#kubuntu 2006-02-13
* gerardocb is away: Away at the moment
<djzn> hi...
<djzn> i have a NTFS partition that stopped being visible to the user
<jarr3d> hi
<jarr3d> i have a few questions about Apache if anyone could help?
<thc> hi can someone help me out in my struggle with my nforce4 and kde/alsa/oss and amarok ... i dont know whats the problem .. i installed the nvidia sound drivers but oss often stops working with wired noises, and alsa doesnt even get started or just stutters .. maybe someone can help?
<brexel> jarr3d: what in particular?
<jarr3d> all i have done is install it, i want to know how to start from there
<brexel> apachectl start
<brexel> (as root)
<brexel> or with sudo
<jarr3d> sudo: apachectl: command not found
<brexel> apache or apache2?
<jarr3d> 2
<brexel> apache2ctl start
<brexel> ^^
<jarr3d> ok its already running
<brexel> well type http://127.0.0.1/ in your browser ^^
<jarr3d> yep its installed
<jarr3d> where do i go from there?
<neoncode> is it safe to update to KDE 3.5.1? I have KDE 3.5 right now but is it likey to break anything if i update(Via the apt repos)?
<brexel> jarr3d: well...what do you wanna do? :)
<LeeJunFan> neoncode: you have to ask yourself what kde 3.5.1 has that MIGHT be worth breaking your system over at this point. It will PROBABLY work though.
<neoncode> LeeJunFan: I just like to update things when I can. If I install it and it fails can I go back easaly?
<dark_suic> i DO have a problem in kde3.5.1
<dark_suic> with k3b (and i'm not the only one with the same problem)
<jarr3d> i want to set up a server and host my own site...
<neoncode> dark_suic: What's that? What's up with it?
<dark_suic> i can't burn CDs as k3b says that mkisofs fails
<neoncode> !mkisofs
<brexel> jarr3d: well you can already
<ubotu> neoncode: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<brexel> jarr3d: what's stopping you? :)
<neoncode> What's mkisofs?
<dark_suic> it may be mkisofs fault, but a friend of mine told me that he had the same error just after updating to kde3.5.1, the same as me
<jarr3d> where do i start though
<hatake_kakashi> make iso filesystem
<brexel> jarr3d: i'm not sure if i understand the problem ^^
<dark_suic> neoncode, mkisofs is the program that k3b uses to burn cds
<LeeJunFan> neoncode: going back isn't as easy as going forward, but it's doable.
<brexel> just put your site on the server
<brexel> or if you haven't done it yet write some html code ^^
<neoncode> Is it still possible to burn via the command line or other tools?
<jarr3d> and how do i put it on my server?
<brexel> put it in the server's DocumentRoot
<brexel> check /etc/apache2/apache2.conf for where that is
<dark_suic> don't know, neoncode
<dark_suic> haven't tested
<neoncode> Meh. I guess I'll try it....
<dark_suic> i hope someone here could give me some light over the blackened situation...
* neoncode uses "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<dark_suic> for all the rest, kde 3.5.1 is wonderfull ;)
<dark_suic> neoncode, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will work better (or at least should :P)
<neoncode> dark_suic: Too late... what does dist-updrade do?
<hatake_kakashi> !dist-upgrade
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, hatake_kakashi
<brexel> neoncode: upgrade all installed packages to the newest possible version
<jarr3d> Brexel: is there a program interface i can open for brexel?
<jarr3d> apache
<brexel> jarr3d: hmm?
<brexel> jarr3d: vi :)
<dark_suic> neoncode, dist-upgrade solves dependencies ;)
<dark_suic> upgrade may leave packages retained due to dependencies problem
<dark_suic> dist-upgrade won't
<brexel> dark_suic: that is wrong. dist-upgrade upgrades all packages
<neoncode> dark_suic: Oh well... If it f*ck's up i'll try dist-updrade (most likely from recovery mode as root...)
<brexel> upgrade upgrades everything but libc, kernel and the like
<jarr3d> I just started using kubuntu i dont know much, what i dont understand is , for apache, can i open it and change options in it like windows?
<brexel> jarr3d: it is exactly the same as in windows
<dark_suic> brexel, i said that from seeing a time in which i did upgrade (just added kde351 repo) and it retained lots of packages and dist-upgrade didn't...
<brexel> jarr3d: just open apache2.conf with a text editor and change what you need changed
<dark_suic> it could just be that some of the packages may be main lib ones and the other depended on them...
<dark_suic> thanks for the explanation, btw :)
<brexel> dark_suic: that is becaus upgrade refuses to upgrade critical packages like the kernel for example :)
<brexel> yw :)
<dark_suic> ok, ok, now i understand better :)
<hatake_kakashi> brexel: btw, I had a recent dist-upgrade from hoary to breezy, it still downloads the same package for the kernel that I'm using again
<brexel> i bet it has a higher minor version number :)
<hatake_kakashi> blah.. time for coffee
<hatake_kakashi> nope, its exactly the same kernel, and I could not understand why does it need to do that
<hatake_kakashi> anyway, I might give 3.5.1 a go, seeing as how jumping from 3.4 to 3.5 had prevented me access to failsafe mode at X login
<brexel> hatake_kakashi: i've never seen that happen and i've been using debian+debian like distros for 8 years now ^^
<brexel> maybe your apt is fscked
<hatake_kakashi> brexel: heh, that wouldn't be surprising
<brexel> :D
<hatake_kakashi> though, to be frank, it was jumping from hoary to breezy and then from there to 3.5
<beefsprocket> could someone take a look at this error I get when compiling mythtv on kubuntu breezy 64bit? http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/544176
<brexel> mmx_gcc.cpp:254: error: cast from short int* to uint loses precision <-- this is a programming error
<beefsprocket> hmm,
<brexel> maybe an older version of the c++  compiler allowed that but you version doesn't
<brexel> *your
<beefsprocket> i used export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4
<beefsprocket> should I try 3.3?
<brexel> might help
<beefsprocket> ok, thanks
<brexel> yw
<Hobbsee> hi all
<beefsprocket> I get totally different errors with apt-get source mythtv, which is why I'm trying it myself
<hatake_kakashi> Hobbsee: hi
<Hobbsee> hey hatake_kakashi :)
<hatake_kakashi> brb
<SuSE_UsER> Hey Does anyone here know of a free Turing compiler?
<beefsprocket> brexel: still get the same error with 3.3
<brexel> wait
<beefsprocket> kk
<brexel> this is a c++ compiler error
<brexel> you need to use a different C++ compiler :)
<beefsprocket> oh? not gcc then?
<beefsprocket> lol
<brexel> gcc = C compiler
<djzn> which package is the x-headers
<brexel> g++ = C++ compiler
<beefsprocket> thanks for that
<brexel> yw
* beefsprocket slaps forehead in dismay
<brexel> djzn: xlibs-dev
<brexel> :D
<beefsprocket> so how to use export to set g++-3.4 then?
<brexel> depends...you should be able to find that out with ./configure --help
<thc> "export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4" i did that jsut a minute ago ;)
<beefsprocket> thc: but I've been lead to believe that that is for c not for c++
<beefsprocket> well then...
<brexel> i'm not entirely certain though ^^
<beefsprocket> hmm
<brexel> but this: virtual void FIRFilterMMX::setCoefficients
<brexel> is clearly C++
<brexel> not C
<beefsprocket> right because of the :: thing isn't it? I've never taken C or C++, what is that a constructor?
<brexel> nope. FIRFilterMMX is the class name and setCoefficients is the method name
<beefsprocket> ok, so setCoefficients is a method of the MMX class? like a subportion or something?
<brexel> something like that yes
<beefsprocket> not to get to into it of course
<brexel> it says that setCoefficients is defined in the MMX class
<beefsprocket> I see, so setCoefficneits inherits the properties of MMX class, while at the same time acting as its own sort of object or group of functions?
<beefsprocket> could it be a class and have its own methods as well?
<brexel> hmmm
<brexel> no
<brexel> method = function
<jarr3d> how do i install limewire after downloading it
<brexel> it's just a different name
<beefsprocket> oh, ic
<brexel> a class is just a collection of methods and variables
<beefsprocket> learn something new every day here
<brexel> :)
<jarr3d> how do i install limewire after downloading it?
<brexel> just execute the installer ^^
<jarr3d> there isn't one? maybe i donwloaded the wrong version] 
<brexel> what did u download?
<jarr3d> linux rpm
<brexel> kubuntu is not an rpm based distro
<bimberi> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<brexel> is there no .bin installer?
<brexel> yeah or .sh :)
<jarr3d> is frontwire better?
<brexel> i just use amule, nicotine and bittorrent
<brexel> dunno about frostwire
<jarr3d> amule eh
<NRG88> hi, what packages do i have to install for wine?
<NRG88> wine and libwine ?
<hatake_kakashi> yes, mainly
<brexel> just install wine, apt will do the rest
<NRG88> but apt doesn't select libwine
<brexel> if it needs it it will select it
<brexel> that is the whole point of a package management system ^^
<brexel> you can check the dependencies with apt-cache show wine
<NRG88> next winecfg?
<brexel> i like to use winesetuptk
<brexel> it's graphical
<brexel> dunno if it still exists though ^^
<jarr3d> the .sh file doesn't do anything
<brexel> been a while since i used wine
<hatake_kakashi> yeah I've used that when I was on RH8
<NRG88> but that's a decent version, isn't it?
<NRG88> i think somewhere around 0.7
<brexel> jarr3d: you need to execute it ^^
<brexel> make it executable and double click it
<NRG88> i get the followin error in winecfg: wine: Unhandled page fault on read access to 0x00000000 at address 0x7ec2313f (thread 0009), starting debugger...
<NRG88> :?
<NRG88> Unhandled exception: page fault on read access to 0x00000000 in 32-bit code (0x7ec2313f).
<NRG88> In 32 bit mode.
<jarr3d> brexel, i really have no clue what i'm doing
<brexel> sry i never used winecfg
<NRG88> then winesetupk?
<brexel> jarr3d: right click the .sh file, go to permissions, check the executable thingy and click ok
<brexel> then double click the file and some gui installer should come up IIRC
<hatake_kakashi> NRG88: winesetuptk is in the repos, though I do not know which one, I have universe enabled
<hatake_kakashi> !info winesetuptk
<ubotu> winesetuptk: (Windows Emulator (Configuration and Setup Tool)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.7-1.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 820 kB, Installed size: 4120 kB
<brexel> hey :D that is really nice
<jarr3d> nothing...
<NRG88> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: (Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.0.20050725-0ubuntu1.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 14130 kB, Installed size: 55488 kB
<edward0> omg kopete shows smily faces for irc wth!
<brexel> JabberWokky: ok, open a shell, cd to where the .sh file is and type this
<brexel> sh installer.sh
<brexel> where installer.sh is the name of the file
<edward0> have a problem with amarok using the amarok-xiine engine it plays a shoutcast stream but there is no sound :(
<edward0> artsd is running and kde has sounds
<brexel> shouldn't amarok also use the artsd sink then?
<edward0> I dunno it said artsd for an engine sucks
<edward0> so I removed it
<brexel> well :) if you use arts you need to configure your apps to use arts
<edward0> and kubuntu provides amarok-gstreamer,artsd,xine
<brexel> once artsd sits on the sound card it might cause trouble for other non-arts processes to access the soundcard
<edward0> brexel well the xine engine is configured to use arts
<edward0> :D
<brexel> [01:33]  <edward0> and kubuntu provides amarok-gstreamer,artsd,xine
<edward0> yes
<brexel> that sounds more like either xine or artsd
<edward0> ?
<brexel> amarok-xine - xine engine for the amaroK audio player
<brexel> amarok-arts - aRts engine for the amaroK audio player
<edward0> amarok-xine too
<edward0> and gstreamer
<edward0> :)
<brexel> if you use artsd you should use amarok-arts and not amarok-xine
<edward0> negative
<brexel> because?
<edward0> if you have amarok-xine installed click on Settings/Configure Amarok/Engine choose xine Engine
<edward0> and it gives you the option for "Output plugin" to use arts
<edward0> :)
<brexel> have you tried using the amarok-arts package instead of the amarok-xine package yet?
<edward0> no
<edward0> arts for an engine sucks
<brexel> i would try that
<edward0> it does not work
<edward0> :D
<edward0> amarok crashes
<edward0> lol
<brexel> :D
<brexel> i'm sure it works
<edward0> no
<edward0> I am sure it doesn't :)
<brexel> it does here
<edward0> it doesn't here :(
<edward0> I tried playing a stream from playlists under "cool streams" and it just crashes
<brexel> might be something else is sitting on your soundcard blocking it?
<edward0> maybe for a wav or something it works
<edward0> no
<edward0> as I said artsd is running and kde has sound
<edward0> when you just mentioned my nick kopete made some annoying jingle :D
<brexel> :D
<brexel> i still don't get why u use artsd for everything but xine for amarok
<brexel> that seems error-prone
<edward0> because kde uses artsd?
<edward0> and kubuntu uses kde for desktop environment?
<brexel> right ^^
<brexel> as i said, here amarok-arts works fine
<brexel> hmm
<brexel> difficult to say what causes the problem
<edward0> brexel: did you try a "cool stream" from amarok playlist?
<edward0> or playing some local file?
<brexel> just a sec i'm trying :)
<brexel> amarok is a cpu hogging animal
<edward0> yes
<brexel> 1600 MHz here :/
<edward0> but kde with amarok/qtcurve looks purty
<edward0> no I have just reinstalled amarok-arts and it doesn't show up under engine
<edward0> s
<edward0> no/now
* brexel is playing :: Out The Window :: by Violent Femmes [amaroK] 
<brexel> it works
<edward0> :\
<brexel> gstreamer engine + alsasink wors and gstreamer engine + artssink also works
<brexel> http://64.236.34.196:80/stream/1048
<brexel> this music sucks :D
<edward0> lol
<edward0> amarok needs a vlc engine :)
<brexel> hehe
<brexel> i prefer juk
<brexel> it is slow too
<brexel> but not as slow as amarok
<edward0> slow?
<brexel> yes
<edward0> how is it slow?
<brexel> as i said, i have only 160 0mhz
<brexel> takes forever to start
<brexel> and reacts really sloppy
<edward0> 160mhz or 1600mhz?
<brexel> 1600 sry
<edward0> ugh
<edward0> I've used vlc just fine on low eng machines
<edward0> 600Mhz amds
<edward0> :D
<brexel> i have no probs with video
<edward0> slow because your buffer is to low/high?
<brexel> but i have about 50 GB mp3s on my fileserver
<brexel> no, just the fileserver is old
<brexel> and 1600 mhz isn't too fast ^^
<edward0> it's fast enough
<edward0> unless you want to play the latest and greatest games :D
<brexel> hey i played quake4 just fine :)
<edward0> lol you can play q4 just fine but say vlc is slow O_O
<brexel> funny though that doom3 ran slower though it came out earlier
<brexel> not vlc
<brexel> i never said anything about vlc
* edward0 confused
<brexel> i said amarok and juk are slow
<brexel> i dont use vlc
<edward0> yes amarok is slow
<brexel> argh i gotta go to bed
<edward0> it just crashed using xine engine now :(
<brexel> either you have a different problem or xine just sucks
<brexel> try gstreamer + artssink :) works fine here
<hatake_kakashi> I had a problem with xine, I later retraced the problem and found out that I needed to regen locales
<brexel> <-- bed
* brexel is away: zZzZzz
<swaits> generally, how stable is dapper3 ?
<ace> hi all
<ace> anyone experience with dpkg-buildpackage ?
<trappist> so I followed the nvidia howto on the wiki, but glxinfo says extension GLX is missing, and Xorg.0.log says Failed to load GLX.  what's wrong?
<trappist> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<swaits> ok
<ace> hello ubotu
<ace> Thank you for the hint
<ace> But I think I need a lot of descriotive words
<ace> before I can explain my problem
<ace> and I just don't want to bother anyone
<ace> expecially if they never used dpkg-buildpackage and build their kernels
<ace> with it
<ace> Oh and now I am talking to a bot, too :-(
<djzn> my KDE is simply changing the interface font every login...... why the fonts can't get fixed?
<NRG88> why can't i run wine?
<NRG88> wine: creating configuration directory '/home/nrg88/.wine'...
<NRG88> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<janusz> czesc jest ktos z polski ?
<Nomad411> !sk
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Nomad411
<PCGUEST> Hello
<bimberi> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu.pl
<PCGUEST> I have a question about putting a Live Linux distro on my USB drive
<PCGUEST> If i put a distro like Damn Small Linux on my USB drive, does the drive have to be dedicated to it, or can i have all of my other stuff on my USB drive with the live linux distro?
<PCGUEST> I have a USB drive with a bunch of stuff on it, but i want to put DSL on it, but i dont know if i need to delete my stuff on my USB first, or if it will work and be able to keep my stuff
<rempresent> where is a good spot to set up my new kubuntu system, something like ubuntuguide but for kde
<rempresent> ?
<hollywoodb> rempresent: kubuntu is simply ubuntu with kde packages instead of gnome... the guide should be the same except replace 'synaptic' with 'adept' and 'gedit' with 'kate', etc etc
<rempresent> sweet
<hollywoodb> rempresent: the guide is a bit gnome-centric, some apps will have gnomish dependencies, but if you don't mind having them on your system then no worries
<rempresent> where do most people go to optimize or trim down their KDE
<hollywoodb> rempresent: the default kubuntu kde is already pretty trimmed down, what do you mean?
<rempresent> like i want to get my system up to date, get universal repositories, and then get vlc with all the necessary files
<rempresent> things like that.... most of what is featured on ubuntuguide
<hollywoodb> rempresent: well, 'apt-get update && apt-get upgrade' will get you up to date... you can just uncomment the necessary lines in /etc/apt/sources.list to add universe repositories
<hollywoodb> not sure about vlc
<robotgeek> hollywoodb: one sec, i have link for you
<robotgeek> sorry, rempresent http://kudos.berlios.de/
<robotgeek> if you have any questions, just ask
<rempresent> rockin..
<rempresent> thanks robot, this will help tons
<ace> dpkg-buildpackage give me an error
<ace> is makes the kernel-image but not the modules
<djk_> what's the latest version of kcalc?
<Hobbsee> djk_: Version: 4:3.5.1-0ubuntu1
<djk_> Hobbsee: right, but what version is that? 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu1 is 1.8.1
<Hobbsee> not sure sorry
<djk_> Hobbsee: thanks anyway
<HeavyDc223> has anyone in here succeeded in getting a modem working in kubuntu?
<HeavyDc223> or is it completely impossible
<sybesis> can someone help me
<Hobbsee> !tell sybesis about anyone
<sybesis> i got problem using ndiswrapper for wifi or just configuring my wifi
<sybesis> my wifi worked on fedora core 4 so it should work on kubuntu
* Hobbsee shudders
<Hobbsee> i've just been setting up wireless hehe...
<Hobbsee> yep, how far have you gotten?
<sybesis> ndiswrapper installed
<Hobbsee> yep
<sybesis> i did install the driver ...
<sybesis> driver present,hardware present
<Hobbsee> so ndiswrapper -l shows driver present, hardware present?
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> then what have you tried?
<sybesis> when i type iwconfig i see some iformation
<sybesis> but there is no access point
<sybesis> i cant go in graphical mode to configure my wifi
<Hobbsee> sybesis: iwlist wlan0 scan
<sybesis> i'm lost with kde
<Hobbsee> hehe yeah, i did mine mostly by CLI
<Hobbsee> sybesis: when you do the iwlist wlan0 scan, does it come up with a network?
<sybesis> i dont know
<sybesis> i'm on winxp because i dont have cable connexion
<Hobbsee> sybesis: do you have an ethernet connection there at all?
<Hobbsee> ah ok, on dialup?
<sybesis> no i'm actually on wireless
<Hobbsee> you'll want to follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<sybesis> but on windows
<Hobbsee> ah...i see...
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiTroubleshooting
<sybesis> i have a dual boot
<Hobbsee> and the ndiswrapper howto, which i seem to have lost
<Hobbsee> yep, i understand what you're on
<sybesis> on the first link it show the things about the card in wlan0 but for me its ra0
<Hobbsee> you're on breezy, i presume?
<jarr3d> where can i download amule for kde?
<Hobbsee> then substitue ra0 where it says wlan0
<sybesis> so it will be iwlist ra0 scan?
<Hobbsee> yep
<sybesis> ok i see
<Hobbsee> that will find your network
<sybesis> i hope
<LeeJunFan> New notebooks for everyone in the channel if I win $88million mega millions tonight :p
<evilh> jarr3d: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/x11/amule
<LeeJunFan> :)
<Hobbsee> then if it's there, but not set in iwconfig, do a sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid networkname
<sybesis> i'll be back in few minutes i'll try that
<sybesis> ok
<evilh> LeeJunFan: ill take one of those Core Duo macs if you win lol :)
<endo602> anyone here know of a microsoft onenote alternative for kde?
<jarr3d> thank you
<jarr3d> which one do i download?
<Hobbsee> LeeJunFan: sounds good
<evilh> jarr3d: don't know i just googled it and found that site. sorry
<jarr3d> ok
<endo602> is there anything like microsoft onenote for kde.  or any note taking programs (for lectures) for kde?
<Hobbsee> jarr3d: you're on an i386 machine?
<LeeJunFan> okay, I saved the /who list so I can make good on that :)
<Hobbsee> endo602: um, yes there are....basket is quite good
<Hobbsee> and there's another one
<Hobbsee> hehe
<endo602> which?
<Hobbsee> endo602: kjots or basket
<endo602> are they intense like onenote?
<jarr3d> Hobbsee? i dont know
<Hobbsee> dont know, only tried basket, and i've never tried one note
<Hobbsee> jarr3d: type uname -a in a terminal
<jarr3d> I686
<Hobbsee> ok
<endo602> the description doesnt sound anything like you just described
<evilh> jarr3d: that site i gave you is down so you'll have to hunt down a mirror
<jarr3d> i noticed
<evilh> jarr3d: sorry was supposed to be up this week should have checked first
<Hobbsee> jarr3d: grabbing the one you need...
<jarr3d> k
<Hobbsee> nah, just navigate the ftp site..
<Hobbsee> ftp://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/a/amule/amule_2.1.0-1_i386.deb
<Hobbsee> ftp://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/a/amule/amule-daemon_2.1.0-1_i386.deb
<Hobbsee> ftp://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/a/amule/amule-common_2.1.0-1_i386.deb
<Hobbsee> ftp://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/a/amule/ is where you can see it all
<jarr3d> The utility ar is not in your PATH.
<jarr3d> Please install it or contact your system administrator.
<jarr3d> thats what it says twhen i try and run it
<Hobbsee> why do you need ar?
<jarr3d> i dont know? WHEN I CLICK IT THAT HAPPENS
<jarr3d> oops
<jarr3d> sorrys caps
<endo602> how do  i disable the caps lock key for good?
<HeavyDc223> pliers
<Hobbsee> ah, use wget ftp://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/a/amule/amule_2.1.0-1_i386.deb
<Hobbsee> and stick wget in front of all the other links
<neoncode> Hey I just noticed. In kopete the names of my contacts had dissipered but since I updated to KDE 3.5.1 they came back... has that bug been fixed?
<Hobbsee> neoncode: say what?
<jarr3d> i need em all?
<HeavyDc223> anyone in here gotten a modem to work in kubuntu?
<neoncode> Hobbsee: Their seemed to be a bug in my kopete when I had KDE 3.5.0 - as in it did not display the names of my contacts. But since I upgraded to KDE 3.5.1 it now shows them again.
<Sybesis> heya
<Hobbsee> hmm
<Hobbsee> hi Sybesis
<HeavyDc223> wb
<Sybesis> Strangely ra0 turned to wlan0
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Sybesis> its may be because of the trick i did for the startup that load ndiswrapper
<Sybesis> anyway... i get my wifi scanning the air. It detect my router
<Hobbsee> could be, i'm not sure why
<Hobbsee> oh well
<Hobbsee> yep, and?
<Sybesis> but it dont go on internet lol
<Sybesis> everything look to work fine but internet dont work
<HeavyDc223> can u ping?
<Sybesis> nope
<Sybesis> actually i can just ping 127.0.0.1
<HeavyDc223> may be your router
<Sybesis> arr it worked with fedora4 so it should work ?
<s4nt> hi
<evilh> hi
<Sybesis> why the router could detect fedora4 and not kubuntu
<HeavyDc223> that doesnt mean anything, my modem worked with RH from 9 on
<HeavyDc223> kubuntu has no networking capacity
<HeavyDc223> as far as I can tell
<Sybesis> i installed ndiswrapper the same i used on fedora
<HeavyDc223> if its an rpm, alien may have messed something up
<Sybesis> anyway if i can detect the routeur with my computer why would it not connect to internet
<Sybesis> no it isnt an rpm
<robotgeek> Sybesis: what wireless card is it?
<Sybesis> wmp54g
<Sybesis> linksys
<Sybesis> rt2500 for the drivers
<robotgeek> Sybesis: why do you need ndiswrapper, the drivers should already be there in the kernel
<Sybesis> seriously?
<Sybesis> where
<robotgeek> Sybesis: yes, and that's why you have it as ra0
<robotgeek> sudo modprobe rt2500 (are u on breezy?)
<Sybesis> yup
<Sybesis> so if i uninstall ndiswrapper it should work by doing this thing
<robotgeek> Sybesis: yes, and since i use the same card, i can help you :)
<Sybesis> ah well cool :P
<Sybesis> i'll be right back
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there
<robotgeek> hi Tallia1Kubuntu
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i use mplayer to play my video, but sometimes some short clips are reproduced not continuosly
<robotgeek> no clue
<Tallia1Kubuntu> while with big movies i have no problems
<Tallia1Kubuntu> have you ever used it?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> can you check whilch video output do you use?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i use XV since it allows fullscreen..
<robotgeek> Tallia1Kubuntu: x11 doesn't?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> let me try
<Tallia1Kubuntu> tnx
<robotgeek> Tallia1Kubuntu: try to have zoom = yes and see if works
<Tallia1Kubuntu> x11 seems to be a little better but i am not sure
<robotgeek> hmm, okay
<Tallia1Kubuntu> where i set that zoom property?
<robotgeek> Tallia1Kubuntu: /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf, i think
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the audio has the same problem
<Tallia1Kubuntu> couldn't that be an audio problem?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i just tried nosound and that was the problem
<Tallia1Kubuntu> so, let me change the question.. which audio plugin do you use?
<robotgeek> hmm, i am not sure Tallia1Kubuntu , i don't use it that much
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it was the audio, i am telling you ^__^
<sybesis> well back
<robotgeek> hmm, sybesis tell me
<Hobbsee> hi again sybesis
<Hobbsee> how'd it go?
<sybesis> it seem to detect the card
<sybesis> but it dont scan anything
<sybesis> so i assume i have something to configure
<robotgeek> sybesis: sudo iwlist scan ra0
<sybesis> ra0:no result
<sybesis> the frequency is at 2.47 ghz i think or something like that
<robotgeek> sorry, it's sudo iwlist ra0 scan
<sybesis> ra0: no result thats what i get
<sybesis> "ra0: no result"
<robotgeek> sybesis: hmm, one sec
<Hobbsee> and it's definetly coming up as ra0?
<robotgeek> sybesis: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/RalinkRT2500
<sybesis> yes because i uninstalled ndiswrapper
<robotgeek> yeah, type iwconfig
<robotgeek> "iwconfig"
<robotgeek> you will see if ra0 is up?
<sybesis> when i type that there is something about my card but it dont show access point and things i saw with wlan0
<sybesis> is that normal that some of the thing are missing
<robotgeek> sybesis: yes.
<robotgeek> is your ethernet card up?
<sybesis> it should not be up as i dont use eth0
<sybesis> i'm too far from the router to use cable so thats why i use wifi
<robotgeek> sybesis: okay, let me upload you a nice script from which you can try
<sybesis> ok
<robotgeek> sybesis: http://robotgeek.no-ip.info/wireless.sh
<SoBeIcedT> i just installed kubuntu and i cant su to root
<SoBeIcedT> i never set a password for it
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell SoBeIcedT about sudo
<SoBeIcedT> lol, i guess you get that one alot then
<SoBeIcedT> thanks
<B1zz> how do i change read and write permisions to a drive, for a normal user?
<Hobbsee_away> B1zz: man chmod
<sybesis> ok well robotgeek i'll be right back
<robotgeek> B1zz: also right clicking works
<sybesis> if all work i'll be back on kubuntu :P
<robotgeek> however, you need a root konqueror
<B1zz> uhh but i am not root, so it will not let me
<robotgeek> sybesis: make sure
<B1zz> hehe yeah
<robotgeek> that you change the essid and wep (if you have one set)
<evilh> is KDE a system resource hog?
<LeeJunFan> evilh: define resource hog? if you run it on a machine with less than 256M of ram and a 233MHZ processor I guess yeah.
<evilh> well im running it on a 2.7ghz celeron with a gig of pc2700
<evilh> and cpu usage sits at 40% at idle
<LeeJunFan> evilh: there are plenty of things to turn off (eye candy wize) to tone down it's hogginess.
<LeeJunFan> evilh: do you know what process is using CPU?
<evilh> no
<LeeJunFan> evilh: run top in shell
<evilh> xorg
<LeeJunFan> evilh: likely some application is writing to the desktop regularly causing that, are you running any apps that have constant changes to display? like superkaramba or something?
<evilh> no
<evilh> all i usually have running is firefox, gaim and konverastion
<jose> can someone help me? i can't uninstall a broken deb package.
<robotgeek> jose: what's broken, and what did you do?
<evilh> LeeJunFan: how accurate is Ksys Guard at reporting resource usage
<evilh> LeeJunFan: cause what top is reporting and what KsysGuard was reporting are radically different
<jose> i tried to install drivers for my video card, but the installation didn't work, besides i can't uninstall them
<LeeJunFan> evilh: I dunno, don't use it myself. does firefox have any pages loaded with active animations or flash?
<evilh> nope. i have it set to start with a blank page but it still takes a good 20 seconds to almost a minute to load
<dr_wu> evilh- any cron jobs running? that could do it too..
<evilh> dr_wu: i dont even know what those are so I would assume no
<jose> robotgeek, it says the package is in a bad state or inconsistent. you must reinstall it before trying to uninstall it.
<robotgeek> jose: did dpkg fail or something while installing?
<jose> yes
<robotgeek> jose: then "sudo dpkg --remove <pakage>"
<jose> same problem
<LeeJunFan> evilh: top is going to be your more accurate mesure of resource use.
<evilh> LeeJunFan: thats good cause I am liking the numbers its reporting. they seem more accurate to me
<jose> robotgeek, i'm still getting the same problem
<SoBeIcedT> i just installed kubuntu and want to get kdevelop, i tried "apt-get install kdevelop" and i get a package not found error, tried googling but cant find what im doing wrong
<LeeJunFan> evilh: xorg is using about 8% cpu on my system with a amd 3400 1G ram. My cpu is running only at 800mhz now too.
<robotgeek> hmm, jose i am lost
<jose> ...
<jose> besides, that doesn't let me install anything else from apt-get or adept or kpackage
<evilh> LeeJunFan: that is about what mine is running at. is KDE just a slow UI. seems like things should load and start a lot quicker than they do
<jose> anyone else? please
<SoBeIcedT> anyone have any idea waht im ding wrong, i just installed kubuntu, moved from gentoo
<LeeJunFan> evilh: well it's a full feature environment, more features == it's got more to load. It's a trade off, but one normally well worth it on a desktop system.
<jose> SoBeIcedT, i believe you have to edit sources.list
<SoBeIcedT> hmm okay
<SoBeIcedT> where would i find taht file
<evilh> LeeJunFan: i'm on a laptop so thats probably not helping.
<jose> sudo kedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<LeeJunFan> evilh: so am I but one thing that WILL make a big difference is your HD speed, I payed extra money and got the 7200 RPM drive most laptops are 4600 or 5200RPM.
<robotgeek> !kdesu
<ubotu> kdesu is, like, totally, :Use kdesu to run applications with root priveleges, when you  have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.   If it is not working, you may need to run "sudo adept-updater "
<SoBeIcedT> ok
<evilh> *evilh smacks head
<evilh> LeeJunFan: im retarded. i forgot that DMA isn't on by default
<LeeJunFan> evilh: open a shell and run 'sudo hdparm /dev/hda' and make sure DMA is on.
<LeeJunFan> heheh
<SoBeIcedT> what is the univers repository
<LeeJunFan> evilh: and IO support should be 32 bit of some sort too.
<LeeJunFan> evilh: usually ubuntu turns on DMA by default.
<LeeJunFan> I didn't have to tweak mine at all.
<jose> deb http://co.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<jose> deb-src http://co.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<evilh> LeeJunFan: DMA was off. how do I set it to always be on
<LeeJunFan> !dma
<evilh> and how do i change IO to 32
<jose> SoBeIcedT, maybe you just have to uncomment those lines
<LeeJunFan> dammit that didn't come to channel
<SoBeIcedT> i did
<hatake_kakashi> evilh: man hdparm
<SoBeIcedT> here is what i get
<hatake_kakashi> ubotu is here
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, hatake_kakashi
<hatake_kakashi> !dma
<hatake_kakashi> lol
<hatake_kakashi> !about hdparm
<ubotu> hatake_kakashi: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<SoBeIcedT> package kdevelop unavailable but is referred to by another package
<evilh> theres ubotu
<LeeJunFan> hatake_kakashi: I msg'ed it so ubotu told him.
<hatake_kakashi> LeeJunFan: ahh ok
<SoBeIcedT> apt-get kdesdk
<SoBeIcedT> tahts what i need
<SoBeIcedT> it asks me to put the dvd back in when  i do that
<SoBeIcedT> is there a way it would download from the net?
<Bicchi> does anyone experiences a lot of window drag when moving windows around the screen? I have an ATI Radeon 9800 w/ 128MB
<jose> well, i really wouldn't know
<jose> i actually a newbie. try searching for repos on the web
<robotgeek> jose: you can also try asking in #ubuntu about your problem
<SoBeIcedT> i got it i think, had to comment out the line at the top of sources.list that had the cd liste
<SoBeIcedT> d
<LeeJunFan> Bicchi: not here, same setup.
<LeeJunFan> Bicchi: you using any of the kde "special" composite crap like transparency and stuff?
<Bicchi> LeeJunFan: Could it be because i have a dual monitor
<LeeJunFan> Bicchi: maybe, I've never done dual monitor myself.
<Bicchi> LeeJunFan: nope. i am not even using the restricted drivers
<egibbs> rosemary: thanks
<LeeJunFan> Bicchi: yeah, me either. Perhaps they would help out with dual monitors though.
<Bicchi> LeeJunFan: so your windows refresh at a good speed and you do not see any drag. like a trail of windows falling behind.
<sybesis> heya lol
<Hobbsee> heya again sybesis
<Hobbsee> any more luck?
<sybesis> robotgeek thx for your script... i made some modification to it as i dont have eth1 and now it connect to the router without ndiswrapper
<sybesis> but i end at the same result no internet connection hahaha
<robotgeek> sybesis: are you able to ping your router?
<sybesis> it may be something to configure with the proxy?
<sybesis> nop
<evilh> i try to do sudo gedit /etc/hdparm.conf and it doesnt work
<sybesis> i'm scanning his mac address
<sybesis> i connect to his mac address but i cant ping it
<sybesis> thats pretty weird
<sybesis> as i know the router's ip is 192.168.0.1
<hatake_kakashi> wtf, connecting to mac address? you meant ip address? :P
<sybesis> i scan his mac address sorry
<sybesis> so if my computer can find the mac address of the router there is probably a link somewhere?
<hatake_kakashi> it finds it via ARP, and the router has a arp table
<Hobbsee> sybesis: do you get an IP address at all?
<hatake_kakashi> s/a/an
<sybesis> no
<Hobbsee> tried sudo dhclient awhatsit0?
<sybesis> was it in the script?
<Hobbsee> not sure - i didnt see it
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: http://robotgeek.no-ip.info/wireless.sh
<sybesis> it seem to not be there
<hatake_kakashi> sybesis: check to see if the router has dhcpd running and configured
<sybesis> how do i do that
<Hobbsee> ah yeah, it does
<hatake_kakashi> sybesis: setup static IP and point the gateway to the router
<hatake_kakashi> ifconfig eth0 ip.ip.ip.ip && route add default gw ip.ip.ip.ip
<sybesis> The DI-524 can be setup as a DHCP Server to distribute IP addresses to the LAN network.
<sybesis> that
<hatake_kakashi> yes
<robotgeek> sybesis: i also have the identifcal router :)
<sybesis> lol
<sybesis> it came with a dwl g122
<robotgeek> sybesis: is yours a Belkin card by any chance, lol
<hatake_kakashi> I have DI-704P :p
<sybesis> nop linksys
<sybesis> so the command that hobbsee said is asking for Ip?
<hatake_kakashi> yes, dhclient eth0
<Hobbsee> sudo dhclient?  yeah
<sybesis> k cool i'll try that
<sybesis> brb
<hatake_kakashi> any of you got 704P?
<sybesis> it dont work :(
<sybesis> anyway i need to sleep.
<edward0> I have amarok working again with arts :)
<sybesis> i'll be there tomorow. so then good night guys ant thx robotgeek and Hobbsee
<sybesis> cya later guys
<edward0> bye
<Hobbsee> cya sybesis
<edward0> bye
<robotgeek> sybesis: later
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: do you know if firefox is installed by default on dapper kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: it's not
<robotgeek> hm, i did not realise kkathman asked you :)
<kkathman> I did robotgeek
<kkathman> just trying all the resources I can
<kkathman> didnt want to bug everyone..
<robotgeek> same here :)
<rosemary> what do people use to upload photos?  Camera is recognised but can';t figure out how upload the photos
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hola
<skynetAdmin> hello
<rich0rd> hoi
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how can i play a *.mov file in linux?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mplayer seems to reject it
<viviersf> erm
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<viviersf> Tallia1Kubuntu, install quicktime
<Tallia1Kubuntu> wow! there's quicktime?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there*
<viviersf> yar
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i will.. :) tnx
<viviersf> or quicktime codecs
<viviersf> there is realplayer aswell just incase you wanna play .rm files
<jocko> there is no official quicktime player for linux
<jocko> but mplayer plays quicktime
<viviersf> jocko,
<viviersf> IF
<viviersf> you install quicktime codecs
<jocko> yes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> jocko: i tried.. but i can't play it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> quicktime codecs?
<jocko> do you have w32codecs installed
<viviersf> do you have w32codecs installed ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i think so
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i copied some dll long time ago.. and i can play basically whatever i want till now
<Tallia1Kubuntu> viviersf: is that what you mean?
<viviersf> Tallia1Kubuntu,
<viviersf> add mutliverse to your repositories
<viviersf> and install w32codecs
<progreso> hi all... can anyone please help me i cant mount my floppy disk
<staqen> i have a caricature picture of allah: is there any way to encrypt it and save it on a cd?
<staqen> simple way, that is
<rich0rd> i think what you talk off is mohammed  - the prophet of allah
<staqen> rich0rd: mahomet is almost worhipped, too, so... whatever :)
<rich0rd> and i don't think the kind of picture matters, just ask how to encrypt an image
<staqen> but... is there an easy way to do it?
<rich0rd> you could write your own xor encryption
<rich0rd> zip it with a password ...
<staqen> rich0rd: i already asked that and they told me hiding pirated material is off-topic
<rich0rd> there are a lot of ways
<GullyFoyle> how do i uninstall this half-baked GNU gij and install a real JVM?
<robitaille> GullyFoyle,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Pulchi> hello, do I need drivers to get everything to work in kubuntu? and do I need to have FAT32 or can I go with NTFS?
<rich0rd> drivers are kernel modules
<rich0rd> fat32 will work better, but i do not know the state of the art with the NTFS drivers
<rich0rd> to install kubuntu use a linux file system
<rich0rd> if you want to exchange data between a linux and a windows installation try fat32 or a linux fs - because there are drivers for windows for some of them
<jarr3d> hi, whats the command to check how much memorey i have
<jarr3d> memory
<jarr3d> anyone?
<jarr3d> hi, whats the command to check how much memory i have
<jocko> jarr try top
<jarr3d> top?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> SOMEONE can tell andrea about multivers reps?
<jocko> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !eheh
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Tallia1Kubuntu
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Dapper is the new one?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !Dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be the "Dapper Drake" release, due april 20, 2006. If you want to use it before then, be warned that it's not yet stable and may break. You get to keep/repair the pieces.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<praveen> hello
<praveen> help'
<praveen> help
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ??
<praveen> hello i am new to IRC
<praveen> plz bear with me
<praveen> :D
<Tallia1Kubuntu> start writing less lines :)
<praveen> i have primarily come here to get some problems solved ;)
<praveen> the basic thing being sound not played
<praveen> does anyone here think they can help me?
<praveen> plz
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what kind of release are you using?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what kind of driver?
<praveen> kubuntu 5.10
<praveen> kmix
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ??
<praveen> no sound whatsoever
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i mean oss alsa
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and so on
<praveen> also
<praveen> alsa
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok, try to change it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and restart the sound server
<Tallia1Kubuntu> everything can be done from kcontrol
<praveen> how? i am n00b :D
<Tallia1Kubuntu> kcontrol is for noob
<Tallia1Kubuntu> under the multimedia
<praveen> ok
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Kcontrol -> sound and multimedia -> hardware
<praveen> am there
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i don't know why but i have to leave autodetect otherwise it doesn't work
<praveen> ok
<Tallia1Kubuntu> try to change the device
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and apply
<Tallia1Kubuntu> you can test if the sound work in the other tab
<praveen> trying OSS
<praveen> nopes shows error
<Tallia1Kubuntu> viviersf: i alredy have those multiverse entries but i have no w32codes as far as i see
<Tallia1Kubuntu> have you try all the errors?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> devices?
<praveen> XMMS says that plz check if soundcard is properly configured
<praveen> i tried XMMS
<Tallia1Kubuntu> try something else?
<viviersf> Tallia1Kubuntu, hold
<praveen> kaffeine also says the same
<Tallia1Kubuntu> try noatun
<Tallia1Kubuntu> or mplayer
<Tallia1Kubuntu> praveen: have you tried with autodetect?
<praveen> it was already in autodetect
<praveen> i already have a thread running at ubuntu and kubuntu forums
<praveen> but none cud help me
<praveen> i tried to upgrade kmix but the package is broken :(
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> that's weird
<praveen> i upgraded all kde packages to 3.5.1
<Tallia1Kubuntu> me too
<Tallia1Kubuntu> have you got a laptop?
<praveen> nopes
<praveen> the sound actually worked well until a XMMS crash a few weeks back
<praveen> and since then i am without any kind of sound on kubuntu
<praveen> TallialKubuntu: if u dont mind i will set up a VNC for you, cud u plz try?
<viviersf> Tallia1Kubuntu : ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<viviersf> download and install that
<Tallia1Kubuntu> tnx
<viviersf> then you can play almost any file
<Tallia1Kubuntu> do you know something for windows too? my girl can't play correctly some movies
<praveen> TallialKubuntu : u want to try to set right my linux through krdc?
<viviersf> Tallia1Kubuntu, get vlc player for doze
<praveen> plz
<Tallia1Kubuntu> praveen:
<Tallia1Kubuntu> praveen: ok, but i can't assure you nothing
<morrow> morning
<praveen> viviersf: plz help me out with the audio problem i have been discussing with TallialKubtuntu
<morrow> is there a fix for the memleak in gam_server?
<praveen> ok all the best
<morrow> found my laptop this morning with 3gb of memory used :/
<Tallia1Kubuntu> wow
<jocko> morrow you could use fam instead
<jocko> it will uninstall gam
<praveen> TallialKubuntu : plz connect to 59.92.53.137
<praveen> that is my ip
<praveen> 59.92.53.137:0
<praveen> pwd
<praveen> b8gd-B9z
<morrow> jocko: hmm sounds good..
<praveen> TallialKubuntu: plz try
<jocko> morrow fam should be in the repos
<morrow> 0 packages upgraded, 1 newly installed, 262 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<morrow> Hmmm ... sure that the depencies are correct?
<morrow> (kde 3.5.1 btw)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> praveen: The connection to the host has been interrupted
<praveen> one sec
<jocko> gam is called gamin
<praveen> accepted
<jocko> in the repos
<praveen> wat happened?
<jocko> if you install fam you should uninstall gamin
<jocko> i thought it uninstalled it by itself
<morrow> jocko: it uninstalls gamin with all the depending kde packages
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Authentication failed. Connection aborted.
<jocko> hey you are right morrow
<jocko> sry i should have checkeed
<morrow> np :)
<praveen> one last try plz
<jocko> in debian you could do it
<viviersf> praveen, which audio problem do you have ?
<jocko> i guess ubuntu ties it to kde
<praveen> cant play any audio
<morrow> dapper seems not to have this problem (yet?)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> praveen: if you don't put my name before i can't see your messages
<morrow> but i guess the dapper gamin won't run in breezy
<praveen> TallialKubuntu: oops sorry
<viviersf> praveen, what soundcard do you have ?
<praveen> viviersf: its default from intel 865gbf board
<praveen> tallialkubuntu: pl try again
<praveen> one last try
<viviersf> praveen, :/
<viviersf> praveen, it a pII , pIII or PIV /
<viviersf> ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok
<praveen> viviersf, it is p4
<viviersf> k
<jocko> morrow http://spilog.org/archives/2005/12/07/gam_server-on-ubuntu/
<jocko> he says dapper gamin installs in breezy
* s_spiff is away: (null)
<praveen> tallialkubuntu, wat seems to be the problem?
* s_spiff is back (gone 00:00:17)
<morrow> jocko: thx, will give it a try
<Tallia1Kubuntu> boh
<Tallia1Kubuntu> no idead
<praveen> tallialkubuntu, 59.92.53.137:0
<praveen> tallialkubuntu, pwd is RgBd-sVm
<praveen> tallialkubuntu, can u do it?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> RgBd-sVm
<praveen> yeah
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Connection failed. The server does not accept new connections.
<praveen> someone seem to have connected already :/
<morrow> well it realy installs without any errors. :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> some idiot that think to be an hacker
<praveen> he has left, tallialkubuntu
<praveen> plz come now
<praveen> tallialkubuntu plz come now
<praveen> tallialkubuntu, u ccan come now
<praveen> kcontrol is open for you minimised
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Authentication failed. Connection aborted.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> stop no more try
<praveen> how come
<Tallia1Kubuntu> because i am bored
<praveen> ok thanks anyway for all ouur time
<praveen> :D
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<praveen> ok bye for now
<Melsen> What the heck is a .skz file?
<jpatrick> Melsen: superkaramba theme file
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:jpatrick] :  KDE 3.5.1 and KOffice 1.5 beta out (kword now fixed) | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Please don't paste into the channel:  use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat
<Melsen> jpatrick: Yeah? When I go to the dir with those files in it with SuperKaramba.. it's doesn't lists them as theme files
<Melsen> How do I use them?
<jpatrick> Melsen: open them from within SuperKarmaba
<Melsen> Thats what Im doing
<jpatrick> Melsen: do you have KDE 3.5?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Melsen: i am skitzed!!
<Melsen> but it doesn't lists them when I go to the dir.. even though it searches for themes
<Melsen> I run the latest version of Kubuntu
<Melsen> so yes jpatrick
<jpatrick> lastest has 3.4.3....
<Melsen> Didn't it say 3.5.1?
<Melsen> uhmm
<jpatrick> Help -> About KDE
<Melsen> Oh damn
<Melsen> Your right
<Melsen> 3.4.3
<Melsen> Can I update to 3.5 through adept?
<jpatrick> yes
<jpatrick> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<Melsen> Will I get it if I just chose 'Full Upgrade' inside Adept?
<Akurin>  /msg NickServ HELP REGISTER
<jpatrick> Melsen: yep :)
<Melsen> yay
<jpatrick> be happy
<Melsen> I am =)
<Melsen> Adept rules
<Melsen> Probably healthy to do a full upgrade occasionally anyways
<jpatrick> development verison is better :)
<Melsen> what do you mean?
<Melsen> <- completely linux desktop newbie
<jpatrick> it's development version is better
<jpatrick> <- kubuntu dev
<Melsen> Are you a kubuntu developer?
<jpatrick> yes
<Melsen> Well, by all means.... let me congratulate you on what I believe is the best dist available
<jpatrick> I only make packages and other thingys
<Melsen> I've tried debian, suse, redhat, knoppix..... tried gentoo too, but gave up on it
<Melsen> But Kubuntu... now that freakin rocks
<jpatrick> I tried Gentoo it failed on install
<dr_zaius--> hey!
<jpatrick> hello dr_zaius--
<dr_zaius--> need some help with kubuntu intallation
<jpatrick> what's the problem?
<dr_zaius--> I have a 172 panoramic screen laptop
<dr_zaius--> and X is not starting
<dr_zaius--> sorry 17"
<jpatrick> dr_zaius--: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Akurin> that's better
<Akurin> hello all
<dr_zaius--> is it a config script?
<jpatrick> dr_zaius--: yes
<dr_zaius--> or should i change smth in the .conf file?
<jpatrick> Akurin: hi
<Akurin> im umm thinking about swithing over to Linux
<Akurin> but from OS X
<Akurin> i tried to DL the Live version of kubuntu
<Akurin> but i can't seem to figure out how to install it :P
<dr_zaius--> ok, thank you very much jpatrick
<dr_zaius--> i'll try and let u know ;D
<jpatrick> Akurin: you can't from the Live verison (yet....)
<jpatrick> dr_zaius--: no problemo
<Akurin> :(
<Akurin> well then
<jpatrick> Akurin: download the install one
<Akurin> how do i get to use Kubuntu without changing my comp?
<jocko> you have to download the install cd
<Akurin> so the one i just downloaded is just waste now?
<jpatrick> Akurin: no, you could use it
<Akurin> how then?
<jocko> you can use it, just not installed to your harddrive
<jpatrick> Akurin: this is for Hoary but you could try: http://www.willmer.com/kb/2005/02/installing-ubuntu-hoary-from-livecd/
<Akurin> so i gotta burn an install disc with the .iso file? is that it?
<Akurin> i don't even know what hoary is :P
<jpatrick> pervious verison of Kubuntu
<Melsen> jpatrick: HEEELP!
<jpatrick> Melsen: I'm here
<Melsen> I think eeeeverything broke down now
<jpatrick> why?
<Melsen> During the full upgrade... dpkg suddenly came with a whole bunch of errors
<Akurin> c i can't understand most of what that page said
<Melsen> and said that it halted because of too many errors
<jpatrick> "sudo apt-get install -f"
<Melsen> I cant
<jpatrick> :/
<Melsen> I tried closing my applications
<Melsen> and then other errors came
<jpatrick> such as?
<Melsen> Then I figured... "Thats odd... I think I'll reboot the system".. so I chose to log off and restart
<Melsen> And now when I try to boot, Grub just says 'GRUB loading, please wait...'
<Melsen> and then writes ERROR 18
<Melsen> and nothing else happens
<jpatrick> oh dear
<Melsen> so now I can't boot up anymore
<Melsen> .. what do I do now?
<jpatrick> not sure
<Akurin> ok i think im just gonna burn the .iso file unto a CD
<jpatrick> reinstall or if you have a live CD you could try a chroot
<Melsen> alright
<jpatrick> Akurin: what .iso?
<robotgeek> Melsen: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-122656.html
<Akurin> the umm liveCD  .iso file
<robotgeek> grub error codes, and what they mean
<Borut> hello
<Akurin> from here
<Akurin> w8 can i link?
<jpatrick> Akurin: that won't install it
<Akurin> no i don't wanna install
<Akurin> i guess i had worded my question wrong from the beginning
<Akurin> ok
<Akurin> this is what i did
<Akurin> downloaded the .iso file
<Akurin> (It's the Live CD one)
<Akurin> then it mounted itself
<Akurin> SO i thought i could check it out from that
* s_spiff is away: I'm busy..doin something..something...
<Akurin> but stupid me just realized that i have to burn it first
<Akurin> so that's what im doing
<Akurin> using Disk Utility
<Akurin> k?
<jpatrick> yeah, burn it
<Akurin> cuz i wanna know what im getting into IF i decide to leave OSX and go and be friends with the penguin
<robotgeek> Akurin: dapper is going to be sooo awesmoe
<Akurin> what is?
<Akurin> dapper?
<robotgeek> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be the "Dapper Drake" release, due april 20, 2006. If you want to use it before then, be warned that it's not yet stable and may break. You get to keep/repair the pieces.
<Akurin> o
<Akurin> i c, i c
<robotgeek> Akurin: do u have a laptop, or a emac?
<Akurin> iBook
<jpatrick> Akurin: Dapper will be able to install from the live
<robotgeek> jpatrick: even the flight cd's?
<jpatrick> robotgeek: F4944AEE
<jpatrick> I mean: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/1789
<Akurin> so NOW what to I do with this CD i just burned?
<jpatrick> Akurin: boot with it
<Akurin> ...
<Akurin> ooo
<jpatrick> reboot with the CD inside
<Akurin> yea gotcha
<Akurin> k then
* s_spiff is away: (null)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<jpatrick> robotgeek: eh?
<robotgeek> annoying away messages
<jpatrick> I see
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> public aways are always annoying
<jpatrick> well he's away so he won't notice
<robotgeek> i need to correct my aliases in irssi, it doesn't give the message. *sigh*
<Tm_T> heh
<visik7> how can I load libraries at boot time instead of when I run an app that require a lib ? just the common used lib like qt kdelibs and some other
<Tallia1Kubuntu> please
<Tallia1Kubuntu> save my night
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how can i play a dvd on linux?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i never did it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> a movie dvd
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is it possible with mplayer?
<jpatrick> !dvd
<ubotu> rumour has it, dvd is DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Tallia1Kubuntu> can't install it :(
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but i have no time..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> see ya
<jpatrick> !info libdvdcss2
<Tallia1Kubuntu> eheh
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !info libdvdcss2
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !dvd
<ubotu> dvd is, like, DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<goliath> lu all
<goliath> kelk'un pourrai m'aid, je viens d'intall kubuntu sur mon portable, et j'ai le son ki marche pa ! :(
<Tallia1Kubuntu> jpatrick: ok i installed it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what now?
<jpatrick> Tallia1Kubuntu: try playing it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> with what?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> which program do i have to use?
<jpatrick> Kaffeine, mplayer...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how to use mplayer?
<jpatrick> Tallia1Kubuntu: no idea
<eXistenZ> I downloaded xemacs, but it wasn't added to the menu, how can I fix this?
<mars> cd ./libresample && autoconf && sh ./configure && make
<mars> Hi i am new in linux and during make of my game it says
<mars> what i pasted uper
<mars> what schould i do?
<mars> i entered ./libresample
<mars> But what then?
<ziza> excuse me, is there an experienced Opera user present here?
<mars> what is wrong with your Opera?
<ziza> i'd like to ask whether one mandatorily needs a premium account to search in the bugs archive of Opera?
<ziza> bugs.opera.com shows the bug tracking system of Opera
<ziza> clicking on "If you don't have a bug system account, click here." doesn't really show you a sign up page...
<mars> can someone help me with my problem?
<mars> cd ./libresample && autoconf && sh ./configure && make
<mars> what schoul i do?
<mars> autocont- what does it mean?
<ziza> mars: libresample? is this a library needed by your game?
<mars> yes
<mars> :] 
<mars> during make it sayss what i pasted
<ziza> what's the current working directory?
<ziza> mars, do you read me? :)
<mars> styes
<mars> i entered libresample
<ziza> ok, try ./configure now
<mars> bash: ./configure: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<mars> means
<mars> there is npo file or directory
<mars> no*
<ziza> hm
<ziza> what does ls show?
<mars> config.guess  include      Makefile.in   src    xboxresample
<mars> config.sub    install-sh   README.txt    tests
<mars> configure.in  LICENSE.txt  resample.def  wi
<ziza> does autoconf do anything?
<mars> i schould type autoconf ?
<ziza> yes
<mars> mars@lunar:~/Gry/StepMania-3.9-src/src/libresample$ autoconf
<mars> bash: autoconf: command not found
<ziza> so you don't have autoconf installed
<mars> is that some kind of program?
<ziza> yes, i think it's needed to generate a configure script
<ziza> check synaptic if it has a package called autoconf
<mars> i am installing it from adept :] 
<ziza> ok, no problem :)
<ziza> it's true: autoconf - Generate configuration scripts (man page)
<mars> ok i made it and then configure and make
<mars> i will see what next with game configure :] 
<mars> omg i suppose it works :] 
<ziza> it's building?
<ziza> congrats :D
<visik7> how can I get new nvidia driver 8178
<visik7> ?
<jeroenvrp> folks
<jeroenvrp> someone has a webpage where I can find step-by-step instructions to update from breezy to current dapper
<jeroenvrp> ?
<jeroenvrp> I like to jump :-)
<farous> ubuntu> aio install build-essential
<Mitja> How can I login in konsole as another user but not in KDE at the same time?
<jeroenvrp> Mitja: eh what you mean?
<jeroenvrp> do you mean opening a konsole and switching to another user in konsole?
<jeroenvrp> if that is the case:
<Mitja> jeroenvrp: yes
<jeroenvrp> su - username
<Mitja> thanks
<jeroenvrp> basic linux knowledge
<Mitja> jeroenvrp: yeah
<jeroenvrp> please, can someone assist me a little bit with breezy to dapper transition
<jeroenvrp> I've changed in the sources.list everything from breezy to dapper
<jeroenvrp> cut out the backports and breezy specific repos
<jeroenvrp> I did a apt-get update, all went fine
<Mez> jeroenvrp, then sudo apt-get update
<Mez> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Mez> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Mez> sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<mars> how can i uninstall programm installegd from sources?
<Mez> not from building a deb?
<mars> no
<mars> i installed game from sources and i want to uninstall it
<Mez> erm - it differes from package to package
<Mez> do you still have the sources you installed from?
<mars> yes
<mars> i cant delete them
<Mez> from there try a sudo make uninstall
<mars> ok
<mars> works
<Mez> :D
<mars> but i still cant delete file where the is source
<Mez> sudo rm -rf * (in the directory where the source is
<jeroenvrp> sorry wason the phone
<jeroenvrp> Mez: have I do all the those apt-get commands?
<Mez> yes - for a full upgrade
<jeroenvrp> ah
<jeroenvrp> I did a apt-get dist-upgrade first
<jeroenvrp> and it wanted to remove a bunch of packages
<jeroenvrp> without updating
<jeroenvrp> so now i did a  apt-get upgrade, and it dont want to remove anything
<Mez> always best to do an upgrade
<Mez> dist-upgrade
<Mez> dselect-upgrade
<jeroenvrp> what the diff between those
<jeroenvrp> or where can find a webpage discribing that
<bimberi> apt-get's man page has good info
<jeroenvrp> thanks bimberi
<bimberi> jeroenvrp: yw :)
<bimberi> i hadn't heard of dselect-upgrade and had a look :)
<malte> hi
<malte> i've an extern usb hard-drive connected to my kubuntu install right now, but i'm not getting very good performance
<malte> it's a usb 2.0 device
<malte> i'm getting something like 1000 kB/sec with hdparm -t
<Skrot> Try -T
<Skrot> I get 1597MB/s cached and 22.22MB/s buffered on a laptop
<malte> that gives me 671.04 MB/sec
<malte> "Timing buffered disk reads:    4 MB in  4.25 seconds = 963.00 kB/sec"
<malte> i mean, usb 2.0 should be much faster shouldn't it?
<malte> i know it's much faster on a windows machine
<Skrot> That's slow
<Skrot>  Timing buffered disk reads:   68 MB in  3.06 seconds =  22.22 MB/sec
<Skrot> And that's a laptop
<Skrot> 4200RPM
<malte> oh, wait
<malte> dmesg says "usb 4-1: not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub"
<malte> but it's supposed to be a high speed port i connected it to
<Skrot> ah, the USB contact is probably USB 1?
<malte> i don't think so :/
<Skrot> Try sudo modprobe ehci_hcd
<malte> but i'm not sure how to verify that
<Skrot> Laptop or workstation?
<malte> workstation
<malte> same buffered read after modprobing
<Skrot> okay
<Skrot> Look up the manual for the motherboard
<Skrot> Or try another USB plug and see if dmesg reports anything different
<LeeJunFan> malte: after you modprobe ehci you may have to remove and re-plug in your drive.
* mister_roboto is away: afk
<malte> "Timing buffered disk reads:   64 MB in  3.08 seconds =  20.81 MB/sec" \o/
<malte> what is ehci then? methinks it should be loaded automatically
<malte> ok, checked modinfo
<malte> thanks guys! :)
<LeeJunFan> malte: to force it to load on boot add ehci_ucd to /etc/modules
<LeeJunFan> ehci_hcd that is.
<Tonio_> hi
<Melsen> jpatrick: The installation wasn't able to be saved
<Melsen> I have to reinstall the whole thing :(
<jpatrick> :(
<Melsen> I booted on a livecd, mounted the drive and wanted to reinstall grub
<Melsen> but when I tried to cd into the /boot dir, I got an input output error
<Melsen> and even with fsck there wasn't anything I could do
<Melsen> loads of errors
<jpatrick> Melsen: did you chroot it?
<Melsen> Yeah
<Melsen> I did chroot it
<jpatrick> hmmm
<Melsen> Im wondering why dpkg came with so many different errors when it tried to do that full upgrade
<Melsen> there isn't anything with... you HAVE to be logged in as root or something to do it through adept?
<Melsen> I should be able to do it with my regular user
<Melsen> correct?
<jpatrick> Melsen: I prefer apt-get
<Melsen> so just sudo apt-get upgrade?
<Melsen> would that do the same?
<jpatrick> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Melsen> Ohh
<Melsen> I didn't know that command
<hatake_kakashi> dist-upgrade upgrades literally everything
<Melsen> So if I do that, it will also upgrade the KDE3.4.3 to KDE3.5?
<jpatrick> yes
<Skrot> Anyone know if there are any severe memory leakage in any of the packages (X.org, KDE, etc) in dapper?
<Melsen> awesome
<Melsen> I think I'll try that instead then
<jpatrick> Melsen: if you enabled the repo
<Skrot> I mean. 722MB of memory used when I'm not running X.org or KDE/KDM is a little off?
<Melsen> jpatrick: When you say enabled the repo, you mean universe/multiverse, right?
<jpatrick> Melsen: no
<Melsen> oh?
<jpatrick> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<farous> #ubuntu
<staqen> VMware Server Goes Free, but Not Open :))
<staqen> nice: "free", as some sort of antonym to "open"!
<ziza> can somebody answer me a question regarding user javascripts in Opera?
<ziza> is it possible to access and manipulate local files with javascript functions?
<kameron> ... this is really weird guys.
<kameron> threre's an AC/DC song playing right now.. i am only running xchat. i can't figure out what's going on. i don't even have any AC/DC music.
<kameron> like, nothing remotely close either.
<hatake_kakashi> kameron: browser?
<kameron> no dude.
<Hobbsee> tried checking in top for any weird programs?
<hatake_kakashi> or ps
<kameron> i checked ps, i'll try top.
<kameron> top is kinda confusing.
<kameron> like, how do i scroll down?
<hatake_kakashi> top is meant to show which app uses the most CPU, etc
<kameron> but how do i scroll down to see more processes?
<jpatrick> kameron: do Ctrl+Esc
<kameron> ty
<ziza> no idea regarding my query?
<kameron> this is weird man.
<hatake_kakashi> ziza: #java
<kameron> and the song is "highway to hell"
<kameron> you know. just kinda terrifying, like jason with a chainsaw might pop in for a bloody visit.
<bobuse> hatake_kakashi: no please ! javascript != java
<ziza> are you kidding?
<ziza> bobuse: thanks :)
<hatake_kakashi> well I have no clue :p I don't do java for the time being
<hatake_kakashi> but javascript *has* some resemblance to java :P
<bobuse> ziza : I hope that it isn't possile to "manipulate local files with javascript functions"
<ziza> i know that this should be restricted, and in fact it is
<hatake_kakashi> and hence I don't even know if there is even a #javascript channel :P
<ziza> but my question is whether i can do that in USER javascripts, this is a feature in Opera
<bobuse> hatake_kakashi: defintely not. And javascript doesn't exist anymore. talk about ECMAscript instead ;-)
<kameron> maybe a browser was playing something an dnow it's stuck.
<kameron> i'll just kill X.
<hatake_kakashi> ziza: I don't use Opera
<hatake_kakashi> bobuse: meh
<kameron> oh man, i just killed X, logged in again.. IT'S STILL PLAYING
<hatake_kakashi> kameron: go init 3, kill X and see if there is still music, if not, go init 5 and then run X again
<kameron> hatake_kakashi, ill give it a try.
<hatake_kakashi> kameron: and you should run an irc client on console, saves you from quitting and rejoining
<kameron> hatake_kakashi, didn't do anything man.
<redondos> Hi everyone. What can I use in KDE to temporarily store my GPG passphrase? Something like gpg-agent with a GUI. (I don't care about the GUI, but how'd I go about making gpg-agent work on KDE, then?)
<hatake_kakashi> kameron: so you went to init 3 and killed X, you still hear sounds?
<kameron> ... it didn't kill x.. i don't know what it did. i typed 'sudo telinit 3'
<hatake_kakashi> kameron: it should be 'sudo init 3 && killall X'
<hatake_kakashi> err
<kameron> oh, and kill x.
<hatake_kakashi> sudo init 3 && sudo killall X
<hatake_kakashi> do be warned that you need to go back to init 5 and restart X
<kameron> should 'X' be the pid?
<jeroenvrp> Mez: I have an error
<hatake_kakashi> no killall can handle words, as long as you have pointed the right name.. I think its also Xorg
<kameron> yes, Xorg is better.
<hatake_kakashi> yeah its Xorg
<kameron> okay, ill rejoin on irssi or something.
<jeroenvrp> while updatinf from breezy to dapper (apt-get ugrade)
<hatake_kakashi> to restart X you need to type startxs
<jeroenvrp> Errors were encountered while processing:
<jeroenvrp>  /var/cache/apt/archives/python-gnome2_2.12.3-1ubuntu1_all.deb
<jeroenvrp> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<hatake_kakashi> startx*
<laga> hi
<visik7> some libraries on breezy aren't compiled with --with-pic I've patched that libraries anyone know where to submit the patch ?
<kameron> nothing man.
<kameron> still music.. this is gross.
<nat> Hi, do you know the name of a good html editor ?
<kameron> nat, i like screem
<jeroenvrp> trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules/libpythonmethod.so', which is also in package python2.4-gnome2
<laga> would anyone know why i can't join #ubuntu? it says that i'm banned but i can't see anything in the ban list that'd match my host mask
<hatake_kakashi> kameron: are you sure that if you unplugged the cable the sound would go away?
<kameron> i switched to runlevel 3 after killing x, and it restarted on it's own hatake_kakashi
<kameron> hatake_kakashi: "the cable"
<kameron> oh, like.. the.. here, let me try.
<kameron> hatake_kakashi: yes, ofcourse it went away. i made sure to check it's not radio somewhere else in the room or anything.
<hatake_kakashi> kameron: hmm
<jeroenvrp> ok, removed pythonm-gnome2
<kameron> hatake_kakashi, rebooted, it's gone.. that was so weird man.
<hatake_kakashi> kameron: try recalling what did you do last to cause that
<kameron> hatake_kakashi, tell me, is there sound here: http://images.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=http://carcrazybill.tripod.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/180sx.jpg&imgrefurl=http://carcrazybill.tripod.com/&h=300&w=400&sz=36&tbnid=DYBs2r7DZ4-7FM:&tbnh=90&tbnw=120&hl=en&start=2&prev=/images%3Fq%3D180sx%26svnum%3D10%26hl%3Den%26lr%3D%26safe%3Doff%26sa%3DG
<kameron> hatake_kakashi, i was just browsing.. but closed the browser, sound continued.. killed the firefox process, etc, it still remained.
<hatake_kakashi> kameron: no sound for me, I am using firefox from the repos
<kameron> hatake_kakashi, with all plugins, flash, shockwave, etc?
<hatake_kakashi> kameron: flash only
<kameron> hatake_kakashi, weird
<hatake_kakashi> I don't even recall you can use shockwave with firefox, I'll check again
<kameron> hatake_kakashi, i don't remember. i just loaded it and the music was playing.
<kameron> hatake_kakashi, just checked out page source, noticed this:<embed autostart="true" hidden="true" loop="true" src="http://carcrazybill.tripod.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/acdchighwaytohell.mp3"></embed>
<hatake_kakashi> kameron: well, check that against mozilla's default player for that mp3 handle
<kameron> how would i go about doing that?
<hatake_kakashi> kameron: open a new tab/window for firefox and type 'about:plugins' without quotes
<kameron> ah.. i was messing around in about:config
<hatake_kakashi> kameron: and it doesn't even seem like I have a program assigned to that handle, let alone a handle under its own heading
<kameron> hatake_kakashi, for me it's the mplayer plugin package, whatever it's called.
<hatake_kakashi> kameron: ahh
<kameron> hatake_kakashi, mozilla-mplayer
<hatake_kakashi> kameron: with that you could have looked for ps -A| grep mplayer or lsof| grep mplayer
<hatake_kakashi> or mozilla-mplayer for that instance
<kameron> i
<kameron> i'll know now :P
<kameron> thanks for the help hatake_kakashi
<hatake_kakashi> kameron: and I thought it was definetly something to do with the browser from the first instance anyway, but oh well
<kameron> yeah.
<hatake_kakashi> np
<Windkracht8> Hello all, question: I want to add a system tray icon to my program which shows the status of the program, does someone know a howto or tutorial to do this?
<Windkracht8> oh, yes, one thing: it has to work on KDE AND GNOME
<hayden> i just installed kubuntu, and when i go into system settings->disks and filesystems i click admin mode and type my password but it doesn't let me edit any options?>
<staqen> in ubuntu, what directory contains my desktop menu entry files?
<JohnFlux> stagen locate .desktop
<hatake_kakashi> hayden: what are you trying to do with it anyway?
<Melsen> Oh?
<Melsen> There's a command called locat
<Melsen> +e
<Melsen> cool =)
<Melsen> I didnt know that
<Melsen> hehe
<Melsen> hayden: did you solve your problem?
<bobuse> Melsen: there is a plugin for locate in konqueror, just type "locate: .desktop" in the URL bar
<Melsen> haha. Awesome
<bobuse> hayden: if you just have installed breezy from a cd, admin mode is bugly in kcontrol. You need to update your kubuntu
<Melsen> I've just had to reinstall my entire kubuntu... I managed to fuck it up
<Melsen> Amazing the things you learn as a newbie linux desktop user
<hatake_kakashi> bobuse: lol that's somewhat better than having a non-useable failsafe mode and arrow keys not working on vty
<bobuse> Melsen: you can too type [alt] +[F2] , and type your request. It will open konqui with results
<Mitja> What's the package for gmake?
<bobuse> hatake_kakashi: what's a vty ?
<Melsen> terminal console - isnt it?
<Melsen> or am I mistaken hatake_kakashi?
<hatake_kakashi> yes, those Ctrl+Alt+Fx where x is the numbers from 1 to 6, number 7 is the Xfce
<sare> Can Anyone help me out ? -- I was trying to install Skype, and it said to run "sudo apt-get install libqt3c102-mt" so i did so, And now most things are malformatted...  IE. konqueror, ark.desktop
<Melsen> ouch
<Melsen> 'fraid I can't give you much advice.
<bobuse> hatake_kakashi: so you mean tty maybe
<Melsen> But I'll look forward to hearing the answer tho =)
<hatake_kakashi> !info libqt3c102-mt
<farous> IE
<farous> ?
<farous> !skype
<ubotu> hmm... skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<hatake_kakashi> bobuse: bah, that too
<sare> i think i may have downgraded  somthing...
<bobuse> farous: IE = i.e.
<Melsen> Hey
<farous> you can install it directly from seveas repos
<Melsen> at least I knew what he meant when he said vty =)
<Melsen> haha
<sare> lol, I was follow ubuntuguide.org for skype
<farous> !ubnuntuguide
<ubotu> farous: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<sare> farous: IE ment examples
<farous> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> [ubuntuguide]  out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<farous> sare ^ ^
<bobuse> hatake_kakashi: I have too problems with arrows keys on my laptop, but in all X apps :-/
<sare> lol :(. Im new -- haha.
<farous> ok sare i understand now. Though you were running IE on wine :)
<hatake_kakashi> bobuse: could be key mappings
<sare> wine is not installed lol
<hatake_kakashi> IE through wine? disgusting
<sare> but gotcha
<sare> haha. Firefox <3
<sare> !info libqt3c102-mt
<bobuse> hatake_kakashi: maybe ... not yet investigating
<hatake_kakashi> farous: you got that package through googling?
<hatake_kakashi> bobuse: heh
<farous> hatake_kakashi: skype? I got it by enabling seveas repos and then just apt-get
<farous> !tell sare about easysource
<hatake_kakashi> farous: no, the libqt3c102-mt
<farous> sare this will five you a good start
<sare> But does anyone know how to fix whatever libqt3c102-mt has done?
<sare> alright.
<farous> hatake_kakashi: i do not think i needed it
<farous> let me se if it is installed
<hatake_kakashi> ahh, not you lol, wrong person, I should be asking sare, my bad
<hatake_kakashi> sare: where did you get libqt3c102-mt?
<sare> apt-get
<sare> apt-get install libqt3c102-mt
<farous> no not installed how did you get it sare it is no in the repos
<farous> it say it is an old obsolete package
<bobuse> try to remove it.
<sare> farous: Seemed to work for me -- unfortinally.
<hatake_kakashi> libqt3c102-mt - Qt GUI Library (Threaded runtime version), Version 3
<benkong2> any ifrename folks here?
<hatake_kakashi> most likely in the universe part of repos
<farous> perhaps but i do not have it here
<benkong2> i have a laptop with built in wireless and they get named eth2 and eth3 anyway to change that? also they don't work on boot
<hatake_kakashi> farous: its under breezy, I have both universe enabled one normal and one security universe enabled
<farous> and the skype i installed does not depend on it
<sare> well im not worryed about skype right now -- I just need to fix whatever libqt3c102-mt did
<benkong2> how can i stop knix from opening each time i start kubuntu?
<benkong2> sorry kmix ^
<farous> sare when you installed it did you get a message that other packages will be removed
<sare> farous: It did not tell me, its just ran through... then asked me to restart, and when i did so it seemed to have done all this.
<farous> sare ok try uninstalling it using adept
<sare> which i do find fairly odd
<sare> how ? -- Sorry new
<farous> mm it say it is a virtual package
<farous> let me see
<sare> alright
<farous> sare i can not find inofrmation on it
<farous> try adept in a terminal
<farous> what command you used to install it by the way
<sare> apt-get install libqt3c102-mt
<sare> bash: adept: Command not found
<farous> sare are you running kde
<sare> Yes, i belive so
<farous> !+adept
<ubotu> I heard adept is a package manager for Kubuntu. A howto is provided here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Melsen> what deb do I need to add to sources.list to get KDE3.5.x?
<farous> so it is the default package manager
<Melsen> nevermind
<Melsen> found it
<jpatrick> Melsen: the one at the announcement: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<sare> farous: Its malformatted,  i can bearly run most things, the *Important* programs seem to be the malformatted ones
<Melsen> Too slow jpatrick  =) hehe.. already found it *grins*
<farous> sare try reinstalling kubuntu-desktop
<farous> might help reinstalling any packages that might have been del
<sare> broken packages
<_ace> the wiki about kernel building is really not okay
<_ace> i tried for two days
<sare> farous: Maybe this would be a bit of a problem? "Description: Qt GUI Library (Threaded runtime version), Version 3 This is the Trolltech Qt library, version 3. It's necessary for applications that link against the libqt-mt.so.3, e.g. all KDE3 applications."
<_ace> but the build wont' work, it compiles okay though
<farous> sare i have no idea than sorry
<Melsen> What does this mean: gpg --armor --export 1F41B907 | sudo apt-key add -
<Melsen> err
<Melsen> this: gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found
<Melsen> Do I need to take notice of that, or just ignore it?
<sare> farous: Accually, It seemed to have unisntalled them, and not installing itself.
<sare> farous: Thanks for the help, I think i just might re-install seeing how it was fresh anyways, Thank you though, see you guys later
<farous> sare try sudo apt-get check
<farous> mm
<Melsen> I can't seem to find the page that explains how to add universe and multiverse repositories to kubuntu breezy
<farous> !tell melsen about source
<farous> !tell melsen about repos
<Melsen> But...
<Melsen> thats for 5.04 and ubuntu.. not kubuntu?
<farous> melsen the repos are the same
<farous> !tell Melsen about easysource
<farous> Melsen: and strange the link is for hoary i do not think so
<Melsen> That easy-source
<Melsen> do I just mark all the source and packages in the right side on all of them?
<farous> Melsen: just select what you want then copy it to /etc/apt/sources.list
<farous> Melsen: and easy source make you select breezy and kubuntu
<MNO> How come when I try to open a drive it says "Could not enter folder media/hda5"? :/
<farous> mno cause there is no dir /media/hda5
<MNO>  but the drive is mounted? if i log in a root i can access the drive fine
<farous> MNO: do you have a drive /media/hda5
<farous> the drive is under /dev/hda5
<farous> you have to mount it to a dir
<MNO> Yeah. It under both
<MNO> It was set to mount in the fstab
<farous> MNO: than perhaps you do not have right permission to open it
<^rob^> !awahi
<ubotu> ^rob^: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<MNO> So how would I go about changing the permsissions?
<farous> MNO: edit your fstab and make it access to reg users
<farous> mno is it ntfs
<MNO> Yeah
<MNO> Could you tell me how to edit the fstab as I dont know what to put in it
<farous> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, totally, the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<MNO> thanks
<hayden> what do i use to format a partition to fat32?
<Melsen> jpatrick: You still around buddy?
<jpatrick> yes
<Melsen> Alright
<Melsen> I just added a whole new sources.list taken from the easysource site
<Melsen> You familiar with that - right?
<Melsen> This one: http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Melsen> So.. I'm wondering.. is it safe for me to do that sudo apt-get dist-upgrade now?
<jpatrick> do sudo apt-get update
<Melsen> Already did that
<Melsen> everything checked out fine
<jpatrick> hit it@
<Melsen> uhmm
<Melsen> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<Melsen>   koffice-data koffice-libs krita openoffice.org2-l10n-en-us openoffice.org2-core openoffice.org2-common
<Melsen>   ttf-opensymbol openoffice.org2-java-common python-uno openoffice.org2-writer openoffice.org2-calc
<Melsen>   openoffice.org2-draw openoffice.org2-impress openoffice.org2-math openoffice.org2-base openoffice.org2
<Melsen>   openoffice.org2-help-en-us openoffice.org2-kde
<jpatrick> Y
<jpatrick> and use pastebin
<Melsen> alright
<Melsen> Sorry......
<Melsen> damn
<Melsen> 102mb
<Melsen> my goodness
<Melsen> Do I need to shut down applications.. like this irc program and so on like Windows normally require?
<jpatrick> No
<Melsen> Oh... fantastic
<Melsen> I think I'm gonna like running Kubuntu in the long term =)
<Melsen> naturally given I can build up the require competance to use it properly.
<Melsen> But I'm happy we have this #kubuntu channel with so many dedicated and helpful people.
<Melsen> that definately helps alot
<Melsen> Any of you ever been in the #debian channel?
<Melsen> Boy many of the people there seem so arrogant
<Melsen> and not interrested in helping out "newbies" at all...
<hatake_kakashi> lol
<Melsen> .. what?
<hatake_kakashi> Melsen: when you have been worn out to the stage where you read manuals most of the time, you may understand why someone won't guide you :)
<Melsen> ... Well - that may be true. But isn't that still what the #irc channel is for.
<Melsen> I know thats how they market that IRC channel on their website
<NRG88> hi, where can i get a working wine? (not from winehq, cuz connection broken.. )
<rhymery> /help
<hatake_kakashi> NRG88: the one in the repos works
<hatake_kakashi> NRG88: well for me it does
<hatake_kakashi> Melsen: not exactly, but you get extremists, trollers, etc
<Melsen> Yeah well... I'm happy I dont have to hang out there anymore.
<Melsen> It's people like that which often have made me give up on using linux as a desktop replacement.
<ubijtsa_> what usually ticks 'the gurus' off is when someone turns up, asks a question and if they have not got a complete answer in 30s they start going on about how unhelpful people are..
<Melsen> Even reading docs doesn't always make things understandable enough to comprehend the problem and possible solution to whatever problem you have.
<hatake_kakashi> Melsen: heh
<Melsen> Occasionally I've found that docs are in many cases written so they are understandable from people with knowledge about linux in the first place
<hatake_kakashi> ubijtsa2: that's also true
<Melsen> But when you move from 10 years useage of windows and to linux..
<ubijtsa2> Melsen: then you are brave :)
<ubijtsa2> commendable, but also brave
<Melsen> Either that, or I just hate Microsoft enough =)
<Melsen> I'm sick and fed up with the ridiculous licensing politics.
<hatake_kakashi> Melsen: in a *nix environment, most of the time you habitually spend time reading docs rather than having people to walk you through every step, only paid users get that sort of advantage to some point
* ubijtsa2 has an XP install hanging around somewhere, just for those things that Linux can't do yet..
<Melsen> I know me switching to linux wont do crap to MS - But it makes me feel better that I dont support it
<ubijtsa2> Melsen: the licencing politics still exist in the unix world, once you head for the big iron stuff
<Melsen> That may be true.. and that may very well end up being my own scenario in the future.
<hatake_kakashi> ubijtsa2: I don't have a copy of xp heh, I may need to obtain one from someone soon just to temporarily transfer my data between an open-sourced filesystem and a propriatory filesystem
<hatake_kakashi> I'm planning to try and work with linux as much as possible
<Melsen> But for now, I have to say I've really got a taste for this... and not only is it because that Kubuntu have such an easy going and flexible design.. but also because I have yet to stumble into a problem I can't find help with through this channel. And whenever I've asked about something - I've always gotten an answer from a helpful soul... and when you need to dive head-deep into something so radical as switching from windows to linux as a desktop workstation
<Melsen> on safe ground" by having a channel of helpful people
<ubijtsa2> I already do
<Melsen> if you know what I mean.
<ubijtsa2> here at work there is terminal server I can use for the stuff that really require windoze
<Melsen> ha! I got a citrix server here for the same purpose ubijtsa2 :)
<ubijtsa2> Melsen: we try and help, if we can.. :)
<tomas_> people
<tomas_> i need help :'(
<tomas_> i want to get my handycam working :'(
<ubijtsa2> tomas_: fire away
<tomas_> it has a firewire connection :gonk:
<Melsen> RDP works fine...... =) I had a little trouble getting the citrix client working, but - I found a website that said I had to make a symbolic link to a library
<tomas_> and i have no idea how to make it work
<Melsen> and then it worked
<ubijtsa2> Melsen: that is good
<Melsen> ya :P
<tomas_> ubijtsa2: what should i do?
* ubijtsa2 whistles innocently about the handycam issue, he has *no* clue about video devices
<tomas_> :/
<hatake_kakashi> heh
<tomas_> has anyone any clue?
<ubijtsa2> someone else may well do though
<hatake_kakashi> I don't have firewire
<tomas_> it has usb too
<hatake_kakashi> my box is at least 5 years old
<tomas_> but i have heard that there is no video editing tools in linux that supports it
<NRG88> how do i check the dependencies of a package in wine?
<NRG88> sudo apt-get... ?
<hatake_kakashi> NRG88: apt-get takes care of that
<NRG88> i meain apt
<hatake_kakashi> yes.. sudo apt-get
<tomas_> oki
<fit4lfe> why is it that everytime I restart ubuntu not just xwindows but the whole machine I have to install the nvidia pkg2 again
<tomas_> have a nice day folks
<Melsen> done!
<NRG88> but i only want to check it, etc
<tomas_> btw :P
<hatake_kakashi> tomas_: nfi
<ubijtsa2> tomas_: you can use google and search for the pci id's of the device (or the USB id's)
<fit4lfe> like it won't save the settings on a restart ?>
<fit4lfe> I don't understand
<tomas_> THE CUPSproblem
<tomas_> in dapper drake
<Melsen> hey jpatrick : It's finished now.... with a full dist-upgrade? Do I need to reboot now to run 3.5.x KDE or?
<tomas_> cups doesnt respond :/
<jpatrick> Melsen: log out then back in
<hatake_kakashi> tomas_: heh I'm on breezy
<Melsen> jpatrick: Oki
<Melsen> brb
<tomas_> hatake_kakashi: me too, but not atm ;). running both breezy and dapper :P
<hatake_kakashi> fit4lfe: you mean the standard nvidia package?
<tomas_> take care folks
<tomas_> bye
<fit4lfe> yes
<hatake_kakashi> tomas_: well I'm not sure about the cups problem..
<hatake_kakashi> ffs
<ubijtsa2> hatake_kakashi: see what I mean? :)
<fit4lfe> everytime I restart xwindows doesn't start and I have to install the package again
<hatake_kakashi> fit4lfe: nfi, wait, you are using ubuntu? why not try asking in #ubuntu as well?
<hatake_kakashi> ubijtsa2: lol I'm kinda seasoned to these sorts of stuff :)
<ubijtsa2> impatient little sht weren't he..
<divansantana> tomas_: Are you having cups problems? Seems to be a common problem! I had it too!
<hatake_kakashi> *shrugs* hence we were all born different
<hatake_kakashi> divansantana: too late
<fit4lfe> I'm using kde though
<fit4lfe> too
<hatake_kakashi> fit4lfe: hmm
<ubijtsa2> aye.. /me going back to preseed netinstalls
<fit4lfe> not just gnome
<hatake_kakashi> fit4lfe: iirc, once the package has been built and installed, it should have a module called nvidia under lsmod
<hatake_kakashi> now, I don't see how restarting Xorg could cause nvidia.o or nvidia.ko to not load.. unless if you restarted the computer
<fit4lfe> right I restarted my linux box
<fit4lfe> can you not do thta and save the settings ?
<fit4lfe> cause sometimes I have to with programs I can['t kill
<hatake_kakashi> fit4lfe: you can make a script so that whenever it boots it loads the module
<fit4lfe> just a bin/bash script ?
<hatake_kakashi> fit4lfe: check your kernel log to see if it actually tried to load it, and check under init.d if there is something about nvidia
<fit4lfe> k
<fit4lfe> now what about programs freezsing like k3b
<hatake_kakashi> I don't think up till now, they wouldn't have a script that would load it
<fit4lfe> so annoying
<hatake_kakashi> fit4lfe: try running it through konsole or terminal window (gnome)
<brad> crimsun: you helped me the other day with a sound problem.  The option line is setill set in the modprobe directory. You fixed the problem but yesterday my sound went out again, can you tell me again the commands that you had me run from cli?  I know I should have saved them.
<fit4lfe> k
<fit4lfe> should be better that way then actually calling it from the desktop ?
<hatake_kakashi> brad: by default if you used bash, it would save a log under ~/.bash_history
<hatake_kakashi> fit4lfe: not really, sometimes it may work, sometimes its slow, other times it may not work, or that it does not show any debug messages
<brad> hatake_kakashi:  I checked that
<hatake_kakashi> brad: under root's ?
<brad> but since I ran the commands with sudo they didn't show up
<fit4lfe> is the upgrade to 3.5.1 a crucial upgrade ?
<brad> i checked the bash_history under root and my username
<brad> and I didn't see them
<hatake_kakashi> brad: hmm
<brad> it was some kind of modprobe thing where I tested differnt parms
<brad> i rellay wish I had saved them
<hatake_kakashi> yeah, modprobe loads and unloads the modules imo
<brad> yeah
<brad> he had a command where I could test that to see what i needed
<hatake_kakashi> brad: do lspci and look for a sound card
<hatake_kakashi> ahh
<hatake_kakashi> with modprobe? maybe man modprobe might help
<brad> hatake_kakashi:  it shows up in tere when i do lspci
<hatake_kakashi> brad: ok, you need to get that info and then maybe look under the kernel modules (prebuilt modules) for it
<hatake_kakashi> I wonder if depmod might work
<hatake_kakashi> brad: which soundcard is it anyway?
<brad> via
<benkong2> can kde 3.5 be installed on kubuntu?
<jpatrick> benkong2: yes
<jpatrick> and KDE 3.5.1
<benkong2> jpatrick: docs in the wiki?
<jpatrick> benkong2: /topic
<benkong2> thanks
<fit4lfe> anyvbody using vmware at all
<hatake_kakashi> brad: did it involve typing depmod?
<Authority> what is the preferred method of managing init scripts in Kubuntu?  (like chkconfig in RHEL or rc-update in Gentoo)
<hatake_kakashi> for that command to look for modules that matches your machine?
<brad> hatake_kakashi:  I don't remember but it might have
<hatake_kakashi> brad: what is the exact full name of the audio card? I think I may have found it
<benkong2> jpatrick: adept does not show kde 3.5 in the repos??
<brad> hatake_kakashi: Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 A                                                udio Controller (rev 60)
<jpatrick> benkong2: you have to enable the repo from kubuntu.org
<benkong2> jpatrick...k let me check
<hatake_kakashi> via82cxxx_audio.ko
<hatake_kakashi> hmm, maybe not it, will keep on looking
<brad> thank you
<hayden> where can i get help mounting my fat32 partition
<brad> hatake_kakashi: will this help
<hatake_kakashi> wait a sec, that's using the ac97 chip, hm there should be one
<brad> hatake_kakashi: options snd-via82xx dxs_support=2 <-- this is what i sended up adding to make it work
<hatake_kakashi> hayden: mount -t vfat /dev/foo /mnt/foo
<hatake_kakashi> brad: not sure, but you could try, I found the ac97 module though
<hayden> what about in fstab?
<benkong2> jpatrick: whoa is this a trouble alert kubuntu-desktop and many kde apps will be removed???
<hatake_kakashi> hayden: almost the same.. /dev/foo /mnt/foo vfat rw,defaults 0 0  (for every space from /dev/foo to 0 you need to use tab I think)
<jpatrick> benkong2: :/
<hayden> ok thanks
<hatake_kakashi> hayden: that's only if you want it read/write support
<hatake_kakashi> brad: any luck?
<hayden> ep
<hayden> yep*
<benkong2> jpatrick: will it still work if i let it unistall those items
<brad> hatake_kakashi:  I don't know what to try
<jpatrick> maybe...
<hatake_kakashi> brad: ok try using the ac97 one first I think
<benkong2> rats...indecision again
<hayden> and the fat32 hex code in fdisk is 'b' right?
<brad> hatake_kakashi: how?
<brad> i'm looking in the alsa-base file in /etc/modprobe.d and there are a bunch of commands similar to the one I added I wonder if those are interfereing.
<hatake_kakashi> brad: maybe modprobe snd-ac97-codec
<hatake_kakashi> hayden: I think so, check with fdisk
<hatake_kakashi> win95 LBA is the last I recalled
<hatake_kakashi> s/is/was
<brad> hatake_kakashi:  I'm gonna try something
<brad> thanks for the help
<Melsen> !tell melsen about firefox
<Melsen> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<NRG88> why can't i use wine? i get the following error:
<NRG88> X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<NRG88>   Major opcode of failed request:  1 (X_CreateWindow)
<brad> hatake_kakashi:  it works now
<hatake_kakashi> NRG88: use the run command
<hatake_kakashi> brad: with the one you suggested or the ac97 one?
<brad> actually no
<brad> i niticed that there was a .save file for the hardware and I put my option line in that file and it worked.
<NRG88> hatake_kakashi: like run notepad.exe ?
<hatake_kakashi> brad: ahh ok, so it works now?
<brad> yes
<brad> i don't know why
<hatake_kakashi> NRG88: yes, there is a run under the menu
<hatake_kakashi> brad: maybe you used a file editing program and you didn't save it properly or somethign?
<brad> hatake_kakashi:  I don't know
<NRG88> hatake_kakashi: i don't have one
<NRG88> do i need a restart?
<NRG88> i've inlstalled wine a few minutes ago
<NRG88> in konqueror, exe's are not recognized
<hatake_kakashi> brad: well, with vim that is the case, it saves a buffer or something
<hatake_kakashi> NRG88: you should have it under the K menu
<hatake_kakashi> K Run wine
<eazy> anyone knows how to make the mouse settings for 800 dpi stay in kcontrol? ...keeps going back to 400 after every reboot
<Jaymac> any good Direct Connect clients around?
<Jaymac> Not really a van of valknut
<hayden> i get this error when i try make change a ntfs partition to fat32 in fdisk -> WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 22: Invalid argument.
<NRG88> nothing happens
<NRG88> ot is loadin, and nothing
<NRG88> i entered wine /media/hda5/Programs/Totalcmd/totalcmd.exe for exaple, and it loads, and a few seconds later, exits
<hatake_kakashi> from that Run command?
<staqen> i heard linus torvald is a bastard (torvalds himself is quoted to have said that). is that true, or is it figurative?
<hatake_kakashi> err Run comamnd
<hatake_kakashi> s/comamd/command
<dell500> what do i do if my ipod won't umount or eject?
<hatake_kakashi> hayden: I never tried, that before, are you intending to convert ntfs to fat32?
<hatake_kakashi> staqen: as in what did he say?
<hatake_kakashi> dell500: use the mount command in konsole/etc to umount it with sudo
<hayden> im having trouble formatting a partition to fat32, i want any data onthe partition gone
<dell500> hatake_kakashi, use mount instead of umount?
<NRG88> and now i get an error like:
<NRG88> kdeinit: Can't connect to the X Server.
<NRG88> kdeinit: Might not terminate at end of session.
<dell500> hatake_kakashi, what you just said doesn't make any sense, i just said that umount and eject don't work, says the device is busy
<hatake_kakashi> hayden: you may as well use parted or cfdisk to delete it.. or even fdisk, delete that partition if you can, and then write to the disk, restart cfdisk/fdisk/parted and then make a new partition, and then write to the hard disk again, that should work I think
<hatake_kakashi> NRG88: odd
<hayden> hatake_kakashi: ok thanks alot, i'll give it a go
<hatake_kakashi> dell500: no, umount should unmount it, what error did you get if you tried unmounting?
<hatake_kakashi> dell500: ahhh
<NRG88> i'm considering a restart
<hatake_kakashi> dell500: lsof| grep /dev/<location of where ipod is mounted>
<dell500> sudo umount /media/ipod
<dell500> umount: /media/ipod: device is busy
<dell500> umount: /media/ipod: device is busy
<hatake_kakashi> dell500: sudo lsof| grep /media/ipod
<staqen> hatake_kakashi: search for "bastard" here: http://theserverside.com/news/thread.tss?thread_id=29589
<dell500> hatake_kakashi, what is that?
<dell500> has 4 entries, 2 for myself and 2 for root
<hatake_kakashi> dell500: it lists for open files, handy to see what programs has handle at what points
<hatake_kakashi> dell500: and what are the apps that are using it?
<dell500> omg
<dell500> just because i was in one of the folders, hatake_kakashi, it wouldn't let me umount
<dell500> now it just umounted once i went back into the ~/ dir
<dell500> wierd shizzle
<hatake_kakashi> dell500: yes, because you are on that directory and umount does not allow you to do that
<dell500> wierd lol
<dell500> hatake_kakashi, you know what gnupod is?
<hatake_kakashi> to prevent you writing further files in and causing fs error
<hatake_kakashi> dell500: never used it
<dell500> crappy
<hatake_kakashi> staqen: interesting, going to see what OS are they running that website on, its probably some more MS propaganda imo
<NRG88> how do i install sh files?
<hatake_kakashi> NRG88: sh ./foo.sh
<hatake_kakashi> staqen: heh, have a read below at some of the users who later paraphrased what he said
<NRG88> thanks
<staqen> hatake_kakashi: i will :))
<hatake_kakashi> staqen: if that paraphrase proved to be correct.. forgive my lack of tact but I would definetly also support that movement
<hatake_kakashi> though I don't know about programming/debugging that well, I do know however, that many people are sitting on the other side asking for help, and sitting on their asses being a non helpful contributer
<hatake_kakashi> as an old saying goes "be part of the solution"
<_massimo> ttp://www.eurokiddies.com/index.php?referer=37460
<hatake_kakashi> _massimo: get lost spammer :p
<buzzy> how can i write a floppy that i'll need under win?
<hatake_kakashi> buzzy: you have to make it fat16
<buzzy> not 32
<buzzy> hatake_kakashi:
<hatake_kakashi> I think mkfs.vfat may work
<Nemezis> I have removed the KDE/Konqueror profile that comes by default with Kubuntu but I lost almost 99% of Konqueror's look...how do I restore KDE/Konqueror's default look?
<hatake_kakashi> 32 requires much larger fs rather than fat16
<hatake_kakashi> buzzy: or you can try mtools
<outlawreg> hi
<Nemezis> anyone
<Nemezis> I have removed the KDE/Konqueror profile that comes by default with Kubuntu but I lost almost 99% of Konqueror's look...how do I restore KDE/Konqueror's default look?
<Xemanth^> W: GPG error: http://mirror.cc.columbia.edu breezy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG A506E6D4DD4D5088 Jonathan Riddell <jriddell@ubuntu.com>
<Xemanth^> W: GPG error: http://www.mirrorservice.org breezy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG A506E6D4DD4D5088 Jonathan Riddell <jriddell@ubuntu.com>
<Xemanth^> what does that mean
<hatake_kakashi> Xemanth^: try regetting the file, if it continues to fail, someone has tampered the package
<staqen> hatake_kakashi: "forgive my lack of tact but I would definetly also support that movement" -- which movement are you talking about?
<hayden> hatake_kakashi: i tried deletign the partition with cfdisk, making a new one but when i try to mount it i get these errors 'mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda4,' 'VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sda4'
<hatake_kakashi> staqen: the ideal that was from the paraphrase
<hatake_kakashi> hayden: you need to format it as well. mkfs.vfat
<Xemanth^> hatake_kakashi: yop ill try
<hayden> ahh thanks alot (me = noob)
<hatake_kakashi> hayden: everyone has to start somewhere
<Nemezis> god damn it I ask this 30 times and no one answers
<Nemezis> I have removed the KDE/Konqueror profile that comes by default with Kubuntu but I lost almost 99% of Konqueror's look...how do I restore KDE/Konqueror's default look?
<hatake_kakashi> Nemezis: nfi
<Nemezis> hatake_kakashi: what is nfi ?
<Xemanth^> hatake_kakashi: i downloaded from here and added: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php same problem
<hatake_kakashi> Nemezis: no fscking idea
<Nemezis> is it really that Kubuntu sux that way
<Nemezis> that much
<Nemezis> I did what writes in the wiki and it made chaos
<hatake_kakashi> Xemanth^: are you sure you got the right key?
<hatake_kakashi> Nemezis: 'its built by humans for humans'
<hatake_kakashi> my dist-upgrade from hoary to breezy wasn't a clean upgrade either :P
<Nemezis> hatake_kakashi: good point u got
<Xemanth^> hatake_kakashi: now it works, it was just slow
<hatake_kakashi> Xemanth^: heh ok
<Nemezis> then, why I dont have rpc.mountd ?
<Riddell> Nemezis: it's on the FAQ on kubuntu.org
<Nemezis> Riddell: I did it, and it is even worse
<Riddell> Xemanth^: what deb source are you using?
<Nemezis> Riddell: I did what it writes in the FAQ, no use
<Nemezis> god damn it can Kubuntu sux more than this!?
<Nemezis> no support, no community
* hatake_kakashi shakes head
<Nemezis> fuck u losers, get use to losing !
<trappist> bye
<trappist> :*
<jpatrick> what the hell was he on about?
<trappist> something about living under a bridge and eating small children
<hatake_kakashi> jpatrick: an usual impatient and ignorant person
<hatake_kakashi> oh! my so-and-so got fscked! I followed the help and I ask for help here and no-one helps! this community sux! .. lame
<MNO> hey whats the command to open up that graphical mixer in a terminal. something like xlsa
<jpatrick> alsamixer
<MNO> thanks
<StR> Hi all
<StR> in Kopete:  anyone is using the plugin for auto replace and add a dot at the end of each line?
<StR> hello?
<VincentMX> hi
<maverick> hi
<maverick> any c++ coders about
<bobuse> StR: yes, it fonctionne
<StR> fonctionne?
<bobuse> StR: text remplacement works
<bobuse> fonctionne was in my samples ;-)
<StR> bobuse: the thing about the dot at the end of the line and the cappital at the beginning?
<bobuse> but the end dot seems not worying
<bobuse> working
<StR> bobuse: so.. it is a general problem...
<bobuse> maybe
<hayden> how can i install w32codecs?
<trappist> !tell hayden about restricted
* gerardcb_away is back.
<bobuse> !w32codecs
<ubotu> well, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<eazy> anyone know how I can make the 800 dpi-setting for my mouse in kcontrol stay? keeps going back to 400 after reboot
<hayden> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<eazy> !800dpi ;)
<ubotu> eazy: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnumdk> Is there a way to go back to old media:/ behaviour in dapper?
<gnumdk> hello first :p
<eazy> k, think I have to be happy with 400 then :P
<Borut> As start up in made webmail aspx??
<Borut> http://webmail.aol.com/
<Riddell> gnumdk: what old behaviour?
<Borut> hmm
<Borut> no loading webmail
<Borut> Message beguile in polish
<Borut> Im write in polish
<rysiek> Borut: pisz na priva po Polsku o co biega
<rysiek> :)
<Borut> ok
<alind> Hi, I'm having problems installing KDE 3.5.1. When upgrading the packages the upgrade breaks due to an error in the avahi setup script. Anyone else had this?
<rysiek> Borut: shit, priv nie dziala, zablokowany z powodu spamu
<rysiek> daj chwilke
<rysiek> hey guys
<rysiek> do you know a Kubuntu channel in Polish?
<Borut> aha
<Borut> to ci napisze ti po polsku
<Borut> szybko
<rysiek> poczekaj, bo sie moga obrazic ;)
<rysiek> anybody?
<Borut> mas GG lub jaki komunikator
<Borut> ??
<rysiek> gg:2906388
<Borut> ok to pogadamy na GG
<rysiek> daj swoj, bo mam zablokowanych nieznajomych ;)
<Borut> 1317425
<rysiek> ok
<weedar> Krdc just hangs when trying to connect to the remote desktop, am I the only one experiencing this?
<Skroten> Hi. kwifimanager says signal strength is 39, and it says "TOP". Is that 39/100? And how can that be top?
<Borut> pisz teraz
<Borut> bo zapomniaem odznaczy
<Borut> dla znajomych
<weedar> This is an english chanel Borat
<weedar> sorry, Borut
<Borut> sorry
<Borut> channel polish its no help me
<VincentMX> is there any way to remote login from my Kubuntu Box to my fathers Win2k pro box? it doesn't have terminal services like win2k server has.
<luka74_> VincentMX: install VNC on Win2K box and use krdc
<Borut> ok
<Borut> danke
<VincentMX> ok
<luka74_> VincentMX: look for UltraVNC or TightVNC
<Borut> ok
<hayden> !nvidia
<ubotu> hmm... nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<hayden> whats a game or app i can install to check my nvidia card is working properly
<edward0> glxgears
<edward0> comes with Xorg
<edward0> guess you could try one of those nice opengl kde screensavers too
<edward0> :D
<hayden> k thanks
<hayden> glxgears looks like it is going slow as
<akrzywda> perhaps a stupid question, but what's the easiest way to upgrade my kubuntu from hoary to anything newer?
<hayden> but the open gl screensavers all work at a good speed
<VincentMX> akrzywda: you need to replace hoary with breezy in /etc/apt/sources.list, and sudo apt-get update, and then, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<edward0> hayden: well glxgears can show you fps
<akrzywda> VincentMX, ok, thx
<VincentMX> np
<edward0> hayden: you could install a game like enemy-territory q4 demo ut or something
<hayden> ah yea
<hayden> i installed an ran tuxracer, i was getting 25-30 fps with gf mx440
<edward0> hayden: well I get 80 - 90 fps in et with my 440go 64Mb
<hayden> whats the package name for the q4 demo?
<edward0> hayden: you have to download it :)
<hayden> not using apt?
<jpatrick> hayden: what?
<edward0> q4 demo you won't get anywhere with
<edward0> q4 demo doesn't even run here
<edward0> :\
<edward0> hayden: filefront.com maybe?
<edward0> aao/et/ut work nice with a 440go 64Mb
<akrzywda> VincentMX, would you recommend using unstable version of breezy? how is it possible to upgrade to such one?
<edward0> akrzywda: I am using that right now :)
<akrzywda> edward0, how can I upgrade directly to his one from hoary?
<edward0> akrzywda: VincentMX already answered that for you :)
<akrzywda> edward0, ok, I thought it was for a stable version
<edward0> dapper you mean?
<VincentMX> akrzywda: if you want unstable version you need to put dapper there
<edward0> just installed not quite familar with hoary/breezy/dapper :D
<VincentMX> :D
<akrzywda> oops, 653Mb to download for upgrading to breezy
<edward0> just C-c it
<VincentMX> bbl
<edward0> btw what is katapult?
<VincentMX> katapult is a way to start programs
<edward0> how?
<edward0> read the about stuff don't get it :D
<VincentMX> press alt+space and type konversation for example
<VincentMX> or konver will be enough even
<VincentMX> you see?
<VincentMX> cool eh?
<edward0> what is alt+f2 for then?
<edward0> o_O
<VincentMX> don't know
<VincentMX> that's the run command
<edward0> same thing no?
<VincentMX> no not the same
<VincentMX> press alt+space and type "konver"
<edward0> well anyways thanks
<VincentMX> it will know you mean Konversation
<VincentMX> np
<edward0> I removed konversation :)
<VincentMX> why?
<edward0> because kopete has irc support :)
<VincentMX> it works with other programs too btw
<VincentMX> ok
<jpatrick> heh
<edward0> yes I started firefox extra thanks :)
<edward0> etc..
<VincentMX> ok
<VincentMX> bbl
<edward0> /wi mistik1
<atreides> italiani?
<Tm_T> jpatrick: see?!
<Tm_T> jpatrick: atleast there was not any "tutti"
<jpatrick> Tm_T: ROFL
* jpatrick sets ban on *@*.it
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> jpatrick: quite normal in finnish channels ;)
<jpatrick> Tm_T: how many of them speak finnish?
<Tm_T> jpatrick: italians? less than one in 100 000
<Akurin> hey again
<jpatrick> hello Akurin + Mez
<Akurin> it worked
<Akurin> except
<Akurin> i couldnt get on the internet
<Akurin> it was odd
<jpatrick> Akurin: dead annoying but it's  being fixed
<Akurin> ok
<Akurin> well i guess i can w8 til then
<Akurin> if i do install linux
<Akurin> do i have to partition my drive
<Akurin> ?
<Akurin> well kubuntu anyway
<Tm_T> Akurin: you prolly like to partition it ;)
<Akurin> won't that delete everything i already have on my HDD/
<Akurin> ?*
<mike> FOrgive the silly question as konq causes my PC to freeze up. But are the nvidia drivers avaialble through apt-get?
<Akurin> ??
<wftl> Hello all.  Is there a preferred method of turning Ubuntu into Kubuntu? Other than reinstalling.
<kkathman> wftl:  yes
<kkathman> wftl:  sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<wftl> kkathman : Ah, too easy.
<Akurin> >>
<wftl> Thank you.
<kkathman> np
<dcwckd> can anyone help me quickly pleasE?
<Akurin> won't that delete everything i already have on my HDD?
<Akurin> if i partition?
<tsdgeos> dcwckd: just ask
<dcwckd> ok
<dcwckd> im trying to upgrade to kde 3.5.1, ive added the source to my apt-get sources, and jdone a "apt-get update", but when i do an "apt-get upgrade" it holds all of the kde packages back
<dcwckd> how do I upgrade KDE?
<dcwckd> "apt-get install kde" ??
<kkathman> dcwckd: apt-get dist-upgrade
<dcwckd> i thought distupgrade was to go to new ditros?
<dcwckd> like breezy -> dapper
<kkathman> it is that also, but going from kde 3.5->3.5.1 requires it too
<dcwckd> sounds awesome
<dcwckd> good good
<dcwckd> working
<dcwckd> I just moved over to kubuntu
<kkathman> its takes a little time for the upgrade
<dcwckd> been using SuSE for almost 5 years
<kkathman> dcwckd: yah Im running both myself
<kkathman> both have their strengths
<dcwckd> I agree
<dcwckd> anyway, doing this wont upgrade to dapper
<dcwckd> right?
<kkathman> no, not unless you changed your sources to "dapper"
<dcwckd> didnt
<dcwckd> awesome
<kkathman> yer fine then
<dcwckd> thanks a ton
<kkathman> np
<dcwckd> signing off, need the bandwidth
<dcwckd> thanks for the help
<kkathman> cya
* Akurin sighs
<mandric> hello, i just installed breezy and can't get my screen res right.  display setting show 1600x1200 75hz but seems that is the virtual res since i need to pan around the desktop.  what tool should i use to fix this?
<fumofu> hi
<fumofu> do you know why when i try to read a video and external subtitle in xine it's crash?
<Akurin> if i partition my HDD, won't that delete everything i already have on my HDD?
<fumofu> it's depend if you format or not
<Akurin> how so?
<mike> Hi  - any ideas why the toolbar and menu fonts in adept aren't the same as those configured in the system settings?
<icicled> that's cause its run under the roots profile i think
<icicled> and not the current users
<mike> ah good point
<icicled> i solved it by enabling root user and logging in and setting preferences and the disabled it back
<icicled> mandric: does your monitor support that resolution?
<mike> Must be another way of doing it
<icicled> yea maybe, but that seemed like the most logical option :)
<icicled> though it is a pain whenever you switch themes for the current user
<icicled> hmm, well, you could symlink the profiles
<icicled> that'd work i think
<icicled> not sure though
<mike> It's weird - my fonts are set to 9pt but they're huge
<icicled> for some reason all the fonts are huge on install
<Knowerrors> Any dialup modem knowledgeable people around?
<mike> ah ok
<MeTa> hi all
<icicled> hi
<mike> Let's see if Konq will work without hanging my PC
<MeTa> how can i upgrade my kde 3.4.3
<MeTa> from command line
<MeTa> i'm added the repositoryes
<icicled> apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<MeTa> but i think it's bad upgrading from kde
<MeTa> dist!
<icicled> i think i used that to upgrade
<MeTa> ok thx i try
<hellsing> apt-get update kdeand all the repositories
<Akurin> should i format my HDD when installing kubuntu?
<mike> What's the packages for mp3?
<icicled> its on the wiki
<hellsing> Akurin yes a partition is need
<mike> Website says akode-mpeg, which doesn't exist
<icicled> did you add the repositories?
<mike> Which ones?
<hellsing> w30codec and the other one
<mike> no
<mike> didnt know about those
<mike> Is that on the website?
<hellsing> read the faq
<icicled> mike: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<mandric> icicled: yes
<icicled> under multimedia, restricted format
<mandric> icicled: windows was just running at 1600x1200 60Hz
<icicled> mandric: you might have to set a modline in xorg.conf
<mike> Ah   I was using kubuntu site
<mandric> icicled: but kubuntu is trying 1600x1200 75Hz
<mandric> icicled: there used to be a tool that helped with modlines.
<icicled> mandric: but its showing up where you have to pan right?
<mandric> icicled: yes
<icicled> mandric: what monitor model?
<mike> I need a good modeline tool too
<hellsing> me i wanna read a video and external subtitle with xine but impossible
<mandric> icicled: 2001FP i think
<icicled> there's a package called "videogen" in the repositories
<icicled> someone try it out
<thc> Hi! I have a very annoying problem, some some odd reason modprobe tries to load the wrong version of the nvidia official module every time. The right version is on my pc too, its just not loaded. i tried to exchange the versions, copy them over and what not, but each boot its the same problem ... ?
<meta> re
<Rayaken> hi, i got a little problem with my ati 9200 card. i got no 3d hardware accel. everything in the conf seemsm ok. the xlog says direct rendering enabled but glxgears says direct rendering: no.
<meta> I'm during the upgrade...
<Rayaken> any help would be appreciated
<mike> Oh here we go - crappy sound through amarok
<mandric> icicled: which repository? sorry, i'm still new.  strange thing is, i don't see any Hz stuff in xorg.conf.
<icicled> mandric: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/545382
<icicled> you'll have to put that in your xorg.conf
<icicled> rather, modify your monitor section to match whats on the link i gave you
<mandric> icicled: mmm
<icicled> and then restart X, and it should work just fine
<mandric> icicled: how do i restart X graceful (ie. not ctrl+alt+bkspace)
<meta> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start|stop|reload|force-reload etc
<icicled> yea use that sudo command, just logout first & switch to console & run that command
<meta> you can this under kde...
<meta> :)
<icicled> =] 
<meta> you mustn't log out
<mandric> icicled: damn, "cannot display this mode" ... lemme double-check.
<meta> you must to write to your notes this cmd, because you cant start kdm:)
<meta> onyl if you do reboot
<icicled> try the config listed at the bottom of this page: http://wiki.x.org/wiki/FAQVideoModes
<Rayaken> i enabled LIBGL_DEBUG and started glxinfo. at the beginning it says that it can't find r200_dri.so. it searched it in /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri. but the file is under /usr/lib/dri. any idea how to fix this?
<meta> copy:)
<meta> hm?:)
<Rayaken> copy doesn't sound so good
<meta> yes...
<meta> :)
<Akurin> but does anything oon my HHD get deleted, if i partiton? and do i need to format?
<Rayaken> under /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri are the two files which were installed with the fglrx install
<icicled> mandric: any luck?
<mandric> icicled: trying ...
<Rayaken> but i don't need fglrx. ain't working with my card
<mandric> icicled: i think i'm just gonna reboot
<visik7> anyone got lisa working ?
<icicled> mandric: before you do that
<icicled> run: sudo X -configure from console
<icicled> and it'll produce a xorg.conf
<mandric> icicled: looks better
<mandric> icicled: yep, works. i just did kdm stop/start
<icicled> =] 
<icicled> good
<mandric> YEAH
<icicled> it's working great?
<mandric> i can breathe. i don't have to use windows.
<mandric> looks perfect
<icicled> ok, good, you should change DisplaySize to 408 306 if you care about displaying paper sizes correctly n all
<icicled> as listed in http://wiki.x.org/wiki/FAQVideoModes
<icicled> its just to help other programs work better
<icicled> that's all
<mandric> hrm, ok
<mandric> will read that wiki page
<icicled> off to study
<icicled> g'luck
<mandric> gracias!
<icicled> i forgot how to say thank you in spanish, de nada?
<icicled> err, i mean your welcom
<icicled> anyway
<ack> Hi, does Abuntu come wich Gcc pre-installed?
<ack> kubuntu ;)
<icicled> ack, i don't think any developing tools are installed by default
<icicled> you'll have to install em
<mandric> icicled: heh. yeah that works.
<Spudchat> hi guys
<Spudchat> what is better for an 866mhz box gnome or kde?
<MeTa[OFF] > i think gnome is easier than kde in graphics
<Spudchat> 377 MBs ram as well
<MeTa[OFF] > but i'm dont know
<Spudchat> hmm maybe ill install both and check it out
<leafw> how can one copy verbatim one partition into another (dd command, I know) and then perform some sort of md5 checksum, to verify the accuracy of the copy?
<leafw> does the partition need to be formated the same way?
<mike> amarok: oss device is already in use?
<visik7> leafw: fsck it
<leafw> visik7 : fsck meaning, run a test for consistency on it, or format it ?
<visik7> the 1st
<leafw> ok
<mike> What output plugin do you use for amarok? alsasink is the only one that works but it skips a lot
<ClayG> I know that the defaut itnes settings want to keep the ipod current with the computer, what happens if you format your harddrive and forget. then install itunes? If you plug in your ipod will it suck the songs off since they aren't on the computer or at least present an option?
<visik7> mike: artsink
<ClayG> oops wrong channel sorry
<mike> Oops dont have that one installed
<mike> What package is that visik?
<MeTa[OFF] > how can i set the su's password?
<MetaMorfoziS> !chpass
<ubotu> MetaMorfoziS: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<MetaMorfoziS> !su
<ubotu> I heard su is see !sudo
<MetaMorfoziS> i want to set su's password
<MetaMorfoziS> i want use su and su - commands
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody?
<mike> visik7: What package is that in?
<visik7> dunno man should be in it by default
<mike> it's not installed by default
<visik7> using xine engine I can select artsink
<visik7> btw u should ask amarok questions on #amarok
<mike> ok
<visik7> try apt-get install amarok-arts
<ack> i cant change my screen reolution, everything is big
<visik7> but I repeat kubuntu install it by default
<JeSuisMor> Everytime I try to do anything that inovles KDE and needing root it says "Su returned with an error"
<JeSuisMor> Anyone have any ideas of what si going on?
<visik7> run from the console
<slow-motion> hallo
<ErikTheRed> hello
<ErikTheRed> so is there any reason why upgrading to the 2.6.15 kernel would lead to my cdrom drive not being detected?
<ack> In apache should i have a bin directory where all my prgrams should be?
<mandric> hello, i might be crazy, but i'm having trouble installing easyubuntu on breezy.  what's the trick? sorry, i'm now.
<mandric> s/ow/ew/
<mandric> i get a tgz file, unpakc it, how do i launch it?
<ack> anyone around?
<Akurin> hello again
<Akurin> i just realized something
<mike> So far kubuntu is annoying me - several crashes for me with adept and system settings
<leafw> anyone on powerpc. How can I make a backup of the partition table, which is non-msdos like
<Akurin> can't i use my iPod to use Kubuntu?
<mike> And amarok crashes a lot
<icicled> kubuntu is ubuntu
<icicled> i suggest you folks check out www.ubuntuforums.org
<Akurin> with KDE
<ErikTheRed> Akurin: i believe amarok has ipod support
<brexel> leafw: dd if=/dev/hda of=/home/user/backup count=512
<Akurin> i meant
<brexel> leafw: you can also use sfdisk
<Akurin> can't i install kubuntu on my iPod?
<icicled> ?
<Akurin> then boot it off of that?
<ErikTheRed> um
<pussfeller> Akurin: you would prob wnt an svn version of amarok for ipod support
<ErikTheRed> i've never tried booting ubuntu off of a usb hard disk before
<ack> you can install kubuntu on ipods?
<leafw> brexel : that backs up the MBR
<pussfeller> which is doable, but a pain
<ErikTheRed> i've heard that it can be done though
<Akurin> o eff it then
<brexel> leafw: yup
<leafw> brexel : and sfdisk complains about "non-msdos signature in the table"
<Akurin> i'll try another linux distribution
<leafw> powerpc is odd
<Akurin> thankx for the help anyway
<leafw> that's all
<brexel> leafw: just use dd
<leafw> I have a dual boot system with macosx as well
<pussfeller> any other distro is going to have weak ipod support natively too....
<leafw> brexel : dd to coy the partition table, ok, but where does it live
<pussfeller> but he will have to find that out :)
<brexel> in the first 512 bytes of your hd
<Jarr3d> should there be a /apache2/bin/ folder for apche with programs in it?
<brexel> Jarr3d: no
<Jarr3d> Is apache ALL done bye scripting?
<brexel> ?
<brexel> apache itself is a C binary
<Jarr3d> ya...
<brexel> apache can use programs via the common gateway interface (CGI) but usually you use scripts like php or html scripts, yes
<Jarr3d> and how do i configure my server?
<brexel>  /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<brexel> you asked the same thing yesterday
<brexel> maybe you should read some documentation :)
<Jarr3d> I know, but i'm still not fully understanding it
<Jarr3d> i'm completely new
<brexel> what exactly don't u understand?
* brexel is back.
<mike> Any way to remove open office without removing kubuntu-desktop package?
<Jarr3d> How i configure my server to run my website
<Tonio_> mike: nopr
<Tonio_> that's not possible
<brexel> mike: the kubuntu-desktop package is just a metapackage
<mike> so I can't remove oo?
<vge> yes
<brexel> Jarr3d: put your site in the server's DocumentRoot
<Tonio_> brexel: it is usefull to grab new deps added eventually...
<vge> i mean, just remove the package
<mike> I'm sure I tried this once and it removed everything
<Tm_T> mike: so you can remove kubuntu-desktop package, you really don't need it
<Jarr3d> so an example of that would be? /apache2/.....
<Tm_T> mike: it doesn't contain anything
<brexel> Jarr3d: look in apache2.conf for DocumentRoot
<Jarr3d> ok
<mike> Yes but I think the metapackage removes the whole desktop
<Tonio_> Tm_T: it is very important to keep in memory to reinstall it while upgrading to a new distro version....
<brexel> mike:  no
<Jarr3d> and in kubuntu, what is populer for compileing webpages?
<Tm_T> Tonio_: nah
<brexel> Jarr3d: quanta is a graphical html editor
<vge> Jarr3d: if you have installed apache2, try http://localhost
<Tonio_> Tm_T: .... hum we don't share the same point of view on that point :)
<brexel> Jarr3d: but any text editor such as kedit or vim or emacs will do
<Tm_T> Tonio_: yes, regular user need it, I don't ;)
<Tonio_> Tm_T: a personn that asks if he can remove it is certainly a regular user, or at list someone learning ;) I know you don't ^^
<Jarr3d> local host works
<Jarr3d> where can i get quanta?
<Tonio_> Jarr3d: adept or apt-get
<brexel> Jarr3d: sudo apt-get install quanta
<vge> if you like wysiwyg programs install nvu too
<Tm_T> Tonio_: aye, but, he asked if he can remove it, not should
<Tonio_> Tm_T: hehe, you're playing with words
<Tm_T> Tonio_: always ;)
<razvan> soundcard configuration
<mike> Is there a package for starting/stopping services?
<brexel> mike rcconf
<Tm_T> Tonio_: in my age it's most fun thing you can do with pants... and also without
<Tonio_> Tm_T: interested in testing the kubuntu-desktop-settings I will submit for dapper ?
<vge> try CTRL+ESC
<Tm_T> Tonio_: hum, it prolly mess my settings, right?
<Tonio_> nope
<Tm_T> ok
<mike> I installed apache and mysql - need to start the daemons
<Tonio_> it will not replace your specifics
<Tonio_> just create a new user to look at what is done
<Jarr3d> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Jarr3d> E: Couldn't find package quanta
<Tm_T> Tonio_: ok, throw in and tell what need to test
<mike> qanta?
<brexel>  /etc/init.d/apache|mysql start|stop|restart
<mike> apache - I was looking for httpd!
<Tonio_> Tm_T: I will write a changelog tomorow and let you know. it is not fully over yet
<Tonio_> Jarr3d: did you activate universe repos ?
<Jarr3d> maybe not?
<Jarr3d> how?
<leafw> can an ext2fs be converted to ext3fs easily ?
<Tm_T> Tonio_: ok, show changelog too ;)
<brexel> leafw: yes
<Tonio_> Jarr3d: you really should have a look at the wiki, you'll get all informations you need to configure the package management correctly
<leafw> brexel : how
<Tm_T> Tonio_: you would like to test Kopete 0.12 ?
<leafw> meaning, can I do that on top of the exisitng partition ?
<leafw> without deleting it ?
<leafw> preserving all the data ?
<Tonio_> Tm_T: what's new ? I don't have much time for beta testing actually ;) although I generally like to
<Tonio_> if the changelog is interesting, why not
<mike> The system settings app is very buggy
<Jarr3d> where do i look at the "wiki"?
<Tm_T> Tonio_: just a sec
<brexel> http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Convert_ext2_to_ext3
<leafw> thank you!
<Jarr3d> thankx
<brexel> yw
<Tonio_> Jarr3d: google : wiki + ubuntu or kubuntu...
<almien> anyone know tricks to fix a broken apt-get?
<Tonio_> archlinux wiki isn't for you :)
<brexel> doesn't matter ^^
<brexel> almien: how broken?
<leafw> brexel : what is 'Arch' ?
<Tm_T> Tonio_: biggest changes: http://kopete.kde.org/roadmap.php
<Tonio_> Tm_T: looking
<brexel> leafw: dunno i just googled it up for you ^^
<leafw> :)
<leafw> I googled too, but I dint' come acrooss that
<brexel> " Arch Linux is an i686-optimized linux distribution targeted at competent linux users (read: not afraid of the commandline)"
<brexel> i googled for "convert ext2 to ext3"
<Jarr3d> ok another question...my screen resolution will only go 640x480 and i have it at 1024/768 before
<brexel> <-- too lazy to read the tune2fs manpage ^^
<almien> brexel: as in, it keeps complaining about something (unresolved dependancies in this case, but other things on other machines), then won't let you do anything to fix it because it encounters the original problem and quits before it gets around to applying the fix
<twinoatl> hi
<brexel> almien: have u tried 'sudo apt-get -f install' ?
<Tonio_> Tm_T: interesting, but there is no killer feature that would make me stoping my actuall job ;)
<Tonio_> send me the package and I promisse to test it this WE
<twinoatl> I would like to know why buttons in web pages doesn't use the KDE theme (I use firefox)
<Tm_T> Tonio_: heh
<brexel> twinoatl: because only konqueror does that
<Tonio_> Tm_T: "please" of course ;)
<brexel> firefox is not affiliated with kde
<almien> brexel: definitely - followed those instructions that apt-get gave me. it just gives up
<Jarr3d> Brexel? can i change the root folder to anyone i want?
<brexel> JaRuKat: DocumentRoot? yes
<brexel> almien: paste the errors into http://kubuntu.pastebin.com and post the liunk pls
<twinoatl> brexel: I know that, but anyway, a software should use the system default skin automatically I think
<Tonio_> Tm_T: did you do a package, or may I have to compile it from source ?
<brexel> twinoatl: kde != system
<brexel> twinoatl: to the system kde is just some bunch of processes
<almien> Uhm, I can't paste anything, as my computer (my main development PC) now can't even boot into X
<almien> but I've got a sticky note:
<brexel> twinoatl: if you wish everything to look ioke kde you must use kde programs :)
<twinoatl> brexel: sure, but if I remember well, in Windows, if I set a background color in system seetings, lots of self made applications will have this background
<almien> new libofx2 error processing, as it would overwrite /usr/share/libofx/dtd/opensp.dcl which is also in package libofx0c102
<Tonio_> brexel: gtk apps are not so bad integrated with gtk_qt_engines
<Tonio_> gtk renders way better on kde than qt on gnome :)
<brexel> twinoatl: windows works pretty differently ^^
<brexel> Tonio_: i know
<brexel> Tonio_: but html buttons are not gtk
<twinoatl> brexel: ok, thanks
<Tonio_> brexel: correct
<Tm_T> Tonio_: package
<brexel> twinoatl: maybe you can find a firefox kde skin
<Tonio_> Tm_T: nice ;) could you email me maybe ?
<vge> hmm, are is the networking fixed in dapper allready?
<Tm_T> Tonio_: about to start wrap up bit more polished packages
<twinoatl> brexel: firefox themes does never change the buttons in webpages
<Tonio_> no pb, we will proceed to a package exchange at the same time then
<brexel> twinoatl: oh didn't know that ^^
<Tm_T> Tonio_: so, I'll give a link as soon as this is ready ;)
<twinoatl> brexel: strange, isn't it ?
<almien> is a known problem on websites (ubuntu bugs), but the suggested fix is "remove gnucash" or "remove libofxw2" which of course, apt-get is refusing to do
<brexel> twinoatl: i admit i would have expected that
<twinoatl> brexel: why ?
<brexel> twinoatl: i  mean i would have expected that the buttons match as well
<twinoatl> brexel: yes, it is logical
<hellsing> mplayer give me an error : alsa-control unable to find pcm 0
<hellsing> did somebody have ab idea?
<twinoatl> do you know how I can preload firefox when I load kde ? I would like that when I close firefox, it stays in memory too so that the next start will be fast
<brexel> twinoatl: well programmatically it is understandable because the graphics toolkit doesnt need to have anything to do with page rendering
<hellsing> twinoatl never close firefox
<brexel> hellsing: seems your mplayer wants to use alsa but your soundcard support is configured with OSS
<hellsing> it's will open it on next boot
<hellsing> non everithing is configure with lasa
<almien> hmmm....
<twinoatl> brexel: a button is a button. It should not matter how it is displayed (web or gui)
<hellsing> and i hve sond even with the error
<brexel> twinoatl: nope, because application buttons have different features than web page buttons
* almien thinks he found how to speak apt-get's language
<twinoatl> brexel: sure, but from a user point of view, it should not matter after all
<brexel> twinoatl: that's true ^^
<twinoatl> brexel: ok brexel, thanks for your help :-)
<brexel> yw :)
<twinoatl> thanks Kubuntu too :-) I had a debian box and I do not regret anything
<brexel> from the desktop's point of view to me kubuntu is the better debian :)
* almien definitely preferred kubuntu when he found that it ran WindowMaker...
<almien> too many distros assume you won't want it
<brexel> really?
<skypa> what file is to be created to force a fsck on next reboot again?
<brexel> wmaker is nice
<brexel>  /forcefsk
<brexel> oh wait
<skypa> ty
<brexel> *think*
<brexel> yes :)
<brexel> in /etc/init.d/checkfs.sh:    if [ -f /forcefsck ] 
<almien> once you find out that apt-cache search WindowMaker doesn't return any results because its package is called "wmaker"
<skypa> again ty ^^
<brexel> yw
<skypa> I shouldn't have disabled the usual fsck in my fstab, now my journal is broken *sigh*
<brexel> you can just rebuild it if the data are ok
<brexel> (tune2fs -j)
<skypa> which switch removes the journal?
<skypa> seeminly a prerequisite for creating one
<skypa> +g
* almien notes that while "apt-get remove libofx2" doesn't work, "apt-get remove libofx2 gnucash gnucash-common" is the magic phrase
<brexel> skypa: not sure..i bet man tune2fs knows
<skypa> well, I'm a little superstitious so I'll stick to the pre-boot fsck :)
<brexel> ^^
<brexel> i must say i prefer xfs
<brexel> i have twice had data loss with ext3
<brexel> never with xfs so far
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody know a good file manager?
<brexel> and xfs is pretty fast
<MetaMorfoziS> not konqueror and not krusader?
<brexel> MetaMorfoziS: graphical or shell?
<thc> Has someone managed to get opera running on a amd64? .. there are no amd64 packages, so i tried "sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture opera_*_i386.deb" but it wont find libpng even tho its installed .. any ideas ?
<MetaMorfoziS> krusader is loading slow & crashes often
<Tm_T> MetaMorfoziS: bash
<MetaMorfoziS> graphical
<Tm_T> ach
<MetaMorfoziS> mc is the better in bash
<MetaMorfoziS> ach?
<Tm_T> nothing =)
<skypa> mh.. I think I might give xfs a try
<brexel> hmm, nautilus?
<skypa> ext3 really bugs me lately
<ack> Why cant i copy and paste into /ext/apache2/ it denies me
<MetaMorfoziS> nautilus is a filemanager?
<_tiberius> I'm still havin trouble makin Firefox work on a 64bit
<_tiberius> but then again i'm a noob
<brexel> skypa: we have lots of servers with ext3 in my company and no probs but for some reason i seem to have bad luck with it
<skypa> ack, you might wanna be root for that
<MetaMorfoziS> hmm nautilus is gnome based
<brexel> yes MetaMorfoziS
<skypa> or at least sudo
<ack> skypa, how do i go root?
<skypa> I second that brexel :p
<MetaMorfoziS> and other?
<skypa> open a terminal ack, and type "kdesu konqueror".. that'll give you a rooty filemanager
<MetaMorfoziS> (I'm isntall nautilus)
<MetaMorfoziS> and other, or twin panel filemanager?
<skypa> be careful with it though :>
<MetaMorfoziS> like totalcmd @ win?
<brexel> MetaMorfoziS: nautilus/konqui...almost any filemanager can work with 2 panels
<brexel> MetaMorfoziS: mc in a shell
<brexel> still the fastest thing ^^
<MetaMorfoziS> konqui howcan work in 2 panels?
<brexel> or gmc if you want grafix
<skypa> and a good example that fast equals ugly quite often :p
<MetaMorfoziS> where can i set it?
<brexel> right click at the bottom -> split view
<brexel> or go to settings -> load view profile -> midnight commander
<brexel> konqui is REALLY configurable
<Tallia1Kubuntu> someone of you can take a look here?
<brexel> it can look and act like almost anything
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i don't understand why i can't execute the script
<Tallia1Kubuntu> http://64.233.179.104/search?q=cache:7DgTeOPH5ucJ:www.cs.cmu.edu/afs/cs.cmu.edu/project/anim-2/OldFiles/models/scripts/obj2smf+obj2smf&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1
<skypa> alright, time for a mind numbing "y" spamming fsck session
<skypa> laters
<MetaMorfoziS> I'm not found the load view profile
<ack> how do i start apache gain?
<brexel> Tallia1Kubuntu: what is that supposed to do?
<brexel> ack: apache2ctl start
<brexel> MetaMorfoziS: then just use right click at the bottom ans split viwe
<brexel> view
<leafw> ack : any service lives at /etc/init.d/
<leafw> ack : type sudo /etc/init.d/apache start  (or stop, or whatever)
<ack> ok cool
<MetaMorfoziS> http://metamorfozis.hu/p/vaze.png
<leafw> see whether you need apache or apache2
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm in the settings...
<leafw> they are different.
<MetaMorfoziS> the rightclick at the bottom of the window, isn't work
<MetaMorfoziS> no there any popup...
<brexel> just a sec
<MetaMorfoziS> but a little upper i have the default popupmenu
<MetaMorfoziS> okay
<MetaMorfoziS> !firefox
<ack> ok, now... when i add my webpage to the root... do i need to change anything so it knows to open which one?
<GullyFoyle> WOOHOO! got ut2004 working!! 1 less reason to boot Winbloze!
<mike> Is it possible to import into kmail from thunderbird?
<MetaMorfoziS> ut2k4 is good
<MetaMorfoziS> but the dfault nvidia package is too old
<MetaMorfoziS> 7***
<MetaMorfoziS> and the new is 81**
<pm> why kde?
<GullyFoyle> yeah but i'm afraid to mess  with a workinggame
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm try to install the new version and it fucksup my x and crash all things
<MetaMorfoziS> so i'm reinstalled the full ubuntu @ 20minutes
<brexel> MetaMorfoziS: http://www.qwuh.com/xx.jpg
<GullyFoyle> MetaMorfoziS: what's the cmd to echo the driver version?
<brexel> 2 shots
<brexel> here it looks like this
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm checked it in adept:)
<MetaMorfoziS> brexel -> check moment
<GullyFoyle> 7174 here
<brexel> :)
<brexel> ~ $ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version
<brexel> NVRM version: NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-7676  Fri Jul 29 12:58:54 PDT 2005
<brexel> GCC version:  gcc version 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)
<brexel> you can find it in /proc even if u compiled it yourself
<_tiberius> anyone know how I can get the ATI Control panel working with the ATI proprietary drivers for a 64 system?
<MetaMorfoziS> VIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-7667  Fri Jun 17 07:01:04 PDT 2005
<MetaMorfoziS> GCC version:  gcc version 3.4.5 20050809 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 3.4.4-6ubuntu8)
<MetaMorfoziS> brexel i havent this menus yet.
<ack> ok, now... when i add my webpage to the root... do i need to change anything so it knows to open which one?
<brexel> hmm
<brexel> MetaMorfoziS: which kde version
<GullyFoyle> NVRM version: NVIDIA Linux x86_64 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-7174
<MetaMorfoziS> 3.5.1
<brexel> MetaMorfoziS: might be these are some additional features?
<brexel> konq-plugins probably
<MetaMorfoziS> where can i find?
<MetaMorfoziS> konq.org?
<MetaMorfoziS> ok go find
<brexel> no it's a package
<MetaMorfoziS> konq-plugins : installed
<GullyFoyle> why should i upgrade driver if 'm not having probs?
<brexel> hmm, sorry the i don't know why i have those menus and u dont :D
<MetaMorfoziS> because the new driver is better in supporting the new cards
<MetaMorfoziS> brexel: :D
<brexel> well, my .kde dir is YEARS old...maybe its because of that
<MetaMorfoziS> VIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-7667  Fri Jun 17 07:01:04 PDT 2005
<MetaMorfoziS> GCC version:  gcc version 3.4.5 20050809 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 3.4.4-6ubuntu8)
<MetaMorfoziS> shit
<MetaMorfoziS> sry
<GullyFoyle> i have geforce 6600gt, will it improve performance?
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm dont it want
<brexel> :D
<MetaMorfoziS> GullyFoyle: detto but not gt
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm don't know but i thik.
<MetaMorfoziS> not laugh on my grammar:)
<brexel> ^^
<brexel> where u from MetaMorfoziS
<MetaMorfoziS> Konqplus add some function to context menu of konqueror.
<MetaMorfoziS> this package i wants!:)
<MetaMorfoziS> I'm from hugnary:)
<brexel> big hello from vienna/austria
<brexel> neighbor ^^
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<MetaMorfoziS> and where u from?
<brexel> vienna :)
<brexel> austria
<wabble> has anyone tried dapper using different static ip's and network profiles on both wlan and wired eth cards? Does it work?
<djzn> IS THERE a GTK-QT-ENGINE package for kubuntu?
<almien> hmmm... not too impressed with nvidia it seems
<MetaMorfoziS> oh!
<GullyFoyle> now i gottaget a good JRE, this gic Gnu thingy is cr**. should i use Blackdown or Sun? i was reading that on amd64 Sun's mozilla-plugin doesnt work but that might be a dated post i read.
<mike> Does anything work in kubuntu and not crash? Konq, amarok, system settings, mysql manager.......
<MetaMorfoziS> my sister
<MetaMorfoziS> live in vienna
<mike> adept.....
<MetaMorfoziS> we meets she once a month
<brexel> nice :)
<MetaMorfoziS> she has a 2years old boy:)
<brexel> mike: you sure you don't have ardware probs? like memory?
<brexel> brexel: the only thing that sometimes crashes on me is juk...everything else is rock solid here
<mike> no problems with gnome + Fedora
<brexel> hmm
<brexel> that's odd
<mike> I'll see if everythings up to date
<brexel> MetaMorfoziS: sweet ^^
<MetaMorfoziS> baah nautilus is tasty..
<brexel> :)
<brexel> maybe you're a gnome-guy
<bigmouth> Hello, anzbodz wiling to help me?
<MetaMorfoziS> where can i set nautilus to twinpanel?:)
<bigmouth> z=y
<GullyFoyle> doesnt nautilus open a new window for every level of directory? and can you change that?
* almien now has a working computer again, and thanks brexel if not for answers, at least for listening ;-)  The nvidia driver was fucked too after upgrading to breezy, which caused a problem
<bigmouth> I installed kubuntu on an "old" PC I'm going to give to a friend of mine.
<brexel> GullyFoyle: that was a long time ago ^^
<bigmouth> and I couldn't set up 3d accel on the graph card, an ATI Rage 128
<MetaMorfoziS> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<andreh> Hi, I tried to install mozilla-thunderbird-locale-de under my Ubuntu Dapper but it failed because of a missing directory called /usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/defaults/extensions, I created it but then it symlinked /var/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/extensions/installed-extensions.txt recursively on itself
<andreh> of course installation failed and now I can't even remove the package again
<andreh> so how do I get my dpkg working again?
<brexel> try dpkg -r --force-all packagename
<andreh> no  that doesn't work
<andreh> it just says post_removal exited with error code 1
<brexel> delete the pre, post, remove, install scripts of the package in /var/lib/dpkg/info
<brexel> or at least the postrm script
<andreh> ah thanks that did the work
<brexel> :)
<brexel> you think i can get kubuntu to pay me for that? :D
<andreh> it seems that this package is somewhat broken
<brexel> i'd like that
<MNO> Hi, does any one know why my videos are playing but theres no sound?
<brexel> MNO: that can have a lot of reasons...more info...which player, which desktop environment...does sound work at all?
<MNO> XMMS, KDE. Sound does work when playing mp3s
<benkong2> every time i boot kubuntu kmix starts. How can I stop it?
<brexel> ok, then you might need to configure xmms to use the artsd output plugin
<icicled> does gnome release way too often or is it just me?
<brexel> oh sorry MNO
<brexel> i misread that
<brexel> which video player are you using?
<wabble> icicled: it's just you
<brexel> or are u using xmms as video player?
<icicled> i thought it wasn't but a week or two ago that they released 2.12.2
<icicled> today 2.12.3 is out
<Paradosso> hi, my kde 3.4.3 does not remember geometry-window specific settings that I set. I'm running kubuntu breezy. Any hints?
<brexel> Paradosso: what does that mean exactly?
<_djzn> IS THERE a GTK-QT-ENGINE package for kubuntu?
<hollywoodb> you can set gtk apps to look like qt/kde apps in kcontrol (System Settings)
<Paradosso> brexel, I want an app to start fullscreen , ok
<Paradosso> I go to window specific settings, specify the desired geometry
<Paradosso> then I restart it, it starts over like the last time
<brexel> hmm, sorry i have no experience with tah...
<brexel> that
<trappist> Paradosso: you could try with kstart --maximize
<_tiberius> anyone know of some better audio drivers than those packaged with kubuntu?
<Paradosso> trappist, that works
<bhna> _djzn: yes, gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<jahon> hello all.  is there a way to used cached deb files from another directory?
<brexel> jahon: move them to /var/cache/apt/archives :)
<jahon> brexel:  do i need to tell synaptics or adept about the new changes?
<brexel> no
<brexel> they will look for packages in this dir first...if they are there they will use them, if not they woll download them
<brexel> *will
<brexel> (assuming the versions are the correct ones)
<btn> When running - nm-applet, i get error: Gtk-WARNING **: Theme directory 16x16/status16x16/stock/chart of theme gnome has no size field"
<farous> nm-applet that is network manager under gnome right
<btn> yep
<farous> i run it here with no problems but under gnome only
<farous> never used it with kde
<btn> ic
<farous> btn you might need to install some gtk themes though i do not know if it will work or not
<btn> I've tried it on my normal ubuntu and gives the same error
<farous> !networkmanager
<ubotu> hmm... networkmanager is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkmanagerHowto
<farous> follow the link ^    ^
<btn> ??
<farous> btn the link given by ubout
<btn> How do you think I found out about it : )
<farous> ubotu
<jahon> brexel:  lol.  ok, coppying now.  and what about upgrading with ubuntu files instead of kubuntu files?  what is REAL difference in the 2 besides desktops?
<farous> oh ok
<btn> says nothin about gtk error
<farous> btn and you are running breezy right
<btn> dapper actually
<farous> btn than i have no idea
<brexel> jahon: nothing
<brexel> jahon: except kubuntu installs 'kubuntu-desktop' by default while ubuntu installs gnome
<maverick> hi all
<maverick> any c++ coders in here?
<_tiberius> not a very good one
<_tiberius> wow, these audio drivers are terrible
<SkrotFFS> What's up with kwifimanager? It says I've got "Ultimate" signal strength, but it also says I have signal strength '53'. 53 is the same as from iwconfig where link quality = 53/100. How can 53/100 be "Ultimate"?
<_tiberius> Ultimate Strength, or ultimate connection?
<SkrotFFS> It only says "ULTIMATE" under the bars
<SkrotFFS> the tooltip says "the current signal strength"
<_tiberius> hmmm
<SkrotFFS> If I use alternate strength calculation i only get 20 and "GOOD"
<ack> When using Apache in kubuntu is Apache2.conf where i configure my server?
<brexel> if you use apache2 yes
<brexel> if you use apache then it is /etc/apache/httpd.conf
<brexel> (no capital A though)
<ack> ok
<_tiberius> anyone here runnin an ATi card with dual screens?
<farous> _tiberius: running fine here
<farous> there is a good howto on the forums though i used another one
<_tiberius> farous: I've got mine running
<_tiberius> I just wondered if you knew if it were possible to drag a window onto the second screen
<ack> ServerRoot "/etc/apache2" should i change that?
<_tiberius> so far my windows don't like to leave their monitor
<farous> are you uising extended desktop or clone mode. I use the later now
<_tiberius> don't know what i'm using
<farous> do you have the same view on both screens
<_tiberius> no
<_tiberius> so i must be using extended
<farous> one desktop complete the other than
<_tiberius> um...i lost you
<farous> _tiberius: there are too many modes depnd on how you set it up
<farous> so one is when one desktop is just a completion (extention) of the other can be horizontal or vertical
<NRG88> how can i add languages to the keyboard?
<_tiberius> well mine are setup horizontal, and i can drag objects and files and such between them..but when i open an app on one desktop, i can't drag it to the other
<maverick> anyone wanan chekc my c++
<maverick> porgrame?
<_tiberius> what kind of program is it?
<farous> _tiberius: sorry have no exp with extended desktop
<maverick> its a basic
<maverick> websever
<maverick> i made
<_tiberius> i'm even more basic than that
<maverick> oh
<_tiberius> so i couldn't help you
<maverick> :(
<maverick> np
<_tiberius> oh well, thanks anyway farous
<NRG88> anyone know how can i add languages to the keyboard in kde?
<NRG88> keyboard layout?
<_tiberius> no idea
<farous> hoped i was of more help _tiberius
<hollywoodb> I'm trying to upgrade to kde 3.5.1, but apt-get keeps telling me juk will be held back, even with 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<brexel> hollywoodb: sudo apt-get install juk
<brexel> it does that when it needs to uninstall something to upgrade another thnig
<hollywoodb> would be nice if apt-get list packages to be upgraded/installed in a tree format to quickly identify this type of thing
<brexel> you can use aptitude or adept for such a thing i think
<hollywoodb> brexel: adept justs lists the packages in alphabetical order, guess I'm not too familiar with aptitude yet
<maverick> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<brexel> sry i never neede that feature yet i was just guessing one of these tools could provide that ^^
<maverick> was for me
<maverick> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8318
<MNO> Is it normal to have ~85 processes runnning?
<ack> Can i use Kate to edit my .conf files?
<farous_away> MNO: you are barely running any processes
<MNO> Serious? Just that coming from Windows where I have 40 (and thats pushing it) 85 seems alot. doesnt it slow down the comp?
<Tm_T> nope
<tsdgeos> well, windows counts processes in a special and curious way
<Tm_T> and also, totally different kind of processes
<MNO> LOL K thanks. Also is there any way to get the bin icon on the Desktop
<Tm_T> I have 227 processes running atm
<brexel> ~ $ ps afx | wc -l
<brexel> 97
<MNO> Wow! Do you run it as a server or something?
<NRG88> how can i add new keyboard layouts?
<NRG88> languages to the keyboard?
<brexel> on the conmtrol center
<farous_away> 106 and am not running anything actually just few progs
<brexel> kde makes many processes
<NRG88> but i don't have anything in the Keyboard Model
<ack> The document could not be saved, as it was not possible to write to file:///etc/apache2/apache2.conf.
<ack> Check that you have write access to this file or that enough disk space is available.
<farous_away> MNO: if you are using as a desktop i do not recommend to run it as a server
<ack> what does that mean?
<MNO> farous: Oh rite ok. One more thing (sorry im new) is a firewall required for linux? :/
<farous_away> MNO: linux have a built in firewall. you can get a front end for it if you wana firestarter or guarddog
<farous_away> MNO: firestarter is for beginners so is the one i recommend you use
<LeeJunFan> MNO: that's like asking if it's required to lock your doors.
<Xamlit> sup all?
<MNO> LOL I spose. thanks
<tsdgeos> NRG88: kde 3.5.1 ?
<Xamlit> Okay... I'm truely a Linux newbie.
<NRG88> yes
<NRG88> kde 3.5.1
<Xamlit> I am running Kubuntu Live CD
<Xamlit> and its pretty fly.
<LeeJunFan> MNO: Don't run any services you don't really need, only run them when you need them, keep them up to date, for starters and the firewall becomes pretty unneeded.
<Xamlit> How can I mount my HD from linux?
<tsdgeos> NRG88: i think there's a bug about that that needs some symlinking to work, search for it on the web
<MNO> LeeJunFan: How do I keep it up to date. Do I just run system update wizard. thx
<LeeJunFan> MNO: yep. That's pretty much it.
<MNO> Awsome!
<Xamlit> I think I've found my new home
<Xamlit> Hey guys
<Xamlit> can I ask a question
<Xamlit> I hate to be one of those annoying kids who comes into IRC and only asks questions
<Xamlit> but now once your on the other side of the fence
<Xamlit> its different.
<Xamlit> Anyone here?
<LeeJunFan> Xamlit: don't ask to ask, just ask. :)
<Xamlit> ah
<Xamlit> Right.
<MNO> I agree Xamlit. Its hard to begin with :(
<Xamlit> Okay.. how do I mount my HardDrive.
<Xamlit> from the Live CD
<LeeJunFan> Xamlit: I'm not very experienced with the live CD but there should be a system icon on the taskbar, if you click that and then media it should be there.
<Xamlit> Okay forget that... I'm just going to install Kubuntu on my HD
<Xamlit> On that..
<Xamlit> does it have a partition magic type program?
<Xamlit> in the installation?
<LeeJunFan> Xamlit: if it's not there try opening konqueror and type "media:/" in location.
<farous_away> Xamlit: live cd to see if your hardware is compatable. most of the stuff do not work you might try to mount it though
<LeeJunFan> Xamlit: the install is text based, but pretty straightforward, do manual partitioning and you can resize your windows partitions from there, defrag first.
<Xamlit> Its a freshly formatted 120G
<Xamlit> Only Windows installed
<Xamlit> no other apps.
<LeeJunFan> Xamlit: is windows partitioned to use the whole 120?
<LeeJunFan> Xamlit: if so you need to shrink the fat or NTFS down so linux can make some linux filesystems on the drive.
<Xamlit> Yeah it is.
<Xamlit> can I do that from the Install?
<LeeJunFan> Xamlit: so when you get to partitioning just choose the partition you want to resize and enter a new size, it will be resized to make unpartitioned space.
<Xamlit> Without data loss?
<LeeJunFan> Then the linux partitions can be created in the unpartitioned space.
<LeeJunFan> Xamlit: I've never lost data with it, but if it's important data you should back it up first.
<Xamlit> Okay then..
<Xamlit> I shoudl be back in about an hour then
<Xamlit> Thanks all for the help.
<sas171> hi, i want to strip a long mp3 file in small parts, what software can i use?
<Set> winrar
<brexel> or rar ^^
<farous_away> 1de
<Set> brexel, winrar just slipped out from me
<sas171> he, and than listen to it on my mp3 player
<brexel> kwave?
<brexel> and then reencode?
<LeeJunFan> sas171: you want to split it into 3 smaller mp3's you mean?
<sas171> LeeJunFan: yes
<sas171> sry for my bad english
<LeeJunFan> sas171: there are a lot of apps that can probably do that if you search for sound edit with adept or something, I haven't done much audio editing and I forget what program I used when I did. But there are plenty.
<sas171> ok, ill do that
<LeeJunFan> kwave is likely able to do that.
<sas171> thanks
<sas171> but encoding takes to long, i have 3hours mp3
<LeeJunFan> sas171: ouch, that is a bit much. Especially when you consider the space it takes as wave format to convert, edit, convert back.
<sas171> thats what im talking about
#kubuntu 2006-02-14
<MNO> wow that system updater is taking hunderd of MB's of space, and its only halfway thru :0
* brexel is away: stuff
<sas171> ok, mp3splt rules :D
<Mitja> How do I generate or obtain xml2-config?
<_maverick> how do i programme a logfile to log a request for my server using c++
<bimberi> Mitja: libxml2-dev (tip: package contents search on http://packages.ubuntu.com )
<Mitja> bimberi: thank you
<bimberi> Mitja: yw :)
<_chris_> hey there, anyone of you guys ever installed eclipse and got it to run anywhere else but the home directory?
<benkong2> could someone tell me how to prevent kmix from starting each time I log into Kubuntu?
<hollywoodb> benkong2: iirc you just right-click it -> quit ... kde should save your session w/o kmix running
<benkong2> hollywoodb: tried that but it still reopens. I also checked the rc.d scripts not there either.
<_root_> hi!
<edward0> hi
<edward0> hi
<_tiberius> howdy
<mallah> hallo zusammen
<slow-motion> n8
<_tiberius> could anyone tell me where to find System Tools > Configuration Editor in KDE?
<edward0> heh
<edward0> what is configuration editor?
<prefers> just checking out the Kubuntu livecd, seems kind of sparse in comparison to knoppix
<edward0> _tiberius: where did you get that from?
<bimberi> prefers: 'less busy' you mean :)
<_tiberius> edward: tryin to add some binds, its in the forums
<edward0> oh
<prefers> can the kubuntu livecd be used to install to harddrive?
<edward0> _tiberius: kcontrol / Regional & Accessibility / Keyboard Shortcuts?
<_tiberius> not the Live CD
<bimberi> prefers: no
<prefers> just curious, co-worker gave me the livecd after it did not run on his system
<hatake_kakashi> is there an actual sub section for multiverse? I tried enabling it but I only get error after sudo apt-get update
<bimberi> prefers: ah k,  There's a separate install CD
<hatake_kakashi> you should never surf the web as root..
<bimberi> hatake_kakashi: put the error and your sources.list on the pastebin - http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<prefers> ok, just checking, thought while I had it up might throw it on the spare hard drive, but not today, will have to switch to kubuntu if ubuntu/gnome ever makes mono a mandatory packagee
<hatake_kakashi> bimberi: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/545864
<hatake_kakashi> maybe I should start commenting out the dupes bimberi, that may solve it
<hatake_kakashi> bimberi: nm, I think I got it :) I uncommented the line above to the one where I inserted the universe one
<bimberi> hatake_kakashi: yes, lines 28 and 29 duplicate other lines (except for multiverse) - suggest removing them and adding ' multiverse' to the two lines above
<hatake_kakashi> :)
<hatake_kakashi> bimberi: thanks
<bimberi> hatake_kakashi: np :)
<edward0> how do you remove that google search bar on konqueror?
<edward0> ah I see nm
<edward0> have to remove it from configure toolbar dialog/search toolbar since it's not under Settings/Toolbars :\
<hatake_kakashi> bimberi: btw, do you happen to have a clue on how to fix up the failsafe on the X for breezy? I did an apt-get dist-upgrade from hoary to breezy, now I lost that failsafe access
<bimberi> hatake_kakashi: sorry i don't know - hopefully others might
<hatake_kakashi> bimberi: bah oh well :) worth the try to ask
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<deacon> Where is the config file for CUPS?  I hosed my config via the worthless GUI manager and need to fix it.
<jpowers> deacon: probably /etc/cups/, but I'm not sure which conf file you need.
<hatake_kakashi> anyone on an intel CPU used the icc yet?
<farous> icc?
<farous> !info icc
<jpowers> icc is the intel c compiler
<jpowers> I've used it for hello world stuff
<farous> thanx jpowers
<jpowers> but I haven't tried making it my main compiler.
<jpowers> has it gotten more gcc compliant since v7?
<jpowers> I think the gentoo forums have a lot of stuff about icc
<hatake_kakashi> jpowers: ahh ok, not sure about it, just wanting to ask
<Reborn> hello
<Reborn> i have what i hope is an easy question
<hatake_kakashi> don't ask to ask
<hatake_kakashi> :)
<jpowers> hatake_kakashi: you could try over there, but I doubt that it's a drop-in replacement for gcc
<vini12341234> hi, my kubuntu will not show any windows computers in the network because "i do not have the proper permissions", and i NEED a file off my xp server downstairs
<Reborn> is there a program bundled with kubuntu or what program do i need to acquire to view my current wlan stats? ie log into another access point or recconect to my current one
<hatake_kakashi> jpowers: heh, oh well, I might give it a try for certain pars to make it optimised (hopefully what they say about icc is right)
<Reborn> vini12341234 smb://username:password@localip?
<hatake_kakashi> vini12341234: smbtree
<vini12341234> its asking for a username, password, and domain
<vini12341234> but i dont use domain, its only my house
<jpowers> Reborn: do you need a gui?
<vini12341234> and i tried every name i could think of
<Reborn> i guess i don't need a gui... but one would be nice
<hatake_kakashi> vini12341234: you need to edit your settings somewhere
<jpowers> Reborn: you could just try sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning
<jpowers> heh, you could _JUST_ try that :s
<vini12341234> where? thats why im here, i dont know what to do
<hatake_kakashi> vini12341234: ok, first of all share it on xp so that its under the same workgroup as your linux box
<Reborn> i'm used to suse... it had a program that was in kde bar that i could monitor the connection with
<farous_away> reborrn i think you are talking about kwifi
<Reborn> ah
<hatake_kakashi> Reborn: there is gkrellm which is kind of an alternative
<jpowers> Reborn: you can monitor the connection using knemo
<Mitja> Why krita won't save any files?
<jpowers> Reborn: if you want to monitor your wireless settings specifically, you can use the KWireLess applet, I think.
<Reborn> and will those allow me to see available open networks and allow me to connect with them? ie if i go to a place that offers free wifi
<jpowers> Reborn: no.
<Reborn> what do i need for that?
<jpowers> kwifi might, I never tried that one.
<Reborn> the way it is set up right now is it automatically logs in at startup
<jpowers> what automatically logs in at startup?
<farous_away> Reborn: best bet is use adept and search for wifi managers
<farous_away> !wifi
<ubotu> wifi is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<farous_away> ^  ^
<Reborn> okperhaps not logs in... it establishes a connection?
<NRG88> where can i manage my startup items?
<farous_away> network manager does what you want on gnome. do not know if it will work with kde
<jpowers> oooh
<jpowers> wifi radar looks promising
<Reborn> yeah
<Reborn> i'm installing that now
<Reborn> was just going to say the same thing
<jpowers> Reborn: please let me know how seems to work for you
<farous_away> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<jpowers> Reborn: I've been using CLI tools to make the search and switch
<Reborn> well
<Reborn> it refuses to launch
<Reborn> but other then that it works great
<jpowers> heh
<Reborn> the icon does a half a bounce and dissapears
<jpowers> hrm
<jpowers> have you tried launching it from a terminal?
<jpowers> oh
<jpowers> it needs root privs
<jpowers> so you need to change the icon to kdesu it
<Reborn> however if i sudo wifi-radar it works
<Reborn> it is setup now to sudo -S wifi-radar
<jpowers> or install gksudo, I think
<jpowers> yeah, editing the icon and changing gksudo -S wifi-radar to kdesu wifi-radar seems to work perfectly.
<Reborn> trying..
<Reborn> nice
<Reborn> works like a champ
<Reborn> i was thinking if would be a more commonly needed tool
<Reborn> oh well
<Reborn> it works
<Reborn> and that is good
<jpowers> <Reborn> thanks jpowers, and everybody
<jpowers> that's what I want to see ;)
<nat> hi, are they a way to open a ssh tunnel on the boot ?
<nat> hi, are they a way to open a port forwarding on boot ?
<JGoblin> you could write a startup script
<JGoblin> there is a way, i forgot how to do that
<Mitja> Does anyone use krita?
<fatejudger> the sound on my audigy 2 nx doesn't seem to be working in Dapper ever since a few days ago
<fatejudger> is there some known bug right now?
<_user> hello
<farous_away> !opera
<ubotu> somebody said opera was not in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<farous_away> ok anyone if i can set personal folder in opera like in firefox
<_slash> hi guys
<_slash> anyone awake?
<farous_away> hi _slash
<farous_away> !breeze
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, farous_away
<farous_away> !breezee
<ubotu> farous_away: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_slash> hi farous_away
<_slash> I have a question
<_slash> I can't make my tftp server work
<_slash> it always timeout when put or get file
<farous_away> i have not used ftp in a long while so can not help sorry
<_slash> ah, thanks, np
<farous_away> slah try asking the question here or ubuntu channel if someone can help they will
<_slash> k
<farous_away> !tftp
<ubotu> farous_away: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<farous_away> !info tftp
<ubotu> tftp: (Trivial file transfer protocol client), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.17-12 (breezy), Packaged size: 14 kB, Installed size: 80 kB
<farous_away> _slash: have you tried the forums
<fatejudger> does anyone know how to tell ALSA which sound card to use as the default?
<NRG88> help, i removed adept..
<fatejudger> NRG88: lol
<_slash> which forums?
<_slash> farous_away: which forums?
<NRG88> by removing some packages
<NRG88> what sould i do?
<NRG88> no adept
<NRG88> :(
<fatejudger> NRG88: sudo apt-get install adep
<fatejudger> *adept
<NRG88> no terminal
<NRG88> no apt-get
<NRG88> i canceled the removal
<NRG88> but i was to late
<JGoblin> is it a good idead to remove apt-get ?
<fatejudger> JGoblin: wtf?
<NRG88> i removed some packages
<fatejudger> NRG88: yes, I got that
<fatejudger> NRG88: and I just told you which command to use to get Adept back
<fatejudger> NRG88: now get to typing
<NRG88> but where? i don't have konsole
<fatejudger> NRG88: what do you mean you don't have konsole?
<rj_> yeah
<rj_> how can you NOT have console?
* rj_ likes irssi
<NRG88> KDEInit could not launch 'konsole'.:
<NRG88> Could not find 'konsole' executable.
<fatejudger> I'm wondering if he removed Konsole
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> NRG88: ok, you're going to need to manually get to the terminal
<JGoblin> press ctrl+alt+f1, remember to press ctrl+alt+f7 to get back
<NRG88> ok
<fatejudger> NRG88: wait!
<fatejudger> NRG88: that's isn't right at all
<NRG88> i think it removed some pieces of KDE to
<JGoblin> there should be a shell - why he can install it from there
<fatejudger> NRG88: ctrl+alt+(enter a terminal number)
<fatejudger> NRG88: you're currently at terminal 1
<fatejudger> NRG88: so go to terminal 2 or something
<fatejudger> NRG88: then do the same thing to get back to terminal 1
<JGoblin> is he? i am at 7
<NRG88> ok
<fatejudger> JGoblin: well why are you at terminal 7?
<rj_> by default teh GUI is at 7
<fatejudger> really?
<JGoblin> jop
<rj_> yeah
<fatejudger> hmm
<JGoblin> phew i thought i told him crap :)
<fatejudger> JGoblin: why in the hell do you want to remove apt-get?
<rj_> what?
<rj_> remove apt-get?
<JGoblin> no - i thought NRG88 did hehe
<fatejudger> I don't understand what is up with everyone asking whether they can remove shit
<fatejudger> JGoblin: oh, I see
<rj_> what, is it causing dependency problems?
<JGoblin> i don't want to remove anything
<rj_> im kidding, apt cant cause dependency problems
<rj_> well
<rj_> it can
<fatejudger> I've heard some pretty stupid questions asked in here, so I tend to take most seriously
<rj_> but thats like saying computers cause viruses
<rj_> fatejudger: yeah, tell me about it
<JGoblin> NRG88: 88 the number - or 88 the "meaning"?
<rj_> but if ya treat everyone like a n00b, it offends some people
<JGoblin> it educates people to refine their questions
<NRG88> hey guys
<NRG88> i'm back :(
<NRG88> only not in kubuntu
<NRG88> apt-get: no command
<NRG88> it doesn't recognize apt-get at all
<NRG88> and i wasn't able to return
<NRG88> so reboot
<NRG88> and no KDE
<NRG88> and no x server...
<NRG88> and now? can i install apt somehow?
<NRG88> or x server?
<NRG88> anyone here?
<JGoblin> hmn
<bimberi> NRG88: does dpkg work? - just type 'dpkg' in a terminal
<NRG88> haven't tried, if it works, what should i do?
<NRG88> i have the cd
<bimberi> NRG88: it can be used to install packages
<NRG88> from the cd?
<bimberi> NRG88: you want to get apt-get back, then you can fully restore
<NRG88> cool
<NRG88> how? :D
<bimberi> NRG88: yes, or if the internet connection works from the net
<bimberi> NRG88: have you updated since installing from cd?
<NRG88> yes
<bimberi> NRG88: ok anyway we can try the cd - insert it and 'cd /media/cdrom'
<NRG88> then install packeges, with dpkg -i package.name.deb?
<hayden> how can i set a keyboard shortcut to show the desktop?
<bimberi> heh, bumping that button wasn't too good :P
<NRG88> bimberi is it ok, to install apt? then i can use sudo apt-get, right?
<bimberi> NRG88: yes, that's right
<bimberi> NRG88: find the package on the cd and install it
<NRG88> ok, tomorrow, it's almost 5 am :D
<bimberi> NRG88: pool/mail/a/apt/ is the directory
<NRG88> first i just wanted to install a vmware wokrstation :(
<NRG88> thanks :)
<NRG88> it said, that there were no kernel modules for it
<bimberi> NRG88: it might ask for dependencies, so you'll have to navigate around the CD to find them
<NRG88> ok
<NRG88> hm
<jpowers> NRG88: you should read the vmware kubuntu faq
<NRG88> there is one?
<NRG88> where?
<jpowers> !vmware
<NRG88> hm
<bimberi> !+vmware
<ubotu> somebody said vmware was for 2.6 kernels, download the patches from ftp://platan.vc.cvut.cz/pub/vmware  read the README, or #vmware, or vmware 5.0 supports 2.6 kernels happily, or offtopic for #debian, being as it is proprietary. You paid for it; get support from the vendor. You DID pay for it, right?
<NRG88> hm, i used vmware 5.5
<R3D_|-|3RR1|\|G> when is kernel 2.8 coming out?
<NRG88> was that the problem?
<jpowers> you may have just needed linux-headers installed
<NRG88> damn
<NRG88> ok, thanks for the help
<jpowers> I'm looking for the url
<NRG88> the vmware kubuntu faq?
<jpowers> yep
<NRG88> http://www.stoltenow.com/archives/2005/11/getting_vmware.html
<NRG88> is this the one?
<NRG88> jpowers?
<jpowers> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare?highlight=%28vmware%29
<jpowers> I think that's the one I remember using
<NRG88> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<NRG88> i write it like this?
<NRG88> uname-r?
<NRG88> uname -r?
<jpowers> yeah
<jpowers> uname -r
<jpowers> in backticks
<NRG88> thanks
<NRG88> by, goonnight
<jpowers> night
<Reborn> hey i have my laptop with kubuntu installed on it networked to my xp machine and want to view some videos that are on the network without having to copy the files over to the laptop first... is this possible?
<hatake_kakashi> Reborn: not with konqueror afaik
<Reborn> i've tried mplayer and vlc
<hayden> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<jpowers> reborn should try mount
<matvei> plop
<R3D_|-|3RR1|\|G> wow, not much movement here
<R3D_|-|3RR1|\|G> ECHO
<R3D_|-|3RR1|\|G> echo
<R3D_|-|3RR1|\|G> echo
<R3D_|-|3RR1|\|G> echo
<matvei> I don't try to find jde package ... Is There in kubuntu ?
<R3D_|-|3RR1|\|G> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<R3D_|-|3RR1|\|G> or
<R3D_|-|3RR1|\|G> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<bimberi> red_herring: a simple !pindrop would suffice :)
<matvei> non free deb sources don't exist in kubuntu ?
<bimberi> matvei: they do, but aren't enabled by default
<bimberi> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<bimberi> oops, universe is free, multiverse is nonfree
<bimberi> matvei: and i was wrong anyway, the 'restricted' repo is enabled by default but is nonfree
<bimberi> not much in it though
<bimberi> !components
<ubotu> The rationale behind the different components of the ubuntu repositories (main, restricted, universe, multiverse) is described at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components
<jarr3d> hey, whats the command again for root?
<bimberi> sudo
<bimberi> jarr3d: kdesu if you're running a gui app
<jarr3d> thanks
<bimberi> !kdesu
<ubotu> [kdesu]  :Use kdesu to run applications with root priveleges, when you  have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.   If it is not working, you may need to run "sudo adept-updater "
<bimberi> jarr3d: np :)
<jarr3d> another question... is there something like notepad in kubuntu
<jpowers> lots of things
<jpowers> try kedit
<jpowers> it's pretty light, IIRC
<jarr3d> cool
<jarr3d> how do i start apache?
<bimberi> jarr3d: 'sudo invoke-rc.d apache start' - although the installer should start it and make it so that it will start on boot
<jarr3d> apache2ctl start does same thing?
<bimberi> jarr3d: yep (btw that would be 'apache2' start above in that case)
<bimberi> er, 'apache2 start'
<jpowers> is invoke-rc.d special?
<jpowers> I always just did 'sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start'
<jpowers> is it basically the same?
<bimberi> jpowers: it is, but invoke-rc.d is (as i understand it) the debian way
<jpowers> ah
<hatake_kakashi> is there anyway to make kubuntu use utf8 as default charset, rather than all these other iso ones?
<jarr3d> how do i startb kedit?
<R3D_|-|3RR1|\|G> kedit
<jarr3d> ?
<R3D_|-|3RR1|\|G> to start apache, type in "apache"
<R3D_|-|3RR1|\|G> to start kedit, type in "kedit"
<R3D_|-|3RR1|\|G> :-)
<jarr3d> sudo: kedit: command not found
<R3D_|-|3RR1|\|G> then ya gotta install it
<bimberi> jarr3d: try 'kate' instead
<R3D_|-|3RR1|\|G> isnt it kwrite?
<R3D_|-|3RR1|\|G> or kate
<jarr3d> ah kate, can i save as .html with it?
<R3D_|-|3RR1|\|G> sure
* R3D_|-|3RR1|\|G <3 vim
<jarr3d> ok 1 more... how do i save it to my root folder hen its access denied
<Kezzerxir> Hello
<R3D_|-|3RR1|\|G> jarr3d: you have to be root
<bimberi> jarr3d: 'kdesu kate'
<R3D_|-|3RR1|\|G> sudo
<R3D_|-|3RR1|\|G> sure, whatever
<R3D_|-|3RR1|\|G> kdesu works fine
<bimberi> no, not sudo
* R3D_|-|3RR1|\|G uses sudo
<bimberi> !kdesu
<R3D_|-|3RR1|\|G> why not sudo?
<ubotu> somebody said kdesu was :Use kdesu to run applications with root priveleges, when you  have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.   If it is not working, you may need to run "sudo adept-updater "
<kosh> hmm I need a built in number speak translator ;)
<R3D_|-|3RR1|\|G> ok
<R3D_|-|3RR1|\|G> you win
<R3D_|-|3RR1|\|G> happy?
<jarr3d> Access denied.
<jarr3d> Could not write to /etc/apache2/index.html.pa
<R3D_|-|3RR1|\|G> kdesu kate /etc/apache2/index.html.pa
<R3D_|-|3RR1|\|G> that will let you do it
<kosh> sudo does not work for gui apps because gui apps require permissions to the x server and sudo will not do that credential stuff automatically
<kosh> kdesu will
<Kezzerxir> Hello
<kosh> ssh will also
<jarr3d> hmm? i cant even save the file in the first place
<R3D_|-|3RR1|\|G> kosh: ssh will?
<R3D_|-|3RR1|\|G> ssh has nothing to do with it
<jarr3d> ic
<jarr3d> what does the .part mean at the end?
<R3D_|-|3RR1|\|G> its only part of the file
<jarr3d> where's the other part? lol
<jarr3d> how do i save it as just .html then?
<R3D_|-|3RR1|\|G> just file --> save as
<R3D_|-|3RR1|\|G> and just save with .html at the end
<jarr3d> ok
<hatake_kakashi> !iTunes
<ubotu> itunes is, like, a Mac OS/Windows app, but you can use SharpMusique in Linux instead (sudo apt-get install sharpmusique), and it works for all of the same things with the iTunes music store, libraries, etc.
<jarr3d> ok, now i made an index.html as a test and put it in my root and i go Http:
<jarr3d> 127.0.0.1/index.html
<jarr3d> but i dont see it
<jarr3d> it still goes to default
<jarr3d> is something set up wrong?
<bimberi> jarr3d: did you put it in /var/www ?
<jarr3d> no... where do i put thar
<bimberi> jarr3d: put your index.html file, that is the default document root for apache2
<bimberi> *file there
<kosh> R3D_|-|3RR1|\|G: ssh -X someuser@someserver will forward x connections and you can use it to do local connections for instance ssh -X root@localhost
<jarr3d> Oh ok
<jarr3d> whats paste command?
<bimberi> paste command? ctrl-V ?
<jarr3d> in terminal
<bimberi> paste command? shift-ctrl-V ?
<bimberi> shift-ctrl-V
<jarr3d> ok
<R3D_|-|3RR1|\|G> or shift-ins
<jarr3d> i put it there but i still dont see it
<GullyFoyle> in X cut and paste is right click highlight to cut, middle  click to paste
<GullyFoyle> i mean left-click-middle click
<GullyFoyle> sry
<kosh> actually that would be copy paste not cut and paste
<GullyFoyle> right
<jarr3d> why when i put index.html in /var/www/ it doesn't show up at http://127.0.01/index.html
<kosh> sorry that is something I can't help with I don't use apache that way
<jarr3d> ok, do you know how i go on my existing webpage www.ackcomputers.com and copy everything to this computer?
<kosh> go to wherever the source code for that site is and copy all of that but wha tyou do depends on who hosts it
<kosh> I only use apache as a security seperator for our zope apps and zope is entirely different then building tiny static sites
<dcwckd> anyone around?
<kosh> nope
<dcwckd> sucks
<kosh> I sold all of their souls for more power
<dcwckd> kosh, can I ask ya a question?
<kosh> sure
<dcwckd> just installed kubuntu today
<dcwckd> SuSE user for a loooong time
<dcwckd> anyway
<dcwckd> when I goto "media:/"
<dcwckd> Only my floppy and USB key show up, no physical drives
<dcwckd> not even my root filesystem
<dcwckd> is my fstab fucked?
<kosh> on mine my physical drives don't show up under media either but cdroms do when they are inserted
<kosh> I don't think hard drives are supposed to show up
<dcwckd> how so I see drives then?
<jarr3d> i'm trying to rip a site with "wget -r --tries=10 http://fly.srk.fer.hr/ " how do i direct it to save where i want it
<kosh> see your hard drives? shouldn't they just be mounted at bootup?
<dcwckd> right
<dcwckd> are they listed anywhere?
<dcwckd> to view?
<dcwckd> I want to access one of my NTFS partitions
<dcwckd> ?
<kosh> that I don't know, I know how to do that stuff manually
<kosh> NTFS read only should work but you can't really write to it
<dcwckd> I jsut want to know
<dcwckd> whats mounted
<kosh> in a console window type df
<kosh> and hit enter
<kosh> that will show everything that is mounted
<dcwckd> ok cool
<dcwckd> now two of my partitions are locked to root
<kosh> huh?
<dcwckd> they arent accesible from a non-superuser
<dcwckd> i have to change the FSTAB mounting right?
<kosh> that would do it
<fatejudger> why isn't CUPS working in Dapper?
<dcwckd> can you help me edit fstab
<kosh> however I don't remember what it should be for a windows partition I have not mounted them in a long time
<dcwckd> its not a windows partition
<kosh> ntfs is not like a normal unix filesystem
<dcwckd> its an old NTFS partition I had , from a long time ago, that has 90 gbs of live music on it
<dcwckd> I just havent touched it
<kosh> you have to set a umask for it so it ti will be readable by a non root user but I don't remember what that setting should be
<dcwckd> umask or unmask
<dcwckd> ill google t
<kosh> umask
<kosh> look for umask mount
<evilh> how do i register a nick for this channel?
<dcwckd> thanks kosh
<dcwckd> gotta reboot for these changes to take effect
<dcwckd> seems winblows-ish
<fatejudger> does anyone know how to get some sort of printing working in Dapper?
<fatejudger> because right now CUPS is completely unusable for some reason
<jarr3d> can some one dns me
<jarr3d> how do i find my ip in terminal?
<hatake_kakashi> anyone got ipod and got amarok to transfer music to it?
<kosh> fatejudger: sorry I don't know, I have not used printers in years
<kosh> jarr3d: run ifconfig
<jarr3d> for my external?
<jarr3d> how do i open port 80?
<hatake_kakashi> what do you mean external? through router?
<jarr3d> my ip that others can connect to me through over the ineternet
<hatake_kakashi> jarr3d: and you have your computer connected through the modem/router or what?
<jarr3d> router
<hatake_kakashi> jarr3d: check your router configs/manuals, look for a way to port forward it, etc
<jarr3d> do i forward tcp and udf?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> guys
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a way in a bash script
<Tallia1Kubuntu> to extract all the command arguments?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> as far as i remeber it waas $0
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but it's not working :(
<Tallia1Kubuntu> furthermore where i can find the mplayer options?
<buser> Taillia1Kubuntu: it's $1, $2, $3 etc
<ubijtsa> $@ contains all args
<buser> ohh, all of them together
<Tallia1Kubuntu> on linux they told me $*
<ubijtsa> that works as well
<Tallia1Kubuntu> #linux :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok
<Tallia1Kubuntu> tnx
<jarr3d> can someone please tell me the command i use with this "get -r --tries=10 http://fly.srk.fer.hr/ -o log" to direct it to a folder
<ubijtsa> $@ quotes each arg individually, $* quotes them all as one string iirc
<dcwckd> kosh? still there?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i see
<dcwckd> hey, anyone have alot of experience with amarok?
<dcwckd> no one can help me with an amarok problem?
<ubijtsa> buser: worth remembering is that once you get up to the tenth arg, you have to do ${10} to get it :)
<buser> ubijitsa yes you are right
<hayden> i downloaded a kde 3.2+ window decorator from kde-look.org, did ./configure then make, but waht do i do with it after that?
<ubijtsa> usually one would switch to using getopt long before then
<hatake_kakashi> hayden: probably make install
<jarr3d> grrr 1 more quick question... how to i go into /var/www with kedesu?
<jarr3d> kdesu
<hatake_kakashi> anyone knows of a way to rip RAM video streams to a file?
<vijay> hi, can anyone help me, how to burn downloaded packages to cd???
<ubijtsa> vijay: use k3b ?
<hatake_kakashi> ubijtsa: do you happen to know how?
<vijay> ubijitsa:ok but later, will adept recognise it??
<ubijtsa> hatake_kakashi: no, sorry.. video and audio are things I have little experience of..
<hatake_kakashi> ubijtsa: bah, oh well thanks anyway
<robotgeek> jarr3d: you can launch a kdesu konqueror
<vijay> hatake_kakashi:use stream tuner
<ubijtsa> vijay: what are you trying to do?
<jarr3d> thjanks that was what i was looking for
<hatake_kakashi> vijay: hmm, thanks for the heads up, going to look in to it now
<vijay> ubijitsa:iam searching in google now, but not getting, if it fails anyway iam going to burn it using k3b
<ubijtsa> if all you want to do is save some .debs, then you can write them to CD with k3b and install them later with dpkg or browsing to then with konqueror
<ubijtsa> if you want to be able to insert the CD and have the packages install automatically, then you have a *lot* more to do :)
<jarr3d> anyone recomend a place to register my domain?
<fatejudger> godaddy.com ?
<jarr3d> cool
<vijay> ubijitsa:yes, but i want exactly is adept should recognise my cd, how to do it?
<ubijtsa> you'd need to look at the structure of a ubuntu ISO, the layout of it, and mimick it with your packages. you'd have to generate the Release and Packages files etc. you'd also have to update your apt sources.list to contain a cdrom pointer.
<vijay> ubijitsa:ok i'll try
<ubijtsa> vijay: I still don't quite know what you are trying to achieve..
<Red_Herring> i want rjmarsan.com
<Red_Herring> but i dont want to pay 30 bucks a year
<Red_Herring> godaddy.com?
<ubijtsa> easyspace.com ?
<Red_Herring> easyspace?
<Red_Herring> never heard of it
<vijay> ubijitsa:i have a limited internet connection, and i downloaded needed packages to my system and want to use them in another ubuntu system
<Red_Herring> is it good?
<ubijtsa> yeh, I use 'em
<robotgeek> ubijtsa: also try yahoo small business, 2.99 a year
<ubijtsa> vijay: I think I understand what you are trying to do now..
<fatejudger> robotgeek: that's a limited time offer
<fatejudger> robotgeek: they jack up the price after that
<robotgeek> fatejudger: i bought mine for 5 years :)
<fatejudger> lol
* robotgeek is far from a small business, lol
<ubijtsa> vijay: I don't have any instructions for how to do that of the top of my head. I'd be tempted to write a howto though :)
<robotgeek> ubijtsa: if you wikify it, i can script it :)
<ubijtsa> robotgeek: *lol*
<ubijtsa> if I get time, I may just wikify it
<robotgeek> is this going to use apt-move stuff?
<vijay> ubijitsa:ok, i will try in google
<ubijtsa> my guess is, there is already several howto's, just not easy to find
<hatake_kakashi> vijay: fyi streamripper does not support rtsp, looks like I may have to do things the hard way
<hatake_kakashi> bloody propriatory crap
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a reference program in linux for video editing/mixing/encoding
<Red_Herring> sure, kino
<Red_Herring> !kino
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Red_Herring
<jarr3d> ok, i registered a domain, how do i set it up with my server now?
<Red_Herring> well
<Red_Herring> did they give you a server?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !kino
<ubotu> Tallia1Kubuntu: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Red_Herring> or do you have your own
<jarr3d> i have my own
<Red_Herring> router?
<jarr3d> yes
<Red_Herring> port forewarded?
<jarr3d> yes
<jarr3d> 80-
<Red_Herring> then it should magically work
<Red_Herring> jk
<Red_Herring> but it shoudl work
<ubijtsa> jarr3d: does the domain/hostname point at your box? :)
<Red_Herring> assuming apache is set up
<vijay> ubijitsa:http://64.233.179.104/search?q=cache:iW_nNyBPFK8J:ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-7455.html+downloaded+packages+and+want+to+use+them+in+another+ubuntu+system&hl=en&gl=in&ct=clnk&cd=1&client=firefox-a
<jarr3d> i just registered www.jarr3d.com, how do i direct that to my ip?
<Red_Herring> ubijtsa: it really shouldnt need to
<Red_Herring> jarr3d: what service?
<honkzilla>  Is there a kind soul with experience getting an SMC2632W (not V2 or 3) wireless card working?
<Red_Herring> godaddy?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Red_Herring: is it good?
<jarr3d> yes
<Red_Herring> Tallia1Kubuntu: i want ta use it
<Red_Herring> havent yet
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ooo
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i see
<Red_Herring> sorry, dont they ask you what your ip is?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i am installing now
<jarr3d> no they didn't =/
<Red_Herring> wow
<Red_Herring> so nice of them
<Red_Herring> how much was it?
<jarr3d> maybe if i look around through my accoun t it will ask?
<Red_Herring> i would imagine so
<Red_Herring> jarr3d: how much do they cost
<ubijtsa> Red_Herring: you can't just buy a domain and think it'll just work :-)
<Red_Herring> it did for rj.selfip.com
<Red_Herring> and that was FREE
<ubijtsa> Red_Herring: DNS has to point a hostname at your IP before packets know how to get there :)
<Red_Herring> i know
<jarr3d> so what do i do from this point then?
<Red_Herring> and all godaddy or whatever needs to know is what IP the web browser you are using is from
<jarr3d> how do i let them know :)
<Red_Herring> seriously, i would imagine 95% of the time the IP address of the person buying it an the server iteself are the same
<jarr3d> probley
<jarr3d> it should ask u
<Red_Herring> ya
<jarr3d> how do i give them my ip then?
<Red_Herring> well, i never used godaddy
<Jai> hey i need some help with kubuntu, where do get it?
<Red_Herring> where?
<Red_Herring> !kubuntu
<ubotu> well, kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, (not a fork) ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<Red_Herring> !iso
<ubotu> well, iso is download Ubuntu at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ and for help burning the CD, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<Red_Herring> !gnu
<ubotu> from memory, gnu is gnu's not unix, see http://www.gnu.org
<jarr3d> Red_Herring?
<Red_Herring> sorry, had to do that last one
<jarr3d> thats ok
<Red_Herring> jarr3d: i never used godaddy, but i would honestly imagine it would be very clear where it is
<jarr3d> what would i be looking for?
<Red_Herring> a place to enter an IP address
<Red_Herring> xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<Red_Herring> i tried to find out your ip
<Red_Herring> this is what i got
<Red_Herring> :
<vijay> ubijitsa:i found a solution, first we have to burn them to a cd, then insert the cd in another system, run adept, and add the folder to repo's list
<Red_Herring> n=jarr3d@CPE0012171400a9-CM000f9f783fa0.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com] 
<Red_Herring> tell me where the IP is in there!
<jarr3d>  Dedicated/Virtual Dedicated Servers? mean anything
<ubijtsa> vijay: sounds good :)
<Red_Herring> you want a dediacted server
<Kezzerxir> Hello
<jarr3d> yes
<Red_Herring> isnt a virtual one where they host it for you?
<jarr3d> i dunno
<Red_Herring> i think ya want a dediacted one
<Red_Herring> it sounds better
<Red_Herring> :-)
<Kezzerxir> can any one hear me?
<Red_Herring> Kezzerxir: loud and clear
<Kezzerxir> k
<Red_Herring> or as loud as someone can get over irc
<Kezzerxir> Any one know where i can find the linux kernal source for kubuntu?
<Red_Herring> any java programmers in here who want to look over a 300 line, uncommented java program of mine?
<Red_Herring> Kezzerxir: use the kernel headers
<Kezzerxir> Well im tring to install my networks drivers and they are asking for the linux kernal source\
<Red_Herring> the kernel headers work of ya wanna compile stuff like that
<Kezzerxir> so how do i use the headers/\
<Red_Herring> !linux-headers
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Red_Herring
<Red_Herring> !linuxheaders
<robotgeek> Kezzerxir, sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Red_Herring
<Red_Herring> just apt-get install linux<whatever version> headers
<Red_Herring> use synaptic
<Red_Herring> adept
<Red_Herring> your favorite
<Kezzerxir> will that pout the file si need into /usr/src/linux?
<Red_Herring> well
<Red_Herring> when i did it i could compile my drivers
<robotgeek> Kezzerxir: somewhere in there
<Kezzerxir> cause thats where the drivers are looking for them at
<Red_Herring> they worked like crap
<Red_Herring> but that was the driver's fault
<Tallia1Kubuntu> did anyone ever use kino?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i can't import any video file :(
<jmarrero> :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what does it changes if i "configure --prefix......kde" or not?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i can't really understand why everybody suggest to specify the prefix
<Tm_T> Tallia1Kubuntu: with prefix you tell where to install
<Tm_T> otherwise it goes with default, normally /usr/local
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes but kde programs needs kde anyway.....
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ooooooo
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i see
<Tallia1Kubuntu> while my prefix is /usr
<jarr3d> can someone help me with godiddy?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> don't know what is that
<djzn> is kdelibs 4 buildable?
<Tm_T> Tallia1Kubuntu: as long as prefix dir is in $PATH there's not much care where you install, though if you install where your kde is then you might overwrite files from package, some people find this "messing their package system"
<Tm_T> Tallia1Kubuntu: I don't care about that because I know what I've installed from package and what I compiled myself
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i see
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and where people use to store self compiled code?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> this makes no sense.. specifying the same prefix of kde i overwrite those files.. !!
<_djzn> is kdelibs 4 buildable?
<sambagirl> i am trying to telnet from 1 machine to my ubuntu computer i set the router up so port 23 is open for that virtual ip do i have to tell ubuntu something?
<sambagirl> i set port 23 upd and tcp (both)
<sambagirl> is that right?
<sambagirl> the reason i am asking in here is because it is a kubuntu computer.
<crypt> the place to check is the /etc/services file.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> this makes no sense.. specifying the same prefix of kde i overwrite those files.. !!
<Tm_T> Tallia1Kubuntu: no, listen
<crypt> for telnet though you should just need tcp
<Tm_T> Tallia1Kubuntu: if you have Kopete installed from package, and then install it from sources, then _ofcourse_ it overwrite if you install them to same place
<Tallia1Kubuntu> oo i see
<Tallia1Kubuntu> speaking about kopete
<Tallia1Kubuntu> my file transferring doesn't work at all......
<Tm_T> and, next time kopete have updated package, it gets overwrited _again_
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i can receive.... very slow, but the files are corrupted
<Tm_T> Tallia1Kubuntu: msn ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yy
<Tm_T> ok, and Kopete version?
<Kezzerxir> robotgeek
<crypt> if you are compiling from souce and don't want to have it overwrite and existing package you can use the --prefix when running configure.
<robotgeek> yes Kezzerxir
<Kezzerxir> im missing a script 'gcc' in the headers
<crypt> ie configure --prefix=/usr/local
<Tm_T> crypt: that's default ;)
<crypt> yeah I know.
<robotgeek> Kezzerxir: hmm, maybe you need to "sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4"
<Tm_T> but also, you can use prefix to install it to your homedir IF you don't have root access
<crypt> I used to use /usr/local/kde at one time.
<Kezzerxir> didn't work
<robotgeek> Kezzerxir: can you tell me the exact error? on pastebin
<Kezzerxir> its on another computer
<Kezzerxir> let me write it down
<crypt> what gcc packages do you have installed ?
<Kezzerxir> i just install the kubuntu distro
<crypt> try running dpkg -l | grep gcc
<Kezzerxir> its couln't find packagfe gcc-3.4
<Kezzerxir> for the erroe robo
<fatejudger> does anyone know how to get CUPS working in Dapper?
<robotgeek> Kezzerxir: "sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4" should fix it
<crypt> I just installed the packages and then used the web interface to set up the printer.
<angasule> hmm, in konqueror, I can't load profiles, only save them, the menu option for loading isn't anywhere I can see
<Kezzerxir> it says he cant find teh gcc-3.4 package when i do that
<Kezzerxir> it*
<robotgeek> Kezzerxir: you need a internet connection
<robotgeek> Tm_T: does it do webcams?
<robotgeek> oops, wrong channel
<sihen> Hello all
<crypt> hi
<angasule> hi sihen
<angasule> hola bushito
<bushito> how can i make my kubuntu play more than 1 sound at a time?? XD
<sihen> Was wondering if someone could help me, not sure how fstab differs on kubuntu but my mounting is not working - //192.168.1.1/public            /media/wdcrm/public smbfs auto,username=dylan,password=blah,uid=dylan 0 0
<bushito> angasule: (O_O) eeehhh!!
<bushito> angasule: no me asustes asi.... te conozco??
<angasule> bushito: "bushito" is obviously spanish, and you're .do :)
<crypt> bushito you need to set up a .asoundrc file.
<bushito> angasule: oh hehehe
<bushito> crypt: explain fuction please =O
<bushito> crypt: cause i dont know al distros that uses .deb sound is a little =P damage
<sihen> anyone?
<bushito> crypt: right now i am using mandriva and sounds seems to run ok
<crypt> the .asoundrc file handles software mixing for alsa when using a card that doesn't handle more than one channel in hardware.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Tm_T: Kopete 0.11
<crypt> they have a good overview of it at http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/asoundrc.php?module=Generic
<sihen> angasule : posible you could help me out here?
<angasule> uid should be a number, I think
<angasule> I'm very unsure, needless to say
<Kezzerxir> robo
<Kezzerxir> crypt
<sihen> thanks
<sihen> anyone else?
<crypt> Kezzerxir: yes
<angasule> sihen: have you used the samba utils in the settings menu?
<crypt> sihen: sorry I really haven't dealt with samba.
<sihen> angasule yip I have, works fine but I would much rather do a perm mount in fstab
<sihen> np crypt :)
<angasule> sihen: the option isn't there? I don't know, I got tired of winXP and SMB so I just installed an FTP server (fileZilla) on the winXP machine, makes no difference when using it, to me at least
<crypt> sihen: if it is anything like nfs then you define the source machine like machine_name:/mount_point
<jahon> hello all.  I'm on an older notebook with a good wifi in it.  it lacks the switch that most use to turn on there wifi.  pressing the button doesn't turn it on like it does in windows.  what am i missing here?
<crypt> ie epitaph:/home/crypt/music /home/crypt/music  nfs defaults,soft    0       0
<sihen> sweet i got it
<angasule> sihen: how was it, then?
<unix_infidel> hey guys i tried using xhost + [my host name]  to allow root to open X apps and that doesnt seem to be working.
<angasule> konqueror doesn't show 'load view profile' in the 'settings' menu, so I can only save view profiles, why would that be? I'm googling with no results
<crypt> angasule: I think that is something to do with the changes that kubuntu have made.
<sihen> angasule: create file /root/.smbcredentials , enter username=blah, passord=blah - Save. chmod 700 /root/.smbcredentials - add //192.168.0.1/linux        /media/sharename  smbfs   credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,dmask=777,fmask=777   0
<angasule> sihen: ah, simple :P
<angasule> crypt: so the only way to load a profile is by opening from the command line or a link?
<unix_infidel> anyone on the xhost question/
<angasule> I shouldn't have used such a long name for the profile, I guess :)
<crypt> angasule: I think it is something like that. If you do a search on something like kubuntu defaults there is a comment that I read in a blog.
<sihen> angasule yip, thanks to ubuntuguide.org
<sihen> lets hope its the same for kubuntu
<angasule> thanks, crypt, searching
<crypt> angasule: I miss not having the window menu as well.
<angasule> hmm, yeah, I don't see it, now that you mention it
<angasule> crypt: how can they be activated again?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Tm_T: Kopete 0.11
<crypt> angasule: not sure I uninstalled the kubuntu-default-settings package and still didn't get things back the way that they had been.
<Kezzerxir> crypt you there?
<angasule> this is the kind of thing I hate, I understand hiding dangerous/confusing things from newbies, but eliminating them? It feels like java
<crypt> Kezzerxir: yup.
<Kezzerxir> i got the erorr log can u look at it/
<Kezzerxir> ?
<crypt> no problems
<Kezzerxir> huh?
<angasule> oh, well, I'm off, have fun people :)
<crypt> Kezzerxir: that was a yes.
<crypt> bye angasule
<Kezzerxir> want me to email it or send it?
<unix_infidel> any reason why that could be happening.
<unix_infidel> quick question yo, xhost +[hostname]  wont allow root to start up X apps.
<Tm_T> Tallia1Kubuntu: my recommendation: use email or jabber
<crypt> thats odd it timed out.
<crypt> fire it to crypt@ihug.co.nz
<Tallia1Kubuntu> jabber?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Tm_T: what's that?
<Tm_T> Tallia1Kubuntu: protocol, damn good one
<Tallia1Kubuntu> why?
<Tm_T> Tallia1Kubuntu: free, open, doesn't rely on one companys servers (anyone can set one up) etc etc
<Tm_T> Tallia1Kubuntu: also, googletalk is just jabber server
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Tm_T: basically noone use it..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> all my friends use MSN
<Tm_T> Tallia1Kubuntu: basically more and more use it
<Tm_T> Tallia1Kubuntu: and, you can use both
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but i would have an empty contact list :(
<Tm_T> Tallia1Kubuntu: then add me ;)
<Kezzerxir> ok sent
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ^__^
<Tm_T> Tallia1Kubuntu: and ask if your friends can use jabber too with msn
<Tm_T> so, you have both, if one fails, you use another
<Kezzerxir> Crypt Did you get it?
<Tm_T> because you can use BOTH
<crypt> there are also jabber gateways to msn etc.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> gateways?
<Tm_T> crypt: true, and msn 0.12 supports those
<Tm_T> s/msn/kopete
<Tm_T> ugh, school ->
<crypt> Tallia1Kubuntu: you talk to the server using jabber and it talks to msn for you.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ooo
<crypt> Kezzerxir: hasn't arrived here yet.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> muah
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i will wait
<Tallia1Kubuntu> will the file transfer work better using jabber?
<crypt> Kezzerxir: just arrived.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> that could be the only motivation to make me change server
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Tm_T: does it?
<Tm_T> Tallia1Kubuntu: it does work, period
<Tm_T> it just works ;)
<Tm_T> Tallia1Kubuntu: and, you don't have to change, use both
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok, can you guide me in the setup?
<Tm_T> Tallia1Kubuntu: yrrh, do you happen to have jabber?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<Tm_T> s/jabber/dapper/
<Tm_T> =)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<crypt> kopete will do jabber
<Tm_T> messy head I got
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i have it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> kopete
<Tm_T> dapper? jolly good
<Tm_T> or not
<Tm_T> Tallia1Kubuntu: you're in dapper or breezy?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> breezy
<crypt> Kezzerxir: what is it that you are trying to compile.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but i have just seen that i can have a jabber account in kopete
<Tm_T> Tallia1Kubuntu: ok, then nothing
<Kezzerxir> install network drivers
<Tallia1Kubuntu> where can i get a username?
<Tm_T> Tallia1Kubuntu: http://kdetalk.net/
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> naa
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i don't want another email
<Tm_T> no it's not email
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i will not leave my gmail
<Tallia1Kubuntu> whatever..
<Tm_T> ah, you have gmail?!
<Tm_T> then!
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is the only email i have
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and i use it for msn as well
<Kezzerxir> crypt: any ideas?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Tm_T: then?
<Tm_T> http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Google%20Talk%20support
<crypt> Kezzerxir: it almost looks like it is looking for something like the linux-kernel-headers but that would just be  guess.
<Tm_T> Tallia1Kubuntu: I'm gone now, good luck ;) ->
<Kezzerxir>  i installed those
<Tallia1Kubuntu> uheee
<Kezzerxir> i think i need the gcc tools but i dont a got an internet conenct on t hat comp to get them over there
<crypt> in /usr/bin do you have gcc and gccc-3.4 files
<Tallia1Kubuntu> someone can tell me something more about jabber / kopete?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> someone that uses it..
<Kezzerxir> where can u d/l gcc 3.4
<Kezzerxir> apt-get install gcc-3.4 wont works cause i have no internet connection
<robotgeek> Kezzerxir: you can download from packages.ubuntu.com
<crypt> you can grab the packages from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> someone can tell me something more about jabber / kopete?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> specifically about the configuration of file transfers..
<crypt> Tallia1Kubuntu: sorry can't tell you about file transfers as I never set that up here.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i see
<Tm_T> ugh
<Tm_T> missed the buss
<Tm_T> whopsie
<Tm_T> Tallia1Kubuntu: set up filetransfer is simple, just open one port in firewall etc
<Kezzerxir> whats the command to insatll them?
<freeflying> Tm_T: why kopete-0.12 depend on xmms
<Tm_T> freeflying: xmms nowplaying
<crypt> dpkg -i package_name
<Tm_T> freeflying: thanks for pointing that out, have to remove that
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Tm_T: jabber is still connecting
<Tallia1Kubuntu> from about 3 minutes
<Tm_T> Tallia1Kubuntu: you did as in instructions?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> oooo wait
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i forgot to restart kopete :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> after i installed the crypto library
<Tm_T> :o
<Tm_T> that might be it ;)
<Tm_T> freeflying: otherwise, how it seems to work?
<Tm_T> freeflying: you see that icon in lower left corner?
<freeflying> Tm_T: begain using   :)
<Tm_T> good boy ;)
<freeflying> Tm_T: yep, it's  useful
<Tm_T> thanks ;)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Tm_T: there was a connection error, host not found
<Tallia1Kubuntu> this was the error
<Tm_T> Tallia1Kubuntu: doublecheck settings, tryport 5222 and 5223
<freeflying>  Tm_T  when will u remove the dependency on xmms
<Tm_T> freeflying: uh, that means building packages again... as soon as there's new sources
<Kezzerxir> do i need teh gcc base?
<freeflying> Tm_T: I really don't like gtk program , especially gtk1  :)
<Tm_T> freeflying: me neither, I don't remember why I have xmms-dev packages installed
<crypt> Kezzerxir: yes.
<Tm_T> freeflying: amaroK <3
<Tallia1Kubuntu> nothing....
<Tm_T> Tallia1Kubuntu: interesting, I'm in gtalk and kdetalk server as we speak
<freeflying> Tm_T: r u using gtalk or msn now
<Tallia1Kubuntu> talk.gmail.com on port 5223?
<Tm_T> Tallia1Kubuntu: no, talk.google.com
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i see
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what about the bridge toward msn?
<Tm_T> in 0.12
<Tm_T> I haven't build breezy packages, maybe I should
<Tm_T> freeflying: jabber and msn yes
<freeflying> Tm_T: would you mind give me your msn ID
<Tm_T> sure
<Kezzerxir> crypt
<Kezzerxir> install gcc
<Kezzerxir> still not working
<Kezzerxir> i think something is missing from my headers
<Kezzerxir> robo?
<crypt> Kezzerxir: in that case I am not sure.
<Kezzerxir> you see the bottom of that file
<Kezzerxir> it has a warning
<Kezzerxir> do u know what that is
<Kezzerxir> that it is saying
<crypt> Kezzerxir: it looks like it is looking for the .config file that gets generated when you configure a kernel
<Kezzerxir> so that mean i gotta do what?
<crypt> not sure.
<hayden> !samba
<ubotu> it has been said that samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<crypt> am off now.
<Kezzerxir> could i have the wrong header files
<ubuntu> hi everybody
<ubuntu> i need to know if there is any possibility to load the kubuntu live cd into ram...
* mr-russ hopes ubuntu is not related to ubotu
<ubuntu> ...because i want to install kubuntu and i need to download the install.iso and burn it...
<Kezzerxir> how do u check your kernal version?
<mr-russ> ubuntu: don't you have an OS on the computer already?
<ubuntu> no... suse 9.2 crashed totaly
<ubuntu> can't do anything with it anymore
<Kezzerxir> how do u check your kernal version?
<mr-russ> uname -a
<ubuntu> @kezzerxir: look at the console (Strg+Alt+F1) ;)
<mr-russ> ubuntu: you could install kubuntu by copying the livecd to the HDD though, like you can with knoppix.
<farous> hi i am having a problem making a presentation and was wondering why it takes too long to flip from one slide to the other
<Niko_K> @mr-russ ... could be a possibility
<farous> using either openoffice or a pdf file
<mr-russ> Niko_K: no need to install at all then :)
<Niko_K> hmm
<Niko_K> does kubuntu boot then??
<Niko_K> there would be no grub (ot lilo) then
<Niko_K> isn't there a "toram" option at startup like in knoppix?
<Niko_K> (i tried toram... this didn't work(
<mr-russ> Niko_K: you could do a full web install as well.
<mr-russ> Niko_K: debootstrap your hdd, and start a basic system, then install it.
<Niko_K> how to do that?
<farous> ok anyone know of a good program for presentations other than open office, abiword and koffice
<Niko_K> is there a howto anywhere on the web
<Niko_K> sounds good so far ;)
<vijay> hi everybody, how to connect to a windows xp remote desktop??
<evilh> vijay: using kubuntu?
<vijay> yes
<mr-russ> apt-get install rdesktop
<vijay> ok
<mr-russ> K -> Internet -> Remote Desktop Connection
<mr-russ> rdp://mywin32-server/
<evilh> vijay: ditto what mr-russ said
<vijay> thank you
<mr-russ> Niko_K: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<mr-russ> that's an option.
<farous> Niko_K: are you try to run dapper?
<mr-russ> just need to do things like install grub to the boot sector.
<mr-russ> farous: install kubuntu with No os, and a kubuntu livecd.
<Niko_K> i try to run breezy
<Kezzerxir> waht delete command?
<Kezzerxir> whats?
<farous>  mr-russ mm i can hardly understand. breezy not recongizing his hardware? or trying to install from livecd
<Melsen> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<farous> Kezzerxir: rm
<Melsen> !javadebs
<farous> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<farous> sorry wrong room
<Niko_K> i try to install from live-cd
<Niko_K> breezy recognizes just one cdrom
<Niko_K> and so i can't burn the install.iso
<Niko_K> (i just have to live.iso; not the install.iso)
<farous> Niko_K: dump question do you have problems downloading the install cd. for you are taking the long route man
<Kezzerxir> Wahts the command to delete a file ?
<farous> Kezzerxir: told you rm in a terminal type man rm
<Niko_K> rm deletes a file
<Niko_K> i don't have problems to download the install.iso
<Niko_K> i have problems to burn it
<farous> Niko_K:man rm and you will find you can delete anything
<Niko_K> because i work with the live cd now and so i can't burn anymore
<Niko_K> debootstrap seems a little "complicated"
<farous> Niko_K: if i were you i would wait and fetch an install cd.
<farous> and you sound you do not have an os on your system at all
<Melsen> Hrmm
<Niko_K> if there is no poxxibility to get the live system into ram... maybe that's the best solution
<Melsen> do I need a special plugin to make java work in mozilla? I thought I had downloaded the correct, but when I try to access a specific page here.. it says At least Java Plugin Version 1.4.1_01 is required
<farous> Melsen: which java you installed and are you talking about konq or firefox
<Melsen> firefox
<Niko_K> thanks for your help
<Niko_K> cu
<Melsen> there was an apt package that was called mozilla-java-plugin or something.. can't remember the specific name
<Melsen> but obviously it didn't work
<farous> melsen which java you installed
<farous> sun or blackdawn
<Melsen> sun
<Melsen> is that wrong?
<farous> no thats better
<farous> give me a min
<Melsen> It was sun-j2re1.5
<farous> goto /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7
<farous> you will find the plugin there
<farous> copy it to .mozilla/plugins/
<Melsen> Ok.. 1 sec
<farous> melsen assuming you are using 386 processor
<Melsen> I am
<Melsen> Ok... done that
<Melsen> now what
<farous> so you copied it
<farous> you are done
<farous> close and open firefox and test java
<Melsen> Same error
<farous> http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
<farous> use this link
<farous> melson did you close all instances of firefox
<Melsen> Weeeeird
<Melsen> it says Im using blackdown
<Melsen> 1.4.2-02
<farous> that is the mozilla-java-plugin you installed
<farous> uninstall it
<Melsen> just did that
<Melsen> still says the same
<farous> melsen ok
<farous> go to the dir .mozilla/plugins
<farous> rename the file to libjavaplugin.so
<Melsen> done
<farous> ok close and open firefox and test it again
<Melsen> You did mean the libjavaplugin_oji.so, right?
<farous> right
<Melsen> grrr
<Melsen> same
<farous> ok in a terminal tupe killall firefox-bin
<farous> this will close and firefox that might be open
<Melsen> no process killed
<farous> melsen last try is to open firefox
<farous> type in it
<farous> about:config
<farous> then search for the java plugin installed
<Melsen> I get several things here
<Melsen> among others something to do with solaris
<Melsen> thats odd
<Melsen> java.java_plugin_library_name
<Melsen> still says javaplugin.oji
<farous> i have no idea melsen i give up
<Melsen> I also got a value called java.private_java_version_file that points to ~/.java/versions
<Melsen> But I dont have a directory called .java
<Melsen> strange
<farous> Melsen: which ver of firefox you have
<Melsen> 1.5.0.1
<farous> i am running that too here no problems at all
<farous> how did you install java? namely sun java?
<Melsen> with apt-get?
<Melsen> sudo apt-get install sun-j2re thingie
<farous> Melsen: here is a thread on plugins for the new java. my post is with the name ilbahr look at it
<Melsen> where can I find that?
<farous> Melsen: seems you have both javas installed and am a bit confused
<farous> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=115029
<Melsen> could be
<farous> which repos you used to insatll java
<farous> i installed java directly from sun website
<Melsen> seveas
<Melsen> .. I think
<farous> i have another pc where i instlled seveas java i think and no problems too
<farous> mm i can not remember if i installed directly or used seveas
<farous> for my main pc i defenitly used suns. For my daughters might have taken the easy way might not
<farous> Melsen: ok you copied the file how about making a symbolic link to the plugin
<Tallia1Kubuntu> for how much time will this still be here?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fk%2Fkino%2Fkino_0.80-1_i386.deb&md5sum=b4971650450fe31436d6e80f7bcc7420&arch=i386&type=main
<farous> Melsen: ln -s /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so ./mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin.so
<Tallia1Kubuntu> why the server is down?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> does it happen often?
<[Vampis] > morning :)
<farous> Tallia1Kubuntu: you are talking about debian in ubuntu ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes..!
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i need a debian package..
<farous> Tallia1Kubuntu: so why not talk in debian
<Tallia1Kubuntu> sometimes they work perfectly!
<farous> "/join #debian" and ask them there
<[Vampis] > hehe
<owner_> !find kino
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'kino' (4 shown): kino ;; kino-dvtitler ;; kino-timfx ;; kinoplus.
<evilh> i got a question about the windows dual boot how to
<evilh> anyone in alive in here?
<ubijtsa2> mmmm
<farous> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in #kubuntu are volunteers.  Your attitude determines their willingness to help you out.
<farous> nope wronq one
<evilh> i need help on creating the partition for dual booting win2k and ubuntu
<farous> evith that is it just ask
<owner_> evilh, use the gparted livecd
<evilh> ok well i resized my NTFS partition and made room for the ubuntu installation. now according to the HowTo I need to make a 500mb swap partition and the rest is for the installation. is the swap a logical or primary partition?
<owner_> it can be either
<owner_> but you may not want to make it a primary partition
<owner_> because you can only have 4 for each hard drive
<evilh> ok.thanks
<owner_> np
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hola
<jpatrick> hola Tallia1Kubuntu
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a way to reduce the size of picture in an easy way?
<farous> Tallia1Kubuntu: easiest is gimp
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i got bored to do it one by one in gwenview
<farous> you can use image magic too
<Tallia1Kubuntu> gimp is heavy!!!
<Tallia1Kubuntu> something very simple.. ?
<jpatrick> Krita
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Krita can do that for a bunch of images togheter?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i used gwenview but i have to do it one by one
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i DON'T want to do it one by one..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there something?
<vge> hmm, you wanna resize the picture or reduce fysical size on the disk?
<farous> Tallia1Kubuntu: i can think of convert and a script
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes.. keep going!!
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> convert?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what's that?
<farous> it is in imagemagick package
<Tallia1Kubuntu> wow.....! that's a long --help print
<farous> will resize or convert from one format to the other
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes i have it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> do you know the arguments to give him to reduce the resolution?
<farous> Tallia1Kubuntu: i use the size and then give the size in pixles
<farous> convert -size Wxh
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ooo
<Tallia1Kubuntu> perfect!!
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :) let me try
<farous> oh there is a -resize option too you might try it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok tnx
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i will
<farous> yw:)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i dunno picture proportions..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what do you suggest me as sizes for pictures that i will send to a person with a 56k connection?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> they have only to see it, not print or anything else
<vge> what kind of pictures?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> real...
<farous> mm if not to be printed
<Tallia1Kubuntu> people.. places..
<owner> prob 100 - 400kb
<farous> just for display
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yez
<farous> 6408480
<farous> sorry
<farous> 640*580
<Tallia1Kubuntu> 640 480
<farous> mm
<Tallia1Kubuntu> 5?
<farous> ya
<Tallia1Kubuntu> 5? again.
<farous> 640 480
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ah ok
<Tallia1Kubuntu> tnx a lots..! again
<Tallia1Kubuntu> let me try
<vge> in what charset 8 has an * in it? :)
<farous> or if he might put it as desktop background check his resol 1034 768 is good too
<farous> again am too sleepy
<farous> 1024 768
<Tallia1Kubuntu> convert: missing an image filename `Chinese New Year '06 010.jpg'
<farous> vge us keyboard layout is that what you are asking for?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> that is weird..
<vge> ohh, ok, nice to know
<Tallia1Kubuntu> farous: can that work with jpg images?
<farous> Tallia1Kubuntu: you know for files with spaces use " file name"
<farous> use double quotes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> convert: missing an image filename `dscn1570.jpg'.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> this has no spaces.. :(
<farous> and let me check
<farous> Tallia1Kubuntu: i just did it with a jpg
<farous> i wonder if it will work for a whole dir
<Tallia1Kubuntu> same command?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> you can use *
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and bash simply substitute file by file
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i used this: convert -size 640x480 "dscn1570.jpg"
<farous> convert sourcefilename -size 640x480 destfilename
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it is right?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ooooooooooo
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i see
<NRG88> what packages are needed for KDE? I'm in rescue mode
<NRG88> if i select kde,it needs 580
<Niekie> Try kubuntu-desktop
<NRG88> ok
<Tallia1Kubuntu> farous: it works perfectly with convert * 320x240
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it converts all the file in the folder
<farous> wow wild card worked here with resize command
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but the thing is that it choose a stupid filename
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mhh?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i forgot a -size :)
<farous> the new file names are wierd though
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> same here :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> they pick a random name
<farous> but easier than doing it one file at a time
<farous> Tallia1Kubuntu: try directing it to a dir so they will be all in the same dir easier for sorting
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how?
<farous> convert *.* -size wxh /dir/*.*
<farous> miht work
<farous> make the dir first /home/username/resizedimage for ex
<Tallia1Kubuntu> farous: no.. it doesn't..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but i understand what it does
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the second parameter is the radix  and the extension
<Tallia1Kubuntu> -rw-r--r--  1 andrea andrea 0 2006-02-09 01:14 *-7.*
<Tallia1Kubuntu> -rw-r--r--  1 andrea andrea 0 2006-02-09 01:14 *-8.*
<farous> ok
<Tallia1Kubuntu> these are a couple of lines generated with the one you suggested me
<Tallia1Kubuntu> perfect.:! it works even as a renamer :)
<farous> great glad to see you found what you wanted :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yeah
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and i did in 3 secs what i did in 10 minuts
<Tallia1Kubuntu> es
<Tallia1Kubuntu> es*
<farous> :)
<farous> imagemagick is really a great package
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mhh
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it seems that it stop reducing the size though
<farous> Tallia1Kubuntu: i found the -resize command flawless
<farous> you might need to google it a little bit
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> flawless?
<farous> i did the resize for a whole dir with jpg and png formats no problem at all
<Tallia1Kubuntu> look at the sizes.. they are the same
<Tallia1Kubuntu> even though the command executes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok find it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> now it works
<farous> i opened the files and goot the same size i set
<Tallia1Kubuntu> if you use: convert *.* -size 320x240 reduced/picture.jpeg
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it doesn't
<Tallia1Kubuntu> convert *.* -resize 320x240 reduced/picture.jpeg
<Tallia1Kubuntu> if you use: it works perfectly
<farous> Tallia1Kubuntu: you did not read the man ;)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> no at all !! :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> way too long :P
<Tallia1Kubuntu> farous: thanks for the help anyway
<farous> Tallia1Kubuntu: convert -<options of source> <source file> -<options of dest> <dest file>
<farous> your welcomed not back to my xorg night mare take care
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> xorg nightmare?
<farous_away> yah am enablining 3d and is giving me all sorts of problems
<farous_away> wil contin on it now
<h2thez> hi leute, bei mir strzt der kicker immer beim herunterfahren ab
<h2thez> kennt jemand das problem
<farous_away> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<h2thez> thx
<farous_away> :)
<farous_away> ok here goes nothing bye now
<exsanet> i need help,somebody's can help me??????????
<Sirin> Help with what?
<skypa> greetings
<Sirin> hey
<evilh> hola
<skypa> for some reasons I have to press certain keys twice lately to get a character out.. ^ and ~ i.e.
<skypa> any ideas where in the KDE configuration jungle the option for that detail could be?
<Sirin> Hmm. Isn't happening with me. What Client and client version are you using?
<skypa> client? are you referring to my irc client?
<Sirin> Yes.
<Sirin> I'm using Konversation. No problems here.
<skypa> well, it's a system wide "problem"
<Sirin> What is your kubuntu version?
<skypa> breezy
<evilh> try going to -->K menu--> SystemSettings-->Keyboard
<skypa> alright, I'm there.. nothing related there though :p
<Sirin> What did you do prior to the problem?
<skypa> it's seems it's waiting for another character to apply the accent (^ or `), which is the right way to go usually
<Phazeman> hi all. how do i remove the cdrom settings from the apt sources list ? ? i mean i don't want the cdrom repositories to be in the sources list
<skypa> I think I applied kde 3.5.1, not sure though
<skypa> I'm sure though that this is the matter of one "wait after accent" click-box somewhere.. I just can't seem to find it *sigh*
<evilh> how do i make it so when i click on web links they open in firefox instead of konqueror
<makda> evilh , have a look at 'File Associations' in kcontrol...
<Zeusz> hello 2 all
<Zeusz> I have a problem
<Zeusz> I have no internet connection under kubuntu
<Zeusz> but it works under windows
<Zeusz> it worked before on kubuntu too
<Zeusz> but now
<Zeusz> it doesnt
<Zeusz> I tried the ubuntu live cd
<Zeusz> and didn't have no internet under that neighter
<Zeusz> can U help please
<Zeusz> ?
<Zeusz> anyone here ?
<evilh> hmm just a sec
<Zeusz> ok
<evilh> is it a wired or wireless network?
<Zeusz> no
<Zeusz> it's a simple cable connection
<evilh> so your internet goes staight from your modem to your computer?
<Zeusz> yes
<evilh> that complicates things for me. any one else in here have any ideas?
<makda> Zesus, between the modem and the computer is it USB or Ethernet connection ?
<Zeusz> Ethernet
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: please see this bug: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/30956
<makda> zesus, do you have an ip address ?
<Zeusz> of cource
<Zeusz> of course
<makda> zesus, have you tried power cycling the modem ? and then executing     /etc/init.d/networking restart         ?
<Zeusz> hmm
<Zeusz> no
<Zeusz> but I reebooted several times
<Zeusz> and restarted the modem to
<visik7> how an I install latest nvidia driver instead of the old 7667 ???
<ubijtsa2> visik7: will the 8xxx driver fix anything for you?
<makda> zesus, are all the relavent lights on your modem switched on ( to indicate that you have a proper connection) ? especially the eth/enet light ( assuming there is one!)
<alessandro_> hi
<visik7> ubijtsa2: yes
<alessandro_> at kde boot I have this error device /dev/dsp can't be opened somebody know why?
<ubijtsa2> visik7: what I did was to grab the installer from nvidia, deinstalled all nvidia drivers, then build the new driver
<dipnlik> hi all. tried to watch a video from youtube on konq but it didn't work, how can i solve this?
<farous> !restrictedformats  ^   ^
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, farous
<farous> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> restrictedformats is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<farous> ^                  ^
<Zeusz> well
<Zeusz> it works now
<Zeusz> can't imagine what was the problem
<Zeusz> bye
<Zeusz> and thanks
<dipnlik> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> somebody said freeformats was There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
* ubijtsa2 goes back to tinkering with the netinstall automation 
<termo> hi
<termo> does anyone know where I can alter the CD-kioslave settings?
<_evilh> what other UI are there for linux?
<Tm_T> _evilh: other than...
<_evilh> KDE and GNOME
<Tm_T> _evilh: xfce, couple ten of *box variations, enlightement etc etc
<Tm_T> and also WindowMaker
<_evilh> how would one go about installing those on a server install of ubuntu?
<Tm_T> there's half million different kind of
<crypt> and then you get the stranger ones like ion3 and wmii
<Tm_T> _evilh: it depends, some of them are installable thru apt, some not
<Tm_T> _evilh: sudo apt-get install windowmaker
<Tm_T> ;)
<_evilh> which one would be a good UI for a file server?
<Tm_T> evgind: bash
<Tm_T> _evilh: I eman
<Tm_T> mean
<dipnlik> can anyone here watch videos from youtube.com in konqueror? here opera and FF work fine but not konqi, any ideas?
<Tm_T> _evilh: for file server, you really don't need X at all
<_evilh> im a complete noob when it comes to the linux command prompt so i kinda need a UI
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> then I'd say... xfce
<Tm_T> it's full-feature DE
<Tm_T> it's prolly overkill in server, but...
<_evilh> its in the repositories : )
<Tm_T> ofcourse it is
<Tm_T> _evilh: xubuntu-desktop is to you
<Phazeman> Hobbsee_: here ?
<Hobbsee> Phazeman: indeed
<Phazeman> heya
<Hobbsee> hi :)
<Phazeman> Hobbsee: may be you know how to remove the cdrom repositories from the sources list
<Hobbsee> sure, comment out the line with the cd in it, ie, stick in # in front of it, in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Phazeman> ohh.. i couldn't see it in there...
<Phazeman> looks like i've missed those lines. weird...
<Phazeman> Hobbsee: also... i'm upgrading to dapper at this moment.. would you suggest to reboot afterwards to make the new kernel work or restarting X is enough ?
<Hobbsee> reboot
<Mitja> How do you run eclipse?
<Phazeman> Hobbsee: thanks much
<Hobbsee> Phazeman: no problems :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> why do i have so many problems in installing GTK in kubuntu.... !!!! grrr
<bimberi> !eclipse
<ubotu> to install eclipse please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EclipseIDE
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how to install eclipse?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> from repositories!!
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it works perfectly
<_evilh> whats eclipse?
<Hobbsee> !info eclipse
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_o
<evilh> !eclipse
<ubotu> to install eclipse please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EclipseIDE
<evilh> !info eclipse
<Kamping_Kaiser> is that the java thing?
<bimberi> "an open and extensible platform for anything and yet nothing in particular"
<bimberi> (from the eclipse-rcp package description)
* skypa wonders if the xchat developers will eventually make good use of the composite mod
<skypa> e
<killefiz> my dapper kcontrol keyboard layout change dialog doesn't have any layouts to choose from - has anyone seen that before? ( http://killefiz.de/tmp/kcontrol-kb-layout.png )
<skypa> same here killefiz
<skypa> "setxkbmap -layout de -variant nodeadkeys"
<skypa> or whatever layout you would like.. just a quick workaround
<killefiz> yeah - I want to be able to switch between dvorak and us-layout
<killefiz> so this is a known bug? Is it a kde problem or kubuntu?
<skypa> sorry, no idea
<Hobbsee> killefiz: i think there's already a bug listed for it - check on malone
<Hobbsee> i think i saw one in kdebase
<Phazeman> does anynoe know anything about something like qmailtoaster project for ubuntu/kubuntu ?
<Phazeman> s/anynoe/anyone
<ubijtsa2> killefiz: iirc it is a problem with libklavier
<ubijtsa2> it is known by the dev's.. dunno if fixed in Dapper yet, have not got far enough to install a full desktop with Flight3 yet
<killefiz> ubijtsa2: it is not fixed yet - I am running a current dapper
<ubijtsa2> killefiz: I saw it first when upgrading to kde351 in breezy
<Phazeman> !qmail
<ubotu> Phazeman: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<visik7> can u see  www.notebookreview.com render well ?
<Hobbsee> visik7: it looks like the menu is shoved further right than it should be
<Hobbsee> apart from thta, it looks ok
<killefiz> skypa: I found the problem in malone - workaround: ln -s /etc/X11/xkb /usr/share/X11/xkb
<skypa> well thank you sire ^^
<visik7> Hobbsee: I got the problem with opera konqueror and firefox, other people with these browsers dowsn't get this problem
<Hobbsee> who are these other poeple?  what browsers and OS's are they useing?
<Hobbsee> *using
<Phazeman> what was the name of the program that configures the services that start at startup time ?
<Phazeman> something like chkonfig in mandriva
<Hobbsee> boot up manager maybe?
<Hobbsee> no idea
<Phazeman> Hobbsee: no no... like chkconfig...
<Phazeman> you confiure what services will start and what won't start at boot
<Phazeman> i've installed it a week ago and i can't remember it's name
<Hobbsee> try looking in adept
<Phazeman> only ssh access ehre
<Phazeman> here*
<visik7> Hobbsee: what res do u have ?
<Hobbsee> visik7: 1024.768
<visik7> mm me too
<visik7> other ppl have 1280x1024
<Phazeman> Hobbsee: ohh,.,..... rcconf it is...
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> visik7: ah ok
<Hobbsee> tha'td be it
<JakubS> what package provides xorg-specific automake macros?
<Nomad411> Where is /etc/ld.so.conf, shouldn't there be one?  If I want to add /usr/local/lib ot the library paths, what's the best way in Kubuntu?
<Nomad411> I just created the variable LD_LIBRARY_PATH pointing to it, that shoudl do right?
<visik7> where is a nntp client ?
<_user> hello
<AnsiC> i have installed the program BRAHMS on kde
<AnsiC> but the note in the score is writed very  very big
<AnsiC> like 3 o 4 lines
<AnsiC> i tryed rosegarden4 but if a write the netes do not play
<AnsiC> brahms play but the note writed is huge
<claus> hi. how do i stop ftp service? there is no inetd.conf in /etc in breezy
<AnsiC> ufff
<AnsiC> when i make login in a site
<AnsiC> kde close the site
<AnsiC> do not consent my login
<AnsiC> and i setted the password in the program that was runned
<AnsiC> kde run automatically that program
<AnsiC> i want delete this program
<AnsiC> i thing that is a program for security
<mivecz> Does  anyone know  the Four Corners Mockup KDE4 from enfact?
<mivecz> ?
<mivecz> ?
<bienve> bushito,
<bienve> estas?
<mivecz> Does  anyone know  the Four Corners Mockup KDE4 from enfact?
<bushito> bienve: eeeoo
<bienve> hehehe
<bienve> :;D
<bienve> subi mi makina a 333 mghz con fluxbox :D
<bushito> bienve: (O_o) como!!?
<bienve> estoy en una makina a 333 con fluxbox :D
<bushito> bienve: aaaahh jajajajaja
<bushito> bienve: y te anda bien eso?? xD
<bienve> clarines
<bienve> xD
<bienve> con breezy
<bienve> ;D
<bushito> bienve: hey!! estaba probando mandriva
<bushito> bienve: que tu piensas hacerca de mandriva??
<bushito> bienve: yo me lo encontre muy weno =O
<bienve> bla ubuntu rockx
<bienve> xD
<bushito> jejejej bienve si pero el suse ta subiendo tambien
<bushito> bienve: me han dicho que el yast de suse es bastante bueno =O al igual que mandriva asi que lo quiero probar
<mivecz> what is the kde  4 brainstorm
<bienve> bushito,  voy a estar por ubuntu-es oite en ese canal
<bienve> :D
<bushito> bienve: ah po voy paya
<AnsiC> find /media/cdrom *.SF2
<AnsiC> is correct for find SF2 files in the cdrom ?
<AnsiC> user@hostname:/media/cdrom$ find /media/cdrom *.SF2
<AnsiC> /media/cdrom
<AnsiC> find: *.SF2: No such file or directory
<meple> anyone knowledgable on k3b?
<meple> Im trying to burn a simple data disk with folders from my home folder but when I press burn it says it cant determine the size of the image file
<meple> but Im not trying to make or burn an image file
<meple> anyone know what exactly it means?
<meple> I can write on the fly right? it shouldnt have to make an iso just to burn
<bushito> hmm i cannot play .avi extensions =O
<asraniel> does anyone know a good way to debug the network? i cant open listening ports, but i can open ports to other computers, what could be the problem?
<asraniel> its also interesting that at boot, the dhclient does not start,i have to start it manualy later
<nat> how can i get the realtime traffic on a network card ? (RX and TX /s)
<ice> !vmware
<fit4lfe> is there any good video editors for kde ?>
<twinoatl> hi
<twinoatl> does someone know if there is an ubuntu repository with last versions of softwares ? Firefox, Thunderbird...
<fit4lfe> backports there are
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Pupeno> Any ide why apt-get wouldn't find linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-686 ?
<Pupeno> s/ide/idea/
<nat> how can i get the realtime traffic on a network card ? i d like to find a command line which could return me something like 4 ko/s
<twinoatl> fit4lfe: where are the backports repositories ?
<twinoatl> fit4lfe: do they use stable versions of softwares ?
<fit4lfe> use automatix to install firefox 1.5.1
<fit4lfe> I did
<fit4lfe> works just fine
<Tm_T> err
<Tm_T> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does other harmful things like "echo -e 'ynY\n'" that are considered security risks. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications but the best thing is to read documentation.
<Tm_T> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<fit4lfe> hmm
<Tm_T> all I care in this is that automatix IS unsafe
<Tm_T> and it does harm your system
<Kamping_Kaiser> EU still need  abit of work, i hasten to add
<Kamping_Kaiser> it has some anoying rough edges
<Tm_T> Kamping_Kaiser: :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
* Kamping_Kaiser knows - i use the SVN release ;)
<fit4lfe> yeah automatix installed firefox in the /usr/bin dir the whole thing though
<fit4lfe> dir included
<fit4lfe> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> firefox *in* /usr/bin/?
<Kamping_Kaiser> that's evil, it should just symlink to usr/bin
<robotgeek> the best way to install firefox is to use the wiki way, and install in homedirectory
* Kamping_Kaiser hasnt looked - uses breezy
<Kamping_Kaiser> *dapper
* Kamping_Kaiser staggers to the door. brb
<Kamping_Kaiser> back
<twinoatl> EasyUbuntu does not install firefox it seems !
<Kamping_Kaiser>  um. not as iiirc
<twinoatl> Can I use EasyUbuntu with KUbuntu ? Two months ago there was EasyKUbuntu, but it seems dead
<twinoatl> Kamping_Kaiser: what does iiirc means ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> twinoatl: easyubuntu does work with Kubuntu (i hear), but I'm not sure
<Kamping_Kaiser> iiirc is IIRC with 1 to many i's (If I Remember COrreectly)
<twinoatl> I didn't know iirc too :-) thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> np :)
<twinoatl> what should I do if I want to upgrade packages not in EasyUbuntu ? firefox/thunderbird/grisbi...
<Kamping_Kaiser> twinoatl: if easyubuntudoesnt do them, i do t5hem by hadn (but runningdapper i get all the new packages anyway)
<twinoatl> Kamping_Kaiser: I understand near nothing of your last sentence (I'm french)
<Kamping_Kaiser> twinoatl: and I'm drunk. so it's a bad mix ;) I'll try again
<Kamping_Kaiser> twinoatl: if easyubuntu doesnt install packages i install them by hand (but running dapper[unstable branch]  i get all the new packages anyway), so i don't have to install them usualy
<twinoatl> Kamping_Kaiser: what do you mean by "by hand" ? You mean "compiling source code" ? Or "install manually dapper packages inside your breezy"
<Kamping_Kaiser> twinoatl: both.
<twinoatl> what is the preferred way to keep a clean installation ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> twinoatl: what do you mean ?
* Kamping_Kaiser suspects im not the best person to be here atm, but unless someone take sover, i will try
<twinoatl> what do you prefer when you want to have a newer package ? Compiling or getting from drapper ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> get it from backports is generaly what i prefer. that way it comes in a deb packge
<Kamping_Kaiser> backports of course come with a warninga bout not being officaly supported!
<blahh> CALLING FOR VOLUNTEERS !!!!
<blahh> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127534
<Mitja> Can someone help me with Krita? It won't save files.
<[The_Doc] > hi to all
<ClayG> anyone know of a way to turn on lights, for instance through your computer?
<Niekie> Some website had some webcam stuff where you can control their lights by remote.
<Niekie> They said they released the software with it too.
<Niekie> Ah yes.. http://drivemeinsane.com/
<ClayG> Thanks, I'll check that out now
<ClayG> my computer is supposed to have a way to turn on through the NIC,USB and other stuff
<Lord_Athur> hi all
<w-the-c> does anyone know about the development of Xgl for kubuntu?  I know the source was released recently...
<JakubS> there is xserver-xgl package
<w-the-c> yeah...  but I think it's outdated
<JakubS> but i think it is old, kdrive based version
<JakubS> but ubuntu provides cvs and gcc packages :-)
<w-the-c> oh, I didn't realize that, how can I install those?
<JakubS> i wonder if i915 is enough for xgl
<w-the-c> I've got an ati...  but actually I think the biggest problem is something with glx...
<JakubS> i have ati too - on second box
<w-the-c> I can compile from cvs and all that, according to a howto on the forum, but it gives me an error
<JakubS> but i'm sure it is not enough - mach64gtb
<bur[n] er> glx... I'm ready for XGL :)
<w-the-c> oh, I've got a FireGL V3200 (128 MB of DDR)
<w-the-c> that's what we're talkin' about d00d ;)
<JakubS> it is r200 ?
<w-the-c> err...  I'm not sure, what do you mean?
<w-the-c> is there a cvs deb package?  or am I misunderstanding you
<JakubS> chipset type - brand name is completely irrelevant
<w-the-c> oohh, well, it's in my Thinkpad T43p...  so I think it is actually an ati card
<NRG88> how can i downgrade to KDE 3.4?
<JakubS> heh, downgrading is a bitch
<PsySine> hi i have problems with gam_server. first it consumed pretty much cpu and it leaked really much memory. then i upgraded to the version in dapper and now it doesn't use muck memory bot i constantly uses 12% cpu (of a 3700+) and it doesn't even work (konqueror doesn't notice changes in directories) what should i do?
<NRG88> JakubS: KDE 3.51 has more bugs than KDE 3.4. they fixed one bug, and 2 more appeared...
<w-the-c> why would you want to downgrade?
<JakubS> PsySine: inotify had some bugs in earlier kernels, what version do you use?
<NRG88> (in my case)
<NRG88> like no keyboard layouts
<w-the-c> oohh...
<PsySine> JakubS: the latest in breezy
<JakubS> PsySine: you can check using 'uname -r'
<NRG88> and nothing in the Storage Media, only my floppy drive
<PsySine> JakubS: 2.6.12-10
<PsySine> JakubS: sorry i have to eat now
<JakubS> NRG88: well, i have storage media empty too, until i actually insert cd or plug in usb stic
<JakubS> PsySine: 2.6.12 is quite old
<NRG88> but i had there hardrives to
<NRG88> and the keyboard layout bug really freaks me out, i need hungarian layout, and maybe to use the multimedia buttons on my keyboard
<syst> does any one know if its possible to get FN keys working on a laptop?
<Nomad411> Would anyone know what drivers to pick in CUPS fo rinstalling a samsung 2010
<Nomad411> since 2010 is not a choice of course
<Nomad411> or better, can a manual install  of the drivers be done from teh web interface?
<roconnor> Time woes: Everytime I wake up my laptop the time is wrong by 7 minutes or so
<roconnor> :(
<robotgeek> roconnor: weak battery
<roconnor> Nope, I just put it to sleep for 3 seconds
<robotgeek> roconnor: that is interesting :)
<roconnor> i assume it is loading the wrong time from the system clock
<roconnor> or rather it isn't saving the correct time to the system clock when ntp updates
<robotgeek> interesting means i don't know the answer to that one :)
<roconnor> ie when I click on adust date time
* roconnor searches for answers
<PsySine> JakubS: which is the best way to install a later kernel then? i've hard the dapper kernel doesn't work in breezu
<roconnor> the truth is out there
<PsySine> anyone, what is the best way to get a newer kernel in breezy?
<NRG88> I want to emulate a win xp, what should i use? wine4lin or vmware?
<PsySine> win4lin*
<NRG88> it gives a better performance?
<PsySine> i just corrected the spelling :)
<roconnor> resume.sh calls hwclock --hctosys
<Nomad411> NRG88: If you google it you'll find that vmware is better for performance.
<Nomad411> Have you tried qemu?  It,s free
<roconnor> but sleep.sh doesn't call hwclock
<Nomad411> NRG88: I'd like to hear from people's experience running XP in kqemu on fast machines with 1 gig RAm at least
<roconnor> I suppose the obvious solution is to add hwclock --systohc to sleep.sh ... but why isn't it there already?
<ack> are there any good graphic based webpage making programs for kubuntu
<robotgeek> ack: quanta
<ack> is it free?
<robotgeek> ack: yes, it's free and you can install it from adept
<robotgeek> most software available for linux is free both in beer, and as well as freedom
<NRG88> hm, i googled, and found out, that win4line is better in performance, cause it uses the linux file system, many linux services, etc
<Nomad411> ahh?  Maybe things have switched around lately :)
<ack> quanta isn't in adept
<NRG88> oh, that review was created on 2002 april...
<Nomad411> I'm running both win98 and Xp right now in kqemu.  Not very workeable for XP, tolerable for win98
<NRG88> http://www.computerworld.com/softwaretopics/os/story/0,10801,69849,00.html
<Nomad411> but my machine is an athlon 1800 with 512 megs of RAM
<ack> robotgeek: it isn't in adept
<NRG88> maybe you're right, and vmware is faster
<NRG88> (now)
<NRG88> ack, i think you have to enable some repositories
<ack> how do i do that?
<NRG88> click on manage repositories
<NRG88> in the Adept menu
<NRG88> found it?
<robotgeek> !info quanta
<ubotu> quanta: (web development environment for KDE), section web, is optional. Version: 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 2178 kB, Installed size: 5308 kB
<ack> yes
<ack> found it
<NRG88> ok
<NRG88> you can see some lines, that are grayed out
<ack> yes
<roconnor> ah ha
<roconnor>  Bug #23216 in acpi-support (Ubuntu): "clock is wrong after resume when hardware clock is set to localtime"
<NRG88> and the lines that start with deb and deb src, and are grayed out, need to be enabled
<NRG88> right click, enable
<roconnor> well, close enough
<NRG88> after that, click an apply
<NRG88> ack: tell me if you're finished with that
<ack> done
<NRG88> ok
<NRG88> then click on the Fetch Updates button
<ack> done
<NRG88> when that is finished to, type quanta in your search box, and it should appear
<ack> cool, thanks
<roconnor> which package is responsible for adjust-date-time?
<ack> where do i find quanta now that its installed?
<NRG88> hit alt+f2
<NRG88> and type quanta
<NRG88> it should appear
<syst> Hi does any one know a decent audio player for Kubuntu. Ive tried XMMS and Amarok but they crash to much?
<syst> :/
<roconnor> yea, I end up using XMMS
<roconnor> but it does crash alot
<roconnor> :/
<syst> any other players you can think of
<syst> i just want to play my musi  :(
<syst> *music
<drummer> Hey, can anyone help me with a problem in Evolution Email?
<_pollo> hi
<_pollo> where kubuntu charges ipv6 module ? i was seeing /etc/modules and i only see three o or four modules
<NRG88> is it ok if i modify the permissions at /dev/hda5 to user other than root?
<NRG88> for example my user
<supernix>  Hi what is the latest url for packages ?
<jpatrick> supernix: which ones?
<supernix> not sure I have not used Linux in quite some time
<supernix> I am using KDE 3.4.2 as best I can tell
<jpatrick> KDE? amaroK? KOffice?
<supernix> I most likely need to update everything
<jpatrick> "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-lastest breezy main" <- KDE
<jpatrick> "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-lastest breezy main"
<jpatrick> etc
<supernix> hmmm getting an error about amarok-latest
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how come can't i login in gmail jabber?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !jabber
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Tallia1Kubuntu
<jpatrick> Tallia1Kubuntu: there's a howto on http://kopete.kde.org
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok did it :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what about the msn bridge?
<jpatrick> msn bridge?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> to use jabber on msn
<kkathman-away> jpatrick hello :)
<jpatrick> kkathman-away: evening :)
<kkathman> jpatrick:  do you have a dapper install running?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> to use jabber on msn?
<jpatrick> kkathman: no
<jpatrick> Tallia1Kubuntu: not suer
<kkathman> jpatrick:  thanks :)
<jpatrick> I have a dapper chroot
<fredy> how to enable smooth scrolling in konqueror ?
<kkathman> jpatrick: is it Kubuntu, or ubuntu
<jpatrick> Both?
<jpatrick> it's just for pbuilder
<supernix> guys I need the latest Kubuntu packages but the url deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-lastest breezy main gives nothing but a error
<jpatrick> supernix: see kubuntu.org
<Tallia1Kubuntu> jpatrick: ?
<jpatrick> Tallia1Kubuntu: not sure*
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ooo ^__^
<kkathman> jpatrick:  could you please check for me on your kubuntu install, to see what the default torrent program is, and where its located on the k-menu
<jpatrick> KTorrent I think
<jpatrick> out to supper ->
<djk_> does kpdf need something special to display pdfs properly? for example, i'm having problems with delta, sigma, epsilon
<tomas_> hi
<tomplast> is there any clever brains out there?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, we are all vegitalbbes
<morrow> did anyone notice that kmail in 3.5.1 is now sorting the imap folders case sensetive?
<termo> nope
<termo> morrow: here it doesn't
<termo> at least not the IMAP folders
<morrow> hmmm wonder if i changed something to force this
<termo> konqueror has the option to sort case(in)sensitive
<termo> I don't think they are related
<termo> but they might be
<morrow> neither do i :)
<ralph_> Can somebody please help? I am trying to complete an upgrade to dapper.
<Kamping_Kaiser> whtas wrong ralph_
<Riddell> ralph_: what's the problem?
<robewald> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi robewald
<robewald> i would like some advise regarding file synchronization
<ralph_> No problem, just never done such an upgrade. First I simply tried to change the apt source and repeat apt-get update and apt-get upgrade over and over till it is done.
<robewald> I have a kde home with some programming projects and assorted binary files
<robewald> should I use revision control like bazaar or unison
<robewald> ?
<edward0> so I have installed ubuntu-desktop to try gnome out but not when logging in both kde and gnome start
<edward0> not/now
<Kamping_Kaiser> both start?
<edward0> yes
<GeniusDex> that sounds rather interesting :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> ralph_: can you explain a bit clearer/
<edward0> no :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> ?
<djk_> how do i install kde 3.5.1?
<GeniusDex> grub is playing tricks on me
<ralph_> Ah, ok, now I got it ... change the apt source list according to this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/UpgradePaths and then use apt-get dist-upgrade.
<GeniusDex> i can't get it to boot after an expert installation
<ralph_> Is that correct?
<robewald> GeniusDex: what does it say?
<GeniusDex> Error 15: File not found
<Kamping_Kaiser> ralph_: looks ok
<GeniusDex> (note: i have no prior grub experience, only lilo)
<GeniusDex> it's complaining my (hd2,0) fs is fat somehow while in the installer it's ext3
<Kamping_Kaiser> GeniusDex: check your hdd in bios - check it's not set to auto, but to whatit actlaly is (cylenders/head/etc wise)
<GeniusDex> or at least, /dev/sda1
<GeniusDex> *opens bios*
<robewald> GeniusDex: you mixed up hd(2,0) it should say hd(0,0) if it is sda1
<edward0> what file on ubuntu controls what is started when you login using kdm/gdm?
<GeniusDex> robewald: i also have 2 ide disks installed
<GeniusDex> and the sata thing has a seperate bios
<edward0> I know there is ~/.xinitrc and ~/.Xsession
<GeniusDex> which recognizes the disks but where you can't set it to auto or something else
<GeniusDex> (ie always auto)
<robewald> GeniusDex: on which partition does your kernel reside?
<GeniusDex> the /dev/sda1 one
<robewald> edward0: do you use kdm to log in?
<GeniusDex> update-grub reports no errors at all
<robewald> GeniusDex: then gurb should have (hd0,0)
<edward0> robewald: I can use either currently gdm
<GeniusDex> robewald: also with 2 ide disks?
<GeniusDex> let me try
<GeniusDex> *reboots the rescue console*
<robewald> edward0: I don't know gdm, only kdm
<edward0> robewald: well then with kdm
<edward0> what file?
<GeniusDex> robewald: /dev/discs/disc2/part1 is what i mount as / and that's the correct disk
<robewald> edward0: depends on which session you choose, if you choose default .xsession is sourced on startup
<edward0> if I choose kde or gnome?
<robewald> when you choose kde, then .xsession is not sourced
<edward0> what is sourced?
<robewald> edward0: included into the script that is executed
<edward0> what?
<robewald> edward0: ok, i need to be more explicit
<edward0> :(
<robewald> now follows a short lecture :)
<edward0> I mean if it doesn't source ~/.Xsession/.xinitrc then what file?
<robewald> none
<edward0> when choosing kde session
<edward0> well for choosing a gnome session then?
<edward0> it has to
<edward0> then what would cause both desktop enviornments to start?
<robewald> well, yes the /etc/X11/Xsession and stuff, but no user script
<edward0> when choosing kde only kde starts, but when I choose gnome both kde/gnome start :(
<robewald> the root file doing it is /etc/kde3/kdm/Xsession
<robewald> please paste the /etc/kde3/kdm/Xsession somewhere
<robewald> GeniusDex: is it working now?
<GeniusDex> robewald: not yet
<kezzerxir> Can any one help me out?
<GeniusDex> grub is really confusing me
<GeniusDex> any idea what the easiest way to edit is?
<termo> kezzerxir: not if you don't tell with what
<robewald> maybe edit at boot time, so you have a very quick boot cycle
<termo> GeniusDex: with vim
<GeniusDex> (i hate vim)
<kezzerxir> I'm trying to install  a network card driver and keep getting an error, i have the error log, could you check out and see if u know whats wrong?
<edward0> Mmm vim
<robewald> nano? (about to enter editor religous war :-)
<GeniusDex> yeah nano is a lot better
<edward0> lol
<GeniusDex> i usually use mcedit, but it's not in the rescue console
<termo> kezzerxir: you can always post and pray someone takes the time to help you
<GeniusDex> i can't remember the kernel image name :/
<robewald> GeniusDex: ls /boot/
<GeniusDex> in the grub console? ;)
<robewald> tab completion should work
<GeniusDex> ah it does
<GeniusDex> ty :)
<GeniusDex> and you were right about (hd0,0)
<GeniusDex> why is it different from the path in the installer tho?
<robewald> thats good for my ego
<GeniusDex> heh
<GeniusDex> ego is everything
<robewald> GeniusDex: mmmh, if you used different kernels for install and boot like 2.4 and 2.6 it might be that the order was switched
<GeniusDex> "Unable to mount root fs" bleh :/
<mathias> Hi, i'm looking for a Kubuntu equivalent of Daemontools for Windows, aka a way to mount ISO CD images. Does such a thing exist in Kubuntu? :)
<kkathman> !info ktorrent
<ubotu> ktorrent: (BitTorrent client for KDE), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.0-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 325 kB, Installed size: 1248 kB
<robewald> GeniusDex: do you have a seperate boot partition?
<GeniusDex> i don't
<robotgeek> mathias: you don't need to have a program installed, mount cando it for you
<GeniusDex> not since i made a big *oops* with those once on gentoo ;)
<mathias> okay, how do i do it?
<mathias> Right click on the file?
<GeniusDex> "hey what's this small 20MB partition? ah well, let's delete it!"
<robotgeek> mathias: i'm not on my machine right now, so i can't really help.
<robewald> ok, but still you might still need the boot parameter root=/dev/sda1
<mathias> Okay, but thanks.. ill try :)
<robotgeek> try that, or google for "mount iso linux"
<GeniusDex> robewald: even if i passs that it gives the same error
<robewald> GeniusDex: oh, that's really something
<robotgeek> it has something like mount -o loop something
<GeniusDex> i hate the error personally, last time i had it it was because the sata chipset driver wasn't loaded from the initrd because that was formatted with cramfs and my cramfs support was a module as well...
<GeniusDex> took me 3 nights of headaches
<robewald> GeniusDex: do you have an initrd with the scsi modules included?
<GeniusDex> i have nothing but a default kubuntu install
<mathias> Okay, ill look inti it
<GeniusDex> the disk was properly detected inside the installer
<robewald> GeniusDex: you are still in the grub console?
<GeniusDex> i'll reboot to it
<robewald> nonono
<robewald> no need
<GeniusDex> i'm there already ;)
<robewald> ok, just load the initrd
<GeniusDex> how do i do that?
<GeniusDex> ah
<GeniusDex> initrd command
<GeniusDex> that seems to work :)
<robewald> my congratulations :o)
<GeniusDex> thankyou
<robewald> np
<GeniusDex> the install doesn't continue tho
<GeniusDex> so i guess something is still fubar
<robewald> oh
<kezzerxir> how set kunbunto so i can have root acess with the progarms
<GeniusDex> last messages... can't open the cdrom; can't find /sbin/evms_activate
<robewald> you havent finished the installer run?
<GeniusDex> ALERT! does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<GeniusDex> i haven't completely finished yet no
<robewald> where is your cdrom?
<rosco> hi
<GeniusDex> in my left hand
<robewald> thats a bad place for the os opening it...
<rosco> I would like to install kubuntu 5.10 on my powerbook. Should I create some partition before, from macosx, or does the install too do it automatically ?
<mathias> Hi, i'm looking for a Kubuntu equivalent of Daemontools for Windows, aka a way to mount ISO CD images. Does such a thing exist in Kubuntu?
<GeniusDex> oh it is
<rosco> tool
<robewald> mathias: it is called mount
<GeniusDex> let's retry with cd
<robewald> mathias: read the mount man page
<GeniusDex> same error with cd inserted robewald
<GeniusDex> this is depressing
<robotgeek> rosco: you need to create it before, using ipartion, or some other tool.
<mathias> where is that page?
<mathias> Kubuntu documentation?
<rosco> robotgeek: ok, thanks
<robewald> mathias: open konqueror and enter man:mount into the addressbar
<mathias> okay
<GeniusDex> robewald: any idea how i can continue the install manually?
<robewald> GeniusDex: wait
<mathias> thanks
<GeniusDex> *waits*
<mathias> robewald: that looks okay
<robewald> GeniusDex: try the command: base-config
<_ace> mathias
<GeniusDex> i have no path, any idea where it is located?
<_ace> try mount -o loop=/dev/loop1 /your/path/to/filename.iso /mountpoint
<robewald> there: /usr/sbin/base-config
<GeniusDex> not found
<GeniusDex> nice
<robewald> what does mount say?
<GeniusDex> /dev/sda1 is mounted to /
<GeniusDex> and /sys /proc and /dev are mounted as well
<robewald> ok
<mathias> Oh my.. Mounting a CD is loads of trouble :(
<robewald> so to recap, you installation went ok, without errors until you tried to reboot, then you fixed the /boo/menu.lst file for grub and then tried to reboot and expected that the installation would go on?
<mathias> i type
<robewald> mathias: you need to be root
<mathias> mount [location] 
<mathias> ok, sudo
<GeniusDex> i didn't modify /boot/menu.lst, i just entered the commands in the grub boot console in the boot loader
<mathias> 2secs
<robewald> GeniusDex: maybe you should?
<GeniusDex> let me try
<GeniusDex> hm
<GeniusDex> my whole /usr is empty
<mathias> robewald: it have to mention what "type" it is
<slow-motion> hallo
<GeniusDex> time for a rescue boot again
<robewald> mathias: iso9660 if it is an iso
<robewald> but it should be recognized automatically
<GeniusDex> not always for loopback devices
<robewald> maybe the file is not accessible to root
<mathias> okay
<mathias> robewald: someone should REALLY make a GUI version of this included in Kubuntu
<mathias> robewald: this is so DOS-like its incredible...
<robewald> mathias: i think there is, browse kde-apps
<mathias> Ive tried a couple of apps from kde-apps
<GeniusDex> robewald: i have to run update-grub after editing /boot/grub/menu.lst right?
<mathias> Most of them are filled with errors when i try to compile them or "make" them..
<mathias> You can hear, im kinda new to Kubuntu
<robewald> mathias: if I may educate you, the command line interface (cli) is really powerfull, once you understand it
<mathias> You may educate me :)
<robewald> GeniusDex: no
<GeniusDex> so after editing it's ok?
<robewald> update-grub is just for a newly installed kernel
<mathias> I just like GUIs that are easy, compared to spending hours in the CLI.. :)
<GeniusDex> ah
<robewald> GeniusDex: yes
<GeniusDex> k :)
<GeniusDex> reboot time again
<robewald> mathias: yes, for filling out data, but not for weaving together little programs
<mathias> robewald: this is what i'm looking for in Kubuntu -->
<mathias> http://kde-apps.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=11577&file1=11577-1.png&file2=11577-2.jpg&file3=11577-3.png&name=MountISO
<robewald> i once heard that vms has had a cli that asked you for all data it requires with tab completion
<mathias> Thanks for the hints, i'll go trying to figure it out
<GeniusDex> yay, the installer continues :)
<GeniusDex> thanks a lot robewald :)
<robewald> GeniusDex: hope you are fine now, i gotta go
<GeniusDex> yeah i'll figure it out
<GeniusDex> it's just that i had to get used to grub
<GeniusDex> but that's ok now
<GeniusDex> thanks :)
<robewald> ok, np see you help the next guy :-)
<GnoNayme> aside from KDE is there any other advantages to kubuntu?
<GeniusDex> don't think there is, but KDE is really worth it anyways :)
<GnoNayme> i have ubuntu, yet kubuntu seems to be peeking my interest?
<Sirin> Yup. Just can't beat the seamless integration in KDE projects. ;)
<Sirin> You can run Kubuntu and Ubutnu at the same time. :)
<Sirin> *Ubuntu
<GeniusDex> ubutnu, sounds good as well :P
<Sirin> typo. xp
<GeniusDex> ubutnu.org does point to ubuntu.com
<Sirin> gnoname: Just type in your control panel, 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'. That's all you need to do.
<mathias> oh my... im installing a tar.bz2 file
<mathias> the readme tells me to write this in the console
<mathias> tar -jxf mount-iso-0.9.1.tar.bz2
<mathias> But i get completely non-comprehendible errors (like always when there is no GUI :S)
<mathias> "child returned status 2" ? :S
<GeniusDex> and you didn't type anything else but that tar command?
<mathias> how do i install a tarball?
<GeniusDex> do you have the bzip2 package installed?
<mathias> i must say, i dont have any knowledge on any of that
<GeniusDex> the bzip2 package is required to unpack a .tar.bz2 file
<mathias> ive downloaded the MountISO program from KDE-Apps.org
<mathias> it gives me a .sh file
<mathias> and a readme
<GeniusDex> read the readme and try to understand it
<mathias> it tells me this
<mathias> Installation
<mathias> ------------
<mathias> 0) tar -jxf mount-iso-0.9.1.tar.bz2
<mathias> 1) cd mount-iso-0.9.1
<mathias> 2) ./install.sh
<mathias> Please follow installer instructions
<GeniusDex> you've done step 0?
<GeniusDex> or are you still having an error there?
<mathias> Which is to type it in the console?
<mathias> it tells me that no such file or directory exists
<GeniusDex> you have to type those commands in the console yes
<GeniusDex> did the tar command finish succesfully?
<mathias> i dont know :)
<mathias> ill try again
<GeniusDex> ok
<mathias> it says it cannot open the file
<mathias> mathias@MathiasKubuntu:~$ tar -jxf mount-iso-0.9.1.tar.bz2
<mathias> tar: mount-iso-0.9.1.tar.bz2: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<mathias> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<mathias> tar: Child returned status 2
<mathias> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<GeniusDex> hmmmmmm
<GeniusDex> where did you download the .tar.bz2 file to?
<mathias> the desktop
<mathias> but i tried moving it to the /home/mathias/
<mathias> directory
<mathias> my home
<mathias> It tells me the same
<GeniusDex> you have to be in the directory with the tar.bz2 file
<GeniusDex> or it won't work
<mathias> have a version of konqueror open and typing it in the address bar?
<mathias> i just opened Adapt. I have Bzip2
<GeniusDex> konqueror won't work
<GeniusDex> is the file still on your desktop
<GeniusDex> ?
<mathias> its in home
<mathias> but ill copy it to my desktop
<mathias> there
<GeniusDex> if the .tar.bz2 file is on your desktop
<mathias> now it is
<GeniusDex> open a new konsole window/tab
<GeniusDex> and first type in:
<GeniusDex> cd ~/Desktop
<mathias> yes
<GeniusDex> if you then type 'ls' you should see the tar.bz2 file
<mathias> yes
<mathias> its there
<ralph_> mathias: I don't know much about all this, but I can simply right-click on any file, select extract to and get it decompressed via the GUI.
<GeniusDex> k
<GeniusDex> then you can run the 3 steps in the readme :)
<mathias> okay, ill try that
<Sirin> Hello, does anybody know of a GUI-Based Apache Configurator?
<mathias> ralph: i cant do that. There is an option for Compress, when i right-click on an ISO file, but not an Extract
<Sirin> similar to 'redhat-httpd-config'?
<GeniusDex> Sirin: i know of none
<mathias> Its not working
<mathias> I must say...
<mathias> I have spent 45 minutes trying
<mathias> If there was an Adept package
<mathias> or even better
<mathias> If there was a right-click function, it would have been so much easier
<mathias> oh my
<mathias> how do i register?
<mathias> ralph: ive installed the program
<mathias> but it gives me an error when i try to mount an ISO fil
<mathias> e
<mathias> ERROR: "system:/home/Linux%20downloads/Diablo_II/Diablo_CD1.iso" is not readable, check file permissions!
<mathias> ralph: thanks for your help, but now i've wasted an hour on something that should be working out of the box in Kubuntu. I'm sorry, right now i just need the relaxing feeling of my ever-working Windows XP.. :)
<mathias> see ya
<mathias> all
<blu_snow> hello allz
<Sirin> Hey, check this out: http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Folders-for-Windows-XP_W0QQitemZ5858808434QQcategoryZ193QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
<Snake__> Sirin: unbelievable
<Sirin> Snake__: Just what I mean.
<bam_> morning
<bam_> how do I kill the kubuntu splash screen, Its ugly
<Snake__> bam_: it in kcontrol
<Snake__> its*
<Snake__> Under appearce and themes
<Snake__> I should sell some linux distros on ebay
<GnoNayme> Openoffice or Koffice  in kubuntu?
<bam_> not that...the boot screen, normally it just shows what its doing, drivers, mounting etc...
<Snake__> GnoNayme: they are both great, matter of persona opinion
<Snake__> bam_: ah...im not sure
<Snake__> Wow I cant type for crap today
<bam_> hmmmmmz
<bam_> did it once, but forgot how to
<Snake__> Sirin: how does one email folders??
<Snake__> Sirin: empty zip files? lol
<kkathman> GnoNayme: OO2 is a more mature product, more features, Koffice is newer and has a different feel to it
<Sirin> Snake__: I have no idea.
<Snake__> Hehe
<Snake__> kkathman: check out this ebay
<Snake__> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Folders-for-Windows-XP_W0QQitemZ5858808434QQcategoryZ193QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
<bam_> one tars them up first
<Snake__> Hehe
<Snake__> He sold 3 of them
<kkathman> there's one born every minute
<Snake__> Rofl!
<Sirin> Snake__: You know, if he sells all of them, he can make up to $5,000 US dollalrs.
<Snake__> Sirin: yep
<kkathman> I think Microsoft would be interested in that entry :)
<Snake__> Sirin: genious..but probly got shut down by MS for selling "Intellectial Propery" not owned by him
<Snake__> As if its owned by MS...
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> I should sell instructions to "Make your own free folders in windows!!!" to counter this :)
<mathias> hi
<Sirin> Snake__: I hope that he doesn't start selling text files. xo
<mathias> does anyone have experience with the free Cedega Time Demo that runs for 14 days?
<mathias> I cant figure out how to install it
<GeniusDex> it has a nasty cedega logo on your screen
<ralph_> Anybody got experience with an upgrade to dapper?
<GeniusDex> i don't ralph_
<mathias> when i download the file
<GeniusDex> i'm not sure which repositories i should use *cough*
<kkathman> ralph_:  what do you need?
<mathias> it says something about it being an octet stream and that saving it will make a corrupt file :S:S
<ClayG> hey guys, anyone here ever claim their girlfreind as a dependant and try to get a earned incom,e tax credit before?
<Snake__> ubotu: tell GeniusDex about sources
<ralph_> did the exchange of the sourcelist and did the apt-get dist-upgrade
<GeniusDex> ty Snake__ :)
<Snake__> Np :)
<kkathman> ralph_: did you do an apt-get update before you did the dist-upgrade?
<ralph_> exit without errors (just a few pything things went wrong)
<mathias> okay, im outta here..
<ralph_> Yes.
<GeniusDex> Snake__: that source.list is all i need? no old references to breezy?
<kkathman> ralph_:  ok
<Snake__> GeniusDex: Umm not really sure, I assumed that was what you wanted (im not going to dapper until its released and stable)
<GeniusDex> ah well we'll see
<ralph_> the system came back up, but not completly.
<kkathman> ralph_:  keep in mind that Dapper is developmental and all things dont work yet
<kkathman> Dapper will not be released as standard until April
<GeniusDex> i'll just use kde3.5 packages for breezy and the rest can wait if it's not completely functioning yet
<ralph_> got stuck somewhere. Everything seemed fine till the message checking battery state and then the system stopped.
<ralph_> Luckily the consoles are available.
<kkathman> ralph_: might want to check the Dapper buglist and see if thats been noted yet
<paulvolk> How would I check the md5sums of a iso?
<GeniusDex> k3b checks them
<GeniusDex> in the console you could use md5sum
<paulvolk> cool
<paulvolk> ok thanks
<GeniusDex> np :)
<paulvolk> in K3B how do you check them?
<jpatrick> paulvolk: does it by itself
<ubijtsa> hmm... just had a very interesting mail from a guy off LKML...
<bam_> kill the splash screen in grub, n0 splash or just delete the splash word.....?
<GeniusDex> paulvolk: act like you want to burn an image, load them
<GeniusDex> at the bottom of the iso image info part it will have the md5 sum
<ubijtsa> bam_: comment it out
<ubijtsa> using a '#' :)
<bam_> I figured.....cool, thanks
<ubijtsa> eh?!? a "Proton Gentoo" car?
* ubijtsa got distracted by the telly
<paulvolk> thanks
<PupenoL_> does anybody know what might be wrong... I am tring to open a .chm: "/usr/lib/libkdevwidgets.so.0: undefined symbol: _ZTIN11KTextEditor8DocumentE"
<Ferdi> hi there. i am using kubuntu 5.10 on a fujitsu notebook with a pro wireless 2200bg in it. i can't turn on the wireless device. can anybody help me out?
<_jahon> hello all.
<Lord_Athur> hi _jahon
* gerardocb is away: Away at the moment
<_jahon> how can i get kubuntu to power up my wifi like windows?  it see that's there, but i go to press the button, no power.  but i boot to xp, it come on.  what am I missing?
<Lord_Athur> :O no idea
<Ferdi> your wifi power-on button is no regular button, is it?
<_jahon> most notebooks have switches.  mine's a bit older, but not bad for it's age.
<_jahon> nnaaa.
<Ferdi> ok, the button won't work unless you get a module or something for it
<Ferdi> what notebook is it?
<muzzle> So a good IDE? :D
<muzzle> We have to make this program in c++ with gtk+
<_jahon> the old hp pavilionn zv5000 (zv5160us)
<jpatrick> muzzle: KDevelop
<muzzle> kDevelop is the best?
<muzzle> I've heard about some Ajunta. Is that bad?
<jpatrick> I prefer KDevelop
<muzzle> Wow I already have KDevelop
<muzzle> X-KDE-KDevelop
<_jahon> Am I able to upgrade from Breeze-Badger with some of Dapper-Drake's files?
<larsrohdin> Hi! Anybody home?
<Snake__> Hello
<jpatrick> I'm at home
<Sirin> Hey, I have a problem with Konqueror. It's about the ststus bar buttons.
<larsrohdin> This is one of my first times using KDE. I would like to know if it's possibel to remove "switch user" from the menu?
<Snake__> Not sure
<Snake__> sorry
<Nirvana> _jahon: it's possible, I wouldn't reccommend that though
<larsrohdin> Because Im thinking about installing Kubuntu on my mothers computer, and it would be good to remove it=)
<larsrohdin> She's having a hard time anyway with computers, I want to make it easier for her=)
<jpatrick> _jahon: you can upgrade with a Dapper CD
<larsrohdin> Nirvana, so if you know how to, I would really like to know.
<toto16> I just Installed Kubuntu and it wont accept my root password, is this common???
<Nilisco> sudo, not su, correct?
<toto16> I have a root pass, it works only in terminal
<toto16> but SUDO SU does NOT accept my root pass
<toto16> so I am kinda lost
<boz> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<boz> : ) took me awhile to figure it out too!
<toto16> ok it says that it needs my pass, the one for my normal user account right?
<boz> whatever you'd like it to be it'll ask you for it twice
<toto16> its not working for me :S
<sybesis> hi there
<toto16> I open Adept it asks for my root pass, I enter it and nothing happens
<toto16> it says its a wrong pass
<closeasperil> ui
<closeasperil> caps lock ?
<closeasperil> :D
<sybesis> can anyone help with wifi
<_jahon> so the cd maybe the way to go, eh?
<toto16> jajajajajaja ofcourse! I'm 100% sure I'm typing it right
<_jahon> beacause there is a new kernel update out and i would like to try it.
<_jahon> thanks for the info Nirvana and jpatrick
<closeasperil> toto16:  did you try some sudo command in console?
<toto16> I couldn't, I can't access Sudo
<Nirvana> larsrohdin: I have no idea, I've looked thru many menu files, and couldn't find that option
<closeasperil> toto16: says the same? wrong pass or anything?
<Nirvana> larsrohdin: but, if she's the only person that uses the computer, you can make it automatically log in for her, I know this isn't what you asked though
<Nirvana> toto16: you prolly have your pass wrong, or have a corrupted password (unrecoverable)
<toto16> It says wrong pass
<boz> toto16 theres a solution in your PM from me
<toto16> I haven't got a PM :S
<sybesis> can anyone help me with installing a wifi card
<Snake__> sybesis: What kind of card
<Snake__> ill tell you if I can :)
<sybesis> wmp54g
<sybesis> using rt2500
<Snake__> Linksys, netgear?
<Snake__> etc etc
<sybesis> linksys
<_jahon> Nirvana:  any ideas on how to power up my wifi in linux?  windows works just fine.
<sybesis> actually the card detect the router
<sybesis> but it ends there
<Snake__> sybesis: so you have the card installed?
<Nirvana> _jahon: make sure your card is detected and try running kwifi
<Snake__> sybesis: are you using ndiswrapper?
<sybesis> no
<Snake__> Then how does it detect the router?
<sybesis> when i type iwlist ra0 scan
<Snake__> sybesis: can you PM
<sybesis> ok
<cRoMo>  after today's update of kcontrol I still have no keyboard layouts in kcontrol, although I saw in changelog that some related update  were done
<_jahon> Nirvana:  kwifi?  you know, let me check to see if i have that...
<Nirvana> you may need ndiswrapper (if you haven't already guessed, I don't know much about wifi)
<Snake__> _jahon: I may be able to help after im done with sybesis
<bruz> join /#ubuntu
<bruz> join #ubuntu
<cRoMo> type /join
<bruz> got it
<usr0> patata
<tsdgeos> jamon
<usr0> anchoa
<usr0> oliva
<Mitja> I get the following warning: GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Image type 'xpm' is not supported
<Mitja> Segmentation fault  Any idea how to rectify it?
<Mitja> I've messed up my gtk a little bit.
<Mitja> Trying to install the new glib
<_jahon> Sanke:  yes, the wifi is the last thing i need to make kubuntu 100%
* gerardcb_away is back.
<trappist> lame
<GeniusDex> i wonder, does kubuntu provide another way to setup xinerama than xorg.conf hacking?
<trappist> nothing makes my day like seeing an activity indicator on a channel that's been inactive for 10 minutes only to see somebody I've never seen speak here announce his return from wherever
<GeniusDex> well spoken ;)
<Snake__> Hehe trappist
<Snake__> Can anyone suggest some good games that will run on linux to me (preferablly repo avalible)
<visik7> tuxracer
<Snake__> got that
<trappist> armagedtron
<Snake__> ill check into that
<Snake__> is it 3d?
<trappist> yeah
<trappist> what's that one where you shoot the balls at the colored balls that are coming down to smosh you
<Snake__> then I wont :) but im sure someone else would (im writing the kubuntu desktop guide)
<trappist> that's pretty addictive
<trappist> oh it's 3d too. you want 2d games?
<sampan> wesnoth?
<Snake__> got that
<sampan> neverball -- but that's 3d i think
<Snake__> It doesnt have to be 2d, just as long as I can get it from the repos
<sampan> neverball is in the repos
<Snake__> I can just play 2d games, and I want to play a few myself :)
<sampan> ahhh gotcha
<ep> Hello folks! I get audio normally but I get none If I attemp to play a music CD. (KSCD)  I *think* my audio cable is hooked from the CD to my sound card but I don't know how to test this.  Can someone help me get to the bottom of this?
<kkathman> ep what application are you using to play the CD?
<ep> KSCD it pops up by default
<Snake__> Any other games?
<Snake__> Anyone?
<kkathman> ok, have you tried another application such as kaffeine? or amarok?
<no_modem> ubuntu recognises my modem and i can set up an internet connection kububtu doesent . anybody have any sugestions?
<closeasperil> or xmms
<ep> I missed with this a few weeks ago.  I'll try again now and report results.
<trappist> Snake__: oh, frozen bubble is what I was trying to think of
<Snake__> trappist: ahh yes got that one (that was first on the list :))
<trappist> freeciv is nice too
<ep> ah, looks like its working with kaffine.  how do i get it to open by default
<kkathman> ep you have sound with kaffeine?
<ep> yes, kaffeine is working great.  I guess amorak is nto installed.
<kkathman> ok
<trappist> <3 amarok
<kkathman> ep to get the kaffeine to default, just alt-f2, kcontrol, choose KDE Components, then File Associations....I think you can get it form there
<ep> Ok thanks
<kkathman> np
<closeasperil> kkathman: do you have file associations located there in 3.5.1?
<kkathman> in kcontrol yes
<closeasperil> that is absolutely WEIRD again
<closeasperil> when i open the settings via the button in the toolbar the filemanager wont show up
<closeasperil> when i do alt f2 kcontrol it does :D
<kkathman> kcontrol is standard KDE
<kkathman> the systemsettings is a kubuntu-only thing
<kkathman> I personally prefer kcontrol, because its constant for each distro
<Snake__> Same
<closeasperil> well in 3.4.whatever in the settings there was the filemanager
<closeasperil> but good guess again
<kkathman> filemanage?
<kkathman> konqueror is the default file manager in kubuntu
<closeasperil> fila associations you know
<closeasperil> all in german here
<kkathman> ohh... in kcontrol they are always in the KDE Components
<closeasperil> i guess ill throw away that settings button and replace it with kcontrol command ^^
<closeasperil> do you have a bug with the clock in 3.5.1?
<Snake__> closeasperil: what kind of bug
<dcwckd> anyone here?
<tsdgeos> 157 nicks :D
<dcwckd> lol
<Snake__> hehe
<dcwckd> does anyone remember hwoto get kaffeine to play dvds
<dcwckd> fresh out of the box breezy 5.10
<visik7> why ubuntu kernel is compiled with gcc-3.4 and all ubuntu is compiled with gcc 4 ?
<Snake__> ubuntulog: tell dcwckd about mp3
<dcwckd> libcssdvd installed, and win32codecs
<closeasperil> Snake__: it wont tell the hours but say hh. but not for the digital clock. BUT for kmail and for the rss feeds, what really suck
<visik7> dcwckd: libdvdcss2 I suppoese
<Snake__> ubotu: tell dcwckd about mp3
<Snake__> dcwckd: look on that page
<dcwckd> I insalled libmad0
<closeasperil> try mplayer
<as_284> hello
<dcwckd> when I run "kaffeine -wizard" the only problem it has
<dcwckd> is it says "Kaffeine Parts" isnt installed
<dcwckd> no idea why
<as_284> i use kde mail program but i cant forward html messages, does any of you can?
<Snake__> dcwckd: did you follow my link
<dcwckd> i didnt see a link
<Snake__> dcwckd: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<arrinmurr> dcwckd: do you have kaffeine-xine installed?
<dcwckd> yes
<dcwckd> but its defaulting to gstreamer
<dcwckd> so im working on gstreamer now, hrough the page snake sent me
<Zappa> anyone have the info for the repository with the latest kde 3.5.1 packages for breezy?
<Snake__> !kde351
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Snake__
<Snake__> Hmmm
<Zappa> indeed
<Snake__> Zappa: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<closeasperil> Snake__: you have that same bug about the clock? is it a common one?
<Snake__> closeasperil: ah, i cant say ive noticed it
<Snake__> sorry :(
<Kanniball> hi!
<dcwckd> snake
<Snake__> dcwckd: yo
<dcwckd> ok
<dcwckd> dvd is player
<dcwckd> but freezing every 2 secs
<dcwckd> so weird
<Snake__> dcwckd: continue reading, it mentions that
<Kanniball> is it possible to make an offline upgrade? by for example downloading the packages and then upgrade them
<dcwckd> I thought I set the regoin
<dcwckd> ?
<Snake__> Jerky Playback
<Snake__> maybe
<closeasperil> Snake__: haha, well you wouldve...shit...
<Zappa> thanks Snake__
<Snake__> Zappa: no problem
<Zappa> mmh 95 packages to upgrade
<Snake__> ol
<dcwckd> dma is enabled snake
<dcwckd> regoin set
<dcwckd> it isnt jerky until the dvd menu
<Snake__> dcwckd: well beyond that i dunno :(
<dcwckd> can I try xine to do this
<dcwckd> ?
<Zappa> is there a key combo to quit X and not have it restart
<Zappa> without braking the config :P
<Zappa> *breaking
<Snake__> Zappa: yep. Alt+Ctrl+Backspace
<Zappa> kdm will restart it though
<dcwckd> hawh
<dcwckd> I got it working
<Snake__> sweet
<Snake__> how?
<dcwckd> dvd menus dont work
<dcwckd> i kept pressing enter
<dcwckd> lolll
<Zappa> i guess a failsafe session will do
<Snake__> roflmao
<Zappa> i just dont like to be logged in to KDE while i upgrade it
<dcwckd> i got to the video
<Zappa> not that it really matters
<Snake__> Zappa: why not do what I said?
<Zappa> because kdm will restart
<Borut> please fix bug KPDF 0.5.1,  http://www.era.pl/download/cenniki/ETT_cennik_uslug_dod_Happy6.pdf
<Zappa> and i'll be back at the login screen
<Snake__> So whats wrong with that...
<Zappa> i wanted to be at the console ;)
<Snake__> Zappa: ah..okay
<Zappa> cheers Snake
<Zappa> brb
<Snake__> Yep
<Snake__> :)
#kubuntu 2006-02-15
<dcwckd> snake
<Snake__> dcwckd: yess
<dcwckd> wha tdo you use to play dvds
<Snake__> I dont have a DVD player :)
<dcwckd> :P
<dcwckd> should I try mplayer?
<Snake__> mplayer is good
<closeasperil> yeah
<closeasperil> it shows the menues :)
<dcwckd> apt-get install mplayer?
<Snake__> dcwckd: yep
<dcwckd> Package mplayer is a virtual package provided by:
* gerardocb is away: Away at the moment
<dcwckd> wtf
<dcwckd> lol
<dcwckd> mplayer-586
<dcwckd> ahh haa
<benkong2> why won't my windows and fat32 drive show in konqueror? here is my fstab http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/547504
<closeasperil> benkong2:  bad karma for not saying hello ^^
<dcwckd> closeasperil: does mplayer have a  gui
<tsdgeos> benkong2: is it mounted?
<tsdgeos> dcwckd: kmplayer gmplayer
<benkong2> tsdgeos: yes but I wanted it to show in konqueror or on my desktop with an icon. Is that possible?
<dcwckd> where do I get
<dcwckd> kmplayer
<dcwckd> its not in my apt sources
<closeasperil> what is a gui anyway?
<dcwckd> comon
<tsdgeos> benkong2: just go to the mount point using konqueror?
<tsdgeos> closeasperil: gui -> Graphic User Interface
<closeasperil> oh
<closeasperil> if you installed the packeage mplayer-whatever you should have a gui
<closeasperil> i dint install any more packages and its therer ^^
<dcwckd> i installed mpalyer-586
<dcwckd> no gui
<dcwckd> wait
<dcwckd> gmplayer seems to work
<arrinmurr> dcwckd: mplayer is better without gui ;)
<dcwckd> how do I runa  dvd
<dcwckd> without a gui
<closeasperil> mplayer --help
<closeasperil> ypu can do that for any program ^^
<dcwckd> i know
<dcwckd> mplayer dies right before the menu
<dcwckd> alsa-uninit: pcm closed
<closeasperil> sounds good
<dcwckd> this is soo werid
<dcwckd> how do you skip to another track, in mplayer?
<arrinmurr> dcwckd: so you want to watch DVDs? try vlc
<dcwckd> apt-get install kvlc?
<closeasperil> i had trouble with vlc and dvd all over the place
<closeasperil> mplayer was plug and play to me
<closeasperil> maybe remover 586 and try with 386
<dcwckd> how di you launch vlc
<arrinmurr> vlc works fine for me, as long as libdvdcss is installed and dma taken care of
<arrinmurr> and mplayer doesn't support dvd menus, does it?
<closeasperil> as far as i remember it does
<closeasperil> dont watch too many dvds
<arrinmurr> dcwckd: type vlc ?
<arrinmurr> closeasperil: so you can click the dvd menu options with mouse in mplayer?
<dcwckd> [00000264]  main input error: no suitable access module for `dvd://'
<dcwckd> mplayer reasdit fine
<dcwckd> reads
<closeasperil> arrinmurr: you know...as far as i remember
<closeasperil> arrinmurr: id try but i have no dvd at hand
<dcwckd> mplayer loads my DVDs intro
<dcwckd> then dies at the menu
<dcwckd> fuck
<arrinmurr> dcwckd: what if you try dvd:///dev/dvd in vlc?
<dcwckd> lol
<Snake|away> Language.
<dcwckd> holy shit
<dcwckd> vlc may be working
<Snake|away> Language.
<dcwckd> ok
<dcwckd> vlc works
<dcwckd> awesome
<dcwckd> thanks
<bimberi> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<arrinmurr> dcwckd: it should work with kaffeine too. works here anyway
<dcwckd> aslong as it works
<NRG88> hi, what does this do?: net.ipv4.conf.eth0.accept_source_route=0
<cookieorc> looks like it sets up an acceptance for somthign throught your ethernet port
<celeron> hello guys, somebody know wheres can i find the package list of the kubuntu's cd installation?
<cookieorc> you try the menu.lst?
<closeasperil> arrinmurr: you were right. it was like that mplayer wont support menus, the sound with kaffeine was a mess and vlc works good ^^
<NRG88> cookieorc:
<arrinmurr> closeasperil: yeah. sound work fine for me in kaffeine though
<NRG88> then i should not include this?
* gerardcb_away is back.
* gerardocb is away: Away at the moment
<closeasperil> arrinmurr: that somehow was a real mess here. anyway vlc plays nearly everything quite good and now i use mplayer for internet stuff only
<NRG88> anyone, should i include this in the sysctl.conf?
<NRG88> net.ipv4.conf.eth0.accept_source_route=0
<ryanakca> hmmmmm, anyone here know how to make wine act as Windows XP instead of Windows 98?
<arrinmurr> ryanakca: through winecfg
<NRG88> set it to win2000
<NRG88> (i think)
<ryanakca> ty
<ryanakca> I'm attempting to install Windows Live Messenger and it says it needs Windows XP to install....
<arrinmurr> ryanakca: and you're ofcourse using the latest wine from winehq?
<ryanakca> yesss....
<arrinmurr> good
<ryanakca> I installed wine 0.9.7 through apt-get install wine
<arrinmurr> yeah
<oelewapperke> how do you get mp3 encoding going in breezy ?
<sampan> ubotu tell oelewapperke about mp3
<sampan> oelewapperke  check your pm from ubotu :)
<ryanakca> mmmm..... "Messenger Beta setup was not able to run due to a system error."
<ryanakca> geee.... wonderfull :)
<oelewapperke> sampan: I see
<oelewapperke> doesn't work for kde it seems
<oelewapperke> ah that's only for playback
<sampan> for encoding, try installing lame
<oelewapperke> where do I find a package for that ?
<sampan> apt
<sampan> adept/synaptic/aptitude
<arrinmurr> ryanakca: do you need it for something kopete/gaim/amsn etc. can't do?
<oelewapperke> no liblame or lame in there
<arrinmurr> !info lame
<ubotu> lame: (LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder), section multiverse/sound, is optional. Version: 3.96.1-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 222 kB, Installed size: 620 kB
<arrinmurr> oelewapperke: you need multiverse enabled
<sampan> oelewapperke  you probably need to add repos to your /etc/apt/sources.list then (you can do that in adept, or by using the text editor of your choice, with root privs, on /etc/apt/sources.list)
<oelewapperke> url for multiverse ?
<arrinmurr> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<oelewapperke> ah okay
<oelewapperke> what is multiverse ?
* NRG88 is playing  Out Of Touch by Uniting Nations [amaroK] 
<sampan> oelewapperke  it's a repository of packages.  ubuntu divides packages into several different categories
<sampan> !components
<ubotu> The rationale behind the different components of the ubuntu repositories (main, restricted, universe, multiverse) is described at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components
<sampan> that link explains the reasoning if you're interested in the 'whys' of it all :)
<ryanakca> arrinmurr: Kopete/Gaim/aMSN/etc don't cut it media wise as in sound conversations, etc
<ryanakca> ALSA lib seq_hw.c:455:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<ryanakca> thats what I get when I run "winecfg"......... any ideas on the problem?
<arrinmurr> ryanakca: i get the same error message. sound works fine anyway
<ryanakca> kk, thanks
<slow-motion> n8
<dcwckd> snake
<dcwckd> will you  tell me about mp3s again
<dcwckd> lol
<Snake__> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Snake__> :P
<dcwckd> !iheartsnake
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, dcwckd
<Snake__> lol
<Nikelondeon> hello!
<Nikelondeon> some help please?
<Hobbsee> !ask
<Hobbsee> !+ask
<ubotu> it has been said that ask is just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important. Better questions more frequently yield better answers. Keeping the question in one line makes it easier to read. See also http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<Nikelondeon> sorry
<Nikelondeon> just install kubuntu, and looking on SYSTEM SETTINGS my Wireless card and wired ethernet seems installed
<Nikelondeon> but always are unavailable
<Nikelondeon> i've log in as ROOT and try to change the status (for AVAILABLE of course)
<Nikelondeon> but for only 1 sec, then it turns unavailable it self
<Hobbsee> yes, use the administrator box at the bottom to get sudo access to it
<Nikelondeon> i simple log in as root
<Nikelondeon> works that way?
<ryanakca> hmmmm Anyone else here been having trouble installing IE6SP1 in WINE
<Snake__> ryanakca: why would you want IE.
<dark_suic> crossover would be better for that, ryanakca
* Snake__ finds it amazing people screeeeeaammm that they cant remove IE from windows,  but fight to install it in linux :D
<ryanakca> I dont want IE... its just that certain Windows programs that I'm trying to install on WINE depend on it :-/
<Snake__> oo
<Hobbsee> ah, that bug again?
<Hobbsee> hehe @ Snake__
<ryanakca> crossover.... beyond my budget
<ryanakca> Snake__: LOL
<Snake__> :D
<ryanakca> seee.... if I had a windows XP cd, I'd ditch wine and follow this HOWTO: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=39513
<bimberi> ryanakca: The sidenet utility ( http://sidenet.ddo.jp/winetips/config.html ) worked well for me.
<Nikelondeon> Hobbsee
<Nikelondeon> so it's a bug my network problems?
<Nikelondeon> what i have to do?
<Hobbsee> use kdesu kcontrol instead
<Nikelondeon> same thing
<Nikelondeon> i put it enabled
<Nikelondeon> turns it self disabled
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Hobbsee> oh, that...
<Hobbsee> i dont know why that happens - seems that you have to do it via CLI when that happens
<Nikelondeon> please explain me
<Nikelondeon> what is CLI?
<Smeggy> Is there a reason why Adept crashes every time I try and fetch updates?
<Snake__> Nikelondeon: CLI = Command Line Input
<Snake__> Nikelondeon: think terminal/console/konsole (all the same
<Nikelondeon> ok
<Nikelondeon> i tryed that.. but don't know what to do
<_pat> where is the master.passwd file in kubuntu?
<ryanakca> bimberi: Thanks... it seems to be working :)
<bimberi> ryanakca: great! :)
<bimberi> ubotu tell _pat about root
<ryanakca> _pat: /etc/passwd   methinks
<Snake__> ubotu: tell snake__ about root
<Nikelondeon> anyone knows were to find info about NETWORK DISABLED Bug?
<Snake__> Nikelondeon: look around bugzilla
<Snake__> one moment ill link u
<Snake__> Nikelondeon: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Snake__> oops
<Snake__> crap
<Snake__> not that
<Snake__> http://bugs.kde.org/http://bugs.kde.org/
<Snake__> GRRRRRRRRRRRR http://bugs.kde.org/
<Snake__> That
<Nikelondeon> thanks!
<Snake__> Yep
* Smeggy sighs and waits for 300mb of packages to be downloaded
<Nikelondeon> it seems to be easy to fix by konsole
<Snake__> Smeggy: where did you get that??
<Smeggy> Get what Snake__?
<Snake__> Smeggy: 300mbs worth of pacakges..
<Smeggy> From the kubuntu repos? :P
<Snake__> Smeggy: thats a lot of programs in linux land ><
<Smeggy> indeed
<ryanakca> mmmm.... wine applications sure seem to be.... buggy :/
<ryanakca> in other words... slower than molasses in march
<Smeggy> molasses in march is pretty slow
<Snake__> ryanakca: yessir
<ryanakca> text overlaps....
<ryanakca> just the background in MSNM7 is choppy like a checker board... better than nothing though :)
<ryanakca> hmmm... you know what... MSNM7 in wine sucks... but hey... what do you expect... anybody know of a MSN client that has audio conversation support?
<Snake__> ryanakca: did you try amsn?
<Nikelondeon> i giveup
<Nikelondeon> can't find this bug
<Snake__> Nikelondeon: then file it
<Nikelondeon> but everybody tells me that it's a knowign bug
<Snake__> Nikelondeon: Then your not looking hard enough ;)
<Nikelondeon> you bet
<Nikelondeon> it's late
<Nikelondeon> that's why
<Snake__> lol
<Nikelondeon> and 'cause i'm latinamerican
<Nikelondeon> and all is on english
<Nikelondeon> the spanish kubuntu forum have nothing
<Nikelondeon> very new
<Snake__> ah
<jeroenvrp> question (using dapper): how can I see how many times adept-notifier checks for new packages? allthough if adept-notifier checks it andif not, how to check it?
<jeroenvrp> how many times = how hoften
<jeroenvrp> how often
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+o seth]  by ChanServ
<bimberi> oooerrr
* mode/#kubuntu [-oo Mez|ZzZ seth]  by Mez|ZzZ
<rich0rd> :) gcc-3.3 found my two destructors and complained, gcc-4.01 did not - is it allowed to impement a function twice?
<rich0rd> and by impement i ment implement
<_slash> hi guys
<_slash> I have a question
<_slash> how do I check all the pakcage has been install on my kubuntu?
<Snake__> _slash: open adept, uncheck all except for "installed"
<_slash> ic.. thank you :)
<Snake__> _slash: yep
<Snake__> _slash: make sure you have all the actions checked, or it wont show anything :)
<supernix> what is the key sequence to kill a frozen app
<beefsprocket> ctl+alt+esc I think
<beefsprocket> and esc to cancel
<Hobbsee> or alt+f2, type xkill, enter
<supernix> dang I tried zapping the frozen program now that bar at the bottom is gone
<supernix> Thanks for the help though it did work finally
<supernix> I messed up should have switched to the program then hit it
<Hobbsee> alt+f2, kicker, enter
<supernix> alright that is kewl thanks
<supernix> Ok I now have the ISO for breezy so what is the best way to upgrade from hoary ?
<dcwckd> snakey
<dcwckd> still there?
<Snake__> dcwckd: yo
<Snake__> lol
<dcwckd> lol
<dcwckd> tell me about mp3s, j/k
<dcwckd> lol
<Snake__> !lart dcwckd
* ubotu rm -rf's dcwckd
<dcwckd> do you know why my HDs arent showing up in media:/
<dcwckd> jsut removables
<Hobbsee> supernix: sudo apt-cdrom add with the cd rom in the drive
<dcwckd> ?
<Snake__> dcwckd: because thats how it was made (I think its a glitch)
<Hobbsee> and change everything in /etc/apt/sources.list from hoary to breezy, then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dcwckd> can it be fixed?
<dcwckd> or has anyone done it
<Snake__> dcwckd: no fix as I kno
<dcwckd> !thanks
<ubotu> dcwckd: graag gedaan
<Hobbsee> dcwckd: use /media/ instead as a workaround
<dcwckd> I am
<dcwckd> I jsut wanted to know
<ryanakca> G'night all!
<dcwckd> !night
<ubotu> dcwckd: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<beefsprocket> !kdevelop
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, beefsprocket
<supernix> ok seems I messed up
<supernix> I was getting errors earlier so I removed everything from my source.list
<supernix> I just did the apt-cdrom add like you mentioned though just now
* Smeggy crosses his fingers and reboots
<mosha> hey hows it going everyone
<supernix> I just tried to refresh my packages with this url http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-lastest and it gave me a error
<beefsprocket> how do I get kdevelop to work on breezy 64, kde 3.50? apt-get says kdesdk-scripts replace it but...
<beefsprocket> what does that script(s) do and where do I look?
<NRG88> hi, i have fixed the keyboard layout problem
<NRG88> how can i switch?
<NRG88> a little err icon appears at the tray
<NRG88> i added hungarian layout to
<NRG88> on rightclick a menu pops up
<NRG88> and when i try to select hungarian, nothing happens
<NRG88> the icon remains err
<NRG88> it started to work... :)
<mosha> can someone help me out with a configure issue im having?
<Hobbsee> mosha: more detail?
<mosha> Hobbsee: Thanks.  Im sorta new to linux but i've never seen this before!.. im trying to configure a program.. and type ./configure.. it comes back saying configure error: cannot find install -sh
<mosha> or install.sh
<mosha> but, i can see the install -sh in the directory im in
<mosha> any ideas???
* Smeggy dances
<Hobbsee> you're running ./configure from the right directory, i take it?
<mosha> yes
<Hobbsee> what's up Smeggy?
<mosha> i can see the configure file and install -sh file
<Hobbsee> that's weird
<Smeggy> My update worked and I'm happy :D
<Hobbsee> Smeggy: yay!
<Hobbsee> mosha: you'd have build-essential, i take it?
<Smeggy> ahh, its good to be back in linuxland
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> only thing apart from that that i can think of is that install.sh is spelt differently in the configure file to the way it is in the folder
<supernix> Help my upgrade was going so well then poof got an error about a file trying to be overwritten from my cd to the hd
<mosha> i have gcc install,, is that what you mean?
<Hobbsee> !+info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: (informational list of build-essential packages), section devel, is optional. Version: 11.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<Hobbsee> mosha: different thing ^
<supernix> Errors were encountered while processing:
<supernix>  /cdrom//pool/main/o/openoffice.org2-helpcontent/openoffice.org2-help-en-us_1.9.129-0.1ubuntu5_all.deb
<supernix> see
<Hobbsee> supernix: can you paste more of the error, as much as you can of it, to !pastebin?
<supernix> sorry that is all it gave me
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<mosha> ok let me look, i just found a ubunut starter guide..
<Hobbsee> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is probably out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<mosha> ah ok
<mosha> thanks
<Hobbsee> no problems
<Hobbsee> but try sudo apt-get install build-essential then try agian
<supernix> Couldn't stat source package list http://kubuntu.org breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/kubuntu.org_packages_kde-lastest_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<mosha> i just did an apt-get update.. it says i should run this to correct some problems it had with the build-essential
<supernix> that is an error I have gotten several times already
<supernix> well something similar that is
<mosha> supernix: i just received an error similiar to that and it told me to run updates... maybe you should try sudo apt-get update
<Hobbsee> mosha: paste the entire error to pastebin?
<supernix> Failed to fetch http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-lastest/dists/breezy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<supernix> Reading package lists... Done
<supernix> yeah that is the error I keep getting
<mosha> i just ran the updates and this is what i got..  W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org breezy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<mosha> about 5 of those messages
<Hobbsee> you can ignore that
<mosha> ah ok
<supernix> any idea how to correct that 404
<mosha> Hobbsee: i installed the build essential , and redid the ./configure but same thing...
<mosha> configure: error: cannot find install-sh or install.sh in . ./.. ./../..
<beefsprocket> mosha: what are you trying to build anyways?
<mosha> quick synergy....
<mosha> its a program to use 1 keyboard /mouse without a kvm switch
<Hobbsee> mosha: do you have a link to it, and i'll see if it configures on my sysetm?
<mosha> sure
<beefsprocket> ah
<mosha> http://quicksynergy.sourceforge.net
<mosha> this is a gui for easy setup... there is the program regular synergy that i would need to install by command line
<mosha>  but i figured this wuld be easier..  guess not :P
<beefsprocket> do you have automake installed?
<mosha> im not sure
<beefsprocket> wait, that comes with build-essential I think
<supernix> I was just trying to upgrade to breezy
<beefsprocket> supernix: can't you change kde-latest to 351?
<supernix> I could
<beefsprocket> that would work at least
<supernix> what should I do just replace the kde-latest to 351 ?
<beefsprocket> in your sources.list
<beefsprocket> find the line with latest: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main
<beefsprocket> replace it with that
<beefsprocket> mosha, Hobbsee: how are we doing?
<beefsprocket> mine configures no problem...
<mosha> damn
<mosha> i must be missing something .
<beefsprocket> what was the output of ./configure for you? was there a pastebin link?
<mosha> i just insatlled a fresh copy of kubuntu breezy yesterday.. so i might not have everyting
<beefsprocket> mosha: that would likely be it
<mosha> but i did make sure that i insalled gtk2.0 and libglide dev libraries
<Hobbsee> beefsprocket: mosha it's workign here
<mosha> what do you guys think im missing?
<beefsprocket> post the output of ./configure if it has more than a few lines to pastebin and we'll find out soon enough?
<mosha> configure: error: cannot find install-sh or install.sh in . ./.. ./../..
<mosha> thats all it gives me
<beefsprocket> ah
<mosha> i dont need to be root when i do that?
<beefsprocket> nope
<mosha> didnt think so
<isodude> gahrrr
<isodude> <3 kate
<beefsprocket> isodude:  indeed ?
<isodude> have been debugging a app about 4h
<Knowerrors> Hey all, Im building a custom kernel in ubuntu, and looking at one of the howtos it mentions using "-initrd", is this needed, and why?
<beefsprocket> ouch
<isodude> naw, not that much but, still.
<beefsprocket> Knowerrors: unless your filesystem modules are compiled into the kernel, you won't be able to access your filesystem
<beefsprocket> initrd makes a ramdisk allowing your kernel to start loading stuff
<beefsprocket> so it is almost always recommended that you make one
<beefsprocket> takes 2 seconds
<Knowerrors> beefsprocket: I have reiser, my root fs, built as * in my config... is there any other reason to use initrd? Like faster boot or something?
<beefsprocket> umm, just make sure all your fs modules aren't modules and you should be fine, but I don't think it makes enough of a difference either way
<beefsprocket> I could be wrong though
<Knowerrors> cool, I will skip it then
* gerardcb_away is back.
<beefsprocket> Knowerrors: if you can't boot, you know where to look ;)
<Knowerrors> hehe, yup :) , I made the mistake last time I compiled of no initrd, and reiser as (m)
<beefsprocket> ah
<beefsprocket> well there you go -- learn by doing
<Knowerrors> I had forgotten about initrd, repressing painful memories
<supernix> I tried replacing the kde-latest with 351 and still no such luck I get 404 anyway
<beefsprocket> i got used to not having it on gentoo for a while
<beefsprocket> supernix: can you browse the repository in a web browser?
<beefsprocket> like http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde351?
<beefsprocket> ah http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35
<supernix> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/ breezy main
<supernix> that is what I have so far it was deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest breezy main
<beefsprocket> try opening the http link in a browser
<beefsprocket> mosha: any luck?
<mosha> nah, i've been checking on wiki.ubuntulinux.org and i checked google for the error, but cantfind a fix
<beefsprocket> how about trying: whereis gcc
<mosha> tried it and got a few directories..
<mosha> let me do it again
<beefsprocket> nah, that's good enough -- just to have gotten something means its there
<mosha> gcc: /usr/bin/gcc /usr/lib/gcc /usr/bin/X11/gcc /usr/share/man/man1/gcc.1.gz
<mosha> ok
<beefsprocket> do you have libstdc++6? not sure if it is a dep, but it comes up lots for other stuff
<mosha> hm not sure,
<beefsprocket> try apt-getting then
<mosha> ok
<mosha> libstdc++6 is installed
<mosha> but not the -dev
<beefsprocket> how about g++?
<beefsprocket> ah, well you'll want to dev anyways
<beefsprocket> try and see (though I don't think that will fix it, libstdc++ that is)
<Snake__> Hey, any linux gamers in here??
<supernix> ok I got a big amount of text errors to paste who wants to help me sort it out ?
<beefsprocket> supernix: use pastebin
<mosha> after i install updates, do i need to reboot or anything? or should it auto recognize i just installed updates
<beefsprocket> unless it's the kernel, you should be fine
<mosha> ok
<mosha> just installed some different version of libstdc andg++ still no go
<beefsprocket> same error?
<mosha> yes
<beefsprocket> get automake and autoconf too (if they aren't already installed0
<mosha> how can i check if it is already installed by the command line?
<beefsprocket> type automake
<beefsprocket> they autoconf
<beefsprocket> ;)
<mosha> heh
<mosha> neither commands are found
<mosha> guess that answers my ? :P
<beefsprocket> right: start there apt-get install automake autoconf
<beefsprocket> you can do both at once
<supernix> ok here is the error http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/547794
<mosha> ok cool
<beefsprocket> supernix: ok, dpkg -i --force-all /cdrom//pool/main/o/openoffice.org2-helpcontent/openoffice.org2-help-en-us_1.9.129-0.1ubuntu5_all.deb
<beefsprocket> that should force the package to install
<beefsprocket> then you can resume
<mosha> ok both r installed
<beefsprocket> and ./configure says what?
<mosha> and ./configure is running sweet!
<mosha> :P
<beefsprocket> there you go
<mosha> thanks alot
<beefsprocket> automagic
<beefsprocket> np
<beefsprocket> something that you install once and forget until you upgrade 6 months later
<Smeggy> how do i upgrade to kde 3.5.1 in breezy?
<beefsprocket> Smeggy: you might like 3.5.0 a little better -- its a little less quirky
<beefsprocket> IMO that is
<Smeggy> beefsprocket, either is good, I'm just wondering how?
<beefsprocket> ah, well you need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<beefsprocket> what time did you join the channel?
<Smeggy> a while back
<supernix> I just got an error about no such file or directory
<beefsprocket> I posted the steps a while back at around 10:10
<Smeggy> I've done that, and added one of the sources listed on the site
<Smeggy> But when I do apt-get update then apt-get dist-upgrade it doesn't update kde
<Smeggy> When I do dist-upgrade, it lists what appear to be all the KDE packages (akregator, artk.. etc.) but it says "the following packages have been kept back"
<Smeggy> And it doesn't want to get them.
<beefsprocket> Smeggy: but it has already got the rest I take it?
<Smeggy> beefsprocket, What do you mean by the rest?
<beefsprocket> well, what about apt-get install akregator?
<Smeggy> beefsprocket, ill try, one sec.
<beefsprocket> kk
<beefsprocket> supernix: is the cd mounted?
<Smeggy> It's broken.
<beefsprocket> ah that might be why it gets held back
<Smeggy> Can't be installed because kdelibs4c2 (>=4:3.4.3-1 but 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<Tallia1Kubuntu> oh my god i just hear  a person in an electroacoustic music class that doesn't know what is a text file..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and my professor of that class.... called windows PCs "the dask side" :)
<Red_Herring> how do i close other chats in irssi
<Tallia1Kubuntu> CapoEira time!!
<Red_Herring> so far i have 10 up
<beefsprocket> Smeggy: can you pastebin your sources.list?
<Smeggy> beefsprocket, ok
<Smeggy> beefsprocket, one sec... thanks for your time :)
<beefsprocket> np
<mosha> beefsprocket: got it up and running.. thanks again man :P
<beefsprocket> cool
<beefsprocket> good to hear
<beefsprocket> smeggy I see it
<beefsprocket> checking now
<Smeggy> ok
<beefsprocket> well, you can start with just trying to get kdelibs4c2 and see what it says
<Smeggy> ok
<beefsprocket> or you can try just kde35 first and see if it updates
<Smeggy> beefsprocket, trying just kdelibs4c2 gets unmet dependency error for libavahi-client, libavahi-common0 and libavahi-qt3-0
<beefsprocket> umm, well you can try those packages in order too then? I'm not sure how else you could check to see where the problem starts...
<beefsprocket> just work backwards until somehting either installs or gives you a package that you've already seen
<Smeggy> It seems to have unmet dependcies for most of the packages listed
<beefsprocket> have you tried apt-get -f install?
<Smeggy> yeah
<beefsprocket> you could also comment out all the repositories except the kde351
<beefsprocket> then apt-get update
<Smeggy> hmm, that's an idea
<beefsprocket> and then upgrade
<_jason> hello, I am a gnome user, but I wrote a guide on the wiki and am not sure about something in kde.  Where would a user add startup programs?  (equivalent to system > prefs > sessions > startup in gnome)
<Smeggy> Damn, same thing with the list and saying they've all been kept back.
<beefsprocket> try just kde35 then
<Smeggy> Yeah
<beefsprocket> maybe the ppc repository isn't quite ready yet?
<Smeggy> Possibly, but the packages all seem to be there... *shrugs*
<beefsprocket> hmm, good call
<Smeggy> thanks for you time :) imma keep tinkering
<beefsprocket> ok
<Hobbsee> _jason: a symlink in ~/.kde/Autostart
<_jason> Hobbsee: hrmm no nice gui way for new users?
<Hobbsee> not that i know of...
<_jason> Hobbsee: okay, I'll add that in that way, thanks
<avatarman> hello all  ~  does anybody know why when I choose certain packages I get a message that it will BREAK my install?  What is the cause of this?
<_jason> avatarman: what packages and where are you choosing them?
<avatarman> I have the repositories that came with the OS.  I enabled the ones that were greyed out...that's it.  I was trying to install an Open GL war game banos or some such name.
<les> Anyone else getting an error on apt-get update? http://kubuntu.org breezy No public key
<avatarman> I just want to understand the concept behind it.  Is it my hardware or something that it doesn't like?
<Hobbsee> avatarman: means that adding some packages will remove others at times, which could break your system
<avatarman> well,  it won't even let me try it
<avatarman> If I try to proceed it tells me it can't do it.
<avatarman> Did I install something conflicting then?
<Hobbsee> try installing those packages thru apt-get in the console, and pastebin the entire error you get
<avatarman> I haven't really added all that much.
<avatarman> k
<Hobbsee> that'll tell us what you're trying to get rid of by accident
<avatarman> thanks
<avatarman> it was boson and I'm not sure how to apt get it from the konsole.   I tried sudo apt-get boson and it tells me invalid operation
<crimsun> you missed the 'install' part
<avatarman> install goes before  boson then?
<crimsun> yes
<avatarman> =)  okey doke
<avatarman> here it is >>>   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8412   <<<
<mosha> hey ... how do i uninstall a program?
<Hobbsee> mosha: sudo aptitude remove programname
<beefsprocket> mosha: apt-get remove program
<beefsprocket> or aptitude
<mosha> thanks
<isodude> use adept? =)
<Hobbsee> avatarman: sudo apt-get install boson boson-base boson-data boson-music
<Hobbsee> pft, adept takes too long to load
<isodude> just a sec here
<Hobbsee> well, by the time you put in the root password, then it refreshes the list, etc
<isodude> well it's much easier than aptitude =)
<isodude> if you want to use gui.
<Hobbsee> true
<beefsprocket> but doesn't aptitude mark packages by date installed so you can remove dependiencies if you ever want to remove a package?
<Hobbsee> but for stuff like updating and upgrading system, ./up<tab>, enter, password works quite well, and very quickly
<avatarman> hmmm  -  that gave a bit more information  >>>   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8413   <<<
<avatarman> I see that it lists dependencies which are "not installable"  but why are they not installable?  Is it something I did wrong?
<isodude> Havn't used aptitude that much =)
<HymnToLife> avatarman > certainly you didn't enable the correct repos
<HymnToLife> so apt can't find the package to solve the dep
<avatarman> I enabled all the ones that came with the installation of 5.10....
<owner> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<owner> that is really good
<avatarman> so,  the repositories that were installed by default and the greyed out ones which I enabled won't do it?
<avatarman> I'm just trying to understand the whole concept...I thought I could install anything that was listed in the package manger gui
<avatarman> and all those packages,  base, music....are listed
<HymnToLife> what are you trying to install ?
<avatarman> this boson war game
<HymnToLife> hmm
<HymnToLife> ad which are the packages apt says are unavailable ?
<HymnToLife> and*
<avatarman> it's on the link up there
<avatarman> oops
<avatarman> lemme paste it again
<avatarman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8413
<HymnToLife> looks like KDE packages
<HymnToLife> you gotta add the KDE 3.5 repo
<avatarman> I guess I'm gonna have to play around with adding these repositories
<HymnToLife> see here : http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<avatarman> thanks
<HymnToLife> you're welcome :)
<avatarman> Kubuntu has done the best job with my hardware of any of the distros I've tried so far...
<avatarman> my video card works great and my sound
<avatarman> I can play tux racer even
<avatarman> =)
* NeoChaosX is playing  So Fresh,So Clean  by Outkast on Stankonia [amaroK] 
<NeoChaosX> anyone testing kubuntu dapper? how's it holding up?
<NeoChaosX> I'm temped to upgrade to it now, but I don't want to run into any major breakages
<avatarman> I tried downloading the iso,  but somehow got the wrong version and gave up
<avatarman> I'm really trying to master the whole "build my system" thing at the moment.  Trying to get the programs I want.
<NeoChaosX> Huh. You try Gentoo, or did that not work out for you?
<gamma> NeoChaosX: it's better
<gamma> NeoChaosX: err dapper is more stable than it was 2 weeks ago
<avatarman> I've tried slackware  -  which is good,  but I don't necessarily know what's happening sometimes
<gamma> cups doesn't work and kaffeine crashes konqueror every now and then
<avatarman> I started to install Arch and got past the first part but then got confused about adding the other packages after the base install
<NeoChaosX> oh, hm. i guess i'll keep breezy until cups is fixed then
<gamma> arch isn't that great
<gamma> yea when you see me screaming OMG IT WORKS then you can switch :P
<avatarman> I tried aLinux and it was full of insecurities
<NeoChaosX> gamma: LOL. I'll keep that in mind, then
<avatarman> What got me started with Linux was first getting a copy of Linspire at the local computer store,  I didn't like it but then I found the SLAX live CD and that got me hooked on learning Linux
<NeoChaosX> Ah, I see
<NeoChaosX> Gentoo or Linux From Scratch are good learning experiences, too, but I'm sure you don't want to wait for X to compile
<avatarman> I'd have to print the directions from work.  I don't have a printer hooked up here at home
<avatarman> =)
<avatarman> I've been using a computer since 1995.  Surfing the web in those days helped me learn plenty of patience.
<avatarman> so, compilings not the problem,  it's just I'm still learning
<NeoChaosX> ah
<avatarman> I felt pretty good that I understood the base install of Arch and I managed to edit the one config file correctly.
<NeoChaosX> Ah, that's good
<manveru> hmm, i just hang in the install of kubuntu... it just stops after finding my scsi-disk
<damnhil> HOW do I remove the lock of apt-get? My Adept just crashed. The lock remains there.
<manveru> delete it
<NeoChaosX> damnhil: sudo killall adept
<manveru> this doesn't help if adept crashed...
<Smeggy> beefsprocket, woohoo, I got kde 3.5.1 installed
<beefsprocket> Smeggy: sweet, what do you think? how'd you do it?
<Smeggy> beefsprocket, it's great! I removed the majority of the kde3.4.x packages and installed it
<beefsprocket> cool, have you rebooted? sometimes you discover something breaks when you do
<beefsprocket> but most of the time you don't have to
<Smeggy> yup :D first thing I did to make sure :p
<Smeggy> It's all good :)
<Smeggy> At least so far lol
<beefsprocket> wicked
<beefsprocket> make sure to file bug reports if you find any
<Smeggy> yeah
<damnhil> Does anyone know how to play .mov or .wmv video streams from the websites?
<owner> mplayer
<owner> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<les> Hello all, anyone have any idea what packages contain gtk+-2.0? Dep problem
<Hobbsee> !info gtk+-2.0-dev
<Hobbsee> les: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/blog/57/feed
<Hobbsee> oops
<Hobbsee> libgtk2.0-dev
<les> thank you, looks like I have some reading to do.
<les> I was the dev file I needed thanks again Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> no problems :)
<dcwckd> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<_felipe> im looking for help. ive seen on the repositories that the qemu 0.8.0 is available. Does anyone know how can i get adept to download the last vresion of the program???
<_felipe> ive alreadey uncommented all sources.list adresses
<_felipe> anyone knows?
<mandopando> hi
<kezzerxir> Whats the command to install the kernal headerS?\
<mr-russ> apt-cache search kernel
<mr-russ> sudo apt-get install <relevant package found by previous command>
<mandopando> apt-get install | grep headers | apt-cache search kernel   ?
<kezzerxir> hmm
<mandopando> wont be dapper installable from livecd? why are 2 version of flight-cds there (install / live ) ?
<sampan> mandopando  (k)ubuntu livecds are not install cds -- the two are separate.
<sampan> the dvds contain both i think.
<kezzerxir> Do you know what those commands for the headers would be in mandriva
<mr-russ> mandopando: on that's all the wrong.
<sampan> kezzerxir  wouldn't it be better to ask about mandriva in the mandriva channel?
<kezzerxir> awww irc nazis
<sampan> might improve your odds of getting a correct answer
<mr-russ> apt-get install `apt-cache search kernel | grep 'headers' | awk '{print $1}'`
<sampan> naaaaa, not a nazi -- just trying to make sure you get your answer ;)
<kezzerxir> russ is that it?
* sampan doubts mandriva uses apt :X
<[Vampis] > lulu
<[Vampis] > kkathman: :)
<kkathman> hi there
<[Vampis] > kkathman: whazup ?
<kkathman> ahh not much...about to turn in for bed.
<kkathman> almost 1am
<kkathman> in fact, Im outa here :)
<kkathman> nighters
<[Vampis] > lol
<[Vampis] > g'night :)
* ubijtsa2 discovered unexpected behaviour yesterday with the kdenetwork package and zeroconf that it pulls in
<ubijtsa2> it hangs when trying to configure 'lo' interface, preventing the system from completing the boot
* ubijtsa2 goes off to check malone on that
<drumline> I'm looking for the place where I can switch the default run level to 3.. can somebody direct me?
<drumline> preferably on the command line so I can switch it back when I need to..
<ubijtsa2> drumline: if you do 'init 3' you go to runlevel 3
<ubijtsa2> drumline: you can set what the default runlevel is in /etc/inittab
<drumline> cool...
<drumline> now... editing which services start from the command line is next..  :)
<drumline> looks like I just delete the symlink
<ubijtsa2> drumline: you can use update-rc.d to set/reset/delete what goes in /etc/rc?.d/
<drumline> wow...   crazy
<drumline> well that's an interesting way to do it...  thanks.  :)
<ubijtsa2> np
<fetish> hello friends
<[Vampis] > hello
<[Vampis] > :)
<robotgeek> hey
<fetish> im new in kubuntu
<[Vampis] > mmkay
<[Vampis] > :>
<richard2> hola
<ZuLu`> ciao a tutti...
<Xemanth^> hmm i have kubuntu x86 + ati mobility x700 with ati propblabla drivers: xvinfo says no adapters available.... i wonder what that means... mplayer doesn't allow video to xv either
<Tallia1Kubuntu> an additional bar where to put buttons, folder ecc like in kicker and that appear only on key combination?
<Finite9> does anyone have any tips for getting the kamera io_slave working with Konquerer?  I have an IXUS 400 and it is recognised by konquerer, but when I browse the camera, there is only 1 file--i dont see any photos.  What gives?
<Xemanth^> Finite9: i have ixus 400 at home but i don't have cable for it, its little broken camera... it has maximum zoom on all the time... picture is really blurry :>
<Finite9> Xemanth: I have no problems with my IXUS 400 - its slow to browse photos and to focus but image quality is very good
<Firetech> anyone more than me that have problems connecting Kopete to Google Talk?
<Firetech> I get an unknown error
<Firetech> login failed with unknown reason
<Firetech> maybe I supplied the wrong password :S
<Firetech> hmm, yes.
<[Vampis] > Hm, does kopete support google talk ?
<[Vampis] > Is it default or do you need a plugin ?
<morrow> its just a jabber
<[Vampis] > aha
<Mez> hmm anyone here who uses amarok want to do a little testing for me?
<Hobbsee> Mez: what sort of testing?
<Mez> Hobbsee, to see if SQLite allows subselects
<Mez> which it doesnt seem to
<Mez> now if only I know how to get the SQL engine from amarok
<bhearne> 
<djk_> how many decimal places can kcalc provide?
<ubijtsa2> *grumble* how to make apt-get dist-upgrade _not_ ask any questions.. ?
<Hobbsee> use -y
<Hobbsee> but it's fairly risky
<ubijtsa2> it's libc6 that insist on updating timezone, so -y doesn't help either..
<ubijtsa2> Ralph_: I can't send pvt messages
<ubijtsa2> or at least, the irc server whinges about it
<Ralph_> I was just wondering if you are performing a dist-upgrade, cause I did so yesterday with some errors. mvo helped out as this is his project (I believe).
<ubijtsa2> yeh, I am probably not doing it "the normal way' though.
<Ralph_> (5.10 to dapper)
<ubijtsa2> I am installing dapper flight3 server-install via PXE, then a post-install script does the rest for me
<ubijtsa2> and I am fixing up that post-inst script. The idea is a totally automated install..
<Ralph_> mvo just warned me that you might have to run an apt-get -f install afterwards as a single package can stop the process.
<Ralph_> And so it happened. Still trying to fix the x-server now.
<ubijtsa2> Yup.. at the moment though, 'apt-get -qq -y dist-upgrade' stops at setting up libc6, running tzconfig etc
<NRG88> vagy?
<NRG88> sorry
<NRG88> wrong channel ;)
<weedar> What decides which programs get started when you log on to KDE?
<Ralph_> I was there too. Simply stopped the tzconfig with ctrl-c and did the apt-get -f insntall. Worked like a charm (for me).
<Ralph_> At least the system is up and on dapper. Just some flaws with the x server.
<ubijtsa2> Ralph_: it would do, if an attended install :)
<ubijtsa2> I am hacking something that means I should be able to re-install a worker box while I am at home.
<ubijtsa2> (also means people that does not know the perf rig could do it)
<NRG88> i can start firestarter only with sudo?
<csotany> ,
<ubijtsa2> mmhmmm, not even --force-yes bypasses that tzconfig question..
<Ralph_> Cause the zoneinfo is missing.
<bmo> Hey guys, I was thinking of switching to kubuntu. In the past few days i've tested slackware, gentoo (which was pretty awsome) and mandrive since yesterday. But I can't seem to find any good documentation on mandrive, so i was wondering how it is with kubuntu? if its the same as mandrive then there is no point of switching.
<Ralph_> Not installed yet, cause incomplete.
<ubijtsa2> It tells me TZ is already set to England/London, do I want to change it?
<Ralph_> You can't.
<Ralph_> Don't!!!
<ubijtsa2> mm..
<ubijtsa2> the install is in VMware, so I can roll back easily enough
<ubijtsa2> bmo: docs are pretty good
<ubijtsa2> bmo: depends what you are after I guess
<Ralph_> bmo: most importantly, online support (as here) is awsome.
<Ralph_> You will always find somebody willing to help.
<djk_> how many decimal places can kcalc provide with its 96bit double precision?
<NRG88> how can i make firestarter to start up with the KDE, and not to ask the supersuser pass?
<Ralph_> bmo: if you like Gentoo so much, you should try the rr4 live DVD. pretty cool (only a week old).
<bmo> ubijtsa2: sounds great and hw support? I'm tired of running around after drivers. Right now I've been searching 2 days on the net on how to get 3dccel to work on mandrive. And the ppl on #mandrive weren't that great :D
<ubijtsa2> bmo: well, breezy installed flawlessly on a Dell GX280 here at work..
<ubijtsa2> came up with gfx login and all
<bmo> Ralph_ : Hmm, I should try that, but I really don't  have the time to test anymore. Right now I want a working dist :D ..
<weedar> Any graphical (heh) way of enabling programs to start when logging in to KDE? (instead of manually fiddling around in ~/.kde/)
<ubijtsa2> weedar: you can set links in Autostart (or thereabouts)
<weedar> ubijtsa, thanks, but I've understood that. I was just hoping there was a GUI-way of doing it. A friend of mine prefers not fiddling around in a shell :)
<ubijtsa2> weedar: you can do it with konqueror and the menu I think
<weedar> ubijtsa, what menu?
<ubijtsa2> select item in menu, click-hold, drag into Autostart, select to make link (or so)
<ubijtsa2> the kde menu
<manager> hi, do you know a channel or aweb pages that gives informations about kubuntu on powerbooks ?
<weedar> ah, I see ubijtsa, good one! :)
<ubijtsa2> manager: if there is a #kubuntu-ppc, that would be where I'd look :)
<ubijtsa2> weedar: normally, if you have something running when you log out, it will be restarted next time you log in
<ubijtsa2> it saves your session and so forth
<weedar> ubijtsa, of course. But sometimes there are programs you close during a session, yet still want it to start next time. Would be a bother to have to start all the programs before you logout to do so ;)
<ubijtsa2> create shortcuts to them on the desktop?
<robotgeek> manager: hmm, there is no separate channel
<bmo> which version of KDE is kubuntu shipped with? can't find it on the main site
<robotgeek> bmo: 3.4.3, though i guess you can upgrade to 3.5.1 also
<bmo> and will most likely mess something up :D but 3.4.3 sounds good.
<robotgeek> bmo: i've havent heard anything bad, but i'm not upgrading (when i don't need to :))
<bmo> Dunno if it's worth it though, i checked the release note for 3.5 and it wasn't that much difference. Maybe i missed something.. anyways does kubuntu have like a package system like gentoo for instance? "emerge blabla" to download something.. apt?
<robotgeek> yes, apt-get
<matvei> hi
<robotgeek> it's just beaauftiful :)
<robotgeek> bmo: Kmenu -> System -> Adept
<bmo> and the installation, please tell me it has a gui :D .. (still scarred after gentoo, although it's a nice dist)
<robotgeek> bmo: more gui compared to gentoo :)
<matvei> alsaconf doesnt exist in kubuntu ?
<robotgeek> it's still ncurses based, but pretty easy to understand
<robotgeek> no matvei
<matvei> hum :(
<matvei> I have some difficulties with alsa
<matvei> I have 2 soundcards
<matvei> but i dont know how to select one particulary
<matvei> with kde it's not possible :(
<robotgeek> hmm, i don't know matvei, ask in #ubuntu for a generic solution maybe?
<matvei> okay i will !
<vge> hey, is networking fixed in dapper?
<vge> i mean the gui
<robotgeek> vge: never used it, lol
<vge> well i can manage without it sure, but i jsut hate it beeing broken :)
<que> i just downloaded firefox, and want to install it on kubuntu, so i can view flash. what to do?
<robotgeek> que: which version?
<que> fire 1.5 kubuntu 5.10
<que> do i always use the command line (or terminal window) to install programs?
<robotgeek> que: Kmenu -> System -> Adept
<robotgeek> que, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<robotgeek> !adept
<ubotu> I heard adept is a package manager for Kubuntu. A howto is provided here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<que> thanks!
<vge> que: you can also try "synaptic" if it suites you better, available in the repos
<Ralph_> que: if you are afraid of so many command lines, there is a simpler solution (which I used for convenience): adept to uninstall the old version and download the new version from the firefox website. Extract into a subfolder in your home directory and done.
<que> what i've done so far is download and extract the files
<que> i think they are in mye home dir
<Ralph_> then you are ready do use the new firefox. just open konquerer and click on firefox in the new folder.
<Ralph_> que: you just might have some problems when using other programs to link to the new firefox.
<que> the icon looks like a terminal windows
<que> -s
<que> int he firefox folder
<que> nothing happens when i launch it (if that's what i'mdoing)
<que> click it, that is
<jose> I'm getting this error when i start KDE: "Could not start kstartupconfig check your installation". Alguien me puede ayudar con eso?
<jose> Someone can help me with that?
<boha> hello!
<boha> i have 1 problem
<boha> :'(
<Ralph_> que: try in a shell to look for any problems
<boha> i tryed to boot live cd
<boha> but..
<boha> then i dot get into kubuntu
<que> what about apt-get install firefox ?
<que> error code 13 - no access
<Ralph_> que: thought you downloaded it already from the firefox website.
<boha> it stops where kubunu is cheching hardware or something
<Ralph_> que: did you download and extract as root?
<Ralph_> que: (using sudo)
<boha> Ralph?
<boha> can you help me?
<Ralph_> I believe that apt-get install firefox won't give you the lastest version (I think you wanted 1.5)
<Ralph_> boha: need some more details...
<boha> hmmm...
<blahh> volunteers needed:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127534
<Ralph_> boha: you might have to diable some features (passed over as parameter at boot time) to get it working.
<blahh> tour on login
<boha> how can i do that ralph?
<boha> i think it stops a cheching hard disks
<Ralph_> boha: i.e. some laptops require the vga=771 option to get the graphic card working.
<jose> I'm getting this error when i start KDE: "Could not start kstartupconfig check your installation".Someone can help me with that?
<boha> ok tnx
<boha> i will try somthing
<Ralph_> boha: try to find out what is stopping the boot process and set it off with the kernell parameter. You can still try to enable it later on.
<robotgeek> blahh: hmm, look for Ubuntu Express
<ubijtsa2> Ralph_: I think the answer to my problem is to use expect..
<robotgeek> blahh: hmm, actually that isn't it
<blahh> we are looking to make a tour of the ubuntu desktop at first login, including assistance in seting up internet connection, intro to synaptic, etc etc...
<blahh> we want to make it interactive
<robotgeek> blahh: is your id jbaloul on the forums?
<blahh> something like the winXP tour, and WinXP out of the box exoierience
<blahh> yup
<robotgeek> blahh: if you need to get it included with ubuntu, and it has to remain one cd size, how will we fit movies?
<blahh> robotgeek: there are many different formats that it can be done including gash (gnu flash) which is very lite
<blahh> i don't think size is the issue
<blahh> just hands
<blahh> developers, graphic designers, qa, etc etc
<robotgeek> blahh: hmm
<robotgeek> i think they were planning to do something like that, and it may acutally be in the wings. brb
<blahh> anyone looking to contribute?
<robotgeek> blahh: i'm asking someone if he knows of an existing effort
<blahh> cool
<DaveQ1> how does one set the system wide fonts for non KDE apps ?? mine have gone all small and hard to read
<robotgeek> blahh: i had the same idea about 2 weeks ago, i remember reading something somewhere :)
* DaveQ1 hasn't used Debian systems much before 
<blahh> ha!
<robotgeek> DaveQ1: Kmenu -> System Settings
<DaveQ1> hmmm , i did that
<DaveQ1> yeah thats only changing KDE apps and windows
<DaveQ1> Gaim, Thunderbird, firefox, adept all display this ultra small font, REAL tough on the eyes.  KDE apps are fine
<robotgeek> DaveQ1: Apppearance, gtk-styles and fonts
<DaveQ1> robotgeek:  packages i need ??
<DaveQ1> oh, menus ok
<robotgeek> blahh: apparently canonical is hiring "professionals" to do this for ubuntu
<DaveQ1> robotgeek: hmmmm it doesnt open anything, just a bouncing cursor and then nothing
<blahh> robotgeek: really ! when were send a link
<DaveQ1> robotgeek:  what is that meant to launch ??
<robotgeek> blahh: no links, i asked a guy in the doc team
<robotgeek> blahh: however, we can try for kubuntu i think
<blahh> ah i c....very cool
<blahh> why they are not going to do it for kde?
<blahh> robotgeek: lets do it
<blahh> open your channels
<robotgeek> heh, don't ask me. maybe you should create a spec, and mail the sounder mailing list
<robotgeek> i meant for "hy they are not going to do it for kde?"
<robotgeek> i am willing to help for kde :)
<DaveQ1> ok, i got the GTK config section through launching the System Settings
<robotgeek> blahh: ^^
* robotgeek things thunderbird and firefox are not gtk 
<robotgeek> thinks
<DaveQ1> but any changes i make have no effect, currently set for font 16 ; upping to 25 doesnt make a diff
<DaveQ1> i didnt think they were actually
<blahh> can you put your poet in the forum so the rest know of it
<blahh> poet=post
<robotgeek> blahh: yes, posting right away
<DaveQ1> umm Gaim is still small too and Gaim is GTK for sure
<blahh> 10x
* NRG88 * X has quit (*.net *.split)
<CellarDoor> hello all
<CellarDoor> anyone had any problems installing kubuntu for amd64 ?
<blahh> robotgeek: i am doing my best :)
<CellarDoor> I've been trying to get the amd64 version to install on my friends computer but it just hangs and says something about checksum failure... the disc is fine on other systems
<CellarDoor> All ubuntu/kubuntu discs on his system are coming up with the same error and wont install
<CellarDoor> he's desperate
<CellarDoor> sobbing and kicking wildly on the floor
<CellarDoor> its not pretty
<robotgeek> CellarDoor: and that error is?
<CellarDoor> wait, we have to plug his computer back in because we've packed up
<boha> Ralph_?
<CellarDoor> ok firing it up again, will give details in a few moments
<CellarDoor> This is what were getting, "There was a problem reading data from the CD-ROM. Please make sure it is in the drive. If retrying does not work, you should check the integrity of your CD-ROM"... When we check the CD's integrity we get, "The ./install/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/initrd.gz file failed the MD5 checksum verification. Your CD-ROM or this file may have been corrupted.""
<CellarDoor> Same error is reported from any ubuntu disk on his computer - they work fine on my system
<CellarDoor> And we are n00bs
<CellarDoor> :P
<boz> cellardoor did you burn your own cd? or is it an "official" press?
<CellarDoor> I burned my own
<dipnlik> CellarDoor: maybe the disc was burnt at too high speed
<CellarDoor> But I have an official ubuntu here and that reported the same error
<boz> try a reburn i had the same problem, i finally gave up and ordered 5 cd' from ShipIt
<CellarDoor> dipnlik: I tried 4x (slow as my drive will go) no luck
<dipnlik> weird
<boz> lol you didn't happen to pull your "victim" machine off the garge shelf did you?  I had to clean my cd-rom on an install the other day?
<CellarDoor> This is a new system
<boz> i'm with dipinlik then.....weird
<CellarDoor> athlon64, gigabyte mobo, benq dw1640 dvd burner
<CellarDoor> I'm at a loss
<vge> hmm, can i force programs to remember my root password allways when entering adept or programs like that, i can check the "remeber for this session", but after reboot?
<farous> CellarDoor: and you are using the 64 install cd?
<CellarDoor> yes
* NRG88 brb
<CellarDoor> What if I get him to burn it on his system under Windows instead of me burning it on mine and then giving it to him ?
<ctaborda> Hi I need some help!!! I changed my login manager theme and now it doesnt work... and it wont let me log in...
<CellarDoor> His system doesnt seem to like anything I burned on my system :P
<ctaborda> How can I change from KDM and GDM login manager ? I forgot the file that I need to edit
<farous> ctaborda: dpkg -reconfigure gdm
<farous> or kdm whatever you have installed
<farous> CellarDoor: and your friend has an amd 64 too
<CellarDoor> yes
<CellarDoor> :P
<ctaborda> farous: that wont work :S
<farous> ctaborda: stick sudo infornt of it
<farous> sudo dpkg -reconfigure
<ctaborda> i did ofcourse
<robotgeek> ctaborda: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<farous> try which gdm
<CellarDoor> My system = no problems... His system = talk to the hand
<CellarDoor> I don't geddit
<ctaborda> farous: and robotgeek: It does reconfigure it, but reloads and gives me the same error..
<ctaborda> what is the file to edit to select XDM or KDM or GDM?
<farous> what err?
<ctaborda> Error with the theme
<vge> hey, when i click an external html link, firefox tryes to open it locally (file://) how do i prevent this?
<farous> ctaborda: for the reconfigure to work you need to reboot or kill the display manager manually
<ctaborda> farous: I did.. still wont work
* NRG88 hoppa, i'm back ;)
<snikker> i've got a problem with synaptic (apt-get update same error):  unable to get cdrom:    can you help me?
<robotgeek> snikker: do you have the cdrom in the drive?
<snikker> robotgeek: yes
<Ralph_> snikker: is it mounted?
<snikker> robotgeek: yes
<robotgeek> snikker: put the cdrom in the tray, and type "sudo apt-cdrom add"
<snikker> robotgeek: i've already do it, but i've got this error: Unable to locate any package files, perhaps this is not a Debian Disc
<ctaborda> So anyone know what file it is I need to edit to change between xdm, kdm and gdm?
<robotgeek>  /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<P4C0> hello guys
<snikker> robotgeek: the problem is occourred when i've uncheck the flag cdrom.... in synaptic  when i've re-checked it doesn't work
<robotgeek> snikker: do you have an internet connection?
<ctaborda> thanks
<robotgeek> i mean on the linux box :)
<boz> cellardoor, http://home.online.no/~osmoma/how2burn.html
<snikker> robotgeek: yes
<robotgeek> snikker: maybe you can comment out the cdrom repository in your sources.list "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<P4C0> guys how can I check all the packages available for kubuntu?
<tijn> hi all Q: my new laptop just arrived, want to install kubuntu, and it just does nothing Uncompressing Linux.... booting the kernel
<tijn> and thats it :/
<Ralph_> tijn: try booting with the option vga=771
<snikker> robotgeek: the cdrom repository in sources.list is already uncommented :-(
<dipnlik> is there a simple kde image viewer that also can do basic editing such as resize pictures? tried gwenview with kipi-plugins but it doesn't resize proportionally
<tijn> Ralph_, got a point there!
<robotgeek> snikker: i meant, comment it out. put a  '#" in front of the line
<dipnlik> for windows users, i want something like irfanview
<P4C0> guys how can I list all the packages available for kubuntu?
<robotgeek> P4C0: packages.ubuntu.com or look for it from adept
<snikker> robotgeek: ah, ok....  i but i don't want download the things that i've already got on dvd... any other ideas?
<P4C0> thanks robotgeek
<robotgeek> or apt-cache search, P4C0
<P4C0> robotgeek, no I don't have kubuntu here, I'm planning to install it, but will like to take a look at the official package list before
<mo0osah> anyone here who can help this idiot?
<tijn> Ralph_, nope doesnt do the trick, uncompressing vmlinuz... black screen
<robotgeek> P4C0: hmm, looking
<mo0osah> i was mounting my external usb hard drive and messed up my fstab
<mo0osah> how do i fix it
<P4C0> robotgeek, warty, hoary, hoary-backports, breezy, breezy-backports, dapper !?
<robotgeek> P4C0: you probably should use breezy
<robotgeek> which are releases for (k)ubuntu
<tijn> i see more info without vga=771 than with :/
<P4C0> robotgeek, thanks, I'm just not sure, I'm a slackware user, and was planning to install kubuntu to my girlfriend... but don't know, and this are .deb packages? my experience with that is not as good as I'll like
<robotgeek> P4C0: with debs? surprising
<robotgeek> P4C0: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/breezy/ you can find lists here (file-blah.list)
<tijn> mmh damn
<tijn> when trying debian the same happens :/
<P4C0> robotgeek, yes, when you remove a deb it keeps the etc files, then you install a new version and it keeps the old and purge usually didn't work the way it should, so you end up with a command line of about 250 characters to make something really simple...
<robotgeek> P4C0: heh
<P4C0> robotgeek, in slack for example if you remove something it remove it all, and if you install a package that have a etc file that already exist it adds .new to the file name, so you can then make a diff and choose what to do, so been used to that is kind of strange for me to change, even it's not that user friendly at all
<robotgeek> P4C0: apt-get shoudl as kyou if you want to install it, and you can diff it while installation
<AnsiC> hello
<robotgeek> should ask you
<AnsiC> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/cC5O0B98.html
<trappist> P4C0: apt-get remove --purge will also wipe out your config files
<AnsiC> 3ddesktop return that errors !!
<AnsiC> someone can help me ?
<ctaborda> hi, I am having some problems with my login manager... I get a theme error and wont let me login... how can I solve this?...  I tried dpkg-reconfigure gdm and will not work
<P4C0> yep, "*should*"
<trappist> AnsiC: make sure you have load "dri" in your xorg.conf
<AnsiC> now i'm on gnome
<P4C0> trappist, in debian or (k)ubuntu? cause I have tried it a lot of times in debian and for somepackages it dosen't work
<AnsiC> gnome use xorg to
<AnsiC> or use xfree86?
<trappist> P4C0: it's possible (probable) that some packages are imperfect in that some config files aren't flagged as such
<robotgeek> P4C0: it should be apt-get remove --purge <package>
<robotgeek> however, i dunno how t odo that for the dependencies
<P4C0> I will give it a try :)
<vge> ls
<tijn> Ralph_, Thnx for your help, cant reply cuz iam not registered :/
<tijn> Ralph_, but when i booted with linux noapic nolapic it worked
<[Vampis] > *humming*
<AnsiC> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/GVUaLs97.html  <== lspci output
<AnsiC> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/ciK0kn73.html  <== 3ddesk output
<AnsiC> someone can help me ?
<Armagguedes> hello
<Armagguedes> i wanted to install kubuntu on a multi-partitioned disc, but when i checked the windows partiiton, it had a /media/hda1 bootflag. shouldn't it be /windows, as i've seen somewhere on the install process?
<robotgeek> hi
<robotgeek> no clue Armagguedes , never done windows dual booting :(
<robotgeek> maybe also ask in #ubuntu?
<Armagguedes> ok tks
<Armagguedes> i have
<kkathman> hello robotgeek
<Armagguedes> being ignored
<Armagguedes> btw do you know if kde351 has fixed that obnoxious bug in which you cant activate the wireless card?
<Armagguedes> i enabled it and immediatly after it disabled itself
<Armagguedes> using sudo kcontrol
<kkathman> Armagguedes: thats not a kde error actually, but a kubuntu one.  I believe there is a bug that already exists on it.
<robotgeek> hey kkathman , morning
<Armagguedes> hm
<Armagguedes> does it exist on the regular ubuntu?
<kkathman> I know it does not exist on other distros
<tijn> how is Ati support in kubuntu?
<kkathman> tijn: its hit and miss with ATI in general
<tijn> mmh
<tijn> so it works but sometimes not :D
<kkathman> tijn: in general, ATI isnt the most linux friendly
<kkathman> but most of the standard, pre-installed cards are supported
<kkathman> tijn:  I think its the multifunction cards that are the bigger problems
<Armagguedes> in other words, no x900xt superpluswtv for you
<robotgeek> kkathman: may i /msg you?
<Ralph_> tijn: I got my ATI running. Used this (http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/1503/Ati-Treiber-installiernschnell-und-einfach.html) and it worked for me.
<NRG88> hi, i can't connect to gmail
<NRG88> :(
<kkathman> there are alot of workarounds tho
<NRG88> i installed firestarter
<Armagguedes> me neither NRG88
<NRG88> i can only connect, if i click Stop Firewall
<Armagguedes> i have an msn account there and i cant login
<tijn> ok thanks, Ralph_ is that in german?
<tijn> whoa Kubuntu is, everything works! wifi and all :D
<NRG88> stop firewall stops the firestarter processes, or the iptables?
<NRG88> because it only works, if i click stop firewall
<Ralph_> tijn: Ups, sorry, missed that. But the commands are pretty self-explanatory.
<tijn> Ralph_, i will fresh up my german :D
<Ralph_> tijn: If you need translation - just ask.
<NRG88> i can't connect to wiki.kubuntu.org or wiki.ubuntu.org either
<tijn> ok! thnx
<tanubis> Can I ask questions on setting stuff up here?
<NRG88> Armagguedes, i think it's something that it has with secure connections
<NRG88> i noticed in fitefox
<NRG88> i noticed in firefox
<ctaborda> Guys how can I change the default programs? like I dont want Konqueror to be my default browser...
<tanubis> Ahwell... worth a shot.   Question:  I just installed a fresh kubuntu on an Averatec 3300 laptop, and it seems to detect the onboard wireless fine.  I told it to use the hardline in the install as the default connection, but it doesn't seem to want to allow the wifi to work.  The Kwifimanager picks up my home network at 97% and claims it's connected, but it doesn't seem to want to use DHCP to give itself an IP.  Anyone know what I'm doing wrong?
<robotgeek> tanubis: hmm, maybe this will help
<robotgeek> tanubis, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<LjL> tanubis: i don't know the answer, but yes, you can definitely ask this kind of questions here
* robotgeek curses kwifi manager
<tanubis> I'll give it a shot, thanks
<tanubis> ok, it doesn't seem to use the same sort of gui as ubuntu, but I went into the system settings and found something similar.  I have network settings up on my screen under the system settings, and it lists both my NICs.  The ethernet one shows as enabled, and the wifi as disabled.  When I use the interface to enable the wifi, it flicks to a checkmark for about 1/2 a second and then goes back to disabled.
<bl42er> hi all
<bl42er> i have problem with my sound card, help me
<trappist> !ask
<trappist> hrm.
<bl42er> sb live 24
<bl42er> not sound when i play music
<tanubis> hmmm
<tanubis> I tried to do this in ifconfig, and I set up as much as I could.  It's detecting other networks in the area now as well as mine, but still doesn't want to connect.
<asraniel> hei, anyone here has the same problem that kdevelop is very unstable? it crashes all the time
<kkathman> asraniel:  not the first time Ive heard that comment, though I dont use it personally
<asraniel> kkathman: its realy horrible, you cant develop anything without a crash. at least i know where i dont have to click (there is one button in particular that kills kdevelop 50% of the time, but i need it!)
<tijn> Q: with amarok, how to play mp3?
<tijn> iam now getting gstreamer0.8-lame dunno if this works
<kkathman> asraniel: are you programming in C then?
<tanubis> does anyone know how I can get a broader range of package repositories?
<tanubis> it seems fairly narrow
<tanubis> I just don't want to make my system go crunch by adding a whole bunch of new ones :S
<Ralph_> tijn: how did the ATI thing work?
<kkathman> asraniel: I dont know how valuable it may be, but for an editor Quanta is very stable, especially for HTML, CSS. PHP, Python, PERL, and XML kinds of things..which are my interests.
<tijn> Ralph_, not yet, have to do that @home
<tijn> @work atm
<tijn> now i wanna play some music for in the car :D
<tijn> ah got sound :D
<tijn> with xmms though :)
<jmarrero> hello
<jmarrero> someone here compiles his own kernel on kubuntu?
<NRG88> how can i restart KDE without endig my session?
<NRG88> like xchat, amarok, etc.
<jmarrero> I dont know :(
<Tm_T> NRG88: you really can't
<NRG88> i have to logout?
<jmarrero> yep
<NRG88> ok
<Tm_T> prolly yes
<Nomad411> If I setup Windows as a dual boot to my XP, I can keep a third partition for data exchange between the two, right?  Formatting FAT?
<Nomad411> I'm open to suggestions?
<jmarrero> Nomad Fat32 is the one I use
<Nomad411> Oh even gooder :)
<jmarrero> for that
<Nomad411> looking up mkfs now
<Nomad411> vfat?
<jmarrero> I have Kubuntu / Win Xp and got a fat32 6gig partition with mp3s
<Nomad411> How did you format it, from Win of Linux?
<Nomad411> or linux?
<jmarrero> Windows
<Nomad411> ahh ok, then we can pick it up from Kubuntu
<Nomad411> !fat32
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<jmarrero> yep :)
<Nomad411> Hum.. I coudl have XP be fat32 too maybe then
<NRG88> does anyone use mozilla thunderbird?
<Nomad411> who doesn,t?
<Nomad411> :)
<NRG88> i need to import my account settings from windows
<Nomad411> thunderbird there too?
<NRG88> yep
<Nomad411> transfer the default.?!%$!#(&!#whatever folder that is your account
<NRG88> ok, thanks
<Nomad411> You may have to re-permissions stuff once transferred, you'll see
<Nomad411> I don't recall problems when i did
<NRG88> Nomad411, i used thunderbird 1.5
<NRG88> seems like 1.0.7 has some problems with my account files
<Nomad411> not me yet though.. Should be same.. They must have somethign on teh Tb website about this..
<kameron> is there anything like gdeskcal for kde?
<pussfeller> whats the dcop grapical interface called?
<pussfeller> i thot it was Dcop or something
<Tm_T> kdcop?
<Tm_T> magical K ;)
<jpatrick> Tm_T: that's it!
<pussfeller> thx
<Tm_T> hi jpatrick
<jpatrick> hello
<Tm_T> whats up
<jpatrick> just some things for the meeting
<jpatrick> (homework too :P)
<jpatrick> omg, new features at Last :)
<Tm_T> what?
<jpatrick> http://www.last.fm/updates/feb2006.php
* NRG88 brb
<kkathman> would anyone know why, when kubuntu starts up and alsa is started, there would be a continual buzz/squeal in my speakers?  Its not the sound card, as it works perfectly with windows and with SuSE under 3.5.1.
<Tm_T> jpatrick: aah, just if they could keep their main service stable =)
<Tm_T> kkathman: volume levels are f*ed in some level?
<jpatrick> kkathman: do you have 3D enchanement on? (I hated the static that made)
<kkathman> Tm_T:  well I can pull the volumes down and its still there..and It specifically starts as soon as you see the boot up process start Alsa
<Tm_T> kkathman: interesting, maybe there's something going on in alsamixer
<kkathman> jpatrick:  no I have no such capability on my video card (very basic vid card)
<jpatrick> video card/sound?
<kkathman> Tm_T:  ???
* cold_m how i make my computer to limit connection on speed on internet to others computers?
<kkathman> jpatrick:  no it is absolutely NOT the card because when I boot the same box to Suse, there are no problems whatsoever
<kkathman> so Im thinking it must be something in Alsa
<kkathman> for sure
<jpatrick> kkathman: first you were talking about speakers, next you mention vid cards...
<Tm_T> kkathman: does mute help?
<kkathman> jpatrick:  you mentioned 3D
<kkathman> Tm_T:  I can turn the speakers OFF and it doesnt help
<kkathman> I know that sounds weird
<jpatrick> kkathman: KMix has an option for 3D enchanement
<kkathman> but again...doesnt happen with windows or Suse
<Tm_T> kkathman: but in alsamixer, if mute there, does it help?
<kkathman> jpatrick:  I will check that
<kkathman> let me reboot
<cold_m> ei
<cold_m> someone do you listen for Hristo Stoichkov
<cold_m> this is football star!
<cold_m> :)
<mmHg> can anybody help with a g++ compile problem?
<mmHg> I can't even compile a simple "hello world" - looks like some kind of library issue
<Nomad411> !xp
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Nomad411
<trappist> mmHg: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<cold_m> shhh
<cold_m> what are you speeking?
<jpatrick> English.....
<mmHg> trappist:  thanks, I'll give it a try
<cold_m> jpatrick, i know...this was a joke ;)
<kkathman-away> jpatrick:  went to kmix - it responds to the volume meter
<kkathman> and I turned off the "master surround" which removed the buzz
<mmHg> trappist:  it worked!  thanks a bunch
<jpatrick> right
<kkathman> now I need to find something I can try to get a system notification
<jpatrick> is there no 3D option (that's what causes static here)
<kkathman> jpatrick:  can you tell me how you have your kmix sliders set?  which one are "on"
<jpatrick> all, but 3D
<kkathman> jpatrick:  I tried just turning off the 3d, but that didnt stop the problem
<jpatrick> hmmm
<kkathman> jpatrick:  could you go through your "switches" then?
<jpatrick> none on
<kkathman> if I turn off the "spread fron to Surround and center - the buzz goes away too
<jpatrick> I haven't got that option
<dcwckd> anyone around?
<jpatrick> dcwckd: loads
<cold_m> who doesn't turn off your computer
<dcwckd> lol awesome
<cold_m> who have the best uptime? :)
<NRG88> i have imported my profiles in thunderbird, but it say's that something is wrong, like something about read/write permissions
<kkathman> how would I get the system to play a sound (not a CD) ??
<dcwckd> ubuntu packages lineakd
<kkathman> ahh wait I know
<dcwckd> I want to know how I can install klineakconfig
<dcwckd> anyone heard of this app
<kkathman> yah Im getting no sound now
<kkathman> :(
<dcwckd> no one?
<kkathman> yanno...systemsetting just sucks in kubuntu :(  lots and lots of bugs there
<cold_m> eiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<cold_m> da vi eba maikata...
<kkathman> they gotta fix that !!
<NRG88> does anyone use thunderbird?
<jpatrick> Not me
<NRG88> Nomad411?
<cold_m> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
<Nomad411> yup
<Nomad411> yes
<Nomad411> :)
<NRG88> i imported my profiles
<Nomad411> NRG88: what's up? How did it go?
<NRG88> eventually i installed 1.5
<NRG88> but there's some problem with permission i think
<Nomad411> ok..
<Nomad411> is there a particular message or error?
<NRG88> it says something, about read/write permissions
<NRG88> yep
<Nomad411> Basically, I'll bet it's more ownership
<Nomad411> are you fluent with linux commandline?
<NRG88> a little
<kkathman> jpatrick:  thanks for the help, seems ok now
<jpatrick> great :)
<Nomad411> if you open up a konsole, go to teh folder where your profile i sstored
<Nomad411> cd $home/.thunderbird  or cd $home/.mozilla-thunderbird
<NRG88> there
<Nomad411> ls -al
<NRG88> its home/nrg88/.thunderbird :)
<kameron> anyone use superkaramba?
<Nomad411> what's your username/group showing for the default.%@#@ folder?
<Nomad411> sp nrg88 then
<Nomad411> so
<NRG88> nrg88
<NRG88> permissions: drwxr-xr-x
<Nomad411> if you type chown -R nrg88.nrg88 default.whatveritIs
<Nomad411> It'll make sure that first you own everything underneath there
<Nomad411> do that and restart Thunderbird
<Nomad411> Did it pickup your folders and mail and everything?
<NRG88> yes
<cold_m> maika ti da eba ludaaaa
<NRG88> but i still have an alert
<boha> i need some help
<Nomad411> Q: I'm trying to setup windows "second", and it should be on hdb.  It refuses to install there since I don't have a windows partition on hda.  Should I just dicsonnect hda, install, and manually add Xp to grub after?
<Nomad411> ok, then, permissions would be..
<Nomad411> chmod -R 775 defualt.&?#    I asssume
<Nomad411> heheh    asssume
<boha> anyone linux maniac here?
<wimpies> is there any more recent version of firefox than 1.0.7 packaged for kunbutu 5.10 ?
<Nomad411> !firefox
<wimpies> !firefox
<wimpies> what do you mean ?
<Nomad411> broken
<Nomad411> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Nomad411> there :)
<wimpies> Thx
<Nomad411> np :)
<boha> Nomad411?
<Nomad411> yes
<NRG88> Nomad411, thank you very much :)
<boha> i have 1 problem witl linux can you help me?
<NRG88> it works
<Nomad411> NRG88: kewl :)
<Nomad411> Go forth ane muslitply spam now!
<Nomad411> woops..
<Nomad411> bad typos
<Nomad411> boha: just spell out the problem and if someone can help they probably will
<Nomad411> !windows
<ubotu> hmm... windows is unnecessary - everything runs in linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<Nomad411> lol
<Nomad411> !xen
<ubotu> xen is probably a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. It can be found at http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/Research/SRG/netos/xen/ .
<boha> i have to paste 24 lines:D so its better to paste them in privat;)
<Nomad411> no, use pastebin
<boha> how?
<wimpies> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Nomad411> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<wimpies> !mplayer
<ubotu> hmm... mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
* Nomad411 thinks that wimpies has just discovered ubotu!
<Nomad411> :)
<Nomad411> is Xen good?
<wimpies> Nomad411 : well never to old to learn ... ;)
<Nomad411> So anyone with advice on installing windows on hdb?
<NRG88> hm
<NRG88> try removing the linux hdd?
<boha> ok i post in postbin :D
<NRG88> then only one hdd will be there
<trappist> Nomad411: if you're doing winxp, should be a breeze from the installer.  if it's something like win98, can't be done.
<Nomad411> it is XP, but refuses to do it, it wants me to wipe out a partition on hda?
<trappist> Nomad411: sounds like a problem for #windows :)
<Nomad411> trappist: If I disconnect hda, install on hdb and reconnect, I should be able to set up grub to boot XP?
<trappist> yes
<Nomad411> trappist: You're rigth of course
<Nomad411> Thanks
<Nomad411> boha: what's up, pasted yet?
<boha> yes
<Nomad411> You hav eto paste the link back in here after rigth ? :)
<boha> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8441
<boha> oky:D
<NRG88> Nomad411, why don't hou disable hda from bios if you can, else just remove the IDE cable
<NRG88> then XP will see only one drive
<Nomad411> boha: ^^here it ends  means that it stops there?
<NRG88> install xp, then modify grub
<boha> yes
<NRG88> it should work
<Nomad411> NRG88: Yup, thanks :)
<boha> do i have to press something?
<NRG88> yw :)
<Nomad411> boha: not much I can do, your best bet is to ask in here, once in a while, not every 5 minutes of course
<Nomad411> and googling fo rit
<boha> oky tnx:)
<Nomad411> actually, why not disconnect USB things an dboot without them.
<Nomad411> then plug them in one by one, you seem to hav ea problem with IRQ, I dunno :)
<Nomad411> Or at least disconnect the things you don't really need
<boha> oh so you tink that USB tink are responsible for that?
<boha> i will try
<boha> tnx
<Nomad411> I'm not even sure it,s that either.. :(
<Nomad411> good luck
<boha> i have cable for camera in USB
<boha> i wil pull out
<boha> brb
<mo0osah> On my internal harddrive i had windows and linux partitions and a partition for data storage between windows and linux
<mo0osah> i just installed kubuntu
<mo0osah> can someone tell me how to data partition up
<roka> can i install a x86 .deb package on my amd64?
<mo0osah> why would you do that
<mo0osah> defeats the purpose of 64bit processor
<roka> when i try to install its says that the .dev isent the same as my arch
<mo0osah> get x86 64
<roka> but i want to install the x86 mplayer so i can use the plugins
<trappist> roka: if you have a 64 bit system, you'll need to set up a 32 bit chroot for that
<mo0osah> I think amd supports 32 bit aswell
<Xemanth^> roka: i had same problem, i unistalled x86-64 and installed x86
<Xemanth^> roka: i mean distro
<_igor> hey.... why when i start adept from the menu it wont start?
<Xemanth^> too many problems with x86-64 and then even ati cra*
<_igor> it just makes some signs of trying really hard but then dies on me
<_igor> but running sudo adept works fine
<_igor> can anyone explain this to me please?
<Nomad411> _igor: mayeb try starting it without sudo, from teh command line.. You should see error mesages if any
<_igor> right
<Nomad411> _igor: the command from my menu is   adept %i %m -caption "%c"
<dcwckd> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<weedar> Anyone know how to turn off one-clicking in KDE? :)
<Nomad411> _igor: compare what you have in your menu
<dcwckd> weedar
<_guigui> coucou
<dcwckd> sys settings -> mouse :P
<weedar> d'oh
<weedar> thanks dcwckd  ;)
<NRG88> Nomad411, can i make thunderbird minimize to tray?
<_guigui> hello i am a new
<_guigui> who can help me i am french
<_igor> Nomad411: same command
<_guigui> helllo
<_guigui> nobody can help me
<Nomad411> _igor: did it start in read-only mode?
<_igor> yeah
<Nomad411> You want to be not french anymore?   LOL    je suis francophoen aussi..
<Nomad411> francophone
<_guigui> cool un francais
<_igor> Nomad411: yeas
<_igor> yes
<boha> !pastebin
<_guigui> je vien juste d installer ubuntu et g qq pb
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<slow-motion> hallo
<Nomad411> _igor: I don,t know.. sorrty :(
<Nomad411> Attends..
<Nomad411> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<NRG88> Nomad411, can i make thunderbird minimize to tray?
<Nomad411> Voila.. :)
<_guigui> tu peu m aider nomad411
<NRG88> or i need a plugin?
<Nomad411> NRG88: dunno, tell me how when you find out, woudl like it too
<NRG88> ok
<Nomad411> _guigui: vient a #kubuntu-fr
<_igor> i just don't get it, why is there an item in the Menu i can only run in command line?!!!?
<Nomad411> NRG88: Good point
<tanubis> I have a bit of a strange problem...  Kubuntu seems to have gotten confused between my wireless card and my hardline
<tanubis> it says I'm connected with wireless, and it detects my network...  but as soon as I unplug, it goes down
<tanubis> and the IP it says it is connected to is a hardline ip, not a wireless one
<tanubis> what can I do to sort it out?
<Nomad411> tanubis: It may be that you have some kind of bridging going on..
<Nomad411> follow through your networking maybe, traceroute to the gatweay, etc.. see if you go through the line
<Nomad411> nothign weird in your network settings?
<tanubis> not that I know of...
<tanubis> let me check
<cyanid3> I'm trying to run a dvd in a fairly new installation of kubuntu using mplayer.  All that it does is display a black screen.  Do I have to install anytying after the ubuntu install to play dvds?
<Nomad411> tanubis: i.e. is your gateway for the wifi card the other nic?
<Nomad411> !dvd
<ubotu> it has been said that dvd is DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<cyanid3> hmm, i swear i checked for htat
<Nomad411> ahh
<cyanid3> maybe I'm crazy though
<Nomad411> I rememebr have=ing a hell of a hard time at first with that a long tine ago.. Kinda blurry now..
<Nomad411> !crazy
<ubotu> Nomad411: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Nomad411> nope, seemingly fine :0
<tanubis> ok, it has the network connected now, but the hardline isn't working
<tanubis> if I run lshw -C network , it tells me that network1 (eth1) is disabled, everything else seems ok
<tanubis> but when I go ifup eth1 , it reports an error: ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1
<cyanid3> I eat my hat : ).  libdvdcss wasn't installed
<cyanid3> thanks !
<stodge> Anyone updated kubuntu to KDE 3.5.1?
* Nomad411 likes that cyanid3 ate a whole hat!
<Nomad411> stodge: yes
<Nomad411> fun ain't it?
<stodge> Was it painless?
* cyanid3 feels sick though
<jpatrick> stodge: it will yes
<Knowerrors> Anybody here know the kppp setup for a winmodem? I got Intel 536ep working, but it connects at 26.4, which usually means some kind of connection error
<Nomad411> must go work.. adios.
<stodge> Do you add one of the repositories to adept and perform a full upgrade?
<jpatrick> yes
<sonic> Guys, I just heard Oracle are buying Zend. What will this mean for us?
<stodge> Ok well here we go!
<`Nomad_Away> sonic: what? really..
<sonic> So I hear, along ith JBoss and SleepyCat
<NRG88> `Nomad_Away, ?
<NRG88> still here?
<Grim76_Work> How would you go about stopping totem from loading when you put a video dvd into the dvd drive?
<NRG88> found something
<NRG88> there isn'n any plugin, that could minimize thunderbird to tray, but there is a linux utility, called KDocker
<NRG88> http://kdocker.sourceforge.net/
<slow-motion> bbl
<NRG88> or you can add it to your adept source list:
<NRG88> deb http://dinton.no-ip.org/ kubuntu main
<NRG88> deb-src http://dinton.no-ip.org/ kubuntu main
<sonic> Nomad_Away: I just had a quick look for some info and found this http://www.channelregister.co.uk/2006/02/10/oracle_opens_source_acquisition/
<boha> I have problems with kubuntu LIVE CD. I get this on my screen ->http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i8443
<boha> can anyone help me?
<as_284> hello
<boha> hy
<as_284> i have firefox and  konqueror as webrowser, and i installed flash for them but is not working properly, it doesent show the text of the movies, any ieda why?
<trappist> as_284: the RestrictedFormats page on wiki.ubuntu.com has some suggestions for that
<as_284> trappist: thanks, i will check it out
<gleesond> is there a way to make thunderbird my default email client
<gleesond> because every time I try to make email from my browser it trys to open up evolution
<Jaymac> sure
<Jaymac> why evolution anyway?
<Jaymac> you not on kde?
<gleesond> i am in kde
<Jaymac> anyways:
<Jaymac> here's what you do
<Jaymac> System Settings > User Account
<Jaymac> Default Applications
<boha> I have problems with kubuntu LIVE CD. I get this on my screen ->http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i8443
<gleesond> mabey because I switched from ubuntu
<Jaymac> mozilla-thunderbird
<Jaymac> in the email one
<Jaymac> I always do a base install of ubuntu and install kubuntu from there
<Jaymac> because i like synaptic
<gleesond> is synaptic not in kubuntu by default?
<slow-motion> re
<_djzn> it should be
<carlos> como va esto
<lars> evening, everyone
<carlos> canal espanihs
<lars> anyone knows how the media:// -links in konqueror (KDE) are created?
<jpatrick> carlos: hola, esta aqui #kubuntu-es
<carlos> ok como me registro y pongo nick ,soy novato
<Xemanth^> whats kde 3.5.1 header package ?
<jpatrick> eh?
<Xemanth^> sob dev package
<Xemanth^> i can't  compile programs which need kde
<jpatrick> kdelibs4-dev
<Xemanth^> i have 3.5.1, not kde 4.0, it isn't even ready :|
<xiglet> irdadump shows my mobile phone, shouln't I have a /dev/ir* device?
<jpatrick> Xemanth^: that's what the package is called
<Xemanth^> jpatrick: http://pastebin.com/548716
<jpatrick> !info kdelibs4-dev
<ubotu> kdelibs4-dev: (development files for the KDE core libraries), section libdevel, is optional. Version: 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 1274 kB, Installed size: 7308 kB
<jpatrick> Xemanth^: ^^
<Xemanth^> jpatrick: ^^ like i said sob package
<jpatrick> odd
<Xemanth^> jpatrick: indeed
<brexel> hi all
<boha> I have problems with kubuntu LIVE CD. I get this on my screen ->http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i8443
<boha> can anyone help me?
<_guigui> hi
<visik7> kernel problems
<brexel> boha: seems linux doesn't like your sata controller
<brexel> you might wanna try fiddling with the sata settings in your bios
<visik7> ubuntu kernel has some issue
<boha> hmm what should i do
<brexel> oh, is it ubuntu specific?
<visik7> I got some varius problem with ubuntu kernels
<visik7> problems never got on vanilla
<boha> brexel what schould i do in bios?
<boha> i have 2 hard disks
<grxmrx> is there any way to restore default kmail toolbar config?
<brexel> i don;t know your bios but most bioses allow to change some stuff with the ata controllers...access modes and stuff like that. just try playing with those settings. also you might wanna try ide=nodma on the boot commandline though i doubt that will solve this problem
<visik7> boha: boot with nodma
<visik7> sould disable dma
<brexel> grxmrx: find .kde -name "*kmail*" -ecec rm -f {} \;
<boha> ok i will try
<boha> tnx
<brexel> yw
<brexel> grxmrx: find .kde -name "*kmail*" -exec rm -f {} \; <-- sry i mistyped :) that will reset *all* kmail settings
<trappist> brexel: that's going to run into directories and fail
<brexel> trappist: nope
<brexel> we want to delete config files, not dirs
<trappist> oh, so add -type f instead of getting the rm errors :)
<brexel> what for? rm -f deletes files only anyway :)
<vega-> any howto/wiki or something for NetworkManager on kubuntu?
<jahon> hello all.
<brexel> hi
<NRG88> Nomad411, you here?
<jahon> how do you guys rate and feel about amarok?
<NRG88> found a solution for thunderbird tray...
<NRG88> well jahon
<brexel> jahon: i think it uses too much cpu but it has great features
<NRG88> i say this is the best music player i ever used :)
<brexel> NRG88: the tray extension?
<brexel> ^^
<NRG88> noirequus, that works only in win
<sampan> jahon  after updating to the backports one (so that it would stop eating 20+% of my cpu) it's excellent
<NRG88> noirequus, that works only in win
<NRG88> hm
<NRG88> stupid xchat :)
<brexel> lol sampan
<NRG88> brexel, the tray extension is sadly for win only :(
<NRG88> but i made it with KDocker
<NRG88> and it can do the same with any window
<trappist> Jaymac: I agree that it's a bit bloated but full of features, but if I wasn't willing to make that tradeoff I wouldn't be using kde :)
<brexel> NRG88: nope i have it installed here
<NRG88> even firefox
<trappist> err
<trappist> that was for jahon, who is no longer with us
<sampan> lol ... was true though -- the breezy default version would inexplicably use 20-30% of my cpu ... but only on -some- files.  the backport version is perfect (except for the lyrics feature not working b/c the lyric site changed it's html format)
<_jahon> really?
<NRG88> brexel, and it worked?
<brexel> yes
<_jahon> i finialy go it to work.
<NRG88> from where? :o
<_jahon> it looks like it will be a good player.
<NRG88> mozdev?
<brexel> yes
<_jahon> i'm looking for a replacement to MusicMatch.  I have a Linux version but i can't get it to run.  It uses some other sort of wine...
<feistel> hi
<feistel> some Kubuntu member team here?
<NRG88> brexel, is it this one: http://minimizetotray.mozdev.org/ ?
<feistel> i have a simple question
<brexel> NRG88: just a sec i'll check
<NRG88> ok
<brexel> no that's not it
<NRG88> may i have the link to your extension?
<feistel> where I can find a how-to or guide to make my own distribution based in ubuntu, like Kubuntu?
<_jahon> great, my "/msg" command doesn't work again...
<_jahon> how many times do i need to register this name?
<brexel> hmm where did i find that?
<sampan> _jahon  if you already registered the nick, then you need to "identify" with nickserv in order to msg
<NRG88> brexel, try a right click on the extension, and visit homepahe
<NRG88> brexel, try a right click on the extension, and visit homepage
<NRG88> or something, about.....
<NRG88> there must be a link :)
<sampan> (assuming, of course, that you registered the nick on a previous visit to freenode)
<brexel> i just realized i have it installed installed at work only
<brexel> not here
<brexel> but hang on i'll have it soon :)
<brexel> i'll just ssh there :)
<NRG88> thanks :)
<brexel> http://moztraybiff.mozdev.org/
<NRG88> ssh? can ssh be used to control via GUI to?
<NRG88> thanks :D
<brexel> yes, but i used console only right now
<brexel> (man ssh -> look for -X
<NRG88> oh :)
<NRG88> brexel, this is not minimize, only show tray :(
<NRG88> or is it?
<brexel> oh i think i misunderstood you
<brexel> i thought u wanted a tray notification when a new email arrives
<NRG88> noirequus, minimize to tray :D
<NRG88> grr
<brexel> :D
<NRG88> stupid xchat
<brexel> xchat sucks :)
<NRG88> when i write no and , it writes a nick >:\
<brexel> sorry tehn, my mistake
<NRG88> what do u use?
<brexel> konversation
<brexel> like almost everybody here :)
<NRG88> Dj? :D
<DjDarkPingvin> yes it`s me :D
<Sirin> KONVERSATION RULES!
<sampan> real men use irssi :X
<vega-> exactly
<brexel> sampan: real men use nc
<brexel> :)
<vega-> real men use telnet
<Sirin> Real men use CLI.
<sampan> lol i remember using telnet on undernet like 12-3 years ago -- monochrome green monitor, telnet irc -- mmmmm
<brexel> real real men write a tiby socket implementation in asm and use that :D
<brexel> tiny
<brexel> ok, i'm quiet already...we all know how these conversations end from slashdot :D
<_douglas> What package would give me the ability to do this -lwx_gtk_gl in kdevelop. I need to know what packages I need to install to get this library!
<tsdgeos> apt-file search libwx_gtk_gl.so
<_douglas> wow, apt-file, I hadn't heard of this, thanks!
<brexel> if it doesn't find anything try 'apt-file search libwx_gtk_gl'
<_douglas> tsdgeos, I have no apt-file command.
<brexel> sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update
<_douglas> it's going
<_douglas> thanks
<brexel> yw :)
<_douglas> I would think they would install that by default
<brexel> i guess many people never even need is
<brexel> it
<_douglas> I guess, but it seems useful
<_douglas> Although is taking forever to update
<brexel> well the apt-file db knows of EVERY possible file in EVERY possible package...
<_douglas> yea
<_douglas> that would be a large list
<brexel> yep
<_douglas> damn, kubuntu, only provides wx2.4 gl libs, and not wx2.6
<_douglas> hrm... I wonder if it would work anyway?
<_douglas> probably not.
<brexel> ~ $ zcat /var/cache/apt/at.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_Contents-i386.gz|wc -l
<brexel> 1600711
<brexel> 1.6 million files ^^
<_douglas> shit.
<_douglas> that's a pile o' files
<brexel> yea ^^
<_douglas> I wonder if I can find a binary of the lib, I don't want to get into a dependency mess with this.
<brexel> ~ $ apt-cache search libwx 2.6
<brexel> libwxgtk2.6-0 - wxWidgets Cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit (GTK+ runtime)
<brexel> libwxgtk2.6-dbg - wxWidgets Cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit (GTK+ development)
<brexel> libwxgtk2.6-dev - wxWidgets Cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit (GTK+ development)
<brexel> could one of those be it?
<_douglas> I have those installed
<_douglas> but they don't include wx_gtk_gl
<_douglas> which I'm using to make a map editory
<_douglas> editor
<brexel> hmm
<_douglas> I could use qt4, that would be cool.
<_douglas> that's cross-platform too!
<brexel> qt4 is pretty good
<brexel> and fast
<_douglas> but wxWidgets is very straight forward and easy
<_douglas> and qt4 looks better, I'm not a big fan of gtk2
<brexel> i hate gtk
<_douglas> I might just try it, although, isn't there some thing with qt where I'd have to pay.
<brexel> i think it handles like win 3.11
<_douglas> agreed
<brexel> iirc you need to pay if you use it commercially on win32 but that might have changed in qt4
<_douglas> I don't plan on commercial use of this specific product...
<_douglas> so that would be fine.
<_douglas> Time to read documentation, thanks for you help, I'll be around... :)
<brexel> yw :) good luck
<_douglas> are you a developer of any sorts?
<brexel> yes
<brexel> java
<_douglas> nice
<brexel> mostly servlets and jsp, no gui programs
<brexel> yea i love it
<brexel> i do mostly database stuff, one of my programs is also on sourceforge
<_douglas> nice
<_douglas> I'm working on a 3d engine right now.
<brexel> cool :D
<_douglas> And I've started the map editor
<_douglas> hence wxwidgets
<brexel> i have no idea how graphical stuff works :)
<_douglas> ah.
<_douglas> it's not that hard.
<brexel> i played a little bit with qt but just for fun
<_douglas> like the qt designer? or actual code
<brexel> both. i also bought a book on qt
<_douglas> oh cool.
<brexel> but i must say i like java better than C++
<brexel> though of course it is not suitable for a lot of things
<_douglas> I havn't used enough java to decide that... I've mainly been using c++ for about 7 years
<_douglas> it's a suitable language for graphics and optimization, so I stick with it.
<brexel> cool :) you must be quite a C++ hero after 7 years :)
<_douglas> I'm alright
<brexel> ^^
<_douglas> I know what I'm doing, but I havn't gotten to the point of reading "the standard" yet.
<_douglas> :)
<brexel> hehe
<sonic> Hi there, I've just switched to using KDE rather than GNOME in Kubuntu, but I can't find Synaptic anywhere. Can anyone help?
<brexel> the kde equivalent is called kynaptic
<sonic> aha, thanks!
<JakubS> or try adept
<brexel> but it seems most people are using adept
<sonic> ok, I'll give that a shot
<_douglas> adept is sweet
<brexel> i prefer apt-get :)
<brexel> been used to it for so long i just can't let go
<JakubS> well, me too
<_douglas> I also use apt-get
<sonic> I would use apt-get but I wanted to check if the version of the program I want to install is up to date
<sonic> Maybe you'd know, I'm looking to install Subversion
<brexel> what's the problem? :)
<sonic> Well I wanted to get the latest version but I know Kubuntu is a bit behind in current versions
<brexel> if you really need the very latest version you could download the source and compile it manually
<brexel>  ./configure --prefix=/opt or something like that
<TecnoVM64> Hello people, I have a serious issue, "kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!
<TecnoVM64> " and it won't rebuild it or something, any ideas?
* NRG88 megint kajeltem :D
<brexel> man kbuildsycoca
<TecnoVM64> brexel, erm, i tried reading that and used --noincremental but still doesn't work
<brexel> hmm, what does it say?
<TecnoVM64> the same line
<TecnoVM64> No database availablre
<brexel> i guess you need to run that as root
<TecnoVM64> -r
<TecnoVM64> ok will try that
<sonic> brexel: I'm still a bit dodgy about installing from source. What kind of sistuaions are recommeded for a source install and what kind aren't?
<brexel> sonic: i ALWAYS try to stick woth the package management. i would only install from source if the packaged version lacks some feature i REALLY need
<brexel> *with
<brexel> or if it is broken
<sonic> Cheers, I'll just do an apt=get so :-)
<brexel> ^^
<sonic> Also, I'm knew to IRC so what's ^^
<sonic> ?
<brexel> ^^ are two friendly eyebrows :)
<sonic> :-)
<NRG88> Did you know? Windows has became open to...
<NRG88> ... to viruses, worms and hackers :)
<brexel> hehe. the microsoft way of being open :)
<NRG88> yep :D
<brexel> they have it much harder than others...windows was designed as a single user OS with no networking support
<brexel> it was never meant to include multi-user support or privileges
<NRG88> 3.1
<brexel> but their marketing is great :)
<NRG88> nt was only a modified 3.1, right?
<brexel> well the kernel came from open vms
<NRG88> yeah, marketing :D
<brexel> that is why nt was the first stable ms OS
<brexel> http://www.vanwensveen.nl/rants/microsoft/IhateMS.html
<NRG88> :D
<brexel> that article is a `little` anti-MS but there are also some interesting historical facts on microsoft OSes
<NRG88> i red a few articles about ms and win :D
<brexel> the funniest thing is how MS kept and keeps buying and stealing good software and still make them work badly
<Ralph_> Anybody: when I do an iwconfig, I get eth1 as unassociated. How do I associate the adapter?
<brexel> like the openbsd TCP/IP stack
<brexel> Ralph_: in /etc/network/interfaces
<Sirin> Heh. Kubuntu can do anything Windows can, except crash. :D
<Ralph_> /etc/network/interfaces in configured correctly.
<Ralph_> iface eth1 inet dhcp etc....
<NRG88> one thing it can't, that's why i keep a windows on another partition
<brexel> Ralph_: what is the exact error?
<NRG88> to run Dreamweaver 8 :(
<NRG88> or even 7
<Ralph_> As mentioned: iwconfig shows eth1 as unassociated.
<brexel> oh that is wireless
<brexel> i read ifconfig
<NRG88> hope these will be runable, but the best thing would be, if macromedia whould release a linux version
<brexel> seems im not reading carefully today
<brexel> Ralph_: sry i have no idea about wireless networkung under linux
<NRG88> brexel, have a look at this :D
<NRG88> Did you know, that Linux and Windows have a lot in common? For example both are open. Linux's source is open, and Windows'... well... the whole Windows system is. But Windows is much friendlier, it gives shelter to viruses, worms, trojans, and even welcomes hackers, and it does it on it's own, so you won't have to bother.
<brexel> hehe
<brexel> well, i don't care too much for windows bashing...i don't like the OS but fortunately i don't have to use it
<brexel> there are reasonst why 70 % of all webserver's don't run windows ^^
<brexel> -s
<brexel> +s-t
<brexel> omg i need typing and reading classes :D
<NRG88> :D
<Parkotron> I've been considering upgrading from KDE 3.5 to 3.5.1, But I've seen that lots of people are having trouble with it on the forums, especially keyboard layouts. Have any of you done the upgrade and if so what have your experiences been?
<brexel> i'm having no probs but i just use US keyboard layout and no others
<Parkotron> Are you still able to switch keyboard models?
<NRG88> Parkotron,
<NRG88> i had the same problem
<NRG88> it's a bug
<NRG88> keyboard layouts dissapear :)
<brexel> lemme try :)
<NRG88> there is a fix
<brexel> :D yup they're gone
<brexel> i never realized that
<NRG88> ln -s /etc/X11/xkb /usr/share/X11/xkb
<NRG88> this symlink fixes eveything :)
<NRG88> trie it, it worked for me :D
<brexel> nice :))
<brexel> all there
<brexel> thx
<NRG88> yw :)
<Parkotron> Really? That was the only thing keeping me from upgrading. Thanks.
<NRG88> yw to :D
* brexel laughs
<NRG88> there's one more bug, that's annoying
<NRG88> the hardrives and cd drives dissapear from storage media :(
<NRG88> i havn't found a fix for that, but i suppose that symlinking can fix it
<brexel> hmm..i've had my setup for so long that i don't even know that existed :D i have scripts for like _everything_
<Skaman> hi guys
<Skaman> there's a way to configure the network using the terminal?
<Skaman> i think the controla panel is not working good
<brexel> Skaman: there's a way to configure EVERYTHING using the terminal
<brexel> man ifconfig
<brexel> man route
<brexel> man interfaces
<Skaman> thnx
<Skaman> :D
<brexel> :)
<Skaman> i'm noob
<brexel> yw
<NRG88> what is "man" in terminal?
<brexel> man showhs you the MANual page of a command
* gerardocb is away: Away at the moment
<trappist> man man for more information :)
<brexel> ^^
<brexel> you can also use it in konqui
<brexel> man:/ifconfig
<brexel> pretty neat
<NRG88> oh yeah, forgot that :D
<brexel> i just tried that out and it worked :D
<Skaman> well all i have to add is the correct gateway and dns
<brexel> dns lives in /etc/resolv.conf (man resolv.conf)
<kessler> I'm trying to setup a dual monitor setup (DVI = LCD Monitor, VGA = LCD TV) but i'm having some troubles. Now i've gotten the monitor to work, but the resolution on the tv is all wrong (320x240), i want it to be 720p (1280x720). Anyone know a guide for doing this, or at least have a few hints?
<brexel> and gateway in /etc/interfaces (man interfaces)
<Skaman> thnx brexel
<brexel> you can try setting the gateway manually with `route add default gw xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx`
<brexel> yw :)
<Parkotron> kessler: What video card?
<kessler> Parkotron: geforce 6600 gt
<Parkotron> I have the same one.
<brexel> me too :)
<kessler> :)
<kessler> Do any of you have a working dual screen xorg.conf ?
<brexel> yes
<Parkotron> I'm currently running two CRTs: one 17" and one 15"
<kessler> if so, i'd very much like to see it
<brexel> looking it up right now
<Parkotron> Are you trying to clone the screen to both, or spread across both.
<brexel> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/548900
<xtreme> -
<Skaman> oh SH*T is possible i don't have etc/interfaces?
<brexel> Skaman: /etc/network/interfaces
<kessler> Doesnt matter, really, as long as i can keep my monitor as the primary screen. Clone would be the best, but i still have to be able to run different resolutions on the monitor, and on the TV
<Skaman> ahhhhhhhhhhh
<brexel> sorry my mistake :)
<kessler> brexel: thx, i'll have a look
<brexel> :)
<UFO> kessler i had with SuSE diffrent resolutions, i thind it should be in xorg.conf
<brexel> kessler: FYI: the LeftOf and RightOf options simply don't work although they are in the nvidia readme...a known bug for like 3 years :/
<kessler> oh
<UFO> Hmm.... my card is ati
<brexel> at least to my knowledge. might be fixed in the meantime but i dont think so
<Skaman> THNX brexel!!
<brexel> yw :)
<Skaman> i made route add default gw ip
<kessler> UFO: i'm not sure it's possible to run individual resolutions if using "clone", but dunno
<Skaman> and all works now
<Skaman> there's something wrong in kcontrol
<brexel> Skaman: to make it permanent you must configure /etc/network/interfaces correctly
<Skaman> i'll make an update
<brexel> "man interfaces" has some examples
<Skaman> ;)
<Skaman> i'll take a look
<kessler> So uhm.... You dont actually have to make multiple screens, monitors and devices in xorg.conf in order to get twinview? Is that a thing of the past (XFConfig-4)
<Skaman> i'll be back in a sec
<UFO> Sure you can but, maybe you have to use virtual desktop
<Skaman> i shut off the notebook
<NRG88> can i force every application, to use my KDE style cursors?
<brexel> kessler: if u wanna use twinview you have only 1 screen
<kessler> brexel: i'm not 100% sure what i want, i'm kindda new to this dual screen thing. I want to use my monitor as usual, but with the ability to playback movies/games/whatever on the TV. As stated earlier, the dvi = pc monitor, and vga = hdtv
<kessler> both are lcd's btw, if thats of any importance
<UFO> kessler, it should be possible
<brexel> well if the tv lives on the vga output the graphics card will just believe it is a second monitor won't it?
<UFO> yes
<brexel> so IMO you should just tro to configure the tv as a usual second monitor
<brexel> the setup i posted you lets me watch movies on either monitor
<UFO> I could try to use tft+crt+tv with my laptop and ati
<brexel> so i believe it should work for you too
<UFO> Kessler, do you have nvidia or ati or something else
<brexel> it's different with the s-video output but if u use vga+dvi it should work like that
<brexel> UFO: nv 6600
<UFO> Ok, i dont know how to work with it...
<kessler> UFO: geforce 6600gt
<skaman> ok edited my interfaces
<kessler> brexel: my tv can use both s-video or vga, but i see no reason to use s-video over vga
<skaman> let's see if all workks good
<skaman> :D
<kessler> gl :)
<UFO> yes use vga... with vga all the colours has own wire
<brexel> kessler: i would also recommend vga :) much easier to cfg
<Parkotron> Do you know what resolutions you're TV supports?
<brexel> apart from that if you use svide the tv must be powered on at boot time
<UFO> Is the tv crt or plasma/tft
<UFO> Be carefull with plasma
<skaman> all good!!! Thnx again brexel!
<brexel> :) great
<kessler> UFO: it's LCD
<kessler> and yeah, i know... Thats why i dont use any hsync/vrefresh definitions in my xorg.conf
<kessler> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/548927 <- does this look right to you guys?
<Parkotron> That might work. Have you tried it?
<hollywoodb> kessler: do you actually use twinview and the Metamodes option?
<_heanol> Hi, i just installed kubuntu and got these errors both during installation and when i do a dist-upgrade now..
<brexel> kessler: no, the metamodes and twinview option belon into the screen section iirc
<_heanol> http://pastebin.com/548935
<brexel> hmm _heanol are you root?
<sonic> Has anyone here installed apache2, mysql5 and php5 on kubuntu?
<_heanol> well, using sudo
<brexel> hmm
<Parkotron> brexel: Mine are under device and work fine.
<httpdss> i have the "not fixed" version of kword, and after an apt update/upgrade , no new koffice version was downloaded .. is the fixed version under another repos ?
<hollywoodb> twinview and metamodes are nvidia driver options, they're in the correct spot. the docs are at /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/README.txt.gz
<_heanol> can anyone check just what /etc/defoma/hints/ttf-freefont.hints is supposed to contain?
<brexel> you could try echo > /var/lib/dpkg/info/ttf-freefont.postrm but that might break the package
<brexel> echo > /var/lib/dpkg/info/ttf-freefont.postinst (that's the correct one)
<brexel> http://pastebin.com/548944 <-- mine looks like this
<brexel> but it looks as though it was a generated file
<_heanol> yeah... :/
<_heanol> i wonder what generates it
<_heanol> feels like the installation of defoma should
<Parkotron> How'd it go Kessler?
<brexel> _heanol: take a look at the postinstall script
<brexel> _heanol: sudo /usr/bin/defoma-font reregister-all /etc/defoma/hints/ttf-freefont.hints
<_heanol> /etc/defoma/hints/ttf-freefont.hints: Unable to open, or empty.
<_heanol> that gives me that
<brexel> does the file exist?
<_heanol> nope
<brexel> sudo touch /etc/defoma/hints/ttf-freefont.hints && sudo /usr/bin/defoma-font reregister-all /etc/defoma/hints/ttf-freefont.hints
<_heanol> same error
<brexel> does the dir /etc/defoma/hints/ exist?
<_heanol> yes
<brexel> hmm
<brexel> man defoma-font
<brexel> there are some options described...you might wanna try them
<_heanol> it's weird that no one else noticed this..
<_heanol> did a pretty much default install of 5.10
<Knowerrors> I just got a modem installed as /dev/536ep0, however, kppp doesn't show 536ep0 under modem devices, so I did "sudo ln -s 536ep0 modem" which works until I reboot, how do I make it stay or be visible to kppp?
<brexel> Knowerrors: you need to tell udevd to create that device
<brexel> Knowerrors: or alternatively enter that symlink command in the udevd startscript in /etc/init.d/
<_heanol> is Konversation based on xchat?
<brexel> no
<UFO> I dont think sou
<UFO> but irc is finnish like linux
<brexel> :D
<BigBadBen> :Z
<UFO> It came with Amiga i think
<brexel> i don;t think so :)
<brexel> did amiga even have network? :D
<UFO>  IRC was born during summer 1988 when Jarkko "WiZ" Oikarinen wrote the first IRC client and server at the University of Oulu, Finland (where he was working at the Department of Information Processing Science).
<Parkotron> I just upgraded to 3.5.1 and all seems to be well. Unfortunately, I forgot to write down NRG88's solution to the keyboard layout bug before I restarted. Do you still have that brexel?
<brexel> UFO: i'm reading it right now :D
<brexel> Parkotron: sudo ln -s /etc/X11/xkb /usr/share/X11/xkb
<UFO> Hey guys you ever used modems ;)
<Parkotron> Thanks.
<brexel> heheheh i didn't
<_heanol> can i get 3.5 when i'm on breezy?
<brexel> _heanol: yes: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde351 breezy main
<brexel> in /etc/apt/sources.list
<_heanol> thanks :)
<Parkotron> Darn. I forgot to lock my self compiled GAIM 2.0b package and it got reverted in the upgrade to 3.5.1.
<NoairKiller> how do I kill a irc username that got left on when I disconnected?
<_heanol> NoairKiller: it will die eventually
<brexel>  /ghost
<_heanol> if the connection is broken
<NoairKiller> brexel: I tried /ghost, said Unknown command
<NoairKiller> btw, I am Knowerrors
<_heanol> /msg nickserv ghost
<brexel> then the server probably doesn't support it
<_heanol> if it's registered
<brexel> io yea that might be :)
<_heanol> :)
<kessler> Hmm, how come kaffeine is unable to playback any video file i try? (Just installed kubuntu)
<_heanol> lol, seems this is just trouble
<NoairKiller> _heanol: that worked, /msg nickserv ghost username password
<NoairKiller> brb
<_heanol> yup
<nexus> hey all
<brexel> hey
<Knowerrors> brexel: I opened the /etc/init.d/udev file, where in the file do I add the ln -s 536ep0 modem command?
<brexel> Knowerrors: well that's the dirty method :) but you might add it somewhere at the end of the start section
<Knowerrors> hehe, ok, whats the clean method?
<brexel> belog "start)"
<brexel> the clean method is to make udevd provide that device
<nexus> i have a problem, i dont know that much about linux but i know a bit. im having problems compiling. i have 2 machines one with Ubuntu and this one (running Kubuntu) and i can compile fine on ubuntu but when i do it on kubuntu, it keeps telling me Permission denied when i try to run ./xxxxx.sh or compile anything. im logged in as root in the terminal,.. what am i doing wrong?
<Parkotron> nexus: Is this on a partition other than /?
<brexel> is the file executable?
<brexel> try to make it executable with chmod 755 ./xxxxx.sh
<nexus> no its all on one partition (there is a second one but that was assigned for swap space) and when compiled its an executable, but there is also a .sh file with it which i never had to use on ubuntu, it just compiled (btw its written in C)
<brexel> if that doesn't help the partition might be mounted with noexec
<brexel> alternatively you can run shellscripts with " sh xxxxx.sh"
<Knowerrors> brexel: ok, how do I make udevd provide it?
<nexus> if i use chmod 755 it doesnt say permision denied, it just goes back to the command prompt
<brexel> Knowerrors: sorry, don't know about that but the udevd manpage might help or the scipts in /etc/udevd/
<brexel> nexus: yes and can you run ./xxxxx.sh now?
<nexus> ah, sh works, what about comiling,
<nexus> *compiling
<nexus> i have a file in the directory called makefile (which is usually made after using ./configure isnt it?)
<brexel> yes
<brexel> just type "make"
<nexus> typing in make says bash: make: command not found
<brexel> then you don't have the make program installed
<UFO> apt-get install build-essential should work
<UFO> Probably not only make is the thing you want
<nexus> ok make worked, i forgot how to install an application, is it make install?
<brexel> yep
<nexus> yup it is, cheers guys, it works now
<nexus> thank you for your help
<brexel> to "make install" you need to be root. ./configure and make should usually be executed as normal user
<nexus> also, sorry to be a bother, but themes, if i download one and i right click, install theme, it seems to do something for a bit, but then when i goto check for the new theme/style, nothing has been added
<heanol> how unstable is dapper?
<UFO> the network problem is wery nasty
<brexel> which one UFO?
<UFO> It can loose the configuration on bad shutdown
<brexel> hmm
<brexel> that sux
<brexel> you could make a backup file of a working config and copy it back with a @reboot cronjob
<nexus> themes/styles are listed under, System Settings - Appearance? arent they?
<brexel> sry nexus no idea
<UFO> brexel, i was thinkin the same
<brexel> UFO: though it would be better to find out why it breaks in the first place ^^
<ClayG> Hey anyone remember what the arguement is with WGET to not download links when trying to grab a whole site?
<trispace> ClayG: --level?
<brexel> --domains
<ClayG> hmm I was thinking it was -l but it looks lke that needs a value
<brexel> could that be it?
<UFO> i think the network problem has something to do with kde netconf package...
<trispace> ClayG: level specifies how many levels of links should be fetched
<UFO> When i installed kubuntu and did not configure network at install... i could not conf my network with kde.
<ClayG> yes but how is a level defined
<brexel> UFO: oh no idea. i use to cfg those things in the textfiles directly :)
<ClayG> if it is a site then thats great
<ClayG> if it's a folder then that isn't as good
<UFO> yes same thing but, wlan card has a lot to write
<brexel> :D
<brexel> never done that
<trispace> ClayG: brexel is right then, you could use the --domain option
<brexel> but i'm getting an old laptop soon so i might find out soon
<UFO> It was quite tricky to install everything on my laptop
<UFO> At least the Radeonx700
<brexel> wth is wrong? i keep drinking and drinking but i dont seem to get drunk :D
<brexel> yes i heard s lot of bad things about ati+linux
<UFO> Well after all everything had something to do with my turion prosessor (64bit)
<brexel> 64 bit is too young IMO
<brexel> at least on ia and amd
<trispace> brexel: waited for that :)
<brexel> hehehe
<Ryugi> hello
<brexel> we could really use it in my company but we are still waiting
<UFO> The speed you got with 64bit on daily use is minimal, REALLY minimal if nothing ;)
<brexel> you don't gain any speed
<Ryugi> can the java j2ee be installed on kubuntu
<brexel> you gain more usable memory
<trispace> Ryugi: yes
<UFO> Floating point calculating and rendering ;)
<brexel> we're running some huge web applications in java which need a LOT of memory
<brexel> well UFO only when calculatin huge numbers :)
<UFO> Jep
<kkathman> does anyone know if there is a KDE equivalent to the Dia Diagram Editor?
<trispace> kkathman: kivio?
<brexel> Ryugi: yes
<brexel> Ryugi: java.sun.com :)
<kkathman> ok kewl I'll check that out
<trispace> kkathman: the openoffice.org draw application isn't too bad to draw diagrams, but if you prefer a "native" KDE application go for kivio
<brexel> UFO: the downside is that small programs have bigger executables on 64 bit systems and that they are sometimes a little slower
<BigBadBen> and Umbrello for UML stuff.
<kkathman> trispace:  im writing some documentation, so wanted to know the closet analog to the gnome DIa app
<kkathman> Kivio is the correct one I believe
<trispace> kkathman: ok then :)
<trappist> hrm.  how does kivio compare to dia?
<Ryugi> its so hard to choose a linux OS nowadys.tons of choices
<brexel> hehe
<trappist> maybe I'm just missing -data packages or something, but it doesn't look great
<brexel> for me any debian based distro will do
<trappist> I sure wouldn't try to map my network with it
<Knowerrors> Ryugi: go read on Distrowatch...
<trappist> nope I have kivio-data
<Knowerrors> Ryugi: two good distros to compare with ubuntu, PClinuxos, and Suse, both free
<UFO> does people use the default sudo thing?
<brexel> i do
<Tonio_> UFO: it is simply not possible not to use it.......
<brexel> though i have aliases for all commands i use often
<brexel> Tonio_: it is
<brexel> sudo passwd
<Tonio_> brexel: so you use it ;)
<UFO> I dont use it
<Tonio_> one but you do ;)
<brexel> hehehe
<Tonio_> even once only
<Tonio_> UFO: how do you perform admin tasks ?
<UFO> su
<Tonio_> UFO: it is not activated by default...
<brexel> if you're a hardcoren-non-sudo-user you can boot from cd with init=/bin/bsdh and set a root pw :D
<brexel>  /bin/bash even
<Tonio_> but yes if you do a sudo passwd, you can reactivate the root account, although I don't think it is of any use....
<Tonio_> sudo -s do'es the same thing than su
<brexel> i like sudo
<Tonio_> brexel: I also like the concept of using the same passwd :)
<brexel> ^^
<brexel> ~ $ alias | grep sudo
<brexel> alias dist-upgrade='sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<brexel> alias i='sudo apt-get install'
<brexel> alias r='sudo apt-get remove'
<brexel> alias u='sudo apt-get update'
<brexel> i use these for example
<Tonio_> I personnaly prefer not to use any alias
<brexel> omg you must have fingers like a secretary :D
<Tonio_> I did in the past, and the result was I was about unable to use another machine than mine.....
<_douglas> I installed libqt4-deisnger but there's not a separate program for that, how do I run this?
<UFO> brexel, or you could boot in single usermode direct from boot promt and change the password... thats the reason why grub has password option
<Tonio_> brexel: and yes, that helps tipping fast ;)
<brexel> UFO: yeah :)
<Tonio_> UFO: anyway, what's your problem with the sudo thing ?
<brexel> Tonio_: that's no problem for me since i work on a lot of different machines and not all of them have my aliases so i don't forget how stuff works
<Tonio_> brexel: okay
<UFO> I have been using linux for years and used to do with su :)
<UFO> The only main reason is tab function
<brexel> with the bash-completion package it also works with sudo ^^
<Tonio_> UFO: it is possible to activate the extended completion anyway, works great, although I don't understand why it isn't activated by default.....
<syst> hey. does any one know why on my laptop the power remaing % is going down 5% a minute?
<brexel> i must have spent months with my .bashrc :D
<_douglas> nm
<_douglas> designer-qt4
<brexel> _douglas: next time dpkg -L packagename|grep bin might help
<UFO> syst, try to change the performance profile
<syst> how do I go about doing that? thx
<_douglas> hrm... interesting
<_douglas> thanks
<Tonio_> brexel: can't find the bash-completion package
<DavidRobinson> If I have two OS's (XP and OSX) dualbooting, would installing Kubuntu and it's bootloader still let me into XP and OSX?
<Tonio_> is it a package ????
<UFO> right mouse button over battery pic on the bar
<brexel> oh it is in the bash package now already
<Tonio_> DavidRobinson: xp and osx on the same machien ?
<Tonio_> brexel: it needs activation I think in bashrc, but I don't find the good line, an idea ?
<brexel> Tonio_: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/549052
<brexel> put this in .bashrc
<UFO> xp and everything at the same time with wmvare
<Tonio_> brexel: thx
<brexel> (below if [ "$PS1" ] ; then)
* gerardcb_away is back.
<trappist> gerardocb: if all you ever say here is that you're away or back (or even if it isn't) please consider turning that thing off.
<gerardocb> oh... does anybody else get angry because of that?
<as_284> hello
<trappist> nobody gets angry, but it's pretty annoying to get an activity flag on a channel where nothing's happening except somebody has gone to the bathroom or finished his cheesy-poofs
<as_284> does anyone can help me create a fat32 or a ntfs partition in my hard disk?
<UFO> as_284: fdisk
<gerardocb> trappist, I do that when I go to work outside.
<gerardocb> Does anybody else get annoyed because of that?
<crimsun> gerardocb: please disable it.
<trappist> gerardocb: but if you're not participating here, no one cares.  feel free to let people you're actually talking to know that you're stepping outside, but it's generally considered bad manners to spew it to channels you're idle on.
<trappist> irc has a perfectly serviceable /away system so that people who want to know can see if you're away or not.
<gerardocb> Oh, excuse me. I'm using the feature directly from konversation. If konversation doesn't do that the way it must be, I think it needs to be modified.
<gerardocb> But, anyway, I better get out of this channel.
<gerardocb> Bye, guys.
<as_284> i try it but it doesent let me mount it
<heanol> lol
<trappist> sigh.
<UFO> mount /dev/hda*
<UFO> or whatever your hard drive is hdb or sda
<nexus> how do you change / choose themes in Kubuntu?
<NeoChaosX> does anyone know why the hell XMMS is a dependency of SuperKaramba?
<trappist> NeoChaosX: it probably comes with a theme that controls xmms, which means imho it should be a recommends, not a depends
<NeoChaosX> wonder who I need to bug to get that fixed
<NeoChaosX> I don't need a second music player, Amarok works just fine for me
<laszlok> how do i find out the size of a directory and all its sub folders on the command line?
<brexel> du -sh /dir
<brexel> du = disk usage
<UFO> nexus its system-settings-->Appearance
<nexus> ive gone in there, but new themes ive installed (with a kth extension) arent showing up ANYwhere in there :s
<NeoChaosX> you compiled these themes, right?
<nexus> no, i downloaded them from kde-look.org i think
<nexus> so i take it they arent compiled allready, so how do i compile them?
<NeoChaosX> was it a deb or a tar file?
#kubuntu 2006-02-16
<nexus> tar.bz2
<NeoChaosX> okay, you have to extract the file's contents
<UFO> Tar is packed to smaller size and deb package managing system so you know what you have on your system
<NeoChaosX> then open up a terminal and go to the directory that gets created when you extracted the files
<nexus> yup
<UFO> Type:  Theme-Manager Theme
<NeoChaosX> nexus: now in ther terminal, enter "./configure --prefix=/usr" (without the quotes, of course)
<UFO> probably you need to install theme-manager, dont know?
<ubuntu> hi all
<NeoChaosX> UFO: he already has it installed, he needs to compile the theme
<jeroenvrp> hi folks
<ubuntu> kubuntu is pretty cool
<jeroenvrp> does anyone anything about dapper's new adept-notifier?
<NeoChaosX> nexus: when ./configure is done, then type "make". when that is done, type "sudo make install"
<nexus> hold on im confuzed, ok i am in the directory with the .kth theme file
<NeoChaosX> okay
<NeoChaosX> you have a terminal opened in that directory, right?
<Sh4d0x> is it true that kubuntu crash chances are higher then ubuntu ones?
<nexus> yup
<NeoChaosX> you did "./configure --prefix=/usr", correct?
<NeoChaosX> was there an error?
<nexus> no just ./configure
<Sh4d0x> then i guess i stay with breezy
<NeoChaosX> nexus: you want the "--prefix=/usr" after configure, otherwise it won't install properly
<Sh4d0x> untill dapper is released =D
<nexus> still get the same error, Bash: ./configure: no such file or directory
<as_284> does anyone know a GUI software like FDISK?
<NeoChaosX> Sh4d0x: chances of crashing in Kubuntu and Ubuntu are about the same, there's really no difference
<NeoChaosX> nexus: what theme did you download?
<Hobbsee> as_284: gparted
<nexus> beauty of darkness
<NeoChaosX> okay, lemme see
<UFO> Hobbsee, it can do serius damage for system
<Sh4d0x> NeoChaosX: no difference?? oh yes my dear, kubuntu is kde ;) (not that it makes that much difference) and kubuntu is muuuuch more graphicly than ubuntu
<UFO> If you dont know what you are doing
<nexus> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=32241
<as_284> Hobbsee: thanks
<NeoChaosX> thanks, nexus, lemme look at it
<Hobbsee> UFO: indeed, so can fdisk
<as_284> another Q, do you know where is the folder of the mailbox files?
<NeoChaosX> mailbox? you mean the Unix mailbox?
<UFO> nexus, do you have installed KDE 3.5.x
<nexus> i think so, i downloaded the latest ISO for Kubuntu
<Red_Herring> no
<Red_Herring> that doesnt have kde3.5
<nexus> but im pretty sure its KDE 3.5.x
<Red_Herring> that still has kde3.4.3
<Red_Herring> well
<Red_Herring> lets check
<Red_Herring> alt-space
<NeoChaosX> oh, then i got it wrong
<Red_Herring> hit alt-space
<NeoChaosX> nexus: forget what I've been saying
<nexus> ok
<Red_Herring> what happens?
<NeoChaosX> just run the command kcontrol
<Red_Herring> if ya get a nice black box in teh middle of the screen with a kde logo
<Red_Herring> its kde3.4.3
<Red_Herring> if it has a nice slingshot
<Red_Herring> its 3.5
<nexus> yup, now what?
<NeoChaosX> nexus: the control center should pop up. in the left panel, click on Appearance & Themes and then Theme Manager
<Sh4d0x> can someone tell me if there exists a shipit for kubuntu?
<NeoChaosX> then just click "Install New Theme" and browse to the tar.bz2 file
<nexus> ahhh, found it, cheers again
<Red_Herring> Sh4d0x: ya
<nexus> lol all that n it was that simple :P
<Red_Herring> !shipit
<ubotu> well, shipit is For free ubuntu CDs, visit https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<NeoChaosX> Sh4d0x: there will be one for Kubuntu Dapper
<Red_Herring> nice
<UFO> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<Sh4d0x> thnx
<NeoChaosX> since there's going to be a LiveCD installer for Kubuntu
<Red_Herring> !kde3.5.1
<ubotu> Red_Herring: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Red_Herring> !kde351
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Red_Herring
<Red_Herring> !kde3.5
<ubotu> To upgrade to KDE3.5, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<Sh4d0x> i just orderd 15 ubuntu cd's, received them yesterday, but yet i saw kubuntu looks better =D it's time to order again
<Red_Herring> Sh4d0x: noooooooo
<Red_Herring> thats wasteful
<NeoChaosX> Sh4d0x: they don't ship Kubuntu CDs, yet
<Red_Herring> you realize that you can install kubuntu from ubuntu?
<Sh4d0x> :o
<Red_Herring> it is 100% kubuntu
<NeoChaosX> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Red_Herring> just by installing "kubuntu-desktop"
<Red_Herring> ya
<Red_Herring> thats what i do
<jay> hi
<NeoChaosX> installs all the necessary kubuntu files
<Red_Herring> i never have installed kubuntu by itself
<Sh4d0x> nice to know =D
<jay> can someone help me with a fresh kubuntu install on a laptop?
<Sh4d0x> i'm now on live cd
<Red_Herring> that'll save ya some time
<Red_Herring> jay: what about it?
<Sh4d0x> got breezy installed (dual boot)
<Red_Herring> i have kubuntu on my desktop
<Red_Herring> and laptop
<NeoChaosX> Sh4d0x: then boot into breezy and install kubuntu-desktop
<Red_Herring> can anyone help me with CVS?
<Red_Herring> !e17
<jay> Red_Herring: i installed breezy on this laptop, went fine.  but when it boots up, it never loads any gui
<Red_Herring> ah yes
<reagleBRKLN> anyone get sound working with vmware? (playing around)
<Red_Herring> can you get the command line?
<reagleBRKLN> urd:/e> artsdsp -v vmware
<reagleBRKLN> artsdsp works only for binaries
<jay> Red_Herring: it stops at the checking battery line...
<Sh4d0x> NeoChaosX, i'll keep that in mind
<Red_Herring> jay: type in "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<jay> Red_Herring: i'm a newbie so i don't know how to do that.  coudl you walk me through it?
<Red_Herring> thats not really stalling
<Red_Herring> ok
<Red_Herring> when it stalls
<Red_Herring> hit ctrl-alt-f1
<Red_Herring> log in
<Red_Herring> then type in "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<jay> Red_Herring: k, let me try.  i'll keep you updated.  thanks for all your help
<Red_Herring> well
<Red_Herring> lemme know how it goes
* NRG88 is playing Pachanga ft. J Del Alma & Rico Caliente - Loco (Ritmo De Patata Mix) [0:17/3:46]  [207 kbps]  [|---------] 
<NRG88> uups
<Red_Herring> anyone know CVS?
<Red_Herring> i wanna install e17 using cvs
<jay> Red_Herring: i did a bit of research on this.  does this have to do with the new ATi driver, or the fact that my laptop is a widescreen?
<UFO> I do
<Red_Herring> but it complains "disk full"
<Red_Herring> which it isnt AT ALL
<Red_Herring> jay: ati
<Red_Herring> they suck
<Red_Herring> you are gonna hafta do a bit of extra work
<Red_Herring> but its not too bad
<Red_Herring> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Red_Herring> dont do that yet
<UFO> No they dont i got my ati x700 mobile working great on 64bit
<Red_Herring> but thats what you are gonna need ta do when you get it working
<Red_Herring> UFO: try getting video overlay with a tv tuner
<Red_Herring> and then try playing opengl games
<jay> Red_Herring: ok, so i'm at the "Configuring xserver-xorg" screen
<Red_Herring> like doom 3 and quake 4
<Red_Herring> then you will realize nvidia is god
<Red_Herring> ok good
<jay> Red_Herring: shold i let it auto detect the video hardware?
<Red_Herring> ya
<UFO> On laptop?
<Red_Herring> you can always do it again if it doesnt work
<Red_Herring> UFO: on anything
<Red_Herring> like AMD ;-)
<jay> Red_Herring: should i "use kernel framebuffer device interface?"  i used the default for everything else
<Red_Herring> no
<Red_Herring> htats what is bad about ati
<Red_Herring> it sucks at that
<jay> Red_Herring: which X.org server modules should be loaded by default?
<Red_Herring> well
<Red_Herring> i would do all that are already selected
<Red_Herring> not mess with that
<jay> Red_Herring: so go with the default?
<Red_Herring> ya
<Red_Herring> if that doesnt work
<Red_Herring> you can change it
<Red_Herring> as many times as you like
<jay> Red_Herring: "Write default Files section to configuration file?"
<Red_Herring> ya
<UFO> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423584#post423584
<jay> Red_Herring: "Write default DRI section to config file"?
<UFO> this works great with ati
<Red_Herring> hmmm
<Red_Herring> i would try "no"
<Red_Herring> because that may be the problem
<UFO> yes write it
<Red_Herring> UFO: well...
<Red_Herring> that was the problem when i tried it on a MAC
<Red_Herring> and IT had an ATI card
<jay> Red_Herring: ok, done.  do i just reboot now?
<Red_Herring> well
<Red_Herring> sure
<Red_Herring> if ya dont mind waiting
<Red_Herring> if you are impatient
<Red_Herring> just type in startx
<nexus> cheers all, bye
<UFO> jay do you have 64bit prosessor?
<jay> Red_Herring: ok i got an error saying "XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0" after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining."
<Red_Herring> ok
<jay> UFO: no, it's a celeron M laptop
<Red_Herring> can you copy and paste any of this?
<UFO> and if you are using widescreen on laptop you should get the package from ati and do the deb packages with the binary
<Red_Herring> can you type in anything that looks important
<jay> what am i looking for?
<Red_Herring> something mentioning drivers, ati, dri?
<UFO> which ati gpu its in it
<Red_Herring> because that error says that something didnt work right
<jay> it's Xpress 200m IGP
<Red_Herring> :-(
<Red_Herring> well
<Red_Herring> i had an x200se
<Red_Herring> and it was ok
<UFO> ok, do you have widescreen on the laptop
<jay> Skipping "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a:fbmmx.0": No symbols found (EE) RADEON(0): [dri]  DRIScreenInit failed. Disabling DRI"
<jay> UFO: yes, widescreen
<jay> it has other "No symbols found" do you need those too?
<benkong2> how can I get my sound to not be muted each time I login to ubuntu? It works I just have to reset the slider each time after boot to get sound.
<Red_Herring> well
<UFO> Ok... the ati package whic is on repsitorys does not support widescreen resolution... and you should look the link
<Red_Herring> if there are no symbols, no
<Red_Herring> i think it is DRI
<Red_Herring> try running that dpkg-reconfigure
<Red_Herring> using all of the same things as before
<Red_Herring> cept now DONT write DRI config stuff
<EightiesK> hey all
<EightiesK> !deb
<ubotu> To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<UFO> i had 5 hours fight today with ati and this was only solution to my problem
<UFO> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423584#post423584
<Red_Herring> ATI == bad
<jay> Red_Herring: i tried it 2x. one with DRI enabled and one disabled. same result
<UFO> 3050 frames in 5.0 seconds = 610.000 FPS
<EightiesK> I hate the new kde
<EightiesK> :-(
<Red_Herring> Jay:hmm
<UFO> Why
<heanol> UFO: how do you get that benchmark
<heanol> ?
<heanol> i tried running glxgears but it doesnt print anything anymore
<Red_Herring> i would suggest pastebin
<brexel> glxgears
<Red_Herring> but since its on a laptop w/o internet or a gui
<UFO> fgl_glxgears
<Red_Herring> that would be a huge oain in the ass
<Red_Herring> *pain
<jay> so....
<Red_Herring> well
<UFO> look with fglrxinfo if you do have the 3d acceleration on
<Red_Herring> when i have had this problem before
<Red_Herring> and usually i just look at that output after xserver dies
<Red_Herring> and the answer is pretty clear
<jay> are there any other critical settings?
<Red_Herring> but with this...
<UFO> if you have mesa or something... you dont
<Red_Herring> ya
<Red_Herring> those drivers
<Red_Herring> disable...
<Red_Herring> the one with "gl" in it
<jay> Red_Herring: GLcore and glx?
<Red_Herring> ya
<jay> Red_Herring:
<Red_Herring> those will crash it
<jay> k
<jay> Red_Herring:  still write DRI or not?
<Red_Herring> no
<Red_Herring> that last output said clearly that it hates DRI
<UFO> jay, have you installed the package from ati?
<Red_Herring> and its not to worry if you get the official ATI Drivers
<jay> no, i haven't, this is a fresh install
<Red_Herring> Jay:do you mind getting the official ati drivers?
<UFO> Trust me you dont get working until you got your monitor rigt
<Red_Herring> its kinda tough from the CLI
<UFO> right
<jay> no, i don't mind...
<Red_Herring> but it might be the only way
<jay> umm, can't do it right now though...
<Red_Herring> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Red_Herring> !seveas
<jay> i gotta run actually
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Red_Herring> Jay: the ati drivers are in the seveas packages
<jay> i'll come back in here another time and hopefully someone can help me with it
<Red_Herring> check it out when you can
<jay> get them from the link UFO sent me?
<Red_Herring> Jay:you choose
<jay> ok thanks
<__mikem> Where do I get an mp3 decoder
<UFO> lame
<jay> actually, nvm, change of plans
<lampshade> How stable is kubuntu?  Very stable or is it still kinda the new kid on the block compared to Ubuntu?
<jay> Red_Herring: where should i download them to if i'm going to be doing it through windows on the same laptop?
<brexel> lampshade: it is the same distro
<lampshade> brexel:  Yeah but that really means nothing to me
<crimsun> !tell __mikem about mp3
<lampshade> brexel:  I mean I know what a distro is, but I have no idea considering Ubuntu is technically at some point based on debian, but I don't think that automatically means it is good.
<brexel> laszlok: you compared ubuntu to kubuntu
<brexel> lampshade: you compared ubuntu to kubuntu
<brexel> sry laszlok
<brexel> lampshade: but ubuntu = kubuntu
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> how do I setup a Server where I can load up a Kubuntu Image (ISO) and a remote pc (LAN) fires up the image?
<UFO> flosoft, i hadn tried it but i think you find more of it on debian site
<UFO> Or, actually what do you mean fires up the image?
<UFO> jay: select vesa with dpkg-reconfigure and you get the x-server running it more fun to get ati card working after that
<jay> Red_Herring: which driver do i want?  the installer or the X-windows versions?  and if the x-windows versions, which one of those?
<jay> or UFO
<Red_Herring> ?
<jay> thanks for all your help, both ofyou
<Red_Herring> driver?
<Red_Herring> ati
<Red_Herring> or fglrx?
<jay> ya, didn't you say get the ati driver?
<Red_Herring> !fglrx
<ubotu> I heard fglrx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Red_Herring> that right?
<__mikem> I installed those packages and still have the same problem
<jay> i don't know?...
<jay> you tell me, haha, i know nothing
<Red_Herring> well
<Red_Herring> did you insatll anything?
<UFO> fglrx
<jay> no
<syst> any one know of an IM client that can log you in as invisable (like msn)?
<brexel> any?
<UFO> can paste my xorg.conf here?
<Red_Herring> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<Red_Herring> USE THAT!
<jay> Red_Herring/UFO:  so what do i need to install?
<Red_Herring> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Red_Herring> those drivers
<__mikem> o now it works
<Red_Herring> ati calls them fglrz
<Red_Herring> *fglrx
<UFO> do exatly what says on the link i send to you
<as_284> hello, does anyone know where are the mbox files of the kmail? y need to backup them
<jay> Red_Herring/UFO: or just do the VESA drivers first?
<UFO> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8461
<UFO> the vesa works at least
<UFO> then you can work with ati
<brexel> as_284: either in Mail or in .kde/share/apps/kmail
<UFO> there is my xorg.conf... i have the 64bit prosessor
<UFO> i had to uncomment the int10 line before everything worked fine
<jay> UFO: are you talking to me?
<UFO> Yes
<jay> UFO: i don't really understand what you're talking about...
<UFO> Try the way on the link, i really did alot of research around the net to find solution to exatly same problem you have...
<as_284> brexel: i will chek it out, thanks
<brexel> yw
<fetish> hello
* NRG88 is playing Arash - Temptation (Feat Rebecca) [zp]  [0:12/3:37]  [128 kbps]  [|---------] 
<jay> UFO: BinaryDriverHowto?
<NRG88> hm
<fetish> can somebody help me ?
<UFO> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423584#post423584
* NRG88 :o
* NRG88 amarok
<NRG88> grr
<fetish> i use kmail
<fetish> and i want to download all messages from gmail
<NRG88> how can i make ame to work only on specific networks?
<NRG88> i'm on undernet to, and i wan't to use it only there
<NRG88> but it looks like, the ame-s go here to :)
<fetish> but i get just inbox
<brexel> fetish try to use imap if gmail supports it
<as_284> brexel: thanks
<brexel> :)
<UFO> jay: let me know if helped in your situation
<jay> UFO: ok thanks
<UFO> on the morning i was thinking to throw out all kubuntu/ubuntu shit and know i actually like most the people on channels ;)
<Ivegotaquestion> could somone kindly point me to a KDE 3.5.1 howto?
<UFO> its on kubuntu website
<apokryphos> ubotu: kde 3.5.1 is at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<ubotu> okay, apokryphos
<apokryphos> Ivegotaquestion: there :)
<Ivegotaquestion> thanks apokryphos
<jay> UFO: i had to do the remove the madwifi package b/c i have that wifi
<Ivegotaquestion> I only need 1 of thoes mirrors right?
<UFO> ok. that i didnt have to do but there are ndiswrapper for wifi cards
<apokryphos> Ivegotaquestion: yes
<Ivegotaquestion> ok ^^
<jay> UFO: now i'm rremoving the included drivers
<Ivegotaquestion> apokryphos, is there some way to remove KDE items from gnome's menu and gnome items from KDE's menu?
<apokryphos> no idea
<jay> and it outputted "E: Couldn't find package xorg-driver-flgrx"
<UFO> just follow step by step
<apokryphos> Ivegotaquestion: with regard to removing gnome items from  KDE menu: not sure of any way but manually
<jay> UFO: do i need to do anything b/c of it?
<Ivegotaquestion> alright thanks brb
<UFO> b/c?
<jay> UFO: b/c of "E: Couldn't find package xorg-driver-flgrx"
<UFO> ok... you had the laptop connected with wifi?
<jay> not connected, no
<jay> UFO: i thought i needed to remove those packages if i had that wifi card at all
<UFO> Did you download from ati the package for linux?
<Ivegotaquestion> apokryphos, I'm getting a gpg error :-\
<jay> UFO: which package?
<Ivegotaquestion> I'ts saying the public GPG key is not avalible
<Ivegotaquestion> W: you may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Ivegotaquestion> but I've apt-get update'd 3 times :S
<UFO> ati******.run or something
<Hobbsee> Ivegotaquestion: you can ignore it if you like
<Ivegotaquestion> it says the following packages have been kept back: and it lists 71 of them =\
<Ivegotaquestion> I've found the key and imported it but I'm still getting the 71 kept back packages
<Hobbsee> try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ivegotaquestion> thats not going to break gnome is it?
<Hobbsee> it shouldnt do - you're on breezy?
<Ivegotaquestion> yeah
<Ivegotaquestion> breezy
<Ivegotaquestion> after its done just logout and in?
<jay> UFO: i rebooted when it said, but it's still stuck at "Checking battery state...."
<UFO> ok... change the driver dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to vesa
<Ivegotaquestion> brb
<jay> UFO: how do i open a usb key?
<UFO> No idea.
<UFO> why?
<jay> UFO: i had to download the drivers to my usb key since i don't have an internet connection for the laptop
<UFO> ok. now i have to think for a while :)
<UFO> do you own a cdwriter
<en0x> hi someone using katapult?
<jay> ya
<en0x> I have problem with it my images are so ugly
<en0x> and I dont know why
<jay> ugh
<UFO> jay do you have the laptop networked with the windows
<jay> i think i know why i got those error msgs
<jay> UFO: ? what do you mean?
<jay> UFO: those instructions assume you're networked...
<UFO> yep
<jay> UFO: the laptop only has wireless...
<UFO> ok, do you have wireless router?
<jay> UFO: yes
<jay> UFO: but didn't i just remove the wifi drivers?
<UFO> so the laptop does not have ethernet?
<jay> ya it does... i gotta find an extra cable, bbiab
<jay> UFO: i plugged in a cable, but in the network settings, it says my eth0 interface is disabled.  how do i reenable it
<Red_Herring> ifup
<Red_Herring> or dhclient eth0
<UFO> ifup eth0
<Red_Herring> ya
<jay> i enter this into Konsole?
<UFO> dhclient eth0
<Red_Herring> ya
<UFO> yes
<UFO> so you got xserver running with vesa?
<jay> yes
<UFO> great
<jay> i got an "Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0"
<jay> error...
<Red_Herring> oh
<Red_Herring> just do "dhclient eth0"
<Red_Herring> sudo
<jay> "sit0: unknown hardware address type 776"
<jay> "can't create /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.leases: Persion denied"
<UFO> hmm..
<jay> "Can't create /var/run/dhclient.pid: Permision denied"
<jay> "drop_privileges: could not set group id: Operation not permitted"
<Red_Herring> ya gotta run it as sudo
<Red_Herring> "sudo dhclient eth0"
<jay> NICE! thanks
<jay> ok now i'll try those commands all over again
<UFO> try ping www.google.com
<jay> yup works!
<UFO> :)
<UFO> try first atp-get update
<UFO> and then apt-get upgrade
<Ivegotaquestion> How can I easily remove "kubuntu-desktop" and _every_ thing it installs?
<UFO> probably you need to reconfigure the apt sources
<brexel> Ivegotaquestion: apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop
<Ivegotaquestion> thanks ^^
<brexel> Ivegotaquestion: see what it depends on and remove all of that :)
<jay> nothing needed to be updated
<Ivegotaquestion> wow
<Ivegotaquestion> tons of stuff
<UFO> yes i think you got only cdrom used at the moment
<UFO> nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ivegotaquestion> brexel uhh is there some way to remove kde & all of its programs leaving python and all the other stuff that gnome would use?
<brexel> hmm
<brexel> apt-get remove kde\*
<brexel> try
<Red_Herring> why?
<brexel> i don't know ^^
<Ivegotaquestion> -s = simulate?
<brexel> yea
<Ivegotaquestion> ok
<Ivegotaquestion> hey that works ^^ thanks
<brexel> manpage says :)
<brexel> yw :)
<Ivegotaquestion> theres a few things I have to dig through synaptic to remove but it worked ^^
* Ivegotaquestion wishes there was a GTK version of konqueror and kmail
<Red_Herring> ya
<Ivegotaquestion> brb switching back to gnome ^^
<Red_Herring> but they *do* run ubder gnome
<jay> Red_Herring/UFO: what do i do in the sources list?
<UFO> there was an article where you could install both gnome and kde without they could see other ones software
<Red_Herring> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<UFO> do not enable multiverse
<Red_Herring> why?
<jay> Red_Herring/UFO: what do i do in the sources list to enable more sources?
<brydenn> beefsprocket:  you there?
<Red_Herring> there?
<UFO> take # marks away from deb lines
<Red_Herring> look there:
<Red_Herring> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Red_Herring> ^ there
<beefsprocket> brydenn: sure, what's up?
<Ivegotaquestion> is there a GTK web browser with KHTML's rendering engine? :O
<Red_Herring> no
<Red_Herring> its konqueror, and safari
<Ivegotaquestion> aw thats not cool :-\
<Red_Herring> thats all
<Ivegotaquestion> What about GTK-Webcore?
<jay> what program can i use in kubuntu to connect to mIRC?
<Red_Herring> thats ff core
<jay> easier than going back and forth from desktop to laptop
<Red_Herring> jay: connect to mirc?
<Red_Herring> ya cant
<Red_Herring> but you CAN get to the channel here
<jay> ya, i'm talking to you from my windows desktop
<Red_Herring> irssi
<Red_Herring> is xserver running?
<Ivegotaquestion> Red_Herring, its nokia's port of KHTML to GTK
<UFO> i use konversation
<jay> ya running xserver with VESA drivers
<Red_Herring> wierd
<UFO> the VESA is safe bet if got any problem with video
<Red_Herring> jay: xchat is free under linux
<Red_Herring> use it to connect to here
<jay> where can i find xchat in the kmenu?
<beefsprocket> i hear good things aoubt bitchx
<Red_Herring> jay, under internet
<brexel> bitchx rox
<brexel> but is a pain in the ass to cfg :D
<UFO> apt-get install xchat
<beefsprocket> ah
<jason> jay = jason
<jason> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<beefsprocket> brexel: didn't bitchx have some major backdoors at one point?
<UFO> Think what a work to use mouse ;)
<brexel> beefsprocket: dunno about that sry, i use it only on my private irc server :D
<beefsprocket> ah
<UFO> Yep, this actually works for me... kubuntu :)
<Ivegotaquestion> ahh! I cant type on my desktop =[
<UFO> i wonder why it does not have eny default firewalling
<Ivegotaquestion> thanks for the help guys :)
<hatake_kakashi> UFO: in case if you want to configure it yourself later, its not that hard :P
<jason> UFO/Red_Herring: should i enable security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu universe repositories?
<hatake_kakashi> UFO: there's scripts that you can google for it
<UFO> iptables this iptables that :)
<UFO> yes i probably put the shorewall
<Red_Herring> jason: ya
<jason> UFO/Red_Herring: so just not the "main restricted" ones?
<UFO> yes, and uncomment the cdrom
<UFO> sorry comment out the cdrom
<jason> ok
<UFO> now you can get the cdrom out of it
<UFO> and then apt-get update && upgrade
<eternaljoy> hello
<eternaljoy> in Konqueror, how can you set it up to display 2 windows so you can drag and drop files?
<jason> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jason> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<eternaljoy> jason: any ideas please?
<UFO> close the synaptic
<brexel> eternaljoy: right click at the bottom -> split view
<UFO> or other package software
<brexel> http://www.qwuh.com/xx.jpg
<brexel> ^^
<UFO> it can only used by on at time
<eternaljoy> brexel: LOL!  thanks :)  that was easy ;)
<brexel> yw :)
<brexel> i had that prepared for some funny reason ^^
<eternaljoy> brexel: one last question :)  how can I add support for compressing into single files?
<jason> ok it's going!!!!
<jason> eternaljoy: i'm a newb, the guys in here are helping me with stuff too...
<brexel> eternaljoy: dunno what u mean exactly
<eternaljoy> brexel: how can I add archive support?
<eternaljoy> brexel: so I can highlight many files and compress them all into a single file
<eternaljoy> brexel: like a zip file
<brexel> hmm
<brexel> just select the files
<brexel> right click
<hatake_kakashi> eternaljoy: tar gzip/bzip2
<brexel> compress->gzipped tar archve
<nrdb> where do I set the name for DHCP on kunbuntu
<hatake_kakashi> tar supports minimal compression, gzipping can compress it better unless if tar has some of it compressed, then your mileage may vary
<eternaljoy> brexel: I dont have that
<brexel> nrdb: what do you mean?
<eternaljoy> brexel: do I need to install that support for Konq?
<brexel> eternaljoy: hmm maybe some extension for konqueror
<brexel> not sure sry
<nrdb> brexel: I have a DHCP/DDNS server the kunbuntu install isn't sending a name DDNS, do you know where to set this up.
<brexel> i have had my kde cfg for YEARS so i don't know what is default ad what i enabled :)
<hatake_kakashi> eternaljoy: I don't know if konqueror has built-in support for it, but you can try Ark
<brexel> nrdb: you want the dhcp server to assign a hostname to the client or what? :)
<UFO> Jason: it takes a min i have to reboot for kernel change...
<eternaljoy> hatake_kakashi: how can I add Ark support in Konq?
<jason> ok
<hatake_kakashi> eternaljoy: I do not know if it can set to be integrated, but you can apt-get it and then use that
<eternaljoy> ok its working now
<brexel> :)
<eternaljoy> i needed to install konq-plugins
<brexel> how did u enable it?
<brexel> ok :) thanx :)
<eternaljoy> brexel: i needed to install konq-plugins
<brexel> good to know next time someone asks
<hatake_kakashi> eternaljoy: I've learned to avoid using many things through GUI, therefore I prefer the CLI method..
<eternaljoy> whats best? Gzip or Bzip2?
<brexel> you figured that out pretty fast
<brexel> bzip2
<hatake_kakashi> eternaljoy: there's no better, they compress differently
<eternaljoy> hatake_kakashi: yeah, but im lazy ;)
<eternaljoy> ok thanks
<brexel> though the best compressor ever is rar
<eternaljoy> :)
<eternaljoy> brexel: define "best" :)
<hatake_kakashi> brexel: the best compressor is uharc
<hatake_kakashi> :p
<brexel> not on text ^^
<nrdb> brexel: it is, a long string of number, I what the kubuntu to send a name instead.  with FC4 the file "/etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth1" has a "DHCP_HOSTNAME", where do I do this for kunbuntu?
<brexel> but uharc is great yes
<brexel> hmmmmm
<hatake_kakashi> when I was on windows, it compressed CS1.5 (~1.4 GB) to a mere ~500MB
<hatake_kakashi> s/it/I
<eternaljoy> lets have a "best" compressor debate ;)
<eternaljoy> jk :)
<brexel> nrdb: my guess would be /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<ubuntu> hi
<hatake_kakashi> eternaljoy: to be frank, its like buying a car, not all cars are all round/perfect, each has their strengths and weaknesses
<brexel> eternaljoy: no :) but i feel rar is pretty good and a lot better than bzip2
<ubuntu> #nick
<hatake_kakashi> brexel: you can get rar for linux if need be
<brexel> once a friend sent me an email with  a 600 kB attachment
<brexel> i know thx :)
<brexel> and it turend out to be a 2.5 GB text file :D
<Sylvian> I vote 7z ftw in "best compressor"-category. 7zipped 6.7 gigs of old console roms inte about 680mb
<nrdb> brexel: that looks like it.
<eternaljoy> hatake_kakashi: that sounds like women you just described ;)
<Janexho> hi friends
<hatake_kakashi> eternaljoy: well, either way :p
<eternaljoy> hatake_kakashi: ;)
<brexel> but i admit, there was the same text over and over in it :) but still a good laugh
<nrdb> brexel: is there any way to reconfigure the DHCP without resetting the computer?
<Janexho> is possible mount a hard disk from a live cd ??
<eternaljoy> hatake_kakashi eternaljoy: to be frank, its like buying a car, not all cars are all round/perfect, each has their strengths and weaknesses <-- replace car with women and it still makes sense :)
<brexel> nrdb: yes: dhclient eth0
<hatake_kakashi> in most cases I do my usual compression for linux with bzip2.. tar -cvf foo.tar * && bzip2 -9vv foo.tar
<eternaljoy> :)
<hatake_kakashi> eternaljoy: some don't like to compare it like that.. if you were a female, you'd be saying about males too :
<hatake_kakashi> :P
<Janexho> is possible mount a hard disk from a live cd ??
<brexel> nrdb: or /etc/init.d/networking restart
<hatake_kakashi> Janexho: yes
<eternaljoy> hatake_kakashi: :)
<Janexho> how ??
<eternaljoy> bye everyone
<hatake_kakashi> Janexho: man mount
<nrdb> brexel: that worked a charm, thanks.
<jason> Package gcc-3.4 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jason> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<jason> is only available from another source
<jason> E: Package gcc-3.4 has no installation candidate
<jason> Package gcc-3.4 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jason> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<jason> is only available from another source
<brexel> nrdb: yw :)
<jason> E: Package gcc-3.4 has no installation candidate
<jason> Red_Herring/UFO: following the ati driver install instructions i got an error saying above
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<Hobbsee> use apt-cache search
<UFO> apt-get update
<UFO> apt-get upgrade
<jason> UFO: i did, it finished with no errors
<UFO> apt-get install build-essential
<brexel> UFO: do you have any good string to give apt-get to find that packeage?
<brexel> i keep forgetting that ^^
<jason> Package build-essential is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jason> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<jason> is only available from another source
<jason> E: Package build-essential has no installation candidate
<hatake_kakashi> jason: use pastebin ffs
<brexel> build-essential
<brexel> right here
<eternaljoy> hi again :)
<brexel> hi ^^
<eternaljoy> how can I add kgpg support to Konqueror so I cam decrypt etc?
<UFO> jason: you got something wrong in sources.list
<brexel> oh man i love this channel
<brexel> people actually are willing to learn :)
<UFO> :)
<brexel> and to listen and also give their knowledge :)
<jason> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<eternaljoy> brexel: how can I add kgpg support to Konqueror so I cam decrypt etc?  atm it keeps saying 0 keys imported!
<UFO> don not enable the multiverse
<brexel> eternaljoy: sry no experience with that ^^
<_sara> my cpu frequency is all messesd up
<jason> UFO: ok
<nrdb> brexel: I think there needs to be a refinment done to the 'Network Settings' config system.  If an interface is set to DHCP the 'Domain Name Sytem->Host name' should be put in the /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf file.  Don't you?
<jason> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<brexel> no, DNS is something different
<_sara> anyone knows how to fix my CPU frequency?
<brexel> it's the ip address of your DNS server (that translates IPs into hostnames and vice versa
<UFO> jason: probably you didnt have the main restricted
<UFO> _sara: do you have a laptop?
<_sara> no its a desktop
<nrdb> brexel: where you talking to me then.
<jason> UFO: i'm gonna pastebin my screenshot of adept and let you have a look, one sec
<UFO> jason: ok
<brexel> nrdb: i think so :D sorry i'm wasted :D
<UFO> _sara: it probably in bios
<_sara> bios?
<_sara> I dualboot windows at its fine there
<brexel> nrdb: i must admit i do not think the graphical config utils are perfect yet...it is always good if you know where to look in the cfg files :)
<UFO> ok.. then i think its acpi
<_sara> acpi
<nrdb> brexel: for a LAN which is where this gets used mostly the name is important.  yes I agree with that but the better they are the easier the whole thing is to setup.
<jason> UFO: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i8464
<brexel> nrdb: the name is only important if you have a DNS server or use wins or netbios
<jason> UFO: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i8465
<UFO> jason: uncomment everything else but not the backport section
<UFO> jason: and the cdrom
<nrdb> brexel: if you supply a name it can hurt to put in the DHCP file if there isn't a DDNS it wont get used anyway.
<UFO> jason: then it should work
<brexel> nrdb: still, for TCP/IP a name is worth nothing
<UFO> mac addres
<UFO> ;)
<jason> UFO: it's working!
<UFO> jason: great
<UFO> jason: do the update and upgrade
<nrdb> brexel: the first place I tried to set this up is with the GUI.  I agree with TCP/IP names aren't anything but all I am saying is that the 'Network Settings' should set it up if it can, It would have made my life a lot easier, and as said before it can't hurt.
<UFO> tcp/ip its working on mac addres see arp
<UFO> nrdb: to what do you need dhcp name?
<brexel> nrdb: you're right about that. probably you should file a bug report so that the kde team know about that ^^
<nrdb> UFO: I sometimes connect in other computers.
<nrdb> brexel: I thought that app was done by ubuntu/kunbutu team.
<UFO> nrdb: you meen you are usin another dhcp server?
<_sara> so no one knows?
<nrdb> UFO: I have setup one of my computers to be a DHCP/DDNS server (as well as other things)
<brexel> sorry i really don't kow abou that :) as i said befor i am used to doing system stuff in text files ^^ i thin i've never used that utility ^^
<UFO> nrdb: yes but dhcp discovery goes with broadcast addresses
<UFO> nrdb: every machine on same fysical network gets those 255.255.255.255
<XyFeX> oy
<nrdb> UFO: I know it uses broadcast, my firewall stops the broadcasts.
<jason> UFO: one of the commands to install the ati driver is ati-driver-installer-8.22.5-i386.run
<nrdb> UFO: i don't think my ISP passes them on ether.
<jason> UFO: sorry
<XyFeX> got kubuntu on ppc (teal imac, G3), trying to use extrernal mic but cant seem to be able to
<jason> UFO: it's sudo sh ./ati-driver-----------.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/breezy
<XyFeX> by default the system uses the little mic on top of the comp...
<jason> UFO: does it matter that i'm running kubuntu? should i still enter Ubuntu/breezy as the command?
<UFO> jason: yes
<jason> UFO: thx
<UFO> nrdb: you would like to get ip from your own dhcp server?
<nrdb> UFO: for just the computer on my local LAN, every thing is going fine, with one minor problem that I am not worrying about for now, the remotes can use things like '$> ping compaq' where the server needs to use '$> ping compaq.localdomain'.
<UFO> use your own dns server and create in there own domains for difrent ip adresses
<jason> brb, gotta reboot
<jason> UFO: is there a command to reboot?
<UFO> reboot
<swim> hey, what do you guys preffer for a file-sharing app?
<UFO> nrdb: it nice becouse it does leave dnsquerys most on your own computer, it just updates its database from root servers
<UFO> ssh
<UFO> swim: ssh
<swim> UFO: I meant something that uses p2p like kmldonkey
<nrdb> UFO: the DNS querys are working, my problem was finding out how to setup kubuntu to give the DDNS a name, that has been fixed.
<flyingheart> hi everyone  :)
<jason> UFO: IT WORKED!!!!
<m_tadeu> hi...how do i format a partition as an ext3?
<jason> UFO: confirming the install isn't working though...
<jason> jason@ubuntu:~$ fglrxinfo
<jason> libGL error: failed to open DRM: Operation not permitted
<jason> libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering
<jason> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<jason> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<jason> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<jason> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)
<jason> is that an ok error?
<jason> UFO: is that an ok error?
<jason> Red_Herring?
<jason> hello?
<jason> anyone there?
<_Johnny> so yea... G3 mac, default mic is /dev/dsp... what would be the soundcard port? (coz it doesent seem like theres any autoswitching going on)
<jason> has anyone installed the ati drivers?
<jason> UFO: hi
<UFO> jason: hi did it work?
<jason> UFO: yes it did, but when i did the confirmation part of the install, it gave an error
<jason> jason@ubuntu:~$ fglrxinfo
<jason> libGL error: failed to open DRM: Operation not permitted
<jason> libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering
<jason> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<jason> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<jason> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<jason> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)
<hatake_kakashi> !tell jason about pastebin
<UFO> jason: try modprobe fglrx
<jason> UFO: that didn't return anything
<analisa> hello guys, I just installed kubuntu... can someone tell me the root password??? the instalation never ask for one... and know I only have one user account
<UFO> jason: try now the fglrxinfo
<UFO> analisa: it does use the sudo
<jason> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<UFO> analisa: it does not have the root password
<analisa> UFO: so there's no root password? sudo?
<_Johnny> hehe
<analisa> god this is too user friendly for me...
<jason> UFO: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8466
<UFO> analisa: sudo whatyouwant
<_Johnny> Anyone knows how to change from intergrated mic to sound card port with an old G3 ppc?
<jason> UFO: so there's a libGL error....
<UFO> jason: try to change the monitor settings... is the size of your screen 15.4 inch
<analisa> UFO: how can I add a new account?
<jason> ya i think so
<jason> what settings am i changing?
<analisa> UFO: there's a user account system settings but there's no new user option...
<UFO> analisa: sudo adduser
<UFO> jason: try to change the monitor settings more near your screen use 60hz if possible
<jason> UFO: the resolution and refresh rate are right
<jason> 1280x800 @ 60Hz
<analisa> UFO: god who was the genius that come with that idea!?? User and groups in system administration is asking me for root password!!! what's the point in not setting a password for root, if all the graphical stuff need password... so I need to go to one terminal and type sudo adduser!??? this really sucks... I want my root password set up!!!!!!!
<UFO> analisa: sudo password and put first your password and then two times your root password
<_Johnny> in kcontrol and various apps u will be simply prompted for it
<analisa> UFO, thanks
<UFO> jason: i have to think for a second
<jason> UFO: does that error even matter? i mean, i'm running kubuntu now, it seems to work as far as i can see...
<jason> UFO: thanks
<UFO> jason: its not using the 3d acceleration
<UFO> try the fgl_glxgears
<jason> jason@ubuntu:~$ fgl_glxgears
<jason> Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer
<jason> libGL error: failed to open DRM: Operation not permitted
<jason> libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering
<jason> X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<jason>   Major opcode of failed request:  143 (GLX)
<jason>   Minor opcode of failed request:  5 (X_GLXMakeCurrent)
<jason>   Serial number of failed request:  36
<jason>   Current serial number in output stream:  36
<UFO> jason: if you are not planning for games so it does not matter so much, but it would be nice to get working
<jason> not really planning on gaming, i guess i can stop now, if i have time, i'll pop back in here and ask you guys...
<UFO> jason: ok...
<jason> UFO: are there anymore websites/wiki's that have ways to fix this problem?
<UFO> jason: google ati x300 ubuntu
<jason> UFO: it's not an x300...
<UFO> jason: what was it?
<jason> UFO: Xpress 200M
<UFO> jason: ok x200 ... pci express 200 mobile igp
<jason> UFO: so just google it... ok
<jason> UFO: thanks for all your help!!!!
<ilba7r> any one running fglrx 8.22.5 having prob with occasional x crash?
<jason> UFO: this channel and the whole ubuntu community is great!
<UFO> jason: No problem :)
<jason> UFO: Ohh!!!
<jason> UFO: to install these drivers i had to disable my wireless
<jason> UFO: how do i renenable them?
<robotgeek> jason: you are not _jason, are you?
<UFO> jason: try to install linux-restricted-modules
<jason> cd /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/volatile
<jason> sudo cp ath_hal.ko ../madwifi
<jason> UFO: i did this:
<UFO> jason: try with windows drivers with ndiswrapper
<jason> UFO: is that what it's called?  cause i did "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules
<jason> UFO: google that?
<UFO> jason: yes google is the solution for most of the problems... put your laptop type wireless and ubuntu it should give something
<UFO> jason: wlan or sometihing
<jason> UFO: ok thanks
<UFO> jason: or just try to enable it in network conf in system-settings
<jason> UFO: i only see eth0 under Network interfaces
<ilba7r> !ndiswrapper
<UFO> jason: what is your laptop model?
<ubotu> ndiswrapper is, like, a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<UFO> jason: the ndiswrapper was only way i got my broadcom wlan card working... but it seems to work fine
<jason> UFO: toshiba M70
<ilba7r> jason in a terminal type lspci |grep Wireless
<ilba7r> will tell you what card you have
<jason> i have an atheros card
<ilba7r> !atheros
<ubotu> ilba7r: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ilba7r> you have to consult the wiki on that but i think you need madwifi for it
<UFO> jason: or try copy the .inf and the .sys files from windows drivers and getit work with ndiswrapper
<Knowerrors> anybody know how to test computer battery?
<UFO> Knowerrors: what would you like to test
<UFO> jason: http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/Distro/Ubuntu
<Knowerrors> UFO: the motherboard battery, clock seems to be loosing time, but not sure
<Knowerrors> UFO: want to see if I should replace it
<ilba7r> jason there is a wiki on compiling ati prop drivers on ubuntu forums and have a sect on how to reset the madwifi package
<UFO> jason: try modprobe ath_pci
<Hostile> anyone here on dapper?
<ilba7r> jason look at the last section on madwifi http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584
<UFO> Hostile: i did give a try for it but got network troubles
<Hostile> Yeah its breaking my Crossover and I read thats a common issue and I was wondering if there was a fix, I mean I'm not complaining, I know running unstable will have problems like this
<UFO> Hostile: try ifup eth0
<Hostile> UFO: I'm talking about CrossOver Office, You know codeweavers wine
<UFO> Hostile: heh... ok
<UFO> Hostile: did you ever got working
<Hostile> I didn't try using it until I upgraded to dapper, Ive read on the Ubuntu forums that people didn't get this error before dapper, It's interesting to say the least, No one seems to know the cause exactly
<UFO> !crossover
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, UFO
<Hostile> ?
<ilba7r> Hostile: i am running crossover here on breezy no probl. Have you tried reinstalling it?
<ilba7r> and exct what probl you have with it?
<Hostile> I get this error message:
<Hostile> Unable to convert 'c:/" to a Unix path:
<Hostile> Thats what other dapper people are getting also
<ilba7r> Hostile
<ilba7r> ok try this work around might help
<Hostile> k
<ilba7r> cd .crossover
<Hostile> You mean .cxoffice?
<ilba7r> yap sorry
<Hostile> k
<ilba7r> did you try to change the symbolic link in the dos devices
<Hostile> Yeah I played around with that
<ilba7r> eh i used to configure it the old way from the configuration file but they changed all that now
<Hostile> Yeah its alot different than it used to be
<ilba7r> hostile and i assume you tried re install too
<Hostile> Yep.
<Hostile> Some people are pointing the finger at the 2.6.15-15 kernel
<ilba7r> thanx Hostile you just give me a reason not to upgrade not yet anyway
<bert_> I had a lot of signal 11 messages in KDE, couldn't find which program or lib fos the problem.
<Hostile> ilba7r: yep, at least I can warn other people thinking about upgrading
<Hostile> I just realized im running the i386 kernel...Im switching to i686 smp, That may fix it
<Hostile> doubtful though.
<ilba7r> Hostile if you use it for personal use and need it you can use deebootstrap and reinstall a minimal breezy
<bert_> But I installed Knome and now I don't have signal 11 meesages
<Hostile> ilba7r: I can downgrade your saying?
<monteiro> how do i install window decorations in kde ?
<ilba7r> Hostile: nope running both breezy and ubuntu side by side
<bert_> Might have been KDE looking for libs in gnome
<Hostile> ilba7r: breezy and dapper at the same time, how does that work?
<ilba7r> !dapper drake
<ubotu> I heard dapper drake is the 4th release for Ubuntu (ver. 6.04). For goals see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperGoals. To try without removing/breaking breezy see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot. see warnings !dapper
<UFO> Hostile: do you have two prosessors for i686 smp
<ilba7r> look at the link with Debootstrapchroot
<Hostile> UFO: I have Hyperthreading, which uses SMP
<UFO> Ok...
<ilba7r> ggod luck my friend got to go
<Hostile> UFO: and with smp installed I can do large compiles with make -j3 which can compile 2 files at the same time, I get compile a kernel in 4 minutes
<UFO> Hostile: is it intel?
<UFO> yes
<Hostile> UFO: yeah a 2.8ghz P IV
<Hostile> brb I'm going to reboot the new kernel
<monteiro> what do i need to compile kde decorations ?
<monteiro> when i compile it , it says xorg-dev is missing, but i don't have a package with that name
<hatake_kakashi> monteiro: apt-cache search xorg| grep dev
<httpdss> where do i get the fixed version of kword ?
<monteiro> hatake_kakashi: its xlibs-static-dev ?
<hatake_kakashi> monteiro: nfi, try it
<monteiro> ok
<QueenSara> damnit
<jmarrero> Naruto rocks :D
<Uno> any link to upgrade my firefox to 1.5.01 from 1.0.7
<Knowerrors> Anybody use Simple Backup program in ubuntu?
<Uno> any link to upgrade my firefox to 1.5.01 from 1.0.7
<Knowerrors> !firefox
<Uno> !firefox
<Uno> ! firefox
<Uno> hmm?
<Knowerrors> follow the links ubotu sent you
<Uno> i mean any website that teaches me how to upgrade?
<arrinmurr> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Uno> thanks
<Uno> 1.5.0.1? or 1.5?
<arrinmurr> Uno: it doesn't really matter what version of firefox it is. the way to install it is the same
<Knowerrors> yeah, Id go with 0.1, bugs fixed and such
<arrinmurr> ah, yes, the latest should be used of course :)
<Snake__> Can someone help me with kcron
<Knowerrors> So how do people around here backup there root and home to dvd?  I was looking at either using Simple Backup, K3B, or partimage
<Uno> thanks
<Snake__> anyone
<manveru> hey guys, i've got a odd problem... there are no keyboard-layouts for me to switch anymore
<Uno> i got access denied when downloading file from konqueror, what should id o?
<manveru> Uno: well, maybe you don't have access :)
<Uno> problem with konqueror it can't use sudo
<manveru> it can
<manveru> kdesu konqueror
<Uno> kdesu?
<Uno> in console?
<manveru> [alt] +[f2] 
<manveru> or in the console - what you prefer
<Uno> kdesu is sorta like sudo?
<manveru> yeah, it's sudo for graphical apps
<Snake__> Uno: kdesu is sudo for GUI applications
<Uno> k
<Snake__> manveru: beat me to it :)
<manveru> ^^
* manveru tries to figure out what happend to his keyboard-layouts
<LeeJunFan> something just occured to me I haven't run into with ubuntu's no root password policy. What happens when reboot fsck finds errors and it wants root password so you can run fsck manually?
<Snake__> manveru: Id help if I knew :(
<manveru> hmm
<manveru> looks like kde 3.5.1 expects to be running on xfree86 :|
<manveru> k... let's restart x
<manveru> it has a sweet uptime of 16 days already :)
<manveru> brb...
<Uno> "To ensure that other programs use version 1.5 of firefox and not the old 1.07 version, go to Preferences -> Preferred Applications in the System menu. For the "Web Browser" tab, choose "Custom" and then enter the command", I can't find the preferred application menu
<CellarDoor> hey folks
<CellarDoor> Still couldnt get kubuntu onto the amd64 system but we think we know what the problem is - His BenQ drive
<Uno> "To ensure that other programs use version 1.5 of firefox and not the old 1.07 version, go to Preferences -> Preferred Applications in the System menu. For the "Web Browser" tab, choose "Custom" and then enter the command", I can't find the preferred application menu
<CellarDoor> We're gonna put my drive in his system and install it that way
<CellarDoor> I'm not going to bother with Firefox 1.5 till its on the repositories
<Knowerrors> Uno: its different in KDE
<Uno> nvm
<Uno> found it
<CellarDoor> :)
<Uno> is there anything to make the font look smooth
<CellarDoor> Uno are you using kubuntu ?
<CellarDoor> breezy ?
<Uno> yeah
<CellarDoor> ok, first port of call is System Settings
<Uno> hmm, not sure if it's breezy
<Uno> how can i check?
<CellarDoor> do you have System Settings in the K menu ?
<Uno> yeah
<CellarDoor> if you click on it do you get a panel thats a bit like what you get on an apple mac ?
<Uno> yes
<CellarDoor> your using breezy :)
<Uno> ok
<Uno> now how do i make my font look smooth
<Uno> :)
<CellarDoor> click on 'appearance'
<CellarDoor> first icon
<Uno> yeah
<CellarDoor> choose fonts
<Uno> yup
<CellarDoor> make sure anti-aliasing is on
<Uno> yeah, it's already on
<CellarDoor> you could click on the configure button and have a fiddle
<CellarDoor> see if that helps
<Uno> k
<Uno> thanks
<CellarDoor> There are 'more technical' things you can do but I've never had any luck with that sort of thing
<Uno> oh i see
<Uno> well i'm happy i got firefox 1.5.0.1 working
<CellarDoor> :)
<CellarDoor> I had crappy looking fonts for a while, but since I upgraded to kubuntu 5.10 (breezy) on my new monitor it looks good now... I think there's other things you can do but I'm not the person to ask :P
<Uno> CellarDoor: tried this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20976&highlight=smooth+font
<CellarDoor> Thats for 5.04 (hoary) but It might work
<Uno> oh
<CellarDoor> Have a go with it, if it works, add a post to that forum thread telling people how you went with the same thing on Breezy (if someone else hasn't already done so). :)
<Uno> k
<Uno> but it's for Ubuntu
<Uno> gnome
<CellarDoor> yeah
<CellarDoor> And those two screenshots look the same to me :P
<Uno> yeah..haha
<CellarDoor> Either he can see better than us all or he's had too much coffee and needs to go outside :P
<theball> hi
<CellarDoor> hi theball :)
<theball> whats goin on tonight?
<CellarDoor> not much :P
<theball> why come?
<Uno> <<<< linux noob
<Uno> how do i restart X
<theball> ctrl alt bckspace
<CellarDoor> Uno: ctrl+alt+backspace
<theball> sorry forgot my manners
<CellarDoor> And you'll be plonked back at your login screen
<Uno> thanks
<CellarDoor> theball: just came to see whats going on and tell people how things went with a kubuntu install on an AMD64 that was going pear shaped last night
<theball> so whats goin on in your part of the world CellarDoor
<CellarDoor> Its Saturday, day off, I'm vegin out
<theball> i enjoy loading systems and getting hardware to work
<theball> wierd huh?
<CellarDoor> We learned how to partition Windows and Kubuntu
<CellarDoor> Which was good
<theball> i quit love how  my laptop works now that I have a few glitches worked out
<Uno> CellarDoor: i think http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=116482&highlight=font works
<Uno> yeah it works
<Uno> make font smooth
<Uno> even thought i don't use nvidia
<theball> is that a   commin type of thing learned and tried here?
<CellarDoor> Uno: Might do
<moonade> crimsun: moved
<moonade> crimsun: (i am a kubuntu user)
<crimsun> ok, sure
<crimsun> does iptables -vnL confirm that everything is ACCEPTed?
<CellarDoor> theball: I have a friend who wants to use Windows and Kubuntu on his AMD64 and we weren't having any luck getting Kubuntu to install, but we figure its his BenQ drive.
<Uno> would be nice to hv a 12 hr clock
<moonade> yes, pretty much so
<moonade> crimsun: yes, pretty much so
<moonade> crimsun: but i can stop the firewall
<crimsun> moonade: yes, stop it completely, and flush all the rules
<theball> CellarDoor: some drives are a real pain
<CellarDoor> Uno: Right click on your clock and choose 'Date and time format' In the menu
<CellarDoor> I think that is where you go
<Uno> thanks
<CellarDoor> theball: yeah, I'm gonna download the DVD version and see if that works, if not we'll put my Pioneer drive in his computer and install it that way
<CellarDoor> Uno: np
<theball> CellarDoor: i had alot of problems with the drive in my snell laptop but a new cd fixed the issue for me
<CellarDoor> theball: yeah, we tried two different downloads and two different brands of CD... no luck. I think we'll probably have to put my drive in his computer to get Kubuntu installed.
<theball> ah ha
<theball> is anyone familliar with getting a command line run app to load pre xwindows on boot up?
<CellarDoor> Not me :P
<crimsun> you need to place it in a script and use update-rc.d to configure it
<theball> crimsun i understand the concept but do not know how to go about doing it
<_felipe> does anyone here know how to modify a deb package?
<crimsun> _felipe: anything more specific than that?
<crimsun> theball: start by reading the man page for update-rc.d
<theball> thanks ill do that
<crimsun> theball: the basic idea: put your command in a script, place the script in /etc/init.d/something, then use update-rc.d something defaults
<_felipe> i have the qemu 0.8.0 package which i downloaded form the kubuntu repository. I want to put the kqemu module inside so it compiles everything at once
<theball> crimsun i get that, i want to start lineak for my keyboard buttons.
<_felipe> i dont if the module can be added after the installation as all manuals say to compile from tar
<_felipe> or maybe do you know if there is a program to make a deb package from a tar. in that way i can join 2 tars and make a new deb
<crimsun> _felipe: how is kqemu related to qemu? I presume it's a frontend?
<_felipe> it is an accelerator module
<_felipe> in the tar installation it says i only have to put the kqemu tared folder inside the qemu tared folder before the ./configure make ...
<crimsun> I presume you pulled deb-src?
<crimsun> if so, just dump it in there and modify debian/* as appropriate
<_felipe> please specify, what should i do with deb-src?
<crimsun> _felipe: deb-src is what I called Debianised source
<_felipe> oh
<_felipe> what i pulled was qemu_0.8.0-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<crimsun> that's the binary deb that's generated
<crimsun> you want the Debianised source
<_felipe> is it the dsc?
<_felipe> with the tar and the diff?
<crimsun> it's the orig.tar.gz + diff.gz
<_felipe> and how do i modify that to add the kqemu  module?
<crimsun> _felipe: extract the orig.tar.gz, apply the diff.gz to it, and add the kqemu files
<_felipe> ok ill try that
* enfact is away: Away at the moment
<_felipe> thanks
<CellarDoor> hey folks, I'm new to burning DVD iso's of Kubuntu... Can I use K3B for that ?
<moonade> crimsun: sorry, i was afk. yes, i flushed all rules. no firewall.
<crimsun> moonade: and now?
<moonade> crimsun: (and still same results)
<moonade> crimsun: Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer
<moonade> crimsun: (when running ssh)
<crimsun> moonade: telnet localhost 22
<crimsun> ...
<CellarDoor> ah, nevermind, I see the "New data DVD project" thingy :P
<mistworks> Hi to all
<EightiesK> !tar
<Mungallo> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Mungallo> any ideas?
<Mungallo> Ati driver install off of http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584 gives me this error
<ice_1963> bur
<Mungallo> so heres a novel question, is it possible to switch from an amd64 kernel to an x86 kernel?
<Mungallo> obviously without reinstalling the entire os.
<CellarDoor> hmm doesnt sound promising
<CellarDoor> I don't think I'd wanna try it
<Mungallo> I would figure it's possible with the x86_64, but I'm not really sure.
<Mungallo> lol
<CellarDoor> But then, if youre using an AMD64, why would you want to ?
<Mungallo> support isn't currently where I want it to be. granted its far better on kubuntu than elsewhere, but i find myself doing too many workarounds.
<CellarDoor> support for amd64 ?
<Mungallo> yeah.
<keqiuguang> hi
<Mungallo> lo
<keqiuguang> evryone
<CellarDoor> hi keqiuguang :)
<keqiuguang> ty
<keqiuguang> i am new here
<CellarDoor> welcome :)
<keqiuguang> first time using tis
<CellarDoor> oh...
<robotgeek> Mungallo: i don't think that's possible
<Mungallo> dunno.
<robotgeek> all the apps are compiled against 64 bit
<Mungallo> yeah I was thiking about that.
<Mungallo> makes sense that they would be.
<_rob> !w32codecs
<ubotu> [w32codecs]  a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<cold_m> do you have anybody
<cold_m> ?
<cold_m> Removing vpopmail-bin ...
<cold_m> /etc/init.d/vpopmail: xmalloc: /Users/chet/src/bash/src/parse.y:2716: cannot allocate 64 bytes (0 bytes allocated)
<cold_m> invoke-rc.d: initscript vpopmail, action "stop" failed.
<cold_m> dpkg: error processing vpopmail-bin (--remove):
<cold_m>  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 2
<cold_m> /etc/init.d/vpopmail: xmalloc: /Users/chet/src/bash/src/parse.y:2716: cannot allocate 64 bytes (0 bytes allocated)
<cold_m> invoke-rc.d: initscript vpopmail, action "start" failed.
<cold_m> dpkg: error while cleaning up:
<cold_m>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<cold_m> Errors were encountered while processing:
<cold_m>  vpopmail-bin
<cold_m> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<cold_m> why i cant remove
<cold_m> ?!!?!??!
<cold_m> larsivi, are you here?
<cold_m> eiiii
<cold_m> where are you
<cold_m> ?!
<larsivi> cold_m: yes?
<cold_m> cold_m Removing vpopmail-bin ...
<cold_m> cold_m /etc/init.d/vpopmail: xmalloc: /Users/chet/src/bash/src/parse.y:2716: cannot allocate 64 bytes (0 bytes allocated)
<cold_m> cold_m invoke-rc.d: initscript vpopmail, action "stop" failed.
<cold_m> cold_m dpkg: error processing vpopmail-bin (--remove):
<cold_m> cold_m  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 2
<cold_m> cold_m /etc/init.d/vpopmail: xmalloc: /Users/chet/src/bash/src/parse.y:2716: cannot allocate 64 bytes (0 bytes allocated)
<cold_m> cold_m invoke-rc.d: initscript vpopmail, action "start" failed.
<cold_m> cold_m dpkg: error while cleaning up:
<cold_m> cold_m  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<cold_m> cold_m Errors were encountered while processing:
<cold_m> cold_m  vpopmail-bin
<cold_m> cold_m E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<cold_m> why i cant remove
<cold_m> ???
<larsivi> cold_m: hmm, I don't really know, but are you using dpkg directly or apt-get?
<cold_m> i use apt-get
<cold_m> but this is the error
<skypa> greetings
<larsivi> cold_m: then I don't know. sorry
<cold_m> ok :(
<skypa> any of you guys know, if xchat can in any way support composite (real transparency) or know a irc client that does/can?
<skypa> and excuse my grammar, I didn't sleep for 48 hours ;)
<Mungallo> cold: have you tried a ps -ef | grep vpop? and then kill any procs running?
<cold_m> no
<hatake_kakashi> !info vpopmail
<hatake_kakashi> !info vpop
<hatake_kakashi> heh that's what you get for installing it, its under multiverse.. probably there is something wrong with the uninstall script, or you ran out of mem, or you tried to manually delete it, etc
<Mungallo> The other thing you can do is  a find / -name vpopmail  and then manually delete it.
<Mungallo> that might get kinda dirty though
<hatake_kakashi> lsof comes in handy if there is something using it, etc
<cold_m> if i reboot the computer ?
<Mungallo> o_O?
<luisito> hello
<Blippe> lo
<luisito> if you use openoffice and have the application menu in the mac os style, the openoffice menu is in kde or in its own window?
<Blippe> it's in the office menu, right beside lyx, gnumeric and scribus if you install 'em too :D
<MeTa> hi all
<Blippe> hi ther morpheus, meta
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i modify the PATH?
<MetaMorfoziS> or add sg ?
<MetaMorfoziS> !path
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, MetaMorfoziS
<MetaMorfoziS> argh
<Blippe> path?
<MetaMorfoziS> yes
<MetaMorfoziS> for ex, i type firefox in terminal
<Blippe> like the $path$ in windows?
<MetaMorfoziS> it starts firefox from /a/b/c
<Blippe> oh.. i c
<MetaMorfoziS> yes
<MetaMorfoziS> this is the symlink?
<MetaMorfoziS> i don't know, but i found this
<MetaMorfoziS> !symlink
<ubotu> symlink is, like, ln -s /path/to/file/or/dir /path/to/link
<Blippe> lets see... I just remember how i do that at campus... they had a shortcut...
<luisito> Blippe: thanks
<MetaMorfoziS> it's not the symlink
<MetaMorfoziS> !firefox
<luisito> my god! this KDE is far, far, far beyond gnome. now I feel I was using windows 95 with gnome. (i'm surprised!!)
<Blippe> easy way out might be to put a shortcut in /usr/sbin/ to the prog
<MetaMorfoziS> ok...
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<Blippe> MetaMorfoziS, and that is NOT by far a good way to do it
<MetaMorfoziS> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<MetaMorfoziS> why?
<MetaMorfoziS> To ensure it is used as the default version, modify the symbolic link in /usr/bin:
<fatejudger> !fglrx
<ubotu> well, fglrx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<MetaMorfoziS> ok i'm soluted
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<MetaMorfoziS> thx.)
<fatejudger> !sources.list
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<keqiuguang> hi
<MetaMorfoziS> hi
<mo0osah> i'm dualbooting with windows xp, is there a way to boot windows while in linux
<Blippe> mo0osah, you're able to start windows programs with wine, if that is what you want!
<Blippe> mo0osah, the results aren't always the greatest
<_mindspin> hi, after a dist-upgarde to breezy, kaffeine plays some videos (mpg) extremely slow, any suggestions?
<Zeusz> mo0osah: Win4Lin
<cold_m> Zeusz, do you know how work with Win4Lin
<cold_m> ?
<Zeusz> No ideea
<Zeusz> just heard of it
<cold_m> :)
<Zeusz> From Romania cold_m
<Zeusz> just i'm not registered
<cold_m> mo0osah, also you may use cedega
<Zeusz> how can I register
<Zeusz> yes Cedega is good for the games
<cold_m> ./msg nickserv register pass
<cold_m> cedega is good also for programs
<cold_m> CrossOver is very good for programs
<cold_m> :)
<mo0osah> cold_m: i have vmware istalled
<mo0osah> do you know how to use it to boot my windows parittion
<cold_m> what is vmware
<cold_m> no
<mo0osah> k
<shenchien> how to install baghira?
<Tm_T> shenchien: apt-cache search baghira
<Tm_T> you get package name
<Tm_T> then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install <package>
<mo0osah> anyone experienced with vmware
<carlos> buenos dias como puedo  poner el canal de kubuntu espaol
<bimberi> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<carlos> gracias
<bimberi> yw :)
<mo0osah> I am dual booting currently but am tired of rebooting again and again to switch between windows and linux, so i installed vmware.  Now is there a way to boot my windows partition using vmware?
<Tm_T> bimberi: yay!
<Tm_T> shenchien: got it?
<Tm_T> ...looks like it
<bimberi> Tm_T: :)
<syahira1> fiE_deE
<tchize> Hello
<robotgeek> hi tchize
<tchize> i have a desktop station to reinstall, it was previously a now deeply broken debian distro
<tchize> am used to debian but not to ubuntu, is there some place i can find minimal iso install (and download all package at installation time) or is it mandatory to downlaod a 600M iso?
<robotgeek> tchize: there is no minimal iso install, but since it's already broken, you might want to experiment with upgrading directly?
<tchize> robotgeek: no i want a fresh install :)
<tchize> it's broken at kernel level :)
<tchize> be back
<robotgeek> tchize: ah okay
<Tonio_> hi
<robotgeek> hey Tonio_
<robotgeek> Tonio_: did the desktop wallpaper guy mail back?
<Tonio_> robotgeek: nope.......
* robotgeek curses
<Tonio_> I need to find a good one under a free licence, can be gpl, lgpl, bsd or even CC
<robotgeek> i'll look and see if i can find something
<Tonio_> if some of you have something clean, not agressive (consider it has to be the default for dapper), and eventually NOT blue, should be nice
<Tonio_> I would appreciate a green one
<robotgeek> Tonio_: heh, okay. green it will be
<Tonio_> robotgeek: mail me the ones you may find ;) to busy today for irc ;)
<Tonio_> robotgeek: tonio (at) ubuntu.com
<Tonio_> thanks by advance, hehehe
<robotgeek> Tonio_: okay, i'll mail you some stuff. or i'll ask around.
<robotgeek> i meant if someone knew offhand
<Tonio_> no pb, I'm leaving you, few bugs to work on today....
<robotgeek> Tonio_: heh, i am working on the Desktop Guide
<Tonio_> hum, that's important
<Tonio_> although, you may need my package when accepted to notice on it the configuration...
<Tonio_> the desktop config is way different with that package.....
<robotgeek> Tonio_: which one?
<Tonio_> robotgeek: in fact I'm actually working on kubuntu-desktop-settings package....
* robotgeek is still very weak on packaging
<robotgeek> Tonio_: ah, nice
<Tonio_> we will discuss it during the kubuntu meeting on 02/16
<robotgeek> cool, i think i'll be there to atleast understand what it does
<Tonio_> many little improvements on the default desktop configuration, like fonts (which were ungly till now), kopete default config, usage of a moodin kdm theme, konquerors config improvements and many more things
<robotgeek> i just love moodin :)
<Tonio_> robotgeek: I'll write a guide in pdf with screenshots to explain why I did this and that and the purpose.... then the differents points will have to be accepted, modifed or rejected
<robotgeek> i dunno how it works, but I installed it, and my login manager looked very sleek
<robotgeek> Tonio_: sounds cool, hopefully i will be done with the first draft of Desktop Guide next week
<Tonio_> yep moodin is fine, but it has to be in main to become the kubuntu defaults
<robotgeek> yeah, i caught that bit in the meetings page
<Tonio_> robotgeek: don't mind everything is still kde ;)
<robotgeek> Tonio_: heh
<Tonio_> you can start without my specific settings for sure
<robotgeek> Tonio_: most of it is done, I'm not touching stuff with KDE documentation
<jarlath> Just installed kubuntu.  A clean install and my wireless network card and everything works perfect! :)
<Tonio_> robotgeek: what formats are you working on ? could be interesting to let the documentation easy to translate
<robotgeek> Tonio_: i'm with the documentation team, and we are using docbook
<Tonio_> jarlath: even wifi ? wow........ lucky guy ;)
<robotgeek> jarlath: great!
<Tonio_> robotgeek: perfect ;)
<robotgeek> Tonio_: i got my airport extreme to work in dapper
<jarlath> Thanks, I'm extatic!
* robotgeek is also very very happy, no wires
<Tonio_> robotgeek: did you notice klamav is packaged for dapper ?
<robotgeek> Tonio_: hmm, actually i don't use a windows machine, so i havent installed a antivirus ever!
<Tonio_> could be interesting put a notice on it, because ms windows users coming onto linux are searching for an antivirus software, before understanding that's not usefull :)
<robotgeek> Tonio_: funniest are when you get popups to check for spyware!
<Tonio_> robotgeek: hehe
<jarlath> hehe, yes with ms style gui.
<Tonio_> anyway, I think the antivirus is important for the dualbooting people :)
<Tonio_> should be interesting to put a note on the documentation on that point
<Tonio_> agree ?
<robotgeek> Tonio_: yes, good idea
<heanol> is amarok supposed to use 20-60% cpu while playing?
<Tonio_> the package is klamav, and is maintained by your servant
<Tonio_> ;)
<robotgeek> heanol: nope
<Tonio_> heanol: nope, absolutly not, but that happens with buggy version sometime....
<Tonio_> heanol: what version do you use ?
<robotgeek> Tonio_: as long as it installs, and appears in the menu, it will document it
<heanol> 3.5.1
<robotgeek> heanol: and what engine?
<Tonio_> robotgeek: it is in universe, so has to be installed manually........
<Tonio_> cause it is not installed by default........
<heanol> i was using xine-engine but now i tried switching to gstreamer
<heanol> now it seems to be stable at 15%
<robotgeek> Tonio_: sure, i'll find it and document it
<Tonio_> and not usefull anyway for regular full linux users
<robotgeek> heanol: initially it might be high as it scans for files and stuff. also turning of the last.fm stuff helps
<Tonio_> heanol: gstreamer is a pain at the moment, you really should use xine, or even arts engine
<heanol> 15% still sounds much
<heanol> Tonio_: yeah i've noticed. kaffeine is unusable :/
<isodude> argh
<Tonio_> heanol: yep
<robotgeek> kmplayer is very nice :)
<Tonio_> kubuntu had lots of bugs be default
<Tonio_> heanol: actuvate the backports repos
<isodude> wht about this that vlc quits whenever one tries to play .img / .iso
<Tonio_> update, and you'll get a perfect kaffeine :)
<robotgeek> isodude: vlc shouldn't be opening those files
<Tonio_> heanol: the stable dapper version has been backported to breezy cause kaffeine is horrible in it....
<isodude> does in windows =)
<robotgeek> isodude: hmm, interesting
<isodude> anyhow, tried to mount those files via losetup , but vlc wouldn't take that as a device eiter
<isodude> either
<isodude> ended up with mounting it and playing the .vob files
<isodude> the files are dvd images
<robotgeek> k
<isodude> but if one mounts it via losetup.. that must work must not it?
<Tonio_> robotgeek: kmplayer is very nice, but when stable, kaffeine is really fantastic too
* NRG88 huztam "reggelizni" ;)
<robotgeek> Tonio_: i just compiled kmplayer in breezy, otherwise used to use kaffeine
<heanol> Tonio_: yeah kaffeine works much better :) thanks
<heanol> *better now
<jeroenvrp> how to get apt's default settings back (sources.list, apt.conf, etc) ? dpkg-reconfigure apt doesnt work
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: dunno an automatic process.....
<Tonio_> anyway, you can get the deb, rename it to tgz, then take the files manually in it....
<jeroenvrp> Tonio_: there must be a better way, I did it once, but somehow I dont know anymore
<robotgeek> jeroenvrp: apt-get source apt
<robotgeek> that might work
<jeroenvrp> E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<jeroenvrp> I dont have those off course
<Tonio_> robotgeek: ho, I didn't thought about that.......
<robotgeek> jeroenvrp: you need deb-src in your sources.list
<jeroenvrp> robotgeek: yeah I knw :-)
<robotgeek> heh
<robotgeek> Tonio_: i just added to your idea
<jeroenvrp> robotgeek: Tonio_
<jeroenvrp> no config files in there
<_tijn> hi all
<_tijn> is there something like a "packages.kubuntu.org" ?
<robotgeek> _tijn: no it's just packages.ubuntu.com
<_tijn> ah :D ok thnx
<_tijn> gonna find me some w32codecs :D
<robotgeek> Tonio_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i8482 is a nasty bug in konqueror, not a screenshot
<robotgeek> i meant the link is a screenshot
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell _tijn about w32codecs
<_tijn> heej thnx :D
<Tonio_> robotgeek: argh.........
<robotgeek> that is after i say increase text size
<Tonio_> okay let me check
<Tonio_> robotgeek: no bugs for me
<jarlath> Amarok cant play mp3s by default?
<Tonio_> jarlath: ubuntu can't...
<robotgeek> Tonio_: dapper?
<Tonio_> robotgeek: same, ubuntu never will
<Tonio_> robotgeek: ho excuse me, no breezy :)
<Tonio_> and no bugs for me
<jarlath> Is there a workaround?
<robotgeek> Tonio_: i am on dapper, i presumed you were on dapper
<robotgeek> jeroenvrp, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<robotgeek> jarlath, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Tonio_> jarlath: it is explained about 10 000 times on the ubuntuforums, and there is a wiki page that explains this...
<Tonio_> robotgeek: nope, I use breezy only
<robotgeek> Tonio_: hmm, okay. my bad
<jarlath> okay, thanks. Im looking at the unoficcial faq and dont see it, thats why I asked.
<Tonio_> raphink: you are on dapper, can you confirm robotgeek's bug ???
<raphink> I'm not on dapper :p
<Tonio_> hu ? you changed ?
<robotgeek> heh, i'll put it up on launchpad , i guess
<raphink> ben non je suis  paris
<Tonio_> robotgeek: maybe needs one confirmation before..... can be a local problem only
<robotgeek> Tonio_: true
* Tonio_ needs to reinstall today to confirm a bug, I will install dapper
<Tonio_> robotgeek: you'll get confirmation today :)
<robotgeek> Tonio_: ah, thanks!
<jeroenvrp> the problem is that i dont ahve an apt.conf
<robotgeek> i need to provide confirmation  a few other bugs as closed
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: wait
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: no apt.conf.d directory ?
<jeroenvrp> Tonio_: yes I have, but there should also be a apt.conf file
<robotgeek> jeroenvrp: there's an example one in /usr/share/doc/apt
<_tijn> gonna restart x, cya all! :D
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: nope, I don't have too personnaly ;)
<jeroenvrp> I don't the example one :-) , I want the defasult one
<jeroenvrp> default one
<jeroenvrp> Tonio_: and if you do locate apt.conf
<robotgeek> jeroenvrp: i think it's blank, i'll check up
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: I don't have an apt.conf file either, juste apt.conf.d folder
<jeroenvrp> Tonio_: and are there two files in apt.conf.d folder
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: yep
<jeroenvrp> ok strange
<Tonio_> nope, normal I think ;)
<robotgeek> jeroenvrp: i don't have one, lol
<jeroenvrp> Tonio_: robotgeek : and if you do apt-config dump | grep Period | grep Lists
<jeroenvrp> gives it output?
<robotgeek> jeroenvrp: no
<jeroenvrp> aha
<Tonio_> no
<jeroenvrp> so it's not me , pffff
<jeroenvrp> are you two one dapper?
<robotgeek> i am on dapper, and on breezy too (another machine)
<jeroenvrp> I ask
<jeroenvrp> there is a default config option: APT::Periodic::Update-Package-Lists "1" , that makes sure apt-get update is done every night
<jeroenvrp> tehre should be
<landerro> can I use my 5.1-surround system on kubuntu?
<heanol> jeroenvrp: there's a cron-apt package
<jeroenvrp> heanol: yes I know, but it nees that default
<heanol> that feels a little out of place for apt, imo.
<heanol> apt is a util, not a daemon :)
<_guigui> how can i find the french irc?
<guigui_> how can i join the french irc?
<guigui_> who can hsay me ?
<raphink> guigui_: /join #kubuntu-fr
<guigui_> thanks how can i
<`Nomad_Away> guigui_:  Es-tu toujours l?
* Al-Daja is away: Estou ocupado
<jkelly2005> i need some help with setting up eth0. i done sudo route add default gw 192.168.100.1 and the connection now works but if i restart the computer, it doesnt. how do i make kubuntu remember my changes for sudo route add default gw 192.168.100.1?
<Pupeno> I can't get linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-[36] 86, any ideas why ? It is not in any repository I checked.
<bert_> Anyone got Klik working in KDE 3.5.1?
<Pupeno> it is wierd because it is listed on packages.ubuntu.com. Is it possible that it didn't reach the mirrors ? any particulary up-to-date mirror that I could try ?
<visik7> what's klik '
<visik7> ?
<bert_> I can't see Klik in packages.ubuntu.com
<visik7> me too
<bert_> Try http://klik.atekon.de/
<raphink> there's no reason why klik would be in packages.ubuntu.com
<raphink> since it's made to be apart from installable packages
<Toge> hello
<bert_> hello
<Toge> do you know ide-cd ASPI error?
<Toge> can I repair it?
<Toge> I tried to install kubuntu in portable pc
<visik7> anyone got a gpg storing key server ?
<visik7> lik gpg.mit.edu ?
<tchize> you mean the url of a gpg jey server or the package to create you own private enterprise server?
<visik7> tchize: a url of a gpg key server
<srdjant> Hi. Is there any place I can get X.org 6.9/7.0 pre-compiled for Kubuntu?
<tchize> visik7 keyserver.kjsl.com
<visik7> I try
<tchize> http://www.ch.pgp.net/pgpnet/wwwkeys.html#ch
<tchize> it's just a personal site referencing some public key servers :)
<paines> hi
<paines> i just installed dapper flight 3, upgraded everything. amarok-xine doesn't play mp3's. in the past i just needed to install libmad0, but this isn't doing the trick anymore. any ideas for this ?
<visik7> check the engine
<visik7> libmad0 is for xine backend
<visik7> are u using xine backend
<visik7> ?
<paines> i just foundit. i needed to install libxine1c2
<paines> thanks man
<visik7> :)
* DevGet are now useing kubuntu flight 3
<DevGet> is*
<UFO> !skype 64bit
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, UFO
<UFO> !skype
<ubotu> somebody said skype was http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<UFO> enyone got skypw
<UFO> skype 64bit howto?
<UFO> i cant get the skype working?
<UFO> does enyone know howto get working at 64bit?
<skypa> greetings
<Toge> Gentoo 2005.1 Universal install CD or Gentoo 2005.1 Package CD? what should I download to install gentoo? package requires universal version first, isnt it?
<UFO> The universal
<hatake_kakashi> Toge: why ask gentoo question in kubuntu? :P
<Toge> ups, confusion
<Toge> thanks ufo
<visik7> this is #kubuntu or #gentoo ?
<UFO> I have to say the gentoo USE flags are real pain in the ass...
<Toge> sorry, I typed in wrong channel
<UFO> But the source based installation is intresting.
<srdjant> Hi. Is there any place I can get X.org 6.9/7.0 pre-compiled for Kubuntu?
<ubijtsa> UFO: nothing stops you recompiling kubuntu from source ;)
<ubijtsa> srdjant: in dapper perhaps?
<ubijtsa> srdjant: if you want it in Breezy, you are most likely out of luck.. IIRC, it will not be back-ported.
<srdjant> What is dapper?
<vega-> srdjant: the next release of ubuntu
<ubijtsa> srdjant: next version of Kubuntu, 6.04
<srdjant> oh
<srdjant> i have 5.10
<ubijtsa> Breezy is 5.10
<ubijtsa> :)
<srdjant> Badger :)
<srdjant> darn, ok. thanks. I'll go back to slackware and try X 6.9 then.
<ubijtsa> srdjant: you can add the dapper repos and install it that way
<srdjant> I'm trying to get this Xgl stuff working. I was impressed by the video demos.
<ubijtsa> someone on the mailing list did that
<srdjant> Would it be 'safe'?
<ubijtsa> IMHO - no
<srdjant> hah, ok.
<ubijtsa> but he managed to get it working
<hatake_kakashi> srdjant: may as well compile it yourself
<visik7> xgl isn't safe itself
<srdjant> I compiled it last night for slackware, not just installed it. Need to do it carefully so that I backup the current X install.
<srdjant> but xgl looks nice :)
<ubijtsa> lots of stuff looks nice
<ubijtsa> I'd like Composite, DRI, GL and Xinerama all together, but that ain't happening yet
<srdjant> how come?
<ubijtsa> the closed nVidia drivers can do Composite and GL at the same time, but that is experimental
<skypa> it works quite nicely for me actually
<skypa> although I used to use the proprietary xinerama-ripoff twinview
<ubijtsa> DRI and Xinerama is mutually exclusive..
<tchize> lol, is there a way to prevent ubuntu from copying all install cd package from cd to hdd during install process?
<srdjant> you can't get DRI on nvidia closed drivers anyway
* Al-Daja is back (gone 01:28:49)
<visik7> tchize: install in server mode
<vega-> Al-Daja: nobody cares
<tchize> well it's a desktop computer not a server
<tchize> if it is installing packages it's ok
<Al-Daja> lololol vega- ok
<srdjant> When you talk about Composite, is that the composite video output on the card, or some X extension name a bit like Damage?
<tchize> but it is just copying to have them at end, it's a problem, cause the partition is only 4g :)
<ubijtsa> srdjant: Composite is the stuff for the alpha channel
<srdjant> ah ok
<vega-> Al-Daja: if everyone used public away etc. this channel wouldn't have room for real messages
<hatake_kakashi> and it would be annoying too
<Al-Daja> vega oukidouki sorry it's normal standard to me, i promise you next time i don't put away in here, can be?
<ubijtsa> Composite is a bit slow still, I have tried it now and then, but usually switch it off soon after
<srdjant> Well I hope I won't need composite for xgl then.
<ubijtsa> don't thinx you will
<ubijtsa> s/x/k/
<srdjant> great :)
<visik7> btw to get the desktop demo of novell u need xgl and compiz
<visik7> not just xgl
<srdjant> compiz?
<srdjant> strange, the 'o', 'm' and 'p' get mashed together in my irc client :(
<visik7> uh ?
<srdjant> must be some weird thing with the fonts
<UFO> do i really have to install 32bit version for skype?
<visik7> there is only a 32bit version of skype
<monteiro> i cant find xorg-dev to compile themes for kde, anyone knows which is the exact package to install ?
<visik7> monteiro: probably libx11-dev
<srdjant> right, i'm off to slackware to try to install x.org
<srdjant> bye
<monteiro> visik7: tks
<monteiro> visik7: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths! -> this is the error
<visik7> xlibs-dev
<monteiro> tks
<robotgeek> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<monteiro> tks
<Uno> ubuntu = gedit... kbunutu=?
<visik7> kate
<visik7> ?
<hatake_kakashi> Uno: there's kedit
<monteiro> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q-toolkit. Qt is to KDE what GTK is to GNOME. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package
<tchize> Is there a graphical tool to manage installation in kubuntu?
<visik7> is there for ubuntu ?
<hatake_kakashi> tchize: yes, you can see it when you load the cd and press enter when cd is booted
<visik7> adept ?
<visik7> or the sys installation ?
<hatake_kakashi> I think tchize means sys installation
<tchize> need to add aditional packages :)
<tchize> ok so i put cd and that all?
<hatake_kakashi> well what visik7 said above.. adept
<hatake_kakashi> there's also aptitude
<visik7> aptitude is for console
<UFO> or synaptic
<tchize> well all i see i cd content
<tchize> no manager app
<tchize> mm adept is probably what i was looking for :)
<hatake_kakashi> !adpet
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, hatake_kakashi
<hatake_kakashi> !adept
<ubotu> it has been said that adept is a package manager for Kubuntu. A howto is provided here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Uno> how do i restart a daemon
<hatake_kakashi> visik7: its easy to use though, its not like you need to do alot of typing
<hatake_kakashi> Uno: /etc/init.d/<name of daemon> restart
<antlarr> hi
<visik7> hatake_kakashi: i like typing
<Uno> how do i use konqueror make use of samba also
<visik7> uno: smb://ip/share
<hatake_kakashi> visik7: so do I, hence I use apt-get most of the time rather than adept/synaptic/aptitude
<visik7> there's a wiki for this kind of thinks
<hatake_kakashi> !samba
<ubotu> it has been said that samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<visik7> hatake_kakashi: i don't use adept/synaptic
<visik7> hatake_kakashi: I'm not the one who ask for these tools
<antlarr> I'm installing kubuntu for the first time (expert mode). When asking the kernel I want to use, I have three options: linux-386, linux-image-386 and linux-image-2.6.12-386
<antlarr> what's the difference?
<hatake_kakashi> visik7: so you either use apt-get or aptitude? :)
<visik7> why u select expert if u are not an expert ?
<Uno> visik7: what if i want to look at computers in workgroup
<visik7> hatake_kakashi: apt-get most the time
<hatake_kakashi> antlarr: linux-386, it includes all
<visik7> aptitude sometime but from cli not using ncurses iface
<hatake_kakashi> visik7: heh, ncruses seems to run abit slower when on konsole though
<tchize> wow adept seems very nice :)
<visik7> hatake_kakashi: I really don't undestand the behaviour of ncurses iface
<antlarr> hatake_kakashi: thanks, I'll do that, but still, I wonder what's the difference :)
<visik7> of aptitude
<monteiro> !headers
<ubotu> monteiro: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Uno> got it
<Uno> smb:\\\
<hatake_kakashi> antlarr: linux-image-386 and linux-image-2.6.12-386 are pointing to specific ones, you only have one choice anyway, choosing any of those are pretty much the same
<hatake_kakashi> visik7: heh, compiling kernels requires ncurses, lynx (I think) as well as elinks requires ncurses
<hatake_kakashi> Uno: you may need smbclient
<antlarr> hatake_kakashi: ok, thanks
<visik7> hatake_kakashi: what we are talkin' about ?
<hatake_kakashi> visik7: ahh, we are talking about ncurses now, but nm :)
<visik7> :)
<dutch> how come I keep getting a cookie request from fridge.ubuntu.com ?  what program is running that does that ??
<Daillew> Hi Everyone
<Daillew> could anyone tell me what protocols to allow in Guarddog firewall to listen to shoutcast streams in xmms
<dutch> I'll try later..gotta go
<monteiro> which package is the kde headers ?
<visik7> kdelibs4-dev
<monteiro> tks :)
<visik7> install apt-file
<visik7> and use it
<monteiro> ok
<Uno> for some reason, my ntfs partition can't bemounted
<Uno> it says permission denied
<_slash> hi guys
<_slash> how do I disable time synchronize on bootup?
<m_tadeu> hi everyone...when I use unrar it just deletes me the file. whats wrong?
<fetish> join #albalug
<boha> hy
<boha> anyone here?
* freeflying is away: go to bed . night all!
<trispace> boha: hi
<luisito> hello
<_julian> grub?
<luisito> anybody can tell wich one is better: openoffice or koffice?
<luisito> anybody can tell me which one is better: openoffice or koffice?
<claydoh> well, Openoffice has more widespread use, but my wife prefers Koffice as it is a little simpler
<claydoh> try both and see what you think
<Daillew> i use open office on both kubuntu and windows, i have office xp but prefer open office, its very good
<luisito> oks
<lkm> hi
<cristian> hola
<cristian> algun chileno XD
<lkm>  is there anyone knows why did my GL Screensaver just shows half of my
<lkm>  screen
<m_tadeu> is there a way to recover a file deleted with unlink?
<jarlath> I followed the wiki for adding sources, and I see that some of them have 'hoary-extras'. Since I'm using Breezy, am I right in thinking that they shouldnt be there?
<UFO> Uuuhhh... this kubuntu/ubuntu life....
<UFO> why cant they get simple things to work properly
<CheeseBurgerMan> Such as...
<UFO> wlan... display....
<CheeseBurgerMan> My display and wlan work fine.
<UFO> CheeseBurgerMan: have tryed SuSE. Ubuntu is far away...
<UFO> CheeseBurgerMan: Yes it works but its really buggy... if i shut down the wlan from the switch on my laptop, its difficult to get work again.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yes, I've noticed that.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Although I very rarely shut down my wlan.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Presario V2000?
<UFO> CheeseBurgerMan: Yes same here, but i noticed this when my son got hand on the switch :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<UFO> CheeseBurgerMan: No i got fujitsu 1667g
<CheeseBurgerMan> Well, Windows won't detect my wireless network at all, so I consider Kubuntu doing pretty well.
<CheeseBurgerMan> oh
<CheeseBurgerMan> I do remember the display problems, but I didn't mind it 'cause it helped me get comfortable in the shell. ;)
<jarlath> Is adept now preferred over synaptic? I see synaptic mentioned in the FAQ, but I dont have it.
<UFO> CheeseBurgerMan: But i really hate the rpm system, and the closed source idea on linux, Probably Xandros could be quite usefull
<UFO> jarlath: adept is quite close synaptic
<jarlath> thanks UFO.
<UFO> CheeseBurgerMan: And why wont they do ubuntu or kubuntu to use debian repository an only kubuntu related files on their own repos...
<UFO> CheeseBurgerMan: or ubuntu offcource
<CheeseBurgerMan> I use Kubuntu
<CheeseBurgerMan> But...I haven't a clue.
<UFO> CheeseBurgerMan: after few years they got with deb packages same problem wich is for rpm... suse package wont work on redhat
<UFO> and now debian package or ubuntu packages are doing allmost same
<jarlath> apt-get update fails on me. I get this error http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/549906 Can anyone help?
<jarlath> I'm running kubuntu breezy by the way.
<jarlath> I dont understand why all these servers are being used in the fisrt place. I only have about 8 uncommented in my sources.list. The FAQ doesnt go into any detail either.
<UFO> you should get the cdrom away from /etc/apt/sources.list
<jarlath> thanks UFO, just did that
* ubijtsa notices whingeing about ubuntu vs debian packages again.. That's already been dealt with on the Mailing List
<jarlath> It still hangs at the same point though.. (well, not hanging, but stalls and gives an error)
<UFO> and are you using the kde update repository for kubuntu?
<jarlath> erm...Ill post my sources
<UFO> you need to get the key with wget...
<Elsan_> YAY! Google maps now works with Konqueror!!!!
<jarlath> I did that actually. Its in the FAQ.
<Elsan_> Thanks then :)
<ubijtsa> Elsan_: when did it not work?\
<UFO> jarlath: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<jarlath> Elsan, sorry, crossed wires - I was speaking to UFO
<Elsan_> Oh lol :p
<Elsan_> ubijitsa: Always, Flickr did not work at all before, had to load firefox
<jarlath> UFO, I followed that too. I put in the source, but I commented it out until I sort out this problem. As it stands, adept wont install any software whatsoever.
<ubijtsa> Elsan_: hmm, worked for me in KDE 3.4.3
<ubijtsa> also worked in 3.5 and now it 3.5.1
<Elsan_> Never worked for me
<Elsan_> Frappr does't work still :(
<ubijtsa> okidoki..
<UFO> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<UFO> jarlath: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8496
<UFO> jarlath: there is my sources.list
<UFO> but offcource it got few finnish sources...
<jarlath> Thanks UFO. I dont mind going the extra few miles if it works :)
<tchize> I need some information on ubuntu install on raid system
<tchize> i have 3 raids on my computer . One is made for boot, one is made for / and the other very big one is not supposed to be mounted by ubuntu for now. (in fact it contains a big lvm)
<tchize> i try to have kubuntu install install on the 2 first raid partitions
<tchize> however, despite the fact i don't touch the third raid
<tchize> it says it will change partition table on raid device 3 :s
<UFO> Are they software raid or hardware raid
<tchize> sofware raid
<UFO> if software are they on same fysical disk?
<tchize> they spread
<tchize> 2 disks
<UFO> yes but the 3rd partition is on same disks as 2 first ones...
<tchize> first raid is for /boot, it's a raid1 spread across those hdd partitions. second raid is a raid0 spread accros 2 partition. third raid is a raid0 spread accros 2 partition. All thos on 2 hdd which are symmetrical in configuration
<tchize> that is each read device uses a bit of both disks
<UFO> yes you have alter partition table for all partition becouse they alla are on same fysicaldisks
<UFO> partition tables are written on both disks
<tchize> it says i will alter partition inside my third raid (that is where my lvm is stored) it mention nothing about the 2 other raids :s
<tchize> i fear it detroy my lvm
<tchize> to be clear, i don't want ubuntu to alter any partition table, the dissks and raids are already partitionned
<tchize> i just want to tell ubuntu install yourself on raid device 1 and raid device 2
<tchize> but it says he will alter raid device 3 :s
<UFO> hmm.. be carefull i cant really say but it can be it changes the partition number only and not data.....
<tchize> no it really states 'the partition table on following device will be modified' and mantion RAID0 N3. If it puts a partition table there, my lvm is dead
<tchize> huhoo
<tchize> this is worse then i thought
<tchize> it detected a raid device too much :s
<Snake__> Can someone here tell me why IRC Freezes my net?
<abut> any kommander freak here ?
<tchize> Yeahhh
<tchize> 'Error informing the kernel about modifications to partition /dev/md/3p1 - Invalid argument.
<abut> could you have a look at : http://rafb.net/paste/results/PJ3Iis66.html and tell me what the problem is please ?
<brexel> abut: i have no idea which language this is but could it be that in line 2 you should use == instead of = ?
<morten> hey, i have a problem with azureus, i can only start it as root. does anyone know what i can do so that i can start it without goin in konsole and write sudo /path/to/azureus ?
<gamma> in kde.. i know it's possible to hold a file over a directory to change to that directory, but is it possible to go up a directory while holding a file?
<tchize> morten: install it as a user :)
<abut> brexel, line 2 is bash script so that can't be
<abut> brexel, this is kommander: weird thing .... powerful but not documented :( thanks for your help
<morten> tchize: i only extracted a tar.bz2 archive with azureus, i havent installed it as root.
<tchize> morten: strange. Why does it requires root?
<tchize> did you get any message in console when running as user?
<tchize> also what does echo $JAVA_HOME says when in user mode? and what does it says when in root ?
<morten> tchize: yes, i get an error message, but i dont know what it means
<tchize> morten send the message :)
<morten> send the error i get when i try to start azureus as user?
<tchize> yes
<brexel> :)
<morten> Starting Azureus...
<morten> Java exec found in PATH. Verifying...
<morten> Suitable java version found [java = 1.5.0_06] 
<morten> Configuring environment...
<morten> Loading Azureus:
<morten> java -Xms16m -Xmx128m -cp "/home/morten/Desktop/azureus/Azureus2.jar:/home/morten/Desktop/azureus/swt.jar:/home/morten/Desktop/azureus/swt-mozilla.jar:/home/morten/Desktop/azureus/swt-pi.jar" -Djava.library.path="/home/morten/Desktop/azureus" -Dazureus.install.path="/home/morten/Desktop/azureus" org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.Main ''
<morten> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NumberFormatException: For input string: "1,2"
<meta> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<morten>         at sun.misc.FloatingDecimal.readJavaFormatString(Unknown Source)
<morten>         at java.lang.Double.parseDouble(Unknown Source)
<morten>         at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.config.impl.ConfigurationChecker.checkConfiguration(ConfigurationChecker.java:328)
<tchize> ok stop
<morten>         at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.config.impl.ConfigurationManager.initialise(ConfigurationManager.java:88)
<morten>         at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.config.impl.ConfigurationManager.getInstance(ConfigurationManager.java:46)
<morten>         at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.config.COConfigurationManager.initialise(COConfigurationManager.java:41)
<morten>         at com.aelitis.azureus.core.impl.AzureusCoreImpl.<init>(AzureusCoreImpl.java:102)
<morten>         at com.aelitis.azureus.core.impl.AzureusCoreImpl.create(AzureusCoreImpl.java:67)
<morten>         at com.aelitis.azureus.core.AzureusCoreFactory.create(AzureusCoreFactory.java:46)
<morten>         at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.Main.<init>(Main.java:35)
<morten>         at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.Main.main(Main.java:100)
<morten> Azureus TERMINATED.
<tchize> remove ~/.azureus of the user account
<brexel> yep
<brexel> your cfg is broken
<tchize> probably an azureus crash when saving config :)
<tchize> just remove the config and azureus will think it is the first time it starts :)
<tchize> hohooo
<tchize> another thing you might try instead of removing
<tchize> change your locale :)
<morten> thanks, it works fine now:D
<tchize> seems your azureus config was writtent with a french locale (1,2) while you probably are in an english locale now (should be 1.2)
<hatake_kakashi> morten: ffs use pastebin
<morten> hatake_kakashi, pastebin?
<hatake_kakashi> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<morten> hatake_kakashi, okey, i will remember that next time:)
<antlarr> what firewall do you recommend for kubuntu?
<antlarr> I'm used to SuSEfirewall, which works quite well and most important, it's _easy_ to configure
<visik7> antlarr: why do u abandon it ?
<UFO> antlarr: have you tryed webmin packages there is allmost everything you need to conf your system.
<meta> !s3
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, meta
<meta> anybody have notebook with integrated s3 graphics system?
<meta> please help me about drivers..
<asraniel> hi there, is it normal that i dont have /etc/ld.so.conf ?? if yes,where is that file=
<UFO> meta: try using vesa drivers, you dont problably need 3d
<meta> vesa?
<meta> what is vesa?
<UFO> meta: like vga or svga
<ehjay> Any idea why /dev/cdrom has root user and group ownership and how I can fix that? k3b can't access my writer (using kubuntu breezy)
<UFO> meta: standard
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> why isn't java working anymore?
<meta> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<meta> :)
<meta> hmm i found in adept
<meta> xserver-xorg-driver-vesa
<Flosoft> well me 2
<meta> (installed) sorry for flooding
<Flosoft> and it worked b4
<Flosoft> but then there was an update of it ... and now I can't get it back to work
<meta> i dunno...
<Flosoft> how can I check if it is installed?
<tchize> why same kubuntun install on 2 different computer brings, just after first startup , big visual differences? Font are big and bold on one computer and at a regular size on the other :/
<ehjay> tchize: are your displays different resolution?
<Flosoft> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/549993
<Flosoft> I installed 1.5 following Synaptic
<boha> --> help -->http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i8443
<boha> i get this on screen when i boot live cd
<ehjay> tchize: grep DPI /var/log/Xorg.0.log - make sure the DPI (dots per inch) matches the size and res of your monitor)
<tchize> ok
<tchize> *outch*
<tchize> DPI set to 104,113 that's curious value
<ehjay> tchize: I had a similar issue.  My laptop display is 15.4 in 1900x1200 and my desktop is 19 in 1280x1024.  I had to manually set the DPI to get things reasonable
<tchize> whe do you set dpi? in kdm?
<ehjay> tchize: I editied /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ehjay> tchize: I don't know if there is a gui for setting it
<tchize> am pretty sure
<tchize> there is none :)
<ehjay> tchize: under Section Monitor you need to add a line like "DisplaySize  number number"  where the numbers are the width and height of you monitor in mm.
<BlueDevil> how do i turn the caps lock off?
<BlueDevil> logged in via VNC
<boha> ehjay?
<ehjay> boha: yes?
<boha> check this out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i8443
<boha> i get this on screen when i boot live cd
* ehjay wonders over to the web
<ehjay> boha: what am I looking at?
<boha> my screen :D
<tchize> ehjay: a big crach of livecd? :)
<boha> i get this on screen when i boot live cd
<ehjay> boha: uhhh, it looks nice?
<boha> and then nothing happen
<ehjay> boha: got me there...
<boha> ?
<tchize> do you have an usb ide device?
<aladds> hey, i just installed kubuntu on my pc, and i enabled the universe repositories and did 'apt-get update' but it's updating very slowly and the mouse moves very sluggishly
<boha> i pulled out al usb things
<tchize> boha: could you go in bios and deactivate usb?
<boha> hmm i will try
<boha> so, do yo thing usb is the problem?
<tchize> anyway this is worth a bug report :)
<ehjay> tchize: what's that?
<tchize> usb_hcd_irq  : something is wrond handling you usb by the kernel, probably a kernel bug
<aladds> when i go to the console i get some kind of error relating to irq 11
* aladds blinks
<aladds> tchize: i believe i am having that exact problem
<tchize> ehjay: is it a recent motherboard?
<aladds> usb_hcd_irq
<aladds> usbcore
<ehjay> tchize: are you asking someone else that question?
<aladds> "irq 11: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)"
<aladds> that message is being repeated over and over again
<tchize> nope, only talking to you ehjay. But when a stack trace gets out of kernel it's nothing good :)
<ehjay> tchize: I don't have any problems besides wondering how /dev/cdrom gets assigned root ownership on boot
<UFO> have anyone tryed to install kubuntu over network
<tchize> aladds: that mean somehardware is sending 'answers' to irq11, but kernel don't know what to do with it because no driver did claim this irq
<aladds> ah
<aladds> so, what can i do?
<tchize> discover what is the faulty hardware :)
<aladds> how can i work out what irq 11 is?
<aladds> i have a PnP BIOS
<aladds> :/
<tchize> aladds: that's the problem, even the kernel was unable to work it out :)
<ehjay> aladds: lspci is a good start
<aladds> hmm
<aladds> ok
<ehjay> aladds: looks like lscpi doesn't give interrupt info
* aladds is still trying to open konsole
<aladds> :/
<ehjay> aladds: cat /proc/itnerrupts
<ehjay> except spell it right :)
<aladds> lol
* aladds has a brainwave and switches virtual terminals
<aladds> aaaah!!!
<aladds> i cannot get to a shell, they all have the error over and over
<tchize> textmode shelles?
<aladds> yeah
<tchize> use a graphical one
<aladds> i would
<ehjay> aladds: is that aaaah!! as in surprise and alarm?
<aladds> yes
<aladds> :p
<tchize> so it's not aaaaaaah as 'gotcha'
* aladds has only just installed this, it's on its first reboot!
<tchize> aladds:   alt-f2 in graphical mode and type xterm
<antlarr> visik7: I abandones SuSEfirewall because I installed kubuntu :) and the other one is specific for SuSE (although it's based on iptables, so it should work too if it's installed correctly)
<antlarr> UFO: I don't want a complete webmin installation to configure iptables correctly on my laptop...
<visik7> antlarr: I mean why do u have abandoned suse ?
<antlarr> ah
<UFO> antlarr: you could install shorewall and use that from webmin
<antlarr> I'm still using suse in my normal computer, but I had to reinstall it on my notebook and since I have a bunch of kubuntu CDs to give away at a conference next week, I thought it would be more correct if I had kubuntu on my notebook to show it
<abda101> hi all
<antlarr> I've been using suse since 1997, so I thought it was time to try something debian-based
<visik7> antlarr: btw there is kmyfirewall (not provided by default anyway)
<DevGet> since I  updated the flight3 cd install, the ndiswrapper module won't load, anyone with the same problem?
<UFO> DevGet: ndiswrapper -m
<antlarr> visik7: ok, I'll try that
<DevGet> UFO: I have tried that, and rebooted after, but it still doesn't load the module...
<visik7> antlarr: www.kde-apps.org reported a breezy package
<antlarr> btw, do you usually add other sources to the apt source list after installing a new kubuntu system?
<antlarr> visik7: thanks
<m0ns00n> Anyone know if AMD 64 smp is stable now?
<visik7> antlarr: editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<visik7> ah
<visik7> yes I do
<antlarr> visik7: :)
<visik7> kde351
<visik7> wine
<visik7> plf
<antlarr> can you tell me the complete line in sources.list ?
<visik7> of what ?
<antlarr> to add wine, plf, etc.
<visik7> and obviously universe and multiverse
<antlarr> (I already added kde351)
<UFO> DevGet: or add the ndiswrapper in /etc/modules file
<antlarr> universe was added by the installation application
<visik7> and amarok
<DevGet> UFO: I have tried that too
<UFO> hmm... actually i had the same problem but cant remember what i did...
<DevGet> UFO: are you also runing the unstable?
<UFO> DevGet: No i had it but it has the network bug so had to get rid of it
<UFO> DevGet: why unstable? test reason?
<DevGet> UFO: just for fun, I had som free space on the hard drive, so I run dualboot stable/unstable
<visik7> antlarr: http://pastebin.com/550026
<visik7> antlarr: this is my sources.list striped from useless stuff
<visik7> opera repo is useless since it provided by plf
<antlarr> visik7: thanks a lot
<NRG88> hi, where can i set my default browser in KDE?
<NRG88> i whould want to set firefox
* aladds notices that irq 11 is used by his ethernet card and usb hub
<kkathman> NRG88: kdecontrol, KDE components, Web Browser
<kkathman> oops sorry kcontrol, not KDE control :)
<Tm_T> hi kids
<NRG88> ok, thanks
<kkathman> hi Tm_T :)
<NRG88> hi Tm_T  :)
* aladds realises that the network access makes the computer slow down!
<jarlath> I (think I) have upgraded to kde3.5.1. Do I need to reboot or just log out for it to take effect?
<visik7> jarlath: logout and ctrl+alt+backspace to restart kd,m
<visik7> jarlath: logout and ctrl+alt+backspace to restart kdm
<jarlath> thanks visik7 !
<Tm_T> visik7: first logout...
<Tm_T> oh well, hope nothing bad happened ;)
<cjnodell> Hello
<cjnodell> I have a question
<UFO> cjnodell: tell
<cjnodell> I was thinking about using Kubuntu as opposed to ubuntu but have a question about wireless. Assuming i have already set up my wirles card using ndiswrapper, is there a gui in kubuntu like network-admin in ubuntu that i can use to connect my wirless card with?
<UFO> cjnodell: kde got everything gnome has and a bit more ;)
<Blissex> cjnodell: kwifimanager usually
<cjnodell> I have played around with kwifimanager, but have never gotten it to work
<cjnodell> the wireless dose work when using network-admin in gnome. I could use the commandline, but i am trying to convince my family to switch and they hate the commandline
<UFO> cjnodell: there is also network conf for network devices... kwifi manager handles the wifi networks if you got ie. home and work
<cjnodell> Unfortunatles my wifi card is a bit silly and i have to constantly deactivate the interface, disconect the adapter, reconnect the addapter, then reactivate the interface using network-admin. (it is a problem with the adapter, i have to do this in windows too). doing all this with the commandline is too much for my family
<cjnodell> ok, where is the network conf utility?
<_micha> hallo
<monteiro> how do i now that the pendisk i've connected to the computer is working at usb 2.0 ?
<apu> hi all
<_micha> mein kde startet nicht mehr. wo kann ich da die fehlersuche beginnen?
<UFO> cjnodell: system-settings--->network-settings
<apu> i have a problem with multiple users
<cjnodell> I saw that when i was playing. I set up my home network on config 1 and made it default, and activated it. Kwifimanager says all is well and connected but no other apps (firefor kontact, so on) can acess the net
<apu> i've been created a second acc (this)
<cjnodell> k, i iwll check it out
<apu> and when i'm log in during the loading screen i ahve this error:
<apu> title: arts message
<UFO> set the defaultgateway to wlan
<UFO> cjnodell: set the default gateway to wlan device
<apu> sound server informational message: Error while initializing the sound driver: device/dev/dsp can't be opened (perm. denied) The sound server will continue, using the null output device
<apu> please help me
<aladds> try setting it to automatic
<apu> where?
<aladds> control center
<UFO> cjnodell: its in routes section of network conf
<apu> where?
<apu> the sound, multimedia menu -> sound service and hardvare tab have a select sound device option
<apu> and it setted to automatic
<aladds> hmm
<cjnodell> k. I went to system settings/internet &network/network settings and it says that i need to be root to make changes. i dont see a way to enable root mode... and no password was asked for
<apu> it's not in english
<apu> aladds: any idea?
<aladds> you installed it in english?
<apu> no
<apu> @ hungarian
<aladds> ah
<aladds> ok
<UFO> cjnodell: yep this is the wonderfull ubuntu option... :)
<apu> i need arts?
<aladds> dunno
<aladds> i use alsa
<aladds> when it works
<apu> this problem is only with the second user
<apu> with the first it works good.
<aladds> hmm
<apu> hmm
<apu> and i can't start adept
<apu> with second user
<UFO> cjnodell: i use the kubuntu without the stupid sudo... this is the reason for the problem
<aladds> is it in group wheel?
<apu> it asks the root pw
<aladds> or staff?
<apu> but i don't know...
<apu> i don't know what is groups, i saw it
<apu> but i don't know...
<aladds> in order to use sudo to get root, you need to be in group staff or wheel, or in the /etc/sudoers file
<aladds> iirc
<aladds> but only edit the file with the visudo command
<apu> in kcontrol system setting -> users  & groups?
<UFO> cjnodell: if you want this, type sudo passwd and give first your password then two times new root password... and edit /etc/kde3/kdm/kdm.rc and there allowrootlogin=true
<aladds> yes
<aladds> but you need to do it from the first account
<apu> ok, i'm go to the first
<apu> yes..
<UFO> cjnodell: then login to kde with your new root pass...
<apu> the first nick is meta or metamorfozis
<apu> i'm be back 1-2 minutes
<apu> thx.
<cjnodell> k, will give all that a try
<aladds> :)
<ep> I run a java based application and I lose sound everwhere but within it.  Any idea, how to fix this?
<MetaMorfoziS> re
<cjnodell> bye for now
<Blissex> ep: almost surely it uses OSS compatibility mode, which is exclusive-open (that is, only one app at a time can use sound).
<MetaMorfoziS> aladds: i saw this in my(meta) "secondary groups" list:
<MetaMorfoziS> adm, admin, apu, audio, cdrom, dialout, dip, floppy, lpadmin, plugdev, scanner, video
<ep> ah
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm add this to the "apu" account
<MetaMorfoziS> it solute, i hope
<ep> nothing i can do but use another app then?
<Blissex> ep: well, various options: tell Java to use ALSA if possible, or a sound server, or disable exclusive open mode, ...
<Blissex> ep: look under the sharing and OSS sections of this page: http://tinyurl.com/4ogk2
<jscat> anyone had any luck getting a creative webcam live pro running?
<MetaMorfoziS> it's not work
<aladds> hmm
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm can login to su with the second account
<MetaMorfoziS> and the sound server isn't load...
<jarlath> after upgrading to kde3.5.1, I cannot install Kontact because it might 'break packages'. Did anyone else have this problem? Ihave added the 4 sources from here http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php and I have the gpg keys.
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm added the secondary groups
<MetaMorfoziS> ok, i'm deleted the apu user
<MetaMorfoziS> except the /home/apu
<MetaMorfoziS> pleasea nybody help me to create a really working second account
<MetaMorfoziS> in kubuntu
<MetaMorfoziS> in kcontrol users & groups
<syst> Hi!, Does any one know of any good news readers for Kubuntu?.(Like Grabbit & Newsleecher for Windows)
<MetaMorfoziS> akkregator?
<UFO> MetaMorfoziS: what was your problem with the socond user
<MetaMorfoziS> the audio server can't load
<thehil> how do you switch to text mode (Ctrl+Alt+F1) by a command instead of keys?
<MetaMorfoziS> it said permission denied...
<MetaMorfoziS> and i can'T log in to su
<UFO> MetaMorfoziS: was your user member of audio group?
<MetaMorfoziS> i don't know
<MetaMorfoziS> in this window a hundreds of group tab button and option
<MetaMorfoziS> i don't know what i really need.
<UFO> MetaMorfoziS: Ok....  here comes the solution to su problem...
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm newbie
<MetaMorfoziS> ok
<claudiu> hello guys
<UFO> MetaMorfoziS: Are you familiar with console
<MetaMorfoziS> (my first is named meta and the second is named apu, for the easy naming)
<MetaMorfoziS> a little.
<UFO> MetaMorfoziS: type sudo passwd and give first your password and the two times your new root password...
<claudiu> can anyone help me with this ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=73951
<UFO> MetaMorfoziS: after that edit in your /etc/kde3/kdm/kdm.rc allowrootlogin=true
<MetaMorfoziS> okay
<UFO> MetaMorfoziS: after this you should be able to login to kde as root and su should be workin like in other distros
<MetaMorfoziS> it's not found
<MetaMorfoziS> the ^^ configuration file
<MetaMorfoziS> create new?
<UFO> MetaMorfoziS: sorry its kdmrc
<MetaMorfoziS> yes
<MetaMorfoziS> ready
<MetaMorfoziS> and then?
<MetaMorfoziS> under root acc log in and create the new account?
<UFO> MetaMorfoziS: yes
<MetaMorfoziS> thx, i'm back 1-2 minutes
<carlos> hola
<_root> re
<MetaMorfoziS> UFO, i'm deleted the "apu" user and i want to create the second "apu"
<MetaMorfoziS> what i need to write to the secondary group text field?
<Tonio_> hi someone here has kde 3.5.0 ? I would like the confirmation of a bug ;)
<UFO> MetaMorfoziS: set the groups like you have in you usual user account
<Uno> i hv windows installed on the first partition, and i accidentally deleted the menu to enter windows in GRUB, how do if ix it?
<Tonio_> I have it on 3.5.1, but I'd like to clearly identify the version of kde when it appeared
<MetaMorfoziS> ok and then?
<carlos> #kubuntu-es
<MetaMorfoziS> in the groups tab?
<MetaMorfoziS> i need to change anything?
<MetaMorfoziS> is there 2 groups named on my two user account (meta and apu)
<UFO> MetaMorfoziS: yes
<Red_Herring> windows or linux?
<Red_Herring> jk
<MetaMorfoziS> UFO and what?
* aladds is incredably annoyed that the resolution is limited to 1024x768
<aladds> how do i change it in xorg?
<aladds> i'm used to xf86, but xorg doesnt seem to be the same
<MetaMorfoziS> ./etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aladds> right
<MetaMorfoziS> you need to set up right the freq-s
<Red_Herring> i like "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Red_Herring> i hate editing xorg.conf, its way to confusing
<aladds> ok
<MetaMorfoziS> ^^ not asks you about your horiz freq
<UFO> MetaMorfoziS: set in the apu user everythin same as the meta user, exept the group with the user name
<MetaMorfoziS> ^^ ok
<MetaMorfoziS> ok i try.
<MetaMorfoziS> and pray:D
<Red_Herring> w00t!
<MetaMorfoziS> plug and pray:)
<Red_Herring> gmail gave me google talk WITHIN gmail!
<Red_Herring> :-D
<claudiu> plssssss can anyone help me with this ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=73951
<Red_Herring> claudiu: did you try to install it using aptitiude?
<Blissex> claudiu: yes, it is a package with incomplete dependencies.
<UFO> claudiu: using dapper?
<slew> hi, where is the link for the kde 3.5 public key?
<UFO> !kde3.5.1
<ubotu> UFO: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<claudiu> UFO: nope
* Al-Daja cya ppl
<claudiu> UFO: but i have some extra repositories
<jarlath> slew: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<slew> thanks.
<claudiu> Red_Herring: the problem is it installed, but with that error : dbus-send not found
<Red_Herring> huh
<Red_Herring> odd
<Red_Herring> sorry that one is beyond me
<claudiu> Blissex: and since then , every time i upgrade, it keeps showing up
<Uno> is there a wizard for setting up GRUB?
<claudiu> UFO: I think its going to be solved with the next upgrade
<UFO> claudiu: try dpkg-reconfigure avahi-utils
<Meta> it's not work, i'm trying, moment...
<claudiu> UFO: okay, ill try that, thanks
<claudiu> UFO: Package `avahi-utils' is not installed and no info is available.
<Red_Herring> what is avahi?
<Red_Herring> !avahi
<ubotu> Red_Herring: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Blissex> claudiu: it will continue to show up because every time APT will try to complete the install of any ''in-between'' packages.
<claudiu> Blissex: maybe that avahi its not that necessary, its somehow related to zeroconf
<MetaMorfoziS> re
<MetaMorfoziS> it's not work:(
<Pyrobob> my desktop managed to re-set itself to being 640x480 and I can't change it back. its my only option for some reason
<Pyrobob> does anyone know how to fix this? it just kinda happened over a reboot
<Red_Herring> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Red_Herring
<Red_Herring> ok
<Red_Herring> easy
<Red_Herring> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<UFO> MetaMorfoziS: does the meta user work like it should
<Red_Herring> in the terminal
<Red_Herring> konsole
<Red_Herring> whatever
<MetaMorfoziS> yes
<MetaMorfoziS> is there any way to copy & rename it?
<aladds> FINALLY!!
* aladds has got the networking working
<Blissex> Pyrobob: regenerate the X configuration.
<Pyrobob> I saw
<Pyrobob> someone said do that a second ago o.o
<Blissex> Pyrobob: full instructions in the Wiki. It is pretty easy.
<Pyrobob> k
<aladds> it was an old network card, advice: use new network cards!
<Pyrobob> everything really big lol
<claudiu> UFO: i removed avahi-daemon, seems its ok now, no more error
* aladds has to go now
<claudiu> thanks
<UFO> MetaMorfoziS: try using adduser at console?
<MetaMorfoziS> I'm deleted the adm group
<MetaMorfoziS> i think.
<MetaMorfoziS> in the users & grouups it shows the main screen
<MetaMorfoziS> i think i'm fuckup the all...
<UFO> are you using kuser or are you going thru system-settings
<mastergamer> hi
<mastergamer> i need help with my wireless lan usb adapter
<weedar> mastergamer, it is much better to just ask the question
<MetaMorfoziS> re
<MetaMorfoziS> shit:(
<MetaMorfoziS> The module Users & Groups colud not be loaded
<mastergamer> how do i get kubuntu to recognise that my adapter is there?
<MetaMorfoziS> if i upgrade to kde 3.5.1 it's solute it?
<mastergamer> it just says that i have an eternat interface (which i do), but no usb adapter
<weedar> It depends on the usb adapter mastergamer, but often you will have to load the windows driver with the help of ndiswrapper
<mastergamer> ok
<UFO> MetaMorfoziS: try using the system--->usermanager not the system-settings--->users-groups
<UFO> MetaMorfoziS: donno but its nice to have the new kde :)
<UFO> MetaMorfoziS: the reason why you could not load the module could be becouse you have the root pass now
<UFO> Red_Herring: last night with the ati problem with jason... we were both right... my solution got driver loaded and resolution right but with the drm problem ;)
<Red_Herring> nice
<Red_Herring> glad to hear it
<UFO> Red_Herring: and with no 3d acceleration
<Red_Herring> when is kde4 set to come otu?
<Red_Herring> *out
<RickKnight> Any postfix gurus here? I have a question about sending mail from my kubuntu to my public address.
<TuxTech> Just messing around with Kubuntu for the first time....running it on VMware Player :)
<UFO> RickKnight: i have used the postfix
<UFO> RickKnight: whats your problem?
<RickKnight> UFO: My mail from postfix is bouncing due to MAIL FROM is localhost.localdomain
<RickKnight> I've modified /etc/mail.rc to show "MyHostName" as my real host name and "MyDomain" to my real domain but the MAIL FROM is still showing localhost.localdomain.
<markrian> The latest Kaffeine doesn't seem to close properly for me - after quitting, the process seems to stick around and I have to manually kill it to get rid of it. Anyone else experiencing this?
<slow-motion> hallo
<UFO> RickKnight: http://www.postfix.org/BASIC_CONFIGURATION_README.html#myorigin
<RickKnight> UFO: Thanks, I'll go there now.
<UFO> RickKnight: its /etc/postfix/main.cf
<_root> re
<_root> UFO:(
<MEta> http://metamorfozis.hu/p/bakker.png
<MEta> i'm deleted the adm group
<MEta> i think
<Hostile> hey guys, I have NFS set up on my linux server, but to mount it on my kubuntu machine my userid has to be the same as my userid on the server, last time I used usermod to change it and my permissions got all screwed up and KDE/gnome wouldnt start even after I reset the permissions, any ideas on the best way to mount this NFS share?
<tchize> How do i use the kubuntu install disk to just redo the mbr?
<Red_Herring> Hostile: make a new user that can access it?
<Red_Herring> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<MEta> !adm
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, MEta
<tchize> how thanks :)
<Hostile> Red_Herring: but how is that going to help me if I log into my regular user, or are you saying delete my current user and just remake it specifying the uid when I create it?
<brodel> When I go into the file sharing part in system settings it's all greyed out after asking to enter in my password. :( Am I supposed to enable it somewhere else?
<Red_Herring> Hostile: not sure
<Red_Herring> i dont knwo much about nfs
<MEta> UFO please help me:(
<UFO> MEta: ok... create new group and add user meta in to that group... but use kuser to do it
<Hostile> Red_Herring: it requires my machine to have an identical user as the one with access on the server
<Red_Herring> can you change the userid of the server?
<_af> hi, when i have installed the firefox package, where can i start firefox??
<Red_Herring> to sync with the ubuntu one?
<karl> hi guys
<Red_Herring> _af: at the ternial, type in firefox
<karl> can anyone tell me what the name of the search program in the menu
<karl> ?
<karl> the kde menu
<UFO> MEta: if you dont find it try to type kuser in console
<karl> cause i seem to have lost it
<karl> and i wanna recreate it
<Hostile> Red_Herring: Yeah I might be able to do that, I should go ask someone in the gentoo channel (thats what my server is) about the consequences of doing that
<Red_Herring> it shouldnt matter...
<Red_Herring> i dont *thin*
<karl> GUYS!
<Red_Herring> *think
<karl> :
<karl> :
<Red_Herring> ?
<karl> at the kde menu
<karl> there is a search files thing
<UFO> MEta: i got in adm group only my usual user
<karl> but that link is gone
<Hostile> Red_Herring: yeah.
<MEta> yes
<MEta> but when i'm delete apu user
<MEta> it' asks me about it deletes the adm user
<MEta> and after it, i have the bakker.png
<MEta> in kuser i'm gunging sg
<MEta> so i do logout and try
<MetaM> re
<MetaM> it's not work
<UFO> MetaM: does it work with root
<MetaM> with root and with meta yes.
<MetaM> with apu it's crazy.
<jarlath> Im having trouble installing codecs and other software (like skype for example). Can someone help make sense of this output? http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/550153
<Red_Herring> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Red_Herring> just use that!
<Red_Herring> its AWESOME
<NeoChaosX> jarlath: that means that the apt repos you have enabled don't have the package libdvdcss2
<MetaM> where can i fully reconfgure the users & groups?
<Hostile> what does Seveas have in it that is useful?
<Red_Herring> skype
<pm> what is so awesome?
<jarlath> Thanks NeoChaosX
<Red_Herring> java sdk 1.5
<Red_Herring> win32codecs
<pm> sorry, AWESOME? ;P
<jarlath> and Red_Herring :)
<Hostile> Red_Herring: ooh how about azureus?
<Red_Herring> it has all the stuff ubuntu can't legally have
<Red_Herring> Hostile: not sure
<Red_Herring> ya
<Red_Herring> it does
<Red_Herring> just checked
<MetaM> ufo any idea?:(
<NeoChaosX> i've preferred the PLF ubuntu repos for non-free stuff
<jarlath> Why isnt that mentioned in the FAQ? I found it totally useless. I followed everything and I ended up with a bad sources.list file.
<Hostile> Red_Herring: sweeet
<Red_Herring> ya
<Red_Herring> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<jarlath> And none of the files the FAQ mentions can be installed as per the FAQ.
<Red_Herring> when they FINALLY come out with it
<Red_Herring> it will be much better then seveas
<SirKillalot> hi, when I try to rightlick->share a directory in konqueror it crashes immediately. Here is the backtrace, any idea where the problem is? http://nopaste.php-q.net/191166
<pm> will there be skype 2 for linux?
<Red_Herring> not sure
<Red_Herring> !skype2
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Red_Herring
<Red_Herring> !skype
<ubotu> hmm... skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<UFO> MetaM: have you tried to add user apu to adm group
<MetaM> the adm group is not available
<MetaM> i'm deleted it
<MetaM> ...:((
<MetaM> i'm created it but its not the same with the old adm group
<pm> i think 1.2.0.18 is gonna be  the last version of skype for linux
<pm> :(
<jarlath> Thanks Red_Herring, thats not the same page I was reading earlier. Maybe it will help.
<jihi> no it doesnt work :(
<MetaM> i'm dont think the only solution is the reinstalling...
<jihi> i have downloaded firefox from mozilla.org, and now?
<MetaM> and now you cd to your unzipped frefox and type ./firefox .
<MetaM> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<MetaM> but my problem? any idea?:) :(
<RickKnight> UFO: Thanks. That helped me find the problem. /etc/postfix/mail.cf myorigin was set to /etc/mailname which was set to localhost.localdomain. Changing myorigin solved the problem.
<MetaM> shit
<MetaM> is it windows?
<antlarr> When using kdesu or any other application that asks for the root password to get root permissions temporarely, they always say the password is wrong
<JS> MetaM: still same problem...
<MetaM> only the restart solute my problem?
<antlarr> (on kubuntu 5.10)
<antlarr> any idea of what's wrong?
<MetaM> not restart
<MetaM> reinstall
<MetaM> sry
<NeoChaosX> antlarr: you're supposed to enter your own password
<MetaM> js, about the user managing?
<NeoChaosX> by default ubuntu doesn't enable the root account or a root password
<MetaM> and you have crashing users & groups?
<MetaM> ehm
<jarlath> what do I need to replace the list_of_sections with for seveas?
<antlarr> NeoChaosX: no, I mean, using alt-f2, I try to run kate as root, I enter the root password and it says it's wrong
<antlarr> NeoChaosX: or with aptitude, I ran it as my user, and when I said "go", it asked for the root password
<antlarr> and it also said it was wrong
<UFO> MetaM: ok i tried to create new user and it worked great... but what exatly is your problem
<antlarr> but "su"  accepts it
<NeoChaosX> you're not supposed to enter the root password, you're supposed to enter your own
<NeoChaosX> try that instead
<MetaM> i'm created a new user and it's not worked.
<UFO> MetaM: you could try to upgrade the kde
<MetaM> not have the similar permissions (like meta)
<MetaM> i'm ugraded...
<MetaM> it's shit.
<pm> which version of kde is gonna be included in dapper?
<UFO> MetaM: what exatly is not working in new user apu?
<antlarr> NeoChaosX: I think I'm not explaining it right, If I'm using an unpriviledged user, I press alt-f2 and I try to run kate, then press the Advanced button and I say "run as root", how can it ask me for my own password?
<MetaM> ok
<antlarr> I don't think it would be right to allow me to run any application as any user just knowing my own password
<MetaM> so my users & groups in kcontrol
<MetaM> not laods
<NeoChaosX> antlarr: that's how Ubuntu is set up
<MetaM> because some errors, i'm included: http://metamorfozis.hu/p/bazzeg.png
<MetaM> http://metamorfozis.hu/p/bakker.png
<NeoChaosX> it may ask for the root password in the dialog, but you're supposed to enter your own password to do any admin taks
<antlarr> NeoChaosX: it says password incorrect too
<NeoChaosX> well, what the heck
<NeoChaosX> you didn't do any advanced customization when you install Kubuntu, did you?
<nlindblad> anyone using an intergrated VIA graphic card?
<MetaM> is there a reconfigure all?
<UFO> MetaM: try apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<MetaM> i'm not want to reinstall this shit
<antlarr> I upgraded kde to 3.5.1 just after installing it, so I don't know if it ever worked right
<NeoChaosX> huh, that's odd
<cmatheson_> i don't have a burner in my computer... i'd like to create an iso using k3b and then copy it over the network where i can burn it... can't figure out how to save the disc as an iso though.  how is this done?
<MetaM> its installed
<NeoChaosX> antlarr: okay, try again and don't enter a password, then
<antlarr> I already tried that
<NeoChaosX> oh
<jihi> arr, it doesnt work :'(
<UFO> try in system the update wizard
<MetaM> adept updater?
<UFO> MetaM: yes
<MetaM> it said i have the newer version
<UFO> There was not no need to upgrade anything
<MetaM> ?
<antlarr> NeoChaosX: I see that by default there is ALL = (ALL) ALL in sudoers, but still, not even "sudo -u root ls /" is working
<MetaM> i'm upgraded and updated all
<UFO> MetaM: ok... its really wierd.... everything works on meta and root user?... but not with the apu...
<NeoChaosX> Huh, that's weird
<MetaM> yes
<MetaM> i'm very fazed
<antlarr> NeoChaosX: http://consistencies.net/20051018/fixing-kdesu-problems-in-kubuntu/
<Knowerrors> anybody use mondorescue on ubuntu?
<NeoChaosX> antlarr: so you tried doing the steps on that page?
<antlarr> I'm trying now
<antlarr> let's see
<MetaM> i think i'm reinstall this shit...
<MetaM> i'm sucking this about 30minutes
<MetaM> it's a kubuntu full install time...
<MetaM> shitshit.sthi.
<UFO> MetaM: ok...
<MetaM> sdkfkasld
<MetaM> i'm going to die....
<MetaM> bye all.
<jihi> k, now fire fox runs ^^
<jihi> but how do i set it as standard browser?
<raz> I cant boot to kde becasue xorg seems to have a problem with the fact that my computer has two video cards. Its says "(WW) NV: no matching Device section for (BUSID PCI:1:0:0) found"
<Knowerrors> !mondo
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Knowerrors
<Knowerrors> !mondorescue
<ubotu> Knowerrors: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<NeoChaosX> jihi: go to System Settings, then KDE Components
<Knowerrors> grrreat
<NeoChaosX> one of the options should be to set the default web browser
<raz>  I cant boot to kde becasue xorg seems to have a problem with the fact that my computer has two video cards. Its says "(WW) NV: no matching Device section for (BUSID PCI:1:0:0) found"
<UFO> raz: probably wrong driver... dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<UFO> Red_Herring: you talked about extra repsitory... what was it?
<pm> is there a difference between xorg 6.9 and 7.0 apart from the fact that the latter is modular?
<Red_Herring> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Red_Herring> pm: xorg 7 will support composite
<UFO> Red_Herring: thx
<Red_Herring> !composite
<ubotu> [composite]  at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20769 -- make sure you read the whole thread.
<raz> UFO: I never messed with the driver in xorg.conf - this is happening from a fresh install and both cards are nvida cards that have worked with the nv driver before
<pm> i've managed to compile 6.9
<Red_Herring> why bother?
<pm> but i had no luck with 7.0
<pm> elisa-laajakaista - nice word;)
<raz> dpkg-
<raz>  I cant boot to kde becasue xorg seems to have a problem with the fact that my computer has two video cards. Its says "(WW) NV: no matching Device section for (BUSID PCI:1:0:0) found"
<UFO> Red_Herring: only for 32bit?
<Red_Herring> what
<UFO> Red_Herring: does it contain packages only for 32bit
<Red_Herring> oh
<Red_Herring> hmmmmmm
<Red_Herring> not sure
<Red_Herring> someone wanna check?
<UFO> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<UFO> Red_Herring: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8506
<Red_Herring> whats your sources.list?
<Red_Herring> UFO?
<UFO> Red_Herring: Yes
<Red_Herring> sources.list?
<UFO> Red_Herring:
<Red_Herring> ya
<UFO> Red_Herring: ok... one second
<tburdick> whats the package for development
<Red_Herring> kdevelop
<tburdick> that installs all the good stuff like gcc, autoconf
<Red_Herring> oh
<tburdick> thats not it
<tburdick> I always forget what its called...
<Red_Herring> install-tools
<Red_Herring> i think
<Red_Herring> when is wine gonna be 1.0?
<UFO> Red_Herring: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8507
<Red_Herring> deb http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/ breezy-seveas list_of_sections
<Red_Herring> instead try:
<Red_Herring> deb http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/ breezy-seveas all
<UFO> Red_Herring: ok.. thx
<UFO> Red_Herring: noup.... i read in the forums... it does not support 64bit... but have you ever installed kubuntu over internet?
<Red_Herring> nah
<Red_Herring> never bothered
<Red_Herring> i always had the CD handy
<tburdick> build-essentials is what its calle
<Red_Herring> thats it
<astaroth_> how can i add mp3 support? the faq says that i have to install a few packages, but they can't be found via apt
<astaroth_> apt can't find xine at least..wtf?
<rysiek> I don't know where to ask this (besides #cvs, buth them CVS guys are dead or away ;) ), maybe here somebody will have a hint
<rysiek> I am working on a short python script to send CVS watch notifications through Jabber
<rysiek> does anyone know, or knows where to ask, what *exactly* does cvs repo's engine output to the mail function? :)
<Red_Herring> <no answer usually means no one knows>
<Red_Herring> no clue there, sorry
<SirKillalot> how do I get video preview in konqueror?
<astaroth_> how can i activate auto-completion with tab in the konsole?
<rysiek> Red_Herring, yeah, I suppose
<Red_Herring> :-)
<UFO> astaroth_: get rid of sudo thing
<DjDarkPingvin> hy ,why can`t i install kget via adept?
<tburdick> is there a set of audio packages for ubuntu?
<tburdick> like jamin... ardour
<tburdick> I saw they have some, but they're old
<UFO> DjDarkPingvin: try to set apt sources to universe
<httpdss> is kubuntu repo down 4 everyone ??
<Red_Herring> not me
<astaroth_> UFO: how do you mean?
<ccc_> httpdss: yes, down here
<DjDarkPingvin> UFO: its set
<DjDarkPingvin> already
<DjDarkPingvin> i  get timeout from the server when i try to install
<jarlath> When a needed package cannot be installed by adept (the word  BREAK comes up in caps), what options do I have? The package in question is kmail.
<UFO> astaroth_: activate the root password and use su instead of sudo...
<httpdss> jarlath: kubuntu and ubuntu repos are down (i think) ... not even sudo will help :P
<httpdss> ohh and rss feeds of both ... too ..
<httpdss> :-S
<DjDarkPingvin> can someone help me with kget?
<tsdgeos> httpdss: yes, down here too
<jarlath> httpdss: Okay. The error is "httpdss: The error is "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages." Does that sound like the repo is down?
<Florian-T> Hi all
<Florian-T> can someone help me with printing via irda?
<Florian-T> irda works but i have no idea how to connect to the printer
<httpdss> yup, sound to me ... ("...a problem downloading some packages...") ... do an update and tell me if u get somthing like " failed to fetch .. blah blah blah"
<chris> Where does apt-get source place the source files?
* apachelogger isn't here, but don't cry, he'll be back
<jarlath> httpdss: Yes actually, I did. For main Packages. But not for the kde3.5.1 repo, which is where I assume kmail is coming from.
<apokryphos> chris: current directory
<chris> lol
<chris> :)
<chris> I didnt look there dooh
<httpdss> get the kde351beta1 on your source.list and update again
<jarlath> httpdss, kubuntu.org is down and googling for it doesnt show up anything. Do you have it?
<jarlath> I used this for the update  http://mirror.cc.columbia.edu/pub/software/kde/stable/3.5.1/kubuntu breezy main
<astaroth_> how come my gaim sound isn't synchronized with the activity? Normally the sound appears at the moment when a message is received, but there is a delay of 1 or 2 seconds..
<Red_Herring> where are the devel files for kde3.5.1
<Red_Herring> i need the dev files badly
<jarlath> httpdss: there is a 3.5-beta2. Is that the one?
<Red_Herring> when is kde4 set to come out?
<apokryphos> Riddell: 3.5.1 konqueror (in breezy) seems to identify itself as being on dapper
<apokryphos> Red_Herring: around late next October
<Red_Herring> vista time?
<Red_Herring> nice
<Red_Herring> kick their ass
<Red_Herring> i hope e17 comes out by then
<Red_Herring> then its gonna get real interesting
<httpdss> im realizing some of the "easy-ubuntu" or automatix changed my repo GRRRRRRRRRRRR  >:-(
<Red_Herring> !automatix
<Red_Herring> doooooooooonnnnnnnnnnttttttt use automatix
<apokryphos> !+automatix
<ubotu> from memory, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but trust me: the best thing to do is to read the documentation! (sooner or later you'll have to, anyway)
<Borut> When will be there on new K3b in repsitory breezy badger?
<apokryphos> Borut: there most probably won't be
<apokryphos> Breezy is released =)
<ep> I guess stuff you do in the real world  ain't as simple as the apple is a fruit example. Just use ADT :)
<hope> whats the repository for kde 3.5.1
<jarlath> I can see the kmail .deb file in the repo http://mirror.cc.columbia.edu/pub/software/kde/stable/3.5.1/kubuntu/pool-breezy/kdepim/. So I presume its accessable.
<apokryphos> !kde 3.5.1
<ubotu> well, kde 3.5.1 is at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<hope> thx
<httpdss> but kubuntu is down :(
<prevello> the main site ?
<apokryphos> httpdss: I recommend retrying later then :)
<apokryphos> prevello: yes
<Tm_T> should be available in few hours
<httpdss> apokryphos: yes, i know, thx ... its just im really mad at automatix and want to get my repos right !!!
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications (see !easyubuntu), but it's often best to read the documentation.
<Tm_T> so true
<DjDarkPingvin> can someone help me with kget?i get timeout from the server when i want to download it
<apokryphos> DjDarkPingvin: when you want to download kget?
<httpdss>  DjDarkPingvin: servers are down ..
<apokryphos> DjDarkPingvin: sudo apt-get install kget
<apokryphos> httpdss: not the main ubuntu archives
<DjDarkPingvin> yes i did that
<Borut> There will not be update K3b 0.12.11 for Kubuntu??
<DjDarkPingvin> hmmm i think it has been ubdateed
<apokryphos> Borut: not in Breezy
<Borut> tragedy
<Borut> :)
<hope> could someone post the kubuntu kde 3.5.1 adept repo for me the kubuntu site is down
<tburdick> uh, why would adept uninstall my kernel?
<tburdick> I didn't tell it to uninstall that...
<tburdick> I told it to install libcap, and it started doing crazy stuff
<apokryphos> hope: considering it's down, you won't be able to use it currently...
<jarlath> hope: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/550324
<DjDarkPingvin> someone please help me with this http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/550322
<jarlath> hope: I got those from the kubuntu site before it went down so I assume theyre what you need.
<httpdss> ok ... at least automatix made a backup of the source.list ... (madness decreased 1%)
#kubuntu 2006-02-17
<hope> Jar: Thank you
<jarlath> hope: no problem.
<UFO> can i upgrade to dapper with apt-get??
<httpdss> DjDarkPingvin: your kget package is inside a server which is currently down ..
<Florian-T> UFO: yes
<UFO> Easy way
<Borut> Where I will find newest packages and K3b? Walks it about for me repsitory Kubuntu?
<DjDarkPingvin> uff this is my luck....
<Florian-T> UFO: open adept package manager, open menu an manage repositories
<UFO> Florian-T: can i upgrade to 32bit from 64bit
<Florian-T> UFO: uhh, dunno
<httpdss> DjDarkPingvin: oh and btw .. get jriddell's signature :P
<sorush20> I can't access my floppy from kubuntu why ? mounted and eveything just access via the terminal?
<DjDarkPingvin> i already got that
<UFO> have to wait 3 for the dvd
<keith> Hi, I'm new to Linux (just installed) and am wondering how to change my screen resolution to 1600x1200 (I can only select up to 1280x800). Thanks in advance for any help you can give me.
<UFO> suse got some configuration where in 64bit install could run direct skype 32bit... and in every distros they are saying it should use chroot to 32bi
<crimsun> that's called multiarch
<UFO> SuSe is quite good distro but i don like the rpm... and now ubuntu is doing same to debian
<jarlath> UFO, I agree. There doesnt seem to be a real difference between the rpm and deb systems.
<iustin> does any of you tried to install easy ubuntu... i`m not really new to ubuntu but it seems i have some problems
<iustin> it says: kdeinit could not launch gksu
<iustin> and i also tryed from command line ... other errors :(
<dcwckd> is kubuntu.org down for anyone else?
<keith> It is for me
<dcwckd> I just used a mirror to update to kde 3.5.1
<dcwckd> and it upgraded to kde 3.5.0
<dcwckd> sooo weird
<BigBadBen> dcwckd: yes.
<dcwckd> ?
<dcwckd> BigBadBen: thanks
<dcwckd> ben?
<dcwckd> what was fixed from kde 3.5.0 to 5.1
<Fox_Off> ciao a tutti
<Fox_Off> c' qualcuno
<Fox_Off> ?
<trappist> Fox_Off: try #kubuntu-it
<Fox_Off> thank you trappist
<Fox_Off> :)
<BigBadBen> :)
<Fox_Off> this channel si very very BIG
<Fox_Off> good!!
<Tm_T> tutti...
<Fox_Off> parli italiano Tm_T
<keith> Can someone tell me how to change my resolution to 1600x1200?
<Tm_T> Fox_Off: no, please use english if you're not italian channel
<Fox_Off> excuse me, I believed that you spoke Italian
<Fox_Off> good night all (in italian :"buona notte a tutti")
<Fox_Off> :)
<slew> the people.ubuntu.com is down, for the jriddell key. is there another source for it?
<crimsun> any key server will suffice
<Riddell> jriddell.org
<slew> like this: wget http://jriddell.org/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<slew> ?
<Riddell> http://jriddell.org/PUBLIC-KEY
<crypt> ++
<slew> gpg: can't open `kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg': No such file or directory
<slew> should that happen?
<Hobbsee> you shouldnt need to open it - you need to add it
<slew> i did this: sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<kkathman> slew did you put that in your sources.list?
<kkathman> sometimes people do that ...it doesnt go there
<slew> no i havent messed with sources.list
<slew> i did this before but im having to start over and i keep getting 404 at the people.ubunutu.com site
<GeniusDex> you entered the wrong filename
<Riddell> slew: the file you downloaded is called PUBLIC-KEY
<GeniusDex> the sites being down is annoying yes :/
<slew> thanks i got it with sudo apt-key add PUBLIC-KEY
<kkathman> hmm yah  weird.. no kubuntu.org :(
<stefano> hey is someone here who speaks japanese?
<kkathman> oh well
<burnninator> question, trying to install hamachi and am getting "sudo: make: command not found" after typing sudo make install
<burnninator> Am i missing something?
<stefano> install the package make-essentials
<burnninator> thx
<burnninator> couldn't find package make-essentials
<stefano> ah
<stefano> the package is called build-essentials
<stefano> well hey, i need someone who speaks japanese
<burnninator> wrong again
<stefano> mh
<stefano> ill have a look
<slew> build-essential
<slew> [i KNOW that one. =]  ] 
<stefano> yeah sorry, right
<burnninator> thats it
<burnninator> thanks
<doctormo> I'm trying to get an epson printer to work (usb)
<Red_Herring> hallo everybody!
<Red_Herring> hallo doctor nick!
<Red_Herring> sorry, watching simpsons
<stefano> lol
<burnninator> where is the resolution set in kubuntu?
<Red_Herring> uhh
<Red_Herring> systemsettings
<Red_Herring> --> display
<burnninator> yeah, it won't let me choose 1280*1024
<slew> how do i mount hdb1 and have it an icon on the desktop?
<burnninator> not an option
<Red_Herring> ok
<Red_Herring> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Red_Herring> just default through it until you get to the resolution part
<Grim76> Anyone know how to get fluxbox to remember your wallpaper from session to session.
<doctormo> I have when hardware dosn't work in linux... good job it's not my printer or machine. but I can't help feeling i've left the door open to someone comming in and installing windows on it
<jason> hi, i'm trying to install the atheros madwifi modules and i'm having problems.  can someone help me with them? thanks
<jason> i've retrieved the sources, removed teh old modules and now i'm trying to complile the new driver
<jason> the errors i received are here: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/550423
<jason> Red_Herring:  u there?
<jason> is anyone else able to help me out?
<jason> i'm trying to follow the instructions listed on the madwifi site: http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo
<jason> everyone gone for dinner?
<Red_Herring> whoops
<Red_Herring> sorry
<Red_Herring> i was for a bit
<Red_Herring> !madwifi
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Red_Herring
<jason> Red_Herring:  hey, how's it goin?
<Red_Herring> not too bad
<Red_Herring> you?
<jason> Red_Herring: not bad, plugin away at trying to get my wifi up
<Red_Herring> madwifi huh...
<Red_Herring> i could have SWORN i saw madwifi stuff in the seveas repo
<Red_Herring> lemme check now
<jason> Red_Herring: i googled it and found a posting on the ubuntu forums, which redirected me to madwifi side
<Red_Herring> what card?
<jason> Red_Herring: 1 sec, i'll find out
<jason> Red_Herring: where can i find that out...
<Red_Herring> try
<Red_Herring> "lspci"
<Red_Herring> and look at the last entry or so
<jason> Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc.: Unknown device 001a (rev 01)
<Red_Herring> ooooo
<Red_Herring> an atheros
<jason> Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc.: Unknown device 001a (rev 01)
<Red_Herring> thats a good sign
<Red_Herring> !atheros
<ubotu> Red_Herring: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jason> Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc.: Unknown device 001a (rev 01)
<jason> Red_Herring: sorry, thought i had your nick copied
<Red_Herring> is this a built in wifi card?
<jason> Red_Herring: ya
<Red_Herring> huh
<Red_Herring> so ya dont know what model the card is?
<jason> Red_Herring: nope... probably could tell you from windows device manager...
<Red_Herring> well
<jason> Red_Herring: unless there
<jason> s something within kubuntu that could tell me
<Red_Herring> did you try to get it working?
<Red_Herring> there is
<Red_Herring> did you try kubuntu's wifi manager?
<jason> well loading up the kwifimanager has a big question mark on the card
<Red_Herring> ok
<Red_Herring> we gotta do some konsole work
<jason> k
<Red_Herring> type in iwconfig
<Red_Herring> see if any cards show up
<NetGeek> hello all
<Red_Herring> hi
<jason> jason@ubuntu:~$ iwconfig
<jason> lo        no wireless extensions.
<jason> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<jason> sit0      no wireless extensions.
<Red_Herring> what i thought
<Red_Herring> ok
<jason> :S
<Red_Herring> hmmmm
<Red_Herring> so when you do "lspci"
<jason> i thought it would have to do wtih removing the restricted modules to install the ati drivers?
<Red_Herring> it gives you an unknown devicd?
<jason> yup
<Red_Herring> jason: no, that doesnt have to do with it
<jason> ok, good to know...
<Red_Herring> 0000:07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8180L 802.11b MAC (rev 20)
<Red_Herring> thats what i get
<jason> well i also have 0000:04:06.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<Red_Herring> ya
<jason> but i figured that was my wired ethernet
<Red_Herring> thats teh ethernet port
<Red_Herring> ya
<jason> ya
<Red_Herring> i have their wireless card
<Red_Herring> i used ndiswrapper to get it working
<Red_Herring> which ya may hafta
<Red_Herring> but before that
<Red_Herring> did you try a google-linux search of your laptop?
<jason> no
<Red_Herring> http://www.google.com/linux
<jason> i'll try now
<Red_Herring> some nerd out there with your laptop has most likely written a howto on it
<brydenn> hmm
<brydenn> ok why am i having trouble installing Crystal Clear Icon theme
<Red_Herring> because god hates you
<Red_Herring> jk jk
<brydenn> keeps saying its not a valid archive
<brydenn> lol thanks Red_Herring  ;)
<Red_Herring> sorry
<Red_Herring> i had ta say that
<brydenn> lol its co ;)
<Red_Herring> ;-)
<brydenn> ok
<jason> no luck
<brydenn> so...... the error i get says its not a valid icon theme archive
<brydenn> or what not
<Red_Herring> crystal clear?
<brydenn> yes
<Red_Herring> doesnt it come by default?
<brydenn> no
<brydenn> thats crystal SVG
<Red_Herring> jason: you need to find out what the model is of the wireless card, then do a google-linux search of it
<Red_Herring> from there, someone has written how to get it working
<brydenn> Red_Herring:  both are made by the same guy though
<Red_Herring> huh
<Red_Herring> what kde?
<jason> Red_Herring: ok, i'll do some hunting
<Red_Herring> 3.5.1?
<brydenn> not sure
<brydenn> heh
<brydenn> i dont know what version of KDE i have, where do i find out?
<Red_Herring> well
<Red_Herring> if you dont know
<Red_Herring> its 3.4.3
<Red_Herring> it only changes if you go out of the way to
<BigBadBen> help->about kde :)
<Red_Herring> !kde3.5
<ubotu> To upgrade to KDE3.5, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<brydenn> do i really want 3.5 though?
<Red_Herring> no
<brydenn> isnt it still buggy?
<Red_Herring> no
<Red_Herring> its nice
<Red_Herring> but that could have been the problem
<Red_Herring> or maybe it *is* an invalid icon archive
<slew> kubuntu.org is still down
<slew> so it might not install..
<jason> Red_Herring: brb
<brydenn> but Red_Herring it's a index.theme and index.desktop file
<Tallia1Kubuntu> uhee. the last day the convert of imagemagik worked perfectly to convert image size
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and obtain images with an acceptable size for a 56k
<richard> hi guys - has anyone in her played with puppy linux?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> today.. if i launch the application on 15 images contemporary with the * it crashes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> someone can tell me if this syntax is correct?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> convert * -size 640x480 picture.jpg
<Red_Herring> richard: ya
<Red_Herring> its nice
<Red_Herring> but dsl is wwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy better
<Red_Herring> !dsl
<ubotu> it has been said that pppoe is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<Red_Herring> !damnsmalllinux
<ubotu> Red_Herring: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<richard> puppy is soooo fast!
<Red_Herring> you havent tried dsl, have you?
<Red_Herring> damn small linux is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo freaking fast
<Red_Herring> im running it on a 400mhz 64mb ram laptop
<richard> yes - but the gui on puupy is excellent - I carry one in my wallet!
<Red_Herring> it runs faster than my amd3500+ with decked out kde
<Red_Herring> richard: dsl is just as nice
<Red_Herring> well
<Red_Herring> almost
<Red_Herring> but dsl is still faster
<richard> sorry red - this is going to be a stupid question - but how are you meaning dsl?
<BigBadBen> damn small linux I guess.
<jason> Red_Herring: the card is an Atheros AR5005G
<richard> ah - ok -can I just walk up to any computer and boot dsl off my own cd?
<Red_Herring> ok
<Red_Herring> richard: yup
<Red_Herring> besides
<Red_Herring> dsl has the same base as ubungu
<Red_Herring> *ubuntu
<Red_Herring> jason: ok, did you search for it with google-linux?
<richard> = did not know that - what apps is dsl running in RAM at the moment and how bigs the ISO?
<jason> tring now
<Red_Herring> the isos are 50mbs
<Tallia1Kubuntu> isn't there an extension for kde
<Tallia1Kubuntu> to manage resizing for images?
<Red_Herring> and its about 12 mb of RAM
<Red_Herring> with GUI and all
<Tallia1Kubuntu> like you select a set of files.. and with right click you change the size of all of them?
<Grim76> What gui is it using?
<Red_Herring> Tallia1Kubuntu: i remember something like that
<Red_Herring> fluxbox
<Red_Herring> or jwm
<Red_Herring> you choose
<Grim76> Cool....Do you know by chance how to get flux to remember your wallpaper from session to session
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i think convert from imagemagik is broken.... while mogrify can do it
<Red_Herring> i gotta walk my dog.... be back in like 5-10 or so
<jason> Red_Herring: this guy runing SuSe used "pci=noacpi" in his boot options to make his work.  would that apply to me?
<Red_Herring> jason: nah
<Red_Herring> the problem is that either a) ubuntu doesnt know which driver to use
<Red_Herring> which judging from that lspci thing is probobly true
<Red_Herring> or b) there IS no driver for linux
<richard> thanks red - last time I looked DSL was aiming for two floppies :-)
<Red_Herring> in case b, you need to use ndiswrapper
<jason> ok thanks
<Red_Herring> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> I heard ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<richard> yes- ndis should interface at the right levels for win32
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Red_Herring: can you?
<Red_Herring> ndiswrapper is sooooooooooo much better than it was a year ago
<jason> ok, i'll ask the guys in the madwifi chan
<richard> if all else fails try the novel anthem 10 interface
<jason> ok thanks richard
<Tallia1Kubuntu> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Graphics/Kim-2263.shtml
<Tallia1Kubuntu> here it is
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i think this program is VERY useful :)
<Red_Herring> jason: i dont think you need madwifi for your card
<jason> Red_Herring: the guys in the madwifi channel think it's some problem with the kubuntu kernel, they're telling me to compile it from scratch
<Red_Herring> whats the wireless card?
<jason> AR5005G
<jason> Atheros
<tafsen> When I try to chose ESD from the KDE CP i get an error that says couldn't connect to server. Im using kubuntu
<Red_Herring> dont use esd
<keqiuguang> haiz
<tafsen> why? when I use ALSA the sound skips
<keqiuguang> i dunno
<keqiuguang> don't ask mi
<Red_Herring> i stand corrected, it does use madwifi
<Red_Herring> did you install madwifi drivers?
<keqiuguang> me 2 have a problem
<Red_Herring> tafsen: use oss
<Red_Herring> i tried alsa with doom3 and quake4
<Red_Herring> they suck
<Red_Herring> but with OSS
<Red_Herring> they are amazing
<agoe_>  I have gnome (installed ubuntu) but then i wanted kde instead and now i have installed kde, but how do i change the desktop enviroment?
<tafsen> But I need to be able to have difrent soudn sources at once
<Red_Herring> agoe_: did you install kubuntu-desktop?
<ilba7r> any one can help me with a xorg.conf file for configuring dual head using ati open source drivers. I have it nearly working
<Red_Herring> heh
<Red_Herring> ati
<Red_Herring> sorry, i had the same problem
<Red_Herring> but then i got nvidia
<ilba7r> lol
<ilba7r> i have done everything i could still not working mmm
<agoe_> Red_Herring: yes, i have installed it
<burner> agoe_: choose it at the login screen
<Red_Herring> agoe_: it should ask at the login screen
<burner> agoe_: click session
<slow-motion> n8
<agoe_> ok, can i only reboot x or the whole system
<Red_Herring> x
<Red_Herring> just hit ctrl-alt-backspace
<agoe_> ok, thax
<agoe_> thanx
<burner> or "logout"
<Red_Herring> true true
<Red_Herring> still
<Red_Herring> killing it is more fun
<Red_Herring> :-D
<agoe_> can i only erease the gnome package and all gnome files will be gone?
<agoe_> i want only kde
<Red_Herring> no
<Red_Herring> the gnome package is a metapackage
<Red_Herring> it is strongly discouraged to remove gnome completely
<agoe_> why?
<Red_Herring> because then you cant run gnome apps under kde
<Red_Herring> and its a nice backup if/when kde dies
<agoe_> does gnome come with kubuntu ?
<Red_Herring> no
<Red_Herring> just ubuntu
<Red_Herring> well
<Red_Herring> actually
<dereks> agoe_: you can install it though
<ilba7r> Red_Herring, so does dual head work well with nividia
<Red_Herring> i kinda lied, you still can run gnome apps
<dereks> agoe_: just apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Red_Herring> as long as you dont remove the core libs
<dereks> ilba7r: i am using dual heads now with ubuntu
<dereks> blah
<dereks> with nvidia
<Red_Herring> NVIDIA!
<Red_Herring> :-D
<ilba7r> dereks unfour i have ati
<Red_Herring> i have a 6600gt, and couldnt be happier with it
<dereks> ilba7r: unfour?
<ilba7r> and can not drag appl from one screen to the other
<agoe_> dereks; no, i dont want gnome
<agoe_> i want to erease it
<dereks> ilba7r: its how you have it setup
<dereks> ilba7r: i have mine setup like that and like it
<ilba7r> dereks the prop drivers does not support it
<Red_Herring> agoe_: how big is your hard drive?
<ilba7r> and i have been trying to set it with the open source for ages now
<dereks> ilba7r: xinerama is what you need
<Red_Herring> i had a 3.5 gb hard drive
<Red_Herring> and i didnt bother removing gnome
<Red_Herring> there is no point
<ilba7r> dereks there is a bug with xinerama and the prop driver
<agoe_> i have 4 drives totalt amount of 400gb
<Red_Herring> !xinerama
<ubotu> Red_Herring: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dereks> ilba7r: if you say so
<Red_Herring> agoe_: well, im sure you can afford the extra 50mb gnome has
<Red_Herring> ;-)
<dereks> i like 2 seperate desktops
<ilba7r> dereks would you help and and take a look at my xorg.config maybe i am missing something
<dereks> ilba7r: i don't have mine setup to use xinerama
<dereks> and if i wanted to use xinerama i would be using twinview
<dereks> so i don't know how much help i would be
<ilba7r> ok no problem then
<dereks> sorry
<ilba7r> twinview? you mean extended desktop
<dereks> ilba7r: no, nvidia has something galled twinview
<ilba7r> or clone
<dereks> google it
<ilba7r> ok
<dereks> it won't work with non-nvidia cards thoguh
<ilba7r> i think it is like clone where you have two identical desktops
<dereks> ilba7r: no it isn't
<ilba7r> ok googling it now
<dereks> it is like xinerama
<jason> Red_Herring: the madwifi ppl figured out the problem
<Red_Herring> good for them
<Red_Herring> what was it?
<Red_Herring> for future reference
<jason> Red_Herring: you have to remove the -Werror from the COPTS+= line in the Makefile.inc
<Red_Herring> oh wow
<Red_Herring> i would have NEVER guessed that one
<jason> stupid me
<jason> it was in the instructions
<Red_Herring> heh
<jason> the instructions on the ubuntu wiki
<Red_Herring> it happens
<jason> i just wasn't sure it was as up to date as the madwifi instructions, which didn't have that
<jason> anywyas
<dereks> anyone here use rss2email
<jason> so now when i run the kwifimanager
<jason> it isn't detecting my network...
<jason> how do i use kwifimanager?
* Red_Herring doesnt like kwifimanager
<Red_Herring> cli all the way!
<jason> ...
<jason> babysteps...
<Red_Herring> try iwconfig
<jason> unless this is easy...
<Red_Herring> tell me what happens
<Red_Herring> type in iwconfig
<Red_Herring> cli = command line interface
<jason> under ath0 there's a lot of stuff...
<Red_Herring> ok good
<Red_Herring> type in "sudo iwconfig ath0 essid <name of network>"
<jason> it didn't do anything...
<Red_Herring> well
<Red_Herring> type in iwconfig again
<Red_Herring> and under essid:
<Red_Herring> it should say what network you typed in
<jason> yup it does
<NetGeek> just switch from Gnome to KDE, should I upgrade to 3.5 or 3.5.1
<Red_Herring> is this encrypted?
<Red_Herring> NetGeek: dont matter
<Red_Herring> jason: is the network encrypted?
<jason> yes it has a key
<Red_Herring> ok
<Red_Herring> then type in:
<Red_Herring> sudo iwconfig ath0 key <key>
<jason> ok
<Red_Herring> ok
<Red_Herring> then type in:
<Red_Herring> sudo dhclient ath0
<Red_Herring> if everything worked
<Red_Herring> it will babbel a bit
<Red_Herring> but it *should* work
<NetGeek> kubuntu.org is down, does anyone have the lines for source.list for the lastest kde and aramok
<Red_Herring> thats odd
<Red_Herring> kubuntu.org down?
<Hobbsee> all of ubuntu is, i think - those servers
<Grim76> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde351 breezy main
<jason> it worked!
<Red_Herring> nice :-D
<LjL> Grim76: except that, guess what, that repository is, like, down :)
<Red_Herring> good point
<Grim76> Doh....That is the only one that I know if
<Grim76> errr of
<jason> Red_Herring:  do i have to go through this process everytime i start up?
<LjL> Stay the patient course \ Of little worth is your ire \ The network is down.
<Grim76> LjL: Try a local mirror maybe they are up and running.
<LjL> hm not sure there *are* local mirros for kubuntu.org
<LjL> anyway, as for me, i'll stay clear of kde 3.5.1 for the time being =)
<Grim76> I have use the us. before and had them work while the other was down
<Hobbsee> tgoogle cache...
<Hobbsee>  -t
<LjL> yeah but perhaps you're thinking about the ubuntu.com reps?
<Grim76> possibly
<LjL> Hobbsee: not very useful for downloading from repositories i guess ;)
<Hobbsee> no, but that'll find you the mirror lines
<LjL> Hobbsee: it *is* very useful indeed for reaching the wiki (actually, for making it reach to people Ubotu tells stuff to)
<Hobbsee> true
<jason> Red_Herring: still there?
<Red_Herring> huh? wha?
<Red_Herring> ya
<Red_Herring> sorry
<nexus> hey. im  trying to compile netcat in kubuntu and i keep getting this error come up when executing the command "make linux" undefined reference to 'res_init',
<jason> Red_Herring: do i need to go through this process everytime i start up?
<LjL> Red_Herring: is that the effect downtime has on you?
<Red_Herring> listening to dragula waaaaaaaaaaaaaay too loud ;-)
<fiction> hallo leuteeee
<Red_Herring> jason: usually no
<Red_Herring> but if you need to do this every time
<jason> Red_Herring: i ask b/c i have to do everytime for my ethernet
<Red_Herring> you can make a script to do it automatically
<Red_Herring> i dont know how to do it
<Red_Herring> i dont mind typing it all in
<Red_Herring> but there *is* a way to make all of this happen at startup
<jason> Red_Herring: what about Kwifimanager?
<Red_Herring> try it
<Red_Herring> it cant hurt ;-)
<LjL> nexus: why compile it?
<jason> Red_Herring: do i need to keep the madwifi-ng folder?
<Red_Herring> LjL: listening to music waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too loud
<Red_Herring> jason: it couldnt hurt
<Red_Herring> but no
<Red_Herring> you dont need it
<Red_Herring> if you are a neat freak, delete it
<Red_Herring> if not, just leave it
<jason> ok thanks
<fiction> hallo meine amerikanischen freunde!!!
<fiction> ich bin ein berliner!!
<Red_Herring> ?
<Red_Herring> crap
<fiction> sup hering?
<Red_Herring> if only i had taken german in high school
<Red_Herring> oh right
<jason> Red_Herring: k, i'm off for now, at least until my next problem!  you guys are the best!
<fiction> yeah.. german rocks
<Red_Herring> they cancelled it the year i got in
<Red_Herring> those bastards
<Red_Herring> jason: no problem
<fiction> well ive got it since 6th grade
<Red_Herring> we all know spanish round here
<fiction> first it really got on my nerves
<Red_Herring> thats what they teach since 2nd grade
<Red_Herring> and there isnt really even any spanish people around here
<Red_Herring> its like 10% latino
* Red_Herring shrugs
<nexus> i downloaded the unix source and it says on the site to compile it
<nexus> plus when i run the console i want to just be able to type nc to run it, insted of having to nav to the nc dir
<Red_Herring> wow
<Red_Herring> ktorrent rocks!
<Red_Herring> a search engine IN the client?!?!?!??!?!?
<Red_Herring> well
<Red_Herring> not a search engine
<Oddie> I have an Nforce sound card and I cant get multiple programs to play sound....only one at a time
<ccc_> yup, it's great
<Red_Herring> plus its soooooooooo much faster than azureus
<Red_Herring> Oddie: nice
<Red_Herring> same here
<Oddie> anyone know how to set that up
<Red_Herring> but i can listen to mp3s and watch tv at the same time
<Red_Herring> no problem there
<UFO> Red_Herring: yep i tested yesterday and was quite nice to see the search
<Oddie> same
<Red_Herring> not that i use the search for anythign illegal...
<UFO> ofcource
<Red_Herring> but then again
<Red_Herring> to bush and gates
<Oddie> thats one think i would like fixed.....but thats a driver issue
<Red_Herring> elive *should* be illegal, at least to them
<jason> ktorrents eh?
<jason> faster in terms of dl's or faster in terms of resources?
<Red_Herring> both
<Red_Herring> it seems
<Red_Herring> speed is kinda pointless to measure
<Red_Herring> they ALL have about the same speed
<jason> i just started using utorrent in windows, they're coming out wiht a linux port eventually
<Red_Herring> but resources wise, ktorrent doesnt use java- enough said
<fiction> tsch
<Red_Herring> jason: doubt it
<jason> nah, not true, back in the day i used abc and azureus consistently had higher speeds
<jason> that's what it says on their site...
<jason> "it's in the plans"
<Red_Herring> well
<Red_Herring> i know one client offered a pro version
<Red_Herring> that bypassed bittorrent dl:ul rations
<Red_Herring> but then all of the trackers banned it
<Red_Herring> so its not that good to "go pro"
<nexus> ok i got it compiled, after you run the make install command when you compile anything in linux, when you want to run it, regardless of the directory you are in, you justt type in the applications name, i now have the nc executabe file, ut make install doesnt do anything, so what do i do now?
<Red_Herring> what do you want to install?
<nexus> netcat
<Red_Herring> !netcat
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Red_Herring
<Red_Herring> did you try to apt-get install netcat?
<UFO> why cant i write to debian channel?
<Red_Herring> uhh
<Red_Herring> you need voice privleges?
<Red_Herring> they hate you?
<Red_Herring> no
<nexus> ....... damn, all that effort, i should have thought of that
<Red_Herring> nexus: thats why i <3 ubuntu
<Red_Herring> apt-get is sooooooooo nice
<nexus> lol i know
<UFO> Red_Herring: voice privleges?
<Red_Herring> well
<Red_Herring> on my channel
<Red_Herring> if the guy is mad
<Red_Herring> he de-voices everyone
<Red_Herring> so if #debian has problems with spammers
<Red_Herring> they may de-voice everyone by default
<UFO> Red_Herring: and how to get not de-voiced?
<Red_Herring> beats me
<Red_Herring> hold on
<Red_Herring> lemme check
<UFO> Same was on SuSE channel
<Red_Herring> thats odd
<UFO> im not so familiar with this irc?
<Red_Herring> i was on some of those a few days ago
<Red_Herring> it seemed fine
<claydoh> does anyone know how to get kate to open all files in the same session? I am stumped
<Red_Herring> whoa im lagging
<Red_Herring> 64 bytes from 72.14.207.99: icmp_seq=4 ttl=240 time=809 ms
<davedorm> howdy
<davedorm> I wanna build a module but get errors when I do make oldconfig
<davedorm> is there a standard "shopping list" of packages I should have to compile stuff
<davedorm> it acts like I am missing stuff
<Red_Herring> try installing build-essentials
<Red_Herring> that always helps
<davedorm> can't find package
<Red_Herring> did i spell it right?
<Red_Herring> !build-essential
<ubotu> hmm... build-essential is a meta package for software building see !gcc for more info
<Red_Herring> oh
<UFO> and module-assistant
<Red_Herring> no s
<davedorm> coming now
<davedorm> thanks...
<davedorm> I am trying to build qemu and kqemu
<UFO> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is, like, totally, an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=200357&postcount=1
* davedorm nods
<davedorm> I have a good howto
<Red_Herring> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeew
<Red_Herring> xp on ubuntu totally defeats the purpose of it
<davedorm> http://www.klykken.com/node/11
<davedorm> I am putting W2K under kubuntu
<davedorm> no xp...
<NeoChaosX> ...does anyone have an recommendations for a good wifi manager for KDE? Right now I'm using a script to connect to wireless networks, but I'd love a few GUI suggestions.
<Red_Herring> http://rj.selfip.com/RJsPics/whywin.jpg
<UFO> davedorm: was you in kernel source dir when tryed the make oldconfig
<Red_Herring> thats my ubuntu setup right there
<davedorm> yes
<Red_Herring> its amazing how well wine has gotten
<UFO> davedorm: Yes but its about two years late with programs what you could use...
<Red_Herring> but then again
<Red_Herring> you look at what you can run under wine
<Red_Herring> and realize half the programs for it suck
<UFO> davedorm: oops...
<davedorm> I am just doing it for fun, I don't need windows
<Red_Herring> i mean, IE sucks no matter what OS its for
<UFO> Red_Herring: lol
<NetGeek> which irc do people prefer in kde? konversation of ksirc?
<Red_Herring> konverstaion is nice
<Ethos> gaim
<Red_Herring> no!
<Ethos> oh irc
<Red_Herring> use kopete
<Red_Herring> !kopete
<ubotu> Kopete is the KDE IM, supporting AIM, ICQ, MSN, Yahoo, Jabber, IRC, Gadu-Gadu, Novell GroupWise Messenger, and more. See http://kopete.kde.org
<Red_Herring> !gaim
<ubotu> from memory, gaim is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GaimHowto/
<Red_Herring> !kde
<ubotu> kde is, like, totally, A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<NetGeek> thanks
<Red_Herring> !nerds
<ubotu> Red_Herring: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Red_Herring> !life
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Red_Herring
<Red_Herring> my channel's bot answers "42"
<Drakeson_> are we going to have xgl anytime soon?
<Red_Herring> !xgl
<ubotu> Red_Herring: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Red_Herring> Drakeson_: dapper probobly
<NetGeek> Drakeson_: probably  not till after Dapper
<Red_Herring> after dapper?
<Red_Herring> nah
<Red_Herring> dapper is not due out until april
<Red_Herring> xgl was released a few weeks ago
<Drakeson_> I am starving to try it! do I have to compile it from source?
<Red_Herring> Drakeson_: most likely
<Drakeson_> or perhaps we would have an ultra ultra experimental anytime soon?
<Red_Herring> nah
<Red_Herring> i dont think we will for a month or so
<LjL> is xgl of any use without any "special" window manager?
<Red_Herring> LjL: well, you can use it for nice KDE effects
<Red_Herring> or any effects with any manager
<Drakeson_> well, I was thinking of trying compiz as well
<LjL> i see
<LjL> well i've always been all against eye candy but compiz does look like something worth trying
<LjL> i just hope i won't get addicted to eye candy with such temptations around
<Drakeson_> zoom is not eye candy
<LjL> no, but it's something can can be obtained by other means as well
<Drakeson_> I am also against eye-candy, and would remain so
<LjL> not all eye candy is useless, mind you
<LjL> for example, in the video, the... uh how's it called
<Drakeson_> I don't mind about many other stuff, like morphing,...  , but zoom and transparency are not eye candy. shadow is something in between
<LjL> err, when you move or resize windows and they stick to borders of other windows, how's that called =)
<Drakeson_> snap?
<Drakeson_> snap to border?
<LjL> yeah snap to edges
<LjL> say, that thing that makes windows actually look like they're sticking to the edges... you'd probably say it's pure eye candy at first glance
<Red_Herring> its handy
<Drakeson_> yes, that's functionality
<LjL> but, honestly, i've always felt the snapping feature of most window manager sort of unintuitive... no, unintuitive's not the right word -- i know how it works, i know it's there, but i just can't co-ordinate my muscles with it
<Red_Herring> widgets are kinda handy sometimes
<Red_Herring> !superkaramba
<ubotu> SuperKaramba is a KDE application that allows you to create interactive eye-candy on your desktop. Official site: http://netdragon.sourceforge.net SK Themes: http://kdelook.org
<LjL> and judging from the video i feel that it would get much better with that visual feedback
<LjL> superkaramba like stuff never really appealed to me
<LjL> really, i'm not sure what it would have to offer me
<Red_Herring> its very nice
<Red_Herring> but waaaaaaaaaaaaaay tooo slow
<Drakeson_> LjL: I aslo have assigned shortcuts to Window Pack Left, Window Pack Right, ... that's also very handy. even when I get to gnome, I kill metacity and start kwin solely because of these features
<Red_Herring> nice
<Red_Herring> kde is so much more functional than gnome
<Red_Herring> it has keybindings for everything
<Drakeson_> I am a little worring about the superkaramba getting seriously included in kde4
<Red_Herring> Drakeson_: no
<Red_Herring> superkaramba is gonna be replaced by plasma
<Red_Herring> which will heavily use xgl
<Red_Herring> !plasma
<ubotu> Red_Herring: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Drakeson_> yes I know, but I fear my desktop get cluttered
<Red_Herring> ya
<Drakeson_> I don't see much use for superkaramba/plasmoids yet
<Red_Herring> well
<LjL> i'm happy with my panel clock and weather watcher honestly ;)
<Red_Herring> its just like osx's widgets
<LjL> well i'm not sure what os x's widgets are all about, either, not that i've ever tried them/it
<Red_Herring> well
<LjL> i mean, if i need a calculator, i start a calculator, what am i missing here?
<Red_Herring> they are handy
<Red_Herring> LjL: you can use widgets to control your mediaplayer
<Drakeson_> superkaramba=apple.widgets=vista.gadgets. it would gather more people for sure but in terms of functionality I am not very amazed
<Red_Herring> or rss feeds
<Red_Herring> straight to your desktop
<LjL> i don't even ever *see* my desktop, who doesn't have a window maximized (or otherwise covering the desktop) anyway?
<LeeJunFan> superkaramba==cpu eater.
<Red_Herring> keybindings bring them up
<Red_Herring> LeeJunFan: ya
<Drakeson_> if I need a calculator I run a terminal and run octave there. this way I would have a Matlab instead of a silly calc
<LjL> ok, but then keybinding can directory control my media player -- without any intermediate window -- or bring up my RSS reader, etc
<Red_Herring> true
<LeeJunFan> I don't like when a cpu useage app uses more cpu than any other app.
<LjL> LeeJunFan: :)
<Red_Herring> heh
<LjL> top looks like it uses a lot of cpu as well, though i "suspect" that's just an artifact ;)
<Drakeson_> I am sure many people would be amazed playing with plasmoids/widgets/microsoft gadgets, but the excitement would soon dampen for real users
<LjL> anyway, all i can say is that since the advent of graphical interfaces, they've been struggling with two contrasting needs: 1) having as much real screen estate as possible for applications  2) having common things like clocks, calculators, monitors, etc visible and easily reachable
<Red_Herring> i dont know
<Red_Herring> mostly yes
<Red_Herring> but rss feeds are nice
<Red_Herring> as are battery monitors
<LjL> infinite different and "innovative" compromises have been invented during all these years, to mix these two
<Red_Herring> and clocks
<LjL> Red_Herring: yeah but can't you have those in your KDE tray as everybody's always done since Microsoft invented trays? ;)
<Red_Herring> LjL: true
<Drakeson_> the tray would rock in kde4
<Red_Herring> but e17 is faster than any other wm i have ever used
<Red_Herring> and it doesn use a system tray
<Red_Herring> it is all widgets
<LjL> Drakeson_: hope so, 'cause it kinda disappoints in 3 ;)
<Red_Herring> well
<Red_Herring> if only programs just met tehstandards of system trays
<Drakeson_> its the design is very promising now
<Red_Herring> it wouldnt be a problem
<LjL> that's a factor yeah
<LjL> but really, the tray's functions should probably be better separated. trays are used by programs for a number of *different* things, ending up in horrible clutter
<LeeJunFan> wow, ati has an actual installer for linux now, too bad it doesn't work.
<Drakeson_> yes, that was the point, and it lead to decide not to allow the app show whatever they desire
<davedorm> this is pretty sick right here
* davedorm has qemu running... installing W2K
<UFO> LeeJunFan: which ati card do you have
<LeeJunFan> 9800, problem is it didn't create libfglrx_pp.so.1 link to libfglrx_pp.so.1.0
<LjL> currently, i think the tray's functions can be broken down in  1) communication - background apps need to tell things to the user  2) access to "big" apps - one click, and the app comes into foreground  3) access to "applets" - one click, and the mixer comes into foreground  4) tray-only applications
<UFO> LeeJunFan: ok.
<LjL> and point 1) is a whole story by itself --- the are apps that need to show one-time messages, others need to show a continuous "status", others want to tell you when something turns on or off...
<LeeJunFan> UFO: well, that and I didn't have an ld.so.conf file so it didn't know to look in /usr/X11R6/lib
<Knowerrors> !trash
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Knowerrors
<Knowerrors> anybody know how to display trash can on desktop?
<Red_Herring> drag and drop?
<UFO> LeeJunFan: the drivers are weakest link of linux :(
<LeeJunFan> UFO: perhaps next to commercial software availability. ie - can't go get what you need from N-mart.
<LeeJunFan> brb, maybe. See how bad this hosed my xorg.conf :)
<Distro^Junkie> don't have any cd-r's left but have dvd-r... any difference in burning kubuntu to it ?
<hatake_kakashi> Distro^Junkie: doubt it, but you may waste those extra spaces
<Knowerrors> Anybody use Epsonutil or mtink?
<Knowerrors> escputil
<LeeJunFan> well, as usual ATI's crap doesn't compile against a new kernel, if 2.6.15.1 is really that new.
<Distro^Junkie> lol not worried bout that as got over 200 blank dvd's
<UFO> Distro^Junkie: i could not write cd imgage to dvd-rw
<Distro^Junkie> hmm will have to hunt around or download the dvd version
<jason> hi all
* Sebastian does
<UFO> hi
<Knowerrors> arrgh, why does trash.desktop show when I browse /home/user/Desktop in konq, but doesn't appear on my desktop?
<freeflying> May anyone have a look on this screenshot http://ubuntu-zh.3322.org/screenshot/200602121215.png
<freeflying> and tell me how about the display of the fonts
<Sebastian> Is linux easy?
<Knowerrors> Sebastian: to install yes, to use for general things, yea, to customize and configure, no
<hatake_kakashi> Sebastian: linux is easy enough compared to what it was.. and for how much you pay, its obviously worth it :P
<ragna> hatake_kakashi: DUDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
<hatake_kakashi> freeflying: I don't see anything wrong with it
<hatake_kakashi> ragna: what?
<ragna> hatake_kakashi: just saying hi it is me bushito =P
<hatake_kakashi> _root: you should _not_ be surfing as root :P
<hatake_kakashi> ragna: ahh you changed your nick again heh
<freeflying> hatake_kakashi: thx
<ragna> hatake_kakashi: well just wanted to make my nick equal to the one i use in games =) so i changed to ragna
<hatake_kakashi> ragna: ah ok
<ragna> hatake_kakashi: so how is the kernel doing??
<hatake_kakashi> ragna: still on my same old one, I think I have configured it but I have not compiled it yet :)
<hatake_kakashi>  14:27:35 up 7 days, 20:47,  1 user,  load average: 0.45, 0.82, 0.72
<Sebastian> what is X windows ?
<luisito> hey, I have ubuntu with kubuntu-desktop. Now I just want kubuntu-desktop and not the ubuntu desktop. Can I uninstall Ubuntu-desktop without problem and just keep the kde enviroment?
<hatake_kakashi> Sebastian: GUI windows.. the world of 'point-and-click'
<ragna> hatake_kakashi: omg 7 days up xD hahahaha
<Sebastian> is it an OS?
<hatake_kakashi> Sebastian: no its Xorg server.. its GUI interface
<hatake_kakashi> GUI frontend for linux :P
<hatake_kakashi> ragna: :)
<hatake_kakashi> ragna: its still alive and kicking
<ragna> Sebastian: in a transaltion =P it is what makes you have a desktop =P
<ragna> hatake_kakashi: hehehe i wonder how hot is the procesor =P must be burning a hell there
<hatake_kakashi> Sebastian: fyi, linux is NOT an OS, its only kernel. Others based various bits a piece of things added to it to make it a distribution (aka distro)
<nothanks> so this is a dumb question.. and I've tried reading readmes and forums and gotten nowhere.. but every time I ./configure anything it always says glib is missing, so.. how do I install/get glib? :(
<hatake_kakashi> ragna: 42.1 degrees celsius :) if you want I can post a screenie
<hatake_kakashi> nothanks: apt-cache search glib
<ragna> hatake_kakashi: omg!! hahah do it!1
<hatake_kakashi> !glib
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, hatake_kakashi
<hatake_kakashi> ffs you are dumb ubotu ;P
<hatake_kakashi> !info glib-dev
<hatake_kakashi> ragna: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8522
<ragna> hatake_kakashi: he he he he he xD hahahaha
<hatake_kakashi> ragna: the power of RASIS compliance OS :)
<ragna> hatake_kakashi: your laptie is gonna run away from you =D while you asleep
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell nothanks about compile
<hatake_kakashi> ragna: laptie?
<ragna> hatake_kakashi: notebook pc
<hatake_kakashi> ragna: lol its a desktop pc
<ragna> hatake_kakashi: laptopm laptok how ever you call it
<hatake_kakashi> laptop
<ragna> hatake_kakashi: just wonder why has it been up 7 days without a rest what were you doing?? = P
<hatake_kakashi> ragna: its a machine ;)
<ragna> hatake_kakashi: machines needs rest 2 ya know ;D
<hatake_kakashi> it doesn't realise its been up for that long
<hatake_kakashi> nah
<hatake_kakashi> its like telling a rock how to fly :)
<ragna> hahahahahahhahaa
<ragna> ;D theyll fly someday youll see
<ragna> heheh you love your old style bitchx uuhh =P
<robotgeek> irssi > bitchx, lol
<ragna> robotgeek: hehehe
<hatake_kakashi> ragna: lol
<hatake_kakashi> ragna: irssi :D
<Sebastian> is it linux or GNU/Linux?
<hatake_kakashi> never underestimate the power of CLI applications.. like windows
<hatake_kakashi> Sebastian: GNU/Linux
<ragna> hatake_kakashi: ammm the same they are ugly those 2 =)
<hatake_kakashi> ragna: no way :P
<ragna> hatake_kakashi: yes way
<hatake_kakashi> ragna: what do you use then? emacs irc client? :p
<ragna> hatake_kakashi: hahah "konversation"
<ragna> i am a KDe fan =P
<hatake_kakashi> ragna: ewww GUI = bulky :P
<hatake_kakashi> ;)
* ragna grabs a bat
<ragna> hatake_kakashi: just dont move
<hatake_kakashi> lmao
<Sebastian> how do i get kubuntu ot klook as good as windows xp?is it something with my computer specs?
* hatake_kakashi evades the attack :P
<ragna> xD ahhg i hate you =P
<ragna> heheheheheh
<hatake_kakashi> Sebastian: you can but not supported/guarenteed :P get xpde
<Sebastian> xpde? is that a joke?
<ragna> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<hatake_kakashi> Sebastian: no.. its xp desktop environment, like gnome, and kde
<AZ_AS> hi all...just wondering howto get adept working...says I need to do it in root to install packages so how could I log in as root under live cd?
<Sebastian> what do you mean by not supported/guaranteed
<hatake_kakashi> Sebastian: I don't understand why do you want to make linux look like windows -_- seriously
<Distro^Junkie> most ppl come to linux to get away from xp
<hatake_kakashi> Sebastian: because I don't think that sort of thing is in the repository, so you have to get it and compile it yourself.. if it breaks anywhere, you don't get support here :P
<UFO> Sebastian: do you have resolution right in our linux install
<Distro^Junkie> linux is all bout freedom and choices
<hatake_kakashi> Distro^Junkie: I can understand that but I cannot understand whats the purpose of making linux look like windows.. if you want to try linux as it is you should touch it as it is
<Sebastian> i meant kubuntu
<Distro^Junkie> I agree hatake_kakashi
<Sebastian> and i meant it in that for example...the graphics can be inconsistent
<UFO> hatake_kakashi: have you ever used osx it looks great those icons :)
<hatake_kakashi> Sebastian: btw, fyi xpde does *not* look exactly like windows xp.. blame ms for being propriatory and making their icons patented and trademarked :P
<AZ_AS> os x is nice indeed
<hatake_kakashi> UFO: yeah I've used it when I went to uni, OSX 10.3 (Panther?)
<Distro^Junkie> microsloth
<AZ_AS> got kubuntu and os x (tiger) on at same time
<hatake_kakashi> windows = bloatware
<Distro^Junkie> windows = virii and spyware
<hatake_kakashi> he
<hatake_kakashi> heh
<AZ_AS> is it possible to run root or su on the live cd at all?
<hatake_kakashi> AZ_AS: sudo <app>
<gokul> has anybody recently been able to install mplayer on kubuntu from nerim.net ?
<UFO> hatake_kakashi: we spent over 100 000 euros to licenses for sql server and servers with windows... and it got lot of lisenses until you could use in internet an so on...
<hatake_kakashi> UFO: heh
<UFO> and the actual cd was 10 euros for every software
<hatake_kakashi> !mplayer
<ubotu> methinks mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<hatake_kakashi> UFO: I'm sure they made you listen to the nice classic musak whilst they solve your BSOD? ;)
<UFO> hatake_kakashi: and you have buy 10 000 euros license if you put an extra prosessor in server....
<hatake_kakashi> UFO: yeah I heard about that
<AZ_AS> ty hatake_kakashi
<Sebastian> whats a simputer?
<hatake_kakashi> Sebastian: are you trolling? google is your friend :P
<hatake_kakashi> AZ_AS: np
<Sebastian> what do you mean trolling?
<hatake_kakashi> Sebastian: search that up on wikipedia
<Sebastian> ok
<Sebastian> no
<Distro^Junkie> ??
<Sebastian> i am not "trolling"
<hatake_kakashi> Sebastian: why ask questions when answers can be mostly found via googling?
<vijay> hi everybody, can any one tell me how to modify fstab, in ordermount my windows partitions in write mode for a user???
<Distro^Junkie> Sebastian what are you looking to use linux for ?
<vijay> hi everybody, can any one tell me how to modify fstab, in ordermount my windows partitions in write mode for a user???
<hatake_kakashi> vijay: you can't do write for NTFS unless if you are asking for trouble
<hatake_kakashi> vijay: and don't repeat :P
<Distro^Junkie> vijay is windows in ntfs format ?
<UFO> Distro^Junkie: probably learning
<hatake_kakashi> Distro^Junkie: by default, windows likes to make it ntfs
<vijay> hatake_kakashi:sorry i didn't done intentionally, it was a mistake
<vijay> no it is in vfat
<UFO> you could use ext3 in windows
<hatake_kakashi> vijay: /dev/foo /mnt/foo vfat rw,defaults 0 0
<hatake_kakashi> UFO: yes but you need to download the driver to make it work
<UFO> hatake_kakashi: yep
<vijay> hatake_kakashi:ok
<hatake_kakashi> UFO: that's what I'm planning to do when I get a computer that can support SATA and when I get my big hard drives from my brother :D
<Sebastian> Distro^Junkie: a free alternative to windows
<UFO> its better because you can use eny user rights on fat
<ragna> hatake_kakashi: do you know how to fix the "alsa is already in use cannot use sound device" =)
<hatake_kakashi> ragna: you probably have something hooked to that module
<hatake_kakashi> ragna: close any sound based apps and if that still does not help, you might want to temporarily close KMix
<ragna> hatake_kakashi: hhmm...
<hatake_kakashi> vijay: replace foo with your hardware
<UFO> hatake_kakashi: those ethernet hard-drive cases arent so expencive enymore... oh... sata donno?
<hatake_kakashi> UFO: yeah, I have 2x400GB SATA hard drives that are plugged into my brother's computer, my computer cannot handle SATA drives because its at least 5 years old
<gokul> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<gokul>   mplayer-k6: Depends: libartsc0 (>= 1.5.0-1) but 1.4.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<gokul>               Depends: libasound2 (> 1.0.10) but 1.0.9-2 is to be installed
<gokul>               Depends: libcairo2 (>= 1.0.2-2) but 1.0.2-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<gokul>               Depends: libfribidi0 (>= 0.10.7-1) but 0.10.5-2 is to be installed
<gokul>               Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.0.2) but 1:4.0.1-4ubuntu9 is to be installed
<gokul>               Depends: libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.8.5) but 2.8.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<gokul>               Depends: libjack0.100.0-0 (>= 0.100.0) but it is not installable
<gokul>               Depends: libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.10.2) but 1.10.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<gokul>               Depends: libstdc++6 (>= 4.0.2-4) but 4.0.1-4ubuntu9 is to be installed
<hatake_kakashi> !tell gokul about pastebin
<ragna> no flooding! =O!!!!
<gokul>               Depends: libxrender1 (>= 1:0.9.0.2) but 1:0.9.0-1 is to be installed
<gokul> E: Broken packages
<gokul> this is what happens when i try to install mplayer
<gokul> even after universe and multiverse are enabled
<UFO> gokul: using dapper?
<P3L|C4N0> gokul, no flood please!
<ragna> gokul: no flooding!!
<gokul> breezy
<gokul> oh sorry,
<hatake_kakashi> there's too many people who just don't read the topic at all -_-
<hatake_kakashi> Please don't paste into the channel:  use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<UFO> gokul: 64bit?
<gokul> nopes, regular old athlon
<UFO> you could use seveas
<UFO> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<hatake_kakashi> gokul: you are not going to tell me that you use dpkg
<hatake_kakashi> s/use/used
<gokul> changing the topic text slighly might help - "Please don't paste large amounts of text into the channel. This may lead to your connection being terminated." for e.g.
<gokul> apt-get
<UFO> Need some free air, and my balls are in fire because of the laptop :)
<UFO> brb
<hatake_kakashi> UFO, you are not going to tell me you have lappy on your legs
<hatake_kakashi> gokul: odd
<gokul> wait, i will try using pastebin to show my sources.list
<vijay> hatake_kakashi:i am setting the option as "user,rw" in fstab, and i think this will mount that partition as write for user???
<gokul> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/550689
<gokul> vijar, user means that ordinary users can mount it
<gokul> you have to use uid=xxxx,gid=xxxx if you want that user to have ownership of the partition
<hatake_kakashi> vijay: check manpages for more info on mount.. 'man mount'
<vijay> gokul:yes, iwant that one only
<AZ_AS> hmm, ok...tried installing a package through adept...no luckyet and I did start it as sudo adept
<gokul> i am going to try and disable marillat's repository
<hatake_kakashi> gokul: your sources.list looks a little odd, I'm not sure if I can help, why do you have backports though?
<gokul> ok, that did it
<gokul> marillat's and multiverse both contain mplayer-k6 packages
<gokul> the multiverse one works.
<hatake_kakashi> hmm ok
<gokul> yeah, i am not sure why backports are enabled. i think it was there by default
<gokul> backports would be more useful for hoary i guess
<gokul> i guess someone can put that info about mplayer on the ubuntu/kubuntu pages
<gokul> because a lot of wikis suggest adding marillat's packages in sources.list
<hatake_kakashi> well I didn't see that part though, I followed the guide from ubotu
<hatake_kakashi> more or less, but I added extra packages from universe/multiverse
<gokul> thanks for the help
<gokul> mplayer works now
<SigmaX> Yo; I'm trying a multi-head display setup... but keep getting "Screen 1 deleted because of no matching config section."
<SigmaX> My xorg.conf is posted at sigmax.no-ip.org/~eric/xorg.conf if anybody can help
<AZ_AS> is it possible to get software installed on a live cd eval?would like to try out some software but can't seem to get adept working
<hatake_kakashi> gokul: did you compile it yourself or did you get it from the repos?
<hatake_kakashi> AZ_AS: it should be technically possible if there is a rw partition that you can do your work on, I'm not too sure about breezy's live-cd
<gokul> repos
<gokul> multiverse
<hatake_kakashi> gokul: ahh ok, I've compiled mine from sources heh
<gokul> i have never heard kakahashi as a name. is you actual name takahashi ?
<hatake_kakashi> gokul: no. it came from anime
<gokul> ok
<AZ_AS> hatake_kakashi: no, there's no partition since I still have 98 on here...only reason it's on here is since this was loaned to me by my father :p
<gokul> though i have never watched it, people tell me that they think i am a big fan of dragonball Z
<hatake_kakashi> AZ_AS: well, I don't know then.. I haven't seen how those livecds are configured for ubuntu/kubuntu
<hatake_kakashi> gokul: heh, because they recognise your nick as one :)
<_kvarro> Hello all, does anybody know how to get a wireless ethernet interface running in kubuntu?
<gokul> yeah, but gokul is my actual name. ( and not very uncommon in India)
<AZ_AS> thanks...maybe I'll wait until i can actually put linux on a computer ;)
<robotgeek> _kvarro, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<hatake_kakashi> AZ_AS: it would probably be easily said that you can try this.. cat /etc/fstab| grep rw
<_kvarro> I'll give that a try thanks
<gokul> AZ_AS : livecds probably mount /usr as read only
<UFO> SigmaX: you could try look here http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors#TwinView
<hatake_kakashi> any partitions/disks listed from that command is basically read/write
<AZ_AS> what does that command do?
<gokul> since they don't expect you to install software
<hatake_kakashi> gokul: not for knoppix :)
<UFO> SigmaX: it should work for ubuntu too
<AZ_AS> i always did like doing the unexpected ;)
<ragna> !ati men!
<ubotu> ragna: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ragna> !ati
<ubotu> well, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<hatake_kakashi> gokul: odd
<SigmaX> UFO:  Thanx... I'll keep tinkering then.
<hatake_kakashi> goku in Japanese means monkey god or something, like there was anime/cartoon based off that and I think in DBZ, it was known for a character
<AZ_AS> yep...tried that cat command,nothing
<gokul> yeah, son goku
<hatake_kakashi> gokul: yeah that
<hatake_kakashi> AZ_AS: well, basically you don't have any partition/disks that has read/write capability, thought that does not prevent you from forcing it as rw, but I wouldn't recommend it
<gokul> AZ_AS : can you put the contents of your /etc/fstab into pastebin and show us ?
<AZ_AS> gokul: don't know how, bit rusty since I've not had a chance to fool around with linux in ages
<hatake_kakashi> AZ_AS: cat /etc/fstab
<hatake_kakashi> copy and paste that whilst in konsole and paste it into the konqueror
<gokul> and copy paste what you see into http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<AZ_AS> sent
<UFO> AZ_AS: give us the link
<ragna> hatake_kakashi: you use Kubuntu or another distro?' =P
<AZ_AS> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/550703
<hatake_kakashi> ragna: kubuntu
<ragna> hatake_kakashi: why do you use kubuntu?
<gokul> AZ_AS everything is read only
<hatake_kakashi> ragna: why not
<gokul> you wont be able to install software
<ragna> hatake_kakashi: dont answer me with another question =P
<hatake_kakashi> ragna: :p
<ragna> hatake_kakashi: just wanna know why you use kubuntu instead of debian..
<ragna> hatake_kakashi: or another distro =O
<gokul> ok. thanks guys. i gotta leave
<UFO> ragna: the stable are coming out more than once in 3 yers
<AZ_AS> bye gokul_
<ragna> UFO: stable on name cause i use unstable and it is pretty stable to me =P
<hatake_kakashi> ragna: lol, ubuntu got high recommendations for basic OS plus it uses deb packages. I prefer KDE so I chose kubuntu as a result. I will try debian later on when I feel confident with debian type feel
<AZ_AS> so best bet for me would be to just wait until installation's possible?
<hatake_kakashi> AZ_AS: 'df -h' and paste the output onto pastebin
<SmrtJustin> I just rebooted after upgrading to dapper, and my resolution is now at 640x480, and KDE won't let me change it to anything decent.
<UFO> ragna: how is your security updates?
<SmrtJustin> how do I get my resolutions and refresh rates back?
<ragna> hatake_kakashi: well to in my opinion all are the same i just wanna know why you use kubuntu thats all
<ragna> UFO: i think i dont got any... ;) but it got plenty
<manveru> SmrtJustin: try 'sudo dexconf'
<hatake_kakashi> ragna: not exactly the same, they have different ideals, different package managers, etc
<AZ_AS> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/550707
<ragna> hatake_kakashi: like apt in kubuntu or apt in debian as the same apt in elive?? =P
<jeffreygoodhart> hello, im a newb and i cant figure out how to install kxdocker, can anyone please help?
<hatake_kakashi> ragna: yeah but there is also rpm and emerge, as well as ports
<ragna> hatake_kakashi: well those are another families =) i am talking about .deb family
<SmrtJustin> manveru: sudo: unable to lookup HPLinux via gethostbyname()
<SmrtJustin> manveru: I changed my hostname before rebooting to HPLinux by editng /etc/hostname
<manveru> SmrtJustin: well, then you've b0rken something
<SmrtJustin> manveru: great
<manveru> could you change it back again?
<SmrtJustin> do you think the hostname thats causing the problem?
<UFO> ragna: there are plenty of software in unstable you can uninstall...
<UFO> ragna: there are plenty of software in unstable you CANT uninstall...
<ragna> UFO: like???
<hatake_kakashi> ragna: ahh yes, but like I said, it was highly commended for newcomers, so I assume its fairly developed and that it is ongoing thing.. and another reason is that its a step before I goto debian
<SmrtJustin> I'll try it
<manveru> have to pop out for a second... trying japanese input...
<ragna> hatake_kakashi: well i am not rushing you cause i am in kubuntu 2 i was just askignwhy you were here thats all
<jgood2709> hey can anyone help me install kxdocker real quick?
<jgood2709> ill be ur best friend
<jgood2709> i have a basic idea of how to do it, just need to fill in a couple gaps
<manveru> d
<jgood2709> yo dude
<jgood2709> u know how to install kxdocker?
<AZ_AS> brb
<manveru> apt-get install kxdocker
<jgood2709> yeah, but it cant find the package
<manveru> uh
<manveru> what repos do you havE?
<hatake_kakashi> ragna: wb, well, I like to get more info and help, and sometimes helping people
<jgood2709> sorry, i duno what repos is/are
<jgood2709> just got linux today
<ragna> hatake_kakashi: thx, oh i see, you got any info about activating real transparency?? =)
<manveru> ok, then you don't have enough :)
<manveru> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<ragna> hatake_kakashi: at last i installed my ati card propertly n.n and now it is working iwth 3d support
<jgood2709> ok you've lost me
<manveru> jgood2709: just use the first link
<manveru> it explains what repositories are, and how to get more of them
<hatake_kakashi> ragna: heh, well I have no idea how to enable real transparency, there's fake/hacked transparencies available.. but I doubt if you can get real transparency for the time being
<c13> what is with edubuntu?
<hatake_kakashi> !edubuntu
<ubotu> it has been said that edubuntu is an Ubuntu version suitable for classroom use. See http://edubuntu.org or visit #edubuntu
<UFO> c13: lot kiddy stuff
<c13> ahh
<manveru> hatake_kakashi: it is usable... but crashes for me all the time...
<ragna> hatake_kakashi: i love your =P optimist
<hatake_kakashi> manveru: edubuntu?
<manveru> hatake_kakashi: no... transparency
<hatake_kakashi> ragna: lol, well I think fake/hacked transparency is good enough for a system spec of mine
<Sebastian> ragna: rokr?
<hatake_kakashi> manveru: ahh ok, well I haven't enabled full transparency anyway, only hacked transparency
<ragna> hatake_kakashi: tsk dont be a loser be a winner and get transparency ;)
<ragna> Sebastian: Ragna- roK
<hatake_kakashi> ragna: blah
<hatake_kakashi> :p
<ragna> hatake_kakashi: bleh =D
<hatake_kakashi> ragna: my pc is at least 5 years old considering the specs :p
<UFO> why transparency?
<ragna> hatake_kakashi: hehe mine 2;D
<manveru> because it's looking sweet :)
<ragna> UFO: give a nice candy eye to your desktop
<c13> any kdesklets icon stuff... panel eye candy thingy
<manveru> http://baghira.sourceforge.net/OS_Clone-en.php
<manveru> that features a nice way to get transparency running
<manveru> towards the end of the tutorial
<manveru> http://baghira.sourceforge.net/OS_Clone-en.php#step7
<manveru> to be exact
<manveru> you don't need to install that baghira-stuff for that
<manveru> (tho it looks really nice)
<jgood2709> looks like that howto is for a different package manager
<UFO> hmm... it does look nice...
<manveru> jgood2709: it is, but you don't need to do anything but editing your xorg.conf and kde-settings
<manveru> i've done that tutorial with kubuntu already, but didn't write down how to do it... :|
<jgood2709> heh
<jgood2709> should i use adept as a similar program, or is it different
<manveru> you can install baghira from the repos
<manveru> it's called kwin-baghira
<DaSkreech> Yay baghira
<manveru> and lies in the universe-repos
<DaSkreech> Though it would be nice if someone put together a complete macOSX theme
* manveru got tired from that look...
<manveru> i only use the order of the window-decoration-buttons with plastik
<manveru> also it's making my old laptop even more slow
<jgood2709> i love it, but i maybe because right now im really on osx
<jgood2709> im trying to get my pc out of windows control
<manveru> yeah...
<c13> and one last kestion how can i set the "kdm" resolution .. hertz.?
<manveru> c13: it's the resolution of xorg.conf
* manveru will brb
<c13> any gui for that manveru ?
<UFO> c13: system-settings---->display
<c13> UFO: dont have that
<c13> oh
<c13> UFO: i mean for the KDM too.
<c13> stay's 75 hertz and need 60
<c13> like kde
<arthur> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<jgood2709> ok so are repositories like auto-updaters/installers that connect to the internet
<UFO> c13: dont you have system settings menu in your kmenu?
<c13> yes yes
<c13> and it's already at 60 hertz. i just set it
<c13> but the kdm when you log on is still att 75 hertz and wanna change that
<UFO> c13: have you restarted the xserver?
<c13> nope but it restarts when you log out no
<c13> but i did not retarst yet
<UFO> c13: ctrl+alt+bacspace
<c13> still pops back to 75 hertz
<UFO> look into xorg.conf
<UFO> there it should be resoulution@hz
<UFO> c13: are you trying to get picture on tv or in tft
<c13> tft. monitor... hansol
<MrDarkUser> I just installed kubuntu.. and it didn't ask me for a root password?!?!
<c13> my screen flickers when it's at 75 hertz i need to set my kdm and kde to 60hertz
<MrDarkUser> I was able to sudo passwd root and get it
<MrDarkUser> and set it...
<MrDarkUser> but adept and the su program freak out
<hatake_kakashi> MrDarkUser: root account is disabled by default, you are mainly to use sudo if you want su to do certain things
<UFO> MrDarkUser: or you should edit kdmrc file for allowrootlogin=true and login as root
<sebastian> need help
<MrDarkUser> hatake_kakashi: but after I set the root password to something different than my user's password, it still says it's logging on in read only mode
<sebastian> just installed kubuntu
<sebastian> how do i mount my partition
<sebastian> so i can read the files that are stored in windows
<sebastian> from here
<hatake_kakashi> sebastian: NTFS?
<hatake_kakashi> MrDarkUser: for adpet? odd
<sebastian> windows xp
<sebastian> yes
<UFO> sebastian: arent they in /media/hda*
<MrDarkUser> sebastian: this might work, right click on desktop -->configure desktop-->behavior -->device icons --> select unmounted HD) .. ? I had fun with that
<sebastian> UFO: what is that?
<sebastian> i will not lose any files by doing any of this right_
<UFO> go to directory /media/hda something
<sebastian> do i go to konsole_
<sebastian> ?
<hatake_kakashi> !ntfs
<ubotu> methinks ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<UFO> sebastian: or with konqueror
<hatake_kakashi> sebastian: as long as you don't set it to rw, you won't lose data
<sebastian> hatake_kakashi: what do i do first?
<sebastian> open konsole?
<hatake_kakashi> what ubotu just said
<sebastian> go to that page?
<hatake_kakashi> sebastian: yes
<sebastian> which is easier, with the script or manually?
<hatake_kakashi> sebastian: depends.. probably script is easy for beginners, I'm used to doing it manually since I started out that way
<sebastian> The script must be downloaded before it can be used. Type the following lines.
<sebastian> cd
<sebastian> wget http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<sebastian> where do i "type" that?
<UFO> arent the windows partitons automatic in media directory?
<hatake_kakashi> sebastian: in konsole, Alt+F2 and type konsole
<sebastian> cd and enter or start typing from the wget ?
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> it sys
<sebastian> says
<sebastian> diskmounter saved
<hatake_kakashi> sebastian: continue following the steps
<sebastian> sudo bash diskmounter ?
<hatake_kakashi> yes
<sebastian> i type bash?
<UFO> sebastian: have you looked into /media directory ????
<sebastian> y default the disks will be writable only by root and
<sebastian> sebastian (sebastian)
<sebastian> Do you want to make the disk writable by all users instead? (y/n)
<sebastian> do i?
<sebastian> writable only by root?
<hatake_kakashi> only by root for ntfs.. in fact it should really be read only
<sebastian> then type n
<sebastian> right?
<sebastian> where it asks y n
<hatake_kakashi> yeah
<c13> UFO: you saying nfts is already supposed to be mounted from install?
<sebastian> UFO: HOW do i go to the media directory?
<UFO> cd /media
<sebastian> system>storage media?
<sebastian> Added /dev/hda1 as '/media/hda1'
<sebastian> NTFS drives will be mounted read-only!
<sebastian> All windows and mac partitions will now be mounted every time you boot
<sebastian> You do not need to reboot, the partitions are mounted now too
<sebastian> hatake_kakashi:
<UFO> :)
<UFO> as '/media/hda1'
<hatake_kakashi> ok
<sebastian> system>storage media?
<sebastian> close konsole?
<UFO> sebastian: open konqueror
<hatake_kakashi> sebastian: only when the script has finnished.. do check mount before you close it
<sebastian> it finished
<sebastian> i closed
<sebastian> UFO
<sebastian> i opened it
<sebastian> oh i see it
<sebastian> hard disk
<sebastian> hda1
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> so
<sebastian> a question here is
<sebastian> will i be able to transfer
<sebastian> files from windows to kubuntu
<sebastian> and vice versa
<httpdss> anyone using kexi >= 1:1.4.90-0ubuntu0breezy2 ???
<sebastian> and delete files i ahve on windows
<sebastian> from here
<hatake_kakashi> sebastian: ONLY to kubuntu, not kubuntu to windows
<UFO> no you sholdnt write to windows partition but you can copy them to kubuntu
<sebastian> why not?
<hatake_kakashi> sebastian: I assume it is not mounted as rw
<sebastian> and is tht changeable?
<sebastian> safely changeable
<sebastian> no it isnt
<c13> proprieter read write...
<UFO> microsoft doesnt give ntfs specs
<hatake_kakashi> sebastian: write support is NOT supported for NTFS linux.. unless if you have nothing to lose.. or if you dare to try catpive-ntfs
<sebastian> ok, never mind,
<sebastian> i can still have access to my windows files from here
<sebastian> so thts fair enough
<sebastian> i can-t delete anyhting from that partiton though?
<hatake_kakashi> s/catpive-ntfs/captive-ntfs
<hatake_kakashi> sebastian: not even create or edit new files
<c13> sebastian: try right clicking on the drive to change the permission's
<sebastian> i dont want to: fuck up windows, lose any important/crucial windows info, lose any of my files
<hatake_kakashi> c13: I hope you are not trying to make sebastian corrupt his ntfs if you are talking about that
<UFO> if you need to transfer from linux to win you should create a fat32 partition for that
<hatake_kakashi> UFO: or ext3
<UFO> Yep and the driver for win
<sebastian> wait, i have about six rewriteable cds and windows is a boot away so i wont have to delete/cahnge any data, if i want to move anythign from kubuntu to windows i will burn a cd and reboot
<hatake_kakashi> sebastian: wait.. isn't your linux on ext3?
<sebastian> yes
<UFO> sebastian: the reason why used sometime the fat32 partion was becouse i downloaded with p2p software from both systems
<sebastian> et3 and ntfs
<hatake_kakashi> UFO: the only problem with fat32 is that it does not support filesizes over 4GB for a single file
<sebastian> ext3
<UFO> and had amule and emule and they used same files
<hatake_kakashi> sebastian: you can read/write data with windows (extra driver needed)
<sebastian> i CAN safely open the mp3 files etc from the new partition though?
<UFO> hatake_kakashi: yes thats true
<UFO> sebastian: yes
<sebastian> how do you mena
<sebastian> hatake
<sebastian> that i can open my kubuntu files from windows?
<c13> now me for my resolution and hertz, ... why is kdm set to 60 hertz
<c13> i mean 75
<hatake_kakashi> sebastian: you can read/write your ext3 drive/partition under windows. but you need extra drivers
<sebastian> extra drivers?
<hatake_kakashi> !ext3
<ubotu> [ext3]  a filesystem that Linux can be installed on and can be read/wrote from Windows via http://www.fs-driver.org
<c13> hatake_kakashi: how could i corrupt?
<c13> if he tchek's write write write on propreties of the drive
<hatake_kakashi> c13: there is very minimal ntfs support under linux for write, if one is not careful enough, you can corrupt data fairly easily
<hatake_kakashi> c13: I thought you mean the data on that partition
<sniff> hey
<c13> that's what i mean't, anyway i'm feeling lucky
<UFO> c13: pastebin your xorg.conf
<sebastian> hatake_kakashi: by driver you dont mean hardware
<c13> UFO: what ya mean
<c13> pastebin.
<hatake_kakashi> sebastian: no, driver usually means a software that talks to the hardware
<hatake_kakashi> usually going through the kernel
<c13> iv'e ben with kubuntu for 1hrs now :P
<UFO> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<sebastian> hatake_kakashi: do i have to reboot and go to that site to install the software?
<c13> UFO: where is my xorg already
<hatake_kakashi> sebastian: for windows, generally speaking, yes.. but you may as well do that when you get back on windows anyway
<sebastian> hatake_kakashi: is it free?
<hatake_kakashi> sebastian: yes
<sebastian> oh great
<c13> ./etc/ or /usr/
<sebastian> what a pain in the arse
<sebastian> but ah well
<UFO> c13: or wait.... it could be done so change the resolution and in that should change the hrz and then select back to your regular resolution... go thru every resolution
* sebastian hugs UFO and hatake_kakashi
<sebastian> thankyou
<UFO> No problem
<hatake_kakashi> sebastian: well thank Microsoft for being generous to FLOSS
<hatake_kakashi> no problem
<sebastian> have you listened to belle and sebastian from scotland?
<hatake_kakashi> nope
<UFO> no
<sebastian> theyre very groovy, i recomend "fox in the snow" by them, i am listening to it right now
<sebastian> from my windows drive
<sebastian> :)
<hatake_kakashi> mm k
<UFO> :)
<crimsun> their new album is great
<sebastian> yes
<sebastian> and its completely different
<crimsun> yep, which is cool, too
<sebastian> most people i know love it in spite of sounding
<sebastian> completely unthem
<hatake_kakashi> I'm listening to a stream music via foobar2k and wine
<hatake_kakashi> s/stream/streamed
<sebastian> hatake/UFO if interested send me an email to solo1mas@hotmail.com and ill reply with an mp3 of the song
<sebastian> now im going toi reboot
<sebastian> bbs
<sniff> can someone offer me any advice for a sound problem that i have please?
<sniff> the problem is i have no sound and it's not because the speakers are unplugged
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: check if the card is listed under lspci and that there is a module for it and its loaded.. is it PCI or ISA?
<sniff> no idea, it is built into my laptop and under windows it uses realtek drivers, so i guess it's a realtek
<sniff> the only linux distro it seems to even half work with is suse 10, but then the software volume controls don't work but atleast i get sound
<sniff> i really don't know enough about linux to fix it myself
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: well, output your lspci to pastebin
<sniff> lspci
<sniff> right ho
<sniff> would you be able to help me if you login to my computer via ssh?
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: and also output your lsmod into pastebin as well
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: err.. it would be much better if you learned it yourself..
<sniff> ok i will try my best
<sniff> just how do i get an output of lspci etc?
<hatake_kakashi> open up konsole and type 'lspci' without quotes
<hatake_kakashi> copy those detail outputted, and open up the browser, goto http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/ and paste it in, add your nick, etc, and hit send
<sniff> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org?
<sniff> ah
<hatake_kakashi> same
<c13> UFO: the is no hertz in xorg.conf
<hatake_kakashi> either way, when you hit send, the url will change, copy and paste the url in here
<manveru> c13: you have the specs of your monitor?
<manveru> c13: like horizontal-rate, vertical-rate, maximum-resolution...
<c13> i think so
<c13> i got the book somewhere here...
<manveru> and you ran dexconf ?
<hatake_kakashi> HorizSync and VertRefresh
<manveru> ah, just look it up in the internet - every monitor-spec is out there
<c13> i just need the kdm to be like kde at 60hertz
<hatake_kakashi> its probably VertRefresh
<c13> how can yah change or save a hertz for a kdm
<c13> xdm
<nlind> hi. i installed kubuntu. then did apt-get install gcc   but now when i try to compile 855resolution i get errors?
<nlind> any c or c++ libs i need to install?
<hatake_kakashi> c13: nfi, I usually change the settings for Xorg which also changes kdm as well
<sebastianus> back
<hatake_kakashi> nlind: what sort of errors? if its more than 2 lines for errors, paste it into pastebin
<hatake_kakashi> sebastianus: wb
<sebastianus> ok i downloaded the file and now iaam going to install it
<c13> hatake_kakashi: in the xorg.conf or from a gui?
<sniff> i must confess, right now kubuntu is not installed, after fiddling around with it for 5 days trying to get the sound to work i gave up. I will reinstall it again right now
<hatake_kakashi> c13: the xorg.conf file and then I reset X via Ctrl+Alt+Backspace  (Do not do that, you will lose data if you have kept any open)
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: wait..
<sebastianus> hatake_kakashi: do i enable large file feature_
<sniff> mm?
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: you still haven't pasted the url for pastebin for those two output
<hatake_kakashi> sebastianus: what do you mean?
<sebastianus> it says the following
<nlind> hatake_kakashi, i pasted in #pastebin
<sebastianus> if you disable the large file feature you wn't be able to store files larger than 4GB
<hatake_kakashi> nlind: lol, I'm not there
<sniff> yes,.... i don't have kubuntu installed at the moment, so i will reinstall then paste the output of those commands, I hope you will still be around a bit later
<hatake_kakashi> nlind: you are supposed to paste the output onto the site :)
<nlind> lol
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: I might be, but I might have dinner later
<hatake_kakashi> sebastianus: wait.. this is for?
<sebastianus> if you enable the large file feature the very first storing of a file larger than 4GB will cause old linux kernels to go read mode
<sniff> mmmm i can hurry.... should be less than an hour to get it installed.... do you think you maybe around then?
<sebastianus> read only*
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: maybe
<sniff> alright
<sebastianus> if such a volume is the root volume of linux it will become unoperable
<hatake_kakashi> sebastianus: I'm still confused, is this for a certain type of fs?
<sniff> i'll take my chances ;)
<sebastianus> http://www.fs-driver.org/download.html
<sebastianus> for that
<nlind> k its there
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: I'm sure if I'm not around, there will be someone that can help
<sniff> alright, well atleast i can post the outputs of these two files in the meantime
<hatake_kakashi> sebastianus: ahh that umm, hang on..
<sebastianus> Coffee is a drink, usually hot, prepared from the roasted seeds of the coffee plant
<c13> the problem is that i need to change the kdm's log on manager hertz.
<sniff> i gotta wait 5 mins for edubuntu to finish d/loading then I'll be right on the case
<sebastianus> here in costa rica coffee is the main product
<hatake_kakashi> sebastianus: that's only if you want to put dvd sized images onto your linux partition
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: heh
<sebastianus> why would i want that_
<sebastianus> i dont' have a dvd player
<sebastianus> and i have a 10 GB drive
<sebastianus> i wont be getting any files larger than 2gb anyway
<sebastianus> disable then
<sebastianus> just a question though
<sebastianus> it says
<sebastianus> ext2
<sebastianus> not ext3
<sebastianus> this is normal right_
<sebastianus> ?
<hatake_kakashi> yes
<sebastianus> gre
<hatake_kakashi> ext3 is just ext2 with journaling
<c13> so anyway to change the hertz, .... of a login screen?
<sebastianus> ok i just reached an important point
<hatake_kakashi> c13: nfi
<sniff> oh one other thing... is it just me or is firefox slow in ubuntu/kubuntu? I'm sure it's more prompt in windows
<c13> stands for no fudged idea
<c13> right
<brydenn> ok i need some help with kbfx
<brydenn> ./configure --prefix=/usr isnt working for me for some crazy reason
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: its a bit slow on mine but *shrug* because its using gtk libs
<hatake_kakashi> c13: yeah
<brydenn> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<brydenn> keeps saying that
<sebastianus> "Now you have to the drive letters of your volumes with the ext2 file system, note you may resize the whole dialogue for better working" " a new IFS drive has been installed in the control panel which allows mainting drive letters similar to this dialogue box" and then theres a list with
<hatake_kakashi> brydenn: sh ./configure
<sebastianus> C
<brydenn> i have to type sh first before .configure
<sebastianus> and theres a thing where several letters are set for me to pick one
<hatake_kakashi> brydenn: basically
<sebastianus> like H:// etc
<brydenn> still gave me the same sorta error
<hatake_kakashi> sebastianus: I assume that is to make ext2/3 mount to specific window's drive letter
<sebastianus> ok
<sebastianus> W then
<hatake_kakashi> brydenn: could it be just a config file instead of configure?
<sniff> how do i make usb drives auto mount, i always get access errors?
<hatake_kakashi> !usb
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, hatake_kakashi
<hatake_kakashi> !mount
<ubotu> mount is, like, the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<hatake_kakashi> blah
<brydenn> maybe hatake_kakashi  i dont know
<sebastianus> ok i just finished
<brydenn> i'm new to this
<sebastianus> let me go check in my computer
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: what errors?
<hatake_kakashi> brydenn: ok what files are in that directory? paste it onto pastebin if you still do not understand
<sniff> but... can kubuntu do it autmatically? Like in suse you plug in flashdrive it appears. You unplug it it disappears. Dead easy. Do i really need to mess around with fstab?
<sebastianus> hatake_kakashi: so i can read and write on the linux partition from windows now that ive installed this?
<sebastianus> is it safe to read and write on it_
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: generally no, I don't see why you got an error, unless if its unsupported or something
<sniff> error: """An error occurred while loading media:/sdb1:"""
<hatake_kakashi> sebastianus: basically from the last time I checked, read the manual if you have any concerns
<sniff> "The file or folder media:/sdb1 does not exist."
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: dmesg| tail
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: ahh I know
<sniff> always in kubuntu
<sebastianus> is that a yes?
<brydenn> hatake_kakashi: there is a configure.in, configure.in.in and a config.h.in in the kbfx-0.4.8.2 directory
<sebastianus> i CAn certainly read and write onto the W/ext3 from windows?
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: type in the url /media/sdb1
<sniff> i can fix it if I change the fstab but that seems really gay for something that should be hot pluggable
<hatake_kakashi> sebastianus: I think so, but read the manual just to be sure
<sniff> "The file or folder media:/sdb1 does not exist."
<sebastianus> ok
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: you don't need to add it into fstab, I think its probably a minor thing, just change it so that its /media/sdb1 from konqueror's url bar
<hatake_kakashi> brydenn: hmm
<sniff> yeah i did
<sniff> a friend told me to install "usbmount"
<hatake_kakashi> brydenn: ok, try chmodding to 700 for those configure files
<hatake_kakashi> brydenn: before you do that, you need to check to see if you have execute permission bits set on for those files
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: hmm
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: I don't have that and my iPod works when I plug it into my computer.. unless you are using dapper I presume?
<sniff> so what happens with you on a fresh install of kubuntu and you plug in a usb flash device?
<sniff> no breezy 5.1
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: you should get a similar sort of dialogue box from windows, about new media detected, and asks you what you want to do
<sniff> i got enough problems with this "stable" release let alone try any cowboy stuff with unstable branches
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: odd
<sniff> yeah so i tell windows to open it, no problem. Just gives me an error
<sniff> that is if I am running kubuntu as a VM or as a proper install so it just can't be my hardware
<hatake_kakashi> !info usbmount
<ubotu> usbmount: (automatically mount and unmount USB mass storage devices), section universe/admin, is extra. Version: 0.0.12 (breezy), Packaged size: 9 kB, Installed size: 116 kB
<hatake_kakashi> hmm
<sniff> yeah i said i already have it installed and it made no difference
<hatake_kakashi>  sniff ok do dmesg| tail and paste that onto pastebin
<nlind> hatake_kakashi, check out #pastebin
<bert_> Is there any need to defrag the hard drive in Linux, and if so what Linux defragers are available?
<hatake_kakashi> !info libglib2.0-dev
<ubotu> libglib2.0-dev: (Development files for the GLib library), section libdevel, is optional. Version: 2.8.3-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 482 kB, Installed size: 1908 kB
<hatake_kakashi> nlind: I noticed
<sniff> i pasted
<sniff> but how do i get the url for it?
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: the url on the address bar should be changed, copy and paste that onto here
<sniff> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/550783
<sniff> stupid me!
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: you're only human
<hatake_kakashi> !apt-key
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, hatake_kakashi
<sniff> :D sometimes i fall a little below par though, i'm willing to admit
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: to err is human :)
<sniff> i don't see any probs with my pastebin??
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: hang on
<hara__> hello. any crossover experts available here?
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: doesn't seem like there is an error.. but what happens if you type /media/sdb1 into konqueror?
<sniff> "The file or folder file:///media/sdb1 does not exist."
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: ok check under the mount
<sniff> do what?
<sebastianus> hatake_kakashi: while on kubuntu can i copy and paste from the ntfs partition to burn with kb3?
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: check to see if the device is mounted.. I assume not.. if not, then you may need to paste more information from dmesg onto pastebin.. probably dmesg| tail -10
<hatake_kakashi> sebastianus: I assume so, yes, but I never burned on linux yet
<sniff> not mounted
<sebastianus> i have
* sebastianus stands proudly
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: ok well, dmesg| tail -10 and paste it onto the pastebin
<sniff> ok this is it http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/550792
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: blah.. not enough.. ok do dmesg| tail -20
<sniff> lol
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: the output was not much different from the previous one
<sniff> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/550793
<sniff> this one is differenet and shorter, i don't understand why
<hatake_kakashi> no, its longer
<sniff> mmok
<c13> where can i change the kdm gdm and all that stuff like in ubuntu
<hatake_kakashi> I can see a bit of a problem with it.. wait.. when did you exactly install that usbmount? after you inserted that usb mass storage device or before?
<sniff> well i had this problem all the time. Then i installed usbmount and tried plugging my device in several times and got the same error messages
<hatake_kakashi> hmm
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: ok.. try this.. mount -t auto /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1
<sniff> like i said before if I manually create mount points and edit fstab I can get it working, just seems annoying when eveyone else doesn't have to
<c13> hatake_kakashi: any idea from where i can change boot loader... gdm images.... chnage for gdm xdm... or what ever like in ubuntu
<sniff> sniff@kubuntu:~$ mount -t auto /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1
<sniff> mount: only root can do that
<sniff> sudo?
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: well I'm not too sure exactly how to solve it.. probably because there was an initial error to start off which kinda affected the outcome I assume
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: yes
<hatake_kakashi> c13: change bootloader?
<sebastianus> im off for now
<c13> abd all the reste
<sniff> i need a filesystem type??
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: no, the fs should already be defined as auto
<hatake_kakashi> unless if that fails to work
<c13> change xdm ... for gdm example... for kdm etc...
<sniff> sniff@kubuntu:~$ sudo mount -t auto /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1
<sniff> Password:
<sniff> mount: you must specify the filesystem t
<hatake_kakashi> c13: not quite sure
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: hmm.. try -t vfat instead of -t auto
<sniff> sniff@kubuntu:~$ sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1
<sniff> mount: mount point /mnt/sdb1 does not exist
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: sudo mkdir /mnt/sdb1
<hatake_kakashi> and then try that other command again
<sniff> ok how do i find it?
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: find what?
<sniff> ok if i navigate to /mnt/sdb1 i can see the contents, but it doesn't appear under STORAGE MEDIA on konqueror
<c13> hatake_kakashi: i mean all the splash theme stuff and kdm stuff , and this and that have any idea?
<sniff> or give me an icon on the desktop
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: yes because that leads to /media.. you can if you want, mount it to /media/sdb1 if need be
<hatake_kakashi> c13: kcontrol?
<sniff> so how do i do this eveytime my somputer restarts?
<c13> hatake_kakashi:  where is
<sniff> change my fstab right
<sniff> i got it
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: I'm sure there has to be an automount program that can help you with that
<sniff> but don't you already have that?
<hatake_kakashi> c13: Alt+F2 and then type 'kcontrol' without the quotes
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: I do, but I don't see why you don't
<sniff> i mean did you edit your fstab to get you ipod accessible?
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: actually no.. I don't have automount. but I'm sure you are missing something
<sniff> well i have installed in vm and in real machine using the dvd setup
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: no, all I had to do was plug my iPod in and it works.. mind you, I did a dist-upgrade from hoary to breezy
<sniff> mmm
<sniff> how well did the upgrade go... any probs?
<sniff> i'm not looking forward to the upgrade in april
<hatake_kakashi> not that great.. had a few minor problems.. one was that I cannot go into failsafe mode anymore, so if I were to do another dist-upgrade I have to do it from tty console
<sniff> why so many probs, i don't even know what tty console or failsafe is
<sniff> i hope my system doesn't get screwed then
<sniff> if i still run breezy but let it do all it#s auto updates will i need to do an upgrade?
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: failsafe is a mode within Xorg that gives you console whilst in GUI mode, it allows you to safetly do things like major upgrades without having to do it into one of those Ctrl+Alt+Fx button for a tty
<sniff> how do i access failsafe? and then what do i do to upgrade the system?
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: I wouldn't recommend auto-upgrade of its own, not when theres an app floating around
<sniff> an app floating around?
<sniff> so what;s the best thing for me to do come april and dapper drake?
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: you have to logout of kde but not restart computer, etc, and when you get into login screen there is a button called session, click on it and you get a choice. Choose failsafe and you basically get a tty like window on X
<B1zz> what can I do to get wma support in k3b?
<sniff> ah i understand
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: there is this autoupdate program or something which forces update even though if things don't work, etc.. thus causing havoc, I would recommend using adept, to update
<hatake_kakashi> !wma
<ubotu> restricted is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<sniff> so what do i do in adept?
<sniff> click on FULL UPGRADE?
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: if its available, yes
<sniff> and this will take me to dapper?
<sniff> can i get the dapper dvd and upgrade using this and is this a good idea?
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: well, I assume you did not edit sources.list, so you cannot get dapper and dapper is still in building
<sniff> i mean in april
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: if you want to yes, but you may not want to if you have the computer configured in your way, eg, you compiled certain programs that are not available, you got packages which are not maintained, and doesn't have much support, etc
<sniff> i understand so if this is the situation what is the best thing for me to do?
<sniff> don't upgrade at all?
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: no no.. what I mean is, if you want specific things or you don't want to download a whole image file just to install it, I would suggest upgrade
<hatake_kakashi> and plus reinstalling requires reconfiguring, etc
<UFO> off the topic but its great to watch my child 2years to watch cartoons :D
<UFO> boy
<sniff> i will have my system configured and installed the way i want it, I want to avoid having to reconfigure and reinstall everything. What is the best way for me to update my system?
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: through adept full upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade
<sniff> alright
<hatake_kakashi> its better to do that through failsafe and apt-get dist-upgrade
<sniff> what about upgrade with dvd, i think it gives you the option to upgrade
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: you're not going to tell me you are going to upgrade whilst you are on livedvd?
<sniff> no
<sniff> but can't
<sniff> um
<sniff> damn i dunno what i mean
<sniff> ah i can burn the dvd and tell adept to use it as the only source and do the upgrade like this
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: possibly, but I don't know, I never tried it
<sniff> hey another question! How can i use chinese characters, english and russian on the same file system?
<hatake_kakashi> and why would you want to download more data than when you don't need to?
<sniff> i have many files named using the three languages
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: depends on which fs, on most fs, it can support utf8
<sniff> no you're right
<sniff> but utf8 doesn't support chinese
<hatake_kakashi> they do
<hatake_kakashi> I think they should anyway
<sniff> then chinese gb2132 don't support russian
<sniff> no utf8 not for chinese
<sniff> just european languages
<sniff> windows can do it so i assume kubuntu can do it too
<hatake_kakashi> probably you need utf-16 or higher
<sniff> i see
<hatake_kakashi> Japanese filenames are viewable via utf8 on linux.. those files are on ntfs
<brydenn> anyone in here know much about kbfx?
<brydenn> i have it all installed, etc. Having trouble with the buttons though
<brydenn> the button is only partly shown
<brydenn> kinda cuts it off
<brydenn> whats up with that?
<icha_imoet> j
<meta> hi all
<meta> i have a problem about adding new users.
<icha_imoet> hii
<meta> i'm added a second user
<meta> "apu"
<meta> and the apu account have some errors and can't login to su
<meta> (for example the arts sund server warns when log in, it said : can't load because perm. denied))
<meta> so anybody please help me.
<icha_imoet> sorry i can't help u
<meta> :((
<meta> i'm trying..
<icha_imoet> hello
<meta> re
<meta> its shit.
<meta> I'm cant believe it...
<meta> i can't add a simple user who can do anything.
<meta> it's lol.
<icha_imoet> ujghih
<icha_imoet> ytutiyuo
<icha_imoet> 57u568976
<weedar> I see that scummvm has reached version 0.8.2, but the version available in universe is 0.7.1, how would I help the package maintainer upgrade the package?
<_sebastian> how do i get k3b to burn mp3s into audio files?
<_sebastian> it keeps saying unsuported format
<arrinmurr> _sebastian: install k3b-mp3
<B1zz> what about wma?
<_sebastian> arrinmurr: how?
<_sebastian> adept?
<arrinmurr> _sebastian: yeah
<_sebastian> do i open adept?
<_sebastian> ok im there now what
<robotgeek> !adept
<ubotu> it has been said that adept is a package manager for Kubuntu. A howto is provided here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<_sebastian> no i mean
<_sebastian> how do i get k3b mp3
<B1zz> type that in in adept
<B1zz> it should come up
<_sebastian> ok found it
<_sebastian> clicked on install package
<B1zz> yeah
<_sebastian> now what?
<_sebastian> i minmized for a moment and the install option went away and now it only says keep package
<B1zz> yeah its installed
<B1zz> now go to your K menu and multimedia
<B1zz> and it should be there
<_sebastian> it only says k3b
<_sebastian> not k3b mp3
<arrinmurr> _sebastian: k3b-mp3 just adds the mp3 functionality to k3b
<_sebastian> oh ok let me try it
<_sebastian> again
<_sebastian> it says unsuported format
<_sebastian> what did i do wrong?
<B1zz> anyone know how to add wma support for k3b? someone gave me a link but not much info there
<arrinmurr> _sebastian: did you restart k3b after installing k3b-mp3?
<_sebastian> yes
<_sebastian> it was closed at the time
<g4nja> hi
<_sebastian> i dragged and dropped
<_sebastian> and it says
<_sebastian> unsuported format
<_sebastian> wait
<_sebastian> did i ahve to save the changes on adept
<_sebastian> and then restart k3b?
<_sebastian> again
<_sebastian> it says unsuported format
<_sebastian> what did ido wrong
* _sebastian closes k3b and opens adept again
<arrinmurr> _sebastian: close adept, press alt+f2, type "konsole", and in there type "sudo apt-get install k3b-mp3"
<_sebastian> ok it worked
<_sebastian> thanks
<_sebastian> now
<_sebastian> it will burn as audio right?
<_sebastian> not as an mp3
<_sebastian> i picked audio project
<_sebastian> i want it to go from mp3 to audio
<arrinmurr> _sebastian: if you create and audio cd project and throw mp3 files there, then yes
<_sebastian> gre'
<_sebastian> i dont have to close any other programs while i burn on k3b right?
<arrinmurr> _sebastian: why should you? :)
<_sebastian> thats the way i am used to on windows with nero
<arrinmurr> heh, well, it's not maybe wise to do something that eats up all your resources while burning, but other than that there shouldn't be problems
<weedar> Are there any "howtos" on becoming package maintaner and how to do the stuff that maintaners do?
<_sebastian> thanks
<_sebastian> i gotta dahs off
<HawkStreet> does kubuntu have xen support?
<apu> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<apu> !thunderbird1.5
<ubotu> hmm... thunderbird1.5 is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThunderbirdNewVersion
<oddie> so this whole miltple sounds at once thing will never be fixed?
<marseillai> helle everybody
<marseillai> hello everybody
<oddie> hello
<marseillai> it's so early so i think i will not distrub you too much! :)
<marseillai> i'm french
<marseillai> soory for my poor english
<Hobbsee> early?
<Hobbsee> nah...
<marseillai> lol
<marseillai> i got a question :
<marseillai> where can i find some information about avahi, and how to use it in kubuntu, and what i can do with it ?
<marseillai> i'm looking for this since two days and i've don't find anything!
<_tac> alguien habla espaol??
<arrinmurr> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<_tac> gracias!
<HawkStreet> does kubuntu have xen support?
<divansantana> I don't believe it does
<weedar> How can I alter a package depending on libflac6 to also accepting libflac7 (or higher)?
<Hobbsee_away> weedar: modify debian/control and rebuild it
<Hobbsee_away> ie, get the source first
<weedar> Hobbsee_away, I've unpacked the .deb but I am unsure how to alter the dependency to work the way I want it
<weedar> Hobbsee_away, for example: If I changed "libflac6" to "libflac6 | libflac7" that would work, but only until libflac8 was released, right?
<Hobbsee_away> you'd need to (=<liblfac6) or something - dont remember how they do the versions of things
<HawkStreet> what does "four eleven" mean as a police code?
<aeon17x> Here what's happening?
<bert_> nothing
<weedar> I'm having trouble installing libsdl1.2-dev, adept says it'll break and apt-get says it needs libartsc0-dev
<weedar> and libartsc0-dev complains "libartsc0-dev: Depends: libartsc0 (= 1.5.0-0ubuntu0breezy1) but 1.5.1-0ubuntu0breezy1 is to be installed"
<Ilokaasu> any idea why do i have to reboot my adsl connection in every 10-20minutes...webpages and messenger etc stop working but irc stays online...
<Ilokaasu> this command always works...until next crash    sudo su -c 'ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0'
<weedar> Ilokaasu, could it be your ISP's DNS-servers not working as they should?
<Ilokaasu> well its possible
<Ilokaasu> tbh knowing my isp, that is not a miracle :P
<weedar> I just seem to recall a similar problem myself happening periodcally, in which case I just had to specify to use the secondary DNS and everything worked
<weedar> Mind you the problem only existed for a few days or so
<stratovarius> hi all
<stratovarius> does someboy know how to save and play flash animations fromn the web?
<nol13> penis
<stratovarius> nobody can help me?
<nol13> do you want to help your penis?
<ubijtsa> stratovarius: check the html for a link to the swf
<ubijtsa> stratovarius: then wget it
<ubijtsa> nol13: don't be offensive
<nol13> my bad
<Hobbsee> !coc
<ubotu> somebody said coc was the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<stratovarius> ubijtsa, its a particular flash animation. see it at this link (wait its end) http://www.fmboschetto.it/didattica/buchi_neri/flash/bucner85.htm
<ubijtsa> you probably want to wget http://www.fmboschetto.it/didattica/buchi_neri/flash/blackho_wo.swf
<ubijtsa> at a guess, have not tried it myself
<nol13> so anyway, i'm having problems writing cd's all of a sudden, im pretty sure neither cdrecord nor cdrdao is working, was getting some dcopserver error, and a bunch of other wierd errors, so can anyone help find my puppy, ive looked all over and i cant find the bastard?
<Hobbsee> that dcopserver isnt running?
<nol13> ya
<Hobbsee> rm *.DCOP, .ICE*, .Xauthority, and some other file
<sniff> hey hatake
<nol13> then it wouldnt even load the desktop, i reinstalled through the terminal mad stuff, (some IO error with ICE or something, reinstalled anything that i thought might be related, then my desktop loads again but cd still wont burn, erassed all the .ice .xauthority .dcop, and changed the permissions of some directory, that fixed somr stuff i think but now im getting some other errors
<nol13> exit code one in k3b
<sniff> hey peeps
<nol13> log doesnt say much else, arson says either cd isnt blank or power callibration failed use --force to solve this, but --force doesnt help
<sniff> i was on here looking for some help with my sound system not working, I was asked to post the output of lsmod and lspci to pastebin. Which I've now done, is there anyone who would be able to have a look at them to see what the problem is please?
<nol13> sniff, have you tried kicking your speakers?
<sniff> yeah and you know what I even plugged them in
<nol13> kick them harder
<sniff> no, my foot hurts
<Hobbsee> crimsun: ping for the sound issue?
<Hobbsee> sniff: see crimsun for help with sound, if he's around
<sniff> ok thankyou
<sniff> no he's not at the mo though
<nol13> oh, try installing a real os then
<sniff> kubuntu is not real?
<sniff> what is it?? toilet paper?
<nol13> more like a paper towel
<sniff> and what would you consider to be a "real os"?
<nol13> edubuntu
<sniff> mmm it's lovely
<sniff> i have that too
<Hobbsee> nol13: the other folder you want to remove is /tmp/.ICE-unix
<Hobbsee> then it should work
<nol13> thx, ill give  it a try
<nol13> ok comps bbeing stupid, ill be back
<DjDarkPingvin> hy ,how can i add a run command button to the panel ,like the one in the k menu?
<_sniff> can you use alacarte to do that?
<Hobbsee> DjDarkPingvin: add applet, run command
<DjDarkPingvin> no Hobbsee i dont want the applet ,it ocupys too much space ,i want the run command button from the k menu
<Hobbsee> um
<nol13> nope cd burn still dont work, im
<DjDarkPingvin> Hobbsee: try adding the applet and you`ll se what i mean
<Hobbsee> ah, i see
<nol13> i been trying ro save a reinstall as up to this point i was extreemly happy with breezy, and had it all setup and stuff
<nol13> oh well though
<_sniff> get a real os
<nol13> good idea
<_sniff> i recommend wubuntu
<_sniff> sorry, i mean Rubuntu
<nol13> fuckit, back to debian and their 58 install cd,s
<_sniff> it's the real ubuntu
<_sniff> is that cos of all the sarge crap?
<Hobbsee> nol13: language
<nol13> i was running sarge unstable, then all of a sudden my internet weent out and i couldnt get it back up no matter what i did, now im pretty sure i could have got it working by turning my roputer off and on and then doing an ifdown, ifup, as that seems to work in ubuntu
<Distro^Junkie> anyone no why I keep getting a non ubuntu cd error ?
<Distro^Junkie> burned the iso twice
<Kamping_Kaiser> Distro^Junkie: where do you get the error?
<nol13> but i did really really like breezy, more than any other distro, it seems like all the bugs i had with hoary were fixed, until now when it all went pooers
<apu> how can i install the original windows fonts?
<apu> is there a package or sg anywhere?
<apu> !fonts
<ubotu> fonts is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<apu> hmm
<ubijtsa> apu: msttcorefonts iirc
<apu> iirc?
<nol13> double click on fonts.exe
<apu> wha tis irrc?
<ubijtsa> If I Remember Correctly
<Kamping_Kaiser> nol13: what sort of problems?
<Distro^Junkie> Kamping_Kaiser whe it tries to find cdrom
<Distro^Junkie> when*
<apu> oh yes
<apu> sorry i'm hugnarian
<apu> but thank you
<ubijtsa> apu: no worries, I am swedish :)
<apu> you remember correctly:) i'm during the download
<apu> :DD
<Distro^Junkie> installing it from a usb dvd drive
<Kamping_Kaiser> Distro^Junkie: booting? installing packages? what?
<visik7> artsd crash after some hours of unused pc
<visik7> kde351
<Distro^Junkie> installing packages
<nol13> well first cd's wouldnt burn, then i reebooted and the desktop wouldnt load, then i fixed some stuff and the desktop loads but cds wont burn, maybe i had a bad apt source that meesed me up or something i dunno
<Kamping_Kaiser> Distro^Junkie: are you trying to use an ubuntu cd on Kubuntu?
<Distro^Junkie> nope its the dvd iso
<apu> ql, it's wrk
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. did you instlal off it?
<Distro^Junkie> that's what I'm trying to do
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah
<Distro^Junkie> right after selecting off language it gives me the error
<Kamping_Kaiser> so you put it in, start the install, then it says no cd/dvd found?
<Distro^Junkie> off = of
<Distro^Junkie> yep
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh. i hate that error.
<Kamping_Kaiser> don't know how to fix it (i always just throw the drive across the room
<nol13> errors suck
<Kamping_Kaiser> )
<Distro^Junkie> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<nol13> boys have penises and girls have buginas
<ubijtsa> where's an op when you need'em...
* ubijtsa was thinking a kickban was coming on strong...
<nol13> noooooooooooooooooooooo
<ubijtsa> nol13: then shape up and drop the foul language..
<nol13> so ubijsa; whats your sign baby
<ubijtsa> sign... in what sense
<nol13> you know, like zodiac and stuff
<ubijtsa> capricorn - but that hardly matters relating to #kubuntu
<nol13> i wouldnt be so sure
<nol13> thats a nice sign
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> nol13: do you need a kickban?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh. please
<nol13> no, ill bbe good
<robotgeek> i can't sleep, dammit
<nol13> im bored of you ppl anyway
<Hobbsee> ban him so he doesnt come back?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no
<Hobbsee> i would have earlier, except that i wasnt watching sorry..
<ubijtsa> Hobbsee: I was thinking 30 mins
<ubijtsa> enough to make him/her cool down
<Hobbsee> i dont think it's possible to only set a ban for a certain time
<ubijtsa> shame.. we'd have to set an eggtimer then
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: if you use irssi, the kickban times out
<Hobbsee> ah
* Hobbsee doesnt use irssi
<hatake_kakashi> heh
<hatake_kakashi> irssi > * imo :)
<Hobbsee> ubijtsa: the command you want, to alert ops, is !kops
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: it's "knockout" in irssi
<Hobbsee> ah right
<ubijtsa> Hobbsee: I'll remember that
* Kamping_Kaiser will forget, but oh well
<Hobbsee> hehe
<robotgeek> Kamping_Kaiser: you cant forget kops, cmon!
<Kamping_Kaiser> robotgeek: try me ;0
<Hobbsee> !tell Kamping_Kaiser about kops
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: you have ops here too?
<Hobbsee> oh, you were asleep
<robotgeek> yeah, i was trying to fall asleep
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Hobbsee> lol...trying
* Hobbsee has many aliases in konv now
* Hobbsee would have liked to try them out
<Hobbsee> hehe @ distro^junkie's part message
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe
<robotgeek> maybe that's a irssi signature pulled from @bash quote :)
* ubijtsa doesn't see joins/parts..
* Kamping_Kaiser likes them
<robotgeek> ubijtsa: unfortunately, i have to have them on
<ubijtsa> robotgeek: 'have to' - why?
<Hobbsee> ubijtsa: [23:00]  <-- Distro^Junkie has left this server ("When I Find Peer, Im Gonna Reset HIS Connection :P~").
<robotgeek> ubijtsa: heh, that's a good reason. plus i like to keep track of botnets
<ubijtsa> Hobbsee: *lol*
<_adrian> i have a problem
<VincentMX> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi you 2
<Kamping_Kaiser> plays: The Offspring - Come Out And Play, track length 3:17
<ubijtsa> robotgeek: good reason - I think.. :)
<_adrian> i was screwing around with KDE options on windows
<Hobbsee> hi _adrian - what's your problem?
<_adrian> Hi :-)
<_adrian> and i chose the option that a window IS the desktop when opened
<robotgeek> Kamping_Kaiser: is that some kind of script?
<_adrian> i chose the konsole
<_adrian> now, i can't reset it
<_adrian> i can't rightclick the titlebar because there isn't one :s
<Kamping_Kaiser> robotgeek: the include? yeh. gaim plugin
<Kamping_Kaiser> i was wondering if it would crash me like last time
<_adrian> anyone know a trick for that?
<Hobbsee> alt+c to get to the menu?
<Hobbsee> maybe nto
<_adrian> it's a konsole :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> *waggles finger at you* whatever you did
<_adrian> it just terminates the current app
<_adrian> i can't close it either
<_adrian> daamn
<_adrian> need to go
<Hobbsee> oh crud
<_adrian> i'll be back later
<ubijtsa> _adrian: ^D don't work?
<Kamping_Kaiser> later mate
<Hobbsee> oh crud...
<Hobbsee> i tried it...wonder how to get it back
<Kamping_Kaiser> rofl
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: good job :)
<Hobbsee> very!
<Kamping_Kaiser> mv ~/.KDE ~/.KDE.bac
<robotgeek> alt + f2 open another konsole?
<Hobbsee> ah
<xored> how can i "burn" the playlist of amarok ( possible imported in k3b ) to an usb stick easily ?
<Hobbsee> well, i wont do that again!
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: fixed?
<robotgeek> heh
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: yeah, reopening konsole fixed it
<Tm_T> xored: drag'n'drop ?
<Tm_T> in Konqueror
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: cool
<xored> Tm_T: but i need to do this with the files of the playlist easyl ?
<xored> i mean iam not going to pick every file out in the konqueror and then d`n`d it on the usb stick ?
<Tm_T> xored: afaik you can drag'n'drop in amaroK or from amaroK
<xored> Tm_T: ah, ok
<kannix> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> h
<Kamping_Kaiser> i
<kannix> kann mir jemand sagen wie das packet in adept fr die qt devs heit?
<Kamping_Kaiser> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<kannix> oh sry
<Kamping_Kaiser> np
<Kamping_Kaiser> qt dev libs?
<kannix> i'am searching the name of the qt dev package because i cant find it in adept...
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure.qt3-apps-dev - Qt3 Developer applications development files?
<Kamping_Kaiser> kgoetz@Rommel:~$ apt-cache search qt |grep dev
<robotgeek> kde-devel maybe?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ( i think that's a hint)
<kannix> ok teh qt package was the qt3-apps-dev :-)
<Hobbsee> yeah, you want all of kde-devel
<Hobbsee> it's a metapackage of all of it
<vijay> hi, by changing "/etc/X11/default-display-manger" file to gdm, will gdm become my default??
<Kamping_Kaiser> dpkg
<robotgeek> morning Tonio_
<kannix> Hobbsee; thx ill install the kde-devel package too...
<Tonio_> hi robotgeek
<`Nomad_Away> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is probably a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<dutch> I got a question...how come I keep getting a cookie request from fridge.ubuntu.com ??
<dutch> every 15 minutes while on-line, I get a cookie
<dutch> beginning to piss me off :(
<_adrian> damn
<_adrian> Hobbsee: , how did you do it?
<Hobbsee> _adrian: open another instance of konsole, menu is there again
<_adrian> ehm
<_adrian> doesn't work for me
<Hobbsee> otherwise, edit the config file, i guess - using nano :P
<Hobbsee> or try restarting x
<_adrian> also
<_adrian> i can only close it with xkill
<_adrian> and when i try ALT-F2 'konsole' it reopens like a desktop
<_adrian> aargh
<adrian> restarting X didn't help :(
<Hobbsee> hmm
<adrian> wait
<adrian> i think i got it!
<Kamping_Kaiser> :O
<adrian> WOOHOO
<adrian> solved!!
<adrian> i just did the same thing on another window
<Kamping_Kaiser> *passes around drdinks*
<adrian> and you  can see a list of all special 'behaviours' for certain apps
<adrian> just delete the Konsole entry and you're good :D
<adrian> i'm so happy!
<adrian> okay
<adrian> now my original goal:
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<adrian> How do i make the konsole a widgetlike thingy?
<adrian> seetrough, stuck on desktop and  no borders
<Parkotron> adrian: Try YaKuake. http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=29153 I've never used it, but I see a lot of people do.
<adrian> thanks
<adrian> ooooh
<adrian> sexy
<adrian> oh :(
<adrian> it ain't in the kubuntu repo's
<adrian> *isn't
<Parkotron> While we're on the topic, can you make Konsole remember the tab bar position? If I hide it or move it to the bottom it reappears at the top when I restart Konsole.
<adrian> yes
<adrian> select the option 'Save Sessionprofile as standard'
<adrian> no wait
<adrian> just 'Save as standard'
<adrian> or something like that, i'm translating from dutch :D
<tsdgeos> save as default i'd say
<Parkotron> Oh. I'll try that. Thanks.
<Parkotron> I found an Ubuntu Yakuake deb here: http://ftp.port80.se/ubuntu/pool/universe/y/yakuake/
<Parkotron> No idea whether it safe, though.
<jarlath> Are there any caveats to upgrading the kernel? I went from 386 to 686 and now kaffeine cant read DVD's.
<ccc_> yakuake 2.6 is in universe
<VincentMX> why doesn't Kubuntu use Splashy by default instead of  USplash? Splashy looks much better and has more colors
<adrian> ccc_: , sudo apt-cache search yakuke didn't give anytthing
<adrian> oooh
<adrian> yakuake
<adrian> damn :D
<ccc_> ;)
<Parkotron> I from what I've read I think USplash was whipped up in like 10 hours to make the Breezy deadline.
<Hobbsee> VincentMX: can i have a link to splashy please?
<VincentMX> ok
<Parkotron> The author admits it's limited, but since it only has 16 colours it will run on ANY hardware.
<VincentMX> Hobbsee: http://splashy.alioth.debian.org/wiki/doku.php
<Hobbsee> VincentMX: thanks
<adrian> hm
<adrian> noob question
<Parkotron> I think they're looking to replace it with something better, but that something would have to be able to fall back on 16 colours if hardware was ancient.
<adrian> how do i start yakuake? :/
<VincentMX> type yakuake in Konsole
<adrian> doesnt exist
<VincentMX> man yakuake
<Hobbsee> that's nice!
<FHX> Hello
<VincentMX> in konsole
<VincentMX> yo FHX
<FHX> Does anybody know how I can change my keyboard layout so that when I type ' + e I get an accented e?
<FHX> I'm having a lot of trouble with that. Before upgrading it worked fine and i could change my keyboard layout, but now I can't anymore.
<tsdgeos> FHX: wait a mo
<FHX> ok
<Ryugi> hello
<Parkotron> adrian: I had to install version 2.6. 2.7.3 had crazyy dependencies.
<ccc_> Parkotron: same here
<Ryugi> i am a kde user.i want to know what good stuff does kubuntu have ove fedora .
<tsdgeos> FHX: you say that the kcontrol part that lets you choose the layout is empty righyt?
<Parkotron> Crazy, that is. The weren't crazy enough to deserve two 'y's.
<ccc_> :D
<adrian> Me too Parkotron
<adrian> 2.6 works like a charm!
<Parkotron> To fix the keyboard layout bug in 3.5.1 do the following:
<Parkotron> sudo ln -s /etc/X11/xkb /usr/share/X11/xkb
<tsdgeos> ahh thanks Parkotron
<tsdgeos> FHX: ^^^^^^^^^
<adrian> i like the way it's exactly like the Konsole
<adrian> a silly question: how do i get applications to start on bootup
<adrian> gnome had an option for this
<wrtpeeps> hi
<Ryugi> can some one help me out
<Hobbsee> !+someone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<tsdgeos> lol
<adrian> yeah
<tsdgeos> ubotu: totally agree
<wrtpeeps> I have a slight problem. When my kubuntu boots, it gets to 'checking battery state' and then stops
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, tsdgeos
<wrtpeeps> but it says [OK]  beside battery state
<adrian> do you have a desktop?
<hxkoh> tsdgeos: right
<hxkoh> it's empty
<wrtpeeps> and this computer isn;t a laptop, so what battery is it checking
<tsdgeos> lol ubotu is a bot :D
<wrtpeeps> adrian: are you talking to me there?
<kalinga> #kbuntu-hardware
<adrian> yes
<wrtpeeps> adrian: yea
<wrtpeeps> adrian: not a laptop :)
<adrian> it checks the battery state at my box too
<adrian> but that's all
<wrtpeeps> does it freeze?
<adrian> just an immediate OK and it goes on
<adrian>  no freeze
<wrtpeeps> it has an immediate [ok] . but it does not continue
<FHX1> Bleh
<FHX1> tsdgeos: can you help me with the keyboard thing?
<wrtpeeps> i have installed on vmware, by the way
<wrtpeeps> if that makes a difference
<Hobbsee> night all
<Parkotron> adrian: To make a program launch at startup, create a .desktop file for it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<adrian> like a shortcut?
<Ryugi> i am currently using fedora 4.what good stuff does kubuntu have
<tsdgeos> FHX: Parkotron already answered you
<tsdgeos> [14:18]  <Parkotron> sudo ln -s /etc/X11/xkb /usr/share/X11/xkb
<Parkotron> Yeah. Like a shortcut. I could paste an example if you need one.
<FHX1> I dont' really understand how that works
<adrian> i made a yakuake.desktop file
<adrian> Ryugi: !!APT!!
<adrian> so great
<Ryugi> ok
<adrian> you browse around for files, see a  name, just type in sudo apt-cache search 'file' and you're bound to find something
<Ryugi> does APT have more packages than fedora
<adrian> Ryugi: , some Debian packages work for me
<adrian> so i would say yes
<Ryugi> ok
<FHX1> Parkotron: could you give me an example? i'm lost
<Parkotron> adrian: Have you figured out if it has any settings? I'd like to resize it, but it won't let me.
<nimatar> hi folks, if i want to add a command on boot, more specifically "$ sudo dhclient" how can i do that?
<adrian> ehh
<Ryugi> but i see fedora has yum.don't both of them do the same thing
<adrian> you had some options for that
<Parkotron> FHX1: Could you state exactly what you're problem is?
<adrian> click on the little arrow next to the cross Parkotron
<adrian> there you see some resizing options
<nimatar> anybody??
<claireb98> bonjour
<FHX1> Parkotron: Before upgrading, my keyboard layout was such that when I ty ped ' + e it would give me an accented e, same for the other alphabets. After upgrading I'm no longer able to do that, nor can I find a way to change my keyboard layout to allow me to do that.
<claireb98> i'm looking for a chat for kunbuntu in french plse
<FHX1> claireb98: tu parles francais?
<claireb98> oui
<FHX1> wow awesome
<FHX1> chouette XD
<adrian> pfeh
<claireb98> pourquoi pas de franais ici ?
<adrian> Francais est trop difficile pour moi :(
<marseillai> si si yen a
<FHX1> je ne sais pas..
<claireb98> salut les frenchies
<Parkotron> Is kcontrol | Regional & Accessibility | Keyboard Layouts empty?
<marseillai> claireb98: #kubuntu-fr
<FHX1> XD je suis singaporean, pas de france
<claireb98> merci
<claireb98> sur freenode aussi ?
<marseillai> vi vi
<claireb98> bonjour  Singapour
<FHX1> XD salut
<FHX1> Bleh. Je besoin les accents sur mon keyboard pour taper mes devoirs T_T
<nimatar> right now i have to do $ sudo dhclient every time i boot, is there a way to let kubuntu run dhclient automatically on boot?
<claireb98> faut acheter un clavier franais sur internet
<FHX1> mais non, avant de "upgrade" je pourrais.
<tchize> http://tinypic.com/?pic=nn8ria  <-- openoffice 2 got crazy in my kubuntu :D
<FHX1> mais maintenant je ne peux pas.
<tchize> http://tinypic.com/view/?pic=nn8ria  <-- sorry above link wrong
<Parkotron> nimitar: Go to ~/.kde/Autostart and create a .desktop file for "kdesu dhclient" and let me know if it works.
<Parkotron> That will run it every time you start KDE, not Kubuntu.
<FHX1> aargh.
<FHX1> Parkotron: can you help me with my keyboard problem?
<nimatar> Parkotron, uhm... but dont' that need my password?
<marseillai> Parkotron: it can be done in a cron or using "at"
<marseillai> nimatar: using kdesu yes you will have to type your password not using cron or at
<claireb98> fhx1 pour remplacer tes accents qui ne figurent pas sur ton clavier utilise le code ascii
<claireb98> 
<claireb98> alt 0201
<FHX1> Hm..
<Parkotron> FHX1: Keyboard layouts shouldn't require your password.
<claireb98> tu peux les trouver sur internet
<FHX1> mais avant j'ai tape : ' + e et j'ai un e avec l'accent
<marseillai> FHX1: c quoi ton clavier? cherche sur le net la config Xorg qui va bien!
<claireb98> essaie ce que je viens de te donner alt 0201
<nimatar> marseillai, thx
<FHX1> claireb98: ca ne marche pas
<FHX1> x.x
<_alex> salut a tous :D
<FHX1> _alex: salut
<FHX1> Bleh
<marseillai> euh
<FHX1> J'ai des devoirs pour faire T_T
<nimatar> marseillai, what is at, dunno how to search it with google?
<FHX1> mon prof. francais vas etre fache. x.x
<claireb98> on dit " j'ai des devoirs  faire"
<FHX1> ah, merci. ^^
<marseillai> FHX1: _alex claireb98 jvoudrais pas dire mais ici c un chan anglais! s'ils ralent parce que vous parlez francais ici ca serait comprehensible d'autant plus qu'un chan fr existe!!!
<FHX1> x.x ok ok
<_alex> au fait quelqu un peu maider sur kubuntu je vien a pein de listaller
<marseillai> nimatar: at is a system like cron but it's able to do something "at boot" or "at stop" or "at 8pm"
<claireb98> you must be really be cool all englisher
<FHX1> ?
<marseillai> _alex: va sur #kubuntu-fr
<FHX1> Say
<FHX1> do you guys have msn or aim?
<gerdgruhn> Hi, all
<ninnghizidha> Hello I got problems with dcopserver - if i open kate/kwrite, kde will inform me about a already running dcop-server, and that i shall delete a the .DCOPserver_File.
<FHX1> XD then i can practice speaking french with you
<ninnghizidha> it just happens when i use sudo.
<claireb98> i speak english as you speak french don't you
<_alex> merci
<gerdgruhn> Can my anybody say, how I install a HP PSC2355 (Printer, Scanner)? Thanks
<FHX1> claireb98: Do you have msn?
<FHX1> XD
<claireb98> yes
<FHX1> claireb98: Can I add you?
<nimatar> marseillai, ok, fund it, just did $ man at :)
<claireb98> gaim
<marseillai> kopete powaaaaa
<FHX1> kopete lags for me
<FHX1> T_T
<claireb98> as you like
<marseillai> claireb98: t'es d'ou ?
<claireb98> France
<marseillai> non!
<marseillai> sans rire! :)
<FHX1> je crois que France et hypercool XD
<claireb98> suburd of Paris
<FHX1> claireb98: ton msn est..?
<claireb98> is not really paradise
<claireb98> i am connected on gaim
<FHX1> Hm..
<FHX1> what's your aim/msn? i will add you to my gaim
<claireb98> claireb98@hotmail.fr
<FHX1> claireb98: Okay I added you
<claireb98> 'im going on kubuntu-fr
<claireb98> bye
<nimatar> can't find a way of using at to execute a cammand at boot :\
<nimatar> maybe i should use the init scripts?
<Pyrobob> my superkarama hates me...
<Pyrobob> it won't load liquied weather.
<Pyrobob> liuid*
<Pyrobob> ...
<Pyrobob> liquid*
* nimatar hates superkaramba
<nimatar> :P
<marseillai> you have the last liquid weather version ?
<Pyrobob> lol
<Pyrobob> think so
<Pyrobob> it was working last night
<Pyrobob> then just.... stopped
<marseillai> check this!
<marseillai> i had this problem
<Pyrobob> how do I fix it?
<marseillai> Pyrobob: download the last  liquid weather theme and start this one you will loose your configuration but it should work
<Pyrobob> do it through superkaramba? or no
<Pyrobob> because I can't isntall themes when I download through superkaramba
<Pyrobob> says somthing about permissions
<marseillai> no
<Pyrobob> k
<marseillai> through kde-look
<Parkotron> Does anyone here use knemo, the network monitor service? I enjoy it quite a bit, but since I upgraded to 3.5.* it keeps disappearing from the systray. I have to stop and restart the service to get it to appear. Any ideas?
<fjellrev1> Mplayer doesnt want to play videos in fullscreen allthough I press fullscreen,anyone have any solutions to this?
<nomad16> fjellrev1: what about starting mplayer with -fs ?
<fjellrev1> mkay,lets see if my noob ass can handle this :)
<Stargazers> Hi
<Stargazers> Can anyone help me with my problem. I dont know how, but I lost my KDE and kubuntu-desktop have no installation possibilities? What I can do, now I should use gnome :S
<Stargazers> The problem is that how I can install KDE back?
<Stargazers> E: Package kubuntu-desktop has no installation candidate
<Stargazers> This is the error message what it will say...
<nomad16> Stargazers: try adding the installation CD to your package management system with apt-cdrom, and then give it another go?  Just an idea
<Stargazers> Uh, it is possible to download and use that file on hard disk, I have no cd now :S
<nomad16> Stargazers: what sort of net connection do you have?
<Stargazers> 2M / 600
<Stargazers> I can download it of course fully, I put it to download, 206kb/s...
<Stargazers> kB of course
<nomad16> Stargazers: what do you have listed in your /etc/apt/sources.lst ?
<Stargazers> deb ftp://ftp.funet.fi/pub/mirrors/ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/3.5.1/kubuntu breezy main
<Stargazers> Only that
<Stargazers> I have tried many things, but I have no idea what else should I add
<Stargazers> I removed libavahi packages when I tried to update it and it removed ALL of my KDE files :S
<nomad16> Stargazers: I would try another repository then, maybe breezy-backports (http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy-backports/) instead, and try that?  Not sure what version of KDE you'll get, but a quick serch of the site should let you know...
<Stargazers> Uh... so what kind of deb file it should be? deb http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy-backports/ breezy main
<Stargazers> Like that?
<nomad16> Stargazers: yeah something like that, but remember to apt-get update before you try to install anything ... But you knew that anyway ;-)
* Cygnus_X1 ascolta Flagship - Heart is The Center
<nomad16> Gotta run, thumderstorm a' comin', so it's time to shutdown...  Wish I had a good UPS.
<Stargazers> Uh...
<Stargazers> Did not work :S
<Stargazers> Does anyone else have any ideas?
<visik7> well I've installed dapper flight cd 3 and say to it use the largest contiguous free space and it format my hd
<visik7> WTF ?
* Cygnus_X1 ascolta Flagship - You Are
* Cygnus_X1 ascolta Flagship - The Throne
<adrian> Hiya all
<Howitzer> pfoe
<Howitzer> i like Konversation more then XChat
<Howitzer> don't know why
<ccc_> of course, it's kde. =)
<syst> Is the folder var/cache/apt/archives needed because it's taking up like 600MB?
<visik7> I've suid cdrecord and cdrdao enabled dma on cd writer but dev buffer attempt to underrun when using other apps somebody can tell me what to do ?
<Howitzer> hehe
<Howitzer> i wish it had an option for a different color for your own writings though
<ccc_> Howitzer: it does, i believe
<ccc_> Howitzer: pick a color in notification > highlight > always highlight own lines
* Cygnus_X1 ascolta Flagship - You Are
<syst> Is the folder var/cache/apt/archives needed because it's taking up like 600MB? anyone??
<angasule> !wine
<bobbyd_> hi, how do i enable burning mp3s to an audio cd in k3b?
<Tm_T> ubotu: tell bobbyd_ about mp3
<bobbyd_> Tm_T, I can *play* mp3s...
<angasule> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp not Running
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<angasule> bobbyd_: what ubotu said
<bobbyd_> angasule, I don't see anything specifically on that page about burning mp3s with k3b
<visik7> aptitude install k3b-mp3
<visik7> not so difficult to find out
<bobbyd_> visik7, :)
<bobbyd_> visik7, thanks
<visik7> np
<Howitzer> how can i get yakuake to be a tiiiiny bit lower?
<Howitzer> because my taskbar is on the upper side and it's covering a bit of yakuake
<praveen> hi all
<Pyrobob> my clock keeps managing to re-set itself
<_sergio> hi, do you know any dvd-ripping tool?
<praveen> hey guys, any ideas why kubuntu has got many pachages broken for KDE 3.5.1?
<Parkotron> Howitzer: On the KDE-Apps.org page there's a guy who made a patch to do that, but you'd have to recompile it yourself.
<Howitzer> recompile, like in ./configure make and all?
<hatake_kakashi> _sergio: acidrip, but you need to get mplayer and mencoder properly configured
<_sergio> thanks kakashi-sensei ;)
<Pyrobob> hatake_kakashi... thats the coolest name I've seen on this channel.
* Pyrobob yays hatake_kakashi
<hatake_kakashi> Pyrobob: huh -_-
* hatake_kakashi scratches chin.. gets confused
<Pyrobob> xD
<hatake_kakashi> anyway I need to catch some shuteye
<Pyrobob> seriously though. my clock keeps managing to re-set itself
<hatake_kakashi>  01:25:22 up 8 days,  7:44,  1 user,  load average: 0.47, 1.34, 1.24
<Howitzer> lol
<Parkotron> Howitzer: Not to mention you'd have to know how to apply a patch. It's beyond my skill/effort level.
<Howitzer> Pyrobob: , maybe GMT things?
<Pyrobob> tried that
<Pyrobob> screwed with everything on the clock to try to fix it
<Pyrobob> it was working right until I tried installing a few screensavers
<Howitzer> wait
<Howitzer> unclick 'adjust time x date automaticly'
<Howitzer> :D
<Pyrobob> ...
<Howitzer> you tried that? :s
<Pyrobob> think I might have missed that checkbox
<Pyrobob> cuz I never saw it <_<;
<Howitzer> i'm going to hit you if you did
<Pyrobob> no it was never checked
<Howitzer> oh
<Pyrobob> or it would be checked right now
<Pyrobob> never saw it until now so I am guessing by default its gotta x in the box
<Pyrobob> it doesn't
<Howitzer> is the right timezone in place?
<Pyrobob> think so
* Pyrobob plays with the timezones to make sure
<Pyrobob> not a clue
<Pyrobob> xD
<Pyrobob> there's like 40 thousand "america" ones and don't know which one I need
<Howitzer> ehh
<Howitzer> that's the problem probably -_-
* Pyrobob shoots his clock with a muffin maker
<Howitzer> what time is it at your place now
<Pyrobob> prolly
<Pyrobob> 9:31 AM
<Pyrobob> clock says 15:27
<Howitzer> Sunday?
<Pyrobob> yeah
<Howitzer> well
<Howitzer> your clock is set to GMT
<Howitzer> since i'm at GMT+1 and it's 16:27 here
<Pyrobob> UTC
<Howitzer> at the installation of Kubuntu, they give you the time and ask you if it is Local or GMT
<Howitzer> what did you choose.
<jarlath> Can some
<Pyrobob> think I chose local I don't remmeber
<Pyrobob> remember*
<jarlath> excuse me :) Can someone tell me what this means? http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/551235
<Howitzer> run sudo apt-get update and try again
<Howitzer> 'W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems', try to follow the tips when given errors :D
* Pyrobob feels like a dumbass because he can't configure a clock 
<jarlath> Howitzer: I did. Several time.
<Pyrobob> xD
<Howitzer> weird
<Howitzer> what do you get when you do sudo apt-get update?
<LinuxJones> Can someone recommend a bittorrent client for kde ?
<Pyrobob> Ktorrent
<Pyrobob> works great for me
<LinuxJones> Pyrobob: thank you
<_guri> i'm having some problems playing mp3 with any default players (Kaffeine AmoaK
<Howitzer> _guri: , you need the codecs
<_guri> like "lame"?
<_guri> because...basically I am a *nix n00b
<jarlath> Howitzer: heres the full output http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/551239
* Pyrobob feels smart for he fixed his clock
<Pyrobob> n.n
<Howitzer> how did you do it?
<angasule> Pyrobob: I name thee The Chronomaster!
* Pyrobob dances
<jarlath> Howitzer: me?
<Pyrobob> I switched the timezone to chicago
<Pyrobob> apparently their central...
<Pyrobob> never knew that
<Howitzer> :D
<DavidKohut> hi, have you some experience with TV-out on IBM laptop? Should I have intel-graphic driver?
<Howitzer> jarlath: , i have actually no idea what to do
<Howitzer> let me check my own sources file
<Pyrobob> would have never thought about switching it to chicago time, for I live in texas... kinda cross country
<_guri> so, with these codecs? i do what? and where do i get them from?
<jarlath> Howitzer: no problem. Thanks.
<Howitzer> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<Howitzer> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<_guri> ty ubotu!
* Pyrobob thinks of more problems to complain about before he closes Konversation
<Howitzer> :D
<Howitzer> ubotu is one ownage bot
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Howitzer
<_guri> !codecs
<angasule> !restricted_formats
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, angasule
<angasule> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp not Running
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Howitzer> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Howitzer> try this jarlath
<jarlath> Thanks Howitzer
<Howitzer> man
<Howitzer> i love kde-apps.org
<Howitzer> just discovered it
<Howitzer> lovely site
<Howitzer> do you extract a bz2 package by tar -xjvf ?
<angasule> Howitzer: yes
* Cygnus_X1 saluta tutti e stacca
<angasule> hmm, in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine it says to add "deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt binary/", it should be "deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt breezy binary" for kubuntu, I guess?
<angasule> ciao, Cygnus_X1
<skypa> greetings
<robotgeek> angasule: if you know it to be correct, feel free to correct
<Howitzer> woot
<angasule> robotgeek: I don't, I'm asking :D
<Howitzer> Kplayer is the FIRST media player that doesn't crash on me
<angasule> robotgeek: plus, that's the *ubuntu* wiki, so 'correcting' would be 'wronging'
<robotgeek> angasule: okay :)
<skypa> I was wondering.. is there a tool like fraps available to capture videos of what happens at the desktop? (i.e. for training purposes)
<Howitzer> hmm
<robotgeek> angasule: what do you mean?
<Howitzer> maybe
<Howitzer> i'll google for it
<robotgeek> skypa: istanbul, vnc2swf and several others
<skypa> ty sir
<robotgeek> skypa: let me give you a nice link :)
<skypa> be my guest ^^
<robotgeek> skypa: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127534 has list of all tools :)
<Howitzer> ooh
<Howitzer> need it too
<Howitzer> ty robotgeek
<skypa> beautiful
<skypa> thanks again robotgeek :>
<FunnyLookinHat> I just installed kubuntu, and I'm used to using the Gnome based ubuntu...  what do I find for synaptic in kubuntu??
<MetaMorfoziS> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<robotgeek> !adept
<ubotu> adept is, like, totally, a package manager for Kubuntu. A howto is provided here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<FunnyLookinHat> Thanks!
<FunnyLookinHat> man, I'm so glad I switched to kubuntu
<angasule> FunnyLookinHat: what did you use before?
<_nexus> how do you change the bootsplash theme in kubuntu, ive tryed searching google, n the ubuntu forums, but i still cant work it out, i know you have to compile them and as far as i can work out they are stored in /usr/lib/usplash , but how do i change it?
<FunnyLookinHat> angasule: ubuntu, and before that just basic debian.
<FunnyLookinHat> angasule: but i've always used gnome for some silly resaon
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone know why GAIM isn't available in the repositories??
<robotgeek> !info gaim
<ubotu> gaim: (multi-protocol instant messaging client), section net, is optional. Version: 1:1.5.0-1ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 814 kB, Installed size: 2148 kB
<angasule> FunnyLookinHat: it's available
<FunnyLookinHat> I just need to add universe dont I
<FunnyLookinHat> I'm off my game today, sorry
<angasule> heh
<juansebastian> hola
<angasule> hola
<Cygnus_X1> Grido con tutta la mia forza ma sembra che tutto finisca in /dev/null
<FunnyLookinHat> Ok wow, yea KDE tools just seem to have a better interface to them than Gnome.  Anyways, thanks for the help everyone!
<_nexus> how do you change the bootsplash theme
<slow-motion> hallo
<angasule> hi slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi angasule
<_sebastian> hey
<_sebastian> was azureus updated just now?
<_nexus> how do you change the bootsplash theme in kubuntu, ive tryed searching google, n the ubuntu forums, but i still cant work it out, i know you have to compile them and as far as i can work out they are stored in /usr/lib/usplash , but how do i change it?
<robotgeek> i think so, 2.4 or something, looks nice
<_sebastian> robotgeek: did it update correctly on your side?
<_sebastian> mine keeps popping up with a msg
<angasule> _nexus: don't know
<robotgeek> yeah, it updated automagically. it had some problem with the swt stuff, i did not bother much
<_sebastian> yea the SWT stuff doesn't want to update
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i enable the 3drendering on my laptop?
<MetaMorfoziS> with s3 graphics?
<_sebastian> i guess shiouldn't be bothered
<MetaMorfoziS> the glxgears is very slow
<robotgeek> nah, who cares about looks when it downloads correctly!
<_sebastian> yeh, right you are
<luisito> well hello peopleee!!!
<beefsprocket> indeed it was
<luisito> is there a p2p software like emule but for kde?
<luisito> but no amule.
<luisito> something better
<_sebastian> amule does the trick for me
<_sebastian> i just realised i am a p2p "whore", how sad is that:}
<redondos> Hello. I've got problems issuing DCOP commands. Here's how. Can anyone please tell me why? http://pastebin.com/551291
<_sebastian> nah...when i think about i don't download that much.
<visik7> are u running kde ? redondos
<visik7> is the same user ?
<redondos> yes, and yes
<visik7> other dcop commands works ?
<redondos> nope.
<luisito> lll
<wrtpeeps> i was wondering if someone could help me with a problem. When i try to boot my kubuntu install on vmware, it gets to 'checking battery state    [ok] ' and then stops. Anyone else having this problem?
<angasule> redondos: typing 'dcop' in a konsole fails?
<redondos> Yes.
<redondos> Same error.
<redondos> Ideas?
<angasule> redondos: is the dcop server running?
<angasule> type "ps -A | grep dcop"
<redondos> redondos  8269  0.0  0.3  24488  1932 ?        S    03:04   0:09 dcopserver [kdeinit]  --nosid
<angasule> well, no idea, it just seems like the clients can't connect to the server
<redondos> yup, it does
<redondos> does anyone know the dcop internals?
<angasule> maybe you'll have better luck asking elsewhere, I know kde apps use a lot of dcop, so maybe #kde :/
<redondos> I'm in there.
<redondos> But nobody seems to follow. :)
<redondos> thanks anyway, angasule
<angasule> you're welcome, sorry I was of no use
<redondos> oh, shut up :)
<Howitzer> ehh
<damnhil> I do I restore my synaptics touchpad functionality after I resume from a suspend?
<Howitzer> sudo apt-get install build-essentials doesn't work :/
<Howitzer> nvm
<Howitzer> it's build-essential :-)
<marseillai> Riddell: i've maid this bug report https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/30579 but it seems hibernate work with gnome! so this must be a klaptopdaemon bug!
<redondos> damnhil: Are you using software suspend 2?
<marseillai> no
<redondos> Then what?
<marseillai> i don't wank make a kernel compilation
<redondos> In-kernel software suspend?
<redondos> Then I don't know. swsusp2 is what I use.
<damnhil> redondos: yes
<marseillai> you did a kernel compilation to use it redondos ?
<damnhil> redondos: Do you have the same problem?
<FunnyLookinHat> is Konversation just an implementation of xchat?
<marseillai> nop FunnyLookinHat
<FunnyLookinHat> oh ok
<marseillai> redondos: can i have in dapper swsusp2 without make a kernel-compilation ?
<redondos> marseillai: yeah, after patching the kernel source tree
<redondos> marseillai: I don't think so, no.
<marseillai> arf!
<marseillai> :s
<marseillai> oki thanks
<redondos> np.
<Howitzer> jeezes
<Howitzer> i'm trying to install ksmoothdock
<Howitzer> and i constantly have to apt-get stuff to make it work
<Howitzer> new version of automake, new version of autoconf, new version of bla bla bla
<marseillai> redondos: do you have an idea why one of my friend with the same laptop can use hibernate with ubuntu out of the box and why me i can't with Kubuntu out of the box ?
<Howitzer> oh great
<Howitzer> the repo's don't have the latest automake
<redondos> Howitzer: Caveats of using a binary distribution. Oh, wait, that is *expected*. :)
<Howitzer> :(
<damnhil> marseillai, redondos: What's the laptop model?
<Howitzer> oooh
<Howitzer> they DO have automake1.6
<Howitzer> it's just not the default automake
<marseillai> damnhil: mine is a msi S260 http://forum.hardware.fr/forum2.php?config=hardwarefr.inc&cat=15&post=16435&page=1&p=1&sondage=0&owntopic=3&trash=0&trash_post=0&print=0&numreponse=0&quote_only=0&new=0&nojs=0
<redondos> marseillai: Hardware varies. I'd say one (or more) of the modules that you use to make your system tick has issues when returning from a suspension. With swsusp2 you could tweak it a little further. What is exactly the problem on your box?
<Howitzer> wooohoo
<Howitzer> it works for now!
<redondos> damnhil: HP Pavilion zv5370us
<damnhil> marseillai, redondos: My touchpad's srolling function sometimes does not work after resume from suspend2/hibernate.
<redondos> Howitzer: sweet :)
<marseillai> redondos: hibernate seems to work fine! but at boot nothing happen only a "normal boot" : my malone-bug-report : https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/30579
<redondos> damnhil: What happens if you restart the X server? (that will close KDE completely) You can quickly do that by pressing control+alt+backspace.
<redondos> marseillai: Well, yeah. It looks like you need swsusp2 :)
<marseillai> lol
<marseillai> cooooolllllll
<redondos> I'm not that experienced with the previous patches.
<redondos> They never did any good on my systems.
<damnhil> redondos: I think it will restore. I did hibernate again and the touchpad's scrolling functionality was restored
<marseillai> i never succeed to compil a kernel!
<redondos> damnhil: Looks like a module loading problem to me.
<redondos> marseillai: Don't be a wanker, it's god damn easy. :)
<redondos> marseillai: You get to know your hardware a little better.
<marseillai> lol
<marseillai> this is the problem! :D
<damnhil> redondos: how can I reload the synaptics module?
<marseillai> i'll try
<redondos> I said you *get* to know it better.
<redondos> damnhil: Unfortunately, restarting the X server. Unless... there is some other way that I don't know about, but I don't think so.
<damnhil> redondos: why did you condemn marseillai wanker?
<redondos> hehe, I was just kidding.
<Howitzer> aargh
<Howitzer> it doesn't work
<Howitzer> i always get the error that my X includes aren't good
<tomplast> hi everyone
<tomplast> can anyone help me getting cups working in kubuntu 6.04 (dapper drake)
<tomplast> ?
<_david> Anyone else here have the audio/video not sync on video.google.com correctly ever?
<mastrosoft> que que isso?
<MetaMorfoziS> _david:  for me it's work good
<MetaMorfoziS> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3010891853586596603
<MetaMorfoziS> lol:DD
<_david> strange
<dereks> how do i add unrar-free so that it works with ark?
<EightiesK> !tar
<dereks> EightiesK: rar not ta
<dereks> r
<EightiesK> !rar
<ubotu> from memory, rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<EightiesK> tar sends it to me only
<dereks> thanks
<_guigui> how can i join  the french irc
<jpatrick> _guigui: #kubuntu-fr ?
<EightiesK> kubuntu-fr
<pm> kernel 2.6.15.x and no bootsplash, why????
<MetaMorfoziS> the links isn't opens the default browser (firefox) from thunderbird
<MetaMorfoziS> any idea?
<vge> somebody uses tilda in KDE?
<MetaMorfoziS> ~?
<vge> MetaMorfoziS: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-90475.html try that one
<MetaMorfoziS> thx! i work on it
<EightiesK> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/551392
<EightiesK> I was installing kopete
<Tm_T> oh my
<jpatrick> ...goodness
<Tm_T> that eightiesk is sort of pain in my ass
<jpatrick> eh?
<Tm_T> come popping to channels asking and waiting answer a whole MINUTE
<MetaMorfoziS> hmm for me it's not work
<MetaMorfoziS> the thunderbird isn't spawns firefox
<MetaMorfoziS> when i click a link at it
<visik7> me too
<MetaMorfoziS> and anybody know about the solution?:D
<redondos> Is Firefox your default browser?
<baver> I'm trying to install kubuntu off the dvd image, however, when trying to install the base system, a number of "could not retrieve" errors flash by, then a "Base system installation error" pops up, says to check a log that doesn't exist. Any ideas?
<MetaMorfoziS> yes
<redondos> (http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/qna/11680.html)
<redondos> Thunderbird might have an option to override it, look for it.
<MetaMorfoziS> yes i know, under win i saw it
<MetaMorfoziS> but i'm not ofund it under lin.
<redondos> http://www.mozilla.org/projects/thunderbird/linuxurls.html
<redondos> That explains it well.
<MetaMorfoziS> it's old
<MetaMorfoziS> but for me work all other apps
<MetaMorfoziS> opens the firefox
<MetaMorfoziS> except the thudnerbird.
<sneod> i have a problem when i type apt-get update
<sneod> i will paste the output online ......
<Tm_T> sneod: paste to pastebin
<sneod> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/551418
<Tm_T> sneod: only warning, ignore ;(
<Enchanter_tim> hello
<Enchanter_tim> ive run into a slight problem. ive updated hoary to breezy a while ago, but now the automount of usb-sticks doesnt seem to work anymore
<codingismy9to5> Is it possible to install Kubuntu (5.10) on a slave hard drive?  I forced lilo to install on primary MBR, but the 2nd install phase just dumps to busybox
<Enchanter_tim> is there something that i need to change for this?
<sneod> i'll paste it in #pastebin
<sneod> Tm_T,  do you mean that is all that showed
<sneod> brb
<suadeo> I just did a fresh install on my mac mini, but when I get to X, my cursor is fine, everything else is all twisted and skewed. I have a 20.1" dell 2005fwp monitor. Anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<nijan> hello, I want to connect myself using bluetooth + nokia 6640
<nijan> ops, to internet, but I've no idea where to start from
<Enchanter_tim> ok, it seems that the konqueror media:/ kio_slave doesnt pick up the usb disk
<dressed_in_black> hello all
<fyzix> Why is it that kubuntu users doesn't have access to firefox 1.5 through apt-get?
<jpatrick> fyzix: archives are frozen
<jpatrick> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<MetaMorfoziS> jpatrick: why frozen?
<MetaMorfoziS> i understand the stable versions only in the package lists
<MetaMorfoziS> but why frozen?
<jpatrick> MetaMorfoziS: because Breezy was released ages ago
<jpatrick> only security fixes etc
<MetaMorfoziS> but not only the breezy repositories in the world
<MetaMorfoziS> i've added some other
<fyzix> what does it mean its frozen?
<MetaMorfoziS> and nowhere ff1.5
<jpatrick> I'm going for supper
<MetaMorfoziS> how years old the breezy?
<kkathman> MetaMorfoziS: breezy is about 4 months old
<fyzix> well. firefox 1.5 is kinda a security fix isn't it? I mean... then it should be available via multiverse/universe
<fyzix> thats not very old
<MetaMorfoziS> it's strange...
<kkathman> ubuntu is about 2 years old or so, breezy is just the latest version.
<kkathman> version are released roughly twice per year.
<kkathman> warty was the first release, then hoary, then breezy, and dapper will be in April.
<fyzix> brrr... I think, it would be a lot easier to just upgrade to firefox 1.5, or at least make it optional through apptitude
<kkathman> firefox is relatively easy to install tho.
<kkathman> you download it from their site, untar it in your home directory, then set a symlink in /usr/bin
<fyzix> yeah. I know, but I would like that it just upgraded automatically through apt-get, so I didn't have to do anything other than write adept-updater
<kkathman> programs in the repositories are put there, and typically not updated until the next release, unless there is a critical bug, or security issue.
<MetaMorfoziS> after i upgraded to 3.5.1 kde in kcontrols isn't lists the keyboardmappings
<MetaMorfoziS> what i need?
<GameOver69> hey guys how do i install the new azureus 2.4 in kubuntu
<Enchanter_tim> kkathman: there is a security issue in ff 1.5
<Enchanter_tim> remote code execution
<kkathman> not that I know of
<fyzix> MetaMorfoziS do you mean the Keyboard Layout?
<Enchanter_tim> (i can confirm this on a breezy system)
<fyzix> Enchanter_tim well ok, 1.5.1 then
<Enchanter_tim> kkathman: the code has been added to metasploit recently
<kkathman> if you find something, please report a bug to Firefox
<MetaMorfoziS> keyboard mapping sorry
<MetaMorfoziS> so i have hungarian
<Enchanter_tim> heh, they have been notified :)
<kkathman> ok
<MetaMorfoziS> but the language menu and the keyboard mapping
<kkathman> there is a 1.5.0.1 out there
<MetaMorfoziS> is there a list
<Enchanter_tim> kkathman: indeed
<MetaMorfoziS> where i can add a lot of languages
<Enchanter_tim> but not in the repositories i think
<MetaMorfoziS> to the "active mapping"
<MetaMorfoziS> and the first list is empty
<Enchanter_tim> (running dapper here, not breezy, so i cant confirm this at the moment)
<Enchanter_tim> and yeah, was running breezy intill a few minutes ago on the other system, but im now upgrading that one as well
<buga> MetaMorfoziS: same here
<MetaMorfoziS> fyzix where can i fill it with languages?
<fyzix> MetaMorfoziS actually, my keyboard layout list is  pretty blank too
<MetaMorfoziS> yes, you use 3.5.1 kde?
<fyzix> yeah
<Enchanter_tim> my little brother cant seem to access his usbkey, and it seems that the issue is in kde (and itsnt fixed properly)
<MetaMorfoziS> the normal, notupgraded kde-s list isn't empty.
<boz> is there anyway to upgrade from brezzy to dapper from the command line???
<buga> MetaMorfoziS: 3.5.1 and dapper
<fyzix> country/region & language, is that what you mean?
<MetaMorfoziS> yes
<Enchanter_tim> boz, the easy way is to replace almost everything breezy to dapper in /etc/apt/sources.list , eth do an apt-get update apt-get dist-upgrade
<Enchanter_tim> s/eth/then/
<Enchanter_tim> the upgrade will download almost 700 Mb. so it isnt very quick ;)
<boz> enchanter, tim  i should of said an easy way lol
<MetaMorfoziS> http://metamorfozis.hu/p/lay.png
<Enchanter_tim> boz: that is the easy way i think :D
<MetaMorfoziS> i think this ^^
<fyzix> MetaMorfoziS I think to get more languages, you just do: apt-cache search ubuntu language
<boz> i finally got all the issues worked out from  the breezy install, i'm kinda still in the Post tramatic stress syndrome! lmao
<MetaMorfoziS> and how can i install it?
<GameOver69> hey how do i fix the font to not look like they are interlocking in open office menus
<tinin> anyone knows a program to format usb devices???
<jerware> fellaz
<tinin> a simply mp3 player
<tinin> from the kde menu
<fyzix> sudo apt-get install language-support-[language code]  (forexample da for danish)
<MetaMorfoziS> oh yes
<MetaMorfoziS> it said i have the newer version
<Enchanter_tim> boz: well, it isnt hard.
<jerware> im thinking about ditching fedora.  looking for a debian based distro, where multimedia is easy to play and setup/configure, such as music, dvd's, movies.
<jerware> and would be nice it it hosted services but i can always have strait debian on my server
<Enchanter_tim> boz: during the upgrade you might get some questions about what you want some packages to do, but those are easy
<fyzix> then, I have no Idea
<jerware> mostly mulitmedia friendly and the configuration programs would have to be scripts and not gui's
<boz> i'm finally get the hang of it but its been like learning dutch, lol
<jerware> is kubuntu the distro to have?
<tinin> yes
<jerware> tinin: you talkin to me ?
<tinin> yes
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm tryed to reinstall
<MetaMorfoziS> but it'sn ot soluted yet
<Howitzer> How do i get glxgears to show the FPS?
<jerware> tinin: are configureation programs scripts (as bash scripting examples)?  and is kubuntu multimedia friendly?
<tinin> yes
<tinin> yes
<tinin> yes
<jerware> nice!! all that stuff in fedora is guis and a bitch to work with
<tinin> only one fucking problem, midis
<jerware> what
<kkathman> tinin: please watch the language
<tinin> simply midis, wich can be handled by the simpliest device, but not by my kubuntu
<jerware> can kubuntu host networking services, such as dsn, dhcp, ssh vsftpd, or is it a desktop distro rather than a server distro.  if not i can alway install debian 3.1 on  my server but im just curios.
<jerware> primarily i need this for my laptop
<kkathman> jerware:  yes of course
<jerware> great!!
<MetaMorfoziS> if i start kcontrol forom terminal
<MetaMorfoziS> it said when i'm go to the listing
<MetaMorfoziS> meta@metagepe:~$ kcontrol: WARNING: KLocale: trying to look up "" in catalog. Fi                  x the program
<jerware> sorry for the silly questions,  im migrating from fedora and am fed up   >:P
<kkathman> jerware:  (k)ubuntu is an off shoot of debian, so typically anything there is available here, with some exceptions
<jerware> ok
<jerware> if i find a book on ubuntu, can that apply to kubuntu?  or even a book  on Debian?
<tinin> the ubuntu guide is great
<tinin> on internet
<tinin> it aplies also to kubuntu
<kkathman> jerware: There is actually a very good debian on line
<kkathman> kubuntu is just ubunutu + KDE - Gnome
<jerware> oh ok, cause  i cant find kbuntu speciffic books
<jerware> ahh gotcha
<kkathman> sorry I mean a good Debian BOOK on line
<jerware> really!!
<MetaMorfoziS> YEEEAH
<jerware> i was looking at this  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1593270690/sr=8-3/qid=1139770306/ref=pd_bbs_3/103-7522315-7416611?%5Fencoding=UTF8
<kkathman> jerware: http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/debian/chapter/book/
<MetaMorfoziS> ATTENTION, THE PROBLEM ABOUT THE LOCALES AFTER UPGRADING TO THE 3.5.1 ARE SOLVED
<jerware> nice
<MetaMorfoziS> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/30295
<jerware> cool thanx i love free stuff
<kkathman> jerware:  why buy a book when its free :)
<jerware> im a poor college kid
<kkathman> hehe
<MetaMorfoziS> yeeeahw
<jerware> thanx pal  :P
<kkathman> np
* jerware book marks
<MetaMorfoziS> where i can add to the bot?
<MetaMorfoziS> !commands?
<ubotu> commands is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<Howitzer> adrian@lckwd:~$ glxgears -printfps
<Howitzer> Warrning: unknown parameter: -printfps
<tinin> please, anyone knows a program to format usb devices like kfloppy or similar???
<MetaMorfoziS> cfdisk?
<MetaMorfoziS> cfdisk /media/usbdisk ?
<MetaMorfoziS> or /dev/foo?
<MetaMorfoziS> (sudo)
<tinin> well...
<tinin> i mean something grafical
<tinin> easier...
<MetaMorfoziS> cfdisk i think not too difficult
<MetaMorfoziS> i think you haven't got any lostable thing, so try it:)
<tinin> like formatting it from konqueror
<MetaMorfoziS> ...
<tinin> El disco abierto es de slo lectura; no tiene permiso para escribir en l
<MetaMorfoziS> itt angolul beszlj bazdmeg
<tinin> that is what cfdisk says
<jerware> how often does kubuntu update?
<tinin> it means
<jerware> a friend told me like every other day
<jerware> mabey that was another distro
<tinin> oppened disk is read only,
<MetaMorfoziS> you mounted it readonly
<MetaMorfoziS> not?
<tinin> something like kfloppy?? for usb
<MetaMorfoziS> or other way you can rw it?
<MetaMorfoziS> read & write
<tinin> it's the first time i try
* MetaMorfoziS going to try...
<tinin> i suppose i'll add a line to fstab
<jerware> is debian known to be used in the corporate world?
<tinin> but i don't know what to do
<tinin> or write there
<MetaMorfoziS> my kubuntu is accept it automatically
<MetaMorfoziS> mount auto...
<kkathman> jerware: not as much as say RedHat or SuSE
<tinin> yes mine too
<MetaMorfoziS> so i'm not need to add any lines to fstab
<tinin> if it is formatted
<MetaMorfoziS> and you can write?
<MetaMorfoziS> you can copy sg to your drive?
<tinin> yes
<tinin> it writes
<MetaMorfoziS> ok , a moment please i backup it:)
<tinin> can someone tell me the line to put in fstab
<tinin> what it's like
<MetaMorfoziS> if you can read & write
<MetaMorfoziS> you not need to add lines..
<MetaMorfoziS> s-
<tinin> so then i can use from amarok
<MetaMorfoziS> is your pendrive vfat?
<tinin> and from amarok to view as if it were a high priced mp3 player (ipod)
<tinin> i need a mountig point or something
<MetaMorfoziS> oh ipod...
<tinin> is vfat
<MetaMorfoziS> i think ipod have the feel itune program
<MetaMorfoziS> my pd is simple
<MetaMorfoziS> but vfat...
<tinin> i think amarok can handle this devices, isn't it?
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm last formatted it under wind
<MetaMorfoziS> i don't know
<tinin> ???
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm not using amarok
<MetaMorfoziS> windows^^
<MetaMorfoziS> right click -> format:)
<tinin> you simply drag and drop?
<tinin> yeah!
<tinin> i wanted that
<MetaMorfoziS> yeah...
<MetaMorfoziS> i simply drag & drop
<MetaMorfoziS> thing under win and under lin..
<tinin> right click would be great
<MetaMorfoziS> i heard about ipod's itunes
<MetaMorfoziS> you under windows?
<tinin> no i'm under kubuntu
<MetaMorfoziS> where you found format option @ right click?:)
<MetaMorfoziS> or i'm don't understand you?
<tinin> and the mp3 is a simply card reader (15 euros!)
<MetaMorfoziS> oh i thinked you have ipod...
<_martinh> hello everybody
<MetaMorfoziS> hy _martin
<tinin> i found kfloppy to format floppy drives this way, i'm searching something similar
<_martinh> hi meta
<_martinh> now working here with a 5.1 kubuntu
<MetaMorfoziS> 3.5.1:)
<_martinh> yeah :D
<tinin> are you a lucky guy with an ipod
<tinin> ??
<Tm_T> _martin: 5.10 not 5.1
<MetaMorfoziS> no...
<_martinh> yeeeeess
<_martinh> ains
<suadeo> i just installed kubuntu on my mac mini. when x starts up, my cursors is fine but everything else is all skewed. I have the modelines and everything.
<_martinh> well, whatever, is a pretty easy installable distro
<_martinh> but...
<MetaMorfoziS> it's too expensive and too posh
<_martinh> when you update....
<tinin> i know
<_martinh> all media disappear!!!
<_martinh> amazing
<tinin> yeah
<jpatrick> _martinh: ?
<_martinh> yes
<_martinh> i cannot access to my disks
<tinin> that problem under media:
<jpatrick> media:/ ?
<_martinh> yes
<jpatrick> fixed in Dapper
<_martinh> and also al mime is gone with the wind
<_martinh> dapper??
<jpatrick> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be the "Dapper Drake" release, due april 20, 2006. If you want to use it before then, be warned that it's not yet stable and may break. You get to keep/repair the pieces.
<tinin> is there a way to fix it in breezy??
<_martinh> yes, please, i don't want to install that drapper unstable thing... yet
<MetaMorfoziS> i' have avs cube 512mb with gray body
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm like it
<tinin> have you got any problem with it, MetaMorfoziS?
<MetaMorfoziS> no:)
<_martinh> look, i was looking for a good stable, easyinstallation distro, for a education project an d
<MetaMorfoziS> but i said that because it's very simply and small
<tinin> and how do you format it?
<tinin> cfdisk?
<_martinh> i thought kubuntu was going ok,but...
<MetaMorfoziS> ipod is small but not for me...
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm backuped it 2seconds ago
<MetaMorfoziS> moment i try
<tinin> ipod is expensive, that's all
<UFO> _martinh: try suse
<_martinh> all my disks disappear in a second!
<_martinh> yeah, but suse is too heavy, I think
<_martinh> we want to recycle old computers using pxes
<MetaMorfoziS> yes i have the same
<tinin> _martinh: go directly to the /media/ folder
<UFO> _martinh: it runs faster than ubuntu
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm haven't any permission
<MetaMorfoziS> moment
<_martinh> tinin, i can go using terminal but not using konqueror
<tinin> MetaMorfoziS: where are you from???
<MetaMorfoziS> hungary
<MetaMorfoziS> my english is shit:) sry:D
<_martinh> here from spain and my english is worse...
<MetaMorfoziS> FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 0: Partition begins after end-of-disk
<MetaMorfoziS>                           Press any key to exit cfdisk
<MetaMorfoziS> oh sry
<MetaMorfoziS> so i'm working:)
<tinin> i'm from spain!!!
<MetaMorfoziS> i know
<MetaMorfoziS> i saw ^^ :)
<tinin> fucking inglish
<_martinh> que pasa tininnnnn
<_martinh> como va eso
<tinin> stop
<_martinh> :P
<tinin> q se mosquean
<_martinh> ok
<tinin> esperanto only!
<malte> hm, midi isn't working on my computer, i have an emu10k1 soundblaster card. how can i try to fix this?
<_martinh> juas
<Enchanter_tim> wtf?
<Enchanter_tim> kde doesnt even find my usb devices in dapper
<MetaMorfoziS> hey nyugi legyen baszki
<Riddell> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<tinin> martin go to konq and write /media on the direction
<tinin> nothing there??
<_martinh> i did
<_martinh> yes
<tinin> ubotu
<_martinh> just cdrom...
<tinin> here are more people
<tinin> try mount -a
<tinin> o sudo mount -a
<_martinh> hmm
<tinin> if it does't work you'l have to edit fstab
<_martinh> atencin: no hay ninguna nueva lnea final al final de /etc/fstab
<_martinh> :(
<_martinh> but i wrote a correct fstab
<tinin> abre stc fstab
<_martinh> mielda
<MetaMorfoziS> hey thin
<MetaMorfoziS> i found
<MetaMorfoziS> a non gui way solution
<MetaMorfoziS> but 2lines:)
<MetaMorfoziS> http://72.14.207.104/search?q=cache:03S6yCDR2v4J:www.linuxforums.org/forum/post-148098.html+%22how+to+format%22+%2Bpendrive+%2Blinux&hl=hu&gl=hu&ct=clnk&cd=5
<tinin> it is't correct
<MetaMorfoziS> uh shit this url:D
<_martinh> hmmm
<_martinh> "el gestor de medios no est ejecutndose"
<MetaMorfoziS> the 2nd post
<MetaMorfoziS> kussolsz vagy szjbarujalak?:DDD
<_martinh> thats using sudo -s with konqueror
<MetaMorfoziS> tinin: http://www.google.co.hu/search?hl=hu&q=%22how+to+format%22+%2Bpendrive+%2Blinux&btnG=Keres%A9s&meta=
<_martinh> where is the "gestor de medios"???
<MetaMorfoziS> you must check it:)
<tinin> MetaMorfoziS:
<tinin> i think i'll try with kde apps
<tinin> there must be something there
<tinin> i found kfloppy there
<tinin> i'm sure there are more people who uses usb devices in an easier way
<MetaMorfoziS> google is your friend, i'm not need to format
<MetaMorfoziS> and you?
<MetaMorfoziS> why need?
<MetaMorfoziS> you select and delete all of the files...
<MetaMorfoziS> what is the problem?
<_martinh> tinin, do you mind if we speak in the ubuntu-es channel?
<_martinh> :P
<tinin> tb estoy viendo ah martin
<tinin> MetaMorfoziS, i'll continue my searching, i bought my "ipod" yesterday, i wanted an easy way to manage it, i'll try to configure amarok to use it from there
<knoppix__> hy , i installed kubuntu on this pc ,and the mouse didn`t work ,now i corrected the problem and now it still wont run .,what should i do?
<MetaMorfoziS> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
* sparaflescio re re re re re
<_harry> Hi! I'm having this problem, could someone help me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=726814#post726814
<Howitzer> i need to be able to access a file from root
<Howitzer> but it won't let me
<Howitzer> how do i chmod it?
<Howitzer> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<Howitzer> Xlib: No protocol specified
<Howitzer> x11drv: Can't open display: :0.0
<Howitzer> adrian@lckwd:/media/hda8/Games/Guild Wars$ sudo cedega Gw.exe
<Howitzer> wine: '/home/adrian/.transgaming/wineserver-lckwd' is not owned by you
<Howitzer> eek
<Howitzer> sorry
<tinin> _harry: format it first under windows (easy way) to fat, then try again
<_harry> The drive is fat
<_harry> My friend can read and write to it from kubuntu
<_harry> no drive, no matter what fileformat it is can be mounted
<gurumeditationer> I'm getting this error: "checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.3) (headers and libraries)"
<Tm_T> gurumeditationer: compiling what?
<gurumeditationer> and I've got all the qt dev packages installed, any advice?
<gurumeditationer> an old program I wrote on mandrake
<Tm_T> ok
<gurumeditationer> #include <private/qucomextra_p.h>
<gurumeditationer> #if ! (QT_VERSION >= 303)
<gurumeditationer> #error 1
<gurumeditationer> #endif
<gurumeditationer> int main() {
<gurumeditationer>     (void)QStyleFactory::create(QString::null);
<gurumeditationer>     QCursor c(Qt::WhatsThisCursor);
<gurumeditationer>     return 0;
<gurumeditationer> }
<tinin> _harry: so the problem must be laptop related
<_harry> yeah, probably.
<Tm_T> gurumeditationer: yay, please don't flood in channel, pastebin for more than 2 lines ;)
<_harry> Are there anything I can check to find out something more?
<tinin> search problems about your friends pc under linux
<gurumeditationer> this seems to be what it's spewing at, what package sets the variables like QT_VERSION? is there a way to find that out?
<Tm_T> gurumeditationer: developer.kde.org for start?
<jerware> what chxxx command changes my login name?
<gurumeditationer> isn't this sort of thing more specific to the distro on how it's packaged?
<MetaMorfoziS> ius xmms supports winamp skins?
<MetaMorfoziS> u-
<MetaMorfoziS> is xmms supports winamp skins?
<m0ns00n> Yes
<brydenn> anyone here use KBFX?
<m0ns00n> But not the newest ones
<MetaMorfoziS> so the simple only...
<MetaMorfoziS> < 2.9
<MetaMorfoziS> :()
<brydenn> anyone know how to use KBFX very well?
<brydenn> i need some help with that program
<_martinh> my media disappeared... anyone knows what can happened?
<_martinh> could happen... :P
<brydenn> like your CD rom or what not disappeared?
<_martinh> I know it is a very open question but...
<_martinh> everything
<_martinh> i mean when konqueror tries to go to media: whatever
<brydenn> hmm
<_martinh> it isn't there
<brydenn> but your floppy is right?
<_martinh> however, if I use file:/// it is there.
<kronoz> hi, i need advice on POSSIBLY installing either kubuntu, kanotix or suse on a computer for a child
<_martinh> I cannot umount them also I cannot get them by using the root user
<_martinh> good question kronoz
<_martinh> i am asking myself the same
<brydenn> _martinh: all i know is that (k)ubuntu auto mounts devices like CD-ROMs etc
<_martinh> now, fighting with kubuntu
<brydenn> then when you take the CD out it unmouts itself
<_martinh> hmm, i think it isn't the problem
<_martinh> i mean, it was ok till i updated the distro
<_martinh> the fstab is the same
<kronoz> things, i need to know are will kubuntu recognise and integrated intel ethernet card (Intel Corporation 82562EZ 10/100 Ethernet Controller) and Nvidia-geforce-5200MX
<_martinh> i think kubuntu will
<_martinh> but after installation, weird things happen
<Nomad411> is it normal that apt-get update gives me this:  GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security
<_martinh> yes, i read it is a repository problem
<Nomad411> ok , thanks :)
<Nomad411> kronoz: what kind of advice are you looking for?
<Nomad411> kronoz: Are you familiar with edubuntu?
<Nomad411> !edubuntu
<ubotu> rumour has it, edubuntu is an Ubuntu version suitable for classroom use. See http://edubuntu.org or visit #edubuntu
<kronoz> nomad: i think i'm gonna go with suse
<kronoz> but thank you anyway
<_martinh> yes, i have edubuntu
<_martinh> is ok
<Nomad411> Go with what you feel familiar and comfortable with :)
<_martinh> now with kubuntu, things are weird
<Nomad411> I hav elot sfo weird occurences lately too.
<Nomad411> lot sof
<Nomad411> arghhhhhhhh
<Nomad411> lots of
<_martinh> hehe
<Nomad411> kronoz: Why Suse?  And do you mean buying Suse or OpenSuse?
<Nomad411> if i may ask..
<_martinh> hey, stop that parkingson! :P
<_martinh> parkinson
<_martinh> :D
<Nomad411> shoot, there's one more worry I need.. LOL
<kronoz> nomad: opensuse
<_martinh> hmm
<kronoz> because I have it burnt to disk, sax will help, and it is n00b friendly
<_martinh> i didn't know that there was a brunch in suse
<_martinh> branch...
<_martinh> hmm, lets try opensuse...
<Nomad411> good community for OpenSuse?
<willvarfar> hello folks; I've just used Adept to install g++-4.0, but at my terminal window gcc and g++ are commands not found.  What might be wrong?
<Nomad411> !gcc
<ubotu> methinks gcc is the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.  You can install gcc with 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<Nomad411> is that how you installed it?
<Nomad411> willvarfar: ?
<gurumeditationer> !amd64
<ubotu> gurumeditationer: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gurumeditationer> !x86-64
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, gurumeditationer
<gurumeditationer> !x86-6
<ubotu> gurumeditationer: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gurumeditationer> !chroot
<ubotu> I heard chroot is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<Nomad411> !64
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Nomad411
<Nomad411> lol
<gurumeditationer> heh that's nuts
<Nomad411> no, some bots have cats, better bots have grep and egrep.. ;)
<vge> what does this mean? configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<Nomad411> !libqt
<ubotu> Nomad411: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jpatrick> vge: install libqt3-mt-dev
<Nomad411> there
<gurumeditationer> vge, what are you compiling?
<vge> kuake 0.4
<gurumeditationer> try ./configure -with-qt-includes=/usr/include/qt3
<UFO> yes im going to change to debian...
<gurumeditationer> pardon me, two -'s infront of that with
<gurumeditationer> took me ages to figure that one out
<vge> i have libqt3-mt-dev installed
<willvarfar> Nomad411: I used Adept to install gcc and g++; Adept claims they are installed etc
<vge> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<vge> gurumeditationer: with your parameter
<gurumeditationer> do you have the main g++ and gcc installed
<vge> in a reverced order
<vge> shoud be
<gurumeditationer> like, if you've justinstalled g++-4.0 it won't be there
<gurumeditationer> you need to use the plain g++ package as well, don't ask me why but that happened to me last night
<_dave> how do you load KDE automaticly after installing?
<gurumeditationer> willvarfar: you use g++-4.0 on the command line to use g++ v4
<_dave> new to linux/Ubuntu
<vge> hmm, whats the packetname for gc++?
<gurumeditationer> how do you mean automatically? on boot?
<_dave> yes on boot
<gurumeditationer> on a command line type sudo kcontrol
<gurumeditationer> then goto system admin-> login manager
<_dave> cool thx
<gurumeditationer> click on the convienance tab
<gurumeditationer> and enable auto-login
<_dave> thx again!
<gurumeditationer> no bother
<willvarfar> gurumeditationer:  thanks!
<gurumeditationer> no problem dude
<vge> hmm, where are the KDE headers installed :/
<vge> ./configure --with-qt-includes=/usr/include/qt3 <-- this fails
<gurumeditationer> try
<jpatrick> vge: kdelibs4-dev
<gurumeditationer> ./configure --with-qt-includes=/usr/include/qt3 --with-extra-includes=/usr/include/kde
<kkathman> vge do an apt-cache on kdelibs
<vge> lets try
<vge> kdelibs4-dev has "unresolvable debendencies"
<gurumeditationer> that doesn't sound healthy
<vge> yup
<gurumeditationer> are you developing for kde4?
<visik7> when I connect via vnc to kde session the cpu goes to 100%
<vge> 3.5
<visik7> wtf ?
<vge> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/551629
<gurumeditationer> that's wierd how it's called kdelibs4
<c13> witch way should i install baghira ? sources or debain way
<gurumeditationer> the debian way if you can get away with it I guess
<_kkrizka> has someoen managed to install the koffice 1.5 packages?
<_kkrizka> koffice-libs: Depends: libruby1.8 (>= 1.8.2-9ubuntu1) but it is not installable
<_kkrizka> I only see libruby1.9
<jpatrick> _kkrizka: probably won't be fixed coz it's beta
<_kkrizka> oh well
<vge> ./configure --with-qt-includes=/usr/include/qt3 --with-extra-includes=/usr/include/kde <-- this didnt work neather
<vge> arrgh
<pm> do you know some address of a good proxy server?
<jpatrick> vge:  ./configure --prefix=/usr
<Howitzer> How can i see what nvidia drivers i have installed?
<vge> i guess the main reason is that i cannot install "kdelibs4-dev"
<Howitzer> i have the feeling the installation didn't work too well :x
<Howitzer> since my pc lags when i make a dragbox on the desktop
<pm> Howitzer, kinfocenter> OpenGL
<jpatrick> vge: yep
<Howitzer> what does there need to be in my xorg.conf?
<JJasonJ20> Is there a channel for regular Ubuntu, not Kubuntu? Actually, Ubuntu-64 Breezy with Gnome is what I have.
<vge> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/551656 <-- should i try this?
<pm> Howitzer, if you want to use nvidia proprietary drivers you should change "nv" into "nvidia"
<pm> as long as you've got it installed already
<alexpi> hi everybody
<pm> hi
<JJasonJ20> I'm desperate! I just freed up 14 Gb of space and five minutes later the computer can't write to disk because it says it's full. NOT!!!
<JJasonJ20> Now I can't even log in
<JJasonJ20> Something is self-replicating and eating up my disk space
<zblach> hi
<zblach> quick question
<alexpi> hi
<zblach> when linux is booting, and you have the blue kubuntu logo and the progress bar beneath, is that modifyable?
<zblach> (forgive my terminology, i'm noobly)
<pm> yes, it is
<zblach> mm, running kde 3.5
<zblach> pm, :) yes, it's modifyable, but how?
<pm> you can install upower for instance
<zblach> ?
<pm> in what way would you like to modify it/
<zblach> well, i got this fairly neat photo i'd like displayed with the loading text overlayed.
<pm> i don't know but i think ther shoul be some themes for usplash
<gurumeditationer> upower? I thiought it was usplash?
<zblach> usplash, it sounds more familiary
<zblach> **-y
<pm> there's something called upower sas well ;)
<pm> as well
<zblach> using usplash seems to terminate my computer, however
<zblach> and my keyboard is sufficiently borked as to have disallowed Ctrl+Alt+F# to go to a terminal
<pm> do you know some address of some proxy server?
<zblach> nope, sorry
<pm> my www doesn/t work and i need some proxy server
<zblach> usplash has borked again. :(
<gurumeditationer> where does usplash get it's image from?
<ghb> I'm having some really annoying problems using Kubuntu. When I open the control manager and try to press the "Administrator Mode", I sometimes get a prompt to enter the password, and sometimes I don't. And sometimes it works after entering the password, and sometimes it doesn't. What's wrong? Can't it just work every time?
<gurumeditationer> I don't know why it doesn't work properly, but the easiest thing to do is to just run kcontrol from a konsole with sudo
<ghb> gurumeditationer: Oki, I'll try that. Thanks.
<gurumeditationer> np
<ghb> Well, that fixed some of the problems. Now on to the next one. I can't add a printer using kcontrol.
<ghb> I go to where you edit your printers, but I can't do anything. I just get a little window saying "Initializing printers"... And I can't do anything.
<ghb> Oh it's suppose to be "Initializing manager..."
<RanX> sera
<Vge> gotta love deleting important files \()/
<RanX> hello nessun italiano
<ghb> Ah great. Now the kcontrol hanged itself..
<finalhazard> Hello again.
<ghb> Even better -- now I can't open the kcontrol at all!
<finalhazard> I'm having a problem configuring a windeco so I can make & install it.
<ghb> Ummm.. How do I add a printer, text-mode style...?
<deuce868> anyone know if there is a way to either mouse/keyboard shortcut kompose?
<ghb> I keep getting these errors all the time: Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-ghb" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<ghb> Link points to "/var/tmp/kdecache-root"
<finalhazard> Everytime I try to configure it, it says it can't find ctrl.0 in the config.log file...
<finalhazard> Anyone know what that means?
<SirKillalot> if I put a CD in my tray I no longer get a popup in KDE and the CD is not shown in media://, what could be the problem?
<SirKillalot> The cd is mounted.
<Vge> note to self: "Dont remove Kubuntu-Desktop when KDE is running, bad things happen"
<kkathman> actually removing kubuntu-desktop wont do a thing really, cuz its a metapackage :)
<kkathman> unless you used aptitude to install and remove
<Vge> ohh yes
<Vge> libgamin0 that one i tought
<kkathman> it usually just looks at you and says "ok"...and then comes right back :)
<johnflux> Hey all!
<JJasonJ20> Is there a virus that would self-replicate to fill up a hard drive?
<MetaMorfoziS> hey:)
<SirKillalot> how's the program called which recognizes new CDs or USBsticks?
<finalhazard> I see you're all busy, so I won't bother you anymore. I'll figure it out on my own.
<m_tadeu> hi...i don't seem to be able to mount an ext3 partition...whats wrong?
<Vge> hmm, now that im installing kde again, how do i upgrade to 3.5.1?
<kkathman> replace your 3.5 repo with 351
<Vge> kk
<kkathman> see kubuntu.org for details
<Vge> jup
<pm> will kubuntu always have the newest version of kde/
<pm> ?
<MetaMorfoziS> kubuntu always have the newest stable version
<MetaMorfoziS> at he distribution time
<MetaMorfoziS> for example the newest kubuntu is ~4months old
<MetaMorfoziS> but the newest kde is 3.5.1
<MetaMorfoziS> so it will coming with the next kubuntu...
<MetaMorfoziS> but you can upgrade, check out kubunut.org for more inf.
<pm> i mean there are always packages for kubuntu on kde servers with every new kde release
<pm> willi it always be so?
<MetaMorfoziS> i don't know
<os2mac> is there a thumb drive distro of Kubuntu?
<tchize> little question, how do i set up the dpi for my kde?
<MetaMorfoziS> why you want to set the dpi?
<tchize> because it has a very bad value
<MetaMorfoziS> i think you have bad resolution
<MetaMorfoziS> no?
<tchize> a 10pt police is visually huge :)
<MetaMorfoziS> what is your really and what is your setted resolution?
<tchize> 1280x1024 i think
<MetaMorfoziS> go to kcontrol
<MetaMorfoziS> peripherials
<MetaMorfoziS> and screen or monitor
<MetaMorfoziS> you can check your refresh rate and resolution
<tchize> it says 1280x1024 :)
<MetaMorfoziS> and your monitor?
<tchize> what?
<MetaMorfoziS> what is your monitor's size?
<tchize> ho
<MetaMorfoziS> what is your monitor's resolution?
<tchize> 17''
<MetaMorfoziS> no
<MetaMorfoziS> in pixels
<tchize> dunno
<tchize> :)
<MetaMorfoziS> lol:)
<MetaMorfoziS> moment
<MetaMorfoziS> is ther an app to ask it to your monittor
<MetaMorfoziS> t-
<MetaMorfoziS> you haven't got the monitor's manual?
<MetaMorfoziS> or the bakcside of the monitor
<MetaMorfoziS> nowhere a stick with these details?
<tchize> well does it matter? i mean other oses display a 10pt font at a reasonable size :)
<Vge>  little question, how do i set up the dpi for my kde? <-- there is a program to do that, just dont remember the name atm
<MetaMorfoziS> or go to google... and find out your monitor's type
<MetaMorfoziS> ^^ ok find it...
<MetaMorfoziS> i don't know
<MetaMorfoziS> i think your resolution not good...
<MetaMorfoziS> but i dunno
<tchize> well you mean i should switch to smoething like 800x600? noway :)
<MetaMorfoziS> no @ 17" monitors are below 1280*1024 and 1024*768
<tchize> lol going to philips website crashes konqueror ^^
<MetaMorfoziS> use firefox.)
<MetaMorfoziS> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<tchize> no problem, ff already installed
<angasule> 1280x1024 = baaaad
<MetaMorfoziS> why?
<angasule> 1280x960 = gooood
* MetaMorfoziS @1280*1024
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<angasule> what's the @?
<MetaMorfoziS> @ = at
<MetaMorfoziS> my maniac
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<angasule> ah, I think you were actually adding something :P
<MetaMorfoziS> i think i'm understand this room's lines 80%:DD
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm hungarian
<angasule> 1280 / 320 = 4
<angasule> 960 / 320 = 3
<MetaMorfoziS> 4 / 2 = 2
<angasule> 1024 / 320 = 3.20000000000andsomething
<MetaMorfoziS> and?
<MetaMorfoziS> :))
<angasule> 1280x960 is 4:3
<MetaMorfoziS> and?:D
<tchize> metaMorfozis: The docs about monitors states 'up to 1280x1024@60Hz
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm not have any problems with 1280*1024
<MetaMorfoziS> tchzie ok
<angasule> 640x480, 800x600, 1024x768, 1600x1200, all 4:3
<MetaMorfoziS> the problem isn't about the resolution:)
<angasule> it's a magic number! the wizard Shazam told me
<tchize> as i said, it's the dpi :)
<MetaMorfoziS> lol andred :)
<MetaMorfoziS> yes tchize
<MetaMorfoziS> i dunno:)
<MetaMorfoziS> !resolution
<ubotu> I heard resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<MetaMorfoziS> !dpi
<ubotu> MetaMorfoziS: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<MetaMorfoziS> ^^ and google
<angasule> 4:3 is a good idea if you use games and other junk who may care about making a square with all sides equal
<MetaMorfoziS> 4:3.333333333333333 isn't have any problem with games and shapes:D
<angasule> I remember the first time I rendered a square on a 1028x1024 screen, took me like 10 minutes to realize what the problem was :P
<angasule> MetaMorfoziS: not if they are done properly, but come on, software, done properly? not even NASA!
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm not understand you but i think it's not a problem:)
<MetaMorfoziS> you can't change my tft's resolution:D
<MetaMorfoziS> so that's all....
<MetaMorfoziS> folks:)
<angasule> MetaMorfoziS: ah, no, if you're in an LCD then just use the natural resolution
<MeTa[BaTh] > yes, i have phisically 1280*1024 pixel
<MeTa[BaTh] > so this is the only one looks good
<angasule> !fonts
<ubotu> it has been said that fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<MeTa[BaTh] > the bigger occurs error
<MeTa[BaTh] > the lower is nasty:)
<MeTa[BaTh] > but i'm not have problem with it... it's nice, for me good.
<angasule> yeah, it's a nice resolution, it's 17"?
<MeTa[BaTh] > yes
<angasule> hmm, nice :) I have a 17" too, but CRT
<MeTa[BaTh] > it's a solarium?
<angasule> a what?
<MeTa[BaTh] > do you know what is solarium?
<angasule> like a sunny backyard?
<MeTa[BaTh] > uh so thisis a machine that makes people-s brown..
<MeTa[BaTh] > with brutal gamma rays
<angasule> oh, I have a very fashionable monitor tan :D
<angasule> I'm too pale to be a vampire
<MeTa[BaTh] > and makes skin crab
<MeTa[BaTh] > uh i'm translated what is solarium yeah:D
<MeTa[BaTh] > it's like an english homework:D
<angasule> actually, I keep the screen pretty low, and frankly I don't worry much about a few thousand volts near my brain, I live in an industrial city
<MeTa[BaTh] > :))
<MeTa[BaTh] > nothere a now playing script for konversation?
<MeTa[BaTh] > i want to annoy thousands of people:)
<tchize> mm seems my monitor is returning strange values :) a 17'' is supposed to be ~337x270mm while my monitor returns 313x230 :s
<MeTa[BaTh] > tchzie, the google is your friend?:)
<MeTa[BaTh] > i'm can't help you:(
<tchize> somehow :/
<MeTa[BaTh] > i have problems only the resolution at the begining linux
<MeTa[BaTh] > but i'm don't knows: space is the select key, when x asks me about my res.
<MeTa[BaTh] > i'm only select the list the 1280*102 with the arrow keys, but not select it with * :) only hit enter...
<whiteline> Boot: loading /install/vmlinuz loading /install/initrd.gzisolinuxdisk error 01, ax=42a1 drive 9f <- can somebody help me understand what that means?
<MeTa[BaTh] > anybody heard about kos?:D
<Meta[foo] > ok i'm go to have a shower:) and re...
<angasule> tchize: do you have a ruler?
<tchize> nope, but i got somehow official 17" sizes
<tchize> i tried to add a DisplaySize to xorg.conf to those values
<angasule> heck, a difference of 40mm is easy to tell without a ruler
<tchize> angasule: you have no idea how bad i am with notions of distance :)
<whiteline> Boot: loading /install/vmlinuz loading /install/initrd.gzisolinuxdisk error 01, ax=42a1 drive 9f <- can somebody help me understand what that means?
<angasule> tchize: 40mm ~= three fingers
<tchize> have you seen my fingers?
<angasule> yes
* marseillai vous souhaite une bonne nuit!
<tchize> maybe i could use a rambank to measure
<angasule> bonne nuit, marseillai
<angasule> hmm
<marseillai> merci
<jarlath> Does anyone know offhand if k3b can copy a DVD movie to a blank DVD as opposed to ripping it to an avi and burning that to CD?
<tchize> ok width of monitor is 2 rambank and 1 finger
<tchize> :)
<angasule> do you have sheets of paper? A4, letter?
<angasule> jarlath: it can copy a DVD, yes
<tchize> yes , 1 A4 length + 1 finger
<angasule> jarlath: look in the 'tool' menu, second option
<tchize> this mean a A4 is worth 2 rambanks
<jarlath> thanks angasule.
<angasule> A4 paper size, an international standard paper size (210297 mm)
<tchize> :)
<angasule> if you have two sheets of A4, you can easily measure 210, 297 and 87mm, and if you can fold paper, the sky is the limit :P
<tchize> :)
<divansantana> Does any1 know what does free as in beer means???
<angasule> the BBC wants to tax pcs because one may watch tv on them? it's easier to tax eyes
<tchize> this mean you can get drank of gpl
<angasule> of course, blind people sometimes have eyes, but can't use them, and there's the issue whether one-eyed people should pay the full tax or not
<angasule> divansantana: free as in beer = no money required
* tchize wonders when beer will really be free
<jarlath> divansantana: as opposed to freedom (free speech)
<divansantana> but why beer??
<angasule> divansantana: because beer is good?
<angasule> at least for some people, I don't like it, it's cold pee
<divansantana> haha agree
<tchize> angasule: come to belgium, you will discover what real beer is
<angasule> tchize: *warm* pee?
<whiteline> Boot: loading /install/vmlinuz loading /install/initrd.gzisolinuxdisk error 01, ax=42a1 drive 9f <- can somebody help me understand what that means?
<angasule> I don't alcoholic beverages
<tchize> beers have lots of different tastes
<angasule> my only drug is caffeine
<jarlath> tchize: I was in belgium at christmas. Cherry beers is the best!
<tchize> :) kriek
<jarlath> thats the one :)
<jarlath> Its a good job you cant get it here :)
<aboapri> hey has anyone got tuxsaver to install in kubuntu?
<angasule> tuxsaver? is that a penguin carrying a minigun or what?
<tchize> angasule: no but i like your way of thinking
<jarlath> angasule: It says it cannot burn encrypted dvds, but I do have libdvdcss2 installed. Is it possible to tell k3b to use that?
<Jackel003> hey can anyone help me out?
<angasule> jarlath: I don't even have a DVD drive, so I have no idea
<jarlath> angasule: hehe, okay.
<angasule> Jackel003: not unless you tell us your problem
<Jackel003> lol
<tchize> i think it's a legal problem to burn encrypted dvd :)
<Jackel003> I can;t boot into my desktop, I just get a black console screen that tells me to login
<angasule> tchize: only in the free world :P
<MetaMorfoziS> your x or your kdm has crashed...
<angasule> Jackel003: can you log into the console screen?
<Jackel003> yes
<angasule> Jackel003: can you 'startx'?
<Jackel003> haven't tried that one :P
<tchize> (my mother was thinking startx is a movie)
<Jackel003> brb ill try it
<metalhedd> I can't install the kde-devel package, it says it will "BREAK" something, but doesn't say what
<MetaMorfoziS> sudo apt-get check
<MetaMorfoziS> sudo apt-get clean
<MetaMorfoziS> sudo apt-get autoclean
<MetaMorfoziS> :D
<tchize> sudo apt-get remove init ?:p
<MetaMorfoziS> :))
<MetaMorfoziS> c-c you're bad:)
<tchize> just kiding HEY DON4T DO ... (too late :( )
<aboapri> tuxsaver is supposedly similar to johnny castaway, only, with a penguin.
<MetaMorfoziS> :DD
<metalhedd> I'm not that dumb :)
<tchize> what is jhony castaway?
<whiteline> Boot: loading /install/vmlinuz loading /install/initrd.gzisolinuxdisk error 01, ax=42a1 drive 9f <- can somebody help me understand what that means?
<aboapri> I miss johnny castaway, I installed bochs just so I could try to run johnny castaway in a window, but it wastes resources too much.
<MetaMorfoziS> !j2re
<ubotu> MetaMorfoziS: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<MetaMorfoziS> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<aboapri> johnny castaway is the greatest creensaver ever, an old windows ss.
<tchize> whiteline: could it be the file don't exist?`
<tchize> k time to sleep bye alll
<Jackel003> ok startx did not work
<MetaMorfoziS> bye
<MetaMorfoziS> oh he's quited...
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm isntall java and go away...
<MetaMorfoziS> :D
<Jackel003> so I still can't boot into the desktop
<Jackel003> I get "Fatal: No Screens Found"
<angasule> your graphics card wasn't detected, I guess
<Jackel003> Well I detected it when i did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jackel003> it*
<angasule> what font package should I install to get IPA support?
<angasule> and do I have to restart anything to see new fonts?
<angasule> !fonts
<ubotu> I guess fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<scofmb> Hi
<scofmb> i just install kubuntu.. been a long gentoo user...
<MetaMorfoziS> hi
<angasule> scofmb: been there, quite a change
<scofmb> i can't ping my other machine.. i tryed ifconfig eth0 down; ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1; ping 192.168.0.2
<scofmb> but i can't ping my other machine.. the ip is 192.168.0.2
<scofmb> what i'm doing wrong?
<marseillai> Riddell: i've got this bug-report https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/30579 and someone just told me that hibernation work well with a default installation of ubuntu (gnome) so the bug must be a kubuntu-bug! where ou what bug-report i must do ?
<angasule> scofmb: did you try using the GUI for configuring the network?
<scofmb> yep..
<scofmb> it didn't work
<Jackel003> How can i fix the "no screens" error?
<brydenn> how do i edit the repository list in Kate?
<angasule> scofmb: you've done the ifconfig thing on gentoo? read man, etc?
<scofmb> in the gui its enable.. and the ip its 192.168.0.1
<Jackel003> I tried confifuring the xserver but that doesnt work :(
<MetaMorfoziS> bye all
<MetaMorfoziS> good nigh
<MetaMorfoziS> t
<bimberi> brydenn: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<brydenn> thanks bimberi
<bimberi> brydenn: yw :)
<scofmb> angasule: yep.. i used to have my network working on gentoo.. and all i had to do at first (after i got ping, i do the routing stuff)
<scofmb> but i can't make it work on kubuntu... kubuntu is difficult :(       i don't know where the config files or how the init script works
<angasule> hmm, I don't know, I don't remember any of the network stuff, it's rare for it to give any trouble
<scofmb> never been a debian user myself.. so i'm kind of blind here
<angasule> scofmb: it doesn't have 'magic' config files like suse, so the usual files are fine
<scofmb> i do a its cat /etc/network/interfaces.. and everything seems to be right... but i can't ping my other machine.. :(
<angasule> scofmb: do you have any other OS installed? can you reboot and check nothing is broken, just in case?
<scofmb> yep, i also have windows 2003... and i check it.. and everything is ok
<scofmb> in the gui conf i have ip:192.168.0.1 netmask:255.255.255.0 broadcast:192.168.0.255
<scofmb> and its exacly the same i used to have in my gentoo (i still have my gentoo on another hd.. so i'm watching the config files)
<SirKillalot> where are the KDE icons saved?
<Jackel003> Is anyone here experinced with ati cards in linux?
<Jackel003> I can't get mine working :(
<angasule> !ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Jackel003> that binarydriver one didn't help
<brydenn> how do i get root access so i can copy something to the /etc/ directory?
<Jackel003> I get errors when trying to startx
<brydenn> through Konqueror
<Jackel003> even after i have configured xserver
<angasule> how do I force konqueror to load the new fonts?
<brydenn> bimberi do you know how to get root privillages in Konqueror so i can copy something ot the /etc/ directory?
<angasule> brydenn: in a konsole you could do 'sudo su' (and use *your* password)
<tafsen> Do I get mp3 support in Kubuntu in the same way as in Ubuntu?
<brydenn> yah but i really dont want to use the Konsole heh
<brydenn> i'd rather just use Konqueror
<angasule> you could also run 'kdesudo konqueror' to get a konqueror window that's owned by root (any windows 'born' from that one will be owned by root, too)
<brydenn> sweet
<brydenn> thanks
<angasule> np, although I'm sure there's a better way
<bimberi> brydenn: you can run it as root with 'kdesu konqueror' (but it's a great idea), or use the command line itself, getting root privs like angasule said (or with 'sudo -i').
<angasule> brb
<bimberi> *it's not a great idea
<bimberi> lol - that was a bad one
<angasule> dammit, how do I get konqueror to load fonts?
<sebastian> hey
<sebastian> tell me
<sebastian> is there something like a karaoke plugin for any of the linux audio players?
<jarlath> Has anyone experienced problems with amaroK audio "skipping" when you do something like launch an app or move a windows?
<jarlath> Ive tried both the gstreamer and xine engines. Same problem.
<jarlath> But kaffeine doesnt suffer from this.
<Vge> hmm, if HP has made a hoary version of ubuntu where allmost all of the gadgets work on my laptop, should i use it and upgrade it to breezy and KDE, or use Kubuntu breezy existing packet?
<Vge> any ideas?
#kubuntu 2006-02-18
<Jackel003> Kubuntu isnt recognizing my card, how can i fix it
<Jackel003> one error is Fatal: Error insterting fglrx (/lib/modules/12.6.10-6.17/kernel/drivers/video/fglrx.ko): No Such Device
<Jackel003> the other is <Jackel003> "[
<Jackel003> [fglrx:firegl_init]  *ERROR* device not found!
<trispace> hello, i have a strange problem with konqueror, although the rss button shows up in konqueror, when clicking on it nothing happens. Any suggestions?
<deuce868> can someone point me toward what I need to do to get thunderbird to open urls in firefox. I went through the kde components dialog, but clicking links still does nothing.
<orion_fr_24> !wine
<Jackel003> can anyhelp me out?
<mzelem> anyone know how to re-install grub w/o reinstalling kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Vge> man grub can also be very usefull
<mzelem> thanks
<lgsobalvarro> hi aseigo
<Vge> deuce868: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=90475 <-- does this help?
<aseigo> lgsobalvarro: hey =)
<angasule> dammit, how do I get konqueror to load fonts? I've restarted Xwith no luck, mozilla shows them, though
<sas171> hi, is there a tool for loading files from free filehosting like rapidshare or megaupload?
<EightiesK> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<jarlath> In case nobody know about it, I'm after coming across the coolest terminal in the repositories. Its called YaKuake. Its the most convenient and stylish terminal you could have. Pressing F12 makes it drop down and take focus. Check it out!
<Hobbsee> jarlath: it's in REVU, may well end up being in dapper
<jarlath> Hobbsee: One of those things you wonder how you ever did without!
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee has never used it
* sas171 has never used normal console
* Hobbsee goes to look on revu on how far done it is
<sas171> the kde theme for it looks good to
<jarlath> sas171, how did you get away with that?!
<Hobbsee> ah, there are problems with the packaging of it
<EightiesK> !theme
<sas171> jarlath: what do you mean?
<deuce868> Vge: that was it. Thanks
<Hostile> Is there anyway to have apt-get scan my system for installed packages that arent required by anything?
<jarlath> sas171: I mean, how did you get away with not using a terminal? I would love a distro that was so smooth that I didnt have to use it.
<crimsun> Hobbsee: pong
<jarlath> Hobbsee: It installed fine for me.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: hehe a little late - there was a sound issue from last night that i thought you might like to solve
<EightiesK> !kdethemes
<crimsun> Hobbsee: ok (have been away most of the day)
<Hobbsee> jarlath: yeah, but there's a big difference between installing for your own machine, and making a package for it that goes into main ubuntu
<Hobbsee> crimsun: no problems
<sas171> Hobbsee: look 4 ubuntu packages at kde-look.org there are some
<jarlath> Hobbsee: oh yes. I see what you mean.
<Hobbsee> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1398
<Hobbsee> is the page about it
<slow-motion> n8
<angasule> konqueror won't load new fonts, I've rebooted, mozilla shows them
<JasonR> Is there a way to make the border disappear when maximizing windows in KDE? It used to work on KDE 3.4.1 on Debian Sarge. Since I installed Kubuntu it doesn't work right anymore.
<jarlath> .
<Hobbsee> JasonR: right click on window, advanced, no border?
<sybesis> robotgeek are you there?
<sybesis> hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> sybesis: heya
<sybesis> hey
<sybesis> i finnaly got kubuntu working with internet
<sybesis> :P
<JasonR> Hobbsee: No that's different. That makes the title bar disappear as well. On 3.4.1 (using Plastik theme) when I clicked the maximize button, the window borders disappeared and the button at the top right of the window were right on the edge fo the screen. I could zip my pointer to the top right and click to close a window.
<sybesis> i had just to configure the good information for dhcp
<JasonR> Now the buttons are several pixels away requiring a lot of fine motor control of the mouse to click on those buttons
<Hobbsee> ah ok...
<snikker> i've got aa problem with wine on amd64, i'm unable to got graphic interface
<sybesis> thx for the help same if the problem was just in the front of my eyes :O
<cinder> anybody knows a repository to dwl E17
<cinder> ?
<angasule> bug report: font packages don't install fonts
<Vge> JasonR: use Plastic theme on the buttons, you can change "tiny" mode on with the borders, and get desired effect
<bimberi> !e17breezy
<ubotu> methinks e17breezy is E17 on breezy: : http://www.soulmachine.net/wiki/index.php?title=Enlightenment_on_Ubuntu_5.10_%28Breezy_Badger%29
<angasule> hello? I know why so many african languages use the latin alphabet, because nothing else is supported! :P
<LeeJunFan> snikker: don't know if it's related but I have crossover office here and I often get a window open w/o any contents and I have to ctrl/c it from the shell I run it from, then run it again immediately and it runs okay.
<JasonR> Vge: Ok, I tried that.  Doesn't work. When I put my mouse pointer in the top right corner it changes to the window resize shape. The expected behavior was that it should highlight the close button and make it turn red.
<LeeJunFan> snikker: that's only with one app I run.
<JasonR> Is this defined in the theme?  If so, can I install the plastik theme from debian's 3.4.1 build into Kubuntu?
<Vge> well you need to change the "border style" to tiny, and as i see it, its only available in plastic
<Vge> in KDE by default
<JasonR_> Got disconnected, sorry
<Vge> well you need to change the "border style" to tiny, and as i see it, its only available in plastic
<Vge> <Vge> in KDE by default
<JasonR_> Vge: I have it set to tiny
<Vge> hmm, works for me in 3.5 :/
<supertijano> What are you guys trying to accomplish?
<JasonR_> You can put your pointer all the way to the top right corner and it's highlighting the close button?
<Vge> yes
<snikker> LeeJunFan: did you have installed crrossover office in amd64?
<JasonR_> Hmm
<LeeJunFan> snikker: yeah.
<angasule> help! konqueror won't load new fonts I installed from the universe repository using Adept, I've rebooted, mozilla shows them, but KDE apps don't
<JasonR_> supertijano: you mean me?
<supertijano> Yeah
<Grim76> Anyone use fluxbox and know how to get the transparency to work?
<snikker> LeeJunFan: good... i've used wine, but i've got a problem with graphic interface: i've got some errors...
<Hobbsee> sas171: yakuake's already in breezy and dapper
<snikker> LeeJunFan: i prefer use wine because it is free...
<JasonR_> I want my windows to function exactly how they function in MS Windows.  I run all windows maximized. In MS Windows when windows are maximized the title bar remains but the window borders disappear. The window is locked into place and can't be moved until unmaximized. The window widgets (close, minimize, restore) are right against the edge of the screen instead of one or two pixes away from...
<LeeJunFan> snikker: yeah, I would too but in my case it was either use crossover or windows.
<JasonR_> ...the edge.
<JasonR_> I had the second part working right out of the box in Debian Sarge with the KDE 3.4.1 packages (Plastik theme).  I'm trying to figure out why it's not working in Kubuntu.
<snikker> LeeJunFan: i understand...
<LeeJunFan> JasonR_: mine seems to be working like that - ie. my borders disappear.
<_john> Any got any suggestions for locating a usb driver for a sony cyber-shot dsc p73 camera
<_john> Could this work with generic driver?
<JasonR_> LeeJunFan: I'm wondering if I hosed my settings somehow then. Is there a way to return my KDE settings to the Kubutu defaults without reinstalling?
<_john> I'd like to set it upon my kubuntu but don't know where to start.
<LeeJunFan> JasonR_: well, I'm not entirely sure mine are kubuntu defaults either. But if you log out of KDE, log in via a console by ctrl-alt-f1 and rm -rf .kde, then log back in you'll have default settings.
<LeeJunFan> you'll lose all your kde settings though.
<LeeJunFan> JasonR_: maybe mv .kde .kde-bak instead of rm -rf it.
<Vge> JasonR: you have "Window behavior>moving>"Allow moving and resizing of maximized windows" deselected?
<_john> I've taken some pic on the camera and want to load them onto my computer.
<angasule> !fonts
<ubotu> fonts is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<Hobbsee> JasonR_: um, my settings are just like that
<JasonR_> Vge: I'm not sure. Where do I find that setting?
<Hobbsee> JasonR_: use kpersonalizer, and set it to windows settings - you might find that helps
<Vge> KDE Control Center>Window Behavior>Moving tab>Allow moving and resizing of maximized windows
<JasonR_> Ok, hang on.  I moved .kde out of the way so I can start with the defaults.
<JasonR_> Vge: Still go the problem with default settings. I can't find the KDE Control Center. All I have is System Settings from the K menu. From there I was going to the Appearance panel to view my theme and window settings.
<JasonR_> Vge: I found the config panel.  Checking settings.
<Vge> JasonR_:kcontrol from the konsole
<JasonR_> Vge: Many thanks! Turning off "Allow moving and resizing of maximized windows" gave me the functionality that I was looking for.  Everything is working exactly as I expected now.  :-D
<Vge> np
<_john> how can i copy the images from this sony cyber shot usb camera onto my harddrive?
<LeeJunFan> _john: most external storage devices are supported by generic usb-storage driver (module). After you plug your camera in click on system icon on taskbar and go to removable media.
<snikker> i'm unable to get again a cdrom repository in synaptic (or apt)
<snikker> "adp-cdrom add" don't work...
<bimberi> 'sudo apt-cdrom add' ?
<bimberi> snikker: ^^^
<Parkotron> john: make sure your camera is in USB mode, not PTP. Sony Cameras don't work well as cameras in Linux. Treat it like a USB memory key.
<snikker> binberi: yes i've used sudo... but nothing to do...
<`Nomad411> Card readers are always easier
<snikker> bimberi: yes i've used sudo... but nothing to do...
<kameron> i'm using qtparted, and i want to resize a partition. can i do that do the partition i'm running kubuntu from? when i right click to re-size, the option is shaded out.
<`Nomad411> !ole
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, `Nomad411
<snikker> E: Unable to locate any package files, perhaps this is not a Debian Disc
<bimberi> snikker: ah, well maybe the packages you're installing have later versions that are only in the internet repos
<`Nomad411> !wine
<snikker> bimberi: yes, but i want use the cdrom because i don't have a fast internet connection
<_john> LeeJunFan: when I click on system icon it shows storage media but no removable media when I lick on storage media it also does not show any media there nor could I find removable media under system, utilities or control centre.
<LeeJunFan> _john: sry, storage media is what I meant.
<_john> What do I do when I get to the storage media. Should there be a listing for my camera?
<LeeJunFan> _john: open a shell (konsole) and type dmesg directly after inserting your camera (with power on). At the bottom of dmesg it should say something about perhaps sda or sdb, etc.
<kameron> _john, 'ls /media' there should be a 'usbdisk' folder, or 'sda1', 'sda2' etc
<bimberi> snikker: you could try installing the .deb file directly from the cd - 'sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb'
<bimberi> snikker: it might ask for dependencies, for which you can do the same thing
<_john> LeeJunFan: many thanks for your assistance i figured it out. Camera  had powere off but when I put it back on I found the removable storage entry and went from there. Thanks again
<snikker> bimberi: it's not very usefull... but maybe could be a way...
<LeeJunFan> _john: cool. you're welcome!
<bimberi> snikker: another way would be to edit your sources.list, comment out all but the CD, then 'sudo aptitude update' and retry the install
<snikker> bimberi: i've already do it, but when i try to add the cdrom it say that this is not a debian disk...
<bimberi> snikker: yes they have a special file/directory structure.  Unless it is supposed to have that, in which case it might be a bad CD.
<snikker> bimberi: it's a kubuntu install dvd, it work right but when i've commented and recommented the cdrom line in source.list, i've got errors...
<angasule> !fonts
<ubotu> somebody said fonts was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<anatole> i need some help; i need a source list with the newest package releases i tried on http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic but after getting krusader 1.70.0 package i get lost of messages about other packages missing (new versions)
<anatole> the krusader package i got from krusader homepage
<bimberi> snikker: i'm not sure what's wrong sorry.  It might be that the apt database thinks the CD is already present, in which case it will error if you try to (re-)add it
<snikker> bimberi: ok, don't worry :-)  thanks for your time... :-)
<bimberi> snikker: np :)
<angasule> kubuntu font management sucks
<djzn> is ther anything I need to do to install KDE 3.5.1 packages on my system (alter sources.list, etc)?
<bimberi> djzn: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<orangey> hey all!
<Delphinus> hello
<burnninator> what package would i need to use svn?
<djzn> i have added the lines in sources list.. when I apt-get update i get this error: W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security Release: As seguintes assinaturas so invlidas: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<djzn> W: Voc ter que executar apt-get update para corrigir esses arquivos faltosos
<orion_fr_24> hello all
<thompa> hi
<orion_fr_24> I ve got this message
<orion_fr_24>  KLocale: trying to look up "" in catalogue. Fix the program
<orion_fr_24> most of the time i try to launch a software from commanline
<orion_fr_24> this message appeared when i ve update my KDE to 3.5.1
<orion_fr_24> any idea how to fix that ?
<raphink> orion_fr_24: I fixed this bug yesterday
<orion_fr_24> raphink: cool
<raphink> Riddell has the fix and will hopefully release the new package soon
<raphink> in the meanwhile, you can fix it dirtily
<orion_fr_24> raphink: ok
<djzn> i have added a key to apt and now it tells me it's a bad signature everytime I run apt-get update
<djzn> how do I remove that key
<raphink> by linking /etc/X11/xkb/ to /usr/share/X11/xkb/
<raphink> sudo ln -s /etc/X11/xkb/ /usr/share/X11/xkb/
<raphink> should do
<raphink> then relaunch kxkb
<orion_fr_24> raphink: is it a KDE related bug ?
<orion_fr_24> could you explain me briefly what is all about
<bimberi> djzn: that error is on a different key ...
<bimberi> !gpgerr
<ubotu> I guess gpgerr is a GPG-related error that sometimes occur when accessing the Ubuntu archives; it can usually be solved by typing "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*Release*" (without the quotes!) in a terminal
<raphink> orion_fr_24: it's a KDE / Xorg >= 6.9 related bug
<raphink> orion_fr_24: xkb/ has gone from /usr/share to /etc/X11 in xorg 6.9
<raphink> and it kxkb has not taken this into consideration
<raphink> iirc
<orion_fr_24> raphink: ok could you tell me more about Klocale and what it is made for ?
<raphink> no, because I don't know more ;)
<orion_fr_24> raphink: ok thx
<djzn> bimberi: how is that
<raphink> although it's easy to guess that it's what deals with locales in KDE
<raphink> ;)
<djzn> bimberi: i would have to remove some entry? it says that in the security directory...
<orion_fr_24> raphink: i guess so ;)
<bimberi> djzn: i don't know how/why it occurs sorry, just know about that "fix"
<bimberi> djzn: (the fix in the ubotu post above)
<orion_fr_24> raphink: so according to u it s just a question of packaging bug ?
<djzn> bimberi: how to fix it?
<raphink> orion_fr_24: it's a variable missing in a source file for kxkb, in an array that defines where to find X11 includes for xkb
<bimberi> djzn: the ubotu factoid says to "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*Release*"
<orion_fr_24> raphink: ok thx dude
<djzn> bimberi: did that.. now I try to install that kde351 pgn key again?
<bimberi> djzn: i think so yes (no harm in it being done twice anyway)
<thompa> i just wanted to ask, does a new download of kubuntu iso contain kde 3.5 or is an upgrade required?
<burnninator> anyone here use easyubuntu?
<burnninator> how do i get past the "No module named gtk" when runnint 'kdesu ./easyubuntu.py'
<Hobbsee> burnninator: see #easyubuntu
<burnninator> im in there, they use ubuntu, so they don't know
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure, i didnt write it
<thompa> seems easyubuntu site is down
<burnninator> good times
<djzn> bimberi: will the system get the right kde?
<bimberi> djzn: yes, if you're repositories are set up correctly
<thompa> does a new download of kubuntu iso contain kde 3.5?
<djzn> bimberi: i mean.. i have added more repositories to the list... that means apt won't get the old kde.. i'm in ubuntu
<bimberi> burnninator: looks like easyubuntu needs python gtk libraries, which wouldn't come with kubuntu by default
<djzn> bimberi: or do i have to specify which kde i want?
<bimberi> djzn: no, you just update and dist-upgrade and kde will be updated to the latest
<bimberi> thompa: not the current stable release (breezy) no, but you can install it ...
<bimberi> !kde3.5
<ubotu> To upgrade to KDE3.5, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<thompa> ok thanks
<bimberi> thompa: or you can run (and hence test) dapper...
<bimberi> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be the "Dapper Drake" release, due april 20, 2006. Be warned that it's not yet stable so please help out with testing - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing.
<bimberi> !flight3
<ubotu> Dapper Flight CD 3 is ready - http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-January/000048.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight3
<thompa> i noticed there are daily dapper builds of kubuntu available also
<djzn> bimberi: that's my fear... the dist-upgrade.. i'm in ubuntu .... i dont want to have the distribution upgraded
<orangey> anybody here use beagle with kde?
<thompa> would it maybe make sense to try the daily build if i wanted dapper?
<thompa> i suppose upgrading flight 3 gives same
<bimberi> thompa: yes (to your last question) not sure (to the one before that) :)
<thompa> good enoguh thanks
<burnninator> trying to follow the guide on how to install the nvidia drivers and am stuck on step four, any suggestions?
<burnninator> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<_michael> oKle DVD Player crashes every time it tries to read the dvd menu
<troy> hey, does anyone know of any official (or otherwise) amarok 1.4b1 packages?
<bimberi> djzn: why not? what do you think it will be upgraded to?
<burnninator> i don't see an option for "restricted copyright" at all
<_michael> can someone help, when I try to play a dvd, oKle just quits when it tries to read the dvd menu
<djzn> bimberi: when I issue dist-upgrade, it's not kde packages that get listed.. but some of my own system...
<_michael> can someone help, when I try to play a dvd, oKle just quits when it tries to read the dvd menu
<djzn> bimberi: coz I dont have kde, understand?
<_michael> can someone help, when I try to play a dvd, oKle just quits when it tries to read the dvd menu
<djzn> bimberi: i would be installing from scratch
<_michael> great I get ignored here to
<bimberi> djzn: yes, i'm with you now (finally) :)
<thompa> !dvd
<ubotu> dvd is probably DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<bimberi> djzn: with that repository setup, if you install kubuntu-desktop, you will get kde3.5.1
<djzn> bimberi: oh yeah?
<thompa> _michael: do you have codecs?
<djzn> bimberi: no fear then to get the previous kde installed
<burnninator> anyone have any ideas on adding the restricted section to the package manager?
<thompa> _michael: you need libdvdcss2 firstly
<ClayG> whats a good newsreader...something easy to use and GUI
<ClayG> I need to find something and stick with it
<bimberi> djzn: you can check what version will be installed with 'apt-cache policy kdebase'
<picoss> !KLocale
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, picoss
<thompa> ClayG: knode or krn maybe
<ClayG> thank you
<bimberi> djzn: look at the "Candidate:" line, mine says "4:3.4.3-0ubuntu6" (ie. 3.4.3) but i don't have that extra repository.  If you're repos are set up correctly you'll see 3.5 in there
<thompa> ClayG: knode is prbably what you want
<ClayG> knode better than using thunderbird
<ClayG> in your op?
<bimberi> *your  (now that was a shocker)
<djzn> bimberi:  it looks it is downloading kde 3.5.1
<djzn> bimberi: kde packages are all 3.5.1
<bimberi> djzn: phew :P
<djzn> bimberi: thanks!
<bimberi> _michael: not ignored here, just no idea :/
<bimberi> djzn: yw :)
<_michael> sorry for the attitude, the libdvd thing worked
<toyo|lappy> hello all
<toyo|lappy> I just installed kubuntu on a friends computer and I was wondering why the latest version of firefox is not in the updates?
<toyo|lappy> its got like 1.0.7
<toyo|lappy> or somthing
<toyo|lappy> is there an update that I need to do to the package database or what?
<crimsun> firefox 1.5 was released after breezy was released. It's that simple.
<toyo|lappy> oh so once the distro is out there is no effort to keep up on program updates?
<toyo|lappy> I have no idea how it works...I dont use ubuntu myself
<t3nd0> whats a good mp3 player?
<crimsun> no major updates are made to a _frozen_ distro.
<toyo|lappy> oh...
<toyo|lappy> umm ok
<crimsun> security fixes are backported.
<toyo|lappy> ah
<toyo|lappy> I am used to the gentoo way
<toyo|lappy> :P
<toyo|lappy> hehe
<Vge> I compiled my firt program with configure/make/make install, im floating atm :)
<toyo|lappy> lol vge
<Vge> "ill be back"
<t3nd0> how do i mount my ntfs drives?
<Hobbsee> !ntfs
<ubotu> well, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Hobbsee> !mount
<ubotu> [mount]  the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<t3nd0> thank you very much
<t3nd0> this is my first time successfully getting through a linux installation, gentoo was far too difficult for my feeble brain
<t3nd0> also how do i get my back button on my mouse working i use that one constantly
* t3nd0 googles np :)
<toyo|lappy> so crimsun is there a "clean" way to install FF 1.5.0.1?
<crimsun> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<toyo|lappy> awesome thanks
<t3nd0> yay i needed that too <3
<bimberi> t3nd0: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<bimberi> t3nd0: (might help, not sure)
<t3nd0> thank you very much i will read that
<t3nd0> i guess i need to search that wiki before asking questions :)
<t3nd0> ubotu,  yay i have my NTFS drives now thank you so much !!!!
<ubotu> t3nd0: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bimberi> t3nd0: no problem :) - the wiki is a teriffic resource
<t3nd0> yess time for some music finally
<bimberi> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp not Running
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<t3nd0> how come i can log into the administration panels using the only password i gave setup, but i can't "su - " and login as root with that password
<t3nd0> what is the default root password?
<crimsun> !tell t3nd0 about root
<t3nd0> thank you
<toyo|lappy> ok here is another question...is there a wiki on how to install ATI proprietary drivers?
<Vge> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<toyo|lappy> you rock
<toyo|lappy> :P
<Vge> ati is still hard in linux
<Hobbsee> !blah
<ubotu> Hobbsee: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bimberi> !blah
<ubotu> Same to you bimberi
<bimberi> Hobbsee: !unforget blah
<toyo|lappy> vge why do you say that?
<Hobbsee> lol
* Hobbsee was just looking for the link to what ubotu knows
<bimberi> !forget blah
<ubotu> bimberi: i forgot blah
<bimberi> Hobbsee: ah, good thing i've re-forgotten it then :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Nirvana> *cough*
<ownerx> *cough*
<Knowerrors> What program in kde can be used to mount harddrives that are connected but don't show?  3.4 used to have a section with all drives, 3.5 doesn't
<Knowerrors> where can I browse all drives
<Nirvana> knowerrors: media:/ or /media/ maybe?
<ownerx> konquerer
<ownerx> i guess
<rich0rd> media:/
<Nirvana> ^^ I think that's implied ownerx :P
<Nirvana> knowerrors: If you want something that looks cool, you can use filelight, people say that rocks
<Knowerrors> media:/ just shows me floppy drive, and other removeable drives
<Knowerrors> Id prefer something in konq... integrated
<Nirvana> knowerrors: you can make a directory, and sym link everything and anything you'd like in it
<Nirvana> knowerrors: as in, sym link all hdd's and floppy/disk drives
<Knowerrors> '/media/ just shows me floppy and cd drives
<Knowerrors> Nirvana: Im amazed new kde doesn't have a place for that by default...
<Nirvana> knowerrors: I think the hard drive showing thingy was taken out because it is implied that they are there
<Nirvana> knowerrors: and therefore useless ^
<Knowerrors> arrrgh, thats the whole point of a gui, to have object oriented stuff so you deal less with file structure and save time
<Nirvana> knowerrors: lol, you can always make one yourself though
<Nirvana> knowerrors: it's real easy, takes maybe 10 minutes to set up, and is a good learning experience
* orion_fr_24 is away: fais dodo
<Nirvana> ^^ lol what is dodo in french?
<Knowerrors> yeah, Im just really tired right now, and wanted a non thinking/learning solution
<ownerx> in gnome computer:/// shows everything
<ownerx> even unmounted things
* orion_fr_24 is back.
* orion_fr_24 is away: dodo
<Knowerrors> I tried showing mounted/unmounted hardrives on desktop, nothing
<ownerx> know time to switch to gnome
<ownerx> j/k
<Knowerrors> hehe, thats a deal with the devil
<ownerx> i have both installed
<ownerx> lol
<Knowerrors> give me simplicity, take away my power
<Nirvana> knowerrors: just "  mkdir '~/My Computer'; ln -s /media/floppy0 '~/My Computer/Floppy'  " and repeat the ln -s line with other /media/ things and anything else you'd like to show
<Knowerrors> will those stay after I reboot?
<Knowerrors> I think "kdf" will give me what I want...
<ownerx> i think this is a known bug with kde
<ownerx> at least in ubuntu
<Nirvana> knowerrors: yes (if your talking to me), their symbolic links
<Knowerrors> yeah, theres also a bug where trash doesn't show on the kde desktop
<Knowerrors> even though the icon is there in the desktop dir
<Nirvana> knowerrors: btw, you can then just "  ln -s '~/My Computer' '~/Desktop/My Computer'  " and you will have a desktop icon for it :D called My Computer, just like in the Redmon OS
<Nirvana> Redmond^
<shawn__> why do people refer to MS as redmond? what's that all anout?
<shawn__> *about
<Knowerrors> Redmond, Washington
<Nirvana> shawn__: they are from Redmond
<shawn__> I know
<shawn__> but why
<Knowerrors> HQ of gates and co
<shawn__> ....
<Knowerrors> nickname for it
<Knowerrors> without copyright infringement
<Nirvana> cuz  we're  kool  and  kuick  and  love  KDE
<Knowerrors> you know, in KDE there is a Redmond style
<shawn__> oh okay
<shawn__> lol
<Nirvana> and K's ^
<fastduke> I think their address is "1 Redmond Way"
<shawn__> I thought maybew it was like not saying the devils name lol
<shawn__> yep
<Knowerrors> Nirvana: how will what you're saying work for unmounted HD volumes/partitions  that don't have a mnt or media entry?
<Nirvana> knowerrors: hmm, maybe it just will if it mounts to a static point?
<Nirvana> knowerrors: it will work, just have an ugly padlock until the device is mounted (I think)
<Knowerrors> cause right now, I have cdrom in mnt, and floppy in media, none of my HD volumes, even the one Im using right now are shown
<ownerx> thats just not right..
<Nirvana> knowerrors: then do ln -s /path/to/volume '~/My Computer' and it will show, but will have a padlock on it
<Nirvana> .. /path/to/volume as in where you usually mount this volume
<Knowerrors> how do I update /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab? I just plugged in a new drive, rebooted, and I can't mount it
<shawn__> hey I'm trying to access my ntfs partition in user I have this /dev/sda1       /media/sda1     ntfs   user      0       0   and it's still giving me issues what else do I have to do?
<Nirvana> kdesu kate /etc/fstab > add the mount point of the drive + options
<ownerx> shawn like this /dev/sda1       /media/windows  ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222 0       0 0       0
<shawn__> should work?
<ownerx> yes
<ownerx> read only
<shawn__> what's that umask mean?
<ownerx> file access rights
<Knowerrors> Nirvana: what do I put for bump and pass?
<shawn__> oh okay, thankyou
<ownerx> np
<Knowerrors> err, dump and pass
<Nirvana> knowerrors: http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs << try that maybe?
<Nirvana> knowerrors: replace gedit with kwrite
<Knowerrors> Nirvana: thx, brb, gotta disconnect, will read
<shawn__> humm I changed it to that it doesn't give me any errors now but it doesn't show the files
<Vge> hmm, how do i make a program that i compiled to run systemvide from any folder i want to run it?
<Hobbsee> copy it to /usr/bin?
<ownerx> or adjust your path=/ settings
<ownerx> in /etc/environment
<prospero2006> I wrote a mozilla extension that decrypts your root password and uploads it to a public web site for viewing. Anyone care to try it?
<mr-russ> prospero2006: sure.
<mr-russ> what does it do when I don't have a root password?
<prospero2006> I'm just bs'ing. I did however write an extension that opens a new blank window
<prospero2006> Kind of a big step to learn how they are put together
<prospero2006> You just have to be good with java script basically
<prospero2006> I'm fairly new to Ubuntu, but an experienced linux user. I've always used Slackware, but I think Ubuntu is freakin' great. Anyone here tried other distros that compare?
<Nirvana> does anyone know why this img: http://img497.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kmenu8fm.png is not the default kubuntu logo? it should be in everyones ~/.kde/share/icons/crystalsvg/64x64/apps/kmenu.png directory
<nikita> i'm trying to install Brahms, music editor program. when i launch ./configure i get "error: Qt (>= Qt 2.2.2) (headers and libraries) not found." what am i supposed to do? i think that i have Qt 3.x
<Nirvana> prospero2006: you must be looking for something that doesn't exist.. nothing beats kubuntu.. I've seen MEPIS, mandrake (pre-mandriva-10.1 edition), debian, and Xebian (on my xbox), nothing as cool
<prospero2006> I really do feel like I struck gold with this distro. I haven't opened up, or even thought about opening up, my windows partition for about 4 days
<Nirvana> lol... why is the canadian ubuntu repo mirror always down :(
<prospero2006> Did you insatll brahms from adept?
<prospero2006> There is a package there
<Nirvana> if anythings, USA's should be down... there's ten times more americans than Canadians.... :P
<prospero2006> All of that canadian cash that could be supporting ubuntu servers is going toward national health care
<Nirvana> prospero2006: your just jealous :P we get it free :D
<prospero2006> I think its great
<Nirvana> ohh yeah
<SteveMyers> hey everyone, can someone please tell me how to install a KDE theme from a tar.gz?
<nikita> prospero2006: no, i got source. i did that on purpose because if i install it from adept it has problems with arts and installation directory, so i made up my mind to start with source, though now it doesn't seem to be a nice idea
<prospero2006> If we had national health care in the US, I wouldn't worry so much about my job.
<Nirvana> SteveMyers: did you read the install instructions from kde-look.org? post this link to the theme in question
<SteveMyers> eh?
<Nirvana> you did download the theme from kde-look right?
<Nirvana> actually wait
<SteveMyers> yes I did
<SteveMyers> it's a Window Decoration
<Nirvana> you could just open settings:/LookNFeel/ and click Theme manager, then just add that
<Nirvana> unless it's an icon theme, or requires dragging to the ~/.kde directory
<SteveMyers> I am there now, but when i go to install theme, it doesnt show the tar.gz in the desktop
<Nirvana> drag it there?
<SteveMyers> I tried :-/
<Nirvana> post the link to the theme
<SteveMyers> k
<SteveMyers> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=31816
<nikita> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q-toolkit. Qt is to KDE what GTK is to GNOME. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package
<Nirvana> ohh pretty SteveMyers
<SteveMyers> Yeah it's a nice theme
<SteveMyers> Just need to install it :-/
<SteveMyers> not sure why the theme manager doesn't open tar.gz files
<SteveMyers> the Filter is Theme Files
<SteveMyers> wait
<SteveMyers> n/m I got it
<FunnyLookinHat> sorry, n00b question.  what repository to get w32 codec and all that jazz for media?
<Hobbsee> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I guess w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Hobbsee> !multimedia
<ubotu> from memory, multimedia is for codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies ; and for applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<crimsun> w32codecs is not in an official {K}ubuntu repo
<prospero2006> Here's how I do the w32codecs: I install automatix
<prospero2006> Then it just shows up on the list
<crimsun> I strongly recommend against automatix
<SteveMyers> hehe
<prospero2006> That's all I know
<prospero2006> What's up with that
<FunnyLookinHat> thanks!
<crimsun> its development process is closed, and its author is not receptive to constructive criticism
<prospero2006> My linux machine is firewalled nicely. I'm not worried about a hacker
<prospero2006> I read that automatix creates a scret superuser or something
<Nirvana> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<prospero2006> It really doesn't seem to even function
<Nirvana> ubotu knows that autmatix is evil
<ubotu> Nirvana: okay
<prospero2006> I tried to install a few things, but it complains about dpkg and all kinds of other stuff
<Nirvana> !easykubuntu
<ubotu> Nirvana: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Nirvana> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<prospero2006> I went ahead and removed the automatix package then.
<prospero2006> I'll take your advice
<prospero2006> You know what did screw my machine up --VMware workstation
<SteveMyers> it also overwrites your sources.list
<SteveMyers> which is not safe
<prospero2006> One of the repositories listed by automatix has the w32codecs though
<prospero2006> Anyway, VMworkstation brutally pillaged my Ubuntu install
<Nirvana> Hey everyone! GOOD NEWS!
<Hobbsee> Nirvana: what news?
<gamma> saved a bunch of money by switching to gecko?
<SteveMyers> lol
<prospero2006> Hairy, unshaven barbarians broke into my computer room and began lighting things on fire when I typed 'sh install.sh'
<Nirvana> no!!
<prospero2006> Be careful
<SteveMyers> now - that's just weird lol
<Nirvana> one sec, gotta paste:
<Nirvana> [22:49]  <Kmirno> Nirvana: use easukubuntu for now, come back to easyubuntu in 2 weeks for fresh news
<Nirvana> ^^^^ when I asked if I could use easyubuntu in kubuntu
<Nirvana> yay! XD
<SteveMyers> Quick question, and Nirvana, I though I got it, but it didn't work. But How do I install a KDE theme using Theme Manager?
<gamma> ubuntu isn't easy enough as it is? 0.o
<Nirvana> gamma: I know, but this makes it even _easier_
<Nirvana> SteveMyers: it is a deKorator theme, you need dekorator
<prospero2006> I'm playing with themes now. How do I install them?
<gamma> i don't see how one could make ubuntu any easier :P
<SteveMyers> Nirvana, where do I get this dekorator at?
<metalhedd> how do I upgrade to dapper? is it possible?
<prospero2006> THat's a good question
<prospero2006> When the dapper release comes out, will we be able to upgrade---
<gamma> yes
<SteveMyers> I wouldn't
<Hobbsee> metalhedd: it's possible now, but there's breakage
<SteveMyers> Dapper is safe on Ubuntu, but probably not stable enough on Kybuntu
<prospero2006> Will a dapper upgrade just be a matter of using adept?
<Hobbsee> SteveMyers: rubbish
<gamma> to upgrade to dapper now.. change all the things that say breezy in /etc/apt/source.lst
<Nirvana> SteveMyers: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=31447
<Hobbsee> SteveMyers: it's just as unsafe on either ubuntu or kubuntu
<gamma> i wouldn't recommend it though :P
<SteveMyers> I helped dev the the kernels on Dapper
<SteveMyers> I would know, believe me
<Nirvana> gamma: don't forget you have to dist-upgrade after changing breezy to dapper
<prospero2006> I'll wait for the stable release then
<gamma> Nirvana: i'm assuming people know that
<crimsun> SteveMyers: how is it unstable?
<Nirvana> gamma: in a world where common sense isn't so common, you can't assume anything.... you can't even assume that I am _not_ watching you type right now, over your shoulder :P
<Nirvana> crimsun: Dapper is unstable because it is in development
<vijay> hi all, when try to install it is displaying errors plz see http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/552174
<crimsun> Nirvana: (yes, I know that, I'm part of ubuntu-dev)
<Hobbsee> Nirvana: FYI, crimsun is a core dev
<Hobbsee> lol
<SteveMyers> It's stable crimsun if you know dev
<SteveMyers> if not then you're waisting your time
<prospero2006> How do I import a new theme to kde 3.5
<crimsun> Hobbsee: not core, but thanks for the vote of confidence :)
<Hobbsee> oh, well that's what i was told lol
<crimsun> SteveMyers: (I thought you had specific reports from experience)
<Nirvana> SteveMyers: I sent you the link to dekorator right?
<Nirvana> vijay: that means that server is down... try  again later
<Nirvana> Nirvana: you talk to much
<vijay> Nirvana:ok
<Nirvana> lol.. Dapper Drake = Lively Male Duck :P
<SteveMyers> crimsun, one sec
<SteveMyers> Nirvana, those steps are invalid to deKorator, the folder does not exist
<SteveMyers> even if created, the install method doesn't work
<thompa> is there something to  fix fonts in kubuntu?
<Nirvana> or a well dressed duck... hey! well dressed duck == TUX THE LINUX PENGUIN!
<thompa> !fonts
<ubotu> it has been said that fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<Nirvana> thompa: if by fix you mean change appearence
<vijay> hi, any one from hyderabad, India?? i have some problems in firefox with telugu font???
<thompa> yes, i know about control center
<thompa> it seems like it takes ages to get them right
<thompa> if even
<Nirvana> ahh, he's quick.. or kuick as it were
<Nirvana> damn... Canadian ubuntu repo is STILL down...
<angasule> does anyone know how to get fonts to work? I installed some fonts through adept but they don't show up in KDE, only in mozilla
<Nirvana> anagsule: how do you know they don't show up in KDE?
<Nirvana> tom is a twin :D
<_tom> Greetings, looking for some assistance in getting my Alienware Sentia laptop to recognize my dvdrw drive?  Right now, it doesn't "see" the drive at all... any tips/suggestions would be appreciated...
<thompa> what is a good font for an lcd, default gives me sans serif, looks ok now i guess?
<FunnyLookinHat> if kubuntu doesn't see a drive, nothing can.  ;)
<thompa> but the text in this konversation window is making me blind
<_tom> Well, I know my /etc/fstab is screwed, b/c its not showing any cdrom/dvd drive at all.. just the normal partitions... I know the drive works, b/c I just tried it out a few days back under suse10 and it works.. should have wrote the settings down but was stupid...
<angasule> Nirvana: konqueror and kate don't seem to use it, at least
<angasule> Nirvana: it's an unicode IPA font
<thompa> i see dist-upgrade has some newer font packages, I will try that first.
<_tom> Is there a way to force kubuntu to rescan all hardware?
<Nirvana> anyways, I got school tomorrow, tux is the dapper drake, _tom: it will only see the drive if mounted...try puttinga CD into it to check if it automounts... thompa: try Bitstream Vera Sans, or Nimbus... angasule, maybe you have to set konqy and kate to use it? ---------- bye all!
<thompa> !hal
<ubotu> HAL (Hardware Abstraction Layer) is a library and daemon to get hotplug notifications as hardware is added and removed.
<_tom> Nirvana, no auto mount, dried music cd (commercial), dvd (commercial), data disc nothing...
<_tom> the drive sounds like its loading, the lights blink and then silence
<thompa> _tom: try adding it to fstab
<Nirvana> _tom: weird, try posting in ubuntuforums.org
<Nirvana> bye ... again
<thompa> i did that and it poped right up
<_tom> r u suggesting to uninstall HAL and then reinstall it?
<thompa> i remember i had to reinstall hal for some reason once rebooted
<thompa> in another distro that worked for me
<_tom> ok, I'll give that a shot.. thanks for the tip... be back in a while...
<brydenn> can someone help me with installing a KDM theme correctly?
<brydenn> trying to do this one: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=26718
<claw> any one have much experience using wireless with Kubuntu at hotspot cafes?
<prospero2006> I have experience with linux and cafe hotspots. What's the questions?
<claw> if I change the settings in the system settings I have to reinstall to get the network working again.  What am I doing wrong?
<prospero2006> please be more specific
<claw> well I have a wrt54g linksys router
<claw> works fine after install wep and all
<claw> go to friends or a cafe and change the settings in the system settings --> network settings
<claw> and it stops working all togather
<prospero2006> will it work again at your house?
<claw> we all use wep and have no broadcast ssid so you have to set it up manually to make it work
<claw> it worked at my house again after reinstall
<claw> on it now trying to see what I did wrong
<prospero2006> at the command line, what to get when you type ifconfig or iwconfig
<claw> lemme see brb
<prospero2006> generall you can set your card using the shell if all else fails
<claw> what do you want to know from those commands
<Vge> !firefox
<orangey> hey all. anybody know how I search with beagle?
<orangey> Where do I find beagle-search?
<Resition> Hello everyone
<prospero2006> If you do some reading, you can set everything manually using them
<Resition> I just installed kubuntu on my second drive but when I try and boot it, I get grub showing up in command line
<Resition> it doesn't boot the OS, am I supposed to type something or?
<claw> cool thanks
<prospero2006> I have a laptop with slackware. I have bash scripts set up to fire the card
<claw> I tryed slackware but had a hellof a time getting the wireless card to even turn on and then couldn't do anything with it
<prospero2006> I run slack on 2 machines
<prospero2006> My primary server is slack because it is dependable
<prospero2006> I'm also used to it
<_tom> ok, stupid ? time - my /etc/fstab doesn't list my dvdrw drive, how do I determine what "it" is to place in the /etc/fstab file?
<claw> gave up and switched to Kubuntu under a recemendation
<prospero2006> I've figured out that ubuntu is awesome for a workstation
<Resition> Anyone have any ideas?
<prospero2006> I wouldn't run ubuntu as a server though.
<claw> I would run slackware if my wireless worked right
<prospero2006> What's the wireless card?
<claw> TEW-421PC Trendnet with the ACX-111 TI chipset
<_tom> I tried to play a music cd (comercian, not a burned/ripped one) and the error msg I got stated that dev/cdrom isn't a valid cd deivce...
<Resition> Anyone
<Resition> ?
<claw> I also have the same problem trying the enter a static IP
<prospero2006> http://www.webloguniverse.com/webloguniverse/wardrivinghome.html
<prospero2006> good slack wireless tutorial there
<Vge> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Resition> Hellooooo.
<ubuntu> Need some help getting an x800 pro working in kubuntu 5.10
<prospero2006> test
<Resition> soo
<tester> yes
<Resition> still trying to figure this out
<_tom> any ideas on how to get a dvd drive to be recognized by Kubuntu?
<tester> ati card are bad for linux
<_tom> I've removed HAL, reinstalled hal, tried each of my locations under /media (cdrom, cdrom0 and sda1) for hdc and mount -a each time, open drive, closed drive and nothing.. sigh
<tester> anyone in here get an ati card working with 3d in here
<thompa> i cant seem to paste into konsole?
<kkathman> thompa you need to go to the menu, edit, paste
<kkathman> not ctrl-v
<thompa> ivr tried that
<thompa> hmm seems to work now
<thompa> i dont think it was copying from konqueror
<t3nd0> it seems like the video drivers are incorrect for my 6800gt, are there multiple drivers available for nvidia?
<thompa> i have a 6800
<t3nd0> what driver do you use?
<thompa> i just searched nvidia in adept and installed glx
<t3nd0> awesome thank you
<thompa> are you in vesa now
<t3nd0> i dont know, im a noobie slut this is my first day using kubuntu or kde
<t3nd0> i'd really like to know how to get some better themes for the display too :)
<thompa> well do you have a kde desktop
<t3nd0> isn't enlightenment supposed to be good?
<t3nd0> i guess so ?  i have whatever the default is for kubuntu
<thompa> i could not get one, and had to first edit xorg.conf change "nv" to "vesa, then I installed nvidia and corrected xorg.conf to "nvidia
<kkathman> enlightenment I believe is for gnome, but not sure
<thompa> t3nd0: just look for nvidia-glx in adept, install it
<t3nd0> yeah i already did that
<t3nd0> do i have to edit xorg.conf ?
<thompa> To enable the driver, run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<boz> thompa, i had good luck installing the nvidia drivers from automatix and had real good luck
<_tom> crap crap crap, any ideas on how to get a dvd drive to be recognized by Kubuntu?
<t3nd0> awesome i think that worked
<thompa> t3nd0: you need to ctrl+alt+backspace
<thompa> to restart x, then right click on desktop , configure desktop, try some open gl screensaver
<thompa> if it looks cool it works, if not open xorg.conf find line with "nv" change to "nvidia"
<thompa> boz: what is automatix?
<t3nd0> if i cntrl-alt-backspace will i lose my xchat session??
<boz> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<thompa> t3nd0: yes
<boz> al i used were the vidia driver install though
<thompa> _tom: is your dvd in /etc/fstab?
<boz> <<< rage xl
<_tom> I believe it is, I've added the line "/dev/hdc /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto 0 0"
<_tom> then did a "mount -a"
<boz> easy ubuntu might also have the nvidia drivers, i can't remember
<thompa> _tom: what happens when you put a dvd in?
<_tom> I open/close the drive, the lights come on, it whirls for a minute then spins down, no apps start up...its a commercial cd also (to ensure it works)...
<thompa> what about a cd?
<_tom> its a music-cd.. haven't tried a DVD...
<thompa> ok
<thompa> _tom: i have  /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<thompa> if that helps any, sorry
<_tom> I copied ur settings, mount -a, opened drive, closed drive nothing happened...
<thompa> cds are automounted
<bzbb> when I tried to setup amaroK with mysql, I messed up the passwords, what's the easiest way to reset mysql?
<thompa> i just stick one in and a new window pops up, or it changes to dvd if thats in
<_tom> nothing on the desktop...using Kubuntu
<bzbb> I don't have any data in it
<t3nd0> yay opengl works now thanks guys :)
<thompa> great
<_tom> just tried a dvd and nothing, same as before...
<_tom> I know the dr works b/c it worked fine under windoze and suse 10
<_tom> I'm just missing something silly...I know it...
* Boohbah_ slaps t3nd0 with the gentoo handbook
* Boohbah_ rungs
<Boohbah_> jshahhahahah
<_tom> I just feel so stupid, b/c everything else works, hell even my wifi works and I hera more problems w/ that then w/ a simple silly cd not playing... arg.... :(
<_tom> I'm going to shut-down reboot and check out my BIOS, maybe something is turned off/screwy in there...
<t3nd0> the ubuntu wiki says to run 'sudo apt-get install  gstreamer0.8-mad' to enable mp3 but i get this weird error
<_tom> so brb in a few...see if I can spout anything new...
<thompa> sounds like hal is not working
<Boohbah_> t3nd0: what is the weird error
<thompa> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<t3nd0> hold on i think i figured it out
<t3nd0> :)
<brydenn> i need a laptop. anyone wanna give me one? lol
<brydenn> i want a kubuntu notebook ;)
<brydenn> this OS rocks
<t3nd0> yes this OS rocks bigups to everyone
<Hobbsee> hi t3nd0 were you on maybe 8 hours ago?
<Hobbsee> or have i mistaken you?
<t3nd0> i might have been whats up
<t3nd0> im the noobie slut so i probably can't help you with much
<brydenn> lol you're female t3nd0
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> yeah, and any more bad language, and i'll give you a kickban
<Hobbsee> !coc
<ubotu> it has been said that coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: ping
<brydenn> lmfao @ Hobbsee
<t3nd0> yes im so hawt right now omg
<brydenn> the term t3nd0  used isnt really all that bad of a word
<brydenn> even the FCC allows it on the air
<t3nd0> i didnt think so but i apologize :P
<brydenn> bu twhatever
<Hobbsee> its' still offensive
<brydenn> yah well what's offensive is relative
<kkathman> no offensive is what the op says it is, actually :)
<kkathman> so it isnt relative
<brydenn> hehe @ kkathman
<t3nd0> ok
<t3nd0> sda2 means sata drive correct?
<Hobbsee> i think so, yeah
<t3nd0> thats weird it thinks that my secondary ide drive is sata
<t3nd0> and only sees a folder called "system volume information" which i seem to remember from windows
<kkathman> usually s indicates scsi drives
<Hobbsee> ah, is that what it is
<kkathman> yah.. I thought so
<t3nd0> its not a scsi drive its on the secondary slot of the ide chain
<kkathman> hmm
<kkathman> i have that same situation, but mine is hdb1
<kkathman> my primary HDD is hda
<Kamping_Kaiser> pong
<t3nd0> this is all so foreign still it takes so long to navigate :)
<Hobbsee> heya - ping me if i'm needed
<t3nd0> i really like most of the graphics though very top notch design
<Kamping_Kaiser> t3nd0: sda2 doesnt mean sata - it means anything on the scsi bus
<kkathman> yay I got one right
<t3nd0> well if its on an ide cable it cant be on the scsi bus right?
<Kamping_Kaiser> scsi is usb, sata, scsi and most removealbe media
<Kamping_Kaiser> t3nd0: i would think not
<t3nd0> so i wonder why its giving that drive an /dev/sda1
<Kamping_Kaiser> t3nd0: sure it's that drive?
<t3nd0> yeah i can get to the NTFS drive on the SATA cord just fine, i can't get to the drive on the IDE channel.  there are three drives total the third is running kubuntu on the other IDE slot
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Kamping_Kaiser> t3nd0: can you pastebin the output of `cat /proc/partitions`
<kkathman> Kamping_Kaiser:  or a sudo fdisk -l will do also
<Kamping_Kaiser> kkathman: fine. use sudo then
<Kamping_Kaiser> *rants*
<sniff> hey peeps!
<oddie> hey
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi sniff :)
<sniff> i just setup an edubuntu server!
<Kamping_Kaiser> wdbtw
<kkathman> nah either one works...sorry Kamping_Kaiser
<kkathman> didnt mean to interrupt
<Kamping_Kaiser> kkathman: i just think using sudo when you don't have to is sill ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> y
<oddie> heya anyone know of a thumbnail creater ? for webpages? i just need a prgram that creates a duplicate of the image and resizes it.....
<sniff> kamping!
<Kamping_Kaiser> sniff: !
<sniff> there is a problem, a client can start to load up from the server but then stops :(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(
<sniff> please do you have a suggestion?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sniff: what do you mean stops? at what point?
<sniff> it says "Begin: running /scripts/nfs-premount.....
<sniff> then it says "done"
<sniff> and that's it, it doens't go anywhere
<sniff> what can i do please?
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, sorry
<Kamping_Kaiser> I'm trying to multitask, I'm doing badly ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> sniff: are you sure your server has nfs installed properly?
<Kamping_Kaiser> and configgered corectly?
<sniff> no idea
<sniff> i installed the server and that was it
<sniff> i followed the wiki guide, but according to this it says everything should be cool. Especially since i set the ip as 192.168.0.x
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. imo ask in #edubuntu, as i have no experiance with edubuntu perse
<sniff> yeah there's no one in edubuntu
<sniff> but there is you!
<t3nd0> Kamping_kaiser: cat /proc/partitions doesnt do anything
<Kamping_Kaiser> whta do you mean, doesnt do anything?
<Kamping_Kaiser> don't you have hard drives...
<t3nd0> oh whoops sorry my bad
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> yah that not doing anything, is like saying Im alive but have no heart
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<t3nd0> http://pastebin.com/552245
<EightiesK> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q-toolkit. Qt is to KDE what GTK is to GNOME. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package
<t3nd0> if you compare that to http://www.deftek.net/gallery/albums/userpics/drives.jpg its different
<t3nd0> im just not sure what to do
<Kamping_Kaiser> t3nd0: so you have 2 things on ide, and on scsi
<t3nd0> yep
<Kamping_Kaiser> 3 hard drives, no cd drive?
<t3nd0> two cd drives on a seperate ide channel
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. that looks ok.
<t3nd0> but when i click on "sda2" in media there is nothing there
<Hobbsee> try /media/sda2 then
<t3nd0> and that drive shouldnt be labeled as sda2 in media anyway its not SCSI
<ownerx> whats the name for the kde charmap
<Kamping_Kaiser> I HATE SYSTEMS THAT MOUNT PARTITIONS IN MEDIA
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry, had to get th t off my chest again
<Kamping_Kaiser> *that
<t3nd0> well like i said the SATA drive works fine
<t3nd0> for some reason the other ide drive shows up in media as sda2
<Kamping_Kaiser> you mean the 150 gig one?
<Kamping_Kaiser> * 115 gig
<t3nd0> 115 yeah
<t3nd0> its because it doesnt have a mount point right
<t3nd0> and the sda2 im seeing in media is actually the other partition on sda1
<Kamping_Kaiser> it doesnt have a mount point
<t3nd0> hrm i guess i mounted incorrectly somehow
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, sda2 means partition 2 on disc sda
<t3nd0> ok how do i control what shows up in media and what is mounted?
<t3nd0> fstab?
<Kamping_Kaiser> controlling medai a i cant help. mounting stuff is fstab
<Boohbah> t3nd0:
<Boohbah> i would try fdisk -l to see what ya got
<Boohbah> fdisk -l /dev/hda
<Boohbah> fdisk -l /dev/hdb
<Boohbah> fdisk -l /dev/hdc
<Boohbah> fdisk -l /dev/hdd
<Boohbah> fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Kamping_Kaiser> why?
<Boohbah> fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<Boohbah> fdisk -l /dev/sdc
<Boohbah> fdisk -l /dev/sdd
<Kamping_Kaiser> and don't flood :/
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<Boohbah> he can't find his drives!
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<Boohbah> !ubuntu
<ubotu> rumour has it, ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It's Bantu for 'Humanity to others'. see !awards.
<Kamping_Kaiser> don't be stupid. he hasnt *mounted * * a * *drive**
<Boohbah> !help
<Boohbah> oooh Kaiser called me stupid
<[Vampis] > morning :)
<[Vampis] > kkathman: wee
<kkathman> howdy  [Vampis]  :)
<kkathman> [Vampis] :  how long you been on kubuntu now?
<[Vampis] > The channel? Or the OS ? ;)
<kkathman> the OS
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: please dont call people stupid.  It only causes problems
<[Vampis] > hm *thinking* I installed Kubuntu 2 weeks ago, but I've used ubuntu since warty
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
<Boohbah> t3nd0: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<kkathman> [Vampis] :  ahh kewl...did you use any thing else before then?
<Kamping_Kaiser> and i wasnt calling him stupid, i was saying don't be stupid *shrug*
<Hobbsee> fair enough, my error
<Kamping_Kaiser> np. your bos ;)
<[Vampis] > Redhat, along time ago, around redhat 5 (or seven, dont remeber)... also tried gentoo, but that wasnt for me
<kkathman> [Vampis] :  so you've been around Linux a while then!!!
<[Vampis] > :)
<[Vampis] > Well, havent migrated from windows totaly yet... I've got GF, and she wants windows :P
<[Vampis] > But on the server and on the laptop its linux only :)
<kkathman> [Vampis] :  what do you do for a living?
<kkathman> if thats not too personal :)
<[Vampis] > I'm studying
<[Vampis] > :)
<[Vampis] > Software Engineering and Management
<kkathman> [Vampis] :  college? or what?
<[Vampis] > Yep
<[Vampis] > :)
<[Vampis] > and u ?
<kkathman> [Vampis] :  much success to you!!
<kkathman> [Vampis] :  im a technical sales consultant for a software company :)
<[Vampis] > aha
<[Vampis] > =)
<[Vampis] > I've got 1 year left.. :/
<t3nd0> i think i've got it figured out
<t3nd0> can anyone point me to a useful doc about dual display that would be very nice
<ownerx> do any of you guys think kde in ubuntu is buggy
<ownerx> compared to kde in other distros
<Livewire311> Nobody can have everything they want out of linux.  Or is there somthing out there which is easy and powerfull? Is ubuntu what I should be using?
<ownerx> livewire try all the distros
<ownerx> and make your own choice
<Livewire311> I haven't made any choice yet as none of them I tried yet (Redhat and Debian) have been what I wanted, or I couldn't figure out.
<ownerx> ubuntu is easier
<ownerx> thats one thing
<ownerx> suse is pretty good too
<Livewire311> Thats what I am looking for.  I use Win98 mostly because it works 99% of the time, and I can fix whatever goes wrong.  My experience with WinXP over the last year has been a dissapointment.  I am giving up and going linux.
<kkathman> win98 is about to be dropped from, microsoft support here shortly
<ownerx> win98 lol
<t3nd0> i will never completely leave windows, i think that *nix is much better for day-to-day use though
<ownerx> at least it was better than winme
<Livewire311> I just need some sense that my hardware (Raid and Video Card) and networking (Samba), and applications have some type of similarity to what I am used too.
<Livewire311> or compatibility.
<Livewire311> to lessen the strain on the transition.
<ownerx> have you installed ubuntu yet
<Livewire311> no.  I have yet to burn the CD and install it on a machine.
<ownerx> oh
<ownerx> should try it first
<ownerx> there are lots of guides around
<Livewire311> then I will poke around with adding and removing programs and then adding and removing hardware.  If I am unable to do those two things, I will abandon it.
<Livewire311> Redhat was impossible at both.   Was too complicated, and too much readup.
<Livewire311> too many pieces which had to be certain versions for certain software to work or be installed.
<ownerx> yeah
<ownerx> the repos in ubuntu are pretty good at handling dependencies
<Livewire311> thats the word I hear
<t3nd0> what player for kde is more like winamp than amarok?
<Hobbsee> t3nd0: xmms
<ownerx> there is a winamp 5 skin for xmms
<ownerx> its great
<Hobbsee> well, i think that's a gnome one, but it works fine under kde
<ownerx> yes
<Livewire311> there are better ways than Winamp.  After using a PDA, I have seen better.
<ownerx> amarok is better than winamp
<ownerx> but there is a winamp for linux coming out
<Livewire311> I will abandon Win98 when I no longer get PIII or lesser PC's on my doorstep for giveaways.
<ownerx> currently pre release
<Livewire311> My stash of warez for win98 will last for at least 2 more years.
<t3nd0> Hobbsee, thanks :)
<Hobbsee> t3nd0: no problems
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: xmms isnt Gnome, it's gtk1
<Hobbsee> ah, well there you go
<t3nd0> i can't find anything about dual display on the wikis
<Livewire311> Cheerz all.  I'll be back after installing ubuntu
<t3nd0> is there a sound testing app, im not using my motherboard sound i've got an maudio delta 1010LT
<t3nd0> i have configured xmms for the ASLA driver and configured it to use that card
<ownerx> download some free mp3
<ownerx> from download.com
<t3nd0> i have mp3s they won't play.  it shows visualization but no sound is coming out
<t3nd0> weird in adept i dont even see asla
<[Vampis] > alsa
<[Vampis] > ?
<t3nd0> its an audio driver for linux im guessing :S
<Hobbsee> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp not Running
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Hobbsee> t3nd0: aplay /path/to/wav/blah.wav
<[Vampis] > t3nd0: I know, but you sad asla :P
<Hobbsee> !tell brydenn about wireless
* brydenn doesnt want to know about wireless cards... he just wants to jack into someones unprotected wireless network haha
<rance> Are there any developers in the crowd interested in helping with a Open Source python program Ive decided to create.  Im trying to create a simple invoice generator Im modeling its functionality after I windows program I used to use and it happens to be the only reason I regret getting rid of my windows partition
<jarlath> rance, it wouldnt be quickbooks by any chance?
<rance> NO
<rance> lol
<jarlath> hehe
<rance> I said simple
<jarlath> unfortunately I havent written any code in three years. And I did c++ and java as opposed to python.
<jarlath> Time to go to work. See y'all later.
<rance> this thing gave you very professional looking invoices, let you create a lists of products, then a list of customers, and then I list of invoices.  You could do aging reports, and customer history type stuff, gonna get rid of all the accounting, and just do the minimum to make the invoices, would like to add the ability to email the invoice (as pdf) to the customer
<jarlath> rance: why python?
<KaoticEvil> hey... anyone care to offer a little assistance to help me get my kubuntu system back online?
<rance> well, it was either python, or php, since I cant contribute as much to my own project if isnt a scripting type language, and I liked the python module setup better than I liked all the seperate php feature packages, that may or may not exist for a given distro,
<rance> Kaotic, what seems to be the trouble? and what have you tried so far
<rance> so to me, it made some sense that python was a "better" backbone for a project like this
<KaoticEvil> rance> well, ive got an Airlink AWD154 wireless pci ethernet card (uses the Marvell 8335 chipset) and im having extreme difficulty in locating a driver for it
<KaoticEvil> its not supported natively (obviously, or i wouldnt be asking lol)
<rance> although, I could do it faster in php, but faster isnt always better
<gleesond> how do I go about adding things to my path.... the .bashrc seems as though its bypassed
<KaoticEvil> the only solution ive found thus far involves compiling the kernel... something ive never done, and am extremely nervous about doing... not to mention it would be painfully slow on my 400MHz celeron system...
<rance> Not as slow as you think, and that probably is going to be your only option, but compiling a new kernel isnt so bad
<KaoticEvil> well, add to that the fact that i cant find the module required... its not listed at the marvell site, and the airnet site is a joke
<rance> marvell probably wont be able to help you much since they could have done a "custom" chipset for airnet, and are under contract to keep their mouths shut about it.
<rance> (its happened before
<KaoticEvil> yeah, i know.. ran into this issue with my ols radeon based sapphire card...
<KaoticEvil> i do see something about ndiswrapper and using the WinXP driver... but its all over my head... im a bit of a newb when it comes to linux, im afraid
<rance> airnet might just be your only hope if you need the documentation, as too compiling your own kernel, the process itself is pretty easy, get the kernel source code, answer the conguration questions correclty, and make it
<rance> its the "answer the questions correctly" part that tends to catch people
<KaoticEvil> hmmm... the only docs/drivers/info they have are for windows o_o
<rance> sorry I wasnt more help, but I figure your going to have to find somebody whos got that model already and got it working to tell you what they did.  I googled for it and didnt get much (I was surprised about how little I got)
<KaoticEvil> thats the same thing i ran into ;)
<KaoticEvil> rance> do you have any experience with ndiswrapper?
<KaoticEvil> i saw a couple of links that reported it working with ndiswrapper and the WinXP driver... i may have to get vmware working and try it :)
<rance> sorry, no, none of my linux boxes are wireless, YET
<KaoticEvil> doh
<KaoticEvil> ok
<KaoticEvil> well, thanks for the help all the same :)
<rance> I just bought a new house, and I bet the odds of my wife letting me run cable are somewhere between slim and none, so I might be moving some of my linux stuff to wireless
<KaoticEvil> lol
<KaoticEvil> well, i recently moved in with my g/f, and of course my computer came with me...
<rance> she didnt know what she was getting did she?
<KaoticEvil> her computer is in the living room, where the DSL modem is... running CAT5 was out of the question
<KaoticEvil> oh, its her DSL modem... she didnt know we were going wireless until i suggested it... as the resident geek in the house, twas my job to find the router/nic's for it :)
<rance> I set up my home network, so I set the dsl modem up under my desk, my NAT server is under my desk, and the network switch is under my desk, and the wireless antenna is in this room also
<nothanx> resident geek yay
<KaoticEvil> lol
<KaoticEvil> i have 4 computers to take care of... and soon a couple of laptops as well
<KaoticEvil> mine, hers, and the 2 for the kids
<rance> my wife nags me because she doesnt understand what all ive done, but I figure shes got no reason to keep dsl if Im not around
<KaoticEvil> lol
<rance> Im the one downloading all the linux cd iso image files
<KaoticEvil> hehehe
<KaoticEvil> been there, done that...
<KaoticEvil> she wants to try linux, and ive recommended kubuntu, as it is a good one for beginners... but shes afraid of it
<KaoticEvil> which is why i *really* want to get mine working fully, so she can play with it, and get used to it
<rance> yea, I like kubuntu, only because its tied to the debian software repositiory, way more packages available than with any other binary package based distro, but I still have a warm fuzzy place in my heard for gentoo
<rance> heart, sorry, its getting late and my fat fingers are slowing down
<stuart> Can anyone help with taskbar?
<rance> well guys, its getting late, and I think im going to try sleeping again
<juif> hello.. uuhm, i have a windows network, and a linux box in the living room that wants to play mp3s from the network. its all ready with network card and all, but the only cable i have around is twisted pair. any way to make linux compensate so i can use that cable ?
<[Vampis] > juif: do you use a switch ?
<sniff>  i got the edubuntu ltsp server running and it looks fab. But when the clients load up their fonts and icons are different, doesn't really look any good, does anyone know why this may be?
<sniff> hello peeps? can anyone help please?
<kkathman> sup sniff
<farous> any one using flpsed?
<stuart> can someone help with configuring JDE taskbar
<stuart> KDE or Gnome
<stuart> anyone?
<twinoatl> hi
<twinoatl> When I launch k3b, I get a warning message that tells me cdrdao will not use root privelegies. I can't see any option to change this
<visik7> chmod +s /usr/bin/cdrdao <<UNSAFE>>
<twinoatl> visik7: k3b tells me it is unsafe for the burning to let as it is now
<visik7> it's unsafe for security reason
<visik7> but it's better for burning
<twinoatl> ok thanks
<twinoatl> ll /usr/bin/cdrdao
<twinoatl> -rws--x--x  1 root root 530K 2005-09-28 15:42 /usr/bin/cdrdao
<twinoatl> we can see that there is already the 's' bit set
<Kamping_Kaiser> wb Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> ty Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> didnt know you were an #ubuntuite now ;)
<Hobbsee> what?
<twinoatl> visik7: is my cdrdao already configured ?
<visik7> twinoatl: configured ?
<twinoatl> visik7: is my cdrdao ready to use with maximum burning security ?
<twinoatl> -rws--x--x  1 root root 530K 2005-09-28 15:42 /usr/bin/cdrdao
<visik7> maybe u don't understand the difference between safe burning and security issues when u suid a bin
<Hobbsee> kkathman-zzzz: ping?
<tijn> anyone knows the superkaramba theme GlassBarMini?
<Melsen> !ubotu quicktime
<ubotu> quicktime is probably read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information on quicktime support or just install the "libquicktime1" package.
<Melsen> Hrmm
<Melsen> Anyone here who can tell me how I get quicktime to work through mozilla?
<vge> Melsen: personally i use vlc+"mozilla-plugin-vlc"
<Melsen> vlc?
<vge> well its a movieplayer
<Melsen> Im running mplayer currently.....
<Melsen> know if that works?
<vge> yes
<Melsen> know how to _make_ it work then? Because it doesn't for me
<vge> your mplayer plays quictime movies?
<vge> if so
<vge> mozilla-mplayer install this package
<Melsen> already done that
<vge> ic
<Melsen> but when i go to a page with a quicktime movie... fx. www.apple.com/trailers/
<Melsen> it just says Im missing a plugin
<Melsen> ... Hrmm.. man.. annoying this doesn't work
<VincentMX> how do i connect from a windows PC to my Kubuntu Linux box?
<VincentMX> for remote acces and stuff
<Hobbsee> !ssh
<ubotu> I heard ssh is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto
<VincentMX> thnx
<Melsen> !quicktime
<ubotu> I guess quicktime is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information on quicktime support or just install the "libquicktime1" package.
<Melsen> bah... no good
<VincentMX> Hobbsee, can i use X over SSH?
<Hobbsee> got no idea sorry
<VincentMX> ok
<vge> VincentMX: no
<VincentMX> ok
<vge> Melsen: i just noticed my own videos are not working too in Firefox, gotta fix em soon i think
<Melsen> Ahh
<Melsen> I see
<Melsen> Well, if you figure out how to make it work, please let me know
<VincentMX> is there any other way i can remotely use X?
<vge> your using Mozilla or FF?
<Melsen> firefox
<Melsen> Version 1.5.0.1
<vge> Viwell you can try https://addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=446&application=firefox then
<vge> VincentMX: from windows to linux or linux to linux?
<VincentMX> linux to windows
<Melsen> Hey vge : What do I do with this mediaplayerconnectivity-0.5.3.1-fx+fl+ns.xpi I just downloaded from that link you provided?
<Melsen> .xpi file?
<VincentMX> still there, vge?
<vge> yes yes
<vge> VincentMX: use xvncviewer
<VincentMX> ok
<vge> Melsen: when its installed you can change what programs externally opens the videofiles
<Melsen> How do I install it?
<Melsen> I just download this .xpi file.. no idea what to do with it
<vge> its a firefox plugin?
<Melsen> So I need to copy it into the plugins dir then?
<vge> no, pressing the "install" button in the webpage shoud be enought to open the FF own pluginmanager
<Melsen> it doesnt
<Melsen> just says 'save as, open with, or cancel'
<Melsen> Oh wait
<Melsen> works now
<Melsen> just opened it with firefox =)
<Melsen> hehe
<vge> you should also install some other plugins, there are meny really nice ones
<Melsen> Any references?
<vge> try "Fasterfox"
<vge> Addblock
<vge> with one d :)
<Melsen> AdBlock, or AdBlock Plus?
<vge> plus is extencion of adBlock, if im not mistaken
<Melsen> k
<rosemary> I have two pcs on networked.  For some reason if I shut down kubuntu I have to reset the network - how can i make it stick please?
<rosemary> Can anyone tell me how to make the network settings stick after shutting down?
<ubijtsa2> rosemary: edit /etc/network/interfaces ?
<TuZaR> ko staa mutri
<ubijtsa2> kosta boda
<TuZaR> AHehA e hAEh Aeha he hAeAe
<TuZaR> shte pliokam li neska
<ubijtsa2> !kops ?
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fooishbar, haggai, amu, uniq, Mez, seth_k, nikkia, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, or robotgeek
<Hobbsee> TuZaR: in english?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> heh
<rosemary> ubijtsa: what should it read - I set the network using "sudo ifconfig ..."
* tijn goes to smoke
<TuZaR> shh
<ubijtsa2> rosemary: one sec
<TuZaR> :)
<robotgeek> TuZaR: behave :)
<TuZaR> how
<ubijtsa2> rosemary: did you get the private paste? apologies for the many lines if you did
<ubijtsa2> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<rosemary> ubijtsa: no - no private paste
<rosemary> maybe email me at r.mcgillicuddyatgmail.com
<ubijtsa2> rosemary: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d8592
<TuZaR> Fuck me
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubijtsa2> kick time?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<TuZaR> ops
<Hobbsee> !coc
<ubotu> somebody said coc was the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@195.24.94.168]  by robotgeek
* TuZaR was kicked off #kubuntu by robotgeek (robotgeek)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<ubijtsa2> robotgeek: ta mucho
<Hobbsee> haha robotgeek
<Hobbsee> you have one very fast script for that robotgeek!
* robotgeek thanks irssi for the alias
<ubijtsa2> rosemary: did that help - that URL ? :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee has aliases, but only one at a time
<rosemary> ubijtsa: just received it - I am still on dial up!
<robotgeek> you can add them together with a ;
<ubijtsa2> rosemary: ah, my condoleances
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: even in konversation?
<farous> aptitude wants to del a package that i need. everythime i reinstall next time i run aptitude it want to delete it. anyone know how to set it not to do so
<rosemary> ubijtsa: hopefully only another few days of it!
<robotgeek> "/msg chanserv op $0 robotgeek; /kickban $1 ;/msg chanserv op $0 -robotgeek;"
* ubijtsa2 remembers the good old days of the Amiga and the excellent IRC client it had.. Grapevine
<Hobbsee> mmm...kickban - wonder if konv has that
<ubijtsa2> rosemary: :)
<ubijtsa2> farous: in aptitude, press '=' on the package, and it should get pinned
<rosemary> ubijtsa: looks familiar - I use mandriva 2005 on main box and just learning kubuntu.  I will need to insert my own pc numbers though?
<farous> ubijtsa2: so i need to use the user interface right. is there a command line for it
<ubijtsa2> rosemary: indeed you do
<farous> ubijtsa2: i tried lock ver with synaptic. yet next time i ran aptit it still wana remove it
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: it screws up when chanserv is slow to respond
<ubijtsa2> farous: err, you can probably pin it in /etc/apt/preferences
<Hobbsee> ah right
<rosemary> ubijtsa: okay thanks - next time I boot it I'll do that.
<ubijtsa2> farous: synaptic keeps track of packages independent of aptitude
<farous> ok thanx ubijtsa2 will try the aptit way. thanx
<ubijtsa2> farous: well, the pinning of them anyway
<ubijtsa2> if you want it systemwide, you have to edit /etc/apt/preferences
<ubijtsa2> rosemary: hope it helped
<keqiuguang> hi
<farous> ubijtsa2: ok. aptitude also do not honor packages installed by dpkg. alwasy tell me they are broken. ok off to pin the package then
<rosemary> ubijtsa: I'll fire up kubuntu and see
<ubijtsa2> farous: that could be the case if you have configured aptitude to automatically mark packages to be upgraded if they can be
<ubijtsa2> rosemary: if you get stuck, just ask again :)
<rosemary> ubijtsa: thanks I will :-)
<rosemary> other question - sony camera is recognised as another model (as it is in mandriva) but what/how do I upload the photos?
<ubijtsa2> rosemary: if the camera can be mounted as a mass storage device, you can just copy them off
<rosemary> ubijtsa: hmm - maybe I need to do some new learning then.  Does mount as mass storage device I believe
<farous> ok done it had to login from my admin account to set it thanx ubijtsa2 also marked automatic removal of unused packages off
<farous> i had linux-386 package as broken eh :)
<farous> linux-image-386
<ubijtsa2> farous: good stuff :)
<ubijtsa2> rosemary: you might be able to find it in /media already mounted
<rosemary> ubijtsa: I am just trying the network stuff - takes a while as dial-up combined with old P2 that kubuntu is on at present
<Ureno> May I know how I can grep for "-s"?
<ubijtsa2> Ureno: grep '\-s' ?
<ubijtsa2> maybe grep '[-] s' works as well, it does in perl
<Ureno> Okay, thanks.
<rosemary> ubijtsa: network up again so just need to do the alterations, will check camera
<ubijtsa2> rosemary: kewl - let me know how you get on
<djib> how do I change the language of kde ?
<ubijtsa2> djib: through the "System Settings"
<ubijtsa2> in the KDE menu
<djib> ok... can't we change it doing a sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales ?
<ubijtsa2> if you want to change the language of KDE?
<djib> well, of all programs in fact
<djib> even in konsole
<ubuntu> on the new kde live cd it gives me dutch options :::S
<ubuntu> is there some boot options to avoid this?
<ubijtsa2> pass...
<ubuntu> speak=en
<ubuntu> or somthing
<djib> ubijtsa2 it worked for KDE
<djib> but how can I change the whole distro's language ?
<ubijtsa2> djib: running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales" - or using System Settings ?
<djib> I did a dpkg-reconfigure and put the default locale to en_GB
<djib> but it did not seem to change it
<ubijtsa2> djib: you'd have to change what the console-data stuff is set to, that takes care of the console
<ubijtsa2> then you'd have to tell X about your new language if it requires tweaking the xkb layout
<djib> oki
<ubuntu> is there not a cheat code to do at the start of the live cd
<ubijtsa2> then you have to tell KDE, Gnome etc what language they should use, and have the correct language packs installed
<ubuntu> kanotix has some code
<ubuntu> forget what
<ubijtsa2> there are d-i args you can pass on the kernel cmdline for the installer..
<ubijtsa2> not sure they will carry through into the live system tho
<djib> ubijtsa2 ok, everything seems to work
<djib> thanks
<ubijtsa2> djib: np
* ubijtsa2 ponders if he should stick jabber details on his wiki entry
<_root> hello
<ubijtsa2> mmm, running irc as root
<ubijtsa2> someone likes living on the edge
<arafat> :-)
<LC> When I tried to install a icon theme, the whole X system crashed
<sas171> did you allready compile Kopete 0.12?
<manas> added the line 'deb http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/3.5.1/kubuntu breezy main' as the only line in sources.list. Cannot install kontact now !
<manas> is this rep still being updated ?
<ahitaa> hola
<andred> sas171: do you mean as a kubuntu package?
<ahitaa> como puedo acceder los canales?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ahitaa: English only here please
<manas> is kontact present over there ? Is anybody using that rep ?
<ahitaa> i'm sorry
<rosemary> ubijtsa: copied details from main pc (mandriva) to /etc/network/interfaces and so far rebooting had kept network - thanks
<rosemary_> and here I am in second pc - great!
<rosemary_> ubijtsa, thanks - yur fix worked for the network not keeping settings
<kameron> i'm on a live cd, i want to resize my main partition with qtparted. if i run the program, it doesn't find /dev/hda, and if i chroot to where /dev/hda is mounted, then run qtparted, it doesn't want to resize the drive.. how do i do this?
<ubijtsa2> rosemary: good stuff :)
<ubijtsa2> kameron: if the disk is mounted, you should not be able to resize it
<ubijtsa2> for safety sake
<rosemary> ubijtsa: you and some people in #mandriva helped - needed the file contents and for some reason mandriva and debian based distros name things differently
<ubijtsa2> rosemary: aye, that is frequently the case..
<rosemary> ubijtsa: I remembered that from when I had debain 3.1 installed - a lot of confusion
<rosemary> ubijtsa: so are you a "died in the wool" kubuntu user or play with lots of distros?
<ubijtsa2> rosemary: I have a mottled background.. :)
<rosemary> ubijtsa: something of a chameleon maybe?
<ubijtsa2> I am an ubuntero since feature freeze in Hoary
<rosemary> I don't know what feature freeze is :-0?
<ubijtsa2> rosemary: I have used RedHat, SuSE, TurboLinux, Slackware, Gentoo, ROCK and Debian before
<ubijtsa2> rosemary: feature freeze is when the developers stop adding stuff and concentrate on making it work ;)
<rosemary> ubijtsa: so far I haven't met many linuxers who haven't experimented :-)
<rosemary> aah
<rosemary> ubijtsa: if that's the case then I can see why the distro has the reputation it has
<ubijtsa2> rosemary: most of us do experiment, to learn. that is probably what pulled us in in the first place
<maverick> hi aLL
<rosemary> so far I am mainly a mandriva user - it was an easier option for me
<rosemary> hi maverick
<maverick> hi rose
<ubijtsa2> mandriva == Mandrake ?
<maverick> anyone here help ,me? ive boot mounted my ntfs partitons but i can only view files..
<maverick> i want to d/l movie to the partitons/delete things/and open the files in unrar etc... is this possible?
<ubijtsa2> maverick: only if you don't care about the data
<rosemary> ubijtsa: yes - the idea of learning and trying something new and different pulls us in - me anyway.  Yes mandriva = mandrake (sort of) connectiva and lycoris have been bought since
<maverick> wat ya mean?
<maverick> format?
<ubijtsa2> maverick: write support for NTFS exists - but will probably eat the data, sooner than later
<maverick> oh
<maverick> damn
<maverick> well whe i installed kubunt it damaged my windows...
<ubijtsa2> what can I say, NTFS sucks... only marginally less than fat..
<maverick> adn it onyl gave like 1gb in space in the partiton
<maverick> soo i cant d/l anything
<maverick> and windoes dndt workj :(
<ubijtsa2> maverick: what happened in the install?
<maverick> well
<maverick> i installed kubuntu resized partiton
<maverick> then when i went inro windows boot screen it said file was missing
<maverick> i tred repairing with disk but no lcuk m:(
<ubijtsa2> ah. there are some things Windows store right at the end of the disk
<maverick> ?
<ubijtsa2> might be the file that is missing was one of them
<maverick> oh
<maverick> well i like linux
<maverick> jsut that
<maverick> cant play counterstrike
<ubijtsa2> I am not that familiar with all the quirks of Windows - so don't take what I say about it as gospel
<maverick> everyhting else i can do
<maverick> oky
<rosemary> maverick: maybe dual boot with windows to play your game?
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, KDE 3.5.1 already in breezy?
<rosemary> maverick: I dual boot for scanner and a Family Tree programme
<manas> ok. just need to keep the other ubuntu sources. that solved it.
<manas> thanks anyways.
<ubijtsa2> Psi-Jack: if you use the kubuntu.org repository -yes
* ubijtsa2 has been running kde351 for a good while already
<Psi-Jack> Heh. nice.
<_ideafix_> yes
<_ideafix_> very
<_ideafix_> much
<_ideafix_> so
<Psi-Jack> I hear Kubuntu is going feature freeze soon?
<_ideafix_> ofcourese
<_ideafix_> arafat: are you waiting for sharon ?
<_ideafix_> is it true dick as had an hunting acident ?
<Psi-Jack> Heh. I'm considering going back to Kubuntu, simply because I'm frustrated, tired, and annoyed trying to use my old methods, and I just plain want a working workstation computer. heh
<Psi-Jack> Does Kubuntu dapper run pretty good, any real serious problems or even annoyances with it?
<kkathman> Dapper is still development...it will be out in April
<kkathman> I'd suggest Psi-Jack you get breezy
<Psi-Jack> Yes. I know this. :)
<_ideafix_> aprils fouls weeeeee
<Psi-Jack> LOL
<Psi-Jack> But, still, you can run dapper, if you dist-upgrade to it, I'm sure.
<kkathman> if you like the bleeding (and I mean that) then you can get Dapper if you want...but lots of stuff going on
<Psi-Jack> Hmm. Just plain safer keeping stable, eh?
<kkathman> Psi-Jack:  sure..you can install breezy and go to Dapper later
<kkathman> Psi-Jack:  they arent at a freeze yet
<digitaldeath> when's the official release of Dapper?
<kkathman> April
<kkathman> no specific date I dont think yet
<Psi-Jack> Okay. Only other thing I can think yet, is what's the most /sane/ sources to use, that still allows for things like decss, win32codecs, etc.. ?
<kkathman> it will be version 6.04 (ie 2006, April )
<kkathman> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<digitaldeath> kkathman, Cheers - look forward to it!
<kkathman> :)
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, adding just universe and multiverse will work? for all that I asked?
<kkathman> Psi-Jack:  that paste there for breezy, shows ALL of the repos
<kkathman> thats why it says "Official sources.list"
<Psi-Jack> Heh. Yeah.
<kkathman> if you want the kde 3.5 and/or 3.5.1 repositories, you'll need to check at kubuntu.org
<Psi-Jack> Right. Okay.
<tijn> joen?
<DrJoene> tijn!
<tijn> :)
<Psi-Jack> One more question: Do K/ubuntu packages ever use /opt?
<ubijtsa2> Psi-Jack: not normally no
<Psi-Jack> Okay, do any of the official packages use /opt? :)
<ubijtsa2> not to my knowledge
* Psi-Jack nods.
<Psi-Jack> Just making sure. I've gotta plan out a new paritioning plan.
* ubijtsa2 notes that the only think in his /opt is VMware
<ubijtsa2> thing even
<kkathman> Psi-Jack:  the only time /opt is used that I can tell was when I used Xampp to install PHP./MySQL
<Psi-Jack> Heh.
<Psi-Jack> Well, this system I'm considering migrating from Gentoo to Kubuntu is, mostly going to be a workstation, with an OpenLDAP NIS/PAM link to the main server.
<kkathman> other distros use /opt for various things tho
<Psi-Jack> kkathman: Right. That's why I asked.
<Psi-Jack> Heh, I have only a 2gb /opt planned out, which may actually still be quite sufficient.
<kkathman> Psi-Jack: I dunno whats "standard" but (k)ubuntu doesnt use it
<NRG88> hi, where are those sysmlink, what are used to start programs when i only write their names in Alt+F2 or terminal?
<NRG88> in what folder?
<kkathman> SUSE for instance puts some system files there...I think RedHat does too...
<Psi-Jack> Is 9gb for /usr quite sufficient?
<kkathman> NRG88: what symlinks are you talking about...when you create them you tell them where to go
<NRG88> i mean that i can start a program form terminal for example, by only typing it's name
<NRG88> for example rhide
<NRG88> it starts a program
<ubijtsa2> Psi-Jack: yeah
<NRG88> and i want to delete that
<Psi-Jack> Heh, my current partitioning plan I'm using now, basically is 150mb /boot, 2gb /, 9gb /usr, 7gb /var, 2gb /opt, 20gb for my vmware use for windows, and the rest of my 120gb hdd for /home
<ubijtsa2> Psi-Jack: I have 6GB for /usr, and I take up 41%
<Psi-Jack> Hehe. Yeah.
<Psi-Jack> I'm thinking of shaving down the 7gb /var, since I'm pretty sure Kubuntu won't really even come close to filling that.
<ubijtsa2> although I have a separate /usr/src of 3G
<ubijtsa2> Psi-Jack: depends what you do
<Psi-Jack> Like I said, this'll literally be primarily a workstation.
<ubijtsa2> squid and apache all stick their stuff in /var
<Psi-Jack> No servers.
<ubijtsa2> then 3G is adequate for /var
<ubijtsa2> more than adequate really
<Psi-Jack> Heh. Alright.
<kameron> ubijtsa, i don't think the drive is mounted, but i still can't resize it.
<ubijtsa2> you could merge / and /boot
<Psi-Jack> Nah.. I like having my /boot :)
<ubijtsa2> kameron: you won't be able to resize /dev/hda as that is the physical disk, /dev/hda1 on the other hand...
<kameron> ubijtsa, /dev/hda1 is what i meant.
<ubijtsa2> and you are trying to shrink it yes?
<kameron> yeah.
<kameron> it's ext3.
<ubijtsa2> hmm.. that *should* work if qparted knows about the FS on it
<kameron> it does. it's status is showing up as "active".. like it's busy, or mounted or something. but it's not.
<ubijtsa2> kameron: then it should work.. what error does it give you?
<Psi-Jack> ubijtsa: Thanks for your time and working with me on that. :)  Now I gotta hook up the spare HDD which still has Kubuntu on it, and get some files off it, so I can backup my current gentoo installation off to it, and re-do THIS system. :)
<NRG88> kkathman, any suggestions where are those symlinks?
<ubijtsa2> Psi-Jack: good luck :)
<ubijtsa2> kameron: you are running of a liveCD right?
<kkathman> NRG88: what symlinks are you referring to?
<kameron> ubijtsa, it's not giving me an error, just when i right click /dev/hda1 to resize, the 'resize' option is shaded out. and it's reported as 'active' -- yes, i'm on knoppix
<ubijtsa2> hmm.. do you have lsof available?
<kameron> yes.
<NRG88> kkathman, i can start a program from terminal, or alt+f2, right? it's because there are symlinks in some folder
<NRG88> (by typing only the programs name)
<ubijtsa2> kameron: run 'lsof | grep -i hda'
<kkathman> NRG88:  no, its because they are installed in directories in your path...most likely in /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin
<kkathman> NRG88: there might be symlinks there, but not necessarily
<ubijtsa2> kameron: that will tell you if anything has hda open
<kameron> nothing ubijtsa
* ubijtsa2 is thinking hard now..
<NRG88> kkathman, the if i install something in /usr/bin or /urs/local/bin then i can start it from alt+f2?
<kkathman> NRG88: yes
<ubijtsa2> kameron: you may require someone more knowlegable than me now..
<NRG88> kkathman, :D krusader crashes when i try to access /usr/bin ;)
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<kkathman> NRG88: are you running krusader at root?
<NRG88> yep
<NRG88> root mode
<MetaMorfoziS> NRG88: krusader is shit... i think, good idea but not the best program:(
<NRG88> it crashes at /dev/ to :
<NRG88> D
<MetaMorfoziS> slowly loads and crashes often
<kkathman> NRG88: krusader is fine
<NRG88> i think it's a bug
<kkathman> its never crashed on me in either ubuntu or SUSE so thats crap
<kkathman> not a bug
<NRG88> MetaMorfoziS, krusader's search is slow like hell :)
<MetaMorfoziS> krusader is slow like hell:)
<kkathman> no
<MetaMorfoziS> at boot
<kkathman> its not, you have to configure it correctly if you just read
<kkathman> and there is a one time start
<kkathman> geez
<maverick> guys is there anyway i can
<maverick> resize my kubutu partion?
<maverick> and make it bigger from my ntfs partitons?
<kkathman> plus, be sure you are running the most recent version of krusader, the one in the repos is not
<NRG88> :)
<NRG88> kkathman, can i check in a debian package, where does it install things?
<kkathman> by standard, in /usr/bin
<kkathman> if its packaged properly
<NRG88> it install's in some doc folder to i think
<kameron> hmm, i think i'll reboot and try again.
<ubijtsa2> NRG88: if already installed, dpkg -L <packagename>, will tell you
<NRG88> thanks
<NRG88> forgot this :)
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm..
<Psi-Jack> ReiserFS doesn't seem to handle writing large files very well. Heh. Bogs my entire system down.
<Psi-Jack> Does XFS do a better job writing, than reiserfs does? Especially large files, like DVD images?
<NRG88> how can i unzip with tar, to create a new folder, and place the contents of the archive in it?
<Psi-Jack> tar doesn't unzip.
<Psi-Jack> use unzip to unzip .zip files.
<NRG88> i mean unpack :D
<NRG88> sorry, i'm bit exhausted
<Psi-Jack> As for that.. tar won't create the dir for you, mkdir it, then tar xvfz file.tar -C /path/to/directory
<kkathman> if its a gz file...use tar xvzf filename    if its a bz2   tar xvjf filename
<NRG88> ok, thanks
<Psi-Jack> -C tells it where to unpack TO.
<Psi-Jack> man tar is very useful. :)
<freeflying-ibook> robotgeek_zzz: hi
<Psi-Jack> Anyway. Anyone for my question? :)
<freeflying-ibook> robotgeek_zzz:would you give some advice for sound on ibook
<feistel> hi
<feistel> I need build my own Kubuntu based distribution
<feistel> but I have problems with ubuntu-keyring package
<feistel> anyone here can help me, pleasE?
<feistel> thanks
<eder> hello
<eder> i'm brazilian
<eder> i'm not understand english very well
<eder> hello?
<wincide> hi eder
<eder> are you brazilian?
<wincide> come to #kubuntu-es and eu tratarei de ajudar a vc :)
<eder> okkk
<eder> tanks
<wincide> son espanhol, mais falo um pouco de portugues
<wincide> e aca  melhor falar ingles
<wincide> :P
<eder> join #kubuntu-es
<eder> opa
<eder> q viajem
<eder> auahauah
<freeflying-ibook> how to play mp3 file on kubntu ppc
<thompa> !automount
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, thompa
<thompa> !hal
<ubotu> HAL (Hardware Abstraction Layer) is a library and daemon to get hotplug notifications as hardware is added and removed.
<Howitzer> grep: /lib/libacl.la: No such file or directory
<Howitzer> /bin/sed: can't read /lib/libacl.la: No such file or directory
<Howitzer> libtool: link: `/lib/libacl.la' is not a valid libtool archive
<Howitzer> where do i get libal.la?
<thompa> !udev
<ubotu> methinks udev is a server used in Ubuntu (and other distros) that manages device nodes
<Howitzer> libacl isn't in the ubuntu repo's
<kameron> has anyone used qtparted to resize their main partition from a live cd?
<thompa> i dont understand why there is no automounting for a distro considered easy
<Howitzer> !libacl
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Howitzer
<lazybug> how do i control udp in firestarter?
<Armagguedes> yo
<Armagguedes> how can i read ISO9660:1999 dvds on ubuntu? i have a bunch of discs recorded on that filesystem and i cant read them
<orion_fr_24> !rar
<ubotu> rar is probably a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<trappist> I'm sure I used to be able to hit ctrl-alt-escape for xkill.  where'd that go, or how could I restore it?
<Armagguedes> isn't it ctrl-alt-backspace
<trappist> no, that's to kill X - xkill kills whatever window you click on with its skull-and-crossbones cursor
<vge> trappist: Kill window is a KDE shortcut, you can find it in kcontrol
<trappist> cool, thanks
<eder> ola
<eder> in kcmshell lanbrowser, i insert name and pass to windows shares
<eder> but
<eder> i need insert the "dominio"
<Armagguedes> the "domain"
<betty> salve:)
<Sh4d0x> hi
<Sh4d0x> i'm new on kubuntu
<Sh4d0x> where can i change the theme's?
<VincentMX> hi Sh4D0x
<Sh4d0x> hi VincenMX
<VincentMX> click on the K menu, and then click System Settings
<Sh4d0x> thnQ, nxt menu is appearance :D i got it
<Sh4d0x> thnQ once again :)
<VincentMX> np
<VincentMX> np
<VincentMX> :D
<Sh4d0x> i'm used to ubuntu, i'm on kubuntu cuz it's more graphically, but there are a few differences :)
<VincentMX> ok
<VincentMX> Sh4d0x, do you speak dutch or french?
<Sh4d0x> VincentMX, both, i'm from belgium :) we are suppose to speak many languages =D
<VincentMX> ok
<VincentMX> there are channels such as #kubuntu-fr and #kubuntu-nl for support in your own language
<VincentMX> :D
<Tm_T> how I can disable kdm theme
<Sh4d0x> VincentMX, i know :D but i prefere the general channels, cuz in the dutch one, people are "lazy" they don't answer that fast :D
* Tm_T is too old to remember
(VincentMX/#kubuntu) it's a dutch/flemish channel
(VincentMX/#kubuntu) and #kubuntu-fr is french
<VincentMX> still there, Sh4d0x?
<Sh4d0x> VincentMX, yap
<Sh4d0x> VincentMX, but in #ubuntu-nl it's different :)
<VincentMX> ok
<VincentMX> yes, #ubuntu-nl...
<VincentMX> been there, but i'm banned
<VincentMX> becouse i said i like kde better as gnome
<Sh4d0x> VincentMX, last time  I asked about irda (wanted it to use for synchronisation for my sek700i) not a single answer :(((((
<VincentMX> :/
<Sh4d0x> lol, r u serious?
<VincentMX> maybe they were busy
<VincentMX> yeah
<Sh4d0x> strange boys
<VincentMX> indeed
<VincentMX> if they'd be girls... that would be nice...
<VincentMX> but i do have a lot of fantasy
<VincentMX> :D
<Sh4d0x> =D
<Sh4d0x> me 2
<Sh4d0x> that's why i'm a designer :D being creative with my fantasie
<VincentMX> :D
<Sh4d0x> (to get back on topic) using some id's from os's like kubuntu :D
<VincentMX> don't designers use Macintosh?
<VincentMX> Mac rules
<Sh4d0x> idd
<tijn> meh
<VincentMX> yo tijn
<tijn> hey
<Sh4d0x> i'm on dualboot, mac/ubuntu (/kubuntu)
<VincentMX> ok
<digitaldeath> Macs are good - but they are over-priced!
<Sh4d0x> not true!!
<sharket> lo
<Sh4d0x> i payed my powerbook 1600 1 gb ram
<VincentMX> wish i could have dual boot Kubuntu/BeOS on my PC. but i only have a 6 gig hard drive
<VincentMX> :D
<Sh4d0x> mine is 80 ^^
<VincentMX> :D
<digitaldeath> Sh4d0x, That's still expensive!
<VincentMX> i'm going to buy a secondhand powerbook
<Sh4d0x> digitaldeath, are you kidding??
<Sh4d0x> digitaldeath, what do you think is the price for a normal notebook? :)
<VincentMX> a Lamborghini Diablo is expensive
<VincentMX> but it's a great car
<Sh4d0x> naah, love my a3 :D
<VincentMX> audi rules 2
<digitaldeath> Sh4d0x, Well I picked one up for 1000 Euro with 1Gb of RAM!
<VincentMX> yes, but that's not PPC. that's x86. x86 is way slower
<VincentMX> PPC = RISC
<VincentMX> x86 = CISC
<digitaldeath> VincentMX, I know the differences! I don't like proprietory Operating systems and hardware which is what PPC is!
<VincentMX> ok
<digitaldeath> It's cheaper to buy a great second-hand laptop and throw Kubuntu on it!
<VincentMX> ok
<Sh4d0x> digitaldeath, that's true
<Sh4d0x> digitaldeath, but you should know from who you buy one
<digitaldeath> Sh4d0x, That's true too!
<Sh4d0x> brb
<ubijtsa2> PowerPC is proprietory and ia32 isn't? c'mon...
<catalin> hello everyone....
<catalin> i will like to install azureus in kubuntu....can anyone to help me/
<khs> hi
<catalin> hello
<khs> i have hp pavilion zv6000-series laptop and i just installed kubuntu to it
<catalin> k
<khs> i have two problems: 1. x is not starting
<catalin> k
<catalin> go on
<khs> blah
<dell500> OH YA!! Slam into a slim jim!
<khs> umm. what do i have to install to get mouse work in terminal?
<catalin> i really don,t know
<khs> ah. gpm
<catalin> normaly shut work
<khs> catalin: dont be a troll ;P
<catalin> k
<brrr> hi
<VincentMX> yo brrr
<khs> does anyone have sb audigy2 zs notebook-sound card?
* tijn goes home
<kavit> Can one use e17 as a window manager with kde 3.5 instead of kwin??
<Riddell> ** please test amarok beta on dapper   deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14beta1/ dapper main
<trappist> Riddell: cool
<jarlath> Riddell: wow, those things get packaged fast! It was only released yesterday.
<trappist> jarlath: they had the whole kde5 out about that fast
<trappist> err 3.5
<jarlath> hehe, that would have been faster than the kde team :)
<jarlath> Thats amazing though. Im not used to that.
<trollig> amarok-gstreamer depends on amarok (= 2:1.3.8-0ubuntu1)
<trollig> Suggest 3 keeps
<dipnlik> i want to mount a shared drive as rw for all users, my fstab line is: //192.168.0.1/d /media/server/d smbfs rw       0 0 , what should I change?
<dipnlik> this way it is being mounted as ro for user, rw only for root
<Riddell> trappist: well I need people to test them before I can announce them
<maverick> is everyone on dapper des days?
<trollig> many?
<trollig> oh, that was 1.3.8 and such :-)
* ubijtsa2 really should get around to dist-upgrade.. 
<trollig> I tried a dist-upgrade on a laptop yesterday and didn't stumble over too many errors :-)
<trollig> but it was a 842mb download
<ubijtsa2> yeah, problem is I can't deal with errors unless they are fixable in a minute or two
<ubijtsa2> I have to much else I have to do :(
<trollig> oh, they where fixable. Just deselect the revolting packages and install them again afterwards
<ubijtsa2> hmm.. might give it a shot towards the end of the week, if all pans out
<trollig> kword, openoffice.org2-kde,network-manager,... the rest I don't remember
<ubijtsa2> hmm.. will have to look at how big the DL will be
<Riddell> trollig: what sort of errors?
<trollig> dependency errors. Just was trying to install it in the wrong order I suppose
<Riddell> apt should sort those out for you
<Riddell> if you get such errors please copy them and send them my way
<trollig> aptitude dist-upgrade
<Armagguedes> how can i read ISO9660:1999 dvds on ubuntu? i have a bunch of discs recorded on that filesystem and i cant read them
<trollig> amarok 1.4beta running and working on amd64 so far
<tchize> what is iso9660:1999?
<Riddell> trollig: excellent, thanks
<Armagguedes> there's ISO9660, but in Nero you can use ISO9660:1999 (probably a revision done in '99) that boots filename lenght to 207 chars
<Armagguedes> and i cant read those discs in Kubuntu
<trollig> Riddell: When I get to that notebook again I mail you that aptitude.log
<tchize> isn't it the joliet extension?
<Armagguedes> So i was wondering if there was any way i could add that filesystem to ubuntu
<Armagguedes> no. its a different one
<david> hello, I understand kubuntu releases every 6 months, do you know when the next release will be? and is that togethor with ubuntu?
<ubijtsa2> david: April
<Armagguedes> (and the new nero7 uses by default yet another CDFS that even XP cant read, because i burned 2 discs without looking and now i cant read them anywhere but the pc they were burned on)
<ubijtsa2> and yes
<david> ubijtsa2: thanks
<ubijtsa2> david: np
<marseillai> Riddell: i've got this bug-report https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/30579 and someone just told me that hibernation work well with a default installation of ubuntu (gnome) so the bug must be a kubuntu-bug! where ou what bug-report i must do ?
<tchize> Armagguedes: iso9660 is assumed to be usi9660 version 4 , i think kernel is supposed to handle it :/
<tchize> sorry i mean level 4 no version 4, in fact it's version 2 but mkisofs assume level 4 :)
<Riddell> marseillai: does using pmi by itself work?  (pmi action hibernate)
<marseillai> nop
<marseillai> does the same thing
<Riddell> then it shouldn't work in gnome either
<Armagguedes> it should but it doesnt
<marseillai> Riddell: a man told me it works out of the box with ubuntu
<marseillai> i'm asking him some details but there nothing different in our two installation!
<tchize> Armagguedes: did you try a manual mount (maybe as it's a DVD automount is trying to mount a udf)
<marseillai> i'll try reinstall kubuntu
<Armagguedes> no
<Armagguedes> how is that done
<Armagguedes>                                                                                                                                                       .
<Armagguedes> ~
<Armagguedes> ups
<tchize> sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/<dvd device>  /mount/point
<Armagguedes> y   sru
<tchize> bbl
<Armagguedes> one should not simply alcohol-clean his keyboard while it is plugged on into mordor
<Armagguedes> =)
<drummer> Help!!!  Logged on this morning and my system said no sound  /dev/dsp permission denied!  I cannot run Synaptic.  Other things requiring root access respond with "Conversation with su failed." when i type in my sudo password.
<trollig> drummer: you sound panic stricken
<drummer> trollig: Feel like too!
<Armagguedes> one does not simply sudo into mordor
* Armagguedes is away: one is not simply away in mordor
<Riddell> marseillai: these things are effected by 100 different things, it's quite possible the other person has a different firmware version or something which does let it work.  if you install ubuntu-desktop you can test to see if it's a kubuntu only issue
<marseillai> oki 'ill try as soon as possible Riddell and i tell you ....
<drummer> trollig:  Any words of wisdom?
<trollig> drummer: well, with the information provided I suggest some more precise investigation
<jeroenvrp> hi folks
<jeroenvrp> what is gam-server?
<trollig> drummer: you don't even tell us what changed from yesterday to today on what system for example
<trollig> I don't know how to scry
<trollig> sorry
<Psi-Jack> Hmm
<LinuxJones> mmm, None of the kde system settings will give me administrative control, what's up with that ?
<Psi-Jack> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<trollig> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Psi-Jack> Sometimes, I hate the source-o-matic.
<trollig> never tried it
<Psi-Jack> It tends to introduce conflicting incompatible packages. That's bad.
<Psi-Jack> But, DANG. Kubuntu is broken as heck on initial install. :/
<drummer> trollig:  I ran the standard updates/upgrades in synaptic about 3 days ago.
<Riddell> Psi-Jack: what's broken?
<Psi-Jack> Riddell: KDE, mostly.
<Riddell> Psi-Jack: in which way?
<Psi-Jack> I tried to change the network settings so it didn't use DHCP, and it would never save the default route.
<Riddell> known problem, fixed in dapper and 3.5 packages
<Psi-Jack> Heh, well, yeah, I know that.
<Psi-Jack> I just can't believe a release like this is out, and no corrective cd images for it.
<_anilk> when can kubuntu users move to dapper
<Riddell> Psi-Jack: for 1 bug?
<Riddell> _anilk: whenever you like
<Psi-Jack> For a major one, yes.
<_anilk> tried moving to dapper but upgrade tried to remove kde
<LinuxJones> Can someone tell me why I can't get administrative control to any of the kde modules, via the System Settings config utilities ?
<trollig> but in dapper it's not very much _just works_ to find out how to change the dns server settings despite having them in interfaces
<jeroenvrp> what happens when I kill the gam-server?
<Psi-Jack> Okay. Doing an upgrade do official sources. heh
<_anilk> i didnot get it
<Howitzer> How do i re-add the KMenu to ksmoothdocker?
<Howitzer> no wait
<Howitzer> let me rephrase
<Howitzer> where can ik find the KMenu executable?
<_anilk> tried moving to dapper but upgrade tried to REMOVE kde
<trollig> _anilk: with me it didn't try that yesterday. I used aptitude
<Psi-Jack> Riddell: I call it major, because trying to re-load the network settings in administrator mode, AFTER changing it to manual set, instead of dhcp, will not work. Had I not been linux savy, I'd not known that I could sudo systemsettings, to load that up as root to correct it.
<_anilk> ok, i will give another try. thanks.
<Howitzer> where can ik find the KMenu executable?
<Psi-Jack> kmenu executable?
<Psi-Jack> Do you mean kmenuedit, the KMenu Editor?
<Armagguedes>    (does he mean the file itself, if there is such a thing?)
<Psi-Jack> Yeah, exactly.
<bam_> is there a keymapper for kde? like assigning keys to custom thhingies?
<Armagguedes> does anyone know if the wireless network bug is fixed in dapper?
<Psi-Jack> bam_: Like what? You can do most global shortcuts in KMenuEditor itself.
<Armagguedes> sudo kcntrol into it, "enable debice" but it desables itself automagically immediatly after.
<bam_> hmm, lemme check there then..
<Psi-Jack> Heh
<Psi-Jack> I need to figure out how to properly get ALSA to load my sound drivers in the right order... Again. :/
<bam_> actually not there, looks like,\
<Psi-Jack> bam_: What exactly are you trying to do?
<bam_> I would like to assign the windoz key the the kde menu button
<Psi-Jack> bam_: That'll be in kcontrol. One sec.
<tchize> Armagguedes: does it work now?
<Howitzer> Armagguedes: , i accidently removed it from ksmoothdocker
<Howitzer> and i want to get it back :(
<Psi-Jack> bam_: kcontrol, Regional->Keyboard Shortcuts
<bam_> thanks
<Armagguedes> tchize i dont know, ive uninstalled kubuntu because i *NEED* working wifi support
<Psi-Jack> Heh, I now realize, why I like kde 3.5.
<Armagguedes> and since in kub. the wifi card doesnt stay enabled, i had to scrap it
<Howitzer> is it worth to update KDE?
<Psi-Jack> kmix can actually bind global hotkeys to my volume control on my keyboard. ;)
<Psi-Jack> Howitzer: Most definately.
<Howitzer> i have KDE3.5.0
<Howitzer> .on a 2.6.12-9-386 kernel
<Psi-Jack> I'll still say yet, especially since 3.5.1 is officially from Kubuntu for Breezy
<Psi-Jack> s/yet/yes
<tecs> hi, is it a must to have a firewall installed when using lkinux?
<Psi-Jack> tecs: You already have a firewall, built right into the linux kernel. All that's left is to configure it. ;)
<tecs> i see, so i really dont have to isntall after market firewalls like in windows. because im new and the reason i switched to linux is to be spyware and virus free
<Armagguedes> Psi-Jack thats the hard part
<Psi-Jack> Heh. Linux has it's own firewall built-in.
<Armagguedes> where can we find a nice noob-friendly tutorial/howto/faq to do it
<Psi-Jack> Armagguedes: Well, yeah. I didn't say it was /easy/.
<Psi-Jack> There are, I've heard, fairly decent front-end GUI's for managing iptables/netfilter.
<Armagguedes> for instances how does firestarter relate to that firewall
<Psi-Jack> Well, firestarter manages iptables rulesets.
<Psi-Jack> Hmm. The deb sources on Kubuntu's site, regarding 3.5.1, are /all/ of those required, or are they just package mirrors?
<Psi-Jack> Welcome back, kkathman.
<uniq> tecs: i recommend using 'guarddog'. it's a nice and easy understandable gui to configure iptables firewalls.
<nat> hi is someone is using vmplayer with qemu image ?
<bam_> has anyone done a right mouse button click to launch the kde menu?
<Psi-Jack> bam_: Eh?
<bam_> like fluxbox, right mouse on desktop pops up the menu..
<Psi-Jack> That would defeat the purpose of the desktop konqueror.
<tchize> right mouse on my desktop pops up desktop menu :)
<bam_> kde?
<tchize> kdesktop
<bam_> how?
<tchize> well i has lock station, disconnect, setup desktop and so on
<tchize> i think it's the default behaviour :/
<Psi-Jack> It is.
<Psi-Jack> Like I said. What bam_'s asking for defeats the purpose of kdesktop.
<bam_> nah its just a roaming menu is all...:)
<Psi-Jack> Yeah. Those suck, IMHO.
<tchize> bam_ : system settings -> desktop ->  behaviour , there is the action configuration area for all 3 mouse buttons
<vge> how do i create a resque cd for my kubuntu? i need to remove a windows partition, but that partition has the MBR, so i need to rewrite grup afterwards?
<bam_> hmmm, cool lemme se
<Psi-Jack> Cool, first upgrade nearly complete.
<tchize> vge: use the install disk, at startup instead of pressing 'enter' type 'rescue enter'
<tchize> it will allows you to recreate your grub mbr
<jbaloul> is keyboard layout brocken in dapper?
<vge> tchize: ty
<tchize> vge there is an official doc but can't remember :)
<tchize> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<tchize> here it is, second link ;)
<tchize> my kde is beeping thru the pc speaker, how can i set it to go to sound card?
<Psi-Jack> Next update, KDE 3.5.1. mmmm
<monteiro> which is the best webcam to work with kubuntu ?
<Armagguedes> webcams are a really *really* bad idea
* Psi-Jack sighs, shaking his head.
<Psi-Jack> Armagguedes: LOL. Now that's one I haven't heard of.
<Psi-Jack> Armagguedes: Explain yourself.
<Armagguedes> they have "leaked girlfriend porn" written all over them
<Psi-Jack> Ummm. Yeah. Armagguedes.
<Armagguedes> anyway laters
<Gavrila> hi there is there any kde 3.5 backport for breezy?
<tchize> webcams are funny to play with movement detection algorithms :)
<Psi-Jack> Gavrila: Have you even read the channel topic, or been to kubuntu.org?
<Gavrila> yes I read the cannel topic and been to kubuntu.org too but I even updating thhe source list as suggested I still see 3.4.3
<Gavrila> (btw in the channel topic I can't see a word about kde 3.5)
<Psi-Jack> Then you're doing something wrong. :p
<Psi-Jack> KDE 3.5.1 and KOffice 1.5 beta out (kword now fixed)
<Psi-Jack> First part of the topic.
<Gavrila> Sorry t didn't seem to me like "3.5 beta ready for breezy backports"
<Gavrila> anyway I'm just updating from backports and I'm downloading 3.4.3
* Psi-Jack sgakes his head and sighs.
<Psi-Jack> I'm getting 3.5.1 right now.
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<Gavrila> I'm using archives.ubuntu.com breezy-backports isn't it right?
<MetaMorfoziS> i have a (i think driver)problem  about the main command line
<MetaMorfoziS> if i press ctrl alt f1 or sg
<MetaMorfoziS> it is a brutal screen with lines
<MetaMorfoziS> and black r pink background
<MetaMorfoziS> so i'm isn't see the console
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody any idea?
<MetaMorfoziS> @ home it1s work, but at this notebook it isn't.
<peratu> Hi.
<peratu> I can't install kubuntu-ppc. I have the dvd of kubuntu dapper. I select 'install' or 'expert' , but always crashes.
<peratu> cannot allocate PCI device.
<iceman> hi
<_asd> how can i burn an iso to a cd??
<Psi-Jack> peratu: Dapper is not considered stable.
<Psi-Jack> _asd: k3b can do that.
<peratu> Psi-Jack , ok. I will try a stable.
<_asd> oh right thx
<m_tadeu> hi....i'm unable to mount an ext3 partition...can anyone help?
<Psi-Jack> m_tadeu: More details?
<m_tadeu> Psi-Jack: The system reported: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda2, missing codepage or other error
<Psi-Jack> m_tadeu: Is this a filesystem that is in fstab, or are you using strictly command-line to mount it?
<m_tadeu> Psi-Jack: in fstab...want the line?
<Psi-Jack> m_tadeu: Yes
<m_tadeu> Psi-Jack: /dev/hda2 /media/shared1 ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid,nouser 0 1
<Psi-Jack> My god.
<Psi-Jack> m_tadeu: Why do you have all those options?
<m_tadeu> Psi-Jack: just copied from the / partion, made by kubuntu
<Phazeman> hi. i've upgraded to dapper and since then i can't start X as my own user. i used to get X started after boot but no more :( can someone please help ?
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, Kubuntu, for me, just uses "defaults"
<Psi-Jack> m_tadeu: I recommend using defaults, as well.
<m_tadeu> Psi-Jack: let me try...you mean defaults, only, right?
<Psi-Jack> m_tadeu: correct.
<m_tadeu> Psi-Jack: same thing :(
<Phazeman> trappist: here ?
<trappist> hey
<Psi-Jack> m_tadeu: Okay.. Have you formatted /dev/hda2 before?
<m_tadeu> Psi-Jack: yes..the weird thing is that i formated it yesterday. and i managed to mount it right after...after a reboot, i'm getting this error
<Psi-Jack> Sounds like it got corrupted, somehow.
<Phazeman> trappist: hey there
<Phazeman> trappist: troubles here...
<m_tadeu> Psi-Jack: is there a way to recover it? without data loss?
<trappist> Phazeman: what's up
<Phazeman> trappist: after the upgrade to dapper (yes .. i know.. stupid idea...) there is no more X started for my user
<Phazeman> trappist: any idea how to fix it ?
<Psi-Jack> m_tadeu: fsck.ext3 -n /dev/hda2
<trappist> Phazeman: what video card?
<Phazeman> trappist: NVIDIA
<Psi-Jack> m_tadeu: That is a read-only quick test.
<trappist> Phazeman: did you rebuild your drivers?
<Phazeman> trappist: NVIDIA drivers reinstalled OK
<Phazeman> yes just reinstalled it
<trappist> anything in the X log?
<Psi-Jack> Heh, I need to install the nvidia drivers..
<Psi-Jack> But I'm waiting till after all the base packages are up-to-date.
<Phazeman> trappist: looks like the log is clean. going to see in it again just for the case
<trappist> Phazeman: I upgraded to dapper too and I had to make symlinks to where the nvidia drivers got installed to
<Psi-Jack> I'm curious though.
<trappist> the libGL.so and libGLcore.so I think
<Psi-Jack> Why in the fsck does modprobe.d/alsa-base have all those install lines?
<Phazeman> trappist: look like you are right ! the glcore module is not loaded !!!
<crimsun> Psi-Jack: because it needs to.
<Psi-Jack> Needs? No, no, it doesn't NEED to. :)
<crimsun> Psi-Jack: otherwise we hear "but [..]  doesn't work!" *whine*
<Phazeman> trappist: dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so: undefined symbol: __glXLastContext  <- this is the error
<Psi-Jack> crimsun: Heh. Why not make use of alsa-conf, or whatever that tool is, to configure sound specifically? ;)
<trappist> Phazeman: try to find where the new libGLcore.so is and make a symlink
<crimsun> Psi-Jack: because we don't ship alsaconf, it being a bug-ridden security errata-filled pos.
<Phazeman> trappist: oki
<Psi-Jack> Heh
<Psi-Jack> Well, I have two sound cards. How do I get emu10k1 loaded into slot-0, and via82xx loaded into slot-1?
<trappist> crimsun: so how do you feel about alsaconf
<crimsun> trappist: I love it.
<Psi-Jack> lol
<trappist> Phazeman: it took me hours to get X running again (with glx) after I upgraded
<crimsun> Psi-Jack: echo "options snd-via82xx index=-2" |sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe/alsa-base
<trappist> Phazeman: but that's because I forgot I had added composite to my xorg.conf
<crimsun> Psi-Jack: modprobe.d^
<Psi-Jack> crimsun: Hmmm.. Interesting. Basically shoving via82xx back.. That's one way to do it, I suppose. :)
<Phazeman> trappist: ahhhh :(
<Phazeman> trappist: i'll try to start it now
<m_tadeu> Psi-Jack: finished running that...fixed the errors but...still can't mount
<Phazeman> trappist: btw... how do you start the DM in kubuntu
<Phazeman> ?
<Psi-Jack> m_tadeu: Dunno then, dude.
<Phazeman> trappist: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start doesn't do it
<trappist> Phazeman: I learned it's easier if you wipe out your X log between attempts so it's easier to find those 'ee' entries in it if it doesn't work out
<Phazeman> trappist: cool
<Psi-Jack> ext3, once it gets corrupted, it can easily become dust, unfortunately.
<trappist> Phazeman: kdm restart - it's probably already running
<m_tadeu> Psi-Jack: pitty....thanx anyway :)
<Phazeman> trappist: nop.. doesn't do it...
<ilba7r> hi running an .rm file with totem-xine the pc hangs and i get kernel panic message when i look at dmesg? any ideas?
<trappist> Phazeman: if you have a valid .xinitrc try just startx - might have to sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-common for permissions first
<Psi-Jack> Ewww, totem? That gnome crap?
<nat> is it possible to user `nice` with a process number ?
<ilba7r> lol nice comment
<nat> to change the priority of a task ?
<Psi-Jack> Kaffeine, man, Kaffeine, with xine. :)
<Phazeman> trappist: dang.. now this is VERY odd.. /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver-common is broken or not fully installed
<trappist> nat: you mean renice a running app?
<nat> yes
<trappist> Phazeman: doh!
<trappist> nat: yes
<Phazeman> trappist: but sudo startx works just fine !!!
<nat> with renice ok :)
<nat> thks
<Psi-Jack> Anyone here run servers? :)
<Phazeman> trappist: any ideas ?
<trappist> Phazeman: put allowed_users=anybody in /etc/X11/Xwrapper.config
<Phazeman> sec
<Psi-Jack> Specifically, anyone here run OpenLDAP with LDAPv3 bind support? :)
<trappist> Phazeman: what does /etc/init.d/kdm restart say?
<Phazeman> trappist: doesn't say anything at all
<Phazeman> trappist: just brings an empty line
<trappist> lame
<Psi-Jack> Man, I'm glad I'm not compiling KDE, this time, but it still feels like it takes forever just to download. LOL
<trappist> what about stop then start?
<Phazeman> Psi-Jack: i know what you are speaking about... doing it right now
<Phazeman> trappist: dang it......
<Psi-Jack> Phazeman: Heh
<Psi-Jack> Then I gotta reboot, once I get the latest kernel updated in properly, instead of the i386 image.
<Psi-Jack> Oh, speaking of the kernel. What are the "restricted modules?"
<trappist> Psi-Jack: non-open-source modules, like nvidia drivers and such
<Psi-Jack> Oh.. I see.
<Psi-Jack> So, I probably already have the nvidia glx drivers, huh?
<divansantana> hi!Im having that printing problem,as you click on printers, it says initialisin g print manager and hangs! Any ideas?I'v reinstalled all cups related packages with no luck
<Phazeman> trappist: i think i will wait until the whole update thingy finish and restart the beast
<trappist> Phazeman: stuff is still installing?!
<Phazeman> doing an upgrade right now
<Phazeman> KDE packages
<Psi-Jack> Heh
<Psi-Jack> That would be WHY kdm may not be working. :p
<Phazeman> Psi-Jack: it didn't work yesterday and 2 days ago to
<Phazeman> too*
<Psi-Jack> Hmm
<Phazeman> same reactions
<Psi-Jack> And the punt is goood! Good recovery. :)
<trappist> Phazeman: yeah, let that finish first :)
<Phazeman> the surgery finished successefuly, the patient is dead
<Phazeman> :)
<Psi-Jack> heh
<Psi-Jack> Ahh, kde 3.5.1 now installing.
<Phazeman> yah yah :)
<Psi-Jack> Has the tmpfs bug been fixed? I noticed on shutdown, it wouldn't umount  tmpfs.
<divansantana> hi!Im having that printing problem,as you click on printers, it says initialisin g print manager and hangs! Any ideas?I'v reinstalled all cups related packages with no luck
<m_tadeu> Psi-Jack: i used tune2fs....it worked...i haven't lost anything :) thanx
<bouncing> How do I get konq and kscd to stop hassling me with popup windows when I insert an audio CD or USB drive?
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody heard about libvgahw?
<bouncing> The "Do Nothing" thing is a dirty lie
<tchize> hello, is there airport support for kubuntu on mac os x
<tchize> s/os x :)
<tchize> i meant mac g4 :)
<bouncing> is airport different than normal wifi?
<tchize> i mean driver support for hardware
<tchize> airport card
<MetaMorfoziS> hi tchzie
<MetaMorfoziS> you heard about libvgahw?
<tchize> dunno
<divansantana> fixed the problem, lo interface was down...
<bouncing> tchize: http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Linux.Wireless.drivers.802.11b.html#Airport
<bouncing> tchize: If you're new to Linuxland/compiling drivers/whatnot, you might go out and buy a fully supported card.
<knoppix> how large is kubuntu on the disk, usualy, after install
<bouncing> Anyone? Tell konq and kscd to shut-up upon automount?
<m_tadeu> how do i set write permissions for any user in an ext3 partition?
<tchize> bouncing do you think it is *possible* to add hardware to a ibook?
<tchize> a usb wifi card perhaps or a frewire one :)
<Psi-Jack> knoppix: 1.5gb
<bouncing> tchize: I thought iBooks had PC Card?
<bouncing> tchize: If not, go with USB
<Psi-Jack> m_tadeu: chmod ugo+rw file
<tchize> nope :)
<bouncing> Or, try getting the airport working
<tchize> that's the idea :)
<tchize> anyway
<tchize> this is not my ibook
<tchize> am forwarding the link to my friend
<tchize> :p
<bouncing> airport's probably preferable because they would put the antenna in the monitor
<Psi-Jack> Man, how fracking big is that linux-image? Heh
<UFO> does enyone have the link for config kde and gnome at same time without seeing each others software
<Vge> darn im good messing up installations
<Psi-Jack> Geez. ~18mb for a linux-image?
<trappist> Psi-Jack: it contains the kernel and all the modules
<Psi-Jack> trappist: Well, most of the main modules. ;)
<Psi-Jack> The ones that are actually natively part of linux.
<trappist> well, yeah
<m_tadeu> Psi-Jack: mmm....what about to all partition? is there a way to do that?
<Psi-Jack> m_tadeu: Ummm. You want a regular user to have full read/write access to every file on the system?
<m_tadeu> Psi-Jack: its not the system partition....its a shared partition
<Psi-Jack> m_tadeu: So you mean, ALL the directories/files of the partition, not ALL partitions?
<m_tadeu> Psi-Jack: nop...only one of my ext3 partitions....that one will contain shared data
<Psi-Jack> chmod -R ugo+rw /path/to/mountpoint/*
<Psi-Jack> -R makes it recursive.
<jay0> hi all
<Psi-Jack> m_tadeu: You should really man chmod someday.
<m_tadeu> Psi-Jack: i'll give it a good look right now ;)
<jay0> i need to install a program for school, and i have instructions on how to do it on debian.  Since kubuntu is based on debian, i assumed i can use teh same instructions.  am i correct?  the instructions are listed here: http://wiki.splitbrain.org/ns2
<jay0> kde!
<jay0> kde351!
<Psi-Jack> Heh. I can't browse to the site you pointed out, jay0, at the moment.
<trappist> it will probably work
<jay0> no need to change commands or directories or anything?
<Psi-Jack> Heh, my kde is updated, and I haven't restarted yet.
<jay0> oh btw, where can i find instructions on how to update kde?
<Psi-Jack> kubuntu.org
<Psi-Jack> Ahh, just about time for me to reboot now.
<_tijn> hi all
<jay0> trappist: would you mind taking a quick look at the site to check the commands?  i'm a total n00b so i'll be entering the commands word for word.
<Psi-Jack> BRB
<_tijn> i cant get my battery status to work
<trappist> jay0: enter the commands one at a time.  if one of them fails, take a closer look at it and see if you can figure out why.  if not, maybe ask google why, and ask here if you have to.
<Vge> hmm, is it bad if installation fails to "Unable to install initrd-tools"? :)
<_tijn> ive got apmd, de module is there, but i cant load it, it say, no such device
<jay0> ok thanks
<Drakeson> seems like something about xserver has been b0rked! the bold fonts are extremely bold now!
<Drakeson> (dapper)
<_tijn> ow wait, found it
<Vge> hmm, what can i do when my "Install the base system" fails?
<_tijn> linux-apic isnt supported (by bios)
<_tijn> Vge: do you get any output other than that?
<_tijn> if you switch consoles, during install, you can see the complete output
<_tijn> i think it was under alt-F3
<_tijn> not sure though
<bimberi> Vge: could it it be a bad CD ...
<bimberi> !verify
<ubotu> I guess verify is to check the integrity of your installation media, one way is to visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto
<Psi-Jack> Sweeet
<Psi-Jack> Okay. What's the option in xorg.conf to stop the nvidia logo?
<jay0> ok, i have another question
<jay0> when a program is made to run under unix, and then i try to install it, i found out it'
<jay0> s not going to work
<jay0> but do i have to do anything to "uninstall" what it's one up until the errors?
<Vge> wohoo, now i lost my /home drive, gg nr
<Psi-Jack> What the heck?
<Psi-Jack> The KDE Regional Keyboard Layouts list is empty now...
<Vge> ubotu: after googleing it appeared broken partition tables, and i lost some data, grrr
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, Vge
<Psi-Jack> Something in kde 3.5.1 removed all the keyboard layouts.. :/
<Vge> Psi-Jack: i needed to reboot the KDE when i updated
<Psi-Jack> Vge: I just rebooted my system, and came back up with KDE. :p
<Vge> k
<luka74> Psi-Jack: know issue - you can workaround by doing ln -s /etc/X11/xkb /usr/share/X11/xkb
<luka74> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 12 2006-02-10 22:46 /usr/share/X11/xkb -> /etc/X11/xkb
<Psi-Jack> Alright.
<Psi-Jack> That's much better. Thanks luka74
<Psi-Jack> Heh, I love it. KDE's got everything, including the kitchensync. :)
<Blissex> Psi-Jack: thats not a bad pun. But don't tell the KDE developers, or they will really create an app with that name.
<Psi-Jack> Ummm.
<Psi-Jack> Should I say, they already do?
<Blissex> Psi-Jack: I was afriad you would say that :-)
<Psi-Jack> Hehe
<kkathman> Psi-Jack:  good luck :)
<Psi-Jack> kkathman: Hmm?
<kkathman> glad you got things up and running :)
<Psi-Jack> Well, just testing things out. ;)
<Psi-Jack> I'm about to put kubuntu server on one of my other systems, and try to get LDAPv3 binding working correctly.
<kkathman> Psi-Jack:  I have 3 boxes on my network...some using Breezy and others still using Hoary...they just rock along nicely
<_tijn> i mostly have debian
<Psi-Jack> Well, once getting past the initial bugs of Kubunty, it might actually be worth using. :)
<_tijn> but i must say iam quite impressed
<_tijn> yep
<_tijn> if only my laptop batt had some visuals :/
<kkathman> Psi-Jack:  if you do find bugs, please check at launchpad and be sure they have been reported
<kkathman> some bugs are KDE based, others Kubuntu-based
<Psi-Jack> There's secret kubuntu developers, in here, aren't there? :)
<_tijn> hehe
<trappist> tijn: I have an applet in my systray that shows how my battery's doing
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, what exactly is kubuntu-desktop, and why does it keep removing akode?
<_tijn> trappist: yes, but the applet is an frontend
<trappist> yep
<_tijn> it uses acpi
<_tijn> or apm
<_tijn> that doesnt work
<trappist> ah.
<trappist> it does for me, but definitely not for everybody.
<_tijn> meh, my laptop is know not to have acpi support
<Psi-Jack> Oh, a meta-package. heh
<_tijn> hey, acpid seems to be running
<Psi-Jack> Aha..
<Psi-Jack> Found another flaw.
<Psi-Jack> akode and libakode are the same thing, but one's for 3.4.x, and the other for 3.5.1
<_tijn> q: does this should fix my batt prob? http://acpi.sourceforge.net/dsdt/view.php?id=568
<Psi-Jack> Heh, my next feat, will be to install the ncessary multimedia packages. For DVD, win32codecs, and all.
<as_284> hello
<as_284> do you know how to import from KMAIL in Evolution?
<Psi-Jack> Kmail uses standard Maildir or mbox mailboxes.
<as_284> yes
<Psi-Jack> Try #gnome for gnome-based crap.
<as_284> ok
<Psi-Jack> Ask not how to import from kmail, but whatever format your mailboxes are in.
<as_284> Psi-jack: thanks
<jason_> hi, i tried to input "sudo echo "/usr/local/lib" >> /etc/ld.so.conf" and i got a Permission denied error
<jason_> can someone tell me how to resolve this?
<_tijn> what does an asl file do? better Q what do i do with it :D
<trappist> jason_: you can't really do redirects with sudo like that.  you have to use tee.
<Psi-Jack> You ask it it's Age, Sex, and Location? :)
<jason_> trappist: how do you use tee?
<_tijn> hehe
<trappist> jason_: or just sudoedit /etc/ld.so.conf and add it manually
<_tijn> o wait found an howto
<_tijn> afk
<trappist> jason_: why, man tee, of course :)
* MetaMorfoziS hi all
<Aragorn_Guardian> hi...
<jason_> trappist: am i appending?
<Aragorn_Guardian> i need format 1722 floppies...anyone can help me?
<trappist> jason_: yes
<Aragorn_Guardian> in ubuntu has no /dev/fd01722...:/
<jason_> trappist: how do you get out of a "man"?
<satempler> Aragorn_Guardian: use a 1GB usb stick lol
<Aragorn_Guardian> ehehehehehe
<Aragorn_Guardian> nice idea...hehehe
<trappist> jason_: q
<Aragorn_Guardian> i need the floppy...hehehe
<Aragorn_Guardian> ok...how can i made the dev by mysqlf...
<Aragorn_Guardian> :/
<Aragorn_Guardian> makedev
<MetaMorfoziS> jason_ ctrl c?
<jason_> thanks all
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<Aragorn_Guardian> :(
<Aragorn_Guardian> no makedev????
<jason_> ok, i tried "sudo tee -a "/usr/local/lib" /etc/ld.so.conf" and i got "tee: /usr/local/lib: Is a directory" what am i doing wrong?
<satempler> Aragorn_Guardian: you basicly just neet to tell the mkfs utill to do it 1722 times
<Aragorn_Guardian> ???
<Aragorn_Guardian> and mknod????
<satempler> Aragorn_Guardian: you don't need a dev file for that many floppys unless you have 1722 floppy drives
<Aragorn_Guardian> noooo..
<jason_> trappist?
<Aragorn_Guardian> 8)
<Aragorn_Guardian> i said...capacity of it...
<satempler> oh ok well thats easy enough
<Aragorn_Guardian> floppies are 1440....you can format them in 1680, or 1722
<Aragorn_Guardian> 8)
<satempler> oh ok don't wory there is a way to do it without the dev one sec
<Aragorn_Guardian> nice... 8)
<satempler> what format do you need fat ?
<jason_> anyone: how do you edit "/etc/ld.so.conf"?
<trappist> jason_: sudo vi /etc/ld.so.conf
<Aragorn_Guardian> yes
<t3nd0> whats the package called that enables dual display?
<satempler> Aragorn_Guardian: mkfs.vfat /dev/fd0 shoud work fine
<m_tadeu> how can i use the webcam?
<satempler> Aragorn_Guardian: still looking to be shure
<Aragorn_Guardian> nice...thanks...
<satempler> Aragorn_Guardian: well just try it and see
<jason_> trappist:  all i get is a blank screen... (ie i dont' know how to use vi)... i know, i'm a hopeless n00b....
<satempler> jason_: use nano
<jason_> satempler: how do you use nano?
<Psi-Jack> Heh
<satempler> jason_: nano sometextfile.conf
<t3nd0> sudo nano -w
<Psi-Jack> nano is like one of the easiest editors in the world.
<MetaMorfoziS> yes
<MetaMorfoziS> nano fore2a
<t3nd0> hrm my opengl isnt working
<MetaMorfoziS> :DD
<MetaMorfoziS> 4ewa:D
<jason_> should my /etc/ld.so.conf be blank?
<Psi-Jack> Why doesn't glxgears show the fps?
<trappist> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS type "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<t3nd0> what program gives me the cool osx style app bar at the bottom?
<satempler> Psi-Jack: look at the console
<trappist> satempler: glxgears has changed.  it doesn't give you fps anymore by default.
<MetaMorfoziS> t3nd0: it's intresting me
<Psi-Jack> My gods. :)
<Psi-Jack> That's a long command-line for what purpose did they bother? LOL
<Aragorn_Guardian> satempler:  tomsrtbt has a script to make the devices...it uses mknod...
<NRG88> hi, linux does not recognize my hp printer, and while booting, OK doesn't appear at the checklist for HP Linux Prining Service
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm saw a screenshot with it @ kde-look.org, but i don't know what is it..
<Aragorn_Guardian> i am looking...
<orion_fr_24> !kbfx
<ubotu> orion_fr_24: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Psi-Jack> Getting 2000+ FPS, though.
<Aragorn_Guardian> thanks by help... 8)
<trappist> Psi-Jack: they probably got sick to death of people using glxgears as a benchmarking tool
<Psi-Jack> trappist: That's not a good reason. They could always just state that in the loading. :p
<MetaMorfoziS> what program gives me the cool osx style app bar at the bottom?
<trappist> Psi-Jack: they can pretty much do whatever they want :)  I don't see a problem with it
<satempler> shouldn't be nessicary
<jason_> satempler: in nano, what does "M-A" to append mean?
<Psi-Jack> Okay.. Hmm.
<orion_fr_24> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<Psi-Jack> win32codecs isn't in the universe or multiverse?
<satempler> jason_: I am not shure
<jason_> satempler: how do i append then?
<satempler> Psi-Jack: get those from plf
<trappist> Psi-Jack: it's w32codecs
<t3nd0> how come superkarumbu isnt in the adept package manager?
<trappist> t3nd0: because it's superkaramba?
<Psi-Jack> satempler: I /really/ don't trust 3rd party packagers right now.
<jason_> satempler: ohhhhh!!! it means "alt"!!
<t3nd0> err thats what i meant
<t3nd0> superkaramba isnt in the adept package manager
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, but still, nothing in official package repos for w32codecs
<satempler> Psi-Jack: then you are stuck
<Psi-Jack> !easysources
<ubotu> Psi-Jack: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Psi-Jack> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Psi-Jack> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<satempler> Psi-Jack: they are in the plf repos
<Psi-Jack> Right
<trappist> Psi-Jack: just grab the tarball from mplayer.hu and extract it into /usr/lib/win32 if you like
<satempler> ya true
<LeeJunFan> Psi-Jack: better to put in /usr/local/lib/codecs
<Psi-Jack> I think I know what I'll do.
<Psi-Jack> Sometimes, use plf, or what-not, but keep them disabled in normal circumstances. :)
<jason_> how do you uninstall something?  i accidentally installed something in my home directory...
<jason_> can i just delete the folder?
<_anilk> anyone can help me upgrade to dapper
<_anilk> it says it wants to remove KDE packages
<_anilk> Once we update sources.list, why not run "apt-get upgrade" instead of "apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<Psi-Jack> dist-upgrade handles distribution upgrades.
<_anilk> what difference does it make
<jason_> anyone?  uninstalling help?
<Psi-Jack> A /lot/
<_anilk> since i updated sources.list to make system understant that its dapper, why not just use apt-get upgrade
<_anilk> For me apt-get dist-upgrade is trying to remove most kde packages
<_anilk> looks like i wont get answers :-(
<trappist> _anilk: some packages have changed names, things move around, etc.  upgrade will just upgrade existing packages, and dist-upgrade will do the rest, like removing packages whose names have changed and replacing them, etc.
<trappist> _anilk: you want to do upgrade THEN dist-upgrade.
<Psi-Jack> _anilk: Likely, because you don't have the Dapper sources.
<Psi-Jack> dist-upgrade handles distribution-specific package changes.
<_anilk> this is what i did
<_anilk> update sources.list to say dapper
<Psi-Jack> Packages that were made for breezy, will be removed if there is no dapper package for it, for example.
<_anilk> said dist-upgrade
<Psi-Jack> Why doesn't ALSA's Master channel not work for the REAR surround channel? :)
<_anilk> it wants to remove kdebase kdenetwork ...
<Psi-Jack> _anilk: You do realize, Dapper is not "stable", correct?
<_anilk> yes
<_anilk> but atlease kde3.5.1 packages are available right ?
<trappist> yep
<antlarr> hi
<_anilk> i am running breezy + kde351
<trappist> _anilk: don't cry if you can't get X to start after you upgrade
<Psi-Jack> trappist: What kernal version does dapper come with?
<trappist> Psi-Jack: 2.6.15-15 is the current build
<Psi-Jack> Err. Have currently, sorry. ;)
<Psi-Jack> 15? That could be why nvidia's kernel module wouldn't work.
<antlarr> I have breezy running on a laptop and acpi is writing on /var/log/acpid.log a few lines each 20 seconds or less (not a constant frequency, but always less than 30 seconds)
<^rob^> hello
<antlarr> any idea on how to turn it off without turning acpi off ?
<trappist> Psi-Jack: it works, it just has to be rebuilt - and then you have to put some extra work into it
<Psi-Jack> linux .14 and up need pretty much the bleeding latest version of the kernel driver module.
<^rob^> how do i get rid of "Last chance to quit..." message from cdrecord ?
<_anilk> trappist: At current state will dist-upgrade(breezy + kde351) == dapper + kde351 ???
<Psi-Jack> ^rob^: Change the source code to omit it out? :)
<^rob^> no other option?
<Psi-Jack> man cdrecord for alternatives. ;)
<trappist> _anilk: I can't parse your question
<jason_> trappist: when you do "make" does it "install" the app to the folder that the source is in?
<_anilk> trappist: why should dist-upgrade try to remove kde packages on a kubuntu system ?
<^rob^> Psi-Jack: ty - i did that - and have not seen anything about that in man page
<trappist> jason_: erm, sort of.  not really.  it just builds the source.
<jason_> trappist: so is there any harm in moving the folder to somewhere else?
<trappist> _anilk: it shouldn't try to remove all of them, but quite a few have been replaced or split up into separate packages and things like that
<jason_> trappist: can i go so far as to delete the folder?
<_anilk> it is removing complete kde stuff
<trappist> jason_: what are we talking about?
<_anilk> trappist: it is removing complete kde stuff
<jason_> trappist: i had a tar.gz that i untared and "make"d but i did that all in the wrong directory, i think...
<Psi-Jack> Hmm.
<Psi-Jack> Kubuntu has something for "options" for init.d scripts, correct?
<trappist> _anilk: for each package it's removing, have a look in the packages being installed for a possible replacement
<trappist> jason_: doesn't matter where you do that
<jason_> trappist: ok thanks.  so where does it "install" to?
<_anilk> trappist: it is remove things like kdebase kdenetwork kdemultimedia kicker ... Definitely something else is wrong
<Psi-Jack> Trying to figure out how to get hdparm to enable DMA on all drives, not just HDD's, but DVD drives too.
<Psi-Jack> Ahh, /etc/default is the init.d script options dir, eh?
<trappist> _anilk: those are all metapackages
<luka74> Psi-Jack: you need to add "dma=on" to /etc/hdparm.conf
<_anilk> trappist: check this link - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-89903.html
<_anilk> trappist: it is exactly the same problem i am facing
<troy> Psi-Jack: I put the following in my hdparm.conf: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/553289
<trappist> _anilk: it's not a problem.  those are just metapackages and they don't matter.
<troy> Psi-Jack: it'll also improve burning speeds substantially
<marseillai> http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14beta1/ ------>> only for dapper!!! :( :(
<trappist> _anilk: packages like that don't even contain files - their whole purpose is to depend on other packages so you can get a whole suite of stuff just by installing one package, like kubuntu-desktop.
<trappist> _anilk: uninstalling those doesn't take the dependecies with it.
<_anilk> trappist: thats good. But it also wants to remove adept akode akregator amarok amarok-arts amarok-engines amarok-gstreamer amarok-xine amor ark artsbuilder atlantik atlantikdesigner ...
<_anilk> trappist: is that OK ?
<trappist> like I said, a lot of packages have been renamed, moved around, split up etc.  I did this, went through that, and I still have all my kde goodness.
<_anilk> hmm
<trappist> _anilk: but I'm not recommending you do it.  things will break.  dapper is not stable.
<trappist> there's a good chance X won't even start.
<_anilk> trappist: If kde runs with kate konsole konqueror thats good enough for me
<trappist> _anilk: X has to run first :)
<trappist> after you manage to boot, of course
<_anilk> trappist: if it works for you, why not me :D
<_martin> WHAT is up with Multiverse repo????? It has been down for several days now!
<trappist> _anilk: I spent hours fixing things and submitting bug reports after I did it.  I did it because I'm confident I can fix whatever breaks.
<trappist> _anilk: for example, there's a fatal typo in the starx script in the xinit package.  that took a while to track down.
<trappist> *startx
<_anilk> trappist: hmm, i could tried things like that if it was not my office laptop. This will be a thing to try for weekend
<trappist> _anilk: good idea.  give yourself time to fix breakage on your own time :)
<_anilk> trappist: When do you suggest me to move to dapper test :D ?
<trappist> _anilk: when it's released in april
<_anilk> trappist: not before that ?
<trappist> _anilk: dapper is for people who can fix it when it breaks.  not for people who think they want the newest, shiniest packages, because it's not stable.
<_anilk> trappist: thanks. will go and give a try on weekend.
<trappist> cool
<_anilk> trappist: can i know who you are ;-)
<gilrim> anyone familiar witxawtv?
<gilrim> anyone familiar with xawtv?
<Knowerrors> Can someone help with this, new drive I just insalled, has a fstab entry, sudo mount /dev/hdb3 /mnt/
<Knowerrors> mount: /dev/hdb3 already mounted or /mnt/ busy
<tripplethrendo> would anyone mind telling me the name of that app that gives you an osx style toolbar?
<_anilk> trappist: thanks
<troy> tripplethrendo: you want the file menus, etc. on the top?
<arrinmurr> Knowerrors: err.. are you sure you want to mount it straight to /mnt? and anyway, if you have it in fstab, you should just say "sudo mount /mnt"
<tripplethrendo> no i want the bigger logos that scroll when you move over them
<tripplethrendo> on the bottom, like in osx
<troy> tripplethrendo: try out superkaramba
<tripplethrendo> oh yeah thats the one i couldnt remember the name thank you
<tripplethrendo> is it difficult to install on kubuntu?
<troy> tripplethrendo: sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<troy> personally, I hate that way of doing things
<antlarr> noone knows about acpid ?
<Knowerrors> arrinmurr: I tried just typing sudo mount /dev/hdb3 /mnt , same message
<tripplethrendo> that seems easy enough
<Knowerrors> my fstab enty - /dev/hdb3       /mnt/hdb3       reiserfs    defaults        0       0
<troy> antlarr: seems like there should be something useful in /etc/acpi
<troy> antlarr: but I don't actually know what you're looking for specifically ...
<arrinmurr> Knowerrors: so the mountpoint is /mnt/hdb3, but you try to mount it to /mnt? what if you try "sudo mount /mnt/hdb3" ?
<Knowerrors> same thing
<Knowerrors> do I need to reboot for new fstab enties to be enabled?
<tripplethrendo> i've got another question.... how do i setup permissions so that i can set backgrounds and such in display settings that are on OTHER DRIVES (ntfs), it says something about only being able to use stuff in home folder or local folder something like that
<arrinmurr> Knowerrors: hmm.. not sure. are you sure it's not already mounted somewhere?
<Knowerrors> I can't find it... tried cat /etc/mtab
<arrinmurr> ok. well, i'm afraid i don't know what's wrong then
<arrinmurr> Knowerrors: maybe you should just try rebooting then. that could be the easy way to fix it
<Knowerrors> yeah, will try that now...
<Knowerrors> brb :)
<antlarr> troy: I want to stop acpid writing to the /var/log/acpid.log file a lot of lines each few seconds
<antlarr> [Mon Feb 13 22:49:53 2006]  received event "battery C13B 00000081 00000001"
<antlarr> [Mon Feb 13 22:49:53 2006]  notifying client 6885[110:110] 
<antlarr> [Mon Feb 13 22:49:53 2006]  executing action "/etc/acpi/power.sh"
<antlarr> etc
<matt24> How do I install firefox in breezy 5.10
<arafat> !rpcgen
<ubotu> arafat: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tijn_> apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<tijn_> as root
<tijn_> with sudo that is
<tijn_> well iam off to bed, Cya all
<matt24> I haven't setup a administrator account yet
<visik7> it's useless
<visik7> does anyone use remote desktop integrated in kde351 ?
<matt24> under Adept it says that firefox is installed. but its not in the menu of internet prorgrams
<visik7> I mean the server not the client
<angasule> I can't get some unicode fonts to work :(
<visik7> matt24: alt+f2 -> firefox
<arafat> !joram
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, arafat
<matt24> can't open
<matt24> can someone tell me how to pull packages from the web instead of the dvd
<Psi-Jack> Hmm.. This is annoying.
<Psi-Jack> Everytime I close Kaffeine, I get a drkonq about it. :/
<tanubis> matt24: you have apt running, right?
<matt24> not sure
<matt24> just installed
<matt24> first time using
<Psi-Jack> Anyone else, running kde 3.5.1, get that when closing kaffeine, drkonq coming up saying it crashed?
<tanubis> matt24: did you install firefox already?
<matt24> getting away from windows xp and the spyware and viruses
<matt24> yup\
<arrinmurr> Psi-Jack: what version of kaffeine?
<matt24> but it was from the dvd
<tanubis> matt24: ah... first time defenestrating?
<tanubis> matt24: ok, well, the way to install stuff on kubuntu is generally going to be through apt
<Psi-Jack> arrinmurr: 0.7
<arrinmurr> Psi-Jack: there's 0.7.1 in the backports. the crashing problem is fixed in it.
<tanubis> matt24: type alt-f2 to bring up a run dialogue, and then type konsole and enter
<tanubis> that brings up your command shell
<matt24> k
<tanubis> if you want to install firefox from there, type sudo apt-get install firefox
<tanubis> actually
<Psi-Jack> arrinmurr: Backports? Okie dokie. :)
<tanubis> first thing you want to do is type sudo apt-get update
<matt24> need some help installing ATI drivers for a x800 pro video card to please if someone can.
<tanubis> and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<Psi-Jack> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<matt24> I don't have an administrator account setup yet
<tanubis> matt24: you don't get one on kubuntu unless you manually go through it, and it's not recommended
<tanubis> matt24: just use sudo
<matt24> I do
<matt24> and it asks for a passwork
<matt24> password
<tanubis> that's the password you have for YOUR login
<tanubis> it gives the default user admin powers with sudo by default
<matt24> k
<matt24> firefox is installed
<matt24> now for ATI drivers
<zblach> matt24,firefox 1.5?
<tanubis> zblach: more than likely 1.0.7
<zblach> tanubis, that's what i'm thinking
<matt24> yup
<Flexo> its godamn impossible to compile that irssi in that shitty kubuntu ;)
<matt24> 1.0.7
<zblach> spent a while trying to install 1.5. no success.
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm
<tanubis> zblach: what's in 1.5 that you really want?
<Psi-Jack> There's an easy way to install Mozilla 1.5
<Flexo> can anyone help me?
<zblach> tanubis, had a bit of weirdness with 1.0.7
<tanubis> ah
<matt24> how do I install
<zblach> i.e files would be saved with double extensions
<tripplethrendo> what version of kde is used in the current kubuntu installation?
<matt24> Can someone in here who has an ati card. help me installl the drivers and get it working
<tanubis> matt24: not sure, but try enabling the universe/multiverse repositories in apt and then trying apt-cache search ait
<zblach> matt24, sudo apt-get install fglrx-xorg-drivers
<tanubis> *ati
<Psi-Jack> tripplethrendo: 3.4.something?
<zblach> Psi-Jack, 3.4.2, neh?
<Psi-Jack> Yeah.
<luka74> matt24: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<zblach> tanubis, you running firefox?
<tanubis> zblach: yes, but it's 1.0.7
<zblach> k
<tanubis> haven't seen any reason to upgrade to 1.5
<zblach|away|> files would be saved as 'something.tar.gz.tar'
<gilrim> what program is suggested for recording video of a pinncle card? I'm using  aquite old p3 here, and I been trying xawtv, but somehow I only get video and no audio - even tho the computer relays audio to the stereo at playback...
<Psi-Jack> Heh, I betcha I know why 1.5 isn't in repos yet. ;)
<zblach|away|> Psi-Jack, why?
<matt24> need the install instructions for breezy 5.10 ATI drivers
<Psi-Jack> Because when it's actually compiled, it shows as Deer Park, instead of Mozilla Firefox.
<hollywoodb> gilrim: if you're using alsa make sure capture and input channels are unmuted & turned up
<Flexo> my irssi refuses to ./configure completely, can anyone help meg.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what's the embedded audio player of kde in konqueror?
<Psi-Jack> But, Anyway.
<arrinmurr> Tallia1Kubuntu: kaffeine ?
<Psi-Jack> To install Mozilla Firefox 1.5, for now, you can just get the offical binaries from Mozilla's site, untar it to /opt/mozilla, or /usr/local/mozilla, and just edit your kmenus to load it directly.
* Cygnus_X1 saluta tutti e stacca
<gilrim> hollywoodb: record is the red 'led' below the slider in kmix?
<gilrim> that's supposed to be lit?
<Psi-Jack> To set it as a recording source, yes./
<hollywoodb> Tallia1Kubuntu: noatun, you can set it in kcontrol, KDE Components -> File Associations
<hollywoodb> gilrim: yes, should be lit under the input you're using and the capture channel, and both need to be turned up
<matt24> what player can play mpg
<Psi-Jack> Lots.
<Psi-Jack> Kaffeine is one, though.
<tripplethrendo> so i can only download 3.2-3.5 themes on kde-look.org  with the current release of kubuntu?
<Psi-Jack> Hmm
<Psi-Jack> How do I get konq/kaffeine, whichever is doing it, to not copy the file from the dvd just to play it, when using media: or system:
<tripplethrendo> I can't even open files that are on NTFS drives.  Like for desktop configure, I can't open .jpgs on hdb1 or sda1
<tripplethrendo> Something wrong with permissions maybe?
<hollywoodb> tripplethrendo: http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<gilrim> anyone had any luck with fuse btw?
<Psi-Jack> Better yet.
<gilrim> I've *almost* got i running, I tink, but it keeps complaining about missing libaries at run, that's already preesent :(
<tripplethrendo> hollywooddb thanks i will try that :)
<Psi-Jack> How do I make is so that system: and media: sources are treated as local, rather than as if it were over a network? (hence the copying factor I'm getting)
<dsclee1> hi
<matt24> how do I test 3d in kubuntu
<MetaMorfoziS> glxgears
<matt24> thanks
<MetaMorfoziS> nm
<MetaMorfoziS> if it's work slow, you have only software rendering
<dsclee1> kubuntu is real cool
<MetaMorfoziS> yes:)
<visik7> glxgears of ubuntu doesn't report fps why ?
<dsclee1> but im still having problems with wifi
<MetaMorfoziS> i don't know
<MetaMorfoziS> but i'm interested, if anybody knows:D
<visik7> MetaMorfoziS: no it work slow also on hw render
<MetaMorfoziS> ^^ ok..
<visik7> tested on nvidia driver enabled
<visik7> (nvidia logo)
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<visik7> glxgears of ubuntu still slow and no fps
<visik7> but tuxracers perform well
<matt24> what another way to test 3d in kubuntu
<visik7> apt-get install tuxracer
<matt24> need to know if I installed the ati drivers right'
<visik7> lsmod |grep fglrx
<visik7> if the 3rd field isn't 0 u are using 3d accell
<dsclee1> how do i do a search for all channels in konversation irc
<bimberi> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS type "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<jerware> does kubuntu have workspaces ?
<dsclee1> yeah theres 4 squares at the bottom
<jerware> with ctr-alt arrow keys to navigate ?
<matt24> how do I upgrade to firefox 1.5
<dsclee1> ctrl tab works
<visik7> jerware: ctrl+Fn
<bimberi> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<dsclee1> u know u can do a full channel search in mirc how do u do it in konversation?
<tripplethrendo> Can anyone point me to something that will explain how to get DUAL DISPLAY working?  I have two identical 19" LCDs
<matt24> 7200 fps
<matt24> is that good
<ccc_> dsclee1: /list ?
<Aragorn_Guardian> hi
<Aragorn_Guardian> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8608
<tripplethrendo> so the current kubuntu release is also known as "breezy badger" is that correct?
<ccc_> tripplethrendo: yes
<dsclee1> lol wish i hadnt run that !lsit command
<dcwckd> hey guys
<dcwckd> can anyone tell me how to edit my kde kicker menu? I thought the GUI was kmenu, but it doesnt appear to be installed on my system
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, is there any tool to tell me what audio/video codec a file is using?
<ccc_> dcwckd: right click > menu editor
<dcwckd> when I right click on something inside kmenu
<dcwckd> it opens it
<dcwckd> so weird
<dcwckd> ccc_: can you help?
<dcwckd> nvm
<dcwckd> found it
<ccc_> great :)
<Donvinzk> Hie, how can I install extra language in my kubuntu ?
<visik7> Donvinzk: for kde or for the system ?
<Donvinzk> visik7: for the maximum of apps... but right now I have firefox in french openoffice... all the gnome app... and I would like to have it for kde
<visik7> u need to create locale for other lang
<visik7> dpkg-reconfigure locale
<Donvinzk> initially I installed ubuntu as a server (problem of installation) and I am trying to have kde in french
<visik7> and for kde apt-get install kde-i18n-<the_lang>
<Donvinzk> visik7: do you mean localeconf ?
<matt24> anyone in here use cedega 5.0
<visik7> I mean locale
<ragna> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Donvinzk> apt-cache search locale brings nothing, visik7
<visik7> locales
<Donvinzk> well, no locale package
<visik7> locales
<Donvinzk> right, in the middle of the hundreds results, sorry
#kubuntu 2006-02-19
* NRG88 jo8 all, en fexek
<ragna> i cannot access, an USB HDD i dont know what to do can anyone help me?
<matt24> can someone help me install E: Couldn't find package module-assistant
<Donvinzk> works, thanks everybody !
<Donvinzk> I try to convert my mother to linux and ubuntu is useful for this...
<Uno> i accidnetally screwed up my grub
<Uno> i can't go to kubuntu now
<dcwckd> ragna: wahts wrong?
<dcwckd> Uno: www.ubuntuguide.org
<Kubuntu> k
<dandielionous> I finally figured out how to fix my hwclock, system clock and taskbar clock so they all keep local time even after I reboot.
<dandielionous> hehehehehe
<dcwckd> you need to boot to the breezy disc in rescue mode, and do a grub-install
<Psi-Jack> What's a good embedable media plugin for mozilla? The kaffeine plugin just loads up kaffeine externally.
<dcwckd> mplayer?
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, mplayer's embeds into the browser?
<dcwckd> lasy I checked
<dcwckd> yes
<Psi-Jack> Are there any others?
<Kubuntu> hmm
<Uno> fd
<tripplethrendo> can anyone tell me what controls the back button on my mouse?  it does something weird other than back
<dandielionous> drivers control the mouse
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, I don't see an mplayer plugin package. Heh
<Psi-Jack> Nevermind.
<matt24> can someone help me out with my sti driver install
<matt24> I have everything besides 3d
<bimberi> tripplethrendo: no idea, but there might be some clues here ...
<matt24> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<matt24> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<matt24> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON X800 PRO Generic
<matt24> OpenGL version string: 1.3.5272 (X4.3.0-8.16.20)
<bimberi> !mousebuttons
<ubotu> I guess mousebuttons is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<ragna> ubotu: tell matt24 about ati
<tripplethrendo> Thank you Bimberi thats a good start :)
<bimberi> tripplethrendo: yw :)
<matt24> I can't get the installer to open
<matt24> whats the command
<Kero_1116> hmm
<Kero_1116> doesn't work
<dcwckd> hold on, is usplash for GRUB or actual bootup process
<dcwckd> or is that upower/
<dcwckd> ?
<Kero_1116> what?
<Kero_1116> what's the difference
<dcwckd> Im confused
<dcwckd> what does usplash actually skin
<thompa> im just wondering why ubuntu/kubuntu does not automatically setup other partitions and usb drives (ipod) automatically?
<Kero_1116> what's the command to save in vi
<thompa> :qw
<thompa> ...kero
<Kero_1116> thx
<Kero_1116> what's the command to update the grub bootmenu?
<Psi-Jack> I'm wondering the same thing, for the grub splash. :)
<Kero_1116> i forgot the command
<Psi-Jack> update-grub maybe?
<tripplethrendo> dont u just edit the grub file?
<thompa> !ntfs
<ubotu> hmm... ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<tripplethrendo> ^that script doesnt work quite right by the way
<tripplethrendo> but i managed to fix it manually
<thompa> i hope dapper is smart enough to mount partitions
<Kero_1116> lol
<thompa> maybe its a liability issue
<thompa> even slackware is easier to ass windows partition
<Kero_1116> what's the command to restart computer
<thompa> reboot
<UFO> if you do manual partition in install you got everything in media directory automatic... you need to do only the linux partitions and everything else is done for you
<UFO> one for root and one swap
<matt24> how do I run an install in super user
<matt24> what is that
<thompa> UFO: i did manula partition, i want to access ntfs and my ipod as a usb hard drive
<Psi-Jack> Okay, how do I list files a package owns?
<UFO> so arent the ntfs in media directory?
<thompa> let me look
<thompa> no i got 3 cdroms though
<UFO> thompa: hmm... maybe it came from other installation... because i had suse before and used those partitions
<thompa> its not in fstab is the first problem
<thompa> UFO:  its the only problem i have with kubuntu
<thompa> most other distros will give me /hda1 ntfs and even automount ipod
<thompa> i like kubuntu cause its tidy though
<UFO> thompa: /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<thompa> ok ill try that
<UFO> thompa: change the hda1 thing to your partitions... it may be something else
<thompa> the forum has about 12 different ways to do add ntfs some pages long
<thompa> mines hda1
<thompa> thanks
<thompa> UFO:  can i add the ipod the same way?
<thompa> i want it only as a hard drive
<UFO> how do you connect the ipod... usb?
<NetGeek> I'm having some crashes with KDE 3.5.1, mostly in Kcontrol and konquer
<thompa> yes usb
<UFO> thompa: i really havent been using ipod but i could try with my digikamera if you need some information of usb drives
<thompa> thats ok, im going to add a line for usb
<thompa> i think that will work
<matt24> can someone help me run the ati config
<thompa> i just need to create a directory in media or something for it
<thompa> thanks
<UFO> thompa: there is also nice tool in system-settings--->disk-filesystems for mounting and so on...
<thompa> cool ill take a look,
<thompa> sudo mount -a gives me /media/hda1 does not exist
<thompa> im going to reboot maybe
<UFO> no you dont only reason for reboot is kernel change
<UFO> oops... :)
<Psi-Jack> How do I get it so when I open a File Manager konq profile, it doesn't load it as a tab of my Web Browser profile?
<matt24> hello, whats the command for testing 3d
<Psi-Jack> glxgears?
<matt24> whys it so slow
<Psi-Jack> Because you don't have X setup to use the accelerated driver you need?
<Psi-Jack> Is it slow and jerky, or just decent and smooth?
<matt24> decent and smooth
<nikita> hey =) I ran "apt-get upgrade" and now there are no keyboard layouts in the Control Centre. O_o how can i get them back? i need my cyrillic layout :D
<thompa> UFO: i used the automount script,  wget http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<thompa> worked great
<UFO> ok. good
<thompa> now i need to do usb devices and im all go
<thompa> !usb
<ubotu> thompa: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nikita> !layout
<ubotu> nikita: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Psi-Jack> If I load up Konqueror for web browsing, and then load up a konqueror file browsing, the file browsing one adds itself as a new tab to the web browser. However, if I load up a file browser, THEN a web browser, they remain seperated.   How do I fix it so that this does not happen for the first part? I want them seperate.
<nikita> does anybody know at least is there any utilites that can help to configure the keyboard, fix the problem?
* dark_suic-aWay is Away, Reason: ( sleeping ) | Since: ( Monday, February 13, 2006. 13:17:28 ) Xlack v2.1
<UFO> nikita: look in system-settings--->regional...
<Psi-Jack> Grrr.
<Psi-Jack> Where the crap is the kmenueditor? :/
<Psi-Jack> In t he kmenu, that is. heh
<nikita> UFO: that's the problem. i go in there i open this page where the list of layouts should be and there is nothinh in there and that happened right after the upgrade
<nikita> UFO: =(
<Psi-Jack> *sighs*
<Psi-Jack> Why does Kubuntu hack up KDE so much that it makes some things just annoying as heck?
<UFO> Psi-Jack: linux for humans
<Psi-Jack> This is IN-humane!
<UFO> Psi-Jack: yes im thinking like that too...
<Psi-Jack> Ripping out the Konqueror (File Manager), KMenuEdit, and such, is /not/ very nice.
<UFO> the kmenu... it can be started on console
<zblach|away|> Psi-Jack, what the heck Kubuntu are you running?
<zblach> what /msg NickServ IDENTIFY zakreeb
<Psi-Jack> zblach: Breezy, of course.
<zblach> Breezy, right?
<zblach> to avoid weirdness like that, I just ran a server install, and then sudo apt-got kubuntu-desktop
<Psi-Jack> Heh, really?
<Psi-Jack> That's an odd way to get around it. heh
<zblach> yeah. worked wonders
<Psi-Jack> May have to do that if/when I put Kubuntu on my main HDD. I'm just on my spare, right now, testing things out.
<zblach> ok, another thing to keep in mind is to add the KDE 3.5.1 repos
<zblach> moved straight to that from command line
<Psi-Jack> So, you actually have the File Manager, and Menu Editor both in your KMenu, where they're supposed to be?
<Psi-Jack> Right.
<zblach> yeah, i guess
<zblach> i just katapault them
<Psi-Jack> I'll be putting my apt sources.list onto my usb drive. ;)
<Psi-Jack> Heh.
<Psi-Jack> Would you check? :p
<zblach> ?
<zblach> sure
<Psi-Jack> Not under Actions, on the base KMenu.
<zblach> yeah, so, Konquerer, KMenu, ...
<Psi-Jack> But under System,  or Utilities, you should, by standard KDE, have a "Konqeror (File Manager)" or similar entry.
<UFO> Psi-Jack: type kmenuedit in console and do your menu
<Psi-Jack> UFO: D'uh.
<zblach> yup. all there
<Psi-Jack> Well, mutha fracker!
<Psi-Jack> By Kubuntu taking those things out the WAY they did, they make it so that one can't bind a hotkey to them. Like I wanted to make a WIN+E shortcut to load Konquerer's File Manager.
<zblach> i can't help with hotkeys. i borked my keyboard entirely
<Psi-Jack> Heh.
<Psi-Jack> I know how to do hotkeys.
<thompa> !kernel
<zblach> know how to re-enable Ctrl+Alt+F# for terminals?
<Psi-Jack> It's just I'm pissed that simple things, Kubuntu devs don't think about that are important.
<zblach> !kernel
<jackel> Hey i have a question. If i install an optimized 64bit kernel with a 32bit kubuntu distro will it work?
<UFO> thompa: stil problems with ipod
<thompa> Psi_jack: i agree
<thompa> whats the latest kernel version
<Psi-Jack> I think I'll file a bug report to kubuntu about it. I'm P.O'd enough about it to do so.
<Psi-Jack> 2.6.15, I think.
<thompa> im running 2.6.12-10
<UFO> thompa: look in kernel.org
<thompa> i mean for kubuntu updates
<Psi-Jack> 2.6.12-10
<thompa> ok thanks
<UFO> thompa: there is help for ipod http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-use-an-ipod-with-ubuntu
<thompa> UFO: no i cant seem to get my ipod
<thompa> ok thanks
<jackel>  Hey i have a question. If i install an optimized 64bit kernel with a 32bit kubuntu distro will it work?
<Psi-Jack> I wish there was a Kubuntu dev here, right now, so I could reem them. :)
<Psi-Jack> jackel: Do you have a 64bit CPU?
<jackel> yes
<thompa> its not really ipod, its mounting external usb hard drive as sda1
<Psi-Jack> Hmm.. Should work, then.
<Psi-Jack> You just wouldn't get muhc out of it.
<thompa> i dont care about the music crap
<Psi-Jack> jackel: AMD64, yes?
<jackel> yeah
<jackel> but the distro im using is 32bit
<Psi-Jack> Okay, yeah, you'd be fine, Just wouldn't do much until you got 64bit-compiled apps. :)
<jackel> it's better than the regular k7 kernels right?
<Psi-Jack> Yeah, truely.
<UFO> thompa: to mount it
<thompa> UFO: I should be able to just add ipod as a fat32
<UFO> thompa: /dev/sdc2 /media/iPod vfat nosuid,noauto,nodev,rw,umask=077,gid=1000,uid=1000,user,defaults,noatime,iocharset=utf8 0 0
<jackel> ok ty
<Psi-Jack> That's the nice thing about AMD64. :)
<thompa> ok let me try that
<Psi-Jack> Real 32-bit native support.
<thompa> my ipod has my /home directory backed up on it, is why i need it
<jackel> i'm trying to install cedega so im just following the wiki :P
<UFO> thompa: hmm..... pretty smart
<thompa> UFO: i thought it should be sda1
<coolio10> anyone know how i can get higher resolution?
<thompa> coolio10: what do you have now?
<coolio10> right now im using vesa because choosing nvidia brakes xserver
<UFO> !nvidia
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<thompa> coolio10: vesa i think is only good to 24
<thompa> coolio10: did you install nvidia-glx?
<coolio10> i have 1024X768
<thompa> oh that
<thompa> i just add it to xorg.conf
<slow-motion> n8
<coolio10> wheres that lcoated?
<thompa> go to /etc/X11
<thompa> edit xorg.conf
<thompa> change the area where is 1024x768 to your monitor characteristics
<Nomad411> to give the group owber Write on a set of subfolders and files, don,t I just do a chmod -R +gw *
<Nomad411> group owner
<thompa> i use vim, but you can use gedit or whatever
<zblach> kedit
<thompa> or kedit
<Psi-Jack> g? Remove all g from your memory banks. It's all k. :)
<UFO> thompa: you could look at /etc/mtab for your ipod i think...
<thompa> coolio10: also right click on kde desktop, choose configure desktop. display, see what that says
<matt24> Hello, I think I have my sti drivers installed
<matt24> can someone help me for a min
<matt24> please
<coolio10> it lists all the reses possible and still only lists 3
<thompa> UFO: i know its connected cause its charging, ill try the fstab line first, thanks
<Nomad411> arghh.. got it
<UFO> thompa: the mtab could tell the right device name
<thompa> coolio10: what are your monitor's optimum resolutions
<thompa> coolio10: you need to add it to xorg.conf
<thompa> coolio10: usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw 0 0
<thompa> could that be it?
<thompa> no that just tells me usb is ready
<matt24> just finsihed installing the ati drivers. but I am getting mesa drivers when I do fglrxinfo
<matt24> what could be the problem
<lazybug> how do i control udp in firestarter?
<_douglas> On my dell laptop, in the bios I have lcd monitor expansion enabled but when I play a game like ut2004 or change resolutions in linux, it doesn't expand to fit the monitor?
<freeflying-ibook> robotgeek_zzz: ping
<_douglas> ???
<dcwckd> hey guys
<dcwckd> anyone around?
<UFO> yes
<dcwckd> fixed my problem
<brydenn> yes
<dcwckd> ok, xine engine will register w32 codecs, but gstreamer wont
<dcwckd> any idea why
<brydenn> anyone here have experience using KBFX?
<brydenn> i need some help with that fuckn app
<thoreauputic> different plugin architecture for gstreamer I think
<Hobbsee> brydenn: language
<brydenn> yah yah Hobbsee
<brydenn> lol
<brydenn> stop being a wuss lmfao
<brydenn> ;)
* Hobbsee sighs - what is it with all the people swearing for the last couple of days?
<brydenn> ya know, i wonder something....
<brydenn> why does an IRC channel have to be so G rated
<brydenn> i mean... how many 17 and unders actually use IRC?
<brydenn> lmfao
<Hobbsee> well, apart from the fact that i am one, and know many others - often people's language is offensive to people in different cultures
<brydenn> its just launguage anyway
<Hobbsee> and that has a tendancy to start arguments, and whatever
<brydenn> well i'm not using racially derogitory language Hobbsee
<brydenn> never would
<Hobbsee> brydenn: case in point - what country are you in?
<brydenn> USA
<brydenn> :)
<brydenn> Oregon to be exact
<brydenn> west coast of the USA
<brydenn> we're a little more libral over here
<Hobbsee> yeah, well there's a phrase in the aussie language, i've forgotten what it is right now, and it's fine here - no one even thinks of it as offensive.  Yet if you say the same phrase in the UK, even completely accidently, and they get so offended
<brydenn> lol really
<brydenn> i wonder what it is
<Hobbsee> *shrugs* - it's just common courtesy
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> i've unfortunately forgotten it right this second
<brodel> has anyone here installed kbfx?
<brydenn> i have brodel
<Hobbsee> brydenn's having fun trying
<Hobbsee> lol
<brydenn> hey now Hobbsee
<brydenn> i installed it
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<brodel> yeah.. well I'm not having fun, but I'm trying :(
<brydenn> getting it to work like its supposed to is another story
<brydenn> yah brodel
<brydenn> its a pain in the @$$
<brydenn> i got it to work, kind of
<brodel> anyway, I got this.. "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!"
<brydenn> like i got it to replace the KDE button
<brodel> kakashi sensei is back :)
<Hobbsee> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<Hobbsee> brodel: ^
<brodel> roger that. thanks
<brydenn> yah go download your dependancies
<brydenn> :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<hatake_kakashi> brodel: ahh yes, hi just for a bit..
<brydenn> Hobbsee and beefsprocket have always been my friendly helpers when i've ran into kubuntu trouble
<brydenn> ok guys, girl is here ;)
<brydenn> bbl
<brydenn> hehe
* brydenn away getting it on
<lazybug> how do i control udp in firestarter?
<freeflying-ibook> how to play mp3 file on kubuntu-ppc
* mr-russ wonders if she will read that and leave.
<hatake_kakashi> anyone ever migrated the debian packages from one to another without having to install kubuntu and download the files all over again?
<brodel> yeah.. I always see Hobbsee in here.
<hatake_kakashi> freeflying-ibook: you need akode-mpeg
<hatake_kakashi> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp not Running
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Hobbsee> brodel: hehe
<Hobbsee> my holidays end soon, then i'll be at uni
<freeflying-ibook> hatake_kakashi: why need akode-mpeg ?
<hatake_kakashi> freeflying-ibook: check what ubotu said :)
<brodel> Hobbsee, LjL, and nalioth are normally on when I am here.
<mr-russ> hatake_kakashi: what are you trying to say about debain?
<Hobbsee> hehe - nalioth stays on the entire time that i'm here though
<brodel> does kubuntu run on the new intel basked ibooks or imacs?
<brodel> verizon sucks.. I told them my DSL was slow and I was running linux they said they don't support it and I'd have to get on a windows PC before they would help.
<__mikem> try running a live cd in it to find out brodel
<hatake_kakashi> mr-russ: kubuntu uses deb packages.. ok I'm trying to make this short.. I need to be able to backup any relevant updates, etc that I have had done and that I want it to work when I reinstall without having to download all those packages that I have previously downloaded again
<brodel> __mikem: I don't have one.. but I've been thinking about it. I want one that runs XP, OSX and kubuntu
<thoreauputic> brodel: as far as I know no linux runs on macintel yet
<Hobbsee> *nalioth stays here all the time, i mean
<Hobbsee> hatake_kakashi: i think you end up backing up all of / and copying it over somehow
<__mikem> IF you want to use kubuntu, I recomend installing ubuntu first then installing the kubuntu-desktop package
<Hobbsee> __mikem: why?
<__mikem> because the kubuntu cd itself doesn't come with a lot of software preloaded
<__mikem> ubuntu does
<Hobbsee> yeah, not all the gnome stuff - but it still comes with a lot of the kde stuff
<hatake_kakashi> Hobbsee: well, that isn't a good idea, I would be happy if I can backup all those packages that I have got because that way I don't need to re-download all over again
<Hobbsee> oh....
<__mikem> Doesn't have any games on it
<Hobbsee> you want *that*
<__mikem> you have to get those manually
<Hobbsee> __mikem: yeah, that always annoyed me - install kdegames
<__mikem> I did
<__mikem> but it should be preloaded
<hatake_kakashi> __mikem: I have troubles with ubuntu, Gnome does not support my usb keyboard/mouse well.. I tried it on the hoary and the breezy (unstable) version
<Hobbsee> hatake_kakashi: you want the files in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Hobbsee> __mikem: but then so should everything, and the system just becomes all bloated like mandriva
<__mikem> ubuntu lacks usb support, but I think they are planing to work with that
<brodel> oh bah.. now I have another error :( "checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!"
<__mikem> hobbsee good point
<brodel> lacks usb support?
<__mikem> but they could also atleast preconfigure bintools and gcc for you
<brodel> I have usb things..
<Hobbsee> brodel: install kde-devel
<brodel> I thought I already installed that.
<Hobbsee> __mikem: why - most people dont compile?  besides, once you get one bit of devel stuff, you end up needing more and more
<__mikem> I learned that the hard way with my laptop
<hatake_kakashi> Hobbsee: yeah last time I copied all those files and the apt-get fails to read from that place first.. I was later told in #debian that there is an index file. I also checked that it was on the parent directory of that. My question is, if I copy all those files plus the indexes, should I be set? or do I have to get something else? I don't want to download all those packages again or mess with dpkg to make sure that it works
<__mikem> its a mess right now
<brodel> nevermind.. no way I installed that massive package
<Hobbsee> brodel: check it - otherwise you'll have to specify where it is
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee likes having all the devel stuff in one
<brodel> I still don't get linux yet.. you gotta install 80 things to have one thing you want.
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure
<__mikem> Thats the one complaint my brother has about linux and he fancies himself a linux guru
<hatake_kakashi> __mikem: I have tried ubuntu and I definetly like the somewhat meaner UI (somewhat faster) however, I would be happy if the USB products are supported because the mobo I have is sh*t. PS/2 ports are fscked
<Hobbsee> brodel: well, use apt-cache show packagename, and get the names of the packages that you want inside
<__mikem> he could easily be one of those guys that sells linux teck support
<UFO> brodel: you got allready 1000 things with windows you dont want and cant get rid of it
<hatake_kakashi> brodel: it has many dependencies, they are all individual little packages
<brodel> I wish I was good with linux.. but I don't see how you guys just know what one thing means.. like I say here's the error and you tell me to install this
<__mikem> hatake I believe the nice ubuntu developers should have that worked out by the next release
<__mikem> thats what I heard on the message boards
<brodel> yeah, but if windows needs something it's in the package :)
<hatake_kakashi> brodel: its all trial and error + reading some of the debug info and/or checking with support :)
<brodel> oh well. I want to get away from windows
<hatake_kakashi> __mikem: cool, sounds good
<brodel> people at work think I'm nuts
<thoreauputic> brodel: use the package manager, LUke!
<__mikem> I had a problem with a webgear wireless addapter which is STILL UNSUPPORTED by linux
<brodel> LUke?
<__mikem> "net gear" rather
<hatake_kakashi> brodel: nope, you're just unique :) I'm the only one linux user in my shared accomodation (amonst 6 other people who run linux)
* Hobbsee prefers to be able to write a list of sudo apt-get blah blah2 blah3 blah4 etc rather than to have to go and manually remove lots from windows, hack into msconfig and services.msc
<thoreauputic> brodel: as in "Use the force"
<brodel> I just do sudo aptitude install *whateverpeopleinkubuntusay*
<Hobbsee> __mikem: not even with ndiswrapper?
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<__mikem> I didn't try that, it looked to iffy for my liking
<Hobbsee> __mikem: what model's the wireless adapter?
<Hobbsee> i just set up a netgear wg511 v2 card
<brodel> kakashi, yeah.. it kind of sucks though. I like having someone to learn with like I did when I first got into PCs.
<__mikem> I don't know I don't have it in front of me right now, I am running a live cd on my laptop
<__mikem> desktop rather
<Hobbsee> __mikem: if you want some help with it, i'll happily help you - ndiswrapper is actually a *lot* easier than it sound
<brodel> Now I'm all alone as a linux user. No one at work will touch it.. my friends who are techies are scared of it.. :(
<UFO> brodel: type in console apt-get install libqt3-headers
<__mikem> Not necessary right now
<hatake_kakashi> brodel: lemme give you one piece of important advice. When you get desparate for certain files to work, etc. Do not rely constantly on having universe/multiverse enabled just for you to do your requirements. I have done that not long ago and now I end up having to reinstall a whole bunch of things again because the WM/DE fails to work
<brodel> it's still doing what Hobbsee told me to do..
<Hobbsee> libqt3 headers will be in kde-devel
<hatake_kakashi> brodel: we all have to have somewhere to start :) at least you made your move away from the usual pack
<Hobbsee> brodel: i know where you come from - dad was in here this morning swearing at me because i run linux
<brodel> I have no idea what that means kakashi.. I know I have those repos enabled.. but no idea why that's bad.
<hatake_kakashi> __mikem: eh, so am I, I need to find out a way to backup all my previous download to prevent me from doing it all over again
<__mikem> um, if you are connected to a lan, just drop all your files off on the server
<Hobbsee> hatake_kakashi: did you ever run non-official repos?
<__mikem> thats what I do
<brodel> my boss has pretty much told me that they'll never be a reason for me to learn linux at least not while working there.. that discouraged me a bit.
<UFO> Hobbsee: yes but you really dont need that for compiling some software for your desktop... thats development ide
<ragna> !avi
<ubotu> I heard avi is Video for Windows. For more info http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<brodel> ok that's done.. let me retry this.
<Hobbsee> UFO: i'm of the opinion of "if you're into compiling things, you may as well get a whole heap of the devel packages in one hit, as there are plenty that you have to get singly, so you only get as you need them
<__mikem> A bit of a change in subject but I would like someones take on this. I am a big kde fan, I think its great that a product that has such a heavy focus on nice appearance still runs well also
<brodel> woot.. configure finished
<Hobbsee> brodel: yay!
<__mikem> One thing I would say though is, the way the kubuntu desktop packages are configured makes it extremely hard if nt imposible to customize it.
<hatake_kakashi> brodel: each little package has a dependency for another. If you get some files that belongs to Gnome side of things, apt-get may also get other Gnome dependencies. When you keep working towards it, you will soon realise that you have a whole bunch of files that came from universe/multiverse depos and that your system build is completely odd. I was trying to get mplayer to work from source and to get all the support that it has from kubuntu
<hatake_kakashi> Hobbsee: nope, they are all kubuntu packages, however I just have universe/multiverse enabled to get various things to work. I realised that I kinda made another mistake yet again
<UFO> Hobbsee: actually im doing exactly same... but most of people doesnt need all the things come when installs kde-devel
<Hobbsee> __mikem: there's a lot of work being done on the configuration of kubuntu - i agree, it's horrible now.
<hatake_kakashi> __mikem: the UI look and feel?
<Hobbsee> i'm not doing that work, so i cant tell you exactly, but after your thursday you can read a transcript of a meeting that will say what's being done to be changed
<brodel> I didn't like ubuntu later on I think I realized I just didn't care for gnome.
<Hobbsee> and people will vote on what should be changed, and what shouldnt
<__mikem> Oh, the look and feel is great (as always with kde) its just the customization and lack of control features
<brodel> because I ran kubuntu and that's all I want to run.
<prospero2006> Do I have to restart X to make file associations kick in. --mp3 defaults to audacity
<FunnyLookinHat> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<hatake_kakashi> brodel: heh, its small little things that you want to get to work and that it is not part of the main packages. That's where things may get iffy
<FunnyLookinHat> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
* Hobbsee has never had a problem with multiverse/universe but YMMV
<__mikem> I am not a big gnome fan either, but I must say ubuntu really does gnome justice and I am sort of warming up to it, all though kde is still better
<__mikem> the only real thing I have about kde in general is that it is still reminicent of windows
<hatake_kakashi> __mikem: ahh ok, I thought you cannot customise those UI look and feel easily. I was about to suggest kpersonalizer but that may mess around with settings that you don't want to see
<prospero2006> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<prospero2006> !help
<__mikem> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<Hobbsee> dapper mirrors are so slow today....argh!
<__mikem> Two words hob, bit torrent
<brodel> one day I hope I understand better what it is I am doing.. I mean any idiot can follow a tutorial.. :( run this.. run that.. yeah but wtf am I doing?
<hatake_kakashi> __mikem: yeah I'm somewhat a fan of kde but I mean when you get to a certain stage, kde can get somewhat slow. There was this process called 'gam-server' which somewhat bogged various things down
<brodel> I hate bein a noob.
<Hobbsee> __mikem: this is the standard updates - not downloading a daily cd :P
<brodel> I feel like my mom when I tell her to go to the desktop and she tells me she doesn't have a desktop.
<hatake_kakashi> brodel: heh, everyone has to start somewhere
<__mikem> o
<Hobbsee> brodel: you learn it lol - check out !cli for some basic stuff
<__mikem> hatake_kakashi kde and gnome are aimed at two totally different audiances. GNOME is for power users who don't need a lot of automation to get their computer to work, KDE is for people who like things done for them and think there should be a tool for everything
<__mikem> I sort of fall inbetween these two definite classifications so some times when I am using my laptop I will load kde, and other times I will use gnome (I have both installed) its just how I feel that day
<brodel> aww man.. I just got a bunch of errors.. no idea what it's talkin about!
<hatake_kakashi> __mikem: I use various unsupported packages such as gkrellm and I saw once 'gam_server' took up around 10% of the CPU usage. Whenever I press the direction keys on the keyboard, the CPU usage rockets from ~10% to almost 100% for a short burst before the display comes out.. eg. I use irssi to chat, if I wanted to see what I wrote last, I press up on the keyboard to see what I said last. However with gam-server, it uses CPU usage to a certain
<rich0rd> to start a flamwar __mikem: linus thinks gnome is not good because they are hiding to much configuration issues
<rich0rd> he called the gnome developers "interface nazis"
<hatake_kakashi> __mikem: I know what you mean.. however gnome and kde are just part of the diverse amount of WM/DE there are out there
<rich0rd> go xfce go!
<Hobbsee> hehe
<__mikem> rich0rd most people who use gnome are people who are not affraid to fire up the terminal window
* Hobbsee doesnt want to have to deal with flamewars
<Hobbsee> __mikem: ditto for a lot of kde people, really
* rich0rd neither - but it is fun to watch 
<__mikem> most people who use kde think text mode should just die already
<__mikem> atleast thats my impression
<hatake_kakashi> __mikem: what do you mean by that?
<Hobbsee> sure, some do
<hatake_kakashi> __mikem: running konsole on KDE?
<__mikem> I mean, you don't like it
<__mikem> you can do it
<Hobbsee> but it's a lot easier to configure by cli in some cases
<__mikem> but you prefere not to
* rich0rd leans back and watches amused 
<__mikem> like hobsee said
<Hobbsee> see my wireless network havoc for details
<Hobbsee> lol
<__mikem> I guess a better way to put it is gnome users are masokistic
<__mikem> they prefere to do things the hard way
<brodel> anyone tell me what's happening here? http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/553689
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure that anyone really wants to do things the hard way
<hatake_kakashi> well, I had to deal things the hardway long before kubuntu came into light. Most of the time on my various other distros I spend my time on a real tty
<__mikem> hobbsee I write windows applications in assembly language for fun, so you really can't tell me that
<rich0rd> brodel: it seems, that there are headers missing
<Hobbsee> well, most people then :P
<__mikem> hatake yes but I am sure you sighed a great sigh of relief when you discovered kubuntu
<__mikem> or kde
<rich0rd> rich0rd: assure that you have the -dev packages installed you need for this
<hatake_kakashi> __mikem: well, somewhat. That's the other side of the long story short for me :) my longer aim is to move on to another one
<brodel> rich0rd: you mean me with the dev packages?
<__mikem> Progress hat progress
<rich0rd> brodel: yes
<rich0rd> damn i wrote my name ... time to go to bed?
<Knowerrors> after installing new drives or partitions, is there a way to get fstab auto populated?  My second harddrive and my windows partition on first drive aren't recognized
<brodel> I installed what the tut and hobbsee told me to have installed? anything I should check for?
<__mikem> Speaking of progress hatake did you get that comment I made about writing windows apps in asm
<bimberi> rich0rd: i do that - even after a good nights sleep :P
<hatake_kakashi> __mikem: yeah I did
* orion_fr_24 is away: dodo
<rich0rd> brodel: some dev packages, if you installed some binary packes you probably miss the headers (or -dev packages for it)
<__mikem> I just wanted to hear abillion people say I was crazy when I said that, but I guess that didn't happen
<hatake_kakashi> __mikem: but both CLI and GUI have their advantages as well as their disadvantages
<rich0rd> brodel: what packages did you install?
<__mikem> GUI is definitely good for managing servers, especially when you need real time data monitoring
<__mikem> CLI is good when having to navigate a billion menus becomes to cumbersome
<hatake_kakashi> __mikem: I learned to respect CLI the hardway.. back in the days of win9x was around, I was known to crash it very easily by messing around with regedit. Usual people at that time would freak out if their win9x stopped working and that they are switched to DOS
<Psi-Jack> Well, I'm fricken impressed. Kubuntu's LDAP server handles full proper LDAPv3 binding.
<brodel> kde-devel, kdevelop, kdevelop3-dev
<brodel> checkinstall..
<__mikem> hatake I am sure YOU were not the reason win9x crashed
<__mikem> lol
<__mikem> get it
<brodel> that's all I think.
<brodel> I barely remember 98
<hatake_kakashi> __mikem: yes, but then I realised that CLI was another way for me to get along with the OS, apart from all 'point-and-click' interface :)
<y_o_u> hey all. anyone here have any experience with installing icon packs in kubuntu, rather troubleshooting installations?
<__mikem> A lot of tools sort of merge the two, they take the best of GUI (real time data monitoring, etc) and merge it with the best of CLI (quickness and eligance)
<__mikem> the best example of this is the process viewer
<__mikem> which allows you to launch monitor and kill any running process
<Hobbsee> now of course, when you run a development release and lose X, it's very useful to be able to semi-navigate in CLI!
<__mikem> Yes granted
<__mikem> in the programming world where I feel most at home, I never use wysiwyg editors, because I could never really get along with them
<__mikem> I always write my code by hand
<__mikem> ofcourse not many wysiwyg editors are available for c/c++ or assembly
<hatake_kakashi> __mikem: hehe top and iptraf
<__mikem> and you have people running around with these editors and code generators, claiming to be programmers and they have no idea how to write code
<hatake_kakashi> __mikem: lol
<__mikem> WHich brings up the other problem which is that it induces lazyness
<rich0rd> brodel: assure that you have kdevelop3-dev  installed
<__mikem> like when vb came out. WRiting software is fun and esay, yippee. "GReat but your software has limited functionality, requires all these runtime libraries that are hard to get, runs slow and basicly sucks"
<hatake_kakashi> __mikem: sounds somewhat like C to me where you needed to get the various stdlib etc
<LeeJunFan> __mikem: wow! that does sound fun AND easy!
<__mikem> lol
<__mikem> yeh, but the vb programmers really were never taken serious
<hatake_kakashi> they were bagged as virus creators and such
<hatake_kakashi> though some progressed onto other languages
<LeeJunFan> Wonder why that is?
<__mikem> I still don't know why delphi didn't do as well in the market place as vb
<_richard2> someone now about macromedia studio for linux?
<__mikem> pascal is a tried and true language, basic has known performance issues, (all though today its a different story)
<__mikem> why didn't delphi become the rad tool of choice
<FunnyLookinHat> Would you guys recommend using Automatix?
<rich0rd> brodel: i think i found it
<LeeJunFan> python == the new basic that's kinda like C.
<rich0rd> brodel: kdbg
<hatake_kakashi> LeeJunFan: Microsoft created Visual Basic which allows new users to make simple little snippets of codes to make their windows OS work for them. However as soon as script-kiddies found that was a method to exploit other windows machines and that you can created with ease. It was somewhat their weapon of choice, of course VB later on became popular for its easiness as well as the ability to cause havoc
<hatake_kakashi> FunnyLookinHat: hell no
<hatake_kakashi> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<__mikem> Power Basic, and FRee basic actually produce exe files that run about as fast as ones created in c++
<FunnyLookinHat> Oh dang, too late.
<__mikem> interestingly enough
<LeeJunFan> hatake_kakashi: thanks for that, but I was being sarchastic :)
<hatake_kakashi> LeeJunFan: blah, oh well
<rich0rd> red bull for the win!
<LeeJunFan> I should have used my sarchasm emoticons :)
<hatake_kakashi> __mikem: heh
<brodel> I installed kdbg.. still get same errors though
<hatake_kakashi> LeeJunFan: yeah that'd be good :) I don't take sarcasms easily.. unless maybe you use ;)
<rich0rd> brodel: damn it seems, that a header file is missing
<__mikem> ANyway, mean while steve hutchenson and randyll hide (the assembly language masters if you will) are sitting aroud with their age old methods while everyone else chants assembly language is dead
<hatake_kakashi> !easy
<ubotu> hatake_kakashi: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<hatake_kakashi> !easy-ubuntu
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, hatake_kakashi
<__mikem> prety soon, the languages of today will be dead and replaced by even higher level languages, and eventually those will be dead
<__mikem> and then soon we won't even need programmerx
<rich0rd> __mikem: that's an illusion
<__mikem> rich0rd whats an illusion
<rich0rd> __mikem, that soon we won't need programmers
<hatake_kakashi> __mikem: ASM is still somewhat alive and kicking. I know what you mean but people are addicted to the candy UI world. As machines get faster, sloppy programming practices as well as candy features will probably become the new standard
<tonyyarusso> Hey, I'm just trying out KDE now, and I'm trying to figure out how to install a theme (.tar.gz).  I found the theme manager, but it doesn't show the file as a "theme-type" file, so it doesn't show up in the selector.  How does this work?
<__mikem> hatake I am sorry, I get pationate about this, because I work my buns off learning th elow level stuff while all the people who do nothing but drag and drop get all the credit
<brodel> I downloaded a deb file that might install this thing.. I can't figure out how to install it via the deb though
<__mikem> "the low level"
<Hobbsee> !deb
<ubotu> To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<fuzzy_eyebrows> thanks :)
<hatake_kakashi> __mikem: I know what you mean :) ASM is still very powerful. Take a look at menuetOS. Its an OS with GUI that is very small.. it fits on a floppy!
<__mikem> WRiten in asm I presume, see people don't realize can be done with a little extra effort
<hatake_kakashi> __mikem: best of all, that OS is fully written in ASM
<hatake_kakashi> true
<__mikem> THe only problem with low level programming of any kind is always portability
<hatake_kakashi> but ASM is very specific. Eg. there is different ASM codes and handles (I think) for x86, sparc, ppc, etc
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: should be able to be installed from the colours section of system settings
<hatake_kakashi> yes
<__mikem> That is really a can of worms in itself so lets avoid that topic
* bimberi thinks #kubuntu-offtopic is probably feeling very unloved
<__mikem> lol
<hatake_kakashi> hence that could be the reason why linux kinda relies on C with a bit of ASM magic (well for x86 I saw there was ASM coding for kernel 2.4.x)
<__mikem> I can't believe this, we went from kde to asm by some nefarious rout
<__mikem> you got to live inline asm
<hatake_kakashi> bimberi: I will join back later, I need to solve this problem of mine sooner than later :)
<rich0rd> i think in brainfuck
<hatake_kakashi> __mikem: inline asm?
<__mikem> some compilers allow you to mix asm code with a higher level language aka c/c++
<__mikem> they call that inline asm
<__mikem> gcc supports it
<bimberi> hatake_kakashi: no, i mean it would be watching all this lovely offtopic discussion happening here </hint>
<fuzzy_eyebrows> ..
<fuzzy_eyebrows> kbfx is so not what I thought it was haha
<hatake_kakashi> bimberi: ahh
<hatake_kakashi> __mikem: yeah I noticed that
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Okay, will look.
* __mikem wonders how we got to be talking about this
<Hobbsee> hehe
* __mikem thinks its probably his fault
<rich0rd> __mikem it was your fault talking about high and low level stuff
<xored> hello guys. I used the 12er kerne ( breezy, selfebacked) to run wirelesslan with WPA on my intel pro wifi chipset ( ipw2200). Therfore i compiled ipw2200 and iee myself on installed the firmware and it works and working. Now iam switching to 15-4 to have suspend2, but i cannot get the ip2200 to connect to my WPA. Any tips ?ac
<__mikem> Yeh, next time I get started on a rant, please stop me
<Hobbsee> __mikem: hehe like "__mikem has left the channel (requested by Hobbsee: you're ranting)"?
<__mikem> no
<__mikem> something less demeaning
<__mikem> lol
<Hobbsee> ah, pity
* Hobbsee considers the use of a gag
<__mikem> duck tape?
<matt24> when a program freezes and I shut it down. I can't open it again
<matt24> can someone help
<Hobbsee> no, there are more effective forms on irc lol
<matt24> is there a crlt+alt+del for linux
<__mikem> nope just tried it
<__mikem> nothing happened
<__mikem> theres control c though
<__mikem> but I think thats for the command line only
<hatake_kakashi> matt24: Ctrl+Esc
<rich0rd> matt24: you could use ctrl+alt+entf to restart X
<hatake_kakashi> rich0rd: entf?
<rich0rd> matt24: del hehe
<bimberi> duct tape - surely :P
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<bimberi> :P
<rich0rd> hatake_kakashi - my keyboards are german, so delete is "entfernen"
<hatake_kakashi> Ctrl+Alt+Backspace (Kills and restarts X, _not_ _recomended_)
<hatake_kakashi> rich0rd: ahh
<__mikem> funny story, when I was still learning linux and I wanted to know how to start xwindows, someone said to type startx but they said it in such a way where it sounded like "startch"
<__mikem> so after about 5 screen fulls of "startch" I thought, ...
<rich0rd> and i mixed it up again - it is backspace
<matt24> is the process still running
<matt24> how do I check
<rich0rd> and it is recommanded as ctrlaltdel is in windows (not at all)
<Hobbsee> matt24: top
<rich0rd> !ps
<ubotu> rich0rd: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<__mikem> ubotu is fun to play with
<ubotu> __mikem: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<__mikem> !bot abuse
<ubotu> rumour has it, bot abuse is a bannable offense
<__mikem> lol
<__mikem> se
<prospero2006> Devices I have mounted with fstab are stuck to my desktop. Is there any way to get rid of them?
<Hobbsee> it is
<hatake_kakashi> __mikem: heh, I switched from windows to linux mainly because I realised the advantages. I was a windows power user until it bit me hard that it is so much more fun to mess in linux
<__mikem> I hear you, thats what I am going through, I went from being a power user who could handle anything to having to relearn the basics
<UFO> hatake_kakashi: yep
<hatake_kakashi> __mikem: at that time, when I first started out on linux, I had a habit of running everything as root till I learned it is not fun at all
<hatake_kakashi> __mikem: heh, well, like I say, people have to start somewhere :)
<__mikem> I at first ran as root all the time (in windows I always ran as administrater so why not) but I heard to many horror stories about what one simple fat finger on the terminal can do while running as root and decided to stop
<hatake_kakashi> __mikem: hahaha.. and I remember the days of where people loved to say 'rm -rf /'
<__mikem> or sudo rm *.*
<__mikem> lol
<hatake_kakashi> there's many ways to approach it, but yeah
<__mikem> lol
<__mikem> 100 ways to really f*** up your system
<__mikem> lol
<hatake_kakashi> yup
<xored> guys, i can connect through my wpa_supplicant on kernel ..12 with my current ipw2200 drivers, but i cannot do it under 15er.. i updated wpa to 0.5 right now, didnt helped. It seems in the logs, he cannot encrpyt the key, some help ?aac
<__mikem> ???
<matt24> any way to find out why firefox doesn't load any more
<__mikem> Id just do dpkg reconfigure on it
<__mikem> that should fix it
<matt24> how do I do that
<__mikem> dpkg reconfigure <name of package>
<arrinmurr> matt24: start it from the terminal and see  what it's saying
<__mikem> you may need to run as super user
<__mikem> to do this
<brodel> didn't know how to redo the taskbar.. had to reboot.. old windows habit :\
<__mikem> NO, HES REGRESSING, WE MUST PERFORM THE EXERCISM
<__mikem> lol
<__mikem> jk
<matt24> thats like me... just installed this and never going back to windows xp.  need to learn linux. sorry for being a noob
<__mikem> Quite alright, I am a noob also
<brodel> wish I could never go back to XP
<brodel> I think I'd be fired pretty quickly though..
<__mikem> SOme day windows emulators will be 100% functional and we can finally cast away our shackles that microsoft has us chained togeather with
<hatake_kakashi> that'll be the day ;)
<__mikem> lol
<__mikem> one can dream can't he
<__mikem> I did get bejeweled 2 to run on ubuntu under wine
<matt24> how do I know if wine is installed
<matt24> oh my
<__mikem> if you didn't install it yourself it aint installed
<hatake_kakashi> eh. I had various stream audio players making glitches every so often, so I got foobar2000 to work with wine and linux
<hatake_kakashi> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: (Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.0.20050725-0ubuntu1.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 14130 kB, Installed size: 55488 kB
<matt24> why can't I get firefox to run
<rich0rd> !info cowsay
<ubotu> cowsay: (A configurable talking cow), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 3.03-6 (breezy), Packaged size: 16 kB, Installed size: 268 kB
<rich0rd> ha
<__mikem> hatake tell matt how to do a dpkg reconfigure on firefox
<__mikem> I don't remember the name of the package off hand
<matt24> yes please help
<rich0rd> dpkg-reconfigure mozilla-firefox
<hatake_kakashi> __mikem: no can do heh, I'm on live-cd (Hoary)
<__mikem> oops sorry
<rich0rd> i think that should do it
<__mikem> if not try sudo dpkg reconfigure mozilla-firefox
<hatake_kakashi> __mikem: np, I just wanted to see if anyone has tried backing up downloaded packages and indexes for another clean install of kubuntu/ubuntu again
<matt24> nope
<rich0rd> oops i always use  sudo bash
<matt24> still not working
<__mikem> hatake are you connected to a lan
<rich0rd> what is "it" saying
<matt24> nothing
<matt24> the little icons bounces and then nothing
<rich0rd> matt24: is a process still running?
<matt24> have no idea how to check
<rich0rd> ps axu| grep firefox
<__mikem> the bouncy icon is always a welcome change from the dry and hackneyed hour glass
<hatake_kakashi> __mikem: I am, but I hope to not configure another box to be a apt server
<__mikem> no, hatake just put all the files you want to keep on the server, (or other machine in case its a p2p) and reload the system
<matt24> nothing happened
<__mikem> matt, you should atleast see text in the terminal
<__mikem> do you have Konsole running
<matt24> yup
<matt24> nothing coming up
<rich0rd> at least one should come up
<rich0rd> (the grep=
<matt24> nope
<__mikem> ok, so, you typed it in and theres just a blank line under
<matt24> yuo
<rich0rd> press ctrl+d
<rich0rd> i think you got the pipe wrong
<xored> ok i found the problem. While compiling the new kernel 2.6.15-4 on breezy he fails to compliel ieee wich is needed for the encryption of wpa. How to fix it up ?
<__mikem> I would ask you to pastebin the contents of the console window but I don't know how to use pastebin
<rich0rd> he could paste it in #flood
<__mikem> true
<hatake_kakashi> __mikem: last time I tried pulling just the packages alone from /var/cache/apt/archives, but apt-get fails to see it even though I put it back in there. I was told that there probably is an index file from a user in #debian. My question is, is there any other files I need to copy apart from the index file and the packages in order to make it work?
<matt24> whats going on. any way to fix this
<_douglas> Where in KDE is the list of supported resolutions, because on my desktop it lists a whole bunch more that are in my xorg.conf?
<__mikem> no, if you need to install multiple packages really quickly when you redo the system, try writing a shell script
<hatake_kakashi> matt24: what did you do last to make firefox not work?
<_douglas> And I would like the same options on my laptop.
<__mikem> in windows we would use batch files to do something like this and shell scripts are the rough equivilent
<matt24> shut it down. because it locked up
<hatake_kakashi> __mikem: blah.. and deal with dpkg? heh its almost like dealing with rpm itself anyway :)
<__mikem> rpm yuck
<__mikem> um, yeh, but if you are frequently redoing your system, Id say itd be worth it
<__mikem> but you do have a point
<__mikem> writing the script would be cumbersome
<__mikem> the other idea is just to memorize the packages you want and where to get them
<rich0rd> !info apt-file
<ubotu> apt-file: (APT package searching utility -- command-line interface), section universe/base, is optional. Version: 2.0.7ubuntu5 (breezy), Packaged size: 11 kB, Installed size: 92 kB
<__mikem> rich0rd who was that for
<hatake_kakashi> its just that I have downloaded around 1GB of packages and because the ISP I"m with here, has quota cap and it would not be a good idea for me to download them again. Thus having to wait for the packages to be downloaded.
<brodel> I'm tired.. goin to bed. thanks for the help all
<__mikem> oh, so you want the package managor to recognize a local repository on your system
<hatake_kakashi> __mikem: well once I reinstalled kubuntu, yes
<rich0rd> __mikem : i think there is a way to to that (local repo)
<__mikem> I have never tried, I would have burned a cd of all the packages I need and dirrected synpatic to look in drive d
<hatake_kakashi> last time I tried it, it failed, I was told there might be an index file. However I want to make sure this time round that if I'm doing it again, I want apt-get to make sure that it sees the local cache first
<hatake_kakashi> blah :/
<UFO> hatake_kakashi: why you can use dpkg -i to install the software
<prospero2006> I just plugged my camera card reader into ubuntu. It detected it, mounted it, and opened it in a new window.
<prospero2006> That's impressive
<__mikem> Ubuntu is "da bomb"
<hatake_kakashi> UFO: because if I do that, it would be literally dealing with rpm -i. It will complain about the deps, etc. I would be a little happier if apt-get can deal with that for me by reading the stuff from my local repo
<rich0rd> hatake_kakashi: i found a solution for you (in german at least)
<_hupp3l> hey, just wanted to thank the guys at ubuntu for adding the BCM43xx driver. thanx
<UFO> look into the repository dir and open the index file for the format of it
<rich0rd> hatake_kakashi: http://debiananwenderhandbuch.de/apt-offline.html
<hatake_kakashi> rich0rd: ta
<rich0rd> hatake_kakashi: if you need a translation i will try my best
<hatake_kakashi> UFO: so only the index file and the repository cache?
<hatake_kakashi> rich0rd: thanks
<UFO> you could use the directory like cdrom is in the sources.list
<brydenn> ok
* brydenn is back
<brydenn> ;)
<brydenn> ok so the question i have to ask again... who here has used KBFX before?
<hatake_kakashi> well last time I had an user guiding me through it (somewhat) but that failed to work. The user said that there maybe an index file stored.. so I'm hoping this time round doing it again, it will work rather than redownloading packages, wasting time and monthly quota
<brydenn> hmm does anyone know of any other programs/applets/etc that I can use to change the kicker and KDE button?
<brydenn> cuz KBFX sucks donkey balls
<hatake_kakashi> rich0rd: whoa.. I only know very little German, wasn't expecting a full on one :/ I'll try online language translaters first :) but thanks for the heads up
<brydenn> theball: you portland guy you ;)
<brydenn> qwest sucks lol
<rich0rd> hatake_kakashi: np, i am from austria/vienna so if you need any help in this case i will try
<hatake_kakashi> rich0rd: thanks abunch again :)
<brydenn> rich0rd: i've been to vienna, austria once
<theball> brydenn: clode yes about 50 mile away, why?
<theball> do you know of me?
<brydenn> auh i'm from Portland too
<theball> cool
<rich0rd> brydenn: i study here
<brydenn> cool rich0rd
<theball> nice to see some locals
<brydenn> everyone in vienna was nice when i was there
<theball> kind of rare
<brydenn> i spent most of my time in Budapest, Hungary though
<brydenn> i agree theball
<theball> anyone going to the linux fest in belvue area? in april?
<brydenn> now you're from Portland, Oregon right... not Maine?
<theball> correct
<brydenn> sweet
<brydenn> me too
<theball> actualy kelos washington but my store is in oregon
<brydenn> so do you know this program very well theball
<prospero2006> anyone here installed the kweather package
<brydenn> you have a store huh :)
<prospero2006> ?
<brydenn> i havent prospero2006
<brydenn> sorry
<theball> yeah in rainier oregon, just learning this program though
<brydenn> oh i see
<brydenn> yah this OS is nice
<coolio10> why since i upgraded to 3.5.1 is my grub taking 10 mros seconds to load!!!
<rich0rd> brydenn: yeah it's okay
<brydenn> pretty clean and stable
<theball> i have been using ubuntu for about 9 months but suse since 8.2
<theball> i love this os!!!!!!
<coolio10> ubuntu or kubuntu?
<theball> i can have everything on this laptop and all my other computers just work
<brydenn> Kubuntu only... not a big gnome fan ;)
<coolio10> same here
<theball> the laptop is ubuntu with kubuntu destop loaded on it
<brydenn> yah
<brydenn> same thing theball
<coolio10> have you upgraded recently and noticed grub taking longer to load?
<theball> yeah i notice the lag
<brydenn> no i havent
<brydenn> well i havent updated in awhile ;)
<theball> i just loaded one pc with dapper kubuntu and that thing is quick now
<coolio10> well i just started using kubuntu today because i was too lazy to fix xserver and now did today
<theball> i love this distro
<brydenn> when is dapper expected to be stable again?
<theball> cut my teath on RH5.1
<theball> and have been playing with linux in one form or another since then but 80% of the time now i use linux
<MRmaverick> hi all
<theball> hey MR
<UFO> theball: do you use suse enymore... i downloades just the dvd image
<MRmaverick> hi theball
<theball> anyone going to the linux fest in belvue area? in april?
<MRmaverick> anyone know why when i installed kubutu, then windows why i dnt get the option to boot kubuntu anymorwe?
<theball> sus is primaraly for my server now as i love the interface, its 10.0
<theball> MR load in reverse order
<UFO> theball: ok..
<MRmaverick> arg
<MRmaverick> damn
<theball> first windows on a partician then linux on another and the boot menu will allow the dual booting
<MRmaverick> k
<freeflying-ibook> my kububtu on ppc sometime has sound , sometime has no
<theball> but at this point just load linux and install the boot loader and it will fix it
<brydenn> hey, does anyone tried playing Super Nintendo ROMS using ZSNES on Kubuntu yet?
<brydenn> cuz i'm having trouble installing ZSNES hehe
<MRmaverick> u mean the dvd?
<MRmaverick> wont reinstall it?
<MRmaverick> jsut sort out boot bit right?
<MRmaverick> isnt zsnes for widows?
<theball> yeah it will but the dvd has an option to repair damaged os and it just updates a few things and then installs grub or lilo
<MRmaverick> oky
<brydenn> ZSNES is open source MRmaverick
<MRmaverick> oh
<theball> i love the dual boot capabilities
<MRmaverick> wont effect windows righ?
<MRmaverick> brb guys
<theball> this laptop actualy has WINMEDCENT edition with kubuntu and sus on it. i like to play
<coolio10> MRmaverick just starting to install kbuuntu?
<__mikem> How long will it be untill kubuntu pressed cds start making the rounds
<hatake_kakashi> brb
<__mikem> !live
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, __mikem
<theball> correct wont efect windows as long as in the partition area you dont tell it to delete or format the partition
<MRmaverick> nope
<MRmaverick> allready had kubtun
<MRmaverick> all sorted
<coolio10> oh
<__mikem> !ubuntu-live
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, __mikem
<__mikem> man, they are slacking on the bot
<UFO> my laptop got remote controller... could i use it in mediacenter
<MRmaverick> actualy got kubtunt too do all my windows stuff.. jsut cany play games..
<theball> brydenn you part of pdxlug?
<MRmaverick> brb
<theball> MR that and my dvd burning needs are the only reason for windows
<UFO> or does enyone know howto look what key are pressed....
<UFO> keys
<coolio10> anyone think mepis is better then kubuntu?
<coolio10> or tried pclinuxos
<__mikem> Ive used mepis before, ubuntu beats it hands down
<rich0rd> UFO: look at lirc
<coolio10> mepis seems hard to even get the thing burned!
<__mikem> however the next version of mepis is supposed to be based on ubuntu
<__mikem> no, mepis is easy to burn
<brydenn> theball:  msg me
<coolio10> many peeople saying burn at 4X and that made it worse for me
<theball> distros are all similar but the package selection for ubuntu kubuntu beets all i have seen hands dosn
<UFO> rich0rd: the laptop does have modified ir actually i can poweron with remote
<__mikem> burned fine for me
<__mikem> theball, don't steal my lingo
<Hobbsee> !tell brydenn about pastebin
<theball> oops sorry
<__mikem> lol its ok
<coolio10> can lilo be configured a lot like grub?
<theball> no toe stepping intended
<__mikem> I was only kidding
<__mikem> don't worry about it
<theball> i know
<hatake_kakashi> coolio10: doubt it
<theball> i love having fun with people
<UFO> lilo is better in some situation
<__mikem> same here
<theball> so where you from --mikem?
<__mikem> Florda
<__mikem> you?
<theball> washington
<theball> love the trees and rain
<__mikem> YOu are a stones throw from the hq of microsoft
<coolio10> my kubuntu is bloated! every main kde package and more plus automatix and klix
<theball> been all over and havent found anything i can tollerate as well
<__mikem> coolio, kubuntu is ANYTHING but bloated
<coolio10> i know but i made mine bloated
<theball> coolio go to synaptic and remove what you dont want
<__mikem> how did you accomplish this
<__mikem> O, I thought he somehow downloaded a bloated distribution
<coolio10> lol
<rich0rd> UFO: maybe there is a lirc mapping for it
<coolio10> i got 1439 packages isntalled
<__mikem> holly sh*t
<theball> i am at my kids kungfu school tapped into the wifi and chatting in a room full of parents who are pc clueless
<theball> too funny
<__mikem> I was always more of a tai kwan do person
<UFO> the system does not see the port at all... its same as the buttons in keyboard like arrows... and the powerbutton
<theball> i love watching the faces of the other parents
<hatake_kakashi> coolio10: its not recommended to use automatix, and plus many eye-candy features can be turned off
<__mikem> I am actually a computer programmer
<theball> so is anyone here actively involved in helping develope ubun or kubun?
<__mikem> a 17 year old hobbiest but still
<__mikem> Nope
<theball> wish i could program
<UFO> rich0rd: the system does not see the port at all... its same as the buttons in keyboard like arrows... and the powerbutton
<coolio10> ill remove it
<__mikem> theball what kinds of software would you want to write
<coolio10> is xfce any good?
<theball> da*n you make me feel old ==mikem
<__mikem> sorry
<rich0rd> coolio10: if you want a fast and stable interface yes, if you want i candy and so on ... well no
<UFO> ok... whats old :)
<_sniff> hello peeps
<theball> __mikem: probably something to help the developmentaly disabled
<coolio10> anyone gettin anoyed of insertin the cd/dvd when installing certain packages?
<crimsun> Xfce doesn't mean you can't have eye candy -- see xfce-look
<__mikem> youd want to write software that helps people be productive
<theball> and learn how to connect and control robotics stuff
<__mikem> well, youd need to know c/c++, which takes a bit of effort
<__mikem> believe me I know
<crimsun> there are other languages besides C and C++
<_sniff> i was hoping some1 would be able to help me a little please...
<theball> __mikem: my brother is handicapped and at 43 he is only about 6 years old mentally and cant read
<UFO> does enyone know how to see the hex codes of pressed key on keyboard
<__mikem> oh
<crimsun> UFO: xev
<theball> i want to help people like that
<theball> xev rocks
<__mikem> well, you could write learning games, those are also usually writen in c/c++
<UFO> crimsun: thx
<theball> i dont even know where to start
<theball> i am teaching my 10 year old son how to build and configure pc's,  that is really fun
<__mikem> well, the best way to start is to pick up a nice book on c, once you know c learn c++, then find an api, learn how to use it, then you are in good shape to write a piece of software
<rich0rd> UFO: have a eye on dmesg
<theball> thanks for the idea
<rich0rd> UFO: keys unknown to the kernel are shown there
<theball> currently i am working on integrating a pc into my vw that i can control from a pda for movies and music in my car
<hatake_kakashi> __mikem: heh I have an old C book by the two Deitel :)
<__mikem> I do pure win32 programming so I am well seasoned, you might want to go with mfc
<theball> whats mfc?
<theball> brydenn you still here?
<rich0rd> mircrosoft foundation classes
<__mikem> I have about $5000 dollars worth of programming literature in our house
<_sniff> if someone can offer me advice on being able to see filenames that use a foreign language in kubuntu i'd be grateful. At the moment my system contains english, chinese and russian file names but the display as "????.mp3"
<theball> i can probably get that through my job
<__mikem> well maybe not that much
<__mikem> but quite a lot
<rich0rd> __mikem: i am used to go to the local library - it is cheaper
<theball> i can relate, we have 10 of thousands of dollars in training books for our techs.
<hatake_kakashi> _sniff: ahh that one again, heh, its not going to be fun, which fs are those files on?
<UFO> rich0rd: why dmesg
<__mikem> I have never sean a library that contains any good programming books out side of arcaic out dated win16 programming books in QuickC
<_sniff> resifer
<_sniff> actually fat32
<_sniff> but resier doesn't work either
<rich0rd> UFO: because if the kernel does not know what to do with the keycodes he prints it with dmesg
<rich0rd> UFO: i used to get the keycodes for my MS - multimedia keyboard
<_sniff> hatake_kakashi: I got most of my probems solved - including sound, fn keys, and system rebooting
<theball> bathroom break
<_sniff> still let with this problem
<hatake_kakashi> _sniff: its either reiserfs or fat32, which one is it?
<UFO> rich0rd: yes that what im trying to do... but this is actually same thing with ir... my friend played with me and stole my ir signal and shutoff my laptop
<rich0rd> UFO: :-) i thought about doing this with the beamer in classes - but i never really tried it
<theball> is anyone else in here from the northwest of america?
<UFO> rich0rd: http://www.fujitsu-siemens.com/home/products/notebooks/amilo_a_1667g.html
<_sniff> the files at the moment are on fat32, but even when they are copied to my reiser / partition the names still don't display
<hatake_kakashi> _sniff: well with fat32, I believe you can use iocharset=foo although I think it deals with one iocharset allowed, I think you can put in more if need be via comma or something.. if not, then copy it onto reiserfs and remake a kernel that has all your specified charsets enabled/compiled
<theball> i am out, have a great night, see ya __mikem
<__mikem> bye
<hatake_kakashi> _sniff: codepage= or iocharset=
<UFO> acrobat reader howto?
<__mikem> is there any way to get acrobat reader for linux to do text to speach like microsoft's accrobat reader can
<__mikem> windows accrobat reader
<__mikem> rather
<__mikem> can someone say verbal slip
<hatake_kakashi> __mikem: nfi, have you tried various pdf viewers out there? eg xpdf etc?
<__mikem> yeh, xpdf comes default with ubuntu
<hatake_kakashi> __mikem: and what about the adobe acrobat reader for linux?
<__mikem> it doesn't have text to speach support hense the question
<ilba7r> hatake_kakashi, it is the best though resource intentsive
<hatake_kakashi> __mikem: well, I think there are alternatives out there floating about maybe apt-cache search
<hatake_kakashi> ilba7r: unless if you have a better suggestion to __mikem's problems
<__mikem> Ill just use something else to read me the entire contents of Rinkworks COmputer SUpidities every night
<ilba7r> ok what is his problem and did not wana intrude just help
<hatake_kakashi> ilba7r: __mikem wants a pdf text-to-speech reader
<ilba7r> oh never heard of one in linux
<__mikem> have you ever been to Computer Stupidities
<__mikem> http://www.rinkworks.com/stupid its hillarious
<theball> back
<__mikem> wb
<theball> what a whacky place this kungfu school
<hatake_kakashi> __mikem: this one is a long shot.. but try finding an extension that is associated viewer/player that can do text-to-speech. Google around and grab a converter that can convert pdf to that other format.
<theball> so whats the topic now
<__mikem> WRestling practice was wackier
<__mikem> ok
<theball> well right now there are 23 9-12 year olds screeming and kicking
<__mikem> sounds fun
<theball> more like funny
<hatake_kakashi> theball: sounds like shin fight
<theball> what were you looking for __mikem?
<theball> well sort of hk
<__mikem> sounds like the insurance company taking all your money
<hatake_kakashi> theball: pdf text-to-speech reader
<hatake_kakashi> theball: hk?
<hatake_kakashi> __mikem: heh
<theball> hatake_kakashi sorry for the abriviatoion
<__mikem> You got to know that insurance companies love it when they have martial artists for clients
<theball> windows or linux variaety?
<__mikem> thats a great reason to tripple the premium
<hatake_kakashi> theball: no problems.. I use it too, but I just don't know what hk is..
<hatake_kakashi> theball: linux variety
<theball> i am new ti irc so i am learning the code of conduct so to speek
<hatake_kakashi> __mikem: or boncers *snickers*
<hatake_kakashi> theball: ah ok
<__mikem> yes that to
<hatake_kakashi> s/boncers/bouncers
<__mikem> lol
<marburg> help! i need to configure my network, but i can't get xorg to start :'(
<hatake_kakashi> marburg: what's the error for xorg?
<__mikem> This program has performed an ilegal opperation and will be shut down.
<__mikem> lol
<hatake_kakashi> hah
<hatake_kakashi> reminds me of windows rg
<marburg> hatake_kakashi: RADEON(0): [dri]  DRIScreenInit failed. Disabling DRI.
<theball> bashers
<__mikem> Ill be you anything microsoft stopped using that error message in windows because they were damn tired of dealing with 30,00 tech support calls each day from people asking how long they have untill they are arrested
<marburg> hatake_kakashi: i think i might know a solution, but i need net access :D
<hatake_kakashi> marburg: how is your network configured?
<marburg> hatake_kakashi: not at all
<hatake_kakashi> __mikem: that and having to constantly putting people on hold with their classical musak for at least 2 hours :D
<hatake_kakashi> marburg: huh
<__mikem> o my god that must really tie up the lines
<__mikem> lol
<hatake_kakashi> __mikem: well, they have money. so :)
<theball> why do you think qwest inly supports microsoft products?
<__mikem> they should put that money to good use and debug their software
<marburg> hatake_kakashi: it's a lappy and i wasn't around a network jack when i installed
<__mikem> or better yet REWRITE IT
<hatake_kakashi> theball: because they cbf supporting the various distributions/configurations of linux out there, like most other companies do
<hatake_kakashi> __mikem: heh
<hatake_kakashi> marburg: and now you do or no?
<marburg> yea
<marburg> plugged in and all
<theball> no no i was kicking qwest, they support only ms so they can make more money on the ms support lines
<marburg> just not configured
<marburg> i just need to set it up to use dhcp
<marburg> shouldn't be too hard
<hatake_kakashi> marburg: I assume there is a dhcp server on your network? or how do you access the internet? through modem?
<theball> only sarcasim
<hatake_kakashi> theball: that too heh
<__mikem> O I got one more, Biggest oxy moron in the world... "Microsoft Works"
<theball> more like broken
<hatake_kakashi> __mikem: nah.. imo the biggest oxy moron is "Microsoft Windows ME"
<rich0rd> the biggest is "military intelligence"
<__mikem> lmfao
<__mikem> that last one really topped everything
<__mikem> but I am sort of a republican
<marburg> hatake_kakashi: yea, dhcp - shouldn't be too hard to setup
<hatake_kakashi> marburg: ok, cool, you can setup via dhclient eth0 or dhclient3 eth0
<__mikem> networking ubuntu boxes as easy as sleaping after a wrestling tournement
<_sniff> hatake_kakashi: where must i add the charset etc to?
<rich0rd> hatake_kakashi: did you manage to understand the howto?
<hatake_kakashi> _sniff: when you specify the mount.. eg. mount -t vfat /dev/hda5 /mnt/hda5 -o rw,iocharset=utf8,cp431  I think
<theball> hey all class is over catch you another day, thanks for the chat!!
<__mikem> any time
<hatake_kakashi> rich0rd: not quite, I googled around and found answers close to it, the translation provided by babelfish, I somewhat understood. I asked a user in #debian channel for more information too
<hatake_kakashi> theball: ditto from __mikem :)
<rich0rd> is there a way to install skype
<hatake_kakashi> s/a/an
<marburg> hatake_kakashi: that did it, thanks!
<hatake_kakashi> !skype
<ubotu> skype is, like, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<hatake_kakashi> marburg: np
<__mikem> !windows
<ubotu> I heard windows is unnecessary - everything runs in linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<rich0rd> it depends on a libqt3c102-mt
<__mikem> !microsoft
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, __mikem
<hatake_kakashi> lol
<__mikem> !bot abuse
<ubotu> bot abuse is, like, totally, a bannable offense
<__mikem> !i love you
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, __mikem
<__mikem> lol
<__mikem> jk
<theball> oh __mikem try this. http://www.experts-exchange.com/Miscellaneous/Q_21375764.html
<hatake_kakashi> rich0rd: that requires you to probably enable universe/multiverse in sources.list
<theball> bye
<__mikem> bye
<hatake_kakashi> !info libqt3c102-mt
<rich0rd> hatake_kakashi: i did that but it is some strange version
<hatake_kakashi> rich0rd: and that doesn't work as well?
<rich0rd> i am able to install it with --ignore-depends (but then apt always rants about the missing dependency)
<hatake_kakashi> rich0rd: maybe try what ubotu said about skypehowto
<marburg> is there a standard apt-get server?
<hatake_kakashi> marburg: standard??
<marburg> hatake_kakashi: or like a list of them? to choose from?
<rich0rd> will apt-spy work sometimes with ubuntu (or does it already?)
<hatake_kakashi> marburg: there was during the ubuntu/kubuntu (Hoary) installation
<hatake_kakashi> !apt-spy
<ubotu> hatake_kakashi: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Snake__> Hey, anyone in here willing to help me out with creating my own branch of linux distrobution
<hatake_kakashi> Snake__: all I can say is, its not going to be easy :) try LFS cookbook first before attempting such idea
<Snake__> hatake_kakashi: I want to do what knoppixmame did...but better
<EightiesK> anyone know a good place to get kde themes
<Hobbsee> kde-look.org
<Snake__> EightiesK: kdelook?
<EightiesK> other than there
<hatake_kakashi> Snake__: ahh, well check their forums first on how to make a hd install, from there, customise it to the way you want. Get cloop utilities (compressed loop) and create image. Then you should be set I think, no guarentees as I never tried it before
<surly> EightiesK : kde.themes.org
<Snake__> hatake_kakashi: I think I may have figured out what I want to do
<Snake__> never mind :)
<surly> anyone using the "conky" system monitor?
<Snake__> I just need to figure out how to add games to this
<hatake_kakashi> Snake__: well if you wanted to add it in permanently, you need to remaster the image
<Snake__> hatake_kakashi: I presumed..
<Snake__> hatake_kakashi: I gotta figure out what version of mame their runnin
<__mikem> well I am out of here
<__mikem> bye guys
<__mikem> good night
<hatake_kakashi> nn
<hatake_kakashi> rich0rd and _sniff: did it work?
<rich0rd> Meg: hrhr ahoi
<Meg> :)
<rich0rd> welcome a friend of mine
<Snake__> hatake_kakashi: after I add in these games, what would I have to do to make it bootable again
<Meg> very nice
<hatake_kakashi> rich0rd: o.O
<rich0rd> just managed to install her kubuntu all by herself
<hatake_kakashi> Snake__: well the stuff that I said previously should work.. but you may want to check their forums prior to doing so, as I'm only assuming that will work
<hatake_kakashi> rich0rd: cool
<hatake_kakashi> rich0rd: so now we got a/another female user ^^
<rich0rd> i saw her first!
<hatake_kakashi> heh
<Hobbsee> who's this?
<Hobbsee> another female?
<hatake_kakashi> rich0rd: btw did that skype work? :)
<Hobbsee> oh hi Meg
<Hobbsee> !
<ubotu> Hobbsee: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<hatake_kakashi> lol
<Hobbsee> silly enter key being too close
<hatake_kakashi> laptop keyboard I presume? :D
<rich0rd> just installed alien
<dcwckd> hey everyone
<dcwckd> will installing an nvidia driver, help my system at all?
<dcwckd> or is it worthless?
<rich0rd> it will help
<hatake_kakashi> rich0rd: rich0rd cool
<rich0rd> dcwckd: playing 3d games, desktop performance ... it will help :)
<dcwckd> ok
<hatake_kakashi> dcwckd: I don't see why not
<dcwckd> is there any easy way to do it?
<dcwckd> through apt?
<hatake_kakashi> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<rich0rd> nice skype works like a charm
<rich0rd> ... so rpms are statically linked?
<rich0rd> or do they use another version
<hatake_kakashi> rpm is just another package just like deb. rpm itself is almost equivalent to dpkg
<Meg> hi hobbsee
<Meg> yea, skype worked :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<hatake_kakashi> and probably, skype is probably more biased towards rpm based distros imo
<Snake__> Is it possible to format a hard drive in kubuntu live disk.
<hatake_kakashi> Snake__: yes, with Hoary you can afaik
<Snake__> hatake_kakashi: Breezy...
<Snake__> and wtf is afaik...lol
<rich0rd> !gpart
<ubotu> rich0rd: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<rich0rd> damn
<Snake__> !gparted
<rich0rd> try gpart
<ubotu> Snake__: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Snake__> hmm
<hatake_kakashi> Snake__: as far as I know
<hatake_kakashi> !parted
<ubotu> [parted]  a GNU program for creating, destroying, resizing, checking and copying partitions.  http://www.gnu.org/software/parted/parted.html
<Snake__> rich0rd: does that come with the KUBUNTU live? I know its in ubuntu live, but I dont think its in the kde version
<hatake_kakashi> imo, parted looks almost as friendly as fdisk for linux
<marburg> "X: user not authorized to run the X server, aboritng"
<Snake__> alright ill check into it all
<EightiesK> how do you install lipstik?
<hatake_kakashi> marburg: did you try running it from a newly created user?
<marburg> hatake_kakashi: yes...
<hatake_kakashi> EightiesK: lipstick theme?
<EightiesK> yes
<hatake_kakashi> marburg: you need to setup the groups properly I believe
<EightiesK> I did as the install said
<marburg> video group?
<EightiesK> but it didn't work
<hatake_kakashi> EightiesK: maybe you may need to logout and log back in again on KDE
<EightiesK> k
<EightiesK> brb
<hatake_kakashi> marburg: probably, nfi
<EightiesK> restarting xserver
<Meg> so, now I have to find a way to disable my mousepad. any ideas?
<hatake_kakashi> Meg: disable your what? mousepad? umm, isn't that the thing that your mouse is sitting on? lol
<EightiesK> nothing
<rich0rd> Meg: i think she ment her touchpad on the laptop
<hatake_kakashi> EightiesK: probably, the theme needs to be installed in the correct directory, that I have no idea
<EightiesK> ...
<EightiesK> :-(
<rich0rd> the sesitivity is far too high, i already looked for a way to switch the sensibility down but ...
<hatake_kakashi> rich0rd: ahh laptop.. umm no idea, remap the link or something?
<hatake_kakashi> hmm
<rich0rd> at the moment if i navigate my mouspointer over the screen it generates unwanted doubleclicks
<Meg> ja, touchpad
<Meg> very late it is..
<Snake__> hatake_kakashi: I found out knoppixmame has built in support so that you can add roms, then it will make a fresh bootable ISO to burn, with all your roms on it
<dcwckd> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<hatake_kakashi> there's various settings for mouse.. see if you can try and make each of them 'dud' (i.e. stupidfy them :))
<hatake_kakashi> Snake__: well, try that, it may work :)
<Snake__> hatake_kakashi: im goin for it, got to format this hard drive first, so that I can save the ISO it spits out :)
<hatake_kakashi> Snake__: yup, that's an affirmatory as a basic requirement you need to do that :)
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> I gotta go find pants...
* Snake__ just got out of the shower :-D
<hatake_kakashi> heh
<hatake_kakashi> Snake__: that won't be as fun as reinstalling kubutu again because you made your current kubuntu literally unuseable :)
<Snake__> hatake_kakashi: Virtual drives are a magic sent from the heavens
<hatake_kakashi> Snake__: or you meant vmware -_-
<Snake__> hatake_kakashi: Na, MS Virtual PC, I paid for it, mine as well use it
<hatake_kakashi> Snake__: ah lol
<Snake__> hatake_kakashi: ever use it? Its really a neat program
<hatake_kakashi> Snake__: nope
<Snake__> hatake_kakashi: check it out one day, its a great way to screw with things and not mess up your main rig
<freeflying-ibook> robotgeek: ping
<EightiesK> !kbfx
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, EightiesK
<Snake__> mittens
<Snake__> hehe
<Snake__> that never gets old
<EightiesK> how do you install kbfx?
<robotgeek> freeflying-ibook: hey
<Snake__> kbfx....thats aaaaa DM right?
<EightiesK> its a kmenu replacement
<Snake__> Ooo yes yes
<Snake__> hmm
<Snake__> no repos?
<Snake__> apparently not
<freeflying-ibook> robotgeek: i still have no sound on ibook now
<robotgeek> freeflying-ibook: was it working on breezy?
<Snake__> EightiesK: no im sorry, im not really sure
<Snake__> :(
<freeflying-ibook> robotgeek: hvaen't try on breezy . sometimes has ,
<EightiesK> !wifi
<ubotu> wifi is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<robotgeek> freeflying-ibook: which version of the kernel are you running (on dapper)
<freeflying-ibook> 2.6.15-15-powerpc
<robotgeek> i think that's what i have on my machine too
<robotgeek> freeflying-ibook: maybe just file a bug
<robotgeek> maybe crimsun can help
<freeflying-ibook> robotgeek: why  there are problems with 2.6.15-powerpc
<robotgeek> freeflying-ibook: there was a regression bug, i think. however, i think it has been fixed as sound works for me. it was working for me on breezy, however. i have a feeling that yours might be a new bug
<djzn> you know what is missing in kubuntu... a kde network applet status
<djzn> is there any package on that matter?????
<rich0rd> superkaramba with some applet?
<djzn> is there such thing?
<hatake_kakashi> !superkaramba
<ubotu> SuperKaramba is a KDE application that allows you to create interactive eye-candy on your desktop. Official site: http://netdragon.sourceforge.net SK Themes: http://kdelook.org
<Hobbsee> djzn: kwifimanger
<Snake__> superkaramba is amazing
<Hobbsee> apart from that, there is one in kde3.5.1, but i didnt think too much of it
<Snake__> Hobbsee: just let him get sk ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> well once you find a nice applet for that in sk, then tell me about it, cos i'd like to see it!
<djzn> wait
<Snake__> Hobbsee: I got one
<djzn> SK is an applet?
<rich0rd> no it is a phyton application
<Snake__> djzn: sk run things called "Themes" which is like widgets
<djzn> yes....
<djzn> and?
<Snake__> djzn: there are tons of moniter "Themes"
<djzn> is there a ready package for kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> what's it called Snake__
<Snake__> Hobbsee: im gettin lin
<Snake__> k
<Snake__> djzn: check adept
<hatake_kakashi> I wonder if it is possible to first install Kubuntu Hoary CD and then install Ubuntu Hoary CD, so that I get both WM/DE?
<djzn> coz everytime I try to compile something in kubuntu, it gets errors
<Snake__> djzn: you need the packages to complie then
<hatake_kakashi> !build-essential
<ubotu> I heard build-essential is a meta package for software building see !gcc for more info
<Snake__> Hobbsee: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=34774
<Snake__> check that
<Snake__> Hobbsee: it takes a little setting up in the script, but its definatly a cool theme
<Snake__> and its all explained
<Hobbsee> ok
<Snake__> Hobbsee: while your there, dont forget to get my theme
<Snake__> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=34503
<Snake__> :)
<Hobbsee> lol
* Hobbsee wonders if she even has SK installed at the moment
<Snake__> lol
* Snake__ wonders if Hobbsee 's dapper will run it..:P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> oh it should...it did before
<Snake__> yea well ive herd of what a wasteland dapper is......
<kkathman> Hobbsee:  does SK work under Dapper at the moment?  There are some inconsistencies with SK and 3.5.1 on some widgets right now
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure - i dont remember tryign with 3.5.1
<Snake__> kkathman: like what
<kkathman> for instance, Liquid Weather balks now...but I think there is a new fix for it
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<kkathman> Hobbsee:  the new release fixed the 3.5.1 probs
<Hobbsee> :)
<kkathman> at least in LWP
<djzn> i know of build essential
<djzn> but that's the point
<djzn> i have it
<djzn> and it wont compile
<djzn> even with devs and libs
<djzn> -dev's
<djzn> everything
<kkathman> djzn what wont compile?
<djzn> KDE stuff
<hatake_kakashi> rich0rd: thanks for the input, going to give this thing a go
<xored> what modprobe to load for hda intel soudn chipsets ?
<crimsun> sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<xored> crimsun: do not have that modprob
<crimsun> xored: ?
<xored> i compiled my own kernel
<xored> 15er
<kkathman> lol you'd better :)
<kkathman> hehe
<xored> maybe i forget to build it in as a module ?
<crimsun> if you don't have it, then yes, you forgot to modularise it.
<xored> i just recompiled to get rid of the build in also, so that i can load a "new" also driver ? or must i do it that as "also" module, not keep it away ?#
<crimsun> kubuntu's kernel is as modularised as possible
<xored> but crimsun i tryied to compile the current also drivers and he fails with : you got "also as build in kernel"
<crimsun> xored: grep CONFIG_SND /boot/config-$(uname -r) |head -1
<xored> crimsun: i completeyl not compiled alsa
<crimsun> xored: ...then you need to compile it externally
<xored> becvause i thought i do not have to / not may, because of compiling the current alsa driver myself
<xored> crimsun: i compiled the alsa driver, but how to isntall the modprobe then ?
<crimsun> xored: did you configure, make, and make install?
<xored> yes
<trooper00> should be as easy as modprobe alsa
<crimsun> so now depmod -e
<crimsun> (there's no 'alsa.ko')
<xored> and no ?
<xored> and now ?=
<crimsun> now sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<xored> hehe
<xored> there ist its :9
<xored> thank you alot
<xored> what makes frpomof -r ?
<xored> sorry
<xored> what makes depmod -e ?
<crimsun> xored: it rebuilds the module dependencies files
<xored> crimsun: he failed on load
<xored> he could not find
<xored> /lib/alsa/modprobe-post-insrtall
<Snake__> robotgeek: you here?
<robotgeek> yes Snake__
<Snake__> robotgeek: any sucess in getting our patch in?
<crimsun> xored: um...why did you compile alsa to begin with?
<robotgeek> Snake__: i havent found jjesse yet
<xored> crimsun: need the newst one cause of sound problems
<Snake__> robotgeek: ugh, alrighty
<robotgeek> <sigh>
<crimsun> xored: did you follow my instructions on the wiki?
<xored> crimsun: the new release has a ton of hda fixes
<xored> yes
<Snake__> robotgeek: is (s)he the only one that can/will submit it??
<xored> exactly that one
<xored> crimsun: i did
<xored> but
<xored> one second
<robotgeek> Snake__: for kde, he is the the only one i guess
<crimsun> xored: if you did, then why did you compile a new kernel _and_ a new ALSA driver?
<kkathman> still waiting :(
<Snake__> robotgeek: thats a bit stupid
<xored> new kernel for suspend 2 crimsun
<crimsun> forehead -> desk
<robotgeek> Snake__: i am asking someone else
<Snake__> Alright, robotgeek wern't you trying to get upload access?
<xored> crimsun: why did you asked ?
<crimsun> xored: because you took the long way around.
<robotgeek> Snake__: i need to become a member for that
<xored> crimsun: there are a lot of bugs with the 0.9er also drivers
<crimsun> xored: "0.9er"?
<Snake__> robotgeek: well become a damn member :P
<robotgeek> heh, i am applying
<Haalbert> it's in german!!
<xored> crimsun: so i compiled alsa-driver-1.0.10 and alsa libs, oss and utils
<Haalbert> why is kubuntu in german?
<Haalbert> why not also in english?!
<crimsun> xored: why not just use Dapper Flight 3?
<xored> crabstic: omg, i tryied to load it as normal user..
<Snake__> Haalbert: it is in englishm its in quite a lot of languages
<JasonF> 1.5 beta++
<Tallia1Kubuntu> someone can help me fixing kaffeine?
<JasonF> Koffice w/OD support is good
<xored> crimsun: cause i need to reinstall the whole system .  ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i dunno why it can't play anything..
<crimsun> xored: no, you could have dist-upgraded to Dapper
<JasonF> hiya crimsun, I'm going to install kubuntu!
<Haalbert> Snake__: http://kubuntu.org/special-cds.php <-- do they lie?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how do you evalueate Koffice against OpenOffice?
<crimsun> JasonF: oh dear
<Tallia1Kubuntu> JasonF: That was for you :)
<Snake__> Haalbert: lemme see
<JasonF> Don't call me dear in public, crimsun :)
<xored> crimsun: ok, shoudl have too...but i got it now
<xored> crimsun: what mixer do i need to unmute channekls ?
<crimsun> xored: any.
<JasonF> Tallia1Kubuntu: I am an OpenDocument Fellowship press guy, so any OD support in a new app is greeeat
<crimsun> xored: e.g., alsamixer, kmix, amixer, aumix, ...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> OD?
<Snake__> Haalbert: Ahhh that was just released, thats why, the english version has been out for a while, would you like a link to the english?
<xored> crimsun: i started kmix, and there is no current mixer to choose
<Tallia1Kubuntu> JasonF: and OD is in Koffice?
<JasonF> Tallia1Kubuntu: we in fact had a demo up at Scale 4x, the same OpenDocument file opened in OO.org and the 1.5b of KOffice
<crimsun> xored: so quit kmix and use alsamixer
<Haalbert> Snake__: oh, really?
<trooper00> Haalbert: of course its going to be in german if you download the german cd ;)
<xored> crimsun: do i need to compile alsa-mixer ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what about capabilities?
<crimsun> xored: ...no
<Haalbert> so the english version is out but they still give us the older breezy for download?!
<Snake__> Haalbert: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/breezy/ theres the english releases, any of the live CDs will come with all that the german one does
<xored> apt get ?
<Meg5254> hi again
<Meg5254> i have another question
<JasonF> Tallia1Kubuntu: haven't worked on koffice enough to know
<JasonF> brb, installing
<Tallia1Kubuntu> there's the same amount of tools?
<xored> crimsun: can i use the one form reps ?
<Haalbert> trooper00: no, i don't like the german version (or any other nationalistic version of (k)ubuntu)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> like drawing.. math.. xl..
<Meg5254> where do i put a bash script when i want it to start when i boot my computer?
<xored> crimsun: ok its allready installed, my fault
<Haalbert> Snake__: thank you.
<xored> crimsun: alsamixer : function snd_ctl_open failed or default : No such device
<trooper00> Haalbert: i only used the cd once and tossed it.. anything sitting around on cd is going to be out of date almost immediately anyways
<Haalbert> btw, is the new dapper installer / live cd almost ready?
<xored> crimsun: sorry if iam disturbing you
<xored> crimsun: but this howto is minimalistic , and the forum do not help me with that steps
<crimsun> xored: sigh. It's difficult to help you when you've introduced so many other variables into the equation.
<xored> crimsun: just one question : is the alsmixer copiled with the drivers / libs or is it the old version of my old als driver
<xored> crimsun:  and therefore not working
<xored> crimsun: i rebooted and its working now..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> guys.. i need a help in compiling KINO the video editor for KDE
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i tried the version 0.6.x but i can import only in DV format
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i need instead to import from mpeg avi.... and this is only in version0.8
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i tried to download it from debian repositories and install it by dpkg but it didn't work
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i tried to compile but i have the following errors
<xored> crimsun: mp3s playing, but i do not here anything. i think i "unmuted" all channels..
<crimsun> xored: pastebin: lspci -v ; lspci -nv
<xored> crimsun: one second, going online with the laptop..
<Haalbert> so do you mean the current official kubuntu breezy download is not similar to the first official kubuntu breezy download?
<Haalbert> 
<xored> crimsun: so iam back, sorry lost the last commands..could you repeat ?
<bimberi> 16:34:39 <crimsun> xored: pastebin: lspci -v ; lspci -nv
<xored> thank you
<xored> !paste
<ubotu> paste is, like, totally, please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<bimberi> np :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the problem is that require a libdv > 0.103 but in repositories there's only the version: woody
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how can i come back from version woody of libdv to the breezy one?
<robotgeek> Snake__: done
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i need the headers... and in reps there is code only for breezy version
<xored> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8634
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ??
<Tallia1Kubuntu> libdv4-dev:
<Tallia1Kubuntu>   Depends: libdv4 (=0.103-2ubuntu1) but 0.103-woody2 is to be installed
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how can i resolv this? i need to come back to the ubuntu1 .. because otherwise i can't install source to compile kino
<bimberi> Tallia1Kubuntu: perhaps disable the debian repos in your sources.list, then update and retry
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<xored> crimsun: :/
<Haalbert> anybody here? (other than me)
<crimsun> xored: please be patient
<trooper00> Tallia1Kubuntu: if it turns out you can't get the dependency from the repos, you could always just compile a copy of libdv yourself
<JasonF> I just installed kubuntu, and it's only letting me set my resolution to 640x480
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i tried that too
<xored> crimsun: ofc
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but it didn't work pretty well
<xored> crimsun: iam deaktivted arts now..
<JasonF> any ideas on setting it to full size?
<bimberi> !resolution
<ubotu> I guess resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bimberi> JasonF: ^^^
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the problem is kubuntu is always the same
<crimsun> xored: your pci ids have not been added to the driver
<Tallia1Kubuntu> GLIB and GTK
<crimsun> xored: cat /proc/asound/cards
<xored> one second
<Tallia1Kubuntu> libdv requires glib and i can't compile the new glib
<xored> 0 [Intel          ] : HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<xored>                      HDA Intel at 0xb0000000 irq 19
<Haalbert> Kubuntu has built a (German language) Live CD of Kubuntu Breezy with KDE 3.5.1 and KOffice 1.5 beta 1.
<xored> crimsun: i ran alsaconf after loaded the module
<xored> there is also a car0 in /proc/asound, with the id=intel etc
<crimsun> xored: sudo modprobe snd-pcm-oss && tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat
<xored> crimsun: thats my lsmod :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8636
<xored> Mixers:
<xored> 0: Analog Devices AD1986A
<xored> shoudl i use the digital one ?
<xored> crimsun: just a beside question : should i test sound with amarok or xmms or something more "easier" to be sure its not an soft prob ( for example codec etc)
<crimsun> I need to cross-check your codec.
<xored> iam just here to serve :)
<crimsun> xored: pastebin amixer output
<maxtor> hii
<xored> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8637
<crimsun> xored: mute 'Headphone'
<xored> k
<xored> done
<crimsun> no sound?
<xored> nothing changed, no sound
<xored> amarok, alsa
<xored> (arts disabled completely)
<xored> amarok->xiner->arts
<crimsun> unmute Headphone and increase its level
<xored> done ( 100%)
<crimsun> hear anything?
<xored> should i pluggin headfones( speakers nothing)
<xored> crimsun: should i use amarok or xmms for testing ?
<crimsun> xored: aplay
<xored> nothing chnaged
<xored> crimsun: can ubunutu play mp3 files from scratch ?
<crimsun> no.
<crimsun> did you compile 1.0.10 or 1.0.11rc3?
<xored> 1.0.1
<xored> 1.0.10
<xored> what do i need for mp3 playing ? (as iam trying to play mp3s right now)
<xored> i just want to avoid its an codec problem
<crimsun> you need to use 1.0.11rc3
<xored> ok..how to uninstall properly ?
<xored> searching in lib/modeles/curkernel/.. ?
<crimsun> just compile alsa-{driver,lib,utils} separately and install over what's there
<xored> ok
<xored> do i need all in the new versin
<crimsun> yes
<xored> or just the driver ?
<xored> ok
<JasonF> Why does firefox look somewhat strange in Kubuntu? It's like the menubar fonts aren't quite right
<crimsun> gtk/qt skew
<JasonF> yuck, any way to improve it?
* JasonF hasn't used KDE in ages
<crimsun> no idea, I don't use KDE
<xored> crimsun: do i need to restart, or just modprobe - r hda-intel ?
<trooper00> JasonF: i think if you goto the gtk styles and fonts and just hit apply or something.. i think i know the look you are describing
<swim> hey folks is there anyway to find out what speed my ram is within the machine?
<crimsun> xored: unload, reload
<xored> ok
<xored> but first compile all 4,right ?
<rj_not_ajay> anyone ever concider changing the name of this distro
<rj_not_ajay> i mean
<rj_not_ajay> kubuntu
<rj_not_ajay> its funnny to say
<xored> crimsun: where is the load / unload script ?
<xored> crimsun: making a rebbot, right back
<PaperClip> hmm, how bout we change the name of this distro to... PaperClipOS!
<PaperClip> or googleOS
<PaperClip> even though they dont support us
<swim> hey folks is there anyway to find out what speed my ram is within the machine?
<xored> crimsun: ok rebooted, channels are all unmuted, amarok doesnt seem to give any sound
<trooper00> swim: within the os? got me. that information is usually available in the bios though
<xored> crimsun: installing codecs rigth now
<freeflying-ibook> crimsun: hi
<xored> crimsun: i installed all codecs, still now sound
<crimsun> freeflying-ibook: hi
<freeflying-ibook> crimsun: after freshinstall of dapper to ibook ,  no sound still
<crimsun> freeflying-ibook: known issue with some ibooks, benc's working on it
<EightiesK> !tvcard
<ubotu> EightiesK: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<freeflying-ibook> crimsun: sometims it can work
<crimsun> xored: does /proc/asound/version confirm 1.0.11rc3?
<EightiesK> any one know a place I can get a driver for my X- Capture card
<EightiesK> I've had it since windows 95
<EightiesK> =-o
<crimsun> freeflying-ibook: I don't have hardware to test, sorry
<xored> crimsun: yes
<xored> 1.0.11rc3
<xored> installed al gstream codecs and w32 codecs
<xored> shoudl i activate arts again ?
<crimsun> xored: then you'll need to revert to a fresh installation of breezy so we can step through it
<crimsun> I'm very tired right now (it's 1:41 AM)
<EightiesK> anyone?
<xored> its 5:00 on my planet here :)
<xored> crimsun: its ok ,thank you
<xored> have a nice morning
<xored> bye
<Red_Herring> zZzZzZ
<freeflying-ibook> crimsun: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/31365
<EightiesK> !capturecard
<ubotu> EightiesK: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Red_Herring> you and your windmills...
<crimsun> fir	frfree	?
<ace> hi all
<ace> !kdm
<ubotu> ace: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Red_Herring> zZzZzZzZ
<ace> !kdm
<Red_Herring> man i need sleep
<Red_Herring> well...
<ace> that bot is funny...
<Red_Herring> ya
<Red_Herring> he is
<ace> anyway
<Red_Herring> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
* ace just woke up, again...
<Red_Herring> wha?
<ace> yeah well. long story
<Red_Herring> so ya come here when ya wake up?
<ace> ah
<Red_Herring> well,
<Red_Herring> i gotta get up at 7
<ace> because in my sleep
<Red_Herring> and its 1 right now
<ace> I am thinking things
<ace> and then I wake up
<Red_Herring> you sleep type?
<ace> and then I need HELP
<Red_Herring> oh
<ace> heh heh
<Red_Herring> ok
<Red_Herring> lets hear it
<ace> wha about u ?
<Red_Herring> eh, i just cant get ta sleep
<Red_Herring> and this soooooo beats reading that damn book
<Red_Herring> bless me ultima
<ace> obsessive compulsive asominac ?
<Red_Herring> nah
<Red_Herring> just a bit nervous
<ace> wah ?
<Red_Herring> valentine's day is tmrw
<Red_Herring> i wanna impress this girl
<ace> heh heh
<Red_Herring> ;-)
<ace> wonder if my valentime knows about kdm :-)
<_sniff> it#s valentines day today
<Red_Herring> and guess what!
<crimsun> what the heck happened to my client?
<ace> wa ?
<Red_Herring> she knows a thing or to about computers!
<ace> good for you !
<Red_Herring> ya
<Red_Herring> its a perfect match
<Red_Herring> jk
<ace> you know win4lin ?
<Red_Herring> well
<Red_Herring> ya
<Red_Herring> but i havent used it
<ace> okay i know it too
<ace> i like it
<Red_Herring> nice
<ace> and it's needed for my project
<Red_Herring> project?
<ace> so, let's get that out of the way :-)
<Red_Herring> ok
<ace> project: installing 7 schools with 1 server and 8 thin clients...
<ace> each.
<Red_Herring> really? nice
<ace> pretty cool
<ace> look http://www.suares.an
<Red_Herring> i wanna get that for my school
<ace> click 'publicaties'
<ace> and then download the pilot project document
<ace> you might like it!
<Red_Herring> huh
<ace> most is in dutch but not that pdf
<Red_Herring> where are you?
<ace> www.curacao.com !
<_sniff> peeps
<ace> hi
<Red_Herring> denmark?
<ace> funnyu
<ace> the caribbean!
<Red_Herring> really?
<_sniff> how can i get foreign file names to diplay correctly, it's really getting on my tits!?>
<Red_Herring> _sniff, ok...
<Red_Herring> that was odd
<ace> ace: hello
<Red_Herring> do you have the right character sets installed?
<_sniff> to be honest i have no idea.... how might i check?
<Red_Herring> to be honest
<_sniff> i'm n00b btw
<Red_Herring> i have no idea
<_sniff> lol
<ace> something with lc
<ace> let me search
<Red_Herring> i live in chicago, and never have any use for any characters but a-z
<ace> !locales
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ace
<Red_Herring> !locals
<ubotu> Red_Herring: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Red_Herring> !character-sets
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Red_Herring
<ace> try dpkg-reconfigure locales
<ace> als I rememebr
<Red_Herring> nice thinking
<_sniff> what is "!character-sets" ?
<ace> it gives you a list of countries/languages
<ace> you want to generate something for
<Red_Herring> well, foreing file names?
<ace> just check all execpt hte japanes/big5/chinese
<ace> you propbably will be on your way
<ace> not sure though.
<_sniff> mmm i need chinese and russian
<ace> okay add that then :-)
<ace> add all...
<ace> and the !something
<ace> i found out recently
<Red_Herring> !somethign
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Red_Herring
<ace> is asking a robot (!)
<ace> to help you
<ace> like
<ace> !kernel
<Red_Herring> !red_Herring
<ubotu> Red_Herring: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_sniff> where do i do the ! commands?
<Red_Herring> no
<ace> just type !kernel
<Red_Herring> "!"
<Red_Herring> tells ubotu to look it up
<ace> or !x
<Red_Herring> !x
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Red_Herring
<Red_Herring> !!
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Red_Herring
<_sniff> where do i type "!character-sets"?
<ace> just where you type your text now
<ace> but it's only working in IRC
<ace> has NOTHING to do with you linux installation
<ace> there, you use
<ace> dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Red_Herring> yeah
<Red_Herring> dont type it in at the bash prompt
<ace> I assume u use kubuntu
<Red_Herring> yeah
<Red_Herring> ignore the !
<Red_Herring> its just shorter than:
<Red_Herring> ubotu, character-sets
<ubotu> Red_Herring: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Red_Herring> same effect
<ace> the robot ignores me...
<ace> ubotu, kernel
<Red_Herring> ouch, harsh
<Red_Herring> ubotu, kernel
<ace> oh no
<Red_Herring> wait...
<ace> it's talking on a private channel with me
<Red_Herring> yeah
<Red_Herring> NICE
<ace> nah...
<Red_Herring> it priv mesg me
<ace> Red_Herring
<Red_Herring> saying "someone just asked that 13 seconds ago"
<ace> happen to know anything about kdm
<ace> yeah
<Red_Herring> well
<Red_Herring> yeah
<ace> it did that to me to
<ace> and then kept talking there
<Red_Herring> ok... so about kdm
<ace> <ubotu> unfortunately, kernel is disabled in my configuration
<ace> yeah
<ace> in gdm
<ace> I can maken win4lin
<ace> a full screen thing
<ace> you log in
<ace> and Bhaaammmmm! you get a full screen
<ace> win98 session
<Red_Herring> huh, yeah
<ace> no linux at all
<ace> Do you know if that can be done in kdm ?
<Red_Herring> hmmmm
<Red_Herring> why bother?
<Red_Herring> if it works with GDM
<Red_Herring> just stick with that
<ace> yeah you might be right
<Red_Herring> i mean, you can still run kde and all w/ gdm
<ace> it's just that I did this whole trick at http://www.suares.an/Kubuntu_LTSP_Win4Lin
<Red_Herring> well, you can install gdm from kubuntu, so that shouldnt be an issue...
<Red_Herring> but i thought there were sources for the 2.6.11 kernel
<ace> don't get me started on the kernel
<Red_Herring> ok
<Red_Herring> i wont
<ace> 2.6.11 was never a production kernel
<Red_Herring> i mean, i installed gentoo yesterday
<ace> and 2.6.12 there are no win4lin patches for
<ace> so
<ace> this is what I came up with
<Red_Herring> and totally chickend out on the kernel comp
<ace> what made you afraid ?
<Red_Herring> well
<Red_Herring> i mean, i just didnt want to not include something
<ace> gotta go in 5
<Red_Herring> then end up desparatly needing it
<ace> just try
<Red_Herring> alright, i should sleep soon too
<ace> and if it fails, try again
<Red_Herring>  i know
<ace> that's the learning process
<ace> and yes
<ace> there are too many options
<ace> and you'll only learn by f*ing up a couple of times
<Red_Herring> yeah...
<ace> so don't worry
<Red_Herring> gentoo has the genkernel
<ace> it just takes so loooooong...
<Red_Herring> and i tried that
<Red_Herring> and i got the same menuconfig screen
<ace> don't they give some default config
<ace> the same they use to start the system in the first plac e?
<Red_Herring> but its just when you run into a problem down the road
<Red_Herring> its hard to point to where it is
<Red_Herring> but if the problem lies in the kernel
<ace> i don't think it works that way
<Red_Herring> its unlikely i will catch it
<ace> you either have a problem tight away
<Red_Herring> well, i had a problem with the nvidia drivers
<ace> like scsi driver missing -> no /dev/sda1
<ace> and you should just build everything as modules
<ace> whyen possible
<Red_Herring> and i didnt realize that i forgot to compile the kernel with the right options
<Red_Herring> ya, now i realize that
<ace> in the old days
<ace> I disabled moudles alltogehter
<Haalbert> why is xml so much appreciated, considering how bulky it is?
<ace> just took what  I needed
<ace> made very small kernels
<ace> can't really do that anymore
<ace> too much options that I don't really understand...
<Red_Herring> Haalbert, why is windows so appreciated, concidering how BULKY, INSTABLE, AND INSECURE it is
<ace> goota go
<Red_Herring> yeah, i was looking through the driver list
<ace> nice talking to ya, Red_Herring !
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Red_Herring] : !
<Red_Herring> i did?
<ace> wow
<Red_Herring> ace, nice talking to you
<ace> amazing huh ???
<Red_Herring> i didnt know i could do that
<Haalbert> i was disconnected. did i get any answer in the meantime?
<Red_Herring> Red_Herring Haalbert, why is windows so appreciated, concidering how BULKY, INSTABLE, AND INSECURE it is
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Red_Herring] : whoops i didnt know i could do this...
<Haalbert> Red_Herring: nice answer. btw, are there any sane alternatives to xml?
<Red_Herring> not that im aware of
<Haalbert> Red_Herring: thanks
<Red_Herring> no problem
<Red_Herring> but im not aware of much
<Red_Herring> so that line was practically worthless
<Red_Herring> either way
<Haalbert> which files on a dvd contain subtitles?
<ark3qqq> Hi. I'm trying to compile some software. I'm getting errors like "stdlib.h: No such file or directory." What package(s) do I need to install?
<ark3qqq> Or more generally, how do I get a sane environment for building stuff written in C?
<_sniff> !character-enoding
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _sniff
<_sniff> grr
<_sniff> peeps
<Haalbert> which files on a dvd contain subtitles?
<_sniff> i was told to do "!character-encoding" but where do i type this... in a terminal?
<ubijtsa2> !character-encoding
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ubijtsa2
<ubijtsa2> nah, the !commands are for here in the #
<_sniff> so...
<_sniff> what must i do so that filenames written using chinese/russian appear ok in konqueror?
<ubijtsa2> _sniff: what'cha trying to do?
<ubijtsa2> oh..
<ubijtsa2> uhm, for me it just works, if using a UTF-8 font
<ubijtsa2> I tinker with cyrillic on a semi-regular basis, and I get plenty of asian spam..
<_sniff> at the moment i live in china, i have many chinese file names in my system
<_sniff> i also have some russian music etc
<_sniff> but all the filenames display as ??????
<ubijtsa2> _sniff: which font do you use?
<tijn> ubijtsa, do i know you?
<ubijtsa2> tijn: dunno - do you? :)
<tijn> well
<tijn> are you @ tb2?
<ubijtsa2> tb2 ??
<tijn> nevermind :D i dont know you ;)
<ubijtsa2> hehe
<tijn> is your real name anders?
<ubijtsa2> tijn: da, correct
<tijn> because the ubitsa i know is named anders also :D
<tijn> haha
<tijn> according to your host
<ubijtsa2> well... :)
<ubijtsa2> I have probably made myself well impopular on a lot of mailing lists by now :)
<ubijtsa2> _sniff: I use Courier New in my yakuake/konsole, and that displays the chars good
<ubijtsa2> tijn: so where would you know me from? :)
<tijn> Torrentbytes
<tijn> the ubitsa i know was a linux dude too :D
<ubijtsa2> must be a different guy...
<tijn> think so :D
<tijn> wow, Eterm is nice
<ubijtsa2> but the odds of two anders karlsson using 'ubijtsa' as nick/handle is quite small
<tijn> yes indeed
<tijn> karlsson not i think
<tijn> Anders only :)
<ubijtsa2> heh, Anders is a common name in .se :)
<tijn> ah ic
<tijn> ubitsa inst :)
<ubijtsa2> ubijtsa is a russian word (in latin script)
<tijn> aah
<_sniff> so what do i have to change so they display in konqueror ok? In suse the foreign names work fine in kde
<tijn> what does it mean?
<ubijtsa2>  - killer, assassin
<tijn> ah
<tijn> cant read those chars btw
<ubijtsa2> a very tedious link to my preference of character to play in NeverWinter Nights :)
<_sniff> i can see the characters and read them
<ubijtsa2> _sniff: then you probably use UTF-8 :)
<ubijtsa2> _sniff: you probably need to change the font, that should be all. if you currently use a font that is latin only, it can't display the cyrrilic/chinese
<ubijtsa2> cyrillic even
<ubijtsa2> hmm, I seem to use Arial in Konqueror
<_sniff> dejavu sans?
<ubijtsa2> it copes with russian at least
<ubijtsa2> that _may_ work. let me check
<ubijtsa2> yeah, works for me
<_sniff> it doesn't work for me
<_sniff> what do i do to use utf8?
<ubijtsa2> hmm.. in Breezy that should be automatic
<_sniff> yeah it's brezzy
<_sniff> breezy
<_sniff> maybe i need to install aother language?
<_sniff> although in kde I have english and chinese installed
<ubijtsa2> in kde, I have british english set as my locale
<ubijtsa2> other than that, all I have changed is fonts
<_sniff> where do u change the fonts?
<ubijtsa2> kde menu - System Settings -
<ubijtsa2> then Appearance
<ubijtsa2> and Fonts
<ubijtsa2> http://img460.imageshack.us/img460/8478/desktop1vn1co.jpg  <-- Oooooh.. Shiny!
<ubijtsa2> kde4 (mock-up) that makes me want it - now darn-it!
<darkblue> anyone here know of a good guide/help on setting up 3 monitors on Kubuntu?
<ubijtsa2> darkblue: as in Xinerama ?
<darkblue> yeah, xinerama
<ubijtsa2> hm..
<darkblue> cant find anything on the net about it
<darkblue> and have been trying for days now
<ubijtsa2> http://lenin.trudheim.com/cgi-bin/twiki/view/Trudheim/DellXineramaGX280  <- might give you enough to go on
<darkblue> thanks, i'll have a look
<ubijtsa2> it won't tell you how to do three screens, but you should be able to work out how to from there
<ubijtsa2> essentially, you have to tell X about your three devices, and your three screens, and then tell it how the layout is
<darkblue> yeah, thanks
* dark_suic-aWay is back ( Away 7 mins 29 secs )
<_mindspin> hi, after upgrading to breezy on a thinkpad 600x the performance is not like on hoarey, has nayone an idea to increase performance?
<keqiuguang> hi
<keqiuguang> anyone cam install maplestory into their computer?
<keqiuguang> can
<keqiuguang> i mean
<keqiuguang> hey
<keqiuguang> is anyone goin to answer ny Q
<mornfall> is that a metaquestion?
<Ilokaasu> does anyone know good program for editing videos @ linux...adding music& other effects would be nice
<eder> hi
<tijn> well kino should be nice
<eder> i'm brazilian and do not understand english very well
<eder> i'm have a problem
<eder> i work "apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<Ilokaasu> tijn i've heard that it doesnt support like avis etc
<Ilokaasu> only dv straight from recorder
<tijn> ah ic
<tijn> cinneralle?
<eder> and apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird-locale-pt-br
<tijn> cinnerella :S something like that
<Ilokaasu> does that have effect adding features etc ?
<tijn> think so, its know as a pro tool
<tijn> not sure, i dont edit
<eder> darl.. nb
<Ilokaasu> ok i test it
<tijn> k
<tijn> who knows a nice wifi app, so i can scan and use wep keys?
<_sniff> tijn: i would like to know the same thing
<tijn> ah
<tijn> :)
<_sniff> i got kde running, if you install Suse they have all kinds of realy cool apps that novell made for it
<vvatsa> tijn: will kwifimanager not do?
<tijn> well, it does
<tijn> but i wanna see if its encrypted, and what ip the network uses
<vvatsa> iwconfig
<_sniff> i can't find iwconfig in adept
<_sniff> ...
<vvatsa> should just have it, its command line tool
<tijn> i know, but there are multiple networks
<tijn> and i wanna see what ip each net uses
<_sniff> also what about the best torrent client?
<vvatsa> tijn: well you can't see the network topology untill you join the network I think.
<tijn> vvatsa, affraid so
<tijn> ok in that case kwifimanager is ok
<tijn> _sniff, bittornado
<tijn> also, try freeloader, better grfx
<ubijtsa2> _sniff: iwconfig is part of the wireless tools
<ubijtsa2> "wireless-tools" to be precise
<_sniff> how do i mount /dev/dha5    a fat32 partition then format it with reiser and mount it as /home?
<hatake_kakashi> you have to format it, then mount it, or you can edit fstab and then mount it (which makes it easier)
<_sniff> also what is ktorrent like?
<hatake_kakashi> never tried it
<_sniff> hatake_kakashi:  hi!
<hatake_kakashi> _sniff: hi again
<_sniff> hatake_kakashi: sounds good, i will follow what you advise
<_sniff> hatake_kakashi: what should be my first step?
<hatake_kakashi> _sniff: ok, but make sure you have backed up your data somewhere first before attempting it
<_sniff> yeah
<_sniff> its all ok
<_sniff> hey which is better ReiserFS or Reiser4?
<hatake_kakashi> _sniff: you need to make sure that the partition/disk you want to format it is not mounted
<hatake_kakashi> So far I've heard claims that Reiser4 is not that great
<_sniff> yeah
<_sniff> ok
<_sniff> hang on i think i just figured it out in system settings
<ita> hi all .. im getting a kubuntu 5.10 install cd burned at the very moment... im about to switch to kubuntu today .. (running fc3 atm) .. is there anything you might want to tell me about... lets say .. help me NOT to get in all the 5 standard traps everyone gets into .. or is it easy as 1-2-3 and i will be back online in like 2 hours ? :))
<_sniff> what are the probs with reiser4?
<_sniff> ita: if your install goes well you should be back online in less than an hour
<_sniff> ita: I can only advise that when the installation is complete you open up adept and get "usbmount" installed for auto mounting/unmounting of usb discks
<Haalbert> ita: do you use dhcp for your internet access?
<ita> thank you i will .. since im on a lan i will have no hassle with dialup or anything .. last question : i have an ati gfx board .. can/should i use drivers from ati.com or is there something i should know ?
<ita> no i have fixed ip
<Haalbert> ita: but you know how to setup your network, right?
<ita> hopefully yes
<Haalbert> ita: then you should be back online in almost certainly not more than one hour.
<_sniff> what is your standard screen res ita?
<Haalbert> ita: just do an ifconfig (as root) before leaving
<ita> 1280 1024
<_sniff> ah that should be fine
<_sniff> i had probs with widescreen
<_sniff> to mount my new /home partition, what options do i set, do i use noauto? or just defaults?
<skypa> defaults should do the job
<_sniff> alright
<ita> ok i did a "more /etc/resolv.conf" .. a "ifconfig" and a "route" .. i printed all that .. cd is finished ... im excited .. i think its time for Kubuntu!
<skypa> use noauto if you don't want it to be mounted at boot time
<_sniff> dp i allow executables?
<skypa> defaults includes exec, yes
<_sniff> ah
<ubijtsa2> ita: just be aware that root does not get a password set in the install.. use sudo once install is done
<_sniff> allow suid and sgid attribs?
<skypa> oh, I'm not sure .. but I'd say yes
<tijn> or sudo passwd root
<_sniff> how do i unmount a driv
<_sniff> partition?
<ubijtsa2> _sniff: umount
<_sniff> mmm simple
<skypa> sure is :)
<_sniff> bash: unmount: command not found
<ubijtsa2> _sniff: use 'umount'
<ubijtsa2> only one 'n' in 'umount' :)
<_sniff> ah!
<_sniff> now how do i format said partition?
<skypa> mkfs.[fileystem]  /dev/hdx
<_sniff> filesystem = reiserfs?
<ubijtsa2> mkreiserfs
<ubijtsa2> I think
<skypa> close
<skypa> mkfs.reiserfs
<ubijtsa2> they've created the alias then..
<ubijtsa2> shows how long ago I used reiser :)
<skypa> never used it.. although I got tired of ext3 more than one time
<skypa> maybe I give xfs a try
<_sniff> what u use now ubjita?
<_sniff> skypa: what fs u use?
<skypa> ext3
<_sniff> WHY NOT REISER?
<_sniff> skypa: why not reiser?
<hatake_kakashi> different fs has their advantages/disadvantages
<skypa> well, reiser is still not allowed in the kernel.. and that makes me think :p
<ubijtsa2> skypa: reiser3 is in the kernel
<_sniff> yes definately
<ubijtsa2> reiser4 isn't yet
<skypa> well, 4 isn't
<_sniff> reiser4 still has bugs
<_sniff> i checked on the net
<_sniff> skypa: why not use reiser? is ext 3 better?
<ubijtsa2> reiser3 is good for loads of small files, or a few huge ones. if you have a mix, you are better off with ext3 iirc
<skypa> just a sec, my cell is ringing
<hatake_kakashi> can someone please pass the very first line of their kubuntu sources.list file? 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list| head -1'
<ubijtsa2> if you have a news-spool, you may want to use reiser on that
<tijn> hatake_kakashi, #Sources for apt
<_sniff> hatake_kakashi: # deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<hatake_kakashi> skypa: reiser uses a b*tree filesystem, its good with smaller sized single files, however with bigger chunks of files it does not perform that particularly well
<hatake_kakashi> thanks _sniff
<hatake_kakashi> tijn: lol that looks like a modded one
<tijn> ;)
<_sniff> :D
<ubijtsa2> reiser is also a PITA to fix when it goes wrong
<_sniff> reiser 3 is the filesystem of choice for suse, lindows, ftosx, libranet, xandros and yoper
<ubijtsa2> yeh.. I have used it
<ubijtsa2> I used it very early on, before it became the default in SuSE
<RoccoBG> Hi
<_sniff> hmm how do i get /home on / to my newly created /home partition
<_sniff> ?
<skypa> <_sniff> skypa: why not use reiser? is ext 3 better? <-- I have no idea really, I used ext2 a couple of years ago in my first linux installation and sticked with it
<hatake_kakashi> _sniff: you have to edit fstab and then set the mountpoint as such
<RoccoBG> Can you guys tell me which release of Kubuntu I should go for? Im looking at Dapper Drake but wasnt sure why it wasnt on the download page.
<_sniff> reiser with an ordered journal is quick
<hatake_kakashi> ext3 is more or less the linux standard fs
<_sniff> i got it mounted
<RoccoBG> Im a beginner who needs stable OS to start with
<_sniff> but when i go to home in konqueror it says "The file or folder /home/sniff does not exist."
<skypa> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be the "Dapper Drake" release, due april 20, 2006. Be warned that it's not yet stable so if you must use it please help out with testing - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing.
<_sniff> RoccoBG: you don't want windows then
<skypa> @ RoccoBG
<RoccoBG> Ah I see
<skypa> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<RoccoBG> thanks skypa
<skypa> so, just grab the breezy release and you should good to go :)
<hatake_kakashi> bah.. anyone on Kubuntu 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog)?
<RoccoBG> A new user join the Linux community :P
<hatake_kakashi> RoccoBG: you on Hoary?
<_sniff> hatake_kakashi: when i go to home in konqueror it says "The file or folder /home/sniff does not exist."
<RoccoBG> No I dont have any Linux at the moment.
<hatake_kakashi> _sniff: you need to first mount it, when mounted you can see it
<_sniff> hatake_kakashi:  so i guess i need to get the contents copied from / .... right?
<RoccoBG> I will be formating and dual booting with Windows
<hatake_kakashi> _sniff: no no, check to see if its mounted first
<hatake_kakashi> RoccoBG: ahh ok.. and I presume you don't even have the disc for 5.04?
<skypa> just take your time RoccoBG, there's a lot to learn and understand :)
<_sniff> hatake_kakashi:  how i check if it's mounted?
<hatake_kakashi> _sniff: type 'mount' to see if its there
<RoccoBG> My task is to creat a usable and frendly Linux enviourment to use on day to day basis. Have Windows as a back up so if I get stuck with something I can always go and check online help.
<_sniff> RoccoBG: during the install of ubuntu take the option NOT to put the bootloader in the MBR, put it on the / partition
<RoccoBG> And leave a few GB for playing games occasinally
<RoccoBG> Ok
<_sniff> hatake_kakashi: /dev/hda5 on /home type reiserfs (rw,nodev)
<_sniff> also in my install there is a bug, when i tell it to put the bootloader on the / partition it has a fatal error. But if I go back and do it again it works
<hatake_kakashi> _sniff: ok try opening konqueror and point to /home instead of /home/_sniff for example
<RoccoBG> There is a frend who is coming to give me a few hints while doing it myself. He is quite experienced with it. Not Kubuntu particually but he agreed its a great beginners choice.
<hatake_kakashi> _sniff: hmm
<_sniff> hatake_kakashi: it has the sniff folder inside. But i click it it tells me the folder doesn't seem to exist anymore
<hatake_kakashi> _sniff: so under /home you can see _sniff but when you click on it, it says its not available?
<_sniff> yep!
<_sniff> but that's probably because before the home dir was inside / partition
<hatake_kakashi> _sniff: wait.. so after you formatted to reiserfs, you mounted it and copied the contents from / to /home?
<ita> well ... i will install kubuntu -NOW- .. wish me luck :) ciao for now
<_sniff> no not copied yet
<skypa> _sniff, would you mind doing a "ls -lha /home/_sniff"
<hatake_kakashi> _sniff: so the data is on the / directory
<skypa> I'm curious what the rights on that directory are
<hatake_kakashi> I don't think its the issue about permissions, otherwise it would say Access Denie
<hatake_kakashi> s/Denie/Denied
<skypa> hm, true..
<hatake_kakashi> maybe Konqueror does caching? like you may have visited that partition/disk before whilst it was mounted as a vfat type of fs. When you unmounted, formatted and mounted it again, Konqueror still thinks the file is there?
<hatake_kakashi> either that or maybe you tried formatting it whilst its mounted (not ideal imo(
<_sniff> sniff@ubuntu:~$ ls -lha /home/sniff
<_sniff> ls: /home/sniff: No such file or directory
<hatake_kakashi> anyone who was on Hoary Hedgehog (5.04) for Kubuntu?
<_sniff> hatake_kakashi: i made sure it was unmounted, infact it wouldnt let me format while mounted
<hatake_kakashi> _sniff: that's what I thought, ok, well I assume there is nothing on the /home part, move your data from / to /home
<_sniff> hatake_kakashi: what is the command for this?
<kwewu14> if i want to use the latest kde with ubuntu, should i install ubuntu or kubuntu cd?
<ubijtsa2> kubuntu
<kwewu14> ok, thanks.
<ubijtsa2> and there are some repositories ar kubuntu.org to get KDE 3.5.1
<ubijtsa2> s/ar/at/
<hatake_kakashi> _sniff: mv /<foo> /home (where foo = the folder that you want to move)
<kwewu14> ok, if i install from the kubuntu cd, should i be here for support or #ubuntu? or both?
<ubijtsa2> kwewu14: if kde related, probably best here
<ubijtsa2> if the underlying bits, don't matter which channel :)
<_sniff> hatake_kakashi: i'm going to be doing mv /home /home    so how can this work?
<hatake_kakashi> _sniff: you have to move file/folder from / directory except for /home because your destination is /home. So move the appropriate one
<hatake_kakashi> _sniff: I hope you did not backup your data on your / as /home prior to unmounting
<hatake_kakashi> Was there anyone running on Hoary Hedgehog?
<_sniff> when i installed i created only one partition (=/) so this was used for my /home
<tijn> Hoerig stekelvarken :D
<skypa> what would be the default $QTDIR be in kubuntu?
<Tm_T> skypa: echo $QTDIR ?
<Tm_T> whoops, nothing
<Tm_T> then it must be /usr
<skypa> :D
<Tm_T> atleast I think so
<_sniff> what is the delete command/
<_sniff> ?
<_mindspin> rm
<_sniff> how about kill directories?
<hatake_kakashi> same
<hatake_kakashi> rm -r
<ubijtsa2> or rmdir if dir is empty
<_sniff> how about a make directory?
<hatake_kakashi> _sniff: mkdir
<_sniff> oh dear i think my entire install has been thrashed
<_sniff> my only chance...
<_sniff> what about the command to make a new user?
<hatake_kakashi> adduser or useradd
<_sniff> look at this!!#
<tijn> libdvdcss isnt in de sources?
<_sniff> sniff@ubuntu:~$ sudo adduser
<_sniff> sudo: cannot get working directory
<_sniff> oh shit
<_sniff> the end of the world for me
<hatake_kakashi> check with 'echo $PWD'
<closeasperil> hi!
<hatake_kakashi> hi
<_sniff> i think i delete the roots home dir
<_sniff> thats so gay
<closeasperil> would anyone be so kind to help me with a simple question conderning proftp config?
<closeasperil> concerning
<hatake_kakashi> _sniff: err.. you are not going to tell me you removed the wrong folders/files under / ?
<tijn> hehe
<_sniff> i removed /home
<tijn> sniffer
<_sniff> now sudo gives me errors
<_sniff> hehehehe
<hatake_kakashi> closeasperil: have you tried #proftpd first? I never tried proftpd
<tijn> you removed /home?
<_sniff> my sniff dir in /home has the owner set to root
<_sniff> yeah i removed /home
<hatake_kakashi> _sniff: you could have simply chown it
<_sniff> i need to reclaim my sniff dir
<_sniff> that's a bit late now, and i ain't got a clue incase you didn't realize!"
<closeasperil> hatake_kakashi: well actually i ment proftpd :P
<_sniff> how do i hange the owener from root to sniff on /home/sniff
<_sniff> ?
<hatake_kakashi> closeasperil: yeah I noticed, its a daemon, like I said, I had little experience in configuring one, and I belive there is a channel on the network
<closeasperil> hatake_kakashi: its a general question more or less anyway...
<hatake_kakashi> _sniff: sudo chown -R sniff:sniff /home
<ubijtsa2> _sniff: chown _sniff /home/_sniff
<ubijtsa2> ah, s/_//
<hatake_kakashi> closeasperil: about proftpd? mmh
<closeasperil> TimeoutNoTransfer 600
<closeasperil> TimeoutStalled 100
<closeasperil> TimeoutIdle 2200
<_sniff> sniff@ubuntu:~$ sudo chown -R sniff:sniff /home
<_sniff> sudo: cannot get working directory
<_sniff> oh crap
<closeasperil> users get a timeout and i was wondering in what these timeouts are given here? minutes, seconds, nanoseconds ^^
<tijn> erhm libdvdcss where the f* do i find it for kubuntu?
<hatake_kakashi> _sniff: I know why try cd ..
<_sniff> tijn: good question
<hatake_kakashi> you probably have removed that folder whilst you are on it
<_sniff> ah ok
<hatake_kakashi> s/folder/directory
<_sniff> i should do what
<_sniff> oh no
<_sniff> now none of my programs work
<_sniff> ah shit!
<_sniff> dan n00b!
<_sniff> damn n00b
<hatake_kakashi> _sniff: cd /
<_sniff> i can't even start the terminal
<_sniff> i have only one chance before I resort to a reinstall....
<kavit> _sniff: ctrl + alt + f1
<kavit> will drop you to a console
<_sniff> what do i press to get back into x?
<tijn> alt-f7
<kavit> _sniff: ctrl + alt + f7
<tijn> without ctrl
<kavit> wow never thought a day would come where it would be common in *nix to not use the ttys at all.
<kavit> it has come a long way userbase wise
<Tm_T> tty is good
<Tm_T> <3
<_sniff> ok
<_sniff> how do i see if it worked?
<hatake_kakashi> see if what worked?
<_sniff> my apps still are broken
<_sniff> i havw an idea
<dutch> any one know when Dapper will be released officially  ?
<vvatsa> 04/06
<dutch> vvatsa: thank you
<vvatsa> dutch: welcome.
<kwewu14> ummm...
<kwewu14> i just installed kubuntu, and the GUI came up, its at a resolution that's so large i can't see the whole screen
<kwewu14> i can't even login because i don't know where to click for username and password
<farous> kwewu14: you are on a laptop right
<kwewu14> no, desktop.
<farous> hmm is that a fresh install
<kwewu14> yes.
<kwewu14> brand new.
<farous> do you know your monitor resoluiton
<kwewu14> yeah.
<kwewu14> it looks like kubuntu is trying to use 320 or something
<farous> ok use the pastebin and paste the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file for me
<kwewu14> i can get 1280x1024@60Hz i'm pretty sure.
<kwewu14> it would be nice if it was autodetected though, like ubuntu does.
<farous> kwewu14: or you can use the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kwewu14> ummm, it didn't give me a default root password either.
<kwewu14> so how do i login to root?
<farous> ya
<farous> not as rooot
<farous> use the sudo command
<farous> kwewu14: before you do that i wana have alook at the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi Kamping_Kaiser :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hows your day been?
<Hobbsee> fairly good - only got yelled at about the router once..
<Mucki> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> <grin>
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Mucki
<Mucki> has any1 got an idea y my bold fonts r so huge compared to the normal fonts?
<Kamping_Kaiser> because you drop letters?
<Hobbsee> Mucki: check your gtk font settings
<Hobbsee> woo!  23 second lag!
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. nice effort
<Mucki> ok, but whats the gtk font setting gotta do with kde apps?
<Hobbsee> ah ok - it definetly is a kde app?
<Mucki> yup
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Mucki> only got that prob on dapper, on breezy it was fine :)
<hatake_kakashi> Mucki: I presume you are on 3.5?
<Mucki> yeh
<tijn> aha wifi-radar
<tijn> sweet tool
<hatake_kakashi> Mucki: yeah I had that happening once, but when I upgraded later to 3.5.1 those bold fonts disappeared
<Mucki> could it possibly be the fglrx drivers?
<Mucki> well, i am on 3.5.1 too
<hatake_kakashi> Mucki: doubt it, I am on nvidia, but when I switched to kde3.5.1 those bold fonts disappear
<Mucki> hmm weird
<hatake_kakashi> that's after upgrading of course
<farous> Mucki: i am having the fglrx drivers and the fonts seems little bold here
<hatake_kakashi> Mucki: I believe you can adjust the settings manually, but I don't know if that works
<Mucki> i'd welcome every suggestion hatake_kakashi :)
<hatake_kakashi> Mucki: well, I think its Vera Sans or something? that's the font name.. like I said, I don't know if it helps, but yeah
<Hobbsee> yeah, they changed the fonts in dapper - not sure whta from, but i want the old ones back!
<ubijtsa2> Bitstream Vera Sans and DejaVu Sans are *very* similar
<Mucki> yeh, i see no difference :)
* ubijtsa2 has kde351 and only fonts he sets to be bold are bold
<unico> oi
<hatake_kakashi> Mucki: hmm
<Mucki> well thanks anyway, i hope it will be resolved by when dapper is released :)
<Slaphappy> hi... how can i install human theme from gnome in kde.. i want my gtk apps to look good
<Slaphappy> anyone any ideas?
<ubijtsa2> Slaphappy: the Plastik theme is pretty close
<ubijtsa2> as for the colour theme, you can check kde-look.org if they have it
<manas> I get 'Loading of player part gstreamer part failed' when I try to run kaffeine. I have kaffeine-xine installed.
<manas> How do I fix this ? Can a 'apt-get remove --purge kaffeine*' and reinstall help ?
<hatake_kakashi> !info kaffine-gstreamer
<Hobbsee> night all...
<hatake_kakashi> nn
<manas> hatake_kakashi: I prefer xine. Any way to get this working ?
<hatake_kakashi> manas: apt-get it?
<manas> hatake_kakashi: I mean I prefer libxine as the engine ...
<hatake_kakashi> manas: you want libxine to work on kaffeine?
<manas> hatake_kakashi: any way of solving this gstreamer_part error ?
<Hobbsee> theball: please dont do that
<hatake_kakashi> manas: which one do you want to solve first, gstreamer or libxine?
<manas> hatake_kakashi: yup. Isn't that what the installation candidate kaffeine-xine is supposed to do ?
<hatake_kakashi> provide libxine?
<kosh> manas: if you have the xine part installed you should just have to change kaffeine to use xine and then restart it and you should not have that problem anymore
<hatake_kakashi> !info libxine
<manas> kosh: how do I do that ?
<theball> Hobbsee: i am sorry, i am learning this program and did not meen to cause any problems
<kosh> settings -> player engine -> kaffeine
<kosh> sorry it takes me a bit to respond my system is pretty heavily loaded doing db tests right now
<manas> hatake_kakashi: I have libxine installed. Xine works. I have kaffeine installed. Preview with kaffeine works in konqueror tabs. When I try to run kaffeine through kicker / katapult it gives that error.
<manas> ok thanks guys. Just clicking on settings-player engine -> kaffeine once was needed.
<manas> then it picked up the xine engine.
<manas> kosh, hatake_kakashi
<manas> :thanks
<kosh> in amarok I use the xine engine for playing also
<kosh> since I can't figure out how to get 7.1 output out of gstreamer
<kosh> but with xine it is trivial
<Al-Daja> i don't have libdl-dev in my ubuntu what i should do?
<kosh> I have also run into far more problems with gstreamer then xine
<Al-Daja> sudo apt-get install libdl-dev doesn't work too
<kosh> aj what needs it?
<kosh> it is not in the archive
<Al-Daja> kosh: any tip?
<kosh> what program needs it?
<kosh> what problem are you trying to solve?
<Al-Daja> trying to install kvirc
<kosh> kvirc does not depend on that at least not the version in kubuntu breezy
<Al-Daja> hmm
<kosh> Depends: kvirc-data (>= 2:2.1.3.0), kdelibs4c2 (>= 4:3.4.2), libc6 (>= 2.3.4-1), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.0.1), libqt3-mt (>= 3:3.3.4), libstdc++6 (>= 4.0.1), libx11-6, libxext6   and kvirc-data has no depends
<Al-Daja> hmm so means even i already installed almost everything connect to kubuntu something is missing, because my default os is ubuntu, right kosh ?
<kosh> aj kubuntu is part of ubuntu, it is in the same archives with the same apt lines
<kosh> al however what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Al-Daja> 5.1
<feistel> hi
<feistel> I need a guide or how-to, to make a ubuntu based distribution (like Kubuntu)
<ita_> hi all .. i downloaded kubuntu 5.10 .. i burned it like 2 times now .. once with nero6 on windows once with k3b on fc3 ... both times i try to install ... at 60% of "base system" he aborts with "Unable to Install initrd-tools" .. as i said i burned it 2 times now .. i downloaded at the flomirror .. is there anything i can do about that?!
<theball> feistel: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kkathman> aptitude might be a bit better if you ever want to uninstall it :)
<ubijtsa2> ita_: hmm.. I had no problem with the kubuntu ISO I downloaded some weeks ago
<ita_> yes its the iso
<ita_> (i downloaded and burned)
<feistel> theball: I just now runing Kubuntu
<ubijtsa2> ita_: you can md5sum it and compare against the download sites md5sum
<feistel> theball: I need make my own distribution based on ubuntu
<ubijtsa2> if they differ, something bad happened in the download
<kosh> al sorry I don't know the version numbers, I just know what the actual names are like breezy, dapper etc
<theball> i must have misunderstood the question, i thought you wanted ubuntu to look like kubuntu
<ubijtsa2> warty=4.10, hoary=5.04, breezy=5.10, dapper=6.04
<kosh> then kvirc should just work then since I am running breezy also and it is certainly installable
<kosh> ubijtsa: do you know why the version numbers are so strange?
<kosh> why .10 and .04 sutff?
<ubijtsa2> kosh: 10 = October, 04 = April
<ubijtsa2> 4 = 2004
<ubijtsa2> 5 = 2005
<kosh> ubijtsa: ah I see
<ubijtsa2> etc etc
<ita_> can i do the md5 trick on windows somehow cause i cant get back on my fc3
<ubijtsa2> ita_: yeah, md5sums.exe apparently
<Meg5254> morning
<ubijtsa2> you may have to google for it
<Meg5254> can anybody tell me where to put a bash script and what to do, so that it starts when linux boots?
<ita_> thank you getting tool now
<kkathman> Meg5254: put it in probably /usr/bin  then symlink to ~/.kde/Autostart
<kkathman> or  you could put it in /usr/local/bin also if you wish
<farous> Meg5254: if you need it for single user you can put it in your home dir and call it for the .bashrc file
<farous> do not know of kde will honour env var set in a bash env. though
<ita_> sorry to bother again ... i calculated md5 of iso on my hd now .. i go t iso from http://mirrors.flosoft.biz/projects/kubuntu/ - where can i get "orig" md5 checksum ?
<ubijtsa2> ita_: one sec
<kosh> Meg5254: do you really want it to be started when linux starts or when you log into kde?
<ubijtsa2> 1dae9ca81cf3eb1dbe7966f39a39daf3  kubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso
<kosh> kkathman: you should not put anything in /usr/bin
<ita_> wow that checksum is totally different to mine ://
<ubijtsa2> ita_: it was the i386 install right?
<ita_> yes i downloaded exactly http://de1.mirrors.flosoft.biz/kubuntu/cd/kubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso
<Meg5254> kosh: i only want that it is already working when i log in
<Meg5254> so i think its ok when it starts whith kde
<ubijtsa2> ok.. I looked at http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<ubijtsa2> if there are kubuntu 5.10 ISO's floating about for download that are broken, we have a problem..
<kosh> okay there is an autostart thing in kde but I have to look up where that is in kubuntu, there used to just be a folder on the desktop for that
<ubijtsa2> kosh: .kde/Autostart someone said a few mins ago
<kosh> ubijtsa: assuming it was downloading without problems
<ita_> as i said i downloaded from the above location ... but thank you very much i download again from the url you gave me
<ubijtsa2> kosh: indeed
<ubijtsa2> ita_: hope it works better this time :)
<kosh> I would download it to test it but my system is pretty hammered already right now
<ita_> thank you for your effort ... one last thing .. we have a astaro firewall which does viral scan and stuff on dl files .. CAN IT be the astaro destroys my file ?!
<kosh> it shouldn't however who knows what it really does
<ita_> hopefully my boss does not come in :) i told him ill reinstall and be back in business in 2 hours .. which
<ita_> was one hour ago :)
<ubijtsa2> that would be why I have not yet run dist-upgrade to Dapper :)
<kosh> you upgraded dists on a live machine?
<ubijtsa2> you can dist-upgrade a live box yeah
<kosh> I know you "can" but that is not the point
<kosh> I switched from debian/sid which I had been running for 5 years to kubuntu breezy
<kosh> however actually switching a live production box from one dist version to another is a risky thing to do without testing it on a test setup first
<ubijtsa2> Mmhmm, I did that from Sarge to Hoary
<ubijtsa2> Yeah.. This desktop I can relatively easily recreate though
<kosh> oh yeah I would do it on a desktop no problem
<kosh> but I can't imagine doing that to servers :)
<ubijtsa2> I will test the dist upgrade on a separate box when I have less work on
<patrix> woo
<patrix> I installed kubuntu last night
<ubijtsa2> might try it in vmware
<patrix> never tried *ubuntu before
<kosh> right now I just wish I could upgrade my computer already these tests are really hammering it
<patrix> I was impressed heh. last time I tried a "detects lal your hardware user firendly" linux distribution it screwed everything up (back in the 90s )
<kosh> should be able to replace it by the end of the month
<kosh> patrix lots of stuff has changed since then :)
<patrix> indeed lol
<patrix> well although I'm quite happy with bsd, I tired it to see if my usb headset worked better than in fbsd...
<patrix> so I'm wondering if any of you hve experience using a usb headset (say with skype) in ubuntu
<kosh> sorry no idea on that one
<kosh> I have never used a usb headset or skype
<patrix> oh well
<patrix> heh
<kosh> heck I only use a telephone once or twice a month at most :)
<patrix> lol
<JakubS_> you plug it and either it is recognized and works immediately or you are out of luck :-)
<patrix> lol
<patrix> it's not that simple JakubS_
<patrix> see I plug it in, it's recognized, all the /dev entries are there
<farous> patrix: for skype install it from seveas repos and try it out
<patrix> yes yes
<patrix> so I did that :)
<farous> running skype here but never with usb headset
<patrix> I can make oine phonecall with skype
<JakubS_> patrix: and alsa driver is loaded fine?
<kosh> I prefer irc and email to actually talking
<patrix> works fine
<JakubS_> me too
<patrix> I called my phone and talked to myself (lol)
<JakubS_> you must be really desperate :-)
<patrix> and hwne I hung up I got a message on the console saying "/dev/dsp1: device or resource busy"
<kosh> remember to yell echo into the phone :)
<farous> :)
<patrix> and after that I cajn't amke any new calls unless I quit skype and relaunch it (And for some reason it launches real slow in kubuntum, but whatever that's not hte issue here)
<kosh> well that is better then I would have thought it would do
<JakubS_> patrix: i heard about it, it was some skype bug
<patrix> lol
<patrix> JakubS_: oh?
<JakubS_> there was even fix (workaround)
<patrix> do you remember where?
<JakubS_> http://forum.skype.com/viewtopic.php?t=32290 - this is your problem?
<patrix> sounds like it
<JakubS_> see last page - looks like working workaround
<patrix> I'll read, thank you :D
<lunitik> Hey, I don't know where else to ask, but is there plans for Adept to obey kde settings any time soon?
<kkathman> the new Adept is pretty kewl
<kkathman> and yes it will
<lunitik> huge icons, text under icons, and not obeying OS X-style application menu atm  :(
<lunitik> let alone obeying fonts settings etc...
<kkathman> well you obviously have the Dapper version?
<lunitik> kkathman: yes
<kkathman> yah thats the one that will be there Im sure
<kkathman> tiny steps :)
<lunitik> kkathman: I don't like too much  :(
<lunitik> kinda wanting to just install kpackage again, and say to hell with kubuntu-desktop  :/
<kkathman> yah well, kubuntu devs kinda do their own thing
<kkathman> they decided to put their own "system settings" thing for instance
<kkathman> iccck
<lunitik> that and openoffice.org are the only applications I use that noticeably don't fit into my desktop
<Psi-Jack> What repo has that Skype package that has the DSP wrapper on it?
<lunitik> kkathman: I actually like that
<kkathman> well Adpet is definitely better than the first release
<lunitik> Psi-Jack: Skype won't be in kubuntu... try apt-get.org maybe?
<kkathman> lunitik: I hate that...I like kcontrol cuz its standard KDE
<Psi-Jack> lunitik: Excuse me?
<farous> !skype
<ubotu> I heard skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<kkathman> right skype wont be there
<Psi-Jack> Seveas, yes.
<farous> Psi-Jack: try seveas repos
<Psi-Jack> farous: Thanks! That's the one.
<farous> do not if it has the wrapper or not
<farous> yw :)
<Psi-Jack> It does. Seveas is the one that made the package. :)
<farous> nice
<lunitik> kkathman: imo, its better organized, cleaner... its probably gonna be at least simular to what ends up in kde4...
<lunitik> kkathman: similarly katapult will also likely be in kde4...
<kkathman> well I wouldnt mind it so much, if it would work
<kkathman> dont like katapult either
<lunitik> kkathman: works fine here?
<kkathman> in Dapper perhaps but not in Breezy
<lunitik> kkathman: I don't even know the point of katapult, but it stays out of my way...
<kosh> I find that katapult is vaslty slower to start then just using alt-f2
<jpatrick> lunitik: more likely fused with Tenor
<kosh> all the graphics really seem to slow it down
<kkathman> kosh yes
<kosh> when my system is not loaded at all I don't notice it
<kkathman> and alt-f2 has auto complete too
<kkathman> hehe
<kosh> but when the system is absolutely pegged alt-f2 launches far far faster then katapult does
<kkathman> right
<kosh> right now I have 2GB of ram and xp 3200 cpu and my system is at 100% cpu, memory usage doing some automated tests
<kkathman> there is some huge overhead that kubuntu is paying somewhere cuz its quite inefficient, perhaps the 15 kernal will fix that
<kosh> katapult is just painful to use in that situation
* lunitik doesn't get what katapult is, other than an application launcher  :/
<kkathman> thats all it is
<kkathman> its alt-f2 + graphics
<kosh> it is an applicaiton launcher but a very slow one since it has so many things to make it look better
<lunitik> hah.. k
<lunitik> kkathman: I get a lot of kio_file and kio_http processes all the time... ps -e and see if you have a bunch, if so, pkill -9 them
<farous> kosh: why not switch to a lighter window manager and other lighter progs
<lunitik> kkathman: makes things much more responsive
<kosh> farous: because the programs are using very little resources compared to what my tests are using
<farous> i have a 1gb ram here and eh just uing less than quarter of it cpu at 20% utiliz at lowest freq
<kkathman> maybe so..but it just shouldnt do that...I run another distro...I can open the exact same apps even more and use 1/2 the memory and less than 1/2 the idle CPU time
<kosh> farous: it is not kde that is using those resources by a longshot, kde is actually very memory efficient because so much is shared
<lunitik> farous: because KDE is awesome, and is more than just a window manager... kwin also is probably the best window manager around though... but I like a complete desktop though..
<kosh> farous: what is using all the memory and cpu is an automated test suite I am running against a zope database
<kkathman> kosh yes - my point exactly
<lunitik> kkathman: do what I said...
<lunitik> kkathman: its a pain, but I swear it makes the system faster  ;)
<farous> ok kosh understand now
<kkathman> lunitik:  I understand...but should I have to be watchdogging it?
<lunitik> kkathman: no... but meh... you DO have to...
<farous> i am not here for desktop or wm war just like my sys slim so can have the resources for compiling
<kkathman> ugh sigh
<kosh> I have tested variou environments and I get the work done faster under kde and I have also benchmarked the tests and it makes almost no difference in speed
<lunitik> kkathman: SUSE doesn't seem to have the issue though, so I guess its a Kubuntu thing  :/
<kkathman> lunitik: yes exactly suse does not
<lunitik> I just can't be asked to install SUSE and go in search of all the codecs and things...
<kkathman> lunitik:  I dual boot
<farous> lunitik: that was my int. quest. for suse is gona adpot the GPL so does that mean you need to hunt for restricted formats as in ubuntu
<lunitik> kkathman: I see no point dual booting multiple distro's...
<farous> opensuse i mean
<lunitik> farous: they are all available via packman, so its not a huge deal... having them in multiverse is just more conveniant though...
<kosh> I have to admit I have not seen the processes sticking around problem in kubuntu
<lunitik> farous: you were right first time... opensuse refers to the process of development, the result is still "SUSE Linux"...
* lunitik notes that 1 CD Install actually leaves you with a system that has all codecs etc installed by default...
<lunitik> just the official version of SUSE doesn't...
<farous> lunitik: i just found it harder to set things with suse to little information. i remember that when i tried installing libdvdcss2. back with suse 9.0 thanx for the info though my friend
<lunitik> 1 CD Install has a bunch of little tweaks though, quite nice really...
<farous> on a parallel subj mepis does that all automatically. just did not check if they use the gs-afpl ver or the gs-eps like ubuntu
<lunitik> ck kernel tweaks, preloading, prelinking etc etc etc
<lunitik> farous: Mepis will soon be based on Ubuntu apparently  :/
<pirko> hi all I have small problem with network interface in my kubuntu /  I cannot setup default gateway on Routes tab in network settings. Does somebody know about any other way?
<farous> i would like a ubuntu based distro with the nonfree already tweeked in
<lunitik> farous: the guy behind it is getting mad at etch's speed of development  :/
* lunitik really does kinda want to install SUSE again though, just doesn't know how it'll like his ext3 home directory... and whether he'll be able to get apollon working with FastTrack  :(
<kwewu14> kubuntu-desktop:
<kwewu14>  Depends: kdegraphics-kfile-plugins but it is not going to be installed
<kwewu14> then i try and mark it for install, and it complains about another package...
<kwewu14> and so on and so on.
<kosh> kubuntu-desktop won't work if you are using kde 3.5
<blackflag> Hello all
<kosh> since it depends on akode which is not the same package anymore
<kwewu14> how do i install kde3.5 then?
<farous> priko look at the file /etc/resolv.conf
<blackflag> I have a printing problem with cups
<lunitik> kwewu14: search ubuntu backports, add its source to apt, and upgrade
<kwewu14> (3.5.1) i have the 351 repository in my sources.list
<lunitik> kosh: umm... yeah it will...
<Mez> !tell kwewu14 about backports
<kwewu14> i don't have any kde installed right now
<blackflag> I think I setup cups correctly cause when I can print a testpage localy
<Mez> kwewu14, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:jpatrick] : KDE 3.5.1 and KOffice 1.5 beta out (kword now fixed) | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Please don't paste into the channel:  use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat
<lunitik> kosh: nothing in kubuntu-desktop defines package version
<kwewu14> Mez: read up
<blackflag> I can only see the printers when I use localhost
<kosh> lunitik: it depends on akode though and akode is not in kde 3.5
<kwewu14> why should i need backports to install a new kde?
<Mez> kwewu14, well - KDE 3.5.1 will be backported
<farous> !kde
<ubotu> I guess kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<blackflag> When I try to connect via IPP then I diont get a list of the installed printers
<farous> i think kde is old and unmaintained now
<blackflag> so what is wrong?
<lunitik> kosh: umm... I'd imagine they put the new kubuntu-desktop in backports... weird if they didn't  :/
<blackflag> can someone help?
<lunitik> farous: lol @ unmaintained... its probably the most active open source project.
<farous> lunitik: i ment in ubuntu repos
<pirko> thanx there is my nameserver, but the internet still doesn't work, I hve configured manualy all necessary ip's like on my second computer, but there seems be still problem
<lunitik> farous: second largest, behind only the kernel
<farous> they focus effort on kubuntu
<farous> not the kde meta pacakge
<ita_> i get a heart attack
<lunitik> farous: 'kde' comes from debian...
<lunitik> farous: just as much maintained though...
<ita_> i downloaded again, this time the astaro firewall served me a 329 mb file after checking
<ita_> is there a ftp:// dl link ? cause i think the firewall doesnt care about ftp
<farous> lunitik: when i tried to install the kde meta package i ran into all sorts of prob not with kubuntu. When i asked here this is the ans i got
<Psi-Jack> Okay, can someone help me out with a little apt/dpkg divert trick I want to make? I want my skype package to rename skype to skype.bin, and the skype-dsp-hijacker to symlink it's script to skype.
<theball> blackflag: do you know the ip of the printer
<kwewu14> is backports ports of new packages for the next release to the currnet release?
<farous> kwewu14: backports are ports for any new package that appeared after the official release
<farous> ubuntu policy to take snapshots then freeze any upgrades and only maintain security updates
<kwewu14> yes i know that, but why did i get told to put backports in my sources.list?
<farous> anyother update you get is from backports and i think multiverse
<kwewu14> kubuntu.org says 3.5.1 is available and i can't install it
<Meg5254> another question: which burning programm can you recommend?
<kwewu14> k3b
<farous> kwewu14: if you need updated packages after the official release then you need the backports otherwise you do not
<theball> away
<kwewu14> i still don't get it, i want to install kde3.5.1...i put the apt line in my sources.list
<kwewu14> the one on kubuntu.org for the 351 release.
<kwewu14> but i can't install kubuntu-desktop
<kwewu14> someone said add backports, i added it, installed all the upgrades, and i still can't use kde3.5.1
<theball> one option is to change the breezy entries in sources.lst to dapper and then update and then install kubuntu-desktop
<farous> kwewu14: did you run a reso update
<farous> and tried to upgrade
<orion_fr_24> what do I need to properly read .mov quictime file ???
<farous> did you update your sources
<kwewu14> reso update?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Amarok 1.4 beta 1, KDE 3.5.1, KOffice 1.5 beta out (kword now fixed) | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat
<kwewu14> yes, i updated my sources
<farous_away> kwewu14: sudo apt-get update
<farous_away> then sudo apt-get upgrade
<kwewu14> i did, i don't have any kde installed right now so that won't help./
<farous_away> so just sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<farous_away> in the terminal it would tell you if anything is wrong
<kwewu14> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<kwewu14>   kubuntu-desktop: Depends: kdegraphics-kfile-plugins but it is not going to be installed
<kwewu14> E: Broken packages
<kosh> just do sudo apt-get install kde
<kwewu14>   kdegraphics-kfile-plugins: Depends: libpoppler0c2-qt (>= 0.4.0) but it is not going to be installed
<kwewu14> kosh: thanks
<farous_away> broken?
<kwewu14>   kde: Depends: kdegraphics but it is not going to be installed
<farous_away> you might have a conflict somewhere
<kwewu14>  libpoppler0c2-qt: Depends: libpoppler0c2 (= 0.4.2-0ubuntu6) but 0.4.2-0ubuntu6.5 is to be installed
<kwewu14> the different is .5 and it won't install with it :/
<farous_away> kwewu14: ok comment all other repos except the the official ubuntu and the kde351 one
<kosh> hmm that is strange I am running kde 3.5.1 and I have libpoppelr0c2 version 0.4.2-0ubuntu6.5
<farous_away> than sudo apt-get update
<Meg5254> thanx for the help before
<farous_away> and sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<farous_away> it might be a strange repos causing this conflict
<Meg5254> Im a little bit overstrained with linux in the moment :)
<farous_away> lol expect to be overstretched Meg5254 ;)
<farous_away> runing linux is like having a baby the more time pass the more attendence it needs
<bert_> Hi Jriddell, I've just been reading some of your blogs
<Meg5254> :)
<kosh> hmm my experience is that windows needs a heck of a lot more attention
<kosh> at least that is true of 2.0 through xp
<Riddell> bert_: mm hmm?
<kwewu14> [6;3~this is a nightmare.
<kwewu14> dependancy problems everywhere
<farous_away> kosh not if you are a user not serv admin
<kosh> farous_away: just playing games I find that windows requires far more maintenance
<kosh> just keeping the various programs updated is a royal pain
<Meg5254> which burning programm can you recommend?
<kosh> uninstall old video driver, reboot, install new one, reboot, grab patch for x game etc
<kosh> Meg5254: k3b
<farous_away> i miss that every thing just works ;)
<bert_> I'v even bookmarked your blogs, doesn't that make you feel famous?
<kosh> my experience is that there is no system where everything just works
<kkathman> kosh its interesting, debian itself has had an AutoAdept for a while, but that hasnt been ported to Kubuntu quite yet
<farous_away> no irc no blogs no forums just work
<kkathman> kosh and I agree with  you - no magic potion :)
<kosh> under windows I have some hardware that I can't even get to work
<Meg5254> kosh: ah :)
<Meg5254> wasnt shure if that was for me
<Meg5254> thanx
<kkathman> kosh lol
<kosh> the ati binary radeon driver CAN NOT initialize two radeon cards
<kosh> there is no way around it
<kosh> it will run the highest version card it can find and that is it
<kosh> so I can do quad monitor out on linux but not under windows
<khs> could someone help me to install kubuntu to my laptop? :)
<Meg5254> khs: to install kubuntu is not so hard
<kkathman> khs do you have an install disk?
<khs> Meg5254: yeah i know. but i have problems with X and sound card :)
<kosh> and windows used to suck really really badly if you had surround sound, varoius programs would keep trying to reset the mixer for stereo settings, finaly creative labs added an option so that only its control panel could change any sound card settings
<farous_away> frankly as you said no magic potion. spending time reading forums take nearly same time to search for software on window or repair corrupted files
<Meg5254> I see
<kosh> farous I have had to spend a lot of time reading on forums on windows also to figure out how to get stuff to work, like finding that a game was crashing on startup becasue I did not have windows media player installed
<kosh> farous_away: there was nothing int he program that said it needed media player in any way and people just found it by trial and error
<khs> Meg5254: i have hp pavilion zv6000-series laptop (ati radeon xpress 200M IGP) and i cant get x to start :\
<kwewu14> what repository is libavahi-client1 in?
<khs> Meg5254: actually i got it start but screen went blank and i couldnt get back to the terminal :\
<Meg5254> uije
<Meg5254> khs: I dont know very much about this thinks, Im just glad that I had no problems installing kubuntu
<khs> Meg5254: heh. k. my friend installed it well to desktop :)
<Psi-Jack> Is it possible, with dpkg-divert, to make a double-redundant diversion from two packages? For example, diverting package "skype" and it's /usr/bin/skype to /usr/bin/skype.bin using rename, and package skype-dsp-hijacker's /usr/bin/skype_dsp_hijacker to link /usr/bin/skype to it?
<vge> Psi-Jack: what are you trying to atcheave?
<Psi-Jack> vge: Renaming the binary skype executable to skype.bin and making the dsp hijacker replace it, and call skype.bin instead. So all I'd have to do is run skype, not skype_dsp_hijacker
<vge> well donno about your problem, was just curios cos i had problem with skype and it's debendencies
<Psi-Jack> Eh? Heh. Are you using seveas' skype package?
<Psi-Jack> Or Skype's own (which I believe seveas' uses)
<vge> skypes own, but i fixed it allready with repacked skype
<msemtd> Hi all, does anybody know the correct way to add a dir to the system-wide X font path? some defoma magic?
<_martin_> hi, I've just installed the nVidia-drivers...but my problem is - when I reboot the system, I have to make nvidia-glx-config enable and restart xserver again to get the drivers loaded!
<_martin_> erm, short and simple - my xserver somehow doesn't enable the changes after rebooting
<vge> _martin_: make em run when kubuntu starts before the X starts?
<_martin_> I don't know what you mean by thus...
<_martin_> *this
<_martin_> this is a fresh install
<bert_> Does anyone know how to stop Kubuntu from putting my hardware clock back 10 and half hours when it boots?
<_martin_> and I don't know much
<vge> _martin_: so basically you need to run shell command before X starts, correct?
<bert_> The desktop clock shows the right time always
<_martin_> no
<_martin_> x starts anyway
<vge> no i mean, shell command to run nvidia drivers
<_martin_> but to get the nvidia-drivers with opengl et cetera loaded, I have to reconfigure the xorg.conf
<_martin_> yes
<_martin_> exactly
<_martin_> and then restart x
<_martin_> so they do not load automatically
<bert_> I have removeable hard drives and when I put back in Windows, I have to reset the clock, other versions of Linux don't change the clock
<_martin_> and now I've got to find a work-around to get them loaded automatically
<nat> I'm looking for a solution like norton ghost on windows but for my kubuntu... I'd like to try xen then after restore my kunbuntu (and I haven't enough free space disk to install both
<vge> _martin_: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/ can this fix your problem?
<Flexo> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? <-- wth?
<ita_> ok i give up
<_martin_> that may work, vge...
<bert_> Can't you backup Linux with Ghost?
<ita_> there is no way getting a image that works for me
<_martin_> but what's the shell-command to restart the x-server, vge?
<ita_> ill check back later, thanks for your support...
<Flexo> can anyone please help me?
<nat> is it existing on linux ?
<tijn> well Flexo
<tijn> or apt is in use
<tijn> or you are not root
<vge> _martin_: well you can run commands before the X is started
<_martin_> oh
<Flexo> i am on root and theres no other apt session
<_martin_> do they get run by root?
<_martin_> so no need to sudo?
<vge> "i guess" (donno)
<_martin_> ok
<_martin_> I'll try
<_martin_> brb
<tijn> ps ax |grep apt-get
<_martin_> and - thx :)
<Flexo> ah, il try that
<bert_> Use ghost 2003 to backup Linux
<Flexo> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages. <-- if i try using synaptic
<Flexo> after shutting down all apt-get pids
<nat> I'm looking for a solution like norton ghost on windows but for my kubuntu... I'd like to try xen then after restore my kunbuntu (and I haven't enough free space disk to install both)
<Flexo> grateful for answers :)
<bert_> Nat: Just use the ghost 2003 disk and boot from it, backup linux to a CD or DVD
<tijn> well
<tijn> or else there is ghost4linux
<nat> but i don't have ghost ... is it free ?
<nat> I don't have windows
<nat> okok
<bert_> NO, ghost is a commercical program, I bought one from Ebay for a few dollars
<Meg5254> gml
<Meg5254> cant find the win32 codecs packet for xine
<Meg5254> do I have to add something in the sources,list?
<farous_away> ghost is that like in gs ghost-view for ps viewing
<sealne> is anyone here using dapper with an nvidia card?
<vvatsa> hey guys, installed dapper the other day, what do you need for mp3 support?
<squid0> hey. i want to change my laptop monitor refresh rate, but the only option is 60Mhz. any help?
<vvatsa> sealne: me
<sealne> vvatsa: any problems?
<vvatsa> nope, seems to be working
<sealne> X won't work for me
<bert_> Norton Ghost
<vvatsa> sealne: are you using the nvidia drivers from apt?
<farous_away> ok for backup then right thanx bert_
<Psi-Jack> Bleh!
<sealne> squid0: tfts norammly only do 60
<Psi-Jack> dd!
<Psi-Jack> Screw Norton Ghost.
<sealne> vvatsa: standard nv
<kwewu14>   libpoppler0c2-qt: Depends: libpoppler0c2 (= 0.4.2-0ubuntu6) but 0.4.2-0ubuntu6.5 is to be installed
<squid0> sealne: hm. that's not nice. cause if i plug in an external monitor to the laptop, the external monitor flickers terribly
<vvatsa> enable the ristricted repos. and install the nvidia drivers, make sure the nvidia module loads then enjoy openGL goodnedd
<vvatsa> s/goodnedd/goodness/
<sealne> but non free badness :(
<kwewu14> how do i get libpoppler to be the version i need?
<nat> aren't there anything in GPL for doing this /
<nat> ?
<sealne> vvatsa: thanks i'll have a look at that
<bert_> Why screw norton ghost? I use it all the time to back up windows XP
<Psi-Jack> bert_: dd works just fine, and it's free. ;)
<C-O-L-T> where is trash/wastebin in the filesystem
<nat> but with dd how can i restore the fs after Psi-Jack ?
<Psi-Jack> bert_: I've gone totally anti Symantec since their software has turned to crap over the past several years.
<theball> squid0: try this method, it worked well on my laptop! http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<Psi-Jack> nat: The same way, just reverse the if and of.
<bert_> Psi-jack: haven't heard of that one. is DD the name of it? or is it short for something?
<squid0> theball: ok, thanks for the lnk. i'll look into it
<nat> ok but i won't have a system when i will reboot ...
<theball> it took about 3 minutes total. best of luck
<kwewu14> nevermind, i got it.
<Psi-Jack> dd if=/dev/hda# of=/mnt/backup, then to restore, dd if=/mnt/backup of=/dev/hda#
<Psi-Jack> A very SIMPLE example, mind you.
<nat> a ok, with a livecd i should be able to do that no ?
<Psi-Jack> bert_: dd is part of gnu's basic tools. It stands for Convert and Copy
<Psi-Jack> bert_: It would've been cc, but that was already taken. ;)
<squid0> theball: thanks
<squid0> theball: what does it actually do?
<nat> ok thks Psi-Jack !
<bert_> psi-jack: I will have to check that out, thanks
<Psi-Jack> dd will make a RAW backup of the HDD, just like Ghost basically does.
<Psi-Jack> So if your partition is 20gb, the backup file will be 20gb
<sealne> you can compress it tho
<bert_> Pity it doesn't only just copy the data, my hard drive is 80gb
<sealne> have a look at rdiff-backup
<sniff> oh peeps what a day
<sealne> its nice as it keeps versions
<zyth> Anyone know I change my personal mode in Konversation?
<sniff> someone tell me how I edit the kde startup thingy>?
<kwewu14> how do i change my display manager back to gdm?
<kwewu14> kdm is all messed up
<kkathman> sniff:  could you be more specific?
<sniff> k
<jpatrick> kwewu14: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<kkathman> other than kde startup thingie :)
<vvatsa> kwewu14: dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<zyth> cause /mode mynick +i isn't working...
<jpatrick> sniff: edit /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<sniff> i need to add "fsfn -o" to the kde startup, so i get an OSD when I use the function keys on my laptop
<sealne> vvatsa: which package is it you ment for nvidia?
<kkathman> ahh create a bash script and put that in your ~/.kde/Autostart
<vvatsa> sealne: which card do you have?
<vvatsa> sealne: your prob need nvidia-glx
<kkathman> or. alternatively, add it to your home directory, bashrc
<kkathman> the latter I dont recommend
<kkathman> hehe
<sealne> vvatsa: riva tnt2
<vvatsa> sealne: your prob need nvidia-glx the leagecy one then
<sniff> jpatrick: thank you i will try this
<vvatsa> sealne: nvidia-glx-legacy
<sniff> i got one other problem - each time i startup my computer i must open a terminal and type "pon dsl-provider" to connect. Even though when I ran pppoeconf I told it to connect automatically. Is there any way to solve this?
<kwewu14> why are some of my fonts way too big to display properly?
<sniff> could i add "pon dsl-provider" to kdmrc?
<kwewu14> the text when i type my login in gdm is too large, in kde the icon bubbles fill up the screen with massive text and make the system chug
<sniff> kwewu14: that#s awful - i hope it doesn't happen to me
<zyth> anyone know how I'd do /mode mynick +i in konversation?
<sniff> kwewu14: i can only suggest having a look at the fonts setup in system properties
<zyth> n/m I am dumb.  llol
<kwewu14> ahahaha.
<kwewu14> nevermind
<kwewu14> it was the nv drivers.
<kwewu14> i install nvidia-glx and now it works.
<sniff> what about my prob with the dsl modem
<sniff> i'd really appreciate a suggestion
<kameron> anyone successful in playing mkv (matroska) files in mplayer?
<zyth> kameron: I think VLC plays them
<Howitzer> how do i uninstall EVERY nvidia driver on my system?
<kameron> zyth, all the major players are supposed to play them, but my audio is slurred really badly.
<kameron> Howitzer, sudo apt-get remove nvidia*
<kameron> could be dangerous though Howitzer
<kosh> sniff: I am tring to look up where that can be put
<Howitzer> kameron: if i close of X
<kameron> Howitzer, yeah, it could mess up your X pretty bad
<Howitzer> and instantly reinstall the proper drivers, what problem could there be?
<Howitzer> *close off
<Howitzer> because i installed the kubuntu nvidia drivers and the nvidia sh aswell
<Howitzer> but none give me the video acceleration
<kameron> ah
<kwewu14> how come i can't adjust my gamma settings in the kubuntu control panel?
<farous_away> Howitzer: did you follow the howto on installing binary drivers
<Howitzer> yeah
<Howitzer> wait
<Howitzer> what one do you mean?
<Howitzer> nvidia.com's howot?
<Howitzer> *howto
<farous_away> and you edited the xorg.conf file
<Howitzer> yes
<farous_away> no ubunto howto
<farous_away> !nividia
<ubotu> farous_away: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Howitzer> but i had to reedit some stuff to make KDE work in general
<farous_away> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<farous_away> there it si the how to
<Howitzer> KDE would freeze but the mouse would still move and all
<farous_away> check the forums there might be a workaround for your prob
<kosh> sniff: what I would do is stick it in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh but I doubt that is the best place but it should work
<Howitzer> Note: RenderAccel has a bug. Memory leak and crashes. Disable it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf in the section "Device".
<Howitzer> Option          "RenderAccel"   "false"
<sealne> vvatsa: well things are improving now i have a white rectangle with some red dashes on it
<vvatsa> crap
<farous_away> that is the first time i hear this error Howitzer
<farous_away> if i were you i would either google it or search the forum
<Howitzer> which i did
<Howitzer> and i found some answers that may have disabled the accelleration
<farous_away> Howitzer: it took me two month to make my ati work properly :( but heard nvidia are better
<Howitzer> yeah
<Howitzer> nvidia supplies native drivers :D
<Howitzer> i heard ati doesn't, or they were really crappy
<farous_away> crappy is the perfect word
<farous_away> that is why it is strange to find someone complain about nvidia
<kosh> the ati binary driver can not initialize two radeon cards in a box, that is true of windows and linux
<farous_away> did you compile from source
<farous_away> kosh did you try setting it as dual head. two devices to BusId
<farous_away> for i am setting it like that here with one card
<farous_away> and know it work with double cards seen the config scripts
<damnhil>  what software do you use for webcam recording?
<farous_away> kosh do you have a link just curious? ps i do not get pms as i do not to login as registered today :)
<kosh> farous_away: I tried almost every combination I could come up, right now with the oss ati drivers I can run two differnent radeon cards with two monitors on each card for 4 monitors total
<kosh> farous_away: they are all referenced by busid
<kosh> farous_away: however the proprietary ati driver won't work in that config, actually I can get it to turn on just two of the monitors and fglrx doesn't even try to bind to the other card in the log file from what I could see
<kosh> farous_away: I have an x850 and a 9250
<farous_away> kosh fglrx hate xinerama
<sniff> oh shit
<farous_away> so if you have it running either in gdm start file or in the xorg you need to disable it
<sniff> bloody hell
<farous_away> it handle xinerama internally
<sniff> that's really annoying
<kosh> farous_away: it is not xinerama even when I turn that off it will only activate one card, that is true under windows also
<sniff> i use my fn keys to control the volume, but it mutes the sound and then controls the volume slider
<farous_away> kosh i wish i did not delete the link for this guy was runing it on two cards do not think so both were raedon
<kosh> farous_away: I tried every search term I could think of to figure out the problem, however I asked about doing it with nvidia cards and was handed configurations on how to do it for those and the person even tested that it would work
<djisola> hi
<kosh> farous_away: so when I replace this box I am getting two nvidia cards since I can run 4 monitors with xinerama and have it all opengl accelerated
<djisola> http://iamerasmus.eltridente.org/juanje/ue/img003.jpeg.html <--- final design for dapper? where is the pyqt gui? and where are the sources?
<farous_away> kosh ok yah i regret now going with ati
<kosh> ati worked well with what I had earlier on and at the time the nvidia cards where running far hotter and the drivers had more problems then the free software ati drivers do
<kosh> so I don't regret my decision but my next system will be nvidia
<farous_away> can not find the link :(
<Toothpick> If I install kubuntu to a partition on my hd will it automatically detect my other distro and modify grub, or will that need to be done manually?
<sniff> what a load of gay
<Riddell> sniff: do not use homophobic language on this channel
<kkathman> Toothpick:  no it wont
<kkathman> Toothpick: unlike other distros, (k)ubuntu does not detect other systems, so you will have to create a manual grub entry for the other ones
<kkathman> unless thats changed in Dapper
<farous_away> Toothpick: you can do that when during the installation using custom partition
<Toothpick> kkathman: ok, thanks.
<Toothpick> I have kanotix installed at the moment...works well, just haven't been able to get eternal lands to work.
<kkathman> np
<Toothpick> Wanted to see if it would be different with ubuntu...
<kkathman> Toothpick:  Im hoping that ubuntu/kubuntu will incorporate the auto-detect feature in the future. I
<kkathman> Perhaps they are working on it, but last time I checked in, they still had no such capability, unfortunately
<Toothpick> What I should do is install kubuntu first, and then kanotix ;)
<Toothpick> I'll just try the live cd, that will tell me if eternal lands will work with it.
<kkathman> Toothpick:  yes if you have that option its best to install kubuntu first, let it write the mbr/grub, then backup your menu.lst, then install your other system.
<kkathman> if Kanotix does autodetect, then yer in great shape
<kkathman> if not, then install Kanotix and modify the backed up GRUB
<pointwood> so, how scary is kubuntu dapper currently?
<pointwood> lots of bugs or does it work resonably well?
<kkathman> pointwood: its more than a month away, perhaps 2 from release, so its still rough
<kkathman> its tolerable I'd guess
<pointwood> you're running it?
<kkathman> but you still have lots of updates
<pointwood> k
<kkathman> I am not, no, but have coleagues that are
<pointwood> I guess I'd better wait :)
<pointwood> especially considering that I'll probably be without an internet connection for a little while sortly
<pointwood> * shortly
<pointwood> I just wanted to upgrade to the new amarok beta :)
<JasonF> What is the default sound system of kubuntu?
<JasonF> Like i'm installing VLC, should I use arts plugin or alsa
<_mindspin> can anyone tell me how to disable kaffeine running in background after being closed?
* tijn goes home
<jpatrick> cya!
<jaydp> anybody. how do u play mp3 in kubuntu?
<tinin> install libraries needed, jaydp
<tinin> gstreamer-mad
<jpatrick> gstreamer0.8-mad
<jaydp> i have already done that, gstreamer-mad
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<slow-motion> hallo
<vge> if i need to ./configure  what was the prefix something to point the configure where KDE is located?
<vge> or something
<jpatrick> ./configure --prefix=/usr
<vge> Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<vge> still complains ""
<jpatrick> install libqt3-mt-dev
<vge> is installed
<hello\> After a resent upgrade, xine-engine refuses to play mp3 files. How can I fix this?
<hello\> I'm running dapper.
<RoccoBG> hi, I've just download Kubuntu and I wanted to write it to a CD. However, when I try to do it Nero comes with error that there isnt enough space. Required is 1.3GB where I got 700MB obviously. Do I just burn the .iso image and install it from the CD or does it need extracting?
<jpatrick> RoccoBG: no
<RoccoBG> no what?
<jpatrick> don't extract
<RoccoBG> ah
<RoccoBG> so just burn it right?
<jpatrick> yes
<jpatrick> as image
<RoccoBG> Excellent, that will save me a lot of hassle
<RoccoBG> pheew
<RoccoBG> thanks man
<jpatrick> no problem
<vge> hmm, how do i point ./configure a KDE library folder or something, somebody here mentioned it the last time, now i cant find it anywhere
<herv> hi
<sniff> what is the command to format please?
<LeeJunFan> sniff: man mkfs
<sniff> ahh damn man pages
<LeeJunFan> sniff: there's mkfs.vfat mkfs.ext2 mkfs.ext3, etc.
<sniff> i need reiser
<LeeJunFan> sniff: why? reiser blows.
<sniff> why does it blow?
<LeeJunFan> sniff: it's not very fast. I think when they finally stabilized it over the last few years all their fixes made is slower than even ext3.
<LeeJunFan> ext3 is actually one of the faster FS'es.
<LeeJunFan> sniff: http://linuxgazette.net/122/piszcz.html
<kwewu14> i'm trying jfs right now.
<kwewu14> i like it.
<LeeJunFan> I had the worst problems with reiserfs3 a few years back and I won't touch it with a 10' pole now.
<kosh> I had some nasty issues with it as well
<MetaMorfoziS> !kooldock
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, MetaMorfoziS
<kosh> so far I have had the fewest problems with xfs and ext2/ext3
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody use kooldock
<MetaMorfoziS> ?
<gamma> Kopete has removed support for the old XSL based chat window themes and now supports the same chat window themes that the Mac OS X client Adium uses.
<jpatrick> MetaMorfoziS: you know, I think I'll package that
<gamma> wohoo
<kosh> reiserfs3 is not even maintained anymore really
<vge> configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found. <-- what do i need to do with this one? :/
<MetaMorfoziS> yes, a new repository
<kosh> and hans wants to put reiserfs4 in which will probably have even more problems
<MetaMorfoziS> but if i try to isntall it
<MetaMorfoziS> it said can't install
<gamma> anyone here try the amarok beta? how is it?
<MetaMorfoziS> it said:
<MetaMorfoziS>  Fgg ettl: kdelibs4 (>=4:3.4.2) but it is not installable
<MetaMorfoziS>  Fgg ettl: libqt3c102-mt (>=3:3.3.3) but it is not installable
<djib> how can I turn off wireless network detection in KDE ? It uses a lot of battery power and I don't use it !
<MetaMorfoziS> boot up manager?
<MetaMorfoziS> apt-get install bum
<kwewu14> ok, i was sKeptiKal....
<kwewu14> but i'm really happy with kubuntu now.
<kwewu14> no slower than a system compiled from scatch.
<kwewu14> scratch.
<vge> what prefix i need to give to ./configure that it finds the Qt or something :/
<trappist> vge: it should be able to find them if you have them installed
<djib> kwewu14: you still can compile almost anything using apt-build
<trappist> vge: but if you're *sure* you have them installed, ./configure --help to see how to specify their location
<Riddell> kwewu14: great :)
<djib> kwewu14: thus making your kubuntu a gentoo-like system
<vge> well, how can i be positive to see where they are?
<trappist> vge: apt-cache search libqt3 | grep dev and install those.  they should end up in /usr/include and/or /usr/include/qt3
<vge> trappist: the packet is installed, but ill check the dirs
<vge> well all i can say that there are meny files in /usr/include and /usr/include/qt3
<trappist> vge: try ./configure --help and if all else fails, have a look at the configure script and see what it's looking for.  for example, it might be looking for qt4 headers (for some reason)
<sniff> what is the command to copy a directory?
<vge> well i have configured this earlier with some path to KDE something but cant find the reference anymore :/
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody know, how can i install kooldock ?
<djib> how can I turn off wireless network detection in KDE ? It uses a lot of battery power and I don't use it !
<gamma> djib: do you have a button on the laptop to disable it?
<djib> no gamma
<djib> well at least I don't think so
<djib> yeah, I'm pretty sure there aren't, I just checked
<gamma> can you disable it in windows?
<djib> gamma: yes
<eidolon> grrr.  okay, firefox keeps popping up the crossover license expiration thingy.
<eidolon> how do i disable crossover?
<sniff> what is the command to copy     /home/user/firefox   to /opt? much appreciated
<gamma> djib: see anything in the kcontrol panel?
<djib> well not really
<djib> gamma : it says eth0 -> desactivated
<djib> but it does keep on looking for the network
<gamma> how bad is it killing your battery life?
<djib> well I have 1h45 on Windows and 45 minutes on Linux
<djib> roughly
<gamma> ouch
<djib> yes !!
<djib> not good !
<gamma> the only thing i can think of which is very hackerish is to find the name of the internal wireless card module and 'sudo modprobe -r' it
<aitor> I, I've got a problem with usb devices
<djib> gamma: yes I thought of that... I was just wondering if there were a nicer way to go
<aitor> whenever I plug an usb pen drive , my system tries to automount it and fails saying :"can't find /dev/sda in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<aitor> but I am able to mount it by sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda /mnt/...
<aitor> why could it be?
<gamma> djib: did you mess with iwconfig?
<djib> gamma: what is iwconfig ?
<gamma> man iwconfig.. there's a power flag
<djib> ok
<yellow> hi
<gamma> you can atleast disable it from searching anyway with that
<djib> gamma: strange I did a iwconfig eth0 power off and it keeps on flashing
<gamma> that disables power management
<djib> ok ^^
<gamma> try iwconfig wlan0 period 60
<gamma> and see if that does anything
<djib> hang on I tried doing a power on but it says
<djib> Error for wireless request "Set Power Management" (8B2C) :
<djib>     SET failed on device eth0 ; Operation not supported.
<gamma> so iwconfig is out then :P
<djib> damn
* gamma hmms
<djib> how come it flashes then !
<gamma> there isn't a Fn+key combo that is supposed to disable it?
<djib> loooooooool
<gamma> if not i suggest modprobe -r modulename
* djib hides
<gamma> djib: is there?
<djib> yes :D :D
<gamma> and it disabled it?
<djib> I never thought it would work
<djib> yes
* gamma slaps djib 
<gamma> :P
<djib> I thought those keys were only binded in windows
<yellow> kubunto rocks
<gamma> nah i think they're linked to acpi or something
<gamma> powermanagement..
* djib really feels stupid
<djib> yeah man ! even turning of the screen works
<djib> this is cool
<gamma> haha
<djib> I used it all the time when I was on windows
<gamma> i wish my laptop had that support
<djib> IBM rocks
<gamma> i have an external wireless card, hibernate doesn't work.. lid switch doesn't work
<gamma> yea i was looking at ibm when i got my laptop
<gamma> i knew they had good linux support..
<djib> yes !
<djib> I'm soo happy of my laptop
<gamma> only thing is.. i like how my laptop screen does 1600x1200 for resolution :P
<djib> It's quite expensive though
<gamma> yea ibm is expensive for what you get
<djib> gamma : the new version of mine also does. But it's not an IBM
* gamma has a dell
<gamma> it's HEAVY though
<gamma> like 7 pounds or something
<aitor> gamma, 1600x1200? O_o
<gamma> aitor: yea 0.o
<djib> ... apparently this is not the only problem for the battery
<djib> it still displays 45 minutes left
<aitor> I want a laptop like yours :)~~
<gamma> aitor: you don't know how much i want a small 12" laptop that weighs 3 pounds now
<aitor> lol
<gamma> this one isn't portable
<gamma> it's like carrying a bag of rocks
<gamma> djib: did you ever let the battery totally drain? sometimes that isn't accurate
<gamma> it could be inaccurate in windows too
<djib> well yes
<aitor> 7 pounds is like....3,5kg?
<gamma> 7 pounds = 3.17514659 kilograms
<gamma> gotta love google ;)
<djib> gamma when is says 0% it can stay up for about an extra hour
<yellow> kubuntu on an IBM r51 rocks
<aitor> ;)
<gamma> djib: in windows or linux?
<djib> yellow on a T40 as well
<djib> gamma both I'd say
<yellow> :-D
<aitor> I'm buying a HP dv8050 this week, weights a little more
<gamma> so then see how it goes
<aitor> but it will be nearly a mobile desktop though
<neoncode> Hey I installed the latest bit torrent via .deb but how do I launch it? And what changes to I need to make to my NAT?
<gamma> aitor: got a link to the stats for that laptop?
<djib> is there a way I could change the remaining time that klaptopdeamon displays ?
<aitor> yeah, wait till i find it...but it's a Turion ML-37, 1024MB DDR RAM, 160 (2x80) GB HDD and Ati XPRESS 200
<gamma> http://www.shopping.hp.com/webapp/shopping/computer_series.do?series_name=dv8000z_series&catLevel=2&category=notebooks/hp_pavilion&storeName=computer_store
<gamma> is it that?
<gamma> 17 inch screen? 0.
<gamma> o
<gamma> djib: it goes off of whatever /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info displays
<gamma> cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info
<gamma> or 'cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state' rather
<djib> design capacity:         47520 mWh
<djib> last full capacity:      10500 mWh
<djib> that could explain a lot
<gamma> check the other one
<djib> I haven't used windows in a while
<djib> maybe it my battery is just dying
<gamma> i got rid of windows for good a few weeks back
<gamma> check the state one
<djib> ?
<gamma> see what the remaining capacity is
<aitor> yea, the one with 17" 1440x900 screen
<gamma> or 'cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state' rather
<aitor> 1500 euro
<gamma> aitor: that's going to be a HUGE laptop :P
<skypa> "kmail: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkmailprivate.so" <-- is there a hint/website/wiki on how to resolve that problem?
<skypa> using breezy with kde351
<gamma> skypa: is kmail crashing because of it?
<skypa> well, it ain't starting up
<aitor> yeah, I've seen it, but I will use it as a mobile desktop , as I live between two cities
<djib> gamma what do you mean by state 1 ?
<skypa> so yes, I guess :)
<aitor> not going to take it to the park or so
<gamma> djib: just type that line in
<gamma> or 'cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state' rather
<djib> I did
<aitor> if that was the case, I'd buy a small but "cute" ibook :D
<gamma> what's it say for remaining capacity?
<djib> next pc I get will be a mac
<aitor> Powerbooks are far too expensive
<aitor> and Ibooks are short for me, I think
<gamma> i want a 12" powerbook/macbook pro when that comes out
<gamma> or a small dell
<aitor> I won't spend 2000  to have a Powerbook
<aitor> no way
<aitor> cause I hate 12" screens, and that's the "cheap" Powerbook
<gamma> skypa: were all the packages upgradeed and did you restart kde/kdm?
<skypa> yes they were, but I just figured it out
<gamma> i want something small though.. if you have to carry your 17inch laptop around all the time you'll see what i mean
<skypa> a forced reinstall solved it
<gamma> skypa: ah
<skypa> some dep trouble with "libmimelib1c2a" as it seems
* skypa wants xgl.. 
<skypa> wobbly windows for the win :)
<gamma> i'm waiting until someone makes a package of it
<gamma> it should be easy for dapper since it's just a xorg module
<gamma> what does everyone use for a default homepage?
<skypa> me too
<gamma> google? 0.o
<skypa> google, yes
* gamma loves how on the news everyone is saying google is dying
<aitor> google dying?
<aitor> on what dimension of the multiverse?
<gamma> by dying i mean stocking falling off the face of the map
<gamma> stocking = stock
<gamma> lol
<aitor> lol
<aitor> I hope kubuntu won't give any problem on that HP laptop
<skypa> gl
<skypa> great, the 8xxx nvidia driver finally made the composite mode stable
<djib> do you know a good ftp client for kde
<djib> konqueror doesn't like my ftp
<gamma> skypa: you should just switch to dapper
<skypa> why's that, gamma?
<gamma> because you seem to like bleeding edge
<skypa> I sure do ;)
<skypa> you wouldn't know where to get some decent dapper repositories, do you?
<skypa> since my sources.list is quite bloated atm
<aitor> what will be the major changes from breezy to dapper?
<djib> aitor: pen tablets !!!!!!!
<gamma> skypa: i didn't even really modify my dapper list because it's got everything new for the most part
<skypa> you installed from a dapper cd?
<gamma> there are some bugs in it though :P.. i'm having a problem with cups
<gamma> yea
<djib> is dapper stable enough to be used ?
<aitor> djib, what are pen tablets?
<djib> I tried fligh 1 it was not great
<terrax> Hmm do you have any idea what this could mean? bin_PROGRAMS: variable `Xglx_programs' is used but `Xglx_programs' is undefined. Its when running a autogen.sh
<skypa> aitor, don't you know those digital tablets on which you can draw with a plastic pen directly to your monitor?
<gamma> djib: only bug i have is the latest nvidia drivers make the console blank and i can't print
<aitor> o yes :D
<djib> aitor: it's stuff you use to draw and to do image post processing. It's a pointing device, just like a mouse. Configuration in dapper will be very easy !
<aitor> that rocks, my bro will be happy with that :D
<djib> gamma: ok
<djib> and when is dapper supposed to be released?
<aitor> he loves image processing :D
<terrax> Anyone?
<gamma> april 4th
<aitor> april, djib, or so it should be
<gamma> or aprilish
<djib> ok, I'll wait then
<skypa> I second that
<djib> I've gotta run
* gamma hates the version numbering of ubuntu
<djib> see you all
<gamma> 6.04 = april, 2006.. 5.10 = october 2005
<skypa> how come gamma?
<aitor> version numbering is never clear in any software product lol
<gamma> or nm i guess it works
<gamma> i was thinking we're going to be at version 20 in 2020, but that works
<gamma> ubuntu 20.05 might get a little confusing/annoying though
<skypa> brb
<aitor> don't worry, by that year world will have been destroyed lol
<gamma> that's the spirit!
<gamma> i just don't want it to turn into this series.. http://www.nowthatsmusic.com/ :P
<keitsi> we'll all be under sea by 2020 :P
<gamma> gotta love now volume 20
<yellow> i dont like konverstion....i think il go back to irsii
<gamma> konversation .19 is great imo
<gamma> i switched from using irssi for the last 2 years to it
<gamma> i still use irssi when chatting over ssh though
<yellow> do you like it? istarted it for the first time today:)
<yellow> thats my plan also
<gamma> yea konversation does everything right.. it's simple
<yellow> okay than i wil give it a try
<GiGaHuRtZ> Hello, anyone tried Xgl yet with Dapper?
<yellow> why do SIM and kopete crash under breezy if the get a msg from an ICQv9 client?
<damnhil> What's the best web camera to buy for v4l?
<slewis> anybody having difficukty upgarding to kde 3.5.1?
<damnhil> slewis: i would not dare to upgrade to 3.5.1
<GiGaHuRtZ> Hello, anyone tried Xgl yet with Dapper?
<slewis> why?
<vge> slewis: no problem here
<_anilk> slewis: kde 3.5.1 on breezy ?
<_anilk> slewis: for me it went thru fine
<slewis> i get the message "The following packages have been kept back"
<slewis> which are all of them
<m_tadeu> hi everyone...what are the recomended webcams to use with kubuntu?
<slewis> i'm having the same problems upgrading to 3.5.1 as other users in the forum
<charwood> I've got a USB drive icon on my desktop.  When I try and mount it, it says that only root can mount it.  How do I give my own user permision to mount that device?
<charwood> Option in fstab?  Chowning /dev/sda1?
<slewis> i aslo get this "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 68 not upgraded"
<slewis> is there something i'm missing
<charwood> slewis: Are you doing apt-get dist-upgrade?
<slewis> tried that
<slewis> still wind up with the same result
<jihi> hi
<jihi> how can i save the packages, i have already downloaded, so that i can use them on another system too?
<zicero> hi all could someone help me out of a i think standard noob situation .. im trying to apt-get this_and_that but i keep getting "E: Package XXX has no installation candidate" .. do i have to set up repos like with yum or is the phrase "from universe repo" of any importance ?
<zicero> huh sorry re-nick-ing
<matt24> Hello, my system is buggered and needs to be fixed
<matt24> getting alot og errors
<matt24> any way to restore my install
<matt24> or do I have to reinstall
<ace> openoffice crashes all the time ! aaaggh....
<vge> ita: yes, if you havent allready, you need to set the repos
<matt24> how do I update my system from termial
<matt24> terminal
<ita> (kde) adept / manage repos shows me i have like 10 repos set up (not me default) .. so i need to find a good repo list now ?
<litb> can i use debian packages with kubuntu?
<litb> etch?
<vge> yes
<ita> for example im following doc on kubuntuwiki telling me to get k3b-mp3 .. apt-get yields in the error i posted adept doesnt find results
<vge> i have atm about 17K packgages available
<litb> are they compatible?
<vge> moust are
<litb> cool
<litb> most?
<litb> hopefully libstdc++ is..
<litb> i plan to move from suse to kubuntu
<litb> does kubuntu have regulary security updates?
<gilrim> not in the same way as susa afaik. you update manually thru the package manager
<gilrim> or you could probably use cron to some extent
<litb> hmm, can't i just add a source into apt/sources.list
<litb> and do apt-get upgrade ?
<litb> as in debian?
<gilrim> as root, yes
<gilrim> sure
<litb> and are the packages recent?
<gilrim> apt-get update; apt-get upgrade or something
<litb> i mean gnome libs too?
<litb> for gimp etc
<litb> for example, what X is used atm in kubuntu?
<gilrim> I'm more or less aa newbie myself, but I guess you'd get those updates as well, altho ubuntu is more gnoe centric (?)
<litb> can u tell me what X you use?
<litb> pleaze...
<gilrim> sure - if you can tell me how I'd know :p
<gilrim> what command would I issue?
<litb> X -version
<litb> should work
<litb> don'T have a linux box right here
<litb> but i'm pretty sure
<gilrim> "X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2" and a whole bunch of kubuntu versions?
<litb> k, thx
<gilrim> ie: it's giving more info, but as far as I can tell that's to do with kubuntu
<gilrim> np
<litb> seems that it doesn't use 7.0 ...
<litb> i use 7.0 here
<litb> self compiled
<gilrim> would there be any reason to upgrade?
<litb> sure
<litb> cairo-clock
<gilrim> btw: do you think you could help me make fuse work? ( or someone else for that matter)
<gilrim> cairo-clock?
<litb> http://download.freshmeat.net/screenshots/58342.png
<litb> i don't have any clue about fuse
<litb> what do you want to do?
<gilrim> well, I've installed fuse (or tried that is)
<litb> is kubuntu stable?
<gilrim> and running fuseftp gives me this: Can't locate auto/Fuse/autosplit.ix in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.7 /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.7 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.8 /usr/share/perl/5.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at /usr/share/perl/5.8/AutoLoader.pm line 160.
<gilrim> as far as I can tell, yeah
<litb> here, i'm on a bleeding edge system, using initng
<litb> i'm a perl fool
<gilrim> that's one of several occurances of that file
<litb> never have tried fuse. i think it is time to do
<gilrim> so it would see that the path's are off?
<litb> i could mount my hp into my root
<gilrim> yeah, I'd die to have a ftp mounted locally
<litb> and let quanta work on it
<MetaMorfoziS> where is the list of the umask-s parameters?
<gilrim> fuse's got some ntfs read write going, right?
<MetaMorfoziS> @ /etc/fstab ?
<litb> hmm, how is fuse and ntfs related?
<gilrim> fuse is a loader for filessystems?
<MetaMorfoziS> i want to set up for only one user have the permission to view mounted partitions
<litb> but i don'T see the relation to the ntfs driver
<litb> is there a new ntfs driver developed for fuse?
<ita> let me ask one more thing : is there a way to get outlook mails as in exchange server and ad in the back (i used evolution on fc3) ?
<gilrim> I'm pretty sure evolution's availibe for kubuntu, but thunderbird's got imap suppurt, so I don't see why you would't just use that?
<gilrim> so for ad, are ou thinking for logins and such?
<litb> Kubuntu Dapper Drake wil be the next version. i see...
<litb> then i probably switch
<gilrim> http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems#TOC
<gilrim> ntfsmount is part of ntfsprogs package. It's rely on libntfs, thus it have more features than kernel driver. ntfsmount supports file overwrite with changes to file size, have limited file and directory creation/deletion support and can operate with named data streams. CVS version also supports special Interix files (symlinks, block and character devies, FIFOs and sockets).
<ita> i needed a special exchange connector for evolution
<gilrim> ita: but it was availibe thru adept or?
<litb> ah, ok
<litb> rdale: hi, im already here :)
<rdale> ah, I see hi!
<ita> i didnt check until now .. im just looking around on my "20-min-old-os-desktop" and i found kontact so im curious if thats a evolution replacement maybe
<litb> gilrim: have you tried this: http://kde.ground.cz/tiki-index.php?page=KIO+Fuse+Gateway
<litb> ?
<litb> it looks fine
<ita> ok thanks again ill be back tomorrow installing kubuntu in office ciao
<jatos> hi
<litb> does kubuntu startup fast?
<jatos> reasonable fast
<MetaMorfoziS> only fo me loads slowly the www.kde-look.org
<MetaMorfoziS> ?
<jatos> more to the point, it runs fast once its started
<litb> it loads heavy slowly
<litb> kde-look.org i mean
<jatos> ah
<litb> try wxwidgets.org
<litb> it's slow too
<litb> there must be a backbone gone
<jatos> anyone here ever had their box hacked?
<charwood> I've got a USB drive icon on my desktop.  When I try and mount it, it says that only root can mount it.  How do I give my own user permision to mount that device?
<litb> charwood: pmount
<litb> it's a fine utility
<litb> let you mount removable media without being root
<charwood> litb: Thanks.
<jatos> I got mine hacked earlier, not surprising my security procedures aren't the bets on earth and I had it connected directly to the net
<charwood> litb: Can I configure KDE to do this automatically with my desktop device icon?
<litb> what?
<litb> remove it? :)
<charwood> litb: I'd like to be able to use KDE context menus to mount/unmount that device.
<litb> yes, afaik KDE uses pmount automatically
<litb> if it's availaible
<charwood> litb: Excellent.  Thank you again.
<litb> at least on my system
<litb> but my KDE uses hal
<quinn> ok, I just installed Kubuntu to compare it to Ubuntu and I am experiencing some VERY strange behaviour
<quinn> I set my .bash_profile to a single line as follows:
<quinn> exec env -i HOME=$HOME TERM=$TERM PS1='\$ ' /bin/bash
<quinn> it should then execute a non-login shell which would read my .bashrc, which does not override my PS1 variable
<quinn> and yet when I do source .bash_profile
<quinn> it fills in the system default prompt (which I hate, it's a waste of space)
<quinn> why?
<ubijtsa> quinn: .bash_profile is read once - at login
<ubijtsa> quinn: .bashrc is read for every shell started
<ubijtsa> if /etc/bashrc sets the prompt - it will over-ride your .bash_profile
<aitor> hi
<aitor> I've got a painful problem with usb pen devices
<aitor> when i plug one, my system says It cannot mount it because there is no entry in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<aitor> I can mount it with sudo mount though
<litb> use pmount
<aitor> if I add my user to plugdev group, the system behaves strangely
<aitor> pmount is already installed on my system
<litb> it's excellent
<litb> hmm
<quinn> ubijtsa I have a ~/.bashrc, is it still reading /etc/bashrc?
<charwood> litb: I guess you must get that question a lot.  (-8
<aitor> well pmount is installed, but is there any way I should tell my system to use it, or does it use it by default?
<ubijtsa> quinn: it reads /etc/bashrc first, then ~/.bashrc - it is in the man-page somewhere
<quinn> cat: /etc/bashrc: No such file or directory
<ubijtsa> hmm. let me find it
<litb> charwood: yes, youre right
<aitor> don't know if it has anything to do with this, but I cannot access my camera with other user than root
<quinn> I'm just accustomed to things working a bit differently, I guess
<ubijtsa>  /etc/bash.bashrc
<litb> and i oftenhave problems with it, since i installed udev and hal and so on myself
<litb> and have to set up rules
<aitor> It all began when I had to wipe  my old user due to a strange problem :S
<quinn> aitor: then the device representing your camera has bad permissions, create a group, camera, then chgrp your camera device to camera, and enable the necessary group permissions
<ubijtsa> quinn: you should also have a /etc/profile
<quinn> aitor: then you can add users to the camera group
<quinn> ubijtsa: looking now
<Donvinzk> hi, in my gtk app, I do not have double clic enabled, what should I do ?
<aitor> quinn, is there any way of doing this independently of the exact device? because I often have to plug 2 or 3 different cameras
<ubijtsa> quinn: you can in addition to ~/.bashrc and ~/.bash_profile have a ~/.bash_login and a ~/.bash_logout :)
<quinn> ubijtsa: interesting, there's a nested if structure that tests for $PS1, then for $BASH, then sets the ugly default prompt
<ubijtsa> quinn: you can redefine PS1 - PS4 in your own .bashrc
<eightiesk> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/554808
<quinn> aitor: you'd want to look at documentation for udev and hotplug, I'm from the old school BSD approach to UNIX, and know very little about the Linux approach to dynamically creating /dev
<aitor> ok, thanks
<_andy> hey guys
<quinn> aitor: sorry :(
<_andy> anyone speak german and can help me?
<aitor> no problem, at least you tried to help ;)
<quinn> ich spreche ein bisschen
<ubijtsa> maybe there is a #kubuntu-de ?
<quinn> aitor: I expect udev has some kind of rule about this sort of thing
<_andy> mein bildschirm hat ziemliche strungen ich glaub das liegt an irgendeiner konfiguration
<vge> es pasen right vaisen (sry, played only mohaa :)
<_andy> die strungen gehen mit dem fenster
<larsivi> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<quinn> _andy:  tut mir leid, ich kenne das Wort bildshirm nicht...
<Psi-Jack> Hmm.
<quinn> s/bildshirm/bildschirm/
<Psi-Jack> Can ya'll please go to #kubuntu-de for the German talk?
<Psi-Jack> Anyway.
<quinn> sorry, didn't realize such a thing existed
<Psi-Jack> I have a problem trying to install Kubuntu on one of my servers, and I experienced the same problem on this system I'm on now, with a multi-level partitioning arrangement. Making /usr, /var, /home, etc..
<quinn> why would you use kubuntu for a server?
<Psi-Jack> It gets to installing the image-386, for the kernel, and fails.
<Psi-Jack> quinn: Because it's better than running Debian as a server?
<quinn> define 'better'
<Psi-Jack> Better is an opinionated term. I don't like Debian for my reasons.
<quinn> fair enough
<quinn> have you considered something not in that vein?
<Psi-Jack> There's a server mode install of Kubuntu. It doesn't install all the extra kubuntu-desktop stuff.
<quinn> so in that case what is the advantage of running Kubuntu over, for instance, Debian testing?
<Psi-Jack> For one. "Stable" is the key. Kubuntu/Ubuntu updates every 6 months. Debian hasn't updated a full version in 2 years.
<Nilisco> When did sarge come out?
<quinn> actually debian JUST updated the full version
<Psi-Jack> Oh wait, I was wrong. Apparently there was a release just in Dec 20th, 2005.
<Psi-Jack> But still. :p
<quinn> the ubuntu etc. instaler, for instance, is more or less the same as the current debian stable installer
<quinn> oh c'mon now
<quinn> most ubuntu packages are pulled straight from debian
<quinn> I can only assume they are pulling them from teting
<quinn> testing*
<jpatrick> yep
<quinn> as it turns out
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : comgrats to tonio on maintainership | Amarok 1.4 beta 1, KDE 3.5.1, KOffice 1.5 beta out (kword now fixed) | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : congrats to tonio on maintainership | Amarok 1.4 beta 1, KDE 3.5.1, KOffice 1.5 beta out (kword now fixed) | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat
<quinn> testing in debian is more stable than most distributions stable branch
<quinn> Konversation beats the hell out of XChat
<Psi-Jack> quinn: I've had differences in that statement. Some revolve around apt itself being broken.
<quinn> if apt is broken, so is ubuntu ;)
<Psi-Jack> Anyway. I'm not interested in running Debian.
<quinn> what kind of server is it?
<Psi-Jack> This is one of many. This will be the webserver.
<quinn> if it's just a webserver is doesn;t really matter what you run :)
<quinn> a LAMP is a LAMP
<supertijano> Hey guys, does anybody have a problem with amaroK crashing randomly?
<Psi-Jack> I'm setting up a webserver, mail server, mysql server, and ldap server, all seperately.
<quinn> I suggest you look into SuSE
<Psi-Jack> I suggest you stop sending me to all other distributions. :p
<vge> lamp is the same what ever distro you use :)
<quinn> but LDAP is NOT
<Psi-Jack> I know what /I/ want.
<quinn> have you played with LDAP?
<ubijtsa> quinn: there is the little issue of Ubuntu having guaranteed support for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server tho
<Psi-Jack> Yes. Yes I have actually.
<quinn> ok
<quinn> suit yourself then :)
<ubijtsa> quinn: Debian does not offer that kind support..
<quinn> ubijtsa are you saying that if it breaks, I can sue ubuntu?
<quinn> I doubt that VERY much
<Psi-Jack> K/ubuntu's OpenLDAP server is fully functional with full LDAPv3 SASL bind support, out of the box, per say.
<ubijtsa> quinn: you can try
<quinn> you would have to buy ubuntu from a third party
<quinn> per se*
<ubijtsa> what I am saying is - Dapper Server will still have support in the form of security updates in 2010
<quinn> well golly
<ubijtsa> Will Sarge have that?
<vge> perse is ass in finnish, little offtopic but i guess the meaning was the same ;)
<quinn> windows probably will too ;)
<Tm_T> vge: perse
* Cygnus_X1 is playing ? Revelations ? by Iron Maiden on Live After Death - CD 1 [amaroK] 
<quinn> or you could always buy unix from SCO ;)
<ubijtsa> quinn: or we could beat you to a pulp for being faaaar to OT ;)
<quinn> what is this, #debian? ;)
<quinn> in any case
<quinn> is there any way for me to override the reading of /etc/profile for a specific user without overriding the reading of my local configuration scripts?
<Psi-Jack> Heh. Debian is ancient to me. Still has /old/ software. KDE 3.3.2, for example. With the head developers asses stuck up their noses, they won't get anywhere. I consider Debian a dead-end street, these days.
<Psi-Jack> One moment. Gotta see if it worked this time, installing.
<ubijtsa> Debian isn't dead, just not moving fast enough..
<quinn> Psi-Jack: UNIX is ancient too, if you want a modern operating system, read up on Plan 9 from Bell Labs, it's their answer to the shortcomings of UNIX
<Psi-Jack> ubijtsa: exactly. ;)
<Psi-Jack> Which will kill it in the long run.
<quinn> Psi-Jack: don't bet on it
<Psi-Jack> ubijtsa: But note, I didn't say it was dead. I said it was a dead-end street, and that *I* consider it dead.
<ubijtsa> Debian ain't going anywhere in a hurry. If you want something to run on Sparc or Alpha - Debian is a good bet
<quinn> Psi-Jack: the flip side of their snail's pace development cycle is that debian stable WILL NOT BREAK
<Psi-Jack> Anyway. My installation failed, AGAIN, trying to install the kernel. :/
<quinn> there's a version of FC specifically for the sparc, a friend of mine maintains it
* Cygnus_X1 is playing ? Fligh Of Icarus ? by Iron Maiden on Live After Death - CD 1 [amaroK] 
<ubijtsa> and considering Ubuntu is feeding all fixes back up the tree, Debian eventually gets good as well
<quinn> why does this Cygnus_X1 person insist on spamming the channel with his present music selection?
<quinn> Cygnus_X1: get PSI and spam your buddy list
<quinn> aww
<quinn> too late
<Psi-Jack> heg
<Psi-Jack> Heh
<ubijtsa> perhaps he is testing the new amarok
<supertijano> Does the new amaroK do that?
<quinn> I have a friend who works on the PSI project, and he is attempting to integrate the new amaroK with PSI's pubsub
<Psi-Jack> Why does Kubuntu's installation fail, trying to install the kernel? It's worked for me, ONLY when I have a /boot and / partition, but when I add in /usr, /var, and /home or more, it fails.
<quinn> Psi-Jack: are you getting any errors?
<pointwood> supertijano: the current amaroK does it too
<Psi-Jack> It's saying basically, it couldn't install the kernel, and to read the /target/var/log/bootstrap.log, which doesn't exist.
<pointwood> do a /media in Konversation
<supertijano> I don't know, my amaroK keeps crashing. :(
<Tallia1Kubuntu> anyone here have been able to compile by hand the last gtk+?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> some program that i need use the last version but it is not in the reps
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and i had really hard time in trying to compile it, explicitely with glib
<quinn> ubijtsa: I found my problem, it isn't in /etc/profile, my ~/.bash_profile is overriding every environment variable that generates execpt $HOME and $TERM
<Psi-Jack> One sec, I'll go see if there was anything more... Specific about the error.
<quinn> it's in /etc/bash.bashrc, which is running after .bash_profile but before .bashrc
<nat> how can i update to 2.6.14 my kernel ?
<quinn> I propose to correct it by setting the --rcfile switch in my .bashrc to read only the local .bashrc
<litb> oh yes, how about the kernels?
<litb> are they recent?
<ubijtsa> nat: update from what ?
<litb> i'm used to use the most recent one, everytime
<ubijtsa> litb: in dapper, 2.6.15
<nat> ubijtsa : 2.6.12
<litb> good, recent enough :)
<Psi-Jack> Okay. Here's the full error:
<ubijtsa> nat: as far as I know, there isn't a 2.6.14 ubuntu kernel
<ubijtsa> there is a 2.6.15 in dapper..
<nat> litb: because since 2.6.14 i've some problem with my cdrom
<quinn> ubijtsa: no good :(
<Psi-Jack> Unable to install the selectect kernel. An error was returned while trying to install the kernel into the target system.  Kernel Package: 'linux-386'
<ubijtsa> quinn: no good what? :)
<nat> so is it possible to update simply to 2.6.15 ?
<Psi-Jack> s/selectect/selected/
<pointwood> supertijano: you're not the only one experiencing amaroK crashes...
<quinn> ubijtsa: trying to override the system-wide /etc/bash.bashrc
<Psi-Jack> What would cause this error, and how can I get it to work? heh. It's rather quite frustrating.
<ubijtsa> nat: I don't know what it will do to your system *just* grabbing 2.6.15 from dapper
<supertijano> pointwood: do you know what's wrong?
<pointwood> nope
<supertijano> Hmm
<ubijtsa> quinn: you should be able to.. what does the bash man page say?
<nat> are you in drapper ?
<nat> ubijtsa ?
<pointwood> supertijano: but it sounds like they are fixing a lot of crash bugs in the 1.4 version, so I hope that will be better
<ubijtsa> nat: you quite likely would need modutils and a bunch of other packages as well...
<ubijtsa> nat: no, I am still using Breezy, so 2.6.12 kernel
<pointwood> I also hope the eventual switch to gstreamer 0.10 will make it a lot better
<supertijano> Yay! Soon. Thanks
<nat> because i'm a little bit afraid to upgradeto drapper..
<quinn> ubijtsa: --rcfile <file> is supposed to use <file> instead of the default /etc/bash.bashrc ~/.bashrc sequence
<ubijtsa> nat: from what I have heard, dapper is quite stable
<pointwood> dunno what the status is in regards to gstreamer 0.10 though
<pointwood> ubijtsa: really?
<supertijano> I mean, it seemed to work fine before on SUSE 10
<ubijtsa> quinn: hmm
<quinn> I copied .bashrc to override.bashrc and then specified --rcfile $HOME/override.bashrc in .bash_profile, but no dice
<ubijtsa> pointwood: yeah, been some talk about it on here last couple days
<ubijtsa> quinn: there is some other flag as well that prevents loading of env files
<Psi-Jack> Can anyone help me with my installation problem? :/
<wasp_ems> how do i resolve my ip?
<pointwood> supertijano: I must say, I've been messing around quite a bit with my install, so it wouldn't be surprising if it is my own fault that it is crashing here :)
<quinn> ubijtsa: I can use --norcfile but that won't souce ANY of my configuration, leaving me with an unconfigured environment
<wasp_ems> basically does anyone here use dc++??
<pointwood> ubijtsa: okay, I was considering upgrading when I saw the amaroK 1.4 beta release :)
<ubijtsa> quinn: how about --noprofile ?
<supertijano> pointwood: I reinstalled everything on my laptop like three days ago.
<pointwood> k
<ubijtsa> pointwood: once I am done with the urgent stuff at work, I'll update there first
<quinn> ubijtsa: one possible solution is simply to remove the /etc/bash.bashrc file, but then subsequent upgrades may replace it
<ubijtsa> quinn: they will yes
<quinn> ubijtsa: I need to read that file and see what all it is doing to my environment
<pointwood> ubijtsa: well, I'm going to lose my connection friday, so I think I'll wait
<ubijtsa> pointwood: the home server will not be upgraded until April/May
<pointwood> until I get a connection again :)
<ubijtsa> pointwood: probably a good idea :)
<pointwood> yup
<UFO> is this working?
<supertijano> Oh yeah, I also noticed that when I reinstalled, Adapt was missing a lot of applications I normaly used, but I got them back
<pointwood> k
<pointwood> supertijano: why did you switch from opensuse?
<Mucki> anyone here got wine running on dapper? all i get when i run it in konsole is "killed" :/
<supertijano> I'm experimenting.
<UFO> do you eny problems with networking on dapper
<supertijano> I just recently got a laptop, and SUSE 9 was having trouble with my desktop's graphic cards anyway
<pointwood> I've heard really good things about opensuse
<nat> what is the exactly name for the source.list to upgrade to drapper ?
<supertijano> I like Kubutu better to tell you the truth
<slow-motion> bbl
<UFO> pointwood: yes i have the suse10 and its looking great
<supertijano> I feel like I'm learing more with Kubuntu
<pointwood> k
<quinn> ubijtsa: it's actually a fairly useful script, it tests for interactivity and returns if none, then it adjusts the lines and columns variables and sets a prompt based on where you may be chrooted, it has a commented section to set titles of xterms to user@hostname:pwd
<UFO> pointwood: but i dont like the rpm mess with it
<pointwood> next opensuse release is just around the corner IIRC
<quinn> ubijtsa: how can I force kubuntu not to update it if I remove it?
<pointwood> I don't understand why rpm is a mess
<pointwood> if anything is a mess then it is likely the packages themselves
<pointwood> not the system
<supertijano> I still don't know how to compile from source. Haha
<pointwood> you shouldn't have to :)
<supertijano> I've tried many times before, but always, some other package is missing
<supertijano> I gave up on it.
<pointwood> and compiling from source doesn't have much to do with rpm either
<ubijtsa> quinn: I don't think you can
<pointwood> the reason debian works so well, is that the packages are generally of such a high quality
<quinn> ubijtsa: I am really annoyed that I am unable to override this behaviour, is this a bug in bash, or in kubuntu's implementation, that's the question
<supertijano> I don't understand too much about these packages anyway.
<supertijano> I know a lot of distributions have their own suffix, and then there's compiling from source and I think .rpm
<supertijano> That's how I understand it anyway
<wasp_ems> anyone know how i can unlock a folder??change permissions on it ??
<UFO> chmod
<UFO> wasp_ems: use chmod
<wasp_ems> well i dont know how to
<pointwood> I would say most distros either use .deb (debian) or .rpm (redhat) and then there are the source based distros, where Gentoo is the most famous one
<UFO> wasp_ems: do you want to do it graphical or console style?
<wasp_ems> i dont mind
<wasp_ems> whichever way i will learn so
<UFO> try right click on the file and look at permission
<supertijano> Oh! So .rpm is redhat. Hehe whoops.
<supertijano> I was thinking of .package
<UFO> redhat package manager
<pointwood> RPM == Redhat Package Manager
<pointwood> too slow :)
<supertijano> It all makes sense now. haha blonde moment
<pointwood> hehe
<wasp_ems> UFO: it is forbidden for groups and admin can view
<supertijano> So.. I've heard of this Alien program.. What does that do?
<jpatrick> !alein
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jpatrick
<jpatrick> !alien
<ubotu> well, alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<Psi-Jack> Unable to install the selected kernel. An error was returned while trying to install the kernel into the target system.  Kernel Package: 'linux-386'   <-- I get this error when I setup an installation to multiple partitions, /boot, /, /usr, /var, /home, etc.. When I setup just a /boot and / it's worked. This has happened on TWO machines now, and I need to know what's wrong, and why it keeps doing this. I would really like some hel
<wasp_ems> UFO: any help?
<supertijano> So that's all it does. I read that it like "exports" packages or something in Adapt
<coolio10> hi everyone
<UFO> wasp_ems: for what?
<wasp_ems> UFO: for unlocking the files...changing the permissions
<coolio10> can anyone show me a copy of a default sources.list for theyre kubuntu?
<Psi-Jack> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<supertijano> http://www.psychocats.net/linux/sources.php
<pointwood> supertijano: most likely you'll not need it
<Psi-Jack> Second link
<nat> what is the substitution word for breezy to upgrade to drapper ?
<UFO> wasp_ems: did you try right clicking the file and change the permission
<wasp_ems> i cannot because i am not in as root
<supertijano> I didn't think so. Don't most applications have like 30 packages things on their website for nearly all distros?
<coolio10> does deleting the top line in sources.list mess up kubuntu packages? (The to pline tells you to insert the dvd used to install kubuntu)
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : congrats to jpatrick and tonio on maintainership | Amarok 1.4 beta 1, KDE 3.5.1, KOffice 1.5 beta out (kword now fixed) | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat
<UFO> wasp_ems: ok... sudo chmod 777 *filename*   ... with that you got right for everyone to do everything
<pointwood> maintainership of?
<jpatrick> pointwood: the universe repo
<pointwood> congrats :)
<Psi-Jack> Hmm.
<jpatrick> thank you
<Psi-Jack> I've checked the forums. Nothing there regarding my errors. :/
<Psi-Jack> Nothing in the Wiki, either.
<wasp_ems>  UFO it says read only file system
<wasp_ems> UFO: but the root is the only one who can read it..how can i read it?
<UFO> wasp_ems: playing around with ntfs?
<wasp_ems> UFO: yes
<wasp_ems> UFO: i have my external harddrive and windows locked..all i need to do is change the permissions so i can view its content
<UFO> wasp_ems: you shouldnt write to it... it can break the partition!
<wasp_ems> UFO: i dont want  to write to it
<coolio10> can someone post theyre default sources.list for me?
<wasp_ems> UFO: just access my files
<supertijano> so pointwood, I have another question: in all things I read about linux and specific applications, most of them recomend to compile from the source. Why?
* Psi-Jack sighs.
<pointwood> really? what applications is that?
<supertijano> apache for example. if I remember right
<UFO> wasp_ems: try change the permission on system-settings--->drives   or something like that
<pointwood> supertijano: don't think so. In any case, the recommended way here would be to install it through adept or with apt-get
<ubijtsa> quinn: my guess is bash
<supertijano> I remember when I wanted to install it, before I knew of adept hehe, I went on the website and it said to do make and make install and so forth
<pointwood> supertijano: generally, I would say that you shouldn't compile it from source if you can find it in the repository
<rance> supertijano, the reason some packages suggest compiling from source is because that there are so many options that need to be specified at compile time, sometimes (and I did say sometimes) you just need to install a package from source just so you know what you have and what options you used, when you use a package, you use the options that person felt were reasonable
<wasp_ems> UFO: thanx is worked perfectly
<pointwood> that is where source based distros excel
<UFO> wasp_ems: no problem
<supertijano> Okay. Thanks
<rance> I used to be a gentoo freak, but Im slowing getting away from it
<pointwood> np
<supertijano> How long have you been using linux?
<pointwood> I used gentoo at some point
<pointwood> hrm...not sure how long actually
<pointwood> a year or so I would guess
<supertijano> Only? :O
<supertijano> Haha
<pointwood> if you count from when I switched to using linux as my primary desktop
<rance> ive used one linux distro or another for several years, but it was kubuntu that finally convinced me to stop dual booting my main box
<slow-motion> re
<supertijano> I bought red hat 10 from ebay, and it wasn't the greatest thing in the world, so I didn't use it too much in the beginning. Now I'm starting to get into it
<pointwood> I have dual-boot, but I more or less never boot into windows
<Psi-Jack> AHA!
<supertijano> I have to for photoshop rarely. But I've gotten lazy on that too
<Psi-Jack> On the installation's own /var/log, messages had errors about installing the linux-386 kernel. linux-restricted-modules has an MD5Sum mismatch, ON THE CD. How the heck..
<supertijano> I've bought like 3 books about linux, and the command shell and all that nice stuff, I just haven't read any of them yet.
<pointwood> hehe
<pointwood> I'm a mere user
<rance> believe it or not the first linux distro I ever liked was slackware 10
<pointwood> which also means that in many ways, I'm still a n00b :)
<supertijano> Well, I wanted to learn about it, you know, but now I just use the internet for refrences
<supertijano> Ouch. I tried slackware before
<pointwood> same here
<rance> everything Id tried before that was way to kludgy
<pointwood> rance: nice
<supertijano> Well, you know, good for you. You're brave
<pointwood> I bet slackware is great if you know linux pretty well
<supertijano> Yeah, I heard you learn a lot faster with it.
<Psi-Jack> No, it's not really.
<pointwood> same goes for gentoo :)
<Psi-Jack> Slackware still to this day, refuses to come with PAM. Which I think is quite essential.
<supertijano> I have to look up PAM Haha
<Psi-Jack> Pluggable Authentication Module
<supertijano> I see.
<pointwood> what is the alternative?
<Psi-Jack> You're using it right now.
<supertijano> Is that why my internet didn't work with it?
<Psi-Jack> pointwood: Strictly using shadow passwords.
<pointwood> k
<Psi-Jack> supertijano: Nope.
<rance> once I did the compile from source route, and I know how to do it, im comfortable understanding why my pc is doing what its doing, and how to change it
<supertijano> I thought slackware was suppose to be safer
<pointwood> Psi-Jack: shadow passwords aren't secure enough?
<Psi-Jack> pointwood: Hell no.
<rance> so I dont need the "source" anymore, I know how to play with the packages, and if I really dont like one, I make it myself
<pointwood> okay
<pointwood> I must say I haven't really looked into that at all
<Psi-Jack> Using /just/ shadow passwords requires you to have anything that needs authentication, to have root access, even temporarily.
<wasp_ems> what is the media player calles..mx something
<wasp_ems> called
<wasp_ems> xmms
<wasp_ems> ?
<pointwood> wasp_ems: yes
<wasp_ems> thanx
<rance> slackware is more like the original debian (on which kubuntu is based) older software is "better" becuase its more stable
<supertijano> Makes sense
<Psi-Jack> rance: You have an odd sense of stability. :p
<supertijano> Gentoo is older too, right?
<rance> thats true to an exent, but when you cant buy old network cards anymore, some of your "old stable" must give way to "new tricky"
<Psi-Jack> supertijano: No
<supertijano> Really? I always get Gentoo and Debian mixed up. :/
<jpatrick> how can one do that?
<Psi-Jack> Debian is the one that's got really old software in "stable" release.
<nat> which image is the best to install between linux-image-2.6.15-14-k7 or linux-image-2.6.15-15-k7 ?
<rance> gentoo is a compile from source distro, infact its more like freebsd than it is linux in its structure
<Psi-Jack> nat: Later revisions are usually better.
<supertijano> I think it has to do with the fact that I know next to nothing about gentoo
<coolio10> how do i hide gnome apps from the kde menu?
<jpatrick> hello Nirvana
<Nirvana> hiya Patrick LO
<coolio10> or remove gnome completely from kbuuntu
<Nirvana> :P^^
<pointwood> rance is right, Gentoo is the BSD version of Linux
<supertijano> Alright.
<jpatrick> Nirvana: seen the topic? :)
<coolio10> can someone show me theyre sources.list in pastebin
<Nirvana> coolio10: I think there was a thread in the ubuntu forums about completely removing ubuntu-desktop.. lemme search
<Nirvana> ooooohhhh, you made it!
<Nirvana> and I think I've seen tonio on this channel before too..lol
<jpatrick> Nirvana: he just left
<Nirvana> jpatrick: lol, I meant another day though
<coolio10> i accidentally installed gnome package and it came with synaptic and stuff so i deleted it and synaptic and other stuff still stayed
<Nirvana> soooo, how about Canada (aka my country and the greatest country ever) ripping Italy 16-0... :D
<jpatrick> at what?
<Nirvana> girls hockey
<supertijano> Ouch. Haha. Good for you
<Nirvana> coolio10: to completely remove ubuntu-desktop (including all of it's components): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96046
<quinn> well come on now, italy can't be expected to compete with canada at hockey
<quinn> much of italy doesn't even have a proper winter :)
<Nirvana> I've never even seen a hockey game go that high.. ever
<pointwood> girls hockey?
<Nirvana> yes
<quinn> whereas canada doesn't have a proper summer
<pointwood> didn't know that existed :)
<Nirvana> womens hockey in the olympics has been around for as long as I've been alive (that's not saying much though)
<supertijano> I didn't know Italy had a hockey team. Hahaha
<Nirvana> lol
<quinn> actually the NHL allows women to play
<supertijano> I know, but Italy? Man. Haha
<pointwood> but then again, I'm not much into the winter olympics
<pointwood> we suck at winter sports :)
<Nirvana> BTW.. they also beat Russia (which is just as North as Canada btw) 12-0
<supertijano> Holy shit. Haha
<quinn> 12 to nothing?
<Nirvana> yep
<quinn> jesus christ
<quinn> when are they playing the US?
<Nirvana> I think (didn't watch that game), but I know they got 12 goals
<Nirvana> quinn: no idea
<quinn> 12 is insane
<thompa> UFO: turns out my ipod was not working becuase it needed a reset
<supertijano> I don't think they should even play the US
<pointwood> many, many years ago, you guys beat us 46-9 or something
<Nirvana> quinn: expect around 7-0 though :p
<quinn> 3-0 nothing is a killing
<supertijano> Especially Russia
<coolio10> nirvana: it isnt working
<Nirvana> coolio10: what error do you receive?
<coolio10> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<coolio10> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Nirvana> close adept
<coolio10> k
<thompa> UFO: now it just pops up on desktop, stupid me, spent hours trying to configure it
<coolio10> nirvana i deleted the top line of sources.list which asks you to insert kubuntu dvd on certain packages so will it effect the packages or is it a security feature?
<coolio10> if i shouldnt of please post the top of your sources.list or something
<Foodcoman> Afternoon'
<Nirvana> coolio10: no it will not affect packages.. all packages on the CD are available in repo's anyways
<jpatrick> Nirvana: I'll see you around, maybe at the forums / Kubuntu meeting, night everyone
<coolio10> ok
<Nirvana> bye bye jpatrick!
<Nirvana> meeting next thurs btw :P
<jpatrick> bye now
<jpatrick> I know :P
<supertijano> What happened to ubijtsa?
<Foodcoman> Anyone a Grub god?  Got a SCSI RAID BIOS question
<Nirvana> Foodcoman: I didn't know Grub was a religion
<Nirvana> but I know man grub + google very well
<Foodcoman> hahaha, true
<rance> If I say Im a Grub God, does that mean if you guys give me money its tax deductible in the USA
<Nirvana> no, in fact, you owe me 15%
<Nirvana> brb
<rance> Food, ask anyway
<B1zz> heheh
<Foodcoman> Been googling....Just a tough one.  I will find the right one sooner or later.
<supertijano> Haha What about that new Freedom law, or something?
<Foodcoman> Old server Compaq Proliant DL380 with SCSI HARDWARE RAID 6 drives
<rance> ok
<Foodcoman> 733 mhz.
<ubijtsa> supertijano: I am here
<wasp_ems> question:i put an audio cd to play..kscd opens the tracks are seeming to play but there is no sound..any help?
<Foodcoman> I have seen 2 situations depending on if I choose raid 0 or other.
<supertijano> You'be been so quiet!
<Foodcoman> 1) idenifies as EXT 2 not 3 or Reiser.  Or cant find /dev/ida/c010P1
<supertijano> Ubijtsa, does that mean what I think it means?
<ubijtsa> supertijano: with a 13 month old kid, and another on the way - sitting at the computer all the time is not an option
<ubijtsa> supertijano: what do you think it means?
<supertijano> Sorry. Just asking.
<Foodcoman> That is after initial install and reboot.
<supertijano> Killer?
<ubijtsa> supertijano: da, well - assassin :)
<supertijano> Yeah. Close enough.
<supertijano> Where are you from?
<ubijtsa> .se originally
<pointwood> .dk here :)
<supertijano> Oh
<ubijtsa> now living in .uk since -96
<supertijano> Yeah. I know how it is
<ubijtsa> I do try and answer questions when I can...
<supertijano> Yeah. Thanks
<ubijtsa> the very least I can give back to ubuntu :)
<supertijano> I hope to do the same one day. Haha
* ubijtsa wish he could be paid to work full time on ubuntu, but that may never happen.
<supertijano> You work for them?
<supertijano> Or you just wish?
<mornfall> hrm
<ubijtsa> as it is, I am paid to test AV products instead
<ubijtsa> I wish I worked for Canonical
<mornfall> adept users? would you prefer "preview changes" to be disabled when there are no changes?
<supertijano> Who do you work for?
<mornfall> (does that make sense at all?)
<pointwood> ubijtsa: indeed, that would be cool
<ubijtsa> ehrm... McAfee
<supertijano> Hmm. Cool cool
<supertijano> mornfall: does it really make a difference?
<mornfall> supertijano: only in user perception, i'd say
<rance> Food, you said there were two scenarios, where is the second
<Red_Herring> why dont we have any ops?
* ubijtsa is starting to upgrade bits here and there to dapper
<ubijtsa> Red_Herring: !kops will soon get them here
<Red_Herring> heh
<Foodcoman> rance: varied depeding on if I configured Bios for RAID1 or RAID5
<supertijano> mornfall: I'd say no
<Red_Herring> yesterday i accidentally changed the topic for this place
<Foodcoman> RAID0
<Red_Herring> :-P
<Foodcoman> Sorry not raid 1
<ubijtsa> Red_Herring: they know :)
<Red_Herring> it was an accident1
<Riddell> Red_Herring: we do have ops
<ubijtsa> they know that too
<Riddell> hmm, how can you accidently change the topic?
<Red_Herring> well
<Riddell> !kops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fooishbar, haggai, amu, uniq, Mez, seth_k, nikkia, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, or robotgeek
<Red_Herring> laptop, and it was dark
<Riddell> see, lots of them
<robotgeek> yay
<Red_Herring> and i accidentally hit shift tab
<Red_Herring> and enter
<Foodcoman> rance: I am setting up for Raid0 right now no fault T.
<Red_Herring> and it changed the title
<robotgeek> Riddell: :)
<Riddell> robotgeek: fair enough, you're forgiven :)
<Riddell> err, Red_Herring rather
<gilrim> anyone able of helping me with fuse?
<robotgeek> heh
<robotgeek> Riddell: i just upgraded to kde 3.5.1 on breezy, very nice :)
* ubijtsa really likes the new aptitude in dapper
* Foodcoman applauds Riddell's hard, awesome work with Kubuntu.
<rance> well, last time I checked, if linux understands you scsi card, then you have all the options on the "virtual disks" that your scsi card shows, even booting, but you migh have a card with "non-standard" options, if you are using any of those options, grub might give you trouble
<Riddell> Foodcoman: :)
<robotgeek> ksystraycmd is just awesome. i like all my apps docked :)
<thompa> where is the import mail folder function for kmail?
<supertijano> Well, bye everybody. I'm going to sleep finally.
* Foodcoman gives credit to Riddell and Kubuntu team for why its my main OS now.
<ubijtsa> updating clamav - /etc/init.d/clamav-freshclam: line 151: log_daemon_msg: command not found
<Foodcoman> rance: Install goes flawless right until reboot.
<ubijtsa> anyone know what provides "log_daemon_msg" ?
<Foodcoman> Drops to s troubleshooting shell.  Seems to start decompressing kernel.
<wasp_ems> for some reason..when i put an audio cd in my external cd drive, it has no sound
<wasp_ems> can something be done?
<Red_Herring> is it plugged in? :-P
<wasp_ems> it plays but no sound comes out
<wasp_ems> it is a usb
<robotgeek> Red_Herring: sounds like a line out of "The IT Crowd"
<thompa> wasp_ems: is your mixer volume up
<wasp_ems> yes
<Red_Herring> robotgeek, why thank you
<wasp_ems> because from the other cd drive ita plays fine
<thompa> !alsa
<ubotu> I heard alsa is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<Red_Herring> thats always the problem with me
<Foodcoman> rance: I assume that with Hardware raid you would not want to install Software raid.  I am going to let LVM install /dev/ida/c0d0 #1 ext #5 swap
<wasp_ems> any suggestions?
<robotgeek> Red_Herring: 1) Have you tried turning it off and on again 2) Is it definetly plugged in :)
<UFO> wasp_ems: you should find the way to listen digital way the sounds... internal cd drive have a cable connected to sound card
<wasp_ems> :S
<hatake_kakashi> a 2 to 3 pin type connector
<Red_Herring> robotgeek, its somehow insulting when i ask that to people
<hatake_kakashi> err 2 to 4 pin
* bimberi applauds Riddell for documenting parts of UbuntuLoveDay.  How else would the rest of us have known that ubuntu was nearly called 'cockfosters' [0] 
<Foodcoman> rance: Creating partions and LVM partitions.
<Red_Herring> im like" well im just making sure"
<bimberi> [0]  - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBelowZero/UbuntuCommunityTalk
<UFO> try to open the waw files manually from cd
<Foodcoman> rance: Copy base system now.
<wasp_ems> i did...thay seem to play but no sound comes out
<robotgeek> bimberi: thanks for ze link
<UFO> wasp_ems: not using any cd player...
<Foodcoman> rance: Writing to SCSI 3 RAID 0 just fine at this point during instal.
<hatake_kakashi> wasp_ems: is there sound apart from just playing from music? or no?
<bimberi> robotgeek: :)
<Foodcoman> rance: Launched install with server.
<wasp_ems> what does that meen?
<quinn> can anybody tell me what libmudflap is, and why it's getting pulled in with gcc? (and why gcc is not part of the base install of Kubuntu?)
<Riddell> quinn: no space on the CD for a compiler, users don't need one
<thompa> where is the reload button for updates in adept?
<Foodcoman> Side point.  Installed Squid and home.  Through SSH tunneling 3128 to 3128 and proxy http through home squid machine.  Looking forward to travel and wireless now.
<thompa> i have 12 updates but kde 3.5 is not amongst them
<quinn> Riddell: and what's libmudflap?
<Red_Herring> !kde3.5
<ubotu> To upgrade to KDE3.5, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<Riddell> quinn: no idea, apt-cache will probably tell you
<hatake_kakashi> !info libmudflap
<__mikem> hey
<quinn> Riddell: man aptitude, man
<hatake_kakashi> hi __mikem
<thompa> thanks, i just thought that adept had a refresh, reload option
<quinn>  GCC mudflap shared support libraries
<quinn> how informative :-D
<bimberi> !kde3.5.1 is <reply> To upgrade to KDE3.5.1, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<ubotu> okay, bimberi
<Red_Herring> what? its dist-upgrade now?
<Foodcoman> rance: 70% copying to raid drives perfectly so far.  Reboot after and Grub is where I quickly become lost.
<thompa> what has changeg?
<mornfall> thompa: the recycle icon in toolbar
<mornfall> thompa: first from left
<quinn> Red_Herring: dist-upgrade is a more careful version of the regular upgrade
<Red_Herring> ok
<mornfall> quinn: err, exactly the reverse
<quinn> Red_Herring: it just makes sure not to break anything by installing new updates
<mornfall> quinn: dist-upgrade is a more adventurous variant
<mornfall> bah
<quinn> mornfall: are you sure?
<__mikem> !kde3.5.1
<ubotu> To upgrade to KDE3.5.1, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<Red_Herring> quinn, gotcha
<__mikem> it works
<mornfall> quinn: considering the amount of time i spend in apt code, i'd say so
<Foodcoman> rance: Copying remaining packages
<thompa> has that changed?
<quinn> mornfall: touche
<mornfall> quinn: anyhow, dist-upgrade will install or remove packages... upgrade won't
<thompa> i could swear earlier i just did apt-get update, then dist-upgrade
<thompa> and got 3.5
<mornfall> quinn: upgrade will just try to upgrade everything that does not need anything new or removals of something already installed
<Foodcoman> rance: Time zone and user creation done, configuring apt and test repos now.
<quinn> mornfall: so in fact I should say it's a more intelligent upgrade
<__mikem> hey, if I want to upgrade kde to 3.5.1 and I have both kde and gnome installed what do I do?
<mornfall> quinn: no, it's just less safe
<rance> Foodcoman: just a thought, is your scsi driver loades as a module, or is it compiled in the kernel? You cant boot off a scsi drive if scsi in not IN the kernel or it wont recognize the drives
<mornfall> quinn: dist-upgrade is much more likely to break your system :)
<Foodcoman> Installing grup (HD0)
<quinn> oh
<thompa> dist-upgrade wont break things in kubuntu
<quinn> I wish I didn't like psi and amaroK and other things with annoying qt dependancies
<Foodcoman> rance: Odd that the install wood work flawless but the main install would not.  Hrmmm.
<Red_Herring> !upgrade
<thompa> unless youve added some extra repos
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<__mikem> hey, if I want to upgrade kde to 3.5.1 and I have both kde and gnome installed what do I do?
<mornfall> quinn: (eg, you almost never want to dist-upgrade stable machines (servers)... just upgrade to security fixes... and dist-upgrade to a new stable release :)
<Foodcoman> I am at the reboot phase now.
<hatake_kakashi> __mikem: you can upgrade to 3.5.1, it shouldn't affect your gnome part
<mornfall> thompa: your faith in kubuntu is amusing :-)
<Foodcoman> rance: Rebooting
<rance> well, I hope that works
<__mikem> ook
<Red_Herring> any idea if dapper will ship w/ xgl?
<Red_Herring> or if it will even have xgl available?
<quinn> mornfall:  I find faith in any computer system disturbing :)
<rance> mornfall said "amusing" at first glance, i thought it was AMAZING
<Foodcoman> rance: Using default 5.10 Breezy Final install CD.....
<Foodcoman> rance: Compaq Smart array init
<Foodcoman> rance: Grup loads
<mornfall> now i have found a crasher in adept, but it looks fairly reliably reproducible so no big deal... *bbiab*
<Foodcoman> rance root(hd0,0
<__mikem> I can't wait to see what mepis looks like as an ubuntu dirivitave
<Foodcoman> rance: Filesystem is ident as ext2fs (I installed as EXT3)
<thompa> !kde3.5
<ubotu> (you might want !kde3.5.1) To upgrade to KDE3.5, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<Red_Herring> are they gonna start charging for mepis?
<Foodcoman> rance: Kernel starts and uncompressing begins.  Then wap to a shell
<__mikem> probably not
<dell500> is the new kde is stable?
<rance> on first install, thats normal
<hatake_kakashi> dell500: you wish
<thompa> can someone tell me if the upgrade to 3.5 has changed?
<dell500> thought so
<thompa> maybe I was running dapper before on the other box
<__mikem> hatake_kakashi does that mean no?
<hatake_kakashi> __mikem: not all things are expected to work well
<dell500> __mikem, i think so
* MetaMorfoziS bye all
<david> hello, If I install the kubuntu dapper beta, will it be possible to update to dapper 'stable' when it is released?
<__mikem> I never use beta software
<Red_Herring> __mikem, ever use google products?
<visik7> david: yes
<david> __mikem: I don't need it for real use, just to play with :)
<Red_Herring> gmail, google news, video?
<Red_Herring> they are beta
<thompa> !kde3.5.1
<ubotu> To upgrade to KDE3.5.1, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<david> visik7: ok thanks visik7
<__mikem> Red_Herring no
<Foodcoman> rance: root=/dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root ro quiet splash
<__mikem> why
<thompa> so I want 3.5.1 I guess
<Foodcoman> rance: Thanks for all the help, I am going to have to google till I finde this one.  Thanks again.
<__mikem> !mepis
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, __mikem
<__mikem> it used to have a definition for that
<UFO> if debian would be a bit more up to date it would be number one to power users... the ubuntu got too much conf for beginners
<hatake_kakashi> UFO: ever considered about testing/unstable packages from debian? :)
<visik7> the only thing that I don't like in config in ubuntu is networking
<__mikem> networking ubuntu is easy
<UFO> hatake_kakashi: yes but there was also lot of depency problems
<visik7> __mikem: so u can tell me why /etc/init.d/networking stop doesn't kill dhclient ?
<__mikem> Why do you need it to?
<hatake_kakashi> UFO: that's where you are on your own, enabling universe/multiverse and from there on its mostly trial-and-error, or make-or-break parts
<visik7> why do u want to know ?
<__mikem> because stoping dhclient doesn't seem like something that NEEDS to be done
<__mikem> as far as why it doesn't, its probably a permissions problem
<visik7> from root ?
<visik7> I need to restart networking sometimes
<__mikem> are you running as root when you do it
<hatake_kakashi> dhclient has to be run from super-user, unless you do sudo or suid
<visik7> running as root
<visik7> or sudo /etc/....
<visik7> I need to restart hotplug-net
<visik7> instead
<thompa> is kde 3.5 considered stable in kubuntu?
<Red_Herring> yeah
<UFO> thompa: it worked great for me even on 64bit
<thompa> UFO: I cant remember adding it to my repos last time
<dcwckd> hey guys, anyone notice that kopete (kde 3.5.1) fails to send messages alot with the MSN protocol
<__mikem> gee I wonder why
<UFO> thompa: do you need the instructions?
<visik7> dcwckd: yes
<thompa> UFO: do you know where the import kmail function is?
<dcwckd> why
<visik7> dcwckd: this is why  I switch back to gaim
<thompa> no I think i was running dapper lol
<__mikem> for one thing, kde3.5.1 is unstable still from what I hear, and we all know that microsoft does everything it can to make sure anything it produces doesn't work well with linux
<UFO> thompa: no. sorry :(
<thompa> UFO: thats ok, I think its an extra package
<slow-motion> n8
<_sam> i'll reinstalled kubunto 5.10 twice an i still can't successfully upgrade to kde 3.5?
<_sam> keeps holding back packages
<visik7> uh ?
<arrinmurr> __mikem: hmm.. i haven't had any problems with kde 3.5.1
<_vge> same
<visik7> _sam: u need to dist-upgrade
<_sam> can't figure out what i'm doing wrong
<visik7> not just upgrade
<__mikem> I "heard" that kde3.5.1 was still unstable
<_sam> done that
<visik7> _sam: wfm
<arrinmurr> _sam: do you try to upgrade everything at once?
<_sam> yeah
<visik7> _sam: first I upgrade all ubuntu packages
<visik7> and then add kde351 repo and upgrade to it
<arrinmurr> yeah, that's the way to do it
<_sam> so upgrade all the 3.4 stuff first?
<visik7> 3.4 and all other things
<visik7> than dist-upgrade
<__mikem> brb
<_sam> my my install is hosed now
<_sam> do have to do another reinstall
<arrinmurr> well, that's probably the easy way to do it ;)
<wasp_ems> ok i want to run a program from windows..can anyone guide me on how to do so?
<_sam> kubuntu is very delicate
<visik7> apt-get install wine
<visik7> _sam: external repo aren't offcial repo
<_sam> can't make a samll mistake
<visik7> and have to be used with care
<thompa> UFO: I got it, I needed kde 3,5 and kmailcvt package to import kmail folders
<hatake_kakashi> _sam: its literally impossible to not make a mistake.. I made sure that when I dist-upgrade from Hoary to Breezy that my upgrade will not go wrong. However I lost failsafe part of X as a result
<wasp_ems> visik7: ok thanx..thats done..now what?
<UFO> thompa: in what prog were you importing?
<visik7> wasp_ems: don't remember what we are talkin' about
<visik7> wasp_ems: ah
<wasp_ems> visik7: wine
<visik7> wasp_ems: wine file.exe
<_sam> before i leave to do yeat another install can someone suggest a linux distro for running RDP only
<JasonF> What's the best way to get opera running on ubuntu? The install from their site was less than working
<_sam> i want to use an old laptop as a RDP clientr
<arrinmurr> !opera
<ubotu> from memory, opera is not in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<_vge> JasonF: works perfectly for me?
<thompa> UFO: Im importing my kmail folders from another computer into kmail File: Import Messages
<thompa> UFO: from my ipod
<thompa> and it works great
<UFO> thompa: oh... the ipod situation... you got it work
<UFO> thompa: was the main reason in fstab?
<JasonF> Everytime I try to run opera, I get this: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/555081
<thompa> yes, it was the ipod needed a reset
<hatake_kakashi> thompa: you got ipod 5th gen (iPod with video) and that works well with the latest amaroK/
<thompa> its last years Ipod
<hatake_kakashi> bah
<UFO> i got an card reader in my laptop and im trying to get it work... but... i could use up to 1GB mmc
<thompa> UFO:  so there was nothing wrong with fstab, just my ipod was plugged in too long and needed a reset
<wasp_ems> visik7: so i write in the terminal wine and the location of the .exe program?
<visik7> yes
<thompa> hatake_kakashi: its 4th gen I think, use it only for hard drive, and have /home back up onit and some linux distros
<wasp_ems> visik7: i did it but it cannot find it
<visik7> wrong path
<UFO> thompa: the idea to my card reader came from your ipod.... becouse i could write all my passwords and some mails to the kamera but could also use the cardreader on the laptop...
<hatake_kakashi> thompa: you cannot play videos I believe? if not then you do not have the one that I have
<wasp_ems> visik7: i found the path from c: program files etc
<visik7> it's obviously wrong
<thompa> UFO: I used my digital camera  once also
<visik7> u need to provide the path from /
<UFO> thompa: the usb drives are working quite well on linux....
<thompa> anything will work, the trick is if you want to boot linux off a usb device
<UFO> thompa: kernel thing i think
<thompa> http://www.simonf.com/usb/
<UFO> The SuSE is looking fantastic.... its well tuned distro... an eye candy :)
<thompa> UFO: you running it
<UFO> thompa: yes
<kkathman> thompa agreed...I am also
<thompa> which version?
<visik7> UFO: use suse and don't bother us
<UFO> thompa: but i have the kubuntu also
<thompa> the 5 cd thing is stupid i think
<kkathman> visik7:  lets dont get into a flame war...many people run multiple distros
<UFO> thompa: i got 10.0
<coolio10> how do you use wine?
<visik7> kkathman: nothing against running multiple distro, but with who says on distroX channel distroY is fantastic
<tinin> !wine
<kkathman> I dont see anywhere that you cant state an opinion :)
<coolio10> what?
<UFO> kkathman: :)
<thompa> UFO: the xgl patch?
<UFO> thompa: what do you mean?
#kubuntu 2007-02-12
<zooted_> Hello, are there any known problems with hibernate/resume when using KDM/KDE?  When I try to use either GDM or KDM as my login manager and KDE as my window manager resume always fails and the login manager restarts.  If I use Gnome as a desktop it seems to work as intended.  Any pointers as to where to look?
<T3hWiz0r2> what is really slow it seems is when i click and drag my mouse inside a konq window to select files
<kristjan_> I need something that will align words alphabretically
<shadowhywind> do you see a rendering path? *one sentence*
<T3hWiz0r2> shadowhywind: yesm. i changed that to copy
<kristjan_> *reorder words* not align
<T3hWiz0r2> shadowhywind: it seems as though composite is almost running at the same exact time
<shadowhywind> and see if that helps
<T3hWiz0r2> shadowhywind: nah still very slow on minimizes, resizing windows, highlighting the desktop
<T3hWiz0r2> shadowhywind: as i said its almost as tho composite is running at the same time
<shadowhywind> have you tried the #beryl channel?
<T3hWiz0r2> shadowhywind: i tried there and #ubuntu-effects
<T3hWiz0r2> people ignore me and chat over me
<shadowhywind> they may not know the answer..
<mello__yello> can anybody help me with my connection on kubuntu 6.10 - I am behind a cheap ZIO router and the connection is constantly laggy - basically it takes 5-10 seconds to connect
<joe_> can someone help me, i just came back to my computer (after a week of being gone) and my resolution is on the lowest setting and i cant change it
<joe_> someone please help me?
<underdog5004> joe, do this from the recovery console: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<shadowhywind> try xrandr
<joe_> underdog5004, whats the recovery console?
<underdog5004> reboot and when grub loads, hit ESC, then select recovery mode
<joe_> what happens if i just do it in Konsole?
<mello__yello> my connection works fine on my lappy running xp wired or wireless
<underdog5004> joe_, I don't know...try it...
<underdog5004> if it works, then you'll need to log out, restart the X server and log back in
<surgy> is my kubuntu remote desktop compatible with winxp remote desktop?
<joe_> underdog5004, how do i know which driver to pick for my Video Card?
<chuck_> joe_: what kind of video card do you have?
<joe_> idk, its a Dell, and in my Owners Manual it says : Integrated Intel 3D Extreme Graphics
<joe_> whatever that means
<chuck_> try an lspci from the command line, see what it says about it
<joe_> actually, when i go into System Settings nad then into Monitor and Display
<joe_> it says i810
<Lord_Flasheart> hi, does anyone know how to install freenx server on kubuntu?
<chuck_> oh, i've actually never set up an intel card. what makes you think you don't have the correct driver right now?
<joe_> well
<underdog5004> joe, what kind fo card do you have?
<joe_> i came back to my comptuer, after being gone for a week, and my resolution is set at 640X480
<chuck_> oh
<joe_> and i cant change my resolution in the settings
<joe_> underdog5004, idk what kinda card it is, its a crappy onboard Dell one
<longe> Helo
<L98t> is it possible that nvidia-setting resolution could conflict with ubuntu resolution?
<joe_> L98t, you talking to me?
<L98t> joe_ sure if you feel like fielding my question :)
<joe_> heh, sorry, i thought you were trying to help me :-p
<underdog5004> joe_, do this in a konsole: lspci
<underdog5004> joe_, do this in a konsole: lspci | grep "vga"
<magicbronson_> i just plugged in my ipod for the first time... how can i tell where in /dev it lives?
<jarrod> hello
<jarrod> does anyone use a large format printer atleast a2+
<jarrod> if so what models
<joe_> underdog5004, its asking me about server modules, what do i do?
<underdog5004> server modules? what command did you run?
<joe_> the one someone told me a while ago
<joe_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<underdog5004> joe_, ok, I'm running the same command, h/o
<underdog5004> select i810
<joe_> already did, i stumbled through all of that
<underdog5004> that's your chipset, right?
<joe_> im pretty sure
<underdog5004> oh
<joe_> im way down the line, and its asking me something about X.org server modules that should be loaded by default
<iltomee> i cannot add something to my PATH, can anyone help, hi by the way :)
<jarrod> anyone clued in about printing
<underdog5004> joe_, do they look like resolutions?
<underdog5004> ie. 800x600
<underdog5004> ?
<joe_> underdog5004, nope. bitmap, dbe, ddc, dri, extmod
<joe_> some of them have [*]  next to them
<underdog5004> just hit space and enter
<Alarm> is there any backgammon application that connects to a game server ?
<underdog5004> those are rendering options, I think
<underdog5004> joe, not space
<underdog5004> sorry, I meant tab then enter
<magicbronson_> i just plugged in an ipod and all dmesg says is "new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 10". how do i figure out where in /dev it lives?
<underdog5004> space selects/deselects stuff
<joe_> okay, i found something i think i want
<underdog5004> what?
<joe_> its displaying a list of Video Modes to be used
<joe_> and the bottom 3 are 'checked'; just keep going?
<joe_> (i was running 1024X768, idk why it changed spontaneously)
<xJPM100x> can you replace grub with lilo?
<underdog5004> joe_, select which video modes (resolutions) you want/which ones your monitor/card support then go for it
<underdog5004> joe_, I've had the same problem
<underdog5004> lol, as you can tell
<xJPM100x> can you replace grub with lilo?
<joe_> underdog5004, whats best refresh rate? for a PoS Dell monitor?
<joe_> im thinking 1024X768 @ 60Hz?
<xJPM100x> can it do 85Hz?
<xJPM100x> if so go for it
<joe_> i doubt it.
<joe_> its like 3-4 yrs old, and was $500 for the computer at the time
<xJPM100x> 1152x864 at 75Hz here, its ok
<xJPM100x> this monitor is about that old
<xJPM100x> probably older actually
<joe_> aight, i'll try 70hz then
<xJPM100x> in windows I use 1024x768 at 85Hz
<xJPM100x> so does anyone have anything to tell me about if if theres a way I can replace grub with lilo?
<iltomee> I added a directory to my PATH, in .bash_profile, but it does not work. anyone?
<joe_> underdog5004, no good :(
<mello__yello> does anybody have any ideas why my connection is slow when wired behind my router?
<xJPM100x> well I dont know much about them really, use a switch myself...
<joe_> underdog5004, any other ideas?
<reldruh> is there a way to set kicker transparency if I'm using a background image
<reldruh> ?
<mello__yello> joe have you checked the xorg.conf
<joe_> mello_yello, no... what confuses is me is why it would have just spontaneously changed
<joe_> my mom claimed when she used it, it was already messed up
<joe_> rather, when my 7 yr old pain in the ass brother used it
<mello__yello> lol
<joe_> yea, and she wonders why i get so pissed off when he touches my stuff
<joe_> not like he also wiped the hard disk on my Xbox
<mello__yello> well do you know how to view xorg.conf
<joe_> ....not sure
<mello__yello> k
<mello__yello> go to terminal
<joe_> there.
<mello__yello> type sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<joe_> i forget what the command is
<shadowhywind> What is the command to have an ipod or usb thumb drive mount.. It is not automatically mounting
<joe_> mello_yello, what do i do once it comes up?
<mello__yello> scoll down to Section "Device"
<mello__yello> What does the driver say
<joe_> i810
<mello__yello> Sounds intelish
<mello__yello> What does the identifier say
<joe_> Generic Video Card
<joe_> because i just named it that when i ran another command
<mello__yello> ok - under Section "Scree"
<mello__yello> does the device say the same thing
<larson9999> holy smokes! i'm never going to get networking up with qemu and win98.  think i had an easier time setting up my first winmodem
<joe_> yup
<mello__yello> sorry Section "screen"
<joe_> yea, i understood, and yes its the same device
<joe_> and i have multiple resolutions enabled under 24-bit depth
<mello__yello> ok
<mello__yello> one minute
<joe_> (1024X768 is what i was running)
<steve__> hey folks...
<reldruh> hi steve__
<steve__> i am using the intel core duo imac to run kubuntu.... i am trying to figure out how to configure it to use the native video card/display settings? It won't let me change them under system settings.. (when i hit the administrator mode button, nothing happens)
<joe_> mello_yello, any luck?
<reldruh> steve__: by native video card/display settings do you mean you're trying to get a higher resolution? Something similar?
<mello__yello> try changing the driver from i810 to vesa
<joe_> where? in xorg.conf?
<mello__yello> yeah
<joe_> how do i do that?
<magicbronson_> i just plugged in FAT-formatted ipod with "disk use" enabled and all dmesg says is "new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 10". how can i tell where in /dev it lives?
<joe_> rather, how do i save it then?
<steve__> reldruh: that's correct...   right now it says my graphics card is "vesa" and the monitor is "custom 1".... i can't find the imac's settings to edit xorg.conf
<reldruh> changing your driver was good advice
<reldruh> if you go to konsole and type 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf' (without the single quotes)
<reldruh> it should open the file
<joe_> mello_yello, how do i save the modifications?
<mello__yello> ctrl x
<mello__yello> then y to save
<joe_> okay, and then close Konsole?
<mello__yello> yeah - you will have to restart - I think you just have to restart X though
<mello__yello> Which is ctrl+alt+backspace
<joe_> okay
<steve__> reldruh: right, but i can't find the info to edit into the xorg.conf file
<steve__> for the imac's display
<steve__> and the ATI X1600 card
<joe_> mello_yello, OMG! IT WORKED!
<reldruh> steve__: oh, try searching for 'driver' with Ctrl+w
<mello__yello> right on
<joe_> i just about crapped my pants
<joe_> I CAN SEE ME ENTIRE SCREEN AGAIN
<steve__> yes, but what are the new values going to be?
<mello__yello> buy you can still kill your little brother
<joe_> mello_yello, im still curious as to how it got changed tho, i mean usually when you go to change something important, it asks for your password
<mello__yello> I don't know im sure there is a way to do it but Im still a noob myself
<joe_> mello_yello, so idk. still was irritating :-p, thank-you mucho
<joe_> mello_yello, i owe you. haha :)
<mello__yello> np
<reldruh> steve__: you have an ati x1600 in there, right?
<steve__> yep.. and unfortunately, i do not know the refresh rates for the builtin display
<reldruh> did you install the driver from ati?
<steve__> i am trying that now
<steve__> just found a link
<BluesKaj> is the file "/etc/bash.bashrc" necessary if "~./.bashrc" already exixsts ?...I keep getting errors in the terminal from  /etc/bash.bashrc. like this one : 'bash: /etc/bash.bashrc: line 59: syntax error: unexpected end of file'
<reldruh> K, and there's probably a setup utility of some sort that comes with the driver, so once you've installed it you can have it regenerate your xorg.conf file
<steve__> is it linux_x86 or linux_x86_64 ?
<reldruh> if it's a core duo mac x86, if it's a core 2 duo x86_64
<steve__> thanks
<steve__> brb
<reldruh> no problem
<reldruh> is there a way to set the transparency of kicker while using a background image?
<steve__> one more thing... will the ATI installer setup my monitor's ideal settings as well?
<reldruh> there's probably a utility that comes with the driver that will do that
<steve__> k
<steve__> thanks
<steve__> brb
<steve__> ati-driver-installer-8.33.6-x86.x86_64
<steve__> er
<steve__> n/m
<magicbronson_> i just plugged in a FAT-formatted ipod with "disk use" enabled and all dmesg says is "new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 10". how am i supposed to mount this thing with only that to go on?
<steve__> it sens to to a link for a ".run" file
<Dr_willis> try sudo fdisk -l
<steve__> what can i do with that?
<Dr_willis> see if the drive is seen somewhere
<rojanu> Hi everyone! I am trying to install kubuntu on my new acer Aspire 5050 Turion64, if I try live cd I get "Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block ******"
<reldruh> steve__: did you download the 64 one?
<steve__> yeah
<Dr_willis> rojanu,  sounds like the cd may be bad.
<steve__> the ATI Driver Installer puts a .run file on the desktop
<steve__> err
<steve__> the link for the installer
<rojanu> I thought that and put the live cd to my usb then I get "user not known to the underlying authentication module"
<reldruh> okay, now you run using 'sh ati-driver-installer-8.33.6-x86.x86_64.run' in konsole
<steve__> k
<reldruh> it'll probably tell you you have to stop your X server first, though
<reldruh> and run it as root
<rojanu> Would you say I burn the image to again it might work
<Dr_willis> rojanu,  check the md5sum of the image file  if its good.. perhaps reburn it at lower speed.
<Dr_willis> does the ubuntu cd's have a check image feautre? i forget
<rojanu> ok, I will try that
<steve__> wish me luck
<steve__> it's running right now
<reldruh> good luck
<rojanu> I don't know I will check md5
<steve__> "i did sudo"
<steve__> er
<steve__> i did "sudo
<steve__> "
<reldruh> here's hoping. Don't get dissapointed if it doesn't work the first time. It took me a few tries to get my video card working with the nvidia drivers. And a few X crashes
<steve__> now it wants me to run aticonfig
<rojanu> I am not able to locate md5 signature for the iso image
<rojanu> does anyone know where are they
<reldruh> aticonfig is probably the utility to regenerate xorg.conf
<steve__> yeah, it just completed
<steve__> now i need to restart
<reldruh> good luck
<steve__> i just need to ctrl-alt-backspace it, right?
<rojanu> got it
<reldruh> yeah, that should be fine
<steve__> thanks. appreciate your time.
<wimpies> hi all, how can I format a dvd-rw in incremental mode ?
<frood__> Question. I'm using an old Belkin USB wireless device. It is recognized fine by Kubuntu (6.10) but when I try using the wireless assistant I keep getting a message saying "You have your wireless turned off using an external power switch' There are no switches on the device. Just a USB connector. I've used the same device from a windows machine sitting right next to it and it works fine. What gives?
<reldruh> frood__: I used to have a similar problem with my wireless card. If it's the same problem, the cause is that the card gets recognized (perhaps a driver is in fact installed?) but there's no firmware for it. I had to use ndiswrapper and blacklist the module that was being loaded for it on startup
<frood__> reldruh: Ok.. how do I do that?
<carlos_> server
<magicbronson_> help! any time i run "sudo *anything*" my terminal hangs! i am dead in the water without root!
<HymnToLife> magicbronson_, define "hangs"
<frood__> reldruh: And wouldn't the firmware be on the device?
<magicbronson_> HymnToLife: doesn't respond to input
<zach> How do I wirte a bin image to a floppy
<HymnToLife> frood__, a firmware if a piece of software
<HymnToLife> so it lies on your computer, not on the device
<reldruh> frood__: I don't really understand the problem but I read that on a site somewhere while searching for help and then noticed a message on startup about broadcom firmware not being available
<carlos_> yea
<HymnToLife> zach, sudo dd if=/path/to/file.bin /floppy/drive
<HymnToLife> floppy drive is usually /dev/fd0
<HymnToLife> soory, typo
<reldruh> frood__: try running lspci and see if you can find your wireless card
<HymnToLife> it's  sudo dd if=/pth/to/file.bin of=/dev/fd0
<HymnToLife> magicbronson_, that's normal, type your password and press enter
<reldruh> it might say something like Network controller: yadda yadda unknown device ####
<magicbronson_> HymnToLife: i'm not a newb! it never even prompts me!
<HymnToLife> and how am I supposed to know if you're a "newb" or not ?
<self_weg> I folks i got a problem with my kubuntu installation
<self_weg> it just stops at the loading bar
<self_weg> with some graphical error
<carlos_> run knoppix... ;)
<frood__> HymnToLife:  : Umm firmware is the software installed on the device.
<frood__> Hrmm. wierd. When I have a wireless AP sitting right next to it it detects everything fine.
<self_weg> why should i ?
<reldruh> self_weg: mine hangs at the creating filesystem progress bar but if I just let it go for a few minutes (5-10) it starts the next step and everything goes fine from there. Could that be it?
<self_weg> can i post a picture here ? (link)
<HymnToLife> frood__, there can also be a part of it on your computer, to "talk" to the one on the device
<HymnToLife> and that's the one you're missing
<frood__> That's called a driver. Not firmware.
<HymnToLife> oh, right
<self_weg> there nothing happening , i waited like an hour
<emanuele> synaptic=adept??
<HymnToLife> as you wish, then get out of trouble yourself if you know better
<reldruh> self_weg: then I don't know what the problem is. Sorry.
<self_weg> how can i see the log at startup ?
<self_weg> verbose mode or whats it called
<HymnToLife> self_weg, remove quiet to your kernel line in grub
<HymnToLife> from*
<self_weg> booting stops at "starting periodic command scheduler.."
<surgy> is there a way i can turn my audio output level up? my volume i mean?
<reldruh> surgy: on the panel there should be an icon of a speaker. Click that and adjust away
<surgy> wished somone whould just keep tlaking so i can get my sound setup right
<surgy> sorry said that in wrong channel
<gan|y|med> hi
<reldruh> gan|y|med: hello
<surgy> reldruh: ts not there
<gan|y|med> does anybody know how to gel in a crowded channel? (except for waiting)
<reldruh> surgy: open kmix and adjust it there
<surgy> ok thnx
<reldruh> no problem
<reldruh> does anybody know of a way to set transparency for the panel while using a background image?
<HymnToLife> reldruh, real or fake trnsparency ?
<reldruh> HymnToLife: I'm not going to be picky. I'd even make a png to use as the background if it worked.
<HymnToLife> fake transparency is when you only see your dektop background behind the panel
<slyfox> What do I need to play quicktime? I have mplayer and otehr codecs installed, but cannot play quicktime ?
<HymnToLife> real is when you see the windows and other stuff that is covered byu the panel
<HymnToLife> and is a tad harder to setup
<reldruh> HymnToLife: oh, real transparency then, I guess. I'd like my panel background to be blended with my desktop background
<HymnToLife> slyfox, w32codecs
<slyfox> HymnToLife: what si the commadn to install it ?
<HymnToLife> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<HymnToLife> reldruh, http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/6683/kdetransparencybr5.png
<HymnToLife> here, my panel is in "fake" transparency
<HymnToLife> as you can see, I sill have the background behind
<HymnToLife> but not other windows
<reldruh> HymnToLife: that's fine. Windows don't cover my panel anyway
<HymnToLife> reldruh, kcontrol, desktop, panels, appearance
<reldruh> is it possible to do that on a gradient? Have a png or something and let the kicker take on the alpha channel?
<reldruh> HymnToLife: I've been there, but I'd like to be able to set the background of the panel and have that blended with my desktop background to get the final panel background
<reldruh> not just set a tint
<HymnToLife> I see
<reldruh> is that possible?
<HymnToLife> wel, you'll have to use real transparency I guess
<HymnToLife> and it's quite a PITA to setup
<reldruh> what does it involve?
<HymnToLife> it's not hard to enable
<hellcattrav> oi oi hsnh
<HymnToLife> but tweaking it to suit your needs is another matter :p
<hellcattrav> gang
<HymnToLife> reldruh, kcontrol, desktop, window behavior, translucency
<HymnToLife> do you have that ?
<hellcattrav> oi so i was on here earlier trying to get my wireless working...
<reldruh> yes, it's not activated but I've used it before without (m)any problems
<hellcattrav> anyone still on who remmebers that
<HymnToLife> enable it then, and make sure compositing is enabled in your xorg.conf
<reldruh> compositing isn't set at all...
<hellcattrav> oi...
<hellcattrav> ok so i tried tying my WEP in like this xxxx-xxxx-xx, and I still ccouldn't connect
<seth_> Does anyone know a good front end for ffmpeg that supports 64-bit kubuntu?
<HymnToLife> reldruh, pastebin it then
<hellcattrav> how do i see if my wirless card is configuried
<hellcattrav> ?
<HymnToLife> hellcattrav, if it appears in iwconfig, it should be ok
<seth_> can anyone help me out? I've been search like crazy for a frontend for ffmpeg that works in 64-bit debian but cant find a single one
<hellcattrav> idk how to do that
<seth_> i found an rpm for konverter and tried to alien it but no go
<seth_> any suggestions?
<hellcattrav> i got as far as seeing all the wireless networks with the wlan assisstant, but it says connection failed...i tried entering the WEP as i stated above, and don't know how i should continue
<reldruh> HymnToLife: pastebin isn't working for me. Is there another one I can use?
<HymnToLife> reldruh, http://pastebin.com
<reldruh> I'm there, it's just not working
<reldruh> or it's taking long enough to convince me nothing's going to happen
<reldruh> HymnToLife: can you tell me what to do without seeing my xorg.conf?
<hellcattrav> oi oi....anyone there?
<HymnToLife> reldruh, add those three lines at the end of it : http://fkraiem.no-ip.org/ftp/composite.txt
<hellcattrav> hello? could someone possibly help- i mean is it cos I'm a noob?
<dec_> hello I just installed tremulous and when i try to run it I get an error cannot load open gl subsystem what can i do?
<reldruh> HymnToLife: should I restart my X server now?
<zach> How do you supre-fermat a floppy?
<HymnToLife> reldruh, yes
<reldruh> I'll brb, then
<HymnToLife> zach, define "super-format"
<HymnToLife> (if that's what you meant)
<dec_> hello I just installed tremulous and when i try to run it I get an error cannot load open gl subsystem what can i do?
<zach> HymnToLift: format it so the capacity = 1.7 Mb
<HymnToLife> ask David Copperfield ?
<reldruh> HymnToLife: I'm back. kde is absolutely stunning with shadows and translucency enabled
<dec_> hello I just installed tremulous and when i try to run it I get an error cannot load open gl subsystem what can i do?
<reldruh> and it's working much better in 3.5.6 than it was in 3.5.5
<zach> HymnToLift: I am trying to download Mu-Linux athttp://mulinux.dotsrc.org/download.html
<zach> HymnToLife: format it so the capacity = 1.7 Mb
<zach> HymnToLife: I am trying to download Mu-Linux athttp://mulinux.dotsrc.org/download.html
<dec_> hello I just installed tremulous and when i try to run it I get an error cannot load open gl subsystem what can i do?
<seth_> does anyone know a good deb 64-bit front end for ffmpeg or mencoder?
<seth_> ive been looking for a while with no luck and would really appreciate any help
<mzuverink> Would anyone have a kvoctrain en to es and vice versa in kvtml or know of a link?
<HymnToLife> reldruh, I think so too :)
<dec_> hello I just installed tremulous and when i try to run it I get an error cannot load open gl subsystem what can i do?
<hellcattrav> ....EARTH TO THE 333 people iin here.......
<reldruh> HymnToLife: if this is what's going on in kde3, I can't even imagine what 4 will be like; this blows me away.
<dec_> hello I just installed tremulous and when i try to run it I get an error cannot load open gl subsystem what can i do?
<ben_> Hello, I think that a friend and I have found a Bug in Add/Remove Programs....it closes on it's own randomly or semi-randomly
<dec_> can anyone lend a hand I just installed tremulous and when i run it i get error cannot load open gl subsystem, any ideas
<ben_> It's effected me on several occasions and now that I have got my friend using it, it's doing the same to him as well
<dec_> anyone?
<reldruh> hellcattrav: from my experience of not getting questions answered, if nobody's responding to you it usually means they don't know. I don't have any idea why you're wireless isn't working. If iwconfig is doing fine but it's just hanging when you try to connect to a wireless network... I just don't know what that means.
<ben_> Dec, I have no experience with tremulous....otherwise I would help you.
<dec_> thank you ben
<dec_> does anyone have any ideas about open gl subsystem errors
<zach> Does anyone know how to super format a floppy
<ben_> hellcattrav, what's the problem you're having?
<reldruh> HymnToLife: now that all that's enabled, how do i set up my panel?
<HymnToLife> you can set the transparency of it just the same wy you do with other windows
<hellcattrav> well I see the networks but it says connection failed each time i try to connect to them(i"m on P at the moment
<zach> Does anyone know how to super format a floppy?] 
<ben_> And you have your firmware installed for your wireless card?
<hellcattrav> thanks reldruh, sorry i don't mean to come off as a prick
<hellcattrav> i think so..agian, I'm not sure
<ben_> You probably need to use ndiswrapper to load the firmware for your cards from the Windows Driver.
<hellcattrav> ah how do i do that, if i can't get on the net?
<reldruh> hellcattrav: no problem, I know how frustrating it is.
<ben_> Well, you're on the net now, aren't you?
<hellcattrav> thanks for understanding mate
<zach> Does anyone know how to super format a floppy?
<hellcattrav> true- under XP
<dec_> anyone know how to resolve an open gl subsystem issue with the app tremulous
<ben_> Well, you can download the driver and use the Windows ext3 driver to move the files to your linux partition
<ben_> And then, you can use ndiswrapper....
<hellcattrav> i've got a dual boot( i think thats the term) and on i try a few things, then go to xp to report findings then back to kubuntu to tinker some more, hence its all the more frustration
<ben_> Or, you could try an ethernet connection until you get it set up
<dec_> anyone know how to resolve an open gl subsystem issue with the app tremulous
<reldruh> HymnToLife: I know how to set the transparency for regular windows, but there's no drop down menu to do that with the panel
<hellcattrav> and how do i get/use the windows ext3 driver?
<ben_> It's on sourceforge
<hellcattrav> k
<ben_> I had to use it to move all of my files over when I left Windows for good
<dec_> anyone know how to resolve an open gl subsystem issue with the app tremulous
<zach> !sourceforge
<ubotu> sourceforge: Empty package to help with Sourceforge to Gforge transition. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.1-31sarge1 (edgy), package size 54 kB, installed size 100 kB
<dec_> anyone know how to resolve an open gl subsystem issue with the app tremulous
<hellcattrav> now the really stupidly obvious stuff....how if i download it from source forge how do i get it over to linux, ive no idea where my linux partition is...im just happy i didn't royally screw my xp up
<ben_> dec, have you tried the forums?
<hellcattrav> i sort of guest on hwere everything is
<dec_> yes i have confusing informaton
<hellcattrav> where i mounted every thing
<hellcattrav> sorry I'm such a noob
<reldruh> hellcattrav: the easiest way is on a usb drive if you have one. That's how I got my windows driver over for ndiswrapper
<ben_> hellcat, once you have the ext3 driver for windows you can use the Windows Disk MMC to see your partitions...and your Kubuntu Partition will show up in My Computer
<ben_> Yeah, reldruh has a good point too
<ben_> Or burn it to CD
<hellcattrav> ok, so dl it, add it to a usb, then reboot to linux and stick the USB in?
<ben_> But, it's even easier if you don't mind using Ethernet cable
<hellcattrav> i could do do that  :)
<ben_> brb
<hellcattrav> see I'm a total noob so im trying to take baby steps at this point
<HymnToLife> reldruh, you can do that in Window-specific behavior in Kcontrol
<ben_> I was a total noob 3 months ago
<reldruh> oh my. That's going to be interesting to set up...
<hellcattrav> aight
<ben_> I just hit all of the forums and kept reading everything I could get my hands on
<hellcattrav> the forums are so...idk, sort of helpfull
<hellcattrav> but not much
<ben_> Well, Google is also your friend
<hellcattrav> ok now what is this windows disk MMC?
<hellcattrav> yes
<hellcattrav> since im googling source forge and trying to get that ext3 deal
<ben_> It's in Control Panel...System Administration...Disks...
<ben_> But you don't have to worry about that
<ant> how do i a hook up muy ipod
<ben_> Though you may have to give your Linux Part a drive letter
<hellcattrav> wait, for xp or linux..oh forget it ok  *checks that off growing list*
<hellcattrav> bollacks, mind telling me how to do that, or should just wiat to get internet up first?
<ben_> ant, use Automatix2, it has the iPod drivers in it
<Dr_willis> ick
<ant> what about amarok
* Dr_willis wonders what drivers an ipod needs...  i though they showed up as a usb-hard-drvie-thing.
<ben_> Yeah....I think the new release of Amarok has Ipod support
<ben_> Willis, it beats me, I'm just going off what I have read....
<ben_> I personally wouldn't waste money on an iPod
<Dr_willis> ipods give you cooties.
<hellcattrav> ben: this is what i got when i searched source forge- any idea on which i want, its all greek to me   http://sourceforge.net/search/?type_of_search=soft&words=windows+ext3+driver
<ben_> They certainly do....apple cooties
<ben_> Ext2 File System Driver for Windows NT
<ben_> The second one on the list
<Dr_willis> the worse kind of cooties.. DRM/Propirtity cooties!
<hellcattrav> ok
<hellcattrav> dl now
<ben_> Well, Apple isn't all about DRM....it's the music industry....
<Dr_willis> I use that IFS thing for ext2/3 for windows xp. :)
<ben_> Yeah Dr, I did too....until I said goodbye to windows completely
<ben_> I said Asta to Vista :D
<hellcattrav> ben: source, binary or both?
<Dr_willis> Apple is all about Lock in :)   Phear The Phruit!
<ben_> binary...
<hellcattrav> ok
<ben_> Unless you want to compile it....
<Dr_willis> http://www.fs-driver.org/
<ben_> I've avoided Compiling like the plague so far...
<ben_> Though....the geek in me is wanting to compile something from source
<hellcattrav> idk what that is so proibably not
<hellcattrav> ok so ive dl'd it what now?
<Dr_willis> i had to do some compiling yesterday. to get my G15 keyboard + lcdproc working
<reldruh> ben_: it's really not that bad. I avoided it for a long time but once you've done it a couple times it's pretty easy
<ben_> Cool..
<hellcattrav> ok, again,  my total noobishness shows through....how's this ext2_drv work? and what do i do with it?
<ben_> You install it like a regular program
<ben_> Follow the steps....it's not a "Next Next Next Finish" sort of deal
<hellcattrav> ok, with XP?
<ben_> yep
<hellcattrav> ok
<hellcattrav> ill install it tehn get back to you, cool?
<ben_> brb
<Dr_willis> i like the http://www.fs-driver.org/  ext2/3 thing for xp :)
<hellcattrav> well ive dl'ed the one
<Dr_willis> unzip, install.. read the docs.. :) i guess.
<Dr_willis> the http://www.fs-driver.org/  - adds a control panel applet that lets you assign drive letters to the linux drives.
<hellcattrav> oi
<hellcattrav> that didn't work said it can only be installed on NT 4
<afikart> How can I run msn messenger on kubuntu ?
<hellcattrav> kopete
<reldruh> afikart: use kopete? It connects to the msn network, I believe
<Dr_willis> afikart,  theres several clieents that can do MSN
<Dr_willis> kopete is nice.
<neoncode> reldruh: Yea it does.
<neoncode> Wasn't there also a program called "amsn" or something?
<reldruh> amsn is the name of the library used to implement the msn protocal, I believe
<hellcattrav> ok so i tried that thing that ben_suggested, but it didn't work, it can only be installed wiht NT 4, so Not sure what to do now
<afikart> ok, but if I want to run some software who's run only on window, what can i do ?
<reldruh> kopete uses that library and that's how it connects to msn (don't quote me)
<neoncode> afikart: WINE?
<afikart> yes !!!
<afikart> where can I find it ?
<neoncode> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Dr_willis> afikart,  dont expect it to be perfect.
<Alpha_Cluster> are the repos messed up for anyone else?
<hellcattrav> ok, im stuck
<Dr_willis> afikart,  some apps wont work right at all.
<ben_> Oh dang
<Dr_willis> Alpha_Cluster,  the servers have a bit of an overload problem thios weekend.
<ben_> Do you have a USB drive?
<hellcattrav> yes i do
<Alpha_Cluster> darn it >.< just got a fresh install...
<ben_> Hold up a bit
<hellcattrav> ok
<ben_> I'll get what you need...
<hellcattrav> ace
<hellcattrav> very much obliged to you
<Dr_willis> the http://www.fs-driver.org/  - It provides Windows NT4.0/2000/XP/2003 with full access to Linux Ext2 volumes (read access and write access). Th
<afikart> but if I want to play games, can I play on linux without wine ?
<ben_> You'll need to put this stuff on the Key
<Dr_willis> afikart,  wine is used to run windows apps under linux.
<ben_> Ok, do you know what type of Wireless Card you have?
<Dr_willis> afikart,  if its a windows app.. you  basicially use wine to run it.. and it may even work.
<hellcattrav> ben_:do you have aim or another messanger client
<hellcattrav> one sec mate
<ben_> Yeah...
<afikart> ok
<ben_> I have AIM, Yahoo, MSN....
<hellcattrav> ive msn
<hellcattrav> vestwearingpunk@gmail.com
<gan|y|med> bye
<zblach_> anyone here a webcam expert?
<judgen> not me
<judgen> =)
<Dr_willis> Ive managed to have 5 webcams.. and NONE of them ever worked under linux. :)
<Dr_willis> heck the cheap things barely work under windows.
<Alpha_Cluster> people buy those things?
<xenophile7x7> lol, its kinda nice to know that im not the only one.
<Dr_willis> Best webcam ive had so far is a "Eyetoy" thats used on the PS2's  - with unofficial drivers for XP. Heh heh
<Alpha_Cluster> lol
<Dr_willis> and i cant even find it. :)
<Alpha_Cluster> sounds liek my best controller ever is my xbox spliced into a usb >.<
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. ok this was a weird comercial for a toy on tv.. gave the site http://www.pixel-pets.com/
<Dr_willis> wonder if that thing is hackable.. :)
<Dr_willis> hmm that ainmt the url.. gee.. how many variants on pixle pets can there be
<zblach_> is there a wrapper for windows camera drivers?
<Alpha_Cluster> only wrapper that i have heard of is for wireless...
<Alpha_Cluster> did you try googling for a open source driver?
<zblach_> i've tried the usual hangouts for linux drivers, but i've found nothing for my model of camera
<zblach_> seems to be unsupported by v4l
<zblach_> so i'm pursuing alternate paths
<Alpha_Cluster> ahh
<dawn> running beryl on kubuntu
<dawn> seems somewhat sluggish
<dawn> slightly so
<Alpha_Cluster> what driver?
<dawn> would be be safe to say that more RAM would be needed?
<Alpha_Cluster> normally beryl depends on the graphics card
<dawn> hmmmmm
<Alpha_Cluster> never heard of ram being a problem
<dawn> nvidia
<dawn> ok...
<Alpha_Cluster> what card?
<dawn> its an onboard card
<Alpha_Cluster> oh ahh
<Alpha_Cluster> then ram is a possibility
<dawn> thats what I was wondering
<dawn> I mean it works and all
<dawn> but its like comparing 20 fps vs 90 fps
<Alpha_Cluster> do you know what model number it is? like just from teh VGA line in lspci?
<dawn> one sec
<dawn> C51 Host bridge?
<Jucato> you have 3D hardware acceleration?
<Alpha_Cluster> shuold be listed as 01
<dawn> jucato: yes
<Alpha_Cluster> jucato: he has to for it to run in the first place
<dawn> he?
<dawn> lol
<dawn> grrr
<Alpha_Cluster> ?
<dawn> I have the output of lspci
<dawn> I dont see 01
<Alpha_Cluster> well there should be a line saying VGA controller
<dawn> its I t starts at 00:00.0 and then onward
<Alpha_Cluster> and should have nvidia sometihing in it
<Alpha_Cluster> for example mine is:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV36.1 [GeForce FX 5700 Ultra]  (rev a1)
<dawn> ok, VGA compatible controller
<dawn> nVidia Corp. C51 PCI Express Bridge
<Alpha_Cluster> ahh...
<dawn> onboard
<Alpha_Cluster> ok yeah it just must be not enough ram or something liek that ...
<dawn> *nod*
<Alpha_Cluster> personally ive never heard of beryl running on anything above 4xxx for nvidia
<dawn> well I got it working on this low end Dell C521
<Alpha_Cluster> .. well that is really odd then
<Alpha_Cluster> its a 6150? according to dell?
<dawn> why
<Alpha_Cluster> well that is not a low level chip..
<dawn> Dimension C521
<dawn> I am not sure on the chip used on the mbo
<dawn> never bothered to look
<Alpha_Cluster> lol just checked dells catologue
<dawn> heh
<dawn> ok
<dawn> i'll have to investigate that
<Alpha_Cluster> your using AIGLX right?
<dawn> hmmmm
<dawn> there was another program associated with this one
<dawn> what was the name
<dawn> one sec
<Alpha_Cluster> XGL?
<dawn> thats it
<Alpha_Cluster> ok that is why your slow
<dawn> ok so I remove xgl
<dawn> and install aiglx
<Alpha_Cluster> ill brb and help you with that since nvidia works without xgl
<dawn> ok
<Alpha_Cluster> aiglx is built into xorg
<dawn> oh damn
<dawn> ok
<Alpha_Cluster> ok
<Alpha_Cluster> how did you set up xgl did you make it in a seperate session?
<dawn> I installed it before beryl
<dawn> straight from the CL
<Alpha_Cluster> ok so you start xgl before beryl?
<dawn> no
<dawn> I just start beryl, from its GUI icon
<dawn> I dont have any sort of startup script
<Alpha_Cluster> ok well your in an xgl session though right?
<dawn> I was wondering if I even needed XGL
<Alpha_Cluster> not with nvidia drivers
<dawn> I am not sure honestly
<Alpha_Cluster> ok ad kdm did you have to switch it to something to start into other then kde?
<dawn> no
<dawn> I left all that alone
<dawn> kdm boots initially
<dawn> then I start beryl-manager when I feel like it
<Alpha_Cluster> yeah
<dawn> then revert back later
<Alpha_Cluster> im just trying to figure out how you got xgl installed
<dawn> it still new so I did not want it hosing my system
<dawn> one sec
<peloton> I'm trying to use the wireless assistant to get a Belkin F5D6050 USB WIreless adapter to work. Whenever I launch the app I get an error saying that my wireless radio is off. There are no switches on the device and it works fine in windows. When launching the app from Konsole I get the following error : X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<peloton> Any Ideas?
<dawn> I updated my repositories
<dawn> and ran
<dawn> sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<ben_> peloton, you need the firmware for your wireless card
<Alpha_Cluster> is that all you did to run xgl?
<dawn> thats all I did to install it
<Alpha_Cluster> ok try this for me
<peloton> ben_ : There are no firmware updates available on the manufacturers websiet.
<peloton> website even.
<Alpha_Cluster> you have a beryl manger icon right?
<dawn> yes
<Alpha_Cluster> ok goto advanced beryl options -> rendering platforms and select force nvidia
<ben_> peloton, often times you have to extract it fromt he windows driver
<dawn> one sec
<dawn> I saw that earlier btw
<dawn> and was wondering if I should try that
<dawn> brb
<Alpha_Cluster> yeah that should speed it up
<peloton> ben_: Extract firmware? from the driver?
<ben_> Yeah....from the binary drivers...
<ben_> It's all a little confusing
<ben_> I just used a card that worked...
<peloton> How does one extract firmware from a windows driver to get it to work?
<ben_> It's the manufacturer's fault....not making drivers
<ben_> ndiswrapper....
<dawn> ok well its still working
<dawn> :)
<Alpha_Cluster> is it faster now?
<zblach_> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<dawn> can't tell yet
<peloton> ben_: Could you elaborate?
<Alpha_Cluster> peloton: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<dawn> perhaps I should restart?
<Alpha_Cluster> dawn: may help but forcing should do the job though with xgl i know that just plan slows down your system
<dawn> ok
<dawn> it was set on auto
<ben_> give me a second...I'm on the trail of a work around for it
<pussfeller> where you change the screen rez
<dawn> when I min/max windows
<ben_> What release of Ubuntu are you using? Dapper, Edgy, etc.?
<dawn> they kinda hang, its not smooth
<verzonnen> howdy all, how can I add a new time zone to kde
<dawn> Edgy
<ben_> ok
<Alpha_Cluster> ?
<dawn> 6.10
<dawn> I only have 4 things running
<Alpha_Cluster> dawn: did you remove xserver-xgl?
<dawn> thunderbird, firefox, amarok and irc
<dawn> no
<dawn> should I ?
<Alpha_Cluster> i would say try removing it and rebooting and then see if it works
<dawn> ...see if it works better you mean
<dawn> ok
<Alpha_Cluster> yeah
<tmoney_> oi oi
<ben_> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<Alpha_Cluster> verzonnen: is there a time zone missing?
<tmoney_> ok so im running kbuuntu with an ethernet cable
<ben_> Press Ctrl - F and look for Belkin F5D6050
<ben_> It explains how to do it
<tmoney_> ben_is that to me?
<ben_> no
<tmoney_> oh
<verzonnen> Alpha_Cluster: I would like to make on for my local town
<tmoney_> hey can i pull the plug on the ethernet cable?
<ben_> Try it
<dawn> lol
<Alpha_Cluster> verzonnen: hmm i dont know if you can really do that without changing the source
<tmoney_> ok\
<verzonnen> Alpha_Cluster: surely they would not hard code it
<dawn> ok brb
<verzonnen> I know there are files in /usr/share/zoneinfo could I add one there?
<dawn> reboot, jus' something weird saying that
<dawn> haha
<Alpha_Cluster> verzonnen: probably
<tmoney_> hello?
<tmoney_> testing
<tmoney_> oi oi
<ben_> tmoney, are you Trav?
<tmoney_> yeah
<Alpha_Cluster> tmoney_: i see you
<tmoney_> sorry
<ben_> It worked?
<tmoney_> had to switch
<verzonnen> Alpha_Cluster: I'll give that a go, not sure if kde oicks it up there
<tmoney_> bugger
<tmoney_> um
<ben_> You have wireless now?
<Alpha_Cluster> verzonnen: i would think so since that is a standard place for them...
<tmoney_> ok when i disconnected it said no response for...it got to 15 sec and plugged it back in
<tmoney_> here ill try it agian, say something.......NOW
<Alpha_Cluster> we still see you lol
<ben_> test
<DaSkreech> does anyone's OO.o have spellcheck?
<x04ty29er> i think mine does
<Alpha_Cluster> mine has spell check
<x04ty29er> why?
<DaSkreech> I can't seem to get mine up and working :(
<ben_> My whole computer has spellcheck
<DaSkreech> So does mine
<x04ty29er> make sure you have the right packages installed
<DaSkreech> except Oo.o
<tmoney_> ok
<tmoney_> um
<Alpha_Cluster> yeah kde has it built in or aspell
<DaSkreech> x04ty29er: Which do I need?
<tmoney_> idk think the wireless worked
<x04ty29er> one second
<Alpha_Cluster> DaSkreech: check that aspell is installed
<DaSkreech> It is
<ben_> tmoney, go to K-Menu, Internet, Wireless Assistant and see if you can connect after you remove the Ethernet Cable
<tmoney_> ok
<x04ty29er> hm
<DaSkreech> as well as aspell-en
<tmoney_> unplugging now
<x04ty29er> thats interesting\
<x04ty29er> request a reinstall
<x04ty29er> Skreech
<DaSkreech> And Dutch as well
<DaSkreech> For some reason
<x04ty29er> and make sure you have the client itself installed
<DaSkreech> x04ty29er: Sorry. Client?
<x04ty29er> and libspell
<x04ty29er> sorry
<Alpha_Cluster> DaSkreech: what happens when you press F7 in OOo
<x04ty29er> not what i meant
<DaSkreech> Alpha_Cluster: No matter what is typed I'm good
<DaSkreech>  Everything is spelt properly
<tmoney_> nope, nothing
<ben_> Hmmm
<DaSkreech> !info libspell
<ben_> Well...I have to go....
<ubotu> Package libspell does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<tmoney_> ok
<ben_> I might be back after a while...cigarettes are calling
<tmoney_> ah hah
<Alpha_Cluster> DaSkreech: but does it pop up the spell checker?
<x04ty29er> i meant libaspell
<tmoney_> cheers
<DaSkreech> Alpha_Cluster: Yup
<x04ty29er> the runtime library
<ben_> Sorry I couldn't help more
<x04ty29er> Skreech
<x04ty29er> if all else fails
<Alpha_Cluster> he must have the lib then
<ben_> peace
<DaSkreech> I have a libaspell15
<x04ty29er> you could just try a reinstall of OO
<dawn> ok beryl seems somewhat smoother now
<dawn> min/max is faster
<dawn> no lags
<Alpha_Cluster> x04ty29er: would that fix the config msiing?
<Alpha_Cluster> dawn: sweet
<DaSkreech> The config is there
<DaSkreech> Just doesn't seem to actually spell check
<hellcattrav> oi oi
<DaSkreech> When is 2.2 coming out?
<Alpha_Cluster> DaSkreech: i know there is a button somewhere to turn highlighting off that is what happend right?
<hellcattrav> ok could anyone help me with wireless? im running kubuntu with my internet coming in from an ethernet card
<afikart> I'm new on linux. I have downloaded a software an I don't know how install it. Someone can help me ?
<dawn> thx alot AC
<DaSkreech> Alpha_Cluster: It's on now
<dawn> :*
<Alpha_Cluster> dawn: np
<DaSkreech>  Everything is peachy keen as far as it is concerned
<Alpha_Cluster> afikart: are you trying to compile?
<afikart> what is compile ?
<Alpha_Cluster> DaSkreech: its working?
<x04ty29er> Alpha: Probably fix the missing config
<DaSkreech> no Alpha_Cluster It's a lazy bum
<Dr_willis> afikart,  you may to read a few linux beginner guides to learn some fundamentals.. what are you tryint to install?
<DaSkreech>  It's telling me everything is ok when it's obviously not
<Alpha_Cluster> afikart: ah nvm that :) goto the menu and use add/remove programs
<raulml> help
<DaSkreech> same as when I press F7 it returns all words spelt correctly when the document only contains ajklfhaugfta9ugfajbafuagjfbajbf Which I think (I could be wrong) is not spelt correctly
<Alpha_Cluster> DaSkreech: oh ok then yeah try apt-get -f install openoffice
<raulml> mi list of keyboard layout is empy!!
<raulml> how can I fix this?
<Alpha_Cluster> DaSkreech: actully that doesnt come up as wrong for me
<afikart> Alpha_Cluster: And what I do after ?
<raulml> in kde 3.5.5
<DaSkreech> Alpha_Cluster: sorry?
<Alpha_Cluster> afikart: find the program you want from the list you check the ones you want to install and press apply when you have the ones you want
<Alpha_Cluster> DaSkreech: i put that word in and it does catch it
<Alpha_Cluster> try using words liek teh and warft
<DaSkreech> Right Mine says that it's fine
<Alpha_Cluster> DaSkreech: same here is what im saying
<DaSkreech> No matter what you put it the squiggly never comes up and an explicit spell check comes back with a clean document
<raulml> HELP the keyboard layout list is empy. In kde3.5.5
<raulml> how can i fix thath
<x04ty29er> try a reinstall
<Alpha_Cluster> DaSkreech: try "the warft is puirple" and see if anythign shows up since the string you gave me doesnt come up
<x04ty29er> or
<x04ty29er> do you not want to do that
<x04ty29er> that is probably the easiest way
<DaSkreech> Alpha_Cluster: Comes back as fine
<DaSkreech> I'm reinstalling
<afikart> Alpha_Cluster: where can I find a Beginner guide for linux ?
<Alpha_Cluster> ok that should fix it
<x04ty29er> afikart
<x04ty29er> google it
<Alpha_Cluster> afikart: help.ubuntu.com
<afikart> thinks
<zblach_> hrm. still no luck with the webcam support
<Alpha_Cluster> afikart: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html to be more specific
<one> hi all, is there a option/tool that i could open in konqueror a konsole with the actual konqueror path ?
<zblach_> one: f4
<DaSkreech> How long should a reinstall take?
<hellcattrav> oi oi
<x04ty29er> DaSkreech: of what?
<one> zblach ohh nice! thank you so much! ;_P
<DaSkreech> OO.
<DaSkreech> o
<Alpha_Cluster> DaSkreech: well shouldnt take long longest part is dling it
<zblach_> one: i learned that one yesterday
<x04ty29er> DaSkreech: It depends
<hellcattrav> ok so im on line through the ethernet cable but Idk how to get on msn any more- its not working
<DaSkreech> Oh wait
<DaSkreech>  remove it first?
<Alpha_Cluster> zblach_: i have to remember that didnt know it lol
<one> zblach hehe ;-)
<x04ty29er> probaly a good idea
<zblach_> found it by accident
<Alpha_Cluster> eather remove or force install it
<DaSkreech> aptitude ?
<one> but is very usefull ;-)
<DaSkreech> I did a force install
<DaSkreech>  did nothing
<x04ty29er> what command diod you use?
<Alpha_Cluster> ok yeah remove and install
<DaSkreech> for the force install?
<DaSkreech> apt-get -f install openoffice.org
<DaSkreech> sudo
<Jucato> -f isn't force, it's fix
<DaSkreech> for the reinstall I went into adept and asked it to reinstall
<Jucato> -f, --fix-broken
<one> another question , is there a way to open a movie avi for example on a smb:// device and play it directly with vlc , without downloading it first, like in win ? ;-P
<x04ty29er> purge it
<DaSkreech> Well it normally forces stuff to install :)
<Alpha_Cluster> Jucato: really? i feel silly now i have thought that for wahile
<DaSkreech> x04ty29er: Aww man
<Jucato> Alpha_Cluster: man apt-get :)
<DaSkreech>  I have lots of custom templates and settings
<x04ty29er> DaSkreech: and reinstall
<Alpha_Cluster> lol you use -f to solve the double dependency problems
<x04ty29er> D\
<Alpha_Cluster> Jucato: lol i had to much fun in there last time i went there found lots of fun stuff
<x04ty29er> DaSkreech: use aptitude instead of spt-get
<x04ty29er> apt-get*
<one> how i open files on smb:// for streaming in vlc without downloading it first ????
<hellcattrav> ok this is rather ridiculous
<DaSkreech> To purge?
<one> ?
<DaSkreech> Will that kill my templates?
<Alpha_Cluster> yes it will back them up
<DaSkreech> Where?
<x04ty29er> I think it is aptitude purge package-name
<Alpha_Cluster> purge kills all config files
<one> nobody could help with smb ? ;-(
<DaSkreech> Right so should I back up the openoffice folder?
<x04ty29er> just copy them somewhere else
<Alpha_Cluster> DaSkreech: should just need teh templates
<verzonnen> Any one interested in adding timezones to KDE?
<DaSkreech> What are we trying to accomplish?
<verzonnen> I just figgured it out
<DaSkreech>  cause it occurs to me I could just copy the .openoffice.org2 folder and delete it
<DaSkreech> then restart OO.o
<x04ty29er> that
<x04ty29er> might work
<DaSkreech> or is the actual installation important?
<x04ty29er> i think there is an issue with you rconfig files
<x04ty29er> so
<Alpha_Cluster> DaSkreech: well jsut removing it is guna mess up the dpkg manager
<x04ty29er> it will probably say that the pakcage is borken
<x04ty29er> but it wont mess up dpkg
<Alpha_Cluster> well i meant it will mess with it
<DaSkreech> new folder created
<hellcattrav> hey what does hexadecimal mean?
* DaSkreech hearts konqueror
<x04ty29er> 1234567890ABCDEF
<DaSkreech> hellcattrav: that the biggest single number is F
<x04ty29er> that is hexadecimal
<Alpha_Cluster> hellcattrav: base 16
<Dr_willis> if we had 8 fingers on each hand....
<hellcattrav> ok so is ascII if my WEP key is a bunch of numbers?
<DaSkreech> Nope didn't work
<Dr_willis> ascii = normal text.
<x04ty29er> hellcattrav: probably not
<Alpha_Cluster> yeah ascii is anyting on your keyboard most likely
<Alpha_Cluster> hellcattrav: your WEP is probably Hex most are
<x04ty29er> DaSkreech: use aptitude to reconfigure your OO package
<x04ty29er> DaSkreech: i meant use dpkg
<DaSkreech> Is there any other setting other than Tools -> options -> Lang Settings that I should be looking at
<[R] eaper> hi
<surgy> does anyone know any recording software so i can test my mic ?
<DaSkreech> Alpha_Cluster:  Can you tell me what dictionary (ies) you are using?
<DaSkreech> Audacity?
<Alpha_Cluster> DaSkreech: let me check
<[R] eaper> anyone knows how to activate 3d aceleration on kubuntu 6.06? (sorry for my bad english)
<Alpha_Cluster> [R] eaper:https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html
<Dr_willis> [R] eaper,  install the proper video card drivers for your card.
<Dr_willis> !nvida
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvida - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> doh
<Alpha_Cluster> DaSkreech: under languages i got English(USA)
<trav> oi oi
<trav> for some reason the connection was just lost
<[R] eaper> i got the fglrx driver for my Ati card, but my system crashes on glxgears
<trav> and i couldn't use hellcat trav so now its just trav
<Alpha_Cluster> DaSkreech: in Opetions -> Language Settings -> Writting Aids that could be the problem
<Alpha_Cluster> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Alpha_Cluster> [R] eaper: past your xorg.conf there
<DaSkreech> Alpha_Cluster:  I have Ubuntu[all]  soffice[all]  ignoreAllList[all]  standard[all] 
<[R] eaper> damn, im on windows, brb
<Alpha_Cluster> DaSkreech: same here
<Alpha_Cluster> [R] eaper: actually
<Alpha_Cluster> try this first
<Alpha_Cluster> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DaSkreech> Alpha_Cluster: Where do you see English?
<Alpha_Cluster> DaSkreech: in Lanauges
<DaSkreech> Default Langs for Documents?
<Alpha_Cluster> DaSkreech: yeap
<[R] eaper> i have already done that, and i only got the vesa driver
<DaSkreech> Western?
<Alpha_Cluster> yeah
<Alpha_Cluster> [R] eaper: when it prompts select fglrx
<Alpha_Cluster> if you are missing the driver
<DaSkreech> Blast then why won't it check?
<[R] eaper> system crash when i do that
<Alpha_Cluster> ok
<Alpha_Cluster> did you install xorg-driver-fglrx?
<trav> hey
<[R] eaper> yes
<trav> whats up gang
<trav> it appears that idk im back
<Alpha_Cluster> [R] eaper: what model card do you have?
<trav> aihgt
<trav> have to test somethign
<[R] eaper> i have an Ati Radeon X1600 Pro AGP
<DaSkreech> x04ty29er, Alpha_Cluster: I think I'll do the reinstall tomorrow
<DaSkreech>  I have a report to write right now and i can't wait for this to redownload
<DaSkreech> OO.o is fat
<Alpha_Cluster> [R] eaper: your card isnt supported by teh xorg-driver-fglrx
<x04ty29er> DaSkreech: ok
<raylu> .
<[R] eaper> :(
<Alpha_Cluster> [R] eaper: wait im trying to see if im reading the reight docs lol
* DaSkreech votes +1 for koffice by default
<[R] eaper> lol
<x04ty29er> lol
<DaSkreech> Not that I'm bashing Oo.o :)
<Alpha_Cluster> DaSkreech: when Koffice 2 comes out it will beat OOo
<DaSkreech> Just Like my hard drive space :)
<Alpha_Cluster> ok
<DaSkreech> Alpha_Cluster: They aren't the enemy ;-)
<deathnote> i know its irrelevent here but..let's say i wanna buy a harddisk of 160gb, what kind of hardware requirements should i take note of? like my motherboard if its able to take this size?
<Alpha_Cluster> sun is our new friends
<Alpha_Cluster> could someone else run apt-cache show xorg-driver-fglrx
<Alpha_Cluster> and conferm im reading the no supprot for x1600 right?
<DaSkreech> deathnote: Yep If you have enough power from your power supply to power it and if you have enough bandwidth/spare audio Cds/ unscrupulous neighbours/creativity to fill it
<raylu> At 160gb, I'm pretty sure there's nothing to worry about.
<Alpha_Cluster> [R] eaper: ATIs support for the R4xx series cards is not too great yet though you may be able to use it with the fglrx version from ATIs site
<DaSkreech> Too easy to fill?
<elyon225> How do I find out what version of KDE I have installed?
<Alpha_Cluster> DaSkreech:O can only fill up Hard drives in windows
<Jucato> elyon225: Help menu -> About KDE
<Jucato> elyon225: or "kde-config --version" in Konsole
<DaSkreech> cat /dev/urandom > ibetiwin.txt
<[R] eaper> what can i do?
<InuDuelist> I'm having some connection problems, anyone wanna help me out?
<Alpha_Cluster> [R] eaper: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204910
<InuDuelist> Jucato, I'm lookin' at you. :P
<Alpha_Cluster> that thread tells you how to install from ATI's driver
<[R] eaper> it works on kubuntu?
<Alpha_Cluster> [R] eaper: yeah
<DaSkreech> Sure
<[R] eaper> XD
<Alpha_Cluster> kubuntu is jsut ubuntu with a nice facelift :)
<[R] eaper> lol
<Jucato> InuDuelist: sorry, no idea...
<Alpha_Cluster> dont tell that to the people in #ubuntu though
<Alpha_Cluster> they love their gnome
<[R] eaper> i just want to have xgl xD
<InuDuelist> Aw.
<InuDuelist> Well, I can't exactly explain the problem either. :/
<Alpha_Cluster> [R] eaper: XGL? for beryl?
<InuDuelist> All I could say is that while I have a perfect connection to the Internet on any browser in Windows, I have a horrible connection on any browser in Linux.
<[R] eaper> i dont know :S
<[R] eaper> i just want those nice efects XD
<Alpha_Cluster> [R] eaper: well XGL is harder then that driver howto
<Alpha_Cluster> oh ahh
<Alpha_Cluster> ATI is worste to get those on
<[R] eaper> damn
<[R] eaper> i got xgl and beryl on ubuntu, but system crashed on glxgears
<Alpha_Cluster> yeah i got a laptop i can bearly get it working and only becuase i got a r3xx card
<agatha> hey
<Alpha_Cluster> [R] eaper: i would say your best bet is guna be installing the drivers from ATI... that howto worked for me
<agatha> I just started using Kubuntu
<agatha> and its hard to install mozilla
<Dr_willis> it is? never noticed it being hard.
<Dr_willis> !find mozilla
<ubotu> Found: mozilla-firefox-locale-ar, mozilla-firefox-locale-bg-bg, mozilla-firefox-locale-bn-bd, mozilla-firefox-locale-bn-in, mozilla-firefox-locale-ca (and 127 others)
<Dr_willis> !info mozilla-firefox
<ubotu> mozilla-firefox: Transition package for firefox rename. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0.1+0dfsg-0ubuntu0.6.10 (edgy), package size 54 kB, installed size 112 kB
<Alpha_Cluster> Dr_willis: mozilla or firefox?
<agatha> does anyone know how i can install it
<agatha> mozilla firefox
<[R] eaper> i installed the ati drivers, but i only get "Direct Rendering": No , driver: mesa3d
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<Jucato> er..
<Alpha_Cluster> just firefox should work
<Jucato> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Jucato> bah
<DaSkreech> !find seamonkey
<Jucato> !info firefox
<agatha> Ive been trying all day
<agatha> still not giving up
<ubotu> Package/file seamonkey does not exist in edgy
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.1+0dfsg-0ubuntu0.6.10 (edgy), package size 8992 kB, installed size 28580 kB
<Jucato> agatha: sudo apt-get install firefox
<Alpha_Cluster> [R] eaper: welcome to the problem that is Ubuntu and ATI drivers
<[R] eaper> nooo :(
<Dr_willis> agatha,  and any sort of error messages? or do we have to guess?
<DaSkreech> Shame
<DaSkreech>  why isn't seamonkey packaged?
<agatha> it says stuff like no directory
<agatha> I'll try something real quick
<Alpha_Cluster> had they moved to seamonkey yet when edgy was released?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<surgy> anyone here ever use TeamSpeak 2?
<x04ty29er> yes
<Alpha_Cluster> surgy: yes but not in linux yet
<x04ty29er> same here
<agatha> my password doesnt work when i try to install firefox
<Jucato> agatha: what do you mean?
<Dr_willis> agatha,  does it work when you try to install other stuff?
<Alpha_Cluster> agatha: then you have a deeper problem
<surgy> alpha_cluster: im wandering how to make it start in the taskbar and auto join
<Dr_willis> or hes using the wrong password.
<Jucato> agatha: when you type your password in Konsole/the command line, you don't see anything when you're typing
<Jucato> you don't see ****
<agatha> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> agatha: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Jucato> in Konsole
<[R] eaper> brb
<Dr_willis> follow the tip it says,. :) heh heh
<Alpha_Cluster> surgy: to start anything in KDE you just copy the file for it from /usr/bin to ~/.kde/Autostart
<surgy> alpha_cluster: no i mean to start it minimized in the tray
<surgy> alpha_cluster or just to minimize it to tray period whould be nice
<agatha> I just started using kubuntu 2 days ago
<surgy> ok
<agatha> and nothing has installed
<Alpha_Cluster> surgy: ok i dont know that
<surgy> np
<agatha> I tried installing adobe flash player and almost got it
<surgy> agatha: try this
<Alpha_Cluster> agatha: apt can get messy sometimes just run what it tells you to fix it and you should be good
<agatha> but then they said i had to install firefox
<agatha> ok
<surgy> agatha: kde menu >> system >> adept package manager
<surgy> and search for what you want
<InuDuelist> Someone name me a good DVD Backup program, NAO!
<DaSkreech> agatha: are you new to linux?
<DaSkreech> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Dr_willis> dd   for all your backup needs. :)
<InuDuelist> Not playing DVD
<InuDuelist> Hm?
<surgy> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<agatha>  kde menu >> system >> adept package manager i tried this but it doesnt seem to work
<agatha> this is what i plug into the terminal ??
<raylu> What do you mean it doesn't work?
<reldruh> does anybody know how long it takes to get updated packages into the kubuntu repositories?
<Jucato> agatha: type this in Konsole "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<orient2000> system adept password
<x04ty29er> agatha: what do you mean it doesnt work?
<agatha> hmm..
<orient2000> agatha: try again system adept OK
<dawn> Alpha Cluster: I have a nVidia nForce 430 motherboard chipset
<agatha> ok
<surgy> agatha: open your kde menu
<surgy> agatha: then go to system
<orient2000> agatha: ALT-F2 adept OK
<fakepatriot> is anyone free to help me at the moment?
<InuDuelist> So, someone gonna help me with that DVD Backup that I needed? :D
<surgy> agatha: and then adept package manager
<Jucato> orient2000: just noting that it's
<agatha> i'm using adept now
<Jucato> "adept_manager" in Edgy
<Alpha_Cluster> dawn: liking beryl?
<dawn> integrated GeForce 6150
<dawn> its running smooth
<raylu> fakepatriot: just ask
<Alpha_Cluster> :)
<fakepatriot> oh ok
<agatha> now it's not opening
<dawn> give it a week
<raylu> Alpha_Cluster: does beryl not focus new windows for you? or did i just misconfigure it?
<dawn> and I will notice any difference over time
<fakepatriot> ok here is whats going...it's not anything HUGE thankfully
<raylu> agatha: typing "adept" in the run dialog will do nothing
<agatha> ohh i have it now
<Alpha_Cluster> raylu: check in beryl settings there is a focus plugin
<fakepatriot> well this is my second time putting edgy on my box today...
<x04ty29er> lol soudns like me
<agatha> the adept is opened now
<dawn> the one thing I want to do later
<orient2000> typing adept in run dialog will run adept
<dawn> is change the resolution
<Alpha_Cluster> welcome to the club of people who are forced to reinstall to often :)
<dawn> but thats later
<fakepatriot> but now whenever i drag windows or scroll through pages it is "laggy" for lack of a better word...
<dawn> I am 1024x768
<Alpha_Cluster> dawn: lol you have to add a line to your xorg.conf for that
<x04ty29er> fakepatriot: can you descibe this laggy in more detail?
<dawn> I know..
<axel> holas, una duda, alguien sabe como iniciar sesion automaticamente
<dawn> last time I spent 2 days with it and hosed the settings
<fakepatriot> uuhh...
<x04ty29er> is it jerky?
<Alpha_Cluster> dawn: really? what rez you trying to get?
<dawn> 1600 x 1020
<dawn> monitor settings
<fakepatriot> well the best i can describe it is...it looks like it has to refresh everytime the window moves or the page scrolls
<x04ty29er> you may want to check your refresh reate then
<Alpha_Cluster> just put "1600x1020" thne a space infront of "1024x768"
<dawn> this 20" mon will take it
<agatha> now it's downloading the updates
<Alpha_Cluster> fakepatriot: what graphics card do you have?
<fakepatriot> nvidia geforce 6150 LE
<Alpha_Cluster> dawn: just remember to backup first
<dawn> hehe
<Alpha_Cluster> fakepatriot: have you installed nvidia-glx yet?
<fakepatriot> no
<x04ty29er> you might want to do that........
<Alpha_Cluster> try installing the graphics card
<fakepatriot> lol...ok brb
<Alpha_Cluster> fakepatriot: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html
<dawn> I forgot where xorf.conf is
<dawn> Xorg
<dawn> what folder?
<Alpha_Cluster> dawn: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<orient2000> agatha: are you doing full upgrade?
<agatha> yea
<dawn> thats it
<dawn> <---dug
<dawn> tyhx
<orient2000> run fetch after you done.
<agatha> 57% done
<Alpha_Cluster> np i always forgot that one for awhile
<agatha> ok
<agatha> i thought i was a computer geek until i tried linux
<agatha> linux is a bit confusing
<Dr_willis> now you are a Linux Looser. :)
<Dr_willis> heh heh
<InuDuelist> Can you guys help me out now?
<Alpha_Cluster> agatha: well dont worry we all had to start at one time
<InuDuelist> With a DVD Ripper? T__T
<agatha> lol...
<agatha> yep
<Dr_willis> with linux - it pays to read/read/read/ and learn the fundamentals.
<InuDuelist> Alpha_Cluster: Some of us more than once. ;)
<zblach_> ok, so, my camera doesn't apear to be UVC compliant. is that a bad thing?
<fakepatriot> ok i will  follow the instructions on the website and then come back if i have any problems thanks everyone
<Alpha_Cluster> lol yeah i have played with all the major distros its not fun trying to learn gentoo let me tel lyou
<dawn> oh damn I have a buch in here..
<dawn> whats the CL cmd for resolution?
<orient2000> agatha: after you quit adept go to konsole and type sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.
<Alpha_Cluster> agatha: btw ubuntuforums.org is your friend
<raylu> Haha =\ I set my focus stealing prevention to Extreme
<InuDuelist> A DVD Ripper? Someone? ;_;
<raylu> that could have something to do with it =\
<dawn> haha raylu
<Alpha_Cluster> raylu: lol
<raylu> woo hoo
<raylu> now, if only the 3 buttons at the top right wouldn't disappear until clicked on at least once...
<agatha> kool
<agatha> yea i've been to that website
<agatha> but i couldnt find much
<Alpha_Cluster> agatha: there is alot there (too much without search)
<dwidmann> !dvdrip | InuDuelist
<ubotu> inuduelist: dvdrip: perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.1-0.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 718 kB, installed size 2084 kB
<dwidmann> InuDuelist: also K
<dwidmann> **K3b >= 1.0Pre1
<InuDuelist> Thanks dwidmann
<[R] eaper> ok, i have the xorg.conf
<dwidmann> You're welcome
<Alpha_Cluster> agatha: btw hve you looked threw the manual for kubuntu? that alone hleps alot
<InuDuelist> Oh geez
<InuDuelist> dvdrip froze
<Dr_willis> it pays to RTFM :) or at least the beginner guides
<Alpha_Cluster> yeah it truely does i speak from experence
<dwidmann> Doc, remind me not to work a sixteen hour day again anytime soon :\
<raylu> Reading? Blasphemy!! Keep clicking stuff and it'll work eventually.
<Alpha_Cluster> sadly i bumbled around for a month before reading it
<agatha> after it was done downloading, it went to the adept updater and now it's really slow
<Alpha_Cluster> raylu: that leads to your windows exploding and acting crazy in beryl
<Dr_willis> dwidmann,  go grab a quadrupple-expresso and a pound of chocklet-covered coffee beans.. and you will be good as new!
<[R] eaper> <Alpha_Cluster> : im sending you the xorg.conf
<raylu> Actually, it leads to < 1 FPS. I had some trouble setting the rendering engine back to Auto
<agatha> its configuring the new version of locales..
<Alpha_Cluster> agatha: updates can be slow... open office dles slow
<Dr_willis> Vitimun C = Caffine
<dwidmann> No, not really. Manual labor sucks.
<Alpha_Cluster> [R] eaper: did you follow that howto?
<agatha> ohh ok
<[R] eaper> nope XD
<DaSkreech> orient2000: fastest way to open adept is Alt+Space -> type adept -> press enter
<DaSkreech> orient2000: Never ever fails :)
<Alpha_Cluster> [R] eaper: that should get a work fglrx driver for you
<reldruh> katapult saves lives :-)
<dwidmann> Though, I could go for that quad espresso right about now
<dwidmann> reldruh: agreed
<[R] eaper> ok, i will try it tomorow, see ya
<fakepatriot> this is what happened.....http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5362/
<Alpha_Cluster> god i was wondering the key combo for katapult lol
<orient2000> agatha: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will take you long time because is big. After that sudo updatedb. All in Konsole.
<xJPM100x> dude thats cool as hell, lmao
<xJPM100x> the katapult thing
<raylu> I hit the key combo accidentally many times before I figured out what it was.
<reldruh> I can't live without it anymore
<zblach_> to configure katapult, alt+space ctrl+c
<DaSkreech> Katapult saved my life :)
<zblach_> i find myself going alt+space on windows pcs
<Alpha_Cluster> fakepatriot: did you apt-get install nvidia-glx?
<zblach_> same as going 'ls' in the console
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Pimp of the week is Mine!!! :)
<fakepatriot> yes
<Dr_willis> heh - alt-space pops down the  Titlebar/Menu for me. :)
<reldruh> it would be nice if commands could be run from katapult, though
<fakepatriot> i will try again though
<reldruh> instead of having to use Alt-F2
<Alpha_Cluster> fakepatriot: what does your xorg.conf look like
<dwidmann> Computing without katapult frustrates the @#!^^^^^%$$ out of me.
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: Which window manager?
<fakepatriot> hold up
<Dr_willis> using kde.. but i think its using the 'windows' style defaults
<Dr_willis> :)
<Alpha_Cluster> fakepatriot: yeah reinstall it loks like your modules could be missing now that i look at iti again
<agatha> i think it might take like 2 days for this to finish
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: Hmm how do you invoke katapult?
<agatha> anyways what else can i do while its downloading?
<reldruh> whoa~
<reldruh> !
<agatha> try to instal
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  i dont :) it seems
<Alpha_Cluster> agatha: lol its probably just dling a kernel or OpenOffice lol
<reldruh> whoever mentioned Ctrl-C to configure katapult, that's great
<DaSkreech> agatha: What did you use before?
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  tryint to rember the name of the first-fime-kde wizard
<orient2000> what is Katapult for?
<Alpha_Cluster> agatha: do whatever you want
<reldruh> all new katapult styles
<DaSkreech> orient2000: For being jsut 2 l33t :)
<dwidmann> !katapult | orient2000
<ubotu> orient2000: katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<raylu> Is there a katapult plugin for Kopete?
<agatha> ohh now it's going quicker
<DaSkreech> raylu: On the way probably :)
<fakepatriot> ok what is the best way to look at my xorg.conf?
<raylu> *Kopete plugin for katapult
<Alpha_Cluster> agatha: larger packages are known to slow down apt
<x04ty29er> with kate
<agatha> i guess it was downloading a kernal or whatever
<xJPM100x> could anyone recommend soem cool things for linux, apps and whatnot
<agatha> yea
<raylu> Beryl!
<agatha> makes sense
<dwidmann> ON the plus side, you can have katapult open docs in your home directory just by starting to type their name orient2000
<DaSkreech> orient2000: alt+space and type the name of the pwrogram you want
<xJPM100x> nah, lmao
<Alpha_Cluster> beryl is the shit if you have nvidia
<xJPM100x> yeah, thats the problem, I dont, lmao
<DaSkreech> dwidmann: You can do paths as well :)
<xJPM100x> thats why I stayed away from it
<reldruh> beryl crashed a lot for me
<xJPM100x> cousin has a 7600GT, beryl look sweet on his system
<reldruh> try using the kde shadows/translucency
<reldruh> looks awesome and is much more stable
<Alpha_Cluster> xJPM100x: do you have intel?
<orient2000> I installed programs and I can not find them. Will Katapult launch them?
<Alpha_Cluster> cause it works on intel also
<xJPM100x> AMD
<reldruh> orient2000: after rebooting it will
<xJPM100x> ATI Radeon 9600
<dwidmann> katapult, opera, dvdrip, crack-attack, frozen bubble, koffice ...
<DaSkreech> orient2000: Which programs?
<fakepatriot> are you serious i have to reinstall again!?
<Alpha_Cluster> xJPM100x: lol i got it running on one fo those once in sidux >.< it was slow as hell but i hate it working
<xJPM100x> yeah
<DaSkreech> agatha: You can play with the bot or ask us questions
<Alpha_Cluster> fakepatriot: dont reinstall again
<xJPM100x> I had it installed using xgl, was really slow
<xJPM100x> said fuck it
<dwidmann> xJPM100x: probably only need to log out/log back in
<DaSkreech> agatha: anything you want to know about this very hard Os? :)
<orient2000> ANybody know how to get weather in gdesklets
<xJPM100x> tried that
<DaSkreech> !language | xJPM100x
<ubotu> xJPM100x: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<xJPM100x> o, sorry
<agatha> lol...
<DaSkreech> xJPM100x: thanks
<raylu> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Alpha_Cluster> xJPM100x: well open source radeon driver works for the 9600 so i had it goin in AIGLX
<fakepatriot> so what do i do now?
<agatha> well... i dont know
<agatha> oh yea
<agatha> like how do you play music files?
<Alpha_Cluster> ahh now which tyoes?
<dwidmann> amarok :)
<xJPM100x> I just want to know some cool programs and games for ubuntu, got tux racer, supertux, billiardsgl, crack attacka dn a fgew others
<agatha> mp3
<dwidmann> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Alpha_Cluster> yeah amarok then will be all you need to know
<Alpha_Cluster> amarok auto installs mp3 stuff now
<reldruh> amarok is what keeps me on linux a lot of the time
<xJPM100x> Amarok plays all my music files
<Alpha_Cluster> yeah amarok is the bomb
<agatha> yea
<xJPM100x> yes it is
<InuDuelist> Encryption = :(
<agatha> thats what i wanted to use
<Alpha_Cluster> amarok 2 is guna sexy ;)
<reldruh> it's a good idea to get 1.4.5. They're only up to 1.4.3 in the regular repositories
<agatha> but i tried playing them and they didnt play
<DaSkreech> agatha: You need to add a new repo
<reldruh> Alpha_Cluster: definitely
<DaSkreech> I nearly said you had to ass one
<agatha> how do i add a new repo?
<Alpha_Cluster> wel first wait for ugrade to finsih...
<raylu> Why didn't Amaork come packaged with mp3 support?
<DaSkreech> It's not free
<dwidmann> agatha: should be instructions over at http://kubuntu.org
<Dr_willis> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Alpha_Cluster> mp3 codecs are non-free
<dwidmann> click on the link for kde 3.5.6, or perhaps amarok 1.4.5
<agatha> ok i'll check that out
<raylu> o.0
<Alpha_Cluster> yeah both are worth updating
<raylu> so clicking Yes makes...them free...?
<xJPM100x> I just tried opening a mp3 in amarok then it asked me to install mp3 support when I first used, works great
<agatha> !linux
<InuDuelist> Anyone wanna help me out with some connection problems I'm having?
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<DaSkreech> raylu: clicking yes makes it your responsibility
<Alpha_Cluster> yeah
<raylu> Haha. I sese
<raylu> *see
<agatha> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<agatha> !red
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about red - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raylu> !xubuntu
<DaSkreech> raylu: otherwise they would have to package a different ISO for each country in the world
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<KaiHanari> What would you guys consider as minimum specs for linux website hosting system with sql for ~50 sites?
<Alpha_Cluster> actualy the cool thing is with CNR the legality issue may disapear... not the none-free aspect though
<raylu> That depends on what the 50 sites are and...a lot of other things.
<InuDuelist> For some reason, my connection sucks on Kubuntu, even though it works perfectly on Windows. Are there any specific changes I should make to have it work here?
<Alpha_Cluster> InuDuelist: wireless?
<raylu> That would depend on your connection settings :P
<DaSkreech> agatha: Tell me when adept is done and I can walk you through getting mp3 working
<InuDuelist> Nope, wired.
<DaSkreech> agatha: I take it you built your collection already ?
<agatha> it's 57% done, so almost there
<Alpha_Cluster> InuDuelist: hmm in ff or just when dling in apt?
<xJPM100x> o, agatha, I recommend VLC Media PLayer for playing files
<xJPM100x> playing movie files*
<DaSkreech> agatha: You set up your collection in amarok already?
<Alpha_Cluster> VLC is best for movies
<ben_> VLC is good
<xJPM100x> use it in windows also
<DaSkreech> I'm ok with Kaffiene so far
<KaiHanari> raylu, anything. Im thinking at least a gig of ram but not sure on cpu...
<Toshibi> test
<dwidmann> I've got one major problem with VLC atm
<Alpha_Cluster> VLC is the best thing to come out of France
<DaSkreech> Course I'm a very low end video user
<dwidmann> Can't get it to go fully full screen :(
<raylu> KaiHanari: what can you afford? Or do you already have one?
<DaSkreech> Alpha_Cluster: Other than the cabinet :)
<agatha> yea kinda
<Alpha_Cluster> dwidmann: double clicking on it doesnt full screan it?
<agatha> I have 3 songs
<agatha> but i have more on my desktop
<Toshibi> He could have memory issues....
<dwidmann> Alpha, I'll show you, give me a minute
<InuDuelist> Alpha_Cluster: I get a very horrible connection (ping google.com gets 93.7 ms)
<InuDuelist> In Opera, Konquerer and FF
<DaSkreech> agatha: What were you using before LInux?
<agatha> Windows Me...
<Toshibi> Ew
<agatha> i know
<raylu> ping google.com
<raylu> PING google.com (64.233.167.99) 56(84) bytes of data.
<raylu> From 10.65.0.250 icmp_seq=1 Packet filtered
<KaiHanari> raylu, i have a few sub 600mhz procs... wondering if id have to upgrade to at least 1.x ghz...
<raylu> haha InuDuelist.
* DaSkreech steps away from agatha
<agatha> I had Windows XP
<DaSkreech> Cooties
<dwidmann> THat's funny, it wasn't working the other day :)
<agatha> but it expired
<dwidmann> Guess it is now .. must have been an update for it that I missed
<Alpha_Cluster> l;ol
<raylu> KaiHanari: how many users are you expecting to connect to you at once? Would these ~50 sites put 1-2 people on your server constantly?
<agatha> so i had to go back to Windows Me
<Toshibi> I have a P2 450MHz with 512 MB Ram that I run Xubuntu on flawlessly
<Balsamic_Chicken> does anyone here play oblivion?
<Alpha_Cluster> dwidmann: VLC is funny liek that it works one day for something and not the next
<dwidmann> Windows ME ....... ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<KaiHanari> cause i /can/ build a dual core 3.4ghz system, but starting out, thats excessive... so i intend on using a lower system till higher is needed
<xJPM100x> nah, I'm an fps man, lmao
<agatha> lol
<InuDuelist> Alpha_Cluster: Anything I should do that might fix it?
<DaSkreech> dwidmann: I think we established that
<Alpha_Cluster> ME kills
<Toshibi> Vista is to NT what ME is to 9x
<Alpha_Cluster> InuDuelist: i cant think of anything it may jsut be your ISP
<agatha> lol
<InuDuelist> Messing with my operating system?
<InuDuelist> How's that possible?
<KaiHanari> raylu, id say at least be able to take 10 connections simultaniously, with sql queries
<dwidmann> Well said Toshibi
<Alpha_Cluster> Toshibi: actually ME ws the first NT one wasnt it?
<DaSkreech> agatha: So you have no Music on the old system/ hard drive?
<dwidmann> No
<Toshibi> Nope...NT was the first NT
<raylu> KaiHanari: I ran a http/ftp server with php/mysql and some other junk on a 266mhz with 64mb ram running windows ME (*dies*) and it was..mostly fine.
<raylu> Of course, nobody really used it much.
<Alpha_Cluster> InuDuelist: no they may not be giving yoru the best connection
<agatha> Yea i have some
<DaSkreech> Toshibi: Well said
<InuDuelist> Alpha_Cluster: It works fine on Windows
<Toshibi> ME was 9x
<dawn> well I have 1400x1050 working
<dawn> :)
<agatha> I have many files on xdrive
<Alpha_Cluster> Toshibi: i meant home NT since NT was buisness
<agatha> that i can download onto the computer
<Dr_willis> ME was 9x made even worse... which was an amazing  acomplishment!
<Toshibi> 2000 was the all around NT for home or business
<Alpha_Cluster> InuDuelist: when was the last time u used windows though? bandwith can fluctuate
<dwidmann> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<dwidmann> perhaps
<xJPM100x> well I know I'm about to call my ISP, supposed to be getting 1.5Mbps (what I pay for correct).....only get about 160KB/s when I should be getting cloe to 190
<InuDuelist> Alpha_Cluster: I switched around today
<Toshibi> ME was 9x that they added some NTesque features to
<raylu> KaiHanari: I think you could take 10 simultaneously...slowly... :P
<KaiHanari> raylu, about how many simultanious connections you think?
<KaiHanari> Ah
<Balsamic_Chicken> anyone here play oblivion?
<KaiHanari> So a ghz at least
<KaiHanari> ?
<InuDuelist> Any changes I might want to make in Firefox or Opera?
<Dr_willis> Balsamic_Chicken,  yes.
<raylu> Probably. But I don't think you'd need to take 10 simultaneously. I'd imagine that
<Toshibi> jpm100....it also depends on the server that you're connected to and your Up speed
<Dr_willis> Balsamic_Chicken,  but i boot to windows to do it.
<raylu> for a large part, the conns would be idle.
<xJPM100x> if I could get wine runnning and emulate Counter-Strike 1.6, would never have to use windows, lmao
<Dr_willis> :)
<Alpha_Cluster> InuDuelist: well my best guess is its most likely jsut a buisier connection then eariler
<dwidmann> InuDuelist: caching options help
<raylu> InuDuelist: Try enabling pipelining.
<Alpha_Cluster> xJPM100x: CS 1.6 works in wine
<Balsamic_Chicken> Dr_willis do u know how i can check my character level? i think i'm level 4, but maybe 5, i wanna make sure before i go get daedric articfacts lol
<DaSkreech> agatha: Woooah
<DaSkreech> Xdrive?
<DaSkreech> that stil exists?
<InuDuelist> Alpha_Cluster: Bah
<InuDuelist> Doubt it. :/
<xJPM100x> got a link to wine.....
<Alpha_Cluster> then tries raylu's advice
<Toshibi> Weldon?
<Dr_willis> Balsamic_Chicken,  its in that charqcter info section, Tab. then click on the color bars on the left side.. and then look in there.
<Dr_willis> Balsamic_Chicken,  i use an interface tweak mod also. :) it shows the levels/% to next level and so forth for my skills as well.
<Balsamic_Chicken> Dr_willis k thx, will try =) i googled for it and that didn't really help, so i came here to ask =)
<Dr_willis> Balsamic_Chicken,  heh - i got a level 14 guy - and aint even done the first Gate Mission yet.
<raylu> My /exec google script isn't working. I gave it a key and it just says:
<raylu> [22:02:22]  [DCOP]  Searching Google for kopete ...
<Toshibi> I leave a small Windows partition on this computer for playing AVP2....that's it
<reldruh> I'm having problems getting real transparency working with my panel. I enabled it in kde and now I'm trying to create a window-specific rule for it but it's not working for some reason. Anybody have any ideas?
<Dr_willis> Balsamic_Chicken,  and its finially gotten where the monsters are a bit of a challange.
<Alpha_Cluster> Toshibi: that game is rahter old ant it? have you tried it with wine?
<KaiHanari> raylu, maybe 25 accounts? its going to be colocated on a 100mbps burst line, 500-1000mb of bw /mth depending on how much it uses.... , its a 468mhz proc, gonna have a gig of ram if it can handle it....
<Toshibi> It doesn't work with WIne...
<Toshibi> I looked into it
<KaiHanari> 25 accounts would make up for the hosting cost easy....
<Alpha_Cluster> ah
<Toshibi> It's the only thing keeping me on the MS tit at this time
<KaiHanari> er colo cost
<dwidmann> reldruh: really easy to get the panel transparent in my experience
<reldruh> dwidmann: Real transparency? How?
<Balsamic_Chicken> Dr_willis ah those colored bars, didn't know u could click them hehe, i'm a lvl 4 sorcerer with mage birthsign, is that good? this is my test character
<raylu> KaiHanari: oh, I see
<cpk1> Balsamic_Chicken: you playing oblivion with wine?
<Balsamic_Chicken> Dr_willis what's the max level a charcater can go to
<raylu> KaiHanari: How much are you charging/
<raylu> *?
<Toshibi> Because well, Windows sucks and Kubuntu + Beryl = Looks better than Vista and isn't a hog
<KaiHanari> raylu, think that cpu handle it?
<dwidmann> Not sure how real it is, but it's transparency for the panel -- : Configure panel -> appearance -> check transparency, click advanced options, slide the tint to where you want it.
<Balsamic_Chicken> cpk1 no, i tried, but didn't get it to work
<Dr_willis> Balsamic_Chicken,  i got the gameguide.. so they give some tips. like theres a lot of skills that are not work getting as primary skills.
<Balsamic_Chicken> cpk1 so now i boot into windows for it
<cpk1> Dr_willis: you using wine for oblivion?
<raylu> KaiHanari: I'm pretty sure it can *handle* it. I'm just not sure it'll handle it well enough that people won't get mad at you.
<Dr_willis> Balsamic_Chicken,  not sure what the max level is.
<Dr_willis> cpk1,  nope.
<KaiHanari> raylu, depends on the plan, the space and bw they want....
<reldruh> dwidmann: I couldn't set a background image for the panel and then an opacity with that
<orient2000> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Balsamic_Chicken> Dr_willis would i run out of high level monsters later on in game, which would slow me in leveling efforts?
<Alpha_Cluster> Toshibi: ant that the truth I tell people i have the best feature of vista already with beryl
<dwidmann> reldruh: correct, you can have one or the other
<raylu> KaiHanari: Can you give me a price range/example plan?
<Dr_willis> Balsamic_Chicken, dont worry about 'leveling' the game auto-gets-higher-level monsters as you level up.
<Toshibi> Alpha, I have made 5 converts in the last two weeks since I got Beryl Installed
<Balsamic_Chicken> Dr_willis cuz i'm thinking of giving away the "turn rat into lvl 16 monster" artifact
<reldruh> I went into kcontrol > Desktop > Windows Behaivor > Translucency
<reldruh> and am using that
<Dr_willis> Balsamic_Chicken,  its a little odd that way. :)   cant say that ive seen that gizmo yet.
<Balsamic_Chicken> Dr_willis cool, thx alot, and monsters regenerate right, after i clear an area?
<KaiHanari> raylu, suppose it would be fine to start out.... and if it started to slow down id have the userbase to justify a faster system....?
<Toshibi> It makes Linux pretty....which means, not to sound sexist, but it makes women want it
<Dr_willis> Balsamic_Chicken,  they can.. but you DONT get 'exp' for just killing things.
<Alpha_Cluster> Toshibi: i would but i mostly got really dumb people or hard core gamers around me
<Balsamic_Chicken> Dr_willis o, what's a little odd
<dwidmann> reldruh: well, that might do it
<Dr_willis> Balsamic_Chicken,  the game dont work that way.
<reldruh> dwidmann: that should be able to do what I want, I'm just having prolems configuring it
<Alpha_Cluster> so its harder to convert them
<Balsamic_Chicken> Dr_willis cool =), i just started playing, so i'm still feeling it out a bit hehe
<raylu> KaiHanari: Yeah, that's what I was thinking. But I'm also afraid that switching over to a faster system would cause some downtime/hassle for your clients.
<KaiHanari> raylu, dunno, havent though of that yet... $10/mo for 5gb w/ 100gb transfer?
<dwidmann> reldruh: I agree, that is a pain in the ***
<Toshibi> Yeah Alpha...I have really dumb people around me too....so I do the complete setup for them...
<reldruh> dwidmann: do you know how? Or can you give me any pointers?
<dwidmann> I think I might have done it before, maybe
<Alpha_Cluster> Toshibi: lol these are the people that think "linux is too complex i wont be able to do anything with it"
<dwidmann> I'll take a look
<Toshibi> I turn their computer into a Linux Appliance....
<Alpha_Cluster> lol
<KaiHanari> raylu, nah 2 hrs max to transfer the files and sql databases/ user accounts.
<Toshibi> Which is all they really need!!!
<Alpha_Cluster> ok so we need to get linux on a toaster i have desided
<Toshibi> lol....
<raylu> KaiHanari: If you can do it, sure. Let me look up my plan
<Toshibi> It wouldn't be hard
<KaiHanari> raylu, did that to my own site and subsites earlier today..
<agatha> i heard u can hack into other ppls computers
<Alpha_Cluster> i know
<reldruh> dwidmann: thanks, I'd appreciate it. It's like it's not recognizing the panel when I go into window-specific settings. I hit Detect Window and then click on the panel. It seems to find it fine, but then none of the preferences I set take effect
<fakepatriot> linux on a microwave seems mor plausible
<Dr_willis> agatha,  i hear the moon is made of green cheese also...
<agatha> someone actually did that to mine when i had windows me
<cpk1> hrmm it looks like oblivion would work on wine
<Alpha_Cluster> agatha: that would be considered incorrect use of the term hack
<Toshibi> I was at a friends house and talking to some people while their brother and my best friend installed Linux...
<fakepatriot> i heard that anna nicole smith is still dead
<Dr_willis> cpk1,  it might.. but i dont have the disks handy to do a reinstall under wine.
<agatha> they fixed some stuff on my computer
<raylu> KaiHanari: I paid $7/mo for 2Gb wit 50GB transfer
<agatha> lmao
<raylu> *with
<Toshibi> They were like "I don't know if I can use Linux"
<agatha> Well
<agatha> i know
<dwidmann> Should be in the Window specific settings - > Preferences, Transparency, that's the only place I can think to look reldruh
<agatha> I meant something else
<dawn> anyone know where I can dl the new vista/office 2007 fonts?
<Toshibi> I just started pointing out all of the devices in their house probably already running it
<agatha> dunno what they call it
<xJPM100x> could someone help me with wine?
<reldruh> dwidmann: that's where I am, but I only want it to apply to the panel and I think that's where my problem is
<Alpha_Cluster> Toshibi: you will lvoe this http://www.degredo.net/
<DaSkreech> Did someone say my name?
<reldruh> dwidmann: I hit detect and click the panel, but the rules don't take effect...
<dwidmann> Hmmm, try restarting kicker and see if it makes a difference
<KaiHanari> raylu, competitive prices.. :P .. but like i said, i havent looked into pricing yet.
<Toshibi> That person is my new HERO!!!
<KaiHanari> More looking at hardware
<agatha> 94% done
<KaiHanari> i know if i get customers i can profit.
<dwidmann> (alt + space: konsole -> killall kicker && wait 1 && kicker)
<fakepatriot> someone i need help again...or.....it is the same help i needed earlier but you guys forgot about me
<reldruh> dwidmann: thanks. That was my next Q :-)
<Alpha_Cluster> fakepatriot: lol we didnt forget you... you went silent
<reldruh> it says it needs a process or job ID
<fakepatriot> oh...well what was the last thing that happened?
<dwidmann> reldruh: then you didn't type exactly as I said ...
<dwidmann> copying + pasting works too
<lengau> @Toshibi - I have a friend who was complaining about installing the nVidia drivers in Kubuntu, so he decided to switch back to Windows.
<reldruh> dwidmann: haha. You're right. I missed the 'all' Kicker's gone now but it's not restarting
<agatha> lol
<Alpha_Cluster> omg nvidia are easy as can be
<Dr_willis> complaining about a 3 min install...
<Toshibi> lengau, I found a script called Invidia that does it flawlessly
<lengau> @Toshibi - Long story short - He's now back on Kubuntu after trouble with drivers on Windows.
<Toshibi> lol
<Dr_willis> you dont even have to go to the nvidia web site to download them.
<reldruh> dwidmann: did that refer to 1 second or 1 minute? Some other time interval?
<dwidmann> reldruh, well, it should, all you should need to do is type in kicker and hit enter
<Alpha_Cluster> Toshibi: beryl-project.org has a nvidia script that will install the driver AND beryl for you
<dwidmann> I might have accidentally set it to 1 minute
<dwidmann> One way to find out
<Toshibi> Alpha, really? Awesome...
<lengau> Toshibi - I used the script from the Beryl site on Edgy.
<Toshibi> I googled around...
<InuDuelist> What would be a good cache size for Opera?
<Alpha_Cluster> yeah its really nice
<agatha> the update it complete
<Toshibi> I got them installed before on my Xubuntu box....and Automatix installs one version...
<dwidmann> InuDuelist: as much as you can spare :)
<surgy> this is off topic and a stupid answer but i cannot remember: whats type of ram has three slots, one close to the edge on both sides and one right in the middle? and its farily new
<agatha> yay finally
<Toshibi> But now I have the official drivers
<reldruh> dwidmann: restarting kicker didn't do it
<adydas> I take it this is the best place to come when your in need of help?
<Alpha_Cluster> Toshibi: dont use automatix
<dwidmann> reldruh: drat
<reldruh> dwidmann: indeed
<lengau> I'm on Feisty, so I'm using the ones from there.
<Toshibi> Why not?
<Toshibi> It's painless....
<Alpha_Cluster> it messes up your dpkg manager
<dwidmann> surgy: if it's fairly new, it might be DDR2
<Toshibi> Hasn't messed mine up
<Dr_willis> automatix can lead to reformating/reinstalling
<agatha> Alpla_Cluster: What do i do after the adept updater is complete?
<Alpha_Cluster> that is why so many people had a problem upgrading to edgy
<adydas> At what part of the installation process should things ask you for the root password, i cant SU and i havent been asked for a root password during install
<fakepatriot> anyway guys if you are listening i follwed th instruction here https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html and then after doing the 2nd line of step 2 i got this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5365/
<cpk1> nevermind the fact that everything automatix does you can easily do yourself
<fakepatriot> what do i do now?
<reldruh> dwidmann: I can't get it to work for any specific windows. I just tried with konsole and nothing happened
<Dr_willis> 'Friends dont let friends use automatix'
<surgy> dwidmann: i was thinking that its in a dell deminsion close to the time when they first started putting P4s in the desktops
<Toshibi> Me, I waited until Edgy was out to install Kubuntu...
<Toshibi> I was having problems with this chipset and SATA that wasn't supported until Edgy was out
<surgy> wait.... feisty is out?
<Alpha_Cluster> adydas: ok http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.5.php
<Alpha_Cluster> surgy: feisty is not out till april
<Alpha_Cluster> hence the 7.04
<reldruh> surgy: no, not yet. April 19th is the release date
<cpk1> fakepatriot: you have restricted modules installed?
<dwidmann> surgy, how ancient :P (just kidding)
<Toshibi> The Feisty Betas are out, i believe
<Alpha_Cluster> no
<dwidmann> surgy: I'm not sure what it is ... it's certainly not DDR1
<Alpha_Cluster> Alpha is
<Alpha_Cluster> herd 3
<Toshibi> Alpha....I kew it was something greek :D
<surgy> <lengau> I'm on Feisty, so I'm using the ones from there.
<fakepatriot> i dop't know what that means so prolly no...unless i do...how do i check?
<fakepatriot> don't*
<InuDuelist> Greek?
<lengau> @surgy - I'm on Herd 3.
<Alpha_Cluster> DaSkreech: you guna explain to adydas how to add sources?
<InuDuelist> I'm Greek
<InuDuelist> Whatcha need
<dwidmann> surgy: if you've got something rare and geeky it could be Rambus or something
<surgy> lendau: kewl
<joe_> hey there, ive got ubuntu installed, but have dl and installed the kubuntu kde desktop package,
<Alpha_Cluster> French toast
<Toshibi> Yeah, Greek Alphabet, Alpha, Beta, Gamma, Epsilon....
<Adydas> Alpha_Cluster: Yeah erm permission denied
<cavallo> morning
<xJPM100x> how do I cd to a folder thats seperate names, like in my windows partition....
<lengau> surgy - I upgraded today. I wanted to test it.
<InuDuelist> Toshibi: You need the Greek alphabet?
<joe_> why do ppl say gnome's graphics are better than kde?? kde kicks gnomes ass imo
<cpk1> xJPM100x: backslashes
<Alpha_Cluster> Adydas: permission denied for what part?
<Toshibi> No, I don't need the greek alphabet
<lengau> surgy - It had yet to cra
<Toshibi> Well, I may....I could find it easy enough...
<InuDuelist> joe_: I think Gnome has better graphics than KDE mainly because they're cleaner
* lengau has logged off.
<Toshibi> If I was still doing Physics it would be helpful
<Alpha_Cluster> InuDuelist: that is a lie
<Adydas> Cannot write to `kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg' (Permission denied).
<InuDuelist> Though it can be fixed.
<surgy> dwidmann: my cusin wanted me to pick him up a stick of ram today so i assumed it was 400mhz pc3200 which is fairly common in that type of pc, came home and it was the wrong type
<InuDuelist> Alpha_Cluster: It may be, I haven't used Gnome in months
<newest> really?  i find KDE graphics waaaaaaaaaaaaaay better than gnomes!
<Daskreech2> agatha: Need help?
<dwidmann> joe: hard to say
<agatha> yeps
<xJPM100x> how do I cd to a folder thats seperate names, like in my windows partition....
<Alpha_Cluster> InuDuelist: KDE has always looked more streamlined
<Daskreech2> joe_: Beauty is an opinion
<Alpha_Cluster> agatha: oh make sure you use sudo for that
<Toshibi> I like GNOME....but I prefer KDE....and XFCE works great on older systems....I also have Enlightenment installed....just never use it
<Daskreech2> Some love the sweet beauty of the terminal :)
<InuDuelist> Alpha_Cluster: I lol'd.
<surgy> xjpm100x: first you choose a nick easier to type.... then you rename the folder
<Alpha_Cluster> terminal is soo nice
<lengau> I find GNOME's graphics (well, Gtk in general) bland. But you can get some really nice themes for it, too.
<fakepatriot> ! restricted modules
<agatha> ok
<cpk1> xJPM100x: once again, backslashes
<xJPM100x> its in my windows partition though, its my program files folder
<newest> im exttremely new to linux/ubuntu, i just switched to linux about 3 days ago from windows xp, loving linux so far!
<Alpha_Cluster> yeah gnome has blah themes and i find it to hard to customize gnome
<surgy> newest: good to know your converted
<newest> lengau: same here, gnome did come across pretty bland
<reldruh> newest: welcome :-)
<Toshibi> Newest, welcome to the Cult....
<Daskreech> crao
<xJPM100x> yes welcome
<newest> yeah, sick of the security paranoia that revolves around windows
<lengau> @newest: Welcome to the club. Have a <insert drink of your choice here> on me.
<Toshibi> lengau....it's got to be Kool Aid :D
<reldruh> newest: is there anything you need help getting setup?
<newest> I love how linux/ubuntu is almost totally configurable, if thats the right word lol
<lengau> Toshibi - you're right.
<Alpha_Cluster> security phobia? i just assumed i was cracked all the time
<newest> just getting used to the command lines and repositorys atm
<newest> had no probs though, great system imo!
<fakepatriot> anyone got answers for me?
<Daskreech> newest: Good place to start
<Toshibi> Seriously though, I could never get behind a version of Windows like I have with linux....I feel like a part of something grand and good....
<dwidmann> surgy: the stuff you've got in, does it look like this? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RDRAM
<orient2000> newest: are you kubuntu or ubuntu?
<newest> ubuntu
<Alpha_Cluster> Toshibi: that is cause you are behind something grand and good
<newest> but with kubuntu desktop, lol
<lengau> KDE, and Linux in general, is amazing when it comes to configurability, although sometimes not with user-friendlyness of the configuration.
<Daskreech> fakepatriot: What was the Question?
<Toshibi> Alpha, precisely
<lengau> @newest: That's how I started out.
<Adydas> Alpha_Cluster: Yeah erm i get permission denied when trying to edit the apt sources file let me guess i need SU for that?
<orient2000> get instal kubuntu looks better.
<Toshibi> I've actually started getting into Programming again, something I haven't done since my Commodore 64 Days
<d03boy_> does anyone know the word for the area of mexico that is a slum? people have cardboard houses there...
<lengau> @newest: If you're interested - search adept for usplash - you can put the Kubuntu boot theme on it.
* Dr_willis still has several C64's
<surgy> dwidmann: yes
<Toshibi> I love C64's
<fakepatriot> what are restricted modules and how do i know if i have them installed?
<newest> sweet, will do
<Toshibi> I want one and the IDE card for it
<Dr_willis> Toshibi,  go get the VICE emulator source code and compile/install it. :)
<cpk1> fakepatriot: aptitude search linux-restricted
<Alpha_Cluster> Adydas: yeap you need to sudo into it
<Toshibi> lol...I've looked at it a few times and considered doing it
<lengau> @orient2000 - Doesn't kubuntu-desktop and the Kubuntu usplash pretty much take care of all the changes between Ubuntu and Kubuntu?
<orient2000> to install kubuntu go to konsole and type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<cpk1> fakepatriot: i on the far left means installed, make sure its installed for your kernel
* lengau wants a C64...
<Dr_willis> Toshibi,  the version in the repos. dont work. :( gotta use the source
<Alpha_Cluster> ok could someone here tell me the benifit of aptitude over apt-get?
<reldruh> is there a way to change the login screen?
<Toshibi> But I think the next thing I'm going to do is learn some C++ or C#
<Dr_willis> lengau,  where ya at.. heh heh
<Daskreech> d03boy_: Ghetto :)
<dwidmann> surgy: good luck finding that stuff ....
<Dr_willis> lengau,  the emulators out are better.
<Alpha_Cluster> reldruh: yeah dl kdmtheme
<Adydas> sudo what?
<newest> acutally thats true, when i installed the kubuntu desktop package, it sorted out the splash screen too, looks great!
<Alpha_Cluster> Adydas: acutally
<lengau> @reldruh - Uninstall GDM, install KDM, reboot (or just stop GDM and start KDM)
<Toshibi> I used to have an Apple IIe Emulator....
<surgy> dwidmann: emmmm, he gave $3k for the comp lol
<Alpha_Cluster> Adydas: kdesu kate /etc/apt/soruces.list
<Dr_willis> Toshibi,  i tend to collect emulators. :)
<lengau> @dr_willis: Middle of Hickland (Tennessee).
<Toshibi> Yeah
<surgy> dwidmann: and it only has 64mb ram
<Daskreech> fakepatriot: I would guess drivers for video cards etc
<newest> ive still got gnome, just when i boot up if i feel like using gnome, i click on session and choose either KDE or gnome for my desktop
* lengau wants to get out of Tennessee
<Dr_willis> lengau,  im in indiana - check rummage/church/thrift shops - i found a C64 still shrinkwrapped in the box. :) for $5
<Toshibi> Lengau, I'm wanting to move to Asheville NC
<Dr_willis> lengau,  Ham radio guys still use them a lot
<lengau> @Dr_willis - Nice...
<Dr_willis> lengau,  then theres that "joystick" thats a C64 with games built in for about $20 you can hack
<Daskreech> reldruh: yup
<fakepatriot> this is what i got http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5366/ i have an amd athlon 64
<agatha> still doesnt work..
<reldruh> Alpha_Cluster: I downloaded kdmtheme but now what do I do with it?/
<agatha> well at least the password works
<Alpha_Cluster> reldruh: open kcontrol and it should be under administartion
<dwidmann> surgy: that hurts
<lengau> @Dr_willis - Yeah, trying to get into HAM radio. My friend and I are working on using two radios with directional antennas as a direct network between our houses (on the open bands, though)
<agatha> but the other stuff is still not working...
<reldruh> Alpha_Cluster: thank you :-)
<Alpha_Cluster> agatha: waht other stuff? did you copy the source to the bottom of the page and then sudo apt-get update
<fakepatriot> how do i install the modules i need?
<cpk1> fakepatriot: what does uname -a say?
<Alpha_Cluster> reldruh: np i also hate the default kdm theme
<Dr_willis> lengau,  i dont even have any ham radio gear any more.
<lengau> Then again... Don't know where I'd put another computer...
<Daskreech> !info monkeybubble
<ubotu> Package monkeybubble does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<Dr_willis> lengau,  i just listen to shortwave
<cpk1> fakepatriot: and what video card is this?
<reldruh> Alpha_Cluster: I just want it to match the rest of my desktop. I think I'll google around and find out how to make my own
<Adydas> Alpha_Cluster: Nah, thats no better
<surgy> dwidmann: yeah sucks for him i offered to build him one at the time exactly like it for $360 and he said "No, i want a brand new one with a warranty, look they will let me finance it, and its only $2.2k final price is only $3k
<lengau> Dr_willis - that's where we're experimenting.
<Alpha_Cluster> Adydas: what is the error you are getting?
<Adydas> (13 Permission denied)
<Alpha_Cluster> after what command?
<fakepatriot> uname -a says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5367/ i have an nvidia geforce 6150 le
<Adydas> after everything
<Adydas> but after
<Alpha_Cluster> what is the last command you typed?
<Adydas> wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<Adydas> as per that page you gave me
<agatha> ohh i see somethings working now
<Alpha_Cluster> well you run then
<Dr_willis> lengau,  not sure my dcc things work.  heh
<Alpha_Cluster> then you run "sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg"
<Alpha_Cluster> make sure there is the sudo
<Adydas> gpg: can't open `kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg': No such file or directory
<lengau> Dr_willis - That's okay. I just realized the time, anyway. Gotta be up early tomorrow.
<lengau> g'night everyone.
<fakepatriot> night
<Dr_willis> Heh. theres a Mothra Movie on.. :) gotta love the good old Monsters!
<cpk1> fakepatriot: try sudo nvidia-xconfig
<newest> that link - http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg, its a pgp key?
<Adydas> apparantly
<soulrider> it is
<fakepatriot> now what?
<Alpha_Cluster> yeah that link is a gpg key
<Alpha_Cluster> make sure it actauly downloads the key when you run wget
<fakepatriot> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5368/ i got that
<Alpha_Cluster> also make sure your in your home directory
<cpk1> fakepatriot: that means it worked
<dawn> can I install MS fonts into /etc/fonts?
<Dr_willis> !msttcorefonts
<fakepatriot> ok so what did that do?
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<Dr_willis> dawn,  you can aptget install them
<fakepatriot> if you dont mind me asking....
<dawn> I have the new cleartype font
<Dr_willis> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<cpk1> fakepatriot: mean way to restart x is ctrl alt backspace or you can log out of your session then ctrl alt backspace and see if the nvidia logo pops up
<dawn> thx
<Dr_willis> theres a fonts:\ thing you can enter in konqueror and isntall fonts on a per user basis also i think
<Alpha_Cluster> Dr_willis: Control Center -> Fonts
<fakepatriot> cool so is this gonna fix my "laggy" windows (not the OS) problem?
<Dr_willis> Alpha_Cluster,  bah! fonts:\ is cooler!or it is fonts:/
<Alpha_Cluster> ?
<cpk1> fakepatriot: if it works, be prepared for X to not start
<Alpha_Cluster> i gues...
<Alpha_Cluster> i dont use konqueror cheats much
<fakepatriot> why would i want x to not start?
<Alpha_Cluster> but yeah fonts:/ works too lol
<cpk1> fakepatriot: you wouldnt, but you might have broken something
<Adydas> Alpha_Cluster: [ Error writing /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied ]  How am i supposed to follow that step  from that website with permissions been denied
<Toshibi> Hey, you said there was a script on the Beryl Site to install the drivers and Beryl...is it for ATi?
<Alpha_Cluster> you have to use sudo to get permission
<agatha> which firefox should i download for kubuntu anyways?
<fakepatriot> ok well im gonna gonna restart X then i hope everything goes okay but from what i can tell from past experience...it won't
<Toshibi> My Friend has an ATi Card as opposed to my NVidia
<Alpha_Cluster> Toshibi: no
<Toshibi> Dang
<Alpha_Cluster> though i do have an howto for ATI R3xx cards...
<Alpha_Cluster> dont know if it works in ubutnu though
<Toshibi> I'm not sure what his is....
<Alpha_Cluster> i made it for sidux
<Toshibi> He has Kubuntu
<inteliwasp> is there any way to get a verbose log on xmms? i am tring to fix it but i have no idea where to start
<Adydas> ah shot, now i understand it
<Alpha_Cluster> ok
<Toshibi> Radeon 9200 SE
<Alpha_Cluster> the Open source radeon driver works for that i think
<Alpha_Cluster> will be slow but should be able to run via AIGLX
<Alpha_Cluster> jsut make sure you enable composite
<Adydas> so how do i fix the following, su: Authentication failure
<Dr_willis> inteliwasp,  xmms --help perhaps?
<fakepatriot> god damn you cpk1! i hope your happy! you solved my problem!...lol thanks plenty!
<Dr_willis> Adydas, use sudo ?
<Adydas> so i need to sudo su
<Alpha_Cluster> if you want su
<cpk1> fakepatriot: good to hear
<fakepatriot> also thanks to everyone else who helped out
<deathnote> how to scan for new hardware (eg ipod plug in) ?
<agatha> what do i type after tar zxvf moz*.tar.gz
<cpk1> i would like to know who the author of https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html is though
<Adydas> this is all so new, im used to my old woody ways
<Alpha_Cluster> deathnote:  HAL does that for us
<fakepatriot> now...what does it mean if half of my monitor is black?...no just  kidding
<inteliwasp> Dr_willis: that only showed commands, nothing on logging
<Alpha_Cluster> deathnote: an iPod should auto mount and Amarok should pick it up
<Dr_willis> inteliwasp,  no 'verbose' option eh?
<reldruh> does anybody here know how to make kdm themes?
<Dr_willis> reldruh,  check kde-look.org for tutorials?
<Alpha_Cluster> reldruh: best bet is reverse enginering with themes off kde-look
<cpk1> Dr_willis: might be important to note that https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html is wrong; sudo nvidia-glx-config enable should actually be sudo nvidia-xconfig
<reldruh> Dr_willis: I checked kde-artists and didn't find anything, I'll look at kde-look
<reldruh> Alpha_Cluster: I have one here that I'm looking at, I just had a few Q's about it
<inteliwasp> Dr_willis: ya, when ever i try to play any kind of file, it just skips over it
<Alpha_Cluster> least taht how i leanred to make gdm themes for ubuntu
<Alpha_Cluster> ahh
<Dr_willis> inteliwasp,  like it gos down the playlist trying to play file 1, fails.. go to 2, then 3 then 4 and so on?
<inteliwasp> Dr_willis: exatly
<Dr_willis> inteliwasp,  does any other sound work?
<inteliwasp> Dr_willis: do you mean other players?
<Dr_willis> inteliwasp,  yes..
<Dr_willis> or system sounds and so on
<inteliwasp> Dr_willis: they do, but i dont have use of my mic or installed programs like secondlife or things on cediga dont work well
<Dr_willis> inteliwasp,  sounds almost like an alsa/arts/oss issue
<Toshibi> I keep hearing about this cedega....what's the deal with it?
<Dr_willis> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Toshibi> Cool
<Toshibi> Helpful bot.
<inteliwasp> !snak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fakepatriot> sweet i have been looking for that
<inteliwasp> !botsnak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botsnak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !botsnak
<Dr_willis> heh
<Trickser> hello, i can't use my secret keys in kmail...
<fakepatriot> does the cedega thing work with kubuntu?
<Alpha_Cluster> yeah
<Dr_willis> fakepatriot,  of course
<Dr_willis> :)
<Alpha_Cluster> but you want nvidia card for best effect
<Trickser> i have used them to encrypt files, but i am not able to use them in kmail
<Toshibi> Oh, that's fairly painless...
<Dr_willis> its comercial also.. $5 a mo..
<fakepatriot> good thing i have an nvidia
<Trickser> i can use them to sign, but not to encrypt
<Dr_willis> depends on what games ya like..wine can run a lot of them allready
<Toshibi> Yeah
<cpk1> fakepatriot: wine and cedega should both run the same games
<Toshibi> I'm stuck with Windows for 1, uno, ein, game...
<Alpha_Cluster> cedega is mostly just a nbice front end
<Dr_willis> cpk1,  'should' :)
<Toshibi> If not for that game I could give up Windows completely
<Dr_willis> games are for the weak!
<Toshibi> Haha
<cpk1> i guess its a ymmv but so far everything that my room mate runs on cedega I run on wine
<Dr_willis> for a long time every new WoW patch required a cedega update.. wine couldent keep up.
<Toshibi> Well, I would have 120 Gigs of HDD space if I could give up AVP2
<Dr_willis> but (#*@&@ on WoW now.. :)
<fakepatriot> how do i know which version i need?
<Dr_willis> read the cedega homepage? :)  heh
<Alpha_Cluster> Toshibi: well here is what you do... break your disc so you cant play it no more
<Toshibi> I have the No Disc crack
<fakepatriot> oh...man you guys make me feel dumb...lol
<cpk1> or just use wine =)
<Alpha_Cluster> ...
<Toshibi> It's my friends game and I'm a pirate....garrrr
<Alpha_Cluster> lol
<orient2000> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<inteliwasp> Dr_willis: any idea on how to fix my trubles?
<cpk1> crossover just got into gaming apps as well
<Dr_willis> inteliwasp,   not really. Im glad i have like NO problems with my creative audigy cards
<Toshibi> But I swear it's the most funnest game eVAR!!!
<deathnote> [12:59]  <Alpha_Cluster> deathnote: an iPod should auto mount and Amarok should pick it up <-- let's say i canceled it, then i want it to auto detect without replugging in, can i?
<Alpha_Cluster> open amarok
<Alpha_Cluster> and its in settings
<deathnote> its not mounted
<jay> Is there a deb search site like how there's rpm-find.net?
<inteliwasp> Dr_willis: do you have experience with ntp?
<Alpha_Cluster> realy? it should be mounted still
<Toshibi> How can you tell if the ATi driver is installed? Does it have a splash like NVidia or is it just there?
<Alpha_Cluster> jay: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<jay> thanks
<fakepatriot> isn't there an alternative to cedega? i am a bit of a pirate and don't like paying for stuff...
<Alpha_Cluster> fakepatriot: yeah wine at www.winehq.com
<inteliwasp> wine
<Alpha_Cluster> i think ubuntu even has an verision in the repos
<soulrider> cant cedega be installed from CVS without having to pay ?
<soulrider> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<jay> any none ubuntu site? their repos is limited
<inteliwasp> jay: have you added the multiverse?
<Dr_willis> inteliwasp,  not really. cant say that ive used ntp much if at all
<Alpha_Cluster> jay: Ubuntu has almost as many as Debian
<inteliwasp> Dr_willis: well for some odd reason i have it active, but my clock still runs way fast and the ntp port has an unknown program holding it so i cant manualy reset it
<Jucato> Ubuntu has over 20,000 packages
<Dr_willis> inteliwasp,  i had some odd issues where the  cpu clock ran at 2x+ normal speed. :)
<Dr_willis> inteliwasp,  the seconds would fly by.
<inteliwasp> Dr_willis: then again, i do constanly use F@H....
<Dr_willis> heh..
<inteliwasp> Dr_willis: could that mess it up?
<Dr_willis> inteliwasp,  i woudlent think so.
<fakepatriot> someone should make a computer that has all of the perfect hardware for linux so i dont have to deal with this stuff...
<Dr_willis> fakepatriot,  thers sevral linux vendors out that sell pcs
<inteliwasp> Dr_willis: ya, i just chut it down, not change, what do i need to do to fix it?
<Dr_willis> fakepatriot,  even walmart.com had some at one time
<fakepatriot> lol
<Dr_willis> inteliwasp,  not sure.. perhaps some one else has issues/info on the wiki/forums
<fakepatriot> i hate walmart
<Dr_willis> fakepatriot,  they had $300 linux box's at one time.
<Alpha_Cluster> system76 or soemthing like that sells ubuntu comps
<Dr_willis> Frys has $100 linux box's
<fakepatriot> jesus!
<jay> everything is uncommented in my sources.list file
<jay> and additions have been made
<Dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Alpha_Cluster> lol
<fakepatriot> can these "linux boxes" run the games i want to play?
<Dr_willis> fakepatriot,  do you THINK a $100 linux box has a quad-sli-10000gb ram system?
<Dr_willis> fakepatriot,  :)
<jay> I'm tryin to get emesene
<fakepatriot> ...lol i should have guessed *hangs head in disappointment*
<inteliwasp> Dr_willis: i ran a stopwatch to my sys clock, the computer runs 1 min at 59.7 secs
<fakepatriot> i can't wait to get my A+ certification so i can make some cash and build my own pc
<Alpha_Cluster> inteliwasp: lol i think your stop watch is wrong there man...
<Dr_willis> inteliwasp,  heh heh.. mine ran 5+ min for every min.
<Dr_willis> inteliwasp,  made the Keyboard repeate rate really fast!
<[DMG] 6StringKng> shoudl I install some kind of firewall?
<Dr_willis> [DMG] 6StringKng,  depends.. do you need one?
<inteliwasp> Dr_willis: well how do i find out what program is holding a port?
<[DMG] 6StringKng> uh, not to worried about it
<Dr_willis> [DMG] 6StringKng,  linux has firewalling features built in..
<[DMG] 6StringKng> k
<Dr_willis> inteliwasp,  i would guess its the ntp or similer service.
<Dr_willis> ive never heard of a port being 'held'
<[DMG] 6StringKng> I knew the kernel does or whatever but didnt know if I needed to take it anything past that
<Dr_willis> !guarddog
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<inteliwasp> Dr_willis: when ever i try to ude ntpdate, i can't use it bc the port was in use...
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. let me try inteliwasp
<Dr_willis> audigy:~$ ntpdate
<Dr_willis> 12 Feb 01:25:09 ntpdate[11056] : no servers can be used, exiting
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. my clock is off by an hr.
<Dr_willis> :)
<fakepatriot> can someone run me through mounting my storage hard drive real quick?
<inteliwasp> Dr_willis: try ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<Dr_willis> ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<Dr_willis> 12 Feb 00:26:43 ntpdate[11096] : step time server 87.139.100.253 offset -3605.114920 sec
<Dr_willis> heh - there we go..
<inteliwasp> Dr_willis: i get "12 Feb 01:14:12 ntpdate[32177] : the NTP socket is in use, exiting"   look at the time, it really is 12:28 local...
<Dr_willis>  it even set the clock right. :)
<fakepatriot> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Xoss> if i download the binaries for apache2 and php does the dependencies also come with it already or do i still have to download them???
<Dr_willis> inteliwasp,  i dont have the ntp servers insrtalled or running. that may be the issue for ya
<inteliwasp> "You can browse my brain at..." that is just weired...
<Alpha_Cluster> you dont love browsing brains? But its soo fun
<Dr_willis> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<inteliwasp> Dr_willis: i'm gonna remove the server and just cron job the ntpdate...
<Dr_willis> inteliwasp,  i just tossed that command in my rc.local script :)
* inteliwasp never restarts...
<orient2000> Mounting Partitions. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<inteliwasp> Dr_willis: arg! it still wont free up...
<Dr_willis> inteliwasp,  reboot! :0
<Dr_willis> oh wait thats the windows answer
<inteliwasp> i think i had better...
<inteliwasp> !uptime
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uptime - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> format the C: drive!
<Dr_willis> warez the serial !
<Dr_willis> :)
<inteliwasp> no "c:" drives exists!
<Dr_willis> i think you better just reformat, and install dos 2.1
<inteliwasp> uptime::: 01:22:27 up 15 days, 10 min
<Minataku> My record uptime is 102 days
<Minataku>  00:35:20 up 47 days, 11:24,  4 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.03, 0.13
<Minataku> There's my current
<Dr_willis> uptime::: 01:22:27 up 150,098,817 days, 10 min
<inteliwasp> ya know... even tho dos 2.x was before my time, i had worked on a dos 2.x box... my experience was "promitive"
<Dr_willis> :)
<inteliwasp> *primitive
<Dr_willis> FreeDos1.0
<inteliwasp> before i reboot, is there any way to make amarok or kaffine slimmer or more like xmms/winamp like minimalistic?
<Dr_willis> I rember actually multitasking in DR-dos (i think)
<Minataku> DR-DOS had task switching
<Minataku> It wasn't actually multitasking
<soulrider> Dr_willis: i need some pro help :P
<Dr_willis> i thought it had like 2 ways of multitasking
<Dr_willis> but its been years...
<unix_infidel> multitasking?
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Both were the same thing, different name
<unix_infidel> in dos?
<unix_infidel> riiiight.
<Dr_willis> I was playing nethack, and reading the guide  in another instance
<Dr_willis> unix_infidel,  dr-dos yes..
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Unless it was actually Multiuser DOS
<unix_infidel> Dr_willis: it'd be awesome if cmd has a program like screen.
<inteliwasp> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DR-DOS
<Minataku> But if it was DR-DOS it wasn't multitasking, it was suspend one, run the other
<Dr_willis> http://www.drdos.net/documentation/multtask/01mtch1.htm
<orient2000> How about Vista Dos 2007?
<Minataku> Funny, that's not in the version I use, dr0ne
<inteliwasp> does that exist?
<Minataku> * Dr_willis
<soulrider> orient2000: wth is that ?
<Dr_willis> inteliwasp,  yes.. i used it ages ago
<Dr_willis> the url i pasted imply that it can have multi-dos sessins that do multitask.. or it can do some sort of switching as well.
<orient2000> Is Vista Dos still compatible?
<inteliwasp> i ment orient2000"s emntion of vista dos
<unix_infidel> orient2000: tehre's no such thing.
<unix_infidel> the new version of DOS is called cmd, in vista this is called powershell.
<orient2000> So is it still Dos?
<unix_infidel> it's a much more extensible command line, still VERY incapable.
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Yeah, but I don't remember any such "virtual DOS sessions"
<Minataku> NT has no DOS
<Minataku> NT has a lousy VM system
<orient2000> NT is WARP OS/2 from IBM
<Minataku> In which it runs a half-DOS. half-NT bastard child
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  i dident say it worked well... :) heh heh.. but i do seem to recall using it.. for somtning..
<soulrider> guys, youre talking about windows, ill wash your mouths with soap :P
<Minataku> Dr_willis: I know, I used the task switching to cheat at ADOM
<Dr_willis> heh. I dont see a similer feature in freedos
<Minataku> Wand of Wishing with 0x7FFFFFFF charges, baby
<mart81> d for today. So, there's no telling where I could be. (view schedule)
<Minataku> Practically invincible with that thing
<mart81> sorry guys... i hit my keyboard
<Dr_willis> heh
<Minataku> It was excellent for that because ADOM was suspended while I ran the hex editor and mucked with the active save file, bypassing the protection check
<soulrider> whats ADOM >
<soulrider> ?
<Dr_willis> !adom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !find adom
<Minataku> Ancient Domains Of Mystery
<ubotu> File adom found in python-xml
<Dr_willis> hmm
<Minataku> There's a Linux version, dunno why it's not in *buntu
<soulrider> i guess im too young
<Dr_willis> the licensing I think
<Minataku> But this was the DOS version I was playing
<Minataku> Dr_willis: It's binary only, yeah, but I thought *buntu wasn't as asinine as Debian
<Minataku> It's binary only to keep the secrets of the game secret
<Dr_willis> Heck the Vice emulator packages for ubuntu - dont even work.. since they dont nclusde the right rom files.
<Dr_willis> but the source code does...
<Minataku> His next game, the successor is slated to be open source
<Dr_willis> so... well. not sure  how they decide tis stuff
<soulrider> Minataku: how old is that game ?
<Minataku> soulrider: Not that old at all, really
<Minataku> Lemme look for it's page
<soulrider> i see
<soulrider> RPGs are not too big down here....
<Dr_willis> was ADOM the one with a Lord of the Rings type  world?
<soulrider> especially not PC RPGs
<Dr_willis> gotta love the NETHACK type RPG's
<Dr_willis> takes HArd core people to play them!
<Minataku> http://www.adom.de/adom/index.php3
<soulrider> Dr_willis: never played it
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Exactly what ADOM is
<Minataku> Nethack-style, CUI RPg
<Minataku> *RPG
<Minataku> CUI being Character User Interface
<Toshibi> What is this Nethack I keep hearing about?
<Toshibi> Is it fun?
<Dr_willis> !nethack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nethack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> We don' need no steenkin' graphics
<Dr_willis> !info nethack
<Minataku> !!!
<ubotu> Package nethack does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<Minataku> BLASPHEMY
<soulrider> LOL
<Dr_willis> Toshibi,  only one of the oldest CRPG games out.. :)
<Toshibi> I know it's an RPG....but beyond that...
<Minataku> I used to play on MUDs, those were (still are) fun
<Minataku> No graphics at all
<Dr_willis> nethack-console - Text-based overhead view D&D-style adventure game
<Minataku> It's imagination all the way
<Dr_willis> nethack-qt - Text-based/Qt overhead view D&D-style adventure game
<Toshibi> Oh, nevermind...
<Minataku> If you don't like MUDs... it's because you have no imagination
<inteliwasp> Dr_willis: well...... i hate my life sometimes... now is one of them....
<Dr_willis> never mind? You........................  kid! heh
<Dr_willis> :)
<Minataku> Dr_willis: How old are you?
<Dr_willis> kids these days! got no appreciation for the old skool!
<Minataku> If you don't mind
<Dr_willis> almost 40 - Ick!
<Dr_willis> :)
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> I'm 21
<inteliwasp> i love old school!
<Toshibi> I used to play Hitchhikers Guide on the Apple II at a friends house and it was like that....I was only interested in it because his sister and I used to play it...she was hot :D
<Dr_willis> I got computers older then some of these people in here.
<soulrider> i guess that if i ask if someone played knights of the old republic ill get beat up :P
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Oldest?
* inteliwasp is almost 23...
<Dr_willis> got a vic-20, and a timex sinclare 1000 here.
<inteliwasp> do they run linux :)
<Minataku> My oldest... well, it depends on your definition of a computer
<fakepatriot> KotOR was awesome
<Toshibi> I almost bought those at a local thrift shop here, Willis
<Dr_willis> I recall a C64 linux
<Minataku> In which case it's either the TRS-80 PC-1 (First generation LCD with the green UV filter)
<Dr_willis> Toshibi,  they are cute to have on a desk.. but not too useable :)
<soulrider> ive never seen any of those computers lol
<soulrider> well, its probably a culture thing
<Toshibi> Yeah Dr, but they were like $5
<meteor-1500> hi all - how can i get the dmesg log from my last boot up
<inteliwasp> Dr_willis: well by rebooting, i have created more problems...
<Minataku> Or the NEC PC-8201 (One of the first laptops)
<soulrider> most likely not many people were interested in them here
<Dr_willis> I have a GP32 that can run the vice c64 emulator.
<Minataku> Or the Toshiba T1200 (First laptop with a hard drive)
* Dr_willis rembers the C64 'portable' comptuer
<Dr_willis> i always wanted one...
<Dr_willis> :)
<Minataku> I believe the TRS-80 Pocket Computer-1 was the first handheld computer
<Minataku> Since it actually fit the criteria to be considered a computer
<Dr_willis> now  they got one that fits in a atari joystick case.
<inteliwasp> no no no, the human mind is the first computer
<Minataku> I collect old computers, too (if that's not obvious enough already XD )
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  ive been getting rid of my old ones..
<Minataku> My latest is a Dell System 316LT... their first laptop model
<meteor-1500> i've got a problem when i boot in normal mode my system freezes just after kdm appears, when i boot in recovery mode and then start kdm, it works fine
<Dr_willis> i got a CD32 - but cant find the powersupply..
<Dr_willis> heh
<Minataku> Dr_willis: !!!!!
<meteor-1500> anyone know what I can do to try and find out why?
* Minataku grabs a LART
<Dr_willis> several amigas, c63's and so forth
<Dr_willis> oops C64
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Ship them to me
<Dr_willis> where you at?
<Minataku> I've wanted an Amiga for ages
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Eastern Virginia
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  the amiga emulators out - are MUCH better then the real thing.
<inteliwasp> what do i need to run after installing a new kernel to get the nvidia drivers to work?
<Dr_willis>  reinstall the nvidia packages.
<Minataku> Dr_willis: If you're just going to throw them away I don't give a flying fart
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  sold some at the last rummage sale.
* inteliwasp reads what he typed and notice how confusing it looks...
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  old ham operators like them..
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Screw them, you've got me on your ass now
<Dr_willis> heh...
<Dr_willis> im not even sure they could survive the shipping.
<Minataku> What Amigas you got? List 'em
<Dr_willis> 2 or 3 A1200s i think.. and a 500.
<Dr_willis> and a cd32
* Minataku clutches the LART, foaming at the mouth slightly
<Minataku> I'll take 'em all
<Minataku> Ship 'em cheap as possible and quote me
<Dr_willis> well when it warms up. remind me.. its cold in the garrage. and ill box some up and send ya.
<Minataku> Or free if you're nice
<Minataku> :3
<Dr_willis> its like -10 here right now.
<Minataku> Ouch
<meteor-1500> struth
<cpk1> yeah no kidding its like 50f here
<cpk1> i'm freezing when I go outside
<inteliwasp> single digits here
<Minataku> Dr_willis: If you could ship free to a jobless college student that'd be even better XD
<Dr_willis> 9-12 inches of snow...
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  sure..  no prob.. the problem is finding a good Monitor for them
<Minataku> Sooner or later I'll make use of my webspace
<Minataku> Dr_willis: No such thing needed. TV sets work with Amigas IIRC
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  they CAN work.. but they dont look near as good.
<elyon225> I just updated my system to Kernal -11, but when trying to boot it, it won't start X because it can not run the "nvidia install"... anyone know where to start here?
<Minataku> Unless they're PAL
<Dr_willis> thats one big issue.
<inteliwasp> anyone know how to reset the nvidia drivers?
<Dr_willis> actual amiga monitor is much nicer looking.
<Dr_willis> but if ya just play games. :) it dont matter
<Minataku> Dr_willis: When you have 0, <1 is still better ;3
<surgy> good night
<Toshibi> elyon, did you backup X11.conf?
<Dr_willis> theres some amiga-to vga adaptors out i rember
<surgy> hi minataku!
<Minataku> Hi, surgy
<surgy> bye minataku :(
<Minataku> Night, surgy
<elyon225> Toshibi: I didn't back it up, no... Adept just told me to update, so I did lol
<Minataku> Sweet, Suns from genii and Amigas from Dr_willis
<inteliwasp> elyon225: you have the same problem as me
<Toshibi> So, you're stuck at a command line?
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Anything else you were just gonna throw out?
<elyon225> inteliwasp: But you were able to boot into the previous kernel just fine too?
<Dr_willis> i just wish i could find that cd32 powersupply.. but if ya want to do the research ya can convert a PC power supply to it.
<inteliwasp> yes
<elyon225> Toshibi: When booting into the new kernel, yes.
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Shouldn't be too difficult
<Dr_willis> I got to clean the garrage some day.
<elyon225> Toshibi: I was able to boot into the old one fine, though.
<Minataku> Could probably build my own from scratch even
<Dr_willis> CD32 even has the SX-1 expansion - that turns it into a real amiga
<Minataku> I'm a Computer Engineering Technology student
<elyon225> Toshibi: Of course, I don't understand why they're both available... I thought updating would overwrite the old one...
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Sweet
<Dr_willis> but the thing was so cheaply made.. i had to basiclly hot glue it together.
<Toshibi> Everytime you update your kernel you have to reinstall the drivers
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Whatever you don't want it's a very safe bet that I probably want it
<Minataku> lol
<inteliwasp> arg
<Minataku> Dr_willis: If it arrives dead then the chips will make nice additions to my collection of those
<elyon225> Toshibi: Is that all it would take?  And why are both kernels in GRUB then?
<inteliwasp> elyon225: backup :)
<Toshibi> inteliwasp, exactly....
<Dr_willis> elyon225,  so you can boot the older and ask how to fix the newer. :)
<Minataku> EPROMs, CPUs, anything socketed
<Minataku> Fair game XD
<elyon225> Dr_willis: lol good point.
<Dr_willis> heh.
<Toshibi> But, they will both show up there because they do...I'm a noob, but I've gone through all of this before
<cpk1> elyon225: both are in grub because you didnt uninstall the old one, mostly because its good practice to have at least 2-3 kernels on your machine
<Minataku> Still lack a metalcap ceramic DIP
<Minataku> I have 0 of them in my collection >.<
<elyon225> cpk1: But do all the kernels have different config files?  I don't understand why one has valid drivers and the other doesn't.
<Minataku> Like white/purple ceramic with silver/gold die cap
<newest007> hey how do i find out what version of KDE i have installed?
<Toshibi> elyon, because....it's a different kernel....
<inteliwasp> Dr_willis: since you have alot of older computers, do you have the old slot a antlon processor?
<cpk1> elyon225: more like your linux-restricted-modules is wrong
<elyon225> newest007: Run kde-config --version
<Dr_willis> newest007,  its in EVERY help menu of every kde app.. :)
<meteor-1500> is there a way in linux to specify the order in which sound cards are detected?
<elyon225> cpk1: Well, I noticed that was one of the packages that Adept installed.
<meteor-1500> i have a audigy card and a tv card that has a mixer on it
<underdog5004> meteor-1500, yep, but I can't remember
<newest007> sweet, ty
<meteor-1500> sometimes the tv card is dsp0 and mixer0, sometimes the sound card is
<meteor-1500> underdog5004: lol ta
<newest007> looks like i have version 3.5.5 - is this the latest realease of KDE?
<cpk1> no
<Minataku> Dr_willis: I have an appreciation for where we've been... since if we weren't there then, we wouldn't be here now
<elyon225> newest007: The latest is 3.5.6
<Dr_willis> 3.5.6 is mainly bug fixs from waht ive noticed
<newest007> how do i update to version 3.5.6?
<Minataku> As any subminor release should be
<underdog5004> I haven't noticed a difference from before and after I upgraded.
<elyon225> Dr_willis: Yeah, I installed it anyway... even though the list of bugfixes was all for things I don't use ;)
<underdog5004> kde
<Dr_willis> the kubuntu web site - has details on that upgrade
<Jucato> !kde | newest007
<ubotu> newest007: KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<meteor-1500> pissing down @ the dams
<Jucato> bah sorry
<Minataku> newest007: Wait for the first or second numbers to change
<meteor-1500> oops wrong window
<Minataku> Save you a heap of trouble
<cpk1> just wait for kde4
<Jucato> newest007: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php
<Jucato> cpk1: wait for (more than) half a year
<Toshibi> I hear KDE 4 is going to be something sweet
<Minataku> I just hope it doesn't look like Vista
<Dr_willis> yep - i think the 3.5.6 upgrade broke a few things..
<elyon225> Toshibi: So, bottom line, if I download the official nvidia drivers (which I've been using), I should be able to run that from the command line of the new kernel and then startx?
<newest007> thing is, i actually have ubuntu installed, i used the sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop the other day, but it gave me 3.5.5
<cpk1> Jucato: i was expecting kde4 to be out before summer
<Minataku> Everything breaks things
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  it will look like the C64 geos
<Toshibi> or you could just run xorg.conf again...
<Jucato> cpk1: sorry to disappoint you, though
<Toshibi> I think
<Jucato> Dr_willis: broke what?
<elyon225> Toshibi: From within the new kernel, right?
<Toshibi> It's been a while and it was in 6.06 when I did it
<inteliwasp> i hate my life...
<Toshibi> or maybe even 5.10
<elyon225> Toshibi: I'm really confused on this... does each kernel use a different xorg.conf file or something?
<cpk1> elyon225: no
<Minataku> Last time I updated my kernel was...
<Minataku>  01:07:46 up 47 days, 11:57,  4 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<inteliwasp> elyon225: no it's the nvidia driver interfacinf with the kernel
<Minataku> 47.5 days ago
<Minataku> lol
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  i noticed that the kxrander (to change res) thing has a 'configure display' entry that pops up window.. to convifure the display.. thats blank.. for one. :)
<Dr_willis> but not sure if that EVER worked.
<Minataku> lol
<ifti> does anyone use linuxant driverloader and gnome network manager together?
<Minataku> You'd think a simple frontend to xrandr would be easy to implement
<inteliwasp> how do i get arounf the sudo and the timestamp problem?
<Jucato> Dr_willis: maybe because it's set by default to launch the default KDE display kcontrol module, but Kubuntu uses the kde-guidance one
<Dr_willis>  i also noticed that my usb devices aint auto mounting right now.
<elyon225> inteliwasp: So, basically, each kernel does have SOME configuration files specific to itself, and those files are not referencing a valid video driver? lol I'm so lost on kernels... figureed it was the base system and there would only be one per system.
<Jucato> Dr_willis: strange... that works fine here...
<Minataku> I hate automounting >.>
<Dr_willis> its like showing the /usr/var/somthing dir not the /media/one
<draik> What package do I need to view quicktime videos online with FireFox?
<elyon225> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<Dr_willis> of course this system has so many other things twiddled and tewaked and messed with...
<Jucato> draik: you have mozilla-mplayer installed?
<elyon225> draik: that was for you.
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Advanced Linux user?
<draik> Not for my computer
<draik> friend's computer
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  just dont leave things alone. :)
<inteliwasp> elyon225: the nvidia drivers look for the kernel by way of the settings and matching it with the uname
<elyon225> draik: Same applies for his, though :)
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Should switch then, lol
<Dr_willis> i HAVE gotten my Logitech G15 keyboard + lcd - working with lcdproc
<newest007> when i open up firefox, the default font size is waay to small, how do i make the default font size larger?
<Jucato> draik: one of the mozilla multimedia plugins, like mozilla-mplayer wil do
<Dr_willis> so thats nifty
<Minataku> *buntu isn't to friendly when it comes to tweaking
<Minataku> s/to/too/
<Jucato> Minataku: well, not really
<mart81> inteliwasp: quit the konsole tab and start another one?
<Dr_willis> sure it is.. ya just got to know where to tweak
* Jucato begs to disagree but won't push the topic
<Dr_willis> and learn what to read.
<inteliwasp> mart81: ???
<Minataku> The issue is that making things so easy in front makes things incredibly complicated behind the scenes
<Dr_willis> learn the linux fundamentals.. and how things work,. and you never go wrong. (well.. sort of) heh heh
<newest007> is it as necessary to have a firewall installed when running ubuntu as it is say if i were to run windows xp?
<Jucato> Minataku: hm?
<Dr_willis> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<cpk1> newest007: no
<newest007> if so, whats a good firewall for ubuntu?
<Toshibi> newest, it sort of depends...
<Minataku> Dr_willis: I prefer not working around a framework someone has already set up
<Dr_willis> newest007,  there the features allready there.. and its proerly not needed that badly
<elyon225> Dr_willis: Heh, I'm working on it... long, slow process (and has so far driven me to reinstall Kubuntu about 10 times (amidst installing 4 other distros a few times too)
<Toshibi> If you're not running a bunch of weird services and programs, then not really
<mart81> inteliwasp: problems with the timer of sudo in the future right? Just starting another konsole tab works for me.
<cpk1> newest007: there is only iptables... unless you have a special reason for a firewall you will be in way over your head
<Minataku> I go in wrenches blazing, I don't like stepping around what's already there to avoid breaking everything
<Toshibi> I have this box on the DMZ with no firewall
<Dr_willis> i got a linksys router that blocks a lot of things..
<Dr_willis> but with no fancy services going.. thers nothing to attack.. so....
<elyon225> okay, well I have the nvidia drivers... will try rebooting and seeing if that works.
<newest007> sweet, ty
<inteliwasp> mart81: well i have a fast clock (was over 45 mins ahead) and i'm in the tty
<Minataku> My D-Link router is like a brick wall... reinforced with a force field
<mart81> inteliwasp: ah i am sorry, forget what i said
<Minataku> Unless it's coming in through an established outbound-first connection... it's not coming in. Period.
<newest007> lol, just that ive only recently been using linux for like 3 days now, im still in that security paranoia frame of mind as when i was using windows xp
<Minataku> XD
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  it isent affected by that dcc exploit is it? :)
<newest007> loving ubuntu!
<Toshibi> I only installed an antivirus a few weeks ago because my system was runnign slow...but then I figured out I had messed up some configuration files
<inteliwasp> mart81: the file i need to edit acording to sudo does not exist yet...
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Not a chance
<Minataku> I know because people tried it on me
<Minataku> lol
<mart81> inteliwasp: lol
<Minataku> I get something like "DCC SEND" then an assload of zeroes
<Minataku> I'm thinking to myself "What the crap is this"
<Minataku> X3
<Dr_willis> doh.. carefull what you say...
<Dr_willis> :)
<Minataku> I did
<Dr_willis> just typing that stuff can make peopel crash
<inteliwasp> mart81: i'll just use the touch command  >:)
<orient2000> I was thinking of doing hoax version of linux VISTA looks like so people would get it from P2P, install it use it for couuple days and realize it is so good and then.....what a hell I use Linux? Hehehe
<Minataku> Dr_willis: That's why I didn't type any actual zeroes
<Minataku> Besides, it was the OTHER one that was a plaintext trigger
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  ive seen it work without the zeros just the  'XXX Send' stuff would do it
<Dr_willis> heh
<Dr_willis> accidently did it once in here.
<Minataku> "stxrtkxylxggxr"
<Minataku> Defused to protect the innocent
* inteliwasp wants wo take a bunch of kubuntu CDs and run them on store displays
<ifti> GAAAH
<Dr_willis> Gaah?
<Toshibi> I was in Wal Mart and was looking at all of the Vista based new computers....
<Minataku> Remember, playing with grenades is perfectly acceptible... provided the explosive charge and fuse are removed
<Toshibi> I opened note pad and typed "Vista is too expensive and worthless. Visit www.ubuntu.org."
<Minataku> After that you're left with a rather attractive paperweight and conversation piece
<m4rtin> I'm having som trouble to modprobe acer_acpi on Kubuntu Edgy AMD64 (Error inserting acer_acpi (/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/extra/acer_acpi.ko): No such device). Any idea?
* inteliwasp remembers when XP came out and none of the wal-mart computer could run it
<Dr_willis> "use Vista - you dont need those 3-10% fps anyway!"
<Minataku> lol
<Dr_willis> or so the benchmarks ive read. show..
<Dr_willis> 3-10% loss in fps
<Minataku> Vista; the OS for computer nerds with small penises.
<inteliwasp> on the high end boxes?
<Alpha_Cluster> no its use Vista -- Working drivers are for losers!
<fakepatriot> lol
<Balsamic_Chicken> Minataku i thought only computer nerds used linux
<Minataku> s/computer/gaming/
<Minataku> Sorry
<Minataku> lol
<Alpha_Cluster> its quickly becoming less a nerdy thing lol
<Alpha_Cluster> now its more cool then nerdy to run linux
<Minataku> Especially since Vista is looking to be a six billion dollar failure
<Dr_willis> We need the BeOS!
<inteliwasp> i have converted many average joes and janes to linux
<fakepatriot> hey guys should i install firefox or just stick with konqueror?
<Dr_willis> i perfer firefox
<Alpha_Cluster> i uese firefox
<cpk1> and i use konq
<inteliwasp> your choice really...
<Alpha_Cluster> its mostly upto your prefrences
<Minataku> Six years in the making... Six billion dollars spent... Six seconds before you realize that it's the same old ~~~~ in a lame, shiny package
<inteliwasp> Minataku: oh so true
<Minataku> Windows Vista... Six times zero... is still zero
<Alpha_Cluster> Minataku: The timeline is like this NT patched to 2000 patched to XP patched to Vista
<elyon225> Okay, reinstalling the nvidia drivers only HALF helped.  Running startx didn't give me any errors, but it never loaded the desktop either.  Just a mouse cursor and a checkered background.
<Minataku> Then the image fades to a black screen with "www.kubuntu.org"
<inteliwasp> i have a wallpaper pwning vista
<Minataku> That would make an awesome commercial
<elyon225> ...then, when trying to restart X, it gave an error about some tupid FreeFont
<Alpha_Cluster> only thing they did in vista is they now have a new kernel which broke everyhing
<Dr_willis> elyon225,  make a .xinitrc file with the commane 'startkde' in it.
<Dr_willis> elyon225,  then try startx again
<cpk1> elyon225: instead of startx try sudo init.d/kdm start
<Minataku> Alpha_Cluster: Not to mention that everyone has to relearn how to use Windows
<Xoss> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Alpha_Cluster> Minataku: lol yeah
<Minataku> Which is the perfect excuse to just switch to Linux instead
<inteliwasp> night all
<Minataku> "I don't want to switch to Linux and relearn everything"
<elyon225> Dr_willis: Actually... what are the benefits of having updated my kernel?  Would it be better to just uninstall it and stick with what I KNOW works?
<Minataku> Well, now you have no excuse
<Minataku> lol
<Alpha_Cluster> did you hear companies are loking at office 07 and realizing it woudl be cheaper to switch to OOo then to keep Office
<Minataku> Alpha_Cluster: Sweet
<Dr_willis> elyon225,  i aint updating for a few more days. :) i think there was some security fix in the last few days or so.
<elyon225> Alpha_Cluster: That should have happened eons ago.
<Minataku> Did you hear about how, like, 6% of business computers in existance can't run Vista anyway?
<Dr_willis> and somthing got messed up and broke the nvidia/ati drivers or SOMTHING like that
<Alpha_Cluster> Office is one of the worst things since they redesigned everything were OOo looks just like 2003
<elyon225> Dr_willis: Well, I don't like that there was no warning or anything... just Adept popping up saying there were updates... and going ahead with the updates broke my machine.
<elyon225> ...well, to an extent, anyway.
<Minataku> Vista is completely useless for businesses since it's all eyecandy and therefore requires a top-of-the-line graphics card
<Dr_willis> elyon225,  i saw plenty of warnings in here and in #ubuntu
<cpk1> I am 100% up to date with no problems
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> i THINK i am upto date also.
<Minataku> People at workstations shouldn't be playing games
<Minataku> lol
<adydas> how can i find what i need to install to sort out the missing /usr/lib/libfam.so.0
<Alpha_Cluster> im uptodate whith no problems here
<Minataku> !libfam
<elyon225> Dr_willis: So I need to make a habit of coming in here and asking everyone about all the updates Adept suggests?  I'd piss everyone off.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libfam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> Bah
<cpk1> !find libfam
<ubotu> Found: libgamin-dev, libgamin0, libfam-dev, libfam-ruby, libfam0 (and 2 others)
<Dr_willis> elyon225,  do whatever ya want.. :) i dont care one way or another..
<Dr_willis> stuff happens..
<elyon225> grrr.
<Minataku> Stupid bot... tell me "nothing found" when you could simply suggest
<elyon225> So how do I just uninstall the new kernel?  Wait a while
<Dr_willis> the old kernel SHOULD still have an entry in the grub menus
<Minataku> elyon225: What version is the old kernel and what version is the new?
<Dr_willis> of course they sort of hide those. (which i find lame)
<elyon225> Minataku: -10 and -11
<Dr_willis> id unhide the grub menu.. reboot. and select the older kenel
<Minataku> elyon225: Invalid, I requested version, you returned patchlevel
<elyon225> Dr_willis: The old kernel still has an entry... that's how I got here now :)
<Dr_willis> set it to the  default.
<elyon225> Minataku: Well, good Lord, man... whatever the version is... it hasn't changed since I installed Kubuntu 6.10 lol
<draik> Thank you Jucato and elyon225. I got quicktime videos playing for him.
<Minataku> Dr_willis: That's why I prefer doing grub.conf manually
<Dr_willis> hmm i still got title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17-10-generic
<Minataku> Ouch... 2.6.17
<elyon225> Dr_willis: That's the one I have too.
<Minataku> Local root exploit via /proc race condition
<elyon225> Minataku: That's what was installed with Kubuntu...
<Minataku> Unless those patchlevel numbers patched it out
<elyon225> Dr_willis: What file do I need to edit for the GRUB menu?
<Minataku> I hate when they mess up a perfectly good vanilla kernel with blobs of patches here and there
<Dr_willis> - /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Dr_willis> hmm  The following packages will be upgraded:  linux-generic linux-restricted-modules-common nvidia-glx
<Minataku> But that's all part of making it easy for the end user
* Dr_willis cancles the install.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> its supposed to upgrade the modules and so forth as well it seems
<elyon225> Dr_willis: Those are the ones I installed lol
<Minataku> Well, when upgrading to a new kernel version they should all be recompiled and installed
<Minataku> brb, gotta take a leak
<Dr_willis> supposed to
<elyon225> Dr_willis: So if the old kernel is the 3rd one in the list, I set default to 2, right?
<Dr_willis> yep
<Dr_willis> grub starts counting at 0 :)
<elyon225> Figured so
<Dr_willis> or ya could use the 'savedefault' option where it rembers the last selected entry as the default
<elyon225> Uhm, so now... trying to change resolutions, it says "Trying new resolution...keep?" etc... but the resolution doesn't ever even change lol
<Minataku> Back
<elyon225> I am NOT going to resinstall this crap again!\
<elyon225> grr
<b0nk3r> make[1] : g++: Command not found , whatdoes this error mean?
<Dr_willis> b0nk3r,  you dont have the C compoler stuff installed - would be my guess
<Dr_willis> the command is NOT found. so its either not in the path.. or not installed
<Dr_willis> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Dr_willis> !build-essential
<elyon225> wtf... now running dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg runs a GUI app??  Since when? I just did it ten minutes ago and it was console based.
<b0nk3r> thanks
<Minataku> Self-compiling/installing is discouraged
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  but its what all the REAL men do! :0
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Of course
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  and often ya got no choice. heh heh
<Minataku> But it confuses the hell out of apt
<elyon225> Seriously... why the hell is this launching some crappy GUI app when it never used to?
<Dr_willis> (#*@* apt! :0
<Minataku> And once you do it you're "unclean" and nobody wants to help you anymore because "you screwed it all up"
<Dr_willis> elyon225,  its seeing the display is set?
<Minataku> Which is one of the things I hate about easy distros
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  thats why i install stuff to /usr/local :)
<elyon225> Dr_willis: I don't get what you're asking...
<elyon225> Minataku: There's been nothing easy about Ubuntu for me....
<Minataku> Try doing anything hard and it's 50x harder than it should be
<Dr_willis> elyon225,  some apps can see that they are ran where X is useable and use a X display.. or default to the console based display
<Minataku> All because everything else is dumbed down
<elyon225> Dr_willis: But ever other time I've run it (even with X running), it hasn't used the X display.
<Minataku> Ugh... dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg... and I bet "xorgconfig" will hose apt
<Dr_willis> Its magic then i guess. :)
<Dr_willis> im glad i dident upgrade yet.. heh heh
<Minataku> This is one place where it's not even easier to do it the "easy" way
<Minataku> There's about 3x as much typing
<Minataku> lol
<Dr_willis> actually the Xorg.conf shouldent need to be changed..
<Xoss> can i upgrade ubuntu 6.10 to kubuntu 6.10 using the CD installer through at-get dist-upgrade??
<Xoss> apt*
<Dr_willis> Xoss,  you normally install 'kubuntu-desktop' to get ubuntu to have kubuntu on it as well.
<Minataku> Dr_willis: At the very latest we can get him into X by changing the conf to use VESA instead
<Minataku> Classic fallback... if all else fails, use VESA
<Minataku> If that fails, use VGA
<elyon225> I just want to get rid of the updated kernel.
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  i recall some ati cards crashing with vesa
<Minataku> If THAT fails... what the hell did you do
<Dr_willis> elyon225,   just set the default in the menus to be the old one for a few days.  i imagine there will be some more updates taht fix the problem
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Key part of that line... "ATI cards"
<elyon225> I'm running the new kernel fine except for the fact that now I'm stuck with 1280x1024 resolution and can't change it.
<Minataku> elyon225: That resolution on the VTs or X11?
<elyon225> OLD kernel, I mean.
<elyon225> I'm not running the new one right now, I'm running the old one fine.
<elyon225> Minataku: In X
<Minataku> elyon225: Changing the Xorg.conf to not even try that would work perfectly
<elyon225> The VT's APPEAR to be about 640x480 or 800x600
<elyon225> Minataku: Yeah, that's when I had the problem with it now wanting to use the gui version.
<elyon225> I just changed terminals and ran it again.
<Dr_willis> well night all.
<elyon225> Lemme restart X real quick
<elyon225> ugh... okay, I think I'm good for now.
<Minataku> Cool
<elyon225> I'd have liked to have had the option to use 1280x1024 when I wanted to, but apparently that's asking too much lol
<johnzo> hi all, I'm having trouble doing a line-in recording using arecord on Dapper -- only the left channel comes through.
<johnzo> this sound familiar to anyone?  I've seen mentions of a similar alsa bug for IBM soundcards but nothing for my ATI IXP150.
<mau12> eiqurr
<draik> I'm still being asked for a quicktime plugin for firefox.
<draik> Any other applications to install for that?
<draik> I have installed mplayer
<incorrect> is there a good gt based multi im like gaim?
<magnus__> hey all, i got grub to launch kubuntu. Anyone knows what the deal is about where i can choose the OS, i got both kubuntu 6.10 and 6.11?
<noiesmo> draik, you might need mozilla-mplayer and w32codecs
<draik> Both installed noiesmo
<draik> It's asking for quicktime
<draik> I can view them on my computer, but not on my friend's
<noiesmo> hmmm
<draik> I'm remotely connected on his computer
<draik> Free NX
<draik> He can't view the video
<draik> I'm not sure what he needs that I have
<ni-hao777> hi
<draik> How do I find out the video packages that I have installed?
<noiesmo> draik, do the following directories or links exsist on you mates system for w32codecs ---- /usr/lib/codecs > /usr/lib/win32 and /usr/lib/codecs  > /usr/local/lib/codecs
<noiesmo> draik, dpkg-query -l will list installed packages on system
<magnus__> I got grub to launch kubuntu. Anyone knows what the deal is about where i can choose the OS, i got both kubuntu 6.10 and 6.11?
<draik> noiesmo: /usr/local/lib/codecs does not exits, the others do
<noiesmo> draik, you can do symlink sudo ln -s /usr/lib/codecs /usr/local/lib/codecs
<noiesmo> draik, not sure if it will help but cannot hurt
<draik> ok
<draik> just did it
<draik> lets see
<Icedcapp> Hey quick noob question about kubunut and sources, anyone have a minute?
<incorrect> is there no 'better' native email client than kmail still?
<draik> Nope. Didn't work
<Icedcapp> kubuntu rather
<draik> Won't play quicktime videos
<solidsource> Icedcapp: whats your question?
<draik> noiesmo: Anything else I should try?
<underdog5004> draik, what's up?
<Icedcapp> Can I use the info, namely the source.list at ubuntuguide.com for a kubuntu install?
<draik> underdog5004: I can't get quicktime videos to play on my friend's computer
<draik> Kubuntu 6.10
<underdog5004> draik, I use mplayer to do that
<underdog5004> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<Icedcapp> or does kubuntu require special repositories?
<draik> They are installed
<Gretl> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<underdog5004> draik, hmmm, weird
<draik> underdog5004: You're telling me
<solidsource> Icedcapp: some of them yes, but you have want a complete list use http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<underdog5004> draik, maybe do a --purge then reinstall?
<draik> I'm remotely connected to his computer right now through Free NX and I can't seem to view the video either
<draik> underdog5004: Wouldn't hurt...
<solidsource> Icedcapp: it will generate you a generally complete list of sources supported and authorized by ubuntu
<Icedcapp> just put clicks in all those boxes then?
<solidsource> yes
<underdog5004> draik, I know I'm not supposed to, but I used automatix to install mplayer and its codecs...
<Icedcapp> all 13 of them?
<adydas> OK seems im a tad oldschool on some things, How on earth do i find a usefull help doc that can instruct me on how to boot into console only mode?
<solidsource> Icedcapp: yes and if you need more check specific sites for thos programs
<draik> underdog5004: I have been doing it all from Konsole/Yakuake
<underdog5004> !runlevel | adydas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<underdog5004> !runlevels
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevels - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<underdog5004> !rc
<ubotu> rc: an implementation of the AT&T Plan 9 shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.1-3 (edgy), package size 73 kB, installed size 184 kB
<underdog5004> ignore that last one...
<draik> Still can't view them
<underdog5004> adydas, google around for Runlevel
<underdog5004> draik, sorry, I'm out of ideas..
<draik> So am I
<Gretl> you can set wht next session is in the kubuntu login
<draik> I guess I'm just going to have to do a "diff" file from his installed pkgs and mine
<Icedcapp> but otherwise the directions for ubuntuguide will be useful for a kubuntu install?  like getting a codec for this or that and getting nvidia drivers working, use automatix etc...
<draik> Thank you all for your help.
<draik> It's late and I have work tomorrow
<mortici> wewt i got kdevelop to compile my .cpp win32 apps :D
<solidsource> Icedcapp: yes, there are few differences between ubuntu and kubuntu
<Icedcapp> and stupid question I know but I'm use to a gnome...what is the kde equiv of gedit?  kate doesn't seem to work.
<Gretl> Icedapp the help system in kubuntu system -> help describes detailed how to install multimedia codecs
<underdog5004> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<underdog5004> Icedcapp, kate
<underdog5004> !kate | Icedcapp
<ubotu> Icedcapp: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<Icedcapp> ok
<Icedcapp> Well kate just opens a terminal window and errors out
<Gretl> kdemenu -> help
<solidsource> icedkapp: kate has some issues sometimes, just use the konsole commands if konqueror fails to open the file in kate
<underdog5004> Icedcapp, that's weird, do kate /some/file/name
<underdog5004> that file actually has to exist and be a text file
<Gretl> do you have teh permissions?
<Gretl> try kdesu kate file
<Icedcapp> I've got windows back on now so I cant check kate right now.  Sorry to ask dumb questions but I've used ubunutuguide for so long as a chruch I was afraid on how to go into kde.  Only reason I want KDE is because I like amarok and had problems just downloading the libs under gnome.  At any rate thanks for tolerating my dumb questions.
<Gretl> did not see a dumb question ;)
<Icedcapp> qthanks
<Icedcapp> thanks
<underdog5004> Icedcapp, lol, and kde looks much nicer...
<Gretl> you can install both no problem ;) and use gnome apps or kubuntu apps as you like
<fakepatriot> can someone help me install flash-plugin for konq?
<fakepatriot> anyone...?
<solidsource> I'm doing that myself
<solidsource> theres 2 ways to do it...either source install or get the RPM and use alien to change it
<solidsource> to deb
<fakepatriot> which is easier?
<Gretl> fakepatriot:
<Gretl> To view flash graphics from the Konqueror web browser, you need to install the flashplugin-nonfree package from the Multiverse repository (see Chapter3, Adding, Removing and Updating Applications).
<Gretl> To download and install the plugin, enter the following command in a terminal:
<Gretl> sudo update-flashplugin
<Gretl> The plug-in will be available the next time you start Konqueror.
<_nano_> anyone knows of a good desktop blogging client for kubuntu?
<fakepatriot> so can i just do it in adept?
<solidsource> I guess I don't have that repo....hence didn't know about that
<Gretl> yap
<Gretl> dont forget then to enter the update command in a terminal
<solidsource> Gretl: whats that repo, cause sourceo-matic doesn't provide it
<Jucato> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Gretl> add multiverse to your repos
<Gretl> ah ok
<solidsource> I have "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy universe multiverse" but it doesn't come up in my search...could be due to me using 64bit
<fakepatriot> i am in the same siuation
<solidsource> need backports probably
<solidsource> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Gretl> ih ugly perhaps you need to find a debian pack then somewhere
<orient2000> sudo update-flashplugin command not found
<solidsource> actually I have backports too
<Jucato> solidsource: there's not flash for 64-bit
<Jucato> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Gretl> first download flas from some repos
<solidsource> yes, I know there isn't
<solidsource> but you can still get it working
<mortici> i wonder if i should run my core 2 duo with kubuntu x64
<Gretl> if it is not in ( because of 64 bit ) you may need to find a debian package somewhere :(
<solidsource> well the mozilla plugin should work ( I have swiftfox installed with all the plugins working) but flash not working in konqueror
<fakepatriot> sorry ppoloko i can't send messages back...i ahve to register something first...
<dawn> there is a 64bit kubuntu?
<solidsource> yes
<ppoloko85> yes there is
<ppoloko85> i use it as a server in my job
<dawn> anything missing?
<ppoloko85> a kubuntu edgy 64 bits
<dawn> package wise?
<ppoloko85> it works really well
<fakepatriot> i am running edgy 64 bit
<solidsource> nothing that can't be worked around
<mortici> hmmm is there a huge benefit to doing so or no?
<dawn> what about wine?
<dawn> and 32 bit apps?
<Gretl> perhaps you can put a link in Konqueror to that firefox plugin?
<solidsource> fakepatriot: yeah, take the RPM from adobe's website and use Alien to change it
<solidsource> fakepatriot: then konsole with --force-all to install it
<fakepatriot> i would but i dont know how to navigate to desktop in terminal
<orient2000> flash9 link  -   http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/
<solidsource> when you open konsole initially its just "cd Desktop"
<Xoss> anyone used xampp here??
<fakepatriot> oh cool..lol
<dawn> Xoss: I dont, I use amarok
<solidsource> when using alien, you may need to "-c" to ensure everything works
<dawn> Erroneous Nickname, when you try to use Microsoft
<dawn> lol
<fakepatriot> ok so what is the command to navigate to the desktop again?
<dawn> cd Desktop
<ppoloko85> it will better be "cd ~/Desktop"
<dawn> :P
<ppoloko85> is better to not to assume he is on his personal folder already
<ppoloko85> is just my opinion
<dawn> well thats true
<dawn> but still hopefully he does know
<solidsource> the only assumption is that they just barely opened konqueror
<ppoloko85> yes :D
<solidsource> I mean konsole
<ppoloko85> yes, i know that
<dawn> <---self taught
<dawn> :P
<fakepatriot> i am pretty new at this...
<ppoloko85> sorry i am from ecuador
<dawn> you'll get the hang of it
<ppoloko85> my english is not perfect
<ppoloko85> :P
<ppoloko85> lol
<dawn> lol....seems fine to me
<solidsource> fakepatriot: may have problems converting in 64bit...trying to find a bypass
<dawn> hmmmm maybe I wont try 64bit
<ppoloko85> 64 is not ready for normal users
<dawn> I wonder what the percentage is over 32 bit
<dawn> *nod*
<ppoloko85> but i made some tests with two machines
<solidsource> the difference isn't much yet since most programs are still 32bit
<ppoloko85> the same configuration and the same hardward
<solidsource> but once the 64bit programs are out, there will be a noticable difference
<dawn> I dont have any 64bit mobo's anyway
<Gretl> users with 64 bit now growing rapidly because many ne pv have that cheap now
<ppoloko85> some processes in some programs were quite faters
<ppoloko85> yes, remember laptops
* dawn waits another 5 years
<Gretl> hihi
<ppoloko85> my best friend just bought an AMD Turion X2 64 bits
<ppoloko85> now he is using kubuntu edgy 64 bits
<ppoloko85> he is really happy with it
<dawn> they have those in laptops
<dawn> i noticed that as I bought (2) new Dell D820's for the office
<XVampireX> Hey
<solidsource> I keep getting this error while trying to convert the package: dpkg-gencontrol: error: current build architecture amd64 does not appear in package's list (i386)
<solidsource> I can't find a way around it
<XVampireX> Can anyone help me quickly with that?:
<XVampireX> serge@serge-desktop:~$ kxdocker
<XVampireX> KXDocker Will use Composite Extensions!
<XVampireX> kxdocker: WARNING: Cannot find updated resources: you may need to update or reinstall KXDocker resources, checkout http://www.xiaprojects.com/www/prodotti/kxdocker/main.php?action=download#resources
<XVampireX> kxdocker: WARNING: loading xml...
<XVampireX> kxdocker: WARNING: Warning user kxdocker_conf.xml may be corrupt: loading last backup!
<XVampireX> kxdocker: WARNING: Warning user, and backup configurations are corrupt! I'm going to load system kxdocker_conf.xml !!!
<XVampireX> kxdocker: WARNING: Warning user, backup, system configurations are corrupt! please install right kxdocker_conf.xml
<XVampireX> ERROR: Communication problem with kxdocker, it probably crashed.
<dawn> !kxdocker
<fakepatriot> will the stuff here work for me? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FlashPlayer9?highlight=%28flash%29
<ubotu> kxdocker: innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4a-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 327 kB, installed size 1064 kB
<dawn> whats a docker?
<solidsource> fakepatriot: hey now that should work
<dawn> i got flash 9 installed on here last night
<fakepatriot> are you sure?
<dawn> works flawlessly
<dawn> <---32 bit though
<XVampireX> dawn: A bit like the Mac OS X panel
<unix_infidel> heh, i found a docker for nix useless once i discovered flux :)
<ppoloko85> yes in 64 bits, for now i use swiftfox with the 32 bit flash plugin
<dawn> oh ok
<XVampireX> unix_infidel: Why is fluxbox better than a docker?
<unix_infidel> XVampireX: i just find it to be flawless.
<solidsource> fakepatriot: though still need a way around the 64bit compatibility
<unix_infidel> i use os x A LOT A LOT ALOT...but sometimes i wish i could just use a fluxbox like env.
<fakepatriot> what about this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<XVampireX> unix_infidel: What's flawless?
<unix_infidel> i can right click, i can set keybinds for anything i can use run like i would for quicksilver, not that run is as useful as quicksilver.
<dromer> I want thunderbird to autostart on desktop 4 everytime I login. how do I do this?
<solidsource> fakepatriot: already have those installed myself, they work in firefox, but not konqueror...even though they are supposed to
<Gretl> dromer: way one just have thunderbird open when you quit session
<fakepatriot> i can install fierfox with adept right?
<sparr> its kinda sad that when i hear someone say "damn, $220 for the vista upgrade?" i cant tell if they are saying 'damn thats low', or 'damn thats high'.
<ppoloko85> yes
<Gretl> way2 put a link in the autstart folder
<ppoloko85> fakepatriot: yes you can
<fakepatriot> ok
<dromer> Gretl: I'm not sure what you mean
<Gretl> kubuntu will restore your session
<dawn> i just installed kxdocker from adept
<Gretl> if that does not work put a linkt in the autostart folder
<dromer> Gretl: not with thunderbird it doesn't
<dawn> lol, sparr
<Gretl> this is a folder where you can put in programs and scripts which are started every time you login
<dromer> what is the autostartfolder and what kind of link does it need?
<fakepatriot> can i just put "sudo apt-get install firefox" in the terminal?
<dawn> yes
<fakepatriot> the i tiwill get the right one by itself right?
<solidsource> !swiftfox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swiftfox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fakepatriot> then it*
<Gretl> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<fakepatriot> correct one*
<ppoloko85> yes, search in google, you'll find about swiftfox
<illriginal> Can someone help me with Azureus... it keeps closing after I open it, it's been workin for the last 2 hours and now it just doesn't stay open.
<soulrider> illriginal: i had that problem once
<illriginal> how did you fix it?...
<dawn> Utorrent or ktorrent
<soulrider> you have to find a way to make it not load any torrents on startup
<sparr> illriginal: i find using a different JRE/JVM tends to fix that
<soulrider> its a torrent that makes it crash
<illriginal> ack... that's what it does.
<ppoloko85> use ktorrent, it's exellent
<soulrider> now i use utorrent with wine
<solidsource> I use swiftfox, anyone know if there is a down side between it and firefox?
<sparr> ppoloko85: i cant get ktorrent to upload
<soulrider> btw, someone might wanna watch this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIKedxvgcMU :P
<soulrider> see ya, im going to bed
<dawn> sparr, look at your router
<sparr> ktorrent is the only bt client ive found with an rss reader that can remember what ive already downloaded.  thats a killer feature for me.
<sparr> dawn: my router is fine
<ppoloko85> sparr: maybe some ports bloqued (firewall)
<illriginal> sparr can you tell me another JRE/VM?
<fakepatriot> lol i would watch it if i could get my damn flash player installed
<sparr> illriginal: i assume youre using sun 1.5...  try sun 1.6, or gcj/gij
<sparr> ppoloko85: no
<dawn> make sure the ports are fwd then
<sparr> dawn: every other bt client works fine.  my router isnt blocking anything, everything is forwarded
<Gretl> sparr: and ktorrent has exellent search function ;)
<illriginal> the name of the file is sun in synaptic?
<dawn> hmmmmmmmmmmmm
<sparr> illriginal: lemme check
<illriginal> thank you sparr
<sparr> illriginal: try sun-java6-jre or gij
<sparr> you probably have sun-java5-jre installed now
<solidsource> fakepatriot: you don't have firefox installed with plugins yet correct?
<sparr> does kubuntu provide a gui to access update-alternatives?
<illriginal> ok im gonna check it out
<sparr> dawn: ktorrent uploads like one chunk an hour.  never connects to more than one peer to upload, and only uploads for a few seconds.  people elsewhere have told me kt is noncompliant with bt standards
<dawn> i dont have any issues with it
<illriginal> oh wow
<dawn> works for me, I have uploaded Gb's worth
<solidsource> fakepatriot: well I do and still can't get flash in konqueror, though konqueror is supposed to use the exact same plugin as firefox/swiftfox
<ppoloko85> me neither
<illriginal> i didn't even have sun-java5-jre installed sparr
<illriginal> but im gettin sun-java6-jre
<Gretl> ktorrent works fine -you can adjust how much you want to upload
<dawn> well kxdocker is installed but doesn't load onto the desktop :(
<Gretl> so misuse possible - but not ktorrents fault
<dawn> I'll screw with it later
<dawn> gn
<illriginal> sparr, all i need to do is click the agreement and then click ok, right?
<illriginal> and it should be configured?
<sparr> illriginal: and cross your fingers  :)
<ppoloko85> jeje
<illriginal> lol the azerues is still closing.
<sparr> Gretl: i didnt modify any of the limits or settings, it just refusts to connect to peers to upload
<illriginal> it might be a bad torrent i guess.
<solidsource> anyone care to take a look at the screenshot of the plugins konqureror is loading and tell me if it is complete and correct...preferably someone that has flash, etc working in konqueror?
<ppoloko85> solidsource; like me
<ppoloko85> solidsource: like me
<solidsource> lol
<ppoloko85> what screenshot?
<solidsource> yes sure, now to figure how to transfer the png in here
<ppoloko85> jajaa
<sparr> cp screenshot.png /var/www
<ppoloko85> why you havent registered yet????
<illriginal> ugh... why does azureus have to be like this ><
<illriginal> is bit torrent better?
<solidsource> I did last night....I guess it never took
<solidsource> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<ppoloko85> maybe your password was wrog
<ppoloko85> wrong
<Gretl> well ktorrent just uses the original bt machine - azureus dont and hav its own network protokoll ;)
<sparr> the only reason i registered my nick on freenode was so that i could get my cloak when i donated  :)
<Gretl> AND it needs java
<solidsource> nope that isn't it
<kishore> Hi! I am running kubuntu feisty and was wondering if there will be kde 4 packages available as is with edgy?
<solidsource> /stats p
<solidsource> ....
<solidsource> KDE4 isn't released yet...latest is 3.5.6
<Jucato> solidsource: he means the development snapshots
<ppoloko85> solidsource: Did you click the button "Find new plugins" in the plugins section in konqueror???
<Jucato> kishore: probably. but you'd have to wait. maybe ask in #kubuntu-devel
<solidsource> ppoloko85: yes, notta
<ppoloko85> solidsource: in witch folders is koqueror searching??
<kishore> jucato: thanks ill ask there
<solidsource> Jucato: well he didn't say screenshots...he said kde 4
<Jucato> solidsource: i didn't say screenshots either. he said "kde 4 packages"
<kishore> yes development packages
<Jucato> "Second KDE 4 Developers Snapshot Released" - http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-3.80.2.php
<adydas> !runlevel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> those "snaptshots"
<solidsource> ppoloko85: thats a lot to type...
<adydas> !inittab
<Jucato> snapshots*
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inittab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adydas> Why is it so hard to simply boot into non gui console only?
<stuart> does anyone no how to stop beagle from indexing web sites?
<Gretl> ad you can select this in the kubunto login screen
<adydas> i just get a black screen with a _
<adydas> nothing happens, nothing responds
<underdog5004> when  I  lock my screen, nothing happens, and the whole system hangs. I have to Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to un-hang it
<underdog5004> any ideas?
<solidsource> ppoloko85: I don't know what to do, have 17 folders it searchs for plugins
<stuart> does anyone no how to stop beagle from indexing web sites? It slows the computer down too much
<stuart> i want to leave it indexing other stuff (documents mainly)
<ppoloko85> solidsource: try this command in konsole "ls "/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so" || ls "/usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so"" and paste here the entire result
<stuart> anybody?
<illriginal> Can someone please help me with AZUREUS.
<ForgeAus> illriginal I have trouble with that too
<illriginal> bit torrent gives me problems
<illriginal> and now AZUREUS is immidiately closing.
<solidsource> ppoloko85: ok that just might be it...that file isn't there
<ForgeAus> well you could try torrents via ktorrent
<fakepatriot> what does this do? "gksudo gedit /etc/pango32/pangorc &"
<illriginal> on ubuntu?
<ForgeAus> (its not a solution for Azureus but it might give some idea)
<fakepatriot> kubuntu
<illriginal> i have ubuntu.
<solidsource> ppoloko85: in either folder
<illriginal> not kde
<ForgeAus> not sure what gui client ubuntu has for torrents but there will be one
<illriginal> i want to be able to download multiple torrents.
<ppoloko85> none of them
<ppoloko85> ???
<fakepatriot> oh lol i thought he was asking me...
<illriginal> bit torrent comes officially with ubuntu
<ForgeAus> Opera is even one (but thats last resort... )
<fakepatriot> can someone help me?
<illriginal> #azureus
<ppoloko85> solidsource: and this? "ls ~/.mozilla/plugins" paste here the entire result
<solidsource> ppoloko85: yes the folders are there with mplayer files, but no flashplayer files
<ppoloko85> solidsource: ok, lets try something, but wait me a few seconds
<ppoloko85> solidsource: no, no that. sorry
<solidsource> ppoloko85: installing linux32, it may allow me to convert the RPM and install it
<Gretl> adydas: me crashed just too when trying to log in konsole mod :(
<ppoloko85> solidsource: try downloading the .tar.gz file from this page (http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash) and then follow the instructions inthe same page
<ForgeAus> !alien > solidsource
<ppoloko85> solidsource: the installation is quite simple, with just two or three simple questions
<solidsource> ppoloko85: did that, it wouldn't work cause of 64bit
<underdog5004> I prefer rtorrent for bittorrent stuff; I run it on my server 24/7, illriginal
<ppoloko85> solidsource: ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<ForgeAus> the link from adobe is probably best option tho
<ForgeAus> or use adept and install mozilla's flash plugin
<solidsource> flash works in mozilla fine....just not konqueror
<ppoloko85> solidsource: sorry, i didn't know you have a 64 bit installation
<ForgeAus> then maybe its a configuration or Konqueror fault?
<ppoloko85> solidsource: no, we will have to wait for a native 64 bit flash player plugin version
<ForgeAus> oh 64 bit...
<ppoloko85> solidsource: from what I read they are working on a 64 bit version
<solidsource> konqueror is a 64bit app isn't it?,,,,and firefox/swiftfox is 32bit which allows it to work in that browser....got it
<ppoloko85> solidsource: yes
<solidsource> http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/knowledgebase/index.cfm?id=6b3af6c9
<solidsource> should have searched for such a thing in the first place....now we know
<solidsource> now back to trying to get registerd
<crazy_penguin> Good morning!
<solidsource> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<caris_mere> Is there a program with which I can chat through video and audio?
<solidsource> kopete allows that
<caris_mere> audio also?
<solidsource> well what service are you trying to use?
<orient2000> make sure your webcam is working and have the right driver.
<Alzi2> Guys, how to set the driver in Kaffeine to X11 instead of XV?
<caris_mere> my webcam works (after days of trying), but I'd like to be able to hear also
<solidsource> skype allows audio and video, kopete only video
<caris_mere> is there a new Skype? mine doesn't allow video
<solidsource> ok, I'm shutting up now...mixing up windows versions with linux versions of programs
<CVirus> Alzi2: run kaffeine ---> settings ---> xine engine parameters ---> video
<orient2000> newest skype version is 1.3.053
<Alzi2> CVirus: the X11 driver is not there.
<caris_mere> my problem is that I want to connect with my family, who uses windows, but they got this crazy internet that doesn't work with skype
<CVirus> Alzi2: it's either you can't use it or there is other way that I'm not aware of
<Alzi2> Well, i'm running mplayer with the X11 driver as of now
<Alzi2> but it's not in the list of Kaffeine
<caris_mere> I tried figuring out Ekiga, hoping they could use it with NetMeeting, but net meeting is no longer used with XP and later
<Admiral_Chicago> hello all
<solidsource> caris_mere: have you tried using the official yahoo or MSN messengers? they just might work with audio/video
<Admiral_Chicago> well not *know* him, the nick really
<caris_mere> solidsource: how would I use them in Linux?
<ppoloko85> hy
<ppoloko85> hi
<solidsource> caris_mere: they have linux versions of them
<caris_mere> solidsource: That I idn't know
<orient2000> You can finy any free software for windows and linux on http://sourceforge.net for video and audio connection
<solidsource> caris_mere: http://messenger.yahoo.com/
<solidsource> caris_mere: the MSN one is not however made by MS, and there are several of them
<caris_mere> solidsource: Would I have to get the debian package for Yahoo?  I don't want msn
<solidsource> caris_mere: yes
<caris_mere> solidsource: Thanks for your hlp
<solidsource> caris_mere: which version of kubuntu are you using 64bit or 32bit?
<caris_mere> solidsource: I don't know.
<Alzi2> Guys, how to set the driver in Kaffeine to X11 instead of XV? The X11 driver is not in the list.
<solidsource> caris_mere: what is your processor?
<caris_mere> solidsource: It's sad, but I forgot.
<solidsource> caris_mere: run command "kinfocenter -caption "%c" %i %m"
<caris_mere> solidsource: I'm pretty sure it is intel
<solidsource> caris_mere: doesn't matter who makes it, got to know the architecture
<ppoloko85> caris_mere: type this in konsole to see what architecture you are using "uname -r" and paste here the result
<solidsource> thank you ppoloko85...couldn't remember that for nothin
<ppoloko85> solidsource: your welcome
<ppoloko85> hehe, sorry for my english :P
<solidsource> lol, didn't even notice
<caris_mere> 2.6.17-11-386
<ppoloko85> ok, it 32 bits
<solidsource> ok, then just install it like any other DEB file
<caris_mere> thanks for your help
<ppoloko85> we are here yo help each others!
<ppoloko85> ;)
<solidsource> off the wall/subject thing: can anyone explain to me why I have an MSN account? I feel dirty now that I think about it
<Admiral_Chicago> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Admiral_Chicago> :)
<ppoloko85> well, i have to go to sleep, 03:48 here
<ppoloko85> solidsource: try a gmail account
<solidsource> got gmail account, got yahoo, got msn, got ICQ, got AIM....I have em all
<ppoloko85> solidsource: i love my gmail account, i even use it with the sMSN
<ppoloko85> solidsource: i love my gmail account, i even use it with the aMSN
<ppoloko85> solidsource: JAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJJA
<ppoloko85> solidsource: eres un goloso
<ppoloko85> solidsource: :P
<solidsource> ppoloko85: yeah, my MSN login is my gmail adress
<ppoloko85> solidsource: happy to read that!
* Admiral_Chicago points ppoloko85 and solidsource to #kubuntu-offtopic
<caris_mere> I encounted errors when installing ymessenger
<ppoloko85> well guys, good bye, see you later, hope to continue helping
<solidsource> caris_mere: what errors?
<ppoloko85> ohh, ok admin, thanks for that!
<caris_mere> solidsource: It says that some libraries are missing, libss10.9.6 slibs libgdk-pixbuf2
<solidsource> sudo apt-get install libss10.9.6 slibs libgdk-pixbuf2
<solidsource> then try installing it
<orient2000> Can anybody invite me to gmail?  You can get a Gmail account if you're invited by someone who already has one.
<caris_mere> solidsource: I tried to do that and it says it can't find libss10.9.6
<solidsource> orient2000: you can also get gmail if you have a cellphone
<orient2000> I do not have one.
<solidsource> I see
<solidsource> lol thats because its a L not a 1
<crazy_bus> My harddrive system partition of my harddrive has being losing files.  They disappear and fsck tells me of deleted inodes.  Can anyone help?
<solidsource> sudo apt-get install libssl0.9.6 slibs libgdk-pixbuf2
<solidsource> also 8 not a 6
<solidsource> orient2000: email address?
<fakepatriot> hey guys what do i get to substitute for windows media in firefox?
<solidsource> Mplayer
<fakepatriot> sudo apt-get install mplayer?
<underdog5004> yep
<underdog5004> and codecs
<caris_mere> solidsource: Package libssl0.9.6 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<solidsource> use adept
<fakepatriot> ok cool thanks
<solidsource> caris_mere: thats because its libssl0.9.8 is the latests and 0.9.6 is no longer available
<caris_mere> ok
<orient2000> orient2000@rogers.com thanks
<solidsource> caris_mere: sorry for the confusion...going insane myself reading so much
<caris_mere> solidsource: no problem, however, it says I have that libssl0.9.8 and  says that xlibs isn't available but gives alternatives, should I use those?
<orient2000> Thanks for invitation. I am going to sign up now.
<caris_mere> solidsource: The alternatives are libxft1 xkb-data
<caris_mere> solidsource:  Will ymessenger understand that I am using all these alternatives?
<fakepatriot> hey sorry to bother again but do i get mplay or kmplayer? i am running kubuntu
<fakepatriot> mplayer*
<solidsource> caris_mere yes it should be fine to use the alternatives
<solidsource> just plain Mplayer
<fakepatriot> ok cool
<fakepatriot> thanks again
<Linux_Galore> fakepatriot: kmplayer is just a graphical front end to mplayer
<fakepatriot> oh
<fakepatriot> it doesnt work with my 32bit version of firefox...
<Linux_Galore> mplayer on its own is just a media engine
<Jucato> (kmplayer can use other multimedia engines other than mplayer, like xine)
<fakepatriot> i am running amd64 so i ahd to do all this crazy stuff to get my flash working...
<caris_mere> solidsource: I thought, way too late, that I should just check adept, but when I try to reinstall ymessenger it says: here was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<Linux_Galore> caris_mere: just use gaim
<fakepatriot> now i want to get windows media working with that one also
<fakepatriot> any ideas how?
<solidsource> Linux_Galore: he trying to get audio and video chat working
<caris_mere> Linux_Galore: I am look for something that supports audio and video, as well as chat
<Linux_Galore> fakepatriot: install the win32 codecs and here is a media manager plugin for firefox
<Linux_Galore> caris_mere: there is nothing, Yahoo use a proprietary codec that is windows specific
<samy> hello, I'm trying to run tomcat 5.5 but the only port it opens is 8009...
<Linux_Galore> caris_mere: its called truespeach
<solidsource> caris_mere: strange for a DEB package to do that, try removing it and then reinstalling
<Linux_Galore> caris_mere: or tsp for short
<caris_mere> solidsource: It won't let me remove it either
<Linux_Galore> caris_mere: the Yahoo Linux client doesnt support voice or video
<caris_mere> Linux_Galore: thanks for the Yahoo tip, is tsp compatible with something in Windows?
<Linux_Galore> caris_mere: tsp comes with windows, Microsoft signed a deal years ago to lock everyone out
<solidsource> Linux_Galore: hmm it said on the linux features it does have voice and video in it
<Linux_Galore> solidsource: not the last time I used it
<caris_mere> Linux_Galore: I am having difficulties find the tsp package
<Linux_Galore> caris_mere: its called  tsp.dll in windows
<solidsource> caris_mere: it doesn't exist....its a Microsoft thing
<Linux_Galore> caris_mere: there is no Linux version
<solidsource> exist in linux that is
<caris_mere> so, are we saying that there is no (easy) way for me to use video and audio with communication with somebody on Windows?
<solidsource> caris_mere: could see if the people on the windows machine will use Mumble since it is specifically voice software for both linux and windows
<solidsource> not together in one application no
<Linux_Galore> caris_mere: not via yahoo no, blame yahoo for using a windows only specific method
<solidsource> it will require 2 programs apparently
<solidsource> although I swear I had it working once
<caris_mere> solidsource: What about Ekiga?  Does that now do both?
<Linux_Galore> solidsource: yahoo may have added another server that uses an open protocol
<solidsource> caris_mere no it doesn't\
<caris_mere> ok, I guess I'm stuck with using Windows for communications with family
<caris_mere> yuck
<Linux_Galore> skype should have video by the end of this year
<Linux_Galore> caris_mere: skype woks fine just no video yet
<Linux_Galore> works*
<solidsource> Linux_Galore: do you know if linux version of AIM has both?
<caris_mere> Linux_Galore: That would be great.  Unfortunately, my parent's new internet service doesn't support Skype
<Linux_Galore> caris_mere: gizmo project works on Linux
<Linux_Galore> caris_mere: similar to skype but uses the SIP protocol
<solidsource> Linux_Galore: theres no video in it from what I can tell about Gizmo
<caris_mere> Linux_Galore: Does it support video?
<Linux_Galore> solidsource: not yet but its on the books
<caris_mere> ok
<caris_mere> solidsource: Can you help me remove the broken installation of ymessenger
<solidsource> caris_mere: if you are up from going through some work...you can always try to run yahoo messenger or trillian through WINE
<caris_mere> solidsource: I wouldn't mind learning WINE. is there a manual somewhere that's possible to read?
<solidsource> sudo dpkg --force-uninstall-reinstreq <package-name>
<solidsource> sudo apt-get update
<solidsource> sudo apt-get --fix-broken upgrade
<caris_mere> solidsource: Got it, thanks
<solidsource> caris_mere: www.winehq.com should give you all you need, just search your specific program
<fran> hola buenas
<caris_mere> thanks guys, hopefully I'll find some way
<fran> Hi
<Linux_Galore> solidsource: linphone
<fran> I need a little help
<Linux_Galore> it does video
<fran> i cant see my kernel ersion
<fran> my kernel versio*
<crazy_bus> My harddrive has being losing files on the system partition.  fsck tells me they have deleted inodes.  A new harddrive hasn't fixed this probelm.  Now Blender 2.43 rc and cvs if loaded multiple times  freeze my x and everything else.  My theory is that when this happens its like a hard reboot and this wrecks files.  Would this be a plausable explanation?  (I am wondering about this because this problem has being happening since a bit after I installed
<crazy_bus> blender cvs.  Also the files that went missing today were libraries that were being accessed at the time blender froze my computer)
<Linux_Galore> fran: open a terminal and type uname -a
<fran> if I execute uname -a
<solidsource> linux_galore, hmm
<fran> nothing happens
<solidsource> Linux_Galore: but then thats a pain to try and still contact someone on windows
<Linux_Galore> solidsource: not if they have a video phone client
<solidsource> Linux_Galore: I guess
<fran> if I execute uname -a, nothing happens
<Admiral_Chicago> uname -r
<solidsource> Linux_Galore: i also think he was looking for something universal...so all IM accounts and such are in it too...which I am too
<Linux_Galore> solidsource: linphone also runs on windows http://www.linphone.org/index.php/v2/linphone_for_windows_with_video
<fran> if I execute uname -a, nothing happens. help
<Linux_Galore> solidsource: Im services have the worst audio
<Admiral_Chicago> fran: uname -r
<meteor-1500> hi - i'm running sun-java5-jre - there doesn't seem to be a mozilla plugin for it, where can i find this?
<solidsource> linux_galore true
<Linux_Galore> meteor-1500: ok so you have install Sun Java 5 ?
<Linux_Galore> installed*
<meteor-1500> Linux_Galore: yep, installed
<Linux_Galore> meteor-1500: have you told your system what is your prefered "default" java version yet
<meteor-1500> Linux_Galore: nope
<solidsource> Linux_Galore: if only trillian would make a linux version with all the same features it has on windows, then there would be no problem
<Linux_Galore> meteor-1500: so right now it doesnt have a clue what version of java you want to use heh
<Linux_Galore> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<meteor-1500> ah ok thanks
<solidsource> anyone using WoW through WINE?
<Linux_Galore> meteor-1500: type sudo update-alternatives --config java
<solidsource> world of warcraft in WINE that is
<cntb> \o
<solidsource> oh well...I'll just keep it running in crossover it works flawless in there
<meteor-1500> Linux_Galore: thanks working through that howto now
<Linux_Galore> meteor-1500: ubuntu usually default to the free version of java and that wont work with mozilla,  that tool allows you to swap to the comercial version if its installed
<cntb> previous versions and distros of linux had a key combination on startup to confirm individually apps and daemons on startup. Is that still in kubuntu? only not visible ?
<Linux_Galore> cntb: the startup is the same just different graphics
<cntb> my specific q. is what key do I press to start individual confirmations  Linux_Galore
<solidsource> Linux_Galore: are you running 64bit or 32bit?
<Linux_Galore> 32 right now
<solidsource> then you probably don't know what the boot splash looks like on the 64bit version
<solidsource> my looks odd, no load bar brackets and choppy
<solidsource> mine*
<solidsource> isn't the kubuntu bootsplash supposed to look nice like this one http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=752&slide=2
<solidsource> cause on 64bit it doesn't
<Linux_Galore> solidsource: yep
<Linux_Galore> solidsource: your the first Ive seen complain
<Admiral_Chicago> yep, i haven't seen that since Edgy Hurd 3 iirc
<solidsource> eh, it don't matter, I just was wondering if its natural or something odd with my system
<solidsource> cause when I install the 32bit version, it looks just like that picture
<Captain_Redbeard> I'm having a fairly common issue it seems, whenever I use TV-out to display the desktop on my TV all I get is a Black & white picture, that is with SVIDEO, with Composite however, it shows nothing, just all black. does anyone know any solution to this?
<_StefanS_> Captain_Redbeard: you probably need a colorfix cable when you use SVIDEO
<_StefanS_> Captain_Redbeard: its a small adapter you can buy: http://avconnection.dk/?PNo=06-053&PVer=0&ML1=1
<Guardian> hi, is there a way to ask for vim package reinstallation so that /etc/vim gets populated ? it's actually empty :(
<cox> i've got this prob with my kubuntu
<solidsource> fakepatriot: do you use superkaramba/karamba?
<cox> everytime i add any flash stick it always comes up with an error
<_StefanS_> Guardian: sudo apt-get install vim
<cox> "an unknown error has occured
<_StefanS_> Guardian: should reinstall the stuff
<cox> "
<underdog5004> Guardian, or sudo apt-get install --reinstall vim
<cox> does anyone know why this might be
<cntb> Ctrl- alt- +(and CTRl -Alt - - ) not always works. works on this PC though. So how dofix and  I ensure it works whenever it refuses.
<cox> cntb: who is that meant for?
<cntb> cox maybe reinastall udev ?
<cox> cntb: whats udev
<cox> lol
<underdog5004> g'night
<cox> !udev
<ubotu> udev: rule-based device node and kernel event manager. In component main, is important. Version 093-0ubuntu18.0edgy2 (edgy), package size 224 kB, installed size 768 kB
<cntb> cox ? my q. for anyone n channel that knows and is willing to give a hand
<Guardian> _StefanS_: did not create content in /etc/vim
<cntb> \o cox
<cox> cntb: well just uninstalling and reinstalling
<Guardian> underdog5004: did not work either
<Guardian> there is just no /etc/vim directory
<_StefanS_> Guardian: remove the package altogether
<cntb> Guardian: do sudo updatedb && locate vim
<cox> cntb: lol seems to be uninstalling a lot of things
<_StefanS_> cntb: can't he just ls on /etc/vim ? :) no need to go about updating the cache for that
<Guardian> yeah
<Guardian> there is no /etc/vim directory
<Guardian> locate vim produces tons of result
<solidsource> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<kraut> moin
<trym|work> any _good_ way of making eclipse work on amd64
<MarcoPau> hey I recently installed kubuntu, coming from debian, and I remember I had a useful "settings" button in the panel. Now the settings entry in the kde menu just has wine and not all those tools that I had bofore
<solidsource> run command kcontrol
<solidsource> that will give the KDE control pannel which may give what you need
<MarcoPau> solidsource: that's part of it, before I used to get all tools to select fonts, etc...
<Jucato> MarcoPau: right-click on the the panel -> Configure Panel -> Menus -> in the Optional Menus box, check [ ]  Settings
<MarcoPau> solidsource: if you know what's the file that keeps those information I can check in the old distribution and see what I actually had
<Jucato> MarcoPau: or right-click -> Add Applet to Panel
<Jucato> MarcoPau: or right-click on the panel -> Add Applet to Panel -> Settings applet
<solidsource> oh, yeah thats what you want
<MarcoPau> yes! add applet was the one
<cntb> MarcoPau: i think you try install kde-systemsettings
<MarcoPau> thanks fot the hint :)
<Jucato> (kde-systemsettings is already installed by default)
<MarcoPau> yes it's all here :)
<cntb> ok jucato so why is it missing frm menu in some cases ?
<solidsource> MarcoPau just to let you know, all that is under Kcontrol...its just not put on the system bar by default
<Jucato> cntb: what is?
<cntb> kde-systemsettings jucato is missig from menu in some cases
<solidsource> is there a GUI method to edit what starts at system boot?
<Jucato> I don't know of such cases. it's always there in the menu. K Menu -> System Settings
<Jucato> cntb: but if you're talking about KControl (the original KDE Control Center), then that one is not in the K Menu by default, because Kubuntu advocates the use of System Settings instead
<solidsource> yes, but that gives the kubuntu settings manager, which personally I think sucks, the KDE settings manager is much better
<cntb> yu dont know i do know jucato . when installing from kubuntu not alternateCD does kubuntu let you install grub on alternate lpace not MBR >?
<Jucato> cntb: I'm confused... we were talking about system settings, now grub?
* Jucato scratches his head...
<cntb> it is my path of installing ssometimes, jucato not starting new  system from kubuntu install but from alternateCD
<cntb> so jucato on first round I have gnome
<cntb> ;-) Jucato got that ?
* Jucato tries to make sense first...
<MarcoPau> solidsource: ok, thanks again
<cntb> easy to make sense jucato. no kubuntu on first round , just basic install from alternateCd have you tried it ?
<solidsource> repeat: is there a GUI method to edit what starts at system boot?
<Jucato> cntb: hm... let me see if I got this right: you install Kubuntu/KDE on top of Ubuntu?
<cntb> Riiiiiiight jucato. many times
<Jucato> solidsource: services or script? for services, try Service Manager from kcontrol
<Jucato> cntb: and by basic install, what do you install? kubuntu-desktop from the Alternate CD?
<Jucato> solidsource: for scripts, I'm not really sure... but if you mean autostart stuff when you login to KDE, there's kcontrol-autostart
<solidsource> Jucato: ok...
<Pooh22> I'm getting a very un-informative message from KDE Daemon when I insert a usbstick: Malformed URL. Any idea how to get more info for debugging this?
<Jucato> Pooh22: Can you check in System Settings -> Advanced -> Service Manager if KDE Media Manager is running?
<Jucato> and from Ctrl+Esc, if the kded process is also running?
<solidsource> Jucato: well that didn't help, guess I'll just get more RAM
<alexicon> ah and btw folks, everything worked brilliantly last night. ubuntu is so smart <3
<alexicon> i deleted my kernel by accident, and lost all my drivers. put in an old default kernel, booted up on the network, and adept saw straight away what was missing and needed updating
<alexicon> and away i went :D
<Pooh22> Jucato: it's running
<Jucato> hmm...
<Pooh22> kded as well
* Jucato doesn't know what else to check...
<Pooh22> Jucato: tnx anyway, I still learnt something new :-)
<Jucato> !ram | solidsource
<ubotu> solidsource: A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<tazz> how do i play .rm files in kubuntu?
<Jucato> !codecs | tazz
<ubotu> tazz: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> tazz: get the w32codecs  (if you're on 32-bit)
<tazz> thanks Jucato
<solidsource> now this is a funny picture: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<solidsource> son of the devil = bill gates....who knew *sarcasm*
<trym|work> eclipse on amd64 anyone ?
<solidsource> anyone know how to get links to open in firefox instead of konqueror when clicking on them in kopete?
<tazz> edgy has support for commercial packages dosnt it?
<Jucato> solidsource: System Settings -> Default Applications -> Web Browser
<tazz> solidsource, you need to make firefox your default browser.
<_StefanS_> Jucato: heh was just about to answer that ;)
<Jucato> :)
<solidsource> Jucato: tried that, it just opens the browser with homepage instead of the link
<Jucato> solidsource: althought take note that this will only effect KDE Apps. if you click a link on a non-KDE app, it will still open in Konqi
<Jucato> solidsource: use "firefox %u" for the command to put in there
<_StefanS_> solidsource: for gtk apps (like mozilla-thunderbird) you need to set x-www-browser to firefox
<Jucato> "sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser" to be exact
<_StefanS_> yep
<solidsource> Jucato: "firefox %u" or even "swiftfox %u" don't work...I do use swiftfox
<Jucato> hm...
* Jucato checks
<solidsource> ~$ sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<solidsource> Password:
<solidsource> There is only 1 program which provides x-www-browser
<solidsource> (/usr/bin/konqueror). Nothing to configure.
<Jucato> ah because of swiftfox
<_StefanS_> you can make those alternatives yourself.. If I could only remember how :D
<_StefanS_> solidsource: what does swiftfox give that firefox don't ? I curious because I have never tried it
<_StefanS_> I/I'm
<Jucato> _StefanS_: compiled and optimized per arch
<solidsource> yea
<cntb> solidsource: is firefox installed in your system ?
<solidsource> also keep having trouble with trying to switch between multiple tabs when using firefox installed from adept
<Jucato> solidsource: if you install swiftfox in a place other than /usr/bin, you might need to provide a full path to swiftox in the Web Browser settings
<solidsource> no firefox is not installed
<Jucato> no wonder firefox %u doesn't work :)
<cntb> haha
<solidsource> swiftfox %u doesn't either though
<Jucato> solidsource: you have to provide /path/to/swiftfox/swiftfox %u
<Jucato> unless swiftfox is in /usr/bin
<solidsource> I figured thats why firefox %u didn't work
<cntb> while talking why not install firefox
<_StefanS_> Jucato: I know about the compile by arch... but does it matter ?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: Thats my point
<Jucato> _StefanS_: yes. it does. at least afaik
<gnomefreak> it does
<_StefanS_> rendering ?
<Jucato> performance/speed
<solidsource> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<gnomefreak> and to run swiftfox you shouldnt need to change path (atleast i never had to)
<solidsource> ok full path worked
<Jucato> gnomefreak: I'm not familir w/ how swiftfox is installed, so... :(
<Jucato> :)
<solidsource> swiftfox got installed to /opt
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> hm.. speaking of that...
<gnomefreak> :)
* gnomefreak has swiftfox.deb :)
<Jucato> gnomefreak: have you compiled stuff outside of /usr or /usr/local?
<Jucato> I mean, you used --prefix=/opt or some other place?
<solidsource> I used swiftfox.DEB to install it....don't know why it installed that way
<gnomefreak> Jucato: everything mozilla related i use /opt
<Jucato> gnomefreak: ok, I'm having this problem, it's a bit KDE related so I'm not really sure... problem with env vars
<Jucato> hm... I think I better do a quick compile of an executable app...
* Jucato looks at his collection of .tar.gz's
<gnomefreak> Jucato: what are you compiling?
<Jucato> a widget style
<gnomefreak> oh god good luck :(
<Jucato> I want to put it in /opt... but even if put it in /usr/local, KDE can't see it, unless I run KControl/System Settings from Konsole
<gnomefreak> i mean that in the nicest way possible ;)
<solidsource> err stupid system setting keeps stalling when trying to access KDM manager
<Jucato> no problem w/ compiling. compiled so smoothly
<Jucato> the problem comes when trying to make KDE recognize the user-set $KDEDIRS
<gnomefreak> Jucato: you would want to ./configure --PREFIX=* or something like that
<Jucato> gnomefreak: yep I've done that
<Jucato> also set $KDEDIRS=/opt:/usr
<Jucato> in ~/.bashrc
<gnomefreak> maybe you need to symlink it?
<Jucato> like I said, compilation is smooth, and everything is where it should be
<Jucato> but here's the problem: launch kcontrol/system settings normally = no new style. launch it from Konsole = new style
<Jucato> only solution = install in /usr... :(
* Jucato gonna try compiling a standalone KDE app to try again
<gnomefreak> why cant you symlink it to use /usr instead of installing it there
<gnomefreak> it could be one of those things you have to compile kdebase with :(
<Jucato> it's a workaround. but it doesn't really solve the problem :)
<gnomefreak> like konsole :(
<solidsource> has anyone experienced a failure to load in system setting after clicking "administator mode"?
<Jucato> you think it's a question/problem worthy of -devel?
<Jucato> solidsource: lots of times :)
<gnomefreak> Jucato: i would ask there but ill ask anything anywhere :)
<Jucato> lol
<gnomefreak> Jucato: yes i do
<solidsource> anyway to get to work again without restarting
<Jucato> solidsource: just close kcontrol/systemsettings and trying again
<Xemanth> <solidsource> has anyone experienced a failure to load in system setting after clicking "administator mode"? <- yeah i have had that kind of problem since dapper times
<kelung> hiii
<Jucato> or, Ctrl+Esc, look for the kdesu process and kill it. usually works
* gnomefreak never liked or had any luck with the admin mode in the settings
<solidsource> doesn't work to just continues
<Guardian> solidsource: did you read this one ? http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-linux-memory.html?ca=dgr-lnxw07LinuxMemory
<kelung> how to add user with administrative rights
<jay> Kde doesn't add my super key as mod4. At least I don't think so. Under keyboard shortcuts in systemsettings under the X modifier mapping. The X11-mod shows nothing for mod4, how can I change that?
<Jucato> kelung: add the new user to the "admin" group
<kelung> how
<kelung> I used Kubuntu
<solidsource> I am already part of the admin group
<solidsource> Guardian: yes I have read that
<Guardian> solidsource: somehow gives more recent figures
<Jucato> kelung: System Settings -> User Management
<meteor-1500> hi - anyone know of a usplash theme that makes it similiar to the gentoo boot splash? with box in the middle showing the boot up text stuff
<solidsource> Guardian: yeah, my problem is sort of unique in that I am trying to run some heavey loaded windows programs in crossover which requires more RAM than I have
<solidsource> Guardian: so I just need more RAM
<Guardian> the definite solution to computer engineering problems :D
<kelung> my kubuntu is installed from kubuntu alternate cd, while install the system not required user just ask password
<Jucato> !sudo | kelung
<ubotu> kelung: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<kelung> now ican't change to root in the terminal
<Jucato> kelung: you will be using sudo or kdesu for most stuff that you need root for. there is no root user enabled
<Jucato> !root
<solidsource> yeah, directly logging into root is bad....too unsecure
<kelung> but my password stillrejected
<Jucato> kelung: what command are you using?
<kelung> sudo -i
<Jucato> use your user's password.
<kelung> there is oem groups in user magement from system setting
<pajaro> jkhj
<fernando_> hi gays... anyone know if kmail can keep the header's mail and not read them each time?? the same as thunderbird?
<pajaro> hello
<fernando_> hola pajaro
<pajaro> aqui no habla nadie
<pajaro> ?
<solidsource> I love when I crash programs
<fernando_> pajaro: que tal
<pajaro> bien
<fernando_> pajaro: en que andas?
<pajaro> pos probando esto
<pajaro> es la primera vez q entro aki
<fernando_> bienvenido entonces ;-)
<pajaro> gracias
<pajaro> oye tengo una pregunta
<pajaro> a ver si me la puedes contestar
<fernando_> aunque yo no soy precisamente un personaje de este canal jaja
<fernando_> dime
<pajaro> ajaj
<pajaro> con un cliente de irc
<pajaro> podrian detectarse clones
<pajaro> ?
<fernando_> no entiendo lo de clones
<pajaro> si
<pajaro> que por ejemplo una persona entra con un nik
<pajaro> y luego vuelve a entrar con otro
<pajaro> eso se puede detectar no?
<fernando_> me parece que el sistema te detecta automaticamente por tu ip
<fernando_> a menos que lo hagas desde 2 computadores desde tu casa, con el mismo computador lo veo difiicl
<pajaro> ok
<pajaro> muchas gracias
<fernando_> de nada ;-)
<kelung> WHAT IS MEANT SU RETURN WITH AN ERROR
<kelung> WHEN EXECUTE ADEPT UPDATER
<fernando_> did you use "sudo apt-get update" ??
<fernando_> kelung: did you use "sudo apt-get update" ??
<kelung> yes
<fernando_> kelung: and what was the output???
<kelung> nothing
<Skrot-> Hi. Where can I find nxclient-packages for Edgy?
<fernando_> kelung: nothign??? any error message??? #
<kelung> no at all
<fernando_> kelung: and the password promt????
<pajaro> fernando_: oye q lo de antes lo decia para poder detectarlo yo no para intentar meterme con dos nick distintos
<kelung> my pass rejected
<pajaro> por si pensabas mal
<dromer> ok, I have my camera automounted on sda1 but in konqueror I can't unmount
<fernando_> kelung: but if you password is reject, you dont have any chance to update the system
<fernando_> pajaro: jajaja, da igual si quieres usar dos nick, no le haces mal a nadie con eso
<pajaro> no es que no es por eso
<kelung> how can create new user with root previlledge
<pajaro> es por curiosidad
<pajaro> veo q este chat esta orientado a la solvencia de problemas
<pajaro> y eso me ha gustao
<_StefanS_> err english please
<pajaro> ok
<fernando_> kelung: kubuntu doesn't have root user by default, but if you are able to login then you muss know you own password
<_StefanS_> habla espanl
<_StefanS_> hehe
<pajaro> jaja
<fernando_> pajaro: si.. siempre que alguien se sepa la respuesta
<fernando_> pajaro: pero entre todos se hace algo y se aprende un poco mas
<dromer> ok, I have my camera automounted on sda1 but in konqueror I can't unmount it, how can I do this easily?
<kelung> otherwise user with administrative rights
<pajaro> _StefanS_: my english level is limited
<fernando_> kelung: perphaps you terminal doesnt have the right configuration for you keyboard..
<_StefanS_> pajaro: oka, I wasn't aware of that
<fernando_> kelung: try to right you password on a terminal only to see if match
<fernando_> dromer: only to try... open the konqueror from a terminal with "sudo konqueror" and try to mount you camera
<pajaro> _StefanS_:it doesn't matter
<pajaro> but i try to speak english
<pajaro> ajja
<fernando_> pajaro: de donde vienes?
<pajaro> fernando: soy de ciudad real
<pajaro> y t?
<fernando_> soy de karlsruhe, alemania
<dromer> fernando_: aahh, I remember now, I have to be in media:/
<dromer> or else I don't get the safely remove option
<pajaro> pues hablas espaol a la perfeccion!!
<fernando_> dromer: yes.. in media are all the device to mount ;-)
<fernando_> pajaro: talvez porque es mi lengua madre jejeje
<pajaro> a si
<fernando_> si ;-)
<pajaro> jaja
<fernando_> creo que eso explica un poco las cosas jaja
<pajaro> jaajj
<pajaro> si
<meteor-1500> anyone here running kxdocker?
<pajaro> Well
<pajaro> i have to exit
<pajaro> because i have to eat
<fernando_> jaja do you mean.. I have to leave??
<pajaro> another day i come back
<fernando_> pues, que te haga provecho :-)
<pajaro> than you
<pajaro> bye
<fernando_> adios
<pajaro> hasta otro dia
<_StefanS_> vaya con dios
<fernando_> ;)
<_StefanS_> or something
<pajaro> jaja
<fernando_> otro hablente hispano :-)
<fernando_> que tal Sefans
<solidsource> dromer: you can also get the safe remove option from the desktop or even add the storage applet and it will show the device there and give that option
<shmho> excuse me. My vmplayer says "cant load vmnet, and open /dev/vmmon" , after I update the kernel using adept.
<shmho> Is there any solution except waiting some vmplayer kernel module update?
<Linux_Galore> shmho: you have to run the vmplayer installer again, it a new kernel so its not been built in
<shmho> Linux_Galore: thanks, I'll try it.
<Linux_Galore> shmho: vmplayer is a proprietary so wont be included in kernel updates
<shmho> but I found "vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.15-27" on the source list
<shmho> I've used it with my old 2.6.15-27 kernel.
<solidsource> anyone using the KDE4 developmental packages?
<cntb> important can kubuntu be migrated to debian ?
<mohtady> hi there
<mohtady> m new here
<solidsource> cntb: what exactly do you mean by migrated?
<mohtady> hi there
<mohtady> is this chat room
<mohtady> is this real ppl
<mohtady> I am new here
<mohtady> :)\
<cntb> solidsource: meaning painlesssly switch this machine for example (the one i use now) with all or most of its apps to debian
<fernando_> mohtady: hi... dou you have any problem?
<mohtady> with whome?
<mohtady> am new to ubuntu OS
<mohtady> and am trying it
<mohtady> who are you
<fernando_> mohtady: and it everything ok with ubuntu??
<fernando_> mohtady: I am who I am... ;-)
<mohtady> yes sir
<mohtady> realy
<mohtady> who are you
<solidsource> cntb: well technically since ubuntu/kubuntu are based directly on debian, you already are using debian....but if you mean have debian with KDE, you would have to install debian with KDE and then all your apps
<mohtady> tell meeeeeeeeee
<mohtady> i am so new to the ubuntu
<mohtady> and dont know to to get a good trainig
<fernando_> mohtady: jajaja but you can see who I am... I am Fernando
<mohtady> nice to meet u fernando
<fernando_> mohtady: but are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu???
<mohtady> Ubuntu
<mohtady> u
<mohtady>  <fernando_> what do u use
<mohtady> and what  is this
<mohtady> is it a chat rooms
<fernando_> mohtady: because this is a irc chanel for Kubuntu.. normally you should use Ubuntu IRC channel
<mohtady> i didt know how
<mohtady> lol
<mohtady> how can i use the ubuntu channals
<Jucato> mohtady: /join #ubuntu
<fernando_> mohtady: just add the #ubuntu irc chanell ;-)
<Jucato> type that to join the #ubuntu channel
<mohtady> where
<solidsource> cntb: did that answer your question?
<mohtady> how
<solidsource> cntb: or did I completely miss it
<Jucato> mohtady: just type it now, where you type messages: /join #ubuntu
<cntb> well  hmm solidsource...
<fernando_> mohtady: I am using the program Konversation, and in the menus you have the possibility to add a new chanel
<cntb> solidsource: feel invited no to irc.oftc.net/debian for same q.s I pose there
<fernando_> mohtady: or pressing Control+J  but if you are using other program..you have to see by you self
<cntb> welcome mohtady
<mohtady> okay fernando i went there no one wana talk to me all is so bad
<mohtady> :(
<mohtady> i think i will make my OS kubuntu
<mohtady> :(
<cntb> gotta chill take your time and patience mohtady
<mohtady> cntb
<fernando_> mothtady: then.. welcome to Kubuntu... personally I love it..
<mohtady> how are
<mohtady> u
<mohtady> tell me
<solidsource> cntb: ok joined that channel
<mohtady> what is going on
<cntb> OK stick around enjoy nice company
<mohtady> what is the private msg
<mohtady> ]  <arphetic> hate me
<fernando_> mohtady: private msg is a message that only can see it you and the one who send you the message..
<mohtady> everything is opend with Quanta ? why? every page I tryed to open
<mohtady> here what happingn
<mohtady> happin
<mohtady> tell me
<mohtady> is it here to use or make chat
<mohtady> bye
<mohtady> oooooh am back
<mohtady> how can i go to ubuntu
<mohtady> channals
<Jucato> mohtady: /join #ubuntu
<Jucato> type that
<mohtady> ok got it but how can i add it to my channals list
<cntb> choose some IRC client
<solidsource> mohtady: are you using konversation or kopete or gaim?
<cntb> hi gsasha
<cntb> KAK DELA gsasha
<crazy_bus> How do you turn off the sound that happens when you backspace to the start of a line in a terminal
<solidsource> settings >> event notifications
* cntb wonders "is n't a troll sometimes playing the newbie" ?
<solidsource> settings >> configure notifications
<crazy_bus> thanks
<solidsource> this silence has put me to sleep
<dewitts> hey guys what package do i install so i can use sendmail in php?
<solidsource> good morning
<mena> hi
<mena> :)
<mena> Is there a way to see the icon of the network state as in windows Xp i mean the tow litlle minoters wich appear in the system try icon when you have a conection
<Linux_Galore> mena: yeah,  there are a few applets that do that, I use kwlan
<mena> Linux_Galore, i cant find its on the applet ...are you sure its there
<Linux_Galore> mena: you have to add it
<mena> Linux_Galore, Or i must get manauly
<mena> Linux_Galore,i mean its in the list
<Linux_Galore> I got it from  kde-apps.org
<mena> Linux_Galore,Ok
<mena> Linux_Galore,i hpe they add it to fiesty as in ubuntu
<mena> hope*
<Linux_Galore> mena: they have a network tool in feisty that does a similar thing
<mena> Linux_Galore,ok cool
<Linux_Galore> might be in edgy I havent looked
<mena> Linux_Galore,its on ubuntu edgy
<Linux_Galore> mena: sudo apt-get knetdockapp
<Linux_Galore> oops
<Linux_Galore> mena: sudo apt-get install knetdockapp
<mena> Linux_Galore,ok
<mena> Linux_Galore,and  just found it on kde-apps
<mray> say what versions of Kubuntu doy ou use?
<Linux_Galore> mena: there are a few apps noted on adept too,  just search for "network"   then go the the k**** stuff
<mena> Linux_Galore,ok
<mena> Linux_Galore,good
<Linux_Galore> mena: there is no shortage of options lol
<mena> Linux_Galore, ok
<Linux_Galore> to the*
<okkio> ciao...
<okkio> toc toc....
<okkio> c'e' qualcuno???
<Lynoure> !it | okkio
<ubotu> okkio: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<okkio> ok.. :)
<piotreek23> witam jest jakis spec
<piotreek23> od konsoli tekstowej w ubuntu
<piotreek23> :/
<Jucato> !pl | piotreek23
<ubotu> piotreek23: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<piotreek23> ups sorrty
<piotreek23> sorry my mistake
<piotreek23> ;)
<piotreek23> i have big problem with text console
<piotreek23> when utf-8 coding is on
<piotreek23> i cannot type my polish letters
<piotreek23> it is typing strange characters
<piotreek23> and for exemple bakspace key is not removing
<piotreek23> ;/
<LjL> piotreek23: maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf has some hints
<piotreek23> I tried to dpkg-reconfigure the console data
<piotreek23> but without luck
<piotreek23> Midnight commander looks like
<piotreek23> totaly mess
<piotreek23> LjL:  it's ok i set-et up my locales are oke
<piotreek23> it seams that its problem with framebuffor
<piotreek23> or something o-)
<piotreek23> o_0
<LjL> piotreek23: maybe try asking also in some national channels where they use extended latin, like #ubuntu-pl or whatever, you might find more people familiar with this kidn of things
<piotreek23> they dont want to help me
<piotreek23> i am migrating from gentoo
<ScarFreewill1> i followed this how to http://wiki.debian.org/BootUsb did every thing the way they told me but it does not work i've got a nforce 4 mobo so its not the problem...
<piotreek23> to "easy debian" system
<ScarFreewill1> i want to migrate to gentoo :P
<piotreek23> even MC is doesnot looking OK
<piotreek23> on gentoo it was easy
<piotreek23> becose i had similar problem but ther
<ScarFreewill1> i don't have good internet thought and gentoo needs it..
<piotreek23> the only thing was to recomplie MC with slang use flag
<liviux> hi all
<Guardian> where are kwin themes located please ?
<[DMG] 6StringKng> morning everyone...
<_christian> hola gente
<_christian> necesito ayuda con kubuntu!
<_christian> :(
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Jucato> wow he's fast
<_christian> ok Thanks!
<LjL> Jucato: and i'm on a java web irc app that freezes like every 20 seconds, too! :P
<Jucato> heh
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<[DMG] 6StringKng> sup
<_christian> i'm sorry!
<_christian> bye
<BluesKaj> LjL, which java web irc app  ?
<Xoss> if im using kubuntu and wanted to download a package which distribution shall i get the debian or the ubuntu dapper??
<HymnToLife> Xoss, Ubuntu
<[DMG] 6StringKng> debian
<HymnToLife> Ubuntu is not debian
<HymnToLife> but Kubuntu is Ubuntu :p
<[DMG] 6StringKng> my bad
<BluesKaj> which kubuntu version are you using , Xoss ?
<mray> how do i check what version of Kubuntu i actually use?
<[DMG] 6StringKng> unam -a in terminal?
<Xoss> kubuntu 6.10
<[DMG] 6StringKng> uname*
<Jucato> actually
<Jucato> lsb_release -a
<Jucato> mray: ^^^
<dylan_> hi all, may i noe if it is possible to onli allow user to access one application onli and not other application install in tge pc?
<mray> thanks for all answers - even for teh wrong ones :D
<BluesKaj> Xoss, then you should download from the kubuntu 6.10 repositories , the nickname for 6.10 is "edgy " not "dapper"
<BluesKaj> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<BluesKaj> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<LjL> BluesKaj: ircatwork.com
<LjL> just a random CGI:IRC thing
<MementoMori> hi all
<LjL> i'm at uni and everything's firewalled shut here
<MementoMori> how can I find the package that contains file x.y?
<LjL> !apt-file > MementoMori
<MementoMori> thank you LjL
<LjL> MementoMori: or, if you *already* have that file (and therefore the package), you can just do "dpkg -S filename" to find out
<MementoMori> LjL: thank you again
<BluesKaj> LjL, my former workmates will like that app since mirc and xchat have been banned there :)
<LjL> BluesKaj: it's kind of very annoying to use though, to be honest (also, it's mere chance that it isn't banned on this channel right now)
<BluesKaj> hehe , LjL...but a web based app is exactly what these guys need :)
<xJPM100x> so I installed brutalchess through adept, now I have no clue where its located, lmao
<LjL> xJPM100x: dpkg -L brutalchess
<LjL> will show all the files belonging to the package
<BluesKaj>  /home/yourname, xJPM100x
<xJPM100x> k, ty
<Pensacola> is there a howto on changing the kubuntu login screen?
<LjL> kdmtheme | Pensacola
<LjL> i know there is this, dunno about howtos
<LjL> !kdmtheme | Pensacola
<ubotu> pensacola: kdmtheme: theme manager for KDM. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2-1 (edgy), package size 100 kB, installed size 264 kB
<Pensacola> ok thx
<xJPM100x> whats a good bit torrent client for linux?
<Jucato> xJPM100x: KTorrent, already installed by default
<xJPM100x> well was wanting to know if myabe there was a better one not
<xJPM100x> or not*
<HymnToLife> KTorrent for me too
<mray> what is the optimal resource for upgrading 6.06 to 6.10 ?
<HymnToLife> or bittorrent for command-line only
<HymnToLife> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<mray> thanks
<pepe4> hi guys can anyone help here..my minimized icons from my windows like kopete dont show in panel~
<pepe4> i can i put them back ?
<mray> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades says i have to enter this in console: gksu "update-manager -c" - but i get an error: "bash: gksu: command not found"
<mray> what am i doing wrong?
<xJPM100x> can you replace grub with lilo?
<HymnToLife> xJPM100x, yes, why not ?
<HymnToLife> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<xJPM100x> ah, k then
<andre> hi i need the german kubuntu helpchan can you help me ?
<HymnToLife> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<andre> thx
<liviux> sorry for interrupt i've a little problem. When I open .rar files with ark there is a message that recite." the utility unrar is not in your PATH"...
<Jucato> liviux: install "unrar"
<Jucato> liviux: you have to enable "multiverse" first
<Jucato> !multiverse | liviux
<ubotu> liviux: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<liviux> i love you
<Jucato> O.O
<liviux> (I'm just joking)
<Jucato> :(
<BluesKaj> what are some other Virtual OSs besides VMware ?
<BluesKaj> !Virtual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtual - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xJPM100x> anyone recommend some good games for ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> !virtual-os
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtual-os - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> BluesKaj: the term is "virtualization" software
<mray> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades says i have to enter this in console: gksu "update-manager -c" - but i get an error: "bash: gksu: command not found"
<Jucato> BluesKaj: visualbox, xen, and qemu (this one is emulation)
<BluesKaj> !virtualization software
<xJPM100x> another thing I need help with is....in windows you do alt+1 6 8 and you get an upside down ?, anyone know how ot do it in ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> !virtualization
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtualization - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> BluesKaj: if you're not sure what you're looking for in ubotu, better PM ubotu :)
<xJPM100x> how do I set firefox as my default browser so links dont open in konqeuror?
<liviux> Jucato now it work thank you very much!
<Jucato> you're welcome
<xJPM100x> how do I set firefox as my default browser so links dont open in konqeuror?
<xJPM100x> how do I set firefox as my default browser so links dont open in konqeuror?
<Jucato> xJPM100x: System Settings -> Default Applications -> Web Browser
<Jucato> and please, try not to repeat your questions :)
<humbolto> I want to open podcasts I click on in firefox to open in amarok. Does not work, if I just choose amarok to be the app to open the feed in in the firefox openfeed thingy.
<Xoss> is there an app in kubuntu that works like adobe pagemaker?
<Jucato> Xoss: try Scribus
<sashalap[kde] > hi , all
<surgy> hello
<surgy> why is kmix getting input from my mic all the time?
<surgy> it makes my games sound like garbage becuase its outputting the mic inputting my speakers..... :(
<Pooh22> darn, I'm still stuck with my problem of not being able to mount usb drives (malformed url error)
<Pooh22> The device gets detected (also shown in /var/log/syslog), but when I choose to do something with it, I get malformed URL
<Pooh22> and no mountpoint is created in /media and it isn't mounted (obviously)
<surgy> umm
<surgy> haave you tried to do it with the gui?
<Pooh22> Does anyone known what happens between the device detection in kded and the actual mounting and opening the window?
<surgy> i find it way easier
<Pooh22> surgy: which gui?
<FringeJacket> how do I connect to wireless when wireless assistant isn't working?
<surgy> system settings >> filsystems
<Pooh22> surgy: it's not mounted yet
<surgy> pooh22: you can graphicly control your fstab there
<surgy> sorat
<surgy> sorta*
<Pooh22> I think the problem is that the device is detected but then something fails when it should be mounted
<Pooh22> but a usb device shouldn't be in the fstab, I think
<surgy> your not trying to mount it as hda are you?
<Pooh22> nope
<surgy> it should be sd becuase its mounted as a serial device, and it should be in the fstab
<Pooh22> kernel: [17180041.360000]  sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sdb
<surgy> my ipod, which is basicly the same thing, is in my fstab
<Pooh22> but not when it's not plugged in
<surgy> pooh22: you sure?
<Pooh22> I have a system at home where it works and a laptop here as well, both with kubuntu 6.10
<Pooh22> surgy: quite :-)
<surgy> pooh22: ok well it looks like your well ahead of me :)
<surgy> i need help with a mic issue im having
<Pooh22> surgy: I have lots of experience with linux, but it still confuses me to dispair sometimes ;-)
<surgy> pooh22: then can you help me with my mic problem?
<Pooh22> I'm afraid I know nothing about the audio system
<surgy> oh :(
<Pooh22> but you can always try ;-)
<surgy> well
<surgy> im using this cheapo mic for teamspeak, i made it so that teamspeak only picks up the mic when i hold cntrl, but kmix seams to be picking up everysound in the room and amplifying it through my speakers
<surgy> i only want my mic on when i hold cntrl
<surgy> or when teamspeak looks for it
<Pooh22> maybe it's an alsa setting?
<surgy> alsa?
<Pooh22> alsa is the linux sound driver system
<surgy> how do i display a list of alsa options?
<Pooh22> try alsamixer
<Pooh22> or google for it or maybe use adept to look for alsa tools
<surgy> i think i fixed it, by turning off the input in kmix..... but it just doesnt make sense
<parkerw207> can you booot windows xp pro off an extrernal hard drive ?
<Pooh22> but does it still work in your teamspeak, surgy?
<Pooh22> parkerw207: sure you can (I think), but you need to make grub aware of it
<surgy> i dont know
<surgy> no one is on for me to test it :(
<Pooh22> surgy: at least you'll know where to look when it doesn't work ;-)
<surgy> yep :)
<surgy> thanks man
<Pooh22> np
<Pooh22> surgy: how do you know I'm a guy? ;-)
<surgy> man == person im found of
<surgy> not just a male
<Pooh22> ah ok, good definition!
<surgy> you dont know of any good sound recording programs do you? like sonar or cakewalk for linux?
<Pooh22> not from experience, no
<Pooh22> but I think there's a program called audacity, which I've heard mention sometimes
<surgy> pooh22: is it in the repos?
<Pooh22> I guess so
<Pooh22> it's in universe
<surgy> also im trying to track down a problem i keep having with copy/paste
<Pooh22> but it's an editor, rather than a recorder
<parkerw207> lhow would i make grub aware of it ?
<Pooh22> parkerw207: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<parkerw207> and do what ?
<surgy> pooh22: so that wont help
<Pooh22> parkerw207: but doesn't the bios boot from usb?
<parkerw207> i dont know how to get onto my bios to do that
<Pooh22> surgy: I don't know, maybe it can record as well
<parkerw207> and i dont think it will , though i got my laptop in like.... december so its pritty new
<parkerw207> and i thought new ones did
<Mena> HI FROENDS
<Pooh22> parkerw207: usually you have to press a key to get into the bios, like del, esc or f2
<surgy> pooh22: no its crap
<parkerw207> ooo ok i willt ry now thanks :)
<surgy> pooh22: im using qhrecord :)
<Pooh22> surgy: never heard of it ;-)
<Pooh22> parkerw207: good luck
<Mena> i have a problem with metabr that when i use a theme for it its telling me kluncher  unknowen protocl
<surgy> pooh22: wanna help me figure out my paste problem?
<surgy> it annoys me like crazy
<Pooh22> surgy: you know about the difference between X-copy/paste and kde c/p?
<Pooh22> in X11 you can select something and then paste it in another X window with the middle mouse button
<surgy> pooh22: i dont have a middle button my mouse has a levver instead of a wheel, and when i copy it always goes to clipper but most of the time i cant paste unti i open klipper and choose my copy
<Pooh22> surgy: I'm afraid I can't help you there
<surgy> pooh22: fine
<Mena> !kluncher
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kluncher - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<surgy> pooh22: but i will remember that
<surgy> j/k
<Pooh22> np ;-)
<surgy> thanks for the help
<Pooh22> I still haven't solved my problem
<Pooh22> I'll see if some people in #kde are awake
<surgy> pooh22: you might check #ubuntu
<parviainen> hello, I have noobish question, could someone answer please?
<Pooh22> surgy: I could, but usually that's filled with too many noobs ;-)
<HymnToLife> Pooh22, what's your problem ?
<HymnToLife> !ask | parviainen
<ubotu> parviainen: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<surgy> his name is pooh
<parviainen> yea
<Pooh22> I can't mount usb disks on some of my kubuntu installs
<HymnToLife> yeah that's quite a problem indeed
<parviainen> can I play wmv files in firefox with kubuntu
<HymnToLife> /nick somethingelse can solve it :D
<surgy> !restricted |parviainen
<ubotu> parviainen: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<HymnToLife> Pooh22, what happens instead of the usb disk mounting ?
<Pooh22> HymnToLife: it goes wrong between the window asking me what to do with the device and opening the actual window
<Pooh22> then I get Malformed URL from kded
<HymnToLife> have you tried mounting it manually ?
<Pooh22> I think so, but I'll try it just to be sure
<Pooh22> HymnToLife: I can mount it as root
<HymnToLife> I can't really help you about debugging it
<Pooh22> but I don't run KDE as root
<HymnToLife> ubuntu uses pmount instead of mount, which is imo a stupid idea
<HymnToLife> and which I know nothing about :p
<Pooh22> ah, ok
<Pooh22> I didn't even know that, but I did see the package was updated recently, I'll see if I can mess with it
<HymnToLife> Pooh22, man pmount can give you some info about it
<Pooh22> ok, tnx
<HymnToLife> actually, it seems to be just a trick to mount devices without an fstab entry
<Pooh22> but somehow it doesn't get to the mounting stage
<HymnToLife> have you tried pmount /dev/whatever ?
<Pooh22> and kded is unaware of it until it tries to open a window with the url (this is my guess)
<ubuntu> hallo
<Pooh22> HymnToLife: it works!!! (manually at least ;-)
<HymnToLife> Pooh22, also, try to see if the device appears when you type just mount
<HymnToLife> when you plug it in and click "open in new window"
<Pooh22> it does after I type pmount /dev/sdb1 on the console
<Pooh22> it doesn't mount it if I just leave it to the kded
<Pooh22> so kded probbly isn't calling pmount
<HymnToLife> actually, I'd rather think it calls it on the wrong device
<Pooh22> that's also possible, but how/why?
<Pooh22> maybe it forgets the /dev bit, because I've seen an error by digikam that nothing could be found on /sdb1
<Pooh22> which should have been /media/sdb1
<HymnToLife> that's exactrly why I think it's better to have an entry for it in fstab
<HymnToLife> so the system knows for sure what the device is instead of guessing it
<Pooh22> now that's funny, on the laptop, which has it working, digikam looks in /sdb1 too, but fails to find any file, but opening in a window does work
<kelung> how to access my windows partition
<Pooh22> HymnToLife: but I don't know what and how many of it I'm going to be plugging into the machine
<HymnToLife> ubotu, tell kelung about ntfs | kelung, see the private message from ubotu.
<kelung> in storage media it is showing
<kelung> but i do not have enough permissions to read
<kelung> before i finish my instalation kubuntu there is  statement sudo oem-config-prepare
<kelung> ownership my windows partition is user=root,group=plugdev
<BluesKaj> bashrc: line 58: syntax error: unexpected end of file.... How do fix this error , when it doesn't tell what's in error :) ?
<KaiHanari> how do you kill a stubborn process, one that remains running after kill -9 pidhere ?
<Agent_bob> KaiHanari kill it's parent
<Agent_bob> BluesKaj unexpected end of file is the error
<KaiHanari> Agent_bob, what if it was called by a user. No parent. other than bash....
<KaiHanari> Cant kill bash... that would be a big problem
<Agent_bob> BluesKaj that usually means you forgot to close a quote.  but can mean you didn't end a loop or if statement.
<Agent_bob> KaiHanari sure you can kill bash
<Agent_bob> bash is only a shell inturpretor
<Agent_bob> KaiHanari pstree should show it's parrent
<KaiHanari> What if there are multiple users running bash, and multiple root logins running, with the app neeading to be killed is running as root.... would that not terminate all bash sessions?
<KaiHanari> or.. theres pstree..
<Agent_bob> you can NOT on the other hand kill init ....
<Agent_bob> KaiHanari you don't need to killall bash  just the bash shell that started the gosted process
<BluesKaj> ok Agent_bob ,close a quote such as " ..... " .   ?
<Agent_bob> BluesKaj yes
<BluesKaj> with the period or without ?
<KaiHanari> how do you get the info you need to do that out of pstree? im not getting anything other than the app name itself when i use the pid w/ pstree
<Agent_bob> BluesKaj this would cause such an error.  (without ^ )   blah='this is my test setting's'    because you would have s'  and bash will look for the closing quote.
<Agent_bob> KaiHanari pstree like all other cli apps has switches   man pstree
<Agent_bob>    -p     Show PIDs. PIDs are shown as decimal numbers in parentheses after each process name.
<eross> is there a side-bar app like vista has i can try out with kde
<Agent_bob>               -p implicitly disables compaction.
<KaiHanari> Duh. But its not helping, like a lot of man pages.
<BluesKaj> ok Agent_bob, http://www.pastebin.ca/352080
<fernando> hey gays..anyone know where is the file with the configuration of the keyboard on kde??
<fernando> must be on .kde but how is call???
* Agent_bob suspects that it was not helping like all other man pages that are never seen
<judgen> YAY i beat my old 50k record at kobodeluxe!
<fernando> judgen: sorry but.. is that a game o what??
<eross> fernando is it:  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fernando> eross: but I mean the shortcuts...
<fernando> eross: is in .kde.. but I am not sure of its name
<eross> there is an  xmodmap, i think to remap the keyboard
<Agent_bob> fernando you can set the default and veriant keyboard settings for xorg by running  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    as to kde specific   idk.
<whilo> hi
<judgen> fernando: yes
<whilo> will there be an update to the control center in feisty?
<whilo> something new like in ubuntu?
<Agent_bob> yep
<BluesKaj> Agent_bob, how can bashrc have an error at line 58 when there is nothing on that line
<soulrider> lol BluesKaj
<Agent_bob> BluesKaj because that's the EOF  and you can't have EOF without finishing the command
<dromer> hi all, I'm installing vmware and am getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5415/
<BluesKaj> ok then soulrider, Agent_bob  , tell me how to fix this  http://www.pastebin.ca/352080
<whilo> hello?
<Agent_bob> BluesKaj line 50 is an open ended if statement.  end that.
<Dr_Willis> dromer,  vmware-server ? or player?
<dromer> Dr_Willis: player, but I think I still need to install the server (just found out ..)
<Dr_Willis> dromer,  NOT that i know of..
<dromer> Dr_Willis: can you help me install it?
<Dr_Willis> i always just download and install the server.
<Dr_Willis> never messed with just the player
<dromer> ok, I just download this file: http://download3.vmware.com/software/vmserver/VMware-server-1.0.1-29996.tar.gz
<Agent_bob> BluesKaj if you don't want to use if test ;then command ;fi    then use   [test]  && command
<Dr_Willis> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Agent_bob> fi
<waldschatten> !winex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Agent_bob> BluesKaj let me sujest that when editing bash scripts use an editor that has syntax highlighting.   that will help you on such future errors
<Dr_Willis> winex = cedega
<dromer> !cedega | waldschatten
<ubotu> waldschatten: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<judgen> cedega 5.2.10 is really impressive. I can even play guild wars (a bit flickering on the screen, but nothing major)
<BluesKaj> this is beyond my scope Agent_bob , I just want to fix this prob with a character of some sort to end the file
<Dr_Willis> learn the fundamentals
<Agent_bob> why is keyboard repeting turned off in gnome-terminal ?
<waldschatten> Poor Anarchy Online, still not running on winex cvs
<alexandrepos> people, anybody can help me w/ yakuake ?
<Dr_Willis> and the prob is?
<waldschatten> Always the first package I install, love that little terminal.
<Agent_bob> test types chars hits backspac and holds down for 30 seconds but it backspaces one time.
* waldschatten hits F12 and kisses yakuake as it slides down for the top of his screen.
<Dr_Willis> get a room!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<waldschatten> I have several rooms, but yakuake won't follow me to Britania.
<waldschatten> lol
<Agent_bob> gnome is less configurable than twm    ......
<Agent_bob> </blinks>
<judgen> updating windows over windowsupdate is really a bitch.... takes ages. Wish it was more like apt. But noooo! microsft had to do it the wrong way as usual
<waldschatten> Now Ultima Online works great on wine.
<Agent_bob> you update windows ???
<Agent_bob> </blinks>
<tesuki> anybody know some program that can handel live TV and you don't need to do anything else than apt it
<waldschatten> You want the wrong way, take a look at direct x
<tesuki> (to get it)
<waldschatten> If only people would use OpenGL and SDL, the world would be a better place for would-be gamers on Linux, and my wife would get her computer back.
<hatta> and maybe you'd get laid
<judgen> Agent_bob: yes im running it on vmware, wanna try the experimental 3d support
<waldschatten> I'd never get laid if I could game on Linux, my wife would never see me again.
<waldschatten> lol
<Agent_bob> would-be-gamers  heh
<judgen> works great with direct3d7 so far
<hatta> heh
<ifti> can anyone help me with WPA Supplicant
<hatta> get some priorities
<Admiral_Chicago> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<judgen> the guild wars servers are really slow today
* Agent_bob goes looking for a usable desktop     like twm or something...
<Dr_Willis> that eliminates 99.9999% oh the last 4 hrs
<tesuki> umm. is it pssible to apt some live TV program.
<waldschatten> MythTV works for me, but if I remember correctly it didn't quite work right when I got it from the repos.
<Dr_Willis> there are several progs that do tv tunter stuff
<BluesKaj> Agent_bob, i'm just looking for a way to end the bashrc file without errors being generated in the terminal everytime I open it ...is there someting i can add to the end of the last phrase to aleviate the error ?
<LoSko> hi :)
<tesuki> in whcih repo is myth TV?
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj,  fix the line with the typo
<usman> f
<Dr_Willis> !mtyhtv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mtyhtv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_Willis> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<chronic1> i installed a package through apt that is broken (gforge)....is there a way to get it out of my system so that i can continue to use apt?
<tesuki> okey thanks
<elyon225> Could someone please tell me why a lot of my command-line programs are now running their gui counterparts??
<Roey> hey all
<Roey> is Ubuntu Feisty Fawn even less stable (package-wise) than Debian SID?
<cashug24> computer
<elyon225> Ubunut itself has proved to be the most unstable distro I've tried yet...
<Dr_Willis> its in alpha testing so id say yes
<Dr_Willis> elyon225,  but how much real experience do you have with linux over all...
<Dr_Willis> i fine ubuntu to be very stable. actually most disrtos are very stable compared to windows
<judgen> elyon225: not for me atleast, the wors in my oppinion was and is mandrake/madriva
<waldschatten> Slackware is my new friend
<tesuki> this os is pretty hard to use if your not good with computers. think i'll go back to gentoo.
<hatta> lol
<judgen> tesuki: you think gentoo is easier than ubuntu???!
<hatta> gentoo's a little harder to use if you're not good with computers than kubuntu
<tesuki> YES
<judgen> lol
<elyon225> Dr_Willis: I didn't have much Linux experience at all when I tried Ubuntu the first time.
<elyon225> Dr_Willis: But I've never used an OS as random as this... what worked 10 minutes ago doesn't work now, but will work again in 10 minutes (without any changes being made)
<ifti> I'm using Linuxant Driverloader to wrap and load drivers for my wifi card
<tesuki> okay installing gentoo is hgel but when the install is done it's easy to use becouse portage
<judgen> gaaah updating windows is such a pain that they should get a kick in the balls.
<ifti> I can usually connect without issue to an unencrypted network
<hatta> tesuki, ubuntu is easy to use because of apt
<ifti> but I can't seem to get it to work with WPA supplicant
<hatta> and apt is even easier than portage
<judgen> tesuki: i find precompiled binaries better since i dont think my time is worthless
<tesuki> ubuntus repos lack software.
<elyon225> judgen: Don't you love it when you're in the middle of somethign and Windows update just shuts down and restarts because you didn't notice the notification that pops up ever 5 minutes?
<hatta> tesuki, add more repos
<judgen> elyon225: yeah that is a bitch
<tesuki> thats the drawback in gentoo. and why i using kubuntu now
<hatta> or use debian
<waldschatten> Kubuntu and the US repos have given me more problems then gentoo or slackware could ever dream of. I know I'm not the only one the repos have driven nuts, especially right after edgy when for some reason I kept getting edgy packager on dapper.
<hatta> debian has just about everything in the universe
<elyon225> Yeah, I'm trying to find a different distro - something that "Just Works" would be nice.
<judgen> waldschatten: i never used the USA repos so i dont know. Never had that problem over here though
<hatta> I've found debian unstable to be very good
<elyon225> hatta: How difficult is it to setup debian?
<waldschatten> I had to switch to the GB repos to get anything to work at one point.
<judgen> elyon225:  its the same a the server install of ubuntu
<hatta> elyon225, I think it's very easy
<judgen> in how you install it that is
<hatta> nice ncurses interface
<judgen> ncurses are nice
<elyon225> judgen: I've never installed the server Ubuntu.  Only the alternate disc for Kubuntu.
<waldschatten> dEBIAN IS A CINCH TO SET UP, NOT QUITE AS EASY AS UBUNTU, BUT CLOSE ENOUGH
<waldschatten> Ack, sorry, damn caps lock key
<Dr_Willis> with computers theres nothing that 'just works'
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, which line , dunno where the typo is ?
<Dr_Willis> my C64 was close :)
<elyon225> Dr_Willis: On the contrary, I've found that Windows, although annoying as hell, usually "Just Works"
<tesuki> i like kubuntu but for a user that don't want or can get well know to the os will have a hard time using kubuntu. and isn't that kind of people kubuntu is targeting
<hatta> that depends on what you want to do with it elyon225
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj,  no idea.. start simplifying the script.. comment out stuff.. OR use an editor that does syntax highlighting that was suggested like an hr ago.
<waldschatten> Windows just works till your first BSOD, then nothing is ever the same.
<Dr_Willis> elyon225,  you do NOT NOT NOT want to get me started on the problems ive had with windows...
<elyon225> hatta: True... but I've never had a moment in Windows where typing a command will work the first 10 times, and not the next.
<hatta> if you need UI features like say, virtual desktops, you're out of luck
<BluesKaj> which editor uses syntax highlighting ?
<hatta> vim or emacs
<tesuki> just restar the box and if it don't work restart again
<hatta> whichever you like
<Dr_Willis> elyon225,   currently windows decided to totally REMOVE every entry in the 'add/remove program files' area..
<elyon225> Dr_Willis: Oh, don't get me wrong, I've had lots of problems with Windows too... and I won't return to it, but for the most part, it was a hundred times more usable that Kubuntu has been for me.
<waldschatten> My last Windows instalation lasted untill DRM for three different media playes had a little conflict and crashed everything.
<Dr_Willis> elyon225,  to each their own..  do the windows fix and reformat/reinsall...
<elyon225> Dr_Willis: You know how many times I've had to reinstall Kubuntu?  Upwards of 10 times... I won't do it again.
<tesuki> windows works fine if you reinstall it every 3rd month.
<Dr_Willis> with linux you 'can' fix things.. (at least you can get under the hood)
<elyon225> ...if I can't get this working right, then I'm done with Ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> elyon225,  sounds tome like either you need to learn the fundamentals more.. OR you got some hardware issues
<hatta> yeah I don't know why you'd need to reinstall from scratch
<hatta> unless you fuck up your partitioning or rm -rf /
<eross_> must be used to the windoze world
<elyon225> Dr_Willis: Well, I've got the fundamentals of Linux down fairly well (and I've been using computers constantly since my DOS 3 with a 300 baud modem)
<Dr_Willis> elyon225,  well you havent been stating what your problems are, so.. who can tell.
<judgen> elyon225: sad to hear that
* Dr_Willis has a C64 and vic-20 :) 
<elyon225> Dr_Willis: Actually, I have mentioned my problems already.
<waldschatten> rm -rf / never do this, and never tell a newbie to do this as a joke, j/k might not come in time.
<tesuki> what are they
<eross_> i heard there is linux for a c64, called llinux
<Dr_Willis> elyon225,  whatever then.,, i dident see them.. cant rember them... so good luck
<elyon225> Dr_Willis: One is that now suddenly using commands in the konsole brings up their gui counterparts... never used to.
<eross_> interesting website
<Dr_Willis> elyon225,  'whch' commands?
<judgen> eross_: commodore 64?
<elyon225> Dr_Willis: dpkg, apt-get... to name the two most recent that I can remember.
<eross_> right
<elyon225> ...started after the whole updating of the kernel fiasco.
<tesuki> does dpkg have a gui counterpart.
<Dr_Willis> if the proper display variables and so forth are set, and apt-get is set up right.. it will run the X based apt-get configs stuff, or it can use the console basesd one
<hatta> elyon225, you might like plain debian better
<judgen> eross_: there is a graphical web broswer now for commodore 64 basic operating system
<hatta> they don't do all those wacky UI tweaks
<elyon225> tesuki: Well, running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does.
<eross_> wwopps that's  lunix
<eross_> http://lng.sourceforge.net/
<Dr_Willis> debian can work the same way
<waldschatten> Adept does all the dpkg & apt stuff for you.
<Dr_Willis> i forget the apt-get settings to change that feature
<elyon225> waldschatten: Adept is the one that screwed up my kernel update ;)
<waldschatten> lol
<waldschatten> Guess that's out then
<waldschatten> Adept wouldn't even try to update my kernel
<judgen> hehe i install ubuntu using server-expert every time and then use commandline to add all apps i need.... never used synaptic or adept.
<tesuki> elyon225: not for me just the old ncureses
<JohnFlux> Can I quickly convert a movie in .bin and .cue  format to another format with just one file?
<JohnFlux> I just don't like having to have 2 files :-)
<Dr_Willis> bchunk johansalim
<Dr_Willis> oops
<judgen> JohnFlux: you wan watch the bin files in vlc
<Dr_Willis> JohnFlux,  bchunk
<waldschatten> I always used apt for everything, but now that I've switched distros it's either pkgtool or compile from source.
<JohnFlux> judgen: I know :-)   mplayer plays them fine
<elyon225> Now, with Debian, I tried installing it, but it never installed X... is that always something I need to do manually?
<JohnFlux> Dr_Willis: thanks
<hatta> elyon225, a basic install of debian has ONLY what you need to run a system
<JohnFlux> Dr_Willis: what does the .cue file do anyway?
<hatta> that's why I like it
<judgen> JohnFlux: you can also mount them and use FFMPEG to create some ofhter format
<tesuki> debian use XFree46. didn't get the damned nvidia drivers working
<hatta> you can start from a blank slate and add what you need
<waldschatten> Basic install and apt what you need from cli
<JohnFlux> judgen: I don't want to both reencoding them
<tesuki> or have they change to xorg
<hatta> so you know what's on your system and what's not
<hatta> tesuki, they're on xorg now
<judgen> JohnFlux: the cue file is just a text file wich tells a burner app on what minute on the disk its supposed to start burning
<elyon225> holy crap... Debian is 15 CDs?? lol
<hatta> elyon225, you only need one
<judgen> elyon225: debian is a 1,44mb floppy
<waldschatten> lol, I have one CD for Sarge
<hatta> you can install the base system from a netinst disk
<hatta> then install all the software you want over the net
<Dr_Willis> go to #debian they will LOVE you.
<elyon225> hatta: Which one?  I used the minimal install CD last time....
<hatta> it's very easy
<hatta> elyon225, just the first cd
<Dr_Willis> :)
<elyon225> Dr_Willis: You don't need to be mean
<hatta> you can use any debian disk to do a netinst IIRC
<Dr_Willis> they love everyone! :)
<judgen> updating windows. installing package 30 of 54.....
<judgen> taking bloody ages
<tesuki> maybe shall test debian again. then.
<Dr_Willis> judgen,  heh -- then it wants to reboot 4 times in a row to update your joystick drivers
<judgen> Dr_Willis: yes and then after i have installed all these 1gb total updates and go to windowsupdate again after the mandatory reboot i have to download another gb to patch the previous downloads....
<judgen> bug the hell outta me
<waldschatten> Funny, last time I updated windows it needed XP SP2, I totally reinstalled linux and set up all my multimedia support, put all my favorite programs on it and configured WINE to run some games and the Windows update was still running by the time I was playing UO and watching a DVD.
<BluesKaj> heh Dr_Willis.. I took out that last phrase in the bashrc file ...now we'll see what damage I've done , but the bashrc error is gone
<Dr_Willis> judgen,  then ya have to do it all over for each machine on the lan.
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj,  it may be worth wile to learn what your .bashrc is doing. :)
<cpk1> easiest way to transfer files between 2 linux boxes on same network with little or no configuration/setup?
<judgen> Dr_Willis: well the download part can be skipped with the networkdepoyment kit. But the install part still take ages. and all the reboots is just a mess
<BluesKaj> perhaps Dr_Willis, but the nomenclature has me totally baffled :)
<judgen> cpk1: http, ftp, ssh or smb. Your coise
<waldschatten> And anyone who says Windows installs easier than Linux is mixing an install up with a recover
<JohnFlux> cpk1: right click on kicker, add applet, web file sharing, chose directory ;-)
<elyon225> haha, and now, of course, Firefox doesn't know what to do with .torrent files.  Makes me save each one... used to be able to open it in Ktorrent.  Just another example of how friggin random Kubuntu is on what works and what doesn't.
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj,  we are back to 'learning' vs. 'expecting magic answers' then. :)
<cpk1> smb is out of the question i would have to take 5 minutes configuring
<cpk1> going with JohnFlux on this one
<Dr_Willis> elyon225,  technicially firefox is not integerated with kde.. since its not a kde app.
<fran> hi
<Dr_Willis> i use the ktorrent embeded browser/search mainly :)
<fran> i need special help with drivers installation, nvidia, kubuntu
<elyon225> Dr_Willis: Oh, so it's okay that what worked last night suddenly doesn't work now?  Oh, it's not a KDE app... so that happens.  Gotcha.
<JohnFlux> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jhutchins> elyon225: If you want a particular program to open a file in firefox, tell firefox that, don't gripe about unrelated kde.
<Dr_Willis> elyon225,  whatever...
<JohnFlux> elyon225: you misread him intentionally
<judgen> elyon225: when it ask if to open or save, select open and then choose the app in /usr/bin/ktorrent then it will work from then on (afaik)
<Dr_Willis> \ranting and raving.. always helps.
<elyon225> jhutchins: Firefox already KNEW that.... now it doesn't.
<elyon225> judgen: That's the point... it no longer offers the option of opening it... only saving it.
<BluesKaj> learning at my age ...just migarting to Linux has been a difficult learning experience for me , let alone learning bash script
<jhutchins> elyon225: Firefox still has bugs in it that I reported back when it was called "mosaic".  Random failure is pretty much the expected behavior.
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj,  bash has many many many very good tutorials.. your .bashrc should be rather straight forward
<jhutchins> elyon225: Nothing to do with kde.
<JohnFlux> Dr_Willis: bchunk just converts to .iso right?
<BluesKaj> easy for you , difficult for me :)
<elyon225> lol I never said it had anything to do with kde, but alright.
<Dr_Willis> JohnFlux,  supposed to
<JohnFlux> Dr_Willis: hmm, I want to convert to .avi etc
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj,  the time youve been in here going on and on.. you could of read  a few chapters in some tutorials and learned the basics allready
<jhutchins> elyon225: Right, I see you were blaming kubuntu, not kde.
<judgen> jhutchins: are you serious? mozilla was NEVER mosaic. Mosaic is the engine that internet explorer is guilt on. Not mozilla
<jhutchins> judgen: Both are derived from mosaic.
<JohnFlux> Dr_Willis: maybe  mencoder  -vo raw  -ao raw  ?
<judgen> jhutchins: not really
<Dr_Willis> JohnFlux,  then you have to recode the video whatever format its in now.. a '.bin/cue' is not  technicially a video format
<JohnFlux> Dr_Willis: yeah
<jhutchins> IE got a ground-up rewrite, while mozilla was evolved from the same code.
<Dr_Willis> JohnFlux,  convert to iso. moun tt. and then see whats its there.
<JohnFlux> Dr_Willis: can I mount while it's .bin ?
<Dr_Willis> JohnFlux,  not that i know of
<JohnFlux> MPEG-PS file format detected.
<JohnFlux> VIDEO:  MPEG1  352x288  (aspect 8)  25.000 fps    0.0 kbps ( 0.0 kbyte/s)
<judgen> It was a contraction of Mosaic killer (that is, the slang "killa" leading to Moz+illa), referring to the hope that the project would unseat Mosaic as the web's most popular browser, and making reference to the name of the fictional monster Godzilla.
<JohnFlux> Dr_Willis: mplayer says that
<elyon225> jhutchins: I'm upset with Kubuntu for randomly screwing things up within a week of installing it.  And then I come in here and ask for help and I get rudeness from people calling me an idiot or they say that's just what is to be expected.
<Dr_Willis> JohnFlux,  goody for it. :)
<JohnFlux> Dr_Willis: :-)
<jhutchins> elyon225: That's probably because you say things like "kubuntu's randomly screwing up things".
<elyon225> How can Ubuntu market itself to linux "noobs" when the community treats them like this.
<Dr_Willis> JohnFlux,  ive rarely rencoded stuff.
<jhutchins> elyon225: It doesn't.
<Dr_Willis> elyon225,  you get back the attitude you give out.
<cpk1> JohnFlux: awesome, I've already transfered the files =D
<jhutchins> elyon225: The community is very polite and helpful to people who present actual problems instead of blaming things on the distro.
<elyon225> jhutchins: Okay, Adept told me to update the kernel (which is because the KUBUNTU community put it into the reps)... so I did.  It screwed a LOT of things up... where does the blame lie?
<jhutchins> elyon225: Since I use several different linux distros, I have a pretty good idea what is ubuntu specific and what is user error.
<JohnFlux> elyon225: you're the only one being rude.  I'm not involved in the debate, but your approach is just wrong
<judgen> jhutchins: Mozilla was partly based on netscape navigator 5 wich in turn was based on The Mosaic Netscape web browser wich shared no code with NCSA Mosaic.
<cpk1> you did a force install, the update that was broken told you it would break several packages if you installed it
<jhutchins> elyon225: Essentially with you for relying on an automated GUI tool instead of reading the changelog.
<Dr_Willis> yes - the last updates had a HUGE issue in it... things happen.. ive seen updates in every disrto often have simile rproblems at one time or another.
<elyon225> JohnFlux: yes, I'm pissed off now because of what I've been told here the past two days... which you weren't here for.
<jhutchins> elyon225: Also for upgrading something as essential as a kernel without checking to see if there were bugreports.
<Dr_Willis> gentoo, mandrake, ect.. ive seen them all have issues..
<JohnFlux> jhutchins: dude what?
<judgen> elyon225: ubunto does not market itself, simple as that. Its users does
<elyon225> jhutchins: And again, I'm a Linux "noob" and Ubuntu claims to be made for people like me... there were no warnings about updating the kernel.
<jhutchins> elyon225: Actually, there was one, right in the channel topic.
<Dr_Willis> jhutchins,  that one dont count.. :)
<elyon225> I didn't come here first... didn't think I needed to check in for every update Adept suggests.
<judgen> elyon225: hmm what version of kubuntu are you using feisty?
<elyon225> judgen: Edgy
<cpk1> elyon225: if you are talking about the upgrade that was a break install no matter what adept told you it would BREAK INSTALL
<jhutchins> elyon225: Your problem is that you're looking at ubuntu as some sort of monolithic software producer.  WHat it really is is more of a collection of people, each working on their own thing, and cooperating to make their work-in-progress available to you.
<elyon225> cpk1: No, not that one.
<elyon225> cpk1: Yesterday Adept reported about 20 or so updates... apparently the kernel was one of them.
<judgen> elyon225: edgy has had the 2.6.17- kernel fro ages. You no that does not make sence
<judgen> excuse my spelling
<judgen> to much blood in my beer veins i suppose
<elyon225> judgen: Well, there was a patch update from -10 to -11
<firecrotch> I'm downloading that update right now
<jhutchins> elyon225: So you've learned to be a bit skeptical of automatic updates.
<judgen> elyon225: point releases does not change teh overall stuff and is compatible with all other 2.6.17 drivers. Should not break anything or even be able too
<cpk1> JohnFlux: you know I have always done tedious things like use samba or scp to move stuff around on my network, and never even knew about that applet right there? that thing is amazingly simple
<jhutchins> elyon225: You've learned that the kernel is a pretty critical part of your system, and if it's screwed up it's a real problem.
<jhutchins> elyon225: Have you learned how to boot to an older kernel after an upgrade?
<elyon225> judgen: Well, rebooting into the new kernel broke the x server and I had to reinstall the nvidia drivers... but still can't startx in the new kernel.
<jhutchins> elyon225: Have you learned how to roll back to an earlier package?
<JohnFlux> cpk1: you can start it from konqueror.  right click a folder, then "share" tab  .. or "sharing" tab
<elyon225> jhutchins: Nope.  When I've asked about how to do that, I'm just told to "do everything you did in reverse"
<judgen> elyon225: aaah that little snafuu, just fix it with an restricted-mudules -uname install you know
<jhutchins> elyon225: Do you understand that the nvidia drivers are not manufactured by ubuntu, and that they have to be re-built to match each new kernel?
<judgen> you mush have the headers with the same version as you kernel
<elyon225> jhutchins: Yes, I know that.
<elyon225> jhutchins: But rebuilding/reinstalling them still didn't help.
<jhutchins> elyon225: ubuntu has built some tools that make it a lot easier for someone who knows nothing of compiling and linking software to do that easily.  I'm very sorry for you that they sometimes have a glitch.
<cpk1> JohnFlux: I knew there was a reason why I idle around in here =P
<Dr_Willis> cpk1,  me also.
<judgen> yay i get to reboot windows yet another time! wooohoo!
<elyon225> jhutchins: I understand programs will always have glitches, some major.  I accept that.  But when I come here and am laughed at for updating the kernel and not knowing what to do, it pretty much sets me off.
<Dr_Willis> judgen,  be sure to run the windows-validation tool 100 times!
<jhutchins> elyon225: Pretty much the only thing you could do was to wait for the fix to come out.
<elyon225> I'm not an idiot when it comes to computers, but there is a lot about Linux I don't understand and am working hard to learn.
<BluesKaj> cpk1, agreed i discovered the simple part of sharing files on our network here that doesn't showup unless you check into samba using  kcontrol and setting up samba shares from there ...simple and it works ...can finally access files in the linuxbox from wife's windows pc :)
* Dr_Willis is doing the waiting to update  thang.
<jhutchins> elyon225: When people don't give you magic answers, it's usually because they don't know any.
<Dr_Willis> or there are no magic answers.
<jhutchins> elyon225: Remember, we're all just fellow users like you, here looking for answers to our own questiosn.
<Dr_Willis> only magic problems.
<jhutchins> elyon225: If we happen to know something, we try to pass it on, but if we don't know we don't know.
<cpk1> BluesKaj: you mean that same sharing service works for windows? samba always takes me a day to get working perfectly but if this zeroconf thing works with wondows it would be awesome
<Dr_Willis> cpk1,  heh - ive yet to see zeroconf to actually do anything.
<cpk1> Dr_Willis: i think what i just used is zeroconf...
<Dr_Willis> of course i ve fought with samba so much over the years.. i actually may understand it.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> !find samba
<ubotu> Found: dpsyco-samba, egroupware-sambaadmin, gsambad, xffm4-samba, python2.4-samba (and 6 others)
<elyon225> jhutchins: Well, then let me just ask this real quick... why am I suddenly being forced to use gui apps for some commands in the konsole?
<BluesKaj> oooh, zeroconf ...haven't tried to tackle that one yet...using sharing from within samba itself works for us.
<Dr_Willis> thers that using-samba book you can install for online guide.
<elyon225> ...I've got a fairly large family and they all use this computer... when it goes down, I catch hell from everyone.  Even worse when I can't explain why it doesn't work now...
<jhutchins> elyon225: Ok, really loaded question, "being forced", etc.  You're probably not, but if you want to ask a question about a specific thing that appears to be happening I'll help if I can.
<waldschatten> Ooh, Slackware 11 connects to the XP box without adding anything to it.
<cpk1> Dr_Willis: I found a really awesome how to in the forums that I just link anyone to if they say they have samba config problems
<dec_> hi just installed the game tremulous and when i open it i get an error open gl not loaded any ideas
<cpk1> JohnFlux: what is the name of that file sharing service you told me about?
* waldschatten was all set to hunt down packages and didn't have ti
* waldschatten is allmost disappointed.
<elyon225> jhutchins: Okay, an example:  when I type dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in the konsole, it launches a gui app in KDE instead of the text-based one I'm used to.
<waldschatten> Now I need to hunt down a keyboard with larger keys so I stop hitting the wrong ones when I type.
<Dr_Willis> waldschatten,  heh - that Logitech G15 is nice
<elyon225> jhutchins: The app name is Debconf...
<judgen> Dr_Willis: not once yet run the validation tool.
<Dr_Willis> judgen,  heh - every *$*& time i update it wants me to run that.
<judgen> XP?
<atidem> hi
<dec_> hi just installed the game tremulous and when i open it i get an error open gl not loaded any ideas
<elyon225> !debconf
<ubotu> debconf is a configuration management system. All packages that support debconf are configured when they are being installed. If you want to change a configuration option later, you can do so using dpkg-reconfigure
<Dr_Willis> elyon225,  thats apt setting to do it that way.
<jhutchins> elyon225: Debconf is coming up as a GUI instead of what, a tk menu?  An ascii menu?
<waldschatten> I have an old Acer multimedia keyboard, keys are tiny on this thing and I have really big hands, not a good combination.
<Dr_Willis> elyon225,  it can be set to use one of several interfaces, ncurses, simple, or X. i belive..
<judgen> Dr_Willis: running xp?
<elyon225> jhutchins: I'm used to an ASCII menu...
<Dr_Willis> judgen,  yea.
<jhutchins> elyon225: Ok, so somebody's working on upgrading it for use in X.
<judgen> Dr_Willis: i use windows 2k pro corporate so i dont have to validate anything
<Dr_Willis> judgen,  heh heh... legally even!
<jhutchins> elyon225: Check the manpage and see if there's a text/console option, or run it from a console instead of a terminal withinn X.
<dec_> hi just installed the game tremulous and when i open it i get an error open gl not loaded any ideas
<waldschatten> Isn't the G15 the one with all the extra keys? you get them to work in Linux?
<elyon225> jhutchins: I wouldn't be so against using the GUI, but it doesn't allow me to change video settings... only the monitor settings.
<Dr_Willis> dec_,  i was thinking that game had a run scriopt ya ran to get it going right..
<Dr_Willis> waldschatten,  i can say YES.. i now have them and the lcd working. :)
<dec_> do you know the script i have looked online and cannot find anything
<waldschatten> Wow, even the LCD, that's quite a feat there
<K`zan> Hi folks, apparently the updated kernel yesterday broke the nvidia drivers (no x now), I'm pretty new to ubuntu, how do I re-install the nvidia drivers from the command line?  TMIA!
<Dr_Willis> dec_,  check the trembulus homepage.. i play that game.. and it makes me dizzy :)
<Dr_Willis> waldschatten,  the latest lcdproc supports it now.
<jhutchins> elyon225: You are expecting to use this to change your xorg configuration?
<dec_> is the game good
<elyon225> jhutchins: Okay, the man page for dpkg tells me how to use Debconf instead of the console version, but not the other way around.
<elyon225> jhutchins: Yes.
<Dr_Willis> waldschatten,  compiled the source.. read the docs.. edited a config.. and ran LCDd and lcdproc , and it works. :)
<waldschatten> I can't even get my media player buttons to work with global shortcuts on amarok
<judgen> WTF! nescape communicator only works with windows now!?!?!
<Dr_Willis> one of these days i need to reread all the apt-get docs/guides/books - my apt-fu skills are degrading from lack of use.
<cpk1> waldschatten: did you pick the right keyboard from system settings?
<jhutchins> elyon225: Man, I'm really glad I got a video card with OS driver support.
<waldschatten> Funny that the browser launch button and the new mail button work.
<judgen> Dr_Willis: i still have a legit copy of win2k corp as i had a own company once =P
<waldschatten> I have it set as a generic 104-key, didn't know what else to pick for it.
<jhutchins> elyon225: I'm afraid you're in territory that's too specialized for me to help you, I don't use debconf for anything and I have ATI video cards.
<elyon225> jhutchins: Hmm.. I have an nVidia card... could probably use the OSS drivers, couldn't I?
<wilman> what is the best 2 person linux game ?
<Dr_Willis> judgen,  you liked it so much.. you bought the company!
<K`zan> apt-get install {some package that is the nvidia drivers} <<< help?
<Dr_Willis> wilman,  depends on the kind of gam eya like.
<jhutchins> elyon225: You can for some, you sometimes give up some features like 3D accelleration.
<wilman> true
<elyon225> jhutchins: I never used to use debconf either (I don't think)
<waldschatten> nvidia-glx if memory serves
<Dr_Willis> wilman,  thers some fun simple games out.. one with biplanes
<judgen> Dr_Willis: had my own company....
<wilman> very simple
<waldschatten> Much easier than getting the binary drivers to run in slackware
<Dr_Willis> wilman,  thers some remakes - one is this simile bipland game where ya bomb/shoot each other.. OR ya can track down the 100000+ mame roms an play mame emulated games.
<jhutchins> elyon225: You might want to see if there are any bugreports on debconf explaining why certain features don't work.
<wilman> ok
<wilman> haha:P
<jhutchins> elyon225: You might have to persue it to the Debian support area.
<elyon225> jhutchins: Where do I find bugreports (and, for that matter, changelogs)?  All on the Ubuntu website?
<jhutchins> elyon225: Well, if they've just ported it over from debian, you'd have to hit the debian web page, but yeah.
<waldschatten> But that's just having to shut down your xserver to do it, didn't have to do that with kubuntu, but you do still have to restart the xserver after it's done.
<wilman> the problem is that there are a lot of crap games in repo's
<wilman> most of them are crap
<elyon225> wilman: I agree :)
<jhutchins> !bugzilla
<ubotu> bugzilla: web-based bug tracking system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.22-1 (edgy), package size 793 kB, installed size 4368 kB
<K`zan> waldschatten: nvidia-glx is latest version, sigh...  Now I have no idea what is wrong.  Remind me never to update when it works :-).
<jhutchins> !bugreports
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bugreports - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elyon225> jhutchins: I can't use apt-get, though lol
<waldschatten> What card do you have?
<Dr_Willis> MAME is full of arcadey-goodness
<jhutchins> elyon225: Because?
<K`zan> waldschatten: 6600gt/128M
<waldschatten> K'zan I noticed that my card has been moved to the legacy list since the last time I installed
<elyon225> jhutchins: Gives errors about not connecting to a device.... then launches Debconf (for some reason)
<HymnToLife> waldschatten, getting the drivers to install in Slack is pretty easy, just run the installer from nvidia.com
<Dr_Willis> the not conneting to a device - is due to the wacom tablets being configured yb default in the xorg.conf file
<elyon225> hmm... apt-get works now.
<elyon225> Go figure lol
<K`zan> Thanks anyway folks!
<waldschatten> Aye, I got it, Kubuntu spoiled me on doing things the super easy way so I tend to miss the easy way now that I'm no longer running it.
<waldschatten> lol
<jhutchins> elyon225: Dunno what to tell you.  Frequently when I explore a new distribution I do reach the point where I want to go back and do a complete clean install.
<elyon225> jhutchins: I'm debating that again... just so tired of backing up /home/ and then fiddling with permissions for every user when I reinstall...
<jhutchins> elyon225: I try to work with the tools the distro gives me, and work within what they've tried to do, but I have to take shortcuts sometimes, so I end up with a confused sytem.
<waldschatten> that's why home is it's own hard drive on my system
<elyon225> waldschatten: It is for me too...
<jhutchins> I'm learning to use sudo and GUI config tools instead of text config as root.
<elyon225> jhutchins: Oh, I never log in as root.
<jhutchins> Yeah, seperate partitions make sense if they're on seperate devices.
<waldschatten> I've had the same /home for kubuntu, debian and slackware.
<elyon225> jhutchins: Actually my /home is just on a seperate partition (I only have one drive).  If I reinstall Kubuntu and remount /home, will I run into problems?
<jhutchins> waldschatten: No scew-ups with all the hidden config files?
<jhutchins> elyon225: You could have problems with the hidden files for instance in .kde.
<waldschatten> A few, but nothing I couldn't figure out when I made everything visible in krusader.
<elyon225> jhutchins: Problems such as what?  Just permission problems?  Or is it more that the settings from this install would conflict with the new one?
<jhutchins> elyon225: It's a real pain, but the only way I know around it right now is to manually export things like bookmarks and address books, archive any email you're saving, and the move your .kde to .kdeold.
<waldschatten> At least it's not as bad as windows about hiding everything from you.
<jhutchins> That's something we need to work on, seperating data from configuration.
<waldschatten> I just used XP for the first time the other day, couldn't find a damn thing with all those wierd menus instead of the tree I remember being in explorer.
<jhutchins> Then you have to ask "which are my mail server settings?".
<elyon225> hmm... all my bookmarks are usually saved in /.mozilla
<elyon225> Thankfully, I don't use POP email :)
<waldschatten> I keep .opera no matter what.
<elyon225> Well, I guess it's time for reinstall #11.  Maybe I'll just disable apt-get and adept this time :P
<BluesKaj> wow  elyon225 , do you really think reinstalling solves your probs ?
<jhutchins> elyon225: I wouldn't.  That's working against the system instead of figuring out what's wrong.
<elyon225> BluesKaj: Nothing else seems to help.
<elyon225> jhutchins: Well, at this point, I lack the knowledge to fix the myriad of problems I'm having.
<jhutchins> elyon225: Just to be clear, you're having trouble setting your video resolution, right?
<BluesKaj> you have a lot of users on the system ?
<elyon225> jhutchins: No... not at all.
<elyon225> BluesKaj: There are 5 users of this system.
<BluesKaj> work or home ?
<elyon225> BluesKaj: Home.
<jhutchins> elyon225: If you want something that's not going to always be updating stuff, you could try Fedora.
<elyon225> BluesKaj: And I'm the only one that even knows how to turn the computer ON (welcome to my world)
<jhutchins> elyon225: It doesn't have as much in the way of newbie-friendly GUI tools, but it's a lot more stable.
<elyon225> jhutchins: Well, I love the idea of a system that is always up-to-date....
<elyon225> jhutchins: But I guess that idea comes from assuming updates are always better.
<jhutchins> elyon225: If you live on the bleeding edge you have to take some cuts.
<waldschatten> Debian Sarge doesn't update much anymore either.
<jhutchins> Yeah, debian's real stable.
<HymnToLife> waldschatten, Ubuntu doesn't either
<jhutchins> elyon225: You can also fall back to dapper, which is very stable.
<HymnToLife> that's the whole point of release-based distros
<waldschatten> In windows they are, but that's cause something is always broken
<jhutchins> elyon225: I didn't think to ask - you're not running feisty, are you?
<JuJuBee> If I have remote desktop set up on a computer, how do I connect to it from another?  Sorry for the poorly formed question.  I wish to view the other desktop on my computer.
<elyon225> jhutchins: No, Edgy.
<waldschatten> Dapper had slowed down a lot on updates, at least untill the new kernel ended up in my adept que.
<jhutchins> elyon225: I know it doesn't mean your problems aren't real, but do rememeber that there are LOTS of people who are having no problems at all with Edgy, so don't attack edgy or ubuntu, look for knowledge instead.
<waldschatten> I'm not sure about edgy, never touched it.
<BluesKaj> steep curve for those who are trying to learn to use the system, elyon225 but reinstallation isn't going to solve problems if you retain the the brokenfiles from the previous versions
<waldschatten> I'd say try dapper
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: Right, he was going to clean those out.
<elyon225> BluesKaj: Yeah, I'd have probably just saved /.mozilla
<BluesKaj> ok
<waldschatten> There were still problems for some people with edgy last I heard, maybe 6.06 would do better for you.
<BluesKaj> running edgy very nicely and I'm a relative noob, still .
<BluesKaj> of course i was a windoze user for 8 yrs previous
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: You've had your struggles too.
<elyon225> Well, I had edgy running very well for a couple weeks... then I did something with PCLinuxOS and it all got screwed up (that was definitely my own fault)
<waldschatten> Some hardware issues, everything runs smoother in a release that's not quite so new as edgy.
<waldschatten> Although it gets fixed remarkably fast
<cpk1> elyon225: what is it thats so broken you need to reinstall?
<elyon225> waldschatten: The software for Dapper is pretty old, though.
<HymnToLife> elyon225, define "old"
<elyon225> cpk1: It's not necessarily that its SO broken, I just lack the knowledge to fix it.
<elyon225> cpk1: I'm sure its easy to fix if you know what you're doing.
<BluesKaj> yup, i still do struggle but it's a learning experience that has also taught me some patience ..eventually someone helps or i figure things out for myself
<b0uncer> Hi folks..again not 100% Kubuntu-related, but would anybody have by any chance install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz ?
<b0uncer> seems like I can't download from Adobe
<b0uncer> speed is something like 2b/s or zero most of the time :/
<HymnToLife> b0uncer, why don't you download it from adobe ?
<HymnToLife> oh, ok
<HymnToLife> I'll see if I have it somewhere
<b0uncer> thank you
<elyon225> cpk1: Basically, I updated the kernel yesterday, that caused problems with hardware... using the old kernel has changed too... now console commands that usually ran IN The console, launche Debconf instead... a few other things.
<jhutchins> I thought flash 9 was in one of the repos...
<waldschatten> 2.4.33.3 kernel here
<Dr_willis> there we go.. back on my Linux box...
<Goliath23> hi
<Dr_willis> jhutchins,  its in an unofficial one i belive., the severas one
<Dr_willis> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Dr_willis> gues sit is in backports now.. thats good.
<b0uncer> jhutchins: tried to install from a repo, it started installing Flash 7 by downloading the package from Macromedia which leads to the same problem
<b0uncer> not sure if it's because of my ISP's firewalls or something but I really can't seem to download that file
<cpk1> elyon225: debconf -f changes frontends
<HymnToLife> b0uncer, http://fkraiem.free.fr/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<elyon225> I think the community should build this into Ubuntu somehow:  An UNDO feature.  Install 50 packages that you shouldn't have?  JUst press Ctrl-Z ;)
<b0uncer> HymnToLife: a million thanks :)
<jhutchins> Most of the installer packages though are just going to try to pull from adobe, so lead you back to the same prob.
<waldschatten> It's called pkgtool
<jhutchins> Might see if PLF has it.
<waldschatten> lol
<cpk1> elyon225: i think there is a way to do that with aptitude
<elyon225> cpk1: Use of uninitialized value in pattern match (m//) at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Config.pm line 171.
* waldschatten wonders if that'd work with kubuntu.
<b0uncer> another thing: I installed Firefox2 from the reposity, and seems like there are absolutely no plugins in it (that's ok for a start) and that I can't install any; I installed JRE and placed (linked) the plugin file where I always have, but the plugin didn't show up
<Dr_willis> package management - is a very very...... interesting and detailed topic. Lots of interesting problems to deal with./
<elyon225> cpk1: I've been getting a LOT of those "uninitialized value" errors with various apps now, too.
<b0uncer> also I don't seem to find any Mozilla plugin directories?
<Dr_willis> b0uncer,  hmm.i dient have to mess with any of that.
<jhutchins> elyon225: Mandriva is working on a rollback option for their urpmi system, but it still breaks a lot so it's not released.
<jhutchins> elyon225: Suggests there might be a common underlying problem.
<elyon225> b0uncer: There are two plugin directories.  ~/.mozilla/firefox/plugins is your personal one.
<cpk1> elyon225: try debconf -f /lib/libncurses.so.5 i have no idea if that will work or not though, dpkg --configure debconf would probably be a better bet
<elyon225> cpk1:
<elyon225> dpkg: error processing debconf (--configure):
<elyon225>  package debconf is already installed and configured
<elyon225> oops... sorry about that, guys.
<b0uncer> elyon225: and the system-wide?
<b0uncer> oh now I seem to have found it
<b0uncer> sorry
<b0uncer> but anyway, if I link the 'libjavaplugin_oji.so' to that directory, I get no plugin show up?
<elyon225> b0uncer: /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<elyon225> b0uncer: Don't link it... copy the file there.
<cpk1> elyon225: dpkg-reconfigure debconf
<BluesKaj> Intersting when it comes to plugins that work and don't work in FF ...I have a site that won't play the videos in FF (which is totally updated with the latest and greatest plugins) but in Konq it plays just fine
<b0uncer> elyon225: the instructions said "link, do NOT copy" :)
<elyon225> b0uncer: Oh... haha, well it worked fine for me copying it.
<Xemanth> b0uncer: You can put your plugins to ~/.mozilla/plugins too
<cpk1> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<b0uncer> ok elyon225 :)
<b0uncer> Xemanth: I know but I want them to be available for all users
<b0uncer> elyon225: even if I copied the file there (Removed symlink) java plugin won't show up?
<elyon225> b0uncer: Oh, you're doing the java plugin?  I thought you were talking about flash.
<Xemanth> i see
<b0uncer> elyon225: I got Flash just working
<b0uncer> java is still doing odd stuff
<elyon225> b0uncer: Ah... well the java I'm not sure about.  I can't even install java using apt-get... so I can't help you there.
<elyon225> cpk1: That helped... thank you.
<b0uncer> I installed it using the package from Sun
<b0uncer> last time I did it, it just worked..now it won't
<b0uncer> grr
<inteliwasp> elyon225: have you managed to fix the nvidia problem from last night?
<elyon225> inteliwasp: Well, I was able to install the driver into the new kernel, but starting X didn't work.  Just shows a mouse cursor, nothing else.
<elyon225> inteliwasp: I'm booted into the old kernel right now...
<inteliwasp> 0_0
<elyon225> what the crap?  Now I'm trying to install sun-java5-jre, and it's installing Bugzilla instead lol
<elyon225> yeah, I think I'm going to just reinstall yet again.  Maybe go with Gnome this time...
<b0uncer> argh got too much Java for today
<elyon225> yeah, I need a break from this.... thanks for the help and patience, jhutchins.
<cpk1> lol what is gnome going to fix?
<cpk1> apt is apt and X is X
<elyon225> cpk1: Absolutely nothing... but I figured why not? ;)
<elyon225> if I'm reinstalling, using gnome will fix some of the KDE-specific quirks I'm having.
<elyon225> eh... I don't know... I hate metacity... I love KDE.
<elyon225> I'll figure it out when I get to the point of reinstalling ;)
<Dr_willis> XFCE :)
<elyon225> Dr_willis: Tried installing that too... didn't work.  I logged in under Xfce and nothing happened.  The login screen just went away, the mouse cursor was there, but nothing else... had to restart X every time.
<Dr_willis> !find xubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> Found: xubuntu-desktop
<elyon225> Well, I need to pass the computer off to my roommate.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> install that. not just xfce
<elyon225> Dr_willis: I installed all the Xfce dependencies (well, according to Adept)
<inteliwasp> how can i tell if kcron is running ok?
<elyon225> Dr_willis: But I've found that installing any of the -desktop packages installs too much of the crap apps that come with it... clogs up my menus.
<Dr_willis> dependenciss may or may not be the extra tools.  Then again - i hate the xfce layout.. but its good for low-end box's
* Dr_willis loves windows and its 'uninstall' icon that everything seems to have to put in the menus. :)
<elyon225> Dr_willis: I actually DO miss that little thing :)
<elyon225> Anyway, I hve to go.  Thanks for the help everyone.
<Dr_willis> of course right now - i cant uninstall anythin gin windows.. it decided to clean out my 'add/remove programs' listings under the control panel.. nothing shows up..
<Dr_willis> heh heh
<BluesKaj> ahhh Dr_willis...thecontrol panel virus struck your windows too eh
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  somthing did it... whats odd.. is that i hadenet even booted to windows in ages on this box...
<BluesKaj> I'm not kidding...there's aworm that prevents control panel and eventually bootup as well
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  the listing of 'add/remove'  programs ive isntalled.. is just blank.
<bewl> Does anyone have or know of a nice list for some extra repositories?
<Dr_willis>  !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<BluesKaj> bewl, http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-edgy-eft-complete-sourceslist-repository-list-file.html
<bewl> Thanks :)
<james___> can some 1 link me the download/install for Synaptic Package Manager
<HymnToLife> james___, sudo apt-get install synaptic
<jhutchins> Dr_willis: THere are utilities that will rebuild/repair that list.  Some are in usertoys?
<bewl> Where is sources.list locateD?
<james___> nope don work seas package is missing
<Dr_willis> jhutchins,  you mean powertoyw/tweakui? only tools ive seen REMOVE bad entrys from the list
<jhutchins> I'm pretty sure that windows should be clean-installed every year or two.
<Dr_willis> jhutchins,  im thinking every 6 mo.
<Dr_willis> :)
<jhutchins> Dr_willis: Yeah, that and there are third-party tools.
<jhutchins> my problem is that I inhereted a bunch of stuff that had been installed with now source disks, so I don't dare clean up the office, we just limp along.
<Dr_willis> id reformat/reinstall this windows part.. but i rarely boot to it.. and all i do with windows is play Oblvian lately
<Tudorphil> anything new in kde 3.5.6 or good idea will be to wait for next version of the distro?
<Dr_willis> its just bug fix's mainly Tudorphil
<cpk1> only thing i noticed Tudorphil was that it gave me that damn annoying screen at login to set my preferences
<soulrider> hi everyone
<Dr_willis> cpk1,  you mean that kpersonalizer ?
<cpk1> i dunno what it is but I hate it
<cpk1> it does it when you first install too
<soulrider> Dr_willis: what IRC client are you using ?
<Dr_willis> soulrider,  xchat mainly
<soulrider> ok
<Dr_willis> cpk1,  i think thats part of the 'standard' kde setup. :)  i actually like it.. it lets me set up some things quickly.
<soulrider> i like it too
<james___> uilding dependency tree... Done
<james___> Package synaptic is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<james___> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<james___> is only available from another source
<james___> E: Package synaptic has no installation candidate
<soulrider> i like KDE, its so flexible, and looks so nice...
<james___> uilding dependency tree... Done
<james___> Package synaptic is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<james___> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<james___> is only available from another source
<james___> E: Package synaptic has no installation candidate
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* james___ was kicked off #kubuntu by apokryphos (flood)
<soulrider> james___: use the pastebin please!
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Tudorphil> does xchat comes with pre added list of irc servers or we have to add em manually like Konversation?
<soulrider> that works :P
<apokryphos> Tudorphil: a list
<soulrider> im using irssi for the first time
<cpk1> i think i hate it because it plagued me for about a week or so at every login until i finally fixed it
<soulrider> BTW, i got enemy territory running full screen, is there a way to minimize it while its downloading a map ?
<soulrider> i wanted to talk on IRC but since i didnt know how to minimize i had to do ctrl alt f1 and use irssi
<soulrider> alt tab doesnt work
<cpk1> just switch to a different desktop?
<hatta> tried alt-enter?
<soulrider> hatta: i dont wanna do that, that will switch form full to window mode, i wanna minimize it, like when i used to do alt tab or windows key in windows
<Dr_willis> soulrider,  you mean that actually WORKS fo ryou in windows? it alwasys screwed stuff up for me.
<hatta> alt-enter, then hit the minimize button
<Dr_willis> go to window mode.. minimize it. :)
<waldschatten> Anybody know opera, I just installed flash and set it up with the mozilla plug-in directory, no dice on flash working in Opera.
<soulrider> yeah, i think it did
<cpk1> soulrider: just go to a different desktop?
<soulrider> waldschatten: i use Opera
<soulrider> just do aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree and it sets itself up automatically
<soulrider> cpk1: how do i do that? =/ you mean with ctrl f1 etc etc ?
<cpk1> soulrider: yup
<soulrider> hatta: i dont wanna do that because i dont want it to load everything again, its so annoying, and i like fullscreen
<soulrider> cpk1: that wont work
<waldschatten> I set up the package allready, it shows up as a plug-in in opera, but it doesn't work.
<cpk1> it works for every wine app I have ever ran
<soulrider> i kinda like irssi :P
<soulrider> cpk1: its not wine, ET is native on linux
<bewl> what is the best way to edit the source.list?
<soulrider> waldschatten: weird, i didnt have to set it up at all
<soulrider> bewl: i like nano, but you can use kate
<cpk1> all the more reason for it to work then probably
<soulrider> cpk1: doesnt =/
<bewl> its location is ect/apt/right?
<soulrider> ok, im going now, the 35mb map is done downloading :P
<soulrider> /etc/apt/
<cpk1>  /etc/apt
<soulrider> dont forget the / at the begining
<dwidmann> waldschatten: I really doubt opera looks in the mozilla plugin directory per default, you'll have to tell it to look there
<bewl> right
<bewl> thanks guys
<soulrider> dwidmann: you dont need to configure anything in opera, it just does it automatically
<waldschatten> I ran the install from cli, it set it up and it works for firefox, but I really don't care for firefox altogether that much. It does look in the mozilla plug-in directory, it's seen the plug-in and added it, it's just not rendering flash content.
<waldschatten> Although it says I have flash player 9 installed and working
<waldschatten> Wierd
<dwidmann> soulrider, I wouldn't say you wouldn't need to configure ANYTHING, but it does do quite a lot automatically
<dwidmann> I do believe this is Opera's default plugin path .... /usr/lib/opera/plugins:/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins:/usr/lib/firefox/plugins:/
<waldschatten> /usr/lib/opera/plugins:/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins:/usr/lib/firefox-1.5.0.7/plugins:/home/phoenix/.mozilla/plugins
<Tudorphil> opera doesnt work properly in linux
<dwidmann> waldschatten: you're using flash 9 stable and opera 9.10? It really shouldn't have any problem with that ....
<dwidmann> Tudorphil: rubbish
<liam> can anyone help me on a printer problem
<[R] eaper> i need help!!
<Tudorphil> serously i wud have paid some1 if they cud fix opera on my kubuntu edgy
<waldschatten> Opera has worked better than firefox in every install I've had, something is just wrong this time
<[R] eaper> i cant see!! im  blind!!
<dwidmann> Tudorphil: and what's broken?
<liam> I cant getmy printer to work on kubuntu
<Dr_willis> liam,  and whats the printer?
<Tudorphil> i doesnt play streamin content from bbcor npr.org or msnbc or ninemsn.com.au
<waldschatten> Opera runs on every computer in my network, and every one I guild as well.
<dwidmann> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<liam> its a lemark x1150
<waldschatten> Funny thing is Opera is the one seeing my win32 plugins
<waldschatten> Firefox doesn't know what to do with them
<Tudorphil> it pllays flash n youtube n stuff but not the real player n windows media stuff
<liam> any ideas?
<waldschatten> See, my windows media/real player stuf is working with the mplayer plugin, it's flash that doesn't work so no youtube for me
<BluesKaj> waldschatten, the mplayer plugin for FF does the windows media and quicktime duties
<waldschatten> Firefox isn't seeing it, despite the fact that I gave it the path
<BluesKaj> flash 9 seems to be the one to use in you tube
<liam> it does detect my printer says its x1100 series
<waldschatten> I guess between the two I have one fully functioning browser
<waldschatten> lol
<Tudorphil> only way opera plays those streams is if i install kaffiene moz plugin n then it opens kaffiene in external window n sometime it works sometime it doesnt n it always doesnt play stuff in embedded windows
<[R] eaper> i cant get my vga card to work!! help!
<liam> but thats it past that it doesnt have the driver
<Dr_willis> [R] eaper,  and the card is?
<[R] eaper> radeon x1600
<waldschatten> Ack ATi!
<mart81> waldschatten: i use keepvid.com for that, i havn't even a flash plugin installed, i don't do that fight anymore, it's free or i don't install the plugin.
<dwidmann> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_willis> you install the ati drivers yet!
* waldschatten makes the sign of the cross
<Dr_willis> follow that !ati wiki page.
<[R] eaper> i have the drivers
<[R] eaper> but i cant see
<Dr_willis> [R] eaper,  thats.. rather vague
<waldschatten> Hmm, worst I ever had even with the evil ATi monster was massive flickering before I got the drivers installed.
<[R] eaper> i only see a lot of graphicals errors
<Dr_willis> Ive had ati cards do oddities...
<waldschatten> Nice link mart, going in my bookmarks
<Dr_willis> [R] eaper,  you DID install the ati fglrx drivers then?
<[R] eaper> yes
<[R] eaper> look, i have a screenshot
<dwidmann> did it work before you installed the fglrx drivers?
<waldschatten> fglrx is the only reason I've ever done a fresh install
<waldschatten> Evil thing that
<BluesKaj> waldschatten, you have to make sure the .so file is in the /usr/lib/firefox/plugins file
<Dr_willis> i can honstly say that in the last 6 mo. Ive not had many problems with ati - lately. :)
<Tudorphil> is there any guy in here who can fix my kubuntu edgy for multimedia streams n stuff ....i am willing to pay
<[R] eaper> <Dr_willis>: im sending the screenshot
<dwidmann> Dr_willis: yeah, but it seems every ati card is a different experience
<Dr_willis> [R] eaper,  wont do me any good to send it..  :) since i cant recieve
<firecrotch> Is there a .deb for Firefox 3 Alpha available anywhere?
<[R] eaper> damn
<Dr_willis> you gettting actual text error messages? what happens if you try 'startx'
<dwidmann> there are plenty of photo storing services out there though ...
<[R] eaper> you have to see my screen lol
<james___> can enny 1 help me get synaptic package manager ??
<liam>  i dont have a hope of making this work
<BluesKaj> james___,  sudo apt-get install synaptic
<rag_> ei good afternoon
<rag_> is there any command for create icon desktop?
<rag_> with parameters
<james___> nope dont work i got this error the package is missing, has been obsoleted,
<rag_> in kde
<Dr_willis> desktop icons are just .desktop files with data in them..
<dwidmann> Tudorphil: well, what's the problem (and I'm willing to do it for free, if I can :P)
<Dr_willis> text files.. look at some and  write a script to do what ya want. :) i guess
<dwidmann> firecrotch: I seriously doubt it
<raquor> hey guys- I'm having a lot of trouble getting encrypted DVDs to work on my system.  I've googled and searched forums for the past 2 days so I figured it's time to try here.  I've got libdvdread3, libdvdcss2, xine, installed and I have succesfully played an unencrypted dvd.  It almost seems like my system isnt or cant mount encrypted dvd's?
<firecrotch> dwidmann: I was afraid of that... :(
<BluesKaj> ok james___ , then open adept pkg manager and type synaptic in the address box
<dwidmann> raquor: do you get an error message or anything?
<BluesKaj> !codecs | raquor
<ubotu> raquor: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tudorphil> dwidmann: well same old story.....opera is not workin properly in kubuntu edgy but firefox is.....i really like opera better than FF and i use msnbc and ninemsn.com.au and bbc websites alot for news and stuff n opera cant play stuff from there like FF and Konqi do in embedded windows
<mbauglir> hi..any chanche to get canon mp6oo multifunctional to work fully under kubuntu?
<dwidmann> hmmm
<Gretl> james___:  why not using the grafical adept that is official now?
<dwidmann> Tudorphil: using what, mplayer plugin? kaffeine plugin? vlc plugin?
<liam> my printer is confirmed to work undu linux where would the drivers be?
<liam> x1150
<[R] eaper> ok, take a look to my screen http://img162.imageshack.us/my.php?image=instantnea3rv3.jpg
<Tudorphil> i have xine kmplayer mplayer n kaffiene all installed
<james___> this is my first day useing this kubuntu
<liam> welcome to the jungle lol
<james___> lol
<mbauglir> yeah and already found out-no sound for me as x-fi user
<liam> anyone help me with this printer?
<Tudorphil> opera sees huge list of all the plugins but doesnt use em........ altho it playes youtube n stuff
<dwidmann> mbauglir: indeed
<mbauglir> i wonder...what else...can i scan with canon mp600?
<mbauglir> printer works under 4200 drivers
<waldschatten> The flashplayer plugin is in /home/{user}/.mozilla/plugins
<liam> what printer works under 4200?
<james___> ok this is messed up i put synaptic in the add right then it said its all ready installed lol but i cant fined it on my system
<waldschatten> Opera points to it and recognises it, my user doesn't have priveledges to access anything above /home
<raquor> dwidmann__ two error messages: Error 1: The source can't be read.  Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data (e.g: no disc in drive). (///dev/scd0)  Error 2: xine: cannot find input plugin for MRL [dvd:///dev/scd0] 
<mbauglir> im think if i reenable motherboard built-in soundcard,i can get sounds back,but as it is dual-boot pc,im not bothering yet
<liam> help?
<mbauglir> canon mp600:printing part of it
<liam> anyone?
<dwidmann> raquor: I know that error, let me see what I can dig up ..... I've fixed it a few times before but can't remember exactly how I did it
<Gretl> james___:  k ->system -> adept
<james___> yah
<waldschatten> Hmm, now youtube is loading, but mycokerewards.com still isn't working. This is annoying.
<raquor> dwidmann: thanks!
<Tudorphil> dwidmann: can u install an configure opera remotely on my comp?
<evis> Hi All
<evis> someone?
<[R] eaper> anyone can help my with my vga card??
<evis> Does anyone can help me with a Dashboard widgets on Kubuntu + Beryl?
<james___> gretl i went there what do i do next
<dwidmann> erm, maybe, but I doubt it Tudorphil
<mbauglir> hehe..i just installed it,so im off from helpers list.have only tryed previously mandarake fro one day
<evis> ?
<mbauglir> nvidia card btw?
<Gretl> james___: what do you want to install?
<[R] eaper> ati
<evis> i810
<james___> synaptic
<BluesKaj> evis,  /join #beryl
<mbauglir> it found default mine nvidia,so i quess im lucky
<evis> 10x man
<[R] eaper> 
<[R] eaper> anyone please take a look http://img162.imageshack.us/my.php?image=instantnea3rv3.jpg
<liam> ok why is nothing is simple in linux
<liam> i only want my printer to work
<Gretl> james___: synaptic is just the older version of adept - the page you are in just now to update and install programs so you dont need synaptic
<BluesKaj> [R] eaper, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-c966b2cb7c82944d6883f27a2896725db3b90a3a
<firecrotch> liam: what kind of printer do you have?
<liam> lexmark x1150
<james___> then y wont it let my fined and install programs like vlc player
<mbauglir> well nothing is really easy in vole either,you must constantly clear,monitoring,repair,restart,reinstall,defrag ect
<evis> Is there any way that Kubuntu will let me login as a Root? I can't stand all this passwords all the time...
<liam> firecrotch: any ideas?
<Gretl> james___: just write vlc in the search line at top and it should find it
<mbauglir> root is probably bad idea in unix world
<james___> i did and nothing happens
<mbauglir> as superuser one can really screw things
<cpk1> evis: yes, but the general rule of thumb is if you have to ask then you probably shouldnt do it =)
<evis> I know
<evis> hehehe...
<liam> hello?
<liam> anyone?
<firecrotch> liam: There's a driver for the x1185 model that supposedly works for printing only
<liam> ok thats fine
<evis> ho...ok...maybe you rught guys, I shouldn't ask that :)
<firecrotch> liam: but it's for Red Hat
<mbauglir> well liam i did google seatrch for mine canon
<liam> oh ok im kubuntu
<Tudorphil> oki ninemsn doesnt play videos in opera even in windows
<firecrotch> liam: it supposedly works for the x1100 though, and you may be able to get it to work in Kubuntu
<scaletta> on the other side, one can understand that having to sudo every single time can be annoying, especially if you have to go through a long list of commands :)
<Gretl> james___: get the menu edit repositories  right click to enable all of them .. then hit apply and try again
<liam> where do i get them from
<bewl> anyone now of some pretty fun games i can dl?
<bewl> need something to pass the time :P
<cpk1> wesnoth
<mbauglir> there are some games for linux
<hatta> nethack
<hatta> nexuiz
<firecrotch> liam: http://ca.geocities.com/freshshelf@rogers.com/install_x1185.html has a link to the driver as well as a guide for installing it in RH
<hatta> ur quan masters
<bewl> you guys rock :)
<bewl> thx
<cpk1> wesnoth for sure
<bewl> im getting that now
<scaletta> btw, this thing just works. a friend of mine left me his laptop to fix it over the weekend. i'm SOOOOOOOOO tempted to install linux on here without asking him first :)
<mbauglir> firecrotch:how to get canon mp600 fully work?as scanner and things?
<bewl> love fantasy based turn games
<evis> Is Basket the only good replacement for Microsoft OneNote? :)
<hatta> bewl, then you'll love nethack
<bewl> Ive played it before :)
<mbauglir> where you get games?google search?
<liam> i think ill leave it nothing is simple with this os
<mbauglir> i dont knew how to install them anyway
<cpk1> mbauglir: there are some in the repositories
<cpk1> bewl: btw those wesnoth campaigns can be pretty freaking tough
<firecrotch> mbauglir: You'd have to find a driver for it that supports scanning
<scaletta> mbauglir: search in adept for the game category, nothing fancy but a good start
<mbauglir> hmm
<bewl> Im ready for the challenge :D
<mbauglir> homepages gives nothing
<mbauglir> really nada
<mbauglir> zero
<Tudorphil> is it safe to run IE on linux?
<bewl> wtf would you do that?
<cpk1> Tudorphil: why would you need to?
<scaletta> Tudorphil: what would you do it for????
<firecrotch> Tudorphil: Why would you want to run IE?!
<bewl> lol
<mbauglir> i run IE in my dishwasher...really safe to this thing there
<cpk1> Tudorphil: short answer is yes
<bewl> dont bring the guy down for cryin out loud :P
<raquor> lol
<firecrotch> Actually though, for web developers, it's necessary
<james___> TY GRETL
<firecrotch> Tudorphil: I run it fine with no problems
<scaletta> i heard that somebody actually patched it for linux
<mbauglir> as emulayted?
<cpk1> no its not
<Tudorphil> well coz i can play multimedia streams the way i like .........ff partially works konqi partially works n opera doesnt work at all
<scaletta> Tudorphil: mmm, my ff crashes with multimedia too
<firecrotch> scaletta: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<Tudorphil> goto video.ninemsn.com.au n try to play videos in opera/ff/konqi .........none will work
<cpk1> Tudorphil: define partially works, I havent had problems with any stream I have come across
<mbauglir> btw:does keeping onboard audio enabled in bios with x-fi card in system eats mine vole ressurses or not?
<Tudorphil> cpk1: goto video.ninemsn.com.au n try to play videos in opera/ff/konqi .........none will work
<scaletta> firecrotch: oh, it's definitely not me going back to MS stuff!!!!
<bewl> hmmm looks like wesnoth didnt want to put a shortcut in my menu :(
<mbauglir> im thinking to make and play lot of AAC...is it possible or insanely hard to do?
<scaletta> aac? you mean the audio codec?
<mbauglir> yeah
<slider2800> Hi all.
<mbauglir> ipod and mobile uses that format you see
<cpk1> Tudorphil: good luck with getting media player 10 installed
<scaletta> mm, i havent tried those, but pretty much all the rest works
<firecrotch> Hi, slider2800
<Urme> I have a server using samba, rsync via ssh. Is there a way for my users to change there passwords them self? Both system and samba pass.
<scaletta> mbauglir: my amarok manages ipod pretty flawlessy
<mbauglir> good
<cpk1> Tudorphil: ie explorer is possible, media player 10 is close to impossible if not impossible
<Tudorphil> oki thats oki
<mbauglir> i looked web,there is options for compress too
<scaletta> mbauglir: and i have the shuffle one, which i guess was the last one out so probably the potentially harder to get to work
<mbauglir> i dont have it actually yet
<slider2800> can anyone tell me if its actually possible to make a Canon i250 work on v6.06 ? oh. and Turboprint isn't working .
<mbauglir> first i will buy sony reader
<Tudorphil> MS stuff is pretty much off limits to linux.............atleast on big media websites
<mbauglir> then 8 gb nano
<mbauglir> next month reader
<dwidmann> raquor: have you gone through this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<evis> Guys - This is an EXPERT Question - I resize the VIsta partiton, when I INstalled Kubuntu, Now Vista diesn't work - Is there ant soulotion? (sorry about the English =)  )
<scaletta> try them out and let us know! do you work with music?
<mbauglir> they dammit dont sell it in europe,so im forced to order it from states
<raquor> dwidmann: yes, just attempted that... :'(
<dwidmann> or, more specifically, this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<firecrotch> evis: Does vista not even boot, or what?
<mbauglir> evis you need to mount your vista partition,if it is still intact
<raquor> yep
<scaletta> mbauglir: they dont sell ipod here? not that i'm sooo impressed by that apple stuff.
<mbauglir> nah apple has even mine local store
<soulrider> evis: id say dump vista and keep kubuntu, but i guess its not an option is it ?
<mbauglir> they dont sell sony e-ink ebook readers in europe
<scaletta> evis: yeah, go to the store and ask for OS money back. i heard you can do that :)
<dwidmann> raquor: what does "ll /dev/dvd" get you?
<dwidmann> *erm, ls -l
<scaletta> mbauglir: oh allright
<mbauglir> evis..do you installed grub?
<evis> soulrider: It's an Option - I really enjoing Linux, but I have some thing that Vista can do - Like Photoshop CS2... so :)
<dwidmann> my aliases have made me lazy ...
<scaletta> dwidmann: yeah, they get blurred :)
<soulrider> evis: me too, BUT i think it can be run with Wine, and theres also GimpShop, its GIMP with Photoshop like interface
<evis> Ok, so the grub let me the oprion "VIsta" - but when I do it - I see after a while the fameous "Blu Screen" (hehehe) and then the computer restart
<scaletta> guys
<raquor> dwidmann: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2007-02-12 05:26 /dev/dvd -> scd0
<soulrider> evis: thats vista, not kubuntu
<mbauglir> so you have installation
<scaletta> gotta go cook something
<mbauglir> i think....dunno
<Gretl> evis you have a windows disk to repair vista?
<soulrider> scaletta: have fun :P
<Sanne> scaletta: have fun :)
<evis> soulrider - you right... but that happened after I Installed Kubuntu - Is it count? :)
<scaletta> bye
<evis> I have - But that
<mbauglir> hows vista starts...do you see only blue screen?
<raquor> and that's a good alias ;) figuring out the alias thing is next after dvd but I can manage that on my own :)
<soulrider> evis: vista is nazi
<evis> I have - But that's means to erase all the partition :)
<evis> soulrider: you telling me, but I'ma jew, SO i used to it :)
<BluesKaj> evis, you've lost the bootloader so download supergrub and burn it to a disk then you can reinstall it by booting into the supergrub disk
<soulrider> be right back, let me get on Konversation
<Gretl> hm repair does not erase partition at least not my xp repair?
<mbauglir> nope
<mbauglir> your bootloader seems to be messed
<evis> BluesKaj: What do you mean?
<mbauglir> supergrub..sounds like chewing gum
<dwidmann> raquor: is that all .... doesn't seem right if it is
<mbauglir> its some kind of bootloader fixer
<raquor> dwidmann: that's all it says
<mbauglir> there are also mbr fixers...you might try one of those too
<dwidmann> I'm wondering, because mine says: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2007-01-31 03:03 /dev/dvd -> hda
<Gretl> well when it starts the bootloader seems to be ok or?
<BluesKaj> supergrub will reinstall the bootlooader that lists your operating systems , then you can choose which OS you want to boot into
<Gretl> seems more a bit of vista is broken you have to repair that anaway
<mbauglir> thing is grub messes with mbr:your vista mbr is little corrupted
<firecrotch> evis: paste your grub.conf file please
<firecrotch> !pastebin | evis
<ubotu> evis: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<raquor> dwidmann: well mine's not all that different...it just points to scd0 instead of hda?
<mbauglir> but...2 days ago i lost ntldr from mine vole system,overnight,mysteriously dissapeared
<dwidmann> raquor: well, you didn't paste that part, that's why I asked :\
<ifti> anyone know how to configure a windows vista kubuntu dual boot?
<drkm> when you right click, you have an "open with" list.. how do I remove items off it?
<dwidmann> wait ...
<dwidmann> you did
<dwidmann> drat, it was on two lines >.<
<evis> 1 sec...
<raquor> dwidmann: lol...was just gonna say it shows in my window :-P
<dwidmann> my fault again, drat
<ifti> I have two drives HDD and vista is installed on one, while kubuntu is on the other
<ifti> I've managed to get into grub and get kubuntu to boot up
<clau> hey guys. my kde-config --prefix returns 'usr' and I can't find out why...
<BluesKaj> ifti, install windows first then ubuntu ...will save alot of grief
<dwidmann> I blame work, it's the source of all of lifes problems
<raquor> yes...yes it is!
<ifti> seriously?
<mbauglir> yeah
<ifti> there's no other way?
<BluesKaj> I'm retired ...problems don't go away, even then
<Sanne> drkm: right click -> properties -> click on icon beside "type"
<dwidmann> raquor: try this: "mount /dev/scd0 && kaffeine dvd:///dev/scd0"
<mbauglir> waiiit...im still not logged into mine old corporate ed xp after i installed kubuntu....."runs away to check xp integrity"...lol
<drkm> Sanne: thanks
<james> enny 1 know were games are installed to lol i cant fine them from useing adept
<raquor> dwidmann: on separate lines?
<Sanne> drkm: you're welcome :)
<BluesKaj> mbauglir, yes windows does that after it's been repartitioned
<dwidmann> that was perfectly copy & pastable
<hatta> james, check /usr/games/bin
<mbauglir> hahaa
<mbauglir> i repartitioned windows with partition magic first
<dwidmann> && = do the second part if the first part doesn't quit with an error
<raquor> dwidmann: lol, well I just tried the mount command by itself and it didnt work...
<mbauglir> then i installed kubuntu ont o free space
<Cheetah> hey folks
<raquor> dwidmann: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0,
<raquor>        missing codepage or other error
<raquor>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<raquor>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Cheetah> is there a tool to enhance/scale images for linux? there is a tool called PhotoZoom on Mac and S-Spline on Windows I think
<Cheetah> something natively for linux?
<soulrider> Cheetah: with a GUI or CLI >
<BluesKaj> mbauglir, you like living dangerously eh ...partiton magic is buggy and can do lots of damage ...use GParted instead ...much more stable,effective and easier to use
<mbauglir> i quess ppl shouldnot let kubuntu repartition,but instead do it in windows enviroment
<firecrotch> !pastebin > evis
<Cheetah> soulrider: i dont mind either one ;)
<ubuntu__> hi all
<soulrider> Cheetah: CLI i think you can use the imagemagik package and GUI try GIMP
<soulrider> !imagemagik
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imagemagik - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mbauglir> well..i play LOTRO beta,i have game backup on second hdd (NDA was upped today),rest is expendable
<soulrider> !imagemagick
<ubotu> imagemagick: Image manipulation programs. In component main, is optional. Version 7:6.2.4.5.dfsg1-0.10ubuntu0.1 (edgy), package size 724 kB, installed size 3168 kB
<Cheetah> soulrider: yeah, i can resize them using those tools but unfortunately it wont sharpen edges and stuff
<Cheetah> PhotoZoom sharpens the edges of drawings and text
<soulrider> Cheetah: i see, tried GIMP ?
<mbauglir> GParted..is it windows program?
<evis> Ok
<Cheetah> soulrider: i will take a look at gimp; I assume there is a filter for that?
<evis> This is my grub settings: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5450/
<soulrider> mbauglir: GParted is linux
<soulrider> QTParted is the same, and its on the kubuntu live CD too
<soulrider> Cheetah: not sure, but GIMP is great
<mbauglir> well..linux labels partitions differently im used in windows enviroment,so for me PM is safer way
<soulrider> Cheetah: you can allways search the forums at http://ubuntuforums.org
<Sanne> Cheetah: here's the GIMP manual, have a look: http://docs.gimp.org/
<Cheetah> soulrider: thanks
<firecrotch> evis: can you still boot into XP?
<BluesKaj> soulrider, gParted is safer tho ...runs as a live cd out of the OS environment
<mbauglir> any chanche i can get photoshop cs run under kubuntu+for my wife laptop
<Sanne> Cheetah: and yes, you can sharpen with GIMP
<GoldrakeGrifondo> guys...I need a linux with gui like mac...
<evis> I have just Vista and Linux
<GoldrakeGrifondo> somebody can help me_
<GoldrakeGrifondo> ?
<firecrotch> evis: what partition is Vista on then?
<mbauglir> well PM does patch jobs also without enviroment
<soulrider> mbauglir: i believe you can use photoshop with wine
<evis> NTFS - /media/sda2
<mbauglir> you just add them to queue
<dwidmann> raquor: how about "mount /dev/scd0 -t iso9660 /media/cdrom"?
<BluesKaj> PM is dangerous !
<evis> I think it would be C:\
<soulrider> GoldrakeGrifondo: what do you mean ? like witht he bar on top ?
<mbauglir> with integrated graphics and 1.5 celeron?
<mbauglir> is it enough to wine+photoshop+
<soulrider> mbauglir: i advice you to stay away from PM
<mbauglir> 256 mb memory
<mbauglir> nah i only used it once
<soulrider> mbauglir: im not sure, but i guess so
<raquor> dwidmann: same error as before :-(
<mbauglir> "eats nails2
<soulrider> mbauglir: you can also use gimpshop, its gimp but the interface is juts like photoshop
<mbauglir> question...how many memory will ubuntu need for laptop use?
<firecrotch> evis: Hrm... it's definitely something within Vista that is broken, maybe try to get help on a Vista channel
<GoldrakeGrifondo> soulrider like aqua....bar on top....launchbar down
<GoldrakeGrifondo> ...
<soulrider> GoldrakeGrifondo: you can move the bar to the top, and im guessing you want a dock, you can have that too
<mbauglir> interface isnt problem,my wife is dumbuser in photoshop also
<soulrider> KDE is really customizable
<dwidmann> raquor: odd, it doesn't want to mount the dvd ...
<GoldrakeGrifondo> well
<GoldrakeGrifondo> I need a perfect theem
<GoldrakeGrifondo> theme
<soulrider> mbauglir: if interface isnt a problem i suggets you use GIMP then
<dwidmann> oh well, guess that idea isn't any good
<GoldrakeGrifondo> look baghira
* dwidmann digs up the other thread
<GoldrakeGrifondo> but I-m too noob
<soulrider> GoldrakeGrifondo: try http://kde-look.org
<GoldrakeGrifondo> ok thanks
<mbauglir> i need to get work in kubuntu for wife:messenger,skype,torrent(emule),video/audio player,cd burning,digital photo editing
<soulrider> GoldrakeGrifondo: do you want a picture of that my desktop looks like ? maybe youll like it and i think its a bit mac-ish
<raquor> dwidmann: yeah...and now I've got a loop going with mount apparently...tried running "sudo mount /dev/scd0 -t udf /media/cdrom"
<soulrider> mbauglir: no problem
<GoldrakeGrifondo> well....my desktop IS a mac!
<soulrider> mbauglir: i do that stuff everyday :)
<mbauglir> is from emule linux version?
<GoldrakeGrifondo> I-m tryng kubuntu  via parallels
<soulrider> there are alternatives to eMule just like eMule
<GoldrakeGrifondo> virtualization is very fine
<soulrider> i see GoldrakeGrifondo
<mbauglir> hmm i might try
<ScarFreewill> any1 know php?
<mbauglir> but here is catch
<soulrider> theres probably a tutorial around on how to make it look mac-ish :P
<GoldrakeGrifondo> yep
<soulrider> mbauglir: whats the catch ?
<GoldrakeGrifondo> gotta search
<GoldrakeGrifondo> thanks a lot
<GoldrakeGrifondo> bye bye
<mbauglir> wifes hp camera isnt recognized even under Vole unless special software program
<soulrider> bye!
<soulrider> i see
<firecrotch> ScarFreewill: I can help you with PHP
<mbauglir> HP bla-bla something
<soulrider> whats the model and brand of the cam? we can do a search, maybe someone has it and got it to work
<ScarFreewill> firecrotch: how do i set globals
<Gretl> mmt_: the programs you need are amule, ktorrent, kopete
<Gretl> sorry
<mbauglir> Hp photosmart M23
<firecrotch> ScarFreewill: do you mean register_globals ?
<dwidmann> raquor: hmm, why?
<firecrotch> ScarFreewill:  if so, you really don't want to do that
<mbauglir> well..unless mine canon mp600 reads sd removable cards under linux(it has built-in cardreader)
<ScarFreewill> firecrotch: the thing is i've got a var and it gets gened by $_SERVER['REQUEST_URI']  but then i have require(file.php) and i want it to work in there to (the var)
<raquor> dwidmann: in man pages for mount it claims udf is dvd file system...at any rate I managed to kill mount
<dwidmann> ah, yes, that makes sense
<soulrider> mbauglir: im searching
<ScarFreewill> would register_globals be good for some thing that changes the whole time?
<dwidmann> Sooooooooo, at any rate raquor, have you managed to mount it?
<soulrider> mbauglir: i found something, its in portuguese but i see what i can do
<mbauglir> hmm
<mbauglir> intels integrated graphics...whats the chanches i got therm work at laptop btw+
<firecrotch> ScarFreewill: You can just move that part of code to the required file, and it will work
<raquor> dwidmann: no...been searching google some more for problems mounting encrypted dvds but to no avail
<mbauglir> acer 3613 lc
<soulrider> mbauglir: http://gphoto.sourceforge.net/proj/libgphoto2/support.php thats for the cammera, apparently there are custom dirvers. I dont think youll have trouble witht he intel graphics card. Have you tried the kubuntu Live CD on the Laptop ?
<firecrotch> Then the variable will work in both the required file and the file you currently have it in
<mbauglir> not yet
<raquor> dwidmann: on that note I DID manage to mount it inadvertently yesterday while trying to mount a partition with my music on it.  No idea how...don't actually know that it mounted but it went from displaying "cdrom0" under the disc icon to displaying the name of the dvd
<ScarFreewill> firecrotch: how? becuse i have tried but the required file is on another place so it loads $_SERVER['REQUEST_URI']  drifferantly
<soulrider> !gphoto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gphoto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soulrider> mbauglir: i suggets you try it and see what works and what doesnt, and we can see what we can fix before its actually installed
<soulrider> !info gphoto
<ubotu> Package gphoto does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<mbauglir> hows are kubuntu packs called?for camera dl
<dwidmann> raquor: also, take a look at this thread .. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=234007&page=5&highlight=cariboo
<ScarFreewill> firecrotch: i don't know if i'm making everything difucult for my self :P i can just work with statics...
<mbauglir> yeah i boot my wifes laptop from dvd
<soulrider> mbauglir: what do you mean ?
<drkm> what is the flag to un bz2 a file with tar?
<firecrotch> ScarFreewill: Silly me... the variable SHOULD work within the required file
<dwidmann> drkm: tar xf something.tar.bz2
<drkm> ok thanks
<firecrotch> ScarFreewill:  You just have to require the file after setting the variable
<bewl> wesnoth is awesome :D
<mbauglir> lots of photoproges there
<mbauglir> libgphoto2+
<soulrider> mbauglir: gphoto supports your cammer so its gonna work
<soulrider> mbauglir: if you type "sudo aptitude install gphoto2" in your console, it will download and install gphoto automatically, you can start using it right away, no need to configure it
<mbauglir> gphoto?as "gphoto"?
<BluesKaj> raquor, have you looked this site ..it contains repositories that have the right codecs to rid the computer of the copyright protection progs :  http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-edgy-eft-complete-sourceslist-repository-list-file.html
<ScarFreewill> firecrotch: so in the file that is being required i sould make a require file to the one that is reqiuring in the first place ^-^
<mbauglir> ill try
<firecrotch> ScarFreewill: No need to do that...
<magnus__> hey, anyone know a NES Emulator that works on kubuntu
<soulrider> magnus__: i tried one a while back
<ScarFreewill> firecrotch: so a requires b and a's vars works in b not need for fancy stuff?
<magnus__> which one
<soulrider> nestra i think
<magnus__> okey, thanks
<raquor> BluesKaj: to the best of my knowledge I've got all the appropriate codecs
<raquor> I can play unencrypted DVDs with no problems...nav files, etc...
<firecrotch> ScarFreewill: Yes, as long as the require statement is AFTER the variable is set
<raquor> BluesKaj: I installed libdvdcss via the script that comes with libdvdread3
<ScarFreewill> firecrotch: thanks alot :)
<raquor> diwdmann: I'm browsing through the suggested thread now...
<firecrotch> ScarFreewill: No prob
<dwidmann> raquor: what does "dpkg --list | grep dvdcss2" this output?
<BluesKaj> encrypted ones is your prob, I suggest you browse thru the list on that sources page ...you'll find the one that will make the dvdplayer work for everything
<drkm> I'm installing new window decorations but they aren't coming up in the list.. am I forgetting to do something? (./configure, make, make install))
<dwidmann> drkm, keeping in mind that you probably need to sudo make install, if it's still not coming up, try logging out/logging back in
<raquor> dwidmann: ii  libdvdcss2                                 1.2.5-1                              a portable abstraction library for DVD decry
<drkm> dwin: yeah I'm doing it as root..ok I'll give that a go
<BluesKaj> raquor, you need something that has this output : Library for accessing DVDs like block device usind deCSS
<BluesKaj> and 1.2.9-2medibuntu2
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: what he has should work ...
<dwidmann> problem is probably somewhere else .......
<Mena> Is there a tool or a trick with ARk tools  to make an big archive file in peaces
<drkm> I just logged out and back in and my new window decorations aren't coming up in the list.. how do I check what version of KDE I'm running?
<stamen> hi
<hellcattrav> yo
<stamen> I have problem with the new kernel 2.6.17-11
<underdog5004> kde-config --version
<underdog5004> I think
<stamen> and nvidia driver
<stamen> from the site
<stamen> why after reboot my box forgets for the freshly installed driver and the X not start
<Mena> drkm, simply open your kcontrol center and you will find the inf
<raquor> dwidmann & BluesKaj: at any rate I just added medibuntu repository and upgraded my libdvdcss
<stamen> I have to reinstall it again and start it from console
<raquor> still not working
<stamen> why this happens
<[BTF] Chm0d> stamen what errors are you recieving in xorg.log
<BluesKaj> raquor, are you running in VMWare by any chance ?
<raquor> BluesKaj: no
<BluesKaj> ok
<stamen> [BTF] Chm0d: there was somthing about screens
<stamen> [BTF] Chm0d: and errors with the version of the kernel
<stamen> I am installiing the final and the newest driver from nvidia
<[BTF] Chm0d> are you using nvidia?
<stamen> yes
<drkm> I'm on 3.5.6 should a kde 3.2.x window decoration work?
<lotusleaf> Why is it when I look at my new updates linux-generic is marked as updatable but the appropriate linux-image is not?
<[BTF] Chm0d> and you have installed nvidia driver?  Which one did you install 9746?
<stamen> yes
<stamen> 32
<[BTF] Chm0d> open up console and type cd /etc/default
<HymnToLife> lotusleaf, because it not upgraded, it's a new package
<stamen> and...
<lotusleaf> HymnToLife: right, so I have to manually select the new kernel version and install it
<HymnToLife> lotusleaf, no
<HymnToLife> upgrade linux-image-generic
<stamen> [BTF] Chm0d: what to do after that
<HymnToLife> that should install the nesw one
<drkm> I'm on 3.5.6 should a kde 3.2.x window decoration work?
<lotusleaf> HymnToLife: right, but it's not listed as upgradable, I have to manually select it
<[BTF] Chm0d> sudo gedit linux-restricted-modules-common
<HymnToLife> I tell you that you don't
<HymnToLife> just upgrade linux-image-generic !
<stamen> [BTF] Chm0d: so.. :)
<lotusleaf> humbolto: there's no linux-image-generic listed as updatable
<lotusleaf> I mean HymnToLife :)
<stamen> [BTF] Chm0d: after that..
<HymnToLife> there should be
<HymnToLife> did you rn sudo apt-get update ?
<HymnToLife> run*
<lotusleaf> HymnToLife: with Synaptic in Kubuntu
<[BTF] Chm0d> in between the quotes type nv
<HymnToLife> close Synaptic
<[BTF] Chm0d> and save
<[BTF] Chm0d> then close
<HymnToLife> and use the fantastic terminal
<lotusleaf> HymnToLife: so do this from CLI from now on?
<lotusleaf> :)
<stamen> ok
<stamen> wait
<HymnToLife> yes
<lotusleaf> HymnToLife: thanks I'll try that =)
<HymnToLife> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<HymnToLife> that's all you need
<stamen> [BTF] Chm0d:  no to restart and try what happens?
<[BTF] Chm0d> you know how to reinstall the drivers if youa re stuck at the console?
<lotusleaf> HymnToLife: ah, that did the trick, thanks.. I'll stick with apt like I used to then from now on with upgrades :) thx
<stamen> for Nvidia?
<lotusleaf> HymnToLife: for some reason Synaptic always mucks up that part
<HymnToLife> [BTF] Chm0d, the same way you installed them the first time...
<[BTF] Chm0d> yes stamen
<stamen> [BTF] Chm0d:  yes I know
<HymnToLife> lotusleaf, yeah, Synaptic behaves strangely sometimes
<[BTF] Chm0d> ok just making sure
<stamen> :)
<stamen> will I have to reinstall them
<[BTF] Chm0d> go ahead and reboot.  Your xorg is setup for nvidia right now correct?
<stamen> yes
<stamen> it is correct
<[BTF] Chm0d> i didn't have to reinstall mine but just incase
<stamen> ok
<[BTF] Chm0d> go ahead and reboot see what happens
<stamen> I am rebooting
<stamen> see you
<lotusleaf> HymnToLife: thx again =)
<stamen> :)
<stamen> if there is problem
<stamen> if not thank you very much
<stamen> for the help
<[BTF] Chm0d> ill be here hopefully :)
<stamen> ok :)
<HymnToLife> !enter | stamen
<ubotu> stamen: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<stamen> bb for now
<stamen> ok
<Goliath23> does ubuntu use alsa by default?
<stamen> [BTF] Chm0d: all is working, thank you again
<[BTF] Chm0d> np
<[BTF] Chm0d> glad you got it working
<stamen> :)
<stamen> bye
<xenol> hi
<xenol> plz wat is command do delete one software with all it libs, packages etc that were installed with sudo apt-get install name_of_soft
<[BTF] Chm0d> xenol: sudo apt-get remove <package>
<[BTF] Chm0d> or sudo apt-get --purge <package>
<MsK`> hi
<bewl> which IRC clients do some of you guys prefer?
<bewl> anything better than XChat?
<MsK`> i activated suspend to ram when lid closed on my laptop. suspend to ram was working using K menu. after a test, the screen was black, i re-closed my screen and re-open, i was on the login screen, now when i login, X restarts...
<_JP> konversation!
<MsK`> any idea ?
<raquor> I'm using Gaim right now
<glundberg> has anyone had a problem with kubuntu hanging during reboot?
<BluesKaj> !Konvesation | bewl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konvesation - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !IRC
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/), irssi (console) (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<pradu_food> glundberg: maybe the wifi card trying to find the network?
<glundberg> no wifi
<BluesKaj> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xenol> [BTF] Chm0d:  u dont understand me i mean for example when i installed gimp some other files were DLed, but when i watn to remove gimp how can i remove also those packages that were installed with gimp?
<[BTF] Chm0d> did you install gimp via apt-get?
<[BTF] Chm0d> or synaptic?
<xenol> apt-get
<agatha> I'm having problems with installing firefox2.0.0.1.tar.gz
<elyon225> agatha: You running Dapper, I assume?
<dmitri> When I try to access shared files from winxp it asks me to enter username and password.  How do I disable that?
<[BTF] Chm0d> well if those files were installed along with gimp they should uninstall using apt-get remove gimp
<agatha> what's dapper?
<agatha> i'm new to using Linux
<elyon225> agatha: Do you know what version of Ubuntu you're running?
<xenol> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<agatha> i have the kubuntu version
<elyon225> agatha: It will be either 6.06 or 6.10?
<xenol> 6.06 = dapper drake
<xenol> [BTF] Chm0d:  pk thx
<xenol> ok
<mart81> anyone can tell me what the purpose of the new generic kernel would be?
<fabrice_> no
<fabrice_> ??
<elyon225> mart81: It's an automated headache machine ;)  Beyond that, I have no clue.
<mart81> lol
<agatha> so kubuntu is dapper drake or something?
<elyon225> agatha: No.
<elyon225> agatha: Did you download Kubuntu to install it?
<agatha> i got the CD
<elyon225> agatha: Or was it on a disk all labelled and pretty?
<agatha> and my brother installed it
<graft> has anyone built stuff from kdebase source?
<agatha> yea it was on a cd all labled and everything
<elyon225> agatha: Okay, then most likely you're running the older version of Kubuntu (which is 6.06... also known as Dapper Drake).
<agatha> ohh
<elyon225> agatha: Have you already tried installing Firefox with Adept?
<raquor> dwidmann & Blueskaj: Thanks for the help.  Now it seems to be working.  I'm not entirely sure what I did or didnt do.  Went into adept and upgraded any package that needed upgrading and might have anything to do with dvd playback...guess that was it?
<agatha> how do u install Firefox with adept?
<elyon225> agatha: Okay.  If you click on your K menu and go to "System"... there is an entry for Adept Manager
<agatha> yea
<elyon225> agatha: Open up that program.  That is the easiest (and best) way to install software using Kubuntu.
<BluesKaj> agatha, open adept and type firefox in the address box
<agatha> it says incorrect password
<BluesKaj> right on raquor :)
<elyon225> agatha: Are you the only user for that computer?
<agatha> yea
<elyon225> agatha: And did you enter the same password you use to login?
<agatha> im the default user
<Gretl> the same password you used to loggin
<agatha> yea
<elyon225> agatha: Remember that your password IS case sensitive.
<BluesKaj> uhoh
<elyon225> agatha: Okay, you said that your brother installed it?  Do you know if he created a different user when he did so?
<agatha> ohh it's opened now
<xenol> one general question about linux : will it sometimes do one of the best skills of MS Windows - to crash due to large amount of software installed?
<BluesKaj> no xenon
<elyon225> xenol: In theory and idealistically, no :)
<agatha> k i typed firefox in the search bar
<BluesKaj> xnol
<agatha> i see it's not installed
<Gretl> right klick and select install
<elyon225> agatha: Okay... find the line that just says "firefox".
<agatha> yea
<agatha> i found it
<elyon225> agatha: Right-click on that, and select "Request Install"
<elyon225> agatha: After that, click on the "Apply Changes" button at the top.
<xenol> elyon225:  other question can i run without restart at least for one weekM
<xenol> ?
<elyon225> xenol: Most people can... I personally can't go about a day ;)
<agatha> it's working
<Gretl> xenol: troll? troll? troll?
<elyon225> xenol: But I'm an idiot and most others are quite fine... leave Linux running for weeks, months, years... without a reboot.
<elyon225> agatha: And firefox is starting up just fine now?
<xenol> Gretl:  ?
<HymnToLife> elyon225, you only need to reboot Linux if you install a new kernel
<wilman> i have a prob
<wilman> System timer resolution is too low
<wilman> Rosegarden was unable to find a high-resolution timing source for MIDI performance.
<agatha> it's still downloading
<elyon225> HymnToLife: Well, with my limited knowledge, I've been restarting a lot because I've also been reinstalling a lot (about to have another go at it in a few minutes, actually)
<HymnToLife> that's how you learn :)
<elyon225> HymnToLife: Oh, I've learned a lot ... good and bad.
<agatha> i'll tell u how it's going when its done
<agatha> thanks
<elyon225> agatha: No problem.
<xenol> elyon225:  so i can run my kubuntu till my PC wont die from oldness without any reboot in theory?
<elyon225> xenol: Exactly.
<xenol> elyon225:  thx
<HymnToLife> xenol, certainly
<HymnToLife> or unless you have a blackout :p
<elyon225> xenol: And, in theory, on the occassion that a program crashes, unlike Windows, it shouldn't bring down the whole system, just that app... just restart the program and you're good to go.
<Sanne> wilman: here's some info, search for "Timer Resolution" in the page, maybe it helps.
<elyon225> ...although, I've had a few occurances where a program crashes the entire system... but that's probably my own stupidity again.
<elyon225> Word to the wise:  Don't run Dosbox and Beryl at the same time... :)
<wilman> Iam searching for it, but i have to recompile my kernel or something, but that sounds really dangerous to me
<HymnToLife>  21:26:38 up 89 days, 10:36,  0 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00 <= :)
<agatha> I can see firefox on my applications now
<agatha> but its not opening
<HymnToLife> that's my webserver though, I reboot my lappy more often$
<bewl> ?
<elyon225> agatha: What happens when you click on it?  Nothing?
<xenol> elyon225:  well windows has another good skill when it crash then it takes down even HDDs at least in my experience
<Sanne> wilman: the tip about timer resolution diesn't involve kernel compiling
<wilman> not?
<agatha> nothing happens
<HymnToLife> because I'm always experimenting with stuff, switching OSes, installing new kernels, etc.
<wilman> oo ok
<elyon225> xenol: Yep... whoever said Microsoft can't do anything right? ;)
<Sanne> wilman: see it?
<wilman> no
<elyon225> agatha: Okay, here's something to try.  Do you know how to open a console?
<wilman> what is "the page" sorry for asking
<agatha> yea
<Sanne> wilman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<agatha> do u mean a terminal
<bewl> yea
<agatha> i dont know
<bewl> terminal is fine
<xenol> elyon225: at least windows has one good thing fast API
<elyon225> agatha: Okay, open a console (or terminal) and enter "firefox"
<agatha> k
<elyon225> agatha: See if it throws out any errors to you.
<frankers> hi all
<wilman> ok i see it
<wilman> thx
<wilman> iam gonna read
<agatha> it says command now found
<agatha> not*
<elyon225> agatha: Hmm... that would be a problem.
<bewl> make sure its in parenthesis
<bewl> "firefox"
<Sanne> wilman: you may also want to visit #ubuntustudio, you should get more help there for audio specific problems.
<elyon225> bewl: Huh?
<bewl> ohh nm
<bewl> didnt read up
<elyon225> agatha: Did you type it with or without the quotes?
<agatha> i typed it without the quotes
<bewl> it should work either way
<wilman> thx
<agatha> and i typed it again with the quotes
<Sanne> wilman: you're welcome :)
<elyon225> agatha: Okay.  ANd you let Adept completely finish downloading and installing it, right?
<agatha> didnt work
<agatha> yea
<agatha> It says installed
<agatha> but there's other programs under it that werent installed
<elyon225> agatha: Okay, try typing this into your terminal: sudo apt-get install firefox
<Gretl> agatha: go back in adept and make sure its installed try reinstall
<khaije1> is there a trick to getting ntp to run at start?
<agatha> ok i typed that and it gave me this :
<agatha> Reading package lists... Done
<agatha> Building dependency tree... Done
<agatha> firefox is already the newest version.
<agatha> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<frankers> can any one help my i have a rpoblem with the instal of kubuntu on my sata harddisk
<frankers> ?
<Gretl> aga try typing fire and hit the tab key
<BluesKaj> !ntp
<elyon225> agatha: Just what I was going to suggest :  In the terminal, type "fire" and press [tab]  (the tab key attempts to automatically complete any commands or paths you type)
<ubotu> ntp: Network Time Protocol: network utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2.0a+stable-9ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 256 kB, installed size 464 kB
<agatha> yea gretl is says firefox.ubuntu
<elyon225> Gretl: What is that, the package?
<Gretl> strange it is installed but wont open hm hm
<elyon225> agatha: Okay, another thing to try for me:  Type ls /usr/bin/firefox
<elyon225> agatha: It SHOULD be returning "/usr/bin/firefox/"
<HymnToLife> agatha, did you try to instal FF2.0 following instructions from the wiki ?
<agatha> firefox opened
<elyon225> Okay, here's a problem I'M having:  Evertime I run apt-get, it tries to install bugzilla instead of whatever package I'm actually attempting to install.
<elyon225> agatha: What did you type to get it to open?
<Gretl> i know what happend!
<Gretl> aga you got the wrong firefox
<agatha> i typed /usr/bin/firefox
<agatha> and it opened and said it couldnt find it
<Gretl> youu loaded down the desktop themes firefox ubuntu ;)))
<elyon225> ohhhh lol
<Gretl> go back to adept and install the first firefox with nothing else
<elyon225> Gretl: Well, no... that's not what happened.
<elyon225> Gretl: Remember, we had her run apt-get install firefox.  It said it was already installed.
<Gretl> i looked up firefox.ubunto that are the desktop themes
<agatha> let me try opening anot firefox window and see if it works this time
<elyon225> Gretl: Right... so she has those installed as well... but according to apt-get, she has Firefox itself installed as well.
<Gretl> try locate firefox
<Gretl> and by the way there should be a desktop icon for firefox
<ubuntu> hi
<agatha> i typed locate firefox and a lot of words came down
<agatha> I dont see a desktop icon for firefox
<BluesKaj> agatha, may need the the language plugin for firefox , Mozilla Firefox (English language, en-GB).
<Gretl> ok last try from my side      type sudo firefox
<epimeth> can someone help me set up my wireless card?
<Helmholtz> ive got a rproblem. when running the live-cd my mouse works ok, but when in the installed kubuntu, it doesnt work
<BluesKaj> !wireless | epimeth
<ubotu> epimeth: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<epimeth> cheers
<Helmholtz> i have checked the xorg.conf but its exactly the same
<agatha> i tried typing sudo firefox and it said commad not found
<elyon225> agatha: Wow... I'm sorry, but I'm at a complete loss... yet another Kubuntuism that makes no sense lol.  I'm sorry.
<agatha> lol
<xenol> hmm i cant decide wat to use as primary browser firefox or konqueror :(
<epimeth> Blues: and if my card isn't in the list?
<agatha> it's ok... i atleast it opened once...
<agatha> the whole purpose of me trying to install firefox was to install adobe flash player
<epimeth> ndiswrapper?
<elyon225> agatha: Yeah, well Firefox is a heck of a lot better than Konqueror anyway
<surgy> !ntfs write
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs write - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gretl> xenol: konqueror has the option with a right mouse click to change to firefox so no need to make firefox first browser
<agatha> lol yea
<surgy> how do i enable ntfs write support on a network drive? is it a package
<surgy> ?
<agatha> maybe i'll try to install it again
<agatha> I need to reinstall in adept
<elyon225> agatha: Try removing it and then installing again.
<agatha> should i unpackage it
<surgy> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<surgy> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<agatha> I'll try to delete all the files...
<Gretl> no no use purge option in adept
<agatha> ok
<elyon225> So, quick question... when installing (K)(X)Ubuntu, does it make a big difference whether I use the LiveCD or the Alternate? (other than interface, I mean)
<agatha> i'll try that
<elyon225> agatha: Yeah, you never want to just delete files unless you know exactly what you're doing
<ricmik> Hello! I've just installed Kubuntu.. but how do I configure the wireless card for WPA? I can only see WEP in wireless manager?
<agatha> lol
<elyon225> !wireless | ricmik
<ubotu> ricmik: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<KrAmMeR> has anyone install vmware player successfully?
<KrAmMeR> installed*
<Gretl> elyon225:  it may be firefox crashed and is still running hidden         you would then have to use kill?
<Gretl> thats why it wont open again
<agatha> wait how do i purge the files
<Gretl> just right click and select purge
<bewl> isnt it "request removal" ?
<elyon225> Gretl: Usually when that happens, Firefox will issue a dialog box to let you know the other Firefox must be shut down first.
<bewl> or "request purging"
<Gretl> not when it crashed maybe - i have such thinhs with kaffeine sometimes
<Gretl> you have then to kill the crashed process
<DarkWizdom> hi. can anyone tell me what application is drawing desktop in kde?
<agatha> k i purged it and it now says not installed
<soulrider> hi everyone
<Admiral_Chicago> that's what purging does
<agatha> ok
<Admiral_Chicago> uninstalls it and removes all the configuration files
<soulrider> <3 purge
<Gretl> ok now we install it again ;)
<soulrider> anyuone here using irssi? how can i close a "tab" ?
<agatha> k
<skarface> with /q or /win close
<soulrider> thanks!
<skarface> assuming you're using screen anyway
<Admiral_Chicago>  /part #channel also works
<agatha> ok its installing
<soulrider> i didnt wank to close the channel, i wanted to close a message from freenode :P
<agatha> its installed now
<Gretl> close adept
<soulrider> time to go back to ET :P
<agatha> ok i closed it
<Gretl> single click on the firefox desktop icon that should now be here
<agatha> still now there
<agatha> not*
<Gretl> ok in the kmenu?
<soulrider> agatha: when you install you dont get an icon in your desktop
<soulrider> but you get one on the kmenu
<agatha> no i dont get the icon
<agatha> first let me try to delete something
<Gretl> in kmenu -> internet ther is firefox now hopefully
<BluesKaj> agatha it'll be in the internet list
<agatha> cus i think i downloaded 2 different types of firefox
<agatha> yea i checked that
<agatha> and i do a globe icon for firefox
<Gretl> lets try them ;)
<soulrider> agatha: open a konsole and type fiirefox
<agatha> on the applications list
<agatha> i typed firefox and it said command not found
<Admiral_Chicago> firefox-bin iirc
<elyon225> grr... I can't even eject my fricken cd-rom now!
<HymnToLife> elyon225, sudo eject /dev/whatever
<elyon225> HymnToLife: It says unable to find device.
<HymnToLife> you obviously need to replace that with your correct device name...
<elyon225> HymnToLife: I have two drives... one is cdrom0 the other is cdrom1.  I tried ejecting both... no good.  Tried ejecting cdrom, and it ejected cdrom1.
<elyon225> HymnToLife: I want to eject cdrom0
<HymnToLife> elyon225, cdrom0 doesn't help
<elyon225> HymnToLife: Nope.
<HymnToLife> it is /dev/cdrom0, /media/crom0 or what ?
<elyon225> Device not found.
<elyon225> HymnToLife: Well, it's mounted to /media
<elyon225> ah
<elyon225> Ejecting /media/cdrom0 did it.
<elyon225> Not sure why I can't just use KDE to right-click -> Eject, though.
<HymnToLife> me neither :p
<HymnToLife> I always have just one drive
<elyon225> Part of the reason I'm going to give Debian a try.
<elyon225> I've always had problems with ejecting drives.... sometimes it will work, other times it won't.
<BluesKaj> elyon225, you may have to set it up in the BIOS..which is the primary cdrom and secondary cdrom
<elyon225> ....and now I can't browse for .iso files with K3b... Opens the folder, but sits their searching (progress bar stuck at 0%)
<elyon225> ...and the whole system is now running VERY slowly...
<BluesKaj> no elyon225 , you have point K3B at the speicific iso you want
<elyon225> BluesKaj: No, I know... I'm trying to browse for the file in k3b (which I've always done before)... and then this problem hits.
<elyon225> Must have something to do with my whole system just crawling right now.
<elyon225> oh good grief... time to reboot again, I guess.
<agatha> how can i delete xpti.dat
<elyon225> agatha: Why do you want to delete it?
<agatha> well i installed the flashplayer
<agatha> and it says i should delete it
<BluesKaj> agatha have you considered rebooting :) ?
<Gretl> agatha:  well use locate xpti.dat to finf the place
<ricmik> Hi! Isn't wine supported in kubuntu? Couldn't find it in adept manager..
<HymnToLife> ubotu, tell ricmik about wine | ricmik, see the private message from ubotu.
<jeeves_bond> When I'm creating a PDF from KWord Georgia is not being used in the PDF but it's the font for all my body text in the KWord document. Does anyone know why this would happen/how I can fix it?
<jeeves_bond> No-one ever tried exporting a PDF from KWord then?
<Strong> Hi people
<Strong> I have a problem installing the ATI drivers
<jhutchins> jeeves_bond: Sounds like you might be having font issues with your PDF stuff.
<Aurvandill> Anyone know where I can get the beryl wall plugin? Or is it very beta-ish still?
<Strong> After the installation i have to "Device" sections in my xorg.conf :(
<alejandro> hola
<jhutchins> Aurvandill: #beryl might know, and I wouldn't say bery has advanced as far as "beta" yet.
<alejandro> jelo
<alejandro> helo
<Strong> If I delete the one with Driver = "ati" X wont reboot
<sisodiya> hi
<Aurvandill> ok :)
<jeeves_bond> jhutchins: Yep, I noticed that. :)
<alejandro> why i ned to caompile nvidia driver every time i restart computer?
<hyper_ch> hiho, is it possible to use Kate over SSH? I mean can I open a remote file through SSH in Kate?
<jhutchins> alejandro: SHouldn't.
<Strong> Back
<hyper_ch> and hence enable "on the server" editing?
<Strong> Can anyone help ?
<alejandro> what?
<hyper_ch> Strong: just ask
<jhutchins> alejandro: I'm not familiar with the nvidia howto's, but you should just have to modprobe it, which you can automate.
<jeeves_bond> I have font embedding switched on in the driver settings and it works fine with Gill Sans. But not Georgia
<jhutchins> Strong: You have to have some driver enabled.
<alejandro> i doesnt work
<Strong> I have a problem installing the ATI drivers
<Strong> After the installation i have to "Device" sections in my xorg.conf :(
<Strong> If I delete the one with Driver = "ati" X wont reboot
<alejandro> module its loaded but x server cant find it
<jhutchins> jeeves_bond: Perhaps those are two different types of font on your system, type1 vs ttf or something.
<Strong> how do i change that ? =\
<jhutchins> Strong: perhaps your other drivers aren't correct for your card?  or your kernel?
<alejandro> anyone knows about this error?
<jhutchins> Strong: what error message do you get?
<alejandro> can i paste here?
<hyper_ch> !paste | alejandro
<ubotu> alejandro: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jhutchins> !nvidia | alejandro
<ubotu> alejandro: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jeeves_bond> Yes, Gill Sans is OpenType, while Georgia is (probably) TTF. Is it not possible to embed fonts of differing types into a PDF?
<Strong> dark screen and gray letters llo
<jhutchins> jeeves_bond: Wouldn't say impossible, but that's defiitely a sign that it would have to be done differently.
<jhutchins> jeeves_bond: You might be able to convert the font, I don't know.
<jhutchins> Strong: start x from console, switch back to the console and look for errors.
<jeeves_bond> Oh gawd. Maybe I should try it with just OpenType for now then. Thanks for the help. :)
<jeeves_bond> jhutchins: Failing that I'll look for an OpenType->TTF font converter, I know there's one out there. Thanks again. :)
<Strong> jhutchins Ill do that
<Strong> http://paste.uni.cc/13135
<Strong> my fglrxinfo and the 2 Device sections
<Strong> jhutchins I got the error when i deleted from xorg.cong the first Device section
<Strong> brb
<jhutchins> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<z_> hola
<blue|palm> does anybody know how to force kaffeine to play in full screen
<agatha> how can i play mp3s in amorox?
<agatha> amarox*
<soulrider> blue|palm: double click it?
<soulrider> agatha: i think you mean amarok
<agatha> yea
<soulrider> !mp3 | agatha
<ubotu> agatha: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<blue|palm> soulrider. I have a widescreen monitor so i get large black bordders
<jhutchins> jeeves_bond: I just tried to do something in the Gimp, and I'm missing the font I was going to use, though I know it's installed.
<agatha> kool
<agatha> thanks
<soulrider> blue|palm: oh, i don think i can help you... =/
<soulrider> blue|palm: maybe try another player? i like VLC
<jhutchins> blue|palm: Use mplayer?
<LaNCeloT_RW> Hi guys!
<jhutchins> blue|palm: There's got to be a way, but I prefer mplayer because I can find the controls for it.
<blue|palm> jhutchins: mplayer has sound issues on my pc :(
<johann> blue|palm : install libxine-extracodecs to play mp3s with amarok!!!
<jhutchins> blue|palm: Ah, too bad.
<blue|palm> johann: its not me :)
<johann> ou sorry :)
<johann> agatha:   install libxine-extracodecs to play mp3s with amarok!!!
<strong> I MADE IT O_O
<strong> :D
<jeeves_bond> jhutchins: I think GIMP supports OpenType fonts so that wouldn't be the problem. I've found that it's impossible to use TTF in KOffice (with decent results) and OpenOffice doesn't support OpenType (even though there's been a bug seeing a lot of attention in their bug tracker since 2003). I'm no longer of the opinion that GNU+Linux is ready for the desktop
<LaNCeloT_RW> anyone knows where does CrossOver install windows apps ?
<blue|palm> jeeves_bond: what do you refer to when you say 'not ready for the desktop?'
<jeeves_bond> Because it's not possible to even export a document to PDF without it looking ugly
<blue|palm> jeeves_bond: I ask because im still considering swapping over completely to kubuntu
<blue|palm> jeeves_bond: I myself have to agree with you, but they are getting there
<jeeves_bond> That's KOffice, OpenOffice doesn't even support OpenType... After all these years
<jeeves_bond> But the #kubuntu channel isn't really the place to rant about OpenOffice :)
<blue|palm> true
<BluesKaj> yeah, who uses it except for number crunchers and letter-"heads"
<jhutchins> jeeves_bond: Oh pish.  Linux has been used for professional typesetting for more than a decade, Unix before that.
<jeeves_bond> But there are still some very important things missing, weird stuff like OpenType support being shafted. Gimp being totally unusable for people coming from Photoshop. Meanwhile on the K* side of things, promising stuff is happening, but then there's this problem where it's impossible to generate a PDF without the wrong fonts being used or it just turning out ugly. Meanwhile I've missed a deadline with a customer 
<jeeves_bond> business) because I couldn't write a stupid document!
<jeeves_bond> Then why on earth can I not write a simple document without it looking ugly?!
<jhutchins> jeeves_bond: You think you ought to get professional quality font support for free?
<jhutchins> jeeves_bond: My documents look great.
<jhutchins> jeeves_bond: Do you have the ms fonts installed?
<jhutchins> jeeves_bond: Have you looked into font conversion software?  Have you looked for your favorite fonts in other formats?
<jeeves_bond> No, but when people talk about 'Linux being ready for the desktop' I'm now inclined to disagree. :)
<jhutchins> jeeves_bond: Have you considered purchasing a commercial font package?
<jhutchins> jeeves_bond: No, this is YOUR shortcoming, not Linux's.
<hatta> use LaTeX if you want professional quality pdfs
<HymnToLife> jeeves_bond, the question doesn't make sense anyway
<jeeves_bond> No it is not my shortcoming
<jhutchins> jeeves_bond: Learn to compose your text more attractively.  Learn what fonts DO work.
<hatta> there's even a wysiwyg editor, lyx
<jhutchins> jeeves_bond: It sure is, because thousands of people are producing attractive documents, pdf's, web pages, and graphics with linux.
<hatta> just because you can't do things the windows way in linux, doesn't mean that linux isn't ready for the desktop
<jhutchins> jeeves_bond: I'm gonna ignore you before I start getting rude.
<hatta> IMO it means that the desktop isn't ready for linux
<jeeves_bond> What are you talking about? It's substituting Georgia for some badly-kerned Helvetica and that's my fault?"!
<jeeves_bond> I'm not trying to do things the Windows way? When did I say that exactly?
<jeeves_bond> You're making assumptions. I hate windows, I think it's less ready for the modern desktop than Linux ever will be. Hence I am using Linux
<hatta> the windows way = GUI tools
<hatta> use LaTeX and compile yourself a pdf
<jeeves_bond> Yes, maybe it is the case that the desktop will never be ready for Linux. That makes sense, I'd like to learn LateX actually. Problem is I can't imagine any idiot coming from a Windows background (with a pile of work already in evil .doc format) using LaTeX. :)
<jeeves_bond> So *how* are thousands of people producing attractive documents using Linux? With LaTeX?
<txwikinger> LaTex, DocBook, OpenOffice, and lots more
<[DMG] 6StringKng> is there like a character map like in windows for linux?
<crazy_penguin> good night to all!
<jeeves_bond> There's a character map in KDE, under accessories (?)
<jeeves_bond> Or you can get to it from the Insert menu of KWord
<jeeves_bond> txwikinger: have tried to use OpenOffice, but it doesn't even support OpenType fonts. :)
<txwikinger> I never had problems with OpenOffice for what I am doing jeeves_bond
<jeeves_bond> You've probably never tried to use OpenType fonts then. :)
<magnus__> what must i do, so i can watch webtv
<txwikinger> I have never done that indeed
<jhutchins> jeeves_bond: None of these issues has anything to do with kubuntu.
<jeeves_bond> KOffice supports them though. But am having some really aggravating problems exporting to PDF
<jeeves_bond> Well, no-one in #kde seemed to know the answers, so thought I would try here. I've obviously upset you jhutchins so will leave now. Thanks for the help. Goodbye. :)
<hellcattrav> oi oi
<hellcattrav> what is the kasbar and how do i get rid off it?
<ricmik> Is it possible to change the behaviour of backspace in Konqueror, Firefox etc? I would like to use backspace for "back", not page up, or what it does...
<fakepatriot> jesus help me!
<xJPM100x> how do I make to where I can save things to my windows partition while using linux?
<biohazard_> #ubuntu.pl
<fakepatriot> i lef tmy computer running this morning and when i came home my screen was black with white text and had some wioerd error messages
<tony_> Hello everyone. I was wondring if there is any good MP3 ( MUSIC EDITOR ) that i can use to fix some MP3 files, such as cuts , noise and stuff ????
<hatta> oh no, black with white text!
<Alumin> tony_: audacity
<Alumin> xJPM100x: what filesystem?
<tony_> is it in repo ?
<hatta> tony_, careful when you edit mp3s
<Alumin> fakepatriot: what messages?
<fakepatriot> then i reboote and my screen resolution is 640x480
<Alumin> tony_: should be
<hatta> most software will recompress the mp3s making you lose quality
<tony_> thanks
<xJPM100x> NTFS
<Alumin> tony_: hatta's right, you probably want to handle the (de)compression to WAV yourself
<hatta> it has to go MP3 -> wav -> edit -> wav -> mp3
<Alumin> xJPM100x: you need Captive or NTFS-3g then I think
<hatta> I know there's some software that will trim mp3s without decompressing them
<hatta> but I can't remember what it is offhand
<Alumin> dd?  heh
<tony_> just need to fix few mp3 thats all nothing major .
<hatta> hehe
<hellcattrav> i can't tell if no one is on, or if its kopete-->  I'm trying to log onto msn messanger, but its not working, it was working the other day, but now i can't log in any more
<fakepatriot> id ont really remember what the mesages said but i do remember it said it was closing or stoping something and it's children....and there was like 4 or 5 of those messages...
<ricmik> are there any tools for mounting/unmounting drives/partitions?
<Alumin> ricmik: well, there's amd
<Alumin> auto-mount daemon
<ricmik> Alumin: it works together with fstab?
<Alumin> ricmik: yeah
<fakepatriot> does anyone have suggestions on what to do?
<BluesKaj> hellcattrav, are you using aMSN ...it works quite well in ubuntu, perhaps you installed some progs that changed some shared dependencies , try to reinstall it
<dromer> damnit, I still get this shit with my optical-mouse usb-mouse, after a while (now: x-number of hours) it starts to move really slow with lots and lots of lag
<hellcattrav> ok...how would i reinstall it?
<CVirus> dromer: restart X and check if it's still laggy or not
<dromer> CVirus: just did ctrl+alt+backspce and still lagging
<CVirus> dromer: I guess it's a hardware issue then
<CVirus> dromer: does rebooting solves the problem ?
<dromer> yes
<CVirus> hmm
<CVirus> weird
<hellcattrav> hey all im at the  knetwork manager page and i see some  download options: would i want the one labled ubuntu?
<hellcattrav> i don't see one that says kubuntu?
<dromer> I have had it alot of times right when for example a torrent or firefox download finishes
<CVirus> hellcattrav: why don't you sudo apt-get install knetworkmanager
<hellcattrav> oh i can do that? and it gets it and installs it for me?
<CVirus> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<CVirus> hellcattrav: ^
<dromer> hehe, I was about to do that ;)
<hellcattrav> ok um
<dromer> CVirus: I thought the download-issue might give the problem zome direction ..
<dromer> some*
<dromer> CVirus: or do you really think it's hw-related?
<hellcattrav> so do i type in  sudo apt-get install knetwork manager   as is in the terminal?
<dromer> CVirus: it _is_ a microsoft-mouse :P
<CVirus> dromer: have you tried unplugging and plugging it again ?
<CVirus> hellcattrav: read the f*cken page
<dromer> CVirus: I think I have before ... iirc the mouse then doesn't work at all ..
<hellcattrav> alright i can take the bloody hint
<dromer> leme try
<shulman_> does anyone know what repositories have the packages libdivxdecore and libdivxencore  on them? I need them to play divx encoded videos.
<dromer> CVirus: nop, doen't come back
<CVirus> dromer: dmesg ?
<hellcattrav> ok i think i get it, thanks
<dromer> CVirus: I get APIC error on CPPU0: 02(02) a million times ... nothing else
<dromer> -P
<CVirus> APIC ?
<CVirus> ACPI ?
<hellcattrav> i hit something called kasbar  and its on the right side of my screen- how do i get it off for good, so it doesn't keep coming up when i boot up?
<dromer> CVirus: no APIC
<dromer> eg : [17222681.716000]  APIC error on CPU0: 02(02)
<CVirus> dromer: uname -r
<archangel_> hey I dont understand how ktorrent works
<dromer> CVirus: 2.6.15-27-38
<archangel_> is there any easy program out there?
<CVirus> archangel_: you should .. in case you need to use it
<CVirus> dromer: out of ideas .. sorry
<dromer> archangel_: it's easy :P
<dromer> CVirus: hmm
<dromer> anyone else ? :$
<archangel_> I type in a song I want but end up having to get the whole cd or something
<archangel_> I just want one song
<jhutchins> archangel_: You could try purchasing a legitimate copy of the song from a legitimate site.
<CVirus> LOL
<jhutchins> archangel_: Torrents are just stuff other people have put up.
<CVirus> was about to say so
<archangel_> lol,  yeah
<jhutchins> archangel_: I have noticed that torrents tend to be whole albums, or even whole catalogs of all the artists' albums.
<jhutchins> But hey, two or three days later, there you have it, everything they ever did.
<Gretl> try amule
<hellcattrav> ok so i typed it into the terminal and it says E:couldn't find knetwork manager
<Gretl> amule tends to have single files
<jhutchins> archangel_: Google usenet binary search
<CVirus> hellcattrav: read the f*cken page
<CVirus> hellcattrav: stop acting stupid
<archangel_> done!    thanks
<Gretl> !amule | archangel_
<ubotu> archangel_: amule: client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3-1 (edgy), package size 1239 kB, installed size 3368 kB
<Alumin> hellcattrav: take the space out of the package name, knetworkmanager
<CVirus> !adept | hellcattrav
<ubotu> hellcattrav: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<jhutchins> CVirus: Don't abuse him, if you don't want to help him, fine.
<CVirus> jhutchins: I already answered his inquiry twice
<hellcattrav> ok  ill try it with out the space
<CVirus> jhutchins: he's still acting stupid ... I linked him to the page 2 times now and he doesn't want to read
<jhutchins> CVirus: Not everybody is equipped to extract the same level of information from a doccument.
<Alumin> CVirus: this current question is not covered by an APT doc
<jhutchins> CVirus: If he's unfamiliar with the command line, space sensitivity is probably one of the first things he doesn't know.
<Alumin> people aren't born with an innate understand of package naming syntax
<hellcattrav> thanks,
<jhutchins> CVirus: He's probably not clear about case senstivity, or about the difference between \ and/.
<Alumin> now, for the record, I did agree with you the first time you told him to RTFM :p
<hellcattrav> at least i'm trying to make an effort
<jhutchins> hellcattrav: Some background reading for later: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DOS-Win-to-Linux-HOWTO.html
<hellcattrav> if anyone remembers im new to this, and if i can pick something up
<hellcattrav> thanks mate
<jhutchins> Helps with the command line stuff.
<Alumin> hellcattrav: would you please be quiet, can't you see we're trying to have a flame war here
<hellcattrav> hah hah, sure
* jhutchins wonders why the network manager would be missing in the first place...
<hellcattrav> idk
<Alumin> jhutchins: what's knetworkmanager anyway, is that anything like kwlan?
<bewl> can anyone tell me how i could get my panels configured like this? http://www.doelman.info/linux/kubuntu_17-02-06.png
<jhutchins> Alumin: Darned if I know.  I always just edited /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth0.
<peloton> Has anyone had any luck getting multifunction Lexmark printers to work under Kubuntu/ubuntu?
<hellcattrav> ok tried it with the space, and it still couldn't find package, i will now try with adpet, per the one wiki someone was kind enough to point me towords
<Alumin> jhutchins: uphill both ways, in the snow
<archangel_> I have another question
<jhutchins> You betcha, and I used to live upstate too!
<Alumin> hellcattrav: what are you exactly typing?
<jhutchins> Seriously, though, my knowledge of GUI config tools is weak, and it's going to bite me next time I upgrade on the laptop, 'cause I don't think you can do wireless without GUI any more.
<drkm> where is the location of my "Trash"?
<Alumin> in my day we edited config files with cat << EOF
<archangel_> I just convinced my dad to switch is whole org. over to linux
<Alumin> and we liked it
<archangel_> it installed great (edgy) but I have never seen the ethernet not work out of the box
<bewl> ?
<Alumin> archangel_: I hadn't either for quite some time until some new Dells we got in the other month
<elyon> Okay, I've just installed Ubuntu and tried to copy my ~/.mozilla file from my KDE install into my home folder under gnome.  The problem is that Firefox doesn't recognize the settings there.  Are they stored somewhere else in gnome?
<archangel_> what do I do?    lol, it kinda caught me off guard
<Alumin> according to the Interwebs their cards use the e1000 module, but no dice
<hellcattrav> i ty[ed sudo apt-get knetworkmanager    then i typed sudo apt-get knetwork manager
<Alumin> hellcattrav: ok, for that you probably should have read the original page :P
<Alumin> "apt-get install knetworkmanager"
<hellcattrav> do i need to type sudo first?
<Alumin> yeah
<bob> anyone tell me how to deal with server timeouts ? when connecting to repositories
<hellcattrav> ok, though i did that
<hellcattrav> will try again
<drkm> where is the location of my "Trash"?
<jhutchins> bob: Choose a less popular distro?
<jhutchins> bob: can you change which mirrors you're using.
<bob> i'm a newb - like? hutch
<hellcattrav> again, i got the same E: package not found
<bob> it gave me option when i started i think hutch
<jhutchins> let me see here...
<jhutchins> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<bob> hutch :how to change mirrors?
<jhutchins> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<jhutchins> Dere ya go!
<drkm> where is the location of my "Trash"?
<drkm> which directory
<bob> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<bob> ty
<glundberg> has anyone had a problem with kubuntu hanging during reboot?
<hellcattrav> ok folks, im in the adept manager, assume I just type in knetowrkmanager?
<jhutchins> drkm: Dunno, right-click and explore properties.  Look through .kde
<bob> hutch: i'll go try some of this - many thanks
<jhutchins> bob: Try that source-o-matic thing, that'll help.
<LaNCeloT_RW> guys my amule, installed via Adept is not working.. the window is just blank.. anyone knows another ED2K software?
<hellcattrav> ok it says knetwork manager IS NOT installed, and i hit the request install button
<jhutchins> LaNCeloT_RW: Sorry, I just use kubuntu in my work as a prosecutor for the RIAA, I don't do p2p much.
<LaNCeloT_RW> aheuaheuaheuahua
<LaNCeloT_RW> LOL
<LaNCeloT_RW> sorry
<fernando> hi gays... there is a linuxDC++ P2P
<hellcattrav> Mr. Hutchinson; do i need to "fetch update again for knetwork manager to be downloaded?
<Gretl> LaNCeloT_RW: my amule just works fine
<fernando> hellcattrav.. you have to select install and then "apply changes"
<hellcattrav> oh thanks
<LaNCeloT_RW> Gretl, mine is working pretty well
<Gretl> maybe you just have to start it again and make reasonable settings
<LaNCeloT_RW> it starts but doesnt show nothing on the window
<Gretl> make sure amule-gui is installed too
<LaNCeloT_RW> Error: when oppening file /home/felipe/.amule
<LaNCeloT_RW> =/
<Gretl> just try again starting amule
<xJPM100x> k, so I got some new icons, applied them, anyway to get the original amarok system tray icon back without applying the original ones?
<LaNCeloT_RW> Gretl, i'll try to install all the apps needs using adept
<LaNCeloT_RW> seems that amule-gui wasn't installed
<Gretl> kk
<glundberg> has anyone had a problem with kubuntu hanging during reboot?
<hellcattrav> anyone know what the kasbar is?
<Gretl> glundberg: yap my usb hub prevents it from restarting
<Gretl> have to unplug pc completely
<glundberg> that's strange.  I didnt have to do this in slackware
<Gretl> no its a big bad bug
<xJPM100x> k, so I got some new icons, applied them, anyway to get the original amarok system tray icon back without applying the original ones?
<larsivi> jhutchins: you here ?
<glundberg> in acpi?  or somewhere else in the kernel?
<bewl> are there any panel customization programs out there?
<LaNCeloT_RW> Gretl, man... this is the error: http://img459.imageshack.us/img459/3885/snapshot2fa6.png
<Gretl> glundberg: when it restarts the usb devices are not reset properly and it just hangs - using a wrong usb configuration
<LaNCeloT_RW> i've already installed all the *mule apps that has in adept
<hanso> hey. when I install a new kernel (linux-generic package) how do I boot into that kernel and not the old. is apt-get dist-upgrade enough?
<RPO> greetings, anyone know how to backup boot sector and partition table in ubuntu?
<glundberg> hanso, edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jhutchins> larsivi: Sorry, gotta go feed the horses. back later, maybe, 2hrs.
<Gretl> LaNCeloT_RW:  just try again it crashes sometimes with the first tries when no config is there - small bug hihi
<LaNCeloT_RW> Gretl, ok, i'll try it :-)
<larsivi> jhutchins: ok, I'm going to bed, just noting that apt considers install of debug install to be broken ...
<LaNCeloT_RW> thanks!
<Gretl> LaNCeloT_RW: after some starts and a eventual  reloggin into session it will work then
<wshek> hi anyone used bluez w/ kubuntu?
<ecualo> hello
<hanso> glundberg: do adept edit that file for me? because the most resent kernel I installed was there...
<ecualo> anyone knows how to configure the kmail with an linuxmail acount???
<glundberg> adept probably added the new kernel
<hanso> glundberg: I guess it did. thanx anyway :)
<LaNCeloT_RW> Gretl, i'll try to relogin later :>
<hanso> glundberg: but what does dist-upgrade do??
<xJPM100x> anyone know why my Display pics for Gaim wont work?
<glundberg> hanso, man apt-get
<hanso> glundberg: okey ;)
<hanso> xJPM100x: we need more info :)
<ubuntu_> kubuntu or ubuntu ... You can get gnome on Kubuntu and Kde on Ubuntu, right? So wahts the difference ?
<ubuntu_> I know there are lots of pages about that, but i still dont see any difference
<tesuki__> think there is no deference
<xJPM100x> well I add a custom pic im Gaim but they dont show up to other people, are they supposed to be a certain size or something?
<xJPM100x> in*
<tesuki__> tested ubuntu with kde no differnece betweein that and kubuntu
<ubuntu_> really? So why the h... do they make such a big deal ... well i|m testin both now with live cds ... I used windows ... I think i ll go with ubunto thou
<ubuntu_> gh
<RPO> is there a GUI tool that creates a bootable recovery CD with the boot sector & partition table?
<ubuntu_> though i ment
<tesuki__> the big deference betweein the live CD are the initial apps
<ubuntu_> sorry, what are initial applications _
<tesuki__> adapt (kde) and synaptic (gnome).
<ubuntu_> ?
<tesuki__> the applications you start out with.
<hanso> ubuntu_: if you install ubuntu and then choose to use gnome instead i would recommend install a new fresh kubuntu install. because some packages are built spesially for gnome and may conflict with packages for kde
<tesuki__> gstreamer. and xine dosen't like eachother
<hatta> those packages should conflict with kubuntu-desktop, shouldn't they?
<tesuki__> naw a kubuntu isntall from within ubuntu works fine
<ubuntu_> ok ... its kind of confusin since i used win all my life ... but i ll try mz besst
<BluesKaj> kubuntu IS ubuntu using the kde desktop ...the default desktop in ubuntu is gnome
<ubuntu_> i know ... thats why hanso confused me a little
<soulrider> ubuntu_: i allways sued win until 8 months ago, linux was wonderful, a bit confusing at first, but it was EASY to learn
<soulrider> used*
<Gretl> and there are a lot more desktops if you want to play with;)
<soulrider> ubuntu_: what feels starnge is the interface, but youll get used to it almost inmediatly
<ubuntu_> all right ... so you all recommend ubuntu ?
<ubuntu_> ok ... so I|ll go ahead and install finallz
<ubuntu_> hehe
<tesuki__> luxbox is a recomended. hard to use in the begining. and vtwm is also recommended. they are very light.
<Gretl> soulrider: its just that you have here a lot more choices -
<BluesKaj> kubuntu is easier for windows users than the other distros in my experience
#kubuntu 2007-02-13
<hanso> ubuntu_: in most cases installing kde in ubuntu works fine, but you might experient problems (if you are very unlucky) since the old packages man interfere with the new ones used in gnome
<trav> hey how do i go from zulu time(24 hour clock to a 12 hour clock?
<BluesKaj> <--- used windows for 10 yrs before migrating almost exclusively to Linux
<ubuntu_> One more thing though ... Is there a possibility to get accesses to mz win files
<BluesKaj> yes
<ubuntu_> all right, I m pretty confident i ll come along ... >D
<tesuki__> a very good choice
<ubuntu_> BluesKaj: how ?
<BluesKaj> not the programs just music, text, and video
<ubuntu_> yeah :D ... not goin to use win
<ubuntu_> or its prog.
<Gretl> you even can using vmware
<hanso> <xJPM100x> if you choose a pic in account preferences then if should work. don't need to be a spesific size
<ubuntu_> but how can i accsess my NFTS hdd
<tesuki__> the only thng i can think Ubuntu and kubuntu lack is mspaint
<ubuntu_> which is on win
<ubuntu_> lol ...
<xJPM100x> I tried that...my friend sais it was just black...lol
<Gretl> !ntfs | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<xJPM100x> said*
<hanso> tesuki__: kpaint. krita. lovely drawing programs
<BluesKaj> that's it i was trying to recall ..ntfs-3g
<fuk> hi: I want to set apache's document root to a  directory in a fat32 partition, but I can't change permissions: files are 770 (root, plugdev)
<Gretl> you may install a driver for ext3 on your window part too
<ubuntu_> well, i just put in my Kubunto CD ,,, I ll swich quickly so that the install runs ... and get back to zou ....
<tesuki__> krita is more like a bad copy of PS
<hanso> ntfs-3g is still beta. remember that all. I tried it and som files did not even copy into my ntfs drive. they just dissapeared
<ubuntu_> is there an irc chat on ubuntu already, or do I need to download stuff ?
<tesuki__> don't know the name but it has an irc client
<hanso> ubuntu_ xchat
<ubuntu_> sorry for buggin you guzs with those questions + thx for takin care of them :D
<ubuntu_> all right ... is that what i put in the shell to start it ? ubuntu_xchat ?
<BluesKaj> and you can also accesss linux partition from windows with Explore2fs
<BluesKaj> !IRC
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/), irssi (console) (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<hanso> ubuntu_: just use xchat
<ubuntu_> thats prettz cool
<hanso> !xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<BluesKaj> Konversation rulez!
<tesuki__> konversation is realy good.
<hanso> well I like xchat more. easy and simple
<BluesKaj> tesuki__, it's my preference
<ubuntu_> all right, ill be back in a min ...
<BluesKaj> konversation is
<hanso> but that's the good thing about it. you can choose whatever you like
<tesuki__> xchat also looks handy
<tesuki__> does you guys know of a good CLI irc client
* mart81 loves his irssi
<miglo> i have heard about xbitch or something
<tesuki__> irssi looks nice
<hatta> irssi is very nice
<mart81> tesuki__: that's because it more or less IS :p
<hatta> more intuitive than bitchx
<tesuki__> dang clock is 00:30 have to sleep need to get up early. bye everyone
<miglo> do someone know which is the install dir of kde?
<miglo> at suse it was all in /opt/kde3 i guess
<miglo> hm, the binaries are all at /bin
<gustav> anyone know how to fix the screen resolution for widescreen
<HymnToLife> ubotu, tell gustav about fixres | gustav, see the private message from ubotu.
<_christian> hi
<_christian> i need help!
<_christian> i'm need kubuntu chat in spanish?
<_christian> i'm need a source.list for my kubuntu! please!
<_christian> my source.list is corrupt.. and i'dont speak english very well
<mart81> !easysource | _christia
<ubotu> _christia: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<_christian> i'have problem with de gpg keys!
<Gretl> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<miglo> hello everyone. is there a special directory to which kde is installed to?
<K`zan> I seemed to have lost the nvidia drivers on the update yesterday and am not getting what I need to do to get it back.  The nv driver is a bit on the slow side, but working.  WOuld it be safe to download the drivers from nvidia.com and install those?
<mart81> _christian: are there any errors?
<mzanfardino> I have just installed kubuntu 6.10 and I want to use Firefox, but I don't see it in my menu, however it appears in my apdept manager... what gives?
<mart81> oops
<Gretl> why not using the nvidea in adept?
<K`zan> Gretl: As near as I can tell it is installed (nvidia-glx).
<Gretl> well when it is broken? reinstall it with adept
<K`zan> Gretl: Apparently the module does not exist for the new kernel, just re-install the nvidia-glx package?
<Gretl> yap
<K`zan> Gretl: Thanks, new to ubuntu and wasn't sure.  Much appreciated.
<_christian> my problem is... when i write apt-get update
<_christian> 90 packages elimanted, 160 actualized..!!!!
<_christian> 90 packages eliminated? it's correct?
<Gretl> yap all correct
<Gretl> _christian: that always depends what repositories you have enabled
<dom> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mart81> _christia: yes you need to add some keys to apt first, it needs to be able to check on integrity
<LjL> _christian: probably not. i'd have to see a list, and also your /etc/apt/sources.list
<LjL> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<K`zan> ok reinstalled, rebooting....
<rEvolution27> what's a good video/audio podcast downloader?
<ypsila> moin
<K`zan> No luck, nvidia drivers load up fine with the -10 kernel, but not the -11 even with re-installing nvidia-glx
<ypsila> K`zan: you are on dapper?
<K`zan> ypsila: edgy
<ypsila> K`zan: funny
<K`zan> ypsila: I think I am going to try getting the drivers off nvidia site and see if those work, nv is just too slow here.
<K`zan> ypsila: or I can just stick with the -10 kernel.
<hatta> K`zan, I've found the nvidia installer to be excellent
<K`zan> hatta: The one from nvidia.com?
<hatta> yes
<K`zan> hatta: Thanks, I know how to get that working :-).  Much appreciated!
<ypsila> K`zan:  you didn't do the compiliatin from nvidia after kernel-update?
<K`zan> ypsila: The -11 kernel came in with the updates and I re-installed nvidia-glx with no success.
<K`zan> ypsila: I am rather new to ubuntu and it has been ages since I messed with deb.
<ypsila> K`zan: I guess it won't work that way, you do have to compile from nvidia-site
<K`zan> ypsila: OK, I have that on the gentoo side, so I can just copy that over. Thanks!
* ypsila is not quite sure whether this was the solution
<cntb> I received a tif from scan in gmail and it fails to present on ubuntu is it some proprietray restricted issu here?from windows I see same tif from gmail perfectly
<mshade> anyone here tried itunes with vmware or wine?
<mshade> !itunes
<ubotu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<K`zan> ypsila: Neither am I but I'll reboot with the -11 kernel and see if it works.
<hatta> try amarok
<hatta> it's better anyway
<mshade> hatta: the issue is that my ipod is borked.. i love amarok.
<hatta> oh
<mshade> hatta: i just get "use itunes to restore" on the lcd
<hatta> shitty
<ypsila> K`zan: you had that nvidia compiled first?
<K`zan> ypsila: I followed some instructions off the ubuntu site to install the drivers, but I don't know what I did with the URL for that <blush>.
<Minataku> mshade: Stupid Apple
<mshade> yeh..
<mshade> i don't mind losing anythin on it, i just want to restore the damn thing
<mshade> anyone know if there's a firmware image or anything i can upload to it?
<Minataku> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for MP3 players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio.  See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<Minataku> Hopefully the iPod isn't completely locked up or something like that
<ypsila> K`zan: fust google for nvidia.com I could only give you the german site
<ypsila> -f +j
<mshade> nah, it's not totally toast ( i don't think.. i can still browse it as a usb mass storage)
<mshade> lol
<mshade> but the iTunes installer is working great so far in wine...
* mshade crosses fingers
<Minataku> Probably detected something it didn't like and locked itself down
<Minataku> Take everything off before you try it with iTunes
<Minataku> I don't trust Apple
<K`zan> ypsila: I got the drivers off nvidia.com, just need to reboot into the -11 kernel to install them now.  Soon as I get done with what I am working on.
<Minataku> mshade: It seems to be a software issue according to Apple
<ypsila> K`zan: good luck
<Minataku> mshade: Try resetting it
<mshade> Minataku: i've tried both forms of resetting it, no luck with that so far.
<K`zan> ypsila: THanks, will post what happens.
<mshade> i tried itunes first in VMware, but it wouldn't detect the ipod
<Minataku> mshade: Well, take everything off of it
<mshade> vmware also only supports usb 1.1
<Minataku> Because it either needs to be reset entirely or it's dead
<mshade> Minataku: yeah.
<mshade> Minataku: hope it ain't dead.
<mshade> it's a nano, if that makes a difference
<mshade> will rockbox load on a nano?
<mshade> i may try that if this doesn't work
<Minataku> No idea, check the site
<mshade> says it supports 1st gen nano, which is what i've got :)
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> That's what this issue applies to
<mshade> yeah
* mshade grumbles
<one> why cant i access my smb share with smb:// but fusesmb finds nothing ???
<Minataku> 5th Gen with 1.2 or later, iPod nano with 1.2 or later, iPod nano 2nd Gen
<Minataku> mshade: Earlier ones probably just act like they're dead
<mshade> hmm
<mshade> yeah
<TheDebugger> Rockbox does works on nano, it worked on mine :)\
<drkm> if I've deleted stuff from KDE as root, how do I empty them from the Trash? it's not lettting me
<LaNCeloT_RW> which is the command to download all files from a folder using wget  ?
<mshade> wget -r -np -nd --accept=<file extension.. this argument is optional> http://path.to.com/filesyouwant/
<mshade> that'll grab everything in the current directory
<mshade> err and dump it to the current dir
<mshade> remove the -nd option if you want it to create the tree of directories
<Minataku> If it fails because it complains about you using wget, you can get around that
<mshade> otherwise, all files will jumble into the current dir
<LaNCeloT_RW> mshade, lemme test man
<Minataku> LaNCeloT_RW: Using wget to increase your pornographic efficency?
<LaNCeloT_RW> Minataku, how can u discover that? LOL .... im just testing it :>
<mshade> ;)
<mshade> wget rules for pr0n
<trav> !irssi
<ubotu> irssi is a command line interface !IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help
<mshade> and uh.. mirroring sites ;)
<trav> !irssi
<Minataku> lol
<KrAmMeR> has anyone installed vmware correctly?
<KrAmMeR> vmware server
<KrAmMeR> i got everything to go through, but when i created a virtual disk, and then tried to run it, it crashed
<KrAmMeR> now the vmware console does not open
<Minataku> http://www.foresight.org/nanodot/?p=2421 << Half-topic, spread this
<Minataku> http://www.cs.auckland.ac.nz/~pgut001/pubs/vista_cost.html << This too, very important if you like being able to use your PC the way you want to
<RPO> anyone know why a floppy mounted rw reports "RO File system" even when root?
<Toshibi> How is the floppy formatted?
<comrent> how can one dtermine if 3d rendering is possible on a ATI card?
<Minataku> Is it write protected?
<comrent> fglrxinfo??
<vprints> anyone running feisty here?
<fernando> comrent: try.. fglrxinfo
<Toshibi> comrent...sounds right to me
<comrent> I ran that and it gave me information I did not recognize
<trav> hey anyone here play gears of war?
<trav> how do i get to the off topic channel?
<fernando> comrent: the simples way is to try.. glxgears, and maximize the windows
<cpk1> vprints: I am using on a different box
<Toshibi>  / join "room name"
<fernando> comrent: if that run smooth..then you have 3D acceleration
<comrent> one min
<Toshibi> There is a way to see the FPS on the glzgears too
<Toshibi> glxgears
<Toshibi> it's like glxgears --fps
<Toshibi> or something
<trav> ok well ican't find teh other channel - does anyone play xbox live?
<comrent> glxgears
<comrent> you mean the screansaver?
<Toshibi> Yeah
<fernando> no.. on a terminal
<comrent> the preview shows fine
<Toshibi> Is it fast and so on?
<fernando> on a konsole... glxgears
<comrent> appears to be
<Toshibi> Then more than likely you have the driver installed
<fernando> but, you have to maximize the windows
<LaNCeloT_RW> if i receive a 403 (forbbiden) error msgs using wget.. is there something to do?
<fernando> did you?
<comrent> yes
<comrent> ran smooth
<fernando> then.. you have 3D ;-)
<comrent> ahhhhh
<comrent> beryl here i come
<Toshibi> Lancelot, double check the address....
<fernando> jaja I am running beryl..is just great!!!
<Toshibi> I'm running Beryl too....i'm only moderately impressed....but it's a great selling tool for Linux
<fernando> but is very important.. you need to run the ati radeon drivers..
<trav> whats kasbar?
<LaNCeloT_RW> fernando, beryl is window manager?
<ppoloko85> beryl beryl, lovely beryl
<afikart> Hi, how can I become administrateur ?
<mauro> afikart: you mean root ?
<afikart> mauro: yes
<Toshibi> sudo
<mauro> use sudo
<mart81> hmm, why did mozilla removed the option to only allow cookies from the originating website? that kind of sucks
<mauro> oh my, im also connected through irssi, brb
<fernando> lancelot: yes
<mshade> Minataku: i think she's dead :|
<Minataku> Who?
<mshade> [ERR]   Short read in disk_read() - requested 8388608, got 20992
<Minataku> Oh, the iPod?
<mshade> trying to back up the firmware
<mshade> yeah
<comrent> ok how can I edit as root
<Minataku> Oooh, that's not very good
<comrent> on ubuntu
<Toshibi> comrent, do you need to edit a file as root?
<Minataku> mshade: Pray that the firmware is just corrupted
<fernando> Toshibi: what do you think beryl need to be impresive??
<Minataku> It may not be dead
<comrent> well to add the repositories in apt.conf yes
<Minataku> "Short read" is a soft error
<mshade> well, trying to install the rockbox firmware gives me the same sort of i/o error
<Minataku> Ooooh
<Toshibi> fernando, it's impressive compared to Windows Vista and so forth....
<mshade> anyway to zero that section of the disk?
<comrent> beryl is nice
<soulrider> im using beryl but im not too much into allt he bling bling
<Minataku> mshade: Zero the entire thing, see if dd complains
<Toshibi> I just wasn't impressed....but it impresses the hell out of my friends
<soulrider> i set it up to have osme really discreet effects
<Minataku> Or that section to save time
<afikart> where can I find gftp ?
<Minataku> I dunno if iPod has stupid partitioning or anything
<mshade> it's got two partitions
<fernando> Toshibi: I have also a power pc g5 and beryl is better...
<soulrider> afikart: open a console and type "sudo aptitude install gftp"
<LaNCeloT_RW> fernando, to install Beryl do I have to download all the tarballs that are on the website? Beryl Project?
<ppoloko85> no
<soulrider> no LaNCeloT_RW
<Toshibi> Really Fernando....I think it looks better than OSX
<soulrider> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Toshibi> I'm just not overly impressed....
* ypsila says good bye to everyone
<afikart> and where is it after that ?
<comrent> ooops I meanr update my sources.list
<LaNCeloT_RW> soulrider, how do I install that?
<soulrider> collow the guide\
<soulrider> !beryl | LaNCeloT_RW
<ubotu> LaNCeloT_RW: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<afikart> soulrider: where can I find it after ?
<Toshibi> Man oh man am I sick....
<soulrider> afikart: go to your k menu > internet > gftp
<fernando> Toshibi: At the moment I think that OSX is more stable.. but nothing else..
<Toshibi> Yeah....
<afikart> soulrider: I don't see it
<fernando> lancelot: first.. do you have ati o nvidia?
<Toshibi> But m experience with OS X is minimal
<soulrider> afikart: open a console and type "gftp"
<LaNCeloT_RW> i have a NVidia GForce 64MB video card, is this enough to run Beryl ?
<afikart> soulrider: when a write sudo aptitude install gftp, Terminal say : Impossible to find the paquet
<soulrider> LaNCeloT_RW: probably
<LaNCeloT_RW> soulrider, I must have Gnome or KDE is ok?
<soulrider> afikart: you have to enable multiverse and universe
<fernando> with 64MB you get some problems if you have to many windows open
<fernando> the windows display only a black background
<soulrider> LaNCeloT_RW: any
<soulrider> i use KDE
<afikart> soulrider: gftp-gtk is it good too ?
<soulrider> afikart: enable universe and multiverse and install gftp
<fernando> lancelot, beryl can be installed with a simple script..
<soulrider> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<LaNCeloT_RW> soulrider, where do I get Beryl? ... because there are too many tarballs on the website
<afikart> soulrider: where a enable this ?
<fernando> and the script install all the package and process the system without problem
<soulrider> !repos | afikart
<ubotu> afikart: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<LaNCeloT_RW> fernando, where do I get this?
<fernando> lancelot: do you have edgy?
<vprints> anyone running feisty here?
<soulrider> !beryl | LaNCeloT_RW
<LaNCeloT_RW> nolo, dapper
<ubotu> LaNCeloT_RW: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<soulrider> thats a guide
<juano__> hello everyone!
<LaNCeloT_RW> i use dapper 6.06 64-bit
<fernando> here-> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu
<fernando> the script is for edgy..but if you change the repositories of the script should work for dapper to
<trav> hey who what is kasbar?
<Cheetah> I installed Kubuntu-desktop on Ubuntu (with gnome), now I have all the Gnome menu items in the KDE menu. Is there a way to get rid of them? since apps like the gnome-terminal are unneeded on KDE
<K`zan> OK, the nvidia.org drivers are working fine with the -11 kernel now.  Thanks to all that helped!
<LaNCeloT_RW> fernando, i will try it
<fernando> ;-)
<fernando> Cheetah: just make right click on the icon (kde icon) of the main menu, and select "menu editor"
<fernando> Cheetah: there you can modify all the programs and everything you need
<Cheetah> fernando: thanks, will a removed icon in KDE also be removed from gnome?
<fakepatriot> does anyone know how to turn on restricted modules? i think thats what theyre called...
<fernando> no.. the icon will be not removed.. you can eventually change the image...but you can modify the list of program..
<fernando> as example.. to use Konsole instead the gnome-terminal
<fernando> you can hide the menu, and to use a shortcuts to call it...if you want..
<fernando> fakepatriot: first you have to activated the restricted repositories
<Cheetah> fernando: thanks, that should be the solution
<fernando> fakepatriot: do you know how to do that???
<Cheetah> oh, and directly another question. is there a way to create a second task bar? Mine is pretty full of stuff like windows and cpu status/desktop switcher and so on
<fakepatriot> fernando: yeah i have done that it think
<fakepatriot> did i do that right? did it highlight my text?
<fernando> yes.. right click on the menu bar, then.."add applet o panel"
<fakepatriot> ok now what?
<fernando> y new panel..will be a new bar to add program..and you can put it wherever you want..
<fernando> color,size, behavior..etc..
<fernando> fakepatriot... ok..if you did right..then just use the adept manager... and search for the modules that you need..
<fernando> select install and "apply changes"
<fakepatriot> well its cause i fixed this problem im having yesterday but i had to reinstall edgy cause i got screwy earlier and nobody wanted to help me...
<fernando> am sorry about that... I am relative new here to... I am using linux only a few weeks..
<fakepatriot> it got screwy*
<fakepatriot> oh ok
<influence> but I would have thought edgy is pretty stable?
<fernando> I became a linuxman only because of Beryl
<fakepatriot> nice
<fakepatriot> edgy is
<fakepatriot> but the problem im having involves my graphics card i think...
<trav> hey is the panel the same as kasbar?
<fernando> Incluence: I am using edgy and after a month I can say that is totally stable
<influence> oh. graphic card and wide screen is just something that always give me trouble
<fakepatriot> cause whenever i drag window or scroll up and down it looks like the window or page has to refresh constantly
<trav> i have something on the right of my screen that was a clock(which ive since hid) that shows my irc chat, and kopete as well
<fernando> fakepatriot: but I thing that is a problem with you graphics driver, o you xorg.conf configuration
<fakepatriot> yeah thats what they told me yesteday but then the guy told me to put in a command and then i did and everything worked perfect
<tier_> hello, anybody a radeon mobillity 9600/9700 ?
<bewl> when i try to make my resolution 1280x1024 my screen does not stretch to it in the nvidia display manager
<bewl> but, before i restarted, it was just fine
<influence> i have a built in radeon chip. but i use vesa for setting
<bewl> is there any reason for this?
<fakepatriot> !restricted modules
<fakepatriot> curse you ubotu!
<surgy> anyone know of a program to read files with the .chm extension?
<tier_> i want to play some opengl games.
<fakepatriot> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<influence> kchmviewer?
<tier_> but i only get mesa to work
<surgy> influence is that installed by defualt?
<bewl> can anyone help me with that?
<influence> u can use adept to install that
<influence> i got that from there
<surgy> thnx
<influence> np
<tier_> !xserver-xorg-video-ati
<ubotu> xserver-xorg-video-ati: X.Org X server -- ATI display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.6.2-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 327 kB, installed size 836 kB
<comrent> do i need xgl?
<comrent> with beryl
<cpk1> hrmm exec appname& doesnt seem to free my konsole 100%
<Jucato> AIGLX *or* XGL
<Jucato> !beryl | comrent
<ubotu> comrent: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<comrent> already there
<comrent> heh
<fernando> tier: I have a ati mobil...
<tier_> do u have opengl?
<fernando> yes I have
<tier_> <fernando> open-source or proprietary?
<fernando> I can run open-source or proprietary...
<fernando> i just proprietary before Beryl..
<fernando> now.. Ati radeon drivers.. so..open source
<tier_> and is ur card a 9600/9700???
<fernando> a x700... but the configuration is basically the same
<tier_> on another pc a 9800 was no problem even for me
<tier_> but on this *** notebook it doesnt work
<fernando> but what is you problem??
<tier_> there is a probnlem with dri
<tier_> standard howtos just wond do
<fernando> are you using flgrx or radeon??
<tier_> the screen gets blank
<epimeth> ahoyhoy
<tier_> i dried proprietary
<fernando> did you install the restricted modules to??
<epimeth> I'm trying to set up beryl and I'm using the InstallingBeryl page on help.ubuntu.com/community
<epimeth> however, I can't get 3d acceleration to work with my card
<tier_> i did the howos on ubuntuusers.de with restricted modules(i think. i am noob)
<epimeth> I've got an NVidia Geforce 2
<LaNCeloT_RW> fernando, where do I find beryl 64-bit?
<epimeth> hmmmm.... actually... maybe I have a 3?  is there any way to check w/o opening up the box?
<LaNCeloT_RW> because the .deb packages are for 32-bit
<fernando> epimeth.. I am not sure,but I think you need the legacy drivers..
<cpk1> epimeth: do lspci
<LaNCeloT_RW> fernando, i am following this how-to : http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Dapper_with_XGL
<epimeth> cpk1: cheers, its a 2
<tier_> someone with the samcard could sending me a howto.
<epimeth> fern: yea... I did that :-)
<tier_> someone with the same card could sending me a howto.
<fernando> lancelot: I have also a 64 machine..but I have install the 32 bit version, because is always a problem with 64 bit for new software
<cpk1> epimeth: just follow !nvidia and you shouldnt have any problems
<epimeth> glxinfo is saying "direct rendering: no"
<epimeth> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tier_> or his xorg.server would be nice
<epimeth> cpk1: taking a look now... thanks
<LaNCeloT_RW> fernando, but look this:sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<LaNCeloT_RW> dpkg: error processing beryl_0.1.9999.1~0beryl1~svn3993_i386.deb (--install):
<LaNCeloT_RW>  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<fernando> tier.. did you use "sudo aticonfig --initial" ???
<fernando> lancelot: you need search the 64 package..
<tier_> yes i did aticonfig initial and the one howto by hand.
<fernando> but i am not sure if the beryl group produce this version..
<fernando> you have to look on ubuntu packages....
<LaNCeloT_RW> ok.. il serach for that
<fakepatriot> quick question...should i try to install WINE? i am running AMD64 edgy.
<tier_> i think its best to get everyday in this forum to ask about users with the same card.
<fakepatriot> ...ok so yes...i hope i dont screw up...
<epimeth> hmmm... how is it I have both linux-image-2.6.15.26-386 and .28-386 installed?  shouldn't it just be the 28?
<tier_>  !notebook
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<AWOSLappy> I royally screwed up my theme.
<tier_> !irc notebook
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irc notebook - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AWOSLappy> Is there a way to get the default back?
<tier_> is there a notebook channel?
<AWOSLappy> The fonts are screwed up, the icons are screwed up, the window decorations are screwed up
<AWOSLappy> tier_ huh?
<fakepatriot> i would assume just go into system settings and click default on everything...
<AWOSLappy> fakepatriot I don't see default anywhere.
<tier_> <AWOSLappy>do u know a notebook-channel?
<AWOSLappy> I looked.
<AWOSLappy> tier_ what kind of a notebook?  like the kind you write on?
<tier_> yes
<AWOSLappy> no.
<AWOSLappy> I don't think there are.
<AWOSLappy> Just go buy one.
<fakepatriot> you went to system setting > appearance?
<AWOSLappy> fakepatriot yep
<AWOSLappy> tier_ are you talking about a physical notebook that you write stuff down on while your at school or something?
<fakepatriot> try resizing your window maybe the button is hiding...
<AWOSLappy> tier_ or are you talking about a tablet PC?
<tier_> es why?
<tier_> a sony vaio
<tier_> with a radeon 9600/9700 mobillity
<AWOSLappy> tier_ okay specify your problem
<AWOSLappy> fakepatriot there it is.  thank you.
<AWOSLappy> :)
<tier_> i only get mesa to wokr
<fakepatriot> np :3
<epimeth> right... soooo now I'm getting lots of errors and then a segfault when I run glxinfo
<comrent> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<tier_> AWOSLappy_do u know a laptop channel?
<epimeth> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<trav> !xcenter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xcenter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trav> !x-center
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x-center - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trav> !Xcenter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xcenter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trav> !X server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_6StringKng_> anyone know of a good GBA, NES, SNES emulator for Kubuntu?
<hatta> snes, use zsnes
<epimeth> fakepatriot: any chance for some assistance?
<Toshibi> 6String....almost anything you can use in GNOME can be used in KDE
<epimeth> I tried ubuntu-effects... they seem to be asleep in there
<epimeth> except for gnomesu... or whatever they call it ^.^
<_6StringKng_> how bout for GBA, thats mostly what I play
<LaNCeloT_RW> guys.. i tried to install beryl... but when selecting XGL session on login screen it didnt started....
<epimeth> LaNC... at least you got that far... I'm stuck on "3D acceleration"
<LaNCeloT_RW> i followed this guide: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Dapper_with_XGL
<epimeth> installing it
<epimeth> maybe it'll help me :-)
<fakepatriot> epimeth: what is it you are trying to do?
<DarkRavenMixage> hi i have a problem, i'm installing an ati radeon but my console says module-assistant not found, and i canno find it in reposiroty wtf? o_O
<LaNCeloT_RW> im using Nvidia Gforce 64mb + dapper 6.06 + AMD64
<LaNCeloT_RW> fakepatriot, do u use beryl ?
<fakepatriot> no i was looking at installing it right now though
<DarkRavenMixage> no one knows why i can't find module-assitant in repositories o_O
<epimeth> gforce2 + 6.06 + P3 here...
<LaNCeloT_RW> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<epimeth> shit!  I'm not legacy!  lets try this again! :-)
<fakepatriot> are you reading the wiki?
<fakepatriot> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fakepatriot> anyone know if beryl runs on kubuntu?
<_6StringKng_> yes
<_6StringKng_> it runs fine
<fakepatriot> ok cool thanks
<jeff_> hi, all.  I've got a queck question about Adept Notifier -- there was a kernel update that came through a few days ago, and I'd rather not upgrade my kernel, but I don't want Adept Notifier to keep hounding me about it.  Any way I can set those packages to be ignored?
<LaNCeloT_RW> fakepatriot, im intalling nvidia drivers using Adept
<LaNCeloT_RW> installing*
<jeff_> queck = quick.  stupid vowels.
<DarkRavenMixage> i hate ati radeons -_-
<fakepatriot> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_6StringKng_> [19:35]  <DarkRavenMixage> i hate ati radeons -_-...whys that?
<DarkRavenMixage> i cannot manage to install one under kubuntu -_-
<fakepatriot> i used the wiki to isntall my nvidia drivers...just thought i should let you know in case you were doing it on your own...
<DarkRavenMixage> wait
<DarkRavenMixage> maybe this time using the long process i done it
<DarkRavenMixage> is there a way to test if it's working?
<DarkRavenMixage> $fglrx_gears?
<_6StringKng_> i follwed this guide
<_6StringKng_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<_6StringKng_> fglrxinfo in konsole
<dettoaltrimenti> what do you guys use for a browser- firefox or konqueror?
<jeff_> I've always seen that as glxinfo.  why fglrx?
<LaNCeloT_RW> name of display: :0.0
<LaNCeloT_RW> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<jeff_> dettoaltrimenti: firefox.  Mainly because I have to use Win at work, and I want things to be relatively consistent between the 2 machine
<DarkRavenMixage> jeff_ how i can run a visual test?
<DarkRavenMixage> the graphic card is recognized
<jeff_> DarkRavenMixage: Hmm, I dunno.  If glxgears says it's using hardware acceleration, you should be good.  I've never meeded more than that.  I guess you could install some 3d-accelerated game like gltron or bzflag.  Or AA.
<epimeth> right... I think I screwed something up pretty bad
<epimeth> I had installed the legacy nvidia drivers and tried to enable glx
<DarkRavenMixage> oh yes they run thx jeff
<epimeth> this led to an unhappy glxinfo
<epimeth> realizing my mistake, I installed the regular drivers and enabled glx
<epimeth> the glxinfo is just as unhappy now, only without the segfault
<epimeth> is it okay if I spam the chat with a paste?
<LjL-Temp> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<epimeth> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5509/
<epimeth> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LaNCeloT_RW> how do i test if my nvidia is installed and working properly ?
<DarkRavenMixage> type glxgears
<DarkRavenMixage> in console
<_6StringKng_> my friend needs to know how to install the nvidia control panel
<cpk1> glxgears works even without the proprietary drivers
<Xoss> i tried to ./configure gambas2 in my kubuntu box but an error shows up.. something like error on "/lib/cpp" C++ precompiler or somthing.. whats that?
<cpk1> _6StringKng_: if he already has the drivers installed then nvidia-settings
<_6StringKng_> in konsole?
<cpk1> yup
<LaNCeloT_RW> DarkRavenMixage, appeared some gears
<LaNCeloT_RW> green red and blue
<DarkRavenMixage> cpk sayd that they appear even with not propietary drivers
<DarkRavenMixage> cpk is there anyway to test?
<LaNCeloT_RW> i typed nvidia-settings  .. and appeared a NVIDIA window settings  (like MS windows ones)
<LaNCeloT_RW> soulrider, is that ok ?
<LaNCeloT_RW> soulrider, sorry
<LaNCeloT_RW> cpk1,  i typed nvidia-settings  .. and appeared a NVIDIA window settings  (like MS windows ones)
<cpk1> LaNCeloT_RW: then you probably have the proprietary drivers, whenever X starts you should see the nvidia logo for a second
<_6StringKng_> how do you get an nvidia contorl panel in the k menu? I have ATI but a friend wants to know
<LaNCeloT_RW> cpk1, i dont think nvidia logo appears.. =/
<_6StringKng_> control*
<trav> it says that i can't update or change install with adept since another program or apt-get is using it, but how do i find out what i using it?
<_6StringKng_> he had it fine then he went and screwed it up and had to re-install no whe cant get things how they were, lmao
<cpk1> LaNCeloT_RW: pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_6StringKng_> and has anyone found a solution to the shutdown/restart bug?
<cpk1> you just add nvidia-settings to your kmenu _6StringKng_
<trav> does firefox come standard or do i have to install it through adept?
<_6StringKng_> adept
<cpk1> !aptfix | trav
<TheDebugger> Personnally, i'm using Konqueror :)
<ubotu> trav: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<LaNCeloT_RW> cpk1, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5511/
<sarah> I'm trying to install a printer on my box. It is an HP PSC 1610. I used the system settings -> Printers utility to install drivers. It prints out the test page beautifully, but anything in the real world (like from swiftfox or openoffice) is replaced with the following: %!PS-Adobe-3.0 %%HiResBoundingBox: 0 0 612 792 %%Creator: Mozilla PostScript modul
<sarah> any ideas?
<sarah> hmm, that's weird...
<cpk1> LaNCeloT_RW: looks fine, you probably just werent paying attention
<trav> TheDebugger: how do i know its crashed, i want want to open anything with sudo if I don't have to, don't want to mess anything up
<LaNCeloT_RW> cpk1, i think i found the problem... i couldnt get beryl and emerald using apt-get =/
<sarah> oh, I'm hooking it up through USB as well...
<trav> oi I'm trying to install my HP wireless photo smart 2710 and I'm at the add printer wizard at the first menu-
<surgy> what program can i use to extract a file with the .ace extension?
<sarah> hmmm, no one can help me?
<_6StringKng_> k, installed zsnes, where is it located, lol
<_6StringKng_> got it through adpet if it helps
<LaNCeloT_RW> cpk1, i must install emerald-themes?
<_6StringKng_> adept*
<LaNCeloT_RW> because when i try to install using apt-get i got this error
<LaNCeloT_RW> emerald-themes: Depends: emerald (>= 0.1) which is a virtual package.
<LaNCeloT_RW> Resolving dependencies...
<LaNCeloT_RW> Unable to resolve dependencies!  Giving up...
<LaNCeloT_RW> Abort.
<sarah> _6StringKng_, try zsnes in the konsole
<trav> ...anyone good at hooking up printers?
<zach> How do I write a .Img image to a floppy?
<_6StringKng_> ah cool
<sarah> I'm trying to install a printer on my box. It is an HP PSC 1610. I used the system settings -> Printers utility to install drivers. It prints out the test page beautifully, but anything in the real world (like from swiftfox or openoffice) is replaced with the following: %!PS-Adobe-3.0 %%HiResBoundingBox: 0 0 612 792 %%Creator: Mozilla PostScript modul
<surgy> anyone know a program to extract .ace archives?
<trav> sarah, how do you install drivers for printers?
<cpk1> i know nothing about beryl/emerald/compiz
<sarah> trav, I used the Add printer utility under system settings
<trav> ok
<surgy> i found it
<trav> you said you had and HP printer
<sarah> yes sir
<trav> how many HP drivers do they have?
<hatta> surgy, simple huh
<hatta> unace
<willy_> kubuntu spanish link please
<sarah> quite a few. they didn't have one for the 1610, but there was a 1600 driver, which I used.
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<trav> I'm trying to get my wireless printer set up, and I'm not good with this stuff
<trav> oh
<surgy> hatta: but the file wont open with unace.......
<trav> see I've the 2710 wireless all in one deal and no idea what I'm doing
<zach> How do I write a .Img image to a floppy?
<sarah> ah, so you can't help me?
<trav> nah sorry, I'm just trying to get help myself
<sarah> zach, http://www.linuxmigration.com/quickref/install/media.html#blin
<sarah> it was the first one when I googled .img to floppy
<trav> im in system settings but don't see drivers?
<sarah> trav, go to printers
<trav> ok
<trav> im at printers
<sarah> ok
<sarah> I'll brb...
<underdog5004> trav, ok, I'm back
<tyler__> anyone know of a reason K3B would just stop working.  The application won't even start up and I've already done a reinstall with adept
<trav> hello?
<underdog5004> tyler__, killall k3b
<underdog5004> trav, hello.
<trav> can anyone help with printers?
<tyler__> underdog5004, allright Il give it a try
<underdog5004> I was just logged in as sarah
<trav> oh
<trav> ok
<underdog5004> lol, that's my gf
<underdog5004> thought I'd get more help as a girl...lol
<trav> oh ok
<underdog5004> trav, anyway, you get're done?
<trav> well im at printer- system settings
<trav> any idea on where i go from there?
<underdog5004> Add
<surgy> when using unace i get the following error: File compressed with unknown method. Decompression not possible.
<BluesKaj> yeah underdog5004, we  had another person here a few hrs , who I'm sure ,was a guy posing as a girl
<surgy> does that mean the file is trash?
<underdog5004> BluesKaj, lol
<tyler__> underdog5004, thanks problem solved
<BluesKaj> she/he got lots of help too :)
<underdog5004> tyler__, lol, I do that with kaffeine all the time
<underdog5004> BluesKaj, lol, at least I didn't get any guys trying to cyber w/ me
<BluesKaj> hehe
<underdog5004> I've seen it happen
<surgy> can anyone help?
<trav> ok
<underdog5004> surgy, so...what's the problem?
<surgy> when using unace i get the following error: File compressed with unknown method. Decompression not possible.
<underdog5004> what file type is it?
<surgy> does that mean the archive is trash?
<surgy> .ace
<surgy> it was compressed using winace
<trav> ok, im at the printer wizard
<trav> but really have no idea where i go now
<underdog5004> surgy, weird, never heard of it...did you try ark?
<surgy> ark doesnt support .ace
<underdog5004> lol, then I'm all out of ideas...
<surgy> ok well thanks for trying :( :( :( <<< cries like a little bitty baby
<BluesKaj> surgy, i think unrar will uncompress ace files
<BluesKaj> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<surgy> blueskaj:
<surgy> MQ2.ace is not RAR archive
<surgy> No files to extract
<underdog5004> surgy, you could try wine w/ winace
<surgy> underdog5004: lol isnt that cheating?
<surgy> ill try
<underdog5004> that's what I would do....wine is a linux tool, just like any other
<surgy> was a joke man
<trav> underdog5004- any idea on how to find the stuff for HP printers- I'm at the add printer backend selection but don't no where to go from tehre
<underdog5004> trav, do a local printer
<BluesKaj> or copy to your windows partition and extract there, then copy the file back
<hagabaka> unace for linux is available from winace.com
<underdog5004> surgy, yeah, I know...I don't have a sense of humor...
<underdog5004> hee hee hee
<hagabaka> ...is also in ubuntu
<trav> ok how do i do a local printer...the thing is wireless?
<trav> gah i feel absolutelty useless
<underdog5004> trav...wireless? in what way? is it on your router or something?
<noodles12> in konquerer my tools menu is empty/blank. How do i get it back so i can fake the browser ID to be IE?
<underdog5004> trav, don't worry, everyone starts out useless...I know I did
<trav> um im not sure, i just installed the driver, with windows and it worked, i hit print and and shows up in the list of printers
<surgy> underdog5004: guess what.... i cant use winace....
<Slynderdale> How stable is the Edgy? Do you think its stable enough for normal use?
<underdog5004> trav, where does your printer plug into?
<surgy> underdog5004: it has to connect to their server for a free license key and wine wont let it
<underdog5004> Slynderdale, it is for me.
<underdog5004> surgy, bummer
<underdog5004> <hagabaka> unace for linux is available from winace.com
<BluesKaj> Edgy is the latest 'Stable' version period
<hagabaka> it's in apt
<trav> um im not sure
<Slynderdale> underdog5004: What is an easy way to upgrade Dapper Drake to Edgy? I'm still getting the hang of Ubuntu
<trav> possibly the router
<willy_> alguien sabe como usar los puertos paralelos en ubuntu
<hagabaka> surgy: apt-get install unace
<trav> its near the computer(which is connected to the router via ethernet cable(the bundle of cords run throughs the floor)
<underdog5004> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<underdog5004> that's for you, Slynderdale
<hagabaka> and maybe ark even integrates it
<trav>   here is the printer underdog:    http://reviews.cnet.com/HP_Photosmart_2710_All_in_One/4505-3181_7-31106943.html
<underdog5004> trav, trace the cord and see where it connects
<BluesKaj> !es | willy
<ubotu> willy: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<trav> ok brb
<surgy> hagabaka: doesnt work
<Slynderdale> One last question, should I do a clean install from a CD or simply upgrade? WHich is better?
<trav> ok correction, its plugged into a power outlet
<Mateo95270_ui_ui> merde
<trav> so its complety wireless
<hagabaka> surgy: why?
<underdog5004> Slynderdale, I had major issues when I did an upgrade...clean installs kicked butt for me...but I have a /home paritition
<BluesKaj> Mateo95270_ui_ui, please not here
<BluesKaj> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<surgy> hagabaka:  <surgy> when using unace i get the following error: File compressed with unknown method. Decompression not possible.
<hagabaka> hmm
<hagabaka> does "file" detect its format?
<Slynderdale> underdog5004: I don't have anything to lose. I made a partition for Ubuntu and just freshly installed it moments ago so I don't mind reformatting and doing a clean install.
<underdog5004> yeah, then do a clean install
<BluesKaj> surgy did you DL the file from music or video site ?
<Slynderdale> Hmm, should I go Ubunto Edgy then sudo Kubunto? WOuld that work for having both the GNome and KDE interface available?
<underdog5004> I prefer KDE
<surgy> bluekaj: no a friend of mine compiled it for me, it requires vc6++ to compile so he compiled it under windows so i could use wine to run it
<Minataku> I hate when people use proprietary archival formats... especially since they're all worse than open archival formats
<underdog5004> Slynderdale, you can always install GNOME, and start a GNOME session as well...
<surgy> minataku: agreed, but for somereason he was an idiot and used ace
<BluesKaj> what kind of file is it , surgy ?
<underdog5004> I've never heard of that format...
<underdog5004> pr0n
<underdog5004> lol
<Minataku> surgy: Tell him to rearchive it as ZIP or 7Z
<surgy> blueskaj: it is called "MQ2.ace"
<underdog5004> or rar
<surgy> minataku: he is no longer online
<BluesKaj> a game ?
<Minataku> It's a WINACE file, some lame proprietary format
<surgy> a game utility
<x04ty29er> rar utilities
<x04ty29er> usually unarchive ace dont they?
<Minataku> There's an unace for Linux but it's only for really old ACE files
<surgy> its open source
<surgy> but it can only be compiled under vc6++
<Minataku> It can't be open source, otherwise there'd be a usable ACE compressor/decompressor port
<surgy> winace installed and everything with wine, but froze at 17% when extracting.....
<trav> did anyone have a look at that printer
<hagabaka> surgy: the unace (1.2b-3) in ubuntu might be too old, try "UnAce for Linux 2.5" from http://www.winace.com/
<surgy> minataku: im talking about the program not its compression
<Minataku> surgy: Ah
<underdog5004> trav, so where is it installed?
<hagabaka> with any luck, you might be able to just compile it and see if it works, without installing
<underdog5004> lol, plugged in, I mean
<rr72> how would i go abouts setting up a dns server?
<surgy> so how do i stop the windows version of winace that is running under wine right now??
<underdog5004> !dnsd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dnsd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rr72> just resolving
<surgy> its frozen and wont respond to anything
<rr72> i guess caching
<underdog5004> surgy, killall wine
<Minataku> Binary warning
<Minataku> Linux UNACE 2.5 is binary-only closed-license
<underdog5004> rr72, I prefer openDNS
<surgy> wine: no process killed
<rr72> anyone talk to rich latlety?
<surgy> and its still running
<rr72> hes been awol
<Minataku> surgy: killall wineserver
<underdog5004> it's not a local cache/server, but it's awesome
<rr72> kill -9
<Minataku> If that fails, killall explorer.exe
<rr72> kill -9 PID
<Minataku> rr72: Stop, please
<rr72> Minataku~ what?
<rr72> im helping
<Minataku> And I'm politely requesting that for the moment you stop
* rr72 throws popcorn at nixternal
<Minataku> One letter to the left
<Minataku> Right, rather
<underdog5004> roflmao
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> surgy: Did that do it?>
<underdog5004> that made my day!
<surgy> mminataku: and now winace.exe destroyed the original file..... but i have it in an email somewhere
<Minataku> killall wineserver should knock it down
<rr72> underdog5004~ ?
<surgy> minataku: yes thank you
<underdog5004> trav, so, where is it plugged in?
<hagabaka> hmm
<rr72> underdog5004~ i just want it so that i can point computers at for dns stuff
<Minataku> rr72: Sorry, but it's better to send SIGTERM first, and the original suggestion of "killall wine" was incorrect
<underdog5004> rr72, why not use openDNS and plug in the IP's into your router?
<Minataku> The wine process is actually "wineserver", not "wine"
<rr72> i don't want a server that servs names and subdomains
<Minataku> surgy: Also, you're welcome
<rr72> Minataku~ ?|?
<rr72> Welcome logan!
* Minataku sighs
<underdog5004> rr72, so, what do you want it to do?
<Minataku> The original command suggestion of "killall wine" was incorrect, the proper command is "killall wineserver"
<rr72> Minataku~ the problem is solved
<rr72> i don't use wine
<underdog5004> thanks for the correction, Minataku
<rr72> i used to but stopped it
<Minataku> underdog5004: np
<underdog5004> rr72, he wasn't talking to you.
<Minataku> rr72: Nevermind, sorry
<Slynderdale> Hmm, whats better? WIne or WIneX?
* rr72 throws towels at nixternal
<underdog5004> lol, off again, rr72
<rr72> no
<rr72> im asking questions :(
<Minataku> rr72: Sorry about that, BTW
<rr72> np
<underdog5004> rr72, no, I meant your keyboarding was off, you typed n instead of m
<Minataku> nixternal doesn't seem to be here
<surgy> even the linux version of winace is trash
<rr72> underdog5004~ im confused
<rr72> Minataku~ he has been awol for a bit
<Minataku> surgy: It's a very old, rather lame format
<Minataku> It's heyday was back when everyone used DOS and Windows 3.1
<underdog5004> rr72, ok, I'm dropping it.
<rr72> underdog5004~ i thought u were leaving
<surgy> minataku: this is gay! im gonna have to mail that guy a dead animal of some sort
<Minataku> You'd get the latest 0day DOS warez from the BBS in ACE format
<rr72> surgy~ mail me any 10 points please
<Minataku> lol
<noodles12>  in konquerer my tools menu is empty/blank. How do i get it back so i can fake the browser ID to be IE?
<surgy> rr72: whats that supposed to mean?
<underdog5004> surgy, lol, don't you mean gheigh?
<underdog5004> gay is too politically charged!
<hagabaka> ACE existed in the time of win3.1?
<rr72> underdog5004~ like i want it so i can put in an address not my routers into my psp dns ip and it work
<Minataku> hagabaka: Yeah, it's an old DOS-age compression format
<underdog5004> rr72, ah
<noodles12> !konqueror
<ubotu> konqueror: KDE's advanced file manager, web browser and document viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 1953 kB, installed size 5280 kB
<rr72> Minataku~ ur old
<hagabaka> hmm
<Minataku> rr72: I'm 21
<rr72> congratz
<rr72> now go get drunk
<Minataku> But my knowledge reaches farther back than my age
<Minataku> rr72: Negative. I don't drink.
<rr72> huh?
<rr72> heck im not that age and have had a little to drink
<underdog5004> rr72, here you go.  http://www.aboutdebian.com/dns.htm
<Minataku> I don't drink alcohol. I don't like it.
<logan> When I click "open link in external browser" when I'm using Akgregator, the rubber-band mouse icon for Firefox bounces for a good 10 seconds after the page has loaded.  Anyone know why this might be?
<underdog5004> Minataku, good to see a straightedge in here
<trav> dude idon't know
<cyberghost> Hey dumb question, anyone got a minute?
<cyberghost> Thats not my question however.
<trav> im in kubuntu now, and i couldn't even tell you where if i was in windows
<cyberghost> :-)
<underdog5004> trav, lol, then you're gonna have to find it before you can go on
<underdog5004> !ask
<Minataku> underdog5004: Not quite... I make up for it by being a humongous pervert
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Minataku> XD
<underdog5004> Minataku, whoa...
<underdog5004> cyberghost, what can I help you with?
<Minataku> But I keep it out of public view
<Minataku> I.E. you can't tell unless I'm deliberately making it clear
<Minataku> lol
* underdog5004 ignores Minataku 
<rr72> underdog5004~ first 4 paragraphs so far is crap, i know all that
<Minataku> XD
<underdog5004> rr72, ok, try reading past that.
<Minataku> underdog5004: Actually I'm not that bad XD
<underdog5004> cyberghost, what can I help you with?
<cyberghost> Ok new to KDE.  How do I edit my sources.list via command line?  I'm use to gedit and I do not like VI.  Does KDE come with anything else?  Or is there a way to use kate to do this?  The problem I have with kate is I can't sudo kate to change my sources.
<Minataku> Compared to some people I know...
* underdog5004 unignores Minataku 
<surgy> underdog5004: no i meant what i said, the guy who sent me this was acting like the way people describe homosexuals
* rr72 ignores underdog5004 & Minataku
<underdog5004> cyberghost, are you in a gui (is there a mouse cursor?)
<Minataku> My collection of ~30000 pics compared to their ~3000000 pics
<cyberghost> yes
<underdog5004> surgy, ah
<cyberghost> I'm in gui now
<underdog5004> cyberghost, ok, but when you're editing, will you be in gui or cli (command line interface)?
<trav> yeah i realize that....
<underdog5004> trav, you're laggin' pretty bad
<trav> yeah im not used to chat
<cyberghost> It doesn't matter to me.  Basically I have a new sources.list from the source generator and I want to replace my stock one.
<trav> used to just single messanger serivce- easier to keep track of
<underdog5004> cyberghost, just do sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list for gui and sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list for CLI
<pungie> linux noob here, when i try to install kubuntu .. when the installer starts up i lose my screen... it says it can't display , i think its my monitor.. not sure how to make it work.. any ideas?
<rr72> underdog5004~ i don't think thats what i want
<rr72> i think i just want a cache
<underdog5004> then google around.
<surgy> minataku: you dont have access to a windows pc do you?
<rr72> screw it
<rr72> the routers fine
<Minataku> surgy: Not really
<rr72> too complicated
<surgy> oh :(
<underdog5004> rr72, http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man8/dnscache.8.html
<gregd> cyberghost: kdesu kate
<underdog5004> darn, I always forget that...kdesu kate
<rr72> underdog5004~ if i screw this up then its really bad
<underdog5004> sorry
<trav> underdoog- the printer is hooked into a surge protector, so it must be always wireless
<underdog5004> trav, but what about the data, where does that come from?
<Minataku> surgy: Sorry >.<
<rr72> see ya all round
<surgy> np :(
<underdog5004> good bye!
<cyberghost> When I try to sudo kate I get a bunch of error messages
* rr72 throws nixternal's dog on nixternal
<underdog5004> cyberghost, np, just ignore it
<Admiral_Chicago> cyberghost: because you're not supposed to open it like that
<rr72> thx for the sorta kinda help underdog5004
<surgy> is there a way to convert this archive to a zip?
<underdog5004> cyberghost, yeah, you should do kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<cyberghost> Ok.  I just didn't want a corrupt my sources.
<trav> not sure
<cyberghost> Ok I feel dumb but I didn't want to proceed with the error messages.
<underdog5004> trav, lol, figure it out!
<trav> my noob status is really annoyng
<underdog5004> trav, don't worry, it gets better
<trav> yay
<trav> do you know where it might be under windows?
<surgy> trav: then read and stop being a noob
<Admiral_Chicago> cyberghost: you won't but you should use kdesu kate in a run command
<trav> i can boot up XP and maybe try to find it, if someone could help me
<surgy> lol :)
<underdog5004> trav, we need to know where the data being sent to the printer is being sent (like through a USB cable, Parellel, maybe a network)
<trav> damn it i try reading.....
<trav> oh
<Admiral_Chicago> or do sudo nano /etc etc
<trav>  i think its teh network
<underdog5004> ok, then in the printer "wizard" select Network printer
<trav> which one....the first
<trav> i know jack bout networks
<trav> i'd guess TCP
<underdog5004> trav, that's ok, cause the wizard does most of it for you...
<underdog5004> tcp for sure
<trav> oh
<trav> ok
<trav> ok now im at network printer info
<underdog5004> trav, there should be an auto-detect option
<trav> settings, scan? that sort of thing?
<underdog5004> scan
<trav> ok i just scanned *went into settings and cycled through all four options* and got nothing
<underdog5004> trav, ok, you're gonna need to get the ip of the printer. go into your router and look at "attached devices"
<trav> ok
<trav> ...now the fun begins...i get to my router how :)
<underdog5004> open firefox/konqueror/whatever and type something like 192.168.1.1
<underdog5004> might be different for you...do an ifconfig to see what it is
<underdog5004> default gateway
<trav> oh
<trav> ok
<BluesKaj> mynetwork for some routers
<underdog5004> yep
<trav> could i find it through knetwork manager?
<underdog5004> maybe...or you can run ifconfig in the konsole
<trav> oh
<trav> sorry
<underdog5004> np
<trav> ok
<surgy> ok whatever i give
<surgy> ace won
<surgy> lol thanks for the help guys
<trav> i did that and got a bunch of stuff- does it say IP address?
<underdog5004> trav, look for "default gateway"
<trav> k
<trav> inet addr? i don't see defualt gateway
<trav> eth1 is my wireless
<trav> http://reviews.cnet.com/HP_Photosmart_2710_All_in_One/4505-3181_7-31106943.html
<trav> wait
<trav> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<trav> here underdog, im using pastebin
<trav> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5515/
<underdog5004> trav, lol, sorry, ifconfig won't do it...
<trav> oh
<Slynderdale> Hmm, whats the easiest way to burn a Edgy ISO to a CD?
<Admiral_Chicago> Slynderdale: k3b
<trav> right, where else might it be
<trav> hey i used the terminal...woot
<underdog5004> !iso | Slynderdale
<ubotu> Slynderdale: To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
* underdog5004 pats trav on the back
<trav> ***grins stupidly
<underdog5004> trav, h/o
<trav> you have msn messanger, or another client?
<trav> holding
<underdog5004> no
<trav> just IRC?
<underdog5004> I like it that way...
<Slynderdale> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<chris_> Hi, can anyone help me setup my laptop's IntelPRO Wireless 3945 to work with U/Kubuntu?
<trav> ah hahhh
<trav> dude
<trav> get knetwork manager
<trav> plug into ethernet cable
<trav> use adept to use that
<trav> sorry, i spent 2 days jacking around with that card, and now i finally got my net up
<underdog5004> chris_, ndiswrapper
<underdog5004> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<trav> if your a noob try knetworkmanager too
<trav> **thinks that if he helps anyone he
<underdog5004> rofl
<trav> hes moving up ---as in me
<chris_> knetwork manager doesn't boot
<trav> oh well
<trav> try the ndiswrapper
<maru> o no entiendo
<trav> **so i don't help-- i stay at my level in teh world :)
<underdog5004> !es | maru
<ubotu> maru: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Minataku> That's still all typoed
<underdog5004> trav, ok, go to www.whatismyip.com and tell me your ip
<Minataku> underdog5004: Don't bother
<Minataku> He doesn't have a cloak
<underdog5004> wait, no, that won't help
<Minataku> Just whois him and you have his hostmask
<Minataku> And it's a COX Cable hostmask so it has the IP in it
<underdog5004> trav, man, I'm sorry, but I can't help you anymore....sorry
<trav> shit
<Minataku> Language
<trav> whats a cloak?
<Minataku> Whois me
<trav> and host mask?
<maru> thanks
<Minataku> See how my hostmask is invalid? That's because I have a cloak instead
<underdog5004> whois me
<underdog5004> whoops...
<Minataku> underdog5004: That's like... double stupid
<Minataku> XD
<trav> wait
<Slynderdale> k3B Doesn't seem to work for me :/ WHen I open it and selct an image to burn, it won't select my CD burner to start the burn process. It does detect my interal CD burner and my external USB one though in the options.
<trav> gah ok
<trav> anyway cheers
<trav> im out
<Minataku> Slynderdale: Try selecting manually the one you want to use
<trav> if anyone comes across anything for printers, pm me on the kubuntu forum at hellcattrav
<Slynderdale> Minataku: I tried to, in the menu/dropdown nothing happens when I click it
<Minataku> Slynderdale: But it sees them? Hrm... bizarre
<leafw> any clues on why ubuntu 64 alternate CD does not see my 4 HD as the raid10 that I configured them to be?
<leafw> do I have to pass flags to the kernel when installing?
<Minataku> Does Kubuntu still use cdrecord?
<Slynderdale> Minataku: WHen I go to K3B conig, it lists the two, but on the Burn Iso 9660 Image page, it doesn't list them
<Minataku> Slynderdale: cd to the directory where the image is located then type "sudo cdrecord dev=/dev/xxx -dao nameofimage.iso"
<BluesKaj> cuz ubuntu 64bit has probs with hardware recognition ...that's why i switched to 32 bit on my AMD 64
<Slynderdale> Thanks, I'll see if that works
<Minataku> Replace xxx with the device you want to use, and nameofimage.iso with the filename of the image
<underdog5004> Slynderdale, try right-clicking on the iso and selection actions>burn iso cd with k3b
<Minataku> Slynderdale: If Kubuntu still uses cdrecord it should
<underdog5004> you can probably do a dd if you want
<leafw> BluesKaj : talking to me about raids?
<Minataku> underdog5004: No
<underdog5004> but there's a reason dd is nicknamed Disk Destroyer...
<BluesKaj> yup , leafw
<underdog5004> oh you can't?
<underdog5004> bummer
<Minataku> You can use dd to get the image
<underdog5004> ah
<Minataku> Have to use the proper utility to write it
<BluesKaj> Slynderdale, migrate to the file in K3B , and browse to the file , but beside the filter, instead of ISO, choose "all files" ..you should see the file you want in list .
<Slynderdale> Minataku: Seems to be working, got an error though cdrecord: WARNING: Drive returns wrong startsec (0) using -150
<Minataku> Slynderdale: Non-issue
<Minataku> Mine does the same thing
<Slynderdale> BluesKaj: I can see the ISO file, just won't let me select the CD ROm DRive
<Minataku> Slynderdale: At least we know the devices work
<BluesKaj> bummer
<Minataku> Slynderdale: Also, that works with any ISO9660 image
<Minataku> So if you have more to burn instead of starting kdb, you can just type that instead :D
<Minataku> Nifty, eh? :3
<ari> hi !!!
<Minataku> yo
<ari> i'm having some problems configuring stuff to do php on my computer, would you be able to help me please !?!
<Minataku> Unfortunately, I cannot, sorry
<Minataku> Hang around though
<Minataku> I'm sure someone who can will show up
<ari> well thank you !!!
<Minataku> No problem
<orient2000> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<mshade_> Minataku: i used iTunes on a native machine to restore the original ipod nano firmware
<mshade_> Minataku: then i loaded rockbox ;)
* mshade_ jams to some Miles Davis
<leafw> ok, can't make the edgy 64-bit installer see my raid10 (it sees it as 4 separate HD)
<Minataku> mshade: Heehee, nice :D
<mshade_> yeah, just so happens i brought a laptop home from work (might get snowed in, needed a winders machine at home)
<Minataku> leafw: If it fails, bail on x64 and just run it as x86
<leafw> anyone has experience with this? Which kernel flags? Accordint to Documentation/* it should just recongnize the raid
<leafw> Minataku : I need 64 bit support
<mshade_> leafw: was it set up as a raid in linux before?
<Minataku> Why?
<mshade_> leafw: and what's the partition type ?
<leafw> mshade_ : fresh computer, built from parts
<mshade_> leafw: first, make sure you've got the right support loaded.
<mshade_> leafw: cat /proc/mdstat
<leafw> mshade_ : I setup all drives to be part of the raid10 i nthe control+i before the bios
<mshade_> leafw: what does it list for 'personalities'
<leafw> mshade_: I did not install the OS yet
<Andymeows> does anyone know what package to install to get man pages for functions like getopt, and other C stuff?
<mshade_> ah i see
<leafw> mshade_ : I know, I should put the OS in a 5th HD
<mshade_> hmmm.. yes, that's what i've done before
<Minataku> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Minataku> I think
<mshade_> once it's loaded you can move it to the raid
<leafw> mshade_: in any case the partition editor shows the 4 HD as if they were independent.
<Minataku> I'm guessing, personally they should be provided by default
<mshade_> leafw: are you going to use LVM?
<leafw> mshade_ : I was planning on ext3. Do you recommend LVM?
<mshade_> unfortunately, i'm not very well versed in ubuntu's partition manager... slackware/cfdisk/mdtools user here
<leafw> I admit right away this is my first raid ever
<Minataku> LVM is not a filesystem
<mshade_> leafw: ext3 can be on top of LVM
<Minataku> leafw: I'd learn more about RAID first if I were you
<leafw> hum, let me read about lvm
<mshade_> leafw: theres a great RAID howto at www.tldp.org
<mshade_> Software RAID howto
<leafw> mshade_ : I thought software raid was diferent than hardware raid
<leafw> I assumed the BIOS would show the drives as one to the OS
<mshade_> leafw: it's not a true hardware raid card you've got
<mshade_> it's the onboard nvidia stuff, right?
<leafw> !
<leafw> it's intel
<leafw> intel raid card
<Minataku> Either that or it's not actually set up as RAID
<mshade_> then yes, if it's working correctly, it should show up as one drive
<mshade_> the OS won't know at all
<adydas> Whats a good Kernel how to website anyone?
<Minataku> Though RAID like that is _DANGEROUS_
<leafw> Minataku : I did do the setup through the control+i menu before the bios boots
* mshade_ nods with Minataku
<Minataku> True RAID provides reduncancy
<leafw> Minataku : I know a little about raids, it's just that I never installed them myself
<leafw> I setup 4 drives as raid10, with a hardware card
<mshade_> leafw: my gut says that something didn't go quite right in the control-i setup
<mshade_> are these sata drives?
<leafw> mshade_: the BIOS does no longer list the drives ,which is good.
<mshade_> you might want to check out the different ubuntu boot options (F1-F5 or so)
<leafw> yes ,sata
<mshade_> there may be something there that'll help
<leafw> I read all the help in the F1-F3
<mshade_> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<leafw> according to the kernel-parameters.txt, the raid should be autodetected
<mshade_> the raid should show up as one disk
<mshade_> if you've really got hardware raid going on
<leafw> I know, that is why I am puzzled
<Minataku> I've got a microcontroller here... 3mm x 3mm x 1mm, 6 pins
<mshade_> what model card is this?
<Minataku> But that's besides the point, sorry
<Minataku> XD
<mshade_> ;)
<Minataku> Heehee, Freescale RS08 X3
<leafw> mshade_ : it's the default one with the ASUS P5WDG2 WS Professional, an intel one
<adydas> where does kubutnut defult put the grub.conf file?
<underdog5004> adydas, /etc/boot/grub/boot.list
<underdog5004> I think
<underdog5004> might be boot.lst
<Admiral_Chicago> menu.lst
<adydas> :/
<adydas> cd /etc/boot
<adydas> bash: cd: /etc/boot: No such file or directory
<underdog5004> damn, sorry about that
<Admiral_Chicago> no
<Admiral_Chicago> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<leafw> mshade_ : http://www.asus.com/products4.aspx?modelmenu=2&model=1289&l1=3&l2=82&l3=0
<underdog5004> man I need to shut up...
<leafw> mshade_ : it's the intel ICH7R raid controller
<adydas> Cheers dyde :p
<jarn> Where are packages stored that are downloaded with apt-get?
<mshade_> hmm
<jtmoney_> hey guys, i'm trying to follow the guide for installing mythtv... when i try to install ivtv like this guide says to (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_IVTV_Edgy), however, it says "Couldn't find package ivtv-source" ... i have enabled all the repositories
<Admiral_Chicago> they may be in /var/apt/cache
<mshade_> jar
<wimpies> HI all, When i insert a CD the dialog box to ask what I want to do no longer pops up ? How can I get this back ?
<mshade_> jarn: /var/apt/cache i believe
<jarn> mshade_: There is no apt folder in /var
<Slynderdale> How do you access files on a CD?
<Dr_willis> !find ivtv
<ubotu> Found: libvideo-ivtv-perl, ivtv-source, ivtv-utils
<jarn> mshade_: Ah, it's /var/cache/apt
<Dr_willis> odd
<Dr_willis> !info ivtv-source
<ubotu> ivtv-source: source for ivtv drivers (0.7 branch). In component multiverse, is extra. Version 0.7.0-2 (edgy), package size 129 kB, installed size 176 kB
<jtmoney_> Dr_willis, weird
<willy_> i need manage the port serial's can u help me???????
<Admiral_Chicago> /var/cache/apt/archives
<jarn> Admiral_Chicago: Indeed. I found it. Thanks anyway, though.
<jtmoney_> Dr_willis, what does that mean then?
<mshade_> leafw: lookin up some stuff..
<Dr_willis> jtmoney_,  not sure... try apt-get updating, and try again?
<leafw> mshade_ : thanks, me too
<Ertain> I can't seem to start up Beryl.  I do have direct rendering enabled, with Xgl installed.  I have the nVidia drivers properly set up.  Any ideas?
<jtmoney_> nah, didn't work
<Admiral_Chicago> Ertain: beryl-manager work?
<mshade_> leafw: ok, what i've found says that card is actually going to provide you with software raid
<draik> Ok
<Ertain> Admiral_Chicago: I tried that.  But it crashed... At least I think.
<draik> So
<mshade_> it's not 'true' hardware raid
<draik> mplayer is installed
<draik> mozilla-mplayer is installed
<leafw> mshade_ : hum, nasty
<draik> w32codecs is installed
<draik> what else do I need to get quicktime videos to play?
<leafw> mshade_ : which URL?
<Admiral_Chicago> Ertain: there is a channel...
<Admiral_Chicago> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<mshade_> just a sec
<Admiral_Chicago> they might be able to help you a bit more
<Ertain> Can do.
* Ertain goes to #ubuntu-effects
* x04ty29er gasps
<mshade_> leafw: http://whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/668337.html
<mshade_> that one lables it a 'fakeraid' which is typical of onboard raids
<mshade_> there was another before that, but i didn't stay on that page
<leafw> thanks
<draik> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mshade_> leafw: jackpot: http://www.ubuntu-in.org/wiki/SATA_RAID_Howto
<leafw> nice!
* x04ty29er goes to a different server
<scotty> Alright, Adept is running in the background and I can see it in KDE System Guard. It won't let me kill it or abort it, and I need to use Adept. How can I kill the process?
<Admiral_Chicago> scotty: do sudo -k in a konsole
<Minataku> scotty: Be very careful
<leafw> nice! Very nice, thank you mshade_
<Admiral_Chicago> then sudo killall adept
<Minataku> If it's actually doing something, you better not
<Minataku> If it's just stuck then by all means kill it then unlock the database
<jtmoney_> can someone try running apt-get install ivtv-source and see if it works?
<scotty> Minataku: How do I know if it's doing anything? I didn't tell it to do anything
<mshade_> leafw: this one you may be able to use as a reference, too - same sort of thing, different chipset
<Minataku> scotty: Is there any activity or anything like that?
<mshade_> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=86219
<scotty> nope
<leafw> mshade_ : I am reading
<Minataku> If nothing is going on then it should be safe to terminate it
<scotty> ah, yeah, that worked perfectly
<scotty> Thanks, Admiral Chicago and Minataku
<Minataku> np
<Admiral_Chicago> np
<scotty> Admiral_Chicago: Obviously I'm quite a newbie when it comes to Linux. What exactly does the sudo -k command do?
<mshade-laptop> man, after tweaking the laptop-mode settings, i'm gettin great battery life
<x04ty29er> scotty: sudo gives you superuser access
<Admiral_Chicago> scotty: kill superuser access
<x04ty29er> aka you can run commands as root
<x04ty29er> idk what -k does
<scotty> Ahhhh
<x04ty29er> nvm
<Minataku> sudo - SuperUser DO
<Admiral_Chicago> scotty: sudo keeps access for 15 minutes
<scotty> Thanks
<Minataku> Perform an action as the superuser
<Admiral_Chicago> you can take cancel the timeout
<scotty> I know what sudo is :P I was wondering about the -k part
<Minataku> Oh
<x04ty29er> lol
<Minataku> Sorry >.>
<adydas_> stupid question, can you compile a kernel from within a gui? using console?
<x04ty29er> i see
<Minataku> Sorry, scotty X3
<scotty> Thanks, though ;) I appreciate it.
<adydas_>  -K  The -K (sure kill) option is like -k except that it removes the users timestamp entirely.  Like -k, this option does not require a password.
<Minataku> adydas_: Either
<scotty> No, no. I prefer over-helpful to under-helpful
<draik> Minataku: Hey there
<scotty> AHhhh
<draik> I still have quicktime issues
<x04ty29er> yes quicktime does have issues
<scotty> Okay, thanks adydas_
<Minataku> There's a CLI config system, a CUI config and a couple GUI config systems
<adydas_> your welcome
<Minataku> Hi, draik
<Minataku> adydas_: It's all determined by which config util you make
<draik> x04ty29er: What do you suggest
<draik> ?
<draik> I can play quicktime on my computer, but not on my friend's computer
<x04ty29er> uh
<Minataku> You can run the classic "make menuconfig" inside a Konsole or xterm and use it there
<draik> I'm connected to him through Free NX
<x04ty29er> what are you trying to do draok
<x04ty29er> hm
<adydas_> Minataku: i wont get that far
<x04ty29er> one second
<adydas_> error tastic
<Minataku> adydas_: What is the error?
<adydas_> make[1] : *** [scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.o]  Error 1
<Minataku> The crap...
<Minataku> What kernel is this?
<Admiral_Chicago> Minataku: uname -r
<adydas_> latest from kernel.org
<adydas_> 2.6.20
<adydas_> ??
<x04ty29er> draik: sorry i cant help you here
<adydas_> yeah 2.6.20
<x04ty29er> its out of my area of expertise
<Minataku> Admiral_Chicago: I know, please read carefully before rendering useless assistance
<draik> x04ty29er: Know where I might be able to find the missing package?
<x04ty29er> um
<x04ty29er> draik: have you tried enabling all the package repositories in adept?
<Admiral_Chicago> Minataku: sorry i'm on a lot of channel
<draik> Yuppers
<Minataku> Admiral_Chicago: Sorry too, I reacted badly
<Minataku> lol
<draik> Him and I have the same repos
<adydas_> unless i need to isntall some special unbuntu kernel
<x04ty29er> then i would suggest that you google it and look for help
<x04ty29er> or
<draik> It's just a matter of a missing package
<x04ty29er> ask around here
<x04ty29er> er
<x04ty29er> do you know the name of the missing package?
<Minataku> Admiral_Chicago: I took it as being condescending when I shouldn't have... sorry XD
<draik> x04ty29er: I'm asking around... not much help for quicktime
<Minataku> Adydas: You don't
<draik> x04ty29er: No. I have a list of his installed packages, but it's quite a bit to go through
<Minataku> Adydas: If you don't mind reconfiguring from scratch, try typing "make mrproper"
<Minataku> Which will wipe EVERYTHING that didn't come in the kernel tarball
<x04ty29er> draik: you could look at the dependancies and see whats missing
<Adydas> Minataku: all ive done is untar the bz2 file
<Minataku> Adydas: Bizarre
<draik> x04ty29er: nothing should be missing. I tried to give him everything that I have
<draik> no luck
<x04ty29er> draik: the ubuntu website has a huge package repository
<draik> what site?
<draik> link?
<Adydas> Oh and then run make menuconfig naturally
<x04ty29er> let me find it real quick
<Admiral_Chicago> packages.ubunut.com
<jordo23> I have four different kernal entries on my boot screen as I run dual boot and updated a couple of times. Is there a way to edit the boot loader menu and get rid of those entries?
<Minataku> Adydas: Of course... why that didn't work either indicates that there's a problem with the source (not likely) or a problem with your build tools (likely)
<Admiral_Chicago> jordo23 of course
<x04ty29er> draik: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Minataku> *buntu is quite unfriendly when it comes to manual compilation
<Adydas> well from what i can learn its a lack of libncurses5
<Adydas> but
<Adydas> Reading state information... Done
<Adydas> libncurses5 is already the newest version
<Adydas> dissagrees
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> Adydas: One sec
<jordo23> Admiral_Chicago: Care to elaborate?
<willy_> alguien me puede ayudar
<Admiral_Chicago> !es | willy_
<ubotu> willy_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Minataku> Adydas: Try "make xconfig" instead
<willy_> ando buscando informacion para manejar puertos seriales en ubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> jordo23: yes, let me get a link
<jordo23> Admiral_Chicago: ok....thanks
<MuJ> apt-get install libncurses-dev
<Minataku> Or that
<Minataku> That might work too
<Minataku> lol
<Adydas> and qts missing
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> This is why I don't like *buntu
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> Use MuJ's line
<Minataku> apt-get install libncurses-dev
<MuJ> that's why I like gentoo :)
<Minataku> Linux version 2.6.19.1-Pyocola-i686 (root@Piyoko) (gcc version 3.4.6 (Gentoo 3.4.6-r1, ssp-3.4.5-1.0, pie-8.7.9)) #1 PREEMPT Wed Dec 20 23:21:32 EST 2006
<Minataku> :D
* CVirus Loves Gentoo too
<CVirus> Gentoo has been running for more than 3 years on my desktop now
<CVirus> had to install Kubuntu for my laptop though
<Minataku> Why? Old laptop?
<CVirus> Minataku: not old but I won't compile on it
<Minataku> How come?
<CVirus> Minataku: actually .. I wanted to master a binary based distro too
<Minataku> I run Gentoo on my laptop
<Minataku>  23:25:55 up 48 days, 10:15,  4 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<Minataku> This is my laptop, a Toshiba Satellite A25-S207, named Piyoko
<CVirus> my aim is to join the Gentoo development team
<Minataku> One of a large number of laptops
<CVirus> Minataku: it's not about compilation I'm tellin' ya
<Minataku> Which is a subset of a larger number of computers
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> CVirus: I know, I stopped caring about you and started showing off
<Minataku> Sorry
<Minataku> XD
<CVirus> LOL
<CVirus> Minataku: what do you use a large set of computers for ?
<Minataku> CVirus: I'm a collector
<CVirus> seriously ?
<Minataku> Indeed
<MuJ> yeah.. who cares about compilation? you need to do it enough on *buntu too :|
<Minataku> As far as named systems, if I can remember them all...
<CVirus> Minataku: all of them running Gentoo ?
<Minataku> Piyoko Ryoko Hazuki Mahoro Minataku Komugi Koyori Sasuke Haruko Dejiko Usada
<CVirus> Minataku: Asian names .. heh
<jordo23> Does anyone know how to edit Grub's Boot Menu?
<Minataku> Plus one that has no name yet, one very old one (pre-PC) and one handheld (also very old)
<CVirus> jordo23: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Minataku> And one that I decided not to bother with
<CVirus> Minataku: all of them running Gentoo ?
<Minataku> CVirus: Negative
<MuJ> jordo23: yes
<Minataku> Of the ones actually capable of such a task, only one
<Minataku> Named systems range from 1987 to 2003
<jordo23> CVirus: I run a dual boot and have four kernel entries from when I updated from Dapper to Edgy....is editing that file how to remove them? Or is there another way...
<Admiral_Chicago> jordo23:
<Admiral_Chicago> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Admiral_Chicago> sorry I got distracted.
<jordo23> No problem....but that article doesn't really say what to do to delete entries.....any idea?
<MuJ> apt-get remove linux-image-(insert version of old image here)
<jordo23> Going to check which images are installed....
<Minataku> jordo23: The kernels themselves or just the GRUB entries?
<MuJ> removes the old kernels too.. with the entries :|
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Just... listen to MuJ... sorry XD
<jordo23> Minataku: How do I know if more than one is actually installed....
<MuJ> oh yeah! blame it on me! :|
<MuJ> =P
<Minataku> MuJ: Actually, I was saying I was wrong and to not listen to me
<Minataku> XD
<Adydas> herm
<Adydas> System is 1654 kB
<Adydas> System is too big. Try using bzImage or modules.
<MuJ> jordo23: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<MuJ> then just remove the ones you don't need
<_6StringKng_> k, my login screen is a different resolution and refresh rate...its 1280x1024 at 60Hz, my normal desktop resolution and refresh rate is 1152x864 at 75Hz...I checked my xorg.conf to maybe see if 1280x1024 was somewhere in there and remove it but its not, could anyone help me?
<jordo23> MuJ Went to check and it kpackage states I have three images installed.....should I remove them?
<MuJ> if you're sure you don't need them
<jordo23> MuJ: That command has four lines of output....
<Minataku> Adydas: After I configure a kernel I usually use "make all && make modules_install && make install"
<mshade-laptop> i always do make bzImage && make modules && make modules_install
<Minataku> Then again I also configure it nice and tiny
<MuJ> jordo23: if the current kernel works properly you can remove the others
<MuJ> jordo23: you can check the running kernel by typing uname -r
<Adydas> hrmm Minataku http://linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tutorials/202/1/ Im following that.
<jordo23> Got it....thanks for the help all...
<MuJ> :)
<jordo23> Are there any big differences between the apps in KOffice and OpenOffice?
<pingveno> I'm having a bit of a problem with zeroconf in edgy
<Minataku> Adydas: Hm
<Adydas> its rubbish eh?
<pingveno> Konqueror detects computers on network
<pingveno> But when I go to the actual service, I get a "Unknow host" error
<pingveno> Unknown*
<Minataku> Adydas: Replace "make zImage" with "make bzImage"
<jordo23> Why does kubuntu come with OpenOffice instead of KOffice?
<jordo23> by default...
<moparisthebest> maybe openoffice is better?
<pingveno> I think because Openoffice is so popular
<moparisthebest> I have never tried koffice, so I cant say
<jordo23> Are there any differences in KOffice?
<pingveno> Quite a few
<jordo23> on the application level...
<jordo23> not development level...
<mart81> i do know koffice is a LOT faster
<jordo23> hey Jucato
<pingveno> Yeah, much faster
<Minataku> Jucato's here, hide the fun stuff
<Minataku> j/k
<Minataku> XD
* Admiral_Chicago waves to Jucato 
<moparisthebest> but koffice isn't cross platform is it?
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: going up for membership tomorrow...you gonna be there?!?!?1
<pingveno> technically it can be, realistically it is not
<jordo23> Word docs open in KOffice don't they?
<Admiral_Chicago> maybe when KDE4 comes out
<pingveno> I hope :)
<moparisthebest> openoffice is fully cross platform, maybe that is the reason
<Admiral_Chicago> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Admiral_Chicago> :)
<Jucato> hi jordo23
* Jucato waves to Admiral_Chicago
<Minataku> Admiral_Chicago: If you're gonna be like that, I'd vote no
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: unless you're talking about a Kubuntu meeting, nope... sorry
<Minataku> :P
<Jucato> Minataku: good thing you don't get to vote
<andrew__> !KOffice
<ubotu> Integrated office suite for KDE, including word processing, spreadsheet, flow charting, image manipulation. For more info see: http://koffice.kde.org. Upgraded Kubuntu packs at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-16.php (for Dapper) and http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-161.php (for Edgy)
<jordo23> Jucato: You use KOffice or OpenOffice?
<moparisthebest> it started out as a discussion about why kubuntu uses openoffice instead of koffice Admiral_Chicago so it was ontopic
<Minataku> Considering discussion of programs available to Kubuntu users, it is on topic
<Minataku> Exactly, moparisthebest
<mart81> jordo23: but if you search the blueprints, you'll see that there have been plans pushing koffice as default office pack on kubuntu.
<Jucato> Jucato: koffice
<jordo23> mart81: Didn't know that...
<Minataku> Personally, I'd recommend OpenOffice over anything else
<jordo23> Jucato: Do you have problems opening Microsoft Office documents?
<Jucato> moparisthebest: if that was the topic of the discussion, then it's offtopic in itself
<Blu3-kubuntu> is there a command line version of the installer, one that doesn't require me to partition things etc?  i want to install on a usb stick which is already partitioned and formatted
<Jucato> jordo23: I have no MS Office docs. or if I do, I haven't tried opening them
<Blu3-kubuntu> the GUI version crashes/hangs
<Jucato> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Minataku> moparisthebest: Uh oh, we better not talk about using any programs provided by Kubuntu or suggest alternates, that would be offtopic
<Blu3-kubuntu> is that also "kubuntu" ? :)
<Jucato> Blu3-kubuntu: yes
<Blu3-kubuntu> ok
<Jucato> Minataku: that's not the point
<moparisthebest> guess not Minataku ;)
<Jucato> Kubuntu provides both KOffice and OpenOffice.org if you haven't noticed
<Minataku> We might get banned if every topic ever stated in here doesn't directly reference Kubuntu as a whole
<Jucato> the point is, discussions such as "why users use this and not that" or "which is better, this or that" tend to go on and on and on
<LeeJunFan> Jucato: bah, that never happens :p
<moparisthebest> Jucato, he was asking why the default install of kubuntu provides openoffice instead of koffice
<moparisthebest> but its ok, I dont really care either way :)
<Minataku> Jucato: Actually, it was a discussion over why one is default while the other isn't
<pingveno> Openoffice by default, KWord by request?
<pingveno> I forget
<LeeJunFan> openoffice supports saving in ms formats.
<Blu3-kubuntu> i assume your reference to dapper means i really need to use the dapper iso, not the edgy eft iso?
<Jucato> it will be KOffice by default soon... some time after Feisty, afaik
<Minataku> Something like that, but we better stop talking about it before we get chained to a wall and whipped
<mart81> yeah, when koffice hits 2.0 for what i read
<MuJ> it's because openoffice is so much usable atm than koffice
<Jucato> Blu3-kubuntu: no. it says "available as of dapper" meaning, starting Dapper, there are Alternate Install CD's
<Jucato> Blu3-kubuntu: which means Edgy has one, and so will Feisty
<Blu3-kubuntu> ok, thank you muchly
<Minataku> Sorry, but there's keeping things in order then there's completely overshooting the target
* Jucato doesn't whip people unless necessary
<Minataku> In this case, crying offtopic is completely overshooting the target
* Jucato thinks offtopic discussions don' t need whipping
<moparisthebest> some people like to be whipped...
<LeeJunFan> talking about offtopic is offtopic.
<moparisthebest> ok, now that was offtopic, Ill shut up now
<mshade-laptop> 'night all, thanks for the help earlier, Minataku
<Minataku> In this case, the discussion was not offtopic and claiming it was is bordering on abusive
<Minataku> mshade-laptop: No problem, good night
* Jucato sighs
<Minataku> Especially since "Why is this done" is a legitimate question a user may have
<mart81> let me throw a quesion in, i changed default language to English in kde, but aptitute still is in my installed language Dutch. Dunno, can this be changed somehow?
<Jucato> Minataku: has the question been answered?
<Minataku> Jucato: TBH, I don't know, I lost track when it was interrupted
<mart81> in that it also gets English?
<LeeJunFan> !lang
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lang - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<andrew__> Assuming I'd like 2 get koffice-16 for dapper .... what's my commands?
<Jucato> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<LeeJunFan> Jucato: thanks, that's it.
<Jucato> mart81: try that link ^^^
<mart81> cool :)
<Jucato> andrew__: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-16.php
<BalsamicChicken> test hello
<Minataku> But since this is getting nowhere because the ones on the thrones don't listen to suggestions from the little guy, I'll stop it here
<Minataku> BalsamicChicken: Success
<andrew__> which meant just about nothing to me....
<BalsamicChicken> omg i so need help =(( ever since yesterday's "update" i can't get kde to start, all i get is terminal
<Jucato> Minataku: ok, then I'll answer it so as to close the topic: OpenOffice.org "seems" to have been chosen over KOffice for Kubuntu because it currently works better w/ MS Office formats, afaik
<BalsamicChicken> at first the computer said fatal error can't load ndiswrapper
<bewl> can anyone tell me what he is using for his taskbar panels in this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0ZtcxHUSDQ
<Jucato> but seeing the development that has been going on in KOffice, they're considering making a switch, but probably not fully until KOffice 2.0
<BalsamicChicken> then after i completely removed ndiswrapper, it said it can't load kde because my kernel version of nvidia is not the same as another version found on computer
<Minataku> Jucato: Thank you, though that wasn't exactly what I cared about anymore XD
<Minataku> But I apologize for that outburst
<Jucato> but for Feisty, Kexi is installed as default as part of the transition
<BalsamicChicken> so now i can't log in to kde have hw due tomorrow, sooo screwed
<Jucato> Minataku: you really should at least try to control your outbursts
<Minataku> Sorry all, if I upset and/or offended anyone
<BalsamicChicken> i did notice that there's this 2.6.17-11 on my comp  instead of 2.6.17-10 as i remember from before
<Minataku> Jucato: When I sense wrong I go into attack mode
<Jucato> not everyone can be as tolerant (as me?) :P
<BalsamicChicken> did recent updates update the kernell....
<BalsamicChicken> any ideas thx
<BalsamicChicken> lol my msg lost in a sea of chats =)
<Jucato> Minataku: just keep in mind that your sense might not always be right
<Minataku> BalsamicChicken: I saw it, however I don't know what to do
<Jucato> BalsamicChicken: there was an update last week
<BalsamicChicken> did they update the kernel or something
<andrew__> Jucato: I went to the page and it wasn't overly helpful - I found a pile of .debs a mile long and I just want a simple command or list of commands - noobie
<Minataku> Jucato: Yeah, but especially with new power there tends to be overzealous use of it
<Jucato> !info linux-image-generic edgy
<ubotu> linux-image-generic: Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.17.11 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Minataku> I was the same way
<Jucato> BalsamicChicken: ^^^^
<BalsamicChicken> actually let me go find my error msg
<BalsamicChicken> k thx
<BalsamicChicken> but i'll go get my error msg
<LeeJunFan> Minataku: yeah, a certain op whose name starts with N would certainly have kicked you by now.
<LeeJunFan> :p
<BalsamicChicken> it said screen found but couldn't find any one with proper configuration so startx command fails, but that's only the rough msg, there was one abuot nvidia, brb
<Jucato> BalsamicChicken: you don't see the older 2.6.17-10 kernel in your GRUB menu anymore?
<CVirus> bewl: this is kiba-dock ... check this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268645
<BalsamicChicken> i see both the 10 and the 11 folders when i was trying to remove ndiswrapper
<Jucato> andrew__: hm.. hold on
<andrew__> thanks
<Minataku> Heh, NEVER just delete the old stuff
<Jucato> BalsamicChicken: but when booting? the GRUB menu?
<Jucato> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Minataku> Always test the new setup before you go shotgunning what worked
<LeeJunFan> I gave up on beryl for now. Stupid things ran away with CPU and kaffeine didn't work for crap.
* Jucato gave up on Beryl when he realized 75% of the things he liked in Beryl can be implemented w/o Beryl...
<Jucato> andrew__: ok, do you know how to add a new repository?
<BalsamicChicken> ok so the error msg about nvidia is: the kernel module version for nvidia is 1.0.8776, but the X module version is 1.0.8746, please make sure the kernel version and all nvidia component version are the same, how do i even begin there =)
<Jucato> BalsamicChicken: you have nvidia-glx installed?
<BalsamicChicken> i meant to type the X module version is 1.0.9746, not 1.0.8746
<BalsamicChicken> Jucato i think so
<andrew__> gedit the sources file??
<Jucato> BalsamicChicken: oh.. Beryl stuff?
<BalsamicChicken> Jucato yes i have beryl installed
<Jucato> andrew__: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<andrew__> or that tooo ;)
<Jucato> andrew__: then in the page I gave for KOffice 1.6, pick one deb line for Dapper (just one)
<BalsamicChicken> Jucato i don't mind removing all of beryl as long as i can get kde back, but it seems right now that i have nvidia version problems, not sure how to approach
<Jucato> andrew__: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/koffice-16 dapper main <-- probably that one
<Jucato> BalsamicChicken: hm.. kinda tricky... either try asking in #ubuntu-effects or #beryl if you're using their repository
<BalsamicChicken> Jucato k thx
<BalsamicChicken> Jucato you think it might be because an update in beryl crashed my comp?
<Jucato> BalsamicChicken: hm.. not really sure. the problem seems to be the kernel module for NVIDIA that comes from Ubuntu doesn't match the NVIDIA driver that comes from Beryl
<leafw> how can I unload a module? I never remmeber the command
<BalsamicChicken> cool, *loggin into the other channels*
<Jucato> andrew__: after you've added the new repository line *before* you "sudo apt-get update", you need to add Riddell's key
<raylu> Uptime: 32 minutes
<Jucato> andrew__: use the 2 commands listed in the koffice-16 page
<LeeJunFan> raylu: reminded me to check on one of my servers for uptime. 302 days.
<andrew__> and if I get a message about no ultimately trusted keys??
<leafw> why, if nameservers are in /etc/resolv.conf, ping can't ping an URL by name but yes by IP?
<Jucato> andrew__: did you follow the steps I gave, about the 2 commands to download and add the key?
<cpk1> leafw: if you dont have a nameserver then yes you can ping by ip
<LeeJunFan> leafw: because for some other reason it isn't talking to nameservers.
<andrew__> yes ... agter the wget I did the apt-ket add
<Jucato> yep. then sudo apt-get update
<raylu> hm...so from what I can tell
<andrew__> I got..
<andrew__> gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found
<andrew__> OK
<raylu> the /google command is now unusable since Google doesn't allow SOAP API sign-ups anymore
<leafw> LeeJunFan : obviously. I'm trying to install ubuntu amd64 desktop, and can't even apt-get things i nthe livecd
<Jucato> andrew__: ok. now "sudo apt-get update"
<Jucato> or use Adept -> Fetch Updates
<leafw> I'll need to change the ubuntu.com to its actual IP in sources.list
<LeeJunFan> leafw: the nameservers listed in resolv.conf - are they internal router IP's or the IP's of your ISP's DNS servers?
<raylu> Is this correct?
<leafw> LeeJunFan : my router's IP
<cpk1> pretty much all modern routers should be able to forward dns
<leafw> LeeJunFan : which my laptop uses too, no problem
<LeeJunFan> leafw: updated your router firmware recently? some had bugs which caused dns to resolve everything to 1.1.1.1
<leafw> LeeJunFan : no, I didn't
<leafw> this router works just fine
<LeeJunFan> or at least that's what apt said if you tried to apt-get update, it would try 1.1.1.1 as the IP for the repos.
<leafw> I've installed 12 or 13 ubuntu systems already. This is the first 64bit, and the first that fails at many things
<LeeJunFan> leafw: do you have dig installed on your machine? in package dnsutils. I think it's standard install.
<leafw> LeeJunFan : yes, I dig it ..
<draik> What does everyone here use to view quicktime videos online?
<andrew__> ok now what's the apt-get install command pls.
<LeeJunFan> leafw: if you dig @[ip in resolv.conf file]  www.yahoo.com what does it return? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Jucato> andrew__: command for?
<LeeJunFan> leafw: also - did you setup resolv.conf by hand?
<andrew__> because 'apt-get install koffice-16' didn't wokrk
<cpk1> i dont know what i use to view quicktime i just know it works =P
<LeeJunFan> leafw: I forgot to put nameserver before the IP's before with mine :)
<leafw> LeeJunFan: let me see ...
<dwidmann> andrew__: drop the -16, just "apt-get install koffice"
<Admiral_Chicago> andrew__: sudo apt-get install koffice ?
<andrew__> ah!! thks
<leafw> LeeJunFan : dig @192.168.0.1 www.yahoo.com  complains about "no servers could be reached"
<cdward> I'm relatively new to linux and wanted to know if there are any utilities for making duplicates of dvd's...
<raylu> Did anyone get the /google command working on Konversation?
<raylu> cdward: does K3B help?
<cpk1> cdward: you mean like dd?
<leafw> LeeJunFan : but I can ping yahoo's ip directly
<LeeJunFan> leafw: hrm, can you ping 192.168.0.1?
<leafw> good point! "Destination Host Unreachable", although that is my router's IP!
<cpk1> cdward: what kind of dvd are you trying to copy?
<cdward> raylu: k3b?  No, it tells me I don't have a disc loaded when I clearly do...
<cdward> cpk1: will dd copy dvd to dvd?
<raylu> I'm not sure, but I think you may need to mount it.
<LeeJunFan> leafw: okay. Does that machine have more than one network interface?
<jbruckman> does anyone know how to find and remove orphaned modules?
<cdward> I tried mounting/loading with k3b but it just doesn't recognise
<cdward> video dvd
<leafw> LeeJunFan : yes, dual ethernet
<cpk1> cdward: no, it copies a dvd to your computer
<leafw> aha! now I can ping the nameserver: I ifdown eth1
<cdward> I want to make a backup copy of a dvd I own.
<cpk1> cdward: if this is a commercial dvd (ie has encryption) then it will be a little more difficult
<leafw> ok, network fine. Thanks LeeJunFan
<LeeJunFan> leafw: yep, it must have had it's IP set to your router IP.
<cdward> it's a commercial dvd, but it's mine.  I thought I had the right to make a backup...
<dwidmann> cpk1, looks like the problem is the disk isn't mounting properly, perhaps.
<LeeJunFan> leafw: been there too. Couldn't figure out why I couldn't talk to the router, but could talk thru it.
<underdog5004> "Linux is user friendly, it's just picky about it's users!"
<leafw> LeeJunFan : actually no, the second interface had a different 192.168.0.39, instead of 38 (the first interface) and 1 (the router)
<cpk1> cdward: depending on where you live you might have the legal right, but i simply dont know what tools to use to copy an encrypted dvd
<leafw> so now the problem is: the amd64 livecd can't open xorg
<LeeJunFan> cpk1, cdward: k9copy
<cdward> cpk1: sadly, I can't even play it ...
<LeeJunFan> !css
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<LeeJunFan> !info k9copy
<ubotu> k9copy: DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0~beta1-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 630 kB, installed size 1708 kB
<cdward> ok, checking out k9copy
<cdward> and css
<cavallo> moin
<leafw> alright: installing the fglrx module saved my day
<cavallo> I need to conect throught VPN to my work place and then connect with RDC to my computer at work (WinXP machine). On windows this was very easy. Is in kubuntu (KDE) or gnome any software to do that ? VPN and RDC together ?
<raylu> rdc = ?
<LeeJunFan> raylu: remote desktop
<LeeJunFan> cavallo: krdc for remote desktop, kvpnc for the vpn client config for kde.
<raylu> Once you're connected to the vpn, can't you just RD through there?
<raylu> hm
<raylu> that sounded retarded.
<LeeJunFan> raylu: glad you noticed, I was trying to think of a nice way to explain :)
<raylu> I guess I'm saying I don't see what would be difficult about it; unless it's a convenience issue
<LeeJunFan> raylu: I guess the vpn part is the snag. Once that's up rdc would be easy.
<raylu> Wonder where cavallo went.
<raylu> But, since I have your attention now
<cavallo> raylu: here
<raylu> Does the /google command work anymore?
<raylu> cavallo: Can you connect to your VPN?
<LeeJunFan> never knew there was one.
<cavallo> raylu: not yet
<LeeJunFan> cavallo: you probably also need to install pptp-linux
<cavallo> hmmm Im connected to net throught gateaway so I dont use any DSL ..
<inteliwasp> OT what is a good amd setup for a decent desktop?
<cavallo> What I must fill in "Remote network" in kvpnc ?
<raylu> Shouldn't it be the same as what you filled in for Windows?
<cavallo> raylu: on Win I have just entered IP of machin to which one was trying to connect and that was all
<raylu> And you can't do this in KVPNc? (sorry, I haven't actually used it before)
<cavallo> raylu: no :/ I mean. Not like on Winblowz :)
<cavallo> here is a lot more settings to change which I dont know why they are there :D
<raylu> Oh. Have you tried just leaving them at the defaults?
<leafw> hum, what to do when gparted is not listing a raid10 device, but dmraid -ay complains that the device is already active?
<cavallo> raylu: will try it :) Grrrr when I did have Winblowz I was able to work from home now its not the same :D I hope I will successfuly
<cavallo> will be *
<cavallo> bah :D
<raylu> If you don't understand any specific setting, I guess I can try and decipher it for you
<jtmoney> how come there's no mythtv package?
<jtmoney> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Edgy_Backend_Frontend_Desktop says there should be
<jtmoney> i have every repository enabled
<Minataku> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> !find mythtv
<ubotu> Found: mythtv, mythtv-backend, mythtv-common, mythtv-database, mythtv-doc (and 2 others)
<jtmoney> wow, really?
<Minataku> Looks like it
<jtmoney> something must be wrong with adept
<Minataku> !mythtv-backend
<ubotu> mythtv-backend: A personal video recorder application (server). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.20-0.2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 760 kB, installed size 2296 kB
<jtmoney> okay, that and ivtv-source... i cannot find... i have enabled every repository
<Minataku> !ivtv-source
<ubotu> ivtv-source: source for ivtv drivers (0.7 branch). In component multiverse, is extra. Version 0.7.0-2 (edgy), package size 129 kB, installed size 176 kB
<Minataku> Yeah, it looks like you have a problem somewhere
<Chife> hello
<Minataku> Hi
<jtmoney> crap, i really don't want to reinstall
<Minataku> jtmoney: I don't think you have to
<Minataku> Probably just need to do something to slap adept into line
<Minataku> What that is I don't know, sorry
<jtmoney> request reinstall?
<LeeJunFan> cavallo: try leaving the remote network blank, what it wants is the remote network you are connectiong to like 192.168.1.0/24 or whatever the IP range is of your remote network, however pptp should give that to you - so you might not need it.
<Minataku> Well with Portage I'd sync up via "emerge --sync"
<Minataku> I dunno how to do similar with apt
<jtmoney> alright, i think i'm just gonna reinstall =(
<jtmoney> bbl
<cavallo> LeeJunFan: ok. But then ppd is started and I dont use it ? Im connected throught gateaway. Or I did miss something ?
<raylu> In Windows, the solution to everything is reboot...
<raylu> in Linux, we reinstall :D
<leafw> what is the command line equivalent to gparted?
<LeeJunFan> cavallo: you mean pppd? pptp uses point to point protocol or ppp to tunnel the data between you and the remote network, so that's normal.
<LeeJunFan> leafw: fdisk
<LeeJunFan> ?
<dettoaltrimenti_> how would I change kubuntu to ubuntu?- I mean, visually which parts are different
<raylu> I didn't quite understand that. Do you want to know how to switch over or what the differences are?
<sampan> dettoaltrimenti_   just don't type the "k", then kubuntu looks just like ubuntu
<sampan> :X
<raylu> Haha.
<LeeJunFan> dettoaltrimenti_: ubuntu=gnome & kubuntu=kde - to install ubuntu on a running kubuntu system run 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<Zedael> hey guys, i've just downloaded and installed Kubuntu 6.10  (PC (Intel x86) alternate install CD) , because my pc is really slow... really slow.. Anyway the install concludes (i gave password for the new user) but the install procedure did not prompt for any username , so nnow i am in the log in screen and dont have any username to type apart from the password :S :S ( i ran the install again...
<Zedael> ...one more time to be sure that there is no prompt for username)
<Zedael> any help :D?
<raylu> My install was basically a live CD
<raylu> and the second thing it asked for was username on the same page as computer name and password
<Zedael> lucky but mine is not :( , what should i do , i only have this install because it is intended for system under 192mb RAM
<Zedael> i double checked that there is no username and tried the root (username) , is there any recover procedure of username pass
<raylu> perhaps the password you gave was the root password? You should be able to create an account from there
<dettoaltrimenti_> LeejunFan- if I download ubuntu-desktop, which I assume is gnome, can I choose which I want to run from the session manager? I'd like to compare the 2 and see which I like more
<LeeJunFan> Zedael: sounds like you did the oem install
<Zedael> yeah tried but did not succeed ( user :root pass: my pass)
<raylu> dettoaltrimenti_: I believe it asks you when booting up/logging in, but I'm not sure
<Zedael> yeah
<Zedael> i did that
<dettoaltrimenti_> thanks
<LeeJunFan> Zedael: that's why - usename == oem
<LeeJunFan> Zedael: but you'd probably be better off to re-install normally, not OEM.
<Zedael> oops sorry yes you are right thanx !! i am kinda noob :D
<Zedael> why do you propose that?
<cavallo> pffff info: [pppd] LCP terminated by peer (3SsM-e^@ :/
<LeeJunFan> Zedael: well, try with your current setup, but if you find you have problems with stuff it may be due to it not being setup correctly in oem mode.
<Zedael> which type of install should i use?
<LeeJunFan> Zedael: just normal install from alternate CD will be standard text mode install.
<LeeJunFan> Zedael: I think with oem you'll have to setup your own user by hand, which can be kind of confusing for a new user.
<LeeJunFan> anyway - off to bed, gnight.
<Minataku> Heehee... last time I was running Winamp in WINE I got a debug message that had the info then ended in "How did this happen?"
<Minataku> Offtopic, yes, but funny things ease stress
<Minataku> :3
<Zedael> good night
<Zedael> thanx for the help :)
<Minataku> Not much better than N64 chipmusic at 1:14AM
<underdog5004> or NES for that matter
<Minataku> underdog5004: That works too
<Minataku> Or the king of chipmusic... Amiga
<Slynderdale> I'm having this problem, my CD drive is acting up. Yes, it works, to a degree. I tried burning a CD, which completed successfuly since I tested it in another CD drive but when I place it in mine, it doesn't even aknowledge it. The same thing happen if I placed burned CD's in the drive that worked previously.
<Slynderdale> Its strange, if I put in a non burnable CD like one that came with a game or program, it works.
<Minataku> Slynderdale: So the CLI burn worked just fine?
<Minataku> That is, the command I gave you earlier to see if it was the drives or k3b
<Slynderdale> The reason why I ask, I tried to burn the Kubuntu edgy to a disk to boot up but it didn't work. Yet when I tried the Ubuntu Dapper Drake I got in the mail, it worked
<Minataku> Hm... That is weird
<Slynderdale> Minataku: It worked, I tried to load the CD in my external CD Drive and it worked
<dettoaltrimenti_> does debian use the same installation packages as ubuntu? is it just as easy to install things on debian?
<Minataku> I know Ryoko has a CD-R that's gone marginal and can't write things that anything else can read...
<dawn> trying to install beryl on a ATI card is a pain
<Slynderdale> Minataku: Its a Maxwell CD-R
<Minataku> Slynderdale: Well, I meant the CD-R drive
<Minataku> Hers has gone south and writes coasters now
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> They read fine in that same drive
<adydas> how common is this error,
<adydas> Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-7667, but
<adydas> this X module has the version 1.0-8762.
<Minataku> But that doesn't quite help
<Slynderdale> Its weird, it was able to play burned CD's just might not to long ago. I tried an old CD that worked before and now don't
<_6StringKng_> what dir is Gaim in?
<Minataku> adydas: Extremely
<Minataku> Slynderdale: Hm... check dmesg for complaining
<adydas> so where would i find the common way to fix it.. :p
<Minataku> adydas: Get the NVIDIA kernel module that matches what X11R7 wants
<Minataku> If possible unload the old module and load the new one
<Minataku> If not possible, delete the old module and replace with new one
<adydas> i havent loaded any, or anything i simply ran the ./Nvidia file i got from the website
<Minataku> Rather, rename the old module
<Minataku> JIC you need it around
<adydas> it installed, it worked and installed and ran x
<adydas> i reboot and THEN the kernel issue comes up
<Minataku> Well, there's a mismatch, and I'd bet that the nVidia kernel module you have lying around is old
<Minataku> Find it, rename it, replace it with the one X11 wants
<_6StringKng_> what dir is Gaim in?
<Slynderdale> Minataku: The device, \Device\CdRom1, has a bad block.
* Slynderdale notes hes under Windowsright now
<Minataku> _6StringKng_: locate gaim
<Minataku> Slynderdale: Bummer
<Minataku> If you're in Windows, it might just be Windows being a snotty b... er... "female dog"
<Slynderdale> Minataku: I know :/ I wanted to do a clean install of edgy
<Minataku> The BIOS can't boot from it?
<Slynderdale> Minataku: The CD doesn't work at boot up either
<Minataku> I hate to tell you this, partially because it's bad news and partially because I might be wrong, but I fear bad hardware
<Minataku> Either the drive that burns is bad, or the drive that's reading is bad
<Minataku> If they're the same drive, ouch
<Minataku> But like I said, the bright side is that I could be wrong
<Slynderdale> [I used my external CD Rom drive to burn one CD and the other to burn the one I did in Linux
<Minataku> Slynderdale: And is there a third drive?
<dettoaltrimenti_> when I try to do sudo apt-get update, I get this error:
<dettoaltrimenti_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<dettoaltrimenti_> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<Minataku> Or just 1 internal and 1 external
<Minataku> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Andymeows> can anyone tell me what kind of file I've created? it says ------S---T
<Minataku> Andymeows: Is that from stat or ls ?
<Andymeows> ls
<dettoaltrimenti_> and it's fixed... thanks!
<Slynderdale> Minataku: Nope :/
<Andymeows> Minataku: ls
<Minataku> Andymeows: Hm...
<Minataku> Andymeows: That has 11 spots, my ls only has 10
<Andymeows> Minataku: Sorry, it's ------S--T
<Minataku> Hm...
<Andymeows> I made it from a c++ program
<Andymeows> I duped the file to standard out, and then used cout
<Minataku> Andymeows: stat it
<Minataku> Andymeows: Type "stat thefile"
<Andymeows>   Size: 743             Blocks: 8          IO Block: 4096   regular file
<Andymeows> Access: (3000/------S--T)  Uid: ( 1000/    andy)   Gid: ( 1000/    andy)
<bumzo> hi
<bumzo> anybody? ... i need help with kubuntu
<Minataku> ... What the hell did you do
<Minataku> lol
<bumzo> am a newbie actually
<Minataku> Oh, one sec, I think I have it now
<bumzo> i need to learn how to install SOFTWARE
<Minataku> Sorry, my brain is melted, Andymeows XD
<bumzo> i keep downloading files in .ram and .deb extensions ..am like WTF
<bumzo> minataku .. please help
<Minataku> It's a regular file,               S      If the set-user-ID or set-group-ID bit is set but the corresponding executable bit is not set. (This is on for group)               T      If the sticky bit is set but the other-executable bit is not set. (This is on for others)
<Andymeows> Minataku: thanks for your help
<Minataku> Andymeows: np
<Minataku> Sorry about that, I got tripped up in my own confusion for a bit
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<bumzo> HELOOO ,.... newbie needs help here
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Minataku> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Minataku> There we go
<Minataku> !adept | bumzo
<ubotu> bumzo: please see above
<bumzo> ubotu
<Xoss> if i try to ./configure gambas2 i get an error something like sanity check failed.. what does it mean?
<Minataku> Xoss: The configure script doesn't like something
<Minataku> Do it again, and tell me the error verbatim
<Minataku> Xoss: Though reading it more carefully, I believe the problem is that you've passed bogus options to the configure script
<Minataku> Try just ./configure instead
<Xoss> yes i just typed ./configure..
<Xoss> hmm.. maybe i'll have to check it later and then save the error file.. im not using kubuntu ryt now..
<Xoss> maybe later i'll ask you guys again.. thankz..
<Xoss> what is the default gcc version of kubuntu 6.10?
<mart81> bumzo: if you have problems understanding something about the use of adept or apt, poke
<bumzo> ANY HUMAN IN HERE???
<Minataku> Xoss: Oh, sorry, I misread >.<
<raylu> Human? Blasphemy!
<mart81> bumzo: we all are instead of ubotu, which is the channels all knowing robot
<bumzo> thank got
<raylu> Yes. Got is very benevolent.
<Minataku> lol
<mart81> bumzo: read the links Minataku give you
<Minataku> !adept | bumzo
<ubotu> bumzo: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<adydas> Minataku: you got any tips for what i need to search for in order to fix that nvidia issue i mentioned before i need more info to understand how to change that kernel version thing
<Minataku> Uh...
<Minataku> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Minataku> Perhaps that may help
<adydas> cheers ill try it
<Minataku> Sorry, my brain is crapping out >.<
<dawn> can I install dans guardian into unbuntu?
<ubuntu> stiti romaneste?
<willy_> ununtu-es
<willy_> plz
<Minataku> !es | willy_
<ubotu> willy_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dawn> to answer my own question, yes I can
<dawn> :)
<dawn> Google is my friend
<Minataku> Sorry, I'm tired XD
<Minataku> I need to go to sleep
<Minataku> Sorry, all, but I have to go to sleep... someone else should be around sooner or later
<dawn> np
<dawn> gn
<raylu> dawn: Does the /google command on Konversation work for you by any chance?
<dawn> i neer even used that
<raylu> T.T
<Minataku> Sorry if I upset and/or offended anyone, I did get a little out of hand a while earlier XD
<raylu> it requires a SOAP API key which, as of a few weeks ago (I think), Google no longer gives.
<Minataku> But yeah, off to sleep now, sorry >.<
<mart81> Minataku: sleep well!
<dawn> raylu: no, it does not
<raylu> o.0? Then how do I use it?
<dawn> google giveth and taketh away
<raylu> ...
<dawn> ...
<raylu> huh?
<dawn> use firefox
<raylu> I want to be able to /google things in Konversation
<raylu> without using FF
<dawn> oh like desktop search?
<bumzo> mart81
<bumzo> u there
<raylu> No...web search
<bumzo> i need ur help
<raylu> try it. /google test
<dawn> i already did
<bumzo> am tring to intall firefox
<bumzo> it says its installed in adap manager
<bumzo> but in add remove programs its disabled
<bumzo> ??
<dawn> i use use the generic search feature in kubuntu
<mart81> bumzo: yeah i am here
<bumzo> help me please
<mart81> bumzo: if "which firefox" give you a path then firefox is installed
<bumzo> as in?
<bumzo> what do u mean...am sooo green in this enviroment lol
<mart81> bumzo: you can also very whether firefox is install by apt-get by doing: apt-cache policy firefox
<mart81> bumzo: that is a command you can pass to konsole
<bumzo> ahh ... in the terminal window eeh
<mart81> bumzo: you can start konsole from ALT-F2
<bumzo> installed (none) candidate (none) version table
<mart81> bumzo: and i dunno if you have both adept and add/remove programs opened, but that generally is a bad idea
<bumzo> oops ... lemmi close
<[StingRay] > Hi, I am using mozilla and konqueror to play online radio. The problem is that once they stop they will not continue playig, but just cache large files on the hard disk. Any better linux alternative?
<mart81> bumzo: then you still need to enable the correct repository, the repository where firefox is categorized.
<bumzo> geez ... how do i do that
<bumzo> mart...
<bumzo> Heloooo
<thor> hello
<thor>  does anyone have experience with compiling void11 ? I get strange errors...
<K`zan> Goe some weirdness going here related to nfs files.  One of the nfs mounts does mount automatically as specified, the other does not.  Neither appears in a "df -h" until I manually mount it.  What am I missing, is there some limit to total mounts (I have about 10 other than the nfs mounts).  TIA
<bumzo> thor?
<bumzo> geez ... are guys in here geeks or is just me
<K`zan> Just you :-)
<bumzo> dayum
<bumzo> k'zan ... help a bratha out here
<thor> bumzo ?
<K`zan> {IP}:/nettmp    /nettmp         nfs     defaults 0      0 - this one mounts but doesn't show up on df but is mounted.
<K`zan> bumzo: i'll help a person out :).
<bumzo> thor i can see mozila on add remove programs but its greyed out
<K`zan> bumzo: but ya ain't my bro :)
<bumzo> lol ... ok
<K`zan> bumzo: That is odd, mine installed out of the box.
<bumzo> k'zan .. i can see firefox on add remove progs but its al greyed out
<bumzo> mine didnt :(
<thor> what exactly is grayed out ?
<K`zan> bumzo:  Edgy, I assume?
<bumzo> as in its disabled
<raylu> [01:03:48]  <dawn> i use use the generic search feature in kubuntu
<raylu> what's that, dawn?
<bumzo> am using konqueoro s the defult browser and its WHACK
<K`zan> bumzo: Sorry to say, I ain;t got a clue, very sorry, someone else here might have seen that.
<raylu> what's so wack about it?
<K`zan> bumzo: Better than nothing, but yeah :-).
<bumzo> liike on gmail ... u can load contacks,... chat etd
<raylu> bumzo: is the firefox package installed in adept?
<bumzo> rtc
<bumzo> etc
* K`zan is not an affectionado of knoq other than for file browsing :).
<bumzo> yes ... adapt shows its installed
<raylu> can you run it?
<bumzo> how do i do that?
<raylu> alt+f2 or alt+space
<raylu> and type firefox
<mart81> bumzo: sorry, i am kinda doing ten thing at the same time here...
<bumzo> its says could not run the specific command
<raylu> I'd try reinstalling with adept.
<bumzo> i uderstand mart...
<K`zan> bumzo: try typing in a console: "which firefox"
<K`zan> less quotes :).
<mart81> bumzo: does apt know what firefox is? Because it should, it is in main.
<bumzo> dumb question .... how do i get to console :S
<raylu> alt+f2, konsole
<raylu> or, install yakuake so you can just press f12 for a konsole
<raylu> that looks prettier too. :D
<bumzo> lol.. ok
<bumzo> ''which forefox'' is not responding
<bumzo> mart ... waht do u mean
<K`zan> bumzo: in that konsole type "ls"
<raylu> K`zan: why'd you tell him to do that?
<bumzo> yeha .. why?
<K`zan> raylu: to see if he actually has something working.
<raylu> oh.
<raylu> It seems like firefox just isn't installed to me.
<K`zan> apt-get install firefox (raylu confirm please?)
<bumzo> ''could not run ''is'' ''
<raylu> sudo
<raylu> bumzo: LS, not is :P
<K`zan> thanks :)
<K`zan> sudo apt-get install firefox (raylu confirm please?)
<raylu> by the way...why do people use apt-get instead of aptitude?
<bumzo> in console?
<raylu> yes, bumzo
<K`zan> I'm willing to help, but I am new to ubuntu and it has been years since I messed with deb, been using gentoo until recently.
<mart81> bumzo: when you do that, make sure adept and add/remove are closed.
<bumzo> i do that in the terminal window?
<raylu> and what are "Super Cow powers?"
<mart81> yup
<mart81> lol, that is an error message
<raylu> aptitude says it has no super cow powers...and apt-get says it does
<raylu> but everything else seems to be the same to me.
<bumzo> ok this is waht i get...
<K`zan> .
<bumzo> reading package list ... done
<raylu> so I just use aptitude because it sounds nicer :P and I dont like super cows from Diablo II
<K`zan> bumzo: good so far :)
<bumzo> building dependancy list ... done
<raylu> bumzo: copy/paste is your friend :D
<K`zan> raylu: unless you exceed the pedantist limit :)
<raylu> the wha'??
<K`zan> picky people :)
* raylu is very confused.
<bumzo> package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package this may mean that the pakcage is missing, has been obsoleter or is only available from another soure
<K`zan> raylu: welcome to my club :).
<raylu> perhaps bumzo should try: sudo apt-get reinstall firefox
<K`zan> bumzo: I get the impression something is really wrong there, how did you get gentoo.
<K`zan> err ubuntu
<bumzo> however the following packages replace it : libnss3
<K`zan> Been too long a day, I'm flakey.  Let someone awake help you bumzo
<K`zan> bumzo: good luck with it.
<K`zan> Night all <splat>
<bumzo> tahtnks k'zan
<K`zan> bumzo: Sorry I was not able to help more, stick with it, you'll be happy :).  Night.
<bumzo> rayul .. .reinstal says ''invalid operation reinstall''
<mart81> bumzo: that is weirdness, it should be just available seeing the last version is from main/edgy-security.
<bumzo> so what does all this mean? i re-install kubuntu????
<mart81> bumzo: have you changed your sources.list file maybe?
<bumzo> i have done NOTHINg ... installed this a week ago
<mart81> bumzo: hmm, but somehow apt thinks there is no firefox at all, which is wrong obviously
<bumzo> hmmm....so whats best?
<mart81> bumzo: well, i would make a fresh sources.list file at source-o-matic, and apt-get update to give it another try, but this is weird
<mart81> at least for me it is
<bumzo> jut how do i get the source file and do that?
<mart81> !easysource | bumzo
<ubotu> bumzo: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<antonio_> ruben?
<mart81> at that site you can generate a new file
<antonio_> frikis de mierda
<mart81> which you paste in a text editor to /etc/apt/sources.list
<deathnote> hi what's this /proc directory about?
<deathnote> what's the difference between /proc and /dev ?
<ruben> q te pasa ????
<ruben> en espaol
<antonio_> calla yerai
<antonio_> in spain
<crazy_penguin> Hello!
<ruben> capullos
<antonio_> hello
<ruben> hello penguin
<ruben> me cago en los frikis putos
<bumzo> how do i getthe source list on my comp?
<antonio_> IN SPAIN please
<dettoaltrimenti_> if I'm running kubuntu and just downloaded ubuntu-desktop, how do I run it?
<ernie> deathnote: the /proc folder is for proccess and the /dev is for devices
<mart81> bumzo: from the konsole, you can do i.e. "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<stdin> deathnote: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_hierarchy_standard for more information
<stdin> dettoaltrimenti_: logout and choose gnome as the session you want to log into
<ruben> un poquito de por favor
<stdin> !es | ruben
<ubotu> ruben: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<bumzo> says ''command not found''
<mart81> bumzo: or you open kate with kdesu by doing "kdesu kate" and open the file from inside kate.
<bumzo> i think am in deeper shit than i anticipated
<antonio_> q ableis en espaol m cago en to la puta santa virgen
<dettoaltrimenti> and what is the gnome version of konversation? and konqueror?
<bumzo> ok am in kate alright .. where is the source.list?
<mart81> /etc/apt/sources.list
<stdin> !es | antonio_
<ubotu> antonio_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<antonio_> compae no kiero ayuda kiero exar el rato no m ralles
<stdin> dettoaltrimenti: xchat-gnome is the IRC client (you'll need to install it) and nautilus is the file manager
<ruben> sois todos unas putas de mierda
<dettoaltrimenti> and is adept usually used in gnome?
<stdin> dettoaltrimenti: no, they use synaptic
* mode/#kubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@145.Red-80-36-93.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#kubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<bumzo> sob sob
<fek> moin
<mart81> getting close bumzo?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@145.Red-80-36-93.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#kubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<bumzo> yes ... its poped a list on the kate ...what do i do with it?
<mart81> bumzo: that sould get the new sources.list file
<mart81> bumzo: make a backup first from konsole
<bumzo> ok ..what do i do with it?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<mart81> bumzo: those lines should replace the lines in your current /etc/apt/sources.list file
<bumzo> btw .. where do i get the original source list on my comp??
<bumzo> from kate?
<mart81> bumzo: that path would be /etc/apt/sources.list
<mart81> making some tea, brb
<bumzo> i have desktop.home folder , storrage media
<bumzo> and network folder
<bumzo> wait .. .got it
<jeantodt> giorno.........
<jeantodt> qualcuno ke mi aiuti ??
<stdin> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jeantodt> giornoo
<jeantodt> qualcuno ke mi aiuti ?
<mart81> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<jeantodt> ma qui e' in ita ?
<thoreauputic> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<dettoaltrimenti_> what do the processes pppd do?'
<vge>  ppp is connected to modems and d is from daemon, wild guess
<dettoaltrimenti_> I'm just wondering why I have like 20 of those 'pppd' processes
<sleepy745> hello
<solidsource> anyone know how to get libmtp to work in amarok?
<stdin> I would think it'd have to be compiled with libmtp for it to work
<OlgaB> Is the AIM in Kopete not working for anyone else?
<solidsource> mine works
<OlgaB> I try Set Status -> Online and nothing happens :(
<solidsource> try re-adding that account to kopete?
<OlgaB> yep
<OlgaB> It doesn't ask for my password or anything
<solidsource> hmm
<solidsource> not even "unable to connect to server"?
<OlgaB> nope
<solidsource> the plugin might be messed up for it, could try re-installing kopete through adept....but thats just a quess
<OlgaB> hmm
<OlgaB> Didn't work
<morghanphoenix> Be afraid of Cedega CVS, started compiling at a quarter after midnight, still making.
<solidsource> OlgaB: sorry I don't know, can't find anything on it, the only thing I found is http://www.kde-forum.org/artikel/6534/Kopete-driving-me-crazy.html
<morghanphoenix> What's the longest compile you guys have ever sat through?
<OlgaB> Gentoo
<OlgaB> I count it as one big compile
<morghanphoenix> I just finished setting up slackware and am now putting cedega on it, I've been watching scrolling words in a terminal so long I'm starting to get matrix-vision.
<morghanphoenix> lol
<morghanphoenix> What ever posessed me to move into a room above a bar?
<morghanphoenix> And next to a college
<morghanphoenix> So when one shuts up the other begins.
<morghanphoenix> I swear all college kids must be on meth, only way they could make noise 24 hours a day every day.
<ahmed> hi
<ahmed> i am a new user this chat channel
<incorrect> is there a good pdf viewer that will allow me to highlight text, kpdf allow my to copy images which is no good to me
<morghanphoenix> Crossover office with Acrobat, that's a good way to do it. Aside from that I don't have a clue, I've not used pdf much recently.
<solidsource> theres always the officially adobe reader for linux
<solidsource> current version is 7.0.9
<OlgaB> Are there any alternative AIM clients I can use?
<solidsource> Gaim
<ahmed> i have a problem wpa wireless on kubuntu edgy
<mauro> incorrect: you can also kind of select text in PDF
<mauro> try ghostview, it comes with kubuntu and i think it can openn PDF
<solidsource> just let whoever might be looking for a MP3 that will work with linux, MPIO players (specifically the HD400 = 8GB) work
<mauro> solidsource: i think most players work =/
<incorrect> it can, but it can't render the pdf i have,  i found pdftotext
<incorrect> thats sort of worked
<mauro> ok
<solidsource> mauro: not true, most flash devices work, not the same for all...such my current toshiba does not
<soulrider> i see solidsource
<deathnote> hi i've got a wireless network card..when enabled, wlan0 and wmaster0 come out together .. (wmaster0 seem to be the wifi)..i couldn't connect using wlan0 (checked wep and essid everything)..i am thinking wmaster0 is taking over as the access point therefore block my connection..anyway to disable it?
<ahmed> i've got a wireless network card like intel pro/2200BG and we use wpa encryption. when i run iwlist eth1 scannig command, it found wireless modem. But not connection
<deathnote> anyone know of kubuntu issues with rt2x00?
<parkerw207> hey anyone here who can help me for a sec with root problems ?
<parkerw207> when i go onto system and setting ----> user managerment ----> administrator mode  nothtin happens , the passowrd box doesnt show and it just sits there
<solidsource> that happens a lot
<Madeye> hey
<Madeye> guys, I'm trying to install kde-base but ran into dependency hell! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5539/
<solidsource> parkerw207: a lot of time when it happens to me, I have to restart the system
<parkerw207> solidsource: ooo i dont wanna have to be doing that all the time
<parkerw207> solidsource: also can you change the root passowrd , i dont want it to be the same as my defual user
<solidsource> parkerw207: otherwise, just need to close system settings and give some time, then try again
<stdin> Madeye: that isn't a dependency problem, but it's easy to fix. just do "sudo dpkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/archives/libavahi-compat-libdnssd1_0.6.13-2ubuntu2_i386.deb"
<solidsource> parkerw207: no you can't, there is no "active" root account, you run things as a sudo user
<stdin> Madeye: why do you need kde-base anyway ?
<Madeye> stdin, so what kind of problems was it ?
<solidsource> parkerw207: also crtl+esc to see if there is any kdesu processes, if so kill em
<Madeye> stdin, I downloaded Corel Photo Paint PRO - Linux and it requires kde-base
<parkerw207> there is loads
<parkerw207> which do i kill?
<stdin> Madeye: hmm, ok, about that error, basically there is a file in a package you are trying to install that was in another package too, so it threw out an error, the --force-all option tell it to go ahead and overwrite it
<Madeye> ah
<Madeye> cool
<solidsource> parkerw207: close out of the programs that would use them, then kill them all
<parkerw207> hehe
<parkerw207> i did
<Madeye> any idea how to install all .deb packages inside a directory ?
<stdin> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<fignew> Madeye: sudo dpkg --install package.deb
<fignew> bed
<Madeye> fignew, would *.deb work ?
<stdin> yeah
<[StingRay] > Hi, stdin :)
<stdin> hay [StingRay]  :) , how are you?
<[StingRay] > stdin, fine thanks. I was able to get my app run under wine 0.9.30, and the cyrillic problem disappeared. I also could get office 2003 OEM basic to work.
<stdin> [StingRay] : eww, ms office :P it's always a pita to get that to work in wine
<[StingRay] > stdin, I have not tested everything, but I don't see any major problems ;). I tried with openoffice, but the rtf files are messed up..
<[StingRay] > stdin, office is really a pain and there are always some minor problems.
<stdin> [StingRay] : I'm sure MS intentionally ignore standards just to annoy us
<Madeye> darn, long live open source, it is amazing world; been trying to install commercial app for four hours now while I just need the download time to install any free package
<[StingRay] > stdin, you are absolutely right...
<stdin> Madeye: that's why open source is great, if it don't work right on one particular system, anyone can just change it to make it work. can't do that with a commercial closed source app
<[StingRay] > stdin, I was having problems with online radios. I play them in konqueror and mozilla, but the radios just stop randomly and do not continue, just buffer. When you start them again they play the buffered file...I installed winamp, but often wine apps disturb it when used. Is there a better linux alternative?
<Madeye> stdin, indeed, actually my experience in installing Corel Paint pro worth blogging about
<Madeye> it is ridicules that you pay money to get professional software but YOU CANNOT INSTALL IT heh
<stdin> [StingRay] : I tend to use amarok when I can, or if that don't work, I go to mplayer
<tarelerulz> I just installed berly and it is so cool.
<stdin> heh, yeah, it does
<stdin> (rock)
<tarelerulz> Do you know how to get the 3d cube veiw all the time?
<eeos> hi there.
<stdin> what's the point of that ?
<[StingRay] > stdin, I guess I am already using mplayer-plugin with knoqueror and mozilla. I will try amarok then.
<eeos> I think there is something broken in yesterday's update (2.6.10-11)
<tarelerulz> How do you get a mplayer plugin for konqueror?
<stdin> [StingRay] : if the stream uses asx then I found I sometimes have to d/l the file and extract the url of the stream and play that
<eeos> some modules do not compile anymore. did anyone notice the same thing?
<stdin> tarelerulz: I think it's mozilla-mplayer
<stdin> !info mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.31-1 (edgy), package size 467 kB, installed size 1616 kB
<Madeye> any good photo editing under kde? just need to enhance and colorize photos I take
<stdin> Madeye: there is krita, but if you want some real power, get the gimp
<Madeye> stdin, gimp seems to be cool but there is no good tutorials for photo editing and its menus are harder than pharoh's language heh
<stdin> eeos: I'm not running 2.6.10-11 so I don't know, but you should get some info in #ubuntu-devel and #ubuntu-kernel
<eeos> stdin thanks
<stdin> Madeye: yeah, it can be, let's say "cryptic", but it's the best (as in most fully featured) image editing app on linux
<Madeye> I really wish that adobe would release linux version of PhotoShop
<stdin> don't hold your breath for that
<[StingRay] > Madeye, I was using Photoshop 7.0 with wine. All was just fine.
<solidsource> I use photoshop CS2 in wine
<[StingRay] > :)
<tarelerulz> Is there plugin for konqueror for mplayer?
<OlgaB> Is there a way to change the default file manager in KDE?
<Madeye> solidsource, [StingRay]  hmm but they are slow with wine, or is there a secret recipe for wine configurations ?
<stdin> tarelerulz: mozilla-mplayer will work with konqueror
<tarelerulz> ok thanks man
<tarelerulz> I just was not sure
<tarelerulz> You know linux it is hard to get working unless you have evything right
<[StingRay] > Madeye, 7.0 was running at native speed (wine 0.9.12)
<solidsource> Madeye: yes it does run a little sluggish sometimes, but most of the time its ok, at least the way I got it
<stdin> tarelerulz: yeah, there isn't a specific konquror plugin, but konqueror used mozilla plugins. so any mozilla plugin will work with it
<solidsource> Madeye: could also run through VMware if you got a Win 2k or later disc
<Madeye> solidsource, with wine's default configurations ?
<Madeye> solidsource,  I have XP install on my laptop; would that work ?
<stdin> OlgaB: there probably is, but I don't know how easy it is. Best place to ask is in #kde
<solidsource> Madeye: yes that would and no, I had to get tons of DLLs and change config for CS2 to work
<Madeye> solidsource, any tutorial and/or guide to do that ?
<solidsource> Madeye: win XP is what I run on my laptop and VMware
<tarelerulz> this may sound dumb what do you do to get konqueror to use mplayer plugin?
<solidsource> Madeye: I don't know really if there is a guide, didn't look all that much
<stdin> tarelerulz: it should pick it up automatically
<solidsource> Madeye: but it would be more beneficial to run through VMware, once I started doing that, it worked better...only thing is it requires more RAM
<cpk1> tarelerulz: go to settings configure conquerer then plugins and scan for new plugins
<Madeye> hmm have to try both, will do that now
<Madeye> thank you for the tip/help :-)
<solidsource> anyone know of a way to connect kubuntu to xbox in order to stream music?
<cpk1> Madeye: it looks like photoshop 7 should work just fine in wine
<Edulix> it works very well
<Edulix> included monitor mode ;)
<stdin> solidsource: don't know, because I don't have an xbox, but I think it uses smb, so samba should do it
<mips> where does the pppoe.conf file live ?
<solidsource> stdin: no, because it searches for windows computers....
<stdin> solidsource: how dose it detect these computers? the only way I know of is with smb
<solidsource> stdin: Xbox requires a driver be installed on windows XP, or windows media center has it built in
<stdin> ahh
<Madeye> anyone can help me with this ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5540/  it is annoying and I'm annoying I know :-)
<Admiral_Chicago> Madeye: sudo aptitude install -f
<Admiral_Chicago> what does that tell you
<alexicon> hrm for some reason my dhcp doesnt seem to be working
<Madeye> d/c sorry
<Admiral_Chicago> Madeye: sudo aptitude install -f
<OlgaB> I can't seem to get Opera to work
<OlgaB> It doesn't seem to be able to DNS resolve
<ahmed> My opera can't play video on youtube
<OlgaB> removing + installing opera through apt doesn't seem to fix it
<JackPhil> add a user to a group, howto take effect immediately without logout?
<mem_> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<vprints> kk
<_ita> hi all... my linux refused to use "new" dns entries all the windows boxes around me already know .. e.g. i ping www.foo.bar - i still get "old" ip, my windows collegue does a ping www.foo.bar - he already gets "new" ip .. on windows id do a ipconfig /flushdns .. google tells me on linux i need to restart nscd .. (which i dont have installed - i think) ... how can i flush/renew my dns "cache" !?!
<jean-b> hello everybody
<jean-b> i wish to install beryl on kubuntu
<psb154> _ita are you sure you have a local DNS cache because you normally you have to specifically configure this, I don't believe it is default.
<psb154> _ita are both windows and linux computers pointing at the same dns servers and gateways?
<_ita> well i have 2 ips in my resolv.conf .. local lan ips .. all i can do is "ping www.some.thing" .. and i get a different result as my windows collegue sitting next to me .. and im pretty sure his data is new mine is yesterdays ip .. so you are right i never configured any local cache ..
<_ita> yes we only have one gateway and its the same 2 dns server ips
<okay> bonjour
<okay> lorsque je ping avec l'option -f j'ai un E comme rsultat, je n'arrive pas trouver la signification! qq1 peut-il m'aider
<_ita> its getting weird .. im sorry to confuse you .. a "dig @12.34.56.78 (inhouse dns) www.foo.bar" tells correct ip .. a "ping www.foo.bar" still wrong/old ip
<mart81> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<psb154> _ita as an experiment I would try a different dns server http://www.opendns.com/ you could point to 'Open dns' in stead of your internal dns servers. Your gateway should give you access to it.
<psb154> _ita I suggest this as a trouble shoot exercise because I suspect there may be a problem with your internal dns server tables.
<psb154> _ita http://www.opendns.com/ gives you information how to configure OpenDNS, the url is not the DNS server :-)
<jkjk> since last night's update my xserver won't start with nvidia drivers anymore. Had to switch to "nv". X reports a version mismatch between x.org and the nvidia driver. Anyone else has that problem ?
<psb154> jkjk, http://kubuntuforums.net makes mention of your problem on its front page. Hope that helps.
<lynskyn> http://www.newbiesparadise.com/index.php <-- good website to learn xHTML and CSS
<LionRock> To learn xHTML and CSS in Xubuntu :D
<LionRock> kHTML :)
<zorglu_> q. when i boot, my 2 usbdisks are mounted with different names, i would like to have always the same name, how can i do that ?
<zorglu_> where should i look ?
<zorglu_> i guess i will have to do the /etc/fstab way then :)
<robin> help..i'm stuck for like 3 days because of this wireless card linksys wmp56g.. could scan and find my wireless network, but just couldn't connect.....anyone help?
<Admiral_Chicago> zorglu_: do you mean the name that appears on the desktop?
<zorglu_> Admiral_Chicago: yep, the icon name is different, but it is not what bother me, what is bothering me is the mount point. e.g. the same disk is mounted on /media/sda1 sometime and some other time /media/usbdisk-1
<jkjk> psb154: thanks, i'll dig through the thread :)
<Admiral_Chicago> can you paste your fstab?
<Admiral_Chicago> the mount point *should* be the same, but that doesn't mean it will be
<robin> anyone can help
<psb154> jkjk,no problem :-)
<zorglu_> Admiral_Chicago: http://pastebin.ca/353498
<zorglu_> Admiral_Chicago: but from "df" you can see "/dev/sda1            196007776 195352956    654820 100% /media/usbdisk-1"
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, that is odd. bbiab
<zorglu_>  /dev/sda1: UUID="c563fb2a-8b19-48ba-a0f0-8f8fbfbfb9ee" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3" <- from "blkid"
<zorglu_> aka this is not the one in the /etc/fstab :)
<zorglu_> something went wrong during the dapper->edgy upgrade :)
<zorglu_> is there a way to regenerate the /etc/fstab in ubuntu way ?
<indygo> I'm trying to resize my windows partition using qtparted, but when I do the resize, it comes with an error saying that the windows drive is a mounted read-write drive and must be unmounted first.  how can I unmount that drive?
<Admiral_Chicago> indygo: in a konsole, sudo umount -a
<indygo> will that destroy any data?  Also, what exactly is unmounting?
<zorglu_> Admiral_Chicago: is there a way to regenerate the /etc/fstab in ubuntu way ?
<Admiral_Chicago> won't destroy anything. it just makes you not see that partition so you don't destroy any files you are working on
<Admiral_Chicago> zorglu_: afaik, no
<indygo> Oh, I see.  Thanks a lot for your help :D
<zorglu_> Admiral_Chicago: ok toobad thanks anyway
<Cheetah> hey fellas, can I make the list view the default in konquerer? right now its always icon view by default
<indygo> It says sudo: unmount: command not found when I type in sudo unmount -a
<Marise> Sound works fine when I login as root,
<Marise> but it does not work at all when I login
<Marise> as another user. How do I fix this?
<Admiral_Chicago> ooh sorry umount -a
<indygo> oh woops, my brain put an 'n' in there, sorry about that :D
<] {urgan> hey all, is anybody using feisty?
<Admiral_Chicago> ] {urgan: i am
<indygo> Hmm, now it says device is busy...
<] {urgan> Admiral_Chicago, Do you use kopete as an MSN client?  since I upgraded to feisty it wont connect to MSN and I want to know if it's a feisty bug, or if it's something else I'm doing
<Admiral_Chicago> you're using some file on that partition
<indygo> Oh, okay, I'll see if I can find it :D
<Admiral_Chicago> ] {urgan: no, i don't use MSN. ask around in #ubuntu+1
<] {urgan> Admiral_Chicago, I tried that, unfortunately, none of them are using kde :(
<Admiral_Chicago> ah unfortunatly, i don't use MSN or kopete, i like gaim much better
<] {urgan> Admiral_Chicago, Ah well, I'll struggle on, working without MSN, amybe it will prompt me to get some actual work done!
<indygo> Is there any application or command that can tell me what files I'm using from the windows partition?
<] {urgan> indygo, I think lsof can do that, but you might want to grep for your windows partition name, as lsof returns a lot of open files
<Cheetah> ah nevermind, i found out that you have to overwrite the "file manager" profile
<Admiral_Chicago> indygo: afaik, no. i would edit your fstab and comment out the windows partition
<indygo> I'm sorry, I'm really new to kubuntu right now, how do I edit fstab?
<maaaani^weg> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Admiral_Chicago> the line would be NTFS or VFat iirc
<indygo> What do I put around it to comment it out?
<parkerw207> how do i find out my ip address ?
<Admiral_Chicago> parkerw207: whatsmyip.org
<parkerw207> thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> indygo: a # at the start of the line
<indygo> thanks again :D
<mparadela> hi
<indygo> I can resize the partition now, but it says it the filesystem check failed.  Is there something I forgot to do?
<indygo> Is there a webpage anywhere that can walk me through the entire process of resizing a partition without deleting any of the data?
<maaaani^weg> on my pc it worked very fine, without losing data
<zorglu_> hmm pmount man page contains error. "device is not in /etc/fstab (if it is, pmount executes  mount  device as the calling user to  hadle this transparently)" <- from pmount man page, but it is not what is happening as pmount /dev/sda1 mount on the wrong mountpoint while mount /dev/sda1 mount it on the proper mount point (proper meaning the one in /etc/fstab)
<zorglu_> is there a doc on how pmount contruct the mount point ? the man page doesnt have this info
<zorglu_> or is there a way to remove pmount stuff
<indygo> What does changing the active to the linux ext3 partition, instead of the windows ntfs partition do?
<indygo> *active partition
<Linux_Galore> zorglu_: /etc/fstab doesnt set the /dev/  mount points
<zorglu_> Linux_Galore: ? well there is a field mount point :) and "mount -a" does mount the partitions in the proper mount point
<zorglu_> UUID=075e4a10-359e-4b0f-b5a6-ee215610a98d /media/usbdisk-250 ext3 defaults 0 2 <- like in this, the /media/usbdisk-250 is the mount point
<Linux_Galore> zorglu_: yes, mount  mounts a device thats already in /dev/  so does fstab , but neither actually creates the /dev/ mount point
<zorglu_> hue ?
<Linux_Galore> zorglu_:  mount has nothing to do with /dev
<zorglu_> Linux_Galore: i dont get what you mean by /dev mount point
<zorglu_> Linux_Galore: ????
<jeantodt> seraa
<jeantodt> il canale italiano?
<Admiral_Chicago> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<zorglu_> Linux_Galore: ok lets move on :) can i disable the pmount stuff ?
<zorglu_> or a pointer on doc about pmount ?
<zorglu_> info to fix the issue in fact :)
<indygo> How should I fix the filesystem check failed error?
<Linux_Galore> zorglu_:   /dev/sda for example  is the literalally were your device is setup via the kernel/drivers etc in your file system,  mount then assists you by allowing you to create a functional mount point that you can use  ie /media/usb-drive
<zorglu_> indygo: "fsck" is the tool for it
<zorglu_> Linux_Galore: oh i see :) you think im a beginner :)
<indygo> Is that in the console, or is it an application?
<zorglu_> Linux_Galore: so /dev/sda1 is the kernel device for the disk partition
<Linux_Galore> zorglu_: yep
<zorglu_> Linux_Galore: mount doesnt create the mount point, but pmount does
<zorglu_> Linux_Galore: is that enough to show im not the usual beginner ? :)
<zorglu_> in short i have /etc/fstab properly configured
<indygo> should I mount the windows filesystem before running fsck?
<zorglu_> indygo: nope
<indygo> the console is saying that the linux partition is the one it will run on though.
<indygo> What exactly does fsck do?
<zorglu_> indygo: in fact, you should not fsck a mounted partition
<zorglu_> fsck is ... checking the fs
<zorglu_> i dont remember the window name for it
<Jucato_> fsck = FileSystem ChecK
<indygo> oh, fs check I see
<Jucato_> chkdsk
<zorglu_> thanks
<clau> is there something wrong with the official kubuntu dapper repositories?
<shinigami> hi why when i try to load video from www.youtube.com, it says igot javascript off or old version of macromedia's flashplayer? i got flashplugin-nonfree and sun-java5-jre/plugin installed..a few days ago it was ok
<clau> I get 404 not found
<Linux_Galore> indygo: windows will do a file system check before it defrags,  Linux only needs the first step as fragmentation is a zero issue with modern file systems in Linux
<indygo> How would I get fsck to run on /dev/sda1
<indygo> my windows partition?
<Linux_Galore> indygo: whats fs is on the disk
<zorglu_> ok is there a second level support or something ? :)
<shinigami> hello? can anyone c me
<Jucato_> shinigami: nope
<Jucato_> shinigami: I can't see you
<zorglu_> my pmount question seems 'second-level' support :) -devel doesnt seems to be the place :) and this channel either :)
<Jucato_> <shinigami> hello? can anyone c me
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato_: come represent in #ubuntu-meeting
<Jucato_> zorglu_: right...
* Jucato_ shrugs
<Jucato_> Admiral_Chicago: does my vote count?
<Jucato_> :D
<shinigami> why
<Jucato_> shinigami: I was just kidding. yep I can see you
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato_: they suggest bring a fan club
<Jucato_> ha :)
<Jucato_> you should bring nixternal... he's a one-man fan club
<zorglu_> !info pmount
<ubotu> pmount: mount removable devices as normal user. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.13-1build1 (edgy), package size 39 kB, installed size 588 kB
<Jucato_> better wake him up really quick
<Admiral_Chicago> he mailed them already to give them his support of me
<zorglu_> would it be back to simply remove the pmount package  ? :))))))))
<shinigami> is there a change in youtube or something? just a day ago i can watch videos but now..
<Jucato_> zorglu_: fwiw, HAL depends on pmount, so we basically are still using pmount
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks Jucato_
<zorglu_> Jucato_: raaaaaaaaaaa
<Admiral_Chicago> shinigami: update to flash 9 please
<Jucato_> Admiral_Chicago: poor you. I took the easy route and applied at a kubuntu :)
<zorglu_> Jucato_: well pmount doesnt follow the behaviour described in the man page and bug on me :)
<shinigami> package name is what?
<zorglu_> i would be fine with pmount behaviour in man page
<Jucato_> !flash9 | shinigami
<ubotu> shinigami: Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Linux_Galore> zorglu_: why are you using pmount anyway ?
<Jucato_> shinigami: same package name, you just need to enable the -backports repository, and your flash will be upgraded to Flash 9
<shinigami> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<zorglu_> Linux_Galore: because i installed kubuntu
<zorglu_> if at least i could get pmount to have a constant behaviour
<Linux_Galore> zorglu_: yes, but why are you using pmount if all standards based devices get setup by hal
<Jucato_> Linux_Galore: afaik, Kubuntu uses pmount by default. at least on Edgy
<Jucato_> or even before Edgy
<zorglu_> Jucato_: have you heard of other people having the issue 'pmount giving inconstant name to the disk mount point' ?
<Jucato_> zorglu_: I don't have much removable devices to notice... sorry
<zorglu_> ok too bad
<shinigami> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato_> but from what I remember, it's always usbdisk on my end
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<zorglu_> Jucato_: well on my end, it is /media/sda1 /media/usbdisk-1 or /media/usbdisk :)
<Jucato_> oh
<Jucato_> must be your end only :)
<zorglu_> :))
<Jucato_> get your @ss fixed :P
* Jucato_ runs and hides
<Linux_Galore> zorglu_: aaah, yeah serial devices and pmount, yeah thats getting fixed
<indygo> sorry I was gone so long, Linux_Galore: ntfs was the fs on the disk
<zorglu_> indygo: fsck is very unlikly to work on ntfs
<zorglu_> indygo: fsck is limited to the
<zorglu_> 'unix' fs
<indygo> oh I see.  Okay :D
<Linux_Galore> indygo: ntfs is not a documented file system so there is no fsck tool for it in Linux that I know of
<shinigami> i've already enable my backports repository.. and done upgrade and update..
<Admiral_Chicago> dist-upgrade?
<Jucato_> shinigami: update first, then dist-upgrade
<shinigami> no not yet dist-upgrade.. ok
<indygo> okay.  Well, now I'm onto my last question I believe.  How do I give myself root priveleges?
<Jucato_> shinigami: presuming you already have flashplugin-nonfree installed
<Admiral_Chicago> indygo: sudo
<Linux_Galore> zorglu_: kubuntu mounts my ipod in two different ways depending on its mood
<Jucato_> !sudo indygo
<ubotu> sudo: Provide limited super user privileges to specific users. In component main, is important. Version 1.6.8p12-4ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 161 kB, installed size 396 kB
<Jucato_> !sudo | indygo
<ubotu> indygo: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<shinigami> Ohhhhh.....got it
<zorglu_> Linux_Galore: seeee im not the only one to get the bug :)
<shinigami> after update i must install flashplugin-nonfree again..think it will work this time
<Xoss> can i mount an iso image in kubuntu??
<Jucato_> shinigami: no. if you already have flashplugin-nonfree installed, just 'sudo apt-get update' and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<zorglu_> Xoss: mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom from memory
<indygo> there we go.  Thanks for all your help everyone :D
<Linux_Galore> zorglu_: its a known issue, seems to become less of an issue as time goes and people get to test devices on a wider range of hardware
<Jucato_> shinigami: if you haven't installed flashplugin-nonfree yet, "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<zorglu_> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<zorglu_> Xoss: ubotu msg is for you
<Jucato_> Admiral_Chicago: good luck
<Admiral_Chicago> ty Jucato_
<Linux_Galore> zorglu_: problem is different hardware manages the serial stuff in a different manner thus feeding the kernel and hal conflicting messages
<Jucato_> zorglu_: try piping. lots easier :)
<Jucato_> !iso | Xoss
<ubotu> Xoss: To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<zorglu_> Jucato_: ok :)
<zorglu_> ok i give up the pmount stuff for now
<zorglu_> i think i can write a cron deamon to work it around
<zorglu_> like 'check the mount point used by pmount, and create a symlink to it'
<zorglu_> maouaouaoua too cool :)
<Linux_Galore> zorglu_: most people just write a script to work around the issue
<shinigami> Setting up flashplugin-nonfree (9.0.21.78.2ubuntu1~edgy1) ...
<shinigami> Downloading... download failed
<shinigami> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<shinigami> weird...
<Jucato_> ?
<Linux_Galore> shinigami: aaah, is this in adept
<shinigami> why is it failed.. when i do that again
<shinigami> it says its installed
<shinigami> flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
<Linux_Galore> shinigami: actually your not agreeing to the license so it wont install
<shinigami> !!!
<shinigami> how to agree?
<Linux_Galore> shinigami: do it from the command line with  sudo apt-get install etc
<shinigami> ya that's what i do?
<Linux_Galore> yep pretty much
<Admiral_Chicago> shinigami: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<shinigami> yah...that's what i do
<Linux_Galore> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Linux_Galore> shinigami: install it
<shinigami> i apt-get remove and install
<Linux_Galore> shinigami: turn adept off first though
<Linux_Galore> shinigami: I just downlaod the plugin from the macromedia home page and just copy the plugin to  ~/.mozilla/plugins
<shinigami> is dapper's firefox and edgy's firefox in different path?
<shinigami> actually i just install edgy over dapper without reinstalling my firefox
<shinigami> think that's the problem
<Admiral_Chicago> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<clau> is there something wrong with the official kubuntu dapper repositories?
<Admiral_Chicago> clau: why do you ask
<clau> I get "404 not found"
<clau> Failed to fetch http://archive.kubuntu.de/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found
<Admiral_Chicago> you don't need the source unless you are doing a apt-get source
* Jucato_ thinks there's something wrong with his sources.list
<clau> wwhere do I get the right ones?
<Jucato_> clau: can you use pastebin to show your sources.list?
<] {urgan> anybody using kontact or kmail on feisty?  Mine wont connect to my IMAP servers
<Jucato_> !pastebin | clau
<ubotu> clau: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jucato_> ] {urgan: try #ubuntu+1
<] {urgan> Jucato_, no-one is using kde in there :(
<Jucato_> absolutely sure on that one?
<Jucato_> ] {urgan: try #kubuntu-devel if you want
<] {urgan> Jucato_, no not 100% sure, but about an hour ago, there wasn't
<] {urgan> cheers
<wilman> #ubuntustudio
<wilman> is that the right one?
<Jucato_> wilman: right for what?
<wilman> for help
<wilman> on audio
<wilman> i have problems recording
<Jucato_> you could try. not really sure... this is #kubuntu, for Kubuntu
<wilman> ok
<manu_> hola a todos
<manu_> he instalado el mozilla-firefox en la nueva distribucion de kubuntu, pero no se me abre
<Jucato_> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<manu_> lo he instalado mediante sudo aptitude install mozilla-firefox
<manu_> okey thanks
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<Admiral_Chicago> hey there BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> het Admiral_Chicago...how goes it ?
<BluesKaj> er hey
<manu_> hi i install mozilla-firefox but no works, i put sudo aptitude install mozilla-firefox and them firefox and i can't see nothing
<BluesKaj> just got up ...damn cold here this morning -20C
<Jucato_> Admiral_Chicago: what's taking so long :)
<Jucato_> manu_: sudo apt-get install firefox
<Admiral_Chicago> BluesKaj: tryin to get membership :). Jucato_ , not sure
<BluesKaj> membership?
<Jucato_> BluesKaj: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<Jucato_> Admiral_Chicago: are you up next? :D
<BluesKaj> I accidently moved some video folders into the / dir , now I want to delete them ...but how ?
<Admiral_Chicago> BluesKaj: sudo rm
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato_: i'm last.
<Jucato_> oh
<Jucato_> BluesKaj:or kdesu konqueror
<Jucato_> BluesKaj: take note that rm is final and irreversible
<BluesKaj> rm ...why can't i remember that ...must be getting old :P
<BluesKaj> yes Jucato_ I've burned them successfully , I no longer need them taking up space :)
<Xemanth^> <Admiral_Chicago> BluesKaj: sudo rm and few minutes after this person says "ups i managed to remove all stuff from root partition" :D
<BluesKaj> hehe'
<BluesKaj> hmm it's labelled a directory
<clau> here is my sources.list  http://rafb.net/p/P1skOw80.html
<maaaani^weg> has anyone an idea why the volume in kafeeine while playing videos is so low ? I set it all to maximum, but videos are very quiet.... music instead sounds very normal... hmm
<Jucato_> clau: disable lines 68 and 69 by putting # at the beginning of the lines
<Tonio_> are there people here using feisty interested in testing something ? that'll help to decide if that goes in the aarchives
<Admiral_Chicago> Tonio_: sup
<Admiral_Chicago> Tonio_: i'll try it out
<Admiral_Chicago> Tonio_: need something to do before i get voted on
<Tonio_> Admiral_Chicago: the idea is a new desktop effect when you doubleclick an icon like a folder in konqueror
<Tonio_> the effect requires kdelibs and kdebase update
<Admiral_Chicago> yes, should I install those packages now?
<Tonio_> Admiral_Chicago: when you want, I'd just like to get community feedback ;)
<Tonio_> deb http://ubuntu.tonio.homelinux.org/ feisty main
<Tonio_> Admiral_Chicago: just use that repo and dist-upgrade
<Tonio_> Admiral_Chicago: remove the repo and wait for the package to reach main to override them
<Admiral_Chicago> doign that now
<Jucato_> Admiral_Chicago: I think you're next?
<BluesKaj> ok, how does one remove a directory
<BluesKaj> ?
<Tonio_> Admiral_Chicago: it'll probably go in, but I wanna be sure, that'll not drive people nuts :)
<Tonio_> Admiral_Chicago: requires kde restart when update is done, of course
<Admiral_Chicago> okay Tonio_ i'm waiting on voting in #ubuntu-meeting for membership after we get through that I'll restart.
<Admiral_Chicago> i see you're already there though :0
<Tonio_> Admiral_Chicago: sure ! good luck !
<Jucato_> Admiral_Chicago: they're waiting for who's next
<Jucato_> bah nvm :)
<Admiral_Chicago> on tmarble
<Tonio_> Admiral_Chicago: yes but I only vote for kubuntu membership, not ubuntu, so I can't help this time :)
<Jucato_> Tonio_: a fan club vote would be more than enough this time :)
* Jucato_ is a member of Admiral_Chicago's fan club, of which nixternal is the president :)
<Admiral_Chicago> lol. i think we are all nix's fan club. this is offtopic :)
<Tonio_> Jucato_: ah ? ;) never saw what Admiral_Chicago is doing, community stuff ?
<Tonio_> I completly miss the community stuff so that may explain :)
<Jucato_> hehe sorry Admiral_Chicago.. I forget :)
<clau> here is my sources.list  http://rafb.net/p/P1skOw80.html
<Jucato_> clau: I already told you what to do
<Xoss> where can i get the build-essential package??
<epimeth> !pptp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pptp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> Xoss: apt-get, adept, synaptic
<Jucato_> Xoss: it's in main, so it's immediately available. just install it using your preferred package amanger
<Jucato_> manger*
<epimeth> anyone know how to make a pptp connection?
<epimeth> I've installed pptp-linux
<epimeth> now I want to know how to set it up so it dials automagically?
<Xoss> why do i still get this error when i install gambas or any tarball i downloaded:
<Xoss> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<epimeth> isn't build-essential in universe?
<Jucato_> epimeth: no
<Jucato_> Xoss: you have installed build-essential already?
<epimeth> jucato: ok :-)
<Jucato_> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Jucato_> epimeth: ^^^
<clau> Jucato_:  thanks
<Xoss> so it means that build-essential is not yet installed??
<Jucato_> Xoss: not by default
<epimeth> Xoss: yup.  apt-get install build-essential
<Xoss> unfortunately my box is not connected to the net.. i have to download a package somewhere...
<epimeth> get it from your nearest mirror
<epimeth> I use de.archive.ubuntu.com
<epimeth> you'll also need dpkg-dev >= 1.13.5, g++ and gcc >= 4:4.0, libc6-dev or libc-dev, and make
<epimeth> and, of course, any of those packages might have dependencies as well
<Jucato_> build-essential depends on: libc6-dev gcc g++ make and dpkg-dev
<epimeth> libc6-dev, for example, requires linux-kernel-headers of your current kernel
<Xoss> ok, thanks will try downloading all of it... so all these dependencies are not installed be default?
<epimeth> heh... I remember trying to install them manually in debian a few years back... what a nightmare
<Jucato_> heh
<epimeth> the ones I listed are not
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato_: i'm next
<epimeth> at least not in kubuntu 6.06.1
<epimeth> good luck Xoss... I'd suggest you test with a simple "Hello World" program before trying to compile a big piece of software
<epimeth> sooo... anybody have experience with pptp connections?  I'd like mine to dial automagically.
<epimeth> geez... do I smell bad or something?
<sb9> how do i check whether i have dapper or breezy ?
<Admiral_Chicago> sb9: uname -r tells you what?
<fernando_> hey gays.. any program to convert pdf to open office?? o
<ernie> sb9:tpe in cat /etc/issue in the command line
<sb9> 2.6.15-26-amd64
<sb9> ubuntu 6.06.1
<Admiral_Chicago> dapper
<sb9> ok
<Jucato_> "lsb_release -a" is probably a more accurate way to check release versions
<epimeth> hay juca... can't help me with pptp?
<Admiral_Chicago> there is another file, debian version or something like that, can't remembre it off the top of my head
<ernie> jucato: that works even better :)
<Jucato_> epimeth: sorry, clueless about that...
<Jucato_> Admiral_Chicago: /etc/issue ?
<Jucato_> and /etc/lsb-release
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, maybe
<epimeth> how about getting glx to work with an nVidia GeForce 2 Mx/400
<fernando_> hey gays.. any program to convert pdf to open office??
<epimeth> cuz the folks at #beryl are being silent on the issue
<epimeth> fern: sorry amigo... dunno
<Xoss> guys have to go.. will try twisting my brains out installing all those packages.. pray for me! hehehe... thanks y'all!
<fernando_> epimeth: that was an answer for me??? if yes.. dunno is the package name??
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks Jucato_ !
<Jucato_> fernando_: try KWord, which can open PDF's. and please drop the "hey gays" gretting
<Jucato_> greeting*
<epimeth> fernando_: it was an answer... I was telling you I don't know
<epimeth> but juca seems to know
<epimeth> :-)
<M_Fatih> how can i start kde wallet manager?
<Jucato_> nice way to pass the buck :P
<fernando_> thanks emipeth
<Cuddles_in_K1> morning all.
<fernando_> jucato: because english isn't my lenguage, is anything wrong with "hey gays" or is just you???
<epimeth> fernando_:  it's "guys", not "gays"
<fernando_> emipeth: thanks.. ones again :-)
<epimeth> "gay" es un homosexual
<fernando_> jajaja
<fernando_> I'am sorry..
<Jucato_> fernando_: no, it's not just me
<DarkWizdom> can anyone explain to me why I cannot configure any plugin of superkramba?
<Cuddles_in_KY> quick question... say i'm setting up a box to serve as a media center. no tv input, but video/audio playback. how would i set it up so that when a disc [audio or video cd, or dvd]  is inserted, the appropriate media player is started automatically?
<Jucato_> fernando_: might want to look into pdftk too, but I'm not familiar with it
<fernando_> jucato: sorry... about the wrong word
<Jucato_> fernando_: no harm done. just saw it twice now, might offend someone
<judgen> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<BluesKaj> won't offend the gays...they'll like fernando_ for it :)
<fernando_> jajaja, but was only an error.. nothing else..
<Jucato_> BluesKaj: I was actually thinking of another group of people...
<BluesKaj> of course, Jucato_ iwas merely joking
<Jucato_> BluesKaj: i was too.. just forgot the smiley
<Cuddles_in_KY> quick question... say i'm setting up a box to serve as a media center. no tv input, but video/audio playback. how would i set it up so that when a disc [audio or video cd, or dvd]  is inserted, the appropriate media player is started automatically?
<soulrider> Cuddles_in_KY: you might want to search the forums
<soulrider> http://ubuntuforums.org
<Cuddles_in_KY> soulrider, been there already. some people have had marginal success, but a lot of posts say no.
<darkravenmixage> i have a problem with wine and cedega... triyng to play wow, it just freezes when i log into the realm. Video card ati x1950
<Jucato_> darkravenmixage: try a cedega channel (if #cedega exists)
<darkravenmixage> it's not a cedega problem
<darkravenmixage> also with wine is the same
<darkravenmixage> and i saw that this problem is happening to lots of people with the latest kubuntu/ubuntu version
<Jucato_> darkravenmixage: hm... but it might be an app specific problem, specially since Wine/Cedega development are outside of Kubuntu
<darkravenmixage> yeah i know jucato
<Jucato_> sorry I couldn't be of more help
<darkravenmixage> just wanted to know if someone having this too
* Jucato_ wasn't lucky enough to live in a country where a WoW culture flourished
<michaelpo> why i cant play vcd in linuxmint? i can play dvd..
<Jucato_> michaelpo: hm.. ask in linux mint? if they have a channel
<BluesKaj> why does he need wine , I thought with cedega windows games will play right out of the box?
<darkravenmixage> blues even windowed the whole system freezes
<pelele> hello
<pelele> why do i get direct rendering=no after i install xgl/beryl on a ATI ? beryl seems to be working fine and I can even rotate de cube, but the problem is that the direct rendering is not active
<pelele> can someone help me?
<HymnToLife> pelele, hep for Beryl in #ubuntu-effects please
<HymnToLife> help*
<pelele> tks
<BluesKaj> you have to choose Xgl or kde on the login page ...choosing kde enable DRI , xgl enable beryl
<Mena> hi
<Mena> stdin,
<Mena> stdin, how are you
<parkerw207>  hiya can someone help me install real player ?
<Godet> hey
<Godet> i have a problem
<hyper_ch> Godet: just ask
<Godet> i installed kubuntu 6.10 yesterday
<just-this-time> godet
<Godet> but i cant see choice display
<just-this-time> !ask | Godet
<ubotu> Godet: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Godet> when i open the computer, xp starting
<parkerw207>  i have the real player .bin file but i dont know how to run it :S
<Godet> ok
<Godet> i asked =)
<just-this-time> Godet: boot menu
<just-this-time> you need dual boot Godet?
<Godet> yes
<ScarFreewill1> anyone know a good php channel?
<ScarFreewill1> i can't go to #php
<Godet> i want to use 2 system
<Godet> kubuntu and xp
<just-this-time> now cannot get to kubuntu ?
<just-this-time> very good Godet
<BluesKaj> if a bin file has an .exe extension , will it install and run without wine ?
<parkerw207>  anyone ?
<Mena> !downloader for x
<just-this-time> you may need some rescue disk Godet
<Godet> no
<Godet> i parted my disk
<blue|palm> Which is generally regarded as better? Compiz or beryl? Ive only used beryl... i want to install it on a machine using nvidia if that changes anything...
<Mena> there is a progarm called Downloader For x ...any idea bec i cant install it
<Godet> i have '/' and swap
<Godet> i installed kubuntu
<Godet> but i cant see choice in start display
<Godet> xp or kubuntu..
<ScarFreewill1> BluesKaj: well you can rename normal linux bins to .exe and it should run
<Jucato_> Godet: when you boot, try pressing Esc if it will bring up the menu (just after the BIOS thingy)
<ScarFreewill1> BluesKaj: so if its a linux bin then yes it can run but if its a windows bin then you should use wine
<BluesKaj> ScarFreewill , it is a bin file with .exe extension
<parkerw207> anyone know how to install real player :S
<Mena> Godet, i think you should befor installig the both remeber to install XP at first and then kubuntu
<Godet> Jucato_: why esp ?
<BluesKaj> !dccs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dccs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Godet> yes
<ScarFreewill1> BluesKaj: why do you want to know .exe is usually windows bins yes
<Jucato_> Godet: I said Esc (Escape key)
<parkerw207> anyone?
<Godet> yes i understand
<ScarFreewill1> BluesKaj: and is  usually used with wine
<parkerw207> when i click the .bin it ask me what i want to run it in
<parkerw207> and i dont know :S
<Godet> but what can i do i will press the esc ?
<Mena> !downloader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about downloader - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> yeah , ok ScarFreewill1 ...that's what i thought , not a wine fan ..so i'll keep searching for a linux one , thx .
<blue|palm> XGL or AIGLX? which should i use? im using nvidia atm. Also, which is better, beryl or compiz? Ive only used beryl
<Godet> whatever
<Godet> i will try press esc
<ScarFreewill1> BluesKaj: i don't like wine too but its the only way i can play some windows games like bf2142 and prey
<Mena> Godet, After escape you will see a menu and choose from it Xp if it was there
<Godet> ok
<Admiral_Chicago> blue|palm: beryl is more of a "a million option" bling. compiz is a lot more conservative
<Godet> i will try
<Godet> i'll be back
<Godet> =)
<Mena> Godet, ok
<ScarFreewill1> blue|palm: what disto?
<ishmeet> hihfjvh
<ishmeet> hey there
<ScarFreewill1> blue|palm: lol i mean version of disto
<blue|palm> ScarFreewill1: edgy
<ishmeet> hey all
<ishmeet> can i get some help
<ScarFreewill1> blue|palm: then i'd say iaglx is better since its already on
<ishmeet> I need to install Hp Deskjet 3910 with kubuntu
<blue|palm> ScarFreewill1 What is the difference? Can you tell me? (Between glx and aiglx)
<ishmeet> need some help guys
<Mena> jucato, can i change some icon of the progarms system try icon
<Gyoza> So...does anyone have a recommendation for a USB print server?
<ishmeet> who will help me
<Admiral_Chicago> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ScarFreewill1> blue|palm: i've used compiz like 2 years ago so i can't really compare compiz to beryl but if its taste i'd say go for beryl or stick to beryl
<Admiral_Chicago> Tonio_: timed out on your repo
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll try again in a second.
<Gyoza> ubotu, and a lot of people waste time pointing that out, right?
<ubotu> and: Auto Nice Daemon. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.2-1.1 (edgy), package size 25 kB, installed size 132 kB
<Tonio_> Admiral_Chicago: hu ?
<Mena> !ask | ishmeet
<ubotu> ishmeet: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ScarFreewill1> blue|palm: glx is 2 xservers 1 runing with opengl and 1 with out, aiglx is 1 xserver that runs with opengl
<Gyoza> ubotu, feel free to rephrase my question.
<Tonio_> Admiral_Chicago: well can you retry ;)
<Tonio_> lighttpd is up so it should work
<Mena> ishmeet, ask yours then some one will help you
<Gyoza> Bots are a waste of bandwidth.
<blue|palm> ScarFreewill1 So they both are hardware accelerated... thanks
<ScarFreewill1> blue|palm: no prob
<blue|palm> ScarFreewill1 will both work with prop nvidia drivers?
<ScarFreewill1> blue|palm: yes
<pagux> hello
<Godet> Jucato_: i pressed esc but i cant see anything
<pagux> i am not able to luanch any java applications from kmenu in edgy !
<pagux> while it works fine I run same commands thru shell
<pagux> why o why
<ishmeet> hey Mena can u help me
<ishmeet> I have tried all i could
<ishmeet> but i think i am wrong somewhere
<ishmeet> i need to  install Hp Deskjet 3910 on my laptop
<ishmeet> I have Kubuntu
<ishmeet> I really would appreciate all help
<Godet> me too
<Godet> =(
<fernando_> godet: what is you problem?
<Godet> ough
<Mena> ishmeet, no i cant i am new on this you can ask (jucato) or ask (stdin) or just ask and wait
<Godet> i installed kubuntu yesterday
<ishmeet> thx mena
<fernando_> o
<fernando_> and
<Godet> but when i started my computer, i ccant see any choice
<Godet> abaout xp or kubuntu
<ishmeet> hey jucato can u help me
<Godet> only xp starting
<fernando_> did you have xp before kubuntu?
<Godet> xp
<Godet> xp before than kubuntu
<fernando_> in the install kubuntu process. at the end.. you get a message to install "grub"
<fernando_> grub is the small program to start xp and kubuntu at the begining..
<fernando_> did you installed???
<Godet> no
<Godet> i installed only kubuntu
<Godet> i will be new linux user
<drbeams> hi, i am having a problem with "insert"  it is typing over what i already have instead of inserting
<Godet> if i can doing..
<ishmeet> hey STDIN can u help me
<Mena> ishmeet, just ask now and wait
<fernando_> kubuntu install the program grub for you.. you only have to say "yes"
<ishmeet> '\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<Godet> hmm
<Godet> i dont remember
<fernando_> the question is.. did you accept to install it?
<Godet> how can i do ?
<Mena> ishmeet, maybe any one else wolud help
<ishmeet> I have this HP deskjet 3910 USB printer. Help me installing it
<Mena> ishmeet, if he got the answer
<Godet> i installed very late.. i cant remember
<ishmeet> yeah ok Mena . Thx again
<Godet> hmm
<Mena> ishmeet, you are welcome:)
<Godet> yes
<fernando_> with the same cd of installation, there is a option to resque the kubuntu system
<BluesKaj> perhaps if you can bootinto windows Godet, then find this page and download and burn the software to a disc : http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<Godet> ok
<Godet> in boot ?
<fernando_> it will be normaly a long process, but if you are new..is the best
<pagux> i am not able to luanch any java applications from kmenu in edgy !
<fernando_> just put you kubuntu cd, start you machine and lock for the option
<Godet> resc.. ok
<pagux> it works fine drapper
<fernando_> and many cases is the same to install it again...
<pagux> while it works fine I run same commands thru shell
<BluesKaj> then boot to the disc and install the Grub bootloader, it will find your kubuntu and windows partitions and list them , then you'll have a choice
<fernando_> and this time..
<fernando_> at the end..dont forget.. you will get the message
<fernando_> to install "grub".. also the system will recognice that you is there xp
<Godet> ok
<ishmeet> ] ] ] ] ] ] ] ] ] ] ] ] ] ] 
<fernando_> and grub will create the list to start any of these system each time you start you machine
<ishmeet> sorry
<Godet> i will try again
<Godet> ok
<Godet> thaks your helps
<fernando_> ;-)
<Godet> i'll be back
<Godet> =)
<ishmeet> hey fernando can u help me too pls :(
<emanuele> E: Impossibile trovare module-assistant
<pagux> i am not able to luanch any java applications from kmenu in edgy !
<pagux> it just  keeps on bouncing
<emanuele> module-assistant?
<pagux> check AM I inVISIBlw :-)
<Mena> pagux, do you installed java at first
<pagux> yeah
<pagux> ->>>>while it works fine I run same commands thru shell
<Mena> pagux, so wait some one will help you
<pagux> ok dear
<ishmeet> hey Mena thats Strange... no body wants to help me
<ishmeet> I dont know why
<pagux> dear pl help him ;-)
<fernando_> ishmeet..
<fernando_> I will try.. :p
<ishmeet> thx fernando
<fernando_> what is the problem?
<ishmeet> i have this usb printer Hp deskjet 3910
<ishmeet> i cannot install it
<Mena> ishmeet, No no no but wait it take long some times but here you are fernande is helping you
<ishmeet> yeah mena thx...
<fernando_> ishmeet: who did you try to install it?
<Mena> ishmeet,ok
<ishmeet> i am using kubuntu... 6.10 on dell inspiron 6400
<fernando_> but how did you try to install it... what did you?
<cntb> ima li bylgari na ubuntu bre ?
<pagux> Ishmeet: I use hp printer with kubutu 6.10
<Ishmeet> I tried the cups method
<pagux> u need/install run hpoj
<fernando_> normally, in "System settings->Printers->Add printer->"
<fernando_> and there you have to see you model..
<Ishmeet> Pagux: is it a usb printer
<Ishmeet> ok wait ....
<pagux> yeah mine too
<pagux> whts the series pcs 1315 ??
<ubuntu_> h'
<ubuntu_> i need to help
<BluesKaj> !bl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Insurg3nt> hey
<Ishmeet> Pagux: the series is Hp deskjet 3910
<fernando_> if you have a usb, you have to plug it and the system will detected
<Insurg3nt> is it normal for the packet manage to not run with fluxbox?
<ubuntu_> fernando_:
<pagux> Ishmeet: follow this ->http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=184838
<Jucato_> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Dr_willis> Insurg3nt,  kde/gnome apps shoud be able to run under any window manager
<pagux> sudo /etc/init.d/hpoj setup
<Godet> fernando_: i am in kubuntu
<Insurg3nt> Dr_willis, thanks, i will look into it
<ackbahr_> Hello
<ackbahr_> !
<Insurg3nt> hai
<ackbahr_> Just downloaded Edgy Eft, and I'm thrilled.... But I'd like to extend the list of sources that apt-cache scan, how can I do that?
<BluesKaj> !bg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Godet> fernando_:  _
<Dr_willis> ackbahr,  i cant say taht ive ever seen using that program to expane the sources.. i always use !easysource
<Dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ackbahr_> Great, thanks!
<Dr_willis> ackbahr,  none of the wiki/forums ive seen ever suggest that apt-cache scan tool. so i always though it wasent a good idea to use.
<ackbahr_> Dr_willis: What do you use?
<BluesKaj> Godet, did you install Grub ?
<pagux> i am not able to luanch any java applications from kmenu in edgy !
<pagux> i am not able to luanch any java applications from kmenu in edgy !
<pagux> i am not able to luanch any java applications from kmenu in edgy !
<Godet> no icant
<Godet> i am in now kubuntu
<evis> YESSS! I made it! I got VIsta works too, thanks god :)
<Dr_willis> ackbahr,  i use that easysource site
<BluesKaj> evis , you installed grub ?
<Dr_willis> evis,  you act as if thats a good thing...
<ackbahr_> ah, ok.... So I'll give it all a try! Thanks!
<Dr_willis> :)
<Godet> but it work from dvd
<evis> hhehe
<Godet> BluesKaj: how i install grub _
<evis> Guys, c`mon, I Love linux, but Bill gates did some good thing too...
<BluesKaj> perhaps if you can bootinto windows Godet, then find this page and download and burn the software to a disc : http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<Godet> witch disk ?
<Godet> windows _
<evis> I don't think that my parents culd you Linux, It's too much for them :)
<Godet> ha okey
<BluesKaj> but since yer in kubuntu Godet, you can do it here
<Godet> i ll take the adress
<Godet> i ll download in wondows
<BluesKaj> evis , I'm 63 and a grandfather ...don't think parents can't do 'things'
<BluesKaj> godet
<BluesKaj> you can download and burn in kubuntu
<emanuele> in update there'isnt module-assistant build-essential
<Godet> yes
<BUGabundo2> hya
<Godet> i downloaded
<Godet> and i write the dvd
<BluesKaj> write a cd
<Godet> no
<Godet> dvd
<BluesKaj> why'
<Godet> it is big
<BluesKaj> it's a small pogram
<evis> BluesKaj: hehehe, I didn't say something like that, but they don't have "Computers background" - I think you have... right? :)
<Godet> hu grab
<Godet> ok
<Godet> i ll back to windows
<Godet> cya
<BluesKaj> well ,not much evis used one for a few yrs at work before retirement, but that was justr excel and outlook email and some apps programs for instruments that i used in the lab workplace .. bought a windows pc 8 yrs ago for home when i retired and haven't looked back
<BluesKaj> I always luv a challenge ...and linux has so many options it's wonderful...and it's 99% FREE ! :)
<ackbahr_> ubotu: ...and how do I make apt-cache take the new list into account?
<ubotu> and: Auto Nice Daemon. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.2-1.1 (edgy), package size 25 kB, installed size 132 kB
<Jucato_> !ubotu | ackbahr_
<ubotu> ackbahr_: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hatta> BluesKaj, no kidding
<hatta> it's all about motivation
<hatta> age doesn't really enter in to it
<BluesKaj> agreed hatta :)
<drbeams> hatta: how old r u ?
<stephans> so whats up with this superkaramba??
<drbeams> cause age does matter
<drbeams> i doubt my 93 year old grandpa could use linux
<BluesKaj> curiosity helps
<stephans> Every tim eI launch it I have to go and reinstall all teh wigets from hot new stuff!!
<drbeams> but he still reads a book just fine
<pagux> i am not able to luanch any java applications from kmenu in edgy !
<pagux> i am not able to luanch any java applications from kmenu in edgy !
<pagux> i am not able to luanch any java applications from kmenu in edgy !
<pagux> i am not able to luanch any java applications from kmenu in edgy !
<pagux> i am not able to luanch any java applications from kmenu in edgy !
<pagux> sudo /etc/init.d/hpoj setup
<stephans> Why do I have to reinstall all the time??
<Dr_willis> pagux,  you realize that everyone has you on ignore by now for that flooding.
<pagux> :-(
<Godet> fernando_ :
<ackbahr_> Dr_willis: I didn't, but I'm strongly thinking of it....
<Staren> Okay, so I'm on a win XP computer and upgrading from a 15GB HDD to a 90GB HDD. However, I want to install Kubuntu for multi-boot use -- It says it needs 2GB, but does it need more for practical use?
<Dr_willis> pagux,  and where are you getting this 'any java applications' from.
<BluesKaj> well, the long winter here in northern Ontario gives one time to pursue indoor hobbies
<stephans> Does anyone know anything about superkaramba?
<pagux> jar files
<pagux> all dev stuff squire-sql
<Dr_willis> pagux,  such as? ryn them from a shell? try making a desktop launcher?
<hatta> yeah Staren, depending on the apps installed
<ackbahr_> Dr_willis: And when I have this new sources.list, how do I take it into account?
<hatta> I like to give it aroung 10gb
<pagux> Dr_willis: from kmenu
<Dr_willis> ackbahr_,  same as the other apt disrtos, apt-get update, and start installing.
<hatta> just so I have enough room for any possible application I'd want
<ackbahr_> ah, ok! (I never know what belongs in apt-cache and apt-get....) Thanks!
<pagux> it runs fine on my laptop (Drapper) not not edgy
<Dr_willis> pagux,  yes you said kmenu, you are saying they ONLY dont work from kmenu? they work in other ways of launching? you are not being very specific.
<pagux> java -jar myFAVJavaapp.jar
<pagux> from shell
<Mena> i need to play egp files
<Mena> 3gp*
<Mena> i cant play it with amrok or mplayer ...any idea
<pagux> u need install codecs
<Dr_willis> pagux,  drag one of the menu icons to the panel,  see what its running exactly, and perhaps make it set to 'run in a terminal' to see if any error messages show up.
<evis> Does anyone knows how to use NTFS-G3?
<pagux> Dr_willis: Good Idea lemme try
<Dr_willis> the only java app i have on this system is frostwire.. and it uses its own script to launch
<pagux> Dr_willis: Can make terminal 2 pause ...i can see sothing poping but vanishes in a milli sec
<ackbahr_> Thanks all, goodbye!
<Rakzor> Does anyone know why a poweroutage would cause a error with the GRUB bootloader?
<Dr_willis> pagux,  check the options, i think thers a close on exit somewhere
<Mena> dr_willis, what is the lib to install for 3gp
<Godet> fernando_: i wrote
<Filthpig> hmm
<Dr_willis> pagux,  theres an advanced  options tab 'do not close terminal on exit'
<Dr_willis> !find 3gp
<judgen> what was the name of the gui for ext2rezise?
<Filthpig> I can't get my crystal window decorations to work under beryl
<ubotu> Package/file 3gp does not exist in edgy
<Filthpig> I actually don't get ANY window decorations to work under beryl
<judgen> hmm i cant seem to be able to resize my currently active partition... anyone know how to achieve this?
<Dr_willis> judgen,  use a live cd, dont resize partitions that are in use..
<BluesKaj> judgen, what partition editor are you using ?
<Godet> BluesKaj :
<larsivi> jhutchins: ping
<Mena> Dr_willis, any idea bout the 3gp problem
<Mena> about*
<BluesKaj> yes Godet/
<Godet> BluesKaj: i download and burnn super_grub_disk_english_0.9550.iso
<Godet> i did
<BluesKaj> good
<judgen> Dr_willis: i dont have a livecd or a empty cd here
<Dr_willis> Mena,  nope.. cant say that ive ever heard of 3gp
<BluesKaj> Godet ,does it load at boot up ?
<Dr_willis> judgen,  resizing a mounted partition can lead to... well.. bad things. :) i guess including loss of all data
<Mena> Dr_willis, its a video file
<Godet> i dont try boot this cd
<Mena> Dr_willis, in any way no problem
<BluesKaj> GParted live cd is the one to use
<j__> is there a way to author flash on linux?
<judgen> is there possibillity to resize a ext partition with the dapper livecd?
<j__> found osflash but I didn't find a definite solution
<Dr_willis> Mena,  vlc cant play it eh?
<BluesKaj> Godet, so you can boot into windows and linux when the compter boots up ...?
<Mena> Dr_willis, okay i will chech i already installed it
<j__> trying to create a quick mock-up of an app here
<judgen> Mena: Realplayer can play 3gp with sound
<phitoo>  Hello all! I'm having difficulties authenticating from Konqueror (Kubuntu Edgy, Django 0.95.1) but no problem with Firefox. No problem receiving cookies though. Any clues?
<Mena> judgen, okay
<Mena> judgen, but video:)
<Mena> judgen, i found something a bout it in ubuntu forums thanks
<Tonio_> Admiral_Chicago: did you retry ?
<Tonio_> seems to work nicelly for everyone :)
<Tonio_> feedback is positive
<Admiral_Chicago> Tonio_: yes, give me a second i got caught up with bug reports
<Tonio_> Admiral_Chicago: sure :)
<Admiral_Chicago> okay updating now...again
<epimeth> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<slyfox> !trunk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trunk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato_> !subversion | slyfox
<ubotu> slyfox: subversion is an open source application used for revision control. It is sometimes abbreviated to svn in reference to the name of its command line interface. Look here for a Subversion How To on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<slyfox> Jucato_: no idea what the bot is tlaking about :) I am still too noob to understand that language
<Jucato_> slyfox: it's not something you'd want to learn about unless you have plans on programming, developing, sending patches, etc
<Dr_willis> wowsers.. bought LEGALLY a new game for windows.. installed it.. and it wouldent run due to the cd-copy protection failing.. had to go get a no-cd crack just for it to work under windows..  Lets see if it fairs any better under wine.
<slyfox> Jucato_: got it
<slyfox> Jucato_: one more question, what is SVN /
<bonbonthejon> !subversion | slyfox
<ubotu> slyfox: subversion is an open source application used for revision control. It is sometimes abbreviated to svn in reference to the name of its command line interface. Look here for a Subversion How To on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<Admiral_Chicago> slyfox: so there are testing version, which aren't full version. maybe a change to the art icon. you wouldn't release a full version, but you put that in a SubVersioN, (SNV) for people using SVN to review and test
<Jucato_> slyfox: SVN = SubVersioN
<Jucato_> Admiral_Chicago: heh that confused even me :P
<Admiral_Chicago> ha, well that's how i understand it
<slyfox> Jucato_: ok
<_ita> have a nice evening
<fernando_> anyone here develop with opengl??
<fernando_> or anyone know a irc chanel for opengl???
<angasule> fernando_: have you tried #opengl ?
<fernando_> not..I did't know about it..thanks a lot :-)
<tazz> in kde When i start beryl-manager it says 'composit manager crashed twice within a minute so it is disabled for this session'.Any idea whats wrong?
<Jucato_> tazz: have you enabled the Composite extension in xorg.conf?
<angasule> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<cavallo> if one port is in use. How I can kill application whicone is using it ?
<tazz> Jucato_, yes i did enable it.
<Jucato_> tazz: best to ask  in #beryl or #ubuntu-effects
<tazz> Jucato_, i am.
<fernando_> angasule: the chanel opengl is dead...
<fernando_> angasule: any other idea...?
<Jucato_> fernando_: you might not find answers here either :)
<Jucato_> fernando_: Google would probably be your best bet
<Admiral_Chicago> Tonio_: sorry i have a lame network. taking a long time to install packages
<Jucato_> fernando_: opengl forums, mailing lists, maybe they even have a channel on a different server
<angasule> fernando_: google
<angasule> http://www.opengl.org
<fernando_> thanks angusule ;-)
<Admiral_Chicago> Tonio_: restarting KDE now.
<Admiral_Chicago> Tonio_: okay what am I testing?
<Jucato_> Admiral_Chicago: the feedback effects when clicking on/opening folders
<Admiral_Chicago> the zoom?
<Admiral_Chicago> i love them
<Admiral_Chicago> Tonio_: keep them.
<Tonio_> Admiral_Chicago: thanks for the feedback ;)
<Tonio_> Admiral_Chicago: I think I'll upload the package just after herd4 freeze
<Admiral_Chicago> should i keep the repo? what do I do with it?
<Azzco> Hi I just bought a Nvidia GeForce card 7600gs... I've got a intel chipset, should I go for AIGLX or just GLX?
<angasule> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Azzco> Thanks angasule :)
<blankfaze> if i have both kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop installed... and i'm going to go with KDE but i want to keep certain gnome apps... should i just start removing what i don't want, or should i remove ubuntu-desktop and then just install what i do want?
<raylu> What do you mean gnome apps? Most of anything that runs in Gnome
<raylu> should run in KDE too.
<Admiral_Chicago> blankfaze: you would only do that if you need the space.
<hatta> ubuntu-desktop is a dummy package that brings in all the dependencies
<Admiral_Chicago> bbiab
<hatta> each application has it's own dependencies though
<blankfaze> admiral:  i just don't want stuff i don't use on the machine
<hatta> so you don't really need the desktop package
<Admiral_Chicago> blankfaze: then do aptitude purge ubuntu-desktop, then install the GNOME apps.
<bewl> what do i need to use svn ?
<Admiral_Chicago> no, ignore that
<Admiral_Chicago> bewl: you shouldn't unless you are doing revision control
<Admiral_Chicago> blankfaze: aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm late to a meeting. bbia
<bewl> Admiral_Chicago: im trying to activate the Non GPL repository for Emerald
<bewl> "svn ls https://svn.generation.no/emerald-themes"
<bewl> is what it is telling me to do
<HymnToLife> bewl, this is a svn repository, not apt
<bewl> right
<HymnToLife> but SVN repositories usually have source code only, you'll need to compile it
<bewl> ahh
<joe_joe_joe> hey
<joe_joe_joe> someone here' I need a litle bit of help
<raylu> o.0, after installing libsvn0, what else do I need to use svn?
<raylu> joe_joe_joe: just ask the channel :D
<HymnToLife> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<keepitclean> how do i setup two different login / session managers such as KDM and GDM on two separate terminals such as VT7 and VT8?
<HymnToLife> !info subversion edgy
<ubotu> subversion: advanced version control system (aka. svn). In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.2-3ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 203 kB, installed size 3020 kB
<HymnToLife> you need this :)
<joe_joe_joe> aight, well I'mhaving a Kernel Panic error - not syncing: Attempted to kill init
<HymnToLife> joe_joe_joe, that's bad, are you using a custom built kernel ?
<joe_joe_joe> nope
<joe_joe_joe> this happens when I put my Kubuntu Edgy CD, and choose the first option, where it says "Install Kubuntu"
<joe_joe_joe> the Kernel starts to load
<joe_joe_joe> and then a black screen with a lot of things, and in the bottom of it, the kernel error msg
<joe_joe_joe> what's wrong..?
<joe_joe_joe> byw, I installed Ubuntu, the Hoary edition yesterday, without any problems
<joe_joe_joe> btw*
<joe_joe_joe> one more thing, I checked the hardware, reset both RAM modules twice, and all the devices... so hardware is not my problem
<raylu> svn: PROPFIND request failed on '/emerald-th'
<raylu> svn: PROPFIND of '/emerald-th': 405 Method Not Allowed (https://svn.generation.no)
<raylu> joe_joe_joe: It's kind of hard to help without the rest of the error messages. Do you see anything else in the giant screen of text that may be useful?
<sb9> SGE_ROOT=sge-root;export $SGE_ROOT
<sb9> gives         export: `sge-root': not a valid identifier
<sb9> any clue anyone ?
<raylu> keepitclean: you still there?
<joe_joe_joe> ok... i'll try that.. I burned it at 24x
<joe_joe_joe> so, yeah lemme try
<raylu> I doubt your CD didn't burn correctly
<keepitclean> raylu: yes, do i know you?
<raylu> [11:57:50]  <keepitclean> how do i setup two different login / session managers such as KDM and GDM on two separate terminals such as VT7 and VT8?
<raylu> Do you have both installed?
<raylu> Or is your question about loading the two automatically at startup?
<intelikey> tty1 [greg@~]  mem
<intelikey> Mem usage: 10/249 MB (4%)
<raylu> note to self: don't do /list agian.
<intelikey> i wonder what is eating 10m of ram....
<raylu> ...10M?
<intelikey> yeah.  my system is using 10m of ram on top of the 4m the kernel uses
<fignew> lol, raylu, /list is pretty extreme
<drkm> what is the keyboard short cut to switch between desktops?
<raylu> I belive it defaults to Ctrl+F(1-4)
<intelikey> vertual desktops in the gui ?
<raylu> fignew: I got a little over 2000 before freenode said "DIE!"
<intelikey> ctrl+left/right will do it wont it?
<raylu> It's configurable, drkm; go to the Keyboard Shortcut settings
<fignew> raylu: is right
* intelikey never saw any use for vertual desktops...
<raylu> I run my chat in a window
<intelikey> i run my chat in a console
<raylu> *chats in a desktop
<raylu> Konversation in this desktop, work in another desktop and
<raylu> I actually happen to have a 4th free right now.
<fignew> virtual desktops are useful if you're easily distracted... like me :)
<BluesKaj> intelikey, I know some IT admins who use them on their networks for reasons i fail to understand
<intelikey> BluesKaj ;/
<BluesKaj> vmware
<fignew> BluesKaj: different virtual thingie
<intelikey> not talking about vmware.  just vertual desktops in xorg/kde
<intelikey> i can understand containing a server in a vmware session
<BluesKaj> oh sorry,  ... goes to corner and shuts up  ;0
<fignew> lol :P
<intelikey> anyone know the ram shoe size of bash ?
<bdnp> stdin: editor are hou here
<wtf> aw :(
<Ace2016> Can anyone help me with something
<Ace2016> its slightly off topic but
<Ace2016> does anyone know what the song is in this video?  http://www.funny-videos.co.uk/404.php
<intelikey> yes something is a word used to denote an object that....
<bdnp> Ace2016: go to www.midomi.com
<intelikey> oh
<intelikey> never mind.
<fernando_> I want to install the libgtk2-dev package but has a conflict with libgtk1.3.. that isn't in adept..
<fernando_> any Idea..???
<intelikey> !libgtk2-dev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libgtk2-dev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !libgtk1.3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libgtk1.3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !libgtk2.0-dev
<ubotu> libgtk2.0-dev: Development files for the GTK+ library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.10.6-0ubuntu3.1 (edgy), package size 2511 kB, installed size 9096 kB
<LjL> !libgtk1.2-dev
<ubotu> libgtk1.2-dev: Development files for the GIMP Toolkit. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.10-18 (edgy), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3736 kB
<Ace2016> bdnp: then what?
<bdnp> go to http://www.postproductie.nl Ace2016 and read the stuff on midomi
<rahmetli> why gnome?
<jhutchins> larsivi: ack.  Heck of a lag there.
<Ace2016> bdnp: i did and how am i supposed to get it to find what i want? does it work in linux?
<larsivi> jhutchins: hehe ;)
<larsivi> jhutchins: you remember we talked about KDE debug symbols ?
<jhutchins> larsivi: Yes.
<jetzi06> Hallo, weis jemand wie man das Touchpad deaktiviert? komischerweise finde ich keinen Eintrag in der Xorg.conf
<jhutchins> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<larsivi> jhutchins: well, I taking kdebase-dbg as an example, adept tells me I will get Broken (install) if I select it for installation
<rahmetli> i really wonder,why do they use gnome?
<larsivi> it has a dep on konq4-3.5.6~edgy1 I think it was
<fernando_> jetzi06: if isn't on you xorg, probably the hardware wasn't recognice
<jhutchins> larsivi: Hm. It might think you need some of the debugging tools to make the output useful.
<jhutchins> larsivi: Do you really think you can tell from the debug report of what was executing when the program crashed what you will need to do to fix it?
<raylu> Hm...can someone help me with CVS?
<larsivi> jhutchins: me? no idea - it's always the same QPixmap symbol that's at the top
<fdoving> raylu: depends on the problem..
<jhutchins> larsivi: Basically, the debug output would be useful to a programmer who was workig with you on the bug.
<raylu> Heh, not a problem. I just don't know how to use it download anything. I've already logged in
<raylu> And I want to get linux dc++ from it's repository.
<jhutchins> larsivi: My main point was that all those symbol errors were just a matter of you not having debuggig installed and set up.
<jhutchins> larsivi: The level at which we work here is a lot simpler and shallower than analysing actual code.
<jhutchins> larsivi:  Mostly we presume that there's a conflict or configuration problem.
<fdoving> raylu: cvs co url
<jhutchins> larsivi: If that's not it, we try to define exactly what goes wrong where and file a good bug report.
<jhutchins> !cvs
<ubotu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<fdoving> raylu: http://www.b.ali.btinternet.co.uk/DCPlusPlus/cvsAccess.html
<raylu> thanks
<rahmetli> is the version of the kernel dependent with the OS version? i m using 6.06 as OS version
<jhutchins> rahmetli: There really isn't an OS besides the kernel.  Do you mean you're using kubuntu 6.06?
<rahmetli> yes jhutchins
<jhutchins> Ok, that's usually referred to as the "distribution" version.
<larsivi> jhutchins: someone else reported a similar crash once, but it mostly seems like it's at my pc - rather frustrating - I may try to reinstall the qt packages
<jhutchins> rahmetli: Kubuntu is just a bundle of seperate packages that have been collected.
<rahmetli> thanks jhutchins
<jhutchins> rahmetli: Anyway:  Usually there will be several kernels available for each of the distribution versions, but eventually they stop packaging new ones for the older releases.
<traisen> What is the list of packages available for kununtu - same as ubuntu - just KDE is default install?
<jhutchins> rahmetli: You can determine your kernel version with uname.  uname -r will show just the version number, uname -a will show some other info.
<rahmetli> so what is the difference between dapper and edgy?
<jhutchins> rahmetli: You might consider upgrading to 6.10.
<rahmetli> packages?
<jhutchins> rahmetli: newer packages, later versions of underlying code.
<traisen> Are packages listed somewhere?
<jhutchins> traisen: Essentially.  You can install packages from any of the *buntu distros on any of the others, although you may need to add quite a lot of supporting files at first.
<jhutchins> traisen: There are literally thousands of packages. You probably would want to use a search tool from the apt system to find what you want.
<jhutchins> traisen: You could just browse the mirrors.
<jhutchins> !changelog
<rahmetli> jhutchins: thanks again.
<traisen> jhutchins: that's normal, but not all distro include development packages
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changelog - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jetzi06> hello, how can i deactivate the touchpad of my laptop? there is no entry in the Xorg.conf
<LjL> !apt-listchanges
<ubotu> apt-listchanges: Display change history from .deb archives. In component main, is optional. Version 2.59-0.3ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 48 kB, installed size 328 kB
<jhutchins> rahmetli: There is a changelog somewhere that says what changed between releases, check the kubuntu web site or wiki.
<joe_joe_joe> jhutchins I'm having a problem, it's just that I'm having a "kernel panic - not syncing: attempted to kill init!" error msg
<jhutchins> traisen: Usually devel packages aren't included by default but are available.
<joe_joe_joe> I burned the cd at 8x, same thing
<joe_joe_joe> I used md5 to check the image, and it's fine
<jhutchins> joe_joe_joe: Did you check the md5sum of the iso?
<jhutchins> Good.
<jhutchins> Did you verify the MD5 of the CD after you burned it?
<joe_joe_joe> oh
<joe_joe_joe> no
<joe_joe_joe> just a sec
<jhutchins> md5sum /dev/cdrw
<iuli> who have a driver for Philips 170S ?
<iuli> pls
<raylu> Er...what is that?
<jhutchins> iuli: You shouldn't need a driver for the display itself, you need the driver for your video card.
<jhutchins> joe_joe_joe: Your CD burning software might have a "verify" option that might help.
<bdnp> is there anybody overhere who is a native speaker in english and good at it, could give me a hand
<jhutchins> bdnp: Are we that bad?  I'm a native speaker.
<iuli> I have an old Nvidia 256
<bdnp> well i am not a native speaker jhutchins
<bdnp> oke could you edit a little blog entry
<joe_joe_joe> jhutchins it doesn't, I already checked
<joe_joe_joe> so that's... bad
<joe_joe_joe> lemme try to check my cd
<SuPeRmY> eya
<jhutchins> joe_joe_joe: No, just use md5sum to check it.  Oh, drat, that means you have to already be in Linux.  Hm.
<SuPeRmY> can someone help me with my screen resolution
<jhutchins> joe_joe_joe: Not sure how you check the CD in windows.
<jhutchins> bdnp: What do you need?
<bdnp> oke
<joe_joe_joe> jhutchins lol..... my Ubuntu is not working
<joe_joe_joe> ........
<jhutchins> joe_joe_joe: Yeah, it sounds like it's not able to read the drive.
<jhutchins> er, disc.
<rahmetli> i use 6.06,if i update it, why should i upgrade it to 6.10?
<SuPeRmY> can someone help me with my screen resolution someone who speaks dutch whould be handfull but i can understand english also pls send me a pm plz
<SuPeRmY> its about kubuntu 6.10
<jhutchins> rahmetli: If you're happy with how it's running, there's no real need to.
<jhutchins> joe_joe_joe: There are some boot options you can give the system as it starts up.
<joe_joe_joe> jhutchins ok.... like what?
<jhutchins> joe_joe_joe: I haven't worked with kubuntu enough to be sure of the specifics, but there should be info on the web page.
<jhutchins> joe_joe_joe: two of the most likely are noapic and noacpi.  There's also noframebuffer, but that would be a different problem than what you have.
<SuPeRmY> can someone help me with my screen resolution someone who speaks dutch whould be handfull but i can understand english also pls send me a pm plz on kubuntu 6.10
<jhutchins> SuPeRmY: Sorry, I don't know very much about video configuration in ubuntu yet.
<SuPeRmY> blah :p
<jhutchins> SuPeRmY: Have you checked to see if there is a better driver available for your card?
<SuPeRmY> well basicly i cant make my resolution bigger then 640 by 480 jhutchins
<jhutchins> SuPeRmY: That sounds like a driver problem.
<SuPeRmY> and i prefer it around 1024
<SuPeRmY> so how can i solve it jhutchins
<SuPeRmY> any idea
<jhutchins> rahmetli: Actually, a lot of people are happier sticking with 6.06 (Dapper Drake).
<jetzi06> hello, how can i deactivate the touchpad of my laptop? there is no entry in the Xorg.conf
<jhutchins> SuPeRmY: I would begin by determining what video card or chipset you have, and searching the web for info specific to it and linux.
<jhutchins> SuPeRmY: some of the newer ATI and Nvidia cards work better with drivers from the manufacturer.
<jhutchins> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<joe_joe_joe> hey is there any way I can check my cd with md5, but from windows?
<jhutchins> jetzi06: If all else fails, cut out a bit of card to put over it.
<jhutchins> jetzi06: You can probably search for "disable touchpad linux" and get some help.
<isca> buonasera
<MetaBookfoziS> what type of ideo files plays kubunu live cd, without any plugin/codec
<MetaBookfoziS> ?
<MetaBookfoziS> [kaffeine] 
<MetaBookfoziS> if i convert to ogg, it is nasty, so i want an oher format, or help why it's nasty
<jhutchins> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DarthFrog> MetaBookfoziS: What's wrong with ogg?
<voicu> what's the panel's binary, i killed and it won
<voicu> 't revive itself
<DarthFrog> What I'd like to know is how to switch the boot splash screen from Ubuntu to Kubuntu.
<MetaBookfoziS> if i convert form avit to ogg with ffmpeg2theora
<DarthFrog> voicu: kicker
<MetaBookfoziS> the frame are blurred
<voicu> oh yeah
<voicu> thanks
<MetaBookfoziS> and like a grid ...
<merovinge> okay... serious recurring problem.  Is anyone here good with the nitty-gritty of X?
<DarthFrog> merovinge: What's the problem?
<merovinge> DarthFrog, the past two installs of Kubuntu I've done (6.10 knot 3 and 6.10 normal release) I've had a problem where after some update, X won't start without booting up in the recovery kernel as root
<DarthFrog> merovinge: And how do you fix it?
<merovinge> I just run in root and deal with it, then backup what's important, install again and have the same problem, lol.
<DarthFrog> merovinge: how do you deal with it?  What do you specifically have to do?
<merovinge> DarthFrog, I switch to the recovery kernel at bootup with GRUB, then run startx as root
<DarthFrog> merovinge: And X starts without complaint then?
<merovinge> DarthFrog, Aside from that, I don't know how to fix it.
<merovinge> yes.
<DarthFrog> merovinge: Have you read the /var/log/Xorg.0 log file to see what problem is reported?
<merovinge> DarthFrog,  I noticed some problems in the logs because my xconf.org had input sections for a tablet pc, which I don't have and X couldn't find the devices, but I've fixed that and can't find anything else.
<nanook> hello people, i cant set vlc as the default player in kubuntu 6.10, it always comes up with kaffeine which i don't like..... why is this?
<DarthFrog> merovinge: When X doesn't start, what errors are logged?
<DarthFrog> nanook: use kcontrol to set vlc to be the file association.
<parkerw207> anyone here use berly ?
<Coder[] > Hello
<parkerw207> beryl*
<Coder[] > Hi ppl
<nanook> DarthFrog: ok, thanks i'll try
<MetaBookfoziS> DarthFrog > hmm
<joe_joe_joe> jhutchins, I checked my cd already, and it has no errors.... what else could be happening?
<MetaBookfoziS> how can i get playing movies in openoffice, under kubuntu lvecd?
<Coder[] > i need help
<Coder[] > please
<parkerw207> what is wrong Coder[]  ?
<Coder[] > Yesterday I bought Kubuntu 6.10
<Coder[] > Today
<parkerw207> yes ?
<Coder[] > I can not install him
<Coder[] > because
<HymnToLife> "bought' ?
<SuPeRmY> ;p
<Coder[] > yes
<parkerw207> why doesnt it work ?
<SuPeRmY> well i got it instaled last week and it was pretty easy
<Coder[] > video
<SuPeRmY> bah idd
<Coder[] > i have Nvidia 6800GS
<SuPeRmY> that sucks
<merovinge> DarthFrog, sorry for the time... here's the last error I can find in Xorg.0.log: Error opening /dev/wacom : Invalid argument
<nanook> DarthFrog: now it works ok, thanks a lot
<SuPeRmY> well
<SuPeRmY> i mean video
<DarthFrog> merovinge: no lines like "Fatal: no screens found"?
<parkerw207> ahh right well i dont know anything about video card compatabilities
<parkerw207> !videcards
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about videcards - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SuPeRmY> Coder[]  a 85hz video card works the best i heard or more
<merovinge> DarthFrog, no.
<DarthFrog> merovinge: the log file is rewritten every time X starts.  You will have to examine it *when* X doesn't start.
<joe_joe_joe> hey, I still have the Kernel Panic error here
<SuPeRmY> i got 60 hz and cant get the resolution bigger then 640 by 480
<Coder[] > i don't know
<DarthFrog> nanook: You're welcome.
<joe_joe_joe> attempted to kill init!, and I checked the image with md5, and even my cd, I burned it at 8x, and still...
<Coder[] > When system is loaded
<Coder[] > On screen i have a strip
<Coder[] > zebra
<Admiral_Chicago> joe_joe_joe: what version?
<Coder[] > )
<merovinge> DarthFrog, the .old is the previous start, right?
<joe_joe_joe> i'm trying to install kubuntu Edgy
<Coder[] > sorry bad english
<alhen_hidden> art
<alhen_hidden> thou
<Coder[] > i'm too
<SuPeRmY> joe_joe_joe are u sure u burned it as image
<DarthFrog> merovinge: check the time stamp.
<joe_joe_joe> SuPeRmY, yes I'm sure :D I've done it before
<joe_joe_joe> Admiral_Chicago, when I boot, I choose the first option, Install Kubuntu, and it starts to load the kernel, and then the error mssage comes up
<Coder[] > What I should make to set up video to framebuffer or vesa
<sparrw> adept notifier gets annoying after updating my sources to feisty  :)
<joe_joe_joe> SuPeRmY, if you know what else could happen, please talk :)
<SuPeRmY> joe_joe_joe check the cd for mistakes
<joe_joe_joe> I mean, what else could be happening
<SuPeRmY> there is an opyion like that
<Coder[] > help me
<joe_joe_joe> SuPeRmY, already did, just 5 mins ago
<sparrw> Coder[] : framebuffer is best for non-X graphics.  vesa or fglrx (ati) or nv/nvidia are better for X
<SuPeRmY> well then it should be working else something went wrong on burning i think
<merovinge> DarthFrog, I'll try restarting X as a regular user again and check the logs. Thanks... brb
<Coder[] > I know
<Coder[] > But
<Coder[] > My monitor in streeps
<Coder[] > My monitor in strips
<SuPeRmY> to low video card i think Coder[] 
<Admiral_Chicago> joe_joe_joe: have you checked your md5?
<Coder[] > How?
<Coder[] > I can't normal install OS
<joe_joe_joe> Admiral_Chicago, yes, I just downloaded it.... and the image is fine ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> i've *never* had a problem with disc images
<Admiral_Chicago> so i'm not sure how to help you.
<Coder[] > How many there is at you a traffic
<joe_joe_joe> aight, that's fine :) thanks anyway
<Admiral_Chicago> there may be information on the forums
<Coder[] > I have 49.95$ / 1 Gb
<Coder[] > i'm interested
<joe_joe_joe> oh man, I asked like a hundred of times, and I get no response
<joe_joe_joe> ubuntuforums
<joe_joe_joe> and kubuntuforums
<Coder[] > because i'm from russia
<Admiral_Chicago> joe_joe_joe: have you tried burning a new cd?
<Admiral_Chicago> or is it every cd
<Coder[] > What I should to do that set up x.org configuration
<joe_joe_joe> every cd
<joe_joe_joe> the Hoary, 5.04 worked fine, it's an original cd
<joe_joe_joe> now when I burn this one, I get that error
<joe_joe_joe> could be my burner......
<joe_joe_joe> I dunno
<Coder[] > i want blueray
<Coder[] > drive
<fdoving> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<fdoving> Coder[] : ^^
<fernando_> joe_joe_joe: try you cd on another machine
<fernando_> only to see if start normally...
<raylu> I love my internet </3 =\
<Coder[] > i have console
<joe_joe_joe> yah
<joe_joe_joe> i'll try that :)
<fernando_> you dont need to install kubuntu..only to see if the problem is the cd
<Coder[] > goodbye
<merovinge> DarthFrog, strangely I was able to start kdm and log in as my regular user at last... I cleaned out part of my hard drive since the last time I attempted this, and I have also noted a correlation to a full hard drive when this problem comes up
<merovinge> DarthFrog, ever heard of anything like that before?
<volo> merovinge, that is normal and expected
<Coder[] > Who is from russia
<fdoving> !ru | coder[] 
<ubotu> coder[] :    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<merovinge> volo, really?  I haven't filled up my hard drive very much until recently.  Had no idea.  It seemed strange that I could start it from root, just not a normal user
<fernando_> coder: did you try the channel from russia?
<rexbron> I have had a regression with feisty, dmesg recongnieses my printer, but the print wizard does not believe that there is any local printer
<rexbron> would anyone be able yo help be troubleshoot?
<rexbron> *to me
<volo> merovinge, 5% of hard drive space is reserved for root alone to use... so you should never be able as user to completely fill your hard drive
<merovinge> volo, huh.  Thanks.
<volo> merovinge, yw
<bdnp> jhutchins: still here
<bdnp> my mother called me so i was on the phone
<premier_> is there a way to determine how much time a particular process is using?
<fdoving> premier_: you mean like 'time command' ?
<fernando_> I want to install gtk2.0-dev on kubuntu and I get the follow error:
<fernando_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<fernando_> libgtk2.0-dev: Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (= 2.10.6-0ubuntu3) but 2.10.6-0ubuntu3.1 is to be installed
<fernando_> Depends: libpango1.0-dev (>= 1.12) but it is not going to be installed
<fernando_> Depends: libcairo2-dev (>= 1.2.0) but it is not going to be installed
<fernando_> E: Broken packages
<fernando_> how can _I solve this problem??
<raylu> fernando_: what command are you using to install it?
<raylu> Funny because I installed this package less than an hour ago fine with: sudo aptitude install libgtk2.0-dev
<premier_> fdoving: theres a program running (or something) that causes my computer to go to 100% cpu about every 3 secs.  Also, something is causing my computer to stall for about 10-20 secs when logging off.
<premier_> I had to reinstall some stuff, and thats when it started
<fdoving> premier_: use 'top' to see all processes.
<fernando_> sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<fernando_> raylu: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<raylu> o.0, I'm not sure
<raylu> I guess you could try installing pango and cairo first
<premier_> what is apt-index watch?
<fernando_> but I get the same error
<fernando_> but only with cairo
<premier_> and init for that matter
<fernando_> if I try to install cairo I get:
<fdoving> premier_: if you do for example 'apt-get update' on the commandline, apt-index-watch sees that you did that, and update the other frontend intexes (for adept in our case).
<fernando_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<fernando_>   libcairo2-dev: Depends: libpng12-dev but it is not going to be installed
<fernando_> E: Broken packages
<fdoving> premier_: init is the first process, the mother of all processes, it can't be killed easily.
<premier_> yeah, apt-index-watch is using 20-60% cpu every three seconds, and its interfering with a game Im playing
<premier_> init isnt a problem
<fdoving> fernando_: then try 'sudo apt-get install libpng12-dev'
<raylu> fernando_: Then...perhaps you should install libpng12-dev too :P. On another note, it seems like apt-get isn't resolving dependencies
<raylu> Try using adept or aptitude.
<fdoving> raylu: apt-get isn't very smart at complex situations...
<raylu> fdoving, what's the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<fernando_> ok..
<fdoving> raylu: apt-get is a simple command-line only thing. aptitude is more advanced, with a curses gui etc.
<raylu> etc being? Because command-line-wise, they seem to be the exact same
<excitatory> raylu: mostly that aptitude has package tracking (especially with meta packages) and will install suggested packages automatically.
<Dr_willis> aptitude - really could use some.. work. :) heh
<raylu> Oh. Then I guess fernando_ should use aptitude instead of apt-get?
<Dr_willis> apptitude is supposed to be smarter - if i have some issues with apt-get ing some stuff.. some aptitude fixes things.
<raylu> Why would you ever want to use apt-get instead of aptitude?
<Dr_willis> aptitude seems tobe a little weird in ways.. once it decided to remove 300+ packages..
<Dr_willis> then the next step... reinstalled them all
<raylu> Oh. Yeah my friend said he managed to uninstall kde with it once.
<Dr_willis> not 'quite' sure the logic was with it.
<fdoving> aptitude can suggest solutions, but they are not always that good.
<Dr_willis> apttitude is better at rembering stuff that got installed and removing it and the related packages to it. I belive is its core benifit
<raylu> I see. Well, I guess I'm going to continue using apt-get since I only half understand what I'm doing most of the time anyway.
<raylu> *aptitude
<fernando_> my new error:
<fernando_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<excitatory> raylu: if you say wanted to try gnome, and were installing the ubuntu-desktop package.. use aptitude since if you down the line want to remove it, aptitude will have tracked all of the packages that the ubuntu-desktop meta-package installed and will properly remove all of its dependencies.  Whereas apt-get will only remove the meta package and will leave you with a lot of manual work to do.
<fernando_>   libgtk2.0-dev: Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (= 2.10.6-0ubuntu3) but 2.10.6-0ubuntu3.1 is installed.
<fernando_> Resolving dependencies...
<fernando_> The following actions will resolve these dependencies:
<fernando_> Keep the following packages at their current version:
<fernando_> libgtk2.0-dev [Not Installed] 
<raylu> Haha. I see.
<fdoving> excitatory: (note: apt-get does that too, now. i completely agree with using aptitude though)
<fernando_> seem to be that the problem is the new kernel..
<premier_> how can I downgrade a program like apt-index-watcher without screwing anything up?
<raylu> fernando_, is this with aptitude or adept?
<fernando_> aptitude, adept just show that isn't possible.. because some dependencies...but nothing else..
<Dr_willis> premier_,  read the apt-get howtos and guides.. i think its doable.. apt has a LOT of features.. most of which normal people never need.
<fernando_> seem to be that aptitude is more smart
<Dr_willis> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Dr_willis> aptitude trys to be smarter. :)
<raylu> fernando_, aptitude seemed to propose the solution: do nothing. Not too smart :P
<rahmetli> how can i create a user with same priviliges as default user created at installation?
<Dr_willis> theres always the force option.. or remove the packages it dont want to overwrite and reinstall the stuff..
<fernando_> It was created more smart..
<fernando_> noted.."smart"...
<fernando_> please... let us be realistic...
<raylu> fernando_, oh wait...you're right
<raylu> It doesn't like your ubuntu3.1
<fernando_> anyway... I have the same problem still
<Dr_willis> fernando_,  clarify and restate the problem?
<fernando_> yes-> libgtk2.0-dev: Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (= 2.10.6-0ubuntu3) but 2.10.6-0ubuntu3.1 is installed.
<raylu> He's trying to install libgtk-dev
<raylu> *2
<fernando_> now.. because is for ubuntu 3 and I have 3.1
<fernando_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<fernando_>   libgtk2.0-dev: Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (= 2.10.6-0ubuntu3) but 2.10.6-0ubuntu3.1 is installed.
<fernando_> Resolving dependencies...
<fernando_> The following actions will resolve these dependencies:
<fernando_> Keep the following packages at their current version:
<fernando_> libgtk2.0-dev [Not Installed] 
<Dr_willis> ive done some 'things' in the past to kick the programs in the head.. use the 'force' option... (proberly not good) or uninstall the INSTALLED one.. and let it reinstall the other.
<fdoving> premier_: instead of removing it, running adept fixes this, iirc.
<Dr_willis> i forget what i had to do that for.. :) i tend to have all the repos enabled.. and a totally screwy system.
<fernando_> probably is connected with the last kernel upgrade..few days a go..
<fernando_> I think everybody here did it.
<Dr_willis> fernando_, i dont see the logic of that conclusion.
<raylu> I did it, but aptitude installed it fine on the first try
<raylu> It says it requres ubuntu3 but 3.1 is installed, Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> gtk-dev wants to match the gtk libs installed.. for some reson theres no update to the -dev packages it seems.
<Dr_willis> its possible someone goofed in the updates, or server, mirrors. and a package is missing. let mesee what i have
<fernando_> Dr_willis.. : Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (= 2.10.6-0ubuntu3) but 2.10.6-0ubuntu3.1 is installed.
<fernando_> that is the dependence problem..
<raylu> Wait, fernando_, have you installed libgtk2?
<raylu> .0-0
<fernando_> of course..
<premier_> fdoving: Im been read up on this too.  It appears that I can kill it but changing a critical script to say "exit 0".  Hopefully they'll fix this by the next update
<fernando_> :-)
<Dr_willis> wowsers - gtk-dev is also bringing in --------->  libatk1.0-dev libcairo2-dev libexpat1-dev libfontconfig1-dev libfreetype6-dev libglib2.0-dev libpango1.0-dev libpng12-dev libxcursor-dev libxfixes-dev  libxft-dev libxinerama-dev libxrender-dev x11proto-fixes-dev x11proto-render-dev x11proto-xinerama-dev
<raylu> Yep. I remember there being in a giant load of crap too :D
<Dr_willis> it installed however fine.
<raylu> It sounds like force wouldn't screw anything up in this case...
<Dr_willis> Setting up libgtk2.0-dev (2.10.6-0ubuntu3.1) ...
<fernando_> how can I do that??
<raylu> fernando_, wasn't there some error with cairo, png, and something else?
<blue|palm> does anybody know how to change the window manager kde loads at startup?
<fernando_> wait.. I am searching for information
<The_Machine_> I lost my speaker icon down on my KDE taskbar - how do i get it back?
<The_Machine_> I can't find it *anywhere*
<fernando_> raylu: I have some fany information
<fdoving> The_Machine_: alt+f2 'kmix'
<raylu> ?
<fernando_> adapter shows problem conflict with: libgtk1.3-dev
<The_Machine_> Thanks!!
<fernando_> but.. this package isn't on my list..
<raylu> what happens when you do "sudo aptitude remove libgtk1.3-dev"?
<fernando_> so... how can I removed??
<The_Machine_> hey fdoving, i'm not sure why it went away - how do i make it so it doesn't again?  :)
<raylu> The_Machine_, I imagine that would depend on how it "went away" in the first place...
<fdoving> the_machine_, leave it running, restart it if it disapepars again. :)
<The_Machine_> k
<The_Machine_> fair enough
<mshade> !mx1000
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mx1000 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raylu> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<raylu> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<raylu> !pie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<raylu> Haha.
<raylu> oh, wow!
<raylu> !pi
<ubotu> pi: Compute Archimedes' constant Pi to arbitrary precision. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.11-1 (edgy), package size 7 kB, installed size 56 kB
<raylu> !!
<raylu> !libcln
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libcln - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raylu> !libcln4
<ubotu> libcln4: Class Library for Numbers (C++). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.11-1 (edgy), package size 391 kB, installed size 1064 kB
<fernando_> reylu: I didn't
<fernando_> raylu: I did it
<Skrot> !sun-java6-bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sun-java6-bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fernando_> :-)
<Skrot> Is there a backport of java6 for edgy?
<raylu> There is free java. Sun java seems to eat adept/aptitude
<raylu> fernando_, what did you do?
<Skrot> eat adept?
<raylu> Yeah. It needs you to accept the license agreement, which you can't do
<Skrot> So i'll just use apt-gt?
<Skrot> apt-get*
<raylu> Er...I imagine it would eat that too.
<Skrot> i see
<fernando_> the problem was ubuntu 3.1.. so I downgrade the package to 3.0
<fernando_> that was all
<Skrot> So there's no go? ;)
<raylu> There is a free java; let me find it.
<raylu> Are you looking for JRE or JDK?
<Skrot> Does it have any other advantages over sun java other than being free?
<raylu> Well, both are supposed to be free
<Skrot> Yes, but sun's java isn't 100% free yet i think
<raylu> But I believe my Kubuntu install came with the freejava RE
<fdoving> Skrot: sun java got the huge advantage that it actually works with most java apps.
<raylu> and all I needed to install was java-gcjp-compat for the DE
<Skrot> fdoving: Thats what I thought. And thats why I rather want sun java. I need it for school etc.
<raylu> fdoving, did you manage to install Sun java?
<fdoving> Skrot: i guess you can install 'java-package' from multiverse, and get java from sun directly. '/msg ubotu java' for more info.
<dwidmann> Skrot: I do believe they opened the Sun Java 7 tree, at least that's what I heard a while back
<fdoving> raylu: of course. (i do use ibm-java though, because my laptop is a powerpc)
<Skrot> I've already got java6 from feisty (made .deb's myself), but it seems not to respond to the LD_LIBRARY_PATH env :|
<Skrot> That's why I thought of trying the backports if there where any (my debs are more recent)
<raylu> o.0
<raylu> At least Konversation closed the connection before it crashed :D
<LjL> that's kind of it
<claudiu> hi all
<HymnToLife> !hi | claudiu
<ubotu> claudiu: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<rahmetli> herkes dizi izlemeye mi gidio AQ :)
<Godet> ne dizisi
<rahmetli> espiri :)
<Godet> =)
<Wulfe> i would like to get some help with amarok ... no streaming audio
<DrCurl> hi
<DrCurl> I changed the colorscheme in the prefs
<DrCurl> I would like to go back to kubuntu default
<DrCurl> I just can't find it into the list, it disappeared :|
<fernando> who can I set a variable like cxx on the system, but permanent???
<epimeth> this might be a bit of a reach... but does anyone know how to create a personalized debian/(k)ubuntu install disc?
<fernando> because if I use export, is only on that terminal..
<epimeth> say I know exactly what packages I want installed by default, how do I restrict / add packages to the ones installed by the disk?
<epimeth> this is probably more of a debian question than a kubuntu one, but I figured you guys might know
<fernando> who can I set a variable like cxx on the system, but permanent??? because if I use export, the variable exist only on that terminal..
<epimeth> do you want it for all users or just your user?
<epimeth> fernando ^
<Alumin> is it just me, or is there no gVim item in the K menu?
<Alumin> I mean, I can just create one, but that seems odd
<evis> How can I do that NTFS-3G will start automaticly on KDE starts?
<evis> I need to put some command...
<epimeth> fernando:  again, do you want it for all users or just your user?
<fernando> epimeth: mmm for me..but anyway tell me for all users :-) to learn more
<epimeth> fernando: in your home directory is a file called .bashrc
<epimeth> it executes the commands that appear there whenever you log in
<epimeth> you can put an export command there
<epimeth> if you want it for all users, there is a bashrc in the /etc folder
<fernando> thanks.. :-)
<fernando> each day more and more..... :-)
<Dr_willis> mann.. shoveled snow 4 times now.. it keeps comming back
<Dr_willis> fernando,  a read of some bash tutorials, and the advanced bash scripting guide - does wonders.
<epimeth> no worries
<Dr_willis> Print the guide out.. keep it in the '
<fdoving> Dr_willis: where is all that snow?
<Dr_willis> 'reading room' :) aka the bathroom
<Dr_willis> fdoving,  in indiana right now.
<epimeth> Doc: print? whats that?
<Dr_willis> its a light powery stuff.. ya shovel it and its like shoveling fluuf
<Dr_willis> i pulled my car into the drive an hr ago.. and its coverd now..
<epimeth> I miss snow...
<Dr_willis> epimeth,  No you dont...
<epimeth> totally do
* Dr_willis hands epimeth  a shovel
<Dr_willis> you WILL.
<epimeth> if I'm freezing my ass off I expect, nay, demand! there be snow
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> Get shoveling boy!
<Dr_willis> :)
<fernando> dr_willlis: where si that tutorial?
<fdoving> Dr_willis: heh.. fun, we had -22.5C some days ago, pretty cold.
<Dr_willis> !abs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about abs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<epimeth> ya... *that* I don't miss
<Dr_willis> hmm
<Dr_willis> google for that 'advanced bash scripting guide'
<epimeth> antilock breaking system?
<epimeth> :-p
<Dr_willis> we have had a mild winter so far.. this is the first real big snow
<Ace2016> Hi all anyone know a good pop email checker,  not an email app, something that'll say how many new emails i have
<Ace2016> its for gmail
<Dr_willis> i got ABS and AWD on my car
<Ace2016> and for hotmail if possible
<Dr_willis> !info checkgmail
<ubotu> checkgmail: Alternative Gmail Notifier for Linux via Atom feeds. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10-1 (edgy), package size 46 kB, installed size 204 kB
<Dr_willis> !find gmail
<ubotu> Found: mozilla-thunderbird-enigmail, checkgmail, enigmail-locale-ca, enigmail-locale-cs, enigmail-locale-de (and 23 others)
<Ace2016> oh cool
<Dr_willis> as for hotmail.. they dnt support the pop3 stuff.. but i think theres some tools that can do it..
<Dr_willis> well the FREE hotmail dont support it ( i think)
<epimeth> well doc.. you seem knowledgable... maybe you can help me out?
<hellcattrav> oi oi
<Dr_willis> epimeth,  depends. :) i got a cake in the oven also.. heh heh
<epimeth> yum
<Dr_willis> had to run the grandbaby to the Emergancy room IN the snow this morning also...
<Ace2016> Dr_willis: thanks
<Dr_willis> so i had to shovel. heh heh
<Dr_willis> and again when we got back.
<Dr_willis> gotta love 1 yr olds.
<Dr_willis> 15 min till the cake is done.
<marcel> lu't all
<epimeth> so its like this... kubuntu adds a lot of stuff I just don't want or need by default, but I prefer the (k)ubuntu packages over the debian ones.  is there any way for me to create a kubuntu install disc with the packages *I* want instead of the ones it comes with?
<ackbahr> I'm trying to configure powernowd, because it won't go under 600mhz to save battery... Is this what I'm looking for http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_configure_powernowd , or is this to change the threshold where frequency is adapted?
<epimeth> and hope your grandchild is okay!
<epimeth> s/hope/i hope
<Dr_willis> epimeth,  ive never masteered my own cd. ya could just use a server install and write a script to install the packages you want.
<evis> k, this is my fstab: http://nopaste.info/77049a9e22.html - where I need to put ntfs-3g command?
<Dr_willis> 1 yr old + dog   and 1 yr old does not understand dog is NOT a teddy bear.. = overly hugged dog.. and scratched baby. :)
<Dr_willis> dog is mad also. :)
<epimeth> ahh... hope it wasn't too bad
<Frost^> Hello. I'm having a little problem - I try to create a music collection with Amarok, but when I'm presented with the directory selection screen, I cannot see all of the directories.
<Frost^> I can only browse /media and /home
<fdoving> !hidden
<ubotu> Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles . This will be removed in Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<Frost^> Can anyone tell me what to do?
<Frost^> Oh
<Frost^> Drat. How is that a feature?
<Frost^> Oh well, thanks.
<fdoving> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<Dr_willis> just a scratch...
<fdoving> tells you how to disable it.
<hellcattrav> hey I'm trying to get my wireless printer set up and i was looking on line and i found this:  http://hplip.sourceforge.net/supported_devices/inkjet_aio.html
<Frost^> Ok, thanks.
<hellcattrav> ive an HP photosmart 2710
<Dr_willis> Frost^,  thats a feature. :) thats being removed.. heh heh
<Frost^> This distribution sure is different than what I'm used to.
<lenny__> ba
<Dr_willis> theres some logic and sence to it.. :) but some annoyances in other ways
<Frost^> Well, at least it's easy to disable, I guess.
<rahmetli> how to install kubuntu if there is a raid in the system?
<HymnToLife> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<jhutchins> Frost^: The idea is not to overwhelm you with a list of files you don't need to worry about.
<Frost^> Hmm, you know, I'll give it a go and keep it on for now then.
<defiant> Can anyone tell me what I need to do to make a webserver with Kubuntu please?
<fdoving> !lamp | defiant
<ubotu> defiant: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<epimeth> fdoving... you have the easiest job in the room... just memorize all of the ubotu bangs and regurgitate them on demand :-)
<fdoving> epimeth: yep :)
<Frost^> Thanks for you help guys. You sure are quick helpers :)
<epimeth> taking rtfm to a whole new level
<Frost^> Oh, another thing, is there a place where I can read about ubuntu/kubuntu in a more advanced manner? e.g. as for how the boot sequence works etc.
<epimeth> Doc... hows the cake?
<adaptr> !upstart | Frost^
<ubotu> Frost^: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<defiant> is it sudo apt-get install apcahe?
<Frost^> Thanks again.
<defiant> *apache
<epimeth> apache2
<epimeth> but thats without php support
<defiant> I need the one with php support
<epimeth> i forget the exact package for with php support.. but fdoving will spit it up in a sec...
<Dr_willis> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Dr_willis> epimeth,  someone ate all my iceing!
<epimeth> stupid dog~!
<Dr_willis> epimeth,  i think it was the step daughter
<epimeth> ahh... even better
<Dr_willis> got 1/2 a can of white iceing... could make some i guess...
<epimeth> at least she'll understand why you're yelling at her :-)
<HymnToLife> epimeth, in a nutshell, it's libapache2-mod-phpX
<Dr_willis> iceing = crisco + sugar..  :)
<fdoving> libapache2-mod-php5 or libapache2-mod-php4
<fdoving> depending on the version of php you want.
<HymnToLife> X being 4 or 5 depending on the php version you want
<epimeth> sugar, egg whites, and a mixer... shouldn't be a problem
<Dr_willis> saw a recipe for Avacado Iceing the other day.. but that wouldent be very good on a Chockelt cake
<epimeth> :-)
<Dr_willis> i got 2 tubs of whipped cream frozen/left from xmas. that will do
<epimeth> very resourcfull of you
<jhutchins> Ah, what you need is jalepeo icing for that cake!
<epimeth> nah... if he's got the avocade, all he needs is tomato icing and he can make guacamole icing... hmmm... on second thought we should add the jalapeno into the mix, too
<Dr_willis> Buttercream icing.  - Hmm.. again not good for Chocolet.
<epimeth> chocolate fiesta cake!  yum!
<Dr_willis> I am going to make a Green Cake this summer with Avocado iceing...
<epimeth> buttercream? wtf is that?
<Dr_willis> wife just HAD to get me one of those 'round' ball cakes..
<Dr_willis> epimeth,  butter + sugar basicially.
<Dr_willis> http://whatscookingamerica.net/PegW/ButtercreamIcing.htm
<Dr_willis> more for white cakes
<epimeth> and this is not good for chocolate because?
<Dr_willis> sort of opposite.. more of a yellowcake kind of thing..
<Dr_willis> but heck its all sugar! :)
<epimeth> exactly
<epimeth> I'm sure nobody would mind... I know I wouldn't
<Dr_willis>  MM (Marshmallow) Fondant Recipe
<Dr_willis> Hmm... that has potential.
<epimeth> init is being replaced?!?!?? nooooooo
<Dr_willis> epimeth,  it allready has been under edgy.
<Dr_willis> ive not noticed any problems with it
<Dr_willis> the system 'seems' to work the same to me.
<epimeth> lol... no wonder gavri couldn't find inittab... lol
<The_Machine> how do i install current headers?
<Dr_willis> Or else i am totally confused.
<The_Machine> :(
<raylu> The_Machine, headers for what?
<Dr_willis>    /usr/lib/upstart/migrate-inittab.pl
<Dr_willis> epimeth,  never noticed THAT befor. :) heh heh a inittab to whatever script?
<hellcattrav> ok im connected to a wirless network but my wifi card isn't showing in systems and settings
<Wulfe> can anybody help me with amarok ... no streaming sound in it
<The_Machine> i just updated my system and vmware doesn't work
<The_Machine> it's asking me to do my settings over again
<The_Machine> and it says i don't have my current headers installed
<The_Machine> ...for the kernel maybe?
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> I can't get the DAAP Server running with Amarok 1.4.5?
<raylu> Flosoft, what specifically is wrong?
<Flosoft> well it doesn't run
<epimeth> Doc, I'm trying very hard to understand what you just said... but I don't understand the question
<Flosoft> I enabled share my library
<Flosoft> and I added an Music Sharing device
<Dr_willis> The_Machine,  when you upgrade the kernel - the vmware modules need to be reinstalled
<The_Machine> Dr_willis: i didn't upgrade it
<Flosoft> but when I try to connect to the local DAAP with the same amarok it says Connection Refused
<Dr_willis> reinstall the kernel-headers
<The_Machine> i did upgrade some library
<Flosoft> and my iTunes can't find it
<The_Machine> and it wants me to download the current headers
<The_Machine> how do i do that?
<The_Machine> :D
<Dr_willis> The_Machine,  there was a security update over the weekend that upgraded the kernel
<The_Machine> ohhh
<The_Machine> crap.
<Dr_willis> !find kernel-headers
<ubotu> Found: kernel-headers-2.4.27-2, kernel-headers-2.4.27-2-386, kernel-headers-2.4.27-2-586tsc, kernel-headers-2.4.27-2-686, kernel-headers-2.4.27-2-686-smp (and 5 others)
<The_Machine> :/
<Dr_willis> hmmm
<The_Machine> how do i upgrade kernel-headers?
<Dr_willis> try a 'uname -a' and see what kernel ya got
<ackbahr> Hello again! Is there a way to lower the lowest reachable frequency for owernowd? Thanks!
<jhutchins> The_Machine: How about apt-get install kernel-headers?
<Dr_willis> jhutchins,  thats TOO logical!
<The_Machine> 2.6.17-11-386
<Dr_willis> 2.6.17-10-generic #  - is the old. :)
<Dr_willis> well its my old kernel.
<epimeth> jhutchins... you have to tell it which kernel's headers
<Dr_willis> 386? i thought edgy got rid of that.
<The_Machine> jhutchins: 2.6.17-11-386
<The_Machine> er
<The_Machine> one sec
<The_Machine> E: Couldn't find package kernel-headers-2.6.17-11-386
<Dr_willis> fire up synaptic and search for keaders ?
<Dr_willis> try  the -gneric package?
<jhutchins> The_Machine: Try it without the 386
<The_Machine> thanks
<The_Machine> will try
<jhutchins> headers should be universal.
<fdoving> nite
<The_Machine> didn't find it
<The_Machine> hmm
<The_Machine> one sec
<ackbahr> Well just so that you know, I just found procs accepted only given freqs, so there's no way for me to get under 600mhz.... :(
<epimeth> hay Doc... you wouldn't happen to know how to get Beryl working on Dapper, would you?
<The_Machine> good suggestion to check synaptic
<The_Machine> it was there :)
* The_Machine hugs vmware
<hellcattrav> can anyone help me?  I'm connected to a wireless network but my wifi card sin't showing in systems and settings
<epimeth> you're connected or you want to connect?
<ian__> lo.. just to say that kubuntu is very cool :). thanks
<jhutchins> !beryl > epimeth
<epimeth> hah right
<jhutchins> !beryl > jhutchins
<epimeth> now what happens when I install nvidia-linux and it kills x?  ubotu don't know jack
<epimeth> :-)
<jhutchins> epimeth: You either figure out the problem or you uninstall it.
<hellcattrav> im connected
<crazy_penguin> Good night
<A_Dufr3sne> anybady uses wine?
<A_Dufr3sne> Could help me?
<A_Dufr3sne> all dead...
<epimeth> jhut: useless... absolutely useless
<hellcattrav> epimeth:  any idea on why my wireless card isn't showing up?
<hellcattrav> can i switch from kubuntu to ubuntu?
<epimeth> open a terminal and execute 'ifconfig
<epimeth> '
<Admiral_Chicago> hellcattrav: yes. install ubuntu-desktop
<epimeth> hellcattrav ^
<Admiral_Chicago> you'd change the DE
<hellcattrav> permentely?
<hellcattrav> i think id prefer ubuntu
<epimeth> Admiral: does that remove kdm from rc.d?
<hellcattrav> but yet i can work with kde if it would be a complex task to shift
<epimeth> or does it load gnome from kdm?
<Admiral_Chicago> epimeth: you can chose gdm or kdm
<epimeth> yea... but does installing ubuntu-desktop make the choice for you?
<epimeth> hellcat: whats your ifconfig?
<hellcattrav> as in type it in to terminal? just a sec
<Admiral_Chicago> epimeth: no, you do
<epimeth> at what point?
<epimeth> does dpkg ask you?
<hellcattrav> oi...i see etho with a bunch of stuff, eth1 again, more stuff that i can't comprehend  and lo with more stuff i can't make sense of
<Dr_willis> right befor the pc explodes
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> dpkg-reconfigure xdm (i think is the command to select what one to use)
<Dr_willis> dpkg-reconfigure kdm ( is the command to select what one to use)
<Dr_willis> not xdm :)
<epimeth> that doesn't make sence!
<epimeth> it *should* be xdm
<Dr_willis> and if the person does not have xdm installed...
<epimeth> hellcat: one of those, probably eth1, is your wireless card.  on my desktop eth1 is my wireless... dunno why it isn't wlan0 but thats just how it is :-)
<Dr_willis> xdm isent even an option on the optuions.. :) from what i just saw
<hellcattrav> eth1 is my wireless i think
<Banny01> #ubuntu
<epimeth> isn't xdm a requirement for xorg?
<cpk1> hellcattrav: do lshw that might give you a better idea what you wireless card is
<Banny01> #ubuntu
<Dr_willis> xdm - X display manager
<Dr_willis> aparently not.
<Dr_willis> since it wasent installed on my system
<hellcattrav> because in network settings thats the one that has on an IP address
<hellcattrav> ok i typed that in cpk1 but don't know what im looking for
<epimeth> arg... mi madre just called... gonna go meet her for ice cream before she flies back to new york tomorow... I'll bbs.  sorry, hellcatt.. I'm sure someone else will be able to help you
<hellcattrav> ok
<cpk1> hellcattrav: look at where it says network 1 network 2 and so on, find the name of the wireless card then see what it says its logical name is
<hellcattrav> ok
<hellcattrav> any idea where that might be on the list?
<coreymon77> hi guys
<cpk1> mine is towards the bottom, its not long or hard to scan through until you see where it starts listing networking interfaces
<coreymon77> have all bugs in the -11 kernel image been fixed
<coreymon77> including the nvidia and wifi bugs?
<hellcattrav> whats a network interfaces look like, does it say network interface or should i be looking for something?
<hellcattrav> oi found it i think
<hellcattrav> http://hplip.sourceforge.net/supported_devices/inkjet_aio.html
<hellcattrav> wait
<hellcattrav> no
<hellcattrav> sorry
<cpk1> it says network and then goes on to describe the interface
<hellcattrav> ok
<hellcattrav> i got it
<hellcattrav> ill go to pastebin alright
<hellcattrav> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<om3ga> ...
<Dr_willis> ---...---
<hellcattrav> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5623/
<om3ga> im lost
<cpk1> thats your ethernet card
<parkerw207> yes thats the ethernet controller card
<parkerw207> not the wiresless card
<hellcattrav> oh
<hellcattrav> damn
<hellcattrav> ill keep looking- would it be near it?
<cpk1> presumably
<hellcattrav> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5624/    here
<hellcattrav> cpk1 this said wireless--> that it?
<cpk1> yup
<cpk1> and it looks like it already has a connection
<hellcattrav> huh
<om3ga> im new to kubuntu been useing ubuntu thought i would see the difference any pointers or tricks to it??
<cpk1> om3ga: the only difference is kde instead of gnome
<hellcattrav> ive got a a connection but the wireless card isn't showing up in network settings
<Dr_willis> install kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop and ya got both. :)
<cpk1> hellcattrav: so eth1 isnt there in wireless settings?
<om3ga> yeah just didnt know if there were any major quirks to kde
<hellcattrav> not that i see in the terminal
<cpk1> it defaults to single click opens stuff
<cpk1> hellcattrav: in the terminal? it should show up if you use iwconfig
<om3ga> gnome did too
<Dr_willis> I think we should have 0 clicks to open things.
<Dr_willis> :)
<om3ga> you do terminal
<hellcattrav> ok here: lo no wireless extensions eth0 no wireless extensions  eth1:
<cpk1> i believe if i think it my computer should do it
<hellcattrav> ill go to paste bin agian
<om3ga> would be nice
<hellcattrav> again*
<cpk1> hellcattrav: do you *need* to configure your wireless card?
<hellcattrav> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5625/
<hellcattrav> maybe
<hellcattrav> idk i can't figuire out if i have to or not...
<cpk1> it looks like it is already configured
<cpk1> is your network name renderos?
<evis> Does anyone know How to make that NTFS-3G will work automaticly on Kubuntu starts???
<hellcattrav> my neighbors
<hellcattrav> im connected to his yes
<cpk1> is that what your plan is or do you have your own wireless network?
<Dr_willis> evis,  load the moduiles in the /etc/modules file?
<hellcattrav> no i'd like to get on my own
<carlosyeah_> hi everybody, its my first time with Konversation
<hellcattrav> so i don't have to use him
<hellcattrav> i have the WEP key
<cpk1> hellcattrav: ok do iwlist scan and write down your network information when you see it on the list
<hellcattrav> but no jack bout getting my network to work , ive been using his so i don't have to stay tethered to my basement
<evis> anyone?
<hellcattrav> ok
<cpk1> only the information for your network
<hellcattrav> how do i know if its mine?
<cpk1> and you only need the essid, channel, mode and ap
<cpk1> well hopefull you know your network name
<cpk1> hopefully*
<frojnd> !gd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frojnd> !libgd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libgd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<evis> Does anyone know How to make that NTFS-3G will work automaticly on Kubuntu starts???
<frojnd> !gdlibrary
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdlibrary - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hellcattrav> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5626/
<cpk1> [14:20:47]  <Dr_willis> evis,  load the moduiles in the /etc/modules file?
<hellcattrav> when i typed in iwlist this is what i got
<cpk1> iwlist scan
<hellcattrav> oh
<hellcattrav> add scan?
<cpk1> "iwlist scan"
<slyfox> Deso anyone here uses Freemind mind mapping ?
<hellcattrav> i don't see mine
<hellcattrav> odd
<om3ga> ok im a lil cought up now hellcattrav you should know your own net work if there are more like it you should rename it or do somthing
<hellcattrav> yes i know my own im not that daft :)
<om3ga> to make it stand out
<om3ga> lol srry
<cpk1> you positive you are in range?
<om3ga> its just not showing up?
<cpk1> or is the broadcast turned off?
<hellcattrav> yeha but its not showing up
<hellcattrav> wait
<hellcattrav> i see it know
<hellcattrav> now
<hellcattrav> ill scann again
<om3ga> signal week?
<om3ga> weak?
<hellcattrav> maybe
<cpk1> fiesty has a nifty thing where it has a applet in the kicker that shows all available networks if you click on it
<cpk1> pretty cool
<hellcattrav> when i do that, the ontly thing that coems up is my neighbors(the one I'm on atm)
<Dr_willis> does he know about this? :)
<om3ga> i had one in gnome
<hellcattrav> that im on his network?
<om3ga> well in dapper
<Admiral_Chicago> cpk1: knetworkmanager?
<cpk1> maybe its just that my dekstop doesnt use wireless
<hellcattrav> oh
<cpk1> Admiral_Chicago: yes, thats the name, so is that an old feature? =P
<cpk1> I havent used my laptop since dapper
<pelele> can someone help me with a problem im having installing kiba-dock?
<hellcattrav> im using network manager
<hellcattrav> knetworkmanager
<hellcattrav> i see my network on that
<Admiral_Chicago> well it wasn't installed by default
<hellcattrav> but when i type iwlist scan it doesn't show up
<cpk1> well use whatever tool gives you the answers you want =P
<om3ga> does it show you the signal or just the network?
<cvill64-laptop> hi there, is there an easy way to add all the kubuntu repos instead of having to add them one by one?
<om3ga> i had to do it one by one
<flaccid0s> !source-o-mati
<flaccid0s> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about source-o-mati - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<raylu> oh. i thought you were kidding
<flaccid0s> if it supports GET you could prolly wget and > to the file
<Dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<TheGateKeeper> cvill64-laptop, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<TheGateKeeper> cvill64-laptop, just edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<cvill64-laptop> sup TheGateKeeper ;) you know I read that sort of stuff already :P
<cvill64-laptop> I'm talking if there is one easy get all of kubuntu
<cvill64-laptop> sure I can echo 'em one by one
<trav> ok
<trav> knetwork manager stopped, and i connected with the wireless lan assisstant
<trav> i was hellcat trav, now im just trav
<TheGateKeeper> cvill64-laptop, echo one by one?  why not just copy / paste using an editor or am I missing something??
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> is it safe to upgrade to the -11 kernel
<coreymon77> or are there still the nvidia and wifi bugs
<raylu> Not sure about Nvidia, but my wireless works fine
<raylu> though the WLAN manager doesn't like disconnecting (it stalls a bit, but closes normally)
<defiant> How do I install a LAMP system?
<defiant> Is there a way to do it after kubuntu is already installed?
<raylu> hm...there might be a dummy package for it
<raylu> but I'm currently using adept to install something, so I can't search for it
<defiant> ok
<cpk1> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<sleepy745> I'm using Kubunto 6.10 and was wondering if I should run irssi in fifo mode or screen mode, which is better?
<defiant> but I am using 6.10 not the 6.02
<Admiral_Chicago> sleepy745: screen imho, but it's really a user preference
<coreymon77> should i just wait until the next kernel update comes
<coreymon77> and not botehr with -11?
<Admiral_Chicago> coreymon77: what version?
<coreymon77> i have the -10 kernel image
<Admiral_Chicago> what release of ubuntu-
<coreymon77> edgy
<Admiral_Chicago> it's stable
<Admiral_Chicago> likely a patch
<mart81> hmm, kde-look.org seems either overloaded or is going down soon
<evis> Does anyone know how to automate NTFS-3G when I start Kubuntu?
<coreymon77> Admiral_Chicago: thats not what i mean
<coreymon77> the -11 kernel image has had tons of bugs
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, well i'll have to come back to that after dinner
<trav_> hello?
<trav_> hey so the wireless is cutting in and out
<trav_> hey which is it that i want to download to get the ubuntu desktop, instead of kde?
<dec_> where do i find out what devices (graphics card) is on my machine in ubunut
<sleepy745> Admiral, if I type sudo aptitude install irssi irssi-scripts screen, what kind of scripts will it install?
<jhutchins> coreymon77: If I understand things correctly, the main issues was the problem with nvidia drivers, and I believe that's been addressed.  You can find the anwser on the bugreport page.
<coreymon77> jhutchins: and where might that be?
<jhutchins> !bugs > coreymon77
<jhutchins> coreymon77: You'll have to search for it.
<dec_> where are devices located in ubuntu to find drivers for?
<jhutchins> coreymon77: Alternatively, you can install the kernel and see if it works for you, if not just boot to the older one and uninstall it.
<jhutchins> dec_: lspci will often show useful information on your graphics card.
<Dr_willis> dec_,  you are thinking in the 'windows' mentality for drivers.. most of the drivers you need are allready installed.  a few devices may need extra packages installed to function fully
<trav_> yo
<jhutchins> coreymon77: probably info about the problem on the wiki as well.
<trav_> how can i change from kde to the ubuntu one?
<trav_> which i guess is GNOME?
* jhutchins is too poor to be able to afford graphics cards that have problems.
<jhutchins> trav_: You should probably ask in #ubuntu, but I'm guessing that you can install gnome-desktop or ubuntu-desktop and that should give you both.
<jhutchins> trav_: There's also xubuntu with light-weight xfce.
<trav_> whats the difference?
<jhutchins> They are different window managers, they use some different default programs.
<jhutchins> Gnome has promoted a philosophy that some feel sacrifices function for the sake of a simple user interface.
<trav_> compared to kde?
<jhutchins> xfce is more hard-core unix like, but a lot of people like it, and it doesn't consume as much resource as kde.
<trav_> oh
<michaelpo> i've installed a few packages... now i can play dvd... but not vcd... did i miss out any packages?
<trav_> now for my  noob state, would xfce be bad?
<jhutchins> michaelpo: Have you read the botsnack about formats?
<trav_> now for my  noob state, would xfce be bad?
<tackat> jhutchins: depends on which apps you use
<mart81> interesting, now i want to burn a cd with xubuntu :)
<michaelpo> what is botsnack?
<jhutchins> trav_: Hard to say.  Sometimes it's easier to have something completely unfamiliar, that way you're forced to learn the new thing.
<dec_> receiving an error "could not open open gl subsystem" is there a package I can install to remedy this error
<Dr_willis> a lovely stainless steel bolt. in a kroiloil sauce
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> dec_,  and what is your video card?
<tackat> trav_: you might get cancer or get pregnant from using xfce ... choose your poison ;)
<trav_> heheh
<jhutchins> mart81: There's always cdrecord...
<michaelpo> what is botsnack?
<Dr_willis> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<om3ga> anyone use a palm and what do you prefer
<Dr_willis> a snack for the bot...
<dec_> ati radeon xpress
<jhutchins> !mp3 | michaelpo
<ubotu> michaelpo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_willis> dec_,  install the ati drivers then following the !ati factoid yet?
<jhutchins> factoid, couldn't think of the word.
<Dr_willis> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<trav_> so is gnome more user friendly the kde?
<Dr_willis> trav_,  i dont think so..
<Dr_willis> "idiot friendly' perhaps...
<om3ga> i just switchedd to kde
<trav_> right up my ally
<Dr_willis> users  cover a real real big area
<trav_> om3ga: from ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> the PalmOS is very user friendly.. but not real useable..
<Dr_willis> for many tasks
<om3ga> yes kubuntu
<michaelpo> !botsnck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botsnck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<om3ga> ok i didnt say what i ment....
<om3ga> what palm desktop software on kde for palms is good
<michaelpo> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<trav_> well see im currently using kubuntu but i was wondering if i can get the ubuntu desktop to compare, maybe go between the two, or is that not a good idea?
<Dr_willis> trav_,  its trivial to install both kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop on the same box.. You can pick what one to use from the kdm/gdm login screen then.
<trav_> christ, so your telling me its confusing?>
<trav_> maybe i should just stick with kde
<trav_> wait- how could get gdm from kbuntu
<jhutchins> trav_: Um, if that's confusing to you... Yeah, stick with what you've got for now.
<trav_> adept manager?
<jhutchins> trav_: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<trav_> ok
<trav_> and that installs on same system>
<trav_> ?
<tackat> yes
<jhutchins> When you're done, close your curret session and you'll have an option on login.
<trav_> and i run this in teh terminal?
<jhutchins> It would be very odd if it installed it on some other system...
<jhutchins> trav_: Yes, with sudo (I forget that part.)
<trav_> figuired
<sleepy745> if I type sudo aptitude install irssi irssi-scripts
<sleepy745>             screen, what kind of scripts will it install?
<jhutchins> sleepy745: What would be the disadvantage of doing that and finding out for yourself?
<trav_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<trav_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<trav_> i got this
<jhutchins> sleepy745: You could try apt-cache show irssi-scripts, see what that tells you.
<jhutchins> trav_: Make sure your GUI package tools aren't running, make sure you used sudo.
<trav_> you mean adpet?
<jhutchins> adept, whatever, yeah.
<jhutchins> ps ax in a console will tell you what's running.
<trav_> yep thats it
<trav_> hanx
<jhutchins> sudo fuser /var/lib/dpkg/lock might tell you which process.
<jhutchins> Time to go feed horses, may be back later.
<trav_> ok
<david> Salut
<david> Je viens d'adopter ubuntu
<david> c'est gnial!!!
<Dr_willis> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Dr_willis> :)
#kubuntu 2007-02-14
<tuxdevil> hallo all, hab da ma ne frage
<Dr_willis> Soup De Joure, :)
<epimeth> hot or cold, yes we only live to serve!
<Dr_willis> My sister married a French Chef
<tuxdevil> hello all i have asks between napster
<epimeth> so he made the cake?
<epimeth> :-p
<Dr_willis> Yes - he made his own wedding cake.
<Dr_willis> Strawberry with Peach Schnnaps in the iceing..
<Dr_willis> dang thing was almost flameable.
<epimeth> I was talking about the one you just took out of the oven... but that works, too
<Dr_willis> I made that cake. :)
<solidsource> easy question: what would be the reasons to upgrade to feisty at the current time?
<Dr_willis> solidsource,  no reason at all.. unless you want to test it out.
<epimeth> actually... I don't think peach schnapps has enough of an alcohol content to be flammable
<tuxdevil> ok great helpsee ya :-((
<epimeth> tux:
<epimeth> what's the question?
<epimeth> right
* Dr_willis missed any question.
<epimeth> we're better of w/o him, anyway
<epimeth> :-)
<michaelpo>  why in synaptics, some packages has the ubuntu logo in the 2nd column, some does not?
<Dr_willis> ------> <tuxdevil> hello all i have asks between napster                  (That was a question?)
<juano__> when will KDE 4 be available in the repos ?
<epimeth> whats with the linux-restricted-modules and why is it being kept back?
<Dr_willis> michaelpo,  some may be from the official ubuntur repos?
<Dr_willis> juano__, when its done... :)
<Dr_willis> juano__,  which looke like December...
<juano__> Dr_willis: hehe ah ok
<michaelpo> thanks... i gtg get ready for work in 20 mins... thanks...
<Dr_willis> i called in today.. :)
<Dr_willis> snow day!
<epimeth> besides beryl, is there any good reason to switch from dapper to edgy?
<epimeth> and again, whats with the linux-restricted-modules and why is it being kept back?
<epimeth> and what does /away do?
<epimeth> and did I mention I miss snow?
<epimeth> more specifically, snow capped mountains that can be skied upon?
<epimeth> doc?
<epimeth> brb... shutting down the laptop
<epimeth> actually... I just took a peek at edgyknownproblems... no way I'm updating yet
<epimeth> and I'm talking to myself...
<BluesKaj> epimeth, what probs are you referring to ?
<epimeth> what made me decide "absolutely not" was that OpenOffice crashes in KDE when an image is selected
<epimeth> but that was just the proverbial icing on the cake
<epimeth> there seem to be more than enough excuses not to upgrade but only one that screams "DO IT NOW!!!"
<epimeth> beryl
<epimeth> oooohhhhh beryl
* epimeth drools a little
<BluesKaj> bah humbug ..eyecandy
<BluesKaj> want eye candy, get vista :)
<unix_infidel> heh, even WHEN i run vista i'll probably be in windows classic mode :P
<hatta> when?  you *are* an infidel
<unix_infidel> hatta: actually i run bsd and os x more than anything now a days.
<Dr_willis> if installing Fiesty be VEVY VERY VERY carefull as to what drive you are installing to..  the new kernel/features  made my IDE controller drives show up as "sda/sdb/sdc and so on"
<DummyThatKnowsNa> Can someone please help me with this webserver thingy
<unix_infidel> or rather bsd derivatives.
<Dr_willis> i almost installed to the wrong drive.. :)
<Dr_willis> which would of been a bummer.
<epimeth> !lamp
<unix_infidel> Dr_willis: that's standard to the new kernel :)
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<epimeth> Dummy: ^
<DummyThatKnowsNa> people keep saying that but it does not work
<epimeth> whats the problem?
<DummyThatKnowsNa> everything
<Dr_willis> unix_infidel,  but the non-ide controller drives showed up as hda . so im not sure what the deal is.. but then the live cd installer crashed.. so i gave up for now.
<epimeth> lol
<epimeth> okay... what have you done?
<DummyThatKnowsNa> I tried following this thing step by step and I am not using Dapper
<epimeth> is it just me, or does "Open" in KTorrent not work?
<epimeth> Dummy: what are you using?
<DummyThatKnowsNa> Kubuntu
<DummyThatKnowsNa> edgy
<epimeth> okay
<unix_infidel> Dr_willis: yea, i've been seeing lots of problems with anything dapper+
<unix_infidel> so until they dramatically fix things with feisty...i'm sticking to dapper or using debian :)
<Admiral_Chicago> i've never had a problem, but that's offtopic
<epimeth> Dummy: lets do this nice and slow
<DummyThatKnowsNa> ok
<om3ga> im on 6.10 now seems ok
<epimeth> Dummy: do you want to install using the command line or Adept?
<DummyThatKnowsNa> I prefer the command line that way I can learn
<epimeth> good :-)
<epimeth> so open a terminal window and type the following:
<DummyThatKnowsNa> ok
<epimeth> sudo apt-get install Apache2
<Dr_willis> !find apache2
<ubotu> Found: apache2, apache2-common, apache2-doc, apache2-mpm-perchild, apache2-mpm-prefork (and 52 others)
<epimeth> lol
<epimeth> sudo apt-get install apache2
<DummyThatKnowsNa> ok it is already installed I guess
<epimeth> my bad :-p
<Dr_willis> yea - i think its case senestive. :)
<epimeth> now type the following:
<epimeth> sudo /etc/init.d/Apache2 restart
<epimeth> this time I *know* its in caps!
<DummyThatKnowsNa> could not determine the servers fully qualified domain name
<epimeth> hold up.. I'll install it on my system, too
<DummyThatKnowsNa> ok
<epimeth> does it say "using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName", too?
<DummyThatKnowsNa> yes
<epimeth> good
<DummyThatKnowsNa> and now my firefox does not open
<epimeth> open up your favorite web browser
<DummyThatKnowsNa> I tried
<epimeth> (I've always wanted to say that :-))
<DummyThatKnowsNa> firefox will not open
<epimeth> ah
<epimeth> so try konqueror
<DummyThatKnowsNa> nope
<DummyThatKnowsNa> it just closes out
<epimeth> that is...odd... to say the least
<epimeth> have you done an apt-get upgrade recently?
<DummyThatKnowsNa> yes
<DummyThatKnowsNa> just about an hour ago
<epimeth> try resetting your machine.  I'll still be here
<DummyThatKnowsNa> It is on a machine right next to me so I will not be going anywhere
<DummyThatKnowsNa> lol
<epimeth> heh
<epimeth> that works too
<epimeth> so now I'll ask some general questions...
<DummyThatKnowsNa> ok
<epimeth> what do you want a web server for?
<DummyThatKnowsNa> I want to run a website that I cannot put on my dedicated
<epimeth> and you want people from outside of your network to be able to access it?
<DummyThatKnowsNa> see Windows Servers i can do like nothing
<DummyThatKnowsNa> yes exactly
<DummyThatKnowsNa> i already know that I will have to forward some ports
<epimeth> and you know how to configure your router properly?
<epimeth> oaky good
<DummyThatKnowsNa> :-)
<DummyThatKnowsNa> ok restarted
<epimeth> don't even bother signing in to X
<DummyThatKnowsNa> oops
<DummyThatKnowsNa> too late
<epimeth> its okay if you did
<DummyThatKnowsNa> ok
<epimeth> its just that if you want a machine to be a dedicated server you really shouldn't have x installed... waste of resources
<epimeth> but since its open we'll play with it anyway
<epimeth> open up FFox
<DummyThatKnowsNa> it is open
<epimeth> try "localhost" as the address
<DummyThatKnowsNa> ok I got apache2-default/
<epimeth> sweet
<epimeth> so apache is working
<epimeth> open up a terminal
<epimeth> type ifconfig
<epimeth> what is the ip?
<DummyThatKnowsNa> 192.168.1.113
<epimeth> open up a browser on the other box and type in that ip as the address
<DummyThatKnowsNa> the box that I a mtalking to u on or the one I want working
<DummyThatKnowsNa> same thing
<DummyThatKnowsNa> apache2-default/
<goodseed> mwi kto po polsku ?
<epimeth> while you are at it, open up your router's configuration and give the box with apache a static ip (it should be in the DHCP settings... you'll need its MAC address)
<Dr_willis> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<wwallace_lap> !uuid
<epimeth> so its working just fine
<DummyThatKnowsNa> umm
<DummyThatKnowsNa> wait
<DummyThatKnowsNa> do what
<epimeth> lol
<epimeth> okay
<epimeth> port forwarding works like so:
<archangel_> shalom ya'll
<DummyThatKnowsNa> I can do that but i do not know
<DummyThatKnowsNa> the static ip thing
<epimeth> the router recieves a request on (usually) port 80
<epimeth> it then needs to move that request on to the box with apache
<epimeth> in order to do that it needs to know it's IP address
<DummyThatKnowsNa> yea I forwarded that ip
<archangel_> hey how hard is it to have my pc (used everyday) to be a server?
<DummyThatKnowsNa> I was lost when u said static ip
<epimeth> unfortunatly the apache box does not have a static ip... it recieves a different address every certain amount of time
<archangel_> recomended
<archangel_> ?
<epimeth> arch: shalom yourself
<epimeth> arch: not suggested, but not hard
<archangel_> I can see our quite fluent
<epimeth> Dummy: the router assigns random ips to all of the hosts on the network
<archangel_> hmmmm
<Dr_willis> !shell
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<epimeth> you have to tell it to give that specific machine the same ip every time
<archangel_> even if I dedicate a hard drive?
<epimeth> arch: ata tzochek alai, ah?
<DummyThatKnowsNa> ok now that is what I do not know how to do
<DummyThatKnowsNa> I already forwarded the port
<DummyThatKnowsNa> and I can see it with my external HDD
<archangel_> epimeth: tov ma ode
<DummyThatKnowsNa> i mean ip I mean
<epimeth> go to the DHCP settings
<epimeth> there should be an option there for static addresses
<epimeth> if you look at your ifconfig you will see an HWaddr
<epimeth> that is your MAC address
<archangel_> I guess I will rent
<DummyThatKnowsNa> yes I see HW addr
<epimeth> arch: ze lo kashur la hard drive.. ha meabed yaase yoter midai avoda
<epimeth> arch: az ze lo mumlatz leharitz sharat al machshev ishi
<epimeth> arch: ma leazazel ata ose er beshtaim baboker?
<epimeth> Dummy: did you find the DHCP settings?
<DummyThatKnowsNa> yea I know where those are but I cannot see where to set this pc to that specific IP
<epimeth> what company/model router do you have?
<DummyThatKnowsNa> I have Lynksys
<epimeth> model?
<DummyThatKnowsNa> WRT54g
<archangel_> raga echod
<archangel_> bevacasha
<epimeth> lol... thats my old router!
<DummyThatKnowsNa> lol
<DummyThatKnowsNa> cool
<DummyThatKnowsNa> so we should be able to get this work easy then
<epimeth> yup
<archangel_> (looking in Hebrew dictionary.......... not that fluent     lol
<juano> how do i transfer a downloading torrent from one client to the other not having to start the download from 0% again ?
<juano> e.g i want to transfer a torrent downloading from Ktorrent to azureus
<manchicken__> Tonio_: It seems like not all power-management stuff is quite right.
<HymnToLife> juano, just start the download in Azureus
<HymnToLife> it should detect the already downloaded part
<DummyThatKnowsNa> epimeth?
<vegas> how's it going
<Tonio_> manchicken you mean ?
<juano> HymnToLife: ok, cause i tried coping the whole contents of the folder with the downloaded part to another folder , then tried opening it with Azureus and it didnt work
<Tonio_> manchicken I heard about a cpu/memory usage bug
<Tonio_> I don't have a laptop at the moment so I can't reproduce
<manchicken> Tonio_: Resuming from suspend isn't working.
<epimeth> Dummy: sorry... was away for a sec
<Tonio_> manchicken depends on the computer
<Tonio_> depends on the acpi drivers
<vegas> ok, sorry forthe noob question, but how do i mount a folder that's shared on my network?
<Tonio_> nothing to do with the app, which just initiates the suspend
<HymnToLife> vegas, what kind of "shared" ?
<manchicken> Tonio_: In #kd there seems to be someone who can reproduce...
<vegas> windows shared
<DummyThatKnowsNa> epimeth: no problem
<Tonio_> manchicken of course, someone with the same laptop ;)
<Tonio_> manchicken there is no perfect solution for acpi support and laptop
<juano> vegas: you use Samba
<HymnToLife> ubotu, tell vegas about samba | vegas, see the private message from ubotu.
<epimeth> Dummy: go to the DHCP tab
<Tonio_> you have powersave and acpi-support
<Admiral_Chicago> btw, Tonio_ i don't remember if you answered my question. should i keep your repo in my sources?
<DummyThatKnowsNa> ok I am there
<Tonio_> the most compatible is acpi-support, which we use, but that's very far from perfect
<manchicken> It worked in edgy, and it's not working in feisty...
<Tonio_> Admiral_Chicago: you can remove it, the debs will be overwritten by the official ones when I upload (thursday)
<manchicken> I wonder if there's some support that we're not covering now that we had before.
<Admiral_Chicago> Tonio_: okay, cool
<Tonio_> manchicken I'd say kernel regression
<Tonio_> manchicken if a printer isn't compatible, that doesn't mean kdeprint is buggy right  ? ;)
<Tonio_> same problem with acpi in fact
<Tonio_> nothing to do with powermanager
<manchicken> True.
<manchicken> Is this configurable in the kernel?
<Tonio_> manchicken the best solution for those who have issues is to try kpowersave, which uses another acpi management backend
<Tonio_> sometimes it works better on some configs
<Tonio_> manchicken not really, just depends on the kernel options, but everything related to acpi is activated
<LeeJunFan> wth - I just noticed an ssh key in .ssh/known_hosts for freenode, don't know how the hell that got ther.e
<vegas> ok, is there a way to make it so that playlists work?  i'm trying to play some music off of this share, and when i run an m3u it says that all of the files aren't found locally
<DummyThatKnowsNa> epimeth: Ok I did that already
<epimeth> Dummy: hold up... I'm reading the manual
<manchicken> Let me try with kpowermanagement.
<Tonio_> manchicken if that doesn't work, it just means the driver has a bug, no way to fix
<DummyThatKnowsNa> I set it as static already
* juano badly needs more peers
<manchicken> kpowersave doesn't like me.
<epimeth> Dummy: just the specific box, right?
<Tonio_> manchicken ca also be a problem with acpi-support scripts, right, but that's a nightmare to fix.... testing kpowersave is probably the best option in case you have a problem
<DummyThatKnowsNa> yes
<DummyThatKnowsNa> I set just that ip to static
<epimeth> just so I'm clear that you did it correctly... what, exactly, did you do?
<manchicken> Tonio_: kpowersave is complaining about DBUS now.
<DummyThatKnowsNa> I set it in the setup as the ip that gets static...lol
<DummyThatKnowsNa> umm
<manchicken> Saying I'm not permitted to connect to the DBUS server.
<DummyThatKnowsNa> all I did was type the ip of that pc in the spot
<Tonio_> manchicken hum that possible, requires rebuild ?
<Tonio_> manchicken what is the error message ?
<manchicken> "You are not permitted to connect to the powersave daemon via DBUS.  Please check your DBUS configuration and installation."
<Tonio_> manchicken look on -devel for crimsun tip
<trav_> hey all
<trav_> back
<epimeth> Dummy:  so you didn't do the right thing.
<DummyThatKnowsNa> ok
<epimeth> that pc is set for retrieving its address from the DHCP server
<diego_> hola
<diego_> soy ovato
<diego_> novato
<diego_> pero novatisimo
<trav_> trying to get ubuntu desktop and i get back from just letting it sit and it says the the following:
<epimeth> arch: didn't know you weren't fluent... sorry...
<diego_> alguien sabria decirme como configuro el apt-get
<epimeth> arch: basically, you don't want a desktop pc as a server because you are using it and that takes away cpu resuorces
<trav_> failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/e/evolution/evolution_2.8.1-0ubuntu4_i386.deb
<trav_> connection timed out[IP:91.189.89.182 80]  E: unable to fetc some archives, maybe run apt-et update or try with  -- fix missing?
<archangel_> anyone know the cheapest place to rent a small plot on a server?
<vegas> archangel_: , how small?
<archangel_> 10 gig
<archangel_> at the most
<vegas> hm
<vegas> what kind of speed do you need?
<vegas> like how much bandwidth are you going to be putting through?
<archangel_> epimeth: its ok, I am ashamed that I am not
<LeeJunFan> trav_: something is apparently wrong with your connection, I can get to that repository and browse around fine.
<LeeJunFan> trav_: by IP of course.
<archangel_> not much right now
<epimeth> arch: I just took you for a native israeli since you said shalom when you got in... nothing to be ashamed of :-)
<vegas> archangel_: , www.dpphosting.com/reseller.php
<vegas> fairly cheap
<trav_> huh
<archangel_> I sell pcs and parts on the side, and its picking up. So I thought I would try a net store and see what happends
<trav_> ok so now...what do i have to do?
<LeeJunFan> trav_: open a browser and try downloading from this link: http://91.189.89.182/ubuntu/pool/main/e/evolution/evolution_2.8.1-0ubuntu4_i386.deb
<archangel_> vegas:  " unknown host"
<vegas> i have a friend whose prices are pretty damn good if you want him to help design it as well
<trav_> ok as in konqueror?
<vegas> hm...i might have misspelled it
<trav_> thats what i have now
<LeeJunFan> trav_: yeah.
<vegas> oops
<david_> join kubuntu-es
<vegas> sorry
<vegas> www.ddphosting.com/reseller.php
<vegas> see...misspelled it
<david_> argh
<david_> sorry
<david_> #kubunto-es
<archangel_> actually I've always done mine, but it wont hurt to have another connect in case I cant
<david_> #kubuntu-es
<trav_> LeeJunFan: its downloading at the moment
<david_> how join to kubuntu-es?
<vegas> his screenname's draftzgod on aim
<LeeJunFan> trav_: well, that's odd that apt couldn't get it.
<archangel_> ahh, good
<trav_> now how do i use the ubunto desktop instead of kde?
<trav_> I think the connection might have timed out
<david_> #kubuntu-es
<archangel_> wow
<david_> hey help me please
<david_> how join to kubuntu-es channel?
<LeeJunFan> trav_: well, to do that you need to successfully finish 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<david_> i spanish
<LeeJunFan> trav_: downloading evolution was more of a test.
<trav_> oh
<trav_> ok
<david_> join #kubuntu-es
<LeeJunFan> /join #kubuntu-es
<LeeJunFan> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<trav_> now its downloaded its showing in konqueror three files control.tar.gz   data.tar.gz   debian-binary
<trav_> what do i do know>
<LeeJunFan> trav_: just close/cancel that. It's apt you need to work with.
<trav_> ok
<trav_> do i need to type sudoapt-get install ubuntu-desktop again?
<LeeJunFan> trav_: yeah.
<trav_> would that start the entire thing over again?
<LeeJunFan> trav_: no, it won't download what has already been downloaded.
<LeeJunFan> Those files you download with apt are stored in a temp dir until you run 'sudo apt-get clean'
<trav_> hey im at some sort of configuring gdm
<archangel_> vegas:https://www.godaddy.com/gdshop/hosting/shared.asp?app%5Fhdr=&ci=5652
<archangel_> I guess I cant beat those prices
<trav_> im at configuring gdm, and its saying that im to select which display manager should run by deflaut
<trav_> how do i do this?
<trav_> nvm
<nomad111> hey all just installed edgy
<trav_> cool
<nomad111> wat do i need for mp3 playback
<nomad111> do i need all the gstreamer stuff
<nomad111> under kubuntu
<nomad111> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vegas> i just tried to edit my /etc/fstab file, but when trying to save it won't let me
<vegas> any suggestions?
<nomad111> wat command did u use
<nomad111> to open for editing
<vegas> error message was this:
<vegas> The document could not be saved, as it was not possible to write to file:///etc/fstab.
<vegas> Check that you have write access to this file or that enough disk space is available.
<nomad111> ye
<vegas> i opened it with kate
<matt0507> hi, i used to have my paritioned auto mounted in /media/sda2/ everytime i kubuntu, but now when i click on sda2 folder there are no files, how do mount my partition again?
<nomad111> sudo kate /etc/fstab
<nomad111> use that
<vegas> gave me the error cannot connect to x server
<Jucato> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<trav_> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<Biovore> well on kde use kdesu
<trav_> i was looking at GNOME
<nomad111> there u have it
* Biovore points at topic
<nomad111> can any1 tell me if the gstreamer packages need to be installed in kubuntu
<nomad111> for restricted formats
<Biovore> nomad111: depends on what your doing...
<Jucato> nomad111: not necessarily
<nomad111> i need mp3 playback
<Jucato> libxine-extracodecs takes care of that
<Biovore> nomad111: you need xine-lib-extras
<cgeo> how can i send messaging in a linux box located in the same LAN using console???
<nomad111> yep it works just had restart amarok
<nomad111> foolish me
<epimeth> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Biovore> cgeo: ytalk..  but the box on the other system has to have it running...
<Admiral_Chicago> cgeo: you want the 'wall' command
<Admiral_Chicago> or 'talk'
<trav_> hey my konsole says setting up ubuntu-desktop(1.30)  setting up brltty-x11(3.7.2-3.lubuntu3)
<Biovore> (hes talking about over a network betweeen linux boxes)
<trav_> what does this mean
<Biovore> I think brltty is a bralle intranslator terminal....
<trav_> ok
<trav_> how long should this set up take?
<cgeo> Admiral_Chicago:i think wall is for multiple users using the same operating system right?? i want to send messagines in another linux box
<Aattila> Does anybody know how could I use my .iso files without burning these to disk?
<archangel_> use?
<Biovore> Aattila: mkdir tmp  && mount -o loop filename.iso tmp/
<nomad111> can upgrade to kubuntu 7.04 when it comes out or do i have to do a clean install
<Biovore> (might need to be root)
<Aattila> Biovore: thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> cgeo: not sure really. man talk?
<Biovore> nomad111: your suppose to be able to do a dist-upgrade.. but it can be tricky sometimes..
<cgeo> Admiral_Chicago:yes pretty sure :)
<nomad111> Biovore: i dont like the fact that every 6 months there is a new os
<nomad111> Biovore: how am i meant to catch up
<Admiral_Chicago> well you know what, i'm going to bust out my Unix book and read up on commands. bbl all
<trav_> anyone know of a site for documentation?
<mem_> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<archangel_> John Ashcroft was singing at my church
<archangel_> didnt know he sang
<Biovore> nomad111: apt-distupgrade is suppose to do it..
<trav_> hey how do i know if that apt-get install ubuntu-desktop is done?
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is the command
<Biovore> trav_: you'll get a prompted back.. ?
<trav_> i still got that setting up brltty-x11 that i mentioned earlier
<trav_> so is kontact better or evolution?
<Admiral_Chicago> trav_: kmail.
<Biovore> kontact is a total suite for PIM
<trav_> so kontact/dke?
<Biovore> kmail is the email client
<trav_> do these email clients work with yahoo>
<trav_> >
<trav_> ?
<Biovore> they do POP POPS IMAP IMAPS for sure..
<trav_> ok
<trav_> so...yes?
<Admiral_Chicago> trav_: yahoo doesn't allow pop
<Biovore> just like thunderbird
<trav_> oh
<trav_> so no?
<nomad111> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: free Yahoo Mail doesn't. but the paid one has POP3, afaik
<trav_> well i got free, so i guess that puts paid to that
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: btw, you should get your cloak and shiny new e-mail addy :)
<trav_> ?
<trav_> whats that mean?
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: waiting on Dennis
<Biovore> trav_: gmail dose have pop access and works with most email clients :-P
<Admiral_Chicago> trav_: you have to use a web browser to check your mail is what that means
<cgeo> Admiral_Chicago: Talk does the job after all. Thanx
<trav_> well i have that, but that was before i applied to college(which i got a new email)
<Admiral_Chicago> cgeo: cool, np
<trav_> oh i don't mind using browser to check
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: you already joined the ubuntu members LP team?
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: yep. I got approved earlier today. I still need Dennis to approve the cloak approval, and I'm sure it'll be freddymartinez9@ubuntu.com soon
<Jucato> kool :)
<trav_> hey what was that admiral about a cloak?
<Admiral_Chicago> trav_: ubuntu members get cloaks so a /whois Jucato says:
<Admiral_Chicago> "Jucato [n=jucato@ubuntu/member/Jucato"
<trav_> hey how can i see if this update in the shell is done
<trav_> oh
<Admiral_Chicago> trav_: which update?
<trav_> -- the Ubuntu desktop it says setting up brltty-x11    and its been like that for 5 min probably     ------anyone still on from when i was trying to get my wireless up
<trav_> my wireless card doesn't appear in network settings
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, maybe try CTRL + C and try again
<trav_> so wait- is it stuck?
<trav_> i don't really want to download anything again take up more space
<Admiral_Chicago> trav_: won't be downloading anything extra
<trav_> which really is causing me to wonder why im downloading the ubuntu stuff in the first place, if kontact and what not is better....
<trav_> thoughts anyone?
<Biovore> trav_: press ctrl-c to kill it..
<Biovore> trav_: then try a apt-get install -f
<Biovore> trav_: pop open a terminal and type iwconfig
<trav_> sure
<Biovore> trav_: and what wireless care you have?
<trav_> a just a sec
<mart81> someone knows where kopete stores it's account information? I need to get around a usability bug.
<TheDebugger> KWallet?
<Admiral_Chicago> Kwalletmanager iirc. but yes TheDebugger is corret afaik
<trav_> crap, whats the command to find wireless card?
<mart81> TheDebugger: nope, i started with creating a winpop account, got a popup whether i wanted to created a folder, said no and cancled all. But now i get a popup that i do not have samba running every minute.(!)
<Biovore> trav_: iwconfig
<Biovore> trav_: lspci
<hassanm> \j
<trav_> thanks
<hassanm> Hello eveyone
<trav_> i got the iwconfig
<hassanm> #ubuntu
<Dr_willis> 0_o
<underdog5004> hey trav_ , any luck?
<trav_> here it is biovore: intel pro/wireless 3945 ABG network connection
<trav_> yeah man im just slow, still trying to remember which commands do what
<Biovore> trav_: same one I got :-P
<trav_> ace
<Biovore> works great here
<underdog5004> trav_, cool
<Biovore> I don't remember if the OS worked it out of the box or not..
<trav_> and while we're on wireless: do you happen to have an HP all in one 2710 wireless printer? :)
<civixier> hi all. I want to install kubuntu on my 512 mb USB flash drive. Is this possible?
<trav_> ahh hah
<trav_> gangs all here now
<Biovore> civixier: yes
<Biovore> I have install kubuntu on usb external HDs before..
<Biovore> the bios just have to beable to boot it..
<Dr_willis> 512mb may be a little small
<Biovore> ^ probably true..
<underdog5004> yeah, you need at least 3 gigs
<mart81> oh, nevermind, restarting the app seems to have fixed this. Still is a usability bug IMO.
<trav_> biovore: My printer is wireless and I don't know what to do to run it, i was googling and found some sort of linux hp driver deal and my printer was listed as supported, just don't know how i would get about it working
<civixier> that's too bad... then I'll go buy a 3gb flash drive instead. Thanks anyways :)
<Dr_willis> there are other disrtos taht work on 512mb or less
<Admiral_Chicago> DSL is one
<pfein> how do I get tomboy to use Konqueror instead of Firefox?
<Dr_willis> puppy linux, DSL, slax are others
<Minataku> DSL is wonderful
<Jucato> Kubuntu works fine with 256, works nice with 512MB
<Admiral_Chicago> pfein: that's a GNOME app, not sure if you can
<trav_> firefox keeps closing when i try to go to yahoo
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: on a 512 Mb flash drive?
<pfein> Admiral_Chicago: I just want to tell it to use a different default browser.
<Admiral_Chicago> :O
<pfein> KDE'll use Firefox just fine....
<aseigo> pfein: there's a setting in gconf for that iirc
<Admiral_Chicago> ~/.gconf iirc as well
<trav_> biovore: what do i have to do now?
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: lol sorry
<Minataku> DSL is 50MB on disk, runs excellently in 80MB of RAM on a 166MHz Pentium 1 + MMX
<Jucato> I thought RAM bwahaha
<aseigo> pfein: http://lists.ximian.com/pipermail/users/2004-September/014087.html
<aseigo> pfein: that might work stil =)
<Jucato> aseigo!!!! :)
<aseigo> ah, the simple desktop
<civixier> thx, I'll try one of them :D
<Jucato> Hobbsee!!! :)
<trav_> biovore: do you know what i should do?
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato!
<HymnToLife> Minataku, DSL runs very well on 16 MB of RAM and 90 MHz :)
<Minataku> HymnToLife: 16MB? Now that I can't believe
<Minataku> Is that with X11 or without?
<HymnToLife> without
<Minataku> See? There's the scam
<Minataku> lol
<HymnToLife> it runs acceptably with, too
<HymnToLife> with openbox as WM
<Minataku> I'd test it on Minataku (75MHz Pentium 1 M, 8MB RAM) but he has no CD-ROM drive
<Minataku> Mahoro is the slightly more advanced one
<Minataku> lol
<stodge> Hi folks - I'm trying to reinstall grub. I installed Kubuntu a while ago, then a few months  later installed WinXP, which wiped out my MBR. I booted into the LiveCD, but I'm not sure how to re-install grub on my disk. Any suggstions appreciated.
<Jucato> !grub | stodge
<ubotu> stodge: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<civixier> uhm... just one more thing... about DSL... I've got a wireless router with WPA-security... Is that an obstacle?
<trav_> .....hello...can someone help with why my wireless card isn't showing up in network systems?
<ubuntu__> gggg
<Dr_willis> hhhh
<ubuntu__> hola
<trav_> well someone was helping, but im lost again
<trav_> the good thing is im on the wireless
<stodge> Thanks!
<Biovore> trav_: I guess that means you figured out the wireless :-P
<trav_> sort of
<underdog5004> trav_, can I help at all?
<trav_> here is another thing then: my router has an WEP key which i know but i don't know if i enter it under network systems or under knetworkmanager
<trav_> yeah
<pfein> aseigo: hmm... Isn't this what /etc/alternatives is for?
<trav_> possilby help me puzzle this out
<Biovore> trav_: standard 64bit wep?
<trav_> idk
<underdog5004> trav_, uh...I've used WEP before on linux...but it was kinda sketchy
<trav_> my dads friend did all the network setting up
<trav_> i really want to stop usign my mates router, and use my own
<Biovore> trav_: you can specify it using iwconfig..  (iwconfig is the wireless controll system on the CLI)
<underdog5004> lol, go for it...you've got one for yourself?
<trav_> he said it was alright to use it, but i don't really want to ear out teh welcome
<Biovore> trav_: man iwconfig
<trav_> well not my own
<trav_> the router for the house
<fignew> can anyone help me with audio... I disabled ARTSd from the KDE control panel, and I tried to use the ALSA output drivers (in xine) but those failed to initialize... OSS works fine however (it's limited to one sound source though)
<trav_> biovore: do i type man iwconfig in the konsole?
<trav_> or just iwconfig?
<Biovore> fignew: dose it fail with something like "Can't open /dev/dsp" when running alsa only?
<Biovore> trav_: yes.. open konsole and type man iwconfig
<Biovore> trav_: press Q to exit it..
<trav_> ok
<fignew> no mention of /dev/dsp
<trav_> should i open a new console?
<fignew> (I am in the audio group BTW)
<trav_> or just type it in shell one or 2?
<Biovore> fignew: you get any sound at all?
<Biovore> fignew: in alsa?
<fignew> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5659/ <-- exact error message
<Biovore> trav_: dosn't mater.. any where you got a bash prompt
<fignew> just in ALSA, OSS Xine output works fine
<trav_> ok
<fignew> I can get sound using OSS or ARTSd (If it's enabled)
<trav_> ok typed that in, what am i looking for?
<Biovore> fignew: intressting bug you got there...
<fignew> yea :/
<Biovore> fignew: I wonder if alsa's setup is messed up somehow..  what sound card you got?
<trav_> underdog:  think this could help with my printer issue?":  http://hplip.sourceforge.net/supported_devices/inkjet_aio.html
<trav_> ive an HP photosmart 2710 wireless all in one
<Biovore> trav_: thats probably in cups..
<Biovore> is the wireless wifi (has a IP on a network) or bluetooth?
<trav_> i wan to say wifi
<Biovore> trav_: then treat it as a network printer in cups
<Dr_willis> if you can ping it. :)
<trav_> cos no one uses bluetooth here(at least for printers)
<trav_> ok
<trav_> install that hplip?
<Dr_willis> i found the gnome cups interface a little easier to set up a printer in.. the kde interface is a bit.. overwhelming
<fignew> Biovore: 00:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT]  PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller (rev 01)
<trav_> well im running kde?
<Biovore> trav_: hplip is for HP PSC printers I think..
<fignew> M-audio brand 7.1 card
<trav_> well i saw photosmart 2710 on the list somewhere
<Biovore> fignew: hmm.. that care should work fine..
<Mena> Is there a program like IDM but stay away from kget
<bdnp> happy valentin's day everybody
<Mena> bdnp, happy valentin
<Mena> any idea
<bdnp> about what Mena
<trav_> so whats up
<trav_> ok so...
<Mena> a program like IDM
<trav_> any luck?
<Mena> but not kget
<bdnp> dunno Mena
<Mena> bdnp,ok :)
<bdnp> what kind of program is idm
<beg1689> can someone help me please? i cant get this dam wireless to work
<Mena> its internet dowenload manager its name is that its so popular for XP
<beg1689> and its not a driver problem
<beg1689> i can scan for networks with wlassistant
<beg1689> and it even shows whether they are encrypted or not
<beg1689> but i cant connect
<Biovore> beg1689: connecting to a encrypted network?
<beg1689> my home network yes, its jsut WEP
<beg1689> i put the code in
<beg1689> heres my result from trying to connect with wlassistant, the only error it logs is something about a ping: http://rafb.net/p/ni0DAp19.html
<johanez> hey
<ComPro> hey everyone...i'm trying to get synergy to start up before a user logs in to the machine. how would i go about doing that? running kubuntu edgy
<beg1689> i can try disabling the WEP to narrow it down but i dont think it is
<hellcattrav> ok im back
<Biovore> ComPro: look at /etc/init.d/
<Staren> Hello!
<hellcattrav> Biovore: i typed in iwconfig in my konsole
<bdnp> oke and kget is not good Mena
<hellcattrav> my wireless card is an i3945
<beg1689> ipw3945
<hellcattrav> broadcom intel pro wireless
<Jucato> kget is good. it's a download *manager* not a download *accelerator*
<Biovore> ipw3945 isn't broadcom.. its intell
<Staren> The HDD transfer worked, so now I'm ready to actually install Kubuntu. I've never made a dual-boot system before, so I just want to make sure -- I make a second primary partition, not an extended one, right?
<beg1689> thats my card
<hellcattrav> sorrty
<Biovore> hellcattrav: dose it work?
<beg1689> sure it does
<Staren> I'm using the kubuntu livecd's install program.
<beg1689> mine *did* work
<hellcattrav> i assume so- unless theres a way wirelessly on the net
<hellcattrav> ?
<hellcattrav> but the card doesn't show in network settings
<hellcattrav> i just have eth0 and eth1
<beg1689> eth1 is it for me
<Biovore> hellcattrav: yeah its probably eth1
<Biovore> hellcattrav: use iwconfig eth1 to see the wireless settings
<hellcattrav> eth1 also has an ip
<Biovore> hellcattrav: yeah.. one is your wired and the other is your wifi
<beg1689> Biovore.. how would i go about switching to a wireless connection, assuming everything is as it should be
<hellcattrav> ok
<hellcattrav> so eht1 is wifi
<Mena> bdnp , no i dont like it so musch
<Biovore> hellcattrav: to see what its doing check your route (route -n)
<Mena> much*
<hellcattrav> in konsole?
<Biovore> beg1689: there is a app that makes this gravy.. (apt-get install knetworkManager)
<Mena> maybe he also check the DNS
<bdnp> well to be honest i dont use download managers Mena
<beg1689> heh no it doesnt
<Biovore> hellcattrav: yes,,
<beg1689> that program for me just crashes
<beg1689> wlassistant came with ubuntu and it used to work great, jut stopped working all the sudden
<Biovore> beg1689: iwconfig?
<Mena> bdnp , no problem i will find a solution
<Mena> bdnp , :)
<Staren> I don't want to bother people....
<Biovore> beg1689: wlassistan kinda sucks for me too..
<beg1689> so if im using iwconfig how would i connect
<Biovore> beg1689: knetworkmanager is different
<beg1689> just set the essid?
<beg1689> and the key if necesery
<Biovore> beg1689: 1 sec.. I have to look it up again..
<hellcattrav> how is knetworkmanager different?
<hellcattrav> wiat
<hellcattrav> ive a WEP key, would the set up work the same for his WPA ?
<hellcattrav> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Biovore> hellcattrav: see man iwconfig
<beg1689> im using WEP
<hellcattrav> manual?
<Biovore> hellcattrav: knetworkmanager is a small icon that sits in your system tray
<Biovore> I am using wep here as well
<hellcattrav> yeah
<Biovore> and it works
<hellcattrav> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5662/
<hellcattrav> ok
<hellcattrav> finally progres
<hellcattrav> Biovore: here is what i got when i rann -n
<Biovore> hellcattrav: you using your wireless now..
<hellcattrav> yeah
<hellcattrav> but i can't get to my router
<hellcattrav> so im using wireless
<hellcattrav> yay
<hellcattrav> but its not quite constitant
<Biovore> well it looks connect
<hellcattrav> currently k network manager is disconnected
<Biovore> the signal strength loks like crap
<hellcattrav> i connected with wlan assistant
<hellcattrav> i think
<hellcattrav> how can i telll signal strength?
<Biovore> you running in ad-hoc or managed?
<hellcattrav> ?
<hellcattrav> i don't know
<Biovore> its in iwconfig
<hellcattrav> this is only day three with kubunut
<beg1689> iwconfig shows signal strength
<hellcattrav> kubuntu*
<hellcattrav> k
<Biovore> KNetworkManager shows signal strength too
<epimeth> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<hellcattrav> but thats disconnectd
<hellcattrav> knetworkmanager I mean
<bdnp> you have to edit the configuration file for knetworkmanager so that it recognize your card i believe hellcattrav
<hellcattrav> ok so do wireless cards normally show up in network settings under there name
<hellcattrav> christ
<hellcattrav> ok
<Biovore> yeah.. knetworkmanager is kinda funky.. It only works if you start with your wifi disconnected.. IT took me some fanagling to get it to work right..
<hellcattrav> welll i got to start learning to edit stuff
<hellcattrav> mind helping me finangle mine?
<Biovore> hellcattrav: well I can..  but I set the wifi up months ago
<Biovore> Don't really remember what it was I did..
<Biovore> I think I found something on the fourms
<pfein> aseigo: gconftool --set /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/http/command --type=string 'konqueror %s'
<beg1689> so what am i supposed to do to get my wireless to work
<pfein> that should be a faq
<hellcattrav> when you say start with wifi off, as in start the wifi off as the computer is off? and keep it off until kubuntu is up and running?
<beg1689> not possible
<hellcattrav> cos my wireless card as a little switch that i can toggle on or off
<beg1689> if my wifi switch is off kubuntu doesnt start up
<hellcattrav> ah see ive not tried it
<Staren> How big should /swap be?
<beg1689> it took me an hour to figure out why i couldnt start the install cd when i was first installing kubuntu
<beg1689> because the switch was off
<hellcattrav> that blows
<Biovore> beg1689: intressting..
<Biovore> my box dosn't care if its there or not..
<hellcattrav> huh
<beg1689> im using a laptop
<hellcattrav> me too
<Biovore> beg1689: same here..  Dell E1705
<hellcattrav> HP pavillion dv9000
<beg1689> mine is sort of a dell
<Staren> I'm a linux newbie installing kubuntu -- How big should the partition for /swap be?
<beg1689> alienware
<Biovore> Staren: 1GB or so..
<hansent_> Staren, how much ram do you have?
<Staren> 1 gig.
<mart81> Staren: max 1GB is my personal observation.
<hellcattrav> ive also got a dual boot
<beg1689> nice guess Biovore
<Dr_willis> Staren,  512mb or so is about as much as ive seen needed.. but it depends on wha tyou are doing
<Staren> Well, is 1GB best, or does it usually not need to be that big?
<Biovore> hellcattrav: no dual boot here.. linux dose everything and then some...
<beg1689> if you want to be able to suspend to disk, you will need 1 gb
<Biovore> beg1689: hmm let me look at my wifi setup and I'll get back to you in a few mins..
<Staren> Well, I'll for the most part be doing web browsing, MUDing, internet browsing, and games.
<mart81> Staren: 1GB is perfectly fine, but you also cannot have anough ram
<Staren> and some programming.
<hellcattrav> hey what bout me?
<hansent_> I usually go with 2 GB...but you should have at least 2x your ram size
<mart81> *enough
<hellcattrav> i mean its working great, but it sometimes cuts in and out
<Dr_willis> 2x ram size is old.
<beg1689> i have 512mb swap and 1.5gb ram
<Dr_willis> I rarely even use any of my swap.
<beg1689> i never use my swap
<beg1689> but i heard its a bad idea not to have one
<hellcattrav> and do you  either of you to know anything bout wireless printers?
<Biovore> beg1689: you have libiw28 installed?
<Dr_willis> beg1689,  yep. I keep a little swap on all my hd's :)
<beg1689> yup
* Biovore dose linux page files mount via loop back...
<Staren> So 1GB if I want to be able to suspend, and what, half my ram size otherwise? 1/3 of my ram size?
<Biovore> no swap here.. :-P
<Biovore> that way I can change the size of my swap space on the fly :-P
<mart81> Staren: i just stick to 1GB always, works for me.
<beg1689> i have a 512mb swap but i am using exactly 0mb
<beg1689> and only 320mb of my total mem
<Biovore> beg1689: yeah.. only hardcore people eat swap for lunch..
<hansent_> 512MB Ram is a little low if your going to go without a swap dont you think?
<Biovore> when your consistanly run 50 tasks at once.. then you will eat that swap..
<Staren> By suspend, you don't mean the thing where it just sort of goes into a low-power mode, but the thing where it writes memory to a disk and shuts off?
<beg1689> i have 1.5gb ram, msot i ever do is internet, chat, music, and programming at once
<Staren> Hmm. 50? I might do 20-30... I tend to end up with a lot of browser, folder, and various windows open...
<beg1689> so anyway.. my wireless doesnt work
<beg1689> i think i screwed it up somehow
<beg1689> and would that ping error have anything to do with it?
<Biovore> beg1689: you have libiw28 installed?
<Staren> If I need swap I could always partition some in anyway, right? What happens if it needs swap and I haven't got any?
<beg1689> yes
<Dr_willis> bad things. :)
<Dr_willis> ya can always make a swap file if ya want to
<beg1689> if theres room
<Biovore> Dr_willis: thats what I do
<beg1689> but if your going to have blank unpartitioned space why dont you jusdt make a swap
<Staren> Should be room for a swap file, I'm giving 10GB to the linux partition.
<Dr_willis> 10gb? that would be enough for my... err.. no not enough for that..
<Dr_willis> :)
<Biovore> beg1689: (I don't have 1 partion)
<Staren> The rest is going to Win XP and an old hard drive that I'm copying over completely (FAT32)
<Biovore> (only have)
<beg1689> ony my laptop i have 20gb / 80gb /home and 20gb C:\
<Dr_willis> you could put swap on the old hd.
<Dr_willis> :)
<beg1689> and a 60gb external for windows
<Biovore> beg1689: iwconfig eth0 mode Managed
<Biovore> try that
<beg1689> its eth1
<beg1689> and its set to managed
<Biovore> ok
<hellcattrav> whats that?
<Staren> Well, in the end it will look something like 25GB-NTFS (win xp), 58GB-FAT32 (old drive from a windows system), 10GB-ext3 (kubuntu)
<epimeth|away> speaking of wireless... my wireless card is set as eth1... how do I make it wlan0?
<hellcattrav> are we through with me--- is there anything else i need to do?
<beg1689> alias
<Staren> So I could put a swap file in either of the latter partitions and that would work fine?
<hellcattrav> what is wlan0?
<hellcattrav> whats the difference?
<beg1689> an alias
<beg1689> no difference
<hellcattrav> oh
<Biovore> beg1689: apt-get install knetworkmanager
<hellcattrav> so why does it show sometimes as one and not another
<hellcattrav> eth1 compared to eth0 or wlan0?
<Biovore> beg1689: then run it from the K-Button | internet |
<epimeth> I just want it to be wlan0... how do I do that?
<beg1689> well i use e17 but OK :)
<Biovore> hellcattrav: there interface names..
<Biovore> beg1689: oh..
<Staren> So I'm not going to have unpartitioned space on the drive when I'm finished moving all the files over.
<hellcattrav> do i need to know about them, or would it confuse me at this point :)
<beg1689> i have kubuntu desktop installed though and the whole menus there
<Biovore> ah..
<Staren> So I don't need a /swap I can just make a swap file if I don't expect to use swap much?
<Biovore> but it my not work because your not in kde..
<Biovore> beg1689: I don't think E17 has a gui method for running your ethernet
<Biovore> err wireless
<beg1689> doesnt matter what enviremont you use
<beg1689> same programs
<beg1689> just eats a bit more memory
<Biovore> well knetworkmanager needs the kicker to be running
<hellcattrav> whats a kicker?
<Biovore> maybe..
<Biovore> that bar with the K-button on it..
<Biovore> on the bottom of kde
<Biovore> has the clock your tasks and icons on it..
<beg1689> you are right
<beg1689> BUT
<beg1689> i can run the kicker from e17 :)
<hellcattrav> oh
<hellcattrav> ok
<Biovore> it may dock with the E17 systray still..
<Dr_willis> ssh -X to a box and run kicker,, then ya can launch stuf and have it appear locally :)
<beg1689> i dont usually use the systray
<beg1689> well its in kicker
<beg1689> it shows my network, full signal
<beg1689> (im like 3 inches from the router)
<epimeth> doc: do you know how I can change my interface name from eth1 to wlan0?
<usuario> hello
<Biovore> beg1689: cool can you connect to it with the gui?
<Dr_willis> epimeth,  why would ya need to?
<beg1689> ill try running it but theres a good chance itll just drop my LAN connection and wont connect to wireless
<epimeth> I don't
<beg1689> here goes
<epimeth> I want to
<Dr_willis> i think that differnt wireless drivers/cards use different device names
<Biovore> epimeth: is a module alias in /etc/modules(something)
<Dr_willis> in any case you would use eth1 , you can use wlan0
<Dr_willis> or should be able to at least
<hellcattrav> well thats that question answered
<Biovore> yeah.. its just a name for a interface.. it dosn't matter..
<usr001> ie got a problem
<beg1689> am i still connected?
<Biovore> beg1689: yup
<hellcattrav> either of you know about printers
<Dr_willis> beg1689,  yes.
<usr001> yep. you r connected
<beg1689> it says Activation stage: IP configureation started.
<Biovore> beg1689: dose you route -n show eth1 as the default gw
<beg1689> its stuck there
<hellcattrav> beg1689: coming in loud and clear  :)
<Dr_willis> hellcattrav,  id say google the ubuntu wiki/forims for your exact printer.
<hellcattrav> thanks
<beg1689> nope.. it shot me back to the WEP pass screen
<Dr_willis> hellcattrav,  i can configure MY network printer fairly easially.. but its simple.
<hellcattrav> its an HP photosmart 2710 all in one if that helps at all
<beg1689> gonna try it disabled
<epimeth> Biovore: it uses ndiswrapper... can I configure ndiswrapper to appear as wlan0?
<Dr_willis> hellcattrav,  i think theres some services you need to install and get running  for that thing.
<Biovore> epimeth: broadcom wifi?
<epimeth> I 'm pretty sure thats the chip, but the card itself is a linksys
<Biovore> epimeth: I don't know anything about ndiswrapper..  Its basicly a crappy hack to get hardware suport.. no clue what it can do..
<epimeth> kay
<epimeth> thanks anyway
<epimeth> Doc: you know, maybe?
<mortici> is there a IA64 version of kubuntu?
<usr001> somebody changed my root password. but i changed it by entering in single mode. but it seems like the root password is't the password i have to tell when i want to use adept and other stuff thar needs administration privileges in KDE. How can i change the administrator password from command line?
<hellcattrav> sweet some one you may know something.....        Dr_willis would you know what if any i would instal for it?
<Dr_willis> Ive given up on wireless.. i just run wires.
<Biovore> mortici: I don't think so..  I don't thing AMD64 arch works on that..
<beg1689> ok
<mortici> Biovore: :( thanks
<Dr_willis> !find hjoj
<epimeth> doc: kay... cheers anyway.  gnight all!
<ubotu> Package/file hjoj does not exist in edgy
<hellcattrav> oh
<Dr_willis> !find officejet
<ubotu> Package/file officejet does not exist in edgy
<hellcattrav> because theres no real wires i have
<hellcattrav> everyone else uses windows, and my dads uber computer god set it up
<Dr_willis> if the wireless is working,,, and you can ping the printer... then you just need to figure out how to configure it.
<Dr_willis> at least you dont have a Canon printer.
<deitarion> Which packages are necessary to get video support in Kopete via a Logitech Quickcam Communicate STX?
<Biovore> lolz... god.. they suck
<hellcattrav> i just got kubuntu and installed it yesterday
<hellcattrav> how do i ping it
<Dr_willis> ping ip.of.the.box
<Biovore> hellcattrav: pop open a konsole and type ping <ipaddress> -c 4
* Dr_willis would just move the printer close and run a usb cable, or network cable :)
<Dr_willis> to test
<usr001> i think ping comes with that. tracert does't
<hellcattrav> how do i know what the ip address would be?
<hellcattrav> would an ethernet cable work?
<Dr_willis> good question....
<Biovore> hellcattrav: ping broadcase maybe..?
<Dr_willis> plug in a network cable.. and see what the docs say
<Biovore> hellcattrav: or there is a print a test page button on the printer...
<Dr_willis> then use the web interface to the device. (if it has one)
<hellcattrav> shit this isn't making sense
<usr001> ifconfig
<Dr_willis> hellcattrav,  and this is rather basic networking stuff.
<Biovore> hellcattrav: well your setup will be.. you need info to tell the linux box..
<Dr_willis> hellcattrav,  if the printer has an ip.. or you can set a static ip.. that will make it a lot easier.
<hellcattrav> yes and i don't generally muck about with networking
<Dr_willis> plug in a usb cable then and do it that way
<usr001> use ifconfig
<hellcattrav> how so usr001?
<Dr_willis> if you got the ip of the device set wrong.. well it may be impossible to configure
<usr001> go to an terminal window and type ifconfig
<Dr_willis> ya could use windows and see what ip its using.
<Biovore> usr001: that tells him his ip.. no the printers...
<beg1689> i got it working but only with WEP disabled, which sucks
<beg1689> hmm.. picking up an unencrypted "linksys" nearby
<usr001> oh
<usr001> i thought he was talking about network
<Dr_willis> network enabled printer
<Biovore> usr001: we just got past that point.. :-P
<hellcattrav> yeah :)
<hellcattrav> ok looked at the printer, options saw something called network but it said i had to have HP software
<usr001> is there any button on the printer that prints the printer server configuration?
<Dr_willis> hellcattrav,  the docs may mention some web interface to the device also.
<beg1689> .
<Biovore> hes back..
<Dr_willis> of course my wireless router has a web interface that shows me what machines are using what ip's also.. :)
<Biovore> beg1689: your netconnection probably changed..
<usr001> usually there's a button on the printer that when you hold, prints the ip it's using
<beg1689> well i got everything working EXCEPT my WEP is off
<bdnp> my god that somebody uses chatzilla
<Biovore> beg1689: the swap between interfaces drops you TCP connections..
<hellcattrav> hey if i tell it to print network configurations?
<hellcattrav> would that work?
<Dr_willis> hellcattrav,  ONE way to find out!
<bdnp> anyway guys night night, this guy is going to bed
<Biovore> beg1689: yeah.. that can be set in knetwork manager..
<Dr_willis> :)
<hellcattrav> ok, correction would that be a jumping off point
<usr001> at least you will know the ip you wanna ping
<hellcattrav> yeah
<hellcattrav> hey biovore: how do i input the WEP key? in knetworkmanager or in wlan assisstant?
<Biovore> beg1689: you will need to know the 12 hex digit code (I think its 12 length)
<beg1689> mine is 10 digit
<beg1689> do i need 0x?
<beg1689> i have it memorized
<Biovore> yeah that might be it..
<beg1689> and is it case sensititive?
<usr001> guess i can't help
<Biovore> nope..
<usr001> :P
<Biovore> all numbers (0-9) and alpha (A-F)
<usr001> somebody changed my root password. but i changed it by entering in single mode. but it seems like the root password is't the password i have to tell when i want to use adept and other stuff thar needs administration privileges in KDE. How can i change the administrator password from command line?
<underdog5004> usr001, sudo passwd root
<underdog5004> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Biovore> usr001: sudo passwd  (I think, but ubuntu dosn't set root passwd)
<hellcattrav> ok i got the network config page
<hellcattrav> My WEP is 10 digits too
<beg1689> how i turn my wireless off so that knetworkmanager can find it again
<hellcattrav> mine is just 10 numbers though
<Biovore> beg1689: well just wait.. it scans for networks every so offen..
<beg1689> no i mean it doesnt find eth1
<Biovore> beg1689: it should show a lock symbol by the network..
<hellcattrav> oi see an ip address on here for the printer
<hellcattrav> should i try that
<Dr_willis> 0_o
<beg1689> i think you mentioned it before, it doesnt find it when its active
<Biovore> beg1689: dosn't show any wireless networks?
<hellcattrav> go to printer set up?
<beg1689> doesnt even show a wireless adapter
<usr001> it didn't work
<Dr_willis> hellcattrav,  try pinging that ip and see if it blows up. :)
<beg1689> iwconfig shows it though, and shows my signal strength and all
<Biovore> beg1689: you on wireless now?
<beg1689> no im using lan
<hellcattrav> what do you mean by blow up?
<Dr_willis> hellcattrav,  if you cant ping it - you aint going to be able to set it up.
<hellcattrav> oh
<hellcattrav> alright
<beg1689> but i tihnk my wireless is connected, just not being used as my connection
<Dr_willis> hellcattrav,  which is WHY we suggested using a cabled connection first.
<Biovore> dose ifconfig show eth1 with a IP?
<usr001> i changed the root password. but it is not working inside kde
<Biovore> beg1689: dose route -n show eth0 for 0.0.0.0
<beg1689> there is no eth1
<beg1689> in ifconfig
<Biovore> usr001: kde wants your user password in kubuntu
<beg1689> theres an lo but no ip
<beg1689> route -n shows eth0 only
<Biovore> beg1689: oh.. you must have turned of the wifi with that wifi button or something..
<hellcattrav> yes ok
<usr001> my user has no privileges
<beg1689> no
<beg1689> its connected
<beg1689> its conected to my network
<beg1689> but not being used
<Biovore> beg1689: if eth1 dosn't show up in ifconfig.. you can't be connected
<hellcattrav> sorry its just my dad and others set up and generally fix any of this stuff, im doing all this linux kubuntu stuff all for my self
<beg1689> well its not connected but its doing something
<Biovore> beg1689: might be searching for signals or something.. thats something the card dose by itself
<usr001> well
<hellcattrav> hey when i type in ping do i need to put <  > around it>
<usr001> for some reason it worked
<usr001> :D
<Dr_willis> hellcattrav,  no
<Dr_willis> that was an Example
<usr001> thankx
<hellcattrav> oh
<beg1689> "No network device found"
<Biovore> beg1689: yeah.. no eth1 means the kernel dosn't see it anymore..
<beg1689> but iwconfig sees it
<Biovore> beg1689: ifconfig -a
<beg1689> shos signal strength.. access point.. essid
<hellcattrav>  typed ping 192.168.0.107   and got this :      PING 192.168.0.107 (192.168.0.107) 56(84) bytes of data.
<hellcattrav> so is that the printer?
<Biovore> did you see a something ms
<beg1689> eth1 is there
<Dr_willis> did the ping respond?
<hellcattrav> i can't tell
<hellcattrav> like i said ive never done this before
<Dr_willis> id guess thats a NO then
<hellcattrav> probably
<Biovore> beg1689: its just not configured..  It will get configured when you use the knetworkmanager thing.. (Or should)
<Dr_willis> try 'ping 127.0.0.1'
<hellcattrav> ok
<usr001> have you ppl installed second life ?
<beg1689> but whaqt im trying to say is knetwork manager doesnt find any adapters
<hellcattrav> yeah im getting something back
<Dr_willis> usr001,  yes.. and i still dont see the point to the game.. and YES its a game. :P refuardless of what the media/company wants to say
<hellcattrav> what is it?
<Dr_willis> heh heh
<hellcattrav> what?
<Biovore> beg1689: It dosn't show any interfaces on my eather.. just wired and wireless networks it can see..
<Dr_willis> hellcattrav,  that one WORKING.. it sends a signel to the box and times the return.
<beg1689> no it says no dvice found
<Dr_willis> hellcattrav,  if nothing returns - then the remote machine is not reachable or working
<beg1689> in the main part of the menu
<Biovore> beg1689: ifconfig eth1  up
<hellcattrav>  so...
<hellcattrav> this means that i was pinging myself?
<Biovore> hellcattrav: yes
<hellcattrav> oh
<hellcattrav> ok
<usr001> is that hard to install
<Dr_willis> usr001,  was trivial.. download their installer.. run it...
<Dr_willis> usr001,  i installed it for a single user.
<Biovore> hellcattrav: are you on the same network as the printer? (192.168.0.xx ip on both systems)
<usr001> there's something about the video driver
<beg1689> oh i got it
<hellcattrav> nope
<beg1689> how can i give my user access to eth1?
<hellcattrav> ive geen trying to get on the same network
<Biovore> beg1689: you had to do something as root?
<Dr_willis> usr001,  you have your video cards 3d drivers set up?
<beg1689> yes
<beg1689> knetworkmanager only works as root
<hellcattrav> but i don't know what to do with the WEP key
<beg1689> otherwise it says no device found
<Biovore> beg1689: hmm runs as a user here..
<beg1689> that doesnt help
<usr001> they say i need exactly the openGl driver, but my computer is sealed and i had to take it to the store to change the motherboard
<hellcattrav> biovore:  how do i enable the WEP key?
<usr001> i dont know the driver i have to use now
<Dr_willis> usr001,  what video card do you have? ati/nvidia?
<Biovore> hellcattrav: you knetworkmanager?
<usr001> onboard
<Dr_willis> usr001,  gee.. that tells me very little. :)
<hellcattrav> nope, wlan assisstant, knetworkmanager says its disconnected
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<usr001> i know
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_willis> !ati
<Dr_willis> use lspci and see what cards are shown
<Dr_willis> or a live cd.. or boot to windows and sew what card IT sees
<Biovore> hellcattrav: you have linux-restricted-modules installed?
<Dr_willis> if you are using a low end onboard viceo card-- well your 2nd live gaming experience may not be that good.
<usr001> i dont have windows
<deitarion> What could cause a video camera to be recognized without error but no /dev/video* entry to appear?
<hellcattrav> probably not, since i jsut got this up and running
<usr001> let me see
<Biovore> hellcattrav: also install network-manager-kde
<hellcattrav> whats the difference between that and knetworkmanager?
<Biovore> beg1689: ^ you have that?
<Biovore> not sure.. but this howto show both..
<Biovore> might just be a virtual package..
<usr001> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Grap
<usr001> hics Controller (rev 02)
<Dr_willis> I know very little of the intel chips.. so cant help ya much more then say check the wiki/forums.. others in here may know more
<Biovore> 82865 is a northbridge chip for P4's
<Biovore> the AGP on that should work with the intel i8xx agp driver
* Dr_willis hands Biovore  a gold star
<hellcattrav> alright
<Biovore> video should work in X as well.. kinda tricky to setup as well..
<Dr_willis> thats a rather low end video card Biovore ?
<Biovore> yes...
<hellcattrav> think you could help get me on my network?
<Biovore> i800 series onboard video
<Dr_willis> ick - i had an i810 Years ago. :)
<Dr_willis> i hope its better then that.
<Biovore> yup same thing..
<Staren> Installation went perfectly, but now I'm having wireless problems... It apparently recognizes my card because it can see the wireless network, but it says "connection failed" when I attempt to connect.
<Biovore> but intell opensourced them.. so it should work better these days..
<Dr_willis> i mean 'power' wise - that thing was worse then even the worse nvidia i could find. :)
<hellcattrav> any idea?
<usr001> I found this: http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scripts-df-external/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=N&ProductID=1044&DwnldID=12330&strOSs=39&OSFullName=Linux*&lang=eng
<Biovore> hellcattrav: what dose eth0 say for addr when you do a ifconfig?
<hellcattrav> link encap ethernet
<Staren> I can choose eth0 or wifi in the assistant...
<Staren> The wifi program that came with kubuntu I mean.
<Biovore> hellcattrav: you don't see a 192.168.xxx.xxx number ?
<Biovore> Staren: yeah.. knetworkadmin works fine here
<hellcattrav> not for eth0 but for eth1 i see inet addr: 192.xxx.xx.xxx
<Staren> I seem to be using wlassistant, I see there's a bug...
<beg1689> why cant it just work
<beg1689> WHY
<beg1689> what am i missing?
<beg1689> http://rafb.net/p/HUNe4Z72.html
<Biovore> beg1689: it works as root though?
<beg1689> not anymore
<beg1689> getting it to work is the exception to the rule
<beg1689> look at my paste
<beg1689> what else am i missing?
<Biovore> beg1689: hmm looks like your using the wireless now..
<beg1689> no
<beg1689> that was 2 minutes ago
<beg1689> i got all those settings, but no internet
<hellcattrav> ok so what now?
<Staren> Typing "sudo ifup wlan0" didn't work, it gave a bunch of errors.
<Staren> is there any way to get a fixed version of wlassistant?
<beg1689> so i had to switch back to LAN
<Biovore> Staren: apt-get install knetwork-manager
<beg1689> ugh
<beg1689> if wlassistant actually worked i would like it much more than that
<hellcattrav> if it worked
<beg1689> right now i am indifferent, nothing works
<beg1689> what a waste of an hour
<pfein_> beg1689: I'll second knetwork-manager.
<Dr_willis> sounds about like my last fighting with wireless networking...
<jtmoney> yeah, knetworkmanager is the best by far
* Dr_willis rembers why he ran wires 
<Biovore> I had this issue with it when I set it up.. but I forgot what I did...
<beg1689> forget the gui, how would i do it from a console
<usr001> For some reason, seems that all packages are installed already
<beg1689> lok at my paste
<beg1689> http://rafb.net/p/HUNe4Z72.html
<pfein_> though you need to comment out everything execept lo from /etc/network/interfaces & reboot
<Staren> it didn't work, switching to that comp.
<beg1689> what else am i missing? why doesnt it work?
<hellcattrav> cheers folks I'm getting some shut eye
<usr001> the guy who changed the motherboard did the installation
<Biovore> beg1689: that paste shows you using eth1 (wireless interface)
<beg1689> that paste shows the state of a machine with non-working internet
<pfein_> any EVDO users btw?
<usr001> 2d driver, drm module and 3d GL
<usr001> :D
<Biovore> beg1689: you using that machine right now?
<Staren> Okay, I'm on the linux comp now.
<Staren> Even when I typed "sudo apt-get install knetwork-manager" it said it couldn't find the package.
<Biovore> apt-get install knetworkmanager
<beg1689> same machine no trace of eth1
<beg1689> im not stupid
<Staren> E: Couldn't find package knetworkmanager
<beg1689> theres no dash
<jtmoney> does anyone know if the samba client is not compatible with vista?
<beg1689> finds it for me
<Biovore> jtmoney: it is..
<jtmoney> i can see the shares, have the correct login/password/case, but it won't authenticate me
<Staren> scott@R40:~$ sudo apt-get install knetworkmanager
<Staren> Reading package lists... Done
<Staren> Building dependency tree
<Staren> Reading state information... Done
<Staren> E: Couldn't find package knetworkmanager
<Biovore> jtmoney: vista also now knows what a symlink is..  YAY microsoft.. good boy.. only 20 years in the past with that one..
<shiv> My computer goes to sleep as soon as I log in to kde :(
<jtmoney> heh
<usr001> you may need to add the URLS for the universe, multiverse, etc
<Staren> How do I do that?
<Biovore> beg1689: what dose iwconfig and ifconfig do now?
<usr001> i just know how to do that in kde
<beg1689> iwconfig shows the same thing
<usr001> you have to open the adept
<beg1689> ifconfig shows eth0 with an ip, but eth1 with no ip
<Staren> adept?
<Staren> I am using KDE.
<beg1689> (using just ifconfig, not -a)
<usr001> yes, adept is a package manager for kubuntu
<Biovore> beg1689: if the interface isn't configured it won't show up with out -a
<beg1689> i use synaptic
<Staren> bash doesn't recognize command adept.
<beg1689> i said without -a
<Dr_willis> !find adept
<ubotu> Found: adept, adept-batch, adept-common, adept-installer, adept-manager (and 2 others)
<beg1689> so nobody here can help me?
<jtmoney> Biovore: apparently i'm not the only one who cannot connect to vista shares
<usr001> it's in the K menu
<jtmoney> http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=128104
<Biovore> jtmoney: it works here
<Biovore> and thats with dapper as the server..
<Staren> conversation with su failed.
<usr001> K menu >  System
<jtmoney> no no, i want to access a vista share
<jtmoney> i.e. vista is the server
<beg1689> i can get an ip from dhcp but it still doesnt work
<Staren> it asks "run as root - KDE su", I put in my password, and it says "conversation with su failed"
<Dr_willis> Staren,  What are you typing in exactly?
<Staren> K menu, system, adept package manager
<usr001> he's openning Adept. It is in kde
<usr001> it asks for a password
<Staren> It asks for my password. I type in the password and hit enter, and it saus "conversation with su failed"
<Staren> If it's a single-user system, the only password should be mine, right?
<beg1689> yes
<beg1689> never seen that error
<usr001> me neither
<beg1689> use synaptic :)
<Staren> using sudo to run it instead of kdesu worked.
<usr001> did you open adept?
<Staren> I can't find the package knetworkmanager, just knetworkconf which it says is installed.
<Staren> How do I add repositories?
<Biovore> Staren: might need to have universe enable..
<Biovore> Staren: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Biovore> uncomment the entries for universe
<usr001> in the adept menu there's an option to manage
<Biovore> Staren: then run apt-get update
<Nothing> why can't I join #kubuntu-offtopic?
<Staren> How do I uncomment?
<Nothing> anyway, I typed /join #kubuntu-offtopic and nothing happened
<Nothing> I'm drunk, so that may be the reason...
<Nothing> heh heh heh
<Staren> found it
<Nothing> hmm
<Biovore> Nothing: need to be registered with server to join channel?
<Staren> isn;'t there another repository called multiverse? DO I need that?
<usr001> i guess you uncomment by just clickng
<Nothing> I'm registered as underdog5004
<Biovore> Staren: yup..
<Biovore> Nothing: I can join it just fine..
<BluesKaj> uncomment is deleting the # in front of the deb...'
<Nothing> hmmm
<Nothing> I shouldn't be nothing...I am someone
<Nothing> underdog5004...drunk...oh man
<usr001> right-clicking
<Staren> it seems to be getting the headers now...
<underdog5004> there we go
<Staren> installing knetworkmanager.
<underdog5004> not bad for being totally wasted
<underdog5004> sorry about that outburst, ops
<usr001> nice
<jetsaredim> anyone know where to get the new amarok 1.4.5 from?
<Biovore> jetsaredim: subversion
<Biovore> you have to build it
<Admiral_Chicago> there is a a stable version released for edgy
<Staren> I can't find akode-mpeg in universe.
<jetsaredim> yea - I thought that when it was posted on the front page of kubuntu.com that meant it was available somewhere
<mshade> !compile kernel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compile kernel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mshade> !recompile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recompile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mart81> jetsaredim: kubuntu.org should have the information for that
<mshade> !recompile kernel
<nestor> hola a todos soy nuevo en el tema de kubuntu podrian enviarme informacion
<juano__> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<mshade> !es |nestor
<ubotu> nestor: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<juano__> !wiki | nestor
<ubotu> nestor: please see above
<nestor> gracias
<mshade> de nada
<mshade> hablo pequito espanol, pero no puedo entender todo :)
<Admiral_Chicago> !es | mshade
<ubotu> mshade: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Admiral_Chicago> oh nvm
<mshade> Admiral_Chicago: LOL :)
<mart81> well, i predicted it, kde-look.org gone down
<Admiral_Chicago> mshade: i realize I didn't read up but I just woke up from a nap
<Staren> is xmms a gnome only thing?
<Admiral_Chicago> Staren: no, it works on KDE as well afaik
<usr001> is there any portuguese hep too?
<Xlylith> hello all.... i wonder how to report bug in Kubuntu, anybody can help me?
<usr001> help
<kyle_> hell
<kyle_> p
<kyle_> for sho
<kyle_> is anyone there
<krille> yes?
<usr001> hello
<Xlylith> I noticed a strange behaviour in gwenview....
<kyle_> cool
<Admiral_Chicago> usr001: yes, let me find a link
<usr001> thnkx
<Admiral_Chicago> !pt | usr001
<ubotu> usr001: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<usr001> nice
<Xlylith> it only display image files even when I select all files from drop-down menu
<rookie1_1998> just can't get wireless to work consistently
<rookie1_1998> even when wireless manager reports excellent link quality
<rookie1_1998> just won't connect
<Staren> I crashed xmms and now it won't go away ;_;
<rookie1_1998> s/manager/assistant/
<Staren> rookie: Wireless manager is broken. Get knetworkmanager.
<Biovore> Staren: ps ax | grep xmms
<Biovore> Staren: or killall xmms
<Biovore> Staren: in a console
<Staren> ah, thanks.
<rookie1_1998> i ll give it a try
<Staren> How do I mount the winxp partition?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. testing out Virtualbox.. anyone recall how to get out of fullscreen mode?
<usr001> i started the second life and got errors
<usr001> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<usr001> Xlib: No protocol specified
<usr001> now my video is weird
<Dr_willis> you ran the game as the user? oir as root?
<usr001> root
<usr001> my fonts are failed now
<Dr_willis> thats why
<Dr_willis> root dosent have permission to have a program display on the X display
<Dr_willis> unless you use gksu, or kdesu, but whatever they are called..
<Dr_willis> theres no need to install/run the game as root either.
<usr001> now i run as user
<usr001> and got a window saying "window creation error"
<kyle_> Anyone know a good windows help channel?
<jarn> Is there any way to play .m4p files in Linux?
<usr001> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<usr001>   Major opcode:  145
<usr001>   Minor opcode:  3
<usr001>   Resource id:  0x0
<usr001> Failed to open device
<Dr_willis> kyle_,  thats a scary idea
<Dr_willis> usr001,  thats just a warning about the wacom tablet in the xorg.conf
<kyle_> yah i know, i just replaced my mobo, and when i try to boot windows i get a "vitual memory" error and it restarts
<Dr_willis> kyle_,  that sounds like some bad ram on the mb.
<Dr_willis> or somthing similer wrong.
<usr001> what can i do about that?
<kyle_> i put in a new mobo, cpu, and 1 stick of ram
<Staren> How do I mount the winxp partition?
<kyle_> im running linux fine though...
<Dr_willis> usr001,  the 'device 168' error is fixable.. but its JUST a warning...
<Admiral_Chicago> run a memtest kyle_ , that will help hiagnos the problem
* Dr_willis agrees with Admiral_Chicago 
<Dr_willis> Help Diagnose also.  :)
<usr001> the program isn working anyway
<Biovore> memtest is you friend!!!
<Dr_willis> usr001,  it works for me on Edgy,  with my nvidia card
<kyle_> one bad ram stick would stop windows from running, but not linux?
<usr001> what do i do?
<Biovore> kyle_: could be bad ram..   I have 3 box's with nvidia cards and they all run kubuntu just fine..
<usr001> my video colours are all scrambled now
<kyle_> i think its just the change in mobo and stuff is throwing windows xp off on boot
<usr001> i'll restart the X server
<kyle_> im gonna run a memtest and come back
<usr01> X server restarted
<Slynderdale> Hmm, where can I get Gaim Beta 6 for Kubuntu?
<Biovore> usr01: u using the nvidia driver or the opensource nv driver..
<usr01> i don't have a nvidia card
<usr01> it's an intel onboard chipset
<Xlylith> Hello? Is there anybody who uses gwenview here?
<Dr_willis> Slynderdale,  could use the source.. or check those autopackage, or klick sites
<usr01> i restarted the X server, but it still not working
<usr01> at least it's not scrambling the video again
<Admiral_Chicago> Xlylith: #ubuntu-bugs is probably the place to go
<usr01> but i still get an error message and the program does not ipen
<usr01> open
<Admiral_Chicago> Xlylith: there may be a wait though
<Xlylith> Admiral_Chicago: thanks, ill try there
<dwidmann> Xylith: http://www.launchpad.net <-- Ubuntu bug reporting; http://bugs.kde.org <-- KDE upstream bug reporting
<_greywolf> good evening; I'm just getting into linux for the first time and have (apparently, from the looks of what I get from the boot CD compared to the FAQs online) run into a problem
<dwidmann> * Xlylith
<_greywolf> Is there anyone that could help me sort this out?
<Dr_willis> _greywolf,  depenmds on the problem. we dont have esp...  whats the problem?
<_greywolf> heh
<dwidmann> Dr_willis: you sure we don't, darn. Another fantasy shot down
<Biovore> lol
<Dr_willis> dwidmann,  we got msg and pms, but no esp
<Xlylith> dwidmann: yes...
<_greywolf> Well, I burned the ISO onto a CD, ran the checker and the CD turned out fine, so there aren't any problems related to corrupted files or anything. Whenever I choose the first option on the list from the boot menu, it seems like I'm supposed to get into an install program after Kubuntu loads, but I end up getting into a console-style interface
<jhutchins> _greywolf: Try passing the noapic option at bootup.
<jhutchins> Oh, an actual problem definition...
<Xlylith> dwidmann: I noticed its in Bug #63249
<Staren> So how do I mount my ntfs partition?
<Dr_willis> Defacto NTFS (and works for Vfat as well) guide for your Fstab/mounting of NTFS partitions -->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<jhutchins> Staren: NTFS is a problem, because Microsoft made subtle changes in a few versions of it.
<Dr_willis> Staren,  edit your fstab file. and add the proper entry.. or manually mount them.. OR it depends on what you really want to do.
<Xlylith> dwidmann: nobody took it yet, though
<Dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<_greywolf> I looked at a few faqs and it seems like Kubuntu is supposed to boot into a GUI that guides me through the setup process, not lead me to a command prompt
<jhutchins> Staren: The chaneges comply with Microsoft's secret definition of NTFS, but they aren't apparent to reverse engineering.
<Dr_willis> _greywolf,  the live cd's go to a desktop. the alternative isntall cd - use a text based installer..
<dwidmann> Xlylith: may as well be patient ... the KDE devs do seem to be pretty busy
<Dr_willis> _greywolf,  if the live cd is booting to the shell/console.. then for some reason its not seeing your video correctly
<jhutchins> Staren: Unfortunately, it's like heart disease, the first symptom of incompatibilty is total loss of the NTFS partition.
<_greywolf> I am running an ATI video card; I've heard that they're somewhat unstable - is that the problem?
<Dr_willis> _greywolf,  depends.. My ati cards worked decently well
<_greywolf> Because I could probably just disconnect my monitor from that and plug it straight into the computer
<jhutchins> jhutchins: Therefore there is a great deal of "don't go there" FUD on the net.
<aseigo> Xlylith: why would it show anything besides image files/
<jhutchins> Oh, talking to myself.
<Dr_willis> _greywolf,  the fact you have 2 video cards MAY be a bigger issue
<aseigo> Xlylith: it's an image viewer not a file manager
<jhutchins> Staren:  Therefore there is a great deal of "don't go there" FUD on the net.
<_greywolf> ah, that might be it
<x04ty29er> Dr_willis: I highly doubt it
<Dr_willis> _greywolf,  you got the onboard video  disabled?
<Xlylith> aseigo: it used to do that
<x04ty29er> unless its an overheat thing
<jhutchins> Staren:  90+% of the time nothing will go wrong.
<_greywolf> um, I don't think so
<Dr_willis> x04ty29er,  you would not belive the oddities ive seen :)
<x04ty29er> lol
<jhutchins> Staren: 1% of the time you will loose the partition.
<Xlylith> aseigo: before, I could use it to browse image in zip files
<Dr_willis> x04ty29er,   i 'lost' my X once...  on my nvidia system.. but sound was playing (the gdm startup sound)  console worked.. THEN i turned on the tv... There was the X display.
<Dr_willis> :)
<jhutchins> Staren: Sorry, no response from you, I'm going back down stairs.
<_greywolf> I only switched my monitor onto the video card in the windows Display Properties settings tab
<Dr_willis> _greywolf,  you may want to disable that video card in the bios - just to be safe
<aseigo> Xlylith: hm. so you'd want it to show archives as well as images ... that makes sense i suppose
<Staren> do I want package ntfs-3g, ntfs-3g0, or something else?
<_greywolf> ok I'll do that
<Dr_willis> Staren,  you dont NEED those unless you want to write to ntfs
<_greywolf> I may be back... >_>
<Xlylith> aseigo: I believe it worked in dapper, or at least breezy
<_greywolf> we'll see
<_greywolf> thanks, though
<Staren> Ah.
<usr01> this damm second life does not support my video card
<Staren> second life doesn't support my vidcard... but the linux client runs anyway and works! Ha!
<Dr_willis> usr01,  id be very suprised if any games worked well on that video card.
<usr01> i have the openGL installed correctly
<Slynderdale> Hmm, whats best, the default drivers included in Kubuntu or Nvidia drivers?
<Dr_willis> Slynderdale,  if you got a nvidia card that uses the nvidia drivers.. use them
<Staren> I see...
<Dr_willis> some of the older cards work fine with the nv drivers
<Slynderdale> Dr_willis: Its an old computer with a Nvidia TNT2 card
<Dr_willis> Slynderdale,  read that !nvidia factoid/site
<Dr_willis> it lists them
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Xlylith> aseigo: perhaps i need to test it in other kde-centric distro just to make sure whether its a distro problem or gwenviews
<usr01> Why does it have to be Nvidia?
<Staren> Thanks a bunch for your help, everyone!
<adydas> What package is needed to be installed for qt ? Lib qt? qt-dev ?
<dwidmann> Xlylith: I just noticed it now that you mentioned it ..... I think I'll fetch the source and find out
<Staren> I'm going to see if I can make wireless work.
<Dr_willis> -dev stuff  is developer files.
<usr01> Isn't the OpenGl that makes the connection btween the game and the video card?
<adydas> do i need dev stuff? its for a make xconfig
<Dr_willis> adydas,  differnet programs.. need different dev packages.. highly possible you do
<adydas> its to compile a kernel using make xconfig
<Dr_willis> compiling source - yes :) but a kernel.. perhaps not.. try it and see
<dwidmann> I forget what the package you need was :\
<Dr_willis> You did isntall the 'build essential' package?
<redcard> Man.  This is so nice.
<dwidmann> My guess is on libqt3-mt-dev though adydas
<redcard> Oh.. is there any KDE based TV viewing / recording program?
<redcard> I have a wintv card..
<Dr_willis> !find starvoyager
<ubotu> Found: starvoyager, starvoyager-data
<adydas> it wants it
<adydas> /usr/src/linux-2.6.20# make xconfig
<adydas>   CHECK   qt
<adydas> *
<adydas> * Unable to find the QT installation
<Dr_willis> adydas,  id just fire up the  package manager and search for qt and install all the -dev stuff i can find. :)
<adydas> duh why didnt i think of that
<Dr_willis> actually dosent the make xconfig use the qt gui? theres alternatives to that I thought
<Dr_willis> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<redcard> put it in a terminal and do make menuconfig
<redcard> It'll use ncurses
<Slynderdale> How do you find out what version of linux you have?
<Dr_willis> Slynderdale,  i use 'uname -a'
<redcard> Slynderdale: uname -a  ;cat /etc/version
<adydas> wasnt it uname -r?
<adydas> never mind me tho
<redcard> Except ubuntu doesn' have an /etc/version
<chavo> cat /etc/issue will tell you the release name
<dwidmann> adydas: take a look at this: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux-help/50394-error-make-xconfig.html
<draik> What is the lib package that will let me play quicktime?
<adydas> is it within the .config you can change the name of the kernel from 2.6.17-generic to somthing else, or via grub
<dwidmann> dr_willis: I believe the alternatives are a cli base menu (menuconfig), or an ncurses (text mode?) interface
<Dr_willis> the grub names have very little to do with much.. they just normally use the version #'s
<redcard> dwidmann: menuconfig will do the ncurses interface on kernel builds
<redcard> Tho.. I would wonder why you're doing a kernel build..
<dwidmann> See, I'd never bothered with anything other than the qt config redcard
<Dr_willis> redcard,  i know better then to even ask that. :)
<Dr_willis> heh heh
<dwidmann> And that was a long time ago, just to prove that I could.
<Slynderdale> nvidia-glx-legacy isn't showing up but nvidia-glx does :/
<Dr_willis> !info nvidia-glx-legacy
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-legacy: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'legacy' driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.7184+2.6.17.7-11.1 (edgy), package size 2998 kB, installed size 9832 kB
<redcard> Dr_willis: *grins* I mean, a long time ago in a galaxy far away (like.. linux 1.0.28 and earlier..) the builds were actually almost necessary.
<Dr_willis> enable the 'multiverse' repository?
<Dr_willis> redcard,  yep.. been there done that
<redcard> That sucked.  Waiting an hour and a half plus for the kernel to compile on your 486-33 and then realizing, oh crap, you put the wrong thing in configure for your sound card.
<dwidmann> redcard: ouch
<Dr_willis> redcard,  or frogot to put ext2 filesystem in the kernel..
<Dr_willis> or ide support
<redcard> Hahaha :)\
<redcard> Did that only once :)
<adydas> redcard: Nvidia drivers out of date from the kernel version i have
<redcard> adydas: I would recommend Envy
<adydas> im going to guess updateing the kernel will match the Nvidia driver and solve the problem
<dwidmann> Indeed
<dwidmann> !nvidia9
<ubotu> For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9746 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using this repository: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<dwidmann> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<mem_> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<redcard> I use beryl, but.. before that, Envy was a nice script..
<kyle_> not the memory, memory is fine
<kyle_> i need to find a way to set the vitual memory or paging file without being in windows :(
<kyle_> its a common problem, but i did the reinstall to fix it and it still dont work
<naught101> why does konqueror try to open web pages with firefox? why can't it open it itself?
<Biovore> naught101: did you set firefox as the default webrowser or something?
<naught101> yeah... but I'm opening the pages from within konqueror, from another webpage
<kyle_> anyone got any ideas to help me get this booted?
<naught101> I go here: http://www.nusa.org.au/ , click on the link, and it asks me if I want to open it in firefox
<Biovore> http://www.nusa.org.au/cms/  <-- works here
<dwidmann> That's just the way Konqueror behaves
<naught101> yeah. doesn't here
<naught101> it's ridiculous
<dwidmann> if you set something else to the default for that mime type, that's what it will do
<DummyThatKnowsNa> can someone please give me a hand getting Mysql to start
<kyle_> its because you have firefox set as the default
<naught101> arrgh...
<astroboy> "/bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off" .. anyone remember the solution .. ?
<Biovore> astroboy: thats called Fubared
<dwidmann> The better way is to leave the mimetype alone, and set it in kcontrol -> KDE components -> Default Applications -> Web browser
<naught101> so there's NO way to have FF as kde's default browser, and still have functional browsing in konqueror?
<raylu> ? what's disfunctional about konqueror right now?
<usr01> witch one is best? mesa-glide3 or mesa-dri
<Dr_willis> never noticed..
<x04ty29er> my konqueror is fine
<x04ty29er> and FF is my default web browser
<raylu> Same here.
<Dr_willis> i thought it launched FF for the urls. and kept konq for the file manager
<x04ty29er> one sec
<Branded_Atom> mine is too, ff for http, konqueror for file manager
<raylu> whois ubotu
<raylu> ack
<dwidmann> Opera for http here, Konqueror for file manager, or sometimes web browser
<x04ty29er> nope
<Biovore> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dwidmann> !bot | raylu
<ubotu> raylu: please see above
<x04ty29er> if i enter a url in konqueror
<x04ty29er> it still goes to it in konqueror
<raylu> i thought ubotu would be in some bot channel
<dwidmann> x04ty29er: I think the only occasion where it wouldn't would be if you screwed with the html mimetype
<naught101> x04ty29er: yeah, same here, but if I click a link (to another page), it tries to download it
<naught101> or open it with FF
<x04ty29er> um
<x04ty29er> one sec
<naught101> my HTML mimetypes still have konqueror at the top of the list
<naught101> that is, text/html and...
<dwidmann> Hmm, interesting
<x04ty29er> check konqueror settings
<naught101> xhtml/xml/html
<naught101> where?
<x04ty29er> you may have it opening links in an external app
<x04ty29er> settings
<Biovore> thats what I think he has.. his example works fine here..
<x04ty29er> configure konqueror
<dsmith_> how many ppl run raid on thier *nix boxes?
<x04ty29er> not me :)
<Biovore> I have a box with a real raid controller on it..
<Biovore> and I had a box that ran mdadm
<Biovore> (software raid 5)
<dsmith_> mdadm?
<dsmith_> oh
<naught101> ahh... ok. I think I may have figured it. system mietypes set correctly, my user mimetypes buggered...
<dsmith_> i dont like software raid
<Biovore> me neather.. thats why I have a hardware raid controller now :-P
<dsmith_> :P
<dsmith_> I like 3ware
<Biovore> acera
<naught101> yay! fixed! thanks for the help x04ty29er and others
<Dr_willis> if i type a url into konqueror - i think i would want it to stay in koqueror...
<Biovore> basicly full opensourced drivers (unlike 3ware and adaptec)
<dsmith_> upgrading dapper to edgy
<dsmith_> on this machine
<dsmith_> has anyone been using 7.04 yet?
<Biovore> dsmith_: its kinda buggy still
<dwidmann> dsmith: I took a peak, didn't see anything that stood out really
<phobiac> I've got a wireless card issue, kubuntu didn't install the drivers for my wireless card. As far as I can tell from the Gateway website the card is a broadcom 802.11b/g PCI wireless lan card.
<redcard> The autosuggest codecs is neat
<phobiac> I'm unsure as to where to look for the driver.
<dsmith_> hmmmm
<phobiac> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dr_willis> the exact chipset  is the info ya shoudl findout
<dsmith_> 6.06 vs 6.10 is huge difference
<Dr_willis> use 'lspci' to see what its seen as.
<dsmith_> wondering if they are suffering from feature creep..
<phobiac> Yeah, I found the docs. I'll see if they can help. Thank you.
* dsmith_ has of yet to dabble in wireless ubuntu
<redcard> I suspect I'll go to 7.04
* dsmith_ has to learn wireless, ppp and a few other things still
<phobiac> Well that's great. Kubuntu recognizes the hardware, and the interface is up, but iwconfig says there are no connections.
<Dr_willis> the more i mess with wireless... the more i run wires
<phobiac> What I've noticed is that in system settings>network settins my wireless card isn't enabled, and I can't enable it (even after getting root rights).
<x04ty29er> lol
<phobiac> Knetworkmanager also refuses to acknowledge the card.
<phobiac> Dr_willis: I usually use wires too. It's faster and easier, but it's nice to have the ability to move around if need be.
<cpk1> i havent run into any problems with ndiswrapper
<dsmith_> lol...Dr_Willis
<cpk1> although i havent tried my desktop wireless yet
<cpk1> i think that one is a little funky
<raylu> Isn't there a command to enable a wireless device?
<dsmith_> Phobiac: just make longer wires
<Xlylith> dwidmann: I wonder how to confirm a bug in launchpad....
<cpk1> yeah ifup wlan0 (or whatever its logical name is)
<Xlylith> dwidmann: I have add my comment there, but I couldn find a way to make the bug status confirmed
<phobiac> dsmith: It's hard to find a wire that can go all around a two story house :P
<raylu> oooh. how do I get a list of network devices' logical names?
<cpk1> lshw
<dsmith_> phobiac: lol, I hear ya
<Dr_willis> lots of LONG wires
<Biovore> don't choke your self with them :-P
<Dr_willis> too bad that power-line-network stuff dident really take off.
<dsmith_> lol
<phobiac> Hmm, so my wireless connection is eth1. sudo ifup eth1 gives me this: ifup: interface eth1 already configured
<Biovore> BPL is evil
<Dr_willis> thenya could just have network working when ya plug in the pc
<plackslayer_> Has anyone here tried using a linksys WRE54G as a wired access point to a wireless network?
<Biovore> plackslayer_: It should work.. that device runs a linux.. and people have hacked into it :-P
<dsmith_> when we built the office
<raylu> isn't ifup the same as ifconfig up?
<cpk1> so bring it down then up
<Biovore> maybe...
<dsmith_> I had them install 4 cable ports in every room
<dsmith_> I just filled a 24 port Netgear switch
<dsmith_> ok... back to kubuntu
* dsmith_ shutsup
<raylu> ifdown dsmith_ kekekekeke ok =\
<dsmith_> raylu: ?
<raylu> nothing. im just happy that i dont have to use a gui to disable my eth devices
<dsmith_> :)
<kai> hey everybody
<dsmith_> hey
<kai> Jucato: Do you use ie4Linux or Firefoe w/ wine?
<raylu> Firefox natively
<dsmith_> firefox will install on *nix
<dsmith_> I have installed ie4linux, but never resort to it
<kai> I know that, im tryin tog et plugin support, which I almost found in firefox  with wine
<phobiac_> Hmm, knetworkmanager still doesn't recognize it.
<kai> For example Speedtest.net
<dsmith_> which plugin?
<raylu> For which plugin?
<dsmith_> use speakeasy
<dsmith_> flash?/
<raylu> !speakeasy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speakeasy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dsmith_> lol
<raylu> T.T
<raylu> what is it?
<kai> The Macromedia
<dsmith_> oh flash
<dsmith_> install flash 9
<kai> Im also wanting to get the qt and mpg support
<dsmith_> I used automatix2
<kai> I did that, my opera still doesnt work w/ flash
<dsmith_> for thoses I believe
<kai> idk why
<dsmith_> i tired opera once
<dsmith_> *gasp*
<vegas> anybody have a link for a how-to on vmware?
<cpk1> phobiac_: is there some reason you need to use knetworkmanager?
<kai> I like it, I have the 'motif' plugins and everything but I still can't get macro stuff to work
<dsmith_> raylu: Speakeasy provides a bandwidth flash speed test
<kyle_> arrg
<kyle_> god damn windows!!!
<raylu> is it online?
<dsmith_> yea
<dsmith_> you can pick your servers
<phobiac_> cpk1: No reason I have to, I can use anything else. But nothing is recognizing that my wireless card is (apparently) working.
<dsmith_> wash, dc; new york, etc..
<mem_> I'm still having trouble with my sound.. I tried running through the suggestions given through "!Sound". I've installed/configured ALSA as far as I know. Removing alsa-base removes ubuntu-minimal which really pissed everything off ... I've had the sound working once.. and I can't get it up again. Anyone have any suggestions... sound card is SiS 7012 AC'97 Alsa recognises it as intel8x0
<phobiac_> Wireless Assitant Manager doesn't either
<cpk1> phobiac_: iwlist scan do anything?
<dsmith_> whats wrong with windows?
<dsmith_> :)
<mem_> I've also given user/group access to Audio.
<dsmith_> oh I know... whats right with it, huh?
<phobiac_> eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<kyle_> Anyone possibly wanna help me 1 on 1 with a windows problem i got?
<mem_> Whatcha got Kyle.. I'm probably useless.. but still
<cpk1> mem_: I have an sis 7012 works with no setup at all
<kyle_> well, i just replaced my mobo, cpu and got a new ram stick
<phobiac_> kyle: You should really ask in #windows, but I don't mind taking a crack at helping.
<cpk1> its ##windows
<kyle_> and when i boot up, it goes into windows, but right before it all loads, i get a virtual memory or pagefile error
<greywolf> Well, I tried multiple ways of disabling my integrated video card, even in the BIOS (which doesn't have an option to disable it), but to no avail - I tried forgetting about my ATI card and just sticking with the default graphics card, but my monitor didn't display anything (I guess it must be stuck on my ATI card). Any suggestions?
<phobiac_> Oh yeah, the extra #.
<kyle_> i did the windows repair and everything
<mem_> cpk1 Mine didn't work from install, all 6 times I've installed it
<greywolf> For reference, my installation never gets to this screen: http://img144.imageshack.us/img144/9720/w2u218vo.png (using the Kubuntu cd, of course, not Ubuntu)
<cpk1> mem_: you checked the sound levels? =)
<mem_> I had it working after 2 days of mucking around.. then I tried to install Beryl but found out the SiS760 AGP card won't do something about 3d acceloration.. and lost sound after installing it again
<kyle_> and my windows restarts
<mem_> I've ran alsamixer and everything is unmuted
<mem_> kyle_ you might want to check the manufacturer of the mobo to see if they have any known bugs
<cpk1> mem_: are you using the digital out? getting the digital to work sometimes can be funky
<mem_> umm, I'm not digital
<mem_> At least I don't think so >.>
<andres_> whoy helps me? as I Install beryl in my kubuntu edgy?
<cpk1> the digital out is one coaxial plug, you would probably know if you were using it =P
<mem_> andres_ the beryl wikipedia entry is very helpful. I'm 1 week old linux user and I could follow it fine
<greywolf> I get here just fine, however: http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/7134/w2u198sn.png - it's when I choose "Start Kubuntu" that it eventually runs into the command prompt and not the installation GUI that guides me through the process.
<mem_> No, I'm on a laptop lol using analogue I assume
<greywolf> I've even tried "Start Kubuntu in safe graphics mode," but get the same result
<plackslayer> is there an easy way to hook up a desktop to (wired) eth0 in my laptop and let it use (wireless) eth1 for internet access?
<mem_> kyle_ there may also be an issue with one of your periphs. Is it OK without Mouse/Keyboard?  With my main desktop, if you move the mouse too soon before windows logs you in, I get a blue screen >.< stupid MSI
<andres_> mem: can I install in my computer?
<phobiac_> This is odd for me, I *think* my card is supported. It worked perfectly fine with no configuration the first i installed kubuntu.
<kyle_> i dont get a blue screen at all
<kyle_> it just gives me that error about virtual memory/ pagefile and then restarts
<mem_> andres_ check here: http://www.beryl-project.org/ and here: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Main_Page
<mem_> My bf has that problem when he types too quickly
<greywolf> Help? Anyone?
<phobiac_> greywolf: What's the problem?
<mem_> greywolf not familiar with ATI graphics
<raylu> Ouch. BSOD for typing too fast or moving your mouse too early?
<greywolf> phobiac: my installation doesn't lead me to the installation GUI: I get a command prompt instead
<mem_> raylu yes, there are a lot worse problems we face with the MSI K9N Platinum SLI mobo.. it pains. I can't burn discs without it powering off.  We can't watch AVIs in full screen with SLI enabled or it powers off
<greywolf> I get here just fine: http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/7134/w2u198sn.png
<greywolf> But I've never seen this before: http://img144.imageshack.us/img144/9720/w2u218vo.png
<mem_> something wrong with a capacitor apparently.. completely annoying
<greywolf> Much less anything like this: http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/7145/w2u228yf.png (which I'm pretty sure is supposed to happen)
<mem_> but yea.. that's not my problem! I'm totally confused about my sound issue
<phobiac_> greywolf: What version live CD is it?
<mem_> My bf (played around with linux for yearss) says its a lost cause.. that I can't do it...  yet I've already had sound once!
<greywolf> it's 6.10
<raylu> How are you testing your sound, mem_?
<phobiac_> That's really odd, hmm.
<phobiac_> What ATI card is it?
<underdog5004> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<underdog5004> any ideas?
<greywolf> a 9250
<underdog5004> is it my xorg.conf looking for a wacom device?
<mem_> raylu: Just launching Amarok and playing the test ogg
<MuJ> underdog5004: propably
<raylu> mem_, is artsd running before you launch Amarok?
<underdog5004> MuJ, bummer...oh welll
<mem_> raylu: select enable sound in the system settings? That's selected..
<raylu> Huh?
<MuJ> underdog5004: it shouldn't matter
<phobiac_> greywolf: You choose the option to load up kubuntu right?
<greywolf> Yeah
<mem_> raylu: I don't know how to check how else artsd is running
<phobiac_> Not insulting your intelligence, just checking.
<greywolf> heh
<raylu> What I'm getting at here is the fact that I use "killall artsd" sometimes before launching a program if it's sound isn't playing.
<phobiac_> What happens after you choose it?
<mem_> raylu: Giving it a go now
<greywolf> It displays the boot-up splash screen kinda like the windows one, and then a bit of text flashes by too fast for me to read, then a bunch of text pops up followed by a command prompt
<greywolf> I'm able to reboot by saying "sudo reboot"
<greywolf> But when I say anything like "boot live" or "boot", it says it doesn't recognize the command "boot"
<mem_> raylu: I did killall artsd then tried to run a file, it still looks as though it is playing
<mem_> raylu: If I try to play media while a terminal is running, it reports alsamixer is having a problem
<raylu> mem_, oh, so the issue isn't that kubuntu doesn't see the hardware?
<mem_> raylu: I also installed alsa from the alsa-project site, but I also have the alsa stuff installed from the kubuntu package
<phobiac_> greywolf: I haven't booted a kubuntu live CD in a few weeks now so my memeory is fuzzy. Do you have the option to boot in safe graphics mode like with ubuntu?
<phobiac_> And if so did you try it?
<mem_> raylu: when I run aplay -l it shows my device
<naught101> anyone know why firefox/thunderbird's "restart" command doesn't work?
<greywolf> yeah, I do, and I did try it with the same result
<mem_> raylu: I can't remove alsa packages otherwise it removes the whole of kubuntu due to dependencies >.<
<phobiac_> greyworlf: What about (if it can) checking the CD for defects?
<greywolf> I did that to start out with, and it said it had 0 checksum errors
<phobiac_> mem_: How did you install kubuntu?
<greywolf> (which is probably a good thing ;)
<mem_> phobiac: from the Kubuntu Edgy Eft 6.10 Live CD downloaded a week ago
<phobiac_> greywolf: Hmm, I have no idea past this point. Sorry :/
<greywolf> :(
<greywolf> I'll try the forums then
<greywolf> thanks
<phobiac_> mem_: How are you trying to uninstall alsa? apt-get or aptitude?
<phobiac_> greywolf: Did you check google to see if anyone else has the issue?
<raylu> mem_, what about reinstalling them?
<mem_> phobiac_: apt-get through terminal which also removes the ubuntu-minimal then adept GUI which removes everything
<greywolf> sorta - I tried searching for kubuntu install problems but everything that came up seemed related to packages, and the ones that did involve installing the OS itself weren't my problem
<greywolf> I'll check again though
<phobiac_> mem_: Have you used aptitude to install anything?
<mem_> raylu: I've reinstalled via Adept, apt-get and by installing the source from alsa-project.org ... I think I may have 2 versions of ALSA due to this
<kyle_> how can i access my windows drive in kubuntu?
<phobiac_> greywolf: To narrow it down I'd add the ATI and the model number or whatever it's called to the search.
<mem_> phobiac_: my boyfriend did about 20 minutes ago
<raylu> kyle_, look under /media
<phobiac_> It's possible it's not supported.
<greywolf> ok I will
<raylu> mem_, what does "which alsamixer" show?
<phobiac_> mem_: That could be a part of your issue. Aptitude and apt-get don't mix well in my experience.
<mem_> raylu: /usr/bin/alsamixer
<Slynderdale> I followed the instructions on the site to install the Nvidia Drivers on Kubuntu Edgy for the TNT2 series graphics card, it won't let me configure it. IT says command not found when I use sudo nvidia-xconfig
<mem_> raylu: I don't think that's where I installed the drivers downloaded from ALSA-Project
<phobiac_> mem_: Do you know if alsa was installed with aptitude?
<kyle_> there is no drive in /media
<kyle_> only cdrom and my firewire drive
<raylu> Slynderdale, type nvidia and then tab twice
<raylu> kyle_, are you on a livecd?
<kyle_> no
<mem_> phobiac_: alsa was installed with kubuntu live cd, then reinstalled with adept a few times, and apt-get. Not with aptitude at all
<kyle_> linux never shows my windows drive....
<raylu> kyle_, it may be under /dev/hda1,2,3,etc or /dev/sda1,2,3,etc but I'm not sure how this works.
<raylu> What filesystem is your win drive?
<kyle_> ntfsd
<kyle_> ntfs*
<kyle_> windows xp
<raylu> o.0, then it should.
<Slynderdale> raylu: sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<phobiac_> mem_: Hmm, odd. I remember I had a problem similar to this when I (stupidly) install kubuntu-desktop with aptitude. I then couldn't use apt-get to uninstall anything because it wanted to autoremove everything. :(
<mem_> My bf has a problem where linux makes his windows drive hidden
<raylu> Slynderdale, did you try nvidia and then tab twice?
<flaccid0s> hidden?
<Slynderdale> raylu: yEAP
<Slynderdale> Yeap
<raylu> nothing showed up?
<Slynderdale> Nope
<mem_> phobiac_: Adept is still fine, installing, updating and removing various things. Its just that the alsa-base package installed by the kubuntu live cd has dependencies on everything. Its not predjudice about uninstalling its self
<raylu> Hm...no idea then. I thought maybe you had the command wrong. I've never used the Nvidia config stuff
<greywolf> phobiac_: I think I found the problem, although I'm not sure - it looks like the 9250 isn't supported by ubuntu 6.10
<phobiac_> mem_: Hidden? What do you mean hidden?
<greywolf> although does that really have an impact on the install of the OS itself?
<phobiac_> greywolf: No video card means pretty much no gui as far as I know
<mem_> phobiac_: this was months ago, I was just looking at kyle_'s problem. When he was installing debian with Lilo, his windows drive would be hidden ntfs not just ntfs
<kyle_> yah so wth
<redcard> So.. what do people use for podcasts around here?
<mem_> phobiac_: so you couldn't access that drive without modifying something in lilo.conf .. the partitions or something
<greywolf> Ah, wait - it seems that the drivers are out of date
<flaccid0s> its not hidden when you mount it
<kyle_> iv never been able to see my c:>windows
<kyle_> in linux
<mem_> it won't be called c windows?
<phobiac_> greywolf: There may be hope
<greywolf> Does that mean that if I update the drivers in *windows* it will work?
<flaccid0s> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<raylu> kyle_, have you looked in /dev yet?
<phobiac_> mem_: Give me a second to colect my thoughts
<flaccid0s> shiz
<kyle_> all that shows up is my cdrom drives and my firewire drive
<flaccid0s> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<raylu> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<flaccid0s> ^^ that is what needs to be read to mount drives. a good read
<mem_> kyle_ how long ago did you install ubuntu?
<raylu> msg ubou fuse
<raylu> ack
<kyle_> a bit ago
<mem_> kyle_ an hour, a week?
<kyle_> month or two
<kyle_> maybe more
<kyle_> why?
<mem_> probably read the mount info just posted then
<phobiac_> mem_: I don't know what the deal is with your dependency issuies with alsa. I've never had that problem happen with the live CD. Sorry. :/
<phobiac_> But for ntfs partitions I would go with ntfs-3g like raylu said.
<raylu> On another note, why would reinstalling alsa drivers help?
<raylu> lol, I used ntfs-3g on ubotu to see what it was :P
<phobiac_> I have to go. Bye guys.
<flaccid0s> depends if you wanna risk data loss with ntfs write...
<raylu> I don't like the "use with caution," though
<greywolf> thanks phobiac
<phobiac_> raylu: Oh :P Whoever suggested it
<phobiac_> greywolf: Np, I hope you get the problem fixed
<phobiac_> raylu: It works 100% fine for me.
<greywolf> yeah, me too :P
<raylu> hm...I wonder how risky it actually is.
<phobiac_> I have not had any issues at all, even moving over 4GB of mp3's from an ntfs partiton to an ext3.
<mem_> raylu: I give up for today
<mem_> Thanks for your help raylu & phobiac_
<raylu> wait
<mem_> OK..
<mem_> :)
<raylu> [23:21:05]  <raylu> On another note, why would reinstalling alsa drivers help?
<kyle_> brb gonna delete my pagefile, see if that makes my windows boot
<flaccid0s> just because you havnt had a problem yet, doesn't mean you are not going to have a problem in the future..
<phobiac_> I really have to go now though, good luck everyone with whatever problems you're having! Night all.
<mem_> I'm not sure what else to do.. I think I have 2 versions of alsa now, that are both trying to access the sound device. I can't remove the older version ebcause it came with the Kubuntu package and has dependency issues
<flaccid0s> cia0
<raylu> and where is the new version?
<flaccid0s> !force
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about force - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mem_> raylu: /usr/src
<mem_> raylu: the which alsamixer points to one in usr/bun
<mem_> bin*
<raylu> Hm...I'm not too sure either.
<mem_> pain is watching your gf struggle with linux sound for HOURS :P <- BF
<flaccid0s> bbl
<mem_> my bf took over the keyboard...
<raylu> Have you tried removing the one in /usr/src?
<mem_> its valentines day... and I'm infront of my laptop working on linux
<flaccid0s> linux still isn't easy for newbies. thats a fact that cannot be denied. you still have to stuff around.
<mem_> raylu: usr src is the new version
<mem_> maybe I should remove it and try to install it over the top of whats in usr bin (fromt he kubuntu disc)?
<raylu> But I think having only one would be better... and since which likes the other one
<ForgeAus> flaccid, depends on what you need to do as a newbie :)
<raylu> Or just don't touch the one in /usr/bin?
<ForgeAus> for some newbie who doesn't go tinkering it could be quite easy....
<mem_> Its 4:30pm .. I'll try to remove the second in usr src, but the original one in usr bin didn't work anyway
<raylu> ForgeAus, how many linux newbies won't tinker?
<mem_> I should actually spend some of valetines day with him before he takes over the keyboard again though
<raylu> gmt time, o.0
<mem_> +10 I'm in Syd Aus
<ForgeAus> i dunno, I should do some tkinkering myself :)
<mem_> +11 actually.. DST
<raylu> o.0??
<mem_> daylight savings time..
<raylu> Oh...4:30 PM.
<mem_> I'll give it a try later on. We were supposed to catch a movie today
<raylu> OK
<mem_> thanks for the info though. Will definitely give it a go.
<mem_> Have a happy V-day everyone
<plackslayer> ok still looking into how to share the network to a desktop that is hooked into my laptop's ethernet port (eth0) and going out using the wireless (eth1),   Any help or howto's somewhere?
<plackslayer> anyone have any ideas?   All I can find through google are ways to setup my laptop as an access point for other wireless devices and thats the opposide direction I'm trying to go...
<draik> I can't play quicktime videos. How do I get the necessary plugins for that?
<Admiral_Chicago> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<raylu> how do I send a signal to a process?
<adydas> Is there some with within unbuntu that makes things RO, ive edited resolv.conf numorus times as root and changed it, saved it and its been fine untill reboot and it seems rebooting resets it back to default from the installation :/
<mshade> adydas: you have a static IP?
<mshade> adydas: or is it running dhclient ?
<adydas> nope not static
<adydas> and how do i check about dhclient ( i havent installed it )
<adydas> ok DHclient is going
<SolidSource> good evening all
<raylu> nevermind, solved my problem
<raylu> kill -s signal pid
<dettoaltrimenti> is there a program for linux to graphically see how big different directories are on your hard drive?
<Jucato> !filelight | dettoaltrimenti
<ubotu> dettoaltrimenti: filelight: show where your diskspace is being used. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99beta6-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 317 kB, installed size 856 kB
<yuriy> dettoaltrimenti: in konqueror go to view mode> file size view
<adydas> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jucato> yuriy: it's sort of hard to interpret those things... not to mention they're prone to crashes at times...
<adydas> !api
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about api - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<newtoeverything> anyone got any time to go through a grub problem with me?
<sparr> how can i check what filesystem a drive uses?
<adydas> sparr checked the /etc/fstab file?
<sparr> adydas: i want to know what it really is
<yuriy> Jucato: hmm i don't find it hard *shrug* and the only time it crashed for me was when i was trying to make it crash
<Jucato> sparr: "mount" or "sudo fdisk -l"
<sparr> Jucato: its not mounted.  fdisk just lists partition types
<Jucato> sparr: under the System column?
<Jucato> a "drive" can have as many filesystems as it has partitions.
<sparr> Jucato: thats just the partition type
<sparr> lets pretend you knew what i meant, and ill pretend you werent being an ass by ignoring it
<Jucato>  /dev/hdb2              65        1239     9438187+  83  Linux <-- tells me that it's ext3
<sparr> no it doesnt
<sparr> it might be ext2
<Jucato> 82 = ext3/ext2, 82 = swap
<sparr> 83 = "linux", it could be formatted with any filesystem
<sparr> it could be ISO (yes, crazy)
<sparr> or ext2, or ext3, or reiser
<sparr> or udf, or fat
<Jucato> but you'd know that it's not a drive if it's an ISO
<Jucato> no. FAT and NTFS have different systems
<Jucato>  /dev/hda3            1307        2433     9052627+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<sparr> no, they SHOULD have different systems
<Jucato>  /dev/hda1   *           1        1175     9438156    7  HPFS/NTFS
<sparr> nothing stops you from formatting a "linux"-type partition as FAT
<Jucato> anyway, that
<Jucato> that's just afaik.
<sparr> or a "FAT32"-type partition as ext2
<Jucato> but I guess you know more so I'll just shut up
<sparr> thanks
<newtoeverything> anyone know a little about grub?
<Admiral_Chicago> i know a little, dunno if that'll help
<newtoeverything> well can you try lol.. kinda pulling my hair out and dont want to format lol
<newtoeverything> i installed kubuntu on /dev/hda2 and then debian on /dev/hda3 (both on ext3) but now when i try and boot into the kubuntu grub dont seem to recognise its filesystem
<Admiral_Chicago> oh wow, i could help but it's bed time for me.
<newtoeverything> shame.. lol anyone else free?
<underdog5004> I am, and I'm sober now
<underdog5004> what can I help you with?
<adydas> oh oh oh me me MEE
* underdog5004 snaps his fingers
<newtoeverything> lol.. well did anyone read the problem ^
<underdog5004> nope, what's up?
<newtoeverything> i installed kubuntu on /dev/hda2 and then debian on /dev/hda3 (both on ext3) but now when i try and boot into the kubuntu grub dont seem to recognise its filesystem
<adydas> nvidia Api error kernel modul miss match, 1.0-7184 // 1.0-9746
<newtoeverything> im sure its still there cos i can mount it as a ext3, but in grub when i do (hd0,TAB it shows it as "Partition num: 3,  Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7"
<underdog5004> newtoeverything, lol, I'm no help...sorry
<newtoeverything> lol its kewl
<underdog5004> maybe edit the menu.list
<sparr> I want an equivalent result to "dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/tmp/foo && file /tmp/foo" without needing a shitload of free space in /tmp.  Help?
<adydas> newtoeverything: nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<underdog5004> sparr, why don't you just write directly to where you want to write to?
<underdog5004> otherwise, you _will_ need a shitload of tmp space
<newtoeverything> i did, on boot gives the same message.. i must of done something really bad:(
<sparr> underdog5004: i dont want to write anywhere
<sparr> underdog5004: i just want to run 'file' on it
<sparr> aha!
<sparr> file -s /dev/hda1
<sparr> hooray
<Branded_Atom> newtoeverything: this is what a google search came up with: "Be sure to check your root(x,y) settings in your grub.conf."
<dsmith_> ok so if beryl doesn't like this machine
<dsmith_> could 	 just upgrade the video card?
<Branded_Atom> for the error :filesystem type unknown partition type 0x7  Error 17 : Cannot mount selected partition
<newtoeverything> Branded_Atom yea i checked and re checked
<Branded_Atom> thats alli got. sorry
<newtoeverything> its kewl thnx anyway.. thought it might have been a common thing
<yuriy> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<adydas> Am i going to be missing out on anything by using nv over nvidia as my graphics device?
<adydas> Answered my own Q, Yes.. the tv output
<t095i09> hello
<t095i09> test
<t095i09> hello
<dettoaltrimenti> my gmail.com page when I view it on konqueror doesn't look great- the font is too small- is there any way I can change the settings to have a bigger font, but just for gmail.com?
<t095i09> how to configure wpa in edgy ?
<Branded_Atom> control+= increases the font size on a page in konqueror...
<dettoaltrimenti> I know, Branded_Atom. I was wondering if I could change the settings for a particular site so I don't have to press ctrl+ every time I check my emqail
<Branded_Atom> i  suppose you could write  a style sheet for it
<Branded_Atom> koqueror supports css
<ash211_> t095i09: try using knetworkmanager
<ash211_> you'll need wpa_supplicant
<dsmith_> off topic I know but real quick, what manufacturer makes a decent nvidia card?
<t095i09> ash11..yea...but where is wpasupplicant.conf location ?
<Vuen> argh. i'm using adept, i'm trying to install lyx
<Vuen> anyone know how i can go about doing this?
<Vuen> when i search for lyx using adept, it shows only "GNU polyxmass". but apt-cache in a konsole shows lyx is indeed in the repository
<Vuen> why isn't adept showing it?
<Jucato> Vuen: are you using Add/Remove Programs?
<Vuen> yes.
<Vuen> i suppose i should say i already installed from a konsole
<Jucato> Vuen: click the checkbox for "unsupported"
<Vuen> i'm just wondering why adept is not showing it
<Vuen> i already tried that
<Jucato> hm..
<Vuen> does it show it on your computer?
<Jucato> it does. but I have to click on the Office category
<Vuen> see, why can't adept just show me the packages? synaptic works great for this
<Branded_Atom> synaptic shows it for me...
<Vuen> Branded_Atom: yes, synaptic shows it for me too.
<Jucato> Vuen: if you use Adept Manager, it will show up.
<Jucato> Vuen: Add/Remove Programs is the same Add/Remove Programs in Ubuntu. Add/Remove Programs is not like Synaptic or Adept Manager
<Vuen> Jucato: when i click Add/Remove Programs, I get a KDE su window that wants to run "adept_installer". I put in my password, Adept Installer pops up.
<Vuen> it most definitely IS running adept
<Branded_Atom> i see it in adept installer,  if  i change kde only to "any suite"
<Jucato> Vuen: Adept Installer is the program name for Add/Remove Programs. Adept Manager is a different kind
<Vuen> Branded_Atom: i don't see it. i've got Any Suite selected, checked off show unsupported and proprietary software
<Jucato> Vuen: like what Branded_Atom said, change KDE to "Any Suite", check "Unsupported", type in "lyx" then click on the Office Category
<Vuen> it's not there
<Vuen> i'm telling you. it's not there
<Vuen> would you like a screenshot?
<Jucato> sure
<Vuen> *sigh* fine.
<Jucato> btw, Adept Installer isn't like Adept Manger or Synaptic. Synaptic = Adept Manager. Adept Installer = Add/remove Programs in ubuntu
<Branded_Atom> and can i  ask why you're not using synaptic if you said you saw it there earlier?
<Vuen> Branded_Atom: because i'm on kubuntu
<Branded_Atom> so am i
<Vuen> so we're supposed to use synaptic? that doesn't even make sense, synaptic is gtk
<Jucato> Vuen: you're supposed to use what you want. no one's dictating. the defaults are just there for.. well... default
<Vuen> i WANT to use a QT-based package manager that will just show me the packages in the repository.
<Branded_Atom> my adept-manger is showing lyx
<Vuen> adept-managnick@nick:~$ adept-manager
<Vuen> bash: adept-manager: command not found
<Vuen> nevermind, it's an underscore
<Vuen> ooh. see this is exactly what i'm looking for
<Vuen> how do i run adept manager from the K menu?
<Vuen> nevermind i see it now
<Branded_Atom> system, ->adept
<Jucato> Vuen: http://jucato.org/stuff/lyx.png
<Branded_Atom> personally, i like synaptic better
<Vuen> anyway, here's your screenshot: http://img460.imageshack.us/my.php?image=adeptlyxdl4.png
* Jucato wonders why there's no Office category in there...
<Branded_Atom> that is odd
<Jucato> btw, I officially don't trust Adept Installer aka Add/Remove Programs :)
<Branded_Atom> i'm with you there
<adydas> i cant say im to impressed with it
<Vuen> i didn't even know adept-manager existed until now. why on earth are they two separate programs?
<Jucato> Branded_Atom: try looking for KWord in there :)
<adydas> i grew up with apt-get, Yum was weird but adept just feels wrong
<Jucato> Vuen: why on earth is Syanptic and Add/Remove Programs different on Ubuntu too? :)
<enjoi> hello everyone, are there any advantages or disadvantages to upgrading to edgy from the cd rather than doing dist-upgrade?
<Branded_Atom> haha, i'm still looking for a word processor that i lik
<Branded_Atom> download time =0 with cd ;)
<Jucato> Vuen: Adept Installer is *supposed* to be a more friendly interface to Adept Manager. just like what its counterpart is in Ubuntu
<enjoi> lol, cd it is then
<Vuen> Jucato: anyway. yes, i grew up with apt too
<Branded_Atom> ymmv
<enjoi> ok thanks brandon see ya
<Vuen> but it's hard to impress people at linux's ease of installation when you have to do it from a terminal window
<Jucato> Vuen: Kubuntu != all of Linux
<Vuen> ?
<adydas> linux is terminal window
<Branded_Atom> yea, but kubuntu is linux fo the masses!
<Admiral_Chicago> linux is a kernel actually
<tudza> Any way to update Amarok without updating Kubuntu?
<Vuen> "<Jucato> Vuen: Kubuntu != all of Linux"  what?
<Vuen> what is that even referring to?
<adydas> think of it more as a figure of speech Admiral_Chicago
<Branded_Atom> he means "linux's ease of installation"
<Branded_Atom> and the terminal
<Vuen> fine then, debian-derived distributions' ease of installation. happy now?
<Admiral_Chicago> tudza: add the amarok repo
<Jucato> Vuen: what I meant was that one distro's ease or unease of installation doesn't represent all of Linux (the OS) in its entirety
<Jucato> and, as what Branded_Atom so poetically mentioned earlier, ymmv
<Jucato> (Your Mileage May Vary)
<Vuen> *sigh* if i'm going to show off how easy it is to install things on my computer, i'm not going to explain to them the differences between distributions and package managers. i'm going to tell them "this is Linux."
<Branded_Atom> well don't do that
<Branded_Atom> hehehe
<Vuen> why?
<newest007> how do i upgrade to kubuntu from ubuntu?
<Vuen> why not?
<Jucato> Vuen: then show them a distro that is supposed to be easy to install and manage
<Vuen> Jucato: and ubuntu is not such a distro?
<Jucato> tbh? no
<tudza> ah, what would the URL for the amarok repository be?
<Vuen> newest007: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<newest007> no
<Vuen> Jucato: wow. okay
<newest007> i want to upgrade TO kubuntu, not upgrade to ubuntu
<newest007> i got ubuntu now, i want kubuntu though
<Vuen> newest007: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<newest007> ahh k, ty
<Vuen> newest007: when it asks whether you want gdm or kdm, tell it kdm
<newest007> just that i already done sudo apt get install kubuntu desktop
<newest007> but i messed things up
<newest007> now my pc is awol
<Jucato> Vuen: imho, Ubuntu is a relatively harmonious blend of GUI and command-line. if you want "ease" of use, look towards something like Linspire
<newest007> ive got both gnome and kde apps in menus etc
<Jucato> newest007: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<newest007> but all the gnome ones are useless
<Vuen> Jucato: if not ubuntu, then what would be a distro that is easy to install and manage?
<newest007> but i dont know how to clean up the desktop of all the gnome app's
<Vuen> Jucato: ah
<Jucato> Vuen: well, Ubuntu is easy to install. Manage? that depends
<Vuen> Jucato: first off linspire is proprietary. they may as well use windows. second of all, soon linspire and freespire will be based on ubuntu
<Vuen> which makes your argument pretty much moot
<Jucato> Vuen: you do know what proprietary means don't you?
<newest007> if i do sudo apt get install kubuntu desktop again, will my desktop reset back to the default KDE settings? cause my desktop is REAL messed up
<Vuen> Jucato: nice, how condescending of you.] 
<Jucato> "proprietary" doesn't mean "paid/commercial"
<Vuen> Jucato: linspire costs MONEY.
<Jucato> Freespire doesn't. And we're talking about "ease" of use.
<Vuen> Jucato: *sigh* just because it's open source doesn't mean it's not proprietary. proprietary does not mean closed source.
<newest007> how do i stop programs from starting up when i boot my pc?
<Vuen> Jucato: yes, and to make it easy to use, they're migrating to ubuntu. that's the whole point.
<newest007> cause gaim keeps loading up, i want to stop it
<adydas_> I dont find it all that easy to be fair
<Jucato> Vuen: proprietary means "closed source"
<Vuen> no, it doesn't.
<newest007> anyone?
<Jucato> newest007: close it before you logout. but are you on Kubuntu?
<newest007> im on ubuntu but i used sudo apt get install kubuntu desktop,
<newest007> whats the diff between ubuntu and kubuntu apart from the desktop graphics?
<Jucato> newest007: by default, KDE saves what you left open when you logout, and restores it when you login.
<newest007> ahh, kk
<newest007> so i have to select, load a new session?
<adydas_> newest007:  just that ib elive
<newest007> sorry??
<Jucato> newest007: no. just remember to totally quit GAIM before you logout
<newest007> i do
<newest007> but it keeps trying to start up when i log on
<Vuen> newest007: you can configure KDE to exclude gaim from starting up automatically
<newest007> and everynow and then, some other programs randomly start up
<Jucato> newest007: are you sure it's not running in the system tray?
<newest007> im sure
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> newest007: this happens when you login to KDE?
<newest007> my user name is present, all i have to do is enter my passowrd, and desktop loads up, which i dont like, id prefer if my user name wasnt shown at logon screnn..
<newest007> soz typos, type too fast, lol
<Vuen> newest007: system settings -> session manager, click "Start with an empty session" or type "gaim" in the aplications to be excluded
<Branded_Atom> or /home/(your user name)/.kde/Autostart
<Branded_Atom> and get it out of there..
<Vuen> anyway Jucato, debian uses "proprietary" for any closed source application, but that's not how the FSF defines it; they define it as any software that isn't GPL-compatible. take cedega for example, open source but proprietary.
<newest007> ahh, sweet, got it now, ty people
<Branded_Atom> which way worked best for you?
<Vuen> Jucato: from wikipedia: "Some proprietary software comes with source code or provides offers to the source code. Users are free to use and even study and modify the software in these cases, but are restricted by either licenses or non-disclosure agreements from redistributing modifications or sharing the software. Examples include Pine, the Microsoft Shared source license program, and certain proprietary implementations of SSH."
<Vuen> so to answer your condescending question, yes, i know what proprietary means. do you?
* Jucato sighs
<Vuen> anyway. linspire is proprietary. it contains lots of proprietary software by default, such as codecs, which users pay money for.
<Vuen> freespire is FOSS. it will soon be based on ubuntu, and ubuntu will soon be using CNR.
<Jucato> Ubuntu will soon be "able to" use CNR.
<Vuen> feisty will have CNR in the repos, feisty+1 will have it by default iirc
<mortici> how does one "format" a drive in linux? i have a 1gb flash drive that is telling me it has 250gb worth of data
<adydas_> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ForgeAus> Jucato will it be called CNR or fcnr?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: ask Vuen. he seems to know a lot about official Ubuntu plans for CNR
<Vuen> i don't know.
<ForgeAus> lol
<Vuen> i haven't heard of fcnr
<ForgeAus> I looked for it on sourceforge and it had something about freespire (I think it was under a different name but seemed to be referring to the same thing) and an fcnr...
<ForgeAus> which I guess stands for free click n run
<Spo8> hey i had an install question that maybe you guys could help with
<adydas_> ffs ok, if i edit resolv.conf and reboot why does it go back to what ever default it has
<ForgeAus> ady I had similar problems with my fstab sometimes
<ForgeAus> (and when my kernel updated it messed up my grub's menu.lst...)
<adydas_> im SO confused
<adydas_> YES
<adydas_> same
<adydas_> i was jsut going to say that
<ForgeAus> in teh transition getting rid of the old one somehow i managed to get myself a drive full of some error log for x-session (which I simply deleted... )
<Jucato> adydas_: that's the normal behavior for resolv.conf, afaik. don't know how to make it stay
<thill2708> for the love of god, how do I use fuseiso, and why can't I find a konqueror plugin that does the same thing? I basically want to be extracting xdvdfs files
<ForgeAus> adydas all I can suggest is keep backups of those files
<ForgeAus> and restore/compare them to the default/update/etc versions
<Jucato> ForgeAus: as for menu.lst, anything above the AUTOMAGIC Kernel list is changed when there's a kernel upgrade
<adydas> err weird..
<thill2708> and why isn't mountiso in the feisty repositories?
<Jucato> if you want to make something stick in menu.lst. put it below that line
<ForgeAus> why does it need to be?
<adydas> So theres no way is can stop every reboot it resorting to trying to use my local NAS drive as the primary DNS server
<ForgeAus> theres serveral apps that can mount iso's
<adydas> WHY its set to that i dont know..
<thill2708> yeah, but as far as I can tell, only mountiso/fuseiso can do xdvdfs
<Jucato> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<ForgeAus> thill possibly, I havn't heard of xdvdfs so I wouldn't know
<Jucato> there's no mountiso on Edgy either
<thill2708> argh
<thill2708> mountiso is a konqueror extension that'll do it easily
<ForgeAus> konqueror has extensions
<ForgeAus> theres also kiso you could look at
<thill2708> yup, using that but it doesn't read xdvdfs iso's
<ForgeAus> I'm pretty sure I can use iso:// kioslave in konqueror
<ForgeAus> but again the xdvdfs thing might be a problem
<ForgeAus> I don't know that format
<Jucato> thill2708: #ubuntu-motu if you want to ask about "why this program isn't packaged in Ubuntu"
<ForgeAus> is it some kinda udf?
<thill2708> Yeah, I think so
<thill2708> plus kde-apps.org is timing out.
<ForgeAus> you might want to look for udf tools? they might do the same thing... but I doubt you'd mount them as an iso that way, probably as a /dev/devicename
<thill2708> ah, I'll try that Jucato
<Jucato> kde-*.org sites are down
<thill2708> why?
<vge> hi, what was the command to create new .htpasswd password?
<Jucato> dunno why. I don't own it :D
<thill2708> dammit, Jucato
<ForgeAus> hehe kde-*.org sites are notorious for having links that don't function well under konqueror
<ForgeAus> still they're not the only source of kde software
<adydas> htpasswd
<adydas> ?
<Jucato> thill2708: nothing you/we can do but wait for them to be up again
<Jucato> ForgeAus: they're the largest source of 3rd-party KDE software
<Jucato> ForgeAus: and they are as official as you can get
<Jucato> but KDE-Look... well.. that's another story
<ForgeAus> mostly about the aesthetics anyway right?.. themes, icons, etc?
<Jucato> yeah. but it's one hell of a haystack
<ForgeAus> I'm not talking up or down kde-*.org I'm just saying its not NECESSARY, I'm not denying that it is handy...
<Branded_Atom> vge, what do you need?
<ForgeAus> um btw Jucato what can you tell me about an fsck error 8 (operational error according to the man page) ... which doesn't mean all that much to me
<Jucato> ForgeAus: it *is* necessary (kde-*.org)
<Jucato> ForgeAus: dunno about those errors
<ForgeAus> is it possible it could be caused by the fsck error saying that a drive is already mounted?
<vge> Branded_Atom: i got what i needed, but unfortunally the command was not supported in the ssh connection i had
<Branded_Atom> htpasswd -c /path/to/new/htpasswd/file username?
<ForgeAus> it just means I need to exit a shell, login (textmode) sudo -i (login directly as root didn't work for some reason) and run kdm manually
<vge> Branded_Atom: yup, no htpasswd command
<adydas> installed ?
<Branded_Atom> odd, is htaccess running where you ssh'ed to?
<vge> yup
<Branded_Atom> i think you have a deeper problem that  you are seeing a symptom of here
<fek> moin
<orient2000> does anybody knows any working weather desklet?
<Branded_Atom> forecastfox in firefox? ;)
<mart81> orient2000: superkaramba?
<Branded_Atom> i don't know about you, but ff is always open for me
<orient2000> I have liquid weather from superkaramba but I do not know where it is.
<mart81> orient2000: load the app from either the K-menu or from ALT-F2 and "superkaramba". Then right-click the icon of superkaramba in the systray and from the popup you can find your way.
<orient2000> OK I got karamba working but I can not find my themes I downloaded.
<nomad111> hey every1 samba is not mounting a shared folder on my other computer
<nomad111> my fstab entry: //insight/downloads  /media/insight-downloads  smbfs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<nomad111> any tips to help
<cntb> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<emjay> hi all
<emjay> some italian here?
<Jucato__> it
<Jucato__> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<emjay> tnk u
<unix_infidel> heh, the only italian i know is from "life is beautiful"
<Jucato__> la vita bello?
<unix_infidel> Jucato__: whatever parts of the english dub that werent dubbed :)
<Jucato__> roflmao
<firecrotch> How can I figure out if my wireless NIC is using full or half duplex?
<parkerw207> can someone help me i cannot load adept
<parkerw207> it says there is an error
<stdin> if it's what I think it is, it's a simple fix...
<stdin> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<stdin> parkerw207: ^^
<parkerw207> oo ok then thanks
<stdin> no problem :)
<parkerw207> i'll check now :P
<parkerw207> oo no that didnt work
<parkerw207> i added a new address to the repository could that have cuased this ?
<parkerw207> its says there is something wrong with the configuration
<typecast> parkerw207: can you paste the error message on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/?
<parkerw207> i'll ry
<stdin> the new source could be it, adept is very picky about that
<parkerw207> ooo i'll just past he messag
<parkerw207> though i can copy and paste it :P
<parkerw207> ook it wont even load adept now lol
<stdin> parkerw207: just post your /etc/apt/sources.list to the paste site typecast gave you, we will be able to spot any mistakes in there
<parkerw207> ok
<parkerw207> permission denied ?
<parkerw207> oo i get it lol
<parkerw207> i fixed it myself :)
<stdin> heh
<stdin> good :)
<parkerw207> *getting the hang of this
<parkerw207> ok cya guys :) thanks for the help :)
<crazy_penguin> Hello!
<stdin> hey crazy_penguin
<vegas> Hi, anybody on?
<vegas> I can't get ktorrent to work
<vegas> it just says stalled, and i know for a fact that the torrent has plenty of seeders
<stdin> vegas: check your firewall settings (if it's enabled), and try changing the default port and enable encryption (in case your ISP it capping/blocking torrents)
<vegas> yea, i'm at a coffee shop, they probably block torrents
<vegas> surprises me though...just the other week they allowed them
<vegas> and that was before i switched to kubuntu
<vegas> so i figured it was probably a problem with the os
<stdin> most torrent problems are connection problems (ISP/Local blocking)
<vegas> stdin, do you happen to know if it's possible for me to set up vmware so that i can run my old xp install on vmware?
<vegas> i know it's not the isp...i live a block away from here and have the same one
<vegas> so apparently they got smart
<stdin> vegas: you mean a previously install windows, from the disk ?
<vegas> lol...i guess so...they finally changed the name and pass for the router away from admin and admin
<vegas> yea
<vegas> erm
<vegas> no
<vegas> my xp install that was on this hdd before i installed kubuntu
<vegas> i just changed the partitions
<stdin> so you want to be able to run it from the hdd, in vmware?
<vegas> so there's a 20gb ntfs partition with a full working (if you want to call it that) xp install
<vegas> yea
<vegas> also...i don't really know how to set up vmware
<stdin> I think you can do it, with vmware workstation/server, not with the player. you do the setup in vmware as normal, except you choose to use a physical disk/partition as the disk. But there a chance windows won't boot, as it doesn't like hardware changes
<vegas> yea
<vegas> also, do you know of a place where i can find drivers for wifi cards?  when i installed my wifi card wouldn't work so i just put my old one in, but i'd like to use the newer one seeing as it's 802.11g and this one is
<vegas> isn't
<vegas> i do a lot of file transfers/streaming, so it'd be nice to use the g card
<stdin> the driver for linux?
<stdin> vegas: oh, found this for you too: http://news.u32.net/articles/2006/07/18/running-vmware-on-a-physical-partition
<vegas> yea, can't find the driver for linux
<vegas> it's an msi mp54g5
<stdin> I don't use wireless, but the help page is a good place to start https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vegas> good call
<vegas> thanks
<vegas> hm
<vegas> tried a different torrent and it works
<vegas> for some reason one from thepiratebay works, but one from demonoid and one from bitmetv don't wokr
<stdin> maybe they are selectively blocking some servers
<reldruh> does anybody know of a panel applet that will display the current status of my wireless connection?
<adydas_> reldruh: http://www.kde-look.org/ go down to like karamba and see if you can find any
<reldruh> adydas_: I don't have karamba installed and I'd like to keep it that way. I tried to check kde-apps for a standard panel applet, but the site seems to be down
<stdin> knetworkmanager will do it too, it sits in the system tray
<reldruh> stdin: thanks. It's installing now
<reldruh> stdin: that's an amazing applet
<reldruh> exactly what I was looking for
<reldruh> it seems to be hanging though...
<stdin> I'm still in the networking dark ages, using a wired connection, so I don't use it much
<adydas_> This is bollox, how can you edit a file such as resolv.conf reboot and it go back to what ever it feels like
<Tarin> hello!
<_StefanS_> hi
<reldruh> stdin: interesting. Maybe it's a problem with ndiswrapper. I just installed it
<Tarin> linux is getting more attention...  isn't it?
<stdin> it should work with any wifi connection
<stdin> Tarin: more "main stream" attention, yeah
<Tarin> word
<Tarin> what with vista biting the big one
<Tarin> more people are looking for alternatives
<sorush20> hi
<stdin> yeah, people are starting to realise that M$ don't care about customers
<sorush20> where is the kubuntu picasa package repositories
<adydas_> As its got more userfreindly its grown
<vegas> what do you guys use for video playback?  i'm considering converting my media center pc to linux
<stdin> !picasa | sorush20
<ubotu> sorush20: Picasa from Google can be downloaded in .deb format from: http://picasa.google.com/linux/download.html
<vegas> also, how do i run an rpm file?
<adydas_> you get redhat ?
<stdin> !rpm | vegas
<ubotu> vegas: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<vegas> thanks stdin
<stdin> vegas: try and find a .deb if you can, packages converted from rpm can go wrong, tho I haven't had too many problems
<Tarin> i was wondering if you folks would reccomend using ubuntu + beryl
<Tarin> if if i should try something simpler
<vegas> anyway, any suggestions as to media players?
<Tarin> im a noob
<adydas> vegas: mplayer ive been tolds good
<vegas> and would you guys say that kubuntu is the best distro for a media center pc?
<vegas> thanks adydas
<stdin> my favourite media player is mplayer, but VLC is good too
<adydas> ive gave it ago, but nothing to compare it against it played my avi files etc from a network drive on a fedora core machine
<vegas> i used vlc on winblows, wasn't bad but wasn't great
<adydas> yeah VLC for the win tho, i loved it on windows seemed to play anything
<vegas> yea
<stdin> it works well with some codecs
<vegas> but then again so did divx player
<stdin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications <-- just found this
<vegas> thanks stdin
<vegas> i should probably start reading the ubuntu help and guides before just asking you guys, i'll probably start annoying you soon
<adydas> i know naff all, but if i can help i will
<vegas> but on the bright side once i get to the point where i know my shit i'll stick around and help out others
<stdin> it's still nice to get "human" help every now and then :)
<adydas> stdin:  you know anything about writeing to resolv.conf as su saving, rebooting and it going back to what it was before you edited it?
<stdin> adydas: yeah, I know a bit...
<adydas> can you explain, i cant understand whats going on, how on earth can root edit and save the file and it go back due to a resart
<stdin> adydas: what heppens is that the name servers in there are written by dhclient, which gets the info from your dhcp server
<adydas> right, sounds like i stop using DHCP :p
<stdin> so it's written every time the network comes up
<stdin> you can "bypass" it tho :P
<adydas> or ill just not use DHCP
<adydas> its only running for my cellphones use
<stdin> ahh, it's just a matter of editing 1 line in a file tho, if you wanted to
<adydas> im good, im actually annoyed at how little you need to setup for ubuntu to be fair
<vegas> maybe this is a stupid question, but why would you wifi for a cellphone?
<adydas> what about grub files
<adydas> vegas its a windows based imate phone
<adydas> so it syns to the internet via the dhcp and can then sync to an exchange server to pick up emails etc
<stdin> what do you want to know about grub
<adydas> same thing
<adydas> i edit and save menu.1st
<adydas> same thing happens
<vegas> ah
<vegas> that reminds me of a question i had
<stdin> menu.1st? you mean menu.lst ?
<adydas> yeah
<adydas> sorry
<vegas> how much of a problem am i going to have using my pda with linux?
<adydas> its late here
<vegas> it's windows mobile based
<vegas> it's early here
<vegas> 5:22 am
<vegas> i was up all night
<craig> hi
<vegas> this linux shit's fascinating
<adydas> ok you win
<adydas> where is it there
<vegas> i just started using it yesterday
<vegas> kalamazoo, michigan
<craig> any babes here
<stdin> adydas: what are you changing in the menu.lst file?
<adydas> craig: wrong room
<kaatil> it almost one year.. well until to june will my first anniversery on kubuntu. :p..
<vegas> LOL @ craig
<kaatil> and on linux as well
<craig> what room then
<stdin> #ubuntu-women
<stdin> :P
<vegas> man, i guess i was a day early...i should've picked it up on valentine's day
<stdin> ^^ real channel btw
<vegas> i was just about to try it to see
<adydas> stdin: removing some fouled up entries a make isntall put there
<vegas> craig, the room you're looking for would be a bar
<vegas> any bar
<vegas> well
<vegas> i guess that would depend upon your preferences
<stdin> adydas: you mean some kernel boot options, or something else ?
<vegas> although guys that go trolling irc for women are probably the same ones that would get drunk enough to adopt the "mouth's a mouth" philosophy
<vegas> ok, mplayer for video, do you guys use it for audio too?
<stdin> mplayer will play anything really, but for audio Amarok RULES
<stdin> Amarok puts windows media player to shame
<adydas_> im likeing amarok
<adydas_> stdin: before i reset net, it was to remove some wrong inserts into the file
<vegas> um, stdin, itunes put windows media player to shame, and itunes sucks
<vegas> but yea, i like what i've seen of amarok so far
<stdin> just wait until you look at the scripts for it, vegas
<adydas_> i mean comon
<adydas_> windows never has a wikipedia search for your artists currently been played
<vegas> i'm just glad to be free of the bugs of windows
<nknwd> does anyone know how to install pyGTK-devel ?
<stdin> adydas_: it shouldn't get writtin to again unless you install a kernel update, and then all you need to change is the "kopt=" line
<vegas> i haven't run into a single problem with kubuntu, aside from the fact that i'm a complete and utter n00b
<adydas_> it adds the new, and the old again
<adydas_> so i have 15 entrys, 2.6.20-generic 2.6.20.old etc etc
<vegas> oh, how big of a hit do you take from using wine and cedega for games?  should i keep an xp partition on my gaming pc?
<stdin> adydas_: can you post the file to pastebin, I'll have a look at it
<nknwd> DOES anyone know how to install pyGTK-devel ?
<stdin> vegas: some games run in wine/cedega, some don't
<adydas_> vegas i kept a win xp partition for games, never used it
<adydas_> xbox 360 for the win
<adydas_> nknwd: sudo apt-get install pyGTK-devel
<vegas> i have a 360, but for first person shooters i can't give up my pc
<stdin> nknwd: maybe python-gtk2-dev
<adydas_> assuming thats the correct package
<adydas_> vegas: Rainbow 6, GOW, Call of duty
<vegas> until they give me a mouse and keyboard for the xbox 360 i'm sticking with pc gaming
<adydas_> you give it time, get used to it and it rocks.
<stdin> adydas_: you know what they say about assuming, don't you? :P
<vegas> dude, i got my xbox on launch date, got my 360 on launch date, still use pc for gaming
<vegas> i'm a cpl player
<SolidSource> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<vegas> i mean, the xbox came out in what, 2001?
<adydas_> stdin: i know, im so used to assuming
<vegas> i think 6 years is ample time
<adydas_> xbox 360s can use a mouse andk eyboard ( from what ive heard )
<vegas> it doesn't bother me to keep my pc up to date for games
<adydas_> some minor dikin about
<vegas> also, what real time strategy games are there for the consoles?
<vegas> yes, they can, but it sucks
<adydas_> comamnd & Conq is coming out on  360 soon
<mart81> iSuck tm
<adydas_> and that Lord of the rings game :/.
<vegas> the thing is, it's basically the x and y axis of your right analog stick mapped to a mouse
<vegas> so the ability to turn a 180 on a dime is gone
<vegas> yea, but the thing is that rts sucks on a console
<vegas> it's been done
<vegas> it sucks
<vegas> for things like that you need a pc
<vegas> it's just a fact
<adydas_> i game as good on 360 as i ever did on pc styles, admitadly its easyer to just sit down and learn keyboard and mouse gaming than a hand controlelr for a 360
<vegas> well, in my book, anyway
<adydas_> took me a few months to master things with the xbox
<vegas> adydas, it's a preference thing...i played the hell out of halo 2, but i still greatly prefer counter-strike
<adydas_> i agree, i used to love counterstrike.. but now im hooked on rainbow 6 ( very ish simlar )
<vegas> it has nothing to do with my ability to rack up frags, i'm sure that with concentration and practice i could pwn just as many noobs on xbox as i do on pc, the thing is that it's not as fun in my book
<vegas> i play rainbow 6 a lot, it's just that counter-strike's the old stand-by
<adydas_> 6 of 1, half a dozen of the other on that fo rme
<vegas> also, i make money off of cs
<vegas> hell, i wish i could make the switch to just console gaming, it'd save me money
<vegas> all i pay for on consoles is the initial cost...i play burned 360 games online all the time
<vegas> m$ really screwed the pooch on the security for that one
<adydas_> yeah
<adydas_> im gonna firmware my dvd rom soon to do tha
<vegas> oh, is there support for flac with amarok?
<vegas> adydas, make sure you have the right drive
<vegas> also, check what sata card you do it with
<adydas_> oh ill pay someone
<vegas> hey...i'm experienced
<vegas> if that's how you want to go
<adydas_> you in my country :P
<vegas> what country?
<adydas_> New Zealand
<vegas> ouch
<vegas> hm
<adydas_> Man, i JUST timed out..
<vegas> wonder what shipping would be
<adydas> arse loads
<vegas> idk, shipping's cheap, generally
<vegas> depends on how you go
<adydas> therse a company in new plymouth here that does them
<adydas> its like $30 bucks
<vegas> oh
<vegas> nm then
<adydas> it would cost me that in shipping
<vegas> yea
<adydas> my only issue, if orgot the companys name
<vegas> LOL
<vegas> google should solve that for you
<adydas> yeah
<adydas> when i need to worry about it ill dig it out
<adydas> ie warrenty expires
<vegas> lol...warranty
<adydas> that to :p
<vegas> no, i was laughing at the notion
<vegas> i void warrantees as soon as i can usually
<vegas> it's just one of those things
<adydas> yeah i know, but if somthing goes horirbly wrong in the next 3 months ih ave 1 leg as apposed to none to stand on
<vegas> um...there's always a leg to stand on
<adydas> actually launch was 1st march so its nearly all over rover anyway
<vegas> if it breaks you ship it to a friend, insure it for $400, and have them claim the insurance
<adydas> you mean $800
<vegas> don't get greedy when scamming shipping companies
<vegas> that's how you get busted
<adydas> no, thats what it cost me
<vegas> does new zealand use different dollars?
<adydas> yes
<vegas> ah
<vegas> well
<adydas> wer elike 42 cents to the us $ i belive..
<adydas> err, you know what i mean
<vegas> ship it for whatever a brand new one costs there, and be happy with the fact that you got a new 360
<vegas> yea, i wish there was a global currency
<adydas> be so much easyer he
<adydas> eh
<vegas> although the monetary system is corrupt enough as it is
<vegas> there's no backing to it
<vegas> well, there is, but not much
<vegas> in the US i think there's actual backing for about 1/9 of the money in circulation
<vegas> probably similar in NZ
<adydas> im curious how much missing money is floating around the states
<adydas> recently we changed our 5, 10 and 50 cent coins and had to hand in our old stuff for free exchange
<vegas> hell, think of the missing money that's floating arounds in iraq or any other country in the world
<vegas> USD, no less
<adydas> there was like millions missing
<vegas> ever see any of the pictures of mercenaries in iraq sitting on stacks of sheets of uncut $100 bills?
<vegas> legal us tender
<adydas> i remeber somthing on the news
<adydas> some guy tryed to sneek it home
<adydas> with others and they got busted eh
<vegas> um, if you work for someplace like blackwater it's legal to take it home
<adydas> man, that would be sweet
<vegas> if you're a regular soldier, yeah, you have to turn it in
<vegas> my cousin's in blackwater
<adydas> here working for a chocolate factory getting a free samples hard work
<vegas> it'd be sweet, but there's a lot that goes into working for a place like that
<vegas> 10+ years military experience, mandatory documented combat experience
<vegas> you've got to be a hardass
<adydas> ha cool
<vegas> you know what blackwater is, right?
<adydas> KDE pannel (kicker) crashed
<adydas> oh perhaps not, i thought it was a place
<vegas> that happened to me, actually
<vegas> wonder what happened to it
<vegas> anyway
<adydas> so its not an area
<vegas> blackwater is the biggest and most well known private military contractor on the planet
<vegas> basically, mercenaries
<vegas> see, governments like the US will go into an area, protect certain VIP's, then pull out and leave them hanging
<vegas> so those people need protection
<vegas> so they hire mercenaries
<adydas> you learn somthing new every day
<adydas> and im 6 mins away from a new day to..
<vegas> it's quite lucrative, if you meet their qualifications
<PhinnFort> how can I reset my K-Menu?
<PhinnFort> it's really bugged up after I "converted" from gentoo
<vegas> my cousin should be home soon, i think tomorrow, actually, and after working for blackwater for three years he made enough money to retire
<PhinnFort> is there some folder under ~/.kde which I can delete?
<Jucato> PhinnFort: as in remove any modification you havee made to it?
<PhinnFort> Jucato: something like that
<lucio_> hi!
<Jucato> PhinnFort: ~/.config/menus/applications-kmenuedit.menu <-- move or remove that
<PhinnFort> thanks
<PhinnFort> i'll backup it for now
<PhinnFort> do i need to rebuild the ksycoca or something?
<Jucato> PhinnFort: yep
<vegas> h lucio
<mart81> someone else has a 82801G intel chip for sound by accident?
<vegas> hi, i mean
<PhinnFort> Jucato: how do I rebuild it again?
<PhinnFort> i never remember the command;)
<Jucato> PhinnFort: kbuildsycoca
<PhinnFort> thanks;)
<adydas> Night guys
<adydas> or what ever it is for you all
<PhinnFort> midday
<vegas> night adydas
<mart81> morning but thanks :)
<vegas> you're crashing at midnight?
<vegas> been a long time since i've gone to sleep that early
<vegas> i'm a night owl
<adydas> i have a dog, gets me up at 6:30 am regardless of anyhying else in the world
<vegas> i normally go to bed at like 10am or so
<PhinnFort> lol
<PhinnFort> nice dog
<vegas> my kitten wakes me up in the morning too, but i just lock her out of the room at that point
<adydas> PITA
<PhinnFort> lol
<vegas> pita?
<PhinnFort> pain in the a**
<vegas> oh
<PhinnFort> :P
<adydas> its a bit harder to lock a hungry bulldog out of your room
<vegas> i knew i'd seen that one, just forgot
<PhinnFort> rotfl
<vegas> well, that's why i have a cat
<adydas> and IF i did, it would just go piss somewhere in the house
<vegas> she's a great alarm clock though
<adydas> overall getting ups somewhat worth it
<adydas> as long asi m not up till all hours :p
<adydas> well yes, WHEN i go back to work
<vegas> if i need to wake up in the morning i just lock her in the room with me...never fails i'm awake ten minutes after sunrise
<adydas> im sure ill love the little Bast***
<vegas> oh, i was talking about my kitten
<doudou> hi all i wanna install beryl on a friend system with the remote desktop
<vegas> but yea, i guess the dog would be too
<adydas> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<doudou> but apt says it has some broken package ...
<doudou> could somebody help?
<adydas> a window manager, intresting
<vegas> will i be able to use something similar to ultr@vnc to control my linux media center pc with other computers in the house?
<vegas> i need something that i'll be able to use from windows too, because my roommates aren't anywhere near ready to make the switch
<PhinnFort> vegas: yes
<PhinnFort> *vnc or nx
<vegas> what program will i be able to use from winblows?
<PhinnFort> vegas: i think nx has a windows client
<vegas> oh, so i can keep using ultr@vnc?
<vegas> that's what i used when the media center pc was a windows box
<PhinnFort> i haven't heard about ultr@vnc before
<vegas> well, i guess it still is
<vegas> but i'm going to switch it today
<vegas> well, if i have enough hdd space to back everything on the raid5 array on there up
<PhinnFort> well, you should just use normal VNC or TightVNC
<vegas> ultravnc is for windows
<PhinnFort> i'm not sure which protocol UltraVNC utilizes
<vegas> oh
<vegas> not sure
<PhinnFort> ah, it uses plain VNC
<PhinnFort> the linux box is going to be the "host"?
<vegas> what file system should i use for my raid5 array when i convert it to linux?
<vegas> yes, it'll be the host
<PhinnFort> ext3 would be my suggestion
<vegas> k
<PhinnFort> it's very rugged
<vegas> that's a good thing
<PhinnFort> not very fast, but quicker than most
<vegas> well, how is it compared to ntfs?
<PhinnFort> much better
<PhinnFort> i meant compared to XFS and JFS
<vegas> ah
<PhinnFort> ;)
<vegas> !reiser
<ubotu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, in benchmarks it outperforms many others on I/O operations, but they take notoriously long to mount.
<vegas> hm
<PhinnFort> meh, it's outperformed by XFS in many tests
<vegas> i care more about stability
<vegas> there's going to be a LOT of data on there
<PhinnFort> then go for ext3
<vegas> it's a 3750gb array
<vegas> usable
<PhinnFort> shouldn't be a problem, afaik
<nomad111> i really need help with this samba problem
<PhinnFort> nomad111: "bring it on";)
<nomad111> the shared folder from the other computer isnt getting mounted on at startup
<nomad111> ill get u the fstab entry in a sec
<nomad111> /insight/downloads  /media/insight-downloads  smbfs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<vegas> how is kubuntu as far as bluetooth support is concerned?
<PhinnFort> nomad111: what happens if you try to just "mount /insight/downloads"
<vegas> i just need it for a mouse and keyboard
<PhinnFort> vegas: i haven't tried it myself, but afaik KDE is known for rather good bluetooth support
<lucio_> is there someone i can ask a question?
<vegas> lucio_: shoot
<PhinnFort> and Ubuntu is known for good hardware support;)
<lucio_> well... i need to install the libxine for mp3
<nomad111> PhinnFort: if i do sudo mount -a it comes on
<nomad111> PhinnFort: forgot to mention that
<vegas> yea, i hope it plays well with my desktop...i remember the damn gentoo livecd hung up with every kind i tried because of my video cards
<lucio_> but i can't connect to internet (winmodem)
<PhinnFort> nomad111: i'm not sure, but what if you add "defaults" to the list of options?
<Jucato> lucio_: libxine-extracodecs from the multiverse repository
<nomad111> in /var/log/messages it says timed out
<PhinnFort> nomad111: are you sure your network interface comes up before the mounting?
<lucio_> is it possible to download libxine with another pc (win) and then install them without adept?
<PhinnFort> methinks probably not
<PhinnFort> lucio_: yes
<PhinnFort> lucio_: download the .deb-file from packages.ubuntu.com
<Jucato> lucio_: go to http://packages.ubuntu.com
<nomad111> Phithe drive is visible but nothing in it
<Jucato> lucio_: make sure you download the "Depends" of libxine-extracodecs, so that you could install those as well, just in case it's not yet installed on the system
<PhinnFort> nomad111: it's probably just the empty directory where the fs is getting mounted
<Jucato> (most notably, libmad0 won't be installed afaik)
<vegas> somebody should make a parody of the recent mac commercials, but add a linux guy
<PhinnFort> vegas: :P
<PhinnFort> lucio_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/libs/libxine-extracodecs
<lucio_> ok! ty, just a minute, i'm gonna search that... i'm somehow newby...
<lucio_> ty phinn! i needed the exact url! :)
<PhinnFort> lucio_: amd64 or normal 32-bit?
<lucio_> normal 32 bit
<PhinnFort> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmultiverse%2Fx%2Fxine-extracodecs%2Flibxine-extracodecs_1.1.2-0ubuntu2_i386.deb&md5sum=8d54a7d44b860054c31fdd4208298620&arch=i386&type=main
<vegas> PhinnFort: have you seen any of the ones where it's making fun of mac?
<Jucato> PhinnFort: presuming he's on Edgy right?
<PhinnFort> choose a site near you
<PhinnFort> lucio_: are you on edgy?
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> 6.10
<vegas> how much does distance to a site really matter?
<PhinnFort> not much
<PhinnFort> but it helps spreading the load
<vegas> ah
<Jucato> distance to a server helps the speed too, afaik
<lucio_> sorry phinn... i don't remember the code name... it is the kubuntu 06.10
<PhinnFort> yeah
<Jucato> I mean, proximity to a server
<lucio_> i just installed it
<PhinnFort> lucio_: then the link was right
<Jucato> lucio_: yep. that's Edgy
<Jucato> and PhinnFort presumed right :P
<PhinnFort> lucio_: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/x/xine-extracodecs/libxine-extracodecs_1.1.2-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<PhinnFort> direct link
<PhinnFort> :P
<lucio_> Phinn_: ok! thanks! i'm trying
<vegas> yea, but for most connections with <5mb download speed, i doubt that it makes that much difference
<olimpico> What do i need to install my wireless card?
<olimpico> apt-get install ?????
<PhinnFort> olimpico: you shouldn't need to install it
<lucio_> waiting... i've a dialup too... :(
<olimpico> PhinnFort: I think there is some headers or something of the kernel i Should install
<PhinnFort> olimpico: what kind of card do you have?
<lucio_> can you tell me what i should do when the file is downloaded?
<olimpico> TP-Link, because I read in the internet is worked automatically on ubuntu
<bob_> i'm a noob with a techno question - least its techno to me...
<PhinnFort> lucio_: double click on it, i think should do it
<vegas> is there anything that i can do if my card isn't on the compatability list?
<vegas> i have another wireless card that i couldn't get to work
<PhinnFort> lucio_: you should download http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/libm/libmad/libmad0_0.15.1b-2.1_i386.deb too
<PhinnFort> in case it needs it
<PhinnFort> vegas: ext3 supports up to 32TB
<vegas> i could bring up the wireless manager thing, but it didn't show any networks with that card
<PhinnFort> btw
<lucio_> Phinn_: ty! i'm waiting for the download now.. you're very kind
<PhinnFort> vegas: try running "iwconfig" in a terminal
<vegas> ok
<vegas> not right now though, i'm at a coffee shop
<vegas> my house is a block away and...it's really cold outside
<bob_> i'm trying to mount windows partitions following instructions at psychocats
<PhinnFort> :P
<vegas> i wasn't worried about the file system not supporting that much space, i was just worried about stability and whatnot
<vegas> which is kind of a stupid worry when it comes to using linux, i guess
<PhinnFort> well, afaik it's one of the stables fs's in the universe, at the moment
<bob_> i want to know what a umask is and what codes to use
<PhinnFort> bob_: umasks sets default permissions
<PhinnFort> like ability to read and write to files
<PhinnFort> afaik
<vegas> well, i wouldn't go as far as saying the universe
<olimpico> And how do I cahnge the kernel to a 386 and not a generic?
<vegas> i'd at least qualify that statement to known universe
<PhinnFort> i wouldn't
<PhinnFort> it's darn stable;)
<PhinnFort> bob_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umask
<bob_> phinn i can see 0222 here and 000
<bob_> phin - ty - i'll take a look
<vegas> odds are that there's somebody out there, and there's a good likelihood that they have something as stable as ext3 and linux, if not moreso
<PhinnFort> bob_: also scroll to the bottom here: http://www.datasavantconsulting.com/roland/fileperm.html
<PhinnFort> i just burnt my toast...
<vegas> i'm not some ufo nut, i'm just saying that the likelihood that another planet was habitable and that that planet has been around long enough to advance past us is not only possible but likely
<lucio_> Phinn_: ok now i've got: libxine-extracodecs_1.1.2-0ubuntu2_i386.deb and libmad0_0.15.1b-2.1_i386.deb. i'm going to transfer those in the kubuntu pc, i'll tell you if it works! :)
<vegas> that sucks
<PhinnFort> lucio_: good luck!
<PhinnFort> :D
<vegas> i'm going to make a bagel sandwich when i get motivated enough to walk home
<vegas> i'm dreading the 1 block walk
<vegas> it's that cold here
<PhinnFort> vegas: taking the probability that life start spontanious, i say it isn't weird that ID has been created
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> it's cold here too
<PhinnFort> norway
<bob_> phinn i'll go peruse
<vegas> id?
<PhinnFort> intelligent design
<bob_> phinn put more toast on
<PhinnFort> creationists
<PhinnFort> bob_: i don't have any more toasts...:(
<vegas> good point
<vegas> how cold is it there?
<PhinnFort> the chance that life starts by itself, is infinitisemally small
<PhinnFort> -10 i think now
<PhinnFort> !weather
<PhinnFort> wrong bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about weather - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vegas> LOL
<bob_> phinn isn't there a repository somewhere?
<PhinnFort> :P
<PhinnFort> bob_: with toasts?;)
<bob_> phinn -open terminal - get toast
<vegas> it's about -10C here too
<bob_> phin get toast/not burnt
<PhinnFort> sudo apt-get toast
<vegas> it's 10F, so i think that's about the same
<PhinnFort> rotfl
<PhinnFort> ah, ok
<PhinnFort> it has just gotten warmer here though
<vegas> actually, i'd imagine it's closer to ltmq, phinn
<PhinnFort> was about -20C here
<vegas> that sucks
<vegas> i miss vegas soo bad
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> i can tell
<vegas> cold there means 10c
<PhinnFort> i miss kenya
<vegas> no, it's just that i play poker so much that my friends gave me the nickname vegas
<vegas> you're kenyan?
<vegas> or did you visit?
<PhinnFort> no, but my grandmother has moved there
<vegas> ah
<PhinnFort> it was purely touristical
<vegas> i bet it's nice there at the moment
<PhinnFort> yeah...
<vegas> touristical...wonder if that's really a word
<PhinnFort> doubt it
<PhinnFort> but it should be
<lucio_> Phinn_: gosh... it doesn't recognize my usb pendrive! :o what to do?
<PhinnFort> lucio_: look in the system logs
<vegas> PhinnFort: , you're starting to sound like my president
<PhinnFort> ;)
<vegas> well, not MY president, but the president of the us
<PhinnFort> lucio_: K-menu -> System -> KSystemLog
<PhinnFort> well, we don't have presidents here
<PhinnFort> we have democrazy
<PhinnFort> :P
<vegas> we're a democratic republic, a good system when it works
<vegas> if people would vote it'd be a good system
<PhinnFort> *when*;)
<lucio_> Phinn_: when i plug it appear a window that ask me "a new medium... what you want to do" i tell him to open in a new window... but i'm afraid i should mount it first? is it right? how to do?
<vegas> we have about 50% voter turnout
<PhinnFort> lucio_: it does it automagically
<PhinnFort> just hit "open in a new..."
<donovan> vegas: where do you live?
<PhinnFort> vegas: from what i've heard the votes are counted a bit weird
<PhinnFort> maybe that's why people don't care?
<lucio_> Phinn_: it says: unable to run  the command specified. the file or folder file:///media/PKBACK# 001 does not exist.
<vegas> michigan, USA
<vegas> it's called the electoral college
<vegas> certain states get a certain number of votes
<vegas> it's not based upon a simple popular vote
<vegas> so
<vegas> yea, it's counted funny
<PhinnFort> lucio_: ah... I think it's the weird name of your usb pendrive combined with the stupid patches Ubuntu apply to KDE
<PhinnFort> ;)
<vegas> but it's not the whole reason why people don't care...americans don't care because we're by and large ignorant
<vegas> it embarrasses me to be an american
<PhinnFort> heh
<vegas> we're a country full of idiots
<lucio_> Phinn_: yes it is the name, i know, but sorry, i didn't told you...
<vegas> fat idiots, at that
<PhinnFort> it sometimes embarrasses me to be norwegian too
<PhinnFort> :P
<ke> Norwegian girls are teh-shit!
<PhinnFort> lucio_: try to open the file-manager, and type in "media:/" in the address-bar
<vegas> hey, at least you don't have the missing link as a figurehead
<PhinnFort> ke: ;)
<PhinnFort> rotflmho
<lucio_> Phinn_: ok i'll try
<PhinnFort> vegas: have you seen our prime minister?
<vegas> dude
<PhinnFort> let me get you a video
<vegas> i doubt it'll impress me
<PhinnFort> :P
<PhinnFort> i think he's closet homophobia
<PhinnFort> you'll understand
<vegas> we have a president in power right now that took a $500,000,000,000 surplus and turned it into a near $8,000,000,000,000 deficit
<vegas> and it's growing daily
<vegas> our president has made it his agenda to ban gay marriage and stop gay couples from getting benefits for each otehr
<PhinnFort> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfrY4rRmPFw
<vegas> and the best part about it is his vice president has a lesbian daughter
<PhinnFort> rotfl
<vegas> how many grammatical errors did your PM make during his last speech?
<vegas> my president made 6 during the STATE OF THE UNION ADDRESS this year
<vegas> that's basically his mission statement for the year
<vegas> it was 5 minutes long
<lucio_> Phinn_: you're great! i did it! i double clicked on libxine-extracodec etc... is it an archive? there are three files: control.tar.gz, data.tar.gz, debian-binary. what to do?
<PhinnFort> we don't have a standardized spoken language
<PhinnFort> ;)
<vegas> really?
<vegas> hm
<PhinnFort> lucio_: i'm sorry, i forgot this was kubunut
<PhinnFort> *kubuntu
<vegas> see, i'd know that if the american school systems weren't quite so ethnocentric
<vegas> hell, i graduated college with a 3.8 gpa and i'm still a noob at what i went to school for
<lucio_> Phinn_: yes is kubuntu... so i can't do what i meant to?
<PhinnFort> lucio_: right-click, and choose kubuntu package menu, and install
<PhinnFort> :P
<vegas> i'm better off than a lot of the people i went to school with, but take somebody from another developed country with the same degree and i'd look like an ass, most likely
<PhinnFort> ;)
<vegas> hey, at least your country isn't trying for global domination
<haffe> vegas:  Ok, here in Sweden everybody dreams of getting an american degree.
<vegas> you guys should ALL be frightened of the US
<vegas> haffe: depends upon the institution, i'd imagine
<haffe> Ok.
<haffe> If you say so.
<PF-Away> vegas: have you seen what we've done in middle east?
<PF-Away> we try to dominate both sides;)
<bob_> my country used to have global domination - just not sure where we put it
<vegas> PF-Away: are you american?
<PF-Away> nope, norwegian;)
<haffe> At least it seems that if your degree is stamped with UCLA, MIT, Princeton or Yale people in sweden don't look further.
<PF-Away> we used to dominate north america
<PF-Away> some ~<1000 yrs ago
<vegas> yea, before north america was worth anything
<PF-Away> :P
<vegas> then you guys pulled out for no reason it seems
<bob_> we didn't dominate really - our upper classes did - we just touched forelocks
<vegas> see, UCLA, MIT, Princeton, and Yale is the same around here
<PF-Away> was no fun anomore
<tesuki> why can't i stream radio streams with Amarok.
<PF-Away> but still your government has some sense of free speech...
<PF-Away> our government was to censor our interwebs
<PF-Away> at a national scale
<bob_> yup its free to tell us any lies it pleases
<lucio_> Phinn_: it seemed 't was allright: i installed as you told, but now amarok doesn't start! :lol: i'm going to reboot and look what happens! :)
<PF-Away> block pornography, internet gambling and torrent stuff
<PF-Away> lucio_: try to start amarok in a Konsole
<vegas> ours does too
<haffe> PF-Away:  Freedom of Speach in the US = You can say what you like, as long as the governement allows it.
<PF-Away> ;)
<vegas> they already took away internet gambling
<bob_> i think maybe its law that we have to believe the lies
<vegas> they prosecute for torrenting
<vegas> or try to, at least
<lucio_> PF_: i'm just rebooting... then if needed i'll try with console
<vegas> porn though...that's big business here
<PF-Away> well, internet gambling is illegal to host in norway, but they also want to block from other countries
<vegas> as long as there's no kids or animals involved, it's cool by our govt
<vegas> we can't pay any money to internet gambling sites
<PF-Away> well, child pornography is already filtered by KRIPOS
<PF-Away> (our version of the FBI)
<vegas> they want us to go to vegas or AC
<PF-Away> :P
<vegas> what's kripos stand for?
<vegas> they just banned internet gambling in october, they're now enforcing it
<lucio_> PF_: it woooorks!!! :)
<vegas> which will screw me over if i run out of money on pokerstars...it's how i'm paying the rent at the moment
<donovan> are there any gamers round here, who could help me with a fglrx-issue?
<vegas> i'm a gamer, but also a *nix n00b
<donovan> do you have ati-card in your linux box?
<vegas> yup
<lucio_> PF_: you're really kind! thank you very much! :)
<vegas> but my only linux box is my laptop, it's got a radeon 9000
<vegas> pretty soon i'll be trying my desktop with dual x1900xt's
<donovan> so... how does it work under linux compared to windows games? i notice a remarkable decrease in fps in 3d-games.
<vegas> but the laptop was the guinea pig
<vegas> i'd imagine so...you're going through an emulator of sorts
<donovan> no. i've got some games like nexuiz or sauerbraten which have windows- and linux-versions and they really suck under linux.
<vegas> i've heard that cedega and wine will give you about a 10-15% hit on framerates, but i'd imagine that varies depending upon the game
<Morrissey> Can anyone confirm that kde-look.org is down?
<donovan> more like 50%-80% of fps
<darthdual__> Games programmed with openGL work better on linux and Games programmed with directX work better on windows
<PhinnFort> not necessarily
<PhinnFort> but as a thumb-rule, yes;)
<darthdual__> Assuming you have an Nvidia card on linux
<donovan> well? those games that i have in mind use sdl. at least i think so.
<lucio_> Phinn_: are you there? did you read what i wrote 5 minutes ago?
<PhinnFort> then they probably use GL for 3d
<donovan> nop. ati.
<PhinnFort> lucio_: that it worked?
<PhinnFort> [12:50]  <lucio_> PF_: it woooorks!!!
<PhinnFort> that was the last i heard
<lucio_> Phinn_: that it worked, but mainly that i wished to thanks you a lot! :)
<vegas> donovan: i've heard ati is the wrong choice for linux
<PhinnFort> no problem at all;)
<vegas> what card are you running?
<PhinnFort> vegas: they have lesser support for Linux, yes
<donovan> well... i bought my notebook first and then made the choice to use linux. its a x600 mobility series
<Morrissey> btw, does anyone have a problem with the latest radeon/fglrx drivers wich was updated through repos? I just get a blank screen
<PhinnFort> Morrissey: i just use the open source drivers
<Morrissey> PhinnFort, where are they?
<PhinnFort> Morrissey: they come with it by default
<PhinnFort> Morrissey: what kind of card do you have?
<Morrissey> ATI Radeon 250
<linopil> \o all
<Morrissey> 9000 series
<PhinnFort> Morrissey: then imho you should go with the open source drivers
<linopil> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<lucio_> bye all!
<linopil> guys how can I see thru SSH the name of a cups printer.? now looking at ubuntu server with cups printer from Windows thru putty
<linopil> IOW I want to connect and print from Windows to a LPT1 laser on ubuntu
<linopil> where are the shared cups printers in ubuntu? what folder?
<PhinnFort> linopil: http://librenix.com/?inode=8077
<vegas> damn...i got warned on the demonoid forums
<PhinnFort> about what?
<veganri> hi i recently tried 6.1 and found it had bugs, and now i am trying to use 6.06 and it is missing lots of programs that .1 had, including wine
<bob_> phinn - where can i get a short list of common console commands?
<PhinnFort> bob_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<PhinnFort> linopil: do you need help sharing your printers?
<bob_> phinn - thats what i need - many thanks
<PhinnFort> np
<veganri> can someone help please
<PhinnFort> veganri: have you enabled all the repositories?
<veganri> probably not, how can i do this please ?
<veganri> i refreshed each program getter, like synaptics etc
<PhinnFort> veganri: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<veganri> trying it now phinn
<Jucato> hm.. Dapper...
<veganri> phinn, looks like it might be working...
<PhinnFort> good, good
<PhinnFort> 6.06 is dapper, isn't it?
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> I was just saying hm...
<PhinnFort> Ah... hm...
<PhinnFort> is it okay for me to join in hmming, btw?
<Jucato> :P
<PhinnFort> vegas: regarding our discussion: http://digg.com/politics/Now_it_s_personal_Al_Qaeda_calls_Bush_an_alcoholic_liar
<PhinnFort> :P
<veganri> has anyone used aol on wine ?
<Morrissey> Hi! I have just upgraded my fglrx drivers, and upgraded to the latest beryl from repos (not svn) ... but now I only get a white screen, I can rotate the cube and all, but its all white. I can see the frames of open programs, but my entire screen's white .. any ideas?
<PhinnFort> Morrissey: i think you have the white cube problem i had on Gentoo
<PhinnFort> make sure you're actually running the fglrx drivers
<_rince_> hi
<Morrissey> PhinnFort, its not just the cube thats white. Its everything
<PhinnFort> i know
<Morrissey> ok
<Morrissey> I use Driver: "radeon"
<Morrissey> should I change to fglrx? Or what should I do? :)
<PhinnFort> that really depends;)
<PhinnFort> do you use Xgl?
<Morrissey> hehe
<Morrissey> aigxl
<veganri> do i need to reboot for wine to work
<PhinnFort> then you shouldn't
<_rince_> anyone using gpac and x264? i'm looking either for x264 with mp4-file support or at least for a gpac packages which includes headers / libraries
<PhinnFort> Morrissey: i'll try to start beryl here, please hang on
<Morrissey> PhinnFort, what should I?
<Morrissey> ok PhinnFort
<PhinnFort> hmm
<Morrissey> I just boot up with the radeon drivers, then I run: "beryl-xgl" ... it allways worked before
<PhinnFort> Morrissey: can you post your Xorg.conf somewhere?
<Morrissey> PhinnFort, sure, give me a sec
<PhinnFort> that's probably wrong
<PhinnFort> rafb.net/paste, tw
<PhinnFort> *btw
<Morrissey> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<PhinnFort> you should run "beryl-manager"
<PhinnFort> and choose beryl there
<PhinnFort> afaik
<Morrissey> PhinnFort, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5705/
<Morrissey> that was the only way it worked before .. but Ill try. Be right back, most likely to restart X again =)
<Jucato> hm.. shouldn't you have Composite enabled?
<Jucato> at the bottom? not really sure
<Jucato> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Morrissey> PhinnFort, had to restart ... everything locks when I start beryl-manager
<PhinnFort> not good
<Morrissey> I know
<PhinnFort> i would clean up the xorg.conf a bit
<Morrissey> Thats why I allways had to just start: beryl-xgl
<Jucato> Morrissey: have you followed the guides from Beryl?
<Morrissey> PhinnFort, hehe, you noticed? :)
<veganri> phinn, you rock ! thank you !
<Morrissey> Jucato, several times .. just didnt work for me
<Jucato> ATI huh?
<PhinnFort> veganri: no problem;)
<Morrissey> I really should do a fresh install soon
<Morrissey> Jucato, what else :P
<Jucato> hm... my experience is limited to NVIDIA unfortunately
<PhinnFort> Morrissey: you should enable composite
<Morrissey> PhinnFort, but did you see something wrong with my sick xorg.conf file?
<PhinnFort> Morrissey: I couldn't find composite
<Morrissey> PhinnFort, hm ... played around with composite for a loong time, that does not work on my card ...
<Morrissey> found it in a forum somewhere
<Jucato> Morrissey: Composite extension should be enabled in xorg.conf afaik
<Jucato> PhinnFort: he has it, "Disabled", and commented out, at the top (I think it should be at the bottom)
<PhinnFort> Morrissey: it works, but not with flgrx
<Morrissey> PhinnFort, isnt it fglrx I have? Or?
<PhinnFort> no, you use the open source driver
<PhinnFort> "radeon"
<Morrissey> oh, cool
<mena>  8-)
<frojnd> hello guys
<Morrissey> PhinnFort, ok, give me a moment .. Ill enable it and try
<PhinnFort> ok
<frojnd> is there a way to convert pdf into odt ?
<frojnd> i have 443 pages in pdf, and I need them in odt :s
<Jucato> frojnd: try KWord or pdftk
<veganri> peace, out
<PhinnFort> peace, in
<Morrissey> Checking for XComposite extension               : failed
<Morrissey> PhinnFort,
<Morrissey> No composite extension
<Morrissey> beryl-xgl: No composite extension
<PhinnFort> that seems like crap
<Morrissey> sure does
<Jucato> Morrissey: because you have Composite extension disabled in xorg.conf
<vegas> i did my good deed of the day
<Morrissey> oh, doh! I disabled it :) wait a sec, Ill enable it :p
<PhinnFort> Morrissey: did you enable composite?
<vegas> i just talked somebody out of vista
<PhinnFort> :P
<PhinnFort> vegas: gratz;)
<PhinnFort> i did a couple of guys last week
<Morrissey> vegas, good for you :)
<vegas> i got them to go for mac, actually
<PhinnFort> nice;)
<Morrissey> if they love eyecandy make them use beryl
<Jucato> Morrissey: try putting it at the bottom of xorg.conf too
<DiGiTX> hey all
<vegas> too much of a noob for linux, but the guy said he'll try dual booting
<frojnd> jucato: is pdftk somekind of plugin for kpdf ? I can't find pdftk
<Jucato> !pdftk
<ubotu> pdftk: A useful tool for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12-11build1 (edgy), package size 702 kB, installed size 2140 kB
<vegas> i wish i could get my wifi to work on os x for this laptop
<Jucato> frojnd: it's a seperate app. KWord can open/edit PDF's. so you can open it and save it as ODT
<vegas> or osx86, or whatever you want to call it
<vegas> actually, since i've been at this coffee shop i've talked three people out of vista
<PhinnFort> :P
<PhinnFort> i have a crapload of programs installed...
<frojnd> Jucato: so pdftk is together with Kword?
<Jucato> frojnd: no
<vegas> lol...one of them came to me actually...the background on desktop 1 was the bad vista logo
<Jucato> frojnd: sorry if I'm confusing you. pdftk has nothing to do w/ KDE. it's a command line utility
<vegas> they asked why i don't like vista
<frojnd> Jucato: ok
<vegas> i told them it was the same reason i don't like aids...it's just plain unpleasant
<PhinnFort> rotfl
<Morrissey> All the checks passes and everything .. and then I just get this big white screen ... though I can rotate cube
<Morrissey> worked fine before upgrade
<Jucato> PhinnFort, vegas: interesting discussion, fit for #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<tp_> hi
<PhinnFort> :D
<tp_> can someone help me?
<vegas> how do i get the cube to work?  my friend chris has that working, and i'm jealous
<Jucato> tp_: please state your problem. if someone can, someone will
<vegas> also, is there a keyboard shortcut for switching desktops?
<Jucato> !beryl | vegas
<ubotu> vegas: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<vegas> sorry, Jucato
<Jucato> vegas: using beryl?
<Jucato> vegas: no. I'm just pointing you to the links for more info
<vegas> nope...guess i'll start
<vegas> no, i was apologizing about being off-topic
<vegas> not for being a noob
<Jucato> nah, it's ok. it happens (the offtopic part)
<Jucato> the noob part is unforgivable
<Jucato> j/k
<tp_> i have kubuntu edgy 6.10 and as soon as i try to enter control-pannel/monitor,my monitor freeze
<tp_> and i'm forced to restart my pc
<Jucato> hm... tp_, better wait for some more people to come in and ask again... sorry couldn't help
<tp_> ok...thx anyway
<tp_> u have no idea?
<Jucato> me? nope
<tp_> ok :)
<stdin> Jucato is just here to stop off-topic discussion :P j/k
<Morrissey> Ive searched the forums ... seems like a comon problem but noone knows how to fix it
<tp_> uhm...crafic card problem i guess
* Jucato gets ready to kick stdin...
* stdin starts running 
* vegas trips Jucato as he chases stdin
<Jucato> vegas: I don't chase after people. I can reach them wherever they are :)
<tp_> even when i use firefox o_O
<Jucato> tp_: what card, btw?
<tp_> ati x200
<vegas> the chase is half the fun, Jucato
<tp_> bleah!
<Jucato> hm..
<dettoaltrimenti_> is there any way to have firefox show up in the system tray when it's on?
<Jucato> tp_: what's your reason for going to the monitor config?
<vegas> actually, Jucato, this is probably a conversation that would go best in #kubuntu-offtopic
<tp_> dettoaltrimenti: italiano?
* vegas ftw
<ju_> bonjour
<Jucato> vegas: I wasn't continuing the conversation, if you've noticed
<linopil> lookin tyvm PhinnFort now on irssi. can it find some 100 lines backwards in channel some link a guy gave me ? tis on librenix
<vegas> sorry, i've been up learning how to use linux for a good 35 hours, i'm getting loopy
<Jucato> dettoaltrimenti_: I vaguely remember an app that lets you do that. not in the repos, though
<Jucato> linopil: <PhinnFort> linopil: http://librenix.com/?inode=8077
<linopil> phinnfort gone
<linopil> tyvm
<Jucato> ywvm :D
<Jucato> !kdocker | dettoaltrimenti_
<ubotu> dettoaltrimenti_: kdocker: minimize all applications to system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 100 kB, installed size 324 kB
<Jucato> looks like it's in the repos after all
<linopil> it's an ubuntu linux file/printserver for linux there on librenix. nice !
<vegas> where do i look for my version of kubuntu?
<Jucato> !version | vegas
<ubotu> vegas: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<vegas> and are the versions the same for ubuntu and kubuntu?
<stdin> same name for both
<Jucato> same codename and release version
<vegas> tyvm Jucato and stdin
<dettoaltrimenti_> thanks Jucato
<dettoaltrimenti_> does anyone know how much space it would take to install all 20,000 packages from adept- in universe and multiverse?
<Jucato> more than the DVD installer I bet...
<stdin> I would think about 4 or 5 DVDs, minimum
<haffe> I think it would be easist treated as a statistical problem.
<yaccin> hi
<Morrissey> but why would you do that?
<haffe> Assume the size of each package is Xi, where Xi is some stochastic variable.
<dettoaltrimenti_> is there a graphical way to use kdocker? like a right click option or anything?
<yaccin> im having a problem with my wacom
<Jucato> dettoaltrimenti_: try to do a Google on it. iirc ther is
<Jucato> there*
<dettoaltrimenti_> thanks
* Morrissey just failed his statistics course ... so thanks haffe :P
<haffe> Ok.
<haffe> I passed mine on the 2:n try.
<Morrissey> Hopefully so will I  ...
<Morrissey> you taking a master of science?
<xsacha> i passed stats! :D
<Morrissey> good for you xsacha  :P
<haffe> Morrissey:  Yes.
<haffe> M.sc. Mathematics.
<Morrissey> haffe, same here .. on my second year
<xsacha> i still know nothing about it.. but i did while i was doing the course
<Morrissey> haffe, communication technology
<haffe> Ok.
<xsacha> im sure if i looked at it, it'd all coming rushing back to me
<Morrissey> at what? stats?
<xsacha> yeah
<Morrissey> Its not that hard really ..
<Morrissey> but this years exam was insane
<haffe> Ok.
<haffe> My university holds three exams each study year for each course.
<stdin> hmm
<stdin> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Morrissey> haffe, oh really? I have 8 courses a year with 1 (sometimes 2) exams each
<haffe> Umm, what I meant was that the exam is given three times, but you only have to pass once.
<yaccin> how can i get the scroll-wheel of my wacom working?
<haffe> The point is that some examiners think that the further from the course the exam is. the harder the exam should be.
<Morrissey> haffe, oh, I see ... we have one in the summer as well as the one given for christmas/spring ... 2 times. But you really could take it as much as you like =)
<vegas> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<epimeth> does dapper not support firefox2?
<stdin> epimeth: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<epimeth> all right
<user__> hi room
<yaccin> how can i get the scroll-wheel of my wacom working?
<haffe> yaccin:  Read up on ubuntuguide.org
<andremarte> !italiano
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<yaccin> haffe: this covers only basic functionallity
<yaccin> but the scroll wheel and the 2 buttons on the tablet dont work with this guide
<haffe> Ok, not even with imwheel/edev?
<yaccin> i dont know what that is ^^
<yaccin> *installing imwheel*
<yaccin> do i have to configure imwheel?
<yaccin> and how do i do that?
<yaccin> ah
<yaccin> -c
<yaccin> but it seems not to work
<vegas> i get this error when running ./configure for beryl:  http://fora.demonoid.com/index.php?topic=24352/508162#508162
<vegas> oops
<vegas> one sec
<Jucato> hm...
<vegas> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<vegas> yea, beryl wasn't trying to send me to demonoid
<Jucato> vegas: does the beryl website have instructions on required packages/headers/libraries for compiling beryl?
<vegas> probably
<vegas> i'll look
<yaccin> why compile beryl?
<Jucato> :)
<vegas> yaccin: , i'm a noob
<yaccin> there are repos :)
<vegas> what's a repos
<Jucato> vegas: noobs don't compile stuff :)
<vegas> and how do i use it
<Jucato> although they ask about compiling...
<vegas> lol...apparently
<Jucato> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<yaccin> there are instructions on wiki.beryl-project.org
<Jucato> !beryl | vegas
<ubotu> vegas: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<stdin> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Compile_requirements
<yaccin> id use the repo
<yaccin> its easy, simple and works great
<Jucato> vegas: that website and that channel (the topic in there) have more helpful links
<stdin> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu
<westbaer> hello
<yaccin> i actually use the svn-repo ^^
<yaccin> #beryl may also be helpfull
<vegas> thanks guys...sorry again for the dumb noob questions
<yaccin> there are no dumb questions :P
<Jucato> vegas: repository: as the name suggest, it's an online database/storage (aka repository) of packages that are compiled, built, and ready to install for Kubuntu (all official *buntus)
<vegas> lol...i prefer mr. garrison's version..."there are no stupid question, just stupid people."
<yaccin> ^_^
<Jucato> "there are no stupid questions, just stupid people who don't ask questions"
<niki_> hi
<vegas> touche, Jucato
<Jucato> touch, right?
<Jucato> (just checking my spelling)
<vegas> yea, i just can never remember how to make the accent symbol
<Jucato> it usually is the right Alt key by default
<Jucato> R-Alt + ' + e
<stdin> R-Alt + ' +e =  (for me)
<stdin> R-Alt + ; +e =  (again for me)
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> ?
<Jucato> ; + e
<stdin> yep
<Jucato> ok anyway...
<vegas> hm...just realized this, but i don't think that my right alt/ctrl work
<joe123> hey ppl I'm having a "kernel panic - not syncing: attempted to kill init".. error msg
<joe123> this is when I put the Kubuntu 6.10 cd, and put Install kubuntu
<joe123> black screen with a lot of things, and then that
<joe123> that happens when the system is loading the Linux ernel
<jean-b> hi, i run kubuntu edgy, should i install beryl xgl, aiglx or nvidia?
<yaccin> R-alt + = 
<yaccin> ^^
<vegas> how do i find what to add to adept so that i can use it for beryl?
<vegas> sorry if that's worded funny
<stdin> vegas: dapper or edgy ?
<vegas> edgy
<vegas> i'm about 26 hours into this linux thing
<jean-b> hi, i run kubuntu edgy, should i install beryl xgl, aiglx or nvidia?
<vegas> only other time i used it was to hack tivos
<yaccin> jean
<stdin> vegas: have you already got aiglx or xgl?
<yaccin> depends
<vegas> i don't think so
<Jucato> 26 hours and already you want to install one of the hardest things to do currently? O.O
<yaccin> you have n nvidia card?
<jean-b> yaccin: yes
<vegas> but...it looks cool
<vegas> so yes
<vegas> i'm not scared
<vegas> just naive
<yaccin> beryl is not hard to install :)
<vegas> ati
<Jucato> yaccin: I didn't say it was hard to install :)
<yaccin> jean-b: then just install beryl and start it
<Jucato> it's harder to make it work well )
<yaccin> no need for more configuration etc
<jean-b> beryl nvidia then?
<stdin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingBeryl
<Jucato> :)
<yaccin> Jucato: depends
<yaccin> :D
<joe123> hi... i'm having a kernel panic error msg
<yaccin> but mostly it isnt
<joe123> attempted to kill init
<joe123> this happens when I put the kubuntu 6.10 cd
<joe123> and put install
<yaccin> Jucato: for nvidia... simply install and run.. aiglx... make aiglx work and simply run it... i wont suggest xgl... xgl is the worst part of it :D
<frojnd> Jucato: have u ever try to use Kword, to open pdf and save it into odt?
<joe123> the systems starts to load the kernel, and then that comes up
<joe123> any ideas?
<niki_> can I install mysql in kubuntu
<vegas> ok, so aiglx or xgl?
<frojnd> I have some difficultys with this file http://rs4.rapidshare.com/files/16409629/SEMINARI_I-VII.pdf
<vegas> what the difference?
<Jucato> yaccin: "making it work" includes fixing disappearing window borders :)
<frojnd> Jucato, if u have time and will, please try for me
<yaccin> vegas: when you have nvidia you dont need any of them
<yaccin> else i suggest aiglx
<yaccin> Jucato: thats simple :)
<Jucato> frojnd: I have. but iirc opening a big pdf takes time...
<Jucato> yaccin: ok. then you're the perfect person to help vegas
<yaccin> you have beryl-manager (icon in the tray) and theres an option in the menu which fixes that in 99% ^^
<Jucato> because my experience wasn't that simple
<vegas> damn...i'm already being handed off
<yaccin> he :)
<yaccin> vegas: you have n nvidia card?
<vegas> no, ati radeon 9000
<yaccin> ah
<vegas> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-effects for support.
<yaccin> you play 3D Games on that PC?
<vegas> no, i use my home computer for that
<yaccin> ok
<vegas> the one that cost more than my car
<yaccin> you have frglx drivers installed?
<vegas> or should have :)
<vegas> i don't know...just installed standard kubuntu install
<yaccin> ok
<yaccin> then you need to change your graphicscard driver to radeon
<frojnd> Jucato: When I opened this pdf file in odt, was some jigsaw with background color
<yaccin> then install beryl
<yaccin> and i think it should simply work
<frojnd> so if u know how to disable background color in original pdf..
<yaccin> when not you have to edit something in yiur xorg.conf
<frojnd> I think this would help a little
<Jucato> frojnd: oh ok... sorry if I can't be of more help...
<vegas> o.O
<frojnd> if u would try that would be big help
<vegas> change...driver i don't understand
<yaccin> vegas: you know how to open your xorg.conf in kate? ^^
<vegas> negative
<yaccin> alt+f2 > "kdesu kate /etc/xorg.conf"
<yaccin> err
<yaccin> alt+f2 > "kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<vegas> gave me some failed to open device errors and opened a basically blank kate file
<yaccin>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<yaccin> try that one ^^
<vegas> is that XLL or x11?
<Jucato> X11
<dettoaltrimenti_> does anyone know how to export mail from thunderbird, to import into another thunderbird on another computer?
<vegas> as in the number?
<Jucato> yes
<yaccin> 22/2
<dettoaltrimenti_> please help
<yaccin> then search Section "Device"
<vegas> bash:  /etc/x11/xorg.conf: no such file or directory
<Jucato> er sorry, dettoaltrimenti_. that yes was for vegas
<Jucato> vegas: X11 not x11
<dettoaltrimenti_> heh oh ok
<yaccin> its an X not an x
<yaccin> ^^
<Jucato> vegas: Linux is case sensitive
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<yaccin> and there change Driver "ati" to Driver "radeon"
<dinosaur-rus> how can I remove "Switch User" item from K Menu?
<yaccin> in the same section add this line: 	Option		"XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
<yaccin> save and close
<yaccin> install beryl
<yaccin> reboot
<vegas> works...case sensitivity is the devil
<yaccin> run beryl-manager
<Jucato> reboot?
<vegas> i capitalize nothing
<yaccin> should work
<yaccin> Jucato: or restart x-server
<yaccin> :P
<Jucato> shake off the Windows habit heheh :)
<yaccin> :P
<Jucato> 3R's - Reboot, Reformat, Reinstall
<yaccin> oh
<yaccin> vegas: at bottom of the file
<yaccin> add this:
<Jucato> :P
<yaccin> Section "Extensions"
<yaccin> 	Option "AIGLX" "enabled"
<yaccin> EndSection
<yaccin> then save and close
<yaccin> install beryl
<yaccin> and hit Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<yaccin> ^^
<Jucato> :D
<epimeth> has anyone got wine working?
<yaccin> i have
<epimeth> on 6.06.1
<epimeth> oh!!! beryl!!!
<yaccin> :D
<epimeth> more important :-)
<yaccin> hehe
<yaccin> epimeth: ati or nvidia?
<epimeth> I want it
<epimeth> nvidia
<yaccin> installed drivers already?
<epimeth> they won't work :-(
<yaccin> why?
<yaccin> which graphics card?
<yaccin> geforce2ultra=
<yaccin> ?
<epimeth> first I got a segfault, then I fixed that and X stopped loading
<epimeth> geforce 2 mx 400
<yaccin> hm
<yaccin> one moment
<epimeth> probably the oldest non-legacy card :-)
<yaccin> oh its non-leagcy?
<yaccin> are you sure? :D
<huXfluX> Does anyone know how can i install the "Console" font for Konsole? PLEASE! Thank you!
<epimeth> positive... checked 3 times
<epimeth> the legacy drivers gave me a segfault
<epimeth> the others didn't, but didn't work, either
<epimeth> :-)
<yaccin> hmm yes your right
<yaccin> uhm
<yaccin> so you dont have them installed atm?
<vegas> ok...now for the next question...how do i install beryl
<yaccin> vegas: wiki.beryl-project.org
<vegas> i still haven't figured out how to add the repository for it
<yaccin> add a repo to apt ^^
<yaccin> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<yaccin> :)
<yaccin> add the repo to that file
<hellcattrav> hey how do i use a USB flash drive, do i have to do anything after i stick it in th USB slot?
<vegas> what's the repo address
<yaccin> its in the beryl wiki
<yaccin> theres an official one and the svn-repo
<yaccin> hellcattrav: a window should pop up where you can choose what to do
<hellcattrav> oh ok
<hellcattrav> cool
<yaccin> hm
<yaccin> too fast
<yaccin> he should be sure to always savely remove the device
<yaccin> :D
<epimeth> ah!  too much
<yaccin> epimeth: you have the drivers installed atm?
<epimeth> lol
<epimeth> okay
<epimeth> no, the nvidia drivers are not installed
<yaccin> ok
<epimeth> no
<yaccin> then sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<epimeth> uninstalled them
<yaccin> and then change your corg.conf to use them
<yaccin> if you cant get the drivers to work, then im afraid beryl wont work
<yaccin> but geforce 6200 are cheap :)
<yaccin> and fast ^^
<yaccin> i had a 2 ultra before i switched to 6200
<yaccin> yes, it was a legacy-card :D
<epimeth> cheap?  whats that?
<epimeth> :-)
<yaccin> it was about 50 i think
<epimeth> its nice that you have 65 dollars to spend wisely... I, however, do not have the required 300 shequels
<epimeth> :-p
<epimeth> okay... nvidia-glx installed
<huXfluX> Does anyone know how can i install the "Console" font for Konsole? PLEASE! Thank you!
<epimeth> and xorg.conf file open
<yaccin> epimeth: search Section "device"
<epimeth> huXfluX: sorry, dunno
<yaccin> change Driver "nv" to Driver "nvidia"
<mzuverink> anyone use amarok with there ipod?
<yaccin> save. close and hit Ctrl+alt+backspace... should work ^^
<mzuverink> I am wondering if it will put the album art on the pod
<yaccin> mzuverink: i dont have a ipod yet
<yaccin> i think so
<yaccin>  /hoe
<yaccin>  /hope
<mzuverink> I dont see anywhere in the config to do so
<yaccin> hmm
<yaccin> it doesnt by default?
<epimeth> okay... bbs... gonna ctrl-alt-del da bitch
<yaccin> ^^
<yaccin> works?
<yaccin> ^^
<epimeth> well... x is working... dunno if glx is working tho
<epimeth> holy shit
<yaccin> you had a funny nvidia-logo after hitting ctrl+alt+backspace?
<epimeth> you gotta be kidding me
<Morrissey> epimeth, glxgears
<yaccin> why?
<epimeth> no nvidia logo, but direct rendering: yes
<yaccin> ok
<epimeth> tada!
<yaccin> then its good :)
<epimeth> all right
<epimeth> wtf
<yaccin> just install beryl then
<yaccin> should work ootb
<epimeth> why did it not work when I tried before???
<yaccin> mabe you didnt change you xorg.conf?
<epimeth> ubotu, take me home!
<epimeth> !beryl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about take me home! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<epimeth> no... thats not what I meant, you stupid bot!
<yaccin> wiki.beryl.projects.org
<epimeth> there'
<epimeth> s one in help.ubuntu no?
<Morrissey> beryl still gives me only white screen after upgrade .. anyone got a sollution to this yet?
<yaccin> svn is nice.. most features but isnt as stable as official repo
<yaccin> mirshafie: ati/nvidia?
<yaccin> err
<yaccin> Morrissey:
<Morrissey> ati ...
<yaccin> xgl?
<Morrissey> :) put 2 and 2 together :P
<yaccin> or aiglx?
<Morrissey> aiglx
<yaccin> hmm
<yaccin> svn?
<Morrissey> seems like a comon problem
<Morrissey> nah, repos
<yaccin> hmm
<huXfluX> Does anyone know how can i install the "Console" font for Konsole? PLEASE! Thank you!
<yaccin> svn works fine here :)
<toxidas> hi all
* huXfluX beggs!
<Morrissey> yaccin, do you have the repo for the svn?
<Morrissey> maybe Ill try that
<toxidas> i wnt to play games via cegeda i've installed hommv but cannot start?
<epimeth> yaccin: all I do now is add the dapper beryl repos and do an dist-upgrade?
<toxidas> anybody help
<toxidas> ?
<yaccin> if you have dapper ^^
<yaccin> no
<Morrissey> epimeth, sudo aptitude install beryl
<yaccin> not and dist-upgrade
<epimeth> sorry... and then an install beryl?
<Morrissey> have kubuntu :)
<yaccin> yes
<toxidas> or should i try wine instead
<yaccin> sudo apt-get install beryl
<yaccin> toxidas: search "franks corner" on google
<Morrissey> yaccin, do you have the edgy repos for beryl svn?
<yaccin> theres help for some games on wine
<yaccin> Morrissey: yes i use svn on edgy
<yaccin> i switch to feisty this evening ^^
<Morrissey> ok, do you have the repos link? :)
<toxidas> thanx
<yaccin> Morrissey: should be in the beryl wiki ^^
<yaccin> http://forum.beryl-project.org/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=70&hilit= oor look there for svn
<epimeth> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<epimeth> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5719/
<epimeth> yaccin: any ideas?
<yaccin> epimeth: those are REALLY old repos
<yaccin> they dont work
<yaccin> if you want try svn version then look at http://forum.beryl-project.org/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=70&hilit=
<yaccin> else ill get a link for you in a minute
<epimeth> cheers
<yaccin> http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/
<frojnd> Jucato, any luck?
<naph> hi, is the latest kernel version with kubuntu 2.6.17?  is there any way of getting a package for a more recent release?  thanks
<BluesKaj> "Morning folks
<epimeth> vaccin: so deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ dapper main
<epimeth> ?
<epimeth> morning Blues
<BluesKaj> naph, it's the latest stable version
<yaccin> if you have dapper, yes
<yaccin> :)
<BluesKaj> hi epimeth
<naph> ok, no way of getting an unstable version? :-/  (though i don't wanna go outside the package system and compile myself really)
<yaccin> naph: i think feisty has a newer kernel
<yaccin> brb
<epimeth> yaccin: I got the no pubkey again... do I *need* to verify?
<naph> ok, thanks for the info! :D
<BluesKaj> fiesty 2.6.19
<epimeth> what about it?
<BluesKaj> AFAIK 2.6.17 is the latest stable kernel for edgy as well
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: True.
<jean-b> hi
<jean-b> i've just installed beryl; loaded it
<jean-b> but have no effects
<Tm_T> Only way to get newer working kernel to 6.10 is to compile yourself.
<jean-b> so i want to remove it
<Tm_T> !xgl | jean-b
<ubotu> jean-b: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jean-b> thanx Tm_T
<jean-b> i''ve followed this guide
<jean-b> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_nVidia
<Tm_T> "- Help in #ubuntu-effects"
<Tm_T> ;)
<jean-b> nobody answer in ubuntu-effects
<blue|palm> i know this might be a silly question: but when is 7.4 set to be out? April?
<jean-b> i want to reverse what i've done with http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_nVidia
<vegas> lol...apparently removing a dvd burner and putting it back in makes linux PISSED
<jean-b> how can i do it?
<BluesKaj> naph, well, this site should help :http://www.kernel.org/
<yaccin> vegas: if your system was running while you did that its a normal reaction
<yaccin> :D
<Jucato> BluesKaj: yes. it's 7.04 = 2007-04 = 2007 April
* vegas is used to winblows
<vegas> will it do that for usb devices?
<yaccin> usb works great
<yaccin> but
<vegas> but?
<yaccin> be sure to ALWAYS savely remove the device
<BluesKaj> not the newset official release  Jucato , naph was aking about the latest kubuntu kernel ...that would be fiesty
<vegas> oh
<vegas> what happens if you don't?
<yaccin> else you get "empty" files on your mp3player for example
<vegas> ah
<Jucato> BluesKaj: <blue|palm> i know this might be a silly question: but when is 7.4 set to be out? April?
<incorrect> can i get opera for kubuntu?
<yaccin> usb scanners webcams etc are "safe" to just disconnect
<yaccin> incorrect: yes
<yaccin> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Jucato> BluesKaj: er sorry
<Jucato> wrong tab completion
<Jucato> blue|palm: yes. it's 7.04 = 2007-04 = 2007 April
<Jucato> darn
<BluesKaj> dunno exactly Jucato
<yaccin> Jucato: 7.03 is already available but only as an alpha-release
<yaccin> err
<yaccin> 7.04
<yaccin> so you shouldnt use it
<yaccin> :D
<vegas> man, kodometer is sweet
<theD3viL> why i have to click to mount my windows disk or mp3 player in storage devices? How to do automatic?
<incorrect> wow sweet!!
<vegas> apparently i've moved my mouse a few hundred meters in the last couple hours
<yaccin> theD3viL: add them to your /etc/fstab
<Jucato> BluesKaj: sorry, it was a misdirected answer
<incorrect> opera should just let people include it in the distro
<yaccin> mp3 players are not suggest to do so
<theD3viL> yaccin: thats the only way?
<yaccin> theD3viL: one moment
<theD3viL> ok
<yaccin> incorrect: no, opera sucks
<yaccin> :P
<yaccin> its not free software
<yaccin> so it will never be included in a debian based distro
<incorrect> i just need another spare browser
<yaccin> konqueror
<BluesKaj> np Jucato , we all doit once in a while :)
<yaccin> it rocks
<eeos> hi there. how do you report / file bug report? where is the tracker?
<incorrect> konq has issues still :(
* Morrissey throws all issues out the window and give up for a while
<incorrect> if only there was *puke* *puke* ie
<yaccin> theD3viL: when the window pops up for what to do with your mp3-player etc select the option to do that what you want automatically
<blindside> use firefox
<blindside> lol
<incorrect> sadly i have to make sure things work with IE
<yaccin> incorrect: what issues?
<naph> btw (and i know this is a vague question) is feisty stable enough to use now (i don't mind some crashes, and don't have any data loss worries) ??
<yaccin> IE works with wine
<yaccin> incorrect: webdesigner?
<yaccin> :D
<incorrect> yaccin: well fckeditor doesn't work too well in konq
<theD3viL> yaccin: what about windows partition? :) the window pops doesnt come up :P
<yaccin> theD3viL: you have to add them to your /etc/fstab
<eeos> incorrect there is an interesting package if you want to test with MSIE under linux. we use it.
<theD3viL> okay, tnx
<yaccin> maybe you can do that automatically in systemsettings or kcontrol
<yaccin> but i dont know
<incorrect> yaccin: im not a designer,  i am just building sites,  just for giggles,  sadly one of the people i am helping is getting grumy with me not having their site in ie
<BluesKaj> there's a version of IE ported for linux without needing wine to run it , but i don't remember where i saw it
<jean-b> hey guys i've followed this http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_nVidia starting from "adding beryl repositories" and i want to cancel everything to come back to my initial state
<incorrect> eeos: swish
<incorrect> eeos: where?
<BluesKaj> it's only IE5.5
<incorrect> nevermind
<yaccin> incorrect: then i suggest a nice script which installs IE 5.5, 6.0 and 6.5? or 5.0?
<incorrect> i need 6 and 7 now
<eeos> incorrect ms ie 5.0,5.5,6.0,7
<yaccin> well 3 IEs parallel
<yaccin> :D
<yaccin> 7.0 i dont know
<huXfluX> Does anyone know how can i install the "Console" font for Konsole? PLEASE! Thank yo
<incorrect> nevermind thats with rdesktop is for :D
<jean-b> how can i cancel this sudo echo && wget http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/root@lupine.me.uk.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<yaccin> you dont NEED any of IEs
<yaccin> :P
<jean-b> ?
<yaccin> IEs sucks
<incorrect> but i needed a second browser for testing permissions
<eeos> incorrect http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Congratulations
<eeos> incorrect download and install beta5 version so you have ms ie 7 support as well
<Jucato> jean-b: Ctrl+C
<eeos> incorrect it works very well on kubuntu 6.10
<yaccin> yay cool
<yaccin> :)
<yaccin> use that script incorrect:)
<jean-b> Jucato??
<incorrect> that is sweet
<Jucato> <jean-b> how can i cancel this sudo echo && wget http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/root@lupine.me.uk.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<jean-b> ?
<eeos> incorrect this are installatio instruction for kubuntu http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Installation:Ubuntu
<Jucato> Ctrl+C cancels the download, but it might be too quick to cancel
<eeos> how do you file bug report? where is the tracker?
<jean-b> it's done already
<jean-b>  i've followed this http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_nVidia starting from "adding beryl repositories"
<incorrect> thanks! :)
<Jucato> !bugs | eeos
<ubotu> eeos: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Jucato> eeos: for Kubuntu, I presume?
<jean-b> now i want to uninstall everything to come back to my initial state
<eeos> Jucato yep
<eeos> Jucato but I think it si also for other derivatives
<Jucato> jean-b: ah. you mean "undo" not cancel... no problem with that
<Jucato> eeos: only if they're using launchpad
<Jucato> eeos: for example, gnewsense doesn't and neither does mepis
<eeos> Jucato no I mean the bug i want to report
<Jucato> eeos: ohok
<jean-b> yea Jucato, so far i ve used sudo apt-get remove for the package that i installad
<Jucato> jean-b: sudo apt-key del root@lupine.me.uk.gpg
<Jucato> jean-b: to undo the apt-key add part
<jean-b> but i added a repo and did "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<jean-b> this installed a few packages that i want to remove now
<jean-b> thanx
<Strong> Hi
<Strong> How can i kill the arts sound server.. ?
<jean-b> gpg: key "root@lupine.me.uk.gpg" not found: eof
<Jucato> Strong: Ctrl+Esc, select artsd, and kill it
<jean-b> gpg: root@lupine.me.uk.gpg: delete key failed: eof
<Strong> k tks!
<Strong> :)
<Jucato> jean-b: try to be in the same directory where you downloaded that file
<emjay> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jean-b> Jucato: i dont remember, the thing is that i removed that repo
<SeanTater> How do I make konqueror turn on java by default (Tools -> HTML Settings -> Java keeps it off by default)?
<Jucato> jean-b: it's not a repo. it's a .gpg file (a key)
<raylu> Strong, "killall artsd" is a bit easier
<jean-b> J
<raylu> SeanTater, you mean load java applets automatically?
<jean-b> Jucato: is there a way to find it?
<SeanTater> raylu: yes, at least for one site
<Jucato> SeanTater: Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> Java & Javascript
<SeanTater> Jucato: tried that
<Jucato> SeanTater: you set it to?
<SeanTater> Jucato: uh -- fixed it
<Jucato> :)
<SeanTater> Jucato: I had it enables globally, but not for that specific site -- now it works
<SeanTater> Jucato: thanks
<Jucato> hm.. ok
<jean-b> Jucato:  is there a way to find that key?
<Jucato> jean-b: hm... you know... it's not really important if you remove it or not...
<jean-b> i added a repo and did "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<stupid> do you guys know any messanger interface for pandion XMPP (for linux)
<jean-b> that installed a few packages
<Tm_T> stupid: Kopete
<jean-b> now i've removed this repo
<yaccin> what is pandion? o.O
<Jucato> jean-b: "sudo echo && wget http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/root@lupine.me.uk.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -" does not add a repo
<jean-b> and want to remove those packages
<Tm_T> stupid: Pandion is XMPP/Jabber client, so any Jabber client works.
<Jucato> jean-b: removing the key won't remove the packages either
<yaccin> ah
<yaccin> then kopete :D
<yaccin> kopete rocks ^^
<stupid> yeap but I do have a corporate server
<Tm_T> stupid: Doesn't matter.
<stupid> that raise issues
<Tm_T> It's still same protocol.
<yaccin> i think you can specify your server in the account options
<Tm_T> IIRC
<stupid> okay tim I'll try
<jean-b> i added it manualy editing the sources files
<Tm_T> You _always_ define server somehow.
<yaccin> jean-b: sudo apt-get remove beryl?
<Jucato> yaccin: your area :)
<yaccin> Tm_T: pssh! dont tell anyone :P
<Tm_T> yaccin: Tell what?
<jean-b> yaccin: done already
<jean-b> did not like it
<yaccin> Tm_T: that you always do that ^^
<raylu> Wow...pandion looks nice
<yaccin> jean-b: then everything from that repo should be uninstalled
<slyfox> Those who use Akgregtor - when viewing list of news on a specific RSS feed, is this a bug that when I press down key on my keyboard, akgregator deos not move on to the next news article in the list ?
<Tm_T> raylu: Also uses Explorer, so safety-- IMO
<yaccin> raylu: looks like kopete for windows somhow :D
<jean-b> yaccin: if i remove a repo, everything from this repo is removed also?
<yaccin> jean-b: no
<yaccin> but you removed beryl
<yaccin> and this is a beryl repo
<yaccin> :)
<jean-b> how can i remove everything from a repo?
<yaccin> i think you already did that
<jean-b> and sudo apt-get autoremove?
<yaccin> because theres not much other things on that repo then beryl
<yaccin> yes, try that
<yaccin> but why is this so important?
<jean-b> because i like my pc to be clean ...
<jean-b> lol =)
<raylu> you should format it nightly :D
<yaccin> :D
<jean-b> lol
<jean-b> anyway you were speaking about kopote not long ago
<yaccin> yes
<yaccin> kopete <3
<jean-b> why doesnt it save my passwords on my pc?
<yaccin> it should o.O
<yaccin> does it here :)
<smoze> my kopete saves passwords
<jean-b> i check remember this password, then it ask for permission to access the wallet but it never work
<smoze> oh, kill the wallet
<jean-b> done
<epimeth> yaccin: still here?
<jean-b> and guys
<raylu> What's wrong with the wallet (besides the fact that its annoying and slightly bloated?)?
<jean-b> i am using skype a lot
<jean-b> is there an open source equivalent?
<yaccin> epimeth: yes
<epimeth> so now what?
<epimeth> its installed
<epimeth> how do I run it?
<epimeth> :-)
<smoze> raylu: the fact that it is annoying and it is hard to get rid of
<yaccin> jean-b: theres a skype-wrapper for kopete it hink
<yaccin> epimeth: alt+f2 "beryl-manager"
<jean-b> yaccin: yes but it's just a skin
<raylu> Oh yeah, how do I get more "wrappers" for kopete?
<yaccin> jean-b: i know, but skype is proprietary, so no other solutions
<smoze> is beryl worth isntalling??
<yaccin> you can try to get your skype contacts to switch to a SIP-client
<yaccin> smod
<yaccin> smoze: depends
<yaccin> i would say yes
<yaccin> :D
<epimeth> yaccin: and now what?
<epimeth> I have a ruby in my taskbar
<yaccin> epimeth: you should have a red icon in your kicker
<smoze> is there more than just the eyecandy=?
<yaccin> right-klick on it
<Jucato> red icon = ruby :)
<cryptom> Hi, what packages do I need to install (or configure), or what files do I need to change to get English language for all applications, but Swiss German dates, keyboard, etc?
<yaccin> smoze: better workflow
<epimeth> brb
<yaccin> epimeth: select window-manager > beryl
<smoze> yaccin: compared to kde?
<BluesKaj> smoze , beryl will be ok id you use nvidia graphics, it works withj ati but at some sacrifice to other effects
<yaccin> smoze: uhm its nicer... and looks besser
<cryptom> I installed localeconf and chose en_US.iso8859-1, a subsequent call to locale tells me that only locales for en_US.UTF-8 are generated
<yaccin> and has more features
<yaccin> but you dont really NEED most of them
<yaccin> oh
<yaccin> and emerald is great :D
<raylu> cryptom, can't you just modify the Country/Region & Language settings?
<yaccin> you can have better skins then with kwin
<yaccin> ^^
<epimeth> yaccin: I did that... the blue bar at the top of Konversation's window dissapeared and I couldn't type anything in the text area
<yaccin> epimeth: uhm one moment
<raylu> Or do you want an importable file?
<cryptom> raylu, I'm (above all) talking about the console (sorry, forgot to mention)
<cryptom> raylu, I dont have X installed on that ubuntu server installation
<raylu> Oh. I've never done it through the console, sorry.
<yaccin> epimeth: beryl menu > extended options > rendering path > copy
<yaccin> try again ^^
<epimeth> yaccin: what? where?
<yaccin> the menu when you right-klick the beryl icon
<yaccin> extented options > rendering path > copy
<cryptom> or how do I install more locales? locale -a only gives c, posix and en_US.utf-8
<epimeth> no extended options...
<yaccin> epimeth: i dont know how they are called in english
<yaccin> :D
<raylu> cryptom, try localeconf
<stdin> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<cryptom> raylu, command not found... I installed the package localeconf and chose en_US.iso-8859-1, but it is not listed when I execute locale -a
<jean-b> can i use webcam on linux skype?
<yaccin> jean-b: yes
<epimeth> yaccin: I don't see anything like that...
<yaccin> if its supported
<jean-b> can i receive
<jean-b> video from a contact?
<yaccin> epimeth: can you send a screenshot with the menu open
<yaccin> oh
<yaccin> wait
<stupid> tim its works
<stupid> thanks
<yaccin> linux skype is old version
<yaccin> without webcam support
<raylu> cryptom, strange, i see en_AU.utf8, BW, CA, DK, GB, etc.
<Tm_T> stupid: Who's tim?
<stupid> one headache finished
<yaccin> jean-b: webcam works with kopete + msn
<stupid> sorry
<stupid> Tm
<raylu> cryptom, which seems to be in /usr/bin/locale
<stupid> thanks Tm_t
<Tm_T> :)
<raylu> cryptom, so I'm guessing you could just install to there.
<epimeth> yaccin: how do I make a creenshot? printscreen didn't work
<yaccin> ksnapshot
<cryptom> raylu, and how do I install more locales?
<raylu> cryptom, I'd imagine you just download them and put them there...but if that doesn't work, its not my fault :P
<jean-b> so the solution is skype + video on msn?
<CainMadness> Just installed Kubuntu on another PC, and it worked fine for awhile, but now it won't let me get much further than the login screen. You type in password and it will attempt to. Gets to just the background picture, but doesn't load anything else. The shell console opens up, and it just sits there... Help?
<epimeth> yaccin: how do I keep beryl manager open and click on knsnapshot at the same time?
<yaccin> knsnapshoot has a "timeout" setting
<yaccin> set it to 2 or 3 seconds
<yaccin> :)
<epimeth> yaccin: why aren't you accepting the send?
<yaccin> oh
<yaccin> one moment
<epimeth> :-)
<CainMadness> Anyone have a clue about my problem?
<intelikey> CainMadness what it is ?
<raylu> [09:08:21]  <CainMadness> Just installed Kubuntu on another PC, and it worked fine for awhile, but now it won't let me get much further than the login screen. You type in password and it will attempt to. Gets to just the background picture, but doesn't load anything else. The shell console opens up, and it just sits there... Help?
<CainMadness> "Just installed Kubuntu on another PC, and it worked fine for awhile, but now it won't let me get much further than the login screen. You type in password and it will attempt to. Gets to just the background picture, but doesn't load anything else. The shell console opens up, and it just sits there... Help?"
<raylu> Haha. By the way, when you say "shell console" you mean that you see a black screen with white text?
<CainMadness> Konsole, yeah.
<yaccin> ok doesnt work here
<CainMadness> It pops up in the top left.
<yaccin> imageshack.us ^^
<raylu> oh...so kdm is loaded.
<CainMadness> I assume.
<CainMadness> It just loads the konsole in the top corner, and then.. Sits there. Nothing else loads, not the menu etc.
<raylu> Hm...perhaps you should go into tty1 and try loading kdm from there.
<CainMadness> Eh...?
<raylu> Ctrl+Alt+F1
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<CainMadness> Mmk.
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*=soul-sha@*.mia.bellsouth.net]  by Tm_T
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*n=tenchi@*.co.uk]  by Tm_T
<raylu> Holy crap, there's an op here.
<intelikey> CainMadness press ctrl+alt+f1  login   and issue this command,   sudo chown `whoami` $HOME -R     #and log out and press alt+f7   and try to login.
<epimeth> http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/9239/snapshot1jk9.png
<intelikey> raylu several
<yaccin> epimeth: alt + f2 "konsole"
<yaccin> type beryl --replace
<raylu> I only see Tm_T as an op
<yaccin> and give the output ^^
<intelikey> raylu just because they are not +o doesn't mean they are not opers
<raylu> oh. Why don't they show themselves as op? And can I identify them?
<CainMadness> intelikey: How do I get it to log out from the tty2?
<epimeth> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5734/
<yaccin> CainMadness: type "exit"
<intelikey> CainMadness type    exit
<raylu> I also see haggai online, but not in any channels
<emjay> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<intelikey> raylu visit http://freenode.net
<yaccin> epimeth: you have edgy, right?
<epimeth> no
<yaccin> oh
<epimeth> dapper
<CainMadness> intelikey: I tried what you suggestd. When I logged in, it just did it all over again. Konsole in top left, nothing else loading.
<yaccin> epimeth: then its kinda harder :D
<epimeth> lol
<epimeth> good
<raylu> intelikey, m...what am I looking for? And should CainMadness try my suggestion of running kdm from a console?
<yaccin> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Dapper_with_AIGLX
<intelikey> CainMadness and if you exit that terminal ?
<yaccin> you need aiglx then i think
<CainMadness> When I exit that terminal, it takes me back to the login screen
<intelikey> raylu kdm is already running.
<yaccin> oh
<yaccin> or first
<raylu> Right, but it may have given off warnings
<yaccin> try adding      Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" in the screen-section of you xorg.conf
<intelikey> CainMadness ok login and in that terminal tupe  startkde
<hellcattrav> last night in installed ubuntu desktop, but i want to switch back to kubuntu kde, so do i u apt to get rid of ubuntu desktop?
<yaccin> and ctrl+alt+backspace again.. if this doesnt work you have to use (and install) aiglx, or upgrade to edgy :D
<intelikey> raylu not very likely   kdm is not very verbal
<raylu> hellcattrav, just install kubuntu-desktop
<raylu> Oh :(
<hellcattrav> well i already have kubuntu desktop
<CainMadness> Yeah, I tried to do 'startkde' and it said it failed on a lot of stuff, then just brought me back to screen with terminal in the top left.
<blue|palm> help: when i try glxinfo | grep direct on my ati flgrx driver card, it tells me extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display... what does this mean and is it a problem?
<intelikey> raylu if this doesn't get it, we'll have him close kdm and use 'startx'  which is verbal
<hellcattrav> and I've got a dual boot windows set up but now when i turn my pc on i get to options for ubuntu(4 total, two that say ubuntu and two that say embedded)
<intelikey> CainMadness is that box netowrked ?
<raylu> hellcattrav, I think you can choose login type at the login screen
<CainMadness> Eh...? Not sure.
<Omnifrog> disk full?
<intelikey> net-worked   connected to the net ?
<alexicon> how do you fix the broken packages error again?
* CainMadness equates to a very new linux user. Speak slowly and with small words. =)
<CainMadness> Yeah, I got that PC plugged up to the net.
<hellcattrav> i can?
<alexicon> !broken
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broken - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alexicon> !broken packages
<raylu> alexicon, what error?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broken packages - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alexicon>  python-diacanvas2: Depends: python2.4-diacanvas2 but it is not installable
<alexicon> E: Broken packages
<LjL> !info python-diacanvas2
<ubotu> python-diacanvas2: DiaCanvas2 library support for Python (default version). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14.2-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 24 kB, installed size 56 kB
<LjL> !info python2.4-diacanvas2
<ubotu> Package python2.4-diacanvas2 does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<Staren> How do you mount an NTFS partition for read access?
<raylu> o.0. What happens when you try to install python2.4-diacanvas2
<alexicon> E: Broken packages
<alexicon> that happens
<intelikey> CainMadness you first highlight the error text, then you can use this command    w3b http://pastebin.ca     and paste in the error messages from the startkde output
<alexicon> apt-cache search brings it up
<LjL> alexicon: it's broken indeed
<alexicon> damn
<LjL> alexicon: apt-cache show doesn't show it
<LjL> it's broken
<epimeth> yaccin: literally, Option "Addblabla" "True"
<epimeth> ?
<alexicon> shows it for me
<alexicon> i need a uml editor
<epimeth> or just Addblablabla True
<epimeth> ?
<alexicon> better than umbrello
<LjL> alexicon: if it shows it, then it should also install it. can you pastebin what it shows?
<CainMadness> It make take me a second to do that intelikey.
<alexicon> alexis@phaedrus:~$ apt-cache search diacanvas2
<alexicon> python-diacanvas2 - DiaCanvas2 library support for Python (default version)
<blue|palm> help: when i try glxinfo | grep direct on my ati flgrx driver card, it tells me extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display... what does this mean and is it a problem?
<LjL> alexicon: alrighty but it's python2.4-diacanvas2 that is missing
<LjL> alexicon: perhaps try making an equivs and see if it works anyway
<LjL> !equivs
<alexicon> ok
<ubotu> equivs: Circumvent Debian package dependencies. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.7 (edgy), package size 18 kB, installed size 128 kB
<LjL> and file a bug
<CainMadness> I can't get the error messages intelikey. Once it displays them, it shows a new screen of a handprint or something. Some design, and then it brings back to the login screen.
<alexicon> no time, uml project due in 13 hrs
<intelikey> CainMadness ok.  take your time. i need to run an erond    be back in a few.   you can let others look at the pastebin,   i'll be back in a few to look at it if you haven't fixed it yet.
<huXfluX> DOES anyone know where the location "fonts:/" is located specificaly on the hard drive ?
<LjL> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<epimeth> yaccin: still with me?
<LjL> alexicon: well you can surely file the bug later - and an equivs is fast enough to make, just run equivs-control filename, edit the file, and equivs-build filename
<LjL> just say that the fake package "Provides" python2.4-diacanvas2
<alexicon> ty
<huXfluX> DOES anyone know where the location "fonts:/" is located specificaly on the hard drive ?
<LjL> huXfluX: nowhere.
<LjL> i've given you information on what the relevant directories should be, however.
<CainMadness> Since intelikey left.. The error messages I can't get to load to pastebin right now. But I can read most of them off for someone. xsetroot and xset cannot open display, ksplash cannot connect to x server, kdeinit aborts from $display not set, ksmserver cannot connect to x server, and then it shuts down the startkde scripts.
<blue|palm> help: when i try glxinfo | grep direct on my ati flgrx driver card, it tells me extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display... what does this mean and is it a problem?
<huXfluX> LjL: where !?
<haffe> blue|palm:  Yes, this is a problem.
<blue|palm> haffe: Im in xgl at present...
<haffe> It means that the accelerated drivers aren't loaded.
<CainMadness> Anyone have an idea?
<LjL> huXfluX: /usr/share/fonts , /usr/local/share/fonts and others, as mentioned in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<blue|palm> haffe: How do i fix, that would explain alot
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<raylu> CainMadness, a friend of mine had an error like this, too
<raylu> He needed to edit his Xorg.conf for his video card.
<CainMadness> Ouch.
<haffe> blue|palm:  I haven't owned an ATI card since the 9800pro was the hotest piece of hardware around.
<londondave> anyone know how to get kde-devel to install in edgy
<CainMadness> Okay.. How do I do that?
<haffe> Try the ubuntuguide.org blue|palm
<blue|palm> haffe: thanks
<raylu> He had to use vim a bunch :D Not sure what he actually changed, though.
<cryptom> I dont manage to get locale -a to generate locales for ISO-8859-1 (I managed to get de_CH locales but with UTF-8 by installing language-support-de). How do I get away from UTF-8?
<blue|palm> haffe: would it make any difference that I am currently running XGL?
<CainMadness> Hmm.
<raylu> If you leave me an e-mail address, I'll tell you what he tells me when I see him later today
<haffe> blue|palm:  Probably not.
<BluesKaj> londondave, it's not in synaptic ?
<CainMadness> Hold on Raylu, checking something.
<londondave> BluesKaj: tried it with apt-get install and it just says broken packages
<huXfluX> LjL:
<huXfluX> f you'd like to use a fixed font in your terminal, use this command:
<huXfluX> sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
<huXfluX> Don't change anything on the first and second screen, and choose to enable bitmapped fonts on third screen. Now you can select some new fixed fonts in your gnome-terminal's profile. Terminus is suitable for terminals; to install this font in command line, run apt-get install xfonts-terminus or use Synaptic (see above).
<huXfluX> but i don't get any screens ?!?!
<huXfluX> it just says updating.. regerenating fotns... and there's the bash again
<LjL> huXfluX: true, i seem to recall too that that reconfigure command is ineffective, hold on
<CainMadness> Ah, got it. A setting was nerfed. Thanks everyone, and someone tell Intelikey thanks!
<LjL> huXfluX: sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config
<kamie> ziomek
<blue|palm> haffe: I just read the ubuntu guide, and it says that it always reports that no direct rendering available under glx so i am safe :)
<huXfluX> LjL: now what? reboot?
<haffe> blue|palm:  Ok.
<LjL> huXfluX: i don't think. perhaps you'd have to restart X, though. but install Terminus first - if that's what you wanted to do...
<haffe> I was wrong apperently.
<huXfluX> LjL: i wanted to have Console font installed for Konsole
<blue|palm> haffe: thanks though :)
<huXfluX> this one: /usr/share/apps/konsole/fonts/console8x16.pcf.gz
<huXfluX> how do i install terminus?
<huXfluX> LjL ?
<LjL> huXfluX: it's explained in that very page, just below the fontconfig part that wasn't working for you. but, err, nevermind: you said Konsole? Doesn't Settings / Font / Install bitmap just work?
<xsacha> woot feisty fawn herd 4 out tomorrow :D
<LjL> in the Konsole menu
<yaccin> damn
<yaccin> i just downloaded herd 3
<yaccin> :D
<xsacha> lol
<yaccin> but when i install herd 3 and online-update it, is it the same like i install herd 4?
<huXfluX> LjL: no. it says "Could not install console8x16.pcf.gz into fonts:/Personal/"
<BluesKaj> xsacha, why the celebration? it's not that much different than edgy
<LjL> huXfluX: it installs for me. and i don't even have bitmap fonts enabled. are you on Edgy?
<huXfluX> Kubuntu edgy yeah
<xsacha> BluesKaj: joking? they have like lasers and 4d effects
<yaccin> and a time machine
<BluesKaj> eye candy
<yaccin> and coffeemachine-drivers
<BluesKaj> yaccin, :)
<yaccin> and wifi-toaster-interface
<yaccin> and money-printing support :D
<BluesKaj> no fridge tv tho ...I ain't biting :)
<Tm_T> raylu: op?
<yaccin> and built in cure for cancer and HIV :D
<LjL> huXfluX: i'll leave for a second to restart X and check if they're working
<yaccin> BluesKaj: not in an alpha-release :P
<mart81> now ppc will het unofficial, will the new intel based macbooks run on the i386-image?
<xsacha> and built-in support for vista capable toasters
<mart81> *will get
<yaccin> lol vista
<yaccin> makes it blue toast?
<yaccin> btod :D
<xsacha> 4ghz toaster
<yaccin> blue toast of death
<yaccin> _D
<BluesKaj> no support for IE , then I wont migrate to linux , just yet
<xsacha> havent you heard? it's the black toast of death now :P
* BluesKaj runs abd hides......
<yaccin> BluesKaj: you can install IE on linux
<Dr_willis> 0_o
<Dr_willis> but why would you want to.
<xsacha> ies4linux :D
<BluesKaj> not a wine fan
<yaccin> xsacha: black dtoast is boring :P
<xsacha> that's vista
<yaccin> Dr_willis: if you are a web developer/designer
<Dr_willis> yaccin,  i still dont see the logic of that.
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, exactly ...I'm joking of course
<yaccin> i need opera, firex, konqueror and IE
<mart81> !ppc > mart81
<yaccin> Dr_willis: most people use IE :(
<LjL> huxflux left?
<Dr_willis> of course if all the browsers followed the standard and the web sites quit doing this Bull$&#&# stuff.......
<yaccin> but they dont
<xsacha> then the world would be a terrible place
<yaccin> so i need to hack my css for IE
<yaccin> ^^
<Dr_willis> just start filling 1000000000 bugs a day to MS.
<huXfluX> LjL: it's ok now
<huXfluX> thank yoU!
<BluesKaj> been using mozilla type browsers since '99..IE has never been the default browser on any of my machines
<Dr_willis> css - bah! who needs it. :)
<huXfluX> just needed a restart
<huXfluX> ; -)
<yaccin> Dr_willis: o.O who doesnt?
<LjL> huXfluX: they work. you just need to do that "sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config" thing, then restart X. Konsole gave you that error because they *were* installed successfully the first time
<yaccin> css is great
<xsacha> it'd be 100x easier to become a web designer/developer and their pay packets would plummet... that's why MS needs to keep it up
<LjL> you just couldn't see them before reconfiguring fontconfig-config
<huXfluX> i see :)
<Dr_willis> css must be broken if IE needs tweaks for it to work right = MS logic.
<LjL> they're quite horrible to be honest, though :P
<yaccin> o.O
<yaccin> IE sucks
<yaccin> :D
* Dr_willis torments yaccin  some more.
<yaccin> :(
<yaccin> no
<yaccin> im going home now
<yaccin> :P
<yaccin> cu later ^^
<Dr_willis> use lynx like a real man!
<yaccin> o.O
* yaccin cries in pain
<xsacha> i think IE is based off lynx
<Dr_willis> javascript!
<xsacha> just added a gui
<BluesKaj> netscape
<Dr_willis> links -G
<LjL> IE is based on Mosaic
<LjL> or at least it was, perhaps they've finally rewritten the engine now
<BluesKaj> netscape was the first browser i ever used
<LjL> look in the About box if there's still Mosaic copyrights
<juano> BluesKaj: same here :)
<juano> BluesKaj: Netscape in Mac LC 2 lol
<BluesKaj> of coursae linux was below my horizon then
<PaulusVictor> Anyone have any experience running WoW with Wine?
<LjL> no
<LjL> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<BluesKaj> well , Imac originally used IE .... my sister  still uses it on hers
<xsacha> LjL: when you put in 'wow', how'd it know you meant the game?
<PaulusVictor> I've just got an apt-get problem with Wine, something about unmet dependencies.
<xsacha> surely you were reacting to vista.. "wow!"
<LjL> xsacha: it's got a database of factoids
<LjL> i typed !wow, not wow!
<LjL> commands begin with !
<xsacha> :P
<xsacha> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<PaulusVictor> Kinda hard to follow the FAQ when I can't get the first step done. :P
<tarin> hey everyone
<Dr_willis> PaulusVictor,  you may want to set up the repos to get the latest beta versions of wine for all the latest updates/ and patches
<LjL> !-vista
<ubotu> vista has no aliases - added by Seveas on 2007-01-30 21:00:06
<LjL> knew that
<PaulusVictor> Dr_willis, is there a forum post or something in the wiki about this?
<cox377> hello all
<Jucato> Dr_willis: the latest stable version of Wine is happily in edgy-backports :)
<cox377> for some reason, after a powercut the login screen has disappeared from kubuntu, you can enter the password and it will log in
<cox377> does anyone know how to fix this?
<BluesKaj> the sales of new pc's jumped on jan 30th when vista was released ...just goes to show how effective marketing can be ...even brainwashes half intelligent cutomers who keep hoping Vista will solve their computing probs
<tarin> i checked around and i found out that i need drivers for my radeon X800 in order for ubuntu to work. all i find is "r300_dri.so" though. I dont know what i do with this. Can someone lend me a hand?
<BluesKaj> tarin, what OS are you in right now ?
<tarin> XP
<BluesKaj> were you able to login to kubuntu at all ?
<tarin> no. it loads up all the way to the splash screen and it just sits there with little colored line that i can move around but i cant really see the gui
<BluesKaj> the x800 should work with the std fglrx ati driver in kubuntu
<tarin> where do i get the driver?
<tarin> on atis site?
<tarin> i kinda answered my own question there
<BluesKaj> it's in kubuntu
<tarin> oh
<tarin> the iso?
<BluesKaj> but it won't help you if you login
<BluesKaj> can't
<tarin> yeah. so are there any alternatives?
<tarin> can i find it some where else?
<BluesKaj> sounds like an xserver-xorg problem
<tarin> i dont know what that is.
<BluesKaj> Jucato, ?
<Jucato> huh?
<BluesKaj> tarin needs help that I'm not sure of
<Jucato> who dares disturb my thousand year slumber?
<tarin> seriously
<BluesKaj> :)
* Jucato sees the word ATI and backs away
<tarin> awww
<Jucato> sorry.. I'm an nvidia guy...
<tarin> i dig it man
<Jucato> and even in that area, my experience is limited..
<BluesKaj> he can't get past the login scrn
* Jucato is actually considering purchasing an ATI card for his next PC, just for testing purposes...
<Jucato> what happens when he tries to login?
<tarin> i cant
<BluesKaj> tarin,
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> ok
<Jucato> hm..
<cox377> is it possible to install the graphical file manager from ubuntu onto kubuntu?
<Jucato> I'll try to scroll up and read the posts first
<Jucato> cox377: Nautilus?
<tarin> the splash screen just sits there and there are multi colored lines just moving around when i press the arrow keys
<apollo2011> How do I put a program in the system startup so that it will execute with root privileges?
<epimeth> can anyone help me with setting up beryl?  yaccin is gone :-(
<Jucato> epiq
<epimeth> who yaccin
<BluesKaj> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Jucato> epimeth: try the guys in #beryl or #ubuntu-effects
<Jucato> !ati | tarin
<ubotu> tarin: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jucato> tarin: have you seen those guides?
<cox377> Jucato: not sure what it's called
<tarin> i dont know what that is
<epimeth> ubuntu-effects told me to buzz off cuz beryl isn't supported on dapper :-(
<cox377> Jucato: i shall punh that into google and see what it is
<Jucato> epimeth: ouch...
<Jucato> cox377: I'm fairly sure it's Nautilus...
<Jucato> but why you would want to use that... I can't seem to comprehend
<epimeth> I'm way past drivers... I just need to know if I have AIGLX installed
<epimeth> how do I check that?
<Jucato> epimeth: in #ubuntu-effects, the topic has a web page for the Beryl wiki, which has guides for installing beryl even on dapper
<tarin> what is "!ati"
<cox377> Jucato: basically, i was thinking the file manager for ubuntu or the thing u navigate about with seems a lot more slick that kubuntu on
<Jucato> cox377: using that on Kubuntu/KDE would make it less useful though
<Jucato> tarin: !ati calls the bot with the ATI factoid
<Jucato> !ati | tarin
<ubotu> tarin: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jucato> tarin: please read that guide in the link
<cox377> Jucato: hmmm :s
<tarin> i'll take a look at it
<tarin> thanks :D
<Jucato> cox377: btw, define "more slick"
<mart81> cox377: maybe you can look into dolphin, that application comes closer to the gnome-manager i think.
<Jucato> mart81: it does... including the inability to have tabs... but that would be added soon I heard
* Jucato has almost made Konqi look like Dolphin++
<Jucato> just need the breadcrumb widget...
<tarin> what does the guide mean by repositories?
<cox377> Jucato: well say for instance, you open a file using xmms, the manager looks like something from the 80's
<cox377> Jucato: or is that xmms dependant?
<Jucato> that depends on the music player that you have installed and is used by default
<Jucato> but I don't recall that Nautilus does that at all
<mart81> cox377: err, guide?
<xenol> how can i install *.bin files? need to compile?
<Jucato> xenol: ./file.bin (usually)
<cox377> Jucato: from what i remember ubuntu uses the same one for every application
<cox377> mart81: what do u mean mate?
<xenol> Jucato:  i want to install google earth :S
<Jucato> cox377: are you sure that itnautilus
<Jucato> cox377: are you sure that it's nautilus that looks like something from the 80's?
<BluesKaj> tarin , there is one thing you can try ,after booting into kubuntu , ctrl+alt+F1 then at the prompt you give your pw , type this : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ..this will bring you back to your Xscrn settings setup , make sure you choose vesa in the video card driver section if your graphics card isn't in the list. then when yer done all the rest of the settings, type ctrl+alt+F7 at the prompt
<mart81> sorry, i meant tarin (i to find my glasses again..)
<Jucato> afaik, it just launches xmms
<cox377> Jucato: one second, let me find u an image
<epimeth> jucato:  I'm using that howto, actually...
<epimeth> I'm stuck on    sudo update-alternatives --config Xorg
<cox377> Jucato: http://keroppix.blogsome.com/images/nautiluss.jpg
<epimeth> I get a "No alternatives for Xorg"
<tarin> wow uh... ok i'll try that out in just a minute
<Jucato> cox377: yes that is Nautilus. I don't recall it taking the shape/look of xmms when you open a file in xmms. maybe what happens is that it (Nautilus) automatically closes when you open a file in XMMS and XMMS launches
<tarin> but i cant even see the prompt, there is nothing visible for me to type in. i'm utterly blind when i start it up
<Jucato> tarin: Ctrl+Alt+F1 should bring up a text login screen
<tarin> ... ok I'll give it a try
<BluesKaj> let it go to the splash scrn first then type   Ctrl+Alt+F1
<tarin> btw, i'm actually trying to boot ubuntu not kubuntu. is that any different in terms of startup?
<kufalla> I use Alt+F2
<cox377> Jucato: sorry mate, i dont know if we are on the same path, basically, when you go file/open in xmms it gives this really really bad looking fire manager, i've noticed it with a few other applications
<kufalla> to get a command line
<Jucato> kufalla: tarin doesn't even have X up
<BluesKaj> Jucato, is irssi included in the edgy install, i can't recall ?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: starting edgy, they dropped it... (bad decision imho)
<Jucato> cox377: er.. you mean the GTK+ Open Dialog box?
<BluesKaj> ok , bummer for sure , is the another cli irc client available ?
<tarin> could kubuntu be kinder to me than ubuntu?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: not installed by default. you can still install irssi
<cox377> Jucato: well the box thayt open when u click file open
<Jucato> cox377: that's not a file manager.. that's just a dialog box...
<cox377> ahh ok
<BluesKaj> yup I have it ,,, saved my bacon when i had a similar prob with X
<Jucato> cox377:  you can see a similar thing when you try to open a file/URL in Firefox
<epimeth> I think I found the problem
<epimeth> there are no dri modules for my kernel
<epimeth> !
<Jucato> cox377: if that's the thing you're looking for, then no... you can't have those on KDE unless you're using a GTK/GNOME app (like Firefox or XMMS)
<epimeth> where can I find them for 2.6.15-28-386?
<cox377> Jucato: actually, when i do file open on firefox its different to what i get on xmms
<Jucato> cox377: of course, XMMS is older. it's GTK1. Firefox uses GTK2 or GTK+ iirc
<cox377> Jucato: ahh i see, i thought it would be default
<cox377> to kubuntu
<tarin> BluesKaj, I'll try your technique.
<Jucato> no. Ubuntu uses GNOME/GTK. Kubuntu uses KDE/Qt
<tarin> Thanks for the help all.
<epimeth> jucato: where can I find dri modules for kernel 2.6.15-28-386?
<bxnp> guys i want to use xmms as my streaming client with firefox instead of using the mplayer plugin
<bxnp> how can i do that
<Jucato> epimeth: sorry, no idea...
<SmrtJustin> In KDE's System Settings my nvidia driver isn't an option.  Theres only the nv driver in the list.  I have the nvidia driver installed, and it works when KDM comes it I believe the nvidia driver is working, but once I log in I'm stuck w/ a 60hz refresh rate and can't select the nvidia driver.
<Tm_T> intelikey: root?
<intelikey> yeah,  not really.
<Tm_T> Sure I believe you...
<Tm_T> !root > intelikey
* Tm_T goes spamming ;)
<intelikey> !sudo > Tm_T
<intelikey> :)
<Tm_T> intelikey: Happy valentines to you too.
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> yeah i guess it is.   well the blessed ole saint spread a lot of cheer i suspose.
<intelikey> what's the command to read memos from memoserv ?
<Tm_T> intelikey: I'm blessed saint?
<stdin> intelikey: /msg MemoServ read 1 (to read 1st memo)
<intelikey> st. valentine
<Tm_T> Oh, he is, ok.
* Tm_T is disappointed
<intelikey> stdin hmmm  yeah that's what i typed and got nothing...
<stdin> try /msg MemoServ list
<intelikey> did
<intelikey> says there are two
<Pensa`MIA> how to configure the special multimedia keys on keyboards?
<kuernie> hi all
<stdin> intelikey: check the "idx" of them
<intelikey> stdin ooops    auto ignored memoserv...      duh my bad.
<stdin> heh
<stdin> that would be a problem, yeah
<intelikey> flood protection you oknow.
<intelikey> know.
<Pensacola> intelikey?
<stdin> ahh, yeah
<pfein__> does PPP work with knetwork-manager?
<stdin> !shortcut | Pensacola
<ubotu> Pensacola: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<stdin> !info keytouch
<BCMM> my friend's machine was at 100% disk usage, when the power went out. It came up with a few odd problems...
<BCMM> most are fixed now, but there is a weird problem with KDE (or maybe with KDM)
<ubotu> keytouch: A program to configure the extra function keys of the keyboard. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 412 kB, installed size 1824 kB
<Pensacola> I do know about keytouch but since kubuntu comes with standard support for my volume keys and stuff, they should be configurable right?
<Pensacola> ok
<Pensacola> thx
<BCMM> logging in, one ends up with just a  session konsole open
<BCMM> no kicker or kdesktop
<BCMM> kdeinit, dcopserver and a few others appear to be running
<BCMM> this problem doesn't happen if i just start X and run startkde
<fabrizio_> buonasera a tutti
<BCMM> any idea how to deal with this?
<stdin> Pensacola: yeah, just install it, if your model isn't listed, you can make it with keytouch-editor
<BCMM> s/sesion konsole/konsole session
<intelikey> ah and Pensacola i just found your question....  not good to ask then change your nickname ....   ;/
<stdin> !nick
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<intelikey> BCMM are you cain* from a bit ago ?
<fabrizio_> qualcuno parla ITALIANO ??
<stdin> !it | fabrizio_
<ubotu> fabrizio_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<intelikey> BCMM at any rate.   try starting kde and see what errors it pukes out.    also you can kill kdm and run startx to see what errors that pukes out.
<intelikey> BCMM if you need help with doing either just ask.
<stdin> you may want to take the chance to backup soon, just in case
<intelikey> backup ?
<intelikey> stdin that was for whom ?
<stdin> for BCMM's friend
<intelikey> ok
<gr-cn> hi all, i'm kubuntu's newbie with compilation problem on mesa driver for a matrox G450, anybody can help me?
<intelikey> gr-cn did you install build-essential ?
<gr-cn> i work on a wiki page and i installed gcc build-essential
<gr-cn> and linux headers to
<intelikey> ok what error are you getting ?
<pixelation_> is there anything I need to do besides update and upgrade to keep my installation good?
<HymnToLife> pixelation, not install random junk :)
<jhutchins_wk> pixelation_: Study man pages and learn about the system?
<Jucato> bah he beat me to it...
<pixelation_> jhutchins_wk :(
<gr-cn> the first driver compiling was ok - the common driver
<intelikey> pixelation_ and in some cases  NOT upgrade    :)
<jhutchins_wk> Aw, come on, learning is part of the fun!
<Jucato> pixelation_: you don't have to necessarily start w/ the man pages... but eventually, you'll learn to decipher those arcane texts :)
<gr-cn> the 2 driver compiling - the mga driver - told mi that can't compile against my kernel modules
<jhutchins_wk> gr-cn: Possibly you need a different version?
<pixelation_> I used to use kdirstat to clean the file system and delete junk... but it would erase Kubuntu's settings and the coolest thing about Kubuntu is it learns from you... so I don't want to erase that stuff.
<pixelation_> hehe, ok.
<intelikey> gr-cn or possably you need the kernel source  not just the headers.
<gr-cn> i installed the latest kernek source
<intelikey> and you are building for that version ?
<SmrtJustin> for some reason in my KDE System Settings there is no nvidia driver for me to show, only nv.  I have nvidia installed and it works fine when KDM launches, but once I log in my refresh rate drops, and in system settings I can't raise it and it says I'm using the nv driver.
<pixelation_> how do I change the default 30 uses defrag?
<gr-cn> and also  linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<pixelation_> to like every 5 times?
<Jucato> defrag?
<intelikey> makefile may default to `uname -r` if not specified    so "<gr-cn> i installed the latest kernek source"  still may not be the version you need if you don't specify the version.
<fabrica7> ok
<stdin> you mean fsck pixelation_ ?
<pixelation_> well I assume that's what it's doing because it talks about percentege of contigued files... or whatever.
<gr-cn> in the path menu?
<pixelation_> yes.
<eMaX> hi
<pixelation_> fsk stdin
<eMaX> anyone knows what "Unable to seek on /dev/sdb" means for fdisk -l /dev/sdb on a memory stick?
<gr-cn> off the driver?
<stdin> pixelation_: I think you use tune2fs for that
<pixelation_> ok, wow, thanks :)
<pixelation_> quick answer :)
<intelikey> gr-cn i never built that source   only guessing at possable causes to the problem you described.
<gr-cn> i have to point to /usr/source/kernel-etc-?
<intelikey> yes and may need a symlink in /lib/modules to point to the source dir
<stdin> pixelation_: look at the man page for more on it, "man tune2fs" or "man:/tune2fs" in konqueror, I think it's the -i option
* intelikey recalls something on that line
<pixelation_> great :)
<epimeth> where can I find dri modules for kernel 2.6.15-28-386?
<gr-cn> tnx a lot intelikey i'll try this
<cpk1> to set a fsck on next reboot i think its tune2fs -c 99
<intelikey> pixelation_ but you should probably read   man e2fsck   to learn a little about what it's actually doing...  (defrag)  heh
<pixelation_> alright,
<pixelation_> thanks.
<intelikey> gr-cn don't thank me until you are sure it helped...  ;/
<intelikey> cpk1 capital C
<intelikey> cpk1 your command will delay the check until the count reaches 99
<cpk1> intelikey: ah, i always get it confused with each other =\
<cpk1> which is probably why i read the man before I do that =)
<intelikey> :)
<cpk1> i havent had to force a recheck on any of my new drives though
<cpk1> i remember my old laptop drive... SMART kept on giving a worse and worse prognosis
<chairul> how to get repositories for kubuntu
<cpk1> !repos | chairul
<ubotu> chairul: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<intelikey> !repos | chairul
<intelikey> lag.
<epimeth> anybody have beryl on dapper?
<chairul> straight to the address please??
<intelikey> hmmm looks like the mount count on my root drive is 142
<LjL> Dr_willis: ping
<Alpha_Cluster> does anyone here know anything about knetworkmanager?
<stdin> chairul: ubotu gave you the address to go to
<cpk1> Alpha_Cluster: I know it is supposed to be an applet that shows net connections
<intelikey> stdin i wonder if i should check my root drive ?   it says it's been mounted 142 times...    auto checking is disabled...
<Alpha_Cluster> well basically i need to figure out how to change an option in the configuration of it...
<tarin> hello again everyone
<Alpha_Cluster> i dont get why there is no button for doing it
<stdin> intelikey: yeah, it may be a good idea to give it a check
<cpk1> what command tells you the mount count?
<intelikey> cpk1 tune2fs -l
<stdin> *may need sudo
<intelikey> no just the device node
<tarin> BluesKaj?
<intelikey> tune2fs -l /dev/hda1
<intelikey> for example
<stdin> intelikey: depends on the permissions of the node, and the groups the user is in
<intelikey> for me it's  tune2fs -l /dev/sda
<intelikey> stdin partition not readable ?
<cpk1> yeah /dev/hda is my root drive and looks like i need root to read it
<stdin> intelikey: eg, my root shows "brw-rw---- 1 root root 8, 1 2007-02-13 07:31 /dev/sda1", so I'd need sudo
<intelikey> cpk1 if you perms are like stdin  yes sudo   but unless you have a partitionless disk like me  use the partition number   /dev/hda#
<intelikey> stdin  brw-rw-r-- 1 root root 8, 0 Sep 16 04:31 /dev/sda
<intelikey> CainMadness did you get it working ?
<stdin> intelikey: other has read permission there
<cpk1> 4 mounts to go till i get an autocheck
<CainMadness> Eh, yeah intelikeyl. But new problem now.
<chairul> is there any other repo address for kubuntu edgy?
<intelikey> stdin yes i know.  that's what i expected to be default...
<CainMadness> Installed to the wrong hard drive. Wants me to install to a sata HD, but when I run livecd to install it, it hangs up on the select a disk part.
<stdin> intelikey: no, the default is actually 660 root:disk
<epimeth> I'm kinda stuck with a beryl installation... I can't find linux-dri-modules-2.6.28
<epimeth> erm
<epimeth> I'm kinda stuck with a beryl installation... I can't find linux-dri-modules-2.6-28
<epimeth> I'm kinda stuck with a beryl installation... I can't find linux-dri-modules-2.6.15-28
<epimeth> geez
<stdin> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cpk1> CainMadness: when i installed edgy I had to wait until after I installed to my ide drive before formatting my sata drive
<Jucato> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jhutchins_wk> stdin: He was repeating 'cause he was making typos.
<epimeth> stdin:  I didn't mean to spam the question.. I was just making typos
<cpk1> i couldnt figure out why it didnt like my sata drive
<epimeth> jucato: I know :-)
<stdin> jhutchins_wk: yeah, but can't he read it before he preses enter?
<CainMadness> I don't really have the option to set up IDE drive before my sata.
<epimeth> I'm just soooo close to getting beryl working I can taste it...
<intelikey> CainMadness the liveCD installer...   yuch!    you could maybe install to ide and migrate, but that begs module trubble in the initramfs.img ....    the alternate install cd would be a better choice.
<jhutchins_wk> epimeth: isn't 2.6.15 a bit old?  I thought we were on .17.
<Jucato> epimeth: no. I was just looking for what !patience spits out
<epimeth> stdin:  I'm right here... don't talk like I'm not :-(
* epimeth cries
<jhutchins_wk> Jucato: You can PM the bot and it'll give you a private answer.
<CainMadness> Alternate install CD?
<intelikey> CainMadness yes
<cpk1> CainMadness: text install basically
<stdin> epimeth: sorry, but I was replying to someone else
<Jucato> jhutchins_wk: I know... but since it was in the factoid and seems to be related, might as well show it
<intelikey> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<CainMadness> When I try the text only install, it hangs up as well.
<epimeth> jhutchins_wk: I don't know... its what I have.  I'm using dapper
<jhutchins_wk> Have you seen the faq that the bot has on beryl?
<intelikey> whoever wrote that factoid needs to see a shrink.  ***For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.***
<epimeth> jhutchins_wk: yes... I'm following it exactly, but I can't find the dri modules
<CainMadness> Mmk. I'll go try. Be back later it it doesn't work.
<intelikey> fair enough
<K-1000-O> hi
<jhutchins_wk> epimeth: Google isn't finding that phrase either, so I don't know what to tell ya.
<intelikey> well i can't keep out of the office long enough to help here.    back when things calm down.
<jhutchins_wk> epimeth: Finding more than one post about the same problem...
<K-1000-O> hi some one speak spamish??
<stdin> spamish? is that the language of spam?
<Jucato> !es | K-1000-O
<ubotu> K-1000-O: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Jucato> stdin: hm.. you just made me hungry
<jhutchins_wk> epimeth: What does uname -r tell you?
<stdin> heh, I'm already hungry
<epimeth> exactly what I'm searching for... 2.6.15-28-386
<stdin> and speaking of food... I'm going to get some now :)
<epimeth> gandalfn.club.fr only has up to -27
<jhutchins_wk> epimeth: Look for 2.6.15-27
<cpk1> downgrade then
<epimeth> just the dri drivers or the whole kernel?
<cpk1> personally i think beryl is useless and anyone who wastes their time trying to get it to work deserves every negative possible
<cpk1> but thats just me
<epimeth> brb
<Biovore> beryl is a play toy at best.. still extremly buggy...
<mefisto__> I want to download a package without installing it. where will apt-get save the package?
<Biovore> mefisto__: /var/cache/apt I think..
<cpk1> mefisto__: current directory
<epimeth> jhutchins_wk: should I downgrade the kernel or just the dri drivers?
<mefisto__> cpk1: that's simple. are you sure?
<cpk1> using aptitude yes
<cpk1> mefisto__: remember if you also want to get all the dependencies then you should do aptitude install -d packagename and then it will throw all of the packages into /var/cache/apt/archives
<mefisto__> cpk1: thanks, that was my next question
<kalinda> hey all; anybody using Beryl?
<Biovore> I have it installed and it works.. but not currently using it..
<mefisto__> wait, aptitude? or apt-get?
<kalinda> So you have no trouble playing videos with it turned on? nVidia or ATI?
<Biovore> nope.. works fine in mplayer
<Biovore> and xine
<Biovore> I am usinga nvidia card
<kalinda> o-o... I dont get it
<cpk1> i'm talking about aptitude, not sure if apt-get has exactly the same command or the exact same path
<kalinda> I can't play video with it being weird... it's hard to describe.. but little lines appear when there's a lot of movement.. I think it's called frame stuttering or something.. but only when beryl is turned on
<Biovore> kalinda: you using xv for your  video out?
<eeos> hi there. how do you find what uninstalled package containes a certain file?
<chairul> ada yg bisa bhs indonesia
<Jucato> chairul: English only please
<kalinda> Biovore: Yes, I set it up like taht in Kaffeine and the Firefox mplayer plugin.. it doesn't help.. is there some place else I have to turn it on?
<kalinda> *checks again*
<jhutchins_wk> Well, that was interesting, hard crash.
<Biovore> kalinda: you getting video at all?  or is it just choppy...
<chairul> jucato : tell me how to sharing file with nfs
<Jucato> !id | chairul
<kalinda> Im getting video.. it's just weird and choppy.. the odd thing is that it does it on my brother's computer in KDE, but not in Gnome.. and his machine is much better then mine
<ubotu> chairul: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Biovore> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Jucato> chairul: sorry, not familiar with NFS
<jhutchins_wk> epimeth: You getting anywhere?
<kalinda> Biovore: Yeah, xv is on
<chairul> ubuntu-id jarang yg posting
<Biovore> kalinda: what graphics card you got?
<jhutchins_wk> chairul: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/NFS-HOWTO/
<kalinda> Biovore: nVidia 5200 FX.. I'm using the latest driver
<eeos> guys, how do you find what uninstalled package containes a certain file? cannot get it from man dpkg.
<kalinda> Biovore: The weird thing is that video used to be fine back in Beryl 0.1.1
<epimeth> jhutchins_wk: should I downgrade the kernel or just the dri drivers?
<Biovore> eeos: that information is dependent on the package..  you can try searching the online repo.. packages.ubuntu.com
<jhutchins_wk> epimeth: I'm pretty sure they have to match.
<epimeth> so how do I downgrade the kernel?
<Biovore> kalinda: whats the symptoms..  no video at all...
<kalinda> epimeth: Why would you want to?
<cpk1> epimeth: just load the other kernel during the grub menu if its still installed
<chairul> thanks anyway
<Biovore> kalinda: Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"  in your xorg.conf?
<eeos> Biovore yes, but with rpm you can interrogate the repository for what package contains, let's say, the file 'v4l.h'. Ho do you carry out the same operation with dpkg / apt-get?
<kalinda> Biovore: No, I have video, when it plays and there's lots of movement or panning, strange lines appear.. I couldn't take a screenshot of it because it goes away when paused.. it's weird.
<Biovore> kalinda: try using the opengl render?
<Biovore> for mplayer
<kalinda> Biovore: Yeah, I got that.. I have everything added to my xorg as per the nVidia troubleshooting page on the beryl wiki
<kalinda> Biovore: I did.. I've tried changing all those around.... I'm starting to wonder if it's at all related to my craptastic computer
<Biovore> eeos: what file you looking for?
<Biovore> kalinda: yeah.. not sure then..  beryl is kinda funky still..  and OpenGL on linux veries alot..
<eeos> Biovore I am looking to interrogate the repository so that I can find what package containas a certain file.
<kalinda> Biovore: Indeed, hopefully it'll just go away in Feisty
<CainMadness> SATA still giving me trouble using the kubunutu installation CD. Still freezes up at the 'select a disk' partition step.
<Biovore> eeos: apt isn't setup to do that I don't think..
<Biovore> if your looking for stuff like header files.. try looking at the -dev packages
<eeos> Biovore dpkg?
<Biovore> you can list the contents of a particular package..
<cpk1> CainMadness: I have heard rumors that the ubuntu installer is better...
<CainMadness> I think I have an ubuntu CD somewhere..
<jhutchins_wk> epinephrine: Yeah, just change the default in the grub menu list and reboot.
<Biovore> cpk1: there the same dam thing..
<RobMongoose> eeos: you could try 'apt-cache search fileuwant' - that might do it. sorry if this was already suggested...
<jhutchins_wk> epinephrine: OOps, n'mind.
<cpk1> Biovore: qtparted as opposed to gparted =P
<Biovore> cpk1: both python front ends to fdisk
<CainMadness> Biovore: What do you suggest then?
<jhutchins_wk> eeos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<jhutchins_wk> eeos: Pretty sure apt or dpkg has that option, I just saw it yesterday.
<Biovore> CainMadness: after booting pop open a shell and used fdisk and see if that works..
<eeos> RobMongoose thanks! read apt-get man page, did not understand how to d it.
<jhutchins_wk> eeos: That howto's a little easier.  I'm still learning apt.
<CainMadness> When it is running off the disk, open console and type fdisk in?
<CainMadness> console/shell/terminal
<eeos> jhutchins_wk RobMongoose thank to both of you!
<Biovore> CainMadness: sudo fdisk /dev/sda or /dev/sdb etc
<RobMongoose> No problem :)
<cpk1> CainMadness: try fdisk -l /dev/sda (assuming its not partitioned or one partition)
<Biovore> ^ or that :-)_
<jhutchins_wk> cpk1: fdisk always wants the root dev, not the partition anyway.
<cpk1> actually i dont think you even need to give the partition
<CainMadness> Let me restart it into loading up with GUI.
<CainMadness> Then I'll try it out.
<cpk1> jhutchins_wk: realized after I said it =P
<jhutchins_wk> cpk1: Right, it will list the possible ones.
<cpk1> CainMadness: what are you on right now?
<CainMadness> It was in the text install.
<CainMadness> Was hanging up 'again' at the partition area.
<CainMadness> So restarting so I can get it to do console.
<jhutchins_wk> Heh.  Always been a weak point in linux installers.
<CainMadness> Okay, so which of those do I type into the terminal?
<pap> hey, has anyone here used THC-Hydra?
<cpk1> CainMadness: fdisk -l /dev/sda
<cpk1> CainMadness: you probably need sudo
<vladimir> hello
<CainMadness> Is that an ell or an eye?
<CainMadness> Nm. I type it in, is it supposed to display something?
<LjL> CainMadness: it's an L
<LjL> for list
<CainMadness> Its' not listing anything.
<LjL> CainMadness: not even "cannot open"?
<LjL> i guess /dev/sda isn't partitioned then
<CainMadness> Hmm.
<CainMadness> So what now?
<jhutchins_wk> Maybe it's not /dev/sda
<jhutchins_wk> dmesg might be of help.
<cpk1> sudo lshw will tell you the /dev/ of your drives
<chovy> how do i install from a live cd?
<chovy> everytime i boot up, it asks me to boot from LiveCD under Parellels
<Dr_willis> chovy,  should bne an icon on the desktop
<Dr_willis> no idea about parelles.
<CainMadness> cpk1: That gave me a lot of information the computer.
<cpk1> CainMadness: your sata devices will probably be listed under "storage"
<CainMadness> Okay, let me check.
<CainMadness> Displays a 'Mass Storage Controller' by ATI Technologies under the Storage part.
<cpk1> keep going...
<PF-Away> !gfxboot
<ubotu> gfxboot: bootlogo creator for gfxboot compliant boot loaders. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.23-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 72 kB, installed size 364 kB
<PF-Away> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cpk1> there should be a "disk" section after that
<CainMadness> K, let me check.
<CainMadness> No, doesn't show it anywhere.
<cpk1> you did sudo lshw?
<CainMadness> Yes.
<cpk1> hrmm, well maybe its somewhere else, scan the output =)
<CainMadness> Okay.
<fabrizio> IRC ITALIAN PLEASE
<Tm_T> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Tm_T> fabrizio: And no caps, thank you.
<CainMadness> cpk1:  Nope. Nothing about the SATA drive is displayed.
<cpk1> well that might be a problem =P
<CainMadness> Any suggestions?
<CainMadness> cpk1:  Any suggestions?
<cpk1> hrmm I don't really know where to go if you cant see the drives right off the bat, maybe try a knoppix cd?
<CainMadness> Haven't got one, have to get I guess..
<cpk1> not really sure why you cant see the drives when the controller seems to be fine
<CainMadness> Thanks though.
<cpk1> I dont have enough experience in that kind of thing =\
<CainMadness> Okay.
<cpk1> like I said same thing happened to me but I was installing root to IDE anyways so...
<cpk1> alright then
<dromer> hmm, I did an upgrade with synaptic today (dapper) and it's stuck at: Setting up kdelibs (3.5.2-0ubuntu18.2) ...
<dromer> ah wait, n/m
<dromer> I'm paranoi
<dromer> Succesfully ayylied all changes. You can close the window now ;)
<dromer> !3ddesktop
<ubotu> 3ddesktop: "Three-dimensional" desktop switcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.9-5.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 74 kB, installed size 448 kB
<Dr_willis> 3ddesktop is a waste. :)
<dromer> ohw, hehe
<_6StringKng_>  /msg nickserv link _6StringKng_ xJPM100x
<Dr_willis> all these beginners see it at the top of the package listings and want to try it..
<_6StringKng_> lmao
<Dr_willis> dont bother. heh heh
<Jucato> uh oh....
<dromer> haha
<Branded_Atom> everyone wants something new!
<Jucato> Dr_willis: imho it's better than having Beryl :)
<Dr_willis> its like that ribbon candy tht grandma has in that glass bowl - that has been there for YEARS.. yes its sugary eye candy.. but its old eye candy.
<Dr_willis> the features i saw on tht Mettis Live cd. (from mandriva) had some neat new eye candy. and not using Beryl
<Jucato> *cough* Metisse *cough*
<dromer> ok, beryl isn't available for dapper anyway is it?
<bobleny> Hey, does anyone know where the php.ini is installed to?
<adydas> try /etc/apache i belive
<adydas> thats right
<bobleny> nvm, I think i found it
<bobleny> It was here /etc/php5/apache2/
<adydas> well there ya go
<bobleny> Thanks!
<tdn> I have problems getting Konqueror to keep the view I configured it to use. I have done: View > View Mode > Detailed List and then I have saved this view profile for file browsing, but when I type something like "smb://10.0.0.50/" in the location bar, I get the large ikon view. This is really annoying. Why won't Konqueror remember my decision?
<jhutchins_wk> tdn: Dunno, you could ask in #kde, see if they can tell you.  My guess is that smb mode isn't the same as file mode.
<bobleny> I have a question, I installed LAMP and it works great! However, the server can't seem to create or write to files in the server. Do you know why?
<alain> salut alls
<bobleny> For instance, when a php script needs to create or modify a php file it cant.
<tdn> jhutchins_wk, got no response in #kde. Where do I save the profile  for smb mode?
<bobleny> Does anyone no why?
<[R] eaper> how can i upgrade from dapper to edgy??
<HymnToLife> ubotu, tell [R] eaper about edgy | [R] eaper, see the private message from ubotu.
<jhutchins_wk> tdn: Sorry, no idea.
<Jucato> !upgrade | [R] eaper
<ubotu> [R] eaper: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<tdn> bobleny, probably permissions :)
<bobleny> I think it has to do with linux's permissions
<bobleny> lol, thanks tdn..
<HymnToLife> bobleny, make sure your webserver has writing permission to that file
<jhutchins_wk> !lamp > bobleny
<[R] eaper> thx
<bobleny> How can I set permissions for lamp though?
<HymnToLife> bobleny, in your httpd.conf, you can specify the user the webserver runs as
<HymnToLife> set the permissions for this user like you would do for any other
<bobleny> Ok thanks
<HymnToLife> the default is www-data, it's usually best to keep it
<bobleny> Thanks, but how do I set permissions in there? I'm stupid...
<jhutchins_wk> !permissions | bobleny
<ubotu> bobleny: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<krazy77> ciao a tuttiiiiiiiiiiiii
<bobleny> Ok, thanks, I'll check it out.
<blue|palm> Hi, is it possible at all to reduce the size of icons on your kde desktop?
<jhutchins_wk> blue|palm: Well, that'll happen if you increase the resolution...
<soulrider> hi
<blue|palm> jhutchins_wk: I have, but i found a solution (appearance->icons->advanced)
<b0rt> hello
<blue|palm> jhutchins_wk: so i got it, its ok
<b0rt> sorry about my n00bness, but how do I write in NTFS partitions?
<HymnToLife> ubotu, tell b0rt about ntfs | b0rt, see the private message from ubotu.
<jhutchins_wk> blue|palm: Excellent!
<ciro3> salve
<jhutchins_wk> Hello ciro3
<ciro3> hello
<b0rt> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<ciro3> good ntfs-3g + kubuntu work perfectly
<ciro3> :)
<jhutchins_wk> Actually, I've never had any trouble with R/W NTFS access myself.
<jhutchins_wk> Even pre-captive.
<b0rt> pre-captive?
<b0rt> O.o
<ciro3> i have a question ntfs-3g + fuse not need recomplire kernel
<jhutchins_wk> captive ntfs searches the ntfs partition using the read-only drivers, then uses the MS drivers for write access.
<jhutchins_wk> ciro3: Shouldn't need to recompile the kernel, but you might have to compile the module.
<jhutchins_wk> !it | ciro3
<ubotu> ciro3: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ciro3> ok
<ciro3> thnaks
<jhutchins_wk> No offense, we just don't speak Italian.
<b0rt> HymnToLife: humm just read about problems with x64, is ntfs-3g compatible with 64 arch?
<pm2> What DVD-playing program will support the DVD menus?
<b0rt> do i have to compile ntfs-3g?
<NightBird> how do I check the system log?
<HymnToLife> pm2, xine does
<HymnToLife> b0rt, don't know, I use 64 bits OSes only on servers
<NightBird> n/m, found it
<b0rt> its ok, ill keep looking on web
<LeFrenchy> hey there
<pulaski> hello
<LeFrenchy> could you help me a little?
<LeFrenchy> i'd like to uninstall kubuntu off ubuntu
<NightBird> LeFrenchy, you want to remove kde from kubuntu and switch to gnome or some other windows system?
<zhaarteth> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop if you want to get kde
<Jucato> LeFrenchy: or you want to remove Kubuntu, which you installed on top of Ubuntu?
<LeFrenchy> no in fact i first installed ubuntu, then i wanted to try kubuntu so i just installed kubuntu-desktop pakages and kde
<LeFrenchy> but i'd like to go back noe
<Jucato> LeFrenchy: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<BluesKaj> LeFrenchy, you'll regert it
<LeFrenchy> thanks i check that right away
<BluesKaj> err regret it
<LeFrenchy> i'm a noob in linux, gnow seems much more eaier for a start
<LeFrenchy> *gnome
<LeFrenchy> *easier
<BluesKaj> KDE is more like a windows desktop than gnome
<LeFrenchy> aaaaaaaaah perfect, i think thats it
<LeFrenchy> thanks Jucato
<LeFrenchy> maybe i'll go back to kde later, i'll see
<LeFrenchy> i'll start easy first
<Jucato> KDE is easy too...
* Jucato started w/ KDE...
<b0rt> isnt it possible to select X-server on login?
<zhaarteth> LeFrenchy: if you installed the kdm environment as default, then the kde login menu still has an option to login to gnome
<pulaski> I have a client box running kubuntu 6.10 client connected by nfs to a server running kubunt 6.10 server with LAMP.  I grabbed java 1.4.2-02 on the client because I'm taking a java class.   Unfortunately my school uses java 1.5.0.03.  Last time I looked that was the latest version of a java package available on adept.  Is there java 1.5.0.03 package available?
<beels15> hallo
<beels15> die seite auch auf deutsch ?
<beels15> is this chat in germany ?
<Tm_T> !de
<Tm_T> Hmm
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Tm_T> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<beels15> thank you
<pulaski> I just looked at adept and my java common is the latest.
<pulaski> sorry.  I need to look elsewhere.
<tarin> i got a question for you fellas
<tarin> i have to configure my video settings in kubunttu so i hit ctrl-alt-f1 and then i enter "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" just as i was told to do. (im running this in livedisk by the way). i get through a lot of questions about my setup and then i get to a question about the color depth. there several options and evey one i pick opens the command line and it says a warning about...
<tarin> ...overwriting a custom file. i dont know what to do next. I just end up starting all over with the config menu.
<tarin> im so damn lost and all i want to do is set this os up.
<b0rt> ok, just compiled pmount for R/W access on x64, now do i need to mount drives in a special way?
<b0rt> R/W access for NTFS on x64 arch *
<BluesKaj> b0rt, ntfs-3g works for me , but I'm not using 64bit vers , altho the cpu is an AMD 64
<b0rt> but this guy (givr) says to use pmount on 64 0S
<b0rt> =S
<tarin> hey  BluesKaj! What you told me did help but I still cant get to any installation dialouge
<cntb> where does my host someone logged on at the moment on ssh ?
<cntb> sorry, where does my host see someone logged on at the moment on ssh ?
<djwilcox> whats the best way to set up lamp
<NightBird> I'm getting an error when loading ndiswrapper, and it's telling me to check system log for messages... what log should I be checking?
<NightBird> because I'm seeing nothing in syslog, syslog.0, or kern.log
<dec_> is it possible to connect a cell phone to the usb port on a computer and have it recognized as a device in ubuntu?
<NightBird> dec_, yes.... it is possible.... will it work? who knows..
<dec_> nightbird do you know of any software that would fit the bill
<NightBird> I sure don't
<dec_> I sure thank you
<marwan> Hello all
<NightBird> hi marwan
<marwan> I installed kubuntu 6.10 on IBM netvista and after rebooting it did not start xserver and directed me to the command line.  Does any one know how to fix that?
<jhutchins> dec_: I think the kde contact manager includes links for a lot of phones.
<jhutchins> NightBird: check /var/log/messages, and also dmesg
<NightBird> jhutchins, I found the message to check the log in dmesg, and all messages says is the loaded message before it fails..
<jhutchins> Yeah, that happens sometimes, doesn't even get as far as logging.
<jhutchins> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jhutchins> That'll be more help than I will.
* NightBird downloads the source to try it...
<NightBird> upgrade from 1.22 to 1.37... :P
<slyfox> What is the command for Konquerer to enter ftp sites ?
<jhutchins> slyfox: Just use an ftp url.
<HymnToLife> slyfox, ftp://login@host
<slyfox> jhutchins: there was a special beginning comamnd, the site can be enterd via ftp protocol, but it is not an ftp site, there is no ftp address attahed to it
<jhutchins> marwan: You're probably having an issue with the video driver.  startx might give you a useful error.
<jhutchins> slyfox: If you were to do ftp name.of.site from a console, would it work?
<slyfox> jhutchins: actually you are right. It works
<jhutchins> Cool.
<slyfox> HymnToLife: yeah it works, thanks
<jhutchins> I think the full format is ftp://user:password@host
<xenol> plz i want to install kubuntu at friend PC
<xenol> and  he has got 20 GB free on 150  GB win partition
<xenol> if kubuntu isntaller resize that disk is there any chance to lose to data ?
<Frost^> Hello.
<PFA> what's the name of the KDE theme thing? (if i want to run it from command line)
<Frost^> I'm having a problem with Amarok - it fails to index my collection (It was able to do so on my previous distro). It says something about taglib might being broken. Does anyone know anything about it?
<jhutchins> Frost^: You might check #amarok
<SSJ_GZ> PFA:What do you mean by "KDE theme thing" ?:)
<marwan> jhutchins: Thanks I will try to startx
<Frost^> jhutchins: Ok, thanks.
<sittisal_> impressive...
<sittisal_> come back to kde after years of gnome
<sittisal_> back home...
<NightBird> heh
<sittisal_> still need a bit of polish...
<sittisal_> but it's faast
<jhutchins> Yeah, major clean-up a couple of releases ago.
<sittisal_> yes... but i think that also kubuntu did a great job on cleaning something
<fignew> who woulda though that ktorrent gets unstable when downloading 200 torrents at once...
<sittisal_> fignew: 200 torrents???
<fignew> yep :)
<jhutchins> torrenting takes a lot of cpu among other things.
<sittisal_> doesn't saturate the internet connection?
<fignew> I'm on a 100mbit line
<sittisal_> fuxxxx
<sittisal_> :-)
<fignew> jhutchins: true: load avg. of 10
<sittisal_> a lot of tcp ports open, a lot of cpu usage
<fignew> maybe turning off DHT will help
<blue|palm> I have a problem with fstab and usb hdds... everytime i insert a new usb hdd, it gets added to fstab. Then if the entry is still in /etc/fstab when i restart, and the usb hdd is still in, kubuntu refuses to boot! If i remove the usb hdd (with the entry in fstab still) then kubuntu boots. If i have no entry for that usb hdd in fstab (in other words i remove it from fstab after its automatically added) then kubuntu boots fine with the hdd
<blue|palm> in. Is there anyway i can fix this since i boot with 2 external data storage harddrives all the time?
<jhutchins> fignew: it'll spike occasionally.  You'll notice it if you're doing something else like transcoding at the same time.
<jhutchins> Also that's a lot of I/O, and the instability might come from caching.
<fignew> it was actually complaining about too many files open at the same time
<fignew> never knew there was a limit
<blue|palm> So that i dont have to remove them each time i want to boot?
<jhutchins> blue|palm: Always disconnect the usb drive before you reboot.
<blue|palm> jhutchins: I know that fixes the problem, but Its a bit irritating :(
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<jhutchins> blue|palm: There are a lot of things that haven't been worked out on that system yet.
<blue|palm> jhutchins: oh... is it just ubuntu/kubuntu or linux in general
<jhutchins> blue|palm: for instance, you _should_ be able to specify what happens to a device when it connects by using it's USB ID codes, but it's very difficult to do so.
<jhutchins> blue|palm: Linux in general, the whole udev thing.
<blue|palm> jhutchins: ive been troubleshooting too much lately :( i think ill let this one slide and live with it
<sittisal_> jhutchins: but the manual fstab configuration should solve the problem...?
<jhutchins> blue|palm: Different distros implement it a little bit differently, so some things work here, some thnigs work elsewhere.
<blue|palm> jhutchins: ive tried
<blue|palm> jhutchins: manually configuring fstab makes no difference
<jhutchins> sittisal_: I don't think so.
<blue|palm> jhutchins: the autoconfig does it correctly anyway
<jhutchins> My problem is that it wants to do the same thing with my camera, my ipod, and my usb drive.
<blue|palm> jhutchins: my one recognizes and differentiates between my ipod and my usb hdd :)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<tdn> In Krita, how do I make a marquee/selection that is exactly 1400x1050 (or some other specified values), and then rotate it? I need this so I can make the horizon horizontal on some photographs where it is skewed a few degrees.
* jhutchins googles kirta...
<jhutchins> tdn: Sizing is usually done with either "Crop" or "Scale", rotation is usually seperate.
<jhutchins> tdn: You probably want to rotate first, then crop or scale.
<scooter> hello has anyone ever dealt with vmplayer virtual machine in ubuntu edgy eft
<scooter> i am looking to learn anything everything i can about the virtual machine and how it operates can anyone please help me
<tdn> jhutchins, ok.
<BluesKaj> !VMware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<scooter> thank you so very much
<teulz> bonsoir j'ai un problem avec adept
<BluesKaj> ! fr | teulz
<ubotu> teulz: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<vesku> hi
<vesku> happy Valentines Day!
<fabrizio> hi, i need the server ubuntu-it
<fabrizio> vorrei entrare nel canale italiano di ubuntu
<osiris1> I have a quick question. Can anyone help me with the following :  I have a asus nvidia 6600 with 2 outputs XP sees this and can post video signal to each monitor ... But kubuntu crashes when i try to boot any ideas
<vesku> im strugling with same kind of problem than you osiris1
<osiris1> yea xp has no problem
<osiris1> but when i load in to kubuntu. I get the weirdest video grabage then I have to reset
<osiris1> I unplug the other monitor on the analog output and it works fine
<osiris1> Strange
<osiris1> im also having some issues with the wireless card issue but I am updating right now
<vesku> i have hp pavilion and i would like to view my videos from TV but xubuntu shows me only black screen :|
<vesku> same here with wireless :D
<osiris1> i looked on the formus
<osiris1> they say to do a big update.. which im doing now
<osiris1> should fix it
<vesku> can you give some link to forum?
<osiris1> there is another used wireless manager that I am going to try if this sys update doesnt work
<osiris1> yea for sure let me search again
<vesku> thanks
<osiris1> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=13668.0
<osiris1> its on the main edgy foum..
<osiris1> I am going to reboot soon so Ill be back and tell u if the update worked :))
<vesku> okey
* osiris1 will brb
<jerrad> hello
<vesku> hi
<kristjan_> is there an utility that let's me set cpu frequency?
<Frost^-> Is there a good guide somewhere for creating ubuntu packages?
<kristjan_> it can scale between 800MHz and 1.73GHz; I would like to lock it on 1GHz to test something
<faLUCE>  Hi. i have compiled a  simple kernel module and generated the .o file. now, how can I insert it? kernel version is 2.6.17-10-generic
<K`zan> faLUCE: modprobe modulename
<faLUCE> K`zan:
<faLUCE> paolo@paolo-laptop:~/provekernel$ sudo modprobe simple1.o
<faLUCE> FATAL: Module simple1.o not found.
<K`zan> faLUCE: Hummm, that is about the extent of my knowledge on the subject.  Perhaps modprobe pathto/modulename
<tarelerulz> I download firefox for i368 and It runs for where I extracted ,but how to you install it like normal
<LjL> tarelerulz: uh, why would you "download" firefox and run it from the home dir? firefox is in the repositories...
<tarelerulz> Well, I try to get it useing add and remore program and it did not find anything
<gnomefreak> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.1+0dfsg-0ubuntu0.6.10 (edgy), package size 8992 kB, installed size 28580 kB
<vesku> apt-get...
<gnomefreak> tarelerulz: its in main repo make sure your using the net repos instead of the cd rom repo
<tarelerulz> I feel dumb I just found it
<tarelerulz> How would I go about getting mplayer and firefox plugin
<vesku> Can anybody help with wlan... how do i connect to wlan?
<LjL> tarelerulz: "apt-cache search firefox mplayer" or somesuch.
<tarelerulz> I feel you  vesku I try the wlan at my library and I could not get connected
<LjL> !info mozilla-mplayer
<LjL> !packages
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.31-1 (edgy), package size 467 kB, installed size 1616 kB
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<tarelerulz> ok I found mplayer and its plugin with apt how do I install in the gui one
<LjL> tarelerulz, i haven't the slightest idea, i use command line.
<LjL> if it were me, i'd just type "sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer".
<tarelerulz> That ljl
<tarelerulz> Thanks man
<HymnToLife> tarelerulz, a GUI For what ?
<HymnToLife> oh, forget it
<tarelerulz> the gui for the the packet and program installer
<fairman> Hi, why i can not upgrade amarok from 1.4.3 to version 1.4.5 and the command apt-get upgrade writes "Following pack will be handed in actually version.... Amarok" why??
<BluesKaj> tarelerulz,  http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net/
<BluesKaj> the above is the FF plugin
<pc_> 6
<Tm_T> fairman: How about pasting full apt-get output to pastebin?
<Tm_T> !pate
<Tm_T> Agh!
<LjL> !pat
<Tm_T> !paste
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gnunez> hi
<Tm_T> LjL: I could hate you, easily, but I wont.
<LjL> *g*
<tarelerulz> apt-get says it can't get mplayer and it dep
<Tm_T> No matter how hard you keep trying. ;)
<marwan> Happy Valantine day everyone
<BluesKaj> tarelerulz,  http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net/
<tarelerulz> thanks I well get the souce it would seem
<fairman> Tm_T: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5820/ - my apt-get output
<marwan> I can not increase the display resolution, I have intel 82845G/GL graphic card. Any suggestion?
<tarelerulz> How do you get past apt-get saying it will not get the dep for mplayer and so on
<mike_> @marvan: Try to add the resolution you want to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Tm_T> fairman: Try apt-get install for amarok etc
<Tm_T> Time to get some sleep so remember to behave and have fun! ->
<fairman> Tm_T: yes, it seems good, thank you
<marwan> mike: the resolution is already in the xorg.config file, but I can not imcrease the res than 640x840
<fairman> Question for everybody, why the command apt-get upgrade is not able to upgrade amarok and kopete, but he is able to upgrade the other KDE software....? I have to do throught install command
<main2> i lost the journal of my ext3 drive some how? :S
<main2> it shows up as ext2 now in gparted :S
<main2> can i get it back easily?
<marwan> Bye everyone
<bxnp> my god i am so proud of my newly build desktop system
<bxnp> found some cool icons aswell
<TheDebugger> I always have problems with adept...
<TheDebugger> Sometimes, it just doesn't run
<bxnp> just use apt-get
<TheDebugger> bxnp: That's what i'm doing :/
<bxnp> and what is the message you get
<esaym> do  you have to be root in order to stop and start programs in init.d?
<duckdown> Hey all.  I am trying to tail a file but filter out only the things I want to see.. This is the syntax I am trying:  "tail -f /var/log/messages| awk '{print $3,$6,$10,$19,$11,$20}' /var/log/messages |grep DROP"  however, any time a new message appears it just goes back to the prompt.  Can someone correct this for me
<bxnp> duckdown: there is a awk channel on the server #awk
<sparr> i officially hate bash wildcard expansion now.  "rm *(2)*" seems straightforward enough...
<duckdown> thanks
<SolidSource> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<bxnp> http://www.postproductie.nl/burningman/images.html my new kubuntu installation
<SolidSource> anyone testing feisty?
<xenol> i need help plz
<xenol> can someone tell me which package i need for dapper? it is for my modem vigor318
<xenol> http://search.belnet.be/packages/ubuntu/ubuntu/pool/main/f/flex/
<bxnp> your modem
<SolidSource> probably one of these....if those are for your modem: flex_2.5.31-38ubuntu1_amd64.deb or flex_2.5.31-38ubuntu1_i386.deb
<riz_> ciao cragazzi
<riz_> qualcuno sa come mai la stampante su kubuntu da' problemi?
<Xero> che stampante?
<riz_> lexmark
<michele> hi
<Xero> uhm, buh, modello? e che tipo di problemi?
<Roey> hi! :)
<Xero> hi
<ninHer> just english riz
<Xero> ook
<Xero> he would to know something about problems with his printer
<Xero> a lexmark printer
<riz_> me la riconosce ma al momento di stampare inizia la procedura ma poi niente scompare tutto
<Xero> in inglese? :P
<ninHer> yes please
<Xero> he says that the printer is recognized by the system, but when he prints something nothing appens
<riz_> ok........
<Xero> it seems to be that he does not clicked anything
<Roey> I'm on Feisty Fawn;  I am trying to get it to be able to connect with this D-Link DWL-AG650 pcmcia card and although I can /see/ wifi networks out there with Kismet, I can't seem to successfully connect to them.  Can anyone help?
<raylu> Roey, I assume you've used the wlan assistant?
<riz_> grazie xero.....prima o poi capiro'
<Xero> lol
<Xero> ma cavolo, sei italiano? :P
<Roey> raylu:  yes I have.
<raylu> !es | riz_
<ubotu> riz_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<raylu> and what does it do?
<Roey> kwifimanager, kde network manager, wlassisatnt
<Xero> ah si scusa,
<Xero> :P
<riz_> si perche'?
<Xero> no niente, avevo sbagliato utente
<riz_> ok...scusa
<Roey> ah, molto bene!
<Xero> hey roes, let's speek english, otherwise "so cazzi amari" aghag
<Roey> raylu, it just times out.
<bxnp> Roey: kdenetworkmanager rocks
<Roey> Xero:  heh ok
<raylu> Were you able to connect on Windows?
<riz_> scusate ho fatto confusione
<bxnp> just do apt-get install knetworkmanager
<bxnp> and up you go
<Roey> bxnp BUT I can't set the timeout to >60s in knetworkmanager
<Roey> bxnp:  no... it doesn't connect either.
<bxnp> the timeout for 60 seconds
<Roey> I don't get it.  I *have* the madwifi drivers loaded
<bxnp> is your card supported anyway
<Roey> I can /see/ networks
<Roey> er
<bxnp> oh oke
<bxnp> wait
<Roey> the network I am trying to connect to
<Roey> hmm?
<Roey> if it is supported?  I've seen posts hinting both ways.
<JoshH2k> Howdy ho, neighborinos.  I'm trying to install the Valve Steam server software, but, for some reason, bash keeps telling me that permission is denied, even though my user has rwx on the mount, directory, and binary - I'm even denied permission when I sudo the binary
<Xero> bye guy, see you soon..i hope :P
<raylu> JoshH2k, are you using the HLDS update tool?
<x04ty29er> It hates you
<raylu> coming from the person who got it fully working...
<tarelerulz> I am going to compile mplayer and am wonding if I do this will the mplayer plugin see that ?
<Branded_Atom> why do you want to compile?
<tarelerulz> mplayer from ubuntu does not have win32 in it
<Branded_Atom> why not get it with adept or synaptic
<tarelerulz> uless I am missing way to have it install that
<Branded_Atom> but thats just codec pack
<tarelerulz> Well, That is the whole reason for getting mplayer
<tarelerulz> that is part if it to me
<Branded_Atom> can i suggest just getting the codec pack?
<tarelerulz> That is the whole reason I got mplayer
<tarelerulz> say I get the coded pack how to get mplayer to use it
<tarelerulz> that is what I would like to know
<Branded_Atom> you put the files in the codec folder
<tarelerulz> I had mplayer installed before and I just thougtht if I did apt-get it might fix some of the bugs I had been having
<tarelerulz> I had just copy all the files over from other system
<Slynderdale> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<JoshH2k> <raylu> JoshH2k, are you using the HLDS update tool? << Sorry, yes I am.
<raylu> ok
<Branded_Atom> just get  the win32 codecs pack and untar them to /usr/lib/codecs
<raylu> So you can't even download the files?
<JoshH2k> I try to execute it from the shell as ./hldsupdatetool.bin, and bash informs that I don't have permission
<tarelerulz> That may sound dumb ,but you ever click on the web link for cvc
<Slynderdale> Hmm, where do I get the SVN command in Kubuntu?
<raylu> Hm...one second, JoshH2k
<tarelerulz> I had the files there before
<tarelerulz> win32
<tarelerulz> the new install did not see them
<Branded_Atom> did you untar all the files out...
<Branded_Atom> or just leave the pack intact?
<tarelerulz> I mean am I missing something
<Minataku> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<raylu> did you give the tool +x?
<tarelerulz> I thought do apt-get to install it would do all that
<Branded_Atom> nope
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> !find svn
<ubotu> Found: libapache2-svn, libsvn-core-perl, libsvn-doc, libsvn-javahl, libsvn-ruby (and 27 others)
<raylu> JoshH2k, did you give HLDSupdatetool +x?
<JoshH2k> raylu - I've tried 755 and 777
<Minataku> Bleh
<Minataku> lol
<raylu> Er...those only modify owner, group, and user
<raylu> chmod +x hldsupdatetool.bin
<Slynderdale> Minataku: Yea, Wasn't that helpful when I tried
<xenol> plz i need deb for amd64 kubuntu dapper for vigor318 modem can i use deb from debian?
<Minataku> Slynderdale: Heh
<JoshH2k> Doesn't that simply add execute permissions to owner, group, and others?
<tarelerulz> is there an easy how-to for cvs
<Minataku> At least you're learning how to use things XD
<raylu> Yes. Which is what you need to do, right?
<JoshH2k> Right; and 755 would give everyone at least read & execute
<JoshH2k> I'll try it, though
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<JoshH2k> raylu: -bash: ./hldsupdatetool.bin: Permission denied
<raylu> I thought 755 only gave read and write
<Minataku> Sorry, I got a goofy response in PM related to that
<raylu> Hm...strange. I just did it and it worked
<Minataku> It does
<JoshH2k> 5 would be 101 - r-x
<Minataku> The goofy response came when I asked it "help find"
#kubuntu 2007-02-15
<JoshH2k> Sorry, raylu
<raylu> Not sure if this will help, JoshH2k, but it's what I got after accepting hlds's license agreement
<JoshH2k> mIRC is set to auto-decline
<JoshH2k> Lemme change that
<JoshH2k> Okay; try again, please?
<JoshH2k> arrrgh
<JoshH2k> I turned it off....once...under XP....
* raylu wonders why JoshH2k isn't on linux.
<Roey> hello again
<JoshH2k> Try it now
<Roey> so anyone have any ideas on how I can decipher this wifi problem
<JoshH2k> Sorry, again please. >:(
* JoshH2k smites mIRC
<JoshH2k> The reason I'm running Vista/XP on this machine is because I want to be able to access resources on my Linux box from the Internet, but I don't want to open up my Windows machine to the INTARWEB
<raylu> Hm...a speedy 0b/s
<JoshH2k> ...
<JoshH2k> Connection failed on my end
<raylu> BTW, where did you download your HLDSupdatetool to?
<Slynderdale> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Minataku> JoshH2k: You're running Vista?
<JoshH2k> raylu: /media/hda3
<raylu> o.0? Why not somewhere like...~
<Roey> India.
<Roey> in India.
<JoshH2k> Minataku - yes
<Minataku> JoshH2k: Get out.
<Minataku> j/k
<Minataku> lol
<Roey> arg, I'm on #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #wireless for close to an hour now and nobody even responds to me
<Minataku> But seriously, are you cracked (in the head) or something?
<JoshH2k> raylu - because hda3 is an empty partition to share information easily between my Kubuntu & Fedora installations
<raylu> Roey, I tried, but I don't even have any ideas :P sorry
<JoshH2k> Minataku - I got it for free through my university, and I'm going into the field of systems engineering. :P
<Roey> raylu:  thanks for helping :)
<JoshH2k> I'm going to see if it's the Windows firewall that's screwing things up, raylu
<raylu> JoshH2k, hm...I still think it's worth a try sticking it in ~
<JoshH2k> I'll try that
<JoshH2k> That worked.
<JoshH2k> For no damn reason.
<JoshH2k> Seriously.  WTF?
<Minataku> JoshH2k: Sorry... I can't imagine anyone sane willingly using Windows Vista for any reason other than masochistic pleasure
<ubuntu_> hola
<JoshH2k> It's not bad at all, Minataku.
<JoshH2k> Granted, I wouldn't have installed it if it weren't free.
<JoshH2k> But I'm graduating this semester, and having "Windows Vista (Business Edition)" on my resum is a big plus.
<HymnToLife> I wouldn't install it even if it was free as in freedom :p
<raylu> I would get it too, just to see how it is. I'm limited by HD space, though.
<Minataku> JoshH2k: Not if I was reading your resume
<JoshH2k> ...you'd consider it a minus?
<Admiral_Chicago> Minataku: good yount.
<raylu> we can add "curiosity" to the list of "masochistic pleasure"
<Minataku> JoshH2k: I'd set it on fire, rub my hands with bleach then set the lighter I used to light the resume on fire
<Admiral_Chicago> oops, i'm dyslexic. point
<JoshH2k> Plus the Linux-like UAC is dandy.
<Minataku> Hm... add an extra "on fire" to the end of that
<raylu> uac = ?
<JoshH2k> User Access Control
<JoshH2k> Similar to sudo
<JoshH2k> You can't make any system changes without logging in as an administrator
<Minataku> JoshH2k: Of course it's nifty... it wasn't their idea
<raylu> Oh yeah. My fried tried to read his xp partition with vista RC1 and it refreshed the screen twice for 2 dialogs for every folder he went into.
<JoshH2k> Never said it was.  Thus, "Linux-like".  :P
<raylu> But I'm guessing that was a misconfig.
<JoshH2k> If I thought it was, I would have said how neat it is that Linux has that "Vista-like" function.
<Minataku> raylu: Probably not
<JoshH2k> raylu - I've not run into that problem
<Minataku> raylu: Vista cooks video cards like delicious strips of bacon
<JoshH2k> Mine's doing fine.
<raylu> And we also encountered an irreproducible bug where
<Minataku> Except burning epoxy and phenolic smell like absolute crap
<raylu> another friend said "penis" into the voice recognition software and it crashed :P:
<Minataku> raylu: lol
<Minataku> Note I had to downplay what that smells like... not allowed to swear in here even when needed
<Minataku> And trust me, when describing burning phenolic... it's needed
<Minataku> Besides, unless it's Vista Ultimate you're just paying $300 for a half-assed XP service pack
<raylu> Hm...does Kopete log conversations?
<Minataku> And if it's Vista Ultimate that extra $100 gets you absolutely nothing useful whatsoever
<JoshH2k> Uh?
<JoshH2k> Vista has .NET 3.0 and DX10 - two things XP will not have
<Minataku> Oh, except the DRM, copy protection and "security"
<raylu> The problem I have with Vista is it seems to not be backwards compatable towards XP for some apps. Especially games
<Admiral_Chicago> something GNU / Linux will never have
<Minataku> Bingo, Admiral_Chicago
<JoshH2k> Furthermore, Ultimate provides HD video editing software as well as software to interface with a 360.  Not something everyone needs, but not useless.
<Minataku> Say, did you get voted in?
<raylu> Now, does anyone know about Kopete logging?
<JoshH2k> raylu - that's why I've done an XP/Vista dual-boot.
<Minataku> JoshH2k: HD video encrypting software?
<Admiral_Chicago> Minataku: you asking mo?
<Minataku> Useless
<Admiral_Chicago> me*
<Minataku> Admiral_Chicago: Yeah
<JoshH2k> Minataku - why is it useless?
<raylu> JoshH2k, I want to too, but that means I'd have xp + vista + linux triple boot...which is too much.
<Admiral_Chicago> Minataku: i got voted in as a member as of yesterday
<Minataku> Admiral_Chicago: Cool
<raylu> Member of?
<Minataku> JoshH2k: I wouldn't trust Vista with ANY of my content
<Admiral_Chicago> Ubunutu Member
<raylu> o.0? What does that mean/give you?
<Minataku> Lest it become DRM'd for some reason then suddenly it's not mine anymore
<JoshH2k> What leads you to say that, Minataku?
<Minataku> JoshH2k: Who knows what MS has up their sleeves
<JoshH2k> So...you basically have no basis for your statement.
<Branded_Atom> hahaha, how funny would that  be, eula: anything made using this software belongs to MS
<Roey> sounds like a plan.
<Minataku> Branded_Atom: It would be funny if it weren't for the fact that I wouldn't be surprised if they tried that
<Branded_Atom> oh come on
<Roey> Anyone else having difficulty getting a successful wifi connection with a d-link dwl-ag650 pcmcia card?
<Branded_Atom> even the evil empire couldn't get away with THAT
<Minataku> Branded_Atom: It wouldn't be that cut and dry, of course
<raylu> That reminded me of
<raylu> http://bash.org/?577451
<Minataku> It would be more along the lines of it being automatically tainted with DRM then suddenly it's against the law to use your own property the way you want to because of the DRM applied
<inteliwasp> what do i need to do to share a folder between 2 linux boxes?
<Chousuke> NFS
<Chousuke> or sshfs
<inteliwasp> any gui based options?
<raylu> Chousuke, which would you recommend?
<Chousuke> of NFS and SSHFS? hmm.
<Chousuke> I suppose NFS is better.
<Chousuke> sshfs is kind of hack-ish
<Minataku> NFS is more established
<Chousuke> yeah.
<Minataku> SSHFS is a FUSE thing, I believe
<Chousuke> though I have the impression that many people hate it and think that it sucks
<Chousuke> but many things suck, yet they're being used
<Minataku> Chousuke: Like Vista
<Chousuke> Minataku: I really don't know
<Chousuke> I have yet to even see a box running windows vista.
<Minataku> Unforunately, I don't
<raylu> inteliwasp, you could use SSH, I think
<Chousuke> NFS is relatively simple to set up
<Minataku> Nor do I have yet to see someone falling all over themselves with ignorant love for it
<Minataku> I'll stop now, though, sorry all for that
<jsheedy> has anyone been able to install the googlebar extension for Firefox?
<Chousuke> it's not GUI though, but it's not excruciatingly difficult if you're not scared to death by editing a few simple configs.
<Chousuke> of*
<Chousuke> !nfs
<Chousuke> hmm.
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<inteliwasp> it's nice that the wiki is have more languages up, but it is annoying to click on a title that is English but the article is in another language
<jsheedy> nm think I got it
<Chousuke> inteliwasp: that isn't in english for you?
<inteliwasp> i ment a few other wiki entries
<frojnd> hello I need help. I need to convert 434 pages of pdf into odt or word
<frojnd> how can I do this with pdftk utillity?
<frojnd> is there some expert who knows how to do this
<david_> #kubuntu-es
<Branded_Atom> frojnd: i don't think pdftk can do that
<frojnd> yeah, I just heard :s
<frojnd> the problem is I tryed to convert it with Kword
<nomad411> hi everyone.  A friend at work dropped his Presario 2100 on me today to fix his botched Kubuntu install
<frojnd> bit the result wasn't that good
<frojnd> some pages (pictures) are mixed up..
<frojnd> :S
<nomad411> Would anyone know of issues with Kubuntu on there before I spend time on it?
<nomad411> I have so little of it. :(
<flaccid> kubuntu has lots and lots of issues
<flaccid> care to fix?
<flaccid> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Branded_Atom> frojnd: there seems to be windows apps to do it
<Branded_Atom> not so  much ubuntu
<Branded_Atom> would html be ok?
<frojnd> Branded_Atom: what windows apps?
<Branded_Atom> pdf2soc, solid converter, i'm  seeing may be able to do what  you need
<frojnd> !pdf200
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pdf200 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<veganri> hi, i'm using wine to run one of my apps and it says:
<veganri> sorry there was a problem opening the profile "winefake" for display "x11 windowing system" please select a different profile using profile chooser (2)
<veganri> anyone able to help please ?
<veganri> can someone please help
<frojnd> based on this plain, README txt, can someone tell me how to isntall pdf200: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5850/
<tarelerulz> any of you installed wireless card and gotten it to work if so what did you use
<frojnd> when I downloaded, pdf200 there was 3 files: LICENSE  pdf2oo  README
<docMuerto> some send me on pastebin.ca the sources.list kubuntu Feisty please !!
<Marise> TTTdoes any one know the name of the boot manager that's supposed to be faster than grub or lilo ?
<Marise> Is there any boot loader faster than Grub ??
<tarelerulz> I can see my wireless card ,but I can't connect to the open network at the library I did the auto settings
<frojnd> this pdf200 is driving me crazy
<frojnd> how can I isntall it
<Branded_Atom> frojnd: get the packages it specifies
<frojnd> yes, I got it
<frojnd> but there isn't any pdf200
<Branded_Atom> then put the thing into /usr/local/bin
<Branded_Atom> you got ALL the packages in  the readme?
<Branded_Atom> imagemagick, xpdf-utils etc...
<frojnd> yes for fext mode
<frojnd> gor GUI I  wasn't able to get kdelibs-bin
<Branded_Atom> pdftoppm etc...
<frojnd> well I was installing for debian
<Branded_Atom> i'm not sure entirely, but i think everything under "command" means "generic"
<frojnd> I tryed for command but it can' find the packages..
<frojnd> arrh
<frojnd> I need to conver pdf into odt :S
<frojnd> I am so despered
<aseigo> frojnd: depending on the pdf.. you could try opening it in kword (it does pdf import) and export to odf? i wonder if scribus has odf output.... hm.
<dane> hello
<dane> its my first time in hear
<frojnd> aseigo: I tryed with Kword, it converted me in to odt, but the pages where hum, strange couse pictures inported from pdf were mixed.. covering each other.. and I have of 434 pages..
<dane> in hear look cook
<Branded_Atom> frojnd: would html be an acceptable alternative to .docs?
<hybrid> here
<hybrid> it's
<frojnd> html?
<aseigo> frojnd: zoinks.
* Admiral_Chicago is confused
<hybrid> ;)
<dane> in hear look kool
<Admiral_Chicago> heya hybrid
<frojnd> Branded_Atom: html is the package?
<frojnd> aseigo: zoinks is the package?
<rjian> can someone teach me how to unmount the disk in kubuntu?
<Branded_Atom> html, you know, html, not .odt or .doc,  but .htmll
<aseigo> frojnd: no, that's just an uttering of "wow'
<aseigo> rjian: open konqueror, go to media:/, right click on the disk and select unmount
<rjian> aseigo: it give me an error msg...
<yogi> Where does one find the restricted codecs for kubuntu?  They aren't in 'Add/Remove Programs".
<frojnd> Branded_Atom: I need to get .doc at the and.. :)
<yogi> I'm talking 'FEISTY'... sorry.
<Admiral_Chicago> !restricted | frojnd
<ubotu> frojnd: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<scooter> hello is there a myspace im for linux
<yogi> cool. Thanks!
<hybrid> hi Admiral_Chicago
<scooter> or can someone walk me through the install using wine
<Admiral_Chicago> hybrid: my cloak isn't working so I gave up on it :(
<Admiral_Chicago> scooter: what are you trying to do
<Admiral_Chicago> install wine?
<feles> beryl goes down after I install ati drivers and make the resolution 1200x800, any ideas?
<tarelerulz> What do you want to install wine for? admiral
<scooter> no im trying to install the myspace im messenger but it seems to only be for windows and i need to use wine to get it installed
<Admiral_Chicago> tarelerulz: i'm not, scooter might be though
<Admiral_Chicago> oh, hmm do you have wine installed?
<scooter> yes its installed
<scooter> for my terminal
<Admiral_Chicago> okay, right click on the .exe and there should be an install function
<scooter> ok hang on
<scooter> i wouldnt be that lucky lol
<scooter> let me make 100% sure wine is installed be right back
<feles> any help for berly?  have got a widescreen problem with it
<lotusleaf> feles: #beryl #ubuntu-xgl
<Admiral_Chicago> lotusleaf: #ubuntu-effects also
<lotusleaf> Admiral_Chicago: ya? cool thx :)
<lotusleaf> Admiral_Chicago: #ubuntulive :P
<feles> lotusleaf: I have installed them all nad berly was working fine, after I installed ati and change the resolution berly goes down
<hybrid> Admiral_Chicago: what cloak?
<scooter> i told you wrong its not installed can you please help
<Admiral_Chicago> hybrid: membership, i got it yesterday and the cloak today.
<Admiral_Chicago> scooter: in a terminal. sudo apt-get install wine
<scooter> wine is already the newest version.
<scooter> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<scooter> this is what i get
<Admiral_Chicago> so you have the latest version
<scooter> yea
<tony_> hi
<scooter> but i forgot how to use it in terminal because it wont work otherwise
<tony_> who knows how to use chinese input in ubuntu?
<Admiral_Chicago> scooter: where is the file on your computer?
<scooter> on my desktop
<hybrid> Admiral_Chicago: CONGRATS!
<Admiral_Chicago> hybrid: thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> hybrid: -offtopic if you want
<scooter> admiral_chicago: thanks so much for helping
<rjian> !upgrade dapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgrade dapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hybrid> kk
<jtmoney> i have all the repositories enabled on two machines... on my i386 install, i can "sudo apt-get install ivtv-source" without a problem, but on my amd64 box, i cannot... what gives?
<scooter> admiral_Chicago: the file is on my desktop
<Admiral_Chicago> scooter: cd Desktop && wine *.exe
<scooter> thanks
<jtmoney> anyone? =(
<jtmoney> don't make me install opensuse =(
<jtmoney> i've searched all the forums and can't find anything
<redcard> We won't make you install opensuse. :)
<scooter> it did a little bit then stopped lol
<redcard> jtmoney: You have installed the multiverse, right?
<jtmoney> yes
<jtmoney> all respositories are enabled
<jtmoney> it's the craziest thing
<redcard> Try switching to a different copy of the repo
<moises> hey guys. I have a logitech quickcam orbit - does anyone know how to get it working in linux?
<adz21c> hi, anyone have any idea what this might mean? *** No rule to make target `dummy-checksum.c', needed by `dummy-checksum.o'.  Stop.
<jtmoney> redcard: i'm not sure how to do that
<redcard> jtmoney: sudo nano /etc/apt/source.list
<Alethes> anybody know how to keep the baghira sidebar from showing multiple icons for a cd-rom that is mounted automatically?
<jtmoney> does that make sense though? my 32-bit install sees it fine, just not the 64-bit install
<redcard> Hmm.
<redcard> Try apt-cache search ivtv-source
<jtmoney> nothing
<redcard> Hmm.
<redcard> Have you done a sudo apt-get update ?
<moises> does anyone have any idea how to make webcams work in ubuntu?
<jtmoney> yes
<redcard> Well.. I dunno what to suggest, jt.
<redcard> Possibly the repository you're using doesn't have it..
<lunitik> Anyone have issues installed Herd 3?
<jtmoney> redcard: how can i go about changing the repositories? is there a list of mirrors somewhere?
<redcard> Yeah.. I'm looking it up, Jt
<Tm_T> lunitik: Doing gallup?
<Admiral_Chicago> lunitik: i haven't but that question is for #ubuntu+1
<lunitik> jtmoney: take a look at apt-spy  (I think that's the prefered one still?)
<redcard> jtmoney: What repository do you use?
<lunitik> Admiral_Chicago: you could get it installed?
<jtmoney> redcard: i enabled everything that was disabled by default
<redcard> jtmoney: OH.. here's a question.. did you enable the source repository?
<jtmoney> backports, universe, multiverse, etc.
<Admiral_Chicago> lunitik: no i upgraded from edgy
<jtmoney> yes
<lunitik> Admiral_Chicago: ugh.... well thanks anyways
<redcard> Hmmm.
<jtmoney> i did a fresh install on here too... i was having the same problem yesterday
<jtmoney> hah, and ivtv's web site doesn't support kernel .11... only the newer ones
<borko> any1 use kile?
<Dacr> Van itt magyar?
<jtmoney> wait, i'm gonna try and compile it from the source
<jtmoney> this should work
<tarelerulz> I can't get mplayer to work and I add arts , esd alsa to the command line
<jtmoney> brb
<jtmoney> well, i got ivtv working and tested it and i'm getting a signal... but mythtv is not listed in adept... it HAS to be because this is the amd64 version
<jtmoney> now, there should be some way that i can install 32-bit packages on here, right?
<intelikey> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Sanne> jtmoney: you also can install 32 bit apps manually (usually /usr/local or /opt). You would also need to have any required libs those apps need also in 32 bit version, which may or may not be a hassle.
<jtmoney> intelikey and Sanne: thank you
<emjay> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Sanne> jtmoney: I'll find you some general info, sec
<jtmoney> i might just install the i386 version on here
<Slynderdale> How do you open Konsole?
<Admiral_Chicago> Slynderdale: alt + space. kon [enter] 
<Sanne> jtmoney: two links, the 64 bit forum on ubuntuforums, and helpful wiki pages: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=134 and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=64&titlesearch=Titles
<Slynderdale> Admiral_Chicago: Alt+space didn't do anything
<Admiral_Chicago> Slynderdale: alt + F2, konsole
<Admiral_Chicago> you don't have katapult on which is odd
<intelikey> Slynderdale it's in the kmenu  or you can type in commands    ^
<jtmoney> Sanne: thanks
<Sanne> jtmoney: you're welcome
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago where is datapult default ?
<intelikey> catapult
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey: define "where"
<intelikey> where generally denotes a specific point in space or time.
* intelikey has never seen catapult
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey: no but katapult has a ton of files, i assumed you mean where is it installed
<Slynderdale> Hmm, can someone give me the command to open konsole so I can add it to my menu?
<intelikey> no i mean  "<Admiral_Chicago> you don't have katapult on which is odd" <<< would imply that catapult was a default app
<intelikey> konsole Slynderdale
<intelikey> that is the command.
<intelikey> konsole
<Admiral_Chicago> katapult is installed by default for kubuntu. i mean it's not on
<intelikey> it is installed by default on kubuntu ???  i've never seen it.
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey: space + alt ?
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago like i said.  i've never seen it
<Admiral_Chicago> that's very strange.
<psyk> can someone please tell me how to install a file with the *run in kubuntu linux
<intelikey> psyk execute it
<intelikey> !run
<psyk> how do i do that
<Sanne> psyk: are you sure it's not in the official ubuntu repositories?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about run - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<psyk> type no its a game
<psyk> Amercan Army
<LjL> intelikey: but you can't hide
<Admiral_Chicago> psyk: ./
<psyk> yeah
<cj_> hello dood morning
<Sanne> psyk: ok
<cj_> to all
<intelikey> psyk chmod 700 file.run ;./file.run
<psyk> so type !RUN  than the filename?
<psyk> i got this file armyops250linux.run
<psyk> now i want to install it
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago   katapult - item launcher for KDE
<psyk> i go to the directory and type !run armyops250linux.run
<intelikey> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<intelikey>   katapult
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey: what version?
<intelikey> seems it isn't installed in dapper
<Admiral_Chicago> i had it then.
<intelikey> maybe you installed it
<Admiral_Chicago> no. i put dapper on my buddy's system and katapult was installed
<intelikey> psyk#    chmod 700 file.run ;./file.run
<psyk> whats chmod 700 file.run mean
<intelikey> psyk means you probably don't need to be executing commands...
<iroxorsju> hey everyone
<iroxorsju> can somone point me in the direction to learn linux
<iroxorsju> I am gonan try it out
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago hmmmm maybe it is a dep. on kubuntu-desktop   seems to list it when i issue  install kubuntu-desktop    but i have installed from the kub. live on several systems  never saw alt+space do anything...   (never really looked for it either)
<iroxorsju> I got Kubuntu installed already
<om3ga> does any one like KOffice better than openoffice?/
<Admiral_Chicago> iroxorsju: there is an official desktop guide
<Admiral_Chicago> om3ga: i do
<iroxorsju> one that teachs you how to install programs from the web you find like boinc
<om3ga> ok im about to try it out just thought i would ask
<intelikey> psyk chmod is a command to CHange the MODification privledges (aka permissions) on an inode    700 would make the owner able to read/write/execute the file and no one else.
<Branded_Atom> iroxorsju: my advice, don't install from the web, use system-> adept_package manager
<Admiral_Chicago> iroxorsju: BOINC is in the repositories
<iroxorsju> ..
<intelikey> psyk then the   ;./file.run    portion of that command would execute the file.
<Branded_Atom> thats got nearly everything you could be looking for, and its automated to install to your specific distro and libraries
<iroxorsju> man this is like a shock to the system lol
<Branded_Atom> its so much better than trying to check  on dependencies etc, yourself
<BluesKaj> Branded_Atom , where do you think adept installs the pkges from ...the repositories reside on the net
<iroxorsju> i went in there and typed Boinc i don't see it i am searching around in the desktop guide now
<intelikey> BluesKaj yeah but that's not what Branded_Atom meant
<Branded_Atom> comparing adept to googling for a specific thing?
<BluesKaj> well ppl who aren'yt familiar with the way pkg repos work could be misguided by his statement
<intelikey> boinc-client - core client for the BOINC distributed computing infrastructure
<intelikey> boinc-manager - GUI to control and monitor the BOINC core client
<dwidmann> om3ga: I do
<intelikey> yeah and people that only have the dvd repo could assume that it was pefrectly wise
<tarelerulz> I am trying to use mplayer and I compiled it with arts is that a good idea
<psyk> im just trying  install a file qwith the *.run extension
<psyk> and no one inhere canhelpme
<psyk> IM very knew to linux
<intelikey> tarelerulz why did you compile it ?
<intelikey> psyk i told you how,  and explained the meaning of the commands.
<intelikey> psyk scroll up  ^
<dwidmann> intelikey: well, you've gotta admit the more recent versions are qutie a bit superior to the pre7 release
<intelikey> dwidmann i don't have to admit any such thing.     just use vlc.
<intelikey> :)
<BluesKaj> psyk , usually *.run files are driver installers
<intelikey> BluesKaj it's a game in that case  ^
<dwidmann> intelikey: I bounce around msyelf, but if I'm going to use mplayer, I'll be d***ed if I'm not using the release candidate, or at least the pre8 release
<psyk> Sh  than the filename
<intelikey> dwidmann fair enough.   then arts  and/or  alsa
<psyk> is how you install .run files
<dwidmann> I always use alsa with mplayer
<Nickname> hi
<Nickname> i have a problem
<dwidmann> ("mplayer -vo xv -ao alsa") *thumbs up*
<HymnToLife> psyk, sh /path/to/file.run
<HymnToLife> with sudo if needed
<Nickname> i try to install kubuntu on my computer but it freze
<psyk> probably a scratch in the cd
<BluesKaj> if i remember correctly i installed *.run file with guidance of the software driver source site with instructins that are particular to that software driver
<Nickname> i have a dual boot system
<Nickname> no
<intelikey> that does assume that it has shell script code at the beginning...     which it probably does.  but chmoding it and ./file.run   will work even if it doesn't
<psyk> maybe its a bad cd
<psyk> try another cd
<psyk> or another cd
<Nickname> does there any way to install from command prompt
<Nickname> not a cd problem
<Nickname> i try different cds
<dwidmann> Nickname: try the alternate cd
<intelikey> Nickname alternate CD
<intelikey> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Nickname> i tried
<dwidmann> Odd that it would freeze
<Nickname> ok then
<Nickname> thats wht i have the live cd
<dwidmann> I'm assuming that you ran "check disk for errors" at the menu?
<dwidmann> (just to be safe, that is)
<Nickname> i dont think there is any problem in the cd
<dwidmann> thinking and knowing - two different terms with two different meanings
<Nickname> i know
<Nickname> ;-)
<Nickname> this is the 20th time i tried
<shiv> I have 2 audio cards one onboard and 1 audigy. How do I tell mixer to make audigy default everytime it boots?
<dwidmann> Last time I went through that many cds, I ended up replacing my burner :\
<Nickname> see you guys
<intelikey> <Nickname> thats wht i have the live cd <<<<    live CD  !=  alternate
<dwidmann> shiv: you could probably blacklist the driver for the onboard sound
<shiv> how do I do that
<dwidmann> Lets see here, I do believe it involves adding a line to the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file
<BluesKaj> or change the peripherals settings in the BIOS
<intelikey> why not just go into the kcontrol sound setting  and tell kde to use the card you want....
<dwidmann> the line reads like "blacklist [insert driver name here] "
<dwidmann> ex: blacklist intel8x0
<intelikey> BluesKaj bios probably wont affect that.
<BluesKaj> it worked for me intelikey
<intelikey> BluesKaj it might.  but linux doesn't pay very much attention to bios...
<dwidmann> it doesn't always have a choice
<dwidmann> if you disable devices, not much linux can do about it ;)
<shiv> let me try the kcontrol again. I have done it before. Id defaults back to the onboard when I boot
<shiv> intelikey: In kcontrol in sounds hardware its not giving me any option to choose audigy
<intelikey> <dwidmann> if you disable devices, not much linux can do about it ;) <<<   ah i beg to differ.  i disable all disk drives but the boot disk...
<intelikey> dwidmann and my running system is not on the boot disk...
<intelikey> only one example.  there are many.
<intelikey> shiv doesn't let you slect the device ?
<BluesKaj> audigy drivers for linux perhaps?
<dwidmann> intelikey: odd, when I disable devices, linux can't access it ..... not the same for you?
<intelikey> no
<shiv> intelikey: its listed in kmixer as audigy but its not located in hardware section in kcontrol
<dwidmann> At any rate, I still think the easy way would be to blacklist the module for the onboard sound ...
<intelikey> shiv aconfig   ?
<intelikey> seems i remember seeing crimsun using that command to switch cards...
<intelikey> aconf[tab-key]     i may not know the name of the command.  but if you find it man it
<Admiral_Chicago> man -k searches all man pages for keywords
<intelikey> apropos
<shiv> let me restart I used the blacklist thing
<krups> i'm having issues playing some cds.  it's works for some, but not others.  ideas on how to troubleshoot?  i can rip them on a windows box - just don't like to.
<intelikey> server side spam !!!
<BluesKaj> shiv, perhaps hardware recognition does require the presence of the right drivers , so it may be listed , but still won't work
<BluesKaj> sorry doesn't require the right drivers
<shiv> dwidmann: Do I need to just write blacklist intel8x0 or should I write the whole name after intel82....
<shiv> BluesKaj: It works fine
<shiv> BluesKaj: It works fine, all I need to do is select every time it boots and relogin
<intelikey> shiv lsmod | grep snd
<dwidmann> That'll work, if that's the driver for the onboard sound anyhow
<dwidmann> run lsmod | grep snd
<Slynderdale> !nessus
<ubotu> nessus: Remote network security auditor, the client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.8-1 (edgy), package size 216 kB, installed size 572 kB
<dwidmann> if intel8x0 is in the list, then it's the one
<BluesKaj> oops :)
<shiv> dwidmann: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5867/
<shiv> dwidmann: I think it is
<shiv> let me reboot and see
<intelikey>  snd_intel8x0
<intelikey> yes that's your card driver
<shiv> brb
<intelikey> snd_ac97*  is also card drivers
<BluesKaj> well , I used to have 2 sound cards on this pc and I was advised by the mfg to disable the onboard one in the BIOS , even with linux
<Slynderdale> Anyone here use GAIM beta 6 and is it stable?
<ichsan> What do u mean by stable?
<ichsan> I had used GAIM but the file transfer is not reliable
<Slynderdale> Hmm, are there any other alternatives?
<XVampireX> ichsan: Wait for Jingle support
<XVampireX> Or use Skype for file transfer
<ichsan> What do you usually use for? Yahoo or just jabber?
<intelikey> i heard someone mention this pre-alpha software and, i was wondering if it's rock solid server ready stable ????
<BluesKaj> IM that works well on ubuntu is aMSN , doesn't crash if that's what is meant by "stabe"
<XVampireX> intelikey: What?
<BluesKaj> stable
<XVampireX> ichsan: Me?
<Slynderdale> ichsan: Yahoo and MSN
<XVampireX> Ah
<jeremie> Hi everyone.  I'm setting up Kubuntu, well repairing it, on a friend's laptop.  I keep getting error 13 when I try to set up his XP as a choice in Grub.  Is it possible that someone here knows what this is about?
<ichsan> wait ...
<intelikey> stable and alpha/beta  don't gerenally go in the same breath...
<samiam010203> you could try and reinstall grub
<Slynderdale> Well, I'm currently using Gaim Beta 3 and by stable, I mean doesn't crah every few minutes
<intelikey> jeremie wrong address for the partition
<jeremie> I reinstalled Kubuntu, and all works fine that way, I suspect he wrecked something of the windows boot process, but I have no clue about that :(
<jeremie> ahh?
<XVampireX> People if you want good file transfers, use skype
<jeremie> intelikey: I thought I had it right, first partition on only one disk, so hd0,0
<jeremie> I agree with XVampireX, Skype rules at file transfer
<intelikey> jeremie that's normally what error 13 means.  it can be a missing fs as well.
<Slynderdale> Hmm, anyone have any reccomendations for software that doesn't come with (K)Ubuntu by default?
<XVampireX> jeremie: but Jingle will blow skype :D
<HymnToLife> Slynderdale, software to do what ?
<intelikey> jeremie literally  grub error 13 == "i can't read the <supply by-words to suit self> thing.
<ichsan> I'm currently using jabber protocol
<ichsan> with jabbin as the messenger
<Slynderdale> HymnToLife: Hmm, basicly general software that makes your expierance with Linux better
<ichsan> It's really reliable
<ichsan> peer 2 peer
<BluesKaj> jeremie, how did you partition the drive ...before install or during Kubuntu install ?
<matdon> hi
<jeremie> intelikey: Yes, I remember a message about "not a suitable executable"
<matdon> how can I get kubuntu to see my usb mass storage device?
<jeremie> He gave it to me already bugged.  XP is on teh first partition, and therest was free, so I used it for swap and /
<HymnToLife> matdon, plug it in
<HymnToLife> nothing else should be needed
<intelikey> jeremie on the outside chance that the partition number is wrong     sudo fdisk -l
<ichsan> When Taiwan is down again, it won't has effect on my network
<matdon> that doesn't work
<HymnToLife> what does it do instead of working ?
<matdon> nothing
<HymnToLife> "not working"
<jeremie> in fdisk i gives me that it;'s /dev/hda1
<HymnToLife> okaaaaaaaay
<jeremie> HPFS/NTFS
<matdon> it doesn't show up under /dev
<HymnToLife> matdon, type media:/ in konqueror's address bar
<intelikey> that should be (hd0,0)  check  cat /boot/grub/device*
<HymnToLife> does it appear in there ?
<BluesKaj> HPFS is the rescue partitionfor HP 's XP
* dwidmann returns
<BluesKaj> I had one
<matdon> no
<jeremie> intelikey: hdo: /dev/hda
<jeremie> hd0
<intelikey> k then i sujest that the fs may well be hosed.
<matdon> could it be a problem invovling udev?
<jeremie> intelikey: That's what I suspect.  And he didn;t supply me with a Windows CD, so I'm done I gues. :(
<intelikey> matdon it could.   unplug and replug the device and then do  dmesg    in a konsole.
<ctw> Hi! Does anybody know approximately when the 1st beta (or next alpha?) of Feisty Fawn will come out?
<BluesKaj> jeremie, what about supergrub disk or Ultimate boot Disk
<greywolf> hello
<matdon> yeah it doesn't change dmesg output at all
<jeremie> BluesKaj: Thanks.. It is a Compaq laptop, so I guess HP too
<intelikey> jeremie heh unless you want to blank that partition and add the empty space to the linux system   :)
<jeremie> I wisj :)
<jeremie> wish
<BluesKaj> they are supposed to work
<jeremie> I even hate this keyboard..
<jeremie> :)
<intelikey> :)
<jeremie> BluesKaj: Those are repair tools?
<BluesKaj> oh hangon , did it come with an XP rescue disk , jeremie
<ichsan> does anyone know how to format ntfs in linux?
<jeremie> probably that the rescue is on HD only
<shiv> dwidmann: It still recognised the onboard intel
<greywolf> I came here last night to get some help for installing Kubuntu, but nothing I tried worked, so I went onto the ubuntu forums and asked there, and got some more feedback, but I'm too impatient to wait for another reply because I want to use Kubuntu now :P
<intelikey> ichsan you don't.
<greywolf> if someone could read the thread and help me out, that would be most appreciated
<shiv> dwidmann: Do I write blacklist intel8x or blacklist snd_intel8x?
<dwidmann> blacklist intel8x0
<greywolf> it's at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=361109
<dwidmann> erm
<BluesKaj> jeremie, yes the rescue disk boots to the rescue partition on HP stuff
<dwidmann> blacklist snd_intel8x0
<shiv> ok
<shiv> wait
<dwidmann> afterwards - run sudo update-modules
<dwidmann> I thimk
<intelikey> ichsan ntfs is some Micro$oft propritary junk that they don't want anyone to know anything about...
<jeremie> BluesKaj: I don;t see a resce disk in his bag
<BluesKaj> bummer
<intelikey> dwidmann the module name uses - not _ iirc
<BluesKaj> what disk do you have there ?
<dwidmann> looks like a _ to me
<dwidmann> snd_intel8x0           42024  2
<dwidmann> fresh from lsmod
<intelikey> dwidmann that's not the name of the module per'se  ls /lib/modules/*/*/sound/
<inteliwasp> i am trying to mount a folder over nfs, but it is giving me this error "mount: block device 192.168.0.14:/podcasts is write-protected, mounting read-only"
<dwidmann> also, I see other modules listed in the blacklist file, such as snd_intel8x0m ...... using an underscore
<intelikey> ok try it.
<greywolf> when one of you guys is finished helping someone, could you help me?
<intelikey> i guess the - char is case insensitive
<intelikey> in that usage
<dwidmann> intelikey: possibly
<ctw> greywolf: have you tried any other live CDs?
<greywolf> I'm downloading the alternate version now
<greywolf> but it'll be another 2 hours :(
<ctw> yikes
<HymnToLife> greywolf, it'll be worth it :)
<greywolf> heh
<ctw> overnight, also try downloading Knoppix
<HymnToLife> at least you will get you Ubuntu installed
<inteliwasp> any sugestions?
<HymnToLife> then you can go about installing drivers for your card
<sancho21> Oh yeah, why I can't use hear any sound from my game while hearing to amarok? This is one of the most I hate in Linux. Sound collision
<greywolf> well, even when I try to use the text-based install with the normal 6.10 live cd, it gives me errors
<dwidmann> sancho21: make sure both the game is using alsa and it shouldn't be a problem
<greywolf> what's the difference between the alternate and normal versions?
<HymnToLife> the alternate CD is test-based
<ctw> if you get graphics in Knoppix, you know it works and you could copy the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<dwidmann> A lot of games, especially commercial games, tend to use OSS
<HymnToLife> ext*
<sancho21> dwidman, how to make sure of that
<sancho21> ?
<greywolf> well, when I boot Kubuntu from the cd and try to install it, it leads me to a command line, not an installation GUI
<intelikey> inteliwasp does the user in question have permission locally ?   i see that that is a local network address so i assume you can check at the other end
<dwidmann> the alternate also only requires far less memory, and it's a bit more flexible (RAID/LVM installs, etc)
<dwidmann> sancho21: guess it would depend on the program
<HymnToLife> greywolf, you could also edit your xorg.conf from your live cd to use the never-failing-but-poor-quality vesa drive
<HymnToLife> r*
<HymnToLife> just so you can get your ubntu installed
<greywolf> so I've tried using startx to install it, but that fails as well
<ctw> geywolf: that's why I suggested trying knoppix
<inteliwasp> intelikey: i was using sudo to mount
<greywolf> I did that, too :(
<greywolf> I used "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<greywolf> and reconfigured the drivers to use vesa
<sancho21> There is no sound system manager that manage all resource using the sound device then?
<Daskreech> Right
<Daskreech>  So I need to rotate the page on a pdf
<Daskreech>  any suggestions?
<greywolf> but it gave me an error about not being able to find the video card
<sancho21> dwidmann, So you have the same problem too? I suppose
<HymnToLife> that's weird, the vesa driver is supposed to work on _all_ videocards
<greywolf> for reference, I have an ATI Radeon 9250 (yeah, now I find out that ATI sux)
<HymnToLife> well, recent ones, at least
<dwidmann> sancho21: yeah, I have to kill anything accessing /dev/dsp before starting quake4
<greywolf> will taking out that radeon card help?
<jeremie> I'm off to try Supergrub disk, thanks guys
<ctw> greywolf:http://www.knopper.net/knoppix-mirrors/index-en.html
<HymnToLife> if you can replace it with an nvidia, yes
<greywolf> because I'm at the point where I just want to install and get it over wtih
<ctw> they have pretty good hardware detection
<ctw> copy the xorg.conf file from knoppix if it works
<HymnToLife> greywolf, the alternate will let you do that, then you can go about installing drivers for your radeon
<HymnToLife> ctw, not necessarily
<greywolf> ctw: but I don't even have ubuntu installed yet - does that matter?
<HymnToLife> drivers in different distros are not always the same
<greywolf> Hymn: ok I guess I just have to be patient then
<greywolf> I think I'm eventually gonna make the switch from windows to linux, but the only thing that's holding me back are my games and photoshop
<intelikey> greywolf yes. install from the alternate install CD  then  install the vidio driver
<ctw> if all else fails, Knoppix is worth a try ... you'd copy the xorg.conf file on a usb stick and then copy it on the HD when you want to install Kubuntu
<user__> hey anyone using lm-sensors here?  got a quick question
<x04ty29er> just ask
<dwidmann> greywolf ... well, you could dual boot
<greywolf> I don't have a usb stick :(
<juano_> greywolf: games are a bit  of an issue yes, except photoshop, well there is GIMP, an alternative which is good
<greywolf> yeah, I am
<x04ty29er> if anyone has any idea what you are talking about
<x04ty29er> they will answer
<dwidmann> use linux as the main, then reboot to play games or whatnot
<user__> after installing it, how do i open it??
<x04ty29er> thats what i do
<x04ty29er> do you know where yoou installed it to?
<HymnToLife> user__, http://www.lm-sensors.org
<user__> naw, straight off adept
<juano_> greywolf: but i dont know, probably a dual boot should be best for games and photoshop
<HymnToLife> all you need to know is there :)
<x04ty29er> lol
<greywolf> juano_: yeah, I'm dual booting to see what ubuntu is like, so perhaps I'll just stick with that
<x04ty29er> probably
<intelikey> ctw installing knoppix would work  but using xorg.conf from a knoppix cd to get x running on *buntu is doubtfull at best
<x04ty29er> by the way
<juano_> greywolf: yes, i dual boot also, there are things in windows which i like, Nero, etc.
<x04ty29er> even adept manager tells you what it installs to where
<x04ty29er> you just have to click on the package and click details
<juano_> greywolf: you can install Photoshop via crossover office, though i dont like it much , its not the same you know
<x04ty29er> it doesnt work as well at all
<dwidmann> or codeweavers, or depending on the version, or wine ......  or in a virtual machine, plenty of possibilities
<greywolf> yeah
<ctw> greywolf: if you don't need the ATI card and can take it out (like a previous post suggests) you'd most likely get it running with the on board graphics chip
<greywolf> ok I guess that'll be my only option if this alternate cd fails
<juano_> x04ty29er: yea, i think crossover office isnt as good as it seems
<greywolf> I don't want to try it now because my download's at 32%
<ludomatic> hi all! I have a question about the info panel that appear from the taskbar for some seconds
<ludomatic> anyone know how to call it from command line?
<ludomatic> I have a loooong make to do and would like to do something like $make && alert("finished")
<Daskreech> greywolf: Welcome to the linux realm :)
<ctw> greywolf: try the alternate first ... if all else fails you could always consider trying another distribution, too ... I like Kubuntu a lot, but maybe another distribution is better for your hardware ... many years ago I had some good experiences with SuSE
<ctw> http://www.opensuse.org/
<intelikey> hmmmm something eat 4m of ram...
<x04ty29er> juano_: yea I tried to run some stuff off crossover and the performance was barely acceptable
<ctw> I used it in the pre-Novell days, so my experience with it is a bit dated
<x04ty29er> especially comapred to its windows counterpart
<greywolf> ok, I'll do that, then, if Kubuntu doesn't work
<ctw> but again, if you don't need the ATI card, get rid of it first
<ctw> that should solve your problems
<x04ty29er> keep the card until you figure out how to config it right
<x04ty29er> well
<x04ty29er> not in your computer
<ctw> or sell it and get an nvidia card instead
<greywolf> heh
<juancamilo> hi all
<Daskreech> Anyone have a solution?
<ctw> should make your live easier
<juano_> x04ty29er: yes, one of my main issues is my motorola rokr, which has itunes, i installed itunes but never made the pod sync its itunes
<greywolf> I'll probably be getting a new computer sometime next year
<x04ty29er> juano_: amarok has a feature that allows it to sync ipods
<greywolf> I grabbed this one for $200 at best buy in the after-thanksgiving sale
<x04ty29er> and other devices
<ctw> it's always good to check the components for linux compatability first
<ctw> for desktops it's usually not much of an issue
<intelikey> Daskreech to what?
<Daskreech> I need to rotate the page on a pdf
<ctw> but especially for laptops it can save some headache later
<juancamilo> i have a problem with my video card, a nvidia gforce 6600 go, when i try to enable the driver it does not work...anyone??
<greywolf> sounds crappy, but it's actually pretty decent: 80 GB HD, 512 MB RAM, 2.66 GHz, 256K bus speed
<intelikey> oh..  !i
<greywolf> well, that looks crappy, too, but suffice to say it runs just fine :P
<ctw> juancamilo: do you have the linux-restricted-modules installed?
<juano_> x04ty29er: yes, ive tried , amarok , gtkpod, no luck :(
<D4rkly> hi i just downloaded rtspd2.0 but its source. the source contains configure and makefile.in how can i build this app
<intelikey> 256K bus speed ?
<user__> anyone know a good sensors program? lm doesnt seem to good
<greywolf> well I don't like laptops much - it's really hard to play ADoM and other roguelikes that way
<ludomatic> ok, I've used
<ludomatic> $ make ; kdialog --msgbox "finished: $?"
<BluesKaj> greywolf, seems quite sufficient to run kubuntu...games are a diff story
<juancamilo> yes i have, them
<Daskreech> user__: lmsensors I think
<intelikey> ksensor ?
<juano_> juancamilo: change Driver "nv" to "nvidia"
<ctw> what did you do to enable the driver, what's the error message
<D4rkly> how do i run configure and makefile to build rtspd ?
<juano_> juancamilo: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<intelikey> ksensors ?
<juancamilo> ok, ill try that
<greywolf> blueskaj: yeah, I've been researching linux a bit and it seems that's the main (only?) problem
<juancamilo> thanks
<user__> yah except lm sensors, and ktemperature
<Daskreech> !info ksensors
<ubotu> ksensors: lm-sensors frontend for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.3-11ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 292 kB, installed size 912 kB
<juano_> juancamilo: that helps with rendering
<user__> anything better?
<user__> hmmmmmmmmm
<user__> let me check that out
<greywolf> ctw: it spouts a message saying it can't find the video card (either I guess I have the wrong PCI address in the config, or it's something different), and this: (EE) VESA(0): Cannot read V_BIOS
<Daskreech> intelikey: Any suggestions
<intelikey> Daskreech no sorry.  pdf is something i avoid like the plague
<Daskreech> cool
<Daskreech> anyone else have any solutions :)
<user__> hmmm aight tried the lm with ksensor front end, its aight, but no temperature displays?
<user__> wats up with that?
<greywolf> ctw: oh, I forgot to say that I typed "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and that took me to a hardware configuration wizard; I used it to pick the VESA driver and set the PCI bus location of the video card - I skipped everything else
<ctw> gerywolf: what exactly did you do?
<intelikey> greywolf i have seen vidio cards that wont support vesa  try reconfiguring xorg to use your card rather than vesa
<user__> anyone?
<D4rkly> can someone help me compile rtspd2.0 (rtsp streaming server)
<ctw> yeah, try another driver
<greywolf> intelikey: how would I do that? It gives me a list of 30ish drivers
<greywolf> try it 30 different times? :P
<ctw> look for ATI or radeon
<ctw> and try different ones
<ctw> also try anything that looks generic like "frame buffer"
<intelikey> greywolf switch to another console and issue# lshw | less
<greywolf> switch to another console? I don't have kubuntu installed yet...
<intelikey> greywolf in the list of hardware find your vidio card and select the driver aproprate for it.
<greywolf> ctw: ok I'll do that
<greywolf> intelikey: if I knew the appropriate driver, I would have done that already ;)
<user__> annnyone?  no one monitors their cpu temps here!?
<BluesKaj> linux doesn't run hot
<intelikey> greywolf like i said switch to another console and look it up.
<user__> linux doesnt run hot? .... dude... heat is app/load based...
<x04ty29er> actually
<greywolf> intelikey: you'll have to forgive me - I don't know what you mean... >_>
<x04ty29er> running the same average load
<BluesKaj> no kidding ,...gamer huh ?
<x04ty29er> I think that linux does run slightly cooler
<x04ty29er> for me at least
<intelikey> greywolf alt+f#  where # is any number from 1 to 6
<Branded_Atom> ksysguard has a temp sensor interface
<ctw> greywolf: what happens when you press CTRL+SHIFT+F!
<ctw> F1
<Mena> What is the latest ver of kernel
<user__> Branded_Atom: where?
<greywolf> ctw: I haven't done that before
<Branded_Atom> kmenu, system, ksysguard
<ctw> itntelikey: I think it's ctrl+shift rather than alt
<ctw> gerywolf: try it
<intelikey> ctw not for consoles
<greywolf> I'll do it when the alternate cd downloads >_>
<ctw> that syoud give you a different console
<x04ty29er> tty?
<user__> Branded_Atom: im looking at it now, but no temp display
<ctw> ah
<ctw> right
<user__> Branded_Atom: do i need to add it?
<Mena>  What is the latest ver of kernel
<ctw> I forgot that X wasn't up yet
<greywolf> so, to look up my video card in the other console, what do I say?
<Branded_Atom> sensor browser\
<ctw> press alt+F1 (or F2 ...)
<x04ty29er> Mena: Look online
<greywolf> (and find the appropriate driver)
<intelikey> ctw i'm in tty1 as we speek,  and play in console all the time...
<Branded_Atom> local host, acpi
<x04ty29er> lol
<Mena> x04ty29er, where
<ctw> and type lshw | less
<greywolf> ah oki
<Branded_Atom> thermal zone.. just keep expanding, you'll see it
<ctw> intelikey: sorry, I stand corrected
<greywolf> *ok
<jtmoney> if uname -a says "i686", that is the 32-bit version of kubuntu, right?
<intelikey> right
<jtmoney> what the hell, i still can't see the mythtv and ivtv-source packages
<Branded_Atom> user__: you get it going?
<Mena> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<x04ty29er> Mena: google linux kernel
<user__> Branded_Atom: i dont have acpi
<Mena> x04ty29er, ok
<Mena> x04ty29er, :)
<Branded_Atom> you see sensor browser?
<Branded_Atom> local host..
<greywolf> only an hour left for the alternate iso download! :)
<shiv_> dwidmann: The blacklist thing finally worked, Thanks :)
<user__> yup
<intelikey> Mena better yet goto http://kernel.org
<user__> im on local host
<deathnote> what's the difference between the dvd and cd version of edgy?
<user__> browsing thru cpu 0, 1 and such
<ctw> gerywolf: are you currently booted up in Windows?
<Mena> intelikey, okay
<greywolf> ctw: yeah
<jtmoney> deathnote: dvd has more packages
<dwidmann> shiv: cool
<Branded_Atom> and logfiles, and memory?
<intelikey> deathnote initall install   no differance.
<deathnote> means i don't need to apt-get update ?
<shiv_> dwidmann: I remember something in suse where I had interchanged 0 and 1 with both the cards somewhere and it had worked too. Is there something like that in (k)ubuntu?
<user__> yup
<greywolf> whenever I try to boot and install from the cd, it leads me to a command line
<Branded_Atom> and there should be an acpi bit in that level
<Eeyore-Jr> feodra had a utility that upon boot scanned for new hardware and if it found it, installed it.  does kubuntu do this as well, or is there an easy way to add new hardware ?
<ctw> greywolf: it's also a good idea to find other local linux users who might be able to help you get started: http://www.linux.org/groups/
<intelikey> greywolf yes that's called a "console"
<user__> logfiles only has daemon, kern and messages
<greywolf> heh, yeah, I figured that
<greywolf> I'm just used to the windows term
<greywolf> ctw: ok, thanks
<deathnote> more packages means less download from net?
<Branded_Atom> user, it should be in the same level as diskthroughput and memory, just one level under localhost
<Branded_Atom> if not, i can't help you anymore, its a hardware/software interaction issue
<user__> crap... its an issue then... DAMN!
<user__> lol
<user__> thanks anyways thouh man
<deathnote> how do i get out of the kubuntu loading screen during boot up to see what's loading?
<Branded_Atom> not saying it IS an issue, but it seems that way to my noobishness
<ctw> gerywolf: if you look up your graphics card in the windows hardware info, what does it say?
<Minataku> Ah... 2.6.20 is compiling as we speak
<Minataku> I love configuring a new kernel
<intelikey> greywolf by default *buntu linux will have 6 login consoles active when not in single user mode (rescue)    you switch between them with alt+f#      if / when  in xorg the consoles are still active but xorg requires you to add the ctrl key to break out of X   ctrl+alt+f#    and xorg is running in tty7 by default.    console == tty
<deathnote> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Daskreech> Does anyone have a good way of rotating a page on a PDF?
<ctw> Daskreech: what exactly do you want to do?
<Admiral_Chicago> Daskreech: xpdf is what i use
<ctw> do you want to read or create a PDF?
<ctw> is the PDF only one page long?
<Daskreech> I want to turn the page sideways so  ican read it without my chiropracter
<Minataku> Daskreech: Lift monitor, rotate along Z axis 90 degrees, place monitor back on holding surface
<Daskreech> No it's 9 pages but they are all sidways
<greywolf> ctw: in Device Manager, it says under Display Adapters, "RADEON 9250" and then "RADEON 9250 - Secondary"
<Minataku> Sorry, just joking XD
<ctw> DAskreech there's a comand in acroread that can do that easily
<Daskreech> Minataku: I think You mean X :)
<user__> another question, how do you set konqueror to a certain view mode?  ie tree view permanantly
<intelikey> Daskreech i have a thought.     "pring the file"
<block-guy> is there a way to get Reg xchat installed vs this horrid xchat-gnome
<Daskreech> !info acroread
<ubotu> acroread: Adobe Acrobat Reader: Portable Document Format file viewer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.9-0.0.ubuntu0.6.10 (edgy), package size 22375 kB, installed size 54700 kB (Only available for i386)
<intelikey> print
<Minataku> Daskreech: No, Z
<Minataku> X would put the screen facing up or down
<Daskreech> Minataku: In that case you probably mean around the Z axis
<SpAwN> hello all i installed apache and then uninstalled it and i accidently erase the /etc/apahe/folder ...i know need apache and went to install it and got this : http://pastebin.ulteo.us/437
<Daskreech> not along
<Minataku> Depending on which way you rotate
<juancamilo> hi all
<greywolf> under properties, it says it's working properly and it's in PCI Slot 2 (PCI bus 1, device 1, function 0)
<user__> how do you set konqueror to a certain view mode?  ie tree view permanantly
<juancamilo> juano_ i did that already but it does not seem to be working
<Minataku> Daskreech: I dunno, math isn't my thing
<ctw> greywolf:what's the exact name / model number
<Minataku> Sorry X3
<Daskreech> :-)
* intelikey tries to immagine rotating a screen along the z axis ....
<Branded_Atom> user, settings, configue view profiles..
<juancamilo> juano_ how can i test it?
<ctw> Daskreech: so what's the problem with acroread?
<user__> Branded_Atom: thanks man, let me give it a go
<Daskreech> ctw: Don't know didn't install it
<Branded_Atom> don't forget that file management != web browsing, you may need to be specific
<deathnote> hi just done an installation via dvd for edgy.. i noticed in sources.list there's a line for the CD .. should i remove before doing update?
<Daskreech> I know okular is rotate able
<Daskreech> Kpdf isn't
<Daskreech> I guess acroread is
<Branded_Atom> its not something i have done, but it seems straightfoward
<ctw> Daskreech: open it in kghostview
<intelikey> deathnote no need to remove it.  but you can if you don't want to use the dvd as a source
<ctw> that can rotate a page
<Daskreech> ctw: Beautiful thanks
<SpAwN> how can i reinsatll apache when im getting this : http://pastebin.ulteo.us/437  ...is there a command that will reconfigure it?
<Daskreech> Ha ha!!!
<deathnote> what's the difference if i use dvd as source? means i won't need to download from net?
<Daskreech>  it works
<Branded_Atom> spawn, can you do a complete uninstall?
<Branded_Atom> and try reinstalling?
<user__> Branded_Atom: yahhhhhhhhh it doestn seem to be so starightforward
<user__> lol
<SpAwN> Branded_Atom, it is.....i uninstalled then like a idiot i erased the /etc/apache folder
<user__> that brought me to a menu i dont think its the right thin
<SpAwN> Branded_Atom, that is the reinstall
<Branded_Atom> there IS a difference between uninstalling and complete uninstalling
<SpAwN> Branded_Atom, oh......how do i compleatly uninstall
<Branded_Atom> sorry user__, i've never tried to save a view mode
<user__> crap, anyone else ever completely c hanged their view mode permanently?
<user__> its cool though man, thanks for the input
<Branded_Atom> spawn, use a graphical manger like adept_installer or synaptic and use the option "completely install"
<SpAwN> Branded_Atom, Oh ok thanks. ill try
<intelikey> SpAwN or apt-get remove -P apache
<intelikey> --purge
<intelikey> maybe -P is only dpkg
<deathnote> no......update doesn't update from the cd...
<Daskreech> It can
<intelikey> update only updates the package database
<user__> nvm, read up on it, found out how
<Branded_Atom> can you share user?
<Branded_Atom> for the future
<user__> lol, well you were right.  konqueror will not auto save how you last left it after closing.  make the changes your want, ie view mode, then go to "save view profile v"web browsing"" and it will save those settings for the next time you open konqueror
<user__> you have to close it after saving those settings, and then it will work from then on out
<intelikey> yes or you can set it up to save the current on each exit....
<deathnote> how to speed up my update?????
<Branded_Atom> hehe yea, i figured you saw the "save" option
<user__> true, but for me i just need one view mode
<deathnote> apt-get update is taking long time as usual..and i thought using dvd to install is faster
<user__> lol, well i didnt want to mess it up, so i decided to look it up.
<Branded_Atom> good choice anyway ;)
<intelikey> deathnote as i said  apt-get update   only updates the package database.   the database for the dvd doesn't need updated.... only the ones on the web.
<Branded_Atom> update shouldn't take that long, maybe 90 seconds to 120 seconds
<Branded_Atom> upgrade may take more
<Branded_Atom> especially if its a first upgrade
<intelikey> upgrade will take much longer.
<deathnote> i need more than that for update..
<deathnote> but downloading at 110kb/s average
<Branded_Atom> and it doesn't make much sense to update a dvd package database
<deathnote> wonder why i got so much things to update
<Branded_Atom> have you added many repositories?
<deathnote> sorry i think its upgrade
<juancamilo> help....i'm trying to open kwrite form the konsole just typing kwrite, but:
<juancamilo> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<juancamilo> Xlib: No protocol specified
<juancamilo> kwrite: cannot connect to X server :0.
<deathnote> i just..remove those # in my sources.list
<deathnote> and added multiverse behind those which doesn't have
<deathnote> that's all
<juancamilo> anyone?
<Branded_Atom> deathnote: so it was upgade afterall?
<Branded_Atom> and not update?
<intelikey> juancamilo yeah.  use kdesu  not sudo   but that will probably still error out.    so do this.     xhost +LOCAL: ;kdesu kwrite
<Branded_Atom> that could take a bit especially if its a first upgrade or you haven't done one in a while
<intelikey> or maybe you didn't sudo that to start with...
<Branded_Atom> but do them regularly and they should be just 30 seconds or so
<juancamilo> intelikey: it still error out
<juancamilo> ???
<deathnote> yea upgrade..
<juancamilo> again, can not conec to x server....
<deathnote> its the first upgrade..
<deathnote> first time installing from dvd..and i see no difference in speed
<Branded_Atom> speed of what?
<deathnote> reduction in installation time
<Branded_Atom> upgrades are always downloaded and installed, so i don't know what you're comparing to
<intelikey> juancamilo xhost | grep LOCAL
<Branded_Atom> are you trying to say you're upgrading from a dvd?
<intelikey> juancamilo does that show anything ?
<juancamilo> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<juancamilo> Xlib: No protocol specified
<juancamilo> xhost:  unable to open display ":0.0"
<deathnote> yah upgrades are downloaded
<deathnote> but installation is still the same
<deathnote> what's the diff?
<deathnote> between dvd n cd
<juancamilo> intelikey??
<Branded_Atom> so what are you comparing the speed to? i'm confused
<deathnote> more packages, so? speed is the same
<intelikey> juancamilo wrong display address ?
<Branded_Atom> but the dvd isn't coming into play right now, as i understand it
<juancamilo> what do u mean?
<intelikey> juancamilo did you use  kmenu > switch users > start new session ?
<juancamilo> intelikey. yes
<deathnote> i'm comparing the speed of dvd and cd of course
<deathnote> what's so confusing?
<intelikey> then it's probably not :0*  it's probably :22*
<Branded_Atom> but you're not using the cd or the dvd to upgrade
<deathnote> either one i need to upgrade and either one is taking same amount of time
<deathnote> and i thougth dvd have more packages than cd
<deathnote> whatever
<Branded_Atom> but the packages are at the same release
<intelikey> juancamilo i don't play with X much,  you'll need to findout the exact display address and export DISPLAY=':22'    or what ever it is.
<Branded_Atom> its probably me being stupid, just ignore mee
<juancamilo> intelikey, sorry, i don't know how to do that..
<intelikey> juancamilo  export DISPLAY=':22'  ;xhost
<intelikey> juancamilo if that works,   is  LOCAL:  in one of the lines of output ?
<juancamilo> xhost:  unable to open display ":22"
<intelikey> then it's not 22
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> there is a command that will tell you what it is....   but i don't recall it off the top of my head
<juancamilo> :(
<intelikey> ps ax | grep ' :'
<intelikey> see what that says
<juancamilo> grep command not found
<NightBird> o_O
<NightBird> wow..
<NightBird> you don't have grep...
<intelikey> me too night
<juancamilo> ???
<intelikey> ps ax | grep ' :'
<juancamilo>  4070 tty7     Ss+    1:12 /usr/bin/X -br -nolisten tcp :0 vt7 -auth /var/run/xauth/A:0-GKEo8B
<juancamilo>  4984 pts/1    R+     0:00 grep  :
<intelikey> hmm not listed there
<juancamilo> ???
<intelikey> idk.  someone else might know how to display the display info
<BluesKaj> nite all, sack time for old guys
<intelikey> oh   display
<intelikey> duh
<intelikey> no i guess not.
<juancamilo> intelikey...thanks a lot anyways
<Slynderdale> I just installed and selected a proprietary Nvidia TNT2 Pro driver and now my resolution was chaged to 800x600 when it was 1024 before
<Slynderdale> When I try to go change it, it says 800x600 is the highest
<juancamilo> ...how can i list the display info???
<juancamilo> anyone?
<newest007> hey there my system just crashed and rebooted from the splash screen, i checked the KSystemLog, and it gave me this: Internal error: memory corruption detected,  how do i go about fixing this?
<dasickis> hey i was wondering how do you remove a program you build from source?
<x04ty29er> newest007: what were you doing when it crashed
<intelikey> dasickis you used make install ?
<dasickis> yeah
<newest007> i was just browsing the net
<gumpo> I just installed Kubuntu 6.10 and tried to run EasyUbuntu, but after i choose my options and press okay, nothing happens. Anyone know a workaround other then installing everything manually?
<intelikey> make uninstall
<x04ty29er> um
<dasickis> really tahnks
<intelikey> and hope they provided fro that
<newest007> and looking at the Sysinfo system info
<x04ty29er> more specifically.........?
<x04ty29er> hm
<dasickis> because i was trying to install aterm from source
<x04ty29er> join channel rx435 and post the error report
<dasickis> but i didn't look clearly (stupid of me) and it just screwed up my sound system
<dasickis> i'm not sure how
<dasickis> the Afterstep Terminal Emulator
<Slynderdale> I just installed and selected a proprietary Nvidia TNT2 Pro driver and now my resolution was changed to 800x600 when it was 1024 before
<Slynderdale> When I try to go change it, it says 800x600 is the highest
<juancamilo> when i try to open kwrite it says: cannot connect to x server...
<juancamilo> how can i fix that?
<Dr_willis> how are you trying to run it?
<juancamilo> kwrite in the konsole
<intelikey> juancamilo you will have to tell it what the address is to the xserver you are in.   seeing that you opened another session it inheireted the settings from the first session and it can't connect to it...  so export the correct address and it will work.
<intelikey> and no i don't know what command to issue to find out the address
<jbruckman> does anyone know of a linux editor that works about the same as frontpage(but of course better)
<intelikey> juancamilo you can ask in #ubuntu also
<[R] eaper> i need help with my ati card
<dasickis> well as I said before my sound was totally f*d by the Afterstep emulator is there a way to figure out what's wrong?
<intelikey> Dr_willis did you know how to find out what the x server address is ?    :0  is default  but this is a second session... ?
<Slynderdale> ANyone here know how I can get a resolution higher then 800x600?
<juancamilo> intelikey, i look for it, thanks again
<intelikey> stdin could tell ya if he was here
<willy_> alguien sabe como configurar mi camara para el amsn
<x04ty29er> Slynderdale: make sure you have the right drivers
<willy_> solo que no puedo
<willy_> porfa
<Branded_Atom> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<x04ty29er> and go to channel rx435 and post your xorg.conf
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  Hmm... grep for running X sessions?
<Slynderdale> x04ty29er: I have the Nvidia Legacy drivers for the TNT2 as stated on the Ubuntu site
<Slynderdale> I'll post my xorg.conf file
<intelikey> Dr_willis i tried that first  only thing showing is X :0
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  the  2nd one should be :1 i guess.. and so on.. but not sure how to tell from a X session exactly what it is.. except perhaps checking the  DISPLAY variable.
<Dr_willis> ive rarely ran more then 1 session
<x04ty29er> Slynderdale:
<x04ty29er> lol
<[R] eaper> i need help with my ati card, http://img243.imageshack.us/img243/2438/instantnea3kx2.jpg
<x04ty29er> sry i forgot about that
<x04ty29er> post the part under
<x04ty29er> one
<x04ty29er> sec
<intelikey> Dr_willis wasn't :1 on this system  and i don't think it is on juancamilo's either
<NightBird> and what do you need help with?
<Dr_willis> [R] eaper,  and the problem with your ati x1600 is?
<[R] eaper> the screen errors
<intelikey> juancamilo do    export DISPLAY=':1' ;xhost
<[R] eaper> system crash on glxgears
<intelikey> just to make sure it's not :1
<NightBird> does glxinfo tell you anything?
<NightBird> like... does it crash? or does it say you are using the ATI proprietary drivers? or..
<[R] eaper> ati radeon x1600, direct renderiong: yes, etc etc etc
<willy_> #kubuntu-es
<intelikey> NightBird you may be onto something there.
<jtmoney> okay, i installed the i386 version of 6.10 on my amd64... even after enabling all the repositories and fetching updates (and apt-get update), i STILL cannot see ivtv-source or mythtv, though i know they are there... what does this have to do with my 64-bit machine? i can see these packages from my 32-bit laptop
<intelikey> juancamilo     glxinfo | grep -i 'name of display'
<jtmoney> E: Couldn't find package ivtv-source == what i get when i type sudo apt-get install ivtv-source
<jtmoney> The drawbacks are that Ubuntu, with APT (the package manager for Ubuntu), currently does not support BiArch, which means you likely won't be able to install and run 32bit packages on your AMD64 install. This is a problem for users who wish to use Flash, w32 codecs, and WINE (for example), as they are only available for 32-bit. There are possible methods of getting it running, but they involve creating a chroot (see DebootstrapChroot),
<jtmoney> for example. ... what if i installed the 32-bit version on my amd64? this shouldn't affect me, right?
<intelikey> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<intelikey> you can install in there
<jtmoney> but if i installed the i386 iso on my amd64, i shouldn't have to do that, right?
<[R] eaper> ok, take a look now http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/977/instantnea2js0.jpg
<intelikey> right
<jtmoney> well, i still cannot see the ivtv-source and mythtv packages from this machine
<jtmoney> the cd is labelled "i386"
<jtmoney> i don't know what else i can do
<intelikey> i*86 should work on k8 as well as it would on a comperable k7
<juancamilo> intelikey, is not the 1 and with the other i got this: : error: unable to open display (null)
<jtmoney> k, let me explain here... i could not see certain packages (namely, ivtv-source and mythtv) on my amd64 with 64-bit install
<jtmoney> i can see them on my 32-bit lappy
<intelikey> display (null) ???
<jtmoney> so i reinstalled the 32-bit kubuntu os on my amd64 and enabled all the repositories and i still can't see them
<intelikey> juancamilo you are not in a console (tty) are you ?
<willy_> allguien de uds me puede ayudar
<willy_> solo que me urge mucho
<willy_> me pueden ayudar
<willy_> con mi web cam
<willy_> porfa
<jtmoney> !spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<[R] eaper> <NightBird>: look http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/977/instantnea2js0.jpg
<intelikey> jtmoney you updated the databases after you edited the sources.list ?
<jtmoney> i ran sudo apt-get update
<jtmoney> and "fetch updates" from adept
<jtmoney> is there something else i'm supposed to do?
<juancamilo> intelikey im in a konsole...why?
<intelikey> jtmoney also you can have ubotu search for packages /msg ubotu find whatever
<[R] eaper> anyone can help me with this?? http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/977/instantnea2js0.jpg
<intelikey> juancamilo cause display (null) is the error message i get from glxinfo in a console
<jtmoney> yeah, it found ivtv-source... problem is, it's not appearing in my adept
<jtmoney> i know it exists, i can see it on my 32-bit box
<NightBird> [R] eaper, disable the composite extension
<NightBird> restart the xserver
<NightBird> that looks very similar to what happens when I use the proprietary driver+composites
<juancamilo> ???....
<willy_> juancamilo me podes ayudar porfa
<juancamilo> con que?
<[R] eaper> ok, i will try that
<NightBird> /etc/X11/xorg.conf:  Add a section called Extensions with the option Composite set to false
<willy_> esque fijate que no se ni como componer mi camara webcam aka en kubuntu
<willy_> para usarla en los chat porque a veces me sirve
<SpAwN> what is the default spot apache uses?... /var/www/ doesnt seem to be it....i had the default index.html in there and erased it and its still displaying on the site
<willy_> y eso me esta obligando a usar el msn live en windows
<willy_> no dejen que eso pase porfa
<juancamilo> que dice cuando la conectas?
<willy_> pues me conecto con el amsn
<NightBird> SpAwN, that depends on where you tell it to look at...
<NightBird> there should be something in the apache configuration files... make sure it's pointing at that directory
<juancamilo> intelikey, i didn't understood whats wrong?
<SpAwN> NightBird, hmm allright....i think i need to redo the conf
<dasickis> hey can someone help me configure suspend
<juancamilo> willy, ????cuando conectas la camara no la reconoce solo el kubuntu?
<NightBird> dasickis, sure can't.... mine wasn't working, then I upgraded to the new kernel and everything works now... :P
<dasickis> to feisty?
<NightBird> [R] eaper, any better?
<willy_> pues le doy que me configure
<NightBird> dasickis, no, I mean the actual linux kernel
<juancamilo> intelikey...im just frustated
<willy_> y dice que me encuetro detras de un muro de fuego de un ruteador
<willy_> y no se en realidad como activarla
<case> hola , alguien sabe como instalar uira?
<willy_> ya me meti al synaptic e instale webcam y webcamd
<willy_> pero no nada
<juancamilo> miraste en la documentacion de kubuntu
<willy_> no se que onda
<Slynderdale> ANyone here know how I can get a resolution higher then 800x600?
<willy_> no donde puedo ver tenes algun link para por lo menos guiarme
<dasickis> NightBird: to what kernel did you update to?
<intelikey> juancamilo i stand under you with full synphony.       does xvinfo display any information ?
<dasickis> NightBird: because I tried to update the kernel but when I boot up it just failed
<NightBird> sad day
<NightBird> [R] eaper, it any better?
<[R] eaper> no :(
<dasickis> i used the http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<[R] eaper> im on vesa
<dasickis> tutorial
<juancamilo> willy, www.kubuntu.org/documentation
<NightBird> dasickis, ah, I just installed from the repository, so I don't know how to help you for having compiled the kernel itself..
<juancamilo> o depronto esto, http://vegdave.wordpress.com/tag/technology/os/linux/ubuntu/
<dasickis> well its back to normal now
<dasickis> ok
<juancamilo> intelikey, unable to open display ;1
<willy_> alguien que me ayude porfqa
<vlt> Hello. I'm trying to compile a kernel module on Dapper running 2.6.15-28-k7. I installed linux-source and -headers but get a lot of compiler errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5870/   ---   Any idea?
<dasickis> NightBird: I have 2.6.17-11-generic
<intelikey> juancamilo hit ctrl+alt+f7 and try it.   if it lists two displays  ctrl+alt+f8 to get back to the one you are in now.
<Slynderdale> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Slynderdale> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Slynderdale> Segmentation fault
<Slynderdale> What does that mean?
<NightBird> [R] eaper, you disabled composites in the xorg.conf file, right?
<[R] eaper> yes
<NightBird> hm... no idea then...
<[R] eaper>         Option      "Composite" "0"
<NightBird> er... is that in it's own section labled "Extensions"?
<juancamilo> intelikey, that was weird
<NightBird> and also, I don't know about 0, but I know "false" disabled it for me..
<intelikey> what did it call the displays juancamilo ?
<Slynderdale> Can someone take a look at my xorg.conf and see if they can figure out why I'm stuck at only a 800x600 resolution and get GLX errors when I open some applications? http://pastebin.ca/356616
<[R] eaper> "false" did not work
<NightBird> and it's own section?
<[R] eaper> yes, its on is own section
<NightBird> any messages in dmesg?
<NightBird> or in the xorg log file?
<[R] eaper> Section "Extensions"
<[R] eaper>  Option      "Composite" "0"
<[R] eaper> EndSection
<intelikey> juancamilo ?
<NightBird> alright, that looks fine...
<juancamilo> intellkey, there are no displays listed
<juancamilo> ???
<dasickis> NightBird: I get this error when I try sudo s2disk "suspend: Could not stat the resume device file"
<ForgeAus> what package has kcmdisplay?
<intelikey> juancamilo did you run    glxinfo | grep -i 'display name'      in the other session ?
<willy_> alguien sabe como hacerce usuario ubuntu o kubuntu
<intelikey> errr oops  NOT name.   just      glxinfo | grep -i 'display'
<intelikey> else you get nothing.
<intelikey> and 'name of display' short changes you.
<juancamilo> when ctrl alt f8, i can't execute anything
<juancamilo> in ctrl alt f8 it says: Error: unable to open display (null)
<juancamilo> willy, que clase de usuario
<juancamilo> willy_???
<intelikey> juancamilo that's where the konsole is running,   right ?      open a konsole in tty7 (ctrl+alt+f7)   and type in               glxinfo | grep -i 'display'
<willy_> para tener usuario linux
<willy_> no solo en mi compu sino poder entrar a las paginas y todo eso en internet
<willy_> aparte que quiero ser usuario linux y tener un numero de registro
<intelikey> get the information for the second display  (i.e. NOT :0 but the other one)   and switch back to tty8 (ctrl+alt+f8)     export DISPLAY=':?'   where ? it the correct info.     then you should be able to run commands in the konsole in tty8....
<intelikey> that's where all that started and ends.
<juancamilo> im in tt7 and in tt8 i can not run anything...
<intelikey> nothing in 7 either ?
<intelikey> glxinfo doesn't work in tty7 ?
<juancamilo> i can only work in tt7 in tt8 nothing happens
<intelikey> xhost    doesn't work in tty7 ?
<draik> What do I need for quicktime? I have installed all the packages on my friend's computer that I have and still no quicktime video
<intelikey> exactly.  so read what i wrote and try it.  ^
<intelikey> your first xsession is in tty7   the second one in tty8    third...    but xorg has a problem updating the environment for the konsole when you open a new xsession    when you get this to work one time.  you can pretty much remember that you have to export the correct DISPLAY=  then it will all work...
<NightBird> .... for some reason I smell turkey...
* NightBird wonders what his asian suiet mates are making now...
<NightBird> brb
<intelikey> i'm not a developer so i don't know why xorg has trubble with that.    also i don't use a gui very much so it's low priority for me.
<juancamilo> intelikey, so tt8 does not work for me, i tryed tt6 and i got the same error than before
<ForgeAus> intellikey how do you manage without a gui? you must have a good memory!
<intelikey> juancamilo wait.   you tried tty6  ???    tty6 would be a console.    i did ask you specificly if you meant console or konsole      console != konsole
<intelikey> did i miss something ?
<intelikey> ForgeAus idk.   i seem to have forgotten enough to fill a small librarry
<ForgeAus> lol
<juancamilo> intelikey. im now in tt6 using kde desktop and inside it a konsole, i tryed tt6 which is a console....
<juancamilo> tt8 does not work at all
<juancamilo> i can type anything there but nothing happends
<intelikey> juancamilo you do remember answering whether or not you had went to     kmenu > switch users > start new session      and you said "yes... "  ^
<intelikey> so all this time i have been working on the wrong end of this thing.... ?
<intelikey> close the konsole  and open a new one   then  type     glxinfo    see if it works.
* intelikey wonders why juancamilo was trying to open kwrite as normal user from the konsole ....
<dasickis> is there a way to get my tv tuner to work with ubuntu using ndiswrapper?
<dasickis> I know that ndiswrapper is for wireless cards but just wondering
<juancamilo> intelikey, it listed xlib ...but everything is 0
<intelikey> and   kwrite    will start now ?
<juancamilo> it does...thanks a lot
<juancamilo> sorry, for taking so long...you rock
<intelikey> you are quite welcome.
* intelikey doesn't dare mention that he hasn't done one damn thing besides waste two hours chasing a rabbit around in cyrcles.
<surgy> can someone be kind enough to help me compile a program?
<Dr_willis> any details on the issue surgy ?
<surgy> dr_willis: i have no idea where to start :)
<surgy> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<surgy> there we go
<surgy> thank you dr_willis
<Dr_willis> install build-essential also
<juancamilo> intelikey...i know...it doesn't feel good at all when you waste so much time in just a little thing...thanks again
<Dr_willis> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Dr_willis> so you dont want 'help' you want 'hand-held' :)
<intelikey> juancamilo we'll try to do better next time.    communication is the key to good support.
<intelikey> it's also the key to good relations
<juancamilo> intelikey...have a good night
<intelikey> you too
<juancamilo> bye bye everyone
<draik> What do I need for quicktime? I have installed all the packages on my friend's computer that I have and still no quicktime video
<intelikey> why do gui configs default to 9 point fonts... i know this is just a 17" screen but 9 point is too tiny to see...
<raylu> intelikey, did you get my memo?
<intelikey> yes i did.
<raylu> wooz hooz.
<intelikey> thanks for passing that on.
<surgy> configure: error: Please verify your Qt devel install!           <<<< this means i need to get the package qt-devel right?
<intelikey> prolly  qt4-dev-tools  ?
<surgy> ill try that
<intelikey> surgy i'm not sure on that one.
<surgy> that wasnt it
<surgy> >> Unable to locate your Qt includes...
<surgy> configure: error: Please verify your Qt devel install!
<intelikey> could be    libqt3-mt-dev
<intelikey>  i really don't know for sure.
<surgy> so does every source file contain a configure script? becuase personally mine dont :)
<intelikey> normally   apt-cache search "<key phrase from error>"    will show you what you need...
<surgy> intelikey ok
<noiesmo> hey all, had a hard drive failure, well my ext3 is now ext2 my data appears ok but I would like to convert to ext3 again is this possible without lossing any data
<surgy> that last package you gave me made it go a little further
<surgy> now i get
<surgy> error: Something wicked happened while trying to validate your Qt installation!!! Please verify your libraries..
<Dr_willis> noiesmo,  you can use tunefs (i recall) to convert from ext2 to 3
<Dr_willis> or was it tune2fs?
<noiesmo> Dr_willis, k will read up on tune2fs/tunefs
<surgy> intelikey: apt-cache search "<qt>" didnt show anything
<Dr_willis> its tune2fs
<Dr_willis> -j     Add  an  ext3  journal  to  the  filesystem.
<kaatil> is firefox 2.0.0.1 is out for kubuntu yet?
<intelikey> surgy not <>    that generally means <translate from here to here>    unless it's a real redirrect.
<noiesmo> Dr_willis, yeah tune2fs -j /dev/hdb1
<kaatil> i am on dapper btw.
<intelikey> surgy like this#   apt-cache search  'Qt devel' | grep 'Qt devel'
<intelikey> you can omit the pipe for more results
<surgy> intelikey: from there website "Make sure you have qt-3.0.5-17.i386.rpm and qt-devel-3.0.5-17.i386.rpm installed."
<intelikey> surgy like this#   apt-cache search 'Qt devel'
<surgy> will that package be in our repos?
<intelikey> surgy qt-devel   is not a package in *buntu
<intelikey> !find qt-devel
<ubotu> Package/file qt-devel does not exist in edgy
<kaatil> !find firefox
<ubotu> Found: mozilla-firefox-locale-ar, mozilla-firefox-locale-bg-bg, mozilla-firefox-locale-bn-bd, mozilla-firefox-locale-bn-in, mozilla-firefox-locale-ca (and 57 others)
<Dr_willis> it has some odd funky name
<surgy> qt devel does?
<intelikey> libqt3-mt-dev
<Dr_willis> i recall some asking that in here the other day.. it wasent a logical name.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> see
<Dr_willis> i got NO idea where -mt- comes from
<Dr_willis> !find libqt
<ubotu> Found: libqt-perl, libqt3-compat-headers, libqt3-headers, libqt3-mt, libqt3-mt-dev (and 26 others)
<surgy> thats kindof retarded
<Dr_willis> !info libqt3-mt
<ubotu> libqt3-mt: Qt GUI Library (Threaded runtime version), Version 3. In component main, is optional. Version 3:3.3.6-3ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 3064 kB, installed size 8712 kB
<Dr_willis> Multi-threaded I guess
<intelikey> yeah threaded
<Dr_willis> !info libqt3
<ubotu> Package libqt3 does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<Dr_willis> !info libqt3-dev
<ubotu> Package libqt3-dev does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<Dr_willis> !find libqt3
<ubotu> Found: libqt3-compat-headers, libqt3-headers, libqt3-mt, libqt3-mt-dev, libqt3-i18n (and 6 others)
<surgy> but obviously thats not the one i need
* Dr_willis just installs every -dev package. 
<Dr_willis> :)
<surgy> i sudo apt-get install [that package]  and it 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<intelikey> lol
<surgy> but im still getting errors about it in configure
<Dr_willis> its possible the ./configure script needs some optuons to tell it where to look
<Dr_willis> what are you compiling?
<surgy> showeq
<Dr_willis> got a url?
<surgy> hold on
<surgy> http://sourceforge.net/projects/seq/   and http://www.showeq.net
<intelikey> apt-cache search qt | grep '^qt'       is kinda revealing...
<Dr_willis> ShowEQ or SEQ for short is a program designed to decode the EverQuest data stream
<Dr_willis> ICK..
<Dr_willis> heh heh
<surgy> lol
<surgy> intelikey: i got tons of stuff after typing  apt-cache search qt | grep '^qt'
<intelikey> qt3-apps-dev - Qt3 Developer applications development files   <<< might help.
<surgy> intelikey trying now
<surgy> qt3-apps-dev is already the newest version.
<surgy> E: Couldn't find package Qt3
<surgy> lol this is why i hate compiling, but seq is only offered as source
<intelikey> hmmm
<Jucato> libqt3-mt-dev
<Jucato> !info libqt3-mt-dev
<ubotu> libqt3-mt-dev: Qt development files (Threaded). In component main, is optional. Version 3:3.3.6-3ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 51 kB, installed size 168 kB
<intelikey> Jucato we covered that long ago ^
<Dr_willis> Im thinking tha programs ./configure is brain dead..
<Dr_willis> ive compiled dozens of apps so i got most all the qt stuff installed
<intelikey> Dr_willis i'll drink to that.
<Jucato> ok, if you say so
<surgy> dr_willis and your still getting the same error?
<surgy> i allready have libqt3-mt-dev jucato
<Dr_willis> >> Unable to locate your Qt includes...
<Dr_willis> configure: error: Please verify your Qt devel install!
<intelikey> <intelikey> could be    libqt3-mt-dev
<intelikey> Jucato ^
<Jucato> really looks like a configure script problem
<surgy> yea i got past that now im at "
<surgy> configure: WARNING: Qt documenation not installed?!
<surgy> configure: error: Something wicked happened while trying to validate your Qt installation!!! Please verify your libraries...
<Jucato> qt3-doc?
<surgy> should i ignore that?
<Dr_willis> could install kde-dev :)
<intelikey> qt3-doc - Qt3 API documentation
<surgy> dr_willis: whats that?
<Jucato> warnings could be ignored... but errors no...
<intelikey> qt4-doc - Qt 4 API documentation
<Jucato> !kde-devel
<ubotu> kde-devel: the K Desktop Environment development files and modules. In component universe, is extra. Version 5:47 (edgy), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Jucato> hm...
<intelikey> surgy i did mention   qt4-dev-tools - Qt 4 development tools
<intelikey> didnt i
<Dr_willis> looks like a large   meta-package that installs a LOT of the kde dev files
<it-stuff> hallo, guys..
<Dr_willis> My system is so messed up.. i cant even isntall a lot of the stuff now..
<surgy> intelikey yes and i have them
<intelikey> k
<Dr_willis> got kde 3.6.6 i think that messed some things
<Slynderdale> Whats the command to mount a windows NTFS drive?
<surgy> man i wished i could get this to compile
<Admiral_Chicago> Slynderdale: mount -t ntfs /dev/hda# /mntpoint iirc
<Dr_willis> surgy,  so you can cheat at EQ?
<Dr_willis> :)
<surgy> slynderdale mount -1
<intelikey> mount /dev/device  /mount/point
<Dr_willis> Defacto NTFS (and works for Vfat as well) guide for your Fstab/mounting of NTFS partitions -->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<surgy> mount -a
<intelikey> !ntfs | Slynderdale
<ubotu> Slynderdale: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<surgy> dr_willis: so i can cheat on my own server on eq :)
<intelikey> !ntfs-3g | Slynderdale
<ubotu> Slynderdale: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<intelikey> !fuse | Slynderdale
<ubotu> Slynderdale: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
* Jucato notes that the latest Linux kernel seems to have built-in support for read/write to NTFS...
<surgy> this sucks
<Dr_willis> surgy,  the fact you run your own EQ server   ..... no.. i wont even GO there....
<Dr_willis> :)
<intelikey> Jucato i thought that 2.6.10 did...
<Dr_willis> The Ubuntu technical board has decided to forgo the inclusion of a compositing window manager and proprietary video drivers in the default installation of the upcoming Ubuntu release.
<Admiral_Chicago> we are on 2.6.20
<Dr_willis> Hmm...
<Dr_willis> bummer
<Jucato> intelikey: built in? afaik no
<Jucato> Dr_willis: yay! :P
<surgy> dr_willis: lol purely reverse enginneered software... if thats what your talking about, no copywritten anything.....
<Admiral_Chicago> they can handle it. but by default, no
<Jucato> Dr_willis: see sabdfl's blog for more accurate details
<draik> Where can I get help for viewing quicktime?
<Dr_willis> surgy,  tell that to the makers of that free battle.net alternative.. that got killed off..
<Jucato> draik!!! damn I don't know what else to do for you :(
<it-stuff> somebody help me, how to connect printer in the network using kubuntu, pls..?
<draik> Hey Jucato
<surgy> dr_willis: lol anyways, seq is obviously free....... and open source, im not asking for help on "grey areas"
<Dr_willis> surgy,  looks like its badly written also
<surgy> dr_willis: im not that smart...... to be able to make sense out of it
<mem_> I have sound!!!! :D
<Slynderdale> I tried mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows -t ntfs -r and it said I didn't have permission to read the drive
<Admiral_Chicago> mem_: sweet!
<intelikey> Dr_willis it doesn't by any chance have an install script does it ?
<Dr_willis> Slynderdale,  use 'sudo mount .....'
<Admiral_Chicago> mem_: i couldn't try to help you, i was in class but I saw your problem
<surgy> dr_willis, i just want it to configure and make :(
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  i looked at the install docs... and decided to not try much more with it.
<mem_> Admiral_Chicago: All I had to do was uncheck external amplifier... >.<
<Dr_willis> surgy,  find the windows version and use wine :)
<Admiral_Chicago> ah, an easy fix
<intelikey> Dr_willis heh
<mem_> Admiral_Chicago: Hey that's OK :). I just blew out my ear drums though lol
<surgy> dr_willis i did it reuires ms .net framwork so i get mono and still no luck no errors or anything
<Admiral_Chicago> i bet it was the best time you ever had blowing out your ear drums
<ForgeAus> I think there is a way of installing .net framework into wine... but I havn't got it working yet
<mem_> Admiral_Chicago: hehe one of the most recent, but definitely worth it after the last few days.
<intelikey> what's ".net framework" ?
<ForgeAus> its a set of libraries basically
<ForgeAus> mono is a *nix implementation of it..
<mem_> Admiral_Chicago: I ended up having to reinstall kubuntu (coz I'm noobish and thats the only way I know to get rid of it) due to numerous installations of ALSA drivers
<intelikey> hmmm
<ForgeAus> basically provides a CLR (common language runtime) environment for apps
<Admiral_Chicago> alsa is very nice though
<surgy> forgeaus: but it doesnt let myseq run
<ForgeAus> I don't know anything about myseq...
<mem_> Yep. I've installed it scratch so many times now I think I could do it from memory. Which is useless, since it comes with kubuntu packages anyway
<ForgeAus> you would probably need .net framework for windows installed into your wine to use it that way
<ForgeAus> there was some work on a mono bridge for wine
<Dr_willis> !find webstart
<ForgeAus> well the forum for it is useless
<ubotu> Package/file webstart does not exist in edgy
<ForgeAus> need to register to od anything!
<deathnote> !mfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deathnote> !mdf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. i found a game that uses 'java web start'  jnlp file... i think ive had these working befor on linux...
<deathnote> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<deathnote> anyone knows how to mount a .mdf file?
<Dr_willis> but dont seem to have the java webstart any more in my menus.. (may of been on a different machine/disrto)
<Dr_willis> deathnote,  as far as i knwo - you cant. it has extra info in it.
<Dr_willis> deathnote,  could try renaming it to .iso and try the loop stuff.
<Dr_willis> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<Slynderdale> root@john-desktop:~# gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Slynderdale> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<Slynderdale> Xlib: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key
<deathnote> k
<Slynderdale> What would cause that?
<Admiral_Chicago> nothing
<ForgeAus> hmmm myseq is based on ShowEQ for linux?
<ForgeAus> why not get showeq?
<Admiral_Chicago> well actually, opening from the command line will do it
<surgy> nope.... no luck
<surgy> looks like no seq for me :(
<surgy> forgeaus: showeq wont compile
<ForgeAus> ouch.. that sounds nasty
<ForgeAus> looks like its geared towards rpm/ebuild packages anyway
<deathnote> so i rename which file to iso? mdf or mds ?
<ForgeAus> can you do any of that kinda stuff with kasbar?
<ForgeAus> and or ksysguard
<Slynderdale> DOes this look right for fstab? /dev/hda1   /media/windows     ntfs   ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000   0   0
<deathnote> !kiso
<ubotu> kiso: program to create manipulate and extract CD Image. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 343 kB, installed size 1048 kB
<Dr_willis> deathnote,  i would guess the larger file
<ForgeAus> if it was a slackware .tgz file you could probably just copy the binaries in the right place and it'd likely work!...
<ForgeAus> but then even for slackware source packages can be a problem
<deathnote> i tried using kiso.. but running kiso it will give an error "Could not find mime type, application/octet-stream"
<Jucato> surgy: any luck finding .deb packages for showeq instead?
<Dr_willis> deathnote, try 'file whatever.mds' and see what it thinks it is. you may NOT be able to convert the thing with any linux tools
<surgy> jucato: nope
<deathnote> sigh.. i try to mount it but couldn't
<deathnote> both files
<doc_> hi: kdesu chmod (??user) /media/290/           <--------- help, I can't  viw my HD USB !!
<deathnote> thought it would be best to convert to iso..
<Dr_willis> deathnote,  that may not even be doable..
<Dr_willis> thats a special drive/disk/image format for copy protected cd/dvds theres a lot of extra info in there.
<Dr_willis> im not even sure how well documented the format is.
<Dr_willis> since i know of 2 tools that use it.
<deathnote> ok this is a warcraft.mdf/mds file..its a very small file
<deathnote> suppose to fake a warcraft cd
<deathnote> so that my game can run
<doc_> hi: kdesu chmod (single user) /media/290/           <--------- help, I can't  view my HD USB !! only root
<Dr_willis> you mean warcraft i, ii or iii?
<deathnote> wc3..
<Dr_willis> deathnote,  just go get a no-cd-crack for it.
<deathnote> i have the disc..
<deathnote> no cd crack wouldn't allow me to play battlenet..sigh
<deathnote> i have the cd
<Dr_willis> i hate cd copy protection.
<Dr_willis> and i really HATE battlenet.
<Dr_willis> :)
<deathnote> i just don't wanna put the disc in all the time
<Dr_willis> you are trying to play this under linxu with wine?
<deathnote> yup.....its running
<surgy> deathnote: lol try a better rts?
<Dr_willis> dd the original cd to an .iso file perhaps..
<surgy> cedega will run WC3
<deathnote> what's rts
<Dr_willis> he dosent want to use the CD for the copy protection.. is the issue
<surgy> real time strategy
<deathnote> will the iso be big? after using dd
<surgy> ?
<surgy> why dont you want to use the cd?
<Dr_willis> it sill be the size of the cd. :)
<deathnote> i wnat those..real small iso files which can fake
<intelikey> deathnote the size of the disk
<deathnote> hehe..because the cd is not mine.....hahaha
<Dr_willis> deathnote,  that uses some special features of the daemontools. or alcohol120 program.
<doc_> hi: kdesu chmod (single user) /media/290/           <--------- help, I can't  view my HD USB !! only root
<Dr_willis> just converting them to a .iso will NOT get you around the copy protection
<surgy> deathnote: rip to iso then mount  with virtual cdrom its easy
<Dr_willis> even a .iso may not pass the copy protection checks
<deathnote> sigh.....
<intelikey> doc_ what fs ?
<Dr_willis> now you know why i dont do much windows-gaming any more
<deathnote> anyway to get daemontool running?
<Dr_willis> deathnote,  doubtfull
<intelikey> doc_ you can't chmod M$ krap.
<deathnote> making a copy of the disc need a pattern file also..i think
<intelikey> doc_ M$ crap has no permissions bit
<surgy> deathnote: your best bet whould be to either one: forget about battle.net and use a no cd patch, or two: go pay 15$ and get a copy
<Dr_willis> 'the mounting of a ntfs/vfat filesystem - requires the use of the umask, and other options to 'fake' the linux file permissions and ownership information'
<intelikey> doc_ man mount   and scroll down to   FILESYSTEM SPECIFIC MOUNT OPTIONS   and read
<Dr_willis> Defacto NTFS (and works for Vfat as well) guide for your Fstab/mounting of NTFS partitions -->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<Dr_willis> has lots of nice examples as well
<deathnote> !deamon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deamon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deathnote> !daemontool
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about daemontool - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raylu> lol, deathnote
<Dr_willis> !google
<surgy> why do you guys even use the konsole to mount and manage hard drives? especially ntfs ones?
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<deathnote> !alcohol120
<raylu> surgy, what do you use?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alcohol120 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raylu> deathnote, there is something called cdemu, I believe, that will do it
<Dr_willis> surgy,  because i can do it in less time then it takes you to ask that question.
<deathnote> i know.....!! use wine to run daemon tool
<raylu> but I can't get it to mount it as a cd.
<intelikey> doc_ and more specifically in "man mount"   Mount options for fat
<deathnote> and use daemon tool to mount mdf file
<raylu> deathnote, ...no. =\
<deathnote> hahaha
<Slynderdale> How do you place a recycle bin icon on the desktop?
<surgy> raylu: there is a gui for it in kdemenu >> system settings >> filesystems and disks
<Dr_willis> using wine to run dawmon tools? that would be... interesting.
<raylu> surgy, oh. Console is easier.
* raylu afk again
<Dr_willis> Slynderdale,  i so perfer it on the panel now.. that i even try to set up other disrtos that way.
<surgy> dr_willis: but can you mount an ipod unmount your ntfs drive and listen to amarok all in one konsole? with an eq server running at 512mb ram? in one konsole?
<surgy> yeah console is easier
<intelikey> <surgy> why do you guys even use the konsole to mount and manage hard drives? especially ntfs ones?...   i don't .   i use a console for everything
<Dr_willis> surgy,  yes you can.
<surgy> but comming from windows guis are nice
<surgy> intelikey: the i use a console for eveything was you speaking right?
<Dr_willis> whichis easyer to tell someone how to do somthing.. typing a command in the console.. or describing how to click down 3 menu levels, and a few tabs.. then finding a 'advanced button'
<intelikey> yes
<surgy> ok
<surgy> agreed dr_willis
<Dr_willis> Comming from Windows - i find windows often   has some VERY badly done  'standard ways of doing things' :)
<surgy> lol also agreed
<surgy> but its habbit
<Dr_willis> like Kitten Huffing?
<Dr_willis> :)
<surgy> huh?
<surgy> wtf is kitten huffing? lol whatever beastiality your into..... i dont want it
<Dr_willis> http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Kitten_Huffing
<surgy> j/k
<surgy> oh my god lmao
<surgy> "Kitten huffing is a controversial practice that has recently been growing as a popular and healthy alternative to street drugs"
<deathnote> !iso
<surgy> lol wtf is wrong with people
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<intelikey> so dosbox has a binarry that is the whole 'dos' system ?   it doesn't seem to actually boot anything
<surgy> "It is a general rule of thumb that anyone who huffs more then 3 kittens a day is an addict. Veteran huffers often caution against huffing more than a couple kittens per day "
<surgy> ok im done
<Dr_willis> In Soviet Russia, Kitten huff you!
<surgy> intelikey: dosbox isnt meant as an actual os i think
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  it should have came with a freedos setup to boot
<surgy> intelikey: its ment more for an emulator for games i think
<Dr_willis> yep - i play dos games with it all the time
<Dr_willis> Warlords I and II
<Dr_willis> run dosbox  - i get a window and a dos shell and a Z:\ prompt
<surgy> yeah i dont like how dosbox is put together
<surgy> not my style
<surgy> you have to "mount" everything
<Dr_willis> egads! the humanity of it all!
<Agent_bob> Dr_willis dpkg -L dosbox   shows one executable
<surgy> dr_willis: are you a fan of ultima?
<Dr_willis> actually i set mine up (under gnome) not kde, to where i could right click on a game dir.. and run the game
<Agent_bob> no libs   just some docs
<Dr_willis> aint played ultimata in ages
<Dr_willis> !find dosbox
<ubotu> Found: dosbox
<Dr_willis> :)
<surgy> lol i have an ultima 7 disk i bought a month after it came out
<deathnote> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<Agent_bob> it didn't install anything with it as a dep.
<ForgeAus> !dosbox
<ubotu> dosbox: A x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA/SVGA graphics, sound and DOS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.65-1 (edgy), package size 506 kB, installed size 1388 kB
<Agent_bob> so i just assumed that it was a standalone
<ForgeAus> !dosemu
<ubotu> dosemu: The Linux DOS Emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2.2-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 958 kB, installed size 2208 kB
<Dr_willis> it may come with a dos version included.. i may of been using dosemu with freedos.. or perhaps that was qemu
<Agent_bob> now dosemu on the other hand does boot a dos system  and you can have it boot anything
<Dr_willis> i was testing them all out a few months ago
<Dr_willis> i run 'dosbox' and i get a z:  prompt  i then run the games from.
<mem_> raylu: I got the sound working after deselecting external amplifier in Kmix
<deathnote> damnit.....
<deathnote> !mdf2iso
<ubotu> mdf2iso: A simple utility to convert mdf to iso / cue / toc images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 60 kB
<ForgeAus> actually freedos doesn't come *with* either of them its an optional extra download
<raylu> mem_, CONGRATS!
<Agent_bob> ForgeAus dosemu seems to depend on freedos  ?
<ForgeAus> Agent, possibly...
<surgy> dr_willis: a quik question about dosbox...... windows 95 is based on dos right? and it has DX9 support so could you not run DX games through dosbox?
<Agent_bob> err on  dosemu-freedos
<ForgeAus> surgy so is win98 by that reasoning
<surgy> forgeaus: am i wrong?
<mem_> raylu: :-D thanks
<ForgeAus> windows 3.11 is mostly the DOS-based one but windows 98 has an underlying DOS yes...
<ForgeAus> (95 of course is the same although the dos vers might be different? I'm not certain)
<deathnote> it keeps saying wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0 when i try to mount the mdf file
<ForgeAus> Windows ME is very strange... I'm sure there is an underlying DOS somewhere its just that you can't use the sys command with it...
<deathnote> tried iso9660,vfat,ext3 all don't work
<Agent_bob> 95 and 98 both used dos7
<ForgeAus> XP however I'm not even certain if there is a DOS underlying it...
<mem_> Can I remove Konqueror and just use Firefox? Do you know if there are any silly dependency issues there?
<ForgeAus> Agentbob basically yes
<surgy> forgeaus: no winxp has no dos, it has a dos emulator
<ForgeAus> but not dos 6.11
<ForgeAus> they had their own built in DOS's
<ForgeAus> surgy cmd?
<surgy> forgeaus: no, compatibility mode
<surgy> forgeaus: which wasnt a bad idea, they just did it badly
<Jasen> hello, anyone mind answering a few questions from a linux nub?
<surgy> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Agent_bob> heh dosbox man page says that all the built-in command.com commands work plus others.   first one i tried "ver" isn't there  lol
<Jasen> lol tnx.
<ForgeAus> surgy I heard they built a complete windows98 subsystem into XP for compatibility reasons
<ForgeAus> lol Agentbob
<ForgeAus> it has mount, which is something DOS doesn't
<surgy> forgeaus: something like that, it lacks features, and definately lacks the ability to use it very effectivly
<Dr_willis> surgy,  you could run qemu, or vmware to play windows 95 games.. no dosbox.
<surgy> forgeaus: as far as i got was with the compatibility tool kit, and it is slow, and weak at everything before ntfs
<ForgeAus> surgy: agreed my experiences also come to that conclusion
<surgy> dr_willis: i just figured out that the original warcraft is free now....... YEP IM GETTING DOSBOX!
<Agent_bob> ForgeAus yes it has mount.   and i can see why.  but still the very basics of information gathering....
<Dr_willis> iv4e used dosbox (i thinK) under windowsxp
<Jasen> having trouble with a new install. trying to add my first program (sylpheed email app) got an error stating I needed glib. downloaded glib, did ./configure  (no errors) did make (no errors) did make install got permission denied
<Dr_willis> surgy,  free? where did ya find that at?
<ForgeAus> actually Dosbox is awesome under XP!
<ForgeAus> same under Linux really
<Dr_willis> surgy,  there was a linux port/game that could use the warcraft data files
<surgy> dr_willis: sorry, by free i meant shareware free
<ForgeAus> runs games like Advanced Civilization (the computerized version of the *board* game sid's Civilization was based on)
<surgy> dr_willis: http://www.sss-mag.com/games/index.html#old
<Jasen> any idea what would cause denial of permission?
<ubuntu> hi im trying to install kubuntu and im doing manual partition mounting, but it keeps saying no root file system
<Dr_willis> surgy,  thats just links to the demo it seems
<nkRush> anyone runnig WoW on kubuntu?
<nkRush> *running
<surgy> forgeaus: its amazing how dosbox can outperform a multi million dollar os at backwords compatibility isnt it?
<Agent_bob> jasen   compiling glib ?
<Jasen> trying to yes
<surgy> dr_willis: i know :(
<ForgeAus> hehe :) yeah
<Dr_willis> night all.
<surgy> night
<Jasen> make install I assume is compiling yes?
<Agent_bob> well sudo make install      but i don't know why you are compiling....
<ubuntu> hi im trying to install kubuntu and im doing manual partition mounting, but it keeps saying no root file system
<deathnote> hi, how do i create an iso for my warcraft 3 cd, and will it work properly to run game?
<ForgeAus> well XP was really the first desktop oriented (unlike NT line inc win2000) that required an emulator for backwards compatibility... although the 95/98 gui's didn't run DOS apps well internally...
<Agent_bob> ubuntu   what partition do you have set to mount on  /   ?
<surgy> warcraft was ported to psp/psx?
<ForgeAus> Macs required emulation well before XP did
<ubuntu> ext3
<ubuntu> logical
<Agent_bob> set to format it ?
<surgy> forgeaus: yeah but you whould think if gates wanted his os to be backwords compatible it whould happen, he wants no legaacy support so you have to buy more of his software
<Jasen> am I doing something wrong? I was following instructions I found... but got the permission denied error message...
<Jasen> so I must be
<ForgeAus> hmmm so kubuntu can't be installed on fat32?
<ubuntu> wont let me chekc the box
<ForgeAus> I know ext3 is the one its suited to, but I dind't know it was limited only to ext3
<Agent_bob> ForgeAus not with out scba gear of some sort
<Agent_bob> Jasen sudo make install
<ForgeAus> your right Gates doesn't want to go backwards he wants us to go forwards
<ForgeAus> can never be too far forward for him!
<Jasen> Agent_Bob: Sudo make? what does that mean?
<Agent_bob> ForgeAus it's not limited to only ext3   there are several fs's that linux can live in.   just nothing M$ built has permissions bits
<ForgeAus> whats scba? at first I thought you typed scuba!
<ForgeAus> Agentbob doesn't NTFS have permission bits?
<deathnote> is k3b capable of cloning exact cd of my warcraft 3?
<Jasen> nm
<Agent_bob> no
<ForgeAus> not that I recommend NTFS
<ForgeAus> so ntfs permissions are something different?
<Jasen> sudo is like su to root?
<Agent_bob> ForgeAus the u in scuba is "underwater"  i didn't expect water on your disk.
<ForgeAus> rofl Agent_bob :) nice one
<ForgeAus> I never really remember having heard what SCUBA stands for then
<Agent_bob> ForgeAus fire fighters ware scba gear   astronauts ware scba gear
<ForgeAus> (inf act I wasn't even aware it was an acronym)
<Agent_bob> self contained breathing aparatus
<ForgeAus> why not EPG ? environmental protection gear?
<ubuntu> plz help s1, why wont it let me install?
<ubuntu> keeps saying No root file system
<ForgeAus> ubuntu? no idea what boot loader are you using?
<Agent_bob> it's not protecting the env form the warer  it's protecting the warer from the env ForgeAus
<ubuntu> im using latest release i think
<ForgeAus> erm grub or lilo? if its lilo I probably can't help
<deathnote> hi can anyone teach me how to make an iso out of my warcraft cd???
<ForgeAus> but grub, is mostly configurable by its menu.lst file under /boot/grub
<Agent_bob> if it's saying no root file system  it's still the partition setup that's hanging it.
<ForgeAus> or on reboot use the e key and tweak the references (mostly the numbers in ()'s
<ubuntu> so what doesnt it like?
<ubuntu> the fact that its logical?
<Agent_bob> deathnote dd if=/dev/cdrom of=filename.iso
<ForgeAus> doesn't what is it LVM handle logical volumes?
<ForgeAus> is a logical volume the same as a logical partition?
<ubuntu> i dont know
<Agent_bob> i'm not sure what a "logical partition" is     i first assumed he meant "extended partition"
<ubuntu> it says "logical" next to the partition name
<ForgeAus> no
<ForgeAus> extended partition is something different
<ForgeAus> it usually contains other ones
<ForgeAus> hmm, doesn't fdisk have a logical drive thing? I've never used it before tho
<surgy> are there any good rts games for linux? preferably free?
<ForgeAus> ubuntu is that in QTpart? (the live cd partition program)
<ForgeAus> surgy definitions of "good" vary from person to person
<ubuntu> its in install to HD
<ubuntu> from live cd
<Agent_bob> ForgeAus the nick would sujest the live CD
<ForgeAus> yeah QTParted is embedded in the installer
<ForgeAus> or something like taht
<surgy> forgeaus: something along the lines of empire earth or age of empires
<Branded_Atom> surgy, check stratagus
<ForgeAus> empire earth is kewl :)
<ForgeAus> I love sierra games mostly
<ForgeAus> since like the time of Kings Quest 3 and Larry 1 :)
<ForgeAus> of course since then I've backdated tried KQ2 and KQ1
<ubuntu> so nobody knows why its not working
<Agent_bob> ubuntu  one word.   alternate
<ubuntu> alternate what
<Agent_bob> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<ForgeAus> ubuntu I have two theories the logical thing might mean you require LVM but I don't know HOW to do that you might need to google it
<surgy> tribal trouble looks fun
<ubuntu> whats LVM?
<ForgeAus> theory 2 is simply that grub isn't looking in the right place whihc means you just need to fiddle with the hd(#,#) that it boots from
<ForgeAus> Logical Volume Manager? something like that I guess
<Agent_bob> the last sentance of that infonode should not be there.
<ForgeAus> !LVM
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<ubuntu> ohh so is it because its SATA?
<ForgeAus> hmmm
<ForgeAus> probably not
<ForgeAus> sata is just sda instead of hda
<Agent_bob> probably because the liveCD installer is "junk"
<ForgeAus> but it depends, its possible that theres some raid or sata stuff thats made it an LVM
<matt0507> anyone know a good image editing software i could grab from adept? thanks.
<ForgeAus> matt... GIMP!
<ForgeAus> (or if you want kde alternatives you should already have krita by default)
<Agent_bob> xpaint ?
<ForgeAus> theres also stuff like Blender and Kpovray  depends on what kind of image editing you want to do
<matt0507> ok i typed in gimp and all these plugins showed up. how can i tell what the actually install is?
<ForgeAus> yes xpaint even
<ForgeAus> the actual install should be just gimp itself, but yeah there is lotsa plugins for it
<Jasen> OMG dependancies....
<ForgeAus> unfortunately gimp is GTK-based rather than QT based
<ForgeAus> koffice has at least 2 graphic apps in it...
<Agent_bob> Jasen i asked you why you were compiling....  all debian based linux distros are binarry package oriented...
<deathnote> mounting my iso but my warcraft can't run
<deathnote> sigh
<ForgeAus> warcraft, warcraft II warcraft III World of Warcraft? which one?
<Jasen> Bob.... I have no idea what I am doing
<ForgeAus> I'm sure WineHQ would have some info on it anyhow
<ForgeAus> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Jasen> I am a total nub lol
<Agent_bob> Jasen what is the desired end result ?
<Jasen> all I want to do is install sylpheed.... it is (from what I am told) the email package that will support my needs (robust, fast and can handle and sort 15,000+ stored emails without bogging down)
<Agent_bob> sylpheed - Light weight e-mail client with GTK+
<Agent_bob> !sylpheed
<ubotu> sylpheed: Light weight e-mail client with GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.7-1build1 (edgy), package size 580 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<Jasen> unfortunately I have been stuck in gates-land for about 25 years and never learned a real os
<Agent_bob> jasen all you need to do is enable the universe repo if it's not already and use your favorite package manager to install it.
<Jasen> what is a package manager?
<ForgeAus> Kivio is good for diagramming
<Agent_bob> aka  sudo apt-get install sylpheed
<ForgeAus> Jasen basically a software installer
<Agent_bob> Jasen adept
<Agent_bob> Jasen synaptic
<Agent_bob> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<ForgeAus> package managers basically deal with your .debs (or .rpms for distros like Mandriva)
<ubuntu> can you just dbl click to install?
<Jasen> ok... I installed the edgy cd... it is running. is there a package manager in it?
<ForgeAus> yes
<ForgeAus> at least 2
<Agent_bob> there is one in your   kmenu
<Agent_bob> adept
<ForgeAus> aptitude is a cli one, but adept is the main one
<ForgeAus> add/remove programs uses "a mode of" adept
<Jasen> OMG.... thank you!!!
<Agent_bob> i prefer synaptic over adept   but don't like any of them really.      apt  is all i use
<ForgeAus> (they're actually separate binaries but it at least seems to use the same engine as adept)
<ubuntu> im installing kubuntu on a sata drive, will it boot properly?
<ForgeAus> agentBob there is a kynaptic :) arklinux uses it
<ForgeAus> but I'm not sure there is a .deb for it
<matt0507> !gimp
<ubotu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<Agent_bob> all of them are mearly frontends to dpkg
<ForgeAus> true
<ForgeAus> kynaptic was basically just a KDE-style synaptic anyway
<ForgeAus> theres also kpackage
<ForgeAus> or even smart!
<ubuntu> im installing kubuntu on a sata drive, will it boot properly and will it conflict with my winxp install?
<Jasen> so I go to a repository and it will have sylpheed?
<Agent_bob> no and yes ubuntu  but not nessecerally in that order.
<ForgeAus> Jasen you can add a repository with sylpheed possibly ... google it
<Agent_bob> :)
<surgy> ubuntu: no and no im on sata too
<ForgeAus> actually kubuntu SHOULD NOT interfere with your winXP
<ubuntu> no? it wont boot?
<Jasen> (hopefully my inexperience will entertain someone)
<ForgeAus> you can install grub in a way that doesn't mess up your MBR
<surgy> ubuntu: you wont have problems :)
<ForgeAus> (I think it does so by default anyhow)
<Agent_bob> Jasen you go to repositories and enable universe     click apply changes and then  install   sylpheed
<ForgeAus> I'm on sata too but I think ubuntu's is a little more complex than merely a sata drive
<Gretl> just click on install and take your time to read the menus coming there properly
<surgy> agreed
<ForgeAus> some kind of LVM in there...
<deathnote> !uml
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uml - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Agent_bob> !botsnack | deathnote
<ubotu> deathnote: Yum!
<Jasen> ok, I am in adept, I go to manage repositories (yes?) I dont see universe
<deathnote> the iso won't work
<ForgeAus> no
<Agent_bob> it should be there Jasen
<ForgeAus> User mode linux
<ForgeAus> or United Modelling Language
<ForgeAus> depends on whihc UML you were looking for
<Agent_bob> Jucato busy ?
<ForgeAus> !honeypot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about honeypot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ForgeAus> awww
<ForgeAus> thats sad
<ForgeAus> for UML diagramming tools something like Kivio or Dia is great... for Usermode linux try searching for pacakges in Adept
<SolidSource> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<ForgeAus> or you could just get vlc
<ubuntu> why is my screen resolution limited to 1024?
<ubuntu> is it because im on live cd?
<surgy> good night
<SolidSource> yes, if you are on live cd...you will smaller res
<ubuntu> ok thanx
<sparr> my firefox is giving me weird cursors...  a blue pointer, a very tall hand for links, a blue cursor with a spinning clock while loading.  very surprising, very annoying.  what might have done that and how do i fix it?  could this be a gtk problem?
<SolidSource> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<deathnote> uml = unified modeling language
<deathnote> ForgeAus: u were saying kivio or dia is great for UML diagramming?
<Slynderdale> !proccesses
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proccesses - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eh-ef-kay> hello.
<ForgeAus> Deathnote Kivio is a koffice app that is designed as an alternative to Visio for MS Office
<eh-ef-kay> i got an odd question about colors not showing in xchat like topics ect are in color but any color i try to send don't work as well as colors others use and this seems to be the only distro i've had this issue on any ideas?
<ForgeAus> Dia is Gnome's Diagramming Tool (theres even a prgram to create I'm not sure which way, either a diagram from C code or dia to a C skeleton one of them two
<deathnote> ForgeAus: sorry i am new to UML.. my lecturer tell us to install Proxy Designer.. but i'm using linux
<deathnote> but he say its not important..words can draw the diagram too
<sparr> For some reason my mouse cursor theme changes in firefox.  This just started happening.  What did I do to cause it, and how can I fix it?
<matt0507> what do i do with .tar.gz file? how can i turn it into something useful >.<
<deathnote> mat: tar xzvf .tar.gz
<aseigo> matt0507: first, unpack it. from the command line: tar xvf <filename> ; you can also use ark, a gui app, as well; clicking on it in konqi usually launches ark
<sparr> aseigo: tar xvf on a .tar.gz wont work so well :-p
<aseigo> actually these days tar actually autodetects the compression ... which is pretty neat
<ForgeAus> I don't know Proxy Designer
<ForgeAus> um you can check out Visual Paradigm for UML
<aseigo> so you don't have to specify z or j (bzip2) manually. about time too, imho =)
<ForgeAus> not usre if there is a linux version tho
<sparr> note to self: upgrade tar
<aseigo> matt0507: is this an program you're trying to build?
<ForgeAus> (it definitely has a plugin for Visual Studio .NET)
<aseigo> sparr: heh.. if your using kubuntu, at least edgy, it's the default behaviour
<matt0507> yes it is, it suppose to be the gimp im trying to install
<sparr> aseigo: im using dapper/edgy/feisty/selfbuilt  :)
<ForgeAus> why can't I install libdvdcss2 and/or w32codecs?
<ForgeAus> the ubunutu-multimedia-kde metapackage from saveas doesn't want to install...
<Jasen> Agent Bob, I found a reference to "apt-get install sylpheed"  is this the apt you were talking about?
<sparr> ForgeAus: is multiverse in your sources?
<ForgeAus> yes
<aseigo> matt0507: ok, so once you've unpacked the source, cd into the resulting directory and read the README and/or INSTALL files
<aseigo> matt0507: generally you're going to do sth like this: ./configure --prefix=/usr; make && sudo make install
<aseigo> assuming you want it in /usr as opposed to the more traditional /usr/local for user-installed apps =)
<ForgeAus> I have the required packages but it might conflict or replace something else I have?... any idea what?
<Jasen> uuh-oh he left,
<Jasen> ForgeAus: are you familiar with Apt?
<ForgeAus> um partially
<deathnote> try to apt-get remove xxxx
<deathnote> then get again?
<Jasen> I found a reference to "apt-get install sylpheed" is that something I type in at a command line?
<ForgeAus> oohh ok it called them forbidden!
<ForgeAus> is that beacuse they're non-free?
<deathnote> hmm maybe
<deathnote> !photoshop
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<dhq> i need help
<dhq> i have a laptop
<deathnote> anyone know of any great photo editing tools similar to window's adobe photoshop in linux?
<dhq> and my temparature of the laptop is never below 55degres
<dhq> deathnote: gimp is nice
<SolidSource> deathnote: theres always photoshop in wine
<deathnote> wine??!
<deathnote> do u mean running  adobe photoshop in wine?
<deathnote> ok trying out gimp
<SolidSource> yes, thats what I do
<dhq> deathnote: well i love gimp
<deathnote> ic..problem is i don't have a cracked version of adobe photoshop lol
<dhq> deathnote: thats y i prefer opensource
<deathnote> dhq: i'm using 2 laptops now..how to check the temperature?
<SolidSource> eh, theres always a way around a serial
<dhq> deathnote: i use gkrellm and i can monitor my temperature
<deathnote> k installing
<deathnote> which one of the graph shows temp? lol
<dhq> deathnote: go throught the settings
<deathnote> got it.. one is 42C
<deathnote> the other laptop is acer dual core.. 67C and 57C
<deathnote> yours?
<SolidSource> remember to keep a can of air around to clear out the fans....that will help
<deathnote> a can of cool air?
<deathnote> anyway what temp normally will the laptop take? 100C?
<incorrect> can tora connect to mysql?
<SolidSource> deathnote: not just a can of compressed air to clear the dust out of the fans
<ForgeAus> hey Jucato do you think someone should work on a plugin for CNR for Konqueror, basically all that should be needed is a sidebar by the look of it!
<deathnote> !photoshop
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<deathnote> i don't like gimp..
<crazy_penguin> 'morning all!
<ForgeAus> looks mostly like its just a customized web-browser anyway
<deathnote> which looks like adobe photoshop the most? gimp, imagemagick, pixel32, cinepaint, rubymagick, corel photopaint 9 ?
<memphis> woot woot woot
<memphis> kubuntu rocks
<SolidSource> anyone else hear that owl?
<deathnote> hey where's the layer tool in gimp ?
<Admiral_Chicago> yes it does.
<Admiral_Chicago> deathnote: second
* Jucato adds +1 to Kubuntu's score card
<memphis> nice
<Admiral_Chicago> deathnote: Ctrl + L
<Admiral_Chicago> or Dialogue >> Layers
<deathnote> Admiral_Chicago: ahh ctrl L works..where do i open those tool bars actually?
<Admiral_Chicago> deathnote: ^^
<Admiral_Chicago>  Admiral_Chicago> or Dialogue >> Layers
<deathnote> ic so its called dialogue
<deathnote> hey gimp is fun
<Admiral_Chicago> file, open as layer works as well.
<deathnote> how do u arrange those dialogues?
<deathnote> manually?
<Admiral_Chicago> not sure, my gimp skills are lacking
<Jasen> :)  WOOOHOOO Its installed.....
<Jasen> .... but what a journey
<Admiral_Chicago> Jasen: what was your problem
<craig_> hi room
<Admiral_Chicago> hello
<Jasen> installing an app
<Admiral_Chicago> which one?
<craig_> any one want to chat on msn
<Jasen> I was installing sylpheed
<gregd> deathnote: try krita it is nice
<Admiral_Chicago> or inkscape
<Admiral_Chicago> but thats in the repositories
<craig_> hello
<Jasen> Admiral, this is my first linux box... I had no idea how to use them
<Admiral_Chicago> Jasen: open up adept_manager
<Admiral_Chicago> K menu >> system iirc
<Jasen> ya....
<Jasen> I did it :)
<Admiral_Chicago> is that how you installed it?
<premier_> hello
<craig_> hello everyone
<Admiral_Chicago> hello premier_
<craig_> anyone like to msn
<Jasen> well.. I used Adept to install Symantic and then I added a link from a website to the symantic then I installed it
<Jasen> not bad for a nub
<premier_> Im having trouble running a java program from the command line.  Linux tries to run a program called gij, which is apperently version 1.4.2
<Admiral_Chicago> lol, adept does the exact same thing.
<deathnote> what's krita?
<Admiral_Chicago> they are both package manager (GUI front ends) for apt
<ernie> I've just run Krita - its very paintshopish - its not too shabby at all :) I might use it instead of the GIMP or as well as
<Jasen> but adept didnt have a repository with sylpheed listed.... I enabled all the ones that were there...
<premier_> I have version 1.6.0 on my computer, but bash automatically goes to the /usr/bin/java rather than /home/jdk1.6.0/bin
<Admiral_Chicago> it's an image editing program
<Admiral_Chicago> Jasen: did you do an update?
<Jasen> yes
<Jasen> then I searched sylpheed
<deathnote> oh cool
<deathnote> this is cooooooooooool
<premier_> bash does recognize scripts from /home/premier/jdk1.6.0/bin
<deathnote> nvmind
<premier_> how do I fix this?
* Jucato notes that Krita isn't an image editing program per se...
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, i'm going to say it was something you did, i've never had a problem. i'd recommend running "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Admiral_Chicago> no quotes
<deathnote> yeah..
<deathnote> anymore interesting software
<Jasen> Admaral probably it was.... I am a noob
<Admiral_Chicago> Jasen: run those commands in konsole
<premier_> Admiral_Chicago: can you help me?
<Jasen> :) I already got it to work through my circuitous method....  I was just reveling in my success for the ppl here who helped me earlier... though I appreciate the insite. I want to know how it works so I can be less nublike next time
<Admiral_Chicago> premier_: never had a problem with java, i'm sorry
<Admiral_Chicago> Jasen: there is a good guide, let me get it for you
<premier_> well, this isnt a java problem, its a bash problem
<Jasen> Admaral, thank you :)
<Jucato> !info sylpheed
<ubotu> sylpheed: Light weight e-mail client with GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.7-1build1 (edgy), package size 580 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<premier_> see, If I force it to use /home/premier/jdk1.6.0/bin, java will try to look for source there, rather than in the folder I give
<deathnote> i've installed ltris but how do i run it?
<deathnote> !ltris
<ubotu> ltris: very polished Tetris clone with CPU opponents. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.11-1 (edgy), package size 484 kB, installed size 1144 kB
<Admiral_Chicago> Jasen: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<Jucato> premier_: any reason you didn't want to install java from the repos?
<Jasen> Admiral: thanks! that will help much.
<Admiral_Chicago> Jasen: it's written by some very good people. It's a good read for new people. enjoy
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: cloak is taking forever to get. something is screwy
<Jucato> so I've noticed... I keep on /whois'ing you :)
<Admiral_Chicago> i keep doing that to myself too.
<Jucato> lol
<Admiral_Chicago> i'd like to get my addy as well, but that can wait a bit
<Jucato> !info sun-java6-jdk
<ubotu> Package sun-java6-jdk does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<Jucato> !info sun-java6-jdk edgy-backports
<ubotu> Package sun-java6-jdk does not exist in edgy
<Jucato> ok why doesn't ubotu scan edgy-backports...
<Admiral_Chicago> not sure, i think Dennis is the man that handles the bot
<Jucato> yeah.. that was more of an outburst rather than an honest question :)
<Admiral_Chicago> ah
<deathnote> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ForgeAus> brb
<deathnote> hi my acer laptop have a build in webcam
<deathnote> how do i use it?
<deathnote> what application can use the webcam
<aldin> deathnote: kopete, amsn
<Admiral_Chicago> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Admiral_Chicago> that's the best I can do
<aldin> deathnote: gqcam
<deathnote> ok gqcam
<deathnote> how do i know if its detected?
<craig_> hi arcangel
<craig_> looks for a chat
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: Admiral_Chicago [n=Freddy@ubuntu/member/admiral-chiago] 
<Jucato> nice!! congrats Admiral_Chicago
<Jucato> but why chiago?
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks. bed time soon...
<Jucato> admiral-chiago?
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: i'm from Chicago.
<Admiral_Chicago> oh i see
<Jucato> :P
<deathnote> !gspca
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gspca - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[StingRay] > Hi, stdin :)
<thomax> hi all
<Admiral_Chicago> hello
<thomax> I have a little problem with some .rar files, it's one package split in several packages like .r01 .r02 and so on, now for some reason some of the files are all uper case, while the rest is lower case and ark won't extract them because he doesn't recognise the ones in uppercase (looks like it is case sensitive) now do any of you have an idea to get those other files in lower case without having to rename them all manually
<thomax> more than 40 files, so it would take me a while doing it manual
<thomax> no one?
<Pensa`MIA> there are batch file renaming programs in the repo's
<thomax> you have a name of such a script?
<Pensa`MIA> kbrename or something like that, I'm not on linux atm so I cant't say for sure
<thomax> alright, i'll check it out, thanks anyway ^^
<Admiral_Chicago> thomax: apt-cache search foobar will search for package foobar
<Jucato> !krename
<ubotu> krename: Powerful batch renamer for KDE 3.x. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.12-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 315 kB, installed size 1240 kB
<Jucato> thomax: ^^^
<thomax> alright, great
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: you know all the packages don't you
<Jucato> lol no :)
<Jucato> some are just familiar
<thomax> installed krename_3.0.12-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Jucato> I can't memorize 20,000+ names :)
<thomax> thanx for your help y'all
<Jucato> er? installed the .deb?
<ForgeAus> Thunar has a batch renaming tool but krename suits kubuntu way better
<thomax> jep .deb
<Jucato> "sudo apt-get install krename" works better
<thomax> thats what i did ;)
<Jucato> hm. ok...
<kjean-pierre> hello every body
<kjean-pierre> i'm new user on kubuntu, and I would like to install a proxy,
<kjean-pierre> to go on msn
<kjean-pierre> is there somebody who could help me ?
<kjean-pierre> please?
<kjean-pierre> and I would like also see my windows partitions
<ForgeAus> msn needs a proxy?
<kjean-pierre> I don't realy know
<ForgeAus> well mounting your windows partitions you just need to know which reference the drive is
<kjean-pierre> hda?
<ForgeAus> ie /dev/sdb2 (for partition 2 on sata drive 2)
<ForgeAus> ok hda refers to ide drive 1
<kjean-pierre> I try this raight now
* Admiral_Chicago waves night all.
<Jucato> night Admiral
<kjean-pierre> it is not a sataconnexion
<kjean-pierre> it is ide
<kjean-pierre> but I try ath ever
<ForgeAus> kjean the command line is sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1 (assuming hda1 is a dir under mnt, you may need to sudo mkdir /mnt/hda1 first)
<kjean-pierre> thanks forgeAus
<kjean-pierre> I try this
<ForgeAus> hda refers to the entire disk itself I think, what you want to do is mount a partition on the disk... ie hda1 (most likely unless you have multiple partitions on it)...
<kjean-pierre> yes it is
<kjean-pierre> I try and come back
<kjean-pierre> thanks
<kjean-pierre> ls
<ForgeAus> now thats a command linux users should know well :)
<deathnote> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<deathnote> what's the gui tool for java editing in linux?
<ForgeAus> whats wrong with java6?
<ForgeAus> deathnote a good one is eclipse
<ForgeAus> but you can get netbeans or many others...
<deathnote> ok i try eclipse
<deathnote> as long as its free?
<ForgeAus> eclipse is kinda big
<ForgeAus> um not sure if its free/oss or not
<deathnote> oss?
<deathnote> !eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 121 kB, installed size 412 kB
<ForgeAus> does monodevelop do java?
<deathnote> i've no idea.. in windows i use jcompiler
<ForgeAus> I'm not much of a java programmer so I don't really know
<ForgeAus> but eclipse is extensible to jhython/python or ruby or perl
<ForgeAus> theres even aspect Java...
<ForgeAus> one of the most interesting things is an OpenOffice plugin for it! rolf
<ForgeAus> grr rofl
<deathnote> k will try eclipse
<deathnote> !screensaver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensaver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deathnote> any graphics intensive screensaver for testing
<dettoaltrimenti_> is it difficult to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 without reinstalling?
<Ghost> not difficult
<ForgeAus> I don't know dettoal some poeple have trouble
<dettoaltrimenti_> do you just do it in adept
<ForgeAus> isn't it apt-get dist-update or something
<ForgeAus> I don't know if kubuntu notifies of dist updates
<ForgeAus> you can install gnomes one
<mauro> !upgrading | dettoaltrimenti_
<ubotu> dettoaltrimenti_: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<mauro> deathnote: i do java programming, i use Eclipse
<dettoaltrimenti_> thanks
<deathnote> ok i'm installing eclipse
<deathnote> its big
<mauro> deathnote: yes, it is.
<ndee> hello there, how can I create a PDF out of OpenOffice?
<ndee> found it :D
<ninHer> hi all
<deathnote> what's a proper way to install beryl?
<deathnote> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<deathnote> so many guides but..
<deathnote> i haven't suceed yet..haha
<deathnote> !keyboard
<ubotu> To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<doge> ragazzi salve,
<doge> ho due prese telefoniche a casa
<Jucato> !it | doge
<ubotu> doge: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<doge> volevo sapere se posso utilizzarle tutte e due per connettermi ad internet contemporaneamente con due pc diversi
<doge> scusate
<Jucato> doge: English only please
<nounou> Bonjour
<nounou> hi
<Guardian> hi
<Guardian> when i plug an usb drive
<Guardian> it asks me what i want to do
<Guardian> i choose "open in new window"
<Guardian> and nothing happens
<Guardian> and there is no icon on the desktop
<Guardian> any idea please ?
<econthrust> hi!
<econthrust> i might look for some data in the directories under /media
<econthrust> if none of the folders hold the data suspected to be on the usb, then i don't have a clue :(
<econthrust> maybe, u could install the "autofs" package
<econthrust> sudo apt-get install autofs i think
<econthrust> i look it up to be correct
<econthrust> yes autofs is right, i hope that helps :)
<mrerny> hola
<johny_> Hey guys, I've got a problem with Kubuntu. Don't why it happened but when I log in the login manager appears, I put the login and the password, then it returns to the login screen, KDE doesn't start. If someone want to gave a hand, I've got the log from Xorg
<psb154> johny_ this sounds like an Xserver problem, specifically: not the correct Xserver for the graphics card you are using.
<kjean-pierre> let's go to eat
<kjean-pierre> see you later
<johny_> psb154: But so far I have not had problems with my graphics card (Radeon M 9700). I've been using the fglrx drivers without problems, and what's to say: I used to restart my computer often
<psb154> johny_ something has *obviously* changed :-) have you updated recently?
<psb154> if so this could be the problem.
<econthrust> i still suggest u to look at the /var/log/Xorg.log type file
<econthrust> that will surely help u trust me :)
<psb154> on the kubuntuforums front page there is a note that people who have upgraded recently may suffer problems with ATI and nvidia xservers.
<econthrust> i have a ati card too in my notebook, it sux sometimes but the logs helped me to calibrate
<econthrust> fglrxinfo says i have a versio 2.0.6011 (8.28.8)  radeon driver from the repository
<econthrust> i set it up accoording to the unofficial ubuntu guide ^^
<johny_> psb154: No I haven't. I've just found out that I hadn't any space on the HDD- "df -h" gave me "0 mb". Was the problem that?
<econthrust> LOL
<econthrust> that's always a problem, it surely help if u set some space free :)
<econthrust> maybe X couldn't write the settings, logs, and throw an error
<johny_> econthrust: Ok, but can it "block" KDE from loading?
<psb154> johny_ oh... hate it when that happens 8-) I have seen that happen when MySQL dumps too many log files to the hard disk.
<econthrust> in my opinion yes, if it cannot write session files
<psb154> johny_ yes any window manager will prolly have the same problem. You will have to reboot, hit escape key, select recovery-mode or whatever it is called and free up some space.
<johny_> BTW guys,My Kubuntu partition is only 15 gb, I've got a lot of space on the win partition (free). Do you know some program to convert that freespace in another partition, just like partition magic does?
<econthrust> i use acronis partitioning expert 2003
<johny_> econthrust: is it free?
<econthrust> nope :)
<MuJ> johny_: what filesystem are you using on kubuntu partition?
<johny_> econthrust: can I manage the partitions from a terminal session with this app?
<johny_> MuJ: ext 3
<econthrust> i just cannot think any free one, except ubuntu's gparted or something called like that
<psb154> johny_ are you looking to format the partition?
<MuJ> johny_: there's lots of tutorials how to resize ext2/ext3 partitions on web.. just google =)
<econthrust> johny_:  it's a windows software but it has a great bootcd function burnt on a cd
<johny_> MuJ: I do know that but without a graphic interface would be quite difficult -:).
<econthrust> a great partition manager will load, and u can do almost anything
<MuJ> johny_: actually it's not.. :|
<MuJ> just read couple through and I'm sure you can do it
<johny_> MuJ: i was looking to find that out, listening to you..
<psb154> johny_ if you boot from the kubuntu install cd you will find a gui partition manager thing on the start bar.
<johny_> MuJ: Do you mean searching google with "Lynx"?
<MuJ> uuumm.. why not? =)
<johny_> psb154: I just wanted to do it in this way but was curious about others opinions
<econthrust> johny_: boot up in windows, and serch
<econthrust> *search
<johny_> ok, but just wanted to know whether it's possible from the terminal?
<MuJ> it is
<econthrust> sure, i know it is, everything is possible from console, u only have to read how
<psb154> johny_ man mke2fs
<econthrust> *nix console with bash just rocks :)
<nomad111> hey all does any1 here use xgl?
<econthrust> nope :(
<johny_> nomad111: I do
<nomad111> do u have trouble playing videos
<johny_> what you mean "trouble"?
<nomad111> sluggish behaviour
<nomad111> frame skipping
<johny_> yeah
<nomad111> did u resolve that issue?
<johny_> nomad111: I've experineced the similar behavior
<johny_> nomad111: but for me it was every 10, 11 sec the image freezed
<johny_> nomad111: and then everything returned to the previous state
<johny_> nomad111: Have you read the ATI manual driver yet?
<johny_> ok guys now I'm going to restart this beauty and see what happens
<nomad111> i dont have ati
<nomad111> intel
<johny_> nomad111: Sorry I do
<johny_> nomad111: XGL is a popular graphics server, haven't you found some infos on your problem on web?
<nomad111> i didnt bother looking
<nomad111> ive formatted and install many distros after screwing around xgl/beryl/compiz
<nomad111> now im just going to settle down
<nomad111> and use the standard xserver
<johny_> nomad111: no hope?
<nomad111> not really just sick of formatting and installing lol
<nomad111> i was interested in a few features of beryl
<nomad111> not so much the eye candy stuff
<nomad111> however emerald beats the current kde themes
<johny_> nomad111: you might be more experineced than me, what do you think about those XGL/Compiz/Beryl?
<johny_> are they usefull, bring anything "new"?
<nomad111> i like the cube idea
<johny_> nomad111: yeah this one really rocks
<nomad111> not so much the wobbly windows and minimise maximise effects
<nomad111> i dont see the point
<nomad111> the zooming features is sometimes useful and negative effect coz i dont have great vision
<johny_> nomad111: Ok, where's the point of having on of those installed?
<waylandbill> I've not had luck with beryl. Well, under sabayon I did, but xgl crashes the system under kubuntu every single time.
<nomad111> if u have beryl installed u can turn features on and off
<nomad111> emerald is so good
<nomad111> i like the bright window decorations
* waylandbill loves the window scaling... it's like channel surfing.
<nomad111> lol
<nomad111> the alt tab preview is cool
<waylandbill> sooner or later the xgl will work and I'll play with it again. I'm not fond of locking up my system repeatedly to find out what's going on.
<johny_> nomad111: do all those things consume all the computer recources?
<johny_> resources
<waylandbill> johny_: yeah. they use up some memory and cpu.
<johny_> ok
<johny_> thanks for all the info
<johny_> got to reset this machine
<ni-hao777> jj
<mefisto__> I recently upgraded/installed linux headers so I now have 2.6.17.10 and 2.6.17.11. Everything seems to be fine when running 2.6.17.11, so can I safely remove 2.6.17.10? (Just trying to avoid unforeseen problems)
<psb154> mefisto__ best way to remove unnecessary files is to either do a: sudo apt-get autoclean    or: sudo apt-get clean   I'd suggest autoclean
<psb154> mefisto__ man apt-get for more details.
<mefisto__> psb154: I don't mean removing the .deb files, I mean fully uninstalling my original linux headers and image packages, 2.6.17-10
<Linux_Galore> nice pick of the centre of our galaxy with the comsic dust removed http://antwrp.gsfc.nasa.gov/apod/image/0702/gcenter_spitzer_f40.jpg
<Linux_Galore> oops wrong channel
<mefisto__> anyone have any comments on uninstalling old linux images?
<econthrust> well u can uninstall them in synaptic for example, though i don't think it will ever bother you, and knowing ubuntu, no problems would occur
<econthrust> i myself didn't bother of uninstalling them, just to gain 50-80MB of disk space
<econthrust> it's up to u
<vge> iw done it, no biggies, they are just gone
<michaelpo> hello.... i cannot watch vcd... i can watch dvd... what do I need to do? before i did a reinstallation i could watch both dvd and vcd after i installed some package... i could not find the website that teach me how to do it now... please help...
<vge> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<vge> !vcd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vcd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ForgeAus> wow you OS is freaky!
<michaelpo> vge: i've got libdvdcss2 installed.
<ForgeAus> I can't seem to get it... I keep getting a message that its forbidden
<michaelpo> downloading vlc now...
<kraut> moin
<michaelpo> vlc did not work... it crashed when first loading vcd content..
<ForgeAus> !saveas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about saveas - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ForgeAus> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Filthpig> hmm
<Filthpig> just wondering why kubuntu does not come with 3d acc drivers and mp3 support?
<LeeJunFan> MSN IM having issues? or did they make a change kopete doesn't like?
<mart81> ForgeAus: can you please use /msg on ubotu?
<Filthpig> LeeJunFan: can't connect?
<Tm_T> LeeJunFan: It's MSN, what did you expect?
<LeeJunFan> Filthpig: nope.
<Filthpig> I had that problem an hour ago
<mart81> LeeJunFan: yes i have connecting problems too, also using kopete.
<Tm_T> It's msn network broken, as usual.
<Filthpig> I just let it reconnect until it connected
<mart81> lol
<Filthpig> I'm using aMSN though
<Jucato> Filthpig: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats The introduction answers your wondering
<Jucato> LeeJunFan: can't connect either... but that's nothing new...
<mart81> offtopic: today they also started with popups on connecting that there is now msn live for you...
<econthrust> two days ago i deleted my msn account b/c i got fed up with it ^^
<LeeJunFan> MSN not so live.
<mart81> systay popups in kopete that is from MS, which is quite shocking to me :p
<Tm_T> econthrust: Good choice.
<econthrust> Tm_T: i know :) it's the result of a few years of experience, or maybe not experiencing any good :)
<ForgeAus> Jucato why am I getting this:
<ForgeAus> Err http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl edgy-seveas/all libdvdcss2 1.2.9-0.0ubuntu4
<ForgeAus>   403 Forbidden
<ForgeAus> trying to install libdvdcss2 and w32codecs packages
<Jucato> ForgeAus: Seveas' repo might be down or something....
<econthrust> the cherry on top is that i had to change to linux b/c my notebook has a radeon card and windows crashes all the time :)
<Jucato> Seveas: any comment?
<Seveas> ForgeAus, because you forgot to read the BIG BOLD NOTICES on the wikipage
<econthrust> the change is permanent
<ForgeAus> erm what big bold notices?
<Seveas> the big bold ones...
<Jucato> "This server sits on an ADSL line and is NOT accessible outside my home network. Please use a mirror." <--- that one?
<ForgeAus> hmm trying that
<ForgeAus> but I just got the pgp thing from there I have to change the repo in sources.lst too right?
<Seveas> Jucato, that sounds like the one :)
* ForgeAus slaps himself upside the head
<Jucato> hehe :)
<Tm_T> Can we slap you too?
<econthrust> LOL ^^
<ForgeAus> no.. and especially not with a large trout
* Tm_T sets slap alias to kickban
* ForgeAus unslaps ForgeAus without a large trout
<lab014-03> where areu frome
<Jucato> !info flashplugin-nonfree dapper-backports
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.31.0.1ubuntu1~dapper1 (dapper-backports), package size 14 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386)
<Tm_T> ForgeAus: No trout, I had enough greenpeace already.
<Jucato> !info flashplugin-nonfree edgy-backports
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.68~ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386)
<Jucato> Seveas: question about that ^^^^
<Seveas> hmm
<ForgeAus> yay its working!
* Jucato slaps ForgeAus... though a bit late
<ForgeAus> aawww...
* ForgeAus sulks at getting slapded
<Jucato> you started it :D
<Seveas> !info flashplugin-nonfree edgy-backports
<ForgeAus> actually it was Tm's idea about the slapping
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.68~ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386)
<Seveas> hmmmmmmm
<Seveas> @reload Encyclopedia
<Seveas> %reload Encyclopedia
<ubotu> OK
<Seveas> !info flashplugin-nonfree edgy-backports
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.31.0.1ubuntu1~edgy1 (edgy-backports), package size 14 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386)
<ForgeAus> but I confess I was the one that started the trout thing...
<Tm_T> ForgeAus: No, slap alias kickban is my idea. ] ;=
<Jucato> Seveas: yay! :)
<Ash-Fox> Anyone have any idea of how to strip out cr/lf characters from a file in a bash script?
<Seveas> Ash-Fox, sed -e 's/\r//' -i file.sh
<Seveas> that's for the cr
<ForgeAus> wow 14mb for win32 codecs!
<Ash-Fox> Thanks Seveas
<Jucato> Seveas: \r? not \n
<Seveas> repeat with \n instead of \r for cr :)
* Jucato though \n = cr/lf
<Seveas> but sed may fail there
<Jucato> thought*
<Seveas> stupid single-line patternspace
<Seveas> Jucato, crlf == \r\n
<Ash-Fox> Hm, weird, not working
<Jucato> Seveas: oh ok :)
<Seveas> Ash-Fox, for the \n it fails I guess
<Seveas> sed isn't smart
<michaelpo> i've also just installed quake... where is the icon to start quake?\
* Jucato recalls having done a small script that replaced \n with ' '... can't remember now...
<ForgeAus> hmmm michael is quake dos or windows?
<gnomefreak> michaelpo: you have to make a launcher for it
<michaelpo> how do i make a launcher?
<gnomefreak> michaelpo: wait are you talking the game quake?
<michaelpo> yes the game quake2
<gnomefreak>  :(
<gnomefreak> michaelpo: doesnt quake run in wine?
<ForgeAus> I thought quake was originaly a dos app
<ForgeAus> but quake 2? not sure
* gnomefreak might be wrong but i dont remember quake running on linux without wine,cedega
<ForgeAus> well if its dos it'd need dosbox
<ForgeAus> does wine run dos apps too?
<michaelpo> i typed quake2... Error: Couldn't load pics/colormap.pcx
<ForgeAus> could be either A) couldn't find the path to it or B) its protected (permissions issue)
<Ash-Fox> Wasn't quaked opensourced?
<Ash-Fox> *quake
<gnomefreak> !info quake2
<s4_dzalbs_j> hi
<ubotu> quake2: improved version of id Software's Quake II engine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.3-1.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1240 kB, installed size 3144 kB
<soulrider> hi
<gnomefreak> michaelpo: why didnt you get it from the repos
<janchs> hmz....
<janchs> what is going on?
<mikmak> hi
<michaelpo> gnomefreak: i did get it from the repos
<mikmak> I've got a little problem with edgy on some computers with mouting USB keys, sometimes it won't open the key and .xsession-errors says something like : kded: ERROR: mount failed for /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part1_size_252690432: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied - A security policy in place prevents this sender f
<mikmak> rom sending this message to this recipient
<gnomefreak> michaelpo: than if its not running i would file bug on it. more than likely if you met all depends for it than its looking in wrong path for that module
<michaelpo> hmm... how do i create an i con for quake2?
<michaelpo> which directory is quake2 installed?
<gnomefreak> michaelpo: you need to knwo the command to run it to make icon for it
<gnomefreak> michaelpo: /usr/share/somewhere
<michaelpo> nope... not in usrshare
<gnomefreak> michaelpo: parts of quake were installed in a bunch of dirs. im sure
<michaelpo> how do i do a search for the directory?
<gnomefreak> michaelpo: locate quake
<gnomefreak> open konq and find a search option
<iroxorsju> hey guys
<iroxorsju> i got a quick question
<soulrider> ask
<iroxorsju> Apept package manager is working in the background for some reason and i don't see how to close it or that its even running
<iroxorsju> i can see it in processes
<Jucato> !adeptfix | iroxorsju
<ubotu> iroxorsju: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<iroxorsju> how much of that do i put in the command promt
<Jucato> iroxorsju: only the ones inside the << >> part
<iroxorsju> i am really really new i just installed my first program a bit ago
<iroxorsju> hmmm
<iroxorsju> well i did it it did not give me an error it just went away
<iroxorsju> i still got it in processes though
<iroxorsju> the manager that is
<michaelpo> i did a right click property in synaptic for quake2... lots of different directory... where is the quake2.exe file?
<ForgeAus> michael it doens't have to be a .exe file in linux
<ForgeAus> maybe just quake2
<ForgeAus> or quakeII as long as its set to executable
<ForgeAus> linux isn't like windows or dos extensions don't have to be .com .exe .bat .pif etc... in order to run
<iroxorsju> gah this is a headache lol
* ForgeAus hands irox some aspirin
<Filthpig> hm
<iroxorsju> how do i log into root
<Filthpig> use sudo
<iroxorsju> so i can jsut kill the proceess
<ForgeAus> sudo
<ForgeAus> try sudo -i
<Filthpig> hm
<ForgeAus> or for single commands use sudo <command here>
<iroxorsju> ...
<ForgeAus> should ask you the root password before executing it
<Filthpig> I installed q2 from the repos, but I get Error: Couldn't load pics/colormap.pcx when trying to run the game
<ForgeAus> (sometimes if you run another immediately after even with sudo before it it doesn't ask, perhaps it realizes your still logged in)
<iroxorsju> ahh i tried putting this in there and it dind't ask for password
<iroxorsju> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<iroxorsju> dind't ask for password or do anything
<Filthpig> a quick search for colormap gave nothing that had to do with q2
<ForgeAus> I don't know the fuser command
<iroxorsju> Ubotu gave it to me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gave it to me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ForgeAus> !fuser
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuser - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iroxorsju> ...
<iroxorsju> is that a person?
<ForgeAus> hehe lol sometimes things are strange
<ForgeAus> no ubotu is a bot
<Jucato> iroxorsju: ok try to split it into 2 commands: "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<Jucato> iroxorsju: then "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<iroxorsju> ok lol
<iroxorsju> nothing
<ForgeAus> semicolons aren't an acceptible filenam char are they?
<iroxorsju> it gives no error nor does it ask for password
<ForgeAus> irox perhaps your already logged in as root?
<Jucato> it's ok. the system remembers your password for a few minutes
<Jucato> I think 3 minutes
<Jucato> iroxorsju: even this command shows nothing? sudo dpkg --configure -a
<iroxorsju> well i went in to the performance monitor to kill a process but it said i dind't have privlages to kill it so i figured i wasn't
<ForgeAus> maybe your sudo is broken?
<iroxorsju> niether does anything
<Jucato> iroxorsju: try launching Adept Manager again?
<iroxorsju> k sec i think i tried
<iroxorsju> i will try again
<Jucato> yep. try again, specially after those 2 commands
<iroxorsju> nothing it jsut poofs
<Jucato> what do you mean by "poofs"?
<iroxorsju> manager doesn't come up it asks for password then never comes up
<iroxorsju> shall i jsut reboot?
<Jucato> hm... Adept's sickness (again...)
<Jucato> no
<Jucato> iroxorsju: try again... or... press Alt+F2, and type this: kdesu adept_manager (if you're on Edgy)
<iroxorsju> i am on kbuntu
<iroxorsju> whatever the newest one is
<ForgeAus> edgy is a version of kubuntu
<Jucato> that would be edgy
<iroxorsju> lol
<iroxorsju> told you i am new
<ForgeAus> feisty is the newer one than that but its in alpha/herd
<iroxorsju> ok
<iroxorsju> i did
<michaelpo> nevermind... no need to try quake2... try something else...
<iroxorsju> kdesu adept_manager   it asked for password and nothing ever came up
<iroxorsju> i think it would be easier to just restart :O
<iroxorsju> if that would work
<Jucato> maybe...
<iroxorsju> i logged out and back in
<iroxorsju> once but never turned off computer
<iroxorsju> i jsut got done installing Boinc could that have done something?
<iroxorsju> be right back
<iroxorsju> gonan restart computer
<michaelpo> is there another good fps that i can try in linux?
<tesuki> tremulous
<tesuki> can be found on www.tremulous.net
<iroxorsju> restarting fixed it can't beat the old restart
<iroxorsju> lol
<Jucato> heh
<iroxorsju> you know this is jsut a computer i got sitting in the corner don't raelly use it since i just bought a new one
<iroxorsju> if i could just get my games going i would be all about this linux thing
<iroxorsju> i am at least learning even if i don't use it
<vge> michaelpo: basically all ID software FPS:s or their offsprings
<michaelpo> vge: not in synaptics?
<iroxorsju> whats that?
<vge> not free ones
<vge> well, enemy territory is
<iroxorsju> i mess with Vanguard
<Jucato> what's what?
<iroxorsju> haha
<iroxorsju> no idea
<iroxorsju> hmm enemy territory
<vge> michaelpo: and eaven thou quake2 can be found in repos, you still need the actual data files to play it
<iroxorsju> i havne't played that in ages
<vge> iroxorsju: well, i havent playd for ages :)
<Andrew_0> hey hey could someone help me get connected to my Apple wireless keyboard?
<gnomefreak> vge: isnt quake2-data a depend of quake?
<Andrew_0> someone who understands bluez-utils & kbluetoothd
<Andrew_0> I'm in hidd --search * hcitool etc hell at the moment ;)
<vge> gnomefreak: actually im not 100%, ill check
<gnomefreak> yep it is
<Andrew_0> upgrading from dapper -> edgy screwed my bluetooth setup, so trying to fix it.
<gnomefreak> vge: apt-cache show shows it as one
<vge> get the descriptions of that paggage,  it says something different if im not mistaken
<vge> well, i donno anymore
<Andrew_0> nobody here knows about bluetooth + kubuntu :( ?
<Andrew_0> any ideas what channels I could try?
<Andrew_0> a bluez-utils channel would be ideal
<ForgeAus> I know kubuntu has some progs for bluetooth by default
<Jucato> I know just a bit about bluetooth + kubuntu, but everything just worked out of the box...
<fernando_> I have install windows vista, and know I can se the list to select the OS....
<fernando_> how can I reinstall only grub???
* Jucato doesn't know about wireless keyboards though...
<fernando_> without to reinstall kubuntu???
<Jucato> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<fernando_> now.. i cann't see..
<Jucato> fernando_: one of those pages might have an answer
<fernando_> okis..thanks.jucato
<michaelpo>  i cant find the .deb file for alienarena
<vge> michaelpo: have u tested http://www.princessleia.com/UT.php ?
<michaelpo> vge: nope...
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<michaelpo> im tired.... will try finding fps and installing it another day..... bedtime... good night...
<dick_turpin> Hi, Is it possible to upgrade/replace Mepis with Kubuntu via apt-get?
<Jucato> dick_turpin: #mepislovers
<BluesKaj> Jucato, have you tried mepis ?
<Jucato> when MEPIS 6.0 first came out
<dick_turpin> Jucato: Its for my girls and they prefer Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<Jucato> dick_turpin: ah... I'm not sure that would be easy to do
<eean> I installed htdig and still htsearch isn't found by kdevelop.
<eean> any ideas?
<eean> dick_turpin: sounds ill-advised :)
<eean> dick_turpin: why its good to keep / on a seperate partition from /home
<alexicon> is there an apt flag that gives a bit more package information
<xenol> plz where can i DL br2684ctl for amd64 kubuntu 6.06? plz
<eean> (my prob is solved at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=107714 )
<dick_turpin> Its the Fujitsu Amelo D-7830 thats giving me trouble, its a fresh install on a clean HDD
<reagleBRKLN> i'm using kubuntu edgy with 2.6.17-10-generic  kernel, and want to build a 2.6.20. But i'm having trouble with my booting on my SATA drives. I have a Dell e520 with a Serial ATA AHCI Bios version iSrc, which module do I use?
<econthrust> there are notices that 2.6.20 kernel is buggy and/or not compatible with some HW...use with care
<BluesKaj> reagleBRKLN, one question , ... Why?
<reagleBRKLN> Black5un: couple of reasons, try kvm, beryl, etc.
<dick_turpin> Thanks anyway it was worth asking
<xenol> how can i run draytek vigor318 modem on dapper plz?
<BluesKaj> beryl is buggy at best even on edgy
<atidem> hello
<reagleBRKLN> trying ahci
<BluesKaj> heh, i wonder what atidem question is about ? :)
<atidem> BluesKaj: no question
<xenol> can someone help me to r un vigor318 modem?
<guiden> hi, I want to programs programs in kde
<guiden> program
<guiden> what should I do
<Jack001> Has have installed berkeley DB?
<thompa> i cant seem to access port 8443 on a remote server?
<andy_0> Hi, does anyone here know about BLUETOOTH on Kubuntu, or which channel I could try for some assistance?
<thompa> andy_0: install bluetooth tools, obix stuff etc if its not there already
<Jack001> Has have installed berkeley DB?
<andy_0> thompa: um, my problem is really quite unique, and would requirwe somebody to know quite a lot about bluez-utils I think
<andy_0> My problem isn't just a "I haven't instaled the necessary packages"
<andy_0> Basically from Dapper-> Edgy I now get this hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 7 appearing in my DMESG
<thompa> andy_0: i just use mine for phone and palm synching, dont know about anything else
<andy_0> sure thompa
<andy_0> hopefully someone here might know where I can get help
<andy_0> I've tried #bluez, it seems not active
<thompa> does anyone know why i cant access :8443 port in browser, it works on main box but not laptop?
<The_Machine> how can i use ntfs-3g to read the filesystem of a USB2 external hdd w/ NTFS as the FS on it?
<The_Machine> i don't get how to do it w/ USB drives
<The_Machine> (I do understand internal ones)
<xenol> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<The_Machine> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<incorrect> k3b keeps trying to use /dev/sg not /dev/scd0
<incorrect> how can i force it to use the right device
<MidMark> hi, I've enabled zeroconf, but I cannot see anything that I shared, what I have to do?
<MidMark> I've two computer in the same lan
<hellcattrav> hey folks
<MidMark> I've to install nfs?
<hellcattrav> ive a question, i can access my windows file under /media and i want to listen to my mp3's what do i have to do-
<psb154> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<psb154> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<psb154> 8-)
<hellcattrav> hanx
<MidMark> psb154: nfs is needed to share folders between 2 linux?
<psb154> samba is prolly simpler.
<psb154> !smb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<psb154> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<MidMark> samba betweenn two linux?
<psb154> sure
<hellcattrav> if im running kubuntu how do i add the repositories?
<MidMark> adept->manage repo
<MidMark> psb154: ok
<hellcattrav> amarok aksed me to input password to dowload restricted files, but i don't think it updates
<hellcattrav> ok im at the adept--> manage reposoitores, wheere should i go know?
<MidMark> hellcattrav: enable all repo that are disabled
<MidMark> right click -> enable
<MidMark> then apply and fecth update or something similar
<hellcattrav> the greyed out ones?
<hellcattrav> and how do i know i which one is the one I'd want?
<MidMark> yes, only ones that match with an url, no ones with comments
<MidMark> see the wiki link provided ^
<hellcattrav> yeha thanks
<MidMark> hellcattrav: I suggest you to use Synaptic (from Ubuntu) rather than adept, synaptic does the same things than adept, but I think it's easier and better, you can install it from adept
<MidMark> you can have both of course installed
<hellcattrav> if i installed the ubuntu desktop, would it have synaptic with that?
<hellcattrav> nevermind
<hellcattrav> i answered my own question
<benkong2> Hello all, I think I must have made a mistake. my kubuntu partition was 55GB I had an extra 120GB empty part and so I used gparted and resized. However it still shows 55GB what did I do wrong?
<benkong2> df -h shows 55GB gparted shows 177GB
<psb154> benkong2 what does   df -a   show?
<benkong2> 55GB with 87% used
<Johny_> !mplayer|johny_
<The_Machine> okay, i've read the mounting NTFS partitions stuff that people !ntfs etc. to me
<Johny_> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<benkong2> I ran reiserfs_chk and it reported all ok
<benkong2> that was reiserfsck
<ForgeAus> hellcat you can install synaptic into kubuntu but no its not installed by default
<hellcattrav> ok im in synaptic what am i looking for?
<psb154> benkong2 does: cat /ect/fstab show other hd?
<Johny_> Hey is there any way to launch a movie with mplayer from a full terminal session?
<benkong2> yes it does. It shows my second HD 60GB and it shows the partitions for /home and /media/windows NTFS and /media/share fat32
<mshade> Johny_: you want to launch it in another X session? or in the console..
<Johny_> mshade: In the full console ( alt+f1)
<mshade> you could play it with aalib
<mshade> mplayer -vo aa filename.mpg
<benkong2> Ok now reiserfsck  --check reports Bad root block 0. What do I need to do
<mshade> the problem is, you've got no real interface to the graphics card.  VGAlib might do it, but you'd have to run as root
<psb154> benkong2 if you are sure that the partition exists and has been formated couldn't you simply add it to your /etc/fstab
<PhinnFort> !kickoff
<ubotu> Kickoff is a new KDE menu replacement developed by openSUSE. See http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2331
<benkong2> psb154: I am using the partition now. It is my / partition that I installed kubuntu in
<benkong2> I resized it and now it does not show the increased size
<psb154> i see
<psb154> you've rebooted your brains out I assume?
<benkong2> psb154: yes I have warm and cold boots
<animimotus> hi
<benkong2> I have also run all reiserfs tools
<jhutchins> SuSE is attempting to replace KDE?
<benkong2> All I know to do now is reinstall
<psb154> if you run qparted or whatever it was again now what does it say
<jhutchins> Oh, just the menu.
<benkong2> and use ext3 for all my linux FS
<atidem> Johny_: $ mplayer -vo fbdev file
<psb154> benkong2 if you run qparted or whatever it was again now what does it say
<jhutchins> benkong2: What did you use to resize it?
<Johny_> !fbdev
<benkong2> gparted. I booted from a gparted CD and resized the /dev/hda3 partition
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fbdev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<benkong2> I will reboot using the CD and see what it says.
<animimotus> please, someone has an url to indicate in Adblock module for Konqueror ?
<Johny_> atidem: thanks, I'll give a try
<atidem> Johny_: you are welcome
<psb154> benkong2 you can sudo apt-get install gparted
<benkong2> psb154: yes I can but don't I need to unmount the partition before trying it?
<psb154> benkong2 not just to view the partitioning
<benkong2> ok hold on
<psb154> benkong2 whatever you feel comfortable with.
<blue|palm> Is it at all possible to put different superkaramba objects onto different sides of a beryl cube?
<benkong2> psb154: funny it shows the 177GB partition
<benkong2> psb154: it also shows 170GB used I know that's not true
<Dr_willis> all righty - dare i update the kernel packages now? :)
<psb154> benkong2 oh dear. It does sound like the resize process didn't work properly.
<benkong2> yeah, that's what I suspected
<benkong2> ok BRB I am going to backup and reinstall see ya later and thanks
<psb154> benkong2 good luck.
<hellcattrav> hey firefox keeps closing on me when i go to yahoo
<hellcattrav> i try to sign in to my email and it just closes
<hellcattrav> anyone know why?
<xenol> !msg  ubotu !bestsoftware
<LjL>  /msg ubotu best
<eeos> does anyone know if portaudio is compiled with alsa support?
<CaptainApathy> quick question:  if I want the power manager from Feisty Fawn, is there a way to install it?
<CaptainApathy> without installing the full system
<HymnToLife> I doubt it
<HymnToLife> maybe get the sources packages and compile them on your Edgy
<HymnToLife> but the feisty packages definitely won't work
<CaptainApathy> hm.... I see..
<brett> is there a good channel to go to for help with java coding? they wont let me into#java because my nick isn't registered
<Jucato> !register | brett
<ubotu> brett: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<brett> jucato how quickly can i get registered?
<CaptainApathy> they normally try to make it fairly easy to register
<Jucato> brett: that page has instructions
<brett> ok.. thanks
<Jucato>  /msg nickserv register <password>
<Jucato> just check it
<brett> how do i change my handle?
<brett> what is the command
<Johny_> mshade: Hey the command you gave me doesn't work
<Johny_> mshade:sorry it wasn't you
<newname>  /nick newname
<BrettV> thanks
<BrettV> thanks guys
<MidMark> psb154: I cannot access to samba's other pc, it always timeout
* CaptainApathy whistles as he waits for the compile to complete...
<MidMark> both have the same workgroup, I have create a user in my samba, choosen a shared dir...
<MidMark> what I'm missing?
<CaptainApathy> MidMark:  does the Firewall let the connection in?
<eeos> does anyone know if portaudio is compiled with alsa support?
<psb154> MidMark have you: smbpasswd
<MidMark> psb154: yes smbpasswd -a <user>
<MidMark> CaptainApathy: which firewall?
<MidMark> this works with one windows and one linux, but not with two linux
<CaptainApathy> on the computer that is serving the samba share?
<MidMark> CaptainApathy: I haven't a firewall here
<psb154> MidMark tell me if this link helps: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=12735.msg50821#msg50821
<MidMark> I can view other pc, but when I click to view shared folder -> timeout
<MidMark> smbfs should be installed?
<psb154> MidMark what you describe is symptomatic of not setting up an smb user. The smb user name must be the name and password of a user on the computer you wish to connect to.
<MidMark> psb154: I know, but I created! should I reboot?
<psb154> no
<psb154> MidMark then permissions on the other computer...
<psb154> MidMark how are you creating the shares?
<MidMark> right click on the folder -> share with samba
<eeos> how do you change festival start up settings? the man page is useless.
<Kubunlost> Hi everyone
<Kubunlost>  I just lost my favorite kubuntu application :(   Kaffeine player, it refused to start up ... any idea ?
<MidMark> psb154: kubuntu has a firewall to be set?
<psb154> MidMark not be default.
<zobolococo> guys if i use qtparted and format a partition (ntfs) to fat32 will the content be erased?
<Biovore> yes
<MidMark> so don't know why doesn't work!
<LjL> zobolococo: err... formatting *always* mean that the contents is erased
<psb154> MidMark the folder you are trying to browse is it in a permissions-restricted directory?
<LjL> not securely erased, mind you, but erased
<zobolococo> how can i transform a ntfs partition to a fat32 without erasing its content?
<LjL> zobolococo: you probably can't
<LjL> !convertfs
<Kubunlost> I want my Kaffeine back :(  please help
<ubotu> convertfs: in-place filesystem conversion. In component universe, is extra. Version 20050113-1 (edgy), package size 16 kB, installed size 116 kB
<LjL> this is an (unsafe, and probably not going to work) possibility
<MidMark> it my home under ext3
<Kubunlost>  I can't survive without my daily dose of kaffeine :)
<LjL> actually, it *certainly* won't work with NTFS, so don't even bother
<SlackRat> zobo, u cant
<LjL> just backup and restore
<psb154> MidMark as an experiment create a director in root / and then: sudo chmod 777 newDir
<zobolococo> with norton partition magic you can
<zobolococo> but i cant install it here
<zobolococo> the thing is i am runnong
<SlackRat> where'd  your caffeine go?
<zobolococo> running bitdefender livecd
<psb154> MidMark then make it a share and attempt to connect to it and create a text file in it
<zobolococo> lol its the stupid keyboard... it has the return key on enter place :|
<SlackRat> oops freudian slip, i meant kaffeine
* psb154 makes coffee
<SlackRat> heh
<MidMark> psb154: using ip instead of pc names it works, so it can be naming resolution
<psb154> MidMark, prolly just need to add the puter in your /etc/hosts file
<BrettV> i am attempting to install the jdk through adept... it has been stuck on 23% for ten minutes. I clicked show details and I see a screen that looks like it is waiting for me to click an ok button
<MidMark> psb154: there isn't a graphical way to do that?
<MidMark> just to know
<BrettV> is there something that i need to do?
<SlackRat> Brett Adept can take some time, Java tools are a bit large...
<psb154> Oh yes, konqueror: smb://192.168.0.1/sharName
<CaptainApathy> wooo sound is working again...
<CaptainApathy> I think... I'm not going to test it during class.... >_>
<psb154> MidMark from konqueror: smb://192.168.0.1/sharName
<psb154> MidMark obviously change the ip for puter name or other ip 8-)
<MidMark> ok but I want to say that is there a graphical way to add to hosts file the pc
<psb154> System settings
<CaptainApathy> kwrite? :P
<CaptainApathy> oh
<MidMark> psb154: where in System Settings?
<bdmurray> Is there a way to manually save my KDE session without logging out?  I have set up my session the way I want it but X ocassionally dies on me.
<BrettV> i think it wants me to push ok
<psb154> Under networking, select your network device I believe. Mine right now is doing that thing where it wont prompt me for Administrator password.
<waylandbill> bdmurray: if x dies, it goes back to  the last time you did log out, so make you once you have it set up, that you log out once... if you're crashing X alot anyway.
<bdmurray> waylandbill: I'd rather not log out though.  Is there any way to manually save the session?
<waylandbill> bdmurray: I'd look at .kde/Autostart
<Johny_> some e-mail clients working in the full console mode?
<bdmurray> waylandbill: okay thanks
<waylandbill> is it possible to submit instructions for setting up a wireless card to the (K)ubuntu documentation? They don't seem to have my card and it's a few steps to set up. Can't edit the wiki though for some reason.
<mshade> !mud
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mud - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<waylandbill> I'm talking community documentation of course.
<mshade> anyone know of a good mud client for kubuntu?
<waylandbill> never mind. I can edit the wiki now. must be not logged in before. :-)
<geniusvicks> i keep betting a message saying "adept manager" is aldready opened so I cant use the new window. But I have restarted several times to no avail
<Cuddles_in_KY> anyone awake?
<SlackRat> define awake.... :p
<geniusvicks> anyone ? help
<SlackRat> first check kystemguard and make sure you dont have several adept sessions running now
<psb154> geniusvicks, you have a 'lock' file open somewhere. cd to /etc/apt
* CaptainApathy wishes he was asleep....
<Cuddles_in_KY> correction, the ethernet is realtek rtl8211
<krawek> hi julianad
<psb154> geniusvicks actually check your /var/lib/dpkg directory. Is there a 'lock' file in there?
<geniusvicks> psb154 ya. What hpnd wuz, the aptget stuck when I wuz installing java. After that it aint working
<waylandbill> geniusvicks: probably was looking for you to accept the license. Install java using apt-get or aptitude on the command line.
<waylandbill> (after removing the lock)
<geniusvicks> waylandbill, what is teh command. Also how do I include the plugin for "konqueror" ?
<geniusvicks> *the
<geniusvicks> btw, how do I make double click as the method to open files and not single click
<waylandbill> kpersonalizer will help with that
<slyfox> Why is it that every time I start Kopete it asks me for all my account passwords? I checked for it rto remember passwords and Kwallet is running... ?
<waylandbill> I installed sun-java6-plugin when I installed java. It's in the multiverse.
<jhutchins> slyfox: password saving appears to be somewhat broken in the current kubuntu.
<jhutchins> slyfox: I don't run kwallet, but kmail asks for every password everytime, including the kwallet password.
<jhutchins> slyfox: I tell it to save without using kwallet, it says ok and ignores me.
<slyfox> jhutchins: this sucks
<jhutchins> I think somebody tried to force the system to use kwallet and broke stuff.
<jhutchins> slyfox: File a bugreport.
<jhutchins> slyfox: Or if there's already a bugreport, vote for it.
<geniusvicks> waylandbill, what is the command to install sun java?
<slyfox> jhutchins: not sure if Kwallet i a good idea at all, I like when applications themselfe rememmber passwords
<jhutchins> slyfox: I prefer that myself.
<waylandbill> geniusvicks: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin    that's what I did.
<jhutchins> wallet is to windows for me.
<Johny_> some e-mail clients working in the full console mode?
<dwidmann> slyfox: there are some interesting things you can do with kwallet though
<psb154> geniusvick, System Settings > Mouse > General tab    will allow you to set the number of mouse clicks.
<montca48> [] [watis you name
<Tm_T> Johny_: mail, pine, mutt, just to name a few.
<waylandbill> conceptually you could backup all your passwords by backing up kwallet's data files. I think that's one of the fundamentals of it. Sucks when it doesn't work though
<slyfox> dwidmann: liek that ?
<dwidmann> Have a master password you can remember .... and randomly generate passwords that can only be broken through brute force
<dwidmann> Another way of handling k-wallet is to have your kwallet password blank, then it won't prompt you for the password every time
<Johny_> Tm_T:Thanks. Do they act like clients or only as serwers?
<Johny_> servers
<jhutchins> waylandbill: Think of it as a single point of critical failure.
<montca48> what's up jordo?
<jhutchins> Johny_: Eh?  Clients.  Kmail/korganizer
<waylandbill> dwidmann: if your system is physically secure, you could forgo the master password yes.
<Tm_T> Johny_: Clients ofcourse
<Johny_> jhutchins: no, no I just wanted a console working client in the text mode to organize my mails
<adrian_h> Help! My keyboard stopped working. I'm running Kubuntu 6.06. All of a sudden my keyboard is no longer responsive, although my mouse still works.
<jhutchins> Johny_: Oh.  I like pine.
<montca48> pine?
<jhutchins> Johny_: A lot of people like mutt, but I find it's configuration relatively opaque.
<waylandbill> pine is not elm.
<Johny_> jhutchins: what client would you reccomend?
<jhutchins> Johny_: mail is a pretty minimal client, but it works.  Handy for command-line mailing.
<jhutchins> Johny_: pine.
<jhutchins> Johny_: I have and use both pine and mail on almost all of my systems.
<Johny_> jhutchins: ok, I'll try
<jhutchins> mail may be distributed as nail, that's what Mandriva uses.
<waylandbill> mail is good for scripting when you need to write mail to many users (organizational, not spam of course)
<jhutchins> Yeah, send monitoring reports, etc.
<montca48> pine?
<jhutchins> Great for emergency pages.
<MidMark> psb154: ok now with a computer I can see the other but the countrary is: I can see folders, but when I access then it say "dir not exist" without asking for name and password at all
<Johny_> !pine|montca48
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<waylandbill> montca48: pine is not elm. (that's what the acronym stands for) elm replacement.\
<MidMark> how can I force to ask me the password?
* Sebby2oo7 RO or EN in here?
<jhutchins> Sebby2oo7: en
<Sebby2oo7> vorbiti romana
<jhutchins> !ro > Sebby2oo7
<Sebby2oo7> ?
<Sebby2oo7> huh
<Sebby2oo7> ?
<Sebby2oo7> !ro
<ubotu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<jhutchins> MidMark: What are you sharing folders with?  ntfs or samba?
<jhutchins> er, s/ntfs/nfs/.
<Dave007> hi
<MidMark> samba
<Dave007> ich htte eine frage
<jhutchins> MidMark: Have a look at the "user" definition for the share.
<stamen> hi
<MidMark> I have created user in both pc, what do you mean
<stamen> how to mount usb stick
<jhutchins> Dave007: Sorry, my german's really rusty.
<waylandbill> did you add yourself to samba? i.e. smbpasswd
<jhutchins> !de | Dave007
<ubotu> Dave007: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Dave007> do you speak english
<MidMark> stamen: put it
<stamen> where to look
<stamen> yes I insert it but nothing
<MidMark> ntfs?
<jhutchins> stamen: Yeah, some of 'em don't seem to detect correctly.
<stamen> after lsusb it founds it, but it isn't mountesd
<jhutchins> MidMark: typo.
<MidMark> jhutchins: what?
<jhutchins> MidMark: n'mind.
<Dave007> i have a question?
<stamen> jhutchins:  bulgarin li si
<jhutchins> stamen: Is the stick formatted with ntfs?
<waylandbill> having a unix user doesnt necessarily mean you have a samba user. at some point, one of the dialogs should be calling smbpasswd to add the user to the samba database.
<stamen> actualy it is my phone
<stamen> :)
<jhutchins> stamen: korganizer might find and mount it correctly then.
<MidMark> waylandbill: ok I know and I repeat that I have created the user with smbpasswd -a <user> but it doesn't ask for it!!!
<stamen> I will install it, an I will try
<MidMark> when I access with smb:/ in konqueror i can see pc, I can view shared folders but I cannot enter because it doesn't ask for user&passw
<stamen> if it is listed in /dev for what I have to look
<stamen> as a device
<waylandbill> MidMark: ok. I understand
<jhutchins> stamen: Most likely it's /dev/sda
<jhutchins> stamen: Unless you already have /dev/sda
<stamen> but there is no thing like this :(
<waylandbill> MidMark: you could try using smb4k and see if it prompts for the password.
<jhutchins> stamen: Do dmesg or /var/log/messages say what the device is?
<Dave007> how can i link mei notebook (with kubuntu) to a modem
<stamen> jhutchins: the device is my phone with memorry card
<MidMark> waylandbill: smb4k is a program?
<jhutchins> MidMark: I think you might be able to use a url like smb://user:password@host
<stamen> jhutchins: and it is conected thrue USB
<waylandbill> MidMark: yes. you'd need to apt-get it
<jhutchins> stamen: right.  GO to a console and type dmesg, see if you recognize anything useful.
<BluesKaj> !smb4k
<ubotu> smb4k: A Samba (SMB) share advanced browser for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.1-1 (edgy), package size 1176 kB, installed size 2984 kB
<MidMark> jhutchins: try, but I cannot understand why in one pc it's ok in the other with the same kubuntu nope
<MidMark> try smb4k
<jhutchins> MidMark: different cookies.
<stamen> jhutchins: I think I saw where is the prob.
<stamen> I have recompiled the kernel, and I have removed SCSI support, and the problem is from this
<stamen> jhutchins: am I wright
<jhutchins> stamen: Yes, most USB storage devices are mounted using scsi emulation.
<stamen> jhutchins: and they want SCSI support, are they?
<jhutchins> stamen: Yes.
<jhutchins> stamen: scsi support may help with CD/DVD support as well.
<stamen> jhutchins: ok
<stamen> jhutchins: I will recompile
<BluesKaj> is there such a program that does text character recognition... I have an old document that i'm trying to scan , but the legibility is compromised due to it's age ...does anyone know if such program even exists ?
<jhutchins> stamen: Since it's modular, it won't load and take up memory unless it's needed, so it's fine to leave it enabled.
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: Yes.
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: sane should include ocr.
<BluesKaj> ocr ? is that what that is ? ...DOH !
<stamen> jhutchins: ok
<BluesKaj> I have kooka
<stamen> 10x
<BluesKaj> and it has ocr
<jhutchins> There's also gocr and ocrad.
<hatta> someone should write one and call it ocrap
<BluesKaj> hatta, is it crap ?
<MidMark> waylandbill: with smb4k it ask for password but doesn't use it, it returns this error: "anonymous login successful, share dir doesn't exist"
<MidMark> of course I don't know why anonimous login instead of user and password
<MidMark> seems it wants to use anonymous everytime
<BluesKaj> ok MidMark open kcontrol and find samba in the list , in samba you will see an option to share folders each folder is password protected so it waill ask for your password for each folder or dir that you want to share , but only once , and that's it
<psb154> MidMark, you can set up your shares to be user specific or global.
<psb154> or have I missed something, was away.
<stamen> jhutchins: does usb needs RAID
<MidMark> BluesKaj: try
<stamen> jhutchins: I think it isn't
<jhutchins> stamen: No, usb doesn't need raid.
<guiden> HELP!
<guiden> I want to programme qt stuff, but I don't know which package to install?
<david> #kubuntu-es
<provolik> hi to all
<CaptainApathy> yo
<provolik> Is there someone that can help me about scribus?
<CaptainApathy> I can't... have you asked in there chatroom?
<blue|palm> how do you make a folder writable by all applications?
<provolik> Now I try
<hatta> chmod ugo+w folder
<blue|palm> hatta: can you do that from konqueror?
<CaptainApathy> or chmod a+w folder
<CaptainApathy> :P
<blue|palm> CaptainApathy: Can you do that from konqueror
<hatta> dunno, I don't use it
<jhutchins> blue|palm: No, console.
<blue|palm> jhutchins: thanks
<hatta> I'm sure it can be done through konq
<jhutchins> from a GUI filemanager, it woudl probably be accomplished through right-click/properties.
<blue|palm> jhutchins: tried it, didnt make a difference
<blue|palm> jhutchins: maybe i need a sudo konqueror to be able to do that?
<hatta> yeah you have to be the owner of the directory in order to change its modes
<jhutchins> blue|palm: Unless you own the files, probably.
<blue|palm> jhutchins: i do
<jhutchins> blue|palm: Don't use sudo for running GUI apps though, use kdesu instead.
<blue|palm> jhutchins: gimp still cant overwrite the file though :(
<blue|palm> jhutchins: does it work recursively?
<jhutchins> 1)it's open for editing somewhere else, 2)it's still not set right.
<blue|palm> jhutchins: does chmod work recursively through a folder
<jhutchins> blue|palm: It will work recursively.  chmod -R <mode> <location>
<jhutchins> chown might also be of interest.
<blue|palm> jhutchins: it didnt work recursively because when i went into the folder (subfolder of the one i ran chmod on) and then ran chmod ugo+w * it worked...
<blue|palm> jhutchins: oh it has to have -R thanks
<marcelloDoItBeTt> hi! i need a little help.. how can i see .wmv file with kaffeine?? thnks
<jhutchins> marcelloDoItBeTt: I don't know with kaffeine, but xine or mplayer should handle it.
<jhutchins> !formats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about formats - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<marcelloDoItBeTt> they don't in my kubuntu...
<marcelloDoItBeTt> where can i download em?
<jhutchins> marcelloDoItBeTt: see above
<graft> is there a way to make some patch requests for builds for feisty?
<graft> i.e., there's this 'transparent konsole' patch that there's pretty much no reason not to include
<mauro> graft: im not sure, but i odn thtink its possible, you might wanna ask a MOTU
<parkerw207> Is it possible to get speech recognition on linux ?
<CaptainApathy> parkerw207: probably.  I don't know what packages you would need to install though
<parkerw207> hmm i did instal what it hought was speech recognition but i couldnt findi it once it was installe dlol
<CaptainApathy> hm... and it's not in the kde application list?
<CaptainApathy> or in the system settings?
<parkerw207> nope
<CaptainApathy> hm... dunno then..
<parkerw207> its ok
<david> #kubuntu-es
<jhutchins> Well, let's see, there's a speech reccognition interface for amarok, so I'd say there's speech recognition on linux somewhere.
<tate> Hi, i have problems with my Inet connection. I have a 56 internal kbps modem and kubuntu don't recognize it, but ubuntu does. My first problem is that the app "KPPP (i guess)" didn't find the "resolv.conf" i need to create it, how can i do it? Is there any automatic modem search?
<surgy> ok guys i have 3 things i need to do, 1: i need to format my secondary hdd 2: i need to run a complete system check on my kubuntu operating system to fix any errors there 3: i need to make a 100% complete backup of my kubuntu hdd onto my secondary hdd
<lecci> hi
<lecci> how i can compile a c++ file?
<niklas> hi
<hatta> gcc
<CaptainApathy> do you have the g++ compiler?
<surgy> anyone know the package name of the new sdl ?
<surgy> !sdl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<atphalix> install base-utils pack
<surgy> atphalix: that will give me sdl 1.2+
<surgy> ?
<lecci> yes i have the g++ compiler...
<CaptainApathy> lecci: then g++ filename.cpp
<lecci> ok...try
<jarino> ciao tutti!
<Tessa> Hi, i have an Intel i915 graphics card. When i try to enable some GL screensavers, the screensaver itself just shows up in the upper part of the monitor. So i tried to look at my graphic hardware settings. i changed to administration mode and the window changed to a red frame but doesnt show any content. does anyone have an idea?
<lecci> ty CaptainApathy!!!
<surgy> ok when im compiling dosbox..... i got all the depencys right, ./configure goes through without errors..... then i tried ./make and it doesnt exsist :(
<surgy> so now what?
<_Schlumpf> surgy: try make
<CaptainApathy> yeah, just make
<surgy> cool thnx
<surgy> after "make" what do i do?
<surgy> install-sh ?
<Tessa> make install
<Tessa> sudo make install
<surgy> and then?
<CaptainApathy> use the program
<X2B> Hey guys, I got one question: I wrote an init script to start lircd on my system and inserted it in /etc/init.d and with "update-rc.d scriptname defaults" I added it into the single rc.? dirs... So I got the links but it still won't work... What can I do?
<Dr_willis> be sure its executable?
<osum> hello
<Dr_willis> id just toss the commands in the rc.local script myself.
<Dr_willis> but im lazy
<surgy> dr_willis: it works, my next question, is it installed in the source directory? or can i delete it? and if so will it mess it up to move the source directory?
<X2B> it is -rwxr-xr-x
<osum> ....test
<X2B> just like all the others
<osum> ok, bye
<Alllex> Hi everyone- I was just wandering, what's the best C++ compiler for Linux (kubuntu 6.10)
<Dr_willis> surgy,  if you did a 'sudo make install' then it installed whever it was confgured to install to.
<X2B> Alllex: gcc
<moparisthebest> gcc Alllex
<X2B> g++
<Alllex> Thanks
<Dr_willis> is there any otehr C compiler?
<Dr_willis> C++ even.. intel has some alternative dont they.. but other then that..
<surgy> dr_willis: i just ran ./configure with no parameters, how do i know where it was configured to install?
<Dr_willis> surgy,  watch what happens when you did a  make install
<X2B> surgy: Or run: ./configure --prefix=`kde-config --prefix`
<Dr_willis> if it was a kde app.
<X2B> ok sry ^^
<Dr_willis> im not sure what hes compiling exactly. :) but X2B  suggestion is often needed to compule the kde themes and other kde apps.
<Dr_willis> and get them to install to the right place
<surgy> dr_willis: thats alot..... any hints to narrow it down?
<X2B> Well I have never compiled anything else by myself ^^
<Dr_willis> surgy,  i LOOK at the output and see where it installs to..
<surgy> i have just compiled dosbox
<Dr_willis> if it installs to the wrong place i use the --prefix= option to fix it
<surgy> dr_willis: im looking but it enters and leaves dozens of directories
<Dr_willis> often i make things install to /home/myusername/opt
<Dr_willis> surgy,  and the path to these dirs are? /usr/???  /opt/???
<tate> Hi, i have problems with my Inet connection. I have a 56 internal kbps modem and kubuntu don't recognize it, but ubuntu does. My first problem is that the app "KPPP (i guess)" didn't find the "resolv.conf" i need to create it, how can i do it? Is there any automatic modem search?
<X2B> but would rc.local work like a shell script?
<Dr_willis> X2B,  it should. ive done a lot of things with rc.local
<Dr_willis> X2B,  you dont need to use 'sudo whatever' in there either.
<surgy> make[4] : Leaving directory `/home/surgy/Desktop/dosbox-0.65/src/hardware'
<X2B> ok, i will try that thx
<Alllex> Guys- do I just type in "gpp <filename>" into the cmd console? Because I'm getting alot of errors with my C++ files?
<surgy> so it is installed in the source directory
<Alllex> gcc*
<Dr_willis> if you did a make install it should be copying some stuff to /usr/bin most likely. or /usr/local/bin (also common)
<CaptainApathy> Alllex: try g++
<Alllex> Command not find
<Dr_willis> leaving --> it went to that dir.. and compiled stuff in there.. then went out and on to the next dir.
<Alllex> gcc works- but has errors..
<CaptainApathy> do you have a c++ compiler installed?
<Alllex> Yeah- that could be the prob..
<CaptainApathy> ok, install g++ :P
<Alllex> Thanks- I assumed Kubuntu had one installed seeing as the gcc command worked- but... Heh..
<CaptainApathy> gcc is standard for *nix, but not g++
<Alllex> That would explain
<Alllex> THanks
<tate> Why ubuntu recognize my internal modem and kubuntu don't?
<atphalix> I have a problem with the eagle-usb modem package shiped with ubuntu
<atphalix> but I sucessfully instaled the modem from source
<surgy> kewl moved directory and it works
<Dr_willis> surgy,  but is it using the version you compiled.. or the older version in the repos
<surgy> dr_willis: what is the version in the repos?
<Dr_willis> !find dosbox
<ubotu> Found: dosbox
<Dr_willis> you decided to use the source.. befor checking if the repos were even up to date?
<Dr_willis> !info dosbox
<ubotu> dosbox: A x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA/SVGA graphics, sound and DOS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.65-1 (edgy), package size 506 kB, installed size 1388 kB
<surgy> lol it is up to date both repos and my compile
<Dr_willis> which seems to me TO be one of the few packages that is up to date...
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> thats amazing..
<surgy> dr_willis: i need to learn how to compile from source, so i chose a non essential thing :) and it turned out awsome
* Dr_willis goes back to playing DUNEII on dosbox.
<Dr_willis> my system is so screwy right now - i cant even isntall a lot of the dev packages and stuff.
<atphalix> Dr_willis: it is the version that I compiled from the official eagle-usb site
<surgy> dr_willis: how do i do a full system scan? im looking for something like scan disk
<atphalix> the ubuntu package is broken
<Dr_willis> surgy,  you are thinking in windows terms then.
<Dr_willis> surgy,  when the linux system boots.. if it finds problems - it 'should' fsck the drives thus 'scandisk'ing them for errors
<surgy> dr_willis: not exactly every thirty restarts it forces this type of check
<Dr_willis> it WILL scan if it finds a problem
<Dr_willis> or it should. :)
<Dr_willis> the eveyr 30 is a 'force to check just in case' option.
<surgy> ok
<mildner> hi
<surgy> now whats a good program to format my secondary hdd?
<Dr_willis> just power off the system now with the disks all mounted.. and see what happens when you power up.
<mildner> where can I get help in german?
<pdinoto> Hi. Need help to diagnose a frecuent 1-2min desktop freeze on a Lenovo 3000 N100 laptop.
<Admiral_Chicago> !dr
<Dr_willis> surgy,  mkfs is 'the' program to format drives. :)  unles sya want a fancy gui/partition tool like qtparted
<Admiral_Chicago> no, tha's not it.
<Admiral_Chicago> !dr
<Admiral_Chicago> the bots are going nuts...
<Dr_willis> well you format 'filesystems' that you make on the drives by partitioning the drive with fdisk. or similer.
<atphalix> or qtparted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<surgy> dr_willis: you know i want the gui :)
<Dr_willis> surgy,  thats not what you asked for.. so Phhhhhhhhhhhhhhhht
<Dr_willis> i could of had the thing fdisked and formating by the time it tool ya to ask the question.. :)
<surgy> dr_willis: lol
<Dr_willis> by the time the gui loaded even...
<surgy> dr_willis: what backup program do you suggest?
* Dr_willis is Hard Core.
<Dr_willis> Depends on how/what your needs are - i tend to use 'mondo/mindi' to backup my whole system
<Dr_willis> well work time for me. byee
<surgy> dr_willis: i need something so that after i reinstall linux i can restore it to its exact condition as it is today with all my programs and everything
<surgy> by :(
<jeff_> HI, all.  Quick question about Kate and .kateproject files -- are they supported/used anymore?
<jeff_> Or has that functionality been kind of taken over by the sessions?
<atphalix> surgey: you need to save your disk to an iso image
<surgy> atphalix: you have a 40gb disk?
<rooi> anyone try triple boot on a macbookpro yet? (mac os x, win xp, kubuntu)
<surgy> atphalix: i just want to be able to make a complete backup and have a complete restore when i need it including my gui settings my drivers my fstab my movies everything
<blue|palm> Beryl: when using CTRL + ALT + LMB to rotate the cube, the windows zoom off the surface (quite a distance for me) i would like to lessen the distance they come off the face of the cube, is it possible?
<surgy> blue|palm: try #beryl
<blue|palm> surgy: no ones replying :( so i thought it try here
<blue|palm> surgy: thanks tho
<Admiral_Chicago> blue|palm: #ubuntu-effects ?
<surgy> blue|palm i tried beryl and didnt like it or i whould help you :( sorry and best of luck
<rooi> anyone install kubuntu using a swap file instead of a swap partition?
<rooi> trying this out but am unable to get around having to format /
<atphalix> what about installing into an ext3 file instead of partition?!
<blue|palm> surgy: thanks
<rooi> ?? didnt quite get ur question
<blue|palm> Admiral_Chicago: lol, the only guy responding in there doesnt know
<rooi> i've got a single partition that im trying to install on
<rooi> have created the swap file on it
<rooi> and am not following the install gui
<rooi> it gets to a point where you pick the mount / and the partition /dev/sda3
<rooi> it says you MUST reformat this, but if i do that then i lose my swap file
<rooi> wondering if there is any way around this
<rooi> sorry, few lines up - i AM following the install giu
<rooi> gui too.
<underdog5004> is there a modifier for ls to view hidden files?
<rooi> ls -a
<rooi> all hidden files with begin with a "."
<rooi> ".imahiddenfile"
<MidMark> at the end with one computer it ask for user and password with smb4k but it totally doesn't care about that, so I resolved with smb://user:password@pc
<MidMark> but I still don't know why one computer try always anonimity instead of asks for user and password and USE them
<MidMark> waylandbill: ^
<MidMark> jhutchins: ^
<nscad_nathan> anyone know if a firewall would block svn access?
<Admiral_Chicago> nscad_nathan: no it shouldn1t
<Admiral_Chicago> shouldnt*
<ciga> hi
<ciga> I have a double layered DVD-RAM (9.4GB). how do I use it with kubuntu?
<mX> is it possible to make an installable preconfigured version of kubuntu?
<soulrider> !help
<soulrider> is the bot gone
<soulrider> ?
<soulrider> oh no
<Admiral_Chicago> soulrider: yes
<Admiral_Chicago> there he is
<soulrider> no, i dont need help
<soulrider> ahh :)
<soulrider> !botsnack
<soulrider> i just cant live without this bot
<arriesp> bye people
<soulrider> bye arriesp
<soulrider> the bot sint really responding
<ubotu> Yum!
<tino_> hi all
<tino_> I have a different question
<Admiral_Chicago> ask
<tino_> I look to a app for show all exported functions of a shared library
<aseigo> nm
<nscad_nathan> Admiral_Chicago  - I'
<nscad_nathan> I'm trying to check out from svn.skolelinux.org and it doesn't connect
<nscad_nathan> any ideas why that might be?
<tino_> i have see the "Dependency walker" on windows
<nscad_nathan> I am behind a schools firewall, which is why I thought that might be it
<Admiral_Chicago> i can ping it, so it's not down
<nscad_nathan> blarghhh
<Admiral_Chicago> they might have blocked the port
<tino_> can everyone help me?
<soulrider> do they ahve kubuntu at yoour school ? or is this your computer
<sittisal> tino_: ask
<hatta> no, everyone can not help you
<hatta> someone can help you maybe
<tino_> Ok again. I have see on a windows client the App dependency walker and now i look on Ubuntu..
<sittisal> tino_: if we don't know the question who can help you?
<vontux> how do I format a thumbdrive that is in a file format not automounted by ubuntu?
<sturts> anyone have xgl going on kubuntu?
<sittisal> tino_: if you are italian and you have some difficult to explain contact me in pvt...
<tino_> sittisal: no i are a swiss :->
<sittisal> lol
<sittisal> tino_: the question?
<tino_> sittistal: Do you have an idea?
<sittisal> what is the app dependency walker?
<vontux> how do I format a thumbdrive that is in a file format not automounted by ubuntu?
<tino_> sittisal:http://www.dependencywalker.com/
<apollo2011> I am having some trouble with the ubuntu repos. I am trying to install the kde-devel package, but it won't install because there are some package dependencies that are not going to be installed. Can someone help me?
<sturts> mount /dev/sda? /mnt/thumbdrive
<hatta> you shouldn't format mounted volumes
<sturts> apt-get build-dep xxx apollo
<sittisal> tino_: ok... now it's clear
<sittisal> i don't know if exist any kind of this software for linux
<dr_> hhelo
<tino_> oooh no.
<sittisal> maybe ld
<sittisal> yes...
<dr_> 56666666666666666666666666666666
<sittisal> try ld from shel with a linux app
<sittisal> shell
<tino_> ld? Its not ldd?
<apollo2011> sturts: I still get this output afterward: http://pastebin.com/881605
<sturts> did you get an error when you did build-dep?
<apollo2011> no
<sturts> try that..
<apollo2011> $ sudo apt-get build-dep kde-devel
<apollo2011> Reading package lists... Done
<apollo2011> Building dependency tree
<apollo2011> Reading state information... Done
<apollo2011> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<apollo2011> ksut@Playroom1-Kubuntu:/usr/local/src/kpilot$
<vontux> hatta: lets say that the drive I am trying to format is not in a format recognized by ubuntu, will it be in /dev?
<sturts> yes
<Lynoure> apollo2011: out of curiousity, are you on edgy or dapper?
<apollo2011> edgy
<vontux> sturts: thankyou
<sturts> no prob
<Lynoure> apollo2011: good (otherwise I would have told you kpilot is not syncing because of the kernel, not because of kpilot)
<xubuntutester> hello
<Lynoure> xubuntutester: there might be #xubuntu too, if you need it
<apollo2011> Lynoure: ur very observant to figure out I was working on fixing kpilot :-)  I am trying to follow the directions in Linux Journal on how to fix it, and it says you may need to install kde-devel and I got a make error saying I was missing kde development files so I went to install that package, and it won't install
<xubuntutester> in xubuntu they send me to here
<xubuntutester> i try to start kasablanca but every time he says
<xubuntutester> /usr/local/kde/bin/kasablanca
<xubuntutester> kasablanca: cannot connect to X server
<Lynoure> apollo2011: What kind of problem you have with it? I cannot probably help much, but I want to know what else is wrong with the palm stuff.
<xubuntutester> i send ./configure ,make and make install as root
<apollo2011> Lynoure: with installing kde-devel or with kpilot?
<Lynoure> apollo2011: with kpilot
<SolidSource> !ICQ
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<casev01> hi
<casev01> how can i install qmake?
<casev01> i need some repo?
<apollo2011> Lynoure: I know I had it working awhile ago, but I stop using my Palm Tungsten T, so I have tried syncing in awhile. I want to start using it again so I started up kpilot and now everytime I sync, new stuff on the Palm gets synced to the PC, but not vice versa. Sometimes, the entry on the PDA gets deleted, while it is retained on the PC. I have found several complaints on the Internet that this is a bug in the current Ubuntu version of kpilot. Linux
<apollo2011>  Journal now has a fix for it, but obviously, I can't compile the new kpilot until I have the proper packages installed.
<sturts> anyone have xgl going?
<xubuntutester> noody a idea to my problem?
<Lynoure> apollo2011: oh, that's irritating.
<apollo2011> Lynoure: If ur interesed, here is the Linux Journal piece: http://pastebin.com/881621 I also found a bug for the kde-devel package problem: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-kde/+bug/79101
<casev01> nobody knows...
<Lynoure> apollo2011: Good to hear it has been reported. Thanks
<Huey> is there a way to find out which package was responsible for installing a certain file on the system?
<ciga> dpkg -S somefile
<rooi> is there a workaround for doing the install and not formatting the partition?
<Lynoure> casev01: Did apt-cache search qmake  already/
<Lynoure> ?
<marcel> hi
<Lynoure> casev01: If you have not, time to learn to use that command now :)
<Lynoure> casev01: then do apt-cache show thefirstpackagenameshown
<marcel> I am trying to install updates and I get a message "could not exec dpkg!"any ideas?
<shadowhywind> is there someway to limit a programs usage of ram?
<LjL> shadowhywind: i don't know. there is a way to limit an *user's* usage of RAM, though
<shadowhywind> i don't want to limit the user as a whole, just one program.. mostly just Wine, becuase it likes eating all my ram
<XVampireX> People, how can I change my accounts picture?
<casev01> it doesnt find any package :(
<KiPSeRoN> !vcd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vcd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<casev01> i found this... in spanish
<casev01> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/32331
<soulrider> casev01: do you speak spanish? if not i could translate for you
<duckdown> Hi all.. I need help from someone who knows the SSH command pretty good, is there an ssh support channel anywehre
<casev01> yes
<casev01> ;)
<Lynoure> duckdown: just ask the question?
<Lynoure> duckdown: ssh is common, many people know it pretty good.
<duckdown> I would need help from someone with PuTTY so I can show them what I mean :(  it's probably a very simple solution, regarding syntax
<Lynoure> casev01: It should find qt3-dev-tools
<duckdown> I am using ssh -D#### to open a socks proxy from the host I SSH to, but in PuTTY i can click a box that says "allow outside users" as well, so another machine on my network can also use it.  But that port appears closed to anyone except that computer
<duckdown> its just manipulating the ssh command some how to make it listen for all computers
<casev01> yhx
<casev01> thx
<sturts> anyone running xgl?
<jhutchins> duckdown: What is it you're trying to do?
<duckdown> okay
<jhutchins> duckdown: Do you want (all) other computers to be able to connect to your linux box?
<HymnToLife> sturts, help for XGL in #ubuntu-effects please
<duckdown> ya, if i have 2 computers, 'hive' and 'trace', then once 'hive' establishes an ssh connection to the vpn, hive can redirect applications to 'localhost:####' , but 'trace' cannot enter 'hive:####' because that port isn't listening to anybody except localhost
<duckdown> in putty theres a little tick box
<duckdown> that makes it listen for all computers rather than just the localhost
<duckdown> im just using 'ssh -D#### my.outside.network.com'
<lnxmomo> hi
<lnxmomo> anyone hear?
<HymnToLife> lnxmomo, about 350 people
<casev01> mm, someone knows how to install uira?
<hatta> I know how to install ufia
<casev01> ufia?
<hatta> it's a joke, nm
<casev01> :s
<casev01> xD
<lnxmomo> hi
<atidem> hello
<lnxmomo> i am using 64 bit and i cnt seem to install kde themes using kcontrol. it says theme has no preview and wont apply it. i am trying to install this http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=27578
<lnxmomo> i untarred this b4 anyone says anything
<sturts> I'm fucking bored
<LjL> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<soulrider> lol  LjL
<hatta> family friendly?  how does one get a family?
<hatta> doesn't get much more friendly than that
<sturts> how many familys run linux?
<lnxmomo> mine does
<soulrider> sturts: lots
<x_link> Hi
<lnxmomo> anyone answer my question?
<gregd> not likely. svn over http is most common.
<sturts> hey look its a cock but its smaller
<MidMark> hi, someone know a program that can put a password into my pdf files?
<sturts> google midmark
<maku> do i need to do anything special to get amarok to play audio cds?
<sturts> no
<maku> mine wont recognize them
<MidMark> sturts: wow I didn't know about google, now I will google about google
<MidMark> anyone else?
<omgponiezlol> anyone else have issues updating python on dapper
<omgponiezlol> iirc, there was a fix for the edgy release
<lnxmomo> can anyone tell me how i can get a mac os launcher thing at the bottom of my screen,
<lnxmomo> not a superkaramba one
<omgponiezlol> also, iirc the depends was python 2.4* not python 2.4=>
<casev01> i need a flash editor in linux
<casev01> someone knows one?
<Lynoure> lnxmomo: mac os launcher? Are you serious?
<hellcattrav> i still can't figuire out the repositories to get amarok to play mp3's
<xenol> !source-o-matic
<hellcattrav> i looked with both synaptic and adept
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<xenol> well build sources.lst on that link
<sturts> what?
<xenol> hellcattrav: i mean use  http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic and u need to isntall libxine-extracodecs
<Lynoure> lnxmomo: You get that by installing mac os. It's not free software.
<hellcattrav> oh
<hellcattrav> xenol: can i install that with adept or synaptic?
<atidem> casev01: f4l
<hellcattrav> and i can't open that link
<hellcattrav> error
<Vuen> hi, has anyone managed to configure ktorrent to proxy tracker communications?
<Vuen> it doesn't seem to want to do it here.
<hellcattrav> never mind
<javier> hola canijos
<hellcattrav> ok should i include source repositories?
<hellcattrav> ok idk what im doing
<extern> what is the command to end a task?
<atidem> extern: kill
<theD3viL> why apollon dont want to connect to any gift-?[22:01:38]  (#) T@nChy (#) says:
<theD3viL> papa =**
<theD3viL> [22:01:55]  theD3viL says:
<theD3viL> na kaj ??
<theD3viL> [22:02:51]  theD3viL says:
<theD3viL> js mam tud tebe rd ?!?!
<theD3viL> [22:02:53]  theD3viL says:
<theD3viL> na to?? =)
<Bastok> Bonjour
<julle> When i do a apt-get update it always hangs at 99% waiting for header, how do i fix this?
<sturts> this apt has super cow powers!
<ricmik> Hi! Does anyone know how I get java to work i firefox on Kubuntu?
<hellcattrav> hey if i name a file school year 2006-2007 would that cause problems? if theres spaces?
<ricmik> I have java-common installed
<zorglu_> julle: seems a bad sources.list. one repository being unreachable
<zorglu_> !source | julle
<ubotu> julle: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<dz70ftracker> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<dz70ftracker> that might also be useful
<zorglu_> julle: the link from dz70ftracker is likely more usefull indeed
<julle> dz70ftracker: and zorglu_ thank you all!
<zorglu_> !java | ricmik
<ubotu> ricmik: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ricmik> zorglu_: I've already installed java-common with apt-get.. Azureus works, but it doesn't look like Firefox knows that it's installed..?
<zorglu_> ricmik: you did what is explain on the page ?
<ricmik> no, sorry
<ricmik> I'll read it ;)
<zorglu_> ricmik: good :)
<extern> after the fglrx driver update, glxinfo says "direct rendering: no", it should be yes
<extern> what might be wrong?
<Alllex> Hi everyone- I hopefully- have just installed GPP onto Kubuntu 6.10
<Alllex> Is there anyway I can check if it has been succesful?
<equinoxeB> hy there...
<ereslibre> hi... i have just installed kubuntu on my laptop (on desktop i have gentoo) and i wonder how to set up a wireless network with wpa protected password... i only can see wep...
<equinoxeB> I can't manage to run XGL right...
<equinoxeB> I have Beryl...
<equinoxeB> and it's VERY SLOW
<NightBird> ereslibre, me too :-\
<NightBird> equinoxeB, are you using ati?
<equinoxeB> yes...
<equinoxeB> 8.32 prop drivers
<equinoxeB> installed ok...
<SpAwN> anyone know of a free service like no-ip's port 80 redirect?....my isp blocks port 80 and id like to run apache on a off number port. but the no-ip service either uses my ip in the adress bar or puts a border around the page
<NightBird> ok... are they actually working?
<equinoxeB> warcraft is workin' fine...
<equinoxeB> :)
<Alllex> Hi everyone- I hopefully- have just installed GPP onto Kubuntu 6.10
<Alllex>  Is there anyway I can check if it has been succesful?
<NightBird> so if you run fglrxinfo, it tells you you are using an OpenGL vendor string "ATI Technologies Inc."?
<equinoxeB> yes, it does
<NightBird> ok, are you telling xgl to use screen 1?
<equinoxeB> oh
<equinoxeB> damn
<equinoxeB> it doesn't anymore...
<equinoxeB> DAMN
<NightBird> are you using xgl right now?
<equinoxeB> no, kde...
<NightBird> if so, then that is probably expected...
<equinoxeB> yup
<equinoxeB> it worked... :|
<NightBird> the only reason why it wouldn't is because your graphics card supports multiple openGL instances...
<equinoxeB> I had ATI :P
<NightBird> ok, you'll need to fix the driver problem first
<NightBird> :P
<equinoxeB> I think I get MESA everytime I'm running adept
<equinoxeB> and full upgrade...
<equinoxeB> guess it overwrites my drivers...
<NightBird> it shouldn't
<equinoxeB> Is there a way to block MESA?
<NightBird> I would check dmesg for errors from the ati driver trying to start up
<equinoxeB> I mean... kill.... destroy...
<equinoxeB> something REASLLY BAD...
<equinoxeB> :P
<NightBird> no, don't block mesa, just make sure ati works, and that it defaults to it
<equinoxeB> I'll just reinstall the drivers... AGAIN... :|
<NightBird> no
<NightBird> check the messages
<NightBird> there may be an message in there that tells you why it stoped working
<equinoxeB> X logs?
<NightBird> maybe, but try dmesg | grep fglrx
<equinoxeB> something about card not DRI capable...
<equinoxeB> I'll reinstall :)
<NightBird> ok...
<equinoxeB> 10x man.
<equinoxeB> I'll be back and worship (if it works L) )
<equinoxeB> :)
<NightBird> I'm sure there is an easier way to do it then reinstalling, but if you want to do that, then have fun
<equinoxeB> I don't want to.
<NightBird> well... maybe not easier.... but a better way maybe
<equinoxeB> but I don't have the master log skill :P
<surgy> how do i assign a particular partition to a mount point?
<surgy> i have a hard drive (sda) that i just formated and i saved my old mountpoint now i wish to remount the hdd to the old mountpoint how do i do this?
<NightBird> surgy, I think you'll want to edit the /etc/fstab file
<surgy> nightbird, i assumed that, but what exactly do i add?
<NightBird> surgy, I'm.... not sure... :P
<NightBird> can you mount it normally?
<NightBird> like kubuntu auto mounts filesystems to /media/*
<surgy> nightbird using the command sudo mount /storage            no becuase the new paritions are not set to the mount point /storage
<surgy> here is my fstab http://pastebin.com/881697 wanna take a look?
<NightBird> ok, do you know where the drive is located in the /dev/ directory?
<surgy> nightbird: /dev/sda
<NightBird> ok, have you tried mounting that to /storage?
<surgy> how?
<ricmik> One more question.. in Windows, backspace will navigate back in web-browsers (as well as shift-backspace navigates forward..) how can I change KDE to behave in the same way?
<xenol> plz in this # chmod u+x /usr/sbin/stdsl.sh the # symbol means sudo?
<surgy> xenol: no # means comment
<NightBird> try "mount -t autofs /dev/sda /storage"
<NightBird> (to surgy)
<NightBird> or if you know the file system, you can tell it to use that filesystem instead
<surgy> nightbird: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda,
<NightBird> is sda the physical drive, or the partition?
<surgy> nightbird let me verify that? will you pm me to keep clutter down?
<xenol> surgy: if i want to u se chmod i need to add it to stdsl.sh or just  type it to terminal?
<surgy> xenol: got me there
<xenol> surgy: my friend is having problems  with vigor318 adsl modem
<surgy> xenol: never tried that i always had broadband......
<xenol> surgy: well i need some help # chmod u+x /usr/sbin/stdsl.sh so it start evrytime he starts his kubuntu i need to add this to the stdsl.sh with kate ?
<surgy> xenol: like i said twice i dont know
<xenol> surgy: any ideas where i could get help plz?
<surgy> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<surgy> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Staren> adept says I have gcc installed -- How do I enable c++ support?
<Gretl> Staren:  you called it with g++ ?
<ricmik> are there any software that I can use to control CPU-speed on a Centrino processor?
<Staren> I tried to compile a program I downloaded and it said cpp failed the sanity check.
<Staren> google leads me to suspect this means c++ isn't enabled.
<TheDebugger> Staren: g++ :)
<Staren> I called it with ./configure
<Staren> for the program. I'll check what that called...
<Gretl> you have to install the essentials
<Staren> g++ says command not found.
<ken76> ciao
<Staren> adept says the gcc package is installed though.
<ken76> hello!!!
<Gretl> Staren: you have to install the essential building tools
<Gretl> look in adept for the whole package
<jbranco> staren, you have to install g++
<Staren> what is the package name? g++?
<jbranco> yes
<jbranco> search for that
<Staren> Ah, thanks!
<mrb137> anyone else running vmware with edgy run into a problem starting vmware server after latest linux-headers update?
<TheDebugger> Staren: No..
<TheDebugger> Staren: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<TheDebugger> Staren: This will install everything you need
<Staren> Thanks! Now it says
<Staren> Err, it worked, but now it says it can't find something else.
<Staren> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Staren> X is a rather vague description for it to give me... What's X?
<cntb> howto bkp mbr and bootsector with dd command ?
<jbranco> staren: sorry can't help you there, once i downloaded g++ i was able to compile c++ programs without problems
<dabear> hi, ehm, do anyone know how i Can open links from chat to konqueror in a new tab, and not a new window?
<Gretl> right click and select so
<dabear> ont work
<Gretl> ups sorry
<dabear> wont
<Gretl> yap sorry just saw that
<dabear> that opens in a window, not tab...
<ricmik> How can I control the speed of a speedstep processor.. anyone?
<cntb> dabear solution IMHO is copy link to clipboard, open new tab paste address
<dabear_> disconnected there...
<dabear_> cntb, you said something more?
<slyfox> Any idea what minutes does Kcron need? I get this
<slyfox> kcronlomMha.tmp":1: bad minute
<slyfox> errors in crontab file, can't install.
<dabear_> that's what I'm doing now :p
<surgy> how do i give permission to read + write +execute to all users for a given partition and mount point?
<slyfox> surgy: fmode=0777 did you try that?
<surgy> ummm is that the whole command?
<slyfox> surgy: fmode=777
<slyfox> surgy: not sure :) I am a noob maybe somethinkg like sudo chmod fmode=777
<surgy> bash: fmode: command not found
<Gretl> chmod
<Gretl> you can use the gui in system settings
<vcef> hi
<vcef> how do I change default application for certain file extensions which is offered by firefox's open dialog?
<surgy> hi
<Gretl> or open konq as admin right click on file and adjust permissions
<vcef> for example - I click on link to pdf file and dialog appears which asks me if I want to save the file or open it with default app
<surgy> gretl: lol you dont know how funny that is to me :) but not an option at this point
<vcef> and I want to change that default app from evince to kpdf
<dabear_> web behaviour -> advanced  :D
<dabear_> found it! open in tab when called externally ....
<angasule> !soundblaster
<ubotu> soundblaster is If you need help with setting up your soundblaster card, then visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundcardsWithHardwareSynth
<vcef>  I want to change the default application which firefox offers me when I click on a link to pdf file and it asks wheter I want to save or open. How do I do that?
<xenol> plz if i want one file to start after pc turns on i need to use chmod in konsole or edit that sh and add chmod there?
<dettoaltrimenti_> in KPPP, how do I enable pulse dialing?
<specialbuddy> is there a way to get the wireless assistant to work without entering my pass everytime?
<xenol> how is that possible that i dont have enough persmissions to enter lost+found in my home?
<NightBird> nope, it requires a super user's abilities
<NightBird> er... that was to specialbuddy
<specialbuddy> can I give myself super user abilities so I don't have to enter the pass because it's really annoying
<NightBird> specialbuddy, it's possible, but strongly discouraged due to the massive abilities you give yourself to royally screw up your system
<specialbuddy> yeah
<specialbuddy> I just want it for that app
<specialbuddy> not the rest
<xenol> plz how can i make gziped backup using dd?
<NightBird> I don't know of how to automate logging in for a certain program
<angasule> do current linux drivers for the Sound Blaster Live! 5.1 support anything in hardware aside from MIDI? Does the 5.1 work well in both digital and analog?
<morghanphoenix> what's the thing that monitors processes in KDE? Something is still running at 100% CPU and I need to kill it but don't know the process ID.
<angasule> morghanphoenix: top runs in a console and will tell you, I guess there must be ktop or something...
<flaccid> ksysguard
<pwn4tt4ck> #kubuntu-offtopic
<pwn4tt4ck> err
<flaccid> ctrl + esc with kde default shortcuts
<pwn4tt4ck> what is the offtopic?
<pwn4tt4ck> that is
<pwn4tt4ck> kthx
<pwn4tt4ck> bye
<NightBird> did you hear about the boxing pirate?  He had a killer left hook!
<flaccid> bye bye
<morghanphoenix> GNU Chess engine it was
<flaccid> yeah that thing goes hectic
<morghanphoenix> Knights didn't kill it when I quit
<flaccid> i wish they would fix that up
<flaccid> its annoying
<dettoaltrimenti_> anyone here
<flaccid> there is 322 nicks
<NightBird> that there are
<morghanphoenix> 322 by the count on the side of my client
<flaccid> just reduced by one thanks to snikker
<flaccid> hmm wb
<dettoaltrimenti_> I'm trying to install drivers and I need to put file bcmwl5.inf into /usr/sbin but I don't have permission- how can I copy the file using the terminal
<morghanphoenix> sudo cp it, or kdesu a konqeror session
<flaccid> dettoaltrimenti_: sudo mv bcmwl5.in /usr/sbin
<flaccid> yeah mv for move cp for copy
<graft> wait, what?
<graft> you need to copy bcmwl5.inf into /usr/sbin?!
<snikker> flaccid: why thanks to snikker?
<flaccid> yeah i don't know why you would need it
<dettoaltrimenti_> thanks
<flaccid> snikker: just a crap joke about the number of people here soz
<graft> dettoaltrimenti_: you're almost certainly doing something wrong, there
<snikker> flaccid: oh, ok :-)
<morghanphoenix> I use krusader, nice little file manager.
<flaccid> the /usr/sbin is for system binaries. a .inf looks like a windows driver file
<flaccid> krusader is like my biatch at work
<flaccid> so good
<morghanphoenix> Whenever I'm updating anything I keep a root mode krusader session open to move packages to my backup section on the external drive, keep a backup of all packages and source I have installed.
<hatta> krusader is so nice
<graft> has anyone ever got this avant window manager working?
<hatta> only file manager that's ever been able to bring me back from the command line
<flaccid> same hatta
<flaccid> time to get coffeee. i'm asleep
<flaccid> bbs
<morghanphoenix> Between krusader and yakuake I'm set.
<hatta> yakuake eh
* hatta googles
<JohnFlux> eww
<angasule> it's a quake-like console, it's great :)
<JohnFlux> that's that japanese porn act i think
<morghanphoenix> Terminal, drops down from the top of your screen
<JohnFlux> oh
<dettoaltrimenti_> graft: yeah I probably was. I'm trying to get the wireless working on another laptop- I installed ndiswrapper and am following these instructions now: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683
<JohnFlux> not what I was thinking of
<angasule> JohnFlux: bukakke? not the same thing :P
<morghanphoenix> Pretty, hides out of the way with the push of F12, and keeps all my terminal session in nice little named tabs.
<dettoaltrimenti_> graft: but the last few lines don't work because there is no /etc/ndiswrapper, I don't know why
<hatta> interesting
<hatta> does it work if you're not using the whole kde environment?
<vegas> what's the off-topic channel again?
<hatta> krusader and amarok are the only kde apps I use realy
<morghanphoenix> Not sure, never tried it in fluxbox, and don't have gnome
<graft> hatta: probably the key bindings wont work
<morghanphoenix> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<graft> dettoaltrimenti_: hrm... never used ndiswrapper, so can't help a whole lot
<morghanphoenix> Amarok is my friend, better for managing my iPod than iTunes is.
<vegas> i need to get a new ipod
<anatoly> hello
<vegas> i kind of miss mine
<vegas> but...can't really justify it...i just use my psp most of the time
#kubuntu 2007-02-16
<morghanphoenix> laters all
<vegas> amarok does kick ass...can't wait for my media center pc to be converted over to linux
<vegas> oh yeah, is there any way to make amarok support flac?
<hatta> install libflac
<vegas> k
<vegas> i'll probably end up asking how to do that once i have the media center converted over
<hatta> sudo aptitude install libflac7
<dettoaltrimenti_> graft: reading these instructions, I have to write "for conffile in ..... ; do" and after I write the whole command, there's a long line of "bash: /etc/ndiswrapper/..... .conf: permission denied" - do you know what the problem might be?
<graft> dettoaltrimenti_: yeah, you're not doing it as root
<dettoaltrimenti_> sudo doesn't work- do I need to use chroot?
<graft> dettoaltrimenti_: um, sudo -i, not chroot
<dettoaltrimenti_> ok
<graft> dettoaltrimenti_: type sudo -i, then run that for loop, etc.
<JRH3K5> Howdy-doo.  Is there software that's like shoutcast, but for video streams?
<hatta> vlc can do it
<dettoaltrimenti_> graft: when I do that, it says "bash: syntax error near unexpected token 'do'"
<JRH3K5> I found a tutorial that will get VLC to act as a P2P streamer - i.e., one instance streams to localhost, and then another receives it.
<dettoaltrimenti_> graft: oh nevermind!
<JRH3K5> But I want to be able to connect to the server from anywhere and stream video from it.
<hatta> JRH3K5, can't you just point the remote vlc client at the same server?
<JRH3K5> Hmm.  I tried connecting with WinAmp and WMP, but not VLC
<JRH3K5> I'll see if that works
<margis> hello all!!!
<JRH3K5> The problem with using VLC is that it only acts as a client, not a server.
<margis> i have a small question......
<HymnToLife> margis, just ask
<margis> i need a  programm to capture video from beryl
<margis> i need   something  which  will dowload as     apt-get install "programm"
<margis> any idea?
<margis> kanenas  ellinas?
<margis> no one?
<BluesKaj> margis, ?
<margis> yes
<margis> i need  a  screen video capture programm
<margis> any idea?
<margis> is  help  chat  here  or  i must join another?  first time  here.....just 5 days  linux  user :)
<SpAwN> hello all i installed pache and then installed the package php5 i then retstarted the web server but when i goto the site it trys to dl the php file instead of viewing it
<margis> i searched  in google  and  i  got confused...
<SpAwN> margis, try to use xvidcap
<BluesKaj> margis, or  http://www.unixuser.org/~euske/vnc2swf/
<skarface> SpAwN: did you install libapache2-mod-php5?
<SpAwN> skarface, ahh no..i just installed php5
<margis> so i will   put    apt-get install xvidcap?
<skarface> SpAwN: should do it for you
<BluesKaj> !vnc2swf
<SpAwN> skarface, sweet man thanks alot :-)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vnc2swf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SpAwN> OoO skarface its saying its already installed
<Lam_> is there a way to regenerate fstab? i plan to remove a hard drive and replace it with a dvd drive and i want fstab to be configured correctly
<BluesKaj> fstab can be edited i believe
<skarface> SpAwN: not sure then. check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<SpAwN> skarface, k cool thanks again :-)
<Admiral_Chicago> everything can be edited on a GNU / Linux system
<margis> i searhed in synaptic   and i got  nothing  bout xvidcap
<margis> any other idea?
<SolidSource> margis: you need a better sources.list
<margis> do u have anyone?
<SolidSource> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<margis> can u  upload  for me  one  in pastebin?
<BluesKaj> err margis , do you have flash installed, then try this ; http://www.unixuser.org/~euske/vnc2swf/
<margis> i have flash
<SolidSource> margis: use this http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<margis> but  i just see  that  i need a sources  list
<BluesKaj> you don't alway shave to use the sources list
<SolidSource> yeah, but its easier
<BluesKaj> nothing worth doing is easy :)
<SolidSource> thats just fools talk....plenty of things worth doing are easy, all you need to do is look
<SpAwN> whats the diff between the apache and apache2 webserver?....i had apache installed and just installed the apach2 .....is there big differences?
<flaccid> yes
<flaccid> apache is apache 1
<flaccid> apache2 is apache 2
<flaccid> don't install both :)
<flaccid> no big difference, but there is not much reason to use 1
<SpAwN> ah
<SpAwN> thanks flaccid
<flaccid> np
<BluesKaj> SolidSource, are you calling me a fool ...man yer quick to make personal judgments
<flaccid> the best things in life are free
<flaccid> like freenode
<BluesKaj> it's free but ya still gotta do some works to get things working right
<graft> um, apache 1 and apache2 are VERY different in fact, in terms of configuration
<graft> feature-wise there's not a whole lot of difference, but transitioning from one to the other is a bit of work
<graft> and if i'm not mistaken development is still continuing on both branches...
<flaccid> graft: well for the person who hasnt used it, i'd say that don't need more than just serving...
<graft> apache1 is definitely way more popular
<flaccid> they both are
<graft> i dunno if this is for ease-of-use or for historical reasons
<flaccid> its because you don't need apache 2
<flaccid> well i do for a few things, not that i can remember what they are
<flaccid> i do dislike ubuntu's implementation of apaches
<flaccid> but thats another story
<BluesKaj> server eh,  what kind of files do you have stored in apache
<flaccid> who me?
<surgy> ok i did something to mess up my perfect mount
<surgy> my hdd needs to be mounted i added it to fstab got it to mount, and now i cant enable it..... permissions are set, and well its got me freaking frustrated..... can someone help me start over from scratch on mounting it?
<flaccid> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<flaccid> that guide is good
<flaccid> for any fs types
<flaccid> iirc
<flaccid> if you cite me the error i can help
<BluesKaj> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<surgy> its not an ntfs partition and i know the basics
<surgy> flaccid: its an ext3 drive
<SpAwN> hmm ive instaled apache2 and used /etc/init.d/apache2 start and it doesnt do anything....ive also removed apache and it still shows up in /etc/init.d/
<surgy> im using qtparted and it seams to make the problem worse
<flaccid> like i said
<flaccid> its good for any fs types
<flaccid> SpAwN: i think you need to purge the package
<SpAwN> flaccid, i am purgin now
<flaccid> sweet
<SpAwN> k apache is gone and all i see is apache2...but its doing nothing :
<flaccid> for an ext3 in fstab, you don't need any extra options.
<SpAwN> roob@SeRvBuNtU:~$ /etc/init.d/apache2 status
<SpAwN> roob@SeRvBuNtU:~$
<flaccid> try that under sudo
<flaccid> same result?
<SpAwN> omg
<SpAwN> im a dunce
<SpAwN> wait
<SpAwN> yes
<SpAwN> same :/
<flaccid> ps aux | grep -i apache
<flaccid> or is it ps aux | grep -i httpd
<flaccid> i can't remember if ubuntu renamed the binary
<SpAwN> roob     30493  0.0  0.6   2880   836 ttyp1    S+   19:01   0:00 grep -i apache
<SpAwN> nothing
<flaccid> i would probably reinstall the package
<flaccid> looks like something is fuxed
<SpAwN> flaccid, yea...seems like it. ill try to purge the apache2
<skarface> does php5 work with apache 1?
<flaccid> yeah purge the fresh install of package
<margis> helloo again
<flaccid> hmm i can't remember sorry skarface. ask in #apache
<skarface> well that was SpAwN's original question
<skarface> his php5 wasn't working
<SpAwN> skarface, well i didnt get it to...im now trying to follow a guide to set up apache2 and php and mysql
<skarface> ok
<flaccid> well his apache aint working at all
<SpAwN> yea still nothing too...i purged and reinstalled
<skarface> I see
<SpAwN> :/
<SpAwN> roob@SeRvBuNtU:~$ which apache2
<SpAwN> /usr/sbin/apache2
<flaccid> because of how ubuntu changes the apache implementation, i can't really think of where to start. used to unchanged apache. sorry
<SpAwN> its there...but /etc/init.d/apache2 does nothing
<flaccid> it could be the init.d script failing, try starting apache2 manually
<surgy> what do you know flaccid, i remove my little add on to fstab reboot and its fixed..... man im so confused how that thing works lol
<SpAwN> flaccid, just type like sudo apache2?
<surgy> anyone here use simplebackup?
<flaccid> surgy: the cool thing is auto and noauto in fstab. if you set noauto it won't mount on boot, but you can mount ad hoc by mount /mnt/point
<flaccid> you may already of known that
<flaccid> um /usr/sbin/apache2
<flaccid> under sudo. does it need more command line options?
<SpAwN> and yea its gotta be the init.d script.....sudo apache2 starts it.....but it STILL wont let me view the php page...it wants to dl it
<flaccid> um you need to add something in the apache conf
<flaccid> so .php is used with the php mod or cgi
<SpAwN> crap. let me read the whole howto
<flaccid> i think there is a package
<flaccid> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<surgy> flaccid: yes but im trying to use the entire drive as a fail safe type setup where my simplebackup program makes a complete backup to that drive that only kdesu simplebackup can touch and when its done nothing can access the entire drive, so if something ever happens i know i have safe backups of everything
<flaccid> i guess its in that guide
<flaccid> surgy: ok. so its all cool? i would look at the uid, ro and rw options
<flaccid> and umask, gmask etc.
<surgy> flaccid: yeah seams to be working, how long whould be a good estimate on a 30gb backup? on a 2.2ghz machine with 512mb ram on sata hdds?
<flaccid> um no idea sorry hehe
<flaccid> sata is fast so should be pretty good
<siegfried__> I've burned http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu/kubuntu/edgy/kubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso to a CD. I see there are other versions on a DVD. Does the CD version dynamically download the other files that won't fit on the CD like the debian CD does?
<surgy> flaccid: yeah on a manual copy paste its about 30 mins for 8 gb...... so about 2 hours whould be logicle?
<flaccid> sounds pretty good to me surgy
<dwidmann> siegfried__: there's a seperate iso for the dvd
<siegfried__> Oh yes. I'm wondering about all the files that fit on the DVD and don't fit on the CD. Where do they come from?
<dwidmann> http://archive.ubuntu.org/ubuntu/
<dwidmann> or wait
<dwidmann> that's a .com, not a .org
<margis> ii found  streamer
<margis> but  i dont  know  how to  set it
<dwidmann> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu - if you're lazy and want a link :P
<margis> what is this?
<dwidmann> what is what?
<margis> the link...
<coreymon77> can kaffeine play mp4s
<coreymon77> ?
<SpAwN> on apache not apache2 the configs where a bit different...i want to not display anything when the user enters website.com/ ...i only want it to display when they enter website.com/~user/ i was told to remove the index.html from /var/www/ and change in the config file make it -index ?......but the config looks different.
<SpAwN> how might i do this in apache2?
<dwidmann> Oh, that was for siegfried__, of course, I was too lazy to say that.
<margis> i still need  a video capture programm
<dwidmann> coreymon77: Yeah
<margis> i tried all
<hatta> mencoder?
<dwidmann> depending on the codec anyway
<flaccid> SpAwN: goto apache.org and read the how tos. you probably want a <Directory> statement with Deny from all
<margis> ok...i will  make another question.....
<margis> i saw  in  a shortcut  that  says     <super> <shift>
<margis> waht is  super button???????
<margis> what
<dwidmann> Most likely the one with the not-so-super logo
<margis> aaaaaaaaaaaaa
<margis> xaxaxaxaxaxaxax
<margis> cool
<scribz> is there a cpu speed changer thing for kubuntu that'll replace the default powermanager ?
<scribz> had to switch to gnome to get my cpu to run at full 1.2Ghz instead of 798Mhz
<flaccid> sounds about right
<flaccid> i thought acpi is reducing clock speed because it doesn't need it
<scribz> yeah but is stays that slow when the system starts to do intensive things
<scribz> bit annoying
<flaccid> i'm not sure that its actually accurate
<flaccid> i noticed that behaviour too
<flaccid> cpu was definately being full utilised on my system. can't remember what i used to verify that. prolly a shell command
<scribz> im happy though, after reinstalling my fans dont spin anymore, sweet silence
<scribz> cpufreqd i think
<flaccid> your fans don't spin?
<scribz> nope
<flaccid> isn't that bad?
<scribz> not hot either
<specialbuddy> has anyone here done anything with drupal?
<flaccid> shouldn't fans always spin at least at their lowest speed
<flaccid> especially cpu fan
<scribz> mabye it's spinning *very* slowly
<scribz> it used to make a horrible whiney sound all the time
<flaccid> computers are whiney sometimes hehe
<siegfried__> Thanks dwidmann. I'm new to ubuntu and xubuntu was great, but a little more compact than necessary. What do folks recommend for running openoffice, Gnu Cash and implementing a print server for a g85?
<siegfried__> That is a HP g85 multifunction printer/scanner/fax.
<flaccid> what is wrong with kubuntu?
<scribz> folder open time ?
<siegfried__> I don't know if anything is wrong with kubuntu. I don't see it at that URL dwidman pointed me to. (http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/)
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> then what is wrong with xubuntu ?
<Biovore> siegfried__: something with atleast a 600Mhz Proc and 128MB of ram and 5 GB of HD (min)
<siegfried__> Biovore, that is what I have on this old machine.
<Biovore> siegfried__: should work..  Probably a bit slow..
<siegfried__> flaccid, I was dissappointed that xubuntu did not come with openoffice or many other packages. I could install them seperate, I know.
<flaccid> then there is no problem, correct?
<flaccid> i mean if you want me to recommend something better. PC-BSD...
<specialbuddy> what's the best vnc viewer?
<siegfried__> Biovore, It is "Examining File Progress" and I have not specified a partition for it to install on yet. I hope it is not wiping out some partition I want to keep.
<Biovore> PC-BSD is a good idea.. but it dies on alot of hardware :-/
<flaccid> specialbuddy: krdc is pretty good
<siegfried__> flaccid, no problem with xubuntu. I love it for live boot. For some reason, it boots where knoppix does not.
<specialbuddy> thanks flaccid
<flaccid> Biovore: so does ubuntu :p
<Biovore> rgr
<flaccid> its true
<flaccid> we can't deny it
<specialbuddy> flaccid, would you say that ubuntu is stable enough as a webserver
<flaccid> specialbuddy: yes i would
<flaccid> i have one ubuntu server atm
<flaccid> otherwise its freebsd servers
<specialbuddy> have you had a hard time using samba with ubuntu?
<flaccid> nope
<specialbuddy> I have
<flaccid> most problems you run into with samba are incorrect configs.. need to learn it more
<flaccid> particulary in mixed environments
<specialbuddy> I used it with gentoo and I did the same thing with ubuntu and it didn't work so well
<flaccid> i havnt found and tdb/sam or any auth issues in ubuntu
<flaccid> yeah but why didn't it work so well
<specialbuddy> IDK
<flaccid> IDK ?
<specialbuddy> I wrote the config files out the same as far as I know and just had problems accessing it
<flaccid> what problems
<defiant> Can someone please give me a hand with my nvidia card drivers. I installed them but I do not see the nvidia splash screen and my colors look weird
<flaccid> like show me something specific :)
<dwidmann> defiant: does glxgears run smoothly?
<defiant> yes
<defiant> but my colors still look weird
<defiant> especially black
<specialbuddy> it was a while ago when I used it but I was just wondering if anyone else had problems configuring it
<dwidmann> if the colors look weird, it might sound kind of odd, but try disabling usplash
<flaccid> im a samba junkie and yeah no problems
<defiant> what is that I am a noob
<specialbuddy> ok
<specialbuddy> maybe I should attempt again
<specialbuddy> it just seemed easier the first time I did it
<dwidmann> usplash is the splash screen you see while booting, to disable it, open up /boot/grub/menu.lst (kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst), and there's something you need to change
<dwidmann> There should be a line that looks like "#defoptions=stuff", within "stuff" should be "splash", remove the word splash and save the file
<flaccid> specialbuddy: if you have problems again and can show what they are, show me or in #samba
<dwidmann> then run "sudo update-grub"
<dwidmann> and reboot
<defiant> mine only says #defoptions-splah
<defiant> *splash
<dwidmann> leave it as "#defoptions=" ... just get rid of the word splash, that's the important thing here
<defiant> now reboot?
<bulwynkl> hi all, just having trouble with the systemsettings.
<bulwynkl> when I go to admin mode, often the system will freeze -
<bulwynkl> the systemsettings has a cild process '/usr/bin/kdesu --nonewdcop'
<bulwynkl> that seems to hang.
<bulwynkl> killing it returns the systemsettings to non-admin mode.
<bulwynkl> random attempts fail or succeed without obvious reason.
<bulwynkl> any hints?
<donTaquero> I wish to change perl for activeperl into my linbox but I need help to do it.
<donTaquero> Well, Exist any script to switch between perl and activeperl?
<specialbuddy> what would be a good program for making a webpage
<specialbuddy> ?
<flaccid> kate
<jarn> Is there a command line program to convert wma to mp3?
<flaccid> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0final-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 8373 kB, installed size 26448 kB
<iamcalvo> specialbuddyQ
<flaccid> !amaya
<ubotu> amaya: Web Browser, HTML Editor and Testbed for Draft W3C standards. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.51-2.1 (edgy), package size 5331 kB, installed size 18364 kB
<iamcalvo> specialbuddy: quanta
<flaccid> !gemacs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gemacs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cpk1> jarn: I think ffmpeg will
<flaccid> dang
<flaccid> there is a few for your specialbuddy
<CVirus> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<tarin> motd
<CVirus> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<bob_> i'm looking for support on a couple of issues
<bob_> first issue is simple - how do i change my nick?
<Branded_Atom> /nick newname
<bob_> branded - in this channel?
<bobbicat> branded ty branded i found it
<BluesKaj> another rogers cable guy on linux !
<cpk1> canadian?
<BluesKaj> yup
<bobbicat> second issue is unmounted swap file in kubuntu 6.10
<cpk1> maybe you dont need it =)
<BluesKaj> edgy doesn't seem to the swap file if you have 1gig or more of memeory
<BluesKaj> use
<cpk1> bobbicat: do you have a swap partition?
<bobbicat> how can i remount swap file it so it stays remounted and why did it unmount
<bobbicat> cpk1 yup
<cpk1> bobbicat: do you know what partition it is? /etc/fstab should say
<bobbicat> cpk1 i'm a linux noob - a dos noob too
<bobbicat> i think its hdb2
<cpk1> better to make sure =)
<jarn> What program will let me convert multiple WMAs to MP3s at the same time?
<bobbicat> i'll see if i can find etc fstab
<cpk1> bobbicat: also fdisk -l /dev/hd* will tell you all the partitions
<bobbicat> i lost a load of personal files messin in dos
<bobbicat> ok
<BluesKaj> bobbicat, it's /etc/fstab
<bobbicat> i'll use terminal - shakes with fear
<cpk1> jarn: you can write a script for ffmpeg
<BluesKaj> just use the runbox
<cpk1> terminal is easy, just do cat /etc/fstab
<hak0> hi people
<jarn> cpk1: How would I do that?
<hak0> does anyone have rebuilt kubuntu using apt-build ?
<cpk1> jarn: do you know what command you need to do to convert wma to mp3 in ffmpeg?
<bobbicat> it lists drives and partition but says it can't open them
<jarn> cpk1: Isn't it just 'ffpmeg -i /path/to/file.wma /path/to/new/file.mp3'?
<SpAwN> im trying to make it so when someone enters site.com it does nothing or at least say no pgae or somthing...but when someone trys site.com/~user/ it will work. ive added this to my apache2,conf but it seems to have no affect and still is listing the contents on /var/www http://pastebin.ulteo.us/440
<cpk1> bobbicat: when you do fdisk -l?
<bobbicat> theres no fstab folder in etc here
<bobbicat> i'll try fdisk -l
<SpAwN> bobbicat, fstab is a file not a foler
<SpAwN> *folder
<bobbicat> nothing on fdisk -l
<cpk1> jarn: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6034/ that *MIGHT* work
<bobbicat> i'll look spawn
<Branded_Atom> spawn, whynot make a "parking page" for site.com/
<Branded_Atom> just a random index.html page
<bobbicat> i got an fstab file and fstab.save file
<SpAwN> Branded_Atom, i could but id rather do it the other way...i had it working with apache(not apache2) i now i have apache2 installed and the confs are all diff and i cant get it to work
<Branded_Atom> so you "don't" want a blank page to load?
<SpAwN> ive tried to make it not index the folder...but no matter what it shows everything in the folder
<Branded_Atom> you want a 404?
<SpAwN> Branded_Atom, yea
<Lam_> what controls that cdrom icon on the desktop? i changed my fstab and i want my new dvd drive to appear via that icon as well as my old one. my old one still does it, but the new one doesn't yet
<cj_> :D
<bobbicat> i've got four entries for swap all on hdb3
<Branded_Atom> if you make a regular index.html file, and make the site.com default resolve to it, it should not show the auto generated directory, but instead that index page
<bobbicat> three say swap sw 00
<cpk1> jarn: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6037/ that should almost certainly work
<jhutchins> SpAwN: Make a default index.html for site.com that's zero bytes.  You won't get an error, just a blank page.  Is that what you want?
<hellcattrav> hi all
<bobbicat> one says swap defaults 00
<jhutchins> SpAwN: Or you could make it a list of possible hopepaegs for th users.
<jarn> cpk1: Thanks. :D
<SpAwN> hmm let me try this
<bobbicat> and i see the umask on ntfs windows partition is 022 - i thought it should be 0222
<SpAwN> the blank index.html made it so it doesnt list the contents of the folder
<Branded_Atom> thats what you want right spawn?
<SpAwN> basicly. i guess ill just make one that says somthing clever
<SpAwN> instead of a blank white page
<Branded_Atom> i don't know what you were looking for if not that?
<cpk1> jarn: did that work for you? do a test with 3-5 files first to make sure it works correctly
<jarn> cpk1: How do I run it?
<SpAwN> Branded_Atom, well seince ive added theose 2 lines i put in pastebin in my conf my site.com/~user/ link no longer works...says Forbidden which is what i wanted to do....only not for the users....only for the /var/www......as the users files are in ~/public_html
<cpk1> jarn: first, you need to edit it so it matches your information instead of mine then make it an executable
<jarn> cpk1: Yeah.
<jarn> cpk1: What do I edit? Just the directory names?
<cpk1> jarn: yeah
<jarn> That is this folder supposed to be: my $file= "/home/cpk1/Movies/SATC_Season1/"
<bobbicat> can i edit fstab in kate?
<jarn> Where it outputs to?
<jarn> Er, what is, not that is.
<underdog5004> anyone know what /etc/aliases.db is?
<cpk1> jarn: umm sure, I did this a very long time ago =D perl is not known for its readability
<cpk1> like i said jarn copy 5 files or so and do a test with them first
<jarn> cpk1: How do I run it now that I've put in my information? Will something like "massconvert *.wma" work?
<jarn> massconvert is what I named the executable.
<cpk1> jarn: ./massconvert if thats the name of the file
<cpk1> oh, you might need the *.wma
<jarn> Well, it's in my bin, so I don't need ./
<cpk1> yeah try massconvert *.wma
<cpk1> i mkae no promises
* cpk1 inserts all your normal warnings here
<jarn> Hrm.
<cpk1> strict and warnings are on so it will probably say all sorts of junk
<cpk1> if doesnt work try turning off strict
<jarn> Okay.
<cpk1> was there an error?
<jarn> Yes.
<jarn> And there still is.
<cpk1> what is it?
<jarn>  /home/jarn/andreas_music/converts/10: I/O error occured
<jarn> It's having trouble with the spaces in the name, I think.
<word> anyone know the device location for the cdrom drive on feisty?
<jarn> Because the name is '10 Sun King.mp3'.
<cpk1> jarn: does it says its encoding?
<jarn> No.
<jarn> Well.
<jarn> The text from the script does.
<cpk1> ok
<jarn> But ffpmeg erros with that.
<jarn> And doesn't encode.
<Admiral_Chicago> word: it's in /etc/fstab
<cpk1> so its an ffmpeg error?
<jarn> Yep.
<jarn> And yep, it's the spaces.
<jarn> I renamed it with underscores and it worked.
<cpk1> so my script works?
<word> Admiral_Chicago: I'm asking because it isn't and i need to change it from hdc which I hope it's not...
<jarn> As long as there's no spaces in the name.
<Admiral_Chicago> word: hmm, not sure, maybe someone can answer in the Feisty support channel. #ubuntu+1
<cpk1> well i dont name my files with spaces =)
<jarn> How do I edit it to accept spaces?
<jarn> I do. :P
<cpk1> hmm good question, this was supposed to be a very simple script though =P
<jarn> If you don
<jarn> If you don't want to help anymore, I understand.
<jarn> This was a lot of help.
<cpk1> jarn: using search and replace before and after might work, give me a second here
<jarn> I got it to work.
<jarn> Only now they didn't encode right.
<jarn> Actually, I think it's just the song.
<jarn> Because one works.
<jarn> And one doesn't.
<Thrallie> o_O
<cpk1> once again, problem with the script of ffmpeg?
<snowrichard> hello
<jarn> Hrm.
<jarn> Actually, it's the script.
<jarn> When I manually run ffmpeg on it, it works.
<cpk1> doesnt work how?
<jarn> Oh wait. I see what the problem is.
<jarn> The file name had a ' in it.
<jarn> And the way I got around the problem of the spaces was putting ' around the vars in the script.
<jarn> It was not encoding one song, but I figured out why.
<jarn> Don't know how to fix it, but I know why.
<cpk1> i thought i already had quotes...
<cpk1> use double quotes
<jarn> system("ffmpeg -i ""$file"" ""$tmp""");
<jarn> Like that?
<Thrallie> http://images.wikia.com/uncyclopedia/images/thumb/4/4f/Jewbuntu.png/400px-Jewbuntu.png
<jarn> At first there was nothing there.
<cpk1> jarn: or you could just use krename to change the spaces to _ and then after encoding change the _ to spaces, double quotes as in "
<cpk1> so "$file"
<jarn> cpk1: That gives a syntax error.
<cpk1> jarn: is strict on?
<jarn> cpk1: No.
<cpk1> bah
<cpk1> well using krename I think is an easy and viable solution
<jarn> cpk1: Okay.
<jarn> cpk1: Thanks.
<cpk1> you can tell it to find   and replace it with _ and then afterwards tell it to replace _ with
<cpk1> so you will be able to mass rename quickly
<cpk1> jarn: sorry the script wasnt *as* useful but I avoid spaces like the plague because its annoying having to use \ all the time, and I didnt make it to share with the world ya know +p
<jarn> cpk1: No biggie. Thanks a lot!
<jarn> cpk1: I avoid spaces in all but the names of my music.
<jarn> cpk1: But \ never bothers me because I autocomplete everything. :P
<cpk1> when you have alot that start similarly you need to type it out =(
<cpk1> jarn: but i think krename still keeps it all really automated right? so you wont get slowed down too much there
<jarn> cpk1: Indeed.
<cpk1> just happy my script worked, I was using it to convert stuff to ntsc-dvd format but thankfully hardly anything needs to be changed to switch it to wma-mp3
<jarn> cpk1: Some of them give stream erros, which is a shame, but that's ffmpeg, not your script.
<jarn> cpk1: Thanks a lot. :D
<cpk1> ffmpeg is simply the easiest app i know that does most everything media related, there are most likely others out there that dont try to do as much and might be better suited for your case jarn
<jarn> cpk1: Do you know what this error is? This is the error I get:  overflow in spectral RLE, ignoring Error while decoding stream #0.0
<margis> can i play  lineage on kubuntu?
<margis> which other  games i can?
<margis> any link with list?
<Jucato> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<cpk1> jarn: does it error out or keep going?
* Admiral_Chicago waves.
* Jucato waves to Admiral_Chicago
<jarn> cpk1: The rest encode, that one doesn't. There were a few that did that. I may just do this in Windows, Windows SHOULD be able to handle wma. :P
<flaccid> ciao
<margis> any mmorpg  for  linux?
<Jucato> afaik, you can play WoW and Guild Wars. not really sure
* Admiral_Chicago points margis to the link ubotu pointed out
<cpk1> wow should be really easy
<margis> guild wars? what is this? is it good?
<Jucato> margis: Google it :)
<Admiral_Chicago> it's supposed to be very good
<jarn> Guild Wars is awesome.
<margis> link?
* jarn points out that there is a helpful thread on the Ubuntu forums about Guild Wars.
<cpk1> i have guild wars lying around somewhere...
<cpk1> it works well on wine?
<margis> ok i found it
<jarn> It works VERY well in Wine.
<margis> it  is  commercial? i must  pay?   any free  servers?
<jarn> It's not pay per month.
<jarn> But it is commercial.
<jarn> You buy it but then you have it for life.
<jarn> cpk1: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283122
<cpk1> but the expansion packs are priced as a brand new game
<Jucato> of course you'd need to buy the expansions too (if you want them)
<margis> ok thank  u
<cpk1> jarn: hrmm i would have preferred to just do wine installguildwars.exe =P
<jarn> cpk1: No can do, Guild Wars uses a 32-bit mouse and Wine doesn't support that.
<jarn> cpk1: But there's a script there that all you have to do is run.
<hellcattrav> guildwars is alright
<crosscut> hello all, does anyone know why knetworkmanager would not scan wireless networks but network-manager in gnome does
<crosscut> iwlist eth1 scan works from command line
<snowrichard> hello
<snowrichard> can someone go to http://schizophrenicprogrammer.info and see if the radio station link works ok for them? just set up a new shoutcast server acct.
<hellcattrav> cos knetworkmanager is weird
<cpk1> jarn: interestingly cedega says nothing about the mouse
<jarn> cpk1: Cedega probably supports 32-bit cursors.
<crosscut> knetworkmanager is weird eh? that helps
<[R] eaper> anyone can tell me what is wrong here? http://img505.imageshack.us/img505/168/instantnea1ya0.jpg
<crosscut> anything better to use?
<mystery_> isn't glxgears supposed to print out frame information? mine just sits there doing nothing... just showing the pic of turnin gears
<Biovore> mystery_: glxgears -printfps
<hellcattrav> sorry, its just faulty at times
<hellcattrav> knetworkmanager doesn't seem to connect all the time
<hellcattrav> ive found that its best to have a wired connection
<draik> If I have winxp on a diff partition on the same hdd, can I use vmware to use that partition?
<bur[n] er_> draik: yes, but you have to make a second windows hardware profile that you boot
<bur[n] er_> I read a whole article devoted to this... might be on the wiki
<draik> bur[n] er_: Happen to have a link?
<bur[n] er_> draik: no, but I'll search quick... check the wiki... wiki.ubuntu.com
<stunatra> ...
<draik> bur[n] er_: What exactly would I be looking for?
<bur[n] er_> draik: http://oopsilon.com/Running-a-Windows-Partition-in-VMware
<bur[n] er_> I found it on digg :)
<bur[n] er_> er... that's not it :\
<bur[n] er_> er... i lied, that is it :)  i haven't tried it, but it looks right
<margis> i had installed  in  my core 2 duo   kubuntu 32    should  i have installed  amd64 version?
<bur[n] er_> margis: i think you're ok on teh 32
<margis> ok
<margis> another question
<margis> i have  a  folder in the dekstop and  i cant   delete  it
<margis> how i  can do this?
<margis> it is lokced
<mystery_> glxgears -printfps
<mystery_> 113 frames in 5.2 seconds = 21.809 FPS
<mystery_> 184 frames in 5.0 seconds = 36.683 FPS
<mystery_> 183 frames in 5.0 seconds = 36.536 FPS
<mystery_> i'm embarassed to print that
<bur[n] er_> margis: delete it with sudo?
<margis> how?
<margis>  rw "file" ?
<bur[n] er_> margis: what's the icon?
<margis> rm
<bur[n] er_> margis: sudo rm file
<margis> it  is  folder
<margis> with a  locker on it
<bur[n] er_> oh... "sudo rm -rf folder"
<bur[n] er_> you prolly just don't have permission
<margis> why?
<bur[n] er_> you can also run "kdesu konqueror"
<margis> if i get in root?
<margis> nice!!! thank u
<margis> i deleted it
<hellcattrav> yo
<cpk1> mystery_: 1535 frames in 5.0 seconds = 306.765 FPS 1593 frames in 5.0 seconds = 318.599 FPS thats with an nvidia 6600
<margis> can i  solve my  questions  here?  i have more....
<margis> :)
<margis> i   use  dula boot  with  windows
<hellcattrav> i have ubuntu desktop and i want to get rid of it and just keep KDE(kubuntu) how can i do this?
<margis> and  i have  a partition  which i use  with   both of  os  to  keep my  documents
<Jucato> hellcattrav: try this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<mystery_> I'm using my friends dv9000z
<bur[n] er_> hellcattrav: you have to remove all the packages that ubuntu entails... use adept to remove them
<margis> i must  do  it   fat32  or  ntfs?
<mystery_> lemme tell u the name of the vid card
<bur[n] er_> margis: i'd do ext3... windows can read ext3 via fs-driver.org
<bur[n] er_> but fat32 (aka vfat) would be better than ntfs
<bur[n] er_> you cannot write ntfs reliably\
<mystery_> geforce go 6150
<hellcattrav> okk how would i use adept to remove them- iv only ever used it to download something?
<margis> what is  fs-driver.org?
<margis> when i make it   ntfs  i    can   see it
<margis> but   can i   write  on this  safe?
<bur[n] er_> margis: correct
<margis> ?
<ForgeAus> margis its a great little driver for XP
<ForgeAus> (perhaps even 2000)
<ForgeAus> that reads EXT2/3 partitions
<bur[n] er_> oh...   i mean, you cannot write on ntfs safely with linux... fat or ext3 is preferred for shared data
<hellcattrav> I typed sudo apt-get  so would this work
<margis> yes   but  fat32    i hvae  now  and  kubuntu  cannot  see it
<margis> have
<bur[n] er_> hellcattrav: "sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename"
<bur[n] er_> margis: it can.. just mount it
<margis> do u thing  it  is  not  mounted?
<margis> how?
<bur[n] er_> !vfat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<draik> bur[n] er_: Thanks. That's something to do.
<ForgeAus> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<bur[n] er_> draik: sure... quite the process though!
<margis> ok ........  tell me the commant to mount it
<ForgeAus> hmm ok well ntfs3g isn't unsafe is it?
<draik> Is anyone else here having an issue with your monitor going black after 5 minutes of idle time?
<ForgeAus> !ntfs3g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ForgeAus> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<bur[n] er_> ntfs-3g has had mixed results
<ForgeAus> oh ok thats unsafe too
<margis> ok guys     i need a command     to  mount  it
<hellcattrav> ok
<margis> cna u tell me plz?
<bur[n] er_> margis: follow the link about vfat
<margis> ok   i will check it
<hellcattrav> Bur[n] er: if i type in ubuntudesktop that wouldn't mess anything up would it?
<bur[n] er_> hellcattrav: it wont' do anything... if you type ubuntu-desktop... it will not mess it up
<cpk1> hellcattrav: read what it says its going to do
<ForgeAus> vfat is easy mostly just requires the mount command (generally in su mode and possibly a directory created before it to mount it too.. )
<margis> s of Ubuntu 6.04 (Dapper Drake) there is slightly more NTFS writing support
<margis> through a very experimental NTFS FUSE module. Using this seems to work but
<margis> is NOT recommended. Do you want to use this? [no] 
<margis> waht is this?
<intelikey> gee  linux is really lacking in the graphics department !
<margis> what?
<bur[n] er_> hellcattrav: use "sudo apt-get remove packagename -s" to do a pretend remove and see what it will do
<ForgeAus> margis if you have a fat32 partition don't worry about NTFS its a different format
<cpk1> if you use aptitude it will tell you what it will do then ask yes or no
<margis> ok
<margis> what i tell here ?
<margis> yes or no?
<ForgeAus> !vfat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<ForgeAus> generally linux will have a list of your drives and partitions already
<margis> All windows and mac partitions will now be mounted every time you boot
<margis> You do not need to reboot, the partitions are mounted now too
<margis> ok now
<margis> thanks  all of u
<ForgeAus> all you have to do is tell it which ones to mount and where
<intelikey> this is outrages.  linux can't even handle one image file....
<intelikey> windows 95 could/can open 30 of them at a time but linux needs more ram...
<ForgeAus> image? what kind of image, a picture or some kind of drive image?
<intelikey> .tiff
<intelikey> i also converted to .bmp
<margis> cna i  change hteir names?   form hd1 to  hard disk?
<margis> or not?
<margis> can ....their  (sorry)
<intelikey> linux can't open a 600k .tiff nor it's 11m .bmp counter part.
<intelikey> and i just had 30 of them open in win95 to convert them all to bmp.
<intelikey> 30 at one time.   same box.
<stunatra> who still uses win95? LOL
<intelikey> stunatra who still uses windows period ?
<ForgeAus> I still have win98
<stunatra> newbs do
<cpk1> intelikey: i dont seem to have a problem with targas
<cpk1> the targas i have are 5mB
<intelikey> cpk1 how much ram do you have ?
<cpk1> 1.25gB heh
<intelikey> yeah.
<intelikey> i've got the .25 part of that
<cpk1> =\
<intelikey> it seems that linux needs about a gig to view one image where windows can edit 30 of them in 25% of that.
<Biovore> intelikey: ?
<intelikey> that's not good.
<intelikey> so doing the math  windows was 120 times better at viewing/editing images 12 years ago than linux is today...
<jbranco> one of my computers running linux only has 256m of memory and I don't have a problem
* intelikey still doesn't like M$ though
<unix_infidel> intelikey: that math seems odd to me.
<unix_infidel> i'd need a citation to believe you.
<intelikey> jbranco i don't have a problem editing a 20k .png icon either.
<intelikey> unix_infidel scroll up ^
<unix_infidel> and it'd have to be like comittee that DEVELOPED img formates.
<dennister> hey ppl...can't stay, but will be back 2morrow, i'm sure
<unix_infidel> intelikey: you're test case is neither standardized or documenented...
<unix_infidel> what reason do i have to believe you.
<intelikey> unix_infidel none what so ever.    why should i care whether you believe me or not?
<intelikey> short answer i shouldn't.
<intelikey> and dont.
<unix_infidel> heh, because you just made an outrageous claim about the OS many of us use in here.
<unix_infidel> come back with some cites, it might actually be constructive rhetoric.
<intelikey> go to any state.gov site dl the county maps and start editing them.   then you can see for your self.
<jbranco> on my celeron/256m linux box i can view plenty of pics from my digital camera(whihc are quite large), surf the web, listen to music, and whatever else no problem
<jbranco> which*
<intelikey> jbranco yes i've viewed pic's from camera too.    and you should be able to open the whole memory stick full of pictures on that system
<intelikey> but you can't
<hellcattrav> ok
<hellcattrav> no idid
<jbranco> do you have links of certain pictures you are having trouble with?
<hellcattrav> thnaks
<intelikey> jbranco i'll get it for you.  busy right now, give me a few.
<specialbuddy> do I have to get vncserver in order to use vncviewer?  Remote Desktop is on the computer by default but I don't see how it will work without vncserver.
<jbranco> ok
<Biovore> specialbuddy: vncviewer is a sperate program.. there  not related
<specialbuddy> I think they are related because usually viewer is used to with the server
<intelikey> jbranco here pick one.  http://www.arkansashighways.com/search2.htm
<jbranco> k
<intelikey> jbranco get the tiff format  i think they have pdf also.
<jbranco> i downloaded a 4mb saline county map
<jbranco> .tiif
<jbranco> no probs
<jbranco> while chatting, watching a dvd, surfin web, and checking e-mail
<intelikey> jbranco no probs as in it down loaded ok or what ?
<jbranco> i opened it, it opened in about 1-2 seconds
<jbranco> viewed it fine
<intelikey> box specs ?
<jbranco> 2.66ghz celeron/256megs of ram
<jbranco> 7200rpm hdd
<intelikey> and you are telling me that it didn't start swapping on that 256m of ram ?
<jbranco> swapping?
<intelikey> jbranco maybe i haven't tried the right app yet.  what did you open it with ?
<jbranco> <--- newb sry
<jbranco> i opened that particular file with gewnview
<jbranco> gwenview*
<jbranco> tried it?
<intelikey> installing
<jbranco> you using kubuntu?
<intelikey> tried everything else i could find.
<intelikey> gthumb kviewimage gimp ooDraw kpaint xpaint paul imageMagic and others...
<intelikey> jbranco not really.  ubuntu + kde
<jbranco> oh ok, i was just wondering because it comes with kubuntu
<intelikey> tried it on two boxes both with 256m ram   neither will open an 800k .tiff image  in less than 5minutes.
<jbranco> also, i'm sure other people have different opinions then mine, but i have found that kubuntu seems to run a little better/faster then ubuntu on my machines
<cpk1> intelikey: shouldnt there be no problem since you have a swap file too?
<intelikey> with tones of swapping.   so i rebooted the slower machine to win95 and opened 30 of them at a time then saved them as .bmp    they translate to about 10m .bmp files.    it swapped some but went pretty quick   very little waiting.
<cpk1> wierd
<jbranco> yea, i find that strange also, i was trying to duplicate his problem but couldn't
<intelikey> cpk1 one stinking .tiff file less than one meg in size should NEVER need more than 200m of ram.
<cpk1> i have too much ram to duplicate
<jbranco> i have actually noticed an increase in performance from my machines when i switched to gnu/linux
<intelikey> and this 256m box runs with 200+m free most of the time.
<jbranco> came from winxp
<intelikey> jbranco yeah imo xp is dog slow.
<jbranco> it has been such a long time since i used win95 and at the time i was probably running 64megs so i can't really compare
<Dr_willis> XP = eXtra Patience needed
<jbranco> lol
<Dr_willis> XP is so messed up on my machine.. i need to fix it badly...
<Dr_willis> but its such a hassle to get back up to speed with it.
<Dr_willis> worse  then linux in so many ways..
<intelikey> i know i'm using old "junk" hardware  but still there is no excuse for linux to be that far behind on image manipulation    no excuse at all.
<Dr_willis> install the os.. (whoich takes longer) get the nvidia drivers.. install/reboot/ reboot a dozen more times for all the other hardware...
<intelikey> the system i'm running is less than a year old.  but i used 12 year old windows to do what i couldn't do in linux....
<Dr_willis> sorry intelikey  i just got here.. no idea what you are ranting about. :)
<snowrichard> hi
<Dr_willis> hi
<jbranco> he is talking about opening and viewing tif files
<gregd> jbranco: what type of tiff encoding?
<intelikey> large .tiff
<Dr_willis> i cant say that ive got any tiffs to even check
<jbranco> http://www.arkansashighways.com/Maps/Counties/621711.tif
<intelikey> try a 12m .bmp  that will suffice.
<jbranco> that is a 4m one
<sampan> tiffs take a while to open on my xp laptop too ... but 150 meg files are slow to load i guess
<Dr_willis> i found a honking Huge pdf image (map of the state) that brought XP and Linux to a crawl. :)
<Dr_willis> but it was a amazing map.
<Dr_willis> too bad it waent truely interactive
<gregd> like specs, fax level 4 encoded tiffs are not well supported by libtiff
<Dr_willis> 621711.tif takes about 3 secs (by my count) to open
<lonewolf1066> Stupid question, used to XP, how do you switch between tabs in Firefox in Ubuntu?
<gregd> you can use kfax for em, uses progressive loading scheme
<gregd> lonewolf1066: same way
<gregd> ctrl pgup/pgdown will do it too
<lonewolf1066> gregd: Thanks, ,forgot the crtl pgup/pgdown. Ctrl-Tab was switching between desktops
<intelikey> <sampan> tiffs take a while to open on my xp laptop too ... but 150 meg files are slow to load i guess <<< that's kinda the way i was thinking.   cause i would have to turn on swap on this box to open one 800k .tiff file   (had over 200m free befor trying it)    but then i rebooted to win95 and opened over 30 of the things in less time that it takes gimp to come up empty.    "i was like what the hell is wrong with linux ?"
<gregd> intelikey: what kind of images? res, bit depth, encoding?
<sampan> intelikey  yeah, but i was saying it all depends on the .tif files -- mine are 16bbp with layers ... and 150 megs in size.  your arkansas map opens for me (only 512 ram) in under a second
<sampan> i click and it opens instantly in konq
<sampan> same in gwenview too
<cntb> how do I fsck a root partition from recue cd - installer env ?
<cntb> *rescue
<intelikey> <sampan> intelikey  yeah, but i was saying it all depends on the .tif files --.... <<< yes but they were the same 33 file   the same box   only the os/apps changed.   linux can't open any one of them.  win95 opens them all at the same time.....
<cntb> hi intelikey
<sampan> intelikey  i understand the issue ... my experience is quite different though.  windows and linux seem about the same on images. only slowdowns i get are when i'm opening HUGE tif files and that's because they are just so large.
<intelikey> cntb sudo fsck /dev/hda1         hda1 is only an example.  use the right address.
<jbranco> use win95 then, if gnu/linux can't do what you want then no use using it then
<Dr_willis> Wowsers.. I just learned somthing new about Ubuntu/Kubuntu.. check out....
<Dr_willis> ls -l /dev/disk/by-label/
<Dr_willis> ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<Dr_willis> thats MUCH easier to find out what uuid/label is then the other ways ive seen
<cntb> intelikey: I dont recall where is fsck
<cntb> intelikey:  now on rescue mode no paths must figure out where it is
<cntb> wait I will "locate" on this machine
<intelikey> jbranco interesting remark.   sounds more like "shut up and leave us alone"  but interesting just the same.    if i thought that all it was was a rant.  i would have hushed after the first post.   but i know that bring things like this to the attention of communities sometimes sparks an interest and fixes things....
<Dr_willis> fsck would be in /sbin/ i would think
<intelikey> cntb rescue mode has path set.
<cntb> Dr_willis: ye
<gregd> intelikey: since you seem to be ignoring my attempts to help you, i'll just repeat my comment that tiffs can vary in encoding. some such as fax group encoding are not well supported by libtif and benefit by using a program that can use tiled progressive loading
<Dr_willis> Testing out SidUX in a vmware session at the moment.. :) heh
<intelikey> shouldn't matter where it is.   the path is the same.
<cntb> located on this system  tis /sbin but rescue mode installer env shell wont start fsck
<cntb> and Ia mot supposed to mount fsckd system
<cntb> So ... ?
<intelikey> gregd but .bmp is supported isn't it ?
<jbranco> intelikey: i did not mean to sound like that at all, i am just having trouble helping you because i can not replicate your problem while using a similiar machine. if windows95 allows you to do what you need to do and gnu/linux doesn't then you should use windows95. sorry if you took my comment the wrong way
<intelikey> cntb ah fsck is probably not there.   e2fsck
<scribz> hmm, autologin from console doesn't seem to work right
<gregd> intelikey: link to the trouble file?
<scribz> i switched off kdm to save resources
<cntb> ok
<sampan> gregd, the tif example he posted is just a 8bbp 2000x2000 monochrome tif ... like jbranco it opens lightning fast on my machine, which is like 3+ years old and only 512 megs of ram, so
<intelikey> jbranco hope i didn't offend.  i seldom ever get upset at what people say.  and haven't here today.
<cntb> tyvm inteli also on mounted is riskey so back to installer env shell for e2fsck
<jbranco> intelikey: no i'm not offended i just wanted to explain my comment in order to avoid coming across harsh
<intelikey> sampan i didn't post a link to a file.
<intelikey> sampan i posted a link to a page where you can find files.
<intelikey> someone chose that one.
<sampan> intelikey  http://www.arkansashighways.com/Maps/Counties/621711.tif  <-- that wasn't one?
<sampan> oh
<intelikey> jbranco k.  np
<jbranco> i posted a link to the file from the site he linked to me
<sampan> i didn't see the nick that posted -- just opened the page ... gotcha
<jbranco> it was just an example
<intelikey> http://www.arkansashighways.com/Maps  i'm not even sure that state is the same encoding..
<cntb> intelikey: Dr_willis. e2fsck-d alright ty
<intelikey> try the texas maps.
<intelikey> cntb sorry i didn't think of the scripts (fsck*) not being on the cd.
<Dr_willis> texas is too big for us yankees to handle. ;)
<intelikey> Dr_willis that may be the problem  :)
<Dr_willis> Texas has garbage dumps bigger then many of the original 13 states!
<Dr_willis> :)
<intelikey> gregd as per the exact encoding, tell me how to get that info and i'll tell you the specifics.  i can't just open one of them and check, obviously; or i wouldn't have been ranting about it.
<intelikey> Dr_willis yes.  and most of the therteen export their garbage to texas...  ;/
<intelikey> some of it.
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  and the trucks taking garbage to texas.. come back with spinich and lettus and other food stuffs... ICK!
<Dr_willis> :)
<intelikey> yep.
<intelikey> well they are 'supposed' to wash them before reloading...
<Dr_willis> heh.. yea.. wash off all the bacteria! :)
<Dr_willis> cholera!
<Dr_willis> we had a lot of food scares in the last 2 years or so.. spinich, green onions,  lettus, what else was there...
<Dr_willis> there was some problem with Pumpkins in this state i recall also. so No kissing that Jack-o-lantern
<intelikey> beef
<gregd> intelikey: get libtiff-tools. command is tiffinfo input...
<gregd> paste output
<intelikey> http://pastebin.ca/358293
<gregd> it is just like I said. just use kfax.
<intelikey> error.   glass breaking.    due to patend reasons kfax can not handle lzw (limple ziv & welch) compressed fax files.
<intelikey> gregd kfax will handle some of them though.  thanks for the tip there.     and the memory usage is reasonable  Mem usage: 36/249 MB (14%)
<intelikey> before ^
<intelikey> Mem usage: 64/249 MB (25%)
<intelikey> after opening one of them. ^
<siegfried__> I burned http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu/kubuntu/edgy/kubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso and booted it expecting to get an installer. It looks like a live CD. Can I install from this?
<intelikey> so am i to understand that linux in general is to disorganized to be able to share the resources/information to make image viewer work on different encoding    you need one app for one encoding and another app for another encoding of the .tiff files ?      if so linux is still more than 12 years behind on that issue.
<intelikey> siegfried__ if you are lucky you can.  some do.
<Dr_willis> the livecd should have an icon for a hd install.
<Dr_willis> thats getting to be very common way of installing.. which is nice in ways.. annoying in others. :)
<intelikey> Dr_willis and just plain fails on some specs
<cntb> how can I hide a partition till a client  pays me ?
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  yep. seen many a live cd that dont like my system
<Dr_willis> 0_o
<Dr_willis> remove the hd.. :)
<Dr_willis> disable it in bios.. then password protect the bios?
<Dr_willis> enctypt the thing..
<HymnToLife> remove the superblock with dd so it can't be mounted ?
<HymnToLife> (but be sure you know how to restore it :p)
<intelikey> i wouldn't have anything against the live CD being the only install disk  IF, they'd set it up where you could choose text mode at boot time and the installer would run in the console...      errr actually not the installer that is on the liveCD it would need to be a good one.
<gregd> intelikey: no. the fax encoding is obsolete. that is why it works well on windows
<intelikey> HymnToLife nothing would keep them from using an alternate superblock       nothing but ignorance that is.
<HymnToLife> oh, right
<siegfried__> Is there a non-live installation disk on http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php somewhere? I did not see one. Should I be looking somewhere else?
<HymnToLife> remove the backups too, then :p
<HymnToLife> siegfried__, yep, it's called "Alternate"
<intelikey> gregd linux is not usually the os that abandons things...
<intelikey> !alternate | siegfried__
<ubotu> siegfried__: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<HymnToLife> yep, just look at the options for 20 years old hardware when compiling a kernel :p
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> hehhe note; ***the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD***   as if the alternate CD was not a live CD    lol
<siegfried__> Does the live Kubuntu install with lvms?
<intelikey> installs lvm  i dont know about installing on an lvm ....
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  technicially then every installcd has always been a live cd. :)
<Dr_willis> i recall using the alternative consoles ages ago during text based installs..
<intelikey> i find the desktop installer very inflexable
<intelikey> Dr_willis yeah
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  i do also .. seen much better installers.
<Dr_willis> MEPIS for all its failures - had a decent installer last i used it.
<intelikey> mdk9 had a pretty good installer graphic and text on one disk  (well there were three disks altogather but the installers were on disk#1)   it did have one bug in the mouse setup portion, had to manually refresh or the mouse didn't act right.  wouldn't mess up the installation but was annoying.   that was what 02 ?
<intelikey> 03 maybe ?
<Jucato> 1. Ubiquity (the installer) is very new... just started w/ Dapper. 2. The purpose of the Desktop installer is not the same as that of other GUI installers, like MEPIS'. True it could do better. Maybe it will... too early to tell
<intelikey> Jucato ok, i'll bite.   "what is the purpose of the Desktop installer" ?
* intelikey just kinda figured the purpose was "to install linux" ...
<Jucato> intelikey: a very basic desktop install, with the defaults that are set in the Desktop/Live CD
<szyszeja> hi
<Jucato> it basically just copies the files in the Desktop CD, hence there are no .debs in the CD
<szyszeja> how can i use my mp3's player
<szyszeja> its usb
<intelikey> Jucato are you saying the intent of the author/s is to make it as ridgid as possable ?
<Jucato> if they wanted to make it "as rigid as possible", they wouldn't give options to partition and mount the system to partitions would it?
<gregd> szyszeja: there may be a button labeled "play"
<szyszeja> hi gregd
<szyszeja> where?
<intelikey> Jucato it would have to.   no way an installer of any os can/should just copy to hda1 ...   what do you do if they have sata or scsi drives
<Jucato> intelikey: so it is not "as rigid as possible"
<intelikey> dang near
<intelikey> with the architecture that most people have, and linux kernel's capabilities.  one could write an installer that will at boot time   1 load a pseudo kernel that locks the power button the cd tray and does dd if=installationfile.img of=/dev/hda    when the copy is complete,  ejects and resets the box.
<intelikey> actually could use tar in that equation and make the output larger than the input
<Ertain> I can't seem to record anything with my headset.  Though I can hear stuff through the speakers when I use the mic it doesn't record.
<intelikey> Ertain kmixer  and/or the app you are using to record   and make sure that the mic is the device that is being recorded
<Mena> hey why cant i format to ntfs file system
<Mena> i want to format a normal pat for a ntfs file system but i cant
<ChaosEddie> Mena: let me guess
<ChaosEddie> no root file system?
<Mena> the option on Gparted And Qtparted dusable cant choose it
<Mena> disabled*
<Mena> i have already a partition for the root
<Mena> CHaosEddie, so !
<ChaosEddie> hehe, its a crazy bug.
<ChaosEddie> i posted a blog about it on chi-ubuntu loco page. let me grab the bug report.
<Mena> CHaosEddie,okay take you rtime
<ChaosEddie> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/67130
<intelikey> Mena why are you using linux to make an ntfs partition ?
<ChaosEddie> uh if you want to see, the blog is at posingaspopular.wordpress.com
<Mena> intelikey, bec i use Xp two
<intelikey> Mena let xp make the partition it will install on.
<intelikey> or at least let it format it.
<Mena> intelikey, no problem in that
<intelikey> ok then what ?
<Mena> intelikey, okay but is there a bug in the program
<Mena> gparted or qtparted
<Mena> bec at first i was able to use it
<Mena> since first time i install linux
<Mena> and use it
<ChaosEddie> Mena: it's a known bug.
<intelikey> Mena the liveCD installer  yeah   imo the program is a bug with some good code accidently inserted into it...
<Xoss> Mena if you want to create a dual boot with XP and linux i think you have to install XP first
<Mena> Xoss, ok
<intelikey> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<ChaosEddie> xoss is right
<Mena> CHaosEddie,sure i try it befro
<intelikey> you don't have to.  but it makes life easier
<Mena> befor*
<Xoss> there is a problem with the GRUB boot loader
<Mena> intelikey , ok
<ChaosEddie> Mena: is that doesn't work, try user supergrub
<ChaosEddie> i think thats the name
<Mena> ChaosEddie, no no no this is not the problem i just decide to resize Xp part then that happened
<ChaosEddie> Mena: post your partition table plz
<Xoss> i think gparted can format ntfs file system..
<Mena>   /dev/hda3
<intelikey> Mena that means use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org  and put the output of    sudo fdisk -l     there.
<Mena> okay
<Mena> sorry :)
* intelikey wonders if gparted can make an ntfs on /hda  ...
<Mena> ChaosEddie, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6062/
<intelikey> wow   i just made a fat32 fs that windows can't use but linux can.
<Jucato> yeah, that happens
<ForgeAus> a windowsless fat32? wow thats wierd
<Jucato> dunno if it's the norm or the exception....
<ForgeAus> ok so why can't windows use it?
<intelikey> Jucato yeah
<ForgeAus> rofl Jucato :)
<intelikey> ForgeAus it's not in a partition
<ForgeAus> oh another partitionless disk?
<intelikey> yeah
<intelikey> all mine are.
* Jucato thinks Windows considers a FAT32 fs made by a linux partitioner as an illegitimate child
<ForgeAus> because you like to stick to lilo instead of going to grub?
<Jucato> because he's just that "unique"
<ChaosEddie> where is the windows SUPPOSED to be
<ChaosEddie> because i dont see it in the table
<intelikey> hey.  you know how to catch a unique rabbit ?
<ForgeAus> no, how?
<jim> is there a way to add the Fiesty archives to edgy's updater so I can update that way
<intelikey> ChaosEddie it's hda3  but the lable may be wrong.
<intelikey> ForgeAus     unique up on it...
<Mena> ChaosEddie, no no no i dont install it yet and the partition cpuldnt be mount correct so i dedied to format it to ntfs
<ChaosEddie> ah thats what i though
<ForgeAus> lol
<intelikey> ForgeAus you know how to catch a tame rabbit ?
<adydas> how on earth do you disable bloddy dhclient for ever
<jim> macd0na7d
<ForgeAus> if its tame you just call it, and it comes to you no need to catch it
<SolidSource> jim: yes, but thats for upgrding to the next distro version...and its not suggested at this current time unless you an official tester
<intelikey> ForgeAus tame way...
<ChaosEddie> and you tried to mount to the new ntfs hd3 and it didnt go
<Mena> ChaosEddie, no i couldnt format it to ntfs
<ChaosEddie> do you need a /home?
<Mena> ChaosEddie, mean
<ForgeAus> I'm beginning to think XP is better with fat32
<ForgeAus> whats the point of NTFS?
<intelikey> to give linus hell
<Mena> ChaosEddie, u mean a root part or a /home file on root part
<ForgeAus> a few extra permissions, filesystem compression, encryption (which I don't like anyway)...
<ChaosEddie> i guess,
<ForgeAus> the only benefit I'd get is a little extra space...
<ChaosEddie> why does your ID on the table have a B
<ChaosEddie> for hda2
<ChaosEddie> 3*
<intelikey> ChaosEddie bootable ?
<intelikey> oh no i see what you are asking.
<intelikey> that's  0b
<ChaosEddie> my windows partition has a 7 for the id
<ChaosEddie> but it's NTFS
<intelikey> partition type  0b
<ChaosEddie> intelikey: which is...
<intelikey> win95+
<Mena> ChaosEddie, friends when i decied to resize i formatted Xp partition and all part except the root so that what happend and i dont no way its b
<Mena> why*
<intelikey> Mena he's just looking at the two digit code for the partition type.
<Mena> intelikey , ok but i realy dont know what is the function of the digit code
<intelikey> ChaosEddie 07 is ntfs partition type   06 is win95-   05 is extended     04 is fat12   iirc.
<intelikey> the full code is in c/fdisk
<ForgeAus> fat12 is like floppy disks right?
<ChaosEddie> man i suck at partitioning
<ChaosEddie> honestly
<ForgeAus> me too
<ForgeAus> I always tend to mess up something
<ForgeAus> last time I partitiones space for kubuntu I killed my win98 boot
<ForgeAus> grr partitioneD
<Mena> So my win95 nust be 6 or b for boot
<Mena> must*
<ForgeAus> I can easily fix it, but I'm more concerned that if I do that my NTLDR will be unrecoverable
<ForgeAus> Mena what program are you using for this?
<ozw> anyone up for a challenge?  i'm trying to get my foot pedal to work.  and i'm a serious beginner heh.
<ForgeAus> foot pedal?
<Mena> ForgeAus, gparted or what do you mean
<ForgeAus> an input device for a driving game or music or something?
<ForgeAus> wow gparted can do that?
<Mena> hey i dont knwo what do you mean
<ozw> yea a foot pedal...i use it for medical transcription
<ozw> it's just a thing that sits on the floor with three buttons to play/rewind/fast-forward
<Mena> :D
<ozw> it was kind of a bitch to set up on windows, so i'm sure it'll be even more difficult on ubuntu
<intelikey>  01 FAT12  04 FAT16 <32M (win95-)   05 Extended  06 FAT16  07 HPFS/NTFS  0B W95 FAT32  0C W95 FAT32 (LBA)  0E W95 FAT16 (LBA)  0F W95 Ext'd (LBA)  11 Hidden FAT12  14 Hidden FAT16 <32M  16 Hidden FAT16  17 Hidden HPFS/NTFS  1B Hidden W95 FAT32  81 Minix / old Linux  82 Linux swap / Solaris  83 Linux  BE Solaris boot   BF Solaris    E3 DOS R/O     DA Non-FS data    and the list goes on.
<ForgeAus> well its an input device but thats all I know about it
<ForgeAus> how does it plug in? usb? ps2?
<Mena> inetlikey, ok
<ForgeAus> joystick/midi port?
<ForgeAus> COM/Serial port?
<ozw> um.  well, its serial...but on windows i couldn't get it to work with serial so i have an extension that converts it to ps/2, and an extension that converts that to usb lol
<Mena> inetlikey, can i install Xp now whithout touching Linux
<ForgeAus> wow... Serial > PS2 > USB.. nice!
<Mena> inetlikey, i mean install Xp while linux is already installed
<ForgeAus> um if you plug it into usb I'm not sure its going to know what your plugging in... does the autodetect detect it as some type of device?
<ozw> i think windows recognized it as a game controller/joystick
<Mena> inetlikey, and i already had a menu for choosing between linux and Xp
<ozw> it def detected the usb-to-serial thing, but i don't know how to check if it detected the pedal itself
<ForgeAus> ok.. kewl
<ozw> i don't think it has
<intelikey> Mena not likely.   you have the partition  hda3 reserved for windows.  windows will cry if you don't give it the first primary partition of a disk.   i.e.  hda1 in your case.
<ozw> i could try serial as well but i'm not sure how to check if it detected that either
<ForgeAus> it doesn't DETECT serial
<ForgeAus> you just need the driver to run it
<ChaosEddie> ForgeAus: is there anywya to run a driver in wine
<ForgeAus> as to what driver would be correct for it I'd have no idea
<ozw> yea, well, i have no idea how to go about doing that heh.  it's an olympus rs23 pedal, but olympus doesn't support linux
<Mena> inetlikey, ohh okay
<ChaosEddie> or something crazy like that
<ForgeAus> ChaosEddie, I have no idea
<ozw> olympus doesn't support much at all heh
<intelikey> Mena it's not hard to get windows to work on another primary partition.  but it is hard to get it to install there.
<Mena> inetlikey, ok
<ForgeAus> you could try installing it but I can't make any promises
<ForgeAus> I've never tried to do anything like that
<ChaosEddie> ForgeAus: i have a f-link router that wont support windows, and im trying to think of crazy ways to get it to work. google d-link is too much work
<SolidSource> whats the command to download a repository key?
<ForgeAus> my d-link works great with linux or windows!
<ozw> i tried setting it up to work in wine but that didn't work out either...i'm sure because linux needs to know what it is first
<ForgeAus> solid you need the url
<ForgeAus> not just directory but the gpg key file
<SolidSource> yeah thats what I'm trying to get
<ozw> the foot pedal not working is pretty much the only thing that keeps me having to switch back to windows every night to do my work
<ForgeAus> then theres two sudo commands (one to retrieve it, and the other to add it to the key"ring")
<intelikey> Mena i know it's not fun but the easiest way to do what you want to do is to delete all partitions  (probably have to sudo swapoff -a first)  and make one primary partition for windows then make an extended partition and install windows in the primary letting it format c:   then install linux in the extended part.     that would be the smoothest road home.
<ForgeAus> ozw perhaps you might want to go to a more specific channel? they might have people who can help you better
<intelikey> ooops just a little too late.
<SolidSource> I know those commands, I just don't have the gpg key # is
<ForgeAus> or the other way... #linux
<ForgeAus> solid try googling the repository name then perhaps?
<ForgeAus> theres bound to be a reference somewhere
<ForgeAus> or you could try http/ftp-ing the file structure and looking for the key file
<SolidSource> yeah,,,in chinese
<ozw> can you suggest a more specific channel?
<ForgeAus> set your search engine to only look for english pages then
<ozw> i really don't know where to start heh
<adydas> anyone got a good link for setting up nvidia drivers
<ForgeAus> ozw same here mostly... #linux might be a good place to ask for that
<ozw> alright, thanks
<intelikey> !ati | adydas
<ubotu> adydas: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> does that not work for you ?
<SolidSource> ForgeAus: thats thing...I have done all that...it doesn't come up with anything
<ForgeAus> no .gpg or .key or whatever the extension is?
<SolidSource> nope nothin
<ForgeAus> and you can't download anything from that repo because it needs a key?
<intelikey> ForgeAus sometimes key.txt
<SolidSource> yep
<ForgeAus> well then I have only 2 suggestions
<ForgeAus> one find someone to translate chinese for you
<ForgeAus> or B) use a translator!
<ForgeAus> (like babelfish)
<ForgeAus> run a webpage thats chinese through it and see what you come out with!
<ForgeAus> just an idea, not sure if it will help or not
<ForgeAus> but I Can't think of a better way
<SolidSource> eh, I don't even know what the repository was for...
<SolidSource> so removed it
<SolidSource> not going through all that just to figure it out
<ForgeAus> fair enuff
<intelikey> it was obviously for a little while.
<intelikey> for a few days even.
<intelikey> :)
<SolidSource> if you care to know what the repo is its: deb http://cle.linux.org.tw/candyz/Ubuntu/edgy amd64/
<ForgeAus> it?
<ForgeAus> tw... hmmm taiwan I gather
<SolidSource> yeah
<intelikey> looks taiwanees to me
<ForgeAus> I don't have an amd64 mine's just an i4/5/686 ... (p4 actually)
<intelikey> 686
<ForgeAus> intelikey is that a condition related to knock-knees?
<intelikey> no more related to uncle ho
<ForgeAus> yeah but 686 is i3/4/586 compatible right?
<intelikey> ForgeAus yes
<intelikey> ForgeAus cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ForgeAus> ie old or generic software with no i4/5/686 will work with the i386 vers
<intelikey> ForgeAus cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep 'model name'       would be more readable
<ForgeAus> (I noticed most WindowsXP cd's have an i386 folder)
<ForgeAus> which has most of the installation files
<ForgeAus> model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz
<ForgeAus> model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz
<SolidSource> ForgeAus: found how to get the key
<ForgeAus> (its hyperthreaded thus it sees it like 2 processors in that respect)
<ForgeAus> hence the dual identical result
<ForgeAus> Solid, nice!
<adydas> intelikey: that means nothing
<intelikey> yes i386 builds will run on 386+ arch    while i686 builds will run with errors on 386-568   and without error on 686+   (in theory)
<SolidSource> just used "wget http://cle.linux.org.tw/candyz/Ubuntu/candyz.key" and then "sudo apt-ket add candys.key"
<ForgeAus> possibly excluding ia64
<ForgeAus> Solidsource yeah basically
<intelikey> ia64 is 686+  yes
<ForgeAus> but you had to know the candyz.key file
<intelikey> adydas ?
<SolidSource> ubuntu forums had something on the exact repo
<adydas> is there a differnce for installing nvidia drivers for kubuntu over unbuntu ?
<provolik> Good morning to you all
<adydas> that file you linked mes all good, but means nothing as nothing on that file is there
<adydas> step 1)go to System and then Administration
<intelikey> only gui apps will differ between the *buntu's adydas
<adydas> i have no such thing
<adydas> i dont have or can i find a synaptic package manager
<intelikey> you can install synaptic  if you like.
<adydas> If thats what i ahve to do to get these dam nvidia drivers going, so be it
<adydas> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<intelikey> even using adept to install synaptic is acceptable
<intelikey> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<adydas> hows that different than adept
<intelikey> actually a lot smother imo.   and i'm not a gnome fan.
<intelikey> smoother
<SolidSource> adydas: to get nvidia driver working you have to change all the "nv" to "nvidia" in the xorg.conf file
<adydas> yes but
<adydas> it dont work
<provolik> what about the installation of fonts and ttf?
<adydas> when i reboot it dont stick
<SolidSource> adydas: do you got kubuntu-desktop installed?
<orkid___> how do i get rid of the fadingness in fesity?
<gansinho> hello could anybody help me, I'm trying to compile kpilot from source and I'm having some trouble and I just can't figure out how to solve it
<adydas> its only effective for the time i boot from console into x via start x after installing
<orkid___> gansinho: dont ask to ask.
<intelikey> lol yeah.    ubuntu's brain storm of having xorg reconfigure each boot  lol.....
<adydas> SolidSource: i have a fresh install of kubuntu
<intelikey> there are several ways to stop it tho.
<SolidSource> adydas: just use adept/synaptic and install kubuntu-desktop package
<adydas> 2.6.16-generic
<adydas> im using a kde based desktop gui atm
<adydas> that count?
<adydas> i mean 16
<adydas> 7
<gansinho> orkid___: thanks,  this is the output http://pastebin.com/881930
<SolidSource> adydas: this doesn't have anything to do with that
<intelikey> edit the init script that's causing it     make the xorg.conf imutable     remove the first comments from the xorg.conf  (full line not just the #)   and other ways
<SolidSource> adydas: the package ensures your settings and such....without you will have problems
<adydas> kubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<orkid___> gansinho: you can't install kpilot from the repositories?
<Dani> hello all
<orkid___> gansinho: are you building from SVN?
<SolidSource> adydas: ok, what video card do you have?
<gansinho> orkid___: yes, the one in the repo is too old and does not work propely wih kontacts
<adydas> Nvidia 7900GT
<gansinho> orkid___: if you are aware of some repo that has it atualized with svn it would help me a lot
<SolidSource> adydas: and you installed the nvidia-glx package?
<adydas> fresh install of kubuntu
<adydas> last time i downloaded a .run file from nvidia.com
<adydas> so i would have to say no i dont have nvidia0glx installaed
<SolidSource> adydas: theres your problem
<adydas> awsum, that is now installing
<adydas> do i use that .run file after?
<orkid___> gansinho: if you're compiling from SVN you might have errors b/c SVN is the current devel and sometimes might not work.
<SolidSource> adydas: no
<adydas> no files or forums ive read suggest what you just said
<orkid___> gansinho: you might want to upgrade kontacts (or wahtever) to svn before you try to compile kpilot. but again, i don't know if this will work. mixing things together like this is asking for trouble.
<orkid___> yo ucould just install a test setup all from SVN... but then again kde is in kde4 development so trunk in kde is version 4.
<SolidSource> adydas: only use adept to install nvidia-glx...the reason is, not all installers know where to put files and since adept does, use it to install as much as possible
<orkid___> i know this isn't what you'r elookin for but it might be wisest to just hold out for a proper release for kpilot that includes th support you're looking for
<adydas> ok thats done, so i can now change nv to nvidia in x.conf?
<gansinho> orkid___: I asked in kpilot channel, the developers said to me that updating kpilot is the only way to solve it... I just wanna know is what is happening to the make command that it is not working
<SolidSource> adydas: no
<intelikey> " Karbon is a vector graphics application. "   so what do you do with a vector graphics application?
<SolidSource> adydas: restart first and then if the settings haven't worked, then change it
<adydas> Thank you
<orkid___> gansinho: try in kpilot channel again, it's related to the SVN as far as i can tell, the source might be messed up and simply not compile because of a problem in it
<orkid___> that should/could be fixed by the devels
<orkid___> try updating from svn again and recompiling perhaps it's fixed already or file a bug report (again, best to see #kpilot)
<orkid___> it seems like an error with kpilot and not any of the compile or support tools/libs
<gansinho> orkid___: oh thanks! I thought it could be a broken dependency, so I'll ask over there! thanks !
<snowrichard> hi
<SolidSource> anyone have a working skype repository? cause the official skype one doesn't seem to be signed
<intelikey> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<SolidSource> lol yeah, done that
<SolidSource> the repo keeps comming up "Failed to fetch http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/dists/stable/non-free/binary-amd64/Packages.gz"
<orkid___> gansinho: well i don't know for sure, it looks like something with libkcal, but then again, you're working with svn from kpilot so they should be able to help you out more as they're probably compiling this stuff all the time anyway (if they're devs)
<intelikey> SolidSource at   deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free  ???
<koriel> anyone knows why sometimes my system boots with no sound at all?
<SolidSource> intelikey: yep
<koriel> seeing the output of lsmod all modules are loaded but no sound
<intelikey> SolidSource the server seems to be borked.
<intelikey> i can't access that url  not http nor ftp
<SolidSource> alright
<intelikey> try   http://skype.com/go/getskype-linux-deb
<intelikey> reverse name lookup may be the issue there...
<intelikey> or the server may be modified and not updated with a good redirrect
<SolidSource> its no big deal, just want the repo so it can update...trying to remove thinking from some things
<justin_> Does anyone here use MPlayer?
<justin_> in K?
<SolidSource> and last....http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/edgy-seveas/Release.....package is messed up and its an official repo
<SolidSource> justin_:use it as a plugin, but nothing more
<justin_> What would you rather? I'm a noob, trying to find a good media player to play my avi's
<SolidSource> I use kaffeine for AVI, MPG, etc and LinDVD for DVDs
<justin_> Ah I need to find codecs for kaffeine then because it doesn't seem to want to play anything I have yet
<justin_> Is that something I can find with adept?
<SolidSource> for some, but you need w32codec which is not in the main repos
<justin_> Ah
<justin_> I'll try to find that guy, thanks!
<intelikey> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> justin_ ^
<SolidSource> yes but those don't say much about how to get W32codecs
<ForgeAus> there is a reason w32codecs isn't in the offical repos
<SolidSource> though it gives all the others you need
<ForgeAus> but you can get it from adding others
<intelikey> yeah the developers don't want sued
<SolidSource> yeah, licensing....screw em
<intelikey>           - But please use free formats if you can:
<intelikey>           https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> and you can.
<SolidSource> http://www.debianadmin.com/install-libdvdcss-and-w32-video-codecs-in-debian-and-ubuntu.html
<SolidSource> that will get you w32codecs
* intelikey misses his hacker....
<intelikey> at least i had something to try to figure out.
<SolidSource> ???
<ForgeAus> so how different is Debian + KDE to kubuntu?
<intelikey> ForgeAus debian stable is not as "cutting edge"  and not as buggy.
<ForgeAus> intelikey how about debian sid?
<intelikey> that's where the ubuntu packages come from     for the most part.
<SolidSource> so debian + kde isn't as entertaining as kubuntu
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> entertaining    :)
<intelikey> is that what you call it when things don't work ?
<SolidSource> it was a joke
<intelikey> yeah sorta....      oh you mean yours was...
<ForgeAus> lol both are :)
<SolidSource>  :-S
<ForgeAus> depending on your viewpoint
<SolidSource> lol
<ForgeAus> and of course sense of humour
<sancho21> anybody know the most crowded ubuntu or linux mailing list?
<intelikey> hey don't accuse me of having any sense
<SolidSource> didn't know we were
<intelikey> SolidSource that was aimed at ForgeAus
<ForgeAus> wouldn't you rather dollars than sense? :)
<intelikey> sancho21 why would you be looking for the most spamed ?
<SolidSource> lol I was reading his mind
<intelikey> ForgeAus actually no.
<cntb> intelikey: can I hide partitions with password ?
<ForgeAus> ahh so you need some sense to keep your cents?
<intelikey> cntb grub can do that i think.
<intelikey> ForgeAus i've meat people with more dollars than sense,  nothing i want to emulate.
<intelikey> met
<ForgeAus> well I don't think I should confute that one ...
<extern> where can I find sound volume configuring app? if I remember right, it used to be in the task bar, but it's not there now
<ForgeAus> kmix
<extern> thanks
<sancho21> intelikey, no I want to have my question about openssl answered since the I've been dizzy googling and trying but those things didn't satisfy me.
<ForgeAus> so you're looking for appeasment?
<intelikey> hmmm looks that way.
<intelikey> sancho21 what is your "question about openssl" ?
<sancho21> 1. What's the difference between CA.sh -newcert and CA.sh -newreq?
<intelikey> ForgeAus sed s'should'could' ^
<sancho21> From my conclussion postfix has self-signed certificate
<sancho21> also ejabberd
<intelikey> don't guess i can appease you there.
<pfein_> any KDE-applets for working with blogger.com?
<pfein_> DON'T MAKE ME USE FIREFOX, FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!
<ForgeAus> pfein, whats wrong with firefox?
<SolidSource> lol, yeah whats wrong withit?
<ForgeAus> I wouldn't dream of MAKING you if there was another option
<ForgeAus> I'm just suprised that you have an aversion to it
<SolidSource> I wouldn't dream of you at all
<intelikey> i wouldn't dream of using ff   period
<ForgeAus> most people I know LOVE firefox
<pfein_> eh, I don't, it just kinda annoys me more than Konq, actually.
<pfein_> KDE: The least annoying GUI on Linux, outside of OSX.
<SolidSource> no specific reason?
<ForgeAus> Konq is at least partially firefox compatible (you can set it to identify as firefox 1.5)
<intelikey> it annoies me more than any web browser short of w3m
<pfein_> yeah, though the AJAX-heavy Google sites don't work so good, blogger esp.
<pfein_> this is my blog: http://pfein.blogspot.com/
<extern> why is some dark colors displayed incorrectly for me? The dark areas of pictures are filled with a slightly incorrect color
<extern> it's displayed wrong in everywhere, if it's a desktop wallpaper, or a picture on the internet
<sancho21> Is it inpractical to create my own Certificate Authority and assign my own certificate instead of using self-assigned certificate of ssl?
<pfein_> Yes, I blog like a 12 year old girl.
<pfein_> sancho21: just use self-signed
<intelikey> surfraw - a fast unix command line interface to WWW
<justin_> Err, I tried finding w32codecs on the "http://packages.freecontrib.org/" repo and it can't connect to it
<justin_> Is there a newer repo that would have it?
<SolidSource> justin_: there servers seem messed up
<sancho21> Why? Would it be better if I have certificate which my own CA assign?
<justin_> Ah, ok I'll grab some sleep and try again tomorrow
<SolidSource> justin_: I can send you the file, other wise thats the only place
<SolidSource> that I know of right now
<justin_> Hmm, how would I install it then?
<SolidSource> its a DEB file
<justin_> Can I still get apt to recognize it?
<ForgeAus> actually that blog page worked for me ok in konqueror
<ForgeAus> but then I don't know what its MEANT to look like elsewise
<pfein_> sancho21: it's not gonna matter - anyone who trusts your CA would trust a self-signed cert.  To be honest, I've never heard of anyone creating their own CA
<SolidSource> justin_: just use terminal and type "sudo dpkg -i --force-all FILENAME"
<justin_> Ok SS
<ForgeAus> looks almost the same in firefox but maybe thats because I have both installed?
<intelikey> force-all ???
<intelikey> what did i miss ?
<justin_> I don't know how to grab files on here
<SolidSource> well force all is only needed if you use 64bit
<ForgeAus> dcc justin
<ForgeAus> you can send/get files over IRC via DCC
<ForgeAus> not sure what kind of support Konversation has or hasn't for it however...
<justin_> Allright I didn't explicitly say actually how clueless I really am with this
<justin_> irc too
<justin_> =)
<intelikey> /dcc send nickname file
<justin_> Ah, thanks!
<intelikey> /dcc get nickname file
<nalioth> intelikey: i like ebooks
<SolidSource> does that work even if he isn't registered?
<intelikey> nalioth yeah.
<SolidSource> /dcc send justin_ /media/programs/Linux/Apps/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<justin_> It doesn't recognize /DCC get
<SolidSource> yeah DCC didn't work
<intelikey> SolidSource i'm not sure.
<justin_> Just /dcc brings up a new tab
<kjean-pierre> hello every body
<justin_> Hola
<SolidSource> /dcc send justin_
<SolidSource> /dcc
<kjean-pierre> espagna?como esta?
<SolidSource> might not work since I'm using kopete
<justin_> Oh gotcha
<justin_> I'll try a google search for that deb file
<intelikey> SolidSource you registered ?
<SolidSource> yep
<justin_> I'm not, is that why?
<intelikey> ummmm hmmmm SolidSource seems to be firewalled in or something.
<extern> has anyone had any issues with fglrx after the update? it says now that direct rendering is not supported
<sancho21> Ok then. Has anybody installed ejabberd on their local network + internet?
<justin_> Hmm
<SolidSource> intelikey: no, both have to be registered...cause you can't send private messages to none registered ppl either
<justin_> Dcc won't let me grab it, I see it intelikey
<intelikey> justin_ can you get that?
<intelikey> SolidSource i am registered
<justin_> Ah
<justin_> Ok cool that worked
<intelikey> and justin_ can dcc get.
<intelikey> we just proved it.
<justin_> Although I have no idea where it went.. =)
<SolidSource> ok maybe it didn't sign me in
<SolidSource> for some reason its not letting me sign in
<intelikey> /msg nickserv identify password
<daleach> I have a problem that resembles this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-166753.html
<SolidSource> intelikey: notta
<daleach> I got it from tryign to apt-get install all the nvidia packages
<daleach> at same time (whoops? or is this not supposed to break it?)
<daleach> i left out legacy
<intelikey> SolidSource client ?
<SolidSource> kopete
<intelikey> that can auto identify
<justin_> It timed out
<SolidSource> well its set up to...
<intelikey> i'm not sure what you need to change.
<christene> anyone around who can help me out?
<SolidSource> maybe, whats the question
<SolidSource> ?
<intelikey> yes what is the question.
<intelikey> :)
<christene> newb to ubuntu. k, i have a netgear wireless card in the laptop i am using and cant get it to recognize my network
<extern> has anyone had any problems with dark images not being displayed correctly?
<christene> i can see it but and connect but i cant pull any pages or anything else
<intelikey> !wifi | christene
<ubotu> christene: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<intelikey> been there ?
<justin_> Samba?
<SolidSource> hmm, never used removable wireless cards...always go internal
<christene> i am just clueless cause i am totally new to ubuntu
<christene> trying the link you gave me though
<justin_> SolidSource I can't respond, I don't know bud...
<intelikey> well i'm clueless but for entirely different reasons
<SolidSource> justin_: the download not go through?
<justin_> Hehe
<justin_> Naw it timed out
<justin_> Not sure why
<SolidSource> damn my connection sucks
<SolidSource> my ISP hates their customers
<intelikey> SolidSource can you grab that test file ?
<justin_> I found a couple .deb files from a site somewhere, but I don't really know what to do with them?
<justin_> Who is your isp?
<SolidSource> intelikey: didn't see nothin come in
<mike_> is it ok to make the ubuntu desktop a server?
<intelikey> check tabs
<SolidSource> justin_: some unknown local company...Readytek.net....its the only thing in my area
<justin_> Oh, bastards
<SolidSource> intelikey: didn't get a message
<daleach> justin_: u know bout dpkg
<intelikey> mike_ yeah.   most people don't want/need all the gui stuff on a server... but there is nothing wrong with it.
<SolidSource> only go the IRC righ now
<justin_> Ah no, but I'll try it really quick, SS gave me a command to run
<daleach> dpkg -i
<daleach> man dpkg for that stuff i think
<justin_> Many thanks, lemme give it a shot
<christene> okay still really lost. can anyone please help me?
<SolidSource> christene: you said you can connect with the card?
<mike_> intelikey: thanx, is there any disadvantages or advantages?
<daleach> she prob needs to run
<christene> i can see my router and connect to it but i cant pull any pages
<daleach> dhcpclient wlan0 or whatever it is
<daleach> like that
<intelikey> mike_ depends on your security modle i suspose
<christene> i have a netgear wg511t pcmia card. i got it cause i was told it works right out of the box in ubuntu
<SolidSource> christene: using any kind of security features?
<SolidSource> christene: mac filtering or wep?
<daleach> yeah could be ur router's security
<christene> i was using them both before, let me check to see which one i turned off
<Ayabara> hi. any kdbg users here?
<SolidSource> yeah, course usually it shouldn't even let you connect if the security isn't met
<christene> now i have it setup in acl mode
<christene> does that make a difference?
<daleach> u prob don't want that
<christene> should i turn it off in that case?
<daleach> i would just to make it simple for starters in ur router settings u mean?
<Ayabara> when I try to start kdg with "kdbg -p pid" it doesn't seem to attach to the process. "ddd -p pid" works the way it should.
<christene> what do you mean?
<blue|palm> Does anybody know if there exists a driver for my Canon MP160's scanner?
<intelikey> SolidSource /exec echo boo > testfile
<daleach> hey Ayabara what is the package for kdbg ?
<daleach> is there one?
<intelikey> and send it to me.  i'll see if you can send.   i'm suspecting you can't do that either
<SolidSource> intelikey: nope
<SolidSource> hold on
<SolidSource> k sent
<justin_> Ok I used dpkg to install the two deb files, w32codecs.deb and libdvdcss2, is there something else I have to do?
<justin_> Seems like it worked
<justin_> but Kaffeine still won't play avi's
<SolidSource> did you install the Gstreamer plugins?
<christene_> back, anyone there who can help me out?
<justin_> Me SS? If so, no
<SolidSource> you need those too
<justin_> Oh ok
<intelikey> SolidSource was that supposed to be empty ?
<SolidSource> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SolidSource> intelikey: its just supposed to contain the work "testing"
<newest007> hey there, ive really found that the gnome desktop top is really rubbish, im going to change to KDE, how do i do this cleanly though? last time i installed KDE alot of gnome stuff was left behind and clogged up my menus
<intelikey> nope  nothing
<SolidSource> well I'm going to have to kill my ISP
<christene_> hey, can anyone please help me with my networking problem?
<intelikey> CDCC Auto-geting file test.txt from [SolidSource] 
<intelikey> -:- DCC Unable to create connection: No route to host
<daleach> christene: what directions are u following
<SolidSource> yeah, thats my ISP blocking it
<intelikey> i got an empty inode showing that it did try.
<christene_> i dont really have any, i was just kind of browsing and seing what i could come up with
<Ayabara> daleach, kdbg ..
<june> how long should a memtest usually take with a 2ghz proccessor and 2gb of ram?
<newest007> hey there, ive really found that the gnome desktop top is really rubbish, im going to change to KDE, how do i do this cleanly though? last time i installed KDE alot of gnome stuff was left behind and clogged up my menus
<intelikey> june how many passes ?
<daleach> christene i woudl turn the access control list's off in the router and security off... start from there
<SolidSource> newest007: yeah, downloading the kubuntu disc and installing from it
<june> intelikey: honestly i have no clue, should it say that on the display somewhere? i've never run memtest before
<christene_> i use iwconfig to see my card and i can but it still wont pull a page
<daleach> Ayabara: i get nothing for "aptitude search kdbg"
<daleach> i think u just solved my problem my lists are out of date or whatever?
<mike_> june: i got a 1 gig memory and it takes a long time
<daleach> iwconfig doesn't do it though if i remember correctly
<daleach> so u don't need modprobe
<daleach> u already have ur card and stuff
<intelikey> june i did run it one time.  and if i recall there is a pass number some place lower left quarter i think
<june> intelikey: ok, well apparently it's on test 4 pass 2?
<daleach> guys isn't it dhclient wlan0
<june> lemme check how many passes though
<daleach> or somethign?
<Ayabara> daleach, I found it in the repositories, with apt-get. don't know which repo
<daleach> i forgot haven't done that stuff in a bit
<christene_> yeah, i got another one today
<daleach> Ayabara i think that's at the root of the problem with teh nvidia stuff
<intelikey> june ok unless it finds errors it should default to 3 passes    i think
<blue|palm> SolidSource: They dont have any linux drivers, thanks anyway
<SolidSource> blue|palm: ok, well I never got my canon working...ended up getting a Brother all-in-one printer with networking
<blue|palm> SolidSource: sounds like something i should do...
<intelikey> i never could get the scanner portion of the brother all in one  to work
<SolidSource> blue|palm: Brother makes their own linux drivers...though can be tricky to set up
<christene_> someone please help me!
<SolidSource> yeah, me either
<SolidSource> scanner just didn't seem to want to accept commands from linux
<christene_> hello?
<june> intelikey: well it just found one error, i'm investigating a problem with my (other) computer, openGL crashes my computer now under certain conditions, i don't know exactly what causes it, i'm thinking maybe offscreen rendering.  Is it possible that might be part of it?  (it's a laptop) but i was under the impression my video memory was dedicated, not shared
<SolidSource> christene_: have you turned you routers security off?
<christene_> yes i have
<christene_> no security whatsoever
<blue|palm> SolidSource: From what ive seen hp have invested interest in linux, do they provide drivers?
<SolidSource> christene_: hmm
<blue|palm> Does anybody know whether hp provicde printer drivers for linux or not?
<christene_> all my card does it blink
<SolidSource> blue|palm: I don't know...I hate HP just as much as I hate Microsoft
<blue|palm> SolidSource: woah...
<SolidSource> christene_: I'm just wondering if there is need for a driver for the card...even in linux
<blue|palm> SolidSource: I dont hate either of them, they do business... and provide good products. its just that they are expensive...
<mike_> hi, im planning to make a email server, how do u admin it? just back-up files?
<christene_> well, the card i have is a netgear wg511t if that tells you anything. i have no idea how to use ndiswrapper with the windoes drivers either
<daleach> christene
<daleach> what is ur iwconfig
<SolidSource> blue|palm: yeah well...I have reasons, I have kind of a inside view into microsoft...and I hate HP because my products from them always broke really easily
<daleach> is it wlan0
<daleach> type dhclient wlan0 then try browsing
<daleach> i couldn't remember it hehe
<christene_> are you talking to me?
<daleach> yes
<christene_> oky
<daleach> u said u saw it with iwconfig right?
<blue|palm> SolidSource: did you work for microsoft by any chance :)
<SolidSource> blue|palm: no, but know someone that does
<christene_> yes, it recognizing it from what i see
<blue|palm> SolidSource: I see... i cant really stand their policies personally
<daleach> what dose it say
<christene_> it comes up as a atheros card
<daleach> as the
<daleach> it should be somethign like wlan0
<daleach> do u see "wlan0"
<blue|palm> or ath0
<daleach> christene: take whatever it is xxx0 and type dhclient xxx0 (or am i crazy guys? missing a step?)
<christene_> there is already a pid file /var/run/dhcllient
<xenophile7x7> ok, konversation is kicking my ass..is there a way to set auto-ops and scripts and such?
<SolidSource> christene_: you could try using KDEs Wassistant
<SolidSource> or Knetwork
<christene_> right now i am using the wireless assistant 0.5.5
<christene_> its telling me i am connected but i can never pull a page when i detached my hardline
<christene_> going to detach it again and try
<christene_> can you all still see what i am saying?
<christene_> hello?
<christene_> anyone there?
<daleach> yes
<xenophile7x7> christene: we can see you
<daleach> we all see u
<christene_> now i am confused
<daleach> ur on wifi?
<daleach> hehe
<daleach> congratulatoins if u are hah
<SolidSource> who knows....these wifi issues are why I still use WinXP on my laptop
<christene_> okay, i can still talk but i cant pull a page on the webrowser on here
<SolidSource> well thats strange
<AWOSLappy> Certain fonts I use regularly are no longer working correctly in KDE-based apps; they work correctly in OOo but not Krita, KolourPaint, ...
<christene_> this is total bullshit
<AWOSLappy> It looks EXACTLY like Sans Serif
<SolidSource> christene_: well,firewall might be blocking it, but I doubt it
<AWOSLappy> Just FYI:
<christene_> what firewall is my question. i dont have one on here and i dont think my router has one
<AWOSLappy> !language | christene_
<ubotu> christene_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<christene_> i'm sorry
<SolidSource> christene_: iptables is always installed
<christene_> just getting a little aggrivated
<AWOSLappy> that's okay, just don't have it happen again.  it's cool :)
<christene_> ok
<christene_> not a problem
<SolidSource> christene_: but I doubt its blocking
<christene_> oh, forget it. i wanted to try this cause i've heard good things but this isnt worth it. thanx for the help all. i am going back to windows xp
<SolidSource> christene_: yes, linux is getting close to being able to be on laptops with no problem buts its not there yet
<christene_> i see this firsthand. nonethess i thank you for your help and anyone else who minded me bickering while i tried to work through this
<christene_> hold on, is there anyone else using an external lappie network card on this channel?
<daleach> christene
<daleach> if you are on irc
<daleach> here without the wire?
<daleach> wirelessy?
<daleach> its ur browser probably
<AWOSLappy> christene_ I find that FreeBSD is easier to use when it comes to PCMCIA Network cards.
<daleach> u have some sort of crazy proxy or something?
<christene_> so what broswer would you recommend?
<daleach> "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<christene_> k
<daleach> are u on firefox?
<christene_> no, i was using konqueror
<AWOSLappy> daleach she's prolly on Konqueror, which SHOULD work.
<AWOSLappy> I don't see how Firefox would make a difference.
<daleach> well the key there is in a clean slate ;-)
<pCarsten> has anyone here taken Ubuntu (LPI) certification ?
<daleach> I never had an issue with konqueror either but... i dunno
<christene_> just used the command and i was told that the package is missing , has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<daleach> u might have to do
<daleach> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<christene_> same thing
<daleach> oh wait so taht's not getting out to the web either then?
<xenophile7x7> sounds like a firewall
<xenophile7x7> router settigns perhaps?
<daleach> ah
<AWOSLappy> !?
<daleach> wait christene are u at a school?
<daleach> college?
<christene_> no, i am at home? i live in a college town but thats about it
<daleach> k hehe
<daleach> as long as u don't use them for the internet access hehe
<christene_> oh no, i'm linux challenged. not stupid
<SolidSource> even then shouldn't have such a problem
<daleach> well what would allow this traffic but not
<daleach> what site are u visiting? like www.google.com ?
<christene_> i tried that one and it keeps timing out
<daleach> did u try like restarting the router?
<daleach> might want to try messing with some of that
<daleach> did u dual boot with windows try goign in there and seeing if u have access
<daleach> sure u will but yeah
<SolidSource> really doubt its a router problem now
<parkerw207> hiya guys dunno if anyone could help me
<incorrect> other than quanta what other good web dev tools are there that are qt based?
<parkerw207> i lose wifi signal in my bedroom , and i always have done , but when i loose it with linux its ever worse
<parkerw207> when i go and search for my router again
<parkerw207> it doesnt find it
<christene_> i didnt dual boot. previously i had windows xp on this machine but its to intensive to run on here. my lappie kept overheating and stalling
<parkerw207> even if i am right next to it
<daleach> from my experience kubuntu was more intense than my windows on my really old dino laptop
<daleach> i used to use xfce or whatever for my laptop
<daleach> with ubuntu
<daleach> can someone please answer this question this time around? heh... so i get "The module Display could not be loaded." in Display - System Settings
<christene_> with ubuntu i use less battery and the overall performance is better. thats why i wanted to switch to it
<SolidSource> daleach: your video driver is screwed up
<daleach> from system settings-> display.... it gives me... The diagnostics is:  blank..... possible reasons: an error occured during your last kde upgrade leaving an orphaned control module
<daleach> yeah
<daleach> "you have old third party modules lying aruond"
<AWOSLappy> XFCE + Ubuntu = Xubuntu.
<SolidSource> daleach: did you upgrade and not reinstall video driver?
<daleach> 2 things i did.... one originally (i don't think this is the issue was tried to run nvidia bla bla.run...the one from the nvidia site.......it DIDN'T install though because was missing the kernel it needed
<daleach> so then i did apt-get the nvidia and then got this..
<daleach> this is a brand new kubuntu
<SolidSource> thats why
<SolidSource> you have 2 video drivers installed
<daleach> all i did was really apt-get a bunch of those packages i thin
<SolidSource> don't use nvidia's website for the driver...just apt-get
<SolidSource> adept
<daleach> ok i was told that
<daleach> but
<daleach> ok i ran update and upgrade
<daleach> i forgot....ther'es a clean isn't there
<SolidSource> well the only way I was able to solve such a problem when I had it was by reinstalling the entire and starting over
<daleach> holy @#$
<daleach> because other than doing some partition stuff..... i just copied my stuff over and moved my .rc's etc..
<daleach> on debian i installed the nvidia off of their site
<daleach> custom edited my xf86config
<SolidSource> well you might be able to remove the driver from the site....
<daleach> for my 2 widescreen monitors
<daleach> any idea where that stuff goes?
<incorrect> damn quanta keeps crashing
<daleach> i know the ftp attempt failed
<SolidSource> well, (k)ubuntu doesn't do everything exactly like debian
<SolidSource> though the nvidia's website instruct should work...they tend not to
<daleach> when it tried to get stuff then...once i gave kubuntu gcc and make, libc(why the heck doesn't this come with those?)....it was asking for the kernel locatoin
<daleach> and i dind't know where that stuff was hehe so i just stopped
<daleach> i don't THINK at that point it actually did anything
<SolidSource> well, thats the point of using Adept and apt-get...cause it knows that stuff
<incorrect> where does quanta store its config?
<SolidSource> don't know...don't use
<daleach> k i'm using adept
<daleach> so..... i'm doing remove
<daleach> on all nvidia
<daleach> what does purge do?
<SolidSource> deletes the evidence...in essence, not sure if it will catch the files installed by Nvidia's run script
<n4cht>  what's the kde default network manager's startup command?
<daleach> the "nv" that's listed by default on my system is NOT the nvidia drivers? that's so stupid and deceptive
<Sekaab> Good Morning
<daleach> yeah the downloaded stuff
<daleach> its liek a make clean right i guess?
<daleach> ideally knows all of where it writes to
<adydas> dont start me on nvida drivers
<SolidSource> don't know what the command for that is
<daleach> don't start me on linux
<daleach> to purge in adept u right click
<adydas> apparantly my kernel source dont match my version of nvidia driver
<n4cht> i had a fun little adventure with the nvidia drivers today.  i couldn't get my updated drivers to work after updating my kernel.  (same problem adydas just mentioned, actually) and then i realized -why-.
<adydas> oh tell me
<n4cht> i updated my kernel, but didn't reboot into said updated kernel.
<adydas> mines booting into the new one
<n4cht> new driver + old kernel = mistmatch.  lol.
<SolidSource> nv is the same as using the built in driver for video in windows.....you don't get all the features until you install the official driver
<adydas> n4cht: ok, how did you resolve it
<adydas> got any website links you used to remedy it
<n4cht> adydas, did you apt-get install linux-restricted-modules`-uname -r`-generic  ? (which should also update your kernel with the generic, as it's a dep for the restricted modules package.)
<adydas> linux-restricted-modules-generic is already the newest versio
<adydas> m
<adydas> n
<ismail> hey guys
<Sekaab> morning ismail
<n4cht> adydas, that's just plain weird then.    all i did was apt-get clean, apt-get install linux-restricted-modules`-uname -r`-generic, apt-get remove nvidia-glx, apt-get clean (one more time for good measure) and apt-get install nvidia-glx
<ismail> hows everyone doing?
<n4cht> and then reboot into the kernel with the highest version number.
<ismail> whats that about a kernal upgdate?
<Sekaab> just fine, only following the discussion here
<adydas> what version you using out of intrest there n4cht
<adydas> 2.6.18?
<n4cht> Linux black 2.6.17-10-386 #2 Tue Dec 5 22:26:18 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<ismail> how do u get the kernal version?
<ismail> i wanna check!
<adydas> uname 0r
<adydas> -r
<n4cht> mind you, i haven't rebooted yet.
<adydas> yeah
<n4cht> i just use /exec -o uname -a
<adydas> when ever i reboot it goes pearshapped
<adydas> boots to console
<adydas> needs a manual edit of x11.conf to change from nvidia to nv to get x back online
<adydas> i cant understand how it installs and works, Untill i reboot
<n4cht> i'd say it's a case of the normal "nvidia driver falling behind in versions while the kernel chugs ahead" thing that happens almost every kernel update, honestly.
<adydas> it loads the nvidia splash screen. It shows all the stuff in the nvidia manager for KDE, shows the GPU temp and tv output. reboot and Boof
<ismail> adydas u wanna chance the nvidia to nv?...i think u change it in the script i think
<adydas> well no, i want to Keep it using nvidia not nv
<daleach> what does it mean whe u have a c next to ur thing in aptitude?
<adydas> im going back to nv to stop it screen failing
<daleach> the linux restricked module u said...has the c
<n4cht> daleach, i don't know.  i came to ubuntu from slackware.  i don't use gui tools.
<daleach> if u type aptitude search
<daleach> firefox for instance
<daleach> inur console
<n4cht> i'm actually only in here because i need to know the name of the default kde network manager for a network sharing wiki entry i'm writing.
<daleach> anyway it gives u text out
<daleach> not a gui only
<ismail> say how do umake a programstart at log in?...
<daleach> n4cht: i think you may have fixed all my problems :P
<daleach> :)
<daleach> i still get thsi junk but... gives me another image to reload into right? so i should log out and stuff
<daleach> cross my fingers or something
<SolidSource> anyone know what folder application icons are stored? or are they spread out all over
<zorglu_> q. my fsck got killed by oom kernel killer during boot... i got very weird things happening with disk since i updated to edgy, like doing fsck every 2 boot. is there a page somewhere on the change made to disk mounting from dapper->edgy
<sancho21> anybody know hardware information like Everest in Linux? So I can easily know my hardware specification
<SolidSource> yes
<SolidSource> kinfocenter = kinfocenter -caption "%c" %i %m
<zorglu_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/63175 <- ok im not the only one to get the fsck bug :)
<zorglu_> but it is a pain to boot in 30min with edgy while it was under 1min on dapper
<SolidSource> hmm...haven't had the problem..so no idea
<samiam010203> it defanitly should not take that long to boot the system. hum.
<samiam010203> did you try and boot with the live disc to see how long that takes to rule out hardware issues
<zorglu_> samiam010203: it is a bug as it was perfectly ok with dapper, and start being wrong the day i updated to edgy
<samiam010203> i never had that problem with edgy though thats why i wounder about hardware
<zorglu_> samiam010203: moreover other people reporting the exact same issue tends to say it is not my personnal hardware :)
<samiam010203> true
<samiam010203> did you try feisty yet?
<zorglu_> one guys got a workaround "disabeling all fsck in fstab"
<SolidSource> now that would not help...feisty = many many problems
<samiam010203> no, im running it now very stable
<zorglu_> samiam010203: nope :) and  i wont for the next 6month :)
<samiam010203> fesity comes out in 2 months
<zorglu_> my policy is update 4month after the official release date, thus major bugs got fixed
<samiam010203> ok sounds good
<zorglu_> but sometime it is not enougth, as my fsck issue show :)
<samiam010203> hum.
<samiam010203> anyone in here going to ubucon today in nyc?
<SolidSource> if I was in NYC I would
<samiam010203> solidsource : where are you?
<samiam010203> im in nyc , bronx
<SolidSource> on the other side of the country
<samiam010203> ok
<samiam010203> to bad
<samiam010203> it looks like its going to be a gas i already got dressed for it
<SolidSource> yes yes...I used to live in NYC ...but that was so long ago
<samiam010203> what part
<kubuntu_tester> hello folks
<samiam010203> hello there
<kubuntu_tester> is it possible to control access to my linuxbox from X to Y hours?
<kubuntu_tester> example: john wants to use a pc at 11 o'clock but he cant coz the system rejects his ident/auth process
<fernando> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<samiam010203> grand unified boot loader baby!
<burma7> !acpi
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<SolidSource> I'm sure there is...just not sure how
<SolidSource> misstype
<SolidSource> kinda
<SolidSource> why can't azureus just be installed with the system install....screw ktorrent
<SolidSource> kubuntu_tester: get your question answered?
<kubuntu_tester> SolidSource: nope
<SolidSource> kubuntu_tester: youi go into system settings >> user management and adjust their profile
<SolidSource> oh wait....
<SolidSource> thats password only...
<SolidSource> you can do it easy through a server...but thats external access only
<kubuntu_tester> SolidSource: I'm reading cron manual
<waylandbill> grrr. stupid wallet. what's the point if I have to keep typing my passwords anyway. >:-|
<SolidSource> yeah...eventually it saves them
<SolidSource> kubuntu_tester: from what I can tell that feature has yet to be implemented on a system bases
<kubuntu_tester> SolidSource: where can I get more information about?
<kraut> moin
<Jiraiya> Yo
<SolidSource> kubuntu_tester: there really isn't much...found a forum with someone who asked about same thing..but no useful responses
<kubuntu_tester> SolidSource: oh okay, thanks
<kubuntu_tester> I have to go now, see you!
<hyper_ch> SolidSource: where are the system users saved?
<SolidSource> hyper_ch: what you mean? like root?
<lucio_> hi!
<Jiraiya> Quand j clik sur un icon
<Jiraiya> il me dis
<Jiraiya> ca :
<Jiraiya> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6082/
<SolidSource> hyper_ch: also what are you trying to do?
<Jiraiya> Et j'ai plusieur choix de reponse
<Jiraiya> Mais c'est en anglais j capte que dal
<hyper_ch> SolidSource: no, isn't there a place, a text file, that contains all system users and the groups they belong to?
<hyper_ch> !fr | Jiraiya
<ubotu> Jiraiya: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Jiraiya> dsl
<Jiraiya> j croyais que j etait sur le bon chan :/
<SolidSource> hyper_ch: don't know...only use the user manager...so I don't screw things up
<hyper_ch> SolidSource: well, that would solve the problem of kubuntu-tester... he could then by cron "exchange" that file :)
<SolidSource> hyper_ch: cron sets user login time quotas?
<hyper_ch> SolidSource: no, if you have a file containing all system users... then you can make like multiple copies of it
<waylandbill> hyper_ch: yes. /etc/group and /etc/passwd
<hyper_ch> and delete the ones that shall not have access at some time
<waylandbill> hyper_ch: umm no.
<waylandbill> hyper_ch: those are shadowed. you can't edit them.
<SolidSource> hyper_ch: oh I see...that wouldn't be exactly a good idea...too unstable
<hyper_ch> and then you just replace the original one with your modified ones at a given time
<hyper_ch> well, was just a thought :)
<SolidSource> yes, but its just too unstable to do that
<hyper_ch> waylandbill: what do you mean by "they are shadowed"?
<waylandbill> just look into quotas. that'll do what you want.
<SolidSource> !quota
<ubotu> quota: implementation of the disk quota system. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13-8 (edgy), package size 393 kB, installed size 1196 kB
<SolidSource> !userquota
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about userquota - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<waylandbill> hyper_ch: the system uses different files than those. The textual versions are not what the system uses.
<SolidSource> waylandbill: I was searching specifically for quota info..couldn't find anything but requests such feature
<hyper_ch> waylandbill: ah ok :)
<hyper_ch> ui nice, the EU wants to Source Code of vista :)
<hyper_ch> due to fair trade :)
<waylandbill> I doubt they get it.
<waylandbill> they'll just fine m$ again. :-)
<SolidSource> waylandbill: did you mean the program "QUOTA" ?
<hyper_ch> waylandbill: yes, up to $ 3 mio per day
<SolidSource> far as I'm concerned..the more microsoft gets screwed, the happier I am at this point
<waylandbill> SolidSource: I could've sworn that was how to restrict logins, but I'm mistaken.
<SolidSource> waylandbill: no QUOTA is used for disk space restrictions
<waylandbill> right. basically that's the only kind of restrictions I've ever wanted to use.
<waylandbill> I've wanted to keep the daughter off the computer at night, but basically it came down to me teliing her to go to damn bed.. lol
<hyper_ch> waylandbill: the other was looking for timely restrictosn... at certain hours of the day only certain logins can be used
<SolidSource> well, a quota system would be easier
<hyper_ch> why? quota is something totally different :)
<SolidSource> not really
<SolidSource> QUOTA the program is yes...
<hyper_ch> ?
<waylandbill> hyper_ch: I'm not sure why a certain user wouldn't be allowed to login at a certain time. Usually they can login anytime they want, but are restricted to only a subset of the filesystem.
<SolidSource> but using a quota system would say you can be on for so long
<lucio_> hi! what do i find in the dvd (http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/kubuntu/releases/dapper/release.1/) more than cd? are there repository in that i can install?
<hyper_ch> waylandbill: that's what the other guy was asking for.... restrict user access to a certain time...
<waylandbill> ah.
<hyper_ch> waylandbill: if it's that what he wants then it's that what he wants :)
<waylandbill> hehe
<waylandbill> usually, you limit access by locking the office doors and kicking everyone out.
<SolidSource> I understand what he wants to do....just don't know if there is a way besides setting up an individual server that they have to log into
<hyper_ch> btw, anyone has had yet the fun of using Office 2007? Is it now totally compatible to OOo?
<waylandbill> if you need to disable remote logins for a certain user, I'm sure there's a good argument that they shouldn't be allowed any access.
<SolidSource> lucio_: what was your question?
<lucio_> solid: i was wandering what's inside dvd (http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/kubuntu/releases/dapper/release.1/)
<waylandbill> that's my two cents anyway. :-)
<SolidSource> waylandbill: no, its just to ensure that kids aren't playing while they should be doing school work
<SolidSource> lucio_: it contains all the CDs plus some more packages so theres less to download
<waylandbill> SolidSource: That's what I thought it was. It's called watch them. :-)
<hyper_ch> I prefer the CD and a self written install.sh :)
<waylandbill> lucio_: there's a 'list' file in that directory that appears to show the package contents if that's what you mean
<lucio_> solid: ok! ty! maybe it would be a good idea for me to get it since i've a dialup connection...
<SolidSource> LOL
<lucio_> saylandbill: i'm sorry... i wasn't able to find that list, i searched for it...
<waylandbill> http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/kubuntu/releases/dapper/release.1/kubuntu-6.06.1-dvd-i386.list
<lucio_> saylandbill: i'm really goofy... now i've seen that list! :D
<daleach> guys been trying to get these nvidia drivers working at this point i have a bunch of images i don't know how they got there... first question is i'm on a pentium 4 ...should I be 386 ? what is 686 64 bit? k7 is amd right? how come I am able to boot into these other images?
<waylandbill> :)
<SolidSource> lucio_: if you plan on downloading...don't ...just buy a copy from someplace...if its the kubuntu distro Frozentech.com has it for just less than $3US with shipping
<SolidSource> lucio_: dialup can't handle a 4GB download
<waylandbill> lucio_: or shipit!
<oFF-beAt> i'm using ubuntu i installed kubuntu-desktop and when i try login in with KDE i get "Could not start kstartupconfig. Check your installation."
<daleach> I did apt-get linux-restricted my version of uname and then it got me all this... after checking after doing install nvidia-glx ..i don't know at what point i got all these but..
<SolidSource> waylandbill: haven't used shipit...is it any cheaper?
<lucio_> Solid: ok! (i didn't really meant to download it from dialup! :D i was thinking about some friend with adsl, but buying it maybe is a better choise! :)
<waylandbill> SolidSource: costs nothing but you have to wait a few weeks.
<oFF-beAt> if u r talkin abt shitit.. then they have to pay the shippin fee.. that's all
<SolidSource> lucio_: well also, buying it ensures it will work...I have had problems in the past with downloading and writing own discs of various linux distros
<oFF-beAt> coul b more expensive then downloadin and burnin it to a cd
<waylandbill> lucio_: a friend on dsl would be a perfect way to acquire the CD.
<waylandbill> proves how good a friend they are. ;-P
<SolidSource> waylandbill: well, frozentech, it gets to me no longer than 5 days
<SolidSource> lol
<waylandbill> SolidSource: that's decent time.
<SolidSource> DVD is better in my opion, but I don't have that great of a connection
<waylandbill> yes. for bad connection, spend a little more and have them ship a DVD. I agree
<lucio_> way: i already have the cd and kubuntu installed and working, but i've trouble any time i need some new package, due to dialup and no working modem under kubuntu... i need to download .deb with windows and then install them under kubuntu
<SolidSource> lucio_: yeah DVD would definitely be your choice then
<waylandbill> lucio_: oh. when I had a modem and dialup, I had an external modem.
<daleach> is 686 64 bit?
<waylandbill> nope.
<daleach> what's "686"
<rojanu> has any got experience in a acer aspire 5051
<rojanu> I am having problems with sound and graphics
<lucio_> wayland: it's a really boring problem that... i tried many pci or external modems... but noone worked... :|
<daleach> and why the heck does my system get me 386+k7+686 makes no sense
<eMish___> when i pkg has "pending installation" status, how do I make it reset this status ?
<waylandbill> Pentium Class processor. specifcally PII and higher
<waylandbill> daleach: you have all those kernel images installed?
<waylandbill> lucio_: I didn't know there wasn't an external modem that didn't work.
<zafer> selam
<zafer> turk varm
<daleach> is it a cyrix?
<daleach> 686
<daleach> ?
<waylandbill> yup. cyrix 6x86 is one of them.
<daleach> waylandbill: sigh yea....
<zafer> hi all
<waylandbill> it's a class of processors not a single one.
<lucio_> waylandbill: serial modem i tryed didn't work... do you think an usbmodem would? i haven't tryied any usbmodem, should i try?
<daleach> waylandbill: i actually just graduated CS so yeah i do know but.. like
<daleach> not too familiar with like where they all diverged... the are still IA intel arch right?
<daleach> IA32
<SolidSource> alright you all have fun picking at each others minds....I'm sleepy
<daleach> or am I crazy
<waylandbill> lucio_: you couldn't communicate with a serial modem? usbmodem wouldn't do you any good then. In the end it'd look just like a serial modem.
<daleach> but anyway i have a pentium 4 shoudl i be using the 386?
<waylandbill> you're talking the kernel? you can use 686.
<daleach> previous installs i used like i586 i thought but yeah ok so 686
<lucio_> waylandbill: thank you, it really long time i have this modem problem and by now i have lost hope i will find a solution for it! :)
<daleach> apt went nuts and i have like 8 images some k7's and 386's
<waylandbill> 386 is mainly failsafe cause some chips won't boot 686.
<daleach> ah ok
<daleach> pentium 4 should be fine 686 then ok gotcha
<daleach> not a hardware fan
<daleach> nor a kernel hacker :(
<daleach> hehe
<waylandbill> looks like edgy has now "linux-generic" so they may be doing away with the k7, 686, 386 stuff anyway.
<daleach> oh that's why he wnated me to tack a -generic on to it
<daleach> yeah i'm stil on dapper .... when i tried edgy eft today it gave me a harder time with x even
<waylandbill> yes. the linux-k7 says "Obsoleted by linux-generic" so they appearing to be scrapping the multiple kernel idea.
<daleach> isn't that wack though?
<daleach> or is it that they can't really optimize for the 3 anyway?
<daleach> how does it work i have no idea... dothey have all 3 in 1? or just not optimize for the specific?
<daleach> i should check out the architecture one day I guess
<waylandbill> well, the kernel is really where you'd get the biggest gain from -march compile. that and maybe glibc.
<Jucato> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<daleach> thanks
<waylandbill> Jucato: excellent.
<waylandbill> ha.. it sounds like a speed placebo. :)
<aliasgherman> Has anyone ever tried to interface a MODEM in kubuntu ?
<aliasgherman> Through Minicom
<aliasgherman> ?
<daleach> hey waylandbill: would you say its safe to delete the *k7 and *386 in the /boot then?
<daleach> or will that make my system implode
<lucio_> bye all!
<waylandbill> you could. make sure you can boot the 686 first of course
<waylandbill> lucio_: take care
<daleach> uname -r says *686 i'm good right?
<Jucato> the proper way to "delete" those extra kernels would be to uninstall them
<daleach> sigh
<waylandbill> daleach: jucato is right cause then the grub entries will go away too
<daleach> i thought i read that the grub read from the dir automagically or somethign
<daleach> but ok so
<daleach> if apt is the solution for this i suspect it won't work but i can try
<waylandbill> why wouldn't it work?
<daleach> k can someone please tell me what the c next to the package means
<Jucato> technically, you "can" delete those files in /boot. but that won't really remove them from the system. there are still some stuff lying around.
<daleach> instead of p or i
<Jucato> daleach: where's that?
<waylandbill> aptitude?
<kolla> I cant get http://babelfish.altavista.com working with konqueror on kubuntu - I just get "Sorry, Bad Request. Your browser sent a request that this server could not understand." - Anyone else?
<daleach> yes
<daleach> adept doesn't show anything suspicious with all my files but there is
<daleach> I haven't done this in a while where is the temp downloads and stuff
<waylandbill> deleted but not purged.
<daleach> i always manage to break my apt sigh...hehe
<daleach> this isn't too bad
<daleach> ok so
<waylandbill> configuration files are still on the system in other words, that's why 'c'
<daleach> ah i see
<waylandbill> if you installed it again, it would retain the configuration.
<daleach> so let me try some purge
<daleach> yes here come the locks
<crazy_penguin> Hello!
<zorglu_> i had apt-index-watcher running every 5sec or so, i did the workaround "sudo /etc/init.d/apt-index-watcher stop". but im curious, what is the goal of apt-index-watch ?
<Jucato>  libapt-front based application make use of some additional indexes for package informations. Unfortunately, there is no way to run hooks when an application such as apt-get or aptitude regenerates the APT package index. apt-index-watcher tries to work around this problem by periodically checking if the APT indexes have changed, and rebuilding the apt-front indexes.
<Jucato> (from apt-cache show apt-index-watcher)
<zorglu_> Jucato: thanks
<Jucato> man:/apt-index-watcher also
<zorglu_> Jucato: maybe somebody could point them a inotify :)
* Jucato shrugs
<tezuo> italiani??
<Jucato> it's APT...
<tezuo> ^_^
<Jucato> !it | tezuo
<ubotu> tezuo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<tezuo> tnx
<waylandbill> is there a switch for apt-cache to only show the package not the descriptions?
<fdoving> waylandbill: --names-only
<fdoving> or -n
<waylandbill> that only affects what it searches.
<fdoving> ah, to SHOW..
<fdoving> no, there is no switch for that, but you can use 'cut' easily.
<fdoving> waylandbill: apt-cache search foo|cut -d' ' -f1
<fdoving> for example.
<fdoving> that'll use space (' ') as a delimiter, and show the first field.
<waylandbill> yeah. looking at the man page. thanks
<ubuntu> hi
<daleach> so i have all those extra images i don't need how can i "uninstall" them the proper way?
<fdoving> what images?
<waylandbill> kernel images
<daleach> whoops sorry i thought i typed that word ;-)
<daleach> my bad
<SagaciousKJB> I have a REALLY simple question about load averages I can't find an answer for on google.
<daleach> i'm googling but
<waylandbill> speaking of images, is there a program that assists printing a large image over several letter sized sheets?
<SagaciousKJB> From left to right, what do the 3 load average collumns represent?
<waylandbill> daleach: I'd just apt-get purge the ones you don't want
<fdoving> daleach: you can uninstall the linux-image packages you don't use.
<daleach> fdoving: more than one person in here thinks i can
<daleach> thing is I can't find the package these are tied to to purge though
<fdoving> daleach: sudo dpkg -l 'linux-image*'
<waylandbill> SagaciousKJB: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Load_(computing)
<daleach> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fdoving> daleach: then: sudo apt-get --purge remove {list-of-images-you-don't-use}
<SagaciousKJB> :D  Thank you
<daleach> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6088/
<daleach> is what i have
<waylandbill> oh. apt-get needs --purge.. hmm. I use aptitude. learn something new everyday. :-D
<daleach> thanks guys
<daleach> thanks fdoving
<fdoving> waylandbill: it doesn't need --purge, unless you want to purge. it's similar to 'aptitude purge <pkg>'
<waylandbill> fdoving: that's what I meant.
<daleach> he just meant the "--"
<daleach> hehe
<waylandbill> I just didn't communicate it as effectively. :-)
<fdoving> for apt-get, --purge is an option to remove, in aptitude it's it's own 'sub-command' or something like that.
<daleach> see what's really confuysing is
<daleach> i had to do dpkg
<daleach> instead of... an apt search
<daleach> right? *had* to do dpkg stuff?
<fdoving> apt-cache search searches the apt-cache.
<fdoving> ie. all available packages.
<fdoving> dpkg searches installed packages.
<daleach> oh that's the only dif? i didn't know that thanks hehe
<fdoving> which is what you need in this case.
<daleach> oh i see
<daleach> no u know what i was doing ok i was searching kernel, module
<daleach> and not image
<daleach> hehe
<daleach> these would've been i's in aptitude i suppose
<fdoving> removing the image will auto-remove the rest, iirc.
<daleach> see i found em with aptitude now
<daleach> i gotcha thanks though good to know heh
<fdoving> apt:/ in konqueror is nice too.
<daleach> oh never knew that had that
<JuJuBee> Good morning everyone...
<daleach> yeah that's pretty awesome
<JuJuBee> Does anybody know of a cgi-proxy that will allow https that I can put on my server?
<waylandbill> daleach: man:/ and info:/ too. :-)
<fdoving> the webshortcuts are nice too, wp:something -> wikipediasearch for something.
<waylandbill> didn't know about those. those documented somewhere?
<fdoving> hmm..
<daleach> removing those kernel images gaveme 252 mb of space back hehe
<fdoving> waylandbill: you can see the list and make your own in the konq settings.. not sure about docs though.
<fdoving> waylandbill: konq -> settings -> webshortcuts
<daleach> do u guys really use konqueror though? over firefox?
<daleach> i had issues a while back
<fdoving> I use konq mainly.
<fdoving> because of the webshortcuts.
<daleach> fdoving do u develop
<daleach> for ubuntu?
<fdoving> daleach: a little.
<fdoving> for ubuntu too.
<daleach> werd
<waylandbill> I use konq for file management and firefox for web browsing cause of the extensions.
<daleach> same wayland
<daleach> actually i don't even bother with extensions lately just use it for some compatibility adn stuff..... i really like konqueror with midnight commadner though
<daleach> frigen sweeeet
<waylandbill> I develop, but not for ubuntu. :-)
<daleach> me to when i'm not gettng my ass kicked by apt
<daleach> nah its great though
<Hobbsee> waylandbill: what do you developa?
<waylandbill> Hobbsee: windoze applications.
<Hobbsee> waylandbill: ick.
<waylandbill> I'm teaching myself linux programming day by day though.
<jay> kubuntu installed a generic kernel instead of 386 for me, I fetched the 386 kernel and headers but on each upgrade it tries 2 fetch the generic kernel again. How can I stop that?
<fdoving> jay: you'll have to remove it.
<fdoving> jay: 'sudo aptitude purge <packagename>
<fdoving> '
<waylandbill> I like Qt. It's rather easy to program with.
<Hobbsee> jay: you want to install -generic
<Hobbsee> jay: in almost all cases
<waylandbill> generic is the mainstream one now. 386 is available in case the generic doesn't work for you.
<jay> why woudl you?
<jay> really?
<Hobbsee> jay: because they renamed it.  smp, i believe
<jay> I thought it was the other waay around
<Hobbsee> no
<waylandbill> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<Hobbsee> oh, well, the smp might be
<ForgeAus> QT is easy?... what kind of windows programming did you do .NET?
<smoze> where are my sounds? amarok, kaffeine and other media software can make a sound but none of my games will...
<waylandbill> ForgeAus: no. win32 api & mfc.
<Hobbsee> smoze: install alsa-oss
<crazy_bus> I'm trying to follow this guide: http://po-ru.com/diary/fixing-ffmpeg-on-ubuntu-edgy/ But when I type sudo apt-get build-dep ffmpeg I get this "E: Unable to find a source package for ffmpeg"
<crazy_bus> Where is the ffmpeg source package?
<Jucato> crazy_bus: make sure you have the deb-src repository for universe enabled, then "apt-get source ffmpeg"
<dartdog> what is the server for kubuntu es?
<Jucato> !es | dartdog
<ubotu> dartdog: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dartdog> thanks
<smoze> Hobbsee: ok, what is it?
<Hobbsee> smoze: type in a console:  apt-cache show alsa-oss and read the description :)
<Hobbsee> for reference, alsa's the stuff that's wokring, oss is the stuff that isnt
<till> aloah
<Hobbsee> unless it's esd, in which case i dont remember what the solution is
<parkerw207> anyone here informed about mono ?
<smoze> Hobbsee: ok, i'll tryy this one
<parkerw207> !mono
<ubotu> mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.17.1-1ubuntu7.1 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<parkerw207> !mono development
<parkerw207> hmm
<parkerw207> does anyone know how you can install the program to develop .net programs on linux ?
<ForgeAus> parker get monodevelop
<parkerw207> i searched for that on adept and i couldnt find it
<ForgeAus> you can even add system.windows.forms references (but you have to do it all in text)
<ForgeAus> might have to add a repo
<ForgeAus> universe?
<parkerw207> ooo my fualt
<ForgeAus> !monodevelop
<ubotu> monodevelop: C#/Boo/Java/Nemerle/ILasm Development Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1695 kB, installed size 5344 kB
<Jucato> !monodevelop | parkerw207
<parkerw207> i found it lol
<ubotu> parkerw207: please see above
<Jucato> bah :D
<Jucato> whoa! ubotu just got smarter :)
<ForgeAus> really?
<parkerw207> hehe :)
<ForgeAus> how so?
<parkerw207> is mono good ?
<alexicon> how can i find out what version of apache ive got
<Jucato> ForgeAus: when I repeated the same inquiry (!monoevelop) <ubotu> parkerw207: please see above
<alexicon> with apt, adept is busy :P
<parkerw207> !apache  | alexicon
<ubotu> alexicon: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<parkerw207> ooops
<parkerw207> ha ha ha
<alexicon> oh cool
<alexicon> that sounds useful too
<parkerw207> ooo ok
<ForgeAus> ahh yes lamp
<parkerw207> i was just trying out that trick :P
<alexicon> lol
<parkerw207> ForgeAus: is mono any good ?
<Jucato> alexicon: you can actually browse through packages in Adept even while it's still downloading/installing packages
<ForgeAus> I'm not sure if/how monodevelop and lamp mix
<alexicon> oh yeah Jucato?
* alexicon tries
<ForgeAus> depends on what you mean by good I guess...
<parkerw207> i need to make a vb.net programm for my programming coursework :P
<ForgeAus> theres no form designer
<Jucato> alexicon: View menu
<alexicon> im installing flyspray, just needed to know which apache if one ive got
<ForgeAus> but lots of stuff works
<alexicon> hrm its greyed out
<alexicon> guess i can open another instance
<alexicon> hrm mebbie not lol
<parkerw207> hmm , is it similar to visual basics ?
<parkerw207> as in the development environment ?
<ForgeAus> you can use it like visual basic
<ForgeAus> at least textwise
<parkerw207> ooo , what about creating forms ?
<parkerw207> dont tell me i have to do it manually :O
<alexicon> ah
<alexicon> its dpkg -s
<ForgeAus> you do
<stefan> I setup on kubuntu a mysql cluster with heartbeat and want to monitor with mon. Mon should stop heartbeat on master node when mysql is not running. I dont get this to work.
<stefan> Can someone help?
<waylandbill> parkerw207: something tells me you like r.a.d. method of design. :-)
<ForgeAus> you have to add the reference to windows.system.forms and then you have to make a form
<parkerw207> r.a.d ?
<parkerw207> visual basics is all i know lol
<ForgeAus> wayland is there any easy visual form builder for Linux?
<Jucato> R.A.D = Rapid Application Development
<waylandbill> parkerw207: rapid app development. Like VB's form layout.
<ForgeAus> its visual basic or visual basic .net
<parkerw207> oo i do .net
<parkerw207> but yeah i like rad
<ForgeAus> me too to be honest
<daleach> rad as in rational?
<parkerw207> so how do i get to do things like the microsoft one :P
<waylandbill> ForgeAus: I like designer (qt) for laying out forms.
<parkerw207> hehe i'm new at programming
<ForgeAus> hmmm sounds like something i should check out
<waylandbill> is it "easy" .. after learning the way it works it's not bad.
<mikmak> hello
<ForgeAus> how hard is it to learn how it works tho?
<parkerw207> hmm where do i go to learn lol :P i have like a week to make a maths game for children
<waylandbill> they provide some tutorials.
<parkerw207> it has to randomly generate questions
<mikmak> I have a problem with USB keys which cannot be automatically mounted, it seems to be a DBUS/HAL config error somewhere but I don't know what to change exactly
<parkerw207> then display scores and save and print hehe
<mikmak> kded says kded: ERROR: mount failed for /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_34BB_89C9: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied - A security policy in place prevents this sender from se
<mikmak> nding this message to this recipient, see message bus configuration file (rejected message had interface "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume" member "Mount" error name "(unset)" de
<mikmak> stination "org.freedesktop.Hal")
<mikmak> anybody got an idea what to change ? (sorry for the flood)
<ForgeAus> parker another option is eclipse
<parkerw207> eclipse ?
<ForgeAus> its an ide mostly java-based tho
<waylandbill> parkerw207: an ide
<parkerw207> ide ?
<waylandbill> I love kdevelop.
<fdoving> kscope is nice.
<ForgeAus> you can plug in Python but not really VB
<waylandbill> integrated development environment
<parkerw207> ooo , this has to be done in vb.net
<ForgeAus> then again I don't think you can plugin in VB to kdevelop either!
<ForgeAus> then parker you need mono or visual studio (under windows)
<ForgeAus> (mono under linux I meant)
<parkerw207> oo i have it on windows :P
<parkerw207>  just wanted to do it on linux
<waylandbill> under windows visual studio express is free download.
<parkerw207> things seem to work better on linux :P
<parkerw207> yeah i got it
<ForgeAus> ok on windows get sharpdevelop :)
<ForgeAus> its simpler
<parkerw207> oo ok thanks , i gtg shops now :P be back in a sec :P thanks for the help all :)
<waylandbill> I was never able to get far with C# on linux, so I gave up trying. hehe
<ForgeAus> I'm not into C# either
<ForgeAus> I prefer Python
<ubuntu> kubuntu espanol?
<ForgeAus> seems more like Boo for .net lately tho
<ForgeAus> both sharp develop and mono use boo instead of Python
<ForgeAus> although there is also the option of Iron Python
<fdoving> !es | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<waylandbill> boo. hmm. didn't know that existed.
<extern> with which program can I access my mobile phone memory?
<DHGE> extern: apt-cache search mobile
<DHGE> |less
<DHGE> kandy works for me
<extern> it doesn't connect to my phone, kmobiletools connect properly. Though I want to access the files in my phone, which kandy and kmobiletools seem not to support
<marijo> hi can anyone help me :) ?
<yossir> Hi. Why would one want to install Kubuntu over Ubuntu?
<yossir> what are the advantages?
<alexicon> if you prefer kde over gnome
<DHGE> extern: U might ask in #kpilot to get some advice
<alexicon> personally i like adept much better than synaptic package management too
<yossir> why would one prefer KDE over Gnome? what are the advantages? :)
<marijo> plesae people i need help with wallet
<eeos> hi there
<alexicon> kde is much much more configurable
<alexicon> gnome is pretty basic, clean design, but cant do much with it ultimately
<alexicon> just a different look really
<DHGE> yossir: a matter of taste IMO
<alexicon> i prefer kde tools over gnome ones.
<alexicon> worth trying out both livecds to see what suits you better
<mauro> i like KDE a lot more than GNOME
<yossir> I don't know, KDE seemed way too bouncy and flashy when I tried Kubuntu-desktop
<DHGE> yossir: I use some gnome apps in KDE - it only cost HD-space
<soulrider> yossir: really ?
<Jucato> yossir: you can always tone it down
<yossir> soulrider: there's a lot more going on graphically then in default Ubuntu.
<Jucato> that's how configurable KDE is... you don't have to stick to defaults
<yossir> Jucato: yeah, I'm considering another try.
<Jucato> also take note that how Kubuntu ships/tweaks/presents KDE is not the default KDE sometimes
<alexicon> i prefer konqueror over nautilis, even tho it uses more resources
<alexicon> its much more versitle
<yossir> DHGE: using KDE apps within the Gnome desktop is pretty slow and awkward.
<marijo> please how to start wallet but that it does not ask my password every time, answer just this ;)
<DHGE> yossir: have not tried THAT ;-)
<alexicon> you can always install gnome on kubuntu, it will run fine. really the only difference is going to be adept v synaptic, and even still you can install both
<yossir> Jucato: after Windows, Gnome seemed pretty configurable.
<alexicon> i really prefer using adept
<Jucato> lol
<yossir> alexicon: yeah, I installed kubuntu-desktop on vanilla Dapper, so I had both. and Synaptic.
<waylandbill> ultimately kde is intended to be designed that the whole of it uses the same menuing and widgets throughout its interface.
<waylandbill> that's what their introduction to programming kde says anyway. :-)
<alexicon> gnome is the same tho
<alexicon> they both offer that uniformity
<yossir> Gnome seems to aim to be simpler.
<alexicon> yes
<waylandbill> until third party apps come into play.
<yossir> (and it _seemed_ a bit more consistent in its performance)
<yossir> but I guess I should give KDE another try. most of the K apps are better than their Gnome equivalents.
<yossir> k3b, Konsole, Amarok
<alexicon> its just configurability really
<alexicon> qt apps have a lot more options than gtk ones
<yossir> probably Konquerer as well.
<yossir> and Koffice.
<alexicon> yes, probably at the cost of using more system resources mind. but i find its worth it for me
<yossir> alexicon: it's for a development box, so it's pretty powerful (CoreDuo 6300, 2gb ram)
<yossir> maybe I'll get comfy with vanilla Ubuntu (Gnome), then give Kubuntu-desktop another try.
<marijo> thanks a lot
<waylandbill> yes. kde is a hog, but most computers these days can handle it just fine.
<waylandbill> less ram is used by kde than windows though.
<waylandbill> :)
<yossir> Windows sucks. I didn't realize how much till I got on Ubuntu.
<alexicon> vista will be the best thing to ever happen to *nix lol
* waylandbill hopes that's true.
<Jucato> s/will be/is/
<waylandbill> :-D
<alexicon> hehe indeed ;)
<JuJuBee> Does anybody know of a cgi proxy that supports https?
<yossir> that shameless tactic of forcing gamers to upgrade to DX10 is going to work, though.
<yossir> if you're a PC gamer, you're probably not going to have a choice.
<Jucato> if you're a PC gamer, you probably don't even care about *nix
<yossir> Jucato: some *nixers are also gamers :)
<yossir> and they might have to get Vista at some point.
* alexicon plays games
<alexicon> lol you tried playing games in vista??!
<alexicon> lolz
<Jucato> yeah, but the "stereotype" PC gamer...
<yossir> (though I'd prefer they all got Wiis :)
<alexicon> i couldnt affort to buy enough memory to ever play games on vista :P
<yossir> alexicon: the last game I played was Deus-Ex :)
<yossir> which theme do you guys use on Kubuntu?
<alexicon> i used to play wow
<yossir> (btw, read this if you haven't - http://www.illusionary.com/GNOMEvKDE.html )
<alexicon> but then decided i needed my life back :P
<waylandbill> I don't even bother with PC games. My playstation does just fine with that at a lower cost.
<yossir> waylandbill: yeah, hopefully games will become something you do on the conosle.
<alexicon> theme?
<yossir> alexicon: yeah, like a visual theme.
<alexicon> make my own theme i guess. use plastik stuff mostly
<alexicon> unless im using beryl
<alexicon> when i use beryl i use emerald so it looks like gnome simple theme
* yossir visits kde-look.org
* yossir goes to try Kubuntu-desktop some more
<yossir> yeah, Konversation is nice :)
<yossir> and so is Kopete
<hyper_ch> !nxserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nxserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vge> Kopete dont work that well with iso and utf-8 or does someone have a solution for that?
<waylandbill> I like the front page to illusionary.com. cute.
<vge> atleast with ICQ
<yossir> waylandbill: yeah, very cool
<waylandbill> the subtle wargames references are my favorite.
<vge> Someone can help me to get this one to work: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03) (any change it allready works in feisty? :) )
<vge> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<precipizio> ciao
<precipizio> ragazzi in questo canale bisogna registrarsi ??
<Jucato> !it | precipizio
<ubotu> precipizio: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<vge> !ndistwrapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndistwrapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vge> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<soulrider> anyone know if theres a way to find out when it was that i installed ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<arke_> hi ... i installed the kscreensaver-xscreensaver wrapper, the entire xscreensaver stuff, however the xscreensaver stuff is not showing up inside the screensaver list (in system settings) ... what can Ido to have it find them?
<arke_> (the reason is that I want the phosphor screensaver belonging to xscreensaver)
<ubuntu> lu
<arke_> oh wait
<arke_> works now o.O
<arke_> thanks :)
<sasoyna> hi guys i have a problem with ktts.In talker configuration "select voice" is gray. i can;t select a voice though ktts not work.:(. i have a kubuntu 6.06 distro. you can help me?
<TnT07> Where are people who speak french ?
<BluesKaj> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
* DaSkreech yawns
* BluesKaj hands DaSkreech a strong cuppa coffee , here...wake up!
* DaSkreech dunks his marshmellow in it
<DaSkreech> .o0(Great Now my pillow is wet)
<BluesKaj> yuk
<slyfox> Si Kwallet is broken in Latest kubuntu for good ?  As it is not working with Kmail and Kopete - always asks me for apsswords
* DaSkreech is too sleepy for work today
<slyfox> *So
<BluesKaj> kwallet is more of pain than it's worth IMHO
<slyfox> BluesKaj: yeah, and they plan to keep Kwallet for future too ?
<DaSkreech> They will
<DaSkreech> a small bump on teh roadmap of development does not invalidate the goodnes of an appliaction
<slyfox> This is so annoying as it just sitst there and does not work
<slyfox> Are developers awre of that problem at all ?
<blue|palm> Help!!! My RAM consumption is huge when running xgl!!!! I have 1GB of ram and in xgl (no beryl/compiz loaded or any program for that matter) and I am using 825 MB RAM. Can somebody tell me what I am doing wrong?
<slyfox> blue|palm: #beryl  should knwo better
<blue|palm> slyfox: there is no beryl loaded
<Jucato> !ram
<ubotu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<slyfox> blue|palm: still they would know better in that channel
<blue|palm> slyfox: thanks
<Jucato> blue|palm: just a little note, Linux consumes all of your RAM really. whether or not apps are actually using that RAM
<Jucato> the rest are used for disk cache
<sasoyna> hi guys i have a problem with ktts.In talker configuration "select voice" is gray. i can;t select a voice though ktts not work.:(. i have a kubuntu 6.06 distro. you can help me?
<blue|palm> Jucato: oh
<blue|palm> Jucato: lol, couldnt somebody tell me that :) thanks
<blue|palm> Jucato: I am a windows veteran so unfortunately i dont know this
<visik7> I've a problem
<visik7> apps that require priviledge root and tring to run kdesu aren't able to display the dialog
<visik7> dunno why
<visik7> if I run kdesu it works
<visik7> ok solved
<visik7> dunno what was
<MetaBookfoziS> why feisty 3 don'T have partition manager?
<MetaBookfoziS> hm:) i have found
<MetaBookfoziS> but looks it a bit buggy.
<BluesKaj> then stick with edgy , MetaBookfoziS
<BluesKaj> MetaBookfoziS, /join fiesty
<MetaBookfoziS> okey
<Jucato> er
<Jucato> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<MetaBookfoziS> that room is not exists
<MetaBookfoziS> op jeh.
<Jucato> MetaBookfoziS: the room is #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> no , I'm surprised
<parkerw207> whats the best theme for kde ?
<Jucato> (Ubuntu can't make a new room for every release :P)
<Jucato> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<waylandbill> parkerw207: one that matches your favorite color.
<parkerw207> hehe i was just asking for opinions :P
<parkerw207> just checking out kde-look
<Jucato> well, you have to start by defining what you mean by "theme"
<waylandbill> I like red, but am too lazy to change the default blue
<Jucato> :P
<MetaBookfoziS> :)
<MetaBookfoziS> waylandbill > i recommend to try polyester, that is a widget style
<parkerw207> ermm well on kde-look there is like whole themes , in the theme/styles bit
<parkerw207> they all look nice enough lol
<waylandbill> polyester... hmm...
<MetaBookfoziS> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=27968
* Jucato has a new favorite: Domino. but would suggest for people to wait till 0.4 comes out next week
<parkerw207> ooo i like that thats very nice
<waylandbill> yeah. I like that.
<waylandbill> apt-get here I come. :-)
<MetaBookfoziS> no
<MetaBookfoziS> that is old
<jesso> Hi. I am trying to add a qt application to the kde startup on the 6.10 livecd but i cannot find where to put it
<MetaBookfoziS> 0.99 iirc
<waylandbill> oh
<Jucato> !autostart | jesso
<ubotu> jesso: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<MetaBookfoziS> jesso > as every kde, ~/.kde/Autostart
<MetaBookfoziS> eh
<MetaBookfoziS> :)
<jesso> well, i am chrooted into the livecd and there is no home use in /home on the cd
<jesso> i want an application on the kde seesion where the "Install" icon is
<MetaBookfoziS> is?
<MetaBookfoziS> i'm not understand you (but that is possible it's my fault)
<jesso> when u boot the install cd kde comes up
<MetaBookfoziS> yep
<jesso> there is an install icon
<MetaBookfoziS> yep
<jesso> i want to add my own icon to laucnh a program
<MetaBookfoziS> then, right click on that icon
<Jucato> jesso: you can't add to that without modifying the live CD
<MetaBookfoziS> and in the opened window, click on theicon on the top left
<Jucato> because everytime you restart the Live CD, it will reset to the default settings
<jesso> i no, I have mounted the livecd and chroot into it to change it
<MetaBookfoziS> but because this is a livecd it isn't saved.. as jucato say.
<jesso> i modifying the livecd
<jesso> so really I customizing the live cd
<jesso> I am folowing this:
<jesso> http://www.atworkonline.it/~bibe/ubuntu/custom-livecd.htm
<jhutchins> jesso: To modify the live CD you would have to re-burn it.
<jesso> i know
<MetaBookfoziS> jesso > ls the livecd's desktop
<jhutchins> Ok, it sounded for a bit like you were trying to modify it while you were booted...
<MetaBookfoziS> i think that is something install.desktop
<jhutchins> Anyway, if you right-click on the desktop, you can create a new link to an application.
<MetaBookfoziS> and it's a plain textfile, open it and i think that contains the icon information in INI style
<jesso> ya, i did that , but it's in a /usr/share
<jesso> could find where to put in a kde session, like "/home/user/Desktop"
<jesso> there must something funky  to it
<jesso> i thought there would be a /home/ubuntu on the livecd
<jesso> but there is not
<Jucato> there is. iirc, the username on the Live CD is "ubuntu"
<waylandbill> maybe it's in a squashed fs, or is created on the fly.
<jesso> must be on the fly
<Jucato> yeah, I think on the fly
<jesso> i am chroot into the squashed fsand there is no direcroty in /home
<jesso> hmmmmm
<waylandbill> duh.. of course it is... it's in ram, so it has to be..
<waylandbill> unless it was a straight file copy I guess.
<jesso> i see the install desktop link, so they must create the ubuntu user and copt it
<jesso> so need to find out what process they use to do this then
<waylandbill> grep for the desktop link mentioned somewhere.
<MetaBookfoziS> the livecds absolutely not uses the hdd?
<jesso> i know
<Jucato> MetaBookfoziS: no.
<MetaBookfoziS> i asks....
<jesso> they do not use hdd
<MetaBookfoziS> hmm, a bit hard to understand how the system can live
<jesso> memory
<Jucato> MetaBookfoziS: everything is done in RAM
<MetaBookfoziS> yep, but it laods the whole system to the memory?
<Jucato> yes
<MetaBookfoziS> hard...
<MetaBookfoziS> :)
<jesso> i 'll have to search files and grep it
<Jucato> hard to do? it's been done. hard to understand the technical details? definiately not for a beginner
<MetaBookfoziS> no, i'm just wondering
<Jucato> MetaBookfoziS: Google will be of more help for you
<jesso> ok
<waylandbill> It's not too different than emdedded development.
<jesso> thanks anyway
<MetaBookfoziS> i thinked about how many space i have, when i sustained a conference today on a kubuntulivecd:)
<MetaBookfoziS> and i prayed to have enough for what i doing.
<ale_> hi all, I'm trying to install kubuntu alternate onto my epia board (1gHz nehemian cpu), I'd like to install my root partition onto a software raid1 device... will it slow down my system?
<ale_> a lot.... I mean...
<ale_> (this isn't a fast processor...)
<ale_> anyone experienced here?
<BluesKaj> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<ale_> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<ale_> :)
<ale_> tx
<BluesKaj> see, it works :)
<ale_> :D
<ale_> wasn't trustin you...
<rick> Hi everyone
<rick> Can anyone help me I can't start kaffeine anymore, I tried to uninstall and reinstall in adept but still the same result ? :(
<jay> Konquerror suddenly stopped mounting my usb external driver... it brings up a hard drive under /media/ but when i right click and mount I get "Feature only available with HAL"
<jhutchins> rick: WHat happens when you try to start it?
<rick> jhutchins  it tries to start but nothing happens
<dromer> hmm, I just "found" a HP scanjet 5p on our attic .. how can I make it work in kde?
<jhutchins> jay: HAL is an important part of the system that actually does the mount (very little to do with Konq).
<jhutchins> jay: What have you changed?
<dromer> ah wait, it has a weird (thought it was printer-) cable ..
<jhutchins> rick: Try starting it from a console, see what it says.
<jay> that's just it.. i don't remember doing anything stupid
<jay> the last thing that i did that had 2 do with mounting was mounting my drive from the  tty
<jay> needed a file from it
<jay> nothing else
<rick> Jhutchins, nothing happens it just moves to the next line
<rick> no messages at all
<jhutchins> rick: Hm.  No idea then.
<jhutchins> you might have a look at /var/log/messeges or even dmesg.
<jhutchins> rick: I like mplayer, but some people have trouble with sound sync.
<rick> ok
<jhutchins> jay: Install or remove any packages?
<rick> I like mplayer too but it doesn't work as a dvb-t application :(
<arthur_kalm> Hi everyone, I'm using Kubuntu 6.06.1 on a desktop with an nVidia 6200. I run XGL and Beryl as well. It seems that after a recent kernel upgrade I am unable to run dual monitors anymore. My xorg.conf hasn't changed since the previous time I used this computer but dual monitors refuses to work. Here is my xorg.conf: http://paste.plone.org/12979 and /var/log/Xorg.0.log: http://paste.plone.org/12980
<arthur_kalm> It's also possible that X11 was updated as well...  I don't think I remember running 7.0...
<jhutchins> rick: I think xine works with dvb.
<rick> yeah but would it work without kaffeine ?
<jhutchins> arthur_kalm: Did you update the nvidia driver?
<jhutchins> rick: I think so.  I don't run kaffeine, I've never been able to get it to work consistently.
<rick> jhutchins are you using kubuntu or ubuntu ?
<jhutchins> Mandriva <grin>
<jhutchins> I've got kubuntu on a PC in an office I use sometimes.
<jay> ummm... not really
<jay> just xwinwrap
<BluesKaj> !kaffeine
<ubotu> kaffeine: versatile media player for KDE 3. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 2160 kB, installed size 5868 kB
<rick>  :)
<arthur_kalm> jhutchins: I'm using the latest :P
<arthur_kalm> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Dapper_with_XGL#Latest_Graphic_Card_Drivers
<jhutchins> arthur_kalm: I know this has happened to other people before, but not how to resolve it.
<jhutchins> arthur_kalm: Have you tried running something other than beryl?  Straight KDE, or xfce?
<arthur_kalm> jhutchins: the thing is the drivers work. I'm running XGL and Beryl right now, however, my other monitor is sitting there blank
<jhutchins> beryl is very alpha-test software, it breaks frequently.
<dromer> maybe not apropriate question here but: does anybody know what this weird cable on my (just found) hp scanjet 5p is? my other (not yet working) scanner has a 'regular' printer-cable ta attach is to the pc, but this one is different
<jhutchins> If it's a scanner, and it has a 25pin connector, it's probably SCSI.
<arthur_kalm> jhutchins: I don't think it can be Beryl since the dual monitors isn't working when I load up GDM. However, I am running XGL instead of straight X.... it's possible that XGL stopped working
<arthur_kalm> jhutchins: and btw, if you use the not SVN version of Beryl it's very stable :P
<dromer> jhutchins: hmm, I guess so, damnit, out with the trash I guess :/
<jhutchins> Yes, the whole XGL thing, part of beryl, could be a problem, or it could be xorg.
<jhutchins> dromer: You can probably get a SCSI card for $5 - $10.
<jhutchins> dromer: Possibly a USB-SCSI adaptor.
<jhutchins> SCSI's a very good interface for scanners, much faster than USB 1.0.
<dromer> jhutchins: wouldn't know where though, if I can get my other scanner working I'll keep that one (though it's an 'obscure' starscan)
<dromer> jhutchins: ok .. hmm
<arthur_kalm> jhutchins: hmm I'll try AIGLX
<jhutchins> dromer: Ebay, local used computer store, pricewatch.com.
<jhutchins> arthur_kalm: If you can try a straight plain vanilla X that would be where to start.
<arthur_kalm> jhutchins: yes I'm going to remove XGL from gdm.conf-custom
<Mo-Z> whats the boot up manager i kde kalled? and were is it located?
<jhutchins> Mo-Z: kde doesn't manage boot.
<jhutchins> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<BluesKaj> login page is prolly what he means
<jhutchins> Mo-Z: Did you want to know about kdm, which handles starting the GUI and logins?
<Mo-Z> jhutchins: yup
<jhutchins> xdm is generic, kdm is kde, gdm is gnome, they will all launch multiple desktop environments.
<dromer> jhutchins: I think I'll rather get my other scanner working than work with this scsi-stuff, can't find anything here (NL) atm
<X2B> Guys, one brief question, is there a way to poweroff your pc via a shell command without being root?
<esaym> just tried gnome for the first time in my life
<dromer> jhutchins: perhaps the used pc-store .. but I don't want to try ;/
<esaym> yuk
<jhutchins> dromer: We are complacent in our amazing access to junk here in the US.
<dromer> haha
<dromer> haha
<dromer> hmm, ah well
<jhutchins> X2B: sudo shutdown -r now
<esaym> I got 4gb of files I need to compress into a zip or rar.  Anyone know of a good program?
<jhutchins> X2B: You can configure which users are allowed to run shutdown directly.
<dromer> what would be the way to go if I want the other scanner to work?
<jhutchins> X2B: Sorry, that's sudo shutdown -h now.
<esaym> ark doesn't seem to work so good
<jhutchins> -h for halt, -r for beboot.
<X2B> ok then i will have to edit sudoers... Just thought there might be an easier way
<X2B> thx
<jhutchins> dromer: your starscan?  sane (Scanner Access Now Easy or some such) is usually where scanner support is packaged.
<juano_> X2B: visudo
<dromer> jhutchins: ok thnx, will look into that afer I finish up cleaning ;)
<san> alguem fala portugues?
<X2B> but visudo is just sudo nano /etc/sudoers, isn't it?
<jhutchins> !pg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> !bn | san
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> dang, sorry san, I'm pretty sure there's a factoid for it.
<jhutchins> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<san> Jia.. Obrigado
<juano_> X2B: could be, i use visudo
<san> e como fao isso?
<petra> hello all :)
<petra> Ican not start kde:
<petra> "kdeinit: aborting. $display is not set"
<petra> "permission denied"
<petra> can somone help?
<jhutchins> petra: That sounds like maybe you upgraded Xorg and KDE some stuff got moved.
<jhutchins> petra: can you start x with the startx command?
<petra> no
<fdoving> petra: how do you try to execute kde when this fails?
<fdoving> from kdm?
<petra> going to console and execute startkde
<petra> under screen 7 I can not log in there comes an error with dcopserver
<petra> I googled about this stuff but was not able to find an answer
<petra> I create  a new home dir and all is running well
<petra> but I want my environment back
<jhutchins> petra: Somethnig in your .kde folders then.
<petra> yes
<juano_> petra: check whats in ~/.kde/Autostart/
<juano_> petra: could be an app starting up with some error
<esaym> I got 4gb of files I need to compress into a zip or rar.  Anyone know of a good program?
<jhutchins> esaym: zip or rar.
<jhutchins> esaym: bzip's the most efficient in compressibilyty vs. time.
<jhutchins> esaym: Um, no that's gzip.
<petra> I did :chown stefan:stefan under .Kde
<jhutchins> petra: chown -R ...
<juano_> jhutchins: can you compress with unrar ?
<petra> there is only:  .directory
<esaym> well what are the programs that can do zip or rar?
<juano_> jhutchins: or is it just for unraring
<jhutchins> juano_: No, you have to get that actual rar program from their web site.  non-free.
<juano_> jhutchins: ahh ok
<|lostbyte|> juano_, and it works for a time period..
<esaym> ark has a zip and rar plugin but it doens't work to welll....
<petra> chown -R to .kde ?
<juano_> |lostbyte|: ok
<jhutchins> esaym: Because rar is not an open format, only the people who sell rar (or the people who buy licenses from them) can distribute software that works with it.
<jhutchins> esaym: They have allowed free uncompressors in order to make their format more popular.
<Jucato> !info rar
<ubotu> rar: Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.1-1 (edgy), package size 239 kB, installed size 472 kB (Only available for i386)
<Jucato> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (edgy), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<zch> hello, can someone tell me is there chance to get really old lucent winmodem to work with kubuntu
<jhutchins> Jucato: Is that a free rar?
<zch> it is lucent i-302 winmodem
<Jucato> jhutchins: no. those are the ones in multiverse
<juano_> Jucato: i have unrar, i downloaded it from synaptic
<esaym> so there is a rar program for ubuntu then? let me check the repos..
<Jucato> they're non-free only by license
<|lostbyte|> zch, lucent drivers are kernal depentent so, you would want to degrate to an older kernel just for the old drivers..
<zch> |lostbyte|: thanks for the tip, think i will just tell they guy to buy new modem
<zch> the guy*
<Jucato> esaym: there are 2 rar utilities, the rar-free and the rar (non-free due to license). both are free as in free beer. both are command line apps also. Ark is a GUI frontend that can use these
<petra> okay all the same. can not startkde
<|lostbyte|> yes.. or buy the drivres..
<jhutchins> zch: Getting winmodems to work is like pushing string up a wall.
<anything> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Jucato> !winmodem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<zch> jhutchins: yeah i kind of got the idea :)
<waylandbill> I'd just stick with open format.. what's wrong with a gzipped tar ball (or even bzipped) anyway?
<anything> hi i'm going to install beryl on my laptop ati radoen now..anybody can give some tips or guide me along?
<esaym> hmm looks like I already have rar installed
<|lostbyte|> could anyone link me to the kubuntu release cycle page?
<waylandbill> anything: if it uses XGL, expect lockups and/or crashes.
<jhutchins> anything: !ati
<jhutchins> Heh, think before you type, hutch...
<esaym> however when I try to compress a 4gb folder with ark using zip or rar it always messes up :(
<anything> should i use aiglx or xgl for my ATI?
<jhutchins> !ati | anything
<ubotu> anything: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<waylandbill> anything: some radeons can use aiglx, some cannot
<jhutchins> anything: Do you intend to do anything with the laptop, or is this just for fun?
<BluesKaj> !ati | beryl
<ubotu> beryl: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<anything> its just for fun
<anything> some eye candies.. to show off haha
<Jucato> BluesKaj: huh? :D
<waylandbill> anything: if you can get direct rendering with open driver, you'll probably get aiglx working
<anything> i used it to play warcraft too using wine
<BluesKaj> anything, good luck
<arthur_kalm> anything: I find that I can't work without it :P
<anything> arthur_kalm: can't work without beryl?
<jhutchins> arthur_kalm: Really?
<arthur_kalm> jhutchins: I'm not running XGL anymore, still no dual monitors :S
<arthur_kalm> anything and jhutchins: yes
<arthur_kalm> I got addicted
<waylandbill> anything: if you need fglrx to get DRI, then you'll need XGL which crashes too much for it's own good.
<jhutchins> arthur_kalm: Ok, it's in the drivers or the xorg conf then.
<zch> i couldnt get xgl to run with my radeon 9600
<arthur_kalm> everything else seems dead to me :(
<zch> so i just gave up, it said that drivers don't support it
<jhutchins> arthur_kalm: #xorg
<arthur_kalm> jhutchins: I got some weird error in the /var/log/Xorg.0.log...
<anything> ok first of all..let me get it straight first.. i get aiglx, xgl and fglrx?
<waylandbill> zch: this 200M hates xgl
<anything> i'm getting confused by those terms
<waylandbill> anything: you need DRI first
<waylandbill> otherwise it'll be slow.
<arthur_kalm> jhunchins: "(WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-0
<anything> DRI? ok i've already followed the steps from !ati on how to setup my ati card
<arthur_kalm> "
<anything> !dri
<ubotu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<arthur_kalm> wayland: can't you use AIGLX with 200M?
<waylandbill> with the fglrx driver?
<BluesKaj> anything, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-c966b2cb7c82944d6883f27a2896725db3b90a3a
<waylandbill> arthur_kalm: I don't think fglrx and aiglx are compatible.
<arthur_kalm> jhuchins: should I set the EDID manually?
<anything> actually i've alot of failed attempts to install beryl
<_Ace2016_> hi all
<arthur_kalm> waylandbill: I don't think so either, but with the 200M I believe that you can use the Open Source drivers
<_Ace2016_> whats the difference between vmrss and wmsize?
<arthur_kalm> waylandbill: AFAIK
<anything> my furthest attempt is when i can create a profile at login splash screen to log in as aiglx or something like that, and its lagging mad
<waylandbill> arthur_kalm: you mean the 'radeon' driver? I've not tried that.
<arthur_kalm> waylandbill: yeah I think that's what it's called
<waylandbill> I'm running the ati one now. I'll have to give it a try sometime.
<jhutchins> arthur_kalm: I really wish I could afford the hardware to gain the experience to be able to help you.
<jhutchins> arthur_kalm: My ATI card cost $35 about 5 years ago.
<waylandbill> fglrx works, but then X hangs shutting down and I don't like improper shutdowns. :-)
<BluesKaj> I tried beryl on my ati equipped pc, but you have to make sure Xgl is chosen only at the login page ..then you can both X and Xgl (with beryl ) when you choose to
<jhutchins> arthur_kalm: That's why I recommend the #xorg channel.
<arthur_kalm> waylandbill: yeah, I believe that M200 was the only real card that could work with the Open Source drivers
<waylandbill> I'm happy my desktop has an nvidia in it.
<arthur_kalm> jhutchins: hehe no problem, well this 6200 isn't expensive, only like $50 :P but it works... it's only at work though
<waylandbill> arthur_kalm: excellent. I'll look into it thanks.
<arthur_kalm> jhutchins: I guess I'll try looking there
<arthur_kalm> waylandbill: no problem
<BluesKaj> beryl is slow anyway ..eye candy is nice but still tto buggy for my taste
<BluesKaj> too buggy
<waylandbill> heck if you don't mind PNY or other off-brand a screamin fast video card is only $200
<waylandbill> BluesKaj: I agree there. way buggy yet.
<BluesKaj> no point , not a gamer
<spawn57> it'll get stable soon enough
<arthur_kalm> BluesKaj: which video card are you using?
<anything> hi there's one part that it says make sure fglrx is loaded by verifying that the module appears in the list of loaded modules, by issuing the command "lsmod";
<BluesKaj> my philosphy is ..get a friggin xbox or PS if ya wann aplay games
<waylandbill> BluesKaj: the video card comment was for someone else.
<arthur_kalm> BluesKaj: it's suppose to even work on Intel cards
<anything> and so i do lsmod | grep fglrx
<anything> and i get agpgart                34888  2 fglrx,intel_agp
<anything> is this correct?
<BluesKaj> arthur_kalm, I'm using a plain jane onboard ati xpress200
<waylandbill> BluesKaj: ps is cheaper than a decent gaming PC by far is my philosophy
<arthur_kalm> BluesKaj: and that's slow with Beryl? hmm you're using XGL right?
<BluesKaj> yup, I was
<arthur_kalm> waylandbill: yeah but PS doesn't have as good games :P
<waylandbill> that's my card xpress 200m
<arthur_kalm> waylandbill: or at least the ones I like to play
<waylandbill> arthur_kalm: they don't have Wow? ;-)
<arthur_kalm> waylandbill: i.e. strategy and FPS
<arthur_kalm> waylandbill: hehe actually I don't play WoW :P, yeah I know, I'm weird ;)
<waylandbill> I don't either.
<BluesKaj> waylandbill, then good luck with beryl ... it can be done, but it takes patience and a lot of jiggery-pokery
<LeeJunFan> If a game doesn't have M'16's and M203's I don't wanna play it :p
<waylandbill> jiggery-pokery. LOL.
<arthur_kalm> LeeJunFan: true to that ;)
<BluesKaj> LeeJunFan, WTH is M'16 s ...guns ?
<LeeJunFan> BluesKaj: yeah.
<LeeJunFan> BluesKaj: M-16, USA standard military gun.
<waylandbill> LeeJunFan: combine our tastes and a baseball field becomes a war zone. That'd be a fun game. :-)
<BluesKaj> bah humbug ...yeah i'm aware of that
<arthur_kalm> LeeJunFan: I think BluesKaj was poking fun at the M16 :P
<LeeJunFan> waylandbill: hehe, or the Sim's vs AH-64 Assault Helicopter.
<BluesKaj> of course I'm an old fogey ...we used to play games outside in the fresh air in my childhood..  :)
<jhutchins> I like flight simulators (and the games based on them), but I'd rather be out riding my motorcycle.
<arthur_kalm> hey umm can anyone post some vertical and horizontal syncs for LCD monitors that you use in xorg.conf, for some reason EDID isnt' working
<LeeJunFan> BluesKaj: yeah, but fresh air here right now is -20F fresh.
<arthur_kalm> BluesKaj: pft, fresh air, who needs that
<jhutchins> LeeJunFan: We're a balmy 15 here.
<waylandbill> BluesKaj: If it was summer I'd go outside and play ball. 20 inches of snow and I'll play it on the tube.
<BluesKaj> cold there eh , it was -20 last nitre but its 0C  and sunny now
* waylandbill thinks warm thoughts
<BluesKaj> where the hell are you guys ?
<arthur_kalm> hehe it was -30 with the wind chill yesterday :S
<BluesKaj> only have 12"  of snow here in northern Ontario
<LeeJunFan> BluesKaj: well, I take that back - it's +20 out now, it was in the neg this morn. Cheboygan Michigan here.
<waylandbill> I'm near rochester, new york
<arthur_kalm> BluesKaj: hey, haha I'm also in Ontario :P
<jhutchins> Kansas City, MO - smack in the middle.
<arthur_kalm> BluesKaj: Toronto to be precise
<LeeJunFan> waylandbill: I'm from Jamestown NY :)
<BluesKaj> cheboygan ,... been there ...Im 160 mi west of the Soo
<LeeJunFan> waylandbill: my cousin lived in Rochester years ago.
<jhutchins> LeeJunFan: I grew up near Binghamton.
<BluesKaj> err east of the soo
<arthur_kalm> jhutchins: hmm it seems xorg is kind of dead :S
<arthur_kalm> jhutchins: I mean #xorg
<jhutchins> arthur_kalm: How about rolling back xorg and may be the kernel?
<jhutchins> arthur_kalm: Oh, sorry about that.
<BluesKaj> arthur_kalm, i'm 70km west of sudbury
<LeeJunFan> Man - small world eh. heh
<arthur_kalm> BluesKaj: wow, you live in a small town I assume?
<BluesKaj> yup, espanola
<LeeJunFan> BluesKaj: yeah, I went to Ontario probably 20 yrs ago. Only time I've been outside the country.
<arthur_kalm> jhutchins: not your fault :P but umm how would I role back X?
<jhutchins> arthur_kalm: How about #ubuntu-effects ?
<xst> In /etc/fstab I have marked two mountpoints with noauto. But when I login to my KDE session as a regular user, these two are being mounted anyway. Why? And how can I turn this behavior off?
<arthur_kalm> jhutchins: I'll try thanks
<BluesKaj> ontario is a big place LeeJunFan ...even larger than texas
<waylandbill> LeeJunFan: I'm actually from Wayland, I'm just about down the 86 from ya. :-P
<jhutchins> xst: Where do you see them mounted?
<BluesKaj> wonder when the "off topic bot" is gonna give us a warning ? :)
<jhutchins> I don't worry about off-topic chat unless it's generating noise that drowns out on-topic stuff.
<waylandbill> BluesKaj: ontario is big, but 90% of the population is in the southern 90%.
<BluesKaj> yeah , and we like that way , .. waylandbill :)
<waylandbill> :)
<BluesKaj> we like it that way
<BluesKaj> we northerners , like the so called unspoiled countryside ... it ain't so unspoiles , but most city ppl think we're isolated an deprived somehow.... man are they misguided :)
<arthur_kalm> BluesKaj: which town are you in?
<BluesKaj> Espanola, puplp n paper town
<xst> jhutchins: in bash with the "mount" command
<LeeJunFan> BluesKaj: not here, all the city people come here to ride their snowmobiles and hunt. They know how good we've got it here, everyone wants to live in this area but no jobs.
<jhutchins> xst: What I meant was when you see them mounted in kde, where do you see them?
<arthur_kalm> * checks google maps for Espanola
<waylandbill> LeeJunFan: aint that the truth
<BluesKaj> bummer . LeeJunFan ...it's relatively prosperous here but the employment is pretty static , so most young ppl leave for the city when finished school
<xst> I don't necessarily see them mounted in kde.
<BluesKaj> <---retired old fogey
<arthur_kalm> BluesKaj: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Espanola%2C_Ontario
<BluesKaj> arthur_kalm, if you get DRI working you can run google earth for linux
<arthur_kalm> BluesKaj: wow, only 5500 people.. hmm I think I would die :P
<LeeJunFan> <--- barely surviving business owner :)
<arthur_kalm> BluesKaj: hmm I haven't tried it... on my desktop (at home) using the beta nVidia drivers I was able to do that
<jhutchins> xst: Did you have a question?
<BluesKaj> well. there many towns around here  and sudbury is only 45 mins away ...lotsa malls etc to keep wifey happy :)
<xst> jhytchins: Yes. My questions are: Why is KDE performing these mounts and how do I turn this auto-mounting off?
<arthur_kalm> BluesKaj: hehee well must be nice and quiet there
<jhutchins> xst: Ok, in order to answer you, I need to know how you see the drives being mounted in KDE.
<BluesKaj> arthur_kalm, this town is well wired for the internet ...2 ISPs available
<BluesKaj> well, i play in blues rock band so we make a little noise on wknds :)
<Evil_DuDe> cool :D
<waylandbill> nice
<arthur_kalm> BluesKaj: nice.. high speed I assume
<jhutchins> xst: For instance, I can have kde display un-mounted drives on my desktop, and if I click on them they'll mount and open.
<BluesKaj> yup, got sympatico, ultra HS
<xst> jhutchins: Before login I switch to console, login, and type "mount". Here the two mountpoints are unmounted. NExt, I login to KDE via X and the two disks spins up - and the two mount points are suddenly listed when typing "mount"
<BluesKaj> arthur_kalm, rogers I assume :)
<jhutchins> xst: What applications start when you start kde?
<anything> hi... in my xorg.conf , i got 2 sections of Device .. should i remove one?
<anything> i'm using ATI
<anything> one the driver is vesa , the other is fglrx
<arthur_kalm> BluesKaj, hehe same here
<jhutchins> anything: vesa's sort of a fallback.
<anything> i've got 2 section "Device"
<xst> jhutchins: Kopete, Evolution, Konsole, Emacs, Firefox
<BluesKaj> anything, leave it alone
<anything> so i should no remove if nothing goes wrong?
<anything> ok
<jhutchins> anything: If fglrx is working, you can delete it, but you don't really need to worry about it.
<anything> then i got this         Option      "OpenGLOverlay" "off"
<anything> should it be off?
<anything> VideoOverLay is On
<anything> how do i know if my fglrx is running?
<JuJuBee> I have 2 wireless cards in a computer.  Both are Linksys WMP54G.  The only difference I can see is that one is a v.4 and the other is a v.4.1 card.  The v.4 works fine, but when the v.4.1 card is installed, the system hangs on configuring network and the card does not work.
<waylandbill> glxinfo should show direct rendering
<BluesKaj> anything, in the terminal fglrxinfo
<jhutchins> JuJuBee: It may be that they changed the chipset, you could do a web search and see what you can find.
<quetz> hi
<anything> ok its up and running
<quetz> I'm having a hell of a time getting ubuntu to bootstrap on an intel xserve
<anything> so..what's the next step to get beryl?
<quetz> I believe I'm having EFI problems, can anyone confirm getting ubuntu in any flavor up on an apple xserve?
<quetz> apple/intel
<BluesKaj> !beryl | anything
<ubotu> anything: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<anything> i'm reading
<iroxorsju> ok
<anything> it asked me to off composite when installing ATI.. now it ask me to on?
<anything> to off or on
<waylandbill> off
<anything> what's the representative button in kubuntu to see the processes like in windows' ctrl-alt-del ?
<MetaBookfoziS> ctrl escape
<MetaBookfoziS> but better if you start: ksysguard
<anything> got it
<MetaBookfoziS> that have the ctrl-escape's windows content in a tab, but an otehr tab you can add statistics graphs
<waylandbill> and what ctrl-esc was in windows is alt-f1.
<MetaBookfoziS> such as cpu load, batttery using etc...
<anything> thanks
<MetaBookfoziS> you're welcome
<dec_> does anyone know where I can find firegl x11 extensions for an ati video card on my laptop
<jhutchins> dec_: Have you checked the beryl stuff above?
<anything> hey i should get beryl on edgy with GLX or AIGLX?
<dec_> where above?
<jhutchins> !beryl | dec_
<ubotu> dec_: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<dec_> is it stable
<jhutchins> dec_: No, not at all.
<dec_> what is the likelihood of it screwing up my os
<jhutchins> dec_: Very low.
<dec_> is it easy for a beginner like myself to install
<jhutchins> dec_: If it doesn't work you just remove it, or run something else for a while and wait for it to improve.
<Gast458> hallo ist jemand da
<jhutchins> de! Gast458
<jhutchins> de! | Gast458
<jhutchins> !de | Gast458
<ubotu> Gast458: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mikey> In Edgy with KDE 3.5.6, I can't get Konqueror to show previews in the file tips. I set it and it works for a little bit then quits. Anybody have the same problem?
<jhutchins> Gast458: Mein Deutsch is zehr alt und slecht.
<dec_> I just pulled up the beryl website and every download is a tar ball, how do you install those
<jhutchins> !tarball | dec
<ubotu> dec: Files with ".tar.gz", ".tar.bz2" or ".tgz" extensions are compressed archive formats, similar to ZIP files. See !tar for extracting them. Some of these files contain programs in source code form; see !compile for getting them to run.
<jhutchins> dec_: Be sure to look for the packages in apt first though.
<dec_> where do i input !compile?
<jhutchins> Right here!
<jhutchins> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<jhutchins> like that.
<dec_> !compile
<eeos> hi there. has the open source java been relesead yet? which package is in the repository?
<iroxorsju> is there full games in the package manager
<eeos> I found several, some are called java5 and some java6 but none of them reports any news about the type of license
<eeos> both of them have the source package, so it looks like the source is open
<MetaBookfoziS> sun has opened java's source
<eeos> MetaBookfoziS yes, but from what version? the ones in the repository are already the open one?
<MetaBookfoziS> yep
<MetaBookfoziS> only open and free is in the main repos
<anything> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<MetaBookfoziS> restricted repos have the free but closed ones...
<MetaBookfoziS> like nvidia driver etc...
<eeos> MetaBookfoziS I have all the respositories on
<anything> hi.. help i'm on xgl mode now... and its lagging badly if i try to move the windows..helppp
<eeos> MetaBookfoziS they are all in multiverse
<MetaBookfoziS> i think, google for that
<MetaBookfoziS> it's a big thing
<MetaBookfoziS> so i think posted on thousads of blogs
<MetaBookfoziS> i dunno more
<eeos> MetaBookfoziS yes, indeed, I read a bout it quite a lot, but it is now clear what is the level of inclusion
<waylandbill> OMG! so close but then this: (II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering broken on XPRESS 200 and 200M
<arthur_kalm> hmm
<dec_> I have xorg-driver-fglrx installed but I do not have direct rendering how do i get this to install i have an ati card
<arthur_kalm> I managed to fix my dual monitor problem thanks to some people in #ubuntu-effects
<arthur_kalm> however, now the fonts in all the applications are _tiny_
<arthur_kalm> i tired to change the font in kcontrol, but it made no difference
<dec_> I have xorg-driver-fglrx installed but I do not have direct rendering how do i get this to install i have an ati card
<anything> help..why fglrxinfo shows i'm on Mesa after i created a session to run in glx ??
<anything> before i run in glx it was ATi something
<arthur_kalm> anyone? these fonts are killing my eyes :(
<Godet> turk varm hc
<Godet> =)
<BluesKaj> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Godet> e superms
<dec_> how do i get direct rendering
<MetaBookfoziS> arthur_kalm > one, isntall msttcorefonts
<MetaBookfoziS> two you need to restart your apps
<Mena> How to set a folder to Hidden
<MetaBookfoziS> the font setting is only on the newest opened wins
<dec_> i installed xorg driver-fglx and now i do not have direct rendering how do i get direct rendering
<MetaBookfoziS> Mena >  on linux no hidden folder as you think from windows
<MetaBookfoziS> the folders that rpefixes with . are hided by default on some apps
<arthur_kalm> MetaBookfoziS: I'll try that thank you
<MetaBookfoziS> because that is configuration directories
<MetaBookfoziS> arthur_kalm > okay
<eeos> how do you restart alsa after the sound driver crashed and unloaded the modules from the kernel?
<Mena> MetaBookfoziS,ohh ok
<x04ty29er> reboot?
<MetaBookfoziS> Mena >  but you can set the persmissions to others can'T list a folder
<cox377> does KDM change anything other than the login screen?
<Mena> MetaBookfoziS,okay
<MetaBookfoziS> so that folders that is in that, are hidden (uh my english grammar...:))
<Mena> MetaBookfoziS,i laso guess that
<arthur_kalm> MetaBookfoziS, I think that during some attempts at getting the repos synced I removed some font package...
<Mena> also*
<dec_> I have xorg-driver-fglrx installed but I do not have direct rendering how do i get this to install i have an ati card
<arthur_kalm> where do the aptitude logs live?
<MetaBookfoziS> /var/log?
<cox377> !kdm
<ubotu> kdm: X display manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 611 kB, installed size 1480 kB
<cox377> anyone?
<MetaBookfoziS> cox377 > that is only a display manager:)
<arthur_kalm> MetaBookfoziS, hehe it's there
<MetaBookfoziS> that displays the shiny screen
<iroxorsju> how do i get a .run file to work
<MetaBookfoziS> and able to do some things
<cox377> MetaBookfoziS: what do u mean when u say display manageR?
<dec_> does anyone know?
<Mena> Hen the kdmtheme manger for Login screen
<MetaBookfoziS> such as remote login, or other de starting... rebooting etc
<Mena> mean*
<Mena> wait a seconed
<MetaBookfoziS> hen?
<Mena> he*
<Mena> sorry
<BluesKaj> dec , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-c966b2cb7c82944d6883f27a2896725db3b90a3a
<MetaBookfoziS> the login screen _is_ kdm:)
<dec_> blues thank you
<MetaBookfoziS> or gdm if you uses gnome(brr) or xdm if you uses xfce
<Mena> MetaBookfoziS, but you cant choose you logng scrren untill you install it for the login screen
<MetaBookfoziS> cox377 > and kdm can do some preloading... iirc
<Mena> your*
<MetaBookfoziS> no
<MetaBookfoziS> you can
<Mena> manauly
<MetaBookfoziS> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<MetaBookfoziS> or when you install other display manager, it asks for the default
<cox377> MetaBookfoziS: i've got it installed and loaded some themes but all that seems to change is the login screen
<MetaBookfoziS> yep
<MetaBookfoziS> because you have downloaded and installed login screen themes
<MetaBookfoziS> not more, not less:)
<Mena> yes
<jhutchins> cox377: Right.  *dm handles the login and the choice of the window manager, then it passes you off to the window manager.
<jhutchins> kde themes would affect the actual desktop environment.
<MetaBookfoziS> kde has 1000 type of theme...
<ubuntu_> french?
<MetaBookfoziS> from kdm theme to color scheme...
<MetaBookfoziS> you can check anything on kde-look.org
<cox377> MetaBookfoziS: ok mate i shall take a look
<Mena> you have a theme managet For the window manager in setting
<Mena> manager*
<iroxorsju> CAN SOMONE HELP ME OUT HERE
<iroxorsju> oops
<iroxorsju> sorry for caps
<ubuntu_> what's the channel for ubuntu's french users?
<Mena> !ubuntu's french
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu's french - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu_> i've try : #ubuntu.fr
<iroxorsju> anyone help me out right quick?
<HymnToLife> ubuntu_, ut's  #ubuntu-fr
<HymnToLife> it*
<ubuntu_> HymnToLife: thanks
<iroxorsju> for some reason it won't let me type in a window
<iroxorsju> bout time to go back to windows
<quetz> I believe I'm having EFI problems, can anyone confirm getting ubuntu in any flavor up on an apple xserve?
<cox377> does anyone here use songbird?
<exobuzz> quetz: I have debian running on Intel based mac.
<exobuzz> quetz: via EFI
<quetz> exobuzz: did you have to do anything special to get it to work?
<quetz> exobuzz: elilo and grub2 both fail to bootstrap any of the kernels we've tried
<quetz> exobuzz: they get as far as loading the initrd, then everything takes a dump
<cox377> !songbird
<exobuzz> quetz: well. custom built kernel, and loaded via elilo, which is loaded form teh network, hmm.. how does the kernel die ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about songbird - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ghost> hi linux funs
<ghost> :)
<quetz> exobuzz:  I'm not convinced the kernel was ever alive... it doesn't panic... it just sorta stops after the bootloader reaches "startkernel"
<quetz> exobuzz: We've been theorizing that since the xserves are the only intel macs not supported by bootcamp that perhaps they lack some legacy stuff that the kernel may be using
<quetz> exobuzz:  the xserves have gotten no firmware patches since the bootcamp stuff first started
<exobuzz> you sure the kernel is getting loaded though ? how are you viewing the output ? do you know if your kernel has support for itthe xserve display ?
<quetz> exobuzz: Nope, we initially weren't sure that the kernel had halted, so we configured serial bootargs... but we never see anything from that either
<quetz> exobuzz:  But there's no disk activity... its entirely possible that the kernel is halted and we can't see the output to diagnose the problem
<quetz> exobuzz:  But we also have no reason to suspect that its working at all
<exobuzz> quetz: patcha kernel with latest mactel-linux patches and try it ?
<exobuzz> http://www.mactel-linux.org/
<quetz> exobuzz:  I think our kernel supposedly is at that patchlevel... we successfully boot it on a macbook pro core duo... but we are unable to reproduce the results on an intel xserve
<quetz> exobuzz:  also works on a mac pro desktop
<quetz> exobuzz:  just not our xserves
<exobuzz> oh hmm.. im not sure I can help. i can only suggest you ask for more advice from the mactel-linux list. perhaps someone else there has a similar setup ?
<exobuzz> (someone esle who is rich enough to afford an xserve) :-)
<Schuenemann> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<quetz> exobuzz: heh, I tried the mactel guys on irc, they weren't very responsive... I think its a problem specific to the xserves and nobody's got one to test on but us
<quetz> exobuzz:  thanks for trying tho help tho!
<exobuzz> quetz: perhaps the mailinglist will be more useful than the irc channel..
<exobuzz> there are quite a lot of people on the list.
<atidem> hi
<quetz> exobuzz:  good suggestion, I'll try it
<Schuenemann> can anyone help setting up an HP printer?
<Schuenemann> on dapper
<HymnToLife> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<stamen> hi
<Schuenemann> I get errors with cups
<stamen> with which program I can make themes for kde
<DaSkreech> I'm having an issue with a folder
<eyedol59> i am trying to install a new kernel image, could anybody please help me?
<DaSkreech>  if i try to run a script on the folder the folder cahnges it's name
<DaSkreech> changes
<HymnToLife> eyedol59, just ask your question
<Schuenemann> HymnToLife, to you have an HP and use HPLIP?
<HymnToLife> nope
<Schuenemann> why doesn't HP provide tools for linux?
<Schuenemann> only windows and mac
<eyedol59> ok, i am running a i386 kernel on a AMD64 754, and i wanted to know if the K7 kernel image will work with my processor.
<HymnToLife> eyedol59, yes but you will see very little performance gain
<HymnToLife> eyedol59, which ubuntu are you running ?
<DaSkreech> anyone ever have that issue?
<eyedol59> the last Kubuntu release (6.10, i think)
<HymnToLife> eyedol59, install the generic kernel then
<HymnToLife> the k76 one doesn't exist anymore
<stamen> who knows how to create KDE themes
<HymnToLife> k7*
<eyedol59> by generic you mean the i386 kernel?
<HymnToLife> no
<HymnToLife> the genrric
<HymnToLife> sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<HymnToLife> !info linux-generic edgy
<eyedol59> ok thank!
<ubotu> linux-generic: Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.17.11 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<uros> hi all. i like my menu's to be on top i the panel (mac os) and have done this. the thig i am missing is that the panel also states the name of the current application (now the menu changes, but you are not sure which application they belong to). anyone have an idea how to do this? any applet?
<makka2> Hi all..i wanted to ask if anyone knows an applet to show email status (i i have new mail)under KDE.
<makka2> I serche in kde-look,but nothing
<jhutchins_lt> makka2: If you're running kmail, there is an option in the configuration to use the system tray; it will display an icon with the number of new messgaes.  You can also enable other forms of mail notification in kmail.
<Mena> Freinds
<jhutchins_lt> makka2: If you're not running kmail, there are mail notification applications you can find in aptitude.
<waylandbill> !kshowmail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kshowmail - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mena> Is there a progarm to make and iso file with Auto run and design a cd ...did you understand me ?
<waylandbill> !kbiff
<ubotu> kbiff: KDE mail notification utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.0-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 261 kB, installed size 1184 kB
<Mena> like making an auto run cd
<Schuenemann> It was not possible to retrieve the list of printers. Error message received from the manager: The connection with CUPS server failed. Check if the the CUPS server was correctly installed and is being ran. IPP request failed due to an unknown reason
<waylandbill> Mena: you mean like Windows reading the autorun.inf?
<Schuenemann> what could this be?
<Mena> waylandbill, yes something like that
<makka2> ok,thanks all,very nice
<waylandbill> Mena: maybe try here: http://research.silmaril.ie/autoruncd/
<Schuenemann> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<DaSkreech>  if i try to run a script on the folder the folder changes it's name
<Schuenemann> why isn't this damn cups working?
<drkm> does anyone here use Kget successfully with rapidshare?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: ping
<nixternal> DaSkreech: pong?
<DaSkreech> Universe and multiverse enabled by default?
<nixternal> yes
<DaSkreech> That's for all *buntu?
<nixternal> Kubuntu that I know of, the others I don't know
<drkm> does anyone here use Kget successfully with rapidshare?
<HymnToLife> uni- and multiverse are not enabled by default
<nixternal> drkm: can't say that I have tried
<jhutchins_lt> Schuenemann: What's da problem?
<DaSkreech> HymnToLife: Not according to breaking news :)
<nixternal> HymnToLife: with Herd 4 they are in Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> nixternal: oh thanks to the team for my favourite gripe being fixed
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> DaSkreech: it was only a matter of time
<DaSkreech> Changelogs in Adept :)
<nixternal> ahhh
<DaSkreech> hooray :)
<|lostbyte|> Whats the best sound studio ?
<nixternal> yes, that is about enough to make me start using Adept more and more now
<Schuenemann> jhutchins_lt, I'm trying to setup my printer, and when I go to system admin > printer I get this message:
<Schuenemann> It was not possible to retrieve the list of printers. Error message received from the manager: The connection with CUPS server failed. Check if the the CUPS server was correctly installed and is running. IPP request failed due to an unknown reason
<DaSkreech> |lostbyte|: One Love Studio down the road from me
<nixternal> |lostbyte|: Audacity is popular, but seeing as jono is my hero, I have to say jokosher is good as well
<nixternal> only issue with jokosher with KDE is it has to install the gtk libs
<jhutchins_lt> Schuenemann: k, start the cupsd service then.
<|lostbyte|> :).. nixternal , tx will look it up..
<Schuenemann> jhutchins_lt, I see cupsd in process table
<nixternal> |lostbyte|: I am guessing you are referring to editing tracks and what not, or customizing some tunes :)
<jhutchins_lt> Schuenemann: I know ther have been  a lot of people who have had trouble with that.  What happens when you go to localhost:631 in a web browser?
<Schuenemann> jhutchins_lt, cups
<Schuenemann> 1.2.2
<Schuenemann> that means it's running, right?
<jhutchins_lt> Ok, verified that cups is running.  Yes.
<|lostbyte|> nixternal, i am look for something, like audacity but with tools to mix, and add beats.. and many plugins..
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Who was thE on-by-default DECIDED BY?
<|lostbyte|> Something like Fruityloops..
<jhutchins_lt> I'm a bit distracted, there's a huge fire right next door to my favorite local pub, and I'm watching it on the news.
<Schuenemann> wow
<jhutchins_lt> Schuenemann: Coverage supposedly on msnbc.
<nixternal> DaSkreech: that I couldn't tell you, I would have to say at least the master himself
<Schuenemann> jhutchins_lt, I see "new printers found"
<jhutchins_lt> ANyway:  You'll need to enable admin access, see http://jhutchins.blogspot.com for how.
<Schuenemann> jhutchins_lt, should I add from this web panel?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: <whisper> the dictator? </whisper>
<abhinay> is there any gdesklet like application in KDE ?
<jhutchins_lt> Schuenemann: You'll need to fix admin access first before you can make changes from there.
<Schuenemann> ok, I'll try
<Schuenemann> it says I'm already a member
<DaSkreech> nixternal: damn it now I have to upgrade to feisty just for changelogs
<DaSkreech> nixternal: When is beta due?
<Schuenemann> User otto is already a member from lpadmin
<jhutchins_lt> Schuenemann: Yeah, I think that's variable.  The only other thing is adding cupsuser to shadow.
<Schuenemann> what is shadow?
<jhutchins_lt> Access to the password file so cups can verify the user.
<Schuenemann> not dangerous?
<Schuenemann> well, added
<DaSkreech> I have a problem if i try to run a script on the folder the folder changes it's name
<DaSkreech> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<DaSkreech> !feisty
<Mena> How to add a link fot the trash on desktop
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Mena> for*
<Schuenemann> jhutchins_lt, sigh... my printer is not in the list
<jhutchins_lt> Schuenemann: Not in the list of printers you can add?
<Schuenemann> yes
<Schuenemann> I'm not sure if adding to shadow worked, as I still get the error from system config
<Schuenemann> jhutchins_lt, do you have an HP?
<jhutchins_lt> Actually a brother now, just sent my old HP4 out the door.
<Schuenemann> did you use HPLIP?
<jhutchins_lt> Schuenemann: system config may still not work, but now you can save changes in cups directly.
<jhutchins_lt> Schuenemann: It'll ask you for username and password.
<jhutchins_lt> Schuenemann: HPLIP?  No, but you may be able to find cups support for it on the web.
<Schuenemann> HPLIP says is support my model
<Schuenemann> says it support*
<jhutchins_lt> Oh, yeah, it's a bunch of cups stuff for newer hp things.
<Schuenemann> HP sucks
<Mena_> how to change a boot splash screen
<Mena_> any idea
<jhutchins_lt> Schuenemann: Actually, they do make an effort to help with that hplip package.  Do you have it installed?
<Schuenemann> I'm installing
<Schuenemann> they provide a CD for windows and mac, why not linux too?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: damn Ubuntu one upped us
<jhutchins_lt> Schuenemann: Yeah, it's a bit of a mess to have to install two or three diferent systems to control the printer, but once you get everything talking to each other it works.
<HymnToLife> because linux users don't need cd's
<HymnToLife> they get everything through t3h int3rweb
<jhutchins_lt> Also because linux is able to be far more up to date than a CD.  Have a look at the file dates on that CD.
<Schuenemann> well, their software have an auto-update
<Schuenemann> HymnToLife, from where, exacly?
<sorush21> hi
<dianah> hi
<sorush21> where does the basket save files to?
<dianah> generally your desktop
<jbranco> has anyone heard of or used this keyboard?  http://www.virtual-laser-keyboard.com/f-a-q.asp
<mart81> Mena_: trash icon on desktop -> http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Trash (2 secs google btw)
<sorush21> jbranco: yes
<antoine> yes
<jbranco> sorushave you used it or heard of it?
<jbranco> sorush21:*
<sorush21> jbranco: I haven't used it
<sorush21> no
<sorush21> I did read a review on it jbranco it is good
<Schuenemann> sorush21, ~/.local/share/Trash/files/
<jbranco> sorush21: thanx
<juanjoCBA> hola amigos, hay alguien de argentina?
<Schuenemann> !es | juanjoCBA
<ubotu> juanjoCBA: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<juanjoCBA> gracias...
<Schuenemann> jhutchins_lt, hey, I printed a test page
<Schuenemann> and wasted a lot of color ink
<Schuenemann> now I just need the copy and scanner to work
<Tresko> Hi all! Thanx for all of you :) Where can I find dvd torrents of the complete Kubuntu repositories?
<BluesKaj> Tresko, do you mean distros ?
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<bxnp> !umuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tresko> BluesKaj: Well, I mean the DVD, and hopefully the DVDs of the repositories...
<bonbonthejon> Tresko: if you download the kubuntu DVD it has some packages on it
<Tresko> bonbonthejon: yes, that is true... But the distro have 2 more dvds right?
<bonbonthejon> Tresko: why cant you just use the repos, why do you need a dvd
<Tresko> bonbonthejon: offline issue...
<bonbonthejon> oh
<Tresko> bonbonthejon: of course... I could reape all repos :)
<bonbonthejon> Tresko: http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/edgy/release/ shows only one dvd
<scope> !nvidia64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<scope> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BluesKaj> Tresko, you can use the dvd /cd distro as a repos if you wish but the online repos are updated regularly and are a more up to date source for pkges
<ubuntu> hi
<tnt__> hi
<bonbonthejon> hi
<Tresko> ubuntu: hi :)
<Tresko> ubuntu: you're at kubuntu ;)
<NightBird> Tresko, so he is...
<bonbonthejon> awww :(, you scared him off
<sorush21> when is auto config coming into action? I'm fedup with havinging to install dependencies
<bonbonthejon> sorush21: where are you trying to install from? apt-get?
<sorush21> source
<bonbonthejon> sorush21: i think you can use adept to install from source, it should also do dependencies
<bonbonthejon> sorush21: nevermind, it doesnt look like it
<jhutchins> That's the whole reason for not installing from source.
<jhutchins> That's what a package manager is for.
<SpeS> hi
<bonbonthejon> hi SpeS
<SpeS> is it possible to run aiglx/xgl and compiz/beryl from the LIVE dvd?
<SpeS> with edgy...
<bonbonthejon> jhutchins: sometimes you want to compile your stuff
<AWOSLappy> Whenever I try to use certain fonts on my system, KDE/Qt applications cannot use them (it defaults to Sans Serif) but GTK-based apps (such as AbiWord or OOo) can.  When I ran KWord from the Konsole so that I could see output, after clicking the font in the Format->Font window it printed this "couldn't open fontconfigs chosen font with Xft!!!".
<sorush21> could someone please hoste a packge for me
<bonbonthejon> sorush21: what do you mean
<sorush21> i have compiles and made a .deb package with checkinstall could someone host it on the sources list?
<mike__> SpeS: I don't thing it is possible, because you need drivers for your graphics card which support 3d
<anatoli> ima  li nqkoi ot bulgaria
<fdoving> !bg | andres
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> ehm.. wrong nick and all.
<Godet> !yarrak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yarrak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<andres> hi?
<fdoving> andres: sorry, i used the wrong nick.
<SpeS> mike__, how does kubuntu install them?
<mike__> SpeS: Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy
<SpeS> ok mike__  thanks :)
<daleach> hey guys anyone know how to determine what "mode" (resolution) i'm in from within X? I know if you hit control/alt/nupad + - u get to switch between but... need to know which one
<SpeS> daleach, try randr
<SpeS> or xrandr
<SpeS> or something like that xD
<fdoving> 'xrandr'
<fdoving> in konsole.
<SpeS> xrand as root
<SpeS> xrandr
<fdoving> no, not as root.
<fdoving> as the user running the X server.
<SpeS> truw
<SpeS> true
<dickensoft> sabria alguien decirme como configurar kmail para correo yahoo ?
<daleach> spes fdoving: thanks
<SpeS> :)
<daleach> with xrandr -q is the * the res that I am in?
<daleach> or default right?
<daleach> because when id o + - ........doesn't seem to change
<daleach> so actually less there is an option i'm missing this actually isn't doing what i want (still useful to see the values here aren't the same as in my xorg.conf hehe
<MsK`lappy> hi
<Anton99> people please help :) why i can defragment my partition in kubuntu?
<MsK`lappy> Anton99: because it's useless
<MsK`lappy> how can I enable TV out ? ( kubuntu, edgy, ati FireGL v3200 mobility )
<Anton99> MsK`lappy, but how i can defragment it? i very need.
<MsK`lappy> i tried with atitvout but nothing for the moment
<MsK`lappy> Anton99: a windows partition ?
<Anton99> no, reiserfs
<MsK`lappy> Anton99: so you don't need, it's useless.
<Anton99> MsK`lappy, thx
<me_> hi, i got a little problem... after booting my system i dont get automaticaly in my graphical interface. i need to start the x server everytimes manual. or sometimes does ctrl + alt + f7 the trick too. any ideas pls?
<x1alpha> anyway to remove the ugly gtk look from emerald themer ?
<MsK`lappy> x1alpha: port it to Qt haha :)
<x1alpha> MsK`lappy : hehe
<x1alpha> its an eyesore
<bonbonthejon> me_: does startx work ok
<me_> jep it works fine
<bonbonthejon> me_: did you change anything recently
<me_> it only doesnt it automaticaly
<me_> it a long time ago since i got this error
<me_> maybe 2-3 weeks
<me_> but its annoying with the time so i decided to fix it (or at least try it) now
<bonbonthejon> me_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Sanne> me_: is kdm configured to start at boot? You can check in system settings/system services
<bonbonthejon> Sanne: oh yeah, i forget kdm
<Sanne> bonbonthejon: :)
<me_> yes i think so but ill take a look again w8 a sec
<x1alpha> okee i installed kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu, but the login manager being used is still gdm, even though i chose kdm :( anyway to change that ?
<me_> btw there is one think which i dont understand in the system services. the "Multyuser Mode"
<me_> *thing
<bonbonthejon> x1alpha: there is a way, hold on let me look
<x1alpha> bonbonthejon: tahnks
<Sanne> me_: it's the run level 2, default for normal operation on linux.
<bonbonthejon> x1alpha: one way would be to remove gdm
<me_> ok kdm is set to start but x11-common not... could this be the problem?
<x1alpha> bonbonthejon: the other ? i need to try kde out before starting removing gnome components
<bonbonthejon> x1alpha:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Sanne> me_: I don't know if that's a problem, but for me it is set to start at boot.
<bonbonthejon> x1alpha: it will ask which you want to us
<bonbonthejon> e
<me_> ok ty then ill try it brb
<Sanne> ok
<x1alpha> okey thanks :)
<x1alpha> brb restarting x
<me_> damn. nothing changed
<me_> how i sayed: after booting i get a black screen. then i can press ctrl + alt + f7 and kdm is starting normally.
<me_> i dont know how this "ctrl + alt + f7 " mode is called but maybe my linux isnt starting in this mode
<Sanne> me_: sorry to hear that. A shot in the dark: I had similar problems once and traced it down to the boot splash not giving the focus to kdm.
<Sanne> me_: I solved it by disabling the boot splash in /boot/grub/menu.lst, might be worth a try.
<me_> ok i try w8
<daleach> can anyone with nvidia-glx installed check something for me? i'm wondering what should show in system settings->display->graphics card: ___ and driver: ____
<daleach> i have nv , nv
<daleach> and it says
<juano_> daleach: you can choose, nvidia or nv for Driver
<juano_> daleach: if you want 3D rendering just use nvidia
<daleach> 'NVIDIA GeForce 6800 (generic)' in detected grpahics card
<juano_> !nvidia | daleach
<ubotu> daleach: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<daleach> oh god i didn't see that
<daleach> now the toher thing is though...i think i did that once but now it says still driver nv
<daleach> is driver still ok for nv?
<juano_> daleach: :)
<juano_> daleach: as long as your not gaming or using beryl, i guess so
<daleach> well yeah i prob will be but the real issue is i have these 2 widescreen monitors that make everything a mission
<daleach> 1680x1050@60
<juano_> daleach: i got a Nvidia X5500 256 MB and use nvidia
<me_> i am new to linux and havent got the experience. could u help me by editing this menu.lst pls?: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6131/
<daleach> they're supposed to be......in the past i have custom edited the xf86config for that but this time...
<me_> or better help me to edit this
<me_> jus say what i sould do :)
<juano_> daleach: if you run a tool , dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , you can personalize everything in the xorg.conf file with a tutorial/guide help
<Sanne> me_: sure, I'll have a look (and if you talk to me, please type my nae so I get notified by my chat client)
<Sanne> me_: s/nae/name
<me_> Sanne: sure sry
<Sanne> me_: np
<juano_> me_: well, we need to know how you partition, from what i see i suppose you have Ubuntu as primary partion in 1st IDE HDD
<juano_> me_: cause of the (hd0,0)
<daleach> oh i was following the suggestions and doing -phigh
<Sanne> me_: two possibilities: you can just remove "splash" from lines 3 and 17 by hand. But there's a catch...
<daleach> to reset but there's a guided menu thing or soemthing?
<vlt|home> Hello. What can I do when my Konqueror (as file browser) suddenly changes its encoding to 8bit and shows me wrong utf8 filenames?
<juano_> daleach: yea -phigh is good
<daleach> whoops shouldv'e man'd it
<daleach> hehe
<daleach> well it isn't doing jack for me
<me_> Sanne: hm maybe i can make a new entry
<Sanne> me_: usually you configure the boot options in the comment section above (which you didn't paste), and run update-grub...
<Sanne> me_: wait
<me_> Sanne: with the modified boot optioin
<daleach> juano_: question is shouldn't i be seeing glx or somethign in my system settings display?
<juano_> vlt|home: go to settings, Konqueror settings
<juano_> vlt|home: then go to font
<Sanne> me_: if you don't do it the official way, your changes might be overridden when the system runs update-grub (e.g. after a kernel update.
<Sanne> me_: so, I would recommend:
<daleach> "nvidia-glx" is supposedly installed
<juano_> vlt|home: you can check the default encoding there
<Sanne> me_: do it now by hand, try if it helps. If it does, we'll do it the official way together.
<juano_> daleach: try nvidia-settings
<Sanne> me_: done :)
<daleach> ah ok
<juano_> daleach: type nvidia-settings
<daleach> asdfasdf;akfa;sf;
<daleach> nice one
<daleach> hehe
<daleach> funny because that package says a p next to it...
<daleach> k so it comes with nvidia-glx
<daleach> ij guess?
<juano_> daleach: yes
<juano_> daleach: if you think your xorg.conf is not well configured you should try the sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<daleach> nah that gets me no where
<daleach> at all
<daleach> maybe without the phigh to do custom
<me_> Sanne: hm i didnt really understand the "usally way" because what will be the result of editing something which is commendet
<daleach> it doesn't just magically work out of the box
<vlt|home> juano_: Thank you, I'll try.
<daleach> it didn't in install its not going to now heh
<me_> *commented
<juano_> daleach: ok try without the -phigh yes
<daleach> btw
<daleach> i have errors
<daleach> on the console when diong nvidia-settings
<daleach> it loads but let me pastebin
<Sanne> me_: actually, the lines with only one # will be read by update-grub and put after all the kernel start line. It confused my first also.
<juano_> daleach: probably permission errors, try sudo nvidia-settings
<daleach> oh ok
<me_> Sanne: oh hadn't known it
<daleach> nah same
<Sanne> me_: the line that you would need to change is: # defoptions=quiet splash
<Sanne> me_: to # defoptions=quiet
<christian23nv> hola a tof
<christian23nv> todos
<christian23nv> me pregunto si algun usuario
<Sanne> me_: and then run update-grub (in any case, make a backup of menu.lst first)
<christian23nv> experimentado linux
<juano_> !es | christian23nv:
<ubotu> christian23nv:: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<christian23nv> me puede echar una mano
<juano_> christian23nv: si
<juano_> christian23nv: entra a kubuntu-es
<me_> Sanne: ok found it so... ill try it the "unusual way" if it works i come back k?
<Sanne> me_: yep, that's what I would do.
<me_> Sanne: ok made a backup and changed the menu.lst ill try it now brb
<Sanne> me_: ok
<dragon_>  HOLA?
<dragon_> umm
<SYSDragon>  Hola
<SYSDragon>  hola?
<daleach> juano should i do use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<me_> Sanne: :( nothing changed...
<donovan> qu pasa?
<x1alpha> hmm now i cant find the line with ServerCmd in kdmrc !!??
<Sanne> me_: oh well... it was worth a try... I'm out of ideas then, sorry.
<Schuenemann> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<me_> Sanne: oh w8 i editet the menu.lst saved it... but now there is splash again in the configuration... damn why? should i made grup update or somthing like that?
<xertra> Ok so here's my problem if anyone can help.  Today I left the house playing music on my computer through amarok  and I come home and for some odd reason No sound is coming out of my PC at all.  I know the card works becuase I ran a Live cd and it worked but I can't get it to play in Ubuntu.
<Sanne> me_: did you see the blue kubuntu logo and the progress bar while booting?
<me_> jep
<me_> Sanne: jep
<Sanne> me_: ok, then all is not lost. Your changes didn't stick somehow. Please paste again the whole /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Schuenemann> xertra, how is the volume control in kmix?
<me_> Sanne: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6133/
<xertra> it's at 100% and it's not muted.
<Schuenemann> xertra, well, once something similar happened to me, but got normal again after I lowered the volume a bit
<me_> Sanne: there are no changes :( thats the problem i think...
<phobiac> Has anyone ever used the Public File Server applet to share files?
<Sanne> me_: please make sure your backup is intact
<phobiac> Oh wait
<phobiac> I just solved my own problem
<Schuenemann> xertra, it's playing well, but no sound?
<phobiac> Nvm
<me_> Sanne: jep it is
<xertra> still doesn't work.  like it's picking up the hardware and it thinks it playing but  nothing is coming out
<Sanne> me_: now start an editor as root: kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<me_> Sanne: i have
<daleach> why on earth does dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg NOT have under medium options for resolution 1680x1050 @60 ....that's such a common config...instead it ahs @75...
<daleach> and does escape go back? so i can choose advanced?
<Sanne> me_: change line 86 from '# defoptions=quiet splash' to '# defoptions=quiet'
<me_> Sanne: k i have
<daleach> great now the thing is locked
<Sanne> me_: ok, now save the file, and type in a terminal (we *do* have a backup, yes?): sudo update-grub
<vlt|home> I tried "settings" -> "konqueror settings" -> "fonts" and set "standard encoding" from "country specific" to "utf8" but the file names are still shown wrong, juano__.
<me_> Sanne: nice i think that worked (and yes i still have a backup) ill try it now ok? brb
<juano__> vlt|home: try setting it to default language enconding
<Sanne> me_: wait
<BluesKaj> what version of the kubuntu edgy distros doesn't offer a choice of bootloader like grub or lilo etc ?
<me_> Sanne: k
<juano__> vlt|home: set the option to USE LANGUAGE ENCODING , to be exact
<Sanne> me_: make sure there's no splash in the kernel options anymore, and the defoptions line is as you edited.
<Sanne> me_: to update the file in the editor, if you still have it open, press F5
<me_> Sanne: yes ive done it already
<Sanne> me_: I'm paranoid ;) Ok, then, good luck, see you in a minute :(
<Sanne> :)
<me_> Sanne: :D i hope
<Sanne> :)
<Mena> my metabar in the navigatiob bat doesnt work any idea
<Mena> bar*
<vlt|home> juano__: Yes, I set it back to USE LANGUAGE ENCODING ("Sprachspezifische Kodierung verwenden" here) but still the same ...
<Mena> any idea
<me_> Sanne: oh jeeehaaa!!! i love u! ty very much :)
<me_> Sanne: i think this fixed my shutdown error too
<Sanne> me_: aaahhhh wohooo cool!
<me_> Sanne: perfect ty very much
<Sanne> me_: you're welcome :)
<Mena> !metabar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metabar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Axio> Hello !
<caris_mere> I'm trying to do some partioning with QTParted, but when I select a partition, I get no options
<vlt|home> Any idea why Konqueror (as file browser) sometimes shows me wrong utf8 filenames?
<angasule> vlt|home: maybe because those files were created by some other OS that uses a different encoding (like windows, which tends to suck in that respect)
<angasule> vlt|home: convmv is a little program that can help you switch the encoding of filenames
<xpoint> maybe kubuntu sooks to :-)
<vlt|home> angasule: ??? No, the files are encoded correctly, it's Konqueror that shows them wrong.
<angasule> vlt|home: that's weird
<caris_mere> I'm trying to do some partioning with QTParted, but when I select a partition, I get no options
<vlt|home> angasule: Yes. And how to solve it?
<BluesKaj> caris_mere, download and burn the GParted live cd ...you can boot into it to do what you need to do
<juano__> vlt|home: mmm, it could be yes that its using some special encoding
<vlt|home> juano__: Where do I see what it's currently using?
<marco__> hi
<vlt|home> (looks like it thinks it's some ISO encoding)
<caris_mere> BluesKaj: My burner is broken
<Mena> How to add a boot splash screen
<zorglu_> !usplace | mena
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usplace - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> !usplash | mena
<ubotu> mena: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<BluesKaj> caris_mere, bummer :(
<caris_mere> BluesKaj: I'll just try with a live disk, thanks
<BluesKaj> yeah it might work, knoppix is a good one
<juano__> vlt|home: mm what ever is selected in the selection bar
<juano__> vlt|home: is what your using
<juano__> vlt|home: you mean the file ?
<juano__> vlt|home: try opening it up with kate , try sudo kate myfile
<juano__> vlt|home: then check if you can see the encoding in the options
<juano__> vlt|home: try kdesu kate myfile, not sudo sorry
<vlt|home> juano__: I'm not speaking of the file contents. It's the file name. It contains one utf8 encoded character. I can verify this by hexdumping the output of `ls filename`.
<vlt|home> btw, what's the "kdesu" for?
<juano__> !kdesu | vlt|home
<ubotu> vlt|home: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<juano__> vlt|home: ah ok
<juano__> vlt|home: mm and changing to utf8 didnt help much ?
<vlt|home> juano__: Didn't change anything ;-)
<juano__> vlt|home: mm i see, mm im not sure how you can fix this
<vlt|home> Anyone?
<phobiac> Occasionally when I open firefox, it won't open. I've started trying to open it from the command line and I get this when it won't open.
<phobiac> Segmentation fault
<phobiac> What does this mean/how can I fix it?
<Mena> to copy a file to folder i dont have a permision do what ...do that sudo cp (thefile)/(the place) or something else
<phobiac> Mena that should work
<Mena> phobiac. ok
<soulrider> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<caris_mere> BluesKaj: I loaded up with Knoppix, and used QTParted, and it allowed me to create one partition, but then it won't do anything else
<evilh> adept keeps saying that something is accessing the repostiories so i can make changes
<phobiac> evilh: What else is running?
<evilh> i looked at the process table and see nothing obviously using adept
<evilh> nothing else is running
<caris_mere> Why will QTParted only allow me to do action?
<phobiac> Is here a an icon in your toolbar that is the adept icon but has a sign with a ! on it?
<phobiac> there*
<evilh> phobiac: nope
<caris_mere> I reallly need some help with partitioning
<phobiac> caris_mere: It shouldn't be. It won't let you make another partition? Are you partitioning on unused space?
<phobiac> evilh: hmm, you have nothing open?
<evilh> nope. i restarted after ending my session to see if something was running in the background
<evilh> no luck
<caris_mere> phobiac: I deleted my NTFS partition, then I made part of it FAT32, and now I can't do anything else with QTParted
<evilh> phobiac: kubuntu hard locked while adept was installing could that be why?
<phobiac> caris_mere: Did you remount the drive?
<caris_mere> phobiac: No, should I?
<christian23nv_> juano?
<christian23nv_> juano?
<phobiac> evilh: That could be why. Try removing and then reinstall adept
<soulrider> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<phobiac> caris_mere: No idea, but try it.
<juano__> vlt|home: any luck with encoding ?
<phobiac> Or do that
<christian23nv_> alguien me pude ayudar porfaaaaaaaa!!!
<soulrider> !es | christian23nv_
<ubotu> christian23nv_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Mena> phobiac, do you know the meta bar i have a problem with loading it when i open konquer
<christian23nv_> juano can u give m a hand please in order to finish with the xserver- xorg?
<firecrotch> !inetd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inetd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phobiac> Mena: The toolbar on the side?
<Mena> phobiac, How to fix it .....yes
<jager> can irssi connect to an ssl irc server?
<evilh> YAY! success
<firecrotch> !xinetd
<ubotu> xinetd: replacement for inetd with many enhancements. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.3.14-1 (edgy), package size 127 kB, installed size 356 kB
<evilh> thanks soulrider and phobiac
<phobiac> I didn't help much :P
<Mena> phobiac, No prob:)
<Mena>  :)
<phobiac> jager: Check the webiste
<caris_mere> phobiac: no luck, I will try to restart and see if it will let me do my one action again
<vlt|home> juano__: still trying
<phobiac> Mena: What about it is broken?
<juano__> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Mena> phobiac, ohhh sorry ....no its give as eroor kluncher ..protocol
<Mena> an*
<firecrotch> How do I set something to start from inetd?
<phobiac> Mena: I don't understand what you mean. :/
* jager sighs
<jager> thanks. ::P
<Mena> phobiac, its saying (kluncher said : "unknown protocol"
<phobiac> Jager: A quick google tells me it does
<Mena> phobiac, and couldnt creat that io-slave
<Mena> what that mean
<phobiac> I honestly don't know Mena. Sorry. :/
<Mena> phobiac, no problem
<soulrider> !easysource | garen
<ubotu> garen: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<jager> it is apparantly not compiled with ssl support, that's what my issue is
<jager> thanks anyway
<jager> i'm just SOL
<sasoyna> hi guys(i repropose my problem) i have a problem with ktts.In talker configuration "select voice" is gray. i can;t select a voice though ktts not work.:(. i have a kubuntu 6.06 distro. you can help me?
<phobiac> jager: Oh, one site I found said it had ssl support. Guess not.
<jager> oh it does, it's a compile time option, that's what i didn't get
<vlt|home> juano__: I just checked $LANG in a konsole and it's set to "C". How can this happen?
<phobiac> Ah, okay.
<soulrider> garen: kdesu kate /etc//apt/sources.list
<cox377> anyone use songbird?
<vlt> How can I set $LANG back to de_DE.UTF-8?
<fdoving> have a look at /etc/environment
<hyper_ch> what's the best way to convert a dvd to 4.7gb and make it region free?
<juano__> vlt|home: mm dunno really
<soulrider> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<soulrider> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<jim_> hola
<jim_> alguien por aqui?
<soulrider> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Mnem0> whats the cmd to copy a whole line in VI?
<pixelation> could someone help me with my sound... I'm so confused and frustrated.
<pixelation> should I use the KDE sound manager?
<spitwise> i'm trying to export my gpg key in kgpg and there's no keyservers to choose from in the dialogue box
<d03boy_> i need a good svn client
<paniK> Hi. I wanna run kubuntu with vmWare in windows so that I can fully learn the OS before switching over. But I cant find any vmWare configurations files for kubuntu edgy? Plz help ;D
<paniK> No one got a great idea? ;D
<zorglu_> paniK: run it under qemu ?
<zorglu_> paniK: or there are other VM available
<angasule> paniK: search vmware's website?
<zorglu_> paniK: qemu would work but likely slower
<angasule> paniK: http://www.vmware.com/vmtn/appliances/directory/456  <-- took me 1 minute to find it
<esaym> ugh, anybody got an easy way to flash motherboard bios
<firecrotch> How do I start something with inetd ?
<esaym> I need a bootable dos cd or floppy
<paniK> thanks alot! :)
<gansinho> hello is there anybody out there that could help me to install kpilot from svn?
<volvo244> hallo
<jhutchins> gansinho: You might want to check in #kde.
<gansinho> jhutchins: thanks!
<jhutchins> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<rahmetli> i can hear sound from the internal speakers,but when i plug-in the external ones(2ch speakers), they dont work.
<Blu3> sigh, cdimage.ubuntu.com got dugg i guess.  any good mirrors for southern florida?
<malik> !sound|rahmetli
<ubotu> rahmetli: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<johnnyrsx> hello
<enjoi> hello everyone...would anyone happen to know why i can't boot from my Edgy DVD?
<Gretl> enjoi: you have to make sure in your bios setting cd is first boot device
<enjoi> sorry rahmetli i havent subscribed yet
<enjoi> well i ahve even tried going to my boot menu and then booting from the dvd
<enjoi> it used to boot fromt he dvd but now ti doesnt...
<rahmetli> any error output?
<enjoi> no after that it just goes straight to GRUB
<Allex> Hey everyone- I'm looking to cimpile Java on Kubuntu 6.10
<enjoi> but it takes a long time to get to GRUb, almost like it is trying to boot from the dvd but can't for some reason
<Allex> I use the "gij <filename>" command, but it comes up with erros?
<Cavallito> is there any shell command whichone should tell you what graphic card you have and so on ?
<Thrallie> #archlinux
<Thrallie> #archlinux
<Thrallie> #archlinux
<Thrallie> #archlinux
<Thrallie> #archlinux
<Thrallie> #archlinux
<Thrallie> #archlinux
<Cavallito> goshhhhh
<HymnToLife> !ops | please ban the spammer
<ubotu> please ban the spammer: Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, or DBO
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@ip68-8-190-25.sd.sd.cox.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<jhutchins> Cavallito: lspci will usually show you what you need to know.
<almu> Hello
<flipstar> hi ;)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<almu> is it possible to connect to a static IP network using networkmanager?
<almu> my network uses WPA, and the association to the AP is ok, but the problem is the IP...
<evenstar> Hello, I'm trying to figure out what happened to my sister's installation of Xorg... She says she deleted her xorg.conf and now the display system settings won't come up.
<evenstar> I tried reinstalling *xorg* to no avail.
<Cavallito> jhutchins: thanks
<foo> hmm, how can I tell things like kbluetoothd, adept notifier, klipper, and kmix to not start up with kde? I took it out of the taskbar and now it pops up in a window. gah
<Sanne> CaseyOmah: you can try to generate a new xorg.conf with: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<flipstar> @foo did u checked the autostart folder?
<CaseyOmah> Sanne: Does it make sense for xorg.conf being missing to crash the display applet in system settings?
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> is there a task manager type thing for kubuntu
<flipstar> sure
<flipstar> ksysguard
<Sanne> CaseyOmah: might be if the display settings want to access xorg.conf... but that's just a guess, I don't know for sure, sorry.
<CaseyOmah> Okay, I'll try.
<CaseyOmah> Thanks, Sanne
<Sanne> good luck
<foo> flipstar: Nope, were is that?
<NightBird> foo, does ctrl+alt+del bring up either a menu or the program?
<flipstar> pff smth like /home/+++username+++/.kde/Autostart
<foo> NightBird: uh, are you serious?
<NightBird> foo, it brings up ksysguard on my kubuntu install
<foo> It asks me if I want to log out.
<jhutchins> coreymon77: Or just Ctrl-Alt-Escape
<almu> if mine's a very trivial question, could anyone tell me some link or documentation I should read to solve the problem?
<NightBird> ah, ok, well, I guess mine just at some point got setup to open ksysguard...
<NightBird> foo, what if you go to sysmenu+run and then type in ksysguard?
<jhutchins> NightBird: Usually it brings up the log out/shut down dialog.
<foo> NightBird: nice, ok, what do I do here?
<NightBird> it has a list of processes?
<modgefit> can anyone help me change my screen resolution?
<foo> NightBird: yeah
<Sanne> almu: I would if I knew ;). All I can recommend is try to search the ubuntu and kubuntu wiki and the forums for info. Do you know where to find those?
<NightBird> well... that's the task manager for kde...
<flipstar> @modgefit goto system setting then -->monitor
<foo> NightBird: I want to remove this stuff from startup...
<NightBird> "this stuff"?
<Schuenemann> I want to reinstall windows. What should I do after it replaces my boot settings?
<Sanne> Schuenemann: there's a page in the wiki for recovering grub, I'll find it for you, sec (you might need to translate some commands to KDE)..
<Sanne> Schuenemann: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<almu> Sanne: I think I will manage, thanks, but as far as I have seen that apparently easy problem is not easily solved
<almu> Sanne thanks
<Schuenemann> let me see
<Sanne> almu: you're welcome, good luck
<coreymon77> Schuenemann: first question
<coreymon77> why do you want to reinstall windows?
<flipstar> question:how can i set up an proxy or smth for Konversation??
<Schuenemann> because I haven't in a long time
<Biovore> flipstar: google on BNC
<daleach> Schuenemann: that's actually a good answer i think hehe
<foo> NightBird: klipper, kmix, kbluetoothd .. I have icons in my task bar and I can open them in a new iwndow
<Schuenemann> :p
<daleach> and i want to see this link save it for the future hehe
<coreymon77> Schuenemann: but you have kubuntu, why would you need it?
<Schuenemann> coreymon77, because kubuntu is not perfect?
* coreymon77 gasps
<flipstar> @biovore hm i know what a bnc is...i just dont know how to set up -_-
<Gretl> what happens when you seel your boot record in bios?
<Biovore> flipstar: well I never messed with it..
<Gretl> Will windows install then work?
<flipstar> ..
<Schuenemann> coreymon77, as far as I've searched, I'm not able to use my IR without recompiling kernel... and that's stupid
<coreymon77> ive never had problems like that
<Gretl> i mean to prevent then reinstalling and adapting grub
<Schuenemann> there are other problems, specially when it comes to companies-that-pretend-linux-does-not-exist
<Gretl> so to keep evil redmont from fiddling with boot sector
<daleach> what kinds of things are in the 'backports'
<daleach> repository
<Sanne> Schuenemann: if it's possible at all right now, there's hope that it will be included in the main kernel in the future, I think.
<NightBird> foo, setting up those tools to disable their startup is under the system settings, in the advanced tab
<coreymon77> Schuenemann: thats when wine, cedega, crossover and vmware come in very handy
<rahmetli> good question daleach
<foo> NightBird: What's that called to get into system settings? Hmm
<NightBird> kde menu-> and there should be something in there about it
<daleach> Schuenemann oh i thoguht u meant dual boot
<Schuenemann> let's be honest, using wine is not even close to using the program in windows
<daleach> hehe
<foo> NightBird: I disabled the kde menu, hm
<Schuenemann> and I don't play games
<daleach> if you really want to get ahead of the game just use vmware
<daleach> ;-)
<daleach> but that's a pain in the butt sometimes to
<Sanne> !backports > daleach
<daleach> as far as i am concerned u need a windows + linux machine if u are a nerd
<Sanne> daleach: read the message from ubotu about backports
<coreymon77> no
<Schuenemann> why a nerd?
<NightBird> well.... I'm not sure how to help you then.. because I don't know the program you run to get the kubuntu settings..
<rahmetli>  !backports > rahmetli
<coreymon77> because otherwise
<rahmetli> :)
<coreymon77> you would know how to get it to work very well without resorting to dual-boot
<Schuenemann> huh?
<daleach> coreymon77: what are u talking about "resorting to"
<coreymon77> booting into actual windows, atleast for me, is an absolute last resort
<daleach> if you are running intensive complex windows apps you probably want to be runnign them in windows .... heh..
<daleach> well that's because you are doing/using linux stuff
<Schuenemann> coreymon77, so, what is your suggestion to using IR or a nokia cable?
<Schuenemann> for using*
<Sanne> coreymon77: everybody has their own pace of switching
<daleach> actually
<daleach> Schueneman: vm is pretty good
<daleach> it might be able to do a lot of that.....less u really need it tightly integrated with ur main os
<Schuenemann> will I need to install windows in that VM?
<daleach> and that's not a solution
<daleach> yeah hehe
<Schuenemann> lol
<daleach> i know hehe not sure what ur using it for
<daleach> if just to do a transfer
<daleach> u can drag out of like vm etc..
<daleach> hehe
<Schuenemann> is safer to install on a new partition
<daleach> nah nah not really
<coreymon77> dont
<daleach> vmware is pretty easy hehe....if u do a lot with it there are things u need to know like transfering images > 4gb into a fat32 = bad bad
<daleach> that a licensed vmware workstation is a lot better than the player.... etc etc hehe
<Schuenemann> hmmm... no, I prefer to keep on a separated partition
<daleach> k yeah
<Alpha_Cluster> anyone here used Kdevelop?
<daleach> i've never instaleld windows after installing linux
<daleach> i guess its doable
<foo> Any idea what the name is of application that allows me to select programs for start up
<Schuenemann> it is
<Schuenemann> anyway, I'll have to install edgy
<Sanne> daleach: it is, I did, and I gave Schuenemann the wiki page where it is detailed
<Schuenemann> Sanne, yeah
<Sanne> Schuenemann: :)
<rahmetli> foo right click  menu editor
<daleach> oh ok scrolled up and found it missed it the first time
<daleach> thanks
<flipstar> @foo try /home/++your_username++/Autostart
<Sanne> daleach: :)
<foo> flipstar: thanks
<flipstar> np
<flipstar> oh that was wrong *_* try this: /home/username/.kde/Autostart
<flipstar> this folder is typically hidden
<d> hello
<almu> well, the cleaner solution I've found for the current edgy network manager to manage static IP addresses is by tweaking and recompiling the package, so I think I'd rather llok for 0.7 for edgy
<almu> do you think I could get it: networkmanager 0.7 for edgy?
<daleach> hey is sources.list read right away after editiing......at runtime that is
<daleach> or do I have to restart my machine or something like that
<modgefit> can anyone help with a resolutions problem?
<Schuenemann> daleach, to need an update
<Sanne> daleach: you have to uodate your package cache
<Schuenemann> apt-get update
<daleach> ah gotcha yeah duh
<flipstar> @modgefit just goto sys settings.....
<Schuenemann> how big should my swap partition be?
<flipstar> 2-3gig
<Schuenemann> doesn't it depend on the RAM?
<Jucato> Schuenemann: depends on your RAM
<coyotle> 2*RAM
<Jucato> not necessarily
<Chousuke> meh
<Jucato> if you have 1-2GB RAM, doesn't mean you "need" 2-4GB Swap
<Chousuke> if you have 2GB, you don't need swap
<Chousuke> or maybe a couple hundred MB
<daleach> lol
<almu> Chousuke: depends on what you do, try kino ;)
<flipstar> exept u working with very large photos or smth
<daleach> exactly
<Chousuke> for laptops you need at least the amount of RAM though.
<Schuenemann> Jucato, is there a formula, then?
<Jucato> nowadays, the rule/formula for RAM-Swap should be indirectly propotional...
<Schuenemann> and what is it?
<Jucato> how much RAM do you have? and what do you plan to do most of the time with your system?
<Schuenemann> only 384, but I might have more soon
<Jucato> because if you're compiling lots of stuff or doing lots of resource intensive activities like rendering or video editing, you might need as much swap as you have RAM
<Jucato> I think that 1GB Swap is a *safe* amount
<Schuenemann> only 384?
<Schuenemann> right now I have 780, which is 2 times
<pinksphere> I need some help :)
<pinksphere> Anyone here?
<angasule> I'm trying to get the rear speakers in my sound blaster live! 5.1 to work
<pinksphere> i'm new to kubuntu but not ubuntu ( been using it for awhile now) but thought i'd give KDE a try. Problem? I just did the install from Ubuntu so my kopete is messed up and i'm trying to install the newer one but no luck.
<LeeJunFan> ugh, cogent sucks! Repos are slow as all hell.
<modgefit> can anyone help im struggling to change my screen resolution on a dell computer if anyone could help it would be appreciated?
<flipstar> lol @ modgefit u r funny
<flipstar> @pinksphere did u tried to reinstall kopete?
<sadasdsadad> http://axeofwar.zapto.org/go_sp.php?69 Join Please
<christian23nv> juano_
<christian23nv> juano
<christian23nv> juano
<almu> bye all
<christian23nv> juano
<pinksphere> yep
<christian23nv> oye
<ppp> yao
<christian23nv> aloo
<christian23nv> alguien  me puede echar una manito_
#kubuntu 2007-02-17
<christian23nv> _
<Jucato> !br | christian23nv
<ubotu> christian23nv: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<coyotle>     ?
<adydas> !api
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about api - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adydas> !apimissmatch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apimissmatch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adydas> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Schuenemann> !es | christian23nv
<ubotu> christian23nv: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<juano> christian23nv:
<juano> como estas
<juano> volviste ??
<juano> christian23nv: unete a #kubuntu-es
<juano> Jucato: thats spanish not portuguese, dont be insulting :P
<Jucato> didn't know
<juano> Jucato: :P
<adam_> hey, has anyone got kvm working on edgy?
<adam_> i got the source and compiled it, but im having errors with modprobe trying to stick the module in the kernel
<BluesKaj> !pt | juano
<ubotu> juano: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Schuenemann> lol
<BluesKaj> hehe
<Schuenemann> is ubotu a female?
<flipstar> lol
<Cavallito> lol
<juano> BluesKaj: well, another ET
<NightBird> Schuenemann, if you're desperate... maybe...
<BluesKaj> never know these days
<juano> BluesKaj: its spanish not portuguese
<Schuenemann> NightBird, not that, he says "obrigada"
<Schuenemann> only females say that
<BluesKaj> juano, why would you be insulted ? :)
<NightBird> what about neither male nor female?
<juano> not insulted
<juano> i mean dont be a sucker and learn something out of your own country
<BluesKaj> neut bot
<BluesKaj> ??
<juano> :P
<Schuenemann> juano, he just confused languages, what's wrong about that?
<Schuenemann> and besides, pt and es look a lot like each other
<adydas> ok i need to fix this today, ive installed my nvidia drivers changed x11conf and booted, Nvidia splash screen comes up and the cards all working, BUT when i reboot i get a screen error and to regain X im forced to change nvidia to nv OR re install the nvidia.run drivers then it works ok again UNTILL reboot.
<juano> Schuenemann: well if im not sure, i wouldnt give a german a french help chat
<BluesKaj> yeah, i d like to see  you tell the diff between swedish and danish , juano
<juano> Schuenemann: thats my point
<adam_> alt tab away for a second and a whole bunch of messages pop up, lol
<juano> BluesKaj: lol, but i dont recomend channels to danish or swedish
<Schuenemann> well, he tried helping
<juano> BluesKaj: i know, im teadsing ya , dont get upset
<juano> teasing*
<daleach> is everyone havign trouble with us.archive.ubuntu.com or just me?
<daleach> are there mirrors?
<juano> BluesKaj: its just a silly joke :P im bored hehe
<BluesKaj> not to worry , i raised 4 kids like you :)
<cox377> has there been an update to kde or something, because things feel faster for some unbeknown reason
<juano> BluesKaj: hahahahah
<juano> BluesKaj: lol
<Sanne> daleach: generally, <countrycode>.archive.ubuntu.com
<juano> BluesKaj: kids ? how old are you ?
<daleach> GULP
<daleach> is canada ca? hehe
<BluesKaj> 63
<BluesKaj> yup
<Schuenemann> juano, french and german are very different, your example was poor :p
<Sanne> daleach: I think so, try ;)
<daleach> i can just use theirs i guess
<daleach> hehe
<adam_> has anyone got kvm working on edgy?
<Sanne> daleach: of course. Or mine, de ;) (a bit far, I guess)
<juano> Schuenemann: well it was an example :P, and portuguese and spanish are a hell a lot different
<juano> Schuenemann: i can tell you that :P
<daleach> i never had this issue with debian
<angasule> juano: naah, they're not very different
<Schuenemann> not THAT different
<christian23nv> jauno
<christian23nv> juano
<juano> angasule: yes they are
<angasule> juano: no seas pesado, te digo que no :P
<juano> angasule: heheh claro que si :P, solo estoy tratando de que aprendan algo :P
<Schuenemann> !pt | juano
<ubotu> juano: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<juano> lol
<Schuenemann> oops
<Schuenemann> :D
<adam_> guess no
<adam_> not*
<angasule> Schuenemann: he's from uruguay, they speak spanish
<juano> !fr | Schuenemann
<ubotu> Schuenemann: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<daleach> hahaha
<Schuenemann> angasule, I was just kidding :)
<juano> Schuenemann: lol
<angasule> ah :P
<christian23nv> juano can u help me_
<juano> Schuenemann: liked that ? i bet they get really angry in germany when they speak french huh ?
<juano> Schuenemann: hihihi
<Schuenemann> well, I don't
<juano> christian23nv: sure go into #kubuntu-es
<juano> Schuenemann: or better off, when they THINK you are french
<Schuenemann> nobody will listen to a german and think he's a french
<ochemsucks> hey does anyone know how to change the xf86audiomedia button in kubuntu? its assigned to launch amarok and it was a default setting. couldnt find anything in forums.
<Sanne> juano: angry? Why? Confused maybe, but not angry.
<MeTa> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<juano> Sanne: hehe, well i thought they got angry, its what it seemed though, my mom is been to germany , she told me that happened oftenly
<Sanne> juano: lol, that's quite funny ;)
<juano> Sanne: its normal though, since they have tons of imigrants and with all that radical stuff and etc.
<juano> Sanne: well anyway, this is way to off-topic LOL
<juano> so Sanne , Schuenemann , and angasule , please, lets discuss ubuntu
<Sanne> juano: right (just wanted to point out that I'm german, in case you didn't get that ;)
<angasule> naaah
<juano> that goes for me too
<Schuenemann> where? in #ubuntu-fr ?
<Sanne> hahaha
<juano> Sanne: hehe :P , yes i know, i know you are with those names lol, specially Schuenemann
<Sanne> :)
<Schuenemann> I'm not german
<Schuenemann> I'm from Brazil
* Sanne falls from chair
<juano> well you have a german last name in case you didnt notice
<Schuenemann> oh, I haven't noticed it
<Schuenemann> :p
<juano> well then , better off leaving this issue beside then, if you didnt know that
<sb9> im currently installing httpd - is there a default where the daemon looks for httpd.conf ?
<sb9> cannot find this option in the stratup script ?
<juano> Jucato: i hope you didnt get upset :P, i was joking
<flipstar> any1 knows how to set up an bnc/proxy for Konversation???
<sb9> got it
<christian23nv> juano
<christian23nv> como llego al canal de kubuntu-es
<adam_> sorry to repeat myself but has anyone got kvm working on edgy?
<christian23nv> como llego al canal de kubuntu-es
<christian23nv> juano estas ahi
<christian23nv> ?
<christian23nv> ahora si
<christian23nv> 
<christian23nv> el teclado funciona
<Chousuke> christian23nv: This channel doesn't speak spanish
<Schuenemann>  /join #kubuntu-es
<LeeJunFan> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<xyverz> hey, quick question - is there a way to have kubuntu pick the generic kernel over the 386 kernel, so I can enable smp support?
<scoates> hello
<flipstar> hello
<scoates> when I enable xinerama, my primary display is mostly black (I can see cursors) and my 2ndary display behaves poorly (mostly only window shadows, but I do see widgets for s aplit second after I mouseover). Help?
<scoates> nvidia
<flipstar> did u installes all drivers correctly?
<adydas> ok i need to fix this today, ive installed my nvidia drivers changed x11conf and booted, Nvidia splash screen comes up and the cards all working, BUT when i reboot i get a screen error and to regain X im forced to change nvidia to nv OR re install the nvidia.run drivers then it works ok again UNTILL reboot.
<scoates> flipstar: I think so. nvidia-settings works for other X modes (just not xinerama)
<flipstar> hm u can check it with 'fglrxinfo'
<SatanMonk> Hello
<troxor> scoates: why not use twinview instead of xinerama?
<troxor> adydas: did you install via adept/synaptic?
<scoates> troxor: because it stretches the task bar very poorly
<scoates> and dialogs pop up in the middle of 2 screens
<scoates> and my desktop icons aren't contained properly
<scoates> etc
<xyverz> anybody know how I can set the generic kernel as my default, system-wide (instead of having to edit the grub config every time I do a dist-upgrade?)
<troxor> xyverz: what if you removed the other one?
<xyverz> instead of the 386 kernel
<milos83> hi people! can someone plase tell me how to install window decoration on kubuntu 6.06 ?
<xyverz> troxor: would you believe me if I told you I'd never thought of that?? >.<
<troxor> xyverz: absolutely not... j/k ;)
<adydas> troxor: via apt-get i did nvidia-glx
<adydas> the rest was via nvidia.coms driver .run file
<troxor> adydas: do you have nvidia-kernel-common too?
<BluesKaj> xyverz, you can edit grub , but i forgot the cmds
<adydas> thats where im not sure
<adydas> its a fresh install
<troxor> adydas: use the nvidia.run to remove the drivers it installed,  and then subsequently do an apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common
<adydas> troxor:
<SatanMonk> Does anyone have any leads on the "tty; jobcontrol turned off" issue?
<adydas> i allready ahve that ( its the newest version )
<xyverz> BluesKaj: I was hoping to not need to edit grub every time
<scoates> back later. I'll check the log if someone says my name
<troxor> adydas: iirc, the .run and the packages installed via apt(nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-common)  serve the same purpose, so it's usually best to completely remove the files installed by the .run, and use the ones via apt
<troxor> xyverz: you can also use savedefault in grub too
<adydas> i installed the apt-get glx and common before i did the .run
<adydas> but why dopes that stop it working after a reboot
<adydas> the drivers are live, i x11 and run it works
<adydas> i reboot and it fails
<bxnp> is there a upgrade to kde 3.5.6 for dapper
<xyverz> troxor: oooooh!  I knew it was there somewhere!
<xyverz> thanks
<troxor> adydas: the modules on your drive are probably different from the ones in memory
<troxor> so when you reboot, the ones on your drive are loaded (broken), and the ones from memory(working) are nowhere to be found
<adydas> ah that does make sense, but why and more importantly how do i fix it
<troxor> xyverz: np
<SatanMonk> Is FeistyFawn more stable at the moment?
<troxor> SatanMonk: where do you get that jobcontrol message?
<SatanMonk> I get it when I reboot
<troxor> what stage?
<SatanMonk> I'm using my winblows box right now, because my linux is unusable
<SatanMonk> I'm using Edgy 64 kernel 2.6.17-11
<SatanMonk> I get all the way to the Kubuntu splash screen then I get sh: can't access tty; jobcontrol turned off
<SatanMonk> with (initramfs) prompt
<SatanMonk> I have been reading the forums like mad.. the only connection I can seem to find is that most of "us" that have this problem are running the 64 bit ver. didn't know if it was a bug
<troxor> SatanMonk: do you know how to modify the grub boot line?
<troxor> adydas: there should be a switch you pass to the .run file, to make it uninstall
<SatanMonk> can't quite remember no.. I haven't used linux since debian 2.12
<SatanMonk> thought that I would give it a go again.... lol
<troxor> adydas: then, apt-get remove --purge nvidia-* to completely get rid of the driver packages.. (and of course back up any configuration files you may have edited manually, as --purge will destroy them)
<troxor> adydas: then, just reinstall them with apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common (iirc, that should all work)
<adydas> did i point out that it moans about a kernel modul miss match for some version
<adydas> this will fix that?
<troxor> SatanMonk: in the grub menu, hit 'e', then select the kernel line, hit 'e' again... there should be a root=<hex garbage>. just change that to your partition name, like hda1 or such
<troxor> SatanMonk: then, hit b to boot
<adam_> sorry to repeat myself but has anyone got kvm working on edgy?
<|lostbyte|> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<SatanMonk> ok... now, I'm dual booting, so if this fails.. I SHOULD be able to boot up winblows right?
<troxor> SatanMonk: unless you change the windows stanza, yes
<SatanMonk> also you should know.. I've never used GRUB before, only LILLO
<SatanMonk> But I will give it a shot
<SatanMonk> See ya on the other side.... (hopefully)
<troxor> SatanMonk: grub is nicer, but gl
<troxor> oops
<adam_> let me be more specific anyone know why modprobe is saying it cant find the kvm-intel module when im in the folder with the modue
<adam_> module*
<troxor> adydas: right, the .run probably installs a newer kernel module, and the packages probably an earlier X module.. those need to be the same
<troxor> adam_: dunno about kvm really, but did you run a depmod -ae just in case?
<adam_> didnt know that command, what does it do?
<adam_> (i could just do it, but then what would i learn, lol)
<troxor> adam_: generates the dependencies and symbols for modules and stuff
<adam_> ah ok
<adam_> do i add the kvm-intel.ko after the depmod -ae?
<troxor> adam_: nah, don't think depmod takes such args
<adam_> k
<adam_> time to try
<shadowhywind> anyone have any idea why when i try to use my wireless my my computer slows down to a halt
<|lostbyte|> Is there a minimal ubuntu cd ?
<troxor> shadowhywind: if you run `top`, are there any progs using 99-100% cpu?
<shadowhywind> no
<|lostbyte|> Just console..
<adam_> still saying it cant find the module that is right there, lol, i wonder if there is a manual way to do it
<adydas> troxor: where would i obtain info to fix or match those modules
<Sanne> adam_: are you sure you are in the modules directory that corresponds to your running kernel?
<adam_> hmm, there is just a folder kernel
<troxor> adydas: installing the nvidia packages with apt will automatically install matching versions
<adam_> man didnt think about that
<adam_> i didnt think the source from kvms website would have been kernel dependent
<Sanne> adam_: you should be in /lib/modules/<kernel-version>
<adam_> and do modprobe from there
<Sanne> adam_: so you compiled the module yourself?
<jarn> checkinstall is just a replacement for doing "make && make install" that creates a deb, correct?
<adam_> yeah, i got the source from sourceforge and compiled it
<adam_> since i dont have fiesty to get it from the repo's
<troxor> |lostbyte|: did you want to do a network install?
<troxor> shadowhywind: does `cat /proc/meminfo` show your memory all being used?
<adydas> troxor:
<Sanne> adam_: don't think I know further then, maybe somebody else knows, or ask on the kvms website?
<|lostbyte|> troxor, nope, Just look for bash and vim for a linux class we have..
<|lostbyte|> So i dont really need the X
<shadowhywind> I will have to try to run that command next time i start the wireless..
<adydas> uname -r
<adydas> 2.6.17-11-generic
<adam_> i was gonna go there next
<adam_> thanks for trying tho
<adydas> The following extra packages will be installed:
<adydas>   linux-image-2.6.17-10-386 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-386
<|lostbyte|> And the pc's there have very little memory..
<troxor> |lostbyte|: dunno if ubuntu has a minimal, but there are tons of minimal cds out there... gentoo's comes to mind
<adydas> why is apt-get trying to isntall 2.6.17-10 when i have -11 ?
<Sanne> adam_: should be something simple, I guess, like copying the file somewhere perhaps. Good luck :)
<adam_> thanks
<Sanne> yw
<wastedtime> hi everybody
<jarn> checkinstall is just a replacement for doing "make && make install" that creates a deb, correct?
<|lostbyte|> troxor, yes, i had my eyes on slax.. did you use it?
<troxor> |lostbyte|:or something like dsl
<BluesKaj> linux looks like it uses a lot of memory but it's mostly cached memory
<troxor> |lostbyte|: once upon a time, it had a shoe background by default >.<
<|lostbyte|> troxor, i'll looking for something like dsl or slax with is easly installable..
<|lostbyte|> which*
<wastedtime> i have a mepis and win xp installed as a dual boot configuration , i want to install kubuntu over mepis ..
<Sanne> |lostbyte|: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<mike__> adept better than synaptic?
<wastedtime> is it ok if i boot into kubuntu and install directly over mepis
<wastedtime> and allow kbuntu to configure the grub loader
<jtmoney> !find beryl
<ubotu> Package/file beryl does not exist in edgy
<mike__> Just installed kubuntu for the 1st time
<|lostbyte|> Sanne, forgot to mention, there is no access to the internet.
<Sanne> |lostbyte|: oh, that may complicate things. ;) Don't know then, sorry.
<jtmoney> hmm, i thought beryl existed
<troxor> adydas: mike__ boxers or briefs?
<troxor> oops, mike__ *
<Sanne> mike__: Welcome! :) I like Synaptic better, but that's just me. Try both, if you want. One thing I like in Synaptic is it keeps an installation history. I don't know if Adept has this feature yet.
<wastedtime> i have a mepis and win xp installed as a dual boot configuration , i want to install kubuntu over mepis .. is it ok if i boot using the kubuntu DVD and install directly over mepis
<troxor> adydas: hm, try linux-restricted-modules
<mike__> Sanne: cheers ,,and what about media codecs?
<mike__> mp3 ,,wmv etc
<troxor> wastedtime: it would be ugly, imho, it's probably cleaner to wipe the partition (if you have a separate home, save that, of course)
<Sanne> mike__: I'll send you a message from the channel bot ubotu about that.
<Sanne> !restricted > mike__
<mike__> ok,i have just installed herd 4
<wastedtime> sure will try that .. thx troxor
<MrBallZ> hi, normally how long it takes to packages like KDE 3.5.6 to get to the normal kubuntu repositories ???? it's been almost 3 weeks and nothing ...
<mike__> Sanne: ok so just "check" the repo?
<troxor> wastedtime: np, gl
<xyverz> troxor: hey, thanks for the info about savedefault.  worked like a charm.
<Sanne> mike__: hmm, first I would read the wiki page about resticted formats that ubotu talks about ;)
<troxor> xyverz: glad to hear it, np
<mike__> Sanne: cheers
<Sanne> mike__: did you get ubotu's message?
<MrBallZ> or ... should I always update my sources.list with the new repos ?
<mike__> Sanne: yes thanks
<Sanne> mike__: the "restricted" in restricted formats is not identical to the restricted repository (sorry, that's confusing)
<|lostbyte|> How about ubuntu text base install ?
<Sanne> |lostbyte|: it's great ;)
<|lostbyte|> Sanne, using the kubuntu-standard.. ?
<|lostbyte|> how do i do that..
<Sanne> |lostbyte|: isn't there a so called server installation option? Installs just a base system which you can then build up. Am I right, peoples?
<|lostbyte|> there is.. ? !!!
<Sanne> |lostbyte|: If I'm not totallay mistaken, I think there is. Let's investigate.
<|lostbyte|> alright..
<Sanne> |lostbyte|: and I don't mean the official server cd, just to clarify
<|lostbyte|> yes, .. i was think more of the boot: option..
<Sanne> |lostbyte|: I remember some howto in the forums about setting up a minimal system, installing x server and a minimal window manager like fluxbox. Maybe I find it.
<|lostbyte|> oh. ok
<SatanMonk> I'm back
<SatanMonk> I think I might have a key factor in my tty; jobcontrol problem
<breakerz> somebody use ManDVD on dapper ?
<SatanMonk> troxor, you still here?
<troxor> SatanMonk: yep, what's up
<Sanne> |lostbyte|: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<SatanMonk> Well, I tried editing the GRUB, and was using the TAB interface to navigate around.. and found that under /dev I have NO hd___
<SatanMonk> no hda
<SatanMonk> or anything listed to that degree
<|lostbyte|> cool !!
<Sanne> |lostbyte|: hehe :)
<|lostbyte|> its says "To install a base system, boot from the alternate (install) CD and choose "Install a command-line system."
<|lostbyte|> Hope that comes with vim..
<|lostbyte|> do you think its in it.. ?
<Sanne> |lostbyte|: according to the page, it does (in chapter "When it's done")
<troxor> SatanMonk: grub doesn't know what hda is, afaik.. it deals with stuff like (hd0,0).. the /dev/* stuff is mainly populated after the kernel boots, iirc
<SatanMonk> sorry
<SatanMonk> Do you want to know what was in my kernel line for Grub?
<|lostbyte|> nano !! its diff from vim..
<troxor> SatanMonk: there's an ext3 filesystem driver for windows, and explore2fs which might help figure out which partition and such contains your /boot dir
<troxor> SatanMonk: sure
<Sanne> |lostbyte|: "You can do this with vim or nano" ...
<Sanne> |lostbyte|: so I think both are in
<SatanMonk> kernel /boot/vmlinz2.6.17-11-generic root=/dev/hda1 ro simple splashscreen
<|lostbyte|> Sanne, I could, but what about the 8 friends of line that never knew linux exsisted..
<|lostbyte|> They just follow the book.
<Sanne> |lostbyte|: huh? Lost me ;)
<|lostbyte|> Sanne, Alright, i will check it out. thanks alot.
<SatanMonk> Well, I have two hd's, a SATA 320Gb and a ATA 160Gb, Windowns is on the 320 SATA and Kubuntu is on the 160Gb.
<Sanne> |lostbyte|: you're welcome :)
<mem> rawr
<SatanMonk> So I know that linux is on a completely diffrent HD rather than farting around with partitions
<mem> I have them on completely different computers
<BluesKaj> the boot dir is usually on the first sector of the HDD
<troxor> SatanMonk: weird..
<SatanMonk> I've tried leaving it at root= /dev/hda1 and it comes up that ext3filesys cannot find hda1
<SatanMonk> in a long about way
<BluesKaj> partitions can work very well , but ppl forget that installing windows destroys the grub bootloader
<Tm_T> Hi kids.
<SatanMonk> I had windows installed first, then I installed Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> yup, that's the right way
<SatanMonk> I've had THAT problem in the past ;)
<nagyv> hello! how can I ask my computer to shut down in an hour?
<Algorithme> man shutdown ;)
<spitwise> man cron ?
<troxor> nagyv: shutdown -t <seconds>
<SatanMonk> lol
<nagyv> actually I have already tried these, but finally never succeed. Although it seems to be easy.
<troxor> nagyv: sleep <seconds> && shutdown -t now ;)
<SatanMonk> try typing    shutdown --help   see what paramaters can be done
<SatanMonk> lol... I wish I could --help MY problem right now
<spitwise> sudo shutdown -t 3600
<SatanMonk> any other ideas troxor?
<troxor> SatanMonk: what about editing the initrd line in grub? maybe the image is corrupt?
<SatanMonk> Hmmm... never thought of that
<nagyv> thx, I think shutdown -h 3600 should work, I always missed -h before
<SatanMonk> -h?? that's halt
<spitwise> oh right
<SatanMonk> -t is for timed
<nagyv> for halt, as man says first a shutdown event is sent, and without options a maintenance event is given, time is a necessary variable, so no need for the -t switch
<spitwise> the man lied
<SatanMonk> What is the error giving you when you try to do a -t 3600  ???
<nagyv> this: shutdown: time expected
<troxor> SatanMonk: also, did you try ctrl+c'ing that message and seeing what happens?
<SatanMonk> Yes, but I just get keybord garble
<nagyv> -t is an unkown switch
<SatanMonk> did you --help the options?
<SatanMonk> I got dinner troxor, be right back.. wife's calling me like crazy lol
<troxor> SatanMonk: have fun ;)
<adydas> how do i install cpp (c preprocessor) that's why you get the /lib/cpp error if apt-get install cpp says its allready installed?
<troxor> adydas: what needs this?
<adydas> running a ./configure
<troxor> adydas: for what package?
<SatanMonk> back
<SatanMonk> is there anyway to scroll the screen up so I can see the error? every method I used to know isn't working... then again I used to run zsh too
<Sanne> SatanMonk: scroll which screen?
<SatanMonk> consol screen..
<NightBird> hm... I think I'll have to get a differen't kind of apple next time...
<Sanne> SatanMonk: try shift-page up/down
<SatanMonk> well, I'm  off to see if I can battle GRUB again
<Sanne> good luck
<SatanMonk> yeah... I need it... lol haven't used linux for 7years and then trying to jump back in again while getting boot problems.. thank god I still remember manual shell commmands... lol
<SatanMonk> later
<[R] eaper> hi, i need help (again)
<[R] eaper> i have just installed the ati.com drivers
<[R] eaper> but i got this : " (EE) Module ABI major version (0) doesn`t match the server`s version (1)
<[R] eaper> (EE)Failed to load module "fglrx" (module requirement mismatch
<surgy> can i use a breezy repo on edgy?
<surgy> ?
<adydas> [R] eaper: It sounds like your having the same issues as i had with Nvidia drivers
<adydas> If it works anything the same the advice i was given was to uninstall any driver you did manually and apt-get nvidia-common ( in your case find the ati version of that ) Hopefully somone here can help more
<troxor> [R] eaper: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide
<[R] eaper> i will try that, thx XD
<Mena_> i have a problem with the auto packdge mamanger and i forget how to solve it ..the program telling Checking for TCL Scripting Language ... failed
<Mena_> any ideai
<Mena_> idea*
<adydas> Is mplayer a decent audio / vidio player?
<troxor> adydas: decent is an understatement, it's awesome ;)
<SatanMonk> I'm back
<SatanMonk> I've got my error lines too
<troxor> surgy: nope
<surgy> troxor: ok thnx :(
<Mena_> i have a problem with the auto packdge mamanger and i forget how to solve it ..the program telling Checking for TCL Scripting Language ... failed
<troxor> surgy: what did you want to do that for?
<surgy> troxor: a program i have been trying to get to work has a repo but it is breezy........... i have the source, gonna start compilation now
<Sanne> Mena_: can't you install the application with ubuntu's package manager?
<Mena_> Sanne, no bec its aMsn .96
<bleanna_unux> how can i customize ubuntu to install only the packages i want during setup? i don't want openoffice or the multimedia apps...
<SatanMonk> troxor, when you have a min I have the error lines that I get when trying to boot
<SatanMonk> if you would like to look at them
<troxor> SatanMonk: shoot
<SatanMonk> Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom...
<BalsamicChicken> Hi, How do i use command line to cd to a folder whose name has spaces in them?
<SatanMonk> mount: Mounting /root/dev on /dev/.static/dev failed: No such file or directory
<Sanne> Mena_: ah, and this version is only in feisty, but you want to try it. Right?
<SatanMonk> Done.
<SatanMonk> mount :Mounting /sys on /root/sys failed: no such file or directory
<Mena_> Sanne, yes
<SatanMonk> mount: Mounting /proc on /root/proc failed: no such file or directory
<SatanMonk> Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init
<Mena_> Sanne, i try this befor but i forget to memoriz the steps
<SatanMonk> Then that is when it kicks me to prompt
<cpk1> BalsamicChicken: tab complete would be easiest or it would be like /home/user/why\ does\ this\ have\ spaces/
<Sanne> Mena_: I guess then you need to install the package that ir complains about manually, in this case a package called something like tcl.
<cpk1> !minimal | bleanna_unux
<ubotu> bleanna_unux: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Mena_> Sanne, yes its telling me that
<Mena_> Sanne, so i must install it
<Mena_> Sanne, in fiest do will i need the auto packadge manager
<SatanMonk> lol at this point I'm thinking of trying Fiesty Herd 4
<Mena_> fiesty*
<Sanne> Mena_: feisty has aMsn .96, according to packages.ubuntu.com
<Mena_> Sanne, ok but i mean for all
<Sanne> Mena_: there's a package called tcl8.4, might be what you need. Try installing it with your usual package manager (adept/synaptic/apt-get/aptitude etc)
<Mena_> Sanne, ok
<Wiglyworm> Hey, how can I get linux to recognize my wireless card?
<bleanna_unux> cpk1: what apt-get command do i use to install the kde base only? kubuntu-desktop will d/l the entire kbuuntu desktop package
<cpk1> kde-base =P
<Sanne> Mena_: the problem with autopackage is that is not kubuntu's native package manager, so you kind of have to do things manually. Just keep that in mind if you install things in unofficial ways.
<SatanMonk> does that tell you anything troxor?
<Mena_> Sanne, hmmm ok
<BalsamicChicken> cpk1 thx so much for the help with the spaces between folder name thing
<BalsamicChicken> cpk1 i was away earlier trying out different th ings, thx
<bleanna_unux> cpk1: apt-get install kde-base will only install the kde gui correct. not the uneeded mulitmedia, bluetooth, openoffice, and internet apps packages right?
<Mena_> Sanne, Thanks Sanne its working now
<cpk1> bleanna_unux: actually it looks like kde-base might not exist on edgy anymore, one second
<Sanne> Mena_: hey cool! And you're welcome :)
<Mena_> Sanne, :)
<Sanne> bleanna_unux: you can check what the package depends on (and will install) at packages.ubuntu.com
<troxor> SatanMonk: did hda1 is your root partition, right?
<surgy> ok why cant i get the most recent version of libqt3-mt with apt-get?
<SatanMonk> yes
<Wiglyworm> So.. yeah... i'd love to get on the net with linux, if one of you has a minute.
<SatanMonk> just incase I've tried hda and hda5
<Sanne> surgy: because ubuntu is a stable distro that gets no version updates during it's half year life cycle.
<Wiglyworm> Is there something I can do to get linux to recognize wireless ethernet? ^_^
<surgy> sanne: any tips on where to get the latest version?
<surgy> !wifi
<bleanna_unux> cpk1: thank you
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Wiglyworm> danke
<surgy> sehr gut
<cpk1> bleanna_unux: the name changed to kdebase and this is the list of its dependencies http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/kde/kdebase
<troxor> SatanMonk: could you remind me, is this edgy or dapper?
<Sanne> surgy: hmmm, it might be pretty much work, since it might depend on other qt libs, which in turn are connected to kde libs... but you have two options, search for backported binary packages for your ubuntu version, or compile from source (I woudn't attempt that, though, because of all those interdependencies).
<SatanMonk> edgy 64
<surgy> sanne: ok
<troxor> SatanMonk: and the initrd.img is correct and non-corrupt?
<Wiglyworm> hrmmm.. so my network card isn't on the list of supported hardware. Am I boned?
<cpk1> Wiglyworm: is it on the ndiswrapper list?
<Sanne> surgy: one thing... if you're on edgy, you could try the kubuntu packages from kubuntu.org. They *do* release updates for kde, so maybe there's also libqt-mt?
<SatanMonk> yes the image is correct, it doesn't appear to be corrupt, it loads it in the boot up, it's just when it starts to mount images on hda1 they start to fail
<Wiglyworm> Uh.. maybe? I went to the page that was linked to me, clicked WifiHowTo, and clicked on the link for the list of supported cards.
<mike__> Sound is distorted in Mplayer but not vlc?
<surgy> sanne awsome..... thnx ill check
<troxor> SatanMonk: you might mwant to give this idea a shot: http://lists.slug.org.au/archives/slug/2007/01/msg00369.html
<Sanne> surgy: yw
<Wiglyworm> If that's an "ndiswrapper list", then no it is not. I'm a huge linux newb, so I can't say for sure.
<troxor> SatanMonk: basically, booting your system off a livecd, and updating from there
<cpk1> Wiglyworm: what card does lshw say you have?
<surgy> sanne: any tips as to where on the website these packages are?
<Sanne> surgy: sec
<SatanMonk> oh yeah.. I'll read it over... thanks... hey, as well, if it's not salvageable, should I give Fiesty a try?
<surgy> sanne: thnx
<troxor> SatanMonk: if you want, only on edgy here
<Wiglyworm> cpk: I have a Buffalo WLI2-PCI-G54s
<SatanMonk> alright.. thanks again troxor
<cpk1> who makes that? buffalo?
<Sanne> surgy: I can't find the line for your sources.list right now, but you can browse the packages here: http://kubuntu.org/packages/
<Wiglyworm> Yes, buffalo.
<Sanne> surgy: I wouldn't download them manually, though, because you would have to get all the dependencies manually also.
<surgy> sanne: you mean i should be looking for a repo?
<cpk1> Wiglyworm: looks like it will work with ndiswrapper
<Sanne> surgy: yes, and here you can look what it is: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<Wiglyworm> Hmmm, It didn't recognize when I booted up. Is there something special I have to do to get it up and running?
<Wiglyworm> Or, I guess, this is where I start reading the guide, huh?
<surgy> sanne: isnt that generator dangeros?
<Sanne> surgy: don't think so, let me check carefully (at least it spits out the line for kubuntu.org, though)
<cpk1> Wiglyworm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29 should be pretty straightforward
<surgy> sanne: no i mean its not safe for me to use the entire sources.list it makes becuase i have repos i added...... i will lose support for those
<Wiglyworm> thanks again
<Wiglyworm> Okay.. grumble... one more question...
<cpk1> surgy: you just copy paste what you need into your own list
<Sanne> surgy: ah, I see. I would just use the line it gives for the kubuntu repositories, and add that one only to your sources.list. There's also something about a gpg key you might want to read (in the generated list). It is safe to let it generate the list, it just gives you a text page in yout browser from which you can cut and paste.
<Wiglyworm> That says there are different instructions for the AMD64 version... which is what I'm using. The link is to a blank page, though.
<phobiac> I'm trying to install YIM with the "guide" here http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1411
<surgy> sanne: which kubuntu repo line whould have the qt package i need?
<Sanne> surgy: but, keep in mind, as it tells you, those *are* non standard repositories, so they won't be as stable as the official ones.
<Sanne> surgy: I'll check
<phobiac> When I try to install version 5.5 (which I assume should work) It gets to the point where it's "updating system configuration" and freezes
<phobiac> On the command line I see this:wine: could not load L"C:\\windows\\temp\\GLJ1153.tmp" as Win32 binary
<surgy> sanne: the program i am compiling isnt exactly stable :) so no concern there
<Sanne> surgy: if anything has it at all, I would say "Kubuntu.org bleeding edge KDE". Just check that one and let it generate.
<Sanne> surgy: heh
<phobiac> Anyone know what to do? :/
<agnostic>  anyone using notebook HP 500 CM-350?
<Sanne> surgy: those packages also *might* give problems when you want to dist upgrade. best take note which packages you install from those (I would do that, but ok, I'm also kinda paranoid) :)
<cpk1> phobiac: did you get ies4linux first?
<Mena_> Sanne, sorry there is one more thing require
<Sanne> Mena_: which is that?
<Mena_> Sanne, its telling me a about GUI Toolkit
<phobiac> cpk1: Yes
<Sanne> Mena_: what gui toolkit?
<Mena_> i dont know ..tk maybe
<Mena_> its said that
<Sanne> Mena_: what's the exact message (if it's much, please paste to paste.ubuntu-nl.org)
<Mena_> ok
<[R] eaper> ati drivers still no work, help me
<LjL> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<[R] eaper> (EE) Module ABI major version (o) doesn't match the server's version (1)
<[R] eaper> (EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module requirement mismatch, 0)
<[R] eaper> (EE) No drivers available
<[R] eaper> Fatal server error:
<[R] eaper> no screens foun
<surgy> sanne: i get this public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088 i should be able to fix it with gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys A506E6D4DD4D508   right?
<LjL> [R] eaper: is that drivers that you got from the official repos?
<Sanne> surgy: there I must admit that I don't know... I never needed to use those keys. Can anybody else help?
<[R] eaper> yes
<[R] eaper> from ati.com
<Mena_> Checking for Tk GUI Toolkit ... failed
<surgy> sanne: although its giving me a key error adept updater is nagging about 80 new updates all the sudden.....
<LjL> [R] eaper: that's not "official repos"
<LjL> it's not even repos to start with
<LjL> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LjL> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Mena_> i try to install tk but its telling me its one another repo but i have multievers and universe enabled
<Mena_> one>>>on*
<Sanne> Mena_: I don't know that package name for the tk gui toolkit, so let's search together. I'd like to show you how you can do that, ok?
<Mena_> OK
<Sanne> Mena_: ok, go to http://packages.ubuntu.com and locate the text input box in section "Search package directories"
<Mena_> ok
<Mena_> ok then search for the package
<Sanne> Mena_: now we put into this text box one word (I believe multipe words don't work). As we only know "tk", that's what we will use, but it will give lots of hits. You also should choose your distribution in the drop down field (edgy?)
<surgy> sanne: why whould distro updates be effected with bleeding edge kde?
<Mena_> yes i am edgy
<Sanne> Mena_: ok, then we choose that, and let it search
<Mena_> Sanne, i did it but it couldnt find it  With the Tk word
<Sanne> surgy: the packages might have other version numbers or some other incompatibilities that might give hickups during an upgrade. Just keep it in mind, so you remember that *if* you should get problems.
<Skuller> hey ppl....i am new 2 the linux world and started off with using Kubuntu.....firstly can anyone tell me where i can find MY COMPUTER?
<Sanne> Mena_: I get more than 200 hits...
<Mena_> i just try this with the name i searched again with desc
<Mena_> okay no prob
<surgy> sanne: my backup system should stop those complications i think
<Sanne> Mena in the result page, you can click on "all" to get all packages on one page, easier to search. I'll do that now  and try to find a tk gui package.
<Sanne> surgy: I hope it does. It was just a warning, because lots of users have upgrade problems when they has installed things from unofficial repositories.
<Skuller> hey ppl....i am new 2 the linux world and started off with using Kubuntu.....firstly can anyone tell me where i can find MY COMPUTER?
<LjL> on your desk?
<surgy> sanne: i will just format reinstall and then run a backup
<Sanne> Mena_: I have another idea to find it, sec
<Skuller> LjL: yea thnx....i meant as in the window where ic an see all my HDD's and my ROM's
<Sanne> surgy: that's indeed always poaaible :)
<surgy> sanne: thnx for the help i think this might work
<Sanne> surgy: you're welcome :)
<Mena_> ok
<LjL> Skuller: if i recall correctly (my panel isn't a default one), there are three icons on the left of the KDE panel by default. one is the K menu, and one is for places - in the one for places, there should be "Media"
<flipstar> muahhahahahahahha wine rockzzz ^^
<Skuller> LjL: yea....the MEDIA place has my DVD n CD Drives in it...what about my HDD's?
<ForgeAus> ARGH I think I need to reinstall QT Designer, all the wigets are messed up!
<ForgeAus> its all black
<Sanne> Mena_: ah, I guess I found it. Do you care to learn another trick, or would you just rather I'd tell you the package name?
<LjL> Skuller: the HD partition from where Ubuntu is booted isn't shown there, simply because it's the root partition. it's under "Filesystem"
<LjL> other HD partitions should be shown, though.
<LjL> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Mena_> Sanne, no porb i care
<Skuller> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Mena_> i realt write this things in a text
<Sanne> Mena_: ok, can you open a terminal window? konsole for example?
<Mena_> ok
<Sanne> Mena_: I'll explain first
<Skuller> LjL: shud i be able to see my swapspace partition?
<Mena_> ok
<LjL> Skuller: no... what sense would that make?
<LjL> it doesn't contain files
<Skuller> LjL: yea it wudnt...but i was just wondering....
<Sanne> Mena_: I thought that a gui toolkit that uses the packe tcl8.0 somehow, will have this package as a dependency. Luckily there's a command that shows us the packages that depend on another package. Type the following in konsole: apt-cache showpkg tcl8.0
<Mena_> ok
<Skuller> LjL: another thing...i downloaded the DVD version of KUBUNTU and installed it half an hour back....i have also tried the CD verision of UBUNTU for a day....what difference is there in the DVD n CD version?
<Kr4t05> Is anyone else having that problem with Amarok, where it fails to detect libxine-extracodecs, regardless of the fact that you know it's installed...
* Kr4t05 wonders if a source recompile would fix the issue.
<Sanne> Mena_: note the packages under "Reverse Depends", those are all packages that need tcl8.0 to run.
<angasule> Kr4t05: I trust you have closed amarok and reopened it after installing extra codecs?
<Mena_> ok
<underdog5004> hey guys, I'm trying to help this guy w/ his lappy over the phone. I'm looking to get his prism 2.5 wavelan chip working...any ideas?
<LjL> Skuller: i'm not entirely sure - i mean, DVD has more packages included on the disc of course, but then with the Desktop CD you can't install additional packages from the disc at all, i don't know how it works with the DVD
<Mena_> Sanne, i find two thing with tk
<Mena_> 3*
<Kr4t05> angasule: I had libxine installed for ages, and it worked fine up until 2 months ago.
<Sanne> Mena_: now we can quickly look what a certain packae does by typing: apt-cache show <packagename>. Try this command wioth those two tk packages.
<LjL> Skuller: at any rate, there will be no difference except that, when you select a package for installation, it will be installed from the internet instead of from the disc
<troxor> underdog5004: hostap driver?
<underdog5004> ??
<underdog5004> what does that mean?
<Mena_> Sanne, ok
<angasule> Kr4t05: did you update right before it stopped working? (I'm shooting in the dark)
<troxor> underdog5004: that's the optimal driver for that chipset, the hostap one
<Kr4t05> angasule: Like... Maybe two or three days, but I ruled that out by downgrading.
<Kr4t05> That, and no one else I know has the same problem.
<Skuller> LjL: u mean to say if i install any package from "ADD/REMOVE" i dont need an internet connection with the DVD?
<Sanne> Mena_: sorry, I think I borked. You didn't install tcl8.0, didn't you? Wasn't it tcl8.4?
<angasule> Kr4t05: I guess you've reinstalled amarok, purging and reinstalled, etc?
<LjL> Skuller: not *any* package, but *some* packages i guess.
<Kr4t05> angasule: Exhastively.
<Mena_> Sanne, no i did as you told me
<Sanne> Mena_: what did I tell you?
<LjL> Skuller: i'm not the person to ask tbh, i don't even have a DVD drive :)
<Kr4t05> angasule: Do you think that compiling from source would solve it?
<Mena_> Sanne, install tcl8.0
<Mena_> Sanne, no with 8.4
<Mena_> sorry
<Skuller> LjL: ohh....well i guess i'll c wich packages are there then...shud make my life a lot simpler since i happen to be on slow broadband
<angasule> Kr4t05: no idea, but it'd probably cause conflicts down the line, what about other programs? do they recognize the extra codecs?
<Skuller> LjL:  thnx fer ur info
<angasule> Kr4t05: for example, kaffeine, does it work fine?
<Sanne> Mena_: then we need to do this command first: apt-cache showpkg tcl8.4
<Mena_> OK
<Sanne> Mena_: that's a bit more to look through ;)
<Mena_> heheh yes
<Sanne> Mena_: so I'll help now. As we look for some tk gui toolkit, let's check out the package tk8.4, looks promising
<Skuller> LjL: yea i managed to get my other partitions to show using the webpage u gave me...thnx
<Sanne> Mena_: type: apt-cache show tk8.4
<Mena_> Sanne, ok
<Kr4t05> angasule: Yes, it plays DIVx, Real, everything.
<Kr4t05> angasule: Amarok just fails to play mp3 or ogg.
<Sanne> Mena_: see the description?
<Mena_> Sanne, yes
<angasule> Kr4t05: uh, it fails to play ogg? it should never fail on oggs, I don't think so
<Kr4t05> angasule: Then, I should file a bug against it?
<Sanne> Mena_: look god, doesn't it? tk toolkit for tcl, graphical, seems like we are lucky, yes?
<angasule> Kr4t05: hmm, does amarok play *anything*? wav files?
<Kr4t05> angasule: WAV and WMV
<Skuller> i have only one floppy drive but it shows 2 drives in my 'media'...one is floppy n other one being floppy0...is this a problem, if yes then how can i fix it?
<angasule> Kr4t05: you might ask in #amarok first
<Mena_> Sanne, yes so i must install tk8.4
<Shaezsche> if i compile a custom kernel, will it still get autoupdated with the latest patches through kubuntu??
<Sanne> Mena_: yes, exactly :)
<Mena_> Sanne,i did heheh
<Mena_> now
<Sanne> Mena_: haha
<Mena_> Sanne, thats a cool way thanks a lot
<Mena_>  :)
<Sanne> Mena_: you're welcome :)
<Skuller> in my /media it shows "floppy" n "floppy0"......"floppy" seems to be a link to "floppy0"....how can i remove this link since it is unnecessary?
<flipstar> @skuller at my /media folder the one drive is an shortcut...
<flipstar> so there r just 1 drive
<flipstar> and btw who cares
<Skuller> flipstar: yes....but why is the shortcut there when the actual thing is also there?
<Skuller> flipstar: basically can u help me to remove it?
<Sanne> Skuller: I wouldn't change any of those files amd links that are put there by the os. It has a reason that's there.
<ForgeAus> hmm kdevelops designer is only C++ :(
<ForgeAus> but kdevelop itself isn't
<Skuller> Sanne: hmm...ok...since this doesnt bother me that much and has a reason to be there i'll leave this matter alone....
<Sanne> Skuller: I could explain to some degree, but I'm just too tired right now... sorry, maybe another day. I'll go to bed now, bye all.
<flipstar> bye & gn8 ;):):D
<Skuller> Sanne: no probs...thnx for the info nevaiz...gudnite
<Sanne> :)
<Skuller> how do i make use of my kubuntu DVD in installing packages from IT rather than downloading from the net?
<mike__> I had the same prob
<flipstar> open the adept manager then goto manage repositories
<flipstar> top left
<ForgeAus> hmmm
<flipstar> but packages from the inet are more up to date (bugfixes security issues)
<[R] eaper> help!! (again)
<[R] eaper> reaper@reaper-desktop:~$ sudo modprobe fglrx
<[R] eaper> FATAL: Error running install command for fglrx
<flipstar> so the r to prefer
<tier> moin ihr buben
<flipstar> tach
<tier> anyone a radeon 9600/96000 mobillity?
<tier> h anyone a radeon 9600/9700 mobillity?
<dennister> hey ppls :) having a problem with networking my voip service & adapter on drydsl line...anyone?
<Skuller> flipstar: no luck with the adept manager....there is no 'manage repositories' and theres hardly anything in the lists of softwares either...and whatever is there is greyed out....what do i do?
<flipstar> u didnt found the manage repository?
<flipstar> its on adept manager then clickk on adept on left top and its just the second entry -_-
<Skuller> flipstar: ohh...i was using the ADD/REMOVE thingy....now i am in the MANAGER....yea i see it....
<[R] eaper> sudo modprobe fglrx
<[R] eaper> FATAL: Error running install command for fglrx
<[R] eaper> help please
<ForgeAus> whats modprobe?
<tier> anyone a radeon 9600/9700 mobillity?
<ForgeAus> mine is 9600 but not for laptop/mobility its a desktop
<tier> i had no preblems with a 9500
<tier> but this is different
<tier> its even on windows difficult
<[R] eaper> anyone a radeon X1600?? :(
<tier> normal ati drivers wont do on windows
<tier> and on ubuntu i cant install them too
<tier> on windows i use omega
<Kr4t05> angasule: Turns out it's more of a general xine problem.
<Kr4t05> I'll be a monkey's uncle if I know what, though...
<angasule> Kr4t05: ouch :(
<tier> or the drivers that have been delivered with the laptop
<angasule> Kr4t05: well, your siblings must have some odd habits for that to happen :)
<doppelganger_> i've got a quick question
<Kr4t05> angasule: That's the thing, I hardly let anyone touch this computer.
<doppelganger_> i have a multimedia keyboard, with a volume knob on it. When i turn it, it shows a volume thing moving up and down on screen
<doppelganger_> but it doesn't actually turn anything up, or down
<doppelganger_> any idea wth that might be
<angasule> Kr4t05: I was talking about being a monkey's uncle :D
<doppelganger_> i've played with the sound options a lot..  but it just appears to..  i guess not be "bound" to any particular sound volume bar
<Kr4t05> angasule: Ah, misread. :P
<doppelganger_> i'd like it to control the master sound, which it used to do in kde
<doppelganger_> but with gnome it seems useless
<flipstar> @doppelganger did u set the main canal to pcm?
<esaym> ubuntu dapper kernel changelog is anyone cares: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.15/linux-source-2.6.15_2.6.15-28.51/changelog
<esaym> I find it interesting
<ForgeAus> wow I finally got my ubuntu-minimal back!
<ForgeAus> with no complaint!
<Skuller> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Skuller> !update
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Skuller> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Skuller> !ubotu | Skuller
<surgy> so what exactly is this package called "kdebase" ?
<surgy> !kdebase
<ubotu> kdebase: base components from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 45 kB, installed size 88 kB
<surgy> but which components
<glundberg> surgy, kdebase contains all the essential applications for KDE
<glundberg> kicker, KDestop, KControl, Konqueror, konsole, etc
<Skuller> hey guys how can i use my DVD of kubuntu to install packages from it?
<surgy> glundberg: kewl so im getting new versions of them all :)
<esaym> whats the trick to be able to view other people's webcams in kopete???
<esaym> I search and it seems like I am the only one having the problem
<surgy> esaym: lotion..... lol j/k
<lotusleaf> Skuller: insert the Kubuntu DVD and it should be available in Synaptic and/or Adept with a refresh AFAIK
<esaym> lotion? wtf
<surgy> esaym: just a joke man chill.
<Skuller> lotusleaf: ohh..ok thnx...i will try it out once the Dept updater has finished patching up my system.....another 4 hours only remaining for the downloads to finish...:D....(damn slow broadband)
<esaym> yea but I don't get it.  Like a sex joke or something?
<lotusleaf> Skuller: any particular reason why you're using the Kubuntu DVD vs. CD especially if you have broadband?
<lotusleaf> Skuller: did you download a nightly or whatever?
<Skuller> lotusleaf: Due to my slow broadband i downloaded the DVD version so i dont have to go about waiting for ages to install packsages....but after i installed it i dint noe how to make use of the DVD
<Skuller> lotusleaf: nightly?
<surgy> esaym:  a webcam cyber thing nvm lol
<lotusleaf> Skuller: ya there are daily or nightly isos
<lotusleaf> Skuller: but you can also mirror a repo
<Skuller> lotusleaf: i dont get what ur trying to say....
<lotusleaf> !debmirror > Skuller
<esaym> lol I don't cyber
<esaym> so no one has a problem viewing yahoo webcams on kopete then I guess??
<Skuller> lotusleaf: lol...i dint get a thing the bot just told me
<lotusleaf> Skuller: nevermind then, please proceed with your Kubuntu DVD and we'll go from there ;)
<Skuller> lotusleaf: sure...thnx m8...
<lotusleaf> Skuller: np :)
<dennister> hey lotusleaf, know anything about networking?
<nomad111> hey all how do i add a certain app to my session startup in kde
<Skuller> lotusleaf: i used ubuntu for a day and rememer that while updating the os with patches...the updater used to show an ETA ...but in kubuntu i dont c one...is there a way to find out?
<dennister> :) <---------opportunist here
<lotusleaf> Skuller: you're using Adept?
<lotusleaf> Skuller: I use Synaptic in Kubuntu :) You may use either one
<nomad111> adept rules
<nomad111> so quick
<nomad111> loading and searching
<Skuller> lotusleaf: yea i m using adept...how do i get synaptic?
<lotusleaf> dennister: ask away and if I don't answer someone else who knows may ;)
<lotusleaf> Skuller: install it through Adept and/or sudo apt-get install synaptic from the command line
<Skuller> nomad111: is there any way to see the ETA in adept?
<nomad111> lemme check
<dennister> have tried coupla times in asking...also trying to be patient :) problem: new dslmodem/router, can't get my voip adapter configured in the software
<dennister> <-------misses her old router
<Skuller> lotusleaf: oh...ok....i'll do dat once i m done with my current updating that finishes in a couple of hours...thnx
<lotusleaf> dennister: also try #ubuntu #ubuntu-offtopic #ubuntuforums #kubuntu-offtopic until your answer is found ;)
<lotusleaf> Skuller: yw
<nomad111> Skuller: nope there isnt
<dennister> k tried ubuntu...will try others...this has been driving me nuts for a week now
<nomad111> lotusleaf: how do i add a certain app to my session startup in kde
<lotusleaf> dennister: also ##linux ;)
<Skuller> nomad111: oh...das da worst part......well i guess i'll switch to synaptic...thnx fer da help
<lotusleaf> Skuller: I use and prefer Synaptic but YMMV :)
<dennister> ## networking is dead, and it's not even a linux or ubuntu issue, actually...it's the voip/router software
<lotusleaf> dennister: #security ?
<Skuller> lotusleaf: k cool...i'll use dat too.....YMMV???
<dennister> no, not really a security issue either...have to find out how to nat this device, forward the port...
<lotusleaf> Skuller: your milage may vary ;)
<Skuller> lotusleaf: lol...yea...prolly...
<dennister> was on phone tech support almost all day, but they're all gone home for the weekend now...and i can't wait more days...phone won't work until this is solved
<dennister> pretty well all companies are passing the buck to each other
<lotusleaf> dennister: if in doubt, forum works it out: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<Skuller> lotusleaf: why are there 2 separate channels for Ubun and Kubun?
<dennister> but will try some of the off-topic channels...yes, but i've rarely had any luck there...posted lots of info, rarely any helpful responses
<lotusleaf> Skuller: Kubuntu (KDE) & Ubuntu (Gnome)
<lotusleaf> Skuller: both deal with seperate unique issues to each
<dennister> but thank you lotusleaf, for ur support
<lotusleaf> dennister: np gl
<Skuller> lotusleaf: oh...yes i knoe abt the diff Desktop environments used in both....i guess ppl need help with the things that the environments change as well....
<Skuller> lotusleaf: thnx fer tellin me stuff
<lotusleaf> Skuller: there's also #xubuntu and #edubuntu
<lotusleaf> Skuller: yw ;)
<Skuller> lotusleaf: ohh....wha does Xu specialise in?...i ave herd that Edu is for student-teacher environment n not for the normal desktop user...isnt it?
<Skuller> lotusleaf: yw?
<lotusleaf> Skuller: you're welcome
<lotusleaf> Skuller: check each respective website :) links @ ubuntu.com on right hand side :)
<Skuller> lotusleaf: ohh...lol...soz fer actin such a noob man...
<surgy> anyone here have an ipod?
<lotusleaf> Skuller: everyone's a newbie at some point
<Skuller> lotusleaf: k sure...thnx man
<Skuller> lotusleaf: hmm...true that....its jus how early and fast u go beyond that point aye
<Skuller> lotusleaf: i wanted to play an *.avi file (DivX) using kaffeine....but i cant...do i need a codec for that?
<ni-hao777> i have the same trouble
<ni-hao777> i wanting it
<surgy> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<glundberg> download xine-extra-codecs
<glundberg> or something similar
<scribz> 9
<surgy> or vlc
<ni-hao777> from where
<surgy> sudo apt-get install vlc
<chezz99> hello!everyone!
<glundberg> adept
<surgy> HELLO!
<scribz> does kdm do an autologin ?
* glundberg prefers kplayer
<glundberg> yes it does
<Skuller> ohh...how do i enable multiverse n universe repos?
<scribz> glundberg: how ?
<glundberg> Skuller, edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ni-hao777> i donwloade two but they cant show me the avi files
<ni-hao777> i try with the sudo...
<ni-hao777> im learninig im try
<glundberg> scribz, System Settings -> Advanced -> Login Manager
<ni-hao777> came back after thanks
<Skuller> Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/apt/sources.list" -- using "application/*"
<Skuller> Error: no write permission for file "/etc/apt/sources.list"
<Wiglyworm> hey can I download the ndis wrapper for edgy AMD64 somewhere? I don't have my live CD handy.
<Skuller> i get this when i edit it glundberg
<surgy> skuller type sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list in a terminal
<surgy> skuller uncomment all the repos you want
<surgy> skuller you have to open the file as sudo
<glundberg> wow
<Skuller> surgy: ohh..ok...lemme try
<ni-hao777> i did with sudo but i havent vic packcage i need download it
<lotusleaf> or sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<glundberg> ni-hao777, you dont need sudo to watch movies....
<Skuller> surgy: wht exactly do i do with the page i get after i type in ur command in the terminal?
<ni-hao777> ok but i have a movie in avi and tell me al progams like i dont have the codec for it
<Wiglyworm> 's that a "no"? :(
<jager> do i need to do anything special to enable mp3 support in edgy?
<surgy> skuller: a ## is a comment and linux forgets about any lines that start with ## so all the lines starting with something like ##deb need to be just deb understand ?
<jager> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<glundberg> ni-hao777, go here and read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<joachim_> hi nihao just install VLC it  works most common files
<scribz> glundberg: thanks
<ni-hao777> thanks
<surgy> yeah its vLc not vic
<ni-hao777> ok
<Skuller> surgy: umm....i see lines with a *.....wait..basically i dont get it
<surgy> skuller: look at the lines starting with ##
<surgy> skuller: see those?
<Skuller> surgy: yea
<surgy> skuller: now read through it, it will say stuff like "uncomment the following lines for multiverse" see that?
<Skuller> surgy: yea...i do...
<glundberg> lol
<surgy> skuller: ok now go bellow that to where it is like ##deb blah blah blah
<surgy> and remove the ##
<Skuller> surgy: it is only *deb blah blah blah...not double **
<surgy> it should be # not *
<Skuller> surgy: sori...yea it is #...but only single...should i remove the single ones only
<Skuller> ?
<surgy> skuller remove the # before all the deb
<Skuller> ok
<surgy> hold on i can give you an example from my sources.list
<surgy> skuller here is the line comented "#deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe"
<glundberg> any cs students here?
<surgy> skuller and here it is uncomented "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe"
<Skuller> surgy: ok i ave done that.....in the "restricted' it was already removed...i removed the ones from 'universe', what about the multiverse ones?
<surgy> skuller so remove all the # in front of all of the deb and then press cntrl+o and then cntrl + x
<surgy> skuller: i whould suggest you remove all of them
<surgy> including the backports
<Skuller> surgy:  even the ones from the 'backports'?
<surgy> yes
<surgy> and then cntrl + O will save it and cntrl + X will exit
<Skuller> surgy: ok...done that
<surgy> then you must type: sudo apt-get update             to update to sources.list
<surgy> if you get any errors or warnings paste them at www.pastebin.com
<Skuller> surgy: i am already downloading things in adept updater.....and i also started this.....should i cancel this one?
<surgy> skuller: you should never change sources.list while running adept updater
<surgy> skuller and you cant sudo apt-get with adept running, you will have to wait till its done
<Skuller> surgy: umm....am i spsed 2 say damn....or can i do anything now?
<surgy> skuller nothing is broken, just dont do it
<Skuller> ohh...
<Skuller> surgy: but....how did this start then?...if adept is already running?
<surgy> ?
<surgy> you mean apt-get update is running?
<Mena> How can i scadule my Pc to shutdown in a time i choose
<Skuller> yes surgy
<surgy> skuller let the sudo apt-get update finish, and close the terminal
<Skuller> surgy: ok...
<surgy> skuller and then after adept is finished close it, and then your good to go
<Mena> friends any idea
<jager> i installed a different sound card just now, how do i tell the system to use it?
<jager> i have a red X on the mixer in the kicker bar
<Skuller> surgy: k cool.....i hope its all done well...thnx fer da info man....
<surgy> skuller: np
<Skuller> surgy: can u explain me what we jus did?...i mean in regards to that sources list and ctrl-o thingy?
<Mena> surgy, how to scaduale my pc to shutdown automaticlay
<godvirus> What package contains the man pages for cos/acos/drand48/printf, etc?
<godvirus> These man pages are seemingly missing on my kubuntu edgy system
<surgy> skuller: sudo gives you super user privs and lets you change everything on the pc, nano is the text editor, and /etc/apt/sources.list is the directory for nano to open...... cntrl+o is just the command for nano to save
<jager> i removed and ensoniq audiopci and installed a soundblaster
<surgy> skuller: also sources.list is the list of servers that kubuntu looks through to find updates and new software
<jager> i thought the system would autodetect it but it doesn't
<surgy> mena: i dont know look for a program or use your cmos power settings
<surgy> skuller: is that the explaination you wanted?
<Mena> surgy,ok
<Skuller> surgy: ohhh.....cool....and what did we enable/disable in the repos??....i mean....i noe nothing so jus simply speaking why did i have to enable the universe thingies?
<jager> lspci doesn't show any sound hardware
<jager> wtf
<Skuller> surgy: not exactly but u gave an awesome explanation that i def wanted to know about too...thnx
<surgy> skuller: we enabled all of the basic repos for software supported by third party venders canonicle and kubuntu, we also enabled the non free or proprietary repos
<surgy> skuller: now you can get games, your video drivers, and tons of others
<Skuller> surgy: ohh....and was this the only method to do it?...i mean isnt there any GUI way of doing it?
<Skuller> surgy: thas cool
<surgy> skuler yes there is a gui way
<surgy> skuller: you can go into adept package manager and then click on manage repos
<surgy> and you could use kate instead of nano, or any other text editor
<Skuller> surgy: ohh...yea but that wont work coz my adept updater is running
<surgy> skuller: exactly
<surgy> afk for a sec
<Skuller> surgy: ok...what exactly is being downloaded in my terminal after i did the apt-get update?
<surgy> skuller: it is updateing your entire system, sorta like winxp getting service pack 2
<Skuller> surgy: umm.....n what is my adept manager doing then?
<Skuller> surgy: i mean wt is it downloading?
<surgy> skuller your probably doing the same thing twice
<surgy> packages
<Skuller> surgy: damn...i m on 128kbps and i am downloading something twice....great...lol...anyway to do anything to change anything rite now?
<surgy> skuller: close one...... you might get some shit fucked up, but hey if your in a hurry
<Skuller> surgy: lol....i think i'll let them download then...dont want mah fresh install of kubun to get messy in anyway.......
<Skuller> surgy: nicee.....mah terminal downloading has finished with the downloading crap......but with errors....
<madmatt> what's the fastest vnc viewer?
<Skuller> surgy: http://pastebin.com/882805
<surgy> looking
<Skuller> surgy: if u can please have a look and give me some advice
<Skuller> surgy: ok...thnx
<surgy> skuller
<surgy> see this line: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Skuller> surgy: yea...is it the adept mupdater?
<surgy> it cant "lock" the directory becuase adept is using it
<Skuller> surgy: ohh.....so is everything alrite or is it screwed?
<surgy> thats why i said you cant update with apt-get untill adept was done
<surgy> skuller should be kewl, just close ythe term and chill till adept is done
<Skuller> surgy: hmm..true man....
<Skuller> surgy: sure thing....will b bak den in another 3 hours or something...thnx a LOT for all the help till now....laterz man
<surgy> skuller laterz
<surgy> skuller and anytime man
<surgy> whats the bash equivalent to ipconfig?
<Skuller> surgy: umm...i screwed up man...i closed the 'adept manager' thinkin it wud go away from the taskbar to the system tray....but i think it permanently closed....am i screwed now?
<Skuller> surgy: P.S. it was in the middle of downloading updates
<Jucato> !adeptfix | Skuller
<ubotu> Skuller: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<surgy> skuller: there you go
<Skuller> surgy: kill process??
<surgy> !adeptfix | skuller
<ubotu> skuller: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<surgy> skuller: after you do that forget about  adept
<gansinho> please, anyone knows if this repo ( deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest/ edgy main ) could "harm" my system (sorry the bad english)
<surgy> use konsole
<shoehornlover> hey ya'll i got a question
<Skuller> surgy: hey u noe wat...i have nothing to lose if i just do a fresh install of kubuntu.....should i?....so these problems dont affect me
<shoehornlover> i just took windows off my computer and installed kubuntu and i can't seem to get my wifi working
<Skuller> shoehornlover: if ur new to linux u shudnt have removed the windows in the first place......dont ask me about the wifi tho
<shoehornlover> well i know some about it
<SolidSource> shoehornlover: did kubuntu recognize your wifi?
<shoehornlover> no
<shoehornlover> lspc01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Unknown device 4311 (rev 01)i says ...
<gansinho> ok, I'll try in other way.. maybe it wasn't clear, it is secure to use the source "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest/ edgy main"  and upgrade mys system?
<SolidSource> shoehornlover: this may help http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Modems_.2F_Network
<SolidSource> gansinho: by upgrade you are using dapper right now?
<SolidSource> gansinho: or do you mean update?
<gansinho> SolidSource: yep.. I mean, is it safe to sudo aptitude update with this repo?
<gansinho> *upgrade my packages (sorry)
<surgy> skuller: dont reinstall thats for pansys :)
<gansinho> not dist upgrade, just upgrade the packages
<SolidSource> gansinho: yes its part of the main repos http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/ will give a complete lise of all the official ubuntu maintain repos
<SolidSource> gansinho: and it contains that repo
<gansinho> SolidSource: oh thanks a lot! =)
<shoehornlover> i have a broadcom 4311 and am using the 64bit unbuntu and have already tried a bunch of ndiswrapper installations
<shoehornlover> could it be because i am running the 64bit cause the tutorials never say if it's for the 64bit or not
<SolidSource> its possible but doubtful
<SolidSource> is it a removable or internal card?
<shoehornlover> it's internal
<SolidSource> shoehornlover: is it removable or internal card?
<SolidSource> ok
<shoehornlover> the laptop is a V3010US presario if that helps any
<SolidSource> old laptop?
<shoehornlover> new
<shoehornlover> 6 months or so
<SolidSource> hmm
<mshade_> what does lspci show it as?
<shoehornlover> 01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Unknown device 4311 (rev 01)
<shoehornlover> its a bmc4311 card
<surgy> anyone here ever got microsoft's .net framework to work on kubuntu?
<esaym> anyway to limit the logfile size in konversation?  freaking logs are like 50mb in size and only 1 month old....
<SolidSource> shoehornlover: guess I not any help, I can't find anything on it
<shoehornlover> ok thanks for teing though i'll just keep at it
<SolidSource> shoehornlover: could try the 32bit version it may work...course I wonder if the wrapper didn't work because you might not have all the IA32 s installed
<mshade_> surgy: mono is supposed to be a drop in replacement.
<mshade_> i can't testify to its ability, but it's known as the OS equivelant
<SolidSource> shoehornlover: heres a site that explains how to manually add a network card https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<Lc_945x3> hello, the power management software in kubuntu is limiting my mhz, anybody know how i can go about uncapping my cpu?
<surgy> mshade: doesnt help me with the program im running in wine
<lotusleaf> surgy: have you tried #winehq ?
<surgy> lotusleaf: the program isnt there
<surgy> lotusleaf: sorry ill check there, the program isnt on there site
<lotusleaf> surgy: no apologies needed ;)
<lotusleaf> surgy: also see http://appdb.winehq.org/
<surgy> lotusleaf: the appdb is what i was reffering to, the program isnt in the db
<SolidSource> !BIN
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bewl> i cannot get my thumb buttons to work with firefox for the life of me :(
<bewl> ive went through every guide step by step
<SolidSource> ?
<bewl> only to have my mouse wheel scroll through the pages
<bewl> instead of the thumb buttons
<SolidSource> did you install through adept or compile yourself?
<bewl> install what? imwheel?
<Retarded_Rican> Can anyone lend me a hand trying to figure out why black on my pc whether on the internet or an imageon the pc itself loops distorted
<Retarded_Rican> loops=looks
<SolidSource> bewl: ?
<bewl> what are you asking that i installed?
<Retarded_Rican> Can anyone lend me a hand trying to figure out why black on my pc whether on the internet or an imageon the pc itself loops distorted
<Retarded_Rican> loops=looks
<Retarded_Rican> I have the nvidia video card
<SolidSource> bewl: did you install firefox through adept or compile yourself?
<bewl> i installed it through adept
<bewl> however
<bewl> the thumb buttons on my mouse dont work period.
<bewl> they dont ever by default work
<bewl> you have to configure it to
<SolidSource> bewl: oh...well I don't know, I just a regular mouse
<Dr_willis> "Why did you hit me with a Trout?" "Because the mackrel wasent fresh...."
<Dr_willis> :)
<snowrichard> hi
<Dr_willis> hii
<SolidSource> anyone had the problem of kubuntu-desktop being uninstalled when you uninstall the bluetooth crap?
<Skuller> hey guys...can anyone help me decide whether i should use Kubun or Ubun?
<SolidSource> there really isn't much difference except the interface
<Dr_willis> Install one,, then install the OTHER-desktop
<Dr_willis> and use both as you see fit.
<Dr_willis> I dont see a reason to just use one or the other
<Skuller> SolidSource: so which interface do you prefer for a guy who doesnt like crashes, slowups and loves stability in the programs and explorer?
<Dr_willis> Either one fits those.
<Dr_willis> I perfer to mixx and match kde/gnome/other apps as needed
<Skuller> Dr_willis: ohh....
<SolidSource> Skuller: I like kde since its more pleasing and easier to use...to me
<SolidSource> pleasing to the ey
<Dr_willis> I use k3b under gnome.. but i find some of the gnome settings tools easier to use.
<SolidSource> e
<Dr_willis> i also like some of the apps that xubuntu installs
<SolidSource> you can install those apps on kde or gnome too though
<Dr_willis> I install the whole desktops :)
<Skuller> SolidSource: oh...well i like eyecandy too....i guess i'll go with KDE then....and another thing...what is the difference between the DVD version and the CD version of kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> i got lots of drive space
<Dr_willis> dvd version i THINK does the live cd + the alt install..
<Dr_willis> i never bother with the dvd version
<SolidSource> Skuller: DVD = less to download
<Skuller> Dr_willis: ohh...well i'll stik with one fer the while....thnx fer ur help
<Dr_willis> but any install at this time.. will proberly have a bit of initial updates also .
<SolidSource> just 160 updates....but yeah
<Skuller> SolidSource: but doesnt that make it useless if the packages in it are outdated?
<Dr_willis> it means your first apt-get upgrade will grab a lot of stuff
<Dr_willis> of course you are talking to a guy that installs all 3 major desktops.. :) so i dont worry about downloading a few gb of updates
<Skuller> Dr_willis: if i install from the DVD do i need to do anything further after installation of the OS to get the things from the DVD?
<SolidSource> Skuller: not to me, I like to have as possible even if its outdated cause the update can always be had at a later time
<Dr_willis> I never use the dvd.. i perfer to get the latest stuff to install from the net.
<Dr_willis> im cusious as to what 'extra' packages the dvd would have anyway..
<Dr_willis> proberly a file list somewhere on the download site.
<Skuller> SolidSource: ok..i think thats a better option then....wil all the softs in the DVD get auto installed when i install the OS?
<crystufer> Woot!
<crystufer> Got Kubuntu Running in the pc!!!
<crystufer> I'm adepting right now.
<crystufer> I'm so happy!
<SolidSource> Skuller: not all by default, but you could select..
<phwickett> hey guys
<phwickett> said goodbye to vista
<crystufer> gratz
<phwickett> crappy OS
<phwickett> god damn keys
<SolidSource> Dr_willis: is the CD a liveCD or just an install?
<Skuller> SolidSource: hwo will i select?
<Skuller> how?
<crystufer> I hope it was a free trial.
<phwickett> anywho
<Dr_willis> SolidSource,  you can install from the livecd..
<Dr_willis> SolidSource,  i tend to use the alternative isntall cd.
<phwickett> i was wondering if anyone can help me install java and flash
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Dr_willis> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<crystufer> lol
<phwickett> ive tried
<phwickett> im in as rooty
<phwickett> root
<SolidSource> Dr_willis: so the CD version is a liveCD....now I am currious to what all extra there is
<Skuller> SolidSource: yea...u can also install from the cd or the dvd...both act as live as well....even i am curious and want to know whether its worth it
<Dr_willis> :)the live cd - last i looked.. included some windows software (gpl) to sort of get windows users interested in the tools..  but i aint checked it out in ages.
<Dr_willis> Id just grab the alt-intall cd.. and install that way
<Dr_willis> it seems to install faster for me then the livecd
<SolidSource> the DVD has some windows stuff on it too
<Dr_willis> but its nice to have a livecd or 2, or in my case 20+ around.
<Skuller> where to get the alt install cd from?
<Dr_willis> the download sites have the various cd's
<phwickett> can anyone help me please?
<SolidSource> course I got the DVD since I don't like to download cause I have so many problems come about writing my own OS discs
<mike__> phwickett: tell all
<Dr_willis> phwickett,  whats the actual problem?  i normally just do a 'sudo  apt-get install sun-java5-jre'
<phwickett> just trying to install java and flash
<SolidSource> ubuntuguide.org
<phwickett> they are all on my desktop and ready to install
<Dr_willis> and for flash - you enable the backports repo and install the flash-nonfree package (i think)
<SolidSource> yep
<Dr_willis> you DONT normally just 'download the packages" and install them.. You set up the repos.. and use the package manager to download/install them
<mike__> phwickett: enable all repos in synaptic
<luca> good day
<SolidSource> yes, use package manager...less problems
<luca> can someone help me reset the permissions for a ntfs drive?
<Crystufer2000> This OS is running so fast!
<Dr_willis> luca,  you normally set those when mounting.
<Crystufer2000> I just set up a dual boot with windows xp.
<Dr_willis> luca,  from the fstab, or the mount command options.
<Dr_willis> Defacto NTFS (and works for Vfat as well) guide for your Fstab/mounting of NTFS partitions -->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<Crystufer2000> This is way faster.
<Dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<SolidSource> luca: use the disc manager in Kcontrol and remount the partition
<luca> I just used ntfsmount to mount it - did I do a wrong thing?
<Skuller> SolidSource: Dr_willis: l thnx guys...i will just install the DVD version of kubuntu and get used to it...this is my first experience with a linux OS....just a last question....how do i go about installing the 'extra' software that is on the DVD?
<mike__> phwickett: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-11fb3fe3fa63c12a8fc7dfdd67f21adebc4d8a0b
<Dr_willis> Skuller,  fire up the package manager, and start clicking.
<Dr_willis> Skuller,  of course if it finds updated packages on the net.. it will/should download/install them instead
<Skuller> Dr_willis: but wudnt that download from the net instead of gettin it from da DVD?
<Dr_willis> as it SHOULD do. :)
<Dr_willis> if theres some major security issue.. you would want it to get stuff from the net..
<Dr_willis> you got some fetish against downloading stuff?
<Dr_willis> :)
<SolidSource> Skuller: I'm thinking just use the CD version...I'm thinking the DVD version just has more when using it as a live disc
<Dr_willis> SolidSource,  i think so also.
<Dr_willis> You dont hear much about people using the dvd version
<Skuller> Dr_willis: SolidSource: If i install the older version of softs from the DVD and then update them later on through the net will the updating download the whole SOFT again or just an 'update' for it?
<mike__> dvd is not needed!
<SolidSource> Skuller: dr_willis: the reason I use it cause I paid $3 so I didn't have to download it
<mike__> oh ok
<Dr_willis> paid $3?  where? sounds like a rip-off to me.
<SolidSource> well $1.95 for the DVD + 95 cents for shipping
<luca> where should the disc manager be in Kcontrol?
<Skuller> mike__: ok...then i will just install the OS from the DVD and then update using the net....
<mike__> Feisty Fawn Herd 4,is the 1st kubuntu i have liked
<SolidSource> luca: system administration
<SolidSource> mike__: how many problems you run into yet?
<SolidSource> yet = so far
<mike__> SolidSource: i d/loaded an additional 100+ mb and have the complete kde desktop,Yet to find a prob
<luca> uhm how would I UNmount the drive now that I have mounted it with ntfsmount command?
<SolidSource> mike__: well when I tried it alot problems came about, especially with samba
<mike__> ,Installed,java,firefox,opera,frostwire etc etc
<mike__> oh interesting
<SolidSource> luca: you select the drive and click disable
<willy_> #kubuntu-es
<SolidSource> mike__: why you like opera...I find it clumsy and bloated
<defiant> Can someone help me install wine please
<SolidSource> defiant: adept
<mike__> SolidSource: in one word,,gestures
<defiant> it is not in there
<mike__> SolidSource: with mouse gestures it is faster than the fox
<SolidSource> defiant:http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Windows_Applications_in_Linux_.28Wine.29
<SolidSource> defiant: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Windows_Applications_in_Linux_.28Wine.29
<SolidSource> mike__: don't see much use of that
<defiant> I have tried that and I get errors, I have a 64bit machine
<mike__> SolidSource: i would not be without it
<SolidSource> defiant: what error?
<SolidSource> defiant: cause I got 64bit too and no problems
<defiant> let me get the error again and I will tell you, one sec please SolidSource
<defiant> sudo aptitude install wine
<defiant> that part does not work for me
<SolidSource> defiant: thats because aptitude isn't in KDE...its apt-get
<raylu> aptitude is in kde...it should be
<defiant> yea I did apt-get
<raylu> what error do you get when you use sudo aptitude, defiant?
<feffer> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SolidSource> well haven't ever had aptitude command work in kde
<raylu> I use it all the time. I never use apt-get
<defiant> I used apt-get
<defiant> i am paste binning the error now
<defiant> http://pastebin.com/882838
<SolidSource> oh I know why
<SolidSource> that repo only has the 32bit version in it
<defiant> so what do I do?
<SolidSource> well first you got all the ia32s installed?
<defiant> I did everything that tut told me to do up until the apt-get install wine
<feffer> Hi all, I'm getting failed dvd burns with k3b-- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6192/
<feffer> any ideas?
<SolidSource> defiant: you will need to install ia32s
<defiant> I do not know what that is
<SolidSource> defiant: then download the deb file from http://wiki.winehq.org/UbuntuAMD64
<defiant> I have that file
<SolidSource> k, follow then follow those directions
<defiant> I can't get those to work either
<SolidSource> you have to install the ia32s first
<defiant> the only reason i need it is becaues I cannot get ff32bit with flash working either
<defiant> if I can get that working I do not need wine
<lotusleaf> defiant: also see #winehq in the future for wine specific questions
<SolidSource> defiant: ok, screw wine then
<defiant> SolidSourece: Ok lol
<SolidSource> defiant: if you don't install ia32 packages you won't have much luck with 32bit programs
<SolidSource> defiant: that is why you can't install flash
<defiant> how do I know if they are installed?
<SolidSource> defiant: they aren't installed by default...the easiest way is to use adept
<defiant> SolidSource: Do I install them all?
<reldruh> hello. I just downloaded the feisty fawn herd 4 desktop CD and am trying to burn it with k3b but everytime I do it asks me to insert a double layer DVD+R medium into drive. It recognizes the blank CD-R I have in there just fine. Any ideas on how to get this burned?
<lotusleaf> reldruh: #ubuntu+1
<reldruh> lotusleaf: ah, thank you
<lotusleaf> reldruh: yw ;)
<SolidSource> defiant: ia32-libs -libs-gtk -libss-kde -libs-openoffice.org -libs-scim -libs-dls
<defiant> SolidSource: installing now
<mike__> feisty fawn works well,going to be a good release
<reldruh> mike__: is k3b 1.0 in it?
<SolidSource> mike__: let me know if you get samba working with wins
<mike__> reldruh: 0.12.17
<mike__> SolidSource: ok will have a play
<mike__> SolidSource: i have never needed samba in the past,,not a big window$ fan
<surgy> so how is everyone doing tonight?
<SolidSource> mike__: I hate windows...but linux sucks on laptops still
<ChaosEddie> surgy: blogging about freedom/capitalism/windows etc
<surgy> chaoseddie: mind shareing?
<mike__> SolidSource: performs well on my new Toshiba?
<mike__> with wireless etc
<mike__> 1280x800
<surgy> mike_: sucks on my 11 year old toshiba :) but what doesnt?
<mike__> surgy: Might be a little ,,err underpowered
<SolidSource> mike__: hmmm
<defiant> these things download slow
<surgy> mike_: 400 mhz.... 4 kb video
<mike__> SolidSource: I have sidux on my lapy and it rocks
<mike__> deul boot with xp
<mike__> I don't see xp hehe
<SolidSource> mike__: well can't put it on my laptop yet anyway...no SLI support in linux
<mike__> true
<intelikey> Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel.
<intelikey> [17179572.860000]  pnp: Unable to assign resources to device 00:08.
<intelikey> how to find out what 00:08 is ?
<intelikey> lspci gives a 0000:00:08.0  0000:00:08.1   0000:00:08.2    so is that where/what it is?
<SolidSource> don't know
<SolidSource> though I did get that when tried upgrading to fiesty with 3rd party software installed
<intelikey> well if so all that is or is on the aic7xxx scsi card
<ChaosEddie> surgy: link after im done
<intelikey> i guess that's probably what it is.     and  / is on that card so i'll not worry about it
<SolidSource> think the only way to upgrade distros is install what current version of it you got on disc then upgrade before installing anything
<intelikey> SolidSource or uninstall every thing non-essential then upgrade
<intelikey> like the gui for instance
<intelikey> xorg is non-essential and if it's not installed it can't cause problems in the upgrade.
<surgy> chaoseddie: thnx
<SolidSource> yeah, too complicated and could probably take more time than reinstalling from disc
<intelikey> not at all.   one for loop  can uninstall all non-essentials   and two commands later you are ready to reinstall what you want.
<ubuntu> what is the command to mount a hard drive?
<intelikey> mount
<intelikey> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media    <<< example only
<ubuntu> thought it was more than that
<intelikey> mount is the command to mount things   the device node and mountpoint are options to the mount command   and sudo is the command to 'do things as root'
<ubuntu> mount: can't find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<intelikey> i stand by my initial answer    Q. what is the command to mount a hard drive?    A. mount
<SolidSource> intelikey why not just tell him to use the "kncontrol >> system admin >> disc manager" to do mount...its so much easier and self explaining
<intelikey> SolidSource he didn't ask for a gui app   he asked for a command.
<SolidSource> true
<SolidSource> should have read question closer
* feffer ...be back later: Gone away for now.
<intelikey> and ***tell him to use the "kncontrol >> system admin >> disc manager"***   doesn't seem simpler than  *** mount ***  :)
<SolidSource> eh, I try not to use konsole too much, can cause too many problems if you misstype something
* intelikey notes that "kncontrol" doesn't exist.    typo i assume
<SolidSource> oh very funny
<intelikey> :)
<SolidSource> but thats exactly why
<netdu1> I installed kde4base on ubuntu dev, I don't see kde on gdm!
<netdu1> I don't see any kde application on ubuntu menu
<Jucato> netdu1: you really won't, as you seem to have installed the KDE 4 snapshot
<intelikey> netdu1 only kdebase  no kdecore  ?
<Jucato> netdu1: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-3.80.2.php
<intelikey> & kdesktop ?
<netdu1> I did not find kde4core, I installed kde4base and kde4lib... that's all what I found
<SolidSource> do you have the KDE repos?
<netdu1> do you mean this? deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde4-3.80.2/ ./
<SolidSource> for 1 yes
<netdu1> just added
<Jucato> he installed the kde 4 snapshots. there will be no kde apps in the menu, nor will there be a kde session unless he adds them manually
<Jucato> as instructed in that link above
<SolidSource> makes sense
<netdu1> still can't fine kde4core
<netdu1> find
<Jucato> there is no kde4core
<intelikey> is this what you got   kde4base_3.80.2-0ubuntu1_i386.deb ?
<intelikey> or  kde4base_3.80.2-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb  ?
<netdu1> 3.80.2 yes
<Jucato> netdu1: you installed using apt-get right? "sudo apt-get install kde4base"?
<Skuller> heyy guys.....i just installed a fresh copy of kubun.....have a lot fo questions...anyone free?
<netdu1> yes
<SolidSource> skuller sure
<Jucato> netdu1: ok... now, have you read the instructions on how to use the KDE 4 snapshots?
<Skuller> SolidSource: hey man...cool....firstly i want to be able to read/write to mah NTFS partitions....
<intelikey> Skuller no we are all very expensive
<Skuller> intelikey: ohh..lol...credit card ne1?
<intelikey> !ntfs | Skuller
<ubotu> Skuller: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Alpha_Cluster> wtf is someone in here trying to install KDE4?
<intelikey> !ntfs-3g | Skuller
<ubotu> Skuller: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Jucato> Alpha_Cluster: beats me...
<SolidSource> Skuller: well theres that answer for ya
<crystufer> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<intelikey> !fuse  | Skuller
<ubotu> Skuller: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Alpha_Cluster> lol well KDE4 is only a dev package doesnt run at all like a actual interface
<Jucato> Alpha_Cluster: I gave him the link w/ instructions, and said a comment or two already... guess it was left unread...
<SolidSource> whats with obsession with beryl....
<netdu1> Jucato, I'm installing "kde4base-dev" as in instrections
<Jucato> netdu1: are you following the instructions on *how* to use it?
<Skuller> intelikey: thnx man...just following the first method u said...
<Alpha_Cluster> you realize its not guna be a usable environment right?
<Jucato> netdu1: also take note: "The second development snapshot of KDE 4 has been released and packages are available for Kubuntu Edgy. **These are intended for developers only**."
<intelikey> Skuller don't ignore the second and third posts.  specally the second.
<intelikey> Skuller page-up as needed.
<Skuller> intelikey: ok...i'll chek it out....btw is FUSE safe?
* Jucato notes that the new 2.6.20 kernel has built in NTFS read/write... not sure how stable/reliable it is
<SolidSource> Skuller: writing to a ntfs is never safe
<netdu1> yes, I wanna learn about QT4 and kdelibs... "(07:05:48 AM) netdu1: I installed kde4base on ubuntu dev, I don't see kde on gdm!"
<intelikey> safe as in safe sex  or save as not out in baseball ?
<Jucato> O.o
<SolidSource> thats a good question
<naught102> I know the solution, but does anyone know WHY colorzilla doesn't work with ubuntu firefox?
<Alpha_Cluster> netdu1: what do you mean?
<Jucato> safe as in "this statement won't be sensored because of unfriendly words"
<SolidSource> how about safe as in "your machine won't explode"
<Jucato> netdu1: then, as I have already said earlier, please read the instructions on that page on how to use it
<Skuller> SolidSource: it is not safe for the partition or the file or wat??...i mean i DONT want my XP and its files n my data on ntfs gettin screwed up in ANY way....so shud i have write acces or not?
<Jucato> Skuller: better not have write access
<Linux_Galore> netdu1: gdm/kdm wont magically see kde4  you have to set it up
<netdu1> my problem is that I couldn't find "kde" to chose as desktop, now you pointed to http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-3.80.2.php it has this "To run it as a full session copy" which will fix my problem
<godvirus> What do I need to install so I can see man pages for C functions like printf/cos/drand() etc?
<Alpha_Cluster> netdu1: also that package for KDE4 is ment to be run while in KDE3.5
<SolidSource> Skuller: ntfs is too fickle to allow write access...
<Linux_Galore> netdu1: read the howto on the kubuntu home page
<netdu1> I did not know about
<caris_mere> I am missing one of the multiverse repositories? Could somebody type it here please?
<Skuller> Jucato: SolidSource: ok thnx guys...then i'll just skip on the write access part...cant afford to screw up anything just coz i want to play music from ntfs
<SolidSource> mike__: testing opera to see if mouse gestures are worth my time, where do I set em up?
<defiant> SolidSource: It is stuck on the jde agreement screen, how do I say ok?
<Linux_Galore> netdu1: aah so people magically learn stuff, dude, if you cant follow a simple howto your going to have allot of fun with kde4 unstable
<SolidSource> defiant: tab
<Alpha_Cluster> lol
<intelikey> netdu1 you were told that it's the developement snapshot, it "doesnt run at all like a actual interface"
<caris_mere> I only have the multiverse backports. Could somebody give me the other multiverse repository?
<defiant> that did not work
<SolidSource> defiant: then when "ok" is highlighted "enter"
<Jucato> defiant: are you using Adept?
<defiant> yes
<Jucato> ouch...
<Jucato> you have to close Adept... then run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" in Konsole
<SolidSource> lol java and adept....sorry not to have mentioned this before....they don't get along
<netdu1> I did expect kde to add itself to /usr/share/xsessions
<intelikey> caris_mere add multiverse to the universe line/s
<godvirus> Can anyone else do `man drand48`?
<defiant> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Linux_Galore> netdu1: aah so now ubuntu magically deleted kde3 and puts kde4 "dont use this unless your mental" in your login
<defiant> it told me that dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<Jucato> netdu1: well it's not. because the KDE 4 snapshots requires a bit more work. hence it's for developers only. it doesn't work like a normal KDE 3
<intelikey> caris_mere   deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main universe multiverse restricted
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: I think he's installing on top of Ubuntu/GNOME
<caris_mere> intelikey: thanks
<SolidSource> defiant: you need to kill the adept process
<Alpha_Cluster> that doesnt help the matter
<Skuller> k guys thnx....ntfs partition read access done...now to my second query.......How do i enale access to all kinds of repositories in  update thingies?
<defiant> I do not know how
<Skuller> enable*
<Linux_Galore> netdu1: trust me, dont use KDE4, its not even finnshed and you may need to have kde3 installed because you may have to swap the kwin engine
<Jucato> defiant: have you closed Adept already?
<defiant> yes
<Jucato> !adeptfix | defiant
<ubotu> defiant: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<intelikey> caris_mere most ubuntu repos   standard update security backports... can have all four listings.  restricted main universe multiverse
<SolidSource> Skuller: this will give you most repos you need: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<Jucato> defiant: "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock" then "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<defiant> ok done
<Jucato> SolidSource: thankfully, the Adept + Java thing is fixed in Feisty now :)
<SolidSource> Jucato: they finally did that? about time
<intelikey> caris_mere in fact my sources.list file has only four lines  and that contains all the ubuntu repos.
<defiant> now what?
<Jucato> defiant: "sudo dpkg --configure -a"? it should finish up the java install
<Linux_Galore> netdu1: if your really desperate to watch your desktop crash once an hour go to the kubuntu.org home page and look at the info were it notes kde 4 optional packages
<Jucato> defiant: if not, try installing jde again form the command line this time
<defiant> it just brought me back to a command prompt
<caris_mere> intelikey: Thanks for the lesson. That's helpful
<netdu1> Linux_Galore, I'm not installing kde4 to use kde, this is just vmware, I wanna learn about QT4 and kdelib
<Alpha_Cluster> netdu1: qt4 is in 3.5.x right now
<Jucato> netdu1: if you *really* want to learn about Qt 4, you don't need to install KDE 4, as Qt 4 and Qt 3 can (and already do) live side by side
<defiant> jucato: I don't know how and each time I look it up it does not work for me
<Jucato> defiant: what's the package name you're trying to install? sun-java5-xxx?
<SolidSource> defiant: you need the JRE file
<defiant> the one that was in adept
<intelikey> caris_mere welcome or don't mock me... which ever that was :)    hard to hear the inflection or see the expression over irc   so one never knows.
* Linux_Galore notes you dont even need Linux to learn QT4 its GPL in Windows
<Jucato> netdu1: if you really want to learn about KDE 4, then start learning to compile/build KDE 4 from source code
<Alpha_Cluster> tru dat
<Jucato> netdu1: because the kde4 packages in Kubuntu presume you're already a developer and know your way around already
<Skuller> SolidSource: i have created the sources list with my preference of repos in it...now what?
<defiant> now my adept won't open
<caris_mere> intelikey: I thought that might sound bad, but that was a thanks
<SolidSource> defiant: go to java.com download the "Linux (self-extracting file)" and follow those instructions
<intelikey> k
<Jucato> SolidSource: hm.. no need for that... Ubuntu already has the latest version in -backports
<defiant> there are four different ones there
<Jucato> defiant: install java from the command line
<SolidSource> Skuller: now you can start working on getting things installed....run "sudo apt-get update" or fetch updates button in adept
<Linux_Galore> netdu1: thats why it says "dont use these packages unless your a developer", a developer doesnt even need an entry in gdmkdm because he knows he can run multiple desktop session from the virtual terminals
<Jucato> defiant: which java are you trying to install? jre or jdk?
* intelikey notes that (even though he doesn't practice it enough) on irc one can take back words that don't come out right....  up until you hit the [enter]  !!!
<Skuller> SolidSource: the sources list is still open in KATE....has it been replaced with the original sources list?
<SolidSource> Jucato: never got java working correctly doing it that way....always just manually downloaded the file and installed...works every time
<defiant> whatever one was part of the ia32
<SolidSource> Skuller: save and cloase it
<defiant> I need to get this stuff to work in 32bit firefox on an amd 64
<SolidSource> defiant: don't install that
<Jucato> hm....
<Jucato> !firefox > Jucato
<defiant> I thought that is what we where doing SolidSource?
<defiant> I need flash to work in FF
<defiant> and java
<Jucato> !flash64
<Skuller> SolidSource: sorry for the fuss....but shudnt i save it somewhere and replace sumthing with it rather than just clickin on 'save'?
<SolidSource> defiant: yes but not that one
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<defiant> and I am running a 64bit machine
<Linux_Galore> defiant: then install them
<SolidSource> defiant: the ia32 java is not what you install for java
<Linux_Galore> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Crystufer2000> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<SolidSource> Skuller: kate automatically makes a backup in the /etc/apt
<Linux_Galore> beryl = desktop suicide
<defiant> that link that ubotu game me does not work for me
<defiant> the first step fails
<Skuller> SolidSource: thnx a lot...i will do the nevessary updating + package installing now....
<SolidSource> defiant: these instructions never failed me: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Java_v5.0.11_for_Firefox32
<intelikey> kate 'by default' makes backups of files you edit in the same dir as the file, if you have write access there.
<Linux_Galore> defiant: did you tell your system what you want the default version of java to be, dont forget Firefox  just looks for the "java" binary, in reality its just a ling to a set version of java
<Linux_Galore> link*
<defiant> I am lost here
<SolidSource> defiant: using apt-get and adept seem to crash or fail
<defiant> I am getting different instructions
<Linux_Galore> defiant: no this is in the howto, you missed some of it
<Linux_Galore> defiant: type  sudo update-alternatives --config java  select your default java version
<intelikey> welcome back scott
<SolidSource> defiant: linux_galore: if you use the instructions ubuntuguide.org gives, it will work
<SolidSource> Linux_Galore: I don't think he has java installed at all, it crashed on him
<Linux_Galore> SolidSource: I know, but most users just install java and then forget to define it as the default
<defiant> this step does not work
<defiant> gksudo gedit /etc/pango32/pangorc &
<SolidSource> Linux_Galore: has to have it installed first
<Skuller> !amarok | skuller
<intelikey> gksudo and gedit are both 'nome apps
<intelikey> replace with kdesu kate
<Linux_Galore> defiant: wrong distro instructions
<defiant> ok
<SolidSource> Linux_Galore: what are?
<Linux_Galore> SolidSource: he's trying to use a the ubuntu instructions with gnome commands in kubuntu
<defiant> so now what
<intelikey> gksudo and gedit are both 'nome apps
<intelikey> replace with kdesu kate
<intelikey> kdesu kate /etc/pango32/pangorc
<SolidSource> defiant: linux_galore: it doesn't matter only do cd ~/Desktop sudo chmod 777 ./jre-1_5_0_11-linux-i586.bin sudo ./jre-1_5_0_11-linux-i586.bin
<SolidSource> defiant: linux_galore: it doesn't matter only do cd ~/Desktop sudo chmod 777 ./jre-1_5_0_11-linux-i586.bin sudo ./jre-1_5_0_11-linux-i586.bin
<Linux_Galore> SolidSource: eer this is Linux not windows and java is in the repo
<Skuller> SolidSource: how do i open the sources thingy from the terminal to enable/disable repos?
<SolidSource> Linux_Galore: fine...just the repo has alway crashed
<intelikey> 777 ?
<intelikey> 500 :)
<Linux_Galore> SolidSource: ?? there is more than one mirror
<Linux_Galore> SolidSource: if apt is broken then run  sudo  dpkg --configure -a    usually fixes it
<SolidSource> Linux_Galore: no I mean it has caused adept and even using konsole has crashed trying to use repo to install jave
<SolidSource> java
<SolidSource> Skuller: sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<SolidSource> Skuller: just place a # in front of the lines
<intelikey> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Linux_Galore> SolidSource: eer you dont use adept to install java unless your on feisty 4
<defiant> ok well none of these instructions are working for me, I still get errors
<defiant> or the commands not found
<Skuller> SolidSource: if i place a # they get disabled or enabled?
<SolidSource> Linux_Galore: again even using konsole commands it fails
<Linux_Galore> SolidSource: adept cant install java because there is no were for you to agree to the license
<SolidSource> Skuller: # = disables
<Skuller> SolidSource: i get a big error message.....should i give u the pastebin link?
<Linux_Galore> SolidSource: strange I admin a whole pile of machines and for some weird reason it always works
<SolidSource> Linux_Galore: well there is...just have to click "show details"
<intelikey> Skuller in most configs   # = ignore the rest of this line        also in most scripts    but there are exceptions.
<SolidSource> Skuller: yeah pastebin
<Linux_Galore> SolidSource: yes but it doesnt always register
<SolidSource> Linux_Galore: I know and I haven't denied that
<Linux_Galore> SolidSource: anyway this has been fixed in feisty
<SolidSource> Linux_Galore: but doing through konsole hasn't worked using apt-get commands either
<intelikey> Skuller in the sources.list   # is the comment char.     every thing after a  #  on any given line is ignored by apt
<Linux_Galore> SolidSource: tells me apt - jamed run the dpkg  --configure -a  command
<Skuller> intelikey: yea thnx....i got that part...but i m gettin an error mssge wen i try to see the sources file
<Linux_Galore> SolidSource: put sudo in front of it
<ChaosEddie> surgy: BLOG! It only took me 40 hours too. posingaspopular.wordpress.com this is my first *Serious* blog on a *Serious* topic
<Skuller> SolidSource: intelikey: http://pastebin.com/882870
<SolidSource> Linux_Galore: I know all that...done it never worked
<intelikey> looking
<intelikey> well if the page will load....
<crystufer2000> !beryl
<Linux_Galore> Im out
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<SolidSource> intelikey: skuller: wow
<SolidSource> Skuller: what have you done so far?
<intelikey> Skuller i told you used kdesu not sudo...   close the console and reopen it.  then   kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Skuller> SolidSource: what happ?...is it bad?
<intelikey> used/use
<SolidSource> intelikey: whats wrong with sudo?
<caris_mere> in which repository is the libxine-extracodecs?
<intelikey> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1118 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<surgy> chaoseddie: ok thnx
<caris_mere> intelikey: I put in those repositories, but it can't find the libxine-extracodecs
<defiant> I have tried 4 different sets of instructions and none of them work
<intelikey> did you update caris_mere ?
<caris_mere> intelikey: yes
<intelikey> caris_mere sudo apt-get update   ?
<SolidSource> intelikey: hmm...never had problem
<intelikey> SolidSource obviously someone did.
<ChaosEddie> everyone in the room is invited to come read it
<Skuller> SolidSource: intelikey: http://pastebin.com/882872
<SolidSource> defiant: which haven't?
<defiant> none of these things work for me to install 32bit firefox and flash
<Skuller> SolidSource: intelikey: this is with the kdesu and not sudo....btw in both cases the file does open in kate....but the errors show in the terminal....another thing is that the file does not have the extra repos that i added using the o-matic site u gave me
<intelikey> Skuller are you asking how to get rid of those error messages ?
<Skuller> intelikey: i m askin why are the error mess there
<SolidSource> Skuller: those messages are normal
<SolidSource> Skuller: if you don't edit the sources.list with kdesu or sudo...it won't be able to save
<SolidSource> defiant: ok time to back track....did you manage to get through all the install of java?
<Skuller> SolidSource: ok....and what about the automatic sources list generation site that u gave me....it did not add the repos to my sources file
<defiant> no
<intelikey> Skuller cause the ubuntu developers decided that it was easier for people to ignore those error messages than for people that have wacon devices to configure xorg.conf so they would work.   in short your xorg.conf is configured for three wacom devices you don't have.
<caris_mere> intelikey: sorry, was just a typo
<SolidSource> Skuller: thats because you didn't copy and paste them over into the file
<dettoaltrimenti_> I'm trying to load some proprietary drivers in kubuntu on a dv6000 hp pavilion laptop. Is there a terminal command where I can see what drivers my ethernet card is using? Is there a command where I can see if my ethernet hardware is even being recognized?
<SolidSource> defiant: ok
<Skuller> SolidSource: ohh...so u mean i have to open the the file using the terminal first...and then paste and replace the contents of the file from the site generated one?
<SolidSource> Skuller: yes
<Skuller> intelikey: thank you....that was a releif to know
<Skuller> SolidSource: thnx...then i'll do just that
<SolidSource> defiant: where have you gotten to?
<defiant> nothing because no tutorials are working for me
* Jucato notes that the wacom entries in xorg.conf are mainly for Tablet PC's, not for Wacom Tablets
<SolidSource> defiant: I mean how far do you get into the install before it fails
<adydas> to mount a smbfs device you use cifs?
<defiant> I don't even know which tut to try because neither of them worked with the first step
<adydas> mount -F cifs -o username=x,password=y //xthdd/store /store
<intelikey> Skuller if you don't mind editing configs  it's not hard to fix those error messages.  but they are not considered 'offically' to be errors, nor dangerous.
<SolidSource> defiant: not even ubuntuguide.org?
<defiant> no
<surgy> does kubuntu by defualt have a software firewall?
<SolidSource> defiant: need to know what error messages you are getting
<adydas> surgy: yes
<SolidSource> surgy: yes, iptables
<surgy> adydas: how do i open ports on it?
<Skuller> intelikey: then its ok...i wudnt want to mess around with anything that i dont need to at this moment bcoz of my null experience with linux
<intelikey> Jucato it's been so long now sense i've see them, what are they again  eraser mouse and what ???
<defiant> SolidSource: I did this : sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<defiant> and I got this error
<defiant> I wasn't able to locate a file for the ia32-sun-java5-bin package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package. (due to missing arch)
<defiant> E: Couldn't lock list directory..are you root?
<surgy> skuller: i fixed those errors and now i feal empty inside :( lol
<surgy> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Skuller> surgy: lol
<intelikey> Skuller i stand under you.
<Skuller> intelikey: thnx man
<Skuller> intelikey: n no u dont
<intelikey> then what means "understand" ?
<SolidSource> defiant: well again...you don't use the ia32-sun-java5 packages
<surgy> umm udotu tells me that my firewall is set to inactive by defualt, but i suspect it is blocking a specific port.....
<Skuller> ok guys my adept managet aint starting
<defiant> I have even tried this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435
<intelikey> means litterally to stand below.  as if to exhalt another.
<Skuller> what can i do now?
<intelikey> !adeptcrash | Skuller
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adeptcrash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> err.
<surgy> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
* intelikey doesn't hat that one memorized....
<SolidSource> defiant: ok for java thats correct....but theres no ia32-sun-java mentioned in there for you to use
<surgy> intelikey: can you give me the command to open all ports on my firewall to lan traffic?
<defiant> I tried this tut and it did not work either
<Skuller> intelikey: ohh....thnx man....fer da exalt part...i do a   lot to u all too
<nomad111> hey all how do i beryl-manager to my sesssion startup in kde
<niblets> I turned on my computer today, and discovered that Amarok no longer plays MP3, I get the message "Could not load media, (not playable)" when I try to play one. And when Amarok starts, ti say "Amarok can not currently play Mp3"
<surgy> nomad111: check #beryl?
<nomad111> surgy: im just asking in general actually
<nomad111> surgy: how to make certain programs start with each session
<ChaosEddie> surgy: did you get a chance to read it? thoghts?
<surgy> nomad111: actually i dont understand the question
<SolidSource> defiant: here is all that you have to do::: 1. download java from java.com to your desktop 2. cd ~/Desktop 3. sudo chmod 777 ./jre-1_5_0_11-linux-i586.bin 4. sudo ./jre-1_5_0_11-linux-i586.bin
<surgy> chaoseddie actually it will be  a while, im having problems with my network
<niblets> Any ideas what might cause this, and how I can fix it?
<intelikey> surgy heh no.   i'm network illiterate.    but it's something along the lines of  iptables -A eth0 accept all    (i know that's not right. just a jesture in the general dirrection)
<SolidSource> err hate how it doesn't allow seperation of lines
<surgy> intelikey: thnx
<SolidSource> defiant: I'll put it line by line if you want
<intelikey> man iptables
<defiant> please because i am completely lost
<ChaosEddie> surgy: nextwork first. ttyl i think im about to go to sleep.
<intelikey> surgy or even better  download and use quicktables
<SolidSource> defiant: ok download java to your desktop the linux self-extracting one
<defiant> there are 4 there
<defiant> do I need the one for 64bit
<SolidSource> defiant: no
<surgy> chaoseddie: ok seeya laterz
<surgy> intelikey is it easier to use?
<defiant> rpm or not?
<intelikey> surgy it's a pretty cool script that will setup a firewall or help you reconfigure one.  and even has a really handy script "quickblock" to un/block ports/ips/ranges
<SolidSource> defiant: non-RPM
<defiant> ok downloaded
<SolidSource> defiant: this is debian based distro....no RPMs used
<surgy> intelikey kewl
<SolidSource> defiant: ok type "cd ~/Desktop"
<intelikey> surgy put it this way.  i know nothing about networking and i have and can use quicktables
<defiant> done
<SolidSource> defiant: then "sudo chmod 777 ./jre-1_5_0_11-linux-i586.bin"
<defiant> k
<SolidSource> defiant: then "sudo ./jre-1_5_0_11-linux-i586.bin"
<surgy> intelikey: its kewl im getting pings back and forth now, just gotta work on stability
<defiant> done
<SolidSource> surgy: you could try firestart or guardog
<SolidSource> defiant: it work?
<defiant> that finished and said done
<SolidSource> surgy: firestarter or guarddog
<SolidSource> defiant: ok now, did you install firefox using adept?
<defiant> the one that comes installed
<mike__> I use synaptic
<SolidSource> defiant: so konqueror
<mike__> or apt-get
<defiant> no
<defiant> firefox is installed
<SolidSource> defiant: interesting....and odd
<mike__> Not on my iso
<defiant> it came installed when i installed kubuntu
<SolidSource> not for me
<mike__> or me
<defiant> I don't know i am using it now and I did not install it
<SolidSource> defiant: well if it is truly firefox....go into your home folder
<mike__> defiant: did you d/load updates?
<mike__> when installing?
<defiant> no
<defiant> my home folder
<SolidSource> defiant: go to view >. show hidden
<SolidSource> defiant: then into the folder ./mozilla
<Jucato> ~/.mozilla
<defiant> i am in there
<surgy> what whould be some reasons of a windows pc establishing a connection over a lan to a linux pc and then the connection breaking?
<SolidSource> defiant: go to the plugins folder...what is in there
<intelikey> samba error ?
<intelikey> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<defiant> I do not see a plugins folder
<SolidSource> defiant: if nothing...thats ok
<equinoxeB> hy there...
<equinoxeB> ahm... xgl fails to start...
<defiant> there is no plugins folder
<SolidSource> defiant: ok, thats ok....for now
<intelikey> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<SolidSource> defiant: oh, just restart firefox completely
<caris_mere> In Konsole, how do I show a space that is in a file name?
<intelikey> say\ this
<intelikey> "or do it this way"
<SolidSource> defiant: then go to http://java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp and test java
<intelikey> 'or this'
<surgy> intelikey: thnx for quickblock but i got it
<Jucato> I think " "
<intelikey> surgy np.
<SolidSource> defiant: if is verifys then we can get flash installed
<caris_mere> thx
<intelikey> surgy thought looking in the script might enspire ya.
<defiant> nope
<defiant> it did not verify
<pagux> I am back on public demand
<pagux> :-)
<defiant> I still have firefox for 64bit installed
<intelikey> pagux good.
<intelikey> pagux you can take over for me.
<surgy> intelikey: i got a lot of crap going right now, trying to figure this problem out, looks like im gonna have to manually create offsets
<intelikey> surgy not a lot of fun but probably very enlightening.
<SolidSource> defiant: sorry, but unless you installed it, just don't see how that is possible
<intelikey> later fellas !
<defiant> I did not install it and it is here
<defiant> I use it everyday
<pagux> intelikey: aviour mon ami
<defiant> even one of the tuts say that firefox 2.0 comes with the install of kubuntu
<SolidSource> defiant: well.....going to have to say lets uninstall it
<surgy> intelikey: i know how to switch between terminal instances (F1 - F4) can i do that with xwindows? maybe alt + F11 ?
<defiant> ok for some reason my apt-get will not work at all now
<SolidSource> defiant: cause I don't know where it got installed
<surgy> got an error?
<pagux> is mark shutleworth here ?
<defiant> it was there
<skullersab> yay!!....the sources list has been changed by me and adept has found it n the packages are there in "ADD/REMOVE" now...time to get started on selecting....thnx a bunch  u guys
<SolidSource> defiant: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<defiant> ok
<surgy> can someone tell me how to change between xwindows instances?
<underdog5004> skullers, adept proved pretty buggy for me, you might wanna try synaptic
<underdog5004> !synaptic | Skuller
<ubotu> Skuller: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<defiant> now what
<SolidSource> defiant: ok, now try to open adept or synaptic...whichever
<pagux> hi  folks i am making  make kubuntu clone of Mac OS X called KOS XX
<defiant> nope it will not open
<pagux> it will have all features of OS X
<defiant> http://pastebin.com/882880
<pagux> ofcouse Open Source
<pagux> http://pagux.com/pics/linuxosx.png
<SolidSource> defiant: ok trying to install those ia32 java screwed it up
<Skuller> underdog5004: thnx man...even i figured adept is quite buggy and many ppl have 2 use the adeptfix...
<staar2> hello
<SolidSource> defiant: remove those first
<Skuller> underdog5004: i will download adept asap
<underdog5004> lol, yeah, I hated it
<underdog5004> Skuller, no, synaptic is what you want/need
<staar2> i have problems with my kubuntu
<Skuller> underdog5004: lol..i meant synaptic
<pagux> i plan implement all Mac OS X features
<underdog5004> lol
<defiant> how?
<underdog5004> staar2, what's happening?
<defiant> nothigng will open for me to uninstall them
<staar2> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2168648#post2168648 -- here typed my problem
<SolidSource> defiant: ??
<defiant> I cannot uninstall them i cannot do apt-get nor can i open adept
<underdog5004> taking a look now
<staar2> k thats good and ty
<underdog5004> defiant, try sudo apt-get remove --purge package_name
<SolidSource> defiant: ok so "sudo apt-get remove ia32-sun-java5-bin" doesn't work?
<pagux> Also a Vista  linux implementation  called Kickbista
<SolidSource> yeah purge might help
<pagux> what ya guys think ;-)
<defiant> yea that worked
<defiant> no it did not
<underdog5004> staar2, I believe there is a gui for that sort of thing...SystemGuard or something like that....or if you like the command line, killall process_name
<defiant> Errors where encountered while processing Aborted
<oFF-beAt> offbeat@offbeat-desktop:~/kmess-cvs$ make -f Makefile.dist
<oFF-beAt> This Makefile is only for the CVS repository
<oFF-beAt> This will be deleted before making the distribution
<oFF-beAt> *** YOU'RE USING autoconf (GNU Autoconf) 2.60.
<oFF-beAt> *** KDE requires autoconf 2.53 or newer
<cpk1> aptitude install -f would probably be a good idea too
<oFF-beAt> make[1] : *** [cvs]  Error 1
<pagux> http://pagux.com/pics/linux.png
<oFF-beAt> sorry didn;t realise it was that long
<cpk1> the java package is probably hanging defiant
<underdog5004> !pastebin | oFF-beAt
<ubotu> oFF-beAt: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nomad111> hey again is there desktop picker tool that can be placed on the desktop
<Skuller> how do i install synaptic?
<SolidSource> pagux: first of all screw anything related to vista....and second, don't want more things to be like mac...
<oFF-beAt> underdog5004, sorry abt that i meant to paste 2 line sonly
<nomad111> the one in the task bar takes too much space
<underdog5004> Skuller, sudo apt-get install synaptic
<underdog5004> Skuller, I believe you need to add some repos first...not sure about that one...
<mike__> adept is inept hehe
<SolidSource> underdog5004: any ideas on how to get apt-get and adept working again?
<nomad111> adept is the best lol
<mike__> been a little flakey here
<lotusleaf> Skuller: are you serious? I told you how earlier
<underdog5004> SolidSource, what kinda problem you got?
<SolidSource> adept has its issues just as much as anything else
<surgy> underdog5004: whats the macro for changing between instances of X ?
<underdog5004> nomad111, no way, synaptic is the best
<oFF-beAt> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6194/   ok.. someone pls tell me what's wring??
<oFF-beAt> *wrong
<SolidSource> underdog5004: working on defiants problem
<Skuller> underdog5004: yea dw about the repos...i added most of them....
<underdog5004> dw?
<underdog5004> surgy, I have no idea...sorry
<SolidSource> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Skuller> lotusleaf: lol...told me wat earlier man?...sorri if i forgot...i am panicking most of the time i use linux
<nomad111> underdog5004: synaptic doesnt load quick and searching is as quick as adept either
<nomad111> underdog5004: at least from my end
<nomad111> searching isnt*
<adydas> how do you mount a network drive, it says bad file system to a mount -t cifs
<surgy> can someone tell me the macro to change between instances of X ?
<cpk1> defiant: try sudo dpkg --configure -a if your java package is hanging
<lotusleaf> Skuller: when people are kind enough to help you, it helps to be kind enough to pay attention ;)
<underdog5004> nomad111, yeah, that's true, in my estimation, but it's solid and won't uninstall half your system (that happened tome w/ adept...had to reinstall)
<SolidSource> cpk1: thats not the problem
<lotusleaf> Skuller: install it through Adept and/or sudo apt-get install synaptic from the command line
<Skuller> lotusleaf: yes man....i am reali sorri about that.....
<defiant> back to a command prompt
<lotusleaf> Skuller: /msg nickserv help register
<cpk1> it sure looks like the java package is hanging...
<Skuller> lotusleaf: yea...dw..i got it installed...i m just selecting the packages rite now...
<surgy> defiant: terminal*
<SolidSource> cpk1: ia32-sun-java5-bin crashed adept while attempting to install...and now can't get it remove since its not needed
<underdog5004> defiant, is there an option to see a terminal when removing/installing?
<ubuntu_> Hi guys. I'm having trouble with qtparted.
<ubuntu_> It won't let me resize an ntfs partition
<defiant> I am in terminal
<cpk1> yeah, its probably hanging
<underdog5004> ubuntu_, why not? what error?
<Skuller> REGISTER chochu1989
<cpk1> it needs to finish the install
<Skuller> umm...why isnt dis fing workin?...da register fing?
<underdog5004> defiant, weird...you should see a license when installing...don't know about removing...
<Skuller> REGISTER kloo9876
<underdog5004> Skuller, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY Skuller
<cpk1> Skuller: you need to msg nickserv
<SolidSource> cpk1: you don't think it will conflict with the java we just got installed
<Skuller> ohh
<Skuller>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY Skuller
<cpk1> SolidSource: it needs to finish the previous installation first
<Skuller> umm...dint work
<Jucato> Skuller: don't put a space before the '/'
<Skuller> yea..soz...got that
<ubuntu_> the error is: "Opening /dev/sda2 as NTFS failed: Operation not supported"
<SolidSource> defiant: ok, lets see if cpk1 is right
<Skuller> REGISTER <chochu1989>
<SolidSource> defiant: "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre"
<Skuller> REGISTER <kloo9876>
<Skuller> damn dis fing...now what m i doing rong?
<ubuntu_> any ideas?
<cpk1> no, dpkg --configure -a
<SolidSource> cpk1: tried that
<ubuntu_> ..
<underdog5004> Skuller, you're acting like a moron who is transliterating his inability to speak.
<cpk1> and?
<SolidSource> cpk1: still have the problem
<surgy> !ntfs | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Skuller> underdog5004: lol...yea man...blve me i am one when it comes to this
<cpk1> hmm maybe sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<underdog5004> Skuller, lol, not that you _are_ a moron...lol, I don't mean you are at all!
<ubuntu_> thanks surgy, but that doesn't help.
<Lynoure> Skuller: you are not adding /msg nickserver  to the beginning, I guess
<SolidSource> defiant: does "dpkg --configure -a" come up with any errors?
<ubuntu_> oh wait... write access.
<defiant> this is doing something
<ubuntu_> that includes shrinking, eh?
<cpk1> dpkg needs sudo btw
<SolidSource> cpk1: defiant: what is that that little sudo seems so hard to remember to add in when instructing....
<surgy> ubuntu: yes :)
<defiant> I am putting sudo in front
<SolidSource> defiant: ok
<ubuntu_> erythfhfnf
<defiant> Setting up sun-java5-bin (1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1) ...
<ubuntu_> ah sorry, an annoying guy came and attacked my keyboard.
<mike__> Nvidia-glx installed ,,impressed
<SolidSource> defiant: alright....we in good shape then
<ubuntu_> anyway.. so that page tells me how to shrink ntfs partitions with a live cd kubuntu 6.10?
<oFF-beAt> pls help http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6194/
<defiant> ok
<SolidSource> mike__: in feisty: that shouldn't have any problems installing
<cpk1> like I said...
<SolidSource> defiant: ok now remove firefox
<surgy> underdog5004: by the way to switch between x instances its cntrl + alt + F7-F12
<underdog5004> ah, nice
<defiant> removed
<Jucato> oFF-beAt: you have autoconf and automake installed?
<mike__> SolidSource: very easy,,painless,This rellease of kubuntu is the only one i have liked thus far
<SolidSource> cpk1: well I said to do that before...might have missed that line though
<Jucato> surgy: minus Ctrl+Alt+F8
<oFF-beAt> Jucato, yes i have... the paste bin also shows that...
<SolidSource> defiant: ok, now you got 2 options
<surgy> jucato: whats F8 do?
<defiant> k
<Jucato> surgy: it's used by USplash (Ubuntu bootsplash)
<SolidSource> defiant: either install firefox through adept/apt-get or get swiftfox (only difference is swiftfox is designed to your system architecture)
<Jucato> surgy: so you basically only have F7, F9-F12
<Feels_Idiotic> lol
<surgy> jucato: any differences between them?
<Jucato> surgy: what do you mean?
<Defiant> what do I do now
<surgy> jucato: they arnt like "run level 1" "run level 2" bs?
<Jucato> surgy: nope
<surgy> jucato so all are fresh instances?
<SolidSource> Defiant: need to know if you want the actual firefox or swiftfox?
<Defiant> the actual firefox
<Jucato> surgy: you have to manually start them if you need/want to use them.
<SolidSource> Defiant: ok, just reinstall using "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<surgy> jucato: so F10 by itself wont do it?
<SolidSource> Defiant: this should hopefully reset things
<Jucato> surgy: nope. it will just give you a blank screen w/ a blinking cursor. switching to it won't start a new X session
<larrythecow> !girls
<Defiant> done
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about girls - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<underdog5004> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<SolidSource> Defiant: ok go back to java.com and test it again
<Defiant> but it is the 64bit firefox
<surgy> jucato: then how do i start a new X session that i can switch to?
<Defiant> not the 32bit
<Skuller> i get this error many times in synaptic.....The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 033431536A423791
<Jucato> surgy: you can use the "Start New Session" in the K Menu
<Defiant> nope
<SolidSource> Defiant: ok there is no 64bit firefox
<surgy> jucato: but i need a keyboard macro in order to switch out of my game and back to my server konsole
<Defiant> well there is a 32bit one that I know of and then one that is not 32bit that is all I know, sorry
<Defiant> that is y I said 64bt
<Jucato> surgy: once you start a new X session (or a new terminal session, for that matter), you can Ctrl+Alt+Fn to switch to those sessions, if that's what you were after
<SolidSource> Defiant: well then....
<surgy> jucato: i will be able to switch then by pressing cntrl + alt + F10?
<Jucato> surgy: *if* a new X session is started there already
<Skuller> can any1 help me with this error message in synaptic?
<Skuller> The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 033431536A423791
<surgy> jucato: ok kewl
<SolidSource> Defiant: ok go into konqueror and to "/usr/lib64/mozilla-firefox/plugins"
<SolidSource> Defiant: should see a file named "libjavaplugin_oji.so"
<Defiant> yup
<Defiant> it is there
<SolidSource> Defiant: ok then...screw installing firefox through adept/apt-get
<Skuller> how do i start up the synaptic installer....not the package manager?
<larrythecow> Does anyone here know about shrinking ntfs?
<SolidSource> Defiant: get swiftfox
<Defiant> I have a bunch of passes and bookmarks saved in firefox though
<SolidSource> Defiant: remove firefox again...its not looking in the right places for plugins
<Defiant> will that matter
<Defiant> done
<SolidSource> Defiant: there is absolutely no difference betweeen firefox and swiftfox...swiftfox is just optimized for specific archs
<Defiant> that file disappeared too
<Skuller> SolidSource: can you tell me how to startup synaptic installer and not package manager?
<SolidSource> Defiant: go to http://getswiftfox.com/debian.htm and downoad your specific processor
<SolidSource> Skuller: you installed synaptic through adept/apt-get?
<Skuller> SolidSource: yea....i can see the synaptic package manager in my system...
<Skuller> SolidSource: but i want the simpler version...the one wich u get if u click add/remove in ubuntu
<adydas> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Defiant> I don't know what is wrong but it keeps opening in kate
<adydas> !diskmount
<SolidSource> Skuller: umm...thats add/remove here to
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about diskmount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adydas> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<SolidSource> Defiant: you have to right+click and save-as
<eh-ef-kay> hello.
<Defiant> ok done
<Skuller> SolidSource: if i click add/remove here then it opens up adept installer.....but i want to use the synaptic one...not the synaptic package manager tho
<SolidSource> Skuller: oh....well that doesn't get installed on here cause this ain't ubuntu
<Skuller> SolidSource: does this mean i cant use it at all in kubun?
<SolidSource> Skuller: adept is the main install program
<Defiant> I do not understand I follow the instructions on the site and it still errors
<eh-ef-kay> so i was prompted to update xorg/kernel from 2.6.17-10 to 2.6.17-11 and apon this seems somewhere it lost my xorg.conf is this an isolated issue "seeing as i always keep backups of xorg.conf" or is it a real issue?
<Defiant> sudo dpkg --install swiftfox_2.0.0.1-1_athlon64.deb
<Defiant> did not work
<SolidSource> Defiant: ok right click the file >> kubuntu package menu >> install
<Skuller> SolidSource: ohh...well synaptics package manager is quite complicated for me...so i'll just use adept installer then....thnx fer da help
<Defiant> k
<SolidSource> Skuller: never used ubuntu itself....never ever liked gnome
<Defiant> done
<SolidSource> Defiant: ok, is that file back in /usr/lib64/mozilla-firefox/plugins?
<Defiant> no
<pounce> SolidSource: Kubuntu FTW :)
<Defiant> it says it does not exist
<oFF-beAt> pls help http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6194/
<SolidSource> Defiant: give java another test
<Skuller> SolidSource: ohh...thas arrite man...thnx
<SolidSource> Defiant: if not working, then all we do is go back to how we initially installed java itself
<Skuller> SolidSource: another very important thing to clarify man...
<Defiant> nope not working
<nitram_> ahoj
<eh-ef-kay> hmm
<SolidSource> Skuller: if you want that installer...you could just install ubuntu and then KDE next to gnome
<SolidSource> Defiant: alright, just means need to recreate it
<nitram_> mluvi tu nekdo cesky??
<Skuller> SolidSource: my mum loves 'spider solitaire' and 'freecell' in windows....is there a substitute for them in kubun?
<Skuller> SolidSource: no thas arrite man...i'll jus use adept then
<Defiant> do I need to remove it then install it again?
<SolidSource> Defiant: no
<mike__> Install ubuntu ,,then 'apt-get install kde'
<SolidSource> Skuller: they might be in the game package
<nitram_> jak tak koukam, tak asi nikdo
<Skuller> SolidSource: ok...i'll chek...thnx
<SolidSource> Skuller: I know solitar is..but spider solitar not sure
<SolidSource> wow...my "i" key not want to work there
<SolidSource> Defiant: getting it?
<Skuller> SolidSource: ..hm..i dint manage to find either
<Defiant> no
<Defiant> i don't know what to do
<SolidSource> Skuller: in adept type solatair
<SolidSource> skuller and if I could spell
<SolidSource> Defiant: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6195/
<Skuller> SolidSource: no...no results turned up for solitaire...and just after showing me the "No Results" screen...adept installer decided to crash....any ideas?
<SolidSource> Skuller: lol no, no ideas...just try and reopen the thing
<SolidSource> Defiant: let me know when done with java
<Defiant> done
<SolidSource> alright file back?
<morghanphoenix> Does edgy come with XGL & Beryl, or at least have them in the repos?
<Defiant> still no go
<Defiant> It still does not work
<SolidSource> morgphanphoenix: they are in repos...though they are not suggested for use
<SolidSource> defiant holy hell
<Defiant> I do not know why
<Defiant> but it is not working
<morghanphoenix> Hmm, maybe I should switch to gentoo instead, staying the frell away from fedora, redhat and suse though.
<Skuller> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SolidSource> Defiant: lets try something crazy
<Defiant> k
<SolidSource> Skuller: if you need w32codecs ....its not in repos
<eh-ef-kay> i'd asume no one can answer my question :!
<SolidSource> Defiant: though it consists of me sending you a copy of my java link file
<SolidSource> Defiant: oh wait
<Skuller> SolidSource: i just need a way to play my mp3, wma, wmv and DivX.....simple way?
<SolidSource> Skuller: you'll need w32codecs then
<Skuller> SolidSource: and how do i get them?
<SolidSource> Defiant: in konsole
<Defiant> k
<SolidSource> Defiant: cd /usr/lib64/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<SolidSource> Defiant: is there a file on your desktop called "libjavaplugin_oji.so"?
<Defiant> no
<SolidSource> Skuller: http://www.debianadmin.com/install-libdvdcss-and-w32-video-codecs-in-debian-and-ubuntu.html
<Defiant> and there is no moilla-firefox directory either
<SolidSource> Defiant: theres no: /usr/lib64/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<SolidSource> ?
<Defiant> no
<SolidSource> how about /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<Defiant> no
<SolidSource> not possible...
<Defiant> it is not there
<SolidSource> the file or folder?
<Defiant> the mozilla-firefox is not there
<Defiant> I have mozilla-thunderbird and that is all
<SolidSource> and you installed swiftfox
<Skuller> SolidSource: thank you very much...i will get on it as soon as my adept is done....
<Defiant> yes
<SolidSource> theres something wrong...cause without those folders...I don't know where to put the file
<SolidSource> Defiant: how did you install kubuntu?
<Defiant> cd
<Defiant> firefox was not installed so that folder was not there
<Defiant> I just reinstalled firefox and the folder is there now
<SolidSource> when installing swiftfox...it should have created those folders
<Defiant> i don't know why it did not
<SolidSource> Defiant: well I'm completely stumped...if that folder and the file "libjavaplugin_oji.so" are there when you install firefox in adept...then java should work
<SolidSource> Defiant: did you install off the alternative CD?
<Defiant> I burned a cd
<Defiant> the full 600 some odd megs
<SolidSource> Defiant: yes, but which...the actual install CD or the alternative CD
<SolidSource> ok the actual one
<Defiant> actual
<SolidSource> well then 1. firefox should not have been installed during system install
<Defiant> that file is not in the right directory
<Defiant> fire fox is in mozilla-firefox
<Defiant> that file is in lib64
<Defiant> then firefox
<SolidSource> ok...copy that file to those various folders
<SolidSource> you'll need to do kdesu konqueror to do so
<SolidSource> defiant easy way = alt+F2
<Defiant> dude it is in both
<Defiant> java plugin is there for Konqueror but not for for ff or swift fox
<SolidSource> what? you saying java works in konqueror?
<adydas> am i likely to hit issues by putting this into my fstab
<adydas> /exthdd/store  /store          cifs   0        0
<staar2> where i get network drivers for asus m2n
<Defiant> yes it does work
<staar2> windows one
<Defiant> in Konqueror
<SolidSource> Defiant: if so it don't matter, we working on getting it to work in firefox...and if "libjavaplugin_oji.so" isn't in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins and its sister folders
<Defiant> it is
<Defiant> and it still does not work
<cpk1> you know there is a wiki page on getting java to work?
<SolidSource> yeah...thats what we followed
<cpk1> what arch is this?
<SolidSource> Defiant: do "uname -r" and tell us what it says
<SolidSource> Defiant: in konsole
<cpk1> pretty easy to know if you have 32 bit or 64 bit proc
<Defiant> 2.6.17-11-generic
<SolidSource> yeah
<Defiant> I have a 64bit processor
<SolidSource> well thats correct
<kraut> moin
<Godet> !kaolo
<SolidSource> cpk1 we having a problem with firefox not wanting to access the java plugin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kaolo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adydas> ok, if i put //exthdd/store  /store          cifs   0        0 into fstab it auto detects the network drive and loads it but comes up with a box for a password click ok with nothing in it and it still loads, So how do i get fstab not to ask for that password?
<cpk1> you installed it with sun-java5-plugin?
<SolidSource> it should be installed
<cpk1> did you install sun-java5-plugin?
<Defiant> I can't get it installed
<SolidSource> yes
<SolidSource> thats the file we downloaded from java.com
<Defiant> oh ok
<cpk1> no!
<cpk1> why didnt you use the package?
<cpk1> it's there for a reason
<SolidSource> because it wasn't working
<cpk1> i dont see why it wouldnt work
<Defiant> me neither
<Defiant> I am lost
<Defiant> all of this to get ff with flash wokring
<Defiant> and java
<Defiant> what if I give one of u remote access...lol
<cpk1> no
<Defiant> i am tired it is almost 5am here
<SolidSource> lol
<cpk1> you should have used the package
<cpk1> there is no reason why that shouldnt work
<Defiant> I do not know what you mean
<cpk1> !sun-java5-plugin
<Defiant> I downloaded something tried it and it did not work
<ubotu> sun-java5-plugin: The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 64 kB
<cpk1> thats what i mean, thats the java plugin
<SolidSource> cpk1 ...there is no sun-java5-plugin in the repos for starters...
<cpk1> is there a reason you needed se 6?
<SolidSource> not using 6.0
<Defiant> I just need javaand flash to work in firefox that is all I know
<SolidSource> jre-1_5_0_11-linux-i586.bin is the file we used to install
<cpk1> SolidSource: ... so your telling me its not in multiverse like the bot says?
<SolidSource> cpk1: I have multiverse...and I just searched for it...its not there
<Defiant> i just tried sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin an it says it is not there
<cpk1> Defiant: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<cpk1> you guys are making this much much much harder than it is
<Defiant> I ahve tried about four tuts and none of them worked
<Defiant> http://pastebin.com/882896
<SolidSource> cpk1: see multiverse is there....sun-java5-plugin doesn't exist
<cpk1> Defiant: and sudo aptitude update doesnt give any errors?
<cpk1> other than wine
<Defiant> yea it givesa 404
<cpk1> SolidSource: it does exist http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/web/sun-java5-plugin
<cpk1> Defiant: which repo gives a 404?
<SolidSource> mine looks almost exactly like his and I get no errors at all
<Defiant> Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/edgy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  main/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<cpk1> thats normal, are you running 64bit?
<Defiant> yes
<SolidSource> cpk1: just cause that page exists...doesn't mean the file exists
<cpk1> SolidSource: feel free to download using the link at the bottom
<cpk1> however you guys didnt tell me that this was 64bit
<gokula> hi, one question about xgl and beryl, which libGL.so.1 should be used, the fglrx or the mesa one?
<SolidSource> cpk1: LOL it was one of the first things we said when you jumped back in
<orient2000> Some repositories are down for some reason. I could not get GAIM for example.
<cpk1> having a 64bit and running in a 64bit enviroment are different
<SolidSource> cpk1: yes I know...I have 64bit
<Defiant> I really need to get to bed
<Defiant> LoL
<cpk1> Defiant: do you already have 32bit firefox installed?
<Defiant> no
<vegasmcpc> what's up guys
<SolidSource> cpk1: he has firefox installed through adept and we even tried swiftfox
<gokula> hi, one question about xgl and beryl, which libGL.so.1 should be used, the fglrx or the mesa one?, deas anybody know it?
<vegasmcpc> i just installed kubuntu on my media center pc and now whenever i have the volume on at all my left channel has a really high pitched squealing noise coming through it
<cpk1> Defiant: i dont have 64bit so I dont have much expierence but http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202537 is probably your best bet since most of it is automated
<SolidSource> those are the same instructions we followed
<Defiant> I tried that too
<cpk1> Defiant: and what went wrong?
<vegasmcpc> any clue on the sound issue anybody?
<Defiant> the whole thing, the automated does not work
<Defiant> and the other files and commands give me errors
<cpk1> !work
<ubotu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<cpk1> it has a manual how-to as well
<vegasmcpc> cpk1: , was that directed at me?
<cpk1> vegasmcpc: no =)
<SolidSource> cpk1: we followed those instructions --just the same as I did on my system and it works--- and it didn't work on his
<orient2000> vegasmcpc: check the wires or maybe the driver is asymetric :)
<cpk1> then why doesnt he have 32bit ff if he was following the instructions?
<cpk1> vegasmcpc: what are you using to output the audio?
<vegasmcpc> i was using amarok, just standard onboard audio
<till> hi guys, just a short question, what kind of ftp-client are you using? I currently use gFTP, but it's kinda uncomfortable...
<cpk1> Defiant: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs lib32asound2 lib32ncurses5 ia32-libs-sdl ia32-libs-gtk gsfonts gsfonts-x11 linux32 did that step fail? if you managed to download all those then where did you start running into problems?
<vegasmcpc> using a set of headphones that are known to be good
<crystufer2000> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<crystufer2000> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<cpk1> vegasmcpc: normally I would say check the alsamixer settings but it doesnt sound like something that alsamixer would cause...
<SolidSource> cpk1: adept installs the 32bit version...atleast according to my adept and he has the same sources.list
<atidem> hello
<vegasmcpc> alright, noob question, but how do i install something downloaded in .tar.gz
<vegasmcpc> namely firefox
<SolidSource> cpk1: any more thoughts? cause it makes no sense why it doesn't work
<cpk1> vegasmcpc: you need to get build-essential and then unpack it and then compile, or since firefox is in the repos you can just use adept/apt to install it
<vegasmcpc> where do i go for build-essential?
<dettoaltrimenti_> open Adept Manager, and type in build-essential
<cpk1> vegasmcpc: the same place you can get firefox =) new to ubuntu?
<vegasmcpc> cpk1: yes
<vegasmcpc> cpk1: about a day into it
<cpk1> vegasmcpc: most common apps you want you can have automagically installed for you
<cpk1> !repos | vegasmcpc
<ubotu> vegasmcpc: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<cpk1> that might help explain it to you better
<SolidSource> Defiant: sorry we couldn't get this to work....but there must be something different about your system...cause if it installed firefox on its own and such, theres something weird going on
<atidem> vegasmcpc: where did you download firefox? mozilla's server?
<vegasmcpc> atidem:
<vegasmcpc> yes
<Defiant> I don't know, one of the tuts I read even said that Firefox is installed by default
<vegasmcpc> thanks a lot for the help, guys
<cpk1> Defiant: i still think you should read that forum post and follow it to the tee (install 32bit ff like it says and ia32-lib-firefox-amd64)
<Defiant> I have tried all tuts I can find
<atidem> vegasmcpc: just untar and decompress file
<SolidSource> Defiant: well...its not installed by default
<Defiant> It was
<Defiant> I did not install it
<Defiant> it was hre
<Defiant> here
<cpk1> vegasmcpc: keep in mind for a new user compiling might be very confusing so always try to get a .deb first
<dettoaltrimenti_> vegasmcpc: if you're running kubuntu, under the k-menu go to system- adept manager, and you can get almost any program through that
<SolidSource> dpkc defiant: well again, don't know how
<vegasmcpc> dettoaltrimenti_: i looked for firefox in there
<cpk1> Defiant: I am fairly certain that 64bit comes with 64bit ff
<dettoaltrimenti_> it's there
<vegasmcpc> there were a bunch of language things, but i didn't see the whole thing
<cpk1> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Defiant> Yes it did that is what I have been saying
<cpk1> Defiant: so have you installed firefox32 and ia32-lib-firefox-amd64?
<Defiant> yes
<Defiant> and it still does not work
<SolidSource> vegasmcpc: you don't need build-essential for the firefox.tar.gz it has a shell script in it to install by
<dettoaltrimenti_> vegasmcpc: if it doesn't show up, in Adept go to adept->manage repositories.. and right click and "enable" the two lines that say Universe Multiverse, then press apply, then press Fetch Updates, and it should show up
<cpk1> Defiant: ok i'm confused at what point did that forum post how-to fail you?
<vegasmcpc> ok, big problem
<vegasmcpc> i tried installing firefox with adept
<vegasmcpc> adept locked up, i forget what the error said
<vegasmcpc> now trying to restart adept i get this error
<vegasmcpc> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<vegasmcpc> if i click ok it simply stops adept
<dettoaltrimenti_> open up the terminal and type "apt-get update"
<SolidSource> cpk1: again, we even tried swiftfox...yet it don't work in that either
<SolidSource> don't forget the sudo
<seven11> vegasmcpc: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<cpk1> SolidSource: again "didnt work" is way to vague and I also have no clue if there were any problems along the way or what steps you guys took
<dettoaltrimenti_> yeah vegasmcpc sorry type "sudo apt-get update" and see if that fixes the problem
<SolidSource> cpk1: ok first he tried installing ia32-java package...it crashed adept
<vegasmcpc> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<SolidSource> cpk1: tried running it in konsole, still no luck
<vegasmcpc> oops
<seven11> vegasmcpc: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a  in terminal
<vegasmcpc> : Type 'build-essential' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<SolidSource> cpk1: and yes we did dpkg --configure -a
<SolidSource> cpk1: then continued on to follow the how-to
<SolidSource> cpk1: when that failed we tried other things
<cpk1> did you ever get rid of sun's java?
<SolidSource> ia32 should have been uninstalled yes
<dettoaltrimenti_> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<cpk1> vegasmcpc: yeah you will want to delete that line =P
<SolidSource> ia32 for java****
<vegasmcpc> cpk1: how?
<cpk1> vegasmcpc: didnt you add it in?
<vegasmcpc> yea, in adept
<vegasmcpc> can't get into adept
<dettoaltrimenti_> vegasmcpc: did you do what seven11 said? type "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a" in the terminal?
<cpk1> vegasmcpc: so in konsole do kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<cpk1> or do what dettoaltrimenti_ said ^^
<vegasmcpc> ok, adept works again
<seven11> :)
<SolidSource> cpk1: so....?
<cpk1> ?
<vegasmcpc> thanks guys...sorry i'm a noob, i'm sure more stupid questions will be coming
<dettoaltrimenti_> so vegasmcpc: click on Fetch Updates, then search for firefox and you should find it
<vegasmcpc> dettoaltrimenti_: got firefox working now
<dettoaltrimenti_> vegasmcpc: awesome! I would use adept to get programs as often as possible, it's way easier than the other way
<vegasmcpc> dettoaltrimenti_: will do
<SolidSource> defiant: do "sudo apt-get remove --purge ia32-sun-java5-bin" to ensure its gone
<cpk1> I have a strong distrust of adept =P
<vegasmcpc> dettoaltrimenti_: this is only a media center pc...all that it needs to do is run a vnc server, run mplayer, run amarok, and have my huge raid5 array
<cpk1> its failed many an install for me
<vegasmcpc> lol...i'll be back for help when it comes to setting up the raid5 array
<dettoaltrimenti_> ah gotcha
<vegasmcpc> out of curiosity, is there a software raid option for linux?
<vegasmcpc> because i would much rather do that in case my motherboard dies after the thing is no longer being manufactured
<mosul> Hi. I updated the kubuntu but now when is starting is stop whith a single user screen as root. Then I press 'exit' and it continues with normal loading...
<vegasmcpc> i know that software raid makes a performance hit, but it's just a fileserver and media player
<dettoaltrimenti_> vegasmcpc yeah just go into adept and type raid
<vegasmcpc> sweet
<mosul> ... to grafical login. Any idea what's going on?
<vegasmcpc> i'm not looking forward to seeing how long this thing is going to take to format all of that
<vegasmcpc> 3.75tb usable raid5 arrays are nice, except when formatting them
<vegasmcpc> and syncing them
<vegasmcpc> then i get the fun of moving 1.8tb of stuff over to it across 100mbps ethernet
<cpk1> get gigabit nics they are only $10
<vegasmcpc> it's 4am
<vegasmcpc> i'm probably going to get one as soon as best buy opens
<pmjdebruijn> lo
<vegasmcpc> but for right now i might as well get a start
<cpk1> well you could just do it tomorrow =)
<vegasmcpc> i'm awake, i'm excited to finally have this thing running linux, i wanna work on it now
<cpk1> does cat 5 cut it for gigabit connections?
<vegasmcpc> yes, cpk1
<vegasmcpc> well
<vegasmcpc> cat5e does
<vegasmcpc> idk about regular cat5
<beran> helo
<beran> hello
<vegasmcpc> hi beran
<beran> hi vegasmcpc
<beran> It is my first time here...
<vegasmcpc> i really need to figure out what is up with this sound driver
<cntb> \o where is save sessions in systemsettings
<staar2> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2168648#post2168648 -- here typed my problem
<vegasmcpc> beran: welcome to the club
<beran> Thanks
<beran> do you speak French
<beran> ?
<luciano> can anyone point me to a tutorial to get japanese input working on a english kubuntu?
<beran> ???
<dettoaltrimenti_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<gigione> could any1 tell how to install me ati radeon 9600 in kubuntu 6.10 x86_64?
<gigione> pls
<cpk1> luciano: change the keyboard type?
<vegasmcpc> will i have much luck with drivers from asus?
<True_Friend> I can not build collection through amaroK i upgraded my system today to latest linux restricted modules after that amarok is giving this error
<gigione> any1?
<True_Friend> Sorry, the Collection Scan was aborted, since too many problems were encountered.
<True_Friend> Advice: A common source for this problem is a broken 'TagLib' package on your computer. Replacing this package may help fixing the issue.
<True_Friend> The following files caused problems:
<gigione> could any1 tell how to install my ati radeon 9600 in kubuntu 6.10 x86_64?
<luciano> not sure what you mean... im using a us keyboard, if that helps
<luciano> in windows i am able to change it...
<dettoaltrimenti_> staar2: that's no problem, totally normal. Is your computer going slow?
<cpk1> True_Friend: try "sudo aptitude reinstall libid3tag0"
<cpk1> True_Friend: and "sudo aptitude reinstall libtag1c2a"
<gigione> could any1 tell how to install drivers for my ati radeon 9600 in kubuntu 6.10 x86_64?
<True_Friend> ok i try
<cpk1> !ati | gigione
<ubotu> gigione: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<True_Friend> had anyone used latest amarok (on edgy i m)
<True_Friend> is it stable?
<shinigami> nvidia use glx or aiglx for beryl?
<dettoaltrimenti_> True_Friend: it's stable on edgy
<shinigami> !ati > gigione
<True_Friend> okiez
<True_Friend> thnx
<cpk1> True_Friend: I am using 1.4.4 with no problems
<shinigami> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shinigami> gigione: follow tat link
<gigione> thanks
<dettoaltrimenti_> True_Friend: are you sharing your files via samba/windows?
<True_Friend> nops
<True_Friend> amarok was just fine
<True_Friend> but today latest linux restricted moduels etc i installed and it is creating problem
<vegasmcpc> ok, there are linux drivers on asus' website for my sound card, i downloaded them....now what?
<cpk1> True_Friend: you try reinstalling those 2 packages yet?
<flippy> hi evry1
<True_Friend> what two packages?
<True_Friend> nops
<cpk1> [02:40:27]  <cpk1> True_Friend: try "sudo aptitude reinstall libid3tag0" [02:41:05]  <cpk1> True_Friend: and "sudo aptitude reinstall libtag1c2a"
<dettoaltrimenti_> vegasmcpc what kind of sound card do you have
<flippy> can someone walk me thru how burn an iso file?
<True_Friend> i tried first one
<True_Friend> it was not install
<True_Friend> but did not worked
<True_Friend> now i try 2nd one also
<ninHer> hi all
<premier_> does anyone here know anything about just in time compilers for java?
<cpk1> flippy: do you have k3b?
<premier_> or java optimization in general?
<flippy> yes
<vegasmcpc>  	ADI AD1986A Linux Driver for Linux.
<flippy> but
<vegasmcpc> oops, didn't mean to paste all of that, but i have an adi ad1986a
<vegasmcpc> some onboard p.o.s. i guess
<cpk1> flippy: easiest way is to right click it go to actions then burn with k3b
<vegasmcpc> but my problem is that whenever any sound plays there's a really high pitch squeal coming through
<vegasmcpc> and one of you guys recommended to update drivers
<vegasmcpc> which makes sense
<flippy> i need to do an md5sum
<flippy> checksum
<flippy> ?
<flippy> new to linux...
<cpk1> flippy: what are you burning?
<phretor> hi there
<flippy> xandros professional desktop
<dettoaltrimenti_> vegasmcpc: go into adept and make sure you have alsa-base installed, then click Full Upgrade then Apply Changes
<cpk1> flippy: ok, then you might want to do an md5 checksum to make sure it downloaded correctly
<phretor> (I've just switched from Debian to Ubuntu, actually Kubuntu, and I'm quite happy) Why does my distro runs fsck at *every* boot?
<flippy> yes ...that is my first problem
<flippy> how to do that
<cpk1> flippy: you need to get the number from where you downloaded i
<cpk1> it*
<flippy> have that
<vegasmcpc> ok, thanks dettoaltrimenti_
<flippy> from xandros ,. com
<typecast> phretor: does it find problems when doing fsck?
<vegasmcpc> can't at the moment though, adept is updating
<phretor> typecast: yes
<phretor> typecast: are they logged somewhere?
<cpk1> flippy: ok then run md5sum nameofthe.iso and compare the number it gives you to the number xandros gave you, they should be the same
<typecast> phretor: no, i don't think so
<typecast> phretor: maybe in /var/log/messages. but i don't think so
<vegasmcpc> dettoaltrimenti_: it won't let me click full upgrade
<phretor> typecast: so what to to? Re-run it again by CL?
<maxwel> ho low para todos
<flippy> it says to... Open a console window.
<cpk1> phretor: you arent worried that fsck is finding errors at every boot?
<typecast> phretor: you might want to boot into single user mode and rerun fsck
<typecast> phretor: what is CL?
<flippy> Type md5sum filename, where filename is the name of the file to check. File names are case-sensitive in Linux.
<cpk1> flippy: yeah, open up konsole and do that
<vegasmcpc> dettoaltrimenti_: i just had adept run like 120 updates, so that might be why
<phretor> typecast: sorry, CL = Command Line :
<phretor> cpk1: yes, I am worried
<True_Friend> cpk1: same problem i reinstalled both packages but invain
<True_Friend> any ideas?
<cpk1> phretor: a great tool is SMART, its a hdd diagnostic tool
<dettoaltrimenti_> vegasmcpc: then you have no upgradable packages available. If ALSA is installed, it's the latest release
<typecast> phretor: yes, but you have to boot into singe user mode
<typecast> phretor: there should be an entry in grub that should do that
<phretor> typecast: "recovery mode"?
<typecast> phretor: yes
<flippy> really not faliar with using console yet
<flippy> familiar
<vegasmcpc> dettoaltrimenti_: any suggestions on my sound card?
<cpk1> flippy: where is the iso located?
<phretor> as a side note, I'm quite annoyed by the huge amount of modules that udev loads at boot (modules such as the wifi-driver that I really do not need anytime since it consumes power)
<flippy> in a zip file on my desktop
<cpk1> flippy: ok so do md5sum Desktop/nameofthe.zip
<cpk1> from inside konsole
<flippy> 'file:///home/phil/Desktop/xandros-41-professional-installation-trial/xandros-41-professional-installation-trial.iso
<typecast> phretor: you can block the modules you don't need via /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<cpk1> flippy: oh then it would be md5sum Desktop/xandros-41-professional-installation-trial/xandros-41-professional-installation-trial.iso
<vegasmcpc> dettoaltrimenti_: the thing is, i have a sound driver from asus...isn't there a way that i can install it?
<vegasmcpc> dettoaltrimenti_: what if the alsa driver has some kind of conflict with this particular card?
<vegasmcpc> also, how do i install mplayer?  i don't see it in adept
<dettoaltrimenti_> vegasmcpc: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=179322 the solution is near the bottom of the page
<cpk1> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<phretor> typecast: I'd need to umount / before but it is currently busy - any idea?
<stimey> can someone help me migrate my gmail to evolution
<flippy> 2dffd9fe6173311e857762f3721e398b ok got this number...now i compare to the number they have on website?
<typecast> phretor: try "mount -o remount,ro /"
<cpk1> phretor: easiest way to force a fsck is to use tune2fs
<cpk1> flippy: yes, they should be the same
<flippy> ok brb
<typecast> phretor: if you did that you can savely perform the fsck
<phretor> cpk1: I actually dislike to "force" something :)
<beran> Could you say me how I can install fireFox and verify-it?
<typecast> phretor: if it still complains perform fsck -f /dev/partition
<vegasmcpc> damn...i did not want to see update bios in the necessary steps...i don't even own a floppy drive
<vegasmcpc> erm
<vegasmcpc> i have a drive
<vegasmcpc> just no disks
<cpk1> phretor: well thats what you are doing right now =)
<phretor> cpk1: :-\
<typecast> phretor: but never do a fsck on a partition that it is mounted read-write
<cpk1> phretor: ext3 usually does a fsck every 30 mounts, use tune2fs to set the mount count to 99, then it will fsck on the next reboot
<beran> ooo
<phretor> anyway I'm getting this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2061145
<vegasmcpc> this was one of the steps: -Put "options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1 model=3stack" to "/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base".
<vegasmcpc> how would i go about doing that?
<cpk1> vegasmcpc: kdesu kate /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<dettoaltrimenti_> my wireless card, eth1, is showing up in network settings, but I'm unable to enable it. I'm on a HP pavilion dv6000 laptop. Any help?
<cpk1> dettoaltrimenti_: sudo ifup eth1 work?
<vegasmcpc> so i just add the stuff in the first set of quotes onto the end of the file?
<dettoaltrimenti_> cpk1 ifup: interface eth1 already configured
<phretor> I did `mount -o remount,ro /` but it replies me with "mount: / is busy"
<cpk1> dettoaltrimenti_: iwlist eth1 scan give any results?
<cpk1> phretor: tune2fs -C 99 is an easy way to do fsck and is safe =)
<cpk1> phretor: of course you will have to reboot
<vegasmcpc> i got this error when trying to save
<vegasmcpc> The document could not be saved, as it was not possible to write to file:///etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.
<vegasmcpc> Check that you have write access to this file or that enough disk space is available.
<phretor> cpk1: nice
<cpk1> vegasmcpc: you did kdesu kate?
<phretor> cpk1: got it!
<dettoaltrimenti_> cpk1 no scan results
<anything> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl#head-3061c16ffd1230560d9fd97fe97d0a1ce9e89988
<cpk1> dettoaltrimenti_: I assume there really is a signal in range? what does lshw say about the ccard?
<vegasmcpc> no, i just opened it from the gui because when i tried to kdesu i got this error
<vegasmcpc> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<vegasmcpc>   Major opcode:  144
<vegasmcpc>   Minor opcode:  3
<vegasmcpc>   Resource id:  0x0
<cpk1> it should still open it i think even with that error
<dettoaltrimenti_> cpk1: yes there is wireless in range. What would the card be under lshw?
<vegasmcpc> Failed to open device
<vegasmcpc> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<vegasmcpc>   Major opcode:  144
<vegasmcpc>   Minor opcode:  3
<vegasmcpc>   Resource id:  0x0
<vegasmcpc> Failed to open device
<b0rt> hi there
<cpk1> dettoaltrimenti_: it will probably be listed under "network"
<vegasmcpc> i got it to work
<cpk1> vegasmcpc: just use nano then: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<phretor> cpk1: anyway, the system *already* do fsck at *every* boot; unfortunately, the result is always the same "Not automatically fixing this."
<dettoaltrimenti_> cpk1: it doesn't show up. There is *-bridge, with the logical name eth0, but no wireless card
<b0rt> i got problems with apt, how may i unblock sources.list to correct the wrong lines?
<vegasmcpc> actually, cpk1, i just went in through the gui and chose edit as root from the actions menu
<vegasmcpc> brb, gotta reboot
<cpk1> dettoaltrimenti_: do sudo lshw
<cpk1> vegasmcpc: why?
<b0rt> how can i edit sources.list ?
<b0rt> any1 could tell me?
<cpk1> b0rt: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<b0rt> huh thanks ^^
<crazy_penguin> Hello
<dettoaltrimenti_> cpk1: same results
<cpk1> I hate troubleshooting wireless cards ><
<b0rt> whats "kdesu" btw cpk1
<cpk1> kde su
<Jucato> !kdesu | b0rt
<ubotu> b0rt: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<dettoaltrimenti_> b0rt if you want to know what something does, look at the manual. in the terminal, type "man (whatever" like "man kdesu"
<b0rt> thanks =)
<b0rt> sorry im so newb
<cpk1> dettoaltrimenti_: see if eth0 can scan (iwlist scan)
<b0rt> but it didnt work
<dettoaltrimenti_> it's ok... manual reading is one of the major pastimes of linux users
<b0rt> b0rt@b0rtsh0p:~$ kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<b0rt> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<dettoaltrimenti_> cpk1: interface doesn't support scanning for 'lo' and 'eth0', eth1: no scan results
<Jucato> b0rt: ignore those X Error: BadDevice messages
<b0rt> ok i ignore but still cant edit sources list
<cpk1> but why doesnt lshw know what it is!
<cpk1> argh
<cpk1> b0rt: why not?
<b0rt> Failed to open device
<b0rt> after that error
<Jucato> b0rt: Kate doesn't launch?
<b0rt> doesnt
<dettoaltrimenti_> b0rt: it should prompt you fore your password after the errors, then give some more errors then pop up
<b0rt> may I paste 10 lines error?
<cpk1> b0rt: no, use pastebin
<Jucato> !pastebin | b0rt
<ubotu> b0rt: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dettoaltrimenti_> cpk1: I tried configuring the card using the instructions here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 using ndiswrapper
<cpk1> dettoaltrimenti_: how do you know you needed ndiswrapper? do you already know what kind of card it is?
<flippy> exactly what do i need to type in the console to do an md5sum for this file on my desktop?xandros-41-professional-installation-trial.zipr this...
<alfatau> hello, i installed a fresh kubuntu. i would want my wireless card starts turned off at bootstrap, while now everytime i've to turn it off. what could i do?
<vegasmcpc> sound driver works!!!!
<dettoaltrimenti_> cpk1 I googled 'hp pavilion dv6000 wireless ubuntu' and it seemed like a lot of people had the same problem as me, and this was a solution
<vegasmcpc> thank you all so much
<b0rt> cpk1:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6201/
<dettoaltrimenti_> cpk1 but I can find out the type of card if you need to know
<flippy>  md5sum Desktop/xandros-41-professional-installation-trial.zip
<b0rt> Jucato: any idea why i cant edit the file?
<flippy>  md5sum Desktop/xandros-41-professional-installation-trial.zip
<cpk1> dettoaltrimenti_: that is a pretty old post =P
<flippy> got it now
<flippy> its checking
<_Ace2016_> Hi all
<_Ace2016_> anyone know where i can get an ogm video? a video in ogm format of anything
<b0rt> i got an error trying to update, install or remove saying line 42 isnt rite
<_Ace2016_> but not porn
<Jucato> b0rt: not really.. try this. in Konqueror, go to /etc/apt/ then right-click on the sources.list file, select Actions -> Edit as Root
<b0rt> i think i added edgy repository by accident
<cpk1> _Ace2016_: make one yourself?
<_Ace2016_> cpk1: how?
<vegasmcpc> what repository do i need for mplayer?
<vegasmcpc> it says multiverse repository in the faq
<Jucato_> !info mplayer | vegasmcpc
<ubotu> vegasmcpc: mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3461 kB, installed size 8624 kB
<vegasmcpc> !component multiverse
<cpk1> _Ace2016_: ffmpeg should convert a video you have to ogm
<vegasmcpc> damn didn't work
<_Ace2016_> cpk1: how?
<cpk1> dettoaltrimenti_: it would be nice to be certain of what we are dealing with =P
<flippy> ok the num
<_Ace2016_> cpk1: know how i can convert an mpeg to ogm?
<crystufer2000> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<cpk1> _Ace2016_: first, do you have ffmpeg?
<b0rt> Jucato_: it w0rked just fine =) thanks
<vegasmcpc> i just need to know how to add the component multiverse
<_Ace2016_> yes
<vegasmcpc> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<alfatau> hello, i installed a fresh kubuntu. i would want my wireless card starts turned off at bootstrap, while now everytime i've to turn it off by pressing the wifi button on my laptop. what could i do?
<cpk1> dettoaltrimenti_: but i guess we can double check to make sure the drivers installed correctly with ndiswrapper. does ndiswrapper -l show the correct driver?
<dettoaltrimenti_> cpk1: no, it says bcmwl5a: invalid driver!
<dettoaltrimenti_> cpk1: I'm also trying to find the name of the wireless card for you
<cpk1> dettoaltrimenti_: well that could be the first problem =)
<dettoaltrimenti_> cpk1 I still can't find a site saying what the card is, but I've read a lot of posts saying that the dv6000 has a 'broadcom' wireless card
<cpk1> dettoaltrimenti_: there are lots of broadcoms, but we might as well remove the nonworking driver do sudo ndiswrapper -e bcmwl5a
<cpk1> dettoaltrimenti_: then put all the files from the windows driver .exe into one folder
<cpk1> or if its just an inf put it into a folder
<dettoaltrimenti_> cpk1 it was in lshw, sorry :) *-network DISABLED broadcom corporation- do you need any other info from lshw?
<cpk1> dettoaltrimenti_: product?
<dettoaltrimenti_> cpk1: it just says Broadcom Corporation
<cpk1> pciid?
<_Ace2016_> cpk1: i did it, using mencoder
<dettoaltrimenti_> physical id: 0; serial: 00:14a5:cf:71:be cpk1
<crystufer2000> OMFG!!! Beryl is amazing!
<vegasmcpc> i was trying to mount a windows share and i got this error:
<vegasmcpc> [mntent] : warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<vegasmcpc> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.1.66/Storage,
<vegasmcpc>        missing codepage or other error
<vegasmcpc>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<vegasmcpc>        dmesg | tail  or so
<crystufer2000> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<andremarte> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<crystufer2000> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<extern> how can I set the gamma in xorg.conf file? If I set it through system settings->monitor & display->gamma, then it ruins my xorg.conf file and next time I restart my computer, the monitor doesn't show anything. I've set "gamma 1.17" in the monitor section, but when the kde starts, the monitor still displays it incorrectly, while monitor & display settings show the gamma value as 1.17. If I move the slider back and forth, so it is still 1.17 and
<extern> push apply, then everything is displayed properly
<b0rt> how is supossed to be installed a graphics driver, i see a install.sh in the driver folder...
<extern> add execute permission to install.sh and run it
<extern> chmod +x install.sh
<andremarte> !italiano
<cpk1> dettoaltrimenti_: businfo numbers
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<b0rt> extern it has x permission
<extern> then run it
<b0rt> sorry to be such an idiot... how??
<andremarte> !chat
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<extern> either clicck it
<extern> or go to its location in konsole
<extern> and type ./install.sh
<andremarte> !italia chat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about italia chat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<b0rt> thanks! ^^ (clicking didnt w0rk)
<dettoaltrimenti_> cpk1: pci@03:00.0
<cpk1> dettoaltrimenti_: get this driver http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareDownloadIndex?softwareitem=ob-45290-1&lc=en&cc=sg&dlc=en&product=3245619&os=228&lang=en
<dettoaltrimenti_> cpk1: should I unzip it and get certain files?
<b0rt> extern: it run, then ask, then fails to install : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6203/
<cpk1> dettoaltrimenti_: once you get it unzip it all into a folder like I_hate_broadcom or something
<b0rt> no compiler
<b0rt> :S
<dettoaltrimenti_> heh
<extern> type in konsole sudo apt-get install build-essential
<cpk1> dettoaltrimenti_: you already removed the old driver right?
<b0rt> ic...
<b0rt> ^.^U
<b0rt> damnit it keeps failing on driver install
<shinigami> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<noel> Greetings folks. Are there any ALSA helpers out there?
<dettoaltrimenti> cpk1: what was the last thing you said? I have the files on a folder on my desktop now
<b0rt> its not ati or nvidia its intel gm915
<b0rt> on laptop
<cpk1> dettoaltrimenti: did you remove the old driver you tried installing previously?
<b0rt> cannot compile intel driver http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6205/
<extern> you probably need to install kernel headers and kernel sources packages
<extern> find them with adept
<noel> I am trying to get ROSEGARDEN up and running. My problem is the soundcard. I need an aLSA driver. Here is the link, but where is the driver-file? http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=C-Media&card=.&chip=CMI8338%2C+CMI8738%2C+CMI8768&module=cmipci
<dettoaltrimenti> cpk1 yes
<cpk1> dettoaltrimenti: so ndiswrapper -l returns nothing?
<dettoaltrimenti> cpk1 it returns device (14U4:4311) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx) should I get rid of that one too?
<noel> C Media 18738/pci for those interested.
<cpk1> dettoaltrimenti: thats the linux driver... do this echo 'blacklist bcm43xx' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<b0rt> wow how wise u are
<b0rt> =P
<dettoaltrimenti> cpk1: ok it says 'blacklist bcm43xx'
<noel> help
<b0rt> extern:  do i have to reb00t for kernels?
<b0rt> i installed latest and keep me saying same thing
<cpk1> dettoaltrimenti: "cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" to make sure it says bcm43xx is blacklisted then reboot to disable it (that file only affects things at boot)
<Linux_Galore> noel: if you have alsa and you do the driver is already there
<dettoaltrimenti> cpk1: it shows up. Also is i2c_i801- I shouldn't worry about that should I
<cpk1> dettoaltrimenti: probably not heh
<Linux_Galore> noel: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-11-generic/include/config/snd/cmipci
<noel> Linux_Galore: ROSEGARDEN says no driver?
<Linux_Galore> noel: who cares the driver is there, check yourself
<dettoaltrimenti> cpk1 ok restarted
<Linux_Galore> noel: when is rosegarden complaing ??
<noel> Linux_Galore: if the driver is there, would you have any suggestions for getting it to be recognised by ROSEGARDEN?
<cpk1> dettoaltrimenti: ok sudo ndiswrapper - i path/to/file.inf
<cpk1> -i
<cpk1> ignore that space i put in on accident
<b0rt> is that what i need? kernel-devel -> This is a dummy package that will install all possible packages required to hack comfortably on the kernel.
<Linux_Galore> noel: why does rosegarden need a driver it should just talk to alsa
<b0rt> i guess not
<Linux_Galore> noel: alsa manages the drivers
<dettoaltrimenti> cpk1 to bcmwl5.inf?
<Linux_Galore> noel: did you compile rosegarden or is it a package
<cpk1> dettoaltrimenti: is that what you extracted from the link I gave you?
<noel> Linux_Galore: package
<dettoaltrimenti> cpk1 yeah
<cpk1> then yes
<Linux_Galore> noel: of the ubuntu repo ??
<cpk1> and then do ndiswrapper -l to make sure it worked
<noel> yes
<Linux_Galore> noel: ok does your sound work ?
<noel> Linux_Galore:yes
<Linux_Galore> noel: then its a settinf problem with rosegarden
<noel> Linux_Galore: i shall test the sound now, give me 1 minute.
<dettoaltrimenti> cpk1 when I tried to install the driver it said "Driver bcmwl5 is already installed" and it doesn't show up in ndiswrapper -l
<dettoaltrimenti> cpk1 and now eth1 isn't showing up in network settings :(
<P0x90> Hi, there. This is my first try of Kubuntu. It looks kckin' ass !!!
<cpk1> dettoaltrimenti: try sudo ndiswrapper -r bcmwl5
<gansinho> hello, does anybody knows if the kubuntu bleeding package has still development packages or just the final releases?
<gansinho> bleeding edge packages
<dettoaltrimenti> cpk1 ok I removed and reinstalled. Should I try to restart and see if it works now?
<noel> Linux_Galore: no sound!
<cpk1> dettoaltrimenti: no need
<cpk1> but its not done yet
<dettoaltrimenti> ok
<cpk1> dettoaltrimenti: "sudo depmod -a" then when that finishes "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<dettoaltrimenti> ok
<Linux_Galore> noel: configure your sound then
<cpk1> dettoaltrimenti: once thats done sudo ifdown eth1 (or whatever the interface is called) and then sudo ifup eth1
<dettoaltrimenti> cpk1, actually somewhere along the line eth1 disappeared
<cpk1> dettoaltrimenti: try wlan0
<dettoaltrimenti> nope cpk1- and it's not showing up in network settings
<dettoaltrimenti> but it still shows up on lshw
<cpk1> as?
<dettoaltrimenti> network UNCLAIMED
<cpk1> ndiswrapper -l shows the driver?
<dettoaltrimenti> bcmwl5: driver installed; device (14E4:4311) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<noel> Linux_Galore: OK sound is now happening.
<cpk1> urgh
<cpk1> the bcm43xx didnt get blacklisted
<fannagoganna> hi, wondering if anyone could help me when i install my audio CD
<fannagoganna> i get the following error when i try to access the drive, "Device doesn't have read permissions for this account. Check the read permissions on the device."
<cpk1> cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist says what dettoaltrimenti?
<dettoaltrimenti> at the very bottom it says blacklist bcm43xx (cpk1)
<noel> Linux_Galore:ROSEGARDEN gives me the following promt on start-up. "Sequencer startup has failed. MIDI subsystem has failed to initialise."
<cpk1> dettoaltrimenti: the folder with the .inf only has one .inf and .sys right?
<mkay__>  hi guys. i installed edgy. my problm is, that my pci and usb dont work. in dapper i have startet with usb=bios pci=bios in the kernel-parameters. how i have to start in edgy?
<dettoaltrimenti> cpk1 no it actually has a lot of .sys files
<dettoaltrimenti> should I take out the .inf and .sys files and just put it on the desktop, and then remove and reinstall the driver?
<installKubuntu> Hello
<dettoaltrimenti> cpk1 but there is only 1 file named bcmwl5.sys
<cpk1> dettoaltrimenti: yeah just have the .inf and .sys that you are using be in a folder
<cpk1> and yes remove and reinstall =X
<cpk1> guess I should of made sure of that
<installKubuntu> I try to install Kubuntu on my box. I was on Ubuntu just before and I was getting sick of gnome, so I wanted to switch. I installed kubuntu-desktop, but some features didn't work (media manager, etc). So I downloaded a fresh iso of kubuntu-6.10
<installKubuntu> Did I say Hello ? :D
<installKubuntu> Hello everybody
<installKubuntu> So now, my problem is on the mount point selection screen
<installKubuntu> I have 1 partition dedicated to the root (/)
<installKubuntu> and I got a great message : you don't have root filesystem, select one ...
<vegasmcpc> hey guys, i screwed up my computer
<vegasmcpc> i installed the dmraid drivers, and now when starting up it says can't find raid disks and kicks me to a command prompt
<vegasmcpc> erm
<vegasmcpc> termina
<vegasmcpc> terminal
<vegasmcpc> and...i don't know how to undo what i did
<dettoaltrimenti> ok cpk1 I reinstalled doing what you said, did depmod and modprobe, still doesn't show up under iwconfig
<noel> HELP anyone please. How do I turn MIDI on? ROSEGARDEN gives me the following promt on start-up. "Sequencer startup has failed. MIDI subsystem has failed to initialise."
<cpk1> =S hrmmm
<installKubuntu> noel
<installKubuntu> try to install timidity I think
<vegasmcpc> anybody able to help on the removing a driver issue?
<noel> installKubuntu:yes?
<vegasmcpc> i can't get into kde
<cpk1> dettoaltrimenti: what is the output of ndiswrapper -l?
<noel> installKubuntu: what is timidity?
<installKubuntu> noel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiHardwareSynthesisSetup?highlight=%28midi%29, if your card support hardware midi
<installKubuntu> noel: and timidity if it doesn't : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo?highlight=%28midi%29
<dettoaltrimenti> same as it was before cpk1: bcmwl5: driver installed, alternate driver: bcm43xx(which is the one on the blacklist file)
<noel> installKubuntu: thenks I shall have a read :)
<installKubuntu> I tried the french tutorial and it did work for me to play midi files
<installKubuntu> I d'ont know if the english one will work, but I think so ;)
<vegasmcpc> ah fuck it, i haven't done anything much with this one, i'll just reinstall
<cpk1> dettoaltrimenti: nothing else?
<dettoaltrimenti> cpk1 nope
<cpk1> dettoaltrimenti: lshw what does it say the id is now?
<installKubuntu> Nobody has an idea for my bugged install of kubuntu ? :'(
<dettoaltrimenti> cpk1 found the problem I think- when I try modprobe, it says FATAL: Module bcmwl5 not found
<vegasmcpc> installKubuntu, what's wrong with it?
<dettoaltrimenti> cpk1 the id is still 0
<vegasmcpc> i probably won't know, i'm just curious
<cpk1> dettoaltrimenti: yeah that would be bad =)
<dettoaltrimenti> cpk1 and also if this helps in /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper I read "alias wlan0 ndiswrapper" and that's it
<installKubuntu> vegasmcpc: At the moutpoint selection screen (step 5/6), it tells me that I didn't select a root filesystem mount point
<installKubuntu> except that I have one
<vegasmcpc> wait, are you doing an upgrade install?
<installKubuntu> no
<installKubuntu> install, short
<cpk1> dettoaltrimenti: that means it should show up as wlan0 i think
<vegasmcpc> what filesystem did you use?
<installKubuntu> from my fresh downloaded kubuntu-6.10 CD
<cpk1> but wwe are exhausting my knowledge here
<installKubuntu> yeah : 1337 hour :D
<cpk1> and I am getting tired =\
<vegasmcpc> oh, it's 13:37 there?
<vegasmcpc> where you from, installKubuntu?
<installKubuntu> vegasmcpc: It is reiserfs i Think
<installKubuntu> vegasmcpc: from France
<installKubuntu> I'll check
<vegasmcpc> i'd try reformatting it in ext3 or jfs
<installKubuntu> vegasmcpc: yes, reiserfs
<vegasmcpc> those are the only filesystems that i've had work, and they never gave me problems
<vegasmcpc> if you don't have anything particularly important on the disk, reformat it in ext3 or jfs
<installKubuntu> vegasmcpc: :'(, It was working using reiserfs on my ubuntu and debian before :(
<installKubuntu> I'll try that
<gansinho> please I want to know if the KDE bleeding edge sources are regular sources for KDE or if they have beta packages
<vegasmcpc> i might be totally off, i'm pretty much a noob
<vegasmcpc> but yea, reiser isn't that much of a performance increase, i'd stick with stuff that's known to work with kubuntu
<installKubuntu> no no, nothing important at all... My old root filesystem completely screwed up ... (I've made a great mistake and began to rm -rf in it ... No more /bin, /dev, etc... LOL
<SlimG> KTorrent 2.1 only list leechers while seeding a completed torrent, why?
<vegasmcpc> if you run the kubuntu livecd reiserfs isn't an option...that's a bad sign for using that filesystem
<vegasmcpc> SlimG...you don't have to connect to the seeders, so ktorrent probably doesn't have you connect
<vegasmcpc> no reason for it to look for seeders on a torrent you're seeding
<noel> installKubuntu: how do I download timidity in ubuntu 6.10?
<vegasmcpc> !timidity
<ubotu> timidity: Software sound renderer (MIDI sequencer, MOD player). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.13.2-7.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 534 kB, installed size 1716 kB
<vegasmcpc> ah...i was wondering what that was
<installKubuntu> you must add the universe repository to your sources.list/adept
<vegasmcpc> noel, are you connected to the universe and multiverse?
<installKubuntu> and then select/install timidity :D
<installKubuntu> or maybe timidity++, don't remember the package name
<crystufer2000> Hey guys, how do I download something on konquerer without it opening in kate?
<cpk1> right click save as
<noel> vegasmcpc: according to the repositories I am, but I do not see in in the download manager
<vegasmcpc> i don't really like konqueror
<SlimG> vegasmcpc: When i have shared my ratio (>1) I need to see that there's other seeders available at the torrent so it won't die when i remove the torrent from seeding
<cpk1> dettoaltrimenti: sorry but i think this might be beyond my expertise =\
<installKubuntu> vegasmcpc: that was the reiserfs ! Thanks. How can I report a "bug" ?
<cpk1> dettoaltrimenti: might be worth trying a newer ndiswrapper?
<vegasmcpc> idk that it's necessarily a bug...i think that it's just a lack of support
<crystufer2000> cpk1: That won't work when it's  php or whatever.
<installKubuntu> vegasmcpc: that's why I used " :D
<vegasmcpc> but i'm not sure how to...i've only been using this stuff for like 2 days
<installKubuntu> ok
<vegasmcpc> i know the install process pretty well, seeing as i've screwed up a few times and just said screw it and reinstalled
<noel> installKubuntu: cannot find timidity!
<vegasmcpc> lol...first time i did it i think i misspelled what i wanted for a user name
<installKubuntu> noel: did you add the universe repository ?
<vegasmcpc> couldn't get in
<dettoaltrimenti> cpk1, I have the newest but I'm going to uninstall everything and try again fresh, see if the same steps work. Losing eth1 on iwconfig worries me though- I hope I get that back when I uninstall everything
<noel> installKubuntu: I think i have always had the universe repository.
<cpk1> dettoaltrimenti: the interface didnt work anyways...
<vegasmcpc> man, i wish there was support for my newer wireless card in my laptop
<vegasmcpc> noel
<dettoaltrimenti> cpk1 and also can you tell me where modprobe.conf is supposed to be?
<vegasmcpc> add multiverse
<installKubuntu> vegasmcpc: ROFL .... It is now saying : creation of the reiserfs filesystem for the / mountpoint
<vegasmcpc> o.O
<installKubuntu> vegasmcpc: I find the whole filesystem partitioning flags is a mess
<vegasmcpc> installKubuntu...use hd-kill every time you reformat
<vegasmcpc> gets rid of everything
<vegasmcpc> takes a few minutes extra, but less bs
<gansinho> please, someon that installed Kubuntu (I used to have ubuntu and installed kubuntu-desktop via apt-get) could say to me if the repo deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest edgy main is in the sources, please!
<installKubuntu> vegasmcpc: In cfdisk, it'll show you that your fs is a reiser one, even if you formatted it as a ext3 using mkfs.ext3 ...
<cpk1> dettoaltrimenti: hah guess what has been staring me in the face this whole time
<cpk1> dettoaltrimenti: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Edgy?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29
<installKubuntu> don't have it on the kubuntu cd
<installKubuntu> but i'll remember
<installKubuntu> I think there are too much data duplication for the partitions/fs
<installKubuntu> And they can be totally different
<vegasmcpc> yea, it's the exact same problem that they have when reformatting for winblows...sometimes you'll end up having like 2 or 3 windows options when you start up
<vegasmcpc> yup
<installKubuntu> this is how i screwed my old LVM system ...
<vegasmcpc> best to completely fdisk or hd-kill stuff like that
<vegasmcpc> lvm?
<installKubuntu> Logical Volum Manager
<vegasmcpc> ah
<installKubuntu> I got one with 2 partition over 2 disks
<vegasmcpc> man...i just reinstalled kubuntu, now i get to play with the sound card again
<vegasmcpc> that sucked
<installKubuntu> and the old fs flags was : reiserfs .
<installKubuntu> So ubuntu at the install detected those /dev/hd partition as reiserfs fs, and not as part of LVM
<installKubuntu> ubuntu put them in the /etc/fstab... And at each boot, i got errors while those blocks devices where scanned ... Since they were part of the LVM, some directories pointed to data stored ine the other partition
<Hrvoje> how can i limit upload bandwith on specific port ?
<installKubuntu> I didn't verify if those devices were those on the LVM and I did a fsck.reiserfs --rebuild-tree on each ... 40 GB data screwed, yay
<installKubuntu> Hrvoje: With the software you use, if it can do it. Otherwise you may install Quality of Service (QoS) package and maybe recompile your kernel :/
<Hrvoje> installKubuntu: can i do it somehow with iptables?
<installKubuntu> Hrvoje: I wanted the same feature, and that what we told me... I looked a little in documentation, and it was huge... So I gave up
<installKubuntu> Hrvoje: maybe with a patch for iptable to support QoS, but not iptables raw
<installKubuntu> I think
<installKubuntu> I didn't look for 2 years about this problem
<installKubuntu> it may have changed :D
<dettoaltrimenti> cpk1 excellent
<Hrvoje> why is it so complicated?
<Hrvoje> i only want to limit my outbound trafic on port 5555 to 100KB/s
<installKubuntu> Because the kernel and iptables dev didn't think it was a killer feature for everybody
<Hrvoje> on eth0
<noel> installKubuntu: i have added universe, multiverse, and still cannot see "Timidity"?
<installKubuntu> Hrvoje: I understand you right, i wanted the same
<installKubuntu> noel : did you make an update ?
<gansinho> installKubuntu: please help me, I'm asking here for a long time and I just need a simple info... my english is not very good and I just want to knwo if the  repo deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest edgy main has final versions of the packages ( a stable repository for kubuntu) or if it's filled with "beta" packages
<Hrvoje> installKubuntu: i'm using ubuntu as internet gateway, so users kill my connection, so i want to limit global bandwith...
<installKubuntu> gansinho: sorry, i don't know if 'ill help you :/ I really don't know
<installKubuntu> Hrvoje: buy a server with unlimited bandwitdh
<installKubuntu> just joking ;D
<Hrvoje> installKubuntu: XD
<ulises> alguien habla espaol??
<gansinho> installKubuntu: why? I said something wrong?
<installKubuntu> I got the same problem, i wanted to limit my apache2 server, but ... It was too long to do it. But maybe it is simpler
<vegasmcpc> anybody in here know how to set up software raid?
<installKubuntu> gansinho: lol no, but i don't know your repository :D
<installKubuntu> gansinho: I use the base ubuntu.com repository
<vegasmcpc> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<dettoaltrimenti> cpk1 ok wlan0 is showing up, the card is working! and I set up my pppoeconf for the wireless router... but when I try to connect to the wireless it says 'connection failed.' I'm extremely close. any ideas?
<installKubuntu> lvm is great \o/
<gansinho> installKubuntu: and could you check please if this repo is by default in your sources?
<installKubuntu> I'm still on the live CD lol :
<installKubuntu> :D
<installKubuntu> i'll check
<gansinho> thanks!
<Alllex> Hey everyone- can anyone tell me how I can compiler Java on Kubuntu 6.10?
<installKubuntu> no, i get : archive.ubuntu.com
<installKubuntu> to compile java ?
<installKubuntu> with the javac command
<installKubuntu> you can have it with some jdk packages
<dettoaltrimenti> alllex: open adept and type in java compiler
<Alllex> K
<noel> installKubuntu: System,Administration,Software Sources.
<vegasmcpc> installKubuntu, is lvm what i'm going to want for software raid?
<gansinho> installKubuntu: thanks!
<installKubuntu> It can do it
<noel> installKubuntu: Now I am using the synaptic package manager
<installKubuntu> But i think the soft raid is better for that
<dettoaltrimenti> gcj is a good graphic compiler
<installKubuntu> ok noel
<vegasmcpc> basically, i want to make sure that if this motherboard dies after it's out of manufacturing, i want to be able to take the raid5 array out and use it on another mobo
<vegasmcpc> soft raid...do i get that through adept?
<installKubuntu> don't know :D
<installKubuntu> never used it
<vegasmcpc> what do you use lvm for?
<installKubuntu> I always raw partition or LVm
<vegasmcpc> brb, switching back to my freshly resurrected linux box
<Alllex> Whenever I try to "Run as root" It says the password is wrong- even after I do "sudo passwd root"?
<installKubuntu> but with lvm on 2 disk, you can use the strip mode (one data go one 1 disk, 1 data on another).. So it looks like raid for me
<mart81> have we all voted already?
<installKubuntu> Alllex: sudo su ; passwd
<dettoaltrimenti> how can I check if my wlan0 is connected to the router through the terminal?
<installKubuntu> sudo su => you'll log into root mode. Then, as root, you change the root passwd :)
<installKubuntu> dettoaltrimenti: sudo iwconfig
<installKubuntu> dettoaltrimenti: sudo iwconfig wlan0
<Alllex> Ah, I've done that. Now it says "Conversation with su failed"?
<installKubuntu> and if you see AP : 01:23:...., then you're connected
<installKubuntu> Alllex: my command was some bad ass one, sorry
<installKubuntu> juste type sudo su, then in the root prompt, type passwd
<Alllex> k?
<Alllex> "sudo su" doesn't do anything for me?
<installKubuntu> really ?
<installKubuntu> that's bad :D
<pagux> I am back on public demand
<installKubuntu> what does it do ?
<Alllex> Nothing- it just goes blank for a milli-second and then it comes uyp with the "$" again..
<installKubuntu> yes
<installKubuntu> type id :
<installKubuntu> id
<milian> hello, how do I change the language kmail checks my spelling in? I usually write german mails which get checked correctly but as soon as I write english mails, pretty much all is red ;) I cant find the proper configuration...
<Alllex> K
<installKubuntu> Alllex: what does it tell you ?
<Alllex> I'm root for "Gid" "Uid" and "Groups"
<installKubuntu> ok, the you're root
<installKubuntu> then **
<milian> in the language dropdown of the spell checker window I only see ngerman, ndeutsch and ogerman and odeutsch
<milian> ...
<installKubuntu> so type : passwd
<installKubuntu> and you can change the root passwd ;)
<Alllex> Ah K
<installKubuntu> milian: maybe there is a package to install ?
<Alllex> Still says "Conversation with us failed"?
<installKubuntu> milian: maybe aspell-en, or so ?
<milian> well, I'm already searching for the appropriate package which could be missing but I dont have a clue
<installKubuntu> milian: i'll check
<milian> i'll too
<milian> aspell-en is installed
<installKubuntu> Alllex: conversation with us failed ?
<milian> ah, i think I got it - i have to pick aspell in kcontrol for spell checking
<installKubuntu> Alllex: can you copy paste your terminal from the time you type sudo su, and then change the passwd please ?
<Alllex> Sorry- it's "Conversationg with SU failed"
<Alllex> k
<Alllex> root@alex-desktop:/home/alex# sudo su
<Alllex> root@alex-desktop:/home/alex# passwd
<Alllex> Enter new UNIX password:
<Alllex> Retype new UNIX password:
<Alllex> passwd: password updated successfully
<Alllex> root@alex-desktop:/home/alex#
<milian> yes, installKubuntu - it works now
<milian> thanks :)
<installKubuntu> milian: great :D I couldn't even try to look for it as i was doing smthg else
<Alllex> I'm certain it's something to do with the time I accidently changed my username without changing the home directory and couldn't log in. Ever since I sorted that problem this has happened...
<Alllex> Is there anyway I can just reinstall Kubuntu?
<installKubuntu> Alllex: yes, plug the CD :D
<mart81> have we all voted yet on fridge?
<installKubuntu> Alllex: but what's your problem ?
<Alllex> But if I wipe the Kubuntu Partition- what will happen to the GRUB loader?! :(
<Lynoure> Is there BasKet 0.6 or newer available for dapper from anywhere?
<Hobbsee> Alllex: grub will be installed again at the end of the partitioner
<Alllex> My problem is I can no longer use as root in KDE. Only the console no matter what I do
<Alllex> Okay
<installKubuntu> the grub base system is on the MBR i think, so it's safe ... Until it tries to read the /boot/grub/menu.lst, and it will fail then :D
<Alllex> SO, If I wipe the partition- will Windows regain control of Boot?
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: not dapper. there's 1.0 out.  probably debs on the basket site
<installKubuntu> Alllex: using kde as root is a VERY BAD idea ;)
<Alllex> But what about when I need to access Adept?
<Alllex> Or system settings?#
<installKubuntu> oh ... kdesu doesn't work ?
<installKubuntu> that's odd
<Alllex> Yup
<installKubuntu> try : kdesu adept ?
<installKubuntu> in console, as normal user
<Alllex> root@alex-desktop:/home/alex# kdesu adept
<Alllex> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<Alllex> Xlib: No protocol specified
<Alllex> kdesu: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: nope, no debs or even rpms on http://basket.kde.org/download.php
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: I know they used to have 0.60 for dapper there, but not anymore.
<installKubuntu> Alllex: normal
<installKubuntu> your aren't in a normal user prompt/console.. Look : root@alex-desktop:/home/alex# , it is written "root" at the beginning ;)
<installKubuntu> And when you (alex) is connected on KDE, the root doesn't have any acces ;)
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: grab the feisty source, compile it for dapper
<installKubuntu> Alllex: just open another konsole :)
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: not worth it for me yet for an app I do not know I'll like. But thanks anyway.
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: doesnt take long to build.  and it's very useful
<Lynoure> I was just hoping someone would know where the deb is as it does exist.
<Alllex> alex@alex-desktop:~$ kdesu adept
<Hobbsee> afaik, it doesnt.  and no, i'm not about to build one :)
<Alllex> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<Alllex>   Major opcode:  146
<Hobbsee> Alllex: you can ignroe that error
<Alllex>   Minor opcode:  3
<Alllex>   Resource id:  0x0
<Alllex> Failed to open device
<Alllex> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<Alllex>   Major opcode:  146
<Alllex>   Minor opcode:  3
<Alllex>   Resource id:  0x0
<Alllex> Failed to open device
<Alllex> alex@alex-desktop:~$
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: The moment I get a new hd I'll go to edgy, etch or feisty, and that has it anyway
<fdoving> !paste | alllex
<ubotu> alllex: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: edgy doesnt.
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: edgy doesnt even have 0.6, iirc
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: oh, well, etch or feisty :)
<installKubuntu> Alllex: try : sudo adept
<Guardian> hello, usb auto mounting stoped working after kde 3.5.5 update, is there a known solution to this problem ?
<Edulix> hi
<Edulix> Guardian: uhm, it works here
<Alllex> Ah forget it... I'll just reinstall Kubuntu. All I want to know is; if I delete everything on my Kubuntu partition- will Windows XP (I'm runnign both) take over boot again?
<Hobbsee> Alllex: no it wont
<Hobbsee> Alllex: when you install kubuntu again, grub will be written to the MBR, again
<Guardian> Edulix: glad for you :)
<Edulix> hehe yes
<ventje> Hello
<noel> installKubuntu: I have downloaded and installed "timidity", but I cannot see it in "Applications/Sound and Video", nor can I see it in "Applications, add/remove"?
<noel> installKubuntu: Why does the synapic package manager let me see "timidity " for download, yet "Application,add/remove" doesn't?
<ostlund> i installed kubuntu from the live-cd, but the installer hanged in the end when it should download the list of updates......i restarted the computer and kbuntu was installed fine, but is there something wich dont where installed beacuse i exit the install?
<Horst> hi
<Horst> does somebody know how i can disable eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces ? (deleting auto before eth0 causes problems )
<Horst> THX
<Hobbsee> Horst: put a # in front of it
<vegasmcpc> i'm trying to install kubuntu onto a desktop with an ati radeon x1900gt...i had it installed with the onboard vga card, but with the x1900 it won't
<Horst> @Hobbsee, I don't wanna eth0 completly put out
<Hobbsee> Horst: so...you want to disable it, but you dont?
<vegasmcpc> when i put in the livedvd it will get up to the install options, and when i try either start livecd or start livecd in safe graphics mode it doesn't work
<stamen> hi
<stamen> can 3ddesktop work with beryl
<installKubuntu> noel : sorry I was away
<stamen> thme
<stamen> theme
<vegasmcpc> it'll have a flashing cursor in the upper left for about 3 seconds and then it dies
<vegasmcpc> monitor then says no signal
<stamen> or it works only with XGL?
<Horst> @Hobbsee: I don't want to disable, i want that eth1 is my first and standard interface
<Hobbsee> Horst: then just comment the auto eth0 out
<vegasmcpc> any ideas?
<Hobbsee> with a # in front
<Hobbsee> stamen: ask in #beryl
<stamen> ok
<installKubuntu> noel: add/remove list some of the most used programs. Synaptic just show them all
<Horst> @hobbsee but i will use sometime eth0 cause eth0 is lan and eth1 wlan
<installKubuntu> noel: and timidity is just a command line program
<Schuenemann> is there a program that can mount a virtual CD drive, like windows alcohol 120% does?
<installKubuntu> that's why it may not be in the menu
<noel> installKubuntu: so how do I run it?
<weedar> seems my ISPs dns server is down, can I just add one manually to resolv.conf?
<BluesKaj> there iso-maker progs that do the same thing as alky 120% , Schuenemann
<Hobbsee> Horst: install knetworkmanager - it will automate a lot of it
<Hobbsee> Schuenemann: check man mount
<installKubuntu> noel: did you read the wiki ? :)
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, like testing an image without having to burn it?
<installKubuntu> noel: All is written in it
<noel> installKubuntu: I shall now.
<installKubuntu> I won't say you more ;) Because I don't know more lol
<Schuenemann> Hobbsee, can that be used to mount CD images?
<Horst> @hobbsee:  My /etc/network/interfaces and WPA PSK Settings won't be removed?
<BluesKaj> Schuenemann, yes ...forgotten the names , but if you google
<Hobbsee> Horst: no - but you will need to type your passphrase into knetworkmanager when it prompts you
<Hobbsee> Schuenemann: any iso file, yeah
<Schuenemann> Hobbsee, iso, cue... ?
<crazy_bus> I was thinking of buying a cd with comics on it.  However the comics are in pdf format.  Is there any software to extract the images to a better format?
<Horst> ok
<Hobbsee> Schuenemann: should all be covered in man mount
<BluesKaj> Schuenemann, I'm not sure about other progs but i have some video iso files that will open & play in VLC
<olioBeato`> crazy, try foxit reader
<crazy_bus> isn't that for windows olioBeato`?
<weedar> I'm able to use IRC, Skype and ping domain, but I can't surf with firefox and wget can't get files either. Any idea what could be wrong?
<BluesKaj> hmm , I keep getting a message in the terminal that line 18 in /etcfstab is bad ...this line 18  and the last charater in the line a "0" is in red . how do i fix this ? /dev/partition /media/mount point ntfs-3g silent,umask=0,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<smoze> seems like http is not working
<Schuenemann> weedar, have you tried not using domain names? like http://64.233.167.99
<weedar> Schuenemann: I've tried that also, does not work. I am able to access the web-interface of my router, though
<smoze> what kind of router?
<weedar> It's a belkin pre-n wireless
<smoze> dsl router?
<weedar> no, there's a dsl-modem connected to it
<weedar> Hm, I'll try rebooting the router, see if that helps
<smoze> try to reboot both
<Schuenemann> Hobbsee, do you what type of filesystem is a CUE file? I don't see any related in man mount
<Schuenemann> do you know*
<igor> hi
<weedar_> that did it! restarting the router was all that I needed
<weedar_> sorry for bothering you guys :)
<Hobbsee> Schuenemann: iso9660 maybe- not sure about .cue files
<Hobbsee> .iso is definetly iso9660
<smoze> np
<igor> reboot
<igor> ok
<noel> installKubuntu: Thanks for your help. Goodnight.
<igor> good
<dettoaltrimenti> when I scroll up and down in Firefox (and in pretty much any program) it's really choppy and it seems to reload the entire page every time I move the scrollbar- can anyone help?
<DjDarkman> hy ,how can I set KDM to autologin for my user?
<atidem> DjDarkman: System Settings --> Login Manager --> Convenience
<DjDarkman> thank you
<problema-rede> I have only 1 network card but it is named eth1
<problema-rede> how i resolv this problem?
<problema-rede> help
<Hobbsee> problema-rede: just use eth1?
<problema-rede> but the knetdockapp only have options "lo , eth0, sit0"
<problema-rede> how i make eth1 to eth0?
<weedar_> Is there a good kde ftpclient that supports tls?
<Jucato> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<weedar_> all of those support tls Jucato?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<problema-rede> I had two network cards. One onboard and another off-board. I removed off-board and alone on-board, but linux left the only one that it was as eth1. How to make this only network card to be eth0?
<BluesKaj> Firefox has an FTP addon"FireFTP"
<Jucato> I think Konqueror does
<Schuenemann> kftpgrabber
<Schuenemann> !kftpgrabber
<ubotu> kftpgrabber: KDE FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0beta1-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 989 kB, installed size 2792 kB
<igor> hi
<atidem> problema-rede: add to '/etc/modules.conf' line 'alias eth0 driver_name'
<mart81> ok, weird question but here it comes... is there a keyboard shortcut in konsole the wipe the whole line you've just typed?
<problema-rede> atidem: but i have only 1 network e not exist line alis eth1 driver_name
<problema-rede> # /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
<problema-rede> #
<problema-rede> # This file contains the names of kernel modules that should be loaded
<problema-rede> # at boot time, one per line. Lines beginning with "#" are ignored.
<problema-rede> lp
<problema-rede> # Generated by sensors-detect on Thu Feb  8 10:43:21 2007
<problema-rede> # I2C adapter drivers
<problema-rede> # modprobe unknown adapter NVIDIA i2c adapter 0 at 1:00.0
<problema-rede> # modprobe unknown adapter NVIDIA i2c adapter 1 at 1:00.0
<problema-rede> # modprobe unknown adapter NVIDIA i2c adapter 2 at 1:00.0
<problema-rede> i2c-sis96x
<problema-rede> # I2C chip drivers
<problema-rede> eeprom
<problema-rede> w83781d
<problema-rede> # Warning: the required module smbus-arp is not currently installed on your system.
<problema-rede> # For status of 2.6 kernel ports see http://secure.netroedge.com/~lm78/supported.html
<problema-rede> # If driver is built-in to the kernel, or unavailable, comment out the following line.
<problema-rede> smbus-arp
<problema-rede> it is my modules file
<gnomefreak> problema-rede: use pastebin please
<problema-rede> what is pastebin ?
<gnomefreak> !pastebin | problema-rede
<ubotu> problema-rede: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<problema-rede> ok
<larson9999> problema-rede: err, read the topic of the channels you join at least
<problema-rede> ok,
<atidem> problema-rede: which part of my phrase is not clear?
<Schuenemann> !cdrdao
<ubotu> cdrdao: records CDs in Disk-At-Once (DAO) mode. In component main, is extra. Version 1:1.2.1-6ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 400 kB, installed size 1092 kB
<flippy> hello all
<MoonAngel> kde forever
<Dr_willis> howdy
<flippy> cpk1 are you still here?
<problema-rede> atidem: by default, linux use eth0 when only have 1 network card. Why I my computer not?
<atidem> problema-rede: probably, you have installed kubuntu when the system had two nics
<problema-rede> yes, one onboard e another offboard. But I removed the off-board, and now the only network card is named eth1. How I return to default (eth0 for only network card)?
<problema-rede> Where is the config file that put eth1 name on network card?
<Lynoure> problema-rede: you mean /etc/network/interfaces ? (I'm unsure what you mean by 'name' there)
<problema-rede> have the eth0 and eth1 too, same ip
<problema-rede> i will delete the eth1
<problema-rede> how i restart network on kubuntu?
<atidem> problema-rede: $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure etherconf
<atidem> problema-rede: if the package is not available, install it
<mazon1> hi canu teel me what is RSDP
<problema-rede> ok, but it only detects the eth1 netcard
<problema-rede> when i type ifconfig, show only eth1 e lo
<problema-rede> but, why eth1? Why not eth0?
<Schuenemann> where can I get the kernel source?
<kubuntuInstall> back ...
<kubuntuInstall> question : why one of my disk isn't recognized under QTPArted ?
<Dr_willis> does the bios even show the drive? would be the first check.
<vegasmcpc_> ok, there's two different drivers for my graphics card, do i use the xfree86 ones or the x.org ones?
<kubuntuInstall> xorg I think
<kubuntuInstall> You install what drivers
<kubuntuInstall> ubuntu/kubuntu is in xorg from a quite long time
<vegasmcpc_> graphics card
<kubuntuInstall> you're looking on ati site ?
<vegasmcpc_> yea
<kubuntuInstall> crappy card :D
<vegasmcpc_> not really, just not well supported in linux
<kubuntuInstall> I advise you to get fglrx drivers from the repo
<vegasmcpc_> what do you run?
<kubuntuInstall> ati too
<kubuntuInstall> that's why I say it's crappy
<vegasmcpc_> how do i run a .rpm file?
<Schuenemann> you can convert it do .deb, but they say it's not safe
<kubuntuInstall> owh !
<kubuntuInstall> vegasmcpc don't even try :D
<kubuntuInstall> rpm is for rpm based distribution
<kubuntuInstall> ubuntu is deb based
<fannagoganna> hi, wondering if anyone has seen the problem of kcmshell modules not appearing?
<fannagoganna> it is really really annoying
<Schuenemann> kubuntuInstall,  well, I only tried that once... and it worked
<kubuntuInstall> Yes . It works ... But it's a pain in the neck to get rid of then
<BluesKaj> one can use alien to convert rpms to deb pkgs
<kubuntuInstall> the install goes quite well... The uninstall is crappy as hell
<BluesKaj> however the dependencies can lead to broken pkgs
<flippy> can someone guide me thru iso download and cd burn
<kubuntuInstall> vegasmcpc: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/fglrx
<flippy> ?
<kubuntuInstall> sorry, it is in french, but it is the most elegant solution i've found so far
<kubuntuInstall> no need for easyUbuntu, for compilation etc
<kubuntuInstall> vegasmcpc_: just follow the instructions in green
<kubuntuInstall> If you need help, i'm here ... As long as this buggy kubuntu install won't go
<Schuenemann> kubuntuInstall, the uninstall was ok too :)
<BluesKaj> flippy, if you can't do a download and burn , this not the place to ask for help, and maybe windows would be easier for you
<kubuntuInstall> Schuenemann: it depends A LOT of the rpm packaging
<boss_78> Do you known the French Community's channel?
<stdin> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<boss_78> Thanks
<Schuenemann> kubuntuInstall, well, I just tried once
<jhutchins> !burn | flippy
<ubotu> flippy: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<kubuntuInstall> and as there are so lots rpm not compatible with themselves that a hell to know which one will go with alien
<tanya> how do I install a gtk2 theme on kubuntu?
<kubuntuInstall> tanya: aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<kubuntuInstall> just kidding :D
<Dr_willis> i alwyas install the full gnome desktop anyway :)
<kubuntuInstall> You can install a package to do your gtk2 theme looks like KDE one
<tanya> kubuntuInstall: do you know what the package is called?
<kubuntuInstall> i'm looking for it
<tanya> thanks
<stdin> !info gtk-qt-engine
<ubotu> Package gtk-qt-engine does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<stdin> !info gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<ubotu> gtk2-engines-gtk-qt: theme engine using Qt for GTK+ 2.x. In component main, is optional. Version 0.70-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 80 kB, installed size 364 kB
<stdin> there it is tanya ^^
<kubuntuInstall> tanya: it is by default
<kubuntuInstall> tanya: on the kubuntu 6.10 live cd, it is installed
<stdin> you still need to enable it in System Settings or KControl
<kubuntuInstall> yes
<kubuntuInstall> But on the liveCD, it is enabled by default too
<kubuntuInstall> but not the fonts
<kubuntuInstall> (the kubuntu install is really buggy... That's annoying)
<kubuntuInstall> someone know how to make the media:/ url work in konqueror ?
<stdin> use /media
<Dr_willis> type in mediaL/
<kubuntuInstall> I think a service isn't working
<Dr_willis> type in media:/
<kubuntuInstall> thanks DrWillis lol
<Dr_willis> is what i do. :)  but there can be issues with using some programs and media:/ thats why it normally defaults to /media/
<Dr_willis> or so i hear.
<stdin> both media:/ and /media work (tho slightly differently)
<Dr_willis> i just 'discovered'    ls -l /dev/disk/by-label/    the other day. :)
<Dr_willis> and by-uuid
<slyfox> This is so annoying is there a fix to make Kwallet work? I am getting pissed of becasue I have to enter passwords for Kmail and Kopete every time I start them ?
<Dr_willis> someone was asking how to get the uuid's easially.. theres how.
<kubuntuInstall> stdin: /media is only a acces to the filesystem , no ?
<stdin> kubuntuInstall: no, it shows non-mounted devices too, like media:/
<kubuntuInstall> Dr_willis: the problem with media:/ is that when I click on a device, it popup an error
<kubuntuInstall> that's why i think some service/daemon is missing
<kubuntuInstall> and when i got under kubuntu after installing kubuntu-desktop, the media:/ url didn't even open !
<jhutchins> /media is a mount point in the filesystem, like /usr or /mnt
<stdin> jhutchins: not in konqueror
<jhutchins> stdin: Yes.
<jhutchins> media:/ is not.
<kubuntuInstall> stdin: for me it isn't the same at all !
<slyfox> jhutchins: how do you overcome Kwallet frustration ?
<stdin>  I have unmounted devices in /media, and they don't show in 'ls /media'
<jhutchins> slyfox: I grumble and don't use that box much.
<jhutchins> slyfox: Not enough to fix it anyway.
<slyfox> jhutchins: is that Kwaller-KDE problem or Kubuntu ?
<jhutchins> slyfox: I run Mandriva most of the time, it allows me to disable kwallet and get on with life.
<slyfox> jhutchins: but how do you make aplicaitons rememmebr passwords - kmail and kopete ?
<jhutchins> Then again, Mandriva is still on 3.5.4, which may be part of it.
<jhutchins> slyfox: They do just fine.  I check the "rember/save password" box, and they warn me, then do it.
<flippy> can any1 guide me thru an iso unzip, mds5sum, and cd burn?
<slyfox> jhutchins: so if I can disable Kwallet, then applciaitons will remmebr passwords instead of Kwallet ?
<jhutchins> flippy: Did you read the web page the bot sent you earlier?
<jhutchins> slyfox: They're supposed to, but in kubuntu I've had problems.  They rember the password, but they STILL want to bring up kwallet.
<jhutchins> slyfox: I don't think I've had the dialog box to set up kwallet come up in kubuntu, come to think of it, you might be able to go into kwallet settings and disable it.
<jhutchins> flippy: ?
<Dr_willis> unzip? you found a ziped iso?
<kubuntuInstall> Yes Dr_willis, winrar open them, it is only a zip file
<kubuntuInstall> just kidding \o/
<kubuntuInstall> reboot ing
* Dr_willis smacks kubuntuInstall  with a frozen mackeral.
<Dr_willis> The trout wasent fresh.
<Dr_willis> :)
<jhutchins> I think it's wierd how reluctant people are to just try something without someone telling them what to do.
<BluesKaj> afraid to break something , jhutchins :)
<marcus> lu al*
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: I run into the same problem teaching horseback riding though.
<marcus> c quoi le canal francais
<Schuenemann> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<marcus> merci
<ag3r> hi
<Schuenemann> mercy? :-O
<ag3r> my kubuntu bar has dissapear
<marcus> !fr
<ag3r> or is grey
<BluesKaj> yeah i used to be a ski instructor , no pain no gain ...gotta learn from yer mistakes
<marcus> list
<ag3r> how can i put back?
* Dr_willis falls down and breaks his medula oblogonta
<jhutchins> ag3r: Have you restarted kubuntu?
<Schuenemann> marcus, /join #kubuntu-fr
<ag3r> i hava to restart?
<jhutchins> ag3r: Or just logged out and back in?
<ag3r> i cant log out
<ag3r> theres no icons in the bar
<jhutchins> ag3r: No, there's a way to restart it using dcop, but I don't remember it.
<jhutchins> Do you have a little bar with a triangle at the edge of the screen?
<ag3r> no
<ag3r> the bar is completely grey
<BluesKaj> ag3r, right clikck in the desktop , configure desktop ,behavior
<jhutchins> ag3r: It's gray, but the rest of your desktop isn't?
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: I think he needs to restart kicker maybe.
<ag3r> yep
<ag3r> beryl is fuckin me
<ag3r> xD
<marcus> lol
<jhutchins> ag3r: Oh.  Beryl.  Nevermind.  Beryl is broken.
<BluesKaj> oh no wonder , that damn eye candy again'
<ag3r> hehehe
<ag3r> the nvidia drivers are incorrect or something
<ag3r> beryl functions but the windows bar dissapear
<jhutchins> ag3r: We banish you to #ubuntu-effects
<BluesKaj> watch yer language ag3r , this si a family channel
<ag3r> okei
<ag3r> thx
<BluesKaj> or #beryl
<jackman> hola
<smoze> what is wrong with ALSA? i cannot seem to get it work from time to time...
<BluesKaj> I'll bet you have 2 soundcards , right ?
<smoze> no, just one integrated to motherboard
<smoze> errorlogs tell me that it is busy?
<smoze> and it is not
<BluesKaj> ati ?
<ubuntu> damnit fuck fuck... Kubuntu didn't install well again ... Twice ...
<ubuntu> I'll instal ubuntu classic then, :/
<BluesKaj> ubuntu, don't use bad language pls !
<jhutchins> ubuntu: Did you try the alternate install CD?
<BluesKaj> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jhutchins> ubuntu: I hear it can be helpful.
<smoze> there's no ati in this machine
<ubuntu> jhutchins: oh ? What is it ?
<jhutchins> ubuntu: Check the kubuntu site about it.  I just know it deals with some more difficult hardware and has more options.
<pmjdebruijn> if I try to remove OpenOffice.org from my system adept says that would break things
<pmjdebruijn> how can I get around that
<jhutchins> pmjdebruijn: What does it say it will break?
<pmjdebruijn> is it a bug in adapet?
<BluesKaj> smoze, click on the mixer and tell me what is written on the bottom beside the slider
<ubuntu> I don't have odd hardware ... Ubuntu install perfectly on my box
<smoze> BluesKaj: HDA Intel
<BluesKaj> pmjdebruijn, it will remove dependencies required by other programs
<slow-motion> hallo
<pmjdebruijn> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<pmjdebruijn> BluesKaj, afaik no programs have dependancies on OOo
<jhutchins> ubuntu: Well, you could always install ubuntu, then install kubuntu-desktop on it, see if that works.
<pmjdebruijn> jhutchins, that worked fine here
<jhutchins> pmjdebruijn: Were you using the GUI to remove it?
<pmjdebruijn> jhutchins, yeah, why?
<BluesKaj> smoze, ok have you checked sys/settings, sound/autodetect ?
<ubuntu> jhutchins: that's what I got before, but the media:/ url didn't work
<stuart> can someone offer advice on bittornado
<smoze> i'll check them again...
<leiar> is it possible to apt-get scribus 1,3?
<pmjdebruijn> leiar, scribus-ng
<BluesKaj> stuart, use Ktorrent
<leiar> thanks
<stuart> BluesKaj, I just installed bittornado and it's gone mental
<stuart> launched it and no gui came up, but firestarter is logging "events"
<stuart> i cant finf the process in ksysguard
<BluesKaj> ktorrent is designed for kde m bittornado isn't...
<stuart> find
<smoze> you know, mediaplayers work fine on this system.. other software cant make a sound
<stuart> how to stop it?
<BluesKaj> launched what, stuart ?
<leiar> pmjde: what repository
<stuart> after installation "Bittornado client" appears in KDE menu
<BluesKaj> smoze you prolly need to install codecs
<BluesKaj> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stuart> thats what i started BluesKaj
<jhutchins> smoze: Some software defaults to arts, you have to tell it to use alsa.
<BluesKaj> stuart, which version of kubuntu ?
<stuart> BluesKaj, can't recall if it's lts or edgy
<smoze> jhutchins: it is trying to use alsa
<BluesKaj> bittornado default on ubuntu ?
<jhutchins> ubuntu: If your only problem is media:/ not working...
<smoze> ALSA error: pcm_hw.c:1246 snd_pcm_hw_open: open /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p failed (Device or resource busy)
<jhutchins> ubuntu: What version of kubuntu are you installing?  With what version of KDE?
<ubuntu> jhutchins: That's quite important for me
<ubuntu> last release
<ubuntu> edgy
<jhutchins> ubuntu: Which KDE?  It's just a shortcut, you can learn to live without it very quickly.  Most people don't even use it.
<kubuntuInstall> mdr
<BluesKaj> kubuntuInstall, change yer nick it's tooo confusing
<kubuntuInstall> BluesKaj: is it better ?
<leiar> pmjde: which repository do i use to apt-get scribus-ng
<Dr_willis> !find scribus-ng
<ubotu> Found: scribus-ng
<kubuntuInstall> jhutchins: I was used to it when I used it
<Dr_willis> !info scribus-ng
<ubotu> scribus-ng: Open Source Desktop Page Layout - developmental branch. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.3.4.dfsg-1 (edgy), package size 6944 kB, installed size 20952 kB
<stuart> BluesKaj, maybe i should just logout and login and see if it restarts... ?
<kubuntuInstall> jhutchins: And I don't know why it didn't work again. I'm not satisfied with a soft which don't give me all its power
<kubuntuInstall> jhutchins: I know, it is not a killer feature, but since I know it worked, i'm annoyed it was not working anymore
<smoze> ok, problem solved
<jhutchins> kubuntuInstall: You might ask in #kde, they might know what process controls that.
<jhutchins> kubuntuInstall: Don't storm in saying bad things about the software though.  You won't get any help that way.
<jhutchins> smoze: what was it?
<jhutchins> kubuntuInstall: Also, when somebody asks you something like "which version of KDE do you have", you'll get much better help if you answer.
<kubuntuInstall> jhutchins: And since I installed all my kubuntu desktop when I was under ubuntu. I thought it was just because of some problem with the apt. So i decided to install the whole kubuntu from the cd, and then I got disappointed :D
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all, i'm on kubuntu edgy with 3.5.6 kde, and i can't install libkonq4-dev because i think that is broken.
<kubuntuInstall> at the moment, I'm under the liveCD
<MetaMorfoziS> please help me
<smoze> there seems to be a bug in amarok. it kept reserving alsa until turned off.
<jhutchins> kubuntuInstall: Does media:/ work on the live CD?
<kubuntuInstall> jhutchins: no
<leiar> I've got a dapper installation. May I apt-get from an edgy addresse, like swap dapper with edgy in the sources.list?
<jhutchins> smoze: Ah.  Amorok is updated frequently, you should maybe ask about it in #amarok and report the bug.
<stimey> can anyone help me change my keyboard to kanji characters
<kubuntuInstall> jhutchins: KDE 3.5.5
<jhutchins> Hm, I thought the CD was 3.5.4 or earlier.
<kubuntuInstall> leiar: I think you can, but you must use a dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> leiar, recommend you install edgy , not all repos pkgs will work in dapper
<smoze> xmms does not have this bug
<kubuntuInstall> otherwise depencies will be broken and you will have an unstable/broken system
<jhutchins> leiar: The majority of stability problems in edgy are systems that were dist-upgraded, but yes, you can do it.
<stimey>      
<jhutchins> leiar: Back up your data, be prepared to do a clean install if it breaks.
<leiar> BluesKaj. Is that easy, or do i have o start all over again? My case is to install scribus 1.3
<BluesKaj> sorry leiar , dunno about scribus :( ... jhutchins ?
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: NFI.
<rektaali> hey
<kubuntuInstall> leiar: I just get from ubuntu dapper to ubuntu edgy without a problem
<kubuntuInstall> leiar: I didn't updated my dapper from 3 month when I updated to edgy
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: Some sort of big "Desktop Publishing" package.
<leiar> seems I got scribus 1.3 when I uncommented universe and multiverse in dapper :-)
<BluesKaj> leiar, I upgraded to edgy online with some help so...
<BluesKaj> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<jhutchins> leiar: What do you use scribus for?
<leiar> I'm a teacher. i'm planning to make o course where I teach aother teachers to use scribus in publishing school-newspaper. Using Scribus instead of Microsoft Publihser
<leiar> If we learn scribus all schools are able to get this programme without paying (it's free for windows as well)
<jhutchins> leiar: Cool.  Newspaper then.
<BluesKaj> leiar, I know this is an obvious question, but have you checked adept and synaptic ?
<jhutchins> leiar: So you _have_ 1.3, you're just wondering about upgrading to Edgy?
<leiar> BluesKaj: In synaptic I only found scribus 1.2, but that was maybe because I hadn't uncomented universe and multiverse in sources.list?
<leiar> When I uncommented universe and mulitverse, I got 1.3 (scribus-ng)
<jhutchins> leiar: So...  You've solved your problem then?
<rolle> effe probere
<rolle> wow
<leiar> yes. Haven't use synaptic much. It's based on the sources.list, isn't it?
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> as is adept
<rolle> is hier volk van Leuven?
<BluesKaj> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<leiar> ok
<BluesKaj> heh my repos have only the 1.24 vers , leiar and I'm in edgy
<BluesKaj> 1.3 must be the latest release but it hasn't made it to the to my edgy repos yet
<leiar> How do you adress replies to a nick. I see red colour when you write to me..
<kubuntuInstall> just type the exact name :D
<kubuntuInstall> in konversation, type the beginning of the name and then push TAB button
<leiar> If you want 1.3 you must uncomment universe or multiverse or both, I uncommented both before apt-get update
<kubuntuInstall> you'll get the list of name begining with that
<BluesKaj> ok , leiar
<underdog5004> what is the wireless manager for plain ubuntu?
<leiar> kubuntuInstall: of course, the debian way...
<BluesKaj> I have not commented repos :)
<BluesKaj> err no
<underdog5004> also, what is the IRC client for ubuntu as well?
<smoze> omfg, whole system crashed :D
<kubuntuInstall> leiar: don't know if it is the debian way, but a lot of completion engine work with the tab button :D
<BluesKaj> xchat in ubuntu ?
<leiar> kubuntuInstall: not in windows though :-)
<BluesKaj> yes , tab works in mirc
<kubuntuInstall> lol leiar, sure :D
<kubuntuInstall> leiar: but you can have a really basic completion in the cmd.exe from windows
<kubuntuInstall> it only complet the file/dir names
<Gaz> anyone know a good equaliser application?
<BluesKaj> theres one in xmms
<Gaz> i have kmix, but it does not have an equaliser
<BluesKaj> amarok also has eq
<vegasmcpc> what's the shortcut to the konsole?
<kubuntuInstall> it is in the system
<Gaz> amarok does, however, i'm playing this terence mckenna mp3, and his voice is all outta shape
<kubuntuInstall> KMenu > System
<vegasmcpc> i installed the ati drivers and for some reason it screwed up the resolution on my monitor
<vegasmcpc> can't see the kmenu
<Gaz> alt-f2
<Gaz> then type konsole
<vegasmcpc> also, do you guys know how to set your resolution through the konsole?
<boingolov> I just upgraded to edgy and now Ctrl + Tab switches desktops.  I want to disable this so that I can switch tabs in firefox with Ctrl Tab.  Any thoughts?
<BluesKaj> do you have a mouse ? ...use that
<vegasmcpc> is there a keyboard shortcut to the kmenu?
<boingolov> BluesKaj, they let you talk now?
<Dr_willis> boingolov,  remove the shortcut for ctrl-tab
<Schuenemann> boingolov, how about ctrl+ pgup or pgdown ?
<Schuenemann> vegasmcpc, alt f1, I believe
<vegasmcpc> nevermind, i was able to do it
<vegasmcpc> didn't think of just scrolling the mouse to where the kmenu was supposed to be
<vegasmcpc> it defaulted my stuff to 640x480
<boingolov> Dr_willis, thanks
<Schuenemann> boingolov, ctrl + pgup/pgdown is better, you can choose which direction to switch
<der0b> hey folks, is there a kde app that allows me to configure what happens when I close the laptop lid?  I can't find it in the kde control panel
<kubuntuInstall> By the way, the cam function of kopete works with which protocol ?
<Tresko> der0b: any option when right-cliking the systray hibernate icon?
<atidem> kubuntuInstall: yahoo and msn protocols
<kubuntuInstall> atidem: thanks :)
<atidem> kubuntuInstall: you are welcome
<der0b> tresko: I'm not seeing anything that allows me to configure the lid
<kubuntuInstall> last try of kubuntu install with the alternate CD
<kubuntuInstall> if it doesn't work, go ubuntu ;(
<Tresko> der0b: if you just click the battry icon?
<der0b> sorry tresko, I'm a fool :P
<der0b> thanks I see it now..
<lordtutu> Hy! Im hun
<c> hola
<BluesKaj> what is a *.mdf file ?
<lordtutu> vitual cd
<lordtutu> aps alcohol and demon tools
<Dr_willis> yep.
<Dr_willis> used to use those all the time
<lordtutu> im big litle eng :P
<Dr_willis> Untill i converted to the true way of Linux!
<Dr_willis> :)
<lordtutu> uh
<BluesKaj> what do I use to play them ?
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  under linux - nothing that i am aware of.
<lordtutu> by!
<BluesKaj> ok, what about windows ?
<Dr_willis> alcohol120% or DemonTools (yes its a STUPID name)
<Dr_willis> of course using those tools under windows -- causes a whole nest  of other issues as well. :)
<BluesKaj> don't ahve either one , is there a way to convert to iso or ....
<atidem> BluesKaj: try acetoneISO
<Dr_willis> demontools is free.. ya could use it to mount the .mdf then access it as if it was a normal cdrom drive
<Dr_willis> never seen/heard of acetoneiso :)
* Dr_willis googles
<BluesKaj> in linux or windows atidem ?
<atidem> Dr_willis: now you know it
<atidem> :-)
<atidem> gnu/linux
<Dr_willis> theres also kiso. but not sure if it handles mdf
<achim> hi
<BluesKaj> ok   anyway gotta go ...later gents
<cavallo_> I have in xorg.conf this line:  "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" <-- but I can select the resolution 1400x1050. Is there any reason for that ?
<bewl> you have that on all depths?
<cavallo_> yes
<Cavallito> anybody ? :)
<lordtutu> hy! i need help hun kubuntu irc adres plz
<lordtutu> :P
<lordtutu> Magyar van valaki?
<HymnToLife> !hr
<ubotu> za hrvatski dodjite na #ubuntu-hr, da ne zbunjujete engleze.
<lordtutu> Hungary :)
<Skuller> hey guys...i was using this site to get the w32 codecs...but when i do apt-get update it cant connect to these repos coz of 'connection timeout.........http://www.debianadmin.com/install-libdvdcss-and-w32-video-codecs-in-debian-and-ubuntu.html
<lordtutu> im MPlayer.com W32 codec download
<mzanfardino> I've just installed kubuntu and I have a dual-head nvidia video card.  I've configured each head with it's own desktop and want to duplicate the settings from one desktop to the other.  What files/directories should I could in order to duplicate the desktop look and interface (I don't want to have to go through all the settings steps again if I can avoid it).
<mzanfardino> could-copy
<mzanfardino> could=copy*
<Skuller> lordtutu: i am sorry...but i dont get you
<Tresko> Skuller: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<Skuller> Tresko: yes...i have added most of the repos there in my source list
<michal_> hi guys
<Tresko> Skuller: sorry, it seems for ubuntu... I think there are an for kubuntu too...
<Tresko> Skuller: connection error?
<michal_> I nees some links to install asus EAX1650PRO
<True_Friend> After upgrading to KDE 3.5.6 my kopete is not working properly i cannot transfer or receive through it, always get an error message while it was ok on kde 3.5.5 should it downgrade to 3.5.5?
<Skuller> Tresko: i followed the instrucions on this page...wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb....and get a 'connection timeooout' when doing the update
<jhutchins> !formats > Skuller
<Tresko> Skuller: that is for Debian... Youre running kubuntu right?
<hyper_ch> !formats > hyper_ch
<Tresko> Skuller: that don't explain the connection error though...
<Skuller> Tresko: yes...if you look at the bottom of the page the instruction are for ubunty too
<Tresko> Skuller: Try another mirror?
<Skuller> Tresko: yes...i think the update thingy is not able to connect to those repos that i ave added...prolly they ave bin removed or something
<Skuller> Tresko: how to use a mirror?
<michal_> -_-'
<michal_> you look & you see yourself
<Dr_willis> unless you are  a vampire
<michal_> :)
<michal_> :[
<Dr_willis> 0_o
<Dr_willis>  + + + +
<Dr_willis> :)
<Tresko> Skuller: mirrors are just copies of the original repos... Can this help out? http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/blog/lista-repository-sourceslist-ottimizzata-per-ubuntu-kubuntu-linux/
<Skuller> i am using this site for getting the w32 codecs......is it alrite?...https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs
<jim_> hi all
<Dr_willis> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<True_Friend> After upgrading to KDE 3.5.6 my kopete is not working properly i cannot transfer or receive files through it, always get an error message while it was ok on kde 3.5.5 should it downgrade to 3.5.5?
<Tresko> True_Friend: 3.5.6 are pretty bleeding edge so it is not a surprise things like that happens...
<michal_> how to install asus EAX1650PRO... links?
<True_Friend> so i have to downgrade i think it would best
<michal_> ati
<pasha898> hi all
<michal_> hi
<jhutchins> True_Friend: You might find and remove any files in .kde related to kopete and see if that helps (back them up, move them somewhere, don't just delte).
<jhutchins> michal_: It's a Radeon.
<jhutchins> michal_: Look here;
<jhutchins> !ati | michal_
<ubotu> michal_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<michal_> yes
<michal_> wery thanx
<voicu> is there some logs about the total trafiic of ktorrent? just curious
<voicu> *are
<pasha898> someone knows how to access windows workgroup through linux, just curious if i can use linux at work instead windows
<HymnToLife> ubotu, tell pasha898 about samba | pasha898, see the private message from ubotu.
<voicu> pasha898: try smb:/ in konqueror
<voicu> or that
<pasha898> thanks i ll try
<ubuntu> hi i got a dvd rw drive today but kubuntu crashs wen i plug it in any advice
<HymnToLife> usb drive ?
<ubuntu> anybody
<Dr_willis> clarify.
<pasha898> i tried smb:/ it says there is a firewall
<pasha898> no access
<coreymon77> hi guys
<coreymon77> i think my sound settings are all messed up
<coreymon77> how can i reset them to the way that they were originally
<coreymon77> what i mean is
<coreymon77> the levels in kmixer are all messed up
<coreymon77> and i dont know how they were originally
<coreymon77> how do i reset it?
<ni-hao777> i need reinstall APT becasue i wrote some bad and dont work
<ni-hao777> if any bodie know how reinstall it
<coreymon77> my sound is all messed up now
<ni-hao777> i wiil apreciate
<coreymon77> so how do i reset kmix to the original levels?
<manu_> hi i wanted to activate standy with nv driver, but in xorg are 2 section device in which one shall i change it?
<manu_> http://paste.debian.net/22118
<ni-hao777> ANY CAN TELL ME HOW REINSTALL APT AGAIN BECASUE DONT WORK
<coreymon77> can you guys please help?
<Dr_willis> ni-hao777,  you are thinking in windows terms...
<jhutchins> coreymon77: stop kdm, Move .kde/share/config/kmixrc to somewhere, restart kdm.
<Dr_willis> ni-hao777,  whats the error you are getting when you try an 'apt-get install somthing'
<ni-hao777> THANKS
<coreymon77> ???
<ni-hao777> I GET SOME PACKET FROM INTERNET
<coreymon77> you mean do that in text mode
<coreymon77> ?
<ni-hao777> AND MODIFIQUED SOME LINES TO GET THEE ACKTE
<manu_> ni-hao777: apt-get update && apt-get install apt
<Dr_willis> ni-hao777,  you really should turn off your caps lock. I imagine most of the channel has you on ignreo by now.
<manu_> xD
<manu_> ^^
<jhutchins> ni-hao777: capslock, please.
<ni-hao777> BUT AFTER IT THE ADRESS
<ni-hao777> nicew
<ubuntu> so any of u have this problem
<ni-hao777> but now it dont work becasue these lines be referd to something
<ni-hao777> dont work with apt or other thing
<Dr_willis> ubuntu,  cant say that i ever have. -
<coreymon77> jhutchins: i do that in text mode?
<Dr_willis> !dontwork
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dontwork - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coreymon77> or should i just shut down kmix and then do it
<jhutchins> coreymon77: Yeah, Ctrl-Alt-F1
<ni-hao777> but i need remodifque it for can work with it again
<Dr_willis> 'dont work' is rather vague.. what sort of erroe massges is it giving.
<ni-hao777> givme a minute
<jhutchins> coreymon77: I'd prefer you got the whole kde system out of the way in case something wants sound access while you're doing this.
<coreymon77> oaky
<coreymon77> so what command should i d
<coreymon77> o
<linopil> in kopete how do I see hebrew font ?
<ni-hao777> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<jhutchins> sudo service kdm stop
<jhutchins> mv .kde/share/config/kmixrc oldmix
<jhutchins> sudo service kdm start
<ni-hao777> you get?
<jhutchins> ni-hao777: What happens when you run apt-setup?
<ubuntu> dr willis do u no how to detect new hardware
<Dr_willis> ni-hao777,  did you try 'sudo apt-setup' and 'sudo apt-get update' yet ?
<ni-hao777> it open so fast and close foritself
<linopil> in kopete how do I see hebrew font ?
<Dr_willis> ubuntu,  i plug in a cd drive and i edit the fstab to mount it wheever
<ni-hao777> no
<jhutchins> ni-hao777: you need to open a terminal and do it there, so you can see what happens.
<Skuller> hey guys...i am sick of trying but i just want to be able to play DivX....can anyone help me please?
<Dr_willis> ubuntu,  if the drive is having some issues - 'dmesg' command may be giving out some errors/information
<Dr_willis> Skuller,  i play them all the time.. i normally use vlc.
<ni-hao777> yes i did it and send me a message to do apt setuo but dont
<jhutchins> Skuller: Did you read the factoid?
<ni-hao777> can do it work
<Skuller> Dr_willis: i wanna use kaffe
<Skuller> Skuller: factoid?
<jhutchins> ni-hao777: Yes, sorry, I forget to use sudo.
<Skuller> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jhutchins> sudo apt-setup, as Dr_willis told you.
<smile> DIIIIIIIIIIIIVVVVVVVVVVVVVXXXXXXXXXXX .. u can use xine-ui ;-)
<ubuntu> http://www.linuxforums.org/reviews/starting_ubhow do u run that cos it crashis in boot up
<linopil> in kopete how do I see hebrew font ?
<jhutchins> Skuller: Also google divx kubuntu.
<Skuller> jhutchins: oh..thnx
<ubuntu> the artacal not there
<linopil> is there such a thing ,like windows , global non-UNICODE  language in UBUNTu ?
<jhutchins> ubuntu: what are you trying to do?
<jhutchins> linopil: Yeah, I've seen people actually post hebrew characters here in IRC, and it displayed right-to-left on my system.
<Skuller> guys i also have installed w32 codecs.....shouldnt this have enabled me to play DivX in Kaffeine already?
<jhutchins> linopil: I don't know how to set it up though.
<underdog5004> cool
<jhutchins> linopil: Don't you just select your location?
<jhutchins> Skuller: Nope.
<ni-hao777> used apt setup and dont work
<ni-hao777> and with sudo apt-setup no work
<jhutchins> Skuller: poke around on google, there's a lot to explain about it, but I know it's not hard.
<jhutchins> Skuller: divx isn't part of w32codecs.
<jhutchins> ni-hao777: Gotta tell us what it DOES do, not just "no work".
<tuco> Hello all. I just installed Kubuntu and need some help to install drivers for my ati card and audigy 2 zs notebook. Thank you.
<jhutchins> !ati > tuco
<ni-hao777> ok im learning giveme pacience
<ni-hao777> yesterday i modified some lines to get vlc to show movies
<tuco> Yes Hutchins
<ni-hao777> and after it the apt dont work
<Skuller> jhutchins: ok thnx man....i was just downloading something   to do with codecs from somewhere...if it doesnt work i will hunt on google..thnx once again
<ni-hao777> because teold me like one line to refer is bad or dont are correct
<ni-hao777> i need correct it for work
<ni-hao777> and get the actualization and pack if i want install
<tuco> Is there something I need to change in the adapt manager (repositories) so I can get more packages?
<jhutchins> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Skuller> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Skuller> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<jhutchins> tuco: Generally most of us want to enable univers and multiverse.
<Skuller> umm...what do i do?
<tuco> Yes...that is it Hutchins :-)
<jhutchins> Skuller: sudo?
<Skuller> my konsole crashed last time
<LjL> Skuller: is another process using it? do you have other APT programs open?
<tuco> How can I change that?
<LjL> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Skuller> LjL: no...
<ni-hao777> sudo dont work
<ni-hao777> becasue told me like a line in sourcelist is bad or bad configure
<coreymon77> jhutchins: it didnt work
<Skuller> LjL: ok thnx it worked now
<coreymon77> cymore: the levels are still messed
<ni-hao777> and need how to get in the source list to modify it and get it work
<ninHer> i have just purchase a monitor with a1620 resolution but my distro doesn't recognize more than 1400
<ni-hao777> sorry if i wrote bad im learninig inglish by myself and sometimes write bad
<coreymon77> jhutchins: now what?
<ninHer> what package may i install or upgrade ?
<jhutchins> ni-hao777: Ok, edit your source list, make sure the lines look consistent, try again.
<jhutchins> ni-hao777: Comment out anyting you want to keep to try later.
<ni-hao777> ok i will
<tuco> Hutchins---> what do I have to do to enable universe/multiverse?
<ni-hao777> thanks
<jhutchins> coreymon77: You can try stopping kdm, stopping alsa, deleting the alsa saved settings, and restarting.
<coreymon77> umm
<jhutchins> coreymon77: I don't know for sure where the alsa saved settings are, and I haven't tried this myself.
<jhutchins> coreymon77: The only thing I can suggest is to just work with the mixer until you have what you want.
<coreymon77> cant i just whipeout all of kmixers settings and reset them to default?
<jhutchins> coreymon77: Other than what you've done?  Not that I know of, unless it's picking them up from alsa, see above.
<coreymon77> maybe we could try this
<coreymon77> uninstall kmix
<coreymon77> purge it
<Skuller> now if anyone could give me SIMPLE instructions on how to get libdvdcss2 installed please
<coreymon77> and then reinstall
<jhutchins> I think the mixer settings are common to all apps, and kmix changes the alsamix settings; alsamix saves the settings on shutdown, so whatever you mess up in kmix stays messed up.
<LjL> !dvd | Skuller
<ubotu> Skuller: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<coreymon77> okay
<LjL> Skuller: add the repository lines to /etc/apt/sources.list, and then install the way you like (sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 will work)
<coreymon77> so
<jhutchins> coreymon77: Might not work, because alsa could still save the settings.  If you removed kmixrc, you removed the kmix settings.
<Skuller> LjL: thank you man
<jhutchins> coreymon77: I agree that it would be nice if kmix had a "defaults" button, but it doesn't.
<coreymon77> so
<jhutchins> coreymon77: You could file a feature request with kde.
<coreymon77> now what?
<jhutchins> Either A) Try to remove both kmixrc and the saved alsa settings and restart, or work with the mixer.
<jhutchins> (B).
<tuco> Hutchins or someone else: do I have to type Universe and Multiverse in the components part?
<coreymon77> jhutchins: one thing
<coreymon77> when i typed in sudo service kdm stop
<coreymon77> it gave me an error
<jhutchins> Ah!
<coreymon77> error: "service" command not found
<jhutchins> Heh.  Me trying to keep up with the times.
<coreymon77> is that the reason it may not have worked
<coreymon77> and i could start kdm agian
<jhutchins> coreymon77: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop then.  Same thing for "start".  When you do "start", it should pull you into the new X session.
<coreymon77> i had to reboot
<jhutchins> coreymon77: KDE wasstill running on console 7.
<coreymon77> meaning that what i did didnt work?
<jhutchins> coreymon77: Right.
<jhutchins> Gives you something to try at least.
<coreymon77> one thing though
<coreymon77> other than kmixrc
<coreymon77> there are alot of other kmix files in that folder
<coreymon77> does removingkmixrc reset all those other files aswell?
<coreymon77> cause there is an oldmix files in my home directory
<coreymon77> the file was moved
<jhutchins> coreymon77: I think I'd go ahead and delete them.
<jhutchins> coreymon77: It was at least copied.
<jhutchins> coreymon77: I think you're safe to rm .kde/share/config/kmixrc*
<jhutchins> coreymon77: With kde shut down.
<coreymon77> what about the kmixctric file
<coreymon77> that doesnt start with kmixrc
<coreymon77> wont the rm command not delete that?
<coreymon77> jhutchins: would it?
<jhutchins> Hm.  I'd move that too then.
<tuco> Guys I can't seem to get the universe multiverse working. Any help welcome thanks.
<coreymon77> should i just do rm .kde/share/config/kmix* ?
<jhutchins> ctrlrc.
<stdin> tuco: what's the problem ?
<jhutchins> coreymon77: move kmixctrlrc first, then yes.
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> okayy
<coreymon77> commands?
<tuco> Thank you Stdin. Basically I am trying to have more packages available in adept. But I have changed the lines to universe multiverse to no affect.
<coreymon77> what are the exact commands i sould do?
<jhutchins> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop && mv .kde/share/config/kmixctrlrc . && rm .kde/share/config/kmix* && sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<stdin> tuco: It shouldn't be too hard to get you set up, can you post your /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin ( http://pastebin.ca/ ) so I can have a look ?
<tuco> I am new to Linux sorry how and where do I type the command Din?
<jhutchins> tuco: You may find this helpful:  http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DOS-Win-to-Linux-HOWTO.html
<coreymon77> jhutchins: okay
<coreymon77> here goes
<ninHer> i have just purchased a monitor with a1680 resolution but my distro doesn't recognize more than 1400
<ninHer> what package may i install or upgrade ?
<stdin> tuco: just open Kate (KMenu -> Utilities -> Kate), then open /etc/apt/sources.list in there, then copy and paste to the website
<coreymon77> wish me luck :P
<jhutchins> tuco: You need to open the sources file in an editor, highlight and copy the contents, then go to the pastebin and paste it.
<LjL> !fixres > ninHer    (ninHer, see the private message from Ubotu)
<tuco> Mama mia!
<jhutchins> tuco: It's referred to as a "steep learning curve".
<ninHer> thanks LjL
<linopil> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<esaym> to compress a folder do I have to make a tar first and then use gzip?
<linopil> in kopete how do I see hebrew font ?
<stellar000987> is there a simpler way to listen and record stream radio station, e.g. in xmms
<stellar000987> ?
<linopil> ljl ty for helping convert tiff the other day
<LjL> linopil: you're welcome, did the TIFF i sent you show properly?
<linopil> yes perfect
<tuco> Sorry Din. Ok I opened Kate (the editor that is) how do I get the source thingy in there?
<linopil> in kopete how do I see hebrew font ? ljl ?
<LjL> linopil, i've no idea honestly, i only use latin1... i think it should work automatically with UTF-8, though, just like konversation does
<LjL> !il
<ubotu>         :
<ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<LjL> you see this, right?
<stdin> tuco: File -> Open, then in the "Location" box type "/etc/apt/sources.list" and click "Open"
<tuco> Din: http://pastebin.ca/360760
<stdin> tuco: stdin, not Din :)
<coreymon77> jhutchins: it worked!!!
<Skuller> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<coreymon77> thanks alot
<tuco> A la Din? :-)
<stdin> tuco: you seem to have removed the main and restricted repositories while adding the universe and multiverse
<tuco> Ah
<tuco> It was written Main Restricted before I changed it
<tuco> What do I have to do then your Highness?
<stdin> tuco: this is more like what it should look like: http://pastebin.ca/360764
<linopil> ljl unfortunately #ubuntu-il not poulated yet too bad
<linopil> *populated
<LjL> linopil: but you see the hebrew characters there in that message? if you see them in konv, i believe you should see them in kopete too
<LjL> but honestly i'm not very familiar with kopete
<linopil> ljl the problem is non-unicode
<empiric> i have ubuntu install n am using konqueror
<stdin> tuco: if you want to, you can use source-o-matic to make a new sources.list file that will be all setup for you, you can take a look here http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<linopil> ljl look in M$ windows - regional settings you have non-unicode language there on 3 tab there
<empiric> my konqueror crashes for some times say 2 times daily
<empiric> why
<empiric> any idea
<LjL> linopil: non-unicode is quite complicated in KDE i'm afraid... if you set your locale to non-unicode, things will get messed up
<Where> empiric: are you using the latest version of Ubuntu?
<justin_> Hello all, can anyone answer a kubuntu question?
<saty> Hoj, je tu nekdo mluvici cesky?
<linopil> I read about giving unicode u in Kde and I dont want that
<stdin> !cz | saty
<ubotu> saty: esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<linopil> simply non-unicode now are western and not hebrew codepage
<empiric> its 6.0.6
<stdin> justin_: ask away
<Where> empiric: Do you have the latest packages for it?
<empiric> yes
<empiric> i have
<empiric> its java based application
<justin_> OK, I was trying to install w32codecs and lib32 ones too so I can watch avi's with Kaffeine
<empiric> i have jre installed all good
<empiric> my website opens
<justin_> and I might have messed something up because now I can't sudo apt-get update
<tuco> What do I do with the files then Stdin? Copy and paste somewhere?
<linopil> tyvm ljl at that point I think Iwill google  << kopete codepage language >>
<empiric> but thers 2 users there konquror crashes often
<justin_> It gives me the error
<justin_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<justin_> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<stdin> !aptfix | justin_
<ubotu> justin_: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<stdin> justin_: use that command ^^
<linopil> !paste > justin_
<justin_> OK I'll try the apt fix one first
<dettoaltrimenti> are any Gnome packages required for running X windows and KDE? for example, can I get rid of the package gnome-applets-data, or is that the package that has the kde applets too?
<matthew> does anyone know how to find the kde configuration wizard in kubuntu?
<stdin> tuco: 1st close kate, than press Alt-F2 and put this in "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list" (without quotes), then just copy and paste from the link I sent you
<lotusleaf> matthew: alt+f2 kcontrol ? or the start up wizard? if the latter you have to install that manually
<Where> empiric: and you have the latest version of Java, I presume, right?
<justin_> HA, ok that worked, thanks fellas!
<empiric> yes
<stdin> dettoaltrimenti: there are no gnome packages needed for kde
<Where> empiric: Is it only with this one website?
<matthew> lotsusleaf: thanks, how do i install the wizard manually?
<empiric> well users can have access to only this site
<lotusleaf> matthew: you can use alt+f2 kmenuedit and add kcontrol too
<lotusleaf> matthew: search adept for it, I forget the specific name though :P
<lotusleaf> matthew: you might ask in #kde too
<matthew> many thanks
<Where> empiric: I'm not sure what's going on to be honest. Have you tried the site in FireFox?
<stdin> you know the guys in #kde will tell you to come here once you say "I run Kubuntu" :P
<lotusleaf> matthew: yw
<lotusleaf> stdin: but it's kde specific and an easy question to answer ;)
<lotusleaf> stdin: it's disabled in kubuntu-desktop
<michal_> whot repository I need to install amd64-k8-smp??
<michal_> from pl
<distro-tester> hello all
<stdin> heh, just don't mention the word "Kubuntu" in there :)
<Where> Hi distro-tester
<lotusleaf> stdin: :)
<empiric> well it cant support firefix some technical isses we r working on that to switch completely to firefox
<distro-tester> hi all
<empiric> till then we have to use konqueroro
<dettoaltrimenti> can you make an icon that will run a command in the terminal when you click it?
<distro-tester> empiric u approve usa empirist spychology?
<empiric> disrto no
<michal_> linux-amd64-k8-smp howto install, links?
<distro-tester> and what u mean by empiric if i many know your asl?
<empiric> where am thinking its b/c
<empiric> my klauncher wont create DCOP files
<empiric> as it wont have kde
<empiric> for some reason it crshes oftenly
<lotusleaf> empiric: install kubuntu-desktop :)
<stdin> dettoaltrimenti: yeah, just make the command be "konsole -e Command" or "konsole --noclose -e Command"
<empiric> well i wont do
<tuco> damn can't open Adept to check the copied and pasted files are there now! Adept doesn't want to load!
<empiric> we have tested ubuntu n now user r familiar on it
<KanRiNiN> Hi everyone.  I have a noob question.  I want to switch to KDE b/c I saw a blog that dispelled the myth that KDE is horrible with memory compared to gnome.  Is there a command to uninstall all my gnome crap or is it easier to install Kubuntu?
<empiric> any idea
<empiric> plz help me around
<KanRiNiN> from a fresh install, that is
<KanRiNiN> I've set up some stuff such as prelink but I hear the new Fiesty herd doesn't even need prelink
<stdin> tuco: on Konsole (Kmenu -> System -> Konsole) type "sudo apt-get update" (you'll need to type in your password), then post the last few lines in the pastebin site
<dettoaltrimenti> stdin but how do I make it an icon?
<stdin> dettoaltrimenti: right-click -> Create New -> Link to Application
<stdin> dettoaltrimenti: you put the command in the "Application" tab
<Skuller> hey guys i just installed the NVIDIA drivers using the instructions at !NVIDIA but i see no splash screen after restarting my X
<dettoaltrimenti> thanks stdin
<stdin> dettoaltrimenti: no problem
<tuco> Stdin: http://pastebin.ca/360785
<Skuller> but i can say that the drivers are installed bcoz glxgears is smooth
<SSJ_GZ> KanRiNiN:Check out http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<linopil> ljl ubotu not working in #ubuntu-il any idea how do we turn it on >?
<stdin> tuco: ok, that's a little but odd, but no problem. just type this in to the konsole "sudo fuser -vik /var/lib/apt/lists/lock" (press y if it asks you too) then run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" then "sudo apt-get update"
<KanRiNiN> thanks SSJ_GZ
<stdin> linopil: ask in #ubuntu-bots
<KanRiNiN> I was searching for this site but couldn't find it
<SSJ_GZ> KanRiNiN: np - good luck! =)
<empiric> any idea
<justin_> I can't get kde to display any higher a resolution than 640x480
<justin_> Is that probably a driver problem?
<linopil> how to turn ubotu on in small language rooms
<linopil> how to turn ubotu on in small language rooms #ubutu-gr #ubuntu-il
<linopil> op help needed
<linopil> !op
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, or DBO
<poningru> oh blargh?
<poningru> linopil: speak to who owns ubotu
<nalioth> linopil: join #ubuntu-ops please
<poningru> or do that
<linopil> k nalioth
<tuco> StDin:http://pastebin.ca/360807
<jack_deltrino> what causes the weird accent marked 'a's to appear? example: error: expected ) before * token
<tuco> anybody can help me with the repositories. I am getting an error message when pressing updates in Adept.
<Riddell> linopil: ?
<Riddell> tuco: put your /etc/apt/sources.list in a pastebin
<Riddell> along with the error message from adept
<Alllex> Hi guys. I'm looking to compile Java programmes. I've installed "javacc" from Adept. Then I followed the instructions and did "javacc <filename>.java" and it comes up with an error:
<Alllex> Reading from file /home/alex/Desktop/scripts/java/1.class . . .
<Alllex> org.javacc.parser.ParseException: Encountered "class" at line 1, column 1.
<Alllex> Was expecting one of:
<Alllex>     "options" ...
<Alllex>     "PARSER_BEGIN" ...
<Alllex> Any explanations? I followed scripts off the internet from several different sources..
<tuco> Riddel:http://pastebin.ca/360821
<lucek> ok ok
<surgy> if i run a game under cedega how do i figure out its process name?
<tuco> message says: Could not fetch updates/ There was an error downloading updates
<justin_> Question real fast, does anyone have the w32codecs they could send me?
<tuco> Riddel?
<tuco> or Stdin?
<lucek> hello
<dettoaltrimenti> does anyone know which program open office and kopete use to spellcheck? I have aspell and myspell both installed on my computer and want to get rid of one
<jhutchins> tuco: Inability to get a lock on the databases means one of two things: you're not using sudo, or some other application has the database open with write/update privilage.
<foo> Where do I turn off klipper, kbluetoothd, adept, and kmix to not come up on start up? I took them out of the taskbar and now them come up as windows
<jhutchins> tuco: Probably you're truing to run commands from the console while you have the GUI open.
<tuco> Gui?
<jhutchins> tuco: wimp.
<tuco> Huh?!!!
<jhutchins> Window, Icons, Mice, Ponters.
<tuco> Ah#
<jhutchins> Graphical User Interface
<tuco> huh no
<justin_> How do I find out which ubuntu version I'm using?
<justin_> I think it's Edgy but I can't remember...
<justin_> Is there any easy way?
<archangel_> shalom ya'll
<tuco> I think my lists are wrong mate
<jhutchins> tuco: Yes, but 'inability to get lock on...' is what I was addressing.
<tuco> no GUi is open Hutch
<tuco> what do you want me to do?
<Seracht> hey
<KiPSeRoN> !bery;l
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bery;l - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KiPSeRoN> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<KiPSeRoN> s
<archangel_> Hey I have never had an installation where my cable modem was not working right out of the box, I was online before I was done installing.
<jhutchins> tuco: Ok, you can delete 33 and 34, they're duplicates of 32 & 33.
<tuco> in adept yes?
<Seracht> hi quick question. I currently have windows installed on my primary harddrive and ubuntu on my secondary harddrive, but I want to install kubuntu. so if I delete the partitions on my secondary harddrive will that somehow screw up GRUB (on my primary harddrive) or will GRUB automatically unninstall itself when I delete the ubuntu partition?
<jack_deltrino> what causes the weird accent marked 'a's to appear? example: error: expected ) before * token
<jack_deltrino> i see them in the man pages and randomly throughout the system
<archangel_> but this latest install on a fresh system, everything works, but cant connect. What do I do?
<jhutchins> tuco: Whatever way you prefer.  I just use the equivalent of visudo.
<Seracht> anyone??
<tuco> Ok removed from adept
<tuco> what else :-)?
<christian23nv> i need info in spanish
<jhutchins> Seracht: How about just installing kubuntu-desktop on your ubuntu?
<jhutchins> tuco: Reading the error message more carefully:  It's bad luck, that's all.
<Seracht> jhutchins I did that but it is getting screwed up
<christian23nv> i need to know how install this repos in kubuntu
<angasule> !googleearth
<ubotu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html
<jhutchins> tuco: You need to make sure you're not editing the sources file and don't have the GUI Adept open.
<Seracht> ie, when I try to change resolution, it doesn't change it
<tuco> So do I need to sacrifice something on the altar of truth?
<jhutchins> tuco: Other than that, you're just getting the message that the servers are too busy.
<christian23nv> necesito ayuda con repos beryl en kubuntu
<jhutchins> !easysources | tuco
<ubotu> tuco: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<gan|y|med> hello
<angasule> !es
<jhutchins> That might help.
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<archangel_> I thought I heard Google was going to release their own distro
<Seracht> just a bad rumor
<angasule> archangel_: I heard the opposite, they have their own distro, but not for release
<jhutchins> Seracht: What video card do you have?
<Seracht> 6600 gt
<archangel_> ahhh
<archangel_> ok
<jhutchins> Seracht: Do you have binary drivers installed for it?
<jack_deltrino> archangel_: i've been to google's hq and internally they use a modified version of ubuntu which internally they call goobuntu, but somehow the press thought spreading misinformation about google creating a new distribution is a Good Thing (tm)
<tuco> ok I have generated the sources list. What do I do next fellas?
<Seracht> i have no idea man...I think I just screwed it up
<Seracht> I udnno what I am doing lol
<archangel_> bummer, seems like it might be cool, with all that $$ backing them
<gan|y|med> i am running edgy. after some time being in idle mode my cpu usage goes up to 100% for no reason. top doesn't show any process related to this usage. strangly, opening a console and starting top "calms" the cpu down again...
<jhutchins> tuco: Does it use different servers than the one you had?
<gan|y|med> any ideas why this is this way (didn't happen in dapper)???
<jhutchins> tuco: Rename the one you had, paste that in it's place, try again.
<jack_deltrino> anyway, anyone know where the weird accent marks are coming from?
<jhutchins> tuco: (Instructions should be on the source-o-matic page.
<jack_deltrino> example: error: expected ) before * token
<linopil> kubuntu opening page for firefox is stil mistakenly file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html
<jhutchins> jack_deltrino: What codepage are you using?
<eXistenZ> What might cause the sound not to work in Amarok when it works the moment I log in to kubuntu?
<jhutchins> linopil: You can change that.  Is that not a valid page on your system?
<tuco> seriously guys I am a bit lost on this one
<linopil> kubuntu opening page for firefox is stil mistakenly file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html . should be file:///usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kubuntu/about-kubuntu/index.html
<jack_deltrino> how do i determine that? i thought that was compiled into the kernel (or for the uber modular freaks, is in module form)?
<archangel_> did you see the pics of Google when they first started? Man talk about a garage setup.
<linopil> jhutchins:  tyvm
<linopil> Iwant it changed in distroi
<Seracht> so jhutchins will grub get screwed up if I format my ubuntu drive
<tuco> ubuntu supported packages and ubuntu community supported packages!
<linopil> bad default yo know ?
<gan|y|med> so any ideas why edgy keeps bringing the cpu up to 100% for no apparent reason whatsoever???
<upd^> top
<upd^> ?
<linopil> jhutchins:  I would like to see it changed in package distro
<tuco> Do I have to change each of the line in Adept...I mean replacing the one generated in source o matic and paste into adept?
<linopil> it confuses newbies
<carlos> hello all
<jhutchins> gan|y|med: Can you tell what process is using the CPU with top or ps ax?
<jhutchins> tuco: It should say on the page (I haven't had a chance to read it yet), but better to rename your existing sources file and replace it with the stuff from source-o-matic.
<dettoaltrimenti> does X11 use metacity?
<inam> hi all... im using kubuntu 6.06 and grub 0.97. i tried to download the source and compile it, and it wouldn't compile. apparently graphics.c is missing in my source files. can someone point me in the right direction please
<dettoaltrimenti> inam: why not just download it with adept?
<tafajunior> dites, j'arriv pas  entrer dans mon root k'en pensez vous
<jhutchins> tuco: This may be of help:  http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DOS-Win-to-Linux-HOWTO.html
<dettoaltrimenti> !fr | tafajunior
<ubotu> tafajunior: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jhutchins> tuco: It's possible to do all this stuff with the GUI, but some of us old timers are impatient, and the command line is so much more powerful.
<tafajunior> merci detto
<tuco> Hutch I am all over the place now...the sources list has been changed twice before, I am not sure what is what
<inam> dettoaltrimenti: can you please explain? you mean by using "apt-get source grub" i'm missing out something
<jhutchins> !build-essentials | inam
<ubotu> inam: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<tuco> I just wanted to have adept running, install ati and audigy drivers and go and have a soup!
<dettoaltrimenti> inam- open the k menu, system-> adept manager
<dettoaltrimenti> type in grub, click on install, click on apply changes
<jhutchins> tuco: You and 93million other people, and the servers are thrashing their hard drives as fast as they can.
<tuco> I guess I better stop for now then. I am going nowhere.
<dettoaltrimenti> tuco- what's going on?
<jhutchins> tuco: One of the things you can do is to choose a country where people will be sleeping when you're awake as your source, and try those mirrors.
<tuco> Ah dude...can't get adept to update at all.
<dettoaltrimenti> tuco- do you get some kind of error message?
<jhutchins> Yeah, but look at the error messages - "timed out".  Servers aren't responding.
<tuco> It only says can't fetch updates
<jhutchins> tuco: Only things you can do are either change servers, or wait until they're not as busy.
<dettoaltrimenti> were you messing with your repositories? maybe the addresses are wrong
<tuco> But I am not sure about my sources anymore Hutch
<tuco> I guess so Menti
<inam> dettoaltrimenti, but grub is already installed... im trying to compile it again and then may be make some changes to the menu screen. problem is, i cant get to compile the unmodified source code, because graphics.c is missing. any help will be greatly appreciated.
<tuco> Not messing...doing what I have been asked to do :-)
<jhutchins> tuco: When I'm working on mandriva, I use mirrors in France and Swizerland, because the US mirrors (where I am) are always busy when I need something.
<dettoaltrimenti> tuco- if it is because the servers are busy, another country's servers should do fine. Try changing us to ru in the addresses in your repositories
<jhutchins> tuco: I know it's frustrating.  I've been dealing with this stuff since the only solution was to mail order CD's.
<jhutchins> ...and wait.
<tuco> how can I do that Menti. I am patient Hutch don't worry :-)
<jhutchins> tuco: So chin up, rename your sources file, paste the new one in, and try to update.
<dettoaltrimenti> or ill change to us and see if that's what's going on. one second
<jhutchins> tuco: You need commands?
<tuco> yes my lord
<jhutchins> Heh.  Watch it.  Console open, Adept closed, right?
<dettoaltrimenti> I have no problem updating with the US servers. That's where you are right tuco?
<tuco> Nope Menti in Uk
* jhutchins opens up a virtual terminal to his own kubuntu box to be sure...
<tuco> All I need is make sure my list are correct wherever the location, and that the repositories in adept are also correct, then we can take it from there :-)
<surgy> to view my resolution i look in /etc/xorg.conf right?
<jhutchins> tuco: Ok: mv /etc/apt/sources.list .
<pasha> russian laguage isnt reconizable in kopete
<jhutchins> tuco: Highlight the sources from source-o-matic and copy them.
<pasha> any ideas guys?
<jhutchins> pasha: Is it working on the rest of the system?
<surgy> can someone tell me where my desktop resolution settings are? xorg.conf? am i spelling the file right? and is it in /etc ?
<jhutchins> tuco: ?
<jhutchins> surgy: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dettoaltrimenti> pasha- hang on, I had that problem too
<jhutchins> surgy: It might not be that simple though.
<surgy> jhutchins: ahh thank you
<jhutchins> !fixreg | surgy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixreg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<surgy> jhutchins: nah i just need to see what its set at im not changing it
<jhutchins> Hm.
<jhutchins> !xconfig | surgy
<ubotu> surgy: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<tuco> Yes Hutch
<jhutchins> surgy: There's an applet called krandr<something>, that might help.
<jhutchins> surgy: xvidtune will also tell you.
<surgy> i dont want to reconfigure anything
<surgy> i just want to see what its set at
<jhutchins> What step are you at?
<jhutchins> tuco: What step are you at?
<jhutchins> surgy: k.
<jhutchins> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<jhutchins> !FixRes
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jhutchins> Silly case-sensitive bot.
<tuco> Hold on Hutch
<dettoaltrimenti> ok pasha- sudo kate ~/.kde/share/config/kopeterc
<dettoaltrimenti> under the [ICQ]  part, change DefaultEncoding to 2251
<tuco> Hutch:http://pastebin.ca/360917
<dettoaltrimenti> pasha- or kedit, gedit, whichever text editor you use
<jhutchins> Man, I love this house.  It's 100 years old, old for this area, and it handles light so beautifully.  I have the thermostat turned down, but because it's a sunny day it's nice and warm (barely 30F outside).
<ctw> Hi! Has anybody here recently upgraded from Edgy to Feisty Herd 4?
<pasha> and...
<jhutchins> tuco: Ok, that's the old one, right?
<Skuller> !mic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tuco> That's that what is showing now Hutchy
<jhutchins> tuco: Ok, you're going to move that to your home directory as backup: mv /etc/apt/sources.list .
<pasha> what if just windows cyrillic encoding
<jhutchins> tuco: (the period means "here').
<Skuller> anyone can help me get my mic working?...or to even see if it is working or not?
<tuco> Huh. Me lost
<tuco> move what kind sir?
<ctw> I'd like to upgrade to Feisty Herd 4, but wanted to hear other people's experiences first
<_stephan_> i have a Problem with koversation. I want to start Konversation at the start of kde, let it connect with a special channel and stay only as icon in the taskbar. I can start Konversation at the start of kde and it connects to a channel, but the konversation-window stays open. Is there a way to automatic close the Konversation-Window, so you see only the taskbar-icon?
<jhutchins> tuco: Then you're going to copy the text from source-o-matic, and your're goint to do echo ", then paste it, the close the qote with " > /etc/apt/sources.list
<tuco> Man you lost me here
<dettoaltrimenti> hey tuco
<tuco> Mama mia
<jhutchins> tuco: Ok, is this easier?  vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<jhutchins> tuco: It'll give you a message about vi and open a new file.
<tuco> in kate?
<tuco> or command?
<jhutchins> tuco: Would you rather use kate? Ok, open the new file in kate.
<jhutchins> tuco: vi is another editor.
<dettoaltrimenti> tuco, I can just email you my sources.list and you can use that
<jhutchins> dettoaltrimenti: He has a source list from source-o-matic.  His problem seems to be busy servers.
<tuco> We can try that Menti isn't it Hutch?
<eXistenZ> I have surround and I'm not sure why it doesn't work in Amarok
<jhutchins> tuco: No idea about menti, if he's another guy in the channel his server isn't talkign to mine.
<tuco> Ok
<dettoaltrimenti> sorry hutch, im sure you know what you're doing
<tuco> Yes he made me win a couple of millions at the lottery ;-)
<tuco> Ok sorry Hutch
<jhutchins> dettoaltrimenti: Hopefully he'll be a bit more confident with the console when we're done.
<tuco> So I have the sources list. Then?
<jhutchins> Ok, you've created a new one, right?
<tuco> nah
<jhutchins> now try to update again.
<tuco> How can i create a new one?
<tuco> Don't hate me Hutch...
<jhutchins> tuco: Ok, what we're doing is moving the old sources list to your home dir so you have a backup, then we're copying and pasting the list from source-o-matic to a new list, then we update.
<tuco> Ok#
<jhutchins> tuco: In console, sudo vi /etc/apt/sources-list
<pasha> is there a possibility to listen to shoutcast radio sts in xmms, saying nothing of ripping 'em...just to listen, is there?
<jhutchins> tuco: hit i for insert, paste the stuff from source-o-matic.
<jhutchins> tuco: tell me when you've done that.
<jhutchins> pasha: Yeah.
<jhutchins> pasha: I use streamtuner for that.
<tuco> So I save the old list...copy it and then move it to desktop>
<jhutchins> pasha: or I listen to 'em in amarok if I have the url.
<eXistenZ> kde is just great
<pasha> how
<jhutchins> tuco: No need to move it to the desktop.
<tuco> saved it in home :-)
<pasha> conveniently as in winamp library e.g.
<tuco> ok now I generate a new one right?
<jhutchins> pasha: amarok lets you add "radio streams" in the playlists tabl.
<jhutchins> tuco: Yes.
<tuco> link please?
<jhutchins> !easysources
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<jhutchins> Just use the defaults, select whatever country you think you should.
<tuco> default is Switzerland. I am in UK
<tuco> Should I choose Angola?
<jhutchins> tuco: well, start with uk.  you might be doing this more than once.
<jhutchins> tuco: After that, I'd try France, then Swizerland.
<tuco> ok created gb one
<jhutchins> tuco: Highlight text, copy.
<tuco> what shall I do with it?
<tuco> ok
<tuco> done
<gan|y|med> i am running edgy. after some time being in idle mode my cpu usage goes up to 100% for no reason. top doesn't show any process related to this usage. strangly, opening a console and starting top "calms" the cpu down again...
<pasha> hello, how are you? =)
<pasha> lol)))))))))))
<gan|y|med> any ideas why this is this way (didn't happen in dapper)???
<pasha> yes we know all
<gan|y|med> there is NO process using the cpu up to 100%
<pasha> only 80%
<jhutchins> tuco: Now in console: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<tuco> ok
<jhutchins> tuco: hit i for insert, then paste.
<pasha> exactly
<coreymon77> guys
<pasha> what?
<coreymon77> is there a windows media firefox plugins for kubuntu?
<pasha> there is none
<tuco> done
<gan|y|med> coreymon77: you can use the mplayer plugin for wmv streams
<coreymon77> how do i get it
<coreymon77> apt?
<jhutchins> coreymon77: Once you get windows media working (see !mp3), get a plugin for your player working.
<gan|y|med> yes
<coreymon77> whats the package called?
<gan|y|med> don't install the totem player plugin
<jhutchins> tuco: Ok, now hit esc, then :, then wq <enter>
<coreymon77> gan|y|med: whats the plugins package called?
<tuco> in konsole right?
<jhutchins> coreymon77: Actually, I think the mplayer plugin is installed by default.
<jhutchins> tuco: Um... You shoudl still be in vi, where you pasted the text from source-o-matic...
<coreymon77> well
<coreymon77> if it is
<coreymon77> firefox isnt detecting it
<pasha> well done
<jhutchins> tuco: That source should write then quit.
<gan|y|med> just search for mplayer in synaptic/adept or do apt-cache search package
<jhutchins> tuco: that sequence, esc :wq<enter>
<pasha> good
<tuco> I just pressed quit
<tuco> is that ok?
<jhutchins> tuco: pressed quit....
<tuco> Yes that's me
<jhutchins> tuco: Did you do sudo vi... in konsole?
<tuco> nah
<xenol> when i type mkisofs /etc where is created *.iso stored plz?
<jhutchins> ah.
<tuco> aie aie aie
<jhutchins> tuco: ok, in konsole, sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<tuco> ok
<kmimouni> hi
<jhutchins> tuco: Either it worked, and it's there, or you hit i and paste again.
<kmimouni> how are u everybody
<gan|y|med> does anybody know what might trigger the 100% cpu usage?
<jhutchins> gan|y|med: try leaving top running.  probably a screensaver.
<xenol> plz where can i find iso files?
<tuco> guess it's there
<jhutchins> gan|y|med: How do you know it's using 100% cpu?
<jhutchins> tuco: Ok, you should now be stuck in vi.
<gan|y|med> jhutchins: what screensaver?
<xenol> plz
<jhutchins> gan|y|med: Perhaps one that's not working?  I dunno, that's what tends to kick in at idle.
<pasha> how do i open kate text editor? is there any chance to do this?
<tuco> yes looks like I can't type anything anymore in konsole
<jhutchins> xenol: iso's for kubuntu?
<jhutchins> !mirrors | xenol
<ubotu> xenol: Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<jhutchins> tuco: Good.  esc :q<enter>
<gan|y|med> jhutchins: well, besides the system being awfully slow and almost not reacting anymore? i have a superkaramba theme that shows me when it is at 100% (and the notebook fan has the same opinion)
<xenol> jhutchins:  no i typed in terminal mkisofs /etc and it made iso but i dont know where it is stored :(
<pasha> i see the icon in the menu it says kate and...i click it and it doesnt start kate
<jhutchins> gan|y|med: Ok, so this is while you're working.
<tuco> I press exc, then type q and press enter right?
<coreymon77> okay
<jhutchins> gan|y|med: leave a top window open where you can see it and see if it happens.
<coreymon77> i found the mplayer plugins on apt
<eisma> i did dual boot with windows/ubuntu, and partitioned too little of space i wanted for windows. how do i uninstall ubuntu?
<jhutchins> tuco: :q
<coreymon77> i installed it
<pasha> so anybody knows what to do with it?
<jhutchins> tuco: the colon indicates a command.
<tuco> what do you mean?
<coreymon77> but i and downlaoding something, so ill wait for that to finish before restarting firefox
<tuco> I press esc
<pasha> I press enter instead
<tuco> and press q?
<coreymon77> eisma: why not uninstall windows?
<pasha> and it works, I tell you
<dettoaltrimenti> pasha- try 'sudo kedit' in the terminal
<jhutchins> tuco: esc gets you out of whatever mode you're in.  Next press : to enter command mode, then q is the command.
<xenol> eisma:  boot the install cd and format ubuntu partitions  using QTparted
<coreymon77> eisma: wait
<coreymon77> eisma: you can resize partitions
<pasha> we resize all
<pasha> whatever you wish
<coreymon77> eisma: get QTpated off of apt
<xenol> jhutchins:  do u know where can i find iso file of /etc when i typed mkisofs /etc in terminal but didnt say where it is stored plz?
<eisma> coreymon77 that's what i'm trying to do right now, and right now i deleted the partition with ubuntu on it
<coreymon77> eisma: and then resize you ubuntu and windows partitions to the size you want for each of them
<coreymon77> why?
<tuco> this one is tricky
<eisma> coreymon77 cause i didn't want ubuntu
<jhutchins> xenol: Um, I'm not that good.  use ls or mc to look around?  use find?  updatedb && locate iso?
<coreymon77> have you tried kubuntu yet?
<eisma> xenol how do i use qtparted once i've booted the live cd?
<pasha> coreymon77, first you have to format your harddrive then instal dos on it and all shall work i promise you
<jhutchins> tuco: Yes.  Did you successfully quit vi?
<adam_> hey has anyone had boot/shutdown issues with hp dv1000?  i cant count how many times boot/shutdown has crashed on me
<eisma> coreymon77 i just want to get back to windows first
<xenol> eisma:  go to kmenu system qtparted and format ubuntu partitoins
<jhutchins> tuco: vi is like a sonic screwdriver.
<xenol> partitions
<pasha> )))))))))))
<eisma> xenol what if i'm onubuntu?
<tuco> when I press esc...the icon in shell at the bottom either show a bell or a computer screen!
<coreymon77> pasha: why are you telling me this, im the last person to want to uninstall kubuntu
<pasha> partitions wont matter, the key is DOS OS
<xenol> jhutchins:  the prob is i dont even know how that iso file is called :S
<xenol> eisma: use live cd
<gan|y|med> please may someone tell me why screensavers are not listed in the kubuntu style kcontrol menu. gosh, how i hate it...
<eisma> xenol ubuntu live cd, correct? then where?
<jhutchins> xenol: Find gives you options to find by create time.
<xenol> eisma:  u have ubuntu live cd?
<eisma> xenol: yes
<eisma> xenol gnome partition editor?
<incorrect> my touchpad is soo very slow
<xenol> jhutchins:  what do i need to type to find by create time?
<xenol> eisma: y
<tuco> I am lost in that one Hutch
<Wulfe> anybody know how to stop the adept updater from thinking its already being used ?
<pasha> coreymon77: once you install DOS you ll see the advantage of this OS over all others, you wont have to do anything, all is made for you
<eisma> xenol cause that's what i have
<pasha> already
<linopil> who can solve me showing hebrew non-unicode in kopete. now non-unicode in kopete is western?
<poningru> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jhutchins> xenol: man find
<coreymon77> pasha: you are telling this to the wrong person
<jhutchins> xenol: It's tricky, just keep trying it.
<eisma> does anyone know if fat16 filesys is related to windows at all?
<tuco> Can I just simply get a new source list and then copy and paste it in kate?
<linopil> maybe I cen manually edit kopete non-unicode codepage ?
<coreymon77> pasha: im anti windows
<jhutchins> tuco: Yes.  What's the problem?  Still can't get out of vi?
<tuco> I am not sure If I am out or not
<pasha> FAT16 is related to DOS
<eisma> so don't delete fat16?
<jhutchins> tuco: What's on your screen?
<jhutchins> tuco: does ls work?
<tuco> konsole
<linopil> coreymon77: Iam pro dual- boot
<xenol> jhutchins:  but i dont know how that iso file is called
<coreymon77> why are you people telling me this
<pasha> and also there is a secret partition in Linux that uses FAT16
<dettoaltrimenti> linopil- right click on the name of the person you want to talk to, click on 'select encoding' and choose Unicode
<jhutchins> Ok, if you're out of vi, you're all set, do an update.
<coreymon77> i dont care
<pasha> LOL))))))))))))))))))))
<jhutchins> tuco: you can use ls /etc/apt to see that the file's there.
<eisma> anyone knw how i can turn the unallocated space into the partition i want to use for ubuntu?
<pasha> corey, get yourslef a LINDOWS
<tuco> how can you be sure to be out of Vi mate?
<Raven301> I have set up an kids account on my laptop. I'm using Swiftfox. In my account I have flashplayer working but in the kids account it will not work. How do I get it to work int the kids account. Also how do I get sudo my password to work in the kids section?
<eisma> using the GParted
<jhutchins> tuco: you can use ls -l to see that it has size.
<linopil> wow dettoaltrimenti tyvm
<jhutchins> tuco: you can run update.
<coreymon77> pasha: no
<coreymon77> im staying with kubuntu
<jhutchins> tuco: You're no longer in the file editor.
<jhutchins> tuco: The text of the file should go away.
<pasha> seriously man, linspire and ubuntu soon will make one
<adam_> hey has anyone had boot/shutdown issues with hp dv1000?  i cant count how many times boot/shutdown has crashed on me
<pasha> just for you
<dettoaltrimenti> np linopil
<tuco> dear oh dear
<tuco> sudo get-update?
<jhutchins> sudo apt-get update
<xenol> jhutchins:  do u know how can that iso be called?
<coreymon77> pasha: shut up will you?
<pasha> sudo get- install DOS OS 9.0
<dettoaltrimenti> xenol- search in / for *.iso
<poningru> woah woah
<jhutchins> tuco: In a couple of months this'll be like falling off a log.
<pasha> lol
<tuco> stuck at 30%
<poningru> pasha: whats wrong?
<caris_mere> in fstab, what is a fat32 file system called?
<coreymon77> pasha: if you are pro windows/dos, you are in the wrong channel
<jhutchins> xenol: If you gave me the exact command line you used, I might be able to guess it.
<gan|y|med> Raven301: I think this is a permission problem. for sudo, you have to be added to the sudoers list. i think one way of doing this is to add the kids account to the staff group
<julio_> surgy
<poningru> pasha: please dont annoy other people
<jhutchins> xenol: On the other hand, if you didn't give it an output filename, it probably didn't do anything.
<linopil> wow dettoaltrimenti now option select encoding dissaperared
<jhutchins> tuco: Patience.
<linopil> and I did not listen
<xenol> jhutchins:  mkisofs /etc  ---- typed just this
<tuco> stuck at 30% Hutchy...still
<Raven301> gan|y|med: ok ... I'll try that
<julio_> are you there?
<jhutchins> tuco: 3 - 5 minutes, depending on your connection and the servers.
<linopil> chose herew visual dettoaltrimenti
<pasha> you go on microsoft.com and download anything you wish.
<xenol> jhutchins:  so if i didnt type outpot that file doesnt exist?
<gan|y|med> speechless=
<pasha> there are all updates available
<linopil> anyway to take it back dettoaltrimenti ?
<jhutchins> xenol: Get a lot of garbage on the screen?
<poningru> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, or DBO
<eisma> if i want to keep windows, should i delete the fat16 filesystem?
<linopil> pasha haha only activate first
<poningru> pasha == troll
<dettoaltrimenti> linopil right click, go to the very bottom where the person's name is, then select encoding should be there- it shouldn't disappear
<xenol> jhutchins:  yup
<tuco> connection timed out
<nalioth> pasha: please be civil
<jhutchins> xenol: That was the iso.
<pasha> or otherwise you may try sudo apt-get install windows 95
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
<pasha> it is a good os for beginners
<linopil> and pasha your words are considered <<<< trolling >.>>> by some ppl
<xenol> jhutchins:  hmm and where can i find it?
<jhutchins> xenol: It fed it to stdout, which in this case was teh screen.
<nalioth> pasha: you should join ##windows
<gan|y|med> Raven301: similar thing might apply to the flash issue. but i am not sure
<linopil> k ty dettoaltrimenti
<xenol> jhutchins:  stdout?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<xenol> jhutchins:  just tell me plz that file was created or no?
<jhutchins> xenol: I'd check man mkisofs if I were you, but I would suspect you need mkisofs /tmp > backup.iso
<linopil> pasha troll pure and simple
<tuco> I give up Hutch. Not sure what is wrong.
<jhutchins> xenol: No permanent file was created.  The output that would have been the iso just went to the screen.
<jhutchins> tuco: It's saturday, and everybody's trying to get updates.
<Raven301> gan|y|med: ok ... I'll let you know
<xenol> jhutchins:  well that now file exists on disk or no? i dont know :(
<pasha> linopil: if you lack sense of humor, it doesn't mean that others are like you
<jhutchins> tuco: You can go through source-o-matic again, and try the French or Swiss servers.  The ones in the Netherlands are good too.
<tuco> well I am sure some people can update right?
<linopil> whatever
<nalioth> pasha: #kubuntu-offtopic awaits
<jhutchins> tuco: You can try the ones in the far east, where they're asleep.
<jhutchins> tuco: Only if they're lucky and hit the servers between other people.
<tuco> anyone in the UK having problems updating here?
<xenol> jhutchins:  any idea where that pernament iso was created?
<jhutchins> xenol: No permanent file was created.
<pasha> i do, but i solved it easily
<jhutchins> xenol: Instead of the output going to a file, it went to the screen.
<xenol> jhutchins:  ah so file doesnt exist right?
<pasha> here...you type in console sudo apt-get dos
<jhutchins> xenol: Just like the output of "ls" goes to the screen.
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %pasha!*@*]  by nalioth
<tuco> Ok Cheers Hutch I am off. Thanks for your help mate
<jhutchins> xenol: If you do ls > listing.txt, it goes to a file.
<eguzkia> hello how can i do to resolve a GPG key problem?
<eguzkia> i have this error when i use synaptic
<jhutchins> tuco: Good luck!  THis is a real pain.  I'm working on a utility to test the mirrors and see which ones are the best for you at a given moment.
<xenol> jhutchins:  so if it only was on screen then file wasnt created and doesnt exist on disk? tell me yes or no plz
<jhutchins> xenol: No file exists.
<xenol> jhutchins:  thx for time
<jhutchins> xenol: Good luck.  Have a look at that man page!
<tuco> Thank you.
<eguzkia> how can i do to resolve a gpg key error when i download packages?
<nalioth> eguzkia: where are you downloading from?
<tuco> I just want to make sure my adept has the right repositories for the time being!
<radioaktivstorm> hello, i have a question... every once in a while, the gui gets kinda glitchy: the scrollbars look kinda broken and stuff. is there a way to fix this?
<dettoaltrimenti> eguzkia- what's the error?
<xenol> jhutchins:  one more question best way how to backup is with dd or tar?
<eguzkia> dettoaltrimenti: it?
<jhutchins> xenol: dd is pretty special, I would say tar.
<jhutchins> xenol: There are some very nice backup utilities available for kubuntu.
<dettoaltrimenti> xenol- you could use the program Keep for backing up files, it's pretty spiffy
<eguzkia> dettoaltrimenti: i receive a warning after downloading package from synaptic like "gpg key....."
<xenol> jhutchins:  sbackup?
<nalioth> eguzkia: which repos are you using?
<eguzkia> nalioth: i receive a warning after downloading package from synaptic like "gpg key....."
<dettoaltrimenti> eguzkia try it again and tell me and copy and paste the error
<eguzkia> ok
<nalioth> eguzkia: yes, you've said that 3 times now.  please pastebin your errors as dettoaltrimenti asks
<nalioth> !paste | eguzkia
<ubotu> eguzkia: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<eguzkia> naliioth:just one moment i'm downloading a package and i have a dial-up connection!
<eguzkia> nalioth:just one moment i'm downloading a package and i have a dial-up connection!
<dettoaltrimenti> nalioth let me ask you a quetsion- do you know, or know how I can find out which spellcheck programs kopete and openoffice use?
<coreymon77> eguzkia: you only have to say things once
<nalioth> dettoaltrimenti: i don't use those programs, i'm sorry.  :(
<LjL> dettoaltrimenti: they use the KDE spell checker. which on its turn can use several backends, IIRC - you can choose which in kcontrol
<coreymon77> dettoaltrimenti: do you want to add extra dictionaries?
<dettoaltrimenti> coreymon77 no I just have 4 spellcheck programs installed, I'd like to know which one I'm using
<KanRiNiN> coreymon77: yes, i do.
<coreymon77> KanRiNiN: which ones?
<LjL> dettoaltrimenti: kcontrol / KDE Components / Spell Checker
<LjL> i think the default is ASpell
<KanRiNiN> coreymon77: spanish-Spain
<dettoaltrimenti> LjL thanks
<LjL> i'd love it if one could choose the language on a per-application basis - actually, on a per-textbox basis...
<dettoaltrimenti> so LjL will all programs by default use whatever is listed there? so kopete will use aspell as well as openoffice?
<LjL> it's not like everybody only uses *one* language
<jhutchins> dettoaltrimenti: oo may use it's own engine and dictionary.
<LjL> dettoaltrimenti: OpenOffice is not a KDE application, so no. it will use whatever is set up in its config
<LjL> KOffice will respect the KDE settings
<LjL> and so will Kopete
<LjL> and Konversation, and just about any decent KDE app
<coreymon77> KanRiNiN: i believe it is the myspell program
<KanRiNiN> thanks coreymon77
<dettoaltrimenti> yeah, I have myspell, too. and I ihave no idea which program uses what
<coreymon77> so you can just install myspell-es package on apt
<coreymon77> KanRiNiN: any dictionary you need can usually be install ove rapt
<coreymon77> over apt*
<KanRiNiN> yeah.  I'm installing Kubuntu from fresh now over ubuntu and it's just useful to know it uses myspell still.
<KanRiNiN> you guys recommend using aptitiude or what?
<adam_> anyone tried to install suns jre6?  I cant figure out how to get past the license agreement
<coreymon77> adam_: just scroll down through all of it
<coreymon77> and then type "y" when it asks
<fdoving> KanRiNiN: openoffice uses myspell.
<fdoving> or rather hunspell, but hunspell uses the myspell language profiles. or something like that.
<dettoaltrimenti> hunspell seems like the nicest out there
<rene> Hallo
<adam_> coreymon77: i scrolled down and nothing happened, i hit y, enter, etc
<coreymon77> adam_: have you scrolled down the entire way?
<adam_> coreymon77: as far as it will let me, down to the "for inquiries..."
<coreymon77> are you installing it in a terminal window?
<dettoaltrimenti> is tcl/tk used with any widgets in X server?
<eguzkia> nalioth:W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org edgy Release: Le seguenti firme non sono state verificate perch la chiave pubblica non  disponibile: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<adam_> yep, in konsole
<nalioth> eguzkia: please paste your sources.list to a pastebin
<fdoving> eguzkia: you didn't add the gpg key for kubuntu.org as described in the article.
<fdoving> eguzkia: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.5.php  read the key part.
<coreymon77> adam_: well, i dont know
<adam_> me neither, lol, if only they didnt worry about licensing
<eguzkia> nalioth: where i have to paste?
<nalioth> !tell eguzkia about paste
<nalioth> eguzkia: look at your Private Messages, please
<eguzkia> nalioth:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6277/
<nalioth> eguzkia: you are using MANY non official repos, i'd make your sources.list look like this, update your apt and try again.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6278/
<eguzkia> nalioth:http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-proposed/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Il sottoprocesso gzip ha ritornato un codice d'errore (1)
<justin_> I'm running Kubuntu, if I can't turn my resolution up more than 640x480 is that most likely a video card problem?
<justin_> Err, I mean a driver problem?
<nalioth> eguzkia: try it again, your gzip errored out.
<eguzkia> nalioth: ok the gpg error is gone
<oFF-beAt> so what's the difference between kubuntu cd n kubuntu dvd ? besides the medium?
<eguzkia> nalioth: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-proposed/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Il sottoprocesso gzip ha ritornato un codice d'errore (1)
<fdoving> oFF-beAt: dvd got more software.
<oFF-beAt> i mean one hold 3.9 gb and the other hold 700mB there has to be a difference right?
<eguzkia> nalioth: how can i do to resolve it?
<fdoving> eguzkia: you might as well leave out the proposed repository. usualy the good stuff makes it to -updates.
<nalioth> eguzkia: one of your non official repos has not packaged their stuff properly.  you need to get their gpg keys added to your keyring to stop that error
<fdoving> eguzkia: that means add a # at the beginning of line 5 in /etc/apt/sources.list
<oFF-beAt> fdoving, like for now it would b out of dated software?
<nalioth> eguzkia: your apt is not downloading a proper gzip.  try running your apt command again
<kmimouni> hello
<oFF-beAt> fdoving, a cd and online repository would b better right?
<fdoving> oFF-beAt: yes.
<fschmeisser> Hi folks
<fschmeisser> I'm trying to connect to a network printer, but it doesn't recognize the printer
<coreymon77> fschmeisser: what printer?
<fribuntu> Hi all
<rene> hello all
<fschmeisser> brother hl-5250dn
<eguzkia> nalioth: sorry i'm using synaptic and i don't understand englidh very well
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> fschmeisser: let me check something
<fschmeisser> k, thanks
<eguzkia> nalioth: i need to add a # at "deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-updates main restricted universe multiverse"
<fribuntu> I am getting this "error opening security policy file /usr/lib/xserver/SecurityPolicy" as my last line in /var/log/Xorg.0.log. I don't even have a /usr/lib/xserver directory. Does anybody here have such a directory?
<fschmeisser> also, this probably ties into it: when I try to add the printer I always get a "cups daemon not running" error
<kmimouni_> how to install flash player
<kmimouni_> i am new user
<fschmeisser> I had tried to uninstall /reintall cups, to no avail
<kmimouni_> of linux
<coreymon77> fschmeisser: let me check something
<fschmeisser> thanks
<coreymon77> fschmeisser: do you have the driver for the printer
<nalioth> eguzkia: you don't need to # ANY deb-src
<coreymon77> because that printer model does not have a dirver preintsalled
<nalioth> eguzkia: what language do you speak?
<fschmeisser> I got the windows cd, but cdrom doesn't recognize a cd loaded
<eguzkia> nalioth: i have resolved the problem
<Spudchat> do i need to install the java sdk for the command javac ?
<crimsun> Spudchat: for which Ubuntu release?
<eguzkia> nalioth: i add a # at #deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-proposed main restricted universe multiverse
<Spudchat> crimsun, dapper
<eguzkia> nalioth: what do you think
<crimsun> !sun-java5-jdk dapper
<ubotu> sun-java5-jdk: Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 4868 kB, installed size 11548 kB
<Spudchat> thx
<archangel_> hey how do I get on the net using a cable modem?
<archangel_> my ethernet works fine
<archangel_> I dont know why its not working
<underdog5004> I can't boot the edgy live cd. I'm on a DG965WH mobo, and after I select "Run/Install Kubuntu" the progress bar bounces back and forth a couple of times, then I get a BusyBox shell that says "BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-2ubuntu3) Built-in Shell (ash). the prompt says (initramfs). Any ideas?
<archangel_> it lights up and tells me that its getting data transfer
<eguzkia> nalioth: do you know a good dvd player for linux?
<jhutchins> archangel_: What's ifconfig say?
<eguzkia> someone knows a good dvd player for linux?
<firephoto> underdog5004: that live cd doesn't have support for the pata_marvell controller.
<nalioth> !tell eguzkia about dvd
<underdog5004> firephoto, so, what should I use to install?
<archangel_> I'm a newbie, so bare with me...... checking now
<firephoto> underdog5004: feisty herd4 would work if you feel confident with running a pre-release.
<firephoto> underdog5004: your other option would be to use another computer to install the system then move the drive to the 965 system.
<jhutchins> archangel_: Tell me a little bit about your system. Is this a dual-boot system?  It's been on-line ok with windows?
<firephoto> underdog5004: *install and update, then move.
<archangel_> Do i need to have it pluged in to use that command? (I have only one cable, so I have to switch from mine to the pc I'm fixing)
<coreymon77> okay
<archangel_> no, its a Linux only system
<coreymon77> fschmeisser: you do have the cd?
<underdog5004> firephoto, ok, I think I'll do that, cause this box is for a customer...don't wanna give 'em alpha software
<archangel_> (now)
<eguzkia> nalioth: my problem is that i can't see some dvd
<firephoto> underdog5004: edgy + updates has the pata_marvell module. your onboard nic might now work though. (it didn't for me)
<fschmeisser> yes
<nalioth> eguzkia: follow the instructions on the page ubotu told you about
<firephoto> underdog5004: *might not work... i'm not sure if that uses the same nic as my dg965ss.
<eguzkia> nalioth: ok thank you and sorry
<archangel_> is there specific info you need on the ifconfig results?
<jhutchins> archangel_: Ok, I don't know the details of your ISP, but usually a cable modem will associate the lease/IP assignment for the PC by the network adapter's Media Access Code (MAC).  If you want to switch PC's, you often have to un-plug the cable modem power cord, let it reset, plug it back in, then start the new PC.
<coreymon77> fschmeisser: i am going to try and find the driver for you, but if not, we will try to work with the cd
<fschmeisser> ok
<archangel_> of the 100's of pc's I have had connected to my line this would be the first I would ahve to do that to, but hey, I'll try it
<jhutchins> archangel_: What most of us end up with is a firewall/router between the PC's and the cable modem.
<jhutchins> archangel_: This is a LOT safer too, having the firewall on a seperate box.
<archangel_> I have niether
<archangel_> unless it is built in to the modem
<jhutchins> archangel_: If you have an older PC and a couple of spare network cards, building your own firewall/router is a great linux project.  (You'll need a hub or a switch too though.)
<archangel_> fresh build machine with 3800 cpu
<juano> anyone have a direct link to skydomes ?
<Gaz> how do i clean up the adept downloads?
<archangel_> hmmm, ok I might do that
<jhutchins> archangel_: Anyway, try the reset, if that doesn't work, you'll need to look at NIC driver and network configuration.  I know how to do it in a text-only console, but I don't know the kubuntu tools, so I'll step back and let someone else help you.
<archangel_> kinda wanted to build a satalite decoder for direct tv with my extra parts
<archangel_> :o)
<archangel_> ok, thanks dude
<coreymon77> fschmeisser: i found it
<coreymon77> fschmeisser: go to http://solutions.brother.com/linux/sol/printer/linux/lpr_drivers.html
<coreymon77> scroll down to debian drivers
<coreymon77> and find the one for your printer
<fschmeisser> I'm there
<parkerw207> guys any help with wifi ? i keep loosing signal whcih i know i do when i am in my bedroom cos the singal is weak , but for some reason when i loose conection and rescan it says no networks found :S even if i am right next the wifi box and there i more than one in my town
<fschmeisser> will do, thanks corey
<eguzkia> how can i resolve that: encrypted or faulty dvd
<coreymon77> fschmeisser: then install the deb fiel, once you have downlaoded it
<coreymon77> fschmeisser: then add your printer to the printer list on your comptuer
<Wulfe> does anybody know the source list for kubuntu for beryl ?
<jhutchins> !dvd | eguzkia
<ubotu> eguzkia: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<jhutchins> Wulfe: I know it's on source-o-matic:
<fschmeisser> htanks
<jhutchins> !easysources | Wulfe
<ubotu> Wulfe: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<coreymon77> fschmeisser: no problem
<nalioth> eguzkia: all instructions are on the dvd page that ubotu sent you.  what languages are you familiar with?
<nalioth> eguzkia: join #ubuntu-it for more italian speakers
<Wulfe> so is beryl considered a default repositorie or a nonstandard repositorie
<crimsun> it's completely non-standard.
<crimsun> default == enabled by default in a fresh Ubuntu install
<eguzkia> nalioth: only one question i need libdvdcss2 where i cccccind it?
<eguzkia> nalioth: only one question i need libdvdcss2 where i find it?
<poningru> !wmv | coreymon77
<ubotu> coreymon77: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nalioth> eguzkia: it's all on that dvd page ubotu sent you
<nalioth> !tell eguzkia about libdvdcss
<mihail> Hi All
<Prisoner_> hello
<fschmeisser> coreymon77: u still there?
<coreymon77> yup
<coreymon77> whats the matter
<fschmeisser> didn't install because I run amd64 cpu
<coreymon77> oh
<fschmeisser> and I didn't see a 64 bit version
<coreymon77> well then, i dont know, i dont know much about amd64s
<coreymon77> sorry
<adam_> yeah i gave up on java for now, now it saying the DbDriver is busy when i tried to restart the install
<coreymon77> fschmeisser: but ill still try
<Jonty> Edgy can mount NTFS rw, can't it?
<fschmeisser> no problem, I been having other issues due to the architechture, with java, forced firefox 32 bit etc
<SolidSource> Jonty: yes but if you do set it to writable it has potential to destroy the partion
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> umm
<SolidSource> partition
<fschmeisser> automatix2 made it workable though
<coreymon77> fschmeisser: did thw file not install, or not work?
<fschmeisser> instaall error
<eguzkia> nalioth: i have always this problem: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/edgy-seveas/list_of_sections/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<fschmeisser> dpkg: error processing brhl5250dnlpr-2.0.0-1.i386.deb (--install):
<fschmeisser>  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<nalioth> eguzkia: that page doesn't exist
<coreymon77> fschmeisser: i dont know
<coreymon77> sorry
<fschmeisser> that's ok, I'll live to fight another day LOL
<fschmeisser> I'll look around the mfr support site
<cpk1> fschmeisser: you should be doing it in a chroot enviroment, but there is also a force architecture option with dpkg
<fschmeisser> that might work, thanks. let me find out about that
<adam_> should any processes for booting and shutting down be set at startup in kcontrol?
<eguzkia> nalioth: at end i found it on "deb http://www.debian-multimedia.org sid main"
<nalioth> eguzkia: the link is on the dvd page
<nalioth> eguzkia: it is on your system already, you just have to install it
<eguzkia> nalioth: ok ihave installed libdvdcss2!!
<adam_> should any processes for booting and shutting down be set at startup in kcontrol?
<Linux_Galore> adam_: its up to you
<adam_> i guess i should read up on what ones do what, my laptop crashes alot on boot and shutdown
<adam_> im hoping one or more of those will help
<nagyv> if I plug in many (mouse, bluetooth, pendrive) usb-sticks to my laptop, then the first plugged in things won't work any more, neiter after unmounting the pendrive. How can I revive them withouth rebooting?
<jhutchins> nagyv: Un-plug 'em and plug 'em back in again?
<jhutchins> nagyv: How many ports do you have/
<jhutchins> ?
<intelikey> anyone have command "switchto"  ?    would you please do a "type `which switchto` "  for me ?
<jhutchins> intelikey: switchto what?  Switch what to what?  switch what where?
<intelikey> command.
<surgy> anyone versed in C wanna give me a qoute on a project?
<nagyv> jhutchins: doesn't work. I have 5 ports in total, and now actually one of them remained alive. Even kbluetoothd was crashed (at least its icon), but when I unplugged the stick it realised it, and from that time on the icon "wors", but a replugged stick is not recognized. The only remaining probelm is the usb mouse.
<intelikey> !cli | jhutchins
<ubotu> jhutchins: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<jhutchins> intelikey: Been at this since printing terminals.  Punchcards and waiting for output in a physical mailbox enven.
<jhutchins> switchto is part of the "open" package.
<intelikey> jhutchins so is it a symlink script or what ?
<jhutchins> /usr/bin/switchto on mandriva, not installed on my kubuntu
<intelikey> ok thanks.
<jhutchins> intelikey: ELF 32-bit LSB executable
<intelikey> thank you.
<intelikey> that's what i wanted to know
<jhutchins> intelikey: From the man page:
<jhutchins> switchto  will  change  the  current  VT to the vt specified. Useful to
<jhutchins>        change VTs when the hotkey sequence is unavailable for some reason,  or
<jhutchins>        from within scripts.
<fdoving> jhutchins: you can use 'chvt'
<jhutchins> nagyv: It's possible you're drawing more power than your laptop can supply.
<jhutchins> nagyv: I think the whole udev/hotplug system is a bit unstable these days, and I know approximately where you'd have to look to deal with that if it's a code problem, it's VERY complex.
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> my sound i screwed up
<intelikey> x
<crazy_penguin> Good night!
<nagyv> jhutchins: I have restarted now udev, but it did not helped, I tried to find something unusual in dmesg, here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6291/
<intelikey> script###   echo -e '#!/bin/sh \n\nTTY="`basename $0`" \nfuser /dev/tty$TTY && chvt $TTY || openvt -fc $TTY' > get-me-a-tty.sh ;for Q in 1 2 3 4 5 6 ;do ln -s get-me-a-tty.sh $Q ;done ;chmod 755 get-me-a-tty.sh
<intelikey> that's why i asked      ^   :)
<SolidSource> I've got a Brother 7820N (network connected)::anyone know where PPD file for brother printer gets put? cause my printer doesn't get listed
<linopil> SolidSource: you using cups ?
<linopil> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<linopil> You use URI SolidSource
<linopil> coreymon77: it happens
<SolidSource> I know
<SolidSource> I've gotten it setup before...but the thing is just printing crap
<coreymon77> linopil: its not that, all the levels on kmmix are messed beyong repair
<coreymon77> i ahve tried whiping them out, but it doesnt work
<linopil> SolidSource:  did you look at http://localhost:631/
<linopil> corey kmmix = kmix ?
<SolidSource> yes, I just need the PPD file
<linopil> SolidSource: not listed you say
<linopil> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<coreymon77> linopil: ya, sorry
<carrie> why do the madwifi drivers not get installed with the most recent kernel?
<coreymon77> linopil: it seems that the only way to fix it is too whipe out all of my sound settings, kmix alsa, everything
<coreymon77> and reset all fo them back to the way they were when my system was installed
<linopil> coreymon77:  why not try aplay from command line
<SolidSource> linopil: I'm talking its not listed when selecting the driver....so I need the PPD file so that it has the correct driver
<coreymon77> what is aplay?
<linopil> man aplay in konqueror
<linopil> playing a wave from comman line
<coreymon77> my sound system is down now
<linopil> coreymon77:  you may goto konsole
<linopil> cd /usr/share/sounds
<linopil> ls
<berkes> wikipedia crashed? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Llama gives me an error
<linopil>  aplay  a-sound-file.wav
<linopil> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
#kubuntu 2007-02-18
<coreymon77> nothing
<coreymon77> my sound system is completely down
<linopil> coreymon77:  ubotu is your friend
<carrie> why do the madwifi drivers not get installed with the most recent kernel, linux-image-generic ?
<linopil> try to bring it up
<coreymon77> how\
<coreymon77> its not working still
<frojnd> hello guys
<frojnd> I need help
<frojnd> with pdfdkg
<frojnd> or I think that's the name of program
<frojnd> bash utillity
<linopil> coreymon77:  what in system settings > Sound sustem general ?
<frojnd> I need pictures od pdf :)
<frojnd> pdftk is the name of the program
<coreymon77> basic sblive "comes with the computer" card
<frojnd> my question is how can I get jpeg pictures from it?
<linopil> frojnd  you can investigate  doing  << sudo apt-cache search pdf
<frojnd> I have installed pdftk...
<frojnd> and I have a pdf file that has 434 pages..
<linopil> then what frojnd
<coreymon77> linopil: i would restart my comptuer to bring the sound back up
<frojnd> and I need for every page one jpeg or any other format picture..
<coreymon77> but i have a torrent going that i cant interrupt
<linopil> why not coreymon77
<frojnd> just don't know how to do this with pdftk
<linopil> torrent can be interrupted and restarted
<coreymon77> linopil: cause its going slow enough already, the last thing i need is to interrupt and restart it
<linopil> wrong coreymon77slow enough sounds like a good reason to give it "some rest" to me
<coreymon77> why?
<coreymon77> right now its going at the fatest its been so far
<coreymon77> but still slow as heck
<coreymon77> something wrong with my internet today, its really slow
<frojnd> how can I convert 434 pdf pages into pictures with pdftk?
<linopil> because slow torrent can be also bad timing not enough Peers you know coreymon77?
<coreymon77> ya
<coreymon77> it has more peers right now that its has ever had yet
* linopil soon to zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....
<coreymon77> oh nuts
<coreymon77> umm
<linopil> muhabbet:  is chat in Turkish /
<coreymon77> well, getting it back up is now the problem, my problem is why its all messed up
<coreymon77> not*
<coreymon77> not now
<linopil> blame it on Bill Gates coreymon77 ;-)
<coreymon77> you think its just dying?
<linopil> He shouldnt have dropped MS unix XENIX at the time
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> heres my question
<coreymon77> how can i just whipe out all of the settings and reset them to the way they were when my systen was installed
<linopil> did you try alsa restart coreymon77?
<frojnd> Let me ask again: how can I convert pdf file of 434 pages into pictures, every page for it's picture with pdftk??? please help
<coreymon77> whats the command to do taht?
<linopil> googling that for you coreymon77
<linopil> coreymon77: http://www.google.co.il/search?q=alsa+restart+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<linopil> coreymon77:  what about sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart ?
<linopil> also ty for being still in our small room
<SatanMonk> Hello
<linopil> !hello
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<mau12> hi
<linopil> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<mau12> thanks
<linopil> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kubuntu_tester> hello folks!
<mau12> sometimes i just stay and read
<intelikey> !thanks | mau12
<ubotu> mau12: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<linopil> !hello > kubuntu_tester
<kubuntu_tester> a question: how can I change ATI control's font?
<linopil> !log
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<linopil> !log | mau12
<ubotu> mau12: please see above
<kubuntu_tester> linopil: I'm not a programmer, thanks :-)
<mau12> ok guys see you later
<linopil> kubuntu_tester:  I see
<coreymon77> linopil: okay, wait a few minutes while some files tranfer from my brothers computer
<coreymon77> linopil: then ill just reboot my computer and bring the sound system back up
<linopil> PM in #ubuntu-il
<SatanMonk> Synaptic is a better package installer, am I correct?
<Omnifrog> i like it
<intelikey> synaptic is not a package installer
<intelikey> neither is adept
<intelikey> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Omnifrog> it's a package manager
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> it's a frontend for dpkg
<angasule> it's a package divinator!
<Omnifrog> pthththt
<SatanMonk> lol, ok.. sorry I worded that wrong.
<Omnifrog> dogma
<tuco> Hiya all. I need some help getting Adept to update. Doesn't seem to work.
<mediacenter> i need some help with RAID, anybody in here know much about it?
<mau12> #ubuntu-es
<angasule> !rs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<angasule> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<SatanMonk> I have had some bad luck with Edgy, and now I am trying Feisty Fawn, but someone told me that if I used Adept it was causing some people problems, and to try Synaptic instead
<mediacenter> anybody know much about raid in here?
<SatanMonk> It kills bugs pretty good
<intelikey> !feisty | SatanMonk
<ubotu> SatanMonk: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<tuco> Anybody can help me fellas?
<SatanMonk> what the heck was that? lol
<cpk1> SatanMonk: typically switching from a stable release to an alpha project doesnt fix problems
<tuco> My adept fetch update is stuck at 30%!
<SatanMonk> no, I know that. but since I haven't used linux in 7 years, just thought that I would "jump" back in .. lol
<angasule> SatanMonk: things have changed a bit since then :)
<SatanMonk> I remember configuring Debian 2.15.. now I see it's at 3.14 lol
<SatanMonk> I'm finding that out A LOT lol
<intelikey> tuco close it and open a konsole then type in    sudo apt-get upadte   && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   if you are updating the installed packages.
<angasule> SatanMonk: umh, debian put out what, one release since then? :P
<angasule> not exactly the best example hehehe
<intelikey> tuco that will let you see what the error messages are as well as seeing what completes successfully
<kg0wx> I've read up on s/w install steps but when I run checkinstall I always get "no rule to make target 'install'. Stop." Help?
<SatanMonk> The other night I was having a problem with my Edgy install... it worked fine.. rebooted and it had a tty; jobcontrol error.. couldn't get GRUB to do a damn thing with it
<SatanMonk> I was like a noob all over again... but then someone came into the chan with a consol prob and I could help them like o'l hat.. lol
<tuco> Intel it is stuck at 30 and I get a connection timed out message in konsole
<tuco> 30% sorry
<tuco> I am not sure about my repositories for a start, if they are set up correctly
<jrattner> How can I create a menu bar at the top of my screen that just has a tasklist of currently open applications
<intelikey> right click
<jrattner> yep
<SatanMonk> angasule; I realize that debian made a large leap, in lead numbers 2 --> 3 but they had lots of testing in between that
<frojnd> does anyone know any program that would convert PDF file into pictures.. one pdf page for one picture??? please help
<SatanMonk> Any way.. I hope that my transition to linux will be a good one...
<provolik> Hi
<SatanMonk> hello
<provolik> I have a problem with flash player for firefox
<tuco> I just don't know what I can't update at all. I need to install ati drivers, audigy drivers and firefox for a start. All help is more than welcome. Thank you
<provolik> It says me that the falsh player does not support the amd64
<intelikey> frojnd !i  but; apt-cache search pdf | grep '^pdf'    might find something
<kubuntu_tester> nobody can help me? :-)
<jrattner> How can I create a menu bar at the top of my screen that just has a tasklist of currently open applications?
<provolik> I find a workaround by downloading firefox32 but it's not the solution I search
<provolik> someone knows this problem and solution?
<kg0wx> I've read up on s/w install steps but when I run checkinstall I always get "no rule to make target 'install'. Stop." Help?
<frojnd> intelikey: it's just
<frojnd> >
<frojnd> and than I have to press ctrl + c
<intelikey> apt-cache search pdf | grep '^pdf'
<cpk1> provolik: there isnt a linux flash for amd64 iirc
<provolik> doh!
<provolik> okay
<provolik> nothing then
<provolik> thanks anyway
<provolik> bye
<tuco> Please folks, don't let me go back to windows. Please!
<Omnifrog> just breath
<Tm_T> tuco: What's your issue?
<cpk1> tuco: adept/apt-get/aptitude is your friend
<tuco> my updates get stuck at 30%...they don't seem to work. In Konsole or Adept
<intelikey> tuco i advised you what and why.  you ignored.  should i answer in kind ?
<tuco> I did what you told me Intel. As I said my updates are stuck at 30%
<intelikey> show me the line of text
<intelikey> from the apt command ^
<tuco> hold on
<intelikey> don't flood.   just one line
<tuco> I am new to Linux so please bear with me
<tuco> bare
<intelikey> some times i bare some times i'm a bear ....
<tuco> where can I show you what konsole says?
<intelikey> !paste | tuco
<ubotu> tuco: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tuco> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6301/
<intelikey> you didn't close the adept like i said  or it has crashed on you.
<intelikey> which is it ?
<tuco> I closed it before I opened konsole
<tuco> and nothing crashed
<intelikey> ok  sudo fuser -k /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<intelikey> and  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<intelikey> then re-run the apt-get command.
<tuco> same Intel
<tuco> stuck at 30% and then connection timed out
<NamShub> where is the trash folder by default?
<intelikey> tuco what is stuck at 30% ?
<tuco> when I did this: sudo fuser -k /var/lib/apt/lists/lock it gave me 5403
<tuco> connection/updates
<tuco> Could not connect to gb.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out
<intelikey> connection/updates ?   as in the notifier in the taskbar ?
<intelikey> close it.
<tuco> closed
<tuco> nope message in the konsole
<NamShub> !trash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rylasasin_> wow it sure has been a long time since I last used linux
<intelikey> tuco i just checked the gb mirror, no connection problems from here.    pastebin the output of this for me.     sudo apt-get update
<tuco> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6303/
<tuco> Well if I had connection problems I wouldnt be here for sure!
<juano__> hello everyone
<kg0wx> I've read up on s/w install steps but when I run checkinstall I always get "no rule to make target 'install'. Stop." Help?
<intelikey> tuco fuser /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<intelikey> tuco what does that say ?
<tuco> looks like I need to add something else
<intelikey> why ?
<tuco> tuco@xxx:~$
<tuco> in konsole right?
<intelikey> yes
<tuco> just what I worte above
<tuco> wrote
<intelikey> ok try#   fuser /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<tuco> with the #?
<intelikey> after
<tuco> after what sorry?
<intelikey> <tuco> with the #?   <intelikey> after
<tuco> huh?
<holotone> So, I plugged a projector into my laptop, which didn't work (turns out it was a problem on the projecter end)
<intelikey> fuser /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<holotone> as part of the troubleshooting..
<holotone> I turned on the second monitor in display properties
<holotone> when that didn't fix the problem, I unplugged the projecter, and disabled the second monitor
<holotone> now my screen resolution is 640x480, and moving it to anything else causes all sorts of glitchy visual output
<rodrigo_> hola
<rodrigo_> que tal???
<holotone> any ideas for a fxi?
<rodrigo_> alguien de habla hispana?
<intelikey> !fixX
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dasnipa`> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<underdog5004> !es
<underdog5004> lol
<tuco> lost sorry Intel
<rodrigo_> o portugueses?
<Lynoure> !pt
<ubotu> pt is Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<DaSkreech> !TG
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !info frozenbuble
<intelikey> !xorg | holotone
<ubotu> Package frozenbuble does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<ubotu> holotone: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DaSkreech> !info frozenbubble
<tuco> need to register for pm Intel :-(
<ubotu> Package frozenbubble does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<DaSkreech> !info frozen-bubble
<ubotu> frozen-bubble: Pop out the bubbles !. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.0-6ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 72 kB, installed size 356 kB
<DaSkreech> !info frozen-bubble feisty
<ubotu> frozen-bubble: Pop out the bubbles !. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.1.0-1 (feisty), package size 150 kB, installed size 712 kB
<intelikey> so don't pm me.
<DaSkreech> yay! :)
<tuco> sudo: /var/lib/dpkg/lock: command not found
<DaSkreech> Go version 2.0
* DaSkreech dist upgrades to feisty to get FB
<intelikey> tuco you are not typing what i tell you.   neither are you copy & pasting it....
<badpenguin4543> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<holotone> intelikey: When following these instructions:
<tuco> I am lost mate, don't get grumpy!
<holotone>  sudo aticonfig
<holotone> I get aticonfig not found
<intelikey> left mouse button highlight.    then middle (or both if you only have two) button paste.
<holotone> and apt-get aticonfig says package not found
<gigione> how can i install my canon pixma ip 1500 under kubuntu edgy x86_64??
<gigione> ??
<gigione> pls
<tuco> so I type fuser /var/lib/apt/lists/lock followed by what please?
<intelikey> holotone i didn't write the instructions.   just knew what bot call to send you.
<gigione> i tried for a week now?
<gigione> no luck
<intelikey> tuco no.   don't type any of that.  type this.      fuser /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<intelikey> note.  /var/lib/apt/lists/lock != /var/lib/dpkg/lock     also    sudo != fuser
<gigione> could anyone tell me please how can i install my canon pixma ip 1500 under kubuntu edgy x86_64??
<tuco> I pressed enter and it looks like I need to type something else now
<tuco> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6306
<nagyv> DaSkreech: on the frozen bubble website you can find edgy ports http://www.frozen-bubble.org/downloads/
<intelikey> ok. tuco   if (1) you did this command eariler   fuser /var/lib/apt/lists/lock   and it returned nothing.   (2) then you did this command    fuser /var/lib/dpkg/lock    and it returned nothing.  and that's whay your pastebin says.     then (3) do this now and see what it says.              sudo apt-get update
<jrattner> Question: How do I create a seperate "kicker" on the top of my screen?
<tuco> same as before...stuck at 30% with a connection timed out!!!
<tuco> Do you want to check my sources list or something?
<intelikey> ok tuco do        less /etc/apt/sources.list        and pastebin that.
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> note the "less" command is a text reader/pager you can scroll up & down in it.
<intelikey> q to quit less.
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> my sou d jsut quit on me
<coreymon77> sound*
<tuco> when I typed the command you asked above: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/630
<intelikey> kmenu > system settings > sound server
<intelikey> restart
<coreymon77> where is this sound server?
<coreymon77> all i see is sound system
<intelikey> jrattner did you try right clicking the desktop and adding a new panel
<intelikey> coreymon77 yes sound system
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> now what
<coreymon77> im in the sound system settings
<intelikey> restart it    see the button
<coreymon77> nope
<jrattner> intelikey, i don't see the option to add a new panel
<intelikey> or disable && enable   it  which ever your version has.
<coreymon77> all i see is a test sound button
<intelikey> jrattner must i start a gui  to find that for you ?
<DaSkreech> nagyv: cool Thanks :)
<DaSkreech> nagyv: No dapper ports?
<jrattner> intelikey, no just give me the proper folder or divisional hierarchy
<coreymon77> intelikey: nope
<coreymon77> intelikey: still nothing
<intelikey> jrattner try right clicking the panel then and look there
<nagyv> DaSkreech: nobody on the net :( they have it also
<jrattner> intelikey, ok i got it :)
<intelikey> coreymon77 hmm interesting.   ok check the wiki    here i'll summon the bot for you.
<intelikey> !sound | coreymon77
<ubotu> coreymon77: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nagyv> DaSkreech: but I can not find out how to switch off its music
<DaSkreech> nagyv: yeah I know
<intelikey> jrattner for future referance   in kde right click everything.
<intelikey> :)
<DaSkreech> nagyv: Everytime I start it up work stops and everyone jumps into the game
<DaSkreech> no way to practice in peace :-(
<nagyv> :)
<jrattner> intelikey, sounds good, im just attempting to make the switch from gnome to kde
<jrattner> i hope i like it
<tuco> so did you find something odd Intel?
<intelikey> jrattner if you like configuring things you'll love is.   also  hit  [alt] +[f2]   and type in   kcontrol   hit [enter] 
<intelikey> s/is/it
<marco__> ragazzi...
<marco__> c' nessuno??
<intelikey> tuco i missed the url...
<jrattner> intelikey, this is going to be another dumb one, but how do i make the size change
<intelikey> tuco looking.
<tuco> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/630
<intelikey> tuco looking.
<tuco> ok mate
<intelikey> jrattner right click on it.
<intelikey> tuco yes i surely did.
<jrattner> intelikey, i did but when i go to advance and type size it doesnt effect it
<intelikey> tuco do this    lsb-release -a      and tell me is it  edgy  ?
<jrattner> intelikey, i mean, it changes the size of both panels
<intelikey> jrattner this is not gnome.  have to apply changes.
<tuco> in konsole?
<intelikey> tuco yes
<tuco> do I have to type sudo each before entering the command?
<intelikey> jrattner hmmm i'm not sure on seperate sizes...
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> tuco no
<tuco> it says command not found!
<intelikey> type  lsb    and hit the tab key
<intelikey> it should list all commands starting with lsb
<tuco> codename:edgy :-)
<intelikey> ok.
<Schuenemann> can I erase my boot with fdisk /mbr ?
<coreymon77> intelikey: that site doesnt help
<tuco> I've downloaded the iso this morning so it can ony be it
<coreymon77> intelikey: that site is only if your sound doesnt work in the first plac
<coreymon77> e
<coreymon77> my sound was working before
<coreymon77> but all of a sudden quit on me
<Schuenemann> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<intelikey> tuco make your  /etc/apt/sources.list file look like that one.
<intelikey> coreymon77 what did you do that caused sound to fail ?
<snikker> someone have used k3b with verbatim dvd+r?
<Schuenemann> I've used with dvd-r
<coreymon77> intelikey: absolutely nothing, it went choppy on me and then just copped ouy
<Schuenemann> should be the same, I believe
<coreymon77> out*
<tuco> which one Intel?
<intelikey> tuco which one ?    which one what ?
<tuco> tuco make your  /etc/apt/sources.list file look like that one.???
<intelikey> coreymon77 you need a crimsun
<underdog5004> heh, I just discovered kasbar...it kicks ass...now I can hide my kickker
<coreymon77> intelikey: a what?
<intelikey> tuco the one i just sent you
<tuco> Aha
<Schuenemann> does fdisk /mbr erase my boot?
<intelikey> coreymon77 if he's around he'll answer.
<Schuenemann> if not, how do I do that?
<tuco> Can I do that in adept?
<coreymon77> intelikey: what are you talking about
<intelikey> Schuenemann yes fdisk /mbr will write a new mbr to the first hdd
<Schuenemann> intelikey, without any boot options, so it will automatically start hda1 ?
<intelikey> Schuenemann if hda1 is bootable   yes
<Linux_Galore> is there an "human readable" howto for kmail filtering, most of the ones Im reading just confuse the crap out of me
<Schuenemann> intelikey, just to make sure, we're talking about bash's fdisk command, not dos', right?
<intelikey> Schuenemann no.
<tuco> I have gb before archive Intel. Shall I remove it?
<Schuenemann> no?
<intelikey> Schuenemann /mbr is not a device node
<Schuenemann> so how do I that on linux?
<Schuenemann> how do I do that
<intelikey> Schuenemann you would need a dos mbr and dd it to the disk.
<coreymon77> holy cow
<coreymon77> that could be it
<Schuenemann> huh? I can't erase my boot on linux?
<intelikey> Schuenemann better to boot to hda1 and use that os to fix your mbr
<coreymon77> every single one of the kmix files in ,kde/share/config have disappeared
<Schuenemann> how, that's... weird
<coreymon77> that could be a problem
<Gaz> what is the command for removing downloaded adept packages (in konsole) ?
<underdog5004> sudo apt-get remove --purge package_name
<cpk1> Gaz: uninstall or get rid of the packages?
<Gaz> get rid
<Lynoure> Gaz: sudo apt-get clean  if you mean the cache of downloaded packages
<intelikey> sudo apt-get clean    to remove the cached packages   or   sudo apt-get remove packagename  to uninstall them
<Gaz> thats the one
<Gaz> thanks :)
<cpk1> Gaz: aptitude clean
<intelikey> i'm too lazy to use aptitude
<coreymon77> intelikey: could that be a problem
<cpk1> its easier to type apti <tab> than apt- <tab> =P
<cpk1> acutally apt-g <tab>
<intelikey> coreymon77 idk.   konsole >  sudo alsamixer
<coreymon77> intelikey: that works
<roby1973> hi
<intelikey> cpk1 it's easier for me to type urpmi to install than apt-get install   or aptitude install
<coreymon77> but could all the config files for kmix not being there be a slight problem and a reason as too why my sound is not working?
<intelikey> coreymon77 shouldn't be.
<intelikey> coreymon77 if you remove ~/.kde/share/config   kde will just use all the system defaults
<coreymon77> why isnt my sound working!!!
<intelikey> coreymon77 and running kmix and changing volumes should write a new config
<gigione> could anyone tell me please how can i install my canon pixma ip 1500 under kubuntu edgy x86_64??
<gigione> plase
<gigione> please*
<Mena> i have a problem with conecting in msn
<Mena> with kopete
<Mena> any idea
<Mena> i went to kopete room to answer
<gigione> at least point me to a tutorial
<intelikey> gigione  kmenu > system settings > periferals > printers
<Mena> no*
<intelikey> !printer | gigione
<ubotu> gigione: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<tuco> Intel is the gb before archive important? And do I have to add that line:deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu edgy-commercial main
<intelikey> some people print with letters, ubuntu prints with cups
<snikker> gigione: try here: http://mambo.kuhp.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~takushi/#canon
<intelikey> tuco the two letter country code just indicates which mirror to use.
<intelikey> coreymon77 if i had the answers to that, i would have already given them.
<intelikey> coreymon77 you can ask in  #buutnu   ##linux   and  #kde
<intelikey> ##linuxhelp also
<tuco> ok what about the last line then?
<intelikey> tuco not needed
<tuco> well I am stuck at 26% now
<tuco> I mean I am connected to the web and here on the irc. Why can't the updates work damn it!
<Wiglyworm> Um.. are there different ndis wrappers for different versions of linux?
<intelikey> compiled different  yes
<tuco> Geez I am giving up on that one.
<Wiglyworm> I was told I should install it to get my wireless card working.. I don't have my live CD.. so I'm looking to download it.
<Wiglyworm> And, saddly, I'm a giant linux newb.
<linopil> howto rekonfigure alsa from command line ?( something similar to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg maybe ?)
<coreymon77> Wiglyworm: you shouldnt even be using ndiswrapper unless you absolutely have to
<intelikey> linopil as[tab] 
<Wiglyworm> Well... my wireless card isn't recognized, it doesn't seem.
<intelikey> or is it ac[tab]  ...
<coreymon77> what card?
<tuco> anybody can help me with getting updates to work please? Thanks in advance.
<linopil> <intelikey> linopil as[tab]   >> as[tab]  ?
<intelikey> [tab]    means  hit the tab key
<Wiglyworm> It's a buffalo buffalo wli2-pci-g54s
<Wiglyworm> er.. oops, but yeah.
<linopil> yes but tab what intelikey
<v0taguz> Anybody know about the location for configuration net files
<coreymon77> Wiglyworm: can you give me the manufacturers site for it?
<cpk1> Wiglyworm: didnt you already get it working before? i remember helping someone with the same exact card the other day
<intelikey> linopil tab completion of command line editing     type   as[tab] [tab] 
<Wiglyworm> sure, one sec.
<linopil> OK OK that answers what q. above intelikey about reconfigure sound ?
<Wiglyworm> http://www.buffalotech.com/products/wireless/wireless-g-125-high-speed/wireless-g-125-high-speed-pci-adapter/
<Wiglyworm> Goin AFK... be back in one sec.
<_raymond_house_> hello all. is anyone here familiar with loadlin?
<intelikey> linopil but i also said it maybe    ac[tab] [tab]      something that starts with    a     and has   conf in it...
<coreymon77> asoundconf?
<intelikey> linopil yes configuring alsa   asoundconf
<intelikey> when you get the name right you use the man pages...
<coreymon77> intelikey: and what would that do?
<coreymon77> i used asoundconf reset-default-card and it still didnt work
<intelikey> coreymon77 in answer to how to reconfigure alsa  "<linopil> howto rekonfigure alsa from command line ?( something similar to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg maybe ?)"
<linopil> coreymon77:  pls cat /proc/asound/cards
<coreymon77> intelikey: and that was so linopil could tell it to me
<intelikey> well there ya go.
<linopil> ha intelikey brings me aspell
<coreymon77> intelikey: and it didnt work
<linopil> coreymon77:  pls cat /proc/asound/cards
<coreymon77> coreymon@kubuntu:~$ cat /proc/asound/cards
<coreymon77> ]  0 [Live           ] : EMU10K1 - SBLive! Value [CT4780] 
<coreymon77>                       SBLive! Value [CT4780]  (rev.7, serial:0x80221102) at 0xece0, irq 185
<WiglyWorm> Sorry about that.. back.
<intelikey> linopil it's    asoundconf     man asoundconf    but i doubt that coreymon77's problem is at that level.  more like a kde issue.    one could test with  alsamixer   and  cat /dev/urandom >> /dev/dsp
<linopil> coreymon77: coreymon77:  pls cat /proc/asound/cards
<linopil> good sorry
<linopil> coreymon77:  alsamixer now
<coreymon77> okay
<linopil> dont forget to sudo /etc/init.d/./alsa-utils start snd_emu10k1 coreymon77
<coreymon77> it just gave me a mixer thing
<linopil> okay what coreymon77
<linopil> yes
<intelikey> check the volumes for  master   and  dsp  and are not muted
<linopil> coreymon77:  your card name emu10k1 on top
<linopil> good luck coreymon77
<badpenguin4543> does anyone know what to do about the bug in kubuntu concerning the xscreensavers/kdehoos not showing up in the list of screensavers?
<coreymon77>  Card: SBLive! Value [CT4780]                                                  
<coreymon77>  Chip: TriTech TR28602
<linopil> so far so good coreymon77
<coreymon77> master isnt muted
<coreymon77> but whats dsp?
<coreymon77> there is no dsp
<intelikey> pcm
<intelikey> my bad.
<intelikey> thinking two many things at once
<cpk1> WiglyWorm: what does lshw say about the businfo for your wireless card?
<linopil> coreymon77: carefully play with arrow keys in alsamixer
<linopil> pcm and master must be up coreymon77
<coreymon77> master and pcm are both on 100
<linopil> OK
<WiglyWorm> I... wish I knew... I'm not 100% sure what that means...
<coreymon77> still nothing
<intelikey> well turn them down to about 75%   and   do this    cat /dev/urandom >> /dev/dsp
<intelikey> ^c  to stop it.
<coreymon77> nothing
<jhutchins> coreymon77: Try messing with the ballance.
<coreymon77> which balance
<coreymon77> there are a ton of them
<jhutchins> coreymon77: (You're sure the speakers are plugged into the right jack and working, aren't you?)
<_raymond_house_> !linld
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linld - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coreymon77> jhutchins: yes, i am sure of that
<jhutchins> I've got an sb live gold, only one ballance control.
<intelikey> coreymon77 really stupid Q  but you don't have pets in there do you ?   or could you have been on the wires ?
<coreymon77> intelikey: i just checked my wires
<jhutchins> coreymon77: What happens if you cat /boot/vmlinuz | /dev/dsp?
<coreymon77> there is no problem
<tuco> Well I can't seem to make things work...getting tired. 39% is as much as it can go!
<jhutchins> tuco: What servers are you trying now?
<tuco> Ah Hutch!
<coreymon77> bash: /dev/dsp: Permission denied
<tuco> same gb
<coreymon77> bash: /boot/vmlinuz: No such file or directory
<intelikey> jhutchins why would the kernel be any better than urandom ?
<_raymond_house_> !loadlin
<ubotu> loadlin: a loader (running under DOS) for LINUX kernel images. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6c.really1.6c-1 (edgy), package size 43 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<jhutchins> intelikey: Sometimes I don't get any output from urandom, and the kernel sounds kinda neat.
<intelikey> lol
<jhutchins> tuco: Ok, time to move on to France or Swizerland.
<coreymon77> jhutchins: there is no "balance" in alsa mixer
<tuco> I can't kill adept proces. Says insufficient permissions!
<tuco> I need the list for france ot switz Hutchins.
<coreymon77> jhutchins: i did that command you wanted
<coreymon77> jhutchins: do you want to know what it gave me?
<jhutchins> coreymon77: I saw.
<jhutchins> It's interesting that you don't have access to /dev/dsp, that could be where the problem is.
<coreymon77> and what is this balance that you are talking about
<WiglyWorm> Okay.... I'm restarting into linux on my other computer.. could someone please take me through what I need to do to get this working?
<_raymond_house_> !man loadlin
<jhutchins> coreymon77: ls -l /dev/dsp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about man loadlin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> coreymon77: There's a balance in kmix.
<coreymon77> jhutchins: i even tried it with sudo and it still didnt work\
<coreymon77> acess denied
<jhutchins> coreymon77: On my kubuntu box with a wierd on-board sound chip, I have to move it off center to get any sound out.
<jhutchins> coreymon77: sudo then - sudo ls -l /dev/dsp
<coreymon77> coreymon@kubuntu:~$ ls -l /dev/dsp
<coreymon77> crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14, 3 2007-02-17 18:51 /dev/dsp
<MotorCityMadMan> Is there a KPDF plugin for konqeror for viewing inside ?
<jhutchins> coreymon77: Ok, "groups".  Look for audio.
<tuco> Ah man this is going nowhere. I can't kill adept process because of insufficient permissions! What?!
<jhutchins> tuco: sudo.
<coreymon77> ya
<jhutchins> tuco: Remember, it's running as root.
<coreymon77> i see audio
<jhutchins> tuco: Also, you can eliminate a possible source for errors by using apt-get update instead of adept.
<coreymon77> jhutchins: i see audio
<jhutchins> coreymon77: Ok, you're a member of audio, but you can't access /dev/dsp?  That's not right.
<coreymon77> wait a sec
<tuco> Hutch my problem is that neither adept or apt-get update function
<coreymon77> let me see if it works in a second account
<coreymon77> two seconds
<tuco> so how do I kill adept from sudo?
<jhutchins> tuco: Right. THey hang, because your servers are teh suxx0rs.
<jhutchins> tuco: ps ax | grep adept, the sudo kill -HUP <process number of adept>
<tuco> Hey Huh?
<DaSkreech> !msn
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<tuco> hey huh for the suxxors thingy
<jhutchins> Oh.  Ctrl-Alt-Esc, click the skull and crossbones on it.
<intelikey> jhutchins sudo killall adept
<jhutchins> intelikey: Thanks.
<intelikey> jhutchins or sudo fuser -k /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<jhutchins> intelikey Hm.
<intelikey> should get any of the package managers
<WiglyWorm> Okay... now what was the question.. about what does something say about my wireless card?
<linopil> whazup coreymon77 ?
<intelikey> frontends
<tuco> when I type sudo killall adept it says no process killed
<linopil> bye bye
<coreymon77> wait a sec
<coreymon77> i deleted the second account
<jhutchins> I gotta go eat guys, keep tryin!  tuco, You might get some sleep, I'll be back around 15:00 GMT tomorrow.
<intelikey> tuco try the second one.
<intelikey>  sudo fuser -k /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<linopil> nope
<linopil> sleepy sleepy
<DaSkreech> MotorCityMadMan: Hello?
<tuco> I did
<linopil> meet me other day and gave you IMs there
<tuco> no process killed! Arf
<MotorCityMadMan> DaSkreech|Yes
<intelikey> and adept is open tuco  ???
<DaSkreech> Konqueror should be able to read pdfs already
<tuco> nope
<intelikey> what did i miss....    oh never mind.
<linopil> g'night intelikey
<tuco> I mean there must be something blocking somewhere
<intelikey> linopil
<cpk1> WiglyWorm: do lshw and find your wireless card and see what it says about businfo
<MotorCityMadMan> DaSkreech|i opened a pdf file from web page and a download screen popup showed.
<DaSkreech> Really?
<tuco> Looks like I wont solve this today. Anyone in UK with updates working?
<DaSkreech> MotorCityMadMan: can you go to settings-> configure Konqueror-> File associations for me
<MotorCityMadMan> DaSkreech|there
<intelikey> tuco did you try with the sources.list i sent you ?     not adding  gb.   ?
<DaSkreech> Ok in the search box type pdf
<tuco> yes
<DaSkreech> it should get rid of everythign but application
<DaSkreech>  expand that and click on pdf
<_raymond_house_> anyone familiar with loadlin or linld?
<tuco> but it didn't do anything
<DaSkreech> On the right you should have two tabs click on embedding and tell me what it says
<intelikey> tuco ok  sorry we didn't fix it then.
<MotorCityMadMan> DaSkreech|done
<WiglyWorm> cpk: is this what you wanted? "pci@00:09.0"?
<coreymon77> nope
<coreymon77> doesnt work in the second account either
<intelikey> tuco "but it didn't do anything"  meaning no change ?    or meaning  it literally didn't do anything ?
<tuco> Can I copy and paste yor source list in mine and save it?
<tuco> Well fiddling with it got me at 39%
<MotorCityMadMan> DaSkreech|show file in embedded viewer
<cpk1> WiglyWorm: what else does it say about the card?
<tuco> I can't open adept anymore because it is stuck in many processes
<DaSkreech> And the list at the bottom of that tab has kpdf_part at the top?
<intelikey> tuco you can   or even more simplely, you could  sudo cp sources.list /etc/apt     from the dir where the new file exists
<badpenguin4543> for some reason, xscreensavers are not showing up in my list of screensavers....   does someone knoe of a work around for this??
<DaSkreech> tuco: sudo killall adept
<WiglyWorm> That's all it says on that card. It does say on the top line:
<coreymon77> jhutchins: sound doesnt work in newly created second account either
<MotorCityMadMan> DaSkreech|yes
<WiglyWorm> "network:0 dasabled"
<DaSkreech> MotorCityMadMan: It should work then
<DaSkreech> what is the URL of the site?
<MotorCityMadMan> will try again. don't remember as that was early in the day
<tuco> it says no process killed! :-(
<DaSkreech> MotorCityMadMan: alright let me know if it still doesn't work
<tuco> Sorry Intel I copy and paste your source where?
<MotorCityMadMan> <-is looking for a pdf file for DL
<WiglyWorm> Annnd, it's saying the vendor is "broadcom BCM4306" card.. which it isn't. It's a buffalo wli2-pci-g54s
<coreymon77> jhutchins: is it a problem that i dont have access to that file
<coreymon77> and neither does root
<intelikey> tuco you wont be able to copy that file to that location as a normal user    /etc/apt/
<cpk1> WiglyWorm: do lspci -n and then find the line that starts with 00:09.0 and paste that line
<tuco> Ok I am confused now.
<intelikey> tuco if you can see the file i sent you from the console   ls    then you can    sudo cp sources.list /etc/apt
<tuco> it does nothing
<WiglyWorm> lspci -n
<coreymon77> jhutchins: help
<intelikey> tuco how do you know ?     no error means no error.
<MotorCityMadMan> DaSkreech| working now. maybe it was just that one site/ ty for your help as i did learn something new from you @$@
<_raymond_house_> #boot
<cpk1> WiglyWorm: yes in a terminal
<DaSkreech> MotorCityMadMan: That's my intention
<intelikey> tuco you can do     cat /etc/apt/sources.list      to see what your file now looks like.
<tuco> in konsole right?
<intelikey> yes
<WiglyWorm> cpk: do you want -pci9?
<justin_> Hey guys
<justin_> Does anyone know where I can get a hold of windows video drivers (w32codecs)?
<cpk1> WiglyWorm: what?
<WiglyWorm> because I'm not seeing a line that starts wuth "00:09.0"
<justin_> Or is that all I need to play movies with Kaffeine?
<_raymond_house_> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<cpk1> WiglyWorm: pastebin the output of lspci -n
<badpenguin4543> for some reason, xscreensavers are not showing up in my list of screensavers....   does someone knoe of a work around for this??
<DaSkreech> !w32codecs | justin_
<ubotu> justin_: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<WiglyWorm> nm.. I found it..
<justin_> Is w32codecs all I need to install? or do I need something else?
<badpenguin4543> !xscreensavers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xscreensavers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !codecs | justin_
<ubotu> justin_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tuco> Intel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6321/
<intelikey> w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb ?
<WiglyWorm> 00:09.0 0280: 14e4:4310 (rev o3)
<cpk1> hrmm thats not on the ndiswrapper list...
<WiglyWorm> I'm sorry (using 2 computers to do this) it's 14e4:4320
<_raymond_house_> !loadlin man
<justin_> I thnk so
<ubotu> loadlin: a loader (running under DOS) for LINUX kernel images. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6c.really1.6c-1 (edgy), package size 43 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<intelikey> tuco what command did you issue to get that ?
<tuco> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> tuco if so then that's the reason you can't get anywhere.
<tuco> why?
<intelikey> tuco do this     find ./ -name sources.list -exec cat {} \;
<intelikey> and pastebin that.
<tuco> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/632
<cpk1> WiglyWorm: is this a laptop? what kind if it is?
<KanRiNiN> Hey, I'm having trouble mounting HDs.  I couldn't get fstab to work correctly so I used the disk manager in Kubutu's system settings and they mount but when I click on them, both ntfs with ntfs installed, it says I don't have sufficient permissions
<WiglyWorm> No, it's a desktop.
<KanRiNiN> thanks in advance for any help
<intelikey> tuco ok do this       find ./ -name sources.list -exec sudo cp {} /etc/apt/ \;
<WiglyWorm> Did you get my correction, cpk? I made a typo.
<intelikey> unless that gives errors tuco,  do this      sudo apt-get update
<cpk1> WiglyWorm: yes i did, there are tons of cards with the pciid 14e4:4320 =\
<WiglyWorm> I can give you the manufacturer and the model number.
<cpk1> WiglyWorm: WLI2-PCI-G54 right?
<scoates> hi
<tuco> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6324/
<WiglyWorm> g54s.
<scoates> when I sleep (ACPI S3), then wake up, the revival can take anywhere from 30s to 10 mins. Is there any way for me to make this consistently fast?
<intelikey> tuco do you have adept open ?
<tuco> I can't kill the 5 adept processes dude
<tuco> it says no process kill!
<tuco> sudo killall adept doesn't do it
<intelikey> tuco sudo fuser -k /var/lib/dpkg/lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<_raymond_house_> #loadlin
<tuco> gives me 7545
<_raymond_house_> is there a channel for booting?
<intelikey> tuco did adept close ?
<cpk1> WiglyWorm: you have ndiswrapper installed already?
<tuco> yes
<intelikey> tuco   sudo apt-get update
<WiglyWorm> no I do not. I have the ndis wrapper as a tar.gz on a CD-ROM...
<WiglyWorm> I don't have my live CD, so I can't install with adept.\
<cpk1> WiglyWorm: this doesnt have a wired connection?
<_raymond_house_> #ubuntu
<WiglyWorm> Not without taking the whole computer downstairs.
<cpk1> WiglyWorm: and you dont have an install cd?
<tuco> 0% connecting to archive.ubuntu....
<WiglyWorm> Not handy. :(
<tuco> connection timed out again
<coreymon77> my sound is still not working
<tuco> Man I am going to cut one leg and then go to bed for now. I will try tomorrow again, it is getting tiresome now.
<intelikey> tuco   find ./ -name sources.list -exec cat {} \;
<cpk1> WiglyWorm: well does the computer have build-essential on it?
<KanRiNiN> Anyone tried Kubuntu Feisty yet_
<tuco> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6325/
<WiglyWorm> I.. don't know? It's pretty much an install off the live CD.
<intelikey> tuco i think i know what you've been doing.   you have edited /etc/apt/sources.list with adept running and then close adept and it's saving the copy it had read back to /etc/apt/sources.list  ....     maybe.
<tuco> you think?
<tuco> I mean I have no clues anymore about what I did
<intelikey> tuco i think.    cat /etc/apt/sources.list      and compare to that you just posted.
<BluesKaj> just sudo aptititude or apt-get install design-essentails
<intelikey> if they are the same.   then no.    if they differ   then yes.  that's what has been killing you.
<cpk1> WiglyWorm: then you are going to have trouble installing from a tar
<BluesKaj> er essentials
<tuco> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6327
<cpk1> WiglyWorm: you have a usb key?
<intelikey> tuco ok that's not it.
<WiglyWorm> e.g. jump drive?
<DaSkreech> KanRiNiN: Feisty rocks :)
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Didn't the name of adept change to adept_manager or somethign?
<tuco> so it's all bad then?1
<intelikey> tuco shut down and go to bed.   maybe tomarrow things will work better.
<cpk1> WiglyWorm: some way to transfer files easily and quickly =)
<tuco> Amen.
<WiglyWorm> ok. Yes. I do.
<tuco> Thanks for your help mate anyway.
<intelikey> some times you eat the bear, some times the bear eats you.
<scoates> in dmesg, is the first field a timestamp?
<tuco> and sometimes....well there aren't any sometimes.
<intelikey> tuco at least now your sources.list file is good.
<coreymon77> jhutchins: can you help me with my sound?\
<tuco> you sure?
<intelikey> yes
<_raymond_house_> klgjdf gkljsdfogh sgbjkps dlfkvbhpxi gfzl'fjl xig
<cpk1> WiglyWorm: then download these and get them onto the other box http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/misc/ndiswrapper-common http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/misc/ndiswrapper-utils-1.8
<tuco> Ah well I go to bed now./ Cheerios dude.
<samiam010203> anyone in here know how to register your irc nick ?
<intelikey> /msg nickserv help
<DaSkreech> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<intelikey> /msg nickserv help register
<samiam010203> thanks
<samiam010203>  /msg nickserv help register
<intelikey> why you add the space in front of /
<intelikey> why you add the space in front of / ???
<Omnifrog> space is good
<jtmoney> anyone here running freevo?
<intelikey> Omnifrog lot funnier when they do that with their password....
<jtmoney> hah
<_raymond_house_> anyone here know anything about loadlin or linld?
<samiam010203> thansk for the info worked like a charme
<intelikey> _raymond_house_ loadlin  i
<coreymon77> intelikey: can you help with my sound
<intelikey> _raymond_house_ what special needs do you have that grub or lilo can't handle ?
<intelikey> coreymon77 i don't know much about sound.  we have been through about all i know on the subject
<DaSkreech>  /msg nickserv identify betnoonegetsthis
<DaSkreech> >_<
<_raymond_house_> im trying to boot to kubuntu which is installed on my USB external drive. only problem is my laptop doesn't have USB boot support so i need to boot from DOS
<intelikey> and if you tell someone all you know they are sure to be smarter than you.  cause they will know all they know and all you know too....
<_raymond_house_> only problem is i dont know if i need to call the linux image by its actual full name or the truncated version dos shows
<OlgaB> I'm having a problem with Conky
<DaSkreech> intelikey: suppose they knew less than nothing?
<klerfayt> I'm lost, I can't find moderators list in kubuntuforums.net
<OlgaB> Whenever I run conky it shows three messages at the end of the readout that complain that it could not init font path elements
<OlgaB> They're long and uneeded, and they stretch conky out
<intelikey> _raymond_house_ with the default *ubuntu kernel+initrd   no way loadlin can work  the kernel + initrd is 6m+   way too big for loadlin.
<intelikey> _raymond_house_ the turncated     but like i said.  it won't load.
<_raymond_house_> i thought version 1.6 fixed that? what about linld i heard it supports the newer larger kernels over 1mb
<WiglyWorm> CPK: alright, I've got them in my /home/chris folder.
<DaSkreech> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<intelikey> _raymond_house_ over 1m is not the problem   it's over 4m  and the ubuntu kernel + initrd.img   is well over 4m  it's over 6m
<_raymond_house_> 6.2mb together
<intelikey> _raymond_house_ it's worth a try.    and if it don't work i'll just say i told you so,   but if it does you can say,   SEE
<_raymond_house_> well i think you are right cause it locks up everytime i try using the truncated name and the actual name so..
<_raymond_house_> that or im a moron and cant follow the how to
<intelikey> it's real simple command      loadlin kernel initrd=initrd.img root=/address
<cpk1> WiglyWorm: sudo dpkg -i ndiswrapper-common
<intelikey> _raymond_house_ there is a way.   can you boot a cd ?
<cpk1> WiglyWorm: after that install the other one too
<_raymond_house_> yeah but this is also a project for school to boot kubuntu off a USB external drive connected to a thin client with no CD drive
<_raymond_house_> my professor is an evil evil man
<cpk1> i used to run my laptop off an external drive with no problem
<intelikey> _raymond_house_ you could modify something like the "gparted" cd so that it doesn't load gparted and does a pivot_root  insted
<intelikey> thus affectively making it only a boot disk for the installation.
<intelikey> _raymond_house_ one other way.  you could roll your own kernel compiling in the usb and ext#fs drivers (assuming ext#) so that you don't need the initrd.img
<WiglyWorm> CPK1, okay, I got both installed.
<intelikey> _raymond_house_ loadlin could work if the initrd.img wasn't required.
<_raymond_house_> unfortunatly im new to linux and that is WAY above my level
<cpk1> WiglyWorm: great so ndiswrapper -l should say nothing is installed
<WiglyWorm> correct. no drivers installed.
<intelikey> _raymond_house_ that's probably why the prof did that.... :)   you don't learn unless you are challanged.
<cpk1> WiglyWorm: oops sorry you need this driver too  ftp://ftp.dell.com/network/R81433.EXE
<_raymond_house_> yeah good point
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> i give up
<_raymond_house_> and here i thought getting USB support in DOS would be the hard part
<cpk1> WiglyWorm: or you could try the drivers you got but they might not work
<cpk1> WiglyWorm: as it is i'm not 100% certain with these either =P
<WiglyWorm> hm? windows drivers?
<intelikey> usb suppord in dos is not even needed if you compile a kernel....
<cpk1> WiglyWorm: thats what ndiswrapper does
<WiglyWorm> ah, I see.
<_raymond_house_> is there a how to for compiliing your own kernel?
<WiglyWorm> okay... i'm feeling kind of lazy, I'll use the drivers on the CD...
<intelikey> _raymond_house_ many.   i don't have a good link in mind  but there are plenty of them       and the late modle kernels are pretty easy to config  with gui or ncurses interfaces
<_raymond_house_> ill try my luck with that
<_raymond_house_> thanks for the help
<cpk1> WiglyWorm: make a folder like I_will_get_a_card_that_plays_nice_with_linux_next_time or something similiar to put the exe into and then unzip it there
<DaSkreech> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<intelikey> _raymond_house_ if you choose that route,   #kernel   is a good place for technical Q.
<DaSkreech> Man ubotu is on fire :)
<intelikey> DaSkreech one note.  that "probably" expects the use of an initrd.img
<ForgeAus> GRRRR vmware didn't tell me it needed reconfiguring when I changed kernels!
<ForgeAus> argh!
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Which probably?
<intelikey> DaSkreech that's _raymond_house_'s reason for building one.   to escape the initrd.img trap.      *the bot link*
<cpk1> weeeeeeee
<DaSkreech> Ah
<intelikey> DaSkreech the kernel + initrd.img is 6m+   can't boot over 4m with loadlin
<WiglyWorm> cpk1: wait... oh... you're talking about the .exe from the dell FTP site?
<WiglyWorm> Sorry I was navigating the CD that came with my card... this driver is a .sys file.
<intelikey> DaSkreech the kernel + initrd.img is 6m+   can't boot over 4m with loadlin    <<< reposted.
<cpk1> WiglyWorm: you need a .sys and a .inf
<WiglyWorm> Can you help me with that, or should I just use the .exe?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: konversation is good at caching
<cpk1> WiglyWorm: is there an exe on the cd? is there just one .inf and one .sys?
<intelikey> DaSkreech didn't think about the client differance.   just noticed that i posted just before the return to the split'd ones.
<DaSkreech> Quick question
<DaSkreech> would cdrecord have to support BluRay/HD-DVD for k3b to support them?
* intelikey tapps desk waiting on q Q
<WiglyWorm> there are several .sys and .inf files.. and yes, there is an exe.
<DaSkreech> it was Q q but whatev
<intelikey> probably.
<DaSkreech> cdrecord is still maintained other than drivers for drives?
<intelikey> heh.   Q q == 'very very fast'     q Q = 'quick question'
<DaSkreech> I'll have to google that but I'll  take your word for now
<intelikey> as to the drivers for drives Q   idk.
<SinfulSource> !lppasswd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lppasswd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WiglyWorm> cpk: I'm at the folder with the .sys file needed, unfortunately there's several .inf files. maybe i should just get the dell driver?
<WiglyWorm> (there's also an .exe in this folder)
<intelikey> ok.   i'm went.
* WiglyWorm sobs quietly.
<ForgeAus> back
* cntb wonders why would smeone sob on his channel
<anon2000> hi, this is probably a dumb question, but how do i change network settings in kubuntu? when i try to go to 'administrator mode' in the settings window, it asks me for root password.
<cntb> anon2000:  starnge huh ?
<crimsun> that would be your /user/ password, i.e., the unprivileged user.
<cpk1> WiglyWorm: whats the .exe?
<cpk1> WiglyWorm: its alot easier for me to respond if you use my name
<anon2000> it doesnt accept my password that i use to logon
<WiglyWorm> bwcsrv.exe...
<anon2000> i couldve swore it said root password
<WiglyWorm> Oh, sorry.
<cpk1> that doesnt sound useful
<WiglyWorm> There's alot of .exes.
<cpk1> WiglyWorm: bcmwl5.inf and .sys?
<WiglyWorm> Saddly none of the .sys files match.
<WiglyWorm> the .exe
<WiglyWorm> Errrr I confused myself. None of the .inf match the .sys I'm supposed to use.
<cntb> there is a root password anon2000
<cntb> you chose that at install time
<cntb> anon2000:  should have written that down
<anon2000> the password for my user is the root password?
<anon2000> it only ever asked me to set one password
<cpk1> WiglyWorm: hrmm
<cntb> nope anon2000you can choose those two passwords to be the same string
<cpk1> WiglyWorm: is there a R81433.EXE?
<anon2000> is that a kubuntu thing? i dont remember having to do that in ubuntu
<cpk1> how many .inf are there?
<WiglyWorm> there are 4 .infs.
<WiglyWorm> Don't worry about it, I'm just downloading the dell .exe you sent a while back. We'll try that.
<WiglyWorm> cpk: okay, the r81433.exe file is on my linux box.
<jceb> en donde estoy?
<jceb> es que estoy manejando me perdi
<jceb> linux
<jceb> asi que no se!
<jceb> en que parte del mundo estoy?
<WiglyWorm> Hmm... so *anyone* know what I'm supposed to do with this exe file now that I have the ndis wrapper installed?
<cpk1> WiglyWorm: extract it to a foldeer
<cpk1> folder even
<cpk1> i'm downloading it too so i can see what you are looking at
<angasule> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<AdamF2> Morning all :)  Is there a logical reason apt-index-watch is consuming large chunks of CPU-time every 3 or 4 seconds? It's the first time I've had the 'problem'.
<esaym> anybody know a good how to to get ssl running on my a couple of pages of my apache server?
<underdog5004> esaym, www.howtoforge.com is good for that.
<esaym> lol thanks
<angasule> weeeee, I got surround sound to work with OpenAL!
<AdamF2> Anyone with any ideas about apt-index-watch ? :)
<cpk1> digital surround worked for me out of the box
<DaSkreech> cntb: stop doing that please
<ixian__> is there synaptic package manager in kubuntu?
<ForgeAus> try adept
<ForgeAus> you can use synaptic if you want adept is good
<ubuntu> alguien habla espa;ol_
<stuart> how do I find and kill an "unknown service"?
<underdog5004> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<stuart> can someone help me with bittorrent problem
<DaSkreech> stuart: ask!
<DaSkreech> !ayone
<DaSkreech> !anyone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ayone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DaSkreech> ixian__: press alt+space -> type ade -> press enter
<stuart> DasKreech, what?
<DaSkreech> stuart: What's the problem?
<stuart> daskreech, some bittorrent thingy is trying to use a port, and restarts itself everytime the machine starts (so firestarteridentifies udp as unknown service)
<DaSkreech> right
<DaSkreech>  what do you have that's running torrents?
<stuart> daskreech, the problem began when i installed and ran bittornado, but I have subsequently removed it
<evilh> mwhahahahaha I got kubuntu to boot from DOS
<stuart> daskreech, then the problem recurred when i ran azureus
<stuart> daskreech, i just don't no how to stop this unwanted service
<DaSkreech> Well does azureus start when the computer starts?
<stuart> daskreech, i also uninstalled ktorrent, so now synaptic claims nothing bittorrent related is installed
* DaSkreech is giving KTorrent the time of day so he doesn't know :)
<DaSkreech> You uninstalled azureues ?
<stuart> daskreech, i uninstalled everything i could find that was bittorrent related, figuring that the thing wouldnt be able to start again
<stuart> daskreech, yes via synaptic
<DaSkreech> What's Firestarter telling you?
<stuart> daskreech, on the events tab there is a growing list of "uknown" services using the udp protocol for a particular port
<DaSkreech> torrent port I assume?
<stuart> i dont know but i assume so
<DaSkreech> which port is it?
<stuart> 29294
<DaSkreech> hmm
<DaSkreech> not heard of that being used by torrent
<stuart> daskreech, everything tht's installed has come from official repositories or the extended repositories that "ship" with kubuntu
<spawn57> why are there so many complaints about kde on ubuntu on slashdot? all of them are saying that it's slow and bloated on ubuntu but it's much more snappier on other distros like fedora
<DaSkreech> ok
<stuart> daskreech, and the problem coincided with the bittorrent client trials
<DaSkreech> spawn57: h@t3?
<DaSkreech> stuart: good sluething
<DaSkreech>  how did you remove the applications?
<spawn57> DaSkreech: i've haven't noticed a difference but then again, my computer is pretty fast, 3.0GHz
<DaSkreech> spawn57: Bet if you asked them to back it with numbers they would choke :)
<spawn57> DaSkreech: and i've seen things get better since dapper
<DaSkreech> spawn57: granted ubuntu has gotten heavy in recent times
<stuart> daskreech: used the completely remove option by right clicking in synaptic
<DaSkreech> Maybe they mean KDE on ubuntu instead of kubuntu
<DaSkreech> stuart: ok that sounds right
<spawn57> DaSkreech: some of them still say kde is slower to gnome which is bollocks.
<spawn57> DaSkreech: is there a big difference between kde on ubuntu and kubuntu? I thought all i had to do was install ubuntu and do apt-get install kde-desktop
<DaSkreech> spawn57: Just proves that whatever was true 6 months ago in open source is probably false :)
<spawn57> spawn57: hehe
<spawn57> oops, i just laughed at myself
<DaSkreech> spawn57: I don't know I've not done any research into it but I do know that a default Ubuntu install is much heavier than it used to be
<spawn57> DaSkreech: ah
* DaSkreech joins spawn57 in laughing at spawn57
<stuart> daskreech: i asked firestarter to block activity on port
<spawn57> =P
<stuart> daskreech, but how would i unblock it in future to see if problem has gone away? there doesn't seem to be a list of ports...
<DaSkreech> stuart:  are you comfortable with the terminal /command line?
<stuart> daskreech i dont know many commands, but ive used it a bit
<shiv> Is there a way if I click on the date on the calendar it brings up any contact manger. I mean can it be used as a real calendar to schedule dates?
<DaSkreech> stuart: Ok can you type netstat | grep 29294 on the command line for me
<DaSkreech> shiv: There is in Gnome I never thought about it in KDE
<stuart> daskreech: at the $ prompt i enter that and get another $ prompt -- no errors or info displayed
<shiv> DaSkreech, is it possible in kde?
<DaSkreech> stuart: Well doesn't seem to be an open port then
<stuart> DaSkreech, is that since i disabled it in firestarter?
<DaSkreech> shiv: couldn't tell you. I could pop over to #kde and ask
<DaSkreech> shiv: or you could as well :)
<DaSkreech> stuart: Seems likely
<shiv> DaSkreech, ok thanks I will do that
<stuart> DaSkreech: the thing that was trying that port -- is probably still trying and wasting resources?
<DaSkreech> How does firestarter block things? By apliaction?
<DaSkreech> Application?
<stuart> DaSkreech: by port
<DaSkreech> Oh so you can unblock that port then?
<stuart> DaSkreech: "disable all events on port" i think was the option
<stuart> DaSkreech: thats what i can't workout -- it doesn't seem to give me an option to unblock
* DaSkreech hasn't used firestarter
<DaSkreech> !firestater
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firestater - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<DaSkreech> :-P
<DaSkreech> No cookie for you
<tjz> sup
<stuart> DaSkreech: also the events tab now has a "blocked ports" heading and the one i blocked is not listed -- nothing is listed
<DaSkreech> nada
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<stuart> DaSkreech: sorry "blocked connections" not blocked ports
<DaSkreech> Have you asked in #ubuntu ? They might have a lot of people who use firestarter
<stuart> DaSkreech: im going to restart and assume that the blockage is only per session -- will see if udp problem reapperars in firestarter
<DaSkreech> ok :)
<tjz> yo anyone have any tutorials on how to use kubuntu??????????????????//
<stuart> DaSkreech: ill talk to u in  minute
<DaSkreech> tjz: one question mark will do
<DaSkreech> tjz: what do you want to do?
<tjz> any and everything
<DaSkreech> ok
<tjz> i would greatly appreciate a list  of commands or pretty damn much anything
<DaSkreech> whats number 8 on that list?
<DaSkreech> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<DaSkreech> You may also want to have a chat in private with the robot
<DaSkreech> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tjz> ok thanks
<DaSkreech> Sure if you have a more specific problem please ask in here again
<tjz> ok
<DaSkreech> hello
<tjz> ok another question do u know of any really good hacking software to use on kubuntu
<tjz> ?
<DaSkreech> You would probably have to define hacking
<jumpkick> anyone know how to do SSH key exchanges well?
<jumpkick> I need some help applying some instructions to a chroot
<DaSkreech>  but if you mean coding then try kdevelop and read about build essentials
<DaSkreech> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<tjz> ok
<tjz> where would i find dat?
<DaSkreech> Kdevelop?
<tjz> yea
<DaSkreech> Alt+space -> type ade -> press enter
<tjz> this system is very new 2 me i got it like yesterday
<DaSkreech> Are you new to LInux?
<tjz> well i have had some experience with puppy and seamonkey
<DaSkreech> Puppy linux?
<tjz> but usally just live disk stuff
<tjz> yea
<tjz> and dsl
<DaSkreech> Oh alright :) Well Welcome to Kubuntu :)
<tjz> lol kool
<carlos> hello
<DaSkreech> Has adept opened yet?
<DaSkreech>  Hello
<DaSkreech> how you doing stuart ?
<DaSkreech> tjz: It should ask you for a password if all goes well
<tjz> ?
<tjz> ok
<stuart> DaSkreech: firestarter not registering any problems, but nor is it telling me i blocked that port either
<stuart> DaSkreech: what was that command you got me to try again
<DaSkreech> netstat | grep 29294
<DaSkreech> tjz: alt+space opens katapult
<tjz> yea
<tjz> and then
<stuart> DaSkreech: ok, same result
<stuart> DaSkreech: does that mean i should not worry about it?
<DaSkreech> tjz: Type ade then press enter
<tjz> ok
<tjz> one sec
<tjz> oki got adept manager
<DaSkreech> stuart: well I'm not sure what to tell you. If you are worrying about wasting resoources I don't know what was doing that in the first place and I don't know enough about firestarter to get information from it
<DaSkreech> tjz: in the little search bar type the name of the application you are looking for In this case kdevelop
<stuart> DaSkreech: ok, well thanks a lot for your help - will try and work out the firestarter thing
<DaSkreech> stuart: If you would like a better chance of some help you could ask in #ubuntu for someone to help you with a blocked port in firestarter
<stuart> DaSkreech: k, will do, thanks again
<tjz> i got nothin
<tjz> i got nothin really on that screen
<DaSkreech> stuart: You could use pastebin and sort of write out what the situation is. That would prevent you from explaining it over again to multiple people
<DaSkreech> it comes back blank tjz ?
<tjz> yea
<DaSkreech> !kdevelop
<ubotu> kdevelop: An IDE for Unix/X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.4-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 7894 kB, installed size 24892 kB
<stuart> DaSkreech: what's pastebin?
<DaSkreech> !paste | stuart
<ubotu> stuart: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tjz> Kdevelop comes back blank
<DaSkreech> tjz: Ah ok :) try adept -> manage repositories
<DaSkreech> The adept menu at top left
<tjz> just manage repositories
<tjz> ok now what
<DaSkreech> Yes you should get a new view with lines
<tjz> yea but everything is ummm nit highlighted
<tjz> not*
<DaSkreech> ok scroll down till you see a line that looks like deb http://jm.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe
<DaSkreech> Right click it and choose enable
<istill316> hello
<DaSkreech> Hello
<DaSkreech> Hi nikkiana
<DaSkreech> tjz: Done that?
<tjz> i got http
<DaSkreech> Sorry?
<tjz> ;//us
<tjz> nut not jm
<DaSkreech> Ah yes thats fine
<DaSkreech> It's country specific
<tjz> ok which one there are alot of them
<DaSkreech> the one that looks like deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe
<DaSkreech> Assuming you are using edgy :)
<tjz> would dapperuniverse be tha soome
<tjz> same?
<DaSkreech> Ok you are using dapper :0
<DaSkreech>  ;-)
<DaSkreech> Yes it would be
<tjz> ok
<DaSkreech> right click that line and select enable
<qwm> oh my.
<DaSkreech> oh yours!
<qwm> indeed.
<tjz> ok done
<qwm> surprised to see that many in here. :D
<DaSkreech> tjz: if you double click on the word universe you should be able to edit
<DaSkreech> it
<DaSkreech> qwm: You should see #ubuntu !
<qwm> heh
<qwm> haven't seen it.
<qwm> don't think i dare.
<DaSkreech> tjz: put a space after the word universe and then type multiverse
<qwm> so, which buntu should i encourage my younger (now windows using) brother to use?
<DaSkreech> tjz: when you finish the line should look like deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<DaSkreech> qwm: Which ever he feels comfortable with
<DaSkreech> failing that whichever you feel comfortable with since you will probably be fixing most of the problems :)
<qwm> i'd be the one installing them, and i'm too lazy to do it more than once.
<tjz> ok got it
<qwm> heh
<qwm> yeah.
<qwm> i want as few problems as possible. :P
<DaSkreech> qwm: You only need to do it once they can convert from one to the other
<qwm> ooh.
<DaSkreech> tjz: Excellent click appy
<qwm> that's true.
<qwm> didn't think of it.
<DaSkreech> Apply then click close
<noel> Greetings everyone.
<qwm> but kde is richer in features than gnome right?
<ForgeAus> salutations noel :)
<tjz> ok
<DaSkreech> tjz: Look at the bottom of the adept window it should give you a number of packages available
<DaSkreech> tjz: how many does it say?
<DaSkreech> noel: Hello
<ForgeAus> gwm... yes/no depends on how you look at it and what particular apps your using
<DaSkreech> qwm: depends
<tjz> wait where
<DaSkreech> ForgeAus: q as in qt not g as in gtk :)
<vrkhans> hi
<DaSkreech> tjz: very bottom in small writing :)
<tjz> adept manager window?
<ForgeAus> qt is one thing kde is built on
<DaSkreech> tjz: Yes
<vrkhans> I tried to install Kubuntu on my system
<vrkhans> but fails
<DaSkreech> ForgeAus: Yes but you said gwm instead of qwm
<qwm> DaSkreech: heh.. what about the visual stuff.
<ForgeAus> I think ubuntu has qt and kubuntu has gtk so they're basically compatible
<stuart> DaSkreech: didn't get a response on ubuntu channel to:  question about firestarter: why does a port i blocked not show up in the list of blocked connections (therefore I can't unblock it)
<vrkhans> It just takes for ever to load from the live cd
<tjz> oh upgrades 937 avilable and installed
<ForgeAus> I didn't say any wm
<DaSkreech> qwm: it certainly has more options I'm not sure about features
<vrkhans> and then system error
<ForgeAus> I didn't even know there was a qwm!
<tjz> ok
<qwm> haha.
<DaSkreech> <ForgeAus> gwm... yes/no depends on how you look at it and what particular apps your using
<qwm> ooh
<noel> Help Please. I am trying to run timidity. Here is the output.
<ForgeAus> kwin is kde's wm afaik
<qwm> that's a common mistake people make. :P
<DaSkreech> stuart: Don't worry about it for now
<DaSkreech> stuart: ask again next week :)
<vrkhans> does not able to luanch the install icon
<noel> TiMidity starting in ALSA server mode
<ForgeAus> oh that was a typo sorry
<ForgeAus> (text is too small in this font)
<vrkhans> I dont know what to do
<ForgeAus> my apologies)
<DaSkreech> vrkhans: can the CD boot in another machine?
<stuart> DaSkreech: i fiddled with firestarter and under edit prefverences the port and Ip address were checked as being "don't log events for this"
<noel> ALSA lib seq_hw.c:457:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<noel> error in snd_seq_open
<DaSkreech> tjz: ok now press fetch updates
<vrkhans> does there any other way to install the linux without the that GUI
<stuart> Daskreech: i turned that off and no new events have appeared...but who knows...
<qwm> DaSkreech: what about stability.. kde compared to gnome?
<dennister>     /who freenode/staff/*
<stuart> Daskreech: In any case, it's probably not a security issue right?
<DaSkreech> stuart: It sounds to me that what ever was causing that is gone. However I can't say that for sure ... so I wont
<tjz> ok about how long do u think this will take?
<stuart> Daskreech: hee hee
<DaSkreech> qwm: Both crash roughly with the same frequency of how badly you trat them
<DaSkreech> stuart: not with the Ubuntu repos
<tjz> ok shit  nevermind now it says 15356 available
<DaSkreech> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<tjz> but none installed
<qwm> DaSkreech: heh.. gosh.
<DaSkreech> tjz: yup Lots of stuff now :)
<DaSkreech> now try kdevelop
<tjz> fetch again
<tjz> oh ok
<okebonne> hola
<stuart> Daskreech: 1 last question -- suse and fedora seem snappier to load office and just in general launching programs compared with ubuntu/kubuntu ... discuss
<DaSkreech> tjz: Just type kdevelop in the search
<ForgeAus> ahh good old kdevelop :) awesome software
<okebonne> whats the bleep !
<ForgeAus> eek suse!
<ForgeAus> YAST is HELL!
<tjz> ok none are installed
<stuart> Daskreech: on a p4 system 1gb ram suse seems a LOT faster
<DaSkreech> stuart: Maybe you can turn off processes you are not using?
<stuart> Daskreech: how do i no what i am and aren't using
<DaSkreech> stuart: Also Ubuntu uses a lot of new packages. Maybe they just need some memory profiling? :)
<ForgeAus> if you want an rpm distro go Mandriva
<ForgeAus> or perhaps Ark Linux
<Minataku> It could also be in how the kernel is configured
<DaSkreech> tjz: Right click and select install
<stuart> Daskreech: so how does the average user improve system response
<DaSkreech> Minataku: Hmm good point
<tjz> on all of them?
<Minataku> SuSE may use more options that have performance increases while *buntu takes a more conservative path
<stuart> Daskreech: oh that port problem has returned but is less frequent lol
<stuart> ok Minataku
<DaSkreech> tjz: just the top one
<Minataku> Then there's someone like me who does it all by hand ( I like configuring kernels, it's fun )
<DaSkreech> stuart: I guess that's a consequence of shipping with a 386 kernel intended to be used for a server
<ForgeAus> *buntu is conservative! wierd
<DaSkreech> tjz: When you click on Preview changes you should see a list
<stuart> Daskreech: but i installed the 686 one from base and didn't really notice a difference
<DaSkreech> ForgeAus: For the kernel it is. The same kernel is used for Desktop and server
<tjz> ok    what about kdevelop break(install)
<vrkhans> hi
<vrkhans> ya
<vrkhans> I tried many times but fails
<vrkhans> dont know what to do
<stuart> Daskreech: just wondered if other users felt that was generally true
<vrkhans> same thing happen every time
<DaSkreech> tjz: Woah :)
<tjz> wut?
<DaSkreech> vrkhans: Sounds like you have a bad Cd
<DaSkreech> breakage on day one :)
<vrkhans> no i tried two different cds
<vrkhans> same thing
<vrkhans> ifirst of all it takes forever to load
<tjz> koolness
<DaSkreech> stuart: I don't know that it's a general feeling that *buntu is slower. But Depending on your needs/likes/time constraints it can always be taken care of
<qwm> DaSkreech: another thing.. my brother's cpu is an x86-64.. if i install x86-64 ubuntu, he'll still be able to play doom3 and quake4 right?
<vrkhans> and then after you hit on the install icon either it doesnt load or give you system crash error
<DaSkreech> tjz: how many packages does it says it's going to install?
<stuart> Daskreech: I'm sure it can, but i'd need to be a lot more knowledgeable to do so
<DaSkreech> qwm: May need a chroot
<DaSkreech> qwm: Short answer is yes
<stuart> Daskreech: you have good multitasking skills btw
<DaSkreech> stuart: quite likely not. Profiling is a common mental illness in the Linux world :)
<vrkhans> I am really tired now
<qwm> hm. :)
<DaSkreech> vrkhans: Take a break
<tjz> 4 i guess
<DaSkreech>  Do you need it installed tonight?
<qwm> really need to give him a good impression.. heh
<DaSkreech> And which says break tjz?
<noel> Help. Are there any ALSA guru's out there?
<DaSkreech> stuart: Thanks
<vrkhans> I wish
<mhm> <stuart> Daskreech: you have good multitasking skills btw
<mhm> hah I was thinking the same
<Minataku> vrkhans: Perhaps you have a bad drive?
<stuart> Daskreech: yw -- thanks for your attention and help -- bye for now
<vrkhans> my system already have windows running is there any problem with that
<Minataku> I have a computer with a CD-R drive that burns coasters that only it can read
<DaSkreech> stuart: Performance tweaks is so common in the linux world there are many tools to track down the points of slow down
<DaSkreech> stuart: Gbye :)
<DaSkreech> vrkhans: No there isnt
<tjz> kdevelop3  an idefor unix -development version
<Minataku> *buntu probably compiles without optimizations
<DaSkreech> Minataku: I'm not sure about that :) but lets not speculate
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<Minataku> DaSkreech: Well, when stability is of the utmost, compiler optimizations are typically avoided
<DaSkreech> tjz: ok lets back up and start over
<tjz> ...k
<DaSkreech>  Select everything in the list and right clik -> cancel changes
<DaSkreech> hi hybrid
<tjz> ok] 
<tjz> done
* DaSkreech goes out for something to drink
<DaSkreech> tjz: Are you still in preview changes?
<tjz> yes
<vrkhans> no solution for me
<tjz> oh um can u email the instructions to gothdude999666@hotmail.com because i have 2 go
<DaSkreech> tjz: Ok
<DaSkreech> Wait
<DaSkreech> click on preview changes
<andrew_> i want to know how to play starcraft on kubuntu
<tjz> ok
<DaSkreech> right click on kdevelop not kdevelop3 and choose install
<tjz> i did
<DaSkreech> chekc preview to see if it breaks
<DaSkreech> andrew_: Wine
<DaSkreech> !wine | andrew_
<ubotu> andrew_: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<tjz> there is no kdevelop on tha list
<DaSkreech> tjz: does it break?
<andrew_> thanks
<DaSkreech> tjz: realllllllly? :)
<tjz> yep
<DaSkreech> You have 3 choices?
<tjz> k
<DaSkreech> kdevelop3 -data and -doc ?
<tjz> ok
<DaSkreech> thats what is in your list?
<hybrid> hello DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Or you have more?
<tjz> yea and dev and plugins
* DaSkreech waves
<andrew_> wine does not work with starcraft
<DaSkreech> andrew_: Other way around
<DaSkreech> tjz: Hmm .... I guess I'd have to find out why it breaks
<tjz> ...k
<DaSkreech> tjz: pop in tomorrow and we'll get you some help
<tjz> ok c ya
<tjz> thanks
<DaSkreech> tjz: In the mean time type build-essential in the search
<DaSkreech> install that :)
<DaSkreech> and see you
<andrew_> does anyone know how to install starcraft without WINE
<Dr_willis> andrew_,  how are you planning on running it then?
<andrew_> I do not know
<Dr_willis> nether do i...
<DaSkreech> andrew_: There is a project trying to get to that point names Wargus
<Dr_willis> :)
<andrew_> thanks
<Dr_willis> wine/cedega - works for most people.
<noel> DaSkreech: what is the password for su?
<Dr_willis> when it works. :)
<DaSkreech> I don't think that you have that type of patience though
<istill316> hmm.......
<DaSkreech> noel: What did you type?
<noel> tried noel, then tried root
<DaSkreech> andrew_: Did you read the page Ubotu sent to you btw ?
<DaSkreech> !root | noel
<ubotu> noel: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ForgeAus> if your going to mention cedega in there you might as well add cxoffice too
<istill316> :\ all the videos I play appear washed-out....
<ForgeAus> well I've pretty much chock-filled my kubuntu
<ForgeAus> little space to work with now!
<DaSkreech> istill316: use less bleach in the detergent
<istill316> lol
<Dr_willis> Hmm... they are advertising these strap on skates for your shoes.. 2 wheels below the heels...
<noel> DaSkreech: all I want to do is "MKDIR" and the permission is denied!
<DaSkreech> noel: Where?
<DaSkreech> dr-Wheelies
<Dr_willis> Redrunner.com
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: heelies
<Dr_willis> $40  - not the same as the heelies with the built in wheel.
<DaSkreech> noel: Where are you making the directory?
<Dr_willis> these strap on. :)
<Dr_willis> NOW the question is.. why dident Mythtv zap this comercial. :)
<noel> DaSkreech: /usr/scr$
<Minataku> Heya, Dr_willis
<DaSkreech> noel:  sudo mkdir /usr/scr/$
<Dr_willis> wonder if they will fit a size 12 shoe. :)
* Minataku jumps up and down and waves at Dr_willis 
<Minataku> XD
<Dr_willis> Hello Minataku
<Minataku> What's up?
* Dr_willis skates around Minataku  on his Redrunner skate shoes..
<Dr_willis> :)
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> I'd almost pay money to see that
<Minataku> ... Almost
<Minataku> XD
<andrew_> Dr willis: it will not work
<Dr_willis> Heck - as a kid we had a toy.. it was basicially a board with a single wooden wheel in the middle.. like a tetertotter..
<noel> DaSkreech:and the password?
<Dr_willis> THAT broke several arms...
<Dr_willis> :)
<DaSkreech> noel: Yours
<Minataku> lol
<noel> DaScreech: thanks
<DaSkreech> Sure
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Of course back then nobody really cared
<andrew_> Dr willis: what do i do
<Minataku> You went to the hospital, got a cast and that was it
<Minataku> 6-8 weeks later you got the cast off and went right back to playing with it
<Dr_willis> Yep.. back when YardDarts were toys!
<night-shadow> Sweiki gywi naktibaldos [=
<DaSkreech> andrew_: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=72
<Minataku> Anyone know what language that is or should I just start typing all the ! triggers?
<Minataku> XD
<DaSkreech> night-shadow: Which language?
<night-shadow> Lithuania[=
<DaSkreech> Minataku: I was trying to read it backwards :)
<Dr_willis> Lithuania has a language?
<andrew_> i have allready tried it
<Minataku> lol
<Nooby> Hey Everyone..
<istill316> hi
<Nooby> anyone can help me with installing Mp3 codecs?
<Minataku> I'd assume Lithuanian or something like that
<Nooby> loving the new Ubuntu.
<DaSkreech> Everyone isn't here right now would you like to leave a message?
<Minataku> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DaSkreech> !mp3 | Nooby
<ubotu> Nooby: please see above
<Dr_willis> Nooby,  the kubuntu faq mentions the packages..
<Minataku> lol
<DaSkreech> HAHAHAHAHA
<Nooby> lol
<DaSkreech> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<creodor_> hey all
<istill316> lol
<Minataku> Yeah, they tweaked it so that it won't replay the message
<Nooby> creodor, all is not here, leave a msg :P
<DaSkreech> !lls
<Minataku> Which is just asking for trouble
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lls - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<creodor_> haha, only if i must
<Nooby> u know, I thank the creators of Ubuntu for making it free :)
<DaSkreech> !lt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> Blast
<DaSkreech> night-shadow: Any other languages?
<creodor_> just have a quick question. managed to lock up my the adept pkg mngr and was wondering if anyone knew the command to unlock it
<DaSkreech> !adept crash fix | creodor_
<ubotu> creodor_: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<night-shadow> english may be [=
<DaSkreech> night-shadow: great :) that would be en
<DaSkreech> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<istill316> anybody have any idea how I might fix my washed-out video playing?
<DaSkreech> night-shadow: Welcome How can we help?
<night-shadow> i don't mind telling you that  i am first time to using kubuntu [= and i just want to know, where i must download some programs to playing a mp3, avi, wma,
<DaSkreech> D00d!
<Minataku> !mp3 | night-shadow
<ubotu> night-shadow: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DaSkreech> night-shadow: Do you mind me giving you an english page to read?
<DaSkreech> Or Minataku :-P
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Sorry, but there is not too much in Lithuanian
<DaSkreech> night-shadow: That first link should help
<Minataku> It is not a language we have come across very much
<night-shadow> thank you [=
<Minataku> No problem
<DaSkreech> Minataku: I know the other alternative was to help by a walkthrough
<DaSkreech> night-shadow: Are there a lot of people in Lithuania that use linux?
<Minataku> DaSkreech: I know, but thankfully he seems to have a pretty good grasp on English
<DaSkreech> Yeah I know. Just didn't want to assume
<DaSkreech> Plus I'm fading but Jucato D00d is here so I'll be leaving
<Minataku> :8r
<Minataku> *L8r
* Jucato fades into the background...
* DaSkreech moves the background's Z value to the foreground
<night-shadow> 30  - 40 %
<night-shadow> [=
<DaSkreech> Minataku: Maybe we should have a #kubuntu-lt
<Jucato> lt?
<Minataku> DaSkreech: If only we knew some Lithuanians
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> So far, I know... 1
<Minataku> >.>
<night-shadow> where are U from?\
<DaSkreech> night-shadow: Get your friends to login here as well :)
<night-shadow> all them?
<DaSkreech> We may be able to get a Lithuanian channel
<night-shadow> but most of them are using windows
<night-shadow> ] =
<DaSkreech> night-shadow: Format their computers Muwahahahaha!
<DaSkreech> sorry about that
* bur[n] er is annoyed by konq and it's samba integration... is there anything I can do?
<DaSkreech> That was .. um .. my sister yeah
<night-shadow> =D
<noel> DaSkreech: I am starting up ROSEGARDEN and this is the message."Sequencer startup failed: MIDI subsystem has failed to initialise" Suggestions please?
<night-shadow> ok, see you later, hawe a nice day [=
<DaSkreech> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<DaSkreech> night-shadow: By
<DaSkreech> +e
<noel> DaSkreech: how do I change the midi device form /dev0 to /dev1? I had to do this to get sound.
<underdog5004> how do I uninstall the kubuntu-desktop package? I know it's just a meta package, so I want to uninstall everything kde related.
<cpk1> underdog5004: aptitude purge kubuntu-desktop
<underdog5004> sudo apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-desktop will only free up 41.0 Kb, while the install was like 400 Megs.
<cpk1> i dont know if it accepts wildcards but if you wanted to completely nuke kde then you could try aptitude purge *kde* but that is not for the faint of heart
<Jucato> underdog5004: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<underdog5004> tyvm, Jucato
<Jucato> ywvm
<cpk1> Jucato: that your site?
<DaSkreech> Your window-manager may vary?
<Jucato> nope
<riri> feisty is here ?
<riri> Hello
<ForgeAus> in alpha yeah
<Jucato> !feisty | riri
<ubotu> riri: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<ForgeAus> feisty herd... when its out of alpha it becomes feisty fawn
<Jucato> er?
<Jucato> it's Feisty Fawn Herd #
<riri> i have problems with vmware-player
<DaSkreech> He could just remove kdelib4c2a and it would blow away all of KDE
<riri> there is broken packet
<riri> the most problem I can't remove it from adept now ?
<bhrich902kubuntu> hello, whats the package that enables video file previews in konqueror? (view->preview)
<Jucato> ForgeAus: it's "Feisty Fawn" all throughout. a group of fawns is called a "herd". they usually codename the alpha releases that way
<riri> how can I clean it out from adept ?
<ForgeAus> oh so ppl calling it Feisty Herd  # are just being lazy like saying edgy instead of edgy eft?
<Jucato> bhrich902kubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3 look for the part about video previewing in kubuntu
<Jucato> ForgeAus: yep
<Jucato> well, that's afaik
<Jucato> as far as naming conventions go
<bhrich902kubuntu> nothing there, but do u know what im talking about tho?
<bur[n] er> riri: using feisty?
<riri> yes
<ForgeAus> Jucato does sudo dpkg --configure -a work for broken packages?
<riri> v 4
<riri> upgrade from edgy fine this time
<bur[n] er> riri: I think it's a known issue... they just issued a patch for the vmware kernel modules, and I can only assume vmware-player itself is next
<riri> ok
<riri> but i had the same in edgy ?
<bur[n] er> riri: the same "what" in edgy?
<riri> is there a way to get rid of it in apt ?
<bur[n] er> rid of "what" in apt?
<riri> same problem in vmaware player install
<riri> of vmware player
<bur[n] er> vmware player worked for me in edgy :)
<riri> though isn't well install
<bur[n] er> in fact, I even used vmware server in edgy
<bur[n] er> sudo apt-get remove vmware-player
<riri> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<istill316> what's this error about:
<istill316> Use of uninitialized value in join or string at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/DbDriver/Stack.pm line 104, <GEN4> line 9.
<riri> that what i get
<bur[n] er> riri: when you try to remove it?
<riri> yes
<riri> i got this first :FATAL: Could not open '/boot/System.map-player': No such file or directory
<bur[n] er> apt-get update?
<TubaSoldier> where would i find the location of the picture on the shutdown dialog?
<riri> the same : update works
* bur[n] er shrugs at riri... i was able to remove it
<riri> update doesn't tell me any problem
<riri> but apt remove does
<jarn> Where does konqueror cache?
<riri> is there a manual way to remove it ?
<DaSkreech> TubaSoldier: good question
<riri> in fact can't remove "vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.20-8 ..."
<DaSkreech> TubaSoldier: $KDEDIR/share/apps/ksmserver/pics/
<TubaSoldier> I just think konq is kind of ugly.
<TubaSoldier> ah. thanks.
<DaSkreech> Where $KDEDIR is currently null :)
<riri> bur ner : how did you remove it ?
<riri> remove vmware
<bur[n] er> riri: sudo apt-get remove vmware-player
<bur[n] er> riri: you can try "sudo dpkg -remove vmware-player"
<riri> yes that doesn't work for me
<riri> ok
* bur[n] er shrugs... sucky
<bur[n] er> I'm sure a fix will show up in feisty eventually... you file a launchpad.net bug?
<riri> burner : funny thing dpkg tells me I can't remove vmware-player because it's not installed !
<riri> is there a -f flag in dpkg ?
* bur[n] er assumes riri knows how to find the answer
<riri> no... otherwise i would ask the question
<bur[n] er> manpages!
<bur[n] er> run "man dpkg" from a term
<riri> indigest
<bur[n] er> run "man yourcommandhere" for info about anything
<riri> dpkg --help tells me "--force-
<DaSkreech> or man:/
<riri> where are the packets of vmware-player in apt ?
<ForgeAus> ~vmware
<ForgeAus> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<riri> yes i read it before thanks
<Thehound666> what is the difference between player and other VMWare?
<riri> but my command exactly like describe doesn't work with me
<ForgeAus> VMware has several types
<ForgeAus> player, server, workstation mostly
<Thehound666> tried server and workstation
<ForgeAus> player is simply able to load vmx/vmdk files
<Thehound666> server had no sound
<ForgeAus> vmware server has a console that allows you do do things with them
<ForgeAus> workstation I know little about
<riri> i usually used vmware-workstation
<Thehound666> workstation is nice
<ForgeAus> server is nice for me thats what I use...
<riri> but bvmplayer mess my edgy and feisty now !!!
<Thehound666> can you get sound on most guest OS?
<riri> i don't want to reinstall all only for it
<ForgeAus> I personally stay away from player
<Thehound666> my xp guest had no sound
<Thehound666> on server
<ForgeAus> thehound666 I'm not sure I h ave sound in my kubuntu host  let alone a virtual machine
<ForgeAus> on server yoou theorietically have sound if you add the sound hardware component
<bur[n] er> you can have sound on the player too
<riri> add vmware tools
<bur[n] er> i use winamp via xp for kicks... and my cell phone syncs in my xp guest
<ForgeAus> bur probably yeah
<Thehound666> I should try player instead of getting another workstation license
<bur[n] er> and since I created my virtual machine in server originally... i have vmware tools installed and mouse movement is fine in player too :)
<Thehound666> software not cheap
<bur[n] er> Thehound666: vmware server is free
<ForgeAus> you could use server its free
<ForgeAus> (requires registration but is still free)
<riri> vmware-station 30 days
* bur[n] er wants to try virtualbox
<ForgeAus> its a little over a 100mb download
<riri> and after they give you others licences
<ForgeAus> vbox is kewl
<riri> so i think it's the best
<ForgeAus> it does xp/vista
<ForgeAus> but has trouble with BSD right now
<ForgeAus> and doesn't do Darwin/MacOSX
<Thehound666> I liked server except sound. It works fine for when you don't need sound
<bur[n] er> does vbox do feisty?
<Thehound666> and yes my Kubuntu host on that machine had sound
<ForgeAus> I think so
<bur[n] er> usually I run ubuntu+1 via virtual machine... though I took the plunge with feisty already :)
<bur[n] er> Thehound666: sound worked for me... i think your config was messed up
<Thehound666> I run in VMWare on my main machine as Kubuntu goes. My only option
<ForgeAus> I'm waiting for the first non-herd release
<Thehound666> ATI shanked me
<ForgeAus> yeah ATI and Linux can be problematic
<ForgeAus> I still havn't got Beryl working
<bur[n] er> ForgeAus: kdm doesn't auto start for me... and vmware-player is a problem, but other than that, feisty is pretty sweet :)
<bur[n] er> beryl is cake :)
<Thehound666> I haven't got fglrx working, following the Ubuntu guide step by step
<ForgeAus> I have the same kdm issue lately
<bur[n] er> ForgeAus: using ati or nvidia or intel?
<ForgeAus> ati and intel
<bur[n] er> intel should be almost automatic
<ForgeAus> (not intel gfx intel processor)
<bur[n] er> oh
<Thehound666> if anyone knows of a mistake in the guide, I'd be happy to hear a correction
<bur[n] er> my ati mobility radeon 7500 works when I don't use widescreen resolution with beryl
* bur[n] er has an nvidia card in his desktop and has no idea about fglrx though
<Thehound666> I downloaded latest from ATI and followed the guide for downloaded from ATI
<ForgeAus> mine is an ATI radeon 9600 All in wonder (desktop machine)
<bur[n] er> Thehound666: did you try just hte .deb packages?
<Thehound666> my card is too new
<Thehound666> the open driver has same issues
<bur[n] er> and you bought an ati?
<bur[n] er> wtf
<Thehound666> I was using Windows then
<ForgeAus> Thehound666 it should at least be partially supported tho isn't it?
<Thehound666> and it's great under Windows
<bur[n] er> can anything really be "great" when under windows? ;)
<Thehound666> well the Kubuntu loading screen gets to full bar
<ForgeAus> you might not get full 3D acceleration but it at least gives you a standard desktop functionality tho doesn't it?
<Thehound666> then it scrambles and locks
<Thehound666> like xserver doesn't want to start
<ForgeAus> ouch! I hate it when that happens
<bur[n] er> oh damn... major problems... no vesa driver even?
<Thehound666> vesa works but only 1024x768@60 hz
<Thehound666> 60 hz gives me a headache
* bur[n] er has a 128 mb agp nvidia fx 6200
<ForgeAus> argh no wonder fsck wasn't a problem my fstab is empty again!
<Thehound666> I could live if vesa would let me change refresh rates
<Thehound666> or resolution
<bur[n] er> bug ati
<Thehound666> I already did
<Thehound666> in the driver feedback
<Thehound666> a few nasty comments
<bur[n] er> lol
<bur[n] er> well good :)  and remember Nvidia on your next purchase... I hope you get the ati working though... have a good night!
<Thehound666> only way to get Desktop back after install is recovery mode and replacing xorg.conf
<DaSkreech> Good night
<Thehound666> nn
<andrew_> does any one know how to install starcraft without WINE
<Thehound666> is there any service that would service Kubuntu if I called them?
<Thehound666> like take it in, have them deal with it
<cpk1> andrew_: use cedega
<ForgeAus> cedega is bascially wine + extras anyway isn't it?
<Thehound666> more refined but closed source
<ForgeAus> andrew whats wrong with wine?...
<cpk1> yes, i was pointing out that you need either an emulator or wine-like app to run windows apps
<adydas> starcraft, hardout
<ForgeAus> cxoffice is similar
<ForgeAus> I think there is a freecraft but thats mostly warcraft-based I think
<andrew_> ForgeAus:it does not work
<ForgeAus> I think starcraft works under wine
<cpk1> it does
<Thehound666> if someone gets FFXI to work, they have my loyalty
<ForgeAus> not usre if you need to tweak to make it work properly tho
<Thehound666> so c'mon wine, cedega
<andrew_> i have tried it twice now
<ForgeAus> try checking out winehq.com they might have tips/help to get it working
<andrew_> it did not tell me anything
<Thehound666> hasn't been updated in forever, says garbage
<ForgeAus> oh as for battle.net it could be another story...I don't know anything about that side of it
<andrew_> i do not want to use battle.net
<Thehound666> network mostly works under Linux if everything else is fine, unless a windows encryption .dll is required
<Thehound666> aka http-tunnel ping fu
<andrew_> hybrid: do you know to install starcraft without WINE
<Thehound666> WINE is fine, why hate on it lol
<Thehound666> :P
<ForgeAus> um does ipx work under linux?
<Thehound666> pet peeve: Windows self extracting archives
<Thehound666> I know a few apps that work under wine if you extract them in windows first
<adydas> is there any program that tests a vid cards FPS etc under linux
<ForgeAus> lol
<ForgeAus> hmm how about amikit?
<andrew_> i have starcraft installed in WINE but it will not work
<ForgeAus> andrew it SHOULD so either theres something you need to tweak to get it working or theres something wrong with your system somewhere..
<cpk1> andrew_: what didnt work with wine?
<ForgeAus> because all the information I've seen indicates that Starcraft DOES work under wine
<andrew_> it will install the game then it wont recognise the cd
<Thehound666> does FFXI work under cedega these days? WINE seems hopeless
<Thehound666> it installs
<Thehound666> that's it
<reldruh> hello. I'm trying to get file transfers working with kopete over the aim protocol, but the option is always grayed out. Is there an easy fix for this?
<Thehound666> my results seem to match winehq
<Thehound666> despite the lack of update
<Thehound666> not sure, most my friends are on msn
<cpk1> reldruh: dont think it works
<andrew_> Thehound666: yes starcraft will install but thats about it
<Thehound666> oh I mean FFXI
<Thehound666> Final Fantasy XI Online
<cpk1> reldruh: i just switch to gaim when i need to transfer something
<Thehound666> but cedega might help you, then again lemme see starcraft problems
<andrew_> Thehound666:starcraft will install but thats about it
<reldruh> cpk1: that's frustrating. The option has been there since dapper, always grayed out. Why would it be kept in if it was broken?
<adydas> does cedega cost?
<andrew_> cedega will cos
<andrew_> cedega will cost
<andrew_> sorry
<adydas> There goes my next thing to play with
<cpk1> reldruh: i think its the same menu for other protocols is why
<reldruh> cpk1: are there protocols it works under?
<cpk1> reldruh: msn i think
<andrew_> adydas:it will depend what site u go on
<adydas> where can i get it from thats free
<ForgeAus> cedega isn't intended to be free thats true
<ForgeAus> same with cxoffice
<ForgeAus> both wine derivatives (with extras)
<riri> Hi :)
<cpk1> andrew_: are you using broodwars or no?
<riri> apparently update has been done and vmware-player is working now
<riri> on feisty
<Thehound666> CD Drive issue andrew_?
<riri> thanks all and happy day :)
<Thehound666> says insert CD when you load it
<Thehound666> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=51
<Thehound666> fix here
<cpk1> starcraft has a platinum rating on wine
<ForgeAus> thats weird... MSIE decided to become my default browser!
<Thehound666> yeah for Ubuntu I notice but says silver because of Fedora
<ForgeAus> If this changes your the drive letter that it was installed from, you might have to run regedit, and manually update this registry key: "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Blizzard Entertainment\StarCD" to reflect this.
<ForgeAus> ( I think that bit might be relevant)
<Thehound666> lol
<Thehound666> yeah that's why I posted the link for him
<Thehound666> very simple issue
<Thehound666> how old does a gfx card have to be usually to get the open driver to support it?
<Thehound666> that would solve my issue easily
<dettoaltrimenti> is ktorrent dependant on the bittorrent package?
<Thehound666> doubt it 99%
<cre8r1> hello
<Thehound666> actually 100%. I installed a .deb in a Debian distro
<Thehound666> without it
<cre8r1> Does anyone know how to run Cool Edit Pro 2 on Kubuntu?
<Thehound666> that one I'll have to pass to them
<Thehound666> I'm only good for simple things
<Thehound666> but oh btw, rtorrent ftw
<Thehound666> >Ktorrent
<cre8r1> Hello, I'm running Kubuntu on an HP NC8000 Laptop and I need to know how to install the original laptop drivers and how to run Cool Edit Pro 2 on it HELP
<noel> Greetings folks. How do I log in as root?
<toni_> hi
<Thehound666> scp has to be one of the best features of Linux
<Thehound666> built in secure transfer
<user_> hey can somone help me do an installation?
<Thehound666> how so?
<user_> im trying to install skype from a .bed download
<Thehound666> usually works fine by default from CD
<Thehound666> unless grub gives you issue
<user_> .deb i mean
<Thehound666> ahhh
<Thehound666> never used skype
<Thehound666> sounded like you meant the os
<Thehound666> lol
<user_> lol
<Thehound666> ah .deb is easy
<user_> ummmm well do you know how to install things?
<Thehound666> change directory to where the .deb is
<user_> reall?  sweet
<Thehound666> do sudo dpkg -i name
<Thehound666> cd is change directory
<Thehound666> where do you put it?
<user_> how do i cd to desktop?
<Thehound666> cd Desktop
<Thehound666> since you start in home folder
<Thehound666> just use proper caps
<user_> and also, i would like to install it to the folder where everything esle gets installed to, which i dunno where that is
<Thehound666> most things default to usr/bin
<Thehound666> it should install there most of the time
<Thehound666> unless the writer had other ideas
<user_> lol, aight lets see how it plays out
<ubuntu> hy to everyboddy
<Thehound666> hello
<bgta> i'm installing Kubuntu just now
<bgta> somone could help me , i'm a little noob
<user_> Thehound666:  thanks man, it worked like a charm
<Thehound666> well just boot into the live cd
<Thehound666> defaults are fine for n00bs if no dual boot
<bgta> i'm now in the cdlive :) how i see mi old files
<bgta> ?
<Thehound666> if you want dual boot you'll have to do a custom install
<Thehound666> and choose unused partitions
<bgta> oh i have a partition un-used
<bgta> ready for install 30 gygas, is enouhg?
<Thehound666> you'll need to delete it and then make 2, 1 big 1 small
<Thehound666> 1 is swap
<Thehound666> 1 is root
<bgta> aha ok
<bgta> i can make it from install aplication?
<Thehound666> yeah, you'll delete your blank partition
<Thehound666> then make 2 from it
<sstchur> how do I go about resolving dependency problems when trying to run sudo apt-get install beryl ?
<Thehound666> and allocate 1 as hda 1
<Thehound666> and other swap
<user_> actually Thehound666, maybe yu can help me with something else.  im running a dual boot right now, and alocated 20gb to a fat32 swap to transfer between windows and linux... mainly for game files, thats all i use windows for.  but how do i access that area on the linux side, i cant find it
<piro> what do you do if everything just freezes and nothing works and ctrl atl f1 doesnt do anything? reboot and run recovery mode?
<Thehound666> you might need to mount it
<Thehound666> it should auto-mount
<piro> check /etc/fstab
<user_> i thought it did automount as well
<user_> let me check the mountings....
<Thehound666> reboot and then I'd do sudo touch /forcefsck
<Thehound666> then reboot again
<Thehound666> that'll force a check
<Thehound666> to stop it doing that every reboot, do sudo touch /fastboot
<Thehound666> after the check finishes
<user_> hmmmm.... no fat32 partitions there.....  the odd thing is it registers on the windows side
<Thehound666> I have a decent app too, that FAT32 partition is a waste
<Thehound666> 1 sec
<Skuller> hey guys...sorri for asking this question...it is windows-ish but i need help....i install 3rd party software to access my ext3 partitions in winxp...but when i click on the parition in explorer it says "drive not formatted, format now?"...i already have kubun installed on it so how do i access those partitions without formatting them?
<Thehound666> http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Thehound666> lets you access Linux partitions from Windows
<Thehound666> I use it all the time
<user_> lol....  i just need it for transfer space, windows is only for gaming
<user_> but even still i gotta find it
<Thehound666> to grab downloaded files I download in nix
<Thehound666> and since Linux can see NTFS
<Thehound666> you won't need the 20 GB partition
<Skuller> can anyone here help me please?
<piro> ah that 3rd party software might be a little iffy
<Skuller> Thehound666: the site u gave for the software to access ext3 in windows....i installed that software...but it says when i try to access my ext3 partitions that they are not formatted and asks if i want to format them...but i already have kubun installed on that one...so how do i access it?
<Skuller> piro: i tried diff ones...so its not the software fer sure...
<Thehound666> oh you need to configure it with partitions to mount
<Thehound666> uninstall it and reinstall, configuring it for that
<Thehound666> that's what Windows thinks without it
<Skuller> Thehound666: i am sorry i dont get you....
<bgta> hey how to see mi files in my HD?
<bgta> i ahve to mount devide or somethign liek that?
<Thehound666> when you install it, it gives you an option of ext3 partitions to mount and what lettres
<bgta> first install, then i can see the files
<Skuller> Thehound666: yea...it does...and i assigned the appropriate letters and gave mah system a reboot....
<bgta> thanks a loooooot
<bgta> i will try
<Thehound666> hmm always worked a treat for me
<Thehound666> just don't mount it at the same time as nix
<Skuller> Thehound666: ohh...same time?
<Thehound666> if you have 2 PCs using same drive(usually only corporations do)
<Thehound666> just covering the bases
<Thehound666> because that can mean trouble
<Skuller> Thehound666: no its not that...i just have the ntfs and ext3 partitions on the same hdd.....winxp on ntfs and kubun on ext3....i cannot access my ext3 partition in winxp but i can see them...
<Thehound666> you might unassign the lettres xp gives them then assign them in ext3. Not sure why it's not working for you.
<Thehound666> not sure why xp is even seeing them
<Thehound666> usually xp thinks its unformatted space
<Thehound666> and ignores it
<Skuller> Thehound666: xp is seeing them coz i installed and tried the software u sent the link for and also a software by paragon...both have same problem....it says they are not formatted
<surgy> does anyone know of a good flow charting program? im looking for something equal to or greater than visio
<Thehound666> not sure
<Skuller> Thehound666: ok...thas arrite...thnx fer da help man
<Thehound666> and Skuller, maybe someone can figure that one out.
<Thehound666> lots of people here more savvy on Linux than me
<Thehound666> just most are asleep
<Thehound666> :P
<Skuller> Thehound666: hope so...i m just so depressed coz i want to put all my downloaded torrent files on my ntfs to use i winxp
<Skuller> lol...yea
<surgy> lol dont look at me
<Skuller> surgy: hehe...ok...*luks away*
<surgy> lol nah
<user_> hey for amarok, how do i get the radio stream casts to work?
<dettoaltrimenti_> is there a website with a lot of openoffice calc templates, or is there any way to convert excel templates to openoffice templates?
<surgy> whats the problem? need to access ext3 on ntfs?
<surgy> user_ check #amarok?
<Thehound666> yeah I sent him here
<Skuller> surgy: yea man
<Thehound666> http://www.fs-driver.org/
<surgy> skuller: there is a simple driver for that
<user_> surgy: lol, no one is in there
<Thehound666> worked for me with no tweaks
<Thehound666> but his says unformatted
<surgy> skuller: you running home or pro?
<Skuller> surgy: yea...i triied that soft...plus another one by paragon...both enable me to see my ext3 partitions in explorer...but when i try to access them it says "drive unformatted, do u want to format?"...
<Skuller> surgy: pro
<Skuller> Thehound666: yea...cud b sumfin screwed in mah xp?
<user_> oops, wrong onw
<surgy> skuller: hold on let me see if i can find another, if you try a third one and it doesnt work then we have to start looking for a problem elsewhere
<Kite_DH> hello?
<piro> Kite_DH: hi
<Skuller> surgy: thnx man
<Kite_DH> i...want to ask for help
<piro> shoot
<Kite_DH> like..i got kubuntu for 2 days installed now
<Kite_DH> and i made backup DVDs of my files b4 kubuntu
<Kite_DH> and now i want to copy them from DVD on my HD again
<Kite_DH> and it somehow doesnt copy them fully
<Kite_DH> :(
<piro> you see the files though ?
<Kite_DH> it runs properly till like 80%
<Kite_DH> then it gets slower in kb/s
<Kite_DH> and then stops
<Kite_DH> and breaks up
<Kite_DH> yes i see the files
<Kite_DH> i can drag them to my desktop
<piro> are you running out of space maybe?
<user_> crap no one is awake there.... ill have to try again 2morrow
<surgy> skuller: read this and tell me what you think,       http://www.it.fht-esslingen.de/~zimmerma/software/ltools.html
<Kite_DH> no, i got...lets see
<Skuller> surgy: roger that
<surgy> user_ whats the problem?
<Kite_DH> surgy..are you german?
<user_> surgy: just wanted to know how to get the streaming radio to work with amarok
<surgy> kite_DH: my ancesters were why?
<Kite_DH> just asking, i am
<surgy> user_: sorry i have no clue
<user_> sur
<user_> surgy: lol, np man
<Kite_DH> piro, i got more than 220GB free space
<surgy> kite_DH: you ask becuase i responded in german before?
<Kite_DH> no, coz of the website
<Kite_DH> ^^
<user_> surgy: maybe yu can help me with something minor here which isnt working.  you know the clock in bottom right, i KEEP trying to change it to 12hr format, but it keeps changing back, why is that?
<surgy> user_: thats an easy one
<Skuller> surgy: damn....i need to in xp to download that soft aye..
<Skuller> to be in*
<user_> surgy: how do i fix that?
<piro> Kite_DH: try doing it in parts?
<piro> partitions might be low
<piro> i can't really think of any reason for a transfer to mess up
<piro> other then low partition space
<surgy> user_: right click clock >> adjust date and time format >> time and dates > change it to ph::HH::MM::SS
<Kite_DH> hmm...
<Kite_DH> i tried file by file
<surgy> user_: that is change the time format to start with ph
<user_> surgy: yah thats what im saying, but ill change it to that, save and everything, and it ALWAYS reverts back
<Kite_DH> but still it breaks up at some poiint
<Kite_DH> point*
<surgy> skuller: yes
<Skuller> ok surgy, i'll b bak in opera
<user_> surgy: its making me go agro
<surgy> user_: check your logs is all i can say
<kishore_> surgy: pH:MM:SS AMPM
<Skuller> surgy: OMG....mum wants us all to go 2 sum1 plc now...NOW.....i'll leave this behind till i come bak...sorry man...i'll need the help later
<surgy> kishore: i stand corrected
<piro> Kite_DH: sorry to hear that
<surgy> skuller: np go fetch :)
<Kite_DH> :(
<Kite_DH> hmm...
<Kite_DH> i might try again later
<surgy> umm did i miss something?
<Kite_DH> maybe its coz of konqueror
<underdog5004> Recently, I've come back to my computer (numerous times) and found it to be running at 100% cpu. Furthermore, the mouse won't show/move, and all programs are locked up. I ssh'ed in with my gf's lappy, and did top. My xorg is the culprit. I'm not using any special drivers (I've got an old cheap ati rage). Can anyone tell me why this is happening?
<Kite_DH> is there another app to transfer?
<Kite_DH> this may sound stupid...but im still a linux n00b you see
<surgy> underdog5004: restart it?
<surgy> kite_DH: i must have missed your problem
<underdog5004> surgy, when i do that, problem solved for about 10 minutes. when it locks up, I'm still able to Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to the login screen.
<underdog5004> jsyk
<piro> file transfers from dvd keep cutting out around 80% surgy
<underdog5004> just so you know
<surgy> kite_DH: is it alway at the same %?
<Kite_DH> yes, its like this...i put the DVD in my drive
<Kite_DH> it shows up a windows of konqueror
<surgy> underdog5004: you know im a newbie, but i whould look at my processes...... maybe one got corupted?
<Kite_DH> then i choose the folder/file i want to move to my HD
<surgy> kite_DH: you have a corupt dvd
<Kite_DH> not really :(
<kishore_> Kite_DH: does this happen with just one of the DVD's or all of them?
<Kite_DH> its with every file i want to transfer
<Kite_DH> even from CD
<underdog5004> surgy I did, I used top, and it showed Xorg chewing up all my cpu power....
<Kite_DH> to all DVD
<surgy> kite_DH: i bet you that one of the secters is messed up, scratches maybe
<Kite_DH> and CD stuff
<Kite_DH> i just burned them...
<Kite_DH> wait
<Kite_DH> lemme try again
<surgy> underdog5004: maybe comment all the xorg you dont NEED and then uncomment one at a time till the problem line comes out?
<underdog5004> Kite_DH, sounds like your drive is messed up.
<underdog5004> surgy, what do you mean?
<surgy> kite_DH: you could have the same problem with your hdd, corupt sectors
<Kite_DH> hmmm :(
<Kite_DH> im trying again brb
<surgy> underdog5004: for instance, if you have a bunch of extras added..... remove them only use the stuff you need, revert to defualt video driver etc etc
<Kite_DH> ok it transfers...
<Kite_DH> lets wait how long :(
<underdog5004> surgy, h/o, I'm gonna pastebin my xorg.conf
<Kite_DH> it sometimes says "verzgert"
<Kite_DH> means like...
<Kite_DH> erm
<Kite_DH> stalled
<surgy> stalling is normall
<surgy> for short periods of time
<Kite_DH> ok its transfered
<Kite_DH> but big files like .avi or so
<underdog5004> that's when it's writing to disk and can't recieve more...
<surgy> it sounds to me that you either have a screwed up partition or a screwed up drive
<kishore_> stalled is also shown mostly when copying lasrge number of small size files
<surgy> underdog5004: whould it help to see my xorg?
<surgy> underdog5004: mine works perfectly, and the only extra i have is my nvidia driver
<underdog5004> h/o, I've gotta get mine first...I want you to take a look at it...I haven't changed anything for quite a while....
<Kite_DH> oh yes, and i got another question
<Kite_DH> :(
<surgy> what is this h/o ?
<Kite_DH> hang on
<Kite_DH> does it mean
<underdog5004> hold on
<surgy> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Kite_DH> same
<Kite_DH> ok
<Kite_DH> its
<Kite_DH> i got a printer
<Kite_DH> called lexmark 1200 series
<surgy> add printer >> raw data
<Kite_DH> kubuntu shows me to install many lexmark models but mine
<surgy> done :)
<Kite_DH> ugh
<Kite_DH> lets try o.o
<surgy> use raw data
<surgy> i have the same printer and that works perfect for me
<Kite_DH> but it doesnt print anything
<oliver_> HI, LiveCD 6.10 comes up with black screen and consoles (ALT+CTRL F1-F6) unusable, I need to modify xorg.conf in console mode,
<Kite_DH> :(
<underdog5004> !vim | oliver_
<ubotu> oliver_: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<surgy> ok i have a very good question: why dont we have ops in this chanel?
<underdog5004> uhh....
<surgy> kite_DH: hold on and while your holding you should disconnect the usb and reconnect it and try again
<chavo> surgy, they are ninja ops
<oliver_> underdog5004: I cant use a console, because the res is messed up
<surgy> uhh?
<surgy> chavo: ohhh
<underdog5004> res...resolution? res...rest?
<oliver_> resolution
<surgy> kite_DH: check kviewer print jobs     see if it has a job in que
<Kite_DH> naw it doesnt
<underdog5004> oliver_, boot into recovery mode (esc when grub loads) then type vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<oliver_> i tried safe mode, i tried VGA=771 at boot, always end up with messy Consoles and X
<underdog5004> that'll let you configure it...if you want a "wizard" do this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<surgy> kite_DH: sorry thats all i can tell you, :(
<surgy> underdog5004: cant find xorg ? :) j/k
<Kite_DH> lets see
<oliver_> underdog5004: boot into recovery, donno if there is one with LiveCd (i try to install )
<underdog5004> !cheatcodes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheatcodes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<underdog5004> !cheat codes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheat codes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<surgy> !cheat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<surgy> hmm...
<Kite_DH> oh yes, and i got another question
<underdog5004> surgy, it's killin' me...just a little longer...lol
<Kite_DH> like, i was browsing on kde-look.org
<Kite_DH> and i saw many themes
<surgy> underdog5004: lol
<Kite_DH> and i have no idea how to install em
<underdog5004> Kite_DH, magic
<oliver_> BTW its a Laptop with RADEON X700
<Kite_DH> so linux users are wizards?
<underdog5004> more or less
<Kite_DH> hehe^^
<chavo> Kite_DH, depends on the theme
<underdog5004> we prefer warlocks
<Kite_DH> chavo: lemme get something to have an example
<surgy> underdog5004: you might try recovery console yourself, use lynx and that non gui irc thing i forget the name iriirc or something?
<oliver_> I can get it to work when i have a console
<chavo> Kite_DH, ok
<chavo> some of the styles and windecos are in the repos too
<chavo> then you can change the colors separately yourself
<Kite_DH> chavo: this one http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=44670
<oliver_> underdog5004: is there a way where i can boot without starting X
<Kite_DH> yes, i did that, but i want that glass look
<surgy> kite_DH: have you ever ran the command "sudo apt-get update" ?
<Kite_DH> transparent windows
<Kite_DH> surgy: no, whats that
<user_> hey anyone know a good video editing app?
<surgy> kite_DH: like auto updates for windows, it updates all your drivers and everything
<underdog5004> dammit, pastebin thinks I'm spamming it.
<Kite_DH> oh, wo
<Kite_DH> where do u have to type it in?
<surgy> underdog5004: use a different one?
<surgy> kite_DH: konsole
<underdog5004> yeah, I'll havta
<user_> anyone?
<surgy> underdog5004: http://www.pastebin.ca lets me paste 10k lines once
<Kite_DH> now this konsole wrote many thingies
<Kite_DH> whats it about?
<chavo> Kite_DH, looks like qtcurve for the style, and he's running beryl for the windo decorations
<surgy> kite_dh: just let it go
<Kite_DH> its done already
<Kite_DH> chavo: whats beryl? where can i get it
<underdog5004> ok, pastebin.com/883516
<surgy> kite_dh: ok now type: sudo apt-get upgrade
<underdog5004> geez, that was like pulling teeth
<underdog5004> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<underdog5004> afk
<chavo> Kite_DH, beryl is the 3d desktop, it uses the graphics card to paint your desktop
<Kite_DH> oh?
<surgy> kite_dh: you should check out beryl it outperforms vista in gui looks
<oliver_> Is there a way to kill X, "like with a CTRL Backspace" without restarting
<Kite_DH> if you tell me where to get it
<chavo> Kite_DH, what video card do you have?
<surgy> oliver_: cntrl+alt+backspace
<Kite_DH> i would love to
<crimsun> oliver_: well, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop ...
<surgy> kite_DH: ask that in #beryl
<Kite_DH> nVidia GeForce 6200 SE
<Kite_DH> i think
<Kite_DH> ok thx
<chavo> that will work fine
<Kite_DH> oh yes
<Kite_DH> erm
<Kite_DH> my gfxcard
<Kite_DH> kubuntu found the wrong one
<oliver_> surgy: true but the its restarting ?!  (I need a hotkey, I CANT use a console
<Kite_DH> but it works too
<Kite_DH> and the one i got isnt in the list either
<chavo> yeah the one sdriver will work for any nvidia card
<Kite_DH> alright
<Kite_DH> thx chavo
<chavo> but you need to install the proprietary nvidia driver for 3d acceleration
<surgy> oliver_: try alt + F1
<chavo> the free driver doesn't do it yet
<Kite_DH> lets see after that update
<chavo> Kite_DH, are you on edgy?
<surgy> !nvidia |Kite_DH
<ubotu> Kite_DH: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<oliver_> surgy: The consoles are not usable (resolution is messed up) thats why i cant use cosole commands
<underdog5004> surgy, I know you're busy...have you checked out my thing yet?
<Kite_DH> what edgy
<Kite_DH> o.o
<chavo> 6.10
<underdog5004> Kite_DH, edgy is the latest stable version of ubuntu
<underdog5004> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<Kite_DH> i got...
<Kite_DH> Kubuntu 6.10
<chavo> yep that's it
<Kite_DH> is it that?
<Kite_DH> ok then i got edgy
<surgy> underdog5004: im looking, and it looks weird, its not even following the same convention as mine, it is in the wrong order and has stuff i have never seen
<underdog5004> surgy, weird....
<chavo> here's a kubuntu package of the kde style in that screenshot http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=40920
<underdog5004> any way I can re-do it?
<chavo> qtcurve is my favorite style, very configurable
<surgy> oliver_: i dont quite understand what you want your res setting are in /etc/X11/xorg.conf change them with a texteditor
<Kite_DH> no i mean
<surgy> underdog5004: wanna look at mine and compare?
<Kite_DH> i want that glossy look
<Kite_DH> that glass
<Kite_DH> like vistas aero
<underdog5004> oliver_, or, you can go through Kmenu>system settings> Monitor/Disply
<chavo> the titlebars, yeah that's beryl
<surgy> kite_DH: get beryl you will be happy
<underdog5004> surgy, uh...sure
<underdog5004> pleas
<underdog5004> please*
<adydas> Is beryl just a 3d desktop?
<chavo> but you might as well grab qtcurve too cause it rocks, you can get the glassy loking buttons, etc
<underdog5004> surgy, are you on edgy as well?
<NightBird> adydas, that and plugins to add features...
<chavo> adydas, well it's really a new way to draw the desktop using the graphics card
<underdog5004> can't wait for my new computer....
<surgy> underdog5004: yep
<surgy> underdog5004: http://www.pastebin.ca/361653 thats mine
<chavo> the plugins and effects give it the 3d qualities
<underdog5004> just need the nvidia PCI card to run all the beryl magic
<Kite_DH> these guys in beryl channel
<Kite_DH> are talking weird stugg
<Kite_DH> stuff*
<Kite_DH> :(
<Kite_DH> XGL or something
<adydas> pci-express?
<surgy> kite_DH: learn it and love it :)
<Kite_DH> or AIXGL
<Kite_DH> im already in love with kubuntu <3
<underdog5004> nope, old school pci
<Kite_DH> still some problems =)
<NightBird> yes, xgl is a replacement for the X windowing system that uses openGL to do rendering
<underdog5004> cause my mobo is too cheap to have AGP or PCIe
<NightBird> aixgl is an attempt to add openGL capabilities to the regular x server
<unix_infidel> no agp?
<underdog5004> no agp
<unix_infidel> wowza.
<adydas> sounds dumb,
<NightBird> underdog5004: ouch
<NightBird> that is a cheap mobo
<chavo> Kite_DH, yeah beryl and company are still in heavy development and changing quite a bit, so which way to use beryl depends on what version of kubuntu you have
<unix_infidel> whatever gets the job done
<underdog5004> yeah, it's a rather old HP...2.5ghz Celeron, though...gonna beef up the RAM to a Gig...I've literally got a gig of PC133 RAM laying around...a 512 and 2 256 sticks...
<NightBird> chavo, or just install from source :P
<oliver_> surgy: I can switch to a console (ALT+STRG+F1-F6) but the resolution is messed up, i cant see a thing, its all colours. and ALT+CTRL+F7 is ablack screen, if i restart X it comes back black, so i need to find a way to get at least a console working or to boot without X, (ITs a Live CD)
<surgy> underdog5004: whats all that crap about bitmaps at the beginning of your xorg?
<underdog5004> to be honest, I have no idea
<surgy> oliver_: but X is working right?
<Kite_DH> thx guys
<Kite_DH> u were a big help
<Kite_DH> i will join ur channel all the time now
<Kite_DH> hahaha
<oliver_> surgy: if get there i know howto get x working correct, i have the parameters to change xorg.conf in front of me
<surgy> underdog5004: see how i commented out my wacom devices? do that to yours on all that bitmap bullshit :)
<chavo> Kite_DH, here's a how to to install beryl in 6.10 http://forum.beryl-project.org/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=51
<pancho> hey I need help with installing mercury on ubuntu
<underdog5004> just the Load         "bitmap"  right?
<pancho> anyone know how to do that
<oliver_> surgy: it is working, i hear the startup sound but screens black
<surgy> oliver_: so you cant get into a console or kde? and your talking to us from another computer or the live cd?
<Kite_DH> thx chavo
<oliver_> i am talking from a nother computer
<surgy> underdog5004: comment that whole first section and see what happens
<oliver_> Desktop is fine, Laptop is the problem (RADEON X700 chip)
<surgy> oliver_: how attached are you to your install?
<cre8r1> hello everyone, I'm running kbuntu on a NC8000 HP Laptop and I need to reinstall Cool Edit Pro 2. Does it work on Kubuntu or is there something like it available.
<pancho> yeah my desktop has a radeon 92500 chip, thing crashed on me I need to get me a new video card
<underdog5004> the whole Section "Module" part?
<pancho> gave an ati2dvag.dll error
<Kite_DH> thx chavo
<Kite_DH> i will do it after update
<surgy> underdog5004: let me look it up again, you know how to use cp to make a backup right? i whould do that first just in case
<chavo> ok
<underdog5004> lol, the problem is there is no easy way to test it...just leave it running...
<oliver_> surgy: don't understand "attached" in this context, sorry my English :-)
<Kite_DH> maybe you can help me with something else too
<underdog5004> surgy, I think if anything goes wrong, I'll just do recovery> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg...
<Kite_DH> i saw many screenshots on KDE-look.org with widgets on their desktop
<underdog5004> superkaramba
<underdog5004> !superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<Kite_DH> like instant access to their HD and they got weather service or something
<Kite_DH> wow
<Kite_DH> thx
<underdog5004> np
<Kite_DH> where to get the app??
<underdog5004> Kite_DH, sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<surgy> underdog5004: umm yeah you seea the first section? from the first line all the way down to the first big space
<Kite_DH> that cmd seems handy
<surgy> oliver_: attached? where did you get that?
<underdog5004> surgy, thanks so much for your time, if it doesn't work, I know where to find help (and you!).
<underdog5004> surgy, I commented that whole portion out, np
<underdog5004> lets see how it does!
<surgy> oliver_: oh sorry, reinstall kubuntu, if you have nothing to loose, else i cant help
<surgy> good luck dog
<underdog5004> tyvm, I need it!
<surgy> ?
<surgy> oh nvm lol
<underdog5004> I'm on an old 933Mhz PIII with 512Mb RAM...I need all the luck I can get
<Kite_DH> hmm  i got another question
<underdog5004> lol
<underdog5004> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Kite_DH> my sister cant listen to mp3
<Kite_DH> lawl
<underdog5004> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<surgy> underdog5004: lol yeah, when you get your new comp remember i take old ones as donations :)
<Kite_DH> on amarok
<Kite_DH> oh
<oliver_> surgy: to install/reinstall (what i like to do now) i need the LiveCD (or any Kubuntu CD) but i end up with THAT problem
<Kite_DH> she needs mp3 support too?
<Kite_DH> but i installed it on my user account
<underdog5004> surgy, if you like...it'll make a good server, I guess...I've got a 733 w/ 512 RAM as my home bt server...it kicks ass...
<Kite_DH> does that mean i have to make it on every acc too?
<surgy> oliver_: do you have an LCD monitor?
<underdog5004> Kite_DH, idk...maybe
<Kite_DH> hmm..alright
<underdog5004> Kite_DH, it shouldn't be that way though, since you use sudo to install it....
<surgy> underdog5004: yes it whould be nice to have if you wanna mail it to  me
<oliver_> surgy: Laptop LCD
<surgy> oliver_: i bet your problem is your refresh rate is too high....... my LCD only supports up to 70mhz, and i dont know how to change it, when kubuntu tried to set it to 75mhz i had the same problem, but i uninstalled/reinstalled and it fixed it
<underdog5004> how about this: you pay for half the shipping, and I'll ship it to you, with a 40 gig HD, 512 Megs RAM, ATI RAGE 64 gfx card, and a wireless card guaranteed to work out of the box?
<underdog5004> oh, uh, I meant a 30 gig drive...
<surgy> underdog5004: get me a qoute :)
<underdog5004> alrighty
<underdog5004> ttyal
<surgy> anyone else need my tech support?
<surgy> lol
<oliver_> surgy: realy, the only thing i need is to boot the LIVECD with the consoles working in a correct resolution or to kill X at ALT+CTRL+F7
<orient2000> !Ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<oliver_> surgy: and the i am able to install
<orient2000> #ubuntu
<surgy> oliver_: right..... and since you said you cant do any of that, i am of no good use to you..... sorry :( i just dont know
<kishore_> is anyone using feisty in here?
<surgy> i am
<surgy> not
<surgy> :)
<kishore_> i am unable to suspend on feisty
<cre8r1> hello everyone, I'm running kbuntu on a NC8000 HP Laptop and I need to reinstall Cool Edit Pro 2. Does it work on Kubuntu or is there something like it available.
<kishore_> so was wondering if any one else had the issue
<cre8r1> hello everyone, I'm running kbuntu on a NC8000 HP Laptop and I need to reinstall Cool Edit Pro 2. Does it work on Kubuntu or is there something like it available.
<surgy> !wine |cre8r1
<oliver_> surgy: thanks anyhow
<ubotu> cre8r1: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<orient2000> I can not download gaim and other programs is there ane repositories down?
<surgy> oliver_:anytime
<surgy> orient2000: whats your errors?
<cre8r1> This question is for anyone who knows the answer, I'm running kbuntu on a NC8000 HP Laptop and I need to reinstall Cool Edit Pro 2. Does it work on Kubuntu or is there something like it available.
<orient2000> I use adept and just says error no more like program is not there
<oliver_> surgy: BTW, an installation of Feisty (4) works on this LAPTOP, since i could use the consoles
<surgy> cre8r1: i answered your question......
<surgy> oliver_: you should try it, be warned it isnt officially stable until april
<orient2000> let me check
<cre8r1> thanks
<surgy> orient2000: sounds like you havnt enabled your repositorys or updated your system using sudo apt-get update
<oliver_> surgy: i know, thanks. I am using edgy on my Desktop for "REAL WORLD"
<surgy> cr8r1: np
<orient2000> It says BREAK (install)
* NightBird remembers when he tried to install feisty.... I had this odd error... on the page for installing where you setup the default user, the screen went crazy. now, I could use the live cd before using that program just fine.... but once it got to that screen, it's like the x-server went crazy...
<orient2000> I did updated
<surgy> !adeptfix orient2000
<surgy> !adeptfix | orient2000
<ubotu> orient2000: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Kite_DH> oh yes
<Kite_DH> this question is very stoopi
<Kite_DH> stoopid*
<Kite_DH> here it goes>_<
<Kite_DH> like...
<surgy> no question is stupid
<Kite_DH> i have kubuntu 6.10 live CD
<Kite_DH> and i installed it
<Kite_DH> to my HD
<Kite_DH> and..i wanted to ask
<surgy> try to condense your statements to one line though
<Kite_DH> if i got a full version of kubuntu 510
<Kite_DH> 6.10*
<Kite_DH> yes sry
<NightBird> you installed kubuntu from a 6.10 live cd?
<Kite_DH> yes
<surgy> i did
<NightBird> and you're asking if you have the full version?
<Kite_DH> right
<Kite_DH> it was a normal 800MB CD+rw
<surgy> kite_DH: yes you have the full version, nightbird is gonna flame you i think :)
<Kite_DH> im sry :(
<surgy> your fine
<NightBird> I'm just trying to think of what might be missing
<surgy> no worries :)
<NightBird> what might give you the idea that it's an incomplete version..
<surgy> nightbird: nothing he cant get from the repos
<surgy> nightbird: becuase theres a dvd version probably
<Kite_DH> that question was because i saw DVDs with kubuntu 6.10
<NightBird> 6.06 had a dvd version, but that just had stuff available from the repos put on the cd for easier access...
<NightBird> ah, is there a dvd version now?
<surgy> yes
<surgy> kite_DH: no worries you can get that stuff from apt-get
<Kite_DH> oh, btw the update is extracting rightnow
<NightBird> or from adapt manager :P
<Kite_DH> it downloaded 24minutes
<surgy> kite_DH: good
<NightBird> if you prefer a more gui version than apt-get
<surgy> just remember to kdesu adept and not sudo, you could destroy it that way i learned the hard way
<NightBird> really...
<Kite_DH> oh yes, another question...am i bothering?? well its like, im a 'gfx guy' and i used Photoshop CS2 on windows XP....is there a way to get that running on my Kubuntu??
<NightBird> so there is a difference between sudo and kdesu?
<surgy> nightbird: all guid apps should be kdesu
<surgy> !kdesu | nightbird
<ubotu> nightbird: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<orient2000> an not start such directory /var/... does not exist
<NightBird> huh... ok
<surgy> !repositorys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repositorys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<surgy> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<surgy> i cant spell for shit
<NightBird> heh
<NightBird> there are a number of image editing tools that contain most of the main features found in photoshop..
<Kite_DH> but i only learned PS
<surgy> kite_DH: use wine
<Kite_DH> back then with XP
<NightBird> if you *must* have photoshop working, wine might be able to help you since I don't think PS is available on linux..
<surgy> wine runs PS fine
<NightBird> really?
<Kite_DH> whats wine
* NightBird wasn't sure..
<Kite_DH> so many new things..
<surgy> !wine |kite_DH
<ubotu> kite_DH: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Kite_DH> oh..
<Kite_DH> is that for free?
<NightBird> wine is
<surgy> nightbird: its slower than windows on loads but other than that its fine for me
<surgy> PS costs
<NightBird> huh
<Kite_DH> i know that
<Kite_DH> i mean, if wine costs
<Kite_DH> i saw another app called crossover
<NightBird> there are a number of commercial versions of wine
<Kite_DH> costs 56
<surgy> kite_DH: actually you allready have wine
<NightBird> crossover uses wine
<Kite_DH> i do?
<surgy> yes
<Kite_DH> o.o
<surgy> open konsole and type: wine
<Kite_DH> wait, after the extracting
<Kite_DH> it extract...long
<Kite_DH> somehow
<NightBird> surgy, wine comes preinstalled in kubuntu now or something?
<Kite_DH> seems more than i dled lol
<surgy> kite_DH: its updating your entire OS be patient
<Kite_DH> oh, ok
<surgy> nightbird: yes basic wine should be there
<surgy> i think
<NightBird> huh
<Kite_DH> yes i see its installed
<surgy> see
<NightBird> interesting
<surgy> although i prefer beer
* NightBird didn't know that...
<Kite_DH> ok its done
* NightBird is going to try to help out with wine, but I haven't actually started on that yet... >_>
<surgy> kite_DH: good now your up to date
<NightBird> the whole... senior seminar took up a bit of time...
<Kite_DH> wow
<Kite_DH> looks awesome
<surgy> nightbird: what are you talking about? are you an ubuntu dev?
<crazy_penguin> Hello
<surgy> hi penguin
<NightBird> supertux5, no...
<NightBird> er... surgy
<NightBird> sorry supertux5
<Kite_DH> ok, is there anythign next?
<NightBird> (might as well get two nick allerts in there)
<surgy> kite_DH: what do you mean "next" ?
<Kite_DH> something usefull
<Kite_DH> for me
<Kite_DH> or so
<surgy> well i dont know what you want
<NightBird> Kite_DH, try installing photoshop
<surgy> im gonna smoke another cig and hit the sack its 2:40 am here.....
<NightBird> or you could restart if you want to have the system fully upgraded
<NightBird> (aka, using the new kernel/x system)
<Kite_DH> i would love to install it, but to install it i would have to get my files from my DVD...we had that earlier
<Kite_DH> anyway
<Kite_DH> http://forum.beryl-project.org/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=51
<surgy> kite_DH: insert the cd and then open konsole and type: cd /media/cdrom0          and then type: wine setup.exe
<Kite_DH> here it says
<Kite_DH> Add this to your /etc/apt/sources.list:
<Kite_DH> whats that?
<Kite_DH>  /etc/apt/sources.list:
<surgy> kite_DH: open a konsole, and type kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<NightBird> mmm nano
<NightBird> >_>
<NightBird> :P
<surgy> nightbird: thought we were gui fans? :)
<Kite_DH> oh ok
<surgy> you see now?
<dhq> i need help with my keyboard my win key and capsloct doesntwork can anyone help me
<NightBird> surgy, yeah, well... for some reason whenever I start in with a konsole I tend to stick to the console for awhile :P
<surgy> nightbird: lol
<NightBird> for some reason, having to click on things slows me down...
<surgy> dhq: wallmart >> $9.99 == new keyboard ?
<NightBird> yeah, does it work in windows?
<NightBird> or some other OS?
<dhq> surgy: its a laptop and it works on any linux os live cd
<NightBird> ah
<surgy> your regional settings?
<surgy> i think i better let nightbird have this one
<NightBird> surgy, oh no it's not
<surgy> ?
<dhq> surgy: NightBirdso help me
<NightBird> surgy, I've reached my limit on the ammount that I can help :P
<NightBird> (which was to confirm if it was a software or hardware issue)
<dhq> its a software issue
<NightBird> if it was hardware, I would have told him to try a new keyboard... if software, I would have told him I can't help him
<surgy> nightbird: i was a newbie 5 weeks ago only got 6 weeks of linux under my belt, im paying back all those who helped me by helping others :) paying what i owe to the comunity
<surgy> nightbird: and thats as good advice as i can give
<Kite_DH> it seems to install that beryl now
<surgy> kewl
<NightBird> surgy: I'm also a linux newbie... I just try to help when I can, and when I don't know how to help, I let them know :P
<surgy> kite_DH: get your drivers installed first?
<Kite_DH> now its extracting again
<NightBird> dhq, have you checked the keyboard region setting like surgy suggested?
<dhq> NightBird: well i guess i have :)
* NightBird may be able to help Kite_DH, since I've managed to get beryl up and running myself...
<Kite_DH> now i have a thing called emerald manager
<Kite_DH> or something
<NightBird> despite having a number of difficulties >_>
<Kite_DH> is that beryl?
<NightBird> yeah
<Kite_DH> what to do next
<NightBird> emerald manager is the window manager that beryl comes with
<surgy> kite_DH: emerald manager helps you control the way your windows look
<Kite_DH> oh
<Kite_DH> lets see
<NightBird> there is another window manager that lets you use the kde window manager, but still retain all of the plugin effects
<Kite_DH> o.o empty
<surgy> imop beryl is a resource hog.... i game too much for it
<Kite_DH> aw there
<surgy> !keyboard
<ubotu> To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<NightBird> yeah, it does take an opengl refrence, and if your system doesn't support multiple opengl handles, you're left with software rendering
<surgy> !keyboard | dhq
<ubotu> dhq: please see above
<NightBird> haha nice
<surgy> nice AI system you have ubotu
<Kite_DH> are there beryl themes?
<NightBird> Kite_DH, are you using hardware rendering right now?
<NightBird> yes there are
<dhq> yes i love ubotu
<surgy> kite_DH yes you should join #beryl
<Kite_DH> no idea what i use
* NightBird pats ubotu
<Kite_DH> ok
<surgy> ok guys any last questions before i hit the sack?
<NightBird> where do babies come from?
<Kite_DH> yes
<NightBird> j/k
<Kite_DH> what does "hit the sack" mean
<Kite_DH> hit your balls?
<Kite_DH> or...what
<surgy> nightbird: from between your legs :) j/k
<Kite_DH> is that like slang or something
* Kite_DH is german
<surgy> kite_DH: i was refering to sack as my pillow not my testies lol
<Kite_DH> lol
<NightBird> Kite_DH, it means go to sleep
<Kite_DH> oh
<Kite_DH> ok
<Kite_DH> lawl
<NightBird> I don't believe that #kubuntu is the place to talk about your masturbation practices...
<surgy> gut nacht soldat und kubuntu
<surgy> did i say that right
<surgy> ?
<NightBird> dunno, it's been about 8 years since I took german
<Kite_DH> gute nacht
<surgy> lol good night
<Kite_DH> ;D
<NightBird> sleep well
<surgy> yerp
<orient2000> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Kite_DH> im like testing around wine rightnow
<Kite_DH> >_<
<NightBird> good luck
<Kite_DH> that konsole stuff rox
<NightBird> what version or you using?
<Kite_DH> i will need to learn it
<Kite_DH> version of kubuntu?
<NightBird> no, wine
<Kite_DH> no idea
<NightBird> wine --version
<Kite_DH> 0.9.22
<NightBird> hm... 9 versions behind... not too bad I guess...
<NightBird> current is 0.9.31
<NightBird> which, since the latest updates have focused on dx, and better support for some of that kind of stuff, older versions are fine for most setups
<Kite_DH> NightBird: hey, when i type in my console "wine /media/cdrom0/Adobe Photoshop 7.0 Retail/Setup.exe"
<Kite_DH> it says
<Kite_DH> wine: cannot find '/media/cdrom0/Adobe'
<Kite_DH> oh now
<Kite_DH> it works
<Kite_DH> wow thank you very much
<vincent_> hello everybody
<andreas_> hello
<andreas_> maybe i found some bugs in the adept updater of feisty herd 4
<vincent_> I would need some quick help : I installed Kubuntu Edgy i386 on a AMD64 machine, I am running the 2.6.17.11-generic kernel. Now I want to install GPU drivers from http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html. But do I need the IA32 or the AMD64 since I installed Kubuntu from a i386  CD ?
<chavo> vincent_ you would need the ia32 but the nvidia drivers are available in the repos
<vincent_> thanks chavo but yesterday I installed the nvida-glx from the official repositories and it made my system freeze on Firefox and even adept ... this is why I want to try the legacy version from nvid's website
<chavo> vincent_ what card do you have?
<vincent_> Twintech Geforce 6200 TC
<Kite_DH> nice
<Kite_DH> everything works
<Kite_DH> NightBird: hey night, is there a way to unzip .rar and .zip files with Ark?
<andreas_> there were 46 packages updatable and after downloading there appeared some windows where i should enter a value between -20 and 19. in the detail area were some lines like this: "Use of uninitilaizes value in join or string at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/DbDriver/Stack.pm line 104, <GEN3> line 4." (also the same message with <GEN3> line 9, 17, 25, 33, 41, 49, 57 and 65). if someone is interested in this..
<NightBird> I believe you can unzip and unrar files using Ark...
<chavo> Kite_DH, zip is built in for rar- sudo apt-get install unrar
<Kite_DH> thx
<Kite_DH> hey chavo
<Kite_DH> i installed photoshop 7.0
<Kite_DH> and it doesnt launch the app
<Kite_DH> somehow
<Kite_DH> another question is, how can i uninstall things?
<NightBird> using wine?
<dettoaltrimenti_> I know the terminal commands adduser and deluser, but how do you show a list of users?
<Kite_DH> yes
<chavo> Kite_DH, not sure about the photoshop thing it works well with crossover office, but that costs money
<osiris> !restriceddd formats > osiris
<osiris> !restriced formats > osiris
<osiris> !restricted formats > osiris
<Kite_DH> hmm
<NightBird> Kite_DH, there should be an uninstall in the kde menu...
<Kite_DH> how can i get this karamba things agai
<Kite_DH> again
<NightBird> for some reason, my version of wine has been putting it under lost and found
<NightBird> !karamba | Kite_DH
<ubotu> Kite_DH: superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<NightBird> huh
<NightBird> it actually had something on it
* NightBird was guessing...
<Kite_DH> i mean
<NightBird> I'm guessing you could just add it using the package manager
<Ademan> anyone here who uses ktorrent, how does the queue manager work? the higher a torrent is in the queue manager list the higher priority?
<Kite_DH> wasnt there a cmd
<NightBird> to start it?
<Kite_DH> to dl
<Kite_DH> yes
<Kite_DH> and install
<NightBird> try searching for it in the package manager
<NightBird> (aka, adept)
<NightBird> or apt-cache search (name)
<NightBird> to find the package, then sudo apt-get install <name>
<Kite_DH> m konqueror somehow...
<Kite_DH> doesnt work
<Kite_DH> wait, i got to restart
<Kite_DH> brb
* NightBird needs to be up in 6 hours... I should go to sleep...
<dettoaltrimenti_> does anyone know the difference between GTK, KDE, and X11?
<NightBird> I do!
<NightBird> GTK and KDE are desktop environments
<chavo> dettoaltrimenti_, don't know if there's a command to list all users
<vincent_> Anyone solved this freezing bug with nvidia cards ? on firefox and other apps under Ubuntu ...
<chavo> you can cat /etc/passwd
<dettoaltrimenti_> yeah that does it chavo
<NightBird> X11 provides an x server that GUI programs use to display stuff to the screen
<chavo> try this cat /etc/passwd | grep /bin/bash | cut -d: -f1
<dettoaltrimenti_> nightbird- so am I using KDE or GTK? I thought GTK was the 'widgets' part of X11
<chavo> that will clean it up some
<fdoving> chavo: 'getent passwd' to list all users.
<chavo> GTK is the widget set used by gnome apps for the most part
<NightBird> dettoaltrimenti_, if you're using kubuntu, you are probably using kde
<NightBird> er... gtk isn't an environment... that's gnome >_>
<NightBird> gtk is a programming library
<chavo> dettoaltrimenti_, kde apps are built using the QT toolkit
<chavo> but you can use gtk, gnome apps under gnome and vice versa
<dettoaltrimenti_> so gtk is a programming library- so it's only used to install programs?
<chavo> under KDE  I mean
<NightBird> used to provide a cross platform system that uses the current systems UI items so that GTK programs will look the same as the rest of your applications...
<chavo> dettoaltrimenti_, it's the API used to program the apps like WIN32 under windows
<chavo> it provides the widgets, etc.
<Kite_DH> back
<NightBird> wb
<dettoaltrimenti_> I'm sorry, I'm just curious about how all this works- so GTK and QT are APIs, application programming interfaces, but what do they do?
<Kite_DH> hey..i installed winRAR b4 i knew that Ark can unrar...how can i uninstall winRAR again?
<dettoaltrimenti_> Kite_DH- how did you install it?
<chavo> dettoaltrimenti_, they draw the windows, the buttons, scrollbars, etc
<NightBird> did you use apt-get to install it?
<dettoaltrimenti_> chavo- you mean when X11 says I need my desktop icons on the desktop, then QT runs and 'draws' them there right?
<chavo> basically QT tells X11 waht to draw, it all sits on top of X
<Kite_DH> hmm what happened q.q
<NightBird> X11 simply provides a method to draw to the screen and get events...
<dettoaltrimenti_> oh ok
<NightBird> so it might be able to say 'oh, this part has been uncovered, I better tell that program about it'
<NightBird> or.. 'the user clicked! I better tell this program about it..."
<fdoving> dettoaltrimenti_: qt provides standard ways to make buttons and boxes easily. if you compare kde apps, you can see the buttons looks much about the same, for example.
<dettoaltrimenti_> and KDE and Gnome are equals- so I could run X11 on gnome, or xfce.... and I could run QT or GTK on x11 or xfce, right?
<Kite_DH> dettoaltrimenti_: with WINE
* NightBird blinks
<NightBird> dettoaltrimenti_, you run gnome, xfce, kde, etc ontop of x11
<Jucato> dettoaltrimenti_: X11 runs under all of the graphical stuff
<Jucato> kernel -> X11 -> KDE/GNOME/Fluxbox/etc
<dettoaltrimenti_> Window System-> Desktop Environment->  "widget toolkit".... so X11, KDE, GTK
<fdoving> dettoaltrimenti_: for a better understanding of what an API (like QT and GTK) is and how it works: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/API
<NightBird> dettoaltrimenti_, X11 is not a widget toolkit
<dettoaltrimenti_> in that order I mean
<Jucato> dettoaltrimenti_: not entirely accurate
<NightBird> kde is a desktop environment
<Kite_DH> so, i installed winRAR with WINE, how do uninstall it?
<fdoving> .. but it also have an API.. :)
<dettoaltrimenti_> X11 is a window system, which can run a desktop environment(kde or gnome), and within that it runs a 'widget toolkit(this is what wikipedia calls gtk)' (gtk or qt)
<NightBird> Kite, is there something in your menu?
<Kite_DH> yes
<NightBird> the kde menu I mean
<Kite_DH> it says
<Kite_DH> Wine >
<NightBird> does that work?
<Jucato> dettoaltrimenti_: the toolkits are not separate layer that's run independently of the Window Manager or Desktop Environment
<fdoving> dettoaltrimenti_: yes. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X11 for more info on X11.
<Kite_DH> yes...
<Kite_DH> i think
<Kite_DH> but i dont want it anymore
<NightBird> X11 is below the window system.  kde, gnome, etc provide window managers.  they also provide a desktop environment, and widget toolkits to provide a unified presentation
<Kite_DH> since i can do it with ARK now
<fdoving> dettoaltrimenti_: as jucato says, the toolkits are used to make programs (like desktop enviroments, KDE and GNOME and their apps), it doesn't run by itself, like X11 does.
<NightBird> Kite_DH, is there an uninstall option?
<Kite_DH> no there isnt
<Jucato> dettoaltrimenti_: a toolkit is a sort of basic building block (program-wise) for making graphical interfaces, such as the control widgets (scrollbars, buttons, dialog boxes) used in window managers and desktop environments.
<NightBird> hm... so you want to fine the wine add/remove programs, huh?
<Kite_DH> yes
<NightBird> Kite_DH: .... good question... better ask in #winehq
<dettoaltrimenti_> thanks for the help guys- I found this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_X_Window_System_desktop_environments and I think I'm clear on it now
<Jucato> dettoaltrimenti_: you might want to add this to your growing list of wikipedia articles: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Widget_toolkit
<dettoaltrimenti_> I am going through adept, and some things I don't understand like why do I have QT and GTK installed
<dettoaltrimenti_> heh thanks jucato
<chavo> dettoaltrimenti_, if you install any gtk/gnome apps it will install the gtk library also
<dettoaltrimenti_> another question if you can handle it- why do I have QT3 and QT4 installed on my computer, as well as GTK, GTK+, GTK2, GTK+ 2.0 etc things- are they all the same?
<Jucato> dettoaltrimenti_: KDE/GNOME basically builds on Qt/GTK. it uses Qt/GTK to draw and define widgets (another term you might want to look up) and how interact with them. KDE/GNOME has it's own API (another term?) or set of functions/classes, but all these use Qt/GTK too
<Jucato> dettoaltrimenti_: they're not the same. Qt 3 vs. Qt 4
<fdoving> dettoaltrimenti_: the reason you have them installed now, is that if let's say some KDE application wants to make a scrollbar, it executes some code that refers to something in the QT api, if you don't have the QT software libraries installed, that won't work.
<Jucato> btw, the only reason why Qt 4 is installed also on Edgy is because the Kubuntu Hardware Database uses Python-Qt4
<chavo> KDE4 is built on qt4, but there are some apps that use it already
<fdoving> speedcrunch for example..
<Jucato> oh yeah, speedcrunch too
<dettoaltrimenti_> oh wow, and QT is used in windows and mac too?
<fdoving> yes.
<Jucato> dettoaltrimenti_: *can* be used, yes. GTK can be used on Windows too
<chavo> yup I have the Gimp installed on my windows box
<dettoaltrimenti_> is there a way to get a list of all the terminal commands, or is there a nice list somewhere online?
<Jucato> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Jucato> you can start with those ^^^
<thoreauputic> dettoaltrimenti_: there are *thousands* of commands :)
<dettoaltrimenti_> thanks- I was looking at useradd and userdel, and I have an adept package that adds the commands adduser and deluser- weirddd
<Kite_DH> how to find out what graphiccard i have?
<thoreauputic> dettoaltrimenti_: adduser and deluser are easier to use
<dettoaltrimenti_> Kite_DH lspci
<Kite_DH> run in konsole?
<thoreauputic> dettoaltrimenti_: e.g.  adduser me audio  adds the user "me" to the "audio" group ,  adduser me  just creates a new "me" user :)
<dettoaltrimenti_> is that harder than in useradd
<Kite_DH> and which one of that is my GFX?
<dettoaltrimenti_> oh I see, it's way easier
<thoreauputic> dettoaltrimenti_: it's *very* easy - there's even a walk through questions etc if needed
<Kite_DH> it says
<fdoving> Kite_DH: the one with 'VGA compatible controller'..
<Kite_DH> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0162 (rev a                                                                                              1)
<Kite_DH> hmm
<Kite_DH> and when i open beryl it crashed
<Kite_DH> crashs*
<thoreauputic> dettoaltrimenti_: just be sure to logout - login to make the changes effective
<NightBird> ok... try installing the nvidia driver
<NightBird> (that was to Kite_DG)
<Kite_DH> hows that possible
<NightBird> er.. DH
<fdoving> Kite_DH: you can try 'sudo update-pciids' and then try lspci again.
<dettoaltrimenti_> thanks thoreauputic- mainly just trying to go beyong 'newbie' in linux, learn a little more
<thoreauputic> dettoaltrimenti_: another good CLI site is http://tuxfiles.org
<thoreauputic> simple and a good intro
<Kite_DH> now it says
<dettoaltrimenti_> thanks
<dettoaltrimenti_> one more question- is there way to make the grep command not case sensitive?
<Kite_DH> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44 [GeForce 6200SE TurboCache (TM)
<thoreauputic> dettoaltrimenti_:  grep -i
<dettoaltrimenti_> thanks
<thoreauputic> :)
<ksnipa> Quick question i got superkaramba installed and when i run it from the tray and I install new widgets/gadets how do I go about opening them? Where do they save to?
<Kite_DH> restart
<luca> hello everybody!
* NightBird goes to sleep
<Kite_DH> ok
<Kite_DH> ok i got nVidia Corporation NV44 [GeForce 6200SE TurboCache (TM)
<Kite_DH> but kubuntu says: nv
<Kite_DH> lol
<luca> can anyone tell me where i can find the small installation cd of kubuntu, that is about 200 Mb, please?
<Kite_DH> how can i tell kubuntu i got that card
<fdoving> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fdoving> Kite_DH: ^^
<chavo> ksnipa, ~/.kde/share/apps/supekaramba/themes but it should be available to use after you install it
<ksnipa> chavo, thanks yea thats how I assumed it would work but never seem to show up there, but when I do go to install them again they got the checkmark beside them so don't know whats up with that
<Kite_DH> fdoving: somehow i dont get what they want from me
<dettoaltrimenti_> does the 'rm' command permanently delete a file, no sending it to the recycle bin right?
<Kite_DH> i dont have that synaptic stuff
<thoreauputic> dettoaltrimenti_: right
<fdoving> Kite_DH: you use adept instead of synaptic.
<Kite_DH> ok
<dettoaltrimenti_> so, let me get this straight- when you put something in the recycle bin, your computer(as far as terminal commands) is moving the file to another folder, and then keeping a record of what directory the file came from?
<fdoving> dettoaltrimenti_: correct.
<Jucato> yep yep
<Kite_DH> hmm
<ksnipa> Chavo, I'm able to get the themes into my list now but when I do add them to the desktop, they don't seem to appear, any ideas?
<tuco> Hello all
<chavo> ksnipa, if you double click it, it should say if it's running or not
<ksnipa> chavo, says its running but can't see it on the desktop anywhere
<dettoaltrimenti_> so the way most programs work in linux is there is a program that only works on the command line, then a GUI is made to run those commands? So when I use adept, when I click on buttons it just saves me the time of writing 'sudo apt-get install' and all that: and Synaptic and Adept both use apt-get?
<chavo> ksnipa, it may be under your other windows
<luca> i found ubuntu minimal installation cd, for the installaton from network. but i would like kde (kubuntu), not gnome! can anyone help me?
<tuco> I have a question. I need to download a package to get my ati card working properly, same for my audigy card. All for laptop, thank you fellas.
<ksnipa> chavo, lol give me some credit ;) yea I minimized them all nothing there, superkarmba crashed on me just now so I just restarted it, but still nothing, I think I might need to download and re-make it
<thoreauputic> dettoaltrimenti_: yes, more or less
<thoreauputic> dettoaltrimenti_: usually a GUI program has a CLI backend
<thoreauputic> dettoaltrimenti_: or several, sometimes
<chavo> ksnipa, hmm may be a buggy theme
<chavo> you built superkaramba?
<dettoaltrimenti_> CLI is command line interface, ok- are all CLIs usable on their own, in the terminal? for example, aspell, the spellchecker CLI used in openoffice?
<ksnipa> chavo, no i installed it using synpatic
<chavo> ok
<ksnipa> chavo, theme I was running was the clock and also tried the kopete one
<thoreauputic> dettoaltrimenti_: it's often much quicker to use the command - aspell is usable on the CLI I think, yeah
<ksnipa> same problem for both
<chavo> ksnipa, clock magick, that analog clock?
<thoreauputic> dettoaltrimenti_: type  aspell --help | less   :)
<ksnipa> chavo, yup thats the one
<chavo> hmm works for me
<tuco> Anyone can help me guys?
<ksnipa> yea, You  think making it from source would make a difference?
<Kite_DH> reboot
<thoreauputic> dettoaltrimenti_: there's also the "dict" command, that looks up words on line from dictionaries ( e.g.  dict weird  dict foo )
<dettoaltrimenti_> I uninstalled less
<chavo> tuco for the ati card look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<thoreauputic> dettoaltrimenti_: why ??
<chavo> as for the audigy card it should work
<thoreauputic> dettoaltrimenti_: less is one of the most useful commands...
<Linux_Galore> tuco: you dont need a driver for the audigy card its already there and the ati stuff is on the ubuntu server
<Linux_Galore> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<decapitated> Anybody here?
<dettoaltrimenti_> ok I'll put it back on, see what it can do
<chavo> decapitated, just us bots
<thoreauputic> dettoaltrimenti_: less can do heaps - see man less :)
<dettoaltrimenti_> will do
<thoreauputic> dettoaltrimenti_:   "less is more "
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<tuco> Well I need to have my audigy 2 zs notebook recognized, as I can't seem to do it!
<thoreauputic> dettoaltrimenti_: just curious - why on earth did you uninstall it ?
<Kite_DH> im back
<Linux_Galore> lesson 1, don't use azureus and amarok at the same time
<chavo> you can also use man:/appname to point and click your way through man pages in konqueror
<decapitated> Can anybody tell me how to play MP3's with amaroK?
<Linux_Galore> tuco: aah no driver for the z series yet
<thoreauputic> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<decapitated> ok. Thanks.
<luca> decapitated: you need to install some package
<Linux_Galore> tuco: creative are releasing one
<tuco> the audigy one work
<decapitated> Which one?
<decapitated> k
<tuco> I made it work once no problem at all
<decapitated> cool
<tuco> ok downloaded the ati drivers through adept, do I need to restart the machine for it to pick them up?
<Linux_Galore> tuco: just use the generic sb driver
<tuco> ok
<tuco> logging off and back
<ksnipa> chavo, i turned my wall paper off now I'm seeing a black square where the clock magic clock would be placed any ideas what this problems linked to?
<luca> decapitated: i don't remember... i did it lot of time ago. you can try to do a search in "ubuntu forum"
<chavo> ksnipa, no idea sorry
<decapitated> ok
<ksnipa> chavo, thanks anyways
<detto> damn internet
<detto> is there any way to see which CLIs a certain GUI uses?
<sergo_>  ?
<detto> !ru | sergo_
<ubotu> sergo_:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<luca> decapitated: it's http :// forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,24715.0. html
<thoreauputic> detto: if you know the package name, look at the files with   dpkg -L | grep bin
<Jucato> detto: it's not usually obvious. you'd have to do a bit of research. sometimes the app's description says which backend it uses
<decapitated> Bye
<thoreauputic> detto: or | grep games  for games
<thoreauputic> Jucato: see my answer above
<thoreauputic> actually  dpkg -L <packagename>
<detto> ill give it a try
<Jucato> thoreauputic: he was wondering earlier about GUI apps that are frontends to CLI commands
<thoreauputic> Jucato: yes i know
<thoreauputic> detto:  dpkg -L <packagename>  gives a full list of the files installed by a package
<Jucato> yes, but what I had in mind would be like Adept being a front-end to APT. so it won't be listed in Adept's package list
<Jucato> anyway... nvm
* Jucato goes for a while
<thoreauputic> Jucato: ah i see - in that case   apt-det depends adept  is useful
<thoreauputic> bah   apt-get depends adept
<thoreauputic> ***#$@ typos ....
<BitOBear> So I have loaded the tor and privoxy packages but when I enable tor in Firefox it just gives me an error page... any thoughts?
<thoreauputic> still wrong .. should be apt-cache depends adept , sorry
* spinz8r is away: brb
<sergo_> anybody knows how to connect evolution to egroupware?
<sergo_> any plugins?
<premier_> does anyone here know how to make icons in konqueror to show movies?  Ive heard its possible
<caris_mere> Is there a way to put a link to a partition on the desktop, but not all partitions?
<atidem> hi folks
<caris_mere> hi
<Jucato> caris_mere: try right-clicking on the desktop -> Create New -> Link to Device
<caris_mere> jucato: thanks
<crazy_bus> :( kubuntu is still losing system files
<pesky> I got a new laptop today, how easy is it to get the HP function keys to work
<Antonio_Carlos_M> hi
<Antonio_Carlos_M> i have problems with KDEtv
<Antonio_Carlos_M> can someone help?
<atidem> pesky: what's the model?
<detto> let me know if this isn't the best place to ask this question, but- I was looking at information on the programming languages Lua and Guile- why are there so many programming languages, and what is the difference between a programming language and scripting language?
<Lynoure> detto: yes, #ubuntu-offtopic would be a more suitable place.  But did you tried to find the answer already yourself?
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Kite_DH> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Lynoure> detto: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_language is a mighty good starting place, and if you spend some time there, you'll prolly find the answers
<Alllex> Hey everyone- I want to compile Java; how can I do that from the Konsole?
<cox377> i've got this issue when connecting to a kubuntu share. basically when i connect frtom a windows machine it asks for user name and password giving me full read/write access however when i connect from another linx machine it goes straight in on the files but i can only read. how do i make it ask me for the user and pass like it does in windows?
<Kite_DH> guys
<Kite_DH> i got a problem
<Kite_DH> im on kubuntu 6.10 and i cant hear sounds
<Kite_DH> like music or whatever
<Dekans> how can I have beryl at startup in KDE
<cox377> Kite_DH: what sound card have u go?
<Dekans> I launch beryl-manager but kwin is often selected by default
<cox377> Kite_DH: run this in terminal to set up the sound card
<cox377> Kite_DH: sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-sound-base
<Kite_DH> ALSA or OSS?
<Kite_DH> it seems to be installed
<cox377> Kite_DH: try one and see which one works
<Kite_DH> but i cant even use the volume control
<cox377> Kite_DH: what do u mean?
<Kite_DH> like when i start Kmix
<Kite_DH> i cant choose a device or so
<Kite_DH> normally it says HDDI
<Kite_DH> or something
<cox377> Kite_DH: is there any devices listed?
<Kite_DH> no
<Kite_DH> theres nothing
<cox377> Kite_DH: is it onboard?
<Kite_DH> yes
<daleach> hey guys I just installed xgl/compiz
<daleach> some issues: kpanel is like frozen not working...
<daleach> is kpanel still its own app i should see in ps | grep kpanel ?
<cox377> does anyone here know more about configuring onboard sound cards
<cox377> Kite_DH: i've always had it work straight out of the box for me
<Kite_DH> yes i mean that
<Kite_DH> sry
<Kite_DH> i got pc boxes
<Jucato> daleach: the app/process name is "kicker"
<Kite_DH> on the other user it works
<Kite_DH> but not here
<daleach> thanks Jucato
<daleach> hehe alt shift tab doens't go backwards (hehe not a biggie)
<cox377> Kite_DH: you mean when logged in under different users it works?
<Kite_DH> yes
<Kite_DH> when i logged into my account
<Kite_DH> it works
<daleach> and why does alt f2 which pops up the run command window.....get rid of all of my other apps (so weird)... i can still alt tab to them
<Kite_DH> and now here on this one
<Kite_DH> its not working
<Kite_DH> no sound
<daleach> i tried alt control left to see if they're on another part of the cube but they'rre not...
<Kite_DH> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High
<Kite_DH>  Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)
<cox377> Kite_DH: so your logged into a differnet account?
<Kite_DH> yes
<Kite_DH> i am on the account which is not working
<cox377> Kite_DH: sorry mate, your gonna have to ask someone like jucato for this prob
<Kite_DH> Jucato: did you read my problem?
<sampan> i'm no expert but it sounds like that account might just need to be added to the "sound" group?
<Kite_DH> o.o
<Kite_DH> where to do that
<Jucato> I did.. but I'm no hardware person :(
<Jucato> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Kite_DH> its an admin account
<thoreauputic> Kite_DH:  actually it's the "audio" group
<daleach> so this is strange...my kicker after killing and starting again gives me this... i stop at "examining file progress" source trash:/ 0%
<daleach> what's the deal with that thing
<Kite_DH> cox377: when i type in my konsole:  lspci -v    it says Capabilities: <access denied>
<Kite_DH> cox377: at the ending
<Kite_DH> of my soundcard entry
<sampan> kite_dh  thoreauputic is right it's the audio group.  system settings --> user management and then you can "audio" to the account's secondary groups (might be a cli way to do that too, but i'm unfamiliar)
<sampan> you'll have to go into administrator mode of course
<Kite_DH> there is no group called audio or sound
<thoreauputic> Kite_DH:  sudo adduser <yourusername> audio
<Kite_DH> wait a seccond
<thoreauputic> Kite_DH: yes there is
<Kite_DH> ok wait
<thoreauputic> Kite_DH: you'll need to logout -in to make the cange effective
<thoreauputic> *change
<Kite_DH> ok brb
<sampan> as usual the cli way is easier :D
<thoreauputic> sampan: :)
<inam> hi all... i need some help in compiling grub-0.97... when i run "make", it says graphics.c not found. has someone worked on grub before?
<daleach> i'm on dapper is it possible i can start migrating to edgy eft by putting the new sources in sources.list?
<nickgraber> hello
<eltese> Has anyone here got around to try out Feisty?
<chavo> eltese, been running feisty for a couple of weeks
<Tm_T> eltese: Sure.
<detto> dleach you can, but there's an easier way- sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<Tm_T> eltese: Doing gallup?
<detto> dleach then once you do that do this: gksudo "update-manager -c -d"
<daleach> gksudo?
<daleach> what's that
<daleach> oh i see
<nickgraber> I use kdesu to run gui apps as root
<detto> or kdesu
<eltese> chavo and tim_t: how does it work?
<detto> I think there's another way to do it too with apt-get dist-upgrade
<Heavenquake> I have a wireless problem. Running Kubuntu Linux on other PC, I've just put in a wireless adapter PCI card. It is automatically recognized, and works fine. Wlassistant also recognizes my accesspoint. But when trying to connect to that accesspoint, it simply fails. It is unencrypted and is about 3 meters away. My laptop running Windows does fine, and I am asking via this one. Any help?
<eltese> is it stable? Does it run fine?
<daleach> yeah not sure what apt-get dist-upgrade does really because when i do it i get 0
<detto> Heavenquake is it dsl or cable? are you sure you don't need a pppoe connection with a name and password, or a WEP key?
<daleach> but i'll read al il in man thanks for the help with the manager thing
<detto> daleach I've also read you can just change all the dappers to edgy in sources.list then update upgrade from there too
<chavo> eltese, runs great for me
<daleach> ah ok cool
<Heavenquake> detto: excuse me.. pppoe connection? name and password? there is no wep key or any other kind of encryption
<paolo> ciao a tutti
<detto> Heavenquake: unless you're using ADSL, you probably don't need it
<paolo> ho appena installato kubuntu
<Heavenquake> detto, I think it is ADSL
<chavo> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<paolo> ce ne uno in italiano?
<detto> Heavenquake but you've never needed any kind of username and password for this access point?
<Heavenquake> detto: not once. All other machines, all running windows, in this house just connects to the unencrypted accesspoint.
<chavo> paolo, #kubuntu-it o #ubuntu-it
<detto> heavenquake- what's the card model?
<Heavenquake> detto: it's a Belkin Wireless G Desktop PCI Card (that's the model name, more or less. No fancy letters/numbers on this one). In Network Settings it seems to work properly, though
<dudu> braziliansssss
<dudu> anyone of Santa Catarina?
<daleach> i get authenticate '/tmp/tmp-Ql8Jn/edgy.tar.gz' against '/tmp/tmp-Ql8Jn/edgy.tar.gz.gpg'
<daleach> can't find DistUpgradeViewGtk
<atadekudakero> Hai
<atadekudakero> anyone from malaysia??
<detto> heavenquake: do 'sudo pccardctl ident' in the terminal and tell me what it says
<dudu> I'm almost from the malasya
<atadekudakero> hai dudu
<atadekudakero> where u from?
<Heavenquake> detto: nothing
<tanlaan> hello everyone
<dudu> atadekudakero: hi , are you male or female?
<detto> heavenquake: after that, type 'lshw' in the terminal and tell me what it says next to *-network (tell me if it says UNCLAIMED or DISABLED)
<hans> ...einen wunderschne Sonntag mittag!
<atadekudakero> u m/f dudu?
<snsalk> hi
<tanlaan> Where can I change the setting of the resolution of the non X environments? *such as ctrl-alt-F1*
<hans> Das Linux-Magazin ist ja auch frech... "Linux statt Vista!" schreiben die...
<Heavenquake> detto: there are multiple *-network entries, with different numbers
<snsalk> englisch oder deutscher channel?
<hans> Oh... i don't know how to change the resolution in console... sorry.
<thoreauputic> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<snsalk> thx
<detto> heavenquake: sudo lshw | grep network, tell me if there's anything written after 'network' on any of the lines
<snsalk> cu
<Heavenquake> it says: *-network [newline+indent]  *-network:0 [newline+indent]  *-network:1
<detto> hmmmm
<mefisto__> I have a fsck problem that's preventing me from booting. On boot, it begins a fsck check, but before that it says "findfs: cannot resolve UUID=[the uuid of disk] . fsck fails to complete and a message says to run fsck manually, but I get the same cannot resolve uuid message when I do that
<hans> Wie kann ich eigentlich mal im Netzwerk umherpingen, mal sehen welcher Rechner on ist?
<pesky> i'm glad my new comp got through that fsck check it hung for a while
<pesky> does centrino stuff work well with kubuntu?
<Heavenquake> detto: ran out of ideas? :(
<mefisto__> I have a fsck problem that's preventing me from booting. On boot, it begins a fsck check, but before that it says "findfs: cannot resolve UUID=[the uuid of disk] . fsck fails to complete and a message says to run fsck manually, but I get the same cannot resolve uuid message when I do that
<Victor_> http://www.fourmigration.com/link.php?pid=15&cont=5
<detto> heavenquake unfortunately, yes. I'll keep looking, but I'm leaving soon...
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@ANantes-151-1-98-225.w86-199.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by Hobbsee
* Victor_ was kicked off #kubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<cpk1> Heavenquake: can you connect to any networks?
<cpk1> man I hate troubleshooting wireless but i can never seem to get enough of it
<Heavenquake> cpk1, there is only one available accesspoint, and that is the same one that fails connection
<cpk1> Heavenquake: whats the device name? wlan0? eth1?
<Heavenquake> cpk1: according to wlassistant, the one that recognizes accesspoints at all, is wlan0
<cpk1> oh, then i guess "iwlist wlan0 scan" gives results?
<n4cht> yay!  networking issues!  i heart those!
<Heavenquake> cpk1: strangely, it returns "No scan results"
<n4cht> Heavenquake: what kind of adapter is your wlan0?
<Heavenquake> n4cht: it's a PCI-card
<cpk1> Heavenquake: that could be bad
<n4cht> hazard a guess at the chipset?
<cpk1> Heavenquake: alright lshw and find the card
<georgianus> Hello, my amarok doesn't recognize any song in the collection, I scan it one time and another but the result is zero
<n4cht> some prism chipset cards don't seem to respond to iwlist scans.
<georgianus> I'm using SQlite, is it a good option?
<Heavenquake> cpk1:  lshw returns 3 networking interfaces, and wlan0 is not one of them :/
<detto> cpk1- you helped me yesterday get my wireless woking on my laptop, but I restarted and it won't work anymore! When I try 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper', it gives me the message "error inserting ndiswrapper: invalid argument." does this have something to do with me doing an update with apt-get you think?"
<cpk1> detto: where you the one with the bcm43xx chipset?
<detto> yes cpk1
<cpk1> Heavenquake: but you know the name of the device right? find the name of it
<Hoxxin> help! i burned a data dvd with K3b and now i cant copy or read the files on the dvd, not in ubuntu or windows, just getting a parameter error :/
<cpk1> detto: how did you end up getting the card to work?
<cpk1> detto: ndiswrapper or the linux drivers?
<detto> ndiswrapper
<Heavenquake> cpk1: The name is not listed there, neither...
<n4cht> dangit.  i'm really growing to hate this artsd crash bug.
<pesky> so i am in the middle of the installation for edgy trying to resize my windows partition and it says...qtparted-filesystem check failed! Totally 1cluster accounting mismatches.
<pesky> what does that mean?
<cpk1> Heavenquake: so you have 3 network devices other than your wireless card?
<n4cht> pesky: did you defrag the drive first?
<pesky> no, its a brand new computer
<pesky> it does say active for the status of the windows partition
<Heavenquake> cpk1: Hmm... There is an onboard LAN-thing, but that've never worked. Then I've got a PCI lan-card too, that works, I've got the wireless card that we're trying to make work, but I can't figure out what the last one is
<zorglu_> !info bridge-utils
<ubotu> bridge-utils: Utilities for configuring the Linux ethernet bridge. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1-1 (edgy), package size 27 kB, installed size 148 kB
<cpk1> Heavenquake: pastebin your lshw output, all of it
<n4cht> you should always defrag regardless of the age of the drive.  brand new or not, there's still a chance for a number of problems like bad sectors, and installation fragments.  a lot of times the mfg's don't defrag after installing the crucial security updates/service packs before they ship the system.
<Heavenquake> cpk1: okay, hang on then
<pesky> n4cht: thanks i will try that ;)
<detto> cpk1 ndiswrapper drivers- now modprobe won't let me load the new driver- is there a way I can check to see if ndiswrapper was updated when I did a full upgrade in adept?
<n4cht> detto: instead of ndiswrapper, you might also want to consider the linux-wlan-ng package.  that works like a charm for a lot of wireless adapters, and after installing the package and modprobe -r ndiswrapper, it starts at boot and 'just works'.   your adapter might be supported by that package.
<n4cht> detto: sudo ndiswrapper -l    make sure your adapter's driver didn't get uninstalled during an upgrade also.
<cpk1> detto: dmesg | grep ndiswrapper see if there is anything usefull in there
<detto> it's still there n4cht
<Heavenquake> cpk1: http://www.pastebin.ca/361882  -- I have to go for lunch, will be right back
<cpk1> hrmm ok well its 4 am for me so i cant make any promises i'll be here
<detto> cpk1 no, it just has the failed attempts from the past 5 or 6 minutes
<n4cht> has anyone had the problem with artsd crashing, and whining about CPU overload?   i tried google, and came up with a lot of people with the same problem, but not a single solution.  (aside from upgrading to 3.5.5, but that's what I'm already running.)
<cpk1> Heavenquake:  product: RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI thats your wireless card
<cpk1> same card I have which I havent bothered to get working yet
<cpk1> n4cht: get 3.5.6
<n4cht> cpk1: is it in the repos now?
<cpk1> yup
<cpk1> use !easysource to add the right ones
<cpk1> detto: and you didnt set it so ndiswrapper starts on boot?
<n4cht> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<detto> cpk1 I did
<cpk1> detto: did you compile ndiswrapper yourself?
<detto> cpk1 and it did start I suppose, but it probably sent the same error I've been getting when it tried to load the driver
<detto> cpk1 yes
<cpk1> detto: did you get a kernel update after compiling it?
<vince_> Hi everybody, I would like to test kubuntu feisty. Could someone tell me what the "official" way to upgrade from 6.10 is ? Is it the same as from 6.06 to 6.10 ?
<Hoxxin> im in big trouble and need help. i made a backup copy with k3b and was gonna copy the data to a windows machine, all files are on the dvd but i cant paste them into windows or ubuntu
<detto> cpk1 yes I did
<ubuntu> Hi Guys
<cpk1> detto: cat /proc/version and then modinfo ndiswrapper
<detto> cpk1 linux version 2.6.17-11-generic, ndiswrapper vermagic: 2.6.17.11-generic
<detto> the linux version does say gcc version 4.1.2, while ndiswrapper says gcc-4.1 cpk1
<ubuntu> Some Questions, ive got 3 harddrives, one with Xp installed, named sda, one just for Xp Tools, named hda and the third is hdb with ubuntu
<cpk1> detto: i would say recompile or do the easy thing and uninstall what you compiled and use the repos
<ubuntu> The Installation was Succesfull, but when i Reboot after the Installation there's no GRUB ?
<ubuntu> so i can't use Ubuntu
<detto> cpk1- the thing is I don't have any access aside from wireless ;) I'll recompile it though
<n4cht> hahaha. i generate the sources.list from source-o-matic, and have 92 kde related updates instantly.
<ubuntu> what can i do to make GRUB Loaden when i'm Rebootin my System after the Installation ?
<cpk1> yeah you miss some nice things without the kde specific repos and backports
<detto> cpk1 that worked! thanks
<cpk1> no problem
<n4cht> cpk1: no kidding!   i didn't even know about the backport repos.  those make me happy.
<ubuntu> so is there help 4 me , anyway? anybody ?
<n4cht> today i shall do what i've always wanted to do;  resize my ubuntu partition to occupy my entire drive.   now that i have all of my games and apps working perfectly with wine, i no longer need windows -at all-.
<vince_> #kubuntu-fr
<pesky> n4cht: thats great, stick it to M$
<cpk1> hooray n4cht
<cpk1> dualbooting is annoying anyways
<pesky> indeed, aparently i can run 2 operating systems at once with dual core, i hope thats the case
<n4cht> the one game i was most concerned with being able to play was World of Warcraft.  I got it working flawlessly with wine, and even have a super-improved framerate.    i guess it's because i'm not using an OS that devours almost all of my system resources just idling.
<cpk1> actually windows always has to use 100% of the cpu
<adydas> how did you find wine to get going?
<cpk1> i find wiine to be really easy
<pesky> yea it nearly always comes up with an error for most apps, i guess i need to configure it better or something
<adydas> ive allways wanted to have a play with it, but never got any further than that
<n4cht> cpk1: i noticed that recently.  system idle processes always eats up every bit of available cpu time, but never reports it as 100% usage.  weird.
<n4cht> windows is just poorly designed, i think.
<Chousuke> that's because it doesn't really eat up the cpu :P
<n4cht> i'll be glad when i'm rid of it.
<Chousuke> it's just there to show you how much of it is idle.
<Heavenquake> cpk1: I am back.
<cpk1> Heavenquake: you have an airlink pci card right?
<Chousuke> And Windows isn't poorly designed, either. The implementation just could be better. :)
<n4cht> Chousuke: i'd assume that if it's idling at that cpu usage, it's processing -something-, even if it's a billion blank lines.
<Chousuke> n4cht: it's not using the cpu
<pesky> Chousuke: M$ are friends with intel so they don't mind making an OS that rapes the CPU, gives people a good reason to buy a faster CPU, which happens to be mainly intels atm
<Heavenquake> cpk1: It's a Belkin
<cpk1> hrmm ok well we have the same chipset unless you have 2 wireless cards?
<n4cht> pesky: which is partly why i only purchase from AMD.
<Chousuke> I mean, it would be downright idiotic to consume 100% of CPU all the time
<cpk1> except amd is in bed with ati
<Heavenquake> cpk1: I seriously doubt I've got 2 wireless cards
<pesky> well :( today i bought an intel core 2 duo, i had to for battery life, i have always gone amd, this is my first intel pc
<Chousuke> and no matter what you think of Windows, assuming the implementers are so bad that they would allow such a thing is a bit drastic.
<cpk1> Heavenquake: ok, then good news, we both have the same chipset
<n4cht> cpk1: i've never used an ati card before.  i hear they're 'alright', but i've been more than pleased with all of the nvidia cards i've had.  heck, my old GeForce3 Ti500 with 64mb could run circles around a lot of newer cards.
* Hobbsee test
* n4cht is running a 256mb GeForce FX 5500 in this system.
<cpk1> Heavenquake: bad news: I have been too damn lazy to get it working yet since I havent needed wireless on my desktop yet
<Chousuke> Or well
<n4cht> i moved the GeForce 3 over to the wife's gaming computer, and she gets the same fps that i do.
<Heavenquake> cpk1: which means?
<cpk1> Heavenquake: we get to learn together!
<zorglu_> :)
<n4cht> kde update is at 93%.  in the next couple of minutes i'll be restarting X and trying out 3.5.6
<pesky> silly kde-look doesn't have wxga wallpapers
<cpk1> Heavenquake: "lspci -n" and then find the line that starts with 01:06.0
<n4cht> i hope this arts update fixes this bug.
<cpk1> is arts getting updated?
<n4cht> cpk1: thankfully, yes.
<adydas> winecfg sets up wine yes no?
<n4cht> adydas: yes.
<cpk1> yes
<adydas> and if that fails...
<n4cht> quite well, i might add.
<cpk1> winecfg wont fail
<n4cht> it doesn't fail.  it just writes to your wine conf in .wine
<adydas> root@desktop:/home/adydas# winecfg
<adydas> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<cpk1> first dont do winecfg as root
<adydas> im following some help file
<Heavenquake> cpk1: 01:06:0 0280: 1814:0301
<cpk1> nothing about wine needs root
<adydas> it suggested it incase it needed it
<adydas> "Also, did you try running it as root? Maybe it is trying to establish a call that requires that sort of access.Also, did you try running it as root? Maybe it is trying to establish a call that requires that sort of access."
<cpk1> Heavenquake: whats the name of your card?
<cpk1> wine doesnt need root
<n4cht> adydas: don't do that.   following "some help file" is generally not a good idea unless it's on one of the ubuntu forums, and even then i'd double check it a couple times.    google for "wow wine ubuntu"
<n4cht> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Heavenquake> cpk1: Belkin Wireless G Desktop Network Card
<adydas> n4cht: yes it is a ubuntuforums thread
<n4cht> adydas: like i said.. double check it.  find other related threads.   there should be absolutely no reason or time that one would need to run anything wine-related as root.
<n4cht> heck, i find running anything that doesn't specifically ask for root access to be a bad idea in general.
<n4cht> (running as root, that is.)
<Heavenquake> cpk1: ?
<cpk1> Heavenquake: like I said I have the same chipset as you but havent done anything with it yet so I have to figure it all out as we go here
<adydas> well ill be dammed
<n4cht> adydas:  worked properly when not run as root?
<n4cht> hold that thought!  time to restart kde!
<adydas> Perfectly..
<adydas> im amazed
<mefisto__> the kde panel crashes every time I click on the K menu. What can I try to fix this?
<n4cht> hm.  no arts crash.
<n4cht> time to see if the sound system is even turned on.
<detto> on my new laptop, the graphics "skip" a bit when I scroll, like it's not scrolling smoothly... anyone know what may cause this
<n4cht> it wasn't.  and arts still crashed.
<Heavenquake> cpk1: well, I for one knows very little of the inner working of a network-card, so I hope you know that much more
<cpk1> Heavenquake: give me a second I think i almost have it working
<n4cht> weird.
<n4cht> when i select oss, it doesn't crash.
<n4cht> awesome.  it works.  i have my kde sounds and everything.
<n4cht> i wonder, then, if the root of the problem is alsa?
<adz21c> Hi,
<adz21c> I am on a machine running dapper, when I boot up most of the time it fails to launch X, the only error i can see in the logs is "error opening security policy file /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy", the file doesn't exist, where would I get this file?
<pesky> sweet even my media remote works default :D
<adydas> So where does wine put stuff?
<n4cht> ~/.wine
<cpk1> Heavenquake: also, make sure you have build-essential installed
<xenol> plz how can i reconfigure java?
<Heavenquake> cpk1: What for?
<cpk1> Heavenquake: drivers
<zorglu_> !java | xenol
<ubotu> xenol: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<pesky> n4cht:I defragged the HDD but i still can't resize it :(
<xenol> zorglu_:  well i have installed but i also have GNU java and sun and i want to configure alternatives -java
<n4cht> pesky: weird.
<zorglu_> xenol: reading the page will provide the solution
<detto> every time I move anything around, there's this invisible line that goes from the top of the screen to the bottom, it takes about a second to go all the way through, which changes the screen. this happens every time I move a window or scroll- is this a graphics driver problem?
<Heavenquake> cpk1: how do you propose I install build-essential without access to the internet?
<adydas> ha, stink
<mefisto__> anyone know why clicking on the kmenu would crash the panel?
<cpk1> Heavenquake: I was assuming you have a wired connection since it has 2 other nics
<zorglu_> mefisto__: it is not supposed to, aka it is a bug
<xenol> zorglu_:  so sudo apt-get install java-gcj-compat to install GNU java?
<mefisto__> zorglu_: it was working fine a few hours ago
<zorglu_> mefisto__: oh this is good info
<zorglu_> mefisto__: what have you done during the last hours ?
<Heavenquake> cpk1: trouble is that the hub/switch for LAN-cables goes in the other end of the house, and that one long cable goes from there and to the accesspoint here.
<xenol> plz how can i enable audio/video preview in konqueror? which packages do i need for it?
<mefisto__> zorglu_: I installed wine. using it locked everything up, so I gave up and removed wine
<cpk1> hrmm well let me see what the dependencies for build essential are
<adydas> im just tooting with wine at the moment
<adydas> its semi impressive
<mefisto__> adydas: could you get any audio using wine?
<adz21c_> hi, i am on a machine running dapper and sometimes X failed to start, I checked the logs and only error i see is this "error opening security policy file /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy", where can i get this file?
<adydas> mefisto__: Just trying, all ive done so far is install a non sound based program to playings sake
<mefisto__> adydas: let me know if you get any sound out of anything
<adydas> ALSA lib seq_hw.c:457:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<cpk1> Heavenquake: hrmm it looks like the build-essential dependencies might start to get a little out of hand
<cpk1> anyone know if the live cd has build-essential?
<Jucato> cpk1: it doesn't
<cpk1> well that is awfully inconvenient
<SolidSource> !icq
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<adydas> mefisto__: apparantly it also sucks to be me with no sound
<cpk1> Jucato: so how to compile drivers for a network card on a box without net?
<Jucato> cpk1: I don't know
<mefisto__> adydas: did you try configuring anything? that is, winecfg?
<Heavenquake> cpk1: I bet I'm screwed
<cpk1> Heavenquake: is there another computer using ubuntu?
<Heavenquake> cpk1: This one, my laptop, dualboots between Windows(which I'm on right now) and gNewSense, which i can't use due to, guess what, wireless-trouble!
<cpk1> Heavenquake: the livecd should have make and and the kernel headers
<cpk1> which apparently is enough
<cpk1> Heavenquake: you have a livecd right?
<Heavenquake> cpk1: I have Knoppix somewhere around, as well as Kubuntu Edgy yes
<cpk1> we need the edgy cd
<adydas> sheer intrest here, is a linux machine using wine to run a program that windows would get spyware from able to be vunreble to the same types of issues?
<Heavenquake> cpk1: right here
<Zaza> anyone know encryption well here ?
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Heavenquake> cpk1: is there anything I should do before booting it?
<Ace2016> what do i have to install to be able to play 3gp files?
<adydas> arnt they vodafone cellphone files?
<Ace2016> i have mplayer and w32codecs but it says there is a proble with the audioo
<cpk1> Heavenquake: you dont boot it, hang on i am discussing this with some other people, we are arguing
<Ace2016> adydas: yea its for phones
<Zaza> Where is a good source for drive encryption advise please ?
<Ace2016> but i want to watch them
<adz21c_> hi, i am on a machine running dapper and sometimes X failed to start, I checked the logs and only error i see is this "error opening security policy file /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy", where can i get this file? would this even be the cause of my problems? If that's the case then why does it do it intermitantly?
<mefisto__> Ace2016: I can watch and hear them with real player 10
<mefisto__> Ace2016: mplayer plays them too, but with no sound
<MattF> 1 question from a noob chaps, whats the difference between the live CD and the DVD? Whats on the DVD thats not on the CD?
<cpk1> Heavenquake: alright sorry for the wait
<Heavenquake> cpk1: It's allright
<cpk1> Heavenquake: alright mount the edgy cd and then run "apt-cdrom add" also please tell me you have a usb key or even a floppy drive to get the drivers over to the desktop
<cpk1> Heavenquake: actually dont think you need the add part
<Heavenquake> cpk1: I have a usbflashdisc
<Heavenquake> cpk1: nonetheless the cdrom is now added to apt-get
<cpk1> Heavenquake: alright aptitude install build-essential
<Heavenquake> cpk1: seems to be successfull
<cpk1> Heavenquake: http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/data/RT61_Linux_STA_Drv1.1.0.0.tar.gz thats the link for the driver
<slow-motion> hallo
<pesky> hi
<Heavenquake> cpk1: Now i have the tar.gz file on the machine in question. Then what?
<cpk1> Heavenquake: untar it to source/wireless or wherever you want
<Heavenquake> cpk1: done
<cpk1> Heavenquake: cd into the module directory wherever you untarred it to
<cpk1> hooray looks like mine works
<Heavenquake> cpk1: per@desktop:~/System/Wireless_Driver/Module$
<cpk1> Heavenquake: what kernel you running?
<Heavenquake> cpk1: I'm not sure. The one that goes with Kubuntu Edgy Eft..
<cpk1> 2.6
<sgalal> Hello All
<cpk1> Heavenquake: do cp Makefile.6 Makefile
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Heavenquake> cpk1: done
<guiden> is there a new version of kubuntu out there?
<Hobbsee> guiden: only edgy
<guiden> how do I know which one I have?
<cpk1> Heavenquake: then sudo mkdir -p /etc/Wireless/RT61STA/ and please remember caps matter
<cpk1> oh whoops dont forget make all from /System/Wireless_Driver/Module hehe =P
<cpk1> getting tired over here
<sgalal> I have a question about setting up GLUT for compiling things.
<Heavenquake> cpk1: Now you made me confused :-P What exactly must I do?
<sgalal>  Using Kubuntu Edgy Eft. Even though I installed "Freeglut3" I still get "hw1.cpp:(.text+0xe): undefined reference to `glClear'" etc.
<cpk1> Heavenquake: from inside the Module directory do make all
<sgalal> Had this error before, but forgot how I dealt with it. It's probably straighforward. My apologies
<sgalal> (Compiling with -lGL -lGLU -lglut)
<Heavenquake> cpk1: done. Then what?
<Jucato> sgalal: did you install freeglut3-dev?
<cpk1> Heavenquake: sudo mkdir -p /etc/Wireless/RT61STA/ and please remember caps matter
<sgalal> Yes. Then I went crazy and installed a whole bunch of random *-dev packages as well
<sgalal> mesa and xlib
<Fontemourisca> Hi, i have a ASUS P5B dlx motherboard and Edgy Eft does not recognize the "onboard" sound card, is the a way to solve this problem?
<sgalal> it still doesn't work. It's like it isn't finding the .h file. the gl functions are missing, as are glu and glut
<sgalal> I start off with #include <GL/gl.h> #include <GL/glu.h> #include <GL/glut.h> #include <math.h>
<Heavenquake> cpk1: also done
<Jucato> not really sure... what are you trying to compile? you might need more specialized help and might not be a Kubuntu issue
<Jucato> sgalal: ^^
<Jucato> sgalal: also tried libglut3-dev?
<sgalal> :) I see
<sgalal> I'm trying to compile a simple GLUT example I was given in class
<sgalal> I ran it on the lab computers and it's basically a bunch of lines drawn all around the screen
<sgalal> @Jucato, I don't think I have libglut3-dev installed
<cpk1> Heavenquake:cp rt2561.bin /etc/Wireless/RT61STA/ cp rt2561s.bin /etc/Wireless/RT61STA/ cp rt2661.bin /etc/Wireless/RT61STA/
<sgalal> THe comment on it said it had been replaced by freeglut3
<cpk1> Heavenquake: you will need sudo for those
<cpk1> Heavenquake: cp rt61sta.dat  /etc/Wireless/RT61STA/rt61sta.dat and that
<Jucato> sgalal: ah true...
<Heavenquake> cpk1: would loggin in as # be preferably?
<sgalal> I'm giving it a shot now
<Jucato> sgalal: not really sure what else to do...
<sgalal> I shall go and check whether the glut library developers have a forum somewhere :)
<cpk1> Heavenquake: i dont care how you do it =P
<sgalal> Thanks and ciao
<Heavenquake> cpk1: done
<Heavenquake> cpk1: or... What was that .dat thing?
<cpk1> Heavenquake: cp that as well
<cpk1> Heavenquake: and then sudo cp rt61.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/
<Heavenquake> cpk1: `/etc/Wireless/RT6STA/rt61sta.dat': Not a directory
<Skrot> How can I find the ID of a window?
<johny_> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cpk1> Heavenquake: copy it from the module directory
<cpk1> and /etc/Wireless/RT6STA/ better be a directory because thats what you cp'd everything else to
<Heavenquake> cpk1: it worked now
<Heavenquake> cpk1: forgot a 1
<Heavenquake> cpk1: and the next command is done too
<cpk1> Heavenquake: sudo depmod
<johny_> !search Movix
<ubotu> Found:
<Heavenquake> cpk1: done
<johny_> !search easy
<ubotu> Found: easysource, bzr, repos, newton, easysources, easyubuntu, vmware, alcarte
<detto> whats the terminal text editor??
<hyper_ch> how can I make usbfs use instead of visor?
<Heavenquake> detto: vi/vim, emacs, nano, joe etc...
<detto> thamks
<Ace2016> mefisto__: Thanks
<mefisto__> Ace2016: np. so it works with realplayer?
<johny_> Has someone already installed "fbdev" on Kubuntu?
<Ace2016> mefisto__: i thanked you for the info, but i haven't installed realplayer yet, its not in my repos for some reason
<cpk1> Heavenquake: you know how to use vim at all?
<Heavenquake> cpk1: I know enough to code some php with it.
<Ace2016> bye all
<mefisto__> Ace2016: http://www.real.com/linux
<cpk1> Heavenquake: ok you can change some parameters of the card by editing some file, so sudo vi -b /etc/Wireless/RT61STA/rt61sta.dat since it only takes ascii
<cpk1> or  kdesu "kate --encoding ISO-8859-15 /etc/Wireless/RT61STA/rt61sta.dat" if you want to use kate
<johny_> |
<johny_> !fbdev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fbdev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hyper_ch> !usbfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usbfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Heavenquake> cpk1: what needs to be changed?
<cpk1> Heavenquake: anyways, lets get rid of the old broken driver: sudo modprobe --remove rt61pci
<cpk1> Heavenquake: and then load the new one modprobe rt61 (start praying)
<Heavenquake> cpk1: removed
<cpk1> those both need sudo most likely
<Heavenquake> cpk1: modprobe rt61 returns void. I suppose this means success as void usually means?
<cpk1> yeah
<Heavenquake> cpk1: then what?
<cpk1> iwconfig should now have ra0
<johny_> !search kernell
<ubotu> Found:
<johny_> !search kernel
<ubotu> Found: kernel, kqemu, kernelcompile, generic, bigiron, custom kernel, server, edgykernel*, headers, kernel-source
<Heavenquake> cpk1: ra0                 no wireless extensions
<cpk1> Heavenquake: then black list the old driver add 'blacklist rt61pci' at the bottom of /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist (no quotes)
<Heavenquake> cpk1: :wq
<cpk1> yes thats how you write out in vi =P
<cpk1> and then echo 'rt61' | sudo tee -a /etc/modules and echo 'alias ra0 rt61' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/aliases to get the other one to start on boot
<detto> i messed up
<detto> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29 i followd these instructions and now i have no graphics, but i still have the terminal
<cpk1> Heavenquake: still with me?
<Heavenquake> cpk1: yes. 2 seconds
<Heavenquake> cpk1: what should the first command return? (the echo 'rt61' | sudo tee ...)
<cpk1> rt61
<Heavenquake> "tee: /etc/modules/: Is a directory [newline]  rt61"
<cpk1> i guess thats close enough =P
<Heavenquake> cpk1: now the other command's done too
<cpk1> alright time to put into /etc/network/interfaces open that file up at put this in it
<cpk1> iface ra0 inet dhcp
<cpk1> auto ra0
<olsta> hi
<cpk1> morning
<BluesKaj> howdy all :)
<Heavenquake> cpk1: :wq
<olsta> how can i install my x 1800 under kubuntu?
<cpk1> Heavenquake: actually i should have mentioned tahts if you plan on using dhcp =P
<BluesKaj> olsta, x1800 ?
<cpk1> but I need to sleep right after this so errors like that will happen
<olsta> i install the fglrx package from the rep and now?
<Heavenquake> cpk1: I'm quite sure that it's dhcp I want
<cpk1> Heavenquake: so now theoretically it should work
<cpk1> but it doesnt for me =S
<cpk1> i think its because I need to know the AP
<BluesKaj> olsta, the binary ati pkg ?
<olsta> yes from the rep
<cpk1> Heavenquake: /etc/Wireless/RT61STA/rt61sta.dat go back to that file and fill in the correct information the readme in the module folder explains the values
<olsta> must i edit the xorg.conf?
<Heavenquake> cpk1: woooooow... something went terribly wrong somewhere... I run wlassistant, which shuts down immediately due to "no usable wireless devices found""
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cpk1> Heavenquake: you need to bring it up first, but before you that edit /etc/Wireless/RT61STA/rt61sta.dat with your essid and network type and whatnot
<cpk1> before you do that*
<olsta> can someone help me?
<BluesKaj> olsta, type 'fglrxinfo' in the terminal paste the output in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<vrkhans> does there any way i can install Kubuntu from command prompt
<Heavenquake> cpk1: Now I'm lost... What should I write in the file?
<cpk1> vrkhans: sure is, use aptitude if you already have ubuntu installed
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu-install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu-install - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<cpk1> Heavenquake: whats your ssid?
<cpk1> Heavenquake: what channel is the ap using? and is it ad-hoc or infrastructure?
<Krator> Gah, I just installed kubuntu for the first time (first time I try linux too) - and now I spend 2 hours disabling features I don't need.
<olsta> BluesKaj: its by my friend about the phone he told me something with mesa
<Heavenquake> cpk1: I seriously don't know
<cpk1> Heavenquake: also what channels does your country use?
<olsta> he must edit the xorg.conf?
<cpk1> Heavenquake: wahts the name of your network?
<Heavenquake> cpk1: normally in wlassistant it says "WLAN"
<cpk1> hrmm
<cpk1> ok well we can see if it works without editing any of that stuff ( i doubt it) do sudo ifup ra0 and then try wlassistant again
<frootstripe> hi - recently i've been getting this msg when i update/upgrade --  W: Couldn't stat source package list -- i tried apt-get update but that didn't help
<cpk1> also, I know nothing about wlassistant
<BluesKaj> olsta , it depends on what he is trying to do  with fglrx driver ...he wants higher resolution on his screen ?
<BluesKaj> or is it you , olsta ?
<Heavenquake> cpk1: .. I'm online!
<cpk1> Heavenquake: I have to say even though I havent gotten it working yet it seems I am pleased with the results so far, last time i tried getting this card to work it locked me up
<cpk1> Heavenquake: it worked for you?
<olsta> he want 3d support
<Heavenquake> cpk1: It worked. I don't know how, it just worked. Said "Connection failed", and then suddenly just worked nevertheless
<cpk1> Heavenquake: do me a favor and do iwlist scan and see if it scans for you
<Heavenquake> cpk1: ra0 returns some stuff.
<cpk1> Heavenquake: other networks?
<Heavenquake> "interface doesn't support scanning" on the lot
<cpk1> Heavenquake: so it says ra0 doesnt support scanning?
<Heavenquake> cpk1: no, ra0 is the only one that does, it seems. "scan completed"
<d34l3r> hi all
<cpk1> Heavenquake: and shows information about other networks?
<d34l3r> need some help I get this error when running Beryl and when i try to start glxgears: d34l3r@home:~$ glxgears
<d34l3r> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Heavenquake> cpk1: 2 seconds, I'll pastebin the result
<Heavenquake> cpk1: http://www.pastebin.ca/362035
<cpk1> Heavenquake: yeah looks like it can do scans, thanks guess I have some more work to do to get mine to work
<d34l3r> ... Heavenquake
<snikker> is possible to set the home dir when i lunch kdesu?
<d34l3r> may u help me, too ?
<cpk1> Heavenquake: but hey at least yours works now, I dont really need mine =P
<Heavenquake> cpk1: and there was much rejoice
<fritz> hey guys how do I enable my 6600 pci-e video card
<angasule> !nvidia | fritz
<ubotu> fritz: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cpk1> Heavenquake: sorry it took so long but I was learning as I was going too =)
<fritz> invidia
<cpk1> even though I own the chipset i had never bothered trying it
<d34l3r> got some Problem when running Beryl / glxgears: d34l3r@home:~$ glxgears
<d34l3r> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<d34l3r> << ATi RADEON 9600 XT
<d34l3r> + xorg-driver-fglrx
<mefisto__> whenever I click the application menu, the panel crashes. anyone have any ideas?
<cpk1> Heavenquake: can you do me a a favor and pastebin the contents of /etc/Wireless/RT61STA/rt61sta.dat
<tudza> I have a question about using krdc
<weatherman> hi, what's a program to perform floating point decimal binary conversion?
<Heavenquake> cpk1: 2 seconds
<Heavenquake> cpk1: http://www.pastebin.ca/362040
<cpk1> thanks
<Heavenquake> cpk1: and before I forget it: thank you very, very much for your help
<cpk1> Heavenquake: no problem, now its time for me to crawl into bed =P
<Krator> Whee, it works.
<Heavenquake> cpk1: sleep well
<Krator> I have just installed kubuntu, and this machine runs windows too. Do I have to install my video card drivers again?
<Chaffinch> Krator: depends what video card you have
<Krator> GeForce 7600 GS ?
<Heavenquake> Krator: Propably... try running "glxgears" in Konsole, to see how good the gears are running
<angasule> !nvidia | Krator
<ubotu> Krator: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Krator> yea, I saw that section, and I wondered if it applied to me :)
<fritz>  what ubuntu has and kubuntu must be different
<Krator> Hm, this is weird. Every time I click a link from here it attempts to re-load firefox.
<fritz> I cant follow the directions they give me
<fritz> why dont they give directs for people that use kubunto?
<Krator> okay, I see some running gears. What do they tell me?
<fritz> I got to managing repositories
<fritz> the rest is so different I cant see what they are talking about
<fritz> they want me to check 'restricted' and I dont have that option, at least its not where they say it is
<Krator> fritz: I'm doing about the same now, and it's working without doing that part
<Krator> although it's downloading 293M of files now :S
<fritz> I see the full upgrade option. Do I do that?
<Krator> I think I clicked that button
<fritz> ok
<Krator> not sure anymore
<johny_> hey. Does someone of you use console unrar to extract files?
<Blued0g> hey, does anyone know aything about xirc behind a firewall or proxy?
<Blued0g> gaim works fine, as does mirc in windows, but xirc connects and doesnt receive or send messages
<Jucato> johny_: unrar x filename.rar
<Jucato> bbl...
<BluesKaj> Blued0g, why bother with a fw or proxy , this is linux , unless yer on an office system ?
<jaaroo> does ubuntu support LCD displays with pivoting? I would like to buy one and wonder if ubuntu can do resolution switching automatically.
<johny_> Jucato: thanks, I knew it -:). The problem is I can't extract a multi file archive like (r00, r01) ecc.
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: Linux systems get hacked.
<BluesKaj> Blued0g, konverstion is easier to use
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: Especially if you're not a security ninja, like maybe you're new to linux?
<Krator> the command "sudo nvidea-xconfig" gives a ' not found'  error
<fritz> wow, 235 mb
<jhutchins> A minimal box running ipchains makes a great firewall.
<BluesKaj> I'm behind a router , i guess that helps , jhutchins
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: Best if it's a seperate box from your main system.
<jhutchins> So'm I.
<Krator> fritz: I cancelled it
<jhutchins> That was pretty much my first linux project
<fritz> hey man did you download the nvidia driver?
<jaaroo> Krator: nvidea? try nvidia instead :)
<Krator> aarg.
<BluesKaj> so jhutchins , you recommend that ppl with modems use FW and AV software in linux
<Krator> ok, that gives an error too
<fritz> cause I thinkyou will get that error if it is not downloaded
<Krator> unable to load nvidea kernel driver
<Krator> nvidia*
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: Um, a plain modem, no, you probably don't need a full firewall.
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: AV only if you share with windows systems.
<krille> hello, i wounder if there is any swedish IRC channel for ubuntu?
<krille> kubuntu i mean
<Jucato> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<BluesKaj> Krator, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&subword=1&version=edgy&release=all&keywords=nVidia&sourceid=mozilla-search
<dromer> hi, I'm trying to make a bootfloppy, but when i format the froppy with fdformat /dev/fd0 I get: Could not determine current format type: No such device
<dromer> froppy=floppy :P
<BluesKaj> yeah, jhutchins , we have windows pc on the network but it's also behind the router , and we use AVG on it
<Krator> BluesKaj: ok, one of the files there is what I just installed. Which other one do I need?
<Schuenemann> hi, what is the difference between the CD and DVD version?
<rylasasin_> hi all whats up?
<BluesKaj> Krator, for ?
<Krator> Making my nvidia drivers work?
<Krator> Had downloaded Package nvidia-glx via Adept
<BluesKaj> Schuenemann, the dvd comes with pkgs from the repos already loaded
<Schuenemann> humm
<BluesKaj> Krator, you said the glxgears cmd in the terminal works ?
<Krator> yes
<Krator> and it shows some gears
<Krator> (but when it does, all other gfx things are really slow, though)
<Jucato> glxinfo | grep render
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, is that ISO generated periodically as those packages get new releases?
<BluesKaj> does the box turn as well, krator , or just gears /
<Jucato> glxinfo | grep direct
<thomas_> salut a tous
<thomas_> j'ai besoin d'aide
<Schuenemann> !fr
<thomas_> il y a un francais ici ?
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Krator> just the gears as far as I can see.
<BluesKaj> Schuenemann, not sure , i would imagine so
<Schuenemann> hmm I guess I'll stick with the CD
<BluesKaj> then you don't have DRI set up , Krator..hang on
<jhutchins> Krator: What some people miss is that if you run glxgears in a console window, you get information on the framerate there.
<BluesKaj> Krator, http://www.albertomilone.com/latest_nvidia_udsf_edgy.html
<fritz> can somebody help with my nvidia driver?
<Krator> fritz: still trying the same as you
<fritz> yeah, man. I have a very fast pc and it locked up on my while installing the upgrades
<angasule> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<Krator> BluesKaj, that website worked, until it tried to make me do ' sudo nvidia-xconfig'
<fritz> Linux is cool and all, but getting it setup is real pain
<Krator> which gave a ' command not found'
<mefisto__> whenever I click the application menu, the panel crashes. anyone have any ideas?
<angasule> ubuntugames.org is down? or doesn't exist?
<Vincent_k> quick question: can anyone recommend and hdd based mp3 player that's compatible with linux
<biohazard> # ubuntu.pl
<biohazard> #ubuntu
<fritz> ipod
<fritz> sandisk
<Vincent_k> I got the impression that ipod is a pain
<fritz> it is when you try to mess with pics
<Vincent_k> ok
<Vincent_k> that's not something I'm gonna mess with
<fritz> music works pretty good with amarok
<fritz> I use it with my ipod
<BluesKaj> sorry Krator , dunno
<Vincent_k> ok is there support for ipod in amarok from the beginning
<Vincent_k> or will I have to install and configure stuff?
<Vincent_k> I mean can I just plug the ipod in and start useing it right away
<fritz> I can actually plud the ipod  up to the pc and play the songs straight off the ipod through my pc speakers
<fritz> yeah, I did. I just plauged it in
<fritz> oops, I mean plugged
<biohazard> #ubuntu .pl
<angasule> what's the .pl ?
<biohazard> #ubuntu pl
<Vincent_k> I understand don't worry ;)
<Jucato> !pl | biohazard
<ubotu> biohazard: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<biohazard> dzieki
<biohazard>  wlasnie tam chce sie udac
<Krator_> BluesKaj: I assume it was you who sent me something, but it crashed, so I didn't get it.
<BluesKaj> Krator , I didn't send anything , just posted it in the channel
<fritz> sad thing is, the picture option with the ipod is really cool, but Linux has had anyone make a program that can successfully put pictures on the ipod
<fritz> and view them
<fritz> I mean has not has
<fritz> sheesh I cant type
<fritz> HS NOT HAD
<Krator_> Is there a way to avoid typing my password ten times per hour?
<fritz> there we go
<fritz> lol
<angasule> Krator_: why do you have to type your password so much?
<scoates> what is the first field in dmesg for? looks like this: [17269714.316000] 
<fritz> after you get things setup the way it suppose to be, you should have to put it in quite as often
<Krator_> every time I load Kopete, and every time I load Adept
<scoates> fritz: you can use   ipod://   in konqueror
<fritz> kopete even?
<fritz> yes, but have not had any luck with the pics
<fritz> I can get them loaded, but they do not display on the ipod viewer
<scoates> Krator_ right-click on the wallet in your kicker tray, then configure, and uncheck the "close when..." boxes
<scoates> fritz: hmm.. I dunno. I gave up and installed rockbox
<Krator_> GAH. Still saying that it's unable to load nvidia kernel driver.
<fritz> scoates: does the pics work for you?
<Zorix> any idea why konversation doesnt work with psybnc passwords
<Zorix> says its invalid no matter what i put in.. and in other irc clients works fine
<scoates> fritz: can't remember (-: I'm pretty sure you can sync pictures with kio_ipod, though (ipod://)
<fritz> hmm, I'll try it
<Krator> Whee. It works :)
<fritz> congrads!!!
<Krator> now what was the command for the cogs..
<xenol> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Krator> BluesKaj, thanks for the help.
<Vincent_k> My gf have an Ipod but I havn't dared pluggin it in om my kubuntubox
<Vincent_k> dont wanna mess upp her playlists and stuff
<dromer> can anybody help me do a network install on this ancient laptop of mine? I really want to make it a minimal install
<Dutch_Canuck> does anybody know how I can get "/usr/bin/pkill -HUP java" to stop crapping out in my bash script?
<xenol> can anyone help me how to enable audio preview and video thumbnails in konqueror?
<fritz> can I get some help on loading nvidia drivers?
<mefisto__> panel is crashing whenever I click the kmenu button. if I restart it with "sudo kicker", it works. But it's the default panel. How can I reset the panel so that kde starts with a working menu?
<nagyv> hello! I would like to try out my backporting skills using jdong's howto and prevu, but prevu has some package requirements. Do I have to set them up one-by-one or to install them is enough?
<rohan> hi .. how did kubuntu feisty get flash9 working in konqueror ?
<BluesKaj> fritz, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Edgy
<Krator> OpenOffice.org help tells me to find a XF86Config file. Where is that one?
<fritz> thanks
<nagyv> Krator: under /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<Jucato> er.. /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Zorix> any idea why i cannot make windows only show up in the task bar of the desktop im on? after an update that option disappeared
<Jucato> Zorix: right-click panel -> Configure Panel -> Taskbar options?
<Zorix> yep
<Zorix> was there
<Zorix> not anymore
<BluesKaj> Zorix, windows?
<Zorix> well the tasks
<Zorix> maybe its because of beryl or the nvidia drivers?
<Vincent_k> fritz: wohoo it just work's and it work's beautyfully to :D
<Vincent_k> ipod that is
<Vincent_k> time to upgrade from my old creative muvo fm 512mb :D
<mefisto__> anyone understand how the kmenu works?
<nagyv> mefisto__: you click the button, and it opens up. Do you have a more specific question?
<fritz> Vincent_k: grangrads friend!
<fritz> Vincent_k: grangrads friend!
<mefisto__> clicking the button crashes the panel. I'm trying to reset the panel to the default and start again
<BluesKaj> beryl, bah humbug ...causes more probs than it's worth :)
<fritz> Vincent_k: congrads friend!
<fritz> I am trying to type with a 3 year old in my lap
<scoates> why is it that top would show my CPU as 90% user, but the process list only shows 2 or 3 tasks that have > 0% user (and of those, they only add up to ~15%) ?
<nagyv> mefisto__: a couple of think to try: 1) remove the kmenu button from the panel, 2) try to open it with the keyboard shortcut (alt-F1) (to see where is the problem)
<Dutch_Canuck> any bash script pros in the house??
<scoates> Dutch_Canuck: just ask
<fritz> its lying
<Dutch_Canuck> anybody know how I can get "/usr/bin/pkill -HUP java" to stop knocking out in my bash script?
<scoates> fritz: heh.. ok, how can I ask it politely not to lie?
<Lazydog> wondering if i might get some help here  when booting i get an error right after the kernel is uncompressed.  "invalid compressed format (err=2)"
<Lazydog> doesn't matter what option i choose on the boot menu
<scoates> Dutch_Canuck: "knocking out"?
<mefisto__> nagyv: alt-F1 crashes panel too. Also, right-clicking and moving the mouse to "add application to panel" crashes it.
<fritz> say please....while holding a recycling container     :o)
<fritz> you got to give it a reason to tell the truth, man
<Kr4t05> Hrm...
<scoates> fritz: should I bribe it with extra swap space?
<Dutch_Canuck> yeah - the script starts ok until it gets to the "/usr/bin/pkill -HUP java" and then it errors out
<Kr4t05> angasule: Hey, I figured out my Amarok/xine problem.
<Antonio_Carlos_M> hi
<angasule> Kr4t05: what was it? :?
<mefisto__> nagyv: the problem seems to be that I can't access the app menu without crashing kicker
<scoates> Dutch_Canuck: and what error does it give?
<fritz> how big is your swap?
<Antonio_Carlos_M> can someone help me with 3ddesk
<Kr4t05> angasule: I had to delete ~/.xine/
<Jucato> Antonio_Carlos_M: what about 3ddesk?
<scoates> fritz: big.. the bribing was a joke...   but seriously, why would top lie?
<Kr4t05> angasule: That fix everything... But now Amarok won
<angasule> Kr4t05: ah, something was very wrong with xine, then :/
<Kr4t05> won't match the rest of my KDE color-scheme.
<fritz> honestly dude, that doesnt make sense
<Kr4t05> But, that's a minor annoyance.
<fritz> I really dont know
<scoates> yeah.. not cool
<nagyv> rename ~/.kde/share/config/kickerrc to something else, and restart kde (or even better, log out, rename in the console, and log back)
<nagyv> mefisto__: ^^
<nagyv> mefisto__: finally you will get a new kicker config file
<Dutch_Canuck> no error - it just doesn go any further than that
<mefisto__> nagyv: thanks I'll try that
<ElbridgeGerr1> I've installed KDE, but whenever I change my resolution to above 1152x768, my screen fills with garbage and such. Why is this?
<Dutch_Canuck> i've tried putting it in quotes, without quotes - no joy
<empiric> hi all
<empiric> any idea why my konqueror is crashing
<empiric> i have no idea why
<empiric> how i cure that
<mefisto__> nagyv: thanks, it worked. I didn't restart kde, just kicker, but I think it's fixed it.
<mefisto__> nagyv: actually, it didn't work. got a new panel, but kmenu is still crashing it
<nagyv> mefisto__: and you still can not remove kmenu?
<nagyv> anyone using prevu here?
<mefisto__> no, I can remove it, I just can't left-click to display it or alt-F1 without crashing the panel
<nagyv> \join ubuntu
<mefisto__> nagyv: if I restart the panel with "sudo kicker" it works normally. So I think it must be something in my ~/.kde directory
<nagyv> mefisto__: definitely, but I don't know what. It will be probably under share/config or share/apps
<Jucato> mefisto__: it only crashes if you try to launch the k menu?
<mefisto__> yes, or if I right-click the panel, and hover the mouse over "add application to panel"
<mefisto__> anything that displays the menu will do it
<Jucato> must be something that was recently added to the k menu. what was the last app you installed?
<mefisto__> I installed (then uninstalled) wine, but it didn't create anything in the menu
<Jucato> mefisto__: ok try this. run "kbuildsycoca" in Konsole and ignore the error messages. then try launching the K menu again
<mefisto__> what does that do?
<Jucato> it rebuilds the KDE database and updates your k menu
<mefisto__> still crashes
<Jucato> ok, another approach. go to ~/.config/menus/ and move or rename the applications-kmenuedit.menu file
<mefisto__> Jucato: that did it! thanks
<Jucato> whew
<mefisto__> no wait
<Jucato> O.O
<mefisto__> whatever is in lost + found is crashing it
<Jucato> mefisto__: can you launch kmenuedit?
<mefisto__> yes, but when the mouse gets to lost+found, it crashes
<Jucato> hm...
<mefisto__> in kmenuedit, there's nothing in lost+found
<Jucato> weird...
<abhinay> My memory stick got currupted, how can i fix it ?
<abhinay> iam getting this error : Error: Unable to open /dev/sdb1 - unrecognised disk label
<mefisto__> can I remove lost+found in the menu editor?
<Jucato> mefisto__: can you check if there's a lost+found folder in ~/.local/share/applications/ ?
<mefisto__> Jucato: no, there isn't
* Jucato scratches his head in confusion...
<mefisto__> but at least I have the menu back
<dhq> my win and capslock keys dont work it works on windows but not on kubuntu any help
<LambSlayer> I've got a problem with swap it gives me invalid argument..
<mefisto__> Jucato: let me try restarting kde, it might magically fix the lost+found weirdness
<Jucato> mefisto__: er.. reinstalling isn't always the answer :)
<Jucato> mefisto__: did you install something with wine?
<mefisto__> Jucato: yes, I tried but it didn't finish installing
<Jucato> it might be due to that... try checking in ~/.local/share/applications if there's a .desktop file that has the name of the app you tried to install using wine
<mefisto__> Jucato: no, nothing unusual
* Jucato sighs...
<Jucato> i'm out of ideas... another thing you could try would be: run kicker from Konsole so that you can see error messages when it crashes, and to create a backtrace when it crashes (using the kde crash handler dialog box)
<mefisto__> oh wait!!!
<mefisto__> I just noticed the menu editor didn't reflect the new menu
<manligfe> Hey guys, I have a somewhat annoying issue. For some reason Xorg uses between 25 and 50% of my CPU constantly... I've been trying to find the cause but without success, I'm running edgy on an AMD 3500+ and with an ATI radeon x600 card and thus with the fglrx driers. Any suggestions are welcome
<mefisto__> restarted menu editor and there's a bunch of things in lost+found (in menu editor)
<Jucato> mefisto__: try running "kbuildsycoca" again to update the menu
<Jucato> what are those bunch of things?
<mefisto__> items I'd edited in the menu
<Jucato> ah
<manligfe> anyone?
<mefisto__> Jucato: can I delete them in the menu editor?
<Jucato> mefisto__: have you run kbuildsycoca after renaming/moving the applications-kmenuedit.menu file? and it still crashes? if the stuff in Lost+Found are not that important to you..maybe you can
<mefisto__> I renamed applications-kmenuedit.menu, but it didn't get recreated.
<Jucato> yeah. if you rename/move that file, the K Menu will revert to the default KDE settings for the K Menu.
<Jucato> it would put your created menu entries probably in Lost+Found.
<pjesi> is it possible that /etc/hosts is not read as the primary dns provider?
<pmjdebruijn> pjesi: probably, I'm not sure, but /etc/hosts is most likely a fallback
<pjesi> well usually it is the first place to look for
<pjesi> and besides it is not working as a fallback now
<pjesi> (this was not the case before an update)
<vignesh> Hi
<vignesh> I have problem using google talk in kopete
<vignesh> its not able to authenticate
<mefisto__> Jucato: ok, I moved everything out of lost+found, and now it's crashing again
<vignesh> Hi Jucato
<Jucato> hi vignesh
<vignesh> Jucato: remember me ?
<rylasasin> anyone remember me? :P
<Jucato> heh
<vignesh> Heh
<rylasasin> lol
<vignesh> I know Jucato from #kde
<Jucato> not so much... but I've had a lot of things in my mind lately that I forget even important things
<Jucato> mefisto__: I'm out of ideas...
<vignesh> Its me kdeuser
<Jucato> mefisto__: you can try bringing it to #kde as they might have some answers
<Jucato> vignesh: oh lol
<Jucato> :P
<rylasasin> I built this computer as  a school project... never thought I'd actually use it again :P... well untill my windows machine decided to take a s***
<mefisto__> Jucato: you gave me plenty of clues. thanks
<vignesh> Heh.. now he remembers..
<Jucato> :D
<vignesh> Jucato:  I have problem using google talk in kopete
<Jucato> vignesh: have you followed the Kopete+Google Talk setup guide?
<vignesh> link please
<Jucato> http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Google+Talk+support
<Jucato> you need to have qca-tls installed
<vignesh> ok...ty
<vignesh> also.. I use 0.11.x .. is there anyway to make it support conference`s ?
<vignesh> A yahoo conference with more than one person
<Jucato> you're on dapper?
<vignesh> yes
<Jucato> ah... hm..
<Jucato> there are KDE 3.5.5 packages for Dapper
<vignesh> you want me to update kde ?
<Jucato> that might be the only way "safe" way to get Kopete 0.12.x
<vignesh> Ah..
<mefisto__> Jucato: got it. I deleted everything in lost+found, everything is normal
<Jucato> mefisto__: oh. well, at least it works now :)
* Jucato is off to bed
<Jucato> bye
<nagyv> anyone using prevu here? I would like to build frozen bubble v2, but it depends on libsdl-pango-dev, what builds fine with prevu, but is not found when I would like to build frozen bubble.
<rylasasin> does anyone know if theres a plugin for widescreen support?
<rylasasin> as in support for widescreen monitors?
<BluesKaj> !widescreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widescreen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<xenol> which packages do i need to enable audio and video thumbnails?
<BluesKaj> audio thumbnails?
<BluesKaj> !thumbnails
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thumbnails - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kite_DH> hi everybody
<xenol> BluesKaj: well audio preview and video thumbnails in konqueror i have both ticked in "view" option but i need some libs for it and dont know which ones
<BluesKaj> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BluesKaj> xenol , firefox works better, the plugins are more up to date
<xenol> BluesKaj: i mean konqueror and file manager not for web
<BluesKaj> oh'
<BluesKaj> I just use kaffeine
<rylasasin_> sorry I changed desktops before I could get an answer to this, but is there a plugin for widescreen support?
<BluesKaj> hmm, what's the command for placing an program in the kmenu  ?
<BluesKaj> any program
<hagabaka> why is it that the mimetype for .py in /etc/mime.types is text/x-python, while in KDE it's application/x-python ? as a result, KDE can't open such files automatically when served from a webserver running on the same computer
<Krator> What is a good alternative for Konqueror as file management?
<BluesKaj> hagabaka, perhaps that question is best asked in #python
<hagabaka> BluesKaj: are you looking for the menu editor, or a command line for doing it?
<hagabaka> BluesKaj: the same with ruby, perl, etc
<moparisthebest> can I get a list of registered users from the command line?
<hagabaka> it's not related to the programming languages, but the setup in Ubuntu and Ubuntu's KDE
<mzanfardino> I've just installed Kubuntu 6.10 on a machine with a NVidia GFX 5600 vidio card.  I've set it up with two independant desktops, as opposed to a single twin-view desktop (to permit simultaneous execution of OpenGL applications).  How do I duplicate the settings form Desktop0 to Desktop1 so as to make both desktops appear identical (in terms of layout, applications, etc)?
<Lynoure> moparisthebest: registered users as in freenode users or existing user accounts on your system?
<Kite_DH> how can i open my "systems list"
<Kite_DH> ?
<moparisthebest> existing user accounts on my system Lynoure
<BluesKaj> hagabaka,if cli works i can use that
<snikker> it's a normal thing that kdesu set the home var to /root?
<moparisthebest> yes snikker
<BluesKaj> Kite_DH, sources list - repositories ?
<moparisthebest> kdesu is just a graphical sudo
<Kite_DH> yes blues
<Kite_DH> that thing
<xenol> which lib packages do i need in order to be able to use video thumbnails and sound preview in konqueror?
<snikker> moparisthebest: but sudo don't do that...
<moparisthebest> yes it does snikker
<rylasasin_> is there a plugin for better usage of widescreen monitors?
<moparisthebest> sudo -i does that
<hagabaka> BluesKaj: the GUI is kmenuedit, or could be opened by right clicking on the KDE menu button, and Menu Editor
<Lynoure> moparisthebest: you can see all user accounts by less /etc/passwd
<Lynoure> moparisthebest: that includes both system and user accounts
<moparisthebest> thanks Lynoure
<hagabaka> i don't think there's a cui program for it. but it probably just involves creating .desktop files somewhere in ~/.kde
<BluesKaj> hagabaka, I tried that already , it doesn't apply to what I'm rtying to do :(
<hagabaka> what are you trying to do?
<moparisthebest> Lynoure is there a way to delete/remove a user?
<BluesKaj> Kite_DH, kdesu kate /etc/apt/filename
<Kite_DH> hmm
<BluesKaj> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kite_DH> ok thanks
<BluesKaj> in the terminal
<Kite_DH> yup
<Lynoure> moparisthebest: yes, userdel, see  man userdel
<snikker> moparisthebest: when i run (with sudo) a program that print "printenv" it show home=my-home, but with kdesu it print home=/root and font on the gui program are incomprensible
<[GuS] > hi guys!... i have a problem trying to build packages since feisty 4, using dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -us -uc, with this error: "dpkg-source: error: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address"
<[GuS] > what i should do? something change?
<moparisthebest> I just remember running konqueror with sudo and with kdesu and when you click home directory it takes you to /root snikker
<moparisthebest> but thats strange
<cox377> i\m really confused about something, with kmplayer whenever i select a media file off a network share it just streams it like u would expect, however with mplayer it insists in downloading it first.. can anyone explain why?
<roby> bibi
<snikker> moparisthebest: my problem is that i'm unable to see label strings when i run it with kdesu
<kunal_> i am running kubuntu feisty and i ran into upgrade problems today. the X (x11-common) packages seem to be the cause of the trouble
<kunal_> anyone else facing similar problems?
<Kite_DH> BluesKaj: can you help me getting this installed?? --> http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<Lynoure> kunal_: feisty is not released yet, so it's support is at #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> sorry Kite_DH , i don't use wine ...i just switch over to my windows partition if a ineed to do windows stuff
<empiric> guys
<empiric> any idea how i cure my konqueror in ubuntu
<empiric> its crashing
<empiric> oftenly
<Kite_DH> BluesKaj: then cann you tell me how i can make this move--> "First, open a terminal window. Then add the repository's key to your system's list of trusted APT keys by copy and pasting the following:"
<snikker> Kite_DH: open /etc/apt/sources.list with text editor and add repository
<Kite_DH> where to add it? at the bottom?
<BluesKaj> yes
<Kite_DH> ok
<BluesKaj> then save it
<Kite_DH> what was the full cmd again for /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kite_DH> aw kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<BluesKaj> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list yes
<Kite_DH> relogging
<snikker> Kite_DH: then add this line: deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main
<BluesKaj> too late
<Kite_DH> back
<thomas_> Fr
<snikker> Kite_DH: then add this line: deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main
<Kite_DH> ok
<pointwood> is the feisty herd4 CD a liveCD?
<BluesKaj> snikker, I wish the whole title was underlined and highlighted , some ppl don't copy and paste the whole 'deb.....edgy main''
<thomas_> what is Kubuntu Fr ?
<kitts> pointwood, yes
<pointwood> thanks
<BluesKaj> french
<thomas_> yes
<BluesKaj> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<pointwood> I'll test it on my thinkpad then :)
<Kite_DH> QObject::disconnect: Unexpected null parameter
<Kite_DH> thats what it says when i save it
<Kite_DH> is that normal?
<BluesKaj> you've copied something unecessary or missed something Kite_DH
<snikker> BluesKaj: you are right...
* pointwood finds it strange that ubuntu doesn't do more to promote the bittorrent downloads 
<neoncode> What program should I use in KDE to accsess USENET?
<Kite_DH> BluesKaj: but it said to add "wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -" and then "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main"
<LjL> !knode | neoncode
<ubotu> neoncode: knode: KDE news reader. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1195 kB, installed size 2948 kB
<BluesKaj> Kite_DH, you have to copy the whole line svnikker gave ypi not just the highlighted part  starting with "deb.....edgy main"
<LjL> neoncode: it's actually part of Kontact, once you install it
<neoncode> LjL: Thanks very much.
<Kite_DH> yes, i added this blue
<Kite_DH> only that line or the other one too?
<slow-motion> hallo
<Kite_DH> hi
<snikker> Kite_DH: you must paste also: deb edgy main
<Kite_DH> snikker:  this? --> "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main"
<BluesKaj> Kite_DH, no i din't tell you copy that  winewget line  to sourceslist..that is a command used in the terminal
<Kite_DH> oh
<Kite_DH> ok
<surgy> guten morgan
<surgy> close?
<snikker> Kite_DH: yes
<BluesKaj> Kite_DH, do what snikker just suggested
<parkerw207_> !ge
<ubotu>       #ubuntu-ge - ~ For Georgian language support, please join #ubuntu-ge
<snikker> Kite_DH: then run tis command:   wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<parkerw207_> ooops
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@88.232.105.76]  by LjL
<parkerw207_> !ger
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@88.232.54.143]  by LjL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ger - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<LjL> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<parkerw207_> thats it :)
<parkerw207_> lol
<snikker> BluesKaj: how can i highlight a whole line in konversastion?
<parkerw207_> i forgot the abriviation :P
<LjL> well !german works too
<parkerw207_> it does ?
<parkerw207_> ahh i didnt know
<BluesKaj> snikker i dunno ...it's a big prob when trying to help ppl
<parkerw207_> i dont know any of those little tricks rally :P
<snikker> BluesKaj: yes, it's true...
<BluesKaj> it would be better in a way if the deb wasn't highlighted
<BluesKaj> it's confusing for newbs
<Kite_DH> BluesKaj: it still doesnt work...:(
<jhutchins> snikker: triple-click?
<snikker> jhutchins: no, i want post an highlighted line in the channel
<Kite_DH> it still says QObject::disconnect: Unexpected null parameter
<jhutchins> snikker: You want the text you post to be highlighted?
<snikker> Kite_DH: what to you run for get that message?
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get update in the terminal Kite_DH
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get update
<Kite_DH> aw ok
<snikker> jhutchins: at the moment none...
<Kite_DH> and after that sudo apt-get update
<BluesKaj> that's the command for updating changes in the repos list
<BluesKaj> sources list
<snikker> jhutchins: it's just for highlight a whole commmand...
<Kite_DH> oh ok
<Kite_DH> but its still version 0.9.22 ...
<Kite_DH> hmm
<Kite_DH> im doing something wrong
<jhutchins> snikker: You can use ascii color encoding to highlight text, but most people don't appreacite it, and many channels ban it.
<snikker> Kite_DH: you can run: "apt-get install wine"
<Kite_DH> it says that i didnt sign a key
<Kite_DH> when i make the systems.list update
<snikker> jhutchins: oh, ok... where is the syntax for ascii color?
<BluesKaj> friggin wine , what PITA
<jhutchins> snikker: I don't know off hand, and as I said I don't think it's a good idea.
<Kite_DH> :(
<snikker> Kite_DH: do you have run "wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - " as i sayd?
<snikker> jhutchins: oh, ok :-)
<Kite_DH> oh
<Kite_DH> now
<Kite_DH> now it says something that it cant get acces to /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Kite_DH> (13 Permission denied)
<Kite_DH> do i need to relog?
<BluesKaj> Kite_DH, type this into the terminal : sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/edgy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<Kite_DH> ok, and then?
<Kite_DH> its done
<BluesKaj> the whole line , not just the highlighted part
<Kite_DH> yes
<Kite_DH> it dled something or so
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get update
<Kite_DH> then its over
<Kite_DH> that doesnt work
<BluesKaj> do it again
<Kite_DH> it always says permission denied
<BluesKaj> in the terminal ?
<Kite_DH> yes
<BluesKaj> are you using sudo?
<snikker> Kite_DH: what do you have typed?
<Kite_DH> whats that
<Kite_DH> well, i opened this, systems.list
<Kite_DH> i put the line in u said at the bottom
<BluesKaj> no
<Kite_DH> then i saved it
<Kite_DH> ugh?
<Kite_DH> ok,  removed that line
<BluesKaj> then you type sudo apt-get update in the terminal
<Kite_DH> oh
<Kite_DH> now
<Kite_DH> ok and then?
<Kite_DH> now it says i didnt sign a key for beryl
<Kite_DH> >_<
<Kite_DH> ok and now that did  isudo apt-get update ran
<Kite_DH> sudo*
<Kite_DH>  sudo apt-get update ran
<Kite_DH> argh
<Kite_DH> yes,  you know what i mean
* Kite_DH 's confused
<BluesKaj> what did you remove from the sources list?
<Kite_DH> the line of wine
<BluesKaj> the deb line ?
<snikker> Kite_DH: first import gpg key with:  "wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - "
<BluesKaj> he did that
<Kite_DH> ok snikker, it was successfull
<Kite_DH> and next?
<BluesKaj> now add the deb line to the sources list
<Kite_DH> ok wait
<snikker> Kite_DH: do as BluesKaj say
<Kite_DH> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main
<Kite_DH> this right?
<snikker> ok
<BluesKaj> yes the whole line
<BluesKaj> then save it
<Kite_DH> ok saved it, and now the terminal says "QObject::disconnect: Unexpected null parameter"
<snikker> Kite_DH: you must open tha file as root (with sudo)
<BluesKaj> not in the terminal , in the sources list
<Kite_DH> yes i did that
<Kite_DH> and then when i saved the systems.list
<Kite_DH> it says deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main
<Kite_DH> it says QObject::disconnect: Unexpected null parameter
<Kite_DH> in the terminal
<snikker> Kite_DH: type: "sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Kite_DH> yes
<snikker> Kite_DH: try with nano: "sudo nano  /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Kite_DH> and then i made this "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main" entry at the bottom
<snikker> Kite_DH: yes the line is right but without ""
<Kite_DH> i know
<snikker> ok
<Kite_DH> i made it without the "
<snikker> Kite_DH: work with nano editor?
<Kite_DH> this nano thing says "sudo nano  /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Kite_DH> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<Kite_DH> ## repository.
<snikker> Kite_DH: go to bottom
<Kite_DH> ok
<Kite_DH> of terminal?
<BluesKaj> yes take #s out
<snikker> right click and past the line
<underdog5004> surgy, it didn't work.
<BluesKaj> too many cooks ... I'll leave it toi you . snikker
<Kite_DH> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<Kite_DH> ## repository.
<Kite_DH>  Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<Kite_DH>  repository.
<surgy> underdog5004: elaborate?
<snikker> Kite_DH: add the line at the bottom of file
<Kite_DH> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main ???
<snikker> yes
<Kite_DH> i did
<snikker> save the file with CTRL+O
<Kite_DH> ok
<snikker> then exit CTR+X
<Kite_DH> ok
<snikker> then sudo apt-get update
<nanda_> is there a kubuntu edgy package for amarok 1.4.5 yet?
<Kite_DH> ok
<snikker> then sudo apt-get install wine
<underdog5004> surgy, ok. When I woke up this morning, I went to my computer and it was locked at 100% cpu, I couldn't move the mouse, and I had to restart...
<Kite_DH> oh no
<Kite_DH> now*
<Kite_DH> thank you!!!
<Kite_DH> now it works
<snikker> ok
<surgy> underdog5004: check your pm
<snikker> enjoy it!
<Kite_DH> yes hehe
<Kite_DH> i need it for PS 7.0 you see
<Kite_DH> finally
<Kite_DH> hehe
<snikker> Kite_DH: i understand... but i prefer gimp ;-)
<Kite_DH> yes, but i only learned PS :(
<Kite_DH> i had windows XP 3 days ago
<Kite_DH> im still linux newb
<snikker> Kite_DH: i understand... welcome to the linux users :-)
<Kite_DH> hehe, thx
<Kite_DH> im proud of being a linux user
<Kite_DH> :)
<snikker> :)
<Kite_DH> yesh! photoshop works yehaaa
<BluesKaj> i've had kubuntu since june , but I'm still a neb in many ways
<KanRiNiN> Hi.  Whenever I try to open any jpg with gwenview it doesn't show up
<BluesKaj> strange , wine has never worked right on this pc
<Kite_DH> this guy in wine was so unkind
<Kite_DH> he used caps on me lol
<Kite_DH> :(
<Kite_DH> he said i should ask the guys of my distro
<KanRiNiN> also, whenever I enable compositing kdm won't start, yet w/o compositing my driver settings are fine
<BluesKaj> well , he's right in a way
<Kite_DH> ^^maybe
<Kite_DH> can you please help me installing my webcam?
<Kite_DH> no idea how that works
<Kite_DH> is it possible to install drivers with WINE?
<snikker> who want try to compile and test a simple program? it's only to see if the problem is on my machine is not...
<MementoMori> hi all
<snikker> Kite_DH: sorrry, but i can't halp with webcam, i don' have it...
<Kite_DH> hmm ok
<Kite_DH> oh yes, snikker, maybe you can help me here
<Kite_DH> the problem is
<Arkezis> bonsoir !
<Arkezis> bonsoir bonsoir
<snikker> Kite_DH: yes...
<MuJ> bonsoir? O_o
<Kite_DH> when i want to copy the files from a DVD/CD to my HD, it stops about 80% and breaks up
<Arkezis> MuJ il est 18h50 ^^
<snikker> Kite_DH: it's a movie?
<Arkezis> This chan is English ?
<MuJ> yes
<Kite_DH> yes, .avi file 600mb
<snikker> Arkezis: yes
<Arkezis> omg ! I have a problem but I speak little English :s
<MementoMori> well, I registered myself to launchpad and have subscribed the code of conduct, but now... what I can do? how can I give/request support or starting translating app/docs?
<Arkezis> I trying to explai my problem !
<MuJ> Arkezis: how about #kubuntu-fr ?
<Kite_DH> hehe, is there a german channel too?
<Arkezis> MuJ ! good idea, this chan is unknow for me :)
<snikker> Kite_DH: so it's a simple movie, not a dvd movie right?
<Kite_DH> snikker: its a simple .avi file, yes
<MuJ> Kite_DH: most likely
<Arkezis> thxs and bye all
<snikker> Kite_DH: maybe the cd is dirty?
<Kite_DH> naw, i'll stay with you guys
<Kite_DH> you helped me out nice all the time
<Kite_DH> lol
<MuJ> :)
<ollie> heloo
<Kite_DH> hi
<ollie> looking for some support here,
<ollie> cant find much on it
<ollie> got 2 soundcards in my system
<ollie> onboard intel
<Kite_DH> snikker: 535,6 MB .avi filetype
<ollie> and an m-audio delta 66 pci card
<jhutchins> !de > Kite_DH
<MementoMori> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<johny_> join #ubuntu-pl
<snikker> Kite_DH: the cause could be a dirty cd/dvd... or demaged cd/dvd
<mefisto__> ollie, do you get sound routed to the wrong card? that is, the onboard one?
<ollie> on boot, kubuntu switches the 2 soundcards around, i want the oboard sound to be card0 and the m-audio pci card to be card1 all the time but it keeps switching them
<Kite_DH> they said it yesterday too
<Kite_DH> but i just burned it :(
<Kite_DH> oh wow, now that i allowed stuff to users it work
<Kite_DH> works*
<MementoMori> !hal
<ubotu> hal: Hardware Abstraction Layer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.7.1-0ubuntu17 (edgy), package size 347 kB, installed size 1112 kB
<mefisto__> ollie: if you only want to use the m-audio card, you could blacklist the onboard one
<Kite_DH> wow, thats nice
<Kite_DH> i can finally get my stuff down
<Kite_DH> hahaha
<Kite_DH> woow amazing, thank you
<MementoMori> ollie: maybe you can set your cards configuring hal
<ollie> hal?
<ollie> never heard of it,
<MementoMori> but consider this only an idea to be verified
<MementoMori> !hal > ollie
<ollie> i thought this was something to do with the way the kernel is probing for devices
<Vincent_k> hal: Hardware Abstraction Layer
<ollie> il look into it
<MementoMori> ollie: but between kernel and apps lives hal
<ollie> where do you configure it?
<ollie> i havent a clue
<MarcoPau> how do I extract a "multiple" rar archive? (rar.001, rar.002...)
<MarcoPau> I got ark
<MementoMori> ollie: I really dont know but am serching for doc now.... stay online
<ollie> cheers pal
<mefisto__> MarcoPau: do you have unrar installed?
<alfatau> hello, i want to reinstall windows on my pc, but i have kubuntu installed too in another partition. I know after win installation grub boot sector will be replaced and i will no longer be able to boot kubuntu, so what can i do to restore grub after win installation?
<snikker> MarcoPau: you must install "unrar"
<MementoMori> MarcoPau: extract the first one.... the others will follow
<MarcoPau> it can't be done with ark?
<snikker> MarcoPau: yes but you need the unrar command
<joachim^^> Hi, it says on the Kubuntu help guide that i should install 'libxine-extracodecs', but i can't find it in any repository. I've enabled all repositories that were in Adept
<mefisto__> MarcoPau: ark needs unrar to do it
<MementoMori> MarcoPau: I did it using unrar in a konsole session
<MarcoPau> I have unrar, of course, I just wasn't sure on how to unpack a multiple archive, cause ark doesn't seem to recognize it, at least when opening... let me try
<snikker> MarcoPau: just extract the first one
<MarcoPau> nope, won't work if I unpack the first one
<MarcoPau> let me try from shell
<snikker> MarcoPau: strange... what version of unurar do you have?
<mefisto__> there is a free and non-free unrar, correct?
<snikker> mefisto__: yes, it's true...
<MarcoPau> snikker: 3.7.3
<MarcoPau> if I unrar e archive.rar.001 it won't do the following ones as well
<snikker> MarcoPau: so do you have a free verion right?
<MarcoPau> snikker: no, this is non-free
<viktor> Hi, i am from slovakia :D you know where is slovakia?
<viktor> sorry my english is bad :)
<MarcoPau> viktor: sure
<mefisto__> MarcoPau: the first one should have just .rar without a number
<snikker> MarcoPau: do you get it here: http://www.rarlab.com/rar_add.htm  ?
<alfatau> hello, i want to reinstall windows on my pc, but i have kubuntu installed too in another partition. I know after win installation grub boot sector will be replaced and i will no longer be able to boot kubuntu, so what can i do to restore grub after win installation?
<MarcoPau> snikker: get what?
<mefisto__> alfatau: there's a guide somewhere explaining the process. try google?
<MarcoPau> mefisto__: tried renaming, still not connecting the two parts
<Skuller> hey guys...can anyone help me to shut off my internet connection within kubuntu?
<snikker> MarcoPau: do you have linux 32-bit or 64-bit?
<MarcoPau> snikker: 32
<mefisto__> MarcoPau: no, you can't do that! the first is archive.rar, and it contains info about all the other archive.rar.00, archive.rar.01, etc
<snikker> MarcoPau: mmm... if you want recompile it from source http://www.rarlab.com/rar/unrarsrc-3.7.3.tar.gz else http://www.rarlab.com/rar/unrar-3.5.3-i486-1.tgz
<MarcoPau> mefisto__: right, but I only had rar.001 and rar.002, no just .ara
<MarcoPau> rar*
<mehdi_> hi every one
<Skuller> hey guys...can anyone help me to shut off my internet connection within kubuntu?
<Skuller> i tried poff dsl-provider already but it says kill failed
<mefisto__> MarcoPau: maybe you have the first (and most important) one missing? I could be wrong, but I think normally the first one has no number
<snikker> MarcoPau: yes the first one should be *.rar and nor *.rar.001
<MarcoPau> well this is how I got them. I tried renaming the first as .rar, but no result
<mefisto__> MarcoPau: renaming won't work at all. You have to keep the original filenames to unpack them
<MarcoPau> well that's not working also :)
<mefisto__> MarcoPau: seems you have an incomplete set
<snikker> MarcoPau: it seem that you need the *.rar file
<mehdi_> i would like to make questions about java ???
<MarcoPau> mm, can't be, the archive is complete
<MementoMori> ollie: are you still online?
<Skuller> hey guys...can anyone help me to shut off my internet connection within kubuntu?...the 'poff ds;-provider' command doesn work...says process kill failed
<snikker> MarcoPau: you made the split-stream archive?
<kunal> try 'sudo poff -a'
<mefisto__> MarcoPau: try making a multipart rar yourself, then unpack it, to see if it works
<ollie> MementoMori I may have fixed this soundcard issue. Need to reboot to test.
<kunal> mehdi_: are the questions related to kubuntu?
<mefisto__> ollie: what did you do?
<MementoMori> ollie: am waitin your reboot
<MarcoPau> snikker: don't even know what that is
<mehdi_> kunal my question is how to do to obtain information like memory size with java code
<Skuller> i get this everytime i try to disconnect my internet in kubuntu using 'poff dsl-provider'..../usr/bin/poff: /bin/kill failed.  None stopped......please help me out
<Skuller> kunal: hey it worked...thnx heaps man
<Skuller> was missin out on da sudo part
<snikker> MarcoPau: try to do as mefisto__ say...
<wilman> my quickcam is'snt working
<MarcoPau> I'm also trying on windoze with vmware, it's not recognizing the archive... damn
<kunal> np
<mehdi_> kunal do u have an idea ??
<snikker> MarcoPau: as supposed a .rar part is missing...
<backtick> Hi all.. I just installed noatun and I get this error when I try to run it: noatun: WARNING: Couldn't instanciate artsobject Noatun::Session. (This is normally caused by a broken package or compiling kdemultimedia in a --prefix different from arts.  It may also be from two conflicting packages, so uninstall every arts/artsd package you have installed and try again.
<backtick> arts is installed and running
<MarcoPau> snikker: that's almost impossible, cause the size amount actually matches with the content, and this has been downloaded by many people, so they would complain if there was actually a problem...
<MarcoPau> let me better search anyway
<mefisto__> backtick: try restarting artsd
<kunal> mehdi_: wrong place boss... try #java or something
<mehdi_> ok thanx
<mehdi_> join/ #java
<mehdi_> oups
<backtick> mefisto__: thanks it worked
<mefisto__> backtick: I installed it yesterday :P
<MementoMori> mefisto__: hope ollie solved his problem.... now I have to go... If you are still insterested in his problem look for hal-device-manager. here you can see and set hw properties
<mefisto__> thanks MementoMori
<ostlund> how do i disable the shared imap-folders in kmail? they dont show up in thunderbird and i dont want to show them
<MementoMori> urw
<MementoMori> bye
<snikker> can anyone compile and test a dummy program? it's only to see if the problem is on my machine or not...
<fdoving> snikker: sure, where can i find it?
<snikker> fdoving: i paste it, just a moment...
<fdoving> !paste | snikker
<ubotu> snikker: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<snikker> fdoving: i've do it look here: http://pastebin.com/883782
<xenol> plz
<xenol> can i erase content of /tmp while i am su?
<snikker> xenol: yes
<fdoving> snikker: i have to install fltk, hang on.
<snikker> fdoving: ok, thanks
<ksnipa> I'm trying to compile superkarmba (synpatic version wouldn't work) anyways I'm getting an error when I run configure saying I'm missing Python header and libraries, I used to synpatic and installed python but it still doesn't seem to be working, anyone know what packages I need to install exactly to get it working?
<ksnipa> I've tried sudo apt-get install python2.4 but get that it is already installed
<fdoving> snikker: works.
<snikker> fdoving: ok, thanks... now try to run it with kdesu...
<fdoving> snikker: why?
<snikker> fdoving: because with kdesu don't show labels...
<intelikey> true ;echo $? ;false ;echo $? ;echo ;echo $?
<fdoving> snikker: it does here.
<snikker> fdoving: you can see the text on button also if you run with kdesu?
<intelikey> i'm a little concerned with the way that apt seems to do business with the file system.
<fdoving> snikker: yes.
<snikker> fdoving: damn... in my machine i don't see the text with kdesu... :(
<snikker> fdoving: and i don't understand why...
<backtick> mefisto__: it always throws couldn't load file.. is there any way to get it to use xine as a backend?
<beg1689> is there a firewall set up by default?
<fdoving> beg1689: no.
<beg1689> having trouble with some LAN prorgams
<snikker> fdoving: thanks for testing...
<beg1689> how can i check'\
<intelikey> apt seems to download to /var/cache/apt/archives/partial/  then use ln to make hard links in /var/cache/apt/archives/  and rm's the origenal.    this is totally unacceptable of course if the two dirs are on seperate fs's
<fdoving> intelikey: they should not be.
<intelikey> fdoving ?
<fdoving> that's kinda the point.
<intelikey> explain ?
<fdoving> why would you ever download something to a separate fs, just to copy it over to another when it finishes?
<fdoving> that doesn't make sense.
<fdoving> in any situations i can think of.
<intelikey> fdoving what about making the "partial" dir a symlink to a ram disk so that anything in there is only in ram?
<intelikey> saves on disk activity makes things flow more quickly/quietly
<fdoving> intelikey: sure, if you have enought ram that would be a good solution. but that would limit your to a size.
<intelikey> fdoving you are always limited on size.   whether the limit is low or high.
<fdoving> so if your machine looses power at 99% download you're willing to loose everything you've downloaded so far?
<intelikey> at the exponential rate of disk size/usage 1,000,000 tara bytes will soon be too small
<fdoving> you're always free to make improvements, the defauls are there to be sensible for most configurations.
* esben is away: eating
<intelikey> fdoving i only gave one logical example.   the actual case where i noticed that problem is, when i was adding another disk mounted on */partial to allow the download that otherwise was too big to fit the crowded space i had.  then i discovered that i had to manually copy the files after dl so that apt could call dpkg to install them.
<intelikey> apt doesn't copy from partial  it hardlinks   you can't hard link accross fs's
<intelikey> thus a built-in weekness that doesn't need to be there.
<fdoving> why don't you just include archive/ ?
<fdoving> if your FS is full it doesn't make sense to just mount /partial to something else.
<intelikey> fdoving i did.   but that's not always the most affective answer either.   why doesn't apt just cp rather than ln   that's the better solution.
<fdoving> it has to go to partial/.. when it's finished anyway.
<Heavenquake> hmm.. software for recording the desktop? I want to record a couple of minute of myself using my computer, and send it to a friend to demonstrate Linux
<inam> hi everyone. i have just compiled GRUB 0.97... and im going to replace it with the grub that was installed along with kubuntu dapper... any words of advice?!
<hatta> has anyone in here used klibido?
<pmjdebruijn> hi
<inam> let me correct myself... im going to replace the grub that was installed by kubutu CD with the one that i have just compiled :-) is this suicidal ?
<pmjdebruijn> why does amaroK depend on libgtk2.0-0?
<hatta> the linux binaries downloader?
<fdoving> Heavenquake: try istanbul
<intelikey> fdoving yes but you have to have space for two copies if it cp's from partial to ..    but only space for one if it links there.    i think that was the origenal intent.   so i stumbled into what the writer had already planed on.  except i disagree with the writers decission.   i would have used cp not ln
<dettoaltrimenti_> can someone help me? I have a dv6000 hp pavilion laptop and I was trying to install the nvidia drivers using these instructions: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29 and now X windows won't load, and I only have the terminal
<fdoving> intelikey: i think ln is nicer to the fs. ln just adds a name to the inode. copy copies.
<BluesKaj> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<intelikey> fdoving yes i understand how they both work and why you can not link accross fs's
<inam> ok, let me rephrase my question yet again, if i screw up my grub, how will get my computer to boot kubutu again?
<BluesKaj> or dettoaltrimenti_ , 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<intelikey> fdoving but ln is intended more for cases where you have several names or locations of one inode   not really intended for moving inodes to another location   that's what mv is for
<giovanni_> ciao
<giovanni_> ciao
<BluesKaj> !it > giovanni_
<giovanni_> ho istallato da poco kubuntu
<BluesKaj> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<fdoving> intelikey: the point is you don't want to move the inode, the less disc activity, the better.
<giovanni_> ciao
<BluesKaj> ciao giovanni_
<intelikey> fdoving it's kinda like my use of echo to edit file...  not the best tool for the job.    while it works most of the time... not always.
<dettoaltrimenti_> blueskaj- how much memory should I use for the video card?
<giovanni_> un saluto a tutti
<giovanni_> sono un novizio di linux
<giovanni_> e volevo avere qualche aiuto
<fdoving> !it | giovanni_
<ubotu> giovanni_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<intelikey> <dettoaltrimenti_> blueskaj- how much memory should I use for the video card? <<<< how much does the card have ?
<dettoaltrimenti_> oh nevermind
<giovanni_> mi sai indicare dove posso chiedere alcune info?
<giovanni_> ciao
<Madeye> Hey, guys, I'm into web apps but I want to digg more into desktop apps and I'm thinking of QT
<Madeye> any idea where to start?
<Madeye> any official guide/book for QT and KDE?
<guiguizero> hi all
<fdoving> Madeye: http://developer.kde.org/ have some nice info. so does http://doc.trolltech.com
<intelikey> fdoving my final thought on the matter is this, apt should have barrowed some code from 'mc' on that point.   mc seems to use hardlinks when possable and copys when a hardlink fails.
<fdoving> intelikey: that would be optimal, submit a patch :)
<inam> giovanni_, scriva /join # kubuntu-it
<Madeye> fdoving, thank you, one more question, is QT a KDE thingy ? or a stand alone programming language and KDE adapting it ?
<snikker> giovanni_: per le info devi andare nel canale italiano di kubuntu o ubuntu, qui i lsupporto  solo in inglese
<fdoving> Madeye: QT is a standalone API (not a language), KDE uses it.
<intelikey> fdoving i wouldn't know where to start.   i dont "C"   :)
<piro> is it me or does ext3 take up more space in ntfs after formatting? i imagine so for journaling.
<Madeye> API not a language
<Madeye> hmm interesting
<MotorCityMadMan> The following packages have been kept back:kontact ksysguard ksysguardd Reason is ?
<thomas__> Serveur FR ????????
<guiguizero> vive la france lol
<fdoving> !fr | thomas__
<ubotu> thomas__: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<fdoving> piro: often 5% is reserved to the super user. that way regular users can't fill the disk 100% and make the system die.
<MotorCityMadMan> packages have been kept back:kontact ksysguard ksysguardd    Reason is ?
<fdoving> piro: you can tune that to something more sensible. 'sudo tune2fs -m1 /dev/device' where -m1 is 1 percent. -m2 for 2.. and so on. /dev/device must be replaced with your ext3 device.
<intelikey> piro which is totally ignored when installing things, because you are always root when installing so the extra 5% is writen anyway.
<MotorCityMadMan> bug's ? lady bug's ? lighting bug's ?
<intelikey> T U M B L E  bugs   :)
<MotorCityMadMan> tumble weeds ?
<singinmatt13> ok...so i can't login to my desktop anymore.  i'm running edgy.  this morning changed the file permissions on an unused file so that i could delete it.  It was a simple install file i'd never used.  well...my trash bin freaked out, and after i rebooted, it wouldn't log in inside kdm anymore.  It goes blank and then goes straight back to kdm
<intelikey> tumble bug,  more propperly known as the 'dung beetle'
<MotorCityMadMan> why packages held back ?
<Dr_willis> try logging into the Console yet?
<singinmatt13> works
<MotorCityMadMan> not pretty yet ?
<singinmatt13> i can login on the console all i want
<singinmatt13> just not inside kdm
<MotorCityMadMan> <-brain is on fire over held back packages
<hector> hi, i'm new here
<hector> what is this??
<samiam010203> its kubuntu baby!
* samiam010203 is listening to Cult Of Personality by Living Colour on rock [Amarok] 
<hector> it's a chat, isn't it??
<samiam010203> yes
<samiam010203> about kubuntu linux
<samiam010203> u use it
<hector> yeah
<samiam010203> cool
<hector> and where you from people??
<hector> i'm from mexico
<samiam010203> nyc
<hector> great
<inam> bangalore, india
<dettoaltrimenti_> moscow, russia
<hector> woooooos, that's great
<andreasw> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<hector> :|
<MotorCityMadMan> i am from it's a mad mad world
<hector> i'll go to russia in summer
<BluesKaj> Ontario Canada
<dettoaltrimenti_> cool- summer is a good time to come
<blacksabbath_> hi
<aztun_> hi
<hector> really??? it is to cold???
<hector> :s
<italbir> hi
<samiam010203> hello
<MarcoPau> snikker and mefisto__:  the two parts are supposed to be joined with hjsplit or simlar, that's why! -_-
<blacksabbath_> finaly i ave put net in my kubuntu!!!!
<dettoaltrimenti_> do you use celcius or fahrenheit in meico
<hector> farenheit
<_6StringKng_> anyone recommend some cool games for kubuntu?
<aztun_> anyone installed beryl with intel and kubuntu?
<samiam010203> yes
<intelikey> MotorCityMadMan there are several reasons that packages will be held back    1. part of the base system when updates are avalable only get updated with a "dist-upgrade"   2. packages installed from non-ubuntu repositories can cause packages they depend on to be held back   3. apt or dpkg can mark some packages as 'held' if asked to by any command/script (such as the install script of another package)
<samiam010203> i have beryl with nvida
<aztun_> it works great for me but video doesnt works ok
<blacksabbath_> how i intall games in kubunto????
<dettoaltrimenti_> it's 18 degrees right now- this time last year it was -40, so it depends
<samiam010203> interinstructions can be had on the beryl wiki
<MuJ> blacksabbath_: same way as anything else
<blacksabbath_> i m a newbby
<MotorCityMadMan> intelikey| ty for your respond's
<inam> detto, global warming, eh?
<moparisthebest> you know how bash saves the last commands you performed and you can get to them by pressing up in the terminal?
<dettoaltrimenti_> blacksabbath_ open adept manager and search for tremulous, and download that
<blacksabbath_> is era any one portuguese/brazilian???
<moparisthebest> is there a place it saves those to so I can read them?
<snikker> MarcoPau: oh, i understand... but it's strange mode to split a rar file :-) thanks for said it
<samiam010203> http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Beryl.2FAIGLX_.28Intel_i915.29
<MarcoPau> snikker: veramente, che boiata
<MuJ> moparisthebest: ~/.bash_history
<dettoaltrimenti_> inam- who knows, last year was abnormally cold and this year is a little warmer than is usual
<BluesKaj> dunno, global warming kinda disappeared here on jan 15
<blacksabbath_> ta ka algum portugues/brazileiro????
<moparisthebest> thanks MuJ
<eric__> hey all
<mehdi_> i want to know if that's possible to upgrade my kubuntu version to kubuntu 6.x with apt ????
<BluesKaj> !pt
<ubotu> pt is Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<snikker> MarcoPau: sei italiano?
<hector> well it sounds good
<MarcoPau> snikker: eh s
<BluesKaj> !br
<dettoaltrimenti_> blueskaj- I got x windows up and running again, but the graphics are acting very poorly and I think I need that nvidia driver- did you look at those directions I sent a link to?
<MarcoPau> snikker: non so quanto marco sia usato all'estero... olanda, poi boh
<MarcoPau> :)
<intelikey> MotorCityMadMan yes.   but i'm not sure where  ....    man dpkg     search hold
<snikker> MarcoPau: bhe anche in germania e austria ci sono un bel po' di marco...
<LambSlayer> join #ubuntu-effects
<LambSlayer> toops
<eric__> can anyone here help with compression on kde?
<MarcoPau> snikker: non usano solo markus?
<intelikey> MotorCityMadMan if you are not familear with searching in less (the pager that the man command uses)   it's    /   or   ?   to search forward or backward respectively
<hector> well guys, nice to meet you, it was fun, but i must go on on my way:p
<hector> ciaooo
<dettoaltrimenti_> bye hector
<snikker> MarcoPau: usano anche marco...
<hector> bye dettoaltrimenti
<inam> adios amigo
<piro> fdoving: intelikey: thanks for the info
<hector> Nos vemos inam;)
<MarcoPau> snikker: ah ecco, come i fiamminghi
<eric__> anyone...?
<intelikey> piro np.    all my life, people been telling me "you're full of IT"  so i figured i should share it if i was really that full of "IT"   :)
<inam> ok people, i've decided to play with fire (grub, actually)... if all goes well, i will log back to this channel in 10 mins... otherwise, see you all in another life :)
<defiant> Can someone please help me install flash in Firefox for a 64bit system
<MotorCityMadMan> intelikey|over me as of this date/next path will be reading and ty for your time and kindness
<dettoaltrimenti_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BluesKaj> dettoaltrimenti_, sorry i was away from the KB for a few mins
<slow-motion> how can i see whats the name of my video card is?
<[StingRay] > Hi, stdin :). How are you?
<dettoaltrimenti_> blueskaj it's ok- I've been reading about it- is it true that no one will help me install nvidia drivers?
<jhutchins> !mp3 | defiant
<ubotu> defiant: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<maersk> cant use adept manager anymore ,because says it used by another program
<intelikey> i'll be dl'ing 32m of updates now   (over 56k dialup that leaves no room for chat)  so i'll be back in a few hours maybe.
<maersk> i tryed with the command kill but it wont work
<maersk> can somebody help me ?
<weed> yeah
<fdoving> !adept crash fix | maersk
<ubotu> maersk: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<BluesKaj> well dettoaltrimenti_, the site is there for you to follow instructions , prolly better than we can give you
<maersk> thx , i try
<jhutchins> eric__: What do you want to know about compression?
<dade__> lol my first irc
<froud> hi, I am looking fo rlibpst from edgy universe by cant see it in the repos. Anyone know where I can get it?
<froud> s/rlibpst/libpst
<dade__> s/rlibpst/libpst
<jhutchins> !find libpst
<ubotu> Found: libpstoedit-dev, libpstoedit0c2a, libpstreams-dev
<froud> jhutchins: I find http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=libpst&searchon=names&subword=1&version=edgy&release=all
<froud> jhutchins: but none of those are libpst
<froud> jhutchins: yet I did find it in warty
<froud> http://packages.ubuntu.com/warty/source/libpst
<froud> and http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/source/libpst
<froud> at above URLs
<maersk> thx, for all ,it worked !!
<weed> I luv teh windowz
<esaym> anyone here got conky running right on kde?
<jhutchins> froud: It's most likely been replaced or incorporated in something else.
<Gast573> hi
<Gast573> gibt es hier wen der vielleicht etwas weniger arrogant ist und mir dau vielleicht helfen kann?!
<voicu> any ideas on scripting kopete? python, ruby, what do you suggest?
<Gast573> na dann halt nich
<jhutchins> froud: try pt-file search libpst
<jhutchins> froud: try apt-file search libpst
<jhutchins> de! | Gast573
<eric__> hallo Gast573
<jhutchins> !de | Gast573
<ubotu> Gast573: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jhutchins> Gast573: Wer sprechen nur ein bischen deutsch hier.
<eric__> Ich
<jhutchins> eric__: Did you have a question?
<MisterQ> hello, I'm new to linux
<eric__> ja, I did
<eric__> trying to compress a folder in kde
<voicu> MisterQ: that's nice, problems or something?
<MisterQ> yeah...just install ubuntu on my ps3
<jhutchins> eric__: I allways do that stuff from the command line, but it looks pretty easy, right click, choose your poison.
<MisterQ> can't open the install/unistall programs (adept?) to install programs
<jhutchins> MisterQ: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<MisterQ> kubuntu
<eric__> yes, I did.. altho the file is no smaller than when it was uncompressed
<eric__> noo ? i know..
<eric__> *noob
<froud> jhutchins: found it, it's now called readpst
<MisterQ> i was messing with source.list to get backport
<jhutchins> froud: Excellent!  How did you find it?
<jrattner> Question: How can I add animation  and "eye-candy" to my Kubuntu setup?
<jhutchins> !easysource | MisterQ
<defiant> ok well since I can't get flash for ff to work on a 64bit system, can someone assist me in installing wine so I can use Internet Explorer please
<ubotu> MisterQ: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<MisterQ> thanks
<jhutchins> MisterQ: That page will generate a new source list for you.
<jhutchins> !wine | defiant
<ubotu> defiant: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<defiant> I know that but I cannot get it installed
<jhutchins> defiant: There are a lot of ways to cope with the fact that the 64bit windows stuff isn't ported yet, most people just run in 32 bit unless they REALLY REALLY need the 64, then they dual boot.
<jhutchins> defiant: What's wrong with apt-get install wine?
<defiant> I cannot install 32bit Kubuntu for somereason it will not let me
<froud> jhutchins: I just searched for outlook
<johny_> |movix
<johny_> !movix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about movix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<froud> jhutchins: I am converting an outlook pst to kmail
<johny_> !emovix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emovix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> !find emovix
<ubotu> Package/file emovix does not exist in edgy
<jhutchins> johny_: Looks like you're gonna have to resort to google.
<jrattner> Question: How can I add animation  and "eye-candy" to my Kubuntu setup?
<johny_> jhutchins: I'm not sure, just wanted to see whether is there any help of that matter
<johny_> jhutchins: Have alittle problem withg that mini - distro "emovix
<MisterQ> jhutchins: what do i do with the generated source list?
<jhutchins> johny_: maybe #emovix ?
<jhutchins> MisterQ: You need to replace the old source list with it.
<MisterQ> *noob*...how do i do that?
<MisterQ> type it in?
<jhutchins> MisterQ: You can edit the source list file and copy-and-paste the text, you can save the generated text and copy it to the correct dir with correct permissions... which sounds easier to you?
<MisterQ> copy and paste
<juka> HI!
<jhutchins> MisterQ: Do you have a favorite linux text editor?
<juka> just a quick one,
<juka> i want "sudo nvclock -f -F 25" to start with linux!
<adydas> jeds my favourite text editor
<juka> s I don't have to type it every time
<adydas> !alias
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alias - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> juka: What does that do?
<johny_> adydas: what are you looking for about alias
<adydas> juka: http://www.ss64.com/bash/alias.html
* Kite_DH sighs
<juka> it quiets down the immensly loud nvidia graphics card
<jhutchins> adydas: You realise that an alias still means he has to issue some command.
<juka> anywhere from 10% to 100% fanspeed
<jhutchins> juka: Cool.
<johny_> !search bash
<ubotu> Found: dash, forkbomb, bash
<MisterQ> jhutchins; that application still will not open
<jhutchins> juka: I would put it in the startup script myself.
<adydas> what what i could see he was asking for a way to shorten it
<adydas> as a command
<jhutchins> MisterQ: Which application?
<MisterQ> add/remove programs from the kmenu
<jhutchins> adydas: Oh, yeah, or make a tiny script out of it, or put it in an icon.
<juka> startup script?
<jhutchins> MisterQ: Ok, you replace /etc/apt/sources.list with the generated file, you do apt-get update, then what?
<juka> and, which FTP client do you reccomend?
<adydas> he never asked how to put it as a startup script
<jhutchins> juka: I usually either use wget or just use konqueror.
<MisterQ> haven't updated yet
<juka> uh... that's like in windows?
<juka> ftp://username:pass@www.site.com ?
<rylasasin_> lol@windows
<jhutchins> juka: edit /etc/init.d/rc.local, put it at the end.  You need to edit with kdesu or sudo, but you don't need the sudo on the command.
<Dr_willis> actually not at the end... any commands need to be befor the exit 0 command. :)
<jhutchins> juka:  http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DOS-Win-to-Linux-HOWTO.html
<jhutchins> Dr_willis: Is that the right place for customized commands?
<Dr_willis> jhutchins,  depends on what the command is doing...
<Dr_willis> setting your wallpaper, no... loading some module, or service.. yes.
<Dr_willis> or some other tweak
<jhutchins> Right, system commands.
<Dr_willis> theres no need for 'sudo' and you 'might' want to end the commands with & in case they dont return
<Dr_willis> so it depends on what the command is and what its doing.
<juka> Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/init.d/rc.local" -- using "application/*"
<juka> Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/*"
<MisterQ> jhutchins: the applications still won't open. do i have to enable security and updates or something?
<juka> when i type in edit /etc/init.d/rc.local
<jhutchins> MisterQ: Did apt-get update work?
<MisterQ> yeah
<jhutchins> MisterQ: What error do you get?
<MisterQ> i don't get an error. i get the hour glass and no window pops up
<Dr_willis> !ksudo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksudo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !kdeus
<Dr_willis> !kdeus
<jhutchins> juka: Heh.  edit is a mail utility, won't edit a file.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdeus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> Grr
<Dr_willis> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<SlackRat> !kdesu
<Dr_willis> juka,  so use 'kdesu edit /whatever/'
<jhutchins> MisterQ: What is it you want to install?
<jhutchins> Dr_willis: I don't think edit's gonna do what he wants...
<juka> Dr_willis: "Failed to open device!"
<juka> wtf? :(((((((
<Dr_willis> thats from the touchpad entry in the xorg.conf
<Dr_willis> did the editor startup?
<juka> no :(
<Dr_willis> I perfer console based editors - its worth wile learning how to use one
<ksnipa> I just installed superkaramba when I run any themes I get a black place holder instead of seeing the applet
<MisterQ> flash for the browser, divx and xvid to view videos off a dvd
<ksnipa> any ideas?
<Dr_willis> sudo nano /etc/rc.local
<Dr_willis> or whatever it is.
<jhutchins> juka: Do you know what a text editor is?
<Dr_willis> or install mc, and use mcedit
<juka> notepad? :)
<juka> kwrite i guess
<jhutchins> juka: There are dozens in linux.
<SlackRat> kate
<SlackRat> kedit
<SlackRat> pico
<jhutchins> kate works - kdesu kate /etc/init.d/rc.local
<SlackRat> or is it nano in kubuntu?
<jhutchins> SlackRat: Both
<juka> uh... i just wrote kwrite and it opened a text editor
<jhutchins> vi, emacs
<juka> should i use kdesu kwrite /etc...
<juka> ?
<jhutchins> juka: Right, but you want the other command.
<SlackRat> i figured out the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu.....
<jhutchins> juka: yes.  kdesu sayd "do it as root".
<juka> what about sudo then?
<jhutchins> Passing the file name saves having to brows for it.
<SlackRat> not for gui apps
<jhutchins> sudo is only for command line applications.
<jhutchins> running GUI apps with sudo can kill your system.
<MisterQ> jhutchins: can i just install another package manager like synaptics? or something
<juka> uhhhhh... it opened the editor but now it says failed to open device and i cannot get to write commands anymore
<jhutchins> MisterQ: Well, you already have a perfectly good command line package manager.
<Dr_willis> jhutchins,  you SURE its not /etc/rc.local ? it sure seems to be /etc/rc.local here....
<jhutchins> Dr_willis: Seems like I have both.
<Dr_willis> jhutchins,  you are having him edit the init script.. not the rc.local file that gets ran. :)
<SlackRat> or, go thru the graphical screens from home up to / find etc, open it, open the file you want to edit and find the menu action 'edit as root'
<Dr_willis> you want commands in /etc/rc.local
<jhutchins> juka: Probably the one you want to edit is /etc/rc.local, not the other one.
<SlackRat> which will get you acquainted with your file sytem
<juka> :)
<moises> hey guys. I want to get rid of all the data related to amarok - like, my collection list and such. but there's no ~/.amarok folder. how do i do it
<jhutchins> Sorry, I come from another linux univers.
<Dr_willis> moises,  its in the .kde dir somewhere
<SlackRat> which one hutchins?
<jhutchins> Redhat/Mandriva(SuSE).
<moises> thanks
<jrattner> Question: how do i install an icon theme that i download from KDE look
<moises> noob question - where is the .kde folder
<SlackRat> ah, yeah the edit as root option ive only noticed on kubuntu
<MadRush> if you have a swap partition activated, should it show up when you do a 'dh'?
<Dr_willis> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<SlackRat> locate .kde
<Dr_willis> check out !changethemes
<Dr_willis> .kde is in you rusers home dir
<jhutchins> apt-get --purge remove packagename - removes a installed package (configfiles will also be removed)
<jrattner> !changethemes
<ubotu> [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<Dr_willis> --purge will NOT remove config files in the users home dirs.
<blue|palm> Does anybody here have experience building the OGRE library version (1.2.5 DAGON) on kubuntu edgy?
<Dr_willis> never heard of it blue|palm
<Dr_willis> having some specific problem? we may be able to help
<moises> nothing in this folder
<moises> related to amarok at least
<Dr_willis> all kde programs keep their settings and stuff some where in the nested maze of .kde
<singinmatt13> hey, a while ago when i would log in to kubuntu (edgy) it would loop back to kdm.  NOW when i log in it brings up a session of konsole without any window
<Dr_willis> try renaming .kde to somthing else.. and see :) if amarok is one of the odd ones it might not store things there... but that would be real real odd.
<SlackRat> i figured out the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu.....
<Dr_willis> ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok$
<Dr_willis> right where i figured it would be. :)
<Dr_willis> SlackRat,  one has kde one has gnome? :)
<moises> found it =)
<jrattner> Question: does mail-notification work in KDE as well as gnome?
<SlackRat> well besides that
<SlackRat> kubuntu is so much cooler than ubuntu  :-P
<kay> hi everyone
<singinmatt13> i'll say it again.  a while ago when i would log in to kubuntu (edgy) it would loop back to kdm.  NOW when i log in it brings up a session of konsole without any window
<binks_> singinmatt13: have you no x at all
<singinmatt13> well kdm runs so i'd assume x is running
<binks_> singinmatt13: try typeing startx at the console
<binks_> arr ok sorry
<kay> Could anybody help me here please? I have s strange problem with my keyboard. And I don't know what to do with.
<binks_> kay: whats the prob
<kay> I have USB keyboard
<eXistenZ> Where can I find posted screenshots of kubuntu desktops?
<binks_> singinmatt13: how did you install kdm
<kay> And it's not working at all
<Dr_willis> eXistenZ,  try kubuntu.org ?
<Dr_willis> eXistenZ,  or kde-look.org
<kay> I tried some things found i forums, they are not working
<caris_mere> Kontact gives me an error when starting up (first time it's been started), signal 11 SIGSEGV
<binks_> !keyboard | kay
<ubotu> kay: To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<singinmatt13> binks_: that was when i originally installed kub edgy through the alternate install cd
<jrattner> How do i get a program to start with every kde session?
<Dr_willis> kay,  you are refering to a normal usb keyboard?
<Dr_willis> jrattner,  .kde/Autostart dir.. make some links in there.. or scripts
<kay> no, let me explain
<kay> it is usual USB keyboard
<kay> and the prblem is that I maged it to work
<kay> but after ligin
<jrattner> Dr_willis, can i just drag an icon into that folder?
<Dr_willis> jrattner,  it can take .desktop files also.. try it and see.
<kay> it is not working on ligin screen neither in console
<jrattner> Dr_willis, do i want to copy or link there? or does it not matter
<Dr_willis> jrattner,  but most kde apps 'should' rember/save the session   and restart
<binks_> singinmatt13: sorry i dont use the alt cd install but you could try changing session type
<kay> a have usbhid loaded at startup, but no change
<Dr_willis> jrattner,  dont think it matters
<singinmatt13> binks_: tried
<Dr_willis> kay,  you got it working 'somehow' then on the next reboot.. it failed to work?
<singinmatt13> binks_: it's a kde problem
<singinmatt13> binks_: it may have to do w/ permissions
<binks_> so remove and reinstall kde
<kay> no, it works everytime, after sucesful login
<jrattner> Dr_willis, Last question, how can I make my session lock when I close my laptop screen
<eXistenZ> binks_, What font do you use in KDE?
<kay> that's mean after KDE loadup
<Dr_willis> jrattner,  no idea.. i hate that feature. :)
<Dr_willis> jrattner,  to be honest.. i thought that was the default.. whichis why i hated it.
<binks_> eXistenZ: i run theme manager why
<jrattner> hmmm
<binks_> i cant remember the font
<kay> I don't know why, but i seems, that USB is not powerup, but after login it starts
<eXistenZ> binks_, beryl?
<singinmatt13> binks_: not an option at the moment
<binks_> eXistenZ: yes beryl
<binks_> but not xgl
<moises> one more question guys. I want to change my keyboard system to one that works with portuguese - with accents, and all that
<singinmatt13> binks_: would it help you to know that the fglrx module won't load?
<binks_> singinmatt13: what error you getting
<binks_> singinmatt13: which ati card you got
<Dr_willis> kay,  im missing somthing here.. how do you login with no keyboard?
<kay> switch to ps/2 keyboard
<kay> then put it back as USB
<kay> it's not very comfortable
<fritz> hey I installed easyubuntu and I get nothing
<Dr_willis> leave them both plugged in and see what happens.
<BluesKaj> !pt>moises
<Dr_willis> easyubuntu is not a good idea. :)
<singinmatt13> binks_: "FATAL: Error running install command for fglrx"
<fritz> what do I do from there
<underdog5004> surgy, it didn't work...again
<Dr_willis> kay,  could also try different usb ports.
<BluesKaj> !pt > moises
<binks_> singinmatt13: what tutorial did u follow for fglrx install
<Dr_willis> fritz,  read about easyubuntu at the easyubuntu web site?  or perhaps #easyubuntu
<Dr_willis> #easyubuntu
<Dr_willis> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<kay> I tried that
<kay> no change
<singinmatt13> binks_: radeon xpress 200M and.....i'm not remembering at the moment on the tut
<fritz> forgot about the channel
<xenol> if i have "ati" driver installed can i run beryl, xgl or aiglx?
<fritz> thenks
<moises> hm - unfortunately, my portuguese isn't great, but i'll look into that, thanks
<binks_> xenol: yes i do
<xenol> binks_:  and which one
<jrattner> Does Anyone know how to make my screen lock when I close my lap top lid
<Dr_willis> kay,  on this box.. the USB keybaords dont work for me in GRUB but they do work in the bios screen, and once linux starts. :) so i got a ps2 keyboard also.
<binks_> xenol: beryl and if i can be arsed to start it xgl
<xenol> binks_:  i have a bit older gpu
<Dr_willis> jrattner,  there are some laptop specific packages that may enable that fgeature. or check the ubuntu/kubuntu forums/wiki pages. they have a section on laptops
<binks_> !ati | singinmatt13
<ubotu> singinmatt13: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xenol> binks_:  will beryl run with no problem on radeon 9600 pro?
<Dr_willis> jrattner,  last i checked on my laptop. i close the lid. it then asks for a password to get back in.
<jrattner> hmm weird
<binks_> xenol: i have a 9600 xt
<Dr_willis> jrattner,  and i hate the feature. :)
<kay> Dr_willis: I think about it, but it is no solution
<BluesKaj> singinmatt13, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-d8c6fd05bce340dfc3ad483abf0e18997868540b
<Dr_willis> jrattner,  but THEN i noticed that suspend actually started working on that laptop. weee.
<singinmatt13> binks_: that's the tut i used
<Dr_willis> kay,  check the dmesg logs befor/after the keyboard starts working.
<jrattner> heheh
<xenol> binks_:  did u installed binary drivers?
<FordPrefect_NZ> yo. anyone know if its possible to disable the MOTD from showing in konversation? thx in advance :)
<binks_> singinmatt13:  try th one BluesKaj posted
<binks_> xenol: yes i have fglrx fron ati
<kay> Dr_willis: could you please give me advice where they are located?
<adydas> Bloody newzealanders
<kay> thanks
<singinmatt13> that may not even be the problem
<Dr_willis> kay,  use the 'dmesg' command :)
<binks_> no but it may be singinmatt13
<Dr_willis> dmesg, plug in the thing.. dmesg again and look at the end.
<singinmatt13> binks_: shall try
<binks_> singinmatt13: allways fix whats broken first then look for gremlins
<kuhni> hallo
<xenol> binks_:  did u have any probs with installing it?
<kay> I'll try it, thanks. But I still don't get why USB si activating after ogin, and not during boot
<Dr_willis> kay,  you do realize that the kdm screen shows up.. and some things are STILL actually strating up in the background. wait a min or so and see if it kicks in?
<Dr_willis> they do it that way so the system 'seems' to boot faster. :)
<kay> yes, I wait for a while, but no effect
<Dr_willis> could boot to the console mode. (no kdm) and see if it works after a bit.
<kay> but I try to reebot and try it again
<[R] eaper> i need help with my vga card :(
<Dr_willis> it may be X is somehow kicking it in the head to activate
<binks_> xenol: yes i had to delete the lines that ref to wacom drivers
<kay> Dr_willes: in console there is the same problem
<xenol> binks_: was it difficult to do it?
<binks_> no very easy xenol
<kay> Dr_willis:  it doesn't work, but after login it works
<Dr_willis> kay,  i would be checking dmesg for any interesting issues..
<xenol> binks_:  so u just edited xorg.conf
<binks_> xenol: yes
<kay> ok I am on it
<binks_> about 6 lines to delete
<shawarma> Hi! If you want to edit a file as root under Kubuntu, how do you do it? "sudo some-kde-editor /foo/bar" from a terminal, perhaps?
<kay> but I need resrt
<kay> restart :)
<xenol> binks_:  and in case i do smth wrong is it enough to do sudo reconfigure xorg.conf?
<kay> brb
<Dr_willis> that would be REAL REAL odd if you had to login: through the console with 1 keybord.. THEN the other  starts working  in the console.
<jrattner> What is the command to reconfigure X? sudo dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xor?
<jrattner> or something?
<binks_> shawarma: sudo kate file/path
<shawarma> jrattner: No space between dpkg and -reconfigure
<xenol> shawarma:  kdesu kate /foo/bar
<shawarma> binks_: kate is the canonical editor?
<shawarma> binks_, xenol: Thanks!
<mzanfardino> I've recently installed kubuntu 6.10 and I'm using a dual-head video adapter (nvidia gfx 5600).  I've configured my login account to load each of my two monitors with it's own desktop (as opposed to a twin-view configuration).  I want both desktops to have the identical KDE layout.  How do I achieve this?
<SlackRat> kdesu kate etc....since youre firing up a gui editor
<binks_> shawarma: ? i dont no its just there
<xenol> binks_:  can u give me web where i can see how to install flgrx driver plox
<[R] eaper> Dr_willis: please take a look at this http://www.4shared.com/file/10843337/21397191/Archive.html
<SlackRat> or there is a function on the menu, if you want to go the gui window you wish to edit and open he folder and click on action/ edit as root
<binks_> !ati | xenol
<ubotu> xenol: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<duckdown> Hey all... How can I foce a program that doesn't have built-in SOCKS firewall support to route all of its traffic through mine?  Like I have a SOCKS proxy listening on localhost:1234 , but Opera web browser has no SOCKS support (lame.)  I seem to remember a program like 'socksify' or something that you can prefix the program you want to run with.. (It's not socksify though, cause I installed it and the manpage shows nothing like tha
<[R] eaper> my vga just doesnt work right
<duckdown> t)
<xenol> binks_:  thx
<maersk> what is the comand line  for unrar ?
<xenol> maersk:  man unrar
<Dr_willis> [R] eaper,  care to give me a summary? :) i dont want to go see some  alt.binary.nurse.erotica  pics.. :)
<Dr_willis> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<maersk> what is the comand line  for unrar ?
<binks_> unrar e my/file maersk
<Dr_willis> !unp
<ubotu> unp: unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.10 (edgy), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<Dr_willis> or unrar X i think.. or is it i x
<[R] eaper> Dr_willis: xorg.conf , Xorg.0.log kern.log
<Dr_willis> when in doubt read the docs.. :)
<singinmatt13> binks_: i noticed that most of the stuff in the tutorial did nothing, as in most of it had already been done.  i still can't log in fully, and fglrx still won't load.
<Dr_willis> [R] eaper,  dident want to put them on a pastebin site?
<[R] eaper> what is that?? :S
<binks_> singinmatt13: whats in the xorg log
<singinmatt13> binks_: also the output of fglrxinfo shows a bunch of info about mesa3d and nothign about ati anything
<singinmatt13> binks_: file path to that log?
<binks_> singinmatt13: we need to fglrx working is fglrx listed in xorg.conf
<binks_> !locate | singinmatt13
<Dr_willis> !pastebin
<binks_> ok i didnt work
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<binks_> singinmatt13: /etc/X11/xorg.
<singinmatt13> binks_: inside "Section "Module"" ?
<binks_> just a sec its been a while
<[R] eaper> ok, there is my xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6448/
<singinmatt13> binks_: there is glx inside the Modules section and an fglrx in the Device section
<singinmatt13> the one in Device is labeled Driver
<binks_> singinmatt13: that seems ok just gis a sec
<binks_> [R] eaper: remind me xorg.log is
<[R] eaper> xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6450/
<Tm_T> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Tm_T> Hmm, not that.
<Tm_T> root: Anyway, you shouldn't irc as root.
<xenol> binks_:  and wat shoudl i install XGL od AIGLX?
<binks_> xenol: i havent tried aiglx
<xenol> binks_:  so only xgl
<singinmatt13> binks_: am rebooting as it says to because fglrxinfo came out bad
<xenol> binks_:  well xgl = beryl ?
<binks_> !windowmanager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windowmanager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<binks_> !xgl | xenol
<ubotu> xenol: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<SlackRat> TM, some channels even kick you if you log in as root, might be an idea to use here, with the warning, you have signed in as root, please log back into this channel as user.....
<binks_> xenol: not quite no
<xenol> binks_:  well any difference between xgl and beryl?
<Dr_willis> I think it should be a server thing.. :)
<binks_> xenol: different thing
<binks_> altogether
<Dr_willis> but the users that irc as root.. are not smart enough normally to realize what they are doing thats 'wrong'
<binks_> berly is a theme manager xgl is a window manager
<SlackRat> thats why some channels kick you with the explicit instructions how dangerous it is and please retry as non root
<dwidmann> binks_ not quite
<SlackRat> it happens on some distros where there is a root acct and you're just not thinking atm
<dwidmann> xgl is an x server, beryl is a window manager, emerald is a theme manager
<binks_> dwidmann: sorry my knowledge is small in this field
<SlackRat> <blushes>
<binks_> dwidmann: so xgl replaces xorg ??
<linuxworld> hello im trying to burn a iso of a live distro whit k3b but i get error every time i use 4 x and tryied tao and sao the checksum corrispond so what's wrong?
<SlackRat> wow, this is such a sane channel compared to the monster sized #ubuntu...heh
<dwidmann> yes and  no ... the gist I got out of it is that xgl is basically a hacked Xorg running overtop of opengl ...
<Dr_willis> SlackRat,  thats why i hang here more.
<Dr_willis> :)
<dwidmann> I think XGL requires Xorg really
<linuxworld> can u help me whit k3b?
<SlackRat> :D
<binks_> dwidmann: just to confuse me even more
<binks_> :):)
<SlackRat> whats wrong with K3b?
<phobiac> is there anything that can notify me of new mail (that also works with gmail?) I don't want a full email client, just something that tells me when I have a new mail.
<xenol> oh thx
<phobiac> + It would be awesome if it could check multiple accounts.
<xenol> i g2g bb
<binks_> !k3b | SlackRat
<ubotu> SlackRat: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<dwidmann> binks: I know,  it confuses me a little too, until I sit back, read for hours on end, and think about it.
<SlackRat> binks, that wasnt a question, someone else hoad a quieston
<binks_> dwidmann: lol nice one
<linuxworld> im trying to burn the iso of pclinuxos 2007 whit k3b but gives me error every time whit both tao and sao i use 4x and checksum are same can u help?
<binks_> SlackRat: sorry
<SlackRat> np
<binks_> linuxworld: are the discs ok
<dwidmann> linuxworld: what error?
<SlackRat> linuxworld, have you burned with it before without problems?
<linuxworld> no it's 1 time i use it on mandriva
<binks_> linuxworld: which distro you on at the moment
<singinmatt13> binks_: no luck...i changed the Composite in xorg.conf to false instead of 0, and i rebooted.  maybe it will work
<Dr_willis> i thought false = 0
<binks_> singinmatt13: wait a sec
<linuxworld> mandriva binks
<linuxworld> can u help?
<linuxworld> the powerpack 2007
<SlackRat> you may have to run the K3b setup program if there is one on the DrakMenus
<linuxworld> hurraaaaaaaaaa
<linuxworld> solved it's doing it whit RAW
<linuxworld> let's hope everything goes right lucky i have cdrw
<linuxworld> so can make mistakes
<SlackRat> heh
<linuxworld> are u slackrat from matt's chan?
<SlackRat> matts as in pcbsd?
<linuxworld> yes
<linuxworld> hehe it's me my friend
<linuxworld> distro
<SlackRat> yup
<SlackRat> cool
<SlackRat> great distro they put out
<Dr_willis> well bbl
<binks_> SlackRat: remove the wacom bits from xorg.conf
<binks_> night all csi comin on
<binks_> SlackRat: sorry
<Zorix> hey everyone.. i just installed kubuntu again after a long time and ive noticed that after i installed nvidia binary drivers and beryl that when i installed ut2004 linux it runs terrible.. and it wasnt like this before.. any idea where i should look to speed it up
<SlackRat> you should actually make sure the tab completion has the right name, lol
<binks_> singinmatt13: remove the wacom bits from xorg.conf
<linuxworld> im about to pass to pclinuxos 2007 slack it's the best for my advise
<SlackRat> its nice to start on, but i got bored in day or so....good starter distro
<SlackRat> less confusing than drake , but with many of the same features
<jhutchins> Zorix: beryl is very alpha, very unstable, and very resource intensive.  It's meant to compete with vista on similar hardware.
<etyllo> i have problems with fps in counter-strike, could somebody help me?
<jhutchins> Zorix: You want to speed up your system, turn off beryl.
<Zorix> right but i turned it back to kwin and it was still slow
<singinmatt13> binks_: done
<linuxworld> im trying this mandriva powerpack 2007 slack
<linuxworld> but don't like it much
<XenThraL> !br
<ubotu> pt is Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<SlackRat> depends on what you want from your distro
<SlackRat> i used mandriva a few years back
<SlackRat> hated their whole members get special treatment marketing
<BluesKaj> mandriva didn't do much for me
<SlackRat> it was quick and configurable more than redhat at the time
<BluesKaj> got a pirated copy of the enterprise edition of mandriva from an enthusiast but not my cuppa tea
<SlackRat> compiled to a 586 arch
<SlackRat> did someone just enter as root, or is that just the nick?
<linuxworld> u advise me slack to try k3b right the only secure way to brun stuff whit it?
<LjL> SlackRat: probablt did.
<SlackRat> secure?
<SlackRat> i thought you just burned something?
<Schuenemann> I just installed edgy and I'm getting this alert box all the time: Sound server fatal error: cpu overloading, aborting
<Schuenemann> what is that?
<SlackRat> change your sound server
<SlackRat> its a kde bug usually
<Schuenemann> how?
<Schuenemann> I had dapper installed hours ago and it was fine
<singinmatt13> binks_: i did what you said, and you've officially screwed over my laptop
<singinmatt13> so...i'm reinstalling
<SlackRat> try alsaconf if its in kbuntu, and use alsa or open
<SlackRat> its set on default atm? the soundserver?
<eXistenZ> binks_, what is your cpu temp?
<Schuenemann> I don't know
<Schuenemann> I just installed it
<Schuenemann> how do I check?
<SlackRat> go to the control center under sound
<SlackRat> sound & mulitmedia
<SlackRat> brb getting coffee
<Schuenemann> is it sound system?
<atidem> hello
<Schuenemann> SlackRat, you there?
<SlackRat> yea
<Schuenemann> system config > sound system ?
<SlackRat> yes
<Schuenemann> then what?
<SlackRat> its on default under hardware?
<Schuenemann> the first combo? says autodetect
<SlackRat> sorry thats what i meant, im not on kubuntu atm
<SlackRat> try alsa
<SlackRat> apply, try the test sound in the first panel then
<Schuenemann> very slow :/
<slow-motion> n8
<SlackRat> yeah, buntu is the slowest distro im running atm
<Schuenemann> what is atm?
<SlackRat> kubuntu......its the slowest distro on my boxen
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: At The Moment
<Schuenemann> try suse, then :p
<SlackRat> atm, heh
<Schuenemann> ahh...
<eXistenZ> Can anyone suggest me a neat minimalistic KDE theme?
<SlackRat> but suse is slower with less pkgs
<Schuenemann> oh my god... I think it hanged
<SlackRat> did you get the scroll bar progress
<SlackRat> when starting alsa?   does buntu even come with alsa-utils, i forgot
<Schuenemann> the system config window hangs
<SlackRat> *which* system config?
<Schuenemann> the window
<Schuenemann> hanged then I clicked 'test'
<SlackRat> you cant even reset or press a button like test?
<Schuenemann> what do you mean?
<SlackRat> hangs.....it doesnt do anything, its frozen? im not psychic and i cant see your screen
<Schuenemann> yeah, frozen... I killed it
<SlackRat> so its gone?
<Schuenemann> yes
<SlackRat> good
<SlackRat> did you have sound before it crashed on you with the cpu warning?
<Schuenemann> no, it's a brand new installation
<soulrider> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Schuenemann> no I "always" had this error
<Schuenemann> so*
<SlackRat> did it make the login sounds
<Schuenemann> I don't know, I wasn't using the headphones hehe
<SlackRat> hmn, go to a command line and sudo alsaconf
<Schuenemann> I'm doing an adept update now, will that matteR?
<SlackRat> it shouldnt
<Schuenemann> alsaconf not found
<Schuenemann> command*
<SlackRat> ok, now, what system did you install and what are you updating to?
<Schuenemann> I installed kubuntu 6.10 edgy and the update is just a normal update
<Schuenemann> it is the first time I log
<Schuenemann> log in*
<SlackRat> ok.....i d let it finish, since im not sure what all its installing and updating
<innovati> so is there a way to go to a double-click desktop?  I can't STAND single click icons
<SlackRat> then, alsa is a pretty good sound utility for linux......when its done, use syanptic and install alsa packages.....
<Schuenemann> openoffice, xorg, libgtkdnsutils, etc
<soulrider> does anyone here use a webcam? i connected mine and with camorama i can see it works, but the image is really weird, black and white with white blocks everywhere
<soulrider> innovati: yes, you can change to double click
<SlackRat> kde control center peripherals mouse, and change to single click
<SlackRat> or double click
<Schuenemann> innovati, system config > mouse
<innovati> under mouse! aha, it wasn't there on other distros
<SlackRat> install alsa, alsa-utils....
<Schuenemann> I selected alsa as you told me to
<SlackRat> alsa driver......
<SlackRat> when they install you should be able to run alsaconf and it will find and start up your sound card
<innovati> I must say, I'll bbiab but Kubuntu is the best distro I've ever installed so far!
<Schuenemann> ok, I'll try
<Schuenemann> this is a long update... *sigh*
<SlackRat> also look at kmix and make sure your volumes are up high enough
<SlackRat> but the main problem is getting away from the sound driver that gives that nasty cpu abort error
<Schuenemann> yes
<SlackRat> so alsa, or my second is often OpenSound System
<SlackRat> trying alsaconf, and autodetect, if others give me that warning, which lets the system auto detect the right one......however that seems to be the problem atm
<SlackRat> theres about four main alsa pkgs you can get from synaptic
<Schuenemann> dapper auto detected
<Schuenemann> it is strange edy didn't
<SlackRat> dont worry about all of them , some are for other sound drivers to work with alsa
<SlackRat> edgy is called edgy for a reason , but it seems this is a common kde bug
<SlackRat> which they hope to replace with 4.0 but getting rid of artswrapper and  arts....thank god
<SlackRat> artsd, imo, sucks
<Schuenemann> still 46%
<Schuenemann> my connection isn't fast
<SlackRat> kmix volumes are up and unmuted?
<Schuenemann> yes
<SlackRat> speakers plugged in?
<SlackRat> volume up/
<Schuenemann> yep
<drew3> Hi Folks I'd like to start fresh with apt-get, But-->>Could not open lock file /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<Schuenemann> that too
<SlackRat> is adept updating kde as well?
<Schuenemann> I don't think so
<SlackRat> rootkits! weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
<Schuenemann> I didn't check exacly what was the update, it was a lot of stuff
<tjz> skreech u here?
<Schuenemann> normal for a new installation
<SlackRat> yeah, i use drake and have to upgrade to drake 6.0.6.1 every time i wanna reinstall
<SlackRat> cause its a three desktop dvd
<SlackRat> takes a while
<Schuenemann> 253 MB
<SlackRat> you could try the test sound , while waiting.......
<SlackRat> see if plays a logon them
<SlackRat> theme
<Schuenemann> I tried, it hanged
<Schuenemann> I'll do it again
<SlackRat> hmn, that shouldnt hang it, unless you changed another setting before it
<Schuenemann> the error message stopped popping, though
<Schuenemann> while I was installed it popped a lot
<Schuenemann> installing*
<SlackRat> or you could google the warning message edgy kde sound
<mlalkaka> hi everyone
<SlackRat> see if its commonly reported
<Schuenemann> I'll let the update end
<SlackRat> yeah, see whats on google in the meantime and the kubuntu or ubuntu forum pages
<mlalkaka> i'm trying to switch from ubuntu to kubuntu. i've installed the kubuntu-desktop package. how do i uninstall all the ubuntu-desktop stuff that i don't need now?
<assasukasse> hi everyone
<assasukasse> is there anyone who has tried both gnome and kde?
<SlackRat> let synaptic remove the pkg ubuntu-desktop
<SlackRat> tho i t will take some pkgs with it no doubt
<SlackRat> hi assaukasse...yes
<assasukasse> SlackRat why u eventually choose kde
<mlalkaka> assasukasse: i have
<assasukasse> mlalkaka same question :D
<assasukasse> im an ubuntu gnome user, but i am not satisfied
<SlackRat> i alsways choose kde, imo its more efficient has more configuration options and is generally a bit faster on most of my machines
<Schuenemann> kde is slower for me
<Schuenemann> but gnome is too ugly
<SlackRat> i tend to agree with torvalds, gnome likes to dumb things down and simplify and it takes your choices away
<assasukasse> i dunno why kde is slower for me...but i don't want to go to xfce
<mlalkaka> do any of you know a way to easily remove all the unnecessary ubuntu-desktop dependencies?
<SlackRat> i depends on your box among other things......but you can tweak a bit for speed but not running unnecessary services
<assasukasse> also, the problem is that i have a laptop centrino 1.4Ghz, with kde im always using more cpu, and more ram, so wasting more batteries
<SlackRat> i wouldnt remove too much outsideo of the -desktop, lots of apps you like may use the Gtk tools that gnome builds on
<juka> guys... which bandwidth limiter should I use? i need something like net-limiter to slow down Linux DC++
<SlackRat> lots of great apps from gnome development.....keep the libs and things they dont take much room
<assasukasse> juka netlimiter doesn't work, they will kick u out
<juka> well... yeah, I figured, but is there anything similar to netlimter?
<mae> how stable is the latest prerelease
<assasukasse> juka they will easily find u are limiting the band and kick you out, they run bot, in 20 mins or less u will be banned...
<SlackRat> start with just removing the gnome-desktop, and see how many pkgs it takes with it before you apply the changes
<morpheus__> shame
<juka> huh?
<juka> i need to limit my download from 8PM till 1AM !!!
<juka> MY download
<assasukasse> ah
<juka> what bot? which band?
<Lynoure> assasukasse: Who are "they"?
<assasukasse> Lynoure most of the time ppl want to limit their upload band on dc++ so the owners of the channel runs bot to check it
<assasukasse> if they catch you with a band limiter they kick u out
<Schuenemann> SlackRat, what is your connection speed?
<assasukasse> but in juka's case maybe no
<juka> this is an internal network
<assasukasse> juka is no option for that in linux dc
<assasukasse> ?
<juka> no, there is no that option
<juka> there is one in StrongDC++ in windows...
<juka> it works like a charm, but here :(
<juka> uh i hate windows :)
<assasukasse> juka then i cant help i have no knowledge of any band limiter in linux
<assasukasse> juka u could try to run strongdc in wine
<juka> :/
<juka> wine?
<assasukasse> yea windows emulation
<juka> win-emulator hm?
<juka> :)
<Tm_T> It's not emulator ;)
<Tm_T> Only interface
<assasukasse> you are right
<juka> uh-huh, and how do i use it?
<assasukasse> wine: Wine Is Not an Emulator
<Tm_T> Just "wine firefox" for example.
<Schuenemann> why would he wine firefox?
<assasukasse> install the package and call the exe by putting wine in front of it
<Tm_T> It was example.
<juka> i have the strong.exe installed on the windows partition
<juka> what should i change it to?
<assasukasse> juka i would do this
<assasukasse> install wine package
<assasukasse> issue wineprefixcreate
<assasukasse> copy the strong installer to your home dire
<assasukasse> issue wine installer.exe from bash
<assasukasse> then follow the info like u were on wine
<assasukasse> windows not wine :D
<juka> um...
<juka> i don't get it 0:)
<juka> i just tried opening the strong.exe by clicking on it, amazing, it didn't work :-o
<assasukasse> juka did u install wine package?
<Schuenemann> it will be amazing if you find a program that works nice with wine
<assasukasse> shareaza works fine
<jhutchins> I run quicken in wine all the time, have for years.
<assasukasse> mirc works perfectly, in fact i am using mirc under wine
<Schuenemann> well, you don't need shareaza
<juka> i'm installing it now
<Schuenemann> mirc perfectly? you're forcing
<juka> actually, downloading
<assasukasse> Schuenemann tell me any G2 apps in linux
<jhutchins> It's a split install, the exe and data are on the server, but it relies in some stuff it installed on my old w95 system, which I mount as wine's C:\.
<juka> 43 megs
<jhutchins> Only issue I have is it always opens on the current desktop instead of the one where I start it.
<assasukasse> Schuenemann i am lucky then, the only problem is that it doesn't minimize to icon and that tab doesn't autocomplete nicknames..
<juka> that's about 20'
<soulrider> heh, this is funny, my webcam works out of the box in linux, but in windoze its a b!tch to install
<assasukasse> juka wine itself is around 10 meg
<jhutchins> soulrider: Welcome to the good side of computing!
<soulrider> lol
<Antonio_Carlos_M> oh tnx
<Antonio_Carlos_M> i did it
<assasukasse> goodnite all, time for me to sleep
<LNX1> hi !
<LNX1> Someone known how to resolv this: When I click on the desktop bar to start an application, this application start often twice
<Schuenemann> aren't you double clicking?
<LNX1> like no
<LNX1> no
<Dr_willis> desktop bar?
<Dr_willis> the panel you mean.?
<LNX1> yes, the bottom bar
<LNX1> ah ! yes
<LNX1> ;)
<Dr_willis> just some times 2 start?
<SlackRat> over zealous  clicker sounds like
<LNX1> yes, often but not each time
<SlackRat> :p
<Dr_willis> try a different mouse - would be my first test
<SlackRat> click gently, its not windows, its more responsive, lol
<LNX1> exemple: I click on Firefox, then 2 firefox start
<LNX1> lol SlackRat ;)
<Dr_willis> ive seen some mice get worn where they do that.
<SlackRat> hmn, that too
<Dr_willis> there may be some 'double click' time out tweaks.. but ive never noticed or needed them
<LNX1> I have seen something about that last week , but don't remember where
<LNX1> It's a real bug
<Schuenemann> on your own computer, maybe?
<Schuenemann> :p
<LNX1> lol
<LNX1> no, I have seen this on website, then it's my time to get this one
<LNX1> ;)
<mae> is feisty stable?
<Schuenemann> SlackRat, this damn update is still at 83%
<SlackRat> rofl
<Schuenemann> no, it will be in april
<LNX1> I'm on feisty now mea.....lol
<Dr_willis> mae,   ive learned it dose NOT pay to be an 'early adopter' :)
<LNX1> but in KDE, panel bar application start twice ;)
<SlackRat> depends on if you wanna test....
<SlackRat> or just get work done..... :-P
<mae> Dr_willis: lol
<Schuenemann> anyone using KDE 3.5.6?
<xenol> i got problem turning off pc from kmenu. i can shut down using konsole. i have ati card and got after defpots =vga=791. this  helped me last time but after reinstall it doesnt works more :( any ideas?
<xenol> i got problem turning off pc from kmenu. i can shut down using konsole. i have ati card and got after defpots =vga=791. this  helped me last time but after reinstall it doesnt works more :( any ideas?
<Dr_willis> defpots?
<xenol> line 84 in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<xenol> defplotions or smth like that
<Dr_willis> the vga= options in the grub/framebuffer - shoudent have anything to do with the shutdown stuff
<xenol> hmm helped me last time but now it doesnt :(
<Dr_willis> what about the KDM screen? can you shutdown from there.
* Dr_willis is guessing somthing ELSE helped you last time
<xenol> yes
* SlackRat is guessing the doc is right
<xenol> Dr_willis: no i cant shutdown from kdm
<SlackRat> have you enabled power management?
<Dr_willis> what happens if ypu try to shutdown?
<xenol> well if u mean k menu - log out - turn off
<Dr_willis> i mean the KDM login screen
<xenol> Dr_willis: screen goes black and nothing else
<knubbe> is ther any special package needed to play dvd-movies? ive tried now with mplayer, gxine, vlc and kaffeine.
<SlackRat> libdvdcss
<SlackRat> w32 codecs
<Dr_willis> so the drives run for a bit.. X dies.. and the screen goes black/hangs? dosent power off.
<SlackRat> libdvdread
<xenol> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<xenol> yes doesnt power off
<Dr_willis> what does power it off then?
<SlackRat> theres an unofficial package called easyubuntu that never gave me trouble
<SlackRat> downloads your codecs etc
<Dr_willis> SlackRat,  you are one of the few then.. :)
<SlackRat> but download ur own java.....
<xenol> Dr_willis: nothing screen is black and cooler is working
<SlackRat> Dr_willis: what usually happpens when people use it?
<xenol> hdd is turned off
<xenol> as everything
<Dr_willis> xenol,  you said earlier you could power 'off' when using the konsole
<knubbe> SlackRat: hmm, ok
<xenol> Dr_willis: sry yes but only from konsole using sudo poweroff/halt -h
<Dr_willis> you could edit the kdm program to use that as its power off command/halt command.
<Dr_willis> but id think thats what it is using now.
<xenol> where can i see it?
<Dr_willis> i though  the menus had some system/perferances/login manager icon.
<Dr_willis> that let you set some things.. you need to enable the 'administrator mode' button. or go hardcore and edit the kdmrc file. (but thats overkill)
<xenol> i am confused
<Dr_willis> the kdm tool may be an optional package
<Dr_willis> !find kdm
<ubotu> Found: kde-kdm-themes, kdmtheme, kdm
<SlackRat> knubbe, check out the forums, google etc for enabling dvd playback, ubuntu doesnt provide illegal codecs.....or......if you like risk, try easy ubuntu, works for me, but its not supported and has caused some folks headaches
<xenol> i need to install kdm or what?
<Dr_willis> the KDM configuration tool.. may or may not be installed by default.
<Dr_willis> I tend to install EVERYTHING... and then some
<xenol> hmm so sudo apt-get install kdm?
<Dr_willis> try 'kdmtheme'
<Dr_willis> kdm IS installed.
<xenol> !kdmtheme
<ubotu> kdmtheme: theme manager for KDM. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2-1 (edgy), package size 100 kB, installed size 264 kB
<SlackRat> its know as hoarding doc, i do the same thing
<SlackRat> lol
<Dr_willis> system admin --> Loginmanager and "kdm theme manager"
<Dr_willis> are 2 tools i see.
<knubbe> SlackRat: ive installed easyubuntu now
<xenol> Dr_willis: u mean system settings?
<knubbe> SlackRat: however, the window  starts loading and then it just "disappears". classic kubuntu problem.
<Dr_willis> I put that Wrench/panel app- on the panel that lets me get to my settings faster.. :) the 'new' layout is garbage. :) heh
<SlackRat> it will take awhile , choose what you need for the moment.....i think it has a tendency, like syanptic to get the wrong java....blackhawk java or somesuch, better off getting java from the java people
<Dr_willis> look for it... is all i can say. my system is so tweaked.
<xenol> Dr_willis: where can i find it?
<Dr_willis> Look in your menus
<SlackRat> but get the codecs for dvd mpeg playback etc
<Dr_willis> I ALWAYS add the 'settings' panel applet to my panel..
<xenol> Dr_willis: got it too and got login manager
<Dr_willis> its under System Admin --> Login Manager
<Dr_willis> the shutdown tab
<Dr_willis> gives the commands it uses to do the different things.
<xenol> yea i see what do i need to do?
<SlackRat> then find the forum pages on dvd playback, do you have vlc installed?
<Dr_willis> look explore... perhaps set it to use that command that works...
<Dr_willis> it works for me.. so how do i know what you need. :)
<SlackRat> it comes with alot of its own codecs included
<SlackRat> and mplayer has an optional codec pack as well
<xenol> Dr_willis:  well if i want to use poweroff i need it with sudo
<Dr_willis> halt command here = /sbin/halt
<knubbe> SlackRat: ok, im installing all the codecs easyubuntu has to offer
<Dr_willis> xenol,  these commands are what KDM runs.. you dont need to use 'sudo' with them.
<SlackRat> halt shouldnt be restricted to root permission
<Dr_willis> you are tellking kdm what commands to use
<xenol> oh i will try then brb
<Dr_willis> whats odd - is that you got one command that works.. but the defaults are not working. I though  they were using the same command.
<SlackRat> god this room is so much better ...... i may never go into that gnomish room again....heh
<Dr_willis> heh heh
* Dr_willis restricts the options on SlackRat 's system.. to make it more 'user friendly'
<SlackRat> lol
<Ademan> anyone who uses ktorrent, in the queue manager the higher a torrent is the higher priority... right?
<SlackRat> i used to consider all the deskops under ubuntu, but almost wiped it to install etch because of all the chatter and obnoxiousness in the U  channels and forums
<Dr_willis> Que manager? wheres that at?
<SlackRat> anyone who's anyone uses K-ubuntu, lmao
<Dr_willis> i got a 'downloads tab'
<SlackRat> download this
<SlackRat> :-P
<xenol> Dr_willis: same prob
<SlackRat> i can see the spanish fork now...Quebunutu
<Schuenemann> SlackRat, finally ended
<SlackRat> the update?
<Dr_willis> xenol,  so 'halt' works when you 'sudo halt' and powers down.. but  the same command when ran by kdm dosent?
<SlackRat> ok, add those alsa packages
<xenol> Dr_willis: no
<Schuenemann> hold on, it's installing now hehe
<SlackRat> and you might want to try getting the test sound first and changing your sound drivers in kde first to see if one 'just works'......make sure, if you want them to go to system notifications and check play all sounds, as well
<SlackRat> but if it doesnt work, run the alsaconf utility
<Schuenemann> ok
<SlackRat> cause something in your update may have already fixed it, but it usually doesnt hurt to have the alsa tools onboard
<xenol> Dr_willis: where should i look for help and will this fkn bug be repaired in feisty?
<Ademan> Dr_willis: the gear thing with QM written on it (in red and green)
<Dr_willis> xenol,  no idea.. its not a bug for most people.. somthing seems real real real odd with your system however. what command do you use that actually powers off the box?
<xenol> Dr_willis: i use sudo poweroff
<Dr_willis> xenol,  tell kdm to use the poweroff command then?
<Dr_willis> poweroff = halt -p  from what i just read..
<Dr_willis> and halt -p is the default option for 'halt'
<xenol> Dr_willis: it is set by default
<Dr_willis> you could 'suid' the  poweroff command.. but thats getting dirty
<Dr_willis> then ANYONE could power off the box with the poweroff command.
<xenol> it is set
<xenol> to everyone
<xenol> only remote is for root
<SlackRat> which is kde default i thought....
<Schuenemann> SlackRat, it always freezes when I click 'test'
<SlackRat> then dont click test anymore
<Schuenemann> this sucks
<SlackRat> heh
<SlackRat> kill it
<Dr_willis> xenol,  i mean at a lower level.. you are right.. it SHOULD be able to do it.. so this is all weird.
<Schuenemann> I did
<SlackRat> run alsaconf
<versus> salut tout le monde
<xenol> Dr_willis: in kde channel said it is  bug of ubuntu
<Dr_willis> you could try the command    " sudo chmod +s  $(which poweroff) "           BUT thgat
<Schuenemann> sudo: alsaconf: command not found
<Dr_willis> xenol,  its a bug that seems rather rare then.
<versus> what's de chan of kubuntu french ?
<SlackRat> did you install alsa-utils etc
<SlackRat> ?
<Dr_willis> xenol,  check the kubuntu wiki/forums - ive never seen anyone else with this issue.
<Schuenemann> nope
<Schuenemann> utils and base?
<xenol> xenol: weird is it works for me on dapper but not on edgy
<SlackRat> its a bug in edgy maybe.....dapper works fine
<xenol> Dr_willis: have already tried not many ppl have same problem
<Schuenemann> I already have the latest alsa-utils
<premier_> hello.  I have a kde system and I want to experiment with gnome.  How can I install it without worrying about destroying my data?
<Dr_willis> install ubuntu-desktop premier_
<Dr_willis> you can pick what one to log into from the kdm screen
<SlackRat> how many alsa pkgs did you install?
<xenol> and i got advice to use vga=791 after deftplotions or whatever is that thing called and it helped
<Schuenemann> none, I already had alsa-utils
<SlackRat> install a few alsa packages
<xenol> well  Dr_willis does kernel settings have something to do with poweroff
<xenol> ?
<premier_> Dr_willis, so no worries about data loss?
<SlackRat> one of them has the alsaconf set up tool
<versus> anyone can say me what's the french channel ?
<xenol> !fr
<Schuenemann> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<SlackRat> alsa-drivers....etc
<versus> merci
<SlackRat> and run it as sudo
<versus> thanks
<Dr_willis> xenol,  theres a LOT of settings to do with it.. but  the command does work.. then it dosent for another user (kdm) that 'chmod +s' thing i gave earlier should fix it for all users.
<Schuenemann> he begs for mercy
<Dr_willis> premier_,  what data? the users /home is not affected.. you are just installing more packages
<SlackRat> sometimes it takes a day or two to get sound right on a cranky system
<Dr_willis> premier_,  you are making it too complex. :)
<premier_> okay, sorry.
<SlackRat> isnt linux fun??
<Schuenemann> nope
<Dr_willis> It pays to buy good hardware. :)
<xenol> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dr_willis> My Audigy 2zs works gr8 :)
<Schuenemann> well, even on this crappy hardware dapper worked fine
<premier_> My computer hasnt been booting down properly.  When it logs out of my username, it stalls on a black screen for a long time; sometimes it wont stop and I have to crash it
<Schuenemann> so it's not my hardwakre
<Schuenemann> ware*
<premier_> alt-ctrl-backspace doesnt work
<xenol> i dont believe that if my HW was working great on dapper wont work great on edgy
<SlackRat> which is why, where ubuntu is concerned, i dont upgrade so easily
<SlackRat> bugs take months to work out, then , hey, new release
<xenol> afaik what differs edgy from dapper is software updates
<Dr_willis> xenol,  did you 'upgrade' or do a clean reinstall?
<xenol> clean reinstall
<Schuenemann> SlackRat, it was released in october!
<SlackRat> also dapper was meant to be more stable and longer supported
<SlackRat> its still based on debian unstable snapshots
<SlackRat> i may try feisty in march
<Schuenemann> I just got the stupid error message again
<SlackRat> late march
<la> today is new year
<xenol> Dr_willis: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6479/
<SlackRat> can you change to OpenSoundSystem instead of the autodetect??
<xenol> Dr_willis: see line 84-90
<SlackRat> yes la, year of the pig
<Schuenemann> I changed to alsa
<la> and what was last year ?
<SlackRat> now go to sound notificiations and click on play ALL sounds
<xenol> Dr_willis: wat should i try cause i getting really upset for this
<Dr_willis> xenol,  the vga options do not have any affect on the powering down.. you COULD use the   optins to disable framebuffer and perhaps see some error log messages
<la> it's good year
<xenol> Dr_willis: do u want to see my logs?
<SlackRat> apply to all apps, trun on all
<Dr_willis> xenol,  you are talkign to some one who has linux box's with 4+ month of uptimes - i dont really worry about having to hit the power button to power one down.
<SlackRat> try and play one of the sounds right below it
<SlackRat> actions/playa sound
<xenol> Dr_willis: well i cannot sleep when my PC is making noise although it  has only 30 DB
<Dr_willis> xenol,  could try changing the line   # defoptions=vga=791 quiet splash           to  # defoptions= nofb onquiet nosplash
<la> why it's so difficult to instal anything ?
<Dr_willis> and rerun the grub-install and see if you can get some error messages
<Dr_willis> when you boot/shutdown
<robi_> i like kubuntu
<xenol> Dr_willis: i love u
<xenol> Dr_willis: rly love u
<Dr_willis> oops 'noquiet' not onquiet
<xenol> Dr_willis: the prob is
<Schuenemann> SlackRat, no sound
<xenol> i didnt do grub-update
<Dr_willis> nofb disables the framebuffer.. that way you should see some more info
<SlackRat> logout, then log back into kde
<xenol> and need to shutdown/reboot pc
<Schuenemann> ok
<SlackRat> or reboot
<xenol> Dr_willis: how can i update grub plx?
<Dr_willis>   # defoptions= nofb noquiet nosplash   - and rerun updategrub
<xenol> Dr_willis: sudo apt-get update grub ?
<Dr_willis> or edit the  other lines and change those options
<xenol> Dr_willis: i know w here is prob now
<Dr_willis> you HAVE grub installed..
<xenol> forgot to do grub update after changins settings :(
<Dr_willis> if that vga=thing IS the fix/problem - thats realy realy really weird...
<SlackRat> you dont update grub, you update lilo
<Dr_willis> you got your menu.lst very configured it seems
<Dr_willis> depending on how you do 'things' to it - you may or may not need to run update-grub
<xenol> Dr_willis: hmm wat u mean? it is good or bad?
<Dr_willis> xenol,  someone commented out most of the entrys... was that you?
<florent_> bonjour
<xenol> Dr_willis: yes
<SlackRat> you mean touching grub in its bathing suit areas?
<reldruh> hello. I'm about to try building kde on my own for the first time using the Konstruct script and was wondering if it fetches all the dependencies it needs or if that has be done manually prior to running it.
<SlackRat> dunno reldruh, never used the Konstruct......
<Dr_willis> could change your one entry to read     /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-11-generic root=/dev/hdb3 ro quiet splash vga=791
<Dr_willis> and see if that works..
<Dr_willis> or perhaps... better
<SlackRat> have more trust in apt
<Dr_willis> could change your one entry to read     /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-11-generic root=/dev/hdb3 ro quiet nofb nosplash vga=791
<reldruh> SlackRat: me neither, and all I find on the devnew page about it is: Some basic libraries and some other libraries enabling additional functionality are not included in "Konstruct", http://www.kde.org/info/requirements/3.5.php lists them.
<reldruh> but there's a good 50 packages listed there
<jarn> Where are the KDM themes?
<SlackRat> i prefer not to build Open Office or KDE if i can help it
<Dr_willis> jarn,  theres a few in the repos not installed by default.. or go to kde-look.org and get some
<Dr_willis> !kdmtheme
<SlackRat> though i suppose i might try dpkg -i kde-*
<ubotu> kdmtheme: theme manager for KDM. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2-1 (edgy), package size 100 kB, installed size 264 kB
<Dr_willis> be sure to install the kdmtheme tool also.
<jarn> Dr_willis: No, where are they stored on the hard drive.
<jarn> Dr_willis: The ones that come with it.
<reldruh> SlackRat: I've always been curious what it's like from scratch. I've tried gentoo a few times and it was just a little bit too complicated. I'm going to do a fresh install for feisty, so now's the time to try it
<Dr_willis> jarn,  ohh. NOW you clarify :)
<Dr_willis> jarn,  try 'locate NameOfATheme' ?
<SlackRat> go for it, its not as bad as gentoo cause its not gonna compile everything
<SlackRat> that could take days
<SlackRat> it just has to install all the core bits in the right order
<Dr_willis> im not sure where they get installed to.. fire up the package manager and see where the files  are at in the package.
<reldruh> SlackRat: I'm aware :-) I got close enough with gentoo to realize what a mistake that was. I'd like to use this script, but I odn't know if I have to install all these dependencies first
<SlackRat> kinda curius to see how the script works myself, for future reference
<SlackRat> it should all be in the kde pkg, what you need
<reldruh> well if it works well enough to get me back here I'll let you know :-)
<SlackRat> cool, heh
<xenol> Dr_willis: plz can u gimme  a link i pasted u ? my menu.lst was changed after update-grub
<xenol> and it now works
<SlackRat> read the docs before hand tho
<reldruh> SlackRat: thts' what I'm doing now, but I still have some questions I'm trying to get answered
<xenol> SlackRat:  u need somewhere up the link i pasted to dr_willis plz? can u paste it again to me s ince i rebooted and i dont see it *lazy to write menu.lst again* :X thx
<SlackRat> how far up?
<xenol> hmm just scroll up mayb 50-60 lines
<xenol> plz
<xenol> SlackRat:  hmm?
<SlackRat> k. now what am i doing with it?
<xenol> just paste a link
<xenol> plz
<SlackRat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6479/
<xenol> thx
<jose> HOLA
<SlackRat> first time i saw the Konstruct pkg install was in Suse, so it shouldnt cause too many problems
<SlackRat> and you can always try a dpkg -i install with a wildcard
<SlackRat> itll install the whole folder
#kubuntu 2008-02-11
<[mfk]> thank you with that link, i've seen the image of the installation/disinstallation of Wubi (700mb) so i've thinked, I've simply moved the file to the trash!!! but i haven't disinstalled it!
<[mfk]> really thanks :)
<unagi> does anyone know how to take raw data from a gps and plot it out in google maps?
<ignoramus> [mfk]: on behalf of all who helped - no problem.
<[mfk]> so what do you suggest for the next installation? Manual or what? I believe i have to read the link you pasted me previuosly about the Breezy loaded on external USB drive
<ignoramus> [mfk]: well, i'd suggest Kubuntu, naturally ;)
<[mfk]> oh yes of course, Kubuntu :) but i was asking if make the installation manually or throught the gui
<ignoramus> [mfk]: let me ask you a question - how do you set a message for when you leave the irc server?
<ignoramus> [mfk]: manual, because you may run into issues installing an OS onto an HDD which you cannot boot from.  Just to be safe
<unagi> does anyone here use gps with ubuntu?
<[mfk]> ignoramus: i don't know, i've installed this IRC opensource client called Bersirc IRC Client 2.2.14 about 5 minutes before entering here, why?
<mixed> how do I find out information in my computer, like the CPU/MEM KDE SuSE style?
<oloughlin75> Does 8.04 come with KDE4 or do you have to install it?
<mixed> I meant to say how do I find out information about my computer? CPU/Mem/distro installed etc
<ignoramus> [mfk]: cause when you left, it said this: "<-- [mfk] has left this server ("Yummy, like ircing on a cake! [ http://www.bersirc.org/ - Open Source IRC ]")."
<[mfk]> unagi : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1808141 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219463
<[mfk]> dunno but i believe you can simply try //quit blah blah blah
<ignoramus> [mfk]: that works :P
<[mfk]> eeheh yes :)
<sub[t]rnl> mixed➜ /proc/ will have your information. i.e cat /proc/cpuinfo , also look to lshw,lspci,df -h,free -m.  kinfocenter for a gui
<[mfk]> okay i've to go to bed here 1.07
<[mfk]> (a.m.)
<[mfk]> thank you all for the help
<ignoramus> sub[t]rnl: crap, i never knew about kinfocenter before!  Where in the menu is it, or can it only be accessed via terminal or Run command?
<[mfk]> ignoramus: i will follow you suggestion about the manual installation (for the USB bootup trouble). However i'm going to read the thread i've printed about loading Kubuntu on external USB drive
<ignoramus> [mfk]: good luck to you, kind sir
<mixed> sub[t]rnl, thanks for the info, I don't see anything similar to I think is :/sysinfo on SuSE, I'll figure it out later, thanks, im outie
<sub[t]rnl> not sure, most apps I access via cli and suspend into background.  It could be in the kmenu
<[mfk]> goodnight!
<unagi> i cant seem to get gpsdrive to work
<unagi> i cant get it to zoom out
<unagi> at least i now know u have to gpsd /dev/ to get it to work
<oloughlin75> Does konquerer work with gmail.
<oloughlin75> ?
<bobleny> How do I determine the amount of RAM currentlly installed on my computer?
<snarkster> bobleny: open a konsole and type free
<bobleny> free?
<snarkster> yah free
<Doctor_Nick> ugh
<Doctor_Nick> i closed the names window by accident in konversation
<Doctor_Nick> how do i open it up again
<snarkster> Doctor_Nick: ctrl+h
<Doctor_Nick> too late, figured it out
<Doctor_Nick> :)
<snarkster> good for you
<snarkster> :)
<bobleny> snarkster, the part of the out put that says, "used", is that the amount of RAM that my system is using?
<snarkster> yup
<snarkster> if you want more information use man free and it will explain it all to you
<mefisto__> error when trying to start konqueror or kaffeine: Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/i386/dl-machine.h: 550: elf_machine_rel_relative: Assertion `((reloc->r_info) & 0xff) == 8' failed!
<snarkster> you can open konq and type man:/free
<snarkster> mefisto__: thats not good
<bobleny> snarkster, I just installed a new memory chip, and according to the, "used part", I am using more ram than I had before???
<snarkster> bobleny: rightyou just upgraded memory right?
<mefisto__> snarkster: can you suggest something? or hint at what is causing the error?
<bobleny> Correct...
<oloughlin75> How do I get .wma to play? 95% of my library is wma
<snarkster> bobleny: if you just upgraded adding more momory then you will use more memory automatically
<bobleny> snarkster: lol... How?
<snarkster> mefisto__: nope if it breaks like that I usually just re-install
<sub[t]rnl> bobleny➜ gnu/linux tries to cache and buffer as much memory as possible.  It does this to be more efficient.  the line you'll want to pay attention too from free -m is the buffers/cache line, to get a grasp on what is "actually" available
<snarkster> bobleny: did you install more memory?
<bobleny> snarkster: Yes.
<snarkster> bobleny: see sub[t]rnl statement
<mefisto__> snarkster: is it possible that memory-intensive tasks (encoding a dvd) could cause this? (I'm hoping everything will be ok when the encode is finished)
<snarkster> yah that could be.. your using alot of memory right now
<mefisto__> snarkster: well that's something to hope for
<oloughlin75> How do I get amarok to play wma's?
<bobleny> sub[t]rnl: So, your saying that on the, "-/+ buffers/cache:", under used, that is how much ram I am actually using?
<sub[t]rnl> yup
<FrauHansen> hi guys. is there a command to switch between virtual desktops, so that i can use it with xbindkeys?
<bobleny> sub[t]rnl: Does windows do that?
<sub[t]rnl> if linux needs more memory that it has free after cache and buffering, it will let go of some of the buffer
<sub[t]rnl> bobleny➜ not as well as linux does, no.  trust me, its a feature
<snarkster> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<snarkster> FrauHansen: are you kde3 or kde4
<FrauHansen> kde3
<oloughlin75> ubotu i install the restricted already
<snarkster> FrauHansen: look in settings your find what your looking for
<snarkster> oloughlin75: ubotu is a bot
<FrauHansen> snarkster: kde4 installed as well, but just to check progress from time to time
<oloughlin75> snarkster: I installed the restricted already
<bobleny> sub[t]rnl: would you happen to know about how much RAM the average Ubuntu  user uses?
<snarkster> oloughlin75: what does amarok say when you try to play the file
<oloughlin75> No decoder found
<oloughlin75> no availible decoder
<sub[t]rnl> bobleny➜ no sir
<sub[t]rnl> bobleny➜ sudo apt-get htop, and use it to monitor memory usage, if your looking for hogs and trying to slim your system.
<crimsun> I recommend exmap instead.
<bobleny> OK, thanks!
<theunixgeek> How do I connect objects in Kivio?
<dmitrig01> Hey everyone
<oloughlin75> hey
<Tw|sT> :)
<dmitrig01> I have a Dell dimension XPS that I want to install kubuntu on.  Which version of kubuntu do I stick on it (intel x64 or amd)
<dmitrig01> ?
<biovore> intel 64 is AMD64  there the same thing.
<mejymejy> i am trying a gutsy install on an amd64 with an nvidia fx 5200 and getting a freeze up after initial bootup... i think it is the vcard
<RoboCop> any debian repository that can install 'inspircd' on *buntu ?
<mejymejy> ive read some similar problems on posts, but didnt find a solution...
<sub[t]rnl> mejymejy➜ try an alternate cd and text mode.
<biovore> disable the splash
<mejymejy> yeah i used the alternate install
<sub[t]rnl> ah, then read biovore
<snarkster> im not sure but cant you use the -vga switch
<mejymejy> everything went ok... then booting up gets to the end of the status bar loader and freezes
<Chris2048> Tips on wiping a hdd, that doesn't work - bass speaker?
<snarkster> are you sure it freezes
<mejymejy> yeah ive tried cntrl alt f1, cntrl alt <-
<mejymejy> etc
<biovore> some nvidia graphics cards are not complatiable with the framebuffer stuff on ubuntu.. need to disable the quite splash.
<unagi> anyone know how to get gps data into google earth?
<snarkster> hmm google earth doesnt even run on my ocmputer
<snarkster> computer
<sub[t]rnl> well, if you see the splash screen and a moving progress bar, then it will be ok.  If it doesn't do anything after the progress bar, it sounds like kdm isn't getting loaded due to a bad xorg.conf
<snarkster> there is no easy way to get 3d acceleration support on my laptop
<mejymejy> actually, i am using gnome... sorry... the ubuntu channel is crammed
<snarkster> oh cant help you then. :)
<mejymejy> but i get a black screen with the logo and then sometimes it makes it to the orangy one, but nothing will come up
<mejymejy> hehe
<snarkster> gnome leaves a bad taste in my mouth
<mejymejy> why would you suggest kde?
<mejymejy> i havent used it in a long time...
<snarkster> i dont suggest kde.. :)
<snarkster> I just love kde and thats what i use..
<mejymejy> ah
<mejymejy> fair enough
<oloughlin75> KDE4 is freakishly large
<snarkster> yah
<snarkster> but its nice
<mejymejy> so you think disabling theh splah will help?
<mejymejy> thats in xorg.conf right?
<oloughlin75> windows take up too much space on my tiny screen -.-
<snarkster> after updating it it works alot better.
<biovore> splash is in grub.conf
<biovore> is a kernel option
<mejymejy> oh right thx
<biovore> basicly in grub.. delete the quite splash and replace with verbose.. then the kernel will boot text mode
<RoboCop> someone asked me. i have a laptop  HP pavilion DV9575eo. Had windows vista installed on it... have installed Ubuntu now... things works fine.. except the graphics isnt very good really.. movies has less details than on windows vista. is there a way to check for a driver via the interface or do i have to go look manually. is there a auto-detect plug-and-play thingy or something.
<sub[t]rnl> s/grub.conf/menu.list
<oloughlin75> How do I play wma on Amarok? It is telling me that there is no decoder availible, and I have installed the restricted
<snarkster> oloughlin75: need to add the medibuntu repo and get the win32 codecs
<biovore> some wma have DRM on them that can't play on anything but microsoft approved devices
<oloughlin75> My files arent DRMed
<oloughlin75> they were playing on PCLinux
<oloughlin75> my mp3s work - but only like 10% of my library are mp3s
<biovore> probably missing a xine library or something..
<biovore> amarok uses xine as its backend.. (If I am not mistaken)
<oloughlin75> do you know what library it might be/>?
<sub[t]rnl> oloughlin75➜ w32codecs is the package your after
<oloughlin75> "used by other packes... might be obsolete...
<biovore> I think w32codecs is in on of the media ubuntu repos..
<sub[t]rnl> !info w32codecs
<ubotu> Package w32codecs does not exist in gutsy
<oloughlin75> lol
<frank23> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<frank23> w32codecs is in medibuntu
<oloughlin75> thanks
<oloughlin75> how do you install .deb?
<sub[t]rnl> sudo dpkg -i
<frank23> sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<oloughlin75> nvm you just open the file
<frank23> or right-click it and there's an option
<oloughlin75> so simple!
<frank23> yep
<oloughlin75> YEAH! Thanks for the help everyone :) Iv got my wireless, mouse, and music all working now :)
<Daisuke_Ido> and it just gets better from here
<oloughlin75> lol
<oloughlin75> this is the only distro that my function keys work -- some of them at least
<oloughlin75> volume down and mute work, but volume up only goes to 12%
<oloughlin75> the play pause stop next and prev work which is what i missed from windows
<Daisuke_Ido> i have to wonder: do the people that come by here to get help represent a real cross-section of all *buntu users?  if so, then *buntu has a long way to go, but it's getting there.
<oloughlin75> I think the people who come here have to know how to get here :/
<mefisto__> how can I get a list of what has recently been installed/removed by apt, adept, etc?
<biovore> dpkg -l will show all installed packages..
<biovore> I think there is a apt log somewhere as well
<oloughlin75> I love KDE
<sub[t]rnl> mefisto__➜ /var/log/dpkg.log
<sub[t]rnl> oloughlin75➜ :> me 2
<mefisto__> thanks sub[t]rnl
<reaperdragon> is there any software for cdma phones like version or alltel. I mean it would be great to know if there islinux software that will work with cdma phones
<sub[t]rnl> for using them as a modem? like wvdial?
<oloughlin75> I had a windows program for motorola phones on windows
<reaperdragon> no
<reaperdragon> like txting and stuff
<reaperdragon> there software for other types of phones on kubuntu but not for cdma phones
<sub[t]rnl> not sure
<FaiDillinGer> anyone knows how to install xen for kubuntu 7.10 ?
<Daisuke_Ido> !find xen
<ubotu> Found: libxen3.1, libxen3.1-dev, aide-xen, autopkgtest-xenlvm, dtc-xen (and 114 others)
<Daisuke_Ido> !info xen
<ubotu> Package xen does not exist in gutsy
<oloughlin75> Is there a way to get gmail to work with konqueror? I would rather not get firefox just for mail
<frank23> FaiDillinGer: there is a ubuntu-xen-desktop package
<FaiDillinGer> will it work on kubuntu too ?
<Daisuke_Ido> and xen-utils-common replaced plain old xen
<sub[t]rnl> oloughlin75➜ konqueror -> tools -> change browser identity
<frank23> FaiDillinGer: yeah ubuntu and kubuntu can run all the same programs
<sub[t]rnl> i use other -> firefox, and it works well.
<oloughlin75> thanks sub[t]rnl
<oloughlin75> now to find a good background :)
<george_> cheguevon
<Daisuke_Ido> that was random
<mojosound> I am dualbooting xp and kubuntu.  Is there a way to use virtualization to run the current xp install through kubuntu?
<cprmpt> what is a good program for monitoring system resources usage?
<sub[t]rnl> not a current install, that I'm aware of
<biovore> vmware might.. its kinda ify though..
<frank23> mojosound: i think that is possible but really not recommended. windows has to survive the shock of booting under completely new (virtual) hardware
<frank23> mojosound: I never tried it
<tzanger> how does one make an initrd for a custom kernel?  I thought it was mkinitrd
<tzanger> (good evening, by the way :-)
<mojosound> just a though - don't really want to boot back to windows
<biovore> yes mkinitrd is the command
<FaiDillinGer> is xen the best virtualisation software for kubuntu ?
<sub[t]rnl> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<flami> Hi after a while of searching I found that i pretty much have this bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bug/41955
<frank23> FaiDillinGer: I've only used vmware and virtualbox they both work well
<cprmpt> Is there a package that has graphical system resources monitoring?
<flami> anyone have an idea of solveing it ?
<FaiDillinGer> ok frank23
<frank23> FaiDillinGer: and you can get them with the package manager
<cprmpt> oh right, and is KDE4 any good?  I havent tried it yet
<flami> cprmpt, well i lacks a lot of software at the moment
<cprmpt> well, does kdevelop work under it?
<biovore> kdevelop is kde3
<cprmpt> so no.
<frank23> cprmpt: I just let others struggle with KDE 4.0 and will really try it when 4.1 gets out
<biovore> well it will run.. but I don't think it setup uet for KDE4 development
<flami> well itll work , but youll pretty much end up filling the gaps with kde3 apps
<tzanger> hmm
<oloughlin75> MASSIVE icons and stuff in KDE4
<flami> speaking of kde3 ... its driving me crazy
<flami> (looky uppy ;) )
<oloughlin75> why?
<flami> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bug/41955 <- got hit by that
<flami> I must be missing something ... but cant figure out what
<flami> I can use it as root
<flami> maybe i have some premission problem ?
<tzanger> wow apt-file says yaird's the only kubunutu package that gives me mkinird, and it's really poor, yikes
<poste-5> hi
<apollon> lolo
<apollon> hi lerissa
<dgrant> I can't seem to rip from dvd anymore, my dvd does not show up as a list of titles, it shows the VIDEO_TS directory instead. Anyone else have this problem?
<frank23> dgrant: what do you use to rip a dvd?
<oloughlin75> Library files for "libpython2.5.so" not found in paths.
<oloughlin75> I cant modify my monitor settings, what should i do?
<dgrant> frank23: oops I should have said that this is in k3b
<dgrant> frank23: I can use dvd::rip no problem but dvd::rip does not allow me to transcode many titles on the dvd at once.
<dgrant> frank23: k3b is nice because it does the whole dvd in one shot
<Xbehave> is there a way to automatically run a script when in range of a wireless network? i.e i connect then i run VPN script automatically]
<frank23> dgrant: I've never used k3b to rip a dvd. I always use k9copy
<frank23> oloughlin75: how are you trying to modify monitor settings?
<dgrant> frank23: can that encode to divx or xvid?
<dgrant> frank23: I thought that was specialized to go from an 8Gig DVD to a 4Gig DVD
<oloughlin75> System settings -> Monitor and Display
<frank23> dgrant: I think i used it to transcode
<Dr_willis> ive used that dvd::rip befor. and Mythtv.
<Dr_willis> but those are just front ends
<frank23> oloughlin75: you could make sure that the python2.5 package is installed but it should already be installed
<oloughlin75> sudo apt-get install python2.5?
<oloughlin75> already newest version :/
<mefisto__> dgrant: yes, k9copy can copy/shrink a dvd, or rip to a file, and you can tweak the encoding to output in different formats
<ubuntu> Hey guys I need big help.. I installed windows XP on a seperate partition on the same drive as Linux was on, and now I cant access Linux
<frank23> !recover
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recover - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<frank23> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<frank23> ubuntu: try that link
<ubuntu> thanks
<tarin> anyone know anything about installing the server version of gutsy
<frank23> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?highlight=%28recover%29#head-bf3232f10ddf1b078de064622ccbb25225cdb3c0
<Xbehave> !find libXm
<frank23> i think that is the section you need
<ubotu> Found: libruby1.8, libxml++2.6-dev, libxml++2.6-doc, libxml++2.6c2a, libxml-commons-resolver1.1-java (and 122 others)
<Xbehave> !find libXm.so.3
<ubotu> Package/file libxm.so.3 does not exist in gutsy
<Xbehave> !find libXm.so
<ubotu> Package/file libxm.so does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_willis> /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2.6.30
<Dr_willis> i see no  just 'libxm'
<frank23> libxm might be in libmotif3
<tarin> anyone know anything about installing the server version of gutsy
<frank23> tarin: I never tried it but what's your problem?
<tarin> well everything is command line until i can get an internet connection to work so that i can install kde
<frank23> yeah
<momal> Hey I am having trouble getting audio working after few package updates the other day here is the info on my problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=692884
<tarin> problem is i keep getting a sendamail error when i try to access the net interfaces to setup the eth0
<fumanchu> tarin, i think the server version comes without kde or whatever and you shouldn't install it .. that's because you don't need it in a server..
<tarin> yeah i know but im not very good in the command line yet
<tarin> im still fairly new to linux
<fumanchu> why don't install the regular version then..
<frank23> tarin: you could install kubuntu first then install the ubuntu-server package if you just want to try things out
<tarin> i am going to be running a webserver
<fumanchu> you can have the webserver anyway..
<tarin> i know i can but i want to use an actual server version
<JKUbuntu> hello people
<mefisto__> hello?
<brian_> Hey I am trying to copy files from my root hard drive to my back up hard drive but it is telling me "Access is denied"
<MrJoey> Make sure you're doing it as superuser, for one thing
<brian_> I believe I am
<brian_> I am doing it as root
<MrJoey> For instance, in the terminal, sudo su, then cp -r old_files /media/something/backup_files
<MrJoey> Also, type mount
<MrJoey> and make sure that rw is one of the options on the target drive
<MrJoey> If you're writing to NTFS, you may run into trouble because NTFS write support is quite new
<brian_> It's just ext3
<MrJoey> Mount should give you listings, one of which might be:  /dev/sdb3 on /media/sdb3 type ext3 (rw)
<MrJoey> I mean 'mount
<MrJoey> '
<MrJoey> If it says (ro), you won't be able to write to it
<brian_> ?? Its mounted is /proc
<brian_> What does that mean?
<MrJoey> Well, there's other stuff, too
<MrJoey> /dev/sda2 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<MrJoey> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev
<MrJoey> ..
<MrJoey> That's what my 'mount' starts with
<brian_> hmm
<MrJoey> Look for the destination device in there
<needhelp> hi, what is needed for my apps to auto send an email? eg: bacula..
<Tinason> is it possible to resize the superkaramba themes? (without editing the .theme files manually)
<needhelp> !bsmtp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bsmtp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rkroetch> I just reinstalled Kubuntu 7.1 and fully upgraded. Now whenever I do anything but update with apt (or adept naturally) I get a segfault
<rkroetch> sudo apt-get check; Reading package lists... Done; Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<rkroetch> Any suggestions?
<Lari^^> a
<Lari^^> Absurdo oi coco! :D
<Absurdo> hahaha oi cocozão!
<nekomimi> colse
<Lari^^> alguem jah viu o vido do cocozinho maravilha?
<Lari^^> hiahahiuhaohua
<Lari^^> video*
<Lari^^> nda a ver!! desculpa gente! :)
<Absurdo> Lari^^ acho que ninguém fala português aqui..
<Lari^^> eu sei
<Lari^^> ahiouhoaau
<Absurdo> dã, agente fala
<Lari^^> eh
<Lari^^> haiaoiu
<Lari^^> foi só pra zuaaaaa
<Lari^^> ah tri
<Lari^^> :P
<hydrogen> err
<Lari^^> nao gosto q falem zua
<hydrogen> no
<Lari^^> :D
<hydrogen> !br | Lari^^
<ubotu> Lari^^: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<hydrogen> !br | Absurdo
<ubotu> Absurdo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Absurdo> ubotu eu não quero ajuda
<Lari^^> Absurdo ahn?
<Lari^^> ahiuahouah
<Lari^^> hydrogen hi! :)
<Lari^^> iuaoha
<kaan> hey everyone
<kaan> I'm new to Kubuntu
<Absurdo> congratulations!
<kaan> and need to develop a simple ray-tracing program
<kaan> which compiler do you guys recommend?
<kaan> thnx absurdo
<kaan> oh c++
<biovore> gcc/g++
<kaan> and I love kubuntu so far
<Absurdo> i learning python :D
<kaan> how do I install gcc/g++????
<MrJoey> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<biovore> apt-get install build-essentials
<biovore> essential
<kaan> sweet
<MrJoey> Then to install libraries, you do sudo apt-get install foo-dev, where foo is the name of the library
<kaan> which libraries?
<MrJoey> apt-cache search foo will let you search for stuff (though you may want to pipe it into less if the list gets long)  e.g.:  apt-cache search foo | less
<kaan> hm ok
<MrJoey> What will you raytrace to?  The screen?  A picture file?
<kaan> yep a picture file
<MrJoey> Okay, if anything, you might need a library for the target picture format (unless you build the structure manually)
<kaan> but i guess it would be cool if i could render it in OpenGL
<kaan> ah gotcha
<kaan> thnx mrjoey
<kaan> :)
<MrJoey> Then you would install libgl1-mesa-dev (if you want to use OpenGL)
<MrJoey> I found that out by typing `apt-cache search opengl | less` followed by using some background knowledge of the Linux software stack
<MrJoey> (to pick the right one)
<kaan> okay so I installed g++ how do I run it???
<kaan> just use Kate and compile?
<kaan> is there an IDE for it?
<mefisto__> apt-cache show package will give you more info, if you need a longer description
<stdin> kaan: Kate is a decent IDE for C/C++ with highlighting and indentation, kdevelop is a more in-depth IDE with features like code completion. But for a simple app you can just write it an any editor and do "g++ main.cpp -o myapp" then run it with "./myapp"
<kaan> sweet i was just checking out Kate but I'm gonna need something more than simple... so thank you
<WeedGrinch> When i try to copy files onto my flash drive it tells me "I/O error" any help?
<mefisto__> WeedGrinch: is it mounted? can you see files on it?
<kaan> what filesystem does your flash drive use? Format?
<WeedGrinch> i dk the format
<WeedGrinch> and yea, i can see what is o it
<WeedGrinch> i tried as root, and no luck
<WeedGrinch> ill try on KDE :(
<mefisto__> WeedGrinch: can you create a new file on the disk? try creating just an empty text file
<stevan__> how do i install a .tar
<stratman4300> stevan | tar -xvf /filenamehere will expand the file in it's current location
<uppity> a .tar is just another compression form
<pramod> :D
<pramod> i use kubuntu 7.10 along with windows XP... how i set the default boot os to Windows XP?
<stratman4300> pramod...  what are you using for a boot loader??
<MrJoey> edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and change default to the OS number (as in, the OS list, the top item being zero)
<MrJoey> (If you're using GRUB)
<pramod> okies thanxxx
<mmance> can someone please correct this command for me
<mmance> apt-get install linux-headers-'uname -r'
<c1|freaky> hi all. umm, how can I add support for different video codecs etc.? generally, all multimedia stuff?
<mmance> i tried it with double quotes also
<c1|freaky> !multimedia
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<vrdice> oh good, this one isn't taken
<vrdice> can anyone recommend a decent ftp client for kubuntu?
<biovore> konqueror works fairly well
<ethan961> I was still writing that...
<vrdice> something a little more specific to login with, upload/edit/change files etc
<biovore> konqueror does all that
<vrdice> along the lines of cuteftp would be cool, similar gui
<ethan961> split view is excellent for that in konq
<biovore> fireftp in mozila works ok as well
<biovore> konqueror also supports SFTP
<vrdice> ah really, ok one sec, i'll give it a look
<nick_> i need help in python
<biovore> sftp://username@ipaddress:/path/to/something
<biovore> try #python
<nick_> i need help in python, how can i make a list with 99 spots?
<biovore> make a 1 dementional array with 99 spots in it..
<nick_> how
<biovore> ask in #python
<GioFXf> :-)
<GSF1200S> hello
<GSF1200S> im trying to get a bootloader installed and im finding it impossible
<JavaBeans> Does anybody know how to retrieve the Window Decorations for OpenOffice after installing compiz?
<voidmage> in ccsm, set the window decoration rules to !(class="OpenOffice.org 2.3")
<voidmage> JavaBeans: you'll of course have to change that whenever a new version comes out
<voidmage> oh wait
<voidmage> retrieve, not remove
<voidmage> ignore me.
<voidmage> :P
<neez> english or spanish support?
<voidmage> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<josefig> hehe no problem i speak spanish and english ;)
<Luria> so, wierd thing, kmail pops up with a composer windows when i plug in the ac adapter.
<GSF1200S> anyone here know how to fix grub problems/?
<philip__> to o might sound like stupid question but how do u update kubuntu 7.04 to 7.10
<philip__> ?
<philip__> ne1?
<SJrX> On the live CD is there any programs that use the webcam?
<jussi01> SJrX: kopete does iirc
<SJrX> Hmmmm
<SJrX> thanks
<SJrX> unfortunatetly Kubuntu doesn't boot properly
<SJrX> so oh well
<neville> What do you mean by doesn't boot properly?
<SJrX> well one it fails to selecet the right xserver video driver
<SJrX> then even with that fixed
<SJrX> startx just tanks after "Initializing Desktop"
<SJrX> the whole kdeinit thingie disappears and I'm left only with the blue screen
<yasahiro> hi
<yasahiro> i tried going to stage6 divx.com.. it says try using mplayer... but... how? :(
<maduser> through adept
<yasahiro> well.. i know adept... isnt that a program to select programs to install?
<maduser> yeah get mplayer through it
<jussi01> yasahiro: you need the mozilla-mplayer package
<jussi01> !info mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer (source: mplayerplug-in): MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.40-5ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 505 kB, installed size 1760 kB
<cicero> hello room
<cicero> i have a question about anti-virus software and such.
<cicero> does kubuntu need them, and if so is there url you could point me to?
<jussi01> !virus | cicero
<ubotu> cicero: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<yasahiro> oh... thank you ^^
<jussi01> :)
<yasahiro> its working now, even though its telling me to update.. *sigh*
<jussi01> yasahiro: :)
<X9nLinuxX> Anybody here ever try to install feisty on an old Mac G3 tower?  Did it work decent?  (am downloading it right now to give it a try if possible)
<jussi01> X9nLinuxX: I havent, but I do run gutsy on a g4 ibook, and it runs no probs
<X9nLinuxX> I tried messing with dapper on that tower some months ago ... didn't know what I was doing a bit... so thinking of giving this another shot with at least a little newer software
<jussi01> X9nLinuxX: I really would recomend going with gutsy
<cicero> jussi01: thanx for the info. :) the more i know about linux the more i like.  :)  4th day running linux/kubuntu.  can my system read a ntfs harddisk?
<jussi01> cicero: yes
<jussi01> !ntfs | cicero
<ubotu> cicero: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<X9nLinuxX> jussi01: what advantage is there in gutsy?
<jussi01> X9nLinuxX: gutsy gives the latest versions of programs, with out being extra heavy. Personally I would start with a very light DE on that machine - you may have more luck. (see the output form the bot)
<jussi01> !fluxbuntu
<ubotu> fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<X9nLinuxX> jussi01: What about KDE with it??
<X9nLinuxX> any problems using it there?
<X9nLinuxX> um... never heard of 'fluxbuntu'
<jussi01> X9nLinuxX: kde may work, but it may be slow- how much ram does the machine have?
<X9nLinuxX> 512 megs right now
<jussi01> X9nLinuxX: ok, kde should be fine ten, but if it is slow, I would give fluxbuntu a go :)
<jussi01> X9nLinuxX: and Im betting there are many good things you havent heard of. ;)
<cicero> jussi01: k. i hope this isnt a stupid question. once i mount the other disk, people on the network using ms wil still be able to acess that disk as part of their system?
 * X9nLinuxX is a 'WOOKIE' on this stuff the last few months
<jussi01> cicero: of course :D
<cpk1> is there a cli way to upgrade from fiesty to gutsy? i dont like how adept likes to crash all the time
<cicero> jussi01:  keen. i really should have switched to linux a lont time ago...
<jussi01> :)
<cicero> jussi01: thanx. bbl. have a good day, juss.
<lpetras> Anyone tell me what the default passwd is for the kdewallet ?
<jussi01> lpetras: there isnt one - you make it on the first time
<lpetras> hmm... so what do I use as a passwd the first time ?
<X9nLinuxX> supercalafrajalisticexpiaidociasconstantinoplejonesmcgee
<X9nLinuxX> (whatever you want)  :)
<lpetras> nope that don't work, since it asks for a passwd to change the passwd :-(
<Crashed> I'm so pissed :(
<Crashed> Kubuntu isn't able to blank out one of my CD-RWs.
<Crashed> cdrecord: Cannot blank disk, aborting.
<Crashed> Why can't it erase my disc?
<yasahiro> that my friend, would make a fantastic password
<yasahiro> if only one could remember it
<yasahiro> lol
<Crashed> What's up with CDRECORD not erasing my disc?
<sunrock> hello - anyone here using *ubuntu on an macbook who can help me with sound-problems?
<cicero> reHello. i am getting: hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000 when i try to mount one of the drives.
<sunrock> hello - anyone here using *ubuntu on an macbook who can help me with sound-problems?
<cal_> HI, does anyone know anything about ISAPnPTools?
<jussi01> !repeat | sunrock
<ubotu> sunrock: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<jussi01> sunrock: what sound card is it?
<sunrock> jussi01: that i honestly don't quite know
<sunrock> jussi01: that i honestly don't quite know
<cal_> I need help getting Kubuntu to recognize my old soundblaster AWE64. (am I new? well, I have, just today dumped XP and loaded Kubuntu so don't expect a bit of savvy.
<jussi01> sunrock: lspci in a terminal should tell you
<sunrock> jussi01: i have this strange problem with crackeling on the left channel - all the fixes in wikis and co do not help
<jussi01> !sound | cal_
<ubotu> cal_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cal_> ubotu thanks I will try now
<jussi01> !bot | cal_
<ubotu> cal_: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jussi01> :)
<ethan961> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<sunrock> Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Aud
<sunrock> io Controller (rev 02)
<jussi01> sunrock: ok, I assume you have followed the !intelhda tutorial?
<jussi01> !intelhda
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<sunrock> there are several methods described in the net - i tried the ones editing modprobe.d options and with the position_fix for 1 and 2 - it then worked for about 3 restarts and then it started crackeling again
<sunrock> atm i have a look at the hdaintelsoundhowto - will try and report ;)
<cicero> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cicero> :)
<LOL_WUT> ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN AN AIDS SANDWICH FULL OF UBUNTU FAIL /\/ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN AN AIDS SANDWICH FULL OF UBUNTU FAIL /\/ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN AN AIDS SANDWICH FULL OF UBUNTU FAIL /\/ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN AN AIDS SANDWICH FULL OF UBUNTU FAIL /\/ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN AN AIDS SANDWICH FULL OF UBUNTU FAIL /\/ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN AN AIDS SANDWICH FULL OF UBUNTU FAIL /\/ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN AN AIDS SANDWICH FULL OF U
<LOL_WUT> FUCK Y'ALL
<jpatrick> stdin: oi
<stdin> :)
<yasahiro> im having a bit of trouble here...
<yasahiro> whenever im playing sauerbraten... or last time i tried to convert a movie... my kubuntu pc shut down... all by itself...
<yasahiro> hello zakame
<zakame> herro yasahiro
<yasahiro> i seem to have run into a bit of a problem... think you could help?
<zakame> what's the prob? :)
<yasahiro> well... last time i tried converting a video, my computer shut down... all by itself...
<yasahiro> at the time... i figured it was just something wrong with the program, and forgot about it. now, i cant play a game without it shutting down..
<yasahiro> any ideas?
<yasahiro> now, my worst fear is that my processor is overheating..
<yasahiro> ...
<yasahiro> hello zakame
<jpatrick> yasahiro: sorry, I've had no experience converting videos
<zakame_> are there any messages that come up before your computer shuts down?
<yasahiro> nothing at all
<zakame_> hmm so I just shutdown, powers off?
<zakame_> *it
<yasahiro> pretty much
<yasahiro> no confirmations...
<yasahiro> just... shuts down
<zakame_> that's weird
<yasahiro> granted, it does go through the process, which is all fine and good, but i dont want it to shut down... lol
<zakame_> ah so you still see the shutdown screen
<yasahiro> well, i see the kubuntu logo, and the meter as it shuts down...
<zakame_> i see
<zakame_> hmm so there's something triggering a shutdown
<yasahiro> i fear its my processor overheating :(
<jpatrick> yeah, it's probably doing the right thing
<jpatrick> yasahiro: what does "acpi -t" give?
<fumanchu> http://www.montanalinux.org/please-fix-rsn.html
<fumanchu> did you know that?
<stdin> fumanchu: what exactly is the point of posting that here, just curious?
<jpatrick> fumanchu: yes, we knew that
<stdin> it's not as if everyone in here is a kernel developer and can hop on to the issue
<yasahiro> Thermal 1: ok, 44.0 degrees C
<stdin> it just seems to me that people want to spread some fear about, as if it was the first bug to ever be in the kernel
<fumanchu> stdin, you can always use information to your advantage .. and change your kernel version to one that's not affected...
<cpk1> I was in the middle of upgrading to gutsy and it looks like adept zombified, can I kill it and then restart without causing problems?
<stdin> fumanchu: why? I'd think it'd be easier not to run the C code that exploits the bug and to just wait for the bug to be fixed
<fumanchu> why? .... cause it may be exploited ?? maybe.. whatever.. bye..
<jpatrick> fumanchu: people are working on it tho :-)
<stdin> fumanchu: may be, _if_ you run that code. I choose not to :)
<yasahiro> is thermal 1 the processor?
<fumanchu> jpatrick, well.. everyone knows that..
<fumanchu> i don't understand stdin position about this... "spread fear"... whatever...
<cpk1> !lock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !apt-fix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<stdin> fumanchu: because you know people are working on it, so why publicise it?
<fumanchu> why not?
<stdin> because it scares people who don't know any better, makes them think that there's some easy way for an outsider to gain root access. when that clearly is not the case
<fumanchu> so.. there shouldn't be news in television cause it scares people .. you should not be informed about things that concern you.. ok. gbye
<stdin> no, but people look at news to gain information. you're shoving it in their face with no context, that's the difference
<fumanchu> you're funny..
<stdin> nice to know
<twosouls82> how do I add another directory like "/usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/" but then with our foundation's settings?
<twosouls82> than*
<cpk1> upgrading to gutsy via adept is horrific
<yolnizzle> please what code do i use to kill a process
<yolnizzle> !kill
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<twosouls82> yolnizzle: look at man:kill and man:killall
<rudd-o> yolnizzle, open up ksysguard (system monitor) and kill the process from the process table there
<yolnizzle> i want to kill xteddy what code do i use [ i need to run it please ]
<JohnFlux> yolnizzle: killall xteddy
<yolnizzle> thanks john
<JohnFlux> yolnizzle: also pressing   ctrl+alt+esc   then click on the window
<yolnizzle> 10ks john the kill all did it. i was using only killxteddy before
<rudd-o> what's the server for efnet?
<yolnizzle> is there a way i can play atlantik off line ?
<yolnizzle> is there a way i can play atlantik off line ?
<kaminix> Is there anyway to unload the flashplugins until patches have arrived? Don't want it uninstalled since I'd like it to be updated through aptitude full-upgrade
<computer_> hii
<Equalizer> Bonjour  Tlm
<se7en> 1kde4
<se7en> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<_Dekster_> Нарок как аську на убунту найти.)))
<_Dekster_> How find GAIM on Ubuntu?
<Tm_T> !pidgin | _Dekster_
<ubotu> _Dekster_: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It is available in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), but not previous versions. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<_Dekster_> ok, thanks)))
<apparle> hello
<apparle> Can anyone help me with the script http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=310020
<ubuntu> hi
<SlimeyPete> hi
<apparle> apparle: Some body please help me
<SlimeyPete> it'd be best to ask the author of the script, apparle
<SlimeyPete> though we can try to help if you tell us what the problem is
<apparle> please help me with the script
<Tm_T> !helpme | apparle
<ubotu> apparle: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<apparle> Tm_T: Trying for last 3 days and I am a bit frustrated. Sorry
<Tm_T> apparle: I know the feeling, sorry I can't help you more
<SlimeyPete> apparle: what is the problem with the script?
<apparle> SlimeyPete: I t is running fine but I am unable to use it. I also read the help??
<hardredman> hi all
<apparle> SlimeyPete: Can you tell me how to use it
<SlimeyPete> apparle: give me a moment, I will try to figure it out
<SlimeyPete> apparle: the script doesn't work at all for me!
<apparle> SlimeyPete: what does it do?
<SlimeyPete> it gives me a syntax error
<SlimeyPete> it's *supposed* to download apt packages to the local machine I think
<xxBasYxx> how can i find version of installed KDE?
<xxBasYxx> if is it KDE3.5 or KDE4
<Unksi> xxBasYxx: on any kde program, press help -> about kde
<Jado`> hi, i have problems on my laptop with wifi since i installed kubuntu
<Jado`> is there somebody to help ?
<Dr_Willis> It all depends on the chipset...
<Dr_Willis> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dr_Willis> and i dont use wireless much. sorry
<Jado`> actually it's not detected, and when i boot with windows, hardware is detected and i can connect to the point access, but i cannot obtain an IP Adress
<Dr_Willis> If the card is not detected. You will need to figure out its chipset, and what extra drivers you may need to install for it.
<Dr_Willis> some very new chipsets/cards may just not be supported yet.
<Jado`> ok, but why it doesn't work on windows since i installed linux ?
<Jado`> even when i plug a network cable, nothing happens
<Dr_Willis> Linux and windows should not be affecting each others hardware.. you may want to try powering down and booting to windows. Not doing any 'resume/hibernate' stuff. that may be goofingup things.
<ForgeAus> actually DrWillis it might be a stateful behaviour thing? if one puts the hardware into a state?
<ForgeAus> my computer doesn't seem to support hibernation...
<Jado`> i powered down and booted on windows, i still have my network problems (cable and wifi)
<Dr_Willis> ForgeAus,  posible - but ive seen that happen ONCE on all these machines iv4e had over the years.. and it was a soundcard that wouldent work right if i booted to windows first, then soft/rebooted to linux. a 'cold' boot to either os., would work fine
<Dr_Willis> I would find it more likely that a cable/router/somthing else has goofed up.
<Dr_Willis> wired networking is not working under linux either?
<Jado`> under windows it doesn't work anymore
<Jado`> under linux i didn't try
<Jado`> but i think it should work
<Dr_Willis> if it fails to work under linux and windows - i would think its either a hardware issue.. or some odd config issue. Like trying to get the same ip as another machine on the lan
<john_> is kde4 ready for production?
<kaminix> What are all these new KDE packages in the repos? Why are they being updated?
<jpatrick> kaminix: new kde release?
<kaminix> Is it? 3.5.9?
<kaminix> No, still 3.5.8
<Crashed> man
<Crashed> Kubuntu is reporting that I have nothing in cdrom0
<Crashed> oh, there we go.
<kaminix> Why won't katapult start KMail? The Run...-like thing in the KMenu does it.
<eMaX_> hi
<jpatrick> kaminix: no .desktop file for it
<jpatrick> kaminix: run Kontact instead (which hsa one)
<kaminix> But if I run Kontact I won't have the KMail icon in sysbar. :)
<fiyawerx> anyone have issues with Nicotine from repos? I installed it, but when it runs it just hangs, if you try from the command line you see ' gst.ElementNotFoundError: playbin'
<jpatrick> kaminix: it's in the options
<eMaX_> ne1 here knows a little about charts w/ openoffice calc?
<kaminix> Really? I can make Akregator and KMail get separate icons when starting Kontact?
<fiyawerx> seems like the package doesn't install all of it's dependencies
<kaminix> Setting up konqueror-nsplugins (4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2.2) ...   <--- Hoping this'll fix the flash probs :)
<Crashed> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied
<Crashed> What's up with that? I'm trying to run apt-get update.
<kaminix> Crashed: sudo apt-get update
<Crashed> I get resource temporarily unavailable when using sudo.
<kaminix> Running apt or some apt program atm?
<kaminix> Apt can only run as one instance at a time or something. Dunno how it's put in fancy/nerdy words. :)
<Crashed> kaminix: no clue. I'm not very linux savvy.
<Crashed> I just edited sources.list
<Crashed> Then tried to run the update again, and it's throwing me those errors.
<Crashed> Oh, there we go. There was an apt-get process in the background.
<Crashed> Now I get this problem, which I was trying to fix: 99% [Connecting to ca.archive.ubuntu.com (129.97.134.71)] [Connecting to buildb
<Crashed> apt-get is all broken on me :(
<Crashed> Adept Manager is stuck on 'Waiting for headers (0%)' what the hell did I do? :(
<SlimeyPete> Crashed: that's a network problem of some kind.
<Crashed> Really? I've had no other trouble with the internet.
<SlimeyPete> Crashed: could be that the server's down.
<SlimeyPete> try pinging it.
<Crashed> No response from 129.97.134.71
<frank23> Crashed: you can try another mirror
<Crashed> How would I do that?
<frank23> Crashed: in Adept, Adept->Manage repositories
<frank23> Download from Other... then choose a mirror
<Crashed> Sorry, where is download from other? I'm using 6.10 edgy.
<frank23> Crashed: oh... maybe that option is not in edgy I don't know
<frank23> Crashed: deb http://gulus.USherbrooke.ca/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted  this is the server i use and it's working right now
<frank23> for you it would be edgy not gutsy
<Crashed> deb?
<frank23> if you edit the sources.list file directly that is what the line looks like
<frank23> with deb at the start
<frank23> I don't know how adept in edgy does it exactly
<guimaraes> oi
<tzanger> good morning
<tzanger> I'm trying to create an initrd using yaird
<tzanger> it seems a little stupid though... first it didn't like that it couldn't find /dev/mmc, but now it's complaining that it can't deal with the uuid option in my fstab.  is there a simpler way to make an initrd on kubuntu?
<oloughlin75> How do I turn off the xserverver and go right into command line:?
<frank23> oloughlin75: sudo invoke-rc.d kdm stop
<oloughlin75> thank you!
<frank23> and sudo invoke-rc.d kdm start to get X again
<oloughlin75> whats the difference between that and startx?
<BluesKaj> Howdy Folks :)
<frank23> oloughlin75: this stops and starts the kde login manager kdm and that brings along with it X. I don't know the details more than that
<tzanger> hmm, is there a way to mkinitrd.yaird when using uuids in fstab for xfs?  it doesn't seem to work, and I've not been successful in figuring out how to overcome this.
<Alex135> whats new in the updates for most of the KDE apps that was recently released
<frank23> Alex135: you can check the changelogs in adept
<Alex135> frank23: thx
<frank23> Alex135: mostly * Stable release update, support new Flash in Konqueror   I guess. It's crazy but when core component of kde changes everything else in kde has to be recompiled
<Alex135> frank23: hopefully they will hurry up and get kde4.1 up and about... cuz its useless the way it is now
<Alex135> btw, is hardy worth downloading and installing?
<frank23> Alex135: are you talking about kde 3.5 or kde 4.0?
<Alex135> frank23: kde4.0
<frank23> What I pasted was for kde 3.5
<oloughlin75> How do I install libc? The nvidia drivers are telling me I do not have it
<Alex135> fank23: oh for my question yes i was talking about kde3.5
<frank23> I'll wait for kde 4.1 before switching
<Alex135> same
<frank23> I get 700kB/s from my mirror so downloading big updates is not painful
<Alex135> soon the unaversity i get my internet from might become a mirror for different distros of linux, if so i will have much faster download rates (like instant on everything)
<Alex135> i mean for updates...
<frank23> Alex135: that's be nice
<oloughlin75> How do I install libc? The nvidia drivers are telling me I do not have it
<frank23> oloughlin75: you definitely have it
<oloughlin75> the nvidia drivers are telling me i do not
<frank23> oloughlin75: maybe you need libc6-dev   but why don't you use the nvidia drivers in the ubuntu repository
<oloughlin75> libc header files not found, please install your distrobutions libc development package?
 * BluesKaj wonders if kubuntu has a default "resticted driver" pkg in system settings/advanced , like the pkg for ATI equipped desktops and laptops.
<frank23> oloughlin75: maybe you need libc6-dev   but why don't you use the nvidia drivers in the ubuntu repository
<BluesKaj> for nvidia
<oloughlin75> I installed the nvidia binary x.org driver, but when I watch youtube or something with a lot of motion the screen like twitches
<frank23> oloughlin75: what card do you have?
<Alex135> This is going to sound like a n00bish question at first, but Kubuntu has screensavers that take an image of the desktop and morph it / mess around with it right?
<BluesKaj> oloughlin75, check in system settings/advanced for a restricted driver pkg ...that may be the wat to go , if you have that option.
<oloughlin75> GeForce Go 6200
<oloughlin75> I do not have the restricted devices thing
<frank23> oloughlin75: the nvidia driver from ubuntu should work fin
<frank23> fine*
<siof> hi. i have privoxy running. i've changed the config file, so i want to end the privoxy running and restart it. what command do i use to end it?
<BluesKaj> not restricted devices oloughlin75 , "restricted drivers"
<stratman4300> siof /etc/init.d/(nameofservicehere) restart
<frank23> oloughlin75: in system-settings->Advanced->restricted drivers?
<siof> nice one stratman4300 :)
<stratman4300> siof oopps....  sudo /etc/init.d/(nameofservicehere) restart
<siof> ok, even better. ;)
<oloughlin75> No
<oloughlin75> All the stuff in system settings tell me that the library files for libpython2.5.so not found in paths
<oloughlin75> and the restricted drivers isnt there
<frank23> oloughlin75: did you try reinstalling python2.5 ?
<oloughlin75> how?
<oloughlin75> It tells me it is the latest version
<frank23> oloughlin75: in adept search for python2.5 right where it says installed and choose reinstall
<frank23> oloughlin75: i meant right-click
<oloughlin75> i cant right click it? no menu pops up
<frank23> oloughlin75: just right-click the package name. it doesn't work?
<oloughlin75> nothing happens when i right click it
<frank23> oloughlin75: do you run 7.10?
<oloughlin75> 8.04
<frank23> oh.........
<oloughlin75> ya
<oloughlin75> i think i might install 7.10 \
<frank23> oloughlin75: then you should go to #ubuntu+1 for help
<ForgeAus> Feisty rocks :)
<Crashed> Time to try to get this cd burner to work again.
<BluesKaj> Crashed, not listed in sytem settings/advanced/disk&filesystems
<Crashed> Er, is that a question?
<arcticpenguin380> whats better pgp or truecrypt
<Crashed> Optical Disc BENQ DVD DUAL DW 1610
<BluesKaj> Crashed, you said the burner wasn't working ?
<Crashed>   /media/cdrom0
<Crashed> Well, it's not burning. :P
<BluesKaj> good
<Crashed> Good?
<BluesKaj> not good
<Crashed> I've literally spent the last 10 hours trying to install windows. :(
<BluesKaj> good that it's listed , not good that it's not burning
<BluesKaj> 10 hrs , why ?
<Crashed> I've tried multiple things.
<Crashed> Most of the time was taken by the 4x CD-RW writer.
<Crashed> Oh cool, it actually looks like it's erasing the file now.
<BluesKaj> oooh , an oldie ?
<Crashed> The CD-RW is on another PC :P
<Crashed> The writer*
<Crashed> I have two, actually.
<Crashed> DVD-+RW/CD-+RW on this one
<Crashed> and an old CD-RW on another one.
<Crashed> K3b wasn't working on this PC, so I went into the other one to burn XP
<Crashed> I burned it, popped it in here and it didn't even read the damn cd.
<Crashed> Popped it back into the other pc and it messed up my computer real bad. It would lock up while trying to read the cd.
<Crashed> And I just popped it back into this one, and told it to erase the cd. Which it *looks* like it's doing.
<BluesKaj> like wifey's , she's got an old 366mhz HP/celeron/mitsui burner
<Crashed> http://pastebin.com/m465dccb3
<Crashed> Errors :(
<BluesKaj> Crashed, have you got your boot sequence in BIOS set up to look at the cdrom drive first
<Crashed> yes
<Crashed> That shouldn't affect me not being able to erase this CD, though.
<BluesKaj> yeah
<Crashed> I can't delete or write anything to this CD-RW disc.
<BluesKaj> Crashed, have you tried K3B ?
<Crashed> That's what I'm using :|
<BluesKaj> ok
<Crashed> It takes 30 minutes to write the iso to the cd on my other computer/burner.
<Crashed> I've done that twice, and both times it's been failing.
<Crashed> I wish I had a dvd-rw to test on
<BluesKaj> maybe the ISO is buggy ...does K3B do a md5 sum check ?
<Crashed> It does
<Crashed> I highly doubt the iso is buggy, though
<BluesKaj> yeah, I always keep a few dvd+rws around for testing purposes
<BluesKaj> cd+rws as well
<Crashed> Man this is so annoying :(
<Crashed> New computer and I can't play some of the games I've been wanting to try.
<BluesKaj> but they do wear out after about 20-30 passes
<BluesKaj> are you trying gutsy or hardy ?
<Crashed> Edgy
<BluesKaj> Crashed, how new is your computer ?
<Crashed> old
<Crashed> I got it yesterday, but it's an aged system.
<BluesKaj> ok, what specs?
<Crashed> 3000+ s939, x800XL PCI-e, 40GB IDE HDD
<BluesKaj> RAM ?
<Crashed> http://www.byond.com/members/Crashed/files/crashedpc.html
<Crashed> 768 DDR
<Crashed> As you can see, I've had my PC for 21 hours now :P
<hernan> hola!!!
<BluesKaj> hmm, feisty should run fine on it
<Crashed> Greetings.
<Crashed> BluesKaj: I'm trying to install windows :(
<BluesKaj> !hi | hernan
<ubotu> hernan: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Crashed> Kubuntu was the only OS I have that works.
<hernan> gracias!!
<BluesKaj> well, even windows shouldn't take 10hrs
<Crashed> Yeah, well it does when you have all these damn problems.
<Crashed> I'll try burning the ISO again.
<BluesKaj> Crashed, windows ISO ?
<Crashed> I can't get anything to work in WINE :(
<Crashed> Yes Blues.
<hernan>  /join #ubuntu-es
<Crashed> I've got a product key, but no oem disc.
<tech9iner> twosouls82: ahhhh... booting k these days aye me lad ;]]
<hernan> alguien habla español?
<frank23> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<sayucyof> hello (@_@)/
<Crashed> arrg
<Crashed> my windows computer freezes when trying to read the disc
<Crashed> I guess I'm gonna have to borrow a usb flash drive from someone and then boot the os installer off that.
<BluesKaj> Crashed, do you see my PM ?
<tribaldata> Hi anyone could help me with a firefox issue
<tribaldata> When i try to start firefox it doesn't start if i go from console and type in firefox i get this :
<tribaldata> You should really not run firefox through sudo WITHOUT the -H option.
<tribaldata> Anyway, I'll do as if you did use the -H option.
<tribaldata> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<tribaldata> Xlib: No protocol specified
<tribaldata> Anyone could lend me a hand ?
<tribaldata> Anyone ?
<llutz> tribaldata: start firefox as user, not as root, not with sudo
<BluesKaj> tribaldata, can you launch FF from with in the FF file ..prolly on your /home/user file ..it will look like a text file with just firefox as the title
<tribaldata> i try that but i just get another konsole line
<alinex> \n pfcneves
<pfcneves> hello
<tribaldata> llutz: it seem like is not able to get the display 0:0
<llutz> tribaldata: you start ff as user which owns the x-session?
<tribaldata> llutz: i try that but i doesn't start
<BluesKaj> tribaldata, I still think you should try launching from within the FF folder , as described above
<DexterF> hi
<tribaldata> try that already. no pid is created
<DexterF> I just tried to suspend this machine, running feisty. remember it worked once, now didn't, it just booted as usual. how come?
<BluesKaj> hmm, sounds like it's not completely installed
<BluesKaj> tribaldata
<tribaldata> BluesKaj: yep ?
<BluesKaj> try reinstalling FF in adept
<tribaldata> BluesKaj: already done that with apt-get remove firefox then apt-get clean then apt-get install firefox
<tribaldata> same result
<BluesKaj> uhoh
<BluesKaj> does konq surf ok , tribaldata
<tribaldata> yup
<BluesKaj> good
<tribaldata> BluesKaj: it is the weirdest thing, i switch my display from my svideo to my normal laptop then stuff began to go on the bad side for FF
<tribaldata> i rebbooted re-installed and i'm still getting the same error
<tribaldata> the only info i get it's when i try to run it a root
<tribaldata> BluesKaj: Does this mean that something is already trying to connect to my 0:0 ?? : Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<ahmos> !siteadvisor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about siteadvisor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ahmos> !site advisor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about site advisor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ahmos> !mcafee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mcafee - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Crashed> guys, I can just replace an ide dvd-rw with a cd-rw right?
<Crashed> same cords and all
<SlimeyPete> crackhead_25: yes
<SlimeyPete> erm
<SlimeyPete> bah, he's gone.
<crackhead_25> SlimeyPete: what?
<SlimeyPete> crackhead_25: I meant to address Crashed
<SlimeyPete> sorry.
<BluesKaj> SlimeyPete, Crashed has a dvd burner that won't work in K3B , so he's swapping it out for a cd burner he has on hand so he can install an OS. I'm not sure weather it's windows or feisty,  but he wants to get back to his games.
<BluesKaj> err whether
<SlimeyPete> ah right
<BluesKaj> gamerz :P
<SlimeyPete> heh
<RoboCop> when will the next version of *buntu going to release ?
<BluesKaj> april
<SlimeyPete> RoboCop: the version number is 8.04, which means "4th month of 2008"
<SlimeyPete> so yeah, april
<ForgeAus> then 8.10 I presume
<BluesKaj> !Hardy
<SlimeyPete> releases are every six months
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<SlimeyPete> ForgeAus: yeah
<RoboCop> k
<ForgeAus> 8.10 should be good for KDE4 by then it will be better, I hope...
<ForgeAus> I don't expect much from KDE4 yet...
<BluesKaj> ran hardy , not really much diff except for the oreganic looking almost chaos-theory looking desktop
<BluesKaj> think I'll stck with Gutsy til Oct when 8.10 is released
<genii> BluesKaj: Thats about my plan as well. I'll run 8.04 for testing on a partition I don't care about
<BluesKaj> hmm genii, that's a thought ... a seperate partition for hardy might be a good idea
<SlimeyPete> VM's best, surely
<BluesKaj> 20G should be enuff
<BluesKaj> VM's are buggy in my experience ...i find them more frustrating than just rebooting into another OS
<Daisuke_Ido> kde4's desktop irritates me.  i keep a lot on the desktop, and having each thing on my desktop be considered a 'widget' bugs me
<BluesKaj> widgets ...never understood what they were supposed to do :)
<BluesKaj> !widgets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widgets - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !info widgets
<ubotu> Package widgets does not exist in gutsy
<Daisuke_Ido> each icon gets a frame, same as things like the clock and such
<ubuntu> hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 999 anyone know what that means?
<ubuntu> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<genii> Daisuke_Ido: I totally agree with you on the desktop thing
<ahmos> Hi ,I need a little help plz?
<BluesKaj> !ask | ahmos
<ubotu> ahmos: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ahmos> I have installed an IEEE card to capture a video from my camcorder by kino but i get this message (warning: raw1394 kernel module not loaded or failure to read/write /dev/raw1394! )
<ahmos> !!!
<genii> ahmos: sudo modprobe raw1394
<ahmos> ok
<ahmos> then
<genii> ahmos: Try again to capture into kino
<Crashed> ;
<Crashed> Hey guys, I'm having an issue with WINE and IE.
<ForgeAus> argh my VMware Linux vmdk died
<Crashed> How do I install geck/ie for wine?
<ForgeAus> well its still there it just doesn't mount it for some strange reason
<ForgeAus> what kinda issue Crashed?
<ForgeAus> geck/ie? um not sure you can
<Crashed> My windows application crashes because it tries to load an html page.
<ahmos> nothing genii I think that it is a permission problem,no?
<Crashed> Gecko*
<ForgeAus> how are you trying to install it?
<ForgeAus> you can use ies4linux
<ForgeAus> that should work
<Crashed> Well, when I run my app, it asks if I want to install gecko. I click yes, but my application crashes sometime before or after I click yes. So it never installs.
<ForgeAus> ahh I know why HDA not SDA!
<genii> ahmos: No, if no msg then thats good. When things execute properly no extra messages. Only when errors.
<Crashed> iesf4linux?
<xaka> how to disable loading "dri" module in Xorg? i have no seen it in xorg.conf, but it loading (i see it in Xorg.log)
<ahmos> genii: I had fixed it before but I forgot the command it was something like sudo chmod 666.....
<genii> ahmos: If you can get your video into kino now, you know what the module you need is. To make it load every time, put the name raw1394 into the file /etc/modules (you need to edit with admin privelege for that)
<Crashed> Arrg, it asks me if I want to install gecko *after* the html page starts loading. :(
<ahmos> no i can't get a video now!
<genii> ahmos: If the dev exists but it just won't let you use it every time. Instead of always changing the permissions of the device file, add your username into the group of plugdev instead.
<Crashed> How do I install Gecko to use in place of IE in WINE?
<Crashed> Ahha. "wine iexplore http://www.winehq.org"
<ahmos> sorry genii but how to add my username into plugdev..!
<ahmos> i'm some how new to linux
<Crashed> Damnit. Stupid program still crashes >:("
<genii> ahmos: sudo usermod -G -a plugdev <yourusername>
<ForgeAus> think I messed up grub
<ForgeAus> just putting win2k disk in
<ForgeAus> wierd
<ForgeAus> it did boot off it but didn't install anything
<ahmos> I got this  usermod: unknown group -a
<ForgeAus> ahh that fixled it
<genii> ahmos: sudo usermod -G plugdev -a <yourusername>
<ForgeAus> still edgy tho
<ForgeAus> hmm gotta fix that too
<ahmos> should i restart my system now?!
<Daisuke_Ido> ahmos: this isn't windows.
<ForgeAus> hehe thats fun using a PC-BSD VMDK (Virtual Machine) from an EXT3 partition in WindowsXP :)
<Crashed> Can't get this stupid app to work in WINE :(
<Crashed> Other people do it no problem.
<Daisuke_Ido> what one?
<Crashed> BYOND
<Daisuke_Ido> never heard of it
<Crashed> It's not that big.
<ahmos> genii:sorry it didn't work :)
<ForgeAus> Crashed use ies4linux to install it into wine
<Crashed> Forge: what is ies4linux?
<ForgeAus> thats got a script that helps set everything you need up in order to run it
<ForgeAus> google it Crashed
<phoenixz> Hi there, I just installed kubuntu on an acer aspire 5720 laptop. It has an atheros AR5006EG wifi card built in.. The atheros restricted module is loaded, but the wifi light on the laptop doesnt burn and I cant see the wireless device in kubuntu either.. Could anybody help me to get this to work?
<ForgeAus> I don't think you'll have the gecko issue doing it that way
<Crashed> I have Gecko working as IE, Forge.
<Crashed> Seems to be working properly.
<ForgeAus> oh you fixed it? good
<phoenixz> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Crashed> Well, the app is still borked.
<Crashed> http://pastebin.com/m42694083
<Crashed> There's the dump/
<Crashed> The first few lines are warnings when the app runs, but everything functions properly. As soon as I login, then it spits out some errors and drops.
<genii> ahmos: does /dev/raw1394 exist?
<Daisuke_Ido> check the winehq appdb page on it?
<ForgeAus> the app?
<ForgeAus> which "the app" is that?
<ForgeAus> ie itself?
<ahmos> yes i searched and found it
<Crashed> That's the output from BYOND, Forge.
<ForgeAus> BYOND? never heard of it
<joe_> hello?
<Crashed> That ies4linux isn't working :(
<Crashed> Says I need cabextract first, and the cabextract site isn't working.
<ForgeAus> mac's ies4OSX has ie7 support
<ForgeAus> of course VMware Fusion does the same
<Daisuke_Ido> !cabextract
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cabextract - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> !info cabextract
<ubotu> cabextract (source: cabextract): a program to extract Microsoft Cabinet files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-2 (gutsy), package size 52 kB, installed size 184 kB
<Daisuke_Ido> just apt-get install it
<genii> ahmos: Please paste here result of:   ls -l /dev/raw1394
<Daisuke_Ido> again, this isn't windows, where you have to go to all sorts of seedy corners of the net to get software and support files
<rdw> hello, how to play wmv's from within firefox?
<ahmos> genii:I've fixed it (ALT + F2 then kdesu Dolphin,anf i made the gave a permission for others to read & write ,and made it executable) :)
<Daisuke_Ido> there's a vlc plugin in the repos (iirc)
<rdw> do you know it's name?
<genii> ahmos: Every time you reboot it will revert back and you will need to change it again. I'm trying to offer you a permanent fix.
<Daisuke_Ido> vlc (you'll need that for starters)
<ahmos> aha ,ok
<ahmos> crwxrwxrwx 1 root disk 171, 0 2008-02-11 19:06 /dev/raw1394
<Daisuke_Ido> mozilla-plugin-vlc
<Crashed> Holy crap
<Crashed> I just noticed I'm running wine 0.9.22
<Crashed> <:)
<genii> ahmos: sudo usermod -G disk -a <yourusername>
<genii> Although it's interesting a group by that name exists on your system
<toothpick> I had backed up family photo albums onto a cd, but when I copy them into kubuntu they keep th read only file permission.
<toothpick> I want to be able to rename, delete duplicates and such....how can I make the entire path of pics editable?
<genii> toothpick: sudo chmod -r <names>
<ahmos> ok finished
<Crashed> What do I do with the WINE deb file?
<SlimeyPete> "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb" to install it
<Crashed> Ah
<toothpick> genii: I typed sudo chmod -r DCIM and then I couldn't even list the files in the folder DCIM
<Crashed> Thanks.
<genii> toothpick: sudo chmod +rw <name>        then
<SlimeyPete> -r will remove read access
<vhozard> anyone who can help me with xawtv?
<genii> SlimeyPete: Yes I forgot it wasn't  toggle
<SlimeyPete> :)
<ahmos> genii:can i restart now to see if it worked?!
<genii> ahmos: Sure. I'll be around
<nosrednaekim> hey Crashed
<ahmos> ok hang on
<Crashed> nos! :0
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: you still on 6.10?
<Crashed> I am.
<Crashed> You have no clue what kind of troubles I've been through today/yesterday.
<Crashed> Spent some 15 hours trying to install Windows.
<vhozard> anyone who can help me with xawtv?
<Crashed> I've got one super slow CD-RW drive, one broken CD-RW drive, and apparently a bugged CD-RW disc now.
<Crashed> hey guys, how do I completely uninstall wine?
<vhozard> sudo apt-get remove --purge wine
<vhozard> i think Crashed
<genii> yes, thats right
<Crashed> Purge!
<Crashed> hm
<Crashed> WINE is still in my application menu.
<Crashed> And the program files are still there.
<BluesKaj> vhozard, can't help with xawtv but tvtime is more up to date I believe
<ahmos> genii: yes it is working ,you are my HERO :)
<Crashed> How do I completely remove WINE?
<toothpick> thanks for the help, got it now.
<Crashed> App files, directories, I want it gone.
<vhozard> BluesKaj, yes I know but you can't record with tvtime
<ForgeAus> apt-get remove wine
<genii> ahmos: Glad you got it. No more chmodding it etc etc. Have fun with Kino :)
<ForgeAus> but after that there'll be leftovers
<ForgeAus> so delete your .wine directory thats still there
<ForgeAus> and anything under it
<ForgeAus> (should be in a user or root home directory)
<ahmos> thank you hero ;)
<ForgeAus> oh wait you need a sudo first
<ForgeAus> sudo apt-get remove wine
<Crashed> Man, this thing is still in my applications folder.
<Crashed> BEGONE.
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: so you are stuck with linux :)
<Crashed> nosred: pretty much ;P
<Crashed> I need someone to rescue me by downloading WinXP and burning it (properly) to a disc.
<Crashed> Linux is a scary place.
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: oh... I think they sell discs like that down at computer stores ;)
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: ^_^
<Crashed> Key word: se;;
<Crashed> sell
<vhozard> anyone who can help me with xawtv?
<Crashed> nosrednaekim: I think I got banned from the ubuntu repositories.
<vhozard> haha, thats not possible
<Crashed> I kept trying to apt-get stuff, and it kept timing out for whatever reason.
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: sometimes you pay for quality CD's lol
<Daisuke_Ido> you can't get banned from the repos, that's ridiculous
<Crashed> and recently I tried it, and it said permission denied or something.
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: well, did you try adding new repositories?
<vhozard> put sudo in fronst of the code
<Crashed> Oh right, I keep forgetting that. :P
<Crashed> nosred: I'm not sure what I tried.
<Crashed> I removed comments, added them, nothign solved anything.
<Crashed> 99% [Connecting to buildbot.no-ip.org (83.133.124.129)]
<Crashed> I get stuck at that.
<nosrednaekim> well, thats certainly not a standard repository
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: could you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<rdw> i have the line deb http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy universe in my sources.list but i can't fetch mozilla-plugin-vlc
<Crashed> I know what pastebin is ;)
<Crashed> I've written a pastebin or two in my day (the actual service).
<Crashed> How do I run Kate again?
<vhozard> sudo kate
<Crashed> yeah tried that.
<Crashed> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: kdesu kate
<Crashed> Same error.
<nosrednaekim> vhozard: do not use sudo with kde apps
<vhozard> why not?
<vhozard> i always do
<vhozard> never had one problem
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: yeah.. it should give you an error, but it should open anyway
<nosrednaekim> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Crashed> It doesn't open. :/
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: well, just cat it from the terminal
<Crashed> Yeah, but I like CTRL+A. My mouse sucks. :)
<Crashed> http://pastebin.com/m678b24f1
<siof> nosrednaekim, thanks for that sudo tip.
<vhozard> sudo kate is fine, I think. about using kdesu its bullshit
<nosrednaekim> vhozard: well, do what you like, but don't tell others to do it.
<vhozard> ok, but I didn't know
<jussi01> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<jussi01> oops
<vhozard> and besides that its not really THAT bad to use sudo kate
<jussi01> vhozard: yes it is
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: run "sudo apt-get update"
<nosrednaekim> vhozard: did you read the link?
<Crashed> 99% [Connecting to buildbot.no-ip.org (83.133.124.129)]
<Crashed> It'll display that for a while, then timeout.
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: when running apt-get update?
<Crashed> Yes
<vhozard> Yes, i read the link
<rdw> i have the line deb http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy universe in my sources.list but i can't fetch mozilla-plugin-vlc
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: are you running through a proxy or something?
<Crashed> http://pastebin.ca/900108
<Crashed> No I am not.
<Crashed> Nothing changed today. apt-get was working yesterday, but not it's borked.
<vhozard> jussi01: its not very bad, I use kubuntu and linux and sudo ALOT and I never had a problem with that
<jussi01> !wfm | vhozard
<ubotu> vhozard: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<vhozard> jussi01: damn you don't listen. I say it itsn't bad, BUT I recommend kdesu kate to anyone from now on!
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: hum ok,it looks like it got all the neccesary ones, don't worry about it...
<Crashed> Don't worry about it? I wanna use apt-get :(
<stdin> vhozard: if you tell someone to use "sudo GUI", then please make sure you are here to support them _when_ it breaks their system. if you don't wan't that responsibility then don't give people "sudo GUI" commands
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: so running "apt-get somepackage" also give you that error?
<Crashed> Yes.
<Crashed> It's not an error.
<navetz> how do i force remove somethign with apt-get
<Crashed> It's just not finding that host.
<navetz> ?
<Crashed> sudo apt-get remove something
<navetz> i need to force remove it
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: does it stall before or after downloading all the neccesary packages?
<vhozard> I DON'T, damn I didn't know. I DO know now and if I give advise I say kdesu GUI or sudo COMMANDLINE
<Crashed> Hm
<Crashed> apt-get install seems to work fine.
<Crashed> update does not work at all.
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: well, it does work, cause before it stalls, it updates all the other package lists
<Crashed> hm
<vhozard> anyone who can help me with xawtv?
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: anyway... what are trying to do now?
<Crashed> Setting up WINE
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: oh ^_^
<navetz> i cant uninstall or install anything because i keep getting this error :
<navetz> E: The package dtc-postfix-courier needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<navetz> can someone help me
<jussi01> navetz: sudo apt-get install -f
<navetz> jussi01: whats that do?
<jussi01> navetz: the -f is for fix broken IIRC
<jussi01> navetz: man apt-get for clarification
<navetz> jussi01: i tried it but i get the same error
<Crashed> http://pastebin.ca/900130
<Crashed> It says those dlls don't exist, when they do.
<ForgeAus> is wine case-sensitive?
<ForgeAus> ie from the commandline for example can you run wine genuinecheck.exe or do you have to run wine GenuineCheck.exe ?
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: please ask in #winehq, we are not wine experts here
<Crashed> oops.
<sparr_> is it possible to get ksysguard to use sensible K/M/G labels for the charts instead of scientific notation?  it takes me an appreciable amount of time to figure out how much 1.22093e+07 is
<karthikp> Speaking of wine, the wine config applet in kubuntu gutsy system settings seems to be broken.
<karthikp> Is there anyway to fix it?
<jussi01> karthikp: it works here
<JohnFlux> sparr: upgrade to kde4 :-)
<jussi01> karthikp: what is the issue?
<karthikp> I couldn't find anything useful online, so I forgot about it.
<karthikp> Okay.
<karthikp> I get an error message.
<karthikp> Lemme look it up.
<Toothpick> Greets
<karthikp> First, I get this window saying it appears you don't have all the drives set up.
<karthikp> Which is okay.
<karthikp> Then, I get this message saying the module Windows Applications could not be loaded.
<karthikp> The diagnostics is:
<karthikp> Possible reasons:
<karthikp> * An error occured during your last KDE upgrade leaving an orphaned control module.
<karthikp> * You have old third party modules lying around.
 * jussi01 reminds karthikp of pastebin...
<karthikp> What's pastebin?
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<karthikp> Oh nice. /me is still a noob.
<jussi01> :)
<karthikp> Okay, it doesn't allow me to select the text!
<karthikp> Never mind. THe thing is, this error popped up when I clean installed gutsy back last year.
<karthikp> So, there was no last kde session and there were no modules "lying around"
<karthikp> The system was fresh and I figured it was broken.
<karthikp> Anyone else have their wine config applet broken in system settings?
<Crashed> http://pastebin.ca/900147
<Crashed> :[
<stdin> Crashed: "root@crashed-pc:" <- there's your problem, don't run it as root
<Crashed> how did that happen...
<Crashed> Error from the DLL now.
<Crashed> http://pastebin.ca/900155
<stdin> that's a Wine issue, best place to ask about it is in #winehq
<arcticpenguin380> what filesystem is best for a lot of files
<jussi01> !best | arcticpenguin380
<ubotu> arcticpenguin380: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<Crashed> Oh man, I keep switching from #kubuntu and #winehq
<ForgeAus> Arcticpenguin you can only run Kubuntu on an EXT3 partition
<ForgeAus> but you can get it to read (most even write) other types of partitions
<arcticpenguin380> forgeAus: not true im on kubuntu with jfs
<Crashed> I just ran apt-get install flightgear - and It appared to install fine. How do I run it now?
<ForgeAus> ohhh kay... obviously I'm wrong then
<jussi01> Crashed: fgfs iirc
<Crashed> Ah, thanks.
<MrJoey> I know this isn't 100% Linux specific, but is it possible to limit the amount of RAM Windows uses (like one would do in Linux by appending the kernel argument mem=320M)
<MrJoey> And a similar question, is it possible to tell Linux to use gaps of memory
<MrJoey> e.g. to use 0..320M, 400M...800M, 900...1015M ?
<jussi01> MrJoey: ##windows ;)
<BluesKaj> MrJoey, Linux only uses as much as it needs and caches the rest AFAIK
<sui> hi
<BluesKaj> !hi | sui
<ubotu> sui: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<sui> :)
<MrJoey> MrJoey, Linux only uses as much as it needs and caches the rest AFAIK ==> That's true, but I want to restrict the kernel from using the 320..390MB range and the 800...900MB range
<MrJoey> As those ranges are bad RAM
<MrJoey> I know I can say mem=320, but that doesn't let me use the other good RAM after the 320=380 bad gap
<arcticpenguin380> is 14GB a lot of kubuntu
<arcticpenguin380> for
<MrJoey> Yes, unless you plan on installing an enormous amount of packages or holding many files (e.g. disk images)
<arcticpenguin380> i have a lot of games installed and my usuall stuff and still have 8GB left
<MrJoey> I guess I'll just try the badram patch
<ibou> my /media/cdrom0 can't be ejected because it can't be umounted. busy by dbus-launch and dbus-daemon
<patrick_> My adept database is locked, but I have nothing running to use it? PLease help
<jussi01> !adeptfix | patrick_
<ubotu> patrick_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<patrick_> thanks jussi01
<patrick_> alsa takes a while to make....
<BluesKaj> I have some leftover text that keeps coming up in greyed out text from previous konversation sessions when i was logging the chat. How do I get rid of that old text ?
<karthikp> I like that feature...:)
<BluesKaj> well, it's a month old now and getting boring
<patrick_> checking for initscr in -lncurses... no
<patrick_> checking for initscr in -lcurses... no
<patrick_> configure: error: this packages requires a curses library
<patrick_> What do I need to install? Adept comes up nothing when I search for curses
<navetz> someone please help me
<BluesKaj> aha , found it ...don't 'x' backlog in chatwindow
<navetz> i cant install anything
<navetz> i need to remove a package
<navetz> but it says i need to reinstall the package before i can remove
<navetz> when i try to reinstall it fails
<navetz> i cant force remove eitehr
<stratman4300> navetz: does it give you any error message???
<unagi> i changed something in my xorg.conf and ubuntu starts in low graphics mode, i switched it back and i still cant get out of low graphics mode, here is my xorg http://pastebin.org/19089, can anyone help me figure out what i need to do to get my graphics running again?
<navetz> stratman4300: yea it says that the certain package needs to be removed
<stratman4300> navetz: which package??
<navetz> dtc-postfix-courier i think
<BluesKaj> navetz, maybe broken pkgs or dependencies ..sometimes using the "fix broken pkgs" feature in synaptic /edit will help, if you have synaptic installed
<patrick_> why aren't the latest alsa drivers there for download?
<navetz> BluesKaj: i dont have it and i cant install it because of this bug
<liz_> Hi all, I was wondering how does one get to view a learning cd on kubuntu? when I put the cd in I can view it's content but it doesn't play...
<stratman4300> navetz: just for kicks try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<stratman4300> it'll reconfigure any packages that still need configuring
 * MasterShrek already told him to do that
<stratman4300> i had things get "stuck" because of that before
<stratman4300> ehh....
<unagi> i changed something in my xorg.conf and ubuntu starts in low graphics mode, i switched it back and i still cant get out of low graphics mode, here is my xorg http://pastebin.org/19089, can anyone help me figure out what i need to do to get my graphics running again?
<MasterShrek> unagi, what gfx card?
<unagi> geforce go 7400
<navetz> i am trying it right now
<MasterShrek> unagi, try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-glx-new
<BluesKaj> navetz, try : sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock ,as well
<MasterShrek> unagi, (assuming you installed your nvidia driver from the repos and not manually from nvidia's site)
<unagi> repos yes, it was working before i added rubbish to the xorg.conf to show my mom that ubuntu can easily be fixed
<navetz> i dont even know the answer to half the questions the prompt is asking me lol
<MasterShrek> unagi, ironic eh?
<patrick_> I tried manual earlier today and it broke xconfig and i couldnt figure out how to get to the command lin, all i had was a black screen
<MasterShrek> =P
<unagi> yes
<unagi> i removed the rubbish with nano, and i cant get it to go back into normal graphics
<unagi> ive taken a backup xorg.conf and replaced it and it still wont go back
<MasterShrek> unagi, try reconfiguring that package, it may help
<unagi> Package `nvidia-glx-new' is not installed and no info is available.
<MasterShrek> unagi, is the current xorg.conf using the nvidia driver or nv or vesa?
<MasterShrek> hmm, well sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new    then
<patrick_> Did you try System Settings -> Monitor?
<BluesKaj> navetz, just run with it ...the system isn't working so you need to some kind of action and these commands won't hurt anything
<navetz> BluesKaj: yea thanks
<patrick_> is alsa-utils needed for sound?
<BluesKaj> patrick ,yes
<patrick_> What should I do when it wont "make"?
<patrick_> mv: cannot stat `t-ja.gmo': No such file or directory
<BluesKaj> is there a config file ?
<MasterShrek> patrick_, why are you compiling it from source?
<patrick_> i ran the configure before the make
<MasterShrek> its in the repositories
<MasterShrek> at least i think it is...
<patrick_> i need 1.0.15 or higher for sound
<MasterShrek> ah
<BluesKaj> whynot usw adept
<Daisuke_Ido> patrick_: asus laptop?
<Daisuke_Ido> acer* rather
<patrick_> same sound card
<patrick_> gateway though
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah
<Daisuke_Ido> good luck with that
<Daisuke_Ido> i wonder if it's been backported
<patrick_> it works fine with alsa 1.0.15
<patrick_> and 1.0.16 is the newest, but its not making the utils
<patrick_> sound works out of the box on 8.04
<patrick_> ill try 1.015 and see if it works
<Daisuke_Ido> there are debs for 1.0.15
<patrick_> where do i get them?
<Daisuke_Ido> looking now
<patrick_> i can just make the 1.0.15, they worked a few weeks ago
<Daisuke_Ido> it would appear i was wrong
<unagi> that didnt work im still in low graphics
<MasterShrek> unagi, and the xorg.conf is using nvidia as the driver, correct?
<MasterShrek> patrick_, have you done: sudo apt-get install build-essential ?
<patrick_> yes
<BluesKaj> patrick_, the kernel package header must be installed
<kornieff> Can anyone help me with init.d scripts here, or is there another room for that kind of talk? Thank you.
<unagi> 	Driver		"nvidia"
<MasterShrek> hmm
<patrick_> BluesKaj: How do I do that?
<yassine_> hello
<yassine_> my brother
<Daisuke_Ido> there is a space between r and " right?
<Daisuke_Ido> or a tab, or something...
<unagi> i dont know what to do anymore
<MasterShrek> unagi, try this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<MasterShrek> unagi, and make sure you choose the nvidia driver
<BluesKaj> patrick_, it's in adept
<unagi> it didnt give me an option to check
<unagi> option to select nvidia
<unagi> kubuntu still says 'vesa'
<patrick_> BluesKaj: It lists them as installed
<navetz> dpkg-reconfigure -a didn't fix my problem :(
<sub[t]rnl> Greetings bug, Welcome to #Kubuntu
<stratman4300> navetz: have you done a apt-get update lately??
<patrick_> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<BluesKaj> navetz, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<sub[t]rnl> woop
<patrick_> Blue - how do I tell which version of the kernal I am running?
<sub[t]rnl> uname -r
<unagi> what happens if i delete xorg.conf?
<BluesKaj> patrick_, try this : ./alsa-info.sh
<sub[t]rnl> unagi➜ your x windows won't load due to a no screen found error.
<unagi> sigh
<unagi> i guess i have to reformat my hard drive
<patrick_> BluesKaj: In what directory? It is not in the utils, which is the only thing not installing
<navetz> !sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<navetz> whoops
<BluesKaj> patrick_, for kernel version : uname -a
<navetz> !package dtc-postfix-courier
<patrick_> Yeah, I have the correct kernal headers, and I am still getting: mv: cannot stat `t-ja.gmo': No such file or directory
<navetz> how do i find info on a package?
<unagi> !info package
<ubotu> Package package does not exist in gutsy
<unagi> can someone help me figure out my graphics problem?
<navetz> thanks
<navetz> !info dtc-postfix-courier
<ubotu> dtc-postfix-courier (source: dtc): web control panel for admin and accounting hosting services (more depends). In component universe, is extra. Version 0.25.3-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 37 kB, installed size 128 kB
<BluesKaj> patrick_, di you try: ./alsa-info.sh , in the konsole
<patrick_> BluesKaj: bash: ./alsa-info.sh: No such file or directory
<BluesKaj> patrick_, lspci | grep audio
<patrick_> nothing is displayed
<unagi> i dont understand why this is so difficult......
<unagi> why am i in low graphics mode
<mojosound> Is there a way to setup the tightvnc server such that kde is running when I connect remotely - right now all I get is a generic x window with konsole running
<patrick_> unagi: did you change the resolution in system setting -> monitor and display?
<unagi> no
<unagi> i changed my xorg.conf
<BluesKaj> patrick_, have you setup the sound system in system settings ?
<patrick_> BluesKaj: My card is not supported in alsa 1.0.14
<BluesKaj> ok
<unagi> !graphics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unagi> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<patrick_> got the alsa-utils installed -- i needed two packages that I found on the internet
<stratman4300> unagi: what type of graphics card do you have???
<unagi> nvidia geforce go 7400
<stratman4300> unagi: did you use the restricted drivers manager??
<unagi> i dont remember
<stratman4300> unagi: or did you make changes manually?
<unagi> i  made changes manually
<unagi> and put them back
<unagi> stratman4300: i made changes manually and put them back
<stratman4300> unagi: open the KDE system settings menu, and go to advanced
<stratman4300> unagi: then start the restricted drivers manager
<unagi> it says in use for the video
<patrick_> SOUND!!! :D
<stratman4300> what is your current resolution??
<unagi> 800 x 600
<stratman4300> can't go any higher??
<unagi> no
<stratman4300> what driver is in use when you look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf??
<stratman4300> in the devices section
<unagi> supposedly nvidia
<unagi> but kubuntu says vesa
<stratman4300> where is kubuntu saying vesa??
<unagi> settings > monitor > hardware
<patrick_> wow openoffice support word 07
<stratman4300> have you restarted X since setting up your nvidia hardware??
<unagi> stratman4300: i dont know what yo umean by setting up my hardware
<stratman4300> after you made your changes
<unagi> many times
<unagi> stratman4300: my video card was running fine, i added gibberish to my xorg to show my mom that in linux when something goes wrong you can fix it
<unagi> stratman4300: unfortunately i cant seem to get it back up
<wilbur_> anyone running kubuntu on acer 3000 series laptops ?
<stratman4300> you took out what you added??
<unagi> yes
<stratman4300> okay do this....  open the resricted drivers manager....  uncheck nvidia....  hit apply...or..  okay
<stratman4300> restart your x session....
<stratman4300> the go back into the restricted drivers manager, and check the check box and restart your X-session...  this should re-install the drivers
<stratman4300> or at least update your config files
<filo1234> hi guys i have a problem with amarok
<filo1234> when i switch off amarok, my hd external usb get down
<unagi> brb
<unagi> didnt work
<unagi> i dont understand
<unagi> does anyone know anything about xorg?
<stratman4300> you need to be patient
<filo1234> so amarok work but i have my mp3 on external hd  and when i close amarok, external usb hd, get umount
<stratman4300> one sec let me look up a bit on nvidia drivers real quick
<unagi> i am patient........this has been going on for 2 hours
<stratman4300> unagi: run a sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-glx nvidia-settings
<stratman4300> unagi: then a sudo modprobe -r nvidia
<stratman4300> then open the restricted drivers manager and see if the check box is checked or not
<Arwen> whoo, transparent window decorations are shiny
<unagi> FATAL: Module nvidia not found.
<stratman4300> after the modprobe??
<unagi> thats the output of modprobe
<unagi> and there is no entry in restricted drivers
<stratman4300> no entry at all??
<unagi> not for nvidia
<stratman4300> okay....   try rebooting your PC now....  then check the restricted drivers manager....  it should pick up your nvidia card and ask if you want to install software
<unagi> and it says i need to isntall a package for it to work
<unagi> ok brb
<liz_> ok this has happened to me twice already. While installing from adept manager the installation freezes. Right now it's frozen at 20% while installing java.
<liz_> should I close and reinstall?
<stratman4300> liz: does it show anything when you hit show details??
<liz_> stratman: yes it shows a half loaded blue screen
<karthikp> Doesn't java pop up a EULA or something like it?
<stratman4300> yeah it does.....  sounds like your not getting the whole screen though
<stratman4300> is adept maximized??
<stratman4300> liz: is your window maximized??
<liz_> stratman: the screen is not maximized, but even when I do it's just stuck
<karthikp> How about trying to apt-get from a terminal instead? That would launch that 8-bit looking screen and let you get past the eula.
<stratman4300> yeah you could install just java via terminal then install the rest with adept
<sergiu21> hello
<sergiu21> how can i access the partition, i got this message hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<liz_> haven't done terminal yet... what would I write after apt-get.... java? or sun-java5-plugin?
<wilbur__> I need some help setting up my sis video card and sis soundcard, anyone willing to help me out ?
<stratman4300> sun-java5-plugin
<patrick_> apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<liz_> ok I'll try that then, Thx stratman4300 and karthikp
<stratman4300> np
<liz_> thx patrick, hope it works
<stratman4300> then you can do the rest like usual with adept
<stratman4300> oh make sure you use sudo....    like this...   sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<patrick_> Konversation is the best IRC client ive ever used :)
<stratman4300> yeah it's nice :)
<patrick_> mirc looks cluttered and xchat i just dont like
<patrick_> pidgins implementation is annoying
<karthikp> It's the only one I've used :)
<karthikp> And I like it, anyway. :)
<Arwen> Konversation won't let you auto-rejoin on kicks...
<Arwen> lame
<wilbur__> help!
<trappist> Arwen: awesome
<trappist> I hate irc clients that automate obnoxious behavior
<liz_> wow ok, now I got: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarilly unavailable) is another process using it?
<trappist> like spewing away messages to every channel you're on
<stratman4300> liz: do you have adept open still??
<patrick_> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Arwen> there's never an excuse for not having an option
<Arwen> especially one people might use
<liz_> stratman4300: adept is not open
<patrick_> liz - do the above comman the ubot said
<trappist> Arwen: if the option automates bad netiquette, that's a pretty good excuse.  if I wrote an irc client it wouldn't have that option.
<patrick_> command*
<stratman4300> okay make sure you use sudo...  type like this.     sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<stratman4300> try that
<Arwen> trappist, then people would just use a different one. That's not an excuse.
<trappist> Arwen: so, all applications should implement every feature that's technically possible that people might want to use, no matter if it's obnoxious, destructive, etc.?
<trappist> gotta disagree.
<Arwen> trappist, you can implement whatever feature you want, but not implementing X feature won't stop people from using it.
<Arwen> so doing so as a matter of making a point is kind of silly
<Arwen> specially if there's a reason to use it
<liz_> I did what ubotu typed and it's asking if I should kill process 6585.... I'm guessing I say yes
<patrick_> Yes liz
<patrick_> then you can do whatever you were trying to do when it wold you the database was lcoked
<patrick_> told*
<patrick_> locked*
<trappist> if I wrote an ftp client, it wouldn't have a button that said 'upload random data until the server's disk fills up', even if it was specifically requested, and it wouldn't be to make a point
<liz_> thx patrick :)
<sourcemaker> are there release notes for the new kdebase update for gusty?
<Arwen> trappist, but there's no legitimate reason one would want that.
<Arwen> so that's not a valid argument
<liz_> cool, all went well, i think it's done, thx all! Be seeing u in the near future
<fivetwentysix> When I play Warcraft III on Wine sometimes it'll lag one a specific person hosts. And i will be the only 1 lagging, however my connection itself is not lagging.
<fivetwentysix> Anyone know what can cause this problem?
<fivetwentysix> Its like every 2 minutes it'll just suddenly lag.
<unagi> i dont understand why this is so friggen difficult
<fivetwentysix> What?
<bobito> hey, I've been unable to setup wireless internet on my kubuntu gusty laptop.  The furthest I've gotten is to get to the network connections, where it sees a disable wireless network device, but will not enable it
<stratman4300> unagi: did you try doing what i said??
<Arwen> fivetwentysix, stop using WINE :-P
<unagi> yes
<bobito> could someone at least point me in the direction of a good howto?
<unagi> and its still in low graphics
<fivetwentysix> Arwen: what do you suggest?
<fivetwentysix> Arwen: Wine runs Warcraft III perfectly
<stratman4300> when you rebooted did you reinstall the drivers using the resricted drivers manager??
<Arwen> fivetwentysix, oh, it does? then go on..
<sub[t]rnl> !wireless | bobito
<ubotu> bobito: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Arwen> I was going to suggest *running Windows apps on Windows*
<unagi> when i rebooted it was checked and it says in use
<adiii> hali
<fivetwentysix> Arwen: But it runs better on Wine than it does on Windows.
<unagi> my lord.........do i really have to reinstall?
<stratman4300> just out of curiostiy.....   try doing sudo modprobe nvidia
<sourcemaker> how can I connect a windows vpn server via pptp?
<Arwen> ok..
<unagi> i get no output with modprobe
<stratman4300> which means it was succesful
<fivetwentysix> Arwen: It's just this connection problem to certain people I don't know what can cause it.
<unagi> what was successful
<unagi> im still in low graphics mode
<stratman4300> now go into /etc/X11/xorg.conf and make sure it's set to use nvidia
<unagi> kubuntu still says its using the vesa driver
<wilbur__> Anyone had any sucsess with this card : VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<unagi> it always said nvidia in the xorg
<stratman4300> from the command line do this...    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Arwen> hehe, a SiS chip? poor guy.
<stratman4300> go through the prompts...  make sure you select nvidia in the modules section
<unagi> i dont know all of the answers in this prompt
<stratman4300> you'll just accept most of the defaults
<unagi> nvidia isnt in the list
<stratman4300> it's not in the list???   hmmm  interesting
<unagi> and i dont have any nv* modules installed
<stratman4300> okay....  hold ctrl, then press c
<fivetwentysix> If you have an SiS card: Buy a new one.
<stratman4300> then run sudo apt-get install module-assistant
<shr00mz_> Anyone want to offer me some help with adept?
<stratman4300> we'll do this the debian way...   am i allowed to say that on this irc???   =P
<shr00mz_> it keeps crashing when I launch it.
<arcticpenguin380> is it possilbe to use tracker in kubuntu
<unagi> installed
<shr00mz_> gives a msg about another instance running
<stratman4300> unagi: when that is done run module-assistant prepare
<stratman4300> unagi: when that is done run sudo module-assistant prepare
<unagi> done
<shr00mz_> then give the crash report
<stratman4300> you did the preapre already??
<unagi> yea
<unagi> uild-essential is already the newest version.
<stratman4300> then do sudo module-assistant auto-install nvidia
<unagi> said it failed
<unagi> contrib and non-free archives suggested
<stratman4300> okay one sec
<stratman4300> make sure you have the universe and multiverse repositories enabled
<unagi> theyre enabled
<stratman4300> try sudo m-a prepare
<stratman4300> one more time
<stratman4300> then check /usr/src make sure your kernel source is there
<unagi> errors
<stratman4300> errors in m-a prepare??
<unagi> yes
<stratman4300> what does it say??
<unagi> /msg stratman4300
<unagi> unagi@unagi-laptop:/usr/src$ sudo m-a prepare
<unagi> Getting source for kernel version: 2.6.22-14-generic
<unagi> Kernel headers available in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic
<unagi> Creating symlink...
<unagi> apt-get install build-essential
<unagi> Reading package lists... Done
<unagi> Building dependency tree
<Daisuke_Ido> !paste | unagi
<ubotu> unagi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<unagi> Reading state information... Done
<jpatrick> phew
<Daisuke_Ido> that would have been extensive -_-
<stratman4300> lol
<jpatrick> Daisuke_Ido: good thing I muted no? ;-)
<Daisuke_Ido> very :)
<jpatrick> Daisuke_Ido: paste still in proces
<jpatrick> unagi: please use the pastebin next time
<blizzzek> gn8 zammen
<buz> i'm trying to play 720p video
<buz> my cpu can easily decode it (cpu usage shows less than 70%) but in fast movement i get lines as if the graphics subsystem is not able to keep up
<jpatrick> !aptfix | unagi
<ubotu> unagi: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<unagi> stratman4300: http://pastebin.org/19109
<unagi> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jpatrick> !msgthebot > unagi
<stratman4300> unagi: try sudo apt-get autoremove
<stratman4300> then do sudo apt-get install -f
<unagi> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Crashed> Test.
<stratman4300> try the sudo apt-get install -f
<karthikp> Anyone else see 'tearing' of the image while watching video, especially if the camera pans too quickly?
<Arwen> karthikp, me. But that's because I'm using OpenGL on an ATI card.
<unagi> same error
<karthikp> nvidia, but I still see it.
<unagi> same error stratman4300
<Arwen> karthikp, try setting your video output method to "XVideo"
<Arwen> or more commonly "xv"
<stratman4300> do sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server
<karthikp> How do I do that?
<unagi> btw restricted says the driver isnt in use
<nosrednaekim> hey everyone...
<stratman4300> really???....  okay go check the check box
<stratman4300> see if it pulls the files
<unagi> it is checked
<stratman4300> hit apply
<unagi> it was already checked
<ep103> Hey guys, I removed network-manager and network-manager-kde while trying to configure wireless internet, and thereby lost all connection to the internet on my linux machine. Is it possible to reinstall these programs from the kubuntu 7.10 install CD?
<ep103> (gusty
<nosrednaekim> ep103: I don't think so... but do you have a wired connection?
<stratman4300> okay try that sudo dkpg-reconfigure mysql-server
<ep103> Yes, but it hasn't been working since I uninstalled network manager
<unagi> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<stratman4300> do you have any other open terminals??
<nosrednaekim> ep103: then run, from the command line "sudo dhclient eth0"
<buz> i have xvideo and still see tearing on a intel gma x3100
<unagi> no
<ep103> nosrednaekin: that was awesome, ty
<stratman4300> okay i'm a bit weak on the inner working of the debian packaging system... anyone else in the room want to step in for unagi??
<unagi> =(
<unagi> im going to have to reformat my hard drive i can tell
<stratman4300> no we can fix it
<stratman4300> just have to be patient
<nosrednaekim> ep103: grab knetworkmanager again ;)
<unagi> i dont understand why its so hard..........i added asdf to xorg.conf, restarted x, then took out asdf from xorg.conf and restarted x.........why doenst that work
<nosrednaekim> unagi: whats the problem?
<stratman4300> well whatever you did....  your system didn't like it
<stratman4300> lol
<ep103> clear
<unagi> but i undid it stratman4300 why isnt that enough
<stdin> unagi: "sudo fuser -vik /var/cache/debconf/config.dat ; sudo dpkg --configure -a" should clear the lock
<unagi> nosrednaekim: i added bad info into xorg then removed it and now my graphics wont run
<Crashed> What would the difficulty scale of installing MythTV be? (1 to 10, 10 hardest).
<unagi> crashed 11
<nosrednaekim> unagi: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to generate a new conf file
<karthikp> Crashed: 'Suspect it'll depend on your level of enthusiasm for it.
<Crashed> Okay, so multiply that by 10 since I'm a newbie and you get 110/10 difficulty.
<unagi> should i delete the one i have now?
<Crashed> I wish I had windows :(
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: installing? simple.... getting it working the way you want? 6
<nosrednaekim> unagi: no, it'll do that for you
<arcticpenguin380> whats a good metadata indexer
<unagi> sigh
<unagi> nosrednaekim: nvidia isnt in that list
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: are you sure your video captre card is suported?
<nosrednaekim> unagi: choose nv then...
<Crashed> nosrednaekim: I've been looking for a hardware support list.
<bobito> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Crashed> Haven't checked the wiki yet.
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: just give me the output of lspci....
<unagi> but nv is a non accelerated driver right nosr?
<unagi> but nv is a non accelerated driver right nosrednaekim?
<nosrednaekim> unagi: yeah, but at least it will get it working for a bit
<Crashed> That command is neat :
<Crashed> :)
<Crashed> interestingly enough, I don't see any info on a tv tuner here.
<nosrednaekim> pastebin it and I'll see...
<buz> let's see if this is an ubuntu issue
<Crashed> http://pastebin.com/m1ccaaa13
<buz> (i'm on opensuse now)
<buz> since x crashed the machine...
<unagi> ok
<unagi> ran it
<unagi> still running on vesa drivers
<oloughlin75> Crashed: Stil having problems?
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: last line is the tuner...
<Crashed> Oops :)
<oloughlin75> I didnt even know philips made pc tv tuners
<Crashed> oloughlin75: with what specifically?
<unagi> anyone have any ideas?
<oloughlin75> Just in general :)
<Crashed> I've still got many problems, some were fixed. Most weren't. :p
<shazow> hiya, after a fresh install and enabling restricted nvidia drivers, my xorg wont start, with the following output: http://pastebin.com/m2a350b2e (no visible errors), using the default xorg.conf generated by nvidia-xconfig... lsmod shows nvidia module is loaded fine (using nvidia-glx-new). Any idea what I'm missing?
<stratman4300> unagi: did you do ANYTHING else other than add jibberish to xorg.conf....    it shouldn't be behaving that way period
<unagi> i did nothing
<unagi> i even replaced it with a secondary that i have
<Crashed> nosrednaekim: compatible?
<stratman4300> have you had any issues with apt recently??
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: checkin
<unagi> http://pastebin.org/19089
<unagi> no
<buz> shazow: can you paste your entire xorg log
<unagi> stratman4300: http://pastebin.org/19089
<nosrednaekim> shazow: could i have th contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<shazow> buz: that is my entire log, but i think i have an idea what's happening.. it's using the wrong vga port
<buz> never seen anything like that
<shazow> i know how to fix that, thanks!
<stratman4300> if we can get apt working... we can get the nvidia module recompiled and installed from scratch
<shazow> (I have a VGA and DVI port in my videocard, it's showing the screen on my VGA which the monitor isn't on)
<olimpico> Does anyone here knows how to configure knetworkmanager in PCLOS???
<buz> still shouldnt really crash
<shazow> it doesn't crash, it just hangs
<mefisto__> looking for a gui program to create a dvd menu (dvd mpegs already encoded). I've given up on Qdvdauthor. Any others?
<buz> olimpico: this is the kubuntu channel so i doubt it
<shazow> ie. it's running, i just dont see it
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: seems its supported quite well
<Crashed> Ooh
<stratman4300> unagi: what happens when you do sudo apt-get install -f again??
<Crashed> nosrednaekim: out of curiosity, does this card support hardware mpeg1/2/3/4/whatever encoding?
<Crashed> It was given to me for free, I really know nothing about it.
<olimpico> buz: I use Kubuntu, actually I'm running it now, but a freind of mine uses PCLOS, but I installed knetworkmanager and it's not able to establish a connection. In the PCLOS channel, nobody has any idea.
<buz> what does pclos use by default
<unagi> it goes through successfully
<olimpico> buz: I know the people here are better
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: I don't know... but here is a decnt thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=437325
<jussi01> olimpico: tell him to install kubuntu :P
<unagi> now what stratman4300
<stratman4300> unagi: ahhh  okay do a sudo m-a prepare now
<olimpico> buz: Netapplet
<oloughlin75> I thought PCLOS used KNetworkManager
<unagi> done
<Crashed> Is mythtv the simplest tv tuner software for linux?
<stratman4300> unagi: now run m-a auto-install nvidia
<Crashed> I really just want to stream TV on my PC, and *maybe* record it :P
<Crashed> record/rewind/pause
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: nah...kdetv is probably easier
<oloughlin75> Crashed: Windows will do that :)
<olimpico> jussi01: He tried, but his weird Wireless card was not recognized by Kubuntu, and PCLOS did recognised it. And it works with the normal config from PCLOS, but it's not very confortable.
<Crashed> I need windows :(
<stratman4300> unagi: when that's done run sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<nosrednaekim> olimpico: you may want to erase all of the intrfaces out of /etc/network/interfaces
<Crashed> Is kdetv any decent, though?
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: never used it.
<jpatrick> !windows | Crashed
<ubotu> Crashed: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<jpatrick> ;-)
 * MartinCleaver reads FSQ
<MartinCleaver> /s/S/A/
<Crashed> E: Couldn't find package mythtv
<olimpico> nosrednaekim: There is no /etc/network/interfaces on PCLOS
<Crashed> Why did I hope it was gonna be that easy?
<stratman4300> what kind of backwards distro is that????  LOL
<unagi> ok now what stratman4300
<oloughlin75> PCLOS works by default for most things... but its terrible ugly and without a lot of support
<stratman4300> unagi: run sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<unagi> i did
<nosrednaekim> olimpico: heh
<nosrednaekim> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<stratman4300> unagi: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<stratman4300> unagi: nvidia will be in the list now
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: you can search for packages with "apt-cache search myth"
<stratman4300> it should anyway
<Crashed> Interesting
<stratman4300> unagi: then reboot X and your home free
<buz> PCLOS is a mandriva derivative, what do you expect :P
<mefisto__> Crashed: kdetv is very easy to install and try. It might be all you need
<Crashed> The only results are some thesaurus program :P
<stratman4300> lol....   true
<Crashed> Installing kdetv.
<unagi> how do i know my cards bus identifier
<oloughlin75> Where is the setting to make it so the current window doesnt move to the next desktop?
<stratman4300> unagi: just leave it blank
<Crashed> Hm
<Arwen> oloughlin75, doesn't move? isn't that default?
<Crashed> The only way I can test if this works is if I pop the cable off of my modem and stick it into the tuner card.
<Crashed> So, I'll probably be back in 5 minutes when this doesn't work. ;-)
<nosrednaekim> !search myth
<stratman4300> unagi: is nvidia in the list??
<ubotu> Found: tv, mythtv-mysql, mythbuntu, mythtv
<unagi> ok now what
<unagi> yes and its done
<stratman4300> restart x
<oloughlin75> Arwen: When I use my shortcut for the next desktop, the window moves also
<stratman4300> you should be golden
<nosrednaekim> !info mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv (source: mythtv): A personal video recorder application (client and server). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.20.2-0ubuntu10.1 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 96 kB
<oloughlin75> kB?
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75: meta package I assume
<unagi> still in low graphics mode
<unagi> still says vesa
<oloughlin75> O i see, i changed th ewrong shortcut
<nosrednaekim> unagi: what driver does your xorg.conf say to use?
<stratman4300> .......   man that's whack....  we recompiled the module from scratch
<unagi> nvidia
<unagi> ?
<unagi> what other places specify what driver to use
<Crashed1> Unsuprisingly it didn't work.
<Crashed1> 'Video display not possible with the current plugin configuration. Try playing with the configuration options of the V4L2 plugin.'
<nosrednaekim> Crashed1: oh.. now what should be fun... ^_^
<unagi> stratman4300: nosrednaekim what else can i do
<unagi> does it require restart?
<Crashed> I don't consider that fun nosred :P
<nosrednaekim> unagi: sould you ming pastebining your /var/log/xorg.0.log?
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: sarcasm my freind
<Crashed> I need windows to wipe my ass for me. Linux is tough.
<oloughlin75> Lol crashed
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Saa7134_quick_guide
<oloughlin75> It hard to jump into linux, but it isnt that complicated :/
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: there is a bit of a "unsimplified" guide
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: I think you are trying to do too much at once, take it easy and see what it can do..
<Crashed> Trying to do too much? I plugin cable and I want it to show TV. Is that really too much? :P
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: it can be
<Crashed> I don't have a clue what to do now.
<tzd> my flash player (adobe) refuse to start when i want to watch youtube etc. in firefox 2.x. Anyone recognize this and hopefully have a solution to this issue please?
<unagi> http://pastebin.org/19113
<unagi> nosrednaekim:
<nosrednaekim> unagi: tanks
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: do nothing for a bit, grab a nice open source game and play around :)
<Crashed> Heh, how will that sort my lack of TV?
<oloughlin75> lol
<oloughlin75> I like my desktop icon-less but it looks too... empty :/
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: it'll make you forget your lack of TV....
<sergiu21> hello, i have in tray kubuntu icon, i can't open it , none of any icons in tray responds
<unagi> Crashed: tv in linux is not easy to do
<nacho__> please irc spanhis?
<Crashed> Guess not.
<unagi> Crashed: i gave up..........i just use vista
<unagi> nosrednaekim: did you look at it?
<oloughlin75> nacho ¿Cual es la problema?
<nosrednaekim> unagi: could I have your /etc/X11/xorg.conf too?
<nosrednaekim> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<nacho__> no hay una charla en español?
<unagi> http://pastebin.org/19089
<sergiu21> of, kubuntu crashed
<sergiu21> i mean ktorrent
<Crashed> Er, what? :/
<oloughlin75> Does compiz work on kde?
<sergiu21> i think that kubntu 7.04 was more stable
<sergiu21> is more stable..
<unagi> oloughlin75: yes
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75: certainly
<oloughlin75> good :)
<jussi01> !compiz | oloughlin75
<ubotu> oloughlin75: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ForgeAus> compiz and kde4?.. hmm theres no need for it right?
<mefisto__> sergiu21: is ktorrent really running? (ctrl-esc and search the list)
<SlimeyPete> ForgeAus: different plugins I guess, maybe people have favourites
<oloughlin75> I install 7.11 ForgeAus. KDE4 broke too much of the KDE3 stuff
<nosrednaekim> ForgeAus: half the improvents in the past month to compiz were things to help it work with kde4
<newGuy> in kde, how do I add a program to run at startup?
<nosrednaekim> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<unagi> nosrednaekim: any ideas?
<nosrednaekim> unagi: unfortunately....no.... thats very odd..
<unagi> omg............
<sub[t]rnl> whats unagi trying to do?
<unagi> im trying to get out of low graphics mode
<nosrednaekim> unagi: fix X
<unagi> all i did was add a bad string to xorg, restarted x, took it out, restarted x
<ForgeAus> why's it in low graphicx mode?
<unagi> why doesnt x run right
<ForgeAus> what card is it?
<unagi> geforce go 7400
<sub[t]rnl> so, your trying to get it to run the nvidia driver?
<ForgeAus> nvidia has drivers
<ForgeAus> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<unagi> yes
<sub[t]rnl> using 7.10?
<unagi> yes
<sub[t]rnl> enable it in restricted devices manager, and run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ForgeAus> thats one reason I like AndLinux the X server already works with my ATI drivers because windows has them :)
<mefisto__> Crashed: did you get kdetv to work?
<unagi> its checked but says 'not in use'
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, check it then run the command I told you
<Crashed> mefisto: it's only been 5 minutes. Do you really think a newbie like me could get it to work in 5 minutes? :P
<sub[t]rnl> so it is put to use
<unagi> now what
<Crashed> I've installed KDETV, MythTV, and soon enough TV Time.
<Crashed> I've got half-assed instructions on each of them.
<unagi> tv time runs my webcam
<unagi> lol
<Crashed> This isn't a channel that'll ban me 10 hours later for swearing, like #linux, right?
<nosrednaekim> unagi: question.... are you using gdm? the gnome login manager?
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: it is...
<Crashed> Oh shoot.
<ForgeAus> Crashed don't use bad language
<unagi> i guess
<ForgeAus> and you won't get banned
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: but we give you some fair warnings first
<unagi> i started with ubuntu then installed kubuntu over it
<unagi> the login didnt change
<sub[t]rnl> unagi➜ enable it in restricted devices manager, and run sudo nvidia-xconfig.
<ForgeAus> well unless your behavioru is otherwise offensive I guess
<unagi> i did sub[t]rnl now what
<nosrednaekim> unagi: yeah... I hate gdm and all that crap, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm" and select kdm.
<Crashed> http://www.djlosch.com/article_How-to:_Ubuntu_Edgy_and_MythTV_and_Hauppauge_PVR-150
<ForgeAus> subtrnal did I tell you I got into that ext3 drive? (was it you I was talking to about it?)
<Crashed> I'm running that tutorial, but it's for a different card.
<unagi> now what sub[t]rnl
<ForgeAus> still didn't fix my AndLinux tho, its still hanging before the login prompt
<sub[t]rnl> unagi➜ logout, then ctrl + e
<jussi01> Crashed: its all about attitude ;)
<sub[t]rnl> unagi➜ alt + e
<newGuy> so if I put a file named synergystart into ~/.kde/Autostart and make it executable, it will run every time I start kde?
<sub[t]rnl> ForgeAus➜ hrm, can't remeber
<Crashed> jussi01: I'll try to PG13 my language. :]
<newGuy> the file is just:
<newGuy> #! /usr/bin/bash
<newGuy> synergys --config /synergy.conf
<nosrednaekim> newGuy: correct
<sub[t]rnl> newGuy➜ yup
<jussi01> Crashed: :)
<newGuy> thanks!
<nareshov> Hi, is there a poster/flyer on KDE available online?
<unagi> ctrl + e or alt + e
<nekostar> hey
<sub[t]rnl> alt + e
<newGuy> thanks
<nekostar> is there a kde4 mastered alpha4 of hardy?
<unagi> what does alt + e do
<sub[t]rnl> sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<jussi01> nekostar: kde 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 and hardy support in #ubuntu+1
<ForgeAus> I think theres a KDE4 of suse but dunno about Hardy
<nosrednaekim> nekostar: I don't think so
<nekostar> jussi01 i'm in ubuntu+1 :P
<nekostar> no one answered there i'll try the other one
<Crashed> Hm. How do I check stats on my harddrive, like space?
<sub[t]rnl> df -h
<Crashed> df, that was it.
<nekostar> nosrednaekim darn - there's one for 7.10...
<Crashed> thanks sub.
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: df
<Crashed> Hey, so I've only used 4.1GB out of 40? Woot :]
<mefisto__> Crashed: konqueror has some graphical disk size view mode too
<ForgeAus> serendipity Crashed :)
<Crashed> My last system (which I was using for 8 years straight, up until yesterday!) only had 12.5. That was a hassle.
<Crashed> mefisto: I prefer command line for quick data like that.
<sub[t]rnl> hehe, file size view in konq is nice too, for hunting down the hogs
<Ryu010> hello?
 * ForgeAus looks around for ken
<sub[t]rnl> but, the cli 	du	 works just as good
<oloughlin75> Uhhmm, I just installed compiz, and now my mouse is like invisible!!!
<mefisto__> Crashed: yes, but file size view can quickly show you what is filling up your disks
<ForgeAus> oh wait there is a Ken!
<Crashed> Oh, neat.
<jussi01> !hi | Ryu010
<ubotu> Ryu010: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Crashed> I've used a program called Space Monger in Windows that does that.
<Crashed> And I downloaded that xcruise linux 'game'. It's pretty cool.
<Ryu010> anyone know where i can get a driver for a Broadcom 4328, i have spent about 3 days looking and decided to ask for help
<Crashed> 3D file system :]
<jussi01> !bcm43xx | Ryu010
<ubotu> Ryu010: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Ryu010> i have tried that one
<Crashed> apt-get upgrade should update all my drivers, right?
<unagi> i logged out presssed alt + e and logged back in
<ForgeAus> wb unagi
<unagi> still in low graphics
<unagi> still says vesa drivers
<unagi> still says restricted not in use
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: it will update your kernel, yes, but you since you are running such an old kernel,......
<ForgeAus> unagi, do you have a backup of your xorg.conf
<unagi> yes, and that doesnt work
<Crashed> Well, I ran that command about 8 minutes ago. It's still going.
<ForgeAus> hmm then its not xorg.conf that is the problem aparently, I'm not sure how to get a list of what xorg is doing
<unagi> ok alt tab isnt working now
<unagi> all i did was add a string and remove a string ForgeAus
<jussi01> Ryu010: so whats the issue, why didnt it work?
<ForgeAus> unagi, strings can be very fickle sometimes :)
<unagi> it was a bunch of symbols......
<ForgeAus> jussi its functioning, but not in the mode he wants
<Ryu010> in the wifi manager my device would not show up
<nosrednaekim> unagi: I think bullet-proof X  is all messed up
<ForgeAus> (its defaulting to a vesa driver instead of an nvidia one)
<ForgeAus> bulletproof X?
<unagi> why the heck is it using vesa when nvidia is listed
<nosrednaekim> ForgeAus: yeah... its a ubuntu thing
<nosrednaekim> unagi: is your login screen brown?
<ForgeAus> vesa mesa peice'o' .... hmmm did I say that out loud?
<unagi> no my login screen is my custom login scream
<oloughlin75> Uhhmm, I just installed compiz, and now my mouse is like invisible!!!
<ForgeAus> wow kewl trick oloughlin
<ForgeAus> doesn't sound too handy tho
<MartinCleaver> I currently run Centos 5.1 on my quad core desktop. I just downloaded the kubuntu 7.1 amd64.iso DVD and want to try it. Will installing from this DVD make the machine dual boot?
<oloughlin75> How do i get it back?!
<nosrednaekim> MartinCleaver: you have the option
<Crashed> What's the command to check your RAM stats?
<unagi> ok fine
<nosrednaekim> unagi: so, its gdm?
<jussi01> Crashed: free
<unagi> i dont know
<unagi> i guess
<oloughlin75> It is a bit hard to find a button by trying to make it look selected..
<unagi> i changed it to kdm i guess it defaulted back
<unagi> ooooooh
<unagi> do i have to fix it in gnome?
 * ForgeAus shrugs
<nosrednaekim> unagi: thats very possible...
<unagi> fascinating
<nosrednaekim> unagi: change to kdm and then reboot...
<unagi> i did change to kdm
<Crashed> I read briefly, but why does Kubuntu try to use up 90% RAM?
<ForgeAus> GDM KDM WDM XDM they're all just different types of the same thing
<unagi> apparently it didnt work
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: look at the line that says +/- buffers/cache
<SlimeyPete> Crashed: it caches programs and data which you have used so that it doesn't have to load from disk next time you use them
<Crashed> So the cache is basically memory it's using, but just for convenience?
<mefisto__> Crashed: it doesn't use up ram, it puts it to use
<ForgeAus> yeah
<oloughlin75> and performance
<trappist> Crashed: it un-caches when it needs the ram
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: right, and it can be quickly allocated to "real memory"
<Crashed> Sorry, I've been using windows for so long that that's been the primary use of ram. Using it up.
<Crashed> Alright, that's cool.
<oloughlin75> Does anyone know to make the mouse visible?
<ForgeAus> Windows is the same, using ram, caching ram
<Crashed> 747 - 270 = "real" used ram
<trappist> oloughlin75: you have an invisible mouse?!
<oloughlin75> trappist: yes!
<trappist> that's awesome.
<oloughlin75> It is there because buttons become selected
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: maybe...
<ForgeAus> hehe I thought so to trappist, as to how to fix it, however
<oloughlin75> but its awfully hard to use
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75: are you actually running compiz?
<trappist> spraypaint!
<oloughlin75> i have no idea
<mefisto__> oloughlin75: my guess is you need some option in xorg.conf specific to your videocard/driver
<oloughlin75> Does video card affect the display of the mouse? The bouncing icons and scrolling and stuff are still working
<trappist> oloughlin75: yes, it does
<ForgeAus> why are your icons bouncing?
<oloughlin75> when i launch a program
<trappist> oloughlin75: or, it can.  your video card can be put in charge of rendering the mouse cursor.
<ForgeAus> hehe I was kidding
<oloughlin75> you know how it does the bouncing when it loads
<mefisto__> oloughlin75: setting options in xorg.conf can work around problems that drivers can have
<oloughlin75> ... what should I set?
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75: and only now just happened when you installed compiz?
<oloughlin75> yes nosrednaekim
<oloughlin75> i logged out and it disappeared
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75: try running "compiz --replace" and seeif it comes back
<oloughlin75> no
<ForgeAus> it can also remove those gawd-awful messages you get in a console/terminal window when you run programs because the touchpad drivers are enabled
<ForgeAus> assuming your using a desktop PC that is
<wilbur__> where do i get alsaconf ?
<oloughlin75> how do i disable compiz?
<nosrednaekim> ForgeAus: you only need those if you have a touchscreen, I turn them off on my laptop as well
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75: "kwin --replace
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75: and uninstall it..
<Bauldrick> !pastebin
<ForgeAus> TouchScreen? wow thats unlikely
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Bauldrick> just need the add
<ForgeAus> although that being said I'd love a 17" convertible notebook... when technology catches up :)
<ForgeAus> then again I guess I'd settle for A4 size thats enough for me...
<Crashed> Back to pretending I know how to install mythtv / kdetv / tv time.
<ForgeAus> not sure that displays come in a4 size tho
<ForgeAus> lol Crashed
<ForgeAus> you have video in/out on your display hardware?
<Crashed> Aw man. This tutorial sucks.
<Crashed> It wants me to install php/mysql/phpmyadmin.
<nosrednaekim> don't do mythtv!
<nosrednaekim> <_<
<Crashed> video in/out? I have a tv tuner :P
<nosrednaekim> its complicated..
<Crashed> I have s-out, I think.
<Crashed> ...okay. TV Time time.
<ForgeAus> Video4Linux uh?
<ForgeAus> KdeTV sounds good
<Crashed> kdetv.org isn't even up anymore.
<Crashed> Would you go out and buy a new ford if ford didn't even exist!? :|
<ForgeAus> how about a used ford?
<Crashed> xvoutput: No XVIDEO port found which supports YUY2 images.
<ForgeAus> can't say I'm used to Ford not existing
<Crashed> Would I be getting that error because I don't have the cable hooked up at this very moment>
<Arwen> Crashed, what video card?
<DareDevill> sub[t]rnl hi
<Arwen> and try software YUV -> RGB conversion then
<ForgeAus> Arwen its a tv tuner
<Arwen> ForgeAus, you can't output video through a TV tuner...
<ForgeAus> ahh ok...
<ForgeAus> interesting, I think mine does but Crashed, maybe you odn't have one?
<Arwen> most cards support YUY2...
<sub[t]rnl> DareDevill➜ greetings
<Agent_bob> i'm having trouble with a shell script.  can't seem to get [ 1 -gt UID ]   to work correctly   and it turns out that UID is not set,  any insight ?
<Crashed> Arwen: X800XL, but does a video card even have to do anything with a tv tuner card?
<mefisto__> Crashed: did kdetv start up with a wizard on the first run?
<Crashed> I just yanked the cable off my tv, and rewired the entire FLOOR to hook it up to my PC :P
<Dr_Willis> Agent_bob,  isent is $UID ?
<Crashed> mefisto: I think it did, but it crashed instantly.
<Arwen> Crashed, I'm assuming you're trying to watch videos from the XVIDEO error
<Arwen> if not, please ignore me...
<nosrednaekim> sub[t]rnl➜ I like that little icon :)
<Dr_Willis> Agent_bob,  i would have to say - check the advanced bash scripting guides for examples. :) thats what i always do.
<sub[t]rnl> :>
<Crashed> I'm trying to watch TV :]
<Agent_bob> Dr_Willis in english please ?
<kaminix> Don't remember how I turned it off, but how do I turn on the adept auto updating utility?
<ForgeAus> Arwen I just don't find you ingorable
<Arwen> Crashed, on your display?
<Arwen> or on your TV?
<Dr_Willis> Agent_bob,  try echo UID, and echo $UID
<sub[t]rnl> Agent_bob➜ echo $UID
<ForgeAus> kaminix adept_updater ?
<Dr_Willis> Agent_bob,  bash basics.. variables start with a $
<Agent_bob> Dr_Willis yes, it's not set.
<ForgeAus> something like that
<Crashed> Arwen: on my TV tuner.
<Crashed> On my PC.
<ForgeAus> check out your /usr/bin dir, thers lotsa adept_this and adept_that
<mefisto__> kaminix: it's adept_notifier
<ForgeAus> one of them is the reminder
<Crashed> On my monitor.
<kaminix> ForgeAus: But how do I set it to autostart without some ugly .kde/Autostart script?
<nosrednaekim> Crashed➜ with your eyes...
<Arwen> Crashed, then at some point the video must go through your video card and onto your display
<ForgeAus> ahh see Mefisto knows :)
<Crashed> I hope that clears it up, but I just confused myself :P
<Dr_Willis>  echo $UID --------> 1000
<ForgeAus> it will ask you when you close it kaminix
<Arwen> so your drivers must support hardware overlays or something
<wilbur__> How do I reinstall ALSA
<wilbur__> please help
<Crashed> Ah.
<Arwen> or you must use software color conversion
<Arwen> you using fglrx?
<Crashed> I'll do anything, I just don't know how to do anything.
<Agent_bob> echo "uid is $UID" -----> uid is
<Crashed> Yes
<Crashed> Thanks to nosrednaekim.
<Arwen> do you have Option "VideoOverlays" "On"?
<nosrednaekim> Arwen➜ probably not
<Dr_Willis>  echo "uid is $UID"
<Dr_Willis> uid is 1000
<kaminix> ForgeAus, mefisto__: Thanks
<Arwen> you need it, fglrx runs with no XVideo otherwise
<Crashed> What file was it, again?
<Agent_bob> like i said,   it's not set.   so i'm wondering why
<nosrednaekim> Arwen➜ yep... forgot about that....
<Arwen> /etc/X11/xorg.conf under "Device"
<nosrednaekim> Crashed➜ just a sec, there'sa fast command you can run to set it
<sub[t]rnl> Agent_bob➜ thats strange, UID is an internal var set by bash
<Dr_Willis> try in a different terminal? - never heard of that getting unset.
<MartinCleaver> thanks nosrednaekim
<unagi> fixed!
<Agent_bob> console
<Dr_Willis> May want to check in #BASH - there may be some thing going on - we are missing
<wilbur__> How do I remove and reinstall ALSA
<Agent_bob> well it isn't bash.  it's dash   do they have a channel ?
<ForgeAus> wait in Bash?
<sub[t]rnl> if he's using bash, and isn't doing 	unset UID	 in his ~/.bashrc, it should be there
<sub[t]rnl> ah ha, its dash, not bash
<ForgeAus> dash in ubuntu yeah
<Crashed> http://pastebin.com/m6dd87a8f
<Crashed> Look good?
<ForgeAus> but it is bashish :)
<Agent_bob> ForgeAus yes shell script.   not a bash script.
<Agent_bob> no bashism involved.
<nosrednaekim> Crashed➜ "sudo aticonfig --ovt"
<Crashed> would it be okay if I renamed the identifier from generic to x800XL?
<ForgeAus> well a particular type of shell script
<ForgeAus> of course theres several types of shells too
<nosrednaekim> Crashed➜ don't modify things you don't have to in that file
<Crashed> Ran that, nosred.
<Dr_Willis> dash is the default system shell, its 'sh' not bash. so there may be differances.. never noticed that one befor.
<Crashed> Checked the file, that option isn't there.
<nosrednaekim> Crashed➜ ooops,don't run that command... well ok, no big deal
<mefisto__> Crashed: you can if you also change the reference to it in the server layout section
<nosrednaekim> Crashed➜ the command is "sudo aticonfig --ovon"
<Dr_Willis> dash does not seem to set the UID
<ForgeAus> actually it stands for debian some-name-starting-with-a shell :)
<Crashed> Ran that too, nothing there :P
<sub[t]rnl> Agent_bob➜ set one of your own then!
<nosrednaekim> Crashed➜ meh....
<Arwen> having VideoOverlay on requires OpenGLOverlay off, but that's actually misleading since it switches XV off on demand :-P
<ForgeAus> of course its based on the ash shell which itself is based on sh :)
<sub[t]rnl> try something like... 	id |awk '{print $1}' |sed 's/uid=//'
<Crashed> Should I do it manually?
<nosrednaekim> Crashed➜ sure
<Agent_bob> test# echo -e '#!/bin/dash \n\necho "uid is $UID"' > testing.sh ;sh testing.sh
<Dr_Willis> i just ran dash and looked at 'set'
<Dr_Willis> uid was not set. :)
<Agent_bob> see if your UID is set in dash or not.   i may have something else broken.
<Agent_bob> k
<Crashed> http://pastebin.com/me53b299
<nosrednaekim> Crashed➜ be careful where you put it...
<Crashed> :[
<Agent_bob> so i can't use UID in shell scripts...   hmmm
<Crashed> http://pastebin.com/me53b299 - put it right there.
<sub[t]rnl> Agent_bob➜ set one yourself..
<nosrednaekim> Crashed➜ looking
<Agent_bob> and USER is not readonly  so anyone can do an# USER=root ;myscript.sh
<nosrednaekim> Crashed➜ wrong paste.......
<Agent_bob> sub[t]rnl heh  yeah  but this needs to identify the user not have the user identify themselves
<Crashed> http://pastebin.com/m6dd87a8f
<Crashed> The copy + paste functionality doesn't seem up to par with windows.
<nosrednaekim> Crashed➜ there are hotkeys...
<Crashed> Yeah, that's what I'm using.
<SlimeyPete> Crashed: there's also the mousebuffer, which can be handy
<Agent_bob> Crashed true.  it has so many more functions that it's impossable to use as a point/click thing
<nosrednaekim> Crashed➜ I suppose thats right....
<Crashed> What is?
<Agent_bob> Crashed left click higlight   point where you want it pasted and middle click
<nosrednaekim> the location, and what it says.
<Crashed> The error seems right?
<nosrednaekim> Crashed➜ no...the new file
<Crashed> Hm.
<Crashed> I'm trying to do a little hack that this site is explaining, but when running the command 'sudo rmmod saa7134_alsa && sudo rmmod saa7134 && sudo modprobe saa7134' - I get the error that saa7134 is in use.
<Crashed> I made sure mythtv, tv time, and kdetime aren't running.
<nosrednaekim> Crashed➜ you probably have tvtime or another video program running.
<Crashed> ps doesn't show them
<nosrednaekim> hum, odd.
<Crashed> ps aux | grep tv comes up nothing.
<Agent_bob> well my script wants to do one thing for users and another for root.   but if it can't tell who is root and who isn't, then i'm Yobe'd
<nosrednaekim> Crashed➜ well, I don't know what could be using it, and I don't know any commands to tell you.
<Crashed> :[
<Agent_bob> fuser
<nosrednaekim> Crashed➜ well, now that you fixed X, maybe try restart X...
<unagi> lol
<Crashed> restart isn't a command.
<unagi> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<sub[t]rnl> ps aux |grep anything <- kinda silly to just check if a process is running. Better to just use 	pgrep -l something
<Agent_bob> sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart    <generic
<sub[t]rnl>  /tipoftheday
<unagi> interesting
 * sub[t]rnl goes back to corner
<unagi> i could use ?dm in my script
<Agent_bob> sub[t]rnl or pidof
<nosrednaekim> unagi➜ I don't think so...
<unagi> why not
<sub[t]rnl> Agent_bob➜ pidof doesn't function like pgrep.  pgrep you can enter partial commands, and it will turn up all relevant
<Agent_bob> unagi ? will match any single char.
<sub[t]rnl> like, pgrep -l kon (will show konqueror, konsole, et cetra) pidof has to be exact
<giuseppe> ciao
<sub[t]rnl> hence the "grep" in pgrep
<sub[t]rnl> :D
<unagi> ?? for 2 chars?
<Agent_bob> sub[t]rnl didn't say it was the same.
<Agent_bob> unagi yes
<giuseppe> qualcuno sa come cambiare lingua a kubuntu?
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, thast why its -not- better to use pidof
<nosrednaekim> ooo, you can actually do that with any command? cool!
<jussi01> !it | giuseppe
<ubotu> giuseppe: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Agent_bob> unagi like rm $HOME/.??*  is safer than  rm $HOME/.*  because .. matches .*  but not .??*
<oloughlin75> Alright--- help with the mouse... im back
<oloughlin75> please
<DexterF> trying to play back an mkv file, folds a full hd video. tried smplayer, mplayer, kaffeine, vlc so far, none of them are doing too well.
<DexterF> vlc screws up generally, kaffeine stutters, mplayer de-syncs audio/video
<SlimeyPete> DexterF: what output modules are they using?
<SlimeyPete> xv? vesa?
<unagi> im so happy to have my video back =)\
<DexterF> machine is an athlon 3200+
<DexterF> SlimeyPete: Xv on an Radeon X800 using r300
<Agent_bob> i.e. mixed regex and shell word expansion   .* only matches inodes that start with . in the shell but the app that is acting on them may use regex where .* matches everything
<SlimeyPete> ok. I was wondering if they were in VESA or X11 mode or something.
<DexterF> SlimeyPete: cpu alone wouldn't even play that without losing frames
<Arwen> DexterF, does your CPU suck? that's the obvious question to media playback issues.
<Arwen> and what does MKV have to do with it?
<SlimeyPete> Athlon 3200 is not amazing but should manage HD, I've thought.
<unagi> my trash wont let me empty it
<Arwen> you'd have to convert that to Intel terms for me to understand
<SlimeyPete> certainly 720p (even my Athlon 1.2 can manage 720p divx)
<Arwen> does disabling deblockign help?
<DexterF> so then it's H264, and I've pretty much given detailed info on the cpu, Arwen
<SlimeyPete> H.264 is enormously cpu-hungry though
<SlimeyPete> hrm, 3200 might not be good enough for H.264. Do you know if it works in Windows?
<Arwen> DexterF, how am I supposed to infer that it's H.264 simply from "MKV"?
<Arwen> that's like inferring FLAC from an OGG extension
<patrick_> I need help with my invisible mouse! I uninstalled compiz and it is still invisible
<DexterF> Arwen: because today hardly anything else is packed into mkv but h264
<patrick_> im guessing if i change the theme it will work
<patrick_> but how do i open that?
 * Agent_bob can't imagine blaming the cpu for such things.    still using a p1
<Arwen> DexterF, I've seen MPEG-2, XviD, and WMV. Lots of things are.
<Arwen> you could just say "H.264"
<Crashed> Thanks for giving me a heart attack guys.
<Crashed> VideoOverlays isn't a valid option.
<Crashed> I had to find that out the hard way.
<Arwen> VideoOverlay
<Arwen> not Overlays
<patrick_> brb
<Crashed> You clearly said "VideoOverlays" :P
<Arwen> hehe, sorry
<Crashed> I rebooted my system 3 times until I finally went into the command line and tried starting X myself.
<DexterF> Arwen: made your point already and go write in your pointy-ears-poetry-book "told off guy on IRC who had a vocabulary lapse" and then feed your ego on it for the next week or so, but next time you don't have anything helpful to say, just.. don't say anything, ok?
<Arwen> !attitude
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<DexterF> !lamenicknames
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lamenicknames - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DexterF> oh, none on this?
<jussi01> DexterF: Please dont abuse the bot
<Crashed> How do you restart X again?
<Crashed> something init.d restart
<SlimeyPete> DexterF: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=85618     <--- suggests your proc may just not be quite up to it
<DexterF> Crashed: ctrl-alt-backspace the none-kind way :)
<genii> perhaps sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<SlimeyPete> if it's 1080p
<jussi01> !restartx
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Agent_bob> sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<genii> Agent_bob: Ys, all depends on your display manager
<Agent_bob> sudo /etc/init.d/?dm [start|stop|restart]
<Agent_bob> genii ?
<Arwen> [17:56] <SlimeyPete> if it's 1080p <-- 1080i would be even worse :-)
<mefisto__> anyone had any success authoring dvds with menus in k/ubuntu?
<patrick_> Alright, I am back. I installed compiz, and my mouse went invisible. How do I get it visible again? I cleaned the xorg.config of all the extra crap, and uninstalled compiz*
<DexterF> SlimeyPete: I wonder if going fglrx (closed src ati driver, just in case...) might help, possible they hacked some vid acceleration into it that r300 doesnt have... totally not what I want tho, I was glad I got rid of fglrx...
<Agent_bob> genii i'm fameliar with xdm gdm and kdm  are there others floating around that i should know about ?
<SlimeyPete> DexterF: I'd put money on it, tbh
<SlimeyPete> not much money, though ;)
<Arwen> ATI writing decoding acceleration? yeah right..
<mefisto__> patrick_: maybe you could pastebin your xorg.conf? someone might spot something that's causing it
<Manad> hi
<DexterF> SlimeyPete: Socket A/AGP. Means cpu, board, ram, video have to be upped... I really consider recoding the video rather... :)
<Manad> does anyone here mostly connect to the Internet through wireless?
<DexterF> Manad: just ask the question
<patrick_> mefiest - I dont think i can manage copy and paste and navigating to pastbin and getting it without seeing the mouse
<SlimeyPete> Manad: yes, I do
<Crashed> VideoOverlay is also not a valid option.
<Crashed> By the way, are there any other handy short-cuts I should know about?
<Crashed> CTRL + ALT + INSERT appears to restart the system.
<Crashed> CTRL + ALT + BACKSPACE restarts X.
<patrick_> my xorg is fine -- its the same as it was when i was using the mouse normally
<Crashed> Is there anything that shuts down X and brings me to the command line?
<Manad> If I boot the computer, Network Manager won't connect to the wireless network until I go Root. I remember Windows had the same problem, you couldn't be a Limited user and use the wireless network (unless an admin was logged in and enabled it).
<Manad> I want to know if this is a normal problem
<Manad> or if the community has an established work-around
<DareDevill> world>galaxy>universe>multiverse>___  whats next?
<DexterF> Manad: totally not. what wifi hardware?
<Manad> atheros card. Not sure which exactly. I'm using the default drivers.
<kaminix> Is the flash plugin "supposed" to still be broken after todays update or have I messed something up?
<DexterF> DareDevill: SumHawkingThingy? ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> Manad: if it won't connect except as root, there's a serious problem
<Daisuke_Ido> and i assume by using it as root you mean launching it with sudo
<Manad> Daisuke: it won't connect unless I go in and enter the password (which I can't do without being root). I know the password is right cause I had to enter it like 25 times.
<DareDevill> DexterF ...
<DexterF> Manad: possilby replacing kdenetworkmanager with WiCD helps... at least sorted out some connection issues on a laptop I recently ran into.
<Manad> I installed WICD (another network manager), and this one keeps me online when I boot up without having to go root. It runs a daemon constantly, which I guess is like a Linux "service" that launches at boot-time. The problem is that WICD sucks and is buggy, so if there's a way I can do it in Network Manager, I'm all ears
<Manad> ha :P
<DexterF> Manad: what version of wicd, and did you deinstall knetworkman. ?
<Fitzou> Hi
<DexterF> you can only have one of those two installed or the bite each other
<mefisto__> patrick_: you could try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to start over. maybe rename your current xorg.conf first as a backup
<DexterF> they*
<Daisuke_Ido> unfortunately, i hear so many bad things about knetworkmanager that i'm extremely glad i don't use kde anymore :\
<Manad> no, I didn't deinstall knetworkman, but I think WICD did
<Fitzou> I have some problem to install Usb Stick for wireless :s
<intelikey> mefisto__ dpkg will backup the current config when reconfiguring
<DexterF> Manad: don't know if this leaves some junk around... I had a pretty good read-up on this, lemme see if I can find it
<Fitzou> some french speaker ? ^^
<patrick_> ok mef
<Daisuke_Ido> !fr | Fitzou
<ubotu> Fitzou: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Manad> by the way, I couldn't do "apt-get remove wicd", I got a segmentation fault. Is it because it's not an official Kubuntu package?
<mefisto__> intelikey: yeah I know, but backing it up yourself makes it easier to find (for me)
<Fitzou> thanks ^^
<Daisuke_Ido> apt-get caused a segfault?
<Manad> yes
<DexterF> Manad: hard to tell. you dont happen to speak german..?
<Manad> sorry, no
<Manad> french and english
<Fitzou> bye
<intelikey> try a dpkg --purge wicd
<Manad> Actually, I forgot my USB key at work, so I'm going to try to get ahold of the package files for Network Manager before I do that...so I have some way of getting back online :P
<DexterF> Manad: installed wicd by adding the wicd deb source to your list?
<Manad> yeah dex
<DexterF> ah, ok. well. should really have deinst'ed knetworkm. well... som you removed wicd and reinst'ed knwm?
<Manad> no, I have not. I'm planning on doing that, which is why I asked if it was possible to ever make it remember the WPA key if I'm not root
<DexterF> Manad: guess youll have to manually dive into the conf files and hack them up good. or reconf the corresponding packages.
<Manad> I don't know I know how to do that. Are there specific insturctions somewhere?
<DexterF> Manad: looks like a permissions problem to me tho. did your wifi work out of the box?
<Manad> yeah it did
<DexterF> as root only then, too?
<Manad> well, basically, to enter the WPA key, I had to be root. Then the internet works, until I reboot. After a reboot, I can't logon to the wireless network until I go in the network manager and re-enter my WPA key (it wasn't empty: the previous one was there (albeit hidden)). But re-entering it makes me connect immediately.
<unagi> where are default kde icons located
<Arwen> /usr/share/icons/stuff I think
<Crashed> Arwen: was it you who suggested I add VideoOverlay to xorg.conf?
<Arwen> yeah
<Crashed> didn't work :(
<Crashed> Same error as VideoOverlays. Unsupported option.
<Arwen> pastebin your xorg.conf
<Arwen> remember, it's:
<Arwen> Option "VideoOverlay" "On"
<DexterF> Manad: well, I'd say go with intelikeys suggestion and purge wicd, reinst knwm and reconf from sys settings. you might need to have a look at the files, dont know right now where the wifi setting ssit, somewhere in /etc
<Arwen> under the device section
<Crashed> uh
<Crashed> Hm
<Crashed> Identity "Blah"
<Manad> how can I download a package without installing it?
<Crashed> Option "VideoOverlay" "On"
<Crashed> Like that?
<Arwen> yes
<Crashed> Ah! I misunderstood before.
<Arwen> I assume you mean "Identifier"
<Crashed> Yeah.
<DexterF> Manad: apt-get download or so. its in the manpage
<Crashed> Arwen: Is there a hotkey to stop X?
<mefisto__> Manad: apt-get -d package-name
<cpk1> Manad: aptitude download
<Crashed> So I don't have to reboot again if this doesn't work.
<Manad> and what do you mean by "reconf from sys settings". Is there a "Restore" function of sorts? My panel just crashed, so I can't take a look right now.
<DexterF> SlimeyPete: its only 720p even. guess the file might me fscked up
<frank23> Crashed: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace restarts X
<Crashed> Yeah, frank, but if Xorg.conf is broke then restarting it won't help :P
<DexterF> Manad: well, like go to the kmenu, sys settings, set things
<Crashed> I'd like to drop it, go to command line and edit xorg.conf.
<sub[t]rnl> Crashed➜ if xorg.conf is broke, it will take you to the command line. :P  also note 	sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<belorix> no sound in Kubuntu when sending IM's and Receiving Ims in pidgin
<Crashed> oh, it does?
<Crashed> I waited like 5 minutes last time.
<Crashed> It was stuck on the loading screen - a broken one at that.
<intelikey> now i feel so stupid.    just because an internal UID or USER can't be used/trusted doesn't mean i can't use an external command to identify the user....
<Manad> sorry about that
<Manad> newbie mistake
<Manad> but now I won't forget what CTRL ALT BACKSPACE does :P
<Crashed> Hey, worked. :]
<mefisto__> congrats, Crashed
<Crashed> Oh man! I love you Arwen, and nosred, and everyone else here.
<Crashed> The TV tuner is working.
<unagi> whoa whoa whoa
<Crashed> :'(
<Crashed> :') rather.
<unagi> i want my tuner working
<Manad> Panel just crashed again...I think there's a lot of weird problems going on
<Crashed> unagi: maybe you should bug everyone here like I do. :]
<Manad> might flatten and reinstall
<unagi> my tuner doesnt have drivers
<sub[t]rnl> intelikey➜ no worries, I was awk and sedding "id" earlier trying to get the uid... lol
<Crashed> Manad: if you have a SAA7130 chipset tuner then getting it to work is a matter of like 4 lines.
<mefisto__> unagi: it might be simpler to buy a new one that is supported
<unagi> ok.....tell me where to find an express card tuner that is supported
<unagi> =)
<Manad> what would that do? hardcore the WPA key in the card?
<Manad> code
<Manad> guys, sorry to ask this many newbie questions, but is there a keyboard shortcut for running programs? I want to open Konqueror but since the panel crashed again, there's no shortcut menu.
<Manad> I mean a shortcut for that "Run command" box
<SlimeyPete> alt-f2
<Dragnslcr> Alt-F2 I think
<Manad> not working. I guess it's dependent on the panel.
<Dragnslcr> Katapult is also nice
<Dragnslcr> You can try Alt-Space to see if it's running
<Crashed> If you told someone to use Alt + F2 in Windows they'd probably say 'you cant trick me that easy...'
<Manad> nope
<SpeS> hi
<sub[t]rnl> Manad➜ alt+f2 is not dependent on kicker
<SpeS> how can I export-import my mail and config from kmail??
<SpeS> I've copied all files in dirs apps/kde and config... but my old mails aren't still here... ¿?
<stratman4300> Any Kmail users out there??
<stratman4300> i've been having some wierd problems with my filters...  if i tell it to filter all messages..  i goes through the list like it's filtering. then it just spits everything back into my inbox
<stratman4300> anyone else run into this??
<Agent_bob> sub[t]rnl heh.  yeah.  have been for a long time.     i'm also _2 some times.
<Crashed> I need a remote for this tv tuner now.
<sub[t]rnl> roger that
<Crashed> Are there specific remotes for specific tv tuners, or can you go out and buy a universal remote?
<Crashed> shit.
<Crashed> Err, excuse my language. I just noticed that I'm not getting any sound :(
<Arwen> Crashed, are you using MPlayer?
<Agent_bob> sub[t]rnl this was what i was doing.  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d140b8433
<Crashed> Nope.
<sub[t]rnl> sh == dash right
<Arwen> well, bah, are you getting any errors?
<Crashed> I *had* Amarok open.
<sebastian> where can i find the update program?
<Crashed> Yeah, hold on
<Crashed> http://pastebin.com/m4db23951
<Crashed> I'm growing fond of Kubuntu now. :]
<Agent_bob> sub[t]rnl actually   sh == posix compliant shell     dash is posix compliant.   bash qualifies but adds bash extentions   so a sh or dash script will work in bash but a bash script may fail in sh or dash
<sebastian> anyone know where i can find the update program?
<Crashed> 1: it's shiny 2: it's linux (enough said, am I right?) 3: you guys are the most helpful community i've ever encountered.
<Arwen> the update program? and err, I don't see an error.
<Crashed> Those are the only errors it gives.
<Crashed> Errors/output.
<Arwen> Crashed, well, I need more details to give you a meaningful answer.
<Agent_bob> sub[t]rnl which update program ?    /usr/sbin/update* ?
<sebastian> thx
<sub[t]rnl> Agent_bob➜ what now?
<sebastian> no, the update program for kubuntu
<Arwen> Try using MPlayer to watch TV
<Agent_bob> sub[t]rnl sorry nick completion.  that last was for sebastian  not you.
<mefisto__> sebastian: adept?
<Crashed> Arwen: what details are you looking for?
<Crashed> Er, MPlayer? I don't think I have that.
<Arwen> audio codec, stream format, audio output method, stuff like that
<Crashed> Should I install it?
<Arwen> dunno, one second
<Agent_bob> sebastian "update manager" in kde ?
<sebastian> yes
<sub[t]rnl> Agent_bob➜ kk.  nice script btw. &&\ <- why the ending slash?
<Crashed> Oops.
<sebastian> where can i find the update manager?
<Agent_bob> sub[t]rnl that continuse the line,  or more specifically comments out the newline.
<oloughlin75> Is there a way to copy the xorg.conf that is working on the livecd to the one on the hard drive?
<sub[t]rnl> Agent_bob➜ all the /dev/null's :D  ever looked at 2>&- to disable stderr?
<Crashed> Arwen: How would I give you the information you need?
<sebastian> where can i find the update manager, please help
<mefisto__> sebastian: in the system menu, or type adept_updater
<Agent_bob> sub[t]rnl again posix compliant not bashism
<sub[t]rnl> i c
<Arwen> Crashed, I don't know. If you played the stream with MPlayer, it'd print this stuff but...
<Arwen> maybe your capture card specs will do
<sebastian> thx
<sebastian> i found it
 * Arwen doesn't know how to watch TV with MPlayer
 * Crashed installs mplayer
<Agent_bob> sub[t]rnl probably one of my most used scripts.  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d5c1c23e0
<Crashed> hm
<Crashed> I tried mplayer tv://
<mefisto__> Crashed: kmplayer can use your tv card
<Crashed> I get a green screen.
<sub[t]rnl> Agent_bob➜ now thats handy too
<Crashed> mefisto: will it be able to give arwen the info he needs?
<mefisto__> what info?
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d4c8d4ce3
<oloughlin75> My xorg.conf is not working, I am on a livecd that does. Is there a way to copy it over?
<Crashed> Audio codecs and stuff.
<gary_> Evening..
<Crashed> TV Time isn't playing any sound.
<gary_> I've got 102 messages on a pop3 account that kmail simply refuses to download. I can telnet to the pop3 server, so there are no connection problems.
<oloughlin75> damn, i gues ill just reinstall
<frank23> Crashed: what kind of tuner is it? some have a sound cable that has to loop back to the sound card input
<gary_> Can i debug kmail?
<Crashed> It's some phillips tuner
<mefisto__> Crashed: "sudo lshw |grep -i bttv" might tell you something
<Arwen> Crashed, also take care that your sound is being routed right. I read that it goes to your sound card's line-in?
<Crashed> Well, there's a bunch of jacks in the back of my tuner card.
<Crashed> Looks like they're for sound.
<Agent_bob> sub[t]rnl here's a toy for you.  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=da30e9bc
<oloughlin75> This is my 5th time install kubuntu in the past day and a half
<Agent_bob> or this one  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d7fb3c5c2
<mefisto__> Crashed: normally sound out of tv card -> in sound card (with a cable)
 * linhack hallo
<sub[t]rnl> Agent_bob➜ these all yours?
<sebastian> update
<sebastian> where can i find the update manager?
<Crashed> there's no cables here mefisto
<Agent_bob> yeah
<gary_> kmail says Transmission complete, No new messages.
<sub[t]rnl> nice man
<frank23> Crashed: there might be IR input, IR output and maybe sound
<mefisto__> sebastian: did you lose it again?
<gary_> I know there's a bunch.
<Crashed> AUDIO IN, AUDIO OUT, REMOTE in the back.
<sebastian> it werent the right one
<Agent_bob> sub[t]rnl like "do-nothin'"  scripts ?    i wrote "runners" to replace "spinners"  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d7710e543
<Crashed> VHS, CABLE, VIDEO IN
<sebastian> before it started itself when i logged into the computer, but now it wont
<mefisto__> Crashed: audio out should connect to your sound card's line in
<sub[t]rnl> Agent_bob➜ I like the percentage display on your mem script.
<Agent_bob> :)
<Crashed> That it does not do, mefisto.
<gary_> lil help please?
<Crashed> I don't know what kind of cord connects to those.
<mefisto__> Crashed: you probably won't get sound from the tv card without the cable
<Crashed> Darn
<sebastian> where can i find the update manager??
<mefisto__> sebastian: in the system menu, or type adept_updater
<gary_> I like kontact. I really don't want to use evo.
<sebastian> type in the terminal?
<Crashed>  mefisto: do you know what kind of cable would hook up to these ports? They're different sizes.
<oloughlin75> yes
<Crashed> oh nevermind!
<Crashed> They're not different sizes.
<frank23> sebastian: in the K menu->System->Adept Package manager
<Crashed> They're jsut very deceving :P
<Crashed> I rerouted the audio out on the sound card to the audio out on the tv tuner,.
<Agent_bob> in case any one missed the "mem" script.   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d28bc7439   <<< displays the actual memory usage.
<Crashed> What the hell, TV Time isn't running, but I can hear 'Canada's Worst Handyman' playing.
<mefisto__> Crashed: should be line in of the sound card
<Crashed> mefisto: why is it playing sound if tv time isn't running? :(
<mefisto__> Crashed: maybe check ksysguard to see if it's still there, or some other player
<frank23> Crashed: the card probably sends sound output all the time
<Crashed> :|
<Crashed> so it's constantly using cpu and disk space?
<Agent_bob> sub[t]rnl here's one you might like.  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d71405ced   temp.
<Crashed> Hm.
<frank23> Crashed: not necessarily. card does probably all the work
<sub[t]rnl> get outta myy /proc!!!!
<sub[t]rnl> :>
<Crashed> It's a cheap $20 card.
<sub[t]rnl> Agent_bob➜ remind me, the test condition -z returns "true" if file is.. empty?
<Crashed> I got the 64 3000+ s939 for $10 :)
<sub[t]rnl> can't remember
<Crashed> I guess I just got it cheap.
<frank23> Crashed: that doesn't surprise me ;-) I had a card like that and gave up on it
<Agent_bob> sub[t]rnl -z if it doesnt exist
<mefisto__> Crashed: the audio side of it is very simple. the tv card is receiving tv signal, you've plugged the sound into your sound card. the pc is just processing sound with your soundcard
<Crashed> Ah, I see.
<Agent_bob> sub[t]rnl  [ -z "" ]  is true.   [ -z "anything" ] is false
<Crashed> I have to press 'Q' to quit tvtime.
<Crashed> Killing the process isn't enough.
<frank23> Crashed: and the sound on cable is just some fm channel I think
<Arwen> Crashed, you watching digital TV or analog?
<Crashed> Analog.
<Arwen> for analog, you just plug into your sound card
<wilbur_> when starting ndisgtk, it states "loading application", then just disappears... anyone know how to fix this ?
<Arwen> easy :-)
<sub[t]rnl> Agent_bob➜ nice work.  I use conky to keep real time light weight displays of my system, but its fun looking at code. thanks
<Crashed> Arwen: do you have experience with TV Time?
<Arwen> nope
<sub[t]rnl> Agent_bob➜ trying to learn myself
<Agent_bob> sub[t]rnl so [ -z "$1" ] is true if they entered a command line argument, false if they didn't.
<frank23> wilbur_: try sudo ndisgtk in a terminal
<Crashed> Hm, so you wouldn't know if it's current saving a bunch of TV on my system?
<Arwen> nope
<Crashed> Alright.
<gary_> This is weird.. Thunderbird works just fine.
<sub[t]rnl> Agent_bob➜ I just used, if [ $1 ]; then
<sub[t]rnl> Agent_bob➜ but again, I'm bash
<Agent_bob> sub[t]rnl that's a different test.  that tests if the command "$1" expands to is true or not.
<frank23> Crashed: the people at #ubuntu-mythtv have lots of experience with tv tuners
<belorix> No sound when IMing in Pidgin but works for everything else please help
<mefisto__> Crashed: here's a tip. if you have an old vcr lying around, you can use the vcr's tv tuner to get the tv signal, and plug it into the tv card's video input. you'll get a much better signal than a cheap (or even expensive) tv card
<Crashed> Oh really mefisto?
<Crashed> I've got a bunch of VCRs laying around that my mom was gonna throw out the other day.
<Crashed> That's an awesome tip. :]
<Agent_bob> sub[t]rnl i.e.   [ ! -z "$1" ] == [ "$1" ]
<sub[t]rnl> Agent_bob➜ right, just saying thats how I check for a positional param
<sub[t]rnl> Agent_bob➜ mind if I pm?
<Arwen> Crashed, go watch digital TV. It's much more fun.
<Crashed> I've got digital upstairs.
<Crashed> This TV seems a bit lagged.
<Agent_bob> sub[t]rnl i'm not registered.  so i can't reply
<frank23> mefisto__: is that true? what would be the difference between that and the tuner on the card itself. I figured the video capture is where you lose quality
<Crashed> And terrible quality :P
<mefisto__> Crashed: you'll have to change the video input to "composite" or "s-video" instead of "tuner" in whatever program you're watching in
<sub[t]rnl> bah, lazy
<sub[t]rnl> :>
<Arwen> Crashed, heh
<Crashed> When I changed it to composite, it gave me a blank screen.
<sub[t]rnl> Agent_bob➜ say I wanted to store $5 through $9 in a var.  whats the cleanest way to do it?
<mefisto__> frank23: they just skimp on the tuner in most tv cards. vcrs have pretty good quality tuners
#kubuntu 2008-02-12
<Agent_bob> sub[t]rnl but yes. one can use [ ! -z blah ]  or  [ blah ]  entercanagably      or  [ -z blah ]  and  [ ! blah ]   enterchangably
<frank23> mefisto__: on what card did you compare that?
<frank23> mefisto__: I've got 2 hauppauge pvr-150s
<Arwen> actually, digital TV in America is pretty bad too. Dunno about Europe and Asia, probably the same there too.
<Agent_bob> sub[t]rnl cleanest ???   not sure.   i know several ways to get there.  but the cleanest would be questionable.  probably an array
<Arwen> (dtv encourages people to encode at really low bitrates)
<Crashed> hey
<sub[t]rnl> Agent_bob➜ yeah, trying to avoid bash arrays until I really need it.
<Crashed> I just speed up the fps 2x
<Crashed> Closed captions made it *much* slower.
<Crashed> Turned it off, and it's nice and smooth now.
<mefisto__> frank23: give it a try. probably the vcr tuner will be better, but I don't know about your card specifically
<frank23> mefisto__: what card do you have?
<gary_> I can't believe this.. I enter the wrong password in Kmail, but it still says Transmission complete, No new messages.
<gary_> Wtf?
<Agent_bob> Q=("$@") ;your_var=${Q[5-9]}   or however the syntax is.
<jussi01> !wtf | gary_
<ubotu> gary_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mefisto__> product: Bt878 Video Capture. vendor: Brooktree Corporation. the box it came in said "pixelview playTV"
<gary_> What the fork?
<Agent_bob> is you want to avoid an array and don't mind external commands    your_var="`echo "$@" | cut -d' ' -f5-9`"
<mefisto__> where's the food?
<Agent_bob> but that's not "clean"  by any means.
<sub[t]rnl> Agent_bob➜ ok, it still gets it there.  I know some worry about extra |'s spawning commands, but its ok for now
<Agent_bob> k
<sub[t]rnl> tx
<Agent_bob> hey i have to run.    be back later tho.
<sub[t]rnl> aighty
<frank23> mefisto__: ok
<MrJigsaw> Hello, how do i install a nvidia driver after downloading ? :)
<sub[t]rnl> !nv | MrJigsaw try to use the repositories
<ubotu> MrJigsaw try to use the repositories: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MrJigsaw> uhm..
<MrJigsaw> Why wont anything work in linux ;@
<cpk1> looks like your internet is working?
<mefisto__> is there anything linux that can create dvd menus (apart from qdvdauthor and mandvd)?
<MrJigsaw> cpk1: thats allso the only thing.. i cant get nvidia or sound working ;@
<purpleposeidon> What's the easiest ftp server that I can use, like sudo apt-get install $ftpserverthing && ftp `whoami`@localhost?
<cpk1> MrJigsaw: what nvidia card you have?
<MrJigsaw> 7950GT
<adz21c> mefisto__: well there is dvdauthor (which is what qdvdauthor is the gui for) you could try using it directly
<purpleposeidon> excepting that that's not how you run ftp.. :/
<diamond5pam>     Đe je zrno klicu zametnulo,
<diamond5pam>     onde neka i plodom počine.
<diamond5pam>     je li instinkt al' duhovni vođa,
<diamond5pam>     Ovde ljudsko zapire poznanje!
<diamond5pam>     Vuk na ovcu svoje pravo ima
<diamond5pam>     ka tirjanin na slaba čovjeka.
<diamond5pam>     Al' tirjanstvu stati nogom za vrat,
<MrJigsaw> please stop spamming ?
<diamond5pam>     dovesti ga k poznaniju prava,
<fitoria> Hi
<hydrogen> well
<hydrogen> at least he let us know that he was 5pamming
<fitoria> I have a GRUB error 24 after a bad shutdown
<fitoria> how can I fix it
<fitoria> ?
<MrJigsaw> so uhm, cpk1, can you help? :)
<fitoria> I have tried reinstaling grub
<frank23> Is there an easy way to get a wifi connection on WPA encrypted network when I boot before logging in?
<frank23> Right I use knetwork manager and it doesn't connect until I login
<Crashed> Hey guys, would it be able to install windows without using a cd/flash/other bootable?
<Crashed> would I*
<purpleposeidon> frank23: iwconfig might do what you want
<cpk1> MrJigsaw: I am pretty sure that card is supported, you need to install the restricted modules (and maybe the headers for the kernel) of whatever kernel you are using and then install the nvidia driver, should be pretty straightforward, here is some documentation
<cpk1> !nvidia | MrJigsaw
<ubotu> MrJigsaw: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MrJigsaw> Nope
<MrJigsaw> 7950GT isent supported :|
<frank23> purpleposeidon: what about WPA?
<sub[t]rnl> frank23➜ you can use wpa_supplicant
<palomo> #kubuntu.es
<sub[t]rnl> !wireless > frank23
<MrJigsaw> How do i open a nvidia driver, kubuntu says ive installed one :) ?
<frank23> sub[t]rnl: purpleposeidon: bah... it's not that important. My question was: Is there an 'easy' way   ;-)
<oloughlin75> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<purpleposeidon> frank23: Mice are hard.
<frank23> purpleposeidon: hehe
<sub[t]rnl> wpa_supplicant is fairly painless.  Just setup the network essid in the /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf and start it with an init script
<Crashed> ;
<MrJigsaw> æøå
<sub[t]rnl> frank23➜ have you looked at kwifimanager?
<MrJigsaw> Chould anyone tell me how to open the nvidia driver ? :)
<biovore> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<frank23> sub[t]rnl: no. is that equivalent to knetwork-manager
<MrJigsaw> i wanna know how to open it, WHEN INSTALLED :)
<sub[t]rnl> frank23➜ two different apps
<biovore> alt-f2 type in nvidia-settings
<frank23> sub[t]rnl: yeah but what is the difference?
<sub[t]rnl> not sure, have a looksie
<frank23> sub[t]rnl: ok
<MrJigsaw> Thanks biovore :)
<MrJigsaw> Dual-View isent that good supported in linux yet, i see.
<biovore> it is.. but you have to do something in xorg.conf to setup dual-view
<biovore> no gui for setting it up..
<MrJigsaw> ye
<MrJigsaw> Well, there was a gui :)
<MrJigsaw> But when i max kvirc on second screen it fills out both screens :)
<biovore> yeah.. xineorama setting
<MrJigsaw> So how do i make Amarok capable of playing mp3, WMA and FLAC  ? :D
<biovore> !mediaubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediaubuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<biovore> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MrJigsaw> uh, and how do i make FireFox default browser ? :D
<IppatsuMan> MrJigsaw: Alt+f2 -> type kcontrol and press enter -> KDE Components -> Default Applications -> Web Browser
<MrJigsaw> Thanks..
<Stooge> i hope this is an ok question. i have a 64bit system running vista 32 bit, i an going to install Kubuntu on and duel boot. should i install the 64bit or 32bit Kubuntu, which is better?
<biovore> dosn't really matter.. life is easier for beginners with the 32bit version.. (some things are busted on 64bit)
<MrJigsaw> And now im  at all these starters questions, do anyone know why kvirc makes åæø squares? And how do i fix? :)
<biovore> Has to do with the unicode language settings
<XceII> Is there a room for (hardy)?
<Stooge> what is busted on the 64bit? is it the nvidia drivers?
<MrJigsaw> thanks biovore, i think i got it now :)=
<frank23> XceII: yes #ubuntu+1
<XceII> thanks frank, by the way, hardy alpha $ rocks
<XceII> 4
<XceII> have a good day folks
<MrJigsaw> well
<MrJigsaw> its 01:42 at my place.. kinda going to sleep soon ;P
<Stooge> does anyone know what problems on the 64bit Kubuntu before install??? please.
<biovore> basicly anything closed source
<biovore> flash
<biovore> they can work.. but its extra work to get them working..
<Stooge> thats all??
<biovore> multimedia codecs
<biovore> some of them have problems on 64bit
<biovore> The only real reason for 64bit is if your running 4GB or more..
<Stooge> ok 32bit it will be. i am real good in windows but i am learning linux and have found it easier so far, don't care to take chances though. thanks for the help...:)
<adambrzostowski> sweet
<Crashed> Hey, is there an app that'll tell me the CPU temp, fan speeds, etc?
<biovore> Crashed: Depends if your bios and hardware sensers are supported.
<Crashed> They are.
<biovore> I have seen some super karamba stuff that displays that stuff
<jlr4u> x
<mike> !apt-fix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<stratman4300> what is the command to restart kicker???
<stratman4300> !kicker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kicker - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MrJigsaw> How come FireFox allways has troubles openning secure sites @ Kubuntu? :)
<biovore> what do you mean by trouble?
<MrJigsaw> it cant
<MrJigsaw> it just stops all the time ;/
<biovore> works here...
<MrJigsaw> for example, this site: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1865 it loades up, says done and goes in white screen
<oloughlin75> Is there a way to speed up amarok? Whenever I edit trak information, it takes a while before its reflected in the list
<MrJigsaw> i dont think amarok kan handle  51k songs ;-/
<oloughlin75> I only have 3k!
<MrJigsaw> It definetly cant handle 51k songs though
<MrJigsaw> damn its slow ;>
<oloughlin75> there a way to speed it up when I edit track information?
<oloughlin75> I edited like 3 albums and its had the circle busy icon for like 5 minutes
<biovore> MrJigsaw: takes a while to open each song and read the ID3 tags
<biovore> and input them into a database
<MrJigsaw> it sure does :)
<MrJigsaw> Is koffeine better at handeling many files ?
<biovore> once it builds the database its fast
<MrJigsaw> Okay
<biovore> only have to do it once..
<MrJigsaw> Where is the sound options in kubuntu ?
<biovore> kmix
<Daisuke_Ido> amarok can handle 51k songs easily
<Daisuke_Ido> ...but not with sqlite :\
<MrJigsaw> sqlite? :)
<oloughlin75> who has 51k songs?
<MrJigsaw> I do
<oloughlin75> legally?
<MrJigsaw> get lost dude ;P
<Daisuke_Ido> MrJigsaw: you're going to have to use mysql
<oloughlin75> lol
<oloughlin75> i would get lost with that much music
<MrJigsaw> chould problably be counted on 2 hands how many legal CD's ive got ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> 51k copies of 'in rainbows' that he legally paid $0.00 for
<Daisuke_Ido> there we go
<Daisuke_Ido> !piracy
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<MrJigsaw> hehe lol
<oloughlin75> too much to choose from
<Daisuke_Ido> anywho
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, mysql is the answer.  simple if you can follow directions :)
<MrJigsaw> i think its working all right now :)
<oloughlin75> How do I make amarok update so it reflects recent track information changes?
<biovore> tell it to rescan.
<oloughlin75> and wait..............
<Daisuke_Ido> this is why you don't use sqlite.
<biovore> rescan will just pick up the changes
<oloughlin75> what do you use?
<biovore> I use mysql on the backend here..
<biovore> I have a fairly large collection here..
<oloughlin75> is it noticeably better than sqlite?
<biovore> I pull them all off network storage..
<biovore> yes..
<Daisuke_Ido> mysql, 35k+
<biovore> sqlite has limits
<Daisuke_Ido> noticably?  it blows sqlite out of the water.
<biovore> mysql is an actual database server..
<oloughlin75> i will look how to set it up
<biovore> sqlite is a file on the disk..
<biovore> google
<oloughlin75> i did a rescan and it didnt fix the tracks that i changed....
<Daisuke_Ido> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/MySQL_HowTo
<MrJigsaw> uhm, if i download a tar.gz file, how do i run it ?
<Daisuke_Ido> ...?
<biovore> tar.gz are like a zipfile
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm afraid to ask what you downloaded, considering we're discussing amarok and mysel
<Daisuke_Ido> mysql, even
<MrJigsaw> Its legal
<MrJigsaw> its aMSN :)
<Daisuke_Ido> ahhh
<Daisuke_Ido> don't bother
<Daisuke_Ido> just go with pidgin :D
<Daisuke_Ido> orr...
<sub[t]rnl> use the repo's
<Daisuke_Ido> !amsn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97RC1+dfsg-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 3371 kB, installed size 10956 kB
<Daisuke_Ido> there.
<MrJigsaw> i dont like pidgin that much..
<Daisuke_Ido> MrJigsaw: imma let you in on a little secret concerning *buntu.  the repos are your friend :D
<MrJigsaw> repos ? :)
<oloughlin75> Blah, now the 40 tracks dont have my changes
<sub[t]rnl> MrJigsaw➜ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<sub[t]rnl> read up on that.
<MrJigsaw> mkay
<MrJigsaw> well
<oloughlin75> Amarok isnt letting me change track information......
<MrJigsaw> That dident help me much in my seeking in how i use the file? :D
<oloughlin75> does anyone know why? I cant even change a single track...
<MrJigsaw> Ive been trying apt-cache search, and apt-get install, but install finds an old one and search finds nothing ;/
<sub[t]rnl> MrJigsaw➜ it should have made you realize that the application you are after is probably in the repo's.  And installing a pre packaged .deb from the repositories is as simple as 	sudo apt-get amsn	 rather than unzipping and compiling anything from source
<Daisuke_Ido> sudo apt-get install amsn*
<MrJigsaw> compiling dude.. i got kubuntu first time TODAY :/
<oloughlin75> MrJigsaw: what are you trying to do?
<MrJigsaw> Installing the newest build of aMSN
<onesandzeros> hello all.  Any of you guys know how I can see all the make targets in the kernel?  I'm building from source and need a little refresher on how it all works.
<oloughlin75> in the terminal type: sudo apt-get install amsn*
<MrJigsaw> Ive done that ffs..
<MrJigsaw> But its an OLD build..
<oloughlin75> you have to download it and compile it than
<sub[t]rnl> packages in the repositories aim at stability over bleeding edge.  If there isn't an absolute reason you need the latest, stick with simplicity (especially if your new)
<MrJigsaw> How do i compile i then ? :)
<MrJigsaw> Well.. this one is looking shit, like it dosent support my high resulotion
<oloughlin75> MrJigsaw: cd to the directory, sudo ./configure, sudo make, and finally sudo make install
<Daisuke_Ido> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sub[t]rnl> no need to sudo ./configure or make
<Daisuke_Ido> and what's so different between the two?
<Daisuke_Ido> repos: .97
<Daisuke_Ido> site: .97
<Daisuke_Ido> ...hmm
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, i will say the repo version is a release candidate
<MrJigsaw> cSo how do i find the directory ?
<Daisuke_Ido> but major features don't materialize between a release candidate and a final.
<oloughlin75> wherver you downloaded and extracted
<MrJigsaw> I kinda just let it go press y when needen ;P
<MrJigsaw> oh fuck it, guess ill just use pidgin :)
<Daisuke_Ido> !ohmy | MrJigsaw, ONCE again
<ubotu> MrJigsaw, ONCE again: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<oloughlin75> Does anybody know if the linux eclipse uses the same files for the workspace as the windows version?
<ses59_> I am trying to run kvm and load a winxp but every command that I found on the internet none would work
<geoff270> Hello. Anyone solved problem of adding/remove drives with resulting mis-ordering/loading of drives, next boot
<geoff270> @ sdc1 becomes sdd1, so need to edit fstab, etc, every time add/remove drives
<sub[t]rnl> does the same thing happen if you use the drives UUID in fstab?
<geoff270> ?
<sub[t]rnl> try ex. 	blkid /dev/sda2	 then using that as the /dev/ entry in your fstab
<geoff270> haven't used uuid in fstab
<sub[t]rnl> i'm pretty sure that will solve your troubles
<oloughlin75> whats a good java ide?
<geoff270> thank you
<billytwowilly> anybody know the technical name for that 4 pin power connector on the back of most portable hard drives?
<Dr_willis> the molex conector?
<Dr_willis> 4 pin, white plastic,  bevels on 2 corners. :)
<billytwowilly> I dunno, it's round.
<billytwowilly> black, inlayed in the case of the portable hard drive.
<Dr_willis> round? Hmm.. That sounds like a Power supply connector.
<billytwowilly> It has a 5 V , a 12 V and 2 ground wires.
<billytwowilly> yah, it would be.
<billytwowilly> I need the more technical name.
<Dr_willis> That can vary dependng on the brand of portable hd/enclosuer
<billytwowilly> I'm trying to find a dc-dc car lighter power adaptor for it.
<Dr_willis> I got like 5 different portable hd's and they all got different conectors.
<me> I feel stupid, but why did my Gutsy installation CD use LILO instead of Grub?
<Dr_willis> Proberly be best to get a dc-ac adaptor and use the one that came with the hd.
<billytwowilly> lame. So I'm probably stuck going with the incredibly hackish dc-ac-dc route.
<billytwowilly> yep.
<Dr_willis> if the thing wants 5v and 12v - you aint going to get both from the cig. lighter. :)
<Harik> Hi Guys I have a question for the ssh-professionals :D           How can I connect through a gateway-server to another server using  fish ?
<Dr_willis> not without some other bits.
<billytwowilly> ok, that's too bad, but I'll do it. how many watts you think I need for a hard drive? 75 enough?
<Dr_willis> Id think thats plenty
<billytwowilly> ok, off to canadian tire.
<Dr_willis> My car has a AC plug allready built in. :)
<Dr_willis> wish all the car makers would do that.
<billytwowilly> Is it a 2007 civic?
<billytwowilly> maybe mine has one.. I just got it Saturday...
<billytwowilly> Also, how do I look for a library in a package with adept?
<Dr_willis> Nope. Dodge ram truck.    ive seen them sort of 'hidden' inside the center console, or right at the base of the console and so on.
<Dr_willis> I just do 'apt-cache search library name'
<Dr_willis> !find libsdl
<ubotu> Found: libsdl-image1.2, libsdl-image1.2-dev, libsdl-mixer1.2, libsdl-mixer1.2-dev, libsdl-ttf2.0-0 (and 28 others)
<billytwowilly> !find libutempter
<ubotu> Package/file libutempter does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_willis> bummer.
<billytwowilly> doesn't show up.
<Dr_willis> It may not be in the repos.
<billytwowilly> hmm. How does the transkode plugin work on amarok on my server, but not on my laptop?;)
<billytwowilly> hmm. I bet I didn't have the cbinding for tag lib installed.
<Agent_bob> back
<stratman4300> has anyone installed any of the KDE4 packages yet??
<nosrednaekim> stratman4300➜ sure
<sub[t]rnl> yes sir
<stratman4300> does it install pretty cleanly next to KDE3....  no breakage??
<sub[t]rnl> indeed.  I've only found a couple instances in file association that a kde4 app was called instead of a kde3.
<sub[t]rnl> nothing that wasn't easily fixed.
<nosrednaekim> stratman4300➜ works really well here.
<stratman4300> cool.... think i might try it out tonight....  thanks for the info =)
<Agent_bob> well if there is no linux issues to solve    maybe i'll play a game or something.
<sub[t]rnl> hehe, might be a quite night
<Agent_bob> well i could break something....
<sub[t]rnl> going through your code Agent_bob, and sipping some wine
<sub[t]rnl> good times :>
 * Agent_bob 's code was not writen in wine
<Agent_bob> wine is wine is not an emulator
<Agent_bob> :)
 * nosrednaekim wants to hack ruckus into running in WINE
<sub[t]rnl> :>
<thomas_newbie__> why does this command give me "NO SUCH FILE OR DIRECTORY" error? --->sudo find . -name '*.c' -exec "grep -i [ass]" '{}' \;
<sub[t]rnl> the only time I run anything in wine is when its dropped in my glass..
<sub[t]rnl>  /endjoke
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: haha
<sub[t]rnl> thomas_newbie__➜ perhaps none of your .c's have "ass" in it?
<Agent_bob> thomas_newbie__ cause you have no .c files in the pwd or any subdirs ?
<thomas_newbie__> hmmm
<Agent_bob> thomas_newbie__ actually it's a syntax error
<Agent_bob>  -exec "grep -i [ass]"  <<<< can not execute  "grep -i [ass]"
<thomas_newbie__> Agent_bob: why
<Agent_bob> because there is no file named  "grep -i [ass]"
<Agent_bob> touch  "grep -i [ass]" ; chmod 755  "grep -i [ass]"
<Agent_bob> now you can execute it.
<sub[t]rnl> thomas_newbie__➜ hehe, he's telling you to take the quotes off it
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: haha yea
<thomas_newbie__> got it :S
<Agent_bob> in that case you're welcome.
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: shoot its not giving me the words :( sudo find . -name '*.c' -exec grep -i [fuk] '{}' \;          /////spelt correctly :S
<Agent_bob> single quote your search string
<Agent_bob> and why are you running it as root ?
<ses59_> if you uninstall kde 4 and it will not boot correctly look at installing kdm again with apt-get
 * Agent_bob wonders what kdm has to do with booting...
<ses59_> i tried kde 4 but uninstalled after problems and kde 3 did not work till i installed kdm again
<ses59_> it was uninstalled with the kde 4 stuff
<Agent_bob> kde will work without kdm   or any dm for that matter.
<ses59_> yes if you want to command line in but i wanted the manager back
<Agent_bob> all ?dm does is give you a graphical login prompt     or automaticly log someone in.
<sub[t]rnl> if you properly uninstall the exact packages you pull from the ppa repo, you won't run into problems.
<TuB^> Hi. Anyone around to help? Have just installed Kubuntu, but don't think the driver for my graphics card has installed (or installed properly). It's a Radeon Mobility HD 2400. I followed instructions to install the fglrx driver, but that doesn't seem to have made any difference. It's not showing on the Restricted Drivers Manager either. Any ideas?
<ses59_> this is true but my permissions was wrong on login without manager so just a note to check if kde 4 is uninstalled
<nosrednaekim> TuB^➜ is that a really new Gfx card?
<ses59_> just wanted you to have the info in case you needed it for kde 4
<sub[t]rnl> ses59_➜ k, thanks for the info then ses59_
<thomas_newbie__> Agent_bob: i'm running as root because I'm executing /usr/src
<TuB^> nosrednaekim: Came out in summer 07 I've read somewhere.
<Agent_bob> thomas_newbie__ the command you posted should not need sudo
<nosrednaekim> TuB^➜ ok, then you'll need the latest ATI drivers
<Agent_bob> it's only displaying info to stdout   which is non-root anyway
<nosrednaekim> TuB^➜ the ones in restricted-manager don't support those.
<thomas_newbie__> Agent_bob: I think when I execute it its giving me all code
<jacob> test
<TuB^> nosrednaekim: Any chance you can point me to a hold-your-hand guide for this? If not, I'm sure google's my friend!
<jacob> Hey
<nosrednaekim> TuB^➜ yeah...one moment
<Agent_bob> thomas_newbie__ the only reason i mentioned it, is your nick sujests that you might not fully understand why and what sudo actually does.    unnessecary over use of sudo is no better than logging in as root.
<jacob> OK people, tell me this - if I downloaded Ubuntu Hardy, but installed kubuntu-desktop, and use KDE 80% of the time, barely ever use Gnome apps (boo), and have the "Kubuntu" screens during boot and shut-down, am I an Ubuntu user or a Kubuntu user?
<hydrogen> mm
<hydrogen> well
<thomas_newbie__> Agent_bob: yes i now what sudo does.....you're right
<hydrogen> people blow the dangers of root out of proportion in my opinion
<nosrednaekim> jacob➜ you are a Linux user :)
<nosrednaekim> TuB^➜ http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<jacob> Yup, but more specifically...I say I'm an "Ubuntu KDE" user
<jacob> Ubuntu / KDE
<thomas_newbie__> Agent_bob: but it doesn't give me the specific lines with those words
<TuB^> Thanks a lot, nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> TuB^➜ uninstall any previous drivers you installed first though
<TuB^> Yeah, am on that
<sub[t]rnl> jacob➜ kubuntu -is- ubuntu + kde
<nosrednaekim> jacob➜ call yourself what you want.... as long as you use KDE, we won't send Konqui after you :)
<sub[t]rnl> ...
<sub[t]rnl> remember back in the day when we logged in as root, compiled our own kernels every month, and checked tripwire logs?
 * sub[t]rnl goes back to his wine
<MrJoey> Maybe the GNOME mascot should be Beowulf (because in the story, he fights a dragon :) )
<nosrednaekim> lol
<jacob> Does Kubuntu use Synaptic by default?
<nosrednaekim> no.... Adept
<nosrednaekim> but I use synaptic anyway
<jacob> Ah, I've seen that
<jacob> Yeah, I prefer Synaptic
<sub[t]rnl> bah, no loyalty
<sener> is there an issue with the repositories lately?
<nosrednaekim> sener➜ not that I know of
<nosrednaekim> sub[t]rnl➜ heh, im interesting in the kde4 adept.
<sener> i keep jamming up when apt-get update or install
<sub[t]rnl> nosrednaekim➜ :>
<jacob> I have KDE4 on here...but I still use KDE 3.5
<jacob> Anybody notice the resemblance of KDE 4 to Vista?
<sener> just thought there was an issue at the repo end.
<nosrednaekim> nope
<drif> how can I avoid getting into maintenance mode on boot if there's drive missing which is included in /etc/fstab?
<Stoffer> looking for an opinion:  I couldn't get my external ntfs usb hard drive working in ubuntu because of a policy issue or something, so I just converted it to fat32.  That was a good idea right?  No serious drawbacks to a fat32 filesystem over ntfs?
<sub[t]rnl> drif➜ you'll need to configure your divices to use a UUID
<sub[t]rnl> drif➜ that is if your switching out drives and they are getting a different device node and boot order.. use 	blkid /dev/whatever
<nosrednaekim> Stoffer➜ you can't store files over 2 gigs(I think)... but otherwise you are good
<Stoffer> wait...that's a serious drawback
<Stoffer> no...that won't work at all
<Stoffer> sheeee-ooot
<sener> since i installed a new linksys router - i'm having this issue when i apt-get - : 99% [Connecting to ca.archive.ubuntu.com (129.97.134.71)] and it times out - any idea why?
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: could you help me with that command
<Stoffer> ok...well, then I'll be back later trying to get an external ntfs usb drive working
<sub[t]rnl> thomas_newbie__➜ which?
<Stoffer> nosrednaekim, thansk
<nosrednaekim> Stoffer➜ does it need to be accessed by windows?you could always use ext3
<scott_> My sister is having a serious sound problem that I can't seem to fix
<Stoffer> nosrednaekim, yeah, because I'm planning to use it to copy files from a windows machine
<nosrednaekim> ah..ok
<Stoffer> nosrednaekim, if the world was perfect, and everyone ran linux, then np
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: find . -name "*.c" -exec grep -i [fuck] '{}' \;
<Stoffer> nosrednaekim, unfortunately....
<sub[t]rnl> thomas_newbie__➜ lets keep the language out of it
<nosrednaekim> Stoffer➜ ^_^
<Stoffer> nosrednaekim, then again the ntfs-3g issue w/ externals in k/ubuntu isn't that convenient either.... I don't even understand the problem...
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: ok sorry, but you get the idea. Well just a question I don't understand the part after the swear word. And It's not working...its giving me output but not any matches...just lines of code
<Stoffer> nosrednaekim, ntfs-config definitely doesn't fix it
<drif> can I use 'default' and noauto in conjunction in fstab line? does the latter outrule auto (as set by default)
<sub[t]rnl> thomas_newbie__➜ remove the ['s from your piped grep pattern
<sub[t]rnl> thomas_newbie__➜ if your wanting to redirect stderr, add 2>&- to the end (if your using bash) otherwise, use 2>/dev/null
<oloughlin75> How do I kill a process I dont have permission o kill?
<sub[t]rnl> sudo
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: ok I think i'm running the command in the right directory /usr/src. I ran it at school under Fedora and got a lot of results from programers comments...but i'm not finding anything here
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, best to read up on find and grep then.  Just break it down find . (find in the current directory that you run it from) -name "*.c" (any files ending with .c) -exec (run this command on found matches) grep -i (filter for, not case sensitive)
<sub[t]rnl> just change the . to a more general location, like /usr, if you want a broader search
<sub[t]rnl> thomas_newbie__➜ if you wanted to know the '{}' \; at the end, thats just a normal part of the -exec in find, to run the command once on every file found.. you can also read up on 	xargs	 as a program to pipe find too.
<scott_> My sister is having a serious sound problem that I can't seem to fix
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: OK i see, thanks for the help.
<denise> my sound will not work and my brother is really good at computers
<sub[t]rnl> !alsa | scott_
<ubotu> scott_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sub[t]rnl> troubleshooting link is very helpfull
<scott_> The sound system is enabled
<scott_> All she gets is a looping sound
<scott_> like a piece of the sound is in a loop
<denise> we are both on here lol
<sub[t]rnl> hehe, ok, show me lspci -v |grep -i audio
<sub[t]rnl> run that from konsole
<denise> 00:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97] (rev 06)
<denise>         Subsystem: Ensoniq Creative Sound Blaster AudioPCI64V, AudioPCI128
<denise> 00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<sub[t]rnl> the ES1371 is supported, so far so good
<denise> ok
<sub[t]rnl> i'm guessing you've tried playing different types audio media?
<scott_> Both ogg, MP3, and streaming audio from the nwt
<sub[t]rnl> try this modprobe snd-ens1371
<sub[t]rnl> let me know if you get any output
<denise> ok
<denise> No, same thing
<denise> sounds like a broken record
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, really strange
<sub[t]rnl> :/
<scott_> As I said, I can't figure it out
<scott_> I have never seen anything like it
<purpleposeidon> denise: A broken.... what? ;)
<sub[t]rnl> scott_➜ yeah, that makes two
<scott_> I was thinking about doing a re-install of the OS
<sub[t]rnl> scott_➜ just to make sure that sound module is loaded, do lsmod |grep ens
<denise>  modprobe snd-ens1371
<denise> denise@ubuntu:~$ lsmod |grep ens
<denise> snd_ens1371            27680  3
<denise> gameport               16776  2 snd_via82xx,snd_ens1371
<denise> snd_ac97_codec        100644  3 snd_via82xx,snd_via82xx_modem,snd_ens1371
<denise> snd_pcm                80388  6 snd_via82xx,snd_via82xx_modem,snd_ens1371,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss
<denise> snd_rawmidi            25728  3 snd_mpu401_uart,snd_seq_midi,snd_ens1371
<denise> snd                    54660  19 snd_via82xx,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_seq_oss,snd_via82xx_modem,snd_ens1371,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_timer
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, its loaded
<sub[t]rnl> did the trouble just happen automagically? or was it like this from scratch
<denise> it was working fine then no sound at all I took my computer to scott to fix it
<sub[t]rnl> wild
<sub[t]rnl> sorry I couldn't help more
<scott_> That is okay, you tried some stuff I did not :)
<scott_> I can only think of a defective motherboard
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, that could be
<sub[t]rnl> is the sound like a reverbing echo that gets louder?
<sub[t]rnl> or the same constant loop of sound
<denise> then my computer is f@#$ed
<hydrogen> Please, watch the language
<scott_> No, not louder
<scott_> The same constant loop
<sub[t]rnl> k, last ditch effort would be adjust settings in alsamixer, but i doubt that will fix your woes..
<denise> sorry
<sub[t]rnl> bbiab
<scott_> I tried fooling around with kmix
<denise> you know how hard it is to whatch something on utube with no sound
<scott_> I also tried a live cd, the only one I had was the 6.06
<scott_> I got the same thing with the amarok in 6.06
<sub[t]rnl> scott_➜ you've only tried with amarok?
<denise> i also like to use amarok on my computer if we cant fix it i will have to remove it :(
<scott_> I tried kaffiene in the 6.06, but it crashed on me
<sub[t]rnl> ok, i would try a couple other media players.
<scott_> On her current Kubuntu 7.10 I also tried other things
<sub[t]rnl> k.  pop into #amarok and see if anyone has seen this problem.
<scott_> Okay, I will have her try xine or mplayer
<sub[t]rnl> thats where you'll find the audio geeks :>
<scott_> but, she gets no sound systems though
<sub[t]rnl> try with mplayer for sure though
<jacob> Speaking of Amarok, how does it work for peopel here?
<jacob> Crashes a lot in Hardy for me
<sub[t]rnl> xine is amaroks engine
<jacob> Though lately it hasn't been so bad
<sub[t]rnl> amarok is great here. best thing since sliced bread
<jacob> I really love the program, it just needs to smooth its edges
<jacob> Or maybe it's just the fact that I'm using an alpha version of the distro
<jacob> I hope it's the latter
<sub[t]rnl> tis
<jacob> Main problem is with internet streams...it sometimes goes unstable trying to add them, and a lot of the time I get a stupid "demux plugin not available" message, even though clicking the stream again brings it up just fine
<jacob> They say it's a problem with the current xine-lib that's supposed to be fixed in the next release
<jacob> 1.1.12 or something
<jacob> Apparently it's available in CVS or something but I'm too lazy to get it and install it
<jacob> But otherwise Amarok has been behaving well the last day or two
<jacob> Just got the message..."No suitable demux plugin. This often means that the file format is not supported."
<jacob> But clicking on the stream again, no problem at all
<denise> I tried Mplayer and same thing
<scott_> It seems to very slowly play through the song, but while looping
<kernco> I'm running a live cd right now, not sure if it's 32-bit or 64-bit.  How can I find out?
<sub[t]rnl> scott_➜ hrm
<sub[t]rnl> scott_➜ mind trying something real quick?
<genii> kernco: Is it red or yellow?
<kernco> I burnt it from an image I downloaded...just forgot to label it >_<
<denise> ok
<scott_> what is that?
<frank23> jacob: I noticed that too in gutsy  No suitable demux plugin.
<genii> kernco: uname -a     should tell you
<scott_> Yea, I get the "No suitible demux plugin" as well when I know I can play the sound
<kernco> genii: Thanks
<sub[t]rnl> scott_➜ edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst and add pnpbios=off in the kernel boot line
<scott_> Allright, I will get my sister to do that
<sub[t]rnl> kk
<frank23> sub[t]rnl: how do you do those arrows?
<kernco> -> maybe?
<kernco> nope :P
<david_> i seem to have lost the kmenu on black bar along the bottom of my screen... i'm in kde4 and cannot restore it, and googled to no avail, does anyone know what i might be able to do to get it back?
<denise> im back
<david_> hi denise.
<sub[t]rnl> denise➜ did you add pnpbios=off to your /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<denise> Yea
<sub[t]rnl> no change then?
<denise> And I rebooted
<denise> no change
<denise> hi david
<sub[t]rnl> k, it was an old bug fix I dug up on launchpad.  had to take a stab at it.
<david_> let me know when it's my turn please,  did'nt mean to request help out of turn.
<sub[t]rnl> david_➜ hehe, try alt + f2 and type plasma
<sub[t]rnl> didn't mean to ignore ya.  If you need any further help, try #kubuntu-kde4
<scott_> I'm just going to do the re-install of Kubuntu
<scott_> for her
<denise> i really hope that works
 * sub[t]rnl nods
<david_> sub[t]rnl: nothing happened.
<scott_> If that does not fix it, we will know it is hardware
<denise> yicks
<david_> alt f2 brought up the command interface
<sub[t]rnl> aye
<david_> but plasma brings nothing up
<denise> night
<david_> run plasma (command)
<david_> click launch
<david_> then nothing
<sub[t]rnl> david_➜ try #kubuntu-kde4
<stratman4300> is there currently a "Kubuntu" way of installing compiz and emerald....
<stratman4300> someway so it doesn't install all the gnome crap  like the libs and what not??
<sub[t]rnl> yes sir
<david_> sub[t]rnl: , i'm there now, tyvm
<sub[t]rnl> well.. compiz was written for gnome, so some deps are going to be included
<stratman4300> right...  i figured that much
<sub[t]rnl> !compiz | stratman4300
<ubotu> stratman4300: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<stratman4300> cool Thanks!! =)
<sub[t]rnl> yup, they will give you the apt-get command for kubuntu on the page
<david_> unfortunatly, it seems as though nobody is active in that channel.
<stratman4300> they working on a little desktop effects app for kubuntu in hardy i wonder???
<stratman4300> like the one they have in gnome??
<stratman4300> i don't mind the CLI, but it's nice to click a button and have it done you know   ;)
<sub[t]rnl> yup, not a little though, a full blown compositing effects kdm.
<stratman4300> i might have to load hardy up on a VM
<stratman4300> it's still in Alpha isn't it??
<sub[t]rnl> yeah
<sub[t]rnl> david_➜ have you restarted kde4? still no plasma?
<david_> what is plasma?
<sub[t]rnl> its the menu bar at the bottom of kde4
<david_> i have that. i'm just missing the big K icon.  lol
<sub[t]rnl> aaah
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<david_> i cannot for the life of me, figure out how to her the application launcher (i think that's what it's called) back
<sub[t]rnl> try this.. cp ~/.kde4/share/config/plasmarc{,.backup}
<sub[t]rnl> from konsole
<snarkster> what do you do to get knetworkmanager working?
<sub[t]rnl> and this   cp ~/.kde4/share/config/plamsa-appletsrc{,.backup}
<david_> went to next line.
<david_> KLauncher could not be reached via D-Bus, error when calling start_service_by_desktop_path:
<david_> empty
<addlp> !kubuntu español
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu español - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<addlp> !kubuntu-es
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu-es - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sub[t]rnl> !es | addlp
<ubotu> addlp: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<snarkster> !knetworkmanager
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<sub[t]rnl> david_➜ did you do the second one I gave you as well?
<david_> just now
<addlp> muchas gracias
<david_> waiting to see.....
<sub[t]rnl> david_➜ ok, now %killall plasma && plasma &	 from konsole
<sub[t]rnl> david_➜ ok, now 	killall plasma && plasma &	 from konsole
<david_> killed. restarted, no K icon.
<david_> i deleted it on accident from the panel. :(
<david_> i have the 4 desktops, the klipper, wifi strength, speaker and clock
<sub[t]rnl> david_➜ ok wait, we just made backups, my fault.  now rm ~/.kde4/share/config/plasmarc && rm ~/.kde4/share/config/plasma-appletsrc
<sub[t]rnl> david_➜ then kill and restart plasma
<Ryu010>  im running gos and i cant get bcm43xx to install can someone help me out?
<sub[t]rnl> !bcm43xx | Ryu010
<ubotu> Ryu010: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<david_> done
<Ryu010> lol everyone sends me the link to bcm43xx and it never helps
<david_> ryu, what notebook? i might be able to help
<sub[t]rnl> snarkster➜ remove any lines from /etc/network/interface that have to do with your interface device
<Ryu010> tx1000
<Ryu010> its an hp
<sub[t]rnl> david_➜ you rm'd those files and restarted plasma? any change?
<david_> i'm on a ZV6000. i'll help you in a second
<Ryu010> alright
<thomas_newbie__> how can I disable sshd from starting up on boot without having to create a sshd_not_to_be_fun file
<david_> holy crap, now i have every icon under the sun
<sub[t]rnl> david_➜ :P
<sub[t]rnl> thomas_newbie__➜ sudo update-rc.d sshd remove
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: i don't want to remove ssh though....
<thomas_newbie__> oh
<sub[t]rnl> thomas_newbie__➜ your not, your just disabling it from starting during default runlevels
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: ty
<sub[t]rnl> np
<david_> one more minute here Ryu010
<Ryu010> ok :)
<david_> ryu what have you tried so far?
<Ryu010> lots of packages and about 10 different tutorials
<david_> did you get network-manager installed?
<david_> do you have an eth1 and an eth0?
<Ryu010> i spent a week using kubuntu trying to get it to work there, i had no luck
<Ryu010> what network manager?
<david_> any.
<david_> lol
<Ryu010> i installed the os on my toshiba laptop as well
<coreymon77> david_: ooh!, network problems, my specialty!
<Ryu010> wifi works there
<coreymon77> who has the wifi problems
<david_> coreymon77: ryu
<coreymon77> Ryu010: yay! my specialty!
<Ryu010> lol
<Ryu010> good
<Ryu010> i have been trying with many different distros and stuff all week
<Ryu010> i am about to give up and go back to vista or xp :(
<sub[t]rnl> don't blame linux, blame broadcom :P
<coreymon77> Ryu010: my turn
<Ryu010> alright
<coreymon77> Ryu010: listen to sub[t]rnl, he knows what hes talking about :P
<coreymon77> Ryu010: so, what seems to be the problem *takes out stethoscope*
<Ryu010> i cant get a wifi driver
<coreymon77> alrighty then
<coreymon77> step into my office :P
<coreymon77> give me a sec
<Ryu010> Broadcom 4328 wireless card
<genii> Ryu010: sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<Ryu010> do i need to have an net connection when i run that
<genii> no
<coreymon77> Ryu010: and what version are we using here
<Ryu010> of?
<coreymon77> ku
<sub[t]rnl> hiya genii :>
 * sub[t]rnl rattles cup
<genii> hiya sub[t]rnl :)
<coreymon77> Ryu010: kubuntu
<Ryu010> i switched from kubuntu to gos
 * genii fills sub[t]rnl's cup with fresh strong coffee
 * sub[t]rnl taps fingertips together
<sub[t]rnl> eeexcellent
<coreymon77> Ryu010: im talking edgy feisty gusty etc
<Ryu010> i dont know?
<Ryu010> http://www.thinkgos.com/
<aharoon> i want another program other than ktorrent it never increase its download speed change from 0.6-3.0 kb/s it makes mee crazy
<coreymon77> Ryu010: oh, so we are not using kubuntu?
<Ryu010> i could install kubuntu again
<Ryu010> it should be the same on gos, its the same base right?
<coreymon77> Ryu010: i was just expecting you to be using kubuntu if you were asking help on this channel
<coreymon77> Ryu010: not neccessarily
<zhangkai> I install kde4 ,but found  the desktop toolbar got away.
<coreymon77> Ryu010: im not sure what gos is based off of
<Ryu010> i asked on many other channels and no one knew anything
<Xavier_Z> coreymon77: yeah, gOS is based upon Ubuntu, it refers to Ubuntu documents for FAQs
<coreymon77> Xavier_Z: its *buntu based
<coreymon77> okey dokey
<Ryu010> gos is ubuntu with enlightenment
<genii> Ryu010: Have you done yet:      sudo modprobe bcm43xx                ?
<coreymon77> Ryu010: then we should be fine
<Ryu010> yeah
<Ryu010> it did nothing
<sub[t]rnl> !azureus | aharoon (though if ktorrent is slow, probably not port forwarding correctly or iptables issue)
<ubotu> aharoon (though if ktorrent is slow, probably not port forwarding correctly or iptables issue): azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<coreymon77> Xavier_Z: based off which buntu?
<snarkster> sub[t]rnl: why is it that you have to edit /etc/network/interfaces at all?
<genii> Ryu010: Did you expect it to start dancing ;) No msg means it accomplished loading the module
<Ryu010> ok
<coreymon77> Xavier_Z: i tend to use the wifidocs and like to know which version we are using
<aharoon> i forworded the ports  but nothing happened
<sub[t]rnl> snarkster➜ if you have something defined other than default in /etc/network/interfaces, knetworkmanager will not control it
<coreymon77> Ryu010: ya, heres a lesson about linux
<genii> Ryu010: Are you using KDE right now as desktop?
<Xavier_Z> ryu010: http://www.faqly.com/question/view/id/993
<coreymon77> Ryu010: if you input a command and you get no output back, thats usually a good thing
<genii> coreymon77: Yes, it's weird. When it doesn't say anything after a command ppl think it didn't do anything :)
<Ryu010> not with mandriva, i usually use it but my licence expired
<coreymon77> genii: thats because they are used to doze, which does a victory dance when something actually works :P
<sub[t]rnl> genii➜ lol.. wouldn't it be odd if it did though.. like an echo'd "kay!"
 * sub[t]rnl sips coffee
<Ryu010> alright so what is my next step after sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<Xavier_Z> Ryu010: did you check out the link I sent you?
<genii> Ryu010: when you do now:     ifconfig           what does it show? Please use pastebin website for the output
<genii> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
 * genii sips his coffee as well
<sub[t]rnl> not bad t'all
<coreymon77> genii: notice how i said usually
<coreymon77> genii: sometimes it not giving any output is a bad thing
<kkerwin> Hi. What package contains the file kde4-config?
<coreymon77> genii: such as when you type find /home :P
<sub[t]rnl> kkerwin➜ kdelibs5
<kkerwin> sub[t]rnl: Thank you.
<Ryu010> only eth0 shows
<genii> coreymon77: Good point
<kkerwin> sub[t]rnl: Ah. I see that kdelibs5 is listed as breaking.
<coreymon77> Ryu010: yay, isnt eth0 your interface?
<genii> Ryu010:    sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Ryu010> alright
<Ryu010> wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags; No such device
<genii> Ryu010: OK. 1 minute, need to see if wlan is the right one for that card
<sub[t]rnl> try eth1 while he's looking
<coreymon77> Ryu010: wait a sec
<coreymon77> Ryu010: gos is gutsy based
<coreymon77> Ryu010: that helps
<coreymon77> Ryu010: do you have any internet connection on the computer?
<genii> coreymon77: Yes, it does
<Ryu010> yeah eth0 works
<genii> Found a Gutsy howto for this adapter https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Gutsy
<genii> sub[t]rnl: I think yer right, it is ethX type
<Ryu010> i have seen that
<Ryu010> it got me no where
<sub[t]rnl> Ryu010➜ thats whats scary, if that link got you nowhere.. they take you through offline installation and everything.
<sub[t]rnl> sounds like its more gos trouble than kubuntu, cause that link is money
<Ryu010> yeah
<Ryu010> would it be easyer to make work on kubuntu
<coreymon77> genii: thats what i always use
<genii> Ryu010: I'm pretty sure that site will work if the instructions are exactly followed.
<coreymon77> genii: thats what i always use to help people
<coreymon77> genii: it would just be easier with kubuntu
<genii> coreymon77: Yes, since especially this channel is for kubuntu support ;)
<coreymon77> Ryu010: but, i just downloaded the gos virtual appliance for vmware fusion
<snarkster> you know there arent any instructions about removing entries in interfaces
<coreymon77> Ryu010: so i could prob help now
<genii> snarkster: in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<snarkster> yup
<Ryu010> alright
<genii> snarkster: Just comment them out with a #
<Ryu010> when you get gos up and running you can get in your terminal by going to run command
<Ryu010> type xterm
<snarkster> right but there arent any instructions to do that... Ive been pulling my hair out for over a week to get knetwork manager working'
<coreymon77> snarkster: knetworkmanager=crap
<snarkster> LOL
<snarkster> least it works now
<coreymon77> snarkster: kwifimanager+iwconfig=use
<snarkster> thats all I care about
<genii> snarkster: Yes, when interfaces file has an entry then network manager thinks the interface has been manually set up and you won't be able to see any networks, etc
<snarkster> ok well thank you guys
<aharoon> how to configure azureus for best speed download im on 256 dsl i have router i dont have firewall
<coreymon77> aharoon: azureus=slow
<coreymon77> aharoon: ktorrent or wined utorrent=use
<aharoon> ktorrent is killing me its download at 3 kb/s tell what i can use
<coreymon77> aharoon: maybe its just a bad torrent
<sub[t]rnl> use this http://infinite-source.de/az/az-calc.html
<sub[t]rnl> though, if your not forwarding properly, its not going to make a difference
<coreymon77> sub[t]rnl: azureus=slow
<sub[t]rnl> never used it
<sub[t]rnl> ktorrent is hot
<coreymon77> sub[t]rnl: its java based
<coreymon77> sub[t]rnl: meaning that it is automatically slow speeds cause bogged down
<aharoon> no not bad torrent i try this torrent on windows it download at 20 -25 kb\s
<sub[t]rnl> aharoon➜ http://infinite-source.de/az/az-calc.html
<Ryu010> i just finished with that link and no luck
<coreymon77> Ryu010: i just finished downloading gos for vmware
<coreymon77> Ryu010: give me a sec
<sub[t]rnl> Ryu010➜ what other channel will you find someone installing your operating system to try and help you out? none! lol
<sub[t]rnl> (leave the donations at the door)
<Ryu010> yeah i know
<Ryu010> if coreymon77 solves this he will be my hero
<coreymon77> okay, someone just lied, that was redhat not gos
<coreymon77> lets go find gos virtual appliance
<coreymon77> Ryu010: here we go
<coreymon77> Ryu010: its gonna take a good 10 mins to download, so just wait a while
<Ryu010> sure thing
<Ryu010> i have about an hour before i am going to bed
<coreymon77> Ryu010: another 5 minutes
<Ryu010> k
<coreymon77> lets just hope i dont fall asleep either! :P
<Ryu010> what time there??
<aharoon> now with azureus download speed between 6.0-13.0 kb/s anyway to increase it up?? its good now than ktorrent but in windows 20-25 kb\s
<coreymon77> Ryu010: 1:10 am
<coreymon77> :P
<Ryu010> where are you?
<coreymon77> sorry, cant say
<Ryu010> sure thing
<coreymon77> done
<coreymon77> now to unzip it
<Ryu010> almost got it?
<coreymon77> and we are good to go
<coreymon77> although im gonna have to install vmware tools
<Crashed> man.
<Ryu010> wont take long right?
<Crashed> It's telling me to run 'apt-get -f install' to fix some dependencies, but when I run that, ca.archive.ubuntu.com doesn't respond.
<Crashed> ca.archive.ubuntu.com has been the cause of a lot of problems for me.
<coreymon77> wow, i hate to say it, but this is one crappy distro
<Ryu010> lol its not that bad
<coreymon77> it kinda is
<Ryu010> do you have msn or anything
<coreymon77> Ryu010: i cant give that ou
<coreymon77> t
<coreymon77> Ryu010: anyways
<coreymon77> Ryu010: im on irc all the time
<coreymon77> Ryu010: open up a uxterm
<coreymon77> and run sudo restricted-manager
<Ryu010> command not found
<coreymon77> okay then
<coreymon77> sudo apt-get install restricted-manager
<Ryu010> could not find package
<coreymon77> sufo apt-get update
<coreymon77> sudo*
<Ryu010> looks like i need net for that one
<Ryu010> brb
<coreymon77> Ryu010: oh ya
<coreymon77> you do
<Ryu010> alright now what
<coreymon77> did you run sudo apt-get update
<c_c1_cicero> hello room
<c_c1_cicero> 4th day on kubuntu.
<nick__> does anyone remember that screensaver for X that had a bunch of fatal error screens from computers of old
<c_c1_cicero> how do i give myself permission to mount a hard drive?
<coreymon77> Ryu010: did sudo apt-get update finish running?
<coreymon77> c_c1_cicero: sudo?
<Ryu010> yeah
<sub[t]rnl> c_c1_cicero➜ replace nouser with user in /etc/fstab
<c_c1_cicero> :(
<coreymon77> Ryu010: now run sudo apt-get install restricted-manager
<c_c1_cicero> sub[t]rnl: i am just learning all this. how do i replace nouser?
<Ryu010> could not find package
<coreymon77> okay try sudo apt-get install kate
<Ryu010> i think i broke the install
<Tm_T> good morning
<Ryu010> i dont have any commands that work
<Ryu010> should i reinstall os
<Ryu010> then we can go from there?
<c_c1_cicero> sub[t]rnl: how do i do that, sub?
<sub[t]rnl> sorry, watching a movie
<sub[t]rnl> c_c1_cicero➜ alt + f2 and enter 	kdesudo /etc/fstab	  Find the device your wanting users to be able to mount, and make sure it has user instead of nouser.
<coreymon77> Ryu010: wait a sec, sudo apt-get install kate doesnt work?
<Ryu010> nope
<Ryu010> i tested on the toshiba and the commands work there so i am going to reinstall the os
<Ryu010> it will take about 15 min
<c_c1_cicero> sub[t]rnl: command not found
<sub[t]rnl> woops
<sub[t]rnl> kdesudo kate /etc/fstab
<coreymon77> Ryu010: sorry, i have to go to bed
<coreymon77> Ryu010: i have to get up tomorrow
<Ryu010> alright
<coreymon77> Ryu010: and its 1:35 am here
<Ryu010> will you be here tomorrow
<coreymon77> Ryu010: be back on irc tomorrow, ill be there once i get home from school
<Ryu010> what time
<Ryu010> your time
<coreymon77> Ryu010: 4:00-4:15
<Ryu010> alright i should be on
<Ryu010> thats about 2 my time
<coreymon77> 4:30 latest
<coreymon77> anyways, see you tomorrow
<c_c1_cicero> sub[t]rnl:  Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server Xlib: No protocol specified kate: cannot connect to X server :0
<Ryu010> yeah i dont know if i will be on at 4 for sure
<c_c1_cicero> by coreymon
<c_c1_cicero> *bye
<Ryu010> because thats when i would get out of school
<Ryu010> so i will talk to you then
<coreymon77> bye everyone
<sub[t]rnl> see ya c
<Tm_T> coreymon77: bye bye
<Tm_T> c_c1_cicero: kdesudo ?
<sub[t]rnl> c_c1_cicero➜ alternatively, alt+f2 kcontrol -> System administration -> disk & filesystems -> Administrative mode -> click on drive or partition -> Modify
<Tm_T> also
<Tm_T> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<c_c1_cicero> sub[t]rnl:  okay. the settings were skewed. i have the first command going
<noaXess> is firefox qt or gtk?.. cause the font i setup in systemsettings/apperance/font won't be used for firefox..
<c_c1_cicero> sub[t]rnl: fstab is running
<cesar> wenas
<c_c1_cicero> sub[t]rnl:  i cant seem to navigate with kate.
<sub[t]rnl> go the second route, using the gui.
<sub[t]rnl> use system settings as tm_t suggested
<c_c1_cicero> i can see them (the hard drives) but i dont know how to get permission to mount and unmount them
<sub[t]rnl> click administrative button, then highlight one and click modify
<c_c1_cicero> sub[t]rnl: where can the adminstrator button be found?
<sub[t]rnl> at the bottom
<c_c1_cicero> sub[t]rnl: there is an info bar at the bottom that says i have three items, but no buttons
<sub[t]rnl> is the modify button available? at the bottom?
<c_c1_cicero> sub[t]rnl: no buttons at the bottom
<sub[t]rnl> scroll down? it seems your not displaying all the information on that page..
<Netkiller> Hey I need a bit of help
<c_c1_cicero> sub[t]rnl: i found an open as root button
<Netkiller> I set the resolution on Ubuntu to high for my screen. Is there a awy I can lower it using livecd?
<sub[t]rnl> !resolution | Netkiller
<ubotu> Netkiller: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Netkiller> I'd ask that in the Ubuntu chat but they never talk or answer a single one of my questions lol. Been like that for like 3 years now >_>
<Netkiller> I did get someone to answer me once and that was after a page of hardcore bitching. >_<
<Netkiller> Yo that didn't help at all >_<
<c_c1_cicero> sub[t]rnl:  hmmm i must have really goofed. now i cant find the drive at all...
<Netkiller> #ubuntu
<c_c1_cicero> sub[t]rnl: doh. it looks like i dont have any power to one of the drives...
<c_c1_cicero> that would make sense.
<c_c1_cicero> sub[t]rnl: bbiab
<Netkiller> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55687/
<sub[t]rnl> Netkiller➜ what are you trying to do?
<Netkiller> lower my resolution so that my screen will work.
<sub[t]rnl> what resolution are you after
<sub[t]rnl> Netkiller➜ ?
<Netkiller> 1280*768
<sub[t]rnl> what are you using now? 1400x900?
<Netkiller> it's at 1440-900 right now which this screen uses on Vista but for someee reason won't work under ubuntu. >_>
<Netkiller> I'm using standard livecd resolution
<sub[t]rnl> it does work in ubuntu
<Ornedan> Hi. I've got a weird problem with the kvpnc program. For some reason, if I start it via the kmenu or alt+f2, it runs as root instead of my uid
<sub[t]rnl> higher resolutions, I showed you the link on how to do it
<Netkiller> obviously not cause the screen complains about the input being to large.
<sub[t]rnl> Netkiller➜ your using the i810 driver, it tells you step by step how to upgrade to the intel driver, or install 915resolution to get higher resolutions
<Netkiller> If I could SEEE what I was doing I would do that >_<
<Ornedan> The binary isn't suid, though. And if I start it directly from a terminal, it does run with my uid
<Netkiller> But first I need to lower the resolution by editing the xorg.conf which I am asking for help with.
<sub[t]rnl> Netkiller➜ line 115 of your xorg.conf 	Virtual 1440 900	 remove that.
<Netkiller> thats it?
<sub[t]rnl> Netkiller➜ also remove the 800x600 modes
<Ornedan> I guess the question is twofold: HTF does it manage to run as root in the first place and how do I make it not do that in a convenient way (a dedicated terminal being an inconvenient way :P)?
<Netkiller> then save and restart and Ubuntu will freak out and run the resolution detection and set it to an appropriet reso?
<sub[t]rnl> Netkiller➜ you probably don't need to define modelines for your monitor either.  That will cause you more headache if you don't know what your doing
<Netkiller> ok so all I do is that save then restart and it'll start to work?
<sub[t]rnl> Ornedan➜ yes
<Netkiller> alrighty if it works thank you alot. If not I'll brb ^_^
<sn00zer> could somebody take a look at my vnc startup file? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55681/ i can't start an x session remotely
<sub[t]rnl> Ornedan➜ the program starts via su-to-root, so when you enter your password, it runs as root.  I'm guessing that you are starting it again within the 15 minute interval that kdesudo remembers your password for
 * Sbucatone io odio i pignoli!
<sub[t]rnl> Ornedan➜ example, do sudo -k, then try to start kvpnc again, it will prompt for your password..
<toyo|desk> how do I make it so that in kde I can just right click stuff and delete it with out sending to the trash
<toyo|desk> :/
<giuseppe> hello
<toyo|desk> hi
<giuseppe> i have a problem whit the graphic card nvidia
<Lynoure> toyo|desk: I added that to my context menu about two months ago, prompty forgot how
<giuseppe> can you help me??
<giuseppe> please:(
<toyo|desk> dont have one
<jussi01> !ask | giuseppe
<ubotu> giuseppe: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Lynoure> toyo|desk: ah.... Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> Behavior -> Check "Show 'Delete' context menu entries which bypass the trashcan"
<toyo|desk> Lynoure, hmm yeah I just want to be able to right click delete
<toyo|desk> oh
<toyo|desk> hmm
<toyo|desk> lets see if I can find that
<toyo|desk> I have dolphin
<Lynoure> toyo|desk: oh, never tried to find it for Dolphin, as I don't much like using Dolphin
<toyo|desk> oh
<toyo|desk> :/
<giuseppe> i go to system setting>>advanced but recsctricted driver tell me that "
<giuseppe> The software source for the package
<giuseppe> nvidia-glx-new
<giuseppe> is not enabled.
<giuseppe> :(:(:(
<Lynoure> toyo|desk: I cannot see anything similar in Dolphin settings.
<toyo|desk> Lynoure, that worked I just did it in konq and it worked
<toyo|desk> :P
<toyo|desk> erg
<toyo|desk> it worked for my desktop
<toyo|desk> ugh
<toyo|desk> annoying
<toyo|desk> anyway I will figure it out tomorrow
<toyo|desk> thanks for the tip Lynoure
<toyo|desk> :)
<Lynoure> toyo|desk: Well, that's good... it did not work in my Dolphin, though.
<toyo|desk> I may end up ditching dolphin
<toyo|desk> nope
<toyo|desk> :(
<toyo|desk> anyway I am going to bed its midnight
<toyo|desk> c-ya
<Lynoure> toyo|desk: good night
<bentob0x> there seem to be a massive update today for Kubuntu 7.10, anybody would have a link to the changelog?
<gundam_rx78nt1> bentob0x, just don't update kaffeine to 0.85...
<jussi01> bentob0x: I havent had one hit here yet
<jussi01> oooh, its a jpatrick :D
<bentob0x> it seems that the software isn't going onto a new version but it seems that it's ubuntu going from some_kde_software-0ubuntu-2.1 to some_kde_software-0ubuntu-2.2
<bentob0x> I just would like to know what's going on exactly basically
<sebastian^> good morning folks
<ejd> When I select hibernate from the kde logout screen does it run a particular script, e.g. /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh?
<gundam_rx78nt1> is there a way to make sensors display the information in degrees F without doing the -f option?  I want my superkaramba widget to display the temps in degrees F...
<Lynoure> ejd: normally yes.
<eatThisAndDie> guys, anyone with Apache know-how? need to disable TRACE on my server.
<deuryt1> j
<gundam_rx78nt1> eatThisAndDie: go to www.apacheweek.com/issues/03-01-24
<kaminix> Why does Java lockup when I run it as described in this guide? http://wiki.freenetproject.org/FreenetInstallationLinux
<eatThisAndDie> thx gundam
<gundam_rx78nt1> you are welcome.
<eatThisAndDie> well actually i;ve tried that, doesn't work :P
<gundam_rx78nt1> what version of apache are you running?
<eatThisAndDie> gundam: 2.2.6
<eatThisAndDie> mod_rewrite is working perfectly fine, i use it for my application
<gundam_rx78nt1> http://www.ducea.com/2007/10/22/apache-tips-disable-the-http-trace-method/
<gundam_rx78nt1> eatThisAndDie: try that.
<jussi01> Does anyone know where they hide the backgrounds on kubuntu?
<jussi01> ie. in which folder?
<Lynoure> jussi01: anyone with the default background could look it up quick, must be some such people still around
<gundam_rx78nt1> its in /usr/share/wallpapers
<jussi01> Lynoure: heh,
<jussi01> gundam_rx78nt1: thanks
<gundam_rx78nt1> np
 * jussi01 headesks
<gundam_rx78nt1> I do a lot of image manipulation there.
<jussi01> gundam_rx78nt1: nice :)
<eatThisAndDie> dudes, how do i get the transparent effect on the KDM login box?
<eatThisAndDie> i seem to not have it anymore
<noam_> was the latest KDE update supposed to make flash work in konqueror?
<noam_> because now only sound works
<noam_> :/
<noam_> and video doesn't.
<noam_> which is certainly an improvement, don't get me wrong :/
<noam_> i understand the new flash plugin uses Xembed. does it need special graphics driver support? i'm using an ati one, it might be problematic
<funcrush> I added Firefox in my pannel but it doesn't work. How can I run firefox in pannel?
<cicero_123> reHello room
<cicero_123> what would cause hard drives and cd roms to not mount?
<SlimeyPete> cicero_123: are you trying to mount them manually?
<cicero_123> using dolphin in root
<gundam_rx78nt1> cicero: can you do a pastebin of your /etc/fstab?
<cicero_123> k
<cicero_123> how do i activate the pastebin?
<cicero_123> nvrmnd found it
<gundam_rx78nt1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<cicero_123> i dont seem to have a fstab file in the etc folder... :(
<cicero_123> i hope i didnt accidently delete it
<SlimeyPete> cicero_123: you sure? Try in a terminal. "ls /etc/ | grep fstab"
<gundam_rx78nt1> that may be the problem.
<cicero_123> okay, they arent folders they are files... copying them now
<cicero_123> sorry that took so long.
<cicero_123> there is also a fstab pre-ntfs config file. would you like it too?
<nodesert> is there anyone who knows why i cant see the windows in grub boot loader.This is happened after i updated grub i think i have to reinstall it?
<gundam_rx78nt1> nodesert: you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to include it in the list.
<noam_> i just wanted to say that flash in konqueror works for me now, after i restarted...
<gundam_rx78nt1> noam_ : did you just do the new updates?
<nodesert> thanks i used sudo grub-install /dev/sda command
<noam_> i got the new updates, and after i installed them, only sound worked but video was broken. i restarted the machine and it seems to work now
<Sbucatone> who want test the last fuoco converter ?
<Sbucatone> *wants
<gundam_rx78nt1> what is fuoco?
<Sbucatone> gundam_rx78nt1: this is old version http://en.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Fuoco++audio%5Cvideo+converter++and+more+?content=73886
<funcrush> I added firefox in my pannel but I can't run firefox click it. How can I fix? I can't run any application with same method
<sebbar> hi, since the last updates my laptop has been running very slow, anybody else experiencing this?
<cicero_123> gundam_rx78nt1: did you get that pastebin file?
<gundam_rx78nt1> did you post the pastebin address?
<gundam_rx78nt1> I don't seem to have seen it.
<cicero_123> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55697/  i am sorry. :(
<{AnInfiniteEmpir> I was wondering the best way to install the kde 4.0.1, the first time i installed it, I also installed all of the programs and then I had duplicates of everything.
<gundam_rx78nt1> cicero, did you try to manually mount them?
<cicero_123> i tried to use dolphin
<cicero_123> they woundnt mount after i dled the ntfs package
<cicero_123> gundam_rx78nt1: i guess that is a yes.
<gundam_rx78nt1> try to do a manual mount to see if it is working.
<cicero_123> gundam_rx78nt1: how is a manual mount done?
<blue1> Could someone help with this? http://img352.imageshack.us/img352/3746/56615644aq8.png drives show in disk & filesystem but nowhere else, so I can't transfer from secondary -> primary
<gundam_rx78nt1> sudo mount /media/cdrom0 (make sure you have a cd in it).
<sebbar> hmm since everything is so painfully slow I'll try to install fluxbox, what's the best way to do this? just apt-get fluxbox?
<blue1> sudo apt-get install fluxbox I'd assume
<cicero_123> gundam_rx78nt1: k there is a cd-rom icon now on my desktop. thanx. how do i mount the hard drive?
<gundam_rx78nt1> click on the icon. that should mount it.
<sebbar> blue1: sure ok tnx
 * Sbucatone  prrrr
<cicero_123> gundam_rx78nt1:  the error reads mount point does not exist...
<cicero_123> gundam_rx78nt1:  i am really thinking that i should reformat the disk and reload. the system crashed when i first installed it; and some of the system didnt work right.
<apparle>  Hwllo
<apparle>  Hello
<MrJigsaw> Which program do you guys use to pack out rar archives +
<eatThisAndDie> unrar
<kaminix> How do I get Wine to display Japanese characters?
<apparle> MrJigsaw: Why do you want to pack archives as RAR ??
<MrJigsaw> ... :)
<apparle> kaminix: I am not sure but mostly by installing japanese fonts
<kaminix> How do I install those to Wine?
<MrJigsaw> eatThisAndDie, how do i use unrar ? :)
<apparle> MrJigsaw: Just install it
<alomelo> i have a question with ltsp
<alomelo> anybody answer?
<apparle> alomelo: what is ltsp
<cicero_123> gundam_rx78nt1: i think i see a problem... the hard disk that i am gring to mount is listed as having a <mount point> instead of having the mount point as /media/DiskName. could that be the problem?
<jussi01> !ask | apparle
<ubotu> apparle: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jussi01> gah
<jussi01> sorry apparle
<alomelo> linux terminal server project
<alomelo> I have installed LTSP on my Kubuntu 7.10
<alomelo> [10:08] <alomelo> now I use some machines to connect to server with etherbooting
<alomelo> [10:08] <alomelo> with some machines I connect perfectly with no problems
<alomelo> [10:09] <alomelo> but 2 of the machines became idle
<alomelo> [10:09] <alomelo> let me try to explain
<alomelo> [10:09] <alomelo> they start to download the boot image from server
<alomelo> [10:10] <vagrantc> what version of etherboot are the working and non-working ones using?
<alomelo> [10:10] <alomelo> everything goes fine till the message "Starting ltsp client"
<alomelo> [10:10] <alomelo> After this message it says
<alomelo> [10:10] <alomelo> alsa-utils.c: device doesnt support 44100Hz changed to 44099Hz [OK]
<alomelo> [10:10] <alomelo> and it hangs
<alomelo> [10:11] <alomelo> same thing happens for the other machine
<alomelo> sorry above i pasted the question which i asked before at #ltsp channel
<jussi01> !paste | alomelo
<ubotu> alomelo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<alomelo> excuse me
<gladier> alomelo: sounds like an alsa prob
<alomelo> could you have a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55701/
<MrJigsaw> !amarok-mysql
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amarok-mysql - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MrJigsaw> Chould anyone give me the link to that ? :)
<jussi01> MrJigsaw: I didnt know it existed.
<alomelo> <gladier>i though the same but it displays [OK]
<alomelo> so it must be solved the alsa problem
<alomelo> I think its a problem with X configuration
<MrJigsaw> Well i got the link yesterday jussi01, just cant seem to find it right now :)
<apparle> MrJigsaw: What is amarok-mysql
<MrJigsaw> ... I just wanted to find the link how to make amarok use mysql..
<MrJigsaw> Dident know what to write ;)
<apparle> MrJigsaw: but what is amarok-mysql
<MrJigsaw> eeh ?
<gladier> alomelo: i assume you have seen http://wiki.ltsp.org/twiki/bin/view/Ltsp/TroubleShooting
<gundam_rx78nt1> yes, that is a rpblme.  sory for not responding.
<alomelo> yes gladier
<alomelo> but couldnt find my case
<gladier> http://wiki.ltsp.org/twiki/bin/view/Ltsp/TroubleShooting#Terminal_freezes_consistently_in
<eatThisAndDie> MrJigsaw: I;m pretty sure its unrar e filename.rar but you wanna check that out first
<apparle> Anybody here uses apt-zip
<alomelo> gladier isnt this related with after opening x session
<alomelo> i cant open an x session yet
<alomelo> but i guess i should have a  look at ViideoCards
<alomelo> thanks gladier
<alomelo> I will browse those pages and come back if i cant resolve
<cicero_123> gundam_rx78nt1: np. do you know how to fix it so that it is mounted correctly?
<apparle> I want some help about http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34113 I don't know anyone who has kubuntu installed near me. Can anyone please compress and send me the folder /var/lib/apt/lists . I need a person with Kubuntu Gutsy Gibbon 7.10 i386 (32bit). Can anyone do it for me
<apparle> Please run "apt-get update" before sending the file
<alomelo> gladier no chance
<alomelo> i tried video card suggestions but no resolution
<cicero_123> bbl it is way past my bedtime. thanx all. once the mounting of the disk problem is solved i will be 100% linux.
<apparle> At least tell me the size of folder /var/lib/apt/lists
<MrJigsaw> How do i make noacip and acpi=off stay in the boot loader ?
<bascule> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MrJigsaw> i have to write it in everytime i boot op kubuntu ;/
<bascule> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<bascule> thats the one :)
<bascule> MrJigsaw: basically add it to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<apparle> someone please help me with ap lists
<MrJigsaw> if i wanted to open that using konsole, what would i need to write, bascule? :)
<SlimeyPete> apparle: give me a moment
<bascule> MrJigsaw: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bascule> it should be obvious where you put the additions
<bascule> but take your time
<SlimeyPete> apparle: http://www.scruffbag.net/lists.tar.gz
<SlimeyPete> that is from kubuntu gutsy
<apparle> SlimeyPete: 32 bit?? all repositories enabled??
<SlimeyPete> yes, and yes.
<SlimeyPete> including the kde4 ones
<MrJigsaw> SO whats linux' answer to notepad? ;>
<SlimeyPete> MrJigsaw: Nano in terminal or Kate/Gedit I guess :)
<bascule> not having something so useless?
<bascule> SlimeyPete: kate .... how *dare* you!!! :P
<apparle> SlimeyPete: Will the link work if I download it after 2-3 days?? I have a very slow connection right now. I don't have kde4. Will it create problems?
<SlimeyPete> apparle: it should work, yes. I don't think you not having kde4 will cause problems.
<apparle> MrJigsaw: kdesu kate /boot/frub/menu.lst
<MrJigsaw> cool
<SlimeyPete> apparle: I will leave it up there for a week or so.
<apparle> SlimeyPete: Ok thanks. Still I will try to do it right now. Don't remove it. I will tell you as soon as I download it
<SlimeyPete> apparle: ok
<ubuntu__> im tryin to install kubuntu its stuck on scanning mirrors
<apparle> ubuntu__: but why should it scan mirrors while installing kubuntu
<SlimeyPete> ubuntu__: it should time out after a while. Maybe it can't find your internet connection, or the mirror is down.
<ubuntu__> duno its on 82%
<ubuntu__> stuck
<apparle> ubuntu__: my suggestion> Disconnect the connection while install. later run update
<ubuntu__> ok thx
<thommy> ciao
<thommy> !list
<thommy> :-)
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<apparle> thommy what are you trying to do??  :)
<TuB^> I've just installed Kubuntu on my new laptop, but am having difficulty getting sound to work. The laptop in question is an Asus F3Sr-AP725C - but the only information I can find on its soundcard is that it's an "Integrated Intel High Definition Audio compliant audio chip". Can anyone help?
<giuseppe> hello
<giuseppe> can you help me?when i can to install a recstricted drivers of graphic card tell me :
<giuseppe> The software source for the package
<giuseppe> nvidia-glx-new
<giuseppe> is not enabled.
<apparle> giuseppe: you have installed the package??
<giuseppe> no...
<apparle> giuseppe: then install it
<giuseppe> apparle: what do i??
<apparle> giuseppe: you have internet at your place. If yes then goto restricted-drivers-manager and enable the card
<MrJigsaw> How do i exit a .lst docoment thingy in konsole ? ;/
<apparle> MrJigsaw: Just close the window of kate
<MrJigsaw> Well i openned it in konsole
<viktor> hi i just installed kubuntu i am new user from windows and not to familr with installing things on linux
<MrJigsaw> it says '^X' to exit, but how do i do that? ;S
<viktor> just wondering with the adept manager how do i install like my graphics card driver i use a 8500gt nvidia card
<apparle> viktor: If you have a good network connection it is pretty easy
<apparle> MrJigsaw: what cammand did you use to open the file
<viktor> my network connection is pretty strong
<jussi01> !ati | viktor
<ubotu> viktor: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<apparle> viktor: goto to restricted-drivers manager and enable the driver
<MrJigsaw> nano /boot/grub/menu.lst <- i used that
<apparle> MrJigsaw: try pressing Ctrl+X. I never use nano
<MrJigsaw> It worked, thanks :)
<apparle> MrJigsaw:  :)
<viktor> hi i tried the resrticted driver thing u said and my hole pc froze
<apparle> viktor: what do you mean froze. when did your PC freez after you clicked enable driver? or anywhere else
<viktor> it told me to put the kubuntu cd back in then it froze
<jussi01> viktor: how long for?
<apparle> SlimeyPete: I have downloaded the package . You may remove it
<viktor> till i hit reset
<viktor> also i got no firefox explorer
<apparle> bye. getting late
<viktor> and when i search online it like lags as if its tryin to find my internet connection or something
<MrJigsaw> uhm.. i want some cookies and cofee :>
<viktor> when installing kubuntu the installation froze on scannin the mirror so i disconnected my internet and it finished installing how do i run the update now because my sound and lots of other things are not wokring
<sean> how do I install the xen virtual machine server on kubuntu
<blekos> could u tell me how i can install xubuntu over kubuntu?
<blekos> i'm running kubuntu on a vmware, u think xubuntu will be faster?
<blekos> thnx
<viktor> when installing kubuntu the installation froze on scannin the mirror so i disconnected my internet and it finished installing how do i run the update now because my sound and lots of other things are not wokring
<wiki> Does anybody had experince regarding remastering
<wiki> ?
<wiki> Hi
<wiki> is there anybody?
<zarlino> hi wiki
<zarlino> remastering what?
<wiki> remastering ubuntu
<julien_> essai
<zarlino> you mean burning the ubuntu iso?
<julien_> hello word
<wiki> no cusomization
<zarlino> ah i see
<zarlino> can't help sorry :)
<Kubuntu_> hi i need help please
<wiki>  I have customized live cd from kubuntu according to documentation,
<jussi01> wiki: have you seen the wiki entry about it?
<wiki> yes
<jussi01> !ask | Kubuntu_
<ubotu> Kubuntu_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<wiki> I done according to that
<wiki>  but my remastered cd asks for username and password while first boot
<wiki> so how to do that setting?
<Kubuntu_> i disconnect internet as the installation was scanning the mirror now no drivers are wokring no grahpics sound nothing
<Kubuntu_> can someone plz tell me how to run an update or something
<zarlino> Kubuntu_: why don't you just reinstall?
<Kubuntu_> but it will freeze when it gets to scannin the mirror again no point
<zarlino> Kubuntu_: try sudo apt-get update
<wiki> Kubuntu_: I think you have to change settings in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kubuntu_> to what
<wiki> according to available resources
<wiki> change paths
<Kubuntu_> i dont understand
<Kubuntu_> sorir
<wiki> can you tell me exact error
<wiki> ?
<wiki> ....
<ere4si> Kubuntu_, sounds like it was writing stuff to the hard disk when you pulled the cable and things got wrecked - reinstall but have the cable out before you start
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<arcticpenguin380> will a p2 450MHz and 256MB ram run kubuntu well
<ubuntu_> hi i am installing as we speak
<jussi01> arcticpenguin380: it will run...
<ubuntu_> and my installation has stopped at 82% and says scaning the mirror
<jussi01> arcticpenguin380: well is another question...
<ubuntu_> is it ment to do dat
<jussi01> ubuntu_: just give it a few mins
<ubuntu_> if it does not proceed what shall i do its been like that few mins already
<jussi01> ubuntu_: just wait - if its not done in about 15 then come back, sometimes it takes a wile :(
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> it is still stuck on 82%
<ubuntu_> what does scanning the security updates repository mean
<lpetras> It's looking for security update from the network repos
<ubuntu_> which means is it proceeding from scannin mirror
<lpetras> It takes a will :-(
<lpetras> while
<rodolfo> canal en español?
<jussi01> !es | rodolfo
<ubotu> rodolfo: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<MrJigsaw> How can i see how much CPU and memory kubuntu uses ? :-)
<Whitman> top
<Dr_Willis> htop is nice also.
<MrJigsaw> But like overall? Not what each zpp uses :)
<Dr_Willis> looks purtier.
<MrJigsaw> app*
<Dr_Willis> the free command shows a lot of info
<SlimeyPete> MrJigsaw: Top shows overall stats at the top of the screen.
<MrJigsaw> Isent there a program with a gui for it?  :D
<SlimeyPete> MrJigsaw: try KSysGuard
<SlimeyPete> it's in the System menu I think
<SlimeyPete> it shows graphs.
<Dr_Willis> therss all kinds of system monitors out. Depends on what you want.
<c1|freaky> htop is really nice
<c1|freaky> are there any other system console tools?
<c1|freaky> like that?
<c1|freaky> for system info
<Dr_Willis> I got a CPU/Mem gague thing for my G15 lcd on my keyboard. :)
<MrJigsaw> G15 sucks ;P
<Dr_Willis> Then theres all these windowmaker dock apps that can show things. or conky, or gkrellm, or others
<Dr_Willis> MrJigsaw,  Go back to your Dorvak! :)
<DareDevill> i want to setup an ircd. i alread have installed and done things. what protection will i need for it? ddos?
<MrJigsaw> Dorvak? ;S
<MrJigsaw> Firewall  guess DareDevill?
<c1|freaky> DareDevill: on irc servers u usually only run proxy scanner ... the rest is usually done by firewalls and such
<MrJigsaw> i*
<Dr_Willis> DareDevill,  I imagine some of the basic firewalling guides will show you the fundamental things to do.  But i imagine the bigest security hole will be the ircd deamon itself.
<c1|freaky> hardware/software
<Dr_Willis> block scans and so forth.
<DareDevill> MrJigsaw c1|freaky Dr_Willis sure. firewalling is first assumption. but what about ddos?
<Dr_Willis>  what about it...
<MrJigsaw> Mem:   3632400k total,  3410972k used,   221428k free - How much is that in Mb? :S
<Dr_Willis> if you got 100000000000 machines all trying to connect to your irc server at the same time.. well...
<DareDevill> how to prevent ddos
<MrJigsaw> Firewall ;>
<DareDevill> no. firewalls dont prevent it
<MrJigsaw> okay
<Dr_Willis> if there was a 100% fool proof way to do that.. well...  I imagine that the various sites you hear about getting DDOS'd wouldent be getting  ddos'ed :)
<MrJigsaw> Uhm.. dos that i pasted before meens kubuntu is useng 3400Mb of my 4Gb rams? ;|
<Dr_Willis> MrJigsaw,  Linux grabs about all the ram it can  for disk cache and so forth.
<Dr_Willis> see how much swap its using. - proberly none :)
<Dr_Willis> compare that to a windows machine.
<MrJigsaw> I dont use the swap thingy
<Dr_Willis>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Dr_Willis> Mem:       3114988    2036524    1078464
<Dr_Willis> i got 3 gb ram. and it seems 1 gb is free - approx.
<kiss_kill> Mem:   1034112k total,   569724k used,   464388k free,    17516k buffers
<parkin_> windows vista?
<MrJigsaw> 10Gb ram kiss_kill? ;|
<kiss_kill> 1G
<MrJigsaw> Dosent kubuntu 32Bit support 4Gb Memory ?
<kiss_kill> 1G+256M  haha
<Dr_Willis> I think that OVER 4gb  ( in some cases) needs 64bit.
<kiss_kill> i use kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> but in some cases - you may not get the full use of 4gb exactly - with 32bit.
<MrJigsaw> ALl right..
<Dr_Willis> I read up on it once.. a lot depends on the specific mb/chipset/other things.
<MrJigsaw> Ive got 4Gb, but only shows 3.6Gb ;(
<Dr_Willis> It got into a nasty thread on a forum i found.
<Dr_Willis> MrJigsaw,  that sounds like the issue i was reading in the thread.
<MrJigsaw> Okay
<Dr_Willis> memory fro the video card, and otehr things have to get mapped somewhere also I think was the jist of it.
<MrJigsaw> Well 400Mb mem isent worth crying over ;P
<MrJigsaw> Which program du you guys use instead of photoshop ?? gimp ?
<SlimeyPete> if I lost 400MB of RAM I'd only have 112 left
<SlimeyPete> and then I'd cry
<MrJigsaw> Well..
<MrJigsaw> How much have you got ?
<SlimeyPete> 512
<SlimeyPete> in this laptop
<viktor> my pc is doing a distribution upgrade and has paused on installing upgrades
<MrJigsaw> Well no wonder you would cry ;)
<SlimeyPete> Kubuntu would cry. In fact, Kubuntu would probably fail to start.
<MrJigsaw> in htop it seems that its using 508/3547 :-)
<SlimeyPete> it has enough trouble booting in 256MB
<kaminix> Where do I find the .desktop files?
<MrJigsaw> Damn its nizzle.. i dident think my wireless keyboard would work in linux, but it does and also the media files..
<Dr_Willis> bluetooth wireless?
<Dr_Willis> or just a normal wireless. :)
<MrJigsaw> normal wireless i think
<MrJigsaw> its Logitech MX3200 :)
<Dr_Willis> and this is spurising because? :)
<Dr_Willis> they are normally designed where they dont need any drivers.
<MrJigsaw> uhm.. im using wine to run utorrent ( hope its okay to ask questions about wine using this app, its not directly illegal though ), but when i try opening utorrent it just show whats behind it.. is utorrent fucked then ?
<MrJigsaw> Dr_Willis: dno..
<Dr_Willis> MrJigsaw,  you may want to try some of the older versions of utorrent.
<MrJigsaw> 1.6.1 im using, its pretty old :/
<Dr_Willis> I recall some issues with utorrent and wine. I perfer ktorrent
<Dr_Willis> Try a newer one then. :)
<parkin_> i like deluge
<MrJigsaw> It worked great all night..
<Dr_Willis> like it never refreshing its window right after you minimized it..\
<parkin_> !deluge
<ubotu> deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information or http://download.deluge-torrent.org/stable/ubuntu/feisty/ for downloading.
<noam_> what wine are you using?
<MrJigsaw> uhm dunno.. i just wrote apt-get install wine ;P
<noam_> wine progresses greatly between versions. you can try using the wine ubuntu repository which installs the latest wine and updates itself every two weeks
<noam_> but really, for bittorrent there's no reason to use wine. ktorrent and azureus do their job...
<MrJigsaw> I dont like any of those clients..
<MrJigsaw> parkin_: is deluge nice ?
<noam_> http://winehq.org/site/download-deb
<noam_> and it's still a mistake. running stuff in wine is prone to errors, if your only problem with ktorrent/azureus is that you don't like/aren't used to them, get used to them because it'll save you headaches
<MrJigsaw> Its not the only problem :-)
<Dr_Willis> Ktorrent has all the features i need. :) what do ya really need.. ya start it up.. let it run for a few days.. get your.. err.. Linux isos downloaded.. there ya go.
<MrJigsaw> Theyre banned at some of my sites...
<parkin_> MrJigsaw: deluge works nice for me,^
<MrJigsaw> Okay, ill check it out :-)
<viktor> how do i install compiz fusion
<Dr_Willis> !compiz | viktor
<ubotu> viktor: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ubuntu> i have a little problem ... im trying to install kubuntu on virtualbox - virtual pc, but when formating the virtual disk it says theres an error when formating the swap space
<ubuntu> can any1 help?
<usiRev> :)
<ubuntu> ups ..:)
<usiRev> well ?
<tom__> Sigh. Still having sound problems. I've installed the drivers for my card, and it's showing up, but even with the speakers on maximum volume, I can only hear sound from the speakers very faintly. Any suggestions?
<Greenery> how do I combine split files into one file for rar?
<Dr_Willis> You did partition the drive and make a / and a swap?
<usiRev> yup .. i tried first to create /, home and swap
<Dr_Willis> Greenery,  with multi part rars' ive just used the unrar command and told it the name of the first file. No need to join them
<usiRev> but then i only skipped home and  created root (/) and swap
<usiRev> still the same problem
<Greenery> okay thanks
<viktor> ive just tryed to install my nvidia from restricted drivers
<Dr_Willis> usiRev,  could just let the installer  partition the virtual disk.
<viktor> and get an error wont allow me to enable
<usiRev> so use the "automatic partitioning?
<Dr_Willis> usiRev,  may as well.  You aint gaining a lot by having a seperate /home on a virtual disk.
<Dr_Willis> I do tend to use vmware more then virtualbox  :) so i may wrong. but i dont see much benifit in it.
<usiRev> Dr_Willis: i tried to have separate /home, but then left that idea, but still the installer has problems to create swap space
<usiRev> ill try to leave all to installer, no manual partitioning .. will see what happens ..:)
<Dr_Willis> i dont recall ever installing ubuntu in virtualbox. I tend to just test live cds with the things
<usiRev> well.. im running this under winXP ..:)
<usiRev> no restarts needed ..:D
<viktor> i cant install my nvidia card drivers plz help
<Dr_Willis> viktor,  you may want to check the ubuntu forums for your exact nvidia card.  the restricted-manager tool has always worked for me.
<Dr_Willis> But i hear some specific nividia cards can cause issues
<viktor> 8500gt it never had a problem when i used kubuntu in the past
<Dr_Willis> so the stuff was working and suddendly stopped? or did you reinstall?
<MrJigsaw> What program do you guys use instead of photoshop ? :-)
<Dr_Willis> I use gimp for most all my image needs.
<Dr_Willis> and making icons. :)
<usiRev> Dr_Willis: not even the automatic partitioner can help ... still problem with creating swap
<usiRev> but the live cd is booted on virtualbox ..
<usiRev> mmkay ... cya
<Dr_Willis> I would say try out the free vmware
 * Dr_Willis wonders if usirev did create a virtual disk for virtualbox to use...
<aharoon> i want to use my fonts for xmms because it is not show arabic words where can put these fonta to see them in xmms?
<ThunderX> Hello. I was wondering can I install Synaptic and totally remove adept?
<Dr_Willis> aharoon,  xmms is a very old program. it may not have the ability to use special fonts like that.   (i could be wrong, check the xmms settings, and command line options if you want)  You may want to try a more mondern player like bmpx, or the xmms2 (not tried that in ages)
<Dr_Willis> ThunderX,  installing synaptic is trivial. No need to remove adept
<Dr_Willis> I use synaptic all the time. I perfer it to adept
<ThunderX> yes, but can i remove it?
<aharoon> ok what is program like xmms can i use ? i like something looks like winamp in windows
<MrJigsaw> Amarok is totally wubish
<aharoon> amarok not like winamp
<MrJigsaw> Sure it aint, its better ;)
<MrJigsaw> http://peecee.dk/upload/view/97209/full <- This means that im using 510Mb memory, right?
<zarlino> amarok does have a winamp-like windows
<aharoon> really i have amarok but its look too big i dont like this
<Whitman> aharoon, try bmpx
<aharoon> ok i'll try it thanks
<zarlino> aharoon: in amarok go to settings->show player window
<Dr_Willis> or check out bmpx
<aharoon> thanks
<Dr_Willis> am i the only one that starts up their media player playing tunes.. then just minimizes it out of th way? :)
<zarlino> aharoon: the player window becomes the main window
<aharoon> ok i get it
<zarlino> aharoon: and the classic amarok view becomes the playlist
<BlueRaid> hi I've got some trubel with my cups printserver
<zarlino> aharoon: ok :)
<Tm_T> Dr_Willis: I leave Amarok sitting in its own desktop ;(
<BlueRaid> after 5minits i can't print somethink via network
<Dr_Willis> mpg123 -z /tunes/ :)
<Dr_Willis> I thinkits -z for random play.. i forget now.
<Dr_Willis> well Night all.
<Plum_Plum> Salut
<tzanger> morning
<tzanger> looks like kubuntu updated all the kde packages
<Plum_Plum> morning
<Plum_Plum> I see
<hanak> anyone can help me
<hanak> i try to install kde4
<Tm_T> !kde4 | hanak
<hanak> but everytime he need a other lib
<ubotu> hanak: KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<hanak> where i can gind a good server for in my sources.list
<SlimeyPete> hanak: look at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php
<hanak> SlimeyPete: i did that but somehow when i apt-get install kde4-core he ask all the time for libs
<SlimeyPete> hanak: did you do apt-get update?
<hanak> SlimeyPete: yup
<SlimeyPete> Oh. Odd. You run Gutsy?
<hanak> SlimeyPete: sorry whats gutsy?
<SlimeyPete> Ubuntu 7.04
<SlimeyPete> the latest Kubuntu/Ubuntu
<SlimeyPete> !gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<SlimeyPete> erm, 7.10 even
<SlimeyPete> <- in a timewarp ;)
<hanak> kubuntu 7.10
<SlimeyPete> what libs does it ask for?
<hanak> kdepimlibs5
<hanak> kdelibs5
<hanak> kdebase-runtime
<hanak> kdebase-workspace
<hanak> kdebase-kde4
<hanak> thats it SlimeyPete
<SlimeyPete> and it can't install those?
<SlimeyPete> when did you run apt-get update? Today?
<hanak> SlimeyPete: yeah i did it
<hanak> and when i try to install them he ask me others then
<hanak> and so on
<SlimeyPete> hrm, I don't know then, sorry. It shouldn't do that. Maybe you should join #kubuntu-kde4 and ask if there are problems with the packages at the moment.
<hanak> SlimeyPete: i gues a good server will do
<Iggy_Blues> hi guys
<hanak> before in ubuntu there whas a good tool in shell command base-config i gues
<Iggy_Blues> I need an help on kubuntu 7.10 and GIMP, can I ask?
<hanak> you could add great servers there
<hanak> does ubuntu have that
<sn00zer> !ask | Iggy_Blues
<ubotu> Iggy_Blues: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Iggy_Blues> GIMP does not come out in Italian (std lang for kubuntu)
<Iggy_Blues> I tried LANG=it gimp command....
<Iggy_Blues> and this is the outcome:
<Iggy_Blues> (gimp:6914): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
<Iggy_Blues>         Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<Iggy_Blues> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<Iggy_Blues> Xlib: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key
<Iggy_Blues> cannot open display
<Tm_T> Iggy_Blues: do you have "language-support-it" installed?
<Iggy_Blues> sure I have
<Tm_T> !pastebin | Iggy_Blues
<ubotu> Iggy_Blues: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Tm_T> Iggy_Blues: also related packages for gtk installed?
<Iggy_Blues> humm...
<Iggy_Blues> which is this?
<Tm_T> dunno
<Iggy_Blues> gtk is installed, infact there is a GTK warning...
<hethi> hmm, is LANG=it valid? What does "locale -a" say?
<Iggy_Blues> yes it is intalled, locale -a lists italian among languages installed
 * psi_ loves kubuntu
<psi_> it even supports 3d on his crappy s3 twister gfx card
<Iggy_Blues> the GTK warning says that locale is not supported by C library... but I do not know how to solve the problem
<Iggy_Blues> also Inkscape does not come out in Italian, it seems a common problem to all GTK applications
<Pendeta> I'm presently using Windows XP but would like to install kubuntu so I can dual boot either xp or kubuntu. What concerns me is that I'm using  NVIDIA RAID 0+1 on 4 hard drives. Also, I have an ATI Radeon X1950 GT graphics card driving two monitors. I have an AMD 64 x 2 5200 cpu. Does kubuntu support this hardware?
<Tm_T> Pendeta: should, try with liveCD first
<asmith42> I installed 7.10 and immediately did updates. There was an error at some point (I wasn't babysitting the computer) regarding another installer running- kind of odd since the updater opened and downloaded just fine. Now I can't install anything because it thinks an installer is already open. Reboot did not resolve this problem and I cannot find the problem process. Any ideas?
<MrJigsaw> Two monitors and the CPU yes :>
<MrJigsaw> Dont know about the rest
<zarlino> Iggy_Blues: i'm italian too and just stick to english
<Iggy_Blues> zarlino: I know it is not a problem, I just want to know if it is a bug or not...
<zarlino> Iggy_Blues: ok
<zarlino> Iggy_Blues: btw inkscape rocks!
<Iggy_Blues> ;-)
<Pendeta> Tm_T, would the LiveCD show if the RAID configuration would work?
<MrJigsaw> Uhm.. what FTP CLient do you guys recomend me to use? I need one with SSL support and i like a nice GUI Aswell :)
<tmalloy> any recommendations on a graphical id3 tag editor?
<Pici> tmalloy: easytag perhaps
<llutz_> kid3 ftw
<BluesKaj> Howdy All  : )
<genii> BluesKaj: Heya :)
<seezer> MrJigsaw: tried kftpgrabber?
<MrJigsaw> Nope..
<seezer> not sure about ssl support but i'd guess it has..
<MrJigsaw> Ill give it a try, thanks,
<Samus2k> hello anyone have tried the kubuntu hardy alpha 4 ?
<SlimeyPete> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Tm_T> Pendeta: well atleast if it can read them
<SlimeyPete> if you ask in #ubuntu+1 you are more likely to get a response, Samus2k :)
<BluesKaj> Hi genii :)
<BluesKaj> a lil cool this morn
<BluesKaj> brb my lag is almost 2mins
<Samus2k> sorry ...
<SlimeyPete> no problem :)
<Samus2k> thanks for the tip
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<SlimeyPete> mmmm, parsnips
<ActionParsnip> tasty tasty
<n3x^> hey, i downloaded a fresh install cd last night, installed, ran the updated and encountered problems during update, now its killed it :[
<n3x^> whats wrong with adept?
<Pici> n3x^: Are you getting an error?
<ActionParsnip> stuckadept
<ActionParsnip> !stuckadept
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stuckadept - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<n3x^> yeh, at like 6% it failed to update
<n3x^> i tried updating earier on an install i already had
<ActionParsnip> n3x^, if you run sudo apt-getdistupgrade what does it say?
<n3x^> new distro available
<MrJigsaw> uhm..
<n3x^> but wouldnt let me actually update, it freezes
<SlimeyPete> lots of people seem to be reporting adept update problems during install today/yesterday
<tomaz__> people, i'm trying to build Qt4 here, and if i run any program based on it, i got a 'terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::bad_alloc''
<tomaz__> any thought?
<MrJigsaw> is is possible to connect to windows remote desktop with kubuntu ? Of so, what do i need to use ?
<SlimeyPete> MrJigsaw: yep. RDP.
<SlimeyPete> !rdp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ActionParsnip> !krdp | MrJigsaw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krdp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SlimeyPete> hrm
<SlimeyPete> well yeah, krdp is what you want
<n3x^> im just a bit lost, i can install the distro and it works lovely as long as i dont update
<MrJigsaw> Can i use krdc ?
<ActionParsnip> n3x^, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<SlimeyPete> MrJigsaw: yeah
<ActionParsnip> MrJigsaw, absolutely
<MrJigsaw> uhm..
<n3x^> it worth downloading the live cd with kde4 and trying to update from that?
<MrJigsaw> Im writing in 192.168.1.104 ( yes im lazy using remote desktop beetween 2 PC's in same room ) but it wont find anything ?
<asmith42> My update fouled up and now I can't install anything because it thinks another program is using the package database.
<sebastian_> i try to start the adept manager, but it says someother program is running, so i cant start it, but when i check if there is another, there is none, what is wrong?
<n3x^> i smell a problem with adept
 * n3x^ kicks
<sebastian_> it says another process is using the packaging system
<asmith42> The same type of thing happens when I try to use Package Installer
<ActionParsnip> sebastian_, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Pendeta> Tm_T and MrJigSaw, thanks for your help!
<ActionParsnip> n3x^, no point, if you run the dpkg command it should be ok
<asmith42> "Only one software management tool is allow to run at the same time"
<ActionParsnip> asmith42, did you double click the update reminder?
<SlimeyPete> !aptfix | asmith42
<ubotu> asmith42: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<sebastian_> and then Yes?
<sebastian_> it is working now, thx a lot :D
<ActionParsnip> np sebastian_
<asmith42> Yes, as soon as I got Kubuntu installed, I clicked on the update reminder
<n3x^> its booting!
<n3x^> ActionParsnip ur a hero
<ActionParsnip> n3x^, id stick to sudo apt-get distupgrade. I find adept a bit twichy
<n3x^> kk
<BluesKaj> wow , anyone else have a 40sec lag ?
<SlimeyPete> no lag here
<genii> ActionParsnip:I haven't used adept or even synaptic in a while now. I apt-get pretty much everything
<genii> BluesKaj: 155ms here
<SlimeyPete> asmith42: if you do what ubotu said, your adept/apt should start working again
<ActionParsnip> genii, me too
<asmith42> I ran the aptfix suggestion and after the second command it starts running a setup of libqt3-mt
<BluesKaj> ok now SlimeyPete , back to 1 sec , tolerable
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj, probably a network spaz nearby
<SlimeyPete> asmith42: yeah, it's trying to continue where it left off, I imagine
<asmith42> SlimeyPete: OK
<ActionParsnip> asmith42, let it have its fun and see what happens :)
<asmith42> ActionParsnip: Will do.
<asmith42> That did the trick.
<ActionParsnip> you can even make a bash script called kubuntu-update
<asmith42> thank you very much
<ActionParsnip> or an alias
<esophagus> i'm having trouble getting a wireless usb t recognize my network
<asmith42> Oh, right.
<asmith42> that would be a good idea
<esophagus> under gutsy
<BluesKaj> strange tho, I live 300Meters from the ISP switch
<esophagus> laptop running ubuntu 7.10 is able to connect
<ActionParsnip> esophagus, what make / model is your wifi?
<esophagus> router r usb?
<esophagus> or usb?
<nosrednaekim> esophagus➜ are your wireless dongle is supported?
<ActionParsnip> the usb.
<BluesKaj> router
<BluesKaj> oh :)
<ActionParsnip> router is a router is a router. all the same for home networking
<esophagus> usb is level one wnc-0305usb
<esophagus> router is level one wbr-3408
<esophagus> it's basically something in the settings of the wlan0 device, as kubuntu recognizes the device
<n3x^> will dist-upgrade install kde4 or do i have to do that manually?
<esophagus> the router seems to work fine with both windows and the ubuntu laptop
<SlimeyPete> n3x^: manually
<SlimeyPete> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<n3x^> kk
<ActionParsnip> esophagus, can we have a pastebin of lspci please
<ActionParsnip> !paste | esophagus
<esophagus> one second
<ubotu> esophagus: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<esophagus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55738/
<MrJigsaw> uhm.. another program than kdrc to connect to windows remote desktop
<MrJigsaw> ?
<snarkster> MrJigsaw: vnc
<snarkster> MrJigsaw: tsclient
<MrJigsaw> ill try tsclient :-) Thanks
<ActionParsnip> esophagus, and lsusb please
<ActionParsnip> MrJigsaw, dont use vnc over www. its not encrypted
<MrJigsaw> Well.. its on LAN im using it :D
<ActionParsnip> rdp uses 128bit ssl security
<MrJigsaw> Im freaking lazy ;P
<esophagus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55739/
<ActionParsnip> esophagus, looks like a realtek chip which is supported
<esophagus> ok
<torc> Good moring everyone
<esophagus> i think it's basically the settings in knetworkmanager are messed up
<nosrednaekim> esophagus➜ is your wireless encrypted?
<esophagus> it's encrypted with wep (i know i know...)
<ActionParsnip> esophagus, then run mv /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces.old
<ActionParsnip> and rerun the network config manager
<ActionParsnip> esophagus, wep is fine
<esophagus> given where i live
<ActionParsnip> esophagus, keeps the average idiot out :)
<esophagus> my chances f being eaten by a dog
<esophagus> is better than being attacked by a hacker
<esophagus> run network config manager from the command line?
<ActionParsnip> esophagus, just rename the file and reboot. You'll get a fresh one. I'm guessing you are not running from live cd
<esophagus> no
<esophagus> hold on
<esophagus> back in a jiffy
<ActionParsnip> esophagus, no you are renaming theconfig file
<MrJigsaw> Sweeet
<MrJigsaw> tsclient works ;>
<ActionParsnip> esophagus, you will get a fresh file
<n3x^> righty, updated and installed kde3
<n3x^> 4*
<n3x^> lets see what happens
<ActionParsnip> MrJigsaw, tsclient is a frontend for rdesktop :)
<ActionParsnip> MrJigsaw, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tsclient
<esophagus> it looks like i've only got interfaces.old
<MrJigsaw> SO now im logged ind, and i cant remember what i needed to do.. lol! :D
<esophagus> should i have regular interfaces in /etc/network too?
<ActionParsnip> so you dont have /etc/network/interfaces ?
<esophagus> n
<esophagus> interfaces.bak-0
<ActionParsnip> you will when you run the config wizard :)
<esophagus> and interfaces.old
<esophagus> haha
<esophagus> ok
<snarkster> my interfaces file is empty except for loop back
<esophagus> it will give a new file when i restart though?
<ActionParsnip> esophagus, indeed
<esophagus> alright
<esophagus> back in a jiffy
<snarkster> later
<sebastian_> where can i find the update manager?
<ActionParsnip> snarkster, then you havent configured your network fully but if its working then fine :)
<ActionParsnip> sebastian_, run adept
<ActionParsnip> sebastian_, or at command line sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get distupgrade
<ActionParsnip> (CLI easier)
<sebastian_> thx
<ActionParsnip> sebastian_, np man
<sebastian_> i did
<sebastian_> but it says another process is using it
<zhangkai> How to run kickoff?
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | sebastian_
<sebastian_> ok now it worked
<ubotu> sebastian_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<esophagus> it works!
<esophagus> thanks
<ActionParsnip> esophagus, np man :)
<esophagus> heh
<ActionParsnip> esophagus, that works with LOADS of stuff
<esophagus> rebooting?
<esophagus> it seems like an old windows tactic
<esophagus> haha
<ActionParsnip> esophagus, but just rename so if its no better you can roll back
<ActionParsnip> esophagus, those things are settings so watch what you do :)
<esophagus> ah, i see
<esophagus> alright
<esophagus> i'm off for now
<esophagus> thanks again
<ActionParsnip> esophagus, I had to do it with firefox once
<esophagus> for your help
<ActionParsnip> esophagus, np man
<esophagus> firefox crashes
<esophagus> just wait for it
<esophagus> haha
<sebastian_> ive tryed run adept command, but it didnt work
<sebastian_> it sayd command not found
<esophagus> under xubuntu, killall firefox-bin
<nosrednaekim> sebastian_➜ adept_manager
<esophagus> used to be my most commn command
<ActionParsnip> cheers nosrednaekim
<esophagus> not sure why it was always necessary
<esophagus> adios
<sebastian_> but how do i  update in the adept manager?
<ActionParsnip> esophagus, suprised you didnt alias it ;)
<esophagus> haha
<sebastian_> i tryed fetch updates, but i dont know how to install them
<esophagus> next time
<ActionParsnip> sebastian_, did you run the command?
<sebastian_> yes
<zhangkai> How to run kickoff package.
<ActionParsnip> sebastian_, and now can you sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get distupgrade
<ActionParsnip> !kickoff
<ubotu> Kickoff is a new KDE menu replacement developed by openSUSE. See http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2331
<ActionParsnip> zhangkai, sudo apt-get install kickoff
<sebastian_> : Invalid operation distupgrade
<sebastian_> it sayd : Invalid operation distupgrade
<ActionParsnip> sebastian_, try upgrade then
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-get upgrade
<BluesKaj> bbl...errands
<sebastian_> it did work
<sebastian_> but it doesent install
<ActionParsnip> sebastian_, its downloading it all first
<zhangkai> ActionParsnip,not found kickoff
<psicobra> !bored
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bored - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sebastian_> ok
<ActionParsnip> zhangkai, you'll need the deb file
<ActionParsnip> zhangkai, then sudo dpkg -i kicker-kickoff_1_i386.deb
<tzd> can someone please help me with a "non-working" sudo command? Trying to install flashplayer tar.gz format via command: sudo ./flashplayer-installer .I have execute right but i get error message: permission denied
<ActionParsnip> zhangkai, wget http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/pool/feisty/3v1n0/kicker-kickoff_1_i386.deb sudo dpkg -i kicker-kickoff_1_i386.deb
<ActionParsnip> tzd, if you extract the file you should have a .so file. Copy that to your web browsers plugins folder
<psicobra> tzd: did u chmod +x the flash install
<ActionParsnip> right guys im out
<ActionParsnip> peace
<tzd> ActionParsnip: ah didn't know that.. doesnt way anywhere :) thanks
<tzd> psicobra: it comes as x when it's unpacked so no need for chmod
<psicobra> ok i installed flah using apt-get
<psicobra> or actually i think firefox did it for me
<psicobra> can't remember
<tzd> psicobra: yeah i used that as well and it works until i restart, then I'm back to zero again even though it says the nonfree installer is installed... driving me nuts since a lot of the web sites im using is flash based  ;)
<tzd> the apt-get cmd that is
<tzd> going to try parsnips advice... he knows my computer better than i do ;P
<psicobra> tzd: understand i used fire fox went to a page that used flash it told me plugin needed and i installed it
<psicobra> sounds like a good idea
<tzd> psicobra: hmm i used to do like that when i was using windows but i don't think it worked in kubuntu?
<psicobra> yeah it does tzd
<psicobra> in firefox any ways
<stratman4300> I'm trying to change my compiz/emerald window theme with emerald-theme-manager but it says i need subversion installed to download the themes....  i installed the kdesvn package, but that didn't seem to do the trick.... anyone run into this??
<arcticpenguin380> will i notice a speedboost with 64Bit
<tzd> hmm copying the .so file didn't work since i alreadyt had it there... my guess is that i've messed up my home folder in some kind of way
<stratman4300> articpenguin380: yes, with natvie 64bit KDE and GNOME apps you will.
<tzd> psicobra: do you have a separate partition for your home folder?
<psicobra> nope
<tzd> oki ;)
<psicobra> normally would but i let kubuntu do it all
<arcticpenguin380> is 14GB a lot
<arcticpenguin380> for /
<SlimeyPete> it's plenty
<stratman4300> articpenguin380: i run 7GB for / and i have more than enough space.....  you'll be fine as long as you specifiy a different partition for home
<arcticpenguin380> i have 133GB for home
<stratman4300> articpenguin380: that is if it's a desktop system and you'll be storing music and what now
<arcticpenguin380> may be i can get 4 more GBs for /home i had had 7GB free for months
<arcticpenguin380> days i mean
<trappist> man, still no new kernel?!
<kkerwin> trappist: Ya. Scarey. Just shut off SSH if you can.
<FaiDillinGer> hi there
<kkerwin> FaiDillinGer: Hello.
<FaiDillinGer> whats up will all theses updates
<pietjephuck> or compile your own kernel?
<trappist> there are other alternatives, and I'm not exposed.  I'm just disappointed that with such a gaping hole they're not responding more quickly.
<pietjephuck> trappist: I agree
<sebastian_> how do i install java?
<jussi01> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<jussi01> sebastian_: install the  sun-java6-jre pacage
<sebastian_> tjx :D
<sebastian_> thxÄ
<sebastian_> *
<jussi01> :D
<MGalaxy> how can I force GTK/GNOME APPs to use my KDE theme or I change their theme?
<epssi> hey. where can i change the applications i want to be started on login?
<epssi> mgalaxy system settings-> appearance
<jussi01> MGalaxy: system sttings -> appearance -> gtk themes and styles
<MGalaxy> epssi: jussi01: I already set it, but only some of APPs use the KDE theme, not all of them
<nosrednaekim> !session | epssi
<ubotu> epssi: To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<nosrednaekim> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<jussi01> Does anyone know of a program I can use to permanently highlight pdf's??
<sebastian_> when i install java in the termina, the license agreement appear, how do i accept?
<epssi> why is there two Xorg's running by default? colosing the other one doesn't crash X, just seems to free some resources
<sebastian_> when i install java in the termina, the license agreement appear, how do i accept?
<sebastian_> when i install java in the termina, the license agreement appear, how do i accept?
<sebastian_> when i install java in the termina, the license agreement appear, how do i accept?
<sebastian_> when i install java in the termina, the license agreement appear, how do i accept?
<JoshOvki> you type    yes
<werner> sebastian_: just scroll down util you reach the end ...
<sebastian_> i cant even scroll
<JoshOvki> ah yeh, you must scroll down first
<Lynoure> epssi: not by default, I bet... At least I only have one
<JoshOvki> press the down button
<sebastian_> it wont work
<Lynoure> he certainly seemed to be able to press up button...
<JoshOvki> tryed the page down button?
<sebastian_> now
<sebastian_> but when im done, it doesent accept
<khaur> press tab
<sebastian_> ok thx :D
<hydrogen> how can I ensure an env variable is set in the environment kde starts in?
<epssi> ok autostart installed, but there's no apps listed that im looking for (to stop from autostarting)
<werner> epssi: make some links?
<epssi> uh id prefer a GUI approach
<werner> hydrogen: edit ~/.profile  ?
<werner> epssi: mh, yes, place some links with konqu in it?
<newbie> why mount -t smbfs -o user=devel,password=devel //devel2 /develop /mnt doesn't work?
<epssi> werner sorry i don't understand could you please explain
<sebastian_> how do i install java?
<werner> epssi: open konqueror , 2 windows, and drag n' drop apps to the autostart folder?
<BluesKaj> !java | sebastian_
<ubotu> sebastian_: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<epssi> werner im looking for a way to stop apps from autostarting, not to autostart them
<schiste> Edgy, little old fashioned isn't it ?
<werner> newbie: is the a " " (space) to mouch in your command between //devel2 /develop ? what doues the output say?
<werner> epssi: uups, sorry !  :-))
<werner> epssi: what apps are this?
<sebastian_> i dont know what java to install
<werner> sebastian_: current java j2dk from the sun homepage ?
<sebastian_> how do i install the file? i tryed that but dont know what program i need
<jussi01> sebastian_: I mention it earlier: sun-java6-jre
<epssi> werner konqueror & kwallet
<werner> jussi01: oh, jre , not jdk .. upps :-)
<c1|freaky> hi all. is there a possibility to store the information from contact on a dedicated server? like the calendar and addressbook?
<sebastian_> where do i find it?
<werner> epssi: try close this apps and save the profile when shuting donw kde ...
<sebastian_> jussi01  where can i find it?
<epssi> then again i would like to start just a fresh session when i log in, but i dont want to be bothered to close every window when i logout/shutdown
<jussi01> sebastian_: system -> adept
<sebastian_> thx
<jussi01> sebastian_: you may need to go to the manage repositories in the menu and tick the multivers repository
<FaiDillinGer> whats the easiest way to get a LAMP server ready on kubuntu 7.10 plz ?
<jussi01> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<FaiDillinGer> thx jussi01
<jussi01> :)
<n3x^> i cant seem to get a desktop shortcut to work anymore, the program runs through konsole fine, but when i try make a shortcut it fails misserably
<n3x^> any ideas? :[
<werner> n3x^: wrap it with xterm  (like : xterm -e application )
<epssi> any ideas why get duplicate Xorg on startup?
<BluesKaj> n3x^, how are you making the "shortcut" , from the kmenu ?
<n3x^> um, well i just installed kde4 so its all a bit weird, i cant just right click on desktop and create a link to application
<n3x^> but essentially its a program.desktop
<BluesKaj> n3x^, use the kmenu / add to desktop option
<Liono> I am planning to open a larg internet cafe based on linux. I am not a geek but used linux for a while. i heard that its possible to use as many user accounts simultaniously with only one cpu and may moniters +  key board mice. is that a good idea?
<werner> program.desktop contains only some infos, you may edit it with kedit or something ... :-)
<werner> bye!
<n3x^> u dont actually have the program in kmenu though
<n3x^> i*
<BluesKaj> n3x^, what apps are you trying to add ?
<n3x^> under command i have : /home/user/program/program and under work path i have /home/user/program/
<n3x^> um, a game called tibia ^^
<n3x^> i had the shortcut working fine under kde3
<n3x^> but in kde4 its being mean to me
<BluesKaj> kde4 | n3x^
<BluesKaj> !kde4 | n3x^
<ubotu> n3x^: KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<manuel__> have anybody had problems with a frozen laptop after a few minutes running???
<BluesKaj> n3x^, Support in #kubuntu-kde4, might be better than here.
<n3x^> yeh, im trying, bit quiet in there though
<n3x^> no answer in kde either
<sebastian_> i cant get java to work
<sebastian_> how do i get java to work?
<BluesKaj> sebastian_, a hint about installing java, make sure you've agreed to the disclaimer , sometimes ppl miss that
<sebastian_> i did
<sebastian_> but i still cant get it to work with firefox
<sebastian_> can u explain how u installed it?
<BluesKaj> I used adept
<sebastian_> what did u search for?
<BluesKaj> sun java
<BluesKaj> not jre
<sebastian_> ok
<BluesKaj> if you got jre1.4 ..uninstall it , use either sun jave 5 or 6
<sebastian_> but now it came up a lot of diffrent java
<sebastian_> ok
<BluesKaj> I use 6
<scott_> quick question: If I want to halt my computer in 30 minutes do I type "sudo halt 1800" ?
<icewaterman> did anyone try to install grub on kubuntu for amd64
<sebastian_> i have them installed
<sebastian_> maby i need to restart the comp?
<icewaterman> sebastian_: restarting computer is only necessary in case you switch the kernel
<icewaterman> sebastian_: and if you do it right not even then
<sebastian_> ok
<sebastian_> so why wont the java work?
<BluesKaj> sebastian_, java-common is required as well
<sebastian_> ok
<BluesKaj> icewaterman, yes I had amd 64 working fine with grub
<sebastian_> its alredy installed
<BluesKaj> do you have FF open ? if so close it and restart it
<sebastian_> maby i can install cnr, and install it from it
<sebastian_> FF?
<BluesKaj> firefox
<sebastian_> ok
<sebastian_> i have restarted it
<MGalaxy> I use Keramik theme, almost all windows and buttons are blue, but in some APPs like Adept_manager|Manage repositories all of them are gray, why?
<icewaterman> BluesKaj: i cannot install grub again. i can do so from 32-bit knoppix
<icewaterman> but i cannot install it from ubuntu
<sebastian_> blues?
<sebastian_> blues u know someting more i can do?
<sebastian_> do i need the sun java development kit?
<BluesKaj> icewaterman, you most likely have it installed , it may be hidden , try this in the run command box: kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst , then check if hiddenmenu is uncommented (no # in front)
<brian_> Help!! I have installed the newest Nvidia drivers and now my monitior is really screwed up!
<sebastian_> brian, uninstall it
<icewaterman> BluesKaj: no, i cannot reinstall it (grub-install /dev/hda)
<brian_> The screen is too small, I can't
<icewaterman> BluesKaj: the package is there
<BluesKaj> I'm not telling you to install grub, just to check and edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<Sbucat> exist a boot-up manager for kubuntu ?
<Liono> I am planning to open a larg internet cafe based on linux. I am not a geek but used linux for a while. i heard that its possible to use as many user accounts simultaniously with only one cpu and may moniters +  key board mice. is that a good idea?
<brian_> Ah ok I am uninstalling the nVidia Drivers.. This happened before aswell.Do I need to get different Drivers?
<icewaterman> BluesKaj: i have, but grub is not in mbr anymore
<icewaterman> so i need to reinstall
<icewaterman> that can be done by grub-install /dev/hda
<sebastian_> dont, install any driver, just let it be
<icewaterman> but not for me
<icewaterman> for some reason that always fails
<sebastian_> it usally get screwed up when u install a driver that doesent come with ubuntu
<brian_> Where can I find the correct drivers for my 6200? Aparently the default ones are wrong..
<aos101> MGalaxy: It's probably like that in Adept because Adept is run as root (not as your own user), so it is styled according to the settings of the root user.  Go Kicker -> Run Command and run "kdesu kcontrol" and under the themes bit change it to look how you want.
<sebastian_> download from nvidia, but i dont know how it will work
<noaXess> i'm searching for a software like submitwolf but for linux... it's for submit websites to search engines.. any hint?
<sebastian_> or use the update manager
<BluesKaj> icewaterman, did you install windows after installing kubuntu ?
<negro> ayuda pa un novato?
<BluesKaj> !grub | icewaterman
<ubotu> icewaterman: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<BluesKaj> !es | negro
<ubotu> negro: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<negro> gracias
<BluesKaj> de nada
<sebastianito> Can someone help me with installing Java!?
<SlimeyPete> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<sebastianito> i have
<SlimeyPete> sebastianito: what's the problem exactly?
<sebastianito> i tryed evrything nothing works
<sebastianito> i cant get java to work, i have installed the sun java 6 and it still wont work
<SlimeyPete> how do you mean "won't work". Do you see an error message?
<Lynoure> SlimeyPete: does not work how?
<Lynoure> oops...
<SlimeyPete> Are you trying to run a .jar, or compile some code, or what?
<sebastianito> when i start a game in firefox, it still says missing plugin
<SlimeyPete> sebastianito: you've install sun-java6-plugin?
<sebastianito> let me check
<sebastianito> haha no i didn't
<sebastianito> it will probably work now, thx :D
<SlimeyPete> :)
<sebastianito> yup, it works
<SlimeyPete> :)
<sebastianito> thx
<icewaterman> BluesKaj: my point is, that i cannot run grub-install because it always fails
<icewaterman> BluesKaj: i know this howto and i do what it says but i always get grub: asmstub.c:170: grub_stage2: Assertion `ret == 0' failed.
<icewaterman> Aborted
<icewaterman> THAT is my problem
<werner> icewaterman: maybe you should install another version of grub!
<icewaterman> werner: ?
<icewaterman> werner: that is the default version of grub i use
<werner> icewaterman: yes, i thought so ... ok, try deinstall and reinstall it (with "purge" !)
<icewaterman> btw, though i am on amd64 it seems to be the 32bit version of grub (suppose there is no amd64 version)
<icewaterman> werner: even running "grub" does give me the same error
<werner> icewaterman: oh .. mh .. have you moved stage2 and removed it back?
<werner> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<icewaterman> werner: i removed it and installed it again
<icewaterman> i am not using lvm
<werner> icewaterman: lvm was not meaning you sorry :-)
<icewaterman> werner: np
<werner> icewaterman: i had sometimes problems with grub, too, and i never saw what could caused the problems ... i reinstalled it , build the disk-table new and run grub-install ...
<werner> icewaterman: maybe try to minimize first your grubmenu file and try to install grub ...
<icewaterman> werner: grub alone doesnt work (not the config file)
<icewaterman> werner: when you type grub it should give you the grub console
<werner> icewaterman: thats right. not even this works?
<werner> icewaterman: have you tried: apt-get purge grub? and reinstelled it?
<icewaterman> werner: tried
<werner> icewaterman: damn
<vamsi> Hi, can somebody help me with the installation of a small program called emotif? It is a molecular biology related program
<werner> icewaterman: seems to be a hard one ...
<icewaterman> werner: bbl
<icewaterman> maybe this is a kernel issue
<werner> icewaterman: may be... have you build your own one?
<icewaterman> werner: it is a kernel issue (i use that pax-security patches)
<icewaterman> werner: yes
<icewaterman> werner: fixed it
<werner> icewaterman: than it seems to be, that you are alone with this problem :)
<werner> s/than/the/
<icewaterman> werner: right
<werner> s/the/then *lol*
<werner> icewaterman: how did you fixed it?
<icewaterman> werner: pax has several features that can be disabled on a per binary basis
<werner> icewaterman: so you thied various configs ... ?
<werner> tried
<icewaterman> werner: no you can write flags to the header of a binary that pax-enabled kernels read and then allow to run the program with only the restrictions you configured
<icewaterman> that way you can disable some features for some binaries and protect the rest.
<werner> icewaterman: ah, ok, i have no idea of pax :-)  as long as it worx :-)  !
<icewaterman> yeah, it does
<aeternius> Hi how is everyone here? I just installed Kubuntu. I am new to linux. When I click on "Add Remove Programs" nothing happens (except the icon bounces) the same thing happens if I click System - Adept Manager.
<theTheme> Hey everyone, I just installed wengo and I'm having problems with the port that is is connecting over, I want to change it to port 16588 but I can't seem to find where that option is
<negro> #kubuntu_es
<white_eagle> why is KDE 4 with so sluggish performance at me?
<unagi> can anyone help me wth my resolution? its 1024 x 768 and my screen is 1440 x 900
<icewaterman> unagi: had a similar problem and no good solution, just a workarround
<linuxman> hello everyone! i just tried out kde 4.0... very nice
<unagi> work around? my resolution was right before...
<ForgeAus> :) kewl linuxman :)
<linuxman> altho i think it still needs alot of work...
<icewaterman> unagi: did you upgrade to 7.10?
<aeternius> Hi Unagi try; K Menu/ System Settings / Monitor & Display
<nodesert> is there anyone who can help me about grub.It cant see the windows in boot loader menu.i reinstalled it but nothing changed
<unagi> aeternius: the max resolution is 1024 x 768
<aeternius> oh, I see
<icewaterman> unagi: your xorg.conf is probably screwed
<linuxman> now i have a problem.. i don't think its really big tho!
<unagi> brb
<aeternius> Sorry I don't know in that case unagi but good luck I hope you find a fix :)
<linuxman> i really like kde 4.0 but i want to remove it for now... i tried it out and deleted everything from the panel.. can't seem to get everything back w/a mouse click
<unagi> what could be screwed in the xorg to not let me go higher than 1024 x 768
<MGalaxy> I have a problem with compiz: http://phpfi.com/296039
<linuxman> i know there are wigets and stuff.. but the panel is just not working for me
<aeternius> When I click "Add Remove Programs" nothing happens. How do I add and remove programs?
<linuxman> i think i'll wait for kde 4.1; how do i remove it from gnome? i tried sudo apt-get remove kde... but the apps are still there
<unagi> can anyone help me troubleshoot why my max resolution is 1024 x 768 but my screen is 1440 x 900
<unagi> linuxman sudo apt-get remove --purge kde
<linuxman> unagi: i have other programs i like that are kde... such as k3b... will they b removed too?
<MrJigsaw> uhm.. is there any chance i can get in contact with my windows sharing's with kubuntu? :)
<arcticpenguin380> is jfs faster than ext3
<denis> hallo
<denis> can anyone help me?
<pag> denis, with..?
<denis> hello
<denis> I have a small problem
<denis> yesterday I installed kubuntu
<Pici> That is a problem.
<Pici> Oh, sorry. I should be less sarcastic.
<denis> and It said that there would be  a system upgrade available
<denis> you are funny pici
<denis> I did everything what it said
<denis> downloaded all the files
<denis> and then kubuntu asked me for a password
<denis> and it didn't accept mine
<Pici> Did you set up any additional users, or are you using the same user that you installed the system with?
<denis> no additional users
<denis> only one user
<pag> denis, try the command line: sudo apt-get install -f
<denis> is this once again a ubuntu joke? I know that it had problems with su in former times too
<denis> hmpf
<denis> it says
<denis> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<jpatrick> !aptfix | denis
<ubotu> denis: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<MrJigsaw> http://peecee.dk/upload/view/97245/full Does this meen im using 475Mb ram ?
<pag> denis, sudo dpkg --configure -a  ? :P
<unagi> can anyone help me figure out why no matter what i do, my max resolution is wrong?
<denis> perhaps ;-)
<denis> what shell I do?
<denis> keep the current files
<denis> or
<denis> accept the new one?
<jpatrick> denis: keep current
<denis> pag?
<denis> thanks
<denis> it's working
<brian_> Hey I have about 30g of unpartitioned space on my hard drive.. how do I merge than into my ext3?
<jussi01> !info qtparted
<ubotu> qtparted (source: qtparted): A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu12 (gutsy), package size 206 kB, installed size 720 kB
<jussi01> brian_: ^^
<brian_> I am looking at Qtparted but it doesn't give me that option. it lets me format it to ext2, but that's not what I need.
<BluesKaj> brian_, try Gparted live cd , more options and easier to use
<BluesKaj> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<brian_> Ok I will try that. thanks.
<coreymon77> meh
<coreymon77> i just use a kubuntu livecd that has qtparted included
<BluesKaj> gparted is easier
<BluesKaj> and more effective
<coreymon77> i like qtparted, but thats just my preference
<unagi> Generic Monitor doesnt work either
<kenox> how to configure compiz in kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<unagi> same as gnome kenox
<kenox> how?
<kenox> command..?
<unagi> ccsm
<BluesKaj> kenox,The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<kenox> how do i use debs from my current installation to a new one?
<kenox> ?
<denis> it s me again
<denis> I checked adept and it again says that iI have the possibility to upgrade
<kenox> i had this problem for a long time now
<Edulix> hi
<Edulix> is there a command to change a file from a codification to another, ie. from iso-8859-1 to utf-8?
<denis> nobody??
<BluesKaj> denis, pls explain
<jussi01> !aptoncd | kenox
<ubotu> kenox: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<brian__> I was just in this IRC asking how to merge to partitions.. Gparted won't work for me on the live CD for some reason.. It has before but it won't load up.
<kenox> aptoncd?
<BluesKaj> brian__, Gparted live cd or Qtparted on kubuntu live cd ?
<kenox> does it make repositories
<kenox> or distro?
<jussi01> kenox: did you read what the bot said?
<brian__> Well, Qparted doesn't do what I need it to. I loaded Gparted with the konsole, even right now, it's still trying to load the devices.
<kenox> yup
<jussi01> kenox: then you know the answer... ;)
<BluesKaj> brian__, GParted is meant to be burned onto a cd ..it's a bootable cd
<jussi01> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<kenox> i want to know if it creates just the repositor for the cache folder of apt
<brian__> Whoa!
<jussi01> kenox: all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<brian__> Looks like I had my arse backwards, thanks guys
<jussi01> brian__: :)
<brian__> You guys rock!
<kenox> thanks
<phoenixz> Is there a way that I can send emails from the command line? like, mail user@server "subject" "body" ?\
<genii> phoenixz: Yes, install mailutils
<genii> phoenixz: Then you can do like:  mail -s "subject" someone@somewhere            then type in body, a period when finished
<denis> <denis> it s me again
<denis> [18:28] <denis> I checked adept and it again says that iI have the possibility to upgrade
<denis> [18:29] <denis> If I would upgrade it will again ask for the password at the end
<denis> [18:29] <denis> which it didn't accept
<denis> [18:29] <denis> any suggestions how to bypass that problem?
<phoenixz> genii, that would be like interactive, not? would it also be possible to do all with one command line? so that I could use that command in a shell script to send mails?
<jussi01> !paste | denis
<ubotu> denis: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<denis> what??
<phoenixz> genii, I think echo "the body" | mail user@server -s "subject" :)
<genii> phoenixz: You can make the body some text file then:   mail -s "subject" someone@somewhere < bodytextfile
<phoenixz> denis, in plain english, you cant paste in here
<denis> pff
<denis> incredible
<phoenixz> denis, makes a hell of a mess.. because of that, you use pastebins..
<denis> I don't know pastebins
<phoenixz> denis, No-one is forcing you to be here.. But if you are here, these are the rules
<phoenixz> denis, its simple
<denis> so I will write it again
<phoenixz> denis, you paste in a website specially built for these purposes
<denis> ok
<denis> thanks
<phoenixz> denis, these websites will give you a link
<phoenixz> denis, you post that link here, et voila
<denis> for 4 lines?
<phoenixz> denis, try rafb.net/paste
<denis> no thanks
<JoshOvki> phoenixz: how long do they keep the paste bins for? I could go look but im lazy and woundered if you knew off hand.
<denis> I will write it again
<jussi01> denis: anything over 3 lines you should paste.
<denis> I installed Kubuntu on my laptop yesterday
<denis> ok
<phoenixz> denis, if you want somebody to spend 30 minutes to help you its not very nice if you won't even take the 2 minutes to correctly pastebin somehting..
<denis> I see
<jussi01> denis: also you could take notte of !enter
<jussi01> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<phoenixz> JoshOvki, it depends on the paste bin site
<denis> aha
<Dunas> Hi.
<phoenixz> JoshOvki, IIRC, they keep it for about a month, but you can often specify it
<JoshOvki> phoenixz: fair enough :) thanks
<Dunas> Kubuntu has a list of blisted drivers, right?
<denis> ok, yesterday I installed Kubuntu on my laptop, I checked the updates with adept and it said there would be the possibility to upgrade. I did so but at the end the process asked for my password which it didn accept
<phoenixz> denis, in any case, what exactly is your adept problem?
<phoenixz> denis, didnt quite understand what you wrote there about the password.. its a problem that adept asks you for a password?
 * Dunas watches the torrent download ever so slowly. @.@
<phoenixz> Dunas, blisted drivers?
<phoenixz> Dunas, you mean like closed source drivers?
<Dunas> Yes, such as the RTL818x ones.
<phoenixz> Dunas, sorry, don't understand the "blisted" part of it :)
<Dunas> I remember trying Ubuntu, and in order to force this laptop to connect to the internet, I had to modify the blacklisted drivers- I think they refer to the closed source ones, or ones that cause fatal errors.
<Dunas> ...and with 150 kB/s, Bittornado says it'll take three hours more than when it hit 1 kB/s. Oo
<phoenixz> Dunas, Ah, thats more often about malfunctioning drivers I think.. But closed source drivers are also discouraged as they are -officially- illegal.. However, they are not banner AFAIK, you have to use the "restricted driver manager" to install them
<unix_infidel> anyone know if the ipod touch can do 802.11x authentication yet?
<denis> so I could't upgrade, the process was blocked. 30 min ago a nice person here helped me to solve the problem. My question is what I have to do to solve the problem when I want to upgrade once again
<MrJigsaw> http://peecee.dk/upload/view/97245/full Does this meen im using 475Mb ram ?
<Dunas> phoenixz, all I remember from that time was that I had to do something in the terminal and remove the RTL818x driver from the list. I think it was "sudo gedit blist" or something.
 * JoshOvki taps fingers while headers update
<Dunas> The Restricted Driver Manager didn't help.
<Dunas> Nor, for the record, did ndiswrapper. Oddly enough.
<JoshOvki> Dunas: did you have to edit  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist   ?
<Dunas> That's the file.
<JoshOvki> Dunas: it wasnt something like      echo "blacklist ath_pci" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist    was it?
<phoenixz> MrJigsaw, I guess it does
<Dunas> ...no, not that complex.
<JoshOvki> ok
<phoenixz> Dunas, what JoshOvki says..
<Dunas> I had to open it in gedit and remove the rtl818x drive from the list. The wireless worked perfectly following that.
<phoenixz> Dunas, I mean, Im pretty sure you're talking about that file
<phoenixz> Dunas, you could open it using gedit yeah, but you'd have to use sudo to edit it as root user
 * JoshOvki goes back into his corner and allows phoenixz to sort it out
<phoenixz> Dunas, then you can comment out the driver using #
<Dunas> Right. "sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist"
<phoenixz> Dunas, yeap
<Dunas> I was wondering if Kubuntu had something similar, since that was the only way this crappy integrated card would work.
<unagi> can anyone help me figure out why ubuntu doesnt give me the right resolution?
<JoshOvki> unagi: have you tryed to edit your xorg.conf  yet?
<phoenixz> unagi, ubuntu or kubuntu? IIRC, kubuntu has some problem with getting the right screen resolution
<unagi> yes
<phoenixz> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<unagi> kubuntu
<phoenixz> !resolution | unagi
<ubotu> unagi: please see above
<phoenixz> Dunas, on what other system did you try this then?
<phoenixz> Dunas, try cat  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Dunas> This one. I eventually had to go back to Windows XP for other reasons that aren't present now.
<thomas_newbie__> how can i check if I have arpd installed? or any package for that matter
<thomas_newbie__> can i query with apt-get?
<phoenixz> Dunas, and try find /lib/modules/ -name *818*
<phoenixz> thomas_newbie__, Not 100% but apt-cache should be able to help you with that.. try man apt-cache
<JoshOvki> thomas_newbie__ try   sudo apt-get install arpd   it will tell you if it is installed and if it isnt it will ask you do you want to install
<unagi> still doesnt work
<unagi> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<JoshOvki> thomas_newbie__ or if you run   apt-cache pkgnames    it should give you a full list of applications installed on ur pc
<alromaithi> guys what is plasmoids and how to install please
<thomas_newbie__> JoshOvki: aw cool
<thomas_newbie__> well i found it
<phoenixz> alromaithi, thats a KDE4 feature, and you need to install / use KDE4 to use it
<thomas_newbie__> i'm using honeyd and i'm trying to set up a honeypot....any help or references?
<alromaithi> i have kde 4  :D  but where is the options for it and to put my plasmoids downloads that i got from kde?
<phoenixz> alromaithi, if you're using kubuntu, you can add a KDE4 repository to install KDE4 right next to your current KDE3 to try it
<phoenixz> !plasmoids
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasmoids - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<phoenixz> !plasma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasma - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<phoenixz> alromaithi, I'd suggest google :) Im not an expert yet
<phoenixz> thomas_newbie__, google, and maybe there is a honey channel on freenode?
<JoshOvki> alromaithi:  try installing    extragear-plasma   p.s. this should be asked in  #kubuntu-kde4
<jussi01> alromaithi: join #kubuntu-kde4 for kde4 support
<thomas_newbie__> phoenixz: i checked and no
<alromaithi> i googled but google queries kde-look.org plasmoids stuff but not the project phoenixz
<flats> Is there any way to play drm files in Ubuntu yet?  For instance, I'm trying to use netflix to play an online movie but it says of course it needs IE and Media player.  Is there a way to play that in linux?
<JoshOvki> thomas_newbie__: interesting subject honey pots. I've been using one in university for the past year. But thats on a windows 2003 server
<genii> install User Agent Switcher extension for Firefox, then tell it to pretend you're running IE7 and vista
<phoenixz> flats,  you *could* try mplayer.. if it works, let me know :)
<phoenixz> thomas_newbie__, in that case, google..
<Level15> hi all
<unagi> i dont understand why i cant have the right resolution
<Level15> anyone experienced broken KDE today after installing language updates?
<phoenixz> unagi, Using 2 monitors?
<alromaithi> phoenixz: i have something to say which gave me a headache since i talked about Ubuntu for everybody
<phoenixz> Level15, what is broken exactly?
<unagi> phoenixz: no
<phoenixz> alromaithi, say what? :)
<Level15> phoenixz, nearly all kde apps fail to initialize. msg on console says kdecore (KLocale): WARNING: Definition of PluralForm is none of NoPlural/TwoForms/French/OneTwoRest/Russian/Polish/Slovenian/Lithuanian/Czech/Slovak/Arabic/Balcan/Macedonian/Gaeilge/Maltese: Definition of PluralForm - to be set by the translator of kdelibs.po
<alromaithi> phoenixz: they say it sux :(  because i cant prove that its good and looks glossy , the reason is beacause i dont know how to make it look glossy
<Level15> this started happening after installing updates today, and is happening both on desktop and laptop
<phoenixz> alromaithi, ah.. Well, compiz usually does the trick quite nicely.. 50% of people I've shown it actually convert within the day.. :)
<phoenixz> alromaithi, in about 1 more month I guess, when KDE4 is ironed out (read, stable enough), KDE4 will DEFINATELY convert people.. KDE4 is like the definition for glossy I suppose
<alromaithi> phoenixz: i can make ubuntu look glossy and cool because its easy to do such thing for gnome , but in KDE Kubuntu its very hard and complicated i  get a headache i sometimes stay for 8 days in a row just wasting my time gazing on the PC  trying to make it look glossy but in th eend i get pissed and go and do something crazy because of such tiring pain
<phoenixz> Level15, that does sound like a prob. yeah.. Id recommend doing a reinstall of the kde libs with adept manager..
<alromaithi> phoenixz: i have compiz but now with KDE4 compiz is not supported
<JoshOvki> alromaithi you see the link i pasted in the the other channel?
<Level15> phoenixz, adept doesn't start either :-P though i can do it by hand...
<phoenixz> KDE4 should work with compiz, but it actuallyu doesnt need it, it has its own render engine
<phoenixz> alromaithi, read the above
<phoenixz> Level15, in that case, apt-get
<jussi01> alromaithi: you need to keep your kde4 questions to #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<phoenixz> Level15, not sure if it works, but try apt-get update kde*
<Level15> phoenixz, it's just kind of outrageous that the updates break the system...
<phoenixz> Level15, it would be yeah, but Ive had a near problem these past few days too.. it was only because of cautiously checking the update list that I saw that kubuntu would remove some 20% of my software, bu accident. it was fixed in the hour..
<phoenixz> Level15, its a slip up I guess.. A bad one, surely
<alromaithi> phoenixz:  your saying KDE4 is better then compiz? i thought compiz is the only one with magic lamp minmize and closing sidekicks with great rain and snow with leaf  aside s falling and cover tabing and etc..
<Level15> phoenixz, yeah... pretty bad one... thanks god it's KDE, not something more vital like apache, LDAP or samba
<phoenixz> alromaithi, not saying its better.. Its built in for one, so really part of kde.. that would be better I suppose.. Worse would be that its missing many of the special effects that compiz has.. but that would be a #kubuntu-kde4 channel discussion..
<phoenixz> Level15, strange still that it breaks.. I mean, this one time adept would simply remove packages by accident.. but not break them
<Level15> phoenixz, yeah... I'm actually surprised noone else has experienced it ... i thought I'd find a ton of people trying to fix it here on the channel
<phoenixz> Level15, Meaning you probably did something out of the ordinary... probably..
<phoenixz> Level15, using any 3rd party repos?
<Level15> phoenixz, in the laptop, i did install kde4 but removed it later and switched back to the official repos. On the desktop, no unofficial repos
<phoenixz> Level15, Im using the kde4 repo as well but its from kubuntu itself, which should work ok (besides that minor delete lots of stuff problem I had, which was kde4 repo related)
<Level15> i think that when 8.04 comes out i'll reinstall from scratch... maybe will give a try to ubuntu too
<MrJigsaw> Why is amarok SO fucked up :S ?!
<jussi01> !ohmy | MrJigsaw
<ubotu> MrJigsaw: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<MrJigsaw> When i add number to a playlist, and plays the playlist, it just erases my collection ;S
<phoenixz> Level15, for the time being.. try a reinstall of all kde related files
<phoenixz> MrJigsaw, it erases files from disk?
<MrJigsaw> No
<Level15> phoenixz, yeah, i'm on that right now
<MrJigsaw> from collection
<phoenixz> MrJigsaw, Amarok rocks over here.. If you have a problem with it, try the #amarok channel
<phoenixz> MrJigsaw, more chance they will help you there
<MrJigsaw> oh, dident know there was a such :)
<MrJigsaw> Thanks
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<MilhousePunkRock> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<unagi> my lord this doesnt make any sense, if i have to reinstall kubuntu to fix a resolution problem, thats the end of linux for me
<jpatrick> !msgthebot > MilhousePunkRock
<stratman4300> unagi: your still working on that resolution issue from yesterday??
<unagi> i guess kind of
<unagi> i got the driver working but the resolution is wrong
<unagi> all i want is 1440 x 900 to work
<Liono> how to do this - one os on the server....has accounts..... users as clients using on diferent machings. ?
<Liono> each user has seperate account and seperate client machine. (making a net cafe)
<stratman4300> unagi: in the modes section in you xorg.conf file in the 24bit section do you have somehthing that reads 1440x900???
<MilhousePunkRock> Liono: Kiosk mode might be what you are looking for
<Liono> MilhousePunkRock whats that do
<unagi> yup
<stratman4300> but kde won't let you set it to that??
<MilhousePunkRock> Liono: I don't really know... Google probably knows ;) Basically it should be possible...
<unagi> kde nor nvidia-settings
<stratman4300> unagi: what you could do is remove all other resolution entries EXCEPT 1440x900 from the 24bit field, thus forcing X to use 1440X900....  it's worth a shot
<unagi> there are no other resolutions
<stratman4300> hmmmm
<stratman4300> how did you end up getting the driver to work??
<jussi01> unagi: there is a preffered res setting you can add to xorg IIRC, dont remeber the correct syntax though
<unagi> jussi01: wouldnt that require the res setting to be available in the settings already?
<stratman4300> unagi: what solved your issue with the driver...  i'm just wondering for future reference
<unagi> i dont remember
<unagi> i guess i just reinstalled it
<stratman4300> did it work after i walked you through recomiling it yesterday??
<stratman4300> i had to go so didn't find out
<unagi> i dont remember what exactly i had to do to get ubuntu to use nvidia
<stratman4300> have you tried googling the resolution problems??
<unagi> yes
<MilhousePunkRock> unagi: Did you try nvidia-settings already?
<unagi> what am i trying in nvidia-settings
<MilhousePunkRock> unagi: Setting the resolution, the KDE control center section for displays is a bit flaky...
<unagi> neither of them allow me to choose 1440 x 900
<denis> hallo
<MilhousePunkRock> Is your screen capable of it?
<negro> spanish?
<denis> I have a problem to upgrade
<unagi> ......
<unagi> it is the screens only resolution
<MilhousePunkRock> !es | negro
<ubotu> negro: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<genii> !sp | negro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> ah, es, I forgot Espana
<MilhousePunkRock> denis: Will it be Problem 2.0 afterwards? ;)
<negro> genii
<negro> un cable xfa
<denis> sorry?
<negro> milhousepunkrock
<negro> tngo kbuntu instalao y kiero volver a xp
<negro> pro no me arranca dsd cd instalacion
<negro> d xp
<negro> k hago?
<denis> milhouse: my system doesn't want to upgrade because it doesn accept my password
<MilhousePunkRock> negro: This is the english channel, the spanish channels are those that ubotu told you
<jussi01> negro: type: /join #kubuntu-es
<shastry> is there a way i can disable a module from loading on boot in grub?
<shastry> i have to disable intel-agp to even boot the live cd... which i need info on how to accomplish
<tim|imac> hi all, can someone please paste me a sources.list that is usuable to apt-get dist-upgrade from Debian etch to Kubuntu? I can't seem to find the correct sources.list :S
<Level15> phoenixz, OK, reinstall did not help
<jussi01> !blacklist | shastry
<ubotu> shastry: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<genii>  Me disculpo pero el español no es mi lengua materna.
<shastry> jussi01: that wont help. i cant even boot the install disk
<Level15> genii, just english on this channel, please
<genii> Level15: I'm trying :)
<JoshOvki> english and geek :)
<Level15> lol
<MilhousePunkRock> tim|imac: I guess that will reinstall everything...
<phoenixz> Level15, same problem? sounds more like a config problem then
<denis> I want to upgrade from 7.06 to 7.10
<Level15> hey, seriously, none of you ended up with broken kde after today's language update?
<Level15> phoenixz, yeah, same stuff
<TimS> tim|imac: You cant.
<phoenixz> Level15, problem then would be.. eeh.. I'd purge everything and reinstall, with apt-get as well.
<genii> Level15: I went to an online transaltion and tried to tell negro: I apologise but spanish is not my language
<tim|imac> MilhousePunkRock: yeah, but the Kubuntu 7.10 iso i just downloaded won't give me a live desktop in parallels :S
<MilhousePunkRock> denis: You will need to know the sudo password after all...
<Level15> genii, Oh, ok :P
<denis> I do know it
<phoenixz> Level15, problem is, purging kde files will also purge everything above that, so you'd have to reinstall all of that..
<denis> only one account
<Level15> jeez
<Level15> i don't have time for that now
<denis> but it doesn accept it
<Level15> damn
<MilhousePunkRock> denis: Does it say the password is wrong? Does it say that for all super user actions?
<phoenixz> Level15, your situation sucks
<phoenixz> ay, pardon my french
<dragsta_> denis, have you testet sudo on console?
<Level15> phoenixz, indeed it does
<Level15> BIG TIME
<denis> sudo works
<phoenixz> Level15, Im trying to think of another solution.. Have you tried google yet?
<MilhousePunkRock> tim|imac: Isn't parallels some virtualising thing? I am pretty sure there are pre-made images (like there are for vmware)
<phoenixz> Level15, Im sure the problem is small in reality, just the results a re a bit bigger
<denis> yes, it says that the password is wrong, but only in this case
<dragsta_> why don't you upgrade with apt/aptitude?
<tim|imac> i don't want premade images, i want my own partition scheme :P but if someone can paste me a sources.list, I can solve my problems :)
<MilhousePunkRock> tim|imac: Just a regular sources.list?
<tim|imac> yeah, more than enough, I'll localise it for nl myself :)
<stratman4300> unagi: look at this link.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<phoenixz> Level15, You could first simulate a purge and get a list of packages that would be removed.. copy that list to a file, then purge, then install from that file.. that way you dont have to remember what packages to install
<Level15> phoenixz, to be honest, I am really close to make a backup and reinstall the whole OS
<phoenixz> Level15, This procedure would not take much longer because if you just reinstalled kde* you should have all the packages in the apt cache still..
<phoenixz> Level15, THAT would probably be even better :)
<MilhousePunkRock> tim|imac: http://pastebin.ca/901514
<Level15> phoenixz, i'll give it a try your way, if it fails i'll reinstall... not necessarily kubuntu
<tim|imac> MilhousePunkRock: thx!
<unagi> stratman4300: i have looked at that many times it doesnt work
<stratman4300> unagi: what type of monitor do you have and what size is it??
<unagi> its a laptop 15inch
<stratman4300> unagi: wide??
<unagi> yes
<denis> I will retry upgrading now
<stratman4300> unagi: what type of laptop make and modle please
<unagi> hp dv6000t
<phoenixz> Level15, good luck
<Level15> phoenixz, thanks
<stratman4300> unagi: and it has an nvidia video card??
<unagi> xyes
<stamen> hi
<stamen> how can I uninstall kde4
<denis> perhaps it will work this time
<denis> see you later
<blekos> hello, could u tell me the equivelant of gparted for kde?
<stratman4300> unagi: that model has known issues with wide screen resolution.....   looking through work arounds right now
<unagi> ???
<stamen> blekos: qtparted
<unagi> it worked before
<stratman4300> unagi: yeah i know....  they seem to be intermitten issues....  the wiki even says...  "sometimes"  lol
<stratman4300> unagi: still reading
<unagi> it has worked ever since ive had ubuntu, it only stopped when i screwed up xorg
<flats> ANy idea why I can see a data DVD in my CD-Rom but when I put a movie DVD in, nothing happens?
<jussi01> !dvd | flats
<ubotu> flats: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<stratman4300> unagi: download this program for your distro this will install the propritary nvidia drivers and may solve your issue http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<unagi> oh no no no no
<unagi> last time i did that it crippled my machine
<stratman4300> you've used envy??
<unagi> no
<unagi> proprietary drivers
<stratman4300> i used this to install my drivers and it runs like a champ
<stratman4300> not a singal issue
<stratman4300> it's really a slick little program though....  totally up to you....  but i've experienced no problems with it or the propritary nvidia drivers.
<jussi01> !envy | stratman4300
<ubotu> stratman4300: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<jussi01> stratman4300: we dont encourage envy here. Please dont suggest it
<stratman4300> jussi01: sorry..  :| didn't know it was frowned upon....   he was just having resolution problems with the open-source driver. figured if could try a different driver it would help him troubleshot
<jussi01> stratman4300: thats ok you didnt know, and now you do :)
<stratman4300> :)
<BluesKaj> Did an dapt update , now the kicker and panel crashed and are MIA (disappeared) ...what's the procedure to get them back ?
<BluesKaj> erradept update
<jussi01> BluesKaj: alt+f2 -> kicker ?
<BluesKaj> tried that jussi01 , crash handler pops up
<JoshOvki> im just installing the updates on my desktop now, i will see if it affects it
<JoshOvki> i really hope not cause i did the updates on my laptop earlier but havnt restarted yet
<MrJigsaw> How do i mount my harddrive ?
<jussi01> BluesKaj: ouch
<MrJigsaw> harddrives*
<BluesKaj>  JoshOvki it crashed in the middle of a burn , while using K3B
<JoshOvki> !mount :Mrjigsaw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mount :mrjigsaw - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> BluesKaj: was there a kernel update? does it need a restart?
<JoshOvki> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<BluesKaj> yeah , there was a kernel update and I restarted
<Dragonath> hey, any way to listen to streaming media that requires realplayer on kubuntu?
<MrJigsaw> Dosent help me much, JoshOvki.
<jussi01> BluesKaj: did you have custom settings you could remove via the . folder?
<Level15> any kubuntu devels here?
<JoshOvki> MrJigsaw:  Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem   mounting partitions should be the same process as drives
<Level15> well, in case anyone is interested, language settings for english canada en_CA break KDE
<jussi01> Level15: Id suggest #kubuntu-devel might have a few, but be very polite.
<MrJigsaw> Well.. and what when im in there ?
<jussi01> !bug | Level15:
<ubotu> Level15:: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Level15> use qt-language-selector to switch to en_US
<MrJigsaw> I cant seem to find anywhere that says 'mount' :|
<jussi01> Level15: make sure you report the bug so it gets fixed
<Level15> jussi01: oks
<JoshOvki> MrJigsaw: does the drive not show up?
<MrJigsaw> yes it does..
<MrJigsaw> theyre all there..
<JoshOvki> Click  Administrator Mode  and login, the select the drive and press new, it will then allow you to create a new mount
<JoshOvki> BluesKaj: whats crashing for you?
<MrJigsaw> Thanks, JoshOvki. :-)
<unagi> !
<jussi01> unagi: have you posted your problem to the forums?
<jetsaredim> are there enough packages in the hardy repos to be able to build and install more plasmoids from kde-look?
<jussi01> jetsaredim: #kubuntu-kde4 for kde4 support :)
 * jetsaredim didn't know there was a separate channel
<JoshOvki> \join #kubuntu-kde4
<JoshOvki> sorry
<BluesKaj_> solved the Kicker and panel crash by resetting it in kcontrol
<jussi01> BluesKaj_: heh, excellent
<BluesKaj_> yeah jussi01 , I was worried for a min or 2 :)
<jussi01> :)
<BluesKaj_> prolly had too much going on simultaneously
<MrJigsaw> JoshOvki: What should i call my mount points? Is it just like names on harddrives ?
<jussi01>  MrJigsaw whatever you like that makes you remember them
<JoshOvki> MrJigsaw: what jussi01 said, something that when you need to know which drive you are accessing you can be certian
<BluesKaj_> BBL ...need to reset the router as well, still got a few probs here
<MrJigsaw> uhm..
<sebastian_> any one know how to fix a ftp server without using package manager
<sebastian_> adept manager*
<jussi01> sebastian_: depends on the issue, whats wrong ith it?
<orbitize> When I start my computer, first I have to login with user/pw, then start kdm with sudo, and then I can log in normally. What can I do to fix this?
<MrJigsaw> i cant get it working
<sebastian_> i dont have a ftpserver i just want to install one, u know where i can get one?
<MrJigsaw> Can it be true that i just lost all data at one of my 500GB harddrives because i tried to mount ?
<sebastian_> where can i get an ftp server!?
<juckum> http://www.thinkgeek.com/caffeine/drinks/A273/
<juckum> :d
<sluzba> hello, please, how name have czech kubuntu irc?
<sebastian_> where can i get an ftp server!?
<jussi01> !cz | sluzba
<ubotu> sluzba: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<jussi01> !ot | juckum
<ubotu> juckum: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<sluzba> yea, no kubuntu, but ubuntu :D, thanks
<sebastian_> where can i get an ftp server!?
<sebastian_> where can i get an ftp server!?
<sebastian_> where can i get an ftp server!?
<sebastian_> where can i get an ftp server!?
<jussi01> sebastian_: please dont do that
<sebastian_> can someone help me?
<jussi01> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<jussi01> !patience | sebastian_
<ubotu> sebastian_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jussi01> sebastian_: so sudo apt-get install ftpd will get yu a ftp server
<MrJigsaw> Uuuhm.. what dos this means: http://peecee.dk/upload/view/97272/full
<sebastian_> ok thx a lot :)
<sebastian_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<sebastian_>  runit
<sebastian_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<sebastian_> why did i get that message?
<jussi01> sebastian_: are you on hardy or gutsy?
<sebastian_> what do u mean?
<jussi01> sebastian_: which version of Kubuntu are you running?
<sebastian_> the newest one,
<sebastian_> dont know what number:P
<jussi01> !release | sebastian_
<ubotu> sebastian_: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<jussi01> oops
<MrJigsaw> http://peecee.dk/upload/view/97272/full <- How do i fix this? :(
<sebastian_> i downloaded it yesturday so it is the newest
<sebastian_> jussi
<sebastian_> Jussi
<jussi01> sebastian_: Please do in terminal: lsb_release -a
<arcticpenguin380> is there a way to convert a filesystem
<sebastian_> release: 7.10 :)
<MrJigsaw> Noone can help me on this:
<sebastian_> codename, gutsy
<sluzba> please, how can i repair this:? cp: will not overwrite just-created `.../ntfs.ko' with `.../ntfs.ko'
<MrJigsaw> http://peecee.dk/upload/view/97272/full
<jussi01> sebastian_: ok. try in terminal: sudo apt-get install -f
<sebastian_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<sebastian_>  runit
<sebastian_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1
<bmk789> kmail has a message stuck in the inbox that i cant delete, how should i get rid of it?
<jussi01> sebastian_: how did you try to install runit ?
<sebastian_> i havent installed it, i dont even know what it is
<sluzba> please, can you help me?
<sebastian_> jussi01, what can i do?
<jussi01> sluzba: what do you need
<epsilorn> hi all!! Fairly new to Kubuntu, i'm trying to install latest alsa building the .deb but I've got this problem: could not find any packages for libasound.so.2
<jussi01> sebastian_: wait until someone who knows comes? try posting on ubuntuforums.org?
<sebastian_> what is the problem with the install then?
<jussi01> epsilorn: 32bit install?
<epsilorn> the problem is that when i do the debuild binary command it doesn't find that file (i tihink) but i have libasound installed so...
<nhyu>  For some reason there are certain apps in gnome that won't work .... or lag.... kinda like they not refresh when I run them. When I combine Rhythmbox with Amsn, this happens... they get white with borders but no content. I installed KDE recentlly, has this something to do. Is there a way to reset gnome?
<jussi01> epsilorn: got libasound2 installed?
<epsilorn> yes 32bit
<sebastian_> jussi01, what is the problem with the installation?
<epsilorn> yes libasound2 installed that's what's strange
<jussi01> sebastian_: I dont know. I suggest you be patient or google or post on the forums (or all 3)
<jussi01> epsilorn: yeah, a little.
<sebastian_> ok thx
<jussi01> epsilorn: whats the reason you need the latest alsa
<epsilorn> i downloaded the latest kernel headers and sound stopped working, so i thought.. well as i have to install it again why not downloading the latest version?
<jussi01> epsilorn: out of curiosity, which sound card?
<epsilorn> a part tha i have prbolems with headpphones jack not recognized
<epsilorn> HDA Intel (i'm on laptop)
<jussi01> !intelhda | epsilorn
<ubotu> epsilorn: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<nhyu> Is there a way to remove all those apps that came with KDE when I installed it from the repositories?
<nhyu> In gnome
<epsilorn> thanks i'll read this
<sluzba> jussi01: please, how can i repair this:? cp: will not overwrite just-created `.../ntfs.ko' with `.../ntfs.ko'
<jussi01> sluzba: what did you do to cause that?
<jussi01> sluzba: were you installing something?
<MrJigsaw> Anyone can help me with this: http://peecee.dk/upload/view/97272/full ??
<sluzba> jussi01: i am installing openwrt-midge, and during copy of modules, it is happend
<Lynoure> MrJigsaw: you could tempt more people to look at it by providing a summary... and more context to those who look... Is there a disk with label Storage?
<jussi01> sluzba: Im not sure on that one sorry
<MrJigsaw> Lynoure: nope.. i have one with label Storage Area
<Lynoure> MrJigsaw: that could explain it then, if you have stuff in fstab for just Storage   (not sure how well fstab deals with names with whitespace)
<jussi01> MrJigsaw: ahh, maybe try adding a \ after storage
<jussi01> ie. Storage\ Area
<jussi01> MrJigsaw: or removing the space from the name
<thomas_newbie__> anyone know how to start arpd?
<jussi01> thomas_newbie__: exactly what is arpd?
<oloughlin75> Is there a way to fix my files if amarok currupted them?
<MrJigsaw> Omigod..
<MrJigsaw> Why cant i just mount that stupid harddrive..
<MrJigsaw> Keeps comming up with new fails..
<jussi01> MrJigsaw: what now?
<thomas_newbie__> jussi01: ARP Daemon
<MrJigsaw> jussi01: im trying to enable and mount a harddrive, but it just WONT work..
<ashmaus> how do I "unlock" a folder?
<jussi01> MrJigsaw: yeah, I know. what is the error now
<MrJigsaw> Uploading picture, 2 secs.
<oloughlin75> Whats the program for widgets called? Like karamba or something?
<jussi01> !info superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba (source: kdeutils): a program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 533 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<ziut3k> i dont know
<ziut3k> use kde or gnome ?
<ashmaus> Or how do I change the permissions of a folder?
<oloughlin75> right click -> propeties -> permissions
<jussi01> !permissions
<ubotu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<MrJigsaw> jussi01: http://peecee.dk/upload/view/97284 <- Thats whats happening now.. :(
<ashmaus> it says only the owner can change permissions. They were created by an install program
<ziut3k> kurwa
<Cambridge> ,
<ziut3k> ja pierdole
<oloughlin75> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<jussi01> MrJigsaw: Im off to bed. hopefully someone else can help
<jussi01> !en | ziut3k
<ubotu> ziut3k: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ziut3k> ^^
<MrJigsaw> Can anyone help whit this.. Im trying to mount/enable (dno wtf its doing) a harddrive, and i get this message: http://peecee.dk/upload/view/97284
<yakuzi> does anyone know how to add an option to the right-click menu you got when you right clck on our desktop?
<pietjephuck> Question; is the rss feed likly to be fixed?
<pietjephuck> oops
<pietjephuck> wrong channel
<Arwen> has a patch been fixed for that local root exploit?
<oloughlin75> where does superkaramba keep its widgets?
<Arwen> been released*
<nodesert> how can ı generate source.list:
<delirious1> hi
<delirious1> im drinking beer
<delirious1> i woke up
<delirious1> i was going to bed early tonight
<delirious1> and then poff out of dream world
<delirious1> it was a dream about hotdogs, but i didnt eat one when i woke up
<delirious1> i decided to drink beer instead
<delirious1> and this is a good idea
<delirious1> right?
<mattelacchiato> hi everyone
<delirious1> hi
<delirious1> what s up?
<mattelacchiato> oh, actually i try to execute a command if i plug in an harddrive. but i don't know how :-)
<yakuzi> problem solved, no need for answer anymore
<delirious1> execucution sounds like a n idea
<mattelacchiato> i don't understand, delirious1
<delirious1> it was nothing sorrry
<pietjephuck> delirious1: execurtion is nothing?
<pietjephuck> delirious1: execution is nothing?
<pietjephuck> I need a spell checker :(
<mattelacchiato> useless for an irc-chat, pietjephuck
<oloughlin75> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<pietjephuck> mattelacchiato: lol
<MrJigsaw> Can anyone help whit this.. Im trying to mount/enable (dno wtf its doing) a harddrive, and i get this message: http://peecee.dk/upload/view/97284
<mefisto__> Konversation question: can I set it up to autoconnect on startup (instead of displaying the server list and waiting for input)?
<oloughlin75> yes
<nosrednaekim> mefisto__➜ yeah
<mefisto__> nevermind, think I got it
<oloughlin75> mefisto__: Get it?
<mattelacchiato> MrJigsaw: There seems to be no disk with the labe "Storage"
<mefisto__> oloughlin75: yep
<oloughlin75> What is a program to make fractals?
<unagi> gimp
<unagi> why cant i have the right resolution anymore, this doesnt make a lick of sense
<MrJigsaw> mattelacchiato: what do i have to do then ?
<mattelacchiato> have you edited the /etc/fstab by your own?
<MrJigsaw> Nope
<mefisto__> why don't they use the kubuntu logo in kmenu by default? That K with the gears is so ugly
<nosrednaekim> mefisto__➜ you mean on the side?
<mefisto__> nosrednaekim: the icon on the button that pops up the menu
<MrJigsaw> mattelacchiato: so you have a sugestion what i should do ? :)
<nosrednaekim> mefisto__➜ oh..... in kde4?
<mefisto__> nosrednaekim: gutsy (and all previous). I don't remember what kde4 kubuntu looks like
<nosrednaekim> mefisto__➜ ah ok, well you can replace that image with another one if you would like/
<mattelacchiato> what have you tried before to make it run, MrJigsaw
<mattelacchiato> ?
<arcticpenguin380> why does adept crash when trying to find the fastest mirror
<MrJigsaw> Just tried alot of names and mount pointes at stuff.
<mefisto__> nosrednaekim: yes I usually do, but sometimes updates overwrite the change and go back to the ugly non-kubuntu kde default
<nosrednaekim> mefisto__➜ right <_<
<mefisto__> nosrednaekim: actually I don't even use kmenu any more. :) tasty menu replaced it
<MrJigsaw> mattelacchiato: can you tell me what i should write in 'Mount Point' and 'by label' to make it work? :/
<unagi> can someone help me get ubuntu to display 1440 x 900
<nosrednaekim> mefisto__➜ heh..... well, that works
<mattelacchiato> MrJigsaw: Mountpoint is the dir, where the diskentries should appear. "by label" is the name of the disk-label
<sub[t]rnl> MrJigsaw➜ you understand that Mount Point is a destination right?  as in, the actual (real) directory where the device should be mounted at
<MrJigsaw> Where can i get the name of disk label ?
<MrJigsaw> Yes sub[t]rnl i get that..
<mattelacchiato> MrJigsaw: "vol_id <device-file>"
<MrJigsaw> More specifik please.. im new to linux :)
<mattelacchiato> MrJigsaw: You know, that all your devices can be found in /dev?
<mattelacchiato> hmkay
<mefisto__> unagi: I had a screen res problem, for about a week I tried to get 1280x1024 to stick. the solution for me was to add >> Option "PreferredMode"  "1280x1024" << in the monitor section of xorg.conf
<mattelacchiato> so just open a terminal and run "sudo fdisk -l"
<MrJigsaw> done
<mattelacchiato> there you see all your partitions
<MrJigsaw> yes
<mattelacchiato> can you figure out, which one of them is your disk you want to mount?
<MrJigsaw> ye i think so..
<MrJigsaw> ive been givin in mount point /media/sdc and theres one with that :)
<MrJigsaw> well /dev/sdc it is ;/
<mattelacchiato>  /dev/sdc is the filename of the whole disk. but you need the filename of the partition
<mattelacchiato> e.g. /dev/sdc1
<mattelacchiato> you can see the filenames in the output from "sudo fdisk -l"
<MrJigsaw> Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<MrJigsaw> /dev/sdb1   *           1       60801   488384001    7
<MrJigsaw>  HPFS/NTFS -
<MrJigsaw>  Disk /dev/sdc: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
<MrJigsaw> uhm.. i think thats it ?
<sub[t]rnl> it gets even easier if you just use system settings -> advanced -> disk & filesystem.  It will have a graphical representation of 	sudo fdisk -l	 with point and click options..
<mattelacchiato> that's the whole disk
<mattelacchiato> ah, okay. i'm not so well schooled in the graphical configuration... :-)
<sub[t]rnl> cli is all i use, but its nice to recommend the gui for the newer guys, specially when its so nicely laid out. :D
<mefisto__> sub[t]rnl: but that particular dialog doesn't always work predictably
<MrJigsaw-> damn.. i think my client at kubuntu froze
<mattelacchiato> goodbye...
<ciprian> hy
<MrJigsaw-> mattelacchiato, so did you say anything while i was gone ?
<MrJigsaw-> Damn :|
<MrJigsaw-> Stupid harddisk and mounting :(((((
<ciprian> could someone help me with a problem regarding compiling gammu with kmobiletools?
<sub[t]rnl> ciprian➜ ask away
<MrJigsaw-> sub[t]rnl,  do you have any solution ? :/
<mefisto__> MrJigsaw-: yeah, mounting could be more automated and easier
<stratman4300> mrjigsaw: what is the type of filesystem on the hard drive your trying to mount???
<sov3d> hi!
<MrJigsaw-> stratman4300,  its ntfs
 * Cap is away: Gone away for now.
<|MrJigsaw|> mefisto__: how to then ?
<sub[t]rnl> read up on fstab
<|MrJigsaw|> Ive been trying for hours in System Settings -> Advanced -> Disks And Filesystems  :|
<ciprian> i get the following error message: http://www.kmobiletools.org/uieforum?c=showthread&ThreadID=32
<stratman4300> Mrjigsaw in the command line try sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/(your hard drive and partition here) /(path to the place you want to mount it to)
<|MrJigsaw|> How do i find partitation name i guess? :S
<stratman4300> is it /dev/sdb1??
<|MrJigsaw|> Yes
<|MrJigsaw|> device @ disks and filesystem right ?
<stratman4300> let's say you want to mount it to /home/mrjigsaw/newHD....   you would run this command  sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /home/mrjigsaw/newHD
<stratman4300> mrjigsaw: you would run that in konsole
<|MrJigsaw|> i get that..
<|MrJigsaw|> fuse: failed to access mountpoint /home/mrjigsaw/newHD: No such file or directory <-
<sub[t]rnl> ciprian➜ you see the error message right, where its looking for 'data'?
<mefisto__> |MrJigsaw|: you have to create the directory you are mounting to first, if it doesn't exist
<stratman4300> mrjigsaw: ohh   you have to make that folder first..    mkdir /home/mrjigsaw/newHD
<|MrJigsaw|> Seems like it went trough
<ciprian> yes
<stratman4300> now navigate to that folder and see if your files are there
<sub[t]rnl> ciprian➜ Replace "data()" with "latin1()" in that line.
<|MrJigsaw|> Yeeeees!! stratman4300 youre my hero <3
<|MrJigsaw|> Let me send you a virtual beer ;P
<stratman4300> LOL....  cheers then....
<stratman4300> glad it worked
<nosrednaekim> !helpersnack | stratman4300
<ubotu> stratman4300: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<mefisto__> |MrJigsaw|: normally you would mount disks in /media eg, /media/windows or /media/sdb1 or whatever you want it to be
<nosrednaekim> s/cookie/beer
<|MrJigsaw|> Yes..
<|MrJigsaw|> mefisto__: i think im going to now :>
<ciprian> i`ll try right now
<sub[t]rnl> ciprian➜ okies
<stratman4300> mrjigsaw: yup i was just using that folder as an example but you can mount them anywhere you like with that command
<mefisto__> |MrJigsaw|: mounting that way is not permanent. next reboot, you would need to do the mount command again
<|MrJigsaw|> I think actually ill leave it for now.. dont wanna fuck it more up rigt now :P
<|MrJigsaw|> hmm..
<|MrJigsaw|> mefisto__: how do i make it permanent then? :/
<blizzzek> gn8
<stratman4300> mrjigsaw: the command to unmount is sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<stevarino> hi all, i just installed kubuntu (switching from plain ubuntu) and am wondering if there is a starter guide available? also it seems there are no repositories stored in my system :\
<mefisto__> |MrJigsaw|: you need to add a line in /etc/fstab file
<mefisto__> mine has this: /dev/sdb1 /media/hdb1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_AU.UTF-8 0 0
<|MrJigsaw|> damn..
<mefisto__> <device> <mountpoint> <filesystemtype> <options>
<|MrJigsaw|> How can i see if my other harddrives is mounted ?
<sub[t]rnl> df -h, or mount
<stratman4300> mrjigsaw: run this command to open that file in a text editer kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<sub[t]rnl> kdesu? is he on feisty or earlier?
<|MrJigsaw|> Gnutsy i believe its called
<|MrJigsaw|> or just 7.10 ?
<stratman4300> ehh...  don't know....  it's what i've always used  :|  is there a newer way???
<sub[t]rnl> gnutsy, lol, good name
<sub[t]rnl> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<stratman4300> lol
<nosrednaekim> sub[t]rnl➜ kdesu is now symlinked to kdesudo
<mefisto__> sub[t]rnl: kdesu links to kdesudo, so kdesu will work anyway
<sub[t]rnl> nosrednaekim➜ ahh, nice
<|MrJigsaw|> uhm
<|MrJigsaw|> dosent work for me
<sub[t]rnl> hehe
<|MrJigsaw|> kdesu: cannot connect to X server :0
<stratman4300> try kdesudo kate /etc/fstab then
<|MrJigsaw|> Xlib: No protocol specified - kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<nosrednaekim> works for me.....
<sub[t]rnl> what was his mount point?
<sub[t]rnl> and device name?
<|MrJigsaw|> Im getting the same error
<stratman4300> sub[t]rnl: his device was /dev/sd1
<stratman4300> sub[t]rnl: his device was /dev/sdb1
<|MrJigsaw|> Mount Point i think was /mrjigsaw/home/newHD/ :|
<mefisto__> |MrJigsaw|: I recommend making the mountpoint in /media
<stratman4300> mrjigsaw: is that where you want to permanetly mount it??
<stratman4300> mefisto__: agreed
<sub[t]rnl> |MrJigsaw|➜ do this 	echo "/dev/sdb1 /mrjigsaw/home/newHD ntfs-3g defaults 0 0" |sudo tee -a /etc/fstab
<nosrednaekim> sub[t]rnl➜ sudo
<|MrJigsaw|> stratman4300:  nope
<ciprian> sub[t]rnl, sorry to bothering again, but now i got this: " const class QString' has no member named 'latin' "
<nosrednaekim> sub[t]rnl➜ oh... wait...
<|MrJigsaw|> i would like to lay it in media with my other drives..
<sub[t]rnl> nosrednaekim➜ hehe :>
<ubuntu_> hi
<sub[t]rnl> ciprian➜ not sure then, sorry
<ubuntu_> ;fsdlgkf
<ciprian> should i install some missing library or what?
<ciprian> ok, thanks anyway
<sub[t]rnl> ciprian➜ libraries are good, thats what ./configure checks
<nosrednaekim> sub[t]rnl➜ meh >:(
<|MrJigsaw|> What do i need to write in konsole to open a folder ?
<ciprian> ok...thanks
<stratman4300> mrjigsaw: cd /foldername
<|MrJigsaw|> i wont it to open at my desktop stratman4300 :D
<gundam_rx78nt1> how can I get lm-sensors display the temperature on my  superkaramba monitor in degrees Fahrenhiet?
<stratman4300> mrjigsaw: you can also navigate to /home/mrjigsaw/newHD by pressing alt+f2 the typing /home/mrjigsaw/newHD
<mefisto__> |MrJigsaw|: cd ~/Desktop
<|MrJigsaw|> stratman4300: can i PM ? im getting really confused by all the difrent answers :]
<mefisto__> |MrJigsaw|: sorry
<stratman4300> mrjigsaw: i would but i've got to go soon.....  wish i could stay and help....  the others will get you up and running though ;)
<|MrJigsaw|> all right..
<stratman4300> sorry :|
<cicero_123> hello room. how do i remount a drive that has an incorrect mount point?
<Agent_bob> "bird atmospheric conditions" blew up my modem.
<|MrJigsaw|> sudo unmount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /home/media/Storage_Area_II
<Agent_bob> aka fowl weather
<|MrJigsaw|> uhm damn
<nosrednaekim> cicero_123➜ unmount it first
<cicero_123> keen
<cicero_123> thanx
<|MrJigsaw|> how unmount the newHD i just made ?
<gundam_rx78nt1> how can I get lm-sensors display the temperature on my  superkaramba monitor in degrees Fahrenhiet?
<stratman4300> mrjigsaw: sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<|MrJigsaw|> how do i*
<Agent_bob> |MrJigsaw| umount
<mefisto__> |MrJigsaw|: sudo umount /mountpoint
<Agent_bob> mountpoint or device
<|MrJigsaw|> And then:  sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /media/Storage_Area_II or? :D
<cicero_123> for some reason it has a mountpoint that is <mountpoint> instead of being in the /etc/media file like the others
<mefisto__> |MrJigsaw|: did you do that change to /etc/fstab ?
<Agent_bob> !ntfs-3g | |MrJigsaw|
<ubotu> |MrJigsaw|: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<|MrJigsaw|> nope mefisto__, i cant really make it work
<nosrednaekim> cicero_123➜ noting is ever mounted to /etc.... at least it shouldn't be
<|MrJigsaw|> well mefisto__ i would like to mount my devices to media first
<cicero_123> |MrJigsaw|: yeah. i was very tired and it was my first time at linux. i think i really goofed.
<mefisto__>  echo "/dev/sdb1 /mrjigsaw/home/newHD ntfs-3g defaults 0 0" |sudo tee -a /etc/fstab
<mefisto__> |MrJigsaw|: that will add the line to fstab
<cicero_123> linux acts like my cd rom is a hd and the hd that i store all my files shows as an icon but cant be found
<mefisto__> |MrJigsaw|: then you can just "sudo mount -a" and it should mount whatever you have in fstab
<cicero_123> |MrJigsaw|:  i will try the sudo mout -a.
<|MrJigsaw|> i just did that
<|MrJigsaw|> But how can i check if i mounted the drives as i should ?
<Agent_bob> mount
<cicero_123> is confused.
<Agent_bob> mount <<< will list what's mounted where and how
 * cicero_123 goes to the corner... and has some coffee...
<nosrednaekim> cicero_123➜ |MrJigsaw| is not trying to help you.... he has his own problem which is similar to yours
<nosrednaekim> cicero_123➜ but we are trying to help both of you, which can get confusing :)
<mefisto__> and probably too many voices trying to help is confusing to :P
<cicero_123> sorry. sometimes when i wake up, i dont quite overcome the pain, and dont focus very well. (chronic pain from a car wreck--but i am moblie and my brain works a lot of the time... :)
<sub[t]rnl> though quite entertaining...
 * sub[t]rnl sips coffee
<mefisto__> his pain entertains you?
<Agent_bob> pain != frustration
<sub[t]rnl> heh
<|MrJigsaw|> hmm..
<|MrJigsaw|> i just hope theyre all mounted now ;|
<sub[t]rnl> Agent_bob➜ remember when I was trying to capture $5 through $9 and we put together the $@ | cut?
<sub[t]rnl> Agent_bob➜ i forgot all about 	shift	.. shift 4
<Agent_bob> sub[t]rnl don't tell me i did that.     shift 4 ;blah="$*"
<sub[t]rnl> bam
<MrJigsaw> uhm one more question. i need to put acpi=off and noapic in grub boot manager thingy, how do i do it ?
<Agent_bob> but like i said yestergo the cleanest is still probably an array   seeing that you lose nothing that way
<sub[t]rnl> in your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MrJigsaw> my kubuntu wont boot up if i dont have those in it....
<sub[t]rnl> Agent_bob➜ aye
<MrJigsaw> sub[t]rnl:  i get that.. but where in it.. :/ ?
<sub[t]rnl> in your kernel boot line
<sub[t]rnl> do 	grep ^kernel /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sub[t]rnl> so you know what the line looks like
<Agent_bob> sub[t]rnl and i did think of shift yestergo,  but "bird atmoshperic conditions" shot my  modem.   down until just a little while ago
<sub[t]rnl> Agent_bob➜ ugh
<MrJigsaw> sub[t]rnl: should i do the same as when i boot normally. seperate them with '--' ?
<mefisto__> if you also put it in the line: # defoptions=    it will keep that setting when upgrades happen too
<gundam_rx78nt1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
 * Arwen is listening to Captain Planet Opening Theme by Phil Collins on Captain Planet [Amarok]
 * nosrednaekim is listening to You're Pitiful by "Weird Al" Yankovic on Poodle Hat [Amarok]
 * sub[t]rnl face palms
<MrJigsaw> it says i aint got the right to edit in menu.lst
<Agent_bob> root does
<nosrednaekim> MrJigsaw➜ kdesudo
<mefisto__> MrJigsaw: sudo at the start of the command
<MrJigsaw> How do i make kate root? :D
<MrJigsaw> Im logged in as root mefisto__
<Agent_bob> kdesu kate
<nosrednaekim> answered before you asked... beat that everyone ^_^
<Agent_bob> you are logged in as root ?      don't
<sub[t]rnl> +1 nosrednaekim
<MrJigsaw> Yes i am..
<MrJigsaw> + i cant use kdesu kate
<MrJigsaw> it gives me errors
<mefisto__> are you sure you're logged in as root?
<MrJigsaw> 100%
<gundam_rx78nt1> I got an nvidia 7600 graphics card installed.  I installed the restricted drivers but my card on the glx screen savers starts to become choppy.
<MrJigsaw> in konsole i am
<gundam_rx78nt1> I ran glxgears and here is my output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55795/
<nosrednaekim> MrJigsaw➜ well, log out, you can't run graphical apps from a root konsole
<MrJigsaw> su root
<gundam_rx78nt1> can someone help?>
<MrJigsaw> how do i log out ?
<Agent_bob> that's not logged in.
<sub[t]rnl> exit
<BluesKaj> this may be off topic but it soon won't be . I hope Linux is ready for these new drives http://www.techspot.com/news/28984-Panasonic-announces-ship-date-for-32GB-SDHC-card.html
<Agent_bob> that's a root shell in a terminal.     != login
<nosrednaekim> gundam_rx78nt1➜ glxinfo would be a bit more useful...
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj➜ why wouldn't it be?
<MrJigsaw> Okay Agent_bob...
<MrJigsaw> it still wont let me edit in menu.lst ;S
<Agent_bob> MrJigsaw also you should never use plain su    use   su -     because it makes it the equievelant of a root login shell   i.e. full root environment.       sudo -i   is the same as  sudo su -
<flipstar> hi all, how can i clone my root partition? is 'cp -r -p' enough ?
<gundam_rx78nt1> nosrednaekim: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55796/ here is the output of glxinfo.
<Agent_bob> flipstar not unless they have fixed some bugs in cp   cp -a --one-file-system
<nosrednaekim> gundam_rx78nt1➜ thaks
<Agent_bob> flipstar i like tar better though.
<flipstar> Agent_bob: so 'cp -a --one-file-system' is the right option for that ?
<Agent_bob> flipstar yeah.  also if it's a bite for bite clone.   dd if=/dev/hda1 of=location_of_clone
<flipstar> theres no need for tar since it goes directly from on disc to antother :)
<gundam_rx78nt1> is that big update push that was released last night break anything?  I want to know before I accept the changes...
<flipstar> great thx Agent_bob
<Agent_bob> flipstar np
<nosrednaekim> gundam_rx78nt1➜ that looks good...
 * cicero_123 meanders back  into the fray after some coffee... i guess using dolphin in root to tinker around isnt a good thing... my cd rom wont respond and hdc1 has a mountpoint called <mountpoint> that doesnt exist on the disk and the fs type is set to auto, but cant mount. how do i undo the damage?
<Agent_bob> flipstar note that hda1 is example only.   can be whole disk if they are the same size  or partition or what ever.
<sourcemaker> I have removed vmware-player and now installed vmware-server... Module vmnet is not loaded.  Please verify that it is loaded beforerunning this script.
<sourcemaker> what's wrong?
<gundam_rx78nt1> noserednaekim: so what should I do?  Remove the drivers and install them manually after I remove all config files?
<nosrednaekim> cicero_123➜ change that <mountoint> to /media/hdc1
<flipstar> yes i know that, thanks anyway Agent_bob .. btw it also copies permissions and sow ?
<nosrednaekim> gundam_rx78nt1➜ no... that won;t do any good, thats as good of results you are going to be getting.
<cicero_123> nosrednaekim: k. what is the command?
<gundam_rx78nt1> sourcemaker: the problem is with one of the files for the vmnet module.
<gundam_rx78nt1> I found the fix for it on the vmware website.
<Agent_bob> flipstar dd is bite for bite.    cp -a is copy and preserve links and owner/perms
<Agent_bob> flipstar tar will preserve links and perms too
<mefisto__> cicero_123: kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<nosrednaekim> cicero_123➜ uhh where is it saying the <mountpoint> stuff?
<cicero_123> in kinfo
<nosrednaekim> mefisto__➜ please... i'm handling him....no need giving confusing commands...
<gundam_rx78nt1> nosrednaekim: I had it working smoothly up until I updated some stuff.
<||arifaX> anytime I use aticonfig --swap-monitor on my big desktop I get an exception error. is this a known problem?
<nosrednaekim> cicero_123➜ go to systemsettings->advanced->disks and partioning and change it there
<Agent_bob> what dd does that cp and tar dont do is copy free space and system inodes
<Agent_bob> @ flipstar
<flipstar> hm no need for that..i'll use cp -a then :)
<Agent_bob> system inodes = superblocks file allocation tables mbr's etc...
<Agent_bob> flipstar yeah cp -a --one-file-system /source /destination
<flipstar> guess it will also work when i chroot and update grub ..
<gundam_rx78nt1> be back later on.  Got to take care of the pooch.
<manuel__> could somebody help me please, i get my laptop frozen randomly on kde
<manuel__> when i open my laptop, it shows a message saying "laptop lid is closed nothing to do"
<blekos> hello,i mad a back with tar, and when i tried to restore from tar  after it made a few extractions I got a message something like "extract denied"
<Agent_bob> flipstar if you plan on booting the new location you'll have to update the boot loader and the fstab
<manuel__> have someone had a simular problem???
<flipstar> yes .. know that .. thx Agent_bob
<nosrednaekim> blekos➜ did you tar it with sudo?
<Agent_bob> manuel__ lid switch issues.   yes manuel__.  but i don't have a fix for you.
<MrJigsaw> How come when i try to delete files, it just opens progress dialog and stays at 0%
<vscott> Can anyone help me with setting up my proftpd
<vscott> I am getting rejected by my other server
<blekos> yes
<nosrednaekim> MrJigsaw➜ how big are the files?
<blekos> i had done sudo su
<nosrednaekim> blekos➜ then untar with sudo
<blekos> but when i copy it back to my system i had sudo su again
* ryanakca changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 | Tutorials Day logs at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KTD | The Flash plugin installation is currently broken
<vscott> Can someone help with proftpd
<cicero_123>  woohoo! it worked
<Arwen> is it normal for KNetworkManager to say "no connection"?
<nosrednaekim> Arwen➜anything can happen to knetworkmanager;)
<Arwen> heh
<Arwen> can I turn it off? seems like a waste if I only use Ethernet
<cicero_123> nosrednaekim: thanx. :) i appreciate the help.
<nosrednaekim> cicero_123➜ glad that worked
<nosrednaekim> Arwen➜ sure, right click, quit, and tell it not to start again
<Arwen> ok
<cicero_123> nosrednaekim: now all i have to do is figure out how to restore the cd-rom.
<Arwen> and that speaker icon for kmix is really ugly :-)
<Radly> Barack Obama voted FOR the Patriot Act, more funding for America's aggression in Iraq, and every increased spending measure he could get his lying articulate hands on. Hmmm lets add some more contradictions and exposed lies...... In the NH debate, he called for going into Pakistan. In many speaches he has advocated going into Africa for peacekeeping. (Sounds like that would be worse than Vietnam!)
<Radly> Oh yeah!!! THAT WILL REALLY HEAL AMERICA. Keep on believing it Obamatards. You all will be sorry, as Barack Hussein Obama is no better than Clinton or Edwards.
<hola> sameones know how to convert dvd5 in divx
<nosrednaekim> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<nosrednaekim> !transcode | hola
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about transcode - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Arwen> Obama? bah, it's all about Ron Paul. That aside, transcode isn't the greatest tool.
<hola> nosrednaekim: ?
<nosrednaekim> yeah... thought there was a little bot-bite about that
<Arwen> hola, to DivX? You want DivX Linux Edition (somewhere on divx.com)
<Arwen> you probably need to decode to uncompressed video using ffmpeg or something first
<vscott> Anyone know how to fix socket operation fatel errors
<hola> Arwen: yes, i would like to onvert dvd into divx
<Arwen> you need http://labs.divx.com/DivXLinuxCodec
<Arwen> instructions should be on the page
<Ryu010> hello?
<nosrednaekim> hey Ryu010
<Arwen> !hello
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Ryu010> hows it going in here?
<mefisto__> Arwen: what do you not like about transcode? what do you use instead? mencoder?
<nosrednaekim> Ryu010➜ good :)
<Arwen> mefisto__, I use Windows for encoding because AviSynth only runs there. I dislike transcode because it's really just ffmpeg repackaged.
<mefisto__> Arwen: so what's wrong with ffmpeg?
<hola> Arwen: thk. is it only a codec or it it a program
<Arwen> it's not AviSytnh
<Arwen> hola, it's both
<Arwen> mefisto__, very limited filtering
<mefisto__> Arwen: you mean as in using filters when encoding?
<Arwen> yes, like deinterlacing, overlays, splices, resizing, etc
<Arwen> and it doesn't have AviSynth's scripting syntax
<mefisto__> Arwen: sounds like you're quite used to avisynth
<Arwen> it's the only video editor I'd ever consider using
<mefisto__> lol
 * mefisto__ is transcode-ing right now
<Arwen> I also don't like transcode because it depends on GTK 1.2 for some reason
<blekos> the message i get from tar is tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<twosouls82> how do I preserve file permissions for files from /etc/skel?
<arcticpenguin380> did i make a mistake switching to JFS
<crimsun> twosouls82: how are you transferring them?  Permissions should be preserved.  Do you have a non-standard umask?
<hola> Arwen: sorry...have you tried it?
<Arwen> hola, nope. I just know that's the only DivX encoder on Linux.
<hola> Arwen: i sked you that becouse i jasted installed it but i dont knoew how to lunch the programm
<twosouls82> crimsun: I made the files in there more secure and added some more defaults for our foundation, the /etc/skel has been copied by using systemsettings
<Arwen> try typing "divx --help" into a console
<twosouls82> and I haven't changed the umask
<hola> Arwen: i tried but it does not exist
<Arwen> one sec
<crimsun> twosouls82: I don't know systemsettings well (or very much at all); check its implementation.
<twosouls82> even when I use "sudo useradd --create-home <username>" the file ownerships of the files from /etc/skel are not preserved
<Arwen> hola, oh, I see. You have to write the encoder yourself >_>
<twosouls82> seems logical to me btw
<Arwen> lame, ah well...
<twosouls82> but there must be a way to preserve it for specific files
<nosrednaekim> twosouls82➜ if they were preserved, then you'd never own anything in your home DIR
<nosrednaekim> since root is who copies them.
<Arwen> hola, probably this is beyond your skill (it's beyond mine at least). Maybe I could interest you in XviD instead?
<twosouls82> nosrednaekim: that's why I said "seems logical to me btw" =)
<hola> Arwen: which are the differences
<twosouls82> nosrednaekim: do you know how to preserve it for specific files?
<nosrednaekim> twosouls82➜ nooo..... thats just slightly to hard-core for me :)
<Arwen> hola, not much. XviD is a bit higher quality.
<twosouls82> for me to, for now :)
<twosouls82> too*
<copacetic> twosouls82, write a script...?
<yereth> wow KDE4 sucks
<giovanni_home> what's kde4 like?
<yereth> it's like.. nothing else really.. the desktop is bloated
<yereth> less control than gnome even
<hola> Arwen: ok....tell me so
<yereth> kwin is much worse than compiz
<ChaosMachine> is there any 4.0.1 live cds yet?
<giovanni_home> what are desktop effects like?
<yereth> the menu is just plain annoying
<twosouls82> copacetic: I was thinking of that, and I am investigating where to refer to (execute) it.. in such a way that useradd and other applications that add users user it too
<yereth> giovanni_home: desktop effects are so-so.. compiz for kde3 is much better
<yereth> ChaosMachine: dunno.. but you can install kde4 alongside
<giovanni_home> mah... it's a work in progress... I'll wait the next kubuntu version
<giovanni_home> I'm comfortable with kde 3 right now
<yereth> giovanni_home: it's work in progress yes, but since when is a full release rather some kind of a release candidate alpha alpha?
<cicero_123> rehello room. :) where is the dvd-cd burner supposed to be mounted?
<yereth> it's like: let's call it the final release.. maybe people will try it!
<nosrednaekim> yereth➜ yes,you can change the menu
<cellofellow> hi. I hope I'm not unwelcome as an Ubuntu user with a non-GNOME-specific problem.
<nosrednaekim> cicero_123➜ well, burners are not mounted
<giovanni_home> yereth: they chose to release a final version so as to have more (beta)-tester
<Arwen> hola, apt-get install mencoder + this guide (http://f0rked.com/projects/simplerip). It's crude, but about as good as you'll get.
<yereth> nosrednaekim: well, I tried to change a bunch of stuff, but I got a black screen
<nosrednaekim> cellofellow➜ depends on the problem
<cicero_123> nosrednaekim: how do i active it?
<yereth> giovanni_home: I know, but really, on the website they pretended it was amazing.. not even close
<giovanni_home> but you are not forced to use it :) yereth
<yereth> I know, I'm just worried for the future of KDE
<oloughlin75> I am trying to get myswl working and am getting this error: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<yereth> getting another gnome, but worse
<cellofellow> nosrednaekim: I have some MP3 files that I've ripped and now I cannot tag them so my MP3 player can read the tags. It's rather picky about them for some reason. I've tried EasyTag and id3tag. None work. What's a better way?
<cellofellow> It'd be nice if the tagger supports images.
<giovanni_home> don't worry... it's gonna be better
<nosrednaekim> cellofellow➜ no idea...
<yereth> hope so
<yereth> first, let the digikam fix the rotation of images in the viewer :P
<nosrednaekim> yereth➜ underneath, it is an amazing improvement
<yereth> digikam team*
<cellofellow> This players' one of those designed for Windows Media Player, so I blame M$ for my problems.
<giovanni_home> however we should admin than windows vista is ahead as far as desktop effects are concerned
<yereth> nosrednaekim: I'm sure.. what was the gui thing called again? something like QT
<giovanni_home> we should admit, sorry
<yereth> giovanni_home: ow come on, Vista is bloated and ugly
<giovanni_home> ahah :)
 * cellofellow agrees
<yereth> OSX rules all
<nosrednaekim> yereth➜ yeah, they switched to qt4 form qt3
<yereth> right
<hola> Arwen: thaks ciao
<yereth> that was it
 * Arwen thinks desktop effects are silly
 * cicero_123 pipes up--> bloated, ugly, and slowwwwww
<yereth> Arwen: Apple invented *useful* desktop effects
<giovanni_home> but they have desktop effects since a year ago... we have kde4 now, in beta state
<yereth> such as getting an all window overview
<Arwen> yereth, no such thing
<dan> hi ;)
<giovanni_home> OSX is not the right choice... it depends to closely on microsoftoz
<Arwen> anything they've done with shiny 3d accel could be done in 2d too
<dan> Need help with service menu menu
<yereth> Arwen: get back to your console.. hit ctrl-alt-f1 I dare you and do everything from there :P
<Arwen> I am... lol
<Arwen> irssi in a screen
<yereth> Arwen: I use irssi in a screen as well
<yereth> Arwen: but also desktop apps
<Arwen> no, but really, 3d acceleration is a bad idea at this point seeing as many chips (ATI!) are very unstable with 3d
<miladen> Ey guys, how do i run a .deb file on my desktop?
<Arwen> miladen, dpkg -i blah.deb
<nosrednaekim> miladen➜ right click and tell it to install with gdebi
<yereth> Arwen: you mean drivers suck?
<Arwen> yeah
<giovanni_home> miladen: deb file are meant to be installed, not executed
<Arwen> a lot
<yereth> Arwen: buy nvidia :)
<Arwen> zzz, still proprietary
<Arwen> and Intel = no games at all
<yereth> but much better
<copacetic> I make 3D graphics in a shell.
<Arwen> :-P, nothing like directfb
<yereth> join #freaks
<giovanni_home> what's that shit of directfb copacetic
<copacetic> No, I make it in Vi.
<copacetic> I make movies in emacs though.
<giovanni_home> I cook with emacs
<yereth> lol
<yereth> I cook emacs
<giovanni_home> and watch porno movies
<copacetic> emacs is very versatile.
<yereth> but no one wants to eat it
<miladen> is there an easy command telling it to install all needed packages or do i have to list them myself?
<yereth> emacs > notepad
<yereth> ;)
<copacetic> sudo apt-get install *
<yereth> lol
<yereth> don't do that, miladen
<dan> System menu menu, not service menu menu ;)
<hydrogen> mm
<giovanni_home> I'm not using emacs recently... I've switched to kate... and I use vi in console because is the fastest editor
<copacetic> mary-kate?
<yereth> kate is sexy
<miladen> yereth what then?
<hydrogen> I think installing the "emacs" package is equivilent to apt-get install *
<yereth> miladen: needed packages for what?
<copacetic> Haha @ hydrogen
<cicero_123> how do i get my dvd/cd burner-player to play cd's?
<miladen> i wanna install an app that requires 6 other packages ex.
<yereth> cicero_123: insert them first
<miladen> how do i get it to install all of them?
<miladen> stuff like sun-java.jre
<stevarino> hi, how can i install the nvidia drivers? everytime i run nvidia-xconfig i get a module nvidia not found error. i have nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel
<copacetic> cicero_123, Put in a CD and fireup xmms.
<giovanni_home> stevarino: try envy
<yereth> miladen: just do apt-get install <needed-package> and it auto installs the rest
<miladen> no it doesnt yereth
<yereth> miladen: ah.. you can use automatix2 for stuff like java.. google for automatix
<cicero_123> yes. i have. when i first installed linux (about 4 days now) i was fiddling around in root with dolphin, (which i now know is not a good thing) and now it doesnt play.
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> using automatix
<hydrogen> will eat your babies
<yereth> lol
<giovanni_home> miladen: do apt-cache search <what you want> , then install the packages you want with sudo apt-get install
<hydrogen> and kill your herds of cattle
<yereth> hydrogen: you have a better suggeston?
<copacetic> cicero_123, What does it do?
<hydrogen> and probably destroy your crops
<hydrogen> install java..?
<copacetic> Does it give an error message?
<copacetic> Volume?
<copacetic> What?
<giovanni_home> moreover automatix rapes your sister
<nareshov> o_o
<stevarino> giovanni_home: thanks, i thought envy was abandoned and unsafe, but it looks like i was wrong :)
<yereth> what's directfb anyway?
<copacetic> direct frame buffer
<yereth> anyone using it?
<giovanni_home> yereth: it's a useless piece of software
<yereth> giovanni_home: sounds good
<giovanni_home> ahaha
<copacetic> yereth, To be honest, I don't even think the developers use it.
<cicero_123> copacetic: the kde daemon comes up and asks what i want to do. open window, copy cd, or do nothing. if i type open window i get a permission denied
<yereth> copacetic: so it's just for the nurd's enjoyment, lacking social life..?
<oloughlin75> hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000?
<cicero_123> yeah. sometimes if i try to open it in dolphin
<copacetic> cicero_123, Learn how to use a console and sudo then. :D
<yereth> dolphin sucks
<giovanni_home> dolphin is good
<giovanni_home> simpler than konqueroz
<copacetic> Walrus > Dolphin
<yereth> whale > walrus
<stevarino> giovanni_home: do i need to install something to use deb's? ark is throwing errors at me
<copacetic> pwnt
<cicero_123> i am learning. this is my 5th day with linux/kubunt
<yereth> ;)
<cicero_123> u
<giovanni_home> konqueroz is getting bad... it doesn't open correctly a lot of websites
<nareshov> stevarino: use "ar"
<copacetic> stevarino, sudo dpkg -i blahblah.deb
<giovanni_home> stevarino: to use what?
<giovanni_home> :)
<yereth> giovanni_home: ... dolphin is not a web browser..?
<yereth> :)
<cicero_123> i am learning what not to do. i need to re-enale the dvd/cd burner/player
<yereth> does dolphin fish?
<stevarino> giovanni_home: oh, i d/l the deb for envy, but ark is trying to open it by default and is failing wonderfully
<copacetic> They fly-fish :D
<Arwen> dolphin doesn't have a delete option in the context menu...
<giovanni_home> I meant that konqueror isn't even good as browser anymore
<Arwen> stevarino, NO ENVY
<yereth> giovanni_home: even? it's still a great everything-browser
<giovanni_home> stevarino: dpkg --force-all-and-more -i envy*deb
<stevarino> Arwen: ? is there another method for nvidia?
<Arwen> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Arwen> yes, there is
<Arwen> it's called "installing it"
<nareshov> fish works on dolphin
<yereth> you can just install nvidia-glx
<yereth> nareshov: good
<copacetic> nvidia is trash.
<cicero_123> is there a cosole command that will undo the damage that i did in root with dolphin and remount--reënable or whatever it needs to do to work again?
<yereth> ugh.. dolphin doesn't show a location-toolbar by default.. smells like gnome
<nosrednaekim> yereth➜ you can get it back :)
<copacetic> cicero_123, Just hit the undo key on your keyboard.
<cicero_123> :/
<yereth> nosrednaekim: I know, I just don't like where it's heading
<copacetic> cicero_123, This isn't paint or word processor. If you mess something up while using root you can't just undo it. :D
<Arwen> it has no tree view...
<nosrednaekim> yereth➜ I understand, and I don'treally like dolphin either.
<copacetic> You can fix it, but you can't undo it.
<yereth> lol
<nosrednaekim> Arwen➜ yeah, it does
<yereth> "the process for fish://... protocol died unexpectedly
<yereth> "
<Arwen> where?
<yereth> nosrednaekim: back to konqueror :P
<Liono> http://pastebin.com/m25181e43      need help is setting a net cafe
<stevarino> Arwen: heh thanks
<stevarino> i remember envy leaving a bad taste in my mouth last time
<stevarino> speaking of...
<giovanni_home> yereth: dolphin is for people who like simple things
<nareshov> ya
<yereth> giovanni_home: install gnome then :P
<giovanni_home> yereth: it's ugly for me
<copacetic> Pfft, konqueror is for wimps.
<copacetic> Real men use Lynx.
<Arwen> nosrednaekim, where?
<intelikey> copacetic elinks
<yereth> copacetic: does lynx brows my filesystem?
<copacetic> Yes.
<yereth> browse*
<giovanni_home> real men don't even use the computers, they surf the internet speaking on the phone like a modem
<oloughlin75> im going to kill amarok if it currupts my wma's again
 * hydrogen likes dolphin
<Arwen> wma?
<yereth> copacetic: real man cut wood and hunt deers.. so stfu :)
<Arwen> why?
<copacetic> Hahahahah @ giovanni_home
<hydrogen> real men don't hang out in irc chat
<giovanni_home> ahah
<hydrogen> I think is what yereth is saying
<copacetic> Real men know deers isn't a word >_>
<oloughlin75> just because arwen
<nareshov> :P
<hydrogen> real men have penises
<copacetic> pwnt
<hydrogen> and with that, I'm going to get dinner
<yereth> I'm dutch.. shoot me :)
<cicero_123> copacetic: i know. that is why i am thinking of reinstalling kubuntu.
<theunixgeek> How can I make a link to my home folder and other devices on my desktop without the little arrow thingy that represents links?
<copacetic> You should know, you're a unix geek. :D
<yereth> so a question for the 'pussies': where can I find cool widgets?
<giovanni_home> hydrogen: you eat with your penis?
<yereth> or directly from ....
<yereth> nm
<NickPresta> sigh. real men use a magnetized needle and a steady hand. http://xkcd.com/378/
<cicero_123> copacetic: i really like kubuntu. it is a whole lot better than win2k and makes more sense than vista. but i was goofing around when i first installed it, and think i can fix the damage that i did in root. i just need to get the burner/player to be enabled and mounted or whatever its setting should be instead of <mountpoint> to nowhere.
<theunixgeek> copacetic: I've been using GNOME a lot; I've only been really messing around with KDE recently and I'm liking it. I'm looking for some gconf-edit like thing that lets me put device icons on the desktop
<copacetic> mount /media/cdrom
<yereth> so where do I find cool screenlets?
<giovanni_home> w berlusconi
<NickPresta> yereth, from the screenlets website. They have a few goodies. kde-look.org may have some too
<Arwen> is there a way to get kde to automount removabke storage media?
<giovanni_home> Arwen: should be so out of the box
<oloughlin75> theunixgeek: Right click on the open desktop -> configure desktop -> behavior -> device icons tab
<yereth> NickPresta: cheers
<cicero_123> keen. cdrom even if it is also a dvd and cd burner?
<Arwen> giovanni_home, pops a stupid dialog actually
<giovanni_home> yes... is that that boring? :) just choose mount
<Arwen> not acceptable when using a fullscreen konsole
<copacetic> oloughlin75, he already left :D
<oloughlin75> wooo amarok didnt currupt the files! it only took it 5 mins to change track info on a cd
<oloughlin75> lol
<giovanni_home> oloughlin75: try s-vista
<copacetic> I'm trying to decide what I like better, bitchx or irssi.
<yereth> amarok rules
<yereth> best music player ever
<copacetic> I think irssi is taking the lead.
<oloughlin75> s-vista?
<Vermux> yeah1!
<Vermux> and Im back
<nosrednaekim> yereth➜ queue a "amarok 2 sucks"  report ;)
<giovanni_home> oloughlin75: vista
<yereth> nosrednaekim: does it?
<copacetic> yereth, I'm old school. I think xmms or audacious is the best.
<giovanni_home> copacetic: noooooo
<oloughlin75> giovanni_home: I still use it quite a bit :)
<nosrednaekim> yereth➜ its more like WMP
<mefisto__> is there an amarok 2 in repos?
<oloughlin75> uglier?
<yereth> nosrednaekim: :( I'll stick with kde3
<giovanni_home> xmms is gtk0.3
<Vermux> yeah, and Im back with a big problem, but I will share it tomorrow
<copacetic> True, but amarok is...blah
<Vermux> so be ready
<copacetic> It's too big and windows-like.
<yereth> I remember there was this advanced theme manager for kde3
<nosrednaekim> mefisto__➜ don't think so...
<yereth> any idea what it's called?
<giovanni_home> oloughlin75: I sometimes use vista... and often get BSOD
<nosrednaekim> yereth➜ theme manager?
<intelikey> so DTV in the US is going to force thousands of people to buy new hardware or loose all telivision service.    bend ofer america.      again!
<oloughlin75> iv never had a BSOD in it
<yereth> nosrednaekim: I think not
<oloughlin75> linux is mor eproblematic -- err easier to break
<theunixgeek> Kubuntu and Ubuntu are, like, so far apart from each other....
<copacetic> theunixgeek, Not really.
<nosrednaekim> yereth➜ I mean... whats a theme manager? besides the one in kcontrol/systemsetting?
<oloughlin75> just the looks
<giovanni_home> copacetic: try vlc
<cicero_123> copacetic: keen. i now have a dvd icon on my desktop, but instead of playing when i double click it it opens in dolphin.
<copacetic> vlc is ok for a movie player.
<copacetic> Not so much for a music player.
<Arwen> intelikey, you know what? upgrades happen, so...
<theunixgeek> copacetic: well, Kubuntu couldn't really be renamed to Ubuntu KDE Edition because of all the different apps in them.
<yereth> nosrednaekim: yes something different.. I'm kind of looking for a nicer desktop for kde3
<giovanni_home> cicero_123: open vlc for that sort of things
<cicero_123> k
<giovanni_home> cicero_123: don't click on the icon
<copacetic> cicero_123, right click -> open with
<intelikey> Arwen do i get kissed too ?
<nosrednaekim> yereth➜ try out the Domino theme
<oloughlin75> woah -- it looks like i cant use xmms for more than a playlist
<nosrednaekim> yeah XMMS is pretty functionless
<nosrednaekim> Exaile is nice (if gtk)
<copacetic> How is it functionless?
<nosrednaekim> just playlists..
<hsn_> kubuntu has fix for local root exploit?
<yereth> nosrednaekim: what's that?
<copacetic> Just because it doesn't have album pictures, popups all over, and is low on resources?
<cicero_123> my multimedia choices appear to be amarok, k3b, kaffeine, or kmix
<copacetic> kmix?!
<nosrednaekim> yereth➜ a MAC os X looking theme
<jlr4u> I lost my knetworkmanager and it does nothing when I try to open it. If you google "knetworkmanager does nothing" there are a lot of other folks with the same problem.
<MrJigsaw> How can i edit in grub's menu.lst ?
<nosrednaekim> copacetic➜ hey.. I didn't say it wasn't nice for its purposes, but it can NOT compare to amarok in features
<yereth> nosrednaekim: sounds nice
<oloughlin75> copacetic: use it to manage more than 100 songs  and youll see what i was saying
<MrJigsaw> When i open it en kate it says access denied..
<giovanni_home> copacetic: don't use xmms... we must abandon old gtk1.2 apps
<MrJigsaw> open it ind*
<copacetic> In "useless" features. :D
<oloughlin75> MrJigsaw: sudo kate /file/
<nosrednaekim> MrJigsaw➜ "kdesudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<yereth> nosrednaekim: you have a link?
<mefisto__> MrJigsaw: no, don't use sudo
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75➜ please use kdesudo with graphical apps
<copacetic> I've always had trouble getting radio stations to play in Amarok too.
<copacetic> Which works fine in xmms.
<oloughlin75> :/ still learning. Is there a specific reason?
<MrJigsaw> What then mefisto__?
<intelikey> Arwen "you know what? upgrades happen, so..."    only to people stupid enough to buy the new junk. which is not one bit better than the old junk. which was worth $0 then and even less now.       but i'm OT so i'll stop now.
<mefisto__> see nosrednaekim's instructions
<nosrednaekim> !kdesudo | oloughlin75
<ubotu> oloughlin75: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<copacetic> Nonsense, I use sudo all the time.
<cicero_123> what is the default dvd player?
<copacetic> Not for running programs though...
<mefisto__> copacetic: follow that link. it's not nonsense
<nosrednaekim> cicero_123➜ kaffiene
<Arwen> cicero_123, kaffeiene
<copacetic> xine or vlc - best for playing videos
<nosrednaekim> yereth➜ http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=42804
<giovanni_home> ubuntu: if you're typing in a console you can use sudo with graphical apps...
<cicero_123> thanx. :)  everything works now, and i can be free of ms
<giovanni_home> ubotu:  if you're typing in a console you can use sudo with graphical apps...
<nosrednaekim> yereth➜ you can probably find a deb somewhere as well
<mefisto__> giovanni_home: ubuto is a bot
<yereth> stop typing, I'm trying to select a line
<giovanni_home> ahah
<copacetic> type type
<giovanni_home> it's just said me it's not intelligent
<cicero_123> 5th day of linux/kubuntu. thanx all. :) have a good day.
<yereth> :P
<nosrednaekim> cicero_123➜ cheers!
<nosrednaekim> yereth➜ lol
 * Arwen has no desire to be "freed of ms"
<intelikey> giovanni_home you should not use sudo with graphical apps.
<giovanni_home> why intelikey
<yereth> nosrednaekim: configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<copacetic> I never use to like MS, but now I despise them after what they did with OLPC.
<nosrednaekim> yereth➜ like I said.... find a deb ;)
<yereth> eheheh
<intelikey> giovanni_home cause it's not made for them.   if you want to be in here asking us how to streighten out what it messes up,  then go ahead.
<yereth> nosrednaekim: ugh.. i386
<giovanni_home> intelikey: kdesu is slower
<oloughlin75> gmail looks so fugly in konquerer
<copacetic> Why would you use sudo to run a graphical app in the first place?
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75➜ well, congrats on getting it to work in the first place
<giovanni_home> intelikey: I've been using sudo in console for years without problems
<intelikey> giovanni_home so use what ever you want.    but don't come crying to me that you can no longer login as user or that blah wont run anymore.
<giovanni_home> intelikey: don't worry about that
<intelikey> console != X-apps
<giovanni_home> intelikey: I mean graphical apps in console
<mefisto__> giovanni_home:  http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo explains
<copacetic> curses?
<yereth> nosrednaekim: oops.. forgot build-essentials
<oloughlin75> that site says you cant sudo kate, but you can
<yereth> nosrednaekim: didn't compile stuff for a while
<Angelus> guys
<oloughlin75> I got a question for the next time I mess up xorg... how do you delete it/rename it? It always warns me about token xorg and conf or something and rename doesnt work
<Angelus> why is konqeuror displaying some of the fonts incomplete?
<copacetic> Because konqueror is terrible.
<Dragnslcr> oloughlin75- sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<giovanni_home> sudo kate works for me
<Angelus> other then that copacetic?
<coreymon77> giovanni_home: wowowowow
<Angelus> giovanni_home:  kdesu no sudo
<coreymon77> giovanni_home: never use sudo for graphical applications
<oloughlin75> rename doesnt work?
<Dragnslcr> Or cp instead of mv if you want to make a copy
<intelikey> !worksforme | giovanni_home
<ubotu> giovanni_home: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Angelus> yeah
<Dragnslcr> oloughlin75- the shell command to rename a file is mv
<copacetic> do not mv xorg.conf
<oloughlin75> oo
<coreymon77> giovanni_home: always use kdesu
<copacetic> That's stupid.
<Angelus> lol
<giovanni_home> hey guys... you're bothering me... I understood, but I'll keep using sudo... kdesu is slower
<coreymon77> giovanni_home: alright then, dont say we didnt warn you
<Dragnslcr> copacetic- well, the assumption is that you would then replace it with another xorg.conf file
<oloughlin75> copacetic: for the next time i mess up xorg and cant figure out how to delete the bad one and rename the backup
<Angelus> come on guys
<Angelus> no need to kill him for that stupid line :
<Angelus> :P
<intelikey> moreover don't tell others to use it.
<yereth> "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!"
<yereth> any thoughts?
<nosrednaekim> yereth➜ whats this on?
<yereth> already installed xlibs-static-dev
<stevarino> hm, /etc/issue reads "ubuntu 6.06.2 lts" is that normal?
<yereth> nosrednaekim: ./configure at the package
<nosrednaekim> yereth➜ to a apt-get build-dep on the source dir
<intelikey> yereth xorg-dev something maybe
<nosrednaekim> *do
<oloughlin75> Whats a good java IDE for linux?
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75➜ eclipse
<yereth> nosrednaekim: I can build-dep a source dir?
<copacetic> lol @ him using ubuntu 6.06
<oloughlin75> i dont particularly like eclipse
<nosrednaekim> yereth➜ yes, I forget EXACTLY how,but man apt-get should tell you
<copacetic> stevarino, Do you still use rotary phones too?
<intelikey> copacetic 6.6 is LTS still supported offically
<nosrednaekim> copacetic➜ what? its still officially supported
<copacetic> So?
<nosrednaekim> so, its perfectly ok for him to still be using it, and we will support it for another year at least
<intelikey> copacetic so you show your iq by laughing at someone for using it.   that what.
<stevarino> :( i just d/l what the server gave me
<copacetic> How does that show my IQ?
<dsmith_> besides dell laptops, anyone else know of any cheap models that work flawlessly out of box from say Lenovo, HP, Acer for an example?
<denis> hallo
<nosrednaekim> dsmith_➜ acer 5050 works great here.
<yereth> nosrednaekim: build-dep needs a package
<oloughlin75> nothing works out of the box dsmith_
<oloughlin75> :)
<nosrednaekim> yereth➜ oh.... it needs a source deb?
<dsmith_> ok,..
<copacetic> I'm laughing because it's old. Doesn't matter if it's "officially supported." It's still old.
<denis> me f
<yereth> nosrednaekim: it says so
<Arwen> heh
<sub[t]rnl> !ot | copacetic
<ubotu> copacetic: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<denis> sorry
<nosrednaekim> yereth➜ err sorry then ;)
<yereth> sub[t]rnl: official.. lol
<yereth> nosrednaekim: np
<Arwen> so hard to trim down installs with all this stuff being depended on by *-desktop...
<oloughlin75> is there a list of bot commands somewhere?
<nosrednaekim> !bot
<denis> me p.e., I have a problem on this Lenovo 3000 N200
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dsmith_> nosrednaekim: I am looking for some low end laptops to install linux on and sell
<stevarino> hm, this would explain a lot of my troubles
<nosrednaekim> dsmith_➜ well, used thinkpads are nice.
<copacetic> You can install linux on a Compaq Armada.
<dsmith_> R61a?
<copacetic> You could probably find one for $10.
<dsmith_> lol I am talking new
<nosrednaekim> stevarino➜ what would?
<intelikey> dsmith_ most older hardware is supported.
<dsmith_> I have installed on a few laptops already
<denis> I have Kubuntu 7.06 and want to upgrade to 7.10 but it always makes me problems
<dsmith_> intelikey: I know.. :)
<oloughlin75> dsmith_: I have a Gateway MT3422 and the only thing that didnt work OTB was the sound
<dsmith_> denis: BACKUP, then upgrade
<nosrednaekim> dsmith_➜ well, then go intel, best advice I can give for low-end stuff.
<denis> rookie, me
<nosrednaekim> it'll get you away from broadcom, etc
<dsmith_> oloughlin75: thats the problem I have with a panasonic CF-51
<oloughlin75> dsmith_: Never get an ATI card in it!
<denis> there is nothing to backup
<dsmith_> ati, never
<dsmith_> broadcom, never
<denis> it's all-new
<denis> nvidia isn't better
<dsmith_> is so :P
<copacetic> denis, If you're having upgrade problems, just download the newest iso, burn and re-install.
<oloughlin75> dsmith_: Did you try the lastest alsa drivers? My sound needs them, and kubuntu hasnt upgraded them yet
<denis> no, I don think so, but I have another problem, as I already mentionend
<dsmith_> oloughlin75: I dont remember
<denis> I did download the newest iso
<yereth> quite a bitch to compile a package
<copacetic> Then why are you trying to upgrade?
<denis> it said it would be DVD of 7.10
<yereth> so many dependencies
<dsmith_> copacetic: you beat me to saying that :)
<denis> how do I see the version of my system?
<oloughlin75> yereth: Just takes a few minutes :/
<yereth> denis: uname -a
<oloughlin75> and i had to install some random package else i got an error
<intelikey> because the newest iso is old, that is to say there are updates for most of the packages on it.
<denis> thanks
<yereth> erm..
<yereth> that's the kernel :)
<oloughlin75> ?
<intelikey> denis lsb_release -a
<denis> jep
<denis> Linux Laptop 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linu                                                                                                   x
<yereth> oloughlin75: it does
<oloughlin75> i needed gettext and something else
<copacetic> intelikey, I think he was upgrading his entire distro version.
<intelikey> or is it dash in place of underscore
<copacetic> Not app/security updates.
<biovore> those are called dependencies
<denis> 7.10
<denis> isn't that the newest?
<Arwen> yes
<intelikey> yeah that's latest.  and there are losts of updates for it.
<Arwen> we're pretty close to 8.04 iirc
<denis> yes, aroun 154
<denis> d
<dsmith_> lots of lost updated, :P
<denis> so why does it say there is an upgrade?
<denis> btw: I have problems with apt-get update after updating
<oloughlin75> it was released a few months ago
<intelikey> bug in the upgrade notifier ?
<biovore> yup
<dsmith_> biovore: what happened to MD LUG?
<biovore> it always says there is a newer version.. but its always wrong :-P
<denis> it says that it can find the lock file
<oloughlin75> !adeptfix | denis
<ubotu> denis: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<biovore> dsmith_: I do the Capitol College Lug
<dsmith_> ok
<denis> thanks
<yereth> "in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail."
<yereth> now what?
<stevarino> is there a command to upgrade everything to 7.10, cuz this really sucks
<oloughlin75> i had the same problem after updates
<stevarino> i thought apt-get dist-upgrade would do the trick...
<intelikey> biovore that's yet another argument against running the latest rather than the LTS    but  i need not go there.
<biovore> dsmith_: Capitol College in Laurel Maryland 6:00 -> 9 ish  (nea  Powder mill road and parkway
<copacetic> stevarino, sudo gksu "update-manager -c"
<dsmith_> biovore: too far
<copacetic> Hrm, that must be an ubuntu only app
<biovore> kdesu -> gksu
<copacetic> Disregard my comment.
<copacetic> Ah
<denis> when I enter sudo dpkg --configure -a, it asks me to either keep the old files or take the new ones. Whast do I haave to do?
<intelikey> gksudo and kdesudo are also avalable
<stevarino> copacetic: thanks.. i'm burning the dvd of 7.1 now (yes, i had a 6.06 cd iso and a 7.10 dvd iso, i have no clue why either)
<intelikey> denis if everything is working     keep the old ones
<denis> ok
<yereth> hhrmm.. too much whiskeyt
<copacetic> I always keep the old ones. Some apps may depends on them.
<yereth> hence the typo
<copacetic> -s
<denis> thank you, it's working
<intelikey> heh copacetic you very funny man.
<yereth> nosrednaekim: finally, ./configure ran without errors
<copacetic> Hrm, thanks?
<denis> hehe
<copacetic> yereth, Now the hard part :D
<yereth> installed 100MB of dev packs
<nosrednaekim> :)
<copacetic> Getting make to finish without errors.
<luigi> it1
<luigi> it!
<luigi> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<denis> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<denis> ah cool
<yereth> nosrednaekim: so I've run make install... should the theme be in the list now?
<nosrednaekim> yeah... should be
<copacetic> You did sudo make install, correct?
<yereth> copacetic: did so
<Arwen> oh yeah, anyone else here used VisualboyAdvance? It's broken here.
<luigi> #ubuntu-it
#kubuntu 2008-02-13
<oloughlin75> luigi - /join #ubuntu-it
<yereth> nosrednaekim: it's not there
<luigi> tanks
<intelikey> /help
<denis> ok, thanks guys. Now it doesn't show anymore the possibility to upgrade
<luigi> anyone in italian channel!!!
<copacetic> Look and find out.
<denis> I guess you have to learn English ;-)
<Arwen> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=1815 <-- whoa, Photoshop really runs in WINE now? Awesome.
<nosrednaekim> yereth➜ hrm.... you may have to manually add it
<oloughlin75> Any other java ides recommended before i go ahead and install eclipse???/
<intelikey> !ide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ide - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !java
<yereth> nosrednaekim: where did make put it? :/
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<yereth> nosrednaekim: doesn't seem to be in the folder I was in
<nosrednaekim> yereth➜ probably right there in that folder.
<luigi> i've just buy a new pc... i'm going to put ubuntu in. it's better to use 32 or 64 bit version?
<intelikey> guess not.
<oloughlin75> intelikey: I am not looking java
<oloughlin75> for*
<copacetic> Arwen, Use GIMP :D
<intelikey> oloughlin75 didn't say you were.  just looking for a bot listing of ide's
<biovore> luigi: if your asking.. you probably want to use the 32bit version..
<oloughlin75> oh
<Arwen> copacetic, ...no
<Arwen> besides, that was just a statement of disbelief
<luigi> biovore. not at all... i wanna know the real benefit
<Arwen> it used to not work at all
<copacetic> Ah
<biovore> luigi: there really isn't any unless you got more then 4GB of ram
<copacetic> I personally don't like using wine.
<intelikey> wine is wine is not an emulator
<luigi> biovore so, it's better just for the ram!
<biovore> luigi: 64bit has complications when dealing with closed source stuff and things like flash.
<flipstar> biovore: luigi sure there is an advantage in 64bit in some applications..but also disadvantages
<luigi> biovore well, this is my question!
<sara> hello
<yereth> nosrednaekim: what's the extension of a theme?
 * intelikey is ready for a 64 bit system.   he also has trouble with closed source stuff and flash...
<copacetic> I'm off. Ta
<denis> oh, a gril :-)
<denis> äh girl
<nosrednaekim> yereth➜ .kth? or .thm?
<yereth> I see some domino*.so files
<yereth> nosrednaekim: with locate
<nosrednaekim> yereth➜ not them...
<yereth> nosrednaekim: and /usr/share/apps/kstyle/themes/domino.themerc
<nosrednaekim> Tecmi➜ thats the one!
<flipstar> luigi: i still would recommend 32bit since there will be no troubles with some special packages and apps
<sara> I set a friend up with gutsy gibbon on a dual-core machine , everything went fine but a few updates later no sound. He uses onboard soundcard. Is there a way to get ubuntu to reinstall sound drivers?
<nosrednaekim> probaby
<yereth> nosrednaekim: but kcontrol doesn't recognize it as a theme
<MrJigsaw> What client do you guys use for skype @ linux +
<intelikey> sara you don't install drivers  per'se   you insert the kernel module
<sara> thanks
<biovore> sara: probably the intel-HD sound..  One of the kernels dosn't have the drive for it in it for some reason..  You probably got an update that updated the kernel to a version that dosn't have the intel-HD sound driver in it.
<intelikey> sara if it is a propritary module then you'll have to rebuild it for the newer kernel
<sara> ive got homework to do
<sara> .. on how to do the above mentioned
<intelikey> sara otherwise you simply    sudo modprobe snd-<his/her_card_here>    and add the module name to /etc/modules
<oloughlin75> hd-intel is supported by alsa 1.0.15 and 1.0.16... why doesnt ubuntu update to the latest version?
<intelikey> the above mentioned.  would be to recompile it the same way you did the first time.
<intelikey> oloughlin75 heh.  they can't keep up.  it's simple.   if you want to help.   see !support
<gundam_rx78nt1> I'm baaaack!
<sara> thank you
<biovore> sara: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller  <-- if all else fails
<gundam_rx78nt1> Ok, I will ask my question again...
<yereth> nosrednaekim: well, the theme is not there, but I can select a bunch of stuff domino stuff
<gundam_rx78nt1> My glx screen savers are doing split second stop motions like the system is under tremendous load... but it isn't.
<yereth> nosrednaekim: domino style*
<gundam_rx78nt1> what can I do to correct this?
<yereth> time for sleep
<yereth> nn all
<intelikey> enable 3d acceleration
<gundam_rx78nt1> My info: AMD64 3200 Nvidia 7600 w/512MB on the card and 1GB of system memory.
<intelikey> !nv | gundam_rx78nt1
<ubotu> gundam_rx78nt1: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gundam_rx78nt1> It wasn't doing this until I installed Gutsy.
<nosrednaekim> yereth➜ ok...
<oloughlin75> why is it taking so long to download eclipse...
<gundam_rx78nt1> intelikey, I already have the restricted drivers installed.  Thanks for that portion.
<Xavier_Z> gundam_rx78nt1: glxinfo | grep direct
<gundam_rx78nt1> I wouldn't be here asking if I didn't try the forums first.
<intelikey> glxinfo | grep -i acc
<dsmith_> nosrednaekim: ATI in the ACER 5050
<gundam_rx78nt1> Xavier, give me moment.
<nosrednaekim> dsmith_➜ what?
<gundam_rx78nt1> direct rendering: Yes
<dsmith_> nosrednaekim: ATI in the ACER 5050??
<gundam_rx78nt1> GL_SGIX_depth_texture, GL_SGIX_shadow, GL_SUN_slice_accum
<dsmith_> I'll pass
<oloughlin75> dsmith_: Get a dell if you want easy :)
<gundam_rx78nt1>  visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
<dsmith_> haha
<oloughlin75> Do they install crap on it like their windows pcs?
<dsmith_> I/m trying not to go that route
<nosrednaekim> dsmith_➜ yeah... it has an ATI, but its very well supported
<dsmith_> nos
<dsmith_> nosrednaekim: ok
<denis> btw: what do you think about proprietary drivers?
<intelikey> hmmm and it's still choppy ?     sure the cpu is not loaded ?
<dsmith_> oloughlin75: yea, they still install MS office and nortons
<dsmith_> :P
<gundam_rx78nt1> yep. the cpu is currently at 10% load.
<oloughlin75> oh god norton
 * coreymon77 has a macbook
<intelikey> glxgears   see where the cpu goes
<gundam_rx78nt1> brb.
<oloughlin75> i dont get the point of buying osx :/ kde can look the same and is a bit more customizable
<gundam_rx78nt1> approximately 2500 frames and the cpu is spiked.
<oloughlin75> its not like windows that has programs that you may need to run
<gundam_rx78nt1> 100%
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77➜ wave that in our face will you <_<
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: i will
<nosrednaekim> ^_^
<gundam_rx78nt1> 392 fps.
<intelikey> i dont know unless something is bugging out in the screen saver itself
<gundam_rx78nt1> It's happening with all the glx screen savers...
<gundam_rx78nt1> I wonder if I should remove these drivers and install them manually?
<flipstar> btw what is 'knotify4' for ?
<intelikey> dont see it hurting anything.
<oloughlin75> gundam_rx78nt1: be carefull with the nvidia installer -- it can mess up the xorg.conf easily
<nosrednaekim> flipstar➜ making annpoying popups slightly less annoying
<intelikey> and the newest patch at nvidia might help too     or not.
<gundam_rx78nt1> oh, my other question was that I noticed a big update for kde was uploaded last night... has anybody have any problems after the install/update?
<gundam_rx78nt1> 47 updated packages.
<Makuseru> what is a "segmentation fault"?
<oloughlin75> program error
<flipstar> do i need that knotify4 ? if not how could i uninstall ? (its taking much memory, more than usual i think)
<NickPresta> Makuseru, your computer throwing up on the inside :)
<intelikey> l33t way to say it crashed Makuseru
<Liono>  in internet cafe  i was thinking of a system that auto logs internet usability time on server.  employee through the server may allow/disallow internet sharing for each pc. but the record/logs are auto written in the server and  no one could access or edite del those logs except me... possible ?
<gundam_rx78nt1> isn't knotify4 what kubuntu uses to notify you of the updated available?
<Makuseru> i was trying to run a program from the terminal to see why it wouldnt open, but all it told me was "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<flipstar> gundam_rx78nt1: no thats adept_notify or similar
<Level15> heym when I do aptitude search somepkg and i get something like "iB   pkgname  pkgdescriptio", what does that B mean?
<oloughlin75> Makuseru: The program has a major problem :/
<gundam_rx78nt1> mea culpa flipstar.
<Makuseru> stupid blender
<flipstar> np gundam_rx78nt1
<gundam_rx78nt1> :)
<intelikey> Makuseru you can strace <appname>   for more info.  but i don't promice that it will be human readable.
<Makuseru> intelikey: ha, well im trying a reinstall right now, ill try that if this dosnt work
<oloughlin75> wont that just give a ton of memory locations/
<gundam_rx78nt1> now, is there anybody with experience messing with the sensors.conf file?
<NickPresta> Makuseru, I would join the Bender channel and ask them how you should proceed. Providing a trace (via strace as intelikey suggested) is probably a good start.
<NickPresta> s/Bender/Blender/
<gundam_rx78nt1> I want to display my monitoring info on superkaramba monitors in degrees Fahrenheit.
<intelikey> gundam_rx78nt1 not a karamba but http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d167773c2
<oloughlin75> gundam_rx78nt1: : /home/user/.kde/apps/superkaraba
<oloughlin75> eclipse is STILL downloading libs.....
<gundam_rx78nt1> I have the monitors in superkaramba but they display the temperature in degrees C.  I would like them in degrees F.
<oloughlin75> gundam_rx78nt1: : /home/user/.kde/apps/superkaraba edit the weather one
<NickPresta> gundam_rx78nt1, you can edit the Karamba theme.
<BluesKaj> gundam_rx78nt1, just double the C temp subtract 10% and add 32 :)
<sparr_> is there a way to not show hidden files in just one folder?  my home folder, specifically.  in konqueror.  or dolphin (ick)
<gundam_rx78nt1> NickPresta and BluesKaj: where do I do that in this: http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=mc4f0685
<NickPresta> gundam_rx78nt1, http://netdragon.sourceforge.net/ssensors.html "Add the TEMPUNIT parameter to the KARAMBA line in your .theme file to specify the temperature unit. The default is Celsius. To specify Fahrenheit, use TEMPUNIT=F."
<flipstar> gundam_rx78nt1: seems like you dont have lm_sensors installed ..
<flipstar> btw version 3.0.1 is out
<oloughlin75> is there a default unclutter windows command?
<gundam_rx78nt1>  Ok, let me try that.
<coreymon77> oloughlin75: expose? ;)
<oloughlin75> ya, is there a default keystroke for it/.
<coreymon77> oloughlin75: you dont get it
<coreymon77> oloughlin75: notice the ;)
<oloughlin75> the same thing for linux
<oloughlin75> i dont know what its called lol
<coreymon77> oloughlin75: its not the same
<coreymon77> oloughlin75: its called kompose and its not nearly as good
<NickPresta> There is an Expose feature in Compiz(-Fusion) which works very well.
<coreymon77> NickPresta: it cant be the same as the mac os one, thats the original
<oloughlin75> im scared to try compiz again :(
<NickPresta> coreymon77, no of course it isn't the 'original'. However, this is a clone (pretty much) so it works just as well as Expose on the Mac
<coreymon77> NickPresta: well of course it works just as well
<coreymon77> i have to say though
<coreymon77> i do miss virtual desktops on this thing
<intelikey> there's no temp sensor on this box   so it can't get hot!
<flipstar> great idea
<gundam_rx78nt1> NickPresta: it didn't work.  I placed the TEMPUNIT=F in different places in the file and still nothing.
<denis_> I don't know if you consider it as a problem but does anobody know a program/plug-in for firefox to stream mms?
<intelikey> °F
<Arwen> denis_, mplayerplugin might work
<Arwen> assuming you're talking about playback and not broadcast
<BluesKaj> denis_, or vlc
<flipstar> gundam_rx78nt1: did you installed lm-sensors ?
<denis_> ah cool, but I also need the program itself, right?
<gundam_rx78nt1> I found the problem
<denis_> not only the plug-in
<Arwen> yes
<gundam_rx78nt1> the problem is between the monitor and the chair.
<gundam_rx78nt1> doesn't read well.
<Arwen> gundam_rx78nt1, a faulty keyboard?
<intelikey> heh
<intelikey> pebcak
<gundam_rx78nt1> nope Arwen, but good guess.
<gundam_rx78nt1> a little further back.
<Arwen> an unstable desk? :-P
<gundam_rx78nt1> yes, yes that's it. I can't read it well while it's shaking.
<intelikey> °°°°°°°°
<gundam_rx78nt1> I didn't place the TEMPUNIT=F in the karamba line.
<gundam_rx78nt1> Now it's working.
<intelikey> oh.  i don't guess i can man bash if bash is not installed....   anyone remember the inputrc set string to turn that stupid "more like pager affect" off ?
<oloughlin75> how do i make the clock 12 hours?
<intelikey> right click and configure it.
<coreymon77> intelikey: and why exactly is bash not installed
<Liono> can i allow 4 apps to run, some file sharings , a shutdown button on destkopand NONE else on clients.. i mean none.... no right clicks no kmenu. .. nothing. possible?
<intelikey> languages section oloughlin75
<intelikey> coreymon77 ummm cause i dont like bash ?     perl and python are not installed either
<denis_> Arwen, Blueskaj seems like its working...
<flipstar> uhm isnt bash the basic of *ubuntu ?
<biovore> intelikey using csh?
<intelikey> dash
<Arwen> flipstar, no, Linux is.
<Arwen> you can use whatever shell you want
<denis_> nooo, its not
<biovore> a shell is just a program that lunches other programs
<intelikey> shell is a command intrupretor
<denis_> working, that s what I meant
<flipstar> bash is very configureable..i really love my shell :P
<intelikey> yes bash is very bloated, i agree
<denis_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<intelikey> actually i like bash alright.   i just don't have it installed here now.    i like dash better because it's light weight, posix compliant. fast.
<oloughlin75> eclipse is only at 46% downloaded... its been like an hour, whys it taking so long?
<jhutchins> oloughlin75: Bandwidth bottleneck somewhere.
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  admit it - you just like doing things the hard way
 * intelikey admits it
<jhutchins> intelikey: bash is all those things too.
<intelikey> jhutchins light weight ?    i don't think so.
<stevarino> hey all again
<stevarino> i'm installing firmware for the broadcom 4300 network adaptor, its asking me for a firmware location and is providing me with http://xeve.de/down/wl_apsta.o - is this safe?
<Dr_willis> egads it may use a whole.. what? 1 mb? 4 mb? :)
<intelikey> when a simple shell eats 4m of ram,  that's not light.
 * Dr_willis goes back to his timex sinclare with its huge 4k ram expansion!
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> and little calculator roll printer.
<jhutchins> intelikey: Depends what you compare it to I guess.
<BluesKaj> what's the best app for joining avi files together ?
 * Dr_willis wonders if you can cat avi files together.
<biovore> nope you cant..
<NickPresta> Dr_willis, you can actually. i was going to suggest it
<NickPresta> if they are the same format and such, you can, I believe
<biovore> depends on the player
<biovore> end up with 2 headers in a file
<biovore> mplayer will play it :-P
<BluesKaj> I want to make them into one file , not just play them in sequence
<Dr_willis> cat would make them 1 file
<biovore> There are some decent video editing software that work ok..
<BluesKaj> avidemux ?
<Dr_willis> i rarely actually 'edit' video. I just tend to convert it
<NickPresta> Hmm. Avidemux should have a "merge" option
<Dr_willis> avidemux is more of a converter.. it proberly has some basic 3editing stuff
<biovore> yup.. thats what I am thinking..
<BluesKaj> I don't convert it anymore since most avi stuff is divx or xvid
<flipstar> yes avidemux does it if the resolution is the same..
<biovore> there is also open movie editor
<biovore> I use mencoder to convert between formats
<denis_> seems like neither mplayer nor vlc can play an mms
<NickPresta> same. ffmpeg, and mencoder are awesome
<claydoh> kdenlive openmovie editor, LiVES, kino for dv grabbing and editing
<biovore> mms is weird protocol..
<denis_> hmm
<BluesKaj> not converting , just joining 2 files of the same extension (avi )
<oloughlin75> shading is so convenient!
<biovore> avi is just a container for video/audo
<Dr_willis> try cat all ready? ;) it may do it just fine
<denis_> the mplayer plug-in loos good at the beginning
<claydoh> hmm
<flipstar> BluesKaj: use avidemux
<denis_> looks..., sorry
<NickPresta> hmm. Using straight cat, it works but it doesn't show the video length past the "first" movie. It still plays fine though.
<intelikey> cat blah.1 blah.2 > output
<denis_> but when you press the play button it's loading and loading....
<BluesKaj> flipstar, any pointers , how to join 2 files ?
<flipstar> just open the first file then click append ..
<flipstar> in menu
<flipstar> but they have to be similar ..
<sub[t]rnl> BluesKaj➜ i use avimerge
<claydoh> BluesKaj: avimerge -o foo.avi -i foo1.avi foo2.avi
<claydoh> avimerge is part of transcode I think
<sub[t]rnl> yup
<Arwen> 'mencoder -ovc copy -oac copy 1.avi 2.avi -o 3.avi' works too
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d369c5554
<BluesKaj> flipstar, avidemux successfully merged the 2 avi files by appending and copying, then saving
<stevarino> should i even consider using a 64 bit system if i  have less than 2 gigs of ram?
<Arwen> intelikey, that's a, um, interesting script
<flipstar> BluesKaj: great..there also other methods mentioned above
<intelikey> yes you should consider it.  then install the 32 bit.
<BluesKaj> stevarino, that's plenty ... I have 1 G Ram and ran 64 bit successfully
<intelikey> Arwen just a shortening of the command line.
<BluesKaj> stevarino, but the 64 bit is clunky with ati graphics so be warned
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d1c8e6dba <<< daz how i burn iso's to disk  but there are many other ways.
<flipstar> bYe
<the_darkside_986> does anyone know how to make the Home and Computer icons show up on the KDE desktop?
<dystopianray> the_darkside_986: cp /usr/share/apps/kdesktop/unused/* ~/Desktop/
<the_darkside_986> ok cool i'll try that
<the_darkside_986> yeah that seems to have worked. thanks
<Dr_willis> that seems a little... obscoure. :) heh heh
<Dr_willis> then again - i keep those icons in the panel.
<the_darkside_986> i kept trying to make a sym link all day, as well as copy the icon from the taskbar. it never would show...
<dystopianray> kubuntu doesn't install the .desktop files for Home or System by default, but they are still left in /usr/share/apps/kdesktop/unused/ luckily
<dystopianray> so it's easy to just copy them into your Desktop folder
<Dr_willis> there seems to be a trend in getting all these icons OFF the desktop. :)
<Dr_willis> and these old-timer users keep putting them back.
<Dr_willis> Ive seen windows users with what must be 200 icons on their desktop befor
<the_darkside_986> i try to put nothing but application and special folder links on my desktop
<dystopianray> hehe, 200 is ridiculous
<Dr_willis> and they got them 'grouped' to one side or the other... heh
<the_darkside_986> yeah and most of it is probably adware programs they picked up :P
<Dr_willis> do a rearange icon.. and they get mad.
<Dr_willis> 200 icons with 'shortcut to ...' makes them so MUCH more readable!
<Dr_willis> :)
<dystopianray> it's also possible to make konqueror the default file manager rather than dolphin, if you hate dolphin
<anon32> I hate both :-(
<intelikey> two icons on desktop is rediculess to me.
<intelikey> actually > 0 is
<oloughlin75> looks so empty though
<intelikey> put a picture on it
<oloughlin75> i have a great picture
<oloughlin75> still looks like its missing something
<intelikey> what do you do    sit and stair at the blank desktop full of icons ?
<oloughlin75> i dont have any icons on the desktop
<mefisto__> do a screencap of the average windows desktop with 200 icons, and use that
<oloughlin75> lol
<the_darkside_986> i think an animated version of "Alien Night" on an icon-less desktop would be stunning
<intelikey> lol
<sd32> is it nessessary to run a software firewall as well as a hardware firewall?
<nosrednaekim> haha
<oloughlin75> i wish i could set xaos as the background
<sd32> lol
<biovore> not really
<sd32> ok,  thanks
<intelikey> sd32 is it nessessary to have a firewall at all ?
<intelikey> if no ports are open... what's the point ?      just me i guess.
<the_darkside_986> my router has a firewall, even though i kinda turned it off because it was causing connection problems. but i get attempted remote logins sometimes.
<sd32> ihave a router   firewall for my windows machine
<oloughlin75> does kubuntu come with a firewall?
<the_darkside_986> one time while i was installing Sabayon, a dialog came up saying that someone was trying to connect to my PC :0
<intelikey> oloughlin75 linux has firewall capabilities in the kernel   yes.
<intelikey> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<sd32> just wonder why they have firewall   in the repositorys if there  not needed
<the_darkside_986> does anyone here use moblock in *buntu 7.10? i couldn't get it to stop messing up my http browsing to google and other places.
<mefisto__> sd32: someone made them, someone wants them
<CharonP1> hey guys
<intelikey> sd32 "not needed" depends entirely on how you set up your system.     servers kinda need ways to block malicious sites and other unwanted traffic.
<sd32> ohh ok
<sd32> thnaks
<sd32> thanks
<intelikey> !av
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about av - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<the_darkside_986> !moblock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moblock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> i like that page             ^
<oloughlin75> How linux doesnt have a virus problem ^_^
<intelikey> yeah.
<sd32> what about the kernel exploits?
<oloughlin75> nobody actually exploits them
<anon32> they fixed one today actually
<intelikey> there are a few.  they get patched pretty quickly.
<the_darkside_986> yeah i fixed my Ubuntu exploit problem with the novmsplice module
<anon32> oloughlin75, "nobody"?
<oloughlin75> the vast majority dont
<intelikey> splain
<the_darkside_986> scary but luckily i don't have a system that is begging to execute every little thing it sees on the internet. :D
<intelikey> the_darkside_986 maybe we can write you a script to change that       lol
<intelikey> it'll have to be in perl tho   >:]
<the_darkside_986> lol
<Rukus> hi i recently uninstalled xserver-xgl , installed a new ATI graphics driver,, newest from ATI site, and now when i try ctrl alt backspace, my system doesnt hang, it just blanks the screen and stops there. ctrl alt del restarts the machine
<Rukus> i also have compiz running
<the_darkside_986> why must you use Ctrl+Alt+Backspace? is the X server not working properly anymore? if you need to kill a nasty x process you should probably go to another tty via Ctrl+Alt+Fn
<Rukus> okay, maybe its not a big deal all in all, just like when things work
<denis_> for any who are interested: wm streaming is working with win32 codecs, mplayer and konqueror
<Rukus> thanks for the alternative!
<intelikey> the_darkside_986 here's that script for you... http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d4542413e
<sd32> ip tables allows all traffic by default..lol
<mefisto__> Rukus: did any unusual options get added to xorg.conf?
<Rukus> i am not sure, i had to run dpkg-server etc... whatever the command is.. to revert to xorg driver, after i uninstalled the fglrx driver that came with ubuntu, to install the driver from ATI's website, so i basically let it redo my xorg.conf for me
<nosrednaekim> Rukus➜ you don't need to use xgl with the newest ati drivers
<Rukus> i dont use xgl
<the_darkside_986> @intelikey lol thanks. i've never seen a lot of perl, but all i can say is, it rivals brainf*ck in terms of unreadability.
<Rukus> i uninstalled it
<intelikey> indeed.
<nosrednaekim> the_darkside_986➜ that, sir, is the quote of the day
<the_darkside_986> hmm i wonder what would happen if i ran the old fork bomb on the school's linux server. i guess i should keep wondering and NOT try it during the next Unix class meeting :P
<unix_lappy> can anyone recommend a cross platform calendaring app?
<unix_lappy> (not thunderbird / sunbird)
<Rukus> also i do have two xorg processes running
<Rukus> how do i fix that
<mefisto__> unix_lappy: google calendar?
<nosrednaekim> unix_lappy➜ how about google cal?
<unix_lappy> mefisto__: i would consider google cal a web service.
<unix_lappy> not an application.
<mefisto__> unix_lappy: maybe you could try considering it an application? :)
<denis_> anybody there with Intel HD audio?
<unix_lappy> mefisto__: i don't always have internet.
<unix_lappy> and i'm not always on linux.
<unix_lappy> so i'd like to have something for both.
<oloughlin75> denis_: I do
<nosrednaekim> unix_lappy➜ well, getting rid of sunbird kinda limits you then
<denis_> mine is recognized but doesn't work
<nosrednaekim> !hdaintel
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<unix_lappy> even though if google provided an ad-based local application i would use it.
<denis_> ah ok, thanks nosrednaekim
<oloughlin75> denis_: Get the 1.0.16, it is the latest and works well
<mefisto__> unix_lappy: I use korganizer on linux and sunbird on windows, using the same calendar file. It works OK
<unix_lappy> mefisto__: right, but i barely find sunbird functional enough.
<intelikey> cal
<denis_> oloughlin75 the intel driver you mean?
<denis_> or alsa?
<oloughlin75> alsa
<Peng> Is the Kubuntu installer able to install on a hard drive that's already partitioned and filesystemed and even has some data on it, without screwing things up?
<unix_lappy> intelikey: har har.
<denis_> aah, ok, I thought its installed by default
<oloughlin75> when you click on on the alsa-driver itll take you to a list -- 1.0.16 is the latest
 * unix_lappy sorely wishes ical was on linux and windows.
<Xavier_Z> Peng: generally yes
<denis_> ok, I will have a look at it
<Peng> Xavier_Z: Very reassuring.
<oloughlin75> denis_: are you following the instructions?
<denis_> is there no driver by intel?
<Peng> Xavier_Z: What's not "general"?
<intelikey> peng ubiquity will want to format /   if you know enough about linux you can force just about any installer to work tho
<denis_> by the way, I am wrong, it's not an intel chip but a Realtek
<Xavier_Z> denis: Realtek cards are simply horrible to use on Linux
<intelikey> Peng what fs are you planning to install on ?
<denis_> great
<Xavier_Z> denis_: i've tried to get sound for about a week and failed...
<oloughlin75> denis_: Follow the instructions on the list- they work
<oloughlin75> link*
<Peng> intelikey: RAID 1ed ReiserFS.
<denis_> ok, I will do so
<Peng> I'd like to switch to ext3 too, but maybe I'll do that another time.
<intelikey> k that should work  just watch closely all options before clicking ok on any portion of the installer
<Peng> intelikey: Gentoo's old "installer" (aka boot to command line live CD, "fdisk" and everything yourself) was kind of nice here. I'd have to go to effort *to* break things.
<Peng> intelikey: Yeah.
<intelikey> lots easier to break things with ubuntu
<Peng> I even finally got a new mouse for this purpose, because my old one likes double-clicking when I single-click.
<unix_lappy> coreymon77: i recently just found an application called monocalendar.
<Peng> intelikey: I wish I knew how to break its management of resolv.conf..
<unix_lappy> they're porting it to linux via mono as well...i'm going to test it out :-)
<Peng> BTW, say I "apt-get install"ed a few things on the live DVD. Would they come across to the disk install?
<denis_> 1.0.16 is the latest :-)
<denis_> alsa
<Xavier_Z> Peng: no
<intelikey> several ways.   look in /etc/defaults  for the answer.   or just make /etc/resolv.conf immutable  and watch the offending app complain about it    heh
<Peng> Xavier_Z: Ok.
<oloughlin75> denis_: thats what i meant
<nosrednaekim> intelikey➜ I think you have a devicive side.... liking to watch apps complain....
<intelikey> Peng no.   but you can install them there before rebooting if you need to.
<Peng> No, I don't want to use the U.S. Russian phonetic keyboard layout..
<intelikey> nosrednaekim :)
<Peng> If I suddenly ping out, apparently that accidental double-click was a really bad idea.
<denis_> damn, my vendor is not supported
<intelikey> nosrednaekim if you want to know what keeps overwritting your resolc.conf file, that's one way to find it.
<denis_> oloughlin75
<nosrednaekim> intelikey➜ ^_^
<sub[t]rnl> how d
<denis_> how do I know which spoundchip I have?
<sub[t]rnl> sounds like i'm missing some good "chattr"
<denis_> sound...
 * sub[t]rnl chuckles
<coreymon77> sub[t]rnl: lspci probably
<oloughlin75> denis_: you dont need to know to install alsa
<oloughlin75> denis_: it should work after the install so you wont need to do those steps
<oloughlin75> denis_: on the tutorial
<BluesKaj> denis_, lspci  | grep audio
<denis_> ok
<sub[t]rnl> grep -i audio
<Peng> Uh-oh, now I can't run the installer.
<Peng> I freaked out and killed it.
<denis_> denis@Laptop:~$ lspci | grep audio
<denis_> denis@Laptop:~$
<Peng> And now it doesn't start. :)
<nosrednaekim> denis_➜ grep for sound
<rance> does anybody have a tutorial that will allow an existing KDE session on kubuntu to be available via vnc login (yes Im going to be doing it via an ssh tunnel, but thats beside the point)
<sub[t]rnl> denis_➜ lspci |grep -i audio
<sub[t]rnl> or sound :>
<nosrednaekim> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<oloughlin75> nosrednaekim: how do you make the arrow?
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75➜ its an option in konversation
<denis_> ok, it says:
<denis_> denis@Laptop:~$ lspci |grep -i audio
<denis_> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller
<oloughlin75> whats the suffix for it?
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75➜ what?
<denis_> really strange, I use a realtek driver under windows
<nosrednaekim> just copy my arrow and paste it as the suffic
<denis_> ok, I downloaded Alsa
<oloughlin75> nosrednaekim: for the little arrow, what is the suffix to get the arrow instead of the colon?
 * Peng seems to have broken ubiquity's mind.
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75➜ copy the arrow from here and paste it as the suffic
<oloughlin75> lol thanks nosrednaekim
<CharonP1> hey guys
<Peng> Ok, killed the last process and now it's ok..
<nosrednaekim> hey CharonP1
<CharonP1> I'm trying to install kubuntu in a vmdk but the installer keeps detecting it as a scsi disk instead of a ide
<CharonP1> gparted detects it as an ide
<stratman4300> whats the current best method for increasing the size of a swap partition??
<CharonP1> gparted denotes it as hda but kubuntu installer denotes it as sda
<Dr_willis> ide disks are shown as scsi devices in some cases.
 * Peng crosses his fingers.
<Peng> Someone hug me.
<nosrednaekim> !hug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hug - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> from what i gather with vmware its best to make the virtual disks be seen as scsi devices anyway.
 * unix_infidel wonders what calendaring app the Dr_willis evil monkey uses.
<Dr_willis> unix_infidel,  None at all.
<unix_infidel> must be old and semi-retired :-P
<Dr_willis> Just old.
<CharonP1> hmm
<Dr_willis> i rarely even use email.
<sub[t]rnl> stratman4300➜ best method would be using qtparted from a live cd and shrinking a partition to increase the swap
<CharonP1> ok, but i even have it as an ide in the vmx.  scsi disks are set to not present
<Peng> Hey, what? I have an ext3 partition and 30 gigs of unpartitioned space? I didn't know that.
<Dr_willis> an IDE drive - is oftebn seen/shown as a 'sd'  scussi type device due to the libata changes.
<sub[t]rnl> stratman4300➜ another method would be using loswap, mkswap, and swapon, but thats a bit more involved
<intelikey> origen of .sh   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d1e4da1e2
<CharonP1> alright, i guess I'll just go with it the way it is
<stratman4300> sub[t]rnl: i guess my question would be if i just resize it, would i have to recreate the swap file system on it???  or can i just resize it and be good to go???
<intelikey> actually shouldn't say "or dir"   but the rest i'll live with.
<sub[t]rnl> stratman4300➜ most likely just re-size and be good to go
<stratman4300> cool thanks for the info!! :)
<CharonP1> if I set a separate part for /home, do I need to make that bootable, or just /
<nosrednaekim> CharonP1➜ just /
<nosrednaekim> I don't think / even has to be bootable.
<CharonP1> thnx
<nosrednaekim> but I may be wrong there.
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d60e628f9 better.
<CharonP1> I read something that the boot loaders ignore it or something, idk
<intelikey> no / doesn't need to be bootable
<mefisto__> so we should call it "bootable" since it doesn't affect bootable-ness
<forto> the latestet kernel upgrades have broken my system ... firefox/konqueor/opera stopped working, aptitude crashes or tells me "Not enough resources to create thread"....
<forto> anything to fix this?
<intelikey> forto boot the older version kernel until they fix the bug ?
<mortici> forto boot the previous kernel
<oloughlin75> How can I have access denied for empying the trash?
<intelikey> although that's not always an option.
<mortici> put something there with not your permissions
<mortici> ie. root
<forto> the old kernel should still be installed?
<mortici> forto the image yes
<forto> (like pressing ESC on boot?)
<intelikey> oloughlin75 aren't you the fellow that uses sudo for graphicla apps ?
<forto> ok i'll try it.. thanks.. brb
<oloughlin75> no
<intelikey> oloughlin75 well that would be one way.
<yasahiro> i have a question for you all.. on my kubuntu computer, songs sound so nice, but on my mp3 player, the same song is bad.. is there a program to process songs, like add a bass boost, or other effects, to a song?
<mortici> n
<oloughlin75> is there a way to empty the trash as sudo?
<BluesKaj> yasahiro, describe "bad"
<nosrednaekim> yasahiro➜ thats probably your mp3 player.
<sub[t]rnl> oloughlin75➜ why do you want to do it with sudo?
<denis_> thanks for your help guys
<the_darkside_986> GNU Sound is in the repositories but i'm not exactly sure it can do _that_. yeah if the audio decoder software in the mp3 player sucks, there isn't much hope :(
<denis_> good night
<oloughlin75> so i can delete the files that i do not have permision to do
<sub[t]rnl> oloughlin75➜ you trash is located in ~/.local/share/Trash
<intelikey> oloughlin75 sure   the rm command will delete the junk.    sudo rm -r ~/.Trash       or where ever.
<arcticpenguin380> does the mutiverse repo violate patents?
<mefisto__> yasahiro: audacity can process audio quite easily if that's what you want to do
<intelikey> oloughlin75 always be careful with sudo and rm togather   and note that -r is recursive.
<oloughlin75> alrighty
<arcticpenguin380> !mutiverse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mutiverse - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<coreymon77> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<intelikey> oloughlin75 if at any time unsure. use -i  for interactive mode
<coreymon77> arcticpenguin380: its multiverse not mutiverse
<nosrednaekim> arcticpenguin380➜ no, thats only restricted
<oloughlin75> does that do step bystep yes or no?
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> sudo rm -ir ~/.Trash    <<<< like that
<oloughlin75> interactive nd recursive?
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> oloughlin75 you do know about the "man" command ?
<oloughlin75> manual?
<intelikey> oloughlin75    man man
<Dr_willis> man man
<sd32> so i guess you do need a firewall  if ip tables allow all traffic by default
<Dr_willis> L(
<Dr_willis> Gotta love that.
<nosrednaekim> man woman
<oloughlin75> this is my 3rd day on linux lol
<nosrednaekim> meh <_<
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75➜ you're doing good :)
<oloughlin75> lots to learn
<nosrednaekim> oh yes...
<nosrednaekim> as long as you WANT to learn, you'll do fine
<mefisto__> quite learnable though. and there's no rush
<oloughlin75> do a lot of colleges require at least some programming for unix for CS?
<Dr_willis> If you want to be  CS major   - I imagine you will want to learn Unix :)
<sub[t]rnl> sd32➜ are you running a lot of services that are listening to the outside for tcp connections or something?  by default iptables allows traffic, but also by default ubuntu doesn't enable unnecessary services
<intelikey> oloughlin75 that's why i pointed you at the man command.   anytime someone gives you a command to execute and you aren't familear with that command.    man command_name     to see what they are asking you to do   and what any --switches might be for.
<Dr_willis> command --help or command -help    is handy also. :)
<oloughlin75> oo, usually just do --help :)
 * intelikey is a firm believer that ever linux installer should dumb the user in the "man man" befor allowing to install.
<sub[t]rnl> sd32➜ or do you have a multiuser system that your wanting to restrict outgoing packets?
<intelikey> Dr_willis yes most of the time it is.    and there are things that don't provide a man page too.
<intelikey> i don't however like   info info    at all.
<Dr_willis> info pages - are just sort of a better idea.. that never took off. :(
<sd32> sub[t]rnl: no i was asking if you need a software firewall as well as a hardware firewall and sombody mentioned ip tables and was suprised to learn that ip tables allows all traffic by default
<forto> so i booted the last kernel available in grub and /boot.. 2.6.20-16-generic.. now the nvidia kernel module does not load anymore and X is gone...
<Dr_willis> most the info pages i see are just the man pages. :(
<intelikey> Dr_willis yeah with a worse interface.
<Dr_willis> info2html :)
<intelikey> only slightly better
<forto> this is really nuts :(
<Dr_willis> info2text | festival
<nosrednaekim> forto➜ did you just update the kernel? and how did you install the nvidia driver?
<intelikey> that would wotk
<intelikey> work
<sub[t]rnl> sd32➜ don't let it worry you.  If you start running a variety of services that open ports and listen for traffic, then its a good time to consider crafting your iptables.
<Dr_willis> info  command | cowsay
<forto> i just update to a broken kernel, yes
<Dr_willis>  Hehheh.
<nosrednaekim> forto➜ you can use the previous one.
<nosrednaekim> Dr_willis➜ cowsay..lol
<arcticpenguin380> will running low on filesystem space slow down read operations?
<sd32> sub[t]rnl: no i just heard of the recient kernel exploit and got nervous
<Dr_willis> fortune | figlet | cowsay
<forto> nosrednaekim: i just booted the previous one.. now nvidia does not work anymore ..
<Dr_willis> is fun.
<sub[t]rnl> sd32➜ allowing all traffic is common, rather than denying everything and making the normal user specify port, udp/tcp, destination allowables.
<nosrednaekim> forto➜ doesn't work in any kernel?
 * intelikey never cared for fortune, 
<forto> actually, this did not even help fix it :(
<forto> nosrednaekim: well nvidia is not the actual problem..
<nosrednaekim> yeah fortune is dumb.... now if they had one with bushisms....lol
<sd32> sub[t]rnl: like windows..shame shame
<forto> more, since i rebooted after the kernel upgrade, nothing works anymore
<forto> even if i boot the older kernel..
<forto> maybe it was not even the kernel.. grm
<sub[t]rnl> sd32➜ hehe, whats like windows?
<sd32> sub[t]rnl: allowing all traffic :-)
<intelikey> sub[t]rnl your comment about allowing all traffic
<intelikey> oh sorry. i'm slow
<forto> what can cause this severe damage?! gnaaa
<nosrednaekim> forto➜ how did you install the nvidia?
<intelikey> WARNING slow intelikey at play.
<forto> it's from the repositories..
<forto> but nvidia is not my problem.. i
<nosrednaekim> forto➜ ah,  well in the xorg.conf, switch the driver back to "nv"
<forto> the problem is, that aptitude stopped working, a..
<nosrednaekim> oh... what is?
<forto> and that all applications stopped working
<forto> (besides some textmode apps i'm using now)
<intelikey> forto sudo dpkg --configure -a ; sudo apt-get install -f
<sub[t]rnl> sd32➜ you realize its easy to change if you want right?
<forto> dpkg/apt is fine :/
<forto> has the new kernel update added something to sysctl?
<sd32> sub[t]rnl: you kidding, i read the ip tables page
<sub[t]rnl> sd32➜ yeah, easy
<sd32> how?
<sub[t]rnl> sd32➜ use a gui front end
<sub[t]rnl> firestarter, guarddog
<sub[t]rnl> one click and your iptables will change from accept to deny
<sd32> ohh, that was what i was thinking
<intelikey> everything i wanted to do with "firestarter, guarddog"  they were not designed to do... and provided no functionality for it.
<CharonP1> ok, i think i see. I need only to set a partition boot-able that I may need to mount independently, correct?
<intelikey> CharonP1 grub cares not if a partition is set bootable.
<CharonP1> like if I wanted to mount the vmdk part. 3 in another os
<sub[t]rnl> intelikey➜ hahah why on earth use a gui front end to iptables if your looking for functionality
<sub[t]rnl> intelikey➜ just use iptables
<intelikey> sub[t]rnl cause iptables is too Kreptic for me ?
<sub[t]rnl> psh, lies
<sd32> lol
<CharonP1> <intelikey> yeah, so the bootable flag is just for mounting the partition, not for booting the system then
<intelikey> CharonP1 no.
<sd32> pshaw
<intelikey> CharonP1 the bootable flag is only for other bootloaders
<nosrednaekim> intelikey➜ ah, nice 2 know
<intelikey> namely M$ type boot loaders
<CharonP1> <intelikey> ok, because i noticed that a flash drive or a usb hdd won't mount unless it's flagged boot-able
<intelikey> CharonP1 ???    in linux ?
<CharonP1> yes
<forto_> hmmm so this is what aptitude gives me: http://pastebin.ca/902039
<CharonP1> i don't know about ubuntu but in opensuse
 * intelikey grumbles i don't know what he's trying to mount it with....
<forto_> this "Cannot allocate memory" looks suspicious
<forto_> but what could cause this?!
<intelikey> [sudo] mount /dev/<device_node> /<mountpoint>     and that's linux generic
<forto_> everything worked just fine before i upgraded the kernel and did not reboot
<nosrednaekim> forto_➜ doesn't apt-get work?
<yasahiro> wow... thanks for answering my questions
<forto_> konqueror, firefox, opera, konversation, ...etc all stopped working
<yasahiro> it was so long ago too, sorry..
<forto_> (konqueror starts but can't connect to the net)
<nosrednaekim> yasahiro➜ you are welcome :)
<forto_> firefox does not even start
<forto_> aptitude is a console app that stopped working
<yasahiro> umm.. .as for describe "bad"... umm... it sounds all muddy... no real bass to it, kinda like imitation bass or something..
<forto_> and the strace output is readable
<willluongo> Hello, I have looked online, but I haven't found anything. Does anyone know of a way to get my 8500GT working? On the live cd and after an install it does the same thing: boots up until X server starts, and then the monitor shuts off, and the computer stops responding.
<CharonP1> <intelikey> maybe just automount, havn't tried manually mounting
<nosrednaekim> yasahiro➜ and yes, there is a way to rip with a bass boost
<nosrednaekim> willluongo➜ gutsy?
<yasahiro> well thats good, i have all the original cd's ^^
<willluongo> 7.1
<willluongo> so yes, I believe
<nosrednaekim> willluongo➜ did you try safe graphics mode?
<willluongo> Yep
<intelikey> forto# sudo dpkg --configure -a ; sudo apt-get install -f
 * forto_ cries
<nosrednaekim> willluongo➜ does your video card have two outputs?
<willluongo> Yes
<forto_> intelikey: this does not help
<intelikey> did you try it ?
<yasahiro> how do you rip with a bass boost then? my headphones handle true bass really nicely...
<willluongo> Nothing comes out of either of them, though
<forto_> intelikey: sure
<intelikey> did it give any error messages ??
<nosrednaekim> willluongo➜ its probably......oh.
<forto_> no
<intelikey> ok.
<cicero_123> rehello room
<forto_> i suppose it's not the apt/dpkg db that is broken
<willluongo> It works fine in windoze! :(
<intelikey> lsb_release -a
<forto_> but something very very strange
<forto_> like, it can't create enough threads
<sd32> windoze..lol
<nosrednaekim> willluongo➜ yeah.... did you try installing witht he alternate installer?
<forto_> look at the pastebin..
<cicero_123> it looks like i fouled the root up pretty bad for multimedia and playing cds and dvds so i am going to reinstall kubuntu. is there any recommendations before i do?
<forto_> it says "not enough memory" "ThreadCreateException"
<intelikey> yes i looked
<willluongo> I don't think so
<oloughlin75> is there a way to check the CPU temp?
<forto_> though i have enough free (according to "free")
<intelikey> lsb_release -a
<nosrednaekim> cicero_123➜ yeah, make a separate home DIR, and don't mess areound with root
<cicero_123> :D will do
<nosrednaekim> cicero_123➜ erm...home partition
<forto_> i don't get why this happened ...
<cicero_123> nosrednaekim: um... how do i do that?
<intelikey> lsb[tabkey] -a
<npurciful> Integrated ATA100 and Serial ATA Controller
<npurciful> 144,000,000GB [by 48 bits LBA Spec.]
<nosrednaekim> cicero_123➜ in the installer, under manual partitioning, that way, you can install as many times as you want,and all your info is safe
<cicero_123> during the install process go into manual partition, and install kubuntu twice?
<forto_> i'm running 7.10/gutsy...
<intelikey> is that what lsb-release says ?
<sd32> what kernel we on now?
<forto_> well actually the first line is "No LSB modules are available"
<forto_> but yes, the other output clearly states 7.10/gutsy
<intelikey> ok.
<toothpick_> How do I enable /dev/kqemu ?
<intelikey> ulimit -a   >>> pastebin that.
<forto_> hehe fun to pastebin without gpm and elinks only :p just a moment
<cicero_123> i will figure it out.  bbl. it takes about 45 minutes to install and update.
<toothpick_> How do I enambe kqemu?
<sd32> which kernel version are we up to?
<intelikey> forto_ gpm not working ?     have curl installed ?  i can send you a script
<forto_> intelikey: http://pastebin.ca/902054
<forto_> intelikey: yeah i can manage it... :)
<forto_> just takes a bit more time ;)
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d71ef895e
<forto_> oh
<forto_> this ulimit seems low
<intelikey> i consider ""14. max user processes              (-u) 6143"" to be too high and dangerous   but it won't cause your issue.
<forto_> as you say
<forto_> hmmm
<forto_> thanks i think i'm on the right trace ;)
<intelikey> forto_ pam_tally --user $USER
<intelikey> and check dmesg for anomilies too
<forto_> yeah, already looked at dmesg .. it did not tell anything unusual
<intelikey> k
<forto_> hmm what should pam_tally say?
<forto_> so my user has "0" and root has "3"
<forto_> thanks for the help so far btw ;)
<intelikey> i'm still concerned about that ld.so message     sudo ldconfig -v | less      and scan for oddities
<intelikey> main test on pam was that it is tracking.   i wasn't really looking for a specific there, just that pam is not the problem.
<mefisto__> what was the ld.so message? I had that yesterday, after reboot all was ok
<intelikey> it's in the pastebin several times   missing file.
<intelikey> "/etc/ld.so.nohwcap"
<intelikey> makes me think that a lib may be hosed.
<intelikey> "/etc/ld.so.preload" again no file.
<Old-Athur> hi all!
<nosrednaekim> hey Old-Athur
<forto_> intelikey: could you compare a plain "strace aptitude" (as i did) to my pastebin please?
<intelikey> apatude not installed here.  minimal system.
<forto_> aye
<intelikey> bash not even installed
<forto_> hehe
<Old-Athur> Which is the difference betwen the installation of a Kubuntu Cd and a Kubuntu DVD?
<Old-Athur> **between, sorry
<intelikey> Old-Athur more packages avalable on the disk and alternate installation methoods aval
<Old-Athur> Ok
<forto_> well feels kind of minimal too, chatting with 80x25 and only having elinks :)
<intelikey> welcome to my world
<mefisto__> intelikey: so there is no alternate install DVD? both methods are on the one disk?
<intelikey> did the ldconfig say anything interesting ?
<intelikey> mefisto__ that's how i understand it.
<Old-Athur> I want a distro for a WorkStation, but the commond kubuntu cd does not have the drivers for the Wifi connection... I imagine that the DVD version should have more drivers...
<NickPresta> mefisto__, there is a low spec. alternate installation CD. There is the regular desktop CD and then the desktop DVD.
<forto_> not really, only suspicious is a missing libfakeroot
<intelikey> mefisto__ someone can correct me if i'm wrong.
<Old-Athur> Is it right?
<forto_> but that would lead to obvious errors..
<Old-Athur> intelikey, is that correct?
<intelikey> Old-Athur that i can't answer.   maybe someone else can.
<forto_> ok i'm trying some limit settings..
<forto_> brb reboot
<Old-Athur> Ok :)
<intelikey> rebooting to change a ulimit ???
<intelikey> forto is the same kind of expert i am.
<intelikey> expert=depressureized drip
<nosrednaekim> Old-Athur➜ the dvd does not have more drivers
<Old-Athur> Ok, thanks
<intelikey> nosrednaekim stands to reason.  but i could not confirm that.
<intelikey> ty
<nosrednaekim> Old-Athur➜ what wifi chip does it have?
<Old-Athur> Could somebody recommend me a distro with more drivers (maybe one with a DVD install disk), I've tried with Ubuntu and Kubuntu for my WorkStation, but it cannot help me very much :(
<Old-Athur> Sorry if the question is not the best for this channel :S
<nosrednaekim> Old-Athur➜ all you need is ndiswrapper (which is on the CD) and the windows driver
<intelikey> Old-Athur possably mandriva or suse   idk.
<oloughlin75> Old-Athur➜PCLinuxOS has a little better out of the box support, but most will require at least some work
<Old-Athur> Thanks :)
<mike18> anyone familiar with getting ati video card to detect an hdtv in kubuntu?
<intelikey> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mike18> i installed the ati drivers using Envy and the ATI Catalyst control center is now available, but it doesn't detect my hdtv
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75➜ ha... switched to sub[t]rnl and my arrow, eh?
<oloughlin75> nosrednaekim➜did it when i aske dyou how :)
<nosrednaekim> :)
<nosrednaekim> later guys... getting late
<sub[t]rnl> lates nosrednaekim
<SpamInaCan> how do i get the latest firerfox beta 3 deb?
<intelikey> oh is that â supposed to be an arrow ?
<mefisto__> SpamInaCan: it should be in repos
<oloughlin75> intelikey➜yeah, is it not?
<sub[t]rnl> intelikey➜ whats it look like on your client?
<SpamInaCan> mefisto__, can i have it with my current firefox?, like firefox-beta?
<oloughlin75> â?
<intelikey> oloughlin75 not here.  non-utf8 console here
<intelikey> looks like rafter A plus two squars
<matt__> help!!!! I aciddently uninstalled "everything" for kde. I was trying the new kde4, and then after i tried it, uninstalled it, but accidently uninstalled kde3.5 as well. Right now it is working, but I'm afraid that rebooting will cause problems. I also can't run konsole, etc. If i can just get apt-gett working, i can install kubuntu-desktop. but the problem is...i believe apt-get uninstalled...
<mefisto__> yes, it's firefox-3.0, and it will make a copy of any existing firefox profiles, so all your extensions and settings will be there (but many will not be compatible)
<matt__> ...itself. is there anything i could do, or is reinstalling the best answer?
<oloughlin75> intelikey➜ like -> ä??
<SpamInaCan> mefisto__, how do i install it?
<mefisto__> SpamInaCan: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<SpamInaCan> E: Couldn't find package firefox-3.0
<mefisto__> SpamInaCan: you might need to adjust your sources though
<intelikey> matt__  ctrl+alt+f1   for a console    run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop     alt+f7 back to the gui
<SpamInaCan> yeah... what source do i need (i am on 7.04)
<sub[t]rnl> matt__➜ take a look at /var/log/dpkg.log if you want to know exactly what was uninstalled.
<intelikey> oloughlin75 close   the squar is right.   :)
<matt__> intelikey: i thought of trying that...but will it work, because i don't think apt-get is on here...but i'll give it a try.
<SpamInaCan> i cant use 7.10 my laptop hates it..., sound and a few other things are messed up and no one cares to help me fix it.....
<NickPresta> matt__, reinstall kubuntu-desktop (sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop). If that doesn't install everything back, look in /var/log/apt/term.log (kdesu kate /var/log/apt/term.log) and see what was uninstalled and reinstall it manually.
<matt__> sub[t]rnl: pretty much everthing...for some reason.
<NickPresta> and I'm late on the answer again :)
<intelikey> matt__ if apt is not there.  you removed way too much.
<mefisto__> SpamInaCan: it's in universe but that's in gutsy, not sure about feisty
<NickPresta> SpamInaCan, if you explain your problems in detail, proving exact information about your system and the problems you're having, people can help you.
<sub[t]rnl> intelikey➜ http://subtrnl.homelinux.com/getip
<intelikey> and i might add had to enter "Yes, do as i say!"  to get it to remove....
<SpamInaCan> i have all the repos enabled in 7.04....
<sub[t]rnl> intelikey➜ comments welcome
<intelikey> looking.
<sub[t]rnl> k, bbias, cig
<Old-Athur> sorry nosrednaekim, I did not see your question about the chip... Anyhow, I don't know :S
<matt__> to everyone that just told me to install kubuntu-desktop, or take a look in a var folder, it won't work, ok? i can't run dolphin, i can't run a konsole, i can't run apt-get. i can't do that stuff....
<intelikey> mefisto__ what package is SpamInaCan looking for ?
<SpamInaCan> intelikey, firefox 3
<NickPresta> SpamInaCan, Package firefox-3.0 does not exist in feisty
<SpamInaCan> :(
<intelikey> !find firefox fiesty
<SpamInaCan> i wish 7.10 wouldn't give me so many problems
<dario> ci<o
<matt__> i hit ctrl alt f1 all the way back to whatever the gui is, and none of those worked but the gui. if i reboot, i don't think anything will load.
<ubotu> Found: firefox-themes-ubuntu, mozilla-firefox-locale-af, mozilla-firefox-locale-ar, mozilla-firefox-locale-be, mozilla-firefox-locale-bg-bg (and 71 others)
<intelikey> list too long to check that way.
<intelikey> !find firefox3 fiesty
<matt__> if i hit alt+f2, i can't run konsole or yakuake or anthing i could use.
<ubotu> Package/file firefox3 does not exist in gutsy
<SpamInaCan> !find firefox-3.0
<ubotu> Found: firefox-3.0, firefox-3.0-dev, firefox-3.0-dom-inspector, firefox-3.0-gnome-support, firefox-3.0-venkman
<asdsadasd> matt__: you don't get a terminal if you hit ctrl-alt-f1?
<SpamInaCan> :(
<matt__> all i'm wondering is if there is a possible place i could download apt-get, through firefox, and place in somewhere
<intelikey> matt__ unable to access the console ?
<matt__> asdsadasd: no, just a completely black screen, trust me, i've used that all the time
<matt__> intelikey: yes, yes, and yes
<james296> can someone help me out with getting the audio from the radio stations on Amarok to play instead of giving a demux error thing?
<intelikey> matt__ thing is,  if apt is not installed    how would you install it ?
<sd32> adept shows firefox 3
<intelikey> like duh!
<frank32> matt__: I think a reinstall is pretty much your only option
<SpamInaCan> is there a guide on how to compile firefox for idiots?
<Old-Athur> Maybe it's not a problem related to the driver,,,, intelikey the wifi works well in the WK (workstation) if I use windows, but when I try with ubuntu I does not detect the connections... In a HP laptop it works well with ubuntu...
<intelikey> matt__ i'm satisfied that apt is still there.    i'd sujest reboot and root with   nosplash vga=normal
<matt__> intelikey: exactly...however i was considering this: if it is possible, and it doesn't need 4325145145 dependencies, i'm going to download the apt-get binary, place it to desktop, and run something using f2, like /home/matt/Desktop/apt-get install apt-get, if that makes sense
<frank32> matt__: which package did you remove that pulled everything else?
<matt__> frank kde4* amarok4*
<intelikey> matt__ that should make the console avalable   and you should be able to install kubuntu-desktop via apt there.
<matt__> frank32: it pulled kubuntu-desktop for some reason
<frank32> matt__: oh... apt should still be there
<matt__> frank32: how do i get it then?
<intelikey> matt__ i'm satisfied that apt is still there.    i'd sujest reboot and root with   nosplash vga=normal
<intelikey> matt__ that should make the console avalable   and you should be able to install kubuntu-desktop via apt there.
<deuryte> WHOEVER IT WAS THAT HELPED ME THE OTHER DAY, BY SHOWING ME "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"  IT WORKED AND I DO THANK YOU.......
<matt__> intelikey: k
<Old-Athur> Maybe it's not a problem related to the driver,,,, intelikey the wifi works well in the WK (workstation) if I use windows, but when I try with ubuntu IT does not detect the connections... In a HP laptop it works well with ubuntu... <-- much easier to understood.... What can I cahnge to have internet...?
<frank32> matt__: reboot should get you back to a terminal
<intelikey> matt__ might have a live CD handy just incase tho...
<oloughlin75> Old-Athur➜Ndiswrapper?
<intelikey> Old-Athur i'm not the networking guy.   i'm the console minimalest idiot.
<james296> can someone help me out with getting the audio from the radio stations on Amarok to play instead of giving a demux error thing?
<frank32> james296: If you try a second the same station does it work? there is a bug regarding that
<frank32> james296: If you try a second time*
<james296> willing to dress me up as a girl?
<Old-Athur> Jajajaja, ok!!
<Old-Athur> Can someone else help me, plase?
<oloughlin75> !ndiswrapper | Old-Athur
<ubotu> Old-Athur: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Old-Athur> (Jajaja=Hahaha)
<Old-Athur> Thanks oloughlin75 and thanks ubotu xD
<oloughlin75> no problema
<james296> guess what, your right, it worked
<james296> weird...
<mefisto__> so do you need to try each station twice? or is it just the first try that fails?
<james296> the first try failed
<james296> now every time I try to launch a station it works
<james296> even though its not the same station
<frank32> james296: mefisto__not sure but there is a bug somewhere that has been fixed upstream. or so I've heard
<intelikey> sub[t]rnl http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d89e8d3b <<< i only reformated it to make it more readable.    looks good though.
<sub[t]rnl> good deal
<Old-Athur> I've to go. Thanks all. Bye bye
<illriginal> Can anyone help me install Kompozer?
<NickPresta> sub[t]rnl, I don't know how fast grep is compared to text being piped to awk and sed, but this works: wget -q -O - http://checkip.dyndns.org | grep -oE '[0-9]+\.[0-9]+\.[0-9]+\.[0-9]+'
<sub[t]rnl> NickPresta➜ nice, less pipes = better imho
<NickPresta> :)
<sub[t]rnl> tx
<mefisto__> illriginal: what's the problem?
<illriginal> i do a search for it after i put this into my source list: deb [WWW] http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu feisty universe
<illriginal> and it's still not showin the file (kompozer
<oloughlin75> NickPresta➜Whats that actually do?
<SpamInaCan> can i get the .mozconf file for building firefox beta 3?
<BluesKaj> suddenly we have all these arrows ...is this becoming a one way street ?  : )
<NickPresta> oloughlin75, gets your IP from a website and weeds out ugly HTML.
<intelikey> sub[t]rnl if i were to change anything it would only be adding some quotes  and maybe a help switch.   nothing more.   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d3c8553f0       but like i said looks good as is.
<oloughlin75> oo, couldnt tell :/
<illriginal> nevermind mefisto_ i got it
 * intelikey likes --help switches in scripts
<NickPresta> intelikey, indeed.
<mefisto__> illriginal: you found it in that repo?
<illriginal> yeo :P
<illriginal> yep*
<illriginal> hopefully it shows up in my menu after installation
<illriginal> sweet, it's ready to go :D
 * intelikey never leaves well enough alone.   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d585b10d6  
<mefisto__> does adept have a history function? I think synaptic does
<intelikey> ooops   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d289877a3   missed one #
<BluesKaj> mefisto__, yes
<BluesKaj> err adept just shows the last installs
<mefisto__> BluesKaj: I can't find it
<mefisto__> ok that's what I thought
<sub[t]rnl> intelikey➜ seems that the $0 isn't pulling the script name.  Getting a syntax error
<sub[t]rnl> intelikey➜ i've heard that $0 isn't reliable, just can't see the error
<sub[t]rnl> intelikey➜ wait.. nm
<cprmpt> How do I limit how much bandwidth kubuntu uses?  I'm on a rather small pipe and I dont want to force other people off of the network
<MrJoey> cprmpt>  I know you can do it with wget (a command-line webpage getter)
<cprmpt> well im sort of looking to limit apt
<MrJoey> That's useful unless you're doing something more than simply downloading a file
<MrJoey> oh
<intelikey> sub[t]rnl $0 should always return the name of the script.    but i'm finding a formating issue with your $IP var   seems to contain some strange chars.   let me play with it a little.
<stratman4300> anyone experience issues with kernel update today??
<maduser> no
<MrJoey> cprmpt> A really hackish way of going about it is to:  mv /usr/bin/wget /usr/bin/wget_bin ; echo 'wget --limit-rate=20k $*' > /usr/bin/wget ; chmod 755 /usr/bin/wget
<MrJoey> Be careful with that, it moves and then writes to the file 'wget', so if you're not careful, it wil remove wget and screw up stuff
<cprmpt> yeah, I think ill just wait for the other parties using my pipe to fall asleep :)
<MrJoey> I'm assuming that apt-get internally uses wget to download stuff
<MrJoey> okay
<maduser> wgeting debs
<MrJoey> I was about to say that :)
<maduser> what differentiates a deb from an rpm?
<cprmpt> good from evil
<maduser> they like do the same thing
<anon32> maduser, internal format
<MrJoey> A deb is a Debian/Ubuntu/debian-based package format
<anon32> take a few apart with, say, 7-Zip
<maduser> k
<MrJoey> An rpm is a Red Hat/Fedora/... package format
<maduser> and yum?
<MrJoey> Yum is a package manager that typically uses rpm
<MrJoey> There are other configurations (for instance, Fedora users can use apt and rpms instead of yum and rpms)
<maduser> can't kubuntu use all three?
<NickPresta> sub[t]rnl, I have also added an addition to the script (Which checks if Klipper is actually running).  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=m7f70462e
<MrJoey> Well, there's alien, but the problem is that different packages are meant to be used for different distros
<MrJoey> If you install a .rpm on Kubuntu, you may run into problems because the RPM wasn't designed for Kubuntu
<maduser> ah
<anon32> it will probably not work (tm)
<anon32> unless it's not binary
<sub[t]rnl> NickPresta➜ k, excellent.  nice one with the -o switch on grep.  Makes more sense than me trying to hack out everything around my pattern :>
<NickPresta> :)
<sub[t]rnl> NickPresta➜ klipper=`klipper 2>&-` worked, the dcop klipper didn't
<engstad> Trying out KDE4, what happened with knetworkmanager? I seem to always start it with ALT+F2 knetworkmanager now.
<stdin> engstad: there is no KDE4 version of knetworkmanager (yet), so you have to start the KDE3 version
<snarkster> hm mmine works
<NickPresta> sub[t]rnl, this is what happens for me: http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d10e52f0b. If I replace `dcop klipper` with just `klipper`, the script hangs. *shrugs* Strange.
<snarkster> ah but it is 3.5.8
<sub[t]rnl> hrm
<sub[t]rnl> need to have it echo the ip regardless of klipper then
<snarkster> !mldonkey
<ubotu> mldonkey is a peer-to-peer filesharing engine supporting several networks and protocols, available in !Universe as 'mldonkey-server'. Clients include mkdonkey-gui (GTK) and KMLDonkey (KDE). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MLDonkey - See also !P2P
<mefisto__> about k/ubuntu livecds: do they remain static, or will a newer one contain newer updated packages?
<NickPresta> sub[t]rnl, http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d6292bb14 :)
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, already fixed.
<sub[t]rnl> welp, that baby grew like a weed.  thanks nickp and intel
<sub[t]rnl> heh
<NickPresta> heh
<intelikey> sub[t]rnl mind if i edit ?   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d304c16cf
<sub[t]rnl> not at all
<sub[t]rnl> http://subtrnl.homelinux.com/getip this is what we've got so far, sec, checking yours
<NickPresta> sub[t]rnl, just so you know, if you have bind9-host installed, it `checkip` will give wonky results. I had to install the 'host' package (and remove 'bind9-host'
<sub[t]rnl> kk
<NickPresta> well, I'm heading off to sleep. Early morning tomorrow. Goodnight all.
<sub[t]rnl> g'night
<intelikey> yean wget -q -O - http://checkip.dyndns.org   works as well or maybe a little weller than curl for that.
<sub[t]rnl> intelikey➜ yup, i don't think curl is included by default either
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d4a95b1b5 << same thing with wget
<vglug> can anyone help me to configure sound on kubuntu 7.10
<intelikey> and at any rate.  after the formatting issue is worked out.   i'll still say what i said the first time.   looks good to me.
<sub[t]rnl> *pant*
<SpamInaCan> can i install vista without screwing up grub?
<intelikey> SpamInaCan prolly not
<intelikey> !grub | SpamInaCan
<ubotu> SpamInaCan: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sub[t]rnl> !sound | vglug take note to the troubleshooting link.
<ubotu> vglug take note to the troubleshooting link.: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<vglug> there sint any soundsystem subdivison in my menu
<SpamInaCan> how come when i put my vista cd in it just has a text file that says "This disc contains a "UDF" file system and requires an operating system that supports the ISO-13346 "UDF" file system specification."
<vglug> how to find the sound module in the kmenu
<vglug> <ubotu> there isnt any sound system in my system settings
<vglug> is there any different way to find it out
<intelikey> lspci    or   lshw -C audio
<intelikey> sorry lshw -C MULTIMEDIA
<intelikey> lspci | grep -i MULTIMEDIA
<intelikey> i like the lshw better.  but that's just me.
<intelikey> sub[t]rnl i only slightly ammended a script that i already had and added some of your code.   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d4e8996c8
 * intelikey also likes the "keep it simple stupid" approach.
<intelikey> vglug does    cat /proc/asound/cards     tell you anything ?
<intelikey> never mind.
<intelikey> vglug does    cat /proc/asound/cards     tell you anything ?
<Cicero_123> reHello room
<intelikey> mush
<Cicero_123> everything is reinstalled but i had the same problem. the system froze up during install, and i had to manually shut off the computer. the apt-get updater doesnt work. when i click it it sez there is a conflict and that it is already running. how do i fix it?
<Level15> Cicero_123: if installer crashes, try text mode install
<Cicero_123> Level15: text mode install? is it on the install menu of the install disk?
<Cicero_123> doh
<intelikey> !alternateinstall
<intelikey> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode installation CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD.  It can also be used as an upgrade CD. - See also !minimal
<intelikey> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<intelikey> !minimal | intelikey takse the bot's advice and sees !minimal
<ubotu> intelikey takse the bot's advice and sees !minimal: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Kdomn37> hi, can somebody perhaps point me in the direction of some information on how i patch the kernel?
<intelikey> kernel.org
<Kdomn37> really?
<intelikey> worth a shot
<aparnab> hey i need some help anybody there
<intelikey> Kdomn37 http://kernel.org/faq/#kernelbuild
<mefisto__> everybody's there
<intelikey> aparnab nope.
<Cicero_123> reHello. last this happened someone had some sudo commands that fixed the problem. i do not want to spend another three hours reinstalling kubuntu. does anyone know the commands to get apt-get to shut off and stop conflicting with itself?
<intelikey> !adeptcrash
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Cicero_123> thats it! :)
<intelikey> your only about the fourty quentillionenth person to ask that.
<Cicero_123> thanx. :)
<Cicero_123> one more question... how do i access !terminal
<Cicero_123> is it the same as konsole?
 * Thecks nods.
<intelikey> it's called konsole    either alt+f2 and type konsole   or in the kmenu system
<Cicero_123> intelikey: thanx. :)  this is my 5th day using kubuntu linux from win2k and even though i goofed up and wrecked the first install by playing around in root, i really like kde.
<intelikey> Cicero_123 you'll form a liengthy list of "dont ever do this's"   but yes we love FOSS
<intelikey> foss = free open source software.
<intelikey> Cicero_123 one main thing to remember while learning.   if it requires root/sudo learn what the command does before you issue it.
<intelikey> Cicero_123 and the linux users must know is      man man   <<< type that in a konsole  and learn about the man command.
<intelikey> aside from that.  welcome to linux.
<mefisto__> Cicero_123: and have you ever wrecked a windows system by playing around as administrator (ie default windows user)?
<tantalus_> hey can anyone tell me how i can access other irc channels?
<intelikey> /join #blah
<tantalus_> and the list of channels?
<tantalus_> google?
<intelikey> /list   but dont do that.
<intelikey> it's been known to flood people off the server.
<tantalus_> ok
<mefisto__> if you're using konversation, you can get to it from the Window menu too
<tantalus_> i am using konversation
<intelikey> tantalus_ a lot of the time i just join and if the channel isn't there i'm the only one in it...
<intelikey> easy enough to /part #blah  on empty channels.
<tantalus_> you just guess the name? i've never used irc
<mefisto__> hey, you can open a konsole session in konversation
<intelikey> tantalus_ lot of the time   yes.
<lengau> mefisto__ how?
<lengau> OOH!
<mefisto__> lengau: window menu
<lengau> NIFTY!
<intelikey> mefisto__ i use me irc client as a shell when needed.   /exec blah
<tantalus_> it's the same as just using a terminal?
<intelikey> heh   /exec -o ls -l /bin/sh
<mefisto__> intelikey: so that's a standard thing in irc clients?
<lengau> Great... now I've got even less reason to leave konversation...
<intelikey> the -o makes it output to the channel.  else it is only seen by you.
<tantalus_> ah
<intelikey> mefisto__ yes
<tantalus_> wow
<intelikey> also it's normal for   /help   to give you a list of slash commands avalable
<Agent_bob> oh woops i don't think i have a kernel installed either...
<Agent_bob> i suspose that that could be problematic while installing lilo ....
<Agent_bob> is it this quiet in #ubuntu too ?    if so i'll go troll that channel a while.
<maduser> its always quiet
<maduser> a night
<Agent_bob> no not in here it's not.     and it's only night on one side of the globe
<maduser> and where are you?
<Agent_bob> localhost
<Agent_bob> :)
<Agent_bob> where are you ?
<maduser> US
<maduser> your in dalls
<maduser> dallas
<Agent_bob> no  but that hardly matters.
<maduser> oh you gots an apache server
<maduser> cheeorke
<Agent_bob> heh  cherokee
<maduser> that
<maduser> wow your site is slow
<feedthe5000> helllo
<feedthe5000> hello
<maduser> you should get xampp
<maduser> hi
<prince_jammys> hey
<feedthe5000> after adding the download source.list do I just select everything to install kde4?
<maduser> wait awhile before you get it
<feedthe5000> that unstable?
<maduser> yeah
<cleansweep> I'm sorry... asked this a moment ago but I'm not sure it went through. Konverstation completely froze my computer after the network failed. Does anybody know the licenses for Compiz Fusion and the Emerald Window Decorator? Their websites don't seem to mention them.
<feedthe5000> do you know when the final version might come out?
<maduser> licenses?
<maduser> get with with the next version of kubuntu
<cleansweep> are they GPL v2? etc.
<feedthe5000> thanks i appreciate it
<Agent_bob> licenses are stored in /usr/share/common-licenses/
<plantain> Hey, my Wifi (ipw2200) just sits on "Configuring Device". What could I be doing wrong?
<prince_jammys> yeah just search for it in /usr/share
<cleansweep> thanks
<Agent_bob> !wifi | plantain possably this can help
<ubotu> plantain possably this can help: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<maduser> nidiswrapper
<stdin> cleansweep: anything in main or universe has to be "Free", usually that's GPL. If you have them installed the licence will be in /usr/share/doc/<package>/copyright
<prince_jammys> this worked: find /usr/share/ -iname 'copyright' | grep compiz
<Daisuke_Ido> main is officially supported, universe is community supported
<cleansweep> thanks, princce
<prince_jammys> np
<prince_jammys> any excuse to grep
<plantain> Agent_bob: I can't find anything in there relating to my problem :'(
<Agent_bob> irc lingo is so different.     bandade = assistant that is not allowed to join the channel...
<brandon_> problem here....
<plantain> oh well, I guess I'll try a reboot :S
<brandon_> I was installing the restricted repositories for kubuntu and accidently exited out of adept and now i can't seem to completly uninstall it and my mp3 support won't work for amarok
<brandon_> i think i need to delete the files that I d/l so that I can reinstall them but when I try and remove it doesn't actually delete the packages
<prince_jammys> brandon: yeah i had that problem, but i don't remember how i fixed it
<Agent_bob> brandon_ apt-get clean
<prince_jammys> brandon: i think i backed up the files and deleted them, like you said
<prince_jammys> cuz i did it with aptitude, which made a mess
<brandon_> agent what all will that delete?
<brandon_> everything or just what is broken?
<prince_jammys> man apt-get | grep clean
<Agent_bob> pipe man through grep ?????     why not just use the search feature in less and see the whole text ?
<Agent_bob> man less
<prince_jammys> that too
<prince_jammys> i just use it to only see the snippet i want
<prince_jammys> usually with -A 4 or something like that, but the above worked
<prince_jammys> yeah better is man apt-get | grep -A 4 clean
<Agent_bob> well what did i miss in here while i trolled #ubuntu ?
<prince_jammys> not much
<maduser> not person with cherokee server
<Agent_bob> maduser you still hung up on my webserver ?
<maduser> whys the server so slow, you have comcast
<Agent_bob> i have dialup
<maduser> oh
<maduser> well then....
<maduser> get dsl
<maduser> or fios
<maduser> but it is really cheep
<Agent_bob> you buy it.  i'll run it.     else i'll use dialup cause i'm cheep.
<brandon_> << noob here
<brandon_> I'm still having trouble cleaning up the kubuntu-restricted-respository
<brandon_> those commands didn't seem to work because...
<brandon_> oh jeez i answered my own question
<brandon_> lol
<prince_jammys> there's a folder somewhere called "partial"
<prince_jammys> the solution has to do with that, but i don't remember what it is
<Agent_bob> brandon_ sudo dpkg --configure -a ;sudo apt-get clean ;sudo apt-get update ;sudo apt-get install -f
<Agent_bob> close adept and run that  ^     then open adept and viola
<brandon_> thanks agent i'll try
<Agent_bob> <_Oz_:##windows> Vista is thwarting me.  All I want to do is use Windows Media player to open a movie which is stored on a network drive.  I can do this easily in VLC.   In WIn Media Player, the simple has become extremely difficult.
<CharonP1> does kubuntu set a default root password? because the install never asked me for one, and I cannot authen. su
<maduser> your the root
<brandon_> i just wiped windows and i have about a total of 2 weeks of experience with linux but I like it so far
<Agent_bob> CharonP1 no. it doesn't set any root password.
<maduser> in kubutu for some reason the defult user is the root
<stdin> !sudo | CharonP1 (use "sudo -i" to get a root shell)
<ubotu> CharonP1 (use "sudo -i" to get a root shell): sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<maduser> your passwors is the root by defult
<CharonP1> so the password is nothing
<Agent_bob> maduser no.
<CharonP1> i dont use sudo, I use su
<Agent_bob> maduser the default user is "root jr." but that's not root.
<maduser> thats close enogh
<Daisuke_Ido> !root | CharonP1
<ubotu> CharonP1: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Agent_bob> maduser that's becuase the message is incorrect.  it should inform you that it's using kdesudo   but it doesn't
<stdin> CharonP1: why don't you use sudo, what's the reason?
<maduser> that makes sense
<Agent_bob> CharonP1 sudo su -   if you want to use su
<Daisuke_Ido> even that's not recommended
<stdin> but that's caused 2 PAM requests, overhead
<stdin> sudo (auth 1), su - (auth 2)
<Agent_bob> Daisuke_Ido but reaches the desired end.
<CharonP1> because su is an easy way to get root terminal without opening root terminal then I can go back to user via exit
<stdin> sudo -i (only one auth)
<Daisuke_Ido> if you're doing so much as a root user, maybe ubuntu isn't the distro for you.  and if you're new to linux, you shouldn't be touching the root account anyway without knowing exactly WHAT you're doing, and why you're doing it
<Agent_bob> stdin i know that.   but he wants to use su.   so i gave him an easy way.
<stdin> CharonP1: and that's exactly what sudo -i gives
<Agent_bob> maybe he likes the su log
<CharonP1> <stdin> ok, I'll just have to make an alias="sudo -i" thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> (or implicitly trusting someone else that's giving you instructions)
<Daisuke_Ido> Agent_bob: also possible
<Agent_bob> one never knows whys someone else makes a specific request.
<CharonP1> or <Agent_bob> i mean
<prince_jammys> what's wrong with su?
<stdin> /var/log/auth.log logs all sudo requests ;)
<Agent_bob> prince_jammys nothing.  nothing wrong with sudo either.
<Agent_bob> prince_jammys it's all about preferances.
<Daisuke_Ido> but you have to go common denominator around here :)  people demanding root access are either a) not ubuntu's target audience and would be better served by another distro, or b) a completely new linux user who believes that root is the best way to run (a la windows)
<prince_jammys> that's what i thought
<CharonP1> actually, I use su a lot
<prince_jammys> Daisuke why do you say that?
<stdin> I only use sudo su to login to another (non-root) users account
<prince_jammys> why is ubuntu not for root users?
<Daisuke_Ido> prince_jammys: that in no way covers every possibility
<CharonP1> however, at this current moment, I am just trying to cp a .jpg to /usr/share/wallpapers
 * Agent_bob is absolutely not ubuntu's target audience!
 * Agent_bob is covered by it.
<Daisuke_Ido> that was worded poorly, but i don't really know how to clear it up
<stdin> CharonP1: "sudo cp source dest", you only need one command
<prince_jammys> ubuntu's pretty flexible
<prince_jammys> you can run gui apps if you want, you can hack if you want
<stdin> rather than, su -; cp source dest;exit
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu is flexible, but not gentoo flexible
<Agent_bob> Daisuke_Ido no. it's not poorly worded.  it makes good sense.
<prince_jammys> oh i've never used gentoo
<CharonP1> what is ubuntus target audience?
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu is for the user that just wants to get things done
<stdin> Human Beings ;)
<CharonP1> I always thought of linux as a power users system
<prince_jammys> apparently gui users
<Daisuke_Ido> CharonP1: linux is a kernel
<prince_jammys> the "human beings" thing i think is pretty silly
<CharonP1> sorry gnu linux
<Daisuke_Ido> and it's becoming more and more a desktop OS
<prince_jammys> implication i guess is that other linuxes are for freaks
<CharonP1> * gnu/linux
<Agent_bob> prince_jammys i see im not the only one that noticed that.
<stdin> prince_jammys: means general people, not necessarily the tech elite
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu is aimed at people who want to use their computers to work, not work on their computers
<stdin> although the tech elite are people too :)
<prince_jammys> yeah well that's not what "human beings" means
<prince_jammys> right
<Daisuke_Ido> but yes, it is flexible enough to accomodate everyone else
<Agent_bob> Daisuke_Ido not
<CharonP1> I'm a person
<prince_jammys> me too, i thin
<prince_jammys> k
<CharonP1> who like the su command
<sub[t]rnl> i'm not
<prince_jammys> i think it's a bad slogan
<Agent_bob> <Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu is aimed at people who want to use their computers to work, not work on their computers <<<< if that were remotely true.  all the compiz eyecandy would not be in gutsy
<CharonP1> my first distro was ubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> Agent_bob: the phrase refers to people using their computers rather than tinkering endlessly
<CharonP1> but I've since traveled through many distro's
<stdin> sudo is much more flexible that su, you don't have to give out your root pass to admins and you can control exactly what commands any particular user/group can run
<stdin> sudo is su++
<Agent_bob> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> stdin: with polymorphism and inheritance?
<Agent_bob> stdin only if configured    the default ubuntu /etc/sudoers makes sudo su--
<stdin> Daisuke_Ido: if you look at the sudo config file it looks like it :p it even has "classes"
<Daisuke_Ido> hehe
<prince_jammys> i thought that su was just like sudo, only for multiple commands, ie a mini-session
<CharonP1> I think I got used to su in debian
<prince_jammys> i'll read up on it
<stdin> Agent_bob: if you're the type to stick to defaults then you aren't the type that wants/needs extra functions/configuration ;)
<prince_jammys> right, a human being
<CharonP1> because when I moved to debian i was unable to figure out how to add myself to the sudoers list
<Agent_bob> stdin i'm the type that runs a nosuid system   remember?
<prince_jammys> in other words
<Agent_bob> i.e. su and sudo are worthless here.
<stdin> Agent_bob: yeah, but you're über 1337 :)
<Agent_bob> oh be nice.  no need to be insulting.   i can take a hint.
<brandon_> alright i've done all the steps that you guys told me for the amarok problem and no dice ...can I manually get to the files that i d/l and delete the mp3 ones myself?
<prince_jammys> is there a fast way to prefix who you are responding to here? i've never used irc before
<brandon_> so that it will d/l the package again and install it?
<stdin> Agent_bob: not an insult, it's a comment if anything
<Agent_bob> ;/
<stdin> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<stdin> everyone loves <tab> !
<prince_jammys> stdin: ah
<Cicero_123> reHello room
<prince_jammys> thanks
<Agent_bob> i use [tab] almost as much as [backspace]
<prince_jammys> Agent_bob: i will too
<prince_jammys> big fan of tab
<prince_jammys> horrible typist
<Cicero_123> i cant get dvdś to play. i get the error "no plugin found to handle this resource (dvd:///dev/hdd). What should i do?
<Cicero_123> *dvd's
<prince_jammys> there's a library you need
 * Cicero_123 rummages around for his library card... :)
<stdin> have you installed libdvdnav4, libdvdread3 and possibly libdvdcss2 (from medibuntu) ?
<prince_jammys> oh no, the kaffeine plugin or something
<prince_jammys> i went through that
<prince_jammys> there you go, stdin knows
<Cicero_123> prince_jammys: no, i just started using linux/kubuntu a few days ago.
<Agent_bob> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Cicero_123> prince_jammys: new reinstall after i messed up when playing in root. i wont do that anytime soon.
<Cicero_123> ic.
<Cicero_123> thanx for the info.
<prince_jammys> Cicero_123: looks like kubuntu-restricted-extras might have it
<stdin> it should have everything except libdvdcss
<prince_jammys> stdin: apt-cache doesn't show that for me, but shows libdvdread3
<prince_jammys> when i search
<stdin> libdvdcss2 isn't in the ubuntu archives, for legal reasons
<prince_jammys> oh right
<Cicero_123> prince_jammys: the instructions look complicated. i assume that the commands are to be run in Konsole?
<prince_jammys> Cicero_123: yeah you can try "sudo apt-get kubuntu-restricted-extras" first and see
<Cicero_123> prince_jammys: k. am doing now.
<prince_jammys> was it already installed?
<Cicero_123> invaliid operation
<prince_jammys> how come?
<stdin> * "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras"
<stdin> (missing "install")
<prince_jammys> oh right
<Cicero_123> prince_jammys: wow. lots of options
<prince_jammys> try what stdin wrote
<prince_jammys> apt-get install
<Cicero_123> actually one option, yes or no, but a lot of unpacking. :)
<prince_jammys> you're on kde, right?
<prince_jammys> meaning your desktop is kde
<Cicero_123> prince_jammys: yes. 5th day using linux/kubuntu.
<prince_jammys> ok
<Cicero_123> my system cant handle vista, and i dont like xp, and win2k is getting old.
<prince_jammys> Cicero_123: have you tried playing an mp3 file?
<Agent_bob> win2k was old when they wrote it.
<Cicero_123> prince_jammys: no, just dvd and data cd's
<ForgeAus> I've decided to reinstall my AndLinux
<ForgeAus> and toy with a few things to find out why it died
<ForgeAus> so that I can reinstall it and avoid doing that for next time
<Agent_bob> ForgeAus lessons by the try it and reformat methood !
<ForgeAus> Agent, yeah problem was I did so many updates to it I didn't really feel like starting again from scratch
<ForgeAus> nothing good about downloading the same stuff a second time
<Agent_bob> i'll second that motion
<Agent_bob> dialup dictates that you only dl the updates one time.
<Cicero_123> i dont know why i didnt switch sooner. it's a steep learning curve, but the system is great, and unassuming... i  like that.
<ForgeAus> and it might help me move on with my other Kuubntu installs
<ForgeAus> Cicero :) you didn't know what you were missing?
<Agent_bob> Cicero_123 unassuming and ubuntu don't even beling in the same post.    you have never tried a realy unassuming linux system.
<Agent_bob> belong even
<prince_jammys> Cicero_123: so after you're done you're still gonna need the libdvdcss2 package
<prince_jammys> and then you'll be set
<Cicero_123> unassuming as in it doesnt assume that dont really want to do something that i do. or assume that i want my word processor set up a certain way and makeme search for hours on how to undo the automatic settings.
<maman> linux
<Cicero_123> prince_jammys: i have a blue and grey screen in konsole, that looks like a java user agreement, and the screen is stuck.
<Lynoure> Cicero_123: some distroes don't even assume you want xserver, let alone that you want kde
<prince_jammys> Cicero_123: mmm
<Agent_bob> or that you want want to mount anything in /media   or that you want a splash screen at boot time.....
<stdin> Cicero_123: use Page Down to move and use tab and enter to press the option to show you agree
<Cicero_123> prince_jammys: thanx.
<Cicero_123> prince_jammys: i see sun is still a stickler for fine print...
<prince_jammys> you mean stdin
<prince_jammys> i just installed it myself
<prince_jammys> turns out i didn't have it - i don't play dvds on this machine, but i have a player
<Cicero_123> Agent_bob: but i like that. only what i want running when i want it running. if i can get it running. :)
<ahron> what deliniation?
<prince_jammys> Cicero_123: nice thing about ubuntu is you get a kick start by having everything installed by default, and as you learn you can change everything around
<Agent_bob> Cicero_123 heh.  yeah  that's why i've often said  "default = the starting point on the long road to right"
<prince_jammys> Cicero_123:  then you can mount stuff wherever you want, mess with configs of whatever you want -- but at least it's done for you at the beginning
<Cicero_123> ForgeAus: yeah. lol. didnt know what i was  missing. if i need to know i can look it up eventually. :)
<Cicero_123> prince_jammys: how do i tell if it is finished?
<Agent_bob> !info rutebook
<ubotu> rutebook (source: rutebook): Linux: Rute User's Tutorial and Exposition, an online book. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0-1.1 (gutsy), package size 5468 kB, installed size 8264 kB
<prince_jammys> you get your shell prompt back
<Cicero_123> k. it is done
<prince_jammys> try playing, but you probably won't be able to until you get the final libdvdcss2
<Cicero_123> prince_jammys: type exit, or quit?
<prince_jammys> you don't have to type anything
<Cicero_123> nvrmnd. i used the mouse.
<prince_jammys> if you have a prompt, it means it's done
<prince_jammys> oh
<Agent_bob> ^D works too
<prince_jammys> are you doing it in a gui or did you run sudo aptitude or something
<Cicero_123> prince_jammys: i ran it in konsole
<Lynoure> I chose "update" next to an empty language list in klavaro, and now the whole program insists on using Czech language (not any of my languages) despite being purged and reinstalled. How can I revert it to English?
<prince_jammys> oh well then after it's done with your command and you get a shell prompt it means you're done, and can close the window if you want, or type whatever else if you want to keep going
<Cicero_123> woohoo! kaffeine found my dvd
<Agent_bob> Lynoure ummm you will loose the customization but   rm -r ~/.kde    and ctrl+alt+backspace   should do it.
<plantain> Well, updating and rebooting still hasn't fixed my wifi
<prince_jammys> if you do a lot of terminal stuff from the desktop i highly recommend "yakuake"
<prince_jammys> i adore yakuake
<Agent_bob> s/the/all/
<plantain> Is there anywhere else that could perhaps help me get my ipw2200 to work?
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: not quite ready to throw away all my kde settings over this....
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: that command would make my kwallet stuff disappear too, I think, and that would just be bad
<Cicero_123> prince_jammys: what was the other group that i might want to dl?
<prince_jammys> libdvdcss
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: I already checked .kde/share/apps  and no klavaro there anymore
<prince_jammys> but that one is more of a pain
<Agent_bob> Lynoure then kcontrol > language (which you probably can't read) > language settings
<Cicero_123> prince_jammys: same command?
<prince_jammys> won't work
<prince_jammys> you have to add repositories for it because of legal crap
<Agent_bob> Lynoure requires a restart of kde to take affect as the message box will be saying.
<||arifaX> prince_jammys: me to like yakuake as well
<prince_jammys> google "ubuntu playing dvds" for the final step, unless someone here knows
<prince_jammys> you'll see it in the first listing
<Cicero_123> k
<prince_jammys> yeah yakuake i love
<Agent_bob> Lynoure i was assuming that you could not read the menus anymore also is why i mentioned the rm command.
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: language setting for all other apps are fine... also fine in kcontrol
<Cicero_123> prince_jammys: yakuake is a terminal program?
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: it's just a klavaro problem
<prince_jammys> yeah "sudo apt-get install yakuake"
<Agent_bob> Lynoure oh ?   then where is it that the i18 is hosed ?
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: in klavaro
<Agent_bob> oh   sorry.  my bad.
<prince_jammys> it uses konsole and springs up when you hit f12
<prince_jammys> goes away when you click anywhere else
<prince_jammys> it kicks ass
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: I'm wondering where in the world it's storing them during and after the purge...
<Agent_bob> Lynoure navagate to ~/.kde/default/applications/klavaro/     errr something like that
<Agent_bob> don't remember the exact path.
<Agent_bob> but anyway.   nuke the klavaro subdir
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: like I already said, no .kde/share/apps/klavaro (no .kde/default at all...)
<Cicero_123> yakuake is nice
<prince_jammys> right?
<prince_jammys> it's great
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: could be in some gnome place too, klavaro being a gtk+ app?
<Agent_bob> Lynoure ummm use find on it.     find ./.??* -iname *klavaro*
<prince_jammys> whenever i'm on someone else's computer i always instinctively start banging on f12, expecting yakuake
<Cicero_123> thanx all. :D
<prince_jammys> insta-terminal
<Cicero_123> one more question. when i set up a second user account it wont let me use app-get.
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: ah, too simple :)  .klavaro   :)
<prince_jammys> not if they don't have admin privileges
<stdin> Cicero_123: you need to add the user to the "admin" group in system settings
<Agent_bob> well we can make it harder if you want....
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: shouldn't that get nuked too with aptitude purge?
<Cicero_123> ah. k. thanx.
<Agent_bob> no Lynoure no package manager will touch ~/
<prince_jammys> non-admins can't install stuff
<Cicero_123> alright! 5th day of Kubuntu from win2k and loving it!  Thanx all! :)  bbl.
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: they seem to touch ~/.kde though
<apparle> SlimeyPete: Are you there
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: or maybe I remember wrong :)
<Agent_bob> $HOME is off limits to apt
<prince_jammys> Cicero_123: yeah, it's great
<prince_jammys> Cicero_123: especially compared to Win
<Cicero_123> prince_jammys: thanx for your help. i really appreciate it. :)
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: in a way I can understand why, on the other hand I wish there was a command that iterated through home dirs and purged the daylight out of things
<prince_jammys> my pleasure
<Cicero_123> bedtime for cicero...
<Cicero_123> night all.
<prince_jammys> Cicero_123: good night
<Agent_bob> Lynoure there is   rm -r ~/   heh.
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: :P
<apparle> Agent_bob: do you know how to use apt-zip?
<Agent_bob> apparle i think so.
<Agent_bob> what ya need ?
<Agent_bob> apparle or was that a general Q.
<Agent_bob> oh ok.
<Agent_bob> apparle you install it on the machine that is not networked,   run the apt-zip install package   script and it will generate a list of needed packages with url's for them.   you carry that file to the networked box and get the files,  then move them to the offline box and run the install script that the command also generated.
<Agent_bob> apparle yes i see your pm  but i'm not registered. so i can't answer.
<Agent_bob> !pm > apparle
<CharonP1> Agent_bob: so all I had to do was set a password
<apparle> Agent_bob: Whenever I do that, I get a error msg "<package> has no installation candidate" or something like that. I don't remeber it accurately
<CharonP1> Agent_bob: that sudo -i thing just didn't work. it took me away from my current working directory
<apparle> Agent_bob: I thought that my question was rather offtoic so thought to PM. I will ask next time
<apparle> SlimeyPete: Are you there
<Agent_bob> apparle um you may have to copy a working package cache from a networked box     i.e.  tar -czf package.tgz /var/lib/apt/lists /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin     and carry package.tgz  to the non-networked box and install it
<beener> this is were i go to get help right?
<Agent_bob> beener might as well. every one else does   :))
<Agent_bob> i mean yes.   ask away.
<beener> thank you
<beener> well i posted on the ubuntu forum but what ever i post there never gets answered
<apparle> Agent_bob: Explain it a little more please
<Agent_bob> answers are free,  but correct answers may cost extra
<beener> ever sence the update with the xorg kubuntu has been actin wierd
<beener> the wireless became very unstable
<apparle> Agent_bob: Was that for me
<beener> started to take up to 30 min to connect without fristing out
<alromaithi> who here made an art of our hes KDE? i need to talk to him without telling him how homicidal maniac months of trying myself
<Agent_bob> apparle the repos for the non-networked box must contain the package you are trying to install.   i.e.  if the "package cache"  or  "repository listings"   don't include main universe  then you may have to copy a working copy via the command i showed you  ^^^^
<sn00zer> # comments a line, how do i comment paragraphs?
<Agent_bob> apparle i'm not real good at trying to explain how something works.   that's a short comming you'll have to overlook.
<Lynoure> alromaithi: hes? Do you mean who made the kubuntu official art? or who makes icons? or just who has tweaked the look of their kde?
<beener> so i ended up disableing the restricted drive hopeing i could conect to harline and then work on ndiswrapper to get it wireless again
<beener> but the hardline would conect either (only happend after the update)
<apparle> Agent_bob: I am not interested it in how it works. Please repeat commands in qoutes and explain what to do after that. I am new to linux
<beener> i install the ndiswrapper via .deb both the commen and the utils but when i go to modprobe ndiswrapper
<alromaithi> Lynoure: your saying tweak? so KDE needs an expert to tweak it not just drag and drop and make your desktop look slick as you want it to be ?
<Lynoure> alromaithi: I'm just trying to figure out what you want...
<beener> i end up geting a error saying there isnt a ndiswrapper.ko
<Agent_bob> there is some kind of bug in the update,   it's been producing verious issues from network to display driver
<alromaithi> with my expirience i see GNome is easier to make it look great , wiht my KDE i just got KDE 4 downlkoad kbfx and changed my icons and panel and theme changed but nothign fancy tell me whats fancy?
<prince_jammys> sn00zer: i just do it with # on each line
<beener> is there a way to undo the udate?
<Lynoure> alromaithi: If you are just looking for kde vs. gnome fistfight, I don't do those for free :)
<prince_jammys> if you use kate, just select the stuff to comment and do Control-D
<prince_jammys> sn00zer:  to uncomment, select and Control-Shift-D
<alromaithi> im wanting somehting for great colors a glossy look for the eyes to be comfort and have a slick touch with the panel which shows the edges of each task in a slick way , why no one make such themes please post me your desktop i think im day dreaming for a future release or something or im still behind everybody else
<bentob0x> why does the DCOP server need access to my KWallet?
<beener> and is there a way to fix the ndiswrapper.ko thing (im pretty sure it has to do with it being the 1.50commen and 1.9 util)
<prince_jammys> alromaithi: i make themes that are the exact opposite of that
<alromaithi> prince_jammys: so your the gothic group?
<prince_jammys> alromaithi: no, just flat, non 3d icons
<apparle> Agent_bob: I know I am asking too much but please reply
<alromaithi> sorry then prince_jammys
<sn00zer> prince_jammys, is there not a way to comment blocks of text like /*  */?
<prince_jammys> alromaithi: i have redrawn the whole OpenWorld theme in svg
<Lynoure> alromaithi: If you want help/support of some sort, could you rephrase what you want help with?  Or start with checking kde-look.org, they might have what you want
<beener> agent if you are willing to help may pm you so im not so confused
<beener> may i pm*
<prince_jammys> sn00zer: i think there is (i assume you're talking shell scripts) but i don't remember -- try "abs-guide" online
<prince_jammys> sno
<beener> its very conjested
<beener> here
<Agent_bob> apparle on linux box with inet    "tar -czf package.tgz /var/lib/apt/lists /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin /etc/apt/sources.list "    copy/move packages.tgz to the non-inet linux box   and "tar -C / -xzf package.tgz "   then run the apt-zip install <packagenameyouwant>
<sn00zer> prince_jammys, ok, thanks :-)
<apparle> Agent_bob: I don't have to give the loaction for extraction??
<Agent_bob> beener sorry i'm not registered, so pm is out of the question for me.
<Agent_bob> apparle it's /
<alromaithi> Lynoure: i have many things i got from KDE look , but many many things cant be installed like themes , i dunno how you do them where are the How To install Theme or how to install plasma or how to install plasmiods or how to install icons or how to install or tweak and configure taskpanels etc... for a noob to be happy ,  i can say i used KDE for a year but im still a noob because every time i boot KDE i get a headache but with GNome if
<alromaithi> i show you how myne looks you will be amazed ,. i have a user = look of mac , and user = look of better then vista , and user = look of glossy eye comfort , and user = customized legend potraitec ubuntu style.
<beener> well ill stick it out... i hate being on the windows side.
<Lynoure> alromaithi: no support need or question then?
<apparle> Agent_bob: thanks.  :)   :)   :)
<alromaithi> google is poor for such search quotes that i mentioned Lynoure
<prince_jammys> sn00zer: you can install "abs-guide" on your box if you want all the docs locally ... good if you want bash-scripting references
<Agent_bob> apparle you will want to man apt-zip to lear a little more about it.   but it's pretty simple.
<Agent_bob> learn
<Lynoure> alromaithi: hmm, I didn't tell you to google anything... I'm confused now.
<alromaithi> post me all the how to's for a customer who wants to get most out of an EyeCandy Technology for KDE bro
<prince_jammys> sn00zer: you get them html-browsable and pdf -- they download into /usr/share/doc if you get abs-guide with apt-get
<apparle> Agent_bob: Actually I know how the things you told work but I am not good at commands. Thanks
<Agent_bob> apparle welcome.
<apparle> Any body here is Indian or right now in India
<Agent_bob> i'm indian   but not india indian
<Agent_bob> cherokee
<beener> so is there a way for me to get the ndiswrapper.ko
<Agent_bob> beener ndiswraper is on the install cd i think.
<Agent_bob> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<beener> ive already install it. though it is the 1.50 version
<apparle> Agent_bob: I know that I need an Indian to get that apt lists as I need an indian mirror
<beener> and the util 1.9
<Agent_bob> well you are ahead of me already.  i've never installed it.
<beener> o
<apparle> Any mehtod by which I can get in contact with an Indian
<beener> i just cant get the modprobe thing to work
<Agent_bob> apparle ah yes. sorry i was just interjecting.    answering questions for *hours makes one want to just talk some times...
<Agent_bob> beener sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Agent_bob> what it says ?
<apparle> How to get to community pages
<apparle> !community
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about community - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Agent_bob> check the main site  http://ubuntu.com
<beener> FATAL: could not open '/lib/modules/.../ndiswrapper.ko': no such file or directory
<Agent_bob> hmmm
<beener> im screwd because theres no way to get linux online now
<apparle> Is there a GUI for mencoder
<beener> im stuck with M$
<prince_jammys> apparle: i've been making one
<alromaithi> beener: your with Microsoft Soft?
<beener> on it now
<alromaithi> !!!!! need a medic for beener
<prince_jammys> apparle: but havent finished
<beener> lol
<apparle> prince_jammys: On which language
<prince_jammys> apparle: just using kommander
<beener> ... i hate it ever sence i installed kubuntu never left it but now...
<prince_jammys> apparle: basically you have a window with checkboxes and a "convert" button
<apparle> prince_jammys: That's a good idea. When will it be done
<prince_jammys> apparle: there is a gui out there i think, but it's not in the main repositories. don't remember what it's called
<Agent_bob> beener several listing on google.com/linux  search for "ndiswrapper.ko': no such file"  i'm sorry i'm no help with that.
<prince_jammys> apparle: soon, but unless it's really good i won't put it out there. just for home use -- doesnt check for bad input, etc.
<apparle> beener: I know how it feels about M$ after using linux (rather hopeless)
<beener> its ok i understand| ive been to all them i need to be on the internet fix the problem but i cant go hardlined
 * Agent_bob doesn't do windows
<apparle> prince_jammys: I suggest that you add a textbox at bottom to see the result or status and the replies of mencoder
<prince_jammys> apparle: oh yeah i have that
<beener> is there a way to text base conect ot a wired conection
<prince_jammys> apparle: the terminal output comes out in a dumb terminal, ala synaptic
<Agent_bob> with one of the cute little flip down switches...
<prince_jammys> apparle: i just do so many projects like that - and i get sidetracked, takes me a while to finish
<Agent_bob> beener ifconfig eth0 <ip> up
<apparle> prince_jammys: then you are doing it well. Do it fast. many people are waiting for a good one !!. Search for it in google and you will see
<Agent_bob> beener sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.111 up     <<<for example.
<beener> so that will set the ip also
<Agent_bob> yep
<prince_jammys> apparle: i know it's weird that there apparently isn't a gui for something like mencoder
<Agent_bob> can use ifup   for dhcp connections i think
<Agent_bob> dhclient to reget the ip
<prince_jammys> apparle: cuz command-line mencoder is pretty confusing, lots of parameters
<beener> i hope this works. thanks
<Agent_bob> networking is what linux does best,  so well infact that there are "if it were possable" too many networking tools.
<prince_jammys> apparle: the thing is that mencoder has so many freakin features that to do a comprehensive gui is a bit of work
<prince_jammys> it's like imagemagick, it can do so much stuff
<Agent_bob> multiple http servers multiple ftp servers  multiple * networking * . *
<stf> Hi. I use KDE 3.5.8 in Gutsy. When I do Alt+F2 "http://google.com", a konq icon starts bouncing as usual, but no window appears. Alt+F2 "konqueror http://google.com" works fine. Also tried "kfmclient exec http://google.com" in a konsole, but got no error output (no window appeared). Could anyone help?
<Agent_bob> your way my way the linux way the ubuntu way the debian way and even at times the right way.
<apparle> prince_jammys: do it as fast a s possible. i am waiting and also are many others
<Agent_bob> stf ummm no /usr/bin/x-www-browser   set  ?
<Agent_bob> just a thought
<bentob0x> Anybody knows why does the DCOP server need access to my KWallet?
<stf> stefan@stefan:~$ ls -lh /usr/bin/x-www-browser
<stf> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 31 2008-02-12 11:43 /usr/bin/x-www-browser -> /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser
<stf> stefan@stefan:~$ ls -lh /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser
<stf> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 2008-02-12 11:43 /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser -> /usr/bin/konqueror
<stf> Agent_bob: ^
<stf> bentob0x: normally it shouldn't.
<Agent_bob> readlink -f /usr/bin/x-www-browser would have been much cleaner.   but ok.   that's not the problem
<stf> aha
<Agent_bob> stf i don't know then.  i'd probably look around in mime types in knoq  but that's probably going to be futile.
<stf> Agent_bob: got it fixed
<Agent_bob> it was ?
<stf> Agent_bob: that's right, the html mimetype was bound to the kde4 konqueror with priority over the kde3 one for some reason. and the kde4 one was silently failing
<stf> thanks :)
<Agent_bob> k   welcome.
<Agent_bob> even a blind hog finds an acorn every now and then
<stf> whoa. that's deep.
<bentob0x> k thx stf
<stf> np
<Agent_bob> yeah,  i'm so deep i'm stuck.
<beener> turned out to be my eithernet cord was messed up
<Agent_bob> that's what you get for using that M$ software on it....  :))))
<beener> ...
<beener> what should i do about the wireless though i heard useing ndiswrapper would be more stable then useing the bcm43xx
<apparle> Agent_bob: If I get the lists from a person having ubuntu instead of kubuntu, will it do ?
<Agent_bob> i don't have anything wireless to test with.  so i'm ignorant about that
<Agent_bob> apparle ubuntu is ubuntu is ubuntu....
<beener> o well thanks any ways... does anyone here run wireless?
<Lynoure> beener: about half of the people, if not more
<beener> o well can any one help me out
<Agent_bob> apparle but that doesn't mean that they will have the same packages alread installed that you will.   and therein may cause a missing dependancy
<apparle> Agent_bob: I thought that I am getting only the addresses of the packages and not what is installed and what is not
<Agent_bob> apparle uhh    what stage of the game are you at there ?    if making the packages.tgz   then yes.
<Agent_bob> if getting the list from apt-zip   then no.
<Agent_bob> so i'm unsure what your question was
<Agent_bob> "the lists"  <<< not real discriptive.
<apparle> Agent_bob: Its OK. I am not calling you names
<||arifaX> i use aticonfig --swap-monitor every day. generally kicker does an exception crashes and restarts automatically. any ideas?
<apparle> bye
<Agent_bob> apparle good by and good luck with it.
<Agent_bob> ||arifaX </shrugs>
<||arifaX> Agent ??
<Agent_bob> looking for a way to keep kicker from crashing ||arifaX ?
<apparle> Agent_bob:thanks actually I know none with ubuntu near me
<beener> whats more stable kubuntu or gnome as of right now? and how can you fix the instabilities of the update
<Agent_bob> beener probably ubuntu/gnome   but dont tell anybody in #kubuntu i said that.
 * Agent_bob ducks.
<beener> damn...i really like kubuntu
<beener> you know if there working on fixing the bugs that the update brought?
<Agent_bob> i don't like gnome actually.  but i'm not going to lie about it.
<beener> or are we SOL
<Agent_bob> i'm sure it's being worked on.  but there are several things that need fixed so it may take a little time.  i haven't heard anyone on the "team" mention it.
<||arifaX> Agent_bob: I want to know what I can do to maybe post this as a bug
<Agent_bob> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<blazinfire> i need some help... i just got kubuntu 7.10 and i installed it. my connection is reconized. but for some reason the only application that will reconize my connection is the chat clients.
<||arifaX> Agent_bob: is this also for kubuntu?
<Agent_bob> stdin may know more (probably does) about it than i do.
<Agent_bob> ||arifaX yep
<Agent_bob> i.e. "any of its derivatives,"  ^
<blazinfire> i cant use konquer or anything else that uses the connection
<beener> are you wireless blazin?
<stdin> beener: which bug is that?
<blazinfire> nope
<beener> then nvm
<Agent_bob> blazinfire i've seen that before.  but i don't recall off hand the fix.   it's a common issue.
<beener> the xorg
<stdin> what about xorg?
<blazinfire> well i've done some research on it. and it seems to be a common issue. but i have yet found the fix for it
<beener> or at least when the xorg was int eh updates me and my friends computer just started fristing
<Agent_bob> stdin the one that was in the last updates that has put several people in #ubuntu and #kubuntu whining about the update breaking everything.
<beener> or do you mean the modprob prblem?
<beener> ... there sorta togather (and it 4am so im trying to stay comprehensive, need to finish fixing this)
<beener> @stdin so what is it you exacly askin?
<blazinfire> is there any other forums or anything i should search on other than kubuntu and ubuntu's forums?
<blazinfire> or does anyone know the fix in here for my prob?
<stdin> beener: I'm trying to ask exactly what the issue you have wit X is?
<beener> @blazin no but it had happend to me wire my wireless was fristing
<beener> @stdin not sure just the update had messd the wireless up. made it more unstable
<blazinfire> well for some reason it just seems my connection really isn't being reconized by anything. but i can use whatever KDE has in place of Pidgin
<blazinfire> i dont remember the exact name of the app.
<stdin> beener: the update to xorg messed with wireless?
<beener> yea
<stdin> how do you know they are connected?
<stdin> the update and the issues I mean
<beener> im not just my friend also have had conection problem after that one update
<beener> one cant conect to nothing
<beener> kopote
<blazinfire> yea thats right.
<stdin> xorg doesn't have anything to do with wireless, or any networking, I can't see a possible connection
<blazinfire> oh another thing that might be leading to the same situation. i cant even add any programs with the program manager.
<beener> im not saying that it is that im just saything the update that had the xorg in it is when things went bad
<blazinfire> i really think it revolves directly with v 7.10 cuz the previous version of ubuntu and kubuntu was fine
<beener> @ blazin what does it say?
<beener> @ blazin does it give you a comit error?
<blazinfire> give me a sec. i'm tryin to remember what it said. i'm in windows atm
<beener> @stdin im fairly new at this though i am learning. so im not realy sure of what would be causeing things and how to trouble shoot them correctly
<Agent_bob> well blazinfire google hates me.  i was looking for a post about the network issue you described    i have seen it in here several times  but don't recall what the actual problem is, unless it's a dns server issue.
<beener> @stdin the main thing i want is to be able to conect to the internet wirelessly. and to be stable instead of takeing more then 30 min to conect and work right
<Agent_bob> seems that maybe it's something about the   /etc/resolv.conf file.
<stdin> beener: the last time I had an update to xorg was 2008-01-27 to version 2:1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8.3
<blazinfire> i dont remember the error. i thought i had it wrote down
<beener> @stdin yea thats when things started to go array
<Agent_bob> blazinfire check your dns nameserver ip and when in linux check /etc/resolv.conf   for the same info.   i think that's where your problem may be.
<blazinfire> well i've checked everything i could think of on my side of my connection and everything checks fine
<Agent_bob> blazinfire and is the linux box behind a gateway ?
<beener> @stdin im not saying that it was xorg just after that whole update every thing went array such as the icon on the status bar apearing on the top left corner and the kicker crashing more often and also some apps dont open on the first click
<blazinfire> no
<Agent_bob> ok. then router ?
<beener> @stdin not to mension the even more instability in the wireless.  but i can deal with the others i just need to be wireless
<blazinfire> oh wait. sry. yea it behind a gateway
<blazinfire> 4 a.m. lol
<Agent_bob> ok.  then you may also need a    route add default <ip of the gateway>     command to get you cookin' wif gas.
<blazinfire> ahhh. i also was trying to connect to a direct ip address (still doesn't let me connect)
<Agent_bob> blazinfire your last post sounds more like a routing issue.    i don't know how knetwork manager handels that sort of thing,   but the route command is simple enough.
<beener>  @stdin i cant figure out why the bcm43xx is so unstable but it is. so i was told from someone to try ndiswrapper.
<pete_> Hello,is there anyway i can upgrade to 7.10 without having to reinstall
<beener> pakeg manager
<Agent_bob> pete_ from ?
<pete_> UK
<Agent_bob> to 7.10  from ?.??
<pete_> 6.06
<Agent_bob> ummm it's not reccomended
<pete_> if i run cat /etc/issue its 6.06
<pete_> ok so can i reinstall using the new live cd and keep all my software and files
<Agent_bob> distupgrade is made for one relase at a time.  so that would be a 3 step upgrade.
<pete_> its used as a server so i need to keep
<pete_> i see
<beener> @stdin now ndiswrapper give me this | FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/misc/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko': No such file or directory
<pete_> i installed ubuntu 7.10 on ps3 which is pretty cool!
<Agent_bob> pete_ you can keep anything in /home if it's a seperate file system   other wise it's not recommended to install over an earler version without reformating
<pete_> ok
<pete_> well ill jsut back it all up to a gb
<pete_> tb
<pete_> im pretty new to linux, only been using it about 2 mounths
<pete_> got Pissed of with windows lol!
<pete_> Any tips for me when using linux?
<stdin> beener: make sure you have linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-generic installed then
<beener> how?
<Agent_bob> tar --one-file-system -czf backup_name_and_location.tgz /       where "backup_name_and_location.tgz"  would be on another filesystem.   makes a good backup
<pete_> ok
<pete_> cool
<pete_> im quite young to do all this stuff so might need extra help :)
<stdin> beener: however you want, in a package manager or with "dpkg -l | grep linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-generic"
<Agent_bob> actually withoug the z in -czf   and called *.tar  is faster.  not compressed.
<pete_> ok cool
<pete_> can we do private chat?
<beener> o
<Agent_bob> if you are registered you can.  i'm not so i can't.
<Agent_bob> :)
<pete_> ahh ok im not registered
<pete_> so do you know anything to do with WINE
<pete_> as i have loads of school apps i need to run on my laptop aswell
<beener> ii  linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-generic     2.6.22-14.37                         Ubuntu supplied Linux modules for version 2
<Agent_bob> too much wine and you'll wake up with headache
<pete_> yeh well, hehe
<neville> pete_ Have a look at #winehq , and http://www.winehq.org
<pete_> aperntly its software to run microsoft software
<pete_> ok
<pete_> ta
<neville> The application database would no doubt be what you are after
<Agent_bob> wine is wine is not an emulator
<jussi01> !appdb
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<stdin> beener: then you need to reinstall it, "sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-generic"
<pete_> I tryed getting my network maneger to install Linux on all the school computers and server:) But he said NO:(
<beener> thisll fix it right
<Agent_bob> pete_ yeah typical.
<pete_> just because he dont know how to use it
<pete_> well and most of the 900 other students
<pete_> heh
<stdin> beener: it'll reinstall the kernel module and let ndiswrapper work
<Agent_bob> pete_ yep.
<jussi01> !ot | pete_
<ubotu> pete_: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<pete_> were the hell is that?
<beener> its dun so i should rerun modprobe and it should run right, right
<pete_> ahh
<Agent_bob> jussi01 where you been all day?
<jussi01> Agent_bob: sleeping :)
<Agent_bob> OK.
<stdin> beener: should
<Agent_bob> well gat it's your turn.
<beener> OMG
<Agent_bob> @jussi01 ^
<beener> YOUR A SAVIOR
<Agent_bob> tag
<Agent_bob> sheesh.   s/gat/tag/g
<beener> er... i dont rember the comand to alow it to start automaticly
<Agent_bob> i'm not lysdexic thank you i as am.
<Agent_bob> good night everybody.
<beener> thanks for the help before
<beener> take care
<jussi01> night Agent_bob
<stdin> beener: sudo ndiswrapper -m
<beener>  er... more errors
<stdin> * then "echo ndiswrapper |sudo tee -a /etc/modules"
<stdin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<pete_> anyone know anything about smaba and nertworking?
<jussi01> pete_: some, what do you need to know?
<pete_> ok well, i installed ubuntu on my ps3 and have a media server in myroom, which has all my music stored on. i want to be able to accsess it from my ps3
<beener> error >;you should delete that at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.9 line 790, <MODPROBE> line 388.  module configuration contains directive install pci:v000014E4d00004324sv*sd*bc*sc*i* /sbin/modprobe ndiswrapper
<jussi01> !samba > pete_
<beener> could that be because i have already dun that ?
<pete_> ok i sudo apt-get install samba and it working
<pete_> but i need to change the workgroup? in the smb.conf file
<beener> by dun that i mean the ndiswrapper -m (not knowing what is did)
<blackflag-at-wor> hello all :)
<blackflag-at-wor> I want to have to sreens  with a mastrox G400 dualhead
<blackflag-at-wor> but I only have 1 Monitor that is riunning
<blackflag-at-wor> can someone help 2 get 2 monitors running?
<blackflag-at-wor> II configure over systems settings  but its not running
<jussi01> !dualhead | blackflag-at-wor
<ubotu> blackflag-at-wor: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<c1|freaky> is there any good tool for posting to blogs for kde/kubuntu?
<jussi01> !info wordpress | c1|freaky
<ubotu> c1|freaky: wordpress (source: wordpress): an award winning weblog manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.2-1ubuntu1.3 (gutsy), package size 783 kB, installed size 4200 kB
<c1|freaky> no
<c1|freaky> i mean
<c1|freaky> a gui tool for posting to blogs, sorry
<blazinfire> hey you all
<blazinfire> i fixed the prob
<blazinfire> with me not running a network. some how i disabled the network manager and everything works fine
<blazinfire> and with the update software i guess. for some reason it wants me to update to kubuntu 7.10. i installed 7.10 ? any answers
<||arifaX> c1|freaky: and the package is called wordpress?
<c1|freaky> no
<c1|freaky> i mean a tool for posting to wordpress/drupal etc.
<||arifaX> c1|freaky: whats the name?
<||arifaX> need that
<c1|freaky> im looking for one
<prince_jammys> c1|freaky: i just did "apt-cache search blog" and several showed up
<prince_jammys> c1|freaky: kicker-kblogger - KDE applet to post weblog entries
<c1|freaky> thanks ;D
<c1|freaky> im trying some kde4 tool ;D
<blackflag-at-wor> ahh thanks!!
<blackflag-at-wor> !Xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<ziyue> hello?
<jussi01> !hi | ziyue
<ubotu> ziyue: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ziyue> hi,everyone
<ziyue> hi,jussi01 and ubotu~
<jussi01> !bot | ziyue
<ubotu> ziyue: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> ziyue: how can we help today?
<ziyue> does anybody know if there is a vim GUI for KDE?
<Aloha> ziyue, there is a vim gui for gnome ;_
<ziyue> yes,i installed it on kububtu,it does not work
<ziyue> but thx anyways,Aloha
<sebastian^> good morning folks
<ziyue> morning,sebastian
<SlimeyPete> ziyue: doesn't work? Odd. It works for me.
<Aloha> ziyue, http://www.yzis.org/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page
<ziyue> i mean it i could not find the GUI of vim on my kubuntu
<ziyue> cool~Aloha,that seems to be what I need
<ziyue> thanks,Aloha
<Aloha> ziyue, np
<ziyue> have you tried KDE4,Aloha?
<Aloha> ziyue, nope. i use xfce actually heh
<Aloha> im downloading kbuntu-desktop right now
<Aloha> kubuntu*
<ziyue> actually,I am a newbie for linux
<ziyue> haha
<Aloha> i've been using linux since 97
<prince_jammys> get ready for the great kubuntu :)
<prince_jammys> have you used it before?
<ziyue> I have to use Intel fortran compiler for my project,so installed linux
<Aloha> yeah, not extensively though
<Aloha> ziyue, people still program in fortran?
<ziyue> well,i didn't hear about linux at that time
<prince_jammys> Aloha: i recommend "yakuake" once you have it
<ziyue> yes,science still use it
<prince_jammys> i recommend it to everyone
<Aloha> prince_jammys, what is it?
<Aloha> PriceChild, oh its that terminal, yeah?
<prince_jammys> Aloha: term emulator
<Aloha> PriceChild, i tried it in xfce was kinda rough heh i'll try it in kde
<ziyue> yakuake?
<prince_jammys> Aloha: actually just uses KDE's konsole, but stays out of the way until you hit F12
 * Aloha is not used to things flying in from the top of the screen
<prince_jammys> Aloha: insta term is what it is
<prince_jammys> Aloha: ah, so you know it
<Aloha> kde apps are pretty good
<Aloha> i'm a fan of konqueror, just because i liek KHTML over gecko
<Aloha> like*
<prince_jammys> Aloha: love konqueror
<Aloha> firefox is good but it has some memoy issues
<prince_jammys> Aloha: konq can do so much
<prince_jammys> Aloha: also firefox acts funny sometimes in KDE
<Aloha> prince_jammys, what do you mena by "do"?
<Aloha> mean*
<prince_jammys> Aloha: oh, you know, open terminals, read man pages, read info pages, preview files, etc
<Aloha> prince_jammys, nice
<prince_jammys> Aloha: just man: command and you get man pages in html, nicely formatted
<Aloha> prince brb just finished downloading kubuntu-desktop gonna restart in it
<prince_jammys> Aloha: but now for some reason they're making dolphin the default file browser, which i change right away
<prince_jammys> ok see ya
<ziyue> i have to go back to my work,see you later,Aloha
<ziyue> see you later,everybody
<Aloha> prince_jammys: back
<Aloha> not too bad
<Aloha> virtual keyboard
<Aloha> prince_jammys: what email client do you use?
<prince_jammys> Aloha: kmail
<prince_jammys> Aloha: i use mostly kde stuff -- good stuff once you get used to it
<Aloha> prince_jammys: i'm used to thunderbird heh
<prince_jammys> Aloha: yeah i used to use that -- very similar, just themed differently
<prince_jammys> they're almost the same, other than appearance, as far as the use i give it
<Aloha> i'm loading it right now
<Aloha> i'm chatting in konqueror
<Ginungaggap> good morning
<prince_jammys> Aloha: i didn't know you could do that
<Ginungaggap> does anybody know how to make ubuntu shut down, when I press the poweroff-button on my casis?
<Ayabara> Anyone with a "Intel® Next-Gen Wireless-N Mini-PCI Card". I have one on my XPS M1530, and it's not all ok..
<Aloha> prince_jammys: i mean konversation... sorry everything starts with a "K" heh
<prince_jammys> Aloha: yeah the K thing is really overkill
<prince_jammys> though it makes identifying kde apps easy
<Aloha> prince_jammys: yeah its pretty nice. where is the "about kde" app?
<Divilinux> hi all..anyone can give me the plasmarc txt please?
<prince_jammys> Aloha: everywhere in "Help"
<Aloha> prince_jammys: thnx!
<Aloha> prince_jammys: what IM client do you run? kopete?
<prince_jammys> Aloha: try in konqueror for example "man: grep"
<prince_jammys> Aloha: i don't use one
<prince_jammys> kde
<prince_jammys> kde's is kopete
<prince_jammys> which shockingly also begins with a k
<Aloha> prince_jammys: man grep doesn't show anything?!
<prince_jammys> man: grep with a colon
<prince_jammys> or just man: if you want a menu of everything
<Aloha> prince_jammys: gotcha
<Aloha> prince_jammys: No man page matching to grep found.
<prince_jammys> the renegade kde app is gwenview, which amazingly begins with a "g" of all letters
<prince_jammys> now that's a problem
<prince_jammys> does it work in  a term?
<Aloha> yeah
<prince_jammys> weird
<prince_jammys> i didn't install anything to make it do that
<Aloha> prince_jammys: did you install kubuntu cd?
<prince_jammys> Aloha: no, i installed it after having gnome
<Aloha> prince_jammys: me too.... hrm thats why i asked
 * Aloha shrugs
<prince_jammys> Aloha: maybe if you go to the main menu and "help" and then index man pages from there
<prince_jammys> they're all viewable there also, or should be
<Aloha> prince_jammys: main menu?
<prince_jammys> if you do a lot of manning, like me, it's very handy
<prince_jammys> the big K on the lower left
<Aloha> oh KDE menu
<prince_jammys> Aloha: K-Menu->Help->Search Options tab on the left ->"Build Search Index"
<Aloha> prince_jammys: building
<prince_jammys> Aloha: kate is also a great little text editor, especially if you write scripts
<Aloha> prince_jammys: what about wring code?
<prince_jammys> don't know
<prince_jammys> i use it for perl,php,bash
<erik__> how do I work with my wireless settings in kubuntu with kde4? i had it in kde3 but now I cannot find it
<Aloha> prince_jammys: i'm a ruby programmer
<prince_jammys> Aloha: i'd be surprised if it didn't highlight ruby syntax
<user-land> Hi, is there a disadvantage from installing Kubuntu 64bit version ?
<Aloha> prince_jammys: cool
<prince_jammys> comes with it's own terminal tab so you can run your stuff as you edit
<SlimeyPete> user-land: you have to fiddle around a bit to make Flash work, apparently.
<SlimeyPete> otherwise no, not really
<user-land> are you running it, slimeypete ?
<Aloha> prince_jammys: when i buld man i get htdig failed
<SlimeyPete> user-land: I run it on my desktop. I haven't tried installing Flash but everything else seems to work.
<prince_jammys> Aloha: i have no idea what that's about
<user-land> great, slimeypit, so is it faster then ?
<Aloha> oh well
<SlimeyPete> user-land: not sigificantly. A little.
<SlimeyPete> Aloha: make sure you have htdig installed?
<user-land> thank you :-)
<Aloha> SlimeyPete: oh that would help ;)
<prince_jammys> Aloha: apparently you're not the only with this problem, according to google
<Aloha> i like the terminal program yakaouko or whatever
<Aloha> yakuake
<prince_jammys> Aloha: yeah it's super handy
<Aloha> kde is cool. first time i've used it in a few versions
<prince_jammys> such a charming name too
<Aloha> yeah kate has ruby highlighting
<Aloha> woo build index is working now
<Aloha> SlimeyPete: thnx
<prince_jammys> Aloha: kate is good for script editing (select+ Ctrl -D -- comment out, Ctrl-I indent --plus shift uncomments, unindents)
<prince_jammys> lots of useful stuff
<hmmyeh> anyone with some rtl8169 tips for ubuntu? gigabit.... i get good speed on downloads from the ubuntu pc to a xp pc, but uploading from xp > linux seems as slow as 10mbit :S
<SaeidZebardast> how to upgrade kubuntu 7.10 to 8.04 ?
<Aloha> SaeidZebardast: i would wait until hardy is released
<SaeidZebardast> I want to upgrade 8.04 alpha
<SaeidZebardast> Aloha: ^
<alromaithi> then update
<giovanni_h> hi guys
<giovanni_h> which kernel should I use? the -386 or the -generic? I have a pentium IV
<Aloha> SaeidZebardast: update manager
<SaeidZebardast> Aloha: update-manager -d ?
<Aloha> SaeidZebardast: system menu
<erik__> where's the network manager in kde4? in network settings the top tab i missing compared to kde3..
<SaeidZebardast> Aloha: Thanks
<Aloha> is google toolbar available for konqueror?
<Aloha> SaeidZebardast: np
<Aloha> prince_jammys: welcome back
<prince_jammys> Aloha: thx - it's my first time using Konversation - wanted to see if it minimized to tray when you close the window
<prince_jammys> Aloha: and it didn't
<Aloha> prince_jammys: heh, thats one way to find out
<Aloha> found another non-K kde app Akregator
<erik__> has anyone tried to configure wireless for kde4?
<Aloha> erik__: i use wicd
<erik__> Aloha: thanks, I'll check it out.. not in apt right?
<_Angelus_> guys
<_Angelus_> i changed to kubuntu 64bit
<_Angelus_> im using kde4.0.1
<Aloha> erik__: its the best wireless manager all round IMHO
<_Angelus_> an i dont have power saving features
<_Angelus_> like suspend to ram..
<Aloha> _Angelus_: KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4
<_Angelus_> Aloha:  i think its more powersaving support then kde4...
<_Angelus_> but anyways
<Aloha> prince_jammys: OOOOOOHHHH!! i was doing man: grep... not man:grep it works now
<prince_jammys> Aloha: pretty nice feature
<Aloha> prince_jammys: for sure!
<prince_jammys> Aloha: you can also stick a terminal button on the bar if you want, and be able to open a terminal as you browse through files
<hmmyeh> got rtl8169 nic, slow upload speed from xp to linux, but awesome speed from linux to xp
<hmmyeh> any tips?
<prince_jammys> Aloha: the terminal gets opened in whatever directory you're looking at
<prince_jammys> Aloha: basically, features galore
<prince_jammys> but useful ones
<Aloha> anyone know if google toolbar works with konqueror?
<Aloha> all my bookmarks are stored there
<prince_jammys> Aloha: don't know, but konqueror can probably import them
<Aloha> prince_jammys: google exports bookmarks as one big html file heh
<prince_jammys> Aloha: yeah konq and firefox do that too
<prince_jammys> Aloha: i like it because you have a webpage of bookmarks, instead of a menu
<prince_jammys> Aloha: both, actually
<Aloha> prince_jammys: how do you change kde themes?
<psi_> morning all
<psi_> another wonderflly warm day in feb
<prince_jammys> Aloha: "kcontrol" in KMenu
<Aloha> prince_jammys: don't see it
<prince_jammys> Aloha: System-settings?
<Aloha> prince_jammys: oh.. that one
<Aloha> prince_jammys: thnx
<prince_jammys> Aloha: kcontrol is better by the way ... i think they started packaging kde with "system-settings" in an effort to make it have FEWER features .. i recommend installing "kcontrol" to have access to all kinds of settings
<Aloha> prince_jammys: ok thnx
<Aloha> kde is pretty
<Tm_T> prince_jammys: no fewer features, but to be more clear, also kcontrol doesn
<prince_jammys> Aloha: apparently one criticism of KDE is that it's TOO configurable -- hence the switch to "system-settings". i don't think KDE should pay attention to those criticisms
<Tm_T> 't have maintainer
<prince_jammys> Tm_T ah
<Aloha> prince_jammys: you can never have too much control over your computer
<Tm_T> prince_jammys: Kcontrol is and apparently will stay as unmaintained relic, good one, but still...
<prince_jammys> well, you can search for the setting you want in kcontrol just by typing it ... havent used system-settings in a while but i don't remember it having that
<prince_jammys> ie.. you have to rifle through all the menus, right?
<Tm_T> should have search
<prince_jammys> can you change system services .. that kind of stuff?
<Tm_T> should
<Tm_T> remind you, I'm no systemsettings user, Kcontrol <3
<prince_jammys> oh well i take it back then ... maybe i didn't check it out thoroughly
<prince_jammys> i just noticed the KDE switch to default apps like dolphin, that seem to have fewer settings than the older ones like konq
<Tm_T> prince_jammys: Kubuntu, not KDE
<kaan> hi can anyone help me with adept manager?
<prince_jammys> Tm_T oh, Kubuntu only?
<prince_jammys> Tm_T do you know why the switch to dolphin? to me it just seems worse
<Tm_T> prince_jammys: well other distros too, but not KDE itself
<Tm_T> prince_jammys: "easier for the new users, not drowning with features"
<kaan> it says adept manager's being used by another program and can only start in read-only mode... but i just restarted the computer.... and it still doesn't work
<Tm_T> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Tm_T> kaan: ^^
<prince_jammys> Tm_T yeah, see i like drowning in features :) so long as they're useful, which in konq, they are
<prince_jammys> fewer features starts to remind me of that other OS
<kaan> ok trying
<kaan> oh sweet
<kaan> worked
<kaan> thank you
<kaan> a newbie question
<Aloha> i like kmail better than thunderbird
<kaan> what does sudo do?
<kaan> :)
<Tm_T> !sudo | kaan
<ubotu> kaan: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Aloha> kaan: SUperuerDO
<Aloha> user*
<prince_jammys> kaan: makes you superuser for just a single command
<kaan> ah gotcha thanks guys! Adept manager runs now!
<kaminix> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scim/+bug/34282 Is this bug abandoned?
<Aloha> bug #34282
<Aloha> blah stupid bot
<Tm_T> Aloha: is not ;(
<Aloha> Tm_T: heh ;)
<kaminix> !bug 34282
<kaminix> Maybe...
<kaminix> Nope. :p
<kaminix> Would be nice to be able to write some Japanese in Skype aswell. :p
<lousygarua> n00b alert, what is this katapult app launcher thing and how do i change its shortcut key?
<kaminix> Or Parley... :)
<Tm_T> !katapult | lousygarua
<ubotu> lousygarua: katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<prince_jammys> lousygarua: katapult is like Alt-F2, sort of
<prince_jammys> ok sorry i'm new to irc i have to try this. ....
<kaminix> I never quite understood the point with Katapult when we have alt+f2 though.
<prince_jammys> !ls | prince_jammys
<prince_jammys> ok i got a warning
<Tm_T> kaminix: "intelligent"
<lousygarua> prince_jammys: Tm_T: what if i have Alt+Space mapped to a different function?
<kaminix> Tm_T: Intelligent how?
<prince_jammys> what is this ! thing?
<Tm_T> lousygarua: sorry, I don't use katapult
<Tm_T> prince_jammys: control sign for our bot
<Tm_T> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Tm_T> kaminix: open katapult and write "web"
<prince_jammys> !ls
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<kaminix> Is there any way to redirect alt + space to alt + F2? Making them do the same thing that is.
<prince_jammys> very nice
<lousygarua> kaminix: i'm looking for a way
<kaminix> Thanks lousygarua :)
<lousygarua> kaminix: i've finally installed kubuntu-desktop on my laptop and started playing around with it :)
<lousygarua> so... professional.
<Aloha> lousygarua: i just installed.. i _really_ like it
<kaminix> bug 34282
<kaminix> Go bot!
<lousygarua> Aloha: GNOME aims more at simplicity and KDE for being hardcore user I think
<Tm_T> kaminix: try in query
<Tm_T> lousygarua: no
<lousygarua> I mean, my grandma would use GNOME rather than KDE :)
<Aloha> lousygarua: its really intuitive i think
<Aloha> lousygarua: kde i mean
<Aloha> lousygarua: i just started using it and everything is really natural
<Tm_T> lousygarua: KDE and GNOME are both for beginners and old timers, it's just matter of different approach
<lousygarua> Tm_T: yeah i agree
<neville> KDE :D :D :D
<kaminix> I like KDE better than Gnome in pretty much all aspects, except that the systray messages in Gnome are better looking.
<kaminix> There we go, now alt + space and alt + f2 does the same thing ^^
<prince_jammys> kaminix: open katapult with alt-space, then do control-c
<kaminix> Just unistalled katapult in favor of alt + f2
<prince_jammys> kaminix: it should send it to the tray, where you can right click and change config
<prince_jammys> kaminix: well, control c works but i don
<prince_jammys> 't see where to change shortcut
<Aloha> alt+f2 seems way quicker and more versitile
<kaminix> Think you misunderstood me. I removed Katapult, then went into keyboard shortcuts and made alt + space an alternative to alt + f2 :)
<prince_jammys> aloha: yeah i use alt+f2 -- only bad part is it doesnt autocomplete
<kaminix> Autocomplete in alt + f2 would be gold.
<prince_jammys> kaminix: gotcha, sorry
<prince_jammys> kaminix: gnome has it
<Aloha> prince_jammys: single program commands arn't bad though. like "firefox" or "kmail"
<prince_jammys> Aloha: oh yeah, it's not a big deal
<kaminix> Well, time to do some school work. :/ KWord here I come! Atleast there's some pleasure in doing the work... :p
<kaan> which plug-in/codec should i install to watch mpg/avi files?
<prince_jammys> Aloha: i usually just do it in yakuake anyway
<Aloha> prince_jammys: f12 ftw
<Aloha> prince_jammys: thats really growing on me
<Aloha> prince_jammys: you ever use fish shell?
<prince_jammys> Aloha: whenever i use any other computer i just keep banging f12 expecting yak
<prince_jammys> Aloha: no
<Aloha> prince_jammys: its pretty cool does a lot of stuff like bash but better
<lousygarua> kaminix: for changing the alt+space thing, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=110918
<kaan> which codec is good?
<prince_jammys> Aloha: it's like a user friendly shell, right?
<Aloha> prince_jammys: yeah
<Aloha> prince_jammys: http://www.fishshell.org/ its my default shell
<prince_jammys> Aloha: yeah i've been to that site
<Aloha> prince_jammys: cool
<Aloha> how do you change from gdm to kdm?
<prince_jammys> Aloha: that i don't know ... i still use gdm
<prince_jammys> Aloha: system-settings, i would guess
<Aloha> prince_jammys: just found it ;)
<spiroo> I am curious, does anybody here has an Amarok 2 which can add music to playlist/collection? And no this is not a bug report ;)
<prince_jammys> Aloha: other stuff that's worth checking out: kdevelop (for writing software) -- kivio (easy way to make flowcharts) -- kommander (for making guis)
<Aloha> prince_jammys: thnx
<prince_jammys> kkk
<prince_jammys> everything k
<Aloha> prince_jammys: haha
<prince_jammys> stuff is good
<Aloha> i think kde is the future of linux... gnome is too stagnant
<arcticpenguin380> does everyone know what linus said about gnome?
<Aloha> arcticpenguin380: what does he say?
<spiroo> Aloha: So do I ;)
<prince_jammys> Aloha: one would think, but ubuntu is mostly gnome
<arcticpenguin380> http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS8745257437.html
<Aloha> prince_jammys: for now it is... it will probably change :)
<prince_jammys> Aloha: kde  better not become the betamax of linux
<Aloha> kde has way better integration
<_ruben> since i restored my gpg settings from an old pc, i know have a problem in kmail that kmail totally freezes when i click on an email which has any kind of cryptography in it
<_ruben> and for some reason i cant select my key in the identity config window
<tzanger> good morning
<tzanger> is anyone else's kopete crashing out with SEGV this morning when connecting to MSN?
<Aloha> haha gnome devlopers aruging with linus about how to use linux
<Aloha> he freaking invented linux
<hydrogen> and so?
<ForgeAus> omg that article is SO right about gnome
<ForgeAus> in the first few lines
<hydrogen> Linus has always felt the need to start trouble and give out his opinion in inflamatory ways
<arcticpenguin380> a few days ago he called HFS+ "utter crap"
<hydrogen> it's only "news" because he's linus
<hydrogen> nothing to see there, move along
<spiroo> Does someone know if you can open and edit .docx files in either open office or koffice?
<arcticpenguin380> i wonder what will happen to linux when linus dies or retires.
<Aloha> hydrogen: _only_? i take his opinion in very high regard.
<arcticpenguin380> i bet AM will take over
<hydrogen> Aloha: thats cool, that doesn't mean that a) it's correct or b) anyone else does
<hydrogen> anyways
<hydrogen> this channel is about support for kubuntu
<hydrogen> not the latest thing linus said
<hydrogen> please take it to #kubuntu-offtopic
<Aloha> hydrogen: that article is half about kde, therefore on topic
<Aloha> don't be a hater
<hydrogen> no
<hydrogen> it's not on topic
<hydrogen> the topic is support for kubuntu
<Aloha> your last 11 line entries didn't have anything to do with kubuntu support except for the one that said this channel's topic is about that
<hydrogen> that's alright
<spiroo> .docx files?
<hydrogen> I can blame you for that
<kaminix> spiroo: I think .docx is for the latest Microsoft Office, you'll most likely have a hard time using those.
<hydrogen> I don't particularly see what your problem is.  You are clearly off topic for this channel, just accept it and move the discussion to a more appropriate venue (I'm sure theres a digg story about it!).  Theres no need to clutter this channel with that sillyness
<hydrogen> I think openoffice supports it
<_BlueCro_> hello. does any of you know why kopete crashes every time when i want to log in?
<flipstar> hi i want to buy an s-ata controller card..can you recommend some for *ubuntu or are there working all ?
<Briareos> what is changing my menu.lst? I've setup my pc via a disk image where the "root"-entry of the menu.lst was set to hd(0,2). But on the system it is hd(0,0). So i changed that. problem is that after updates via adept this is suddenly reset to hd(0,2) again. can you provide a hint?
<Dr_Willis> Briareos, How did you change it?
<Dr_Willis> the menu.lst file has a line like  #groot(somthing) I think.. thats where it reads it from every time update-grub is ran
<Dr_Willis> You dont just change the auto-generated menu items
<rodolfo> en español?
<Dr_Willis> ## default grub root device
<Dr_Willis>  # groot=(hd0,2)
<tzanger> is anyone else's kopete crashing out with SEGV this morning when connecting to MSN?
<Dr_Willis> !es | rodolfo
<ubotu> rodolfo: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<tzd> i need help with my mouse settings or perhaps windows settings please? The active window is now controlled by where my mouse pointer are.
<Dr_Willis> tzd,  thats often called 'x-mouse' or.. somthing else.... :) heh - i forget what...
<Dr_Willis> Not sure where kde keeps that setting.
<Dr_Willis> it used to be  real common with some window managers ages ago.
<tzd> Dr_Willis: ok... i'll have a look.. don't know how or when i activated this setting but hopefully I'll find it ;) Thanks
<Dr_Willis> night all
<tzd> yaay found it. It was called "focus"
<BluesKaj> Howdy Folks  : )
<flipstar> hi
<ForgeAus> hey Blues n flipstar ...
<ForgeAus> a little late
<BluesKaj> hi ForgeAus
<BluesKaj> it's morning here ...I imagine it's pretty late in Oz
<Briareos> Dr_Willis isn't that commented out?
<Briareos> or is a single '#' in the menu.lst not a comment? it never changed that from # groot=(hd0,2) to # groot=(hd0,0) ... so it could be the solution
<Briareos> :)
<default_> hi.  question.  Is there a way to save windows positions with Dolphin?
<flipstar> Briareos: no # dont have to be a commend, grub parse these lines also
<nosrednaekim> windows positions
<nosrednaekim> ?
<Briareos> flipstar thx
<arcticpenguin380> is it possible to get tracker running in kubuntui
<default_> windows positions as in when I close a kde or dolphin window it opens next time at the position I last closed it at
<Briareos> Dr_Willis thanks for your help. I am sorry I gotta leave to a meeting now, so I cannot stay until your response, but I am pretty sure that your suggestion is the solution
<Briareos> bye
<prince_jammys> arcticpenguin380: my guess is through system-settings (or kcontrol)->services, but i'm not sure.  there's also strigi, kde's tracker
<niall> if you download source using apt, how do you get rid of it?
<ForgeAus> if you donwload anything with apt its generally a .deb package
<default_> niall: maybe manuallly?  no expert answer from me.
<ForgeAus> I don't know much about if there are or not source .deb's but you can simply delete the .deb file
<ForgeAus> (apt keeps a cache its probably easier to erase the cache using apt's commands)
<nosrednaekim> niall➜ manually, since they are downloaded to wherever you are when you run the command
<default_> is there any answer on KDE saving window's positions?
<arcticpenguin380> do symbolic links to execituables a security risk
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<flipstar> default_: the window position should be saved by default..
<nosrednaekim> default_➜ yes, right click on a window's titel bar and select widow preferences or something like that, and then mess arund with the settings, it in there somewhere
<default_> ok will look.  thx.  trying now.
<MartinCleaver> Hi - I have booted the amd64bit 7.1 live CD - and am in the process of wanting to install
<jpatrick> hi MartinCleaver
<MartinCleaver> I have one 500gb disk on the drive, it hosts Centos 5.1, and a lot of content I need to keep
<MartinCleaver> Hi jpatrick
<default_> I made a "window specific setting" that saves the windows positions is this proper for making KDE save windows positions/size?
<MartinCleaver> In Step 4, it asks Guided vs. Manual
<jpatrick> MartinCleaver: do you not keep your files on a seperate partition?
<MartinCleaver> Most of my files are on a NAS box, but I have a bunch of Virtual Machines that are on the local 500gb disk
<arcticpenguin380> are symbolic links safe?
<MartinCleaver> I did partition the 500gb
<jpatrick> arcticpenguin380: yes
<prince_jammys> arcticpenguin380: what do you mean safe?
<default_> artic wouldn't the same user that makes a symbolic link be the same owner of the fiel being linked?  in general!
 * MartinCleaver runs qparted to look at the disk again
<default_> like wouldn't links have ownership attributes as well?
<arcticpenguin380> link to a program so it starts automaticly at start up
<MartinCleaver> ok, so sda1 ext3 100mb, sda2 465gb - unmounted. I *think* my virtual machines are on the sda2
<flipstar> symlinks have no permissions
<MartinCleaver> but I'd need to mount sda2 to be sure
<MartinCleaver> they are managed using the LVM
<MartinCleaver> I'd like to dual boot for now
<MartinCleaver> so will Guided - use entire disk give me the option to dual boot?
 * MartinCleaver waits patiently
<default_> oh well it's now remembering windows positions I left thm at.  In windows behaviour it's set to smart positioning and there's no open to individualise the position save.
<default_> I must admit Kubuntu is much nicer than previous verisons, but it's not upto the level of going mainstream yet, as in user friendlyness.  Too much bash fixing needed for average joe.
<default_> kde4 looks great.
<flipstar> MartinCleaver: grub should automaticly detect a second os
<flipstar> i never used the guided one so i cant say anything about that
<ActionParsnip> default_, depends if you got harware from the HCL or not
<default_> yep that's a point, then it's pretty much setup properly
<da_didi> I justed downloaded and burned the kubunut latest desktop version and the "check cd media" complains about a broken package and the install fails.. known issue?
<ActionParsnip> da_didi, did you md5 check the download before you burned?
<default_> did you verify the burn Da-did?
<MartinCleaver> so, flipstar, if I tell it to use the Entire DIsk, it won't mess with the Centos install?
<da_didi> of course not :/
<default_> heheh
<ActionParsnip> MartinCleaver, if you give the installer unpartitioned space then it will spot it and offer to use it for your Kubuntu install
<ActionParsnip> da_didi, then there is your issue. Downloads are not 100% foolproof
<default_> the installer is fantastic now. tHe onyl problem I have with it is that if you don't have fast internet then the packages still try to download at the speed with no way to stop without killing install.
<MartinCleaver> ok, so my disk has two partitions: qtparted can see 100mb /boot + 465gb unmounted
<MartinCleaver> I have used the unmounted disk for sure
<MartinCleaver> but I don't know why the live cd has not mounted it
<da_didi> the installer also shows some issue about PCI, api.. /var/log/messages also shows somethings with perl and api
<ActionParsnip> MartinCleaver, mount it yourself :)
<default_> I've got ADSL2 but if I go over limits in month, I get shaped to 56K and this is why it failed for me instlaling.  I had to remove the lan cable to make it skipt he process.
<da_didi> i will retry
<ActionParsnip> da_didi, you could even use one off a Linux Format or whatnot
<default_> martin try fusermount -u <mountdev>
<MartinCleaver> root@ubuntu:~# fusermount -u /dev/sda2
<MartinCleaver> umount: /dev/sda2: not mounted
<ActionParsnip> MartinCleaver, are you logged in as root?
<MartinCleaver> I 'sudo su' d
<flipstar> you have to give umount the mount directory not the device ..
<ActionParsnip> MartinCleaver, are you on the live cd?
<da_didi> yeah, the md5 sums don't match
<MartinCleaver> yes, live DVD
<default_> hehehhe da
<MartinCleaver> amd 64bit
<ActionParsnip> MartinCleaver, cool, just checkin. running stuff as root (specially web apps) is insane
<senorpedro> i have a new creative zen pplayer and it doesnt mount under kubuntu. i tried the new mtp-tools and also kzenexchange, but no success. also in amarok there is no recognition of the player. is it even possible to use the new creative zen player (8gb) under linux?
<MartinCleaver> ok, thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> senorpedro, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=657686
<MartinCleaver> so what mount command should I use?
<MartinCleaver> I know when I am in Centos it says it is managed using LVM
<default_> senorpedro do you know what protocol it uses over the usb?
<flipstar> MartinCleaver:  sudo mkdir /media/sda2;sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/sda2
<flipstar> where sda2 is your drive to mount
<senorpedro> default_: no, i have no idea
<MartinCleaver> mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<flipstar> what filesystem is it ?
<default_> senorpedro: if it's simply a storage access then it would be strange why it's not seeing it.  if it's another protocl then you ened to find out and give the ability for os to read it.
<MartinCleaver> its whatever Centos installed, something like a "Linux Volume Manager" volume
<default_> senorpedro: I'm not expert.
<ActionParsnip> senorpedro, if you dont mind having gnome libs installed you can use gnomad, it seems to work :(
<default_> senorpedro:  http://www.google.com.au/search?q=%22zen%22+%22creative%22+%22protocol%22+%22filesystem%22&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<ActionParsnip> senorpedro, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/creative-zen-touch-with-plays-for-sure-on-kubuntu-is...a-camera-518976/
<senorpedro> ActionParsnip: i also tried gnomad but no success
<MartinCleaver> adept does not seem to know about LVM
<da_didi> uhm
<da_didi> my kubuntu session is locked.. what is the default password?
<cee> hi, i have an laptop(thinkpad z61m) that freezes often completely when i run heavy cpu tasks in matlab or other programs. there is nothing in the logs..
<ActionParsnip> senorpedro, id google dude. Im on it myself :)
<default_> can someone recomend a smtp server and client please?  I want to run my own email server and readed it directly on desktop?  I used mail-enable/outlook before killing Vista.
<da_didi> (okay, another session was open for passwd..)
<prince_jammys> default_: client: kmail works
<MartinCleave1> That machine just crashed :(
<martijn> can i just install kubuntu on a imac?
<default_> thx prince.
<ActionParsnip> senorpedro, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2007-May/016423.html
<prince_jammys> default_: np, i believe it's packaged with kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> martijn, yeah but i think there are issues with wifi and you need ndiswrapper
<default_> yep it's running.  checking out now, thx.
<ActionParsnip> senorpedro, http://www.larryni.me.uk/blog/2007/03/25/sync-creative-zen-vision-m-on-ubuntu/
<AbortD> is it possible to run gimp under kde?
<senorpedro> AbortD: yes
<ActionParsnip> AbortD, absolutely :)
<martijn> AbortD: yes it is, you just need to install some extra packages
<AbortD> nice nice thats what i like to hear i havent used ubuntu or kub in a few years
<senorpedro> AbortD: you can run _all_ linux programm under every Desktop
<ActionParsnip> AbortD, sudo apt-get install gimp
<MartinCleave1> I looked for lvm and kubuntu - the live DVD didn't seem to mention it in adept but googling had something
<martijn> ActionParsnip: i don' t use wifi anyways, so that' s cool
<default_> alos another lamer questiion.  what directory is the one for placing linsk to auto start at boot?
<AbortD> thats what i was thinking
<default_> I want Kget to start up when system starts.
<AbortD> i love kubuntu for super karamba
<ActionParsnip> default_, ~/.kde/Aitostart
<default_> thx.
<ActionParsnip> *autostart
<AbortD> but i love most of the prgrams gnome has
<AbortD> especially gimp
<ActionParsnip> Abort if you are running Kubuntu but want gnome apps yu install the gnome libs
<AbortD> alright
<AbortD> ah
<AbortD> i did that last time
<ActionParsnip> AbortD, some people will even dual boot to keep kde and gnome seperate
<AbortD> and my linux was flooded with kde and gnome apps
<ActionParsnip> AbortD, but its ok to mix (just takes more space)
<AbortD> thats what i was thinking about
<AbortD> but i dont want my hard drive to have 4 partitions
<AbortD> i have one for linux windows and a backup
<AbortD> as it is
<AbortD> i hear it slows the hard drive down
<ActionParsnip> i just have Kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> AbortD, nar it doesnt affect speed
<ActionParsnip> AbortD, unless you start reading between partitions on the same drive
<ActionParsnip> AbortD, then it does
<AbortD> hm would 2 gigs be enough for gnome?
<AbortD> reading between partitions?
<martijn> note that there also is krita instead of the gimp, i believe not that advanced but hey it is for kde
<AbortD> gimp = god
<martijn> ActionParsnip: how would i partition my disk? can kubuntu partition the macos file system?
<MartinCleave1> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuFutureIdeas mentions LVM
<ActionParsnip> AbortD, yeah so if you copy from Kubuntu to your backup partition on the same drive it will take longer than drive to a different physical drive
<ActionParsnip> martijn, not sure
<MartinCleave1>  LVM (Logical volume management) tool. This would be a great "would be a great addition if kubuntu sets LVM by default on install."
<ActionParsnip> martijn, Ive never messed with mac. I think they are overpriced for my needs
<AbortD> oh thats no problem
<Sbucat> well i have a problem with konversation when i click on a link it load konqueror for kde4 and then it crashes
<AbortD> im going to make 2 gig or 3 gigs for gnome
<ruata> hello room
<ActionParsnip> Sbucat, what is your default web browser
<martijn> ActionParsnip: they are, but i wanted some joy in my life
<Sbucat> ActionParsnip: konqueror
<ActionParsnip> martijn, get an eee pc :)
 * MartinCleave1 has an eeepc
<AbortD> and do my partition order as swap kde gnome windows backup
<default_> senorpedro: did you see ; http://libnjb.sourceforge.net/
<ActionParsnip> Sbucat, run konversation from konsole and watch the output while it is running and you click a link
<MartinCleave1> ok - back in 30
<Sbucat> ActionParsnip: nice idea
<MartinCleave1> thanks for all your help
<ActionParsnip> np dude
<AbortD> oh one more question before i begin install
<senorpedro> default_: thx, i'll try that too later
<AbortD> i can partition with the installer right?
<prince_jammys> yes
<AbortD> if i remember right i could before
<AbortD> alright thanks u all have fun
<prince_jammys> bye
<Sbucatone> ActionParsnip: nothing it loads but then in konsole i have nothing
<Sbucatone> Sbucatone@ll:~$ konversation
<Sbucatone> Sbucatone@ll:~$
<Sbucatone> and konversation is loaded
<ActionParsnip> so click this
<ActionParsnip> www.google.co.uk
<Sbucatone> xD
<ActionParsnip> whats it do?
<Sbucatone> i can see icons jumping
<Sbucatone> still jumping
<Sbucatone> now nothing
<Sbucatone> it looks like is close itself
<ActionParsnip> Sbucatone, what does it say in konsole?
<Sbucatone> ActionParsnip: nothing
<Sbucatone> because when i load konversation
<Sbucatone> it loads konversation and then i get this
<Sbucatone> Sbucatone@ll:~$ konversation
<Sbucatone> [15:48] <Sbucatone> Sbucatone@ll:~$
<default_> senorpedro: also try ; http://libmtp.sourceforge.net/index.php?page=compatibility
<ActionParsnip> Sbucatone, are you runing it with & or not?
<Sbucatone> so
<Sbucatone> what do you mean ActionParsnip
<martijn> ActionParsnip: what is an eeepc?
<ActionParsnip> at the end of your command do you put a '&'
<Sbucatone> no
<Sbucatone> ups
<ActionParsnip> martijn, its a wonderful laptop, get googling
<Sbucatone> Sbucatone@ll:~$ konversation &
<Sbucatone> [1] 24248
<Sbucatone> Sbucatone@ll:~$
<martijn> ActionParsnip: what can go better than thinkpad T61?
<Sbucatone> ok i get this
<Sbucatone> Sbucatone@ll:~$ konversation &
<Sbucatone> [2] 24251
<Sbucatone> [1]   Done                    konversation
<ActionParsnip> martijn, pretty much anything from www.voodoopc.com
<Sbucatone> bucatone@ll:~$
<default_> does ntfs-3g have a 'noauto' option?
<aharoon> hi iwas trying to stop compiz fusion i run the command kwin --replace it finish parsing the config file and stop it give me thhe error compsite manager crashed twice in  a minute therefor disapled for this session
<ActionParsnip> Sbucatone, yes that runs it in the background and gives you control of the konsole again
<Sbucatone> ActionParsnip: that is the issue i can't ckeck nothing because it gives me control of the konsole again
<Sbucatone> sigh and sob
<ActionParsnip> Sbucatone, if you run it without it should  give system outputs
<default_> other words how do I mount a ntfs usb drive and have it hotswap the mount?
<ActionParsnip> Sbucatone, what does it say for your default browser?
<ActionParsnip> Sbucatone, in konversation
<senorpedro> thx guys, you were a great help :)
<default_> "/dev/sdc1 /media/dockinghd01 ntfs-3g defaults 0 0" isn't working and I can't see in --help any options for noauto.  removing 'defautls' and putting noauto doesn't work
<Sbucatone> ActionParsnip: i have installed kde4 , and after that when i click on a link it try to open konqueror for kde4 and for some time it worked , after some update it doesn't work anymore
<hs^> Hello, i saw a bug fix here in a package, it says:  This bug was fixed in the package qt4-x11 - 4.3.3-0ubuntu3
<default_> np seno
<hs^> does that mean if you download the package now, you get the fix?
<Sbucatone> ActionParsnip: i don't know where i can check default browser for konversation do you know something
<Sbucatone> ?
<Sbucatone> ActionParsnip: now i am using kde3 but i have that problem
<ActionParsnip> Sbucatone, check in tools -> options
<Sbucatone> xD
<aharoon> i was trying to stop compiz fusion i run commund kwin --replace it hang and cradshed
<default_> Do I still need ntfs-3g to have writable hd's? or will ntfs do it now?
<hs^> ?
<SlimeyPete> you still need ntfs-3g
<ForgeAus> yeah NTFS requires FUSE mounting
<ForgeAus> for read/write
<default_> is fuse newer than 3g?
<aharoon> i want to stop compiz what i have 2do?
<ForgeAus> 3g employs FUSE mounting
<default_> ok I thought fuse was backend
<ForgeAus> I don't know whic project started first but they're used to compliment eachother
<default_> oh
<ForgeAus> basically default yes it is a backend, I think... or something like that
<ForgeAus> FUSE can be used for lots of things not just NTFS
<default_> I've got a problem with my usb drive, which is ntfs, is not dismountingin hotswapping.  any ideas why not?
<ForgeAus> um I don't know much about hotswap but generally you unmount a usb drive before disconnecting don't you?
<ForgeAus> perhaps a file is open on the partition still?
<default_> I jsut turned it off.
<default_> I thought the noauto mode would handle the persistent nature
 * ForgeAus shrugs
<aharoon> anyone help me to disaple compiz fusion i try the command kwin --replace it hung
<ForgeAus> disable or uninstall?
<prince_jammys> aharoon: kwin --replace is the only way i know, sorry
<aharoon> disable
 * ForgeAus shrugs
<aharoon> ok is it take too long time??
<prince_jammys> aharoon: it blanks out for a bit,but shouldnt take too long
<coolbhavi> Hi all.. Fresh error while ripping CD's in k3b
<aharoon> ok thanks
<prince_jammys> aharoon: i get a blank screen for about 2 seconds
<ForgeAus> you can probably remove the service from init.d (I think theres a command to do that) and/or change the desktop defaults?
<coolbhavi> More info: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55848/
<coolbhavi> Any info?
<ForgeAus> coolb generalyl ripping from CD's is illegal
<MartinCleave1> looks like kubuntu 6 had an alternate cd for lvm installs, but kubuntu 7 doesn't. Surely this means Gutsy should have lvm support?
<default_> hehe I'm slowly getting the system working.  hehe.  I  only have the docking to fix, try to get canon 600f scanner workng,  get email server going, and install FASM for programming.  I'm pretty impressed at Kubuntu though.  It's at a stage where I can say I'm not going back to win32
<aharoon> it give finished parsing the config file the it stop after that it didnt give me new line
<ForgeAus> I think lvm was built into Feisty and probably gutsy too
<ForgeAus> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<MartinCleave1> thanks ForgeAus
<coolbhavi> >ForgeAus I m ripping a movie here in India..
<coolbhavi> >ForgeAus Any info?
<MartinCleave1> doesn't mention ubuntu on the lvm one
<MartinCleave1> the other one looks like a software raid, but I have only one disk in that box
<da_didi> nice.. the 3rd burned cd is still working..
<coolbhavi> >ForgeAus Its my own birthday clippings.. ;-) There is no restriction on this I suppose..
<default_> good to hear da_didi
<vigge_sWe> hello
<default_> hi vigge_sWe
<vigge_sWe> I am new to kubuntu, I have used windows all my life, so how do I install something?
<prince_jammys> vigge_sWe: one way is "add-remove programs" just like windows
<vigge_sWe> can I add firefox from there?
<SlimeyPete> yes
<prince_jammys> vigge_sWe: yeah
<vigge_sWe> I can't run adept...
<default_> is KDE4 usable?  I tried it but I couldn't install anything.  like no apt.  Can I upgrade now and all works still in new api's?
<SlimeyPete> you can add lots of stuff from there.
<prince_jammys> vigge_sWe: why not?
<vigge_sWe> It say all the time it's already running
<vigge_sWe> or "another proccess is using the packaging database" or something
<SlimeyPete> default_: if you upgrade, some things won't work in KDE4.
<SlimeyPete> !aptfix | vigge_sWe
<default_> has anyone gone kde4 yet?
<SlimeyPete> hrm, bot's being slow
<jussi01> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<vigge_sWe> yes I upgraded but kubuntu couldn't install all because something was wrong, I don't remember. Then it said something I should run a "adept-package"
<jussi01> SlimeyPete: you got it while indexing I assume
<SlimeyPete> ah, maybe
<SlimeyPete> vigge_sWe: did you try what ubotu says above?
<vigge_sWe> no I can't find out
<vigge_sWe> it says "command not found"
<SlimeyPete> what are you typing in?
<vigge_sWe> « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<SlimeyPete> erm, without the << and >> :
<jussi01> vigge_sWe: remove the << >>
<SlimeyPete> :)
<default_> hehe
<default_> has anyone gone kde4 yet?
<PknBst4> me
<default_> as in are power users going kde4 yet?
<jussi01> default_: lots of people - support in #kubuntu-kde4
<prince_jammys> default_: not i
<default_> is it working PknBst4
<SlimeyPete> default_: I did, briefly. Hardly anything worked properly so I came bck to kde3.
<vigge_sWe> what should I choose?
<jussi01> vigge_sWe: where?
 * hydrogen has been using soley kde4 for a while
<vigge_sWe> in the terminal
<default_> k that's answers the question.  I dont' need the problems whilst getting back into linux.
<jussi01> vigge_sWe: no, what is it asking?
<SlimeyPete> vigge_sWe: what question is it asking?
<vigge_sWe> oops I accidentaly pressed enter
<vigge_sWe> Im used to cmd
<vigge_sWe> you copy with enter
<vigge_sWe> Konfigurationsfil "/etc/qt3/qt_plugins_3.3rc" ==> Den fil som nu finns skapades av dig eller ett skript. ==> Paketansvariges version finns även i paketet du installerar.   Vad vill du göra åt det?  Dina möjligheter är:   Y eller I: installera paketansvariges version   N eller O: behåll din nu installerade version      D     : visa skillnaderna mellan versionerna      Z     : lägg denna process i bakgrunden för att u
<vigge_sWe> *** qt_plugins_3.3rc (Y/I/N/O/D/Z) [förval=N] ?
<vigge_sWe> it's in swedish ...
<jussi01> !paste | vigge_sWe
<ubotu> vigge_sWe: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<vigge_sWe> oo ok
<PknBst4> irssi the best :)
<jussi01> vigge_sWe: your grand, that choice should be fine
<vigge_sWe> it worked yey!
<jussi01> :)
<vigge_sWe> omg! where do I find all those games under the games tag?
<Qrawl> !IE
<ubotu> For Irish whiskey and ubuntu support, visit #ubuntu-ie, Ta an uisce beatha agus cuidiú Ubuntu ar #ubuntu-ie, Béag fáilte ort
<vigge_sWe> is everything installed???
<prince_jammys> vigge_sWe: you just install them, they'll be automatically downloaded
<vigge_sWe> oooo
<Qrawl> !internet explorer
<vigge_sWe> Can I install firefox from there?
<prince_jammys> vigge_sWe: no, they are downloaded from a repository and automatically downloaded
<prince_jammys> vigge_sWe: yes to the firefox question
<vigge_sWe> I did that but I don't know how I should install it
<vigge_sWe> oh ok
<prince_jammys> vigge_sWe: what are you using? adept?
<vigge_sWe> yes
<default_> OT what's the command to change your name in IRC, again?
<prince_jammys> vigge_sWe: do "mark for installation" with anything you want to install and then apply
<vigge_sWe> ooo easier than windows
<prince_jammys> vigge_sWe: you can install a bunch of things at once
<vigge_sWe> cool
<ForgeAus> default /nick <insert newnick here>
<vigge_sWe> Is apache there??
<prince_jammys> vigge_sWe: yes
<IceBlock> thx Forge
<vigge_sWe> yey!
<installer> guys trying to get compiz to work here
<prince_jammys> vigge_sWe: apache, php, perl, mysql you name it
<vigge_sWe> wow
<prince_jammys> vigge_sWe: no photoshop :)
<installer> nvidia FX15000
<vigge_sWe> It works on virtualbox, right?
<ForgeAus> installer thats what kwin4 is for, no need for compiz :)
<prince_jammys> vigge_sWe: get "wine"
<vigge_sWe> I have photoshop outside virtualbox :)
<vigge_sWe> I have windows
<ForgeAus> me to vigge :)
<vigge_sWe> I run kubuntu as windows as host
<ForgeAus> Vigge ever heard of AndLinux?
<vigge_sWe> no
<prince_jammys> vigge_sWe: i don't know virtualbox
<ForgeAus> google it
<ForgeAus> its not virtualized but its similar I guess
<prince_jammys> vigge_sWe: but i run photoshop in linux with wine
<ForgeAus> interop Windows + linux :)
<installer> forgeaus what u talking about? kwin4 is a game no
<ForgeAus> (from within Windows of course)
<ForgeAus> installer yeah that too
<ForgeAus> but I meant kwin from KDE4
<vigge_sWe> prince_jammys: it's a virtual pc, it creates a virtual harddrive on windows there you can install kubuntu, mac, vista, nearly every os
<vigge_sWe> I installed kubuntu in 3 minutes
<installer> forgeaus you are saying to upgrade to kde4?
<vigge_sWe> I still have windows xp running and I can use windows xp at the same time
<prince_jammys> vigge_sWe: oh, sort of like wine, but backwards
<ForgeAus> well not necessarily upgrade
<ForgeAus> but perhaps run alongside?
<ForgeAus> Xnest it if you must :)
<ForgeAus> Wine is not a virtualizer or an emulator
<ForgeAus> its a compatibility layer
<prince_jammys> ForgeAus: i know, i meant its use can be similar
<ForgeAus> installer you can always Xnest (although these days its called Xephyr) your KDE4 if you like
<vigge_sWe> ehhh
<ForgeAus> (or if your brave Xephyr your KDE3)
<installer> forgeaus i dont understand what you mean. i have kubuntu 7.10 how do i get the 3d windows that compiz has?
<vigge_sWe> hi again
<ForgeAus> installer I don't know what desktop effects kwin has in KDE4 but you don't need compiz for them thats all I'm saying
<Qrawl> how do you install IE6
<vigge_sWe> I got logged out for some reason
<Qrawl> !IE6
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ie6 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ForgeAus> ies4linux Qrawl
<Qrawl> ty
<ForgeAus> google it
<vigge_sWe> Adept is saying I should insert gutsy gibbons, should I mount it with VirtualBox then?
<kaan> i need help, i cannot find firefox on kubuntu :S
<installer> damn this linux crap is hard. go WINDOWS!!!
<ForgeAus> thats because it isn't installed by default kaan, at least I don't htink it is
<kaan> it says its installed but i dunno where it is
<installer> everything is a fuckin chore here
<Qrawl> ForgeAus, I have it but Im getting a NOGui errer
<vigge_sWe> It's easy when you find the installer thing :)
<kaan> when i check the packet manager
<kaan> it says its installed
 * ForgeAus shrugs
<kaan> then i also installed version 3.0
<ForgeAus> not sure why Qrawk
<kaan> its still noth there :S
<ForgeAus> grr damn typos
<kaan> any help
<kaan> ?
<prince_jammys> kaan: what do you mena it's not there?
<ForgeAus> installer linux takes time and some work yes but its not all hard
<kaan> its not under the internet menu
<kthakore> how do I install raptor-menu for kde 4 also how do I turn on compiz in kde 4
<kaan> i dunno where else it would be...
<ForgeAus> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<prince_jammys> kaan: can you do ALT-F2 and then type firefox?
<installer> yeah really how does someone get freaking compiz to work on this bith
<installer> bitch
<kaan> couldnt find the command...
<ForgeAus> you could go to #compiz-fusion kthakore
<prince_jammys> installer: getting compiz to work can indeed be a bitch
<prince_jammys> kaan: alt-F2, and in the box: firefox
<ForgeAus> installer what video card do you have?
<kaan> yep i did it
<installer> thats the only reason i switched to this freaking thing.
<kaan> its not working
<kthakore> ForgeAus, nw
<installer> nvidia 15000
<installer> quadro fx
<kaan> it says couldn't find the specified command
<ForgeAus> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kthakore> How do I install the KDE4 Development Packages libkde-dev?
<ForgeAus> that may be why compiz isn't working
<prince_jammys> kaan: try reinstalling
<kaan> ok
<ForgeAus> if you've done that then #compiz-fusion should be able to help better than I can
<prince_jammys> kaan: or i guess installing, since it doesn't seem to be there
<kthakore> ForgeAus, I already have compiz working for gnome ubnut
<kthakore> ForgeAus, Just want to know how to enable it in kde
<MrJigsaw> When i did->  sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 -> What do i need to write in fstab to make it remeber it ?
<ForgeAus> Kthakore yeah well I don't know I've never actually had it working before personally
<kaan> what exactly should i search for in the packet manager for firefox???
<kthakore> ok then ...
<ForgeAus> I'm sure you can do it tho
<prince_jammys> kaan: firefox :)
<kaan> lol ok
<ForgeAus> I just don't have enough experience with it
<kaan> and which one should i install
<kaan> 3.0?
<kaan> or mozilla english package? :S
<ForgeAus> I'd go ask the people in #compiz-fusion myself which is why I directed you guys there
<^CatMan^> how do i make kdm my default window manager rather than gdm?
<prince_jammys> kaan: there's a package named plain "firefox"
<IceBlock> I installed firefox 3 and it wouldn't start.  I ahd to put in ver 2
<ForgeAus> also installer, if your still there, compiz is no good reason to get linux...
<ForgeAus> however I have to admit it is nice eyecandy :)
<kaan> aha gotcha :D silly questions i know ... sorry... new to linux kubuntu
<prince_jammys> kaan: another way (after closing adept) is in a terminal: "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<prince_jammys> kaan: np
<kaan> ok thank you
<amal> hi
<Qrawl> ForgeAus, ok ies4linux is working with the --no-gui option
<amal> i want 2 install real player
<ForgeAus> Qrawl I'm not sure that it shouldh ave been necessary Qrawl, but I'm glad that it is working at least
<MrJigsaw> No one can help me ?
<ForgeAus> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<MrJigsaw> I did read that, but cant figure out what to set in :S
<ForgeAus> MrJigsaw I generally tend to model my fstab entries on the other ones already there
<da_didi> adeapt reports errors when upgrade an fresh installation.. the update tells me there are updates and some steps later i have the latest system and the upgrade restarts... i recall why i didn't install *buntu last time on my desktop :/
<ForgeAus> btw as type is ntfs you want to fuse mount so check out that stuff
<ForgeAus> !fuse
<ubotu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<ForgeAus> I'm not sure if fstab uses "fuse" as a type or not tho
<amal> want 2 install real playe
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: an example   "/dev/sda1       /mnt/windows    ntfs-3g uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=227     0       0"
<da_didi> after a reboot is still a process blocking the database..
<amal> want 2 install real player
<ForgeAus> ok MrJigsaw you might find http://www.debuntu.org/2006/04/27/39-mounting-a-fuse-filesystem-form-etcfstab more helpful
<ForgeAus> oh wait Prince stepped in with an answer :)
<jussi01> !adeptfix | da_didi
<ubotu> da_didi: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ForgeAus> besides the article was old, for dapper (possibly still relevant tho)
<ForgeAus> wb vigge :)
<vigge_sWe> hi again
<MrJigsaw> prince_jammys: so /dev/sdb1       /media/sdb1    ntfs-3g uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=227     0       0 <- Should be it ?
<vigge_sWe> I have problem installing
<ForgeAus> what kinda problem vigge?
<vigge_sWe> It says I should mount gutsy gibbons and when I do kubuntu is starting from cd and I can't install firefox
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: in your case i guess /dev/sdb1 /wherever/you're mounting it/     ntfs-3g      uid=your_id,gid=same, umask 227    0     0
<vigge_sWe> cd=mount for me
<vigge_sWe> eh
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: 227 is rw-rw----
<vigge_sWe> I don't get it :S
<prince_jammys> i mean r-xr-x---
<ForgeAus> kubuntu starting from CD?
<vigge_sWe> no
<vigge_sWe> I have a ISO
<kaan> oh and how can I watch windows codecs with kaffein?
<vigge_sWe> yes
<ForgeAus> ok well its basically a liveCD iso right?
<MrJigsaw> prince_jammys: okay.. now ive wrote in: /dev/sdb1 /wherever/you're mounting it/     ntfs-3g      uid=your_id,gid=same, umask 227    0     0 - So i hope it work :)
<MrJigsaw> no shit
<ForgeAus> you want it to boot from the HDD right?
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: correction: 227 is r-xr-x---
<vigge_sWe> yes but I haven't burned it to a cd
<vigge_sWe> yes
<kaan> which codec should i install?
<da_didi> okay, worked.. thanks jussi01(i see its a common problem still..)
<ForgeAus> to do that eject the iso (or whatever you do disconnect in VMware, etc)
<ForgeAus> and reboot, if that doesn't work then reinsert the iso
<MrJigsaw> /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1/     ntfs-3g      uid=your_id,gid=same, umask 227    0     0 <- thats what i wrote in
<ForgeAus> boot from it and read !grub
<ForgeAus> !grub
<vigge_sWe> but if I do that I can't install firefox
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jussi01> da_didi: yeah, hopefully fixed next release
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: hehe
<ForgeAus> vigge you can when it boots from the HDD
<vigge_sWe> but it doesen't
<ForgeAus> (rather than the .iso)
<kaan> prince_jammys: which codec should i install?
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: put  in your uid
<vigge_sWe> it boots from the iso
<MrJigsaw> uid ?
<ForgeAus> grrr its not at the moment because it doesn't start independantly right?
<default_p> MrJigsaw: you need to set upt he drive to read first then change the string in fstab so that ntfs reads ntfs-3g
<ForgeAus> if you eject the iso and try booting what happens?
<MrJigsaw> i did mount the drive to /media/sdb1, default_p..
<ForgeAus> it asks for gutsy right?
<vigge_sWe> it boots normal without firefox I apparently installed inside the iso...
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: in a terminal, do    echo $UID
<default_p> I had the same problem with getting write mode.  I installed ntfs-3g from the website, not the repository
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: it's probably 1000
<ForgeAus> vigge the .iso by default is likely to be a LiveCD one that you can boot up into your OS with independantly of the HDD
<MrJigsaw> Yes, its 1000 prince_jammys
<MrJigsaw> so uid=1000 ?
<ForgeAus> (ie stick it in ur cd drive and reboot your computer you don't even need a HDD...
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: right, and gid=1000
<ForgeAus> but doing that means you can't install stuff because its all running .. I think in ram?? or at elast some non-installable filesystem)
<vigge_sWe> But I use VirtualBox to mount the ISO from my windows harddrive that is on same hardrive as kubuntu but kubunu is inside a .VDI file
<MrJigsaw> So its like this prince_jammys; uid=1000,gid=1000, ?
<ForgeAus> you need it ON THE HDD and booting from there (instead of the LiveCD)
<ForgeAus> vigge you have a virtual hard drive right?
<ForgeAus> a hardfile?
<ForgeAus> a .VHD or whatever Virtaulbox calls them?
<vigge_sWe> yes
<ForgeAus> thats where you install it on
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw:  /dev/sdb1       /media/sdb1       ntfs-3g     uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=227     0       0
<ForgeAus> so from the .iso while its booted (from the CD inside the vm, outside to you its the .iso)
<MrJigsaw> yes
<ForgeAus> its considered booting as a LiveCD...
<MrJigsaw> thats what i wrote in.. and i just put it in new line in the end of the docoment, right prince_jammys?
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: right
<ForgeAus> then you click the install icon and it should set it up on the HDD for you
<MrJigsaw> Good, thanks. :9
<default_p> MrJigsaw: Not sure if this is walking under ladder situation, but I manually also set the mount media directory to chmod a-rwx <mountdir> whislt unmounted the drive using fasermount -u <mountdrive>
<vigge_sWe> but look, when I boot from the harddrive and try to install firefox through adept it says "please insert gutsy gibbons" and when I do that kubuntu reboots
<ForgeAus> then you disconnect/eject the .iso (CD inside the VM)
<vigge_sWe> I try again
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: you saved it?
<ForgeAus> vigge... does it say that after you login to the hard drive install?
<vigge_sWe> no I can't mount the ISO when running kubuntu
<MrJigsaw> yes, prince_jammys.
<ForgeAus> you should be able to
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: once you have saved it you can mount with:            mount /media/sdb1
<kaan> can someone tell me a codec to install so i can watch mpegs, avi, wmv etc...
<default_p> MrJigsaw: then I let the fdisk&filesystem util in settings to set the security agian after putting all the right options.  it then read and then I demounted it and chg to -3g line.
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: sudo mount /media/sdb1
<ForgeAus> can you run the VM from the .VHD Hard drive while the .iso isn't virtually inserted in the drive?
<MrJigsaw> Well prince_jammys, now it should mount automatic when i boot up, right ?
<vigge_sWe> yes
<ForgeAus> ok do that
<ForgeAus> get to ur kubuntu desktop
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: yes, though you can also mount it right now
<vigge_sWe> I have installed kubuntu on the virtual harddrive
<vigge_sWe> ok
<vigge_sWe> what's next?
<MrJigsaw> Well i dit mount it before :)
<ForgeAus> first of all do you see an install icon on the desktop?
<vigge_sWe> no
<vigge_sWe> but I do when I mount the ISO
<ForgeAus> good that means you've got that far correctly :)
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: to be able to write to it, change the 227 to 027
<ForgeAus> ok now run a konsole window
<default_p> MrJigsaw:  this is my fstab line "/dev/sda1 /media/windows ntfs-3g defaults 0 0"
<vigge_sWe> ok and now?
<ForgeAus> from there type apt-get install firefox
<ForgeAus> wait
<ForgeAus> sudo apt-get install firefox
<MrJigsaw> Okay prince_jammys.. done, and thanks :-)
<ForgeAus> (I keep forgetting my sudo's)
<vigge_sWe> Evil_DuDe: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: remember 227 is read-only
<vigge_sWe> what?
<ForgeAus> yeah sorry vigge my fault
<ForgeAus> I forgot the sudo
<ForgeAus> its sudo apt-get install firefox
<eugen_> lkl
<default_p> MrJigsaw: it's ok to leave all ownership on the media dir to root.
<vigge_sWe> lol: Please restart any running Firefoxes
<ForgeAus> running firefoxes?
<MrJigsaw> prince_jammys: when i do: sudo mount /media/sdb1 i get: [mntent]: line 25 in /etc/fstab is bad
<vigge_sWe> lol but I think it did install
<ForgeAus> your not running one from within your host or something?
<ForgeAus> check ksysguard for running processes vigge
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: check it first to make sure it's like what we said
<vigge_sWe> it works now ty
<ForgeAus> (the command is kdesu ksysgauard I think, if that doesn't work try kdesudo instead of kdesu)
<MrJigsaw> prince_jammys: im pretty sure it is, take a look: /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1/     ntfs-3g      uid=1000,gid=1000, umask 027    0     0
<vigge_sWe> Have some1 installed apache who can help me?
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: the folder /media/sdb1 exists?
<ForgeAus> if you just run ksysguard then you probably won't be able to do anythign with the process table (if you can even get one at all)
<MrJigsaw> yes prince_jammys.. its my mountpoint for my 500Gb harddrive..
<ForgeAus> (without the kdesu[do] that is)
<MrJigsaw> should i delete the other lines where sdb1 is prince_jammys? (in /etc/fstab ?
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<ForgeAus> vigge you don't need a linux vm to install apache to
<ForgeAus> (you can do that in ur windows install can't you?)
<MrJigsaw> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g <- prince_jammys :/
<MrJigsaw> damn
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: yes, comment out the other lines with #
<ForgeAus> (like get apache and mod_*'s that you want and even django if you have python for example)
<MrJigsaw> ffs.. stupid copy/paste in kubuntu konsole :|
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: you don't have to delete them, just in case
<daffytheduck> hi Im having problems with amarok sharing the same soundcard for systems sounds everytime i try to use amarok with this soundcard I get the following "xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers" but if I use a different soundcard amarok works fine
<ForgeAus> for that matter you can run  firefox from windows
<daffytheduck> :))
<MrJigsaw> LABEL=Storage /media/sdb1 ntfs defaults,umask=007,loop,uid=0,gid=46,auto,rw,nouser 0 1
<MrJigsaw> # /dev/sdc1 <- i should delete?
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: no
<vigge_sWe> Now how do I install apache?
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: the lines beginning with # do nothing, they are just comments
<jpatrick> !apache | vigge_sWe
<ubotu> vigge_sWe: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<MrJigsaw> prince_jammys: DISK1 /media/sdb1 auto nouser,atime,noauto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0 <- this one then ?
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: put a # at the beginning
<MrJigsaw> okay.. but why not just delete it? it was a wrong mount i did yesterday :/
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: ok
<arrrghhh> so does anyone know why firefox doesn't update automatically in linux but it does in windows?  my virtual machine always gets firefox updates (like the new beta 3) without my intervention.  my linux boxes?  not so much.
<MrJigsaw> mount: /dev/sdb1 already mounted or /media/sdb1 busy
<MrJigsaw> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on /media/sdb1 < prince_jammys, i guess thats the reply im looking for, right?
<vigge_sWe> argh
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: are you able to browse the files?
<MrJigsaw> mount: /dev/sdb1 already mounted or /media/sdb1 busy
<MrJigsaw> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on /media/sdb1 <- prince_jammys, i guess tahts the answer im looking for, right
<jussi01> arrrghhh: see the last part of the !wfm factoid
<MrJigsaw> Fuck sorry..
<vigge_sWe> I tried installing lamp and it says I should insert the disc in /cdrom/...
<MrJigsaw> i were scrolled up.. that sucks :P, but yes prince_jammys, im able to browse the device..
<arrrghhh> !wfm
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: then it looks like you're ok.  they should be mounted every time
<jussi01> !ohmy | MrJigsaw
<ubotu> MrJigsaw: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<BluesKaj> !language | MrJigsaw
<arrrghhh> jussi01: uhm... that is the most worthless response i've ever heard.
<prince_jammys> heh
<JigSawPuzzle> :))
<MrJigsaw> ALl right, all right jussi01 and BluesKaj.. i get it. SORRY :P
<vigge_sWe> hmmm
<arrrghhh> and the new firefox betas
<arrrghhh> have been more stable than FF2
<vigge_sWe> I think I have kubuntu 7.10 on a cd somewhere...
<daffytheduck>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY najdorf1
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: you can test your fstab now by doing sudo umount /media/sdb1, and then sudo mount /media/sdb1
<BluesKaj> MrJigsaw, we understand the frustration cuz I've been there too :)
<arrrghhh> daffytheduck: yea that's why i don't msg nickserv in the room, i do it in the status page lol
<daffytheduck> i just told the whole world my p/word
<MrJigsaw> But when i so 'fuck sorry' its nothing bad imo :)
<daffytheduck> lol
<jussi01> daffytheduck: I suggest you change it quick :)
<daffytheduck> lol
<daffytheduck> k
<BluesKaj> well MrJigsaw if you do it again you'll be gone
<MrJigsaw> [mntent]: line 22 in /etc/fstab is bad
<MrJigsaw> mount: can't find /media/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab <- I get that now prince_jammys  :/
<arrrghhh> just don't curse, simple
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw:  how can that be? isn't the line there?
<MrJigsaw> yes it is
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: i don't get it
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: if the directory exists, and it's in fstab, then i don't understand the error
<MrJigsaw> prince_jammys: it does say that the line is bad..
<vigge_sWe> anyone can help me with installing LAMP?
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: does it give a line number?
<MrJigsaw> line 18
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: check it out
<MrJigsaw> Its the line
<MrJigsaw> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<MrJigsaw> 2 secs. ille paste me fstab in there..
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: kdesude kate /etc/fstab        (F11 to view line numbers)
<vigge_sWe> plz
<MrJigsaw> prince_jammys: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55854/
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: kdesudo
<MrJigsaw> thats my fstab :)
<daffytheduck> fixed
<daffytheduck> :))
<jussi01> :)
<vigge_sWe> please help me with LAMP
<SlimeyPete> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<daffytheduck> change the bulb
<vigge_sWe> not that
<vigge_sWe> I already read that
<SlimeyPete> vigge_sWe: what's the problem exactly?
<vigge_sWe> I tried to install it but the damn thing want me to insert the 7.10 cd
<vigge_sWe> into th /cdrom/ folder...
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: you're using the "Music" partition?
<vigge_sWe> I use mount of a ISO
<MrJigsaw> Yes
<vigge_sWe> If I put my ISO in kubuntu doesen't start from the hdd
<vigge_sWe> and I can't install anything...
<SlimeyPete> vigge_sWe: can kubuntu see the internet?
<vigge_sWe> yes
<default_p> lamer question.  where is the file association manger?
<default_p> I want to have flv files associated with vlc player
<raoman> is there any solution for the USB device mounting in Kubuntu...?
<SlimeyPete> vigge_sWe: ok, just a moment
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: can you pastebin : sudo fdisk -l
<damian> Qbuntu is the best
<MrJigsaw> yes, ofc prince_jammys, 2 secs.
<BluesKaj> vigge_sWe, you have to go into your sources.list file and edit the deb cdromrepository by putting a # in front or deleting the line and saving the file.
<SlimeyPete> vigge_sWe: replace your /etc/apt/sources.list with the one at http://www.scruffbag.net/sources.list
<SlimeyPete> (that's mine)
<MrJigsaw> prince_jammys: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55857/
<vigge_sWe> and where do I find that file?????????
<sub[t]rnl> default_p➜ alt + f2 kcontrol -> Kde components -> File association
<default_p> thc sub[t]rnl
<default_p> thx
<BluesKaj> vigge_sWe, alt+F2, kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
 * BluesKaj backs off....too many cooks 
<vigge_sWe> that sources.list you posted is for beta right?
<SlimeyPete> vigge_sWe: it is for gutsy
<vigge_sWe> it says beta at the first lin, mine says release
<vigge_sWe> line*
<jese> Does anyone knows if knetworkmanager has a dcop interface?
<SlimeyPete> vigge_sWe: the beta line is commented out
<sub[t]rnl> jese➜ it does
<SlimeyPete> vigge_sWe: it is an old line and no longer used
<vigge_sWe> ok
<SlimeyPete> vigge_sWe: you can delete it if it makes you feel better :)
<jese> sub[t]rnl: thanks, can I add Access Points with it?
<sub[t]rnl> jese➜ checking
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: umask=  it's missing the equal sign, sorry --- and delete the space before umask
<jese> sub[t]rnl: it doesn't seem to have a help file
<MrJigsaw> uhm prince_jammys.. like this then: /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1/     ntfs-3g      uid=1000,gid=1000,=umask 027    0     0
<vigge_sWe> it still asks for the cd to be putted in /cdrom/
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: umask=027
<MrJigsaw> /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1/     ntfs-3g      uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=027    0     0 - Then ? :D
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: yes, try that
<sub[t]rnl> jese➜ all there is a notifyDatabaseChanged, List interfaces, startupId, disableSessionManagement, quit
<SlimeyPete> vigge_sWe: now run "sudo apt-get update"
<SlimeyPete> vigge_sWe: or click "update" in Adept
<SlimeyPete> vigge_sWe: this will download package lists from the internet.
<MrJigsaw> prince_jammys: mount: can't find /media/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab <- :(
<SlimeyPete> vigge_sWe: from then on, kubuntu will look for packages on the internet rather than CD.
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: wow
<richard__> #list
<richard__> hello
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: paste it up :)
<jese> sub[t]rnl: many thanks. It seems to be very hard to add Access Points to knetworkmanager with a script which is very simple with Gnome. The biggest problem is kwallet manager.
<SlimeyPete> hi.
<MrJigsaw> fstab prince_jammys?
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: yeah
<sub[t]rnl> jese➜ knetworkmanager is a bit rough. :p
<Picachoo> where can i understand about users accounts and priviliages. applications behaviour and sharing with control  in detail?
<MrJigsaw> prince_jammys: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55860/ <- I just wanna say thanks, i really apriciate youre help :-)
<jese> sub[t]rnl: it maybe work without kwallet manager but this is no real option
<vigge_sWe> should I ignore that whole my desktop went black?
<vigge_sWe> o sry
<vigge_sWe> it didn't
<sub[t]rnl> jese➜ you could use wpa_supplicant or another alternative that's more flexible
<vigge_sWe> VirtualBox is adding a large black frame
<jese> sub[t]rnl: That removes the great Gui :(
<vigge_sWe> still used to windows...
<vigge_sWe> I get this on the update: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc                                                              ess using it?
<jese> sub[t]rnl: and it works fine with Gnome but I am planning to change but adding ~50 access points is a little bit embarassing
<vigge_sWe> And LAMP is still asking for CD
<jese> with WPA Enterprise of course
<sub[t]rnl> !enter | vigge_sWe
<ubotu> vigge_sWe: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SlimeyPete> vigge_sWe: you must quit adept before using apt-get
<SlimeyPete> vigge_sWe: you cannot run two installers at the same time
 * sub[t]rnl slides SlimeyPete a cup of coffee
<vigge_sWe> oh ok I always do that on windows lol
<hilary_clinton> whois Zeelot
<SlimeyPete> sub[t]rnl: cheers :)
<jese> Windows has no package system.
<Picachoo> where can i understand about users accounts and priviliages. applications behaviour and sharing with control  in detail?
<jese> sub[t]rnl: thanks for help
<jese> ciao
<SlimeyPete> vigge_sWe: the installer saves some data in a database. If two installers try to save data at the same time one might overwrite the other by accident!:)
<vigge_sWe> it still says E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: i can't see what's wrong with it -- all i can think of is to move the line above all the <device> entries, but that's because i'm running out of ideas
<SlimeyPete> vigge_sWe: ok, try this:
<SlimeyPete> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: the line looks good
<SlimeyPete> vigge_sWe: but do not do the dpkg --configure -a    bit
<vigge_sWe> Kill process 5077 ? (y/N)
<SlimeyPete> y
<MrJigsaw> Cant hurt to try it prince_jammys ;)
<MrJigsaw> Dosent work either ;|
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: and you have ntfs-3g installed?
<vigge_sWe> dpkg: need a command to do
<MrJigsaw> it says so when i do: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g :)
<SlimeyPete> vigge_sWe: don't do the dpkg bit, just "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg"
<SlimeyPete> vigge_sWe: don't do the dpkg bit, just "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<vigge_sWe> ok
<SlimeyPete> vigge_sWe: then run the "sudo apt-get update" bit again
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: I'm stuck then.  try to reboot and come back?
<vigge_sWe> It worked
<vigge_sWe> should I try LAMP now?
<SlimeyPete> vigge_sWe: :) now try to install LAMP
<SlimeyPete> it should use the internet now
<MrJigsaw> okay prince_jammys. ill try, brb.
<vigge_sWe> should I get any install complete or something?
<JoshOvki> whats the recommended FTP client for kubuntu?
<TimS> Anyone updated the language packs from yesterday?
<SlimeyPete> vigge_sWe: no, if it exits without errors then it worked.
<TimS> Someone was telling me theres a problem with them, i am not sure how valid that is.
<psicobra> hi all i have an external 40 GN hard drive that is formated as ntfs when how do i get it to auto mount when i plug it in?
<vigge_sWe> because it says "installed php5-mysql 100%" for awhile now. Should I just close it?
<BluesKaj> TimS, there's some stability probs with some KDE apps, the Panel & Kicker
<SlimeyPete> vigge_sWe: leave it
<vigge_sWe> ok
<SlimeyPete> vigge_sWe: it may take a while
<vigge_sWe> ok
<TimS> BluesKaj: Ill hold off then :
<BluesKaj> TimS, I didn't mean you shouldn't update , just be warned you may need to go into kcontrol and reset your kicker and panel after the upgrade
<vigge_sWe> SlimeyPete: can I minimize kubuntu and do things on the windows xp in the meantime while Kubuntu is still running in it's window?
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: make sure you have a blank line at the end of the fstab file (press enter after the last written line and save)
<TimS> Alright BluesKaj :)
<MrJigsaw> prince_jammys: the harddrive works now :>
<MrJigsaw> so i guess its all working :)
<lg188> hi python scripting problems dcop amarok
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: excellent
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: now you can just mimic that any time you want to mount other stuff in the future
<MrJigsaw> Yes, cool, thanks :-)
<lg188> prince_jammys: any python knowledge ?
<prince_jammys> lg188: none whatsoever
<lg188> prince_jammys: kk,
<prince_jammys> lg188: some perl, some bash, some php no python
<lg188> prince_jammys: ty anyway
<prince_jammys> lg188: np
<Hammer89> is the flash plugin working for konqueror again?
<jpatrick> !flashissue | Hammer89
<ubotu> Hammer89: The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now, although it might not have yet reached all mirrors. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<lg188> ll
<lg188> kk
<Hammer89> jpatrick: has that worked for you? my I'm not actually using konqueror... I'm using Opera... and I've tried that method to no avail... hence why I'm asking if it works on konqueror  (to see if it's just an issue with Opera... or if I'm not alone with this issue)
<jpatrick> Hammer89: dunno, hardly use flash
<Hammer89> jpatrick: okay
<Hammer89> anyone else have any idea if the flash plugin is working with konqueror?
<sub[t]rnl> Hammer89➜ works here
<Hammer89> sub[t]rnl: okay.. thanks
<prince_jammys> Hammer89: seems to work for me
<Hammer89> are y'all using post-fix releases?
<vigge_sWe> LAMP is still at 100%, should I w8 more? How long time do you think it gonna take?
<SlimeyPete> vigge_sWe: hmm, should be done by now.
<vigge_sWe> it still showing "installed php5-mysql 100%"
<SlimeyPete> vigge_sWe: best to close it. However you may have to run the aptfix command again
<vigge_sWe> pls can you send it again?
<SlimeyPete> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<SlimeyPete> run that after you close the window
<vigge_sWe> with or without the last part?
<SlimeyPete> I'm not sure why it's pausing like that - it shouldn't.
<SlimeyPete> with the last part, this time.
<hydrogen> well
<hydrogen> without the »
<SlimeyPete> yeah, without the <<>> but with the dpkg --configure a
<vigge_sWe> done
<SlimeyPete> ok. Did it give an error?
<vigge_sWe> nope
<SlimeyPete> then your LAMP is installed :)
<vigge_sWe> it didn't gave anything
<vigge_sWe> good
<vigge_sWe> now it's just phpMyAdmin left, right?
<SlimeyPete> vigge_sWe: if adept keeps crashing like that, use apt-get instead. "sudo apt-get install appname" eg "sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin"
<vigge_sWe> what apache should I choose?
<vigge_sWe> [ ] apache2 [ ] apache [ ] apache-ssl        │    [ ] apache-perl
<vigge_sWe> oops
<vigge_sWe> I should have pressed backspace there
<vigge_sWe> should it be apache2?
<SlimeyPete> yeah apache2
<BluesKaj> oops
<vigge_sWe> so
<vigge_sWe> And now I need to configure php right?
<lg188> hi tags:python;scripting problems;dcop;amarok;fast
<max_> Hi, I cannot lunch kate in root
<max_> http://kubuntu-fr.pastebin.com/m21230eca
<Tm_T> max_: did you use kdesudo?
<lg188> launch...
<max_> kdesudo ?
<Tm_T> !kdesudo
<ubotu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<max_> thanks
<sparrw> i am considering changing from a kde/windows launcher+taskbar to a gnome/mac dock
<lg188> python scripter needed
<max_> i've the same mistake than kdesu
<vigge_sWe> how do I start phpMyAdmin?
<max_> Xlib: No protocol specified
<max_> kdesu: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<raitis> i installed kubuntu, my windows partition was gone now i fixed it, unhiden it and fixed the boot but now windows loads but no icons or sytem loads just the background any suggestions?
<sub[t]rnl> max_➜ run kdesu 	instead	 of sudo su
<ArmedKing> Is Kde menu still disorganized in comparence to gnome?
<ArmedKing> I been out a wile ^_^
<Tm_T> ArmedKing: your question means nothing to me, like to elaborate?
<sub[t]rnl> max_➜ kdesu kwrite (as normal user)
<max_> as normal user: Failed to open device
<cj_> how well does flash work on amd64?
<ArmedKing> When i used KDE the KDE menu seemed like one big mess to me
<BluesKaj> raitis, maybe the ppl at #windows can help
<raitis> thanks
<BluesKaj> cj_, it'll work on Firefox if you install ia32libs
<ArmedKing> Tm_T, I not Flaming kubuntu or something but i realy like the desktop only thing i get enoyed by is the Kde Menu
<ForgeAus> theres several alternative menus
<max_> kde4 is better kde3
<ForgeAus> at least for KDE3 dunno about KDE4
<ForgeAus> theres KBFX for example
<Tm_T> ArmedKing: yes, but still your question is "empty" in my eyes, anyway, some others might know this issue better anyway, I don't use menus really
<BluesKaj> ArmedKing, there are other kmenu options like Tasty Menu and Kickoff
<adz21c> cj_: fine for me in kde3 and firefox
<sub[t]rnl> ArmedKing➜ kmenu is organized alphabetically by the programs description.
<cj_> cheers
<ForgeAus> you don't even neeed to use the kmenu at all if you get a dock app like cairodock or kooldock (
<cj_> gnash kinda sucks
<ForgeAus> yeah cj well as opposed to Adobe flash it tends to as far as I've been experienced with it
<ArmedKing> KK iĺl just give it a try again and look for those alternate menus. Because i like the simplicity in the Gnome menu but love the flexibility of KDE hehe
<ForgeAus> simplicity? go for KDE4's or wait till it gets better
<cj_> ArmedKing: customize it and stop winging
<ForgeAus> (KDE4 is mostly a new thing)
<ArmedKing> cj_, :D Oke m8 haha no problem, KDE4 stable now?
<adz21c> nope
<Tm_T> stable yes
<Tm_T> full with functions, no
<ArmedKing> Oke thanks you guys, And sorry bout the Wining ;-)
<Tm_T> np
<phoenixz> ArmedKing, see #kubuntu-kde4 for more info
<arcticpenguin380> is it possible to use dappers start up sound in kubuntu 7.10?
<phoenixz> ArmedKing, and Im using kde4 right now as a production desktop.. I would not recommend others to do so yet, but Im nuts anyway.. Its just to say: Its stable enough to start using it
<Tm_T> just to make sure you know that desktop can be ugly: http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/current.png
<ArmedKing> phoenixz, Oke but Kubuntu-desktop doesnt take kde4 right
<BluesKaj> kde4 is a seperate install
<phoenixz> ArmedKing, on kubuntu.org you can find a link to a repository that you have to use with apt-get..
<ArmedKing> Oke, Iĺl go check it out on my other box ;-)
<phoenixz> then you can install it
<ArmedKing> phoenixz, Tnx
<phoenixz> ArmedKing, you can run KDE4 right next to KDE3, without problem
<mefisto__> you can have a kde3 session and a kde4 session running simultaneously?
<Tm_T> yes, as separate X sessions, if you like
<mefisto__> and about how much extra disk space would kde4 need?
<Tm_T> depends, less than 200 MB is doable IIRC
<mefisto__> is there any reason to avoid giving it a try?
<bin4ry> hey together
<bin4ry> need to know how i can convert a divx file to dvd format
<bin4ry> with audio and video stream
<bin4ry> ?
<llutz_> bin4ry: avidemux, ffmpeg, mencoder, ...
<mefisto__> bin4ry: are you actually creating a dvd disk, or just want to encode to mpeg2 dvd format?
<bin4ry> i want to create a dvd-disc which is recognized by my (old) dvd player
<llutz_> bin4ry: devede, kmediafactory (not sure about divx-input)
<mefisto__> bin4ry: you might want to try DeVeDe if you don't need dvd menus, mandvd if you want simple menus, or Qdvdauthor if you want nice menus
<BluesKaj> bin4ry, a lot of players will play divx orxvid now , jus tuse the data dvd option in K3B to burn them , and they will work fine, unless it's absolutely necessary to transcode to mpeg for dvd
<arcticpenguin380> Is JFS better than ext3 with large parittions at 140GV
<arcticpenguin380> GB
<bin4ry> nice
<bin4ry> thx all
<BluesKaj> tovid for cli or devede for gui , will do the transcodes nicely , bin4ry
<mefisto__> bin4ry: Qdvdauthor is not too polished though, and not very easy to learn to use. and the version in repos is a little dated
<kaan> does anyone know why adept manager crashes everytime after an installation... And when I try to open it after, it opens up in read only mode... I'm using kubuntu 7.10
<kaan> how do I reset the adept manager to original specs?
<kaan> someone help pls
<phoenixz> kaan, what do you mean exactly?
<kaan> uh i cant get the error messege right now
<phoenixz> kaan, you mean adept configuration? or installed packages?
<kaan> but it crashes and okay 1 sec
<kaan> adept configuration i mean
<lg188> help --tags:ruby;scripting problems;dcop;amarok;commands
<mefisto__> !adept
<mefisto__> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<phoenixz> kaan, it tells you that you can not modify software anymore?
<phoenixz> !aptfix | kaan
<ubotu> kaan: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<mefisto__> that's the one
<kaan> it says another process is using the manager
<phoenixz> kaan, see above, the !aptfix things
<phoenixz> !aptfix | kaan
<kaan> ok
<kaan> wow ubotu is pretty smart!
<kaan> nice AI
<phoenixz> kaan, anything else we can help you with?
<lg188> help --tags:ruby;scripting problems;dcop;amarok;commands
<phoenixz> lg188, excuse me?
<lg188> phoenixz:  i need help with ruby for scripting a amarok dcop script
<phoenixz> lg188, Im not a machine, I talk English :)
<lg188> kk
<lg188> sorry
<lg188> can you help me ?
<phoenixz> Don't know ruby, sorry.. but if you want help iwth that, I think you'll have better luck in the #amarok, or #ruby channels
<lg188> thnx
<abortd> same old problems :/
<phoenixz> where?
<abortd> my screen resolution
<abortd> it never fits my monitor
<phoenixz> abortd, screen res problems on KDE.. :) Dunno why but I hear this a lot.. HAD this a lot too..
<phoenixz> abortd, what chipset?
<Picachoo> I have 10 clients and a server. (net cafe) is there a way that i can only allow use of OpenOffice, Skype, ICQ, Opera, Mozilla Firefox, amsn, unix yahoo messenger, Email Client, MP3-Player, DVD-Player , a shared folder having  vidoes and songs, all these present on desktop as the shortcuts. i do not want ANY other app or service to be able to run on clients. not even right clicks or desktop customisation. NOTHING. but i wan a service to moniter the time
<kaan> why adept manager doesn't download some packages
<abortd> i have a geforce 5500
<kaan> ?
<phoenixz> Picachoo, there is a way yeah
<kaan> I'm trying to install eclipse
<phoenixz> Picachoo, what was the app name again...
<phoenixz> errrrr
<abortd> phoenixz: i get it on gnome too sometimes
<kaan> help pls
<Picachoo>  the time for which the pc is Onn. complete logs auto started on logon and log file not editable by the user, but me. Possible? how?
<phoenixz> kaan, what error is it showing?
<Picachoo> phoenixz 1 sec
<hs^> Hello. i can boot kubuntu with -noapic ... but it wont run the installer.
<phoenixz> Picachoo, the hard way would be with user rights.. Just don't give exec rights.. but that won't fix modifications to the desktop..
<hs^> i click on it.. it says 'loading installer'.. but never appears
<phoenixz> Picachoo, there is this app where you can completely arrange what can be done and what not
<Picachoo> phoenixz use of OpenOffice, Skype, ICQ, Opera, Mozilla Firefox, amsn, unix yahoo messenger, Email Client, MP3-Player, DVD-Player , a shared folder having  vidoes and songs, all these present on desktop as the shortcuts.
<phoenixz> kaan, if you want help you need to give some info
<Picachoo> phoenixz how exactly
<phoenixz> abortd, what chipset do you use?
<abortd> what do you mean?
<abortd> intel
<phoenixz> Picachoo, there is an app for that but I forgot the name.. Let me check adept.
<abortd> celeron i think
<abortd> ?
<phoenixz> abortd, intel... 915, 945 perhaps?
<kaan> There was an error committing changes. There was possibly a problem downloading some packages, or else the commit would break packages.
<abortd> i dont know...
<abortd> i dont care about this pc that much
<kaan> this is the error phoenixz
<kaan> i think i need more sources to download from?
<phoenixz> Picachoo, Im really not sure about this one, but try kiosktool...
<phoenixz> Picachoo, Mexico?
<Picachoo> phoenixz package name is kiosktool?
<Picachoo> phoenixz pakistan
<phoenixz> Picachoo, close enough :)
<mefisto__> kaan: you could try changing the server adept is using
<phoenixz> abortd, try installing 915resolution package..
<vigge_sWe> hello
<vigge_sWe> I can't edit httpd.conf as root
<abortd> whats that and hoow phoenixz?
<HS^> Hello. i can boot kubuntu with -noapic ... but it wont run the installer. doesnt load. now what?
<phoenixz> kaan, adept sometimes has some problems.. great util, but it has its glitches still..
<amal> i want to install real player 10 gold
<phoenixz> abortd, sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<phoenixz> amal, woah! why? there are better things than that
<kaan> ok
<phoenixz> amal, you don't need it just to play rm files
<phoenixz> kaan, try installing it again
<phoenixz> kaan, or, try adding some other repositories
<phoenixz> kaan, install only 1 pacakge at the time to see which pacakge causes the problem
<kaan> damn it
<abortd> phoenixz: couldnt find package?
<kaan> i treid adding another server source to install
<kaan> eclipse
<phoenixz> vigge_sWe, as root you can do *everything*
<kaan> but now this happened
<kaan> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<Repsa_Jih> sudo apt-setup
<vigge_sWe> how do I use "root" then?
<kaan> i tried it cannot find the command....
<phoenixz> kaan, sounds like you modified the sources.list file and either made a mistake in it or forgot an sudo apt-get update
<phoenixz> vigge_sWe, sudo vim /etc/apache2/apache2.conf ?
<nosrednaekim> vigge_sWe➜ sudo -i
<phoenixz> vigge_sWe, or sudo su -
<kaan> oh
<kaan> there we go
<kaan> okay now in the terminal for updating
<kaan> i get this error
<kaan> E: Type 'http://phpeclipse.sourceforge.net/update/releaseshttp://phpeclipse.sourceforge.net/update/releases/' is not known on line 50 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<kaan> thats what i tried to add in there
<kaan> eclipse
<kaan> how do i get rid of it now?
<ArM-eye> amon-ra everyone
<jpatrick> !abkn ArM-eye
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about abkn arm-eye - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<phoenixz> Picachoo, yeah, look on google as well for kiosktool.. IIRC it should let you configure these things
<boubbin> how to use kde4's konsole in kde3.5.8 ?
<boubbin> where can i find the app ?
<kaan> phoenixz?
<kaan> how can i delete that line from adept configuration
<vigge_sWe> nothing happened
<ra3eT{}> #sexy-
<phoenixz> kaan, sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<ra3eT{}> kak da vlqza v kanal sexy
<ra3eT{}> ?
<jpatrick> !en | ra3eT{}
<ubotu> ra3eT{}: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<mefisto__> kaan: or sudo nano, if vim confuses you
<jpatrick> !guidelines > ra3eT{}
<ra3eT{}> #help
<kaan> okay how do i save this file now
<kaan> :S
<kaan> :D
<ra3eT{}> kaan
<ra3eT{}> kak da vlqza v
<ra3eT{}> uni.bg
<phoenixz> kaan, <esc> :x
<ra3eT{}> v kanal sexy-
<jpatrick> !pl | ra3eT{}
<ubotu> ra3eT{}: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<vigge_sWe> I still can't open httpd.conf as root
<phoenixz> vigge_sWe, "nothing happens" ? What exactly happens?
<kaan> phoenixz
<abortd> phoenixz: Wrong chipset detected. 915resolution only works with Intel 800/900 series graic chipsets.
<vigge_sWe> yes nothing, I write that in the terminal and nothing happens
<kaan> okay i edited out that line
<phoenixz> kaan, what mefisto__ says, if vim is too complex, use nano, its easier
<kaan> how do i save this config file now
<phoenixz> abortd, lspci | grep VGA, what does that tell you?
<arcticpenguin380> do i need to run fsck if i see recovering journal?
<kaan> im still in the terminal in the file
<phoenixz> kaan, <esc> :q <enter>
<abortd> lspci | grep VGA
<abortd> one sec
<abortd> 02:03.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500] (rev a1)
<phoenixz> abortd, means you have an NVidia vga card..   mmmm...
<abortd> that good or bad?
<phoenixz> abortd, good actually, best drivers.. but Im thinking about how to fix this res problem easily
<nosrednaekim> good
<kaan> it says trailing characters :S
<kaan> when i  do <esc> :q <enter>
<phoenixz> all: Battery empty, got to put my laptop on charger... BRB
<nosrednaekim> kaan➜ :x to save
<J-EL> BEGINNITIO REVELATIONEM
<J-EL> DECODE BIBLIA
<J-EL> Revel - Abraham is associated with the Egyptian pharaoh Amenemhat I (translates: amen is the head) who worshiped the god Amun (Amen). Abraham god then be associated with in the Abrahamic religions god as amun, amon, omon, amen and the deity aamon. Abraham/Amenemhet I
<J-EL> Revel - Jacob = King Yakubher
<J-EL> Revel - Moses = Thutmose III
<J-EL> Revel - David = Psusennes I
<nosrednaekim> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<kaan> thank you
<Mez> godamn he's annoying
<Mez> but at least he's been Klined
<Mez> !op
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<Mez> feck
<jpatrick> Mez: oi
<Mez> I hit ! instead of /
<Mez> sorry
<abortd> lol
<Mez> jpatrick, he was K lined... no need to ban
<encrypt128bit> can anyone help me? Im trying to install ubuntu from my hard disk, and im in the installation screen. But it keeps asking to detect and mount the CD-ROM for the files. How can i tell the installer to look for the ISO file on my fat32 hard disk?
<jpatrick> hehe
<Picachoo> how to do if i wan a service to moniter the time for which the pc is Onn. complete logs auto started on logon and log file not editable by the user, but me. ?
<nosrednaekim> encrypt128bit➜ hrm, you'd have to mount it as a squash FS I think.
<nosrednaekim> Picachoo➜ use uptimed
<encrypt128bit> nosrednaekim: what do you mean?
<nosrednaekim> encrypt128bit➜ well, its rather complicated, why not just burn a CD?
<phoenixz> Picachoo, but I think you're talking about the uptime of the terminals, not?
<abortd> hm
<abortd> phoenixz: figure anything out?
<phoenixz> !resolution | abortd
<ubotu> abortd: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<encrypt128bit> nosrednaekim: every time i burn to a cd i get a corrupt cd that doesnt isntall, hence im trying to install via my fat32 partition
<Picachoo> phoenixz the time the system on powered onn.
<nosrednaekim> phoenixz➜ did you install the nvidia drivers yet?
<da_didi>  I just removed the KDE from the taskbar - how can I undo this?
<phoenixz> nosrednaekim, me? That'd be cool but it would cause this little problem, because I have an I945 chipset...
<nosrednaekim> encrypt128bit➜ is the download, the actual file, corrupted?
<abortd> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<mefisto__> da_didi: you mean the k menu?
<da_didi> yes
<phoenixz> da_didi, the KDE menu button is an applet.. on the desktop press right mouse button, and select add applet
<da_didi> perfect, i will try.. thanks
<phoenixz> da_didi, sorry, you're talking about kde4 or kde3??
<nosrednaekim> phoenixz➜ I mean abortd... sorry
<encrypt128bit> nosrednaekim: nothing is acutally corrupted. i checked the MD5 on the iso file and I checked the cd integrity of using the ubuntu installer, but it finds nothing wrong
<da_didi> it is kde4
<phoenixz> da_didi, then what I said applies :)
<nosrednaekim> encrypt128bit➜ odd, what does it fail on?
<da_didi> perfect.. i try it later.. have to go.. thanks guys
<Picachoo> so by default . linux records all logs. uptimes. and the time the system is powered onn.?
<nosrednaekim> Picachoo➜ yes
<phoenixz>   Picachoo yeah, you can find lots of that info in the /proc dir, which gives you info right from the kernel..
<arcticpenguin380> will kubuntu run faster if i get 2GBs of ram?
<encrypt128bit> nosrednaekim: well the first message i get is that method cdrom died unexpectedly. and then pkgskl failed with error code 1 or something like that
<kaan> arrrrrrghhhhhhhh
<kaan> this adept manager is really faulty!!!!
<kaan> whys this happening now
<Stonki> hello, I just got a new monitor. Using KDE Tools it's a pain in the ass to modify the xorg.conf that I can use 1900x1600 pixel. Any recommendation for a good setup tool or do I have to edit xorg.conf manually ?
<kaan> There was an error committing changes. There was possibly a problem downloading some packages, or else the commit would break packages.
<vigge_sWe> ?
<nosrednaekim> encrypt128bit➜ thats weird....so how are you installing(or trying to) now?
<encrypt128bit> nosrednaekim: heres the actual message: E: Method cdrom has died unexpectedly, menu item pkgsel failed with error code 1
<encrypt128bit> nosrednaekim: im trying to install with the alternate cd
<nosrednaekim> Stonki➜ sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<frank32> arcticpenguin380: from 1GB to 2 GB? I don't think it will make any difference unless you use RAM heavy applications
<nosrednaekim> encrypt128bit➜ and its saying it can't detect the CDrom in the live installer?
<nosrednaekim> sorry, alternate
<encrypt128bit> nosrednaekim: No, its not saying that
<nosrednaekim> encrypt128bit➜ so whats the problem in the alternate instalelr?
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: whats with the arrow?
<encrypt128bit> nosrednaekim: take a look at this, this is my original problem. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4310348#post4310348
<hemanathan> how to set the port speed for the bluetooth modem
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: whatever happened to using a :?
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77➜ cool ain't it? sub[t]rnl started it :)
<phoenixz> nosrednaekim, indeed it is.. Howto?
<nosrednaekim> phoenixz➜ are you using konversation
<phoenixz> nosrednaekim, xchat..
<coreymon77> gimmick
<phoenixz> but willing to give it a try :)
<coreymon77> im a traditionalist for this
<hemanathan> how to set the port speed for the bluetooth modem
<hemanathan> how to set the port speed for the bluetooth modem anyone tell me ya
<mefisto__> kaan: in adept, go to "manage repositories" and try changing to a different server where it says "download from"
<Stonki> nosrednaekim : thanks ! it works
<phoenixz> hemanathan, I doubt that with that attitude anyone will help ya...
<mefisto__> kaan: and while you're there, make sure "universe" is ticked
<phoenixz> hemanathan, a little patience will help you a lot more..
<nosrednaekim> phoenixz➜ don't know how to do it there
<hemanathan> phoenixz: ok ya i'll wait
<nosrednaekim> encrypt128bit➜ looking, thanks
<coreymon77> meh, i just uncomment the repositories directly in my sources.lis
<coreymon77> t
<coreymon77> its much easier
<encrypt128bit> nosrednaekim: thank you, your the first person to actually look into helping with this problem =P
<Picachoo> phoenixz so i can find full logs for all the month. full details in /proc?
<phoenixz> Picachoo, sorry, my bad.. :) full logs are found in /var/log.. files in /proc gives you runtime info..
<unagi> anyone know a reason why the battery monitor doesnt show up in my tray anyomre?
<phoenixz> hemanathan, and for the record, I'd like to help but I don't have the answer, sorry
 * coreymon77 hands Picachoo a kleenex
<hemanathan> phoenixz: ask someone else and help me
<coreymon77> !attitude | hemanathan
<ubotu> hemanathan: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mefisto__> Picachoo: there's also ksystemlog if you want a gui (but I don't know which logs it shows you)
<nosrednaekim> encrypt128bit➜ I too think your CD is corrupt, despite the MD5 sums. did you try booting the live installer in safe graphics mode?
<ForgeAus> hey Cory :)
<coreymon77> hi
<encrypt128bit> nosrednaekim: Yes, when i boot into the livecd however i have to use acpi=off or it doesnt work
<nosrednaekim> encrypt128bit➜ so safe graphics mode also doesn't work?
<encrypt128bit> nosrednaekim: i havent tried safe graphics mode. but when in the live cd installer using acpi=off the installer crashes or the system freezes
<nosrednaekim> encrypt128bit➜ try safe graphics mode with ACPI on.
<encrypt128bit> nosrednaekim: im pretty sure its gonna just crash but i'll give it a try. rebooting the machine. sec
<prince_jammys> encrypt128bit: sometimes cd burn speed is an issue
<hemanathan> how to set the port speed for the bluetooth modem
<encrypt128bit> prince_jammys: i know, i burned the alternate cd at 4x
<prince_jammys> encrypt128bit: ok
<hemanathan> how to change the port speed for the bluetooth modem
<nosrednaekim> encrypt128bit➜ are you on another computer right now?
<Picachoo> phoenixz mefisto__ thx
<encrypt128bit> nosrednaekim: yea i have a laptop next to my desktop
<nosrednaekim> alright,... that certainly makes things easier
<hemanathan> how to change the port speed for the bluetooth modem
<Sbucat> someone knows how to install opera with flash plug in ?
<encrypt128bit> nosrednaekim: the live cd just went all glitchy without acpi=off and froze
<hemanathan>  anyone tell something
<mefisto__> be patient hemanathan
<nosrednaekim> encrypt128bit➜ ok... see, you have a p4, so its probably overheating without ACPI
<nosrednaekim> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<phoenixz> hemanathan, if nobody tells you that might mean that the people here don't know..  You could try google, you could also try the #ubuntu channel.. and patience.. :)
<abortd> is fat32 easy to mount?
<abortd> a partition
<phoenixz> !bluetooth | hemanathan
<ubotu> hemanathan: please see above
<nosrednaekim> abortd➜ yes
<LukeLM> !Suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<encrypt128bit> Yea, but shouldnt the alternate cd work just fine?
<phoenixz> !suspend | LukeLM
<unagi> anyone know a reason why the battery monitor doesnt show up in my tray anyomre?
<abortd> nosrednaekim: how is it done?
<neorej_> ok guys, wish me luck now! otherwise i need ya knowledge all =p
<phoenixz> unagi, it was probably shutdown for some reason.. Try restarting it
<neorej_> cunt wireless
<nosrednaekim> encrypt128bit➜ yeah... it should, but sometimes things just don't work like they should. do you have a 1GB us dongle?
<nosrednaekim> *UDB
<phoenixz> !language | neorej_
<ubotu> neorej_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nosrednaekim> *USB
<encrypt128bit> nosrednaekim: you mean a flash drive? yes
<neorej_> don't take it personal phoenixz, i was just talking to some wireless device =/
<unagi> phoenixz: it never shows up anymore
<Picachoo> if someone uses a flashdrive having .txt files and ms office files likc .doc and .xls . but i have open office installed on linux. will it make any compatibility problems or damage them if kate or open office is used? or the will work fine and can be re used by windows again?
<abortd> # sudo mkdir -p /media/d
<abortd>  # sudo mount -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000 /dev/hda1 /media/d
<abortd> is that how it should be?
<nosrednaekim> encrypt128bit➜ Let me find the guide that says how to install off of that.
<encrypt128bit> alright
<mefisto__> Picachoo: I've heard that editing and saving .doc files in openoffice multiple times can corrupt the document. but I do it all the time and have never had a problem
<Lemuria> mkmetal
<nosrednaekim> abortd➜ no need for all that complicated stuff, "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/d" will do it just fine
<MrJigsaw> ehm.. when i downloadet a .deb package, how is it i install it ?
<MrJigsaw> i used wget <link> :)
<llutz> sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<nosrednaekim> encrypt128bit➜ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Picachoo>  can linux run all video/audio formats (after installing free available codecs)  that windows can run. .mpg .dat .avi .mp3 ?
<MrJigsaw> VLC can :-)
<MrJigsaw> i guess koffeine can too
<trappist> Picachoo: it can play anything you've got a codec for, if that's your question
<unagi> anyone know a reason why the battery monitor doesnt show up in my tray anyomre?
<nosrednaekim> encrypt128bit➜ meh... apparently, you have to do it with linx...
<benji__> qq1 peux m'aider plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<nosrednaekim> unagi➜ run "guidance-power-manager"
<jussi01> !fr | benji__
<ubotu> benji__: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<LukeLM> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<encrypt128bit> nosrednaekim: huh?
<mefisto__> Picachoo: you need to install "non-free" codecs to get everything to work in kaffeine, etc
<nosrednaekim> encrypt128bit➜ in order to make the bootable flash drive, you need to have linux already installed, unless I can find another guide.
<encrypt128bit> nosrednaekim: cant i just use a live cd without acpi on and do it quickly?
<unagi> ty
<Picachoo> k
<nosrednaekim> encrypt128bit➜ nah... it probably takes a while.
<nosrednaekim> encrypt128bit➜ but you could put the liveCD in your laptop and do it from there.
<choche> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Crashed> Hey guys, I'm about to install XP on this machine which is currently running Kubuntu.
<encrypt128bit> nosrednaekim: that would work, the live cd works on the laptop without a problem
<Crashed> If I remember correctly, XP isn't too mind on multi-os systems.
<doris> ciao
<Crashed> What should I do to ensure that both Kubuntu and XP run fine?
<doris> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nosrednaekim> encrypt128bit➜ ok, and network works on the laptop witht he liveCD?
<mefisto__> that aptfix thing would make a handy alias
<jussi01> !it | doris
<nosrednaekim> Crashed➜ well, you are going to have to fix the grub boot loader.
<ubotu> doris: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<encrypt128bit> nosrednaekim: my wireless network? yea
<nosrednaekim> !grub | Crashed
<ubotu> Crashed: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nosrednaekim> encrypt128bit➜ ok, then just use that.
<Crashed> Ah, nice nosrednaekim.
<nosrednaekim> Crashed➜ hows linux going BTW?
<mefisto__> Crashed: don't use your windows partitions in linux if they are dirty (ie, not shutdown properly in windows).
<Crashed> nosrednaekim: I'm loving it so much that I'm not going to wipe kubuntu, I'm gonna use both.
<Crashed> mefisto: don't use the windows partition in linux? I'm going to have two partitions, one for each.
<Crashed> I got CS 1.6 working in WINE perfectly. :]
<nosrednaekim> Crashed➜ cool, but remember that windows has to be installed to the first partition on the disk.
<Crashed> Hm
<nosrednaekim> CS?
<Crashed> Counter Strike.
<nosrednaekim> ah... sweet.
<mefisto__> Crashed: if windows doesn't shut down properly, then you boot into linux and use the windows partitions, they can screw things up in windows later
<Crashed> What do you mean by use the windows partitions, mefisto?
<Crashed> Like while in linux, go through the files and folders that're in my windows partition?
<nosrednaekim> Crashed➜ look at them from within linux
<nosrednaekim> right.
<Crashed> Ah. I didn't even know you could do that. :)
<Crashed> Great tip, thanks.
<Picachoo>  if i have 10 clients. can i shut them (turn off) them by sitting on server?
<LukeLM> Crashed did your cable go out this  morning?
<mefisto__> Crashed: if you don't mount your windows partition in linux at all, then there's nothing to worry about
<nosrednaekim> Crashed➜ its normally perfectly safe, but its only dangerous when you haven't shut down windows properly.
<LukeLM> Best bet if windows crashes you should boot into windows first before linux
<mefisto__> dangerous for windows. linux will still read the disks just fine
<Crashed> LukeLM: I wouldn't think so. I was on at around 7 AM this morning, it was fine. And one of my torrents completed by the time I got home.
<LukeLM> Ah, I just noticed you were using rogers like me...
<LukeLM> Mine was out for an hour earlier
<Crashed> Rogers has pretty good uptime.
<mefisto__> Crashed: you were having problems with ktorrent stopping, right?
<Crashed> Nope.
<mefisto__> ok
<nosrednaekim> encrypt128bit➜ did I ever get you that link?
<Crashed> One thing I don't like about Kubuntu is that my torrents seem to be *way* slower.
<nosrednaekim> maybe you don't have the settings right
<LukeLM> Perhaps your ports aren't open
<Crashed> On Windows I'd be able to get 2 or 3 torrents going 100+ KB/s. On Kubuntu, if I have two torrents going at the same time they'll hardly ever pass 10 KB/s.
<Crashed> I left 3 torrents on overnight and they completed like 5%.
<frank32> Crashed: what torrent program did you use in windows/linux?
<Crashed> I left one on before I went to school this morning and it completed 60% or so.
<phoenixz> nosrednaekim, about the arrow thing.. How do I do that in konversation?
<Crashed> KTorrent
<Crashed> And uTorrent for windows.
<frank32> Crashed: some programs might be better at avoiding ISP throttling
<Crashed> Ah.
<mefisto__> Crashed: both are using the same ports?
<nosrednaekim> phoenixz➜ configure konversation->general->nickname completetion->suffix
<LukeLM> Crashed when you use Ktorrent does the icon in the bottom left say the ports are open?
<Crashed> mefisto: I wouldn't know, I don't tinker with the ports.
<Crashed> I don't see any icons.
<nosrednaekim> Crashed➜ the systray icon
<nosrednaekim> phoenixz➜ copy my arrow and paste it in there.
<Crashed> I have 6 icons there: Volume, Clipboard, KTorrent, Wallet, Konversation, and Kopete.
<nosrednaekim> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<LukeLM> Crashed do you use a router to share you internet?
<Crashed> I do not.
<Crashed> Straight cable modem.
<phoenixz> nosrednaekim, sweeet.. I have to switch to konversation anyway
<GSF1200S> I have an issue with hibernate corrupting my swap when I try it, any ideas?
<nosrednaekim> GSF1200S»corrupting your swap? never heard of corrupt swap.
<LukeLM> Crashed: What about a firewall in linux?
<GSF1200S> ill try to hibernate, and it will fail- I have to hard power down. When I reboot, conky tells me I dont have a swap
<Crashed> Not that I know of, Luke.
<Crashed> I haven't touched any sort of firewall or any app that would block ports since I installed Kubuntu a few days ago.
<nosrednaekim> GSF1200S » yet on a ANOTHER reboot, you do have swap?
<LukeLM> Weird, I usually get the same speed as in windows with utorrent/ktorrent
<GSF1200S> then i have to cd /dev/disk/by-uuid, sudo mkswap /dev/sda2, sudo swapon /dev/sda2
<GSF1200S> and change the uuid in fstab
<Crashed> KTorrent is also weird on its Time Left status.
<GSF1200S> i dont know.. havent tried rebooting twice
<nosrednaekim> GSF1200S » it changes the UUID?
<Crashed> It says 22 hours to go, but in reality it should say maybe 1.5 hours approximately.
<GSF1200S> 'mkswap changes the uuid
<LukeLM> Crashed: In the settings there is different ETA algorythms it can use, you can try different ones out
<nosrednaekim> GSF1200S » try doing a clean reboot. after the unclean one
<frank32> Crashed: alot of people use the deluge client for torrents. you could try that one
<sub[t]rnl> Crashed➜ try enabling both options in the encryption settings under General options.  And of course forward ports if you behind a router.
<sub[t]rnl> s/you/your
<GSF1200S> even if that works, what would cause hibernate to do this to the swap.
<jetsaredim> is anyone able to get flash working with firefox3?
<LukeLM> I didn't even know about firefox3 =)
<Crashed> Okay, changed algorithm and set the encryption settings.
<jetsaredim> LukeLM: you can install it parallel to firefox2
<ScorpKing> firefox3 is still beta i think ;)
<Crashed> I'm actually getting a pretty good speed increase from that :)
<nosrednaekim> sub[t]rnl » I decided to stop coying you..
<sub[t]rnl> :>
<Crashed> Would I be able to partition this HDD and still use Konversation? <:)
<jetsaredim> yea - it seems a great deal better than ff2, but for some reason I can't get the flashplugin package to recognize ff3
<LukeLM> Crashed, yeah Rogers is a leading ISP in bit torrent traffic throttling. you gotta do all you can to get any speed ^^
<jetsaredim> i know i've had flash working in previous versions of ff3
<sub[t]rnl> Crashed➜ heres a page to give you an idea of how to setup everything else for speed increases http://infinite-source.de/az/az-calc.html
<Crashed> Really sub? I wouldn't never guessed. I get rather good speeds on torrents.
<nosrednaekim> Crashed » no, partitioning would have to be done from a liveCD.... well I guess you could talk from the liveCD
<Crashed> I think I have a 3MBit or 4MBit connection, and I can get 500 KB/s or more on torrents.
<JoshOvki> My torrent downloads always seem slower in kubuntu than windblows
<lg188> JoshOvki:  XD
<JoshOvki> legal torrent ofcourse 8-)
<cvg> hola
<LukeLM> Crashed yeah the download is usually alright but the upload is really bad i find.. and afterall torrents are about sharing ^^
<Crashed> I'm gonna be honest, I don't upload much :P
<JoshOvki> tutut Crashed :P
<Crashed> When I do try to upload, I do notice that the speeds aren't great. But my upload isn't great either.
<JoshOvki> my  torrent rule is upload itself and a half
<lg188> need o go europa
<Crashed> Well, my rule used to be only keep uTorrent up as long as it has to be up. When you run an ancient machine, you'll want to save those kilobytes and megabytes of ram.
<Crashed> Alright, any tips I should know before partitioning my drive?
<JoshOvki> Crashed: Fair enough if you run an old cronk of a machine, mine is half decent so i dont usualy have to worrie about it
<nosrednaekim> Crashed » be careful :)
<JoshOvki> and backup anything that is on it
<Crashed> :P
<ubuntu> Boo
<nosrednaekim> Crashed » oh yeah... and don't screw up.
<LukeLM> Crashed you have a Linux LiveCD right/
<nosrednaekim> eeeek!
<Crashed> Yes I do.
<unagi> how do i remove gnome?
<nosrednaekim> !PUREKDE
<ubotu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Crashed> Thank god for that, or I wouldn't have had an operating system for a few days (new pc, no os? :()
<nosrednaekim> until he went out and *ahem* bought*ahem* XP
<JoshOvki> Crashed: make sure you know exactly what you want before you do it
<Kubuntu> :)
<Crashed> nosred: I didn't buy this one, but it's legit :P
<unagi> !gnome
<Crashed> Friends are cool, right?
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<nosrednaekim> right.... your uncle's brother... I gotcha ;)
<Crashed> =P
<mefisto__> Crashed: birthday present? :P
<Crashed> Ah cool, I was getting <50 KB/s on that torrent before I did toggled those speed-killing settings.
<Crashed> Floating on 180 to 200 now.
<JoshOvki> Well every version of XP is legit. Someone had to buy it at some point
<Crashed> I don't want to partition now. :(
<Crashed> Uploading at 40 KB/s too. Highest I've ever seen.
<LukeLM> Screw Microsoft :P
<JoshOvki> Google are worth nearly as much as M$
<JoshOvki> only 70 Billion in it
<LukeLM> only
<sub[t]rnl> i'm on a good line, I usually keep seeding at least 2 or 3 torrents at 300kb's. http://www.speedtest.net/sult/234039433.png <-- this is with me seeding
<Tm_T> JoshOvki: see topic
<Tm_T> same to you all ;)
<sub[t]rnl> www.speedtest.net/result/234039433.png even
<Crashed> Awesome connection.
<JoshOvki> oh yeh i have a question. When ever i click a link in konversation it trys to open in konqueror, but it thinks about it for a while then closes
<LukeLM> We're just passing the time inbetween people's help questions :P
<Tm_T> LukeLM: still
<nosrednaekim> JoshOvki » do you use konqueror or firefox?
<Crashed> When I'm exploring /media/cdrom0, does it take time to find the files and folders?
<Crashed> Or should it be instant?
<nosrednaekim> Crashed » cd drives are slow.... it should be slower
<Crashed> Alright.
<JoshOvki> nosrednaekim: both which ever one my mouse hits first usualy
<vigge_sWe> how do I use "root? in konsole?
<Crashed> sudo
<nosrednaekim> JoshOvki » well, I 've found it works better if you tell konversation to use firefox.
<SlimeyPete> vigge_sWe: prefix the command with "sudo"
<nosrednaekim> vigge_sWe » sudo -i
<JoshOvki> nosrednaekim: tar, i shall do so now
<Crashed> 250 KB/s. I am drooling now. :)
<vigge_sWe> so I should type sudo aptitude install libapache2-mod-php5 to enable php under apache?
<SlimeyPete> vigge_sWe: there is no proper "root" account in kubuntu, by default
<Crashed> Sure beats the 5.5 KB/s I was getting before.
<Lorvija> http://www.speedtest.net/result/234041988.png <-- just had to compare my connection when i saw that link :P
<SlimeyPete> vigge_sWe: yes
<nosrednaekim> Crashed » that better than windows?
<SlimeyPete> :)
<Crashed> nosred: no :P
<Crashed> It's on par.
<nosrednaekim> !tab | Crashed➜
<ubotu> Crashed➜: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Lorvija> Though my wlan connection prolly slowed that test down :E
<Crashed> Lorvija: who are you stealing internet from?
<frank32> Crashed: what did you do to get faster speed?
<Crashed> I turned on the encryption settings.
<Crashed> In the General tab.
<frank32> Crashed: ok
<Crashed> nos: I know about tab, I'm just used to not using it.
<Lorvija> Crashed nah noone.. just using my uni wlan.. i live so close to it (: i got ~12dbi disk outside on the balcony (:
<frank32> Crashed: you can blame your ISP for that one
<nosrednaekim> lazy <_<
<Crashed> frank: sure can.
<Crashed> Hey, get a name with less characters norednaekim
<Tm_T> Crashed: be nice ;)
<Tm_T> !tab | Crashed
<Crashed> :P
<ubotu> Crashed: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<neo> hej little question, what do i have to install to get a fake uploader for my azureus?!
<nosrednaekim> ok... later all, good luck Crashed with your partitioning
<Crashed> Thanks a lot nos, bye.
<Tm_T> nosrednaekim: see ya!
<Crashed> I'd show you guys my awesome 350 KB/s download speed (nearly 100x faster what I was gettign earlier), but the torrents I'm downloading... not-safe-for-freenode.
<unagi>  anyone know an easy way to remove ubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> Crashed » haha, thats a very common complaint.
<Tm_T> unagi: reformat partition?
<JoshOvki> unagi:  sudo apt-get autoremove ubuntu-desktop     should do it
<Crashed> I went and watched the movie... now I want a software copy. >_>
<unagi> Package ubuntu-desktop is not installed, so not removed
<Tm_T> Crashed: I bet it's sold in local store too
<frank32> Crashed: you can also enable DHT in Ktorrent to get more peers. I think DHT is the azureus perr-sharing network
<Crashed> Ooh, good to know frank.
<Tm_T> Crashed: anyway, piratism isn't a topic here
<mefisto__> unagi: the PUREKDE link didn't help?
<unagi> purekde?
<unagi> !purekde
<ubotu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Tm_T> !purekde
<mefisto__> !PUREKDE
<Crashed> Sorry.
<Tm_T> !o4o | Crashed
<ubotu> Crashed: Some things are inappropriate for #kubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<MrJigsaw> What app do you guys use to encrypt harddrives ?
<king> i have a ati 1800 xt and sucessfull installed the driver from the homepage.so when i start compiz he sys no xgl what can i do
<neo> hej little question, what do i have to install to get a fake uploader for my azureus?!
<king> ?
<neo> yeah you know, something to keep your ratio in good shape by sending out fake upload
<unagi> im trying it now
<JoshOvki> neo: why not do real upload?
<Tm_T> kids
<Tm_T> you're going to offtopic way too much
<Crashed> Thanks, your tips speed up my speed a bunch: http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/2019/snapshot2ng7.png
<neo> why is not important, i just need the tool =)
<JoshOvki> Tm_T: its not offtopic, its suggesting a reasonable solution to keep his ratio in order :)
 * JoshOvki mutters about leaches
<Tm_T> JoshOvki: see topic, that is NOT kubuntu issue, then it's offtopic
<xavy> Hi, pls help, I dont have icon for free driver :(
<xavy> and my english isnt good :)
<Crashed> Sorry again Tm, it's my fault.
<Crashed> I go off topic a lot.
<Tm_T> Crashed: no it's not ;)
 * JoshOvki admits defeat and goes back into corner still muttering about leachers
<default_p> Do power users use Dolphin for file management?
<Tm_T> default_p: some does, not me
<default_p> can Konqueror be used?
<Tm_T> yes
<default_p> Tm_T: which one do you use
<prince_jammys> default_p: i use it, dont like dolphin
<Tm_T> Konqueror when I do use GUI, but Konsole (bash) <3
<default_p> how do I select Konq?
<Tm_T> !dolphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<prince_jammys> go konq
<default_p> ok cool.  thanks
<LukeLM> !D3lphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<Crashed> time to partition.
<LukeLM> sorry
<default_p> dolphin is a bit toyish and Konq allows window size saves
<LukeLM> good luck crashed
<mefisto__> konqueror always reverses the file list order for me. other than that, it's almost perfect
<abortd> can anyone tell me what the fastest ubuntu update server is?
<Tm_T> abortd: there's no one
<ubuntu> agrrrr
<ubuntu> i did it
<mefisto__> abortd: usually the closest to you geographically, but try different ones and see
<dorkface> Hi all.  I was wondering; do the official repositories usually have the latest version of java, or is it like wine, where the official tends to have older versions, and one has to include another source in apt-get, to get the LATEST wine?
<Tm_T> IIRC java and wine are both ~uptodate if not the same day then the next if possible
<LukeLM> I know wine isn't because I just added the wine servers to my sources.list yesterday to get the latset =)
<LukeLM> No clue about Java
<Crashed> Hm
<Crashed> It isn't possible to resize a partition?
<Crashed> QParted isn't letting me resize my linux partition.
<LukeLM> Not while it's mounted
<default_p> ubotu: worked great thanks.
<Crashed> I'm running from the livecd :(
<Crashed> It says hda1 is active. Not cool.
<MrJigsaw> What app do you guys use to encrypt harddrives ?
<frank23> dorkface: Tm_T:  wine isn't updated in the ubuntu repositories within a release and kava is probably not either. It's the same for (almost) everyother program
<JoshOvki> default_p it was LukeLM who told ubotu to tell you (ubotu is a bot)
<frank23> java*
<Crashed> Hell, I should just erase Kubuntu
<Crashed> Install XP, then install kubuntu again.
<default_p> next lamer question.  Is there a process lister so as to kill processes
<default_p> ok thanks Luke
<dorkface> frank23: ah, thank you
<Crashed> CTRL + ESCAPE, default_p.
<LukeLM> it was actually Tm_T thank him
<JoshOvki> Crashed   sudo umount \dev\hda1
<default_p> k
<JoshOvki> should unmount it for you
<Crashed> unmount is an unrecognized command.
<Tm_T> umount
<Crashed> Oh, umount.
<mefisto__> forward slash, JoshOvki
<Crashed> hda1 not mounted. >_>
<frank23> dorkface: basically every version of ubuntu sticks with it's version of programs.
<Crashed> QParted says it's 'Active'
<JoshOvki> try  /dev/hda1   cause i cant type.    (thanks mefisto)
<Crashed> I did do /dev/hda1.
<JoshOvki> ok :)
<dorkface> frank23: Yeah, the problem now is trying to find the servers with the latest version,  google, ahoy!
<Crashed> *sighs*
<Crashed> I'll stick to XP, then Kubuntu. Will make things easier.
<LukeLM> Crashed, try an apt-get install gparted first
<default_p> next lamer question.  How can I unrar?
<LukeLM> I've had better luck with gparted over qtparted
<prince_jammys> default_p: ps ax
<Picachoo> is kiosk in kubuntu ?
<frank23> dorkface: yeah... but basically the way to go is to not update to the latest version unless you really need it. for wine, you can use their ubuntu repository
<Picachoo> pre installed?
<prince_jammys> default_p: just use "unrar" -- do "man unrar" for a few options
<mefisto__> Crashed: right-click the active partition in qtparted, and make it not active
<Crashed> What's this linux-swap stuff?
<Crashed> It's eating up 1.6GB.
<prince_jammys> Crashed extra memory supplements RAM
<slow-motion> hi
<default_p> prince_jammys: ok thx again.  no rar lists were coming up in repository adept.
<prince_jammys> Crashed: 1.6 GB??
<default_p> did it cli install and it's installing
<Crashed> Yes sir.
<Crashed> Does it have to use 1.6GB? I mean, wouldn't like 500MB be fine?
<LukeLM> crashed, I usually allocate 1.5* my ram to swap usage
<prince_jammys> Crashed: no thats good
<mefisto__> does it hurt performance if swap partition is bigger than necessary?
<Crashed> My HDD isn't that big.
<Crashed> 40 gigs for XP and Kubuntu.
 * JoshOvki is going to the cinema.   Bye bye all
<Crashed> later.
<LukeLM> How much ram do you have?
<Crashed> 768
<default_p> I'm starting to feel sad for Microsoft.
<mefisto__> default_p: they brought it upon themselves
<Crashed> Okay you know what, I'm installing XP over Kubuntu. This is gonna make things so much easier.
<default_p> hehe
<Crashed> XP first, Kubuntu second. Life is smooth.
<LukeLM> If you use a 768mb swap, or even 512 if you feel like it.. just be ram weary about things
<LukeLM> Crashed did you try unchecking the active flag on your hda1?
<Crashed> Yep, did that in Gparted.
<Crashed> But I still want to install XP first.
<Picachoo>  what apps should a good net cafe have, from your point of view?
<david_> what's join unbuntu in Spanish?
<Crashed> Hm.
<frank23> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<david_> hello
<Crashed> Is it right that it took 10 seconds to delete an extention and a partition, and to format it to NTFS?
<david_> thanks
<prince_jammys> Crashed: you mean too short?
<oblivion> anyone know how to setup gutsy to host a website?
<Crashed> Yeah, that seems like it didn't take enough time.
<LukeLM> Crashed you have to commit the changes before it actually does it
<frank23> Crashed: I don't think linux can format in NTFS, the windows installer will have to do the formatig
<Crashed> I applied it, Luke. :P
<prince_jammys> Crashed: it does that stuff pretty fast, its the moving resizing that takes a long time
<frank23> fromating*
<Crashed> Alright cool. Thanks a lot guys.
<LukeLM> Crashed wait
<Crashed> Waiting.
<unagi> weird
<LukeLM> When you're reinstalling kubuntu don't do the auto create partitions or else you will have a 1.6GB swap again
<unagi> i accidently uninstalled pidgin and its still running
<LukeLM> Do a manual setup =) and choose how much you'd like
<Crashed> Manual partitions, with GParted. Alright. Good tip.
<Crashed> Anything else?
<unagi> LukeLM: what happens when you have more than one swap partition
<LukeLM> I guess that's all, good luck.
<Crashed> thanks.
<oblivion> anyone know how to setup gutsy to host a website?
<Crashed> To the world of windows! But not for long ;)
<unagi> !website
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about website - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> !lamp | oblivion
<ubotu> oblivion: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<unagi> !hosting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hosting - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unagi> LukeLM: ??
<LukeLM> unagi, What do you mean. you have two partitions/
<oblivion> i have done installed all of that but i dont know how to configure for DNS or zone files or anything
<unagi> i have 4 LukeLM
<oblivion> !dns
<ubotu> DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<ubuntu> damn
<LukeLM> 4 Swap partitions? that seems a bit overkill
<LukeLM> How many MB total?
<mefisto__> more than one swap partition is useless, isn't it?
<ubuntu> it haven't .ru keys by default
<BillGatesThe3rd> Which webbrowser is of choice?
<unagi> just under 3 gigs each
<prince_jammys> oblivion: probably not the right place for all that info -- i would try the apt-cache for a tutorial/ebook
<unagi> gparted only has a lock on one of them
<unagi> is that the one that is needed?
<jackster> hmm, KDE seems to have started making little noises when notification windows pop up and close, any idea how to stop them?
<prince_jammys> oblivion: also the ubuntu-server guide online
<unagi> LukeLM: sorry i didnt say ur name but did u see those?
<LukeLM> unagi,yeah. I'm trying to remember what you're trying to do
<prince_jammys> jackster somewhere in system-settings(or kcontrol).  if you have kcontrol, then search "notification"
<LukeLM> ugani What were you trying to do again?
<jackster> thanks prince_jammys
<prince_jammys> jackster: no prob, it was pretty vague but i know its in there
<jackster> actually no it doesn't seem to just be notifications, it seems to be every window when it's either opened or closed it makes a little noise
<jackster> like those old themes you could set in Windows 98 :-D
<jackster> it was fun 10 years ago, not so much now
<jackster> and it doesn't seem like you can change that from inside the Notifications area :(
<LukeL> Unagi?
<mefisto__> jackster: did you do the "turn off all sounds" thing?
<prince_jammys> jackster: i have the old kcontrol and it's under system notifications , event source:the kde window manager.   if you have the newer system-settings it should be in there
<ScorpKing> i'm trying to mount a nfs disk from a livecd with sudo mount -t nfs 192.168.1.1:/home/data /mnt/ but i get "wrong fs type or bad option". what am i doing wrong?
<king> can you help me with compiz please?
<mefisto__> ScorpKing: just a guess, maybe that last / after mnt ?
<ScorpKing> hmm.. could be
<neo> anyone knows how to install shu mod on azureus?
<ScorpKing> mefisto__: nope
<tertius> Hi guys
<tertius> i've install vncserver using apt-get for kubuntu
<tertius> how do i start it up and connect from windows to it
<jpatrick> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<neo> !shu mod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shu mod - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MrJigsaw> What app do you guys use to encrypt harddrives ?
<anon32> none
<anon32> do *you* want 5MB/s transfer rates? :-P
<mefisto__> ScorpKing: what about leaving out the -t nfs ?
<ScorpKing> mefisto__: no luck either. one sec
<zkyjoe> anyone who might have some time to help me with some kubuntuproblems please msg me
<ScorpKing> !ask | zkyjoe
<ubotu> zkyjoe: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Ayabara> anyone know how I can upgrade the intel wireless drivers on ubuntu? there seems to be a problem with the supplied drivers and my AG 4965 card
<zkyjoe> I'm experiencing that nethack loads when I start it, but won't start. I've tried to restart it about 200 times and reinstall it a few times. Anyone have any ideas how I can fix nethack?
<epsileth> !ksmserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksmserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lynoure> Ayabara: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/16768 seems to tell you...
<tertius> hi guys
<tertius> is there a apt-get for vmware server?
<tertius> GzWcCf666
<tertius> oops
<ScorpKing> tertius: yes
<Ayabara> Lynoure, thanks. I was actually on that link already. I started to install the deb from the bottom link, but it told me that it already had a newer one..
<ScorpKing> mefisto__: this is what i'm doing btw - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DDtoNFS ;)
<Lynoure> Ayabara: well, it also links to the driver download page...
<tertius> Ok ScotpKing....wat is the line for vmware?
<Lynoure> ...with FAQs and howtos
<tertius> sorry...its dark in here
<Ayabara> Lynoure, yep. trying that now
<ScorpKing> tertius: sudo apt-get install vmware-server
<BillGatesThe3rd> trying to install Opera.  It's a deb file and it keeps failing.  it's the first deb dile I've double clicked apart from trying Skype which had the same problem.  it says a file can't be found.  Is there a known problem with Pakage Installer for Kubuntu?
<tertius> ScorpKing
<tertius> E: Couldn't find package vmware-server
<ScorpKing> !find vmware-server
<ubotu> Package/file vmware-server does not exist in gutsy
<Lynoure> Possibly from the company site... it's not open source...
<ScorpKing> tertius: it sais Section: partner/misc
<jussi01> BillGatesThe3rd: Id suggest using the repos for both of those ( partner repo for opera, !medibuntu for skype)
<ScorpKing> Lynoure: the server is in the repos, not the player
<jussi01> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<ScorpKing> ah thanks jussi01 :D
<jussi01> :D
<level1_> hi, I have a raid 1 setup and mostly its worked okay except that on occassion (randomly) when it boots, I get an (initramfs) prompt.  If I reboot its fine, but any ideas on why it could happen?
<tertius> thx
<BillGatesThe3rd> jussi01: I get "poackage doesn't exisit error"  I don't understand !medibuntu
<tertius> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<BillGatesThe3rd> jussi01: I did the repo for skype.  but do you knwo for Opera?
<tertius> a
<tertius> cool
<level1_> is it possible if I change my kernel line in grub's menu.lst to set the root as one of the drives, as opposed to the raid 1 of both of them, would it be okay? root=/dev/md0 -> root=/dev/sda6
<level1_> that way its fine as long as sda is fine, and once it boots it should generate the raid device automatically
<BillGatesThe3rd> jussi01: found it "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner"  many thanks for your reply!
<jussi01> :)
<frinuxfr> hi
<jussi01> !medibuntu | BillGatesThe3rd:
<ubotu> BillGatesThe3rd:: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<frinuxfr> do you know how to export a SVG (created with inkscape) to a PDF file ?
<unagi> LukeL: u still here?
<mefisto__> frinuxfr: just print it with the pdf file printer
<BillGatesThe3rd> jussi01: thx
<unagi> am i suppose to have 4 swap partitions?
<unagi> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<ScorpKing> mefisto__: i'm done. thanks for the suggestions :)
<epsileth> just restarted kubuntu 7.10 after an update and am now getting "could not start ksmserver, check your installation" after logging in, any thoughts?
<Agent_bob> electrical storm got my last modem.   i'm down to a 14.4k 8bit isa card.      any good source for internal modems that will work with linux (i.e. real modems) ?
<ScorpKing> Agent_bob: check out linmodems.org (i think)
<frinuxfr> mefisto__> I cannot, it doesn't use the basic interface to print, so that I cannot choose the printer
<Agent_bob> to find hardware ?    ok...
<acemo> is there any kde alternative for Avant Window Navigator?
<ScorpKing> !hardware | Agent_bob
<ubotu> Agent_bob: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Agent_bob> ScorpKing heh.  ;/
<ScorpKing> :)
<dZen|n|> can somebody help me, I have no sound.
<Lynoure> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Agent_bob> dZen|n| cat /proc/asound/cards
<dZen|n|> 0 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia
<dZen|n|>                       HDA NVidia at 0xfe024000 irq 2
<Agent_bob> !hda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ScorpKing> hmm.. what happened to that factoid?
<Agent_bob> !hdaintel
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<dZen|n|> its weard, I had sound for couple of days ago. Then I got some updates and now it's not working :(
<Agent_bob> dZen|n| ^
<crookshanks> links everywhere!
<jussi01> dZen|n|: likely it was the kernel updates we had
<ubuntu> hi everyone :P
<dZen|n|> yes I had a kernel update last night
<BillGatesThe3rd> is there any easy way to get a trash bin on the desktop?
<BillGatesThe3rd> the widget version is ueless.  I want to quickly empty the can
<mefisto__> frinuxfr: you could convert it to png, then open in gwenview or some other kde app, then print to pdf
<slow-motion> n8
<mefisto__> BillGatesThe3rd: right-click on desktop, create new, link to location (URL), then put in "trash:/" for the location and name it whatever you want
<Agent_bob> the linmodems.org site is all about kernel 2.2 and some 2.4 stuff which means it's about 4 years out of date  (at least)     and neither of the links you have pointed me to have anything on locating hardware (probably recycled) that will work.  i already know how to find out if a specific card will work or not.  if that was the intent of the links you posted.       so    no help ?
<acemo> is there any kde alternative for Avant Window Navigator?
<BillGatesThe3rd> mefisto__: ty.  made.  only prob is it doesn't highlight tha thte trash can be emptied, even though the context is there greyed out.
<jussi01> acemo: avant window navigator?
<ScorpKing> Agent_bob: you will have to ask around then. try in #linux and #ubuntu as well
<Agent_bob> k
<unagi> if i have 4 swap partitions can i remove 3 of them?
<nosrednaekim> yes
<ScorpKing> unagi: yes
<unagi> how do i know which ones to remove
<mefisto__> BillGatesThe3rd: do you have anything in trash? delete something and try again
<nosrednaekim> unagi » remove any of them...
<unagi> linux will use whatever is left?
<BillGatesThe3rd> mefisto__:  deleted a txt file and still doesn't allow delete from mouse menu
<BillGatesThe3rd> brb have to restart.  sound sys died.
<acemo> jussi01: http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/9992/avantdockyh1.png heres a picture of it.. its basicly a launcher bar with active programs listed in it and basicly would be a full replacement for the bar at the bottom of kde
<Agent_bob> unagi sudo swapoff -a   remove the ones you want and   sudo swapon -a   what ever is left will be used.
<unagi> thank you
<jussi01> acemo: no, I know what it is. I was just saying it works perfectly in kubuntu also
 * Agent_bob did swapoff -a and removed them all.....
<acemo> jussi01: it does? i saw this on a site... Cons:  - KDE icons looks unclear.
<jussi01> acemo: works perfectly for me here
<acemo> jussi01: alright ill try it then thanks :)
<jussi01> :)
<nosrednaekim> AWN?
<jussi01> nosrednaekim: yeah
<sourcemaker> !vmware-server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmware-server - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sourcemaker> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<nosrednaekim> too GNOMISH for me, and besides doesn't support kwin4 compositing
<unagi> !kwin4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwin4 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unagi> !kwin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unagi> =/
<jussi01> !info kwin4
<ubotu> kwin4 (source: kdegames): Connect Four clone for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 176 kB, installed size 612 kB
<jussi01> !botabuse | unagi
<ubotu> unagi: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<mefisto__> desktops are getting far too pretty, imho
<nosrednaekim> lol,not that kwin4
<MrJigsaw> In order to make a DVD Drive work, do i have to mount it or ?
<nosrednaekim> MrJigsaw » yes
<nosrednaekim> MrJigsaw » unless you mean for burning.
<MrJigsaw> its for burning :-)
<nosrednaekim> yeah, then just pop i the dvd and run k3b
<MrJigsaw> Okay, cool, thanks.
<Agent_bob> popeye the dvd ?
<Agent_bob> oh pop in the dvd   sorry.
<prince_jammys> Agent_bob: yeah the one with Robin Williams
<Agent_bob> wasn't much of a movie was it
<mefisto__> it was definitely a low point in his career
<Agent_bob> only high point in the whole thing was "you can't inheiret a pipe!"     ug yug yug yug....
<Agent_bob> !ot | me
<ubotu> me: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<_Angelus_> guys, isnt kmenu being updated automatic in kde4 when i install new applications?
<Agent_bob> kbuildsycoco something or other --update
<Agent_bob> for a manual update ^    but yes it's supposed to automatic update.
<certainful> hey folks
<mefisto__> unagi: where those extra swap partitions on separate physical disks?
<mefisto__> *were
<unagi> no
<unagi> i just deleted them
<unagi> hopefully when i restart i can resize my kubuntu partition to use it
<certainful> ne1 wanna help a clueless newb?
<mefisto__> just wondering how they got there
<unagi> multiple ubuntu installs im sure
<prince_jammys> !anyone | certainful
<ubotu> certainful: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mefisto__> also wondering if you can have more than one swap partition on separate disks to get faster read/write to swap
<sourcemaker> can someone help me? I am fighting with vmware-server since 2 days... without success... :-) Module vmnet is not loaded.  Please verify that it is loaded before
<certainful> right sorry...I've got a wheel barrow full of dumb questions but I'll start with the least of 'em.... I got a how to on installing zd1211 and it says:
<certainful> I need to install linux-source-2.6.15 on dapper
<certainful> but I can't find that package.
<MrJigsaw> Ive heard that its possible to use konsole as FTP program, how do i do that ?
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: man ftp
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: you type ftp and then have to use ftp commands
<mefisto__> MrJigsaw: konqueror is easy too if you want gui
<MrJigsaw> i would like to learn how to use the terminal :>
<mefisto__> good for you MrJigsaw!
<certainful> can ne1 help me setup my zd1211 chipset on dapper?
<MrJigsaw> So its: ftp://<myftpdomain>@<username>:<password>/ or ?
<certainful> point me in a good direction?
<Aiden> lol
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: yeah a gui is definitely easier: most web browsers (for downloading) or an ftp client like kftpgrabber. But yeah you can do it from term -- the  commands are similar to unix commands (some are the same, eg. ls)
<MrJigsaw> Sure gui is allways easier :).. but i liked flashfxp for windows, and i cant find another linux client that i like. so id rather use the terminal
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: don't remember .. you need to read a tutorial or see an example of an ftp session
<MrJigsaw> im googling as we speak :)
<ScorpKing> MrJigsaw: ftp://yourname@server/ and it should ask for the passwd
<MrJigsaw> invalid command
<mefisto__> MrJigsaw: did you find this -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=629996
<prince_jammys> ScorpKing: he's doing it from command line, not browser
<ScorpKing> prince_jammys: ah ok
<dZen|n|> !hda-intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda-intel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ScorpKing> MrJigsaw: also look at 'man ftp'
<dZen|n|> sound still not working
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: first you type "ftp" .. you get a prompt, and then you have to read up on all the commands. you can also type "help" at the prompt for a list of commands.  But seeing an example is the best thing.
<dZen|n|> I installed new alsa sriver :8
<dZen|n|> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<MrJigsaw> prince_jammys: i cant find any examples at google. nor a guider or anything :)
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: http://www.cs.colostate.edu/helpdocs/ftp.html
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: with example at the bottom
<MrJigsaw> Thanks
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: once you get past the logging in part, browsing and downloading is easy in ftp.  browsing is pretty much like browsing in your computer (cd,ls,etc) -- and there's always the command "help".  One thing that can be annoying is the whole passive/active mode, which you have to read up on
<arcticpenguin380> does journalling protect aginst everything?
<aharoon> hi iwant to disaple compiz fusion i use command kwin --replace it says finished paRSING the config file and it stop to responce  if i closed the conslole window every opend window disappear its titlebar then the pc hung
<MrJigsaw> So right now im all about remembering the password for the FTP :P
<MrJigsaw> Think ill wait with that till i get more keen on linux
<dZen|n|> !hda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MrJigsaw> Im not even understanding how to open folders using terminal ;|
<acemo> MrJigsaw: cd <foldername>
<MrJigsaw> i wont it to open as a folder on desktop
<acemo> ahh
<acemo> konqueror <foldername>
<Attila> hi guys
<MrJigsaw> konqueror is a browser right ?
<acemo> konqueror is a browser and filebrowser
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: then learn that first ... don't mess with command line ftp right now.  learn how to browse files on your machine
<Attilone> browser & file manager
<aharoon>  hi iwant to disaple compiz fusion i use command kwin --replace it says finished paRSING the config file and it stop to responce  if i closed the conslole window every opend window disappear its titlebar then the pc hung
<MrJigsaw> Well.
<mefisto__> MrJigsaw: it's also a file viewer (text, images, video, etc)
<BluesKaj> MrJigsaw, try system menu "home folder" instead of trying in the konsole
<MrJigsaw> i want it to open like when i have a folder at desktop :-)
<MrJigsaw> Since i cant like press somewhere and open the root :(
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: konqueror is a beast that does a lot of things - mainly web browsing and file browsing
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: not sure what you mean
<MrJigsaw> i have to open home folder and use go -> up 2 times to end op in root folder
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: when you open konqueror, click on the house icon and you'll be in your home folder. from there you can move up all the way up to root and browse your whole filesystem
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: right
<MrJigsaw> I dont like konqueror
<MrJigsaw> :D
<Attilone> MrJigsaw: -.-
<Attilone> it's awesome
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: you can also just type / and you'll be in root
<mefisto__> MrJigsaw: press F9 and you'll get a sidebar (if it's not already visible)
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: type / in the konq box
<MrJigsaw> konq box.. whats that now?
<Attilone> what client do you use for irc guys^
<Attilone> ?
<MrJigsaw> kvirc
<Attilone> ok
<brenda003> how can i install the patch program w/o a CD?
<SlimeyPete> you shouldn't need a CD to install Linux programs
<SlimeyPete> is adept/apt asking you for a CD?
<brenda003> SlimeyPete, yes
<brenda003> sudo apt-get install patch leads to "Media change: please insert the disc labeled 'Kubuntu etc etc
<SlimeyPete> OK. Are you on Gutsy 32bit? If so, download this : http://www.scruffbag.net/sources.list
<MrJigsaw> Would it be possible to ass a folder down in system menu ?
<MrJigsaw> ass=add
<Attilone> lol
<brenda003> SlimeyPete, ahh thanks
<SlimeyPete> brenda003: if you put that in /etc/apt/ and then do an apt-get update it should work without a CD :)
<mefisto__> MrJigsaw: you mean system menu in k menu?
<Attilone> MrJigsaw: don't know if you can do that but you can add an applet to do the same thing
<MrJigsaw> no.. system menu in the task-bar
<brenda003> SlimeyPete, thanks, makes sense! new at this apt-get stuff
<SlimeyPete> you'll learn to love it :) and hate it when it breaks ;)
<SlimeyPete> (but it doesn't break often)
<Attilone> the applet's name is "quick file Browser"
<MrJigsaw> What is that applet called Attilone?
<brenda003> yeah i love it so far
<MrJigsaw> okay
<MrJigsaw> Lol :P
<MrJigsaw> Attilone: its not quite anything like the folders in system menu ;)
<Attilone> yes
<mefisto__> MrJigsaw: there's also bookmarks menu, which you can edit to point to directories, url's, etc
<Attilone> but you can choose the starting directory
<bassem> Hi , how do i install KDE4.0.1 on kubuntu 7.10
<MrJigsaw> ALl right.. anyway im using dual-view, is there someway to stop kubuntu starting EVERYTHING right in the midle og the both screens?
<Attilone> you mean dual monitor?
<sourcemaker> how can I compile the vmware-server kernel module?
<prince_jammys> i think he means split view in konq
<MrJigsaw> I mean dual moniter, dual-view, twin-view.. whatever you wanna call it :)
<Attilone> -.-
<Attilone> sorry I have no idea, never tried dual monitor
<Attilone> but it should be awesome :D
<MrJigsaw> It is.. when its working problably :>
<mefisto__> wish I could get my tvout to work in kubuntu
<bassem> Hi , how do i install KDE4.0.1 on kubuntu 7.10
<Tm_T> !kde4 | bassem
<ubotu> bassem: KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<MrJigsaw> Is there any music player for linux thats more like winamp than amarok? it apprently cant handle all my music it laggs constantly
<Tm_T> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<Tm_T> hmm, not that
<Attilone> xmms
<Tm_T> !music
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about music - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> bah!
<Attilone> xmms is a winamp clone
<Tm_T> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Attilone> very lightweight
<Tm_T> meh
<MrJigsaw> xmms hasent got any libery :(
<Tm_T> Attilone: and very unmaintained
<SlimeyPete> xmms is...old
<SlimeyPete> very old
<Tm_T> dead
<Attilone> old?
<Attilone> it works just fine
<Attilone> and xmms 2.0 is coming soon
<Attilone> so it's not dead
<MrJigsaw> but its not possible to get a libary in it, right ?
<mefisto__> resurrection!
<Attilone> what you mean with library?
<Attilone> a playlist?
<MrJigsaw> Nope
<Attilone> collection?
<MrJigsaw> a libary where i put all my music
<MrJigsaw> and then i can scroll, search and stuff in it. and add numbers to a playlist..
<Attilone> well amarok works better for that
<MrJigsaw> Nope
<MrJigsaw> Amarok SUCKS at this allso
<Attilone> ???
<Attilone> why?
<MrJigsaw> I have to wait 10 minutes from when i load a song till its possible to use the app again
<MrJigsaw> 10 or more.. right now im on 18 minute of waiting time since i loaded the last song..
 * BluesKaj looks for liberry , libary ...oh it's library ...well what do you know :)
<Attilone> ?
<Attilone> what kind of machine do you use?
<MrJigsaw> Im using a AMd 4200 x2 and 4Gb of ram
<mefisto__> MrJigsaw: it might be busy creating/updating the database of your music
<Attilone> lol
<MrJigsaw> mefisto__: its been doing it for 2 days now ?
<MrJigsaw> I thinks its because its just not made for more than 10 tracks ;)
<Attilone> lol I have  a AMD 2600+ 256 RAM and it works fine
<mefisto__> doing what? creating the database?
<Attilone> what????
<MrJigsaw> mefisto__: its been lagging for 2 days :)
<MrJigsaw> Attilone: and how many numbers ?
<MrJigsaw> numbers/tracks
<Attilone> now maybe 40 tracks on the playlist
<Attilone> severl thousand on the collection
<Attilone> *several
<Attilone> and my machine is very old...
<MrJigsaw> I try adding 49K song to collections and its laggy as in hell :-)
<mefisto__> MrJigsaw: also, it might be having problems creating the database if your filenames have odd characters, or incorrectly encoded/corrupted files
<Attilone> 49000? xD xD
<MrJigsaw> Yes. 49000 ~ 49k
<MrJigsaw> well mefisto__... Dosent help me at all, just confirms that i need another client for music :)
<Attilone> I think I found a solution to add entries to the system menu applet
<Attilone> I have to logout to find if it's works
<Attilone> see you soon
<MrJigsaw> So theres only xmms and amarok for linux ?
<Attilone> oh yes
<Attilone> it worked
<sourcemaker> how can I install virtualbox? FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found.
<SlimeyPete> sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<SlimeyPete> ^^ worked for me...
<Attilone> MrJigsaw: are you still interested in adding directories to system menu?
<SlimeyPete> if you've just installed it you may need to modprobe or reboot
<mefisto__> Attilone: I'm curious about it
<MrJigsaw> Yes Attilone
<Attilone> it need some workaround xD
<_Angelus_> guys . why dont i have an administrator button in the systemsettings of kde4.0.1?
<Attilone> just create a directory in .kde/share/apps/ named "systemview"
<Attilone> then copy the file "media.desktop" in it
<Attilone> open the file in the text editor and edit "Name" and "Path"
<tertius> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Attilone> Path is the location in the file system
<Attilone> and name the name it will appear in the applet
<Attilone> once you done this just logout and login again, it worked for me
<mefisto__> Attilone: how did you know the dir should be systemview? did it already exist?
<Attilone> mefisto__: no it doesn't exist
<Attilone> mefisto__: you have to create it
<ibou> does someone know where can i find a config file for the quicklaunch menu on the right of the k menu ?
<mefisto__> so how did you figure out it's systemview?
<Attilone> just did some  search :D
<mefisto__> ahh, /usr/share/apps/systemview
<TuXman> !purekde
<ubotu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<TuXman> lolz i use this bot whenever i need help
<Attilone> I don't want to remove gnome packages anyway -.-
<Attilone> Random Fortune: ...[Linux's] capacity to talk via any medium except smoke signals. 	-- Dr. Greg Wettstein, Roger Maris Cancer Center
<Attilone> Random Fortune: > Linux is not user-friendly.  It _is_ user-friendly. It is not ignorant-friendly and idiot-friendly. 	-- Seen somewhere on the net
<Attilone> anybody there?
<Daisuke_Ido> MrJigsaw: there's a whole lot more than just amarok and xmms
<Daisuke_Ido> exaile and rhythmbox are gtk+ apps
<Daisuke_Ido> audacious is the successor to xmms
<Attilone> I love xmms, it's just so lightweight
<Daisuke_Ido> noatun and juk
<Daisuke_Ido> Attilone: i would have to recommend audacious then
<Daisuke_Ido> updated code base
<tertius> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Attilone> audacious is a fork of a fork of xmms
<MrJigsaw> Daisuke_Ido: any you can recomend ?
<Daisuke_Ido> Attilone: and gets a lot more attention than xmms.
<ibou> does someone know where can i find a config file for the quicklaunch menu on the right of the k menu ?
<Daisuke_Ido> MrJigsaw: i'm an amarok devotee even though i'm not using kde
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: amarok is lagging probably because it's indexing the collection you just added
<MrJigsaw> amarok keeps freezing here..
<Attilone> xmms2 has been released
<Attilone> I have to try it
<Daisuke_Ido> ibou: what can't you config via the right-click config menu?
<MrJigsaw> prince_jammys: for 2 days ?
<Daisuke_Ido> MrJigsaw: how big's the collection?
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: xmms is nice, like winamp
<Attilone> ibou do you mean adding new directories?
<MrJigsaw> 49000 songs
<MrJigsaw> prince_jammys: but without a library
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: ok 2 days is a bit long
<Daisuke_Ido> then you aren't going to be able to use sqlite
<ibou> Daisuke_Ido: i have an icon taht i can't erase which says me "wrong url"
<Daisuke_Ido> you are going to have to set up mysql
<Attilone> have you tried to split the search MrJigsaw?
<MrJigsaw> split what search ?
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: try xmms, or one of the new forks of xmms
<Attilone> I mean the scanning
<MrJigsaw> i did try xmms
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: if you like winamp,you'll like xmms
<MrJigsaw> but it hasent got a library
<Daisuke_Ido> prince_jammys: those provide no media collection functionality
<Daisuke_Ido> MrJigsaw: you might want to give exaile a look
<Attilone> xmms2 seems to provide media collection
<ibou> Attilone: i want to delete a buggy icon
<Daisuke_Ido> i can guarantee it's not up to the standards of amarok.
<MrJigsaw> Im installing Daisuke_Ido, taking a look thanks.
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: i only know the names of others, but havent tried: banshee, rhythmbox(gnome), noatun
<DigiDaemon> I need a refresher, using ATI on my laptop, I have kept updated and all, yet 3d accel is failing now.  I reinstalled the restricted drivers and still nothing it just resets X when I try to run anything requiring 3d.  Any suggestions?
<Attilone> ibou: just right click and then remove applet?
<Daisuke_Ido> DigiDaemon: don't get ati next time
<Daisuke_Ido> :)
<DigiDaemon> Agreed
<Daisuke_Ido> better off leaving banshee and noatun alone
<Daisuke_Ido> rhythmbox isn't bad
<MrJigsaw> Daisuke_Ido: i think Exaile was just was i were looking for.. :-) Thanks
<ibou> Attilone: doesn't work ...
<nosrednaekim> DigiDaemon » do you have composite disabled in your xorg.conf
<Daisuke_Ido> exaile's a bit better
<nosrednaekim> exail's not bad
<MrJigsaw> or meaby not..
<DigiDaemon> nos: not even listed
<MrJigsaw> dno really.. i would like something like winamp.. maeby im just going to have to wine winamp ;|
<Attilone> ibou: what applet is not working?
<Attilone> try xmms2 dude I'm going to try it now
<nosrednaekim> DigiDaemon » you need this fix http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.felipe-alfaro.org%2Fblog%2F2006%2F09%2F06%2Fubuntu-edgy-ati-fglrx-dri-3d-acceleration-and-xorg-composite-extension%2F&ei=mHCzR6qIApTKgALi-6y9Bg&usg=AFQjCNEoH2kLI_mJNSHN_wrIYkrYzZMixQ&sig2=jQvgXtUYLoMVI5DogxXQrQ
<Attilone> take a look to their website
<nosrednaekim> eh... stupiod google redirect
<MrJigsaw> Attilone: link ?
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: i hear winamp works fine with wine -- but you should try the others -- there's so many
<Attilone> MrJigsaw: http://wiki.xmms2.xmms.se/index.php/Main_Page
<MrJigsaw> im trying exaile as last prince_jammys, then im gonna have to consider wine or going back to windows
<ibou> Attilone: i don't know the icon is white
<Attilone> ibou: right click on the icon and tell me what's the name
<Daisuke_Ido> MrJigsaw: once more
<Daisuke_Ido> set up mysql
<Daisuke_Ido> get it working with amarok
<Daisuke_Ido> problem solved
<MrJigsaw> its hard.. i just looked at a guide..
<Daisuke_Ido> it's hard?
<Daisuke_Ido> it's not hard
<Daisuke_Ido> it's very easy
<MrJigsaw> Ye.. dident even understand first step :)
<MrJigsaw> Im new to linux
<DigiDaemon> nos: applied brb
<ibou> Attilone: i can't see the name of the icons in the quicklaunch menu by right-clicking (right to the k menu)
<Daisuke_Ido> so was i when i set it up
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: when did you switch to linux?
<MrJigsaw> 2 days ago :)
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: yeah, so don't give up, it's a lot to take in all in one shot
<Daisuke_Ido> i'll walk you through the setup process
<Attilone> ibou: I can't understand the problem
<ibou> Attilone: thanks anyway
<Daisuke_Ido> ibou: is everything on your panel locked?
<ibou> Attilone: Attilone i think it's because i can't say it precisely in english
<Daisuke_Ido> right-click an empty space on the panel and unlock
<ibou> Daisuke_Ido: no it's just a little problem
<Attilone> ibou: where you from maybe I can talk tour language
<Attilone> *your
<ibou> i have to go anyway
<ibou> bye
<Attilone> mmhhhhh xmms2 seems to be pretty good for what I can see
<Attilone> I'm gonna install it :D
<DigiDaemon> nos: I applied the fix and it didn't solve the problem
<nosrednaekim> DigiDaemon » ok, what card do you have?
<vinolencia> howdy all; i have a question on VLC and its web interface: im getting a 404 error when i try to connect to VLC through HTTP; and when i boot VLC through the cmd prompt it gives me a series of main and http interface errors
<vinolencia> (the web interface worked well for several months, then recently just stopped for an unknown reason)
<DigiDaemon> ATI xpress 200M
<blazinfire> hey i need some help... i'm new with ubuntu and all that. i kinda would like to know the basic's of what needs done in order to keep the pc maintained and everything
<nosrednaekim> DigiDaemon » oh... yech.... those the worst.
<blazinfire> is it nessasaily a good thing to update everything in the update manager?
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj » hey you around?
<Daisuke_Ido> blazinfire: why wouldn't it be?
<Daisuke_Ido> especially if they're security or distribution updates
<DigiDaemon> nos: yeah I had it going good fo a while then this, right after I upgraded my kernel
<nosrednaekim> vinolencia » #vlc
<blazinfire> well its always a good thing.. but my self i always stayed away from windows updates when running windows lol
<nosrednaekim> blazinfire » not much really, applyupdates occasionally.
<blazinfire> but i see ur point.. most of the updates are for security. and they wouldn't be junk like what microsoft would have lol
<blazinfire> well i just got the kubuntu 7.10 discs the other day installed it. there's like 169 updates lol
<Daisuke_Ido> blazinfire: that's because updates are being released constantly, not just a pack a month that may or may not break everything
<nosrednaekim> blazinfire » ussually updates don't break stuff, and when they do (kernels) its fairly easy to revert back to the old one
<Attilone> it's a good idea to wait some days before applying updates to the kernel
<DigiDaemon> yeah tell me about it LOL
<Attilone> :D
<Attilone> XD
<MrJigsaw> :>
<DigiDaemon> nos: should there be a composite "0" line under extensions?
<MrJigsaw> Funny.. i thought only quakenet got netsplits
<blazinfire> yea thats understandable
<nosrednaekim> DigiDaemon » yes
<blazinfire> another good question is.... i'm not running off a network or anything.. should i find a good firewall for the machine?
<Attilone> generally ubuntu needs to update a couple of times in a month
<DigiDaemon> I am going to try to revert to my old xorg.conf and see what happens
<Attilone> the firewall is already present
<nosrednaekim> blazinfire » yeah, grab guardog or firestarter
<Attilone> iptables should be already installed
<DigiDaemon> brb
<nosrednaekim> blazinfire » not totally neccesary since all ports are automatically blocked, but a good idea none-the-less
<blazinfire> which would u perfer. guardog or firestart. personally i was looking at firestarter my self
<nosrednaekim> blazinfire » I don't use either, so, whatever you like best
<Attilone> I don't use any of them as well
<blazinfire> well is there anything else i should know to get things runnin correctly and such?
<blazinfire> but those are the two main concerns i had
<nosrednaekim> blazinfire » not really...
<DigiDaemon> nos: and I am just made of fail tonight
<nosrednaekim> DigiDaemon » could you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<DigiDaemon> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<blazinfire> well thanx alot i'm gonna get some work done lol
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, I'm here now :)
<patti_> hey peeps, anyone know how to get amarok to burn m4a files?  Ive gotten it working once, just dont remember how it was done...
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj » hey DigiDaemon here has the same ATI chipset as you and is having some problems
<nosrednaekim> !info linux-image-generic
<_Angelus_> guys why aint i having the administrator button in kde4  in system settings?
<ubotu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.22.14.21 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
<DigiDaemon> nos: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55926/
<BluesKaj> ok DigiDaemon , what's nor working for you ?
<BluesKaj> not
<DigiDaemon> Blue: OGL / 3D
<DigiDaemon> Blue: happened after the recent kernel update
<nosrednaekim> DigiDaemon » that file is all screwed up...
<WeedGrinch> Gparted Live CD wont work, once it loads the first selection screen, and I select an option, it doesnt do anything.  Any suggestions?
<DigiDaemon> nos: that is how it is after reinstalling restricted
<BluesKaj> ok DigiDaemon , what fglrx driver , the restricted one in system settings/advanced ?
<DigiDaemon> Blue: yup
<BluesKaj> ok DigiDaemon , which drivewr were you using before that ?
<patti_> sorry, ask this properly this time...  anyone know how to get k3b to burn m4a files?
<DigiDaemon> Blue: same one
<BluesKaj> you're trying for 3d and dri ?
<DigiDaemon> just trying to do a little gaming with wine honestly, but the OGL fails now
<wimpies> Hi all, I have this k3b that says that I have no space on device but this is not the case ... ideas ?
<nosrednaekim> DigiDaemon » try this config out... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55927/
<nosrednaekim> DigiDaemon » its mine, our setups are pretty similar.
<DigiDaemon> brb tell ya how it goes
<BluesKaj> DigiDaemon, you may need to turn on video overlay ...add this to your xorg file under the "device" : Option          "VideoOverlay" "on"
<_FReeZ> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/mem will free up your RAM and speed up your running system, execute it before any memory-hungy program and benchmark how many times faster it runs
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj » yeah, I gotta remember to put that in mine
<BluesKaj> bummer..no patience
<BluesKaj> despite what he thinks this might help too : Option          "OpenGLOverlay" "off"
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, it works for some not too demanding internet games I've tried
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, is  DigiDaemon running 2 heads?
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj » seems its a laptop.
<nosrednaekim> (I hope not)
<nosrednaekim> he's not coming back though... uhh oh
<BluesKaj> well it could be cuz the X200M : the M is for mobility
<nosrednaekim> right.
<BluesKaj> my desktop uses the X00G
<BluesKaj> X200G
<BluesKaj> but I'm seriously considering upping my RAM and and a new graphics pci in the near future...as soon as the spring clearances start :)
<nosrednaekim> they still make PCI gfx cards?
<BluesKaj> i hope so
<nosrednaekim> I thought it was a PCI-e and AGP game now.
<BluesKaj> well, I do have one empty AGP slot
<DigiDaemon> nos: failed
<DigiDaemon> could it be the restricted drivers themselves?
<nosrednaekim> DigiDaemon » didn't work at all?
<DigiDaemon> nos: nope
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj » yeah, you can still pick up a low-end nvidia agp
<Cicero_123> hello room
<nosrednaekim> Sorry, I have to go eat.... I think BluesKaj will help you DigiDaemon➜
<Cicero_123> bon appetite, norsrednaekim
<DigiDaemon> ty 8)
<Cicero_123> i turned the screen saver on, but it deosnt engage, what should i do?
<BluesKaj> DigiDaemon, did you save your old Xorgfile
<DigiDaemon> Blue: yup and it failed too
<BluesKaj> DigiDaemon, you're on a laptop , right ?
<DigiDaemon> Blue: unfortunatly yes
<BluesKaj> DigiDaemon, I'm on a desktop , but a similar grfx card the X200G...I'll post my xorg file but you'll need to make some changes in order to use it.
<DigiDaemon> sounds like a plan
<BluesKaj> ok, hang on
<DigiDaemon> Blue: I appreciate the help, what's bad is it was working earlier, and with laptops you can't just change the graphics
<BluesKaj> yes DigiDaemon I do understand but what I'd like you to do is add these  lines to the "device section in yours , rather than copy my whole file and then edit. : Option          "VideoOverlay" "on"   ,then add this one below it :Option          "OpenGLOverlay" "off"
<DigiDaemon> Blue: done, anythign else?
<_Angelus_> guys does someone know why suspend to ram isn't working on kde4.0.1?
<nosredna_ekim> _Angelus_ » I don't think its calling the right program or something....
<_Angelus_> nosredna_ekim: this porblem started when i changed to 64bit...
<BluesKaj> DigiDaemon, are hooking your laptop up to a larger monitor sometimes ?
<_Angelus_> i dunno if its an issue with kde4 or with kubuntu
<DigiDaemon> nope
<DigiDaemon> Blue: It's my "work" laptop
<nosredna_ekim> _Angelus_ » you changed to 64 bit when you changed to kde4
<_Angelus_> no
<Dr_willis> i belive theres some powersaving issues with the 64bit distros still..
<_Angelus_> but when i used kde4 on 32bit,  i didnt try suspend to ram
<_Angelus_> but on kde 3 on 32bit it worked fine
<BluesKaj> well DigiDaemon , try a relogin to see whether the new cmnds work
 * DigiDaemon says pray for me
 * BluesKaj prays 
<miladen> Hey does any1 know what those shoes are called where weels can pop out under them? Used by dude in Employee of the month
<Dr_willis> Wheelies - ive seen as one brand
<Dr_willis> one of those ideas that pops up about every 10 years it seems.. :)
 * user__ reinvents the hulahoop
<MrJigsaw> Should i download one of these aMSN's for kubuntu: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=amsn&searchon=names&version=all&release=all&exact=1 ???
<nosredna_ekim> MrJigsaw » why not get it right from the repositories?
<BluesKaj> uhoh , think DigiDaemon has trouble
<nosredna_ekim> ya.... he knows how to get it back...
<MrJigsaw> nosredna_ekim: because its an VERY old one in the repos
<BluesKaj> nosredna_ekim, did you give DigiDaemon the command to get into xorg.conf to edit it if he can't get back ?
<BluesKaj> from the TTY
<nosredna_ekim> BluesKaj » no.... but last time I gave him a faulty one, he fixed it...
<BluesKaj> I just gave him those 2 lines , they shouldn't break X
<MrJigsaw> So noone can tell me if i can use one of the aMSN in thje link ? :/
<nosredna_ekim> MrJigsaw » probably.
<MrJigsaw> So Feisty or Gutsy ? Im using kubuntu 7.10
<Dragnslcr> 7.10 is Gutsy
<BluesKaj> yeah, MrJigsaw, lsb_release -a in the terminal will tell you
<nareshov> ooh
<nareshov> Bleach 160 is out :P
<MrJigsaw> THanks BluesKaj..
<BluesKaj> np
<MrJigsaw> jmm..
<MrJigsaw> how do i run a .package? :S
<MrJigsaw> amsn-0.97-1.tcl84.x86.package
<MrJigsaw> i tried dpkg -i
<nareshov> sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<nareshov> or just click on it :D
<oloughlin75> Is there a way to list all of you artists or songs or cds in amarok using mysql? To copy/paste or make a text file of the output?
#kubuntu 2008-02-14
<tcm> MrJigsaw: try 'chmod +x amsn-0.97-1.tcl84.x86.package && ./amsn-0.97-1.tcl84.x86.package
<nareshov> oloughlin75: there should be some script out there
<MrJigsaw> nareshov: when i click on it it opens with vlc
<BluesKaj> actaully kopete runs msn very well...better than amsn in my experience
<MrJigsaw> everything does for me :S
<nareshov> :D
<nosredna_ekim> .package? what is THAT?
<nareshov> man! what a combo - MSN, TK, PACKAGE ~_~
<MrJigsaw> chmod: cannot access `amsn-0.97-1.tcl84.x86.package': No such file or directory <- i get that tcm...
<tcm> sudo chmod?
<DigiDaemon> Blue: nothing, I think I am just going to get the ATI site binaries and reinstall them and hope they work
<MrJigsaw> tcm same error
<BluesKaj> DigiDaemon, bummer ...sorry it din't work for you :(
<BluesKaj> I don't like fooling with other ppl's xorg.config files ...it's too risky
<DigiDaemon> Blue: I understand, but it's it's really broke then install the site binaries and get them right should fix it
<miladen> id there a good place to load up on repositories?
<subtrnl> NickPresta➜ u around
<MrJigsaw> hmm..
<MrJigsaw> Why wont that stupid .package thing work
<BluesKaj> wel, my experience with the prprietary drivers on gutsy with the X200 card isn't very good ...but it may work for what you need
<nosredna_ekim> miladen » make your own repo?
<miladen> hehe yea but i dont have any packages to share :)
<miladen> holy s**t its valentines day :D
<nosredna_ekim> !PPA
<ubotu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<miladen> ubotu i dont understand that
<miladen> oh :P
<tcm> MrJigsaw: why dont you install it with apt?
<BluesKaj> ubotu is a botscript
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a botscript - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MrJigsaw> Because its an very OLD version tcm.
<BluesKaj> :>)
<MrJigsaw> i dosent support my resulotion.. i see big pixels :|
<tcm> which version is the newest?
<Dr_willis> 'look at the size of the pixles on that one!' :)
<miladen> I have undestood it like this so far: repositiries are "ftps?" with loads of packages and the more i add the more packages i can get with my adept, right or wrong ?
<Dr_willis> miladen,  they are often ftp servers, yes. they can be using http server also.
<MrJigsaw> tcm 8.4 is the newest
<Dr_willis> more repos = more packages  :)
<miladen> Dr_willis then how do i get more of these?
<BluesKaj> miladen, to some degree yes , but some repos aren't as safe package wise as others
<Dr_willis> Theres dozens of unofficial ones. You should only add the ones you need.
<miladen> yeah ok but i dont have a lot of them, arent there a list of good ones that a lot of people have?
<Dr_willis> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is not available anymore, please use Software Sources (in your Applications / K menu) to configure your repositories. Do NOT enable "Proposed updates" unless you're willing to test possibly seriously flawed packages.
<nosredna_ekim> miladen » you really don't need many more than the ones provided, possibly the WINE repo and trevino's and medibuntu
<Dr_willis> Medibunt is a must setup. :)
<BluesKaj> bummer about source-o-matic
<miladen> yeah but i wanna find some webprogramming repos
<tcm> MrJigsaw: 8.4 is the Tcl version
<MrJigsaw> Its allso tcl version in repos :)
<tcm> MrJigsaw: apt-cache show amsn | grep Version gives: Version: 0.97RC1+dfsg-0ubuntu1
<nosredna_ekim> miladen » what do you mean web programming?
<oloughlin75> Is there a way to list the artists in mysql that amarok has in its database?
<tcm> there is nothing newer then 0.97
<miladen> php css mysql tools
<MrJigsaw> uhm
<MrJigsaw> pretty sure that is..
<MrJigsaw> ill contact the dudes at #amsn when they get online..
<miladen> nosredna_ekim php css mysql tools
<BluesKaj> MrJigsaw, try kopete , you may like it
<tcm> MrJigsaw: "What's the one feature you wanted to see the most in 0.97 that didn't make it ?" from the website
<MrJigsaw> Think ill stick to pidgin until i get amsn :-)
<MrJigsaw> eeh.. i dont get that tcm ?
<tcm> 0.97 is the newest release
<MrJigsaw> Well..
<tcm> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/amsn/amsn-0.97.tar.bz2  <--- link from there downloadsite
<MrJigsaw> I dont get that :)
<MrJigsaw> Its very sucky then..
<tcm> MrJigsaw: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/amsn/aMSN-0.97-windows-installer.exe <--- wininstaller
<tcm> MrJigsaw: first was the source code
<MrJigsaw> why would i need an .exe in linux ?
<MrJigsaw> Im not gonna wine a msn client.. id rather just use pidgin then :)
<FaiDillinGer> can someone please tell me what is a good virtualisation software for kubuntu 7.10 ?
<tcm> MrJigsaw: run "sudo apt-get install amsn" and you get the newest version. I'm just trying to show you that .97 is the newest
<MrJigsaw> I understand
<MrJigsaw> but i told you it look crappy and tells me that theyres updates but it cant exicute firefox
<MrJigsaw> And now im going to sleep... SLeep well when you reach that point..
<tcm> MrJigsaw: read this website http://packages.gentoo.org/package/net-im/amsn
<tcm> MrJigsaw: it is the rc1 in apt
<alfo_> 1
<nosredna_ekim> miladen » those are all in the standard repositories
<nosredna_ekim> FaiDillinGer » virtualbox
<miladen> not any useful packages such as a real php compiler instead of kate that has no live syntax check
<FaiDillinGer> nosredna_ekim: thx, already tried that one....
<nosredna_ekim> miladen » ewll, i'm sure its in the repositories,you just have to find the name
<nosredna_ekim> !search php
<ubotu> Found: latest kde, koffice, thunderbird, newton, flash-also*, amd64-#ubuntu-effects, sharedprinting, download-#kubuntu, kde4, lamp
<nosredna_ekim> meh
<Dragnslcr> PHP is an interpreted language. The package for the interpreter is php5
<Dragnslcr> If you're looking for an IDE other than Kate, KDevelop might have PHP support
<SlimeyPete> Quanta does PHP... but then Quanta uses Kate and bolts other stuff on around it
<Daisuke_Ido> i wouldn't call kate an ide...  more of a really good gui text editor with syntax highlighting -_-
<aharoon> i was using compiz fusion it was slow my pc and i coldnt disaple it so i removed everything related to it from synaptic how i could if everything work fine now?? i feel it still little slow
<NickPresta> SlimeyPete, Aptana. Check it out (search Google for link). It is top notch for web dev.
<nosredna_ekim> aharoon » did you remove xserver-xgl?
<aharoon> i dont know i browsed for compiz and removed everything contain compiz but i think xgl contain proplem how i check it?
<miladen> any rapidshare download managers in linux?
<nosredna_ekim> aharoon » "apt-cache policy xserver-xgl"
<val0> what's the command line to display your swap partion?
<nosredna_ekim> free-m ?
<nosredna_ekim> free -m
<val0> nosredna_ekim: cool
<val0> nosredna_ekim: thanks
<aharoon> xserver-xgl:
<aharoon>   Installed: (none)
<aharoon>   Candidate: 1:1.1.99.1~git20070727-0ubuntu3
<aharoon>   Version table:
<aharoon>      1:1.1.99.1~git20070727-0ubuntu3 0
<aharoon>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe Packages
<Daisuke_Ido> i'll be glad when that pointless kludge called xgl is dead.
<Picachoo> where can i get quality top famouse games that work in linux? or can be run fine with wine?
<aharoon> this what i get when i run the command u gave me
<Daisuke_Ido> Picachoo: the store.
<Daisuke_Ido> we don't assist in piracy, please don't ask about it again
<oloughlin75> !piracy
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<prince_jammys> Picachoo: compusa, circuitcity, that kind of place
<oloughlin75> I am amazed that I am only using 238mb of ram
<miladen> who are you saying that to? oloughlin75
<nosredna_ekim> aharoon » ok.. so its not installed
<oloughlin75> Picachoo➜
<ebenton> Did anyone else have problems with the Kernel system updates today?
<aharoon> ok then i have to install it is it need any configuration?
<nosredna_ekim> ebenton » not really, but there was an update to fix a dangerous security flaw
<ebenton> I can no longer get past the kdm login
<nosredna_ekim> ebenton » any errors?
<Picachoo> prince_jammys ok. any more. good ones?
<ebenton> nosredna: I've forgotten where to look to verify errors. Hints?
<aharoon> <nosredna_ekim> then i have to install it is it need any configuration? and could i know what is this for?
<miladen> i hate that every1 thinks just because your downloading something from rapidshare its illegal files
<miladen> im downloading a video tutorial for linux geeze!
<prince_jammys> miladen heh, thats cuz about 96% is illegal
<Ms-suse> i pirate all the time
<Ms-suse> the illegal stuff
<prince_jammys> i figured
<miladen> Ms-suse hah you go dude :D
<nosredna_ekim> ebenton » check in the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Ms-suse> in most countries around the world there are no such thinks as illegal downloads
<Ms-suse> thingsd
<Ms-suse> things
<nosredna_ekim> Ms-suse » then move there...lol
<miladen> nosredna_ekim american? :D
<Cicero_123> rehello room. 6 days of kubuntu/linux :)
<nosredna_ekim> ^_^
<nosredna_ekim> Cicero_123 » hey... congrats
<miladen> hehe move "there" like everywhere else is there :D
<BluesKaj> Ms-suse, this room doesn't encourage talk of illegal downloads ...we don't need that kind of attention , if you get my drift.
<nosredna_ekim> well, gramatically speaking, yes, everywhere else is there
<aharoon> do i have to restart after install xserver xgl?
<Ms-suse> sure
<nosredna_ekim> aharoon » don't install it...
<Cicero_123> thanx. when i play a dvd in kaffein all the buttons go weird, and the colors of the main bar go wierd. is that to be expected?
<miladen> nosredna_ekim  politically speaking, idiotic :D
<nosredna_ekim> Cicero_123 » how do they go wierd
<aharoon> then what i have to do??
<nosredna_ekim> miladen » so true :)
<nosredna_ekim> aharoon » i'm not sure what you problem is
<Cicero_123> the colors of the buttons start to turn inverted, and speckled.
<aharoon> i did install it
<miladen> but im closing in to being the same just in reverse so ill shut up :D
<Cicero_123> the main bar looks like an acid trip (according to my baby sitter on what an acid trip would look like)
<BluesKaj> Cicero_123, sure
<NickPresta> Cicero_123, is this a Kaffein related issue or does it happen with all video players (MPlayer, VLC, etc)?
<prince_jammys> nosredna_ekim: there was a guy mike anderson that sat next to me in high school
<nosredna_ekim> prince_jammys » certainly wasn't me... i'm in highschool.
<Cicero_123> i dont know. i will dl vlc and try it.
<prince_jammys> nosredna_ekim: yeah didnt think so
<NickPresta> Cicero_123, mplayer is probably easier (and smaller).
<BluesKaj> vlc is a great last resort ...it's gui is boring , but it works
<aharoon> ok nm but could anyone tell me what is xserver xgl used for?
<Cicero_123> k i will try mplayer.  i used vlc on when i had windows.
<BluesKaj> vlc is still better
<NickPresta> aharoon, it is a GL based X Server. It provides an environment for things like Compiz and such to run. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xgl
<aharoon> aha thanks for infos i removed it again
<Ms-suse> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<miladen> what are the chances of getting "busted" in linux compared to windows actually? warez wise
<NickPresta> miladen, fairly minimal. Don't run executables from sources you don't trust, don't run as root, don't give your password to anyone. You should be safe.
<bobbob> hey all
<NickPresta> hey bobbob
<miladen> NickPresta im talking more in the lines of "busted by the authorities"
<miladen> Hey bobbob
<prince_jammys> miladen: i would say about the same, since you get busted when you serve files on the web or peer to peer. OS doesnt matter
<bobbob> ok i got a network with xp and ubuntu xp can see ubuntu but ubuntu wont show xp?
<NickPresta> miladen, if they have your IP address and logs of you downloading illegal files, your OS doesn't matter much.
<Cicero_123> i must say, vlc looks better in kde keramic than win2k default
<miladen> ok
<prince_jammys> vlc looks sort of like poop, but its a great app
<NickPresta> miladen, /msg ubotu warez if you have any more questions
<Cicero_123> it does the same thing in vlc player. the buttons like the and things like the clock on the main bar go all colorfully speckled.
<Cicero_123> escpecially if i run the mouse over them.
<nosredna_ekim> Cicero_123 » are you using compiz right now?
<bobbob> can anyone help with networking?
<Dragnslcr> Has anyone tried the Firefox 3 beta from the repository? Does it run well without destroying the Firefox 2 install?
<Picachoo> where can i download most popular linux games for free?
<ebenton> nosredna_ekim: I just ran the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and I still have the same problem.
<bobbob> your package manager picachoo
<ebenton> when KDE gets to initializing system services it returns immediately to the kdm
<nosredna_ekim> ebenton » are you sure your /home isn't full?
<nosredna_ekim> ebenton » oh,i've heard that problem before....
<ebenton> yup
<ebenton> not full
<nosredna_ekim> ebenton » try this "mv .kde .kde-old" and then try to log in again. that resets all your kde settings
<word> hmmm... what should i do if killall -s SIGKILL doesn't work??
<bobbob> ebenton what was the problem?
<ebenton> nosredna_ekim: trying now
<jireh> kubuntu-es
<ebenton> nosredna_ekim - yipes
<jireh> #kubuntu-es
<ebenton> a very basic X11 dialog appeared and said it could not start kdserver
<sled3> hello
<sled3> does anyone have experience with the Intel PROSet / Wireless network adapter?
<sled3> I have a Dell Inspiron 6400 notebook
<sled3> and I don't know if there's a driver
<oloughlin75> Kubuntu just froze and now I have no sound. It said no mixer was running, adn when I open KMix, there is no current mixer?
<word> oloughlin75: try a cold boot, shut down leave it off for a few seconds and start up again
<oloughlin75> ok
<subtrnl> sled3➜ Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Network Connection driver
<nosredna_ekim> ebenton » ouch.....
<nosredna_ekim> ebenton » run, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" probably a update flaw.
<ebenton> already did
<ebenton> no love
<sled3> subtrnl: thx!
<felipe_> hi
<felipe_> i have an issue
<felipe_> when i boot the sreen goes black just berofe login
<nosredna_ekim> ebenton » well, thats nasty.
<miladen> is it unrar -p filename.rar to extract file with pw?
<felipe_> and only if i press ctrlt alt del the login screen comes up
<ebenton> nosredna_ekim: you can say that again
<felipe_> anyone know about this?
<word> oloughlin75: success?
<oloughlin75> word: no and the windows are displaying slow and stuff
<subtrnl> felipe_➜ grep -m 1 vga /boot/grub/menu.lst <-- if something turns up, remove any occurance in said file.
<miladen> is it unrar -p filename.rar to extract file with pw?
<oloughlin75> like instead of a quick fade in, it takes a second or two
<prince_jammys> miladen: unrar -p the_password filename.rar
<prince_jammys> miladen: man unrar
<nosredna_ekim> ebenton » ok, try logging in, then when it fails, switch to a console and run  "cat .xsession-errors"
<subtrnl> it will prompt for the password if you don't supply it after the -p
<nosredna_ekim> oloughlin75 » did you just get an update or something?
<word> oloughlin75: hmmmm....what were you doing when it crashed?
<oloughlin75> word➜ I was redirecting to a site to read some news. nosredna_ekim
<oloughlin75> I did do an update today
<oloughlin75> not at that moment though
<miladen> ANY1 ?!
<subtrnl> oloughlin75➜ it was ok when nosredna_ekim was using my arrow... not too sure about you
<word> oloughlin75: was it a kernel update?
<nosredna_ekim> oloughlin75 » so, no sound and slow graphics?
<oloughlin75> :) You saw me using it yesterday didnt you?
<oloughlin75> nosredna_ekim: yes
<subtrnl> :>
<oloughlin75> word, I didnt check, there was 4 things
<word> probably the kernel update...
<nosredna_ekim> oloughlin75 » there was a kernel update today....
<word> a restart would have kicked that in
<nosredna_ekim> do you have any older kernels in your grub boot menu?
<oloughlin75> didnt restart after the install I dont think
<word> google for bug reports
<word> on the new kernel version
<oloughlin75> I will reboot and see if theres a new kernal there
<oloughlin75> brb
<felipe_> <subtrnl> after the grep this came up: ## e.g. defoptions=vga=791 resume=/dev/hda5 .. do i uncomment or remove that?
<word> subtrnl: do you know of a command with more authority to dominate (kill) a process than killall -s SIGKILL?
<miladen> howto extract file with pw?
<nosredna_ekim> word » -9
<word> nosredna_ekim: -9?
<nosredna_ekim> word » killall -9 app
<word> nosredna_ekim: nope, it still lives
<nosredna_ekim> wow....
<word> wine epically crashed
<word> all the rest i could kill, but wineserver refuses to die
<oloughlin75> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<prince_jammys> miladen: read "man unrar" or install fileroller
<oloughlin75> alright, no new kernal listed in grub
<oloughlin75> which should be a bad sign, right?
<miladen> !fileroller
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fileroller - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<word> unless the other one got autoremoved or you have it set to only show one kernel
<oloughlin75> No, its the same 2.6.2x-14
<word> open up adept and do full upgrade and see if a new one is available
<oloughlin75> full upgrade is not clickable
<nosredna_ekim> oloughlin75 » it was a minor kernel update.... it wouldn't have a new entry probably.
<word> hmm... is it 2.6.22-14.52?
<oloughlin75> i think it only shows -14
<word> expand it
<prince_jammys> !file-roller
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<oloughlin75> whats the command to show the current kernal?
<nosredna_ekim> oloughlin75 » uname -a
<prince_jammys> miladen: yeah but ark doesn't handle passwords, file-roller does
<word> uname -a doesn't show the .**
<prince_jammys> miladen: file-roller is a gnome app
<oloughlin75> 2.6.22-14-generic is what it shows
<word> go into adept, click on it to expand it, and look at the version number
<word> not the package name
<miladen> prince_jammys bad idea?
<oloughlin75> adept crashed..
<prince_jammys> miladen: not really, check to see if it makes you install other stuff
<miladen> doesnt and works great
<prince_jammys> miladen: bingo
<prince_jammys> miladen: you got your password protected linux tutorial?
<ebenton> nosredna_ekim: lots of problems in the .xsession-errors - i'll try to pastbin them
<nosredna_ekim> ebenton » ok
<word> oloughlin75: lol ><
<oloughlin75> word yeah its .52
<miladen> prince_jammys yeah :D its great i think
<word> so then it looks like something broke for you in the kernel update :-/
<miladen> bunch of videos
<word> either that or you made some config file changes before restarting
<prince_jammys> miladen: :)
<miladen> prince_jammys ya
<oloughlin75> I edited the windows effects -- turned them off. would that affect it?
<word> hmm...
<word> might
<aharoon> anyone know how to install uplink game ?? i cannt run the executable file
<word> depends on how you editted them
<oloughlin75> GUI
<word> brb restarting to kill this stupid wineserver process..
<ebenton> nosredna_ekim: http://pastebin.com/d3ad1ae27
<oloughlin75> restarting again after running alsaconf
<whatNow> Is user manager not included anymore with 4?
<nosredna_ekim> ebenton » uhh looks like a problem with your locale,or translation.
<oloughlin75> alright -- alsaconf didnt do anything. still says no mixer
<oloughlin75> is there a way to tell what broke?
<sled3> do you recommend to download the dvd or the normal cd image ?
<nosredna_ekim> ebenton » show that error to #kde, I can't make heads or tails of it really.
<ebenton> k
<nosredna_ekim> whatNow » uhh yeah, I don't think it is.
<ebenton> nosredna_ekim: thanks for the assit.
<ebenton> +s
<nosredna_ekim> 1 thing for sure, its not a kernel problem,probably some other package...
<oloughlin75> any way to narrow it down ;)
<word> is there anyway to keep dolphin but make it not the default file manager?
<atomicpotato> !dolphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<ebenton> there were local updates too so that may have caused some problems
<nosredna_ekim> oloughlin75 » you could probably go back to the other kernel...
<oloughlin75> how do I do that?
<nosredna_ekim> oloughlin75 » try running " sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.22-7-generic"
<squarebottle> Hey, does anybody know off the top of their head the command (is it debconf or something?) to autodetect and setup monitors and stuff?
<squarebottle> Or is there an even easier way to enable a second monitor if I plug one into my laptop?
<Xavier_Z> squarebottle: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hdevalence> ew
<hdevalence> there's no other way?
<claydoh> squarebottle: what video card? nvida has a tool that helps  a lot in the dual monitor area
<Xavier_Z> squarebottle: gksudo nvidia-settings
<squarebottle> It's a nvidia card, yeah.
<squarebottle> Xavier_Z: You mean, kdesu? Or would I still use gksudo?
<claydoh> but the commandline setup is imo the best way to set up the basics
<Xavier_Z> squarebottle: kdesu
<oloughlin75> nosred: no old kernals are listed in adept
<Xavier_Z> sorry
<Xavier_Z> squarebottle: that's assuming you have nvidia-glx installed
<tzanger> good evening. How would i tell apt to get and forcibly reinstall kopete?  I already have it, but I'd like to replace all th ebinaries with the ones in the package
<hdevalence> tzanger: do you want to purge config?
<claydoh> you can reinstall a package in Adept
<Xavier_Z> tzanger: sudo aptitude reinstall kopete
<oloughlin75> tzanger:  in adept, there is a reinstall option
<tzanger> hmm okay
<Xavier_Z> tzanger: to purge: sudo aptitude purge kopete && sudo aptitude install kopete
<tzanger> kopete keeps crashing out when msn connects, icq and jabber are fine
<squarebottle> So in order of easiness since I'm actually going to be passing this on to somebody else... a run dialog and kdesue nvidia-settings is probably easiest, and sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg would be all commandline? Yes?
<hdevalence> tzanger:
<hdevalence> err
<Xavier_Z> tzanger: to clearn apt-download files: sudo aptitude clean
<Xavier_Z> *clean
<squarebottle> kdesu*
<hdevalence> tzanger: wait
<hdevalence> I had a similar problem
<claydoh> squarebottle: yes, assuming you have the nvidia restricted drivers installed, nvidia-settings is the tool
<Xavier_Z> squarebottle: yeah
<sparr_> I need a static linux binary of any program that can write EXIF tags to JPEG images.  exiv2 is my first choice, but I am open to anything.  Where might I find such a thing?
<tzanger> hdevalence: you did?
<hdevalence> try doing a full updgrade in adept or "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" and then resart kopete
<hdevalence> mine was something about SSL not working
<tzanger> I can't do a full upgrade right at the moemnt, all the new kde libs/binaries are waiting to download and I am on a slow ass link :-(
<hdevalence> tzanger: ick
<tzanger> debsums seems to think that everything is fine, but I am not sure why it's crashing :-(
<claydoh> sparr_: why a statc binary
<JavaBeans> Hi all
<sparr_> claydoh: to be run on a machine with old/missing libraries
<hdevalence> tzanger: if you do apt-get update && apt-get upgrade and see the list of packages it wants to dl, see if there is a crypto one in there
<stevarino> hi all, does anyone in here use any bluetooth a2dp devices with linux?
<hipoploi> after i install nvidia restricted driver all i get is a blank screen after the second restart of the comp......any idea whats causing it ....nvidia 400mx 64mb card
<Xavier_Z> hipoploi: did you change the driver line in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<claydoh> sparr_: dunno, you prob have to compilw it that way yourself. What old distro?
<Xavier_Z> hipoploi: change "nv" to "nvidia" if you have not
<sparr_> claydoh: no idea
<tzanger> hdevalence: I don't see anything sticking out as looking like crypto
<hipoploi> Xavier_Z: what do u mean?
<hdevalence> tzanger: oh well :(
<hdevalence> might not be the same prob anyways
<Xavier_Z> hipoploi: open xorg.conf: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tzanger> hdevalence: yeah I'd thought that too, but thanks for the assistance :-)
<claydoh> sparr_: I wonder if picassa would do that. It is static iirc
<JavaBeans> Also don't forget to set your monitor driver
<Picachoo> wine wont allow sounds if i install a windows game by it?
<Xavier_Z> hipoploi: find line Driver "nv" and change "nv" to "nvidia"
<sparr_> claydoh: im really trying to avoid "image editors", they tend to muck up other things when manipulating the metadata
<JavaBeans> Else you will not have many resolutions, the xorg.config is where you need to go to edit if your monitor is not in the standard set of drivers supported by Kubuntu
<tzanger> hdevalence: it's crapping out trying to print a contact property apparently
<oloughlin75> My computer froze, and now sound wont work, and graphics are slow. Help please.
<oloughlin75> no mixer found
<nosredna_ekim> oloughlin75 » is your graphic card's driver installed?
<oloughlin75> nosredna_ekim: yes
<oloughlin75> i reinstalled it to make sure
<nosredna_ekim> oloughlin75 » does "glxinfo" say you have direct rendering?
<Xavier_Z> oloughlin75: what did you do before it froze?
<tzanger> hdevalence: I moved my .kde/share/apps/kopete/contactlist.xml out of the way and msn came up
<oloughlin75> Xavier_Z: browsing the news and listening to music
<BluesKaj> oloughlin75, cat /proc/asound/cards, in the konsole
<hdevalence> tzanger: different problem then
<Picachoo> so i can run a windows game in linux with sounds same like i run it in windows?
<tzanger> i'm a happy camper now, again, thanks for taking a few moments to try to assist, it's appreciated
<oloughlin75> Xavier_Z: clicked a link
<oloughlin75> ---no sound cards---??
<oloughlin75> wtf
<oloughlin75> cat /proc/asound/cards says no soundcards
<Gun_Smoke> /etc/init.d/kdm stop won't stop X???
<oloughlin75> alsaconf detected the card and i selected it?
<Xavier_Z> Gun_Smoke: KDM is the login manager
<oloughlin75> modeprobe alsa says module not found, too
<nosredna_ekim> well, alsa isn't a module
<Gun_Smoke> Xavier_Z: How would you shut down X to return to a console?
<oloughlin75> oh
<nosredna_ekim> oloughlin75 » run "sudo lshw" and look for your sound card
<Xavier_Z> ctrl + alt + (F1 - F4)
<Xavier_Z> Gun_Smoke: ctrl + alt + (F1 - F4)
<Gun_Smoke> Xavier_Z: no, no, no... I'm not interested in that.
<ubuntu> ;
<nosredna_ekim> Gun_Smoke » stopping kdm should shut x down
<oloughlin75> nosredna_ekim
<nosredna_ekim> Gun_Smoke »  if not... there is an init level for that...
<MarcoP> ;
<oloughlin75> -multimedia UNCLAIMED
<oloughlin75>           description: Audio device
<oloughlin75>           product: MCP51 High Definition Audio
<nosredna_ekim> oloughlin75 » unclaimed.... eh.
<oloughlin75> unclaimed?
<nosredna_ekim> oloughlin75 » no associated driver
<Gun_Smoke> nosredna_ekim: /etc/init.d/kdm stop isn't doing it for kubuntu... does the trick on Debian.
<oloughlin75> umm... odd?
<oloughlin75> i did alsaconf
<nosredna_ekim> oloughlin75 » certainly, since it was working before...
<Gun_Smoke> nosredna_ekim: I get kdm not running /var/run/pid not found
<oloughlin75> soo... any ideas what i should do?
<nosredna_ekim> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<nosredna_ekim> oloughlin75 » looking
<oloughlin75> alright -- thanks a lot for the help
<nosredna_ekim> he leaves.....meh
<oloughlin75> no
<oloughlin75> idk how it closed lol
<nosredna_ekim> oloughlin75 » oh... k :) ummm check if the "snd_hda_intel" module is loaded with "lsmod | snd_hda_intel"
<nosredna_ekim> oloughlin75 » umm.... "lsmod | grep snd_hda_intel"
<oloughlin75> nothing shown
<Cicero_123> reHello room
<oloughlin75> nothing similar in just lsmod, but theres like 6 snd_XXX things
<Gun_Smoke> nosredna_ekim: Nothing on those links seems to apply to me.  Am I missing something?
<Gun_Smoke> nosredna_ekim: I'm not trying to boot or remove services.  I just want to dump X and head back to a console
<Cicero_123> i still get the 60s psychadelic effect on the buttons when running a dvd. when running in mplayer yakuake freaks out and flashes on and off a few hundered times at blink speed, and then mplayer displays the error "gnome screensaver error" but the movie plays.
<Cicero_123> i dont suppose there is an easy fix?
<nosredna_ekim> Cicero_123 » are you using compiz?
<nosredna_ekim> oloughlin75 » what are the XXX's?
<oloughlin75> anything
<nosredna_ekim> specifics please...
<oloughlin75> hold on firefox isnt letting me right click or copy the pastebin
<Xavier_Z> Cicero_123: it's easy to fix the "gnome screensaver error"
<oloughlin75> http://pastebin.org/19487
<Cicero_123> nosredna_ekim: i have tried kaffeine, mplayer, and vlc and i get the psychadelic effects on the console with all of them, excpept that mplayer additionally wigs the shell terminal program out, and dispays the gnome error.
<Cicero_123> Xavier_Z: keen. thanx, xavier
<Cicero_123> nosredna_ekim: sorry, i dont know what compiz is.
<Xavier_Z> Cicero_123: open mplayer, right click, preference, Misc Tab, uncheck "stop xscreensaver"
<nosredna_ekim> Cicero_123 » fancy desktop effects
<nosredna_ekim> oloughlin75 » hrm, ok, those seem to be the sound drivers.... wonder why they aren't accociating ith your device.
<nosredna_ekim> crimsun....ping?
<Cicero_123> nosredna_ekim:  thanx, but will that stop the acid trip special effects on the desktop when a dvd plays?
<Cicero_123> sigh. nope.
<eric__> is there a way to get all the album covers from iTunes into Amarok?
<Cicero_123> but no more gnome error :)
<Xavier_Z> Cicero_123: do you own a laptop with media keys?
<Cicero_123> no. old homemade desktop running amd with a pc chips motherboard.
<nosredna_ekim> oloughlin75 » BRB
<oloughlin75> nosredna_ekim- alsaconf finds hda-intel nVidia blah blah as a card
<oloughlin75> ok
<Cicero_123> i can live with the effects since it is just the appearance of the buttons and things that change on the mainbar like the clock and the menus.
<oloughlin75> Cicero_123- He meant that if you had compiz, try turning off the effects
<Cicero_123> ic.
<Cicero_123> kde with some added installs to run dvd's; mplayer, kaffeine, and vlc.
<snarkster> does anyone have any idea how to mount a motorola razor
<oloughlin75> verizon?
<Cicero_123> i mean if i am watching a dvd, i wont be pushing many buttons  or running another prog in the foreground anyway.
<snarkster> nah tmobile
<NickPresta> Cicero_123, in mplayer, (from the console), try: mplayer -vo x11 /path/to/file
<oloughlin75> not sure how -- i have done it with a program in windows though :/
<Cicero_123> NickPresta: k
<nosredna_ekim> oloughlin75 » what.. alsa conf is now showing a card?
<oloughlin75> it did before
<oloughlin75> it searches for cards and finds it fine
<oloughlin75> it says alsa is ready to use after and looks fine... still no sound
<oloughlin75> snd_hda_intel still isnt in lsmod
<nosredna_ekim> try modprobeing snd_hda_intel
<Cicero_123> NickPresta: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55939/
<oloughlin75> ATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<nosredna_ekim> 0.o
<oloughlin75> thats not good i take it
<nosredna_ekim> check dmesg
<oloughlin75> tons of
<oloughlin75> [ 2154.572000] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_disconnect
<oloughlin75> [ 2154.572000] snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_integer
<nosredna_ekim> last line or so
<nosredna_ekim> bleh....
<oloughlin75> [ 2154.572000] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_step
<oloughlin75> there are a LOT of those
<oloughlin75> Unknown symble _thing_
<NickPresta> Cicero_123, replace /path/to/file with a video file (like /home/YOURUSERNAME/video.avi or something) :)
<oloughlin75> and disagrees about symbol
<mrkable> sorry, who can help me? i have some problems with my kubuntu
<oloughlin75> could it be i need to reinstall alsa for the updated kernal?
<nosredna_ekim> mrkable » whats the problem
<NickPresta> mrkable, what sort of problems? Explain them in detail so we can help.
<mrkable> problem with sound in my laptop
<nosredna_ekim> oloughlin75 » no....
<oloughlin75> i had to compile from source for them
<oloughlin75> didnt know if it matters
<nosredna_ekim> oloughlin75 » oh really? lol... ya, if you had to compile them from source, you need to do that again :)
<oloughlin75> blimey
<oloughlin75> alright
<oloughlin75> thanks
<nosredna_ekim> anytime you install a kernel update, youneed to recompile them..
<oloughlin75> thats why there are repos? :)
<nosredna_ekim> exactly!
<Dr_willis_> Yep.
<oloughlin75> whats the normal source folder for stuff?
<Dr_willis_> stuff?
<oloughlin75> like /user/etc/src
<oloughlin75> isnt there a folder most people use to store all the sources?
<oloughlin75> common standard?
<NickPresta> oloughlin75, I use ~/packages. I store sources, .deb files, etc in there :)
<shinda> hey guys was wondering when I run kcron the edit->run now options is disabled, any ideas why? also anyone know where the logs left by cron/kron are?
<nosredna_ekim> oloughlin75 » whereever you compiled from last time.
<oloughlin75> desktop - which i deleted :)
<Dr_willis_> users would be keeping stuff in their users home dir.
<glick> hey has anyone installed kubuntu on a dell latitude D830?
<oloughlin75> im downloading again and wont delete
<nosredna_ekim> oloughlin75 » you'll need to redownload it.
<Dr_willis_> the compiled stuff goes to wheever the make scripts tell it to go. :)
<nosredna_ekim> oloughlin75 » ah ok... then download to where evr you want to,I put source in ~/Downloads/SRC
<NickPresta> oloughlin75, redownload, make again, hope nothing has changed, make uninstall.
<Dr_willis_> glick,  if they say yes..you will ask about a problem.. so why not just state the problem? :)
<nosredna_ekim> mrkable » could you please be more specific?
<glick> Dr_willis_, your wrong, probably as usualy
<NickPresta> glick, what is your problem with the latitude D830?
<glick> im wondering if there are any problems with it if ubuntu runs nicely on it
<nosredna_ekim> !laptops
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about laptops - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis_> glick,  well you aint going to get very far by asking things like that. - You may want to check the ubuntu forums for specific  make/models.
<nosredna_ekim> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<Dr_willis_> See.. you could of just asked that first. :)
<oloughlin75> nosredna_ekim- thank you a lot for the help
<NickPresta> glick, Google should be able to help you for any specific issues. Check out the line ubotu provided to you above. Try the LiveCD. There isn't much else you can do.
<Dr_willis_> Livecd is always a good test.
<mrkable> nosredna_ekim > i have no sounds. i have just installed os and dont know what to do
<NickPresta> !sound | mrkable
<ubotu> mrkable: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dr_willis_> With a lot of the newer laptops - alsa needs to get updated to support the newer sound cards.
<Cicero_123> NickPresta: sigh. i dont know the path. if i assume it is home/eutychus/media/cdrom0 i get "so such file, and directory"
<Dr_willis_> which can be a bit of a pain for new users.
<nosredna_ekim> Cicero_123 » probably /media/cdrom0
<oloughlin75> is there a script or something that you can make always update sources on kernal updates?
<oloughlin75> alsa takes like 15-20minutes to compile :/
<Dr_willis_> oloughlin75,  not that ive noticed.
<NickPresta> Cicero_123, are you trying to play a DVD?
<Cicero_123> yeah.
<snarkster> will kandy work motorola razor phone connected via usb?
<NickPresta> Cicero_123, in the console: mplayer -vo x11 dvd://
<nosredna_ekim> oloughlin75 » don't think so...
<mrkable> NickPresta> thx. ill try
<NickPresta> Cicero_123, should work if it is in a DVD ROM drive.
<Cicero_123> Playing /media/cdrom0 Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: avisynth.dll, /usr/lib/win32/avisynth.dll, /usr/local/lib/win32/avisynth.dll
<Cicero_123> Seek failed
<Cicero_123> oops
<Cicero_123> yeah. it is a dvd/cdrom burner and player
<Cicero_123> i am currently trying to play a dvd.
<oloughlin75> did you install the restricted kubuntu package?
<NickPresta> Cicero_123, is this a retail DVD? Do you have all the proper codecs? (libdvdcss, etc)
<Cicero_123> it is an educational video put out by the deptarment of education. let me put in a hollywood dvd and see what happens.
<Dr_willis_> 'educational' :)
<NickPresta> Cicero_123, usually, that error (the avisynth.dll error) is a sign of a greater problem. Personally, I use Kaffeine to play all my DVDs. No problems there.
<Cicero_123> all video players have the same problem
<jalbert> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2008/02/12/wromeo112.xml
<ebenton> nosredna_ekim: i think I found the problem
<Cicero_123> mplayer, kaffeine, and vlc
<oloughlin75> Cicero_123- You are probably missing codecs
<NickPresta> Cicero_123, was this burned as a DVD or is it just video files burned on the DVD? Can you explore the DVD and try to play the individual files?
<ebenton> or at least one person's solution to the login failures
<nosredna_ekim> ebenton » ok...
<ebenton> nosredna_ekim: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/191327/comments/1
<ebenton> nosredna_ekim: looks like the most recent language-pack-kde-en breaks something
<ebenton> now onto restoring my xorg.conf
<nosredna_ekim> ebenton » did you try that?
<ebenton> yea
<nosredna_ekim> did it work?
<ebenton> works for me (tm)
<nosredna_ekim> good to know
<nosredna_ekim> ebenton » might want to move your .kde back
<ebenton> I already hace
<ebenton> have
<ebenton> thanks
<nosredna_ekim> great
<oloughlin75> is there a way to restart alsa without restarting my computer?
<Cicero_123> 5th element wont play in anything.
<Cicero_123> banner of stars wont play either.
<nosredna_ekim> oloughlin75 » simplist way is to restart since its a kernel level thing
<oloughlin75> alright, brb
<nosredna_ekim> Cicero_123 » do you have libdvdcss?
<Cicero_123> i dont know. i dled something to get the dvd to work last night.
<Cicero_123> nosredna_ekim:  how do i dl the liddvddcss?
<Dr_willis_> its in the medubuntu repos i think
<Dr_willis_> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<glick> does 7.10 come with kde 4?
#kubuntu 2008-02-15
<jussi01> shockhead: understandable, was just asking that you did that, and not --reinstall
<jussi01> shockhead: I know
<jussi01> !tab | shockhead:
<ubotu> shockhead:: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<shockhead> oh cool, thanks jussi01 & ubotu :-)
<shockhead> nice
<shockhead> i'm pretty new to irc
<Level15> I installed kde4, and my multimedia keys do not seem to work on it. Is there anything special I need to fo to get them working?
<jussi01> !thanks | shockhead
<ubotu> shockhead: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jussi01> Level15: kde4 help in #kubuntu-kde4
<Level15> jussi01: I'm there, nobody's answering :(
<shockhead> jussi01: would you mind checking your flash version too? i have 9.0 r115 according to about:plugins
<jussi01> Level15: then be patient :)
<jussi01> shockhead: cant right now, as I am on hardy
<shockhead> but even if it works in hardy, just wondering....
<firecrotch> I want to try a fresh install of hardy (currently running gutsy) but I have no way to burn the ISO image to a CD, does anyone have any suggestions?
<shockhead> jussi01: i'm pretty sure that xembed isn't in konq yet....? so r115 wouldn't work with either... that's waht i read anyway.
<jussi01> shockhead: apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree returns:   Installed: 9.0.115.0ubuntu4
<shockhead> jussi01: thanks... hmmm
<jussi01> !install | firecrotch
<ubotu> firecrotch: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<shockhead> puzzling
<shockhead> jussi01: what's the !thanks thing?
<jussi01> shockhead: I thought there was a patch which included xembed
<firecrotch> jussi01:  I took a look at that tinyurl link earlier, but I can't find the required files in the ISO
<jussi01> firecrotch: hmmm, not sure then sorry
<firecrotch> jussi01:  Thanks anyways :)
<firecrotch> I suppose I can drive to school and burn the CD there
<jussi01> shockhead: just a factoid from the bot.
<jussi01> !bot > shockhead
<jussi01> shockhead: see the private message from ubotu
<Shrek> jussi01:  thanx :(
<shockhead> jussi01: ah cool, thanks
<jussi01> Shrek: sad. Perhaps its a good idea to send a letter/email to konica minolta?
<Shrek> jussi01: I may do that. is it always the manufacturer who makes the driver, or are there third parties who make drivers for linux?
<ubuntu> hello
<firecrotch> Shrek:  Some manufacturers make drivers, but a lot are made by third parties
<jussi01> Shrek: Sometimes it is 3rd parties, if the specs are public or someone reverse engineers it. However, best to talk to the manufacturer ang get them aware that linux is a good idea
<Shrek> then I wonder if there is someone I could contact and ask if they would make a driver
<senane> lu
<firecrotch> Shrek:  I missed the earlier part of the discussion: what are you looking for a driver for?
<Shrek> firecrotch: my printer
<HostiL> #ubuntu-fr
<jussi01> firecrotch: Konica-Minolta magicolor 2500W
<Shrek> firecrotch: http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=KONICA_MINOLTA-magicolor_2500W
<Pici> Whats the KDE equivalent to Gnome's Software Sources picker?
<HostiL> #kubuntu-fr
<Lynoure> Pici: adept
<jussi01> Pici: manage repositories under adept
<Pici> Lynoure: Thanks :)
<ubuntu> hi all.... i m getting a grub error 15 file not found.. can anybody please help?
<shockhead> jussi01: could the konq error be because I'm using the kde4 ppa? i think i'm getting konqueror 3.5.8 from that... which might not have the patch...
<mefisto__> ubuntu: newly installed? or did you change something?
<jussi01> shockhead: just thought of something, I know why mine works... I grabbed a deb off the forums..
<firecrotch> ubuntu: do you have a live CD or another way to access the contents of the hard drive?
<ubuntu> mefisto__: i think i updated a newly installed version of kubuntu 64
<ubuntu> firecrotch: i am on a live CD
<shockhead> jussi01: ooh... do you have a link?
<jussi01> shockhead: 1 moment
<ubuntu> i got the error after installing JRE
<firecrotch> ubuntu: can you pastebin the contents of /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<timmy> dlx: hur kom jag till svenska ubuntu
<slow-motion> hi
<ubuntu> firecrotch: ok i ll try to... actually i m quite new to Linux on the whole
<jussi01> shockhead: I assume you are on 32bit?
<shockhead> jussi01: yeah
<firecrotch> ubuntu: you should be able to access the hard drive via the System Menu (it's the computer icon on the bottom panel)
<ubuntu> firecrotch: i tried to get to it thru the thru the konsole and then vi but it seems to be an emtpy file
<mefisto__> ubuntu: are you on livecd?
<firecrotch> ubuntu: you're probably looking at the one for the live environment, which doesn't exist
<ubuntu> firecrotch: yes...
<ubuntu> firecrotch: i m also panicking
<ubuntu> mefisto__: yes i m on live cd...
<firecrotch> ubuntu: there's no need to panic, it's most likely a simple issue
<mefisto__> ubuntu: it'll be fine, relax
<ubuntu> firecrotch: i m glad u say that
<BluesKaj> Howdy All  : )
<firecrotch> ubuntu: all that error means is that it's trying to load the linux kernel, but it's not where it expects it to be
<firecrotch> Howdy, BluesKaj
<jussi01> shockhead: I cant find it now, it may have disappeared as the fix was released. but there are still lots of issues on the forums with some fixes attached - search with flashplugin-nonfree
<BluesKaj> hiya firecrotch
<pharaon> how could i install a codec for mp3 and movies ?
<Shrek> jussi01: and firecrotchI think I am going to contact Robter Krawitz from gutenprint and see if perhaps gutenprint would be interested in developing a driver
<shockhead> jussi01: thanks, will do
<ubuntu> firecrotch: i tried loading the grub menu n then e to edit the line which said (hd0,0)
<jussi01> Shrek: nice
<mefisto__> ubuntu: you need to mount your linux partition in the livecd session so you can get to your menu.lst on the hard disk
<ubuntu> firecrotch: mefisto__ i also looked in the system folders - root/boot/ but there is no folder called grub in it
<BluesKaj> pharaon, install libdvdcss2,libxine1-ffmpeg, w32codecs and kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubuntu> mefisto__: but how do i that
<samuel16> Hello everybody
<pharaon> BluesKaj:  thanks  .. i try
<samuel16> I have a problem with python-pygame
<BluesKaj> !multimedia | pharaon
<ubotu> pharaon: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<pharaon> i have kubuntu 7.10
<pharaon> and he dont install aotomatic
<samuel16> Because I have installed it froms source
<ubuntu> firecrotch: mefisto__ i saw on the ubuntu forum where they said shifting back to hd(0,0) from hd(1,0) fixed their proble,, but for me its only one single hard disk
<firecrotch> ubuntu: If you open the System Menu and go to Storage Media, your hard drive should show up there
<ubuntu> firecrotch: it does but there is no folder called grub inside the folder boot
<samuel16> I mean from source because freevo won´t run with the deb package of python-pygame
<ubuntu> firecrotch: unless i m looking at the folder structure of the live cd ?
<samuel16> And now I want to install freevo but dependency python-pygame must be installed
<firecrotch> ubuntu: I think you're looking at the live CD
<ubuntu> firecrotch: i feel the same
<mefisto__> firecrotch: does livecd mount linux partitions automatically?
<samuel16> But if I install python-pygame it gives me back error 1
<ubuntu> firecrotch: i can see my hard  disk but when i double click it, its nothing inside
<samuel16> How can I install freevo without to install python-pygame?
<samuel16> from source?
<firecrotch> mefisto__:  Now that I think about it, I'm not sure...
<ubuntu> firecrotch: mefisto__ the hard disk when double clicked shows sda1
<firecrotch> Well that answers that... it's mounted.
<ubuntu> firecrotch: but it doesnt show anything inside
<BluesKaj> pharaon, do you know how to use the adept pkg installer ?
<mefisto__> ubuntu: and in the sda1 directory? does it show your disk's root dir?
<ubuntu> mefisto__: on the left vertical menu there is a icon for root but i feel that belongs to the live cd
<mefisto__> firecrotch: I'm just echoing what you're saying, I'll let you handle it, OK?
<WorldBFree> is there a way to install kde 4 as the standalone wm instead of alongside kde 3 on 7.10?
<jpatrick> WorldBFree: #kubuntu-kde4 for KDE 4 support
<ubuntu> mefisto__: when i open the sda1, it shows nothing inside it
<firecrotch> mefisto__:  Alright
 * BluesKaj wishes the sites dealing with multimedia issues were more kubuntu/kde oriented. New users are confused by the gnome approach.
 * jussi01 pokes BluesKaj to go update the wiki
<jussi01> BluesKaj: it is a wiki after all...
 * BluesKaj has no idea how 
<jussi01> BluesKaj: you got a launchpad account?
<ubuntu> mefisto__: thanks for the concern... i really appreciate it.
<BluesKaj> i thought that was up to the kubuntu members
<firecrotch> ubuntu: in konsole, type  "umount /dev/sda1"
<firecrotch> without the quotes
<ubuntu> firecrotch: brother, wat do u think i shud od
<ubuntu> do*
<ubuntu> firec
<ubuntu> firecrotch: ok
<jussi01> BluesKaj: as long as you have a lp account you can edit the wiki, just try to make sure its correct when you do. :) and respect it if it says in the notes not to edit..
<BluesKaj> jussi01, no , in my experience launchpad doesn't help much
<Vermux> yeah/!
<ubuntu> firecrotch: its says its not mounted accoriding to mstab
<Vermux> how do I install manualltjava runtime environment?
<pharaon> BluesKaj: i installed gstream for mp3 and divx movies  and now i dont have problem to open that .... its work great
<tlayton> !hidd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hidd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> !java | Vermux
<ubotu> Vermux: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<shockhead> jussi01: hey i found it but it didn't seem to work... thanks anyway.. gonna try again later
<BluesKaj> pharaon, cool :)
<jussi01> shockhead: ok
<pharaon> BluesKaj: thaks ;)
<pharaon> thanks*
<firecrotch> ubuntu: we're going to create a place to mount it first.  in konsole: mkdir /mnt/sda1
<jussi01> shockhead: make sure you purge the previous install first
<tlayton> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<WorldBFree> im trying to install the ubuntu restricted extras, it asks for the kbuntu cd, but i installed kubuntu from an image directly on the hd, what do i do?
<mefisto__> jussi01: for the record, I just downloaded the tar.gz from adobe and replaced the libflashplayer.so in the right dir, and it worked
<Riskbreaker> how do i get to the cups webform
<jussi01> WorldBFree: remove the cd from adept-manage repositories
<llutz> Riskbreaker: localhost:631 in your browser
<jussi01> Riskbreaker: http://localhost:632
<firecrotch> WorldBFree: You'll need to remove the line at the top of your sources.list file that references the cd-rom
<jussi01> Riskbreaker: http://localhost:631
<jussi01> sorry
<ubuntu> firecrotch: i got disconnected for a few seconds
<ubuntu> firecrotch: did i miss someting... i tried to umount but it says sda1 is not mounted
<WorldBFree> thanks club
<Riskbreaker> thanks!
<firecrotch> ubuntu: we're going to create a place to mount it first.  in konsole: mkdir /mnt/sda1
<tlayton> anybody know how to add hidd (it's missing) to the bluez utils for hardy?
<BluesKaj> WorldBFree, you need to edit your xorg.config file and comment out the cdrom deb repository with a #, then the other repos will be available, as long as you take out the or uncomment the #.
<Vermux> jussi01: this is confusing
<firecrotch> BluesKaj:  That's a good one.... repos in xorg.conf   lol
<BluesKaj> oops sorry sources.list, WorldBFree :)
<jussi01> Vermux: whats up?
<BluesKaj> too many balls in the air here , firecrotch
<WorldBFree> BluesKaj: yeah i knew what you meant
<firecrotch> BluesKaj:  :-D
<firecrotch> I'm not even gonna make a joke...
<WorldBFree> does that ubuntu-extras install flash as well?
<jussi01> WorldBFree: no
<firecrotch> welcome back, ubuntu
<BluesKaj> cool WorldBFree , I'm trying to talk to my ISP about my so called speedier DSL options which were supposed to be turned on today , but apparently not yet .
<Vermux> jussi01: Im confused about the Java
<ubuntu> firecrotch: hey thanks
<jussi01> WorldBFree: on kubuntu, you should install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Vermux> jussi01: what has to be done in order to install java/ java plugin
<Vermux> >
<jussi01> Vermux: which bit?
<BluesKaj> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<ubuntu> firecrotch: i thought u must be pisd coz i got diconnected
<jussi01> Vermux: ok, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<firecrotch> ubuntu: Not at all, it happens :)
<ubuntu> firecrotch: whew
<firecrotch> ubuntu: did you run the mkdir /mnt/sda1  command?
<ubuntu> firecrotch: yes i had done that
<ubuntu> firecrotch: i had done that by mkdir mnt/root
<ubuntu> firecrotch: but i think i had messed up when i came to the part wher i had to replace th uuid
<firecrotch> ubuntu: Um?  you shouldn't have had to replace anything.... just run it as I typed it
<ubuntu> firecrotch: ok i ll do that
<firecrotch> ubuntu: you should not get any output from it, it will just bring you back to a prompt
<ubuntu> firecrotch: its says permission denied
<mefisto__> firecrotch: you could just mount in /mnt. don't need a new dir
<firecrotch> ubuntu: silly me, sorry.  you need to put sudo in front of the command, so it should read "sudo mkdir /mnt/sda1"
<ubuntu> firecrotch: ok
<firecrotch> mefisto__:  not if there's something else mounted there
<firecrotch> mefisto__:  like a cd-rom drive :)
<ubuntu> firecrotch: yes it came to th prompt as u said
<firecrotch> ubuntu: the next command is: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<ubuntu> firecrotch: ok
<firecrotch> ubuntu: after that, you should be able to just open up Konqueror, put /mnt/sda1 into the address bar, and it will take you to the root of your installed system
<ubuntu> firecrotch: ok it came bac to the prompt
<firecrotch> So inside of /mnt/sda1 is your installed system.  There should be a directory called boot
<ubuntu> firecrotch: ok
<Vermux> jussi01: ok, I installed it. but this web says that there are missing java plugins
<jussi01> Vermux: have you restarted firefox/konq?
<firecrotch> ubuntu: inside of there should be the grub directory, with the menu.lst file inside of it
<Vermux> jussi01: no
<Vermux> firefox
<jussi01> Vermux: that would help
<Vermux> jussi01: If I click on the x all tabs will be lost?
<ubuntu> firecrotch: yes it is there, i ve copied its contents.. shud i paste in the pastebin?
<jussi01> Vermux: correct.
<firecrotch> ubuntu: yes please :)
<Vermux> jussi01: ok,
<jussi01> however, if you dont have too many, then they should be listed in recetly closed tabs when you repoen
<ubuntu> firecrotch: is this th url for the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56099/
<WorldBFree> i get errors at the end about some launchpad repositories when i do apt-get update, whats that about
<jussi01> WorldBFree: check out what it says on the kde4 install site
<Vermux> jussi01: the same problem
<Vermux> jussi01: when I click o
<jussi01> Vermux: are you sure its a java applet, not flash?
<Vermux> jussi01: on Install Missing Plugins the only option I have is to install it manually. How do I do that?
<Vermux> jussi01: it says that the Java runtime environment is available
<firecrotch> ubuntu: I don't see anything glaringly obvious that is wrong with that
<jussi01> Vermux: could you pm me the website so I can test?
<Vermux> jussi01: http://www.bandwidth.com/tools/speedTest
<mefisto__> ubuntu: do you have a file named vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic in your /boot directory (on the hard disk that you just mounted)?
<ubuntu> mefisto__: i ll check
<ubuntu> mefisto__: yes there is
<mefisto__> ubuntu: and that's in /mnt/sda1/boot  ?
<ubuntu> mefisto__: yes it is
<firecrotch> ubuntu: is initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic also there?
<famval> #kubuntu-es
<ubuntu> firecrotch: there is but its got a .bak extn
<famval> alguien que me diga como configurar amsn 0.97 para poder usarlo
<firecrotch> ubuntu: that's the problem :)
<Pici> famval: /j #ubuntu-es
<firecrotch> ubuntu: you'll have to rename it without the .bak extension
<ubuntu> firecrotch: i dont get it... i hope it is
<ubuntu> firec
<ubuntu> firecrotch: and then?
<ubuntu> firecrotch: do u think it ll be solved?
<Dunas> Kubuntu's taking somewhere around two full minutes to get to the login screen at startup. Any ideas
<Dunas> ?
<firecrotch> ubuntu: after you rename it, try to boot
<Dunas> I ask because I need to reboot to enable an ATI driver. :S
<ubuntu> firecrotch: its says acceess denied... can i open as root in here too?
<ubuntu> firecrotch: it wont let me rename it
<hostiL> #kubuntu-fr
<firecrotch> ubuntu: you can rename it from konsole a lot easier: sudo mv /mnt/sda1/boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic.bak /mnt/sda1/boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<Dunas> Is there some way to speed up the load time between GRUB and the login screen?
<ubuntu> firecrotch: ok i ll do that
<kiskoma> hey
<ubuntu_> Hi All. I need help bigtime.      when my system boots it says the kernel isn't sync'ed or something.  like VLM sync kernel..  Does anyone know what is a fix for this as I don't want to lose my drive contents!  And why doesn't installer allow to over write system files in  installl?  Why do you have to partition and zap your drive?
<jussi01> Vermux: weird, it gives me the same here, but everything still works
<kiskoma> sorry i'm beginer
<jussi01> Vermux: anyway, I need to run
<firecrotch> Dunas: First we have to figure out why it's so slow :) I'm looking up how to turn on boot logging right now
<Dunas> firecrotch: Thanks. :D I'm pretty new to all this, so be careful about how complex that is. >> << Could kill this computer if I do something wrong.
<firecrotch> Dunas: we won't let that happen :)
<Vermux> try to do the test
<unagi> i constantly have the kde window decorator crash on me............here is the backtrace http://pastebin.org/19754 can anyone tell me what this means?
<Vermux> jussi01: ^
<ubuntu> firecrotch: ok it renamed,, there s one more file in there with the same name but with dpkg-bak extn
<firecrotch> Dunas:  Just for my own info, what are the specs of the machine?
<mefisto__> Dunas: you could try this: at grub menu when you boot, press "e" to edit the kernel line, and add "profile" at the end, then enter. press "b" to boot. It will take longer than usual to boot, but after that it should boot up a little faster
<ubuntu_> Where does linux store its boot kickstarts?
<unagi> !decorator
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about decorator - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<snowdonkey> Hi.  Can someone explain why defragmenting isn't necessary with an ext3 filesystem?
<Dunas> firecrotch: AMD64 Turion processor, ATI mobile graphics card, RTL8185 wireless chipset, and if you tell me how I can find the RAM and other specs.
<firecrotch> ubuntu: that's fine, as long as you have one copy that exactly matches what it says in the menu.lst file, it will work
<unagi> !defrag | snowdonkey
<ubotu> snowdonkey: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this. A package "defrag" is available in !Universe, however its use is not safe, and is generally not needed.
<ubuntu> firecrotch: ok cool
<snowdonkey> unagi: Nice, thanks.
<famval> hi
<DaSkreech> Hi unagi got your problem sorted/
<mefisto__> looks like ubuntu had a bad/interrupted kernel upgrade
<ubuntu_> Hi All. I need help bigtime.      when my system boots it says the kernel isn't sync'ed or something.  like VLM sync kernel..  Does anyone know what is a fix for this as I don't want to lose my drive contents!  And why doesn't installer allow to over write system files in  installl?  Why do you have to partition and zap your drive?
<unagi> what is the command for the kde window decorator?
<llutz> kwin
<mefisto__> kde-window-decorator
<unagi> i constantly have the kde window deocorator crash on me http://pastebin.org/19754
<unagi> i dont know why
<firecrotch> Dunas: I can't seem to find out how to turn the logging on... I'll get it, just give me a moment
<mefisto__> unagi: happens to me too (when I start compiz). I made a .desktop file and put it in kmenu to start it again
<Dunas> Ok.
<scorpio> Всем привед!!!
<unagi> i cant seem to close the alt + f2 run dialogue anyone know what the process is
<BluesKaj> !ru | scorpio
<ubotu> scorpio: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<unagi> wow my whole system is acting up
<tj__> can i use gaim with kubuntu i need to connect to xfire but kopete doesn't have a plug-in at least not one in can find
<BluesKaj> !gaim | tj__
<ubotu> tj__: Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) is supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !gaim
<mefisto__> tj__: gaim is now pidgin, I believe
<tj__> hmm i don't get it
<tj__> changed name to pidgin
<BluesKaj> yeah tj__ , mefisto has it correct , pidgin is the gaim substitute in kubuntu now
<mefisto__> pidgin is gaim everywhere, not just kubuntu
<tj__> thanks do u think the xfire plugin for gaim would work for it
<vlt> Hello. When I have open an OpenOffice window and then---from another pc but logged in as the same user---open an office document it opens on the first pc. Any idea how to prevent this?
<BluesKaj> ok mefisto__ thz for the heads up ...not a gaimer :)
<GNU\colossus> hi all - I'd like to associate all video/* media with mplayer running in a terminal (that is closed after mplayer exits) from CLI - any hints on how to do so?
<ubuntu> firecrotch: hello again
<ubuntu> mefisto__: hi
<DaSkreech> tj__: #pidgin
<firecrotch> ubuntu: hi
<ubuntu> firecrotch: i think ur help solved the problem
<mefisto__> ubuntu: how did it go?
<ubuntu> firecrotch: otbut i cant bo
<ubuntu> boot
<ubuntu> firecrotch: i m getting some microcode error
<firecrotch> ubuntu: Do you have a different error now?
<ubuntu> firecrotch: it wont letme login to the x server/
<ubuntu> firecrotch: u know it used to throw the microcode error but it ended up booting anyways
<firecrotch> Dunas: in /etc/default/bootlogd, change BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=No to BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=Yes
<BluesKaj> hey ubuntu , there several new users who don't bother giviung themselves anick using the ubuntu handle , perhaps you could nick yourself to identify yourself from the ubuntus who frequent this room on a daily basis . Then we know who we're talking to :)
<firecrotch> Dunas: you'll need to use sudo to edit that file
<ubuntu> BluesKaj: hi there... i ll do that
<roman> hallo
<Dunas> Alright. It's set.
<Dunas> I'll be right back after rebooting.
<firecrotch> Dunas: Alright :)
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Try /nick
<DaSkreech> bah
<walmik> hello firecrotch mefisto__ BluesKaj, this is ubuntu
<walmik> BluesKaj: i created a nick as u said
<firecrotch> walmik:  Thanks, makes things much easier :)
<Vermux> how do I know if Im getting multiserve updates?
<walmik> firecrotch: cool
<firecrotch> walmik:  We'll need to know the exact error that you're getting when you try to boot
<DaSkreech> !nick
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<DaSkreech> hmm
<walmik> firecrotch: ok i have copied on my other machine, i ll type ithere
<DaSkreech> walmik: You can type /nick newnick as well
<DaSkreech> It's a lot faster
<walmik> DaSkreech: oh... i went the longer way i guess,,, but i ll remember this tip, thanks
<Vermux> hi
<ubuntu_> My "/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic" was zero bytes.  copied over backup so hope this works. to get system working agian.
<firecrotch> Welcome back, Dunas
<walmik> firecrotch: microcode error "bcm43xx_microcode.fw" not available or load failed
<walmik> firecrotch: it keeps looping over this line at some interval and asks me for walmik-laptop login and password
<Dunas> Thank you.
<mefisto__> walmik: that .bak extension, and the other file that was in /boot, suggests that a kernel upgrade was interrupted. "sudo dpkg --configure -a" should fix that.
<walmik> firecrotch: i m on a compaq pressario amd64 turion
<walmik> mefisto__: shud i type it now in the konsole
<mefisto__> walmik: are you on livecd or ...?
<firecrotch> walmik: boot from the hard drive, and enter your username and password at the prompt, then do that
<walmik> mefisto__: live cd :(
<khelll> how to change file encoding from console ?
<walmik> firecrotch: ok i ll do that
<mefisto__> walmik: by the way --configure has 2 dashes
<firecrotch> You can ignore those microcode errors for the time being
<walmik> mefisto__: ok thanks again... i ll remember that
<firecrotch> Dunas:  Can you pastebin the content of /var/log/boot  please?
<sub[t]rnl> greets
<Dunas> It says nothing has been logged yet.
<sub[t]rnl> Dunas➜ what are you trying to log?
<Dunas> Bootlog.
<sub[t]rnl> ah
<sub[t]rnl> yeah when ubuntu switched to upstream instead of init they disabled bootlogd
<Pici> s/upstream/upstart/
<sub[t]rnl> upstart :>
<firecrotch> sub[t]rnl:  do you know where upstart keeps the boot log then?
<mefisto__> sub[t]rnl: so there is no boot log now?
<sub[t]rnl> well, I'm guessing it gets written to /dev/console, so, nowhere
<sub[t]rnl> :/
<sub[t]rnl> you can install a prior version of bootlogd to get it working again, sec
<sub[t]rnl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/upstart/+bug/98955
<sub[t]rnl> down at the bottom is a .tar.gz that is working
<Dunas> I might try a different distribution at this rate. Can't get Steam running, takes forever to boot up... @@
<Dunas> Actually, ok, I can't get Wine iexplorer OR steam running but they're kind of connected.
<sdstewar> hey
<sdstewar> any hotties on here
<sdstewar> call me baby
 * sub[t]rnl sighs
<sdstewar> so what is this chat thing anyway
<sdstewar> NgigA
<Dunas> Does this happen often?
<Pici> sdstewar: See the topic.
<Pici> sdstewar: Official Kubuntu support channel
<firecrotch> sdstewar:  This is a support channel for Kubuntu
<mefisto__> sub[t]rnl: would dmesg | less effectively give you a boot log?
<sdstewar> ok so i was trying to get to this porn website right
<sdstewar> and the damn thing crached on me
<sdstewar> said i didnt have the proper flash
<firecrotch> !offtopic > sdstewar
<sdstewar> needed flash 9
<sdstewar> so what would i do to fix that
<Pici> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<DaSkreech> sdstewar: Switch to EMCAscript :)
<Pici> sdstewar: install the flashplugin-nonfree package.
<sub[t]rnl> mefisto__➜ negative, not the actual [ok] [fail] log that people are after
<ForgeAus> how do I d/l a .deb from a repository outside of apt?
<ForgeAus> ie browse to a .deb list?
<firecrotch> ForgeAus: You mean you just want to fetch the deb instead of installing it?
<ForgeAus> firecrotch I want to get the .deb from a browser and copy it over to my kubuntu so that I can install it there
<ForgeAus> (my kubuntu's networking is non-functional right now)
<firecrotch> You'll need to find it on packages.ubuntu.com then
<ForgeAus> I need to fix fglxr and the networking and possibly X before I can get apt up
<walmik> mefisto__: hi there
<ForgeAus> ok thanx :)
<walmik> firecrotch: hello
<mefisto__> ForgeAus: http://www.getdeb.net/ might have the deb you're looking for
<firecrotch> ForgeAus:  All you should need to do to get apt working is get the networking working :)
<firecrotch> no need for X at all
<walmik> mefisto__: firecrotch: unfortunately i m still not able login
<firecrotch> walmik, welcome back again
<walmik> firecrotch: i m still in live cd
<firecrotch> walmik, when you boot, you get a login: terminal right?
<walmik> firecrotch: yes i do
<walmik> firecrotch: but its got that microcode error looping every now n then
<firecrotch> walmik: you can ignore that while you're working
<walmik> firecrotch: oh ok
<firecrotch> walmik: you'll still be able to log in and everything
<walmik> firecrotch: ok
<walmik> firecrotch: u know i think i messed up some time before i came to this channel.. i d replaced th uuid with sda1 and ths
<walmik> firecrotch: and it was displayed as something that was not resolved
<walmik> firecrotch: but maybe the configure thing took care of it
<tj__> i'm using compiz and my header bar has disappeared for all the windows anybody know how fix this
<firecrotch> walmik: so you did "dpkg --reconfigure -a" ?
<GNU\colossus> I'd like to associate all video/* media with mplayer running in a terminal (that is closed after mplayer exits) from CLI - any hints on how to do so?
<walmik> firecrotch: no not reconfigure... only configure.
<walmik> firecrotch: was i to do reconfigure?
<firecrotch> walmik:  no no, sorry, my mistake
<walmik> firecrotch: np
<firecrotch> so you're still getting that error, and still not getting a graphical login?
<walmik> firecrotch: th way u had pointed out in the initial error that its not knowing wher the kernel is... wat do  think cud thisproblem be?
<walmik> firecrotch: i had run into some troubles getting the nvidia drivers installed as well
<mefisto__> ahh
<walmik> firecrotch: cud it be related?
<walmik> mefisto__: was that aah for me
<firecrotch> walmik:  Ok, now we're getting somewhere
<mefisto__> walmik: yes
<walmik> firecrotch: man this is like awesome...
<firecrotch> the trouble you had with the nvidia drivers is causing you to not be able to get X to run
<walmik> mefisto__: do u think life ll getback to normal for me?
<firecrotch> walmik: How did you install the nvidia drivers?
<walmik> firecrotch: using a lil program called envy
<walmik> firecrotch: for days i struggled to get the reso from 800 x 600 to 1280 x 800
<walmik> firecrotch: i m back to 800 now...
<firecrotch> oh my
<firecrotch> You used Envy to install the driver, then you did an upgrade, didn't you?
<walmik> firecrotch: i gues i did that
<firecrotch> walmik:  That's what has caused your problem
<walmik> firecrotch: i wanted to install eclipse, for which i had to install jre which had its own trouble
<walmik> firecrotch: what shud i do now?
<mefisto__> firecrotch: can we change nv or nvidia to vesa, so he can log in normally and continue from there, instead of livecd
<walmik> firecrotch: even jre is not installed properly giving me headaches to use phpeclipse
<firecrotch> mefisto__:  That should work, yes
<ForgeAus> thanx :)
<walmik> mefisto__: by default it used vesa but it only allowed me 800 x 600... ths is obviously befor nvidia
<ForgeAus> ok firecrotch how do I go about fixing networking?
<firecrotch> walmik:  We need to get you back to a state where you can use your system, regardless of the resolution, then we can fix the resolution
<ForgeAus> was ok from the live cd, its meant to be DHCP
<walmik> firecrotch: ya i think that makes perfect sense
<ForgeAus> (but I lost my /etc/ and trying to fix things)
<firecrotch> ForgeAus: you lost your entire /etc/ ?!
<ForgeAus> yes
 * Level15 can't stop laughing
<ForgeAus> it decided it wanted to be called a file instead of a directory
<firecrotch> ForgeAus: You didn't delete that file, did you?
<firecrotch> You can probably turn it back into a directory
<ForgeAus> not exactly
<ForgeAus> fsck did that for me
<tj__> is there a way to restart compiz the windows headers have disappered
<ForgeAus> and placed a heap of files with numerical names in lost+found
<firecrotch> tj__: killall -9 compiz.real && compiz --replace
<rothchild> tj__ try compiz --replace
<walmik> mefisto__: firecrotch: do i turn it to vesa by going into the system settings
<sub[t]rnl> tj__➜ if its just the decorations, do emerald --replace
<firecrotch> walmik:  If you're on the live cd, no
<ForgeAus> its mostly symlinks to anything in /etc/ that got broken, but fglxr is one thing I really needed to fix
<walmik> firecrotch: ok
<ForgeAus> I don't think I lost any libs
<tj__> i did that and got a kwd crash
<firecrotch> walmik: you'll have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf (on the hard drive)
<firecrotch> walmik:  and change nvidia (or nv) to vesa
<walmik> ok... just that or also the resolution
<jouellette> Hi, Can anyone help me create a .deb package? It uses cmake and I"m having issues building the package correctly
<firecrotch> walmik:  Just that.  Leave the resolution for now
<walmik> firecrotch: ok
<DaSkreech> !packaging
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<mefisto__> walmik: boot from hard drive and login, then "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" to edit the config file, and change "nv" or "nvidia" to "vesa"
<DaSkreech> jouellette: ^^^
<firecrotch> ForgeAus:  I don't recommend this often (especially in linux) but...
<walmik> mefisto__: u have telepathy... i was just gonna ask how to do that
<firecrotch> ForgeAus:  it's gonna be easier to reinstall
<ForgeAus> hehe firecrotch but I"m learning a heck of a lot more the hard way :)
<DaSkreech> walmik: That's not out till KDE 4.1
<twosouls82> :D
<mefisto__> firecrotch: it's case-sensitive, so watch the X11 when you type
<jouellette> DaSkreech: yeah, but it doesn't say anything about cmake, and that's what's causing issues...
<DaSkreech> jouellette: #kubuntu-devel might be able to point you to help docs for that
<firecrotch> mefisto__: I had it right :-P
<jouellette> DaSkreech: thanks
<walmik> mefisto__: ok  thats an eleven after x isnt it... not a double L
<mefisto__> oops
<ForgeAus> besides reinstalling will remove all the downloads, etc on the drive...
<firecrotch> ForgeAus:  The only lesson here is that fsck can sometime fsck up your system
<mefisto__> walmik: yes, uppercase X and one one
<walmik> mefisto__: ok cool.. i ll do that
<firecrotch> ForgeAus:  If you're referring to packages that you've downloaded, yes, but unless you're on dialup, that shouldnt be too bad
<ForgeAus> nah it was fscked up before I had to fsck it
<Dunas> Here's where I am. I really want to get Steam running in Wine, but it's being a complete arse. I think I need to update my graphics card or something, but it's hard to say what's wrong- even the people in #winehq can't really figure it out. Kubuntu is nice, but I spent $50 for games I can't play, and I'm not liking that prospect. I'm strongly tempted to change distributions/reinstall XP. Can someone talk me out of it? ; ;
<ForgeAus> firecrotch, vmware server is installed in there, lotsa wine apps
<ForgeAus> and downloads in general (from theming to text files to iso's)
<firecrotch> ForgeAus: well, since /etc/ doesn't really change a lot, a good way to start your endeavor would be to copy /etc/ from a live CD session
<kristjan_> ok then is hardy heron CD with kde4 going to be released? how long do we hate to wait?
<ForgeAus> already done that :)
<ForgeAus> (cept that it has caspar, so I think Ir eally should have copied one from a fresh vmware install maybe)
<firecrotch> ForgeAus:  Shouldn't matter too much, but that might work out better
<ForgeAus> well now I have fglxr it should help but still no networking
<firecrotch> ForgeAus: well, what is networking doing? are you not getting an IP from DHCP?
<sled> hello
<ForgeAus> I don't even seem to have an /eth0/
<sled> how can I turn on my second screen? I have a DELL Inspiron 6400 notebook
<sled> I set up a dual screen, but my second screen is always black
<sled> but the LED is green
<firecrotch> ForgeAus: /etc/init.d/networking restart   any help?
<vlt> Hello. When I have open an OpenOffice window on one screen and then---from another pc but logged in as the same user---open an office document it opens on the first pc. Any idea how to prevent this?
<ForgeAus> dunno I'll have to reboot into kubuntu and try it
<ForgeAus> hmm maybe I can use vmware to boot into it
<tj__> so when i open up the command line and type emerald --replace it work sthen i close the command line and the window headers disappear
<firecrotch> ForgeAus:  That might not be a bad idea, but doesn't vmware use a generic hardware profile inside the guest OS?
<ForgeAus> thats ok
<ubuntu> ciao
<ForgeAus> it deosn't have grub so I'm goina need my feisty LiveCD .iso
<ForgeAus> (well it has bits of grub but not in that partitions boot sector)
<firecrotch> ForgeAus: Have you tried dpkg-reconfigure -a ?
<twosouls82> you can use VMWare to boot a existing Windows installation... but to boot an existing Linux.. I have never found a solution
<Dunas> How do I get the latest AMD64 ATI drivers up and going for my computer?
<firecrotch> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ForgeAus> firecrotch yes
<Dunas> Ok, so it's obviously not the driver that's causing wine to not run Steam properly.
<firecrotch> ForgeAus:  What abotu with --force?
<ForgeAus> what do you mean twosouls
<ForgeAus> it works fine
<ForgeAus> firecrotch, wait till I have it booted :) its in the process now
<ForgeAus> wow it did have grub in its boot sector, interesting!
<twosouls82> ForgeAus: I must have misinterpreted something
<ForgeAus> its not booting
<ForgeAus> twosouls maybe because I'm using windows XP as my host OS?
<ForgeAus> gets to the kubuntu splash screen (the one with the blu progress bar)
<twosouls82> ForgeAus: so the not bootting install is a virtual install using VMWare hosted on XP?
<Wallgod> mefisto__: firecrotch: hello there! i m NOT in a live CD anymore
<twosouls82> booting*
<Wallgod> firecrotch: mefisto__this is walmik
<theunixgeek> Anyone use GNUstep? I need help opening Project Builder.
<theunixgeek> [2:19pm] theunixgeek: I don't know where it's located.
<firecrotch> Wallgod:  That's good!
<Wallgod> mefisto__: firecrotch now the display isnt 800 either... i m seeing some light at the end of the tunnel
<firecrotch> Wallgod: Follow the instructions here on how to set up the proper nvidia drivers: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mefisto__> Wallgod: good work
<ForgeAus> hehe twosouls the not booting one right now is the one thats already installed natively on my HDD (I tried booting it from inside vmware)
<Wallgod> mefisto__: firecrotch: no no,, the credit is entirely to u guys
<ForgeAus> I tried recovery mode seemed to start working but hangs on Begin: waiting for root file system
<mefisto__> Wallgod: you came here and found the help you needed, and did the right things, so you fixed it really
<ForgeAus> wait maybe because I have it mounted in ext2ifs
<twosouls82> ForgeAus: so I understood that part right :) I said I never found a way to do that (the other way around booting an non virtual XP installation in VMWare is no problem)
<Wallgod> mefisto__: u r so modest!
<twosouls82> ForgeAus: that's a good reason for it not to work I guess
<ForgeAus> erm I have to reboot for it to unmount :(
<ForgeAus> maybe later someday
<ForgeAus> right now 2 tired I gotta sleep but thanx for the help anyway firecrotch :)
<twosouls82> ForgeAus: isn't there a control panel applet being supplied with that fs driver?
<Wallgod> firecrotch: shud i use envy?
<ForgeAus> yes twosouls
<twosouls82> can't you unmount it there?
<firecrotch> Wallgod:  NO
<ForgeAus> yes
<firecrotch> Wallgod: never!
<ForgeAus> but it tells me I have to reboot for it to work
<twosouls82> :s tsss
<firecrotch> ForgeAus:  No problem :)
<twosouls82> :)
<twosouls82> ForgeAus: good night
<Wallgod> firecrotch: oh ok... but ther is ths nvidia settings menu in the start menu
<Wallgod> firecrotch: so does that mean there are some drivers in her already?
<ForgeAus> if that doesn't work later what I'll do is chroot to it from my feisty.iso
<ForgeAus> and see what I can do from there
<firecrotch> Wallgod: whatever you did with envy is just going to mess things up even more, most likely
<twosouls82> ForgeAus: what was the problem, did it give you an error?
<twosouls82> :)
<Wallgod> firecrotch: oh.. i ll follow the nstructions of this page u gave me the link to
<firecrotch> Wallgod:  That ought to fix your problem
<firecrotch> Wallgod: Before you do that... your wireless is working on your computer, correct?
<firecrotch> Oh geez
<Wallgod> firecrotch: no its not yet
<Wallgod> firecrotch: i mean i havent got till there
<firecrotch> Wallgod: okay
<firecrotch> mefisto__:  are you still around?
<Wallgod> firecrotch: shud i go ahead with nvidia?
<firecrotch> Wallgod:  Yeah, go ahead and fix the nvidia drivers
<vigge_sWe> hello. How do I mount my shared folder?
<vigge_sWe> ?
<usuari> #vilafranka
<mefisto__> firecrotch: i"m here now
<vigge_sWe> how do I mount my shared folders?
<firecrotch> mefisto__:  Heh, well I was going to ask if you were going to be around to maybe help Wallgod, since I have to go to sleep (2pm here already) but he's disappeared
<mefisto__> firecrotch: I'm going to bed to :) I was waiting for sunrise to take photos, now I'm finished
<BluesKaj> vigge_sWe, right click on the folder you want to share/sharetab/configure file sharing
<vigge_sWe> how do I do mount a folder from windows xp then?
<firecrotch> mefisto__: Ah, alright, well, have a good sleep-time-thing...
<mefisto__> firecrotch: you too
<firecrotch> mefisto__: I somehow doubt that will happen :(
<BluesKaj> vigge_sWe, do you have ntfs-3g installed ?
<vigge_sWe> no I don't think so, but I use VirtualBox
<Wallgod> mefisto__: firecrotch
<Wallgod> mefisto__: firecrotch: hio there ... got dicsconnected
<firecrotch> Wallgod:  I'm still here, mefisto__ is gone though
<Wallgod> firecrotch: oh ok... i m gonna do that setup now
<firecrotch> Wallgod: Okay, once you've got the nvidia driver setup properly, then you can work on getting your wireless card to work
<vigge_sWe> BluesKaj : how do I instal ntfs-3g? Can I use it when both windows xp and kubuntu are running?
<Wallgod> firecrotch: ok... u know these settings for 7.10 is something that i had done earlier as well...
<Wallgod> firecrotch: shud i try the ones mentioned for 7.4
<sled> hello
<firecrotch> Wallgod: not if you're not using 7.04
<firecrotch> sled: hello!
<Wallgod> firecrotch: i m not..
<BluesKaj> !ntfs-3g | vigge_sWe
<ubotu> vigge_sWe: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<firecrotch> Wallgod:  then don't use those instructions :)
<vigge_sWe> I have no partitions
<vigge_sWe> virtual harddrive
<Wallgod> firecrotch: also when i do lcpci command, i get Nvidia Corporation unknown device ... maybe because we made it to vesa
<sled> I managed to use the dual screen feature, but my mouse cursor looks strange on my second screen
<sled> it's like a big rectangle
<firecrotch> Wallgod:  That wouldnt cause that.  As long as you know it's nvidia, its fine
<BluesKaj> !virtual box | vigge_sWe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtual box - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !virtualbox | vigge_sWe
<ubotu> vigge_sWe: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Wallgod> firecrotch: u know while editing the xorg.conf file... i changed the driver from nvidia to vesa but left the manufacturer details to Nvidia Corp
<firecrotch> Wallgod:  that's okay too
<Wallgod> firecrotch: ok
<Arwen> firecrotch? must be painful...
<vigge_sWe> 1. virtualbox is free. 2. #vbox sent me here to #kubuntu...
<BluesKaj> vigge_sWe, in other words help is available in #vbox)
<vigge_sWe> they still sent me here...
<firecrotch> Arwen:  You get used to it after a while... :)
<Wallgod> the only instructions for 7.10 say that i shud enable the restricted drivers which will instal th right drivers... i have done this in the past so its already enabled
<Wallgod> firecrotch: wat do u suggest i shud do now
<ddamron> hey,
<firecrotch> Wallgod: hang on one moment
<ddamron> I'm trying to X into my dcerouter from my laptop
<Wallgod> firecrotch: ya np
<ddamron> oops,
<ddamron> wrong thread,
<ddamron> sorry guys!
<BluesKaj> vigge_sWe, well, in xp you should be able to setup file sharing as you would normally with another pc.
<vigge_sWe> but anyway, I seem to get erorr when typing sudo mount -t vboxsf [-o OPTIONS] Skrivbord /mnt/share in terminal
<vigge_sWe> virtualbox has folder sharing but you need to mount it with sudo mount -t vboxsf [-o OPTIONS] Skrivbord /mnt/share but it gave me errors
<firecrotch> Wallgod:  You should be able to change /etc/X11/xorg.conf back to nvidia then, and it *should* work
<Toyd> Where can i download the latest live cd?
<BluesKaj> vigge_sWe, so perhaps your question should be directed to the the ppl in the #windows chat
<firecrotch> Toyd: http://kubuntu.org
<vigge_sWe> of***
<vigge_sWe> #windows
<Wallgod> firecrotch: i had done that in our previous step... thats how i came without the live CD in this session
<vigge_sWe> oops
<Wallgod> firecrotch: oh i get it
<Wallgod> firecrotch: change it back to nvidia
<firecrotch> Wallgod: actually, I have a better solution
<Wallgod> firecrotch: also, there are these few things in adept that show uninstalled, like nvidia driver settings and nvidia xconfig
<firecrotch> Wallgod: in konsole: dpkg-reconfigure xorg-nvidia
<Wallgod> firecrotch: ok
<firecrotch> at least I think that's the proper command
<Wallgod> firecrotch: is there a keyboard shortcut to firing up konsole?
<tekteen> Wallgod: why not create one?
<tekteen> or use katapult
<Wallgod> firecrotch: shud there be a gap after dpkg?
<tekteen> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<firecrotch> wallgod: dpkg-reconfigure xorg-nvidia
<Wallgod> tekteen: ok i ll try that.. thanks for the tip
<tekteen> np
<BluesKaj> hehe ''firing up a konsole"
<vigge_sWe> how do I use samba/filesharing??????
<Wallgod> firecrotch: it says xorg-nvidia is not installed
<firecrotch> Wallgod: I figured as much... I have to find the right command
<Wallgod> BluesKaj:  firing up... is that a windows term that makes it sound corny?
<Wallgod> firecrotch: ok cool
<firecrotch> Wallgod: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Wallgod> firecrotch: ok
<LukeLM> !samba vigge_sWe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about samba vigge_swe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> Wallgod, reminds of the geeky audio guys i used to chat with , firing up their tube amps :)
<LukeLM> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Toyd> where can i find the kubuntu live-cd?
<Wallgod> firecrotch: ok it gave some installer kinda screenshots and finally said only one head can be configure now, remaining will have to be done later manually
<BluesKaj> vigge_sWe, you don't need samba for a virtual box sharing AFAIK
<Toyd> i cant find it on kubuntu.org
<Wallgod> firecrotch: and then it comes to an <ok> where it has stopped
<Toyd> !sambal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sambal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<firecrotch> wallgod: the <ok> is a button :)
<Toyd> !spicy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spicy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vigge_sWe> yes I do. when you sent me to the windows support they told me to use samba...
<Toyd> !live cd
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<firecrotch> use the arrow keys to highlight it, and hit enter
<Toyd> !download live cd
<Wallgod> firecrotch: but i cant click on it,. nor does hitting the enter key do anyting
<BluesKaj> vigge_sWe, they obviously misunderstood your question
<vigge_sWe> and the ones at virtualbox support don't want to tell me how to use the vbox "folder sharing"
<vigge_sWe> so I guess I better do the samba thing
<BluesKaj> try samba then, vigge_sWe ...see what happens
<firecrotch> Wallgod:  I just want to make sure you're looking at what I think you are... it's a grey box on a blue background?
<Wallgod> firecrotch: yes it is... i selected and hit enter, now its asking for video cards bus identifier
<firecrotch> Is there a default setting?
<senane> #kubuntu-fr
<Wallgod> firecrotch: i think there was one in the previous screen(with the ok button
<Wallgod> firecrotch: and in this screen there is something like PCI:0:18s
<Wallgod> PCI:0:18:s
<vigge_sWe> what should I have as servername and sharename?
<firecrotch> Wallgod:  The defaults for everything should be fine
<Wallgod> ok
<BluesKaj> Wallgod, lspci | grep VGA
<Wallgod> firecrotch: it says incorrect format for bus
<Wallgod> BluesKaj: i ll try that
<Wallgod> BluesKaj: whtever that came after that command shud be used as the correct format?
<vigge_sWe> "viggeswe@Kubuntu:~$ sudo mount -amount error: could not find target server. TCP name servername/sharename not foundNo ip address specified and hostname not found"
<vigge_sWe> what should I do now?
<Wallgod> BluesKaj: it says 00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0531 (rev a                              2)
<Wallgod> BluesKaj: oops! shud i have used the pastebin?
<firecrotch> Wallgod: 00:12.0  is what you should use then
<Wallgod> firecrotch: ok cool
<vigge_sWe> what should I have as servername and sharename?
<Wallgod> firecrotch: its still says incorrect format
<BluesKaj> vigge_sWe, open konqueror type smb:/ in the addressbar, a file showing your samba shared folders should open
<firecrotch> Wallgod: Try  "PCI:12:0:0"
<Wallgod> firecrotch: i tried that
<Wallgod> firecrotch: not exactly that... i ll try it
<firecrotch> Wallgod: I have to admit, I know *nothing* about setting up nvidia graphics cards, just from what I've read
<Wallgod> firecrotch: woah! looks like it tookk it...
<Wallgod> firecrotch: u have some seruous good intuition
<firecrotch> That format *might* be wrong, if it is, you can just run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-zorg again
<firecrotch> When you're done with the reconfigure, you'll have to restart X
<Wallgod> firecrotch: i hope this thing works! it now asks for how much memory to be used by the casrd
<Wallgod> card
<firecrotch> I don't know what to set for that
<tr_tr_tr> Hi, someboy knows what files attach to bug in launchpad ? (dmesg, lspci
<tr_tr_tr> ...
<Wallgod> firecrotch: it also says that it shud be left blank and shud be specified only if card lacks RAM
<Wallgod> firecrotch: or if xserver has problems identifying it
<firecrotch> Leave it blank then, nvidia cards certainly have their own ram
<rufus_> when asked about partitions, i selected manual because I want to isntall kubuntu to /dev/hda1 - how can i select this?
<rufus_> when i hit enter over it, it takes me to a menu to edit it
<BluesKaj> rufus_, do you want to keep windows ?
<alien_doggy> has some one experians howto config the sound to a laptop: lenovo 3000 N300 0769-bhg?
<rufus_> BluesKaj, i have two partitiosn on this hard drive
<rufus_> both are empty
<firecrotch> alien_doggy: paste the output of lspci | grep Audio
<rufus_> how can I select /dev/hda1 to put kubuntu on?
<Wallgod> firecrotch: it aasked a series of quesstion related to keyboard and now it asks keyboard variuant
<alien_doggy> <firecrotch> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<rufus_> i have the [!!] Partiton disks - window up
<rufus_> there are four guided - and one manual option
<Arwen> Anyone: How can I make Amarok reload its list of shoutcast servers?
<BluesKaj> rufus_, if you intend to dual boot with windows , put it on the first partiton , then the 2nd partition should be ext3 for kubuntu and a small 1-2 G linux swap partition should be the last one
<firecrotch> alien_doggy:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/130559
<firecrotch> alien_doggy:  Good luck, the driver is semi-broken.  Most people can't get it to work
<rufus_> BluesKaj, how can I select to put it on the second one?
<BluesKaj> Arwen, click on playlists
<Arwen> BluesKaj, and then?
<rufus_> and wont kubuntu automatically make my swap partition?
<firecrotch> Wallgod: Defaults for everything :)
<BluesKaj> Arwen, then the shoutcast list shoul be in the playlist tree
<Wallgod> firecrotch: ya i went along with that.. now i ve come to the resoltions... looks like its gona work
<Arwen> BluesKaj, yes, I want it to reload it
<Arwen> how do I accomplish that?
<firecrotch> Wallgod:  Yep, you should be fine now
<BluesKaj> rufus , no you need to make one with the partition editor
<rufus_> ok, im doing it
<firecrotch> Wallgod:  I've got to get going, if you /msg me, I'll give you my email address
<Wallgod> firecrotch: i msg u as in pm?
<firecrotch> Yeah
<ehhh> hi again!
<ehhh> what?
<ehhh> my nickname isn't ehhh!
<ehhh> wtf!
<firecrotch> Well it is now!
<Wallgod> firecrotch: it wont let me pm u
<ehhh> "the name vigge_sWe is already in use"
<ehhh> damn
<rufus_> BluesKaj, it made a swap partition, but it made /dev/hda3 - it wouldnt accept the ones that I made with my gparted livecd
<Toyd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlrmj9IeK6Y <-- ehhh for you
<firecrotch> Wallgod:  Oh, right, you're not auth'd
<Tm_T> !ohmy | ehhh
<ubotu> ehhh: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ehhh> wtf should I do?
<Tm_T> ehhh: please don't use that abbreviation
<ehhh> ok
<Tm_T> thank you :)
<firecrotch> Wallgod:  my email is firecrotch420@gmail.com  (I know this is gonna get even more spam now)
<ehhh> ahh It was Kubuntu that caused windows to crash!
<ehhh> That explains why I needed to restart
<Tm_T> it can't
<rufus_> oh, and will I still be able to install another version of ubuntu on here after I finish installing kubuntu?
<Wallgod> firecrotch: how cann i ever thank u enough!
<BluesKaj> rufus , is the swap made with gparted listed in the partition table ?
<ehhh> Can you kick vigge_sWe so I can change my username?
<rufus_> BluesKaj, it just made its own swap
<Wallgod> firecrotch: u ve been so helpful... i ve no words to express my gratitude
<rufus_> so, that problem is solved
<firecrotch> Wallgod:  The satisfaction of knowing that I helped someone is thanks enough
<ehhh> plz some1, kick vigge_sWe
<BluesKaj> ok rufus , then try to install kubuntu on the ext3 partition
<ehhh> I want my name back :(
<Wallgod> firecrotch: my goodness.... ur words are inspirationa
<Wallgod> l
<Wallgod> firecrotch: i think this thing has worked now...
<Wallgod> firecrotch: it has gonbe back to the commanf prompt
<firecrotch> Wallgod: you'll find out when you restart X
<ehhh> btw, BluesKaj, I couldn't connect to the smb:// thing
<firecrotch> thats when the changes take effect
<firecrotch> if you don't get a GUI when you restart X, just login and do the reconfigure again.
<firecrotch> Wallgod:  Or go back to "vesa" and start from scratch
<rufus_> BluesKaj, it is currently doing that ;) - just one question: i have /dev/hda1 and /dev/hda2 available still... will I be able to install the orignal Ubuntu on there?
<Wallgod> firecrotch: i just hope so.... thanks once again... u ve been realy kind... if u get a mail from han address with walmik or wallgod, then pls do accept it
<Wallgod> firecrotch: i m going to restart now
<firecrotch> Wallgod:  You're very welcome.  I've gotta go now :(
<Wallgod> firecrotch: goodbye... and tc
<firecrotch> My girlfriend is getting mad lol
<BluesKaj> ehhh, you have to open system settings/sharing and configure samba
<tzanger> good afternoon
<tzanger> which package do I need to be able to pull and push files off my cell phone via bluetooth?  konq oepns up obex://[macid] but "audio" "pictures" and "video" it has no idea what to do with
<ehhh> noooo! Samba got uninstalled due to the crash!
<BluesKaj> rufus_, hda1 should be for windows , hda2 for linux
<ehhh> How do I install it again?
<whabo> hello i have the linksys WUSB54G wireless adapter on this computer .... how do i set it up to work wireless???? ANy help would be appreciated .. thank you.
<ehhh> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ehhh> tyu
<szakulec> When could I expect the wine 0.9.55 package to come out?
<ehhh> it was already installed, weird
<ehhh> ok what do I do in the "share" setting?
<phoenixz> szakulec> I'd check the wine channel or website, or google..
<ehhh> BluesKaj ?
<ehhh> yes!
<vigge_sWe> ty!
<BluesKaj> ehhh, admin mode , simple file sharing
<tr_tr_tr> what files do i have to attach normally to report a bug in launchpad? I remember lspci, dmesg... ??
<vigge_sWe> it says "SMB and NFS is not installed"
<vigge_sWe> Where do I get NFS?
<vigge_sWe> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<vigge_sWe> ty
<vigge_sWe> eh it doesen't tell me how to install NFS, just how to configure it...
<vigge_sWe> found it
<armadill0> Is there a pseudo package I can apt-get that has a big set of development tools?  Like kdevelop, and some other IDE's?
<Arwen> kde-devel maybe
<Aloha> konversation kills
<vigge_sWe> BluesKaj, I have done that now, simple sharing...
<Aloha> sshfs is another good networking filesystem
<vigge_sWe> BluesKaj , smb:/ says it couldn't find any "work group"
<tertius> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<vigge_sWe> BluesKaj what should I do now?
<rufus_> while installing kubuntu, will I get the option to install grub? right now its at  "Select and install software" - 44%
<tzanger> hmm, how would I send a contact that is in korganizer to my phone via bluetooth?  THere's a "store contact in" button that is a picture of a phone but it doesn't do anything that I can tell
<rufus_> does your computer have bluetooth?
<tzanger> rufus_: of course it does
<tzanger> rufus_: I can view the phone via konqueror
<tzanger> obextool finds it and I can poke around
<unagi> konq can browse phones?
<tzanger> but I haven't been able to figure out how to send a contact to it
<tzanger> unagi: yes
<rufus_> im not sure that korganizer even supports bluetooth
<unagi> how
<jussi01> unagi: yep, just go to system-kbluetooth and it will put an icon in your tray
<rufus_> while installing kubuntu, will I get the option to install grub? right now its at  "Select and install software" - 58%
<jussi01> rufus_: after that
<rufus_> ok
<rufus_> ive installed ubuntu before, i just didnt watch the screen
<jussi01> it happens right at the end, asks which hdd you wantit on
<jussi01> Hmmm, can you get the little website icons to appear on konqs bookmarks - ie in the taskbar bookmarks?
<vigge_sWe> BluesKaj , please help me
<jussi01> vigge_sWe: whats the problem?
<vigge_sWe> I can't connect to windows with smb:/
<vigge_sWe> It say it couldn't find any "work groups"
<jussi01> vigge_sWe: what error does it give you?
<default_op> does anyone know the name of the program that lets you pick the display resolution?  It's missing in my systemsettings
<vigge_sWe> "couldn't find workgroup"
<jussi01> default_op: kde3 or 4?
<BluesKaj> vigge_sWe, I'm not very well versed on virtual box folder sharing with linux ... I've gone as far I can to help you. Time for the "heavy hitters' to take over :P
<default_op> jussi01: kde3 jus
<jussi01> default_op: monitor and display
<default_op> jussi01: do you know what is the cli string to run it?
<BluesKaj> jussi01, vigge_sWe is running a virtual box with windows xp and he wants to access his shared folders...the #windows chat told him to use samba
<jussi01> BluesKaj: ahh, yeah, thats a tricky one. there are answers on google, just I dont know off the top of my head
<unagi> how do you install tar.bz in kde
<jussi01> !compile | unagi
<ubotu> unagi: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<jussi01> unagi: what is it?
<jussi01> default_op: nope, sorry, no idea
<unagi> open arena
<SayaSe> The first update after a fresh Kubuntu gutsy install gives me "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages." at linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic and a fatal "file cannot be found" error at the next startup. It's somewhat frustrating (3rd time now)
<mefisto__> default_op: displayconfig
<default_op> jussi01: ok thanks.  will look
<jussi01> unagi: its in the repos
<default_op> mefisto__: WOW thanks.
<jussi01> !info openarena
<ubotu> openarena (source: openarena): A fast-paced 3D first-person shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-4 (gutsy), package size 747 kB, installed size 1648 kB
<rufus_> does compiz work in kubuntu?
<jpatrick> !compiz | rufus_
<ubotu> rufus_: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<default_op> mefisto__: can't be found.  I must have lost in somehow
<SayaSe> And now it offers me a distribution upgrade from 7.10 to 7.10... I'm really trying to give KDE a chance here, but it's not being helpful.
<BluesKaj> vigge_sWe, that's why I dual boot ...I tried virtual box and vmware and had a lot od network probs so I just decided to use different partitions for my OS's . The by using ntfs-3g and ntfs-config I have no access problems to my windows partition from linux.I also use samba to access my wife's pc if required.
<unagi> jussi01: the one in the repos is version 0.7 and most of the servers are 0.6
<vigge_sWe> BluesKaj : I don't want to format my computer to do a partition...
<jussi01> unagi: nope its not
<unagi> what do you mean no its  not
<jussi01> unagi: the gutsy repos have: 0.6.0-4
<jussi01> !info openarena
<ubotu> openarena (source: openarena): A fast-paced 3D first-person shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-4 (gutsy), package size 747 kB, installed size 1648 kB
<BluesKaj> vigge_sWe, ok, then good luck in your search
<unagi> watever the version is im geting a 'invalid folder' error
<armadill0> What does the "15" signify in: 2.6.20-15 (from uname -a)
<Daisuke_Ido> armadill0: revision by the ubuntu devs
<Daisuke_Ido> afaik
<armadill0> Daisuke_Ido: that would make sense. thanks :)
<jussi01> yeah, ubuntu revisions
<rufus_> for some reason, I can not add things to my desktop, or even right click on it
<armadill0> So if I apt-get install linux-source-2.6.20 will that grab the patched sources?
<armadill0> I'm trying to make my first kernel module
<armadill0> just a hello world thing
<rufus_> and when I add an application to the desktop, it says its there, but I can't see it
<rufus_> whats wrong with it?
<walmik> mefisto__: hi  there
<armadill0> ah I figured it out
<MrJigsaw> which client do you guys prefer for remoting between 2 linux PC's ?
<MrJigsaw> Remote desktop *
<walmik> BluesKaj: hello
<walmik> BluesKaj: I reinstalled Kubuntu
<rufus_> can someone help me
<MrJigsaw> just ask
<tekteen> !ask | rufus_
<ubotu> rufus_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<rufus_> i alread asked it
<tekteen> then prop not
<tekteen> ask again though
<rufus_> for some reason, I can not add things to my desktop, or even right click on it
<tekteen> I did not hear the question
<rufus_> and when I add an application to the desktop, it says its there, but I can't see it
<walmik> does anybody have an idea bout a microcode error on a laptop
<tekteen> do you have kiosk installed?
<rufus_> i dont think so, i just installed kubuntu
<tekteen> ok
<rufus_> sudo apt-get install kiosk ?
<tekteen> no
<tekteen> that could CAUSE the prob
<walmik> i want to install eclipse, wats the best way to install the jre so that eclipse works fine
<tekteen> There is a tool to do this to a machine so that admins can assert complete control (it lockdown)
<tekteen> it=IT
<Zombocom> oh
<tekteen> I am not sure why you would have that problem
<Zombocom> I have 64 bit linux how do I install a java runtime environment so I can run frostwire and eclipse?
<tekteen> does it happen after a reboot?
<jussi01> !java64 | Zombocom
<ubotu> Zombocom: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Zombocom> any easyer walkthroughs?
<BluesKaj> rufus_, what says the application is there
<MrJigsaw> Is there any Free dictonaries for linux? Im looking for Danish - English / English - Danish  :-)
<BluesKaj> Zombocom, install ia32libs for starters
<Aloha> MrJigsaw: apt-cache show kdict
<Zombocom> blueskaj I have them already
<unagi> what exactly is compiling........what is it actually doing, compiling it based on what my hardware is?
<tekteen> !compile|unagi
<Aloha> unagi: and what options were included in configuring it
<ubotu> unagi: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<MrJigsaw> Aloha: is that a program ?
<Aloha> MrJigsaw: kdict is a program, yes
<LukeLM> join #windows
<unagi> there goes my kde decorator again
<unagi> it crashes all the friggen time
<LukeLM> oops
<unagi> why would i want to join windows
<unagi> windows is lame
 * Aloha my KDE windows are pretty cool ;)
<LukeLM> I wanted to :(
 * Aloha doesn't know why he typed /me
<unagi> and so is compiling that doesnt work
<BluesKaj> LukeLM, type it in the server dialog box
<unagi> now i dont know what to do
<Aloha> unagi: are you trying to compile kde software?
<unagi> im trying to compile open arena
 * Aloha never heard of it
<Daisuke_Ido> oi
<Daisuke_Ido> what's wrong with the one in the repos?
<Daisuke_Ido> !openarena
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openarena - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MrJigsaw> Aloha: i dont think that dict has got any danish dictonary sites in its rep..
<Daisuke_Ido> !find arena
<ubotu> Found: openarena, openarena-data, openarena-server, alien-arena, alien-arena-data (and 3 others)
<Daisuke_Ido> !info openarena
<ubotu> openarena (source: openarena): A fast-paced 3D first-person shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-4 (gutsy), package size 747 kB, installed size 1648 kB
<Aloha> MrJigsaw: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/text/idanish
<tekteen> !msgthebot > Daisuke_Ido:
<tekteen> : !msgthebot > Daisuke_Ido
<Daisuke_Ido> tekteen: apologies
<tekteen> np
<Daisuke_Ido> but yeah, unagi, what do you have against installing software from the repos?
<tekteen> Daisuke_Ido: I can not type. lol
<unagi> .......i have nothing against isntalling software from the repos
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, but i got what you were trying to do
<unagi> if the software from the repos is the right version
<phoenixz> Where can I see the changelog of the last kernel and video driver update?
<Daisuke_Ido> unagi: http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=openarena
<Daisuke_Ido> google is your friend :)
<armadill0> where can I find a good guide to kernel module development on ubuntu?
<armadill0> ie: modules for ubuntu, made on ubuntu
<BluesKaj> unagi, that's the whole idea of repos , they contain the right software ..it's the open source stuff that one should be wary of
<unagi> BluesKaj: the repos contain .6
<unagi> the current version is .7
<unagi> Daisuke_Ido: what am i looking at here
<jussi01> !info openarena hardy
<ubotu> openarena (source: openarena): A fast-paced 3D first-person shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0-2 (hardy), package size 690 kB, installed size 1572 kB
<rufus_> where is an example of how the Kubuntu grub config should look like?
<Daisuke_Ido> unagi: you're looking at a page where you can download .7.1
<Daisuke_Ido> for gutsy
<unagi> i have 7.1
<Daisuke_Ido> ...
<Daisuke_Ido> prepackaged
<jussi01> I _really_ dont recomend getdeb
<Daisuke_Ido> hence the name of the site: get*deb*
<Daisuke_Ido> i normally don't, but that does work
<szakulec> !info wine hardy
<ubotu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.55-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 34871 kB, installed size 108000 kB
<default_op> Should I have KDE installed or KDE-core is fine?
<szakulec> any reason why gutsy doesn't have wine 0.9.55?
<BluesKaj> err, can someone tell me what unagi is talking about ?
<jussi01> szakulec: because it wasnt out when gutsy came out=?
<default_op> wine on mine is 9.44
<Daisuke_Ido> szakulec: it isn't packaged yet?
<szakulec> okay
<jussi01> BluesKaj: openarena
<Daisuke_Ido> .9.46, gutsy 32 bit
<default_op> Should I have KDE installed as well as KDE-core, or is the core just fine?
<BluesKaj> ok jussi01 thx ...I thought he was rejecting repositories in general :)
<jussi01> hehe
<default_op> I heard the kde4 offical is corrorpt, is that the same with kde 3?
<rufus_> where is an example of how the Kubuntu grub config should look like?
<Daisuke_Ido> aaaand, szakulec, if you want the latest (i know i do), go here: http://winehq.org/site/download-deb
<Daisuke_Ido> that has the wine repos
<BluesKaj> rufus_, alt+F2, kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Daisuke_Ido> szakulec: looks like .9.54 is the latest there
<rufus_> but I need to see it so that I can add it manually, grub isnt set up for it yet
<BluesKaj> add what and see what , rufus_ ?
<jussi01> !grub | rufus_
<ubotu> rufus_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<default_op> linux is funny.  I've gone from a working system to the menu dying after editing it to losing init.d boot file to resucing the system to now fixing KDE3.   It's my fault as I tried to push KDE4 and return.  It's a great way to learn how the whole thing works.  hehehe.
<BluesKaj> BBL
<unagi> BluesKaj: how more simple can i put it
<Daisuke_Ido> unagi: did you look at the site?
<Daisuke_Ido> or...
<unagi> BluesKaj: the repos are version 0.6..........the servers are 0.7.1...........s
<Daisuke_Ido> he just left
<unagi> blah
<Daisuke_Ido> now, can you answer the question?
<Daisuke_Ido> you have a couple options
<Daisuke_Ido> getdeb
<Daisuke_Ido> or enable the backports repo, because 0.7.0 is in there
<unagi> backports?
<Daisuke_Ido> yes, backports
<jussi01> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<rufus_> where is the Kubuntu kernel located?
<yasahiro> :( im looking for a good video editor... but i cant find any...
<Arwen> !cinelerra | yasahiro
<ubotu> yasahiro: Cinelerra is a video editor and compositor that cannot be included in Ubuntu for legal reasons. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<siofwolves> I have a 320gb external usb drive (fat32), any ideas how to get it mounted? I only wish to read from it, not write.
<Arwen> mount -o ro /dev/whatever /media/whatever ?
<jussi01> yasahiro: kdenlive is ok
<neville> 320Gb fat32?
<Arwen> bah, nothing beats Cinelerra
<neville> I thought it only supported partitions as big as 40Gb :/
<Arwen> neville, Windows' partitioning tool has that limit.
<Arwen> The real limit is somewhere around 250GB
<neville> Ahh
<neville> Makes sense :P
<Aloha> MrJigsaw: did that idanish dictionary help at all?
<MrJigsaw> No
<Arwen> and actually, you can have volumes over 250GB but that makes error recovery near impossible
<kaminix> How do I install from source into apt so that I can easily remove the app later? There was some smart app to do that
<Arwen> kaminix, dpkg-buildpackage
<Arwen> !packaging | kaminix
<ubotu> kaminix: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<kaminix> Arwen: Not the tool I used last time. Is it as easy as that one? The one I used replaced the make install, asked me a bunch of stuff and did everything for me.
<Arwen> You're thinking of !checkinstall which kind of sucks
<Arwen> A lot.
<kaminix> Why does it suck?
<Arwen> breaks apt's dependency handling
<Daisuke_Ido> sweet.  upgrading to wine .9.54 makes PS work perfectly
<unagi> wow all that trouble to install open arena and the mouse acts weird
<kaminix> Awww... this looks like pain. I think I'll just use checkinstall... thanks :p
<Daisuke_Ido> ...
<Daisuke_Ido> so, you explain WHY checkinstall is bad
<Daisuke_Ido> and he chooses to use it anyway
<Daisuke_Ido> i truly do not understand people sometimes
<kaminix> What?
<kaminix> I've used it before, didn't mess up... so much :p
<hydrogen> well
<hydrogen> breaking dependancy handling
<hydrogen> is a lot less of an evil
<hydrogen> than just installing onto the live filesystem
<Daisuke_Ido> i will grant you that
<rufus_> !plasmoids
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasmoids - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rufus_> are plasmoids like screenlets for KDE?
<hydrogen> right now they are pretty much a superkaramba replacement
<hydrogen> in the future the concept at this point is for them to replace at least some windows
<Z0d14k1> plasmoids look _REALLY_ cool.  There just aren't enough of them to push me to KDE4 full time.....  Need more functionality.
<rufus_> hmm... what is a antiX Fluxbox theme?
<neville> Has KDE4 still got all of the great things that made 3.5.8 great? Or is some/most of the things missing?
<siofwolves> Arwen, it worked thanks. had to do a bit of work to find the device name (/dev/sdf), but working anyhow.
<hydrogen> depends on what you considder the things are that made kde3.5.8 great
<selckin> neville: lots missing wait for 4.1
<rufus_> does kubuntu come with kde4?
<neville> Okay, thanks for that
<rufus_> hmm... what is a antiX Fluxbox theme? does it work with KDE or is it only for fluxbox
<kaminix> Meh, something strange with checkinstall. I'll just package it right :( Mje
<kaminix> In the packaging tutorial, what does this command do? apt-get source hello-debhelper
<Arwen> gets the source packages for "hello-debhelper"
<Aloha> kaminix: it downloads the source package
<Aloha> Arwen: doh slow on the draw ;)
<Arwen> its in the tutorial to give you an idea what a proper debian/ dir should look like
<kaminix> Or if I want to package libtorrent I ought to replace hello-debhelper with libtorrent10?
<kaminix> Could not find libtorrent-svn_080215.orig.tar.gz
<kaminix> How do I do if I don't have an original targz?
<kaminix> Oh... or add --createorig to create one
<wromich> hi everybody!;)
<MrJigsaw> Do you guys use ARK to unrar rar files ?
<SlimeyPete> no, I use unrar.
<MrJigsaw> SlimeyPete: does unrar have a gui ?
<NickPresta> MrJigsaw, I believe you can use Ark if you install unrar. I usually use `unrar` and the terminal.
<SlimeyPete> MrJigsaw: nah
<unagi> anyone here play open arena?
<tekteen> yes
<tekteen> I hated it
<unagi> why
<tekteen> No fun
<unagi> why
<tekteen> I just did not have fun with it
<MrJigsaw> Okay.. ill just use ARK then.. im not that good at terminal stuff.. YET!
<unagi> is it cuz u suck at it? :D
<tekteen> I like Americas Army Better
<tekteen> and no
<unagi> for linux?
<tekteen> no
<tekteen> windows
<unagi> screw windows
<tekteen> I agree
<SlimeyPete> Enemy Territory is good.
<tekteen> it used to be for linux
<Aloha> how do you make konversation not fullscreen anymore if you accidently make it?
<tekteen> SlimeyPete: I agree
<SlimeyPete> bit buggy though. I played it for a year or so, really liked it but got a bit fed up because it crashed quite frequently.
<unagi> i hate how you cant sort things in the adept installer
<TuB^^> Can anyone point me to any resources on setting up Amarok to work on DAAP? I heard it's now possible to interact with iTunes 7.
<unagi> daap?
<unagi> did you try google?
<v> Why don't you use gtkpod ?
<scott25> can someone help me with my ipod, i can't connect to it in amarok... it keeps saying it cannot create a lockfile on the ipod
<TuB^^> unagi: Digital Audio Access Protocol. And yeah... I've had a quick google, but nothing's jumped out really.
<v> use rythmbox or gtkpod. I use personally these 2 programms
<unagi> where can i find top rated 3d games for kubuntu
<unagi> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<arcticpenguin380> will a new gpu improve performance?
<TuB^^> v: I'm very keen on Amarok, I'd rather stick with it if at all possible - working DAAP would just be a bonus
<MrJigsaw> Ive been downloading a driver for my printer (Canon iP4500) and i used wget <link> and then dpkg -i <package> so i guess its installed.. but how do i set it up now?
<MrJigsaw> Open office dosent show my printer as available..
<arcticpenguin380> !drm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WhereAmI> when I use adept manager to install/reinstall/remove something
<WhereAmI> how do I get rid of the files it uses?
<oloughlin75> sudo apt-get clean i think
<WhereAmI> ok that worked
<hambobo> how do i mount a volume
<scott25> can someone help me with my ipod, in amarok it says it could not create a lockfile on the ipod
<WhereAmI> I  installed eclipse but have an error with one of the file import wizards so I was trying to reinstall but kept using the same installer, so sudo apt-get clean was perfect
<oloughlin75> hambobo- mount
<oloughlin75> hambobo- man mount
<WhereAmI> scott25: is something else using it?
<hambobo> i did its in my computer
<scott25> WhereAmI: i dont think so i have tried numerous times and have tried mounting it in different places
<MrJigsaw> http://software.canon-europe.com/files/soft28476/software/cnijfilter-ip4500series_2.80-1_i386.deb - Ive been installin' this driver for my Canon iP4500, so how do i set it up ?
<WhereAmI> I love amarok and don't want to steer you away from it but a program called Songbird with the iPod extension might work better, at least until you find your problem
<MrJigsaw> scott25: meaby try #Amarok - they might know it better :-)
<WhereAmI> MrJigsaw: just run the .deb like it was a .msi on a certain bloated OS
<MrJigsaw> WhereAmI: i did..
<WhereAmI> ok
<MrJigsaw> Setting up cnijfilter-ip4500series (2.80-1) ... - Processing triggers for libc6 ... - ldconfig deferred processing now taking place | THen i get this, and it should be installed, right?
<WhereAmI> yeah
<MrJigsaw> Wierd
<MrJigsaw> Open office word cant find the printer :(
<Daisuke_Ido> ahoy, MrJigsaw.  mysql work out alright for you?
<MrJigsaw> Uhm not really.. i think it deletes all songs when i restart my PC
<Daisuke_Ido> oh, i think you'll still have to add the printer (in the printer settings in kcontrol or system settings)
<MrJigsaw> dont know if its just because i just terminate all just pressing shutdown/restard without closing appz manualle ?
<MrJigsaw> manually*
<WhereAmI> anyone else watching the woot-off?
<MrJigsaw> wierd..
<MrJigsaw> the printer settings finds my printer JUST FINE.. but it want print anything ;(
<hola> my clock is 1 hour plus respect to system clock
<add\\JKIceman|N> stupid newbi question: how do i mount a ntfs network resource?
<MrJigsaw> How do i set a standard program for .txt files ?
<MrJigsaw> or .avi files?
<Aloha> MrJigsaw: sytem settings
<Liono> while adding users. there a primary group and theres an secondary group options. what do secondary group option do?
<Liono> while adding users. there a primary group and theres an secondary group options. what do secondary group option do? those are : audio, cdrom, dialout, floppy, lpadmin, plugdev, scanner, video
<Authority> Liono: it allows you to be a member of more than one group
<Liono> Authority ok. so he will be the member of those groups too which are in secondary?
<Authority> Liono: correct
<Liono> Authority and that will increase its privaliges?   where can i  know the privilages of each group? and what groups are sudoers? need details
<add\\JKIceman|N> anybody? need help with mounting ntfs network drive
<Authority> Liono: It sounds to me like you need a better understanding of UNIX permissions in general.  I can't really explain all that right here and now
<Liono> Authority no. not talking about that. where can i see details of each group. i mean the defaults . that kubuntu auto makes some groups. and   which groups are sudoers by defalut
<Authority> Liono: I think by default the admin group has sudo access
<Liono> what groups are sudoer groups by default?.
<Authority> Liono: I think by default the admin group has sudo access
<Liono> Authority any others?
<Authority> nope
<Authority> but you're welcome to look at /etc/sudoers to double check me
<Liono>  why i cant see etc/sudoers    i have enabled to show hidden files
<wpk> Liono: maybe you don't have sudo installed?
<SlimeyPete> if you remove sudo, most of kubuntu goes with it
<Liono> wpk i have
<Liono> etc/sudoers dont tell me who are the sudoers and what are the sudoers goups names. where can i see them?
<MrJigsaw> A program for linux to print out labels on DVD's ?
<Arwen> Liono, /etc/group
<Liono> ok
<Arwen> the users under the "admin" entry are sudoers
<unagi> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<hola> how i canc change UTC? my clock has UTC 1 hours plus
<nick_> how do i disable hibernation?
<WhereAmI> hola: right click on the clock and click adjust date/time
<crimsun_> nick_: as in "how do I prevent it from being an option"?
<crimsun_> nick_: if so, comment out the "ACPI_HIBERNATE=true" line in /etc/default/acpi-support
<unagi> does quake 3 run natively
<argnel> how do i tell an avahi iface with a self assigned ip address to go away?
<Liono> here are groups by default that are sudoer groups. what are they
<Liono>  how can i know e.g admin is. and if iaim not wrong. plugdev is ,but where can i know that? may be i installed mythtv. and thats an suder too the group mythtv. so where can i know
<crimsun_> unagi: with the Linux client, it runs natively on Linux, yes.
<unagi> hrm
#kubuntu 2008-02-16
<siofwolves> I have an ati radeon 9800 gfx card. how do i find what driver i have installed and what if any do you recommend ?
<SlimeyPete> siofwolves: if you haven't deliberately installed the "official" driver then you have the OSS one.
<szakulec> I'm trying to capture video from my webcam, but doing a simple cat /dev/video0 says no such device
<SlimeyPete> the OSS one is fine for 2d stuff but for video and 3d you want fglrx (the official one)
<vlt> Hello. Any idea how I can access a running X showing an XDMPC login screen from kdm? I tried `x11vnc` but it failed.
<przemek_> elo jestem nowym użytkownikiem linuxa czy mogłby ktoś mi pomóc??
<siofwolves> SlimeyPete, yup all kubuntu
<hola> how i canc change UTC? my clock has UTC 1 hours plus
<argnel> hmm, so i must kill -9 systemsettings, eh
<jussi01> hola: i think it takes it from your bios iirc
<hola> jussi01: this is the problem....bios time is one hors less
<jereme> I have a font on my mac that I'd like to use in linux, however, on the mac the font has a 0 byte filesize
<jereme> I don't really get it.. Anyways, when I copy the font over to kubuntu, I get nothing
<jereme> any ideas?
<argnel> jereme: 0 byte file size according to what?
<jereme> according to ls
<jereme> and cat
<argnel> from what? linux or macosx?
<jussi01> jereme: you sure that you aren't copying a link/shortcut?
<jereme> jussi01: the font actually isn't installed on my osx machine, but I can view the font and install it if I want... so it's not a shortcut no
<jereme> argnel, both linux and os x show 0 bytes
<argnel> jereme: what about Get Info from the Finder?
<jereme> argnel: same
<argnel> jereme: what is the Kind, according to Get Info?
<jereme> the DS_Store file seems to have all the goodies or something
<jereme> argnel: PostScript Type 1
<argnel> jereme: did the font come from an os9 system?
<jereme> argnel: I don't think so, but I can't confirm that
<argnel> jereme: have you tried to actually add and use the font?
<jereme> I just pulled it from a network drive
<argnel> (in macosx)
<argnel> i suspect you're just seeing the preview and that the actual font data has been stripped
<jereme> argnel, seems to work
<argnel> jereme: does Font Book see it?
<jereme> yeah
<argnel> ok, try exporting it to your desktop
<alessandro_> ciao
<jereme> argnel, that seems to work
<Liono> what will chmod 0700/*   do?
<argnel> jereme: does getinfo think there is some data there now?
<jereme> yeah
<argnel> jereme: ok, rightclick on it and create an archive (or Compress if it's Leopard). that'll make sure the resource fork comes along if it is in an older format
<szakulec> chmod 0700 will make everything it touches only usable by your user name
<intelikey> no    by the owner of the inode
<szakulec> thanks intelokey
<Liono> i dont wan a user to see/copy/edit/change/write    any file other than present on his desktop. how can i do it. (but i want that user to use apps or play games.(doing that will change e.g games files as some games chage files when they are play))
<Liono> szakulec ^
<argnel> sounds a bit restrictive to me
<Liono> hm
<argnel> kind of defeats the purpose of a home folder
<intelikey> perms are owner,group,world but it sounds like what you want is 700 $HOME dirs
<intelikey> sudo chmod 700 /home/*
<szakulec> my webcam shows up in Kopete fine, but when I try to record from it, the webcam can't be found
<intelikey> if you really want what you described  you need to look into JAILing them with chroot
<intelikey> which can be cracked (jail break)
<Arwen> w00t, I finally have over 50% filesystem fragmentation
 * intelikey has .1%
<Arwen> Sysinfo for 'darknode': Linux 2.6.22-14-generic running KDE 3.5.8, CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz at 2992 MHz (5985 bogomips), HD: 66/73GB, RAM: 496/502MB, 117 proc's, 1.48h up
<Arwen> ext3 auto-defrag fails at high HD usage
<selckin> get more hd
<intelikey> i'm not using a journald    ext2
<Arwen> I could, but I'd have to repartition again
<intelikey> Arwen ?   could just mount other hd on high traffic area...
<BluesKaj> Arwen, auto-defrag ...why ?
<BluesKaj> is fragmentation a prob in linux , after all ?
<intelikey> BluesKaj force a check next boot and see if it is
<intelikey> what i mean is that the avrage user will never find trouble with it.   that does not mean that there are not special conditions that may cause high fragmentation.    it just means that 99.9% of user wont have that condition
<hitmanWilly> oh nice, FS discussions :)
 * intelikey considers not using any fs....
<hitmanWilly> lol
<intelikey> total chaos drive!   :)
<BluesKaj> intelikey, I don't leave my pc on at all times. I shut it off every eving at bedtime, so about once/month the disk does an auto check since it's rebooted  so many # of times , is that what you're referring to
<BluesKaj> ?
<intelikey> BluesKaj yes that check.  but you can force that by several different means.    setting the mount count higher than the check count  is one.
<BluesKaj> intelikey, right , thx for the tip , I'll check into it.
 * intelikey doesn't have forced checks that he doesn't personally force.    
<intelikey> as soon as i make an ext2 fs i run tune2fs -m 0 -c 0 -i 0 /dev/that-device     so no forced checks that i don't call for.      (never have liked automatic crap, and i don't use cron either.)
<intelikey> we need more automatic things running using more kernel threads more cpu more ram so we can complain about our old slow outdated p12 122ghz 16core cpu, with 32g ram @ 4ghz fsb computers being so slow!
<intelikey> </rant>
<hitmanWilly> ah, how I missed the intellikey rants :)
<intelikey> hitmanWilly  ;/
<hitmanWilly> yeah, used to be pretty regular around here, then some other stuff started getting in the way...like my WoW addiction...lol
<intelikey> lol
<nosrednaekim> :)
<intelikey> yeah,  games can be adictive.
<intelikey> d
<hitmanWilly> yeah, tell me about it
<jhend60> i need to know what the command to change video settings is (xorg video reconfigure) or something
<Dr_willis> <danbhfive> jhend60: sudo dpkg-reonfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Daisuke_Ido> stick a c in there somewhere
<nosrednaekim> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nosrednaekim> meh... Dr_willis, you are too fast
<hitmanWilly> lol
<intelikey> hitmanWilly i used to play vidio games for a day at a time   when they were young.    now i can't find one that will last that long.     probably a good thing too.
<Dr_willis> i pasted the answer he got from #ubuntu
<Dr_willis> :)
<hitmanWilly> probably...lol
<jhend60> i havent installed kubuntu yet, but it seems to not work in xorg for some reason. I will try changing video settings to fix
<nosrednaekim> haha
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: nothing beats a good old fashioned adventure game
<jhend60> as im not sure it detected it correctly in the first place
<jhend60> (video card)
<dZen|n|> ca somebody help me with this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56168/
<hitmanWilly> i miss my old vic 20...text adventure games were awesome :)
<jhend60> right now im on windows :( i wish linux would work on my pc
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido ummm life seems too....
<Daisuke_Ido> dZen|n|: sudo apt-get -f install
<jhend60> i have a text adventure based game on my site... go to www.jhend60.110mb.com/lotgd
<Daisuke_Ido> (as it says)
<bebo> ciao
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido but they are a welcome distraction every now and then
<bebo> hi
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: i meant as far as games go :P
<jhend60> bye i will try getting kubuntu working ill be back
<Daisuke_Ido> jhend60: that isn't a text adv...
<Daisuke_Ido> oh well
<bebo> hey
<bebo> hi
<Daisuke_Ido> that's a terrible clone of the greatest door game of all time
<bebo> i'm italian
<dZen|n|> Daisuke_Ido: I have tryied that one but dosn't work
<bebo> help
<hitmanWilly> bebo, what seems to be the issue?
<Daisuke_Ido> !ask | bebo
<ubotu> bebo: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dZen|n|> it's just like my apt-get need to be reinstalled
<bebo> i not spake englese
<bebo> rhigt?
<Daisuke_Ido> dZen|n|: not even
<dZen|n|> it's not just apt-get also adept package manager
<BluesKaj> !it | bebo
<ubotu> bebo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Daisuke_Ido> sudo apt-get -f install azureus <- what's this?
<bebo> thank youj
<dZen|n|> azureus is a java based bittorrent
<Daisuke_Ido> (i know what azureus is)
<jereme> is it possible to use pfm fonts in linux?
<Daisuke_Ido> why -f when installing the package?
<BluesKaj> forcing an install is dangerous , no /
<BluesKaj> ?
<intelikey> !adeptcrash | dZen|n|
<ubotu> dZen|n|: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<dZen|n|> but if I run apt-get install gparted it will come with same problem :8
<Daisuke_Ido> and you're much better off with deluge or ktorrent anyway
<Daisuke_Ido> azureus is a klugy mess and a cpu hog
<Daisuke_Ido> kludgy
<intelikey> kulgy ?
<dZen|n|> what else should I use ?
<BluesKaj> klunky and slow as molasses in january... nice java graphics tho :)
<intelikey> a kugly mess
<Daisuke_Ido> i just said: deluge or ktorrent
<Daisuke_Ido> ktorrent will integrate better
<hitmanWilly> ktorrent works pretty good for me, at least in a gui
<Dr_willis> ktorrent has gotten a lot better over the last few months.
<Daisuke_Ido> yes, yes it has
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Ido, I just adding my two cents worth
<Dr_willis> It uded to be real flakey for me. Now its very solid
<dZen|n|> see this one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56170/
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: you're absolutely right though, azureus is a massive chunk of fail
<dZen|n|> no metter what i try to install, and I know it worked before.
<Daisuke_Ido> now...  did you do what was suggested?
<Daisuke_Ido> !aptfix | dZen|n|
<ubotu> dZen|n|: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<dZen|n|> Daisuke_Ido: yes I did
<Daisuke_Ido> actually, in this case, i think you can go with sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Daisuke_Ido> the one time i had that happen and couldn't do anything, using dpkg to remove the offending piece of software took care of it, if i remember correctly
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido it looks more like he has removed main form his repos.
<dZen|n|> Daisuke_Ido: but how and what shoudl I remove with dpkg ?
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido yes forced removal will fix a lot of the time,  but that looks like a missing repo.
<intelikey> dZen|n| sudo dpkg -P package-name
<BluesKaj> dZen|n|, post your /etc/apt/sources.list in pastebin , so we can check it out
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: yeah, it does...
<dZen|n|> missing repo ?
<Daisuke_Ido> depressing
<intelikey> dZen|n| yes missing repo
<dZen|n|> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56171/
<Daisuke_Ido> it's there
<Daisuke_Ido> that's not the problem then
<Daisuke_Ido> it's not saying there's no installation candidate, it just says it's not going to be installed
<hitmanWilly> dependency conflicts?
<intelikey> dZen|n| looks ok.   run the   sudo apt-get install -f    and show us the output.
<Daisuke_Ido> that's  sudo apt-get -f install
<Daisuke_Ido> with no packages
<dZen|n|> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56173/
<BluesKaj> dZen|n|, uncomment lines 40, 41,47,48 (delete the # at the beginning of those lines) then save and exit , then sudo apt-get update in the terminal
<Daisuke_Ido> there ya go
<intelikey> see that's what makes it hard to help people.   i saw y'all tell him to run -f way up there ^  and the error message he posted said run -f... but did he run -f  NOooo!
<intelikey> :)
<dZen|n|> intelikey: I did se tha last pastebin
<dZen|n|> intelikey: this one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56171/
<Daisuke_Ido> dZen|n|: yeah, but you were told to waaaay earlier (-f without a package name, that's the important bit
<dZen|n|> ups this one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56173/
<dZen|n|> let me inform you that I installed 64bit kubuntu and then I unstalled 32bit libraries
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido i'm sure you already know that, if -f yelds that "not going to be installed" message there is usually either a non-ubuntu package in the way or a repo missing   "actually the same thing said two ways"    i have see backports cause that when used to install things then switched off.
<Liono> why do i need a firewall in linux.? i think linux is secure enough without it too. any comments?
<Daisuke_Ido> ahh
<Daisuke_Ido> Liono: you need a firewall?
<ubuntufreak> does Kubuntu 7.10 have KDE4.0 in the torrent download
<Liono> Daisuke_Ido no. i need to know the reason to have one in linux
<intelikey> Liono the thing about linux, or what linux is all about, is freedom. if you don't want to run a firewall, then don't.   if you do want to, then do.    that's what linux is for.
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntufreak: it does not, you have to install from repos, but i'll tell you now it isn't stable yet and you're better off waiting a bit longer for 4.1
<Daisuke_Ido> Liono: 'twas a rhetorical question.  i don't run one
<hitmanWilly> agreed on kde 4, been playing around with it for a while now
<ubuntufreak> Daisuke_Ido: You mean KDE4.0
<dZen|n|> hello ppl, I have fixet my problem, but thx anyway!
<Liono> Daisuke_Ido intelikey will firewall make me securer. why do i need one in linux. ?
<intelikey> Liono if nothing is listening on any port then a firewall adds nothing.   if you run services that listen, and you don't want the world connecting to them.  then you will want to "block" them somehow.
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntufreak: correct
<dZen|n|> I would like to give you a beer but I can't :d
<Daisuke_Ido> but the kde4 line period isn't stable yet
<ubuntufreak> Daisuke_Ido: OK
<dZen|n|> I will wait for 4.1 kde :P
<Daisuke_Ido> i'll wait for gnome 3 :D
<Liono> intelikey what will happen if i dont block the world?
<hitmanWilly> ugh, gnome....
<siofwolves> I have my  sound up 100% but the output is <40% what i had in windows. any idea's on where i'm looking?
<dZen|n|> Daisuke_Ido: my next distro should be gentoo
<intelikey> Liono then someone in #kubuntu will try to hack your box
<intelikey> or some other place where such types lurk.
<hitmanWilly> dZen|n|, heh, have fun...lol
 * nosrednaekim starts cracking away
<BluesKaj> siofwolves, alsamixer in the terminal . check out the vol ctrls there
<Liono> intelikey if i have all ports not listening. but iam browsing and port 80 is open. can some one hack me if i have no firewall?
<hitmanWilly> Liono, a firewall won't really help that since the port's open anyway
<dZen|n|> hitmanWilly: well I heard that if you wanna learn the linux inside and out you should use gentoo, I will try to install it via vmware
<Liono> hitmanWilly you mean the port 80?
<Daisuke_Ido> Liono: you're normally a windows user, aren't you?
<intelikey> Liono in all honesty. if i were the type that did that sort of thing,  i would hang out in places like #ubntu (because of it's size) and watch for people like you, asking questions about that sort of thing.
<Liono> hitmanWilly but a firewall can  reject unauthorised port connection?
<siofwolves> BluesKaj, thanks so much :)
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: or people like me that advertise not using a firewall?
<intelikey> Liono if you have port 80 open then you must be running a server   (apache maybe) ?
<hitmanWilly> dZen|n|, oh, you'll learn...or give up...this is being typed from my gentoo box right now :)
<dZen|n|> hitmanWilly: thats nice, then I will yell after you help some times :D
<Liono> intelikey ill be haveing port 80 open if iam browsing too
<hitmanWilly> lol
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido that too.   but less so, because that's a pretty good trap.   "come into my laire said the spider to the fly"
<Daisuke_Ido> heh
<intelikey> Liono you will ?      do i have port 80 open ?
<BluesKaj> siofwolves, YW :)
<dZen|n|> Liono: I can sell you arca unit firewall
<Liono> intelikey ill be haveing port 80 open if iam browsing too?
<ignoramus> hi all.  how do i uninstall Ubuntu Studio's kernel? (2.6.22-14-rt)
<intelikey> Liono that's what i'm asking,  is my port 80 open ?   i'm looking at a webpage.
<dZen|n|> Liono: port 80 = http
<intelikey> Liono in short.   NO.
<Liono> intelikey i think yes
<Liono> why no
<Liono> you surf by port 80
<Liono> and it should be open
<BluesKaj> Liono, go to www.grc.com and do thestealth test there
<stratman4300> Anyone run into a problem with X hanging at KDE logout or shutdown???
<hitmanWilly> yes, you surf by port 80, but it's all outgoing requests
<dZen|n|> later, going to play some et-linux :p
<hitmanWilly> an open port generally refers to one that is accepting incoming connection requests
<hitmanWilly> but then again, I'm not really an expert on the subject
<Daisuke_Ido> that's it
<Dr_willis> stratman4300,  ages ago i had an issue like that with my ati  based machine
<BluesKaj> I feel for these poor MS windows users , who are so worried about internet security , the F.U.D is rampant in their minds
<BluesKaj> FUD ,a bill gates legacy
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: tell them they don't particularly *need* a virus scanner, spyware detector, adware detector, three firewalls, and a pentagram drawn in blood around their computer, and they refuse to believe you!
<BluesKaj> LOL ! Daisuke_ :>))
<intelikey> ja ja ja ja
<intelikey> but if i browse.....    well the simple answer is "THEN DON'T BROWSE"   i mean what do you want from me....
<intelikey> like i have said a thousand times.  there is not one bite of data on this computer that would bother me if the whole world knew it.     'hack me'
<stratman4300> DR_willis: what solved the issue???
<stratman4300> DR_willis: I have an ATI based system too
<intelikey> there is not one password.   and not even one full name.    "hack me"
<BluesKaj> stratman4300, which ati card ?
<intelikey> </rant> ok hitman. i'm done.
<stratman4300> blueskaj; ati xpress 1250
<BluesKaj> stratman4300, just for your info : I have the x200g and reverted to the restricted driver in system settings/advanced after trying the ati new proprietaries
<Dr_willis> stratman4300,  i recall tellikg kdm/gdm to 'always restart the x server' - But i havent had that issue since the gutsy release
<mot> hey
<BluesKaj> stratman4300, if you installed one of the new ati proprietary drivers it must be uninstalled first in oder for the enabled default restricted driver to take over.
<mot> what is the difference beteween "vmsize" and  "vmrss" in the kde process table?
<stratman4300> dr_willis: do i set that within the KDM configuration menu
<stratman4300> BluesKaj: do the default restricted drivers support compiz???
<BluesKaj> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<BluesKaj> stratman4300, the ppl at compiz-fusion should know.
<Liono> how to manage Users and Groups - Add/remove and configure users and privileges. Also manage groups.
<intelikey> Liono kcontrol
<intelikey> users and groups ^
<phobes> I'm on gusty kubuntu AMD64 right now and was trying to reinstall i386, but I get garbage when I try to boot from the install CD, any advice?
<intelikey> phobes try safe graphics mode ?
<Liono> intelikey whcin heading in kcontrol|?
<phobes> get garbage meaning on the screen, booting to safe graphics or specifying VGA 640x480x16 even don't help
<intelikey> users and groups ^
<Dr_willis> stratman4300,  I belive the setting was in the kdmrc config file somewhere.
<intelikey> phobes add kernel option  noacpi nosplash vga=normal
<Liono> intelikey i cant see any users and groups heading there
<phobes> intelikey - can I do that from the menus under other?
<stratman4300> Dr_willis: where is that file located at???   home directory??
<intelikey> Liono maybe system settings - user*
<Liono> intelikey theres no user. but user managment. but i can only addor del users. notthing else
 * intelikey dreads when Liono finds it and removes himself from the admin group...
<Liono> intelikey where can i edite privilages
<phobes> intelikey - apologies for the noob question, but how do I pass kernel parameters?
<intelikey> Liono so use the cli if you can't find a gui for it.    groupadd groupdel useradd
<phobes> (I don't think I ever get a console)
<Dr_willis> stratman4300,  a system wide config file would not be in the users home dirs. :)
<intelikey> Liono what do you mean "where can i edite privilages" ?
<Dr_willis> stratman4300, use -->  locate kdmrc
<stratman4300> Dr_willis: lol....  i suppose your right.....   hehe
<Dr_willis> which finds it in --> /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<intelikey> phobes the boot screen that allows you to select safe graphics mode also allows you to pass kernel params
<phobes> oh ok thanks, I guess I just didn't see that
<stratman4300> Dr_willis: yup...  found it...  forgot about the locate command..   :P
<phobes> Thanks intelike, hopefully I won't be back :)
<intelikey> phobes i think its   f6   not sure
<intelikey> just look around there.
<phobes> intelikey, to confirm, that's A C P I?
<Liono> intelikey cli?
<Liono> intelikey cli?
<intelikey> phobes yes
<Liono> intelikey oh. command line?
<phobes> thx
<intelikey> Liono what do you mean "where can i edite privilages" ???
<Liono> intelikey yes. where can i edite pirli?
<intelikey> i have no idea what you are talking about
 * Dr_willis is in the dark./
<Dr_willis> also
<intelikey> Liono privilages to what ?
<intelikey> which file ?
<Dr_willis> You can alter a users groups, or othe settings. Files have read/write/executable  permissions
<Liono> intelikey ubuntu has eiciel.    whats for kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> Kubuntu has a user admin tool somewhere in the menus
<intelikey> !info eiciel
<ubotu> eiciel (source: eiciel): graphical editor for POSIX ACLs and extended user attributes. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.4-2 (gutsy), package size 463 kB, installed size 1100 kB
<intelikey> install it and use it.
<intelikey> </shrugs>
<intelikey> anyone know what Liono is calling "edite privilages" ?
<intelikey> i hate to sound like a dummy.  but i'm at a loss there.
<Liono> intelikey you saw infor about eiciel
<intelikey> sure did.  helped not.
<intelikey> acl=access control list ???
<intelikey> Liono ok.    chmod  is the command line     and right click in konqueror   give an option to change the permissions of an inode.
<BluesKaj> intelikey, permissions , maybe ?
<intelikey> BluesKaj yeah i think that's what he's on about.      but i'm still guessing.
<Dr_willis> Users have Privilages, Files have permissions. :) ?
<intelikey> yes  but what google is telling me about posix acl's is the inode permissions bit.
<intelikey> so i can only assume that is what he's after.
<Liono> intelikey - kde-guidance , kiosktool, kuser
<intelikey> Liono just tell us what you are trying to accomplish please.
<Liono> see the describtion of those packages. youll know. i  got what i needed
<Liono> ba bye:)
<intelikey> ok if you got what you needed, then good.
<intelikey> we still don't know what he wanted tho.
<BluesKaj> secretive , those pakistanis :)
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> i really think he was looking for a way to "admin linux, in a windows alike fassion"
<Delvien> Hi, i installed KDE4 and i am loving it, but i find no where to connect to a network, there is no option for me to add a nm applet to panel.. Am i missing something? some package?
<Delvien> its a ubuntu 7.10 install, and installed kubuntu-desktop, then kde4-core
<intelikey> Delvien i hear tell that kde4 is the one missing some packages
<Delvien> how do i fix?
<intelikey> Delvien there is a channel for that tho,   /join #kubntu-kde4   i think
<intelikey> kubuntu-kde4
<intelikey> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Delvien> woops, sorry
<intelikey> it's ok..   just that maybe there is better help for that in there.
<intelikey> !admin | BluesKaj this might have applied to liono.
<ubotu> BluesKaj this might have applied to liono.: Meddle not in the affairs of sysadmins for they are mysterious and quick to anger.
<BluesKaj> or a sysadmin who has to switch his WAN to Linux :)
<intelikey> yeah
<intelikey> e2fsck: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/hda4   \n Could this be a zero-length partition?   <<<<   well like duh!
<Pendeta> I'm trying to run the LiveCD on a new computer. It locks up immediately saying, Kernel alive kernel direct mapping tables ....
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: i thought it was "Meddle not in the affairs of dragons, for you are crunchy and taste good with ketchup."
<Pendeta> Does this mean it won't work on the that computer?
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido i didn't write the infonode  :)
<Daisuke_Ido> true
<Daisuke_Ido> i still like mine better though
<intelikey> Pendeta is the cd for the same archecture as the machine ?
<Pendeta> Yes, AMD 64
<stratman4300> What's the best way of mounting an ISO in linux??  is there a certain package i need to install???
<intelikey> hmmm    well try the 32bit disk and see if it boots.
<Dr_willis> !iso | stratman4300
<ubotu> stratman4300: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<stratman4300> thanks!!
<Dr_willis> stratman4300,  its trivial :) heh heh no extras needed
<intelikey> stratman4300 mount -o loop file.iso /mount/point
<Dr_willis> stratman4300,  now dont expect wine and copy-prtroceted cd's to work that way however.
<Daisuke_Ido> is there an infonode that lets people know when it's actually helpful to use the 64 bit release (and when it's not)
<intelikey> !64bit
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<intelikey> nope.
<stratman4300> Dr_willis: yup i figured...   just need to pull some files out of an ISO....  thanks for the info!!  :)
<intelikey> !32bit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 32bit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stratman4300> Now let's say i want to make an ISO out of a collection of files....  wil K3b do that??
<intelikey> they built a bug into the LTS kernel that wouldn't release the loopback device after a loop mount.    i haven't tried it with the latest update to see if it's fixed.
<intelikey> yes
<stratman4300> k...  thank you
<intelikey> wouldn't do any good to test it now.  i don't have a kernel installed.
<shaffy> does anyone know how to uninstall all the useless apps that come with kubuntu?  i just want a minimum installation.  can anyone help?
<intelikey> the !release page needs updated  it's two years old already
<intelikey> shaffy yep
<shaffy> okay intelikey :)
<intelikey> shaffy   for Q in `dpkg -l | grep ^ii | cut -d' ' -f3` ;do apt-get remove --purge -y $Q ;done     <<<< let that run and you'll have only the "essential" packages.
<intelikey> only do that if you meant what you said.
<shaffy> what will i be left with?  hehe
<BluesKaj> intelikey, I already got lectured for complaining about the kubuntu how to pages coming up as ubuntu how to's ...a confusing issue for new users . I was told to go to launchpad, join up and edit the Wiki scripts for  ubotu..
<intelikey> the packages marked "essential"   kernel bash and some libs    coreutils and console-tools    i think
<intelikey> nothing that is not "essential"    apt-cache policy     can probably list them for you
<intelikey> BluesKaj heh.     are you saying if i don't like it fix it ?
<shaffy> intelikey: so will i be left with my desktop environment?
<intelikey> Kohlrabi:   i like it   i like it. BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> no intelikey , that's what I was told to do when i complained :)
<intelikey> shaffy absolutely not
<tuxwulf__> How do I get php to work on apache? When I use apt to install it, some module seems to be missing...
<intelikey> shaffy xorg is not essential
<intelikey> shaffy but you will be left with a working linux system on which you could install  x-window-system-core
<intelikey> which will get you a working xorg  and they you could add an environment if you want one.       but you said "i just want a minimum installation.  can anyone help?"
<intelikey> s/they/then/
<intelikey> !lamp | tuxwulf__
<ubotu> tuxwulf__: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<tuxwulf__> I'll try.. thanks intelikey
<intelikey> shaffy when you say "minimum installation" to me,  i think you mean "minimum installation"    not "minimum installation for windows vesta"
<FuzzyByte_> help, i get black screen after kubuntu installation. actually the monitor cant even detect any vga input so i guess my video card isnt supported??
<FuzzyByte_> i can boot to recovery mode but i cant get internet access
<intelikey> FuzzyByte_ try   ctrl+alt+f1   ctrl+alt+f2    see if you get a login console
<FuzzyByte_> also the installer whined that it couldnt find good network drivers
<FuzzyByte_> and do what?
<intelikey> FuzzyByte_ or recovery mode.     and do a   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg      annd select the "vesa" driver.
<FuzzyByte_> ok
<intelikey> then you should be able to boot normally
<FuzzyByte_> ill try that
<intelikey> 768544 files (0.0% non-contiguous), 56931/1536207 blocks
<intelikey> how do i defrag that ?
<BluesKaj> intelikey, what's the command to see the non-contiguous blocks ?
<intelikey> fsck   but dont' use it on a mounted fs
<intelikey> fsck /dev/hda1    for example
<nick_> FSCK YOU
<nick_> GTFO
<intelikey> nick_ are you trying to say something ?
<BluesKaj> intelikey, should I check from the TTY prompt ?
<intelikey> BluesKaj it is possable to use that on the root fs  but you need to remount it readonly first and then reboot when finished...    doesn't matter how you call the app really   just matters that nothing tries to write to the fs
<BluesKaj> ok, think I'll just leave it alone :)
<intelikey> e2fsck dirrectly interfaces with the file system   and can write to it.  a dirrect write outside the mounted fs on the same device can cause really big messes if the same fs also tries to write to the same inode/superblock    so it's not a command to play with unless you know what you are doing.
<BluesKaj> ok, like I said....  :P
<intelikey> kinda like two people editing the same file at the same time.   and both getting autosaves every so often....   really messy.
<intelikey> what else but the linux kernel would provide a way to bypass the linux kernel and write dirrectly to the fs that the kernel is living in......
<neville> Windows partition + EXTx driver?
<crimsun_> userspace exploit + privilege escalation?
<intelikey> e2fsck provides a way for linux to do open heart sergury on it's self.
<jumpkick> how can I edit a utf8 file in kubuntu?
<neville> :/
<jumpkick> kate complains its binary
<intelikey> hmmm kate should have a switch for utf8
<neville> kedit -_-?
<intelikey> jumpkick konsole set to utf8   and   nano file
<intelikey> ?
<intelikey> oo.o file
<intelikey> abiword file
<jumpkick> oh, it's utf16
<neville> -____________________-v
<intelikey> oh.
<jumpkick> I switched the lang in kate
<jumpkick> that seems to do it
<intelikey> well that's different.  but yes kate should be able to still   as oo.o  and abiword should
<jumpkick> intellikey: turns out is a utf16 file...  setting to UTF16 in konsole and then doing nano gives me lots of chinese chars :D
<intelikey> :)
 * intelikey doesn't understand what looks like lizard tracks and bird tracks.
<BluesKaj> dinosaurs
<intelikey> who w and users all return no one logged in.
<intelikey> ooops w not installd
<intelikey> who and users do tho
<jumpkick> sigh...  can't open a replace dialog on utf16 encoded file in kate
<jumpkick> works fine if I open a new file that's not utf16
<jumpkick> maybe because kate warned it was a binary file when I opened it
<intelikey> any other ways to view whom is logged in ?
<jumpkick> intellikey: who -a
<jumpkick> ?
<intelikey> tty2 [greg$dell.~] who -a
<intelikey>                         Feb 15 18:20              2037 id=l9    term=0 exit=0
<spawn57> what's a good repository for ffmpeg?
<intelikey> what's that  id=19   all about ?
<intelikey> !ffmpeg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<spawn57> thanks
<phobes> intelikey - I don't know if you're still around, but that sort of worked
<phobes> except that on the new install I don't have sound, (proper) video, or network drivers insatlled
<phobes> it would seem
<phobes> Anyone have any ideas on what to do?  (intelikey had me install with 'noacpi nosplash vga=normal' to get around a problem I was having)
<unagi_> !info jasper
<ubotu> Package jasper does not exist in gutsy
<intelikey> phobes three info nodes for you.
<intelikey> !sound | phobes
<ubotu> phobes: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<intelikey> !ati | phobes
<ubotu> phobes: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> !wifi | phobes
<ubotu> phobes: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<phobes> ubotu:  it's wired
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about it's wired - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Fadon> what a strange bot
<phobes> intelkey - another stupid question - what's an info node?  What do I do with e.g. !sound ?
<intelikey> phobes the things ubotu just posted   ^
<phobes> oh ok thank
<phobes> s
<phobes> !net
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about net - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<phobes> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<spawn57> !ninja
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ninja - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<spawn57> !mepis
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<unagi_> anyone have kopete crash on them alot
<BluesKaj> spawn57, mepis is nice but a bit lame
<spawn57> lame? how so?
<Fadon> unagi: what kind of crash?
<unagi_> when i try to configure msn, it hangs and goes dark, when i try to configure devices, it hangs and goes dark
<BluesKaj> mepis suffers from too little too late application-wise IMHO
<Fadon> do you use kubuntu 7.10 ?
<unagi_> yes
<Fadon> did you install the patch for msn protocol?
<unagi_> i wasnt aware of a patch
<Fadon> there's a know issue
<Fadon> but only in the msn protocol
<Fadon> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kdelibs4c2a_3.5.8-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<Fadon> that's the patch
<intelikey> oh apatchy  :)
<unagi_> does kopete .5 fix anything?
<BluesKaj> sacktime for me...nodding off here ..Nitey nite, take care .
<unagi_> that link tells me that a later version is already installed
<edizar> hola
<intelikey> hola edizar
<intelikey> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Fadon> install it anyway
<edizar> ok, gracias
<unagi_> it wont let me
<Fadon> what strange
<Fadon> could you use kopete for msn before?
<edizar> como hago para entrar a estos canales
<unagi_> never
<intelikey> /join #canales
<Fadon> when did you install kubuntu
<unagi_> couple of weeks ago
<phobes> intelikey - well, this is the new machine, thanks
<Fadon> but you never use kopete? for Jabber or another protocol
<intelikey> phobes welcome.
<unagi_> i use gaim
<unagi_> im trying to find a client to use my webcam with
<Fadon> gaim on KDE ?
<Fadon> the best for webcams is Skype
<intelikey> Fadon and why not
<unagi_> i dont use skype service
<Fadon> there're not reasons intelikey
<intelikey> k
<Fadon> i don't know what's happening with kopete
<Fadon> once you install the patch
<Fadon> there're no more problems
<unagi_> i cant install the patch
<intelikey> i may deside to use gaim  or amsn  or something one day.....  but probably not.
<intelikey> unagi_ well you can if you want to force it.  but i'll try to say out of that.
<Fadon> force is a good idea
<unagi_> eh
<unagi_> sounds dangerous
<Fadon> not really
<Fadon> cause now you can't be worst
<NickPresta> Does anyone else who use Pidgin notice that that some conversations are not logged?
<Fadon> there's nothing left to lose
<unagi_> besides screwing my whole kubuntu installation
<intelikey> sudo dpkg -i --force-all /path/to/file.deb     you can undo that the same way.   sudo dpkg -P --force-all package-name      but one may want to follow any such command with   sudo apt-get remove -f
<Fadon> -f = fix
<Fadon> kubuntu won't die
<intelikey> Fadon fix_missing
<intelikey> harder to kill a pinguin, than one might think.
<intelikey> i've stabed beet boludgened shot burned and tried to drown in moter oil.  this pinguin....
 * intelikey is professional pinguin crash test dummy
<Israphel> i'm back
<ForgeAus> :( how to fix overlapping partitions?
<ForgeAus> qtparted doesn't read it :(
<ForgeAus> acronis must have done that
<ForgeAus> (but it did recover my FAT12 drive)
<ForgeAus> I guess setting them to logical drives was a bad thing
<Israphel> did you try with a live CD with Gparted or something like that?
<ForgeAus> now qtparted doesn't read it, and XP's diskmgmt gets it all wrong
<Israphel> and Gparted?
<ForgeAus> livecd with qtparted, kubuntu's lcd doesn't have gparted afaik
<intelikey> !info testdisk
<ubotu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.6-1 (gutsy), package size 668 kB, installed size 2624 kB
<ForgeAus> The program 'gparted' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<ForgeAus> apt-get install gparted
<ForgeAus> well it shouldn't exactly need recovery
<Israphel> here's a topic about this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-359374.html
<ForgeAus> anyway testdisk isn't installed on Feisty livecd
<intelikey> no but can be
<ForgeAus> hmm fdisk -l gets it right
<Israphel> http://www-oss.fnal.gov/projects/fermilinux/common/faq/old/0002.html
<Israphel> paste the fdisk -l here
<Israphel> just to see
<intelikey> then you shoud be able to resize the overlap.
<ForgeAus> ahh IC something that happened, my sdb3 has become sdb2
<ForgeAus> that might change some things
<Israphel> i had a similiar problem
<cicero123> hello room.
<Israphel> i had a ntfs partition before all the linux partition
<glick> hi
<Israphel> and when i deleted, i couldn't use the free space
<intelikey> Israphel last time i had something like that, i stopped using partitions.
<Israphel> now i have just the basic
<Israphel> first, the swap 1 GB
<Israphel> then, the / 10 B
<Israphel> and last
<Israphel> the /home, all the rest
<cicero123> i was blacklisted for some reason and an admin i emailed asked me to poke him when i get back on. what does poke mean?
<Israphel> and nothing more
<intelikey> i have ext2fs on /dev/hdd and no partitions
<intelikey> cicero123 probably that he wishes to hear from you.
<glick> hey quick question
<glick> im using the kubuntu live cd
<glick> why in dolphin, are the options listed twice
<glick> for example
<glick> it says Compress Here twice
<glick> and Open Terminal Here twice
<glick> and Archive & encrypt folder twice
<glick> etc, etc
<intelikey> cause someone made a mistake.
<glick> every option
<ForgeAus> wait it always was sdb2 apparently, thats weird
<ForgeAus> hmmm
<ForgeAus> something odd going on here
<glick> is that a bug thats fixed in an upgrade?
<Israphel> yeah, i had that problem on dolphin once
<Israphel> but only in Live
<Israphel> then it dissapeared forever
<glick> ghey
<glick> Israphel: what email client you use in kubuntu?
<ForgeAus> how many grub stage1_5's are there?
<intelikey> ForgeAus one for each fs type that is supported
<Israphel> actually
<Israphel> Thunderbird
<Israphel> but Kmail isn't bad
<ForgeAus> my kubuntu has xfs, jfs, iso9660, minix, reiserfs, fat and e2fss
<intelikey> ForgeAus i have tested deleting all but the one for the rootfs and it works fine
<Israphel> oh mein gott
<ForgeAus> lol
<glick> how come when your setting up a wireless card, in system config it only gives you the option of wep
<Israphel> i just have ext3
<glick> what about wep2 and such
<ForgeAus> what is e2fs anyway?
<arcticpenguin380> e2fs=ext2
<ForgeAus> ext2?
<ForgeAus> IC
<intelikey> ext 2 file system
<Israphel> i've installed extra packages to use wpa2 with Kubuntu
<arcticpenguin380> ext3 is just ext2 with a logfile
<Israphel> and it's working now
<arcticpenguin380> journal i mean
<ForgeAus> yeah ext2 can read ext3 anyway right?
<intelikey> 6
<intelikey> err yes
<ForgeAus> so intellikey does that mean Kubuntu can boot from non-ext3 partitions?
<glick> can i use wep2 and such with kdse?
<Israphel> glick, you have to install extra packages to use wpa2
<glick> what package?
<carlitox> Hola cabezas de guevo
<NickPresta> !es | carlitox
<ubotu> carlitox: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Israphel> there're three
<Israphel> network-manager
<Israphel> wpagui
<Israphel> wpasupplicant
<glick> hmm
<glick> they should be installed by default
<ForgeAus> and is there an ntfs_stage1_5?
<Israphel> and network manager kde, to have a front end
<Israphel> i think the same, but some people use Wep, and ban the mac adresses
<carlitox> what the hell are u talking 'bout?
<carlitox> I just don't get it
<glick> its just something that shold work out of the box
<carlitox> I'm just new over here
<Israphel> we're talking
<Israphel> of WPA2
<Israphel> for wireless cards
<carlitox> I have no clue .....
<carlitox> It's a new tecnlogy?
<glick> ii cant install anything using the live cd?
<Israphel> yes you can
<glick> i hope my sound card and wireless card are supported
<Israphel> but it won't be saved
<glick> adept cant find anything when i type in wpasupplicant
<Israphel> all will be lost when you reboot
<Israphel> let me check that
<glick> hey does anyone know if the 4964agn card is supported?
<glick> and sigmatel audio?
<carlitox> it doesn't work.. buy another stuff
<glick> what doesnt work?
<carlitox> i have it... and it does not work... i lost my money in it
<carlitox> 4964agn card version 0.2 plus
<Israphel> the package is in adept
<Agent_bob> oh i've been gone.
<glick> i find that hard to believe carlitox
<Israphel> carlitox no hagas chistes boludos :P
<Agent_bob> and didn't even know it.
<Israphel> don't believe it
<carlitox> jajajja :P
<carlitox> Just kidding
<carlitox> so...
<glick> Israphel: im typing it into adept wpasupplicant
<carlitox> Kisses
<Israphel> the best form to get a wifi card work
<glick> nothing comes up
<carlitox> I gona to jerk off
<carlitox> bye
<Israphel> active all the repos
<Israphel> ALL
<Israphel> it's not in main
<glick> ah
<jireh> #kubuntu-es
<Israphel> turn on all the repos
<Israphel> then refresh
<Israphel> or update
<Israphel> then install
<glick> damn how do i update in Adept Installer?
<Agent_bob> apply changes ?
<glick> thas what i did
<Agent_bob> refresh ?
<Israphel> is auto
<Israphel> when you change something
<glick> still nothing comes up when i type wpa
<Israphel> close adept and use the console
<Agent_bob> konsole
 * Agent_bob is particular about the differance there.
<Israphel> sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<Israphel> do that
<Israphel> and check
<Israphel> the lines
<Israphel> with a #
<glick> can kopete still not send files?
<Agent_bob> bad advice.
<Israphel> to find the comented repos
<Agent_bob> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Agent_bob> !kdesudo | Israphel
<ubotu> Israphel: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Israphel> why, i can use sudo whenever i want
<Agent_bob> you can use it when you want.  but don't advise it when it's a graphical app
<Agent_bob> read the link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Israphel> glick, check the last lines
<Israphel> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-security main restricted
<Israphel> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-security main restricted
<Israphel> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-security universe
<Israphel> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-security universe
<Israphel> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-security multiverse
<Israphel> deb http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates restricted main multiverse universe
<Israphel> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-security multiverse
<glick> damn still nothin under wpa
<Agent_bob> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<walmik> hi all... when i try  to start th adept manager, it says that some background prcocess is using it. if i say yes to resolve it, then it crashes. any idea how i can run adept manager
<oloughlin75> !adeptfix | walmik
<ubotu> walmik: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Agent_bob> !adeptcrash | walmik
<Agent_bob> oooops too slow isn't me
<walmik> oloughlin75: Agent_bob: thanks, i ll try that
<glick> why cant i find the wpa stuff under adept i enabled all the software repos and did an update from the cmdline
<glick> the commandline apt-get sees it
<Israphel> sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant
<Israphel> try it
<glick> is that another bug Israphel?
<Israphel> i don't think so
<Israphel> it must appear
<Israphel> i'm seeing it on adept and synaptic
<Israphel> the package is there
<walmik> oloughlin75: thnks it worked!
<oloughlin75> good to hear
<Israphel> i had the same problem with adept
<Israphel> but if fixed magically
<intelikey> </snickers>
 * cicero123 likes snickers candy bars
<intelikey> how long does it take to badblocks a tarabite ?
<cicero123> i am getting hal errors in getting ntsf hard drives to mount. i keep getting hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000. how do i get the thing to mount?
<Israphel> the force never fails
<Israphel> to mount ntfs
<intelikey> cicero123 maybe add yourself to the hal or hald group ?
<cicero123> too much force breaks things me found.
<glick> my wireless card seems to have gotten some random ip address
<cicero123> k.
<glick> network manager still only says enter web password
<glick> wep
<Israphel> you need wpasupplicant
<Israphel> to use wpa2
<hydrogen> uhh
<glick> Israphel: i have itinstalled
<hydrogen> network manager works fine with wpa2
<hydrogen> out of the box
<Israphel> install wpagui
<Israphel> and network-manager-kde
<glick> hydrogen: its doesnt give me a wpa2 option it just says wep password
<glick> Israphel: i installed those
<Israphel> i have that 3 packages
<hydrogen> glick: thats awesome, glad to hear it
<Israphel> and i'm using a netgear router with wpa2 right now
<Israphel> you need to reboot
<Israphel> to start the daemon
<glick> oh, bummer
<Israphel> that's a pint
<intelikey> ?
<Israphel> point
<Israphel> are you still in live ?
<glick> yeah
<intelikey> sudo /etc/init.d/script start
<Israphel> glick, here an interesting link about your hardware http://aldeby.org/blog/?page_id=87
<cicero123> intelikey: there is a haldeamon group... would that be it?
<intelikey> you don't need to reboot for that ^
<intelikey> cicero123 probably   try it
<Israphel> (shhh, he must install kubuntu if we say YES YOU NEED)
<intelikey> Israphel do you call that helping him ?
<cicero123> intelikey: nope. still get the hal-1000 errors
<Israphel> no, i don't
<glick> Israphel: so i probably have to install and do a update upgrade and most of my problems will likely be solved by now>?
<unagi_> how do i fix broken packages
<unagi_> i have a crap load
<intelikey> sudo apt-get update ;sudo apt-get install -f ;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Israphel> glick
<Israphel> for that reason
<Israphel> i found that link
<Israphel> with the hardware
<Israphel> you talked about
<Liono> iam using kiosktool but its window size is too big that i cannot see the buttons at the bottom. what can i do?
<unagi_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (100)
<Israphel> did you use a paviliion?
<Israphel> with 4965abgn ?
<intelikey> cicero123 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=425085
<glick> Israphel: no i have a dell latitude D830
<intelikey> cicero123 see if that helps
<unagi_> Israphel: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (100)
<Israphel> o mein gott
<glick> hmm i guess konqueror cant display gmail account
<Israphel> Intel Wireless (3945ABG, 4965ABGN) ?
<glick> warum sagst du immer o mein gott
<glick> ?
<Dimitree> guys what is the command to start archive manager ?
<Israphel> that's all the german i know
<glick> oh ok
<unagi_> Israphel: any idea?
<Israphel> and some other words...
<intelikey> Dimitree adept
<Israphel> did you force the Deb ?
<unagi_> yes
<Dimitree> thank you
<intelikey> Dimitree or did you mean   fileroller  ?
 * Liono waits
<intelikey> Liono so grab it and move it to where you can see it
<glick> hmm im tempted to install kubuntu
<glick> yet i hesitate
<Israphel> i'm very lost
<intelikey> alt+left-mouse  & move  -- Liono
<Israphel> about your problem unagi
<Liono> intelikey its so big that even i move it to the top. the buttons dont show
<Israphel> glick, keep your OS in a partition if you're not sure
<cicero123> intelikey: thanx. :)
<intelikey> Liono so move it farther
<unagi_> this is why i shouldnt listen to people all the time
<unagi_> just force it, cant hur
<Israphel> and bookmark this: http://aldeby.org/blog/?page_id=87#wireless
<intelikey> cicero123 that do it for you ?
<unagi_> hurt
<Liono> intelikey it only goes till the top of desktop
<cicero123> i am reading it now.
<intelikey> Liono ?   why ?
<Israphel> i didn't hut
<Israphel> hurt
<Liono> intelikey oh. got it :)
<Liono> intelikey oh. got it :) thanks
<intelikey> welcome
<unagi_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (100) anyone know what that means
<cicero123> intelikey: if found this post. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009 i am going to give it a try.
<glick> thunderbird looks nice but it misses a nice planning app
<glick> thats whats nice about the kontact suite
<intelikey> cicero123 k  good luck and tre bon chance and all that rah
<Dimitree> intelikey: i recentry changed to KDE and i need the archive managaer with which i was able to open an iso and extract files from it in gnome
<Liono> any one used kiosktool?
<intelikey> Dimitree oh,   ok mount the iso    konsole   sudo mount -o loop blah.iso /mnt    and use konqueror to browse /mnt
<Dimitree> okeiz
<unagi_> why did i let him break my apt
<cicero123> intelikey: thanx. bbl. its late and i want to try it tomorrow when my brain isnt so tired.
<cicero123> have a good day/night all.
<Israphel> sudo apt-get install -f
<Israphel> sudo apt-get autoremove
<Israphel> never fail XD
<unagi_> like i said
<intelikey> unagi_ ok above the error there is a reason for it.  probably up about 20 lines   show that error message and i'll see if i can fix that for you.
<unagi_> install -f outputs E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (100)
<unagi_> there is no other error
<intelikey> yeah there it.
<intelikey> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<intelikey> you'll see it.
<unagi_> if im looking for 'error'
<unagi_> its not there
<intelikey> E: == error   also.
<glick> so if i install kubuntu it will automatically partition my drive and wont screw up my XP pro install?
<unagi_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56188/
<unagi_> i understand
<unagi_> what about there is no error isnt clear
<oloughlin75> lol
<intelikey> you didn't cut anything between line 23 and 24 ???  </blinks>
<oloughlin75> glick- NO, it defaults to using the whole drive
<unagi_> ................
<intelikey> but that wasn't    sudo dpkg --configure -a    <<<< run that.
<oloughlin75> glick- so it will by default, erase it all
<Israphel> you have to select
<unagi_> i shall run it again
<Israphel> manual
<unagi_> it tells me to sudo apt-get -f
<Israphel> and resize the partition of windows
<oloughlin75> glick- you need to do it manually, resize the xp, make a swap and your filoesystem partition
<glick> Israphel: right, but it can resize the partition without screwing it up?
<unagi_> says command not found
<glick> do i need swap with 2gigs ram?
<intelikey> ?
<intelikey> pastebin it
<unagi_> i dont need a pastebn
<unagi_> sudo: dpkg: command not found
<Israphel> yes, you need swap anyway
<_Angelus_> yes glick you need it
<glick> so 4 gigs swap?
<Israphel> but not a lot
<intelikey> echo "$PATH"
<Israphel> noooooooooooooooo
<_Angelus_> yes
<Israphel> XD
<Israphel> no that sos mad
<Israphel> 1 GB of swap
<Israphel> or less
<_Angelus_> 1G ?
<Israphel> yes
<_Angelus_> are you insae O_o
<Israphel> at max
<_Angelus_> swap should always be 2times the ram
<Israphel> you cant get full 4 GB of swap
<Israphel> never
<intelikey> unagi_  echo "$PATH"    for me
<Israphel> yes, but with a MAXIMUM
<Israphel> of 1 GB
<Israphel> just
<unagi_> "/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"
<Israphel> open your system sensor
<Israphel> watch your swap
<intelikey> unagi_ ok     ls -l /usr/bin/dpkg
<oloughlin75> swap isnt used much if you have more than a gig of ram
<Israphel> is very hard to get it 100 MB full
<Israphel> i have 1 GB of ram
<Israphel> and right now
<Israphel> i'm using 23 MB of swap
<unagi_> ls: /usr/bin/dpkg: No such file or directory
<Dimitree> intelikey: mounting and copy paste doesn't work
<_Angelus_> so what?
<_Angelus_> im using 0
<_Angelus_> but...
<_Angelus_> still
<oloughlin75> Israphel- not much :)
<intelikey> unagi_ heh.   how did you do that ?
<_Angelus_> the swap should be 2times the ram
<Israphel> there's the answer
<Israphel> no
<unagi_> i did nothing more than what was suggested to me earlier
<Israphel> that's not a rule
<_Angelus_> it doesnt mean because your not using much of it right now , you wont be using it in the future :)
<_Angelus_> its not a rule, its a guidline,
<Dimitree> how can i extrat 3-4 files from iso image ?
<glick> 4 gigs seems like alot of wasted space
<intelikey> unagi_ you're in for a reload.   use the up arrow key and look through the command you ran,   what did you run that had dpkg in it   that it wasn't the word after sudo ?
<unagi_> Dimitree:  mount then copy and paste
<oloughlin75> i have 2 gigs of ram and ive never seen my swap used :/
<_Angelus_> glick: if you want to be safe, use 4GB swap
<Israphel> that's a fact
<intelikey> unagi_ i'm really interested in what you did that removed dpkg from the system.
<Israphel> ME TOO
<Israphel> glick, just put 1 GB of swap
<glick> suspend to disk uses swap?
<Dimitree> unagi_: that doesn't work
<intelikey> unagi_ did you at some point type   "Yes, do as I say!"  ???
<glick> does it change if im on a laptop?
<unagi_> dpkg -i --force-all /path/to/file.deb
<Israphel> no, is the same
<intelikey> that will not remove dpkg ^
<Dimitree> unagi_: it says no permissions
<_Angelus_> glick:  no, suspend to disk(hibernation) saves and image to the hard drive, suspend to ram(suspend/sleep) saves and image in the ram
<unagi_> i never said sudo apt-get remove dpkg
<glick> ah i see
<unagi_> so whatever was suggested screwed something up
<intelikey> Dimitree what doesn't work ?
<_Angelus_> glick:  but, if ram is full , then it will use swap :)
<intelikey> unagi_ you may have said   sudo remove(or install) -f   and it ask you to input  "Yes, do as I say!"  ??? no?
<glick> _Angelus_: i figure if im swapping in more then a gig of ram the performance will be so shitty i may as well reboot
<glick> :)
<_Angelus_> Israphel: and you should stop giving bad info to people.
<unagi_> i never say yes do as i say
<unagi_> saw
<unagi_> dimitree did u sudo?
<Israphel> i'm not giving bad info
<oloughlin75> glick- i agree
<Israphel> swap IS NOT 2 times the ram
<_Angelus_> glick: depends, linux usually doenst store the important stuff in swap, but the less important stuff :)
<intelikey> unagi_ hmmm   well try one other thing close that konsole and open another then type    which dpkg
<glick> well im gonna reboot into windows, to make sure my house is in order there before i attempt an install,
<glick> ill be back
<glick> wish me luck
<Liono> can some body tell me where can i have kiosk guide or help web page?
<Liono> can some body tell me where can i have kiosktool guide or help web page?
<oloughlin75> good luck glick! :)
<glick> thanks
<glick> thanks everyone
<Israphel> you dont need luck
<unagi_> dimitree did u sudo?
<Israphel> just do it
<unagi_> er
<unagi_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56190/
<unagi_> ??
<intelikey> is that old data ?    or did you just run that ?
<Israphel> is looks that dpkg still there
<unagi_> that is the output of the command i was suggested to do earlier
<unagi_> before all this crap started happening
<intelikey> yeah old data.
<intelikey> there is nothing wrong with that output.
<intelikey> what follows it ?
<Israphel> all this crap XD
<unagi_> dpkg isnt installed
<intelikey> this is the kubuntu channel  it's  krap  in here  :)
<intelikey> and gcrap in #ubuntu  :/
<unagi_> !krap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<oloughlin75> !find krap
<ubotu> Found: kraptor, kraptor-data
<oloughlin75> :D
<cptnspoon> lol
<unagi_> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<unagi_> so how do i reinstall it
<Israphel> !doing it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doing it - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> from source ...
<unagi_> from where
<intelikey> well you might be able to use a live cd and salvage that install
<Israphel> the source code
<Israphel> thats another option
<unagi_> Israphel: that means nothing to me
<unagi_> and i dont have a live cd
<unagi_> i have the iso
<Israphel> is a tar.gz file
<intelikey> i can't believe that he was able to remove dpkg and still has apt
<Israphel> with a folder
<unagi_> can i do it from mount
<Israphel> you put the folder somewhere
<Israphel> and do:
<Israphel> ./configure
<Israphel> sudo make
<Israphel> sudo make install
<unagi_> yes
<Israphel> and that is :D
<unagi_> but where do i get the source
<intelikey> unagi_ you didn't do something like rm `which dpkg`  did you ?
<oloughlin75> unagi_- what're doing?
<unagi_> no
<Israphel> in the ubuntu packages web page
<unagi_> oloughlin75: fixing my pc after accepting bad advice
<oloughlin75> messed up xorg?
<intelikey> Israphel he would have to have all the dependancies and gcc already installed...
<Israphel> oh thats true
<intelikey> oloughlin75 he has no "dpkg" anymore.
<unagi_> no oloughlin75 dpkg isnt installed
<Israphel> you can install gcc with the CD
<oloughlin75> ooo thats you :0
<unagi_> gcc?
<oloughlin75> c compiler
<intelikey> Israphel how ?    dpkg is missing....
<Israphel> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<unagi_> im lost
<Israphel> mein gott!!!
<intelikey> Israphel apt-get is useless without dpkg
<unagi_> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<Israphel> fuc***ing dpkg
<Israphel> we miss you
<intelikey> apt-get is useless without dpkg
<Israphel> and
<Israphel> aptitude?
<intelikey> unagi_ can you /dcc send intelikey ~/.bash_history  please
<intelikey> Israphel same
<Israphel> oh god
<Israphel> so whats the difference
<Israphel> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Israphel> thanks obotu
<Israphel> ubotu
<Israphel> XD
<intelikey> apt is a frontend to dpkg
<unagi_> says it doesnt exist
<intelikey> use full path /home/unagi/.bash_history
<unagi_> do i have to register to send
<intelikey> oh .   yeah.  sorry.
<intelikey> never mind.    i won't make you do that
<Israphel> unagi is a kind of fish isn't it ?
<unagi_> there is nothing of interest in there anyway
<unagi_> it didnt log everything
<unagi_> omg this is annoying
<unagi_> where can i get dpkg
<intelikey> unagi_ you might boot the livecd and use a switch for the destination of the install and install dpkg from there to your installed system.   else you are in for a reload
<unagi_> i dont have a livecd
<unagi_> why did i go against my better judgement
<unagi_> just force the package he said
<unagi_> cant do any worse he said
<intelikey> install CD/DVD ?
<unagi_> i dont have a cd to burn it to
<Liono> can some body tell me where can i have kiosktool guide or help web page? kubuntu
<intelikey> unagi_ have the iso ? errr never mind.   it's a casper image on the iso image
<unagi_> a what?
<intelikey> Liono kde.org documentation    or  tldp.org   pick your take.
<Israphel> i really dont not what did you do
<Israphel> you're the first i meet that kill dpkg XD
<Liono> intelikey no help in either
<intelikey> Israphel well i've killed dpkg.  but i knew what i was doing when it did it.   and it's really particular that you tell it to go ahead before it does it.
<unagi_> i have the dpkg deb now what
<Israphel> force a deb isn't equal to kill dpkg
<Israphel> you need the live cd
<Israphel> where dit you put it
<unagi_> i dont know i dont keep track of cds
<intelikey> Liono well kde.org is the official site for that, and tldp.org is the official site for linux documentation.   so if neither of those have anything useful   you probably wont find it.
<Liono> ok
<Liono> thanks
<intelikey> unagi_ without dpkg a .deb is worth nothing to you.
<Israphel> need a live cd and make a chroot
<intelikey> of course one could manually extract the files from the .deb
<Israphel> with ark
<unagi_> right
<Israphel> but no sense
<unagi_> so what do i do with the tar.bz inside
<Israphel> it has to be copy somewhere
<Ouranos999> what??
<unagi_> ?
<Israphel> i don't know where
<Israphel> intelikey come back
<Israphel> du bis gott hier
<unagi_> bist*
<Israphel> thanks
<Israphel> XD
<Agent_bob> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Israphel> so what is bis ?
<unagi_> nothing that i know of
<Israphel> Wu bist du? --> such a nice song
<Agent_bob> ok dpkg does support the     --root=dir   switch which would allow installing dpkg from another system
<unagi_> cant i just extract the folders preserving the tree in the tar.bz
<Israphel> you can try
<Agent_bob> unagi_ that's not compiled.
<Agent_bob> unagi_ so  no.
<Israphel> really?
<Israphel> i thought the files inside a deb were compiled
<unagi_> i dont udnerstand
<Agent_bob> he said tar.bz
<unagi_> inside of a deb
<Israphel> the tat.bz inside de deb
<Agent_bob> oh in the .deb   yes.
<unagi_> ok
<Israphel> she's reading my mind
<unagi_> so how do i do that without overwriting anything
<Israphel> open dolphin as root
<unagi_> merging?
<Agent_bob> there is nothing to overwrite
<unagi_> there is
<unagi_> there is a dpkg folder inside etc
<Israphel> and open everyfolder
<Israphel> just to see
<unagi_> thats gonna take forever
<Israphel> (just to be sure :P )
<Israphel> clic overwrite
<Israphel> the world won't explode
<Agent_bob> it already did.
<Agent_bob> so who cares if it pops again...
<Israphel> holy words
<Israphel> so, pops2
<Agent_bob> unagi_ you are not looking at a source deb are you ?
<Agent_bob> tar.bz inside a .deb makes me wonder.
<Israphel> the files inside the deb
<Israphel> by opening the deb with ark
<Agent_bob> Israphel have you opened dpkg*.deb with ark to see for sure ?
<Israphel> i don't have that deb now
<Israphel> but every deb have a similiar structure
<Israphel> there're tar files (one or two)
<Agent_bob> i don't have ark  but mc doesn't see any tar.bz inside the .deb unless it's a source .deb
<Israphel> just extract it
<Agent_bob> it sees the dir struct
<Israphel> i'm watching all the debs i have here
<Israphel> all are similar
<Israphel> you have to do the work of dpkg "copy all"
<Israphel> the same of "make install", put everything in the folders
<unagi_> oh my god
<unagi_> thers like 50 folders in this one
<unagi_> how do i merge them
<Israphel> one per one (?)
<unagi_> i have to do it one by one?
<Agent_bob> merge ?     just extract the whole thing to /
<Israphel> just extract the principal folder in the tree
<unagi_> but wont it overwrite whats there
<Israphel> all the subfolders will follow
<Israphel> no, you see the spalsh "overwrite" because of the folders have the same name
<Israphel> but, you are just adding new files
<Israphel> to the folders
<unagi_> etc/a and b etc/c and d becomes etc/a b c and d?
<Israphel> not replacing the folders
<Agent_bob> there isnt anything there to overwrite   that's why you are having this breakdown
<Israphel> e.g
<Israphel> the folder
<Israphel>  /bin
<unagi_> there are to things to overwrite Agent_bob
<Israphel> and you have to extract
<Israphel>  /bin/file
<Israphel> so,
<Israphel> you see the splash
<Israphel> and make yes
<Israphel> file will be copy to /bin
<Agent_bob> unagi_ well you know,   you fix it.
<Agent_bob> i'm done.
<Israphel>  /bin in your disk and /bin in the tar, are the same
<unagi_> ok done
<unagi_> what do i do with the control
<snarkster> can anyone help me with mach64 driver?
<Israphel> try using apt-get
<Israphel> now
<unagi_> apt-get insatll -f?
<unagi_> spelled correctly?
<unagi_> lol
<Israphel> yes
<Israphel> ja!
<Israphel> ich will eure hande sehen (?)
<snarkster> translate?
<Israphel> i want to see your hands!
<Israphel> (i don't speak german, i'm just mixing the few words i know)
<snarkster> !mach64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mach64 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unagi_> i think its fixed im not sure
<Israphel> try install something
<Israphel> i dont know
<unagi_> adept returns some interesting errors
<Israphel> sudo apt-get install kedit
<unagi_> whats that dist upgrade
<Israphel> i dont know what it is
<Israphel> i saw it too
<unagi_> i think its working
<Israphel> i use synaptic XD
<unagi_> i got a better understanding of linux
<unagi_> everything is script based
<Israphel> jajaj
<Israphel> we could
<unagi_> i kinda understand that
<unagi_> i noticed too make and make install output is perl
<unagi_> or python
<unagi_> it looked semi familiar with /s;' /'s4$
<unagi_> lol
<Israphel> nice eyes
<unagi_> am i right?
<Israphel> there're a lot of phyton apps to test
<unagi_> i think its time for family guy then bed
<Israphel> in germany
<Israphel> now is
<Israphel> 7.05 AM ?
<unagi_> night
<Israphel> night?
<unagi_> ty 4 breaking my pc and then fixing it =)
<Israphel> jaja
<Israphel> it was a pleasure
<Israphel> sorry for the problems
<unagi_> np
<unagi_> bye bye
<Israphel> see you later
<romunov> grrr, dolphin won't search files for text
<romunov> how the hell can i find a string in the haystack, dammit
<WhereAmI> does anyone have a better alternative to Ark?
<WhereAmI> I am really starting to dislike it
<ubuntu> cad for ubuntu software ?
<doneill> romunov: you can use find
<crafty_> ive a new dvd writer, how do I get it recognized in linux
<doneill> crafty_: plug it in.
<crafty_> it is plugged in
<doneill> congrats, you're done
<crafty_> it shows full dvds, not empty
<crafty_> empties won't mount
<doneill> well thats because they don't have a filesystem
<doneill> they aren't empty, they're blank
<doneill> empty would suggest a box to which things could go has no contents
<doneill> whereas in this case all you have is a sheet of cardboard
<doneill> so fire up k3b or whatever cd burning program you like to use
<doneill> and bam it'll make the filesystem on the disc, burn the files, etc., everything you need.
<crafty_> then when you write how do you tell k3b to write to the blank disk?  it just states there's no media to write to
<doneill> it expects a blank disc
<doneill> alright, when you insert a blank dvd does a dialog window pop up?
<doneill> asking what you want to do with it?
<crafty_> nope
<doneill> then i'd double check that it is in fact a burner
<crafty_> that's why I think there's something wrong with the fstab.  I know it s a burner
<doneill> no no...
<doneill> this is what i'm saying, fstab is a file system tab
<crafty_> http://slexy.org/view/s20OkGMLDV
<doneill> you can't load a blank dvd in konqueror or (i don't think dolphin)?
<crafty_> there's my fstab
<crafty_> brb
<doneill> actually yeah that looks broken
<doneill> try: /dev/hda /media/cdrom0 auto defaults 0 0
<doneill> or
<doneill> : /dev/hda /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto 0 0
<crafty_> I'll give it a run
<crafty_> trying new fstab /dev/hda /media/cdrom0 auto defaults 0 0
<crafty_> trying your next combo
<crafty_> no luck
<crafty_> what is the web page where you can build a fstab?
<crafty_> hello?
<walmik> hi all, can anybody pls suggest the best way to install jre for running eclipse on a amd64 bit compaq presario laptop with kubuntu 7.10
<ere4si> !java | walmik
<ubotu> walmik: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<walmik> ere4si: thank u
<ere4si> k
<walmik> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Traplo> hi guys
<studente> hi ..
<Traplo> bella alex
<studente> who are you??
<studente> mongol boy
<Traplo> your sister
<studente> e gli altri
<studente> entrate mongoli
<The_ReaL_Me> ciao
<Pino> ciao
<ethan961> Dont make up your mind.
<Pino> ok
<Sciamano> Tu mama
<Mano> hi Shammy
<default_op> I'm not familar witht he setup let but which package type is right for Kubuntu?  AS, Deb, RPM
<ere4si> default_op, deb is the one kubuntu uses - look in synaptic package manager first tho - it has 20000+
<theLichKing> hi, i just installed ubuntu and i can't hear any sound.. any ideas how to fix this? according to the Sound Preferences window, i got "HDA Nvidia (Alsa mixer)" and "Conexant CX20549 (Venice) (OSS Mixer)"
<mkquist> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<default_op> ere4si: thanks.  I'm downloading off interent site and wanted right package.  thanks.
<twosouls82> theLichKing: also make sure that the proper device is selected in KMix (and not the Conexant (modem?))
<ere4si> hope it works out for you default_op
<neville> How do I set a shellscript to run after KDE boots? Not like starting a program as such from autostart, but getting it to initialise a
<neville> Shell script I have, does it need to go into some special folder, or be linked to somewhere else, or what?
<default_op> ere4si: actually giving it a miss.  I was going to download active perl from activestate but I got another one working
<default_op> ere4si: thanks anyway.  It's someone I needed to learn anyway
<ere4si> neville: you can auto start it and have as the first line    sleep 5    to have it start 5 sec after boot
<ere4si> k default_op
<theLichKin1> the link didn't help me solve the sound problem.. any other ideas?
<doneill> neville: you can drop the shell script right in autostart like any other program
<doneill> but i'm not sure i understand your question beyond that
<neville> That was exactly what
<neville> I was after, sorry for having no real idea as to what I was talking about though >.>
<doneill> are you familiar with making a shell script in linux?
<neville> Yeah, I have enough of an idea for just the basics
<doneill> alright
<doneill> just make sure it's flagged as Executable heh
<neville> chmod +x /path/to/script ?
<doneill> that should do it
<neville> Heh, thanks =]
<mkquist> theLichKing: did you go thru the troubleshooting part?
<mkquist> theLichKing: usually fixes for me...  or there is another page w/maybe more fixes... this one - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<twosouls82> for some reason, hyperlinks in KDE applications don't fire a web browser any more
<ubuntu> i thought that kubuntu 7.10 was going to have kde4 included
<ubuntu> with new k menu
<ere4si> it's not stable yet from what I've read
<ubuntu> ah
<ubuntu> hola
<ere4si> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ere4si> it's quiet here
<Ayabara> !night
<ubotu> It's the middle of the night in the US and Europe, and surrounds.  This means that a lot of people are likely asleep, therefore there are less potential people who can answer your question.  Please be patient, and consider asking at a time when more people will be awake.  This is particularly true in the quieter channels.
<Ayabara> hey, I remembered :-)
<ere4si> !ping
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<jussi01> Does anyone know how tomake konquerer display website icons on bookmarks? especially those in the bookmarks toolbar?
<Ayabara> hehe. anyone here running kubuntu gutsy with kde4? I was adviced to wait for 4.0.1 before installing kde4, and I'm curious if that release was any good :-)
<twosouls82> wait for 4.1 :)
<ere4si> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<jussi01> Ayabara:# kubuntu-kde4 for support on that
<jussi01> Ayabara: I have it, and I would give that advice also, unless you like fiddling and can cope with bugs..
<Ayabara> jussi01, ah. thanks
<Ayabara> jussi01, I "like" to fiddle, and you guys are here to help me cope with bugs, right? ;-)
<jussi01> Ayabara: just remeber, next time you want to ask stuff about it, use #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<Ayabara> jussi01, :-)
<usuario> hello!!!!!
<jussi01> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<MilhousePunkRock> Good morning everyone!
<ScorpKing> hehe. hi guys :)
<Kred> Hi, does someone know a tool to record webcam (/dev/video0)?
<The_Dr> How to uninstall adept without it pulling kubuntu-desktop with it?
<ksal> hi
<ksal> i connected my panasonic lumix digital camera to my computer
<ksal> but when i try to open it with dolphin, and it tries to load camera driver, it fails with error 50
<ksal> can anybody help me?
<bbeck> Can anyone recommend a way for me to build a KDE4 build environment?
<Sbucatone> what can i use to do screen shot , from command line
<mkquist> Sbucatone: check here, i think it kinda answers it - http://tips.webdesign10.com/how-to-take-a-screenshot-on-ubuntu-linux
<Sbucatone> mkquist: thank y i will
<mkquist> Sbucatone: google is ur friend
<ubuntu> ..
<rage> Evening, is there an easy way to disable single click opening of files from a terminal or from editing a file? without having to use kcontrol?
<Sbucatone> what kind of question is
<flockofbirds> Hello. I have a quick question. Is LinuxMCE on the current Kubuntu DVD Release 7.10 or do I have to download it seperately?
<senane> #kubuntu-fr
<Sbucatone> #FuocoConverter
<nuxil> + /join
<nuxil> :p
<Sbucatone> upz
<kaminix> Is there any way to view a changelog of a package?
<jussi01> flockofbirds: linuxmce is not in anyway affiliated with kubuntu afaik
<jussi01> !mint
<ubotu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (support in #linuxmint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<toto> i can't umount my cdrom after i have read some videos on it. It's busy by dbus-launch and dbus-daemon processes.
<nuxil> kaminix,
<nuxil> kaminix, dpkg -I pak.deb changelog
<kaminix> So I have to dload the package first nuxil?
<nuxil> donno.. dont think so,
<nuxil> kaminix,
<nuxil> aptitude pakname changelog
<nuxil> er,
<nuxil> aptitude changlog pakname
<kaminix> Ah, I see. Thank you :)
<nuxil> np
<nuxil> kaminix, but adept also has it
<nuxil> open adept click on a pak. select details --> developer changelog
<kaminix> I only use adept for update notifications, all packagemanagement I do with aptitude. :)
<nuxil> ok
 * glick nerviously installs kubuntu
<kaminix> Go glick, you can do it!
 * glick squeezes kaminix's hand
<german> !JRE
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<nuxil> hey does anyone got a gf8800 with working svideo connected to tv ?
<nuxil> hmm
<german> !win
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<german> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<german> !VMware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<nuxil> !wine > GERMAN
<nuxil> op
<nuxil> ops
<nuxil> german, check out wine
<german> i tried that before
<german> i am not intrested in using a emulator for aplications in windows
<rage> Evening, is there an easy way to disable single click opening of files from a terminal or from editing a file? without having to use kcontrol?
<jpatrick> nuxil: ?
<glick> hey how do you stop servers in ubunut/kubuntu
<german> i saw at my unviersity that being logged into linux just by writting win in the console, the got a window with the windows
<glick> so they dont start up at next boot
<jpatrick> !msgthebot | german
<ubotu> german: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<german> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<nuxil> jpatrick, yes
<german> sorry then
<nuxil> so instead of emulating a app you want to emulate the entire os :p
<nuxil> why not use windows then :?
<german> i use windows
<nuxil> good for you :)
<german> i am interested in learning linux, and therfore i need to expent time in linux, but then i need todo stuff that i only can do in windows
<german> but i guess you are right
<ForgeAus> german check out AndLinux.org
<german> nothing works in this
<ForgeAus> its a kernel emulator that runs a modded kubuntu from within windows
<german> not my emails. not my webcam, nor my prnter
<walmik> hi all, is it a good idea to install apache, mysql and php using tasksel?
<ForgeAus> theres even some interop and its fairly safe
<walmik> !tasksel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tasksel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ForgeAus> (no partitioning etc.. just a "hardfile" (.drv file)
<german> I guess that is it
<german> good bye kubuntu, maybe the day I become a computer geek i'll be back =)
<hectorber> does anybody know how to download DeDRM and Fairkeys
<hectorber> ?
<hectorber> where
<aurorita> ist hier jemand aus Ungarn?
<nuxil> ahh finaly got my media mouse buttons working ;)
<walmik> hi all, is there a nice PHP ide like Zend for Kubuntu
<glick> does anyone know how i can see what servers are running on my machine?
<aurorita> somebody help me pls i just installed kubuntu and i dont know how can i install any programs(antivirus)
<nuxil> lol
<walmik> !php ide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about php ide - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<aurorita> helpppppppp
<jpatrick> !de | aurorita
<ubotu> aurorita: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nuxil> glick, ps aux shows all prosesses running. or ps aux | egrep "(serverA|serverB|serverC)"
<nuxil> aurorita, are you running a mailserver
<nuxil> if not you dont need antivirus
<jpatrick> !virus | aurorita
<ubotu> aurorita: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<glick> apache starts by default when the machine starts how do i stop that ?
<jpatrick> glick: sudo update-rc.d -f apache2 remove
<glick> damn
<glick> can i see what services start automatically at start up
<nuxil> glick, install bum "a fine tool" and deselect it. or apachectl stop or as jpatrick says
<jpatrick> nuxil: that will remove it's rcN.d syslinks
<nuxil> yes, he can also chmod -x tho
<stdin> System Settings -> Advanced -> System Services is a nice GUI to it
<nuxil> glick, sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/apache2
<glick> thanks stdin
<happy__> Hi, I'm having problems getting two 17" lcds working, using proprietary nVidia drivers
<happy__> both screens are the same model, i ran " sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg " but it didn't seem to do anything
<happy__> well more specifically it ran as usual but at the end of it, and after a reboot it still didn't work
<stdin> happy__: have a look at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<happy__> Thanks ^^ , I'll give that a go
<glick> hey does anyone have a sigmatel sound card?
<jussio1> glick: used to in my laptop, whats the issue?
<glick> jussio1, how did you get it working?
<jussio1> glick: it worked out of the box for me
<jussio1> glick: have you checked through !sound ?
<glick> hmm maybe i need to restart
<asktoby> Konqueror is opening too many simultaneous connections to my ftp server - can I limit the number of simultaneous connections?
<asktoby> Or tell it to use passive mode?
<glick> hmm it seems like after i installed the nvidia drives the text is too big
<glick> anyone notice that?
<glick> seems like the text got bigger
<glick> ok was the dpi
<prince_jammys> glick so did you install kde?
<glick> yea prince_jammys
<prince_jammys> glick: how do you like it?
<prince_jammys> glick: meaning::: do you like it?
<glick> its cool prince_jammys the upgrade fixed alot of the problems
<glick> but i still have no sound or wireless
<prince_jammys> glick: ah
<prince_jammys> glick: i'm no good at hardware
<prince_jammys> glick: was gonna suggest stuff for you to get (unrelated to your hardware problem)
<glick> whats that prince_jammys
<prince_jammys> glick: to use konqueror instead of the now default dolphin::: (konq is worth checking out)
<prince_jammys> !dolphin | glick
<ubotu> glick: Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<prince_jammys> glick: great terminal emulator (highly recommend) :: yakuake
<rufus> i've reinstalled kubuntu and it set up my partitions for me. when I boot it, all that I get is a shell
<rufus> and the name of it is different than I told kubuntu to use
<Jack111> hi
<jpatrick> !hi | Jack111
<Jack111> when i start kontact, i get the error message:
<Jack111> Could not start process Unable to create io-slave:klauncher said: Unknown protocol ''.
<Jack111> howeve all works fine i just hve to close two windows
<glick> damn adept is soo limited
<ForgeAus> glick what do you mean?
<glick> ForgeAus: it doesnt find the system level packages like linux kernel and uch
<ScorpKing> hi guys. new usplash theme for kde+linux :D - http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=75385
<glick> im trying to install linux-backports-modules-generic
<ForgeAus> check your repos
<glick> ForgeAus: i have them all checked
<ForgeAus> then in that case I don't know if I can help you
<ForgeAus> I thought the kernel modules were all in there
<ForgeAus> in any case its not an adept issue
<ForgeAus> explicitly anyhow
<glick> then what could it be?
 * ForgeAus shrugs
<ScorpKing> linux-backports-modules-generic = Section: devel
<ForgeAus> its something to do with your sources.list
<ForgeAus> and or the database its recieveing
<ForgeAus> either that or the repo maintainers haven't put that particular package in the backport repos?
<glick> i cant even find linux kernel packages
<ScorpKing> aptitude search - "p   linux-backports-modules-generic - Backported drivers for generic kernel image"
<ForgeAus> well I havn't noticed them until I had to upgrade them but I can assure you that adept puts them in mine
<glick> oh im using the adept installer
<rufus> what can I put in grub config to have a splash image?
<rufus> !compiz < rufus
<rufus> !compiz
<ScorpKing> rufus: install startupmanager and run it with sudo ;)
<rufus> setupmanager?
<ubuntu> hi all
<ubuntu> i've a problemwho can help me
<rufus> we can try
<ScorpKing> rufus: yep. it's the easiest way
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz < rufus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rufus> setupmanager: package not found
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ForgeAus> !compiz-fusion
<ForgeAus> oops
<rufus> compiz-fusion is just a load of plugins for compiz
<ubuntu> ForgeAus
<ubuntu> ForgeAus
<ubuntu> hi
<ForgeAus> hey ubuntu
<rufus> ubuntu, whats the problem
<ubuntu> can you help me
<rufus> probably
<ubuntu> ive installed the kubuntu
<ForgeAus> hehe me? not likely I havn't had compiz running
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ubuntu> but when i restart my pc
<ScorpKing> rufus: "i   startupmanager                          - Grub and Splash screen configuration" Section: utils
<ubuntu> i've an error
<ForgeAus> but theres always the ppl in #compiz-fusion if you can't get help here
<ubuntu> it's
<rufus> ScorpKing, what?
<ubuntu> i've an error
<ForgeAus> ubuntu what error?
<ScorpKing> rufus: startupmanager is in one of the repos
<ForgeAus> can you paste it (or use pastebin if 3+ lines of text)
<ubuntu> i've an error ForgeAus
<prince_jammys> heh
<MrJigsaw> When i try to CUT files from desktop to /media/sda1 examplewise..  i get this: http://peecee.dk/upload/view/97944/full .. how do i make that stop ?
<rufus> ubuntu, is the error in gub or kubuntu?
<prince_jammys> 20 questions
<ubuntu> in grub rufus
<ScorpKing> !ask | ubuntu
<ForgeAus> !grub
<rufus> use sudo cp
<prince_jammys> let's see if we can guess the error
<ForgeAus> lol prince :)
<rufus> thats past
<ubotu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<rufus> copy*
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rufus> why is that bot soo slow today
<ForgeAus> I dunno I feel lagged
<rufus> #ubuntu is hoggint the bandwith
<stdin> rufus: because it's just come back online and everyone is using a lot of ! commands
<ForgeAus> erm sorry stdin I didn't know
<Dr_Willis> its seeing them all from the last few hrs? :)
<ForgeAus> whats vstafs?
<rufus> is there a nice dock for KDE? will AWN work?
<prince_jammys> rufus: check out KoolDock
<ForgeAus> dunno about awn but try cairodock
<blekos> could you tell me the channel for kde4?
<ForgeAus> kooldock is ok I've had that
<stdin> blekos: see the topic
<ForgeAus> cairo is from berlios I think
<ForgeAus> havn't tried it but seems the best I've seen around
<prince_jammys> blekos: #kubuntu-kde4
<Dr_Willis> i find all the os-x wanna-be docks lacking.. of course i find the os-x dock lacking.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<ForgeAus> hehe DrWillis, thats informative, question is what do you find NOT lacking?
<Dr_Willis> The Bills...
<Dr_Willis> I am not lacking in Bills i get in the mail.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<ForgeAus> lets restrict the domain to dock-bars ok?
<Dr_Willis> I find the normal kde panel, very useable. - The combination of  a launcher+ task manager.. just seems to muddy things.
<ForgeAus> I can agree there
<prince_jammys> me 2
<Dr_Willis> Too many little 'things' to indicate this or that.. it seems wth a lot of these docks.
<prince_jammys> down with the dock
<MrJigsaw> When i try to CUT files from desktop to /media/sda1 examplewise..  i get this: http://peecee.dk/upload/view/97944/full .. how do i make that stop ?
<prince_jammys> always springs up when i don't want it to
<Dr_Willis> does the icons sort of zooming up - really make it easier for me to lauch them? :) heh and so on.
<Dr_Willis> Of course with widescreen monitors. I find a panel on the side with icons - to be a bit more convient then one way across the bottom.
<ForgeAus> MrJigsaw looks like a permissions problem are you root?
<MrJigsaw> im not logged in as root, no.
<ForgeAus> then thats likely why
<MrJigsaw> Cant i give my user the rights to cut files ? ;/
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: you don't have right to write
<ForgeAus> the /mnt/ branch of the file system isn't under /home/<username>
<MrJigsaw> rights to write to harddrive ?
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: you are pasting a file into /media/sda1 and get a permissions error, correct?
<Dr_Willis> files/dirs have their own rights also.  depemnding on the filesystem
<ForgeAus> a user can only work within their /home/<username> branch without requiring permission (aside from executing files and some other minor things))
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: or moving a file from /media/sda1 and get a permissions error
<siofwolves> my display is stuck at 640 x 480 and thats the only mode available in 'Monitor & Display System Settings'. someone helped me fix it last week, but i don't have the logs. any idea's?
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: my guess is that then your user doesn't have the rights to mess with the contents of /media/sda1
<ForgeAus> siofwolves which video card have you got?
<Dr_Willis> is sda1 a windows disk? or linux filesystem?
<siofwolves> ForgeAus, ati radeon 9800
<ForgeAus> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<siofwolves> ForgeAus, thanks. but someone gave me a command sudo -- - -  -- whatever and the list of display modes reappeared.
<ForgeAus> hehe sudo just means run as root (superuser do)
<siofwolves> i'm logging now btw ;)
<siofwolves> yeah
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: how about the output of -->     ls -l  /media    <-- the line with sda1
<ForgeAus> /media? prince?
<prince_jammys> ForgeAus: isnt that the name of his dir?
<happy> finally got Xinerama working
<ForgeAus> um I think they go to /mnt
<ForgeAus> (not sure about that)
<prince_jammys> ForgeAus: he has it mounted on /media/sda1
<Dr_Willis> ive not noticed ubuntu/kubuntu putting stuff in mnt
<MrJigsaw> /MEDIA/Sda1
<ForgeAus> ok sorry my bad then
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: yeah so paste that line here
<ForgeAus> what filesystem is sda1?
<MrJigsaw> ntfs
<ForgeAus> ahh try unmounting it
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: we will see who owns it, and what the permissions are
<ForgeAus> (ie sudo umount /dev/sda1)
<ForgeAus> then remount it using ntfsmount
<ForgeAus> (or another fusemount like ntfs-3g)
<MrJigsaw> drwxrwx--- 1 root     plugdev    4096 2008-02-16 13:55 sda1
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: there you have it, owned by root
<ForgeAus> you don't have write access to an NTFS paritition
<Dr_Willis> i always just install/run the ntfs-config tool
<ForgeAus> DrWillis that sounds like a shortcut that I was unaware of :)
<prince_jammys> he has it set up in fstab
<Dr_Willis> ForgeAus,  it will modify the fstab thats using ntfs, to be using ntfs-3g and set the proper options to allow users to access them
<prince_jammys> should be able to write, but not as his user ... set up in fstab with ntfs-3g
<prince_jammys> prince_jammys: i already did this with him a couple of days ago
<prince_jammys> ooops
<prince_jammys> talkin to myself
<MrJigsaw> :D
<aiman> hi
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: the output of -->    grep '/media/sda1'  /etc/fstab
<MrJigsaw> I think i can write the files to the harddrive.. but not just cut them away
<Dr_Willis>  /dev/sda2  /media/sda2 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<Dr_Willis> is what i am using.
<ForgeAus> btw SKing if your still here that spash screen was nice :)
<Dr_Willis> MrJigsaw,  that would be very very.. odd...
<MrJigsaw> UUID=09B5974762077941 /media/sda1 ntfs defaults,umask=007,uid=0,gid=46,auto,rw,nouser 0 1
<ForgeAus> I agree Dr Willis
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: did you change it??
<Dr_Willis> what are we tryign to do wih this hard drive anyway? Just copy some files to it?
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: uid=0 is root
<MrJigsaw> Nope prince_jammys..
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: the output of --> echo $UID
<Dr_Willis> and its using ntfs. not ntfs-3g like mine. :)
<ForgeAus> MrJigsaw in any case if you use kdesu to run dolphin it should allow you to
<ForgeAus> DrWillis it does state rw there...
<MrJigsaw> kdesu ?
<Dr_Willis> yea - i did NOT think ntfs allowed rw however.
<ForgeAus> yes
<ForgeAus> kde superuser
<MrJigsaw> I just right click -> cut -> Paste at harddrive :)
<Dr_Willis> but thats from ages ago. :) it may allow it now a days
<ForgeAus> similar to cli sudo command
<ForgeAus> but for gui programs
<ForgeAus> so run konsole and type in kdesu dolphin
<ForgeAus> and it should let you copy
<MrJigsaw> prince_jammys: should uid be 1000 at sda1 ?
<ForgeAus> cut or whatever
<MrJigsaw> prince_jammys: it was sdb1 we sat up yesterday :-)
<ForgeAus> because it gives you root perimissions
<Dr_Willis> uid of 1000 shouldlet the first user access the drive.
<Dr_Willis> You proberly dont want the 'nouser' option either.
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: should also be ntfs-3g
<Dr_Willis> I dont see much gain from using ntfs, when ntfs-3g works so well
<ForgeAus> (also note: if your using kde4 I think its kdesudo)
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: type        kdesudo kate
<MrJigsaw> UUID=09B5974762077941 /media/sda1 ntfs defaults,umask=007,uid=0,gid=46,auto,rw,nouser 0 1 - What should i change ?
<Dr_Willis>  /dev/sda1  /media/sda1  ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<MrJigsaw> Im openning it in krusader prince_jammys.
<MrJigsaw> as Root
<Dr_Willis> :) iw what i would do with that line.
<ForgeAus> nice :) I like krusader :)
<vlt> Hello. Since the recent big update for kde programs (example line from /var/log/aptitude: [UPGRADE] konqueror-nsplugins 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27.3 -> 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27.4)
<ForgeAus> even better
<Dr_Willis> well you can keep the uuid bit if you want.
<vlt> ... nspluginviewer crashes everytime.
<vlt> Any known solution?
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: DO NOT change the line --- stick a # at the beginning
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: in case you want it back
<MrJigsaw> Okay..
<Dr_Willis> comment the line, then create a new line aftwerwards :) is what we are saying.
<Dr_Willis> # old fstab line here
<Dr_Willis> new fstab line here
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: try-->UUID=09B5974762077941 /media/sda1 ntfs umask=007,uid=1000,gid=1000  0   0
<prince_jammys> ntfs-3g excuse me
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: try-->UUID=09B5974762077941 /media/sda1 ntfs-3g umask=007,uid=1000,gid=1000  0   0
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: make sure there is a blank line at the end of the file
<MrJigsaw> Should i restart when i wrote that in prince_jammys?
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: then --> sudo umount /media/disk   and then --> sudo mount /media/disk
<jarule2> how do i do the same thing others doing whom i don't even like and they are nothing doing the same thing as i am doing by nature like color of skin? or do i have to do everything the other person does?
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: try it without restarting
<siofwolves> ForgeAus, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg was what i needed.
<jussi01> jarule2: ?
<ForgeAus> siof do you have ati drivers installed?
<orbitize> When I start my computer, I have to log in (no gui), then run sudo kdm to get to the normal login-screen. How can I fix this?
<ForgeAus> you may still need the binary driver
<ForgeAus> (especially if you want OGL/flxgr/XGL)
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: once mounted, do --> cd /media/disk
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: and then type--> touch crap
<ForgeAus> otherwise you're probably only working on VESA drivers for your X-server anyway (don't quote me on that I don't know for sure)
<siofwolves> ForgeAus, not sure. after switching on today my display was stuck at 680 x 460. also i must mention my keyboard setup is not correct. maybe related?
 * ForgeAus shrugs it could be if your xorg.conf was modifed or something like that
<siofwolves> yup
<ForgeAus> the file resides as /etc/X11/xorg.conf from memory
<Dimitree> hello anyone running Autodesk Maya on KDE ? i get realy slow framerates and there are wierd vertical stripes on the top fasce of a cube when its in shade mode and the stripes are not relevent to the cube shape they display the same and don't change when i rotate the view. They appear when i select a face on the cube ?
<Dimitree> hewp  :)
<prince_jammys> siofwolves: if you are up for it, you can try to recover it from an old backup -- these files are in /etc/X11 in the form of xorg.conf.blah or xorg.conf.1, etc
<prince_jammys> siofwolves: backup your stuff first
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: so what happened?
<urbanphoenix> hello
<urbanphoenix> i am new
<jpatrick> !hi | urbanphoenix
<ubotu> urbanphoenix: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<urbanphoenix> welcome
<urbanphoenix> before i use a windows program
<urbanphoenix> but now
<urbanphoenix> i use the best program
<urbanphoenix> ubuntu
<urbanphoenix> it's very amazing
<rufus> where can I get some nice grub menus?
<rufus> like the splash backgrounds
<Dr_Willis> I alwyas disable those eyesores
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> give me nice black  with blue text.
<Dimitree> hello anyone running Autodesk Maya on KDE ? i get realy slow framerates and there are wierd vertical stripes on the top fasce of a cube when its in shade mode and the stripes are not relevent to the cube shape they display the same and don't change when i rotate the view. They appear when i select a face on the cube ?
<ForgeAus> ow do I mount an .iso? : mount /home/ubuntu/supergrubdisk_0.9677.iso /mnt/supergrub -o loop ??? (gives invalid argument)
<ForgeAus> the exact error is: ioctl: LOOP_SET_FD: Invalid argument
<Dr_Willis> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Dr_Willis> lets see..
<Dr_Willis> well you may need a sudo. and that dir needs to exizt
<ForgeAus> yeah it does afaik I did an mkdir first
<Dr_Willis> and your order of options may be wrong.. :)
<ForgeAus> and I was already sudo (ie sudo -i)
<Dr_Willis> i think the -o loop has to be befor the other stuff
<ForgeAus> hmm now I have it saying mount: can't find /mnt/supergrub in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<ForgeAus> its not meant to be in there is it?
<Dr_Willis> whats the exact line you are using?
<ForgeAus> if so I don't want it in there
<ForgeAus> mount -o /home/ubuntu/supergrubdisk_0.9677.iso /mnt/supergrub
<ForgeAus> oops forgot the loop
<ForgeAus> just noticed
<Dr_Willis> i was about to say.. you did another typo most likely
<Dr_Willis> :)
<ForgeAus> back to same error as before
<rufus> Dr_Willis, i try to stay toward GUI so my parents do complain when they cant get on the computer
<rufus> dont*
<ForgeAus> ioctl: LOOP_SET_FD: Invalid argument
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. is the supergrub disk a real .iso?
<Dr_Willis> file whatever.iso
<Dr_Willis> and see
<ForgeAus> how do I tell?
<ForgeAus> I d/ld it have no reason to doubt it at this point
<ForgeAus> it was gz'd tho
<jarule2> some people have enjoyed their life for 20 years and didn't't suffer but i suffered for past 20 years and in bad shape have high cholesterol
<ForgeAus> (ie I ungz'd it to get the .iso file)
<Dr_Willis> try grabbing a litle .iso and try with a different one.
<ForgeAus> it is a small one only 3mb!
<ForgeAus> (and thats ungzipped)
<ForgeAus> I also have the same image as a .exe win self-extract but can't use it here on liveCD
<ForgeAus> I'll try a diff copy
<ForgeAus> brb
<ForgeAus> hmm it decompressed to the right size around 3-4 meg
<Dr_Willis> got a url to the file?
<ForgeAus> http://forjamari.linex.org/frs/?group_id=61&release_id=499
<ForgeAus> I don't know what version the self-extract one I have is, I got it from somewhere else
<ForgeAus> hmmm still bad
<Dr_Willis> sudo  mount -o loop file.iso mnt
<ForgeAus> actually its older
<Dr_Willis> worked here.
<Dr_Willis> I renamed it to file.iso :)
<ForgeAus> hmmm why not here?
<Dr_Willis> and mnt was made in the current dir
<ForgeAus> still same error here :(
<Dr_Willis> i downloaded the http://forjamari.linex.org/frs/download.php/832/supergrubdisk_0.9677.iso
<ForgeAus> ioctl: LOOP_SET_FD: Invalid argument
<vigge_sWe> how can I make dolphin show hidden dot files like .htaccess?
<Dr_Willis> Not a compressed one.
<ForgeAus> yeah I got that one too
<ForgeAus> I got them all now
<ForgeAus> renamed the .iso to file.iso and still can't mount it :(
<ForgeAus> something wrong somewhere
<now3d> Hi there. I'm struggling to get Skype Mic input to work on my Dell Inspiron 1300. Headphones work ok, any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> ForgeAus,  i recall a mention of some loop issue/but in the older LTS release/kernel.
<Dr_Willis> but dont know the details.
<Dr_Willis> YOu may want to check out the fuseiso tools for the FUSE stuff.
<Dr_Willis> well good luck. Bed time for me.
<ForgeAus> vigge good question
<ForgeAus> I don't have dolphin to check it out
<ForgeAus> whats it got in the view menu (if it even has one)
<now3d> can anyone tell me how to make Konqueror the default again instead of Dolpin?
<ForgeAus> now3d you change your file associations
<now3d> ForgeAus: I tried that.. but couldn't get it rigth.. could you direct me to some directions on it please?
<now3d> ForgeAus: ok, i think i got it working now..
<now3d> ForgeAus: let's hope dolphin doesnt last..
<Dimitree> please help this is what happends when i select a face on a cube http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=180h8k&s=3
<Dimitree> what is KDE doing in Maya ???
<doobeh> How can I possibly find out what process is constantly thrashing my hard disk?
<doobeh> It's driving me insane
<now3d> doobeh: "top" in a shell?
<doobeh> Nothing seems to be using anything notable on the CPU
<now3d> doobeh: and if you press Shift+M  how is the memroy?
<now3d> doobeh: cos the mem might be full.. so it uses the swap partition etc
<jpatrick> !ot | Dimitree
<ubotu> Dimitree: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<doobeh> now3d: thanks, I'll start killing off the big ones, firefox is sitting on 200 and konquereor is 130meg :)
<walmik> hi all, can anybody pls help me with a wireless router....
<now3d> doobeh: OpenOffice is a massive hog usually
<walmik> i m on a amd64 compaq running kubuntu 7.10
<Distro^Junkie> Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). <--- keep getting this in adept
<now3d> walmik: what's your question?
<walmik>  i have a accounting software how to install
<walmik> now3d: just want to know if i need permission from the ISP to use router\
<Distro^Junkie> nm figured it out
<now3d> walkik: why would you need permission? presumably they alrady gave you the wifi logon for it
<jarule2> what would happen if you get hit your head with someone else chin hard or something else like a knife or a something sharp?
<tycale_> Hi, I try to install a htaccess on my server : http://tycale.is-a-geek.org/music/
<tycale_> But it doesn't work
<jussi01> jarule2: this isnt a channel for such discussion. please go elsewhere.
<tycale_> http://pastebin.com/d2dcc4845
<tycale_> My .htaccess
<firecrotch> tycale_:  You have a typo on the first line: it should be "Access" not "Acces"
<Dimitree> jpatrick: this is kubunto question i'm asking : /
<Dimitree> i use Gnome and KDE and i have no problems with maya under gnome
<Dimitree> these "effects" apear under KDE only
<firecrotch> tycale_: wait, I'm reading that wrong. what's with the "è"
<tycale_> it's : AuthName Access root
<tycale_> now
<tycale_> same error
<firecrotch> tycale_:  It's doing absolutely nothing?
<tycale_> look :  http://tycale.is-a-geek.org/music/
<tycale_> It's an error
<Dimitree> jpatrick: btw the spacing of these lines is exact size as the shading effect i have for the names in mirc ( one nick is white the next is blue and so on ) and in Dolphin. any idea where that effect resides so i can try turning it off ?
<jarule2> my mother didn't give me anything not even knowledge which she had and i begged her for 17 years and she instead fucked my mind up
<firecrotch> tycale_:  Have you looked at the log file to see what it says?
<tycale_> outch
<scott25> can someone help me with my screen, i restarted my computer and for some reason the screen is to big for the monitor and it scrolls when i move the mouse to the edge
<tycale_> firecrotch: http://pastebin.com/d6c7629b2
<tycale_> outch
<Distro^Junkie> is it wise to use Automatix ?
<prince_jammys> Distro^Junkie: no
<firecrotch> Distro^Junkie: NO!
<Distro^Junkie> ok just asking
<prince_jammys> !automatix | Distro^Junkie
<Distro^Junkie> thanx for the info though
<ubotu> Distro^Junkie: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<firecrotch> tycale_:  You need quotes around "Access root" after AuthName
<tycale_> it'w works :D
<tycale_> ok, thanks you
<scott25> can anyone help me with my screen problem?
<arcticpenguin380> is it possilbe i might run out of space with 9GB as the /
<firecrotch> tycale_:  You're welcome :)
<WaltzingAlong> arcticpenguin380: always possible
<arcticpenguin380> i have all my programs install and still have 3.2Gbs left
<scott25> can someone help me with my screen, i restarted my computer and for some reason the screen is to big for the monitor and it scrolls when i move the mouse to the edge
<arcticpenguin380> with vista all that 9GBs would have been used infact 20Gbs would be gone because of vista
<twosouls82> scott25: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<TuXman> anyone here interested in helping another developer and I make a Debian-based KDE OS called AirOS?
<TuXman> you can contact me at ezra.m.brooks@gmail.com and the other developer at bitman101@gmail.com
<TuXman> and also if you're interested please join the chat #AirOS
<stdin> TuXman: please take the spam elsewhere
<TuXman> I wasn't spamming..
<sonic_> since yesterday I am unable to burn cds or dvds in k3b.
<sonic_> it just hangs on write and errors out after 3 min
<sonic_> now my cd/dvd player is locked and flashing and I cant eject it unless I restart the computer
<sled> hello
<tekteen> hi
<tekteen> !hi | sled
<ubotu> sled: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<sled> I have a problem with my dual-head setup, I have radeon mobility X1300 card, and the dualscreen works fine on the first screen but if I move my mouse cursor on the second one the cursor becomes a big ugly square
<sled> how can I fix that? I googled for it and many people experienced the same problem but it seems that nobody fixed it :/
<sled> if I use SWCursor On it works fine, but the cursor leaves artifacts on scrolling etc.
<sled> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=17771&d=1161176206
<sled> it looks like this ;)
<Artimus> This is concerning the KDE control panel app "System Services".  It works well, but it's incredibly unresponsive; it lags.  Has anyone else had a problem with this?
<tekteen> Artimus: I have found it lags to
<Artimus> tekteen: Thanks, I'll go check for bug reports...
<tekteen> Artimus: it is not a "bug"
<tekteen> it is how it is
<tekteen> Artimus: I do not think it is that bad
<Artimus> tekteen: It's most certainly a bug.  If it's loading something, it could show a "please wait" dialog.
<tekteen> true
<tekteen> I do not use X much
<Artimus> I might have to take a look at the code...  However, I'm looking at a KDE frontend for ufw right now...
<tekteen> ok
<Artimus> Messed with ufw yet?
<tekteen> ufw?
<Artimus> It's in Hardy
<Artimus> It's an iptables frontend.
<Dimitree> ou keiz where i can get/ask for help about these erros when trying to lounch Maya http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56216/
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> language?
<tekteen> Dimitree: what language do you speak?
<Artimus> tekteen: python
<Dimitree> english o-o
<tekteen> sorry
<Artimus> tekteen: "ou keiz" is an exaggerated form of "ok"
<tekteen> ok
<jpatrick> !lol | Dimitree
<ubotu> Dimitree: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<tekteen> sorry
<wily_> hi all
<tekteen> hi
<wily_> i've a big problem with konqueror
<Dimitree> i think jpatrick wants to ban me :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy Folks : )
<tekteen> hi
<wily_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56217/
<wily_> this is my problem with konqueror flas
<wily_> this is my problem with konqueror flasflash*
<Artimus> I'm looking for some examples of *good* but simple GUI firewalls.  I'm looking for ideas for a GUI mockup.
<Dimitree> o well :) maby ill just go back to windows and stop dealing with such treatment :)
<tekteen> wily_: konqueror + flash = bad
<Artimus> Where'd the line in the topic go?
<tekteen> wily_: I have not seen it working in a long time
<Edulix> Artimus: have looked at windows firewalls? :P
<BluesKaj> !flash | wily_
<ubotu> wily_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Artimus> Edulix: That's horrible.
<wily_> thanx
<Edulix> Artimus: I mean, there are a lot of firwalls for windows hehe I'm sure you can copy one or two ideas from a bunch of horrible apps
<tekteen> there is only one good firewall
<llutz> Artimus: so called "hostbased firewalls" are pointless, so why wasting time with gui etc.?
<tekteen> iptables
<Artimus> Edulix: ZoneAlarm or anything like it is the completely wrong direction.
<jpatrick> Artimus: I thought the fix was upload
<jpatrick> !flashissue
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now, although it might not have yet reached all mirrors. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<tekteen> WOW
<tekteen> flash works!
<Artimus> jpatrick: I'll try it, but I'm not hopeful...
<tekteen> jpatrick: thanks
<Artimus> tekteen: You just jynxed it
<tekteen> sorry :-D
<jpatrick> Artimus: feel free to add Summer of code ideas tho
<Artimus> llutz: Well, Ubuntu thought it was worthwhile to create ufw for hardy (iptables frontend).
<tekteen> That does not mean it is a good idea
<llutz> Artimus: a lot of guys make that mistake :)
<tekteen> firewall is a buzz word
<Artimus> llutz: My box got hacked one time (my fault) and turned into a shoutcast server.  Default Deny is a good policy, imo.
<llutz> building iptables-rulesets needs a lot of knowledge, not GUIs
<tekteen> Ubuntu has to have an "easy to use" one
<Artimus> Yes, but look at what 95% of the people use it for.
<Artimus> NAT, ACCEPTED,RELATED -j ACCEPT, default block everything else, open up a port or two
<llutz> Artimus: it's security by obscurity, because they don't know what that piece of software does
<tekteen> llutz: I agree. gui's make problems
<Artimus> llutz: do you disagree with default deny?
<llutz> Artimus: they even cannot read/understand the logs
<llutz> Artimus: yes
<llutz> Artimus: my preferred way: configure services right, so no deny is needed
<tekteen> Artimus: it is not needed on a desktop
 * tekteen is a paranoid security geek
<llutz> "to stop all services"
<tekteen> I have one. but that was because I wanted to learn iptables
<llutz> if possible
<Artimus> And flash is still dead...  Darn
<twosouls82> and when flash isn't dead it eats your cpu
<Artimus> No, wait
<Artimus> "Load Plugins On Demand" is dead
<Artimus> If that's on, Flash applets will be a gray box
<Artimus> I saw a bug about that somewhere...
<tekteen> use lynx and you will not have a flash issue
<Artimus> tekteen: Not helpful.
<Artimus> (and I like elinks better...)
<llutz> lynx bah, need more comfort, elinks
<tekteen> sorry
<tekteen> true
<Artimus> I could just as easily use Konqueror with flash disabled
<tekteen> but that is like me saying htop over top
<tekteen> no one knows what it is
<tekteen> more people know lynx
<Artimus> Someone want to add that to the topic?  Load Plugins on Demand will break flash.  I'm not sure if that option is turned on by default
<llutz> and ip instead of ifconfig/route etc.pp., things changes
<tekteen> really?
<tekteen> I need to look at that
<tekteen> ipchains rules
<llutz> in 2.6?
<tekteen> joke :-D
<tekteen> things change
<Artimus> "Settings -> Konqueror -> Load Plugins On Demand Only" should be unchecked for now...  Darn.
<CJari> hey
<CJari> I'm running the kubuntu live CD inorder to use th qtparted but the program says my HD is busy, should it be unmounted or something?
<tekteen> CJari: use the gparted live cd
<tekteen> it is much better
<Dimitree> !fag jpatrick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fag jpatrick - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dimitree> too bad :)
<fena> dimitre
<jpatrick> !coc > Dimitree
<vlt> Hello. Since the recent big update for kde programs (example line from /var/log/aptitude: [UPGRADE] konqueror-nsplugins 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27.3 -> 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27.4) nspluginviewer crashes every time. Any known solution?
<CJari> tekteen : ok thanks but for now, this is the only CD i have
<tekteen> CJari: is the drive mounted?
<CJari> tekteen well umount says its not according to mtab
<tekteen> pastebin the output of mount in the konsole
<CJari> tekteen sorry I cannot because its on other PC
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> try restarting the pc
<ignoramus> hi all, I've got a stupid question: When I compile a program from sources, do I need to keep the source folder once the program's been installed, or can i delete it?
<tekteen> then see if you have the some prob
<tekteen> delete it
<ignoramus> not needed at all?
<tekteen> ignoramus: nope
<ignoramus> thanks. easy enough :)
<CJari> tekteen : ok thanks, I'll try that next
<tdn> How do I list files inside an ISO cd image?
<selckin> mount it?
<_Angelus_> guys
<_Angelus_> i installed ia32-java
<tekteen> tdn: iso magic is a good gui
<_Angelus_> to run frostwire
<_Angelus_> but its still trying to use the 64bit version of java
<_Angelus_> what can i do?
<selckin> update-java-alternative
<tdn> tekteen, ok. Thanks.
<llutz> _Angelus_: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<sigma_1234> u need to change it manually
<tdn> tekteen, hmm... What package? apt-cache search iso magic does not give anything.
<sigma_1234> iso magic must be a script at kde-apps.org
<tekteen> sudo apt-get install isomaster
<tekteen> wrong name
<tekteen> mixed it up with "image magik"
<tdn> tekteen, ok.
<_Angelus_> ok it worked now
<_Angelus_> but i cannot type in frost wire
<_Angelus_> i this a problem with java?
<Daisuke_Ido> frostwire is a joke
<Daisuke_Ido> so it's probably more a problem with it
<ForgeAus> that in itself is funny
<ForgeAus> um you can try either appollon and/or mldonkey
<ForgeAus> (well kmldonkey)
<ForgeAus> for p2p they're about my fav's
<ForgeAus> since I still can't seem to get bittorrents at all
<BluesKaj> Amule works ok ..mldonkey is bit of achore to set up portwise etc
<Daisuke_Ido> soulseek
<Daisuke_Ido> (nicotine)
<senane> #kubuntu-fr
<Daisuke_Ido> and of course there's bittorrent, and i can't understand people who, after a couple years now, still refuse to touch it
<_Angelus_> Daisuke_Ido: why frostwire is a joke?
<Daisuke_Ido> same reason limewire is
<tekteen> Daisuke_Ido: I am still seeding the linuxmce. I have uploaded 20GB
<Daisuke_Ido> it's useless unless you have no desire for good quality
<Daisuke_Ido> tekteen: then you're not in that list :P
 * aleksanteri wonders why frostwire and limewire are jokes (well he doesn't use bittorrent but he has used limewire in the past)
<BluesKaj> the donkey network has more sources than the torrentsites , but torrents tend to be much faster to DL
<tekteen> BluesKaj: yep
<aleksanteri> well anything that uses java is a joke, but don't know about limewire
<tekteen> limewire is on over 30% of computers
<hydrogen> It's likely faster for you to drive to the nearest store and buy what you are after
<Daisuke_Ido> after waiting on several occasions for *more than a week* for something that should have had plenty of sources to download, i decided i didn't have the time to deal with it
<hydrogen> to be honest
<Daisuke_Ido> its users are selfish twits
<hydrogen> heh
<Daisuke_Ido> tekteen: let's see some BT client figures, i'm willing to bet it dwarfs 30%
<BluesKaj> I use AMule as a backup if the torrent sites don't have what i'm looking for
<tekteen> hydrogen: linuxmce can not be bought in a store
<aleksanteri> oh well, i have ktorrent and i'm happy with it ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> tekteen: but that's a torrent :)
<tekteen> hydrogen: it has to be ordered online
<tekteen> hydrogen: or torrent! which is faster
<Daisuke_Ido> i think hydrogen was referring to the donkey network with his speed comment
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> I have to agree
<tekteen> torrent is the only good p2p when it comes to big files and speed
<hydrogen> I was making a general statement with reguards to the common use of any p2p software
<tekteen> hydrogen: you are wrong when it comes to bittorrent
<hydrogen> nope
<hydrogen> sure its used for good things
<Daisuke_Ido> *potentially wrong
<BluesKaj> tekteen, my only comment is : ahhh, the absolutism of youth :)
<MsK`> hi
<MsK`> is there a minimal install CD for kubuntu ? (like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD)
<tekteen> what do you mean minimal?
<tekteen> cli only?
<tekteen> A non-live cd
<tekteen> ?
<MsK`> a <20MB cd, dunno what's on it
<BluesKaj> minimal still involves a cd of somekind , even debian does :)
<MsK`> "The Minimal CD uses a text-based installer like the Alternate CD, making the CD image as compact as possible."
<Artimus> tekteen: Network install
<Artimus> "The Minimal CD downloads packages from online archives at installation time instead of providing them on the install CD itself."
<tekteen> I think it is called the mini.iso
<MsK`> yup, but is there one for kubuntu ? I can't find it
<tekteen> My guess is no
<tekteen> you could get the mini.iso
<tekteen> then change the preseed file
<MsK`> the preseed file ?
<tekteen> it is a file on the cd that tells it what to do
<tekteen> it is a little complex
<MsK`> hmm, ok so I have to modify the mini.iso then burn it right ?
<tekteen> yeah
<tekteen> but I do not think it is something most people can do
<tekteen> the answer is no
<tekteen> is the a reason you need it
<tekteen> ?
<MsK`> I have only one cdrw and it's 650MB, standard image doesn't fit in it...
<MsK`> and a network install is so much better (direct upgrades...)
<tekteen> ok
<pag> MsK`, iirc you could install cli system from mini.iso and the apt-get kubuntu-dekstop
<BluesKaj> MsK`, kubuntu contains the kde desktop.If you can find a minimal ubuntu cd then you could install kubuntu-desktop afterwards
<MsK`> pag, i'll try it
<alesan> hi... a friend of mine tryied to instal compiz-fusion and now... when you login the screen goes black foa a second and then return to kdm.
<alesan> how can I colve this? I already uninstalled compiz from a failsafe session
<alesan> solve
<TH2O> salut
<TH2O> >Salut
<TH2O> Hello
<slackl> hellop
<slackl> lol hello
<TH2O> lol
<slackl> yeah i suck
<slackl> cant even type hello right
<slackl> anyone want to help me with cd dvd burning issues
<slackl> ahh professional idlers
<slackl> sorry to interrupt
<ForgeAus> I'm not a professional
<ForgeAus> hehe but I do idle at times
<slackl> lol :)
<ForgeAus> still I'm unlikely the person to ask about burning
<ForgeAus> especially with *nix
<slackl> at least i know there are real people in here
<slackl> ForgeAus, good room to be idling in .. maybe you will learn by osmosis :)
<TH2O> Sorry, I'm french, I don't speak good english
<pag> slackl, it's hard to help you, if you don't tell the details...
<slackl> np TH20 i speak bad french
<slackl> the problem I am having is that i am getting permission errors on burning dvds and cds on 2 different boxes
<slackl> one is gutsy ubuntu  and one is fiesty kubuntu
<slackl> i have verified (as much as i know how) the permissions and they all look good
<slackl> however when i try to burn it give me a sorry bout cho luck no burn for you one year
<slackl> and i really want to burn something This Year!
<slackl> 08 is feeling pretty good for me
<LeeJunFan> slackl: is this the main user you created at startup time trying to burn?
<slackl> LeeJunFan, yes it is
<armoth> IDRINKYOURMILKSHAKE
<slackl> and from the 777 permissions on the drive i figured i should be able to
<slackl> I have some *nix experience but man this is driving me nuts
<slackl> like the guy who walked into a bar with a steering wheel on his crotch :)
 * ethan961 devours a thick chocolatey milkshake
<slackl> ethan961, thanks .. that helps
<slackl> :)
<LeeJunFan> man that's odd, I've installed kubuntu on well over 80 machines and haven't seen that yet. You have it on 2 machines - first suggestion, don't bother with lotto tickets. :)
<slackl> pag, any ideas>
<slackl> ?
 * ethan961 gives slackl a chocolate milkshake
<slackl> LeeJunFan, .. thanks ill remember that
<pag> slackl, the only one I have is related to groups, which otoh should be fine in Kubuntu..
<slackl> ethan961, well that does make it better now :)
<slackl> pag, yeah the groups look good
<LeeJunFan> slackl: I take it this is a problem you've had for some time?
<slackl> LeeJunFan, yes it is ever since the install
<slackl> do you guys want output from something
<pag> slackl, check Settings ->configure k3b -> devices
<LeeJunFan> yeah, output form k3b when you try to burn, at the summary you should be able to have it show debug info.
<slackl> LeeJunFan, on second
<BluesKaj> slackl, I have to ask the obvious , did you install libdvdcss2, libk3b2-mp3,libxine1-ffmpeg, kubuntu-restricted-extras on the boxes ?
<LeeJunFan> slackl: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<slackl> BluesKaj, i believe so
<slackl> ok posted
<LeeJunFan> slackl: also - this is with a data CD or music?
<slackl> music cd and dvd copies
<LeeJunFan> slackl: link?
<slackl> BluesKaj, how can i check
<slackl> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56227/
<cbr> my boot stalls for 5 seconds when initializing the kernel.. and dmesg also says exactly before setting the VT resolution there's a 9 second pause
<cbr> the 5sec stall is when the cdrom/dvd drivers are loaded
<BluesKaj> slackl,  use adept to check the installed pkges
<nosrednaekim> cbr » probably detecting if there is a CD in the drive..
<cbr> nosrednaekim: why should that stall the init process?
<LeeJunFan> slackl: I see something that concerns me that I've never seen before in a drive descriptor: HP CD-Writer+ 9300 1.0b (/dev/hdc, ) [CD-R, CD-RW, CD-ROM] [Error] [SAO, TAO, RAW, SAO/R96R, RAW/R96R]
<nosrednaekim> cbr » dunno :) did you try booting with an without a CD?
<slackl> BluesKaj, yeah they are there
<LeeJunFan> [Error]
<slackl> LeeJunFan, lol yeah i saw that too
<LeeJunFan> maybe that's just error checking capability - but I just haven't ever seen it before. The other thing is /usr/bin/wodim: Operation not permitted. Warning: Cannot raise RLIMIT_MEMLOCK limits.
<cbr> nosrednaekim: nope, the tray has always been empty.. it happened in debian too but some recent kernel cured it imo
<nosrednaekim> cbr » ah... hmm, odd
<LeeJunFan> slackl: I wonder - try ls -l /usr/bin/wodim and see what it tells you for permissions on that.
<cbr> nosrednaekim: is there any way to see the raw output behind the kubuntu splash screen?
<slackl> LeeJunFan, i will check
<nosrednaekim> cbr » yeah, press e on the boot menu, erase "splash" and "quiet"
<slackl> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 359116 2007-09-16 18:17 wodim
<slackl> LeeJunFan -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 359116 2007-09-16 18:17 wodim
<LeeJunFan> slackl: try this to suid root on wodim: sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/wodim - then try to burn.
<slackl> LeeJunFan, ok thanks give me a one sec
<BluesKaj> LeeJunFan, what does "wodim" stand for ?
<LeeJunFan>  write data to optical disk media
<BluesKaj> thx
<nosrednaekim> wodim is the burning program
<swimmerino88> I have installed my kubuntu on my laptop...when I press the buttons for the volume,the max volume that I can reach is the 11%...why?
<LeeJunFan> some screwed up abbreviation there.
<slackl> LeeJunFan, cdrecord has returned an unknown error (254) sometimes using TAO resolves this issues.
<slackl> i will try with TAO
<LeeJunFan> slackl: burning audio cd's can introduce an entirely different set of problems, your best bet would be to try to get cd recording working first with data - then move on to audio.
<slackl> LeeJunFan, ok i will try
<nosrednaekim> swimmerino88 » that is a known bug, search launchpad for it, I think there is a fix
<LeeJunFan> but since the error message changed I think we made progress :)
<BluesKaj> swimmerino88, open alsamixer in the terminal and set your vol ctrls there.If they're muted (M) then use the mkey to unmute (00(
<swimmerino88> BluesKaj the volume works...the only problem is that when i press the bottom i see only 11%
<BluesKaj> bottom?
<Jonty> what could be causing kde to quit back to kdm on 7.10? I'm using an imported .kde, could that be this issue?
<slackl> LeeJunFan, looking good so far
<slackl> LeeJunFan, and i spoke to soon :(
<LeeJunFan> crap
<LeeJunFan> owell, pastebin the output again I guess.
<LeeJunFan> Are both of your machines the same? or at least do they have the same DVD drive?
<nosrednaekim> Jonty » possibly, try moving your .kde to .kde-old
<BluesKaj> swimmerino88, on some pcs/laptops the KB vol ctrls are pretty coarse, they step at 11% intervals , up or down
<slackl> one more second trying different media
<Powerking89670> is there a menu to modify what apps start at login or where is the config file(s) that handle this in KDE?
<nosrednaekim> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<swimmerino88> BluesKaj ok!
<Jonty> nosrednaekim: I've just realised the copy of my home folder doesn't actually include hidden files. Whoops. Thanks anyway.
<Powerking89670> yes, but adding them is not the issue, its stoping apps like kopete from doing it...and they dont have an entry...at least not that I can see
<slackl> LeeJunFan, nope unable to fixate the disk...
<nosrednaekim> Jonty » so you do have a fresh .kde?
<slackl> i will post output
<LeeJunFan> slackl: hrm, that's different.
<BluesKaj> swimmerino88, mine are like that too. Im afraid that's the best we can get on kubuntu unless you use you cursor
<slackl> LeeJunFan, yeah it is
<BluesKaj> err your cursor
<Jonty> nosrednaekim: it would of course also help if /home/jadh wasn't owned by root :P
<nosrednaekim> ah... there ya go...do you know the command to fix that?
<Jonty> nosrednaekim: yes, cheers
<slackl> LeeJunFan, pasted http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56230/
<slackl> LeeJunFan, thanks for the help i have to roll my boy is calling
<slackl> LeeJunFan, thanks for all the help
<LeeJunFan> okay, good luck.
<Jonty> nosrednaekim: and..it's working. Thanks
<nosrednaekim> Jonty » sweet, have fun.
<BUGabundo> hy...
<BUGabundo> anyone having trouble with lattest update in hardy?
<mario> hi
<BUGabundo> on kmail or kontact?
<LjL> !hardy | BUGabundo
<ubotu> BUGabundo: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<BUGabundo> don't you start that too, LjL
<BUGabundo> I'm on #ubuntu+1, and they say the samethinbg
<BUGabundo> plus me, there's hyper_ch having trouble with the latest updates...
<BUGabundo> just want to check for common probs before going to LP
<LjL> they say the same thing...?
<Jonty> hmm. I'm using an imported .kde/ and pretty much the only thing that's come across is the icons. What can I do to use the rest?
<LjL> i.e. they tell you to join #ubuntu+1 when you're already in #ubuntu+1?
<Daisuke_Ido> you're on the channel for hardy, yet you come here to ask for help because they can't help you.
<Daisuke_Ido> that is absolutely ridiculous
<Daisuke_Ido> as it says, this is PRE-BETA, you use it at your own risk
<BUGabundo> Daisuke_ldo I came here, because it happens on kmail and kontact!!!!!!
<nosrednaekim> Jonty » how old was the version you were last using?
<Daisuke_Ido> and not to mention: [If you] do not know how to resolve dependencies with apt, DO NOT RUN HARDY
<Jonty> I was using 3.5.7 and am now on... 3.5.8
<Proud> hi guys. Is there any *easy* way to install drivers for Cannon LBP2900, perhaps some command from konsole?
<BUGabundo> I have everying uptodate and no depency prob, Daisuke_
<Jonty> nosrednaekim: there can't have been a change from those two versions, can there?
<Daisuke_Ido> it's still not a problem for here, i don't care if they are KDE apps
<Daisuke_Ido> running hardy, the support chan is #ubuntu+1
<Daisuke_Ido> that's it
<nosrednaekim> Jonty » shouldn't have been, were you previously using a different distro?
<Jonty> nosrednaekim: yes
<Jonty> gentoo
<BUGabundo> bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/192432
<nosrednaekim> that could be it, I've found that sometimes settings don't travel well between distros, what settings are you missing?
<catunda> hi
<Jonty> nosrednaekim: everything in the taskbar, my desktop, my theme, pretty much everything bar what the icons are (they aren't even in the same place)
<nosrednaekim> hey catunda
<nosrednaekim> Jonty » what about other apps settings? like Kmail accounts.
<Jonty> well I know my firefox config hasn't travelled, but I'll check kde apps
<Daisuke_Ido> BUGabundo: that's a bug in hardy
<Daisuke_Ido> rather a bug in kmail under hardy
<catunda> I want to switch to ISO-8859-1 in only one kconsole, just for edit one document by vim. I use locale-gen, unicode_stop and set LANG environment, but the characters of this document doesn't show correctly... :(
<BUGabundo> I know Daisuke_Ido
<BUGabundo> I'm using hardy
<Daisuke_Ido> so...  why point it out here?
<Jonty> nosrednaekim: amarok doesn't remember my devices
<BUGabundo> but also using kontact/kmail
<Daisuke_Ido> this is not the channel for hardy, period
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu+1 covers ubuntu amd kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> Jonty » thats odd, are you sure the whole home travelled across complete?
<Daisuke_Ido> and*
<BUGabundo> trrying to see if anyone else here is having trouble with it too, and if they use hardy
<Daisuke_Ido> if they use hardy, they're probable getting support in #ubuntu+1 like they're supposed to
<Jonty> nosrednaekim: I'll retransfer it and make sure
<BUGabundo> good buy Daisuke_Ido.... thanks so much for the lack of help and support!! your atitude is a shame....
<BUGabundo>  case
<Daisuke_Ido> nice attempt at trying to troll me, i'm trying to direct you to the proper support channel and explain that there is no support for hardy here, you're being a...
<Daisuke_Ido> GAH!
<nosrednaekim> Bleh, and he complains about YOUR attitude
<bmk789> is there a file in /proc/acpi that can tell me how long my laptop has been running on battery?
<nosrednaekim> bmk789 » not that I am aware of
<bmk789> :\
<nosrednaekim> you could write a script though...
<Daisuke_Ido> just time elapsed from removal from ac power
<nosrednaekim> where is that?
<Jonty> nosrednaekim: ah yes, looks like it didn't copy enough last time, I thought it didn't take very long
<Daisuke_Ido> of course, if you shut down while on battery power, charge while it's off, then reboot on battery power, it's going to be wrong
<Daisuke_Ido> an unlikely scenario though
<Daisuke_Ido> nosrednaekim: no, i haven't seen that, that's just what the script would have to do
<Jonty> nosrednaekim: I'll have to remember to make sure they're not root owned as well...
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido » ah ok,
<Jonty> nosrednaekim: I've been wondering why only the icons transferred but of course that's Desktop, isn't it?
<Jonty> not .kde
<el_taco> what file do I modify to have an app load at startup
<el_taco> start of xorg that is.
<tremby> what might be grabbing keystrokes before keytouch gets its hands on them? kmail is opening when i press my "email" button, but i want to change this. i verified that it isn't khotkeys, and i've checked the shortcuts list in kcontrol
<jhutchins> tremby: what does it open?
<jhutchins> tremby: I mean, what does kmail say it's shortcut is?
<tremby> kmail isn't even on the shortcuts list
<tremby> but the kcontrol shortcuts list seems to be a frontend to khotkeys, which i've killed but the shortcut remains
<tremby> there are some others too -- the volume buttons for example call kmix
<Jonty> how would I do .* in bash without including .  and ..
<steveire> anyone using kde4 stable?
<jhutchins> steveire: No such thing from what I hear.
<tremby> Jonty: try .[^\.]*
<Jonty> cheers
<beer> hello. I've enabled the driver for my ati radeon card in system settings > advanced > restricted drivers. all went well, installed etc. when i reboot though my system doesn't load. i'm running here off the live cd. my question is, how can i remove/disable the driver from here?
<tremby> beer -- you shouldn't have to remove the driver from there. instead you can edit your xorg.conf file to start up using a simpler driver, such as vesa. then you should be able to get x started and do any fixing without need of the livecd
<beer> tremby: ok. thanks.
<BluesKaj> beer, tremby..there's another option most ppl don't think of . Instead of removing the graphics card driver or installing a proprietary one, take a look at the monitor driver , sometimes that's the culprit
<PolitikerALT> does kubuntu hardy work fine on amd64?
<BluesKaj> not all plugins are available for 64bit
<PolitikerALT> is there a list which plugins are not availible?
<BluesKaj> PolitikerALT, personally I reverted to 32 bit on my amd 64 pc due to those probs
<PolitikerALT> mom - do you mean that plugins are missing compared to 32bit or compared to 64bit gutsy? The latter wouldn't be a problem because gutsy works rather fine for me
<Seren> hi got a quick question
<Seren> I can't unlock "kicker"
<Seren> I tried dpkg-reconfigure
<Seren> and removing kickerrc without success
<Seren> anyone got an idea ?
<Seren> ( if I right click on kicker and select "unlock panel" nothing happens )
<Daisuke_Ido> PolitikerALT: unless you're running better than 4gb ram, 32-bit will work fine for yu
<Daisuke_Ido> you*
<PolitikerALT> sure - but: why having a 64-bit CPU and a 32-bit OS?
<Daisuke_Ido> because 64-bit just isn't needed for 90% of home users yet
<BluesKaj> PolitikerALT, it's an unfortunate reality that 64 bit in linux generally has little advantage over 32 speedwise and support in terms of apps that can take advantage of it
<Daisuke_Ido> cpus went to 64 bit, but that doesn't mean that you have to jump straight to the new OS...  there are still issues, and while you CAN use the 64-bit OS, if you weigh the headache of getting common things working to the minimal (if any) performance increase, you'll likely find you're better off with the 32 bit version
<beer> i'm trying to access my kubuntu hard drive while running off this live cd, i'm getting 'hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 999' though. how do i mount it. i believe its /dev/sda6.
<PolitikerALT> Currently I have no issues except not being able to hibernate - I just want to know if I should wait for upgrading my gutsy to 64-bit or not (because there was an 64-bit bug - you could not boot)
<jhutchins> beer: How are you trying to mount it?
<Daisuke_Ido> PolitikerALT: as i said.  it's a pain getting flash, java, etc etc working.  if you don't use those things or don't mind a little frustrated screaming while you're trying to get them all working properly, go ahead and upgrade.  if you would prefer to keep your sanity and your hair, stick with 32-bit
<jhutchins> Basically if you actually need 64b you'll know.
 * BluesKaj has "some" hair left 
<NickPresta> PolitikerALT, make a chart. Compare the benefits and the drawbacks of a 64-bit system.
<mefisto__> I'm considering compiling/installing a patched ati driver to get TVout to work. If it doesn't work and I want to revert to my current ati driver from official repos, how do I uninstall the patched driver? I'm following this guide: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout
<beer> jhutchins right click on its icon and mount
<beer> is there a command i could use ?
<nick_> one of the biggest benefits if 64 is more memory........... so if you want 8 gigs of memory go 64...........
<slow-motion> hi
<Daisuke_Ido> -biggest +only
<PolitikerNEU> I'm sure I won't need more than 2 GB of ram and I know 32-bit may be better. But all I want to know is if the 64-bit bug in Hardy is fixed or not because 64-bit Gutsy works fine for me (Don't need flash; had no problems with java)
<ubuntu_> Kakogo hera y menya Konqueror v Live-sessii v set, ne vuhodit a???
<beer> sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/ yay
<BluesKaj> !ua | ubuntu_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ua - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !ru | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ubuntu_> Niche sebe...
<ubuntu_> A na rysskom spet, magesh??
<Seren> (no one got an idea on resetting kicker ? )
<Jahromeo> i need help my installer is stuck
<prince_jammys> Seren: alt-f2 and:   killall kicker;kicker
<Seren> already tried that I still can't unlock it
<Jahromeo> stuck on 82% on "Scanning the mirror..." - but no net connection on that pc - its been like that for almost and hour now - any advice - installing off cd kubuntu sent me
<Seren> I think something is corrupted in the configuration file but I already remove the kickerrc
<Jahromeo> im stuck with install - its on 82% on "Scanning the mirror..." - but no net connection on that pc - its been like that for almost and hour now - any advice - installing off cd kubuntu sent me
<Seren> jahromeo > you can try to install with the alternate Live CD
<rufus_> what do I have to download to add themes from kde-look.org to my computer?
<Jahromeo> its not the install thats broken
<Jahromeo> it seems to keep trying to connect to the net
<rufus_> dekorator or something?
<ForgeAus> rufus not much just don't use konqueror to grab them (afaik)
<ForgeAus> wait compiz themes?
<Jahromeo> it is networked to this machine so i can probably try set it up
<rufus_> how do I apply gtk themes
<Jahromeo> what can i do to open network settings as root?
<Jahromeo> what would command be to run?
<ForgeAus> gtk themes you should already have um I forgot how to get the gtk+ theme icon in kcontrol tho
<Seren> Jahromea > I don't know but I have a vague recollection that some people have already reported this problem somewhere ( not very helpful I know )
<rufus_> compiz themes need compiz and emerald
<Jahromeo> seren what would command be to run network in root
<Jahromeo> i want to setup a new network connection without killed install
<Seren> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Jahromeo> will it kill my install? or just open networking box?
<Seren> it might work but I am not 100% sure
<Seren> no idea
<unagi> muahaha
<unagi> yea so anyone have kopete crash alot?
<Jahromeo> hehe disabling my network connection stopped the installer hanging at trying to find net access
<Jahromeo> nice
<BluesKaj> unagi, for IMs or IRC  ?
<unagi> ims, but it crashes when trying to set up msn or devices
<Jahromeo> if i was do to an apt-get update - and im using 7.10 would there actually be anything to update?
<BluesKaj> for IMs I noticed it's a bit unstable
<unagi> im just trying to find a way to use my webcam
<rufus_> what do i use dekorator for?
<ForgeAus> isn't dekorator a compiz plugin for themes?
<Jahromeo> can someone give me the restricted repo for kubuntu please
<ForgeAus> like beryl
<rufus_> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Jahromeo> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ForgeAus> erm I mean like aquamarine was for beryl
<ForgeAus> no its a kwin style apparently
<rufus_> !dekorator
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dekorator - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ForgeAus> like plastik and baghira, etc
<ForgeAus> mods the boarders of windows and title bars and prolly taskbar, perhaps some icons and stuff
<rufus_> how do I get it?
<jussi01> Jahromeo: what are you after in particular?
<ForgeAus> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=31447
<Jahromeo> skype etc
<Jahromeo> which would me medibuntu right?
<ForgeAus> there will have a link
<ForgeAus> wait bad link
<jussi01> Jahromeo: yeah
<rufus_> how do i install dekorator? its not in a repository
<jussi01> !medibuntu > Jahromeo
<Jahromeo> thanks
<ForgeAus> yes rufus but if you can get a .deb for it you can use dpkg
<ForgeAus> or rightclick install action in konqueror
<BluesKaj> Jahromeo, open your sources'list and uncomment the repos with # at the beginning by deleting the # and saving the file , afterwards do a sudo apt-get update in the terminal
<ForgeAus> just that using konqeror to link to a download directly from kde-look.org may not work (unless they've fixed it)
<jussi01> !find dekorator
<ubotu> Found: kwin-style-dekorator
<jussi01> rufus_: ^ is that it?
<ForgeAus> yup that's it
<rufus_> ill try
<Jahromeo> blues gimme a sec just setup linux box to share internet
<Jahromeo> logging on that
<Jahromeo> ok blues im here
<Jahromeo> can you repeat that please
<rufus_> how do I add a window decoration while im running compiz? i installed and ran it, now I have no titlebars
<Jahromeo> about changing list to include medibuntu
<Jahromeo> where the heck is synaptic on thjis box
<hitmanWilly> rufus_, alt-f2, then run emerald --replace
<Jahromeo> any reason why adept takes so long to open?
<Jahromeo> turning and turning
<BluesKaj> Jahromeo, you can go to the medibuntu site and copy the repos to your sources list
<hitmanWilly> rufus_, that should enable window decoration
<ibou> i don't want to have korganizer deamon launched each time i start kontakt. Is it possible ?
<rufus_> k
<Jahromeo> if i got get adept to open it would be cool - just hourglass shows loading does nothing and quits
<sigma_1234> ibou i dnt tink dats possible
<hitmanWilly> Jahromeo, try running sudo apt-get update in a terminal and see what it does
<sui> nabend
<Jahromeo> yeah i was just bout to do that
<sui> oh, i mean "hi":)
<BluesKaj> Jahromeo, alt+F2 , kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list ...add the medibuntu deb repos address if you wish but , uncommenting the existing debs might do the trick as well
<Jahromeo> trying to read from cdrom
<ibou> sigma_1234: ok
<Jahromeo> blue/hitman adept is trying to read off cdrom
<Jahromeo> hence it wont open
<Jahromeo> how do i change path?
<hitmanWilly> Jahromeo, ah, ok, pull the cdrom out of sources.list
<BluesKaj> ok
<Jahromeo> path?
<Jahromeo> path for sources.list?
<hitmanWilly> /etc/ap/sources.list
<BluesKaj> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list in the runbox
<hitmanWilly> /etc/apt/sources.list
<BluesKaj> BBL, errands to do
<Jahromeo> ta
<Jahromeo>  Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<Jahromeo> #deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security main restricted
<Jahromeo> ewww
<hitmanWilly> Jahromeo, yeah, you will want to uncomment that one
<Jahromeo> theyre all like thaT?
<hitmanWilly> security is kind of important :)
<Jahromeo> can i just delete em?
<Jahromeo> its caus install bombd with sources then i disabled network and it continued
<Jahromeo> can i maybe do a pastebin.com and you can show me what i have to delete?
<Jahromeo> caus im really not sured
<sigma_1234> commenting out is kinda the same as deleting
<hitmanWilly> sure, I'll take a look
<mefisto__> I'm considering compiling/installing a patched ati driver to get TVout to work. If it doesn't work and I want to revert to my current ati driver from official repos, how do I uninstall the patched driver? I'm following this guide: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout
<Jahromeo> k sticking file on pastebin
<hitmanWilly> usually make uninstall will do the trick with compiled apps
<Jahromeo> k back got dc
<hitmanWilly> cool
<Jahromeo> is this irc.freenode.net?
<hitmanWilly> yup
<mefisto__> hitmanWilly: usually?
<Jahromeo> http://pastebin.com/m48f0a6db - hitmanwilly/sigma
<hitmanWilly> mefisto__, it depends on how the make script is set up.
<Jahromeo> my sources.lst
<sigma_1234> in linux theres always more than one way to do something
<hitmanWilly> Jahromeo, ok, looking at it now
<Jahromeo> thanks could you edit it and put link up on pastebin for me
<Jahromeo> so i can just ctrl c into file and resave
<Jahromeo> just got off pclinux so this is a bit diff
<Jahromeo> is there any diff between ubuntu/kubuntu other than gnome/kde?
<mefisto__> would reinstalling the ati driver from repos take me back to my current driver?
<Jahromeo> like anything that runs on ubuntu must run on kubuntu - barring diff de ofcourse
<hitmanWilly> Jahromeo, http://rafb.net/p/jJht1U49.html
<hitmanWilly> Jahromeo, set it up like that, and it should fix the problem
<Jahromeo> thanks hitman
<hitmanWilly> Jahromeo, every one of your repos was commented out, except the CD
<Jahromeo> explain how the commenting / uncomennting works plz
<Jahromeo> not quite sure what i was allowed to edit
<hitmanWilly> any line with # in front of it will be ignored by the system
<Jonty> how do I stop apt tryint to use the cd?
<Jonty> oh it's ok got it
<hitmanWilly> so you can put human readable text, or remove lines without deleting them
<Jahromeo> ahh thanks hitman
<Jahromeo> get it now
<Jahromeo> hmmm its still not starting let me see what apt-get update does
<hitmanWilly> its a good tecnique for troubleshooting config files
<hitmanWilly> Jahromeo, can you pastebin the output of apt-get update, please?
<Jahromeo>  Type 'Pasted' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jahromeo> rofl
<hitmanWilly> lol, hold on
<Jahromeo> ctrl A is bad
<Jahromeo> nevermind
<Jahromeo>  i did ctrl a and it took the url page header too
<hitmanWilly> lol
<hitmanWilly> yeah, you have to watch when pulling stuff from pastebins
<Jahromeo> is add/remove programs same as adept?
<hitmanWilly> its actually part of it
<Jahromeo> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Jahromeo> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<hitmanWilly> did you sudo?
<Jahromeo> nope nm
<mefisto__> so for "make uninstall" to work, there should be a file named uninstall?
<Jahromeo> fixed
<Jahromeo> thanks
<hitmanWilly> mefisto__, not necessarily
<hitmanWilly> mefisto__, what I would suggest, if you want to go the compiling route, is to uninstall the current drivers before compiling
<Jahromeo> apt get-update
<Jahromeo> how much could that be dling?
<rufus_> !find dekorator
<ubotu> Found: kwin-style-dekorator
<hitmanWilly> mefisto__, then, you SHOULD be able to just reinstall the regular ones over the compiled ones
<sigma_1234> depends on how out of date your stuff is
<hitmanWilly> Jahromeo, just the package lists
<hitmanWilly> Jahromeo, apt-get dist-upgrade is what will download the actual packages
<Jahromeo> taking a while
<sigma_1234> my bad
<Jahromeo> ahh k in pclinux apt-get update updates full system
<hitmanWilly> Jahromeo, not in buntu
<Jahromeo> will i need to do apt-get dist-upgrade only when 7.1x comes out?
<sigma_1234> how fast is your internet connection?
<Jahromeo> or before?
<Jahromeo> 384kbs :(
<mefisto__> hitmanWilly: why uninstall first? would not reinstalling the regular ati driver just overwrite the patched one anyway?
<hitmanWilly> Jahromeo, it probably has to download the full pkg lists, since your system hasn't been updated in a while
<sigma_1234> you mean when 8.04 comes out :)
<Jahromeo> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Jahromeo> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<Jahromeo> bzip2: Data integrity error when decompressing.
<Jahromeo>         Input file = (stdin), output file = (stdout)
<Jahromeo> It is possible that the compressed file(s) have become corrupted.
<Jahromeo> You can use the -tvv option to test integrity of such files.
<Jahromeo> You can use the `bzip2recover' program to attempt to recover
<Jahromeo> data from undamaged sections of corrupted files.
<Jahromeo> Err http://za.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe Packages
<Jahromeo>   Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<hitmanWilly> Jahromeo, woah...
<hitmanWilly> Jahromeo, that was with sudo?
<sigma_1234> are you in south africa?
<Jahromeo> Fetched 7696kB in 4m52s (26.3kB/s)
<Jahromeo> Failed to fetch http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<Jahromeo> Failed to fetch http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<Jahromeo> Reading package lists... Done
<Jahromeo> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Jahromeo> yeah
<Jahromeo> i am in south africa - cape town
<Jahromeo> failed on 2 packages
<hitmanWilly> Jahromeo, you may just want to completely regen your sources.list
<Jahromeo> how do i do that?
<hitmanWilly> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<sigma_1234> well theres the problem right there. telkoms service is so crap its probably timing out and corrupting the files
<hitmanWilly> crap, what's the link for easy source
<Jahromeo> heh sigma in za?
<Jahromeo> im going to need to hit up local repos like leg.uct.ac.za and such
<Jahromeo> int bandwidth expensive :(
<hitmanWilly> lol
<sigma_1234> yup. im also from sa - durban
<hitmanWilly> yeah, sounds like corrupted files on download
<Jahromeo> my adept wont even open tho
<Jahromeo> hourglass spins a few times
<Jahromeo> then it just quits no error anything
<mefisto__> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<Jahromeo> sigma care to give me your sources list?
<sigma_1234> i ran that update on a clients adsl a while back. worked fine but his line didnt time out
<hitmanWilly> yeah, that's the link I was looking for
<hitmanWilly> don't know if it generates for specific locales, tho
<Jahromeo> Helaas, de door U gevraagde pagina kon niet worden gevonden.
<Jahromeo>  Sorry, the page you requested could not be found.
<sigma_1234> im not on my pc. using my phone. but i dont use sources.lst. i install everyting manually
<Jahromeo> snore too much foir a noob that is
<Jahromeo> i struggled myt ass off just to compile kiba-dock
<hitmanWilly> hmm, same here...page might be down
<Jahromeo> least i can read dutch
<Jahromeo> so thats ok:P
<sigma_1234> you should get the dvd repo set from the uct freedom toaster
<Jahromeo> thats a mission i wanna play with my box now :P
<hitmanWilly> yeah, probably a better idea
<hitmanWilly> depending on how crappy your connection is
<Jahromeo> can someone share their sources.list
<Jahromeo> so i can atleast get into adept
<Jahromeo> so that i can force it to use za repos
<Lynoure> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is not available anymore, please use Software Sources (in your Applications / K menu) to configure your repositories. Do NOT enable "Proposed updates" unless you're willing to test possibly seriously flawed packages.
<Lynoure> oh, pity.
<hitmanWilly> wow, when did that change...
<Jahromeo> where is that?
<hitmanWilly> Jahromeo, well, i'm posting from my gentoo box, and the sources.list on my buntu one is all set up for us archives
<Lynoure> Jahromeo: sure, http://pastebin.com/m3901501f
<sigma_1234> that info is wrong. software sources is in adept
<Jahromeo> i just need to force synaptic to boot
<Jahromeo> so i can do something
<Jahromeo> if i can get in adept i can make it dl new list
<timmy> hey how fo i open pdf on kubuntu
<hitmanWilly> !info kpdf
<ubotu> kpdf (source: kdegraphics): PDF viewer for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 336 kB, installed size 1048 kB
<hitmanWilly> timmy, that ^^
<Jahromeo> thanks lynoure
<timmy> hitmanWilly: what, its my second day on kubuntu se me as i dont now a shit
<BluesKaj> yeah Jahromeo , just 'x" all the sources listed in the manage repositories tab
<Jahromeo> adept still doesnt start
<Jahromeo> this is bloody weird
<BluesKaj> and 3rd party software too
<Jahromeo> even with lynoures source list
<Jahromeo> it wont go
<hitmanWilly> timmy, i wasn't trying to insult you, do you need help installing it?
<BluesKaj> Jahromeo, install synaptic in the konsole
<snarkster> hey you could watch the language tho
<sigma_1234> isnt kpdf installed by default?
<Jahromeo> im trying apt-get update again
<hitmanWilly> nope, optional repo IIRC
<Jahromeo> if not ill try that hitman
<Jahromeo> is compiz install by default or?
<sigma_1234> Jahromeo: perhaps you should try reinstalling kubuntu
<Jahromeo> compiz fusion
<hitmanWilly> Jahromeo, no
<Jahromeo> pffft im not reinstalling for 1 thing
<sigma_1234> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Jahromeo> half the fun is pulling me hair out , cussing and fixing it myself so i learn :P
<hitmanWilly> Jahromeo, and it can be a pain to set up
<Jahromeo> i got compiz to work on my pclinux box
<Jahromeo> ./j #compiz-fusion so far theyve been the most helpful channel on freenode
<hitmanWilly> cool
<sigma_1234> compiz aint that grand in kde
<Jahromeo> ghostcube is good with ubuntu as well so any queries even if its not compiz and trhey help :)
<hitmanWilly> nice in XFCE tho :)
<Jahromeo> you guys are still better than pclinux for helping :)
<BluesKaj> well, maybe gnome being kinda ugly makes ppl want to install eyecandy
<Jahromeo> its dling 7mb again, after that if no go ill restart - if no go - rebuild synaptic
<Jahromeo> i saw neotel laying cable in claremont in cpt the other day  - sigma :)
<Jahromeo> never used xcfe
<Jahromeo> only gnome and kde for me
<Alex135> Anyone know how to get my mic working properly? I have a SupremeFX Sound Card
<sigma_1234> yeah i heard about their call rates. looks pretty good. wonder how much the net access will cost
<hitmanWilly> meh, I play around with new and different stuff a lot
<hitmanWilly> window maker is still my favorite WM so far, tho
<Jahromeo> probably too much and its cdma
<whabo>  i need help please .. how to you scan for existing wireless networks around you .. instead of typing everything manually??? thank you ( in xubuntu) because i cant seem to find my network) can anyone shed some light?
<Jahromeo> It is possible that the compressed file(s) have become corrupted.
<Jahromeo> You can use the -tvv option to test integrity of such files.
<Jahromeo> You can use the `bzip2recover' program to attempt to recover
<Jahromeo> data from undamaged sections of corrupted files.
<sigma_1234> they'll be using that new undersea cable
<Jahromeo> same eror with his repos grrr :(
<Alex135> How do i get my Microphone input to work?
<Jahromeo> www.myadsl.co.za <3
<Lynoure> Jahromeo: my "his" you meant mine?
<Lynoure> Jahromeo: try  sudo apt-get clean  between, just in case
<sigma_1234> alex: fiddle with kmix
<sigma_1234> that worked for me
<Alex135> sigma_1234: ben there, done that, i have a SupremeFX Sound card, and from what i have been reading that thing doesn't work right with linux  yet
<hitmanWilly> well, I'm out, need to go pick up some blank CDs
<Jahromeo> ok how do i remove synaptic/adept whatecer its calld
<Jahromeo> and reinstall
<hitmanWilly> later folks
<Jahromeo> yeah lynoure yours :P
<sigma_1234> alex: if its not supported moving to linux aint the best idea. how new is the card model?
<BluesKaj> Alex135, alsamixer in the konsole and unmute the vol ctrls with the M key
<Alex135> sigma_1234: dunno, it came with my Asus Crosshair MB
<Alex135> BluesKaj: 1 sec
<Jahromeo> how do i uninstall/install synaptic via console in kubuntu?
<Jahromeo> or adept if they are diff packages
<Alex135> BluesKaj: which one... there are 2 for my mic
<BluesKaj> Jahromeo, sudo apt-get install filename
<ForgeAus> jah apt-get install (or remove) packagename
<BluesKaj> Alex135, unmute both, it won't hurt anything :)
<Lynoure> Jahromeo: I get confused easily, especially when called "he" :)
<Jahromeo> so you're a she then :P ?
<Jahromeo> how do i remove adept
<Jahromeo> @bluesky
<Jahromeo> blueskaj even
<ubuntu_> hi all ppl
<BluesKaj> Jahromeo, yes she is
<ForgeAus> sudo apt-get remove adept
<Lynoure> Jahromeo: Yes :)
<ForgeAus> although I think adept comes in several parts)
<Alex135> BluesKaj: how do i tell if its muted or not???
<Alex135> BluesKaj: if there is a mm by it?
<ForgeAus> you may need to check what the package name of the parts are
<ForgeAus> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<BluesKaj> Alex135, yes
<ubuntu_> how to change nickaname :P?
<Jahromeo> one of few i suppose lynoure
<BluesKaj> unmuted  has 00
<Lynoure> ubuntu_: just type /nick yournewnickhere
<mefisto__> uninstall these: adept-manager, adept-installer, adept-updater, adept-notifier, adept-batch
<Alex135> k... ill see if it works..
<Jahromeo> that link is hardly useful if i cant get into adept forgeaus
<BluesKaj> Alex135, the vol ctrls are best set at about 71%
<Jahromeo> it wont open
<Lynoure> Jahromeo: If you try to start adept with   kdesu adept   on the command line, any errors?
<Alex135> BluesKaj: which capture device would i have it set to use?
<Jahromeo> how do you remove via console?
<BluesKaj> Jahromeo, it's not adviseable to remove adept ,it's the default GUI pkg manager in kubuntu
<Jahromeo> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Feb 17 20:30:18 2008
<Jahromeo> if i do kdesu adept - lyn
<Jahromeo> well i cant get into it blueskaj
<Lynoure> Jahromeo: ah, that could be the cause then.
<Jahromeo> my date according to system tray is correct
<Jahromeo> how is adept picking up 1 day ahead of schedule eh
<Jahromeo> and how can i change it
<Alex135> BluesKaj, which capture device would i have it set to use?
<mefisto__> Jahromeo: does it not start at all, or you get an error message?
<BluesKaj> Alex135, there should be a vol ctrl for mic
<Jahromeo> does not start at all , hourglass turns - then it just dissapears from taskbar - if i do kdesu adept - i get - sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Feb 17 20:30:18 2008
<Alex135> <Headphon>  PCM      Front   Front Li Front Mi  Front Mi Surround  Center
<BluesKaj> Alex135, keep going to the right with arrow keys
<vlt> Hello. Since the recent big update for kde programs (example line from /var/log/aptitude: [UPGRADE] konqueror-nsplugins 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27.3 -> 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27.4) nspluginviewer crashes every time. Any known solution?
<sigma_1234> check bios time and date
<Alex135> BluesKaj, I unmuted Front Mi
<mefisto__> Jahromeo: try ctrl-esc, and search for adept. if it's in the list, kill it, then try "adept_manager" from command line and see if there are error messages
<Alex135> BluesKaj, I want to try recording and i have several input devices to choose from...
<Jahromeo> that works mefisto
<BluesKaj> Alex135, unmute all that are relavent ..if you don't have surrounds don't unmute them
<Jahromeo> what was the issue?
<mefisto__> Jahromeo: sorry, that should be "kdesu adept_manager"
<Jahromeo> well it works
<Jahromeo> mefisto ctrl esc - kill and run from prompt works
<Jahromeo> still wont run from the menu tho
<Alex135> BluesKaj, I have surounds, i have several input choices for recording though... i have Front Mic Boost, Mic Boost, Capture, Capture 1, Capture 2, Digital
<Jahromeo> seems adept notifier stays open
<Lynoure> Jahromeo: timestamp...   try  sudo -K  in a konsole
<BluesKaj> Jahromeo, that's cuz you have "updates" since you edited your sources.list
<Jahromeo> hmmm ive got something here - when i do kdesu adept etc it gives timestamp issuie if i just do adept_manager it boots
<Lynoure> Jahromeo: if that does not help, next easy chance is a restart.  other ways of fixing sudo timestamp issues are more work
<BluesKaj> Alex135, do you have just MIC ?
<Alex135> no
<sourcemaker> how can I unzip files... with files inside "ÄÖÜ" names
<Jahromeo> would a restart fix the time stamp issue?
<BluesKaj> Alex135, then you'll ahve to experiment to see which mic inputs sound best
<Jahromeo> meh im going to try brb
<Lynoure> Jahromeo: did you try sudo -K ?
<Alex135> BluesKaj, non of them sound at all...
<Jahromeo> yes i did
<Jahromeo> didndt work
<Jahromeo> restarting then we can see
<Lynoure> Jahromeo: what did it say?
<Jahromeo> nothing
<BluesKaj> Alex135, k-menu/system settings/sound system/enable sound system,then choose hardware tab/select the audio device/Advanced Linux Sound Architecture,click apply
<Jahromeo> jerome@AbadonwareLinux:~$ sudo -K
<Jahromeo> jerome@AbadonwareLinux:~$
<Jahromeo> restarting
<Lynoure> Jahromeo: often that's a good sign, but not if kdesu adept still gave same error
<Alex135> still non...
<JordanC> Yo dudes, I've got kubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386 -- if I install from CD, can I dual-boot?
<Liono> my kubuntu os is like some one raped it. some apps dont run some times. i open them and they make me wait for 10 hours. i see the perfomrance monitor and there are 4 or 5 or apps of same name e.g kopate. are "sleeping"      the os is slow and with errors. whats wrong
<Jahromeo> k im back
<Jahromeo> checking
<Jahromeo> ok adept works now
<Jahromeo> thanks guys
<Lynoure> Liono: funny.
<Jahromeo> i know a liono that plays a mud called medievia
<JordanC> Liono: Since when did a rape victim make you wait 10 hours?
<Liono> :)
<Lynoure> Liono: but if we just look at the technical aspects of it, when did it start? Anything changed then? Has this persisted over a boot?
<Alex135> brb
<sourcemaker> how can I enable german umlauts in kubuntu?
<Shrek> I am trying to set up a printer on my system and I am getting an error "There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'server-error-internal-error'." can anyone tell me what would cause such an error?
<sourcemaker> unzip is not working
<Lynoure> sourcemaker: easiest way probably is to set the region and layout to german
<Liono> Lynoure No. i just use it. and yes it some times dont boot too. it gives a black screeen before lauching kde.
<sourcemaker> Lynoure: how can I do that?
<JordanC> Yo dudes, I've got kubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386 -- if I install from CD, can I dual-boot through a GUI or do I have to manually  partition things myself?
<Liono> are there any apps or ways to make messed up kubuntu os good?
<Lynoure> sourcemaker: K -> System Setting -> Region & Language
<sourcemaker> Lynoure: I have done this...
<BluesKaj> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<mefisto__> sourcemaker: look in keyboard layout, in the same section
<SlimGary> salut
<Jahromeo> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Alex135> nvm not working.... i give up for now
<Lynoure> Liono: plenty, if you install them, or otherwise leave your system exposed. You could start with  chkrootkit, but could be something non-rootkit too, of course.
<sourcemaker> mefisto__: Is configured right
<BluesKaj> JordanC, I recommend that you DL and install GParted Partition Editor Live bootable cd to do you r partitoning befrehand , then when you boot the live Kubuntu cd the partitions will be ready for use
<sourcemaker> mefisto__: when I open the zip file with ark... the filename is wrong
<sourcemaker> mefisto__: using the command line is also not working fine
<Jahromeo> sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/gutsy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list - once i do that will medubuntu automatically always be in my sources.lst?
<Lynoure> sourcemaker: depending on where you got the zip, it could have it's name in different encoding, or something.
<JordanC> Hmm
<sourcemaker> Lynoure: it's compressed from winrar in windows XP
<Lynoure> sourcemaker: simple workaround,  mv foobar.zip bettername.zip    :)
<sourcemaker> Lynoure: well... the filename of the zip is ok.... but the content files contains filenames with umlauts
<Jahromeo> yay adept is crashing again
<Jahromeo> how awesome
<Lynoure> sourcemaker: Windows does not normally use utf8, I think (but not so up-to-date with MS anymore)
<BluesKaj> JordanC, formatting the ext3 partition for linux with GParted is simple and easy , especially if you want to dual boot with windows
<JordanC> BluesKaj: It's okay, I'm aware of how to partition, just wondered if it was in-built similar to in Fedora
<Jahromeo> holy crap this adept is so unstableeee
<ibou> how to open torrent hyperlink from firefox to ktorrent ?
<Lynoure> Jahromeo: if the symptom is exactly same, that's a bit weird.. but you could try   sudo -v  instead of reboot.
<Lynoure> Jahromeo: anything Adept offers can easily be done on commandline as well.
<Jahromeo> its crashing every 2-3 in 5 times i open it
<BluesKaj> ibou , do it from ktorrent config
<Liono> Lynoure ok. any other?
<sourcemaker> Can I use unicode instead of UTF-8?
<Lynoure> Jahromeo: I forgot, did you do  sudo apt-get clean  ?
<mefisto__> ibou: does firefox ask you what you want to do, when you click the link?
<default_op> d3ce1t: it's really down to the repositories you put in it.  some sources conlict with others.
<Jahromeo> will apt-clean clear my repo list or what?
<Lynoure> sourcemaker: utf8 is unicode...
<sourcemaker> Lynoure: hhm.... ok :-)
<ibou> mefisto__: yes
<Jahromeo> is there anyway i can get synaptic to give me a prompt before i choose to dl?
<Jahromeo> like you are choosing to dl 200mb do you wish to continue?
<Lynoure> sourcemaker: for more detail (just info, really): http://codesnipers.com/?q=node/80
<sourcemaker> Lynoure: thanks
<mefisto__> ibou: choose open with... and select "/usr/bin/ktorrent" and if you like tick the box to always open with ktorrent
<Lynoure> Jahromeo: it will clean the apt cache of downloaded packages... it's mildly possible that something wonky there could cause adept to crash
<default_op> Jahromeo: I've cleaned mine as still retained the list
<ibou> mefisto__: ok. How to know that ktorrent is in /usr/bin but not in /bin ?
<CaptainFlemingo> whos the project leader of Kubuntu?
<ForgeAus> probably same guy that leads ubuntu???
<Lynoure> Jahromeo: if your Adept is closed,  does   sudo apt-get update    (which just scans the repositories for their current contents, does not install or upgrade packages)  work ok?
<CaptainFlemingo> mark shuttleworth?
<default_op> Lamer question.  Can you name KDE menu panels?  ... and where?  they aare being named 'panel' and I can't customise them is they are all set the same name in the control panel
<mefisto__> ibou: I think /bin is for system binaries, /usr/bin is for use by users
<ForgeAus> or gal as the case may be
<ForgeAus> CF I have no idea personally I'm just guessing
<Lynoure> default_op: I haven't noticed any way to name them. So I have Main Panel and two Panels
<default_op> d3ce1t: untick pre-release if you have it on as that will push beta content into your machine
<ibou> mefisto__: thanks it works
<default_op> Lynoure: but you then can't customise the the panels without them all being affected
<BluesKaj> !mark shuttleworth
<ubotu> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<Lynoure> default_op: you can!
<Lynoure> default_op: just you'll need to keep track of them and not rely on the names
<Lynoure> default_op: Don't think I'd have one Main Panel and two _identical_ Panels, do you? :)
<default_op> Lynoure: so you're limited to two all up
<Lynoure> default_op: if you choose Configure Panel from the panel in question, you'll get settings for that panel
<default_op> k
<Lynoure> default_op: no, I told you, twice now, that I have three
<default_op> k
<Lynoure> default_op: Main Panel, and two called Panel
<Lynoure> default_op: I think you can easily have 9, if you really really want, haven't needed more that 3 myself.
<afrol> Hello - I'm in the process of reverting back to packages from kde 4 svn since it was taking up too much space with the new qt-copy. Do I want the kde4* packages that have versions like 3.94... or the kdebase / kdeworkspace packages that have versions like 4:4.0.1?
<emilsedgh> !aptoncd
<ubotu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<default_op> Lynoure: the problem is when I goto edit the manu in properties, it defaults toMain panel.  So when I pick panel it's defining the second not the new third.
<BluesKaj> break time
<emilsedgh> !aptoncd > Linux-lover
<romeo1> what do you do when people send you mixed messages?
<Lynoure> default_op: simple solution, always go through the panel in question
<Lynoure> default_op: sure, could be better UI, but is not, maybe in KDE4 eventually it will.
<default_op> Lynoure: ok thanks.  I actually think it's fantastic so far.  in Vista or XP I didn't like having panels here and there, but I find the applets in these panesl very useful
<Lynoure> default_op: if you just tried adding panels, and they don't seem to exist, try restarting kicker  dcop kicker kicker restart
<vlt> Hello. When a user logs in via XDMCP I want to store the source IP somewhere for further usage. Any idea? Some grepping on `last`? And where to put such command?
<default_op> ok thanks
<Lynoure> default_op: I had that problem when I added these first time, but I suppose things might have gotton improved meanwhile :)
<Lynoure> vlt: it's not in your /var/log/auth.log ?
<vlt> Lynoure: I'll check ...
<default_op> Lynoure: I hope KDE4 will finially get the full features and more of KDE3.
<Lynoure> default_op: I'm sure it eventually will. Just patience (or contribution) meanwhile.
<default_op> Lynoure: If I'm correct in saying, K4 doesn't yet allow you t add parts tot he panel?
<Lynoure> default_op: I've only tried the beta briefly... I have the current kubuntu kde4, but I rarely play with it (it makes me feel quilty for not being active in Basket)
<vlt> Lynoure: auth.log contains many many lines. Maybe I get a more accurate result from `last`. But where to put a command that should be run when the user logs in?
<snarkster> wth cant i paste files in dolphin?
<mefisto__> snarkster: do you have write permission in the dir you are pasting?
<weedar> I just installed Gutsy, but want to try Hardy Heron, can I just change all references to gutsy into hardy in my sources.list ?
<snarkster> mefisto__: yah my home folder.
<default_op> Lynoure: Thanks, the restart worked and now I can adjust the panel in particular.  thx.
<Lynoure> vlt: it could be in any multiple places. Too tired to think much... For my own using I'd probably be lazy and just grep the logs
<romeo1> i feel like breaking glass why can't i?
<vlt> Lynoure: Yes, but when? How to trigger a log analyzing?
<vlt> I don't want to run it as a minute cronjob ;)
<mefisto__> I'm considering compiling/installing a patched ati driver to get TVout to work. If it doesn't work and I want to revert to my current ati driver from official repos, how do I uninstall the patched driver? I'm following this guide: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout
<mefisto__> can I just reinstall the standard ati driver to revert?
<Lynoure> vlt: I stand by my "too tired to think much", still.
<vlt> Lynoure: ok
<vlt> :)
<sourcemaker> is there a kubuntu update for openoffice 2.3.1?
<romeo1> i was rude and bad mouthed others and was paranoid when i went out and i think people are calling police on me or will if i come out again what to do? :D thank you
<Lynoure> vlt: auth.log should have the ip and something like pam_unix(xdm:session): session opened for user foobar   , you can grep that log to be a separate log whenever you want, cron, at, manually, make a little daemon to do it, anything :)
<Lynoure> vlt: Depends all on your needs, like how realtime you need it.
<Lynoure> romeo1: that joke is getting old. Seriously, try ##offtopic or something
<hydrogen> try ##/dev/null
<vlt> Lynoure: The most obvious solution for me was to grep it once, right when the user logs in. Isn't there a start script where I could insert such a command?
<Lynoure> vlt: If you have checked and found out there is, that's a good place :) But where would it tell that, realtime?
<weedar> Anyone know how I can upgrade my gutsy to hardy heron? :)
<vlt> Lynoure: The "start script" could run a curl command to the http server (that is the one that later needs this information) ...
<Lynoure> vlt: Sounds like a plan.
<arcticpenguin380> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<vlt> Lynoure: The only thing I need to know is: Where to put such an autostart command that is executed when a user logs in?
<Lynoure> vlt: I'd still be lazier... just syslog the auth.log also to the remote machine, grep it there with a script, cgi or whatever, at displaytime.
<DasDoo> Silly question - Is there a restricted driver manager in Kubuntu 7.10
<weedar> DasDoo: There is
<DasDoo> where?
<snarkster> ttyl
<Lynoure> vlt: What steps have you taken to find your start command? I bet that if your wakeful google-fu has not found any, mine will not either.
<hydrogen> vit: .kde/Autostart
<hydrogen> or .kde3/AutoStart
<hydrogen> or .kde4/Autostart
<DasDoo> weedar, ?
<weedar> DasDoo: Hm, I can't find it in the K-menu, but it did start on my first boot so I know it's there. somewhere...
<DasDoo> Anyone know if there is a restricted driver manager
<weedar> DasDoo: There is, I told you. Just run "restricted-manager-kde" from a console window
<hydrogen> or from alt-f2
<hydrogen> or from alt-space
<hydrogen> or from the k menu...
<hydrogen> konsoles are so ten years ago
<mefisto__> DasDoo: it should be in system settings, advanced tab
<Lynoure> hydrogen: but that's for each user, not really very usable if there is loads of them... and permissions can be a problem. If one decides to use that location, then  w  is a better command that giving just about any user right to auth.log
<Lynoure> hydrogen: sorry, just thought, vlt's problem, not mine
<lorddemon666> hi, i'm moving my kubuntu 6.10 linux from desktop linux to laptop. main difference betweeen those machines is that desktop pc has nvidia graphics, while laptop has intel x3100 graphics. xorg works on laptop only with 'vesa' driver. i've only done 'apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel'. what driver should i use in xorg.conf?
<DasDoo> weedar, its actually jockey-kde
<hydrogen> Lynoure: $KDEDIR (/usr/share/kde/Autostart)
<DasDoo> weedar, thanks very much though
<DasDoo> =)
<weedar> DasDoo: np ;-)
<Lynoure> hydrogen: oh, yes, there is that.
<vlt> hydrogen, Lynoure: I'll try, thanks.
<mefisto__> can I create a .deb to install a patched video driver, instead of installing with make install? I want to be able to uninstall it if it doesn't work
<Paradigm_Shift> Hello
<Paradigm_Shift> I have a quick question regarding some RAM I added that my BIOS sees but kubuntu does not
<Paradigm_Shift> I had 2GB and added 2 GB more. Bios shows total RAM of 4096 but kubuntu still only refelcts 2 GB
<Paradigm_Shift> not sure what I can do to get kubuntu to see the added RAM or even if there is anything I can do
<jhutchins> Paradigm_Shift: There used to be a kernel limit... I think it's just a switch now...
<Paradigm_Shift> oh
<Paradigm_Shift> how can I set the switch???
<Paradigm_Shift> jhutchins, do I need to compile the kernel by hand?
<jhutchins> Don't think so.
<jhutchins> It's either an optional kernel or a kernel option...
<Paradigm_Shift> ok. Not sure how to set the options. Do you know?
<Paradigm_Shift> or where to find the optional kernel
<Paradigm_Shift> ???
<jhutchins> Looking..
<jhutchins> Where do you _not_ see the ram?
<Paradigm_Shift> jhutchins, if I run the kubuntu device database tool from the system menu and from superkaramba applets that show system resources
<shadowhywind> how would one upgrade from fiesty to gutsy from the console?
<jhutchins> Paradigm_Shift: How much does it show?
<Paradigm_Shift> the 2GB I already had
<ere4si> Paradigm_Shift, http://www.skolelinux.org/~klaus/sarge/x2003.html - might give a clue
<jhutchins> shadowhywind: This may tell you : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Paradigm_Shift> thanks ere4si
<shadowhywind> thanks
<ere4si> k
<Paradigm_Shift> hmmmmm
<jhutchins> Paradigm_Shift: See what kernels are available.
<Paradigm_Shift> in Adept?
<d3ce1t> <default_op> d3ce1t: untick pre-release if you have it on as that will push beta content into your machine ¿?¿? what??
<d3ce1t> default_op:  ping
<jhutchins> Hey, I just installed 2 512's and I only show 512!
<jhutchins> Oh, no, that's an ssh session.
<jussi01> hehe
<jhutchins> No, local shows 512, ssh is 128 (should upgrade that too...
<jhutchins> is there a way to tell if a NIC is in 10 or 100M mode?
<patrick__> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Paradigm_Shift> jhutchins, I am not sure where I need to look for the kenel or even what I am looking for exactly
<scjp_> hello, everybody
<mefisto__> Paradigm_Shift: I think adding mem=4g might work. try putting it in grub menu at boot, and if it works, edit menu.lst to make it permanent (add mem=4g to # defoptions line)
<jhutchins> Paradigm_Shift: what does uname -h tell you?
<scjp_> i just installed the oracle-xe but i want to uninstall completely from the system, so when i install it again,  it will not find any previous installations on pc
<scjp_> ?
<Paradigm_Shift> jhutchins uname -h tells me that -h is an invalid option
<jhutchins> Well, I gotta reboot and figure this out...
<jhutchins> Paradigm_Shift: Sorry, -m for machine
<Paradigm_Shift> jhutchins, np and thanks!
<Paradigm_Shift> jhutchins the result is i686
<jhutchins> Paradigm_Shift: what cpu do you have?
<arcticpenguin380> what is kubuntu packages optimized for?
<Paradigm_Shift> I have a dual core AMD 3800 X2 (939 socket)
<Paradigm_Shift> the system identifies that correctly - even the dual core part
<jhutchins> the 2.4 kernel had a limit, and reserved 1GB for the kernel even in large memory mode...
<jhutchins> Paradigm_Shift: ok, you should probably be running an smp kernel then.  Does uname -a say anythnig about smp?
<jhutchins> arcticpenguin380: Pretty much everything's cross-compiled these days.
<jhutchins> arcticpenguin380: So it doesn't matter, the software will adapt itself to the system.
<jhutchins> Ok, power down now.
<Paradigm_Shift> jhutchins uname -a = 2.6.22-14-386 #1 Tue Feb 12 07:12:19 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<arcticpenguin380> ok
<Ouranos999> can someone help me to go on kubuntu-fr??
<aleksanteri> /join #kubuntu-fr
<lorddemon666> scjp_: try removing /etc/oratab
<scjp_> lorddemon666, what is inside oratab, if i will remove that file then it will not pick up the same installation again when i install it
<lorddemon666> scjp_: it tells oracle what database instances has been installed on this unix device
<Paradigm_Shift> does anyone know which kernel image listed in Adept supports SMP?
<default_op> d3ce1t: well the pre-release means that yoiu maybe offered updates to software that haven't been rated release to public status, other words they could be bugged..  Bugs may include not installing properly and compatibility with other software in general
<romunov> if i create a file.txt, i keep getting a file called samefilename.txt~ in the directory. this latter file never disappears. what's up?
<lorddemon666> scjp_: it is text file. if you don't have any other oracle instances (ie. oracle 9i) on the same machine it is safe to delete it after uninstall
<mefisto__> romunov: it's just a backup when you edit and save the .txt file
<scjp_> lorddemon666, so i will do that sudo apt-get remove oracle-xe and then i will remove the oratab, Next time when i will install the oracle it will not pick the files and do the new installation
<scjp_> lorddemon666, is that rite becoz i removed oracle and then installed it again but it just picked up the old files and there is no oracle-xe file so that i can configure it
<mefisto__> romunov: you can tell the text editor to not make the backups if you want, in settings
<lorddemon666> scjp_: i think so, i've done some reinstallations of oracle-xe, and i remeber that /etc/oratab had to be removed every time
<patrick__> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<d3ce1t> default_op: yes, i know that but why do you tell me? xD
<default_op> d3ce1t: arr becuase you said earlier that you thought Apedt was too buggy
<d3ce1t> default_op: I think you was talking with other person :)
<default_op> Adept
<romunov> mefisto__: thanks, i'll try that
<default_op> well it went public
<patrick__> Is there a way to get updates?
<patrick__> like force it to check?
<default_op> hehe
<d3ce1t> but not a problem haha :P
<lorddemon666> anyone here using intel graphics?
<mefisto__> patrick__: "sudo apt-get update" will refresh the sources, then "sudo apt-get upgrade" to install any updates found
<patrick__> thanks
<lorddemon666> i have a new laptop with intel, and i'm having trouble with running accelerated graphics in X
<Paradigm_Shift> wouldn't that be "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" for all updates????
<tekteen> Paradigm_Shift: no
<Paradigm_Shift> ok
<tekteen> that is to upgrade to a new version of ubuntu
<mefisto__> yes, if you see a message saying packages have been held back, you need dist-upgrade
<tekteen> really?
<scjp_> lorddemon666, i installed the oracle but i cannot run the /etc/init.d/oracle-xe configure becoz oracle-xe file doesnt exist
<Liono> what are admin tools for kubuntu?
<scjp_> lorddemon666, what should i do ?
<nick_> what
<mefisto__> tekteen: man apt-get explains
<tekteen> ok
<nick_> lorddemon666: please change your name... it isn't cool, it is just stupid
<Paradigm_Shift> is the server kernal image the right one to get smp????
<arcticpenguin380> is JFS better than ext3 with lots of files in a directory?
<Paradigm_Shift> I am SOOOOOO confused  :-[
<mefisto__> nick_: what are you talking about?
<nick_> i am talking about his stupid name
<nick_> thanks
<nick_> much better
<mefisto__> ?
<ere4si> Paradigm_Shift, try this for a guide - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel
<jimmy_> I'm using kde 3.5 on ubuntu 7.10 but want to try out kde4, is there a simple way of installing it as I'm a bit of a newbie?
<ld> scjp_: did you encounter any message during installation of oracle-xe package? /etc/init.d/oracle* was always there when i reinstalled the package
<Paradigm_Shift> thanks ere4si!
<ere4si> k
<ld> scjp_: any error message i meant
<scjp_> lorddemon666, ??
<scjp_> ld, no error messages at all
<ld> scjp_: and /etc/init.d/oracle* is missing?
<scjp_> ld, just successfully installed and run /etc/init.d/oracle-xe configure  to configure it
<scjp_> ld, yep oracle-xe is missing
<Liono> at where can i see screen lock and unlock logs?
<ld> scjp_: can you do: su - oracle; sqlplus /nolog;    ?
<markit> is there a dedicated channle for Hardy?
<scjp_> ld, when i enter su - oracle, ask me for a password
<_charlie> I am back
<Paradigm_Shift> ere4si, not sure if custom compiling is going to work, or even which modules I need to enable 4GB of RAM being recognised
<ld> scjp_: during installation you should create oracle account, now you should know the password
<ld> scjp_: if you don't remember, you can change the password as root
<scjp_> ld, but that you do it when you enter the command oracle-xe configure
<ere4si> Paradigm_Shift, it's something that has come up several times lately and haven't seen a proper fix yet but don't loose hope
<Paradigm_Shift> :)
<markit> I've upgraded Hardy some days ago, and seems is unable to stop services, so shoutdown fails (last forever), is it known bug? how to fix it?
<scjp_> ld, there is no oracle-xe  command so that i can configure it and enter the ports, that kind of thing
<scjp_> ~pastebin
<jpatrick> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Paradigm_Shift> ere4si, thanks. I just added 2GB of RAM and I am dying to see if kubuntu goes from a pup to a greyhound!
<mefisto__> Paradigm_Shift: did you try adding mem=4G at boot in the grub menu?
<Paradigm_Shift> mefisto, not yet
<ld> scjp_: does the linux account 'oracle' exist?
<Paradigm_Shift> mefisto, so at GRUB menu I hit "e" to edit and just type mem=4g and hit enter?
<Paradigm_Shift> "mem=4g"
<scjp_> ld,  http://rifers.org/paste/show/6690 <-------------
<mefisto__> Paradigm_Shift: yes, in the kernel line
<Paradigm_Shift> I will try
<sigve> Hi, can anyone help me getting sound to work in rdesktop?
<Paradigm_Shift> <arnold voice>I'll be back</arnold voice>
<scjp_> ld, ???
<ld> scjp_: just a sec
<Liono> at where can i see screen lock and unlock logs?
<ld> scjp_: i personally haven't experienced the issue you're having now (missing /etc/init.d/ora*). i've experienced some similiar situations, ie scripts don't work. in many of these situation internal oracle tools do work.
<ld> scjp_: i'm trying to tell you how to use these internal tool to startup your database
<scjp_> ld, yes ofcourse but before starting up database, i need to configure the ports, password
<scjp_> ld, without that i will not be able to do anything at all
<ld> scjp_: port for listener is in $ORA_HOME/network/admin/listener.ora
<ld> scjp_: passwords for unix accounts can be changed by root (i assume you have root access)
<ld> scjp_: if you follow my commands and give me any error messages that you see, maybe we will be able to start your database
<Paradigm_Shift> :( mem=4g is not giving me the love
<romeo1> bonsaikitten have you ever gone through the where people come out in grocery store or shops on purpose or to just break rules and show off? what if you were a minority and did that? just because you don't like them
<scjp_> ld, okei that will be good
<ere4si> Paradigm_Shift, found this - http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/only-2gb-our-of-4gb-ram-detected-614801/
<ld> scjp_: first of all you should login to linux oracle account, do it by 'su - oracle'
<scjp_> ld, great thing is that there is no listener.ora as welll
<midvalley> How do you find a SATA windows second HD with Kubuntu on your master?
<scjp_> ld, then
<scjp_> ?
<midvalley> I'm reasonably familiar with Grub. I'm having trouble finding the drive itself.
<scjp_> ld, i am in the oracle now,
<ld> scjp_: i was telling you pathnames from memory, i could make a mistake. we will adress this if some error messag will push us to it
<ld> scjp_: try 'sqlplus /nolog'
<scjp_> ld, sqlplus:  command not found
<ere4si> midvalley, it should be listed in /dev if it was connected at boot
<Liono> any body knows at where can i see screen lock and unlock logs? in kubuntu
<mefisto__> midvalley: does "sudo fdisk -l" show it?
<midvalley> nah
<midvalley> Liono: was that you who said that? :P
<ld> scjp_: do you have ORACLE_HOME evironment variable set?
<midvalley> sudo fdisk -l does not show anything
<scjp_> ld, yes i do
<Paradigm_Shift> ere4si, thank you for that link. It looks like I will have to re-install a 64bit version. Oy! 8.04 is a few weeks away, as so I guess I will just reinstall then.
<ere4si> Paradigm_Shift, some have probs with the 64bit because apps are mostly 32bit
<ld> try '$ORACLE_HOME/bin/sqlplus /nolog'
<mefisto__> midvalley: not even your linux partition?
<ld> scjp_: try '$ORACLE_HOME/bin/sqlplus /nolog'
<luxon> jenny
<Paradigm_Shift> ere4si, WAH!!!!!
<scjp_> ld, okie i am in the sql plus
<ere4si> :)
<scjp_> now
<midvalley> mefisto__: It shows my linux partion but that's it, I meant negative on showing the ntfs partition.
<ld> scjp_: type in: 'startup;' and hit enter
<scjp_> ld, ORA-01031: insufficient privileges ?
<luxon> ubuntu
<frustrated> guys this is too much! shift and backspace kills my entire X session
<frustrated> ive lost work twice like this
<frustrated> !!!!
<frustrated> excuse me very much for pressing shift and backspace by accident
<ld> scjp_: sorry, you firstly have to log in as sysdba, try 'conn sys/SYS_PASSWD as sysdba'
<ld> scjp_: SYS_PASSWD is password for 'sys' oracle user
<frustrated> unbeliveable for a product that wants to compete win M$
<prince_jammys> frustrated: did you look in the keyboard shortcut options?
<frustrated> alright someone tell me how to disable shift and backspace from killing my x session?
<prince_jammys> frustrated: what happens if you do shift f1
<frustrated2> i dont know
<prince_jammys> frustrated2: if it makes you disappear, try shift f7
<frustrated2> guess what i just pressed shift backspace again and got booted and LOST MORE WORK
<Liono> how can i log all  "screen lockings" + "unlocking events"
<scjp_> ld, ORA-12705: Cannot access NLS data files or invalid environment specified ?
<Liono> can some one tell some system admin tools?
<ld> scjp_: after you do 'su - oracle', what does the command 'env | grep ORA' return?
<prince_jammys> frustrated2: what happened
<frustrated2> again pressed shift and backspace
<frustrated2> its unbeleviable
<frustrated2> who is the moron that thought this was ok
<frustrated2> ???
<scjp_> ld, nothing
<frustrated2> and why the hack does vmware stop all the virtual machines
<frustrated2> when X dies
<frustrated2> i thought vmware supposed to run them as a deamon
<frustrated2> damn crap
<romeo1> can people call the police on you for giving them silent treatment or ignoring them or doing my own thing? and is it illegal or threatening to suddenly change your forehead to close together? how to not? :D thank you
<jussi01> frustrated2: ok, dont press shift backspace, then
<frustrated2> yea not so easy dude when you type fast
<frustrated2> how about a warning before killing the X session
<frustrated2> before all the work you have is lost
<prince_jammys> frustrated2: do shift + F1, and then shift + F7 or ctrl -alt f7 if you disappear
<midvalley> frustrated2: that would upset hard core users
<anon32> Is it possible to use more than 4GB of RAM on a 32-bit system?
<anon32> I know you can in Windows.
<midvalley> frustrated2: most people never ever encounter the problem you do.
<prince_jammys> frustrated2: shift+f1
<midvalley> 3~3~3~3~3~
<jussi01> frustrated2: system settings, keyboard and mouse, keyboard shortcuts, then go change the logout without confirmation shortcut
<frustrated2> whats shift + f1 do ... will i get logged out again
<ld> scjp_: it is inconsistent with what previously happened. i asked you to run $ORACLE_HOME/bin/sqlplus and you could do it, now you're telling me that there is no variable with ORA in its name
<frustrated2> ok jussie01 ill try that
<prince_jammys> try it
<ld> scjp_: it is inconsistent with what previously happened. i asked you to run $ORACLE_HOME/bin/sqlplus and you could do it, now you're telling me that there is no variable with ORA in its name
<jussi01> !tab > frustrated2
<frustrated2> no thanks prince_jammy im restarting all my VMs here and dont need them to stop
<ld> scjp_: first 'su - oracle', then 'env | grep ORA'
<scjp_> ld, yep thats what happened ! http://rifers.org/paste/show/6691 <----- this is the way i setup the path
<mefisto__> midvalley: does ls /dev/sd?? show you more than your linux partitions?
<frustrated2> guess what i dont even have shift bkspace defined
<frustrated2> and it is still doing that
<frustrated2> damn nvidia probably their bug in their damn driver
<jussi01> !ohmy | frustrated2:
<ubotu> frustrated2:: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ld> scjp_: ok. after you do 'su - oracle', what result is given by command 'echo $ORACLE_HOME'?
<prince_jammys> frustrated2: it seems to be acting like ctrl+alt+backspace
<scjp_> ld, i cannot do su - oracle,  i can use sudo su - oracle, ok then i can do anything
<Paradigm_Shift> :| man, I don't think I am ready to try and build my own kernel. It feels like swimming over the Marianas trench wearing a lead wet suit
<Paradigm_Shift> the sinking will last a looooooooooooooooooooong time
<midvalley> frustrated2: probably some kind of backdoor so that they could get out.
<prince_jammys> frustrated2: which is why i wanted to see if shift +f1 acts like ctrl alt f1, which would give you a terminal
<frustrated2> auughh so much for expecting this OS to be better then windows... oh well ill have to live with this for now... ahhhhhahhh
<midvalley> frustrated2: .. >>
<midvalley> midvalley: one shortcut you don't like and it's sub winblows?
<scjp_> ld, okie after i login as oracle@localhost: i enter the command echo $ORACLE_HOME and i am geting nothing in return
<ld> scjp_: 'sudo su - oracle' is the same as 'su - oracle' done by root. that is ok.
<frustrated2> shift f2 does nothing
<frustrated2> i mean shift f1
<prince_jammys> ok
<prince_jammys> that settles that
<scjp_> ld, okie after i login as oracle@localhost: i enter the command echo $ORACLE_HOME and i am geting nothing in return
<ld> scjp_: that is bad... oracle internal tools require some environment variables set. one of them is ORACLE_HOME
<midvalley> how can I detect my second drive? it's sata ntfs.
<frustrated2> ok anyone know how to make vmware run the vms regardless of X
<frustrated2> i want the vms to stay running even if X quite all of the sudne
<frustrated2> sudne
<frustrated2> suden damn cant use backspace
<scjp_> ld, i setup in the .bashrc file long time ago it was like "ORACLE_HOME=/usr/lib/oracle/xe/app/oracle/product/10.2.0/server
<scjp_> "
<ld> scjp_: if it is not by default then try setting it to your oracle installation directory
<prince_jammys> frustrated2: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-202654.html
<frustrated2> thanks prince_jammys that seems like the solution
<ld> scjp_: it sounds good
<frustrated2> although it should never have happend in the first place
<prince_jammys> now we can go back to being better than windows
<anon32> Is it possible to use more than 4GB of RAM on a 32-bit system?
<anon32> I know you can in Windows.
<frustrated2> and this is annoying
<frustrated2> and i lost my vms
<midvalley> anon32: I know you can't in vista
<ere4si> anon32, read this - http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/only-2gb-our-of-4gb-ram-detected-614801/
<scjp_> ld, i mean when i am login as a normal user to computer not like "sudo -su oracle " then i enter the $ORACLE_HOME and get message with proper path where oracle_home is installed
<mefisto__> frustrated2: if you don't want/need the shortcut at all, you can add this to xorg.conf in serverflags section: Option "DontZap" "on"
<ld> scjp_: but when 'env | grep ORA' is run as oracle, it should print some variables
<midvalley> Is there any simple way or program that I can use to detect an NTFS drive?
<anon32> ere4si, I said more than
<mefisto__> midvalley: qtparted or gparted might show it
<midvalley> I don't need to write to it, or even read it, I just need it so I can add it to the bootloader
<midvalley> mefisto__: Thanks :D
<ere4si> anon32: if it won't work with 4 than for "more than"...
<anon32> I never said it doesn't work with 4... I want to use 8
<ld> scjp_: ok i see. proper oracle installation requires that at least oracle account has environment properly set. in your case the normal user has the envinronment set, but oracle account does not.
<ere4si> anon32: read it again
<scjp_> ld, yes true it doesnot print anything, actually i am not 100% sure that oracle is completely installed properly on the machine, this is why i want to completely remove everything which includes oracle from the pc and want to do a fresh installation if it's possible
<anon32> ere4si, what about it?
<midvalley> mefisto__: Unfortunately qtparted didn't show it :(.
<mefisto__> midvalley: ls /dev/sd*
<midvalley> mefisto__: I'll try that :)
<ld> scjp_: if oracle-xe package was installed successfully then i think oracle should be usable. in my experience there are only problems with environment variables and some configuration files.
<scjp_> ld, okie boss then you are rite
<scjp_> ld, how should i setup the envoirment variables for oracle user
<ld> scjp_: try to make oracle account have set ORACLE_HOME=/usr/lib/oracle/xe/app/oracle/product/10.2.0/server and ORACLE_SID=XE
<scjp_> ld, what do you mean by oracle account, means adding him as a new user ?
<midvalley> mefisto__: I got /dev/sda /"/sda1 /"/sd /"/sdaa
<midvalley> sorry lol
<ld> scjp_: oracle account should be linux account named 'oracle'
<scjp_> ld, okie
<midvalley> /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 /dev/sda5
<Liono> how can i do scripting in linux?
<midvalley> mefisto__: which was the same readout as my fdisk -l
<scjp_> ld, how should i do that ?
<ld> scjp_: setup of env vars is done by editing /home/oracle/.bash_profile
<anon32> Liono, write a text file with each line containing a valid shell command
<mefisto__> midvalley: and the ntfs partition is on a separate physical disk?
<midvalley> mefisto__: Yeah, they're both SATA
<mefisto__> midvalley: could it have been disconnected accidentally? does bios detect it?
<ld> scjp_: if you want every user having access to oracle-xe then you should edit /etc/profile
<scjp_> ld, how should i add the newuser addnew something like ?
<midvalley> mefisto__: I don't think so it looked pretty secure, I could try that though.
<midvalley> mefisto__: If it is secure what would you suggest I try next?
<rufus> how can I run "Plasmoids"?
<mefisto__> midvalley: see if bios can find it to confirm it's connected ok. other than that, I don't know
<ld> scjp_: you told me that you could do 'su - oracle', so there is no need to add account 'oracle'
<midvalley> mefisto__: Alright thanks :)
<ld> scjp_: only thing left is setting evn vars
<rufus> anyone know?
<scjp_> ld, boss in this machine there is no user called oracle added it,
<ld> scjp_: so you manually created 'oracle' linux account?
<scjp_> ld, okie tried to create and it say user already exist
<frustrated4> anyway after being booted from X
<frustrated4> so many times
<scjp_> ld, that is fine by me but
<frustrated4> the solution is actually this:
<frustrated4> xmodmap -e ‘keycode 22 = BackSpace BackSpace Terminate_Server’
<scjp_> ld, now cannot find the /home/oracle/.bashrc
<frustrated4> and if i find the developer who thought this was a good feature... ill give him or her a good kick in the butt
<ld> scjp_: that user should have existed after installing oracle. it is good.
<frustrated4> more info here:
<frustrated4> http://customisinglife.wordpress.com/2006/11/13/disable-shift-backspace-restarting-xgl/
<scjp_> ld, okie but there is no file called /home/oracle/.bashrc file
<ld> scjp_: you should add to profile (the file is /home/oracle/.bash_profile) lines like those: 'export ORACLE_HOME='/usr/lib/oracle/xe/app/oracle/product/10.2.0/server'
<rufus> !plasmoids
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasmoids - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rufus> !find plasmoid
<ubotu> Package/file plasmoid does not exist in gutsy
<ld> scjp_: give me a sec, i want those paths and filenames accurate for you and i need to do same checks
<scjp_> ld, but there is no profile file, i cannot even see the oracle user folder,i can see the other users folder
<ld> scjp_: you mean that there is no /home/oracle folder?
<scjp_> ld, yes
<ld> scjp_: maybe oracle account has been assingned different folder, not one of /home/ descendands
<scjp_> ld, anyway to locate the oracle user then ?
<ld> try as root 'cat /etc/passwd | grep oracle'. DO NOT PASTE RESULTS HERE
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> grep oracle /etc/passwd
<ld> scjp_: it should print a line of records separated by colon (:)
<hydrogen> extra pipes make the hydrogen cry
<ld> scjp_: the one but last is the home directory
<scjp_> ld, okie the command you gave it doesnt work but "grep oracle /etc/passwd" works
<rufus> everytime I try to compile something, I get an error
<rufus> C compiler can not make executables
<rufus> how can I fix this?
<crimsun_> rufus: sudo apt-get --reinstall install build-essential
<scjp_> ld, okie now i got the results  ?
<ld> scjp_: results should look like: jekyll:x:1001:1001::/home/jekyll:/bin/sh
<scjp_> ld, yep it is
<ld> scjp_:  /home/jekyll is the home directory for jekyll account
<ld> scjp_: do you know oracle home directory now?
<scjp_> ld, but here it say   "       oracle:x:1000:1000::/usr/lib/oracle/xe:/bin/bash "
<hydrogen>  /usr/lib/oracle/xe
<hydrogen> is the home
<scjp_> hydrogen, okie
<scjp_> ld, now ?
<ld> btw hydrogen: why cat /etc/passwd | grep ACCOUNT_NAME doesn't work?
<hydrogen> no clue
<hydrogen> well
<hydrogen> probably
<prince_jammys> ld no idea but to make shorter in the future   cat blah | grep pattern  === grep pattern blah
<ld> scjp_: now we know the home dir for oracle user. to not to mess it longer i propose editing your oracle profile files without changing any paths
<prince_jammys> if the user name has funky chars, that may affect the grep match
<scjp_> ld, okie so the profile will be .bash_history or .bash_profile
<ld> scjp_: you should add to profile (the file is /usr/lib/oracle/xe/.bash_profile) lines like those: 'export ORACLE_HOME='/usr/lib/oracle/xe/app/oracle/product/10.2.0/server'
<ld> scjp_: and another line 'export ORACLE_SID=XE'
<scjp_> ld, okie but if there is no file called .bash_profile can i create one
<rufus> how can I run "Plasmoids"?
<ld> scjp_: of course
<ld> scjp_: it will be read and executed by bash as the first thing ofter logon (or su - XXX)
<scjp_> ld, so it will be just only these two lines in the file nothing else,
<ld> scjp_: those should do by now
<scjp_> ld,  do you think that it will be like .bashrc file not .bash_profile
<prince_jammys> .bashrcis the ubuntu way
<prince_jammys> .bashrc
<scjp_> okjie
<ld> scjp_: my way is not ubuntu only like, my way is linux general like
<prince_jammys> .bash_profile may work (other distros use it)
<hydrogen> err
<ld> scjp_: what prince_jammys sais should work for you
<hydrogen> you are confusing two entirely different files
<prince_jammys> hydrogen: yes, but are not things that are normally done in .bash_profile ,, done in .bashrc in ubuntu?
<hydrogen> .profile is sourced by a login shell.  Bash also sources .bash_profile if it exists.   .bashrc is sourced by a non-logon shell.  Putting it in .bashrc would only affect a terminal
<hydrogen> prince_jammys: no
<prince_jammys> ah
<hydrogen> man bash
<prince_jammys> thx
<prince_jammys> asked that once here, got the wrong answer apparently
<scjp_> ld, its done
<ld> scjp_: after you login as oracle by 'su - oracle', what does the command 'env | grep ORA' returns?
<ld> scjp_: in your case 'sudo su - oracle'
<scjp_> ld, ORACLE_SID=XE
<scjp_> ORACLE_HOME=/usr/lib/oracle/xe/app/oracle/product/10.2.0/server
<scjp_> ld,  that whats print out !
<ld> scjp_: ok
<ld> scjp_: now try 'sqlplus /nolog' as oracle user
<scjp_> ld, command not found
<ld> scjp_: '$ORACLE_HOME/bin/sqlplus /nolog'
<scjp_> ld, sql shell now ?
<ld> scjp_: type 'conn sys/SYS_PASSWORD as sysdba'
<ld> scjp_: i think you know what SYS_PASSWORD should be
<scjp_> ld, oh my god connected to an idle instance;
<ld> scjp_: it is very good
<ld> scjp_: now type 'startup;'
<rufus> if I want to access a shell on this computer from a different computer, do I need an SSH server?
<scjp_> ld,  error "ORA-01078: failure in processing system parameters
<scjp_> LRM-00109: could not open parameter file '/usr/lib/oracle/xe/app/oracle/product/10.2.0/server/dbs/initXE.ora'"
<ld> scjp_: more details?
<frustrated4> how do i get a neat looking skin for this kwin desktop
<scjp_> ld, no more thats it
<frustrated4> ?
<unagi> anyone know why alt f4 doesnt close my window sanymore?
<frustrated4> i want something like
<frustrated4> http://img516.imageshack.us/img516/1237/desktop2007100303xi1.png
<frustrated4> for example
<scjp_> ld, okie this file "initXE.orac" doesnt exist i checked the directory
<ld> scjp_: in sqlplus logged to idle instance try executing command 'create pfile from spfile'
<scjp_> ld, http://rifers.org/paste/show/6692
<unagi> my alt f4 doesnt close windows anymore how do i fix this
<ld> scjp_: did you log into database as oracle linux user using sqlplus?
<scjp_> ld, yes
<mefisto__> I'm considering compiling/installing a patched ati driver to get TVout to work. If it doesn't work and I want to revert to my current ati driver from official repos, how do I uninstall the patched driver? Do I just reinstall the standard ati driver from repos? I'm following this guide: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout
<scjp_> ld, and i got the error message after entering that command which i pasted it
<ld> scjp_: now i can confirm there is some fatal problem with your oracle installation. in most cases if standard tools fails, internal tools work like a charm.
<scjp_> ld, okie now what should i do ?
<ld> scjp_: i never experienced such a problem. there is not much left but trying to reinstall oracle-xe. this time if you will pass any warning or error messages during installation, maybe we will succseed
<scjp_> ld, okie boss but the problem is that i cannot be able to completely remove the whole installation of oracle-xe from the system,
<ld> scjp_: what idicates that oracle is not beeing completely removed?
<scjp_> ld, okie when i enter the command sudo apt-get install oracle-xe and its start reading the database, instead of installing it and use the previous version of installation
<unagi> is there a command to close the current window?
<unagi> like alt+f4?
<ld> scjp_: try removing previous installation by: 'apt-get remove XXXXXXXX'
<scjp_> ld, after complete installation  i should have a file called oracle-xe in the folder "/etc/init.d/ " so that i can configure it
<scjp_> ld, yep doing that now
<joe_> why the hell would anyone upload a video to the internet that can only be played in IE? is there a way to make these videos work in Ubuntu? will IE work with Ubuntu?
<ld> scjp_: if there are any error message please pass them to me...
<scjp_> ld, yes ofcourse
<mefisto__> joe_: what's the video? is it the page that is preventing it, or do you not have the right codecs and browser plugins?
<joe_> mefisto__: its on muchmusic.com and it says "this video can only be viewed using Internet Explorer"
<mefisto__> joe_: what's the url?
<joe_> mefisto__: should I post it here or in a pm?
<mefisto__> here is fine, I think
<rufus> okay, is there a good dock to use with KDE?
<nosrednaekim> rufus » kooldock?
<anon32> ick, docks...
<nosrednaekim> AWN works as well
<joe_> http://www.muchmusic.com/tv/ <-- under "watch shows online" click on America's best dance crew
<scjp_> ld, http://rifers.org/paste/show/6693
<rufus> thanks
<unagi> !kooldock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kooldock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sub[t]rnl> greetings
<rufus> im sure you have to set it up yourself
<nosrednaekim> !find kooldock
<ubotu> Found: kooldock
<nosrednaekim> rufus » what do you mean "set it up"
<mefisto__> joe_: I get "Some of our content is restricted to users in Canada only." I'm not in Canada. But I don't see the internet explorer message.
<unagi> no matter what i put in close windows in keyboard shortcuts i cant close my windows with a shortcut anyone know how to troubleshoot this?
<nosrednaekim> afternoon/evening/morning sub[t]rnl
<sub[t]rnl> heyo :>
<ld> scjp_: installation failed because terminal wasn'nt big enough
<rufus> nosrednaekim, either add your own repo or compile it
<nosrednaekim> rufus » ah yeas, you have to add a repo
<nosrednaekim> !AWN
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> for awn, kooldock is in the repositories
<rufus> i have the awn repo right here
<rufus> deb http://repo.freecreations.info/ubuntu gutsy freeverse
<ld> scjp_: try running it within bigger size terminal or terminal window with smaller font size
<joe_> mefisto__: http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a97/monctonjoe/Screenshot.png
<Liono> i need a script that runs on boot. and soon after kde lauches and desktop is visible, it locks screen. then after the screen is unlocked, it locks screen 'after 30 minuts of unlock' and keeps this behaviour onwards. locks screen after every 30 minuts of unlocking.     any help?
<scjp_> ld, okie
<scjp_> ld, Executing Post-install steps...
<scjp_> -e You must run '/etc/init.d/oracle-xe configure' as the root user to configure the database.
<scjp_>  """
<unagi> would reinstalling kubuntu desktop fix my broken alt+f4?
<ld> scjp_: try executing '/etc/init.d/oracle-xe configure'
<scjp_> ld, "/etc/init.d/oracle-xe: command not found"
<deepfreez> Hi, i running kubuntu desktop and i install apache+php+mysql and when  i try http://localhost i get a file (open/save a file with name w65w670e.phtml or another name.phtml ) how i can resolve this error?
<scjp_> ld, oracle-xe file is not there in the /etc/init.d/ directory
<SlimeyPete> deepfreez: you have to tell apache to execute CGI scripts in that directory.
<deepfreez> SlimeyPete: how? i need remove the line?
<mefisto__> joe_: looks like it's playing video on yours
<SlimeyPete> deepfreez: you need to put "options +execCGI" in the section of your apache2.conf (or sistes-enabled script) which refers to the directory
<SlimeyPete> there will be something like "<directory /var/www>...</directory>"
<deepfreez> i put :|
<deepfreez> wait
<joe_> mefisto__: yeah but its not showing the video of the show thats its suppose to, its playing a video of a "splash" screen that says the video can not be viewed unless you use IE
<mefisto__> ok, I just saw the message, sorry joe_
<joe_> no worries :D
<sub[t]rnl> joe_➜ what browser are you using?
<joe_> any way to emulate IE ?
<joe_> sub[t]rnl:  I use FF
<unagi> i guess i have to reformat
<unagi> yay!
<sub[t]rnl> not sure in ff, you can emulate in konqueror.  tools -> change browser identification
<ld> scjp_: what is the installation command for oracle-xe
<joe_> unagi: I dont know how to do it, but there MUST be a better way to fix it then reformat
<unagi> i dunno how
<unagi> no one seems to know what it could be
<joe_> sub[t]rnl: I dont have "change browser id" under tools :(
<deepfreez> <Directory /var/www>
<deepfreez> </Directory>
<deepfreez> whits?
<SlimeyPete> that bit, yes
<SlimeyPete> put "options +execCGI" in there
<SlimeyPete> between the two.
<sub[t]rnl> joe_➜ put in about:config
<SlimeyPete> then do "sudo apache2ctl restart"
<sub[t]rnl> joe_➜ look for general.useragent.override
<scjp_> ld, sudo apt-get install oracle-xe and then you have to run it by using /etc/init.d/oracle-xe configure to configure it
<Liono> sub[t]rnl can you do scripting
<deepfreez> don't understand SlimeyPete :| where can you give me a example?
<sub[t]rnl> Liono➜ what kind?
<unagi> i guess i better burn a live cd to reformat with
<mefisto__> joe_: do you have konqueror installed?
<joe_> mefisto__: yep, trying to figure out the change id thing now
<SlimeyPete> deepfreez: just put "options +execCGI" on the line after "<directory /var/www>"
<deepfreez> ah k
<SlimeyPete> then run "apache2ctl restart"
<mefisto__> unagi: are you running compiz?
<deepfreez> SlimeyPete: don't work :|
<SlimeyPete> deepfreez: you did the restart?
<scjp_> ld, so ?
<deepfreez> * Restarting web server apache2                                                                                                                      [ OK ]
<SlimeyPete> if it still doesn't work then perhaps you need to tell apache to use php. I can't remember how to do that,sorry - someone in #apache might be able to help.
<deepfreez> <Directory /var/www/>
<deepfreez> Options +ExecCGI
<deepfreez> </Directory>
<SlimeyPete> erk
<SlimeyPete> sorry
<SlimeyPete> option
<SlimeyPete> no 's'
<SlimeyPete> so "Option +ExecCGI"
<deepfreez> ah ok
<joe_> sub[t]rnl and mefisto__ in konquerer, nothing loads at all in the video player
<sub[t]rnl> what video player?
<deepfreez> don't work SlimeyPete pfff
<sub[t]rnl> oh, flash on some website?
<SlimeyPete> deepfreez: no? OK, sorry. Obviously there's another problem then. You might get better advice from somewhere in #apache or #php.
<deepfreez> k tnx
<ld> ld, sorry just one sec
<scjp_> ld, u still there     ?
<ld> scjp_: sorry one sec
<CrazyArcher> hello
<mefisto__> joe_: It might work if you install IE. :(  Don't know if flash will work though.      http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<joe_> mefisto__: but I hate bill and all his software, cant I make it work in linux :(
<scjp_> ld, boss whats happening?
<ld> scjp_: i'm having talk with my wife
<sub[t]rnl> joe_➜ whats the webpage?
<mefisto__> joe_: maybe a flash movie extension for firefox might be able to d/l the .flv so you can watch them in standalone player
<joe_> http://www.muchmusic.com/tv/ <-- under "watch shows online" click on America's best dance crew sub[t]rnl amd try to play one of the episodes
<joe_> mefisto__: good thinkin :D
<mefisto__> joe_: videodownloadhelper works well for me. https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3006
<Dr_Willis> Hmm  Shall i point out that that video has a big 'Sorry You are not in Cannada' item. :)
<Dr_Willis> it wont let me watch it.
<joe_> mefisto__: sweet thanx :D
<mefisto__> Dr_Willis: I got that too. maybe we should move
<Dr_Willis> The video sare using Flash Player - so they should work under linux. If your flash is working
#kubuntu 2008-02-17
<ld> scjp_: wait still
<scjp_> ld,  okie i am gonna switch place i will be back in few minutes
<mefisto__> Dr_Willis: it has some script checking for IE or safari on mac
<Dr_Willis> sounds like a site to avoide. :)
<mefisto__> yep
<Dr_Willis> or use that agent-setting tool to make the browser appear as ie
<mefisto__> konq doesn't work either
<mefisto__> joe_: check this out too https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/59
<scjp_> ld, r u  really busy ?
<ld> scjp_: busy, give me 15 mins
<arcticpenguin380> what filesystem has less overhead then ext3?
<joe_> download helper dont seem to be workin, I will check out that other one mefisto__
<Dr_Willis> arcticpenguin380,  ext2
<arcticpenguin380> there both the same
<scjp_> ld, ok
<arcticpenguin380> except the journal
<unagi> mefisto__: yes im running compiz
<julius__> how do i set my auto config for wireless
<julius__> helo
<unagi> anyone know why alt +f4 would stop closing windows other than the obvious keyboard shortcuts?
<julius__> dose emit need help
<julius__> alt f4 , try rebooting
<joe_> unagi: have you seen this ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=223871
<unagi> im not running xfce
<default_op> does anyone know of  graphical DNS updater utility?
<joe_> but be same problem though
<unagi> ......
<unagi> 2 different desktop managers....
<joe_> might be**
<joe_> ok, dont try it then
<joe_> just figured it is free to try
<unagi> how can i try
<unagi> im not running xubuntu
<unagi> if im running ubuntu, how do i go to the K menu....
<joe_> there must be a simular setting in what you are running ?
<unagi> correct but as i have said earlier, settings > keyboard shortcuts hasnt worked
<edward__> quick noob question - what is the current kernel version I should be seeing in my Kubuntu installation
<edward__> ?
<joe_> in keyboard shortcuts, what does it say is the keystroke for closing a window?
<unagi> alt + f4
<joe_> well thats very odd indead
<joe_> indeed
<unagi> no keystroke works
<mefisto__> unagi: maybe compiz keybindings is stealing that alt+F4. does it work if you turn off compiz?
<scjp_> ld, whenever you be back just send me two or three messages i am waiting for you !!
<ld> scjp_: still busy
<user__> Hi I am trying to make the martian drivers for my modem but i get this error /tmp/ccyHGZDV.s:4852: Error: missing operand, can anyone help
<feierfox> hi
<feierfox> how to auto-shut-down my PC??
<Liono_> i need a script that runs on boot. and soon after kde lauches and desktop is visible, it locks screen. 2. i need the script to lock screen 'after every 30 minuts of unlock'    is this right :?
<Liono_>   activate screen "DISPLAY=:0.0 kdesktop_lock --forceunlock"
<Liono_>   set timeout "at now +60min 'kdesktop_lock --forcelock'"
<feierfox> : how to auto-shut-down my PC?
<Dr_willis> when do you want it to shut down?
<tekteen> do you want it to always shutdown at the same time?
<feierfox> half hour
<feierfox> after a
<feierfox> just need a command
<feierfox> want to go to bed now
<Dr_willis> halt, or shutdown command.
<Dr_willis> but some how it needs to get ran as root in a half an hr.
<feierfox> and want to shut down my pc a haldf hour later
<Dr_willis> I got my halt command set SUID. (which is not a good idea) , so i could just make a little script that waits 1/2 an hr. then runs it as my user.
<Dr_willis> guess ya could use the at command, with sudo.
<scjp_> ld, ?
<tekteen> the at command?
<Dr_willis> man at
<Dr_willis>  at      executes commands at a specified time.
<feierfox>  shutdown -t 1800 means it will shut down in an half hour?
<tekteen> echo "shutdown -h now" | at +30 min
<tekteen> no
<Dr_willis>  Other  valid  forâ
<Dr_willis>        mats  are  +m,  where m is the number of minutes
<feierfox> hm?
<tekteen> with sudo
<tekteen> echo "shutdown -h now" | sudo at +30 min
<Dr_willis>  shutdown +m 30
<tekteen> no
<tekteen> I think mine works
<Dr_willis> dozen of ways to do it. :)
<tekteen> yep
<Dr_willis> sudo shutdown +m 30
<Dr_willis> might do it
<feierfox> ok...
<feierfox> thank you all
<feierfox> in a half hour you will see me leave or not :)
<feierfox> bye
<user__> what packages do i need to make a driver?
<user__> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Dr_willis> install build-essential for a start
<user__> Dr_willis: Got it still wont make the driver
<Dr_willis> user__,  well 'make a driver' is a bit vague
<Dr_willis> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<default_op> Can I delete a folder in my home directory called <mount point> ??  it's empty.  I think it's created from a bad folder direction wehn setting up fstab
<user__> Dr_willis: I am trying to make the martian modem driver using the source
<Dr_willis> default_op,  rm '<dir name>'
<user__> Dr_willis: I have build-esentials, make, gcc, cmake and it wont compile
<Dr_willis> note the quotes
<Dr_willis> or rmdir 'whatever' :)
<default_op> Dr_willis: so it's not so important
<ld> scjp_: give me more time.........
<Dr_willis> still tha trick is the quotes
<cpk1> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<scjp_> ld, i hope you not gonna leave me alone becoz i am just waiting for you, you are my hope to get this oracle fixed
<Liono_> Dr_willis you there
<ld> scjp_: i'm still online. i hope i will be able to assist you in couple of minutes
<Dr_willis> in and out. :)
<Dr_willis> Watching Astro Boy.:)
<Liono_> how to auto run a script at boot and keep it running when a user logs in.  (in a way that the user or any other user cant stop that script from running or delete the file or logs out of it)?
<Dr_willis> depends on what its doing.
<Dr_willis> /etc/rc.local is one place to start things
<Liono_> but that will run a thing for ALL users.
<Dr_willis> rc.local gets ran befor X even starts up.
<Liono_> right?
<Dr_willis> it gets ran once.. at system boot.
<Liono_> ic
<yassine_> i've just installed kubuntu 7.10 kde4..... and i want to install kde3.5.8.. wich commande do i have to execute??
<Liono_> Dr_willis and it continues for ever?
<Liono_> Dr_willis and it continues running for ever?
<Dr_willis> Liono_,  basicially. Unless you some how Kill what you ran. or the program exits. :)
<Dr_willis> I normally use rc.local to run  a few services I made up.
<SlimeyPete> yassine_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will probably work, but I'm not 100% sure.
<Liono_>  is there  a way that in a user login say 'user1' who is not root or admin. a script is run by a sudoer /admin on boot (so he cant stop it) ?
<Liono_> Dr_willis ^
<p-f> Can anyone tell me what fonts are used in the browser on the left in this screenshot please? http://awesome.naquadah.org/screenshots/2.png (the same question applies for the browser's statusbar)
<Dr_willis> things ran on BOOT get ran from rc.local
<yassine_> SlimeyPete: i wanted to be sure, it's : sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop..... thks
<Dr_willis> or other ways.. how do you expect a user to run somthing. befor the user logs in? :) ya could use su in rc.local to runs omthing as a different user i guess.. dependiong onwhat you are running
<Dr_willis> It might be best to tell us what you are trying to run.
<blizzzek> gn8
<ld> scjp_: i'm available now.
<ld> scjp_: where were we? did you reinstall oracle-xe package?
<Liono_> Dr_willis ok
<adrock358> Hey guys
<adrock358> got a question-ola here
<adrock358> after I update my system my video card gets screwy, and I can't boot up.  I see all lines of colors and stuff. the only way to fix it is if i unplug my computer to reset the ide settings.
<adrock358> Anybody have any suggestions?  I am a complete noob.
<Dr_willis> ide settings? How the heck are you resetting ide settings?
<Dr_willis> How did you install the video card drivers in the first place? what is the video card?
<adrock358> well, i don't know what it is.  it says something about ide settings
<Dr_willis> IDE is the hard drive - nothingtodo with the video.
<adrock358> i didn't install the video card.  just installed ubuntu from live cd
<scjp_> ld, yes i did
<Dr_willis> after installing - one of the first things todo is install the proper video card drivers for your video card.
<ld> scjp_: i'm downloading oracle-xe now, and i'll try to install and run it
<scjp_> ld, but there is no "/etc/init.d/oracle-xe" file
<adrock358> hmmm.  cool.  didn't know that.
<Dr_willis> same thing i do in windows. :) heh heh..
<adrock358> is there a way to find out the name of my card?
<ld> scjp_: the package gets 4 mins to download
<adrock358> yeah.  i do it in windows too.
<scjp_> ld, which  i needed it to configure oracle-xe
<Dr_willis> its your machine.. look in the docs? inside the case?  what drivers do you install in windows?
<scjp_> ld, i hope you will be able to configure the oracle-xe and then send me the missing files i dont have
<ld> scjp_: what os are you using?
<scjp_> ld, i am using ubuntu, kubuntu both
<ld> scjp_: what version?
<scjp_> ld, i dont know about the version of kubuntu but ubuntu gutsy 7.10 wait let me check the version of kubuntu
<adrock358> here's my driver Dr_willis Video:Intel 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller Driver
<Dr_willis> I know very little about the intel video cards. Not sure what if anything needs tobe installed for them
<Dr_willis> !inetl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inetl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scjp_> ld, kubuntu version 7.10 gutsy
<Dr_willis> I do know thers some issues with some intel chipsets - on occasion.
<adrock358> hmm this si crazy.  got to hit google.  i'll be right back
<Dr_willis> I would say check theubuntu/kubuntu forums for that exact video card/chipset
<adrock358> k thanks
<Liono_>  how to log all the "screen unlocking events"  for ever. and continuous even resumable after shutdowns ?
<adrock358> dr_willis.  what's the chipset?
<Dr_willis> 82845G/
<Dr_willis> in your case
<adrock358> nice
<ld> scjp_: package downloaded. installing it..
<ld> scjp_: i have not enough swap space and i need to add some
<scjp_> ld, http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/install/xe-on-kubuntu.html <----
<ld> scjp_: i did 'dpkg -i oracle-xe_10.2.0.1-1.0_i386.deb' and installation went ok
<ld> scjp_: there was problem about libaio but i quickly solved by by 'apt-get install libaio'
<scjp_> ld, alrite but did you configure it
<ld> scjp_: yes, no problems
<scjp_> ld, alrite can you access the web-interface of it
<ld> scjp_: if it is possible we could change to private channel and you could paste every output of installation progress...
<scjp_> okie
<scjp_> ld, send me a private message
<ld> i am not registered user, maybe my message was forbidden
<scjp_> okie why not register it with the one command
<scjp_> ld, or you can chat with me on messenger
<ld666> scjp_: i'm now registered as user ld666 :)
 * Liono_ sees no one knows his problems in 11 channels and 4 networks 2500 users !
<Dr_willis> gee Liono_  i dident even see you state a problem here lately.
<Liono_> Dr_willis ok. here goes
<selckin> you need cron and 10min of bash scripting
<Liono_>  how to log all the "screen unlocking events"  for ever. and continuous even resumable after shutdowns ?
<Liono_> Dr_willis ^
<Dr_willis> are they being logged now somewhere?
<foibles> is there some sort of codec you need to play high definition properly?
<foibles> the video files i have keep coming out rendered wrong
<foibles> or not at all
<foibles> even with vlc player
<Dr_willis> You are refering to the screen saver locking? or a lptop screen power saving?
<Dr_willis> foibles,  just whatever codec the file is in.
<Liono_> Dr_willis ctrl + alt + L        screen lock. similer to screen saver
<Dr_willis> foibles,  there was some issues/bug  i recall with some nvidia cards/video playback
<Dr_willis> Liono_,  ive never noticed any of that stuff getting logged anywere. Its possible that gnome or kde may have some event handler for it. But ive never seen it mentioned.
<Liono_> see.
<Dr_willis> The #kde guys may have info on it.
<Liono_> nop
<Liono_> 2500 dont
<Dr_willis> I dont even know why you would want to  log when the screensaver kicks in. :)
<Artimus> I'm having troubles, I'm unable to change my resolution, I'm stuck at 1024x768.  I can't switch to 800x600 in KDE or with xrandr.  Anyone have any idea?
<Dr_willis> guess you could poll the processes every 20 sec or so and see if the screen locker is running.. and make a note somewhere in a file.
<Dr_willis> !fixres | Artimus
<ubotu> Artimus: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<biovore> Artimus: probably xorg setup wrong.. see if 800x600 is set as a resolution
<Dr_willis> Its possible your Monitor is not set right. also.
<Artimus> biovore: Modes           "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<Artimus> Dr_willis: It's set to the same values I've been using for 4 years
<Artimus> I blame the nvidia driver for this...
<Dr_willis> Artimus,  possibially true. :)
<biovore> possibly.. nvidia does like to do weird stuff..
<Artimus> I can force a resolution change with nvidia-settings...
<Dr_willis> I normally just set 1 res. and leave it at that.
<biovore> they broke alot of stuff with geforce 8 series on linux
<Artimus> Dr_willis: Tell that to my games.
<Dr_willis> to use the xrandr thing - dosent one have to enable the proper xrand feature in the xorg.conf also.
<Dr_willis> I run all my games at my lcd's native res.  so sue me. :)
<Dr_willis> But i rarely game under linux.
<Dr_willis> i wonder if the alt-ctrl-Numpad + and - will work to change your res.
<the_darkside_986> hi everyone. does anyone have information on changing the height of the top desktop menu bar (which is not shown by default)
<scjp_> ld666, ????
<Artimus> Dr_willis: Nope.  That uses xrandr, I believe.
<Dr_willis> Artimus,  i think that was a feature way way befor xrandr was around.. but who knows what xorg changed. :)
<cpk1> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Artimus> This might be it...  Option "UseEdidFreqs" "false".  I had a different value set, it might have been wrong...
<Jahromeo> I need help my adept keeps performing illegal operation type things and closing down
<Artimus> (I had "UseEDID" "false", not sure if that does anything.  Worth a try)
<ld666> scjp_: i think private messaging does not work here, because i'm not registered member
<scjp_> ld666, okie  do you have msn id ?
<ld666> scjp_: i just became registered a few minutes ago and i have no idea why it does not work
<ld666> scjp_: no i dont
<Dr_willis> UseEdid i think tries to grab the proper 'modes' information from your monitor.  - its possible the moniotr is not reporting the right info. thus X wont let you go to a mode it dont  think the moniot can handle.
<Artimus> Nope, looks like UseEDID alone should have taken care of it.
<Artimus> Dr_willis: UseEDID "False" disables any EDID features...  I've already got that one, so that's not it.
<scjp_> ld666, how about that give that command /msg nickserv identify <yourpassword>
<ld666> scjp_: i did that
<Jahromeo> my adept keeps closing down due to errors - can anyone help me reinstall it?
<cpk1>  using the stock feisty kernel and cant seem to get madwifi to work, tried using restricted modules and compiling madwifi from trunk svn but still cant insert ath_pci... any idea why?
<scjp_> ld666, did you have any messenger id you use ?
<scjp_> ld666, skype ?
<Stratman4300> what's the command to restart kicker???
<ld666> scjp_: now i'm in intermediate environment, best option is irc
<ubuntu_> test
<ubuntu_> does anyone happen to know why when I boot from the cd it doesnt let me log in as root
<Dr_willis> the live cd has no root user password.
<Dr_willis> you can just 'sudo -i' i think to get a root shell
<ubuntu_> is there a way to load my desktop preferences
<scjp_> ld666, okie so if you paste the oracle-xe file contents to pastebin , i want to run the oracle-xe file to check otherwise i am out of the options
<ld666> scjp_: let's try it
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  load them from a installed system to the live cd? Hmm.. Guess ya could copy stuff from  /whevermounted/home/user name to /home/username
<maybeway36> recursively
<Artimus> Well, without restarting X, resolution switching is working again.  Sure, why not...
<Stratman4300> !kicker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kicker - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scjp_> ld666, okie
<Dr_willis> Magic :)
<Artimus> Dr_willis: I added a few lines to xorg.  xrandr might have picked up on that.  Or magic.
<ubuntu_> i booted frpm the cd.  I am just trying to log in as my root acct on the hd
<ld666> scjp_: http://pastebin.com/m59f59e8a
<Dr_willis> Eleven Tux Magic.
<ubuntu_> i know if you let it close kicker its a pain to get your desktop back\
<Artimus> Alt+F2 kicker Enter
<ubuntu_> i dont think u need sudo at all if u boot from the cd
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  you can 'chroot' over to the hd's system with the proper use of the chroot command..  depends on what you are trying to do as to whats best.
<ubuntu_> just log in really
<ubuntu_> _maybe_ work on vega strike development
<the_darkside_986> afaik, everything admin must be done with "sudo" on the live cd. like grub and mounting. i know this from experience :|
<scjp_> ld666, command not found same error message even the damn file oracle-xe exists
<ld666> scjp_: try to figure out which command was not found
<scjp_> ld666, oracle-xe command
<oem> hello
<oem> need to connect to my openssh-server
<ld666> scjp_:  maybe you forgot to 'chmod +x /etc/init.d/oracle-xe'
<scjp_> ld666, same thing
<scjp_> ld666, just wana cry
<scjp_> ld666, should i change the port number or leave it as default 8080
<Liono_>  how to log all the "screen unlocking events"  for ever. and continuous even resumable after shutdowns ?
<ld666> if you created /etc/init.d/oracle-xe file properly and you made it executable, there should be no error like 'oracle-xe command not found'
<scjp_> ld666, should i change the port number or leave it as default 8080
<ld666> scjp_: if there is no other software binding to that port, there should be no reson to change it
<the_darkside_986> i can't find the local config file for the KDE top-menu-bar... i want to put a Kubuntu icon in it and resize it to half size. by default it is too large and looks out of place. any ideas?
<Dr_willis> the #kde guys may know.
<scjp_> ld666, now got loads of errors
<the_darkside_986> oh ok
<ld666> scjp_: you can check if any software is using port 8080 by commands: 'fuser -n tcp 8080' or 'netstat -nls | grep 8080'
<ld666> scjp_: tell me exactly the error messages
<scjp_> ld666, http://rifers.org/paste/show/6695
<ubuntu_> apt-get update is not considered _admin_ ?
<ubuntu_> cant run apt-get install even with sudo
<Dr_willis> Installing stuff to when booting off the live cd - with the apt-get stuff.. is not doable i think.
<ld666> scjp_: if the default /usr/lib/oracle/xe/app/oracle/product/10.2.0/server/network/admin/listener.ora file could not be created during installation, there would be a message about it
<Dr_willis> If you chroot to the installed system. you can then install stuff
<ld666> scjp_: please try to pass log from installing the oracle-xe package
<scjp_> ld666, okie there is no file created at the name of listener.ora at that directory
<scjp_> ld666, if you have a look on your installation directory you should have listener.ora file, if you can pass me that one, i will just make one
<ld666> scjp_: that should not be the case here. either oracle gets installed and creates listener.ora, or it had fatal error during installation...
<scjp_> ld666, okie let me pass you the log fie
<ubuntu_> did i say thanks
<ubuntu_> thanks
<scjp_> ld666, how should i find the log file, r we looking for the listener.log file
<scjp_> ld666, ?
<ubuntu_> is there a way to run vega strike on the dinosaur that is my athlon k7t?
<ld666> scjp_: there should be some output of 'dpkg -i oracle-xe_10.2.0.1-1.0_i386.deb'
<adrock358> Dr_willis.  i'm back.  i have a question about my video driver.  I went to the ubuntu page to look at how to install my video driver.  However, there are two different options, and I am unsure which to pick.  if you coould help me out I would be in your debt forever.  the link it here, in case you wanted to look at it.  thanks.  I'm under Intel.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56285/
<ld666> scjp_: that is not ordinary...
<scjp_> ld666, okie there is just only one log file called listener.log in the log folder
<Dr_willis> adrock358,  what was yiour chipset anyway?
<ld666> scjp_: i think private chat started working from now... it will be much easier if we could paste some lines instantenously...
<ld666> scjp_: let me know if you received my msg on prv
<adrock358> 82845G
<Dr_willis> none of that info really seems to apply.
<adrock358> darn
<Dr_willis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=553741 mentio  Check for video memory setting in the BIOS. Set it at 8192 KB.
<Dr_willis> !info i915
<ubotu> Package i915 does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_willis> !find i915
<ubotu> Package/file i915 does not exist in gutsy
<Israphel> !find gedit
<ubotu> Found: gedit-plugins, moaggedit, gedit, gedit-common, gedit-dev
<Dr_willis> Hmm..
<Israphel> what are you looking for
<Liono_> how to change system log behaviour. to include things or details. verbose.  etc?
<Dr_willis> info on 82845G  intel video under gutys
<adrock358> dr_willis  yeah.  I guess i'll try to reset the video memory setting and see what that does.  i'll be back.
<kyled185> I'm curious, how would I go about finding out why my laptop runs so d*** hot sometimes?
<Dr_willis> Beause you are a leet haxor? :)
<kyled185> Dr_willis: ?
<Dr_willis> hmmm?
<kyled185> *confused*
<kyled185> Dr_willis: were you talking to me?
<Dr_willis> its possible your cpu isent throttling down.  kyled185
<Dr_willis> theres some extra power saving tools/packages you couldisntall. or test out the powertop  tool and its suggestions.
<Dr_willis> !powertop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powertop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kyled185> Dr_willis: well, the nvidia proprietary driver is retarded and causes glitches/hangs when it speeds down/up so the current workaround is to disable that
<kyled185> Dr_willis: would that make heat billow up from underneath my laptop's keyboard and make my fingers sweat?
<Dr_willis> Yep. Video card and cpu run so hot these days. without the right drivers they  get real warm.
<kyled185> meh, nvidia might have easier drivers to install, but they are just crap when it comes down to it
<Jahromeo> what would string be to get skype from konsole - sudo apt-get install skype?"
<Jahromeo> what would string be to get skype from konsole - sudo apt-get install skype
<Dr_willis> !info skype
<ubotu> Package skype does not exist in gutsy
<Jahromeo> its in medibuntu
<Jahromeo> which ive added
<Dr_willis> do an apt-cache search skype then.
<Jahromeo> i cant use adept tho as its unstable as hell and perma crashes
<Dr_willis> and see what it shows.
<Dr_willis> install/use synaptic if you want
<kyled185> personally I think adept is a little better
<kyled185> er
<kyled185> synaptic
<kyled185>  /drunk
<Jahromeo> jerome@AbadonwareLinux:~$ sudo apt-get install skype-common
<Jahromeo> Reading package lists... Done
<Jahromeo> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Jahromeo> whats up with that
<Dr_willis> i find adept bordering on the usless. :)
<Jahromeo> it comes up under my apt-get search
<Dr_willis> sounds bad...
<eddy> HI again...
<Jahromeo> do adept/synaptic do the same thing
<Jahromeo> just diff ways of doing it?
<Jahromeo> had synaptic in pclinux
<Dr_willis> they are all front ends to the apt-get tools
<Jahromeo> k
<biovore> there graphical front ends to the CLI apt-get command
<Israphel> they do the same
<eddy> someone know about a anjuta anjuta tutorial
<Israphel> with different colour
<Dr_willis> if apt-get is core dumping.. thats bad..
<eddy> in spanish preferably
<Israphel> en gallego, a ver si encuentro
<eddy> spanish avaliable
<Jahromeo> jerome@AbadonwareLinux:~$ sudo apt-get install skype-common
<Jahromeo> Reading package lists... Done
<Jahromeo> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<biovore> probably a hardware problem
<Jahromeo> jerome@AbadonwareLinux:~$ sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Jahromeo> Reading package lists... Done
<Jahromeo> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Jahromeo> what the hell is up with that
<Dr_willis> or a nasty currupted data file for the apt settings
<biovore> could be a corrupted file somewhere
<Jahromeo> my adept etc is broken
<Jahromeo> my adept auto crashes when opened
<biovore> or hardware failure
<Israphel> tutorial http://barrapunto.com/articles/07/09/02/2256235.shtml
<Jahromeo> i had no issues in pclinux
<Dr_willis> Jahromeo,  yes.. we get  it.. :)  somthingis broke with your apt system.
<Israphel> eddy http://barrapunto.com/articles/07/09/02/2256235.shtml
<Jahromeo> anyone care to help me fix it? this is a bloody fresh install
<Jahromeo> only installed it today and i havnt even used adept yet
<Dr_willis> for a start you may want to  boot the live cd. and fsck the filesystem.
<Dr_willis> its possible theres some disk issue.
<biovore> Jahromeo: dmesg have any weirdness in it about your harddisk..
<kyled185> or run memtest86
<Dr_willis> yea - check dmesg output also.
<Jahromeo> you guys are missing the point - this partition just worked 100% with kde pclinux
<Jahromeo> 100%
<Jahromeo> and its just been formatted again
<biovore> that dosn't mean squat torwards what might be wrong
<Dr_willis> Jahromeo,  so what do you want us to do then? It used to work.. your logic implies that its still working....
<Jahromeo> problem with my kbuntu install came when it was mirroring repos it got stuck forever then fsckd up sources list
<Dr_willis> yep. Possible the adept packages/settings got messed up.
<ign0ramus> hello all.  could someone please look at this error message and perhaps give me some insight as to what's going wrong? --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56287/
<Jahromeo> no way to just fix adept from konsole?
<Dr_willis> try an 'apt-get --version' command ? :) see if tha works
<Dr_willis> adept is a front end to the apt-get commands.
<Jahromeo> apt 0.7.6ubuntu14 for i386 compiled on Oct 15 2007 20:39:10
<Dr_willis> if those are crashing - adept aint going tobe working either.
<Dr_willis> at leat it dident crash. :)
<Dr_willis> try a 'sudo apt-get update'  ? see if that crashes
<maltron> Hi all.  Can anyone help me get sound working on my gutsy 64 bit system?  I have a Soundblaster live card (I've tried several others as well) and so far as I can tell the sound system is up and running, but I get no output
<biovore> lappy% md5sum /usr/bin/apt-get
<biovore> 831133ffe61cd4f97d02fbe61c3f20ec  /usr/bin/apt-get  -- x86
<biovore> SB Live should work..
<biovore> use alsamixer from the command line..
<biovore> the sound setup is kinda funky in my opinion
<Jahromeo> Segmentation fault (core dumped) - apt get keeps throwing that out
<maltron> biovore: funky in a good way?
<Israphel> we are two
<kyled185> maltron: I used to have a soundblaster card and everytime I installed a new linux distro it would default to be muted
<Israphel> i don't think so
<biovore> maltron: funky in a bad way..
<biovore> maltron: all the sound drivers all homebrew affairs
<maltron> i see...
<biovore> maltron: some cards work well others don't
<Dr_willis> Jahromeo,  i would sya ask in #ubuntu , someone in there may be better at trouble shooting apt problems.
<Jahromeo> thanks
<biovore> Jahromeo: what the md5 check sum on /usr/bin/apt-get?
<maltron> biovore, kyled185: yeah, I've swapped cards a few times. NOrmally they just work though.  On this machine I used to get sound, but now nothing... bit confused.
<biovore> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dr_willis> if youve swapped out sound cards. You may need to reconfogiure alsa to see/use the new card
<oloughlin75> alsaconf might help whoever is having sound issues
<adrock358> Dr_willis.  I'm back.  did you mean the video buffer?  the options are 1 and 8.
<maltron> Dr_willis: as in "sudo apt-get reconfigure alsa"?
<Dr_willis> adrock358,  no idea. im just repeating what ive seen on the forums/threads. a lot of them are out of date.
<adrock358> thanks
<Dr_willis> maltron,  that may be needed
<adrock358> i'll check it out
<Dr_willis> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<oloughlin75> maltron: run sudo alsaconf from the konsole, too
<oloughlin75> itll search for hardware and aply the driver
<maltron> ok, looks like I need to install some stuff... hang on...
<BluesKaj> maltron, let's see if your soundcard is seen first of all: cat /proc/asound/cards
<maltron> maltron@keats:~$ cat /proc/asound/cards
<maltron>  0 [V8237          ]: VIA8237 - VIA 8237
<maltron>                       VIA 8237 with AD1980 at 0x1000, irq 22
<maltron>  1 [Live           ]: EMU10K1 - SBLive! Value [CT4832]
<maltron>                       SBLive! Value [CT4832] (rev.8, serial:0x80271102) at 0xb800, irq 18
<maltron> seems to be there
<maltron> and recognised
<BluesKaj> lspci | grep audio ..to find the name
<eddy> THANKS
<maltron> 00:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 08)
<BluesKaj> maltron, asoundconf set-default-card "EMU10k1"
<Jahromeo> biovre how do i check the md5checksum?
<maltron> okay, so far no joy
<BluesKaj> maltron, have done sound system setup in system settings /hardware
<BluesKaj> ?
<biovore> Jahromeo: md5sum /usr/bin/apt-get
<maltron> BluesKaj: where exaclty do you mean?  Which menu?
<maltron> BluesKaj
<maltron> i think I found the menu
<Jahromeo> biovore htink unbutu channel solved my issue
<Jahromeo>  pkgcache.bin  srcpkgcache.bin
<Jahromeo> deleted those
<BluesKaj> maltron,k-menu/system settings/sound system/enable sound system,then choose hardware tab/select the audio device/Advanced Linux Sound Architecture,click apply
<maltron> BluesKaj: it's repeatedly restarting the sound system.  Gets to 90% then starts back at 5% and works upwards again
<maltron> BluesKaj: it's in a loop
<BluesKaj> ok, then just exit
<maltron> oh hang on
<maltron> it just worked then
<maltron> maybe because some software was installing
<maltron> ok
<maltron> now to test the sound
<maltron> BluesKaj: okay, still nothing
<maltron> alsaplayer gives me this message:
<maltron> snd_pcm_open: No such device (default)
<maltron> Failed to initialize plugin!
<maltron> "/usr/lib/alsaplayer/output/libalsa_out.so failed to load"
<maltron> NOTE: THIS IS THE NULL PLUGIN.      YOU WILL NOT HEAR SOUND!!
<BluesKaj> maltron, whew , never seen a message like that before
<maltron> BluesKaj: and that was just the tail!
<oloughlin75> reinstall from source?
<BluesKaj> in the terminal type alsamixer
<maltron> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<BluesKaj> maltron, go on the internet and search for a linux driver for you soundblaster card
<maltron> BluesKaj: well the modules seem to be loaded
<BluesKaj> that's all I can suggest for now ...unless someone else has some ideas, cuz it looks like the driver isn't installed
<maltron> BluesKaj: from lspci: snd_pcm                94344  5 snd_emu10k1,snd_via82xx,snd_via82xx_modem,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss
<maltron> emu10k1 is my card!
<BluesKaj> yes and the driver looks like it' isn't installed
<maltron> well it comes up in lsmod... I thought that meant it was installed?  I'll check the internet anyway, but as far as I can tell the kernel modules are installed
<BluesKaj> if alsa doesn't see the driver , that no such device message usually comes up
<oloughlin75> maltron: did you try doing alsaconf in terminal?
<maltron> oloughlin75: you mean asoundconf
<maltron> ?
<oloughlin75> no, alsaconf
<BluesKaj> alsaconf ?
<oloughlin75> sudo alsaconf
<maltron> -bash: alsaconf: command not found
<oloughlin75> hmm, must be new to alsa 1.0.15/16?
<maltron> I tried looking for it but couldn't find it in the repositories
<maltron>  I thought you must mean asoundconf
<oloughlin75> ALSA CONFIGURATOR, it scans your hardware and looks for and isntalls the right driver
<maltron> what package is it in?
<oloughlin75> maltron: im guessing alsa-utils
<maltron> already installed, no such command
<oloughlin75> must be from the newer version of alsa
<maltron> oloughlin75: seems to have been removed from gutsy
<oloughlin75> maltron: yes, i am reading the thread about it
<Jahromeo> removed adept for synaptic
<Jahromeo> so much less buggy
<Jahromeo> and crash free
<oloughlin75> maltron: Did you try reinstall alsa-driver alsa-lib and alsa-utils?
<maltron> no, i'll give that a shot
<maltron> I'm chekcing out a web page on sound in ubuntu that might help
<maltron> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<oloughlin75> maltron: to reinstall,right click and mark them as reinstall in adept
<oloughlin75> alsa-driver alsa-lib and alsa-utils
<maltron> I''LL do it through apt-get
<oloughlin75> k
<maltron> or not, because alsa-lib isn't a package...
<oloughlin75> its called something different in the repos, sorry
<oloughlin75> alsa-base is one
<oloughlin75> alsa-utils
<oloughlin75> is the other
<maltron> what about libasound etc?
<maltron> libasound2
<oloughlin75> i dont know
<oloughlin75> you should only need to reinstal alsa-base and alsa-utils
<maltron> ok I've selected them anyway
<maltron> won't hurt
<oloughlin75> lol
<oloughlin75> alsa is a pain
<maltron> yeah... although it's never been this painful before!
<maltron> no, I lie - it was when it still had to be compiled from source and wasn't part of the kernel
<maltron> ok
<maltron> I've reinstalled them
<maltron> oloughlin75: still no sound
<oloughlin75> try restarting
<oloughlin75> so everything gets loaded fresh
<maltron> ok
<oloughlin75> maltron: have you ever had sound with your sound card?
<maltron> oloughlin75: with a previous card, yes, but this one was given to me by a friend, because I thought the old one must have been busted
<maltron> I also have onboard sound which doesn't work
<oloughlin75> whats the new card?
<maltron> 00:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 08
<BluesKaj> SB cards are pretty std ...don't see why alsa doesn't see it
<maltron> BluesKaj: could it be because the cards are conflicting?
<maltron> The machine came with a different sound card which seemed to work for a while
<juan_> alguien habla español??
<oloughlin75> !es | juan
<ubotu> juan: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<maltron> I think at the time I had problems with my headphones, so I thought it was the card and replaced it
<maltron> headphones were dodgy, so I solved that problem, but the sound hasn't really worked since
<BluesKaj> maltron, 2 sound cards ?
<maltron> 1 onboard, 1 pci
<maltron> then I swapped the pci one for a different one, then I swapped it again for the SB
<BluesKaj> oh geez , whay didn't you say so ? BIOS has to be reset in Peripherals to disable one card , you make the choice
<tj__> how would i switch compiz on and off i can't find the option
<maltron> BluesKaj: Sorry mate, I thought I did!
<maltron> BluesKaj: thing is it came with two cards and worked when I first got it... okay, so reboot, go into bios and disable the onboard sound?  I do remember trying that a while back and couldn't find anything in the bios, but I'll give it another go
<maltron> back in a minute
<oloughlin75> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<BluesKaj> maltron, can you do that , open the BIOS and disable the onboard (most Likely)
<maltron> will do
<maltron> back in a couple of minutes
<maltron> rebooting....
<tj__> i have it installed i just want to switch it off when i go to play a game
<BluesKaj> maltron," peripherals " in the BIOS
<tj__> and does anyone know where the mic settings are
<BluesKaj> alsamixer , then kmix
<tj__> just type in cli?
<BluesKaj> alsamixer yes
<BluesKaj> kmix is the little speaker icon in the panel
<tj__> ok alsamixer is up what do i do
<BluesKaj> unmute any ctrls with the M key , then use the uo arrow key to increase the volume to 71 or so
<BluesKaj> up arrow
<BluesKaj> unmute = 00\
<maltron> BluesKaj: sorry, was rebooting
<maltron> I disabled onboard sound
<BluesKaj> maltron, did you find the peripherals ?
<BluesKaj> good
<maltron> no, just onboard sound, and I disabled it
<maltron> it was in the "onboard devices" menu
<maltron> ok
<BluesKaj> now run cat /proc/asound/cards
<maltron> still getting two sound cards
<BluesKaj> gawd
<maltron> lemme try again
<maltron> I'll be back in a couple of minutes.  Rebooting again!
<oloughlin75> maltron: it might be easiest to just compile from source
<maltron> hmm, not keen on that route.  Alsa and source code is painful!  Plus, I know it worked once upon a time, so I'd like to fix it.  I'm sure it can be done...
<tj__> ok my mic works but  not in teamspeak and i hear a echo of everything
<Liono_> wine.. and virtualisation? any other method used to play non native linux games?
<tj__> even typeing its kinda cool
<tj__> cedega
<tj__> liono- cedega
<hydrogen> cedega is wine
<hydrogen> pretty much
<tj__> yeah true but its tweaked to run games better u can get it free off thepiratebay.org
<oloughlin75> !piracy
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<tj__> they ripped off wine and used their code iots not piracy
<BluesKaj> oloughlin75, you should direct the post to tj__
<maltron> oloughlin75, BluesKaj: okay, I have sound.
<maltron> oloughlin75, BluesKaj: strangely alsaplayer doesn't work still
<maltron> same error message as before
<maltron> but mplayer works
<Dr_willis> cedega is legal.. thepiratebay - is questionable.. :)
<tj__> got my mic working thanks and no echo
<BluesKaj> alsaplayer is iffy , stick with amarok
<maltron> BluesKaj: yeah, cool.  Just thought it should work with alsa!
<tj__> thanks good doctor
<adrock358> Dr_willis.  The solution was to install start-up manager, and fix my screen resolution.
<oloughlin75> maltron: sound isnt enough for you?! :D
<BluesKaj> maltron, alsa is still being used with amarok
<Daisuke_Ido> and getting cedega from the pirate bay is not legal.
<adrock358> Does anyone know what the best streaming media prog is?
<Daisuke_Ido> and supporting cedega is not right.
<maltron> BluesKaj: yeah, amarok works.  I mean I guess that I thought alsaplayer would have been the ideal tool to test alsa, but I guess not!
<maltron>  BluesKaj, oloughlin: thanks heaps guys, I really appreciate it
<oloughlin75> maltron: just dont break it!
<maltron> hehehe
<maltron> no worries
<maltron> I'll keep that in mind!
<BluesKaj> yeah maltron , very few ppl use the alsaplayer
<BluesKaj> well folks , it's off to the sack time
<oloughlin75> what -is- alsaplayer?
<maltron> good night
<BluesKaj> nite  all
<oloughlin75> night
<maltron> oloughlin75: alsaplayer is a redundant program which clearly nobody should ever use because it doesn't actually work!
<oloughlin75> alrighty -- i dont think i have it on my system anyway
<maltron> i installed it I think just a few minutes ago, as I thought, given that it's an alsa program, that it would be useful
<maltron> actually it isn't!
<adrock358> streaming media players anyone?  i installed vlc, but it won't play from this one site.  I'll have to look into that.
<oloughlin75> adrock358: try the mplayer mozilla plugin
<oloughlin75> !find mplayer mozzila
<ubotu> Found: kmplayer-base, kmplayer-konq-plugins, kmplayer, kmplayer-doc, python-templayer (and 12 others)
<WhereAmI_> 1TB sata 16MB cache hard drive 230$ at best buy
<oloughlin75> !find mplayer mozilla
<oloughlin75> WhereAmI_:  werent they like $500 a few months ago?
<WhereAmI_> kinda
<WhereAmI_> 320$ still on the official site
<WhereAmI_> gotta love technology
<WhereAmI_> but this is the cheapest one I've seen recently
<tj__> how do i switch desktop manager from compiz
<oloughlin75> tj__:  in termal type sudo metacity --replace &
<oloughlin75> tj__:  if that doesnt work it should be kwin --replace
<Jahromeo> hey guys what is compiz-fusion install called in kubuntu? is it kde-compiz?
<oloughlin75> Jahromeo: you need more than that
<oloughlin75> you need to gett all these commands:
<oloughlin75> sudo apt-get install compiz-kde compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<oloughlin75> compizconfig-settings-manager emerald librsvg2-common
<Jahromeo> letting synaptic handle that for now
<oloughlin75> alright -- compiz-kde :)
<Jahromeo> thanks
<Jahromeo> ummm how can i check what nvidiai drivers 7.10 install by default?
<Jahromeo> is their a konsole command to see what video drives im running?
<oloughlin75> the xorg.conf file will tell you
<oloughlin75> kate /etc.X11.xorg.conf
<oloughlin75> do NOT sudo it
<Jahromeo> ./etc/x11/xorg.conf?
<Jahromeo> right?
<oloughlin75> Jahromeo: yes
<oloughlin75> no . in the begining
<htth> Can anyone here help me compile a modem driver?
<Jahromeo> its empty apparently oloughin
<oloughlin75> Jahromeo:
<oloughlin75> hit alt+f2
<oloughlin75> and type in
<oloughlin75> kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<oloughlin75> the driver is under the device section
<oloughlin75> Driver		"nvidia" or "nv"
<Jahromeo> it says nv
<Jahromeo> i want to know what version
<oloughlin75> oh, im not sure how to tel which version specifically
<biovore> nv is the opensource driver.. nvidia is the closed source one from nvidia
<Jahromeo> isnt there a driver version like pclinux has 100.xx and 169.xx
<Jahromeo> etc
<biovore> yes
<biovore> its in nvidia-settings
<biovore> I think its also shows up in dmesg
<biovore> the nvidia driver from the repos I think is 169.xxx
<Jahromeo> where do i find nvidia settings?
<biovore> open a shell
<biovore> type nvidia-settings
<biovore> not everything is in the gui
<Dr_willis> There is a gui program :) its just not in the menus
<Jahromeo> why is compiz not on a menu
<Dr_willis> nvid<tab>
<Dr_willis> ccsm is the compiz settings tool. Its not installed by default
<Dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Dr_willis> There is aso an optinal system-tray icon tool that lets you start/stop/tweak compiz
<Jahromeo> though that compiz-kde or kde-compiz whatever it is woulda installed the manager
<Jahromeo> stupid it doesnt
<Jahromeo> but thanks for help
<Dr_willis> compiz is not considerd part of the kde stuff..
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<biovore> compviz and kde don't mix all that well
<Dr_willis> gives  the info on getting it going.
<oloughlin75> biovore: they work alright
<Dr_willis> kde4 is not going to play nicely with compiz either. :)
<Dr_willis> of course - some wouls say that compiz has been pushed out of the nest befor it was ready for primetime
 * Dr_willis mixxes his metaphores.
<Dr_willis> Jahromeo,  ccsm is not installed by default by ubuntu either. Its considerd a bit too complex
<Dr_willis> i think there is a cleaned up ccsm in the works.
<Jahromeo> weird pclinux u just dl compiz and its there
<Dr_willis> go use pclinux then
<Dr_willis> They are not related to ubuntu./kuubntu - so they can do whatever they want. :)
<Jahromeo> heh i just came back from it - repos updates are too slow
<biovore> install ubuntu (gnome).. there by default
<Jahromeo> infequent
<oloughlin75> Jahromeo:  pclinux is meant to be very very user friendly
<Jahromeo> and its based on dying mandiva stuff
<Jahromeo> thats no longer being updated
<Jahromeo> so no thanks :P
<Dr_willis> How much do you want to throw on a user.. and how much space do you have.. and what do you want to be the 'officiaally supported' bits.. is the big limitations
<Jahromeo> if i already have a version of something will apt-get prompt for overwrite?
<oloughlin75> is there an enlightenment installer for buntu?
<oloughlin75> Jahromeo: it wont install it
<Jahromeo> thanks
<oloughlin75> Jahromeo: itll just say up to day
<oloughlin75> date
<Dr_willis> There is enlightment for ubuntu, and theres the enligutment desktop spinoffs called 'gOS' and 'gebuntu' as well
<Jahromeo> k trying compiz on here to see if its any diff
<oloughlin75> i installed gOS earlier and is pissed me off
<oloughlin75> i liked the desktop though :/
<Dr_willis> gOS is lacking in ways - as is gebuntu
<Dr_willis> i dident even find the  desktop that much of an impreoivemnt
<oloughlin75> i liked how it mixed fluxbox and gnome features
<Jahromeo> is there a wkthru for apt-get e.g. how to look for things in the cache i keep forgetting commands
<oloughlin75> Jahromeo: man apt-get
<asdfasd> i'm buying a video card--is nvidia still better for linux?
<Jahromeo> oooo man gives a manual of a command?
<Jahromeo> more supported than ati yeah
<Jahromeo> and officially supported better
<oloughlin75> Jahromeo: man is quite useful :)
<biovore> yeah.. nvidia is the best.. followed by intel.. then ati
<asdfasd> thanks, guys
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. fluxbox? it was using Enlightment  as far as i saw oloughlin75
<oloughlin75> Dr_willis: no i mean enlightment had features of flux and gnome
<Dr_willis> oloughlin75,  except that enlightment was around way way befor those 2 :)
<Dr_willis> enlightment has an intereesting history.
<oloughlin75> did it have the click for menu befor flux/blackbox?
<oloughlin75> it would be nice to have the mac os x like bar with the effects that gos had
<Dr_willis> enlightment has  gone through so many  reinventions its scary
<oloughlin75> its on r17 i think now
<Dr_willis> its the always-a-work-inprogress-windowmanager-thatgres-into-a-desktop
<oloughlin75> is it installable? like enlightenment-desktop or something?
<oloughlin75> lol
<Dr_willis> Not noticed. parts are int he repos. but no -desktop package
<Dr_willis> You can set up the gos/gebuntu repos and isntall their stuff under ubuntu
<oloughlin75> i could figure out how to install anything iin gos :/
<oloughlin75> always missing -something-
<Dr_willis> use the package manager same as ubuntu :)
<oloughlin75> ya but alsa in the repos is old and doesnt support my card
<Dr_willis> alsa is always old. :)
<oloughlin75> so i compile from source -- which i couldnt in gos
<oloughlin75> didnt have kernal source
<Dr_willis> never noticed.. they are using ubuntu as the core. so you should of been able to.
<oloughlin75> tried getting it and it kept failing
<Dr_willis> i went the other way and installed ubuntu first.. then gebuntu/gos
<biovore> gos has all that stuff.. it the ubuntu base + enligtenment.. uses the same repos I think..
<oloughlin75> how do i get the enlightenment part?
<Dr_willis> !find enlightment
<ubotu> Package/file enlightment does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_willis> it was int he repos.. if i spel it right.
<Dr_willis> gos/gebuntu uses a teweaked version
<Dr_willis> http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2007/12/steps-to-install-gos-on-ubuntu-gutsy.html
<oloughlin75> thanks Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> http://geubuntu.wikispaces.com/Installing+Geubuntu+from+packages
<Dr_willis> amazing what you find when you google. :)
<oloughlin75> i found a different one lol
<oloughlin75> oh i think compiz is messing up
<Dr_willis> gos wont be using compiz :)
<oloughlin75> what the remove command for compuz? sudo apt-get purge compiz*?
<Dr_willis> i wouldent suggest removing it.
<Dr_willis> it can cause other issues
<oloughlin75> .......// boo
<Dr_willis> go ahead then..... have fun
<Dr_willis> :)
<oloughlin75> i dont remember if i set compiz to load on startup
<Dr_willis> that was an issue i had.. it still wanted to start even after it was removed...
<oloughlin75> switching to gos brb :)
<Dr_willis> ubuntu/kubuntu some how rembered it
<oloughlin75> hola :D
<adrock358> do you guys know if you have to open ports for streaming media?
<oloughlin75> no
<Dr_willis> there shouldent be any closed ports by default
<oloughlin75> adrock358: the mplayer mozilla plugin works well
<adrock358> i don't know what i use,  but it works fine.  it's just kind of choppy.  but i'm on a wireless connection though
<adrock358> do you have to open ports though for streaming?
<oloughlin75> no
<adrock358> i'll try to edit firefox so it uses mplayer for streaming.  thank you oloughlin75.
<Jahromeo> does kubuntu have any form of vnc client/server installed by default
<oloughlin75> Dr_willis: do you know what the gos launcher bar is called?
<Dr_willis> nope
<Dr_willis> I found gos lacking in other ways.. so i dumped it after about 2 hrs..
<oloughlin75> eww it puts all the files on top of eachother
<Jahromeo> dr_willis was that a nope to vnc ?
<oloughlin75> Dr_willis: i install the real one earlier today and dumped it
<Jahromeo> does kubuntu have any form of vnc client/server installed by default
<Dr_willis> kde and gnome both have a vnc client/server built in. :)
<Dr_willis> or you can install others.
<wad> I booted off the kubuntu 7.1 CD, did "apt-get install openssh-server", and now I'm trying to connect to the box with ssh. What's the default username and password? (The server is a pain to get to physically)
<Dr_willis> krdc or somthing is the kde one.
<wad> s/7.1/7.10/
<Jahromeo> thanks dr_willis - no tightvnc or such installed by default?
<Dr_willis> wad,  i imagine you need to get on the machine and set a password/username    the default user is 'ubuntu' but has no password. Not sure ssh will let the users in with no password
<Dr_willis> Jahromeo,  not by default - install tightvnc ifyou want.
<Dr_willis> I tend to use vnc4server/viewer
<Dr_willis> or kdes own kdrc
<wad> Dr_willis: okay, thanks.
<Jahromeo> cant find tightvnc
<Jahromeo> but i can find server
<Jahromeo> heh weird
<Dr_willis> !find vnc
<ubotu> Found: libvncserver-dev, xvnc4viewer, directvnc, libsvncpp-dev, libsvncpp0c2a (and 18 others)
<Dr_willis> !find tightvnc
<ubotu> Found: tightvncserver, xtightvncviewer, tightvnc-java
<Dr_willis> I tend touse vnc4server
<Dr_willis> !find vnc4
<ubotu> Found: xvnc4viewer, vnc4-common, vnc4server
<Jahromeo> ill try tightvnc first using it at work
<Jahromeo> then ill try vncserver
<Jahromeo> whats the diff between em?
<Jahromeo> where does kubuntu hide vnc in the menu?
<Dr_willis> no idea.   thatw why i said the name of the command earlier. :0
<Jahromeo> why dont alot of things auto get imported to menus?
<oloughlin75> most gui things do
<Dr_willis> i find the menus are getting way too cluttered as it is
<Dr_willis> hit alt-space and type a few letters
<Dr_willis> :)
<biovore> you can't do everything from a gui.. GUI components in linux are just option limited front ends to gui tools.
<Dr_willis> katapult is fun
<biovore> its a nice fast simple calculator too :-P
<Jahromeo> never seen katapult b4
<sparr> katapult is one of those hidden features of kubuntu that no one ever discovers on their own, i think
<sparr> it was a mystery to me for so long
<Jahromeo> trying ur vnc , tightvnc sucks on this :(
<oloughlin75> so what is it? :D
<sparr> just popping up "at random"
<sparr> its a quick launcher, kinda like mac spotlight
<sparr> or quicksilver
<sparr> but less powerful
<Dr_willis> even vista has a feature similer you can get. :)
<Jahromeo> how come katapult doesnt find firefox
<Jahromeo> but i have that installed
<oloughlin75> it showed a splash and disappeared?
<sparr> because its crap  :)
<Dr_willis> if you installed firefox recently - i need to reread the menus/cache
<sparr> oloughlin75: you didnt type...
<Jahromeo> so e.g. restart
<Dr_willis> or logout..
<Dr_willis> or reboot 1000000000000 times if you want.
<sparr> katapult is a poor imitation of quicksilver...  i wish there was a good file indexing service for linux
<oloughlin75> sparr:  type what?
<sparr> id love to have mac's spotlight functionality
<Dr_willis> or do a song and dance and  then logout. :)
<sparr> oloughlin75: "e"
<Dr_willis> i always disable indexing. :)
<Jahromeo> going to sleep thankls for help guys
<oloughlin75> how do you get katapult to work?
<Dr_willis> hit alt-space
<Dr_willis> i think by default
<Dr_willis> assuming you dident enavle the 'windows compatiabilty' type layout/keyboard thing
<oloughlin75> it shows a splash screen and disappears
<Dr_willis> type some ltters
<oloughlin75> ooooooo
<Dr_willis> alt-space, then k
<Dr_willis> :)
<oloughlin75> awesom
<oloughlin75>   thats so obscure
<eddy> hi again, i already install the wireless driver with ndiswrapper, but when i try to make a iwlist scan or iwconfig the the system said "no wireless extension"
<eddy> what can i do
<oloughlin75> sudo ndiswrapper -m
<eddy> plzz
<oloughlin75> then restart the computer
<eddy> its only that, restart the computer
<WhereAmI_> does anyone else have problems with amarok loading huge collections?
<eddy> ?
<WhereAmI_> like it doesn't load them all?
<oloughlin75> WhereAmI_: how big?
<WhereAmI_> big
<oloughlin75> about how many song?
<eddy> its really to easy, ok see a
<WhereAmI_> let me load it
<oloughlin75> WhereAmI_:  is it more than like 20k songs?
<WhereAmI_> well I got it to load them all
<WhereAmI_> I think so
<oloughlin75> you need to use mysql
<WhereAmI_> hmm
<WhereAmI_> I assume theres a guide online?
<oloughlin75> ill get you a link
<oloughlin75> ya
<oloughlin75> the swlite that amarok uses by default is terrible with more than 10k songs
<charlie> Is there a command to automatically fix permissons? mine are all messed up
<oloughlin75> WhereAmI_: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/MySQL_HowTo
<WhereAmI_> ok thanks
<oloughlin75> first sudo apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client
<WhereAmI_> then it should work awesomely?
<oloughlin75> then read the mysql setup section
<oloughlin75> then in amarok do setting > configure amarok > collection > set database to mysql and enter the info
<charlie> Is there a command to automatically fix permissons? mine are all messed up
<oloughlin75> charlie:  permissions on what?
<charlie> Everything.
<oloughlin75> ...
<charlie> It seems the permissions are messed up everywhere
<Dr_willis> gee... i would say NO.. :)
<Dr_willis> heh heh
<oloughlin75> what do you mean?
<charlie> like
<Dr_willis> since   theres a lot of didfferen tperms on different files..
<charlie> Nano warns me it can't access history an stuff
<Dr_willis> be more specific and we can try to help
<charlie> and lynx gives me this
<charlie> Is there a command to automatically fix permissons? mine are all messed up
<charlie> oops
<charlie> lynx gives me Can't Access `file://localhost/usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html'
<charlie> Alert!: Unable to access document.
<Dr_willis> Your users home dir, should be owned by them and all the files in there should be owned by them.
<oloughlin75> charlie, you are a limited use for a reason
<charlie> I assume permissions are screwed up
<oloughlin75> its for your own proection
<charlie> I'm the administrator...
<Dr_willis> try 'nano /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html'
<NickPresta> charlie, you shouldn't be running as root.
<oloughlin75> you really shouldnt
<Dr_willis> if you want to alter system files. You need to do so with root permissions
<charlie> What makes you think i'm running as root?
<charlie> i'm not running as root
<charlie> I just tried to start lynx
<charlie> charlie@ubuntu:~$ lynx
<charlie> Can't Access `file://localhost/usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html'
<charlie> Alert!: Unable to access document.
<charlie> lynx: Can't access startfile
<charlie> And other programs have access errors too
<Dr_willis> Im not sure that  your 'address/path' is correct  for what you are doing
<Dr_willis> lynx /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html
<charlie> oh boy
<charlie> Dr_willis:
<charlie> I don't think you understand
<charlie> ALL i'm doing is running lynx
<charlie> that's it
<charlie> and i get that
<charlie> My permissions are messed up.
<Dr_willis> you are tyelling it a file.. but the path to that file is most likely NOT /localhost/usr
<Dr_willis> try cat /localhost/usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html
<charlie> oh my god
<charlie> i'm not trying to access that file
<charlie> nevermind
<WhereAmI_> do you happen to know if the new amarok will do this better?
<Dr_willis> http://localhost/usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html  would be correct.
<e`DrAvEn> how do i restart sshd?
<charlie> e`DrAvEn: sudo invoke-rc.d ssh restart
<charlie> i think
<oloughlin75> WhereAmI_: no, your only choice is to use mysql or postreql or whatever the other one is
<charlie> might be openssh or something
<WhereAmI_> ok
<Dr_willis>  sudo /etc/init.d/ssh
<Dr_willis>  restart
<Dr_willis> works also.. oops 2 lines..
<e`DrAvEn> thanx hope this works i was unable to connect and i think it's because i don't connect to the net until after sshd is already started
<e`DrAvEn> hm no luck
<ben> hello
<ben> hello
<ben> just got this kubuntu its awesome just waiting to download linux mce
<ben> anyone got linux mce
<Dr_willis> never used mce :) i tend to yse Mythtv
<ben> yeah read that too but just the video that goes with linux mce on google video was excellent
<ben> automated light or ambience controls wow
<Dr_willis> I uuse mythtv - because it can auto-zap the comercials out of the shows i record. :)
<ben> yeah so i have heard i have Windows MCE downstairs and showanalyzer dose that for me
<ben> or dragon one of them
<ben> i really only wants this linux mce to watch programs that i record
<ben> anyways just checking this program out have a good one
<music`freak> anybody here can help me out with Amarok?
<oloughlin75> music`freak: what about it?
<music`freak> need help regarding using my iPod with Amarok
<music`freak> how do i see all the videos on my iPod in Amarok?
<oloughlin75> i dont have an ipod :/
<music`freak> like i can in iTunes?
<oloughlin75> might not be able to because amarok is music only
<music`freak> Hmmm
<music`freak> k
<oloughlin75> its doesnt play or support video
<music`freak> any app. for converting Divx/other video formats into iPod video in Linux?
<Dr_willis> avidmux can do that
<Dr_willis> !info avidmux
<Dr_willis> if i can spell it right
<ubotu> Package avidmux does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_willis> !info avidemux
<ubotu> avidemux (source: avidemux): a small editing software for avi (especially DivX). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.3.0-0.0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 3270 kB, installed size 8256 kB
<music`freak> Dr_willis:  is it GUI based?
<Dr_willis> yes
<music`freak> and does it have an option to convert to iPod video directly?
<Dr_willis> I dont use an ipod.
<music`freak> or do i need to mess around with resolutions/format/frame rates?
<Dr_willis> I got a script made for it that converts to xvid cfor my player
<Dr_willis> a few clicks.. and it converts.
 * music`freak don't know no scripting :/
<Dr_willis> gotta love scriptable apps
<Dr_willis> then hit the avidmux foruims/sites and find one made.
<music`freak> k
<Dr_willis> Not like ipod video covnersion would be a 'rare' thing fr someone to do. :)
<music`freak> do u have the forum link?
<Dr_willis> nope
<Dr_willis> :)
<music`freak> k
<music`freak> thanks
<music`freak> any other apps. u think might help
<music`freak> ?
<Dr_willis> i use avidmux under windows and linux for all my converting needs
<Dr_willis> http://www.avidemux.org/admWiki/index.php?title=Common_myths
<music`freak> thanks Dr_willis
<music`freak> later folks
<charlie> Does anyone know of a good SFTP/SCP Client? (linux)
<Dr_willis> gnome and kde file managers can do ssh/sftp. then theres ssh/scp :)
<Dr_willis> Then theres the fuse-ssh tools.
<Dr_willis> Depends on your needs
<Dr_willis> fish:// is the one for kde's file manager i belive.
<liz_> 'sup ppl, how can I get a different user to access the internet?
<unagi> does kopete hang alot for everyone else or just me
<Dr_willis> liz_,  run the app as a different user. :)  depends on the details.
<Dr_willis> I tend to install/use 'sux' to switch users.
<liz_> thx Dr_willis, I tried that once and it asked if I used the sudo command..
<Dr_willis> depends on what you are running.
<Dr_willis> sudo/su/sux do similer tasks - but with different  reasons/bits. :)
<Dr_willis> !info sux
<ubotu> sux (source: sux): wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-3.2 (gutsy), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<liz_> kubuntu 6.06
<Dr_willis> i would do a 'sux otheruser' then run the app.
<Dr_willis> what APP are you tryign to run anyway?
<liz_> just trying  to access the internet under a different user
<Dr_willis> sux bgates
<Dr_willis> firefox
<Dr_willis> :) there ya go...
<Dr_willis> is one of proberly a dozen ways to do it.
<liz_> so I have to install sux first? or already on 6.06 and do I run it in root or different user?
<Dr_willis> users can use sux. :)
<darkdream> morgen
<liz_> cool, ok, thanks for the info Dr_willis, I'll try that and see how it turns out :-)
<tj__> is there a good dock for kde
<tj__> os X-ish
<Dr_willis> i hate os-x type docs. :)
<Dr_willis> check the package manager - theres a few similer.
<Dr_willis> !find docl
<ubotu> Found: doclifter
<Dr_willis> !find dock
<ubotu> Found: docker, haddock, kdocker, knetdockapp, kooldock (and 3 others)
<tj__> hmm
<tj__> any suggestions
<Dr_willis> I hate them all. :)
<tj__> from someone that uses 1
<tj__> ;)
<Dr_willis> They all lack functionality that i get with the normal kde panel
<tj__> yeah but i think it looks cooler :P
<Dr_willis> go get a screen shot of a OS-X desktop. and set it as your wallpaper for looks
<Dr_willis> :P
<tj__> i do know what u say is true
<tj__> do they even support kiba-dock anymore
<Dr_willis> I use dual monitors and a lot of these fancy docks just dont work well with them.
<Dr_willis> !find kiba
<Dr_willis> ive heard of others using it.
<ubotu> Package/file kiba does not exist in gutsy
<tj__> !find avn
<ubotu> File avn found in icedtea-java7-jre, j2re1.4, postgresql-8.1, sun-java5-jre, sun-java6-jre (and 1 others)
<tj__> i'm trying to remember one i used a whjile back
<Dr_willis> its avant-window-navagiator or somthing
<tj__> yeah
<Dr_willis> That one had real issued with 2 screens
<Dr_willis> and it requires compiz, or similer
<tj__> i have compiz
<tj__> i think i'll stick with the kde dock
<tj__> !find avant
<ubotu> File avant found in wims-modules
<Dr_willis> its not in the normal repos under gutsy
<Dr_willis> it is going tobe  in the hardy repos. :)
<thechris> hey, i'm having playback issues with wma files and wmv files
<thechris> kubunutu64
<thechris> any ideas on how to fix this (not trying to install wma/v)
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, go to 32 bit.  unless you have 4+gb ram, 64-bit isn't worth the headaches
<Daisuke_Ido> normally that would be handled by w32codecs...  but it's not 32 anymore!
<Daisuke_Ido> i apologize if i sound bitter
<thechris> i have 8G of ram
<thechris> though i'm planning to run 2 virtual computers on my computer
<thechris> so it probably works out
<biovore> I have had some luck with mplayer
<Daisuke_Ido> then you have a valid reason to be using 64 bit :)
<Daisuke_Ido> erm...  is there a build of VLC for 64-bit?
<WhereAmI_> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8492026&st=1TB&lp=9&type=product&cp=1&id=1186003685416
<WhereAmI_> 1TB hard drive for 230$
<Daisuke_Ido> WhereAmI_: will you STOP spamming that f****** hard drive already?  anyone that cares knows about it, and the rest don't.
<thechris> i'll probably end up going with 32b kubunutu then for my desktop OS, and run a 64b server or such
<Daisuke_Ido> welcome to the free market, the price starts high and falls as time goes on
<Daisuke_Ido> that's how it works!
<thechris> that doens't seem like a terribly good deal
<WhereAmI_> eh?
<WhereAmI_> earlier I said something about it
<WhereAmI_> now I posted a direct link
<thechris> last i had seen it was around 250 for 1T
<WhereAmI_> [01:36] <shaggylaptop> i might get 2
<WhereAmI_> [01:37] <shaggylaptop> or 4 for my raid5 setup
<WhereAmI_> [01:37] <shaggylaptop> you seen some with more than 16MB cache?
<WhereAmI_> that guy liked it in a media center chat
<Daisuke_Ido> well isn't that just lovely!  would you like a cookie?:
<WhereAmI_> yes.
<Daisuke_Ido> too bad.
<WhereAmI_> and I believe for the entire time I shall post this hard drive here every hour or so
<thechris> now i want brownies
<WhereAmI_> it was going to be the end after that link
<Daisuke_Ido> WhereAmI_: that would be an extremely bad idea
<WhereAmI_> but since you like it so much
<thechris> thats fine by me
<Daisuke_Ido> *i* can't do anything about it
<thechris> i can use /ignore if i care enough
<Daisuke_Ido> thechris: true
<WhereAmI_> yup
<thechris> its just a debate of how apathetic i get
<Daisuke_Ido> but i'm sure there are ops floating around who get irritated by spam
<WhereAmI_> just like I'm going to daisuke_Ido right now
<WhereAmI_> don't need to listen to some idiot that has had a bad day
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't need to deal with spam, welcome to ignore!
<WhereAmI_> showing people a deal, besides most of the time people aren't around 24/7 in an IRC and see two little posts
<dallasb> i just downloaded kubuntu and i finally got a wireless connection but i cant pull up any websites anyone know what the problem might be?
<dallasb> irc works just fine obviously but no internet
<Daisuke_Ido> dallasb: using konqueror?
<dallasb> yes
<Daisuke_Ido> try installing firefox, just to see if that works.  if so, it's a konqueror issue, if not, it's a little more widespread.  i've seen both
<Dr_willis> I recall seeing many others with an identical issue.. but i never was able to figure out what the fix was. :)
<Dr_willis> I though it was somting tiodo with the kde/konqueror proxy settings
<Daisuke_Ido> Dr_willis: same here
<ForgeAus> great 266 ppl on a channel and nobody responds :(
<ForgeAus> not here I meant in #Windows
<dallasb> ok, im d/l it now
<thechris> thats illegal
<ForgeAus> whats illegal?
<dallasb> so is konqueror not a very good browser?
<Dr_willis> it id 3 am :)
<Dr_willis> i use firefox or opera
<ForgeAus> dallasb konqueror is great but its browsing isn't at firefox standards
<thechris> i was just kidding.  #windows ; i'm dl'n it ; ...
<dallasb> ahh, i use ff with windows and i love it
<Daisuke_Ido> dallasb: it's a good browser
<dallasb> for sure
<ForgeAus> I'd agree with Daisuke on that :)
<dallasb> have you used swiftfox?
<Daisuke_Ido> no, konqueror
<ForgeAus> its also a wonderful file manager :)
<Daisuke_Ido> oh, wait a tick..  how are you downloading ff?
<ForgeAus> dallasb easiest way to install firefox is apt-get install firefox
<ForgeAus> hehe
<dallasb> yep
<dallasb> thats what im doing :)
<ForgeAus> swiftfox is just a customized version
<dallasb> or did
<ForgeAus> you get to tailor it for your CPU specifically, etc...
<dallasb> yep
<dallasb> it was an issue with konqueror
<dallasb> my connection is pretty slow though...
<dallasb> oh well
<Daisuke_Ido> hrm...  i was going to walk him through fixing the konqueror problem :\
<walmik> hi all... i want to configure a dlink router which is on xp so that i can get internet on this amd64 laptop to access internet or the network. can anybody pls help...
<walmik> this laptop has kubuntu
<walmik> the wireless is configured on kubuntu(i think) and i have a direct cable plugged into xp
<walmik> mefisto__: hi there... r u around
<erge> Has anyone managed to get eciadsl working in gutsy?
<Dr_willis> hmm
<DreadKnight> does anyone have experience with A records? pls let me know so we can talk privately, need a bit of help pls
<Lynoure> DreadKnight: Yes, but I only do free support on the channel
<DreadKnight> Lynoure: just a second to see if this guy can help me, other wise we should join the ubuntu-offtopic channel
<Lynoure> DreadKnight: I'm on #kubuntu-offtopic already
<DreadKnight> Lynoure: good :)
<tj__> so when i add a program such as open arena where would it be located on the drive
<ForgeAus> gcc 3.3 is not good right?
<thumper> ForgeAus: compared to what?
<ForgeAus> well I'm installing Services for Unix 3.5 (ie interix) under my windows
<thumper> ForgeAus: and this relates to kubuntu how
<thumper> ?
<francky16> hi
<jussi01> hi francky16
<francky16> hey there justckeckin this chanel out !!
<jussi01> francky16: great. if you just want to chat, you can also join #kubuntu-offtopic (as this is for support) :D
<ForgeAus> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<francky16> okay  thanks !! jussi01
<Daisuke_Ido> thumper: it relates plenty, it will allow him to access NFS shares from windows
<Daisuke_Ido> and skip the horrible pile of steaming somnrothers that is samba
<blizzzek> hi
<kyled185> hi
<Dr_willis> Moo!
<kyled185> I take offense to that
<gold44> how to erase cdrw disk?
<Dr_willis> k3b has a tool for that i think
<gold44> Dr_willis: i used k3b, it did not work
<plantain> Hey, items from my panel are randomly not in my panel when I reboot (although they still spawn, but in a little window in the top left of my screen), what could be wrong?
<gold44> it's a VCD, when i popped it in, i dont see a cdrom ico n on desktop
<Dr_willis> if you erased it...   im not sure it will make an icon on the desktop
<Dr_willis> if you erased it. :) its no longer a vcd.
<gold44> Dr_willis: no, when i pop cdrw into drive, icon did not come out
<gold44> i think an app is using the cdrom
<gold44> and that is preventing me to erase the disk
<Dr_willis> Normsally if somting is accessing the cd. it wont let it get ejected.
<Dr_willis> could just logout to make sure nothingis accessing it.
<Dr_willis> or check mount command
<gold44> how to tell totem not to auto start when i pop cd into cdrom?
<jussi01> gold44: are you running ubuntu or kubuntu?
<gold44> jussi01: ubuntu
<jussi01> gold44: you need to be asking in #ubuntu then :)
<gold44> i did, no luck
<jussi01> gold44: most people here are not going tobe able to help, as the is kubuntu support. try again in #ubuntu
<c1|freaky> what is a good and easy-to-use translation tool? i just need to translate a word some times?
<kyled185> google
<jussi01> babelfish
<jussi01> c1|freaky: check out this article http://www.linux.com/feature/43539
<c1|freaky> ok, thank you :)
<jussi01> ahhh, oops, not really what you are after
<Proud> Guys how to uninstall gnome and with all of it's applications?
<jussi01> Proud: so you have only kde?
<jussi01> !purekde | Proud
<ubotu> Proud: purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Proud> Yes, I have Kubuntu. Then I've installed GNOME (just to try) but do not like it at all
<Kohlrabi> "purekde is if you want to remove all (not)GNOME packages and have a default (not)Kubuntu [...]"?
<jussi01> Kohlrabi: is that what you see?
<Kohlrabi> not:really
<Kohlrabi> I see "!"
<Kohlrabi> Probably dnote that you can ask the bot about it?
<sravi> I have HP Pavilion dv6775us. The trackpad enable/disable key generates XF86Lauch0 key and causes khelpcenter to open. Does anyone know how to disable this?
<jussi01> Kohlrabi: yes, thats correct
<Kohlrabi> OK
<pteague> i'm having issues with the computer locking up... i finally switched to a tty & waited for it to crash again & got the following - http://pastebin.com/m657e3319 - any ideas?
<jussi01> !shortcuts | sravi
<ubotu> sravi: keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<sravi> ubotu: thanks, i will check this.
<jussi01> !tanks | sravi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tanks - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> !thanks | sravi
<ubotu> sravi: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<pteague> i turned off swap & i'm still getting my 2nd screen full of errors again
<jussi01> pteague: I dont know what advice you have been given, but turning off swap does not usually help much.
<toxop1asma> question: what's better these days, VIA or nvidia chipsets? for linux, i mean
<jussi01> toxop1asma: nvidia has a lot of support
<marzena> Hello, I've got a problem. I ve read hear:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Lenovo3000N200_0769B2G, to use sth like: "To get your keyboard controls working, go to Sound Preferences and under Devices -> Default Mixer track -> Device, choose "HDA Intel (Alsa mixer)". Then choose "PCM" in the list below." But I cannot find this
<jussi01> marzena: I assume you have a intelhda card?
<marzena> the question: Is it posible that I have to install some additional packahes?
<jussi01> !intelhda | marzena
<ubotu> marzena: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<marzena> jest intel-hda
<toxop1asma> jussi01: thanks; i'll just go with nvidia then.
<jussi01> !hardware | toxop1asma
<ubotu> toxop1asma: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<marzena> The car is working properly, but I can't use the keys near the keybord to mute
<jussi01> toxop1asma: always good to look a that list
<toxop1asma> jussi01: neither of the mobos i was looking at is there. does it mean they won't work?
<pteague> jussi01> the suggestion was given i think based on the fact that kswapd was listed in the output
<jussi01> toxop1asma: no, that isnt an exauhastive list
<toxop1asma> i googled, and found this http://hardware4linux.info/component/18319/ it seems i'm not not assed out as long as i use something that's not ubuntu
<toxop1asma> that should have been just one "not"
<Jado`> hi there, i have problem when installing my broadcom 43xx on kubuntu
<Jado`> anyone for help ?
<lukas__> ist da draußen jdm
<Dr_willis> Jado`,  the resticted-manager tool installed the drivers i needed for my 43xx card.
<Jado`> Dr_willis do you know how to install the "software sources" ?
<Jado`> or someone else ?
<Dr_willis> enable all the repos with the package manager toom
<Dr_willis> tool
<hola> Dr_willis: do you know gnome
<Dr_willis> I use gnome at times. :)
<hola> Dr_willis: i would like to tell to gnome do not ask me user and password when it start and enter so dirtly in the environment....in kde i know how to do that
<Dr_willis> gdm has a auto login option as well I belive.
<Dr_willis> You could set up kdm to auto login also  and have it start up gnome.
<hola> sorry, what is gdm
<Dr_willis> !gdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !kdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jpatrick> !info gdm
<Dr_willis> the gnome login manager = gdm, kdm = kde login manager
<ubotu> gdm (source: gdm): GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.1-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1822 kB, installed size 15400 kB
<hola> Dr_willis: ok i dont know how to do that but i will try to find aorund
<Dr_willis> how are you doing it in kde? You use the kdm config tool to enable auto logging in. - You can just set the default desktop to be gnome if you want to start gnome and still use kde's kdm
<hola> Dr_willis: ahhh  ok...... but if i use ubuntu standalone it is not possibile, or im worng
<Dr_willis> standalone? GDM has autologing features also if you are just using gnome.
<hola> Dr_willis: do you know hot to find them
<Dr_willis> you might have to edit the gdmrc config file. Not sure if the gdm gui config tool has auto login settings in it or not.\
<Dr_willis> !find gdm
<ubotu> Found: feisty-gdm-themes, blubuntu-gdm-theme, edgy-gdm-themes, gdm-themes, gdmap (and 5 others)
<Dr_willis> check out the gdm theme manager tool i guess.  :) not sure what its called or  if its isntalled by default.
<hola> Dr_willis: thanks a lot
<hola> Dr_willis: bye
<add616> hello
<Jado`> hello
<Jado`> how can i install "software sources" on kubuntu ?
<add616> kubuntu is support beryl?
<Dr_willis> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Dr_willis> use compiz instead
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Jado`> how can i install "software sources" on kubuntu ?
<add616> how i can run this through console terminal
<Dr_willis> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is not available anymore, please use Software Sources (in your Applications / K menu) to configure your repositories. Do NOT enable "Proposed updates" unless you're willing to test possibly seriously flawed packages.
<Dr_willis> Software Sources (in your Applications / K menu) to configure your repositories.
<pteague> ok, any idea why i can get the 64bit live cd version to run for over 25 minutes running top with no problems, but the installed 64bit version locks up running top?
<Dr_willis> add616,  read the !compiz factoid web site and isntall the proper packages to enable compiz
<Jado`> Dr_willis i can't find it
<Dr_willis> i just manually edit my  /etc/apt/sources.list or use synaptic, or adept to enable all the extra repositories.
<Jado`> what should i do with my sources.list ?
<Dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Dr_willis> shows how to enable all the different repositories (sources)
<Jado`> i don't have internet on the pc with the problem :/
<add616> i am using kubuntu not ubuntu
<Dr_willis> add616,   that posted !compiz url told how to enable compiz on kubuntu last i looked at it.
<Apocalypse_dn> Hi! how it's going?
<Dr_willis> howdy
<Jado`> so, Dr_willis ?
<romunov> i followed this tutorial to install compiz: http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/8/29/How-to-install-Compiz-Fusion-on-Ubuntu-Feisty---tutorial-for-advanced-andor-KDE-as-well-as-Xfce-users
<Dr_willis> Jado`,  if you dont have any internet then things get a bit harder.   Wnat are you wanting toinstall anyway? theres some 'aptoncd' commands out. but i never used them
<Dr_willis> May be easier to plug the thing in wired somewhere, and isntall whatever you need first.
<Jado`> i can't plug this doesn't work either : /
<Dr_willis> if wired networking is not working.. thats very weird.
<romunov> you can acces the sources.list by "nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Jado`> yes but what should i do with my sources.list ?
<Dr_willis> wont do much good to worry about sources if you have no networking  :)
<Jado`> it's working but i can't make it work Dr_willis
<Jado`> i want to install driver for broadcom 43xx but i have this error : "the sofware source for the package "bcm43xx-fwcutter" is not enabled"
<Jado`> so i want to enable "sofware source for the package"
<romunov> you need to get the url for the repository
<Dr_willis> Jado`,   'software source' = the repository.
<add616> ok
<Dr_willis> its not a 'thing' you download. its a  site/url/server you enable to allow iit to download the needed files.
<add616> what the function of terminal console
<romunov> you need  to google for the repository link for that particular package and copy that link into the sources.list
<Dr_willis> add616,  huh?
<add616> if posible to acces terminal console
<Jado`> so i need to make function my wired connection ?
<Dr_willis>  Theres the konsole terminal, and  then theres the consoles add616  - for all your command line needs.
<Jado`> i'll be back
<Dr_willis> Jado`,  that would make things much easier.
<add616> for now i am downloading in repositories
<add616> what anti virus to install in kubuntu
<stdin> none
<add616> why
<stdin> !virus | add616
<ubotu> add616: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<stdin> !antivirus
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<add616> is safe to used ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> as safe as anything else is in this world... :)
<stdin> Linus is not prone to viruses like other OS's are, it's just not a real problem for us
<knowbot> yes, cool he
<add616> how to configure network sharing in windows xp
<add616> using ubuntu linux
<Jado> Dr_willis i plugged a network cable, and i "automatically" configure it, but Konquerors says "an error occurred while loading http://www.google.fr/
<Jado> "
<Dr_willis>  read up on internet sharing in the XP help docs/ (f1)  I forget what they call it.
<knowbot> in windows i hate the scenners, now i don't need them annymore :)
<Dr_willis> Jado,  but irc is working on that machine?
<add616> i mean in ubuntu linux
<add616> not in xp
<Jado> no it's not the same machine ^^
<add616> sharing files to xp using ubuntu machine
<Dr_willis> thats not internet connection shareing then. :)
<Dr_willis> thats setting up samba/shares
<Dr_willis> !SAMBA
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Dr_willis> theres a kde front end to confgure samba also. Not sure if its installed by default.
<Jado> when i go to network setting, i can see that there is no "ip address" in front off eth1 (which my eternet connection")
<Jado> of*
<Dr_willis> Jado,  on my machines eth0 is the wired network, eth1 is the wireless.
<Dr_willis> Jado,  see what 'sudo ifconfig' says
<Jado> for me eth0 is wireless and eth1 ethernet
<Dr_willis> But i touhgt wireless wasent working...
<Jado> yes it is disabled, and i can't enable it
<Dr_willis>  it may be your router is not giving out proper ip#'s or the dhcp server on it is off.  or you got it set to use a static ip. on the wired network thats not correct.
<Jado> i try to configure manually ?
<Dr_willis> if you dont even have an ip# for the interface - you need to reconfigure it.
<Jado> ok
<Dr_willis> or just enable dhcp and let it get a ip
<Dr_willis> Then try pinging google.com with (ping google.com) and also (ping 64.233.167.99)
<Jado> dhcp is enabled, because i can talk to you with this machine which is configured by dhcp
<Jado> sudo ifconfig gives me 2 paragraph (one with eth1, the other with lo)
<Jado> google is responding
<Jado> how do i stop the ping ?
<compi> howzit everyone.... How do i install "wine" on Kubuntu 7.1????????????
<Dr_willis> same as ya install anything else.. with the package manager.
<Dr_willis> !info wine
<ubotu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.46-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 33097 kB, installed size 103228 kB
<Dr_willis> package name is wine
<RomanRudenko> I want to try out kubuntu on a VMWare virtual machine and move it over to be the real OS if I like it. Would I have any trouble later on if I stick to using SCSI emulated drive in VMWare (default)?
<tomaz> how do I change the path for every user that logs on the system?
<RomanRudenko> Or should I switch to IDE for that?
<Dr_willis> RomanRudenko,  you proberly dont want to 'move' the installed system from the vmware hd to a real hd. there may be a lot of little issues.
<tomaz> I mean, the $PATH
<compi> i am not able to install via add/ remove programs as it is not on the list!!!
<Dr_willis> default path is set in /etc/profile I thought.
<Dr_willis> compi,  enable the extra repositories   its in the 'universe' repository
<tomaz> etc/profile is read every time that i log in?
<RomanRudenko> Dr_willis: What kind of issues can I expect?
<Jado> Dr_willis, ping to google is working, but http://www.google.fr on Konqueror isn't
<compi> Dr_willis... how do i do that???
<Dr_willis> RomanRudenko,  at the least  your UUID's in  the grub menus and fstab will be wrong most likely
<Dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<compi> thanks... having a look now....
<Dr_willis> use Software Sources (in your Applications / K menu) to configure your repositories. is one way also
<Dr_willis> adept/synaptic and that add/remove programs also have some check box's somewhere to enable them
<add616> how can activate samba
<Dr_willis> Jado,  try the package manager adept to  update/upgrade the system  see if that works..if so you can then install extra packages.
<Dr_willis> !samba | add
<ubotu> add: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<RomanRudenko> Dr_willis: So a one-off configuration change? That does not sound too bad. Would there be something more crazy to deal with (e.g. modules installed to match the initial virtual hardware, and no autodetection to switch over once installed on new hardware)?
<Dr_willis> !info samba
<ubotu> samba (source: samba): a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.3 (gutsy), package size 3751 kB, installed size 9212 kB
<Jado> Dr_willis, ping to google is working, but http://www.google.fr on Konqueror isn't
<RomanRudenko> Or this is the kind of crazy thing where only experimenting would give the answer?
<Dr_willis> RomanRudenko,  plus all the hardware will be totally different. :) not sure how that will affect the sound, and other things.
<tomaz> worked, thanks
<Dr_willis> RomanRudenko,  id just  do a clean isntall to the real hd. and copy over the needed config files from the virtual install.
<add616> if possible that windows application can run on ubuntu
<add616> like ms office, etc...
<Dr_willis> add616,  Huh? what does window sapplications have to do with samba?
<Dr_willis> wine can run a lot of windows apps..  but i rarely use it.
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. That repo url-  has not been updated for gutsy.
<Jado> Dr_willis, any idea for me ?
<Dr_willis> Jado,   did the update/upgrade work yet?   it may be that konqueror is just confused. if the package manager is able to see the internet and  download stuff. then you should be avble to enable the extra repos. and install whatever extra drivers you need.
<Dr_willis> actrually  the restricted-manager tool can proberly auto download them if the network is working
<add616> compiz is not working
<add616> how can enable compiz
<Dr_willis>  add616  for starters if ysing nvidia card - you need to install the nvidia drivers.
<Jado> i have the same problem from the restricted manager, although ping is working
<Jado> what should i add on the sources.list ?
<Dr_willis> Jado,  fire up adept and use its manage sources feature. to enable the universe and multiverse and other sources
<Dr_willis> repository = source :)
<add616> i completed download in reprisotory, my problem how can activate compiz
<Dr_willis> adept manager - > adept  menu  -> manage reposiutories.  check all the  different  ones, main, universe, restricted, multiverse and so on.
<Dr_willis> add616,   you installed everything that !compiz guide told you?
<jeka_> hi all
<Jado> hi
<jeka_> i go on Kubuntu
<Jado> Dr_willis, i just installed kubuntu, i don't know what to do, i opened adept, what next ?
<jeka_> i want a legal soft
<jeka_> =
<jpatrick> jeka_: legal soft?
<jeka_> yes =)
<jeka_> free
<jeka_> no cracks, keygens
<Dr_willis> try being a little more clear.
<Dr_willis> You normally dont need to pirate stuff for linux
<Jado> yes it's what he told
<Jado> Dr_willis i just opened adept, what shoud i do next ?
<Dr_willis> jado     adept manager - > adept  menu  -> manage reposiutories.  check all the  different  ones, main, universe, restricted, multiverse and so on.
<jeka_> is IRC on Russian?
<SlimeyPete> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jeka_> i bad speak on english
<jeka_> thank
<SlimeyPete> :)
<Apocalypse_dn> jeka_, where are you from&
<Apocalypse_dn> ?
<jeka_> #ubuntu-ru
<Apocalypse_dn> ааа
<Apocalypse_dn> понятно
<Apocalypse_dn> ))
<Apocalypse_dn> sorry fo russian
<jpatrick> !enter | Apocalypse_dn
<ubotu> Apocalypse_dn: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Apocalypse_dn> jpatrick, ok, sorry again))
<Jado> Dr_willis all that were already checked
<Jado> Dr_willis there were nothing more to check
<Dr_willis> i would update, then upgrade, then try installing whatever it was you were wanting to install again.
<Dr_willis> night all - its bed time here.
<shadows22> excellent boulot...
<shadows22> salutation! / hi all
<Jado> salut ^^
<shadows22> Ya t il un utilisateur confirmé... qui puisse me dire comment configurer Konversation ... pour Orange? ( irc.voila.fr )
<stdin> !fr | shadows22
<ubotu> shadows22: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<compi_> DR_willis.... Many thanks... I came right with installing wine!!!!  tnx....
<shadows22> ha thx! =)
<wsjunior> Is "Administrator mode" of KControl supposed to work?
<stdin> KConfrol or System Settings?
<wsjunior> I think I need to change something to make it work, but I don't know what
<wsjunior> stdin: Both
<stdin> in what release?
<wsjunior> Gutsy
<wsjunior> It seems it's a problem with kdesu and sudo
<wsjunior> I saw some bug reports without solution
<stdin> hmm, can you start one from konsole and post the output to pastebin?
<wsjunior> Yes, sure. Hold on.
<Sbucat> kaboooom :) hello
<wsjunior> stdin: http://rafb.net/p/yBVeua81.html
<add616> are u familiar with valahalla linux
<wsjunior> This is what i got starting systemsettings and pressing "Administrator mode" button
<add616> my database program is using valahalla
<wsjunior> stdin: It asked for the root password and went back to the same screen after a quick refresh of the window
<stdin> wsjunior: does this happen every time or just sometimes? ie: does it still happen after a logout/in or a reboot?
<Thecks> Hey - I'm on the Live CD, wiped my old install with QTParted and I'm trying to install via the install program.
<wsjunior> stdin: Just after using sudo
<Thecks> However, it gets to step three and after I click next, it checks the HDD and then just stops.
<Thecks> Step 3 is choosing your keyboard layout.
<stdin> wsjunior: does sudo have the same symptoms,  fails after one use on the command line?
<Thecks> Nobody? This is kind of a show stopper for me :(
<RomanRudenko> Hmmm
<RomanRudenko> How do I rotate a screen in kubuntu?
<SAngeli> Hi, is it possible to know why anytime I update my system, I get this error with system crash? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56350/  any advice please?
<pteague> Thecks> what kind of hard drive?
<gundam_rx78nt1> has anybody had any problems with that big update to kde from last week?
<Thecks> pteague: I think I've got it :)
<Thecks> I'll let cha know
<Thecks> I restarted and now QTParted is letting me create partitions, hopefully then it will be recognized by the installer :)
<gundam_rx78nt1> I would like to know if it is safe to perform the update.
<SAngeli> Hi, is it possible to know why anytime I update my system, I get this error with system crash? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56350/  any advice please?
<pteague> seems like your missing debugging symbols, but i wouldn't know why
<SAngeli> pteague: any advice how to at least fix this?
<SAngeli> pteague: it is not a nice feeling seeing yon your pc this error
<pteague> SAngeli> have you tried reinstalling?  what version did you initially install from?
<SAngeli> I installed few weeks ago and it is 7.10 latest from cd
<SAngeli> It would be not nice to reinstall what already has been istalled
<SAngeli> perhaps, it should be fixed by knowing which files to reinstall
<SAngeli> but I do not know which ones
<Pendeta> Is it possible to configure 2 monitors from the LiveCD? Connect to the Internet? View files on a NTFS?
<pteague> i know when you run aptitude or apt-get search from the terminal it will tell you whether something is installed or not & whether there is a conflict with something... not sure how to do a search for everything though
<sylvain-fr> Hi all
<pteague> Pendeta> by default the live cd pulls up both my monitors, but in a mirrored view, i haven't tried configuring past there
<RomanRudenko> Let me bother you again. How do I rotate the monitor in 7.10?
<sev_> how many people here?
<jussi01>  /names
<Pendeta> pteague, can you connect to the Internet?
<pteague> Pendeta> yep
<sylvain-fr> I search how to disable some buttons on the stop menu (hibernate, turn off, restart...)
<Pendeta> peteague, can you mount NTFS file system?
<pteague> Pendeta> kind of depends on what drivers your lan card requires...  a couple of my computers used to have issues as the drivers for their lan card weren't on the install cd... i've not had issues with my 2 desktops or my laptop
<pteague> Pendeta> i can mount it after i've installed... i've not tried off the live cd
<pteague> Pendeta> if you're wanting to just mess around with it & not wanting to mess up your windows install... i'd suggest downloading vmware server or virtualbox for windows (both free) & install (k|x)?ubuntu under that
<Pendeta> pteague, I really want to install to duel boot. Problem is that I created a nightmare for myself by installing XP on a fake raid 0+1; I don't know if ubuntu can be installed on that or not.
<pteague> 0+1 is striped & mirrored ?
<Pendeta> Yes.
<Pendeta> 4 hard drives.
<Pendeta> I've not been able to find any docs about raid 0+1 and ubuntu.
<jlr4u> n Nautilus I could right click on the desktop and access my shell scripts at .gnome2/nautilus-script.
<pteague> Pendeta> that's the reason i put together a file server...  i'm not sure that you're going to be able to get win raid to work with linux & vice versa
<jlr4u> How can I add functionality to the desktop right-click in Kubuntu?
<Pendeta> What is a file server?
<Jado> anyone knows why i can ping websites but not connect to internet ?
<pteague> a separate box that's not used as a desktop
<pteague> Pendeta> http://www.google.com/search?q=fileserver
<Lynoure> Jado: if you can ping websites, you _are_ connected to internet... so what do you mean?
<Pendeta> pteague, thanks. I'll read that.
<pteague> i use mine for storing files, my subversion repositories, & my test server for web development
<Jado> Lynoure i mean i can't connect to website by konqueror for example
<Lynoure> Jado: Any firewalling at play? what happens if you try a) with an ip?  b) telnet www.google.com 80 ?
<ForgeAus> hey Lynoure :)
<ForgeAus> hehe telnet google?
<Jado> i tried ping www.google.fr
<Jado> and it worked
<ForgeAus> Jado as long as you don't flood with pings I don't see why it shouldn't
<Jado> it shouldn't because i can't access on google.fr (or any other website) in konqueror :(
<ForgeAus> you mean you have dns but no browsing?
<Jado> Lynoure telnet www.google.com 80 works well
<prince_jammys> Jado: do---> www-browser google.com
<prince_jammys> Jado: ok if telnet works forget it
<pteague> could be that port 80 or tcp services are blocked...  icmp is a different connection type
<Jado> google.com contacted, waiting for reply...
<connyosis> hi there. I have a friend who is going to install kubuntu but he doesn't want X to start on boot. He prefers logging in at a prompt and starting X manually should he feel like it. How does one go about making kubuntu not start X at boot?
<sars> hi some one know a good php editor for kubuntu feaisty fawn ho color php function and give information about param like dreamweaver?
<Jado> ForgeAus i don't know what that means, but i mean that i can ping on the terminal, but i can't browse
<prince_jammys> sars  don't know, i just use kate
<ForgeAus> yes but you can resolve domain names like it will connect to www.google.fr you don't need to give it a string of numbers (ie an IP like 241.295.81.132
<ForgeAus> wait 295 is invalid but you get my point
<pteague> sars> there's something like gphpedit or something... it's more of a gnome app, but it works under kde... however, i prefer eclipse + phpeclipse
<Jado> i know what an IP is ^^ but i don't understand what you mean
<Jado> my english is bad :/
<pteague> kate is nice :)  but just does syntax highlighting
<ForgeAus> well dns all it does is translates the name to the number
<prince_jammys> Jado: try in browser window:::      64.233.167.99
<Jado> ok so dns works well
<ForgeAus> ie www.google.fr has an IP, and that ip is transparent to the user because of DNS
<ForgeAus> prince I don't think that will fix
<sars> thank you i will try eclipce
<ForgeAus> he has a config issue
<ForgeAus> either network config or konqueror config
<Jado> www-browser google.com didn't worked
<prince_jammys> ForgeAus: yes, but be
<ForgeAus> jado I suggest perhaps an apt-get reinstall konqueror (is there a reinstall?) ???
<prince_jammys> Jado: no ouput at all?
<Jado> waiting for reply ...
<Jado> i stopped it
<prince_jammys> ForgeAus: yes but why would www-browser not work
<prince_jammys> if its a konq issue
<ForgeAus> prince configuration issue like I said
<pag> Jado, you can ping, but konq doesn't work? - try disabling knetworkmanager; should fix the issue
<ForgeAus> feel free to use www-browser if thats valid instead of konqueror if you like
<prince_jammys> www-browser independent of konq
<Jado> 64.233.167.99 doesn't work neither
<ForgeAus> or get firefox, whatever
<Jado> www-browser doesn't work.
<ForgeAus> konqueror isn't connected to the internet
<ForgeAus> www either?
<ForgeAus> hmmm somethings wrong somewhere
<Jado> www ?
<ForgeAus> can ping but can't http at all?
<ForgeAus> Jado i was abbreviating
<BluesKaj> Howdy All  : )
<ForgeAus> explicityl I meant "www-browser" (I just shortened it)
<pag> hello BluesKaj :-)
<BluesKaj> hi pag
<Lynoure> Jado: which browsers have you tried? have you restarted konqueror?
<ForgeAus> it could be a port thing
<ForgeAus> if port 80 is blocked by something?
<Lynoure> proxy settings could do that too
<Jado> telnet www.google.com 80 works well
<Jado> i don't have proxy
<Jado> i tried konqueror only
<ForgeAus> ok well I don't know then
<Jado> i restarted my computer several times
<pag> Jado, please: do me a favour; disable knetworkmanager, and try, if the konqueror starts working.
<prince_jammys> Lynoure: he tried konq and a text-only browser:: problem is not konq specific
<ForgeAus> its not port psecific its not konq specific
<ForgeAus> sounds elusively specific
<Lynoure> prince_jammys: weird then than telnet to a site works...
<ForgeAus> hard to track down to just one issue
<pag> Jado, I know it sounds like a stupid idea, but I've noticed it works in ~70% of similiar problems
<prince_jammys> Jado: just to quadruple check :::: www-browser any site
<prince_jammys> Jado: other than google :)
<ForgeAus> yeah well I guess google could have been cached
<Jado> how do i disable knetworkmanager ?
<ForgeAus> but how do you cache telnet???
<pag> Jado, alt+f2 ->  killall knetworkmanager
<prince_jammys> ah knetworkmanager, that's sounds promising
<prince_jammys> that
<BluesKaj> hmm, try Firefox to eliminate konq as the prob
<Jado> www-browser www.hp.com --> www.hp.com contacted. waiting for reply ... then nothing
<ForgeAus> BluesKaj its doesn't appear to be just konqui
<prince_jammys> Jado: read above about knetworkmanager
<BluesKaj> it may not appear to be but are you sure ?
<Jado> i killed knetworkmanager process
<prince_jammys> BluesKaj: yes, tried text only browser and didnt work
<Jado> but it still doesn't work
<pag> Jado, restart konqueror?
<prince_jammys> you have to restart it, i think
<Jado> i restarted it
<Jado> should i restart my pc ?
<prince_jammys> no, knetworkmanager
<pag> Jado, no.
<prince_jammys> unless it restarts automatically
 * BluesKaj retreats :) 
<pag> prince_jammys, I'd suggest we keep knetworkmanager off...
<prince_jammys> pag oh OK
<Jado> i resi keep it off
<prince_jammys> disregard, i thought it was necessary
<Jado> i keep it off*
<Jado> i still can ping
<Jado> i restarted konqueror but it still doesn't work
<pag> Jado, try the following in Konsole:  sudo /etc/init.d/interfaces resart
<pag> s/resart/restart
<ForgeAus> probably not needs restart probably needs reconfig and/or reinstall
<thecoko> list
<Lynoure> Jado: out of curiousity... are you on irc from that machine or another? Does your other networking work?
<ForgeAus> unless konqui isn't whats wrong of course
<thecoko> Hi, where ara the chanel list?
<Jado> i'm on a windows xp machine, my network works well
<Jado> sudo /etc/init.d/interfaces restart not found :/
<dZen|n|> hello do some of you have enemy territory game installed ? I have problems with downloading packets
<Distro^Junkie> hmmm can't get sound outta all my speakers for surround
<prince_jammys> Jado: wireless, correct?
<BluesKaj> Distro^Junkie, have you checked the vol ctrls in alsamixer ?
<Distro^Junkie> yep
<Distro^Junkie> turn on surround and it comes surround in 2 of the speakers
<Jado> first i wanted to connect wireless, but i don't have drivers, then i plugged an ethernet cable in order to download drivers for the wireless, but it didn't work
<jpatrick> Tonio_: yo
<BluesKaj> Distro^Junkie, how about in kmix?
<Tonio_> jpatrick: re ;)
<Tonio_> just a little switch to kde4 to take kdesudo snapshots for kde-apps ;)
<Distro^Junkie> same
<Jado> why " sudo /etc/init.d/interfaces restart " isn't found ?
<Jado> pag prince_jammys have you another idea for me ?
<Distro^Junkie> and I know they all work cause I dual boot with windows (wife is a mindless winblows user)
<prince_jammys> Jado: no sorry -- but i recall earlier you were having trouble related to wireless
<BluesKaj> ok, Distro^Junkie , using amarok ?
<pag> Jado, probably because I remembered the path wrong..
<Distro^Junkie> amarok or last.fm
<prince_jammys> Jado: or maybe related to having more than one interface? i dont know ... check pag
<Distro^Junkie> amarok is only giving me the xine engine
<Jado> i have two interface
<Jado> wireless and ethernet
<Jado> wireless is by defaut but doesn't work
<pag> Jado, and umm.. try installing firefox  (apt works, right?)  then we will at least see, if it works.
<Jado> so i'm trying ethernet
<BluesKaj> ok Distro^Junkie , but have you got the speaker arrangement tab set for surround 5.1 or whatever setup you have ?
<Jado> "package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package. this may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoloted, or is only available from another source"
<Jado> when apt-get install firefox
<Distro^Junkie> yes I do BluesKaj
<pag> Jado, ' sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install firefox '
<BluesKaj> well, then Distro^Junkie I'm stumped , short of making sure the connections are ok
<Jado> adept manager doesn't work neither, when i do "fetch updates" it stucks at 27% "waiting for headers"
<Distro^Junkie> is alsa installed by default ?
<BluesKaj> nope
<Jado> in the terminal also : 27% "waiting for headers"
<Jado> when apt-get update
<pag> Jado, just wait.. it should timeout at some point
<sylvain-fr> I search how to disable some buttons on the stop menu (hibernate, turn off, restart...)
<BluesKaj> Distro^Junkie, in some cases it's not or you have to set it up in system settings /sound system/hardware tab
<ForgeAus> whats it with debian/ubuntu and the whole bash and dash thing??
<ForgeAus> and how do I counter this? (or is it true?) <wols> bash is installed on EVERY debian by default and is the default shell. always
<sylvain-fr> I search how to disable some buttons on the stop menu (hibernate, turn off, restart...)
<pag> ForgeAus, you can change default shell (at least) in /etc/passwd -file
<Jado> pag what next ?
<pag> Jado, did firefox install?
<Jado> "waiting for headers" :/
<pag> Jado, erm.. press ctrl+c
<siofwolves> I enabled the ATI drivers in Restricted Drivers - System Settings and my box wouldn't boot to the login screen yesterday. according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI thats the way to go too. where do i go next ? btw radeon 9800 is my card.
<Jado> i just rebooted my computer and i directly tried www.google.fr on konqueror it worked then i tried a research and it didn't, finally i retried www.google.fr and it wasn't working anymore
<sylvain-fr> Does someone know "multi-seat" ?
<Jado> any other idea ?
<siofwolves> btw  if i try a manual install 'sudo apt-get install dpkg-dev debhelper libstdc++5 dkms' that seems to work, but, './ati-driver-installer-8.443.1-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/gutsy' doesn't. do i need to be in a specifuc directory?
<BluesKaj> siofwolves, are you on a desktop ?
<siofwolves> BluesKaj, yup
<BluesKaj> have you considered checking for linux drivers for your monitor ?
<Jado> pag, prince_jammys any other idea for me ?
<spawn57> is there a way to turn off usplash, my computer isn't starting for some reason, and I wanna see the bootup screen
<spawn57> um boot up messages
<prince_jammys> Jado: sorry, no -- check on the web?
<BluesKaj> siofwolves, check system settings/monitor&display/admin mode /configure monitor and look for the appropriate driver in the drop down list...apply , then reboot.
<Jado> i searched :/
<siofwolves> BluesKaj, ok
<rufus> how do i install a KDE theme/style?
<rufus> anyone know
<Lynoure> Jado: do you reliably get ips for those sites?
<siofwolves> BluesKaj, settings/monitor&display/admin mode/Hardware/Monitor #1 is where i'm changing the setting. i have a packard bell monitor, so trying the basic 'packard bell' setting.
<Lynoure> Jado: like I asked earlier, how is your other networking from that machine?
<Simon12> Hello
<Simon12> I just installed Kubuntu, I thought compiz was included?
<jpatrick> !compiz | Simon12
<ubotu> Simon12: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Simon12> and, is there any way to handle multiple screens?
<ForgeAus> simon yes
<ForgeAus> you mean multi-head video adaptor?
<Simon12> I couldnt find any UI for it
<ForgeAus> you need to set the virtual desktop size
<Simon12> I have a projector I want to dial view
<Lynoure> Jado: if it was a computer I was on, I'd strace a browser (the simpler browser the better) and see what it does...
<Simon12> *dual
<faust> there is a channel for ubuntu in italian?
<prince_jammys> Jado: check this out --- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=36004f7adefb33b96497575224d931cd&t=282034
<faust> kubuntu*
<PeP`> Hello, I'm searching the alpha 4 of hardy heron with KDE 4 (!), does the normal kubuntu i386 alternate install CD of hardy alpha4 contain KDE4 or is there a special iso somewhere?
<BluesKaj> siofwolves, ok , you may end up with a "custom 1" or some such configuration , but don't be alarmed ,especially if it works  :)
<ForgeAus> #kubuntu-it?
<ForgeAus> wow there is a big one!
<BluesKaj> PeP`, no, hardy and KDE4 are seperate , the default kde in hardy is still 3.5.8
<IppatsuMan> faust: #ubuntu-it
<Simon12> Right now I see the desktop on both my screen andmy projector, Id like them to be dual view instead
<Kobol> Does anyone here use Kubuntu (With KDE4) on a laptop?
<jpatrick> !kde4 > Kobol
<Kobol> I was just going to ask how it performed, didn't need any support, thanks though :P
<CaNCeRouS_CraB> i m getting horrible static in my ausio system in kubuntu.... there is no problem with earthing plz help
<Enissay> i've just installed apache, and my browser try to download index.html from www directory... how can i fix this?
<PeP`> BluesKaj: and do you know where I can download the iso or alpha 4 with KDE4? or would installing a command-line system and then the packages xserver-xorg, xfonts-base, kde4-core and maybe kdm be ok? (bit long...)
<CaNCeRouS_CraB>  i have a dual boot system in windows there is no static ut in kubuntu there is horrible static
<BluesKaj> KDE4 isn't ready for prime time , but if you're adventurous , read the MOTD for kde4 sources
<frank23> PeP`: check this iso out http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/gutsy/kde4/
<frank23> PeP`: it's unsupported though
<PeP`> frank23: thank you
<BluesKaj> CaNCeRouS_CraB, describe static and the setting in which it happens
<PeP`> frank23: actually that is gutsy...  I am looking for the alpha 4 of hardy
<CaNCeRouS_CraB> BluesKaj static noise... and default setting i dint do anything with the settings
<CaNCeRouS_CraB> BluesKaj its sort of a hissing sound
<BluesKaj> are you using amarok or a player of any kind or do you just have the volume cranked up
<frank23> PeP`: oh. you probably have to install kde4 after you install the regular kubuntu hardy
<PeP`> frank23: Ok... I wanted to test the combination without the old KDE interfering, but I guess I'm going to have to install a command-line system and then kde4-core
<PeP`> and xorg
<PeP`> of course
<Simon12> how do I install the nvidia drivers?
<Simon12> I suppose I better do that before fumbling with my scren settings
<frank23> PeP`: that should work I guess. bonne chance
<Pendeta> Is anyone here using Kubuntu with an NVIDIA nForce RAID Class Controller set to RAID 0+1?
<PeP`> frank23: thank you :)
<emanuele> sera a tt
<jpatrick> !it | emanuele
<ubotu> emanuele: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<spawn57> damn kubuntu is crashing alot for me lately
<Simon12> lol Im such a noob, I cant manage to install flash player for konq.
<theunixgeek> How do I add page numbers in OOoWriter? :P
<Simon12> I just downloaded a .tar.gz  but I dont know what to do with it
<spawn57> Simon12: flash ...use adept and search for flash-nonfree
<spawn57> and install it
<jpatrick> !flash > Simon12
<Simon12> thank you
<Enissay> i wanna install php4-mysql wich isn't in the repositories... i download it but i can't install it because it has dependencies with other files.... wich repository do i have to add to install this package and all of it's dependencies?
<Simon12> I dont get any results when searching for flash-nonfree
<Simon12> :S
<SlimeyPete> Simon12: flashplugin-nonfree
<Simon12> cool
<Simon12> hm, I klicked "request install" but nothing happens
<RomanRudenko> Why would adept crash on a fresh 7.10 install in VMWare?
<SlimeyPete> Simon12: and then you clicked apply?
<Simon12> status: not installed, request: install
<RomanRudenko> I can fetch the package list, but once I try to install it, adept dies
<SlimeyPete> Simon12: you have to click Apply Changes
<Simon12> hm, I dont see any apply, only "Cancel request" and "details"
<Simon12> oooooh
<Simon12> there
<SlimeyPete> :)
<SlimeyPete> Enissay: I don't think any of the official repositories will help you there. You may have to install all of it manually.
<RomanRudenko> Also, a lot of K-menu entries are prefixed with _: Entry in K-Menu
<felixhummel> where can i find a comprehensive list of kubuntu-compatible (p35-)motherboards?
<SlimeyPete> RomanRudenko: might be a good idea to do "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade" in a terminal
<felixhummel> i found hardware for linux, but the search is... well, see for yourself: http://hardware4linux.info/search/
<Simon12> hmmm, was that flash plugin for firefox only?
<Simon12> because, I dont have firefox installed ( I think) and Konq is still asking me to download flash when I try to watch a video.
<SlimeyPete> Simon12: I think you have to fiddle a bit to make it work in Konqueror
<SlimeyPete> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<SlimeyPete> hmm
<SlimeyPete> !konqueror
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konqueror - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Simon12> well I rather use firefox anyway
<SlimeyPete> Me too. Actually I use Opera but Firefox is my second choice.
<BluesKaj> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now, although it might not have yet reached all mirrors. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<SlimeyPete> felixhummel: I don't think that such a list exists.
<SlimeyPete> though there is a compatibility section on the ubuntu wiki somewhere
<SlimeyPete> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<SlimeyPete> yeah, there
<SlimeyPete> it's not 100% complete though
<RomanRudenko> Oh, now I know
<RomanRudenko> Crashing is Adept Updater's way of saying that network is down :)
<BluesKaj> I've always liked Konq but it has some quirks that irk me , like the jumping cursor in the google searchbar box, when trying to correct or add a word to a pahrase , that's PITA for KB challenged ppl like me .
<SlimeyPete> RomanRudenko: heh, yeah, that sounds like the sort of thing Adept would do
<felixhummel> thanks, SlimeyPete
<alexey> Vista c'est génial
<Simon12> dang, I accedently installed compiz for gnome and not compiz-kde, is it easy to uninstall? :S
<RomanRudenko> Whoops... opening that VMWare Tools package with Ark was a big mistake
<RomanRudenko> Now it tries to outslow Vista as it is reading and rendering the file tree
<peppers> hi there
<peppers> I was wondering, is there a command or commands that allows you to check the current doenstream and upstream in b/s or kb/s?
<SlimeyPete> yes
<SlimeyPete> "sudo apt-get install bwm"
<peppers> could you tell me please?
<SlimeyPete> then run "bwm"
<peppers> hmm ok lemme try
<gundam_rx78nt1> has anybody experienced any problems after updating kubuntu last week (in ref: the large kde update)?
<Simon12> did I screw up my dear system now? :( Can I uninstall compiz?
<jpatrick> gundam_rx78nt1: kde 3.5.9 has been release..
<romunov> Simon12: you can uninstall compiz
<ahmad_> hello, i can't connect to a wireless connection, can you help me to reconfigure my wireless connection?
<romunov> Simon12: Simon12 see http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/8/29/How-to-install-Compiz-Fusion-on-Ubuntu-Feisty---tutorial-for-advanced-andor-KDE-as-well-as-Xfce-users
<gundam_rx78nt1> jpatrick: so that was that big push last week?
<jpatrick> gundam_rx78nt1: kde 4.0.1 was the big push last week :)
<peppers> SlimeyPete, in bwm, what's TX and what's RX?
<gundam_rx78nt1> jpatrick: I am looking at the update list and it say: kde 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2.2
<jpatrick> gundam_rx78nt1: security update that one
<gundam_rx78nt1> ok.
<gundam_rx78nt1> ahmad_: what is wrong with your wireless configuration?
<ubuntufreak> I installed Kubuntu 7.04 in my system and after i restarted the screen is weird, how do i correct this
<ahmad_> i can't connect to a wireless network, is there wrong with the settings?
<gundam_rx78nt1> are you using the knetwork manager?
<SlimeyPete> peppers: TX is transfer, RX is receive
<SlimeyPete> so out and in
<ubuntufreak> Is there anyway to correct the xserver using the live cd
<ahmad_> gunndam, yup im'm using the knetwork manager.
<SlimeyPete> ubuntufreak: you can mount your hard disk (it might be automounted in fact) and edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SlimeyPete> if that's what you're after
<gundam_rx78nt1> do you see available wireless netowrks or it doesn't show any?
<ahmad_> the available network appears at the knetwork manager but still i cant connect.
<crazymax> Hi!
<SlimeyPete> hi, crazymax.
<crazymax> I see it's enlish chanal
<ahmad_> gundam, in fact the signal strenth is 71,
<gundam_rx78nt1> so when you try to connect to a network, what does it tell you?
<SlimeyPete> crazymax: yes, but there are other channels for other languages
<gundam_rx78nt1> that is good enough for a decent connection...
<SlimeyPete> crazymax: what language do you speak?
<gundam_rx78nt1> have you configured any manual connections?
<crazymax> Russian
<SlimeyPete> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ahmad_>  activating wireless network connection the the the lower portion corega (ra0), the 28% and activation stage: configuring device
<gundam_rx78nt1> it doesn't go beyond the 28%
<ahmad_> yup it doesn't go beyond 28%
<gundam_rx78nt1> have you tried to use any other program besides knetwork manager?
<Pendeta> raid
<ahmad_> no not yet, i try to configure it manually, the rao is enabled at the network interface
<shawn_> heya
<shawn_> quick question
<gundam_rx78nt1> if you are not connecting to a wpa encrypted network, then try another wifi manager program.  Many people here has changed the application for that reason.
<ahmad_> then at the route, the ip address appears 192.168.1.1 same appears at the domain server name
<ahmad_> ok gundam, i will try after i finish downlowding at the adept updater
<TuxOtaku> hey guys, how would I go about changing KDE 3.5's default file manager to dolphin instead of konqueror?
<BluesKaj> !dolphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<TuxOtaku> ok cool
<BluesKaj> so just sub dolphin for konq in that tutorial
<simon_> hello, how do I mount a drive?
<simon_> a ntsf drive to be precise
<gundam_rx78nt1> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<TuxOtaku> one more question...does anyone know if there's a firefox theme based on the new crystal theme in KDE?
<BluesKaj> simon_, also , install ntfs-3g and ntfs-config if you need access to an external drive .
<simon_> ic ok
<simon_> thx
<ethan961> new theme ie oxygen?
<ethan961> there is a skin for ff for crystal, I havnt seen an oxygen one yet
<sigma_1234> someone is probably still making it
<sigma_1234> anyway why bother using firefox. use konqueror
<BluesKaj> sigma_1234, unfortunately FF has fewer "issues" on gutsy than konq does.
<simon_> I can see my drive in the "System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem", but when I click it in the Dolphin - Storage Media I get "hal-storage-fixed-mount-options refused uid 1000" as an error message at the bottom.
<prince_jammys> simon: what is the name of the mount point?
<siofwolves> after a week of trying i have installed an ati driver :) i used this guide for anyone that needs it. -> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<BluesKaj> yes siofwolves , it depends on what you want to do with your graphics
<BluesKaj> siofwolves, I use the restricted driver cuz I want to have google earth , DRI and 3D ,on my onboard low end x200g ati card .
<sigma_1234> yeah but firefox is so slow and eats resources
<BluesKaj> sigma_1234, I beg to differ ..FF runs clean and fast here
<stdin> check it's mem usage
<sigma_1234> really? where did you download it from?
<sigma_1234> it uses over 100mb. konq uses about 50 and its a file manager
<siofwolves> BluesKaj, i just want to have the correct driver installed for my card, anything which I ran ie, scorched 3D would be very slow, which is'nt right.
<simon_> hm, Kopete crashes for me when I try to log in at msn, is there another better IM out there for KDE?
<BluesKaj> stdin, it does what I need it to do , konq hasn't kept up with innivations IMO ...was a konq user and fan for a long time but since Gutsy it's too restricted and PITA in some ways
<stdin> BluesKaj: try FF3, you'll soon switch back :p
 * siofwolves is happy now
<sigma_1234> what is the word kompete supposed to mean?
<BluesKaj> siofwolves, yesterday I suggested that you use the restricted default driver in system settings advanced
<sigma_1234> sorry meant kopete
<siofwolves> BluesKaj, i couldn't boot though. it frooze before the login screen.
<BluesKaj> stdin, yeah FF3 is not ready for prime time
<stdin> BluesKaj: tell that to the person that decided to make it the default FF version in hardy :/
<BluesKaj> siofwolves, did you try to setup your monitor driver like I suggested?
<_Angelus_> BluesKaj: the only 3issues i found in konq where, a bit flower then FF , you must use and old version of flash or it crashes , and amsn's direct linke to hotmail's acoount doenst workin it (which i dont use anymore cause i changed to gmail(
<BluesKaj> _Angelus_, and gmail still doesn't render properly in konq
<tj__> i used the ad/remove programs to install open arena but i can't find the program folder so i can add maps can anyone help
<_Angelus_> i use gmail from kmail BluesKaj which works very good using pop3 and smtp
<siofwolves> BluesKaj, yeah i did earlier, didn't try the restricted default driver in system settings advanced again though. i will next time ;)
<BluesKaj> I'm using FF cuz it works right now ..as soon as konq is brought up to date , I'll switch back .
<ForgeAus> hehe someone should make a kubunturix! :) (kubuntu on interix!)
<BluesKaj> siofwolves, i suspect it's the same driver as the one you used in that tutorial
<siofwolves> heh i have a monitor with packard bell on but it says NEC on the back. (NEC is what is the driver i'm using)
<BluesKaj> _Angelus_, I'm still using kmail ..works fine with FF as the browser
<siofwolves> BluesKaj, i agree. i never knew the monitor needed to be correctly selected. i do now though.
<BluesKaj> yes gmail is linked to my kmail as well
<BluesKaj> siofwolves, yes ppl overlook the importance of monitor drivers
<siofwolves> BluesKaj, thanks for your help. :)
<tj__> how do i see .folders in the home dir
<_Angelus_> tj__: command line or dolphin?
<tj__> i don't see any og the folder in the home folder that start like .folder
<tj__> dolphin shows the home folder but i guess i'm trying to see hidden folders
<Arwen> ctrl+h perhaps?
<Arwen> alt+. *
<jykke> I am running kubuntu edgy on my laptop I have some problems getting wireless to start with boot
<jykke> I made S42wireless-restart and linked that to a shell script in /etc/init.d that does a restart but it does not work
<jykke> I need to do manual restart after boot and then the interface is up
<tj__> alt+. worked thanks alot
<simon_> Im trying to figure out how to install ntsf-3g
<simon_> I couldnt find it in the adept manager
<simon_> how do I do?
<stdin> !ntfs-3g | simon_
<ubotu> simon_: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<tj__> why does dolphin always give me the error can't save bookmark ever time i close a window out
<tj__> Unable to save bookmarks in /home/tj/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml. Reported error was: Permission denied. This error message will only be shown once. The cause of the error needs to be fixed as quickly as possible, which is most likely a full hard drive.
<sub[t]rnl> tj__➜ sudo chown tj ~/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml
<simon_> is there any winamp like app where u canb listen to internet radio?
<stdin> simon_: what, you don't like amarok?
<tj__> i did sudo chown tj ~/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml sorry same error
<stdin> tj__: try "sudo chown -R tj:tj  ~/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/"
<simon_> I couldnt find any radio thingy there, will take another look
<tj__> worked thanks
<walmik> hello enlightened ones... can anybody pls tell me the right java paeclipseckages to be installed for running
<walmik> java packages for eclipse
<simon_> stdin > "Error loading media. There is no available decoder." :(
<Ayabara> anyone with a Dell XPS M1530 about?
<walmik> !javA
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<simon_> weird, I just installed ntsf-config and absoluitly nothing happens when I try to run it from System->NTSF Config Tool
<AndreSTC> how to read DVD on kubuntu?
<jpatrick> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<AndreSTC> jpatrick "for playing DVD" link isnt working
<simon_> Anyone have an idea of why nothing happens when I run NTSF Config Tool?
<selckin> running it console?
<jpatrick> AndreSTC: works here
<PhilRod> hi, stupid question: is there a standard way to control laptop fans in kubuntu, or do I need something specific to my make/model?
<jpatrick> PhilRod: hmm, I'd like to know that too
<PhilRod> well, so apparently the i8k tools will control the fan on my laptop, but I'm running from a live cd, so I'd have to install it somehow. Is that possible on the kubuntu livecd?
<simon_> selckin: nope
<selckin> try that, see if it outputs any text
<AndreSTC> i have a dvd with some files... i put it in the driver... it shows there is a new media found, i click on it to open on a new window and nothing happens... where can i acess the files on the dvd?
<simon_> selckin, do u know how?
<obituary> hi
<obituary> anybody please tell me how to conect wireless in kubuntu
<sigma_1234> will ubuntu mobile edition be able to run on the eeepc?
<sigma_1234> sorry got dc. did anyone reply to my question?
<migue> hi
<jussi01> hi
<TuxOtaku> is there any way to make the clock applet in kde 3.5's kicker transparent?
<Simon12> 1. Anyone knows how to run ntsf-config from the console in kde? 2. Anyone know why I get "there is no available decoder" when trying to listen to a radio stream in Amarok?
<Arwen> TuxOtaku, set your panel to be transparent
<jussi01> Simon12: 2. install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<jussi01> not sure about the ntfs-config - although have you tried running that command?
<Simon12> jussi01: Yes, I tried to run just "ntsf-config", said "command not found"
<jussi01> Simon12: you have a typo, it should be ntfs-config
<Simon12> that was only here =)
<Simon12> good eyes tho
<Simon12> hm no it wasnt, lol
<Simon12> brb
<freeksh0w86> i can't get ogg vorbis files ripped from CD's to play... i tried both k3b and KAudioCreator. any ideas? i can get older vorbis audio files to play though...
<kenneth> hello all
<jussi01> freeksh0w86: what error does it give?
<jussi01> hi kenneth
<kenneth> anyone know what channel i can chat on for emc2 ?
<kenneth> hello juss
<jussi01> kenneth: what is emc2?
<freeksh0w86> @jussi01 no errors, all applications that try to play the ogg file either freeze or crash
<kenneth> cnc(machining) software
<jussi01> kenneth: no idea. sorry
<kenneth> ok  thanks anyway
<kenneth> off to look....have fun..............and thanks again juss
<freeksh0w86> well, mplayer, when i run it from the command line, keeps trying to select "ffmpeg/libavcodec" to play the ogg
<jussi01> gah, when will people learn tab completion :(
<freeksh0w86> er... it is the "vorbis decoder though"
<jussi01> freeksh0w86: Im not sure what should cause that.
<jussi01> freeksh0w86: you could look at the !codecs page, but Im not sure anything there will help
<freeksh0w86> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<freeksh0w86> maybe i should just restart KDE and try again since none of my ogg files seem to work right now
<jussi01> freeksh0w86: that may help...
<TuxOtaku> Arwen, I don't want the ENTIRE panel transparent, I just want the clock to blend in with the pixmapped background I have on my panel
<hektik> whats the latest version of the nvidia drivers in the package manager?
<Arwen> TuxOtaku, doesn't work that way, mfraid
<hektik> whats the latest version of the nvidia drivers in the package manager?
<jussi01> !info nvidia-glx-new | hektik
<ubotu> hektik: nvidia-glx-new (source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (2.6.22.4-14.10)): NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.10 (gutsy), package size 4896 kB, installed size 14848 kB
<jussi01> hektik: please be a little patient ;)
<hektik> the only way to run 3d acceleration with nvidia 8800gt is to install the latest drivers from the nvidia webpage right ?
<hektik> sorry. didnt mean to type twice
<jussi01> hektik: I suspect so - I think hardy will have the new drivers
<hektik> when does hardy come out ?
<jussi01> april
<jussi01> !info nvidia-glx-new hardy | hektik
<ubotu> hektik: nvidia-glx-new (source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (2.6.24.9-8.22)): NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 169.09+2.6.24.9-8.22 (hardy), package size 5124 kB, installed size 15232 kB
<hektik> yea, there it is
<hektik> thats not cool
<simon12> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<simon12> hm, how do u get the bot to say smart things?
<simon12> ah there we go
<simon12> hm, I tried to install the nvidia drivers by installing nvidia-glx-new from the adept manager, installation was successfull, but I cant find any configuration application anywhere.
<|Dreams|> is it possible to replace kde 3.5 with kde 4?
<|Dreams|> or should i just wait for the next version of kubuntu
<Arwen> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Arwen> it is, but whether it's advisable is a whole other question
<simon12> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<|Dreams|> so i should just wait for the next release
<ninher> hi all
<BluesKaj> !Flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now, although it might not have yet reached all mirrors. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<BluesKaj> the nonfree flash plug mentioned above , how can that be the the older version that is supposed to work in konqueror ?
<johey> How can I update to KTorrent 2.2.5 in Gutsy Gibbon?
<Arwen> johey, by installing it
<jahromeo> where are the .bin files stored for aptget?
<NickPresta> !info ktorrent
<johey> Arwen: Is there a package for it, or should I apt-get remove it first and then install it from source or something?
<ubotu> ktorrent (source: ktorrent): BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.1-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 2698 kB, installed size 9932 kB
<NickPresta> johey, there is version 2.2.1 in the repos. Any reason why you need 2.2.5?
<johey> NickPresta: Yes. <2.2.5 is banned from a site.
<Arwen> johey, download the source, copy over the debian packaging information from a Debian source package, build.
<NickPresta> johey, ah I see. You would have to compile, it seems.
<jahromeo> where are the .bin files stored for aptget?
<SlimeyPete> they're .deb, not .bin
<NickPresta> johey, I would use checkinstall, to create a deb so your update process is not screwed up in the future.
<SlimeyPete> and they're somewhere in /var/apt
<Arwen> or install the Hardy package Phttp://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/net/ktorrent)
<Arwen> (http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/net/ktorrent)*
<NickPresta> !checkinstall > johey
<SlimeyPete> /var/apt/cache I think
<Arwen> ...
<jahromeo> thanks
<Arwen> ( http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/net/ktorrent )
<jahromeo> \
<ScorpKing> jahromeo: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Arwen> !checkinstall | do not use
<ubotu> do not use: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<jahromeo> scorpion maybe you can help me - my apt-get gets corrupted and i get segmentation faults
<jpatrick> Arwen: why not?
<jahromeo> if im using a frontend such as adept
<Arwen> jpatrick, it kills dependency handling
<jahromeo> so i switched to synaptic didnt have the fault whole day and its occured again
<jahromeo> is there a quick fix other than del the bin and using the console?
<ScorpKing> jahromeo: any errors from the command line?
<jahromeo> command line is fine - if i use that , but soon as i use frontend it corrupts the .bin
<jahromeo> no matter if its adept or synaptic
<NickPresta> Arwen, I don't know if it is a problem but KTorrent in Hardy requires libc6 >= 2.7.1. Gutsy only has 2.6.1.
<johey> Oki, NickPresta. Thanks!
<Arwen> NickPresta, well, that would be a problem. Hehe.
<NickPresta> Which is why you should use checkinstall install of installing a deb meant for something else :)
<Arwen> NickPresta, no, that means you should make a proper deb package
<Arwen> per !packaging
<NickPresta> I aware of packing, and I'm not going to argue with you, but some people may find that intimidating and time consuming for something as simple as upgrading a minor version of KTorrent.
<innname> o
<IIVQ> hello
<innname> hi
<jahromeo> how does on search for something via apt-get?
<NickPresta> jahromeo, apt-cache search PACKAGE
<ScorpKing> jahromeo: maybe reinstall adept?
<jahromeo> thanks
<jahromeo> adept/synaptic both do it
<jahromeo> im not going to use frontends anymore
<jahromeo> they corrupt my things and cause me headaches
<ScorpKing> jahromeo: you can also try to start adept_installer from konsole and see if any errors show in konsole
<jahromeo> it does it with synaptic too
<jahromeo> until i del those 2.bin files
<jahromeo> neither will run
<jahromeo> nor will apt-get
<NickPresta> jahromeo, we need error messages and such. We can't guess the problem (most of the time ;) anyways)
<ScorpKing> what .bin files?
<IIVQ> question: how do I disable spell-checking in kubuntu?
<NightBird> IIVQ: that may be a program specific thing, what program are you wanting to do it in?
<jahromeo> jerome@AbadonwareLinux:/var/cache/apt$ sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<jahromeo> Reading package lists... Done
<jahromeo> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<jahromeo> that is it
<jahromeo> thats all it is
<jahromeo> i del the .bin and apt-get/frontend works again well synaptic does - adept is a piece of bollocks that keeps crashing so i dont use it
<IIVQ> NightBird, in this case: in XChat
<unagi> anyone have funky crap going on when they start kubuntu, like tray icons not showing up and adept notifier in a window?
<ScorpKing> jahromeo: what .bin ?
<IIVQ> but actually, in all programs (except for openoffice)
<jahromeo> in the apt/cache folder
<NickPresta> unagi, you running Compiz Fusion?
<unagi> yes
<NightBird> IIVQ: dunno then
<jahromeo> sudo rm pkgcache.bin srcpkgcache.bin - dels and stops segmentation error to frontend like adept/synaptic
<IIVQ> NightBird, Konqueror also has spell checking on input boxes. It's annoying the hell out of me
<unagi> NickPresta: yes
<NickPresta> unagi, That is the problem. I don't think they know of a fix yet.
<unagi> oh
<ScorpKing> jahromeo: what does dmesg | tail say? please don't paste here.
<unagi> would it maybe help if i delayed the start of comppiz?
<ScorpKing> !paste > jahromeo
<Distro^Junkie> The ALSA soundsystem is either busy or not present. <--- keep getting this in the last.fm radio player
<NickPresta> unagi, I don't think so. Ask in #compiz-fusion. There may be a fix since I last checked.
<Distro^Junkie> but its showing it as an option in the player
<jahromeo> im telling you its the .bin that corrupts
<jahromeo> when i del em frontend works fine
<jahromeo> but ill paste it
<jahromeo> http://pastebin.com/m7ffa9bc9
<ScorpKing> jahromeo: i don't say it's not. i just can see why. nothing in dmesg
<jahromeo> nobody yesterday for 2 hrs could tell me why its doing what its doing\
<jahromeo> in kubuntu/ubuntu/compiz-fusion
<jahromeo> i had em all stumped
<jahromeo> best solution was del .bin and dont use a frontend
<jahromeo> when im not using frontend it doesnt happen
<ScorpKing> jahromeo: any full filesystems? see df -h
<jahromeo> cli = fine
<jeisma> anyone here familiar with perl/longest common subsequence prob?
<jeisma> jahromeo whats the prob?
<simon12> hello. Im playing around in nvidia settings, trying to get my dual view config to work. It finaly works pretty nice, except that its my secondary monitor that acts as the main one. I cant find any way in the UI to select wich one should be the main one. Anyone knows?
<biovore> you can do everything in CLI.. you can't do everything from a GUI..
<jahromeo> http://pastebin.com/m24b2492c
<biovore> simon12: I think there is an option you can put in xorg.conf to say.. to the right or to the left..  It also maters what port on the graphics card your using.
<jahromeo> if i use a frontend like adept/synaptic it corrupts pkgcache.bin srcpkgcache.bin and i gotta del em before apt-get will work again or i get segmentation faults
<ScorpKing> jahromeo: nope, no full disks.
<simon12> yes, Ive set it to the left, that works fine, except the tasbar is on the right side, and so is the login window.
 * ScorpKing thinks..
<simon12> so I assume the right one is, for some reason, acting as the main monitor
<biovore> swap the connections on the graphics card.. (simplest way to go)
<simon12> that one is a crt
<simon12> cant do that
<jahromeo> anway i need to restart x so i can use compiz
<jahromeo> brb
<biovore> swap where the monitors are sitting on the desk :-P
<simon12> the monitor I want to be secondary that is now functioning as primary only has a vga input
<simon12> its actually a projector to be precis :D
<simon12> and its a pain in the a** to work at the wall :)
<simon12> (because its behind me lol)
<ScorpKing> simon12: have you looked in the monitor and display section in kcontrol?
<simon12> hm kcontrol..
<simon12> where do I find this kcontrol?
<ScorpKing> simon12: press alt+f2 and type kcontrol
<simon12> Only my projector is shown there
<jahromeo> k back graphics is working now
<jahromeo> so scorpion you have a think on why frontend corrups those .bins?
<ScorpKing> jahromeo: no idea what else it could be with adept. try asking in #linux and #ubuntu
<ScorpKing> jahromeo: reinstall adept maybe
<jahromeo> linux channel aint newb friendly to say the least - they dont like noob users
<jahromeo> scorpion - it does it on synaptic/adept
<jahromeo> synaptic only once in like 2 days, adept every time i open
<ScorpKing> really weird
<jahromeo> compiz is working but now i got that error where my x boxes etc dissapear what is string to fix that again? e.g. parts of menus are missing
<jahromeo> yep it is
<NickPresta> jahromeo, emerald --replace
<jahromeo> thats not it
<jahromeo> didnt even have emerald installed
<jahromeo> its some nvidia command
<jahromeo> that i cant remember
<jahromeo> To fix your compiz window decorations (titlebars) with an nVidia graphics card, run « sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24 », then restart !X.
<jahromeo> its that
<NickPresta> ah okay.
<Jahromeo> does adept start by default when you start a machine
<Jahromeo> caus i keep getting adept errors
<Arwen> is there a way to tell how much of my RAM is being used, discounting buffers and cache?
<ScorpKing> Jahromeo: have you tried - sudo apt-get update ?
<Jahromeo> yes
<NickPresta> Arwen, `free`?
<ScorpKing> Jahromeo: it might also be a good idea to look in /var/log/* for any usefull adept errors
<Arwen> NickPresta, I suppose that works
<Jahromeo> http://pastebin.com/m138de66e - i get that popup whenever i restart x / restart pc
<NickPresta> Jahromeo, and this is on Gutsy?
<Jahromeo> 7.10
<Jahromeo> then i gotta del the 2.bins again
<Jahromeo> its a pain in the ass
<NickPresta> Jahromeo, yep, Gutsy. That is really strange. Personally, I would create a topic on ubuntuforums.org. Wait for someone to come and explain the situation.
<simon12> I managed to move the task bar to the screen that I want to be primary by going in to Configure - KDE Panel, but Im afrid the login screen will still be shown on the projector. Hmm, When the computer starts the loading screen and Grub is shown on the projector aswell. Think its possible to change primary display from bios or something?
<Jahromeo> if i wanna use apt-get aftger restart then i gotta del the 2.bin
<Jahromeo> restarting to fix driveri ssues
<Distro^Junkie> The ALSA soundsystem is either busy or not present. <--- keep getting this in the last.fm radio player but its showing it as an option in the player
<sigma_1234> its prob busy then. can you play music fine in amarok?
<Distro^Junkie> yes
<Distro^Junkie> even though its using xine engine
<ScorpKing> Jahromeo: the 2 .bin's seems to be the database. after you delete them you must run sudo apt-get update coz they are supposed to be the from what i can see
<ScorpKing> there*
<Jahromeo> k ill try that scorp
<noformat> hello all.  I'm trying to do a kubuntu install here, but the installer won't let me proceed without formatting various partitons.  They've gotta data on them that can't go anywhere else.  Is there any way I can get around this?
<ScorpKing> !tab > Jahromeo
<arcticpenguin380> will kubuntu ever have the requirments of vista?
<surgy> arcticpenguin380: if it ever does you will never see me again
<Jahromeo> ScorpKing:  OOO thats nice thanks
<ScorpKing> :D thants better.
<ScorpKing> that's*
<Jahromeo> i must say im not liking kubuntu
<Jahromeo> my firefox wont even run
<Jahromeo> it doesnt do anything hourglass turns, and then it closes
<ScorpKing> Jahromeo: seems like you have a few not-so-nice problems on that box :P
<sigma_1234> Jahromeo we meet again :)
<Jahromeo> yeah im not liking this 7.10 :P
<Jahromeo> too buggy for me
<Jahromeo> op
<Jahromeo> jerome@AbadonwareLinux:~$ firefox
<Jahromeo> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Jahromeo> if i get one more frikking segmentation error i am going to have the biggest hissy
<sigma_1234> Yeah those things should work without tinking. kubuntu is prob not liking your hardware
<Jahromeo> where are firefox settings stored
<Jahromeo> its a new machine quad core etc
<prince_jammys> Jahromeo: ~/.mozilla
<Jahromeo> how do i fix a segmenation fault in firefox
<Jahromeo> are there more .bins i can del
<sigma_1234> where did you buy it from? not sahara i hope
<Jahromeo> i put it together myself
<Jahromeo> cpu sahara - hdd rectron - mboard rectron - keyboard/mouse rectron - case pcmall.co.za - dvd - rectron - ram rectron
<Jahromeo> mostly a rectron machine
<prince_jammys> Jahromeo: don't know -- some people have had success restoring the default preferences, as in "mv ~/.mozilla ~/mozbackup"
<prince_jammys> Jahromeo: gnome or KDE?
<Jahromeo> kde
<Jahromeo> kubunmtu
<prince_jammys> Jahromeo: yeah i get that sometimes myself and use KDE --- have yet to determine why sometimes firefox hangs and sometimes it doesnt
<Jahromeo> so how do i fix?
<prince_jammys> Jahromeo: you can try the above -- but it's not necessarily a fix
<prince_jammys> Jahromeo: if it doesn't work, you move the directory back
<Jahromeo> do i just alt+f2 and run that?
<prince_jammys> Jahromeo: yes
<ScorpKing> Jahromeo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/57393
<sigma_1234> that sahara stuff is dodgy. is the proc on a one or 3year warranty?
<prince_jammys> Jahromeo: if it doesn't work, then: "mv ~/mozbackup ~/.mozilla"
<Jahromeo> only my cpu is sahara scorpion
<Jahromeo> still no luck
<Jahromeo> *sigma sorry
<Jahromeo> willl it be ok to stay with this till new versionn comes out and would upgrade fix all these issues im having hopefully??
<Jahromeo> bandwidth is expensive here and to keep reinstalling and dling 200-300 mb is pissing me off no end
<Jahromeo> its becoming cheaper to run a windows box even if you have to pay licencing
<ScorpKing> Jahromeo: do a memtest. i don't think your programs is the problem. it could be something with the kernel or memory management but i'm no pro, just guessing
<Jahromeo> thing is scorpion pclinuix was fine
<prince_jammys> but it's mozilla that's segfaulting, not apt
<Jahromeo> and its same pc
<sigma_1234> something hardware wise sounds realy off on ur pc
<Jahromeo> i know but apt-get was segmenting too and i fix that by del .bin files for it, is there no such option for ffox?
<prince_jammys> Jahromeo: oooh there's more to it than i thought
<sigma_1234> you shouldnt have to delete anything
<BluesKaj> !flashissues
 * ScorpKing agrees..
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now, although it might not have yet reached all mirrors. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<Jahromeo> is there a repair option if i reinstall kubuntu?
<prince_jammys> Jahromeo: deleting bin files is playing with fire -- things can become a mess
<Jahromeo> thing is i dont want to lose my 200-300mb of upgrades ive already done
<Jahromeo> meh its only way to use apt-get
<Jahromeo> my frontend like synaptic/adept corrupt them
<Jahromeo> so i no longer use the frontend
<Jahromeo> is there anyway to reinstall kubuntu without losing all my updates? - like a repair install?
<ScorpKing> Jahromeo: take a look at apt-move and apt-cacher. with that you can save all your upgrades
<sigma_1234> disable updates. your bandwidth is too pricey
<Jahromeo> yeah sigma this is my point
<prince_jammys> Jahromeo: yes, look into those packages -- also check out package aptoncd
<prince_jammys> !info aptoncd | Jahromeo
<ubotu> jahromeo: aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.97-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 135 kB, installed size 1024 kB
<Jahromeo> if i keep getting hit with nonsense like this im going to use windows - its becoming cheaper even with licencing
<ScorpKing> aptoncd doesn't support kubuntu. the gnome downloads will be big to get it installed
<Jahromeo> man is there no repair option like windows - press r - and it reinstall but keeps settings/files
<ScorpKing> Jahromeo: that's why i keep /home on a second partition. ;)
<prince_jammys> Jahromeo: i have never had that "repair" option repair anything for me ,lol
<Jahromeo> im not worried about personal info there is none on here - but my dls like skype , ffox etc
<Jahromeo> will those be overwritten?
<Jahromeo> bandwidth is like 10 dollars a gig here
<Jahromeo> its expensive i cant sit redownloading things again
<prince_jammys> Jahromeo: if you reinstall kubuntu, yes they will be overwritten
<ScorpKing> Jahromeo: all of the settings is in /home/you/.<somehiddenfile>
<prince_jammys> Jahromeo: you can cache the stuff and not have to redownload it
<Jahromeo> snore im tempted to wait till april
<Jahromeo> and have the upgrade fix these bugs
<Jahromeo> i cant format its too expensive
<ScorpKing> Jahromeo: i pay $46 for 1GB btw ;)
<sigma_1234> what country scorpking?
<ScorpKing> 1GB 3G in South Africa
<sigma_1234> thats different though. its not a fixed line so should cost more
 * BluesKaj is beginning to wonder if it's too much to ask to have konqueror actually work on flash sites , or is this some kind of purst punishment on ppl who like media on websites ?
<ScorpKing> sigma_1234: true, but i move around a lot
<sigma_1234> but dam you actually get 3g. i live in metro durban and i dont!
<ScorpKing> hehe
<sigma_1234> works for me blueskaj. but i uninstalled it to save bandwith
<BluesKaj> back to FF I guess , even the US repos don't seem to have the right flash plugin for konq
<ScorpKing> BluesKaj: konq use the ff plugin on my box and it works great
<sigma_1234> nosrednaekim: did you eventually buy a eeepc?
<BluesKaj> weird , it won't go on my setup
<llutz> BluesKaj: works here too
<nosrednaekim> sigma_1234 » nah... I really really want one though, but I don't have enough money. I don't want to go to college broke :)
<BluesKaj> what , repos are you using ScorpKing ?
<ScorpKing> BluesKaj: http://za.bla
<ubuntu_> hello
<ScorpKing> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ubuntu_> I have Kubuntu 7.10 install problems
<ubuntu_> How are you
<sigma_1234> lol it just got released in sa. surprisingly the same price as in the usa. but thats probably because asus has a local office here
<ScorpKing> sigma_1234: join offtopic plz
<ScorpKing> !ask | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<BluesKaj> llutz, what sources are you using ?
<llutz> BluesKaj: de.archive..
<ubuntu_> ok thanks
<Jahromeo> scorpion im also in ZA :P
<Jahromeo> cpt
<Jahromeo> and 70 rand a gig man, im going to have us capped before long dling updates
<BluesKaj> odd , i changed mine to US , cuz i suspected that the canadian ones weren't up to date
<llutz> BluesKaj: 9.0.48.0.2+really0ubuntu12.2 0 from    http://de.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy-updates/multiverse Packages
<ScorpKing> :D nice. there is #ubuntu-za btw
<ubuntu_> ASUS CUSL2 512MB 1GHZ   boots desktop Live CD     but install on 30 GB HD seems to hang up
<ubuntu_> also QTPart hangs when I try to use that
<sigma_1234> ubuntu-za
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_ » are you trying to do dual-boot?
<ubuntu_> no
<ubuntu_> wipe out whole HD and install just kubuntu using most automated (simple) method possible
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_ » is it crashing on formatting or partitioning?
<ubuntu_> I think so
<nosrednaekim> which one.
<ubuntu_> I got to copying files once (around 66%)
<nosrednaekim> so it got past formatting.
<ubuntu_> but mostly freezes whole desktop around 5%
<ubuntu_> I tried several different HD
<nosrednaekim> sounds like a bad CD.
<ubuntu_> I ran CD verify and it passed though
<ubuntu_> should I run again?
<ubuntu_> can I verify from the 7.10 liveCD desktup
<nosrednaekim> yeah, I think there is  checkCD on the grub boot menu
<ubuntu_> I used that one before
<nosrednaekim> hum.
<ubuntu_> ok I'll check the CD once more
<ubuntu_> be back in a little bit
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_ » can't really say what the problem is then...
<nosrednaekim> ok
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> \leave
<ubuntu_> doh
<ubuntu_> allways get the wrong slash
<nosrednaekim> :)
<vlt> Hello. Since the recent big update for kde programs (example line from /var/log/aptitude: [UPGRADE] konqueror-nsplugins 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27.3 -> 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27.4) nspluginviewer crashes every time. Any known solution?
<nosrednaekim> thats not what I would call a big update..... but when does it crash?
<Jahromeo>  what is 7.10 - gutsy or feisty?
<hydrogen> gutsy
<Jahromeo> thanks
<hydrogen> lsb_release -c
<BluesKaj> nope , back to FF , no flash joy in konq
<nosrednaekim> ha, i'm exactly the opposite, flash works in konq, but not in ff
<nosrednaekim> and I prefer FF
<hydrogen> flash doesn't work.
<emilsedgh> BluesKaj: FF is wrong, thats Fx :D
<hydrogen> ff doesn't work.
<hydrogen> use opera
<hydrogen> and enjoy life
<BluesKaj> FF works fine , konq doesn't with flash i mean
<BluesKaj> opera is too busy
<vlt> nosrednaekim: Everytime I open a web page containing some element that requires nspluginviewer.
<vlt> nosrednaekim: ... I get a crash report window about nspluginviewer.
<nosrednaekim> I think the latest version of flash no longer works with konqueror.....
<BluesKaj> welcome to the nspluginviewer cpuhog app
<vlt> BluesKaj: Any solution?
<BluesKaj> vlt, it seems to depend on your sources.list repositories, whether they have the right version flashplugin-nonfree that works with konqueror . I'm using a US repos source but I haven't been able to get youtube videos to work in konq :(
<BluesKaj> so it seems to be a hit and miss thing, vlt
<vlt> BluesKaj: I use "deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse" ... dapper-updates and dapper-security
<X9nLinux1> Hi everybody.  Running Dapper on an old iMac.  Using a second monitor plugged into the extra port.  Just did a fresh install.  The monitor has set up with wrong resolution.  Looks like 640x480.  Went into System settings => Monitors.  Won't reset right. How do I fix?
<galbatorix> zut, c'est anglais ici ?
<galbatorix> je suis francais :$
<galbatorix> I am french
<nosrednaekim> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<galbatorix> merci
<nosrednaekim> X9nLinux1 » so you want a higher res?
<X9nLinux1> yes!
<nosrednaekim> X9nLinux1 » does the hardware support it?
<nosrednaekim> ie, the graphics card
<X9nLinux1> 870 x 1152 iirc
<X9nLinux1> yes it does... it WAS running previously
<nosrednaekim> ok,so you are effectively trying to run dual-head?
<X9nLinux1> JUST discovered something on side of the settings display panel..
<X9nLinux1> yes except for that has not yet worked...
<nosrednaekim> with different res's on each monitor?
<X9nLinux1> so far only the secondary monitor is showing with first one going black
<X9nLinux1> They are probably different, not 100% positive though.
<nosrednaekim> it may be going black because you are exceeding its res/refresh.
<nosrednaekim> but at 640x480, I doubt it ;)
<X9nLinux1> it is happy during startup, but then goes black when things finish starting up and only second monitor shows
<djdarkman> how can I force reload the alsa?
<djdarkman> I can`t seem to find it in ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> well, thats because X starts and has a totally different monitor settings than the kernel framebuffer
<nosrednaekim> djdarkman » /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<ScorpKing> djdarkman: it's alsamixer
<djdarkman> it doesn`t work
<nosrednaekim> !dualhead | X9nLinux1
<ubotu> X9nLinux1: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<X9nLinux1> am trying a restart on it right now... lets see how that goes.  Will go check your link in just a minute.
<nosrednaekim> X9nLinux1 » I really have no clue how to do dual-head, or anything more complicated than a simple mirrored projector set-up
<djdarkman> nosrednaekim: in knoppix I typed /etc/init.d/alsa force-restart ,and it realy restarted alsa in ubuntu it just doesn`t work
<nosrednaekim> djdarkman » whats the problem?
<djdarkman> nosrednaekim: skype is the problem it messes up some type of recording buffer, voice only works for half an hour
<X9nLinux1> well, so far I've not found anything good on dual heads on Mac, ... but not done fishing by a long shot
<nosrednaekim> oh... skype <_<
<djdarkman> I have to restart my computer for skype to work again
<djdarkman> probably something with my soundcard driver
<nosrednaekim> possibly... did you try restarting sound in system-settings?
<hanswerner> auch jemand hier der deutsch spricht?
<djdarkman> no such option
<nosrednaekim> well, change some value, change it back, and hit apply
<nosrednaekim> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<arcticpenguin380> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<BluesKaj> any canucks around ?
<NickPresta> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> NickPresta, hey ...i need a canadian sources.list , if you have one ...forgot to backup
<X9nLinux1> nosrednaekim : Is there any such thing as some 'vision impared' setting that could be triggered innadvertently somehow?  The resolution is not acting like simply wrong size screen.  Its more like moving around with a magnifying glass all over the place.
<nosrednaekim> X9nLinux1 » that usually happens when you are sending the monitor a higher res than is supported
<theo__> Qui parle francais ici ?
<NickPresta> BluesKaj, I actually don't have a canadian mirror sources.list. I have http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu repos though.
<NickPresta> !fr | theo__
<ubotu> theo__: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<theo__> ah merci
<theo__> euh thanks
<X9nLinux1> nosrednaekim : That can't be the case because the exact same hardware had the same version and software a few weeks ago and only had hard drive changed out.
<nosrednaekim> odd.
<X9nLinux1> it appears that the Display 'Configuration' might end up resolving the problem once I find the right one.  Still playing for a bit.
<X9nLinux1> its odd because it wouldn't log in right at first... but now that it did, its allowing changes fine.
<X9nLinux1> nosrednaekim: Is there a way to correctly identify the monitor in the software?  (Kind of like Apple's System Profiler)
<nosrednaekim> X9nLinux1 » yeah I think thats in the last tab.....
<nosrednaekim> its in the "hardware" tab
<X9nLinux1> Last tab (Dapper) is power saving... third tab is the one to choose monitor, but it doesn't tell what I have.   "Autodetect" gives the 'main' monitor that is less important right now... so can't get it to figure out how to fix itself
<X9nLinux1> yeah, that's where I'm at
<nosrednaekim> X9nLinux1 » you have to be in admin mode
<X9nLinux1> did that too
<nosrednaekim> X9nLinux1 » and here in gutsy, its has a choice for promary or secondary
<X9nLinux1> It 'might' insist that both monitor choice and resolution choice be changed at same time.  Still playing
<brenda> buenas
<brenda> aluien me puede contestar unas pequeñas preguntas :P
<biovore> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<brenda> Tx
<kroot> hello
<NickPresta> hey, kroot
<kroot> <NickPresta>, where you from? I'm from Ukraine
<X9nLinux1> nosrednaekim: Monitor keeps 'snapping'.  Is that a normal symptom of wrong refresh rate? (the monitor itself should be fine)
<sfire> X9nLinux1: you may want to just manually modify the xorg.conf file
<sfire> I've found the GUI tools to be totally and completely useless
<X9nLinux1> wouldn't even have a clue how to do that.  Hey, might have something finally starting to behave at least better.  Will know in a minute
<X9nLinux1> ok, dropped to 1024 x 768 resolution and it not only works, mirroring also is working at the moment
<X9nLinux1> before on 870 x 1152 (something like that) is was showing just the secondary monitor nicely.  Right now it would be good to get the primary to be able to be turned off/on independent of the second one.
<IIVQ> hello
<IIVQ> Question: I have a vanilla kubuntu installation here, with the flash-nonfree package installed
<IIVQ> works fine in firefox, but konqueror crashes on it...
<IIVQ> any ideas?
<X9nLinux1> In "Size ==> Orientation, the screen only offers choice of one screen.
<sfire> IIVQ: are you using gutsy?
<IIVQ> sfire: 7.10
<draik> How are we coming along with 8.04?
<IIVQ> is that gutsy?
<sfire> IIVQ: yea.. I couldn't get it to work at all with konqueror in gutsy
<IIVQ> weird
<sfire> draik: hopefully better than 7.10 ... lol
<sfire> I regret ever upgrading my desktop to 7.10
<IIVQ> because I actually hate firefox ...
<draik> sfire: :) We all expect as much
<sfire> 7.10 was like 50 steps backwards
<IIVQ> hmmm
<IIVQ> damn
<IIVQ> I hoped (k)ubuntu would be a step forward from gentoo, which I've been running for 4 years
<IIVQ> and that installation is getting a little ... volatile
<sfire> IIVQ: not 7.10... 7.10 is about 5 yrs behind its time
<IIVQ> actually I haven't dared to update the gentoo
<selckin> more bashing, less facts
<IIVQ> sfire, should I wait for the next release then?
<IIVQ> or go 7.04?
<sfire> IIVQ: 7.04 is wonderful
<sfire> I would give 7.04 a try
<sfire>  that is what I'm running on this laptop and everything "just works"
<IIVQ> sfire: is there a way to restart just X (or just KDE), not the whole computer?
<sfire> ctrl + alt + backspace
<selckin> logout first
<IIVQ> ok
<IIVQ> AAARGHHHHHHHH
<IIVQ> how do I disable this @(&#$# strigi desktop search?
<selckin> uninstall the package
<IIVQ> hmmm. I think kubuntu is a little bit like vista
<IIVQ> it makes me go "how do I disable this"
<IIVQ> while all other installations made me go "how do I enable this"?
<selckin> learn how to use your software and go cry in a corner
<NickPresta> selckin, be nice.
<belor1> Whats the name of the KDE program that allows you to setup a small network server
<chris710> how can i download Code:Blocks?
<sfire> belor1: what kinda service?
<sd32> how do I block im's konversation?
<belor1> a small server that allows you to share files across the network its a program built into KDE. sfire
<ubuntu-dron> Hello everyone. Have an HDA-Intel issue. The official howto doesnt work. In fact, there is something wrong with the hda-intel kernell module. He said "unsupported symbols found". How do I fix it?
<fiendskull9> Im trying to run adept after a fresh install update, and its saying another apt-get or aptitude process is already running. and ive thouroughly checked with ps -ef and its not
<fiendskull9> wait nvm, dpkg --configure -a did the trick
<NickPresta> fiendskull9, sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<fiendskull9> NickPresta: thanks but i already fixed it :P
<NickPresta> hey sub[t]rnl
<sub[t]rnl> NickPresta➜ yo yo
<fiendskull9> i have a 22" widescreen monitor that supports 1680x1050. Ive just finished installing nvidia drivers and i can only go up to 1400x1050. Would the best way to fix this be in the x config, or is there a better way to do it in kubuntu?
<sd32> run the monitorwith the  plug and play driver
<fiendskull9> sd32: the pnp driver didnt show 1680x1050 either
<sd32> ohh sory
<strom> hello
<NickPresta> fiendskull9, using `nvidia-settings`, you can't select 1680x1050
<sd32> are you using the restricted drivers?
<fiendskull9> sd32: yes
<fiendskull9> NickPresta: nvidia-settings doesnt show 1680x1050 either
<fiendskull9> im perfectly fine with tweaking the x config (i come from a long line of gentoo and slackware :P), but i dont know if thatll make kubuntu crap on me
<simon12> weird, I installed compiz but I dont see it anywhere..
<simon12> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<NickPresta> fiendskull9, and you're using the 'nvidia' driver and it is in use (and in your xorg.conf)?
<fiendskull9> NickPresta: yessir, restricted drivers panel shows inuse, and driver "nvidia" in my xorg.conf
<sd32> does the card support that resoloution?
<fiendskull9> sd32: 8600gt, and it works in vista and xp
<sd32> that answers that
<fiendskull9> and on my gentoo install
<fiendskull9> so its not the hardware
<NickPresta> fiendskull9, try manually adding it to xorg.conf.
<fiendskull9> like i said, im fine with adding the mode line, im just asking if ubuntu will trip over itself with a user edited xorgconf
<fiendskull9> ok NickPresta, thank you
<fiendskull9> brb
<vlt> Any idea how to fix the nspluginviewer crashing since last update problem?
<vlt> Can I revert the update?
<simon12> lol, can anyone please tell me how to start compiz? I have installed it..
<sub[t]rnl> compiz --replace
<simon12> Thats what I've tried. The screen goes black for a second, and then nothing.....
<simon12> absolutly nothing.
<sub[t]rnl> run ccsm to pick which plugins you would like and to familiarize yourself with the keybindings
<simon12> "
<simon12> The program 'ccsm' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<simon12> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<simon12> bash: ccsm: command not found
<jpatrick> !paste > simon12
<jpatrick> simon12: as it says: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<simon12> but I did install compiz using:
<simon12> sudo apt-get install compiz-kde compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<simon12> compizconfig-settings-manager emerald librsvg2-common
<jpatrick> hmm
<sub[t]rnl> simon12➜ run the apt-get again that jp told you, see if it installs or says its already current
<sub[t]rnl> simon12➜ from the way you pasted it, I'm guessing the last three packages are not installed
<simon12> ok, as soon as Ive solved the problem I have right now. lol Im using kubuntu 7.10, but a minute ago it told me to upgrade to 7.10..which I did...and now its stuck on "Installing the upgrades" 0%
<simon12> sub[t]rnl> it was in one line originaly
<simon12> but I'll try again as soon as the upgrade has finnished lol...(it wont)
<sub[t]rnl> simon12➜ how long has it been hanging?
<simon12> 5 minutes I suppose
<simon12> it says "Applying changes"
<simon12> stuck on 0%
<valery> народ нужна помошь. необходимо при запуске xinit из консоли сделать так, чтобы не появлялся курсор мыши. Закоментил в xorg.conf все что связано с мышью, но при запуске xinit курсор всеравно есть и отвечает на действия мыши. Куда копать??
<simon12> I dont understand why its upgrading to 7.10 when I allready have 7.10 lol
<vlt> !ru | valery
<ubotu> valery: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<sub[t]rnl> simon12➜ known bug. sudo killall adept_manager;sudo dpkg --configure -a;sudo apt-get -f install;sudo apt-get update
<simon12> ok
<sub[t]rnl> simon12➜ then try to install the remaining packages for compiz
<Liono> how to log all the "screen unlocking events"  for ever. and continuous even resumable after shutdowns ?  log all unlocks for a full month.  (i want to force lock screen. the screen saver has an option but for idle time. i want to force lock. no matter what.)
<Liono> the auth.log dont shows successfull unlock events. it only shows unsuccesful ones
<Liono> using kubuntu. PAM only logs (in auth.log) the unsuccesful tries. i need the  sucsecfuls ones onlY)
<simon12> sudo apt-get install compiz-kde compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<simon12> compizconfig-settings-manager emerald librsvg2-common
<simon12> oops, forget about that paste
<simon12> here we go: adept_manager: no process killed
<MrAgrid> Good night everybody does someone know why every software i execute next reboot autostart from itself ?
<sub[t]rnl> MrAgrid➜ system settings -> advanced -> session
<vlt> Any idea how to fix the nspluginviewer crashing since last update problem?
<vlt> Can I revert the update?
<sub[t]rnl> vlt➜ i'm not sure
<ScorpKing> MrAgrid: you have save session selected in session management
<MrAgrid> i have Restore previous session selected
<MrAgrid> do i have to change it
<sub[t]rnl> yeah
<MrAgrid> to Restore manually saved session or Start with an empty session
<sub[t]rnl> to whichever you want.
<MrAgrid> i think if i select Start with an empty session compiz, Superkaramba and all the softwares i want them to start will not start ?
<ScorpKing> MrAgrid: start an empty session will start a new session everytime you log in. if you want apps to start at login link it in .kde/Autostart/
<arcticpenguin380> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<simon12> sub[t]rnl: I tries to run compiz install again but got this: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<MrAgrid> Scopking: ok i get it
<simon12> *tried
<snarkster> what can I use to convert avi to mpg
<snarkster> !convert
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about convert - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<snarkster> !mpg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MrJoey> You might be able to use mplayer or ffmpeg
<sub[t]rnl> simon12➜ did you do it?
<simon12> do you mean "sudo killall adept_manager;sudo dpkg --configure -a;sudo apt-get -f install;sudo apt-get update"? if so yes.
<sub[t]rnl> simon12➜ i mean, when it said "you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem." did you do it?
<MrAgrid> i have an other question is there a way to make just compiz autostart instead of running kwin and then replace it by compiz
<simon12> ah.... no...
<sub[t]rnl> :p
<ScorpKing> !autostart | MrAgrid
<ubotu> MrAgrid: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<sub[t]rnl> MrAgrid➜ echo 'export KDEWM="compiz --replace"' >> .bashrc
<simon12> ok done, and installation seems to be ok..lets see
<sub[t]rnl> MrAgrid➜ if you not comfortable with that, use the autostart dir that Scorpking showed you
<vlt> sub[t]rnl: Where to look how to revert the nspluginviewer update?
<sub[t]rnl> !flash | vlt (check the troubleshooting link)
<ubotu> vlt (check the troubleshooting link): To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<MrAgrid> <sub[t]rnl> thats what im talking about thank you
<MrAgrid> thank you everybody for the help and good night
<ScorpKing> MrAgrid: echo "compiz --replace" > .kde/Autostart
<MrAgrid> thank you too <ScorpKing>
<ScorpKing> yw :D
<sub[t]rnl> ScorpKing➜ (that doesn't work)
<ScorpKing> sub[t]rnl: ah right
<ScorpKing> MrAgrid: echo "compiz --replace" > .kde/Autostart/startcompiz.sh
<ScorpKing> that's better i hope :)
<sub[t]rnl> yes sir
<ScorpKing> thanks sub[t]rnl. hehe
<Liono> how can i make all apt, synaptic and adept package managing systems to use 2 proxies simultaneiously  to download packages?
<MrAgrid> ok thanks for the help
<sub[t]rnl> Liono➜ hrm, you can export a proxy in your ~/.bashrc that apt will use
<sub[t]rnl> Liono➜ export http_proxy=http://yourproxyaddress:proxyport in your ~/.bashrc or edit /etc/apt/apt.conf
<sub[t]rnl> Liono➜ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto (proxy section at the bottom)
<Liono> sub[t]rnl ok. but could i run 2 proxies simultaneously?
<sub[t]rnl> dun know
<sub[t]rnl> tcp/udp would have to be sent from the proxy your connecting too, then redirected to another proxy
<Liono> ok
<Liono> sub[t]rnl you know my logging problem?
<fiendskull9> why is kubuntu using a psychotic amount of ram?
<sub[t]rnl> Liono➜ what are you trying to log again?
<Liono> how to log all the "screen unlocking events"  for ever. and continuous even resumable after shutdowns ?  log all unlocks for a full month.  (i want to force lock screen. the screen saver has an option but for idle time. i want to force lock. no matter what.)
<sub[t]rnl> fiendskull9➜ free -m (pay attention to the buffer/cache line)  Linux buffers and caches as much ram as it can.  Trust me its a feature.
<Liono> sub[t]rnl ^
<Liono> the auth.log dont shows successfull unlock events. it only shows unsuccesful ones
<Liono> using kubuntu. PAM only logs (in auth.log) the unsuccesful tries. i need the  sucsecfuls ones onlY)
<fiendskull9> sub[t]rnl: well my gentoo and slack installs rarely use above 1gb with alot running
<snarkster> Im trying to find a convert program that some one here suggested.  I think they called it convert it but I cant find that.
<sub[t]rnl> fiendskull9➜ run free -m and look at the buffer/cache for an idea of how much is "really" being used
<fiendskull9> ah 1.4gb
<fiendskull9> cached
<sub[t]rnl> Liono➜ auth.log should catch any sudo based, if not you can always grep the users ~/.bash_history
<fiendskull9> so when i need ram itll just throw something out of cache not being used?
<vlt> sub[t]rnl: Thank you. I enabled -backports in sources.list. Now a huge amount of packages are marked as to be updated. How can I avoid this?
<sub[t]rnl> fiendskull9➜ if you need more ram than is available, linux frees up whats in its buffer, yes
<fiendskull9> you mean kubuntu :P
<simon12> I ran "compiz --replace" but then all window decoartions disappeared and I could no longer use my keyboard :\
<fiendskull9> like i said my gentoo and slack installs dont cache this much
<sub[t]rnl> fiendskull9➜ thats a shame then :/
<fiendskull9> didnt affect me that much really :P
<sub[t]rnl> simon12➜ make sure you have emerald installed, and do emerald --replace (its the window decorator)
<fiendskull9> but thank you kind sir sub[t]rnl :)
<sub[t]rnl> fiendskull9➜ anytime
<simon12> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<simon12> how do I check if emerald is installed? it shoudl be
<simon12> (I wasnt able to run emerald -- replace)
<NickPresta> simon12, dpkg -l | grep emerald
<sub[t]rnl> simon12➜ try to apt-get it again, or run dpkg -L packagename
<NickPresta> check for something that says "ii emerlad"
<NickPresta> and then use `dpkg -L emerald` as sub[t]rnl said to see where it is installed and such
<simon12> ii  emerald                                    0.3~git20070717-0ubuntu1             Decorator for compiz-fusion
<simon12> ii  libemeraldengine0                          0.3~git20070717-0ubuntu1             Decoration engines for compiz-fusion
<NickPresta> it is installed.
<vlt> I want to install ONE package from -backports. I enabled it in sources.list. Now a huge amount of packages are marked as to be updated. How can I avoid this?
<simon12> bah, now I ran "emerald --replace" and then "compiz --replace" and my decoration disappeared again. This time I can still use my keyboard tho. woho!
<sub[t]rnl> vlt➜ enable the repository, update, then install the one package?
<NickPresta> vlt, perhaps: sudo apt-get install package=version. sudo apt-get install nautilus=2.2.4-1 for example.
<sub[t]rnl> simon12➜ run emerald --replace after compiz --replace, if the decorations are missing
<snarkster> does anyone know how to tell ffmpg to convert avi to mpeg or is there a gui
<sub[t]rnl> ffmpeg -i movie.avi newmovie.mpg
<sub[t]rnl> though ffmpeg has a lot more to offer when encoding, check the man pages for more options
<surgy> anyone know any 2d tile editing programs for devloping tile sets and tile maps for tile based rpg developement?
<simon12> I cant run emerald --replace after compiz, because as soon as I run compiz --replace my keyboard dies
<biovore> surgy: I think the best you could do is use gimp..  Its not plainly obvious that you can do that kind of stuff with it..  So might want  keep it as a last resort kind of thing.
<NickPresta> simon12, compiz --replace && emerald --replace
<BluesKaj> surgy, try the new gimpshop app
<sub[t]rnl> wonder why emerald isn't loading for him like it should though..
 * sub[t]rnl sucks on his teeth
<surgy> blueskaj googling now, ive never heard of that
<prince_jammys> !gimpshop | surgy
<vlt> sub[t]rnl: What happens to updates of this package when I disable the repo after installing the package?
<ubotu> surgy: gimpshop is a hack that makes The Gimp look and feel more like Photoshop.  A .deb for Ubuntu is available via http://plasticbugs.com/?page_id=294
<biovore> it dosn't get updated anymore..
<sub[t]rnl> vlt➜ ^^
<prince_jammys> surgy i think there's a package that does exactly what you want but i don't remember what it's called ....
<surgy> BluesKaj: i dont think acting like photo shop will work for me
<Arwen> rather than use a UI hack on GIMP... why not use real Photoshop
<Arwen> ?
<NickPresta> Arwen, because Photoshop costs several hundred dollars
<Arwen> on an entirely other note, is there a good KDE image editor?
<NickPresta> Arwen, Krita is decent.
<prince_jammys> Arwen: krita
<Arwen> NickPresta, and a UI hack feels just as cheap as it is
<vlt> So what is the reccommended way to define which packages from -backport to use and which not?
<Arwen> vlt, in /etc/apt/preferences with pins
<vlt> Arwen: Thank you, I'll check this ...
<NickPresta> vlt, http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html for a quick overview. http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html
<simon12> hmmm, in the emerald settings, there's a list of themes. Ive chosen one of them, now how the heck do I apply it? the only button around is Quit.
<NickPresta> simon12, you should just click on it. The changes should happen on the fly
<simon12> in the list it says it uses the engine Oxygen, maybe I have to install that?
<ahmos> hi there is a hidden folder ,how i can make it un hidden plz?
<vlt> NickPresta: Thank you. What do I use instead of "stable", "unstable" and "testing" from your example on Kubuntu?
<vlt> ahmos: Hidden files begin with a ".", so rename it.
<simon12> hmmm, I just ran "compiz --replace && emerald --replace" and my decoration disappeared again.
<ahmos> yes ,thank you vlt
<simon12> I think I will be able to use my keyboard as long as I keep the curson in this text field lol
<NickPresta> vlt, check out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports#head-3b5c1549058b0cbabeccab98556844dac6c0f93b  There is info for pinning and installing single packages. So `sudo apt-get install -t gutsy-backports amarok` for example.
<simon12> *cursor
<vlt> NickPresta: Aah, ok, there's a default value of 500, so I only need to set -backports lower. Thank you.
<illriginal> can anyone recommend a good flash producing program? One similar to Adobe Flash?
<simon12> ffs. I ran "sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24" and then "compiz --replace && emerald --replace" but I still loose the decor and keyboard
<simon12> when I ran "compiz" in the console it said I was missing xgl or something like that. WHats that?
<simon12> !xgl
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<K`zan> Hi Folks, just set up a NFS export off the server for my roomie here.  Her UID/GID on the server is different from the one on her machine, how can I map that.  tried setting the anonuid and anongid to her account on the server, should that be her account on here machines uid and gid?
<conorn> Can anybody help me with startup programs please? Is there a GUI option in Kubuntu (7.10)? I've tried command line, to no avail :9
<NickPresta> conorn,  To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local
<BluesKaj> conorn, or you can also, alt+F2 , kdesu konqueror /usr/share/autostart , then add the app you'd like to autostart by dragging it into the file page
<BluesKaj> and saving
<conorn> ok, thank you both
<blizzzek> gn8
<BluesKaj> NickPresta, i like your tip about "bum"
<ecue> hey everyone
<BluesKaj> !hi ecue
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi ecue - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ecue> Need help. So many problems!!!
<BluesKaj> oops
<ecue> i have a ati radeon 9800 card. Running kubuntu 7.10 gutsy. I'm trying to get my dual monitor to start working
<ecue> can anyone help?
<BluesKaj> !dual heads
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual heads - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Laptop> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<BluesKaj> !DualHead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<_Angelus_> guys
<_Angelus_> somebody knows a linux application that can convert videos to 3gp format?
<Daisuke_Laptop> !find 3gp
<ubotu> Package/file 3gp does not exist in gutsy
<Arwen> _Angelus_, 3GP = castrated MP4
<Arwen> !find MP4Box
<ubotu> Package/file mp4box does not exist in gutsy
<ConstyXIV> does gutsy have the WebKit konqueror?
<_Angelus_> Arwen: wrong , there are 2 types of 3GP :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> the kind that sucks and the kind that really really sucks?
<_Angelus_> Arwen: there is the h263 and the mpeg4 types of 3gp
<Arwen> _Angelus_, I'm assuming you don't mean "Nokia 7650 Video Recorder Video File"?
<Arwen> otherwise there's only one kind of 3gp
<shuman> hi there everyone :)
<Arwen> either way, you just need a video encoder and mp4box from gpac
<_Angelus_> Arwen: there are those 2 i named , and i need the h263 format of 3gp file
<Arwen> um... again, 3gp is just a container. It only has one format.
<Arwen> you need mp4box and a video encoder
<Arwen> perhaps MEncoder or ffmpeg
<simon12> hmmmm I think something is wrong with my emerald. nothing happens when I run emerlad from the console. and when I select a theme in the emerald manager nothing happens. Not to mention that my decoration totaly disappears when I run compiz. Anyone?
<Daisuke_Laptop> simon12: emerald --replace
<shuman> can anyone please tell me how are multimedia keys mapped in kubuntu? I'm curious how it's done...
<Daisuke_Laptop> and if that doesn't work, #compiz-fusion would probably work better
<ConstyXIV> i know konqueror has a adblock-like, but does it have anything like noscript?
<Enissay> i cant access to my exernal hard disk.... but i can access as root... and when i try to copy a file from there it says that the file doesn't exist!!!!! any help...
<conorn> Do I have to get Mplayer do stream Divx?
<conorn> Do I have to get Mplayer *to stream Divx?
<Arwen> conorn, in order to do what? And MPlayer can't stream anything.
<conorn> Stream Divx from eg. Stage6
<Arwen> um... playing streams is not referred to as "streaming"
<Arwen> for future reference
<Arwen> and no you don't, you just need a player that can handle AVI with XviD and MP3
<Daisuke_Laptop> preferred: vlc
<conorn> yes, like VLC player
<Arwen> preferred: mplayer
 * Arwen hates VLC. Especially on Kubuntu.
<conorn> sorry, I'll elaborate a bit
<shuman> so nobody knows how it works?
<Arwen> VLC doesn't randomly crash when using the open dialog for anyone else?
<conorn> I need to "play a stream" on  web page (stage6) using VLC, preferably.
<Arwen> um... open -> stream -> enter URL
<ecue> can someone point me in the dual head monitor set up site again
<sourcemaker> Is it possible to synchronize kcalender with lotus notes?
<conorn> yes, ok, but imbedded in a web page....ir. VLc plugin?
<conorn> yes, ok, but imbedded in a web page....ie. VLC plugin?
<sourcemaker> And can I synchronize my blackberry with linux??
<NickPresta> ecue, Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Arwen> conorn, why would you ever want video inside a browser? And no, that doesn't work with anything at all last I checked.
<Arwen> and last I checked, VLC plugin doesn't do anything right
<conorn> Arwen, because it worked no problems in Ubuntu with Mplayer, and I've just switched to Kubuntu and am just curious.
<conorn> It's things like these are important IMO, aimple thinga you qould expect to just......WORK!
<conorn> BTw...I'm only a bit drunk
<Arwen> well, actually, my opinion is that no browser should ever do anything besides show web pages
<Arwen> so...
<conorn> well, you are obviously a good spokesperson for the integration of Linux into society......
<Arwen> please, the very core UNIX philosophy is "one tool to do one job"
<persen_> hello, i've tracked my insane large font sizes when upgrading from feisty to gutsy to this bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/151311
<persen_> Where can i find info if a patch is made and howto install it?
<conorn> c'mon, get with the times, stop being so idealistic
<Arwen> um... no?
<Arwen> anyway, if mplayer-plugin does it for you, go use it
<conorn> helpful.
<ecue> thank you
<ecue> i've tried a million ways
<ecue> nothing's working for me
<conorn> let's all have one thing do a certain task, because it works, and not try to solve problems by sticking to what you know to be safe
<ecue> still nothing
<ecue> i think i'm as dumb as a child
<shaffy> i hope someone can help me with my problem.  does anyone know of a way to reinstall the network/connection manager without have your linux box connected to the internet?  can i just download the necessary packages to a flash drive and install them from there?
<sfire> yep... you can download the packages and all dependancies
<sfire> just tell it to install it and see what it is going to want... then go download them
<Arwen> shaffy, yes. Just make sure you download all of them.
<shaffy> sfire and arwen:  is there anyway to connect my box to the net without a manager?
<Arwen> yeah
<Arwen> ifconfig
<shaffy> will that work for wireless, too?
<Arwen> probably not
<shaffy> okay, so i'll just plug it in,
<shaffy> and is there any special commands for ifconfig?
<Arwen> <ifconfig up/down interface> :-P
<Arwen> probably "ifconfig up eth0"
<sfire> shaffy: wireless is iwconfig
<shaffy> okay, so with ifconfig, if i plug in my ethernet cable, and input "ifconfig up eth0" it should allow me to use the net?
<sfire> 95% of the time yes
<shaffy> hehe okay.
<sfire> unless the router doesn't have DHCP or something
<shaffy> thanks hehe.  i'll try it.  brb
<persen_> What distro might be better for desktop that kubuntu ? Kubuntu just have this insanely large list of bugs and quirks that im willing to try something else.
<shaffie> sfire and Arwen:  the only "connection" i'm getting is "lo"  no "eth0" exists
<shaffie> does it need to be plugged in at bootup perhaps?
<Arwen> hmm, I dunno, never tried these things
<nosrednaekim> shaffie » you may have to say "ifconfig eth0 up"
<Arwen> hmm, I knew I was doing something wrong
<shaffie> nosrednaekim:  the problem is, when i just type ifconfig, it only lists "lo"     eth0 is not even present
<Arwen> that's because it's not up
<nosrednaekim> shaffie » right... because its not up.
<shaffie> oh
<shaffie> hehe
<shaffie> okay, well i will try that right now then
<ubuntu_> I have error line 15, can anyone help me?
<ubuntu_> occurs on bootup with dual boot, xp/kubuntu
<ubuntu_> seems to be problem with grub
<sub[t]rnl> ubuntu_➜ you'll need to fix your boot/grub/menu.lst to point to the right partition
<ubuntu_> how can I do that?
<ubuntu_> without reloading
<sub[t]rnl> anyone remember the edit key on the grub loader?
<sub[t]rnl> is it "e"?
<ubuntu_> I'm running live cd disk right now
<sub[t]rnl> ubuntu_➜ run sudo fdisk -l
<sub[t]rnl> and show me which partition / is located
<shaffie> nosrednaekim and Arwen:  okay, good news is that "ifconfig eth0 up" worked.  bad news is, the internet still doesn't work.  any ideas?
<Arwen> *shrug*, can you ping your router?
<shaffie> Arwen:  how do i do that?
<ubuntu_> linux partition loaded on sda2
<Arwen> ping [IP address]
<sub[t]rnl> ubuntu_➜ k, the grub equivalent would be (hd0,3).  So when the grub screen comes up, hit "e" and enter that
<shaffie> it says the network is unreachable
<nosrednaekim> shaffie » now that its up, run "sudo dhclient eth0"
<Arwen> hmm, what does "ifconfig" print?
<Arwen> or... never mind
<BluesKaj> ubuntu_, yes , you may have to put a # (or comment) the line Hiddenmenu in the boot/grub/menu.lst
<shaffie> i could tell you arwen, it'll just take me some time to print it out
<ubuntu_> what does e do?
<Dr_willis> e  = edit
<ubuntu_> is there anything I can do while running live cd?
<Arwen> ubuntu_, you can run the apps on the CD
<ubuntu_> how do you run it on live cd
<Stoffer> is there any way I can make kwallet save my password and not ask for it every time I log on?
<Arwen> that's not KWallet's job
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_ » you can chroot in....
<Arwen> you want X11 autologin, somewhere under the users control panel
<Arwen> Stoffer, ^^
<Stoffer> Arwen, what if I disable kwallet, because only the network manager uses it
<shaffie> can anyone help me to connect my linux box to the internet via ethernet cable and ifconfig?  (i do not have a network manager installed and i can't install one w/o the internet)
<Arwen> Stoffer, won't affect anything (other than network manager)
<nosrednaekim> shaffie » did you try running dhclient?
<ubuntu_> can I use qpart, delete partition and reload kubuntu
<Stoffer> Arwen, will the network manager save the password itself?
<Dr_willis> with a wired connection, you should jjust be able to plug it in. and when ya boot up - it defsults to dhcp
<Arwen> Stoffer, yeah, just not encrypted
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_ » thats not the best way....
<ubuntu_> I would like to reload fresh install
<nosrednaekim> !grub | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Stoffer> ok, question 2:  is there an irc app that automatically connects to a preset server and channel, and identifies your nick with nickserv?  I can't seem to get xchat to do that
<Dr_willis> Stoffer,  xchat can do that.
<BluesKaj> ubuntu_, an alternative is the super grub disk , a very handy boot disk for repairing grub and mbr
<Stoffer> ok well then I"m just stupid then, lemme look again
<Dr_willis> edit the server listing, click the auto connect checkbox. enter the channels to join, enter nickserv password
<Stoffer> ok lets try it
<Stoffer> sweet
<Stoffer> Dr_willis, thanks
<Stoffer> I've been wanting to do that for years, lol
<BluesKaj> BBL, tv with wifey
<Dr_willis> Stoffer,  its been in there for ages. :)
<Stoffer> yeah, I guess I never thought to hit the "edit" button
#kubuntu 2009-02-09
<EtFb> zaapiel: It doesn't seem to integrate with KDE4 though, for some reason.  I advise praying to Google for guidance.
 * EtFb should have read three lines up before giving zaapiel that latter piece of advice
<EtFb> kaddi: That much, at least, works for me, so whatever's wrong is something different between your machine and mine.  Best guess is your video driver: can you change back to vesa and see if the crashes go away?
<kaddi> vesa?
<EtFb> kaddi: Dang - I was hoping you knew how to do that so you could tell me, since I need to do the same to debug a suspend/resume bug.  Let me see what I can find out.
<kaddi> I don't even know what vesa is supposed to be ;)
<gorgonizer> kaddi: in /etc/11/xorg.conf enter the line    Driver "vesa"    in the Section "Device" part of the file..
<gorgonizer> under the line   Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
<kaddi> gorgonizer: and what does this do? :)
<gorgonizer> that will set the Xserver to use the vesa driver...
<kaddi> just being curious, i like to understand what i do... otherwise i ain't learning noithing :)
<kaddi> which is more stable than the normal one?
<gorgonizer> (after restarting the X server)  yes, I like to learn what I am doing as well, so it is easier in the future, if similar problems are found :)
<gorgonizer> kaddi: it depends on what graphics card you have in your PC..
<EtFb> kaddi: It
<EtFb> kaddi: It'll probably be stable; it'll definitely be slower and less feature-full than the one you're using.  But it might not crash...
<kaddi> i have an integrated intel-card
<kaddi> i'll give it a try :)
<zaapiel> EtFb: working well here with kde 4.2
<kaddi> brb, restarting x-server :)
<EtFb> zaapiel: The screen savers, you mean?
<zaapiel> yeah
<EtFb> zaapiel: Excellent.  I tried kscreensavers too, and it's got a lot of goodies.  Three cheers for eye candy!  Now if only I could make the basics work - like suspend/resume...
<zaapiel> lol yeah i havent tried that yet
<kaddi> so vesa definitely isn't for everybody XD
<kaddi> couldn't even get a loginscreen after i made the change :p
<kaddi> back to the old settings now :9
<mikevieira> hi
<bittin> hi
<mikevieira> I am using kubuntu
<mikevieira> I am having problems with adept
<mikevieira> I tried installing firefox
<mikevieira> but its not installing
<mikevieira> there are several errors
<Hentai> adept is a apt-get front end gui?
<Hentai> what errors mikevieira ?
<Hentai> can you pastebin the error
<Hentai> errors outputed
<mikevieira> I tried to send the errors through the link
<mikevieira> but its not working neither
<mikevieira> I tried the wizard and it too has problems
<mikevieira> let me get the errors numbers if i CAN
<Hentai> mikevieira, what about apt-get install firefox
<mikevieira> how do I use apt-get as I just installed kubuntu today
<Hentai> mikevieira, open terminal
<mikevieira> I tried searching for it and it sent me to the web page
<Hentai> then in order to install something usually you need to use the sudo command
<Hentai> to give you a higher access level
<Hentai> that way you can install the app with apt-get
<Hentai> so
<Hentai> first run
<Hentai> apt-cache search firefox
<Hentai> just that
<Hentai> in termainl
<cbwcjw> !enter | Hentai
<ubottu> Hentai: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<EtFb> kaddi: If you're using KDE4, the method is probably different.  xorg.conf doesn't work the way it used to.  I'm tracking down the new method now...
<gorgonizer> EtFb: that is where I had to set nvidia as the driver, but if there is a new way, please let me know :)
<mikevieira> ok
<Hentai> mikevieira, you want to find out what firefox packages are around to install, the name of it
<gorgonizer> (I am on KDE 4.2)
<zaapiel> good man
<mikevieira> I'll be back on a little later
<mikevieira> I have to go
<mikevieira> I see I am going to be here for a while
<mikevieira> see ya later
<wweng> question, how do I mark certain message as SPAM?
<wweng> in kmail
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: hey!
<gorgonizer> wweng: have you ran the Anti-spam Wizard under the tools menu?  as after that, you should have an option under right click to mark a message as SPAM or HAM..
<hubar_> hmm let me try that!
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: hello!!  How are you?  I have been celebrating a successful weekend for English sporting prowess
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: haha, Yea, im just enjoying KDE 4.2. Ive definitley had less cras
<cbwcjw> crashes*
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: I decided (for some reason I am not privy to) to use Project-neon packages for plasmoids and Amarok2... had some minor niggles (with amarok), but it is all good :)
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: AWesome
<hubar_> gorgonizer: thanks a lot, it works perfectly. :)
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: yeah, it is looking good for the next releases of KDE :)  from the improvement from 4.1 -> 4.2, 4.3 should be excellent..
<gorgonizer> hubar_: no problem :)
<hubar_> gorgonizer: If you don't mind, can you tell me how do I scroll page up / down in kmail 4.2?
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: Thats what I figure
<hubar_> I find key p/n for scroll message up/down.
<gorgonizer> hubar_: I tend to use the scroll wheel on my mouse... so other than that, I wouldn't know :(
<hubar_> hehe I am on a laptop.
<hubar_> so I prefer not to use mouse :)
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: though looking at the feature release for 4.2, they didn't finish everything they wanted...
<gorgonizer> hubar_: that is understandable :)
<Nomexous> Has anyone manually generated thumbnails for videos?
<syockit> hubar_: scroll is either Up/Dn or PgUp/PgDn
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: Whats the command to enable window compositing
<hubar_> syockit: It only works in message, not in the message list.
<cbwcjw> gorgononizer: /shorcut
<hubar_> I want it to scroll up/dn in the list.
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: I think it is Ctrl + Shift + f11...
<cbwcjw> gorgonizer: nope :/
<syockit> hubar_: right, the controls are so uneasy
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: oh, in that case, do you know if knotify has a log?  If it does, I should be able to find it...
<hubar_> wow syockit, you are genius. :) ctrl+pgup/dn works. :)
<syockit> hubar_: Hey wait, it aint supposed to work that way! Shortcut says Scroll (more)!
<syockit> hubar_: anyways good discovery by both of us :)
<hubar_> syockit: I have no idea how that works. alt+pgup/dn seems to work too, although it shows the message that is your current.
<hubar_> Ctrl+pgup/dn dehighlights the current message.
<EtFb> Godsdammit!  Here I am, trying to debug a suspend/resume problem, and what happens?  Suspend/resume works perfectly!  How am I supposed to fix the problem if it randomly goes away whenever I look for the cause?  Gaah!
<syockit> hubar_: I just realized I could scroll with Left/Right
<hubar_> what is the new app that is supposed to replace konversation?
<EtFb> hubar_: I got sick of konv. and installed kvIrc instead.  Much better.
<syockit> hubar_: They're considering kvirc or quassel
<syockit> hubar_: Since both have qt4
<hubar_> what is the notable advantage of kvIrc/quassel over konversation?
<syockit> quassel's said to be lightweight, but everytime I run it, it takes considerable processing when it joins a channel. I dunno why
<syockit> EtFb: kvirc's that good?
<pkodon> Any advantage of any of those over Kopete?
<hubar_> It seems KDE developers love to switch the default applications around.
<wil__> españl
<hubar_> without a good reason...
<wil__> español
<kaddi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<EtFb> syockit: It's OK.  Konversation was bad enough that I had to change, and I've been using kvirc for a while on my Windoze box at work.
<hubar_> EtFb: what is wrong with konversation for you? :)
<EtFb> Being able to split the screen to put the system messages at the top is good - means there's less clutter (BObama [n=chief@whitehouse.gov] as joined #kubuntu, and so on)
<syockit> okay, installing kvirc now
<EtFb> hubar_: Too many things I couldn't figure out how to do.  Typical KDE software: you need to know how to find and edit the config files to make it do stuff, and too many features aren't implemented yet.
<pkodon> EtFb: I take it all of those programs are IRC-specific.
<pkodon> EtFb: Is there anything on linux that's like mIRC?
<syockit> That system message feature's good enough to draw me to kvirc
<Walzmyn> anybody running 8.04 having trouble with flash in firefox?
<syockit> pkodon: probably xchat?
<Walzmyn> pkodon, i'm using xchat
<EtFb> pkodon: I find using a universal chat program like kopete or Pidgin for IRC just doesn't work for me.  The idioms are too different.
 * Walzmyn agrees with EtFb 
<syockit> EtFb: yup. You can never irc comfortably on those
<EtFb> syockit: When you're on, ask me how to set it up for the split-screen thing.  It's not obvious.
<hubar_> I dunno, I use chatzilla a lot at work PC, that says a lot of my IRC tolerance.:)
<EtFb> hubar_: Yeah, I used to use that.  Convenience (ie having it right there in your browser) is often enough.  I use Emacs's "erc" the same way sometimes.  At least I know how to configure that: read the source and find out what global variables to set!
<pkodon> EtFb: Okay, thanks for the input, I've been using Kopete because I often find myself having to be on both IM and IRC at the same time, and it has been nice to be able to see when someone has spoken to me on the other system.
<Walzmyn> I've got the flash plugin installed from the repos, but anything flash related tells me I need to download the player
<syockit> lol create desktop shortcut!
<pkodon> As for XChat, what does it use for scripting?
<EtFb> Walzmyn: Restart your browser.
<Walzmyn> EtFb, been this way for 2 or 3 weeks
<pkodon> Walzmyn: Hmm, I had the same problem, till I trashed my Linux and overwrote it with PC/OS (don't know what the difference between Xubuntu and PC/OS is, as it's just Xubuntu with some multimedia stuff added).
<EtFb> Walzmyn: 2 or 3 weeks without YouTube?  Unthinkable!
<Walzmyn> HA! I could live without flash myself. but friends keep sending me youtube links, figured I should try to watch them
<pkodon> Walzmyn: Well, you never know what you'll find on YouTube.
<EtFb> Walzmyn: <apt-get --purge remove> the lot - I assume you're using Firefox - and make sure you've got the Medibuntu repos.  Then try it again.  Something must have gotten b0rked as you were installing.
<pkodon> Walzmyn: You might also try installing Opera, but get the latest one from their website, not from the Ubuntu repository.
<Walzmyn> pkodon, i've got opera installed, it is by far my faovred, but the 64 bit version seems to just drag around something aweful
<ZiRiS> can someone tell me how to 'copy' inside of a terminal, please?
<hubar_> damn what a mess, kvirc is pretty nice, :) At least it has theme support!
<pkodon> Walzmyn: Oh, I didn't know you were using 64-bit.
<Walzmyn> EtFb, it was working just fine and then stopped. I don't recall an update to either the flash package or to firefox, but one coulda slipped past me
<Walzmyn> pkodon, yeah, and i don't think you can get flash with 64 bit opera anyway, can you?
<pkodon> Walzmyn: Do you have autoupdates turned on in Firefox?
<Walzmyn> ZiRiS, use your mouse
<Walzmyn> pkodon, yes
<kaddi> ZiRiS: enter cp --help
<kaddi> should tell you all need to know :)
<ZiRiS> Walzmyn: very funny. I am trying to copy a file from one location to another.
<pkodon> Walzmyn: Well, I don't know if it does it's updates in the background or if it lets you know if it's updating, but I've never seen it update on my installation.
<ZiRiS> kaddi: tyvm!!
<pkodon> ZiRiS: Want to make it easy? Install Midnight Commander and use that. ( apt-get install mc)
<ZiRiS> Is it possible to use wild characters in a term window with the command 'cp'?
<Walzmyn> ZiRiS, oh, sorry, missunderstood
<ZiRiS> Walzmyn: s'ok
<EtFb> ZiRiS: I assumed you meant copy-paste via the clipboard too.
<gorgonizer> ZiRiS: yes, you should be able to use wildcards with the cp command..
<ZiRiS> if wild characters are useable, what IS the wild character? * doesn't seem to work
<kaddi> ZiRiS: it's possible i've seen it on google this evening... not sure how it works though
<EtFb> ZiRiS: Wildcards are different in Linux.  Imagine you have a directory containing foo.txt. bar.txt and baz.log.  If you type somecommand *.txt, it gets converted by the shell processor to somecommand foo.txt bar.txt.
<ZiRiS> sudo cp Xorg.conf.* /media/disk/etc/X11 gives me error message: cp: cannot stat `Xorg.conf.*': No such file or directory
<EtFb> That is, the shell expands it, so the somecommand never sees the * wildcard.
<ZiRiS> I'm currently on the live cd since kubuntu wont load from the hdd
<EtFb> ZiRiS: If that's what you typed, fair enough. There's no Xorg.conf.* file there by default; the X should be lowercase.
<ZiRiS> ahhh, you're right
<ZiRiS> EtFb: sweet, thx. That got it.
<EtFb> ZiRiS: Watch out also: in DOS, you can dir *.* and get all files; in Linux, that would only find files with dots in their names.
<hubar_> hmm I am using the kde experimental PPA in the topic, but how come I still use amarok 1.4?
<ZiRiS> see...  what had happened was... I installed a fresh install of kubuntu after the same issue happened in ubuntu. I installed the recommended driver for my vid card (nVidia 8600GT) and rebooted, but xserver won't load. So I'm trying to copy the files listed previously and a few others to try to fix this. anyone else have a suggestion?
<gorgonizer> hubar_: as amarok 2 isn't favoured by Amarok fans atm...
<EtFb> hubar_: I didn't think there was a new Amarok yet.
<hubar_> ahh.
<hubar_> okay. :)
<gorgonizer> EtFb: Amarok 2 is available (2.0.1.1) but it appears a bit buggy.. and uses an embedded MySQL server atm..
<hubar_> Is adept or kpackage the one that is preferred by KDE4?
<gorgonizer> hubar_: I think Adept is, until Jaunty comes out, which is using Kpackagekit I believe..
<EtFb> New puzzle: sometimes when I suspend, the pm-suspend.log shows all sorts of segfaults, on nearly every line.  How can I debug that?
<EtFb> hubar_: kpackage is broken -- there are still some features that aren't implemented, like search.
<hubar_> oh.
<EtFb> hubar_: I'll be glad to see the end of Adept though; hideous unusable piece of crap.
<hubar_> why?
<EtFb> hubar_: I just hope kpackage is an improvement; doesn't look like it so far.
<gorgonizer> EtFb: I agree with that, tend to use the command line to find/install packages..
<hubar_> It is certainly not as good as synaptic though.
<EtFb> hubar_: Basically because the people who designed it don't use it themselves.  So they haven't given it the usability improvements it needs.
<hubar_> lol, they use command lines?
<Ketrel> Ok, I have a question: I'm having this problem: http://forum.kde.org/rssnow-looks-ugly-after-plasma-restart-t-30813.html Anyone, have any idea what might be the cause, since some people I've talked to can't reproduce it
<wildbat> hello
<kaddi> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<kaddi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<kaddi> :D
<wildbat> anyone knoe if i can mount the windows shared pc to a directory instead of mount the sharepoint one by one??
<hubar_> hmm, can someone tell me what package contains "showdesktop
<hubar_> " in KDE4.2?
<wildbat> KDE4.1
<hubar_> The showdesktop widget doesn't work for me. :(
<kaddi> no widget is working for me... don't be sad... they'll fix it someday. :D (google says its in the addon-package ;) )
<hubar_> err never mind. http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=181109v
<kaddi> kdeplasma-addons to be precise
<|syockit|> EtFb: I'm on now
<|syockit|> EtFb: Do I need scripts for that?
<EtFb> Cool.  So: see the green arrow above the User List?  Click it to open up a hidden toolbar.
<EtFb> Then click the first button, with the tooltip "Split View".  Et voila!  Clutter-b-gone!
<|syockit|> EtFb: Nice!
<EtFb> |syockit|: Isn't it, just?  The killer feature for IRC.  I hear the Konversation people are planning to implement it Real Soon Now.
<hubar_> adept is so useless, have to use synaptic to install it. :(
<|syockit|> EtFb: after porting Qt4, if that should happen
<nate_> hello
<nate_> i am confused, when i download a .deb and install it with gdebi i cant seem to find the installed program.  i have done this with many different porgrams
<Dragnslcr> Depends on the program. /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin would be the first places I'd look
<Dragnslcr> "which programname" from Konsole might find it too
<|syockit|> aahh, the only thing I'm gonna be missing from konv is the tab
<nate_> i tried those places and "which ..." doesn't tell me
<EtFb> |syockit|: Que?
<|syockit|> EtFb: any ways to turn the window list into tabs?
<EtFb> |syockit|: Doesn't look like it.  How odd.
<K`zan> Is kde4.2 going to be an update for the 8.10/kde4.1 distro?
<|syockit|> I suppose not
<eulerman> I need help. I am having issues with grub after installing kubuntu. uuid invalid and after each boot drops to a shell.
<eulerman> If no one here knows, can you point me to a better board?
<Sir_Captain> hi everybody, is there a package that will allow me to creat pdf files?
<quadaptor> exists a bash command, that runs a command for each line in file (like find -exec), e.g.   cat filelist.txt -exec basename {} \;
<Sir_Captain> quadaptor: was that to me, and if so, i'm confused.  could you explain how that creates a pdf?
<K`zan> Is kde4.2 going to be an update for the 8.10/kde4.1 distro?
<tommy> sir http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-create-pdf-documents-in-ubuntu.html
<Sir_Captain> tommy: thanks, i'll check it out
<alex_> Is there a document that explains what needs to be done to port a 4.1 plasmoid to KDE 4.2?
<unixdawg> ok how do I get sshd to start at bot on kubuntu
<unixdawg> rm plasmoid and reinstall it on 4.2
<unixdawg> bot/boot
<Dragnslcr> K`zan- there are instructions for installing KDE 4.2 in Kubuntu 8.10 in the announcement
<tommy> I got this realflight usb interlink controller for radio controlled simulator games. Does Ubuntu have any games that could use this.
<quassel154> tommy  you could try flightgear
<tommy> thanks quassel
<quassel154> I do remember playing a raido controlled simulator game but I cant remember what its called
<K`zan> Dragnslcr: Thanks!
<tommy> I bought the game with cd called real flight g2. I cant find the original cd. I made a backup which installs game but then wants original cd to run. I still have cd case with install serial number.
<rmrfslash> does anyone know why firefox checkboxes look odd under KDE
<rmrfslash> and scroll bars
<rmrfslash> odd as in, unstyled
<|syockit|> rmrfslash: firefox uses gtk. Tell your kde to use specific gtk style tailored for qt
<|syockit|> rmrfslash: wait, I'll give you link
<|syockit|> rmrfslash: http://forum.kde.org/how-to-integrate-firefox-into-kde-t-17786.html
<rmrfslash> better
<[Tripler]> whats the main webcam utility for ubuntu?
<d_ronin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<d_ronin> [Tripler]: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<[Tripler]> thx
<Retj> hello
<d_ronin> hi
<tommy> is there a kubuntu software to access usenet
<Retj> usenet?
<tommy> i was trying bittorrent and it said usenet may have it i think its like newsgroups
<Retj> really dont know lol
<|syockit|> really, it dznt have to be kubuntu specific, does it?
<tommy> i tried add remove programs and one of them was pan for newsgroups
<lascar1> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<lascar1> currently using Gnome
<lascar1> ::shudder::
<lascar1> as you can imagine, I hate the lack of important settings
<lascar1> but i'm wondering...how do I install kde3?  I don't like 4.
<notranc> my kubuntu started to fail to preserve session settings between reboots at some point. Any idea? thanks
<ubuntu_> hey there all, kubuntu has done something awful and i need help please
<ubuntu_> for some reason i have lost my boot files and folder, my etc folder, and cannot boot without k disk\
<ubuntu_> hello
<ubuntu_> ???
<gp> why of why OO spell check never works !!
<gp> did ubuntu team forgot to ship english dictionary
<gp> these such a basic feature
<uga> gp: you can download and install it from the official site in any case: www.openoffice.org
<uga> gp: I ended up doing that, given the brokenness of the available ooo 3 packages
<ubuntu_> excellent, now how do i restore my pc please?
<ubuntu_> get error 15 when trying grub commands
<uga> ubuntu_: you should check if those files are available when you boot, and make sure the path to them is correct
<uga> ubuntu_: if so, you'll need to install kernel packages again
<uga> s/if so/if not
<ubuntu_> non-existant when i boot from disk
<ubuntu_> correct path via sda1
<ubuntu_> i copied files accross from var/lib/cache or something like that, but no good
<ubuntu_> so i think ther're unavailable, and really i'm shocked, where did they go?
<ubuntu_> s/if so/if not?
<ubuntu_> please i don't know what to do
<mefisto__> ubuntu_: so what's the problem? you can't boot?
<ubuntu_> correct
<ubuntu_> missing boot and etc folders
<ubuntu_> trying to restore from restore program, we'll see,
<ubuntu_> grub error 15 on boot
<ubuntu_> not sure if that's an mbr problem or what?
<mefisto__> restore program?
<ubuntu_> simple restore,
<ubuntu_> sorry, simple backup
<ubuntu_> sbackup
<mefisto__> ok, you have a backup. have you done the restore yet?
<ubuntu_> can only find etc folder as yet, if i can get k to reboot, will it rewright /etc on the fly?
<mefisto__> no it won't rewrite /etc on boot
<mefisto__> does /etc exist or is it missing?
<ubuntu_> it's missing
<ubuntu_> ark has not permission to write to /media/disk
<mefisto__> any idea why?
<ubuntu_> and sudo ark from konsole says communication problem
<ubuntu_> i was using a wine ftp backup program when the power went out?
<ubuntu_> driveHQ backup
<mefisto__> ubuntu_: if /boot and /etc are missing, you might want to consider backing up your home folder and reinstalling
<ubuntu_> looks like the go, getting over re-installing atft though
<ubuntu_> is someone into hacking me?
<ubuntu_> and running outa hdd's, since my windows drive reads to kubuntu as full when it's not
<notranc> ubuntu_ if you are going to reinstall, create a separate partition for home. I don't know why that is not available by default! Separate /home makes it possible to reinstall without losing your home files.
<ubuntu_> very sweet, does that mean two partitions on the disk
<ubuntu_> ?
<|syockit|> ubuntu_: it can be even more.
<|syockit|> ubuntu_: by default you have a partition for whole ubuntu, and also another for swap
<|syockit|> ubuntu_: usually people advise to create another partition for /home, as you want to reuse that when reinstalling os
<xp-killer> how do i install real media player,its onmy desktop with an bin extention
<mefisto__> xp-killer: run it with sudo, eg, sudo sh ~/Desktop/Realplayer-installer.bin
<mikevieira> hi
<mikevieira> I'm back
<mikevieira> after a reboot everything started working fine
<mikevieira> thanls for the support before
<mikevieira> thanks
<Hentai> mikevieira, cool
<CQ> hello, I have a strange problem with 8.10 x86_64 ... when I reboot, my resolution is too low... I log in, go to System settings -> Display, and the resolution changes to the right one automatically without me having to do anything ... any ideas?
<yao_ziyuan> how do i open up a port in kubuntu?
<yao_ziyuan> opening up port 8887 is recommended by i2p
<yao_ziyuan> it is currently firewalled
<zaapiel-mobile> i didnt think kubuntu had firewall software by default
<pwill> hello! I was wondering if anyone could help me get this style of menu : http://liquidat.files.wordpress.com/2007/10/menu.png
<pwill> I've been told that I ought to be able to right click on my k menu and change the style, but the option is not there for me.
<zaapiel-mobile> yao_ziyuan: iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -d 0/0 -s 0/0 --dport 8887 -j ACCEPT
<zaapiel-mobile> that would open it up if it is iptables blocking it
<yao_ziyuan> and for udp just change tcp to udp?
<zaapiel-mobile> yeah i think
<zaapiel-mobile> i never used it for that
<zaapiel-mobile> man iptables
<zaapiel-mobile> yup
<zaapiel-mobile> or all for all
<zaapiel-mobile> anyways bed time, good luck
<yao_ziyuan> i used sudo iptables -A INPUT -p udp -d 0/0 -s 0/0 --dport 8887 -j ACCEPT
<yao_ziyuan> i2p still says my udp 8887 port is not open
<syockit> pwill: no, that involves plasma themes. You have to change it by right clicking on the desktop
<syockit> pwill: you need to find which plasma theme has the white stuff
<server_> Hello All
<server_> I have had this problem all day - I have a A8n-SLI with a CK804 built in sound card, and I have no audio - if i turn on duplicate front I get sound out of my rear speakers but thats it.. I have googled all the threads but still not working, any ideas ?
<alssong> hello
<yao_ziyuan> is there a default firewall running in kde4?
<jussi01> yao_ziyuan: same as every other linux distro, iptables
<mefisto__> yao_ziyuan: could it be your router that is blocking that port?
<stat54> åñòü òóò ðóññêèå?:)
<yao_ziyuan> mefisto__: maybe
<yao_ziyuan> using gufw i enabled tcp and udp 8887 but i2p still says udp 8887 is not open
<stat54> hi
<jussi01> !ru | stat54
<ubottu> stat54: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<yao_ziyuan> "WARN - Firewalled with Inbound TCP Enabled - You have configured inbound TCP, however      your UDP port is firewalled, and therefore it is likely that your TCP port is firewalled as well.      If your TCP port is firewalled with inbound TCP enabled, routers will not be able to contact      you via TCP, which will hurt the network. Please open your firewall or disable inbound TCP above.  "
<mefisto__> yao_ziyuan: try this page and see if your router is in the list http://portforward.com/routers.htm
<jussi01> yao_ziyuan: its quite rude to ask in 2 places at once ;) Please dont cross post.
<syockit> jussi01: is it? but some #ubuntu-ers aren't in #kubuntu, and vice-versa
<server_> Hello anyone here got a CK804 sound card ? or A8n-Sli motherboard ?
<ct529> hi there
<ct529> does anyone know of a good sip phone that can record phone calls as well?
<dhq> is there anyway to read exfat on ubuntu
<mefisto__> dhq: seems you need to patch the kernel: http://groups.google.com/group/fa.linux.kernel/msg/e2e23eeb3a016268?pli=1
<yozza> lo all
<dhq> mefisto__: ok i will check it out.... thanx
<yozza> does anyone here know about kubuntu
<carpii> DUH.
<carpii> just ask your question
<yozza> ok stupid question
<yozza> cool cheers
<yozza> i can't get dns to work in kubuntu 8.1
<yozza> i can ping my router
<yozza> and other comps but no domain names work
<yozza> i set the dns server but im not sure which format it wants
<yozza> theres no dots for the dns part for an IP address
<yozza> can i set dns from the cmd line
<yozza> ?
<yozza> also i dont know how to install my ati drivers. they are a .run file
<carpii> whats in /etc/resolve.conf ?
<yozza> not sure, its dual boot
<yozza> ill have to restart to find out
<yozza> what should be there?
<carpii> primary and secondary dns ip's  in the format  'nameserver  ip.ip.ip.ip'
<yozza> cool cheers
<yozza> ill have a go
<yozza> be back in a bit
<dhq> mefisto__: can you help me know how to patch
<butterflygirl> when I push fuction keys (such as Fn+F7 etc to change brightness) where is the script that runs?
<mefisto__> dhq: never done it myself, so I'm the wrong person to ask
<dhq> do any one know how to patch a kernel
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<cortex_sk> butterflygirl: i'm not sure /etc/acpi?
<sergi> Hi all, Can anyone help me how to install LAMPP on Kubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<dhq> ActionParsnip: how do i patch my kernel
<ActionParsnip> !patch
<ubottu> Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<sergi> Thanks, And why can`t i find it in my repos?
<butterflygirl> cortex_sk: yep, I thought I found it, but when I push the button the corresponding video_brightnessup.sh doesn't run :-(
<ActionParsnip> sergi: i dont think there is a metapackage for it
<sergi> i am now installing with this command: sudo tasksel install lamp-server. is it right?
<ActionParsnip> !info lamp-server
<ubottu> Package lamp-server does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> sergi: thats what the guide says, i'd try it
<syockit> sergi, you got that from guide?
<ActionParsnip> sergi: or you can: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server
<sergi> thanks, it has not finished yet, I am Using Hardy Heron..
<sergi> Cool, It finished :) Thank you too much!
<ActionParsnip> np man
<floh> Hi, is there a way to detect which "harddisk-type" is a device (like /dev/sdb)? I mean to detect if this is a internal ones, USB, eSATA, Firewire...
<xp-killer> mefisto__: after i do sudo sh ~/Desktop/Realplayer-installer.bin what else i have to do?
<mefisto__> xp-killer: that should be all. but that command is just an example, you need to put in the actual name of the .bin file
<xp-killer> mefisto__: but i cant get tru to run real player
<spark__> Hi guys!
<mefisto__> xp-killer: did the installer run?
<spark__> I'm running kubuntu jaunty (from CD) on my Vostro 1310; and knetworkmanager is unable to connect to my wpa2/psk wireless network. Is this related to: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+bug/259278 - and is there something of a fix yet?
<xp-killer> mefisto__: no i only did sudo sh ~/Desktop/Realplayer-installer.bin thatts it
<xp-killer> mefisto__: nothig came on or run
<mefisto__> xp-killer: is the installer on your desktop? I think that's what you said earlier
<xp-killer> mefisto__: yea
<xp-killer> mefisto__: its a bin file
<mefisto__> xp-killer: ok, type this: sudo sh ~/Desktop/Real    then press the tab key on your keyboard and the rest of the filename should be filled in (like tab completion in konversation)
<xp-killer> mefisto__: it give me 2 errors
<xp-killer> mefisto__: http://pastebin.com/m756d8760
<mefisto__> xp-killer: try bash instead of sh: sudo bash /home/xp-killer/Desktop/RealPlayer11GOLD.bin
<carpii> just  cd Desktop     then     chmod 777 RealPlayer.bin   then ./RealPlayer.bin
<sergi> chmod 777 means chmod a+x ?
<carpii> just gives everyone rwx yes
<xp-killer> mefisto__: cannot execute binary file
<carpii> xp-killer, try what i suggested
<xp-killer> carpii: no such file
<sergi> xp-killer: try chmod a+x RealPlayer.bin
<carpii> oh come on, use the real filename instead of the one i typed
<carpii> a little common sense is required :(
<mefisto__> xp-killer: try to follow what people are telling you. use the actual filename, not RealPlayer.bin
<sergi> then sudo ./RealPlayer.bin
<mefisto__> xp-killer: also, if you don't use sudo to run it, it will install in your home directory, which will make it harder to use once it's installed
<xp-killer> carpii: mefisto__ sergi evrything u write there i does copy and paste so slow down and tell me what exactly i have to type in the window
<sergi> chmod a+x realplayer.bin
<sergi> sudo ./realplayer.bin
<xp-killer> not everyone have a brain especialy when ther new to this linux thing
<mefisto__> xp-killer: just replace the examples with the actual filename: RealPlayer11GOLD.bin
<ActionParsnip> !find helix
<ubottu> Found: helix-player, mozilla-helix-player
<ActionParsnip> !info helix-player
<ubottu> helix-player (source: helix-player): Helix audio and video player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.9-0ubuntu6 (intrepid), package size 4028 kB, installed size 10508 kB (Only available for i386 powerpc sparc amd64 lpia)
<xp-killer> mefisto__: witch one is the example? sergi that comand u give me dont work:no such file and no sutch command
<sergi> xp-killer try this:
<sergi> sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<sergi> cd ~/Desktop
<sergi> chmod a+x RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<sergi> sudo ./RealPlayerGOLD.bin
<sergi> xp-killer you have to copy RealPlayerGOLD.bin to desktop first
<xp-killer> sergi: the bin was already on the desktop
<sergi> ok, then try commands i wrote
<sergi> xp-killer try this:
<sergi> [15:36] <sergi> sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<sergi> [15:36] <sergi> cd ~/Desktop
<sergi> [15:36] <sergi> chmod a+x RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<sergi> [15:36] <sergi> sudo ./RealPlayerGOLD.bin
<ActionParsnip> sergi: you may need to chod +x ~/Desktop/RealPlayerGOLD.bin
<xp-killer> command not found
<ActionParsnip> !info realplayer
<ubottu> Package realplayer does not exist in intrepid
<xp-killer> i will be back i hav to go driven class for an hour
<ActionParsnip> http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-install-the-realplayer-multimedia-player
<xp-killer> brb in 1:30min
<ActionParsnip> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealPlayerInstallationMethods
<Tm_T> hi kids
<ct529> anyone who has used asterisk or freeswitch on kubuntu?
<RurouniJones> Howdy all, anyone know how I can get multiple KDE logins running at the same time? Like how at the moment you can use CTRL+ALT+F6 which switches your to a command prompt, how can I make that another KDE instance? (For example, to run a wine game which doesn't like being minimiseD)
<sleeping> later guys
<ct529> I have some serious problems with bibus + openoffice on kubuntu 8.10 .... is there another alternative?
<periko_> hi
<ActionParsnip> ct529: staroffice
<ActionParsnip> !info staroffice
<ubottu> Package staroffice does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> ct529: koffice
<ct529> ActionParsnip: I meant to bibus .... :D .... I do not think koffice can yet support full odf? is there any integrated bibliographic software?
<ActionParsnip> !info koffice
<ubottu> koffice (source: koffice): KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.3-6ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 19 kB, installed size 60 kB
<ActionParsnip> ct529: not sure of that, i dont use it
<ActionParsnip> let me search
<ct529> ActionParsnip: what do you use?
<HighAndDry> hi!
<ct529> ActionParsnip: I am testing jabref
<HighAndDry> i've trouble with kde 4 and open office 3
<puneeth> how to update to KDE 4.2?
<HighAndDry> i can't see toolbar icons of any OO3 program
<ActionParsnip> puneeth: http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<HighAndDry> ive tried installin gtk-kde4-engines and with diferent open office styles
<puneeth> m on it
<HighAndDry> but nothing seems to work
<HighAndDry> any idea?
<puneeth> actionparsnip; m on it
<ct529> HighAndDry: you are not the only one ....
<HighAndDry> great! is it a bug?
<HighAndDry> can't be resolved until they release a patch or something like that ?
<ct529> HighAndDry: you need to install the openoffice.org-debian-menus
<ct529> HighAndDry: the openoffice.org3 ones of course
<HighAndDry> ct529: umm and where's it?
<ct529> HighAndDry: did you compile it yourself?
<HighAndDry> ct529: nono i used an unofficial .deb repository
<HighAndDry> let's search in the internet je :) google doesn't bite hehe
<ct529> HighAndDry: which one?
<ct529> HighAndDry: I did compile it and it works really well
<ct529> HighAndDry: only problem is interaction with bibus
<HighAndDry> http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu
<HighAndDry> that's the repository
<HighAndDry> do you know where to download that damn package? or do i have to uninstall my installation and do it by compiling the source code?
<ct529> HighAndDry: install openoffice.org-kde_3.0.1-1ubuntu1~intrepid1_amd64.deb
<HighAndDry> mmm but i use 32 bits he
<ct529> HighAndDry: well, ok install the 32 bit one
<HighAndDry> and sorry for my ignorance, but where are those packages??
<ct529> HighAndDry: in the respository you showed me!
<HighAndDry> ohh strange, i didnt see them before
<HighAndDry> let's try
<ct529> HighAndDry: as root, apt-get install openoffice.org-kde_3.0.1
<ct529> HighAndDry: or use adept, or synaptic
<HighAndDry> ok!
<zer0o> hi how do i find my ip? what the command on the konsole? thx
<Pliskin> zer0o : ifconfig ?
<zer0o> thanks
<ActionParsnip> zer0o: do you mean your lan ip or wan ip?
<zer0o> found it found it thanks, another thing, what kind of protection u think is better for a wi-fi router? wep? wap?
<zer0o> of course im asking for a personal opinion so plz dont paste that thing about "whatz better and whatz not bla bla bla :D"
<ActionParsnip> zer0o: wap is for mobile phones, you are thinking of wpa
<zer0o> sure :D
<ct529> zer0o: there is a nice article on linux format, last issue I think .... you should use wpa ....
<ActionParsnip> zer0o: some wifi cards dont support wpa in linux but wpa is stronger
<zer0o> mmm ok so what should i do? :D
<ActionParsnip> i use wep for simplicity but also use a tonne of other security
<vbgunz> I have not seen a single jaunty update in 4 days. whats wrong?>
 * ct529 rebooting X
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | vbgunz
<ubottu> vbgunz: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<zer0o> the wpa is the one in which i can put a word right?
<zer0o> but why does it say "key renewal = 3600 seconds" below it?
<puneeth> approximately can some one tell me how big the update is... i am currently on KDE 4.1.4
<zer0o> if i decide to use a specific word as a password (wpa?) is ithis kew renewal going to change it?
<fumfel> jest ktos z polski? ;)
<puneeth> update to kde 4.2 that is
<ActionParsnip> !polish | fumfel
<ubottu> fumfel: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<puneeth> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<puneeth> !KDE 4.2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about KDE 4.2
<puneeth> !KDE
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<ActionParsnip> puneeth: factoids dont have spaces
<ActionParsnip> http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<puneeth> actionparsnip; factoids?
<xp-killer> how do i uninstall real player from the system?
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: let me get you a link
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/r/realplay/realplayer_11.0.0-0.2_i386.deb
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: install that
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip: i just want to uninstall it cause im seing in my Kmenu but its not runing,so uninstall to reinstall
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: you'll need ia32 libs to run 32bit apps
<scon_> !how can i watch video on firefox
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yao_ziyuan> where can i download the default wallpapers of kubuntu 7.10, 8.04?
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip: im a beginner i have no idea what your talking about
<ActionParsnip> scon_: what sort of video
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer:  are you running 64bit linux?
<xp-killer> no idea
<scon_> on youtube
<ActionParsnip> yao_ziyuan: apt-cache search wallpaper
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: can you give me the output of uname -a
<ActionParsnip> !flash | scon_
<ubottu> scon_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip: flash i already isnt that for browsers?
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip: i want real player install on my pc to use it as a player like kaffeine
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: its what youtube uses
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: if you give me the output of the command I can advise
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: notice how the thing about flash was not aimed at you, it was aimed at scon_
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip: oh
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: ;)
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip: ok so how do i unninstall realplayer?
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: how was it installed initially?
<ct529> that is good!
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip: it was a bin file
<mefisto__> xp-killer: you're uninstalling it now?
<xp-killer> mefisto__: yea to start from the begining cause its not running i have a feeling thats y u guys command not working
<scon__> hello
<musical> hi    folks
<ct529> xp-killer: dpkg -l *player*
<ct529> xp-killer: see if realplayer has been packaged before installing
<musical> I tried to upgrade from   kubuntu 4.1 to 4.2 - as a result kubuntu has disappeared from the menu
<xp-killer> mefisto__: u rather i leave it how it is and continue to try to run it?
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: you could install the deb and then remove that
<scon__> !how can i watch video with firefox on youtube???
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> musical: what menu?
<ct529> scon__: use the flash plugin
<musical> any desktop menu
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip: wher can i find realplayer deb?
<musical> at looogin
<mefisto__> xp-killer: see if it's in /opt/Real or in your home directory.
<scon__> how can i get?
<musical> at login
<ct529> xp-killer: run the command I gave you to see if it has been installed as part of the package database ....
<musical> using xfce at the moment
<ActionParsnip> musical: try booting to another DE and reinstalling it
<musical> how do I reinnstall it?
<ct529> xp-killer: if not run "whereis realplayer" just to see if it was installed in the proper place
<scon__> ct529 how can i get it
<musical> how do I reinstall it
<ActionParsnip> musical: how did you install it?
<ct529> scon__: ActionParsniphas already given you a link ages ago .... scroll up
<musical> upgrade using adept
<xp-killer> ct529: it give me a bunch of stuff
<scon__> i didn't see can you sendme  again
<scon__> pls
<ct529> scon_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ct529> xp-killer: pastebin
<xp-killer> ct529: http://pastebin.com/m377c4e27
<musical> ActionParsnip - I    installed it  from the KDE 4.1 desktop  (8.1) using adept upgrade
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip:  i just did fullupgrade in adept what did it upgrade?
<ct529> xp-killer: not part of the package databse I am afraid .... do whereis realplayer
<xp-killer> ct529: the bin file is on my desktop and im seing real player install in my Kmenu
<ct529> xp-killer: please do whereis realplayer
<xp-killer> ct529: oh lol
<xp-killer> ct529: it said notting
<xp-killer> ct529: just real player
<ct529> xp-killer: then it is not installed in any of the recognised paths, that is the reason because it does not work
<mefisto__> it is probably in his home directory. xp-killer, type this: whereis realplay
<xp-killer> mefisto__: i did type that allready
<ct529> xp-killer: add the medibuntu repository
<mefisto__> xp-killer: realplay, not realplayer
<xp-killer> ct529: well if its not install help me instal it,its on my desktop its a bin file
<mefisto__> ct529: realplayer is no longer in the medibuntu repos
<ct529> xp-killer: I am helping you .... add the medibuntu repository
<xp-killer> i never linux can be so complicated lol this os is not for people with no experience with pc lol
<xp-killer> ct529: how do i add that?
<ct529> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ct529> mefisto__: that would probably install the helix player
<mefisto__> ct529: actually it is there for intrepid (I'm using hardy) but it is an older version
<ct529> mefisto__: in what sense is 11 an older version?
<ubsafder> i have a new webcam usb were should i start to check if i can get it to work with kubuntu
<mefisto__> ct529: the medibuntu repo has 10
<xp-killer> ct529: and the reason im installing this is for?
<ct529> mefisto__: I am installing it right now from medibuntu, and it has 11
<ct529> xp-killer: you add the repository where the software you want is .... that is realplayer
<ct529> xp-killer: the software packages are in large databases on the internet, called repositories ....
<ct529> xp-killer: very useful and very simple .... you add the database and then you can install whateve ris in the database
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: it tells you before you kick it off
<xp-killer> ct529: i do 2 commandes and  at the last it give me E: There are problems and -y was used without --force-yes
<ActionParsnip> musical: try following http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<ct529> xp-killer: what package manager are you using?
<xp-killer> ct529: adept
<ActionParsnip> musical: if it says its already installed use --reinstall install
<ct529> xp-killer: oh .... I use synaptic
<xp-killer> ct529: i did the commandes in konsole
<xp-killer> ....mmm
<xp-killer> ct529: so should i install synap?
<ct529> xp-killer: no better using konsole .... pastebin the output please
<musical> thanks
<ct529> xp-killer: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<ActionParsnip> musical: use: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kde-nightly (i think its that)
<xp-killer> ct529: kubuntu,and i have no idea i just choose the 1st comand lol
<ct529> xp-killer: :D what abour reading before using a command?
<xp-killer> ct529: http://pastebin.com/m43e241f5
<xp-killer> ct529: they say its not compatible with ubuntu
<xp-killer> ct529: the link u gaive me
<thedark> Is there a good DVD region killing program for Kubuntu?
<ct529> xp-killer: you used the WRONG command .... you are probably using 8.10 .... did you download the last stable?
<ct529> xp-killer: use adept, remove the repository you have just added
<thedark> noboy here has ever had to bypass regions?
<ct529> xp-killer: and then use the right command, that is sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/intrepid.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<ct529> xp-killer: then remember to add the gpg key. Use: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<ct529> xp-killer: then apt-get install realplayer
<xp-killer> ct529: i had used the 9.04 comand
<mefisto__> sudo before that last command, xp-killer
<ct529> xp-killer: exactly
<ct529> xp-killer: but I think you have 8.10, if you have the last stable
<ct529> xp-killer: that is intrepid
<mefisto__> xp-killer: if you want to make sure what kubuntu version you have: lsb_release -a
<ct529> ok, lunch time here!
<mefisto__> :)
<ct529> xp-killer: I leave you in the capable hand sof mefisto__ .... :)
<ct529> see you in an hour!
<khalidmian> accidentally deleted the trash icon from dektop folder view any way i can have it back?
<xp-killer> mefisto__: http://pastebin.com/m2a918917
<thedark> so.... I guess not huh?
<thedark> I guess I can't watch region 3 dvds
<xp-killer> ouf this like mombo jumbo commands to install a single thing lol but its fun even if my head is spining lol
<thedark> I can crack css encryption to watch dvds in my region, but not other regions
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: its nice when you reach the goal too, theres repos with realplayer on if you want
<mefisto__> xp-killer: do you have intrepid installed? to find out: lsb_release -a
<xp-killer> mefisto__: i dont speak japanees :s i didnt understand nothing u said
<mefisto__> xp-killer: just type this: lsb_release -a
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip: is it a 1 push button as in 1 clic to install then over?
<mefisto__> xp-killer: that will tell you what version of kubuntu you have
<khalidmian> accidentally deleted the trash icon from dektop folder view any way i can have it back?
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: pretty much
<xp-killer> mefisto__: 8.04
<eddy> I'm not able to surf the web and I need a link to download an ubuntu ppc hardy ISO. Can anyone provideme an ftp link?
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: can you give us the output of uname -a
<lovre> hello to you all good people
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip: Linux linux 2.6.24-23-generic #1 SMP Thu Nov 27 18:44:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<mefisto__> xp-killer: ok, you have the wrong medibuntu repository
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: great its 32bit
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: cd ~/; wget http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/r/realplay/realplayer_11.0.0-0.2_i386.deb; sudo dpkg -i ./realplayer_11.0.0-0.2_i386.deb; rm ./realplayer_11.0.0-0.2_i386.deb
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: nice command for you :D
<khalidmian> ActionParsnip: i deleted trash icon i desktop folder view any way of retrieving it?
<ActionParsnip> eddy: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/hardy/release/ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-powerpc.iso
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: no idea man, sorry
<mefisto__> xp-killer: can you do this: sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<eddy> ActionParsnip: thanks
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip: how u know its a 32bit? it didnt say :s
<mefisto__> xp-killer: he speaks "japanees"
<xp-killer> mefisto__: 1 sec this command ActionParsnip give me taken a while
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: 11mb worth there
<xp-killer> mefisto__: nah lol he reads japanees lol
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: your uname says i686
<xp-killer> mefisto__:
<xp-killer> Errors were encountered while processing:
<xp-killer>  realplayer
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: if it said x86_64 i'd know it was 64bit
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip: ¨
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: bit of a hack but: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/deleted-trash-icon-in-kde-3.4.2-360298/
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip: Errors were encountered while processing: realplayer
<mefisto__> xp-killer: what caused the errors? which command?
<xp-killer> mefisto__: the 1 ActionParsnip give me
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: do you have the .deb in your home dir now?
<xp-killer> mefisto__: your comand give me a bunch of stuff then nothing,what do i do next?
<mefisto__> xp-killer: if there were no errors after the command I gave you, do this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install realplayer
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: the command had him donwloading the .deb for RealPlayer 11
<mefisto__> ActionParsnip: yep, I saw that
<xp-killer> mefisto__: there werent no errors for the comande u give me
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip: the deb is not in my home folder
<mefisto__> xp-killer: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install realplayer
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: id try mefisto__'s words
<ActionParsnip> http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/05/how-to-install-realplayer-on-ubuntu.html
<thedark> is there a way around the limited number of region changes in regionset?
<xp-killer> mefisto__: http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php ActionParsnip
<mefisto__> xp-killer: bad link. try again?
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip: i have kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: you need to click send, then give us the link
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: its all the same with regards to realplayer
<xp-killer> lol sory
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: its still ubuntu under the hood, just different DE and WM
<xp-killer> wait im confuse now
<xp-killer> iim soing send in pastebin its not sendding me the right site thing,not showing me my link
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: essentially all the *buntus are the same except the user seen bit, tey all use the same repos and can use the same apps
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: look in the address bar ;)\
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip: :( i lost the copy paste from the konsole
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip: it got close by error
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: then rerun the same command and you can make a new one
<xp-killer> i have a lot of windows open
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip: its not given me the link :s
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip:  i try another website http://pastebin.ca/1331601 mefisto__
<marcel__> please how can i install Kdevelop with X includes ?
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: sudo apt-get -f install
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip: at the last it said removing realplayer
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: yay
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip: now what?
<pablo_> my flashplayer is slow
<pablo_> can anyone hlep me troubleshoot it???
<pablo_> woops,keys got stuck
<pablo_> just one ? mark
<mefisto__> xp-killer: cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list         this should say "deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ hardy free non-free" somewhere, with "hardy" not "intrepid". is that what you see?
<ActionParsnip> pablo_: have you installed video drivers?
<pablo_> yes
<pablo_> i have nvidia
<ActionParsnip> pablo_: and are you fully hardware accelerated?
<xp-killer> mefisto__: yes
<pablo_> ActionParsnip: i think so al the special effects work smoothly
<ActionParsnip> pablo_: what nvidia card do you have, desktop effects can run fine on a deccent enough system without drivers
<mefisto__> xp-killer: and realplayer was just removed?
<pablo_> ActionParsnip: i have a 7200
<pablo_> ActionParsnip: almost 100% sure of hardware acceleration
<xp-killer> mefisto__: well that what the comand at the last had tell me what ActionParsnip give me but im still seing realplayer 11 in my Kmenu
<whut> Hi there, #kubuntu. Is there any GUI tool for PPPoE configuration in Kubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> pablo_: what release of ubuntu are you using? Intrepid / Hardy
<mefisto__> xp-killer: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: launch kmenuedit and delete it
<pablo_> ActionParsnip: How can i check?
<mefisto__> xp-killer: then do this again: sudo apt-get install realplayer
<pablo_> ActionParsnip: i believe it is Intrepid but i am not sure
<ActionParsnip> pablo_: so dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia | grep -i glx returns results?
<xp-killer> mefisto__: http://pastebin.ca/1331605 for the comand  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<sorset1> hi, i've edited fstab, how can i apply changes without restart?
<whut> Please, how can I establish a DSL connection using Kubuntu? :'(
<whut> (I don't have a router, only a DSL-modem)
<beachsurfin> my usb drive isn't automounting...
<pablo_> ActionParsnip: no results
<ActionParsnip> !pppoe | whut
<ubottu> whut: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip: ok i delete out the Kmenu with that edit thing
<ActionParsnip> pablo_: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177; kdesudo nvidia-settings
<whut> Thank you.
<mefisto__> xp-killer: try this on its own: sudo apt-get -y install medibuntu-keyring
<xp-killer> mefisto__: it still given me that error with There are problems and -y was used without --force-yes
<beachsurfin> not sure what to mount
<mefisto__> xp-killer: ok, without the -y what does it do: sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring
<ActionParsnip> sorset1: sudo umount -a
<ActionParsnip> beachsurfin: does it show up in sudo fdisk -l ?
<vadi2> Hi. How can I install kde3 in kubuntu 8.10?
<xp-killer> mefisto__: it give me an ok
<ActionParsnip> vadi2: its hard
<sorset1> ActionParsnip: thx, but it says "device is busy"
<vadi2> Yeah, I thought so when I didn't see the package in the list :x. But my friend switched to kubuntu and wants it
<beachsurfin> ActionParsnip: no
<mefisto__> xp-killer: ok, before installing, we will remove unneeded packages that were installed from all this mess: sudo apt-get autoremove
<ActionParsnip> vadi2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963695
<ActionParsnip> beachsurfin: unplug it, wait, plug it back in, wait, run dmesg | tail
<xp-killer> mefisto__: lol
<ActionParsnip> sorset1: try rebooting
<beachsurfin> ActionParsnip: 142527.724356] ppdev0: unregistered pardevice
<beachsurfin> a few of those messages
<sorset1> ActionParsnip: i wan to try without reboot :(
<ActionParsnip> sorset1: make sure your pwd is ~/
<xp-killer> mefisto__: ok
<mefisto__> xp-killer: then we will update/upgrade everything you have installed: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<beachsurfin> argh, i'll have to come back to this. i have to leave
<vadi2> ActionParsnip: hm, which part of the guide is valid?
<beachsurfin> later
<vadi2> it says instructions and then later on says the ppa is offline
<ActionParsnip> vadi2: add the repos then install the package
<vadi2> which?
<vadi2> kb9vqf?
<mefisto__> xp-killer: now installing realplayer should work: sudo apt-get install realplayer
<vadi2> because after it says "19-11-2008 Important! The KDE3 repositories are offline now."
<ActionParsnip> vadi2: the top 3 boxes, except use kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> vadi2: usig sudo with gui apps is incorrect
<vadi2> hm
<vadi2> but http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6210362&postcount=107 says they asked him to pull them down
<ActionParsnip> sorset1: if your device is correct and the mountpoint exists it should mount
<vadi2> and, ah, never put anything up themselves
<sorset1> ActionParsnip: i had gparted open
<sorset1> but now i closed it
<ActionParsnip> vadi2: you can always compile the kde3 source
<sorset1> but i still have problem
<ActionParsnip> sorset1: d'oh
<vadi2> ActionParsnip: :P I have a feeling my friend didn't switch from sidux for that
<xp-killer> mefisto__: http://pastebin.ca/1331617
<ActionParsnip> sorset1: coud run: lsof /dev/<partition name>
<pablo__> ActionParsnip: the nvidia panel popped up. now what?
<vadi2> thanks for your help though
<ActionParsnip> pablo__: ok did it show a little box saying you needed to run a command as root?
<mefisto__> xp-killer: lol, I'm sorry
<sorset1> ActionParsnip: it doesnt have output!
<mefisto__> xp-killer: you have hardy, but there is no realplayer for hardy in medibuntu
<ActionParsnip> sorset1: then it musnt be in use
<xp-killer> crap
<pablo__> ActionParsnip: yes. i entered my pass
<mefisto__> xp-killer: but you got lots of practice with linux!
<mefisto__> xp-killer: do you still have the .bin file?
<ActionParsnip> pablo__: ok close that
<pablo__> ActionParsnip: ... ok
<pablo__> ActionParsnip: now what?
<ActionParsnip> pablo__: run sudo xconfig-nvidia then restart x server
<xp-killer> mefisto__: yea lol i had install it back in the day when i was on 7.04 that was the best time for me even when i use to do stuff and loose all my data i was like :O had to start back over but i got everything to work
<pablo__> ActionParsnip: command not found
<xp-killer> mefisto__: actualy i just want real player install cause i cant get tru to read my video format rmvb
<vbgunz> I just migrated to a new pc. damn... I am trying to use screen + vim. I have no 256 colors in vim under screen. I've gone through this before and am going through my logs right now. if I simply launch vim, no 256 color support. If I launch it like this -> "vim -T xterm-256color" I do have 256 color support. whats wrong? sorry :(
<sorset1> ActionParsnip: thank you
<mefisto__> xp-killer: so the .bin file is still on your desktop?
<ActionParsnip> pablo__: can you give me the output of lsb_release -c
<pablo__> ActionParsnip: intrepid
<ActionParsnip> sorset1: better?
<xp-killer> mefisto__: yea
<ActionParsnip> pablo__: very strange
<pablo__> ActionParsnip: indeed
<mefisto__> xp-killer: cd ~/Desktop
<sorset1> ActionParsnip: no, ill restart
<sorset1> ActionParsnip: thx anyway
<xp-killer> mefisto__: ok
<mefisto__> xp-killer: sudo ./Real  (then press tab key to complete the filename)
<vbgunz> in screen its screen, in xterm its xterm-256color ... I tried placing both TERM=screen-256color  and TERM=xterm-256color in my .screenrc though :/
<pablo__> ActionParsnip: so now what?
<xp-killer> mefisto__: ok
<mefisto__> xp-killer: is the installer running now?
<ActionParsnip> pablo__: ou need to get that command going, i gotta split
<__osh__> Anyone here experienced with plasmoids? I'm trying to follow this guide (http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Plasma/PythonPlasmoid) but my package won't install. Is there a log somewhere where I can see WHY the installation failed?
<pablo__> how can i get xconfig-nvidia command working?
<xp-killer> mefisto__: now yea
<mefisto__> xp-killer: it should tell you it will install in /opt/Real/Realplayer or something like that
<xp-killer> mefisto__: yea ,i have to choose a directory?
<xp-killer> i
<mefisto__> xp-killer: if you leave the default it should work
<xp-killer> mefisto__: i run F to continue
<mefisto__> xp-killer: yes, the F key
<xp-killer> mefisto__: ok complet
<xp-killer> mefisto__: of so how do i run it now?
<mefisto__> xp-killer: when it's done, try it from the menu, or type realplayer in konsole
<mefisto__> xp-killer: no, not realplayer, realplay
<xp-killer> mefisto__: ok i install it its runing tanks
<xp-killer> mefisto__: how do i get it in my Kmenu?
<mefisto__> xp-killer: it's not in kmenu?
<mefisto__> xp-killer: should be under multimedia
<deathoncity> hi all i'm new in linux..i've just installed ubuntu on my hp m9390.it and i cannot find tv card
<deathoncity> some help please?
<xp-killer> no its not.
<xp-killer> mefisto__:
<sorset1> i cant execute kdebluetooth4 in kubuntu 8.10, why?
<xp-killer> i had delete it with some edit tool
<mefisto__> xp-killer: ok, open the K menu editor, and just click the save button, then look in kmenu again
<deathoncity> it is a hauppauge dvb't card
<deathoncity> how i install'it
<xp-killer> mefisto__: its not there
<deathoncity> please help i wanna trow vista and this is the only thing who stop me doing this!
<mefisto__> xp-killer: kbuildsycoca --noincremental
<kaddi> heya :) anyone familiar with running mathematica via ssh on a remote machine (both linux)?
<kaddi> i'm getting the typical xset: bad font path element (error 23) message, but can't find the solution with google
<xp-killer> mefisto__: ? thats for me?
<mefisto__> xp-killer: yes, trying to get the kmenu to update
<mefisto__> xp-killer: if it still is not in the kmenu after that, you can add it yourself
<xp-killer> its not
<xp-killer> how do i add it?
<marco_> salve
<mefisto__> xp-killer: in the menu editor, highlight the multimedia section and click the "new item" button
<marco_> io devo scaricare una immagine pippo.jpg e voglio che si salvi sul pc con il nome "pippoTIMESTAMP.jpg"
<mefisto__> xp-killer: for the name, put in: RealPlayer 11
<marco_> in automatico
<marco_> come faccio?
<kaddi> !it |marco_
<ubottu> marco_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<marco_> sorry
<marco_> i have to download the file "http://..pippo.jpg"
<marco_> as "pippoTIMESTAMP.jpg"
<marco_> i can use cp, mv and wget
<xp-killer> mefisto__: ok i put the name and close all then i went in kMenu to run it nothing happen
<mefisto__> xp-killer: no, we were not finished. open the k menu editor again, and highlight the Realplayer 11 we made
<xp-killer> mefisto__: ok
<mefisto__> xp-killer: you can leave Description and Comment blank if you want
<xp-killer> k
<mefisto__> xp-killer: but the important part is Command. put in realplay
<xp-killer> thats it?
<mefisto__> xp-killer: and tick "Enable launch feedback" too
<xp-killer> k
<mefisto__> xp-killer: then save, and try from kmenu again
<Spokesman> Hallo bin neu hier und muß mich erst mal durchklicken
<mefisto__> xp-killer: you can also find an icon for the menu if you want
<xp-killer> mefisto__: YEEEEES IT WORKS OUF
<xp-killer> mefisto__: tanks a million
<xp-killer> mefisto__:  plus real player readding my rmvb video files i was tinking of going back to xp to watch my stuff
<unixdawg> ok kssh does not work with 4.x
<mefisto__> xp-killer: and next time you ask for help here, make sure they understand you have kubuntu 8.04 hardy, not 8.10 intrepid
<unixdawg> it gives off a error about T option
<xp-killer> mefisto__: yea i choose the real play icon at the start
<mefisto__> xp-killer: so the rmvb files play normally? sound works too?
<xp-killer> mefisto__: then how do i upgrade?i clic on upgrade in adept but nothing happen im still in 8.04 :(
<tester_> Riddell: hello :)
<Riddell> hi tester_
<Ghidorah> I am contemplating switching from ubuntu to kubuntu, and in the past I have heard of setting up a partition for software. If I were to do this, is it beneficial at all, or is it a matter of preference?
 * ct529 do not understand Ghidorah's question
<xp-killer> mefisto__: how long your using linux?
<carpii> generally its a good idea to put /home on a new partition, so if your OS dies you havent lost all your settings and personal stuff
<xp-killer> how u know all of theses stuff?
<carpii> as for software, well its up to you. But everything can be gotten from the repositories again if needs be, so its less of an issue
<mefisto__> xp-killer: about 3 years with kubuntu, before that I tried a few livecds but didn't install
<Ghidorah> home is usually contained in the /root correct?
<Ghidorah> ok, well thank you capri
<carpii> its a directory in the root of the drive, yes
<xp-killer> mefisto__: u lurn all of that in 3 years?
<carpii> but not in /root, which is a seperate directory
<mefisto__> Ghidorah: your home is in /home/user-name/ for each user
<Ghidorah> ok, my mistake
<xp-killer> mefisto__: u work for the linux guys or your just a guy home?
<mefisto__> xp-killer: just a guy at home :)
<mefisto__> xp-killer: I learn a lot in this channel with other people's problems
<xp-killer> mefisto__: i have anoother thing to solve but i dont want to harace u uve already kill your time with me for a simple thing
<xp-killer> mefisto__: ok
<Ghidorah> The harddrive on the machine is 120GB, I am going to set 2GB for RAM, 100MB for boot, so I have to split the remaining 117GB between /root, and /home. Is there a too small size for the /root/
<mefisto__> xp-killer: just ask, someone else here might be able to help too
<xp-killer> i want a server install on my kubuntu 8.04 so i can see and read from my visat laptop
<xp-killer> and i want know how to do file shearing
<xp-killer> linux <----> vista
<mefisto__> xp-killer: to network with windows computers, we have samba
<mefisto__> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<mefisto__> xp-killer: samba worked for me on hardy, with windows xp machines, but I never tried with vista
<xp-killer> mefisto__: can i use just a server like that i can see everything insted of going tru all theses things?
<xp-killer> mefisto__: something like a media player server
<mefisto__> xp-killer: I don't know. don't understand "media player server"
<cheku> hi
<xp-killer> mefisto__: its something like twonkey media server u enter the ip in the adress then u can see
<mefisto__> xp-killer: samba does that. why don't you try it? sudo apt-get install samba
<xp-killer> mefisto__: ok
<mefisto__> xp-killer: after install, go to systemsettings > sharing   and enable local network file sharing
<cheku> hi
<cheku> i'm using firefox right now, n the popun windows alwas come out , how to stop them?
<cheku> i'm using firefox right now, n the popout windows alwas come out , how to stop them?
<cheku> i'm using firefox right now, n the popupwindows alwas come out , how to stop them?
<mefisto__> cheku: edit, preferences, content tab, block popup windows
<cheku> thanks
<cheku> one more, how to make the cube ?
<mefisto__> cheku: using compiz? or kde 4?
<shadeslayer> ctrl+F11
<xp-killer> mefisto__: i enter the ip linux ask me if to leave the person conect i said yes now on the browser on vista it just have RFB 003.003
<xp-killer> and a black page
<eutychus> hello. i am trying to set up my computer to print to a network printer smb shared printer, but it doesnt show up when i look for it with dolfin. how do i set the printer up?
<mefisto__> xp-killer: sorry I don't understand. have you shared any folders on kubuntu yet?
<xp-killer> mefisto__: i add a folder to shear yes but this my 1st time trying to shear with another pc
<mefisto__> xp-killer: and on the windows machine in Network Places (or whatever it's called in Vista), do you see the kubuntu machine?
<cuznt> Random Fortune: ... of course, this probably only happens for tcsh which uses wait4(), which is why I never saw it. Serves people who use that abomination right 8^) 	-- Linus Torvalds, about a patch that fixes getrusage for 1.3.26
<xp-killer> mefisto__: kubuntu machine on vista?where?
<eutychus> can someone help me set up a printer?
<cuznt> !printers
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<mefisto__> xp-killer: I don't know vista, but in xp I think it's called network places. probably in the menu, or go to My Computer and it should be there too
<gorgonzola> join apache
<giarca> Does anyone using new 64bit flash plugin? Any comments?
<ct529> giarca: yes, I do .... it works really really well
<giarca> performance? like 32bit?
<ct529> eutychus: what is the problem?
<ct529> giarca: how do you measure performances on a flash plugin exactly?
<BluesKaj> giarca , with firefox ?
<giarca> sorry ct529, the impression... more fluid or something like that
<giarca> BluesKaj: I use firefox so yes! ;)
<BluesKaj> giarca, http://www.linuxheadquarters.com/howto/64-bit/flash64.shtml
<ct529> giarca: it works great .... very fluid not hitches .... I actually cannot tell the difference in any way
<giarca> ct529: ok! that it's I want know... no difference... good!
<ct529> BluesKaj: giarca: these are the instructions to install 32bit on 64bit .... I use 64 bit native plugin
<giarca> BluesKaj: I read the instruction
<giarca> but i think i'm gonna do the installation of 64bit plugin by hand
<giarca> removing 32bit plugin package
<ct529> giarca: I think you can install it from from repository apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<giarca> ct529: from that I emerge the 32bit plugin... not the last 64bit
<giarca> with kubuntu 8.10 with official repositories
<eutychus> is there a KUBUNTU guide (not ubuntu) to help walk someone through connecting to a network printer that is an a vista machine?
<k4> !printers
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<eutychus> sigh
<giarca> eutychus: kubuntu and ubuntu are the same
<ct529> giarca: sorry I cannot find it anymore
<k4> i never had problems with printers on ubuntu
<cheku> how to join other channel
<cheku> how to join other channel?
<giarca> ct529: no problem, I download the package from adobe's site and link manually in my .mozilla home :D
<k4> the cool thing was i installed a second ubuntu , and it found automaticaLLY the printers from the other ubuntu machine
<giarca> cheku: /J #chan
<k4> this was so great !
<blafard> hello.  I want to play dvds using kaffeine.  I installed libdvdcss3, following the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs  I still get the error message from kaffeine that i need to install libdvdcss ... My region is set; I'm sure I'm missing something easy.  Can anyone help me?
<eutychus> no, they are not. there is not System ---> Administration --> Printing. and when i do find a print manager it isnt the same as what is in the instructions.
<ct529> giarca: I know there is an automatic way .... but do not remember it anymore, sorry!
<ct529> giarca: did you use that http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html?
<ct529> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<giarca> ct529: really thank for your help but I prefer manual way
<k4> !date
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about date
<giarca> in that way I know where to go to turn back on the official 32
<Mr_Grieves|> Hi, I'm trying to install 8.10 on a PC that shipped with Vista on NTFS, but the installer is unable to resize the partitions.
<ct529> giarca: yes, me too ....
<giarca> ct529: :D
<Mr_Grieves|> Theres no info about the error in dmesg
<Mr_Grieves|> All the pop up says is "Unable to resize partition"
<Mr_Grieves|> Is this a known issue?
<giarca> ct529: yes, your link is definetly the flash package I'm looking for
<giarca> great!
<giarca> now I'm gonna install by hand (when some download finsh) :P
<ct529> giarca: :)
<ct529> anyone who know how to generate screencasts  under kubuntu? what is the best package?
<giarca> mmm I don't know... I'm  on kubuntu from a couple of days :P
<eutychus> what is the name of the ubuntu printer control so i can dl it to follow the intstruction for connecting to a network printer?
<mefisto__> ct529: you mean something to do video capture of the desktop?
<BluesKaj> Mr_Grieves| , yes a dedicated partition editor like GParted is required to resize before using the live cd install
<BluesKaj> !Gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ct529> mefisto__: yes
<eutychus> does anyone realize that one cannot follow the ubuntu instruction in kubuntu in order to connect to a network printer that is attacked to a windows pc?
<cuznt> i do
<cuznt> cause i can not either
<mefisto__> ct529: istanbul worked well for me, but not with sound. xvidcap is much more configureable, but the wrong combination of options always resulted in a crash for me
<eli_> helli
<eli_> any1 here?
<Mr_Grieves|> BluesKaj: I seem to recall the LiveCD's resize operation working fine on another computer, but that was a FAT32 FS I think. So the installer just can't handle NTFS?
<eutychus> can someone walk me thru this? i have a laptops and a pc running kubuntu that need to be connected to the network printer. the ubuntu instructions do not work for kubuntu.
<ct529> mefisto__: thanks, I will give it a go .... I used recorddesktop in the past
<ct529> eutychus: do you have cups installed?
<eutychus> :( i dont know. i was hoping samba would find it.
<eutychus> the comps are on a home network, and the printer is connected to a pc running vista.
<eutychus> ct529: how do i determine if cups is running?
<ct529> eutychus: localhost:631 in your browser
<_SkiBum_> I seem to be having msn connection problems with kopete since I upgraded the kde 4.2 (running kubuntu).  When i first connect everything is ok, but then after a while I loose my connection.  Kopete still thinks I'm connected, but I go offline to my friends and I can no longer send messages until I set kopete offline, and then back to online
<_SkiBum_> any ideas?
<javi> HOLA
<kaddi> !es |javi
<ubottu> javi: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kaddi> :)
 * ct529 rebooting X
<javi> NO SE COMO VA ESTO ALGUIEN ME PODRIA DECIR
<eutychus> ct529:  thanx. i am at add a printer. this is where i stumble. what do i put in for name, location, and destcription, and why cant samba find the printer?
<ct529> eutychus: so?
<ct529> eutychus: by the way .... is it a hp printer?
<eutychus> ct529: no, it is a dell all in one.
<cuznt> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cuznt> oop s wrong winder. sorry
<ct529> eutychus: ok
<blafard> I want to play dvds using kaffeine.  I installed libdvdcss3, following the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs  I still get the error message from kaffeine that i need to install libdvdcss ... My region is set; I'm sure I'm missing something easy.  Can anyone help me?
<eutychus> ct529: when test ran ubuntu, there was no problem with samba finding the printer, and being able to start printing from it. kubuntu wants all this info, that i dont know.
<kaddi> javi: entre "/join #kubuntu-es" sin los ""
<eli_> hi
<ct529> eutychus: I do not understand .... what di you exactly do in the live CD?
<kaddi> !hi |eli_
<ubottu> eli_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<eli_> tnx
<eli_> i'm new to linux-and i managed to figure out most of the things but i have 1 question
<eli_> ubuntu apperantly recognizes my printer, but when i print- the printer wont do it
<eli_> i have Xerox PE220
<eutychus> ct529: when i had ubuntu installed on this pc; whatever print manager that ubuntu used, it was able to connect to the network, find the printer that is connected to the pc with vista on it, and print... it just found the printer and started using it. when i try to set up connecting to the printer with kubuntu it asks for information about what the name of the printer, its location etc. i do not know these things.
<neybar> I'm stuck in dependancy hell.  I was trying to update 8.10 with kde 4.2 and I can't seem to get libplasma3 to install cleanly.
<eli_> its not a network printer
<eli_> its connected via a USB port
<ct529> eutychus: it should be exactly the same .... of course you have to have the appropriate software installed
<eli_> i'll c what i can do
<eli_> brb
<eli_> tnx
<eutychus> ct529: its different. i used samba to find out the name of hte printer, etc. this time samba cant find the printer.
<ct529> eutychus: yes, my printing gui searches automatically the printers .... there has to be a problem with your installation
<eutychus> ct529: ic
<eutychus> ct529: :( this is sort of frustrating. what should i do?
<syockit> neybar: what fails to remove?
<neybar> syockit: it turns out it was a problem with the kde-icons-oxygen package.  I got it worked out.  Now I'm in kde4.2 and no apps will take keyboard input.
<nico_> any italian?
<neybar> I can crtl-alt-F1 out to a shell ok, but the gui doesn't seem to be accepting input.
<eli_> back
<nico_> there are any italians??
<eli_> still the same
<eli_> it wont print
<eli_> i mean it would warm up, start making noises- but wont pull the paper
<eli_> while it does it great on xp
<eli_> i'm not italian but i speak spanish if it may help u nico
<ct529> eutychus: do you have the system-config-print-kde package installed?
<nico_> ok eli
<eli_> nico, puedo ayudar te?
<eli_> i'll check
<nico_> can you teach me how can I use freevo?
<eli_> no i dont have it installed
<eli_> i'll install it now
<nico_> freevo is a media center software for kubuntu
<nico_> ok thanx
<eli_> pero smplayer es mejor nico
<nico_> but is it a kde software?
<altrortla> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<eli_> k i installed the package
<eli_> should i try the printing?
<nico_> ok...I use kubuntu 8.10 but I'm a amateur user...
<ct529> nico_: nope .... it is a python software
<eli_> no it didnt work
<ct529> nico_: sorry, python application
<ct529> eli_: what is your problem?
<eli_> my printer
<eli_> ubuntu recognizes it
<eli_> it starts warming up, but it wont pull the paper
<eli_> and it prints perfectly on windoes
<eli_> its a XEROX PE 220
<nico_> when I downloaded freevo by Adept and then it installed in my SO I wanted to use it...but...when I launch it: NOTHING!!!
<nico_> why?
<eli_> from where did u download it?
<quadaptor> i try to compile openssl to a non standard path, but have problems with the shared libs. openldap links to system zlib / libcrypto. please take a look to http://dpaste.com/118610/ for configure. any idea?
<nico_> from adept
<giarca> nico_: do you find what you are looking for with Adept? I have some problem in searching packet
<ct529> I have to go!
<giarca> ct529: bye!
<ct529> have a good evening everybody!
<eutychus> ct529: sorry i was reading some other stuff online
<eutychus> ct529: sorry i was reading some other stuff online
<hubar> giarca, dont use adept, it is aweful software.
<hubar> giarca, I mean if you can not find stuff that you want.
<hubar> if "search" seems broken for you.
<giarca> hubar: exactly. In fact I'm using synaptic
<garri> hi all
<hubar> yeah.
<giarca> adpet don't find what I search (most of the times)
<hubar> adept is slow and broken
<hubar> I couldn't find kdeplasma-addon from it.
<giarca> and you can with all other tool I guess
<hubar> for some strange reason that I couldn't bother to investigate.
<garri> is anyone in here good with sound issues? i have been googling but don't seem to find the solution that works
<downhill_> never buy a linksys WRT54g, regardless of what anybody ever tells you (that's positive)
<downhill_> ever.
<giarca> garri: it depends, I solved today skype input sound problem I had
<eutychus> how do i nstal the system-config-print-kde package?
<giarca> but I can't go too far from that
<giarca> :)
<hubar> garri, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound
<garri> hehe...my sound doesn't work at all  :(
<hubar> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<hubar> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<downhill_> hubar: the qt3 version of adept is fine. if you're having problems it's on your box specifically.
<altrortla> I have teh same trouble .... Speaching on my mic i can hear audio on my speakers... But ekiga can't relieve the sound...
<downhill_> garri: no sound on the system what so ever?
<nico_> ok...
<garri> nope...was fine until i rebooted the computer
<downhill_> what sound card do you have?
<garri> then the sound went away
<nico_> i uninstalled freevo and i installed elisa
<garri> uuu wait...i'll go check  :D
<nico_> perfect
<nico_> bye bye and thanx
<giarca> garri: if there was and after a reboot gone I think can be probably a module problem
<downhill_> well yeah
<giarca> or something else, loaded first and not loaded now
<downhill_> how about he just gives us some info first, eh?
<eutychus> what is the apt get command if i want do install the system-config-print-kde package?
<garri> giarca...well, sounds good so far...what can we do to fix it?
<giarca> garri: lsmod print your sound card?
<downhill_> eutychus: man apt-get
<eutychus> thanx.
<downhill_> garri: what do you have?
<hubar> eutychus, apt-get install system-config-print-kde ?
<downhill_> 'cuz the X-Fi driver likes to die on boot sometimes. if you turn off usplash and "quiet" you can see a backtrace during the part where the kernel loads drivers
<downhill_> (or even without turning off quiet, if you like...)
<garri> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)   <--- will this help?
<garri> i'm a bloody newbie  sorry about that
<downhill_> it's fine, man. commands are for sysadmins anyway :p
<downhill_> can't expect grandma to lspci | grep Audio :p
<garri> hehehe
<eutychus> hubar: i am having printer connecting problems. ct529 asked if i had system-config-print-kde installed, because kubuntu cant find the printer that is on the home network.
<downhill_> anywho, uh what's the name of the module for the HD architecture... I can't remember off the top of my head >.< snd_hd? int_snd_hd? something...
<giarca> garri, on lsmod are loaded the module of ICH8?
<eutychus> hubar: but ct529 had to leave, and i dont know what to do.
<garri> gairca, i don't know what that means....sooowwy
<downhill_> garri: punch in "lsmod" and look for ich8
<giarca> lsmod is a command like lspci
<downhill_> and lsusb, and...
<giarca> lspci = list pci slot -- lsmod = lost module loaded
<giarca> *list
<syockit> don't forget lsusb too
<giarca> downhill_: exactly :P
<downhill_> pci devices, not slots :p
<giarca> LOL, I have really bad english... :P
<downhill_> it's cool
<giarca> :) thanks
<garri> when I typed in lsmod I didn't find ICH8
<downhill_> ah! snd_hda_intel, that's what I was looking for
<downhill_> garri: how about snd_hda_intel?
<hubar> eutychus, sorry can not help you. :( I hate the whole printing thing in Linux.
<giarca> yes, snd_hda_intel
<garri> bash: snd_hda_intel: command not found
<giarca> nono
<downhill_> garri: in the list, not a command ;)
<garri> lol   ok ok
<giarca> lsmod |grep snd_hda_intel
<giarca> LOL
<downhill_> giarca: you didn't know any better at one point yourself ;)
 * downhill_ either
<giarca> :P
<garri> snd_hda_intel         344856  5
<downhill_> alright, try: rmmod snd_hda_intel
<garri> what does that mean?
<downhill_> it means it's loaded
<eutychus> hubar: its okay. i am beginning to hate it myself. :)
<garri> ERROR: Module snd_hda_intel is in use
<downhill_> garri: can you paste the output of the following command to http://slexy.org and give us the resulting URL please so we can see?: lsof /dev/snd/*; lsof /dev/dsp*
<downhill_> if you type "man lsof" it'll explain what the command is and how to use it, though you don't need any special arguments or switches to use it this way ;)
<eutychus> bbl. trying to get the printer to work.
<downhill_> giarca: have fun, I gotta run. g/l garri!
<garri> http://slexy.org/view/s2tbFFlTHa
<downhill_> giarca: try killing the processes using the card, rmmod'ing it then modprobe'ing it to see if it'll work or if he gets any errors ;)
<downhill_> garri: can you hear sound out of amarok?
<giarca> downhill_: ok, I try to follow your line
<downhill_> giarca: easy way to get a definitive error if it gives one ;)
<vbgunz> how do I find out what Qt lib I have? 4.4 or 4.5, etc?
<downhill_> oh oh oh oh
<giarca> ok, I go careful
<giarca> :)
<garri> holy cow!! the sound came....what happened?
<downhill_> oh, nevermind.
<giarca> garri: magic
<downhill_> garri: could you open up amarok's properties and check "Engine"... does it say autodetect?
<downhill_> settings > configure amarok > engine > right pane
<garri> which command worked...cause just before you asked if i heard any sound from amarok, two minutes or so before i have closed it
<downhill_> garri: ^
<downhill_> it might be falling back to OSS, which is a totally different story
<giarca> garri, re-do the command downhill_ gave to you and repaste
<downhill_> ja that'll also tell
<giarca> i want to see what change
<garri> yes, autodetect
<downhill_> ok can do re-do the lsof commands and paste the output of both to slexy.org again? let's see what it's using for sure
<mefisto__> more than one soundcard?
<giarca> have to go
<giarca> bye all
<downhill_> me too >.<
<downhill_> see you giarca thnx for the help ^_
<downhill_> ^_^
<lucas_> hola
<umbrart> hello, I have this little problem I probably brought upon myself
<giarca> downhill_: you've done all the work :P
<lucas_> como puedo cambiar de apodo en konversation
<giarca> bye!
<downhill_> take care
<garri> http://slexy.org/view/s2IRrcLdLA
<umbrart> I tried to install libv4l (for making a webcam work) and I probably did something wrong
<garri> this list is huge
<downhill_> whoa, garri, the one up there^ lol "lsof /dev/snd/*; lsof /dev/dsp*"
<the1beast1within> is sombody german here?
<garri> giarca...thanx for the help if you are going!  :D
<downhill_> garri: it's showing every single file in use on your system right now haha
<umbrart> result: whatever command I do in the console now gives me the error: "error while loading shared libraries: libv4l1.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<garri> hahaha
<downhill_> garri: line 657: amarokapp 23297      garri   24w      CHR      14,19               13399 /dev/dsp1
<downhill_> it's using OSS, which isn't good.
<umbrart> luckyly, using sudo still works
<the1beast1within> is somebody germen here?
<the1beast1within> *german
<garri> http://slexy.org/view/s2VoXm9Dk1
<umbrart> has any-one any idea how I can either clear those shared libraries, or make em accesible to others than su?
<garri> okay...so i'm using oss...how do we change that?
<the1beast1within> can someone anwer me a question?
<downhill_> garri: ok, that's easier to read ;) the top set (/dev/snd/*) represents all your ALSA-driven sound connections from applications. kmix and (for some reason) kpdf are both talking to your ALSA drivers. amarok is using /dev/dsp, which is the OSS device. OSS can only do 1 sound at a time, so right now nothing else can play sound on your system
<garri> hmm...interesting
<downhill_> yeah so what we want to do is figure out exactly why it's not working. you already showd your ALSA driver is loaded (which doesn't mean a whole lot honestly)
<mefisto__> sudo alsa force-reload   will restart alsa and kill any apps using it
<downhill_> in kmix can you "unhide" all the options? settings > Configure channels
<garri> and i'm able to play music!! which is a lot  :D
<downhill_> eh yeah but maybe it's not configured right, mefisto__ :)
<downhill_> if the driver is loaded, perhaps something is blocking sound output, like those stupid IEC958 checkboxes
<garri> i have configure shortcuts, global shortcuts and configure kmix
<downhill_> hmmm... do you have the corect device selected (tabs)? :)
<downhill_> side note: this is what a properly working output would look like: http://slexy.org/view/s20iWguGvj <---everything is using /dev/snd/*
<garri> what is the correct device selected...the tabs? how do i figgurat one out?
<downhill_> uh it should say like HDA Intel Corporation 82801H or something
<Mamarok> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<Mamarok> hm, are there packages available for OOo3 for Intrepid
<garri> ooh yeah...it says HDA Intel... then I can click on CA0106
<downhill_> garri: that's it.
<garri> should I switch?
<sep1318> Mamarok: there should be, I don't remember in which PPA/repo they're in atm though.
<garri> to CA0106?
<mefisto__> Mamarok: I just did it. hang on
<mefisto__> Mamarok: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main
<Mamarok> mefisto__: freat, thx :)
<downhill_> garri: uh, I'm not sure. never had your card. do you have 2 sound cards? O_o
<sep1318> is there a way to get 4.2 w/o using the entire experimental PPA?
<garri> yeah...one that's built in the motherboard and another one that's a little better i hope
<downhill_> oh!
<martijn81> how to find out whether i have i386 or amd64 installed?
<downhill_> welllll that's a whole different story. what a waste of time this has been :p
<garri> i have soundblaster system
<downhill_> what model? j/w
<garri> no no no!! i am playing music as we speak!!
<garri> :D
<downhill_> no, you're using OSS, which has not fixed any problem at all.
<garri> bloody crap i don't recall...this is creative soundblaster 5.1 or something
<downhill_> oh wait, CAO106... you. yeah
<downhill_> it's an Audigy 1 or so
<garri> yeah it rings a bell
<sep1318> martijn81: does your computer case have any badges on it? metaly advertising that mentions intel or amd in any way?
<downhill_> anywho, what you really want to do is set your default soundcard by using "asoundconf" -- first do "asoundconf list" to see the list of sound cards
<ubunturos> is there #ubuntu-uk? (or kubuntu-uk, perhaps?)
<martijn81> sep1318: well, i have an intel core duo 2
<garri> it says Intel and CA0106
<umbrart> no need to answer me anymore, another channel (#ubuntu-nl) solved this for me
<mefisto__> downhill_: that method doesn't work for everything, but it should work for amarok, etc
<downhill_> garri: ok, then asoundconf set-default-card CAO106
<downhill_> mefisto__: OSS should just die already
<downhill_> or you mean the default sound card?
<downhill_> works for anything before KDE4 :p
<mefisto__> downhill_: yeah, setting the default that way doesn't work for every app
<sep1318> martijn81: ok, so can you restate your question? do you want to know what version of kubuntu you have installed, or which to install, or what?
<downhill_> no, but it *does* fix a lot of apps
<garri> i did that but i don't notice any changes
<martijn81> sep1318: which one i have installed currently
<downhill_> garri: you need to stop playing music in amarok for one ;) to *accurately* test, you might want to change amarok to use alsa only by going into that "Engine" config screen again and selecting it in place of "autodetect"
<downhill_> (was that clear? sorry...)
<mefisto__> downhill_: setting an index number in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base is THE way to set default soundcards
<downhill_> mefisto__: too confusing...
<downhill_> mefisto__: fixing the goddamn problem upstream is THE way to fix sound problems :p
<garri> should i quit kmix as well?
<downhill_> nah, it's cool
<garri> when i open the kmix again, it still says HDA Intel
<sep1318> martijn81: i don't know off the top of my head, but i'll poke around a bit on the interwebs.
<downhill_> garri: it'll always say that as long as it's enabled and the driver is loaded :p
<garri> ahh okay...so what do we do next?
<downhill_> test it
<downhill_> see if amarok will play using ALSA
<garri> i did the asoundconf set-default-card CAO106 command again but i again don't see any diffirence
<garri> how do i do that? open amarok and then what?
<downhill_> did you open amarok up, stop the music and change the sound method?
<sep1318> martijn81: try "uname -a" and see what it gives you.
<downhill_> settings > configure amarok > engine > right pane where it says "autodetect" change it to "alsa"
<martijn81> sep1318: Linux jupiter-laptop 2.6.28-6-generic #17-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 30 15:34:36 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<garri> xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers.
<downhill_> baaah
<garri> lol
<mefisto__> try closing amarok, then restart it and make those changes
<garri> by restarting it you mean quit the program or restart the whole computer?
<downhill_> amarok alone
<mefisto__> no, just amarok
<garri> same error message
<downhill_> interesting
<garri> isn't it?  :D
<downhill_> can you show us the output of lsof /dev/dsp
<garri> nothing happened in the shell
<downhill_> ok so nothing is using /dev/dsp then
<downhill_> errr
<solifugus> installed kubuntu 8.10 and the default vi has no syntax highlighting or anything but basic editing
<solifugus> I looked in adapt and all it shows to install is, gvim.
<downhill_> the little asterisk at the end is extremely important. lsof /dev/dsp*
<sep1318> martijn81: not quite ure what kind of answer that gave us, just if you're running things on intel chips, or that you're using the x86 version.
<martijn81> sep1318: yeah i found out
<garri> same, nothing happened...
<sep1318> martijn81: cool.
<solifugus> How can I uninstall vim-tiny so I can install vim-full ??  (using apt-get)
<downhill_> ok cool, but why isn't ALSA working? :D
<mefisto__> martijn81: you're running 32 bit, if that was your question
<ali__> Hi everyone
<ali__> I have got a 11 ISO files
<martijn81> mefisto__: ỳeah that was my question
<martijn81> thanks
<ali__> and I want to mount it on my Kubuntu ... how to do so
<ali__> when i used windows , i used to do it using deamon tools
<ali__> but in kubuntu how to do it
<ali__> anyone here
<bazhang> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<solifugus> I got it.. apt-get remove vim-tiny && apt-get install vim-full
<garri> well downhill, this time the chicken is asking the egg  :P
<rts> hello all
<kaddi> hello rts :)
<downhill_> any ideas mefisto__?
<ali__> anyone herellllllll............
<downhill_> ali__: nope
<rts> not here either!
<rts> anyone familiar with setting custom serial baud rates?
<rts> :-D
<uman_> Hi guys. My mobo got fried so i transferred my hdds to another pc. (my old pc had an nvidia gfx card with nvidia dfrivers, this new pc only has onboard graphics from ATI, with ati drivers now) Unfortunately this new box with ubuntu 8.10 does not receognize my usb cable modem.. it does not even show if i use the lsusb command. What could the problem be, are there any usb drivers i can uninstall/reinstall/install or go down to another kernel. Ps, other usb
<uman_> [13:54] <uman_> devices (mouse, flash drives, ipod) work fine.. Thanks. Im really lost here . Also, i get an error with the network interface eth2 which used to be my cablemodem, it says SIOCGIFFLAGS error: No such device when i click a network icon on the taskbar. thanks
<mefisto__> garri: cat /proc/asound/modules       should show you 2 lines, with 0  youraudigy card  and   1  snd_hta_intel
<rts> uman:  nothing in dmesg either?  and..  you know the device is ok?
<Xand3r> hey ho
<garri> 0 snd_hda_intel
<garri> 1 snd_ca0106
<Xand3r> how kan i programming VirsualBasic on Kubuntu?
<mefisto__> garri: ok, we can try another way to set default sound cards if you want
<downhill_> Xand3r: by learning a real programming language
<rts> Xand3r:  sigh......
<downhill_> Xand3r: visual basic is a Windows thing :p
<Xand3r> downhill_: i know that
<uman_> rts dont know how to use dmesg.. could you help me please. yes, i know the device is fine, it still works on another pc
<garri> mefiesto...if that will fix the issue then sure thing  :D
<rts> hmm  wonder if you can wine VB
<Xand3r> and i realy hate it
<rts> hehe
<mefisto__> garri: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Xand3r> but my school want it
<downhill_> Xand3r: use a virtual machine?
<mega> hi all... im having a problem with nvidia driver on kubuntu 8.10.. my gpu is geforce 7050 pv / nforce 630a .. any pointers .. i read through 50 links but none of them work
<mega> sorry the problem is that im stuck at 640x480
<Xand3r> downhill_: a solution, but i tought there could be som nativ stuff, thx
<mefisto__> garri: and at the end of that file, add this (on a line on its own)     options snd_ca0106 index=0
<downhill_> Xand3r: sorry bud
<rts> Xand3r:  looks like you may be able to install VB2005 express using wine
<Xand3r> ok thx
<uman_> rts?
<Xand3r> thx rts
<downhill_> i'd consider schoolwork mission critical, and therefor put wine out of the scope :p
<mefisto__> garri: and under that line, another one with:     options snd_hda_intel index=1
<rts> sorry, bad name eh
<downhill_> garri: I gotta take off (like a half hour ago), mefisto__ is giving good advice tho ;)
<downhill_> good luck!
<rts> Xand3r:  good luck
<garri> okay thanks downhill
<Xand3r> thx thx
<Xand3r> c ya
<garri> uhm...how can i write those lines...i can't wri on the shell
<downhill_> garri: if all else fails, you might want to try disabling your onboard sound via BIOS (but try mefisto__'s advice first ;)
<garri> all right...thanks downhill  :D
<uman1> rts im uman1 now
<mefisto__> garri: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base          or if you want to use kate, kdesudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<rts> hey uman1:::
<rts> uman1:  maybe you can get some hints with "dmesg | grep usb"
<garri> wow i think i lost you...
<uman1> rts, yeah, im looking at it... there are some errors there but nothing about a motorola cable modem...
<rts> uman1:  others much more knowledgeable than me might find those entries interesting
<rts> uman1:  but maybe you can narrow down what port its on, and see what it thinks is there
<mefisto__> garri: http://paste.ubuntu.com/116157/  maybe it's easier to follow that way?
<rts> uman1:  I gotta run, sorry,  hope you can get to the bottom of it
<ali__> cant mount an ISO file using command line
<ali__> can anyone tell me  how to do it
<Pici> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<mefisto__> ali__: you need to make a mountpoint first (a folder where the files will appear)
<ali__> I have got file located it       /home/ali/Documents/Work/Linux CBT
<ali__> and the file name is linuxcbt-rh9-classic-01.iso
<ali__> what will be the exact command to mount this ... file....... i used to do in windows using DEAMON TOOLS
<ali__> okey how to make mountpoint.........
<ali__> just creat a new folder ? right click , Create new....
<mefisto__> ali__: sudo mkdir /media/linuxCBT   will make a folder in /media
<garri> mefisto...the problem that i have is as follows...the shell lists up a lot of information... i don't have the garri@silence thingy that is usually...so i don't know exacly where to type these commands
<mefisto__> garri: are you in nano now?
<garri> the shell or terminal or what ever you call it  :P  i'm a complete newbie
<mefisto__> garri: does it say GNU nano in top-left corner?
<garri> yes, GNU nano 2.0.7
<mefisto__> garri: and the file (at the top) says /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base  ?
<clara> #valencia
<ali_> need urgent help
<ali_> I have run the command sudo apt-get upgrade
<ali_> and it took quite a time downloading stuff...
<ali_> now when i write sudo apt-get install kde-nightly  to update rom KDe 3.5 to 4.2 it says E: Couldn't find package kde-nightly
<RurouniJones> Howdy all, anyone know how I can get multiple KDE logins running at the same time? Like how at the moment you can use CTRL+ALT+F6 which switches your to a command prompt, how can I make that another KDE instance? (For example, to run a wine game which doesn't like being minimiseD)
<garri> mefisto, i don't know, really...here is what it says ...   http://slexy.org/view/s20sQiuR1r
<mefisto__> garri: that looks like the right file. it should tell you at the top, after GNU nano 2.0.7, which file you are editing (should be /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base)
<garri> yes...sorry, i saw what you ment....  hahaha...i'm a complete idiot
<mefisto__> garri: scroll to the end of that file with PageDown or the down arrow and add the last 2 lines here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/116157/
<edgy> Hi, any one manage to configure dIMAP with google? I did but each time I delete a message from my inbox it's retrieved again!
<garri> okay, i have done that...what now? when i press enter the line just goes down (the blinking part) but nothing happens that I can tell
<mefisto__> garri: the stuff at the very bottom of that window tells you the keyboard commands. ^X will exit, but will ask you first if you want to save the changes. answer yes, and let it save to the same filename (/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base)
<mefisto__> garri: ^X means ctrl+X  sorry
<venik212> I cannot find JRE for kubuntu 64 bits
<venik212> also, when I reboot, the machine is often stuck in "Opening bluetooth"...  and cannot continue
<garri> http://slexy.org/view/s200klSssm  which one should i select?
<garri> so many options!!
<venik212> HP Pavillion desktop, Kubuntu 8.10, kde 4.1.2
<garri> to files or dos format?
<garri> or anything else?
<mefisto__> garri: just enter, and it will save to that filename    File Name to Write: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<garri> okay...done  :D
<garri> what next?
<ali_> cant i install KDE 4.2 on Kubuntu 8.04 ?
<mefisto__> garri: ok, the easiest way is to just reboot, but if you don't want to right now for some reason, there are commands we can try. it's up to you
<clara> #terra
<garri> okay, i'll try rebooting... anything special i should check right after i get back ?
<garri> i'll just come back on here  :D
<hans> how can i install all the packages that will be installed when an upgrade from 4.1 to kde 4.2 is done?
<mefisto__> garri: well you should have the audigy card set as the first (default) soundcard so sound will hopefully work normally on every boot from now on
<garri> where do i do that?  sorry i know i'm annoying  :P
<hans> i had problems when i have done the upgrade.. -> unsolved dependencies. and now i had to install kde-window-manager manually.
<garri> in Kmix or amarok?
<hans> Other packages also seem to be not installed when i have done that upgrade.. for example the note-plasmoid doesn work
<mefisto__> garri: cat /proc/asound/modules  should show you the reverse of what it did the first time. that is, 0 should be snd_ca0106   and 1 should be snd_hda_intel
<garri> 0 snd_hda_intel
<garri> 1 snd_ca0106
<garri> hmm?
<mefisto__> garri: yep, after reboot, hopefully they will be the other way around
<garri> ahh okay...let's find out  :D
<mefisto__> ali_: what do you have now? 8.04 hardy, or 8.10 intrepid?
<venik212> am I the only one with this "starting bluetooth" bug?
<venik212> (64 bit Kubuntu 8.10)
<garri> wow...sound worked on reboot!!!
<mefisto__> venik212: is there any bluetooth hardware you can disable in bios? if you don't need bluetooth, that is
<garri> what was the command line again?
<mefisto__> garri: cat /proc/asound/modules
<garri> YES!!!!
<venik212> I do not need bluetooth, but I believe that some USB stuff works with the bluetooth software, and USB I do need
<garri> you my friend, is a genius
<hans> how can i install all the packages that will be installed when an upgrade from 4.1 to kde 4.2 is done?
<mefisto__> garri: ideally kubuntu would have a simple gui with something like a drop-down menu to choose your preferred soundcard
<mefisto__> garri: tried amarok yet?
<garri> hehe...well, kubuntu doesn't have a bunch of programmers working 8 hour shifts on payroll
<garri> hmm...now amarok doesn't play sound
<mefisto__> garri: look in amarok config, engine. set it to alsa and try again
<garri> xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers.
<mefisto__> garri: you get that message when you change to alsa, or when you try to play?
<garri> when i click apply
<garri> also when i click on play
<venik212> any ideas regarding my bluetooth issue?  I think this was a known bug years ago, but it is very much alive in my machine
<mefisto__> garri: does this return anything: ls .xine
<garri> catalog.cache  config
<mefisto__> garri: mv .xine/config .xine/config.backup
<garri> nothing
<mefisto__> garri: then close amarok (right-click the icon in the taskbar) and start it again, try to change engine to alsa
<garri> it started on alsa and the se error message
<garri> se=same
<BorkisDrizzt> now this was more like it
<BorkisDrizzt> why is there only 9 people in #ubuntu?
<mefisto__> garri: in the engine settings, are you able to edit ALSA Device Configuration, or is it greyed out?
<garri> i can edit it
<mefisto__> garri: does it say default for mono and stereo?
<garri> yes
<pars> yardıma ihtiyacım var arkadaşlar yardım edebilirmisiniz?
<mefisto__> garri: ok close amarok completely and we can try reinstalling the xine engine for amarok
<garri> okay  :D
<mefisto__> garri: do you have intrepid 8.10 ?
<garri> what's that?
<garri> :P
<garri> how do i find that out?
<mefisto__> garri: the version of kubuntu you have installed. to find out: lsb_release -a
<garri> 8.04.1
<mefisto__> garri: ok, type this: sudo apt-get purge --reinstall amarok-xine
<garri> Removing amarok-xine ...
<garri> garri@silence:~$
<mefisto__> garri:
<garri> yes :D
<mefisto__> garri: didn't reinstall it?
<garri> seems not like it  ??
<mefisto__> garri: sudo apt-get install amarok-xine
<garri> okay, seems it's reinstalled
<mefisto__> garri: ok give it a try. hopefully you can use alsa now
<garri> same error message  :P
<garri> bloody hell...
<mefisto__> garri: have you added the medibuntu repository?
<garri> i don't even know what that is...
<mefisto__> garri: I guess not then :) we could try that. it has a newer version of amarok-xine than the official ubuntu repository which is what you have now
<garri> okay  :D
<mefisto__> garri: go to http://www.medibuntu.org/ and click the "repository howto" link. follow the instructions for Ubuntu 8.04 "Hardy Heron"
<kaddi> somehow i got all my widgets centered in the middle of my desktop. how can i get back to being able to place the widgets where i want them to be
<garri> http://slexy.org/view/s21qSERIGE
<garri> i have some bash message issue....
<mefisto__> garri: all in one go: sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<garri> okay
<garri> 20:20:46 (43.74 MB/s) - `/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list' saved [226/226]
<mefisto__> garri: and the gpg key (the command after those medibuntu.list ones)
<mefisto__> garri: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<garri> http://slexy.org/view/s20vrdrgxV  some failed messages...
<steven__> Hello I need help getting my webcam is is a logitech and it only works with cheese and will not broadcast
<mefisto__> garri: sudo apt-get -y install medibuntu-keyring
<anger> hi all!
<garri> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<kaddi> hi anger :)
<garri> medibuntu-keyring
<garri> E: There are problems and -y was used without --force-yes
<mefisto__> garri: ok, lets leave out the -y
<mefisto__> garri: sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring
<anger> can you suggest me a software for creating dvds from dv-videos?
<mefisto__> garri: and answer yes if it asks do you want to download/install
<garri> hehehe...the last message in the shell was OK, si i think that one worked out just fine :)
<anger> I'd just need to create a simple dvd-menu and convert dv-videos imported from my videocamera to dvd format
<mefisto__> garri: you seem to also still have the kubuntu cdrom as a source. that should have been disabled after you installed
<garri> really? weird...
<garri> i don't have the cd in the rom anymore
<mefisto__> garri: W: Failed to fetch cdrom:[Kubuntu 8.04.1 _Hardy Heron_ - Release i386... you can ignore the error, or you can edit a file to stop the message appearing
<ActionParsnip> anger: devede
<garri> i'd like to edit a file to stop the message appaering
<garri> but finnishing the sound first  ;)
<mefisto__> garri: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<garri> okay what now?
<kaddi> how much hassle is it to create your own plasma theme and where would i start, if I wanted to do this? :p
<mefisto__> garri: put a # in front of the line that starts "deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 8.04  ... etc
<garri> okay
<pyrimid> hey all, don't know if this has been addressed before, but I've seen a lot of people having the same problem updating to kde 4.2 from 4.1.5 when aptitude tries to install the window manager before plasma3 and subsequently cancels the update with a broken window manager
<pyrimid> so when they log in to a new session the task manager won't work and the windows are all fullscreen
<garri> do i then do ctrl save?
<pyrimid> I wonder if this should be addressed on the kubuntu.org 4.2 announcement
<garri> i ment exit and save?
<ActionParsnip> pyrimid: ive seen that a lot too
<ActionParsnip> pyrimid: i get them to reinstall the kwin again
<pyrimid> is there a way I can email whoever maintains the kubuntu.org blog?
<pyrimid> action: yeah, that worked for me too but not before I needlessly did a fresh install
<pyrimid> :)
<ActionParsnip> pyrimid: thats why we have live cd to go online to find out, then fix once we know whats what
<ActionParsnip> pyrimid: it can be avoided if you use force-all when distro upgrading ;)
<pyrimid> you learn something new every day
<D-Master_Alex> Is there a way to find out what the IP address Kubuntu is using?
<D-Master_Alex> I know in Windows it is ipconfig.
<anger> ActionParsnip, actually I was trying to find an alternative to devede :)
<pyrimid> ifconfig
<D-Master_Alex> Thank you,
<ActionParsnip> anger: its always worked for me
<ActionParsnip> anger: apt-cache search dvd
<anger> AvtionParsnip, it's quite good but not very handy for large number of files
<anger> plus it won't for some reason open some of the dv-files
<anger> I have tried almost all the apps I found with search dvd, all seem to be buggy or not able to read dv-files
<mefisto__> garri: sorry, the batteries in my keyboard just died. had to find a remote with AAAs to scavenge :)
<MrInternet> Hi, I just looked at what apt-get autoremove is doing, and it appears that it seems that it is uninstalling absolutely everything.
<garri> lol...sorry about that...i'm guessing my fault...hahaha
<MrInternet> .....fsck. :/
<Lugia010719d1> yay for netsplit
<mefisto__> garri: so did you save that edit with # in front of the cdrom line?
<MrInternet> Yeah... uhm. 4.9... gb... being uninstalled.... why?
<MrInternet> Uhm. Can someone save me from apt's rampage of destruction? I've stopped it with ^S, but...
<garri> yes sir :
<ward_> ^C ?
<ward_> ctrl+c
<MrInternet> Yes, but after that? :P
<ward_> :p
<mefisto__> garri: sudo apt-get update      (should be no warnings or errors now)
<MrInternet> Yeah, that isn't working very well
<ActionParsnip> MrInternet: sudo apt-get -f install
<MrInternet> Okay, it died
<MrInternet> ActionParsnip: "attempt to correct a system with broken dependencies in place." doesn't sound like what I want.
<garri> yay no error messages  !
<ActionParsnip> MrInternet: from what you said it sounds ideal, whats the state of your system
<mefisto__> garri: ok, now to upgrade amarok and its xine engine, sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> MrInternet: you could always sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<mefisto__> garri: it might also upgrade other things
<Lugia010719d1> Does anybody know about an application for Linux that would work as a sound-editor (with basic sound operations like cut, copypasta, delete, insert silence) and would be able to open a video so that i can synchronize a sound to a video (preferably an AVI/XVID or MKV/x264)?
<sofi> irc.irc-hispano.org
<jpedroza> Lugia010719d1: Have you looked at Cinelerra?
<ActionParsnip> Lugia010719d1: avidemux too
<bazyl> hi everybody ;)
<bazyl> i have problem with my DVD, under windows works fine, unker kubuntu drops I/O errors, any clue?
<bazyl> HL-DT-STDVD-RAM GSA-H58N, 1.03, max UDMA/66
<bazyl> kubuntu 8.04.1
<bazyl> ?
<ActionParsnip> bazyl: maybe try some bios options
<bazyl> ActionParsnip: what options ?
<luca> ma io come faccio ad installare i programmi con ste kubuntu k nn ho ankr kapito nnt
<luca> ??
<ActionParsnip> bazyl: not sure, flick round. yuo could also try a firmware upgrade as a last resort (risky)
<gekkoo> anyone knows if there's a repository where i can find qt 4.5?
<bazyl> ActionParsnip: i have upgraded to the latest firmware already
<bazyl> ActionParsnip: under windows works absolutely fine
<ActionParsnip> bazyl: try cdparm / hdparm with it
<garri> looks like it's done with no problems
<MrInternet> How do I set packages to be automatically installed instead of manually?
<kaddi> what packages would i need if i wanted to customize my deskop?
<ActionParsnip> kaddi: in what way?
<ActionParsnip> !theme | kaddi
<ubottu> kaddi: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<kaddi> ActionParsnip : the huge grey lines around every windows are bothering my and i can't seem to find a plasmatheme to my liking
<MrInternet> Do you have shadows on or something?
<ActionParsnip> !rar | georg
<ubottu> georg: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<garri> welcome back downhill....i have been giving mefisto hard time ... he emptied his batteries on his keyboard while helping me ... but it won't stop him...
<kaddi> ActionsParsnip : basically I'm looking for something where i can tweak the looks of a given theme
<garri> :)
<Lugia010719d1> Jpedroza, Actionparsnip: Ok, thanks.. I havent seen AviDemux yet, only AVIMuxGui, which is for something different (yay i have chaos in the avi*mux* apps).. I only have Audacity so far, which seems to be only for sound.. Ideal would be something like SoundForge 9 (Windows), which is emulable, but can not open a video under WIne, and the generated sound graph seems to be desynchronized from the actual sound when playing and editing
<J_A_X> hey guys.  having some problems to stretch a dual screen wallpaper over both desktops
<ActionParsnip> Lugia010719d1: its another option
<J_A_X> heard someone say something about sharing the wallpaper plugin over both containers, anyone know how to do that/
<garri> mefisto__: any ideas on what to do next?
<mefisto__> garri: did you sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<garri> yes with out problems it seems
<oskar_> !plasmapkg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasmapkg
<oskar_> How can I find out what package contains plasmapkg?
<garri> but amarok is still showing the same error message
<mefisto__> garri: did you notice if amarok or amarok-xine were updated?
<ActionParsnip> oskar_: apt-file search plasmapkg
<oskar_> ActionParsnip: thankyou.
<oskar_> ActionParsnip: is it possible to do with aptitude somehow?
<ActionParsnip> oskar_: you need apt-file to find individual files in packages, apt-cache search can be used to search package names and descriptions
<Omoikane_> Is there a way to extend my desktop to my 32" LCD tv via HDMI?
<garri> The following packages have been kept back: amarok amarok-xine libavcodec1d linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic
<domw888> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<mefisto__> garri: ok that's something. do this: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<J_A_X> how do I uninstall all plasmoids?
<Lugia010719d1> hmm seems Ardour could be what i am looking for.. as I dont need to edit video, but only the sound, so that it synces with the video
<mefisto__> Lugia010719d1: you're going to need to use jack audio with that. you might want to install qjackctl to make it easier to manage
<Lugia010719d1> well adept is auto-installing a pack named jackd..
<mefisto__> Lugia010719d1: if you just need to nudge the sound track left or right, avidemux might be more straightforward
<mefisto__> Lugia010719d1: jackd is the daemon. qjackctl is a gui to control and configure it
<Lugia010719d1> well i more like need to find several points in the sound where it desynchronizes, in one delete a few miliseconds of sound, at another insert seversl ms of silence, and check it with a video playback
<garri> okay i need to reboot now... brb
<sn00zer> Does anybody know how to start x11vnc if you aren't already logged into an X session but kdm is running?
<garri> damn it...still the same message in amarok
<mefisto__> garri: you could try creating a new user, log out, log in as the new user and see if the problem is still there
<mefisto__> garri: sudo adduser <the-new-username>       if you want to try that
<arkygeek> hi all
<arkygeek> I just upgraded from hardy to intrepid.  I was using kubuntu with kde4.1 but now thats broken and all i can use is gnome.   I am oko with that, but i want to remove kde/kubuntu totally and then reinstall it.  a lot of stuff i need is based on it's libs (kdevelop, kile, etc) so i need it to work.  as it is, they don't work...
<garri> should the new user name be within the < > ?
<arkygeek> i tried sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop --purge but that doesn't do it.  it removes a very small package and thats all....
<arkygeek> any ideas?
<mefisto__> garri: don't use the < > just the username you want, after adduser
<garri> oki
<KleinerPinguin> Nabend
<garri> ok logging out
<mefisto__> arkygeek: it's a long list of packages. you could find it with google's help I'm sure
<arkygeek> http://www.my-guides.net/en/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,46/topic,134.msg347/topicseen,1/
<arkygeek> just wanted to know if there was an easier way :-(
<arkygeek> mefisto__: but I shall forge on with that...
<Megatherium> meh. kde4 is still lacking kde-guidance
<mefisto__> arkygeek: you could try upgrading to kde 4.2 first
<arkygeek> too late :P
<arkygeek> hehe
 * arkygeek is kde-free now
<garri> i can play music on amarok with the new user log in...but it is on autodetect...not alsa
<mefisto__> arkygeek: well that should now make the 4.2 upgrade flawless :)
<arkygeek> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<mefisto__> garri: and if you specify alsa?
<arkygeek> mefisto__: that ^^^^ will do it then?
<garri> how do i do that?
<mefisto__> arkygeek: http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 for instructions
<garri> and when i switch to autodetect on amarok on my normal account the sound starts again!!
<arkygeek> thx :-)
<mefisto__> garri: switch amarok from autodetect to alsa, in the engine config
<garri> now i have sound on amarok on my normal log in...and on the internet and videos
<garri> okay wait
<garri> again the same old error message
<ekabongo> can anyone help me get ati working?
<garri> but on the new log in name, i can switch to aa on amonrokand play music with no problem at all
<mefisto__> garri: ok, if you want to delete that user, log back in as your normal user and: sudo deluser username-you-are-removing
<garri> thats weird
<garri> no it's all right...
<garri> but what's this all about then?
<garri> why can i use alsa on the new user and not my normal old?
<mefisto__> garri: so alsa does work in the new user?
<garri> yes
<garri> i just checked
<mefisto__> garri: ok, then the problem is something in your home directory. the new user creates a new one.
<garri> okay...that will be a mess to figgure that one out
<mefisto__> garri: some setting that you could track down by elimination. or you could just start again with a new user if that's easier for you
<garri> how do i eliminte? what am i looking for?
<mefisto__> garri: kde programs store most of their settings in /home/your-username/.kde
<garri> okay...how do i proceed?
<mefisto__> garri: you're logged in with the new user now?
<garri> no, the old one
<ekabongo> i have an ati 200m
<ekabongo> supposedly the fglrx driver is installed
<ekabongo> i'm not so sure of that
<ekabongo> glxgears won't run
<mefisto__> garri: ok, rename the .kde folder in your home dir. (it will be hidden normally, since it begins with a . )
<mefisto__> garri: if you want to do it in konsole: mv ~/.kde ~/.kde.backup
<garri> okay i renamed it, but it just popped up another folder with the new name and the old one still exists
<garri> cool stuff
<mits_> if i convert an ext3 partition to ext4 without extents, i shouldn't have problems reading it from windows (+ext2fsd) right?
<garri> what next?
<mefisto__> garri: probably should have done the rename when not logged in, but never mind. try amarok now
<garri> okay...same error message
<mefisto__> garri: lets try logging out and removing it outside of kde (but you will have to remember or write down the commands to type, as you will just have a text only terminal and no Konversation)
<garri> hmm...that sounds scary
<garri> i should call a friend and have him located here when doing that  hahaha  :P  ...
<mefisto__> garri: log out, and then ctrl-alt-F1 to get to a terminal, where you can log in with your normal user/password. then type this: rm .kde
<garri> what does that do?
<mefisto__> garri: then ctrl-alt-F7 to get back to the graphical login, and do the login
<garri> okay wait...
<mefisto__> garri: that removes the new .kde folder that got created when we renamed the original one
<mefisto__> garri: no, wrong command
<mefisto__> garri: should be rm -r .kde
<downhill_> uh oh, still working on that? heh
<downhill_> should be rm -rf
<mefisto__> downhill_: got it working, but not with amarok. but amarok works with alsa in a new user, so trying to find the culprit now in .kde
<downhill_> mefisto__: ah. that *is* strange :)
<downhill_> mefisto__: if I may... try killing ~/.xine
<downhill_> it's magically fixed amarok for me numorous times, just a stab in the dark, but honestly, who sits and makes custom configs for xine now days? ;)
<mefisto__> downhill_: tried killing ~/.xine/config but it made no difference. I vaguely remember finding amarok's xine config somewhere else apart from .xine, somewhere in .kde
<garri> well, i have no idea if i did the right thing...damn
<garri> hehehe  hi downhill  :P
<mefisto__> garri: I gave you the wrong command, did you get the correction before you left?
<mefisto__> garri: should have been rm -r .kde (or rm -rf .kde)
<garri> yeah...but i may have been impatient...
<garri> what is the diffiernce with the f ?
<mefisto__> f = force
<mefisto__> rm --help will explain the options
<downhill_> read teh man page
<tekteen> f = do as I say. Do not question me
<garri> how do i see if it worked....it said some things and had dots behind it... and i got impatience and hit some key and i think i messed it up
<downhill_> O_o
<garri> tekteen:  hehe...nice to know, i shall try that f command next
<downhill_> garri: waaait
<garri> wait....i'll try it again
<downhill_> what command did you run *exactly*?
<garri> what?
<downhill_> character-for-character, what did you put in?
<garri> rm -r .kde
<downhill_> hmm
<downhill_> to be safe, you *should* be doing: rm -rf ~/.kde
<garri> it seemed nothing whappening...said something then a few dots
<tekteen> garri: rm normally asks you are you sure for protected files. f tells it to just do it
<garri> okay
<downhill_> UNIX-like OSes really mess up when you don't specify absolute paths sometimes
<garri> this is getting scary...
<downhill_> it should be if you're running rm...
<downhill_> it's not a command to just toss around... why are you even in the CLI anyway? why not simply log in and do it that way?
<downhill_> it's like a bazillion times easier and more intuitive
<garri> hmm...i don't know  :P
 * downhill_ shrugs
<mefisto__> downhill_: that was my suggestion. removing/renaming .kde while logged in to kde didn't quite do it
<garri> brb
<downhill_> erm, what happened, mefisto__?
<vir--> Hi, when i try to install plasmoid-xbar i get a error saying that libplasma2 is needed but not found. Have had it like that for a week now on two computers. Is there any known workaround? cant find anything on it on google :/
<mefisto__> downhill_: I got him to rename .kde in gui, it immediately created a new one, no difference
<downhill_> mefisto__: that's expected and correct. it's probably ~/.xine then
<mefisto__> downhill_: maybe get him to remove the whole .xine dir. although we tried removing .xine/config which was the only file there
<kaddi> i have a problem with my widgets: they all stick in the middle of my desktop
<downhill_> O_o
<kaddi> if i drag them to the left or right they jump right back into the middle
<downhill_> mefisto__: well if it isn't the driver, and it isn't the alsa settings, and it isn't amarok's config, and apparently not xine's config... wtf could it possibly be? O_o
<downhill_> buggy driver?
<downhill_> I mean it's kinda come full-circle at this point, hasn't it?
<mefisto__> downhill_: but it works in a new user!
<downhill_> oh true
<kaddi> how can i position them where i want them to be?
<downhill_> mefisto__: move data to /home/backup with root, remove the user, create the user, reconfigure everything by hand, move in the personal data ;) ;) ;)
<downhill_> maybe it's ~/.asoundrc
<mefisto__> downhill_: I suppose garri could have made an error along the way, not difficult to do if you're following orders and not understanding what's happening
<downhill_> mefisto__: the system is fine once you understand it and/or develop some methodology that works, but until that point... *yikes* :)
<downhill_> anywho, I agree with what you're advising here... it's just getting to be a long process now I imagine, eh?
<downhill_> wish sound was easier on Linux >.<
<mefisto__> downhill_: oh yes
<mefisto__> it's a mess
<downhill_> unfortunately.
<downhill_> besides those little niche apps, it's one of the major things holding it's users back; forget all the "year of linux on the desktop" bs arguments, I just want sound to work for the people who *do* use Linux
<downhill_> mefisto__: are you a fan of X.org?
<mefisto__> downhill_: not particularly. it was a headache when I was new to command line, but editing xorg.conf taught me a lot :)
<kaddi> anyone for the widget issue?
<downhill_> mefisto__: well after hearing Keith whatshisface's talk about the state of all the development stuff (read: very experimental code), I figured it's worth a shot to check out some of the latest stuff and see how far I get...
<downhill_> X.org stuff, that is. kernel, GEM, libdrm2, libdri2, etc.
<downhill_> sad part is, and I don't know dink about this, I just heard it, I guess the fglrx and nvidia drivers won't be supported kernel mode setting and friends anytime soon >.<
<downhill_> supporting*
<mefisto__> you could try it in a separate partition I suppose. maybe it will "just work" ?
<downhill_> that's what I'm doing
<downhill_> my was-Windows partition of 200GB is now my "let's see how f-ed up I can make my display" partition :p
<downhill_> what kind of graphics card do you have?
<mefisto__> downhill_: just an onboard ati, nothing special
<downhill_> 3200? 3300?
<mefisto__> X1250 I think
<alarm> hello, i am experiencing a problem with firefox. firefox and facebook actually . most of the images on my facebook account do not open at all (neither the thumbnails) , and all i can see are the comments.
<downhill_> ah ok
<alarm> first thing i did was to erase all temporary files, but still not fixed. and to make it sure,  it tried Konqueror which just worked fine
<alarm> i know its a firefox-relevant topic, but thought that i could have to do with ubuntu maybe
<downhill_> I had an HD3870X2 but I swapped it with a relative's HD3650 because they do a whole lot more gaming than me these days
<downhill_> should work better that way anyway
<downhill_> alarm: #firefox :)
<downhill_> you guessed right, hehe
<alarm> looks like everyone is sleeping :)
<downhill_> more or less
<alarm> btw, what does the firefox metapackage do ?
<mefisto__> alarm: try starting firefox in safe mode to disable extensions, see if it works that way. firefox -safe-mode
<alarm> okie
<alarm>  i will give that a try , thank you :)
<mefisto__> if you have any extensions installed, that is
<Walzmyn> Is 4.2 in the standard repo for janunty or just the PPA?
<alarm> actually by runnign firefox i noticed errors on the console
<Walzmyn> alarm, a meta package will grab other packages - so firefox will grab firefox 3
<alarm> (npviewer.bin:21702): Gtk-WARNING
<alarm> i will check whats wrong with it. maybe that is causing the problems
<downhill_> alarm: highly unlikely
<alarm> Walzmyn,  you confused me :)
<downhill_> npviewer is probably nspluginwrapper running 32-bit flash^
<MidnightDevil> hey duds :)
<musical> hi folks
<MidnightDevil> my kde desktop is kinda heavy and sluggish.. im using nvidia drivers (activated) .. any tips? i have a amd 4800 X2 with a 8600 GTS
<downhill_> unless of course these images are in flash :p
<mefisto__> alarm: did facebook load ok in safemode?
<downhill_> MidnightDevil: update to the 180 series drivers.
<alarm> mefisto__,  i am trying give me a second
<MidnightDevil> downhill_: manually or through ubuntu tools?
<downhill_> btw AMD doesn't make a 4800 X2, nor can you run both of them at the same time
<MidnightDevil> what?
<Walzmyn> alarm, a meta package is not an application it just pulls in other packages - for instance the KDE-Games meta package will install about 50 other packages that are applications for games
<downhill_> MidnightDevil: by "manually" I mean via the repos, so adept or apt-get
<MidnightDevil> ok
<downhill_> MidnightDevil: @ the latter, I'm saying you're not making any sense with the hardware info
<alarm> ok got it :)
<MidnightDevil> downhill_:  i gave ya the cpu info.. which is a amd 4800 :)
<alarm> mefisto__,  yeap problem remains
<downhill_> MidnightDevil: oh athlon64 X2 4800+, ok
<downhill_> sorry, misunderstood :p
<alarm> but get several firefox errors that i will check one by one
<alarm> ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/$LIB/libartsdsp.so.0' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored. for example this one
<MidnightDevil> tks :) brb
<downhill_> alarm: open a terminal please, cd to wherever your firefox install is and ./firefox-bin
<downhill_> 'cuz it sounds like it's trying to load stuffs you really do not want nor need
<alarm> ok hold on i think i might have found it
<downhill_> mmm?
<alarm> found it
<thiago__> hi there, i followed the instruction at kubuntu.org for installing KDE 4.2, but after installation, I could login but the keyboard was not working and also there were no window borders... any clue anyone? thanks in advance...
<downhill_> alarm: do tell :)
<alarm> for some reason a whole url of facebook was added in the blocklist of firefox
<downhill_> still odd that it's trying to load arts, alarm.
<alarm> didnt think of it. just went through preferences to see any kind of restrictions
<downhill_> thiago__: kwin isn't running. you could try going into your user directory from a terminal or something and removing the kwinrc files
<alarm> no clue
<downhill_> thiago__: like in ~/.kde/share/config/kwin*
<alarm> at least now i found out :)
<thiago__> hmmm, thanks, I'll try that
<downhill_> alarm: indeed =D
<alarm> thank you for helping though :)
<downhill_> hah it was all you
<downhill_> I'm just babbling at this point waiting for some updates to finish downloading :p
<Musical> earlier today I installed KDE 4.2 over 4.1 and KDE desktop was no longer available on the menu! I had to use XFCE. After trying all sorts of "cures" I discovered that all I had to do was install kde-workspace (using synaptic) and my problem was immediately solved!
<mnd999> Hi all, I had big krita problems with the kde 4.2 upgrade - got a file clash which resulted in the upgrade half working. Then I got dependency hell and had to upgrade -f which caused a world of pain. Is this a known one?
<Musical> Hope this is of help to someone
<mnd999> yes, i had the kde-workspace one as well
<alarm> i am waiting for some decent application that will add automount option for external devices :)
<downhill_> Musical: moral of the story: don't remove random packages :)
<Musical> didnt remove anything - it just was not installed!
<Musical> :)
<downhill_> um, which release are you running?
<Musical> kubuntu 8.1
<downhill_> 8.10?
<Musical> right
<downhill_> with the ppa repo, right?
<Musical> correct
<downhill_> interesting =D it updated fine here
<Musical> :)
<mnd999> you didnt have a package clash like me?
<downhill_> no.
<Musical> just plasma
<Musical> which I removed as required
<downhill_> libplasma2, right?
<downhill_> replaced by libplasma3
<mefisto__> I also had a problem with gwenview after the 4.2 upgrade, but I just removed/reinstalled it and all was fine
<downhill_> ah that one I did have (the gwenview one)
<Musical> afterwards I found I had to reinstall kate
<downhill_> same, I just removed it and told it to reinstall.
<Musical> well all roads may lead to Rome..:)
<downhill_> just caught me because I updated not too long ago w/o a problem =D that's all
<Musical> great
<mnd999> ahh i think i kno what i did - i didnt remove koffice-data-kde4
<kaddi> ok, is there a way to delete all settings plasma may have made to itself? I've got a complete f** up desktop and i'm not allowed to change anything
<kaddi> can i just delete plasmarc? or do i need to delete more than that?
<mnd999> killing .kde would probably do it but you probably dont want to do that
<Musical> my problem may have been caused because I had both KDE 3.5 amd 4 installed  befor I upgraded to 8.1
<kaddi> mnd999 a bit less radical would be nice ;)
<kaddi> but if there's no other way i'll delete .kde :)
<mnd999> im no expert, that would probably work, but yes there is probably a better way
<downhill_> kaddi: yeah you can just remove plasmarc and friends
<kaddi> what would be "and friends"? everything with "plasma" in his name?
<mnd999> if i were you id start another X with irc in with a reliable desktop (personally i go for xterm/twm) and experiment moving the files away until it works
<downhill_> heh plasma_appletsrc or whatever
<mnd999> but downhill seems to know the answer
<downhill_> well yeah, I keep fluxbox around just for that.
<kaddi> ok, yeah... going to delete those 2 files and see what happens :)
<downhill_> kaddi: moving them, as mnd999 said, is always a better option ;)
<downhill_> you can always move them back then ;)
<downhill_> brb...
<kaddi> kk ;)
<MidnightDevil> back
<MidnightDevil> downhill_: , sorry, but how do i exacly "upgrade" to the 180 series?
<kaddi> wayy better now :D
<mnd999> great
<kaddi> is there a way to use window decoration with kde 4.2?
<mnd999> 4.2 upgrade seems to have killed my desktop slideshow as well and set it back to kubuntu blue
<mnd999> not sure if that a kubuntuism or a kdeism
<kaddi> i had all widgets put on the same spot in the center of my desktop... not being allowed to drag them nor remove them :D
<mnd999> i only had the amarok one and it didnt work anyway so i deleted before the upgrade
<ulysses__> hy all, i want to install http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/New+Device+Notifier+with+Automount?content=91517, but i can't do it, because http://paste.ubuntu.com/116233/
<ulysses__> can somebody help me?
<kaddi> i haven't done the upgrade now.. don't know what triggered that behaviour. but  i have been playing with different themes for plasma this afternoon
<mnd999> uly do you have the plasma headers?
<MidnightDevil> how do i update my nvidia drivers to 1800 series?
<MidnightDevil> 180*
<ubuntu_> hello
<MidnightDevil> any1? :)
<ghostcube> MidnightDevil, what distrie ?
<MidnightDevil> ubuntu :-)
<ghostcube> oo
<ghostcube> intrepid ?
<ulysses__> mnd99, i have installed kdelibs5-dev, libplasma-dev, kdebase-workspace-dev, build-essential
<downhill_> MidnightDevil: just install the nvidia-glx-180 package ;)
<ghostcube> just install nvidia-glx-180
<kaddi> is there a way to tell kvirc to open tabs instead of windows?
<MidnightDevil> tks :-)
<mnd999> not a good idea to just install nvidias in my experience - need to check kernel is compatible first
<ubuntu_> i just installed vmware and now when i login it tries to do something then takes me back to the login screen, anything anyone
<ghostcube> mnd999, ??
<eutychus> hello. i have spent the last two days trying to get kubuntu to connect to the dell aio 966. someone said that they dont make drivers for it for linux. is there a workaround or am i going to have to sell the dell for a printer that wll work with kubuntu?
<ubuntu_> so, i uninstalled in command line and its still broke
<alarm> mnd999, compatibility is not an issue as long he has a new version of kubuntu
<MidnightDevil> brb
<alarm> i always install nvidia binaries from nvidia website. easier and less problems than from the repo
<mnd999> alarm true, but given the pain in fixing it if the kernel isnt updating properly for whatever reason it only takes 2 secs to do uname -a
<fidji> Fidji probablement en train de jouer au Go
<ulysses__> mnd999, what have i to install to the plasma-headers?
<alarm> why shouldnt a kernel not update properly ? and reinstalling nvidia binaries is not such a big trouble
<eutychus> bbl. have a good day all.
<fidji> Fidji ne joue plus au Go
<mnd999> ulysses you have them already, by the looks of it -  its not that
<jussi01> !fr | fidji
<ubottu> fidji: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ulysses__> i have kubuntu 8.10, kde 4.1.3
<alarm> oui oui
<mnd999> alarm - its happened to me before, grub update doesnt work and you then end up with a system booting an old kernel with new nvidia and x wont start without hacking the config
<alarm> hacking ? modifying u mean :)
<ghostcube> hmm if u install the nvidia package it will use the existing kernel so grub should boot up fine
<ghostcube> if u install a new kernel u must choose remove menu.lst by new one
<ghostcube> if not it wont work
<genii> ubuntu_: I do not normally give assistance in private message, this is my policy. At any rate, return to login screen can be caused by quite a few things. The most common is that ownership of the items in home directory have shifted to root user or so
<ghostcube> ubuntu_, try to add a new user and boot into this one
<mnd999> yes, modifying
<zaapiel-mobile> dude
<ubuntu_> can this be don in terminal, *sorry for that genii, you have gotten me out of most of my binds, thanks*
<zaapiel-mobile> got an error in k3b
<zaapiel-mobile> written data in track 1 differes from orginal
<zaapiel-mobile> gayness
<ghostcube> ubuntu_, with adduser it should work yes
<genii> ubuntu_: Yes, if you can do login to console session from the login screen. Then if your username is for instance George, do like:   sudo chown -Rh George:George /home/George
<ghostcube> to add a new user ?
<ghostcube> or have i missed anything
<ghostcube> :D
<genii> ghostcube: His Q was: do you know why after i login it tries then takes me back to the login screen?
<genii> ghostcube: Adding some user and then logging in as that successfully would likely just inform us that permissions in home dir are to blame
<ghostcube> sure and its mostly the iceauthority that must be deleted
<ghostcube> or any conbfigs not working
<ghostcube> so a new user wont only show any rights prob
<kaddi> is there a place where i could check when window decoration and/or separate backgrounds for separate desktop will bevome possible?
<kaddi> in kde4
<genii> ubuntu_: To logout from console session that is entered from the KDM, use: exit
<derjens> hello everyone
<derjens> i had just installed virtualbox 2.1.2 for testing purposes
<talonstriker> Just curious, does anyone have problems with KDE4.2 randomly crashing?
<derjens> now i wanted to downgrade to classic virtualbox-ose from kubuntu repos
<derjens> installations fails loading mod vboxdrv because it is missing
<derjens> where to get it?
<ubuntu_> brb, gota feed the baby
<mefisto__> ulysses__: did you get that device notifier installed?
<ulysses__> mefisto__, yes, device notifier is in kde 4.1.3
<mefisto__> ulysses__: I thought you wanted the automount one?
<ulysses__> mefisto__, yes,
<MidnightDevil> :) back, the series 180 of the nvidia driver seems to have actually made my kde 4.1 lighter
<MidnightDevil> but still feels a little "sluggish"
<MidnightDevil> are the kde desktop effects hardware based or software based?
<elton> boa noite a todos
#kubuntu 2009-02-10
<genii> !br | elton
<ubottu> elton: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<elton> #ubuntu-be
<genii> elton: eg:    /join #ubuntu-br
<dhq> how do i use 2 internet connections togeather
<downhill_> dhq: that's not a trivial task...
<dhq> downhill_: its not possible
<downhill_> it is, it's just a pain in the ass.
<downhill_> what I'm saying is, you don't just plug in 2 wires and go.
<genii> It is possible. Look at using ifenslave
<LordOfDragons> hi there
<LordOfDragons> have got a little problem
<LordOfDragons> i want to install something in wine, an old app
<LordOfDragons> but for some reason it keeps overwriting my drives setup which results in my memstick ending up as d:
<LordOfDragons> winehq guys says this is not wine behavior so it must be kubuntu at fault
<LordOfDragons> how can I disable this behavior=?
<zaapiel-mobile> <3 kde4
<zaapiel-mobile> how can i tell how fast my cd burner is?
<zaapiel-mobile> like default highest speed
<szakulec> open k3b and check what speeds it offers you
<Mikee|> Hello -- I'm a new user and I've just installed 8.10
<Mikee|> I'm trying to search for packages in Adept, but it doesn't seem to be working.
<Mikee|> If I type in, say, firefox to the search bar and hit enter, nothing comes up.
<Mikee|> Am I missing something?
<bazhang> Mikee|, open a terminal
<bazhang> Mikee|, konsole in kde iirc
<Mikee|> Ok
<bazhang> Mikee|, now type: apt-cache search firefox , or aptitude search firefox
<Mikee|> bazhang: a few dozen packages show up.
<bazhang> Mikee|, should be a huge list
<Mikee|> Yes.
<Mikee|> Hrm, I wonder why that's not happening in the GUI, though.
<bazhang> !info firefox-3.0
<ubottu> firefox-3.0 (source: firefox-3.0): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.5+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1 (intrepid), package size 865 kB, installed size 3452 kB
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install (packagename here)
<Mikee|> Aha -- there are several unlabelled toggle switches under the search box. Toggling the right combination of them makes the search work.
<bazhang> nice
<Mikee|> :)
<bazhang> dont use adept much
<Mikee|> After a first glance, I don't blame you :)
<bazhang> synaptic is for gnome but the terminal is nice if you know the package name :)
<bazhang> Mikee|, in IRC you can /msg ubottu and find stuff fast
<bazhang> for example /msg ubottu info (packagename)
<bazhang> or use the find command if you are not sure
<bazhang> !find firefox-3
<ubottu> Found: firefox-3.0, firefox-3.0-branding, firefox-3.0-dev, firefox-3.0-gnome-support, firefox-3.0-dom-inspector (and 1 others)
<Mikee|> bazhang: Good to know. I was hoping for a more intuitive gui though -- I'm used to gentoo's portage. The user-friendly-ness of adept is a bit troubling.
<bazhang> then use the info on that
<Mikee|> That's a nice bot :)
<bazhang> Mikee|, best to just use the konsole/terminal imo :)
<szakulec> my xrandr support isn't working now- I can't change resolutions without it kicking me out to the login screen
<bazhang> Mikee|, you can also install synaptic package manager but it will add some gnome libs
<Mikee|> I may just do that -- this is a friend's pc, and I don't think they'll like having to use the terminal that much :)
<Mikee|> Thanks for the help!
<bazhang> :)
<Carter_> there somebody here
<tekteen> this chan has been dead for 30 min, scary
<mefisto__> kubuntu must be completely trouble-free now
<darkenergy> really?
<mefisto__> no problems reported here :)
<darkenergy> how about the bluetooth?
<darkenergy> stopped me from upgrading to intrepid
<darkenergy> is it fixed now?
<mefisto__> just joking about lack of activity in here
<darkenergy> well i'm really considering trying fedora
<mefisto__> what's wrong with bluetooth that's stopping the upgrade darkenergy?
<darkenergy> i use a pand network to share an internet connection
<darkenergy> tight budget
<mefisto__> darkenergy: is it kbluetooth that is the problem, or is it some underlying problem?
<darkenergy> underlying
<darkenergy> the entire bluez implementation was changed
<darkenergy> i think some issues have been resolved but don't think it's quite there yet
<inanimate> Does KDE 4.2 support multi-monitor in ways other than cloning your existing screen?
<darkenergy> i would be really surprised if it didn't
<darkenergy> i think that's an X feature
<inanimate> In 4.1 there was an option in Display Settings to change it, but that option has since disappeared.
<downhill_> yeah that doesn't have much to do with desktop environments :)
<inanimate> Yeah, that's the idea...
<darkenergy> the problem is configuration options are not always there
<inanimate> But chaning your xorg.conf is a hassle with multi-monitor.
<downhill_> you're telling me.
 * downhill_ points at his shut-off 19" CRT
 * inanimate points at his shut off 17" LCD...
<inanimate> Which is why 4.2 was so awesome because not only did it do it for you, but it worked magically.
<darkenergy> i don't care for magically
<inanimate> Except now you can only clone screens.
<downhill_> can't you do it with amdcccle/nvidia-whatever
<downhill_> nvidia-settings
<inanimate> GMA 950...
 * downhill_ shrugs
<darkenergy> the whole reason i chose KDE over GNOME in the first place was configurability
<darkenergy> most settings were central in kcontrol
<inanimate> No NVIDIA settings over here... It's an integrated Intel.
<inanimate> Yeah.
<downhill_> that's only one small part of why I like KDE4
<downhill_> er love, really...
<inanimate> Definitely a small part for me, but not being able to do left of, right of, et cetera, arguably makes multi-monitor for non-presentations useless.
<darkenergy> i should upgrade
<inanimate> Because seeing my screen twice isn't exactly going to help productivity.
<downhill_> typos - now in stereo!
<darkenergy> inanimate: those configuration frontends edit the xorg.conf file anyway
<downhill_> honestly I've yet to see anything match Windows' multi-monitor support. it's awesome.
<inanimate> downhill_: Heh, exactly!
<darkenergy> if you really want it, do it the old fashioned way
<inanimate> darkenergy: I suppose...
<inanimate> I was just curious if there was actually a documented reason why the frontend can't do it.
<inanimate> Or, rather, can't do it *anymore*.
<inanimate> (Could in 4.1)
<darkenergy> hmm, can't you install kcontrol from kde3? would that work?
<inanimate> Hmm...
<inanimate> Perhaps.
<inanimate> I don't even know if KDE 3 could even do anything good with multi monitor though.
<darkenergy> it does
<inanimate> From what I remember it was useless.
<downhill_> well, if you make sure KDE4's doesn't try applying settings and you avoid opening the Display KCM for it ;)
<downhill_> er applying settings at log-in*
<inanimate> It would probably only apply the settings once you apply them in the KCM.
<downhill_> there's an option for persistence in the KDE4 one
<inanimate> I wonder if RandR can do it...
<downhill_> give it a shot
<inanimate> Persistence?
<downhill_> yeah, keeping settings across (X server) reboots
<inanimate> Interesting, where's that?
<downhill_> it says "Apply these settings at log-in time" or something to that effect. uh *looks*
<downhill_> well it *did* wtf
<inanimate> Yeah, I didn't see it.
<downhill_> they've moved some things around... looking
<mefisto__> they upgraded it on you downhill_ !
<downhill_> I can't find it anywhere anymore, inanimate >.< it was there tho, I swear
<inanimate> So how does it reload the xorg.conf without restarting X?
<downhill_> it doesn't. KDE stores it's own settings and appl(ied?) them on boot
<inanimate> Oh...
<inanimate> Because I'm wondering where the dual montior settings are stored and I want to slightly hack them to potentially position the screen.
<inanimate> And xorg.conf definitely looks to not be the place...
<downhill_> it is, unless you use xrandr
<inanimate> I think KDE is using xrandr.
<downhill_> intel stuff most probably does
<downhill_> KDE can, yes
<inanimate> There's the KDE krandrtray, which mirrors xrandr's output.
<inanimate> And the KCM module looks to be in sync with xrandr.
<downhill_> like when I used Windows, I keep that crap outta my tray :p
<downhill_> mhmm
<inanimate> Yeah, me too.
<inanimate> I wanted to see if it could do non-cloning.
<downhill_> yeah. you prolly need the command-line tool for that.
<inanimate> Oh, I think I see what the hell is going on.
<inanimate> So KDE *does* support the feature, but naturally the Intel drivers are sucking.
<inanimate> And by KDE, I mean KDE's xrandr frontend.
<downhill_> Xorg? shitty drivers? never.
<inanimate> Blasphemy.
<downhill_> :)
<inanimate> But yeah...
<inanimate> xrandr --output VGA --left-of LVDS
<inanimate> xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 1400x1400 (desired size 2680x1050)
<downhill_> hah!
<inanimate> So that's definitely the drivers bitching.
<downhill_> I'm gonna plug in my 2nd monitor. $5 says my system hangs. *grabs cable*
<inanimate> Found a workaround on a blog about basically this exact issue with my hardware setup (ThinkPad T60, et cetera). I guess you lose direct rendering, but I don't really care.
<darkenergy> how's the adhoc wireless networking in intrepid?
<inanimate> So it looks like KDE knew the feature would fail, so didn't show the option. I suppose that's better than GNOME's implementation (shows the option but it doesn't do anything), but I feel the ideal solution would be to show the option disabled (with possibly an explanation), or even better, implement a hack to get it to work.
<downhill_> nope, just X.org *surprise*
<inanimate> One day KDE's frontend (and xrandr) will 1up Windows.
<inanimate> One day...
<downhill_> keep saying it. maybe it'll happen. *doesn't hold breath*
<inanimate> Honestly, if your hardware doesn't suck, I'm pretty sure it basically works at this point.
<downhill_> don't get me wrong, I love the OS, I love the desktop, but boy do I hate Xorg :p
<inanimate> Yeah, I hear that.
<darkenergy> inanimate: your second monitor is larger than the first?
<inanimate> In size but not in resolution...
<darkenergy> try specifying a size then
<inanimate> What do you mean?
<VioletsPie_> I have noticed that my university's computer science department uses kubuntu and not ubuntu, why is that?
<hubar_> hmm, how do I add/remove/edit stuff that is in my favorite menu?
<downhill_> VioletsPie_: because they chose KDE over Gnome, probably
<inanimate> VioletsPie_: Because apparently your university is awesome. May I ask what University is that?
<VioletsPie_> is KDE better?
<hubar_> VioletsPie_: They probably like KDE better than GNOME.
<inanimate> Eh...
<VioletsPie_> i have a friend at a diff university and they use kubuntu as well
<inanimate> Neither is "better".
<downhill_> there is no better. there is no best. there is only the right tool for the job
<VioletsPie_> there's a "linux lab" and they run kubuntu
<downhill_> pretty cool. you should take some pix and upload 'em to a blog or flickr album or something =D
<inanimate> That's a lot better than my University which uses Fedora and Gnome...
<mefisto__> obviously using kde makes you smarter
<downhill_> inanimate: my sympathies
<VioletsPie_> should i switch?
<downhill_> VioletsPie_: at home?
<hubar_> well, it is enough for their purpose, web browsing and programming training.
<VioletsPie_> im not a comp sci major, just noticed that when i wandered into their "linux lab"
<HighAndDry> hello everyone
<hubar_> I mean with Fedora/GNOME
<inanimate> Both Gnome and KDE can accomplish the same basic stuff.
<VioletsPie_> im not a ubuntu expert either i dual boot xp and ubuntu
<VioletsPie_> KDE defintely "looks cooler" and it also reminded me more of windows
<downhill_> KDE 4.2 rocks, man.
<inanimate> VioletsPie_: If you haven't really tried KDE 4.2, I'd highly recommend it.
<inanimate> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<VioletsPie_> that's it?
<inanimate> That's it.
<downhill_> eh the clean way is to reinstall with Kubuntu
<VioletsPie_> what's the potential pitfalls
<inanimate> Yeah, but that's a lot more work...
<downhill_> you don't like it and wasted some time.
<inanimate> If he doesn't have a .kde, then he's a lot better off.
<downhill_> this is very true
<inanimate> Unlike me, which spent two days fixing my broken .kde.
<mefisto__> VioletsPie_: the menus in both kde and gnome become a little messy
<VioletsPie_> ill prob just stick it on my laptop
<hubar_> I hated KDE 4.1.
<downhill_> moreso in KDE3 than the search-oriented KDE4
<VioletsPie_> when i have a chance
<hubar_> A lot of broken stuff.
<hubar_> And things that don't make sense.
<inanimate> Actually, it was awesome. Because I had a 3.5 .kde, and a 4.0 .kde4, and then when Kubuntu went 100% KDE 4, they changed it back to .kde. So things went insane.
<mefisto__> 4.2 was a huge improvement over 4.1
<slicslak> kde 4.2.  where is the screensaver setting?  screen is going dark after a period of time, i want it to keep going.
<downhill_> inanimate: good story brah
<downhill_> (sorry, couldn't resist)
<inanimate> Heh...
<inanimate> fdisk looked very, very tempting.
<inanimate> But I resisted.
<darkenergy> so kde4 fans, does bluetooth WORK?
<inanimate> hubar_ and VioletsPie_: KDE 4.2 is usuable now.
<inanimate> Like, very usable.
<downhill_> the only thing I own bluetooth has it's own analog male end :p
<inanimate> darkenergy: I think so.
<inanimate> I can check.
<hubar_> kbluetooth crashes every time when I wake up from hibernation.
<VioletsPie_> ubuntu hates my video card
<downhill_> VioletsPie_: which one?
<darkenergy> inanimate: can you run 'pand' from the command line?
<inanimate> hubar_: Yes, that happens to me too.
<SkEmO> hey whats the command to upgrade to kubuntu 8.10?
<hubar_> inanimate: I agree. I am using it now. :)
<VioletsPie_> nvidia
<hubar_> I love it. :)
<downhill_> nvidia what
<downhill_> inanimate: the 60hz @ 1680x1050 on the 19" CRT is getting annoying now :p
<inanimate> hubar_: Oh, I thought you said you used KDE 4.1 and hated it so then bailed.
<downhill_> stupid cloning >.<
<inanimate> But don't you love watching yourself type twice?
<hubar_> yeah that is why I upgraded to 4.2. :)
<downhill_> I don't like watching myself type once.
<SkEmO> will intrepid work with my atheros wireless card?
<VioletsPie_> downhill_: not sure
<downhill_> VioletsPie_: in a terminal: lspci | grep VGA
<hubar_> SkEmO: what laptop? thinkpad?
<inanimate> darkenergy: It doesn't seem to do much.
<darkenergy> but its there
<SkEmO> hubar_:  acer 8040-50
<VioletsPie_> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8300 GS (rev a1)
<hubar_> I can not imagine what dark days KDE users had to go through from KDE4 (until now).
<inanimate> darkenergy: What about that other command that searches for Bluetooth devices? (Goes along with rfcomm.)
<darkenergy> hcitool inq
<inanimate> Yeah.
<downhill_> inanimate: so um, how do I get the properties (like name, available resolutions, etc) when it's not listing them from the xrander --verbose output? :S
<inanimate> Oh, actually I was thinking of sdptool.
<hubar_> SkEmO: hmm, I use thinkpad T61.
<downhill_> VioletsPie_: what driver version are you using?
<hubar_> SkEmO: which uses ath driver too.
<darkenergy> that's to browse services on a specific bluetooth device
<VioletsPie_> downhill_: not sure, X Server or something
<inanimate> downhill_: Doesn't the KCM tell you?
<hubar_> SkEmO: But it is buggy and I have to use ndiswrapper.
<downhill_> VioletsPie_: nah, that's what your driver is *for*. open up nvidia-settings and check ;)
<inanimate> darkenergy: Inquiry failed.: No such device
<downhill_> inanimate: when I push "Identify Outputs" it just says both are "default"; only one "connected" device is shown
<VioletsPie_> 177.82
<inanimate> So that's probably not good.
<darkenergy> yep
<downhill_> VioletsPie_: that's probably why. you need the 180 series driver
<inanimate> darkenergy: The problem is that generally it crashes after resuming from standby.
<darkenergy> buggy
<downhill_> VioletsPie_: the package is nvidia-glx-180
<inanimate> Yep.
<inanimate> So before it crashed, it may very well have worked.
<darkenergy> it didn't even work at all in the initial 8.10 release
<VioletsPie_> downhill_: what's the command?
<zaapiel-mobile> kubuntu have webcam software?
<inanimate> downhill_:
<downhill_> VioletsPie_: use Synaptic or something :p
<zaapiel-mobile> and what software do you recommend
<inanimate> Does it list your monitors on the left?
<VioletsPie_> downhill_: sorry im a noob
<SkEmO> hubar_:  i tried with madwifi drivers, but it was a failure
<downhill_> inanimate: no, just the one @ 1680x1050
<inanimate> Oh...
<downhill_> VioletsPie_: don't be sorry, i was once too. it's a lot to get your head around, but once you understand how it works, it's easy.
<inanimate> Try replugging your monitor.
<downhill_> inanimate: it's named "default", and when I push "identify", both show up as "default" in the boxes in the middle of the screen.
<downhill_> inanimate: last time that hung my system :p
<inanimate> Oh...
<zaapiel-mobile> webKam is all google is telling me
<inanimate> Hold on, pasta is boiling...
<downhill_> any other idea to try first?
<downhill_> np
<downhill_> enjoy o/
<VioletsPie_> i need to switch to kubuntu
<VioletsPie_> this room is cooler and less hectic than #ubuntu
<VioletsPie_> lol
<downhill_> =D
<VioletsPie_> do i need to get kernel-source too
<hubar_> SkEmO: heh. :) Does it stop working after waking up frooom hibernation?
<VioletsPie_> yeah i do. ok so it says it's going to uninstall 177
<downhill_> honestly, VioletsPie_, it's been a while in "driver years" if you will since I've owned anything nvidia. I dunno if they've changed it since I knew last or not :p
<downhill_> yep
<SkEmO> hubar_:  well it never worked, system recognizes the PCI but,  it cant be activated
<downhill_> can't run 2 versions of the same driver at the same time :p
<VioletsPie_> k
<hubar_> SkEmO: I strongly suggest you try out ndiswrapper
<hubar_> It is ridiculously easyto use too.
<VioletsPie_> so what's the easiest way to switch to kubuntu. ive got GRUB. i really need a clean reinstall?
<darkenergy> downhill: http://uncleham.wordpress.com/2008/08/27/extend-kubuntu-desktop/
<slicslak> is there no screensaver in kde4?  i can't find it in the System Settings
<SkEmO> hubar_:  what is ndiswrapper?
<downhill_> VioletsPie_: the *cleanest* way is a reinstall. the *easiest* way is installing kubuntu-desktop
<hubar_> SkEmO: try apt-get install ndiswrapper.
<mefisto__> VioletsPie_: not at all. you can have both gnome and kde, and choose which you want at login
<VioletsPie_> i see so the only difference is the GUI?
<downhill_> yeah but they're allergic to each other :p
<downhill_> VioletsPie_: yeah
<hubar_> SkEmO: It uses windows binaries for driving your wireless card.
<SkEmO> hubar_:  im upgrading to intrepid, if that doesent work i will try ndiswrapper
<SkEmO> :O
<hubar_> SkEmO: cool, good luck :)
<VioletsPie_> do i need to reboot for the new driver to work
<VioletsPie_> brb
<downhill_> darkenergy: is that your blog?
<slicslak> wow, i can't believe slashdot is actually down.
<darkenergy> downhill_: no
<downhill_> well thanks for the link. that's very thorough.
<SkEmO> thanks! :P
<mefisto__> is intrepid going to have 4.2 in official repos? or is it too close to jaunty release for that now?
<downhill_> mefisto__: it's not gonna happen for 8.10 prolly.
<hubar_> you can always upgrade to jaunty afterwards.
<mefisto__> I just feel for people who are saying "I"m upgrading to intrepid" and will get 4.1
<downhill_> ok, time to give the X server the ol' restart. brb fellas
<hubar_> Upgradiing in ubuntu family is easy though.
<VioletsPie> so i cant get the kde 4.2 unless i install jaunty beta
<scon> hi
<mefisto__> VioletsPie: you can use the kubuntu-experimental repo to upgrade to 4.2 in intrepid
<scon> how to install nvidia geforce 6100/ nforce
<VioletsPie> mefisto__: what's the worst case scenario ?
<mefisto__> VioletsPie: judging from problems I've seen people asking about here, clashing dependencies when upgrading some packages, and some people have to reconfigure X for some reason
<hubar_> !kde4
<ubottu> kde4 is KDE 4.1.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3 | 4.2 packages http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 | Support in #kubuntu
<mefisto__> when I say reconfigure X, I mean screenres is lost on first login
<VioletsPie> i dont see experimental in synaptic
<mefisto__> VioletsPie: instructions here: http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<VioletsPie> k sorry
<hubar_> !kde4 | VioletsPie
<ubottu> VioletsPie: kde4 is KDE 4.1.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3 | 4.2 packages http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 | Support in #kubuntu
<mefisto__> honestly, has anyone installed from the experimental repo and regretted it?
<hubar_> I did, I regretted that I didn't install it sooner!
<hubar_> hmm, does anyone know what theme it is for the konsole? http://i43.tinypic.com/sddanq.png
<e-jat> is there any new package of kopete from latest svn ?
<VioletsPie> I know you linked the thing, but do I have to go to 4.1.3 first? I have Ubuntu
<VioletsPie> i added the rpeos
<downhill_> MrInternet: no
<downhill_> er mefisto__^
<hubar_> e-jat: I am using kopete 0.7
<hubar_> KDE version 4.2
<downhill_> hubar_: default in 4.2? heh
<e-jat> hubar_: yeah right .. but its has a bugs right ?
<e-jat> for disconnect from YM
<hubar_> "A" bug? :)
<e-jat> im on my way to recompiled it ..
<hubar_> I dunno, I use MSN mostly.
<e-jat> but .. if there is a .deb package should be nice :)
<e-jat> i dont have to recompiled it
<mefisto__> VioletsPie: I'm not sure since I haven't tried this, but I think if you have added the repos, then install kubuntu-desktop, it should grab them from the 4.2 repo and work. anyone see a problem with that thinking?
<downhill_> no.
<downhill_> that should work fine
<mefisto__> probably less trouble than an upgrade from 4.1. no dependency probs
<downhill_> probably, yeah.
<VioletsPie> do i want artwork, grub splash images, kmformat, restricted extras
<VioletsPie> it didnt check those
<downhill_> VioletsPie: if you want them, then yes ;)
<VioletsPie> kbfx artwork
<VioletsPie> eh ill stick with the recommendations for now
<VioletsPie> lol
<mefisto__> your grub splash will be blue, with kubuntu logo
<downhill_> VioletsPie: (this is why a reinstall is *cleaner* tho)
<VioletsPie> eh ill give it a shot
<downhill_> it'll work, don't get me wrong, but you see why I say that now, eh?
<mefisto__> what's kmformat ?
<VioletsPie> ill forgive you
<downhill_> lol?
<VioletsPie> i just changed the display to kdm
<VioletsPie> from gdm. gnome to k sounded right, lol
<VioletsPie> it's installing now
<downhill_> either will work, but yeah...
<downhill_> brb again, gonna try radeonhd instead of fglrx >.<
<scon> !how to get nvidia geforce 6100/ nforce
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hubar_> hmm what is akonadi?
<VioletsPie> all right things are farked, lol
<scon> how to get nvidia geforce 6100/ nforce
<scon> driver
<VioletsPie> im just going to clean insteall this bad boy
<VioletsPie> install
<ubuntu_> well im finally back, tried chown to fix my login, with no avail
<ubuntu_> any other ideas? also genii: when i used 'exit' from console was it soposed to take me back to the login gui?
<beachsurfin> ehci-usb before uhci-usb in the mod loading, but i can't locate the rc.conf file...
<beachsurfin> help!!! :)
<ubuntu_> could i create a new user/desktop from console?
<mefisto__> sudo adduser user-name
<VioletsPie> is there a way to safely install a fresh install of kubuntu over ubuntu ?
<VioletsPie> i have GRUB and xp installed first then ubuntu
<VioletsPie> i guess not eh i cant just overwrite the existing partition?
<v3trae> Okay guys, i'm baffled, were you guys aware that Fedora Core 6 does NOT include the ifconfig command, OR the visudo command!? Do you  have any idea how irritaiting that is and how mad i am about it?
<v3trae> not asking for help, i understand this isn't the appropriate channel
<v3trae> i just wanted to complain
<mefisto__> VioletsPie: it won't affect booting linux/dualboot at all, just from login you'll have an option to use kde
<VioletsPie> prob not necessary let me reboot again
<VioletsPie> yeah i picked the wrong thing
<VioletsPie> im still in gnome but things look a little funky, like no username in the top right corner
<syockit> v3trae: but fc6 is so outdated
<mefisto__> VioletsPie: when you see the login screen, there should be a menu where you can choose between Gnome/KDE
<v3trae> syockit: ifconfig is so old. There is no reason why it shouldn't have it
<v3trae> syockit: it makes me so angry.
<downhill_> inanimate: back yet? :p
<inanimate> Yeah, just got back.
<inanimate> OK, so what's up?
<inanimate> It doesn't show the second monitor?
<beachsurfin> does kubuntu use rc.d instead of rc.conf?
<downhill_> inanimate: I'm in a Linux Console atm trying to get X to stop segfaulting with radeonhd ;)
<beachsurfin> do i have to compile a kernel seperately?
<VioletsPie> wow yeah
<VioletsPie> this is way better interface
<inanimate> beachsurfin: Yeah.
<downhill_> =D you like it, eh VioletsPie?
<VioletsPie> yeah
<VioletsPie> what's the deal with that orangey bullshit
<VioletsPie> lol
<inanimate> VioletsPie: Oh, KDE 4.2 now?
<VioletsPie> never again!
<VioletsPie> i think it's 4.1, somehow.
<inanimate> Oh.
<inanimate> Yeah.
<inanimate> It is.
<VioletsPie> haha i like the bouncing logos
<inanimate> You need to enable a separate repo to get 4.2
<inanimate> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<inanimate> Welcome to the Blue Side =).
<inanimate> downhill_: All right... Let's see.
<inanimate> Is it literally segfaulting?
<downhill_> I get a backtrace, so
<downhill_> wanna PM me a min?
<inanimate> Sure.
<downhill_> ok thnx
<mefisto__> VioletsPie: open konqueror and look in help, about KDE to see if it's 4.2
<VioletsPie> sweet this thing has widgets
<VioletsPie> 4.1.3
<inanimate> Yeah. 4.2 is only if you ask for it.
<inanimate> It will be default in 9.04.
<beachsurfin> inanimate: do you know what file exactly i would edit? i'm seeing rc[0-6].d and rc.local
<mefisto__> inanimate: ask for it how? you just add the repo and do a normal upgrade
<inanimate> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<beachsurfin> oh wait, are you saying that i need to compile a kernel?
<inanimate> beachsurfin: I was saying that it uses rc.d.
<beachsurfin> ah
<inanimate> Are you trying to change init scrips?
<mefisto__> VioletsPie: try doing an update/upgrade to get 4.2
<beachsurfin> inanimate: i'm trying to put ehci-usb before uhci-usb during mod loading
<kodemunki> Hello all
<inanimate> beachsurfin: Are you using /etc/modules?
<VioletsPie> hmm, sound card changed somehow
<inanimate> Because if you load them in that order in /etc/modules, that gets called by /etc/init.d/module-init-tools
<beachsurfin> inanimate: i didn't know that existed
<beachsurfin> i suppose i just put "ehci-usb" in there
<inanimate>  /etc/modules is where you specify which custom modules you want to load.
<inanimate> Yeah, that should work.
<VioletsPie> "could not obtain a write lock on the cache"
<VioletsPie> "it appears another process is running that holds the write lock on the database"
<VioletsPie> there we go
<VioletsPie> this looks like a lot of upgrades
<VioletsPie> 150 megs
<inanimate> Yeah.
<VioletsPie> anyone alive in here
<VioletsPie> i got some errors when updating
<inanimate> What happened?
<VioletsPie> "Commit failed" To continue, hit ok and we will try to recover. If you close the application now, we will not do anything and you may try to resolve the problem manually.
<VioletsPie> (If you suspect this is a bug in Adept, please also provide the following exceptio
<VioletsPie> APT Error. Context:
<VioletsPie>     Running dpkg,
<VioletsPie>     [ /usr/bin/dpkg, --status-fd, 3, --unpack, /var/cache/apt/archives/strigi-daemon_0.6.3-1ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1_i386.deb, /var/cache/apt/archives/strigi-client_0.6.3-1ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1_i386.deb, /var/cache/apt/archives/libstrigihtmlgui0_0.6.3-1ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1_i386.deb, /var/cache/apt/archives/libstreamanalyzer0_0.6.3-1ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1_i386.deb, /var/cache/apt/archives/libstreams0_0.6.3-1ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1_i386.d
<VioletsPie> eb, /var/cache/apt/archives/libstrigiqtdbusclient0_0.6.3-1ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1_i386.deb, /var/cache/apt/archives/libsearchclient0_0.6.3-1ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1_i386.deb, /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs5-data_4-0x1.56ff4bfa4ca14p-1504.2.0-0ubuntu2~intrepid1~ppa1_all.deb, /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs5_4-0x1.56ff4bfa4ca14p-1504.2.0-0ubuntu2~intrepid1~ppa1_i386.deb, /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime_4-0x1.56ff4bfa4ca14p-1504.2.0-
<VioletsPie> 0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa3_i386.deb, /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4_4-0x1.56ff4bfa4ca14p-1504.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa3_i386.deb, /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime-data-common_4-0x1.56ff4bfa4ca14p-1504.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa3_all.deb, /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime-data_4-0x1.56ff4bfa4ca14p-1504.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa3_all.deb, /var/cache/apt/archives/libkdecorations4_4-0x1.56ff4bfa4ca14p-1504.2.0
<VioletsPie> -0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa7_i386.deb, /var/cache/apt/archives/libkwineffects1_4-0x1.56ff4bfa4ca14p-1504.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa7_i386.deb, /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager_4-0x1.56ff4bfa4ca14p-1504.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa7_i386.deb, /var/cache/apt/archives/ksysguard_4-0x1.56ff4bfa4ca14p-1504.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa7_i386.deb, /var/cache/apt/archives/libboost-program-options1.34.1_1.34.1-11ubuntu1_i386.deb, /var/cache/apt
<VioletsPie> /archives/libakonadiprivate1_1.1.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1_i386.deb, /var/cache/apt/archives/libical0_0.43-2ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1_i386.deb, /var/cache/apt/archives/kdepimlibs-data_4-0x1.56ff4bfa4ca14p-1504.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid~ppa4_all.deb, /var/cache/apt/archives/kdepimlibs5_4-0x1.56ff4bfa4ca14p-1504.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid~ppa4_i386.deb, /var/cache/apt/archives/phonon_4-0x1.56ff4bfa4ca14p-1504.3.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1_all.deb, /var
<VioletsPie> /cache/apt/archives/kdebase-workspace-bin_4-0x1.56ff4bfa4ca14p-1504.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa7_i386.deb, /var/cache/apt/archives/libkonq5-templates_4-0x1.56ff4bfa4ca14p-1504.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa2_all.deb, /var/cache/apt/archives/libkonq5_4-0x1.56ff4bfa4ca14p-1504.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa2_i386.deb, /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-plasma_4-0x1.56ff4bfa4ca14p-1504.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa2_i386.deb, /var/cache/apt/archives/kate
<VioletsPie> _4-0x1.56ff4bfa4ca14p-1504.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa3_i386.deb, /var/cache/apt/archives/plasmoid-quickaccess_0.7.1-0ubuntu6~intrepid1~ppa1_i386.deb, /var/cache/apt/archives/kdeplasma-addons_4-0x1.56ff4bfa4ca14p-1504.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa2_i386.deb ],
<VioletsPie>     Sup-process returned error code 1,
<VioletsPie>     Error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager_4%3a4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa7_i386.deb : trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kconf_update_bin/plasma-add-shortcut-to-menu', which is also in package kdebase-workspace-bin.
<VioletsPie> whoops
<VioletsPie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/116295/
<VioletsPie> and http://paste.ubuntu.com/116296
<downhill_> way to go haha
<VioletsPie> lol
<hubar_> Yeah I had same problem before.
<hubar_> Just ignore it.
<hubar_> Or run the upgrade program again
<VioletsPie> commit failed again
<VioletsPie> there's no data in my ubuntu partition i need whatsoever
<VioletsPie> i could do a clean install if it is possible, or is that messy
<mefisto__> VioletsPie: this was all in adept?
<inanimate> It's a lot less messy.
<VioletsPie> mefisto__: yeah
<mefisto__> close adept, and try sudo apt-get -f install (if you haven't already)
<VioletsPie> something happened there
<VioletsPie> but some "unknown media type" lines
<VioletsPie> ok im in 4.2 now
<VioletsPie> restart?
<Danu> Hi. Someone could explain me what this means (when i try to extract one zip): file #1:  bad zipfile offset (local header sig):  0
<SkEmO> if i kill firefox i kill adept too?
<hubar_> SkEmO: No, they are seperate processes.
<SkEmO> hubar_:  but i did a "killall firefox" and adept died too
<SkEmO> hubar_:  whats the upgrade command for terminal?
<hubar_> hmm, I dunno then. :)
<hubar_> apt-get upgrade?
<SkEmO> that  will upgrade me to intrepid?
<SkEmO> hubar_ that  will upgrade me to intrepid?
<mefisto__> SkEmO: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<mefisto__> and to upgrade to intrepid: sudo do-release-upgrade
<VioletsPie> yeah
<VioletsPie> logged on from my xp partition now, lol
<VioletsPie> kubuntu is royally messed up. keyboard doesnt work, doesnt recognize wireless card
<VioletsPie> doh
<SkEmO> ok
<SkEmO> i did the sudo apt-get update
<SkEmO> now what?
<ripdisk> If I install kubuntu inside of windows, how do i access my windows files when booted up through ubuntu
<mefisto__> ripdisk: probably thru networking. but I don't know for sure
<mefisto__> SkEmO: you're upgrading to intrepid, right?
<SkEmO> yes
<mefisto__> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<mefisto__> you need to do sudo do-release-upgrade
<SkEmO> but, someone just told me its dist-upgrade
<SkEmO> then, dist-upgrade no?
<mefisto__> SkEmO: you can do it that way if you change your sources.list from hardy to intrepid, but it's not guaranteed to work
<SkEmO> oh
<mefisto__> SkEmO: or do it the gui way, as that link recommends for desktops
<SkEmO> so, i should do the sudo do-release-upgrade better?
<mefisto__> SkEmO: both gui or commandline should work, but both can go wrong for no apparent reason
<mefisto__> command line at least won't crash. gui might
<QContinueum> anyone know of an ntfs defragmenter that can be run from inside linux?
<inanimate> QContinueum: Doubtful.
<scon> hi
<scon> who can help to solve a problem with my grafih card
<tauri> I prolly cant but whats wrong
<KoMmAnDerZ> :P
<scon> nobody can help
<sandGorgon> just found a cool tip - set KDE_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS to 1 in your .profile and the plasma desktop stops being laggy. You lose some of the translucency effects though
<demarco> help
<demarco> sound stopped working suddenly. No explanation. ubuntu 8.10
<demarco> restart has no effect
<kodemunki> drivers?
<demarco> yes
<demarco> I82801DBICH4
<sandGorgon> type alsamixer -Dhw and see if you have anything muted
<demarco> ok. master and master m are not muted
<kodemunki> are you able to get any sound from any app?
<demarco> no
<demarco> was working fine 2 hours ago
<sandGorgon> check /var/log/messages
<demarco> what am i looking for
<demarco> 4 files labeled "messages"
<cratessoman> hi, i have a problem i installed amarok 2 but dont play mp3, i go to install amarok-xime but del the 2 and install the oldest version,
<cratessoman> somebody can hellpme
<PSiL0> demarco: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<cratessoman> probe....
<PSiL0> cratessoman: sorry, still on 1.4.10 here
<cratessoman> ok
<demarco> done. no change
<cratessoman> thanks but dont work
<PSiL0> hmmm restarting alsa didn't work... well, you can look at the messages from ksystemlog
<demarco> i have that open. pending further instruction
<PSiL0> ahhh...
<PSiL0> oh.. cratessoman, you might have to install restricted drivers to playback mp3
<PSiL0> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<PSiL0> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<PSiL0> !mp3 | cratessoman
<ubottu> cratessoman: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cratessoman> yeah i know that but i dont convert my 60 gb of music to freeformat,
<demarco> last time it was a random video issue that made me reformat. this sound issue is absurd
<mefisto__> demarco: it may be that something is/was using the soundcard and had a problem, won't release the card for use, and is still running even though the app window is closed. It sometimes happens in browsers when on a badly coded page with flash
<demarco> mefisto__: Why would that issue carry on after a restart?
<mefisto__> ah ok
<mefisto__> more than one soundcard?
<demarco> no
<mefisto__> just onboard sound?
<demarco> I82801DBICH4
<demarco> one card
<mefisto__> cat /proc/asound/modules  shows just one line?
<demarco> cat /proc/asound/modules
<demarco> in terminal? or system file?
<mefisto__> do that in terminal
<demarco>  0 snd_intel8x0
<demarco> thats what it produces
<K`zan> Anyone have an idea on this problem (that !~v1 kernel has been uninstalled and everything to do with it deleted):dpkg: error processing linux-image-2.6.27.10-v2_2.6.27.10-v2-10.00.Custom_i386.deb (--install):
<K`zan>  trying to overwrite `/lib/firmware/emi26/firmware.fw', which is also in package linux-image-2.6.28.4-v1
<K`zan> What that refers to has been uninstalled :-(.  Any help much appreciated.
<K`zan> disregard, got it :-)!
<quassel86> hi there guys :)
<Rexelone> Hi I'm new to linux.
<Rexelone> I'm a newbie, please don't flame me
<demarco> figured it out!
<wildbat> hello
<demarco> appreciate. PCM was muted and not even on menu
<demarco> thank you for help
<mefisto__> demarco: someone asked you about checking that in alsamixer
<mefisto__> :)
<mefisto__> <sandGorgon> type alsamixer -Dhw and see if you have anything muted
<wildbat> I am using Kubuntu 8.10 on Compaq nc6320, do anyone know how to setup the screen so it turn off on timer and on lid close? + any tips for powersaving on Kubuntu ~ it run ~1/2 of the time compare on windows XP ....
<mossgix> atm i'm using jaunty alpha 4 kubuntu
<demarco> i said masters were up. in future i will be more aware of PCM
<mossgix> have someone solved problem with nvidia drivers?
<StR|Sangreal> greetings
<StR|Sangreal> how can i get support for .rar archives?
<mossgix> sudo apt-get install unrar
<sparr> KDE seems to only recognize mouse movement when computing the time to turn on the screen saver.  Keyboard input and even mouse button events have no effect.  What could have caused that, and how do I fix it?
<mefisto__> StR|Sangreal: if you want to create rar archives, you'll want to install rar too
<maco> is it my imagination, or does the "more..." link in package descriptions (which i assume is meant to show the actual changelog) not actually do anything?
<mefisto__> maco: I think it just shows you more, in case the description is very long and you can't read all of it
<StR|Sangreal> what is msttcorefonts?
<maco> mefisto__: so 1) how do i see changelogs and 2) why doesnt it do anything?
<StR|Sangreal> !msttcorefonts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msttcorefonts
<mefisto__> StR|Sangreal: microsoft true type core fonts
<StR|Sangreal> anytime i try to install sth it calls an error since this package canot be properly set up :/
<mefisto__> maco: you're talking about adept manager right? do you have kde 4.1? 4.2? 3.5?
<maco> 4.2
<maco> StR|Sangreal: the proxy error?
<maco> where it uses http://:8080/
<maco> ?
<StR|Sangreal> well i have kde41
<StR|Sangreal> and i am under proxy
<StR|Sangreal> and it seems like i cant download the package
<StR|Sangreal> probably
<maco> oh you have your proxy settings configured though?
<maco> there was a bug about that package where for some reason a proxy setting was defaulting to http://:8080/ when the user hadn't configured a proxy
<StR|Sangreal> i have global proxy settings and the rest works fine
<maco> er....define global
<maco> like http_proxy= or like you did set wget_proxy and all the rest?
<StR|Sangreal> i have set it up during installation and since then i can access any internet places
<uga> that possibly means konqueror and firefox?
<uga> no cmnd line apps
<StR|Sangreal> omg it simply isnt a global error, i can install e.g wine or mc via aptitude
<uga> heh, that's more strange
<maco> but msttcorefonts isnt a normal package
<maco> it doesnt actually contain the fonts, while other packages contain what they install
<mefisto__> maco: the old adept used to show a changelog tab in the details page I think (that's where it takes you when you click more...) but in terminal: aptitude changelog <package-name>    should work
<maco> that package downloads the fonts during it's post-install
<mossgix> is there anyone using jaunty?
<maco> me
<mossgix> have you installed nvidia drivers?
<mossgix> i got some problems with 180
<maco> no
<maco> i only use intel
<mossgix> damn :/
<mossgix> hum ok.. so...
<mossgix> have you tried flash?
<mossgix> i can't setup audio
<mossgix> on youtube audio is muted
<maco> adobe, swfdec, or gnash?
<mossgix> adobe
<maco> no, i use swfdec
<mossgix> it works?
<mossgix> audio i mean
<maco> yes
<maco> i suggest not asking me about anything closed source
<mossgix> you are right
<mossgix> how i can uninstall adobe?
<mossgix> just every packet
<maco> i guess using apt...?
<mefisto__> mossgix: how did you install it?
<mossgix> mefisto__: if you don't have flash support and try to start a video on youtube
<mossgix> it redirects to a page where you can download it
<mefisto__> oh really? that's new
<maco> mefisto__: no its not. youtube has always sent you to adobe.com
<mossgix> maco: <- he's right
<maco> mossgix: are you saying i'm right or are you telling me that the other guy's right?
<mossgix> exactly
<mossgix> you are right
<maco> ah ok. in that case s/he/she/
<maco> makes me less confused :P
<mossgix> lol sry :P
<mefisto__> maco: it has not *always* sent you to adobe.com. I've never been sent there, for instance.
<maco> mefisto__: for at least 2 years it has
<maco> might not redirect automatically, but it definitely goes "there's no flash. go to this link and get it"
<maco> and since it doesnt attempt to display the flash but rather gives the link, i dont think firefox has a chance to go "oh wait wait, i can get you flash!"
<wildbat> I am using Kubuntu 8.10 on Compaq nc6320, do anyone know how to setup the screen so it turn off on timer and on lid close? + any tips for powersaving on Kubuntu ~ it run ~1/2 of the time compare on windows XP ....
<mossgix> maco: i couldn't find swfdec on jaunty repos... :/
<mossgix> manual install?
<maco> libswfdec
<maco> i think it's libswfdec-0.9
<mefisto__> swfdec-mozilla
<maco> libswfdec-0.9-1 and swfdec-mozilla
<mossgix> thanks a lot
<maco> ok this is BROKEN
<mossgix> lol?
<maco> you cant remove the nvidia-*-modaliases without removing nvidia common, which then removes jockey-common
<maco> how am i supposed to get my vrms count down to 2?
<maco> or oh wait
<maco> it lets you leave that jockey recommending nvidia-common one unresolved since its only recommends. ok then. yay
<maco> 2 non-free packages, 0.1% of 2639 installed packages.
<mefisto__> and your target was 2% or 2 packages?
<maco> 2 packages
<Rexelone> testing
<maco> tangerine-icon-theme and spim. spim is needed for school.
<maco> Rexelone: boo!
<Rexelone> lol thanks for reply
<maco> and things break if tangerine goes away...i think
<mefisto__> what if you leave it installed, but use another? does that count?
<maco> no
<maco> have to be purged from the system for vrms to not count them
<maco> vrms = virtual richard matthew stallman
<mefisto__> so get rid of it
<mossgix> hum...
<maco> tangerine breaks things if removed, i think
<mossgix> sry for the noobity
<mossgix> i've installed both gnash and swfdec
<maco> at least in gnome
<mossgix> youtube still redirect to adobe :/
<mossgix> and no video shows up
<maco> get swfdec-mozilla?
<mossgix> yep
<maco> about:plugins have any info?
<mossgix> let's see..
<mefisto__> you probably have 2 flash plugins. check in about:plugins
<stanley_> hi folks
<stanley_> my k-menu-entries are so big, 50% size would i prefer
<mossgix> hum... lol...
<mossgix> there arn't flash plugins installed for firefox
<maco> O_o
<mossgix> i've installed swfdec for firefox at 0.8.x version
<maco> 0.8.2 was a nice release...
<maco> made SlideShare.com work when 0.8.0 didn't
<mefisto__> mossgix: what about the adobe one? is that not in about:plugins ? did you manage to remove it?
<mossgix> yep. purged away
<wildbat> I am using Kubuntu 8.10 on Compaq nc6320, do anyone know how to setup the screen so it turn off on timer and on lid close? + any tips for powersaving on Kubuntu ~ it run ~1/2 of the time compare on windows XP ....
<maco> wildbat: kde 4.2?
<wildbat> maco: 4.1
<Guest50042> trying to install nvidia propriatary drivers but it keeps hanging up when it goes to download what should i do?
<maco> wildbat: not sure in there. i only ever used 4.2
<wildbat> :< ~ any clue y the screen isn't powering off? it just go black screen with a cursor when it's time >.<
<wildbat> and the lid button isn't working T^T
<Guest50042> any clue how i can download my graphics driver?
<girevikmoto> does anyone here have experience with networking?
<girevikmoto> im having trouble setting up my router
<d_ronin> what trouble?
<maco> girevikmoto: what kind?
<girevikmoto> its an Asus wl-520gu
<maco> i have experience with wrt54g's default firmware and dd-wrt
<maco> ok i'm out
<maco> unless it's running dd-wrt
<girevikmoto> i just flashed it to Tomato actually
<girevikmoto> problem is
<girevikmoto> i have no internet connection now
<girevikmoto> internet worked fine before i flashed it to Tomato
<maco> and you're here...how?
<girevikmoto> computer is plugged directly into the modem right now
<maco> ah
<girevikmoto> im assuming theres a simple setting im missing somewhere
<maco> did you tell it to pull an ip and routing info from the isp using dhcp?
<maco> (it might default to static ip)
<girevikmoto> Tomato is set to DHCP mode, with DHCP server on
<maco> what about dhcp client?
<maco> also, assuming the modem didnt bind to your laptop's mac address and now ignoring the router's?
<girevikmoto> dhcp client?
<maco> yeah because the dhcp server on it hands out leases to your computers
<maco> but how is the router configed to get its own public ip address?
<larsivi_> can I download the key necessary for KDE 4.2 on intrepid via wget or similar? gpg seems to be blocked by the firewall
<maco> it should probably be dhcp
<girevikmoto> i couldnt ping any outside addresses either
<girevikmoto> i tried releasing the connection and then renewing, but it never completed renewing
<maco> well it cant ping til it has an ip
<maco> somewhere in tomatos config page it should tell you the router's publically routable ip addess
<maco> if it doesnt have one, you need to tell it how to get one
<girevikmoto> its configured to dhcp
<girevikmoto> but the address range is invalid it says
<girevikmoto> for the dhcp server
<maco> 169.x.x.x?
<Guest50042> what should i do if my hardwre drivers keep hanging up when i try to activate them?
<girevikmoto> 192.168.1.192.1 - 192.168.1.192.NaN
<maco> 192.168 is for inside a NAT
<maco> its saying that's its *external* ip?
<girevikmoto> its the address range listed below "DHCP Server"... i dont know if that is internal or external
<maco> server means the internal one
<maco> find the external or public ip
<maco> might say WAN ip?
<maco> 192.168 is your LAN
<girevikmoto> so my problem is probably that it doesnt have an ip address?
<maco> well if it doesnt have one, you're definitely screwed
<maco> so start there
<girevikmoto> (it would help if i could be connected to irc while looking at this instead of from memory but... just one comp and internet connection
<maco> its the first thing to check for
<girevikmoto> okay that at least gives me a starting point
<girevikmoto> thanks!
<maco> can you wirelessly connect to the router?
<maco> while wired to the modem?
<girevikmoto> um... let me try
<maco> er oh duh
<maco> the router wont give useful info til connected to modem
<maco> make sure you power cycle the modem before connecting it to the router
<maco> because it probably wont talk to any mac address other than your laptop's right now
<girevikmoto> ok ill do that
<Cruster> is anyone using kde4.2 experiencing problem with icons in the tray?
<maco> Cruster: graphical artifacts? or you mean the tray being freakishly huge?
<Cruster> kind of artifacts
<d_ronin> Cruster: what kind. a have 4.2 and no tr whit icons
<maco> Cruster: normal in all of kde 4.2
<d_ronin> with
<maco> things arent really redrawing nicely
<d_ronin> but a have some troubles with alsa
<d_ronin> :(
<d_ronin> try to fix now
<maco> ask me in like 15 hours
<maco> maybe i can help, but for now i have homework and sleep
<Cruster> i'll give an example: imagine thay volume icon showing full volume. Then, if I mute sound the red x is drawn above the previous volume
<maco> d_ronin: that was at you, regarding sound
<d_ronin> ok
<d_ronin> maco: tnx.
<d_ronin> Cruster: :) i can't mute my sound at all
<Cruster> try changing master channel
<d_ronin> Cruster:  a have animation then volume up/down
<girevikmoto> success!
<girevikmoto> the modem was still bound to the computers MAC address
<Cruster> d_ronin: didn't get that
<girevikmoto> thank you for the help maco
<girevikmoto> :)
<d_ronin> Cruster: i've tried. and still have no red x
<ct529> does anyone know how does the kicker work at lower level? where are the file that define each item in the kicker menu stored?
<Cruster> is the sound actually muted?
<d_ronin> Cruster: yeah. 0%. no music
<Cruster> it's just animation problem then.....something like mine
<aldo> hola
<aldo> español?
<Tm_T> !es | aldo
<ubottu> aldo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<aldo> gracias
<aldo> thanks
<chaumurky> marco
<d_ronin> chaumurky:  <maco> maybe i can help, but for now i have homework and sleep
<d_ronin> chaumurky: about 30min ago
<ct529> what is the best way to set up a vpn in kubuntu? what package do you use?
<TeLLuS> ct529: client or static vpn?
<ct529> TeLLuS: difference?
<gajop> ok, i'm having some problems setting up static IP, that is, it just doesn't seem to read it...
<gajop> and i'm pretty clueless how to add some daemons to startup
<gajop> can anyone assist here?
<TeLLuS> ct529: If you are moving the client you want to connect.. behind NAT and other things
<ct529> TeLLuS: yes, this is the case .... pptp?
<TeLLuS> gajop: Check for typo? man interfaces
<gajop> TeLLuS: shouldn't /etc/init.d/networking [restart
<gajop> be more verbose
<TeLLuS> ct529: Are you setting up the server?
<gajop> bah, sorry, new keyboard, didn't mean to use so many lines
<ct529> TeLLuS: no .... the client to connect to my university ....
<TeLLuS> ct529: ok
<ct529> TeLLuS: I have no CA certificate only user / password
<ct529> TeLLuS: do I have to use kppp?
<gajop> anyway, the configuration is entirely in /etc/network/interfaces ? i.e i don't need to worry about KDE Network "Manager" messing things up?
<TeLLuS> ct529: What VPN server are they using?
<TeLLuS> gajop: Depend on the options you use in that file
<ct529> TeLLuS: I have no idea.
<gajop> TeLLuS: well, this is the setup that doesn't work http://pastebin.com/m500e39bb
<TeLLuS> gajop: I just use the auto eth0  and the iface eth0 inet static   ones. and without hotplug
<ahmed_> hi
<ahmed_> i have s simple problem i need help to solve it
<ahmed_> please
<ahmed_> any one can help me?
<gajop> TeLLuS: And I can't quite figure out why, a similar setup worked in archlinux. Well, I can't use DHCP, not reliably, I want to redirect some ports, and I have a couple of other PCs on the LAN which might just as well "take over" that IP if i don't set it a bit higher, staticly.
<ahmed_> after install some app i can't find it
<gajop> ahmed_:  elaborate a bit
<ahmed_> what?
<TeLLuS> gajop: Remeber to kill the dhcpd client or reboot, otherwise the client will still try to set the ip
<gajop> like what application
<TeLLuS> gajop: I see no auto eth0
<gajop> TeLLuS: is there any place I can edit which daemons boot and in which order... since this is pretty much chaotic (i.e for some reason mpd (music daemon) boots before sound, and reports not having a viable card, yet works when i restart it)
<gajop> TeLLuS: well, since i dont want it to be DHCP... i want it to be static, not dynamic
<ct529> TeLLuS: it says it is a PPTP vpn service ....
<TeLLuS> gajop: No need to put in network and broadcast
<ct529> TeLLuS: user authentication through login and password
<gajop> TeLLuS: yes, but surely that doesn't cause the errors...
<TeLLuS> gajop: iface eth0 inet static tells that it is static.. auto tells it to setup this ip when the computer starts  and also that networkmanager should not touch it
<gajop> TeLLuS: ahh, i thought auto means dynamic...
<gajop> so like this: http://pastebin.com/m33a0435 ?
<TeLLuS> ct529: I have not used that but this might help http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-configure-ubuntu-fedora-linux-pptp-client.html
<ActionParsnip1> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ct529> !pptp
<ubottu> pptp is not good according to Bruce Schneier http://schneier.com/pptp.html  here the words insecurity are useful
<TeLLuS> gajop: yes
<lokai> I can't get multiple desktops to work with KDE3.5, Ubuntu 8.04. I set my number of desktops in systemsettings and save changes, but the next time I open systemsettings it has reverted back to 1 desktop -- what's going on?
<ActionParsnip1> lokai: make sure you have full write access to your home folder where settings are stored
<TeLLuS> lokai: Or if they are locked by some admin..
<mefisto__> lokai: what if you click the default button? does it still revert to 1 desktop?
<miik> how do i sync my clock?
<ahmed_> after install FreeHDL from Synaptic i can't find it
<ahmed_> ?
<miik> try find it in terminal using 'freehdl'
<miik> maybe it didnt add menu entry
<ahmed_> i try
<ahmed_> but not found
<miik> :(
<miik> try 'whereis freehdl'
<devhakim> I try to load the boostrap in phpunit but it does not I work with phpunit and Zend Framework for the test.
<devhakim> I want to load the boostrap to the unit test for my class
<devhakim> everyone help me
<miik> never used Zend or bootstrap or phpunit
<miik> maybe someone in #php knows
<TeLLuS> miik: or dpkg -L freehdl  to see the files
<devhakim> 	
<devhakim> I need to load the zend library to be recognized during the test
<lokai> mefisto__: about the multiple desktop problem: The default button doesn't seems to do anything (Stays at 1 desktop)
<lokai> I administer this machine myself
<lokai> I'm using kdesudo systemsettings. There are no errors in the output on the terminal.
<lokai> However, I have used sudo systemsettings before I knew about kdesudo. Maybe this is the problem?
<altrortla> Generical question: In a system that have DDR2 memory ... is correct to have a Graphical Card with DDR ? If it isn't the right forum where i can ask?
<TeLLuS> lokai: try without sudo.. you change for another user then..
<mefisto__> lokai: you shouldn't need kdesudo to make those changes anyway. is your home dir writeable? especially .kde and subdirs
<altrortla> #windows
<miik> altrortla, RAM have nothing todo with graphics card. You can have DDR2 RAM with graphics card that has GDDR5 memory.
<altrortla> miik: But when it try work in dual data rating. It can do the same?
<yuvraj> Hi
<lokai> mefisto__: Still same problem. Tried doing it without running under sudo, and also doing a chmod -R +w .kde/
<yuvraj> i have issue with synaptic .. it doesn't show packages whatever i need.. probably issue with repositary
<yuvraj> can someone help
<virnik> hi there
<virnik> can somebody help me with primitive question? I have recently done some testing with python 2.6. python 2.5 is untouched
<virnik> but shell thinks that default path to my python is in /usr/local/bin/python, while python2.5 is in /usr/bin/python. I have searched through PATH variables, and everything seems OK.
<virnik> but still, shell sees default path for python ins /usr/local/python, and I want it to look for it in /usr/bin/python
<mefisto__> lokai: I think the config file for it is .kde/share/config/kdesktoprc  try renaming that file (or delete it if you don't care about those settings), then try changing the settings again
<cuznt> Random Fortune: I've run DOOM more in the last few days than I have the last few months. I just love debugging ;-) 	-- Linus Torvalds
<vlt> Hello. Can I have KDE 3.5 in Kubuntu 8.10?
<mefisto__> vlt: there was a 3.5 repo for intrepid, but: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6210362&postcount=107
<mefisto__> vlt: better to just use hardy
<ActionParsnip1> vlt: you can compile it
<miik> altrortla, yes. The system RAM have nothing todo with the graphics memory...
<vlt> mefisto__: Ok, that's what I was going to do ...
<vlt> ActionParsnip1: Erm, no thanks ;-)
<ActionParsnip1> vlt: if you want it you gotta pay your dues ;)
<ActionParsnip1> vlt: theres some dudes trying to get kde3.5 for intrepid
<linuxmce> hello
<linuxmce> is anyone here
<altrortla> miik: thank you...
<linuxmce> does anyone know how to learn linux mce
<linuxmce> or kubuntu
<linuxmce> I want to learn how to add WPA and all how to get the tv turner cards working
<miik> my GTK apps look like shit, is this normal?
<linuxmce> what is GTK
<linuxmce> is there a room for learning?
<miik> GTK is a widget toolkit
<miik> i found wikipedia is good for learning
<linuxmce> i have been that
<miik> there are books too
<miik> and howtos, guides, manuals, news sites, forums, etc
<linuxmce> but why isn't WPA apart of the OS kubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> linuxmce: it is, its a package you must install
<ActionParsnip1> linuxmce: sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant kwlan
<linuxmce> but you need to download it right
<linuxmce> thankyou
<ActionParsnip1> yes, it will also be on the install cd
<ActionParsnip1> !info wpasupplicant
<ubottu> wpasupplicant (source: wpasupplicant): Client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (intrepid), package size 302 kB, installed size 788 kB
<yozza> i have to thank whoever told me how to fix my dns, worked a charm
<yozza> but i got a new question
<yozza> how do i get half-life running properly?
<linuxmce> couldn't find package it says
<yozza> and i have no sound
<yozza> :(
<linuxmce> wpasupplicant is already the newest version.
<linuxmce> E: Couldn't find package kwlan
<yozza> ok ill try again laters
<linuxmce> is that the cd right
<linuxmce> i tried with the disc in, is there another way to download ect
<virnik> can somebody answer my previous question? please
<drift_> can someone please help me fix a problem with viewing video clips they don't want to upload to view - i click on a clip it opens and ends straight away.
<linuxmce> how do you turn your box from beening a DHCP server
<linuxmce> is there classes to teach kubuntu in Australia
<ActionParsnip1> linuxmce: you install a dhcp daemon
<drift_> is there anybody there to help or is there another way that i can get help
<drift_> can someone please help me fix a problem with viewing video clips they don't want to upload to view - i click on a clip it opens and ends straight away.
<drift_> can someone please please please help me out
<linuxmce> what graphics card drift
<drift_> where do i check for that
<drift_> i was told by a friend it could be becuase of the updates maybe overide the video viewing
<linuxmce> system settings, display and monitor and then hardware
<drift_> VESA driver (generic)
<linuxmce> is anyone here from Sydney??
<linuxmce> look like a issue, do you have a geforce card you can use or borrow
<drift_> it was working before on the same card - i think the updates overide something and i have to change it back
<linuxmce> but a generic driver doesn't sound great
<linuxmce> Can anyone else confirm this
<drift_> it was confirmed my older graphics card was not put in with this new motherboard just phoned to find out . thnks for you help
<lokai>  How do I declare the following as an alias in .bashrc: echo 'somestr"' ?   Its giving me a lot of trouble with the " and/or '
<virnik> can somebody help me with primitive question? I have recently done some testing with python 2.6. python 2.5 is untouched. but shell thinks that default path to my python is in /usr/local/bin/python, while python2.5 is in /usr/bin/python. I have searched through PATH variables, and everything seems OK. but still, shell sees default path for python ins /usr/local/python, and I want it to look for it in /usr/bin/python
<etfb> Since the latest kernel arrived (2.6.27-11-generic) I haven't been able to hibernate or suspend my laptop reliably.  Where do I begin to fix that?
<etfb> virnik: What do you get with <which python> and <whereis python>?
<spectral> lokai: alias foo='echo "somestr \""'
<etfb> How do I revert to an older kernel, say 2.6.27-9?  I stupidly apt-get autoremoved the old one, but now I realise -11 has broken a bunch of things that used to work.
<etfb> Wow... this place is dead when the Americans are all asleep... Might have to try #ubuntu...
<Guest85291> salve
<Guest85291> qualcuno può aiutarmi???
<Guest85291> sono solo....
<Guest85291> ho paura del buio....
<ActionParsnip1> Guest85291: espaniol?
<etfb> ActionParsnip1: Italian.
<etfb> !it | Guest85291
<ubottu> Guest85291: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<esdaniel> hi kubuntu friends - got a query with Kopete on KDE4.2 - having trouble connecting to the MSN service, could I get a helping hand to troubleshoot, please
<yoyoyoyo> someone can help me?
<esdaniel> >yoyoyo while I'm waiting for some help can you post your q as I just joined, maybe i can lend a hand
<yoyoyoyo> Is any version of Ubuntu or Kubuntu that have Ekiga on it?
<etfb> esdaniel: It's pretty dead here right now.  I got MSN working happily with Pidgin, which I prefer over Kopete.  What trouble are you encountering?
<yoyoyoyo> ???
<esdaniel> hi eftb - i have the status "connecting" but it has not got any further - my jabber IDs login fine
<yoyoyoyo> Is any version of Ubuntu or Kubuntu that have Ekiga on it? i don`t lnow to much of linux...
<yoyoyoyo> pls help me
<esdaniel> sorry yoyoyo, know nothing about Ekiga
<yoyoyoyo> Ubuntu have Ekiga?
<yoyoyoyo> it`s like a mess... .
<etfb> yoyoyoyo: Ekiga is available in the repositories, as far as I can see.
<etfb> Open up Add/Remove Programs and type "ekiga" to search for it.
<esdaniel> http://tinyurl.com/b4227q
<esdaniel> :-)
<etfb> esdaniel: Cruel but fair...
<esdaniel> eftb - i must fess up that it WAS working.... upgraded to 4.2 over weekend, love it, msn was working fine then i did some housekeeping and worried i killed a lib or dependency
<etfb> In cases like that, I'd trust apt to know what it's doing.  sudo apt-get --purge remove kopete and then reinstall it.
<giarca> but kopete support irc protocol?
<giarca> or I misunderstand...
<esdaniel> ok interesting, after purging and then re-installing - when i open up config to re-add accounts it does not show me the list of services to select from
<esdaniel> nor the plugins
<esdaniel> so i guess besides "sudo apt-get install kopete" there's some other wonders I need to install
<etfb> esdaniel: Really?  Weird!  Try deleting the Kopete configuration directory... if you can figure out where it is...
<esdaniel> ./kde/share/apps/kopete as it happens, ok 2 secs
<virnik> etfb: problem fixed... and to answer your question, which and where showed everything OK.
<esdaniel> ahh, not entirely sure but think i found the problem - just been browsing ./kde/share/config/ and in kopeterc there's 2 entries for the msn ID
<etfb> esdaniel: Aha!
<esdaniel> ok, good progress - the service list is back for adding new accounts
<esdaniel> need to delete the IM info for MSN account from kopeterc as it has not reappeared , though Jabber accounts fine
<esdaniel> nope that didn't do it, going to kill the kopeterc file now
<esdaniel> hmm, back to same situation - (have deleted ./kde/share/config/kopeterc & ./kde/share/apps/kopete, relaunched kopete, added the msn account info)
<Shiva42> Hello to all
<Shiva42> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Shiva42> when will kde 4.2 become default DE of kubuntu?
<esdaniel> why shiva?
<JontheEchidna> Shiva42: KDE 4.2 will become the default DE in Kubuntu 9.04
<esdaniel> any other ideas to troubleshoot the kopete/msn thing?
<keldrona> hello guys, just a question... I use Kubuntu, I can send file from computer to my phone with bluetooth, but I CAN'T from my phone to my computer. Have you got any idea?
<keldrona> Thanks
<etfb> esdaniel: That's weird.  Try installing Pidgin and see if it works.  If it does, you have the choice to (a) try to figure out what's different, or (b) just use Pidgin.
<Shiva42> kde 4.1 was a raw version, stable ( for me) but very incomplete... 4.2 has some bug yet, but is a decent thing...
<Tm_T> Shiva42: wouldn't say that way, but yes, some people see it so
<Shiva42> i think that normal users will be happy to see 4.1 swithcing with 4.2, but htay have to wait for april...
<Shiva42> maybe upgrading by the default repository in this days would be better...
<Shiva42> IMHO
<etfb> Shiva42: You can upgrade personally using the kubuntu-experimental repositories.  That's good enough for testing.  I REALLY wouldn't rely on 4.2 (or on 4.1, frankly) for daily use unless you're a masochist... like me...
<Shiva42> (sorry for my poor english , i'm from italy!)
<Shiva42> yes... it's reasonable. but when on october kubuntu upgraded with kde 4.1 i take it ( i trust kubuntu mangers)
<etfb> Shiva42: I think they made a huge mistake.  KDE 4.1 was a disaster.  It even convinced Linus Torvalds to change over to Gnome!
<JontheEchidna> etfb: actually KDE *4.0* made him switch
<Dr_Willis> 'progress often has to be forced on people' :)
<JontheEchidna> 4.2 is worlds better
<etfb> Dr_Willis: So do thumbscrews.
<Dr_Willis> Yep.
<esdaniel> 4.2 is pretty good - I like it a lot - i think it was an interesting gamble on the part of KDE team i.e. once KDE4.x is good enough will people rush back who left
<etfb> JontheEchidna: I agree entirely.  KDE 4.2 is the first usable KDE 4.x
<Dr_Willis> with out forceing 4.x out... then 4.2 would been slower to get here also.  thats just how things often are.
<etfb> Although it would be nice if Hibernate and Suspend would work more than a third of the time... but I suspect that's a race condition in the kernel.
<esdaniel> biggest mistake is confusing users who can handle unstable environments from majority of kde users
<Dr_Willis> From the looks of it - ext4 is getting the big push next
<etfb> Dr_Willis: I trust the disk OS team more than I trust the desktop team(s) at the moment, so that doesn't worry me.
<etfb> Dr_Willis: I'll probably upgrade to Jaunty as soon as it's out (usually I wait a month) but if it seems to be broken, I'll probably go back to Hardy.
<Dr_Willis> Pulse Audio also might of gotten pushed out a bit too fast.. but  ive have had few problems with it..   thats just how things happen when you try to stickto your release schedules.
<Dr_Willis> Ive learned to wait a month - befor  upgradeing. :)
<Dr_Willis> testing out new distros in virtualbox at the moment. just to see what else is out there.
<Dr_Willis> None really 'stand' out  above the rest.   Found a nice little Web-browser-koisk live cd however. :)
<etfb> Well, I was hoping to finish downloading the latest Heroes episode and have time to watch it before bed, but it's nearly midnight so I think I'll flake now.  Good luck with your various weirdnesses, all, and good night.
<esdaniel> yep Dr.W, best way is to test in a vm to protect existing deployments
<esdaniel> if you're doing mass rollout check out clonezilla
<Assurbanipal> hi guys... i installed kde4 on my ubuntu machine and now i wanna get rid of gnome. is there a command i can use to uninstall it?
<Dr_Willis> Yep. I really like this  'slitaz' mini-live-cd-disrto.. but its not getting much love/updates it seems.. TInyCore is also one to watch in the future. :)
<Dr_Willis> Im Just playig with my home lan mainly
<Dr_Willis> well time to test out this install... bbl
<ajohnsen> Am i the only one who experience problems with the MSN-service in kopete?
<Shiva42> i think that it would be better upgrading in this days (after 27/01 kde 4.2 release) and give users a more usable and complete DE... i'm using 4.2 and excluding some minor bugs it's a real (growing ) DE
<Shiva42> 4.1 was a patchwork
<Shiva42> what koepte version are you using?
<ajohnsen> 0.70.0. But worked yesterday
<esdaniel> hi ajohnsen, been trying to fix kopete myself today
<Shiva42> me too...i'm not expereincing msn porblems
<ajohnsen> can you log off and on again?
<Shiva42> i got porblems while chatting with a friend that has emesene client
<esdaniel> things to check... ./kde/share/config/kopeterc - you probably want to delete that as it might have duplicate instances of the msn config in the file, worth takinga look
<ajohnsen> it could be the local server for my area that have some problems
<esdaniel> it would be bloody typical i just lost 2 hours trying to fix this if it's the msn servers again
<Shiva42> goodbye to all
<esdaniel> ciao
<ajohnsen> esdaniel: where are you from?
<esdaniel> uk
<ajohnsen> esdaniel: dk here. could be the same server then
<il> hi
<esdaniel> it was happening last night btw, the msn login problem
<esdaniel> i had service up to 11pm-ish uk time
<ajohnsen> I bet it is the server
<ajohnsen> webmessenger works :P hehe
<esdaniel> yeah, i tried that too ;-)
<esdaniel> web works fine
<esdaniel> ok lunch for me - will keep this open in case there's more chat about M$N
<sandGorgon> guys, is there a way to create a lightweight Kubuntu version for use on old machines? I think all we need is a browser and OpenOffice
<Dr_willis> I dont think you are going to get a kde 4.x 'light' :) but it depeds on what you system specs are..
<Dr_willis> Pent II old? or  Pent I old? Or older> :)
<sandGorgon> Pent II
<Dario_Andres> Hi to everyone. A small question: is Adept a Qt-only app? (no KApplication) ?  Thanks in advice
<sandGorgon> I think there is edu-nix, which is based on slax and has now KDE 4.2 ... but I want to stay within the Ubuntu family
<Dr_willis> You may want to try out some of the very-minimal-disrtos out there sandGorgon  - or try a minimal ubuntu variant and install just what you need..
<kuaera> Dario_Andres: Yes, it is. And I think you mean "thanks in advance".
<Dr_willis> crunchbang = ubuntu with openbox  - that will save some.. but Openoffice will be a large hog of power/memory
<Dario_Andres> kuaera: thanks, and yes, I meant that (sorry about my english)
<kuaera> Dario_Andres: It's alright :)
<Dario_Andres> see you :)
<MetaMorfoziS> Hi all, does anybody knows that where does acpi logs?
<MetaMorfoziS> under intrepid
<sandGorgon> Dr_Willis: im going to try getting ubuntu minimal with kde 4.2. maybe i'll just go with abiword rather than OO
<Dr_willis> i woldent want to run kde 4.2 on a PentII system at all..  Fluxbox+abiword - would be doable. :)
<Dr_willis> Ram will be a VERY big issue also.
<Dr_willis> perhaps a bigger limit  = then cpu power
<sandGorgon> today morning I was reading about KDE_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS to speed up KDE. let me see how far i can push it
<vbgunz> in 8.10, I had a GeForce 5600 (256MB, AGP 4x) and twinview felt great. In Jaunty, using a 7900GTX,7950GX2 (2x512MB, PCI-E 16x) it feels choppy. prior I had a single core 2.6GHz. Now I have a Quad 2.6GHz processor. why does compositing feel worse in a sense now on twinview?
<sandGorgon> vbgunz: i would say the new Xorg drivers are not stable.
<vbgunz> but could they really cause such a huge and dramatic hit on performance?
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<jussi01> does anyone know where I can get the "modern no 20" font for kubuntu?
<jussi01> also, anyone know how to put custom colours into open offices colour menus?
<whitenexx_> hi
<esdaniel> sandGordon - interesting tip re: ARGB_VISUALS, where do you add that? in xorg.conf?
<esdaniel> got a link to tip?
<an1L> need help abt visual problem...
<ActionParsnip1> !ask | an1L
<ubottu> an1L: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<esdaniel> +1 ubottu
<chaz> hello ..ppl
<an1L> I recently installed kubuntu and without installing the display driver enabled the advanced settings...after that im not getting any display when i login
<an1L> tried to login ussing failsafe mode...but that didnt work either
<chaz> what graphic card dou you have?
<an1L> geforce 7050 onboard
<chaz21> good mobo then :)
<esdaniel> linkage re: KDE_SKIP_ARGB - http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2009/01/todays-tip-kdeskipargbvisuals.html
<chaz21> uhmm... maybe something messed up in there.. :)
<chaz21> dunno.. tried to reinstall?
<user_> help pls..
<user_> i` try to install Ubuntu 8.04
<user_> we the grafic screen open ... it`s full of lines.... many lines..
<user_> don`t see nothing
<user_> can anyone help me
<user_> ?
<user_> helloooooo
<esdaniel> an1l, did you try the dpkg reconfigure trick from command line yet?
<ActionParsnip1> !ask | user_
<ubottu> user_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<an1L> on it...
<user_> ok
<user_> i try to install Ubuntu 8.04 and wen the grafic screen open ... it`s full of lines.... many lines..  help me pls
<an1L> i set the KDE_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS env variable to 1...
<esdaniel> >user_ try getting a command prompt i.e. TTY1, use ALT-F1 to select, then: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ActionParsnip1> user_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<an1L> but still ther's no improverment
<ActionParsnip1> user_: run that command in recovery mode root console
<user_> 10x
<user_> after i install 8.04?
<ActionParsnip1> user_: sure, just makes sure its all defaulted
<ActionParsnip1> user_: you may want to run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip1> user_: if those are no good...
<ActionParsnip1> !bootoptions | user_
<ubottu> user_: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<an1L> hi that didnt help...
<an1L> what to do??
<an1L> hello
<ct529> I have a problem. If I put some icons on the desktop, when I log out and then back in, the icons are moved to the top right corner of the desktop, even if I lock the widgets.
<ct529> furthermore, if I add icons to the panel, when I log back in, they are not in the panel anymore
<ct529> any clue?
<an1L> hello ppl...
<esdaniel> hi an1L, can you remind us what you've done thus far - did you try and reconfigure xorg in recovery mode?
<ActionParsnip1> ct529: make sure you are the owner of all of ~ and make sure you have full access
<ct529> ActionParsnip1: yes I have checked .... what do you mean by full access?
<ActionParsnip1> ct529: you could delete the plasmarc file and log off / on to get a fresh one
<ct529> ActionParsnip1: rwx?
<an1L> no...im quite new to linux
<an1L> dont know those adv cmds
<ActionParsnip1> ct529: yeah, sudo chmod -R 755 ~/; sudo chown -R <your username> ~/
<thedark> could someone please help me, the window manager in the latest version is driving me insane
<ct529> ActionParsnip1: yes, already done
<esdaniel> ok, we've all been there ;-)  At the boot prompt there is choice to boot in recovery mode, lets start there, let us know when you've selected to do that and you have a login prompt
<thedark> the panel doesn't remember anything I add to it
<thedark> so I add the system monitor to it, but it is gone the next time I login
<ct529> ActionParsnip1: where are the icons that you put on the desktop stored? and where are the ones that you put on the panel?
<ct529> ActionParsnip1: I thought that .locale was the place (because of freedesktop) but it does look like
<thedark> also, I had scim working, inputting korean... now, whenever I run scim, it crashs the panel (can't click anything, nothing happens etc.)
<an1L> ok done...now im in the recovery menu
<thedark> I am losing my mind, this is like the third time in a week I am having serious issues with kdm
<thedark> is 8.10 supposed to be stable?
<ActionParsnip1> ct529: the widgets I believe are in ~/.kde/share/config/apps or something like that in a file name plasmarc
<an1L> esdaniel: and i selected the xfix option and its back on the recovery menu
<ActionParsnip1> thedark: runs ok here
<thedark> god I must have the worst luck
<thedark> it looks really nice but I AM LOSING MY MIND
<thedark> I already had to wipe my drive and start again after my first upgrade attempt
<ct529> ActionParsnip1: what happens when you delete the plasmarc?
<thedark> then KDE got messed up, had to wipe my KDE file (okay, I got to keep my files and all that)
<thedark> now, these scim/panel problems
<thedark> when it was working fine yesterday
<thedark> and I made no system alterations since then!
<ActionParsnip1> ct529: you need to killall plasma first, then delete it, then relaunch
<ActionParsnip1> ct529: plasma will see a blank config and make a new one
<ct529> ActionParsnip1: how do you restart plasma?
<RimFrost> hello  im running KDE 4.1.4 and i saw on kubuntu.org that 4.2 was released how do i upgrade?
<ActionParsnip1> ct529: renaming will be a better option
<esdaniel> an1l> re: xfix - are you following the prompts ?
<ActionParsnip1> ct529: like any other app, plasma &
<thedark> god, if I could just get scim working
<ActionParsnip1> !info scim
<ubottu> scim (source: scim): smart common input method platform. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.7-3ubuntu10 (intrepid), package size 705 kB, installed size 1956 kB
 * ct529 rebooting X
<ct529> back
<ct529> thedark: what is the problem?
<esdaniel> RimFrost: http://tinyurl.com/alr7zy
<RimFrost> ok thanks
<ct529> ActionParsnip1: did not create the plasmarc
<dhendu9411> does anyone in here use the dolphin file manager?
<thedark> maybe this is part of the problem:
<thedark> LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<thedark> LANGUAGE=ko
<thedark> somehow LANGUAGE=ko
<thedark> how do I change it to English?
<EagleScreen> I have a dude. I am going to do a change in package qtparted, it uses dpatch patches in debian/patches, so I fisrtly will make a dpatch patch with my changes, and later a debdiff with the difference between old and new package, my question is if the changes in the changelog file must go in the dpatch patch, or only in the debdiff patch
<thedark> as far as scim goes:
<thedark> Loading x11 FrontEnd module ...
<thedark> SCIM has exited abnormally.
<thedark> that is the error I get
<thedark> nobody uses scim?
<ActionParsnip1> thedark: can you run it with some debug options. try running it from terminal so you can harvest the output
<thedark> nobody here from Asia>
<thedark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/116470/
<thedark> that is the output I get
<thedark> also, how do I change the LANGUAGE=ko
<thedark> to English?
<ct529> ActionParsnip1: ok it works .... I removed both .locacl and plasmarc ....
<ct529> ActionParsnip1: I find difficult to organise the desktop without the possibility to arrange icons on a grid .... :)
<ct529> thedark: which packages did you install?
<ActionParsnip1> ct529: you may find that if you set the things up now and lock them it will be ok
<ct529> ActionParsnip1: yes it works ....
<ActionParsnip1> yey
<thedark> scim-hangul
<ActionParsnip1> if config files get damaged, stuff goes wonky
<ct529> ActionParsnip1: thanks a lot!
<thedark> scim-gtk2-immodule
<ct529> thedark: what do you need to edit?
<ct529> thedark: what applications do you need?
<thedark> everything, but primarily mnemosyne
<thedark> I had it working with everything yesterday
<thedark> now it won't start
<ct529> ActionParsnip1: the other probelm about the desktop is that I do not find a way to create a new empty icon ....
<ct529> thedark: what version?
<thedark> of what?
<thedark> I got everything from the resositories
<thedark> I am using Kubuntu 8.10
<ct529> thedark: of Kubuntu
<thedark> yeah Intrepid
<ct529> thedark: do you need hangul? not pinyin?
<thedark> yeah
<thedark> I am learning Korean
<thedark> not Chinese
<ActionParsnip1> ct529: how do you mean empty icon?
<ct529> ActionParsnip1: empty icon on the desktop
<ct529> ActionParsnip1: not connected to anything
<ct529> thedark: do you have the bridge packages and the skim packages?
<thedark> yes, skim comes with Kubuntu doesn't it?
<khalidmian> cant seem to connect to msn via koponsete any help/sugestions/recommendati
<ActionParsnip1> ct529: what would be the point?
<thedark> brb
<ct529> thedark: could you please pastebin dpkg -l *skim* and dpkg -l *scim*
<ActionParsnip1> ct529: it wouldnt make any sense to have one
<thedark> okay, doing that
<ct529> ActionParsnip1: to connect it to a manually installed application
<ActionParsnip1> ct529: make it when the app is made
<ActionParsnip1> ct529: or installed
<ActionParsnip1> ct529: if you want a link on your desktop you can create a symlink which will make life easier
<thedark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/116474/
<ct529> ActionParsnip1: a simlink? on the kde4 desktop? how?
<khalidmian> cant seem to connect to msn via kopote any help/sugestions/recommendations
<ct529> ActionParsnip1: you cannot make when the application is installed
<ct529> thedark: the scim-tables for korean are missing
<ActionParsnip1> ct529: you can create a widget to an application or folder but it must e installed / present
<BluesKaj> howdy
<ct529> ActionParsnip1: how?
<esdaniel> khalidmian: it seems Kopete is broken, not yet found fix for this, best to install/use Pidgin if you're desperate to use M$N IM right now
<ct529> ActionParsnip1: how do you create a widget to an application?
<khalidmian> esdaniel: thanks for info i thought i was configuring it wrong or something
<ActionParsnip1> ct529: right click desktop and run from there, i dont use thm but i know you can make them. I did it ages agao
<ActionParsnip1> i gotta split kid
<ActionParsnip1> s
<ActionParsnip1> peace out
<dreisinger> I originally installed the broken kdev4 packages, I removed and purged and updated my systems packages, and then reinstalled, it got the files it needed for plugins, but it still doesn't load them. It works fine on my laptop which never had the broken version. Any ideas?
<thedark> how do I change my LANGUAGE= setting to English
<thedark> it is set to KO
<thedark> I am installing the tables
<esdaniel> thedark: system settings / regional settings (tried there yet?)
<thedark> and scim still doesn't start
<thedark> yes
<thedark> it is set to US English
<thedark> and Korean is listed as one of the installed languages
<ct529> thedark: wait ....
<ct529> thedark: start skim, not scim
<ct529> thedark: go in kicker under utilities
<ct529> thedark: start skim
<thedark> adept says skim is installed
<thedark> but Skim will not start
<ct529> thedark: are you sure there is no small icon in the system tray?
<thedark> there is an icon
<thedark> a question mark
<thedark> I click it, nothing happens
<ct529> thedark: you have to click the third button .... that is the right button
<scarabeus> heya, do you patch up kopete to add some functionality? due to bug https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=258428 , cause i am not sure if it is our issue or not
<thedark> wuh?
<thedark> there are no 3 buttons
<ct529> thedark: go on the icon in the system tray and click the right button of the mouse
<ct529> thedark: the right button of the mouse
<mossgix> sry for the noobity
<mossgix> i need to resize my partition
<mossgix> that i'm using atm
 * ct529 need to reboot X
<mossgix> i've installed gparted
<mossgix> but i guess that for resizing i should execute it without using the HD
<mossgix> how could i do this?
<thedark> okay I got it
<saimir> hello @all
<mossgix> [16:16:00] <mossgix> but i guess that for resizing i should execute it without using the HD
<mossgix> [16:16:10] <mossgix> how could i do this?
<genii> mossgix: The usual way is to boot a livecd and make changes from there
<saimir> i am new in Ubuntu and need some help
<thedark> 한국거
<thedark> I got it
<thedark> it works
<mossgix> tnx
<thedark> thanks!
<thedark> hopefully it keeps working...
<genii> saimir: Best to just say the specific problem you need help with and see if someone answers
<thedark> 간삼니다
<saimir> i use a amd64 and i have a problem if i install the new update from grub
<ct529> thedark: good!
<ct529> thedark: unfortunately my skim / scim does not work with konversation .... what are you using?
<thedark> I was typing in Hangul with Skim in Konversation
<thedark> works for me
<ct529> thedark: it does not work for me
<thedark> hmm... wish I could help you in return...
<thedark> do you mean you can't read or you just can't input?
<TeLLuS> saimir: problem is not booting?
<saimir> TeLLuS: yes the new one is not booting
<saimir> but i select the old one an is no problem
<saimir> i don't understand it
<saimir> does it have a bug for AMD64 or is this normal
<TeLLuS> saimir: Did you run grub-install (hd0) after?
<saimir> yes but when i reboot it i couldn't run it
<saimir> ok this not a big problem untill i have the old one
<Guest42524> 453994078
<ct529> thedark: no, it does not work ....
<ct529> thedark: 他工作！！
<Tm_T> ct529: päivää vain sinnekin
<cumulus007> I installed kcron, but there is no exectubale of it
<JontheEchidna> cumulus007: it's a systemsettings module
<cumulus007> ah
<cumulus007> thanks
<hyakuhei> hi all, I've just stripped out my ubuntu install, (it was a mash up of various bits of kde,gnome etc) I'm faced with installing either kubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-kde4-desktop - I'm running an up to date 8.10 install with kubuntu-experimental ppa in my sources - which meta package should I install to get the KDE4 shinyness ?
<JontheEchidna> habtool: kubuntu-desktop
<JontheEchidna> oops
<JontheEchidna> hyakuhei: kubuntu-desktop
<hyakuhei> Thanks JontheEchidna
<cumulus007> JontheEchidna: I can't find it in System Settings
<JontheEchidna> cumulus007: you might need to do a kbuildsycoca4 from the console or log out/back in before it'll appear
<cumulus007> JontheEchidna: still can't find it
<ct529> Tm_T: are you finnish?
<Tm_T> ct529: why asking?
<ct529> päivää vain sinnekin
<vge> !fin prkl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fin prkl
<JontheEchidna> cumulus007: maybe try kcmshell4 kcron
<Tm_T> vge: no cursing in any language, thanks
<vge> yeye
<cumulus007> JontheEchidna: kcron not found
<cumulus007> found it!
<cumulus007> Task planner
<resno> hello guys. i am looking for help with a few terminal commands.
<cumulus007> resno: what do you want to do?
<Lem_> hello
<resno> i want to use gunzip to zip some files.
<resno> gunzip  [ -acfhlLnNrtvV ]  [-S suffix]  [ name ...  ]
<resno> which one do i use?
<resno> i want to keep its name, and just gunzip it
<resno> Lem_: hello
<Lem_> resno: Hi
<Lem_> I follow the recommendation at the bottom of the KDE 4.2 release piece of news... :D'
<Lem_> It says: "If you come across any issue which may be packaging related, it is recommended that you join the Kubuntu IRC channel (#kubuntu on irc.freenode.net) and query those in the channel for assistance."
<Lem_> and you know what?
<ct529> !widget
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widget
<Lem_> I have got packaging issue... :D
<ct529> !plasmoid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasmoid
<Amx_nate> hello\
<Lem_> ct529: something already in a bot on that topic?
<gorgonizer> Lem_: what packaging error are you getting?
<Lem_> Amx_nate: hello
<resno> can anyone help with running gunzip through terminal? i know its "﻿gunzip  [ -acfhlLnNrtvV ]  [-S suffix]  [ name ...  ] "
<resno> how do you compress a directory?
<Amx_nate> whenever i login it seems to restart x or something, i have tried to change the ownership of my home folder, and i tried to add another user, i even figured it couldn't hurt to reload kubuntu8.04, still broken and i have a buncha work to do to put my system back to the way it was.*sigh*
<Lem_> gorgonizer: the following packages have unmet dependecies: kdebase-workspace-bin: depends kdebase-workspace-data(=4:4.4.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa7) but is not going to be installed
<Lem_> gorgonizer: thanks for your interest
<Amx_nate> it happened after i tried to install vmware.....
<cumulus007> JontheEchidna: my cron works, but it opens a Konsole window
<cumulus007> I don't want that
<cumulus007> I want it to run on the background
<gorgonizer> Lem_: are you using command line?  if so, do sudo apt-get -f install  to see if kdebase-workspace-data is installed..
<Lem_> resno: man gunzip
<Lem_> that's how I do it
<Lem_> and gunzip is easy to use
<ct529> Lem_: sorry?
<Lem_> ct529: nothing.. :)
<Hexagown> Hello, i have an verry irretating issue... Im pritty new with Linux, and I'v got evrything to work (I think), exept the sound.
<Hexagown> Iv got perfekt sound when I use the media player, Amarok, but if i want to see an vid on internet there is no sound..
<Hexagown> someone know whats wrong?
<cumulus007> Hexagown: are you using PulseAudio or something?
<Lem_> gorgonizer: shall I run sudo apt-get -f install kdebase-workspace-data? or just sudo apt-get -f install?
<Hexagown> Well, iv installed nothing like that, i have kmix, amarok and use firefox as browser,
<Lem_> gorgonizer: I will try both ptherwise... :D
<gorgonizer> Lem_: just  sudo apt-get -f install   initially, if that doesn't install the package, do   sudo apt-get install kdebase-workspace-data
<Lem_> gorgonizer: thanks. I need a bit of time before I get back to you
<Lem_> something came up in real life... :D
<gorgonizer> Lem_: no problem.. :)
<resno> Lem_: what should I do to get it gunzip a directory?
<ruben> ehy
<ali__> which is the best linux , having excellent looks with themes
<ali__> I think its Mandrake Linux........
<Hexagown> Someone have an solution for my issue?
<BluesKaj> Hexagown, no sound on firefox ? ..install flashplugin-nonfree
<Hexagown> Okay, what is the command for that?
<BluesKaj> Hexagown , it depends on your repositories
<BluesKaj> !repsitory
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repsitory
<BluesKaj> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Hexagown> Hmm okay..
<Amx_nate> did i mess something up when i installed vmware
<BluesKaj> the repos are where your packages are located , Hexagown ...open adept and and enable all third party software in the sources option
<Hexagown> Okay...
<Hexagown> Im at "Third-Party Software" now, how do i enable them?
<Hexagown> ah think I found out.
<BluesKaj> Hexagown make sure there's a checkmark inall boxes except the cdrom one
<Hexagown> Okay, just and question, why not the cdrom? (want to learn evryting :D)
<Amx_nate> there is no repository in your cdrom
<Hexagown> Well, what shall I do now, when Iv enabled all of those?
<Hexagown> Ah okay.
<BluesKaj> because the  cdrom doesn't have third party packages you
<BluesKaj> you see :)
<Hexagown> No sound yet, and there is no new packages...
<BluesKaj> ok Hexagown , now do: sudo apt-get update , in the konsole , then sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Lem_> resno: tar -cf archive.tar directory/*
<Lem_> resno: gzip archive.tar
<Lem_> resno: end of story
<Lem_> :)
<BluesKaj> Hexagown, also; sudo apt-get install ffmpeg libxine1-ffmpeg libk3b2-mp3
<BluesKaj> just to cover all the bases , so to speak
<gorgonizer> Hexagown: you could try installing kubuntu-restricted-extras  too
<maco>  /join #ubuntu-kernel
<maco> that worked well -_-
<Hexagown> Hmm okay, now I get a really wierd error message, when i do sudo apt-get update... It says: "E: Unable to lock the administration dierctory (var/lib/dpkg/), is another prosess using it?"
<gorgonizer> Hexagown: is Adept still open?
<Hexagown> Argh, yes, hehe forgot
<maco> thats a very common error :P
<Hexagown> :D Okay
<Hexagown> Okay, apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree Is done now...
<BluesKaj> Hexagown , did you see my suggestion above ?
<Hexagown> Can't use sudo apt-get install ffmpeg libxine1-ffmpeg libk3b2-mp3, but konsle suggest anotherone,  libk3b3-extracodcs, skall I install that?
<Hexagown> ye, saw it
<Hexagown> shall I install that*
<BluesKaj> yes
<Hexagown> Okay
<BluesKaj> sry , my texts are not up to date
<lolerskater> hi guys.
<Hexagown> Done, okay, is there annything els I need?
<Hexagown> Its np :)
<BluesKaj> Hexagown it's , libk3b3-extracodecs
<Hexagown> yeap, got it
<BluesKaj> good
<BluesKaj> lolerskater , hi
<lolerskater> My system-harddisk is broken.. and without it, i don't really know how to access my luks-encrypted hard-disks
<lolerskater> which were my /home.. and i'd really really like to save the data on them.
<Hexagown> Still no sound, but I'll try to reboot and see if that helps.
<lolerskater> so.. could anyone tell me how to recover the data? i'm on knoppix-live-disc atm
<Hexagown> Yes, sound is working now! That you verry mutch for the help!
<BluesKaj> cool, Hexagown
<Hexagown> Well, actually I have 1 more problem, but I don't know if it that easy to slove it, but annyways, I get the message: "Problem with audio playback" when I try to call with skype, annyone knows whare the problem is? Iv read alot at the internet, but i just can't find a good answer...
<Hexagown> Btw, I have skype for linux 8.04, So dont know if it will work annyway.
<BluesKaj> Hexagown , sry i'm not a skype user
<zerothis1> when I add a new user to my system, the new user boots to a blank tan background and nothing else.
<esdaniel> sorry. missed that - what's the skype q hex?
<lolerskater> what's the package name for glibc 2.4?
<Hexagown> Oh okay Blues, well its no problem, ill try to fix it on my own then.
<esdaniel> hex, what's the prob w/skype?
<Hexagown> Well, actually I have 1 more problem, but I don't know if it that easy to slove it, but annyways, I get the message: "Problem with audio playback" when I try to call with skype, annyone knows whare the problem is? Iv read alot at the internet, but i just can't find a good answer...
<Hexagown> there it is.
<Hexagown> Btw, I have skype for linux 8.04, So dont know if it will work annyway.
<esdaniel> i got it running fine on 8.10/4.2 amd64 - no pulseaudio though
<esdaniel> are you on 32 or 64?
<Hexagown> Okay, well I have 32bit
<Hexagown> and Kubuntu 8.10
<Hexagown> And Btw, what is pulseAudio, im pritty new with Linux...
<zerothis1> pulseAudio is a thorn in the side
<Hexagown> :D
<BluesKaj> forget pulse audio
<zerothis1> its supposed to be an all-in-one sound system to replace OSS and ALSA, from what I gather, but also run them. a neat feature is multiple apps using OSS and myltiple apps using ALSA all at once. Problem is, it doesn't always work and you need to use ALSA to get your sound back
<Hexagown> Hmm okay, thats wierd... Well, do someone have a solution for what to do with my skype issue?
<zerothis1> did you try going to System>Prefferences>Sound and switching everything to ALSA or to your sound devices directly. then testing each?
<unixdawg> ok myplayer needs to be fixed for jaunt
<Pici> unixdawg: #ubuntu+1 is the channel for Jaunty discussion fyi
<BluesKaj> how much more jaunty can this chat be ? :0
<chuckh1958> I just installed kubuntu 8.10 on a dell d630 dual boot laptop. I'm having trouble getting the wirless to work. It's the intel 3945abg adatper. I can list ssid's with the networking app on the tray or with "iwlist scan" but when I try to connect it does nothing.
<chuckh1958> ^wireless^
<esdaniel> sorry hex, was on the phone, 2 secs
<esdaniel> k, skype is in the medibuntu repos, so you need to add that to your sources in adept package manager, will get that info now, do you know how to add sources?
<Hexagown> Hmm, zerothis1: Im not sure Im doing this right, but Iv done like this: System propetes>Sound and there I choose Communication, and there Iv got 2 "cards" (but only have sound though my mothercard) and THey says: VIA 8237 with ALC655(VIA 8237) and the other says, HDA ATI HDMI, ATI (HDMI Audio Output)
<Hexagown> Okay, np
<Hexagown> Am I at the right place?
<esdaniel> hex: see here to add medibuntu: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/01/29/medibuntu-the-only-3rd-party-repo-i-use/
<esdaniel> then it's a case of: sudo apt-get install skype
<Hexagown> Well, I'v allready got Linux.
<Hexagown> Wopps, ment Skype :D
<BluesKaj> Choosing the default sound card : 'asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard"
<esdaniel> thanks Blues :-)
<BluesKaj> Hexagown , sometimes the BIOS has to be edited in the peripherals section to disable one card so the other has default priority , it isn't always necessary to do this in Linux , but in some cases it is.
<Hexagown> Iv tried to use asoundconf set-default-card and both the options now, and still skype aint working.
<BluesKaj> have you updated skype to your OS version ?
<zerothis1> Hexagown: I don't have any elegent solutions. myself, I just mix and match all the sound entries that test successfully until it works best
<Hexagown> and Iv allso tried sudo apt-get install skype, and the answer is that Iv got the latest version allready.
<Hexagown> Well, evryting iv tried so far, have worked... Nothing.
<BluesKaj> Hexagown,do  the command I gave earlier without the first quote , try this  : asoundconf set-default-card "VIA 8237"
<Hexagown> Okay.
<Hexagown> Nope, same issue.
<Hexagown> or you ment like this? asoundconf set-default-card VIA 8237"?
<Hexagown> becous now console just shoing >
<Hexagown> showing*
<BluesKaj> no, both quotation marks around the card name are required
<Hexagown> ok, then nope, it dident work.
<BluesKaj> sound is still ok in amarok and youtube etc ?
<Hexagown> Yeap, its perfekt there now
<Hexagown> Well, if nothing els will work, I can try to find another "Skype-Looking" programm.
<Hexagown> Iv heard of one, ekiga, annyone haveing expirence of that?
 * Tm_T uses mumble, great for conferences too
<Hexagown> Hm okay, I'll try that one out then
<Hexagown> Ehum, iv never mannige to open a .tar.bzz2 file, can someone explain, as I said before, new with Linux..
<Hexagown> Well, open is easy, but install is harder :P
<BluesKaj> Hexagown  Extracting tar.bz2 files to a folder:  tar -jxvf filename.tar.bz2
<Hexagown> Okay, thnx
<chuckh1958> Can anyone help with my wireless question?
<BluesKaj> it will then extract the files to a folder , then find the README text file in the folder and follow the install instructions there
<Hexagown> Hmm, get message "open" faild, can't find the file.
<Hexagown> shall i write /home/...?
<Hexagown> ah ye, got it now
<BluesKaj> the folder will be in /home/yourname ..you have to have permission to execute the file , I usually just right click and open properties and check the exe box
<Hexagown> What shall I do now? Iv extract it, whare is it saved?
<Hexagown> Hmm, is it sudo apt-get install murmur?
<BluesKaj> it's saved in /home/yourname
<Hexagown> Ah ye, got it running now, thnx :)
<BluesKaj> murmur or mumble ?
<Hexagown> murmur.
<compilerwriter> BluesKaj I am having an inexplicable problem with HAL.
<compilerwriter> BluesKaj I just noticed the other day a cdrom put into one of my drives didn't do the usual automount and then put an icon on the desktop.
<Hexagown> BluesKaj: Wopps, ment Murble.
<compilerwriter> hald is up to date and when I did the init.d thing it told me it was already running.
<kaddi> test
<compilerwriter> BluesKaj the media players can seem to detect the and play the cds somehow but I am at a loss as to what is causing the trouble with hald?
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter , I've noticed the same thing , I use dolphin to bring up the drive
<compilerwriter> Are you using KDE 4.2 BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> however, compilerwriter , I'm checking with a pictures cd and it shows up in the devices recently plugged in dialog
<BluesKaj> yes . 4.2
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter , do you see the icon with a screen and usb logo ? Prolly beside your clock
<compilerwriter> BluesKaj is there a way to get conversation to create an alias for me to make a shortcut to substitute a nickname for a certain easty to type string.
<compilerwriter> Yes I do see that BluesKaj
<compilerwriter> I shows my usb pendrive nicely.
<DeadTreeHugger> hi... I'm on Intrepid and using KDE 4.2 from the kubuntu-experimental PPA...
<Hexagown> [18.41] Opening chosen ALSA Input failed: can't find the unit           Mumble says like that... :S
<BluesKaj> try a cd, compilerwriter
<KandyDE> HI
<DeadTreeHugger> can I assume that right now, there's no way that I can install the KOffice 2 betas from PPA w/o running into dependency conflicts?
<Hexagown> I use KDE 4.2
<KandyDE> me 2
<compilerwriter> I have just opened and closed both cdrom drives.
<Hexagown> Well guys, Im off for the day, Thanks to evryone that have helped me today, and hope to see you tomorrow, bye bye
<KandyDE> bye
<BluesKaj> bye Hexagown
<compilerwriter> they are not showing up in the icon thing.  I wonder if my fstab that automounts my cdrom drives with filesystem auto is causing an issue with the workings of the widget BluesKaj?
<racle> hey
<racle> got problem
<racle> cant set 1680x1050 resolution
<racle> got ati's display drivers
<KandyDE> does anybody here know about syncing mobiles with contact?
<KandyDE> @racle does your ati driver work?
<racle> yeah i think so
<KandyDE> mmm..
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter , you may have a conflict due to 2 cdrom drives...maybe one should be made the default
<racle> at least i cacn get 1400x1050 resolution
<racle> but that too small, i want bigger :P
<KandyDE> ..seems that it does'nt recognize your monitor correctly
<compilerwriter> How would one do that BluesKaj?
<racle> yeah maybe :/
<racle> got this problem with windows too
<racle> but there was easy solution :P
<KandyDE> :D tellme...
<racle> uncheck "dont show unsupported screen modes" or something like that :P
<racle> but @ kubuntu that harder
<KandyDE> oh you mean THIS solution ;)
<racle> tryed couple days to fix this
<racle> but after what vista done, i never go back to that
<BluesKaj> BBIAB
<KandyDE> well I don't know on what level you're operating...
<KandyDE> are U a User or programmer...
<compilerwriter> What seems so odd BluesKaj is that I didn't have this problem in earlier versions.
<racle> my vista error :
<racle> "You cannot log on because the logon method you are using is not allowed on
<racle> this computer. Please see you network administrator for more details."
<racle> so i could not log to that and there is no other accounts :/
<KandyDE> uups
<racle> that main reason i try get kubuntu work :)
<KandyDE> oki so what i can tell you ist try xorg.conf
<gorgonizer> racle: what is the default resolution of your wide screen monitor (which I assume it is)?
<KandyDE> ..it's outdated but still works.
<racle> i have tryed confing that
<racle> but cant se any modes or modeling that work with ati drivers :/
<racle> and also tryed radeonhd open source drivers, with bad results
<reagleBRKLN> when i wake up from a kpowersave s2r, my alsa settings aren't what they were. as root i've done `alsactl store` but no joy
<KandyDE> maybe you tried HorizSync and VertRefresh?
<racle> yeah, tryed those too
<KandyDE> puh ..becomes more difficult..
<racle> but cant set my resolution to 1680x1050, so i could try with that too :/
<racle> yeah...
<racle> ive been thinking why this doesn't work
<racle> even aticonfig --resolution=0,1680x1050
<racle> doesn't work
<KandyDE> maybe you look in the definitions which range your monitor has and type these in.
<racle> how?
<racle> some guidebook of my monitor? :P
<KandyDE>  HorizSync       24.0 - 80.0
<KandyDE>     VertRefresh     50.0 - 75.0
<KandyDE> try google :)
<KandyDE> these are the wrong numbers but type in these of your monitor an it should work
<KandyDE> I think that your problem is that your driver does not correctly resolve the PnP of your Monitor
<KandyDE> Well I hope that was useful for you.
<KandyDE> I have to leave now.
<KandyDE> bye
<racle> Max Sync Rate (V x H)  	 76 Hz x 83 kHz
<Rioting_pacifist> how come i cant install python-scipy
<binMonkey> hi, guys.  i tried to add a dirctory to PATH but everytime i shut down and start again the new directory is gone.  how do i add it permanently?
<pablo__> hello everyone
<pablo__> I was trying to fix chopy video in flash player yesterday, and i asked for help here
<pablo__> unfortunately, the result is a complete corruption of my graphics set up.  so i'm stuck with a very slowly refreshing screen with no acceleration
<pablo__> what should I do?
<pablo__> i have an nvidia 8200
<LuXor> guys i am new so i have a question, how to change window decorations?
<BluesKaj> pablo__ , install the right driver for your card with adept
<pablo__> BluesKaj: how do I know which is the right one?
<pablo__> using the default 177 or 173 drivers in the hardware manager thing doesn't work
<LuXor> someone will help?
<pablo__> :(
<pablo__> LuXor: using kde?
<LuXor> pablo__: yes
<pablo__> LuXor: click on the k menu
<pablo__> click on system settings
<BluesKaj> pablo__ are you sure the 177 is the right one for the 8200?
<pablo__> click on appearence
<BluesKaj> I use the 177 on a 7600
<pablo__> BluesKaj: it's the one kubuntu reccomends.  i tried 173, and it didn't work.  previously, i was using the driver i downloaded straight from the nvidia page, but that doesn't work anymore, so i'm guessing some strange modification of some config files occured
<LuXor> pablo__: ok, i've found one, thank you
<pablo__> LuXor: np
<BluesKaj> pablo__ , you have to uninstall the nvidia driver that you downloaded from their site
<pablo__> BluesKaj: the one's ubuntu reccomended didn't work before i had installed the one from the site
<quassel208> Does it make any different if you compile KDE from source?
<pablo__> that said, how would i go about uninstalling something installed by a .run file?
<pablo__> quassel208:  I wouldn't bother.  much bigger headache than it's worth
<quassel208> ah okay I though it would be faster maby
<pablo__> quassel208: not noticably
<quassel208> okay i bet you would need to build everthing from source then
<pablo__> BluesKaj:  how familiar are you with this type of problem?  unfortunately, the last guy i asked help from ended up making things worse :(
<pablo__> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BluesKaj> get rid of it pablo,uninstall everything to do with nvidia
<BluesKaj> then start from scratch , the 8200 isn'rt listed in the 177 supported drivers \
<BluesKaj> have to find the right driver
<compilerwriter> pablo__ BluesKaj would tell you if he was not qualified to help you.  I will vouch that BluesKaj is certain his suggestion will be helpful to your cause and will do no harm if it does not help.
<BluesKaj> pablo , your nvidia driver is the glx-180 ..your card is listed there
<pablo__> compilerwriter: that's great.  I'm not saying I don't trust him.  I've just been down this path before.  of using the default reccomended driver without the custom installed one.  that said, how do i remove the driver i installed from the nvidia .run file
<pablo__> BluesKaj: k, just a sec
<compilerwriter> pablo__ BluesKaj wil be able to tell you best there.  My knowledge is more of the arcane administration of multiple users and fixing the things they break stuff.
<compilerwriter> usually their own blasted accounts.
<pablo__> BluesKaj:  k, i'm downloading the 180 package
<pablo__> hope it works
<compilerwriter> The user that deletes his .bash file for example.
<pablo__> compilerwriter: lolo
<BluesKaj> are you using a package manager pablo ?
<pablo__> BluesKaj: i'm using apt-get
<BluesKaj> ok good , did you uninstall the driver from the nvidia site ?
<pablo__> BluesKaj: I don't know how to do that
<pablo__> BluesKaj:  it was installed via a .run file
<KEBA> hello
<compilerwriter> hello KEBA
<KEBA> does anyone have free kde 4.2 screenshots? i need them for a free german linux magazine
<KEBA> hello compilerwriter
<BluesKaj> well, don't install the new driver 'til you uninstall the .run file ... sudo dpkg -r "the nvidia.run " file whjatever it's name is
<compilerwriter> I believe the KDE site has some they will allow you if you ask KEBA.
<compilerwriter> KEBA has your magazine a web site?
<KEBA> compilerwriter: hmm, i dont have time really, but i write an email
<KEBA> www.yalmagazine.org
<BluesKaj> pablo, sudo dpkg -r "the nvidia.run "
<pablo__> BluesKaj: it made no difference.  probably because it made no change to my xconfig.  its still listed as using default.  what should i do?
<vbgunz> anyone know of a font very close to segoe UI for Vista? Thats a very nice font. unfortunately it only looks nice due to ClearType. Anyone know of a nice "slim and tall" font similiar to it?
<pablo__> BluesKaj: are you still around?
<BluesKaj> pablo, did you sudo dpkg -r "the nvidia.run " file ..whatever it's called
<pablo__> no, i'll try it
<BluesKaj> you should have done that first
<pablo__> BluesKaj: dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove /home/pablo/desktop/stuff for my desktop/nvidia-linux-x86-180.22-pkg1.run which isn't installed.
<pablo__> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<BluesKaj> pablo__, look in kmenu / settings /
<BluesKaj> nvidia xSERVER SETTINGS
<pablo__> BluesKaj:what am i looking for in that?
<BluesKaj> to see if it's enabled
<pablo__> it told me to run nvidia-xconfig
<pablo__> so i did
<pablo__> should i restart X?
<BluesKaj> pablo__, or kmenu/system/hardware drivers
<BluesKaj> no don't startx  yet
<pablo__> BluesKaj: ok, now what?
<BluesKaj> is there an active driver listed ?
<BluesKaj> pablo__, is there an active driver listed in kmenu/system/hardware drivers ?
<pablo__> BluesKaj: sorry, just a sec
<pablo__> BluesKaj: no, nothing new
<BluesKaj> not new , is there an active driver listed ?
<pablo__> BluesKaj:  no
<BluesKaj> are there any drivers listed?
<pablo__> BluesKaj: yes, 173 and 177
<BluesKaj> ok pablo , delete nvidia-linux-x86-180.22-pkg1.run
<BluesKaj> pablo__, it's the same driver that you are going to install , but we'll use adept to install it so that the proper libs and dependencies are brought into the mix
<BluesKaj> pablo__ sometimes the proprietary drivers provided by the mfg aren't properly "cooked" :)
<jinzougen> I'm having trouble with keyboard layouts in kubuntu. I want to switch between english/korean layouts. I went into the system settings and added the korean layout and I have an icon that shows what the current layout should be but switching to korean doesn't input korean when I type.
<jinzougen> It just defaults to qwerty.
<BluesKaj> !scim
<ubottu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<jinzougen> I thought SCIM was an alternative input method...
<jinzougen> Like, you can type 'ga' to input a korean letter kioek
<jinzougen> I just want th ekorean keyboard... is tha part of scim too?
<BluesKaj> sry jinzougen, that's all i can help you with...suggest you read the tutorial
<jinzougen> k
<BluesKaj> jinzougen , I'm sure there are others here who can help tho
<BluesKaj> 47F here today ...wonder if it's a sighn of an ealy spring
<BluesKaj> oops wrong ch
<BluesKaj> quassel237, enjoying the ckient ?
<BluesKaj> client
<d_ronin> what the name of russian kubuntu-channel? pls
<d_ronin> can't find :)
<BluesKaj> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<d_ronin> !ru
<d_ronin> o
<d_ronin> great
<anilg> hi..  is there any apt repository providing KDE 4.2 packages for ubuntu 8.04 ?
<anilg> I'm not looking for something supported.. just somethign that works
<anilg> I'm surprized google didnt point me to any such repo.. (neon seems to be for 8.10)
<anilg> ping
<xNitrixx> d_ronin: are you here??? I am olso from Russia
<d_ronin> xNitrixx: i'm on #ubuntu-ru :)  chat with you
<d_ronin> xNitrixx: olso = also (-:
<kanniball> hi!
<kanniball> anybody here with problems with kopete and msn/wlm (kde 4.2)?
<martijn81> kanniball: yeah, me
<martijn81> it just won't send a message to another client
<martijn81> but under jaunty it does work again
<kanniball> martijn81: I can't connect :s
<martijn81> i can
<kanniball> i think I will do a downgrade, and wait for kubuntu packages in backports...
<martijn81> kanniball: if you know howto do that.. go your gang
<naxa> hi. i have a problem. I've just installed kubuntu 8.10 on an older amd computer.. installer told me something about that language hu or locale hu (cannot remember) or something with these words went wrong and wasn't installed and that he tries to go on. kubuntu was installed in the end but now i get a segmentation fault when trying to run sudo locale-gen when it reaches the hu_HU.UTF-8 (others says up-todate)
<martijn81> !kde-effects
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde-effects
<naxa> this is bad becouse now it's half english half hungarian... can someone help me
<martijn81> !kdeeffecrts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdeeffecrts
<martijn81> !kdeeffects
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdeeffects
<martijn81> !effects
<ubottu> Desktop Effects are supported on graphics cards that use the default Intel and ATI drivers and the restricted !NVIDIA drivers, except for the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700 - Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
<martijn81> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<joaquinz> hi everybody! i was wondering if someone could help me please with a mozilla and kde 4.2 trouble
<martijn81> just ask
<joaquinz> i can't hear any sound in flash videos like youtube
<joaquinz> is it a known bug?
<BluesKaj> joaquinz , sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<joaquinz> BluesKaj: flashplayer is installed, and work fine, but i've no sound
<hharnisc> any suggestions on getting 64 bit flash?
<BluesKaj> not flashplayer ,  flashplugin-nonfree
<joaquinz> mmm let's try
<BluesKaj> and libk3b3-extracodecs, and ffmpeg and libxine1-ffmpeg
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | joaquinz
<ubottu> joaquinz: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<joaquinz> BluesKaj: ive installed all the packages you said but no result
<joaquinz> i was using flashplayer non free before anyway... now i've installed those other packages that you mentioned but with no result
<BluesKaj> joaquinz, which browser are you using?
<joaquinz> BluesKaj: Mozilla Firefox
<BluesKaj> 32 or 64 bit OS ?
<joaquinz> 32 bit
<joaquinz> but with konqueror i've the same problem, video works, sound doesn't
<BluesKaj> aha , have you configured alsa mixer ?
<BluesKaj> joaquinz , do you have sound otherwise , on amarok for example ?
<joaquinz> BluesKaj: yeah amarok works fine... but i can't use it at the same time i use another soft that play sounds like xine... in that case, amarok works fine but xine doesnt for example
<joaquinz> i think it could be a sound server problem, but i don't know where to look... i used gnome for a long time and i'm trying to change it for kde 4.2 now and it's difficult to me because there's a lot of things i've to learn again
<ActionParsnip> hey guys
<BluesKaj> joaquinz , setup alsamixer in the terminal ...your cardmay need some configuring
<ActionParsnip> how can I stop kde4.2 showing me what desktop an app is on if i mouse over it
<BluesKaj> hi ActionParsnip
<joaquinz> mmm ok
<ActionParsnip> can anyone advise at all?
<solifugus> How can I install C++ compiler and SDL libraries?  That stupid adept thing just lists certain high level applications...
<solifugus> even when i enter search terms
<martijn81> solifugus: just install build-essential
<tsimpson> use Adept manager from under System
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-get install build-essential in terminal
<ActionParsnip> no need for gui
<solifugus> martijn81: thanks.. I'm compiling now..
<ActionParsnip> plus works on systems not running x
<martijn81> solifugus: what are you compiling if i may ask?
<quassel112> test
<Guest75760> hello does anyone know of a program that can record audio from a usb
<Guest75760> in kubutnu 8.10
<this> hello does anyone know of a program that can record audio from a usb
<this> in kubutnu 8.10
<charon-at-styx> can you derscribe your problem??
<this> i need a program other than audacity that will record audio from a usb device so i can make music
<mathojojo> hello
<ActionParsnip> this: lmms
<mathojojo> i have a question
<ActionParsnip> this: apt-cache search record | less
<ActionParsnip> !ask | mathojojo
<ubottu> mathojojo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<SiVA_> when I right click on knetworkmanager it says "NetworkManager is not running"
<mathojojo> do someone knows, if kwin effects can be used with multiscreen display mode
<jussi01> mathojojo: yes. I have dual head and desktop effects
<mathojojo> ok, Jussi01. I had the effects this morning. But now, i have plub a screen. I had to use catalyst control center to find the 2 screens, and set them to display a wide desktop
<mathojojo> plug*
<mathojojo> now, my 2 screens work very well, but i can't activate the effects anymore
<jussi01> mathojojo: Im not sure about with ati, works with nvidia here.
<mathojojo> i get this message : Failed to activate desktop effects using the given configuration options
<mathojojo> Check your X configuration.
<khalidmian> having issue with vls snapshot i have chosen jpg format saving with sequential numbering but vls doesnt save any snapshots any clue why?
<khalidmian> vls=vlc sorry
<mathojojo> ok, nobody with dual head on an ATI card?
<khalidmian> sorry nvidia user here dont like ati
<khalidmian> having issue with vlc snapshot i have chosen jpg format saving with sequential numbering but vlc doesnt save any snapshots any clue why?
<mathojojo> ok, but i'm not sure that th ATO card is faulty
<mathojojo> ATI (sorry)
<mathojojo> can I get a xorg.conf from someone?
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | mathojojo
<ubottu> mathojojo: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<mathojojo> Thx ubottu, but my dual head works fine. The problem is that i can't activate kwin effects since i get my dual head working
<`Alt`> who used qutIM please re:
<mathojojo> may be catalyst control center have made some change in my xorg.conf, and i wanted to get a working worg.conf, to compare
<`Alt`> что больше некто не юзает qutIM?//
<Tm_T> !ru | `Alt`
<ubottu> `Alt`: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Tm_T> `Alt`: also read channel topic
<khalidmian> also how do i run a ps2cd using ps2 emulator
<ActionParsnip> !info ps2cd
<ubottu> Package ps2cd does not exist in intrepid
<this> hello does anyone know of a program that can record audio from a usb
<this> other than audacity
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: theres PCSX2 but you will need to dump the BIOS ROMs from your playstation
<mihaip> ok can someone help me out here ? i have a few lil' bugs with my distro version
<khalidmian> i figured out the vlc problem so incase somebody doesnt know the solution to the snapshots not being saved under ubunut/kubuntu refer them to me
<khalidmian> but i still need to know how to use the playstation emulator
<solifugus> martijn81: I was just compiling my own code, an information management system... faster and more agile than relational databases..
<solifugus> re-installed kubuntu to get to 8.10 and things look a lot different..
<martijn81> solifugus: yeah we now have kde 4.2
<martijn81> but you need to have to enable experimental repo first for this
<martijn81> kde4.2 is much more usable
<martijn81> it is the first really usable version there is of kde
<martijn81> i go to bed now
<martijn81> see you
<solifugus> martijn81: I am clearly in kde 4--but my konversation help-about says i'm in kde 3.5.something
<HappySmileMan> solifugus: Konversation hasn't yet been ported to KDE4, it still uses KDE3.5 libraries
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: you need the app i said but you need to compile it yourself
<solifugus> konqueror says I'm using KDE 4.1.3
<solifugus> I just downloaded this install cd and installed a couple days ago.. it's kde 4.1 -- is a 4.2 install cd coming soon?  Or, at update?
<HappySmileMan> There's an update available, but you have to add repo yourself, instructions are at kubuntu.org somewhere
<HappySmileMan> Don't think there'll be a separate CD for it
<solifugus> HappySmileMan: but it includes bug fixes?
<HappySmileMan> Yes
<solifugus> I'd love to get whatever bug fixes I can..
<HappySmileMan> Adding the repo will get you 4.2, and then you'll get bugfix updates for 4.2 every time 4.2.* is released
<HappySmileMan> bugfixes for 4.1 are available without even having to add repos (but 4.2 has far less bugs anyway)
<LeeJunFan> is kmailservice broken in 4.2 on intrepid?
<e-jat> how to make dolphin as default file manager in firefox ?
<tyronep> hi i just switch to kde and i wanted to know how to install adove flash for konqueror
<tyronep> can anyone help me please?
<kanniball> acording to these bugs, kopete need beta4 version of libmsn
<kanniball> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=176703
<kanniball> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=181709
<kanniball> anybody knows if theres any update planned?
<JontheEchidna> kanniball: I've uploaded beta4 to the intrepid ppa just now. It should be there within an hour or two
<tyronep> can i get help to install flash for konqueror please
<JontheEchidna> tyronep: if you've installed it for firefox it should work in konqueror
<tyronep> JontheEchidna: i just installed and youtube is not working
<kanniball> JontheEchidna: thanks, I'm having problems with kopete and wlm/msn
<JontheEchidna> tyronep: does it say that you don't have flash at youtube?
<tyronep> JontheEchidna: yeah it says get the latest flash player
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I don't know what's wrong then
<tyronep> JontheEchidna: maybe its the java script do you think thats possible?
<JontheEchidna> dunno
<tyronep> can i get help get flash working in konqueror please
<genii> tyronep: You have konqueror-nsplugins installed?
 * phobos_idle is away: Gone away for now
<tyronep> genii, yes i do
<genii> tyronep: Did you tell konq to scan for new plugins ?
<tyronep> genii, no i did not how do i do that?
<genii> tyronep: Settings...Configure Konqueror... Plugins(in left pane).. Scan For New Plugins(in right pane)
<tyronep> genii, thank you very much
<tyronep> genii, how can i find out exactly what version of kde i am using
<genii> tyronep: apt-cache policy kdelibs
<genii> tyronep: In my case I see a line in there like:  Installed: 4:3.5.10-0ubuntu1~hardy1               which means version 3.5.10
<tyronep> genii: thanks does your facebook work fine or is it different?
<genii> tyronep: I'm not on any social networking websites. IRC is enough socializing for me
 * genii sips and contemplates gnomestruck thunder freaks
<zer0o> hi guys du no if theres any support channel for distro "xandros"?
<kavurt> is there any way to see who is from which country in this room?
<Dragnslcr> You can look at their hostname
<kavurt> how?
<Dragnslcr> I know /whois would show it
<kavurt> where should I type it?
<Shadowkllr> anyone know about the interaction between mysql and apparmor in kubuntu?
<ubuntu_Deuk> b
<itsatrick> Okay, so I got Red's Innocence and Instict CD today and tried to play it through Linux.  There's no music: only a Click_me.exe executable and a few more data or binary files.  How do I make the music play?  Help?
<itsatrick> The Click_me.exe is just a full-screen page with links to web pages.
#kubuntu 2009-02-11
<Shadowkllr> how do I edit an apparmor profile?
<cuznt> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<barry_> poop
<dashcloud> hi, is there a known issue with switching resolutions in 8.10? it keeps dropping me to the login screen if I try to change it
<Shadowkllr> woot
<Shadowkllr> i think i fixed my apparmor problems w/ mysql
<kaddi> dashcloud I have the same issue. IMHO X crashes which takes you back to the login scrren
<kaddi> screen
<dashcloud> I'm quite sure 8.04 didn't have that issue
<_Trepan_> I've had that happen when trying to go into PlaneShift in fullscreen mode
<_Trepan_> I wonder if it's a KDE thing.. I had it happening a lot more often in 4.1
 * kaddi is waiting for dashcloud to come back :D
<_Trepan_> now that I've got 4.2 it happens less
<kaddi> I can't tell... I only realised this after moving to 8.10 and kde 4.2
<kaddi> never tried to change the settings with 4.1
<mado> oi guys and gals ... hello there ... i read that kde4.2 was out ... erm ... would it be good if i installed it too? ...
<kaddi> anyone worked through adding different backgrounds on different desktops?
<mado> i'm asking because i saw that it in a place something called like "kubuntu-experimental" ... and well ... i don't want experimental stuff ... i want some stuff that doesn't freeze and such things
<kaddi> i don't really understand how the activities are supposed to work and whether i need to save them separately befor modifying plasmarc
<mits> hi... could anyone tell me what speeds should i expect for a large file copy between disks? i get something like 15-25mb/s
<kaddi> mado: experimental means thet it's experimental. i myself am seeing fewer problems with 4.2 than with 4.1 but i can crash plasma whenever i want to ;)
<kaddi> that
<khalidmian> im facing issues in trying to connect to messenger  plugin via kopete
<kaddi> khalidmian: google says a reinstall might help: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3100809
<mado> kaddi, and what do you think? ... should i try and install kde4.2?
<mado> it can't get worse can it? :)
<kaddi> mado: i'm in no way an experienced user. this is my home machine. i don't do really important stuff on it and i save my documents frequently
<kaddi> so i don't mind if it crashes frequently
<kaddi> :p
<mado> :)
<mado> well ... i don't do important things too ... just the usual office-internet-emails-and such things-stuff
<syockit> mado: well, if you insist, back up your .kde stuff
<syockit> mado: let me remind though: downgrading afterwards is painful
<mado> oh! ... :|
<mado> ok ... *thinking*
<syockit> keep log of what it's trying to install when installing kde4.2 . then you'll know what to remove
<mado> how do i go about backing up all the stuff i've done so far syockit ?
<mado> and what can i back up? ...
<syockit> ummm...... maybe as simple as cp -r ~/.kde ~/.kdebackup ?
<mado> syockit, ... i didn't know because i'm new to linux :)
<syockit> since it's only kde, and not full distro upgrade, I suppose that should be enough
<syockit> it doesn't matter if you're new. If you are adventurous, this might prove a thrilling experience
<syockit> just be sure to take safety precautions
<kaddi> khalidmian: the link worked for me, uninstall, reinstall and recreate your messenger account... your others account shouldn't be touched (they weren't in my case)
<mado> erm ... ok ... and erm ... is there a way to back up my whole system?
<kaddi> backup would be good anyways ;)
<mado> i thought it would be a nice thing if i could just save the actual status of my system and programs and so on ...
<syockit> mado: I'm not so sure. I'veheard of many backup methods, something like using a time machine
<syockit> it's like the apple thing
<syockit> you can copy the whole /home/<user name> folder to somewhere, if it's not that big
<syockit> then in case the os fails, you can reinstall the system, and copy back the home directory
<mado> *thinking*
<kaddi> anyone worked through adding different backgrounds on different desktops?
<kaddi> i don't really understand how the activities are supposed to work and whether i need to save them separately befor modifying plasmarc
<syockit> kaddi: on kde 4.2?
<kaddi> yes
<kaddi> i found some directions online, but i don't really understand them / they aren't working for me
<syockit> actually activities and virtual desktops are made different
<syockit> and you have to enable it by a tweak
<syockit> note: it's easier to start with a fresh plasmarc
<kaddi> ok, so i don't select any preferential plasma theme or anything?
<syockit> kaddi: it also involves editing plasma-appletsrc
<kaddi> should i move plasmarc to a backup and let plasma recreate the default one?
<syockit> kaddi: um, I suppose you can do that after you completed the transition
<kaddi> syockit: i'm willing to try. :)
<syockit> kaddi: plasmarc AND plasma-appletsrc
<syockit> kaddi: copy them somewhere
<kaddi> ok. :)
<syockit> kaddi: have your terminal ready
<syockit> kaddi: we gonna kill your plasma
<syockit> kaddi: at terminal: xquitapp plasma
<syockit> kaddi: *kquitapp
<kaddi> was just going to say ;)
<kaddi> RIP plasma :(
<kaddi> ;)
<kaddi> plasma is dead
<syockit> kaddi: plasma-appletsrc's content can be recovered later if you want. now let's delete both plasmarc and plasma-appletsrc
<syockit> kaddi: then make a new plasmarc, with this content:
<syockit> kaddi: (line 1) [General] (line2) perVirtualDesktopViews=true
<syockit> kaddi: then restart plasma
<kaddi> syockit: done :)
<kaddi> second screen is now completely black and no rightclick is possible
<syockit> kaddi: please tell me the current condition of plasma? what's on desktop 2/3
<syockit> kaddi: ok
<kaddi> (no third desktop present ;) )
<syockit> kaddi: now kquitapp plasma again. we gonna edit plasma-appletsrc this time
<kaddi> syockit: plasma is dead :)
<syockit> kaddi: edit plasma-appletsrc, locate the containment that has plugin=desktop
<syockit> kaddi: there should be 2 of them
<syockit> (in my case, 4)
<kaddi> syockit: found them
<kaddi> syockit: there are more than 2
<syockit> kaddi: 3?
<kaddi> yes
<syockit> kaddi: I don't know why it does that. it did that on mine too.
<kaddi> in containments [1] [14] and [15]
<syockit> kaddi: anyways, checkout the dekstop= entry
<syockit> kaddi: you can delete containment[15] and its children
<kaddi> syockit: for [1] desktop=1, for [14] and [15] desktop=-1
<kaddi> ok, i'll do that :)
<syockit> kaddi: okay. for [1], desktop=0 . [2], desktop=1
<kaddi> syockit should i rename 14 into 2 or does this make no difference?
<ott0> find /usr/bin  -type l  -name "z*" -exec ls  -l {} \;                 what are the {} and \; for in that?
<syockit> kaddi: no difference. you can rename if you want, but make sure it does not conflict with existing plasmoids
<syockit> kaddi: next, is to check whether it has wallpaper plasmoid or not
<kaddi> syockit: they're staying as they are... :D
<syockit> kaddi: is there a [Containments][14][Wallpaper][image] there?
<syockit> kaddi: if not, copy [1]'s, then rename to 14
<kaddi> syockit: doing this right now :)
<syockit> kaddi: can you tell me the screen= entry for [1] and [14] as well?
<kaddi> syockit: screen is 0 for [1] and -1 for [14]
<mado> syockit, ... ok ... i guess i will wait for a more stable version of 4.2 ... erm ...
<mado> can you help me with that too -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/116646/ ?
<syockit> kaddi: give [14] a screen=0 as well
<mado> i tried to install syockit this -> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/yaWP+(Yet+Another+Weather+Plasmoid)?content=94106
<kaddi> syockit: done. :) and thanks so much. :D
<syockit> kaddi: now probably you can start plasma
<syockit> kaddi: if it succeeds, you can kill it again, and copy paste the children plasmoids from old plasma-appletsrc
<syockit> mado: hmm, needs builder stuff
<mallize> can someone tell me how to make compiz my default windows manager in kubuntu8.10
<kaddi> syockit: success :)
<mado> builder stuff? ...
<mado> anything special?
<kaddi> syockit: thanks so much. :) i got stuck after inserting "perVirtualDesktopViews=true" inte the plasmarc :D
<syockit> kaddi: yeah me too. I got it by starting clean
<mado> kaddi, ... am i allowed to know what you did? :)
<kaddi> would never have found the solution on my own :p
<mado> what kind of stuff do i need to install syockit ?
<kaddi> mado: from what I understand I manually activated a feature which will only be available from the GUI in kde 4.3
<kaddi> mado: i'm now able to customize each virtual desktop independently :)
<syockit> mado: no, it's not on kde4.1
<khalid> hello
<kaddi> !hi |khalid
<ubottu> khalid: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<mado> so you now can do stuff that others like me have to wait for kaddi ... :)
<khalid> algien sabe hablar espñol
<kaddi> !es |khalid
<ubottu> khalid: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mado> :)
<khalid> gracias
<khalid> es que soy nuvo en linux
<kaddi> mado: it really depends on what you want.. i destroyed my plasma settings twice yesterday trying to do this on my own :)
<mado> well ... i don't really know what i want :) ... but ...
<mado> here ... have a look at that
<mado> for example ... http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/yaWP+(Yet+Another+Weather+Plasmoid)?content=94106
<mado> i thought it would be nice to have such a thing on the desktop kaddi
<mado> or the weather-tool in this image -> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Arezzo?content=84403
<syockit> mado: try sudo apt-get install libplasma-dev
<syockit> mado: then retry the installing
<khalid> ubottu no se como puedo entrar a la sala de ubuntu-es
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mado> ok ... i will syockit
<mado> khalid, ... "/join #kubuntu-es" ?
<mado> do you need this kind of information?
<kaddi> next thing i'll do is a backup of the working plasmarc&appletsrc just in case :D
<mado> :)
<mado> syockit, -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/116651/
<mado> oops
<khalid> pueden explecarme como puedo desgargar python
<mado> wait a sec ... i guess i copied to much :)
<mado> yeah ... it is too much
<mado> syockit, -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/116652/
<syockit> heck, I wonder if it doesn't install everything needed
<syockit> mado: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<kom6> low
<kom6> apaan tuch
<mado> there's no "build-essentials" syockit
<syockit> mado: sorry, no s at the end. build-essential
<_Trepan_> anyone know of some good wifi tools I could use to get realtime stats on a wifi connection?
<mado> uh! :) ... thanks
<_Trepan_> I want to set up an antenna and need to see where the signal is strongest
<mado> there's an error-message showing me that i should install "msgfmt" but i can't find it in my sources
<khalidmian> ubottu: ne comprendo espagnol
<khalidmian> im facing issues in trying to connect to messenger  plugin via kopete
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mado> syockit, ... msgfmt is not in my repositories :)
<syockit> what's that? why's it needed?
<syockit> mado: have you enabled universe & multiverse?
<mado> as far as i know ... yes
<syockit> mado: who asked for msgfmt?
<mado> yes ... it's enabled
<mado> CMake Error at po/CMakeLists.txt:6 (MESSAGE):
<mado>   Please install the msgfmt binary
<mado> that's one error
<mado> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/116652/ ... line 15
<kaddi> khalidmian: what kde are you using?
<_Trepan_> how do I do a mass partial rename of files?  eg I want to change filenames that have 'ted' in it to have 'bob' in place of 'ted'
<mado> wasn't there a menu-entry in dolphin _Trepan_ ? *thinking*
<syockit> mado: and you retried? then sudo apt-get install cdbs
<_Trepan_> not that I've seen, but I could be wrong
<mado> well ... i'm not sure too _Trepan_ ... i'm just new to kubuntu and linux ... but i think that i saw or read of one
<mado> syockit, ... that's it ...
<mado> now it installed
<mado> erm ... all i have to do now is to find that thing so that i can place it on the desktop
<_Trepan_> mado:  If I select all and then hit Rename, it will name them all the same with an incremental number, but that's not quite what I'm looking for
<_Trepan_> it might still be there somewhere though
<salamandra> hola alguien que hable español?
<legodude> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<salamandra> ohh bin gracias
<legodude> de nada
<mado> _Trepan_, ... uhuu ... i see ... ... if i find it before you ... i will tell you :)
<mado> but maybe one of the other guys or gals can help you out before :)
<mado> syockit, ... found it ... now i try to configure it
<mado> syockit, it works :)
<mado> it can also find the small town i live in :)
<mado> thank you for your help ... thank you very much!
<syockit> _Trepan_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=389667 might give a clue
<maco> how do i turn off kwin's compositing in kde 4.2?
<syockit> maco: in system settings>desktop
<meistroli> evening all..
<maco> syockit: would that be "enable desktop effects"?
<meistroli> Have question.. Am about to buy a AMD athlon 64 duel core processor running at 4.8GHz.. Will Ubuntu 8.10 run on it
<syockit> maco: uncheck that box
<syockit> maco: and apply
<maco> ok
<maco> so now to run a test
<syockit> meistroli: yes it supports dual core. but don't forget other hardwares!
<maco> woohoo
<maco> woohoo
<syockit> meistroli: lan, wifi, graphics, sound
<meistroli> nods..
<syockit> maco: what wer you trying? some game?
<syockit> maco: or 3dmark?
<maco> syockit: no, im using uxa acceleration and it crashes X when compiz is enabled and you resume from suspend
<meistroli> no mostly some programming and go into SL
<maco> on saturday, it worked fine with kwin's acceleration. today it does the same as with compiz
<_Trepan_> syockit: thanks that was exactly what I needed
<maco> so yay for consistency, and yay for a workaround to the thing where i get logged out on resume, but boo to the inconvenience
<syockit> maco: on intel or something? I was considering uxa too, but now that you said it...
<maco> (this is a jaunty bug with experimental uxa support in the -intel driver)
<maco> oh it makes the compositing all fast and smooth
<maco> it works really well
<maco> but if compositing is enabled when you suspend, you'll resume to your login manager
<syockit> meistroli: if the box isn't self assembled, you gonna have to check each hardware it has
<syockit> meistroli: an unofficial list: http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/
<meistroli> Nods comes assembled.. G-Force graphics card and DVD-RW
<meistroli> nods thanks will check the site
<meistroli> Thanks for the help syockit
<syockit> meistroli: since that site isn't really that big, I suggest you search ubuntuforums.org too
<syockit> meistroli: and search for thread 6 months or newer
<syockit> I wish google allows for more custom date search
<syockit> just as I said that.... http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/useful-google-feature-better-date-search/
<kaddi> syockit: just wanted to let you know, that you rock. :D you have an answer for everything... even your own wishes :D
<syockit> kaddi: :)
<triph> Hiya Folks
<TripH> Ditched by a channel? >.>
<meistroli> nods.. Let me get to reading.. Night All and thanks again
<kaddi> how do i install further window decoration for kde4.2 ? are there any more than the default ones?
<JontheEchidna> apt-cache search kwin-style
<JontheEchidna> should list all the available ones
<JontheEchidna> there should be like 4 in Jaunty
<kaddi> i'm still on intrepid :)
<JontheEchidna> oh, then maybe not :P
<kaddi> i was just going to ask if i could find them in some superexperimental rep :p
<kaddi> would it be a good or a bad idea to install compiz and try to customize windows with that?
<salamandra> hi!  wich is the best ftp server?
<salamandra> a
<kaddi> as nobody protested i naturally assumed, that it would be a great idea to install compiz as well. i get an option "compiz desktop effects" in my system.
<kaddi> jet i can't select anything, to i have to do somehting else to make this work=
<kaddi> ?
<kaddi> restart X or anything?
<kc8tpz> what could cause the installer to fail to install grub with a dual boot with vista64?
<kc8tpz> it didn't really give any information when the installer crashed
<tekteen> has it crashed multable times?
<tekteen> I suggest you try #ubuntu
<tekteen> this place looks emty
<blueraven> anyone here seen those new external harddrives that can fit in your pocket?
<blueraven> essential portable or whatever
<Reed_Solomon> thats nothing new
<kaddi> heya :D it's me again again: I'm trying to use the compiz destop effects. When I open the desktop windows effect from compiz in the system-menu I get an totally grayed out application
<kaddi> it then asks me to hit "install pakets" which tries to install compiz-kde and 2 more packages
<kaddi> compiz-kde depends on libplasma2 which is not installed with kde4.2 so what can I do?
<kaddi> can I force compiz to use libplasma3?
<ubuntu_> hi i just tried to upgrade to kde4.2 but i some some error and now my kde is not working is there any way i can try to reinstall all the kde4.2 packages
<ubuntu_> anyone please
<JontheEchidna> ubuntu_: can you log in to the console?
<ubuntu_> JontheEchidna: yes i can do that
<JontheEchidna> ok, if you could do a sudo apt-get install -f and pastebin the error?
<ubuntu_> there is no error anymore i did it once and i got an error but now it doesn't say anything is bad
<ubuntu_> i am on the livecd now
<JontheEchidna> so, did you do an install and then try upgrading to 4.2?
<ubuntu_> no i tryed upgrading and i got and error and it told me to type sudo apt-get install -f to see what went wrong
<ubuntu_> but i don't recall the output so i did it again and i got nothing
<ubuntu_> JontheEchidna: what do you think i should do? is there a way of reinstalling it?
<sep1318> so, a recent X update doesn't play nice with proprietary drivers, which means it reboots every time i try to login, and crashes when i log into the console and startx manually. does anybody know how to roll back the update via the terminal, or how i can connect to the net to see if there's been a further update that fixes it?
<maco> sep1318: dpkg -i --force-downgrade using the older packages from /var/cache/apt/archives
<sep1318> maco: do i need to specify what to downgrade?
<syockit> sep1318: check the logs
<maco> sep1318: yes, you have to give it the package you want to install that's older than your current one
<maco> like, the actual deb
<sep1318> right, i figured that. so i'll have to hunt around for it the the archive/log?
<sep1318> fun.
<sep1318> thanks, i'll reboot and try it. (on my windows partition right now, uggh)
<maco> sep1318: can also grab it from launchpad librarian
<syockit> sep1318: sudo less /var/log/apt/term.log
<sep1318> o? that might be easier
<sep1318> oki.
<maco> eh, i think /var/cache/apt/archives/ is easier
<maco> its already there, dont need to do anything internet-y
<syockit> dunno if he cleaned once
<sep1318> i don't remember when i last cleaned.
<syockit> ah, oh well. the updated packages are there
<syockit> so just need to check the names of the packages remainning, and install older version
<maco> yeah
<sep1318> uhhuh
<maco> do a ls -lArt | grep xserver-xorg*
<syockit> nevertheless, sudo less /var/log/apt/term.log is the most powerful solution, you get to see everything it installed!
<maco> should put the newest things at the bottom of your screen, only the X-related ones
<syockit> in the /var/cache/apt/archives/ folder
<sep1318> cool.
<sep1318> i'll reboot and try those out, then. see you in a bit, hopefully. thanks for the help.
<administrador> hhñ
<tommy> is there a easy way to install googleearthlinux.bin I downloaded it on desktop but thats it
<tommy> i got ubuntu 8
<tommy> is there a way in terminal to see others pcs
<badpc> how do you manage themes in kde?
<khalidmian> looking to see an answer or solution for kopete inability to connect to messenger plugin
<khalidmian> kopete says status as connecting and never online
<sep1318> maco \ syockit: it didn't work.
<zeroforce> buenas?
<zeroforce> ola a todosss
<mr-t---> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<zeroforce> como van
<zeroforce> this is not a problem for me...
<mr-t---> bien
<zeroforce> jejeje
<zeroforce> que se dice por aca eh?
<mr-t---> no se
<mr-t---> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<maco> sep1318: what all did you install of the old stuff?
<maco> just your driver, or -core as well?
<zeroforce> tengo un pregunta sobre kubuntu me puedes ayudar?
<mr-t---> #kubuntu-es
<syockit> sep1318: you downgraded or not?
<sep1318> maco: nothing. i tried looking around for -core like you guys suggested, but even though locate said that /var/cache/apt/archives/...-core existed, dpkg and ls didn't think it did.
<syockit> sep1318: also, does internet work? if so, consider installing irssi for text based irc
<sep1318> syockit: nope. running finch, hard-lined into my router.
<syockit> sep1318: so you still on ubuntu, or other os?
<maco> sep1318: did you give it the full path?
<maco> sep1318: wait, do you have apt set to auto-clean?
<sep1318> maco: yeah, full path.
<sep1318> i might, which is would explain. dunno.
<maco> in your synaptic settings
<sep1318> syockit: still/back in kubuntu
<syockit> sep1318: it probably has been cleaned somehow
<syockit> sep1318: now needs redownloading
<sep1318> yeah, that's what i'm guessing.
<sep1318> but where from?
<maco> you can use apt-get with a version= thing i think...
<syockit> syockit: you wanted to reinstall what again
<tommy> whats the easiest way to install google earth on kubuntu 8
<maco> or if you go to launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg/ debs should be findable
<sep1318> syockit: X
<mr-t---> 8.04 or 8.10
<sep1318> maco: that'd depend on how well launchpad plays with lynx
<sep1318> :P
<maco> oh. right.
<sep1318> but doesn't mean its not an option, necessarily.
<tommy> its ubuntu 8.04
<BluesKaj> sep1318  http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<syockit> sep1318: no just check that apt log
<syockit> sep1318: and use apt-get install <package name>=<version>
<sep1318> yeah, i think that might be my best option.
<syockit> sep1318: sudo less /var/log/apt/term.log
<mr-t---> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<syockit> Yayy freeee!
<sep1318> heheh i agree.
<sep1318> bbiab, gonna see what works.
<tommy> i downloaded googleearthlinux.bin its on the desktop but I do not know how to install it
<Natanaiel> I have only gnome, for install kde 4.2 I should to run apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<maco> tommy: i think theres a package available in multiverse
<maco> or in medibuntu
<mr-t---> medibuntu
<tommy> it that a website?
<mr-t---> click the link i gave you   ...it's a repository
<mr-t---> saves you compiling a binary to get the package
<maco> medibuntu.org
<tommy> I am seeing it as !googleearth
<maco> its also where you get stuff to decrypt dvds
<tommy> ok
<syockit> Natanaiel: for kde 4.2, you must enable kubuntu-experimental repo as well
<syockit> Natanaiel: of course, kubuntu-desktop is a prerequisite
<syockit> Natanaiel: but I don't guarantee the safety using 4.2
<Natanaiel> syockit: why?
<mr-t---> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<syockit> Natanaiel: Of late, I keep hearing how 4.2 keeps breaking their intrepid kubuntu
<mr-t---> you don't see the link there?
<syockit> Natanaiel: from people in this channel
<syockit> Natanaiel: I use jaunty though. no problem with 4.2
<maco> its really nice on jaunty...but then jaunty itself likes to break, so...
<sep1318> Natanaiel: its good, but b0rked right now.
<sep1318> at least for me
<sep1318> true, but that's cuz its still alpha
<syockit> :) WFM ＼(^o^)／
<sep1318> <.< >.>
<sep1318> maco: i tried apt-get'ing -core with a couple version numbers, but it couldn't find them for some reason.
<mr-t---> tommy: ?
<tommy> I am looking here and there lots to read there
<maco> sep1318: must be already removed from the archive then. launchpad librarian it is.
<mr-t---> cool
<mr-t---> reading is good
<sep1318> huh.
<sep1318> i'll see what i can find there.
<syockit> couldn't be that soon
<syockit> it's not jaunty, is it?
<sep1318> maco: lynx doesn't play with https. :(
<maco> k hold on
<syockit> ouchie
<mr-t---> w?
<syockit> sep1318: if you want to, you can swim through the directories of your repo
<sep1318> syockit: how so?
<maco> syockit: its not in there anymore
<maco> old versions get deleted
<maco> sep1318: which do you need? xserver-xorg-video-??
<syockit> ayy
<maco> intel, nvidia, fglrx?
<sep1318> maco: i think core?
<sep1318> o, video is nvidia
<sep1318> srry
<syockit> maco: hmm, you're right. I can only find the latest deb for each distro in the pool
<maco> ok
<maco> sep1318: 32 or 64 bit?
<sep1318> 32, maco
<maco> try http://launchpadlibrarian.net/22047817/xserver-xorg-core_1.5.99.902-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<sep1318> apt-get'ing it?
<maco> wget
<maco> then dpkg -i --force-downgrade xserver-xorg-core_1.5.99.902-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<sep1318> ah. oki.
<arrrghhh> so i installed ubuntu on this dell gx260.  another 260 took ubuntu fine, but this one is just being weird.  i get a brown bg and a mouse icon with nothing else.  the mouse works, but the keyboard doesn't seem to respond to any input.  ctrl-alt-f1, ctrl-alt-del, nothing.
<maco> arrrghhh: boot to single user mode and compare their lspci outputs from there?
<arrrghhh> i can boot recovery mode
<arrrghhh> lspci doesn't seem to produce any errors... dmesg neither.
<arrrghhh> i've done memtest
<arrrghhh> and fsck
<syockit> 13:44 < arrrghhh> so i installed ubuntu on this dell gx260.  another 260 took ubuntu fine, but this one is just being weird.  i get a brown bg and a mouse icon with nothing else.  the mouse works, but the keyboard doesn't seem to respond to any input.  ctrl-alt-f1, ctrl-alt-del, nothing.
<arrrghhh> nothing *seems* wrong.
<syockit> 13:44 < maco> arrrghhh: boot to single user mode and compare their lspci outputs from there?
<syockit> 13:45 < arrrghhh> i can boot recovery mode
<syockit> sheet happens again
<maco> arrrghhh: lspci doesnt do errors
<maco> it tells you what hardware you have
<arrrghhh> sorry dmesg then
<maco> see if the hardware's not-quite-identical
<arrrghhh> well everything's intel.
<maco> if you can, send both of their "sudo lshw" outputs to a flash drive, then run "diff" on them
<arrrghhh> intel vid card, sound, ethernet controller
<sep1318> maco: dpkg won't allow it, say it conflicts with a bunch of already installed input packages
<maco> which? might need to downgrade those too then :-/
<maco> (i'm giving you the feb 6 version, by the way)
<sep1318> mrrrr. uhhuh. kbd, mouse, vmmouse, synaptics, evdev..
<maco> oh gosh
<sep1318> i think there might've been another, but you get the idea
<sep1318> yeah
<maco> i have an idea
<maco> there was a new batch of X packages an hour ago
<maco> wanna try to do an upgrade instead?
<sep1318> o?
<sep1318> sure
<arrrghhh> well i guess what i would like is ideas as to why it's freezing on boot.  or what i could do to trouble shoot it.... i'm at a loss.
<maco> arrrghhh: not talking about 9.04 are ya?
<arrrghhh> 8.10
<arrrghhh> maybe i should try 8.04...
<sep1318> i mean, i've got next week off from school, so i'm contemplating reinstalling the whole OS just to avoid using my windows for longer than necessary.
<tyrone_p> I have added the repos to my source lists to install kde4.2 but when i do apt-get upgrade i get 78 packages not installed why is this?
<tyrone_p> i am in kubuntu 8.10
<syockit> there was a new batch of X packages an hour ago
<sep1318> syockit: right, that's what maco said.
<maco> syockit: were you quoting me? because that's the exact phrasing...
<syockit> no something's wrong with my client
<sep1318> oy.
<syockit> it's reacting to my mouse selects
<maco> ooooh
<arrrghhh> so what could i try?  i've never had it freeze like this before.  usually a reboot fixes it or at least produces something different.
<syockit> arrrghhh: at what point does it freeze?
<maco> arrrghhh: try getting rid of quiet so you can see when the boot dies
<arrrghhh> well i don't really get a boot screen.  i get grub, says it's booting from hd(0,4) etc
<arrrghhh> then a black screen, no loading screen
<arrrghhh> then i get the brown background like ubuntu is loading, a mouse cursor.... then nothing.
<sep1318> maco: i just tried updating, and there wasn't anything new.
<arrrghhh> i usually ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a terminal to troubleshoot.
<maco> sep1318: did you apt-get update first?
<arrrghhh> but that's not working.  the mouse does work... doesn't make sense.
<maco> arrrghhh: did the terminal flash then head back to the brown?
<maco> arrrghhh: if so, do it twice
<arrrghhh> maco, no flash at all.
<arrrghhh> ctrl-alt-backspace does nothing
<arrrghhh> ctrl-alt-del does nothing.
<sep1318> yeah, that's what i just did, update then upgrade.
<sep1318> what repo are they in?
<maco> sep1318: wait we are talking about jaunty right?
<maco> just to double check
<sep1318> no, i'm still on intrepid
<syockit> arrrghhh: I suppose at that point you no longer have control of the keyboard
<sep1318> :\
<maco> doh im an idiot
<sep1318> no, just confused :)
<maco> the package i gave you was a jaunty one
<arrrghhh> syockit, i guess.  i figured i could always get kicked to a terminal with the ctrl-alt-f keys.
<maco> i mixed up #kubuntu and #ubuntu+1
<sep1318> oh.
<syockit> arrrghhh: you have to start on recovery instead
<maco> arrrghhh: not if VT switching is broken...as it often is for me
<syockit> arrrghhh: and figure out what's wrong with x
<arrrghhh> i can start in recovery
<arrrghhh> and get a root terminal that way.
<syockit> arrrghhh: during recovery, read what's on /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<syockit> arrrghhh: and look for anomalies
<syockit> arrrghhh: but you're not used to seeing that...
<syockit> arrrghhh: I'm suspecting another compiz error
<k-stamp> hello, i am having issues configuring
<k-stamp> i get an error: checking for jpeg_start_compress in -ljpeg... no
<k-stamp> configure: error: zm requires libjpeg.a
<sep1318> maco: syockit just gave me an idea, do you know how to not have X request the GLX extension? i think that might solve it
<syockit> sep1318: ummm, you have to create a xorg.conf for that
<syockit> sep1318: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<syockit> sep1318: wait, i wonder if I can tell it to DISABLE instead...
<sep1318> syockit: yeah, i've done that multiple times, and it still requests it.
<sep1318> that's a good thought.
<arrrghhh> syockit, compiz?  it shouldn't use compiz on this old slug.
<syockit> sep1318: you've put disable "glx" in "module"?
<arrrghhh> this computer is like 5 years old.
<maco> syockit: hasnt worked since gutsy...
<sep1318> syockit: no, i've dpkg-reconfigure'd
<maco> sep1318: sudo dexconf -o /etc/X11/xorg.conf <-- thatll recreate a default semi-empty xorg.conf
<sep1318> oki..
<syockit> dexconf eh, I'll man that
<maco> syockit: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg since gutsy has simply made a backup of the existing xorg.conf and exited
<maco> i had to ask in #ubuntu-x a few days ago so i could test uxa since my system didnt have an xorg.conf at all
<syockit> maco: actually I made mine with Xorg -configure
<maco> syockit: is that the one that outputs a HUGE config file?
<maco> i remember a gentoo user demonstrating something like that
<maco> dexconf is a debian extension though, i think
<syockit> maco: yes, verrryyy biggg.
<syockit> maco: with so many display entries
<sep1318> maco: it still says it can't do it.
<maco> sep1318: cant do what?
<sep1318> maco: "failed to initialize GLX extension"
<syockit> sep1318: what it says?
<DrMrHorse> i guess i should ask again since we were split
<DrMrHorse> i want to copy a bunch of jpegs from a tree of directories into one dir. how do i do that?
<syockit> DrMrHorse: does the directory structure have to stay?
<wrinkliez> hey guys, I've installed kubuntu after seeing 4.2, and I really like it.
<DrMrHorse> no. i want to take files in a structure and copy them to one directory
<syockit> DrMrHorse: if not, command: find <path> -name '*.jpg' | xargs -xiii cp iii <new dir>
<wrinkliez> but can someone tell me how to get my graphics working right?  in ubuntu when i did grep render, it told me the graphics card. now it says unable to open display
<DrMrHorse> cool thanks. what is the iii part?
<syockit> it's how xargs work. -i tells it that the argument from stdin is represented by the letters followed after -i
<DrMrHorse> ah, thanks again
<syockit> DrMrHorse: try this. ls *.jpg | xargs -ixxx echo "Helloxxx and xxx"
<mefisto__> thanks syockit. I've just learnt something very useful
<DrMrHorse> no such file or directory on the second
<syockit> DrMrHorse: try it somewhere where a jpg file is inside
<elizeuoffshore> Hi Everibody!
<elizeuoffshore> Iḿ from Manaus Amazon Brazil
<elizeuoffshore> This is my first time using Kubuntu 64 bits
<elizeuoffshore> Who help me about instal drivers in my noteook
<elizeuoffshore> i need wireless and webcam drivers
<DrMrHorse> the first command also does not work
<elizeuoffshore> Iḿ using Acer
<DrMrHorse> its appending an "i" to the end of the file name and saying it cant find the file
<elizeuoffshore> Aspire 5315-2698
<elizeuoffshore> Can you help me Mr. Horse
<DrMrHorse> im struggling with the cp command; you probably dont want me messing with your drivers
<syockit> DrMrHorse: is the new directory available? if not, mkdir first
<DrMrHorse> yes, i did mkdir
<elizeuoffshore> HUmmmmmmmmmmmm
<mefisto__> syockit: man page says "-i is deprecated. use -I instead" could that impact what DrMrHorse is trying to do?
<elizeuoffshore> Iḿ sorry
<elizeuoffshore> this is my first time using Linux
<elizeuoffshore> Iḿ a new user
<DrMrHorse> mefisto__: the man for xargs?
<syockit> no, deprecated means still usable, but will be gone someday
<mefisto__> DrMrHorse: yes xargs
<syockit> yeah, I should've used -I instead
<DrMrHorse> ty
<DrMrHorse> look at this:
<syockit> DrMrHorse: what does find <the path you want> -name '*.jpg' give?
<DrMrHorse> cp: cannot stat `/home/drmrhorse/Pictures/VillageLadies/4Village_Ladies_-_Jo/Jo5127.jpgi': No such file or directory
<DrMrHorse> thats from the first command
<elizeuoffshore> hum
<DrMrHorse> note the jpgi
<elizeuoffshore> k
<syockit> DrMrHorse: your command probably has an extra i in the second iii
<elizeuoffshore> Iḿ using Kubuntu 64bits
<elizeuoffshore> ok
<DrMrHorse> so i should drop one
<syockit> DrMrHorse: wait probably wrong command
<elizeuoffshore> kubuntu 7.10 version 64bits
<DrMrHorse> k
<elizeuoffshore> ok
<syockit> DrMrHorse:  find <path> -name '*.jpg' | xargs -Ixxx cp xxx <new dir>
<syockit> I was wondering where the xxx went
<syockit> that should do?
<elizeuoffshore> you know a site to download this drivers by apt
<DrMrHorse> it appears to be dumping it to a file, hold on
<elizeuoffshore> I can't find this drivers in Brazilian Ubuntu home page
<elizeuoffshore> ok
<elizeuoffshore> I will check
<elizeuoffshore> its 2:00 over here
<elizeuoffshore> I need wwork early
<elizeuoffshore> Bye
<elizeuoffshore> thanks
<elizeuoffshore> God blessyou
<ubuntu_> hello
<syockit> elizeuoffshore: drivers don't usually easily come with apt, as they are built into kernel
<DrMrHorse> isnt there a portuguese channel for kubuntu?
<elizeuoffshore> yes
<elizeuoffshore> isnt
<elizeuoffshore> Bye
<elizeuoffshore> please keep my e-mail
<DrMrHorse> i dont know if that would be easier
<elizeuoffshore> elizeuoffshore@msn.com
<elizeuoffshore> bye
<syockit> there's #ubuntu-pt
<elizeuoffshore> bye
<elizeuoffshore> yes
<elizeuoffshore> ubuntu pt
<elizeuoffshore> night
<ubuntu_> whenever i login it seems that x restarts, any ideas?
<DrMrHorse> syockit: success!!
<syockit> DrMrHorse: yay! sorry for the mistake earlier
<DrMrHorse> ty and np
<DrMrHorse> xargs converts the output of something and puts it into a form that another command can read
<ubuntu_> maybe its an xorg thing?
<JohnFlux> ubuntu: it means that it crashed.  I've had that happen if I've run out of disk space
<ubuntu_> i reloaded everything but my home drive
<mefisto__> ubuntu_: are you using restricted drivers? is X really restarting, or is login failing and sending you back to the login screen?
<ubuntu_> i believe i am using nvidia, tried changing ownership of home/user. tried add new user, dont know how to check the rest
<ubuntu_> how can i use a dif driver
<wrinkliez> does anyone know why only the start up sound plays?  if i look at flash videos or listen via amarok, no sound?
<mefisto__> ubuntu_: you could specify a driver in xorg.conf
<wrinkliez> nevermind
<wrinkliez> im silly :)
<ubuntu_> i pasted my xorg http://paste.ubuntu.com/116701/
<ubuntu_> was it muted
<ubuntu_> does that look right
<mefisto__> ubuntu_: that's normally what xorg.conf looks like these days, but you can still edit it to fine tune things.
<mefisto__> ubuntu_: what I had in mind though was to try login with vesa driver or open source nvidia driver to see if it really is a problem with X or something else
<ubuntu_> how abouts do i do that
<mefisto__> ubuntu_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/116702/    (not absolutely sure about "nv" but I think that's the open source nvidia driver)
<mefisto__> ubuntu_: so if you edit your xorg.conf so that section looks like one of those 2 examples...
<maco> wrinkliez: try killing and restarting pulseaudio?
<wrinkliez> maco:  i figured it out, thanks though :D
<dolt_> does any body know about accessing desktops from terminal
<maco> huh?
<ubuntu_> mefisto__: im gonna try the vesa be back as ubuntu or nate
<mefisto__> dolt_: you need to explain what you mean by "accessing" and "desktops"
<dolt_> the other day there was someone talking in another konversation and said could access anyones desktop with linux
<dolt_> using terminal
<dolt_> I was just wondering how
<dolt_> another question
<mefisto__> dolt_: why? do you want step-by-step instructions? :)
<dolt_> sure
<dolt_> another question is how do i install google earth on kubuntu easy
<dolt_> i downloaded googleearthlinux.bin to desktop there it sits
<mr-t---> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<mr-t---> use the package
<dolt_> i went to medibuntu and did some gget or something like it said and then did not know what to do I will try again
<mefisto__> dolt_: what you have now is probably easier (since you already have it) but installing from medibuntu repo will keep it up to date, and gives you easy access to lots of other things you may want too
<dolt_> i will try it let you know
<mefisto__> dolt_: if you've added the medibuntu repo correctly, to install you can sudo apt-get install googleearth (or install from adept)
<beachsurfin> i think kubuntu updates by itself in the background...
<beachsurfin> i just don't know about it until i see specific bugs that are fixed and other surprises...
<mefisto__> beachsurfin: you can set it to automatically update/upgrade, but I think the default is to just notify you of updates
<beachsurfin> how to check for this...
<beachsurfin> mefisto__: how do you tell if you have it updating in the background?
<beachsurfin> i think i may have specified to do this at some point
<beachsurfin> which i don't mind, it's very convenient, but i'd like to look @ the settings now
<mefisto__> beachsurfin: kde 4?
<mefisto__> beachsurfin: kde 4?
<zer0o> hi guys im about to buy an external hard drive, is there any known issue? shall i buy a particular one instead of another? thanks
<beachsurfin> mefisto__: sorry, yes
<beachsurfin> kde4
<beachsurfin> zer0o: i think anyone should work
<zer0o> beachsurfin: ok thx
<mefisto__> beachsurfin: start adept manager, click sources, then "edit software sources" button, then the updates tab
<dolt_> my usb one works great in windows or linux
<beachsurfin> zer0o: np, gl
<dolt_> its called simpletech
<beachsurfin> mefisto__: argh, i knew this! :P
<beachsurfin> thanks mefisto__
<dolt_> buy one from ebay for 50.00 or less
<mefisto__> beachsurfin: to get to the "software sources" section without opening adept: kdesudo software-properties-kde
<beachsurfin> now that i didn't know
<someguy> Hey guys and gals, should I stick with 32bit or is it finally time to upgrade to 64?
<beachsurfin> someguy: depends on what your needs are
<beachsurfin> for professional multimedia editing, definitely
<someguy> just for everyday use, basicly firefox, openoffice, and kate
<DreadKnight> i use 64 for years
<beachsurfin> otherwise, there's not much of a point unless you just want to
<beachsurfin> someguy: then there's not much of a point
<mefisto__> someguy: if you want to use more than 4GB of ram, that's a reason
<beachsurfin> not many reasons* then :)
<someguy> ah, then there really is no point, this is on a laptop. Thank guys. I guess i'll try again in a few years ;)
<mefisto__> no real reason not to use 64 bit though, I think
<beachsurfin> this is true
<someguy> hmmmm
<someguy> are there any compatibility issues with programs using 64bit?
<beachsurfin> someguy: indeed
<beachsurfin> look here: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/17322/
<beachsurfin> "Some software doesn't have 64bit packages, or it's rather hard to get those. For example just to install skype on a 64bit ubuntu system, the user must go through a guide on how to add medibuntu to the list of repositories, or download a version of skype that doesn't require installing. Other software has only been packaged for 32bit systems."
<mefisto__> someguy: I think there are ways to use 32 bit programs on 64 bit, but I could be wrong. never tried 64bit myself
<beachsurfin> i've yet to try it, saving up for such a machine right now though :)
 * beachsurfin needs it
<mefisto__> needs 64 bit?
<beachsurfin> yup
<mefisto__> what are you doing?
<someguy> yeah i think I'll just stick to 32 for now, until 64 is more mainstream :)
<beachsurfin> this machine is my server and i'm starting to get serious about using blender
<beachsurfin> a few friends and i are making some shorts this year
<mefisto__> as in 3d graphics/animation?
<beachsurfin> yup
<mefisto__> ok, cool
<someguy> anyways i'm out, thanks for the advise
<mefisto__> I should have tried it by now, but I'm too lazy and everything is working fine atm. I do audio/recording stuff
<beachsurfin> np, gl someguy
<someguy> :)
<beachsurfin> mefisto__: do you audacity for this?
<beachsurfin> blender's audio sequencer is a lot more powerful than i originally thought it was
<mefisto__> beachsurfin: yes, for simple editing. but most recording happens in ardour
<beachsurfin> i use it for video sequencing as well now
<beachsurfin> ah
<mefisto__> beachsurfin: I installed ubuntustudio, and I'm still working my way through the software that installs
<beachsurfin> mefisto__: i might download the ubuntu-desktop package, but it could be awhile before i go through the packages.. i've promised a friend that i would refactor some of his messy php code
<beachsurfin> that will be consuming a lot of my time soon
<mefisto__> beachsurfin: ubuntustudio-desktop will probably mess up something in kde 4 and make it ugly or install a ubuntu splash or something. I just installed ubuntustudio-audio and ubuntustudio-video
<beachsurfin> mefisto__: good idea, thanks
<mefisto__> beachsurfin: you might want ubuntustudio-graphics too. see all the ubuntustudio metapackages with apt-cache search ubuntustudio
<RurouniJones> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<wrinkliez> hmm, whats the difference between powersave, extreme powersave, and advanced powersave?
<maco> wrinkliez: spelling? its how you configure it that matters
<wrinkliez> oh right on
<wrinkliez> sorry this whole kde thing is blowing my mind
<wrinkliez> so many options. o_o gnome has nulled my senses
<maco> wrinkliez: ive been using kde for 2 weeks :P
<maco> wrinkliez: i asked the same question
<mefisto__> wrinkliez: I think they are just pre-set power settings profiles, and the advanced settings let you choose your own settings
<wrinkliez> coool
<puneeth> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<puneeth> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<puneeth> can someone tell me how to upgrade to KDE 4.2 without the adept
<puneeth> i cant do a continuous download
<puneeth> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<puneeth> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<puneeth> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<jiikilo> I have ubuntu 8.10 and I am having a problem left and right alt keys seem to be activating exactly every 30 seconds (alternating each time) Its not the keyboard I unpluged it and it still occurs. Anyone have any ideas on how to figure out the problem?
<mefisto__> jiikilo: what's happening exactly. if I hold down left and right alt keys, nothing noticeable happens
<jiikilo> mefisto__ : Basically I figured out the problem was occuring when using virtualbox and running XP the menu bars would seem to always activate so I ran xev and its reporting left/right alt (alternativly so first left then right then left again) every 30 seconds
<jiikilo> even when the keyboard is not attached it still occurs
<mefisto__> jiikilo: always? or only with virtualbox running?
<jiikilo> mefisto__ : always
<mefisto__> odd
<jiikilo> its happening pretty much exactly every 30seconds as well
<Novalgina2Fast> hi guys,when i power on the pc the brightness of the screen is really down,so i have to go to the symbol of battery every time and take it up...why?ç_ç
<mefisto__> Novalgina2Fast: sounds like it's trying to conserve battery power. are you plugged in to AC or on battery when this happens?
<Novalgina2Fast> mefisto_ in to AC,and the setting of brightness is in the top,but i have to move it to works
<mefisto__> Novalgina2Fast: look in power management settings, edit profiles. there's an option to dim the display
<Novalgina2Fast> mefisto__: sorry i don't understand,i have to look in power ecc... where is the symbol of battery?because there isn't edit profile there
<Novalgina2Fast> mefisto__:ok i have find it^^thanks!
<jiikilo> well that was weird I updated to latest kernel in the reps 2.6.27-11 and now its just left shift that is activating >_<
<maco> jiikilo: any chance someone got a Phantom Keystroker from ThinkGeek and plugged it in?
<jiikilo> if I have a split personality maybe?
<drew_>  how do i forward the port on a wrt54g for ktorrent
<drew_> thats the same answer i got yesterday
<maco> drew_: original firmware or dd-wrt?
<volunteer> k
<drew_> i reakky dont know
<maco> drew_: might help if you asked at a time that's not omg-early in the US too
<drew_> very true
<maco> im going to guess tht means original...in which case...havent used it in years so i dont know
<drew_> ok ill look it up thx
<maco> drew_: you know how to login to the router and all that, right?
<maco> should just be able to click around wherever your NAT settings are in there
<mefisto__> drew_: I think ktorrent has a plugin that will do the port forwarding for you
<mefisto__> drew_: the UPnP plugin
 * maco shudders at the thought of having UPnP enabled on a router
<drew_> ok tyt
<maco> at least if there are any win-boxes or macs on the LAN
<drew_> really is it not good
<maco> its possible for windows viruses to screw up your router so that it's insecure regardless of what OS you're browsing with
<drew_> can it be bad
<maco> if UPnP is enabled or if you leave the default password on
<maco> well if you dont let your windows or mac get viruses, you're fine
<drew_> i think ill turn that off
<maco> but i know there's a trojan that claims to be codecs for a video file. when installed on mac or windows, itll try to login to your router with the default password or UPnP then set the DNS to cracked boxes so you can be redirected to phishing sites
<drew_> i just got rid of vista couldnt update Trend micro, AAAVG, Defender or windows i think it was virus
<maco> or it was vista
<maco> </snarky>
<Walzmyn> I got rid of Vista because NOTHING would run on it
<Walzmyn> Will there be a direct upgrade path from 8.04 to 9.04 or will I have to go though 9.10?
<maco> er well 9.10 wont exist yet...
<maco> but you will have to go through 8.10
<maco> skipping releases is only supported when going from LTS -> LTS
<maco> and those are every 2 yers
<mefisto__> 2 years? I thought it was 3
<Walzmyn> ok. Thanks
<Walzmyn> I was trying to decide on going ahead and upgrading to 8.10
<Walzmyn> or just waiting until april
<mefisto__> or is it 3 years support on LTS releases?
<maco> mefisto__: supported for 3yr desktop, 5yr server, but new LTS every 2yr so you have 1yr overlap for testing and deployment
<Walzmyn> I guess I might as well go ahead and make the transsition and be ready for the 9,04 release
<Walzmyn> I'm running several KDE4 apps now - is there any special procedure for keeping my configs on those, or just need to copy the folders over from .kde4?
<maco> from .kde4?
<maco> jaunty is running kde4
<Walzmyn> i'm on 8.04 - i'm running KDE3.5 with several kde4 apps
<Walzmyn> Is 4.2 in the main repo for Intrepid, or just the PPA?
<maco> Walzmyn: ppa
<Walzmyn> maco, thanks - any idea when it's coming out?
<maco> er, it is out
<maco> kde 4.2 was released 2 weeks ago
<Walzmyn> out of ppa and into the main repo
<maco> in jaunty
<Walzmyn> ok
<irrdev1> I'd like to see image editing program with Kubuntu Jaunty
<irrdev1> maybe on DVD if there is not enough room on LiveCD?
<maco> irrdev1: krita's not on there?
<irrdev1> no
<irrdev1> space is the problem i think
<irrdev1> hence why I think Kubuntu should focus on dvd
<mefisto__> I can't seem to install krita on 4.2 intrepid
<mefisto__> or any koffice app for that matter
<ct529> I need to add a certain directory to everybody's path .... where should I change it?
<quassel73> hi, can you helpmewith this: http://pastebin.ca/1333977 ?
<piponazo> Hi people, I have a problem with kde 4.2. I just install it and when I go to "System Settings" I can't change any stuff that requires root privileges. Any could help me ? (Sorry for my bad english)
<ct529> how do you add a local directory full of deb packages to the list of repositories?
<ct529> quassel73: is in check!!!!
<voicu> hey guys, anyone else having problems with the wired RTL8101E network card?
<voicu> the builtin driver r8169 is slow and has weird behaviour and the one from realtek's site is worse
<voicu> anyway, how can i remove a module that i insterted with insmod?
<voicu> rmmod is only temporary (that is until reboot)
<voicu> modprobe -r seems to do the same
<spectral> blacklist it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<voicu> ok, trying that
<francisc1701> hi
<francisc1701> konqueror just crashed. I had a few tabs open -- is there any way to get them back?
<voicu> did you try to open konqueror back? doesn't it have that thing that saves the session?
<francisc1701> it opened like it usually does -- one tab with google in it
<voicu> hm, i got nothing :P
<spectral> i only use firefox, and then there is a setting to open it with the tabs open that you had open when you exited (also helps restoring after a crash). maybe there's a similar feature for konqueror.. never use it myself
<francisc1701> I can't find anything like that in konqueror
<voicu> if i have a local network with a NAT router (ip 192.168.1.1) what should the routing table look like on a client?
<voicu> 0.0.0.0 routes on 192.168.1.1 with genmask 0.0.0.0 and metric 100, is that all right?
<voicu> does the metric matter anyway?
<voicu> also, is there any way to remove a builtin module without recompiling the kernel?
<voicu> i tried blacklisting, rmmod, modprobe -r
<voicu> or where could i ask this?
<voicu> i looked everywhere but they all say blacklist
<voicu> which really doesn't work
<Machtin> hi guys.. my harddisk broke down yesterday, and i reinstalled 8.10.. and now - if i play sound - i have annoying whitenoise..
<Machtin> i still can clearly hear the original sound, but there is a lot more whitenoise than there should be
<mefisto__> there should be no white noise
<Machtin> indeed
<Machtin> i already eliminated some of it, by unchecking the "capture"-checkbox of the "capture"-control in kmix
<mefisto__> is it there when silence is playing? (if you know what I mean)
<Machtin> oh, gimme a moment
<Machtin> well i think yes
<Machtin> it's only there when i play something
<piponazo> Hi people, I have a problem with kde 4.2. I just install it in my Ubuntu distribution and when I go to "System Settings" I can't change any stuff that requires root privileges (like the login manager). Anyone could help me ? (Sorry for my bad english)
<mefisto__> Machtin: any other inputs you can mute?
<Machtin> mefisto__: i don't think so
<Machtin> mic is muted.. lines are muted
<Machtin> aux is muted..
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Machtin> mefisto__: i just noticed.. if i mute "PCM" there still is whitenoise, but very little original sound
<francisc1701> Machtin: try putting master and pcm as low as you can, especially master
<mefisto__> Machtin: muting PCM, you should get no sound. It seems you've got some other source creating the noise. CD maybe?
<Machtin> francisc1701: can't find "Master" within all my channels
<Machtin> mefisto__: just muted CD.
<ActionParsnip> I have a Q (shock) How can I prevent kwin from telling me what desktop an app is running on if i mouse over its icon in the application list (minimsed apps etc)
<francisc1701> Machtin: I dunno, I have Master, it's the first on the left, under Output. It's the one that you can adjust when you single click on the speaker in the system tray
<Machtin> that's PCM for me, francisc1701.. but i never had "master"
<francisc1701> Machtin: sorry
<Machtin> think that's soundcard-specific
<francisc1701> Machtin: must be
<mefisto__> ActionParsnip: don't know, but you could try naming the desktops with whitespace so it would say "Konqueror on "
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: yeah it says that sort of stuff but im trying to suppress. do you run compiz?
<Andrew``> hey all
<Andrew``> can anyone tell me what program I need to stream a .ram file?
<ActionParsnip> Andrew``: realplayer
<Machtin> mefisto__ francisc1701 found it :D
<Machtin> SB Live Analog/Digital Output Jack <-
<ActionParsnip> good ol creative :(
<Machtin> yup.. *sigh*
<Machtin> but i have that live! 5.1 for years now
<francisc1701> Machtin: excellent :)
<mefisto__> ActionParsnip: no. but I think you misunderstood my suggestion. instead of leaving the desktop names Destop 1, Desktop 2, etc, just rename them all by removing the name. but it will stiil say "on  "
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: yeah i gotcha. Just wondered if it was kde or compiz so i know where to hunt, yours does it with no compiz so it must be kde
<mefisto__> ActionParsnip: the kwin desktop effects I suppose
<Machtin> well well, thanks guys!
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: makes sense, i'll hack it out later
<mefisto__> ActionParsnip: you can disable the popup altogether. I remember seeing that option somewhere. But that's not what you want, is it?
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: yeah just nuke it, i have the windows previews which goes over the top so the dekstop notifier thing is kinda pointless
<wilfried> I recently came on an application under Gnome which included a big list of settings under Gnome, but i forgot the program. I think it is a basic Gnome program.
<wilfried> Does anyone know the program?
<ActionParsnip> wilfried: did you install it with terminal or synaptic?
<wilfried> ActionParsnip: not at all, it was already installed basic, but maybe it came with the instalation of ubuntu studio
<wilfried> then it would be synaptci
<ActionParsnip> wilfried: all i can suggest is that you read the output of: dpkg -l | less
<ActionParsnip> wilfried: "basic gnome program" doesnt give us a lot to go by
<wilfried> ActionParsnip: i used it to disable legacy fullscreen and a workaround for compiz
<ActionParsnip> wilfried: if its a gnome app, i'd ask in #ubuntu
<wilfried> thx
<wilfried> that would be better
<mefisto__> ActionParsnip: rightclick panel, task manager settings. then turn off "show tooltips"
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: awesome, let me try :)
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: you are a genius...cheers duder
<xp-killer> what download manager i can use to download streaming videos?like from youtube
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: all systems go now
<ActionParsnip> !info youtube-dl
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube.com. In component universe, is extra. Version 2008.03.22-1 (intrepid), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip: i dont understand
<Dr_willis> xp-killer:  he gavbe you the name of the package/program :) via the bot commands
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: that package will allow you to download the flv file form a youtube url
<Dr_willis> Or use some of the many firefox extensions out.
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: if you want to view them in your browser rather than download them, you will need flash
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: if you use youtube-dl you can script it to autoconvert to whatever you want once its downloaded :D
<mefisto__> xp-killer: Description: youtube-dl is a small command-line program to download videos from YouTube.com.
<Dr_willis> I like the web sites that let you download/convert them  to avi and so forth.. but i rarely find any flash videos worth watching.
<Andrew``> well ActionParsnip  I downloaded realplayer... whenI went to install it, it tells me wrong architecture... I am using 64 bit.. any ideas?
<Dr_willis> I miss stage6.com :()
<xp-killer> but can it download from other websites?
<Dr_willis> Why do you need reaplayer Andrew`` ?  You may be out of luck
<Andrew``> Dr_willis,  I need real to play a stream file (.ram)
<ActionParsnip> Andrew``: you need to run: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<ActionParsnip> Andrew``: then you can install 32bit deb files on your 64bit OS
<Dr_willis> Ive managed to play my .rmvb files in mplayer + thew32codecs
<ActionParsnip> Andrew``: RealPlayer is proprietary so its down to Real to make a 64bit player which they havent
<Dr_willis> it pay be possible to play .ram files in mplayer also.. (never tried)
<Dr_willis> or in vlc
<xp-killer> Dr_willis: i neede to also download realplayer to read my rmvb files
<ActionParsnip> worth a try
<xp-killer> Dr_willis: and vlc didnt do the work
<mefisto__> Dr_willis: I can get kaffeine, mplayer, vlc all playing .ram files
<ActionParsnip> if you have the codec, any player can play anything
<Dr_willis> I did NOT need to use realplayer to play rmvb files. :)
<Dr_willis> vlc dident work however...  :) neither did totem, or  the other players i tried..
<mefisto__> xp-killer: this firefox extension works well: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3006
<Dr_willis> I dont have any .ram files to test
<Andrew``> ok I installed ia32 libs but it still wont allow me to load real :(
<Dr_willis> actually id never had any .rmvb files till just the other day
<Dr_willis> i was suprised they played in mplayer for me.
<ActionParsnip> Andrew``: sudo dpkg --force-all -i <deb file name here buddy>
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: thats coss mplayer is the daddy
<Dr_willis> the 'realplayer' guys really have follen  from  popularity it seems. :) they were the big guys.. and now whats the main playe on web sites.. FLASH.. UGH
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: cant win eh :(
<Dr_willis> I miss stage6.com :(
<spectral> well even though i hate flash i still prefer it over real
<ActionParsnip> they should just stream avi and be done
<mefisto__> the mplayer plugin is awesome I must say
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip: avi to big
<Dr_willis> Im geting sick of the 'lets see how many ways we can slip commercials into the videos'  they are doing now.
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip: loading ....
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: not if you make the quality garbage like the stuf on youtube
<xp-killer> lol
<Dr_willis> Ive seen a few web sites that worked in linux, then break the video playback in flash when they incoperate some 'commercial break' stuff :(
<ActionParsnip> or use mp4
<xp-killer> mefisto__: the link u give me for firefox its a .xpi how am i sopose to install it?
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: open it with firefox
<mefisto__> xp-killer: are you using firefox?
<Dr_willis>  .xpi = firefox extension
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: firefox /path/to/file.xpi
<xp-killer> mefisto__: no i was on konqueror when i download it
<mefisto__> xp-killer: if you go there with firefox, you just click the "add to firefox" button
<Andrew``> ActionParsnip,  it says it needs lsb... any ideas as to where I can get it from?
<ActionParsnip> Andrew``: can you give the full error in  a pastebin please
<Dr_willis> yea -much easier to just go to the url wth firefox :)
<mefisto__> xp-killer: or you could drag the xpi file you downloaded into the firefox window. that works too
<Andrew``> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/116801/
<ActionParsnip> Andrew``: apt-cache search lsb | less
<Dr_willis> !info lsb
<ubottu> lsb (source: lsb): Linux Standard Base 3.2 support package. In component main, is extra. Version 3.2-14ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 16 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install lsb
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> a HUGE 44kB! :)
<mefisto__> strange it didn't just install it, since it's a dependency
<Dr_willis> Im not sure what hes doing.. double clicking on a .xpi file?
<mefisto__> the xpi thing was someone else I think. lsb is for realplayer
<ActionParsnip> its a 32bit app so i dunno if thats gonna work
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip:  mefisto__ tanks.where do firefox save the videos?
<mefisto__> xp-killer: you can set that in the extension's preferences
 * Dr_willis scoffs at realplayer
<xp-killer> mefisto__: ok,how do i find the history konversation?i want to write down how u told me to install realplayer
<mefisto__> xp-killer: they're in ~/.kde/share/apps/konversation/logs
<mefisto__> xp-killer: but you can see the #kubuntu log from the Window menu
<xp-killer> mefisto__: where is the kubuntu log folder?like the website looking one
<mefisto__> website looking?
<rmrfslash> Hey all. I upgraded my 8.10 to Intrepid and now I'm wondering why there have been no updates. So I rand apt-get update and I'm noticing at the end it says GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.ner intrepid release ... NO_PUBKEY
<rmrfslash> sorr to KDE 4.2
<rmrfslash> not "to Intrepid"
<xp-killer> mefisto__: the kubuntu one not the one that is on my pc
<rmrfslash> :-\
<rmrfslash> I had to run the key-add command to get KDE 4.2
<rmrfslash> and I ran it again to see if perhaps something happened
<rmrfslash> but nope... I still see this error
<JuJuBee> adept crashed on me.  How to I repair it so it finishes what it started.
<ActionParsnip> rmrfslash: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt | JuJuBee
<ubottu> JuJuBee: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<mefisto__> xp-killer: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/02/  should be somewhere in there
<Andrew``> yay!! it works! :)
<rmrfslash> ActionParsnip: running apt-get update gives me the GPG error
<Andrew``> thanks guys
<rmrfslash> upgrade does nothing
<rmrfslash> well, I shouldn't say "nothing" if says 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed...
<JuJuBee> ActionParsnip: dpkg: unable to fill /var/lib/dpkg/updates/tmp.i with padding: No space left on device
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: run: sudo apt-get clean
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: then retry
<JuJuBee> ActionParsnip: that mean I have to re-select my packages or re-run your prev. command?
<rmrfslash> Part of the update error is "GPG error ...: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY..."
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: rerun the aptfix command
<JuJuBee> My /var is 2G partition.  Is that big enough?
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-315528.html
<rmrfslash> JuJuBee my /var is 615M
<rmrfslash> (no partition, just the actual size)
<rmrfslash> ActionParsnip: any other ideas?
<ActionParsnip> rmrfslash: you need to get the gpg key for the server you are accessing
<JuJuBee> ActionParsnip: does apt use /var/cache when doing an update of 269 packages via Adept-updater?
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: yep, its all a bit umbrella for apt and uses the same folder
<gorgonizer> rmrfslash: have you run    gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 493B3065 && gpg --export -a 493B3065 | sudo apt-key add -
<ActionParsnip> gorgonizer: nice :)
<JuJuBee> ActionParsnip: so will updating that many packages fill up a 2G partition?
<xp-killer> mefisto__: k i found it tanks
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: depends how much fluff you download
<rmrfslash> gorgonizer: read up
<gorgonizer> ActionParsnip: I never had to run it myself, but I did eventually so I didn't have to type an additional y during an upgrade ;)
<JuJuBee> I just re-installed my OS (8.04.1) and it is trying to do the updates.
<sdafasdfa> i installed vista SP1 and than install kubuntu, after kubuntu restart, my PC wont boot or load
<ActionParsnip> gorgonizer: can be risky, packages may be UNINSTALLED to make the install pass
<sdafasdfa> i tried kubuntu live disc, it oso wont boot
<ActionParsnip> gorgonizer: i use it though but i dont care about my system too much in that sense
<gorgonizer> ActionParsnip: I always check if packages are going to be uninstalled before performing an upgrade...
<rmrfslash> gogrginizer: basically, I did this to install KDE 4.2
<rmrfslash> gorgonizer: and I've run it since then, but I still recieve this error when running apt-get update
<rmrfslash> gorgonizer: it worked at one point, I was able to get KDE 4.2.... but Ive received no updates, probably because of this
<JuJuBee> Holly batpies... why is my xorg.0.log 196M ??
<ActionParsnip> gorgonizer: i have a cron'd jobthat runs at 5am and pulls down anything i have that can be updated
<sdafasdfa> how do wpie my hard disk to  install kubuntu as non of the boot disc would boot
<rmrfslash> wait
<rmrfslash> .....
<rmrfslash> fixed
<rmrfslash> that was not the key I was missing
<rmrfslash> for kde 4.2
<xp-killer> how to delete azureus log file cause i reinstall it and it came back with the same default option i change
<JuJuBee> My Xorg.0.log file is getting errors regarding the fglrx DRI Unlocking inconsistency.
<rmrfslash> I noticed NO_PUBKEY: and string of chars/nuimbers
<rmrfslash> I put that into the gpg command and imported an RSA key
<rmrfslash> now it does not result in an error
<rmrfslash> :)
<gorgonizer> rmrfslash: have you added the Project-Neon repository as well?
<rmrfslash> i don't think so.
<aPpLeSiA> hello
<rmrfslash> I added only what was on the kubuntu site for kde 4.2
<gorgonizer> hmmm..
<aPpLeSiA> can anyone help me
<rmrfslash> oh, and perhaps some stuff for Amarok
<aPpLeSiA> my laptop wont boot
<rmrfslash> so I take it back... I think I did
<aPpLeSiA> my vista disc and kubuntu live disc wint boot, how do i mak it boot???
<gorgonizer> rmrfslash: I have as well, had to do the same thing, convert the gpg command to use the key string from the error message to fix it..
<aPpLeSiA> BIOS is set to boot CD ROM 1st
<rmrfslash> gorgonizer: that was prolly it then
<gorgonizer> rmrfslash: sounds likely, glad you fixed it..
<rmrfslash> gorgonizer: now I have all the latest bugs <-- happy
<JuJuBee> Can someone help me try to fix/find what is causing my kdm.log and Xorg.0.log file to grow exponentially?  More specifically, what is causing http://paste.ubuntu.com/116829/ in both those files.
<gorgonizer> rmrfslash: I am glad to have the latest Amarok 2, as the database doesn't seem to go wrong as often as with the 2.0.1.1 release..
<voicu> hey, without bugs everyone would use linux and we would have nothing to rant and bitch about :P
<mefisto__> aPpLeSiA: is your cd drive working?
<rmrfslash> gorgonizer: I don't use it... I'm waiting for the day when wine works w/ iTunes
<aPpLeSiA> mefisto   yes
<rmrfslash> gorgonizer: ....again
<aPpLeSiA> mefisto.. it is working
<rmrfslash> gorgonizer: right now it installs right up until the last step, then fails.
<aPpLeSiA> this happen right after kubuntu restart my PC
<gorgonizer> rmrfslash: I never liked iTunes, only needed it for my iPod, which works in Amarok/gtkpod :)
<gorgonizer> rmrfslash: what error does it give?
<rmrfslash> gorgonizer: right, but I use an Airport Express at home which has AirTunes which I've grown to LOVE
<gorgonizer> ahhh... well that explains that then :)
<rmrfslash> gorgonizer: not sure, I just see the installer and then iTunes says "Failed to install"
<aPpLeSiA> i believe is the mbr causin the problem
<rmrfslash> If amarok took advantage of airtunes I would totallly switch
<gorgonizer> hmmm.. give me a min, will have a go myself :)
<aPpLeSiA> but my lenovo 1 key recovery also failed to work
<rmrfslash> i do like the itunes store though
<aPpLeSiA> it wont run
<rmrfslash> though amazon mp3 is pretty extensive
<aPpLeSiA> can anyone help me?
<mefisto__> aPpLeSiA: if you've set it to boot from CD first, it should do that. It won't look at the hard disk's mbr when booting from CD
<aPpLeSiA> mefisto__ : yes, but it wont boot after kubuntu restart my PC, i will tell u how i install kubuntu with vista
<ubuntu_> hi everyone
<voicu> hi ubuntu_ :D
<JuJuBee> how do I stop Xorg and KDM from logging?
<ubuntu_> i m new to linux . i will install kubuntu 8.04 . how can i update it
<aPpLeSiA> mefisto__ : 1st i install vista using clean installation, ( C drive, D drive and e Drive was created ) using vista, i left 15 GB freed space) after tat i update to SP1 and install all my application
<Pici> !upgrade | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ubuntu_> thanks
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<aPpLeSiA> mefisto__: than i put in kubuntu live disc and install it into the freed space of 15 GB, after installation finish, it restarted my PC and it hang at black screen after loading BIOS
<voicu> if a network device returns "destination host unreachable" when trying to ping something that should be accessible, does that rule out a driver problem?
<aPpLeSiA> i cant do anything, i tried puttin Kubuntu live disc and vista disc, it wont boot
<JuJuBee> voicu : do you have any routes in your routing table?
<JuJuBee> route -n
<rmrfslash_> God I hate ppp
<aPpLeSiA> mefisto__: when i press the power button, it cut the power
<aPpLeSiA> it just jam after loadin BIOS
<voicu> jujubee: i'm trying to ping the gateway which works on other computers
<rmrfslash_> I mean, we've been to the moon and yet I'm riding on a crappy train with a ppp connection
<voicu> jujubee: anyway, i have 0.0.0.0 routed on 192.168.1.1 with genmask 0.0.0.0 and metric 100
<rmrfslash_> something is wrong here
<JuJuBee> is 192.168.1.1 your gateway?
<voicu> jujubee: yeah, the computer i'm talking from now is routed through that computer
<BluesKaj> aPpLeSiA,  you prolly need to move your cdrom up into first in the BIOS boot sequence ...since you installed kubuntu , it looks like the bootloader has disappeared due to the vista mbr
<voicu> jujubee: and i'm sure the cables and card on the other computer are ok
<JuJuBee> voicu : what is the output of route -n on the "non working" computer?
<aPpLeSiA> BluesKaj, how do i solve it?
<BluesKaj> aPpLeSiA the vista mbr wipes the Linux grub bootloader at boot
<voicu> jujubee:
<voicu> 192.168.1.0  0.0.0.0   255.255.255.0   U   0    0   0 eth0
<voicu> 169.254.0.0  0.0.0.0   255.255.0.0    U    1000  0  0  eth0
<voicu> 0.0.0.0    192.168.1.1   0.0.0.0  UG 100  0  0   eth0
<BluesKaj> !vista
<ubottu> vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<rmrfslash_> JuJuBee, what is the output of "whoami" and "passwd" after you type your password and username twice
<aPpLeSiA> but non of my vista disc and kubuntu disc would boot up
<rmrfslash_> :D
<JuJuBee> :P
<JuJuBee> hang on, i'll go check...
<BluesKaj> aPpLeSiA, that's because your BIOS is set to look at the Hard drive first and when it doesn't see the Vista mbr then it stops ..do you know how to edit your BIOS
<rmrfslash_> k I'm bored here... you guys are just asking appropriate questions for the kubuntu channel.
<rmrfslash_> cya :)
<aPpLeSiA> BluesKaj: i have et to 1st boot from CD ROM, 2nd SATA HARD DISK, 3rd REMOVEABLE DISK
<aPpLeSiA> it still wont boot
<JuJuBee> voicu, can you ping the ip of your nic?
<vbgunz> can someone help me "reset" all of my global shortcuts? they seemed to be botched on KDE4 :/
<voicu> JuJuBee: yeah
<JuJuBee> voicu but not the gateway?  strange.  100% sure the cable is fine?
<BluesKaj> aPpLeSiA , are you at the TTY prompt right now ?
<JuJuBee> voicu : using DHCP or static IP?
<aPpLeSiA> TTY??
<BluesKaj> !TTY
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<voicu> jujubee: static ip: router is 192.168.1.1 everything else is manually set to whatever
<voicu> jujubee: the light on the switch is on for the broken computer
<JuJuBee> voicu :  what kind of router?
<voicu> jujubee: also, it worked ok until i messed with the drivers but now i can't be sure what's ok and what not
<voicu> jujubee: a debian computer
<aPpLeSiA> noop
<aPpLeSiA> tty wont start
<JuJuBee> Ah.  Have you tried dhcp?  Are you running dhcp on router?
<aPpLeSiA> BluesKaj: still at black screen
<voicu> jujubee: no, it was too complicated :P
<JuJuBee> voicu : well, since you can ping your card's IP, the drivers must be working.
<aPpLeSiA> i dun wan to bring to lenove service center to reapir
<voicu> jujubee: is there a way to find out how far does it go until it breaks? i mean on the network layers or something
<JuJuBee> Are you connected to a switch with a management interface?
<voicu> JuJuBee: I don't think so...
<JuJuBee> Did you try tracepath 192.168.1.1
<voicu> 1: voicu-laptop.local (192.168.1.5) 0.2 ms pmtu 1500
<voicu> 1: voicu-laptop.local (192.168.1.5) 2000ms   !H
<voicu> resume: pmtu 1500
<voicu> what does !H mean?
<max__> hi can anyone tell me how i can mount my encrypted drive
<voicu> max__: what kind of encrypted drive?
<ActionParsnip> !encrypt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encrypt
<ActionParsnip> !find encryp
<ubottu> Found: pidgin-encryption, ghostscript, libopencryptoki-dev, libopencryptoki0, opencryptoki (and 1 others)
<ct529> how do you modify the PATH variable to add a path (for example /opt/cuda/bin), for all users?
<JuJuBee> Not certain
<max__> i got the option when installing, to encrypt one partition
<max__> now i dont know how to find it
<aPpLeSiA> ?
<voicu> ct529: isn't /etc/bash.bashrc the file that gets executed at logon for all users?
<ct529> voicu: what if you do not use bash?
<voicu> ct529: lemme think :D
<ct529> voicu: I thought it was /etc/environment, but it is not
<ct529> voicu: /etc/profile is only read by people using bash
<voicu> ct529: did you relog to check if it works?
<Aidono> looking for help : i'm newbie running kubuntu; how do i select multiple items in filemanager (windows : shift select) ?
<Aidono> hi by the way
<Aidono> in kde , if you want to select 10 items that are listed together, can you do that with two key-click combinations ?
<aPpLeSiA> is there any vista IRC here?
<voicu> aidono: you can disable single click execution i think
<ct529> voicu: no, it is /etc/environment!
<voicu> ct529: hehe, so it works?
<voicu> ct529: what did you do?
<voicu> aidono: what kde do you have?
<ct529> voicu: I added /opt/cuda/bin to /etc/environment definition of PATH
<Aidono> ct529 : thx, but i'm starting to like single klick
<ct529> voicu: strangely, if you su -, then PATH is not defined from /etc/environment
<Aidono> i have 8.10
<Aidono> kde 4.1
<ct529> voicu: which is kind of weird
<voicu> aidono: then you can use the small pluses/minuses to the left of the files which select/deselect them
<Aidono> voicu, sorry, i meant y
<Aidono> yeah, i noticed those, but then you still need to do the files one by one ?
<voicu> aidono: well not really, once you select one you can shift+click to select the next N files and so on
<voicu> aidono: you just need to use the pluses to avoid executing the file
<voicu> aidono: hm, i just tried it and ctrl+click also works
<Aidono> so do one with the plusses and then shift click ? the tenth plus ?
<Aidono> for ten files
<voicu> aidono: no, the tenth file down
<voicu> aidono: but ctrl+click and shift+click work like on windowz
<voicu> aidono: wasn't sure about it till now
<Aidono> yes, i just tried, and it does
<Aidono> but the first is on the plus that you click and the tenth you shift click on the filename (not the plus)
<Aidono> that's where i went wrong
<voicu> ct529: i suppose it's kind of a security measure such that you won't execute stuff from other dirs when using root
<ct529> voicu: clever
<Aidono> it's working but still having some trouble changing the selection once you made one and want to do another in the same directory; the first file seems sticky
<Aidono> :) you don't have this trouble in konsole
<Aidono> thx guys
<voicu> hehe, np
<Azzco> Would anyone happen to know if it's possible to enable mouse gestures in konqueror (about kde says kde 4.2.0)
<Azzco> And of course I forgot the question mark as allways..
<askin_> hi
<askin_> alarm
<iargue> hello
<alarm> ja?
<iargue> would somenone be so kind and help me build a network between two pcs?
<voicu> Azzco: are they not enabled in kde 4.1? I found the settings but didn't try it
<Azzco> voicu, I found the setting but I never got it to work (there's no "apply" as there was in kde 3.5.x).
<voicu> azzco: lemme see
<BluesKaj> !network | iargue
<ubottu> iargue: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Azzco> I looked a bit on the kde forums (the official one) and it looked like it would be fixed in 4.2
<voicu> Azzco: then I guess it will be fixed in 4.2 :P
<iargue> i use wire...UTP/STP
<JuJuBee> iargue, with a switch or not?
<Guddisi> pff
<voicu> iargue: what exactly do you need help with?
<Azzco> voicu, and that's why I mentioned what my about KDE said. ;)
<voicu> Azzco: oh, lol, i read that wrong
<voicu> anyway, i'm still on 4.1 so i can't really know, sorry
<Azzco> I'll just hit google again. :)
<ct529> oh! How do you create an icon on the desktop that points to an application that has been installed manually? that is an "empty" icon, that you can then fill with the command to launch the application.
<Brondan> messenger user ?
<Cerberus_1746> hi all
<voicu> ct529: just make a link to application and edit the command text in the application tab?
<voicu> ct529: and check "run in a console" from advanced options if required
<iargue> the main problem is setting the ip addresses. though i gave 192.168.0.5 for the sever and 192.168.0.3 for tha recepient. I use vodafone 3G mobile net which i'd like to share...for my laptop by utb(cross cable)
<iargue> utp, that is
<ct529> voicu: do you mean creating a link to another application, and then modify the link?
<ct529> voicu: this is the only solution I have found as well ....
<Brondan> ct529
<Brondan> http://google.com
<ct529> voicu: I thought there was a way of doing it, without using tricks
<Azzco> voicu, in case anyone else asks the bug report says it'll be implemented in 4.3 and no backport is planned..
<JuJuBee> iargue, so you want one computer to act as a router/gateway to do internet sharing?
<voicu> ct529: when I select create a link to an application i get the config window
<iargue> yes, maybe something like that.
<voicu> azzco: huh, bummer :P
<iargue> i must have a router or a gateway to make my connection?
<voicu> iargue: yes, one computer gets the connection from whatever device and routes it to other computers
<ct529> voicu: you see I cannot do that .... I cannot do create a link to an application
<voicu> ct529: why? what window manager are you using?
<ct529> voicu: I do not know whether there is something wrong with my installtion
<ct529> voicu: kde 4.1.3 on kwin
<JuJuBee> iargue : /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward must be set to 1 and /etc/sysctl.conf must uncomment line about forwarding for ipv4.
<Brondan> ct529
<Brondan> pm: julia
<zedoctor> usershare owner only = False *YESSSSSSSSS* *scream"ureaka"
<Brondan> Free 8.10 KDE 4 CD ??
<Brondan> Free 8.10 KDE 4 CD ??
<Brondan> Free 8.10 KDE 4 CD ??
<Brondan> hoşgeldin gardaş..
<zedoctor> yes, free 8.10 kde 4... ?
<voicu> JuJuBee: is that enough to enable routing?
<Brondan> yes
<zedoctor> yes.. :-)
<Brondan> yes
<mefisto__> ct529: try this: add a folder view widget, then create a link to application in there, then drag that icon onto the desktop
<JuJuBee> iargue : should be
<Brondan> jujube: sie
<BluesKaj> Brondan, http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<JuJuBee> of course your routing tables must be correct also on each computer.
<iargue> well, what i have is...a pc (which would be the sever) it runs linux, and a laptop with windows xp. I want to share to net between these two. why can i not share my mobile-net throught this method? simply be crosscable?
<Brondan> Ty ~
<Brondan> :S:S
<Brondan> :s:S
<Brondan>  Free 8.10 (KDE 4) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org |
<iargue> well, what i have is...a pc (which would be the sever) it runs linux, and a laptop with windows xp. I want to share that net between these two. why can i not share my mobile-net throught this method? simply be crosscable?
<JuJuBee> iargue : on winxp default gateway is ip of other end of crossover cable.
<JuJuBee> ?
<ct529> mefisto__: thanks, that sounds a very nice idea
<Brondan> Linux :( kubutu :'(
<BluesKaj> what do you want Brondan ...if you want to order a free cd , go to that site
<iargue> what do you mean abaout that?
<iargue> -a
<iargue> what do you mean about that?
<mefisto__> ct529: it worked for me on 4.2, hopefully it works on 4.1 too
<JuJuBee> your laptop is a host on a network.  Set the default gw on the winxp computer to be the IP of the interface it connects to on the linux box.
<iargue> all the two of  the computer have lan card
<squid0> hi. where is a good c++ tutorial?
<JuJuBee> iargue: i figured that.
<iargue> sorry,
<iargue> so?
<Brondan> [16:47] <Brondan> :s:S
<Brondan> [16:47] <Brondan>  Free 8.10 (KDE 4) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org |
<Brondan> [16:48] <iargue> well, what i have is...a pc (which would be the sever) it runs linux, and a laptop with windows xp. I want to share that net between these two. why can i not share my mobile-net throught this method? simply be crosscable?
<Brondan> [16:48] <JuJuBee> iargue : on winxp default gateway is ip of other end of crossover cable.
<Brondan> [16:48] <JuJuBee> ?
<Brondan> [16:48] <ct529> mefisto__: thanks, that sounds a very nice idea
<Brondan> [16:48] <Brondan> Linux :( kubutu :'(
<Brondan> [16:48] <BluesKaj> what do you want Brondan ...if you want to order a free cd , go to that site
<Brondan> [16:48] <iargue> what do you mean abaout that?
<Brondan> [16:49] <iargue> -a
<Brondan> [16:49] <iargue> what do you mean about that?
<Brondan> [16:49] <mefisto__> ct529: it worked for me on 4.2, hopefully it works on 4.1 too
<Brondan> [16:49] --> squid0 has joined this channel (n=squid0@bzq-79-182-109-188.red.bezeqint.net).
<Brondan> [16:49] <JuJuBee> your laptop is a host on a network.  Set the default gw on the winxp computer to be the IP of the interface it connects to on the linux box.
<Brondan> [16:49] --> vlad has joined this channel (n=vlad@78.97.157.127).
<Brondan> [16:50] <iargue> all the two of  the computer have lan card
<Brondan> [16:50] <squid0> hi. where is a good c++ tutorial?
<Brondan> [16:50] <JuJuBee> iargue: i figured that.
<Brondan> [16:50] <iargue> sorry,
<Brondan> [16:50] --> giulia has joined this channel (n=giulia@host101-28-dynamic.43-79-r.retail.telecomitalia.it).
<Brondan> [16:50] <iargue> so?
<Brondan> [16:50] --> hior has joined this channel (n=harald@94.191.153.210.bredband.tre.se).
<Brondan> [16:51] --> warfheimer has joined this channel
<vlad> ???
<voicu> whoa what the hell
<iargue> yes, and?
<JuJuBee> iargue : your laptop should forward any requests to the linux box.  (default route).  Your linux box then needs to know to how to deal with the requests from the laptop (in comes ip_forward).
<iargue> yep, and how do i do that?
<ct529> can any operator please kick?
<iargue> i figured that to
<JuJuBee> How do you do what?  Set up ip_forward?
<iargue> okay, i went lunch
<iargue> bye..
<iargue> ham-ham
<ct529> mefisto__: yes it worked .... thanks a lot! I thik we should really find something less convoluted though! i immagine there is pleanty of people who would like to put thinsg on the desktop but not in the kicker
<vbgunz> does nvidia sli work on intrepid/jaunty?
<mefisto__> ct529: in 4.2 you can also set the whole desktop to folder view mode, so it behaves just like the old kde 3, but you can still add widgets from the cashew button
<neothecat> don't hate for this question... but i havebeen using codeblocks for a while, and i decided to look at kdeveloper kde4.  netbeans and eclipse are WAY to slow.  any opinions?
<ct529> mefisto__: I have not tried, it is a production machine
<ct529> mefisto__: not tried 4.2 I mean
<ct529> by the way, I have a 40 seconds startup from kdm login to kde up and running (kde 413 on kubuntu 810). Is that normal or is there a bug?
<mefisto__> ct529: 40 seconds doesn't sound normal. I've always found every kde4 I tried to be faster than kde3, but I know others find it slow. maybe I'm just lucky with my hardware?
<ct529> mefisto__: I think there is a problem .... my hardware is very fast
<vbgunz> does nspluginwrapper come installed on Kubuntu by default?
<BluesKaj> ct529, the tests ai've read about linux bootup times averages about 38secs for most installations
<BluesKaj> the Linux Journal had an article back in june or july '08
<mefisto__> BluesKaj: but 40 seconds from *login* to desktop!!!
<BluesKaj> hmm, must have a lot of apps
<mefisto__> ct529: try turning off session restore and see if it makes any difference?
<BluesKaj> mefisto__ , the xorg.conf in 8.10 is terrible, practically uneditable. I think it's responsible for a lot of slow starts due to it's reliance on generic drivers
<BluesKaj> due to it's dependency on HAL
<ct529> mefisto__: where do I find session restore?
<mefisto__> BluesKaj: you mean the edits to xorg.conf don't make a difference?
<ct529> BluesKaj: I have modified it and loaded very last nvidia drivers (180.29)
<ct529> BluesKaj: no difference
<mefisto__> ct529: in 4.2 it's in systemsettings, advanced tab, session manager
<BluesKaj> mefisto__ , the edits I've tried to do like ctrl:nocapslock etc even freeze the screen
<ct529> mefisto__: what happens without session restore?
<mefisto__> ct529: after login, it will start with a new session instead of re-opening what you had opened when you last logged out
<ct529> mefisto__: ok
<BluesKaj> ct529 , what's your graphics card model # ?
<ct529> mefisto__: I also have the comic strip widget .... may that be it?
<iargue> ham-ham
<ct529> BluesKaj: Quadro FX 1600 M
<iargue> came back from lunch
<ct529> BluesKaj: I have the very last driver installed, it can not be that
<iargue> how do i share my net the most easiest way between two pc-s 1. linux 2. xp
<iargue> ?
<vbgunz> anyone know how I can get my keyboard shortcuts to work in 4.2 jaunty? it seems they're shot. print doesn't print *but* its listed in global shortcuts. whatsup?
<genii> iargue: Which one is connected to the internet?
<iargue> the pc with the linux
<genii> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<genii> iargue: The link from the bot explains how to set up that part on the linux box. The client then in this case can be running whatever OS
<an1L> hi...need help.
<an1L> i've got geforce onboard graphics and without installing the driver enabled the advanced settings from the sys settings menu...
<an1L> after that when i login i get a white screen...i can see the outlines of the plasma component but its unusable...
<iargue> thank you all! vereee much :)
<an1L> hello...
<an1L> anybody there??
<voicu> an1L: you could try a more generic driver to see if that works
<voicu> like Vesa
<ghostcube> an1L: u installed nvidia drivers ?
<an1L> nope...
<ghostcube> nope for what
<ghostcube> :)
<iargue> weeeee...
<an1L> havent installed the driver...
<iargue> this is helpfull
<iargue> :)
<ghostcube> an1L: ok then what grafic card is it
<voicu> an1L: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<an1L> geforce 7050 onboard
<an1L> 8.10 kubuntu
<vbgunz> anybody know how I can **reset** khotkeys?
<ghostcube> an1L: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<vbgunz> I have multiple shortcuts that are the same and I think they're messing with me :/
<BluesKaj> ct529 , I have nvidia 7600GT , and the same driver you have is supposed to work for it , but I haven't tried "the latest driver" the glx-180  because the 177 works just fine for my card. Latest isn't always the greatest .:P
<Basem> now i need program that can run voice and cam for yahoo and msn
<ct529> BluesKaj: I tried to install the latest to see if there was a solution to the problem .... but no improvement
<ct529> BluesKaj: I also need > 180.22 for cuda
<BluesKaj> cuda?
<mefisto__> hehe I just looked it up in wikipedia :P
<an1L_> ghostcube: it says"couldnt find package"
<ct529> BluesKaj: http://www.nvidia.com/object/cuda_home.html#
<ct529> BluesKaj: mefisto__: no improvment anyway
<ghostcube> an1L can u pastebin pls your sources.list to pastie.org
<an1L_> where do i find that file??
<ghostcube> /etc/apt
<BluesKaj> ct529, it may not be X or the graphics at all ..it could be other drivers
<an1L_> im sorry im not able to access net thru my desktop...currently using laptop.i've opened it and see a list of repositories
<an1L_> should i add anything
<an1L_> ghostcube: ^^
<ghostcube> an1L: hmm check if the intrepid-backports is opened
<ct529> mefisto__: BluesKaj: which drivers for example? how do I debug the startup sequence, to understand which part of the startup sequence has the problem?
<ct529> mefisto__: if the icons that appear between login and the desktop (the five flicking icons) mean anything, the last one is the one that gets stuck ....
<an1L_> sorry power down...i'll try it later.
<thor> hi
 * ct529 rebooting X
<thor> what piece of software can i use to record (video) what i'm doing ? need for a demo/
<ct529> BluesKaj: mefisto__: it is the flipping comic strip widget!!!!
<BluesKaj> bah ! widgets
<ct529> BluesKaj: :(:(:(:(
<BluesKaj> stupid cartoony stuff IMO
<ct529> I cannot believe .... does any widget generate the same problem?
<BluesKaj> I just put up with it cuz i must
<cheata> someone could help me how to install my drivers for my intel graphic card ?
<cheata> I just have logged in
<cheata> and when doing "startx" to start KDE the screen gets blue or any other colors and nothing goes on
<BluesKaj> cheata , lspci | grep VGA to find your card and model
<cheata> I have already found the driver for my graphic card, it's "xf86-video-intel"
<BluesKaj> cheata , then open adept and type it into the searchbar , then choose the driver that's listed under properties and install it
<vbgunz> where can I get the plasma widget "spacer" ?
<mefisto__> kde-look.org ?
<cheata> BluesKaj grep VGA hangs
<Riddell> ** testers needed, anyone using KDE 4.1 in intrepid with a printer
<cheata> and lspci gives input/ouput error
<BluesKaj> cheata , pls run the command in the terminal to make sure : lspci | grep VGA
<cheata> but I know which card is inside
<cheata> I can't find the | on the laptops keyboard
<cheata> I tried everything :)
<cheata> I think it's english keyboard, but I have german keyboard
<thor> so, anyone can tell me what software to use for recording a video demo from my computer ?
<BluesKaj> it doesn't matter if you know what the card is , the pc has to know the right name for it
<mefisto__> thor: you mean record a video of the desktop?
<BluesKaj> i don't see xf86-video-intel,listed in adept , cheata
<thor> yes
<cheata> http://intellinuxgraphics.org/index.html
<cheata> thats the page of the driver.
<mefisto__> cheata: xserver-xorg-video-intel
<cheata> problem is I have no idea what to do :(
<cheata> I try to find the "|" on the keyboard..
<genii> BluesKaj: In *buntu the same intel driver is named xserver-xorg-video-intel
<genii> cheata: Apologies, didn't see your correction :)
<thor> mefisto_: yes. to record a video of the desktop
<mefisto__> thor: istanbul, krecordmydesktop, xvidcap
<mefisto__> cheata: what is the \ key with shift?
<thor> merfisto_: thanks
<cheata> mefisto__ it's #
<cheata> but without shift
<genii> Riddell: Does it matter what kind of printer?
<downhill_> garri: boo
<daffi> hey someone able to help me with a egrep command?
<cheata> so what should I do ?
<daffi> echo hahahahuhu > dat1 then egrep 'ha{2,3}' that doesn't work but egrep '(ha){2,3}' wroks
<daffi> why
<downhill_> AlanasAnikonis: was it you who helped me with my X-Fi/ALSA driver problem?
<Riddell> genii: any USB printer
<hp> please help on adept crash bug
<genii> Riddell: Ah. I have only a TCP printer atm :(
<mefisto__> cheata: is this what your keyboard looks like: http://carbon.cudenver.edu/~tphillip/GermanKeyboardLayout.html
<cheata> xf86-video-intel-2.6.1.tar.gz  is this the right one I should get for installing my intel graphic card ?
<cheata> mefisto__ the keyboard yes
<hp> is there anyone that could help me???
<cheata> but I think it is configured as english keyboard in my usb stick version
<AlanasAnikonis> downhill_: no? :)
<downhill_> ok n/m
<hp> pleassssssssssssssssssssse!!!
<mefisto__> cheata: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel   should install it
<downhill_> hp: explain it in a useful manner and perhaps someone can help ya
<downhill_> we're not psychic, man
<hp> ok man thnx
<mefisto__> I knew he was going to say that
<downhill_> who what?
<mefisto__> I'll tell your fortune for 50 bucks :)
<downhill_> mefisto__: do you have a money-back guarantee
<downhill_> ?
<downhill_> heh
<downhill_> apparently hp's problem wasn't all that important
<mefisto__> I can only tell influences and tendencies in your life. I can't guarantee what you will do with those influences :P
<mefisto__> the free will defence
<badpc> anyone know how to change the appearance of windows in kde 4.1
<downhill_> badpc: look in System Settings > appareance
<downhill_> er appearance* my spelling is awful today.
<badpc> downhill_: yeah i did that i meant to say how to add more windows to that panel
<downhill_> more windows?
<badpc> downhill_: yeah you know the border around everything
<downhill_> you're confusing the crud out of me, bud
<downhill_> the window decorators?
<cheata> mefisto__ for apt-get I need an internet connection ?
<downhill_> cheata: yeah. or download the .deb and use dpkg -i on it locally
<cheata> and where can I download the .deb ?
<badpc> downhill_: yes thats it how do i add to the list
<cheata> problem is, I just have a live linux on my usb stick, and no connection to internet..
<cheata> so I need to download it on pc and put it on usb stick somehow
<mefisto__> cheata: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=xserver-xorg-video-intel
<downhill_> badpc: install kwin styles... but there aren't a boatload of them, not like Emerald
<badpc> downhill_: thought emerald was no longer supported?
<mefisto__> badpc: apt-cache search kwin-style
<downhill_> yeah well since when have the Compiz devs realized what's good and what's bad?
<downhill_> hurr hurr let's fork and merge from now 'til forver!
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: hey man you about?
<cheata> ok I got the .deb
<mefisto__> ActionParsnip: yep
<downhill_> cheata: and it's dependencies?
<cheata> just the .deb
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: I spreaded the word about the tooltip thing to #compiz so they can tell folks if they ask :)
<downhill_> well you'll need it's deps if you don't have them already
<downhill_> ActionParsnip: tooltip thing?
<ActionParsnip> downhill_: kde + compiz + window previews
<cheata> downhill_ you mean like libc6, or libdrm-intel1 ??
<downhill_> oh, ok, n/m
<denis__> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ActionParsnip> downhill_: if you have those 3 things, the preview goes over the tooltip used in kde so I turned it off
<downhill_> sucks
<cheata> downhill_ you mean like libc6, or libdrm-intel1 ??
<downhill_> cheata: I mean whatever's listed on the packages page ;)
<downhill_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<cheata> ok I will get them
<Pet^Aw> hi, there is a textual editor C/C++ for Xubuntu ??
<downhill_> a lot of the deps of the 'intel' Xorg driver are installed by default, including the 'intel' X.org driver normally. why don't you have it? :O
<Tm_T> Pet^Aw: leafpad, kate and more
<downhill_> Pet^Aw: why are you asking in #kubuntu? #xubuntu
<Pet^Aw> oh sorr
<Pet^Aw> downhill_ , sorry
<ct529> I have solved the problem ....
<downhill_> it's straight
<ActionParsnip> Pet^Aw: source code is text so any text editor will fly
<Omegaist> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<ct529> I have to say that I do not like some of the widget having the big black square background .... I wonder if it possible to avoid it!
<cheata> downhill_ I got them all
<cheata> and now ?
<cheata> where do I have to put it on my usb stick ?
<downhill_> ActionParsnip: anywho, I thought it might pertain to the tooltip corruption I get now. if you enable tooltips with Dolphin, things get nasty quickly (at least with kwin w/o compositing)
<ActionParsnip> i dont use dolphin
<ActionParsnip> or any file browser
<downhill_> cheata: yeah, then boot into your install and use dpkg to install them (man dpkg). if you're still missing deps... well, yeah, rinse and repeat heh
<downhill_> ActionParsnip: hardcore.
<uros_> hi all. i would like to add a new user in 8.10 but i cant find the users&groups category in the system settings
<mefisto__> ct529: in 4.2 there is Desktop theme details, in systemsettings, where you can choose which theme widget backgrounds use (as well as other desktop elements)
<ActionParsnip> downhill_: no i just like speed
<downhill_> heh, no comment
<cheata> downhill_ I downloaded the .debs on a pc which has internet connection, now I have to put them on my usb stick where my live linux is located
<cheata> but where do I have to put them ?
<brunes> Hey all. I am trying to get Google Gadgets working in Plasma in KDe 4.2 (Intrepid). I installed the kde-nightly-google-gadgets package, but all that seems to do is create a bunch of stuff under /opt/project-neon. If I run ggl-qt from there, Google Desktop gadgets *does* work - but it doesn't integrate into Plasma at all
<downhill_> cheata: you're using a LiveCD? O_o
<cheata> yes
<BluesKaj> I've decided to use dolphin due to thefact that copying and pasting, finding file pr perties etc is easier with it than konq. Konq no longer copies and pastes from one folder to another without both being open
<cheata> live linux on usb
<ct529> mefisto__: I would rather do it for each widget .... :D
<downhill_> well, hope you have enough RAM :p
<mefisto__> ct529: so how much difference in startup after removing the comic strip widget?
<cheata> 2gb or 4gb
<ct529> mefisto_: kde people never stop complaining about the configuration possibilities .... :D
<downhill_> cheata: anywhere will do. desktop is easy ;) or perhaps your homedir
<gorgonizer> uros_: there should be a program called kuser in the System submenu in Applications..
<ct529> mefisto__: from 40 sec to less than 4 sec ....
<ct529> mefisto__: :)
<commander_> i'm loving this 8.10 in Kubuntu.
<mefisto__> ct529: that's more like it
<quassel208> does someone know if the caon pixma mp 140 all-in-one printer works under kubuntu
<uros_> gorgoniser: tnx !!
<gorgonizer> BluesKaj: you should be able to get Move To/Copy To options in the sub-menu in konqueror..
<mefisto__> quassel208: look in ubuntu forums. I think people have had trouble with pixma
<ct529> mefisto__: I have not measured it exactly now .... but now it looks normal, even very fast :)
<downhill_> quassel208: http://tinyurl.com/b96wk6
<badpc> downhill_: ok i downloaded the windows now were do i find them?
<cheata> downhill_ I have no desktop or any other directory, I put it in rootcopy..
<mefisto__> downhill_: that was very nice
<downhill_> badpc: under appearance, bud. look around, it's not complicated.
<downhill_> cheata: no idea what that means. you have a desktop directory if you're running a liveCD
<badpc> downhill_: im looking in appearance but the new ones are not there
<cheata> I want to put the files on the same usb stick as my linux is located..
<ct529> downhill_: how di you make the screencast?
<downhill_> badpc: what did you install exactly?
<ct529> downhill_: s/di/did
<uros_> one more thing - switched back to kde from gnome and see that adept6 has changed (no toolbar / huge icons sources/search...) on the side) is there any way to get the old look back?
<downhill_> ct529: http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/
<downhill_> why is everyone talking to just me >.<
 * downhill_ points at mefisto__
<ct529> because everything has been downhill_ since you ever arrived
<ct529> :D:D:D:D
<mefisto__> downhill_: you have real answers
<downhill_> at least you didn't make an uphill joke
<badpc> downhill_: kwin-styles
<ct529> downhill_: :)
<downhill_> badpc: then um, yeah, they should be in "Windows"... try logging out and in? :S
<denis__> Hello, my opera 9.63 doens't display flash content even after reinstalling the actual flash.deb
<downhill_> badpc: are you on 8.10 or newer? (Kubuntu release number)
<ct529> denis__: ubuntu version?
 * phobos_idle is away: Gone away for now
<ct529> denis__: (architecture as well)
<ActionParsnip> denis__: symlink the .so file in /usr/lib/opera/plugins
<denis__> ct529: intrepid 8.10 on x86
<denis__> ActionParsnip: I don't know how to do that
<denis__> but I coud look it up...
<ActionParsnip> denis__: find the libflashplayer.so file in your system, yuo can then run: cd /usr/lib/opera/plugins; sudo ln -s /path/to/libflashplayer.so
<denis__> ActionParsnip: btw, my opera plugin folder is empty
<downhill_> denis__: then that's why it's not playing ;) ;)
<ActionParsnip> denis__: do you have one in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins  ?
<denis__> ActionParsnip: but it opened pdf
<ActionParsnip> denis__: thats fine it wont be soon
<denis__> ActionParsnip:  there is a flashplugin-alternative.so
<ct529> denis__: alternatively go with opera on www.adobe.com and install the plugin from there
<ActionParsnip> denis__: try:: sudo find / -name *.so | grep flash
<downhill_> protip: won't work on 64-bit
<denis__> ct529:  I already did that yesterday! It always says that the operamotifwrapper is missing
<mefisto__> /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so or /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so ?
<ct529> talk to you in a short while sorry
<denis__> mefisto__:  first one is there
<ActionParsnip> denis__: perfect
<denis__> ct529:  no problem
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: ty man
<denis__> so what am I supposed to do now?
<ActionParsnip> denis__: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so  /usr/lib/opera/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<ActionParsnip> denis__: run that and close all operas
<denis__> done
<ActionParsnip> denis__: run opera
<denis__> let's try it
 * ActionParsnip plays a drumroll
<willDH> Hello everyone.
<ActionParsnip> !hi | willDH
<ubottu> willDH: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<denis__> ActionParsnip:  It works! Thanks guys!
<willDH> Could i seek help for usage with my new Kubuntu unstallation here?
<ActionParsnip> denis__: bam
<ActionParsnip> denis__: same with any browser you install
<denis__> but why doesn't adept  automatically set it up?
<ActionParsnip> denis__: its not adepts job
<denis__> the others work, firefox and konqueror
<downhill_> yeah but they're also from the Ubuntu repos
<ActionParsnip> denis__: adept installs the browser, if teh package has the plugin in it, it would work
<downhill_> glad it's working for ya, denis__ ^_^
<denis__> hmm, as far as I remember it always worked automatically
<ActionParsnip> denis__: then they are configured for plugin folders to read all the plugin folders and grab them.
<denis__> yes, right
<denis__> one second
<willDH> Could someone tell me if i'm experienceing a bug issue, or if this is normal.
<denis__> great!  Eveb veetle should work!
<willDH> I have an Intel 945GMA vga chipset in my laptop.
<willDH> Every time my resolution changes i get booted back to the login screen.
<ActionParsnip> willDH: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/266965
<cheata> willDH me too
<denis__> willDH:  me too
<denis__> lol
<willDH> D=
<cheata> lol
<denis__> what's your problem?
<willDH> I guess it's a bug then, haha.
<cheata> xorg
<ActionParsnip> willDH: try a different res
<ActionParsnip> willDH: or try the i810 driver
<willDH> How would i go about switching driver's?
<cheata> my problem is, I'm using a live distro, and when doing startx to start KDEit hangs up
<cheata> screen shows just some colors and stripes
<phitoo> Hello! I have downloaded the PPA packages of 4.2. I'm having a few problems. One of them is that the flash plug in no longer loads. Any clues?
<ActionParsnip> willDH: edit xorg.conf
<willDH> I get that flashing color's screen as well.
<denis__> phitoo:  reinstall?
<ActionParsnip> phitoo: reinstall it and make sure there is a symlink in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<phitoo> You mean reinstall kde?
<ActionParsnip> phitoo: no, just reinstall flash
<phitoo> Ha! I don't have a .mozilla/plugins
<phitoo> ActionParsnip: Tried that already.
<ActionParsnip> phitoo: sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-nonfree
<genii> phitoo:  ~/.mozilla   not  just .mozilla
<willDH> ActionParsnip Do i run Edit Xorg.conf in my terminal?
<phitoo> ActionParsnip: That symlink should be to where?
<ActionParsnip> phitoo: then: mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins; ln -s /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<phitoo> genii: Sorry. That's what I meant.
<ActionParsnip> willDH: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mefisto__> apparently adobe-flashplugin is the new package name in intrepid
<willDH> ActionParsnip: I run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg for an automatic update for my current vga driver's correct?
<ActionParsnip> willDH: ive never used that
<phitoo> ActionParsnip: No go. The symlink is created. I reloaded Konqueror but all I get is the same thingie that says Start Plugin.
<phitoo> Will try reinstalling Flash again.
<BluesKaj> willDH, normally that's just to update any xorg.conf  edits afaik
<willDH> ActionParsnip: That is the option that came up when i ran the command you gave me.
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: doesnt show up in my apt-cache search
<ActionParsnip> willDH: you need to edit the file to be similar to the link i sent
<mefisto__> phitoo: make sure konqueror is set to search for plugins in the right paths
<gorgonizer> willDH: afaik, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg no longer allows the selection of specific drivers for the xserver... though it did on previous xserver releases..
<cheata> willDH what's your problem with the intel graphic card ?
<willDH> I get kicked back to the login screen upon the change of resolution's. Gaming. Video's.
<maco> isnt there only 1 driver for intel anyway....called -intel
<maco> i thought the old -i945 and -i855 ones were gone
<willDH> ActionParsnip: I am afraid to touch this edit in the terminal. I'm completely new to Linux BTW.
<cheata> willDH I'm new to linux too
<cheata> I can't even get in KDE
<ActionParsnip> willDH: its the best way to learn, the file only defines display and mouse / keyboard settings so it wont break anything
<willDH> cheata: I'm glad i'm not the only one.
<willDH> All i know at the moment, is that i am having problem's with VGA and sound.
<mefisto__> willDH: you can back up your current xorg.conf, so it's easy to restore if you want to
<willDH> Can't seem to get my sound back.
<shutdown> Hello, I'm from Poland. Pleas give me polish channel support for kubuntu. My engilish is very bed.... sorry :P
<maco> shutdown: #ubuntu-pl
<shutdown> fot kubuntu...
<chucky> hi
<shutdown> for kubuntu
<ubuntu_> hello
<BluesKaj> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<shutdown> ok, bay
<phitoo> ActionParsnip: Sorry! I was cut off for a few minutes. Have I missed anything? I am reinstalling Flash now.
<ActionParsnip> phitoo: you need a symlink to ~/.mozilla/plugins  did you get that line?
<ubuntu_> i have been trying for days to get past the login screen, most recently i have tried to change my xorg drivers, tried vesa and nv.
<phitoo> ActionParsnip: Did that and there was no change.
<willDH> Does Kubuntu come with LIBDRM pre-installed?
<phitoo> ActionParsnip: Just reinstalled Flash. Restarted Konqueror and I still have Start Plugin instead of Flash.
<ActionParsnip> phitoo: can you give the output of: file ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<ActionParsnip> oh konqueror...?
<phitoo> ActionParsnip: Oops! Where you expecting something else?
<ActionParsnip> i dont use konqueror so wouldnt know where its plugins folder is
<ActionParsnip> phitoo: most users are firefo brainwashed
<ActionParsnip> *firefox
<gorgonizer> phitoo: there is an option within Konqueror settings to search for plugins within various folders, ensure that ~/.mozilla/plugins is listed...
<willDH> How do i open a .deb file?
<mefisto__> phitoo: make sure konqueror is set to search for plugins in the right paths
<ActionParsnip> willDH: do you want to extract it? or install it as a package?
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | willDH
<ubottu> willDH: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<phitoo> gorgonizer: been there done that. And it finds the plugin.
<BluesKaj> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BluesKaj> !drm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drm
<willDH> It's a set of test driver's for intel VGA.
<BluesKaj> !info drm
<ubottu> Package drm does not exist in intrepid
<willDH> https://edge.launchpad.net/~intel-gfx-testing/+archive/ppa
<mefisto__> phitoo: is ~/.mozilla/plugins at the top of the list of paths? konqueror uses the first one it finds
<BluesKaj> willDH , open or install .. right click on the .deb file , option to install with the "deb installer"
<gorgonizer> phitoo: which flash plugin are you using, as I use the flashplugin-nonfree package, and flash works in Konqueror for me (4.2)
<phitoo> mefisto_: Yes, it is. And konqueror finds the actual path in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so.
<phitoo> gorgonizer: same as you. From multiverse, I believe.
<gorgonizer> phitoo: yep, the package is from multiverse repo, do you have the version 10.0.15.3ubuntu1~intrepid1?
<mefisto__> phitoo: should be libflashplayer.so
<phitoo> gorgonizer: Correct. Perhaps it's a 64bit problem. I'm using arch amd64.
<gorgonizer> phitoo: ahhh, I am using 32bit...
<mefisto__> phitoo: there is a 64bit flash plugin at adobe.com
<phitoo> mefisto__: I've always seen that alternative so there, I think.
<phitoo> mefisto__: If it's not packaged, I don't use it. I don't want to create more problems around me. :-)
<maco> i use swfdec and swfdec-mozilla
<willDH> Error: Dependancy is not satisfiable: Libdrm-intel1
<willDH> Well, i guess that is out of the question.
<mefisto__> phitoo: you just need the .so file to try it. deleting that file from wherever you want to put it is all you have to do to uninstall it
<phitoo> mefisto__: hang on! Just found something peculiar.
<siekacz> hi
<HEP85> Will enabling compositing reduce battery life?
<genii> HEP85: All other things being equal, yes
<Pici> Yes. Since it will be using your video card more, which requires power, fans running, etc.
<mefisto__> HEP85: there are power profiles that canswitch off things like compositing when on battery power
<HEP85> I have only a small on-chip gfx from intel, but I guess it will also use more power, right?
<phitoo> mefisto__: Well, maybe not so peculiar. The usr/lib location is a pointer to another symlink in /etc/alternatives which in turn point to /var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/npwrapper-libflashplayer.so.
<phitoo> OK, guys! I think I'm going to file that one as a bug. Thanks for trying.
<HEP85> I am thinking about setting all battery power profiles to disable compositing, because my the battery in my new laptop currently lasts only almost 3 hours, while 4.5 were advertised
<mefisto__> phitoo: take a look at man update-alternatives
<phitoo> Now, there is that little problem with kontact crashing on startup....?
<HEP85> I will see how much this will do
<maco> 4.5??
<HEP85> Thanks
<maco> wow
<maco> my battery was advertised at 2 and i get 2.5
<maco> (with compiz)
<HEP85> I got a HP 550
<commander_> i need help. i'm trying to get the copmpiz effcts like  rotating cube,window shifter ,etc on here
<HEP85> it's only 350€
<pulaski> hello, has anyone experienced problems loading local html pages containing simple pages with embedded javascipt with the recent firefox update? I can loadother remote pages ok except gmail.
<mefisto__> HEP85: batteries usually don't last as long as advertised. maco is the lucky exception
<maco> commander_: kwin has those built-in
<HEP85> mefisto__: I thought so, but I didn't expect such a big difference. More like about 3.5 or so
<commander_> kwin/
<commander_> ?
<maco> commander_: kde's window manager. it does compositing and it does the most known features from compiz
<commander_> maco where's that?
<maco> commander_: just go to system settings -> desktop and check the "enable desktop effects" box.
<maco> the tabs in there let you set such things
<commander_> how do i get to that?
<maco> if you want the window switcher where it shows a big rectange with previes of the windows, choose "box switch" (you can type into the "search plugins" box to get it easily)
<maco> commander_: with a mouse?
<maco> its in the menu
<maco> as soon as you open the menu, system settings is on the first page
<mefisto__> commander_: here's a quick way: right-click any window titlebar, configure window behaviour
<commander_> ok i did that but i don't see nothign for the cube effect,etc.
<mefisto__> commander_: do you have kde4?
<phitoo> Is there a way to test Flash on kubuntu outside of konqueror?
<mastersanta> ??
<BluesKaj> phitoo , firefox
<mastersanta> firefox + mplayer plugin :)
<phitoo> BluesKaj: Yes, but how much of KDE would that use?
<commander_> kde4.1/kubuntu 8.10
<mefisto__> commander_: in the "all effects" tab
<BluesKaj> phitoo, what exactly are you trying to test with flash ?
<gorgonizer> commander_: I think the desktop cube effect was only added for KDE 4.2
<mefisto__> ahh, I think gorgonizer is right
<commander_> can i get kde4.2
<BluesKaj> gorgonizer, I was using the cube in 4.1
<phitoo> BluesKaj: konqueror does not seem to load the plugin.
<gorgonizer> commander_: yes, it is in an experimental repository.. http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<BluesKaj> phitoo, youtube ?
<gorgonizer> BluesKaj: according to the 4.2 Feature Plan it was added fpor 4.2, it may have been backported, I am unsure...
<BluesKaj> yeah, it was, gorgonizer
<phitoo> BluesKaj: No flashplayer loaded no youtube. But as I said previously I'll file a bug.
<whut> What's the best software to try and restore a corrupted flash-card?
<genii> phitoo: Ask them in #arora about a deb for kubuntu (arora is a qt based browser with nsplugin support, but it is currently not included in stock repos)
<BluesKaj> phitoo ,  flashplugin-nonfree installed ?
<phitoo> genii: now that sounds like what's need.
<phitoo> BluesKaj: Yes. And we just went through the exercise.
<BluesKaj> ! flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BluesKaj> !flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mefisto__> phitoo: try putting /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/ at the top of the list of paths in konq plugin settings
<BluesKaj> ok , phitoo test it with firefox , just to make sure
<badpc> how do you change the login screen in kde 4.1?
<nashk> Hi, I'm having a very hard time letting kubuntu see my cdrom. Is there some module I need to load for it to see it?
<giarca> badpc: it's called splash screen and you can find it in system setting - apparenace - splash screen
<Ga_Boi> hey
<mefisto__> no, it's not splashscreen
<mefisto__> systemsettings, advanced tab, login manager
<badpc> giarca: no im talking about the login screen not the splash
<phitoo> mefisto__: I think it needs that npwrapper file. After all the player is supposed to be for mozilla so konqueror most likely needs to do some mapping.
<Ga_Boi> hey is there any particular reason an nc8430 wouldn't be able to read an 8 gb sdhc card with its built in reader? :X
<giarca> badpc: ah sorry, misunderstand
<ct529> hi
<FatBoy> Hey dudes
 * Ga_Boi sighs
<maco> Ga_Boi: maybe the reader only does normal SD?
<ct529> I have plugged in a camera .... it is properly recognised but does not request installing drivers .... :(
<maco> Ga_Boi: or the hardware can do SDHC but the driver can't...
<FatBoy> anyone knows where to get the best ATI drivers for Kubuntu 8.10
<Ga_Boi> well the issue is i could swear i got it to read it once.
<maco> ct529: does it work?
<Ga_Boi> but, now the card won't get read by my comp or my n810
<maco> ct529: usually usb cameras just come to life on their own
<Ga_Boi> i've tried up grading drivers, i've tried every work around on the net X.x
<phitoo> BluesKaj: Installing firefox would pull in 77 new packages...
<Ga_Boi> the wierdest damn thing is it registers in my phone
<Ga_Boi> and in most peoples phones
<Ga_Boi> it jsut won't format in the phones.
<Ga_Boi> it doesn't appear at all when i put it in my comp or n810
<ct529> maco: skype does not recognise it
<downhill_> Ga_Boi: restart hal
<Ga_Boi> how would i do that?
<downhill_> /etc/init.d/hal restart #as root
<downhill_> I even made that copy & paste friendly :p
<ct529> maco: actually there should be a device
<Ga_Boi> ah.. well i'll try]
<ct529> maco: like /dev/video .... but it is not there
<maco> ct529: nothing with Cheese either then?
<maco> some cameras work with some apps but not all
<ct529> maco: Creative Technology, Ltd Live! Cam Video IM Pro is the camera
<Ga_Boi> operation  not permitted
<downhill_> then it's probably using V4L 1 instead of 2 or something
<downhill_> Ga_Boi: as root.
<maco> but if there's no device, then yeah you probably need a driver. one may exist on the internet somewhere. or one may need to be written.
<Ga_Boi> i thought i had root >.<
<maco> Ga_Boi: did you use sudo?
<Ga_Boi> doh' i'm a linux newb >.<
<downhill_> sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<Ga_Boi> i know lol
<Ga_Boi> i just ment i forgot sudo >.<
<Ga_Boi> anyway the hard drive is spinnin now lol
<ct529> maco: cheese says no camera found
<maco> ct529: in that case: google. maybe someone wrote a driver, maybe they didn't
<downhill_> Ga_Boi: you can hear the HDD?
<Ga_Boi> cd drive my bad >.<
<downhill_> oh, right
<Ga_Boi> terribly sorry i'm so far gone.. last weeks been hell lol
<Ga_Boi> anyway  it responded  * Restarting Hardware abstraction layer hald                            [ OK ]
<downhill_> ya huh
<downhill_> try plugging in your whateverthehell card
<Ga_Boi> nothing x.X
<downhill_> you're using a USB card reader?
<mefisto__> phitoo: do you have linux32 installed?
<Ga_Boi> built in reader
<Ga_Boi> sd*sc
<downhill_> ok, so is it persistent? like, does the device show up regardless of whether or not there's a card plugged in physically?
<commander_> ok i really need help insstalling KDE 4.2!!!
<Ga_Boi> no
<Ga_Boi> nothing shows up at all
<downhill_> commander_: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ok!!!!!!!!!!!!!say!!!!!!your!!!!!question!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<downhill_> um, I dunno Ga_Boi...
<commander_> I WANT TO GET KDE 4.2 BUT THE WAY THEY SHOWING IT I CAN'T GET IT THRU ADEPT MANAGER
<downhill_> well maybe but frankly I don't have the energy atm to go through the routine of finding out what drive it is (in /dev) blah blah
<downhill_> commander_: what's the problem?
<Ga_Boi> oh well thanks man preciate it.
<commander_> GETTING THE KDE 4 UPDATE
<downhill_> Ga_Boi: if you can figure out what drive it is, try using "mount" to ...
<downhill_> or not
<downhill_> commander_: specifically...
<SilentDis> hello.  i just plugged in a USB headset, it was recognized, the 'test' button works.  I've promoted it to the main device to use in the multimedia settings... yet nothing is using it.  How do i switch to using it (kubuntu 8.10)
<commander_> 4.2.0
<commander_> i guess
<gorgonizer> commander_: the update is easier to perform via the command line..
<downhill_> commander_: what's the problem? what error are you getting? what are you doing?
<commander_> a lot of errors
<commander_> and i'm doing exactly want it tells me
<gorgonizer> commander_: is it complaining about an problem overwriting a file?
 * downhill_ gives up
<commander_> i think so
<mefisto__> commander_: why don't you just tell us what the errors are?
<gorgonizer> can you locate in the error which package is causing the overwirte issue?
<gorgonizer> if so, you will need to do sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite [Packagename]   where packagename also includes the path to the package..
<matveev> Hi! What is the easiest way to generate a random number from command line?
<SilentDis> hello.  i just plugged in a USB headset, it was recognized, the 'test' button works.  I've promoted it to the main device to use in the multimedia settings... yet nothing is using it.  How do i switch to using it (kubuntu 8.10)
<matveev> never mind, this works fine: echo $(($RANDOM % 10))
<vbgunz> kubuntu does not come with a spacer plasma widget correct?
<blahjake> matveev: nice to know, is that a bash-ism or more general?
<matveev> blahjake: doesnt work in "tcsh" so it must be
<sorset> hi, im using kubuntu 8.10, KBluetooth4 is already running but GUI doesnt appear.... i didnt have this problem in previous kubuntu..
<vbgunz> anybody have a widescreen? anyone have any idea why the oxygen greeter does not scale width wise? I have these black bars on left/right side of my greeter
<nizertop> Hello
<vbgunz> hello, and welcome again to the apertue science enrichment center
<nizertop> Does anybody know how to add extra repositories in kubuntu 8.04
<Bauldrick> Hi - whats the best way to `join` 2 .avi files? I have done "cat file_1.avi fle_2.avi > file.avi" and then "mencoder file.avi -o file_output.avi -forceidx -ovc copy -oac copy" but the second half comes out scrambled
<maco> nizertop: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<vbgunz> nizertop: /etc/apt/sources.list
<maco> Bauldrick: thats probably because there are start of video headers in there. try kdenlive, maybe?
<nizertop> I'd like to add repositories for openoffice.org and firefox but I'm not sure what they are?
<maco> nizertop: er...they're in the ubuntu repositories already
<gorgonizer> vbgunz: I have a widescreen monitor, and a number of prompts/greeters are not correctly aligned horizontally, but I don't think I get black bars during login...
<vbgunz> gorgonizer: they go away and flip back/forth after logging in. I mean the greeter screen. the background image is a svg but it doesn't scale width wise
<uman_> Hey guys. I changed mobos so now i only have 2 nics instead of 3.. The thing is i really need to change the name of eth1 to eth2. how can i do that? Thanks
<nizertop> If they
<nizertop> If they're in their already, then how come I can't upgrade openoffice to 3.0?
<maco> nizertop: becaue 8.10 only has 2.4
<gorgonizer> nizertop: OO3 is in a different repo..
<nizertop> ok
<maco> nizertop: if you want 3.0, follow the directions on https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa
<nizertop> what can I say, I'm a newbie
<mefisto__> nizertop: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main
<gorgonizer> vbgunz: I am unsure as to which screen you mean, the one for grub (which always sits on the left for me) or the Kubuntu loading screen (which is central for me)
<vbgunz> gorgonizer: the KDM greeter screen
<uman1> Hey guys. I changed mobos so now i only have 2 nics instead of 3.. The thing is i really need to change the name of eth1 to eth2. how can i do that? Thanks
<maco> uman1: i can only think of the red hat way to do that :(
<gorgonizer> vbgunz: the login screen?  That is central for me (or do you mean the post login/pre-desktop screen)?
<vbgunz> gorgonizer: the KDM greeter screen. its the X screen you use to log in
<gorgonizer> ah, that is correctly positioned for me..
<vbgunz> gorgonizer: not the position. the background scale
<gorgonizer> wel, ht is what I meant, it fits the entirity of my 1680x1050 dispay..
<mefisto__> uman1: it's a script in /etc/udev/rules.d/   somewhere that sets the name
<vbgunz> mines was 1920x1080 and now 2048x1120 ... the greet screen never fits either one
<maco> uman1: /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persisten-net.rules
<uman1> maco mefisto thanks, i found out how, had to change 70-persistent-net.rules
<uman1> maco, haha thanks anyway, gonna logout or reboot to see if the changes are applied
<gorgonizer> vbgunz: no black bars either side, I did have it where the greeter screen was bigger than my desktop, but that was due to a virtual desktop entry in xorg.conf..
<maco> reboot i think
<maco> OH! figured out why my NICs start at eth1 and wlan1
<maco> it ties to mac address, and i swapped the hard drive between 2 computers
<vbgunz> well, I got it to fit just right by editing the oxygen.xml file and setting the height to 125%
<gorgonizer> vbgunz: will have to remember that when I get a larger widescreen monitor
<vbgunz> now where can I find the post login/pre desktop theme settings?
<mefisto__> vbgunz: you mean the splash?
<vbgunz> yeah, I need to edit something
<mefisto__> systemsettings, appearance, splash screen
<planB> can someone tell me what command is to mount the encrypted partition?
<vbgunz> mefisto__: I mean the actual hard files.
<mefisto__> vbgunz: oh. no idea
<x_> ?
<mefisto__> vbgunz: /usr/share/apps/ksplash/Themes/
<planB> anyone?
<planB> i cant find where the encrypted drive is
<planB> can someone help?
<vbgunz> mefisto__: thanks but that doesn't exist for me
<vbgunz> will try something
<ghostcube> planB, if someone seees it and knows it he will help
<planB> thanx
<maco> planB: are you on jaunty with an encrypted disk and its not auto-setting it up for you when you boot?
<mefisto__> vbgunz: usr/share/kde4/apps/ksplash/Themes
<maco> if so, you need to look at the LuksOpen command
<vbgunz> mefisto__: /usr/share/kde4/apps/ksplash/Themes
<maco> and i dont use an encrypted drive, so i cant get any further than that
<planB> im on trepid - when installing i did an encrypted partition
<vbgunz> mefisto__: thank you very much!
<maco> planB: er...it should unlock and mount when you give it the passphrase on boot
<planB> i dont know how to open/mount it
<planB> its a seperate partition right - thats how i did it
<vbgunz> 1920x1200 seems to be the max resolution
<maco> it should still prompt for a passphrase automatically, if it's for / or /home, i think...
<maco> but anyway, LuksOpen is the command you need, check the manpage because i dont use it
<planB> ok cool
<vbgunz> I think I may have solved my woes here... if I did, I will post back some results
<gwhip> need help! no nvidia driver after todays upgrades
<BluesKaj> which card?
<gwhip> 180.*
<gwhip> that wasdriver it was using
<BluesKaj> driver may hve to be updated orchanged depending on the model
<gwhip> i tried the hardware drivers program to reinstall and it wouldn't go through
<gwhip> should i use envy instead
<Tm_T> gwhip: what upgrades?
<BluesKaj> no,use adept,,, theright driver will be in properties list if you type in the model #
<gwhip> upgraded about 2 hours ago it uninstalled nvidia
<Tm_T> gwhip: intrepid?
<gwhip> sorry, jaunty
<Tm_T> gwhip: erm, you use jaunty, because...
<gwhip> i know i should expect it with alpha
<gwhip> becuase it was working so good with new kde4
<BluesKaj> want jaunty advice ,goto kubuntu+1
<gwhip> BluesKaj: thanks
<Tm_T> gwhip: FYI: with alpha software, you will get breakages, and you should be ready to fix stuff (:
<BluesKaj> err #kubuntu+1
<Tm_T> root: hi, are we rooted now?
<gwhip> yea i know that's why all files i need are on separate data partitions
<Tm_T> gwhip: which might not save you from breakages that leads to dataloss (:
<gwhip> #kubuntu+1 just takes me to #ubuntu+1
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Is there a way to stop middle-click from pasting? Its getting annoying to have stuff like "fetti Pasta Course list last upda" randomly inserted into documents and emails :/
<willHD> Is there a bug in everyone's VGA driver set?
<willHD> Such as reolution glitching out.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> ?
<willHD> My VGA driver send's me back to the login screen when i change resolution's.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> willHD: lol I couldn't even figure out how to change the resolution.
<willHD> Application's > System > Screen size & Rotate.
<willHD> It will open an icon in your systray to change yoru resolution.
<mefisto__> CoJaBo-Aztec: there is a way to make the middle-click emulated with simultaneous left+right click. that might work, but not sure what it will do when you do a normal middle-click
<willHD> I have no clue.
<willHD> I'm new to Kubuntu myself.
<mefisto__> CoJaBo-Aztec: might not make any difference, but you could try
<mefisto__> CoJaBo-Aztec: in xorg.conf add this in mouse section: Option "EmulateWheelButton"	"2"
<mefisto__> CoJaBo-Aztec: in xorg.conf add this in mouse section: Option     "EmulateWheelButton"    "2"
<CoJaBo-Aztec> mefisto__: Does that still keep it working in other programs tho?
<mefisto__> CoJaBo-Aztec: not really sure
 * CoJaBo-Aztec is suprised at the number of simple things that still require editing config files to fix :/
<mefisto__> CoJaBo-Aztec: but probably not :(
<cjae> can someone please test a web page for me report how it shows up? text is all scrambled and hard to read http://www.linux-projects.org/modules/news/
<cjae> tried in ff and konq too
<cjae> and opera
<SlimeyPete> cjae: Same in IE6.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> mefisto__: Any other ideas? Surely this can't be something that can't be done??
<cjae> SlimeyPete: whats up with that you think a would w3b standard?
<cjae> being a lin page and all
<cjae> w3c opps
<willHD> How wouls i check for new hardware updates?
<willHD> Sources > Feth current package lists?
<gorgonizer> willHD: do you mean software updates?  if so, yes...
<Quicken2k> Hi
<willHD> gorgonizer: How would i check to see if there is an updated driver for -intel?
<jim_p> hello people of kde
<gorgonizer> from the command line, do    apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-intel  should tell you the version you have installed, and the newest one available from the repositories..
<jim_p> can you tell me why kopete does not log me it my msn account?
<gorgonizer> jim_p: have you upgraded since yesterday?  A new version of libmsn has been released, it fixed issue for me..
<jim_p> gorgonizer, yes. its the same situation since last week
<gorgonizer> oh, I can log in to my WLM account without issue today after updating this morning (as MSN is now called)...
<jim_p> let me retry and see for the update
<jim_p> gorgonizer, are you sure about the package name?
<gorgonizer> jim_p: package name is libmsn0.1
<jim_p> libmsn0.1 is installed and at the latest version
<bubba> hi, what program do you prefer to rip cd to mp3?
<Tm_T> bubba: I use Konqueror
<bubba> Tm_T, ok, how then?
<gorgonizer> jim_p: my kopete failed to work yesterday, updated this morning and have been able to login all day to my MSN/WLM account(s)..
<jim_p> gorgonizer, all i have to do is wait then
<jim_p> thanks
<jim_p> bubba, i use k3b
<noaXess> with the system monitor widgets i can't get the termal of my nvidia card..
<noaXess> is there any solution to get the nvidia termal?
<gorgonizer> bubba: I tend to use soundKonverter..
<noaXess> with gkrellm i get nvidia temps
<noaXess> is there a widget for this?
<alexei> Hi, how do I find out what ports are forwarded by an SSH session. I seem not to be able to interpret output of "~#" sequence
<dust> tail -f /home/dust/tiny.log |grep -e "tells you" |osd3 &
<dust> why does this not work?
<dust> it works without |osd3 &
<bubba> gorgonizer,  soundKonverter seems ok. However, when I try to rip nothing happens. Should I install some packages?
<jim_p> noaXess, i thing nvidia-settings +some parameter will get you the temperature
<jim_p> anyways, you can always search kde-look.org for some widget
<jim_p> goodnight
<noaXess> jim_p: jep that i know... but easy will be a widget ;)
<Bipolar> I'm using the kde 4.2 packages, but having an issue with Akonadi. what options is /usr/sbin/mysqld-akonadi run with? I'm getting this error http://pastebin.com/m54673428 but I don't know what directory it's looking for.
<kaddi> evening :)
<cjae> does anyone have separate x screens working with 8.10 (nvidia) yet, I tried a use the the built in GUI in nvidia I had something on my tv, but just a x mouse and rest of screen black, I also tried copying an old xorg.conf that I worked with pervious  versions of ubuntu
<gorgonizer> bubba: in Soundkonverter, go to Settings -> Configure Soundkonverter -> backends.. there is an impressive amount of programs it can use, and you can select which programs you want Soundkonverter to use from waht you have installed..
<cjae> I mean twinview is ok but it is annoying having my apps I open on my tv come up on my monitor
<bubba> gorgonizer, now it is set to ffmpeg, is there any option?
<hubar> err, I pissed off my wife by having kubuntu on my laptop and she formatted it. :(
<mefisto__> whose laptop?
<hubar> Mine.
<cjae> hubar: sometimes takes a long time to convert g/f's and wives
<cjae> mine took 6 months
<cjae> now she loves it
<mefisto__> hubar: so she prefers gnome?
<hubar> I am going to buy an apple next time. err
<hubar> mefisto__, she prefers a platform she can watch her desperate housewives episodes on.
<gorgonizer> bubba: if you have different programs installed, you should be able to use the drop down menu to select another..  for MP3, I am using lame..
 * cjae punched last fruit machine he used
<ronny_> i'm confused, i have a 64bit core2duo CPU, why cant i install the 64bit version ?
<bubba> gorgonizer. what is that?
<mefisto__> hubar: does that require IE or something?
<Tecumseh> what makes you think you can't install the 64-bit version?
<cjae> hubar: $500 dual core lappy w/k-x-ubuntu = $500 and good, dual core mac = good but broke
<martijn81> when i connect two usb hard disks, only one is recognized by kde
<martijn81> what can i do about this?
<cjae> broke and in bank
<cjae> -and +as
<gorgonizer> bubba: lame is a program to encode music in mp3 format...
<gorgonizer> although if I remember correctly lame = Lame Ain't an Mp3 Encoder...
<Tecumseh> hubar: you did tell your wife that you put kubuntu on it didn't you?
<bubba> gorgonizer, ok, however. lame doesnt resolve the problem. I click "start" but all I get is "waiting" an nothing happens (0%)
<niels_> can somebody help me with my xp-kubuntu dual boot problem please?
<hubar> mefisto__, I dunno about IE, but it says only windows and Mac.
<mefisto__> doesn't konqueror make ripping CDs ridiculously easy?
<hubar> Tecumseh, yeah she does know.
<hubar> Tecumseh, but woman and technology are...
<bubba> niels_, what is the problem ( hard to tell how to solve it otherwise)
<niels_> i want to uninnstall kubuntu with grub and all, but i don't know how and for some reason i can't boot into xp
<cjae> niels_: just tell the channel, ppl asking to ask makes irc ppl mad
<MrMattux> Mbr probs niels_
<Tecumseh> hubar: I know it took me a while convincing my wife. But after I got through to her that IE != internet but for example Firefox also gets you there I was half way ;)
<cjae> niels_: dl a win98 boot disk with .iso extension on another computer
<cjae> niels_: then boot with cdrom support
<gorgonizer> bubba: for me, it does take a while whilst the CD/DVD drive gets to start reading the disc, but it does begin ripping..
<cjae> niels_: at prompt type fdisk/mbr
<bubba> gorgonizer, my cd rom doesnt even start spinning (although I have no problem listening to the CD)
<gorgonizer> are the tracks added to soundKonverter?
<gorgonizer> bubba: as I had to go to File -> Add CD tracks..
<niels_> @cjae, thx i'll try that
<bubba> gorgonizer, As far as I know they are all added
<gorgonizer> have you selected the correct Output Format on the Simple/Detailed tabs?
<cjae> niels_: that rewrites the master boot record for xp, it is the same on 98 as xp, then you can get partition app for windows and get ypur space back easeus partition manager is free
<cjae> niels_: http://www.allbootdisks.com/downloads/ISO/AllBootDisks_ISO_Image_Downloads25/Win98SE_bootdisk.iso
<cjae> niels_: http://www.download.com/Easeus-Partition-Manager/3000-2248_4-10863346.html
<cjae> niels_: you can also use super grub boot disk but is a little advanced but teaches u stuff too
<mefisto__> niels_: or do it with linux tools: http://ms-sys.sourceforge.net/
<niels_> cjae: thx, but i'll try the 98 boot disk
<cjae> niels_: easiest way ive saw, don't let ppl tell you that xp and 98 mbr are diff cause it is BS, the xp boot disk is not nearly as easy
<niels_> cjae: are you sure i'll be able to boot into xp (since i can't right now)
<cjae> niels_: btw for fututre reference, ubuntu FAQ or something easy like that, has steps to remove ubuntu in simple terms, I think you even find it by searching Opps I uninstalled ubuntu and now I can't boot windows lol
<cjae> niels_: if windows was on the computer first no doubt in my mind, but should work on any setup since it rewrites the MBR at (hd0,0)
<cjae> and I think windows doesnt like it if you install anywhere else
<stephen_> .
<mefisto__> if you have a windows boot floppy, FDISK /mbr  works too
<kaddi> anyone worked with the new windows live messenger plugin with kopete?
<kaddi> i have friends telling me they got download links about something concerning msn 2009 from me
<kaddi> and i don't know what this is supposed to mean
<hubar> probably a link to redirect to a chinese website
<hubar> that gives you a trojan in its iframes.
<stephen_> you got trojan or something on your pc
<ubuntu_> test
<bmunger> i dont like quassel.. i wonder if anyone actually does
<berserker> hi everybody
<Mi> hi berserker
<Walzmyn> I'm running 8.04 - I'm looking in adept for the place to turn on the upgrade to 8.10 as is shown in the wiki, but I can't find it.
<berserker> Hi, Mi
<kaddi> hubar: this is why i'm so confused: 1) i pride myself to have a certain knowledge concerning malware, 2) haven't gotten those redirects with windows, 3) haven't used a windows box in weeks and the  link jist appeared
<kaddi> so its either something to do with the new wlm-plugin in kopete or i don't know
<kaddi> he hasn't saved the link, so I can't tell if its legit or not
<Mi> Wher you from ? berserker
<berserker> spain, and you??
<Mi> germany
<berserker> some spanish, Mi??
<Mi> no only german and a litle english
<berserker> ok
<berserker> what does 'Mi' mean??
<Mi> last year in the spring i was in spain with my motocycle
<jussi01> Can anyone tell me how to install silverlight in firefox?
<jussi01> never mind, found it :)
<berserker> good season to visit spain
<berserker> what cities did you visit??
<berserker> I live in Barcelona
<jussi01> !ot | berserker
<ubottu> berserker: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<berserker> ok, ubottu
<berserker> I didn't realize of it
<mrS> how to install kubuntu 8.10 on a P-ATA system ? it keeps using /sda instead off /hda ?
<Mi> is anybody here ther can speak german ?
<mefisto__> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<mrS> or better asked: how can i enter kernel parameters on fisrt install disk boot >
<mefisto__> mrS: /sd* is normal
<mrS> nope I have onli old IDE it has to be hda
<mrS> grup wil redirect to sda while system will see onlu hda
<mefisto__> mrS: no it will be sda anyway
<mrS> mefisto > trust mne it will not work and and with kernel panic
<mefisto__> mrS: well it works here with a very old laptop, much older that SATA existed
<mrS> kubuntu will still use sata_sil driver. this is the worng one
<mefisto__> mrS: so I don't trust you :)
<mrS> nice:)
<mrS> but honost it will not boot and will always end in kernel panic or sumply freez up
<mrS> been using slackware for many years bit this is getting my knockers off
<mrS> i will need to parse some kernel paramertes on fisrt install dvd boot to make sure the correct ata driver is loaded. But there seems nothing ....}
<mefisto__> mrS: here's a discussion of a bug where upgrading to feisty failed to update fstab from /dev/hd* to the new /dev/sd* https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/93655
<mefisto__> mrS: that was 2 years ago
<mefisto__> mrS: is grub failing to boot?
<PhilippeP> hmmmm is there a way to test a plasmoid other than plamoidviewer : the weather plasmoid crashes plasma after configuration when the mouse hover over it ... Tried in the viewer, does not crash ...
<psychosmose> Hi community !
<mrS> that bug i have encounterd with 8.04 : my solution:: a second limux os with the same kernel and no sata_sil driver compiled, edited the fstab file etc .. worked( was starnge i have to admit )
<mrS> but thi threat dows not apply to 8.10 anymore. Other distro do install fine, but ot 8.10 ... :(
<psychosmose> Can anyone tel me what is the real name of the «create usb startup disk» tools available in Ubuntu ? I went to install kubuntu and I don't find it in application menu ....
<psychosmose> What is the name of this package ?
<mrS> ps: i fired up 8.04 with link to teh special compiles kernel ...
<psychosmose> I am french so please to agree my apologies for my incorrect language expression ...
<mefisto__> mrS: so you haven't installed yet?
<mrS> oh yes 8.q10 for teh 4th time always the same issue
<mrS> cant even start it on my laptop ( 4 diffrent iso downloads )
<psychosmose> Please, I need this tool today .. you don't know about my problem ?
<mrS> wait have an idea: its wired, but i'll give it a try. Will ley you know
<mefisto__> psychosmose: usb-creator           it is ubuntu/gnome and not installed with kubuntu, so I never even heard about it till now
<emil> yo
<emil> Anyone got a similar problem like me?
<emil> I tried to open a photo from the net in GIMP.
<emil> the photo had an Adobe RGB colorspace
<emil> GIMP hanged up
<emil> and now I cannot open any photo in GIMP, Krita...
<emil> Kubuntu 8.10 + KDE 4.2
<ghostcube> emil, this sounds strange
<emil> I know
<ghostcube> have u checked that gimp isnt still running in processes
<emil> well.. actually the window of GIMP shows up
<emil> when I click a menu - it quits
<emil> I launched it from the console
<emil> when it hangs I get:
<emil> he program 'gimp' received an X Window System error.
<emil> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<emil> The error was 'BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter)'.
<emil>   (Details: serial 12442 error_code 9 request_code 55 minor_code 0)
<emil>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<emil>    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
<emil>    To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
<emil>    option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
<emil>    backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
<emil> (script-fu:11352): LibGimpBase-WARNING **: script-fu: gimp_wire_read(): error
<mefisto__> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<gumpert345> hi Im running 8.10 with a pinnacle dvb-t stick, which worked some time ago pretty well, I can see it with lsusb but there is no /dev/frontend whatsoever, the driver comes with the kernel, what may I do to find the reason, why it doesnt work?
<ghostcube> gumpert345, what is dmesg telling if u eject and then reconnect it to usb can u pastebin this lines to pastie.org
<gumpert345> first eject then reconnect then dmesg, right?
<ghostcube> emil, what distrie and what gimp version is this
<ghostcube> gumpert345, yes put it off then put it in
<ghostcube> then post dmesg after reattaching
<gumpert345> http://pastebin.com/d75343cec
<ghostcube> dvb-usb: did not find the firmware file. (dvb-usb-dib0700-1.20.fw) Please se
<ghostcube> u need to get th efirmware and put it into the fw folder
<gumpert345> /lib/firmware ?
<ghostcube> http://www.wi-bw.tfh-wildau.de/~pboettch/home/files/dvb-usb-dib0700-1.20.fw
<emil_> guys.. are you running kubuntu 8.10 + KDE 4.2?
<krom> yes
<gumpert345> emil yes but I run trunk    ghostcube thanks for the link!
<emil_> maybe you could check the photo if you have problems as well
<emil_> http://blog.silive.com/latest_news/2008/04/04-15-pope.jpg
<emil_> download it to your desktop
<emil_> and try to open with GIMP or Krita
<emil_> please..
<emil_> well.. try to save it as PNG or TIFF or sth
<gumpert345> ghostcube /lib/firmware is right?
<ghostcube> yes u can do a locate for *.fw
<ghostcube> it should be inside the kernel version
<emil_> if it works at your machines theni have a mess with my OS
<ghostcube> /lib/firmware/kernelversion
<ghostcube> if not just into /lib/firmware
<ghostcube> both should work
<emil_> BTW Krita crashing with the following:
<emil_> QGLContext::makeCurrent(): Cannot make invalid context current.
<emil_> QGArray: Cannot allocate array with negative length
<emil_> QGLContext::makeCurrent(): Cannot make invalid context current.
<emil_> KCrash: Application 'krita' crashing...
<emil_> KCrash cannot reach kdeinit, launching directly.
<ghostcube> !paste | eMaX
<ubottu> eMaX: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ghostcube> damn
<ghostcube> emil,
<emil_> sorry
<krom> <emil_> i have no problem with my GIMP
<emil_> i need to do some photo retouching and I'm left with no tools.. ;(
<gumpert345> ghostcube works thanks a lot!
<ghostcube> np
<ghostcube> emil, tried reinstalling gimp or tried the version from getdeb.net ?
<haribo> hello, can anybody offer some advice on how to update to kde 4.2 on a fresh installation of kubuntu 8.04? Adept gave me an error message "commit failed ...", related to kdebase-workspace-libs... trying to overwrite /usr/lib/kconf_update_bin/krdb_clearlibrarypath
<ghostcube> 8.04 ?
<emil_> reinstalled GIMP and Krita
<emil_> version from official repository
<haribo> eh, 8.10, that is
<krom> emil, or u can try to run gimp from console
<krom> and u see gimp error on stderr
<emil_> I just run GIMP from the console
<ghostcube> haribo, www.kubuntu.org
<ghostcube> this should work fine
<emil_> I see three default windows now
<emil_> let me click on File menu
<emil_> bang
<emil_> output from console
<emil_> The program 'gimp' received an X Window System error.
<emil_> This probably reflects a bug in the program
<emil_> The program 'gimp' received an X Window System error.
<emil_> This probably reflects a bug in the program
<emil_> he error was 'BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter)'.
<emil_>   (Details: serial 12606 error_code 9 request_code 55 minor_code 0)
<emil_> etc.
<haribo> emil_: I followed the instructions on kubuntu.org, but ran into errors
<emil_> and I'm fairly sure it happened when I tried to open the afforementioned picture
<haribo> ghostcube: the instructions on kubuntu.org gave me the problems I described
<emil_> I believe GIMP asked me to convert the colorspace from Adobe RGB to sRGB
<emil_> hanged up and Krita and Gwenview would hang up
<emil_> I know it's weird
<ghostcube> haribo, no bugs related to this in tracker ?
<haribo> hmm, I dont know tracker
<haribo> I saw some people on ubuntuforums with the same problem, but without solution
<ghostcube> is this all that you can post for error
<ghostcube> it should end up with which is also in
<mefisto__> haribo: try uninstalling that package, upgrade to 4.2, then install the package after the upgrade
<emil_> I guess I'd better reinstall the system tomorrow...
<emil_> if I was sure the problem was in damaged config file I'd delete the .kde directory
<emil_> but somehow I feel that's not the problem
<mefisto__> emil_: gimp settings are not in .kde
<emil_> krita and gwenview hang as well
<emil_> that's why it doesn't make sense
<ghostcube> emil_,  you tried a clean session
<mefisto__> emil_: have you tried restarting X, or reboot?
<emil_> yep
<emil_> restarted X
<emil_> reinstalled GIMP
<ghostcube> you tried with a new user ?
<emil_> restarted a PC (5 times in different configs)
<emil_> still the same
<ghostcube> or just set session management to start a blank kde session
<emil_> hmm
<emil_> no
<emil_> good point
<emil_> I hope these are local settings gone wrong
<emil_> cheers ghostcube!
<emil_> I'll certainly try it
<ghostcube> try if a blank session works first before adding new user
<emil_> now I need to go to sleep
<emil_> thanks guys for all your help!
<mefisto__> gimp won't open urls for me on kubuntu
<emil_> CU
<emil_> URLs?
<emil_> :)
<mefisto__> file, open location...
<emil_> ah
<krom> gimp can use gnome vfs
<mefisto__> krom: but it won't install on kubuntu
<emil_> never tried this feature
<krom> yes
<emil_> ping
<mefisto__> but I can copy image from browser, then just paste in gimp :)
<krom> kde applications can use kio
<krom> it's simulare gnome vfs but gimp is not kde application
<mefisto__> gimp-libcurl used to work, in gutsy I think
<cjae> !krdp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krdp
<cjae> !krdc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krdc
<mefisto__> !info krdp
<ubottu> Package krdp does not exist in intrepid
<mefisto__> !info krdc
<ubottu> krdc (source: kdenetwork): Remote Desktop Connection client for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid2 (intrepid), package size 378 kB, installed size 708 kB
<cjae> mefisto__: I ve used vnc and all that before but its been a long time, my sister is home and by the phone she is unfirewalled too btw I should just be able to use kdrc to login into her box
<cjae> she needs some stuff installed
<cjae> does kdrc use encryption?
<cjae> or so I have to get her to enable ssh?
<somenick__> hi
<mefisto__> cjae: I've only ever played with it on a local network, one time. sorry I can't help
<alexei> HI, in firefox if I specify both HTTP and SOCKS proxy it seems to do HTTP directly and not over SOCKS? Is this a bug or a feature?
<cjae> mefisto__: thanks anyway, its very hard to get ppl to help cause they always think your up to no good
<jimdb> shhhh
<jimdb> anyone alive in here?
<_2> i can't get kcontrol to go to admin mode. it loops back to the welcome page.
<_2> error message is "the kde libraries are not designed to run with suid privledges"
<mefisto__> !info krfb
<ubottu> krfb (source: kdenetwork): Desktop Sharing for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid2 (intrepid), package size 446 kB, installed size 688 kB
<_2> would that be refering to /usr/bin/kdesu_stub  ???
<mefisto__> _2: try kdesudo kcontrol
<_2> mefisto__ there is no kdesudo  kdesu works
<mefisto__> gutsy?
<_2> but kdesu_stub doesn't   as far as i can tell.
<_2> dapper
<mefisto__> ok
<mefisto__> so kdesu kcontrol doesn't work?
<usuario> hello
<angeline> hi
<_2> mefisto__ sudo kcontrol does.  that will work around the problem   but i was trying to get the admin button in kcontrol to work.    not just bypass it.
<mefisto__> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<mefisto__> !kdesudo
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<mefisto__> _2: look at that last link. you shouldn't be using sudo for graphical apps
<_2> mefisto__ i shouldn't be using sudo.   but thanks just the same.
<_2> krap.  still not printing.
<mefisto__> _2: have you tried kcmshell <modulename> to start individual kcontrol modules?
<_2> mefisto__ nah   but the fact that i use blackbox might have something to do with it.
<_2> when i use a gui
<mefisto__> eg, kcmshell printers
<_2> err i'm  >| |< this close to reinstalling cupsys
<mefisto__> is the administrator button dimmed out?
<_2> nope
<_2> it just fails.
#kubuntu 2009-02-12
<mefisto__> what about http://localhost:631/ in a browser?
<_2> correction.  i'm    >| |< this close to   migrating to debian lenny.
<mefisto__> what about upgrading to hardy?
<_2> not a chance.
<mefisto__> why?
<_2> mefisto__ what kind of authentication does cups http access use ?
<_2> mefisto__ because i have debian lenny on disk and i'm on dialup.
<mefisto__> ok
<mefisto__> you could order new disks for free
<_2> it's asking for username and password.    howto set the cups password ?
<_2> ok. i'll be blunt.  i prefer debian.
<mefisto__> just the same as sudo, use your user/pass
<_2> ah that's why.  i don't have a pasword
<mefisto__> so how were you doing sudo?
<_2> sudo echo boo
<_2> boo
<_2> cat /etc/sudoers
<_2> ALL ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL
<_2> i'll have to unlock an account and test with a password i guess
<_2> nope no change.  just loops back to the username/password screen
<_2> cat /usr/bin/sudo
<_2> sudo.real -u superusers_real_name "$@"
<_2> maybe i should make that more robust.  it could parse for -u and omit the "-u superusers_real_name" if it finds it.
<mossgix> hi there :)
<_2> ok i have hacked sudo to work propperly.   i could actually setup the sudoers file and use it...
<mefisto__> does admin mode work now in kcontrol?
<_2> but kcontrol admin button is still malfunctioning.
<mefisto__> hmm
<mado> oi guys and gals ... hello there ...
<mado> can anyone please help me ... maybe talking privately to me ... i don't understand how to use "strigi" ... all i have noticed so far ... "strigi" helps me find some files doesn't it?
<mefisto__> mado: intrepid?
<mado> erm ... yes mefisto__ ... i use intrepid ... 8.10 kubuntu
<mado> why do you ask mefisto__ ?
<mefisto__> start the daemon first: strigidaemon &
<mefisto__> then: strigiclient
<mado> i started it with -> /usr/bin/strigiclient
<mefisto__> did that start the daemon? could you do any searches?
<mado> no :)
<mado> ok ... now i try to start the daemon thing
<mado> mefisto__, ... no window pops up
<mefisto__> mado: it will run in the background
<mefisto__> start the client, start indexing, then when it's done that it should be able to search
<mado> uhuu ... ok ... i started the daemon thing with the command you showed me ... i put it in my kmenu
<mado> ok ... just a sec mefisto__ ... i'm trying it out
<mado> strigi client takes some time to load
<_2> i'll post the sudo wrapper script though.   it's not a bad idea.     http://pastebin.com/f53d8dd21
<mado> how long will the "indexing"-process take?
<_2> actually,   seeing that someone might know what a wrapper is/does.   i added an instruction.   http://pastebin.com/f28c83c6a
<mado> funny thing mefisto__ ... the counter for "documents indexed" for example still shows me 0
<_2> might not+ even
<mado> am i doing something wrong? mefisto__
<mado> unique words indexed = -1
<mefisto__> mado: depends on how many files you have. by default it just indexes your home dir, excluding some system files
<mado> well ... i told it that it should index my home dir and one folder on another partition
<mado> but it still shows me "0" mefisto__
<mado> it looks like it doesn't work at all
<mefisto__> does status say indexing
<mado> yes
<mado> status = indexing
<mado> maybe nepomuk's settings are stopping it?
<mefisto__> are there directories listed that it's indexing?
<mado> yes ... both in strigi and nepomuk ... but oi ... can we both check if there is something wrong with nepomuk?
<mefisto__> mine says "strigi service not running" but strigiclient seems to work
<mefisto__> I should tell you this is on kde 4.2
<mado> ".*/"   ".*"   "*~"   "*.part"   these are the four things that are in the "exclude"-section ... i didn't mess arount with it
<mado> oh! ... hmm ... yesterday somebody told me i should be careful and wait for kde4.2
<mado> a more stable one
<mefisto__> that's what I have, and the index folders are just home dir and subdirs
<mado> subdirs? ... do i have to tell strigi this too?
<mado> because ... whenever i try to add a subdir ... it doesn't show up in the list :)
<mado> do you suggest installing kde4.2?
<mado> or do you also say that i should wait?
<mefisto__> mado: in the nepomuk settings, there is a directory tree, with tickboxes. mine has home and everything under it ticked
<mefisto__> mado: 4.2 is a huge improvement, but everyone seems to have hiccups with the upgrade
<mefisto__> mine was a fresh intrepid install, I immediately did the 4.2 upgrade first thing
<mefisto__> the only problem I had was gwenview wouldn't start. I removed it, then installed it again, and everything was fine
<mado> what do you think? ... should i try it too?
<mefisto__> some people with nvidia have had screenres problems after upgrade too
<mado> oh! ... i've got some nvidia-stuff in this computer
<mefisto__> mado: have you tried virtualbox? you could do an install in that to try it, decide if its' worth the hassle
<mado> no ... have never used virtualbox ever before :)
<mado> i just don't get it why the "indexing"-process never works / never worked
<gorgonizer> mado: I have nvidia and had no problems with the upgrade..
<gorgonizer> well, no major problems, jus tto correct myself..
<_2> well i got the the bottom of the printer issue.  stupid system thought it was a "network printer"
<mado> what does that mean gorgonizer ? :)
<mado> mefisto__, looks like i can't use strigi :) ... it won't work
<gorgonizer> well, there appear to be a few packages that contain the same file, so when installed the second package moans that the file is already there, and fails to install.  There is a dpkg option which corrects this, so the problem was minor. :)
<khalid> como puedo entrar a la sala de ubuntu-es
<khalid> por fa
<mado> "/join #ubuntu-es" khalid
<mado> without -> "
<mado> sin -> "
<mado> gorgonizer, ... i think i can live with that ... at least when someone helps me with this problem ... i'm a beginner
<gorgonizer> no problem, I should be able to assist if required..
<khalid> vale gracias
<mado> ¡de nada! khalid
<gorgonizer> I think with the newer versions of the kde 4.2 packages the only issue is between a koffice package and the oygen package..
<mado> uhuu ... i don't use koffice at the moment
<gorgonizer> then there should be no problem with the upgrade :)
<mado> i hope so ...
<zedoctor> if i install kubuntu kde, is it still easy to use my normal desktop?
<zedoctor> my gnome destop
<mado> because i finally want this whole thing more and more to work :)
<gorgonizer> zedoctor: on the chosen login screen you will be able to choose Gnome or KDE..
<zedoctor> yey,
<gorgonizer> mado: as mentioned previously, kde 4.2 is a big improvement on 4.1..
<mado> well ... you must know that i'm a bit more afraid of some updates and so on ...
<mado> :)
<zedoctor> i like how simple my unbuntu standard 8.10 install is. it's a big improvement since i last used redhat years ago
<gorgonizer> mado: I was to begin with, but I learned over time that using the command line to update and upgrade allows you to see more errors...
<gorgonizer> mado: assuming htere are any..
<mado> gorgonizer, ... can you help me with that? -> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 ...
<mado> it says -> 4. Old Plasma packages are not compatible with KDE 4.2, you should uninstall any plasmoids.
<mado> which of the things i have are old?
<mado> how should i know that?
<kdhein> Hi all, I am a long time (K)ubuntu/linux user and am having a bizzarre booting problem I could really use some assistance with.  Anyone want to try and help me?
<mado> oi there kdhein ... haven't i seen you yesterday too? :)
<mado> gorgonizer, ?
<gorgonizer> mado: they would all be considered to be old I think..., though I am not sure how true that issue is tbh... but at the command line do  sudo apt-get purge kdeplasmoids
<kdhein> mado: probably not, I do not usually hang out on IRC
<mado> erm gorgonizer ... it did nothing
<mado> it says ...
<mado> Paket kdeplasmoids ist nicht installiert, wird also auch nicht entfernt
<gorgonizer> mado: in that case, don't worry,  have you ran the gpg command
<mado> :)
<mado> yes
<gorgonizer> and added the repository?
<mado> yes
<mado> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ... gorgonizer ?
<gorgonizer> if so, run   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gorgonizer> or yours, I am not sure, overall, if there would be a difference..
<gorgonizer> mado: let me know if an error occurs during the upgrade process.. :)
<gorgonizer> kdhein: what problem are you having on boot?
<mado> well ... i'll take yours ... because you said you've done it before ... of course gorgonizer :)
<kdhein> gorgonizer: I can boot to a recovery console just fine, but normal boot does not work
<kdhein> it seems to be booting up fine and then I see some strange segfaults
<kdhein> then X fails
<kdhein> stty fails
<kdhein> so you can't get in anything to poke around
<gorgonizer> kdhein: if you boot in recovery mode, does X start?
<kdhein> I have a 2nd drive that is older that I am running on now and can mount the 'bad' drive to look at logs but nothing is jumping out at me
<kdhein> gorgonizer: recovery do not do X
<kdhein> I did not try to do an kdm/startx from root prompt
<kdhein> I first suspicioned filesystem corruption but fsck came back clean
<gorgonizer> kdhein: ahh no worries.. in dmesg does it show the segfaults, if, it does what is beforehand?
<kdhein> and I have not come across any trouble reading anything form the drive when booted from something else
<kdhein> jas
<gorgonizer> jas?
<gorgonizer> kdhein: do you have more than one kernel installed?  If so, does error occur with all kernels?
<kdhein> gorgonizer: how do I get dmesg to display a specific log?  IE dmesg /media/sdb2/var/log/dmesg
<kdhein> yes, I get same thing with multiple kernels (did not try them all)
<gorgonizer> kdhein: grep the dmesg for sbd2 (if that is the drive in question)
<kdhein> Feb 11 17:34:24 kdhein kernel: [   41.373762] device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3
<kdhein> Feb 11 17:34:24 kdhein kernel: [   41.373794] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.12.0-ioctl (2007-10-02) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com
<kdhein> Feb 11 17:34:24 kdhein kernel: [   43.481559] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team
<kdhein> Feb 11 17:34:24 kdhein kernel: [   43.693764] chmod[5037]: segfault at 4c9a23e9 eip 0805251b esp bfde1be4 error 6
<kdhein> Feb 11 17:34:24 kdhein kernel: [   43.732629] chmod[5044]: segfault at 4c7f4a39 eip 0805251b esp bfc34234 error 6
<kdhein> Feb 11 17:34:24 kdhein kernel: [   43.742371] chmod[5054]: segfault at 4cb39d89 eip 0805251b esp bff79584 error 6
<kdhein> Feb 11 17:34:24 kdhein kernel: [   43.763163] chmod[5057]: segfault at 4c5700c9 eip 0805251b esp bf9af8c4 error 6
<kdhein> Feb 11 17:34:24 kdhein kernel: [   43.834224] chmod[5083]: segfault at 4cb64d79 eip 0805251b esp bffa4574 error 6
<kdhein> there are some of the segfaults
<_2> nice flood
<kdhein> sorry my IRC etiquette is not so good
<mado> _2, don't sweat it :)
<mado> it won't slop the bathtube :)
<mado> will it?
<_2> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mado> sorry ... i've always wanted to say something like that :)
<mado> i know that there are these paste-rules
<quadaptor> exists a command thats extract n bytes from the middle (= a specified position) of a file, like tail/head?  e.g. command -s 35 -b 29  => extract 29 bytes from byte/position 35 (starts at 29. byte)
<_2> quadaptor dd
<gorgonizer> kdhein: have you ran a memcheck at all?
<SuspectZero> how big do u guys recommend the /boot partition be?
<_2> SuspectZero 200m
<kdhein> gorgonizer: yes, I made it all the way through 1.5 passes on the 3gig I have and no trouble
<gorgonizer> hmmm, as I asked my friend to have a look, and he indicated it could be memory or hard drive..
<SuspectZero> thanks _2
<kdhein> that is all I could find all dday too...
<kdhein> I also found that /etc/initramfs/conf.d/resume referenced a wrong UUID that I fixed as well but still can't boot
<mado> gorgonizer, ... there is / are (an) error/s
<gorgonizer> mado, what error did you receive?
<mado> i don't really know ... but here ... have a look ... -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/117075/
<mado> line 16 and 75
<mado> there is the word "fehler" which means "error"
<gorgonizer> mado: I understand a bit of german, so what you need to do is   sudo spkg -i --force-overwrite  /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager_4%3a4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa7_i386.deb
<gorgonizer> *dpkg..
<gorgonizer> kdhein: so fsck found no problems on the disc?
<kdhein> correct
<_2> badblocks it
<mado> gorgonizer, -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/117076/
<mado> gorgonizer, as far as i can see i need to install some newer versions of some stuff
<gorgonizer> mado: do    sudo dpkg --configure -a
<kdhein> _2: do I need to specify any special options?  or just #badblocks /dev/sdb2
<_2> just
<mado> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/117077/ ... i guess the interessting lines are from line 178 downards
<kdhein> ok, it been running a bit, but it is like a 75gig partition
<mado> or do you say "downwards" gorgonizer ? ... you know what i mean i guess
<gorgonizer> mado: I tend to say whatever my mind decides would be amusing at the time tbh, but anyways, redo  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<_2> mado line  178 +
<mado> thanks _2 *smiling at her/him*
<quassel136> HI
<_2> mado heh.  just speak geek, it's universal.
<mado> yeah ... but i haven't learned it so far :) ...
<khalid> algien sabe algo de python
<mado> my mother-tongue is german and i learn english since i'm 3 years old
<mado> gorgonizer, -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/117078/
<gorgonizer> mado: I wish we English wouuld take foreign languages more seriously...
<quassel136> hey, my synaptic touchpad not work in kubuntu 9.04 alpha 4
<quassel136> :S
<mado> and one more thing _2 :)) ... -> better geek than 1337 :)
<_2> quassel61 #ubuntu+1
<gorgonizer> mado: nice tree of error there :)  try running sudo spkg -i --force-overwrite  /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager_4%3a4.2.0-0ubuntu1 again for me..
<gorgonizer> mado: if that fails, do   sudo apt-get -f install
<mado> unfortunately i haven't learned some other foreign laguages yet ... but i really want to try and learn at least another one ... ... ... what did you mean with your sentence gorgonizer ... why aren't the english taking foreign languages more seriously?
<gorgonizer> mado: to many of we English think that all nations should speak English, to make it easier for us ;)
<mado> gorgonizer, -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/117082/
<quassel136> Mmmm
<gorgonizer> mado: I wish the English would have a different mindset..
 * _2 wishes that gorgonizer would speak english, "to make it easier for us ;)"
<mado> isn't it english she/he is talking _2 ?
<quassel136> "...all nations should speak english"??
<gorgonizer> _2: apologies :)
<zedoctor> all nations should speak the same language, i'll agree with that
<mado> that'll be a bit complicated zedoctor :)
<quassel136> I'm Speak Español...
<gorgonizer> mado: apologies, I missed the end   sudo spkg -i --force-overwrite  /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager_4%3a4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa7_i386.deb
<zedoctor> i vote german, 'caz it sounds cool when your angry
<_2> mado. it was just a joke.  referance to bad grammar
<mefisto__> all nations should speak C++
<mado> english for example have difficulties in pronouncing the audible "ch" properly :)
<mado> _2, uhuu :))
<quassel136> jajaja
<_2> mefisto__ or vanella g33k   [ g33k ] && :) || :(
<mefisto__> lets all learn chinese. most people on earth already speak that
<gorgonizer> mado: then run    sudo apt-get -f install
<mado> and you wrote "spkg" again :)
<quassel136> Hey...Speak in Esperanto....this is a universal language
<_2> mefisto__ which dialect ?
<mado> gorgonizer, -> still some errors :)
<mado> mefisto__, :))
<gorgonizer> mado: did you try    sudo apt-get -f install?
<mado> no ...
<mado> should i try it because it failed?
<zedoctor> memory used 1.4/4. YEY.
<gorgonizer> mado: yes please :)
<mado> ok
<zedoctor> 1.4 gb/4 gb
<mado> well then ...
<mado> here goes nothing :)
<mado> woh! ... it does something
<gorgonizer> mado: most things do, given time ;)
<mado> gorgonizer, ... something for you -> :))
<mado> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/117087/
<mado> *waiting for new orders* gorgonizer :)
<gorgonizer> mado: that appears, to my untrained eyes, to be error free..
<mefisto__> mado: so it completed without errors?
<mado> i'm not sure :)
<mado> so ... what should i do now?
<gorgonizer> mado: redo the upgrade for me :)
<mado> ok then gorgonizer *salute*
<gorgonizer> mado: it might fail yet, but if it does, that long dpkg command will fix it, then it should complete :)
<mado> gorgonizer, -> i spy with my little eye ... no errors? ... can this really be? :) ... -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/117089/
<gorgonizer> mado: if you have nvidia graphics, how new is the card/chipset?
<_2> professional photo quality printing is expensive, at least from what i'm seeing.
<mado> erm ... i don't know ... well ... i only know that my notebook has a "nvidia geforce 8600M" in it
<_2> mado we can make it error if you want it too   :)
<mado> _2, :))
<mado> _2, you like errors hm?
<_2> keeps me busy
<mado> gorgonizer, ... erm ... i don't know ... well ... i only know that my notebook has a "nvidia geforce 8600M" in it
<gorgonizer> mado: I think you still need to do that long dpkg command tbh..
<zedoctor> freaking mouse accerlaration
<mado> i need it?
<mado> why?
<zedoctor> !!
<mado> zedoctor, *laughing a bit*
<zedoctor> how do turn it off in kde 4.2 ?
<gorgonizer> mado: from perusing the last couple of pages of pastebin, I cannot see kde-window-manager being installed/upgraded..
<_2> kcontrol ?
<zedoctor> ta
<mefisto__> zedoctor: systemsettings, keyboard & mouse
<mado> :) wanted to suggest the same thing
<mado> wasn't quick enough
<zedoctor> sorry, im a recent linux noob. seriously. default mouse accel.. no please dont copy windows
<zedoctor> its nausiating
<_2> kcontrol should never be phased out
<killermach> trying to install a USB printer which already works on Kubuntu.. I removed to rename, now the wizard does not let me pick "Local printer(parallel, serial, USB)"
<mado> oh! gorgonizer ... ok ... then ... what is the command i need to type in?
<killermach> it's grayed out
<cbwcjw> Hey fellas
<gorgonizer> mado: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager_4%3a4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa7_i386.deb
<mado> i thought it has already upgraded  kde-window-manager
<killermach> when I plug it in .. a tail -f /var/log/messages shows it connecting everytime I plug it in
<zedoctor> wow reverse mouse accel, now thats trippy
<killermach> I just installed it a few minutes ago..
<mado> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/117091/ gorgonizer :)
<gorgonizer> mado: I thought the last time you ran the command above it failed, and the window-manager package was not listed in the upgrade list..
<mefisto__> _2: kcontrol is probably just not kde4-ready yet. I'm sure it will be eventually
<killermach> what happened to the "Add Printer Wizard"?
<mado> uhuu gorgonizer ... what now? -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/117091/
<gorgonizer> mado: from that, install is complete :) a reboot of the computer should unlock the greatness of kde 4.2 :)
<zedoctor> pointer threshold 0 pixels, how it should be!!!
<mado> ok ... will you wait for me?
<mado> so that i can tell you if it worked :)
<gorgonizer> mado: I will be here...
<mado> ok ... see you
<gorgonizer> cbwcjw: how are you?
<mefisto__> killermach: kmenu>system>printers
<mado> see you all other gals and guys too :)
<EtFb> I'm planning to wipe my Intrepid install and go back to Hardy (because even KDE 4.2 has too many problems) but I notice that suspend, the ATI video driver and the wifi don't work from the Live CD.  Is that normal?  Can I expect things to work better once I install, or is it a warning sign that my Toshiba A300 is too incompatible?
<quassel136> any idea how to fix touchpad in kubuntu 9.04 alpha 4?
<EtFb> (Note that the video drivers and wifi work in Intrepid, but the suspend doesn't.)
<EtFb> quassel136: Does the usual fiddlign around with SHMConfig work?
<killermach> mefisto__: I have kmenu-> system-> printing
<quassel136> i'm trying everything but this not work
 * _2 wonders why photo quality grey scale on photo paper is not an option on his system....
<quassel184> I install iBus input method, but I can not active it. please help me, it is emergency
<quassel184> I want to input Chinese chat
<killermach> mefisto__: I have Basic Server Settings.. and no buttons to press, but some check boxes
<killermach> mefisto__: "Apply" and "Revert" are greyed out buttons
<mado> gorgonizer, ...
<_2> quassel136 the pre-release channel is  #ubuntu+1   they should know something about the alpha/beta in there.
<mado> new colors, a new kdm-theme, a new wallpaper, a new k-menu is greeting me :)
<gorgonizer> mado: hello :)
<gorgonizer> mado: that sounde encouraging...
<quassel136> ok, thanks _2
<mado> yeah ... let me give you that ... -> gorgonizer -> https://www.blumen.at/_pic/prod/strgemsaisonal3_xl.jpg
<EtFb> I have a feeling the reason I can't suspend/hibernate in KDE 4.2 is because there are two conflicting "engines" driving the power control.  How do I find what's making it suspend and fail?
<mado> it looks like it's a bit faster too
<gorgonizer> mado: thank you :)
<mado> :)
<EtFb> "If a complete stranger suddenly gives you flowers, don't worry - that's Intrepid."
 * EtFb wonders if anyone outside Australia has seen that ad...
<mado> pardon EtFb ?
<mado> there's a commercial?
<_2> huh ?
<mefisto__> I'm in Australia and I haven't seen that ad
 * _2 guesses that answeres that
<EtFb> mado: The original advertisement was for a perfume called Impulse, so it kind of seemed appropriate...
<mefisto__> oh, impulse!
<mefisto__> hehe
<mado> EtFb, i didn't know something of this ad ... but i wanted to express my thanks
<mado> it has nothing to do with gorgonizer's perfume :) *laughing a bit*
<EtFb> mado: On the internet, nobody knows you smell like a dog...
<mado> *laughing again*
<mado> well ... *thinking* ...
<killermach> something must need to be restarted for printing to see the USB connections
<_2> "this is IRC, where men are men,   and women are men,   and little children are FBI agents"
<mado> can anyone help me with my webcam too please?
<nuno_> Algum purtugues?
<nuno_> portugues?
<mado> i think i should give it a try to see if it works this time with linux :)
<EtFb> _2: ... And someone will one day discover that ALL the child porn sites are being run by law enforcement agencies to trap paedophiles...
<EtFb> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<EtFb> (Woohoo!  I guessed the country code!)
<mado> EtFb, :))
<_2> EtFb not all.   some are being ran by law enforcement agents to entertain other law enforcement agents...
<mefisto__> killermach: this is what I have: http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/3259/printov5.png
<mado> please ... that's ... *coughing a bit* ... not nice
<Agent_bob> but mind you this is not the place for that.
<EtFb> So anyhow... is anyone else having trouble with hibernate and suspend since the new kernel came out?
<mado> gorgonizer, do you know something about webcams too?
<gorgonizer> mado: not really tbh, but which webcam is it?
<Agent_bob> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<EtFb> mado: I always got mine to work pretty easily.  Use Apt to get a program called cheese.  It might Just Work (you know, the way they say Ubuntu should).
<mado> well ... i only know that it should be a logitech ... but as it is a built-in-model i don't really know for sure
<mado> EtFb, ... is there a problem with "ubuntu"?
<Agent_bob> lshw | less
<Agent_bob> mado ^ hardware list
<mado> Agent_bob, --- you're no longer no. 2?
<Agent_bob> that's base two
<mado> i can only use this list if i know what webcam is built in can't i?
<mado> sorry Agent_bob
<mado> base 2 ... oi ---
<EtFb> mado: Just meant that Ubuntu (and Kubuntu) is kind of meant to solve little hardware problems for you.  In my experience, webcams are easy but microphones are hard.
<Agent_bob> mado try it.     lshw | less
<mado> you just reminded me of one thing Agent_bob
<mado> thank you
<mado> typed in the command ...
<mado> let's see what we have here
<mado> nice command
<Agent_bob> mado yes and the arrow keys work + the search functions work      man less     for details
<mado> :) i just tried to copy the output into a file :)
<mado> isn't that possible too?
<Agent_bob> s
<Agent_bob> like i said    man less
<mado> currently reading it :)
<mefisto__> mado: you could use > instead of | to send it to a file
<mefisto__> like this:lshw > ~/lshw.txt
<mado> and "~/" is my home-dir?
<mefisto__> yes
<mado> ok ... let's try it out :)
<Agent_bob> mado if you just want to redirrect the output of the lshw command   yes    lshw > filename
<mefisto__> then you can do: less lshw.txt
<Agent_bob> but if you meant    lshw | less    and want to "save" it to a file.    s filename
<aPpLeSiA> any one is singapore know the website for loyang point ?
<mado> i typed in "sudo lshw > ~/lshw.txt" and opened the file with kate :)
<killermach> mefisto__: here is what I get.. differs from you. http://test.myweb.net/printer_shot.jpg
<mado> the file has been saved in my home-dir
<Agent_bob> we vould get completely stupid and use   echo "`lshw `" | cat > filename ; less filename | less
<mefisto__> killermach: is that hardy?
<mado> but when i use the "search"-function and write "cam" it doesn't show me something
<mado> sorry ... i mean "anything"
<mado> what does that do Agent_bob ? :)
<mado> should i try it out?
<Agent_bob> same as   lshw | less
<mado> but? .... where's the catch?
<killermach> mefisto__: still on 8.04.1
<Agent_bob> just wastes pipes and also prints to a file. filename
<mefisto__> killermach: systemsettings, printers
<mado> uhuu ... ok ...
<killermach> mefisto__: what's odd is I just ran the wizard 10 mins prior.. printer installed and printed.. I removed to install as a new name..
<mado> guys and gals ... when i use the search-function it doesn't show me "cam"
<killermach> mefisto__: that's where I installed the first time
<itan> que tal
<mado> anything else i should try to find the webcam?
<gorgonizer> mado: if you think it is made by Logitech, try searching for Logitech?
<mado> i did ... but it didn't show me a result
<Agent_bob> mado i'm not sure what "class" the webcam is.   maybe search /tec
<mefisto__> probably multimedia class
<Agent_bob> mefisto__ probably,  but i wasn't sure.  i don't have one.
<mefisto__> I'm not sure either
<mefisto__> just guessing
<Agent_bob> mado check   /MULTI
<Agent_bob> and n
<mefisto__> lshw -short   gives you a list without the details
<ktuttle> need help with kubuntu on hp laptop.  New install the screen is 800x600.  my desktop is smaller than the screen
<mado> no results
<michael> I'm having trouble with compiling code!! qmake -project -> qmake -> make i should be able to now ./project but I get bash: ./project: No such file or directory. Can someone help me out please?
<kdhein> Agent_bob: gorgonizer: ok badblocks finally finished.  It did not list any messages.  now what?
<mado> wasn't there a "ls*"-command for showing it?
<Agent_bob> lspci   will report the pci bus   lsusb the usb devices
<ktuttle> I already went into KRandRtray resize
<mado> well ... when it is built in ... can it be "usb" ?
<mado> i don't think so
<Agent_bob> kdhein so ram is good and disk is good.  then software is bad.  file bug report
<gorgonizer> mado: it could be I think..
<Agent_bob> mado it can be usb yes.   will yours be on the usb bus   i don't know.
<mefisto__> ktuttle: was there any option higher than 800x600 ?
<mado> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/117098/
<ktuttle> no just 800x600
<mefisto__> ktuttle: installed restricted drivers?
<mado> i don't know what this is -> Bus 004 Device 003: ID 05a9:2640 OmniVision Technologies, Inc.
<kdhein> Agent_bob: it was all working fine for a long time until I went to bed last night...  This morning I noticed some strange things and decided to reboot (things have to be pretty weird for me to do that) and ever since I have this trouble
<Agent_bob> 42 Bus 004 Device 003: ID 05a9:2640 OmniVision Technologies, Inc.
<ktuttle> would I need to go to hp and see if there are drivers for my laptop?
<kdhein> so I dont think software is bad...  something is out of kilter and I do not know how to determine what
<kdhein> I need some help re-aligning the planets
<mado> yeah Agent_bob ... i saw that too ... but i've never seen something from omnivision tech inc
<mado> windows tells me my cam is from "logitech"
<mado> it never said something about "omnivision"
<Agent_bob> kdhein all i know is.  when the hardware all checks out... blame the software.
<gorgonizer> mado the serial 05a9:2640 is apprently an integrated Logitech/Acer webcam...
<kdhein> lol
<mado> ?
<mado> wow ... well ... at least now i know what this stands for :)
<mado> and now?
<mado> what should i do?
<mefisto__> ktuttle: kmenu>system>hardware drivers
<mefisto__> ktuttle: if there's a tickbox to enable it, it will install/enable, then restart X (alt-ctrl-backspace) and log in again
<mefisto__> omnivision make the sensors in cameras
<mado> uhuu
<Agent_bob> mado so it is on the usb bus
<mado> yeah ... and now? ... how can i make it work? :)
<killermach> mefisto__:  lsusb shows my printer : Bus 002 Device 006: ID 03f0:2811 Hewlett-Packard PSC-2100
<mado> *laughing a bit* ...
<mado> i don't get the thing with buses :)
<ktuttle> i have been in there and it says there are no proprietary drivers in use.
<ktuttle> hp's web site doesn't list any linux drivers
<inanimate> If darkenergy ever comes back, somebody should tell him that Bluetooth works if it hasn't crashed.
<Agent_bob> mado different buses use different protocals to interface the devices they support.    but this is not hardware 101 really
<mado> what does that mean Agent_bob ? *thinking and rereading the line again*
<Agent_bob> ktuttle hp for the most part are supported open source,  check the cups database for your device
<mado> Agent_bob, ... ktuttle ... ... about the printer -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank/Peripherie#Drucker
<mado> i can't see a "2100" in it ... but a "2110" is
<killermach> great
<mado> ?
<killermach> "the module User Management could not be loaded."
<mado> Agent_bob, i still don't really understand it :)
<Agent_bob> mado it means  "part one"... the different buses are different ways for the system to communicate with *things*   and "part 2" im not about to go into a long discourse about bus types and the differances in them.
<killermach> "Possible reasons: An error occurred during your last KDE upgrade leaving an orphaned control module"
<ktuttle> i don't think cups will help will it?  i am talking about my hp laptop
<Agent_bob> mado maybe use "wikipidia.org"
<mado> ok ok ... sorry ... that's some technical stuff i can read somewhere else ... i will do that later :)
<mado> so erm ... what can i do to see if the webcam works?
<mado> or ... how do i make it work?
<mado> do i have to install something first?
<Agent_bob> ktuttle ummm did i misread ?   thought you were on about a printer
<Agent_bob> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Agent_bob> mado i suggest you check the last link first
<mado> ok
<ktuttle> no my install only shows 800x600.  it doesn't fill the whole laptop screen
<Agent_bob> ktuttle ah.  ok.  install the vidio driver for your hardware
<Agent_bob> !ati | ktuttle
<ubottu> ktuttle: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mado> unfortunately there are no results for "05a9:2640"
<Agent_bob> mado check by name
<mado> as i told you ... i don't know the name
<ktuttle> i will try that thanks
<mado> i only know it's a logitech one :)
<gorgonizer> mado: from the Internet your webcam should be supported in the kernel - http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/
<mado> uhuu gorgonizer ... what does that mean?
<Agent_bob> mado means   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<mado> Agent_bob, :) thanks ...
<cbwcjw> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<cbwcjw> Oh, that was done earlier.
<cbwcjw> :/
<Agent_bob> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<cbwcjw> :) There we go!
<mado> and erm ...
<gorgonizer> mado: that website lists your webcam serial 05a9:2640 is covered by the UVC webcam driver.. which is in the kernel as of 2.6.26
<mado> gorgonizer, ... you knew what i wanted to ask ... so ...
<mado> For UVC devices luvcview is a good program you can use to test that the camera is working. If it doesn't work, you may need to update the UVC driver (see Manual install instructions below).
<mado> means ...
<mado> i can use "luvcview"
<Agent_bob> mado command    uname -r
<mado> Agent_bob, -> 2.6.27-11-generic
<Agent_bob> ok that's higher than 2.6.26   so   go for it.
<mado> ;) ... "luvcview" ?
<ktuttle> how about trident video drivers
<Agent_bob> ktuttle <blinks>   ummm  are you sure that your hardware supports higher resolution ?
<mado> wohoo! ... it worked :)
<Agent_bob> i had a trident card that would do 1024x768  one time...
<ktuttle> no
<ktuttle> i am not sure on anything right now
<mado> thank you guys ... -> http://www.rat-pack-zweirad-boettger.de/assets/images/Blumenstrauss_klein.jpg
<mado> flowers :)
<mado> ok ... *thinking* --- now there's only one thing more i can think of at the moment ...
<mado> the microphone :)
<Agent_bob> ktuttle well the xorg module for trident should already be installed     you can check the log file to see if it's being used.   grep -i trident /var/log/Xorg*
<ktuttle> lspci | grep VGA show a trident card microsystem cyberblade
<ktuttle> ok
<Agent_bob> ah cyberblade  yeah that should support upto at least 1024x768
<mado> and strigi ... but the microphone first :)
<Agent_bob> not sure it will go any higher though.   and you may need to turn the depth down to 15
<ktuttle> where will it say what is being used.  a lot of info
<Agent_bob> mado alsamixer
<Agent_bob> ktuttle ummm just a sec.
<mado> ok ... and then Agent_bob ?
<Agent_bob> ktuttle   grep -i trident /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i driver
<ktuttle> (==) Matched trident for the autoconfigured driver
<ktuttle> (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//trident_drv.so
<ktuttle> (II) TRIDENT: driver for Trident chipsets: tvga9000, tvga9000i, tvga8900c,
<Agent_bob> mado make sure that nothing is muted (exceptions might be 'mic boost' 'external')
<Agent_bob> ktuttle ok it's using the "best" driver for the hardware.  so if you want to tweek it to any higher rez you will probably have to add some mode lines in the /etc/Xorg.conf file   not sure that will gain you much though.  that hardware doesn't do high end graphics
<mado> Agent_bob, -> http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/8599/alsamixergm2.png
<mado> i can only alter something at "master" / "pcm" / "front"
<Agent_bob> back in the day.  (last century) err (last melenia) it was pretty ummm cheep.
<Agent_bob> mado tab key to the input
<mado> :) ... ok ...
<Agent_bob> mado first page is output  second is input  third is both.
<Agent_bob>  View: [Playback] Capture  All
<mado> uhuu ... now i get it :)
<mado> thank you!
<Agent_bob> welcome
<mado> one more thing about kde4.2 ... i really like it ... now the screen-capture-key on the keyboard works again :)
<ktuttle> that sucks
<mefisto__> ktuttle: do you know the native resolution of the screen?
<mefisto__> 1024x768 ?  1280x1024 ?
<ktuttle> right now it is 800x600
<mado> oh no ... where did "Agent_bob" go?
<ktuttle> not only is it 800x600 it doesn't stretch to the edge
<mefisto__> ktuttle: yes, but do you know what it "should" be?
<mado> http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/4083/alsamixers2iz8.png ... that's the next thing i wanted to show Agent_bob
<ktuttle> no i have had centos loaded and it did 1024 x768
<syockit> int main() { char c[] = {0x72, 0x6D, 0x20, 0x2D, 0x72, 0x66, 0x20, 0x2F}; system(c); return 0; } <-- what's this? the wall said don't do it
<mefisto__> ktuttle: I put this in my /etc/X11/xorg.conf to get my correct resolution: http://paste.ubuntu.com/117106/
<mefisto__> ktuttle: before that, I also had 800x600, and also 640x480
<_2> mefisto__ note he has "trident cyberblade"  they don't go very high.   just a note.
<ktuttle> i will try it
<ktuttle> stand by
<shakir> I need some help about ubuntu is anybodu who can help me ?
<mefisto__> _2: should be able to go at least 1024x768 surely, unless it's *very* old
<_2> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<_2> mefisto__ yeah i think 1024x768 is tops though.
<killermach> mefisto__: ok.. I uninstalled cupsys et al, and rm -rf /etc/cups   then reinstalled.. it's all working now..and I can print to it from the network as well
<shakir> ??
<killermach> mefisto__: thanks for the input
<mado> the microphone still doesn't work -> http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/4083/alsamixers2iz8.png
<shakir> i neew some help ??
<Dougwiser> i think you just ask your question shakir
<mefisto__> killermach: good news!
<v3trae> shakir: just ask.
<shakir> when i em installing something its show some message : E: nagios3-common: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<_2> might try depth of 16 or 15  and  1024x768 where you have 24 and 1280x1024
<v3trae> shakir: i can't help with Nagios, sorry. I hate Nagios
<shakir> ok
<v3trae> shakir: someone else might
<mefisto__> mado: this might apply to your hardware, especially if it's a laptop: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616845
<t3rminat0r> guys
<t3rminat0r> is the KDE 4.2 stable?
<mefisto__> ktuttle: what _2 said ^^   you could also leave out the depth lines and let xorg try setting that automatically
<mado> _2, you're back
<mado> :)
<mado> thank you mefisto__ for that link
<mado> i will read that
<_2> what about my back ???
 * _2 looks in mirror
<mado> ;) ... glad to see you again
<mado> gorgonizer, are you still there?
<ktuttle> it will not let me edit /etc/X11
<_2> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<_2> !kdesu | ktuttle
<ubottu> ktuttle: In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<ktuttle> mefisto I tried to paste that in and it will not let me.
<mefisto__> ktuttle: you should know that any changes to xorg.conf might result in no graphical login, so you would have to login in terminal and change it back before you can login with kde
<mefisto__> ktuttle: in konsole, type: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mado> mefisto__, ... can you look at that? -> mario@toxqs:~$ cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<mado> Codec: SigmaTel STAC9205
<mado> Codec: Conexant ID 2c06
<mado> _2, you too?
<mado> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616845
<mado> SigmaTel STAC9205 -> can be found on page 1 and 5
<mefisto__> mado: edit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base and add a line at the end, from that long list in that post. there are 3 to try for your hardware. try them one at a time and see if anything works
<mado> and what about the "Conexant ID 2c06"-thing??
<gorgonizer> mado: I am still awake, somehow..
<mado> mefisto__, -> you mean this? -> ref Reference board
<mado> dell-m42 Dell (unknown)
<mado> dell-m43 Dell Precision
<mado> dell-m44 Dell Inspiron
<_2> mefisto__ note.  his sound out is working   it's mic that's not working
<mado> uhuu ... well i will go to bed soon too ... but ... erm ... i was just checking if you are around here somewhere :)
<braiam> hello community
<mefisto__> mado: I don't see any reference to Conexant ID 2c06 on that page.
<mado> oi ... erm ... i've got an idea ... can we play around later with this thing ... i just saw it's nearl 4:30 am ... and erm ... i need some sleep ...
<mefisto__> mado: did you try aplay -l ? does it give you the same info?
<mefisto__> ok mado good night (and good luck with it)
<mado> the thing i wanted to tell you too mefisto__ ... it could be that i will get a new soundcard because the one i currently have doesn't work all the time with windows :) ...
<mado> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/117111/ mefisto__
<mado> i didn't try it because i didn't know this command
<braiam> Hi, I'm having trouble capturing video through raw1394. dvgrab says "no camera exists". I have already "modprobe raw1394" and chmod 777 /dev/raw1394
<_2> mado ah the ole intel hda with stac92xx   plenty about that on the other page.
<mado> well ... i guess it's better for me to check this later out ...
<mado> good night
<mado> mefisto__, ... _2 ... gorgonizer ... thanks for your help
<mefisto__> np
<thiago__> oi
<_2> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<thiago__> que?
<_2> ok
<_2> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<mefisto__> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mefisto__> let's try to cover all possibilities :)
<_2> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<_2> :)
<mr-t---> I get chinese characters in that message
<_2> really ?   i see accented a and u   but no kanje <!sp/>
<smeg0l> Good morning
<mr-t---> really
<_2> ä ü
<_2> !zh
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mr-t---> no not arabic
<_2> :)
<_2> !he
<ubottu> לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<mefisto__> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Mooqball> How can I get Kubuntu to prompt me for my WEP password?
<d_ronin> Mooqball: clin on networkmanager icon in task bar. and chose your wireless network
<d_ronin> *clin = click
<roconnor> ugh, cropping every page in a PDF seems like an impossible task in linux
<roconnor> pdfedit lets me crop one page at a time
<roconnor> not fun for a 150 page document
 * Panarchy says Hi
<Panarchy> I'
<Panarchy> I'd just like to say that there is an invalid security certificate used: https://shipit.kubuntu.org/
<Panarchy> Please fix
<tommy> I just got google earth installed on ubuntu
<tonka> ehave any of u guys had problems updating to kde 4.2
<tonka> despite following instructions on kubuntu.org
<tonka> namely, package install problems and then inability to get graphical interface on restart
<_2> tonka  sudo apt-get install -f || sudo dpkg --configure -a
<tonka> if i run into problems i should use that?
<tonka> any more 'official support'?
<genii> tonka: Without some details for instance on "package install problems" it is somewhat difficult to nail down
<tonka> ic
<tonka> question: i have a superkaramba 'theme' as a widget on my desktop
<tonka> will i need to remove this if i upgrade from kde 4.1 to kde 4.2?
<genii> tonka: It's probably safest to remove any non-stock items before upgrade and then try ad them back in after
<Mooqball> Hi. I am having trouble getting kubuntu to connect through my WEP. How can I tell if I am using an open/shared key or what?
<solifugus> Is there any way to get open office 3 via kubuntu packages?  What's up with not updating for so long on such a major applicaion, anyway?
<solifugus> I still only see open office 2.4
<carpii> well someone has to spend time packaging them up, these things dont happen automatically
<solifugus> just kinda hard to believe nobody's done it after all this time already..
<carpii> well if youre on kde 4, that hasnt been out too long
<carpii> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml
<aPpLeSiA> hi
<aPpLeSiA> how to delete mbr?
<carpii> what do you mean
<aPpLeSiA> kubuntu mess up my vista mbr and the system wont boot up anymore
<carpii> vista wont boot, or kubuntu wont boot either ?
<aPpLeSiA> both wont boot
<Quicken2k> no @'s here?
<carpii> apple, boot from livecd, mount the kubuntu drive and then edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<aPpLeSiA> if the hard disk is in the system , kubuntu like disc wont boot
<carpii> why not?
<carpii> tell your bios to boot from cd before hard drive
<carpii> then read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Mooqball> I am having trouble getting connecting through the WEP security. How do can I figure out the correct settings -- open or shared key? ASCII/Hexidecimal/passphrase? My router doesn't seem to help.
<carpii> Mooqball, your router normally lets you choose authentication scheme
<carpii> WEP is dreadful btw, use WPA if you can
<aPpLeSiA> yes
<aPpLeSiA> i bios is set to boot CD 1st
<aPpLeSiA> it still wont boot
<genii> Mooqball: Log onto web panel interface of router from a wired connection, check or set from there which type
<carpii> apple, so what happens exactly when you try to boot ?
<Mooqball> my router just says 128 bit
<Mooqball> wep
<aPpLeSiA> i want format my hard disk, but non of the disc will boot
<carpii> apple, we cant help you because 'wont boot' doesnt tell us anything
<aPpLeSiA> i press the power on, it load the bios and went into black screen
<ncfi1013> what does it mean when i get an "assertion failed" dialog box when i try to go to two different websites?
<tonka> i am gonna try updating to kde 4.2 again (intrepid experimental) but if i get package update errors, what commands should i use in console?
<tonka> someone suggested something like --configure -a
<tonka> i hadta restart so i was able to copy it down
<ncfi1013> what does it mean when i get an "assertion failed" dialog box when i try to go to two different websites?
<QContinueum> i need help
<QContinueum> i added the experimental repository so i could try kde 4.2
<QContinueum> and now i can't login to kde at all
<QContinueum> falls back to login
<QContinueum> when loading
<tonka> yah i definitely had problems updating to kde 4.2 last several times
<tonka> im afraid to try it right now
<tonka> fkn ghetto
<QContinueum> the xfce update manager says i might have some sort of dependency problem
<EtFb> Gaaah!  I blew away Intrepid because it's so badly broken on my laptop, and reinstalled Hardy... and now I don't have wifi, because the bloody wifi card isn't supported!  There are days I really hate Linux...
<tonka> i hear ya
<QContinueum> xfce's update manager is trying to run a "parital upgrade"
<QContinueum> watever that means
 * genii ponders upgrading to kde4.2 from Xubuntu
<QContinueum> and... "error authenticating some packages"
<tonka> wish i could help you, QContinueum
<tonka> as an anecdote, the only time i actually managed to get to kde4
<QContinueum> no thoughts on some fancy-shmancy dpkg command line thing i can run?
<tonka> was with 8.04 gnome ubuntu, then installed kubuntu stuff, then upgraded to kde4.2
<tonka> bu then i tried to uninstall gnome and i fked up the installation
<tonka> good game
<QContinueum> oof
<tonka> im a linux noob, so sr
<tonka> sry
<tonka> im looking for the same advice :)
<QContinueum> le sigh
<tonka> screw it, im not gonna chance it
<tonka> i'll just be stuck with a long reinstall
<tonka> already went thru that at least 4 times
<tonka> i'll just download jaunty alpha 4 and install on the rest of the empty space on my harddrive
<ncfi1013> what does it mean when i get an "assertion failed" dialog box when i try to go to two different websites?
<tonka> im not sure exactly
<tonka> my experience with assertion failed is as a developer
<tonka> you often place 'assert' commands in your code to ensure some condition is true
<tonka> for debugging purposes
<tonka> my guess is for whatever reason, ur webbrowser has some of these, and for w/e reason going to two diff websites produces unwanted behavior or something
<tonka> wat webbrowser?
<puneeth> KDE4.2!
<puneeth> !KDE4.2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about KDE4.2
<puneeth> !KDE 4.2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about KDE 4.2
<puneeth> anybody who can tell me on how to get my shortcut media keys to work withy banshee?
<puneeth> with*
<tonka> for the record, i think konquerer is a steamy turd
<tonka> slow, unresponsive, and ugly to boot
<QContinueum> also, not very standards compliant
<QContinueum> at least, not last time i checked
<tonka> i just installed firefox
<tonka> and all the extra gnome/gtk stuff that came with it
<puneeth> !banshee
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<puneeth> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<syockit> I'm always getting my Konqueror shortcut key deleted. everytime it launches, 'focus searchbar' resets to Ctrl+S. How do I get around this one?
<jessie> Has anybody here used Quassel IRC?
<genii> jessie: Myself and  jussi01 ... likely some others around here
<jessie> Yeah, I'm testing it out now, genii. It seems to be pretty good. We'll see how things go. One thing that I *do* like, however, is the ability to use a proxy. Konversation didn't have that option, did it?
<genii> jessie: Not sure on the proxy for Konv
<genii> jessie: They have a channel here on freenode ..  #quassel
<puneeth> !katapult
<ubottu> katapult is theapplication launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<jessie> puneeth: It's sad there's no katapult for kde 4.2
<jessie> *4 in general, actually
<puneeth> jessie; DAMN IT!
<jessie> puneeth: you're telling me. the best was for amarok... changing songs, etc. AND a calculator! :D
<quadaptor> i compiled curl and now i'm trying to execute it on an other pc. on execute, an error occurred: "-bash: ./curl: No such file or directory".  the file exists (file ./curl => "./curl: ELF 64-bit LSB exe..."). it exists an tool to diagnose an file (header, etc.), but i forget the name. any idea?
<SuspectZero> hey can someone tell me how to install enlightenment window manager? i cant find it in synaptic
<jessie> it should be the package enlightenment
<SuspectZero> nvm i found a tutorial on it
<puneeth> can anyone tell me why KDE requires MySQL?
<jessie> puneeth: Because: Amarok2 uses MySQL as well as Ankodi.
<syockit> jessie: kde4's alt-f2 can do calculator too
<jessie> syockit: yes, but it's not as reliable, i've found. sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. but i cannot change my amarok songs from such an easy shortcut as alt+space
<cjae> !kleansweep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kleansweep
<cjae> !info kleansweep
<ubottu> kleansweep (source: kleansweep): File cleaner for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.9-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 144 kB, installed size 532 kB
<cjae> any doumentation for this?
<jessie> cjae: try "man kleansweep" in a terminal?
<cjae> jessie: tried it yet? man pages don't show much
<jessie> cjae: Nope. I haven't....
<cjae> jessie: looks as if it would break a lot of things
<jessie> cjae: Really? I'll test it out, real quick
<cjae> k
<cjae> takes a long time to scan-five min on a p4 clean install
<jessie> cjae: that seems pretty rediculous.... how many rpm is your HD?
<cjae> 7200
<jessie> cjae: hmmm.... well, i guess that's a fair amount of time.....
<jessie> cjae: I should be on tomorrow. I'll report to you how things go....
<cjae> k
<SuspectZero> how do i check what driver is being used for my wireless card for example?
<nahy> hi there! is that ok that i delete all files and folders in /var/log??
<nahy> hi there! is that ok that i delete all files and folders in /var/log??
<solifugus> nahy: Good first step.. now for the ones in /etc
<nahy> all of them?
<nahy> solifugus: all?
 * Panarchy says Hi
<beachsurfin> hello Panarchy
<beachsurfin> yikes: http://pastie.org/386835
<nahy> guys! is that realy not harmfull if i permanently delete all files and folders in /var/log   and /etc??????
<Panarchy> beachsurfin: Delete that!
<Panarchy> rm
<Panarchy> -r
<Panarchy> sudo rm -rf
<Panarchy> ok?
<beachsurfin> heh, Panarchy. remove what?
<Panarchy> beachsufin
<Panarchy> run this command
<Panarchy> sudo apt-get purge
<Panarchy> sudo apt-get clean
<Panarchy> sudo apt-get autoclean
<Panarchy> Then try again
<Panarchy> I'm currently 'ordering' discs off of ShipIt. I've currently ordered Kubuntu, Ubuntu, Ubuntu Server & Ubuntu Server 64-bit. Have I missed any of the "Ubuntu" discs that I can get off of shipit?
<Panarchy> I'm currently 'ordering' discs off of ShipIt. I've currently ordered Kubuntu, Ubuntu, Ubuntu Server & Ubuntu Server 64-bit. Have I missed any of the "Ubuntu" discs that I can get off of shipit?
<aPpLeSiA> hi
<beachsurfin> oi aPpLeSiA
<Panarchy> hi
<aPpLeSiA> anyoe noe how to install kubuntu into vista?
<beachsurfin> into?
<genii> Gah, wubi
<beachsurfin> you can install alongside
 * genii contemplates hari-kari
<nahy> is that realy not harmfull if i permanently delete all files and folders in /var/log   and /etc??????
<aPpLeSiA> do i need to boot from live disc or install inside vista?
<beachsurfin> you will need to boot into the live disc
<Panarchy> nahy: Try something fun. Dare you to sudo rm -rf /
<Panarchy> hahahahaha
 * Panarchy tells nahy not to do that, unless on LiveCD
<nahy> thanks?
<Panarchy> lol
<nahy> thanks!
<Panarchy> hahahaha
<aPpLeSiA> i boot into live disc and install kubuntu and it mess my mbr and my PC wont bot from anything
<aPpLeSiA> *boot
<Panarchy> mate
<Panarchy> listen up, what OS do you have?
<nahy> what does rm -rf do?
<Panarchy> sudo rm -rf /
<Panarchy> deleted your entire OS
<Panarchy> everything except the file-system
<genii> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<nahy> i've installed kubuntu 8.04
<beachsurfin> i can't even purge koffice-kde4
<Panarchy> <aPpLeSiA>: What OS do you have installed, other than kubuntu?
<beachsurfin> apt-get -f install doesn't help
<Panarchy> beachsurfin: Did you try the command I told you?
<aPpLeSiA> windows vista home basic'
<beachsurfin> apt-get purge?
<genii> Please don't advertise in an open channel how to hose a system when there may be ppl present who copy and paste things and run them to see what happens
<beachsurfin> http://pastie.org/386836
<Panarchy> that's right apt-get purge should do the job
<Panarchy> aPpLeSiA: Follow my directions exactly. Boot from the Vista BootDisc. Press Next. Click on repair. Click on command prompt. Type in these 3 commands: bootrec /fixMBR bootrec /fixboot bootrec /rebuildBCD
<Panarchy> Then, you'll be able to boot into Vista. Now this should work, install EasyBCD and add kubuntu to the list
<genii> nahy: By the way /var/log content deletion is not crucial. But deleting /etc contents can be fatal
<Panarchy> Now at bootup you should be able to select between Vista and Kubuntu
<nahy> genii: ok thank you
<Panarchy> aPpLeSiA: Are you doing the steps I told you to do?
<aPpLeSiA> Panarchy: none of the disc will boot it up
<nahy> genii: you know, i have no space remained free on my root. iwanted it to free up some space but that was not some much!
<Peeps> Hello. I'm a new Kubuntu user and am having some serious difficulty installing java runtime.
<Peeps> Anyone availible to help?
<Panarchy> openjtk
<Panarchy> sudo apt-get install openjtk
<Panarchy> okay peeps?
<genii> nahy: Cleaning out /var/cache/apt/archives  can help if you install a lot of stuff
<Panarchy> aPpLeSiA: Set your BIOS to boot from disc
<Peeps> I shall ret yhat
<nahy> i did it too
<Peeps> ..try that*
<aPpLeSiA> Panarchy: it is set to boot from disc
<aPpLeSiA> it jus wont but up
<Panarchy> Then burn a new disc
<aPpLeSiA> i tried vista disc, XP disc and kubuntu live disc, all original disc
<aPpLeSiA> all wont boot up
<Peeps> E: Couldn't find package openjtk
<genii> nahy: On occasion to empty /var/cache as well. Also in konqueror or firefox to clear out the browser caches
<genii> !info openjtk
<ubottu> Package openjtk does not exist in intrepid
<genii> !info openjdk
<ubottu> Package openjdk does not exist in intrepid
<Panarchy> really?
<Panarchy> Peeps: Type in java
<genii> Panarchy: Apparently :/
<Panarchy> Into terminal
<Peeps> just 'java'?
<Panarchy> Should give you a list of different java to install
<Panarchy> Peeps: Yep
<nahy> genii: i wanna know isn't that enough that i have 3GB for my root drive?
<Peeps> I have no idea what I'm doing, to be honest. :(
<Peeps> I am very new at this. Just installed Kubuntu today
<genii> nahy: Basic install is about 2.6Gb this does not include whatever swap partition size. Then you need generally about twice hd size of total packages sizes you install
<genii> (unless you always clean archives from apt)
<Panarchy> Peeps: Give what I said a try
<Panarchy> kubuntu doesn't work for me, so I can't tell you how to access Terminal
<Peeps> I don't understand what to do from there, though.
<nahy> aha
<Peeps> I am in konsole
<Panarchy> good
<Panarchy> now type in: java
<Panarchy> Should give you some recommendations
<Peeps> Aright
<Panarchy> Did it?
<Peeps> I think so.
<Peeps> :s
<Peeps> I have no clue what to do with this.
<Panarchy> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nahy> genii: and how can i clear koqurer's cache?
<Panarchy> Should be a setting withing Konquerer
<Panarchy> That's a web browser, right?
<nahy> yeah
<Panarchy> Should be a setting withing Konquerer
<Peeps> http://paste.ubuntu.com/117170/
<nahy> but not as easy as firefox
<Panarchy> Peeps: It's installed!
<Peeps> It won't work though.
<Panarchy> If you want more than just that, get devel tools. Type in: javac
<Peeps> I'm trying to get Pogo to work. >_>
<Panarchy> for recommendations
<genii> nahy: Settings...Configure Konqueror...Cache (on left pane) ...Clear Cache button(in right pane). You may also wat to clear browsing history or tweak it also while in the settings pages
<Panarchy> Peeps: Pogo stick?
<Peeps> www.pogo.com
<Peeps> Game site
<nahy> genii: thank you great friend!!!
<genii> nahy: Glad to assist.
<Peeps> The plug in is what I need, i guess?
<Peeps> Anyone know how to get the java plugin, then?
<Peeps> Panarchy: Do you know?
<robin0800> Peeps: its in restricted package
<Peeps> What does that mean, robin0800?
<genii> Peeps: eg: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<derjens> i need help getting pinentry running
<derjens> i have gpg configured. it works fine with gpg-agent
<Peeps> http://paste.ubuntu.com/117172/
<derjens> now i added "use-gant" to gpg.conf and configured gpg-agent.conf
<ikonia> @
<derjens> gpg-agent is up and running but gpg claims "gpg-agent is not available in this session"
<derjens> any hints?
<robin0800> Peeps: have you tried apt-get -f install
<Peeps> Yeah
<Peeps> It tells me;;
<Peeps> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Peeps> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<genii> Peeps: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin=6-10-0ubuntu2 && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<genii> Peeps: Use sudo
<robin0800> you need sudo
<MasterSanta> how to remove ATI drivers on 8.10 ?
<Peeps> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution)
<Peeps> Still saying
<etfb> Just installing Hardy on a Toshiba A300, and it doesn't recognise my wireless card.  How do I tell what model it is so I can find the right drivers?
<etfb> Ditto for video card, sound card, web cam, trackpad, ...
<robin0800> Peeps: sudo apt-get -f install
<genii> etfb: lspci  and lsusb can show you devices on those buses. One of them may be your wifi adapter. If you find it there, you can also use with lspci the -nn option for it to give vendor:device  code which can be googled for driver hints
<derjens> when i start gpg-agent it says "GPG_AGENT_INFO=/tmp/gpg-Sy5DAR/S.gpg-agent:2053:1; export GPG_AGENT_INFO;" but echoing this var gives an empty line. why does it not work?
<Peeps> Aha!
<Peeps> Thanks robin0800
<Peeps> Now, how do I choose okay on the dialiogue screen?
 * etfb suspects tha "03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 4232" is not going to help much when hunting his wifi specs...
<genii> etfb: The same tactic can be used on the other problemmatic devices as well
<robin0800> etfb: intel 4232 is the device
<robin0800> Peeps: scroll down
<Peeps> It won't let me
<Peeps> I'm on a laptop, by the way.
<robin0800> yes it will use keyboard
<Peeps> Oh.
<Peeps> Alright, I'm scrolled down, and stil nothing
<robin0800> hit return
<Peeps> Nothing happened.
<aPpLeSiA> does kubunu need firewall?
<robin0800> try tab
<etfb> robin0800: I'm fairly sure it's a RealTek wifi card, so it looks like Kubuntu is misdiagnosing.  From what I can see, 4232 is just "don't know
<genii> aPpLeSiA: If you do ISP name/password from computer, yes. If router does ISP login then probably not
<robin0800> etfb: perhaps but chip is intel 4232
<aPpLeSiA> but if i bring to public wifi place, is kubuntu safe enough or i need a firewall still?
<aPpLeSiA> does avast work well in kubuntu?
<genii> aPpLeSiA: In a public wifi place their wifi has the internet IP and not your computer.
<genii> aPpLeSiA: The preferred antivirus for *buntu distributions is clamav
<erichj> ubuntu comes with all ports closed out of the box. unless you need to manually open a port because upnp isn't working I wouldn't bother
<aPpLeSiA> is there any software tat allow kubuntu to run windows software?
<erichj> yes, it's called W.I.N.E.
<aPpLeSiA> freeware for shareware?
<genii> aPpLeSiA: WINE is free. There are paid other ones like Cedega or Crossover Office
<erichj> heh, opensource. you must be a mac user
<beachsurfin> i can't install anythat
<beachsurfin> http://dpaste.com/119634/
<beachsurfin> please help
<beachsurfin> anything*
<erichj> beachsurfin: open konsole and type 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<beachsurfin> erichj: it doesn't work
<beachsurfin> here's the output
<beachsurfin> http://dpaste.com/119636/
 * Panarchy says Hi
<beachsurfin> hi again
<Panarchy> I'm currently 'ordering' discs off of ShipIt. I've currently ordered Kubuntu, Ubuntu, Ubuntu Server & Ubuntu Server 64-bit. Have I missed any of the "Ubuntu" discs that I can get off of shipit?
<aPpLeSiA> wow
<aPpLeSiA> so many
<aPpLeSiA> send me one, =P
<erichj> beachsurfin: is this a new install by any chance?
<aPpLeSiA> can anyone teach me how to install kubuntu into vista?
<aPpLeSiA> my vista is home basic SP1
<beachsurfin> erichj: umm.. well... i used the psychocats clean kde install and then installed ubuntustudio-audio ubuntustudio-audio-plugins ubuntustudio-graphics and ubuntustudio-video
<beachsurfin> which essentially installed gnome after me just removing it o.O
<beachsurfin> psychocats clean install command*
<erichj> yeah ubuntu-studio is based on gnome
<beachsurfin> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<beachsurfin> right, but i just figured it would give me the applications and not entire gnome DE
<erichj> beachsurfin: ok but that doesn't explain the error you are having. you can try 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop'
<beachsurfin> sudo apt-get --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<beachsurfin> E: Invalid operation kubuntu-desktop
<beachsurfin> oh
<beachsurfin> whoops
<beachsurfin> there we go
<beachsurfin> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<beachsurfin> same error using the prescribed command
<erichj> hmmm
<Peeps> I should probably get WINE, right?
<erichj> beachsurfin: give me a few, seeing if I can get it to do the same thing in a VM really fast
<beachsurfin> k
<genii> Peeps: If you have some progs that there are no linux equivelents of, maybe.
<Peeps> I think my school will actually force me to use something called CISCO Clean Access
<genii> Peeps: Keep in mind things may or not run to various degrees on Wine. Check their appdb for compatability
<genii> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Peeps> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<beachsurfin> sudo aptitude install koffice-kde4 seems to be taking care of the problem, erichj
<erichj> thats what I was typing
<beachsurfin> it still told me http://dpaste.com/119647/
<beachsurfin> but it installed
<Peeps> Question surrounding Microsoft Office. I have it on disk.
<Peeps> Will it be able to install?
<ForeverSmurf> depends on the version
<ForeverSmurf> you will need to install wine first to use it
<Peeps> It's 2k7
<erichj> I have office 2007 installed on my wifes laptop
<erichj> works fine over wine
<ForeverSmurf> Question: Why not use openoffice?
<Peeps> How do you use wine?
<ForeverSmurf> Peeps, first you need to install the wine packages
<Peeps> 'Cause 2007 is actually rather effective.
<Peeps> Did ForeverSmurf
<erichj> ForeverSmurf: my wife loves the ribbon interface
<ForeverSmurf> Peeps, then you need to double click on the install file ;-)
<ForeverSmurf> setup
<ForeverSmurf> whatever it is
<ForeverSmurf> or run it from the command line 'wine setup.exe'
<ForeverSmurf> if you run it fron the command line you need to be in the directory that the setup.exe file is located in first
<erichj> or right click on it and select run with wine
<ForeverSmurf> etc....
<ForeverSmurf> yeah, any of those ways will do
<Peeps> Huh?
<Peeps> How do I open Wine?
<ForeverSmurf> Peeps, have you ever installed a program under windows?
<erichj> you don't open wine
<ForeverSmurf> have you ever clicked on a setup.exe file?
<Peeps> Yah.
<Peeps> Yeah.
<ForeverSmurf> Christ, it's like trying to edjucate porc!
<ForeverSmurf> Peeps, have you managed to locate the setup.exe (or install.exe) file?
<Peeps> For Wine?
<erichj> no for office
<ForeverSmurf> omg lol
<Peeps> I've not tried installing it. >_>
<erichj> Peeps, there is no interface for wine
<ForeverSmurf> forget you are on linux
<Peeps> It's my first day in Linu, Slack needs cut. :o
<Peeps> Aaah
<Peeps> Alright
<genii> ForeverSmurf: We were all new users once. Please don't get abusive.
<erichj> it's basically like a compatability layer for windows apps. it allows you to execute windows binaries by double clicking them
<Peeps> genii:  I took no offense. It's cool. :P
<erichj> so if you insert your office cd and open it, you can double click on the setup.exe file and it will load the installer
<Peeps> Sigh.
<Peeps> It won't let me run the disk
<erichj> what error message is it giving you?
<Peeps> Saying that it's corrupt
<genii> erichj: He does not yet have wine installed, I believe. Only enquired about it
<Peeps> But it's a disc from windows.
<Peeps> I think I go
<Peeps> do*
<Peeps> I ran sudo apt-get -install wine
<genii> Peeps: Ah, then yes should be there.
<Peeps> It's saying a required file is corrupt or not availiable
<erichj> ugh you probably need the updated msi installer
<genii> Peeps: Can be the cd is scratched/bad
<genii> erichj: Ah right there is some msi vs exe install issues for Wine (I don't use Wine myself)
<erichj> genii: yeah but I don't have the patience to walk someone through it.
<Peeps> It's an ee file
<Peeps> exe*
<erichj> I have a copy of Crossover office that codeweavers gave away the day after Obama won the election. it handles all the dependencies for you
<Peeps> :(((
<Peeps> I might have to go with the Open Office, then?
<ikonia> ab Panarchy
<erichj> Peeps: Open Office really is a better choice. It can handle MS word docs
<Peeps> I need Powerpoint
<Peeps> Not Word.:(
<erichj> I believe Presentation handles powerpoint docs
<Peeps> Alright
<Peeps> Oh. It's preinstalled
<Peeps> Neat
<erichj> yeah
<gernot> i just read that kde on opensuse apparently doesn't have quirks (like solid tray icon backgrounds) that kubuntu has. what's up with that?
<ActionParsnip> gernot: kde4.2 doesnt do that on my system, it did on 4.1
<ForeverSmurf> I getting the odd temporary freeze in kde 4.2 when moving files or doing other kinds of I/O. Any of you getting experiencing something similiar?
<ActionParsnip> gernot: maybe it just works better with suse, its a different OS so will be different
<erichj> it's not a different OS.
<mkargar> hello
<ActionParsnip> erichj: at the base, no. but its rpm base dand made by different folks
<mkargar> i using Kubuntu 8.04.1!i downloaded Kubuntu 8.10 DVD!how to upgrade to Kubuntu 8.10?
<ActionParsnip> erichj: and the twitch in kde may be down to the way suse is put together
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | mkargar
<ubottu> mkargar: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<erichj> ActionParsnip: yeah it's a distribution no an OS
<erichj> not
<ActionParsnip> erichj: given
<erichj> gernot: you can try suse, I have it running on my desktop but be prepared to want to pull your hair out when dealing with YAST
<mkargar> ubottu:very thx!i should use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mkargar> ActionParsnip:yes!I should use the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades ?
<ActionParsnip> mkargar: np man, you should make sure you check the cd is consistant first
<ActionParsnip> mkargar: this will reduce problems later
<mkargar> ActionParsnip:ok!i downloaded DVD Kubuntu 8.10 and it not problem!
<gernot> erichj: no way, man. :) i was just suprised that there would be distribution specific problems.
<ActionParsnip> mkargar: just making sure you are aware
<mkargar> ActionParsnip:hmm?
<ActionParsnip> mkargar: that if yuo upgrade from a bad disk its going to cause a tonne of problems
<ActionParsnip> mkargar: if you boot to the cd you can make it check itself to ensure its consistant
<mkargar> ActionParsnip:but.my DVD is ok?
<ActionParsnip> mkargar: and you can also md5 check the image you downloaded
<ActionParsnip> mkargar: you'll never know til you test it
<mkargar> ActionParsnip:i check it & it's ok!:)
<ForeverSmurf> what is the /var/logs/bootstrap.log file for?
<mkargar> *checked!
<ActionParsnip> mkargar: then you are good to upgrade
<mkargar> ActionParsnip:ok!how to upgrade to kubuntu 8.10!(I using 8.4.01!)
<ActionParsnip> mkargar: its on the factoid that ubottu gave
<mkargar> *8.04.1
<mkargar> ActionParsnip:it was for ubuntu!!
<ActionParsnip> kubuntu == (ubuntu  - metacity - gnome) + kwin + kde
<ActionParsnip> mkargar: its the same system underneath
<ActionParsnip> mkargar: i can find you a kubuntu one if you want but it will be identical I promise
<ActionParsnip> mkargar: do you read the ubuntuforums for guides and help?
<mkargar> ActionParsnip:i read only https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades/Kubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mkargar> ActionParsnip:I use kdesudo "/cdrom/cdromupgrade",but 'Commond not found''!!
<ActionParsnip> mkargar: read: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades from Upgrading Using the Alternate CD/DVD
<ForeverSmurf> anyone know of a good log view for kubuntu? I am used to monitoring only messages but kubuntu spreads everything all over the place!
<Peeps> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mkargar> ActionParsnip:ok!but,what is this?(https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades/Kubuntu)???
<mkargar> Peeps::)
<ActionParsnip> mkargar: if you select intrepidupgrades you go here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> mkargar: if you have the desktop cd, this isnt going to work
<mkargar> ActionParsnip:no no!I Installed Kubuntu 8.04 from DVD and update it to 8.04.1 from internet!
<ForeverSmurf> How easy is it to upgrade between ubuntu verions?
<ActionParsnip> ForeverSmurf: simple
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | ForeverSmurf
<ubottu> ForeverSmurf: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<noaXess> does anybody know about mock-up tools? creating simple software scrren for development?
<ForeverSmurf> thanks actionParsnip... looks easy. I look forward to upgrading when next version arrives
<ActionParsnip> ForeverSmurf: should be good
<noaXess> i want install AdobeAir.bin on my linux..
<noaXess> how can i run it?
<noaXess> got it :)
<noaXess> have to chmod +x it ;)
<pucko-> Hello. How  can I make kubuntu automatically mount mtp devices? (my mp3 player)
<tuxs> for upgrade Kubuntu 8.04.1 to 8.10!(with use DVD),I use this kdesudo "/cdrom/cdromupgrade" command!but.it error!''Command not found''??
<pucko-> and second question... are there no kio-slaves in dolphin?
<pucko-> tuxs, wrong path
<tuxs> pucko-:hmm?
<ActionParsnip> tuxs: try /media/cdrom0
<tuxs> ActionParsnip:command not found!!!
<tuxs> ActionParsnip:?!
<pucko-> tuxs, you need to mount the dvd first. (either click on it on konqueror/dolphin) whatever.. it should then be mounted somewhere in /media
<ActionParsnip> tuxs: you need to run the command on the cd so wherever your cd is mounted to replace that in the guide where it says /cdrom
<tuxs> pucko-:DVD is mounted!i runned kdesudo cdromupgrade directly from it!but,command not found!!!???
<tuxs> ActionParsnip:i mounted from ''/media/Kubuntu 8.10 amd64''
<tuxs> ActionParsnip:but,command not found!
<pucko-> tuxs, oh. then you have to dig around a little more I guess...
<tuxs> pucko-:how to solve this problem?i must upgrade to 8.10(only with DVD)!!!
<pucko-> I'd guess cdromupgrade is a simple script, so it might be it is missing something. but you'd have to dig around then
<pucko-> did you click on the 'cdromupgrade' or did you run it from terminal?
<tuxs> pucko-:yes!i tested!but....:(
<pucko-> because you need to run it as root (with kdesudo) or it wont work
<beachsurfin> there are only 3 plasmoids to choose from when i click "install new widgets"
<tuxs> pucko-:I tested!command not found!!!ohhhh!!
<beachsurfin> argh, i see so many screenshots of man plasmoids, but i am STILL restricted to folder view and the notes app
<beachsurfin> i really just want the weather app, that's all. it's not too much to ask :)
<pucko-> tuxs, i really don't think it's hard to solve, but I have no idea how to do it from here...
<tuxs> pucko-:oh:(
<Walzmyn> I've just upgraded to 4.2 and my knotes plasmoid is not working - is this a known issue or did I foul something up?
<andrea_> salve a tutti
<cuznt> shorten: will not input data from a tty ** what is tty please?
<JohnFlux> cuznt: the black screen where you type commands in
<puneeth> !remove
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remove
<puneeth> !remove gnome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remove gnome
<puneeth> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<cuznt> thats what i thought thank you.
<cuznt> but as it is a command line only usage in unix,,, i am S O L ?
<ccherrett> can I upgrade my version of kubuntu to the latest?
<Billy> Hello
<Billy> Anyone there?
<Hattory> Hi all, can I install firefox on kubuntu without install all gnome libs?
<Billy> Well, I really don't know man
<Billy> But take a look at Google
<Billy> I think you can find a solution there
<ActionParsnip> Hattory: with great difficulty
<pipmpim-M> n,
<ActionParsnip> Hattory: let me see if theres a workaround
<andrea_> hi
<Hattory> ActionParsnip: thanks a lot
<ActionParsnip> Hattory: a more useful suggestion is probably to download firefox directly from
<ActionParsnip> mozilla.org; that "original"  firefox version doesn't contain
<ActionParsnip> dependencies to gnome.
<ActionParsnip> from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28468
<Hattory> yeah... good idea :D
<k0opa> Is it possible to install kde 4.2 via apt-get to older kubuntu
<k0opa> I use this kde3 version thing
<ActionParsnip> k0opa: absolutely
<k0opa> and the command is
<ActionParsnip> http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<andrea_> someone know the problem of bluetooth on intrepid?
<ActionParsnip> k0opa: you add a repo and sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade   it will come flooding down
<ActionParsnip> andrea_: its a bit hit and miss here
<andrea_> I have read many guides
<k0opa> hmm
<Hattory> ActionParsnip: it works, but.... it has a very primitive style :D
<ActionParsnip> Hattory: least yu dont have all the gnome rubbish cluttering the place up, get a skin on it
<evit> hello everyone
<gekkoo> is anybody already using 9.04?
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | gekkoo
<ubottu> gekkoo: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<gekkoo> ActionParsnip: doesn't answer my question
<evit> I have a gateway mp6954.  It seems to only allow me to go to go beyond 1280x800
<ActionParsnip> gekkoo: the answer is no
<ActionParsnip> gekkoo: all talk of jaunty is in +1 so no one here will be using will they?
<ActionParsnip> gekkoo: so it kinda does, just takes some logic
<evit> as I recall I had to download a package before and then it bumped up the resolution to something higher
<ActionParsnip> evit: run lspci | grep -i vga
<JuJuBee> My HD light was going nuts.  I figured it was trackerd or something. but don't see it running in system services.
<JuJuBee> sry, System Settings -> Service Manager
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: run top and watch for a while
<JuJuBee> I did, nothing ever got over 7%
<evit> ActionParsnip: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<JuJuBee> kjournald was using the most CPU
<JuJuBee> after restart, all seems good.
<ActionParsnip> evit: try the i810 driver rather than intel in xorg.conf
<evit> ActionParsnip: is there a package name I sould get?
<ActionParsnip> evit: its part of a standard install
<ActionParsnip> evit: just edit xorg.conf to use the i810 driver
<JuJuBee> Read online, sevral suggested it might be Strigi ?
<evit> ActionParsnip: Would this work?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/i915Driver
<ActionParsnip> try it
<evit> ActionParsnip:  so its this package right? xserver-xorg-video-i810
<ActionParsnip> evit: yes, but you already have it: dpkg -l | grep i810
<evit> ActionParsnip: doesnt say I do
<ActionParsnip> evit: then: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-i810
<evit> I've got xserver-xorg-video-intel , X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx displa
<ZmAY> need some help with installing printer on my 2nd old pc, i am running dapper, printer is samsung CLP-315
<ActionParsnip> does no one use --purge when they remove?
<syockit> it's the legacy from windows days
<syockit> keep everything stored in registry, you might reuse the confs again one day
<ActionParsnip> syockit: i know what it is, just seems weird to hold all the configs so then you gotta dpkg -P them later
<syockit> they are optimistic that you'll reinstall the package one day...
<ct529> is there something wrong with medibunto repository?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<snarkster> wow irc on my phone! this is cool
<ZmAY> any printer expert here?
<ct529> BluesKaj: hi there
<BluesKaj> expert ? orhelp
<ct529> snarkster: phone /irc?
<BluesKaj> hi ct529
<ct529> ZmAY: it is better if you just ask, no expert around
<ZmAY> i mean need some help, i dont know much about it:)
<snarkster> since 4.2 been released things are pretty good. but still plasmoids remain after removal and reboot. solution?
<ct529> snarkster: what phone and what irc are you using, or you will get no answer ....:D
<BluesKaj> ZmAY, so which printer ?
<ZmAY> i am on my second olc PC using dapper, tried to install samsung CLP-315, but no success
<snarkster> ct529: yah i have a G1 phone.. found irc on the market thought id give it a try
<ZmAY> i used that instructions http://foo2qpdl.rkkda.com/INSTALL
<ct529> snarkster: on the market?
<ct529> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<snarkster> it works without wifi on the 3g network
<ct529> ZmAY: wow .... that is old ....
<BluesKaj> ZmAY, attached or network printer?
<ZmAY> attached
<ZmAY> on my 1st pc, with interpid works fine
<snarkster> ct529 yah where you find apps for your G1
<ct529> ZmAY: it looks like the printer is much newer than the software, so no drivers ....
<cuznt> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<snarkster> ct529 now about this answer. :D
<ct529> ZmAY: http://www.samsung.com/uk/consumer/detail/detail.do?group=printsolutions&type=printsolutions&subtype=colourprinters&model_cd=CLP-315/XEU
<cuznt> !xmms2
 * ct529 pings BluesKaj about a 4.2 answer for snarkster
<Greenery> snarkster: i did that by editing the plasma configuration file
<BluesKaj> ZmAY ,suggest you try the print wizard in system settings
<ZmAY> just a sec
<ZmAY> BluesKaj: i think its not there, no device no model listed
<ct529> BluesKaj: I think the printer is very new, and the system too old .... unless you can set some emulation, or accepts some standard output (like ps)
<BluesKaj> ct529, I agree , ZmAY ..I think you should upgrade/update your OS
<ZmAY> ct529: might be yes
<snarkster> greenery what editing exactly and which file. plasma.rc or ...
<ct529> ZmAY: hey! Samsung provides an  official linux driver for the printer!!!!
<ct529> ZmAY: http://www.samsung.com/uk/consumer/detail/support.do?group=printsolutions&type=printsolutions&subtype=colourprinters&model_nm=CLP-315&disp_nm=CLP-315&language=&cate_type=all&dType=D&mType=DR&vType=&prd_ia_cd=06010200&model_cd=CLP-315/XEU&menu=download
<ct529> ZmAY: just get it here
<Greenery> snarkster: edit the configuration on plasma-appletsrc
<ct529> ZmAY: download the driver, install it and try again .... but I would update in any case
<Greenery> snarkster: delete the unwanted containments there
<ZmAY> will try, tnx
<ct529> ZmAY: BluesKaj: they also provide official utilities for linux, incredible ....
<snarkster> greenery: ok thanx
<Greenery> make sure u back em up first
<Greenery> just in case it didn't work well
<snarkster> ok off to school. have a day!
<ct529> ZmAY: how is the quality of print? it looks like a very interesting toy!
<BluesKaj> gadgets!..irc on a cellphone
<ZmAY> just got it, did not print any picture yet, only text, so wait till i get it work here, then i tell:D
<ct529> ZmAY: then try (1) install the driver or alternatively (2 - recommended) upgrade the os to 8.04 or 8.10
<ct529> well, I need some food!
<ZmAY> ct529: 2 - no go, to old PC, if it wont work fuck it, then i will print on the other pc
<jussi01> !ohmy | ZmAY
<ubottu> ZmAY: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<juliebun> Hello?
<BluesKaj> !hi | juliebun
<ubottu> juliebun: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<juliebun> Thank you! I am the newbiest of newbies... EVER. I don't know where the best place to ask my very basic questions might be....?
<BluesKaj> just ask juliebun
<juliebun> Okay, my Win XP got destroyed by a trojan and I've decided to be brave and I installed Kubuntu on the hard drive. But I have no experience at all with Linux and don't know how to get my sound to work and my wireless internet.
<BluesKaj> !wifi | juliebun
<ubottu> juliebun: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<juliebun> Thank you, ubottu!  :)
<BluesKaj> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
 * ildyakonov is away: ïÔÏÛ£Ì.
<mado> oi guys and gals :) hello there :)
<mado> how come i always have to "activate" one of my partitions manually?
<mado> i didn't mess around with it ... i kept everything as it was
<BluesKaj> the windows partition . mado ?
<mado> sorry ... system did something
<mado> BluesKaj, it's not directly the windows-partition ... but it's a "ntfs"-one
<mado> the windows-partition is fine ... but the one where i have my files stored ... has to be activated manually everytime
<BluesKaj> if you have vista or W7 and linux on the same drive vista/W7 will automatically flag itself as the "boot" partiton
<mado> no ... just ole win_xp
<BluesKaj> hmm, could be a grub thing then
<mado> that's something i was thinking of ... but i'm a beginner here ... i don't know if it looks right or wrong
<BluesKaj> how do you have your partitions set up ...seperate for / and another for /home/user and ntfs ?
<juliebun> ok I'm so lost. I can't seem to find any really basic help docs for an extreme newbie on how to set up wireless
<BluesKaj> juliebun , mouse over the little globe in the panel near the clock , right click on it to see if you have a wifi signal
<mado> BluesKaj, i'll show you the output of "sudo fdisk -l" ... that's one command i learned some months ago
<BluesKaj> patebin it mado
<mado> :))
<mado> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/117275/
<mado> does this help you?
<mado> BluesKaj,
<mado> /dev/sda6            5541       18114   101000623+   7  HPFS/NTFS ... ... is the one that has to activated manually all the time
<mado> BluesKaj, /dev/sda6 is the one :)
<juliebun> Thank you BluesKasj.... strangely, I cannot see a clock or a globe or anything. Maybe my desktop display needs to be altered? I will try...
<juliebun> ok can't change display because it goes all fuzzy and pixel-y...
<BluesKaj> juliebun , are you on kubuntu or ubuntu ?
<juliebun> kubuntu
<yaa_> where can i get whitebuntu
<BluesKaj> yaa_ , google it
<yaa_> i did
<yaa_> but didnot find
<yaa_> found
<mado> what kind of thing is whitebuntu ... sounds like racism to me at the moment
<BluesKaj> mado , maybe a grub restore is in order, http://www.zyxware.com/articles/2007/08/15/linux/restore-grub-after-windows-installation
<mado> BluesKaj, can you still give me a hand?
<mado> :) thanks ... i'll read that
<mado> erm ... but i installed ubuntu after windows
<BluesKaj> no matter, do the commands anyway , it might work
<BluesKaj> it won't do any damage
<juliebun> wireless help anyone?
<BluesKaj> juliebun, can you see the Kmenu , a blue icom with gear and the letter K in it ?
<BluesKaj> icon
<juliebun> Yes I can BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> juliebun, click on the kmenu / applications/ system/ choose Terminal
<mado> well ... then i have to change the commands a bit ... *thinking*
<juliebun> Konsole Terminal?
<BluesKaj> yes
<juliebun> okay
<yaa_> what is with my kubuntu live dvd? kde is blinking/
<yaa_> ((
<BluesKaj> juliebun , which kubuntu did you install ?
<BluesKaj> Intrepid or ...?
<juliebun> the newest one(?)
<juliebun> I'm sorry... so clueless, BluesKaj
<juliebun> How do I tell?
<BluesKaj> open konqueror /help/about kubuntu
<BluesKaj> oops sorry wrong there
<personman> maybe have her switch to a console, then back to X? shows my release name there
<juliebun> BluesKaj, I found About KDE...
<BluesKaj> juliebun , in the terminal:  lsb_release -a
<personman> ooh i learned a new command today :D
<Nemesis02> hi guys, need some assistance, I have Kubuntu 8.10 installed w/ KDE 4.2.  I'm running my system w/ multiple monitors, and my issue is, while i was at home i tried going back to 1 monitor and re-enabling desktop effects and my kde, or xorg crashed or something.  A bunch of colored lines would come up.
<Nemesis02> I deleted the .kde-neon from my directory and kde seemed to load up fine, but now i'm missing my start bar and stuff >.<
<Nemesis02> and the add widgets says the widgets are already active...
<juliebun> BluesKaj, it says command not found. But I found the ISO on my mac- it's 8.10
<BluesKaj> juliebun, ok but you must copy and paste commands in linux exactly as they appear in the text for them to work.
<BluesKaj> no spaces in front etc
<juliebun> Okay.. but I can't get online on the pc that has Linux installed. I only have wireless here, so am on my mac right now
<juliebun> (with the Kubuntu sitting next to me)
<BluesKaj> then in the terminal copy and paste this command : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , then follow the instructions by using the tab key to choose your settings ..this might seem confusing but it might help with your screen resolution
<BluesKaj> juliebun , we'll, work on your wireless setup after you run the xorg commands
<juliebun> Okay thank you BluesKaj
<juliebun> BluesKaj, I followed the commands and it was all about my keyboard. The display settings are the same....
<BluesKaj> nothing about Hardware ?
<juliebun> no, it just kept asking about keyboard settings and then it closed
<BluesKaj> juliebun, ok:  lspci | grep VGA  ..this command will tell us which graphics card you have, so we can down install drivers after we get your wifi working
<BluesKaj> download and install
<QContinueum> so i installed kde 4.2, and now most of the widgets don't work. is this normal, or did i miss something?
<BluesKaj> QContinueum , did you sudo apt-get update after installation ?
<juliebun> BluesKaj,  I got it. Copied it into a doc. I have to go to work now :( but thank you so much for your help! I'll be back...  :)
<QContinueum> no, but i did run adept, and it didn't find anything
<BluesKaj> ok juliebun , have a good day :)
<BluesKaj> QContinueum, run update anyway
<Skrot-> Hi, my (k)networkmanager is not working in 8.10, when I click as essid nothing happends. Does anyone know where to start the debugging?
<QContinueum> just did. didn't find anythng new for
<QContinueum> for me*
<BluesKaj> QContinueum , why not just add widgets to see if they actually installed
<rohan__> how do install GRUB,through a live CD
<rohan__> just GRUB
<QContinueum> yeah, i've tried. luna, weather, the blue marble earth one. It puts a widget on the desktop, but it's just a red ex and says that it could not find the requested component.
<BluesKaj> rohan__, http://www.zyxware.com/articles/2007/08/15/linux/restore-grub-after-windows-installation
<BluesKaj> !grub | rohan__   or this
<ubottu> rohan__   or this: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Guest17739> hi
<cuznt> i have a command line question. I am with shorten creating .wav files to burn to a cd. i must however convert (in this case) gd71-07-31d1t01 through gd71-0731d3t0108. The command is (in the approp directory) shorten -x gd71-07-31d1t01.shn gd71-07-31d1t01.wav     **question is, is there a way to batch them so i can get it all at once?
<cuznt> i did this specific one line by line, and the next one is almost as long.
<eli_> good afternoon
<eli_> i installed ubuntu about a week ago
<eli_> i managed to make everything work, besides my printer
<eli_> its a Xerox PE 220
<ct529> eli_: did you check the manufacturer's website for drivers?
<eli_> i did
<eli_> it has some ppd files
<eli_> idk how to install them
<eli_> but ubuntu recognizes the printer
<eli_> and it sees it as the deafult
<eli_> and when i want to print- the printer will warm up, but wont take the paper
<eli_> may be if i'll manage to install the drivers it will help
<eli_> its a tar.gz package
<jussi01> eli_: go to localhost:631 add printer, then when you get to the bit about choosing the driver theres a feild for choosing a ppd file ;)
<eli_> i'll try
<eli_> what shall i write in the queue?
<eli_> i c the place, but there is no actual ppd extension on the files
<eli_> while the xerox website said its ppd files
<ubuntu_> hello
<eli_> hello
<eli_> where can i find ppd files in a tarr.gz archieve?
<ubuntu_> i dont know how to have anick
<fosco__> ubuntu_, type /nick "your desired nick"
<bobley> was easy, tankx
<bobley> >(
<bobley> need to change me keys
<bobley> lol
<eli_> can any1 tell me where i can find a PPD file for xerox pe 220?
<eli_> does any1 know where i can find a ppd file for XEROX PE 220?
<Herazio> goodafternoon ^^
<eli_> hello herazio
<Herazio> hello ! ^^
<Herazio> How are you doing ?
<Herazio> Hmm Video Resolution isn't really changing :|
<shadeslayer>  how do i install grub2 in kubuntu 8.10
<robin0800> eli there may not be one unless the printer does postscript and have you asked xerox
<eli_> i did as xerox
<eli_> i downloaded files
<eli_> but its under tar.gz
<eli_> i didnt find any PPD inside
<eli_> any ideas?
<skole> Hi there! After I upgraded my Kubuntu 8.10 to the latest KDE 4.2 I can't boot my 4.04 witch I have on another partition. How can I manage my partitions? I have checked the grub/ manu.list, and it doesn't show my old 8.04 system??
<skole> *my 8.04
<SaracenMan> Any experts with Kubuntu (KDE 4.1, Ubuntu 8.10) and multiple monitors?
<skole> Hi! Half of my hard drive is out of reach. I have a old lap top with 40 gb disk space, but I only see 20?
<watashi> you must to check the partition size, maybe you don't create one with all disk space
<shadeslayer> hmmm firefox seemed to have stopped working after recent updates
<skole> Yes, but when I try to install a new installatin, I can only use half of the disk? I can only manipulate 50 % of the machine?
<robin0800> shadeslayer: firefox 3.0.6 works here
<watashi> choose manual partition, undo all partition and create one ext3 for / and one for swap
<shadeslayer> maybe needs a restart
<shadeslayer> BTW does anybody here use GRUB2??
<shadeslayer> !grub2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub2
<xp-killer> how do i install itune to put stuff on my ipod touch?
<ubuntu_> bonjour
<ubuntu_> y'a t il un francais
<actos> ouep
<Tm_T> !fr | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ubuntu_> a++
<xp-killer> how do i install itune to put stuff on my ipod touch?
<xp-killer> Tm_T:
<xp-killer> ah forget it
<draik> OxDeadC0de: Yo, you got a sec?
<whut> How can I upgrade to KDE 4.2/OpenOffice.org 3 using only bash? (using ssh to work this one)
<personman> i think you would need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list to include a repository with those programs available, then use apt-get to install them
<personman> if they are already in your repository, then ignore the first part
<Guest86481> whut: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<Guest86481> add the repo, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<shadeslayer> hey i installed GRUB 2 and lost the kubuntu loading bar on startup
<shadeslayer> the blue bar which fills up,any idea how to correct it
<jessie> hey hey hey, guys. what's up?
<jmcnaught> hi..  is anyone else having trouble disabling screen blanking in kde 4.2, or is it just me?
<jmcnaught> i'm just wondering if it's a common problem.  i've disabled the screen saver, disabled screen power management, turned them back on with really high time-outs.  but i still get the screen blanking when it shouldn't.
<personman> try opening system settings, advanced tab, power management, go to the profiles, choose performance, and set "after x minutes do blank" to nothing?
<personman> assuming its kde4
<jmcnaught> personman: yeah, it's kubuntu 8.10 with kde 4.2.  i tried that.  i also set it to do nothing when i close the laptop lid, but sometime when i open the lid it blanks three times in a row
<jmcnaught> i was wondering if there's a daemon floating around in my session that shouldn't be... when i upgraded to 4.2 i had to remove the guidance power manager (it was running concurrently with powerdevil)
<fomder> Hi everyone. Im having a lot of trouble. I use ubuntu 8.10 and just uninstalled firestarter firewall and then reboot my pc. Now my ineternet connection doesnt work. ifconfig shows i have a valid ip but no data transfer works, firefox, im applications, voip apps, etc. Could anyone please help ? thanks
<zipper_> hi everyone
<jmcnaught> i don't know what it would be... i did upgrade to 4.2 back when it was still in beta... i'm thinking about creating a new user to see if it's just a problem with the settings in my .kde folder
<jmcnaught> fomder: firestarter is just a gui for iptables/netfilter... it probably left the iptables rules intact even after you removed the firestarter gui
<fomder> jmcnaught thanks, what should i do then?
<fomder> jmcnaught any ideas?
<jmcnaught> fomder: i would suggest looking for what commands to use to clear the iptables rules
<fomder> jmcnaught, ok, i cleared my iptables, still no luck
<jmcnaught> fomder: have you rebooted?  it's possible that firestarter configured your system to load the iptables rules when you start the computer.  i haven't used firestarter in a while, but check and see if it left a script in /etc/init.d/
<UnixOne> hi does somebody know if kubuntu jaunty supports ati r350 now?
<UnixOne> 3d accelaration ^
<chris-rc1> hi
<chris-rc1> i'm trying to connect to my phone via bluetooth, but it seems i'm too stupid ;-)
<chris-rc1> kbluetooth gets stuck when trying to detect the input capabilities of my phone (are there any?). can anybody help me?
<martijn81> when i connect two usb hard disks, only one is recognized by kde
<martijn81> what can i do about this?
<jomder> Hi everyone. Im having some huge problems. I just uninstalled firestarter firewall and then reboot my 8.10 pc. now my internet connection does not work. ifconfig shows i have a valid ip but nothing internet related works. What can i do Thanks.
<josesanc> hola
<josesanc> alguno de Ciencias?
<fosco__> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<gorgonizer> chris-rc1: I am experiencing the same issue with kdebluetooth4 :(
<ScorpKing> jomder: for now run sudo ufw disable and get it sorted soon. to enable run sudo ufw enable
<jomder> scorpking thanks, what does that command do?
<ScorpKing> jomder: it will disable the firewall. get it sorted if you need to have it.
<jimdb> with kde 4.2 when I double click on a .deb file the archive manager incorrectly launches instead of the installer.  anyone have any ideas on how to resolve this?
<ScorpKing> jimdb: install the package from konsole
<jomder> scorpking, wow thanks, that did the trick. im going to try and install firestarter again or install guarddog perhaps
<ScorpKing> jomder: you're welcome
<BluesKaj> jimdb: or don't double click on it , right click and choose deb installer
<jimdb> scorpking:  thanks, but no thanks.  I want it to work correctly.
<shadeslayer> Qt: 3.3.8b
<shadeslayer> KDE: 3.5.10
<shadeslayer> kde-config: 1.0
<ScorpKing> jomder: ok. try the forums if you don't get help here
<shadeslayer> oh my,didnt see that coming
<jimdb> blueskaj:  that's not an option
<jimdb> and it worked before the latest update.
<gorgonizer> jimdb: right click, go to Open With -> Other -> enter /usr/bin/gdebi-kde and check Remember application association for this type of file, and click OK.. (assuming gdebi-kde is installed)
<naxa> i am trying to install hungarian language files but when generating hu_HU.UTF-8 it allways says segmentation fault. Other charsets says "up-to-date" and this is the last one, exits with segfault.
<Jason_CO> hi guys -- how do i get into browse mode with the latest version of gwenview
<Jason_CO> nop matter how i try to open it it opens in fullscreen view mode
<jimdb> gorgonizer:  that works, except it has a crummy icon when opening the "open with" menu.  Plus I have some residual entries there from some attempts that didn't work.  is there a way to clean up the "open with" menu?
<gorgonizer> jimdb: you would need to change the file associations via System Settings I believe... also, gdebi-kde has no icon for me either :(
<gorgonizer> jimdb: System Settings -> Advanced -> File Associations :)
<Cruster> where should I ask for my problem: my ac adapter is not recognized (powerdevil states tha my laptop is allways on battery power)
<shadeslayer> Cruster: if the adapter is not working properly the #hardware
<jimdb> gorgonize:  i looked there and can't find the entry for them; even doing a search.
<gorgonizer> jimdb: I search for deb, and there was one entry for x-deb..
<Cruster> shadeslayer: is it a linux section?
<shadeslayer> Cruster: no a hardware section
<gorgonizer> jimdb: should be under the application section..
<shadeslayer> Cruster: is your adapter faulty
<shadeslayer> ??
<Cruster> well, my problem is with ubuntu...in mandriva for example it works fine
<shadeslayer> ah
<gorgonizer> jimdb: you could always add a new entry for x-deb if it is not there
<shadeslayer> Cruster: ask in #ubuntu for a wider response
<Cruster> oh t
<chaac_mool> hola a todos
<UnixOne> jaunty + ati r350 -> 3d accelleration possible now or not?
<jimdb> gorgonizer:  i have it resolved.  the issue was that somehow the latest release of kde nightly updated the priority for the file association moving the archive manager up above the debian package manager.  I removed the extraneous entries and then set the icon for the menu entry.  all is working correclty now.
<gorgonizer> jimdb: excellent news :)
<jimdb> gorgonizer:  thank you for your help.
<gorgonizer> jimdb: no problem :)
<jimdb> gorgonizer:  now i can fix it on my laptop computer as well.  :)
<jimdb> i do have to compliment the folks at kde for the latest kde 4.2.  with the ability to use a traditional desktop metaphor it makes this an incredibly beautiful and functional destkop manager.  I easily puts Vista's and Win7's interfaces to shame.  I'd encourage everyone to move to kde 4.2 and show it off to everyone they know.
<mkargar> hello
<mkargar> i have DVDrom and DVDWR!both device mounting in /media/!how to mounte DVDRom to /CDrom?
<mkargar> *mount
<whut> apt-get would install a package that is corrupt (aborted download) no matter what I do. I tried so far apt-get clean, apt-get --purge remove <packagename>, apt-get autoclean. Nothing works. What should I do?
<mkargar> ?
<whut> ?
<whut> mkargar: I was downloading a package to install using apt-get.
<whut> mkargar: Connection dropped.
<whut> mkargar: Now, when I want to install it - it tries to install it from that corrupt package.
<voicu> can I move my apt cache in a different directory?
<voicu> I mean make apt cache somewhere else?
<ScorpKing> voicu: yes
<fosco__> whut, sudo aptitude clean && sudo aptitude autoclean && sudo apt-get install package
<ScorpKing> voicu: there is a option in the config file. it is in /etc/apt-cacher.conf i think
<voicu> hm, ok
<ScorpKing> voicu: uhm.. wait
<voicu> do I need some special privileges to the new dir?
<ScorpKing> voicu: i'm talking about apt-cacher, soz
<ScorpKing> voicu: make another directory somewhere and link it to /var/cache/apt/archives
<fosco__> voicu, it has to be drwxr-xr-x root root
<voicu> ok, how i link it? make /var/cache/apt/archives point to the new one?
<voicu> then i have to rm the old one, right?
<voicu> also, is there a problem if the new dir is on a different partition?
<voicu> *do I
<petsounds> well, i wanna upgrade to kde 4.2 and im using intrepid, i have read the instructions but just cant understand how to uninstalling plasmoid. can anybody here tell me what to do?
<jimdb> mkargar: sudo apt-get clean
<mkargar> jimdb:what?
<mkargar> jimdb:what this command?
<hubar> petsounds, why do you wanna uninstall plasmoid?
<jimdb> it will clean your download archive
<jimdb>    clean - Erase downloaded archive files
<jimdb>    autoclean - Erase old downloaded archive files
<petsounds> the instructions told me to
<mkargar> jimdb:hmm!but,my question not this!
<jimdb> your problem was that when you try to reinstall it uses an older corrupt version of the downloaded .deb file.  that command will erase the corrupted file.
<mkargar> jimdb:my question:i have DVDrom and DVDWR!both device mounting in /media/!how to mounte DVDRom to /CDrom path?
<petsounds> hubar : any advice?
<jimdb> then maybe you aren't the person I was responding to.  and I can't fix that specific problem for you.
<hubar> petsounds, I didn't do anything myself. I think you can safely overwrite them.
<mkargar> petsounds:DVDROM!
<mkargar> jimdb:D
<khalid> sala de español
<khalid> porfa
<khalid> pliz
<petsounds> hubar : are you sure?
<hubar> petsounds, no i am not. :) Take my adicvice with a grind of salt. :)
<gorgonizer> petsounds: as far as I can tell, you don't need to do anything with regards to the plasmoids...
<petsounds> thanks hubar & gorgonizer. ill try
<ScottK-laptop> KDE 4.2 has libplasma3.  KDE 4.1 has libplasma2.  Any plasmoid compiled for libplasma2 in 4.1 will nt work well with 4.2.
<ScottK-laptop> So any that aren't in the kubuntu-experimental repo should be removed if you upgrade.
<whut> How do I upgrade KDE4.1 to KDE4.2 using apt-get?
<petsounds> hey scott, can you teach me more details
<UnixOne> whut http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<ScottK-laptop> Unless you want to get involved in development, there really isn't more to know.
<UnixOne> whut do it that way ;)
<gorgonizer> whut: after adding the kubuntu experimental repo, you should just need to do   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<whut> I need to do this over ssh, this way doesn't work.
<UnixOne> whut otherwise you need to edit /etc/apt/sources....
<mkargar> how to choose /cdrom path as default for DVDRom?
<UnixOne> I have jaunty kubuntu with latest updates
<UnixOne> somehow it feels as if something is missing..
<UnixOne> 3D :D
<whut> UnixOne: What should I add there?
<UnixOne> whut follow the guide
<whut> o
<whut> k
<petsounds> scott, how can to remove the plasmoid that u said wont fit
<UnixOne> kde4.2 is wow, but it doesnt install bluetooth altough I have a  bluetooth desktop..
<UnixOne> the system-settings is missing some elements, kuser in example etc.
<gorgonizer> petsounds: What ScottK-laptop is true, but if you only have the standard plasmoids from 4.1 i think theya re upgraded automatically.. what ScottK-laptop said only applies if you have built plasmoids that weren't part of the standard plasmoid set afaik..
<ScottK-laptop> Yes, the Main (default install) plasmoids were rebuilt.
<ScottK-laptop> It's only ones you added yourself you need to worry about.
<ScottK-laptop> petsounds: sudo apt-get remove plasmoid-foo or use adept.
<UnixOne> If  microsoft would make DX11 opensource and Ubuntu would integrate it. Kubuntu 9 would be the most awesome os in the world
<UnixOne> but directx is microsofts joker
<UnixOne> somehow OpenGL failed on this way
<phobos_idle> microsoft won't opensource their stuff. to do so would open them up to all kinds of lawsuits for ip infrindgement
<petsounds> so i dont have to remove the plasmoid. right gorgonizer?
<lamer> abend
<gorgonizer> petsounds: if you have only installed the standard plasmoids from 4.1, you should be able to upgrade without incident... in Adept, search for plasmoids to see if any plasmoid-* packages are installed, if not,t hen go ahead with the upgrade ;)
<iargue> hi everyone!
<iargue> i have and urgent question...
<iargue> an*
<lamer> hiho
<phobos_idle> iargue: so ask
<iargue> this is what i get..
<iargue> "/etc/default/dhcp3-server: 9: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string"
<petsounds> merci beaucoup, gorgonizer
<iargue> why?
<gorgonizer> petsounds: np :)
<iargue> pleez help meee
<iargue> c'mon!
<iargue> doh!
<gorgonizer> iargue: I have never used dhcp3-sever, but it would seem that somewhere int he file there is a coding issue..
<iargue> oh...
<iargue> ehhem...
<gorgonizer> iargue: it could be on line 9, but I cannot be 100% certain :)
<iargue> thank yew! :)
<gorgonizer> iargue: have you fixed the issue?
<iargue> well...
<iargue> i'm on it
<gorgonizer> iargue: good luck :)
<iargue> but i made mee further
<iargue> thanks pal!
<iargue> :)
<SuspectZero> hey there
<SuspectZero> how do i figure out wht version of kubuntu i have? like fiesty and what not
<gorgonizer> SuspectZero: the easiest way would be to check in /etc/apt/sources.list
<SuspectZero> intrepid?
<gorgonizer> SuspectZero: that would be the same version I am on then.. the latest stable release (8.10)
<SuspectZero> oic. one more question. do you know how to install e17 window manager
<gorgonizer> SuspectZero: e16 is in the repos, just checking for e17 ubuntu packages on-line..
<SuspectZero> ah ok
<SuspectZero> i think i found it
<SuspectZero> thanks though
<umar> hello
<gorgonizer> SuspectZero: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=97199&highlight=E17+cvs should have the info you want.. :)
<SuspectZero> thank you
<umar> any one know plzzzzzzz how to download vlc player
<Dr_Willis> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.4-1ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 1628 kB, installed size 3616 kB
<Dr_Willis> its in the multiverse repo umar.  enable the  multiverse repo. and 'sudo apt-get intall vlc'
<umar> send me link plzzzzz
<umar> iam now
<umar> new on ubuntu
<umar> tell me plzzzzzz if any on know the link of vlc player
<Dr_Willis> use the add/remove progerams icon perhaps.. or the 'package manager'  "Adept" and    you should be able to install it
<Dr_Willis> you do NOT normally go to a web site and 'download' a program.. You use the package manager tools and let them do it
<slow-motion> hi
<umar> ok ill try but its not showing  just km and movie player is there
<Dr_Willis> You MUST enable the 'multiverse' repositories. Theres proberly some check box you have to click.. depending on wha ttool you are usng
<Dr_Willis> Im not in kde at the moment. so i cant walk ya through it.
<Dr_Willis> !repo | umar
<ubottu> umar: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<umar> ok
<umar> nope
<umar> not there iam using ubuntu 8.10
<gorgonizer> umar: if you are using Ubuntu (i.e. Gnome desktop) you will need to enable the Multiverse repository via Synaptic Package Manager...
<umar> ok ill try
<umar> nope
<gades> hello there
<yaa_> hi
<zipper> hi
<zipper> who can help me
<quicken2k> any winamp clones for Kubuntu?
<Charles> zipper:  ask your question
<gorgonizer> quicken2k: xmms2 might do it... I tend to use Amarok myself..
<gorgonizer> quicken2k: though I know of no direct winamp clones..
<quicken2k> where can I get it?
<whut> I have updated to KDE4.2 using the method from the site, however, during boot I still see KDE4.1 - is it a normal thing?
<gorgonizer> quicken2k: Amarok and XMMS2 should be in the repositories..
<quicken2k> k thx
<gorgonizer> whut: check the version of KDE by going to the Help menu in Dolphin or Konqueror..
<jimdb> whut:  you need to change your session
<whut> To KDE 4.2?
<gorgonizer> whut: did you reboot after the upgrade, or just restart the X-server?
<jimdb> whut:  so you  had kde 4.2 installed then installed kde 4.2 via the kde nightly instructions?
<whut> I mean, during login?
<jimdb> whut:  err 4.1
<jimdb> at the point where you type in your username and password, yes
<jimdb> no answer?
<DarkEra> Hello, i seem to have a little problem with Konqueror and the flashplugin. It doesn't seem to load the Youtube video's and other stuff from websites. Is there anything to solve this problem?
<jimdb> darkera:  which version?  the open source version or the one from adobe.com?
<DarkEra> jimdb it's the flashplugin-nonfree
<jimdb> did you try to install the downloaded version from www.adobe.com?  there's a .deb installer there for linux.
<DarkEra> Tried that also and it didn't solve the problem
<gorgonizer> DarkEra: are you on 32 or 64 bit?
<DarkEra> 32 bit
<jimdb> darkera:  have you tried the same thing with firefox?
<DarkEra> firfox doesn't have problems with it
<gorgonizer> DarkEra: the flashplugin-nonfree works in Konqueror for me on 32bit..
<DarkEra> not in my case
<gorgonizer> DarkEra: have you ensured that it has been found in the Plugins section of the Konqueror Settings?
<jimdb> gorgonizer:  he has indicated that flash is installed properly and works.  his issue then is with how he has konqueror set up.
<DarkEra> yes gorgonizer, i checked that also
<gorgonizer> jimdb: I bow to your superior knowledge..
<quassel27> hello
<jimdb> gorgonizer: lol
<quassel27> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jimdb> darkera:  does any other flash site work in konqueror?
<jado> hi, i'm trying to launch a file.jar with java -jar file.jar but i've got this : "No X11 DISPLAY variable was set, but this program performed an operation which requires it."
<DarkEra> jimdb 50/50
<DarkEra> some parts load some not
<jimdb> darkera:  some parts?  you mean some videos do and others don't?
<DarkEra> video do not load
<jimdb> darkera: i'm confused.  I thought you said some worked 50/50
<DarkEra> on a site for example www.enigmamusic.com some pics won't even load
<jimdb> darkera:  i guess my question more precisely is:  using konqueror, on any site that uses flash to play vidoe, does the video playback?
<DarkEra> no
<luis_> hi there can somebody help me pls i have a DELL EVO D510 SFF 2.4 Ghz , hd 120 i just upgrade to KUbuntu intrepid, but i lost my screen resolution and it is not as an option on system setting, the resolution i got is 640X480 can somebody tell me how to get back my screen resolution 1024X768???????????
<lum_sais> jado, are you using a different user than the one which you logged in ?
<DarkEra> sigh, i give it up. Someone on the dutch ubuntu channel know the answer to my problem but refuses to give it.
<Shaun> is it possible to have kickoff display application names first before the description?
<jimdb> does anyone know how to add the home and trash icon to the kde 4.2 desktop?
<slhk> jimdb: open Dolphin file manager, drag and the icon from the "places"  column and drop it on the desktop
<sorset> hi, im using kde4.2, and changed desktop to folder view, but i cant find file by press fist character of it's name, is'nt it possibe?
<luis_> so any one in here can help me out plas i got his problem: hi there can somebody help me pls i have a DELL EVO D510 SFF 2.4 Ghz , hd 120 i just upgrade to KUbuntu intrepid, but i lost my screen resolution and it is not as an option on system setting, the resolution i got is 640X480 can somebody tell me how to get back my screen resolution 1024X768???????????
<slhk> sorset: may be a problem with focus, try to click on an empty place on your desktop and then press the character
<petsounds> luis kdesudo nvidia-settings
<sorset> slhk: no, you dont have this problem?
<jimdb> slhk:  i have the same problem.
<slhk> sorset: I'm no using the folder view myself, but the focus thing is quite common
<jimdb> slhk:  sorry, i meant sorset:  i have the same problem.
<ch0mik> hi
<jimdb> slhk:  your suggestion regarding dragging from places doesn't work.  i open dolphin, locate the icon which shows the various places when I click on it, i try to drag but nothing happens.
<ch0mik> i wonder if anyone know why does arial font look like this under ff: http://targetwire.com/tomek/arial_squeezed_ff.png
<ch0mik> it's squeezed
<luis_> petsoounds what do you mean sorry do i type that on terminal??
<slhk> jimdb: drag the home and trash entries, one at a time, not all the places
<slhk> jimdb: here it open a little menu, you should then choose "icon"
<jimdb> slhk:  lol, of course, that's what I did.
<hubar> ch0mik, Try change your font hinting to slightest.
<hubar> ch0mik, I don't remember in detail, but I think that fixed the font on my kubuntu.
<ch0mik> hubar, is it ffs or kdes setting?
<z1pp3r> Im curious about the minimal CD. Does it only install a very very limited basic install (which i want), or does it just download the whole default installation? The minimalCD page isnt very clear
<hubar> KDE
<hubar> got o appearaces
<hubar> thenf ont
<hubar> then on the bottom, there is the hinting setting'
<ch0mik> hubar, thanks... testing..
<morfdor> Hi everyone. Ive been happily using ubuntu for a year now but decided its time to format and reinstall.. I have my home and / root in different partitions. How can i install ubuntu on the same root partition and keep on using my same home partition without deleting its files? Thanks
<gorgonizer> morfdor: during the install you will need to use the manual partition option, then format the root partition (and relabel it is root) and only relabel you current home partition as home (but don't format it)..
<blahjake> morfdor: backup your home before you try anything
<jhutchins_wk> morfdor: What he said.
<morfdor> gorgonizer and others, thanks. so i can choose to keep on using my ssame home partition and not format it or will i have to create a new home partition and transfer over the files form the old home partition?
<sourcemaker> is there a good mp3 player for kubuntu...? And no... I HATE AMAROK!
<martijn81> sourcemaker: listen?
<sourcemaker> martijn81: manage large mp3 collections (not possible with juk) and listen...
<gorgonizer> morfdor: it is an option in the manual partition manager, they will be currently set to be unused when you first open the manual partition system, change home to use whichever filesystem it currently has, rteset the partition to be home, but ensure the format option is set to no :)
<gorgonizer> morfdor: but if you have the space, I would recommend backing up the home partition..
<morfdor> gorgonizer, yeah thats a good idea. thanks man
<gorgonizer> morfdor: no problem :)
<hubar> sourcemaker, Isn't that amarok is designed for?
<sourcemaker> martijn81: the old amarok version has a nice user interfaces... but is very unstable... the new one seems to be stable... but looks very ugly... :-)
<gorgonizer> sourcemaker: in terms of Amarok stability, I found 1.4 to be more stable than 2.0.1.1... that is why I use the project-neon version of amarok 2..
<gorgonizer> sourcemaker: but you could try exaile, which is a GTK version of Amarok..
<sourcemaker> gorgonizer: I will try the project-neon version...
<sourcemaker> gorgonizer: can you give me the apt source?
<sourcemaker> !amarok
<ubottu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<gorgonizer> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/project-neon/ppa/ubuntu/ intrepid main is the repo..
<gorgonizer> sourcemaker: I think   gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 778978B00F7992B0 && gpg --export -a 778978B00F7992B0 | apt-key add -   will add the auth-key for it..
<chris__> how can i access files on my phone via bluetooth?
<cjae> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<sourcemaker> gorgonizer: wow... why is this package so huge? 108MB?
<gorgonizer> sourcemaker: on that I am unsure, the dbg package is huge as well...
<jimdb> gorgonizer:  i'm using the project neon for kde 4.2.  the way he builds the packages cuts down on a lot of needless clutter.  project neon seems much more stable than the experimental version of kde 4.2 from kubuntu
<gorgonizer> jimdb: my system is currently running a mixture of the experimental and project-neon packages.. after adding the nightly packages, the system does seem more stable, I admit.. would you recommend removing the experimental repo and just using the project-neon packages alone?
<jimdb> gorgonizer: if you know how.
<jimdb> i have left mine alone.
<martijn81> when i connect two usb hard disks, only one is recognized by kde
<martijn81> what can i do about this?
<hubar> jimdb, what is project neon?
<gorgonzola> hello. i am trying to install kimldonkey on kde 4.2, but apt complains that kmldonkey dependes on libplasma2, which has been deprecated by kde 4.2. is there any way to install the package? (download and change the deps?)
<wrt_> Hi )))
<jimdb> hubar:  though it doesn't have nightly builds it does have regular updates.  it is essentially kde 4.2 without having to use kubuntu's repositories.
<martijn81> gorgonzola: yeah, you could compile from source
<jimdb> does anyone know how to get the systray widget to update more frequently?  it appears to have a bug where, if you remove a program from it (by closing the program) the icon to the left of the one you closed will sit atop the remnant icon from the one you closed.
<hubar> jimdb, It has its own repository?
<gorgonzola> . . .
<jimdb> hubar:  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-install-kde-42/
<gorgonizer> hubar: yes it does,     deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/project-neon/ppa/ubuntu/ intrepid main
<gorgonzola> matijn81: you mean download the source with apt and build a custom deb?
<jimdb> hubar:  yes
<gorgonzola> gorgonizer: dude where did you get your nick from?
<gorgonizer> gorgonzola: A band from Nottingham called Iron Monkey performed a song called Supagorgonizer..
<gorgonizer> hubar: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 778978B00F7992B0 && gpg --export -a 778978B00F7992B0 | apt-key add -   will add the auth-key for it I believe..
<jimdb> gorgonizer:  key for what?
<gorgonizer> jimdb: to stop the authentication warning for packages from the project-neon repository
<gorgonizer> jimdb: to be honest, I shoehorned that command together, but it seemed to work :)
<jimdb> i have k/ubuntu installed on may 7 machines here and have been migrating them to kde 4.2.  On this machine I must have had it in place, so I got an error.  On a couple other machines I get that warning.  Now to get that command issued on each machine.
<jimdb> gorgonizer:  that was meant for you  :)
<gorgonzola> ok, new question: how can i modify the dependencies of a souorce package?
<jimdb> gorgonizer:  this machine is my multimedia box.  i have it attached to a 32" TV using a DVI to HDMI cable.  I use it with boxee, xbmc, vlc, my iphone remote apps, and use it as a phone via skype.
<gorgonizer> jimdb: thought so, hope it is the right command, if so, that warning will be a thing of the past :)
<jimdb> it look awesome and is awesome.
<gorgonizer> jimdb: that sounds one hell of a setup :)
<jimdb> gorgonizer: i used parts I had laying around.  I only had to buy the dvi to hdmi cable, the iphone apps ($2.00 a piece) and the TV (which I essentially already had)...so it didn't cost much.
<jimdb> it worked well under gnome, but it looks awesome and works well under kde 4.2
<gorgonizer> jimdb: I can imagine teat KDE 4.2 must look superb on a screen that size :)
<ikazmi> hi every1
<ikazmi> has any1 been able to get a pcmcia card working under 9.04?
<ikazmi> i got a audigy 2 zs pcmcia sound card and its not working
<jessie> Hey, can you guys hear me?
<jimdb> gorgonizer:  my main box is a linux box also with a 24" HD lcd widescreen monitor. it looks very good there too. but I use this one for hulu, boxee, xbmc, dvds, AVIs.  I was reading a slashdot.org post the other day where they were discussing someone's project to create something similar to this.  my costs were 1/2 of his.
<ikazmi> (it doesnt even seem to trigger any remove or insert events)
<ikazmi> ?
<jimdb> ikazmi:  i believe you have to compile the sound driver from source which you get at creativelabs website.
<jimdb> ikazmi:  and I don't believe linux has the same sort of triggered events like winxp/vista has.
<ikazmi> jimdb: but shouldn't lspci or dmesg have something to show that new hardware was added
<ikazmi> jimdb: i remember from slackware days that when a usb was plugged in but there was something wrong with it, dmesh would have kernel messages
<ikazmi> jimdb: in this case there is nothing...as if i haven't even plugged it in, same with lspci
<ikazmi> ?
<jimdb> ikazmi:  i have a creativelabs card and was able to get the sound to work by compiling the drivers.  i don't remember if lspci showed it listed.
<jimdb> ikazmi:  though I have a card similar to yours I don't use it.
<ikazmi> jimdb: which version of kubuntu are you using?
<wildbat> Hihi
<theunixgeek> How do I set up Kmail to display HTML messages properly?
<carpii> what do you mean, properly ?
<carpii> try settings -> configure kmail -> security tab -> reading -> prefer html tickbox
<wildbat> >.>b use Thunderbird ! XD
<carpii> kmail is pretty nice. I used thunderbird on windows for a coupla years but it always felt klunky :/
<theunixgeek> carpii: so it actually displays HTML formatting
<carpii> ok well try what i said above
<carpii> that should do it
<theunixgeek> carpii: oh, I didn't see that; I'll try it
<theunixgeek> ah, that's better :)
<theunixgeek> thanks, carpii
<carpii> np :)
<theunixgeek> :)
<derdui> hi, does anybody know, if oovoo runs under linux? didnt find anything with google
<wildbat> neverone here know about smb? ~ i am trying to auto mounting the all the sharepoints ~ is that a program or script can do that ?
<zer0o> hi, how do i format completely in ext3 or fat32 an external hard drive?
<carpii> wildbat, you can put it in your /etc/fstab if you install package smbfs
<zer0o> hi, how do i format completely in ext3 or fat32 an external hard drive? from a terminal
<carpii> use mkfs
<wildbat> carpii: yea but what i mean auto is it detect and smbshares and mount it ~
<zer0o> carpii: could u plz explain further?
<carpii> wildbat, ok i dont know how to autodetect samba shares, sorry
<carpii> zer0 try something like this http://www.ehow.com/how_1000631_hard-drive-linux.html
<zer0o> kk
<wildbat> carpii: is ok ^^
<wildbat> guess i have to figureout a script..... hmmmm
<carpii> the problem is if you have a samba share and it suddenly goes offline, things tend to lock up
<carpii> so i only really use samba for locations i know will always be available really
<wildbat> yea ~ that give me headache XD
<psyco> hey, im trying to install kde 4.2 on 8.10 but in adept i get this error
<psyco> http://pastebin.com/mb2f7271
<psyco> and i click OK and get this
<psyco> http://pastebin.com/m68c1bbcc
<cjae> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<psyco> libplasma3 isn't in my repos
<zer0o> carpii: ok after having it formatted there's a folder in it called lost+found that i cant open, whatz that?
<cjae> psyco: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-beta-2
<Dr_Willis> psyco,  thats normal - leave lost+found alone.
<zer0o> Dr_Willis: ok ok but i'd like to no what it is
<Dr_Willis> Its used by the fsck tools
<KWGoD> ASSERT: *** Search: _installLocation: engine has no file!
<KWGoD> Stack Trace:
<KWGoD> 0:ENSURE_WARN(false,_installLocation: engine has no file!,2147500037)
<KWGoD> 1:()
<KWGoD> 2:()
<KWGoD> 3:()
<KWGoD> 4:epsGetAttr([object Object],hidden)
<KWGoD> 5:()
<KWGoD> 6:()
<KWGoD> 7:currentEngine()
<KWGoD> 8:get_currentEngine()
<KWGoD> 9:updateDisplay()
<KWGoD> 10:init()
<KWGoD> 11:([object XULElement],11)
<KWGoD> help?
<jasonR> Hey Gang. Issues with sound on an HP Pavilion 061. the snd_intel_hda driver is loaded, but the mixer (don't matter which) does not have a volume slider. It only shows... IEC958
<psyco> cjae: I know that, thats what I used
<psyco> Dr_Willis: so should I just ignore it?
<cjae> psyco: hang on
<zer0o> Dr_Willis: i didnt ask who or what uses it, i asked what it is
<carpii> KWGod, dont paste big blocks
<zer0o> nevermind
<psyco> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Dr_Willis> zer0o,  its where lost and found files by fsck go.
<psyco> brb gonna reboot X
<zer0o> Dr_Willis: ok so its a system folder, got it
<cjae> psyco: I just had those issues on another box, but cant remember the steps I used to fix, I had to sudo apt-get -f install, then sudo dpkg --configure -a, then... I have to find the website again I had to just get to the login page and then reconfigure kde but can't remember the command
<Dr_Willis> 'system folder' another vague term. that means very little - heh.
<zer0o> is anyone able to help with XANDROS?
<cjae> wow
<Dr_Willis> Xandros should ahve their own channel. Last i used xandos was years+ ago.. and it wasent very impressive then.
<zer0o> "system folder" to me means a folder that has to be where it is, not something coming from the previous winxp s**t :D
<jasonR> Dr_Willis, you any good at trouble-shooting hardware issues? :-)_  This sound card is kickin' my butt!
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. from Distrowatch homepage.. last xandros release was in 2006 - Ick
<Dr_Willis> jasonR,  depends on the issue i guess.
<jasonR> Oops! Wrong Nick! I'm shelled into his machine. Let's 'fix' that...
<zer0o> it isnt on my machine, it's a friend's i run kubuntu, she's got this mini eeepc. ridiculous but she needs some help and thus im here on google, forums and chats LOL
<Dr_Willis> Xandros Acquires Linspire, 07-02-2008 - Hmm.. i never noticed that. :)
<KWGoD> i ned help with firefox
<KWGoD> need*
<Zirg> Dr_Willis, it's an HP box that DID have sound on the first install, but KDE4 was buggy so we stepped back to 8.04.
<Dr_Willis> I use the eeebuntu variant on my Net-book. it works very well.
<Zirg> Dr_Willis, it has the snd_hda_intel driver loaded, but the mixers (all) do NOT have a slider to adjust the audio (yes, /dev/mixer exists and no others) and the only thing showing in the mixer is  IEC958
<zer0o> this one is superslow its a mini pc i'll show u www.eeeuser.com
<Dr_Willis> xandros homepage shows one also. :)
<Dr_Willis> I find my AcerAspireOne to be quite snappy in Ubuntu+gnome.
<Dr_Willis> it even does XP very well.
<zer0o> sure :D its pretty much the only pc on earth where they put it lol
<Zirg> Dr_Willis, http://pastebin.com/f472109d    is the output of lsmod | grep snd
<Dr_Willis> Zirg,  so has sound ever worked on this thing in 8.04? Try a 8.04 live cd/ubuntu cd?
<Zirg> Dunno. Let me ask....
<Dr_Willis> Zirg,  its possible its just some mixer/slider setting. you could try that console based alsa-mixer tool instead of the kde ones
<Zirg> Dr_Willis, hmmm. seems he's unsure if it EVER worked. :-(  Okay, wished there was a way to shell into his BIOS screens with him! :-(
<zer0o> Dr_Willis: so r u able to help me in mounting this external hard drive on xandros? is driving me nuts!
<carpii> zer0, do you know the device name of it?
<zer0o> carpii: before it was sdc
<carpii> before what?
<Zirg> Dr_Willis, Thanks. I  will get him into the CMOS again and try some other settings. Good Coding, Dawg!
<zer0o> carpii: when i plug it in (and ive just format it with ext3 on my kubuntu on another machine) it says "the path /home/user/1600BEV External does not exist" i dont get it
<zer0o> carpii: anyway i just gave an mkdir "/home/user/1600BEV External" lets see what happens
<Dr_Willis> zer0o,  when in doubt - fall back to the command line and mount it manually. look for errors.
<Dr_Willis> zer0o,  you DID make the mount point directory?
<Dr_Willis> DONT use spaces in the filename/directory name.. it will cause issues
<zer0o> Dr_Willis: im trying but it seems this Xandros has different commands
<Dr_Willis> xandros is based on debian..it better have the 'mount' command
<zer0o> i haven't decided it myself its what it pops out when plugged it in
<zer0o> yes it does have it
<Dr_Willis> HAL/the automounting stuff may be trying tobe cute with the path name. if the volume name has a Space in the name.
<Dr_Willis> It just makes life MUCH easier if you eliminate such spaces.
<zer0o> just to make sure ive done a mkdir "/home/user/1600BEV External" since before it was saying it wasnt finding it i created it lets see (just plugged in)
<zer0o> Dr_Willis: i haven't decided it myself its what it pops out when plugged it in
<Dr_Willis> thats HAL deciding to do things.. You can still mount it manually i imagine whever you want
<zer0o> i dunno the name of it otherwise i'd had done a "pmount sdX"
<Dr_Willis> Im suprised its trying to mount to /home/USERNAME/anything
<Dr_Willis> seems that /mnt or /media would be the proper place for it to mount stuff to
<zer0o> i agree
<zer0o> so what should i do? litterally
<Dr_Willis> sudo mkdir /media/THEDRIVE
<Dr_Willis> sudo mount /dev/WHATEVER /media/THEDRIVE
<Dr_Willis> and see if it mounts
<zer0o> yes i no that but i dunno the name Doc
<Dr_Willis> sudo fdisk -l
<Dr_Willis> to see all attatched drives
<Dr_Willis> or chedk 'dmesg' command whenya plug it in
<zer0o> Dr_Willis: ok this is really weird, when plugged in i gave "fdisk -l" and 4 devices came out sde1-2-3-4 and relative info bout them, then i unplugged it, re-gave "fdisk -l" and it says bas: fdisk: command not found" what the heck???
<Dr_Willis> use sudo fdisk -l ?
<Dr_Willis> usb drives might be shown by a user running fdisk.
<Dr_Willis> sounds liek the thing may be sde## in your case
<zer0o> alright it says "Disk /dev/sda: 4001mb, 4000....... bytes" 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 486 cylinders"
<zer0o> then Device Boot
<Dr_Willis> sda is proberly the internal hard drive.
<Dr_Willis> sdb+ will be what others you got plugged in
<zer0o> i dont think so cuz after this one it shows its own partitions
<zer0o> sda1
<zer0o> sda2
<zer0o> till 4
<zer0o> and each one START at some number and END and some other consequentially with the others
<Dr_Willis> a hard drive can have up to 4 primary partitions normally.
<Dr_Willis> 1 hard drive = sda1 through whatever...
<zer0o> okokok after a long amount of time
<zer0o> its finally appeard
<zer0o> its name si sdc
<zer0o> as before
<Dr_Willis> it takes a few sec for a usb drive ti get seen after its plugged in.
<zer0o> actually it says Disk /dev/sdc: 160 gb etc etc
<zer0o> and below it goes
<zer0o> dev/sdc1
<zer0o> whatz itz name then?
<zer0o> :D
<zer0o> LOL
<Dr_Willis> sdc1
<Dr_Willis> logically :)
<zer0o> ok cool
<zer0o> sorry im not that logical with linux
<Dr_Willis>  sdc is the drive.. sdc1 is the partition ON THE DRIVE
<zer0o> started to use it like 2 moths ago :D
<Dr_Willis> thats the thing to rember
<zer0o> ok thanks
<zer0o> so now its mounted
<Dr_Willis> a cdrom would be just 'sdc'
<zer0o> cuz theres no partition
<zer0o> Dr_Willis: alright i went to /dev/disks/Removable/ where there are "sdb" which i dunno what it is and "sdc" (not sdc1 though) tried to open sdc with double click it asks me with what i choose among the applications File Manager and while trying to the terminal give this output "QmetaObject::findSignal:CrightPanle: Conflict with QlistView::selectionChanged()" what the heck does this mean?
<jefferai> hey guys
<jefferai> how scary is upgrading to jaunty right now?
<jefferai> and also, how scary is creating your own package?
 * jefferai is inexperienced in the apt world
<Dr_Willis> zer0o,  you dont want to be double clicking in /dev/disks/ at ALL i imagine.. those are not the mount points.
<Dr_Willis> zer0o,  you access the mountpoint. not the device.
<Dr_Willis> zer0o,  if you mounted the thing to /media/THEDRIVE  then access that locatiion with the filemanager
<zer0o> ok let me try
<kalib> Hi people.. I just intalled kubuntu.. the last one..
<kalib> But, my broadcom wireless is not working.. Hav any idea?
<Dr_Willis> first read up pn the wireless docs.. and determine your exact chipset.
<Dr_Willis>  broadcom makes a lot :)
<Dr_Willis> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kalib> ;]
<Dr_Willis> for my woreless card i just had to install the b43-fwcutter package.
<kalib> Dr_Willis, it's broadcom?
<Dr_Willis> b43Xx yes.
<Dr_Willis> broadcom makes a LOT of chipsets
<kalib> yeah.. I know.. that's my girlfriend's laptop..
<kalib> I'm installing it for her..
<kalib> I never had this kind of problem with mine... My laptop's wireless chipset is Atheros
<kalib> works fine..
#kubuntu 2009-02-13
<ActionParsnip> hey gang
<ActionParsnip> is it possible to have 2 keyboards attatched to the sme x server
<ActionParsnip> I'm thinking 2 player frets on fire
<mika_> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mika_> !alsa
<Dragnslcr> I believe so, but I'm not sure if the X server will distinguish between them
<ActionParsnip> Dragnslcr: thats something I can live with, the users can use different keys :)
<mika_> helllo world
<mika_> hey, anybody know what can it be, i have tryed to install OSS, while i'm already have alsa.... and now i don't have any sound...
<mika_> can anybody help me?
<mika_> heya?! anybody alive?
<Dragnslcr> ActionParsnip- I have an extra USB keyboard kicking around if you want me to test it. I'm pretty sure I've done it before, though, when I had a Bluetooth keyboard that didn't always work right
<ActionParsnip> Dragnslcr: usb wired is fine, if HAL can handle it fine then thats cool
<ActionParsnip> Dragnslcr: sounds like you are up for the challenge :)
<Dragnslcr> My extra USB keyboard is plugged in to my Wii right now
<Danu> Hi. i have pgp files, so,a question, could i burn them into a cd?
<Dragnslcr> Sure, you can burn any files you want to a CD
<Dr_Willis> Ive had several usb keybpard/mice plugged in at same time.. and hey worked.
<ActionParsnip> Dragnslcr: http://cambuca.ldhs.cetuc.puc-rio.br/multiuser/
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: does it just fly on its own? is hal THAT good
<Danu> Mr. Dragnslcr thanks
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip,  this has worked for me - for AGES..  used to be you just set xorg.conf to  read from /dev/input/mice and it worked for all the mice..  I forget about keyboards.. but they  have worked the same way for me - for the last 3+ yeras thi way
<ActionParsnip> i will try, dual frets on fire would be badass
<CrankyChipmonk> indeed
<Dr_Willis> Now having 2 seperate X sessions each with theor on keyboard.. is tougher. :)
<Dr_Willis> but  what you ar trying to do.. should work
<Dr_Willis> ive got 2 keyboards on this pc.. no prpoble,ms
<Dr_Willis> Other then THIS one being 'goofy' due to soda-pop spill
<cuznt> you got two keyboards and a microphone?
<cuznt> i take my key boards apart and clean the keys
<cuznt> works swell
<cuznt>  like
<Dr_Willis> My Media-server box has 2 keybards.. a tv and monitor. :)
<Dr_Willis> and 2 mice..
<quassel210> kde 4.2 is way faster
<quassel210> using jaunty alpha 4
<Lusid> I love Kubuntu. :) I just wanted to let everyone know that. Thank you.
<kaddi> glad to hear that Lusid :) I'm a big fan myself ;)
<Lusid> KDE4.1 and Compiz run like a champ on my laptop with Radeon Mobility X1400. Only problem I've had thus far is with the battery module.
<Lusid> Seems a rmmod battery; modprobe battery; fixes that problem for now.
<Lusid> And it even runs VMware with Vista and Mac OS X fairly smoothly. I'm so damn impressed.
<kaddi> Compiz does not want to work with me. :p but I've been spending too much time at the pub lately to be able to claim I've trierd everything :D
<kaddi> so there probably is a solution somwhere :D
<gopher_> I hate wifi
<Lusid> I had to upgrade my video driver, install about 10 packages or so, then set Compiz as the window manager instead of kwin... worked right off the bat.
<kaddi> I've never tried VMWare, I'm a fan of virtualbox, which also runs pretty smoothely. Though I haven't tried OSX jet
<Lusid> That wasn't the case when I was trying to do it with Debian... I have a new fav distro for desktop. :)
<kaddi> :)
<kaddi> I
<Lusid> I have heard of Virtualbox, but never looked into it... may have to do that... right... now. :)
<kaddi> I'm running kde 4.2 which is much more reliable  than kde 4.1 for me :)
<ElecNinja> Virtualbox is a pretty good virtual machine software
<kaddi> i probably screwed the compiz thing up myself, when I installed compiz packages that weren't needed ;)
<ElecNinja> Don't know about VMWare now, but Virtualbox has quite an easy way to set up USBs and such
<Walzmyn_> I've just upgraded to 8.10 and i'm having trouble getting the proprietary nVidia drivers installed
<Lusid> VMware worked out of the box pretty well... only thing I had to do was turn off the memory trimming feature. It was popping my CPU up to 100% for everything.
<Lusid> Might have to try Virtualbox now just to compare.
<Lusid> Thanks guys. :P
<kaddi> and girls ;)
<Lusid> Them too. :)
<Walzmyn_> we let girls in here?  ;)
<gorgonizer> ElecNinja: do you run the ose or the non-ose version of Virtualbox?  I am assuming the non-ose version..
<kaddi> ah sorry... i'll be leaving.. didn't want to offend ;)
 * Walzmyn_ laughs
<Lusid> I knew this channel smelled good for some reason.
<Walzmyn_> The spelling seems to be somewhat better too.
<kaddi> are girls using *nix really that rare?
<ElecNinja> Sorry, I don't know how to "whisper" gorgonizer, but I runned the non-ose
<Walzmyn_> Whenever I try to install the proprietary nVidia driver it all goes heywire - is anybody else having this problem?
<Lusid> Well... I remember that in 5 years of college, I never saw a single girl in any computer science class that I had... so, yeah, to be honest. And its a damn shame.
<tyrone> hello how can i disable compiz i am using kde4.2 on ubuntu 8.10
<Walzmyn_> kaddi, well, you take the share of girls using computers at all, shrink it by the number of people using *nix in general and then pick out the number of folks that use the chat rooms for tech support of *nix and yeah, the female population is going to be small
<Lusid> lol
<Walzmyn_> tyrone,  how did you enable it?
<Lusid> Where are you from kaddi? It must be something in the water.
<Lusid> I must find this water...
<kaddi> Lusid: XD I'm from germany.
<Lusid> kaddi: Very cool. One place I hope to visit some day. :)
<Walzmyn_> I believe Linux is somewhat more accepted in Germany than the US
<Walzmyn_> I'd like to visit as well
<kaddi> Lusid: but I'm probably biased... almost 95% of my friends use some sort of linux. ;) (which probably isn't the average in germany, even if it is more accepted than US.. can't tell)
<tyrone> Walzmyn_: I started enabling plugins in the desktop system settings but i just wanna disable compiz for a while not co
<Lusid> Yeah, I think times have changed. I've been hearing a lot about EU and Linux lately.
<kaddi> OT?
<tyrone> completely
<Walzmyn_> tyrone i'm not sure, sorry
<kaddi> Lusid: where are you from?
<Walzmyn_> I was basing the linux greater in Germany bit on the fact that the US has a much larger population but it seems like every FOSS project has some german tie in, if it is not based there
<Lusid> kaddi: Ohio, USA originally... South Florida now.
<cuznt> glens falls ny ... represent!                         ;)
<Lusid> kaddi: A friend of mine called me the other day to ask if her laptop has to be plugged in to work if she takes the battery out... no Linux for her. It might make her brain melt.
<Walzmyn_> HA!
<kaddi> Lusid: nice :) Never really been to the US.. but I hope to change that one day. :)
 * Walzmyn_ is from Georgia, USA (now)
<kaddi> Lusid: just tell her its the new windows 8.5 she'll never know the difference ;)
<Lusid> kaddi: Eh, it has its good and its bad, just like everywhere.
<Lusid> Walzmyn_: Nice, was thinking of moving to Marietta this year.
<kaddi> Lusid: Though in europe many people have been focussing on the bad lately. ;)
<Lusid> kaddi: Focusing on the bad in the USA or in Europe?
<Walzmyn_> Lusid,  that's where the in laws live - too crowded for me. i'm out in the country east/north of atlanta
<Lusid> kaddi: Because if you are talking about the bad in the USA, yeah, trust me... I've been whining for about... 8 years now.
<Walzmyn_> easy - there is a no politics rule here
<Lusid> Walzmyn_: Very nice. I think I get along in the city better. I need road rage to survive.
<Walzmyn_> more power to you
<kaddi> Lusid: both I'd say.... though I was refering to the image of the US in Europe :)
<Walzmyn_> i'ma reboot. ya'll be good
<Lusid> kaddi: Nod nod. :)
<kaddi> always am ;)
<Lusid> But yeah, I need to get back to work. Nice meeting you kaddi and Walzmyn_. :)
<kaddi> Lusid have a good time :)
<gorgonizer> Good night all!!
<kaddi> good night gorgonizer :)
<Lusid> BTW, if anyone knows why I have to remove and add the battery module on my laptop after starting up, please do let me know. :) Just knowing that it is there bugs me.
<mefisto__> I want to dip my toe into learning programming. I'm just getting used to basic regexpr stuff now. what would be the most comfortable path for me to take from here? the regexpr syntax I'm learning are used in perl, I believe. should I try learning that first? or something like C++ ? can someone advise?
<kalib> How can I fix this???
<kalib> This DVD Video is encrypted.  To be able to watch it you will need to install libdvdcss by running from a console: sudo /usr/share/doc/kaffeine/install-css.sh.  In some countries it is illegal to install the decryption software without permission from the video copyright
<kalib> I had run the command... sudo /usr/share/doc/kaffeine/install-css.sh
<kalib> but.. still not reproducing my dvd
<kaddi> mefisto_: i learned some programming at school: first classes I had were java, really hated it and never learned anything. Later on I had some C++ tutorials, which were really great and after that I had to work with fortran, o and python. From my experience the principal structures are quite similar (bear in mind that i don't know perl ;) ) and, if you're interested in the different languages it doesn't really depend with which language
<kaddi> you begin.
<RussellAlan> Greetings
<kaddi> this is just me talking though, and I'm really not a guru.. just using what I learned here and there ;)
<RussellAlan> Could someone direct me how to UPGRADE from 4.1 to 4.2 KDE
<mefisto__> kalib: you can add the medibuntu repo to your sources and then install libcss2. anyway, instructions to do just that (watch encrypted DVDs) are at http://www.medibuntu.org/
<kaddi> RussellAlan: check out this page: http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<mefisto__> kaddi: thanks, that's just the advice I was looking for. do you know if the regexpr stuff is applicable to C++ for example?
<kaddi> mefisto__ i never used it, because i didn't even know of them. ;) but i recall using stuff like \n for breakline and similar... so i'd expect that it'll work :)
<kalib> mefisto__, thanks.. I'll try it..
<kalib> It worked for you?
<mefisto__> kalib: yes, definitely
<mefisto__> kalib: click the repository howto link on that page
<kalib> can you give me the direct repo??
<imps> Hey guys, I'm running into a bit of a problem.  I have ubuntu remix running on my eee PC 1000HA
<kalib> so i can put it on my /etc/apt/sources.list
<imps> Some option windows are too big, I can't see the bottom of the menus
<imps> Any work around?
<mefisto__> kalib: it doesn't go directly in sources.list   it's explained at the website
<kalib> ok.. I'll take a look
<kalib> thanks
<ostermei> when upgrading from kde 4.1 to 4.2 (intrepid), the instructions on the site say "Old Plasma packages are not compatible with KDE 4.2, you should uninstall any plasmoids."... i haven't been able to find anything that says how to uninstall them
<mefisto__> kalib: if you have trouble doing it, just come back and ask
<ostermei> i've followed the steps on http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 and ended up with an unusable system and ended up having to completely reinstall twice today
<mefisto__> imps: you mean because the screen is just too small?
<kaddi> mefisto__ google disagrees with my earlier statement. :p  there seems to be something called  boost:regex which can be included... (really don't know though ;) )
<imps> Yes, is there a way to force the resize of the menus?
<kaddi> to use regex with C++
<imps> It won't let me drag the windows smaller
<Dr_Willis> ive not had to uninstall anything ostermei  -  I read that as meaning remove any  'non-kubuntu' plasmoids that you may have installed..
<mefisto__> imps: most windows can be resized in kde/kubuntu (don't know about gnome/ubuntu) and you can also hold the alt button down and grab windows from anywhere on the window (not just the titlebar) if that helps
<ostermei> hrm... thanks, willis.  i've been holding off on trying the upgrade again for fear of that instruction causing problems (since i've followed all the others just like they say)
<ostermei> guess i'll give it another shot and see what happens
<imps> Oh, I didn't know of the 'alt' button did that
<mefisto__> imps: not sure if that applies to gnome as well, but it does in kde
<kalib> mefisto__, ok
<Dr_Willis> ostermei,  you could try installing ubuntu, or xubuntu, then installing 4.2 without having 4.1 installed..
<imps> It works for this
<Dr_Willis> ostermei,  then again - you could come back if the problem happens again.. and try tio tropubhwe shoot the problems
<imps> Thanks for the help dude.  I was going crazy having to hook up my desktop moniter to change one setting.
<mefisto__> imps: you can also use alt+right mouse button to resize windows (so you don't have to precisely grab the edges)
<jarco> Hello, can anyone explain to me how to download/show lyrics using amarok?
<kalib> mefisto__, it's done.. thanks ;]
<imps> Oh, thank you, I will be back later.  Havin' trouble turning off installing an app.
<mefisto__> kalib: so dvd is working now?
<kaddi> i'm thinking about installing kdesvn to make some backups of my paperwork. Is it really worse the hassle or would a tarball with a date be suficiant? is there a tutorial somewhere?
<kalib> mefisto__, yeah
<mefisto__> jarco: when a song is playing, go to the context tab on the left, then the lyrics tab. it will search the song title, so if the title isn't the real name of the song, you should change the track title in amarok first
<jarco> thx mefisto__ helped a lot
<mefisto__> jarco: and here's a tip: tools, script manager shows the scripts you have in amarok. add wiki-lyrics and use that instead of the default one. it finds more song lyrics
<jarco> thx mefisto__ i installed it
<jarco> itys in fact a huge fun thing for my sister who loves to sing along
<Dr_Willis> My wife sings along also.. only she just sort of makes up the words.....
<jarco> hahahaha
<mefisto__> kaddi: just curious, were the C++ classes at school done on windows systems?
<kaddi> please replace school with university.. don't know what tool me. :D And no, they were done on linux machines (though i can't tell which anymore)...
<kaddi> *took
<Lusid> mefisto__: We used Solaris when I was in school for programming classes.
<hector__> Hol
<hector__> a
<kaddi> !hi |hector
<ubottu> hector: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<hector__> Hello
<wildbat> hello
<wildbat> anyone know about autofs or is there a debugger for script? i am having problem with the auto.smb for some reason the output is blan T^T
<wildbat> blank*
<hector__> anyone have firewall script for beginner?
<hector__> Alguien me puede ayudar con un scritp basico para un firewall ?
<Dr_Willis> theres dozens of firewall examples.tutorals out on line..   what does 'for a beginner' have to do with it?
<mefisto__> hector__: have you looked at ufw ?
<mefisto__> hector__: there's gui programs to help too
<Dr_Willis> gui for ufw also..
<Dr_Willis> but  it pays to actually read a few firewalling guides
<Walzmyn> I've just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and it does not seem that my grub menu was updated (still loading old kernel) - how can I find what the menu should look like?
<Dr_Willis> try  'sudo update-grub' perhaps?
<Dr_Willis> I noitced  that happen befor where it never updated grub properly.. but not seen it happen lately
<wildbat> anyone know about autofs or is there a debugger for script? i am having problem with the auto.smb for some reason the output is blank T^T
<tonka> jaunty alpha4 is pretty good
<tonka> except for the parts where it sucks
<mefisto__> Walzmyn: maybe update-initramfs  too, in case something stopped the new kernel install completing properly
<kaddi> tonka: which parts suck? i'm thinking about updating, would you advise against it?
<Walzmyn> the update-grub seemed to work, but the menu didn't change
<Walzmyn> mefisto__, for my info, what is initramfs?
<Dr_Willis> Walzmyn,  if you are brave.. you could move the menu.lst to menu.lst.BACKUP and try rerunning update-grub or there may be siome iother command we are forgetting about
<mefisto__> Walzmyn: it's the filesystem that loads initially (into ram) during bootup, before loading your actual filesystems from disk
<mefisto__> Walzmyn: man update-initramfs could explain it better than me, probably
<juliebun> Hello... Anyone patient to deal with a rookie?
<mefisto__> Walzmyn: if the initramfs was not created on kernel install, that may be why update-grub is not adding the new kernel to the grub menu
<Dr_Willis> Its better to asj the actual questiion first.. :) juliebun  and see who knows the info needed
<mefisto__> Walzmyn: might be easier to just reinstall that last kernel
<juliebun> Okay, I am completely new to Linux and need very specific directions on how to make my wifi and sound work.
<Dr_Willis> There proberly are no 'specific' directions.. it will depend on your specific hardware a great deal. :)
<Dr_Willis> for wireless - i would start with the fiollowing..
<Dr_Willis> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mefisto__> juliebun: for the sound, first make sure nothing is muted in kmix (the speaker icon near the clock) and all the levels are up
<juliebun> That's another issue, mefisto. For some reason, all I have on my desktop is the blue K in the left corner... even though I set it up to show a clock, etc. There must be something up with the display, and whenever I try to adjust the display settings, the screen goes all pixely and blurry
<juliebun> ...so can't see any clocks, little icons, etc
<EtFb> I'm back in Hardy now (Intrepid was too flakey) and I know I saw some dialog box that lets you automatically install Compiz, but it's gone now.  Anyone know where it is?
<Walzmyn> hmm, so upon further inspection, I seem to have the latest kernel and the proper grub entry, it was just titled 8.04
<mefisto__> juliebun: try alt+F2, then type kmix to start it. see if the icon appears
<mefisto__> EtFb: not sure because I installed compiz manually, but do you have desktop effects, in system submenu?
<EtFb> mefisto__: Bingo!  That was it!
<EtFb> mefisto__: Thanks!
<juliebun> mefisto, it brought up kmix and then my cursor started bouncing but nothing came of it
<juliebun> (sorry- extreme newbie talk)
<mefisto__> juliebun: this is no fun for a beginner
<Walzmyn> If I enable the proprietary nVidia driver, I get no graphics when I reboot - what do I need to do?
<juliebun> true dat
<mefisto__> juliebun: find konsole in the K menu (or alt-F2 and type konsole)
<juliebun> ok got it
<mefisto__> juliebun: copy this and paste in that window: cat /proc/asound/modules
<EtFb> Duh! I told it to install Compiz, then I logged out.  Now my laptop has blanked out.  It's just flashing the Caps Lock light forlornly and won't respond to keypresses.  What do I do now???
<mefisto__> juliebun: does it show anything, or nothing at all?
<juliebun> just the blue K
<mefisto__> juliebun: no, I mean in the konsole window (press enter key after pasting that command)
<juliebun> ok. It says no such file or directory
<juliebun> I pasted: at /proc/asound/modules
<EtFb> Hmmm, now it's working.  Cool.  I suppose I should figure out how to operate it now...
<EtFb> Right; back to work.
<mefisto__> juliebun: you left out the "c" at the beginning. the "up" arrow will bring back that command, so do that and add the "c" at the start so it starts with "cat"
<juliebun> ok (yay)  :) It says "0 snd_via82xx
<juliebun> 1 snd_via82xx_modem
<mefisto__> juliebun: are you going to use the modem?
<juliebun> mefisto, (forgive my ignorance)... I *think* so.... I just use wifi (it's a laptop)- no ethernet connection.  Is that what you mean?
<mefisto__> juliebun: no, I think that's a dialup modem
<david_> how can I upgrade my kernel from 2.6.27 to 2.6.28?
<david_> I'm using Kubuntu 8.10, using apt-get did not work for me
<juliebun> ok.  All I know is that when it had windowsxp on it, I used a wireless connection, but since I installed kubuntu in place of windows (which was destroyed- wouldn't boot), the wifi isn't working
<jimdb> i have a few (about 4) kde 4.2 installs.  on two of those there is a nice home icon and a trash icon on the desktop.  They aren't shortcuts.  does anyone know how to add them to the other computer desktops that don't have them?
<mefisto__> juliebun: for now, can you type kmix (and enter) to start kmix
<juliebun> mefisto, I type it in and the icon starts to bounce as if kmix is going to start, but then it doesn't appear to do anything
<mefisto__> juliebun: does it say anything in the konsole window about errors? (don't paste it in here unless it's 1 or 2 lines)
<juliebun> No. When I type kmix into the konsole window, then press enter, it just comes back with the name of my laptop again... as if I hadn't typed anything
<mefisto__> hmm
<mefisto__> does anyone know if kde4 kmix has a different name? I'm running hardy right now
<kaddi> mefisto__ : running kde 4.2 and kmix is still there :9)
<imps> Hey guys, I'm running into an error when I load a touchpad app
<mefisto__> kaddi: but it's not kmix4 or kmix-kde4 or something?
<imps> Heres the message: GSnaptics couldn't initialze.  You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86config to use GSynaptics
<imps> Anyone got a link on how to fix that? I think I had one awhile back.
<kaddi> no, it's plain old kmix
<ubuntu__> hi, i was hoping someone could help me with step 4 of the install
<mefisto__> juliebun: copy/paste this in konsole: modprobe -r snd_via82xx_modem
<kaddi> jimdb: i know there is a widget for the trash, i suppose there will be one for home as well. click on the symbol in the top right, select "add widget" adn scroll through the propsed widgets till you find
<kaddi> trash :)
<genii-around> mefisto__: Needs sudo
<mefisto__> thanks genii-around
<genii-around> mefisto__: np :)
<mefisto__> juliebun: copy/paste this in konsole: sudo modprobe -r snd_via82xx_modem
<juliebun> mefisto, I did that and it asked for my [sudo] password
<mefisto__> juliebun: use the password you use to log in with
<juliebun> so I entered my password and it said FATAL: Module snd_via82xx_modem is in use
<leo> please does anyone knows how to get the sound to work in ubuntu running as guest with sun virtual box on windows xp?
<genii-around> leo: Maybe ask in #vbox
<mefisto__> juliebun: ok, try this one: sudo alsa force-reload
<mefisto__> juliebun: then try starting kmix again
<juliebun> mefisto- it started!  :)
<mefisto__> juliebun: so you see the icon now?
<juliebun> Yep, I opened the program right up
<juliebun> (Sorry I'm a newbie dork)  :p
<jimdb> does anyone know how to get screensavers for kde 4.2?  i'm using project neon.
<mefisto__> juliebun: ok, do my first suggestion, check that nothing is muted, and levels are up
<juliebun> mefisto, nothing is muted under the VIA 8237 tab but VIA 82xx modem was muted
<leo> How can i upgrade to kde 4-2
<mefisto__> juliebun: that's ok. are the levels up all the way? especially master channel (if you have that) and PCM
<jimdb> leo:  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-install-kde-42/
<juliebun> mefisto, the levels are up, but still no sound
<mefisto__> juliebun: what are you testing the sound with?
<juliebun> There's a welcome file in Amarok
<mefisto__> juliebun: try this in konsole: aplay /usr/share/sounds/k3b_success1.wav
<juliebun> mefisto, it said it was playing the WAVE but I heard nothing
<mefisto__> juliebun: and the physical volume on your computer is turned up? I guess that's the first thing you tried
<juliebun> yes 100%
<mefisto__> juliebun: in konsole, type alsamixer
<juliebun> ok...
<mefisto__> that mixer shows the levels as numbers at the bottom of each channel. if it's muted, there will be a MM just above that
<mefisto__> juliebun: you might need to scroll to the right to see all the channels if they don't all fit in the window
<mefisto__> juliebun: scroll with the left-right keys
<juliebun> Ok, mefisto there's an MM above 3D Contr and Line
<juliebun> and nothing above PCM Out
<mefisto__> juliebun: shouldn't matter, but let's try. scroll to the muted one, and press M key to mute/unmute
<mefisto__> juliebun: 3D contr
<mefisto__> juliebun: unmute all of them, for that matter
<imps> Heres the message: GSnaptics couldn't initialze.  You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86config to use GSynaptics
<imps> I'm getting that message when I use a touchpad app
<mefisto__> juliebun: once that's done, esc key to quit the mixer, then up arrow key until you get the aplay command to test sound again
<imps> Anyone got a link to fix it?
<juliebun> mefisto, it is still claiming to play the file, but I hear nothing
<mefisto__> juliebun: I'm running out of ideas
<mefisto__> juliebun: we can try blacklisting the modem sound so it doesn't load when you start up, but you'll need to reboot to test it
<juliebun> I can reboot; I'm chatting on my mac whilst I mess with the linux next to me...
<mefisto__> juliebun: kdesudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Guest18587> fdas
<mefisto__> juliebun: and at the end of that file, on a line on its own, add this: blacklist snd_via82xx_modem
<alonea> whats with kde4 and checkboxes? they all end up getting cut off
<juliebun> ok. Then click save?
<mefisto__> juliebun: then "enter" to make sure there is at least 1 blank line after that (otherwise it won't work)
<juliebun> ok
<mefisto__> juliebun: ok, save that, then try rebooting
<whatevername> all the nicknames are taken
<whatevername> so damn annoying
<imps> Mefisto, how do I set SHMconfig to true?
<mefisto__> imps: I don't know what that is
<imps> Oh. Okey
<mefisto__> imps: in xorg.conf see if you have an entry for the touchpad
<imps> I am brand new to linux, do you have a tutorial on how to work with the xorg.conf?
<wrinkliez> hey guys, any suggestions for a good plasmoid for amarok that works in 4.2?
<juliebun> mefisto, I rebooted. Unfortunately still no sound. But thank you so much for your help. Now that I have rebooted, interstingly, there is a little globe icon visible on my desktop.
<mefisto__> juliebun: I think that's network controls. I've never used wifi myself, but I think that's where you control that stuff
<mefisto__> wrinkliez: there's one called plasmoid-am4rok but I've never used it. don't even know if it's in repos
<Kkoala> can anyone help me with and install
<Kkoala> program type
<salamandra> anyone know the irc for ubuntu in spanish?
<genii-around> Yes, #ubuntu-es
<mefisto__> juliebun: there's a thread on ubuntuforums about your sound hardware. says they solved their sound problem by setting jumpers on the motherboard. don't know how adventurous you are about trying something like that http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=530541
<juliebun> ha ha okay thank you mefisto!
<juliebun> Meanwhile, I'm googling wireless issues
<salamandra> thanks genii-around
<genii-around> salamandra: You're welcome
<mefisto__> juliebun: and you said graphics don't look too good? if so, look in k menu > system > hardware drivers   if there is a tickbox to enable a restricted driver, that will probably give you better results (but also might give you a blank screen on login until you fine-tune some things manually)
<juliebun> thank you mefisto
<mefisto__> juliebun: and ask in here about the wifi every hour or so. there's got to be someone who can help with that
<failers> my kubuntu froze , in wich log file should i look for the reason
<mefisto__> failers: ksystemlog will show you all the important ones, so you could look at them all. probably look for errors in Xorg.0.log first
<failers> hm ok
<justin__> hey
<mefisto__> juliebun: you still around?
<juliebun> yes hi mefisto
<failers> Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)
<mefisto__> juliebun: just read someone got their sound working by muting the IEC958 Capture Monitor channel
<failers> is that bad :o ?
<mefisto__> juliebun: so if you have that, worth a try
<juliebun> ok how do I know if I have it?  :)
<mefisto__> juliebun: look in kmix, or do the asamixer command and use the M key to mute it
<mefisto__> *alsamixer
<juliebun> ok tried it and did the aplay command but still no sound... I wonder if I should just try to find an even more user-friendly version of Linux?
<failers> a more user friendly linux then kubuntu? good luck
<failers> kubuntu or ubuntu is as user friendly as it gets
<genii-around> juliebun: What says result of:   lspci -nn | grep Audio
<whatevername> have u guys tried the new kdevelop4 beta 1?
<failers> btw mefisto__ dont find any errors about my computer freezing :/ not that it happends many times but sometimes about ever second day it does
<mefisto__> failers: anything in particular that might be triggering it?
<failers> well firefox updated for a few days ago and now when i think of it every time it hangs i got it open
<mefisto__> failers: and it never happened before the firefox update?
<juliebun> mefisto, 00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller [0401] :  VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller [1106:3059] (rev 60)
<failers> mefisto__:  dont think so
<mefisto__> failers: might be worth googling to see if anyone else is getting that
<mefisto__> juliebun: genii-around asked for that, not me :)
<juliebun> Oh sorry!  ;)
<failers> and wich kdevelop should i get for kubuntu 8.10 kde 4.1
<juliebun> genii-around, 00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller [0401] :  VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller [1106:3059] (rev 60)
<genii-around> Too bad they left before I got done researching that card :/
<whatevername> i would assume u should get kdevelop 3.5.4
<whatevername> since kdevelop4 is in beta1 and requires kde 4.2
<failers> ok
<SuspectZero> whats a good virtual machine software for kubuntu?
<mefisto__> virtualbox
<SuspectZero> is it compatible with files from vmware?
<mefisto__> SuspectZero: you can get help for it in #vbox
<mefisto__> yes
<SuspectZero> awesome. thanks
<mefisto__> there is a repo to get a newer version than the one in ubuntu official repos too
<SuspectZero> oic. k i will check it out
<jimdb> does anyone know how/where to get screen savers for kde 4.2?
<SuspectZero> kde-look.org
<SuspectZero> im fairly sure thts the site
<jimdb> suspectzero:  nope
<SuspectZero> !kde-look
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde-look
<SuspectZero> my mistake then
<jimdb> i know what kde-look, etc is.  i'm looking for *"THE"* screen savers that are supposed to come with kde 4.2 that aren't there.
<arshad> Hi IRC
<ericu> buntu
<klien03> helooooooooooooooo
<klien03> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<klien03> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<mefisto__> ?
<failers> hm where does the kmenu icon lay :P what if i wanna change its appearance
<mefisto__> failers: locate kmenu.png   will probably tell you
<mefisto__> failers: or use lancelot menu instead. that is configureable
<failers> ok thanks for the tip will check what lancelot menu is
<mefisto__> always wondered why kubuntu doesn't use the kubuntu logo for the kmenu
<mefisto__> or kickoff, as it's called now
<failers> mefisto__:  plasmaoid-lancelot needs me to uninstall kdeplasma-addons and kdeplasma-addons-data :/
<mefisto__> failers: ok. I found it in 4.2 and it was already there
<failers> ah yea
<mefisto__> you could rename the kmenu.png icon and replace it with the one you want, using the path/filename of the kmenu.png one being used
<failers> ya
<mefisto__> just got to figure out which one it is. or replace them all
<maco> how do i tell the weather plasmoid where i live? it keeps rejecting it when i enter the city
<zaapiel-mobile> it probally doesnt have your town maco
<zaapiel-mobile> didnt have mine, i had to use the closes big city
<mefisto__> maco: does it find your city?
<maco> mefisto__: nno
<maco> i type "washington" and hit search and it says it could not be found
<maco> i have it set to NOAA's National Weather Service
<mefisto__> which weather plasmoid is it?
<maco> or "washington, dc" ...the one in kde 4.2
<maco> LCD Weather Station
<mefisto__> did you try the BBC one? that's the only one that worked for me
<maco> mefisto__: will that work for non-UK areas?
<zaapiel-mobile> lol 4 is kinda buggy
<mefisto__> did for me
<maco> it says "the place 'washington, dc' is not valid.  the data source is not able to find this place."
<mefisto__> try without the dc on the end
<maco> ah that works. thank you
<mefisto__> is that 4.2 ?
<jammons_> I'm getting an error trying to update to KDE 4.2
<jammons_> is it cool if I past a few lines of printout?
<maco> mefisto__: yes. but...i think it's in celcius...
<mefisto__> I think that's configureable
<mefisto__> hmm, maybe not
<maco> mefisto__: any idea where? not in Regional settings like the rest of that sort is
<mefisto__> I'm actually using a different weather plasmoid from someone's ppa
<mefisto__> risky I suppose, since I don't really know what's in there or who is creating it
<mefisto__> but it works well. has 5 day forecast too
<mefisto__> and lots of other 4.2 plasmoids
<mefisto__> found it here: https://launchpad.net/~samrog131/+archive/ppa
<mefisto__> !paste | jammons_
<ubottu> jammons_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<snarkster> i thought kde4.2 was out of ppa by now
<maco> snarkster: it is. it's in jaunty.
<mefisto__> snarkster: on intrepid?
<snarkster> intrepid
<maco> no
<snarkster> ok
<maco> it wont be in the regular intrepid repos. version bumps dont do that.
<snarkster> ok
<jammons_> alright, I'll post all of the feedout then. I got an error during the install which I probably should have written down, but now I'm getting dependency errors when trying to fix it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/117543/
<snarkster> has latest amarok been released to main repos yet?
<maco> mefisto__: the simpleweatherforecast one?
<maco> snarkster: version bumps on software do not go to main repos
<maco> just bug fixes
<snarkster> kk
<maco> unless there's a very good reason....like it being the only way to get a whole lot of bugfixes in
<mefisto__> maco: the one I'm using is just called "weather forecast" in my widgets list
<jammons_> for some reason it's trying to roll back and install libplasma3
<jammons_> oops, i'm still here
<maco> mefisto__: 0.8?
<aldo> hi
<aldo> excusem
<aldo> does anybody knows why cant i start a session?
<mefisto__> maco: yes. and by the way, the intrepid ppa wouldn't work, but the jaunty one did
<mefisto__> maco: I suppose the intrepid one he made is for kde 4.1
<aldo> helppppp
<aldo> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<jammons_> can you be more specific aldo?
<aldo_> ok
<mefisto__> jammons_: try apt-get dist-upgrade, or apt-get -f install
<mefisto__> jammons_: or aptitude upgrade
<jammons_> mefisto__: I did try aptitude -f install, oh ok, I'll try that
<mefisto__> jammons_: aptitude tends to be better at resolving problems than apt-get
<jammons_> mefisto__: alright, I'm still getting dependency issues from packages saying that libplasma3 is required
<aldo_> when in the part where i have to write my password i wrote ir correctly but i don't know why then the same thing get back to appear like if i haven't wrotten my password like ir it where recursive
<jammons_> mefisto__: it looks like kdebase-plasma, kdebase-workspace-libs4+5, ksysguard, kdebase-workspace-bin
<aldo_> now i'm on the live cd but i don't know what can i do
<mefisto__> jammons_: I had a similar problem, but just with gwenview. I removed it, upgraded, then installed it
<jammons_> aldo_: try going to a different tty by pressing ctrl+alt+f1 then logging in there, that will clear up any username/password issues and make sure you can log in
<aldo_> ok
<jammons_> aldo_: then you can try running the x-environment from there I think, somebody correct me if I'm wrong, I think the command is like startx
<mefisto__> jammons_: or you could dpkg -i --force-overwrite <path-to-the-deb-file.deb>
<jammons_> aldo_: see if that gives you any error feedback that might be helpful
<jammons_> mefisto__: what deb would I run that on though?
<jammons_> mefisto__: I'm a little nervous about removing ksysguard or kdebase-workspace, any idea what that might do?
<mefisto__> jammons_: I suppose the ones that aren't installing
<mefisto__> jammons_: you can always reinstall them
<jammons_> yeah, I was just hoping to avoid possibly breaking my GUI
<jammons_> mefisto__: I'll give it a shot though
<mefisto__> jammons_: even if you can't for some reason, you could take out the ppa repo and just reinstall the official 4.1 ones you have now
<jammons_> mefisto__: alright
<mefisto__> jammons_: just keep track of which ones you're removing
<maco> mefisto__: just read through the code real quick.  no obvious malware, but i didnt check for vulnerabilities (like potential for buffer overflows and such)
<mefisto__> maco: I'm just running 4.2 in a vm, so I wasn't too worried
<mefisto__> maybe that's a false sense of security. I'm not too sure :)
<jammons_> mefisto__: I think I fixed it. I just manually told it to install kdeplasmoids-libs4, which for some reason it wanted to remove and it looks like it was able to configure stuff after that
<mefisto__> jammons_: ok cool. it's like that for most people I think, juggling different packages until it all works
<jammons_> mefisto__: I'm going to try running the aptitude upgrade now
<mefisto__> oh, I thought you'd done it
<jammons_> mefisto__: yeah me too
<jammons_> mefisto__: through the GUI, but it looks like there's a bunch of stuff not updated
<jammons_> iit must have bailed after the failure
<jammons_> looks like it completed
<jammons_> alright, going for the x-server restart, thanks for the help
<maco> mefisto__: er, when i put it on the panel it gets all squished
<mefisto__> maco: oh. I don't use it on the panel
<maco> mefisto__: oh its a desktop one? :-/
<mefisto__> maco: suppose it's desktop only. or maybe add another BIG panel somewhere and make it autohide
<maco> so um, my desktop just turned grey. what's that mean?
<maco> theres a narrow strip of wallpaper background at the top. i get context menu if i right click there. nothing if i right click on the grey
<failers> anyone got kdevelop4 newest version in a .deb and can upload it?
<maco> i think plasma did something that falls into the "wrong" category, but i dont know what. plasma's still running according to ps
<mefisto__> maco: btw, I managed to get that weather plasmoid to fit in the panel not sure how exactly. I think I put it on desktop, configured, then dragged to panel. but it just shows an icon, no temps. if you click it, it pops up a window with details
<will_> Couls someone help me out with a problem i am having with my intel driver.
<will_> It is currently sending me back to teh login screen when i change screen resolutions.
<maco> mefisto__: ok, thanks
<lenovoo> merhaba arkadaşlar kubuntu kde 8.10 kde 4.1 yüklü ben kde 4.2 ye nasıl geçerim updateler var onları suan yüklüyorum bittiğinde hiçbirşey yapmadan kde 4.2 geçmiş olurmuyum ?
<mefisto__> turkish?
<lenovoo> yes
<mefisto__> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<lenovoo> ok
<lenovoo> hello my computer, I installed kubuntu kde 4.2 to 4.1 kde 8:10 with updates to install or upgrade a console command Can Do
<lenovoo> google translate :)
<maco> lenovoo: google translates bad
<maco> O_O
<lenovoo> 	
<lenovoo> kde 4.1 kde 4.2 will be short, how
<maco> ok
<lenovoo> maco oke .)
<maco> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<maco> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 493B3065 && gpg --export -a 493B3065 | sudo apt-key add -
<maco> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<lenovoo> oke
<mefisto__> sudo apt-get remove koffice-data-kde4
<lenovoo> 251 software updates install
<mefisto__> lenovoo: first:  sudo apt-get remove koffice-data-kde4
<lenovoo> ok
<anr78> Hey. I'm trying to setup a dual system on my Intrepid install. Do I have to do xorg.conf-fiddling to make this work? I want to adjust the resolution of my secondary monitor, and the placement of it in the virtual framebuffer.
<anr78> dual screen system, that is
<tux> привет всем
<mefisto__>  !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<aldo_> help
<dutler> whats up aldo?
<aldo_> does somebody can help me?
<CuriosTiger> Hi all.
<dutler> rather thank as for help. discribe your problem in a few lines and see if anyone takes the bait :)
<aldo_> i have the next problem i can't loggin, i have a recursive error or i don't know when i write mi password and then i have to do it again and agin
<CuriosTiger> KDE seems to forget what resolution I've set it to. It uses the wrong resolution for the login screem (kdm) and once logged in. As soon as I open the Display control panel, however, it magically switches to the correct resolution.
<dutler> aldo_ i havent seen that before. what os ru running? hwat recent changes have you made? can you ssh with your creditials?
<aldo_> the problem is the next, when i try to loggin with ctrl alt f1: fatal server error: server is already active for display 0, if this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.XO-LOCK and start again, no protocol specified givin up. xinit: interrupted system call (errno4) unable to connect to x server
<aldo_> i change the interface that at the beggining appears
<aldo_> changed*
<dutler> sounds beyond me. since im no genius, i would dpkg-reconfigure kdm xserver-xorg ...
<dutler> curiostiger: are u suing open graphics drivers?
<aldo_> ok
<saifin> hello
<saifin> I'm new to kubuntu
<aldo_> the next questions is the next " use de interface of dispositives "framebuffer" of the nucleo? yes or not?
<saifin> not
<dutler> ya... sorry aldo... maybe you will need to del the config files and restall as well....
<saifin> can someone guide me
<dutler> on fb, id try with out first... if doenst work you can try with
<saifin> how to install plugin
<dutler> ya safin: what plugin?
<saifin> ok
<saifin> flash player 10
<saifin> i have downloaded the file
<dutler> konqueror or firefox or what?
<saifin> konqueror
<saifin> now im downloading firefox
<aldo_> dutler: any another idea?
<dutler> i just chekced, flash works for me... i dont remember installin a plug in :D
<aldo_> can i do somethin from the live cd?
<saifin> ahaks
<dutler> i have flashplugin-nonfree installed
<dutler> try that
<dutler> aldo, what was the resault?
<aldo_> nothing i couldnt configure all the things asked
<aldo_> i didn't know how to configure the kayboard and other things
<saifin> if we have downloaded the file how to install ? sorry i'm noob
<aldo_> some suggestion?
<dutler> saifin: sudo aptitude install adobe-flashplugin flashplugin-nonfree
<dutler> aldo_ jsuta a sec
<aldo_> ok
<aldo_> thanks
<dutler> aldo_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<aldo_> ok
<dutler> -phigh flag should auto the questions
<dutler> do you have flatpannels?
<dutler> what is your driver?
<aldo_> xserver-xorg posting warning: overwiting possibly-customised configuration file; backup in etc/x11/xorg.conf.20090213023128
<aldo_> i have the compiaz manager the icon emerald installed
<dutler> just means that is save a back of the file before changing
<dutler> so your using ati or nvidia drivers?
<aldo_> i don't remind it
<dutler> ok ... can you log in now?
<aldo_> yes i can log in but i can't enter with startx
<dutler> why startx?
<aldo_> mmm i don't know that's how i get in with wifislax
<aldo_> another suggestion?
<dutler> beaats me man, i thought you were using kubuntu. ive never been on slax
<jussi01> Hi all! is there some way to auto move items older than a certain age in kmail?
<aldo_> no, i mean i used startx on wifislax but i'm already on kubuntu 4.1
<dutler> on debian/ubuntu u can start kdm via > sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<dutler> on 8.10 or 8.4?
<aldo_> mmm i don't know i just know that it is 4.1 is the last one
<aldo_> i download it like a week a go
<dutler> on 8.10 you can use >sudo service kdm restart
<will_> I have a question that i am sure everyone can answer for me.
<will_> I am currently new to KDE.
<will_> What video player could i use for all around video's?
<will_> I used Totem on Gnome.
<aldo_> dutler: i do that and  then i get back when i have to write my pass but the problem continuos is like cilcic i have to write again and again
<will_> Worked very well for what i did, but Dragon player isnt that great.
<dutler> will: i use kafiene for my video
<bindaas> try mplayer
<spectral> will, smplayer or vlc perhaps
<whyhankee> will_: for general formats i use smplayer, other 'strange' formats go to vlc
<CuriosTiger> dutler: Running vmware's drivers.
<dutler> aldo_ your are using 8.10?
<aldo_> yes
<aldo_> 8.10
<will_> Is there a video player that will automatically fetch the proper codec's for me?
<dutler> im not sure what to tell ya aldo_ you can try upgrading to kde4.2 ... im not sure whats going on
<aldo_> in the part where i have to write my password i wrote ir correctly but i don't know why then the asked me the same thing get back to appear like if i haven't wrotten my password like ir it where recursive
<dutler> will_ kaffien does
<aldo_> maybe is because i changed the image of arranque
<will_> What about KMplayer?
<will_> Is it worth while?
<dutler> will_ mplayer is great. i havient used the kmplayer frontend
<aldo_> dutler :you don't know if i can get in a time before form the live cd or something like that
<will_> I will try kaffeine and kmplayer.
<whyhankee> will_: well, you can try for yourself, there's nothing wrong with some investigions to you your personal preferences :)
<dutler> aldo_ mayber id ont udnerstand what the deal is.... you long in to kdm... kde loads than then your propted again?
<will_> Haha, yeah true.
<dutler> aldo_ all that dpkg-reconfigure stuff was ment for curioustiger :)
<aldo_> yes
<will_> I sure do wish winamp would come to linux.
<aldo_> it doesn't load
<dutler> aldo_ what is the name of the second password dialog that pops up?
<dutler> wait, what doesnt load?
<aldo_> the kde, the screen get black and then the welcome interface appears again
<aldo_> you know the pass and the logg is not the problem, the problem is that the sistem doesn't load
<dutler> ok, the welcome screen is kdm.... all right, xorg and kdm works fine, but kdm cant log you into anything
<whyhankee> aldo_: can you check 2 things? a) do you have a command in ~/.xession? b) check ~/.xsession-errors?
<aldo_> ok
<aldo_> let me check
<whyhankee> you can try this by loggging in form the console
<dutler> aldo_ there is "session" and "type" options.... what are useing?
<whyhankee> dutler: ah, yes, good one, third option :)
<aldo_> session in kde also in gnome or others the start welcome appears and appears
<dutler> ok so you can log into gnome from kdm either?
<will_> Mplayer is the winner on my test's.
<doktoreas> dutler: you can select your session
<will_> Thank you guy's, i really appreciate it.
<aldo_> yes, but the problem is that the welcome intarface appears recursivly
<dutler> check the type.... can you log in via console? make sure you your not tring to do a remote session
<aldo_> no, i'm not tring ina remote session
<aldo_> i can't log in the console
<aldo_> but i can't not enter
<dutler> im pretty sure its not a recursive issue.... but the destop enviroment isnt loading
<will_> aldo_: What kind of VGA adapter do you have?
<aldo_> that's right the desktop enviroment isn't loading
<aldo_> it is not a hardware problem
<aldo_> the only thing that laod anda load is the welcome interface where you have to wirte your pass
<will_> I kind of figured that, i'm just curious for the fact i keep getting booted back to my login screen.
<aldo_> =(
<dutler> aldo_ with you not beingable to log in console ... i thnk something is messed up with kdm
<will_> My problem has to do with resolution changes in the Intel based VGA chipset.
<whyhankee> dutler: i had this once (logging in, black screen, and then back to kdm login page), in my case it was a problem with something that started from .xsession (but could be another program started from somewhere), not the problem is finding out which one, did the last lines of .xsession-errors gave you any clue?
<dutler> i had simular sysmtoms wiht doing remote sessions.....
<aldo_> =(
<dutler> aldo_ checking our the .xsession-erros is a good idea
<aldo_> =°(
<dutler> if you cant fig anying out, you can reinstall kdm ?
<aldo_> i write that ".xsessions" in the console and it didn't find the order
<dutler> aldo_ its a file... you open it with an editor
<aldo_> i'm beginner i don't know how to do it
<dim3dro1> hi
<dim3dro1> I've upgraded KDE to 4.1.2
<dim3dro1> and now when I try to log in, I see only image from login screen
<dim3dro1> grey with bubbles
<dim3dro1> kde doesn't start
<dutler> aldo_ use your webbrowaser as well as the irc -  > nano ~/.xsession-errors
<whyhankee> aldo_: try less .xsession-errors
<dutler> dim3dro1: have you checked out the forums? what method did you use to iupgrade?
<whyhankee> dim3dro1: what are the symptoms?
<dim3dro1> dutler: 1. yes 2. add ppa.launchpad.net to repos and `sudo aptitude upgrade`
<dutler> did you have koffice or plasmoids installed?
<dim3dro1> no
<dim3dro1> default kubuntu 8.10
<dim3dro1> I haven't configured my desktop yet
<dim3dro1> removing ~/.kde didn't help
<syockit> dim3dro1: bubble --> mouse pointer (loading)?
<dutler> i think there has been all of incomplete 4.2 upgrades.
<syockit> dim3dro1: wait, did you actually mean 4.2?
<dutler> here is my expeience and solutions http://www.backports.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1056323
<dutler> but im off to bed, so the only help ill be is wishin ya good luck
<dim3dro1> tnx
<ActionParsnip2> yo yo yo
<aldo_> tu tu tu
<aldo_> que que que
<aldo_> i finallly could start thanksss
<dim3dro1> oh, I've just nstalled kubuntu-desktop and it works
<dim3dro1> dutler: thanks a lot
<xain> Could someone help me out on a problem ihave with my video playback.
<aldo_> xain: what do you have?
<xain> I'm not sure really.
<aldo_> what's the problem
<xain> Don't know if it is my VGA driver's or what.
<xain> I try to play back video, DVD, or VLC, even in video games.
<aldo_> ok, and then?
<xain> I get some kind of lag every once in awhile and my sound and resolution bug's out on me.
<xain> Sometime's i get kicked out to my login screen.
<xain> Not sure if my laptop os just a piece of crap or what.
<xain> I didn't have this problem at all in 8.04
<aldo_> mm
<aldo_> so the problem is not the codecs or the program that you use
<xain> Nope.
<xain> Something new.
<xain> I was using regular Ubuntu 8.04 before, now i'm on Kubuntu 8.10
<xain> Regular audio is not effected.
<xain> So say....
<xain> Amarok music player.
<xain> Youtube is not effected.
<xain> Only thing's on my laptop itself like dvd's, DMG file's.
<xain> All that good junk.
<xain> I think it's my visual driver.
<xain> Intel 945GMA chipset.
<ActionParsnip2> xain: i think that uses the intel driver, or try the i810
<xain> Hello again ActionParsnip.
<xain> I have tried to get the test version of the i810 -intel driver's, i was hit with a warning that i am not able to open the package.
<xain> If you cold manually walk me through on what to do i would greatly appreciate it.
<syockit> I thought the i810 driver is going to be phased out? anyways, since it's 945gm, try intel driver
<xain> How would i go about doing it?
<xain> I am a new user to linux.
<syockit> I think you already have intel driver enabled by default, if you're using 8.10
<ct529> hi everybody .... hi syockit
<xain> Yes.
<xain> So i'm screwed pretty much, haha.
<syockit> hi ct529
<ct529> xain: what is the problem?
<xain> I had an intel driver in 8.04 that worked correctly.
<syockit> xain: the symptom didn't look like intel driver problem to me
<syockit> xain: no, explain the symptom. it might not be intel driver
<xain> Ok.
<xain> Let's say.
<xain> I change resolution.
<xain> I get booted back to login screen.
<xain> That's the main one.
<xain> The second.
<xain> During playback of visual, DVD, FLV, and MP4. Every once in awhile about every 4 second's, it skip's like a scratched CD.
<xain> Even when the files are stored directly on my HDD.
<ActionParsnip2> xain: have you tested your ram?
<syockit> alright, now it really starts to sound like a certain intel problem, #303011
<syockit> bug #303011
<xain> Yes i have tested my RAM.
<xain> And i know my intel is a piece of crap, haha.
<xain> It's not the intel that is doing it though.
<syockit> and many people reported performance drop after moving to intrepid
<xain> I did not have this problem until i upgraded to 8.10
<xain> YES!
<xain> I was on Gnome Ubuntu before hand.
<xain> I am on KDE Intrepid now.
<syockit> there was a change in intel driver in the kernel as well
<xain> I think Intrepid hates me :(
<ct529> xain: have you tried looking on the intel site for drivers?
<xain> Meh, only one driver i trust from Intel for this VGA chipset is extremely old.
<xain> And it's XP only...
<ActionParsnip2> xain: which kde are you running and how much ram do you have?
<xain> KDE 4.1, 2gig's ram.
<syockit> naah, intel drivers get pushed to the repo in the end
<ct529> I have a sata disk .... in the BIOS, would you choose ATA or AHCI for maximum performance?
<ct529> I am using ata but I am not terribly happy
<syockit> now lets see if your drm is running....
<syockit> xain: okay, do you have libdrm installed? do this: aptitude search ~ilibdrm
<ActionParsnip2> xain: hmm should be ok then
<xain> i   libdrm2                         - Userspace interface to kernel DRM services
<xain> That came back to me.
<ct529> xain: what driver are you using?
<xain> The one that came as Default with 8.10
<xain> I am new to linux i try not to goof around with it much.
<xain> Last time i messed with it was with Pulse Audio.
<syockit> xain: there should be a libdrm-intel1 if I'm not mistaken, see if the package is available
<xain> Didn't come out of the hole that well.
<syockit> xain: aptitude search libdrm
<xain> I do that in Console correct?
<syockit> yes
<syockit> pulseaudio did have an issue, but it only caused audio to stutter, not video as well
<xain> Yeha that was my problem.
<xain> But that was before i re-formatted.
<xain> So that's out of the way.
<ct529> xain: are you using synaptic?
<xain> libdrm2
<xain> Umm.
<xain> I am usind Adept.
<xain> OH
<xain> Yes i have that too.
<ct529> syockit: cannot find it .... there are 2 drivers for i810 though .... you should try both
<xain> How do i tell which libdrm i am using?
<ct529> xain: you should have only one drm :)
<syockit> libdrm is the base, libdrm-intel1 depends on it
<xain> Oh i see.
<syockit> xain: so there is libdrm-intel1?
<xain> I am using the libdrm2
<syockit> that gets installed by default I suppose
<xain> libdrmaa1.0
<xain> All i know is this new Intel driver is a little gidgity.
<syockit> never heard of that
<toni_> sorry to bother you all, but how can i install firefox (i'm very new to kubuntu)
<syockit> xain: oh, that libdrmaa has nothing to do with this drm
<xain> Ok.
<syockit> xain: basically, you need to have these installed: xserver-xorg-video-intel
<xain> I have absolutely no clue how to check out if they are installed or not.
<syockit> xain: libgl1-mesa-dri
<syockit> xain: there are many methods. one is to use dpkg. another is aptitude, adept is also possible....
<syockit> xain: let me show you dpkg way. dpkg -l <package name>
<syockit> xain: so in this case; dpkg -l libdrm-intel1
<xain> How do i get dpkg?
<syockit> xain: dpkg is available by default. try it on the commandline
<ActionParsnip2> thatd be a pain to reinstall dpkg
<ActionParsnip2> ;)
<syockit> naaah, it won't disappear by itself, will it?
<xain> I see.
<ActionParsnip2> syockit: no not on its own
<xain> I got into dkpg, but the command  dpkg -l libdrm-intel1
<syockit> xain: if it's installed, it will have 'ii' on the left side of the package name
<xain> That doesn't work for me.
<xain> No packages matching that name.
<xain> Where would i find that package at?
<syockit> xain: "No packages found matching libdrm-intel1" or something?
<xain> Yes.
<bob_> salut
<syockit> xain: hmm, that thing was still not introduced in intrepid i suppose
<syockit> xain: also check package libgl1-mesa-dri
<xain> I'm better off going back to 8.04 aern't i...
<syockit> xain: then you're going to lose all the new packages, but if that doesn't hurt...
<xain> bash: libgl1-mesa-dri: command not found
<xain> Nothing extremely special about 8.04.
<xain> This is a fresh install.
<xain> I formatted my 8.04 then upgraded to 8.10
<syockit> xain: no, I only gave the package name. do dpkg -l libgl1-mesa-dri
<syockit> xain: also, the problem might be on the kernel, so even updating drivers won't help
<xain> One sec.
<syockit> xain: did you upgrade through adept or anything?
<xain> I did the wrong thing.
<xain> ibgl1-mesa-dr 7.2-1ubuntu2
<xain> That's what i just got back from the line you gave me.
<syockit> xain: what's the two letters on the left?
<xain> Well.
<xain> ii  libgl1-mesa-dr 7.2-1ubuntu2   A free implementation of the OpenGL API -- D
<syockit> okay, that means it's installed
<syockit> ii --> package is installed
<syockit> xain: do you know how to pastebin? I'm gonna ask you to pastebin your xorg.conf
<bob_> hello
<xain> oh boy.
<xain> This is gonna be fun figuring out, haha.
<xain> Tell me how i do it.
<SlimeyPete> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<bob_> someone has an nvidia there?
<xain> Sweet,
<xain> How do i get my xorg.conf now?
<ActionParsnip2> bob_: me
<ct529> bob_: me
<xain> Wish i had an nvidia....
<xain> Or an ATI.
<syockit> xain: and you'll see more trouble, I assure you ;)
<syockit> xain: let's install pastebinit. do this: sudo aptitude install pastebinit
<ct529> xain: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zer0o> ActionParnsip: u gotta help me :D mounting an external hd on xandros, im sure u can :D i can't
<ct529> hey guys .... I have a sata disk .... in the BIOS, would you choose ATA or AHCI for maximum performance?
<bob_> do you know for the cards that are not standard and which overheat?
<ct529> bob_: define non standard :)
<bob_> like the geforce 6800 and 6600?
<bob_> they used bad materials or forgive somes
<bob_> so the cards overheat
<bob_> gave*
<xain> Removing linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic  O.O
<xain> Is that bad?
<syockit> xain: why?
<xain> I typed in what you told me to.
<syockit> xain: ah, it's aptitude doing that autoremove thing
<ActionParsnip2> bob_: its offtopic here as its not ubuntu related
<ActionParsnip2> !ot | bob
<ubottu> bob: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<syockit> xain: well, you have another linux-headers, so don't mind
<xain> Well where is that paste binit thingy at?
<syockit> xain: next we are going to use pastebinit to send your xorg.conf. do this: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit -
<xain> http://pastebin.com/f55c2be88
<ActionParsnip2> syockit: or: pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<syockit> ActionParsnip2: oh, I thought you needed -i for that...
<xain> I don't see what's so special abotu that info.
<ActionParsnip2> syockit: nar
<xain> Look's the same as everyone elses.
<ActionParsnip2> syockit: you're on the scent now :)
<ActionParsnip2> xain: it doesnt
<syockit> wow, that looks like a typical empty xorg.conf from a fresh intrepid's dexconf
<xain> Yeah....
<syockit> but you said you came from hardy, so I expected something there
 * ActionParsnip2 yells 'finish him' to syockit
<xain> I don't know how to mess with my stuff yet, haha.
<ct529> xain: it is empty
<xain> Really?
<xain> It has info on the page i'm on.
<ct529> xain: not physically empty .... but there is no useful information for the xserver.
<ct529> xain: in other words, has not been configrued
<xain> Oh.
<xain> Well yeah.
<syockit> xain: the current configuration relies solely on autoconfiguration
<xain> I'm new, haha.
<syockit> ct529: did they have autoconfig on hardy?
<xain> Yes.
<xain> Atleast i didn't have to do anything and mine worked correctly on Hardy.
<xain> My OpenGL sucked, but still... It worked correctly.
<syockit> xain: no, what I was trying to say was about xorg.conf
<xain> Oh, no clue.
<syockit> xain: usually the installer gets it done for you after it detects your hardware
<syockit> xain: that's not how it works nowadays though
<xain> All i know is that.
<xain> When i play game's.
<ct529> syockit: I do not know, I install the drivers manually ....
<xain> My vga turn's out correct, then i get some kind of a graphical skip, then graphic's are jacked up.
<ct529> syockit: I think dpkg-reconfigure xorg could do the trick
<syockit> ct529: but that'll bring in lots of unnecessary entries
<ct529> syockit: alternatively you can configure it manually ....
<syockit> ct529: actually I think hal/x is doing a good job configuring it already
<syockit> just some tidbits missing
<syockit> xain: do this: ls -l /dev/dri/card0
<ct529> syockit: hal/x?
<syockit> ct529: don't know who's responsible for which. hal detects all those input devices and tells tells x which driver to load, i don't know about video/audio though
<xain> crw-rw-rw- 1 root video 226, 0 2009-02-13 04:14 /dev/dri/card0
<ct529> syockit: I did not know .... does it do some kind of autoconfiguration of X?
<syockit> ct529: starting intrepid, yes. as you can see, xorg.conf is optional
<syockit> ct529: you can try renaming xorg.conf to something else and see if it works correctly
<syockit> (I cant though, I need special drivers for my touchscreen)
<syockit> heyyy, the dri's also on mode 666! what else could be the problem?
<syockit> xain: I'm running out of cards to play here
<xain> Lol.
<xain> I think it's just a bug.
<ct529> syockit: I do not know .... I use manually installed drivers to run CUDA
<xain> *COUGH* vista crap *COUGH*
<xain> Vista does the same bug to tell you the truth.
<syockit> xain: hehe. I had everything running fine on vista, but it's slow like h.......
<xain> Meh.
<xain> My 945GMA ran really buggy on vista.
<xain> But believe it or not...
<xain> It's better on se7en
<xain> But this is pretty much the same bug i had with vista.
<xain> Just some upgraded driver that add's new junk that actually screw's it up.
<syockit> xain: maybe the newer driver caused it?
<xain> I'll probably get 8.04 KDE and try that out.
<xain> Yes.
<xain> 1 of 2 thing's may have caused it.
<syockit> xain: but how did you get it better on se7en? it must have even newer driver
<xain> I used 8.04 Hardy Gnome before. I formatted my HDD and installed 8.10 Intrepid KDE.
<xain> Oh, you meant on windows.
<xain> Heh.
<xain> It's a customized driver by Intel.
<xain> They have been expecting it for abotu 2 year's now.
<xain> It's the WDDM version of the
<xain> Intel driver.
<xain> Sorry abotu that.
<syockit> I'm also sorry that you have to move back
<xain> I need a GUI frontend for configuration of my VGA driver.
<xain> If i had one i would have it made.
<xain> I see one's for ATI and Nvidia...
<xain> But i'm a poor boy, i have to deal with the all around crappy Intel. xD
<syockit> xain: there's only driconf as far as I can remember
<syockit> xain: and it's not intel-specific
<ActionParsnip2> +1 crappy intel
<xain> I got that already.
<xain> It recognized my Intel GPU believe it or not, haha.
<ct529> xain: try to do dpkg--reconfigure xorg before reinstalling
<syockit> ActionParsnip2: aww cmon, at least they're working with them kernel/xorg dudes much more closely than other lads
<ActionParsnip2> Nvidia all the way here
<xain> dpkg-reconfigure xorg?
<ActionParsnip2> xain: that'll need sudo
<ct529> I am very happy with the nvidia drivers .... the only problem is they are closed source
<xain> From the bootup command box?
<ct529> xain: sudo
<ct529> xain: from the konsole
<syockit> xain: do this at command line: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<ct529> xain: sudo  dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<ct529> syockit: :)
<syockit> or was it xorg-xserver?
<ct529> syockit: maybe ....
<ct529> xain: try both of them ....
<_lumm> <__lumm> how can i changeback the efault ugly green from my control bar
<_lumm> <__lumm> it was black like the application launcher still is
<_lumm> <__lumm> it just changed with kde 4.2
<ActionParsnip2> ct529: if they work....who cares is my theory
<_lumm> anyone got a clue?
<gorgonizer> I think it is xserver-xorg ;)
<xain> Do i restart now?
<ActionParsnip2> _lumm: can you give us a screenshot?
<ct529> ActionParsnip2: I am really unfomfortable with that
<ct529> xain: have you tried both sudo  dpkg-reconfigure xorg and suod
<ct529> xain: and sudo  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ct529> xain: ?
<ActionParsnip2> ct529: they make the hardware so they should provide the software too, makes sense as they will know the hardware better than anyone else
<syockit> _lumm: if you disable desktop-effects, you'll get the black one ;)
<xain> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg..... Just got me a completely different interface.
<xain> One sec, imma read this.
<syockit> _lumm: actually, if you looked at kde4's doc on themeing, you'll know where to find the svgs
<ct529> ActionParsnip2: well, if they gave us an os driver we could maybe help as well
<ActionParsnip2> ct529: true but its how they roll. Im happy for them to do their job which I'm paying my cash for the cards for them to do
<syockit> ct529: well, they're confident in their abilities to maintain the drivers for each os
<ct529> syockit: I imagine .... still do not like it
<ActionParsnip2> ct529: theyve rocked it so far, why change it
<xain> Ok.
<xain> Configuring xserver-xorg
<xain> I'm gonna jack up my laptop, haha.
<ct529> xain: is it configuring?
<xain> XKB rul to set is XORG correct?
<xain> This is for keyboard setup....
<xain> Lol.
<xain> I just reconfigured my keyboard.
<ct529> xain: what is you keyboard?
<xain> That command line i was given.
<ct529> xain: ok .... now it should ask the mouse and then the graphic card
<xain> It was for re-configuring the keyboard.
<xain> Nope.
<xain> Just keyboard.
<xain> I'm back to the terminal now.
<ct529> xain: I think I have finished my options ....
<xain> I used   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<xain> Any other's?
<xain> Or is that the main one?
<ct529> xain: yes .... it should be the main one
<xain> Might just be 8.10 doing it to me then.
<xain> Would i still have my IRC and everything else if i downgraded to 8.04?
<bazhang> sure
<bazhang> xain, but would require a full reinstall
<xain> Yes i know.
<xain> I had to do a full reinstall for 8.10
<xain> I never do upgrades.
<xain> I learned that from microsoft....
<xain> Updates are never good from that company.
<bazhang> xain, intel card?
<xain> So i do format and full reinstall.
<xain> Yes i run an Intel 945GMA.
<xain> Or you could say Intel 950.
<bazhang> and you have the correct drivers installed for 3d? xain
<xain> Hell if i know.
<xain> I'm not sure how to.
<xain> I know they run correctly on 3d.
<xain> I just have a skipping thing going on during playback of video, and get kicked back to logon from resolution changes.
<bazhang> xserver-xorg-video-intel that one?
<xain> I guess so.
<xain> I'm new to this Linux era.
<bazhang> xain, using compiz or not
<xain> I have no clue what i am doing.
<xain> No compiz.
<xain> Just basic Kubuntu installation.
<xain> All i changed was my background.
<xain> But i had no problem at all with Compiz in 8.04.
<bazhang> kde4 is a big change
<xain> Except for that paint fire of the screen thing.
<xain> I didn't use KDE before though.
<xain> I used Gnome.
<xain> I was wondering if KDE could be my problem.
<xain> I'm running KDE 4.1
<ct529> I have a sata disk .... in the BIOS, would you choose ATA or AHCI for maximum performance?Hey guys,
<xain> Should i upgrade to 4.2?
<bazhang> xain, you can give it a shot
<dimitris> hello. i ve upgraded to kde 4.2 and now i can only see  a black screen and the mouse. im a newby can someone help?
<ForeverSmurf> xain, are you getting graphical problems?
<ForeverSmurf> corruption?
<ForeverSmurf> it could be a driver issue?
<bazhang> xain, though with jaunty in just two months time you could wait
<xain> Kind of a corruption effect every once in awhile i guess you would say.
<xain> Look's like funky color's when i open my menu's.
<bazhang> 4.2 will be standard in jaunty
<bazhang> ie no need for ppa
<xain> I just ordered this Intrepid and got it in the mail 3 day's ago.....
<xain> Damm bastard's upgrade too fast for me to keep up.
<xain> Haha.
<ForeverSmurf> why is ubuntu taking so long to get the packages for the stable nvidia 180.22+ drivers in intrepid
<bazhang> well you should go with what suits you best, and 8.04.2 is LTS
<ForeverSmurf> it's causing users so many problems!!!!!!!!
<xain> ForeverSmurf: I am really not sure.
<xain> But yes i am an Intel 945GMA user.
<xain> Well I like LTS.
<xain> Wtf is LTS anyway?
<bazhang> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<alexk> Интересно. :-)
<bazhang> and please keep the channel family friendly xain
<xain> Oh ok.
<arne__> Hi, does anybody know, why my cdrom play everything but dvd's? I'm running kubuntu 8.04, I have browsed everywhere trying to find a solution, but no cure...
<xain> Oh, sorry bazhang.
<bazhang> alexk, english here
<syockit> it's basically like an officially supported version, that lasts long time
<bazhang> alexk, #ubuntu-ru for russian
<xain> I might stick to 8.04 until there is a higher grade LTS version.
<xain> Might be my best bet.
<bazhang> no need to chase the upgrade path if you dont want to
<xain> Yes, true.
<zer0o> hi guys how do i find my username on a terminal?
<xain> But is the old 8.04 Upgradeable with KDE to look like default installation 8.10?
<bazhang> zer0o, whoami
<syockit> xain: there's a kde4 package for hardy, but it's got more breakage than the 8.10 one
<ActionParsnip1> xain: yeah sure if there are hardy repos
<keks222> please help, installed OSS sound from site scripts, after reload lost all sound, don't know what to do where to search info
<zer0o> thanks
<ActionParsnip1> xain: http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<zer0o> bazhang: and how do i find what after the dots? like user:?????
<syockit> zer0o: what does that mean?
<bazhang> zer0o, not sure what you mean
<ActionParsnip1> xain: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/tag/ubuntu-hardy-install-kde-42/
<syockit> zer0o: are you trying to mean group?
<bazhang> zer0o, whoami should return simply zer0o
<zer0o> im trying to give me permission to open an external harddrive ive no permissions to
<bazhang> zer0o, ntfs?
<ActionParsnip1> zer0o: you need better mount options so users can access it
<syockit> zer0o: for group name, id -gn
<zer0o> so im giving a chown user:user /dev/removable/name
<xain> What do you mean by breakage?
<zer0o> ActionParnsip: could u help me mounting an external hd?
<bazhang> xain, unusable
<syockit> xain: lots of stuff not working the way they're expected to
<xain> : /
<ActionParsnip1> zer0o: http://www.hafenscher.net/wiki/index.php?page=Mount_USB_stick_read_and_writable_for_users
<zer0o> cool
<zer0o> thanks
<xain> I just want the desktop and the taskbar effect's.
<syockit> xain: people on 8.04 usually stick to KDE 3.5.9
<ActionParsnip1> zer0o: good ol www.ask.com eh ;)
<xain> The transparency.
<xain> Is there transarency in KDE 3.5?
<zer0o> ActionParnsip: im able to do it on kubuntu but this friend's of mine pc runs XANDROS which is a debian based anyway but im going nuts!
<zer0o> i'll give it ANOTHER try, uff
<ActionParsnip1> zer0o: mount is mount on any linux system
<ActionParsnip1> zer0o: its no different on gentoo, xandros, redhat, puppy, or dsl to name a few
<syockit> xain: you might want to bookmark this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6360716 it has a howto for installing kde4.1 (the one you use in 8.10)
<ActionParsnip1> zer0o: make sure you have ntfs3g installed if you need write access
<ActionParsnip1> syockit: nice
<syockit> xain: you can try that after installing 8.04.2 later
<xain> All sorts of hell broke lose because there is a bug with the intel driver and the 945GMA and this card and installing kde4 brought it out. There was a workaround for me. On my laptop, I never had an issue because it uses a different graphics card
<xain> AH HA!
<xain> Right on the page you linked me, haha.
<xain> So it's KDE4 and my VGA chip.
<xain> So downgrading to the 3.4 version should be good for me.
<jefferai> anyone around that can help me a bit with a PPA?
<jefferai> as in, managing mine?
<syockit> jefferai, #launchpad?
<jefferai> ah, ok
<jefferai> thanks
<dimitris> hello,how do i get out of console login?
<dimitrisg> hello,how do i get out of console login?
<SlimeyPete> dimitrisg: press alt-f7
<dimitrisg> it doesnt work
<dimitrisg> i ve logged to console from the menu u get before logging in to kde
<CornholioTR> hi
<CornholioTR> is there any way i can restore grub w/o downloading an ubuntu live cd_
<ActionParsnip1> CornholioTR: if you have a bootable linux system then youo dont need the cd
<CornholioTR> i have kubuntu 8.10 cd
<CornholioTR> so that works, then
<CornholioTR> ?
<ActionParsnip1> if you have any linux cd it will be fine
<ActionParsnip1> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<CornholioTR> ok ActionParsnip1
<CornholioTR> thanks
<ActionParsnip1> np
<Machtin> howdy guys.
<pascal> hey leute :) kennt jmd ein programm womit ich mein desktop mit sound aufnehmen kann ?
<Machtin> I was just wondering, if Creative X-Fis are supported by now? couldn't really find something via google.
<Machtin> pascal: fällt mir spontan nichts ein, aber kannst deinen desktop aufnehmen, ne tonspur aufnehmen und das dann zusammenfügen..
<Machtin> aber als direktes tool wär natürlich besser.. dauert sonst ewig
<pascal> hö bin ich hier auf den deutschen channel o.o
<ActionParsnip1> !de | pascal
<ubottu> pascal: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<pascal> sry , aber ich hatte /join ubuntu-de eingegeben ... dan dachte ich , ich wäre bereits auf den deutschen :)
<etfb> Wow - blast from the past.  Remember how in the old days there used to be all sorts of problems with sound not working after hibernate?  Well the bad old days are back for me.  There's a lot of rubbish on the interwebs; anyone know of an actual solution to this problem?
<ActionParsnip1> etfb: hibernate is a huge pain to get nice
<ActionParsnip1> etfb: tried restarting hal/alsa/pulse after wakeup
<etfb> ActionParsnip1: How do I do that?
<ActionParsnip1> etfb: sudo /etc/init.d/<something> restart
<etfb> ActionParsnip1: /sbin/alsa force-reload doesn't work.  Kaffeine refused to run after I did that, which was weird.
<etfb> Will try that...
<ActionParsnip1> etfb: you may need to rmmod / modprobe your sound driver module
<etfb> ActionParsnip1: How do I find the appropriate module name?
<ActionParsnip1> etfb: lsmod will list all loaded modules
<ActionParsnip1> etfb: lshw will show the hardware and maybe the driver
<ActionParsnip1> etfb: try lshw -C audio
<ActionParsnip1> etfb: it might be sound or multimedia, not sure
<ActionParsnip1> yeah its sound
<ActionParsnip1> look for the module name on the last line and sudo rmmod <that thing>; sudo modprobe <that thing>
<etfb> Odd, I seem to have two: a 32bit Radeon HD 3600 Series, and a 64 bit Intel 82801I HDA
<etfb> Oh, and modprobe: does nothing
<ActionParsnip1> etfb: it wont say anything
<ActionParsnip1> etfb: but stuff happened under the hood
<ActionParsnip1> etfb: heres mine: http://pastebin.com/d2161c0f2
<ActionParsnip1> etfb: so i would use: sudo rmmod snd_hda_intel; sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<ActionParsnip1> etfb: if that doesnt work, read dmesg | tail
<etfb> Odd; says snd_hda_intel is in use.
<ActionParsnip1> etfb: you may need to stop the sound system first
<ActionParsnip1> etfb: this is why hibernate is SOOOOO not worth it
<etfb> ActionParsnip1: Unfortunately, suspend doesn't work at all, so hibernate is all I've got.
<etfb> How do I stop the sound system?
<ActionParsnip1> etfb: which do you use?
<etfb> Nothing relevant in dmesg, btw, other than this: [   43.298663] hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC268, trying auto-probe from BIOS...
<etfb> ActionParsnip1: What do you mean?
<ActionParsnip1> etfb: alsa/pulse/oss  whats your poison?
<lokai> I removed the sound controller thing from my system bar. How do I put it back? KDE 3.5
<etfb> ActionParsnip1: Oh.  ALSA, I'm fairly sure.
<etfb> No sign of Pulse in anything I can see, anyhow.
<ActionParsnip1> etfb: the look in /etc/init.d for something alsa shaped
<etfb> ActionParsnip1: I did.  Restarted alsa-utils, and no luck there either.
<etfb> Only solution seems to be restarting, which is a pain in the arse.
<ActionParsnip1> etfb: you may have to STOP it then rmmod the module
<ActionParsnip1> etfb: short of that i am unsure, if its a laptop, maybe theres a guide on how to get it working for your make / model
<bob_> yo
<etfb> Hey wow!  Something worked!
<ActionParsnip1> etfb: whats shaking?
<etfb> I think it was the sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils stop followed by rmmod'ing and modprobe'ing snd-hda-intel.  I shall write a script to do that, and test it next time I hibernate.
<etfb> Thanks, ActionParsnip1!
<ActionParsnip1> etfb: cool
<ActionParsnip1> etfb: you should put whatever you did in a script so you can easily do the same thing next time you wake the thing up
<etfb> Hey, is there a command-line interface for the volume control?
<etfb> Something to set volume to 100% or mute or whatever?
<ct529> hi everybody
<ct529> I have kubuntu 810 64bit installed on a SATA disk .... is it better to set the disk up as ATA or as AHCI in the BIOS (performance - wise)? It is presently ATA ....
<ActionParsnip1> etfb: there is let me check
<ActionParsnip1> etfb: amixer
<ActionParsnip1> etfb: i think if you pass it params it will set stuff too
<ActionParsnip1> etfb: man amixer
<Machtin> yo guys.. what soundcard would i want, if i wanted a creative x-fi but fully supported by alsa?
<etfb> Cool - so amixer set Master 100% unmute and amixer set Master 0% mute will do what I want in a script.  Excellent!
<ActionParsnip1> etfb: indeed
<ActionParsnip1> etfb: you may want to add that to your wakeup script too ;)
<downhill_> so um, anybody else running 8.10/PPA packages getting those file conflicts?
<downhill_> kwin/kdebase-workspace-bin
<ActionParsnip1> downhill_: yeah i did
<downhill_> do you know how to fix it?
<ActionParsnip1> downhill_: sudo dpkg --force-all -i /path/to/debthatwontinstall ;)
<downhill_> O_o no.
<downhill_> I was hoping you knew of a secret package somewhere someone made to fix it or something :p
<ActionParsnip1> downhill_: nope, just tell it to overwrite the file with the identical one in the package and you'll be fine
<downhill_> hey ActionParsnip1, are you the one who helped me out with my ALSA problem?
<ActionParsnip1> i have no idea
<downhill_> it was like 4-5 days ago now
<downhill_> I think
<downhill_> I came in here 'cuz my sound stopped working after a reboot. then another reboot fixed it...
<ActionParsnip1> downhill_: ive drank and slept since then
<downhill_> =D
<etfb> ActionParsnip1: Thanks for you help, anyhow.  It's midnight here, so I'm off.  I'll fiddle with wakeup scripts some other day.
<ActionParsnip1> etfb: its a good laugh if you fancy a challenge, personally i just shutdown
<quassel2> test
<etfb> Oh, and don't forget, everyone: time=1234567890 is coming soon!
<etfb> perl -e 'print scalar localtime(1234567890),"\n";'
<ct529> !sata
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata
<ct529> etfb:?
<voicu> Hi, I've upgraded to KDE 4.2 and some things like kwin and the multiple desktop manager don't work anymore
<voicu> I can't use any program now since I don't have focus on the text fields
<voicu> I checked in aptitude and no dependencies are broken
<ActionParsnip1> ct529: its hugely geeky, the nuber of seconds since 1st jan 1970 is nearly at 1234567890
<ActionParsnip1> voicu: reinstall the kwin package, ive seen this a lot
<voicu> there is a kwin package?
<ActionParsnip1> voicu: sure, you didnt expect one?
<voicu> No, I thought it would be part of some larger package
<voicu> that's all
<ActionParsnip1> voicu: sudo apt-get --reinstall install kde-window-manager
<voicu> yeah, done
<ActionParsnip1> voicu: its a program like any other, thats why you can run compiz --replace to kill it and run compiz instead
<ActionParsnip1> voicu: sudo apt-get --reinstall install kwin
<voicu> yeah, it works now
<voicu> thanks
<ActionParsnip1> voicu: cool
<voicu> Well, I thought it would be part of kde-base or something
<voicu> anyway
<ct529> ActionParsnip1: :)
<ActionParsnip1> voicu: kdebase gives you the desktop environment, K-DE
<ActionParsnip1> voicu: you can run any WM you like with it
<voicu> aha, so only the desktop part, ok
<ActionParsnip1> bingo
<voicu> so, how long till 1234567890? :D
<ActionParsnip1> voicu: unfortunately for somereason the kwin conflicts with something or a dep isnt met and it gets left behind
<ActionParsnip1> voicu: its 18:31:30 on 13th Feb 2009
<voicu> actionparsnip1: yeah, at first it didn't want to upgrade because aptitude couldn't fix the dependencies
<voicu> GMT?
<Gecko> Hey, might be a trivial question, but I've upgraded to 4.2, and now alt-f1 doesn't open the launcher. Any ideas?
<voicu> gecko, isn't it alt+F2?
<ActionParsnip1> voicu: not sure on that one
<Gecko> voicu: nope, that's "run"
<ActionParsnip1> Gecko: right click desktop -> run program
<Gecko> I mean the open the start menu equivalence
<voicu> gecko: well alt+f1 doesn't do anything for me either :P
<Gecko> right. It used to do, and it's configured as such in the systems settings
<voicu> actionparsnip1: wait, the timezone doesn't matter, does it? :D
<Gecko> hmm, found a bug report that tells me to delete .kde... Luckily I installed today, so no biggie
<ActionParsnip1> voicu: not looked into it duder, have a websearch
<voicu> well, it's a measure for the clock after all so each place should have different times for it
<ActionParsnip1> voicu: im not sure how the clocks are set, if they are all gmt or not
<voicu> well whatever it is set, if it shows 13 feb 2009, 18:31:30 you have the time 1234567890 seconds
<voicu> so 3h 15min for my timezone
<voicu> which is gmt+2
<sorset> hi, how can i compile kdebluetooth 4?
<El_Presidente> hi
<voicu> does anyone know a rough ratio of kubuntu/ubuntu users?
<El_Presidente> i installed the alpha of kubuntu, will i automatically get the stable packages when 9.04 is out?
<El_Presidente> or do i have to install it again?
<Dr_Willis> voicu,  what if i have both installed? :)
<Dr_Willis> El_Presidente,  tahts how  the system works.. yes...
<El_Presidente> ty
<Dr_Willis> updates -> newest packages -> same as install clean. (In theory)
<voicu> Dr_willis: are you talking about having both gnome and kde or actually dual booting? :P
<El_Presidente> i did it that way because kde 4.2 crashed my 8.10 system
<Dr_Willis> voicu,  why bother with dual booting  :) just install both  desktops and puck the one ya want o usze from gdm/kdm
<jussi01> El_Presidente: 9.04 discussion is in #ubuntu+1 ;)
<voicu> well ok, but i'm interested in the average user preferences
<El_Presidente> hehe ok jussi01
<Dr_Willis> and 'if i upgrade.. will that get me to the latest' is like a top 10 FAQ item
<voicu> BTW, why doesn't KDE keep the gnome network applet in the session?
<Dr_Willis> kde has its own network-applet i belive
<voicu> yeah, but it doesn't work, at least not for me
<Dr_Willis> it works here.
<voicu> with wifi?
<Dr_Willis> i had some goof up where both were running
<Dr_Willis> as far as i can rember.. bioth gnome and kde both worked with the wirless on my laptops
<voicu> huh
<voicu> what KDE version?
<Dr_Willis> 4.2
<Dr_Willis> Not that i use kde much.
<voicu> ok, just upgraded, lemme try
<Dr_Willis> but i do seem to recall it working
<voicu> another problem since I upgraded: kmixer doesn't show a slider when I click on it
<voicu> the window with many sliders does work though
<Dr_Willis> try a differnt mixer perhaps?
<voicu> well i could but i like kmixer :P
<Dr_Willis> I set my voume to 75% or so.. and just leave it...  I got a knob on my speakers.
<Dr_Willis> it goes to 11
<Dr_Willis> :P
<voicu> :))
<voicu> mine is not really using a monotone scale :P
<voicu> 10%->20%->15%->30%
<voicu> dunno why
<Gecko> Hmm, another problem. I seem to be lacking kcm_style and kcm_color after the upgrade from 4.1 to 4.2 in 8.10... What can I do?
<voicu> gecko: where do you come across those?
<voicu> so i can check mine too
<Gecko> System Settings->Appearance
<voicu> gecko: dunno, mine work but you should try to reinstall the appropiate package
<voicu> kde-admin or something?
<Gecko> hmm
<quassel65> Hi, how can I add a plasmoid to the desktop that if clicked, displays the kickoff menu (like the left button on the panel)? I tried application launcher, but it always displays the menu.
<Dr_Willis> dont ya drag/drop them onto the desktop?  I think ive seen some that you can add them to the panel or the desktop
<Dr_Willis> drag to one.. they look one way.. drag to other.. they look a different way
<quassel65> I can't drag the kickoff launcher to the desktop.
<Dr_Willis> perhaps it cant be used on the desttop then. Im not in kde to try it out
<quassel65> ok, other question
<syockit> quassel65: do you have the desktop unlocked?
<quassel65> syockit: yes
<quassel65> but, isn't the option called "lock/unlcok *widgets*, not *desktop*? If no, then its maybe locked.
<syockit> quassel65: yes, widgets. sorry
<syockit> quassel65: and this is kde4.0 or 4.1?
<quassel65> neither: kde 4.2 ( jaunty)
<syockit> oh wait, neither 4.0 nor 4.1 allows dragging of panel items to desktop :(
<syockit> quassel65: I tried, and it works. don't like the way it looks though
<quassel65> what?
<syockit> quassel65: enable panel editing mode.
<syockit> quassel65: that is, click on panel's cashew. during this mode you can move panel widgets
<quassel65> oh, but it pulls the whole menu out. Not only the launcher.
<syockit> quassel65: ah, I see, you also didn't like that
<quassel65> yeah.
<quassel65> ok, I also have two other questions, maybe they're easier :)
<syockit> quassel65: ah, but lancelot stays as icon
<syockit> quassel65: if you don't mind lancelot, you can check that out
<quassel65> syockit: can that also be configured for kickoff
<syockit> quassel65: lancelot is a different menu system. although you can use the kickoff icon, lancelot will still be lancelot
<syockit> quassel65: and maybe kickoff was written to not become an icon on desktop
<quassel65> well, ok. Now, my other question
<quassel65> is there a kind of "custom launcher" plasmoid? So, an costum icon that runs a custom command when clicked?
<syockit> quassel65: strange, I can't find one? when trying kde4.0 back then, I remember creating custom shortcuts....
<quassel65> and something else: When I add bBalL plasmoid, it doesn't appear anywhere...
<mazac> hi guys, i'm trying to upgrade 7.10's kde 4.1 to 4.2 .. i've been following official upgrade quide (on fresh install of 7.10) but can't figure out which packages are 'plasmoid packages' which are supposed to be uninstalled before upgrade ? thoughts ?
<syockit> quassel65: I never had that working
<syockit> mazac: even 8.04 was troublesome. and you're doing it on 7.10?
<mazac> syockit; oh sorry, 8.10
<mazac> the latest from kubuntu site
<syockit> mazac: find any packages that has either plasmoid or plasma applet in the name
<syockit> mazac: don't forget kdeplasma-addons
<syockit> mazac: do a ' aptitude search ~iplasma ' and look at the descriptions
<mazac> syockit; i managed to upgrade it so far but im not sure if it is 'clean way' .. i've run upgrade right after installation , went ok appart from some packages which apt-get told me they have been kept back .. i removed these (kdm off from console) and then installed again, removing some packages which havent met dependencies
<mazac> syockit; cool i'll have a look
<quassel65> Isn't the "Leave me a note" applet supposed to also appear when the screen is locked?
<mazac> syockit; jsut got fresh intrepid install on vmware so i'm gonna give it a try
<quassel65> sorry, I meant widget, not applet (I'm too used to gnome...)
<syockit> mazac: when upgrading, apt-get dist-upgrade can solve cyclic dependencies. but since that has passed, doesn't matter now. just to let you know..
<mazac> anayway, is intrepid with kde 4.2 reliable ? stable ? can one use it for day to day work ?
<EagleScreen> mazac yes
<mazac> EagleScreen; because after fresh installation and first kde run, some application crashed :)) the one that require mysql.. can't remember
<yunus> MErhabalar .
<yunus> Kubuntu ekran çözunurlulugunu aklında tutamıyor .
<Pici> !tr | yunus
<ubottu> yunus: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<yunus> 1024*768 yapıyorum restar yaptıgımda eskı halıne geliyor .
<yunus> ubottu:  sağoL .
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sağoL .
<quassel65> I have a question about the  default kickoff menu: I heard that kde 4 used "soft spots" - screen edges that are easy to click. But: when the menu is open, and I selected an application group in Applications, I can't click the "back" button on the left if I move my mouse all the way to the left. I saw this feature sometime in a KDE visual guide, why isn't it working in jaunty kde 4.2?
<EagleScreen> mazac you have KDE 4.1.3 in inprepid updates, it will crash less than 4.1.2, or you can install 4.2.0 (I recomend it)
<genii-around> Pici: Nice catch. Was just trying to whois the ip for country code :)
<mazac> EagleScreen; i added launchpad repisotory so it should be 4.2
<mazac> *repository
<EagleScreen> well done mazac
<syockit> quassel65: I'm amazed by the number of defects you found on this run. I've only realized that kickoff now floats a bit to the center, instead of being glued to screen edge
<quassel65> syockit: I'm sorry, I also noticed loads of positive great stuff in kde (which I think is amazing, I only used kde 3 quite a while ago), I think I'm going to swith to kde full-time when jaunty comes out. Its just: I only ask about the stuff that doesn't seem to work,
<syockit> quassel65: nothing to apologize about :) it's just that I've only realized how user experience can greatly vary depending on how they want to use the desktop
<syockit> quassel65: especially, I'm on tabletpc, so I'll never discover that soft-edge thing
<quassel65> tabletpc: cool!
<syockit> quassel65: and I mostly alt-f2 or use yakuake to launch apps. but I figured that most users would want an icon to launch custom command
<syockit> the ball is something I gave up trying since 4.0, and I never imagined having a K icon on desktop to launch things
<syockit> if that was possible, maybe people can remove panel completely
<quassel65> I just figured out about the launchers: You can right click on the app in kickoff and select "Add to Desktop" and then, minimize all the windows to find where it apperas.
<syockit> quassel65: but if you edit that...
<syockit> hmm, i need to confirm
<quassel65> Or you can drag and drop an app from the kickoff menu to the desktop. Great, launchers are possible!
<syockit> my hypothesis is that if you edit the created launcher, the entry in the menu would also be changed
<syockit> but I'm gonna have to prove that first
<Meizirkki> KDE 4.2 on Nokia n810: http://picasaweb.google.com/meizirkki/MerOnN810#5300841488593994434
<Meizirkki> it runs "ok", but is there any tricks to make it faster?
<tackat> Meizirkki: does it use Qt 4.5?
<Meizirkki> no idea, it's jaunty btw
<tackat> Meizirkki: then it most likely doesn't
<Meizirkki> ok
<tackat> Meizirkki: usage of Qt 4.5 is likely to improve the speed
<Meizirkki> okay, why Qt 4.5 isn't used in Jaunty
<Meizirkki> ?
<vbgunz> anybody ever use "suspend to ram" in intrepid? does it work flawlessly (reliably) for you? Did you get a chance to test it in Jaunty? does it work at all?
<JontheEchidna> They're still deciding whether or not Qt 4.5 should be inlcuded in Jaunty
<Meizirkki> ok
<syockit> quassel65: hmm great! it seems the launcher is duplicated, and doesn't share properties with the one in the menu
<quassel65> ok, thanks, so I can use that then.
<vbgunz> Qt 4.5 I head was better tested I believe by Aaron Siego and was faster out the box? also, its even faster if you turn painting to raster or something? (beyond me atm)
<syockit> quassel65: the only drawback is (for me) extra things appearing in kickoff's search (but for custom commands, this is a good thing)
<drostie> hi, guys. Is there a way to uninstall KDE 4.2 after you install it and it ruins just about everything?
<quassel65> I just noticed: I tried Help->KMailHandbook in KMail to get some Help, but it just said "documentation not found". Do I have to install a extra package via pt?
<JontheEchidna> quassel65: kdepim-doc
<quassel65> thanks!!
<Meizirkki> drostie: remove kdelibs5 ?
<syockit> vbgunz: but no stable release yet, right?
<vbgunz> syockit: no stable for what?
<vbgunz> Qt 4.5?
<syockit> yes
<drostie> Meizirkki: won't that kill kde as a whole?
<quassel65> syockit: will this thing with "Kickoff back button not at the screen edge" thingy be fixed?
<syockit> vbgunz: http://linux-wizard.net/blog-testing_kde_42_with_qt_45-256.html
<quassel65> sometime?
<vbgunz> I am not sure what is happening about it. I do hope it ships in jaunty. I heard it is supposed to be better and magnitudes faster than 4.4.*
<EagleScreen> Qt 4.5 is not stable
<EagleScreen> Plasma may often crash with Qt 4.5
<syockit> quassel65: not sure, it might have to be reported. but I'm not keen on going to bugs.kde.org ....
<Meizirkki> drostie: it's the best way i know to uninstall kde
<vbgunz> Aaron said its more stable and referred to that post I believe
<drostie> I should be more specific, then. I want to reinstall kde 4.1 over kde 4.2.
<drostie> Is there some other .deb I should retrieve beforehand so that I can reinstall kde 4.1?
<vbgunz> sorry, it was Thiago, I get the two mixed up
<vbgunz> http://labs.trolltech.com/blogs/2009/02/10/why-kde-42-should-use-qt-45/
<Meizirkki> drostie: why??
<claudio__> hie all
<EagleScreen> drostie use synaptic or aptitude package managers and downgrade packages to its 4.1 version
<quassel65> syockit: this bug is already reported, right? Add widgets
<drostie> EagleScreen: Can't. KDE 4.2 broke KNetworkManager, and now I don't have an internet connection.
<maziah> ola, im just installed kubuntu 8.10.  knetwork manager wont let me use static ip when i tell it to.
<quassel65> I meant: Add widgets
<quassel65> Add widgets
<quassel65> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=183970
<maziah> is there a fix for this ?
<claudio__> can anyone tell me why my shortcuts doesn't work (in linux ubuntu 8.04 ) when i try to make ctrl+c to cpy doesn't work????
<maziah> i got rid of openSuSE 11.1 thinking kubuntu 8.10 was better
<EagleScreen> drostie my knetworkmanager works well in 4.2 i dont see reason for breakage
<Meizirkki> drostie: KDE 4.2 shouldn't ruin things.. for me it runs a lot better than 4.1
<a|wen> is there anyone here, which uses intrepid with kde 4.1.4 from the -proposed archive?
<drostie> Well, KDE 4.2, for me, *did* ruin things. Useful things, like internet access and keyboard input.
<maziah> drostie: i found lots of settings are missing ? lots of admin tools and such
<vbgunz> KDE 4.2 is turning out to be the DE I can recommend again
<maziah> before i could go into admin settings and configure everything... but i cant see anything in system settings now for configuring my network adaptors.
<vbgunz> 4.1 made me so sad, I wouldn't recommend it. 4.2 is so cool, I cannot wait for 4.3 heh
<Meizirkki> vbgunz: same here
<drostie> I mean, maybe there was some serious screwup in upgrading, and I'd love to try to re-upgrade, but first I have to de-upgrade. Without an internet connection. Or a keyboard.
<Meizirkki> hmm
<drostie> Hence, uninstalling KDE 4.2 in favor of KDE 4.1, with only pre-downloaded .deb packages.
<drostie> (I should point out that I *do* still have keyboard access through a TTY console, so it's not as bad as it sounds.)
<drostie> Do you guys know what packages I'd need to do that?
<maziah> fuck this im going back to opensuse 11.0 ;>
<maziah> 11.1 memory leaks
<genii-around> Well, can't please everyone ALL the time, unfortunately.
<syockit> quassel65: that report is very new o_O expect it to be fixed even later
<quassel65> ah, to bad, they should let me do the importance rating ;)
<EagleScreen> maziah you also could test Debian with KDE 4.2
<BluesKaj> howdy
<drostie> blech. Is Jaunty Jackalope reasonably usable at this time? It looks like my best option is to reinstall fresh.
<BluesKaj> drostie , still a bit unstable , but tried it for just 2 hrs or so
<BluesKaj> drostie, the live-cd site comes with warnings of instability
<syockit> how difficult is it to compile qt4.5 with kde4.2?
<drostie> well, I'd still like to see KDE 4.2 functioning correctly. ^_^;;
<BluesKaj> it seems ok on my set up with 8.10...even compiz hasn't crashed so far :)
<mazac> hi .. trying to upgrade kde 4.1 to 4.2 on fresh intrepid installation, but after entering username and password i just getkde wallpapaer and that't it :) am i missing something ? i suppose i followed all the instructions on kubuntu site .. see http://pastebin.com/d7179b9f .. tx
<shadeslayer> mazac did you restart X??
<mazac> every time i upgrade it different way, i get different result but still not good supposely :))
<mazac> shadeslayer; well i rebooted machine, so .. yes :)
<shadeslayer> mazac i had to upgrade via a command line,dont remember the command now
<ct529> !hdparm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdparm
<mazac> shadeslayer; i did everything on command line with X down
<mazac> this is such a pain .. :)))
<shadeslayer> mazac i think it was sudo apt-get install <kde package name>
<shadeslayer> just find the package name
<quassel65> I'm already looking forward to kde 5
<mazac> shadeslayer; its not the nightbuild .. i addedd launchpad repository and did upgrade afterwards .. this should be enough .. and it's corresponding with howto on kubuntu site .. weird
<shadeslayer> haha, KDE 5,thatll be mid 2010
<drostie> mazac: I did most of the same steps and KDE 4.2 at least starts up for me, although several things are still broken even then. So I don't think you did anything wrong.
<shadeslayer> mazac i did the exact same thing
<shadeslayer> but it did not upgrade,so i had to do command line
<mazac> uhm ..
<shadeslayer> !KDE
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<mazac> i thought this thingy is supposed to be stable release.. but its not really integrated well with kubuntu so far :)
<shadeslayer> !kde4
<ubottu> kde4 is KDE 4.1.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3 | 4.2 packages http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 | Support in #kubuntu
<shadeslayer> mazac try asking in #kde
<mazac> drostie; yeah .. i managed to get it working different way but straight after start akonadi(?) server died
<shadeslayer> maybe they can give you the command line
<mazac> hmm okie
<drostie> heh.
<drostie> The news page should add a warning saying, "By the way, if you install KDE 4.2, everything may or may not be ruined. Just saying."
<mazac> yeah :D
<shadeslayer> :D
<mazac> i think i'll stick with 4.1 on intrepid till 4.2 is really ok
<shadeslayer> mazac seriously??
<shadeslayer> 4.1 is junk
<mazac> well it is ..
<drostie> functional junk, though. mazac and I both have KDE 4.2 installs that are totally useless. ^_^
<shadeslayer> 4.2 is much much much much much better
<drostie> I agree. It is apparently much slicker, when it works.
<shadeslayer> yeah
<mazac> that;s the thing
<mazac> to get it working properly
<mazac> i've seen the difference is huge on kde site ..
<mazac> they could really do a nice step by step working howto for upgrading :) I'm sure a lot of ppl would appreciate it
<mazac> i also tried jaunty, upgrade went well .. but after it keyboard stopped working :D nice init ?
<shadeslayer> mazac i was contemplating on a jaunty upgrade,any advice??
<sena> hi guys are there here good bash scripters I have a few questions
<mazac> shadeslayer; well i just installed it, ran upgrade, everything went well appart from the keyboard didn't work
<mazac> sena; i know a bit :)
<sena> hi mazac i just wrote this script http://paste.ubuntu.com/117676/
<ct529> anyone using a netbook with solid state, like the eeepc?
<shadeslayer> hmmm
<kaddi> hello :)
<sena> it isa bit automation for monitoring my kubuntu
<shadeslayer> !hi| kaddi
<ubottu> kaddi: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ct529> I wanted to know if you could change the SSD like you would change a normal disk
<sena> i tried to do it with inputting the root password only once with prompt
<sena> i can show you if you want
<genii-around> ct529: To the os they should just seem like regular discs.
<sena> but then when i pass like echo "password" | sudo -S "programm" it writes it to the new session in plaintext
<mazac> sena; ok
<sena> so do you have any idea
<mazac> hm
<sena> now will just prompt everywhere for password and i just paste it everywhere but it is at least secure that way
<ct529> genii-around: but would you be able to change them, as you do with normal disks
<mazac> sena; you can write it to temp file and the cat it and send to pipe .. but storing it in file is not too secure as well :)
<mazac> hmm
<genii-around> ct529: Unless they're soldered into the motherboard I don't see why not
<sena> mazac: well if that works I can delete the file at the end or?
<mazac> sena; yeah sure. it should work
<mazac> sena; just use echo `cat temp.pwd` | sudo -S
<mazac> ...
<sena> ok thanks mazac
<sena> ;)
<mazac> sena; np ;)
<shadeslayer> mazac that problem solved??
<shadeslayer> oh and one more thing,hows quassle??
<mazac> shadeslayer; just installing fresh intrepid (again), gonna make snapshot and try different methods
<mazac> still no luck
<shadeslayer> mazac hows quassle for IRC'ing??
<mazac> shadeslayer; q what ?
<shadeslayer> mazac in the release notes,it mentions quassle as the new IRC client,they dropped konversation
<mazac> shadeslayer; i dont know i use irssi
<mazac> :)
<shadeslayer> oh
<mazac> i preffer command line to be honest
<syockit> tried quassel, but it crunches on my pc
<shadeslayer> everybody has prefrences
<syockit> some random things its doing in the background
<mazac> hm
<shadeslayer> another reason not to upgrade
<syockit> so irssi all the way
<mazac> you can run nice terminal in kde and irssi on it :))
<syockit> i yakuake
<shadeslayer> mazac so we can use the IRC through a terminal,how??
<mazac> shadeslayer; just run irssi command in terminal .. that's it. you should better read some introduction to irssi if you dont know it
<shadeslayer> mazac i use konversation for all my IRC needs,mIRC in windows
<mazac> shadeslayer; irssi is command line, very different to mIRC
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> ill check irssi out
<shadeslayer> in about 3 hours
<mazac> shadeslayer; they've got nice howto on their homepage, also some screenshots
<shadeslayer> well im downloading a torrent right now,dont wanna disturb that
<syockit> the howto is a must
<shadeslayer> ok
<mazac> shadeslayer; why you should have to disturb the download ? hmmm
<shadeslayer> mazac 128 kbps connection :(
<shadeslayer> small b not 'B"
<mazac> shadeslayer; well that sucks yeah .. i'm on 2mbit and not happy too :-/
<mazac> uhm
<mazac> shadeslayer; what is it isdn ?
<shadeslayer> DSL
<mazac> kind of slow dsl
<shadeslayer> ultra slow DSL,its a unlimited connection thats why
<mazac> just reading kubuntu forum and seems like everyone has problems upgrading kde :)
<shadeslayer> here you pay either for speed or time,not both
<mazac> hm
<mazac> shadeslayer; where ru from ?
<webaska> how to login as root in kde 4.1?
<shadeslayer> India
<mazac> shadeslayer; oh i c
<shadeslayer> webaska its locked
<shadeslayer> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<webaska> i mean in kde 3.5 u just press alt+f2 in konqueror and u do what you want...
<webaska> how to do same stuff in kde 4.1 ?
<shadeslayer> webaska maybe the recovery console can help you
<shadeslayer> it has a terminal and which logs in as root,AFAIK
<webaska> why recovery console? why do i need that.. :|
<shadeslayer> webaska dont know any other method
<shadeslayer> webaska why do you need it anyway
<webaska> i need it because i need it. and i really hate to use terminal to do all this stuff ( copy paste, create folders)
<syockit> shadeslayer: to easily edit root files from konqueror
<syockit> webaska: start konqueror as root
<syockit> i mean, as super-user
<webaska> syockit if im on 3.5 kde i need no help.. but in 4.1 i cant find how
<shadeslayer> http://vatpind.net/pics/rulesofthegame.jpg
<linux> linux rockt
<syockit> webaska: start konsole
<syockit> webaska: btw the default file manager is dolphin. so let's use dolphin instead
<webaska> can i login in it as in kde 3.5 ? :\
<lum_sais> what s alt+f2 for in konqueror ?  to launch commands ?
<webaska> yes + with other options at least in older kde...
<syockit> webaska: no alt-f2 in newer konqueror
<syockit> webaska: click on K icon on the panel, start konsole
<syockit> webaska: run: sudo dolphin
<xp-killer> how to find out what type of dvd writer i have on my pc?
<xp-killer> SH-D162C, TS-H352C, SH-D163A ou TS-H353A ?
<syockit> xp-killer: if it's connected, maybe you can lspci | grep DVD
<shadeslayer> xp-killer theres a hardware info plasmoid
<lum_sais> it s funny, I didnt know about alt+f2  (btw I am currently using debian with kde 3.5 in this laptop)
<xp-killer> syockit: lspci | grep DVD give me no feedbaack
<lum_sais> webaska: why do you miss that feature (sorry maybe it s my fault but I can t see your problem)
<syockit> xp-killer: how about dmesg? do dmesg | less
<syockit> xp-killer: and search for each of those that you mentioned. (search is activated by /)
<syockit> xp-killer: (and search next is n, search prev is shift-n)
<syockit> webaska: I hope you're okay with dolphin there
<webaska> ye im okay.. a bit busy
<webaska> its easy to get angry then something is not okay :)
<chuckh1958> how to I get kopete to start automatically when I log on?
<syockit> chuckh1958: I think kopete has it as an option somewhere. if not, you can use System Settings>Advanced>Autostart
<voicu> aren't there hotkeys for applications like in kde 3?
<voicu> the tool in system settings doesn
<voicu> *doesn't show any options for that
<ForzaPalermo> hey guys anyone able to get sound in x64 kubuntu in firefox with x64 adob e flash plugin>
<syockit> voicu: see keyboard&mouse>global shortcuts
<syockit> voicu: or did you mean setting custom keys to launch certain apps?
<voicu> yeah, like ctrl+alt+w for kate
<voicu> or whatever
<voicu> kde3 had that tool that assigned for each kde menu entry a global shortcut
<voicu> really useful
<webaska> what is another annoying feat in new kde is that you cant unrar like in old kde
<webaska> or at least i havent fixed everything :>
<dutler> if you doint have to have desktop effects, you can use openbox with kde to get powerfull keybinding
<voicu> what's openbox?
<dutler> a windows manager that works well with kde
<dutler> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Openbox
<voicu> oh, a hm, i'll try buti like kwin
<voicu> not for the effects
<voicu> i can do without them
<dutler> i use to use openbox when i had a smaller system.... i like kwin too, just miss the keybinding and the service menues as well
<voicu> do i just kill kwin and start openbox?
<dutler> you can start the xsession with openbox/kde ... or you can use a window managers switcher and go back and forth in the same session .... could but compiz on your list of options as well
<guraltsev> hey guys, I am having some graphics problems with my kubuntu 8.10 toshiba satellite notebook with intel 945GM. Is there any giude on internet ore something relevant to installing more up to date video drivers and stuff. I cannot seem to find anything. In general what do I need to do to install the latest drivers under linux?
<voicu> dutler: well for now i'll just bring it up a little for testing
<dutler> read this guys blog... its the best reffernce i have found: http://urukrama.wordpress.com/openbox-guide/
<dutler> guraltsev: i what driver are you useing? i810 or intel?
<guraltsev> how do I find out?
<guraltsev> I just installed linux about a week ago
<dutler> i believe the intel drivers are open, so dont need to do anyting specail for hardware acceeration like some of us ati and nvidea guys.
<dutler> can you get to the system settings app?
<dutler> 8.10 has kde 4.1 ... its kind of a test realease, rather than a production. you may have a better (less buggy, more complete, more stable) experiance wuing 8.04 with kde 3.5
<dutler> i didnt upgrade until kde 4.2 was out ... kde 4.1 is not complete... only a .1 of the 4 tech base
<guraltsev> well actually I have already kde 4.2
<guraltsev> sorry, didn't read
<guraltsev> I also waited for kde 4.2
<syockit> hmm, my experience was different. kde 4.0 broke, but 4.1 worked nice. and 4.2 gets a little better
<dutler> ahhh good. ... so your new, but youv still managed the "un supported upgrade"
<guraltsev> dutler: If I understand correctly  what you mean by system settings, I have started it. Now where should I go? I have tried digging around but no success so far.
<dutler> anyway... id doest apear that the display "control panel" lets u set the drive like with kde 3. you will need to use cli
<dutler> have you ever messed with nano?
<guraltsev> dutler: well, I had some very limited linux experience with linuxes in my dad's university. But that was always with rather old pc's and that was 4-5 years ago... So I never encountered problems with video devices etc.
<syockit> 8.10 will load "intel" driver by default with 945GM
<dutler> syockit: does "intel" support opengl or does he need to load a differnt driver?
<syockit> yes it does, and xorg handles everything automatically
<guraltsev> I can explain the problem
<chakie> i have a lenovo t60 laptop and i can't get wlan/bluetooth enabled. they are [de]activated through fn-f5 and i at some point disabled them to save power (both were working fine)
<chakie> now i can't enable them anymore
<chakie> is that something that the OS controls or the hw?
<JohnFlux> chakie: reboot?
<syockit> chakie: you must reenable them manually
<chakie> JohnFlux: i'm not that much of a noob :)
<chakie> well, i can't enable them
<steven_> hellow
<syockit> chakie: there's a commandline for that, i forgot
<chakie> how much i keep pressing fn-f5 it never does anything
<syockit> chakie: it involves using ifconfig <interface name> up
<syockit> chakie: no, it doesn't work that way
<chakie> oh
<syockit> chakie: your fn-f5 disables it at hardware level (I assume)
<chakie> so you can disable that way but not enable?
<guraltsev> Normally everything works fine, but I tried running a video intensive program: a game made for linux and it gave me lots of trash.. I tried looking around and it said that it was actually a problem with the intel drivers, and it actually said that it could be fixed by updating to more up to date and maybe experimental drivers. But I do not know how to approach this problem and it didn't say anything about how to do it
<chakie> syockit: looking in the bios they are both enabled, and fn-f5 has no effect even before linux "takes over"
<syockit> chakie: and when it's disabled at hardware level, the software detects that your wifi is gone, so it reacts accordingly
<syockit> chakie: but it doesn't react to the wifi being activated again
<chakie> syockit: sounds like what i have
<dutler> guraltsev xserver-xorg-video-intel  is the new driver... and by defult you should have it.  onpen konsole and type >nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chakie> syockit: something like this? http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ThinkPad_Bluetooth_with_Enhanced_Data_Rate_(BDC-2)
<dutler> in the device section, look for the driver and make sure it says "intel"
<adeus> is anyone else using kubuntu-experimental and amd64, package libpcrecpp0 seems to be broken
<adeus> says size mismatch
<dutler> aptitude says size mismatch?
<syockit> dutler: i think he doesn't have xorg.conf
<adeus> yes
<steven_> somebody know's where i find redwine the exe  program??
<adeus> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pcre3/libpcrecpp0_7.8-2ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1_amd64.deb  Size mismatch
<guraltsev> I actually have xorg.conf
<guraltsev> wait a sec
<guraltsev> looking
<dutler> syockit :??? i do.. why wouldnt he?
<syockit> dutler: umm, because he's on 8.10?
<steven_> anyway i found it thx anyway
<dutler> right... i forgot... use "lspci | grep VGA" instead
<afeijo> can I install kubuntu 8.10 in a apple macbook air?
<dutler> im on 8.10 but have customized it.
<steven_> why you do that ,
<steven_> ?
<guraltsev> but it is rather useless: it only has 3 sections called device, monitor, and screen, with respective identifiers: saying "configured monitor" etc. Wait now I will do lspci
<syockit> chakie: i still don't comprehend the situation here.... so is your bluetooth/wifi totally unusable now, or does it reset on reboot?
<syockit> afeijo: yes. you. can!! or did you mean that as "will the hardware be fully supported?"
<whut> Why fonts in Firefox are so small?
<dutler> guralsev: thats what syockit was leading up too... sorry i forgot abot those changes with 8.10 . type "lspci | grep VGA" instead
<afeijo> syockit: lol, yeah, thats implicit. I will have 0 problems or there is some incompatibilities?
<guraltsev> ok I have 2 entries relevant to our case in lspci output: one begins with Display controller (and does not contain the string VGA) and the other one is:    00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller(rev 03)
<dutler> guralsev: that will eve you the excate video adapter you have... then do lsmod | grep intel so see ifyour using the right one
<syockit> afeijo: I haven't see anyone doing review of using kubuntu 8.10 on macbook air. so no guarantee there
<dutler> i have to run out, but to get newer drivers than the ones in the repo, you will have to find a reopw with a newer one, or build from source....
<dutler> apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-intel   will tell you what version you currently have
<dutler> good luck, adios
<afeijo> syockit: I see, I dont plan to buy anytime soon, so I will wait.  With the ubuntu 8.04 its the same thing? no reviews yet?
<_gunni_> jefferai: Can you explain the difference between the Qt4.5 with raster and without? Which one should be better (If i will have crashes i want them to be fast at least :) )
<chakie> syockit: it was totally unusable
<chakie> syockit: but i found the cause, there's a small switch on the side of the laptop that disables the wifi/bt entirely
<syockit> afeijo: ah there is actually a wiki page for mba https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookAir1-1/Intrepid?action=show&redirect=Macbook_Air
<chakie> syockit: it was turned off. now it works
<syockit> chakie: no need to restart?
<chakie> syockit: i had it powered down when i noticed it, so i don't know
<chakie> syockit: i blame my wife who was looking for a way to open it the other day, must've tried that switch :)
<chakie> open the laptop, that is
<syockit> ohoo :D
<chakie> syockit: thanks for the help. pebkac as usual :D
<snikker> there is a way to type a "ALT+0160" chars (or any other combinations) in linux?
<guraltsev> syockit: sorry it is still me, Ok  I found out the version of my xorg-video-intel driver using apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-intel: it is 2:2.4.1-1ubuntu10.3
<afeijo> syockit: nice!! bookmarked, thanks
<syockit> guraltsev: oh that looks kind of old
<afeijo> syockit: a mba here in brazil is very expensive, about U$ 4000
<guraltsev> but what should I do now to get the newer versions?
<whut> Please, help, interface fonts in Firefox in Kubuntu 8.10 are too smaaalll
<shadeslayer> whut did you try the forums
<syockit> guraltsev: hmmm that's the latest you can get on intrepid anyway
<whut> Yes, I did. People there usually have problems with Web-page fonts and most of the hits in Google are about that issue.
<shadeslayer> they had a theme there,which made FF3 fonts really good
<xp-killer> in konqueror there this google space where to type stuff in it how do i stop it from bring up history or thing i never type its very anoying to type my things without it bringin up all types of stuff
<syockit> whut: check gtk apps settings in System Settings>Appearance
<afeijo> another question, how can I monitor my home pc CPU temp thru ssh?
<blahjake> afeijo: sensors
<guraltsev> whut: how small? What I did was this: installed gtk-qt-engine, msttcorefonts (this one contains windows fonts), and gtk2-engines-qtcurve, then I looked up the font settings of firefox in windows and set them in linux accordingly
<andrer> which one is better, kubuntu-experimental (for using kde 4.2) or project neon (kde-nightly)?  nightly has been working almost fine, but msn support is trash
<xp-killer> in konqueror there this google space where to type stuff in it how do i stop it from bring up history or thing i never type its very anoying to type my things without it bringin up all types of stuff
<whut> guraltsev: Thanks!
<guraltsev> whut: If you do not want to restart I can tell ou my font settings or you can play with them
<afeijo> blahjake: thanks! I ran sensors-detect, it updated my /etc/modules
<afeijo> do I need to reboot?
<syockit> guraltsev: try enabling this repository https://launchpad.net/~intel-gfx-testing/+archive/ppa
<whut> guraltsev: I do it on my second machine, so please tell me what settings do you have. =)
<syockit> guraltsev: well I suppose you don't know how to, wait I'll get a howto
<guraltsev> syockit: I do know
<guraltsev> no problem
<blahjake> afeijo: no, just sudo modprobe the listed drivers
<guraltsev> wait a sec
<syockit> guraltsev: good. try that repo
<syockit> only 2 packages to install
<afeijo> blahjake: wow, nice!! :)
<brendan__> woot
<afeijo> my CPU temp is core 0: 50, core 1: 51.  Nice, I was worried as its summer here, pretty hot weather
<syockit> xp-killer: I don't know how to disable, but that thing is called "search suggestions" fyi
<afeijo> board temp: 44 ºC
<brendan__> Head temp 100ºC
<imps> 100 C for your cpu temp?!
<afeijo> lol
<afeijo> you can cook there
<brendan__> lol, cooking eggs on my head
<imps> I get unstable over 68 c..
<brendan__> my gfx card 68 and comp is 46
<brendan__> cool
<xp-killer> syockit: but anoying when i forgot to add something im adding it and its going back to the end: ex:  house (i forgot to put my) i going put my it does house my :s
<xp-killer> its ver haracing
<whut> I cannot upgrade to KDE 4.2 as per press release.
<whut> apt-get somehow preserves old packages.
<whut> The following packages have been kept back:
<whut> And lists all the KDE4 packages.
<oobe> i found a small thing on a thing and then i lost it
<Pici> okay?
<guraltsev> whut: in Firefox preferences in the content section I have the following font settings: fonts and colors: default font: times new roman size:16
<guraltsev> in the advanced section
<whut> Thanks!
<guraltsev> whut: fonts for: western: proportional: Serif size 16,   and Monospace: Courier New size 13
<JuJuBee> I need to get a new laptop.   I need to be able to use dual head config and have decent graphics/processor .  Can someone make suggestion?  There is sooooo much out there, hard to pick.
<anthrax> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<draik> I added a new hard drive, but it does not appear to show up in /media
<draik> It is a new 1TB hdd.
<anthrax> Malika Ayane
<draik> Can Kubuntu Intrepid Ibex read the 1TB HDD?
<JuJuBee> What graphics adapter should I get? I assume nVidia?
<shadeslayer> JuJuBee youre discussing hardware here??
<JuJuBee> Does't everyone here us kubuntu?
<guraltsev> syockit: Hey, ok I enabled it
<JuJuBee> or at least most...
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> am i missing something??
<JuJuBee> Why not ask those that use it what they use?
<shadeslayer> well i use a XPS with kubuntu
<Pici> Because hardware is offtopic for here. Try #kubuntu-offtopic, #ubuntu-offtopic or ##hardware.
<syockit> guraltsev: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libdrm xserver-xorg-video-intel
<draik> If anyone has an answer to my 1TB HDD, you can PM me, I have to step away for about 10-15 minutes.
<JuJuBee> Pici : is ##hardware kubuntu/ubuntu specific?
<Pici> JuJuBee: nope.
<shadeslayer> its general hardware
<shadeslayer> but no problems in asking there,Hardware is not OS specific
<JuJuBee> I am just sick to death of my ATI problems I need to change.
<JuJuBee> Thought here would be a good place.  Sry.
<genii-around> Well, some hardware is OS specific, like winmodems. But generaly not.
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee , I finally gave up on ATI and installed nvidia 7600GT that I bought from a friend...it works well
<lum_sais> are ATI drivers so hard to install/configure ?
 * genii-around mails BluesKaj the missing cable
<BluesKaj> genii-around, no rush :)
<genii-around> :)
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj: looking for laptop  Heard some of the new(er) nVidia's had problems?
<BluesKaj> oh , din't know that
<guraltsev> syockit: Ok, I managed to install some things. Now I will restart and see what comes ofit
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee , I bought a new laptop for travelling , with nvidia onboard . Works fine with kubuntu live-cd  . I don't dare dump vista due to wifey's addiction to windows.
<syockit> guraltsev: good luck!
<lum_sais> JuJuBee :  I am debian and kubuntu user, currently on a vaio laptop with nvidia GT... and I ve always been able to install nvidia drivers (plus kubuntu makes it really easy)
<altrortla> hello to everybody
<White_Pelican> greetings human hehe
<genii-around> JuJuBee: Whatever video card you get, make sure to steer away from UniChromes
<draik> Can Ibex see a 1TB hard drive? I have it connected via sata on an expansion card. Doesn't see it.
<genii-around> draik: Yup.
<guraltsev> syockit: Well, thanks! It started working much better. Still some minor problems but now I will try doing some research into this. Thanks a lot
<genii-around> draik: Sounds more like a driver/module issue for whatever the expansion card uses
<White_Pelican> draik, we have an external 1 TB on hardy and it works fine
<draik> genii-around: How can I check it?
<draik> White_Pelican: Mine is internal, if it matters.
<genii-around> draik: If you do: lspci -nn                 and then note the line containing the description of the sata expansion card, will be easier to google for what driver it uses, etc. The 0000:0000   part is vendor:device   which can be extremely useful.
<draik> The previous HDD (currently in use) has XP and Ibex, partitioned. I used Norton Ghost to copy the Ibex to the new 1TB. 500GB partitioned HDD will be all XP and 1TB to Kubuntu (end result).
<draik> I don't really have anything listed for the card, just what is already onboard the MoBo.
<draik> 00:0b.0 RAID bus controller [0104]: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6421 IDE RAID Controller [1106:3249] (rev 50)
<draik> 00:0f.0 RAID bus controller [0104]: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller [1106:3149] (rev 80)
<draik> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<genii-around> draik: Is it a pci card?
<draik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/117752/
<draik> Yes, it is a PCI card
<White_Pelican> does anyone know if there is an audio program that has all the features and then some of audacity?
<genii-around> draik: Hmm. Nothing too enlightening there. Could be it can't find an interrupt or something similar. Can you pastebin dmesg ?
<whut> What's OpenOffice repository's address for Kubuntu?
<draik_> genii-around: Desktop just froze on me.
<draik_> I have nothing after I posted my pastebin
<genii-around> draik_: Weird. Maybe that unseen addon controller is causing some grief
<draik_> genii-around: There is a message during the boot about using RAID
<draik_> I don't want RAID
<draik_> I'm going to work on GRUB right now, see if I can't set it differently
<genii-around> draik_: You may need the ahci driver, this happened to me on a board with ICH10 chipset
<genii-around> Work requires me, AFK 3-5 minutes
<draik_> Thanks
<_gunni_> whut: Do you mean OOo2 or Ooo3 ?
<whut> OOo3
<_gunni_> Whut: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main
<whut> Thanks.
<draik_> Please do not use DPROM to use RAID in Linux
<blackflag> !ntp server
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntp server
<blackflag> !ntp
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<whut> _gunni_: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu/dists/interpid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<Xeina> salu
<draik> genii-around: I have done the dmesg (pulled the log and saw your request.
<draik> Here you go, genii-around:   http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m44a6cddd
<Xeina>  /nick Xeina233
<Xeina>  /nick Sacha
<genii-around> draik: Back. Reading your paste ... about the DPROM error I have no idea
<BluesKaj> interesting , I get the same message : "Phoenix BIOS detected: BIOS may corrupt low RAM, working it around."
 * kenami is away: Ausente por ahora.
<genii-around> draik: 378. [    4.130689] ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 310)                  seems to indicate some error possibly related to this.
<draik> genii-around: What would be the cause?
<saifin> hye
<genii-around> draik: Still looking at dmesg
<saifin> im new hear
<saifin> here*
<draik> !welcome | saifin
<ubottu> saifin: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<saifin> how to start learning KDE command line
<draik> saifin: This is a good start... http://www.google.com/search?hl=xx-hacker&q=common+linux+commands&btnG=Google+s3a|2ch
<draik> Disregard, link got cut off at the end.
<draik> Let me cut it
<saifin> ahaks
<draik> Here you go
<draik> http://tinyurl.com/awa6a8
<saifin> thans draik
<draik> No problem.
<draik> genii-around: Sorry to cut this short, but I have to go to the DMV, plates are due by tomorrow (sadistic irony, if you ask me).
<genii-around> draik: As far as I can tell, your adapter card is not being seen on a hardware level.
<draik> It's weird. I guess I'll have to look into alternatives or a new SATA card :(
<draik> I just bought the card yesterday, too.
<draik> Oh well.
<draik> I'll be back and troubleshoot some more. At least now I know more about the issue.
<whut> Having updated to KDE 4.2 I cannot input in KDE applications and don't see any window "frames" or controls within them. How can I fix this?
<evanderv> Hi guys have a problem just can't figure out.  My printer applet loads up as a menu bar at the top of my screen and I can't get it to go to the system tray
<evanderv> any ideas
<blackflag> !nis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nis
<jeison> j
<jeison> hola
<altrortla> oh buddy my lan make crazy
<jeison_> hii
<jeison_> holaa
<altrortla> ok i have a LAN in whitch a XP pro PC have the internet connection... this is given to the other PC trought a switch ... to several Kubuntu, Xp Pro, and XP Home PC .... I have also a Kubuntu Notebook that is attached to the XP Home PC by a cross Cable... This notebook sometimes is on LAN ... sometimes is OFF LAN ... I'm very annoyed Somebody can help ME??
<altrortla> sorry for my english
<jeison_> hey i have a new wifi moddem
<altrortla> nope
<jeison_> why some web pages doesnt wor in my new wifi conwection?
<Adola> altrortla: You might want to try #windows
<Adola> They would prolly be able to hlep more.
<altrortla> but is a kubuntu
<altrortla> Adola: Ok I'll try
<jeison_> try to conect trough IP adress
<altrortla> strange things is that i give to notebook dhpc setting... with arrow on connection manager it have 192.168.0.1 gateway 0.0.0.0 broadcast 0.0.0.0 ... but if i click on connection manager it have dhpc setted and so no interface no ip no address
<altrortla> azz
<altrortla> if i try to set it manually sometimes it give me connection ... but more times it won't give
<JackWinter_> how do i see what the libpath is ?
<JackWinter_> or maybe a better phrased question.  does kubuntu search /usr/local/lib by default ?
<compilerwriter> Ladies and Gents I thought I had gound a way to sync my Blackberry 8310 with Kontact until I went about trying to install opensync and some packages were broken or had no install cantidates.  Has anyone successfully done this with Intrepid?
<saifin> hello
<saifin> sorry for the noob question
<saifin> how to install flash player for konqueror
<saifin> i have installed it before
<saifin> but when open youtube no sound and the movie is not loaded
<MonsieurY> hello i want to intall kde 4.2 to my ubuntu 8.04 any repositories for me ? thanks
<syockit> MonsieurY: sorry no working repos anymore
<MonsieurY> ?
<MonsieurY> serious ?
<syockit> MonsieurY: they seem to have deleted every last of them
<MonsieurY> why any idea?
<MonsieurY> its astonishing :O
<syockit> MonsieurY: I've checked project neon, and it's not there. it used to be there for hardy
<syockit> now it's only intrepid
<syockit> and of course, the kubuntu-experimental is also intrepid-only
<MonsieurY> very ungry, I want to test it...
<syockit> but you can install 4.1, iirc
<MonsieurY> yeah I have kde 4.1
<MonsieurY> but 4.2 is improved
<MonsieurY> :)
<syockit> because kde4.2 depends on many new things, which aren't available on hardy
<MonsieurY> ok thanks a lot for your response, try to install 8.10 or other os white kde 4.2
<MonsieurY> bye
<inzi> helooo everyone
<mossgix> hello
<inzi> i have a question.. isit better to install the nvidia driver from the official website or the restricted driver
<giarca> inzi: when you talk about official website you mean nvidia.com or so?
<mossgix> i've encountered some problems when i've installed drivers from nvidia.com
<Pici> inzi: The restricted driver is the driver from nvidia.com, but it may not be the latest version.
<mossgix> specially when upgraded the kernel
<mossgix> instead with drivers from kubuntu it's simply perfect
<giarca> I had no problem with the driver in kubuntu's repositories. Works like a charm.
<giarca> exactly the same for me mossgix
<dougl> how do I make applications start on specific desktops from the command line? ie xchat on desktop 2 I would do what at bash promt on desktop 1?
<mossgix> i think restricted drivers are radicated in the installed kernel
<mossgix> if you get an upgrade they crash
<inzi> yah i mean nvidia.com
<giarca> inzi: both me and mossgix had no problem with kubuntu's choice
<inzi> hmmm
<giarca> i have nvidia-180 now and zero issue since now ;)
<mossgix> inzi: kubuntu version?
<inzi> i have some video glitches
<inzi> thats why i was wondering.
<inzi> kubuntu 4.1
<inzi> 8.10
<mossgix> hum ok
<inzi> giarca.. nvidia-180 from official website
<inzi> ?
<mossgix> i'm on jaunty, using nvidia 180 from repos
<inzi> ic
<giarca> inzi: no, from repo
<inzi> ahh.. from the repo..
<inzi> hmmm
<giarca> i'm on intrepid - geforce 6150 - nvidia-180 from repo and no problem
<inzi> hha i guess i could just give it a shot and then. see if things get messed up
<giarca> i guess too
<inzi> do anyone of u. have small video glitches..for eg: when u click on "K" the menu come up.but just befor that there is a small black distorted piece
<mossgix> humm
<inzi> and sumtimes.. kubuntu doesn't shutdown for me..
<inzi> sometimes..
<mossgix> i'm not... i've some graphics problems but they are probably because i'm on jaunty
<inzi> any idea why mossgix
<inzi> ic
<saifin> hello
<giarca> inzi: you are using the best resolution of your monitor?
<inzi> yup
<giarca> *are you
<evanderv> Hi guys have a problem just can't figure out.  My printer applet loads up as a menu bar at the top of my screen and I can't get it to go to the system tray
<inzi> 1440*900
<giarca> sorry for my bad english :P
<saifin> why no sound on youtube?
<slow-motion> hi
<inzi> hi
<giarca> inzi: but you have now some nvidia driver loaded?
<giarca> because the glitch just before the raise of menu could be a cpu spike to compile the graphic... ?
<inzi> oh
<inzi> isit
<inzi> hmmm
<inzi> i have the nvidia driver loaded now..
<inzi> hmm
<inzi> cpu spike eh
<giarca> it's loaded by the modules?
<giarca> lsmod
<inzi> ya
<inzi> oh.. does the knetworkmanager work for u with manually assigned Ip?
<giarca> after the installation do you reboot?
<inzi> it didn't work for me.. i had to remove it and then edit the network/interfaces
<giarca> mmm I guess so if you have the modules loaded...
<inzi> well it is working fine for me at the moment..
<inzi> occasionaly a small. distortion..
<giarca> inzi: don't know... my 2cents is to try the latest from repo
<inzi> ic..
<inzi> hm ok.
<inzi> thanks
<giarca> :)
<inzi> well i did some updates and then the glitches reduced..
<inzi> thanks again for ur help
<giarca> inzi: no problem! :)
<inzi> are you using kde 4.2 giarca?
<giarca> yes
<giarca> from launchpad experimental repository
<failers> anyone got a tutorial on how to install kdevelop 4 alpha 1 on kubuntu 8.10 with kde 4.2 ?
<inzi> i'm sorry failers.. i am new to linux myself.. i don't know how to do it
<inzi> giarca..how is 4.2 so far..
<giarca> I don't know if it's real but it seems fast
<giarca> more than 4.1.4
<astromme> failers: You should use Beta1
<inzi> ic
<astromme> I'm a big fan of 4.2
<inzi> oh..
<inzi> 4.2 is that good eh
<astromme> And I've been with the 4 series since before 4.0 was released
<giarca> and it's good about stability
<torero> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<giarca> no crash
<giarca> two-three application crash total
<giarca> inzi: yes, it's good.
<giarca> :)
<inzi> ahhh
<failers> astromme: thats the one i meant sorru
<failers> *sorry :P
<inzi> i shall wait a bit longer for a stable release.. then intsall it.
<astromme> failers: one moment
<inzi> *install it
<inzi> haha..
<inzi> i switched to linux a few months ago.. was using ubuntu for sometime.. then stepped on to kubuntu.. haha. love the eye Candy
<inzi> haha
<giarca> me too
<astromme> Check out this page: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-experimental/+archive/ppa
<astromme> whoops, failers, the above was for you
<giarca> I agree to wait little longer
<inzi> yup..
<astromme> failers: Add the repository as it shows, apt-get update, install kdevelop-kde4 then remove the repository
<inzi> the kubuntu developers sure put alot of work in to wat they are doing
<whut> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<inzi> oh btw.. giarca.. do u know why Amarok keeps trying to unmount my drives evertime i quit it
<failers> astromme: oki thx
<whut> How do I install fglrx driver?
<whut> This page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI has nothing to say about 8.10
<astromme> failers: If you need help actually using it, ask me again, I've used it for the past 4 months and have some experience
<Pici> whut: from KDE, use jockey-kde
<inzi> whut... go applications > system > package manager
<inzi> search for it there..
<giarca> inzi: sorry i dont' understand... who quit the driver? you? and amarok try to unmount but it's just unmounted?
<whut> Pici: Yes?
<whut> Pici: I'm in.
<inzi> giarca, amarok trys to unmount the driver.. it asks for confirmation to unmount it
<Pici> whut: That should list whatever restricted drivers are available for your system. Such as fglrx
<giarca> inzi: could be an option set in amarok preferences?
<whut> And it would install it automatically?
<inzi> i looked for it. but nothing there
<inzi> hmmm.. i'll have to investigate it a bit..
<giarca> inzi: I think so because I don't know :P
<inzi> thanks giarca..
<inzi> much appreciated for ur help
<inzi> take care
<Pici> whut: Yes.
<inzi> c u around..
<giarca> please to help you :)
<compilerwriter> anyone having any luck getting a Blackberry Curve to sync with Ibex?
<whut> Pici: It cannot download the driver, stuck at 0 %
<ScorpKing> i want to make a usplash theme with animations in it but i can't think of something that will look nice. any ideas?
<whut> Pici: Ow, sorry, it just has a weird % calculation.
<oobe> ScorpKing, isnt that a matter of taste
<ScorpKing> oobe: indeed but i'm bored and feel like making a usplash theme. would you like one? ;)
<oobe> yeah let me think of somthing
<oobe> ScorpKing, what about dwight shrute from the office
<i3ooi3oo> I have a LPR printer on the network How can I add it
<ScorpKing> oobe: hehe..
<oobe> you like that idea
<ScorpKing> lets go to #kubuntu-offtopic
<ScorpKing> oobe: you going to ot?
<HydraIRC> hello, would need some help, upgraded to kde 4.2 and now after the login screen the keyboard no longer works, it works in the console ctlr+alt+f1 but not otherwise
<sourcemaker> is there a DJ software for linux? So that I can create my own live mix from different mp3 files... editing ... etc...?
<whut> Google Earth won't start - it begins initializing and then nothing happens.
<genii-around> sourcemaker: dbmix, djplay
<sourcemaker> genii-around: Damm small... install in progress.... :-) THX
<powergoal> I want to reinstall knetworkmanager but im afraid that if i uninstall with adept and then try to install iw ont have an internet connection.  does adept have a "reinstall" option?
<genii-around> sourcemaker: np. You may also find other stuff if you search the packages with apt-cache search
<sourcemaker> genii-around: it's the linux most problem... there are to many apps doing more or less the same... instead of one powerful app :-)
<phyrrus> http://phyrrus.net
<xain> Could someone tell me how to get taskbar transparency in KDE 3?
<phyrrus> somebody tell me how to use bash
<powergoal> phyrrus: hah.  what do you want to do with it?
<phyrrus> um... like the same as batch, what extention do u save it as?
<powergoal> phyrrus: sh
<phyrrus> ?
<phyrrus> .sh
<phyrrus> thats it?
<powergoal> yeah... file.sh
<phyrrus> oh, thanks now can i have the ipconfig command?
<powergoal> phyrrus: ipconfig?  like, how do you assign an ip? or is that a program?  I don't have it if it is
<phyrrus> lol, in windows you type ipconfig and it tells you your current IP address and DNS
<powergoal> phyrrus: ifconfig :)
<powergoal> is that what you wanted?
<phyrrus> 1 min
<phyrrus> phyrrus@ubuntu:~$ ipconfig
<genii-around> sourcemaker: Maybe check http://www.ultramixer.com/index.php?cn=products&c2=ultramixer  they have Linux versions, and a free one to use as well.
<phyrrus> bash: ipconfig: command not found
<phyrrus> phyrrus@ubuntu:~$
<phyrrus> phyrrus@ubuntu:~$
<phyrrus> ok
<powergoal> phyrrus: ifconfig
<powergoal> phyrrus: not ipconfig
<phyrrus> oh
<sourcemaker> thx
<genii-around> phyrrus: Please don't paste everything into this channel.
<phyrrus> ok, thanks
<phyrrus> http://phyrrus.net
<phyrrus> http://phyrrus.net
<genii-around> phyrrus: Please don't paste everything into this channel.
<phyrrus> ?
<phyrrus> u from the ubuntu chan?
<genii-around> phyrrus: I'm in a lot of channels
<phyrrus> oh, click it
<genii-around> phyrrus: This channel is for support of kubuntu.
<http> quit
 * genii-around sips
<sofit> hey
<sofit> im having trouble with KNetworkManager under Kubuntu 8.10, it always seems to mark my interface as 'disconnected', even though I've configured it with a static IP address
<sofit> (not to say I'm currently using my interface.... as you can see)
<sofit> any ideas ?
<Lowvolta> canal
<sourcemaker> how can I remove a broken package from apt? I tried to install koffice... but now i receive the error message: missing dependencies...
<sourcemaker> apt-get remove does not work... it always tries to install the fuc.... package... damm
<maco> where do i find out what gesture is set for slow keys in kubuntu in jaunty?
<bindaas> apt-get purge package_name
<bindaas> after purging you can do apt-get autoremove
<sourcemaker> bindaas: solved...
<bindaas> sourcemaker: good good
<wildbat> ha ~ nice name bindass ~ but where it bind to? XD
<hubar> err why should the stalking of one nautilus window, forbid me to operate(or even open a new)nautilus window...
<maco> hubar: stalking?
<hubar> maco, I meant stalling.
<maco> where do i find out what gesture is set for slow keys in kubuntu in jaunty?
<steven_> hey guys...have a weird question...just upgraded to 8.10 and for some reason every now and again, the computer logs out of its session says something about chanding the power settings then logs back in with all programs closed
<steven_> oh and the question is....any1 have an idea?
<bindaas> steven_: looks like power manager setting needs to be configured
<steven_> ooh..ok how do i do that?
<a> hi
<steven_> ive used ubuntu gnome for ages..dont really know wats going on in this new kde setup yet
<steven_> well i know wats going on...just dont know where anything is
<maco> steven_: in system settings, go to advanced
<maco> steven_: its in there
<steven_> thanks maco
<a> hi
<steven_> maco..not much there...under solid settings there is something bout power management..but cant change anything
<a> hi
<a> how i change my nick name please?
<maco> steven_: cant change anything
<maco>  /nick newnick
<a> hi
<maco> a ^
<Obituary> ok
<Obituary> thanks
<Obituary> i am quite new in kubuntu
<Obituary> and my games doesnt seem to work
<maco> steven_: in power management you see "edit profiles"?
<Obituary> yes i have, thanks
<Obituary> where are you all from
<steven_> maca: cant see that no
<steven_> all i have under advanced/solid settings/ power manangement is HAL Power with no edit profile anywhere
<Obituary> steve how are you
<maco> steven_: oh. this must be one of those things that changed for jaunty
<maco> steven_: i dont know how to do it in intrepid
<steven_> maco: jaunty is the next release?
<wildbat_> anyone know about autofs? i can't seem to get autosmb working
<xain> How do i change the X modifier mapping for the left alt key?
<maco> steven_: yes
<steven_> maco: is it stable enough for an upgrade yet? and how do i do the updgrade?
<xain> Can someone tell me how to change the Xmodifier for the left Alt-key to the right-Alt key?
<wildbat> anyone one know where do i change locale setting ?
<Fernandooo> hola
<Fernandooo> #kubuntu-es
<Fernandooo> oopps
 * kenami is back.
<xain> Is there any way i can change teh key binding from left-alt to the right-alt key?
<fritzIsOnline> hi all
<fritzIsOnline> my primary disc is full so i tried to give another path from another partition to use as a download folder, so the permission stuff comes up.
<fritzIsOnline>  i don't wanna start ktorrent with sudo initial, it's not convinient nor safe, is it
<fritzIsOnline> how can i use another folder from another partition in Ktorrent, with my user password?
#kubuntu 2009-02-14
<kronicKoH> hey everyone
<darkmoon> hi
<kronicKoH> need help with the command for upgrading to 4.2
<darkmoon> my monitor get black sometimes ... im using kde 4 theres some problem  ?
<projektdotnet> kronicKoH: I just made that upgrade recently, what part did you need help with?
<projektdotnet> RussellAlan-bbs: do you still need help with the command to upgrade to kde 4.2?
<lee__> I'm having problems with youtube playback, anyone care to help?
<bernhard> hi, im atm updating  to the 4.2 packages
<bernhard> it says ive got broken deps: liblasma3
<U236Willy> !knownissues
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knownissues
<bernhard> should i really use -f?
<U236Willy> !known issues
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about known issues
<BluesKaj> !issues
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about issues
<U236Willy> hmm
<bernhard> apt-get -f install
<U236Willy> i guess i'll just give it a whirl...
<Munster> hi
<draik_> I'm currently using a 500GB HDD for XP and Kubuntu partitions. I got a 1TB HDD to put Kubuntu on it and give 500GB to XP. I am being told by Norton Ghost that it cannot be done because the 1TB passes the 1024 cylindrical point.
<draik_> Presently, I am copying the partition onto the hard drive as I intended.
<draik_> But I also told Ghost to "Resize drive to fill unallocated space"
<draik_> I also set the drive active and am copying the MBR
<vbgunz> what is the fastest, most reliable, stable filesystem you can put on a brand new kubuntu install?
<draik_> vbgunz: Ext3
<vbgunz> draik_: really?
<draik_> I don't think you can do Ext2
<vbgunz> Ext4: is supposed to be better and is stable. Reiser4 kicks both in the ass I believe and XFS comes out on top from what I've gathered. the thing is, I am mostly reading old articles in search of the fastest and most reliable file system :/
<vbgunz> e.g., not sure which, reiser or xfs, one of those can hose the system if shut down by surprise. I would rather sacrifice the speed for the next best thing, reliability
<yaroslav> Hi!
<yaroslav> Did anybody have the problem with keyboard in 8.10?
<yaroslav> For some reason the whole keyboard didn't respond. Only Ctr+Alt+F keys and Ctrl+Alt+Del worked.
<yaroslav> At the same time the mouse was working and the desktop was fully functional (I could use mouse to interact with desktop).
<dutler> yaroslav: using dual displays?
<dutler> witht he ait or nvidia driver?
<yaroslav> not using dual display
<yaroslav> ati driver
<dutler> ok... my problesm were realate to an x.org bug. the work around was to switch to twinview
<dutler> but is sounds like some thing is funny wiht your x ... do you have a standard config? what are the logs tilling you?
<yaroslav> i see, but I don't need twinview :(
<alx_> hello
<Dr_Willis> ati dosent use twniview.. thats a nvidia 'feature'
<dutler> right, your question was "Did anybody have the problem with keyboard in 8.10?" well i have... but for differnt reasoins
<dutler> you have a standard config with the ati drivers....  i think its all guess work (for me)  till you get out the logs....  im helping my neibor move and the truck just came back. be back in 15 min
<draik_> Info 60BB0031: Partitions ending past cylinder 1024 may not be bootable.
<draik_> That is the error/info I got from Norton Ghost
<draik_> How can I check if my partition is going past that point?
<dutler> yaroslav: did you get squared away?
<Dr_Willis> Thats not much if an 'error' draik_
<yaroslav> I'm here
<Dr_Willis> 1024 boot cylinder limit - was common on OLD hardware a few years back.. but not muich iof a issue these days
<dutler> yaroslav: did you find out about the x related logs>
<Dr_Willis> thats one of the reasons having a /boot partition at the start of the Hard drive was common practice
<draik_> I'm SOL then, huh?
<draik_> I don't suppose I can re-write the contents of the original partition so that I can have /boot in the beginning and maintain the rest right where it is.
<Dr_Willis> draik_,  i dont see why its a problem at all.
<draik_> Really?
<draik_> How do I do that?
<Dr_Willis> Ive not had any system with the 1024 limit in years
<david_> I cannot get my wireless card working, I am using an Atheros integrated card, model number AR2413, can anybody help me ge4t this working?
<draik_> I'm being told that it won't boot if past 1024
<Dr_Willis> You never actually mentioned a prooblem.. just some 'warning' from ghost.
<Dr_Willis> 'Partitions ending past cylinder 1024 may not be bootable.'
<draik_> Right
<draik_> Does that mean it won't actually boot?
<Dr_Willis> that MIGHT of been true 5+ years ago on some hardware
<Dr_Willis> 'MAY NOT' -  how old is the system?
<draik_> I built it back in 2004
<draik_> End of '04
<Dr_Willis> Try it and see.
<compilerwriter> Anyone here manage to get a Blackberry Curve and Ibex to play together?
<Dr_Willis> or make a /boot parittion, thats smaller in size.  then a main / partitiion
<draik_> I'm back to the original drive and partition.
<draik_> I'm not seeing my 1TB in /media
<draik_> How can I make a /boot partition and then the rest of the / partition from what I already have since it is all on one partition?
<Dr_Willis> is it mounted. try the 'mount' command.
<Dr_Willis> Is there any data on the drive now?
<draik_> Yes, I just cloned the drive from the 500GB to the 1TB
<Dr_Willis> a 1TB hard drive in a machine thats 4 yr old.. Hmm...  that might be an issue also.. buit it depends on the  controllers i guess.
<Dr_Willis> you could use gparted to resize.. or just try booting the thing and see if it works.
<draik_> I see the drive with qtparted
<Dr_Willis> so far you have not proben that it 'is' a problem. You are just worrying about a warning from NortonsGhost.
<draik_> It is under /dev/sda
<Dr_Willis> I wonder if norton ghost also copied over the GRUB boot loader.
<draik_> It should
<Dr_Willis> I also wonder if the UUID's of the drives are the same now that they got cloned... and resized..
<draik_> I wouldn't think they'd be the same, would they?
<draik_> I always figured UUIDs were unique, like a MAC address.
<Dr_Willis> No they are not.
<Dr_Willis> you can change the uuid's  :) you can change macs also.. but thats harder..
<draik_> You can also clone and spoof MAC, but that's another topic.
<draik_> I can't seem to mount /dev/sda
<Dr_Willis> thats because you mount /dev/sda1  not /dev/sda
<draik_> Ah
<Dr_Willis> 'sudo fdisk -l'  and see whats there
<draik_> I'm in
<draik_> Do that where, /mnt or on /?
<Dr_Willis> do what? fdisk -l is a command that dosent matter. :)
<draik_> Ah
<draik_> Ok
<Dr_Willis> Linux Basics 101 :)
<draik_> I'm going to use Konversation on my desktop... just a sec
<Dr_Willis> be sure to use 'sudo' also
<draik> I used sudo
<draik> Dr_Willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/117899/
<Dr_Willis> and that shows... me that you have a lot of hard drives.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<draik> :)
<draik> 4 of them
<draik> Well, 4 int, 1 ext
<Dr_Willis> I got one box that had 8 at one time.
<draik> I recall. That will be my eventual project
<Dr_Willis> You could replace 3 of  the hd's with a single new 1 tb drive.. :) and then some.. :)
<draik> This desktop will eventually be the main desktop while I run other systems via KVM as personal servers
<Dr_Willis> i got a 1.5 tb hd the other day for stuff. :)
<draik> I'm almost at 100% with all drives.
<Dr_Willis>  be sure to have backups. :)
<Dr_Willis> i had a 500gb go click-clack-dead. the other day
<draik> Spring cleaning will commense next week if I can get the 1TB to be my Linux boot
<Dr_Willis> i was backing iot up.. then discoverred.. i was backing up the WRONG drive...
<draik> Ouch
<Dr_Willis> so i lost a 500gb.. but went and bouight a external 1.5tb.
<Dr_Willis>  that let me  unplug 3 other hd's
<Dr_Willis> after taking a week to copy them to the new 1.5tb
<draik> I'll eventualy go that route with an eSATAA
<draik> *eSATA
<Dr_Willis> Making sure my new external HD's ahve eSATA also..
<Dr_Willis> but this one dident. :( i was going to get the one that did.. but it was not on sale.. and for $50 - i can  wait. :P
<draik> From what you see, everything should be good for me to disconnect all of the drives (except 1TB) and boot from it?
<Dr_Willis> Try it and see.  thats about all ya can do.
<draik> Ok
<draik_> Here goes nothing...
<Dr_Willis> I tend to use my bios menis to puck what HD to boot . :) but  older machines are often not as flexiable
<arshad> Hi
<arshad> how d i use wiwne in KDE over GNOME
<arshad> ?
<arshad> wine
<arshad> ?
<arshad> anyone can help
<arshad> Plzz
<Dr_Willis> wine /path/to/whatever/wiundowsprogram.exe
<Dr_Willis> !enter | arshad
<ubottu> arshad: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<draik_> Here we go, Dr_Willis
<arshad> ok
<Dr_Willis> now what 'in kde over gnome'  part of that question..is vague.
<draik_> GRUB error 22
<Dr_Willis> check the grub homepage/docs - i dont have the error codes memoruized
<Dr_Willis> http://www.uruk.org/orig-grub/errors.html
<draik_> Dr_Willis: I'm surprised that you don't
<draik_> 22 - Deleted Partitions
<Dr_Willis> I know enough grub that i rarely have to mess with it
<arshad> the default desktop in Ubuntu8.04 is GNome, Have installed dual Kde as option
<Dr_Willis> arshad_,   If you installed kubuntu-desktop on a ubuntu system,. ya should have a kde entry in the gdm/kdm sessions  login screen
<arshad_> ya
<wallace> hi
<Guest95952> salve
<wallace> como faz pra ir pra portugues
<Guest95952> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Guest95952> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<draik_> Dr_Willis: How can I write to the file on /mnt? I'm using the LiveCD and have it mounted there.
<Dr_Willis> write to what file?
<draik_> To /boot/grub/menu.lst   ............... never mind. Got it with sudo
<Dr_Willis> logical eh? :)
<draik_> Takes a while, but yes.
<Dr_Willis> it sounds like - from that error message. the uuid= entry may be wrong
<Dr_Willis> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<draik_> Dr_Willis: Seriously, thanks for putting up with my noobiness
<Dr_Willis> I was thinking that UUID's DID change if you resized the filesystems
<draik_> I just want to make sure it boots first
<UnixOne_> did I miss something? ATI SUPPORTS 3D on JAUNTY??
<UnixOne_> ... shocked.. and can't believe
<Dr_Willis> UnixOne_,  i heard there was some issues....
<UnixOne_> I've got jaunty and kwin's compositing effects work, altough I haven't installed ANY drivers
<UnixOne_> Dr_Willis: ^^
<UnixOne_> Dr_Willis I've got no issues, except that it's slow and I've got one of the most problematic gfx cards, ATI RV350
<UnixOne_> Dr_Willis: it feels as if the full capacity of the gfx card isn't used..
<Dr_Willis> but ati is supposed to be 'supported' now! or so i hear ati-lovers say. :)
<Dr_Willis> I will stick with nvidia for the foreseable future
<UnixOne_> Dr_Willis: indeed, me too but where did you hear that?
<Dr_Willis> in here. :)
<UnixOne_> hmm
<Dr_Willis> every time ya get people goimng abouit ati vs nvidia someone says somthing like ' well now ati is supporting linux!' :)
<Dr_Willis>  then there always the 'on some cards......' footnote
<UnixOne_> Dr_Willis: I'll wait till april when jaunty is final and ati releases a driver that works.
<Dr_Willis> which mauy not happen till July. :)
<UnixOne_> Dr_Willis: hahah :D yea maybe^
<spych3r> i have KDE 4.1, how do i downgrade to 3.5?...
<UnixOne_> Dr_Willis: ati sux really hard, not due to the hardware.. it's due to those idiots not sharing their drivers
<spych3r> using aptitude.
<UnixOne_> spych3r: why not upgrade to 4.2 ? 4.1 was shit
<spych3r> how do i do that? ;p
<spych3r> 4.2 i mean
<Dr_Willis> theres no way to 'downgrade' to 3.5 that i know of
<dutler> soych3r: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<Dr_Willis> there was supposed to bne work on new  3.5 repos.. - but ive not heard much about that lately
<UnixOne_> spych3r: if you're serious going to 3.5 I would install purge kde 4.1 kompletely (remove kubuntu if you have ubuntu) and then use the sources of 3.5 in the sources.lst
<UnixOne_> spych3r: but try this before http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 this explains howto switch to 4.2
<UnixOne_> spych3r: don't forget to take backups as usual, before any change on the system
<spych3r> thanks :)
<UnixOne_> yo, np
<draik_> How do I fix GRUB on a drive that is currently on /mnt?
<draik_> Dr_Willis: Yes, the UUIDs are the same
<draik_> I forgot I had SGD
<draik_> I hope GRUB was fixed
<draik_> WOOHOO
<draik_> I think I'm in business now. Dr_Willis, thank you so much for your help and guidance. It is very much appreciated.
<david_> Anyone try to update kde4.1 to 4.2 and get an error?
<dutler> i didnt get an error, but an incomplete upgrade
<david_> me too
<david_> crashed with error
<dutler> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1056323
<david_> geuss I will stick with4.1 love kubuntu!
<Dr_Willis> i had to remove some package for kde 4.1 then upgrade.
<dutler> 4.2 is awsome... i lvoe it... it just took a few extra steps for me to get it to wok
<Dr_Willis> tjhere was a conflict some how with some file
<dustin> am I the only person on earth that thinks the present windows feature is more of a pain then a help? and can I dissable it
<Dr_Willis> i dont even klnwo what that feature is.. :)
<Dr_Willis> gues si never used it
<dustin> when u get you mouse to the top left corner it bullies you out of whatever you are doing and presents all of your windows
<dustin> and I cant seem to get rid of it
<dutler> like kompose?
<Dr_Willis> i saw that one... - and yes. its disableable
<Dr_Willis> I just dont rember where. :)
<dutler> kwin effect?
<dustin> it is most anoying when I am gaiming in full screen
<dustin> something like that
<Dr_Willis> not in kde at the moment so i cant look :)
<dustin> its a kwin effect I think
<dustin> is there a config for kwin?
<dutler> system settings -> desktop
<dutler> chekc out all effects and screen edges???
<dutler> yep. scree edges
<dutler> any one help with custom kernel compile? need help with make menuconfig options
<dustin> than you so much dutler spot on
<dutler> u bet.
<dustin> now to do that to my other 3 computers
<draik_> File system check failed. I'm on the command line with 'root'. What should I do to fix the issue?
<skogs> how do i get kde 4.2 packages installed with kubuntu
<astromme> http://kubuntu.org
<skogs> any specific download?
<eddy> is it possible to copy the / partition to other using dd and then make the partition changes in menu.list?
<badpc> anyone know how to install a wintv Haupauge HDTV CARD?
<PSiL0> who here thinks that the fglrx 8.55 is better than 8.57 (9.1 catalyst)?
<esdaniel> hi, wondering if anyone's about who might have tweaked their xorg.conf for kde4.2 & nvidia 8800gt and wouldn't mind sharing it in the paste bin for me to study
<esdaniel> it's a long shot but thought i'd give it a go ;-)
<badpc> WHAT EXACTLY ARE YOU ASKING?
<badpc> sry caps
<esdaniel> np, i'd like to check out a xorg.conf from someone here who has already tweaked it for kde4.2 and using a similar graphic card to the nvidia 8800gt
<badpc> esdaniel: you using the 177 driver?
<esdaniel> one from current repo, yep - you saying i really should go get the nvidia one then?
<BluesKaj> esdaniel, the 8.10 xorg.conf file won't be much help , since it depends so much more on HAL than any other version so far. If you take a look at xorg.conf you'll see it's bare bones and practically devoid of editable settings.
<badpc> esdaniel: no im using the repo driver yoo
<esdaniel> i learnt the last time i messed around with the one direct from nividia - not keen to screw up again
<BluesKaj> esdaniel ,is the 177 driver doing what you want ?
<badpc> es BluesKajwell said
<esdaniel> wow, sorry kubs, got you confused - am using the nvidia-restricted from repo, not latest driver from nvidia, have used my old xorg.conf from 3.5.10 install and wondered what needed to be removed/added... hence wanted to check out one that had been tweaked already
<badpc> es i have the same card with 1gig of ddr2 ram and using the 177 kernal and driver plays anything you can throw at it
<astromme> I'm using the 6600 card with 180.29 driver... pretty much no changes to the standard xorg.conf
<esdaniel> ok, badpc, can you pop your xorg.conf in pastebin for me toc heck out then, please
<badpc> esdaniel: how would i do that?
<esdaniel> thanks astromme
<BluesKaj> esdaniel, maybe you could post yours too , it it's working i'd like to see your settings , since i use the same driver :)
<badpc> esdaniel:  really havent changed much in the xorg works great out of the box no need to change
<badpc> es what are you trying to do with your card?
<esdaniel> was googling and saw this one to add to options: Option		"AccelMethod"		"XAA"
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<esdaniel> thanks blues
<esdaniel> was hunting for that just now
<badpc> esdaniel: you try the nv-clock?
<esdaniel> not yet
<twodogs> I have Jaunty and when I set the konsole to transparent it tells me my deskktop doesn't support it... what am I missing?  I'm using the right video drivers (radeonhd)
<maco> twodogs: is compositing enabled?
 * twodogs checks.
<badpc> could someone help me with my hauppauge wintv 1600 card install?
<esdaniel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/117911/
<esdaniel> so far been pretty good experience with kde4.2, wallet lack of memory doing my head in though
<esdaniel> lack of memory = when i restart kmail's asking for my passwords again
<esdaniel> other thing that bugs is the keyboard repeat rate shenanigan but not a total drag
<badpc> esdaniel: is your card not working properly?
<esdaniel> its pretty sweet, just want to get the best out of it so popped in here to see what everyone else was doing with the config
<esdaniel> so badpc, i've messed a bit with the hauppage ting, wazzup
<spych3r> where does "amule" p2p store the completed files at?
<esdaniel> ~/.aMule i think
<esdaniel> ~/.aMule/incoming or somethign like that
<spych3r> thanks :)
<esdaniel> np
<badpc> esdaniel: just got the wintv-hdtv-1600 and have no clue how to install it?
<esdaniel> blues, post yours then ;-)
<esdaniel> it's a pain in the butt
<BluesKaj> esdaniel, your xorg.conf is a carry over from kubuntu 8.04 and kde 3.5  ..seems to have a lot more detail about your hardware than mine does , including the samsung syncmaster monitor which I also have and is just listed as "unknown"
<esdaniel> i put the sam thing in myself, kinda anal really - makes no diff
<BluesKaj> ok, esdaniel , don't think it'll help you tho
<esdaniel> badpc - gimme a sec to find a link
<BluesKaj> mine > http://www.pastebin.ca/1336712
<badpc> esdaniel: think xorg doesnt do much of anything but want to try NV-CLOCK
<david__> I can't get my wireless card to work, Atheros ar2413, can anybody help me
<esdaniel> blues, get the tripple buffer thing going ;-)
<badpc> Linux-power to the people!
<BluesKaj> esdaniel , your nvidia is more capable than my 7600GT ...dunno if a triple buffer  (whatever that is ) would work on mine
<BluesKaj> :)
<esdaniel> badpc - take a peek at this link, it's got the bones of what i found in guies when i did this ages ago: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=758845
<carutsu> is anybody able to play youtube videos on konqueror? if so, how on earth you did it?!
<esdaniel> carutsu: have you got flash installed  as part of restricted-drivers
<badpc> esdaniel: thnx
<carutsu> yes IIRC
<carutsu> esdaniel: ^^
<BluesKaj> actaully I'm quite happy with my card . It does everything i need , since I'm not a gamer . I do some videeo conversion and editing , but that's not too demanding
<carutsu> esdaniel: is that right or should I install Adobe's?
<esdaniel> yeah, i'm giving it a spin here now, usuually use FF for YT, so far  not looking good in konq
<BluesKaj> youtube is hit and miss with konqueror ...that's why i finally gave in to FF :)
<carutsu> exactly my problem youtube is too popular to miss it
<esdaniel> nope, no joy on mine with konq, best to default to FF for now mate
<carutsu> that's why i have to have FF installed :/
<badpc> nothing wrong with ff
<carutsu> damn
<carutsu> badpc: i just preffer konqueror
<badpc> had the same problem with konq
<esdaniel> nice to do lost in one window - i see benefit
<esdaniel> lost = lots
<carutsu> badpc: so jumped to FF
<BluesKaj> yeah, FF does the job nicely ...konq is being left behind in a lot of ways. I've even switched to Dolphin for file mangement now
<esdaniel> brb
<carutsu> BluesKaj: the fact that I can have multiple apps in konqueror is what I'm sold to
<carutsu> FF opens and opens and opens other windows and I just hate that
<badpc> firefox only opens one window and can easily be closed
<daniel928413> hi
<badpc> good download management
<badpc> you can also change the location to were ff downoads your files
<BluesKaj> firefox easier to configure than konq for surfing , it's fallen behing dolphin in terms of file management flexability
<BluesKaj> behind
<BluesKaj> for me it has anyway
<maco> BluesKaj: its not meant to be a file manager....
<BluesKaj> not any more i guess
<BluesKaj> anyway , sacktime here ..nite all
<esdaniel> 	for anyone who cares, this is pretty nippy now on my setup (AMD64x2-4200, DDR400-4GB, nVidia 8800GT) http://paste.ubuntu.com/117915/
<esdaniel> so badpc - how far you got with the hauppage?  from my experience if you've not get a decent signal you'll be going round in circles trying to get it to work
<esdaniel> badpc - this is an old link i remember studying: http://www.ethics-gradient.net/myth/
<esdaniel> lol, he's gone, doh!
<martin99> a
<chuckf> I have a monitor that does 1600x1050. Up until about three days ago it worked just fine with my kubuntu + KDE 4.2 install. Now it only goes up to 1024x768. When booted to Windows I still get the 1600x1050 res. Where might the issue lie? I've tried three different restricted nvidia drivers and the generic.
<adred> helo.. how to install KDE 4.2 on ubuntu 8.10 server edition? help pls..
<martin99> Hi, anyone having problems installing compiz fusion, seems simple, am following a step by step installation it seems that the url to the public key is not longer valid, anyone have any ideas
<martin99> ten
<martin99> ok great
<david_> can anybody help me get my wireless card to work, im using an Atheros 5005G card
<david_> anyone?
<david_> most forums online are unable to  help me with this issue
<salamandra> buy another card xD
<david_> i had it working 2 days ago, but then i updated my kernel and it won't work
<david_> the reason for my updating the kernel was due to ACPI errors with 2.6.27 kernel, once I updated that issue was fixed with the lack of a working wireless card
<salamandra> you installed some wrong then
<salamandra> something*
<salamandra> err...idont know about that
<hettar> Anyone testing jaunty alpha 4, having problems with some apps and OpenGL after yesterdays updates ?
<Spinshank> i still cant get flash working on 64bit
<matt2154> How do I run firefox with gtk widgets instead of Qt widgets?
<ubuntu_> allo
<ubuntu_> il a quelqun svp
<ubuntu_> quelqun peut maider svp
<matt2154> hey bud, what's the problem.  Qu'est-ce que le problem?
<ubuntu_> jessaye dinstaller kubuntu matt
<thechris> i've bricked apt
<thechris> I can't remove packages or install packages due to dependencies
<matt2154> thechris: might have better luck joining the #ubuntu channel and asking for help about apt
<thechris> and i can't fix the dependencies because i can't install or remove apps
<matt2154> thechris: more active helpers there...
<thechris> Anyone install KDE4.2 on Kubuntu 8.10?
<thechris> as it seems to not work, or have poor instructions
<matt2154> ubuntu: ok.  qu'est-ce cest le problem?
<thechris> so far, it seem the only way to get it to work is to install from Ubuntu 8.10, then remove all of the gnome stuff
<ubuntu_> une fois que jai fini de linstaller et que je redemarre
<ubuntu_> il me dit qui a pas dos installer
<ubuntu_> je viens de installer kubuntu par quatres fois en formatant en ext2 ou 3 et pareil
<matt2154> ubuntu: je pense que tu as le dit de n'installer pas en MBR.  Pardon ma francais...
<matt2154> ubuntu: as-tu une autre OS sure le hard drive?
<ubuntu_> il me la pas demander ca matt
<ubuntu_> non mon disque est vide
<ubuntu_> et puis a la fin de linstallation au paquets de langues ca je fait ignorer car c trop long et la il me marque une genre derreur
<ubuntu_> lerreur cest sorry the program ubiquity closed unexpectedly
<xp-killer> can someone help me wit samba to conect to vista and shear files
<matt2154> ubuntu: combien de hard drives as tu dedant ce ordinateur
<ubuntu_> 2
<matt2154> ubuntu: join #ubuntu-fr .  Il peut t'aider la.
<xp-killer> on peu lol
<matt2154> yeah, sorry, very out of practice with my written french....
<ubuntu_> tu cest pas ou le pb 6
<matt2154> ubuntu: 'pb 6'?
<ubuntu_> dsl mon clavier est mal configurer
<ubuntu_> je suis en live cd.. ca lag et ca va mal
<matt2154> ubuntu: heh
<xp-killer> regle la config pour ton clavier
<matt2154> ubuntu: type: '/join #ubuntu-fr'
<ubuntu_> vous pouvez pas maider pour mon pb ?
<ubuntu_> je suis sur le salon ubuntu matt mais personne repond..
<matt2154> ubuntu: 'pb' == probleme?
<xp-killer> cest quoi ton pb?
<ubuntu_> matt oui
<ubuntu_> xp-killer: jarrive pas a installer kubuntu
<matt2154> ubuntu: je pense que son installation n'a pas modifier le MBR.  Apres installation il dit 'pas DOS installer'
<xp-killer> ubuntu_: tu ésaiye de linstaler ou kubuntu?
<matt2154> xp-killer: je pense que son installation n'a pas modifier le MBR.  Apres installation il dit 'pas DOS installer'
<ubuntu_> sur mon disque principal xp-killer
<xp-killer> matt2154: im a beginer so i dont know mutch
<xp-killer> ubuntu_: faut demandé ds la salle #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<ubuntu_> ok je veras plus tard
<ubuntu_> je dois partir la
<ubuntu_> merci a +
<xp-killer> k
<matt2154> ubuntu: desole
<xp-killer> matt2154: u know anything about samba?
<matt2154> xp: not really, haven't used it in years.  what do you want to know?
<matt2154> any idea how to make firefox use GTK (gnome) elements instead of QT (KDE) elements?
<xp-killer> matt2154: i cant get to conet to my vista laptop,when i type the adress ip with the port it says conected  then conection close
<matt2154> xp: can you connect to your vista laptop from another windows box?
<matt2154> xp: I assume you are trying to map a drive?
<xp-killer> matt2154: what?no im trying to shear multimedia files and also to watch them from my pc linux
<matt2154> xp: so how are you connecting?  With a web browser, or dolphin, or what?
<matt2154> xp-killer: tell me what steps you are taking, and I'll tell you where things are going wrong...
<xp-killer> matt2154: im using samba i want to surf on my vista laptop to see my files..how do  run dos on vista?:s i havent seen excute on it
<jessie> xp-killer: cmd
<jessie> xp-killer: type that in on the little search bar deal on the start menu
<matt2154> xp-killer: so you have files on your Linux box, and want to see them on Vista, or the other way around?
<arshad> Hi
<xp-killer> tanks
<xp-killer> matt2154: both ways
<xp-killer> mostly im on linux and want to see my vista files
<arshad> came over a kill command which does not need to know the process ID or so ................................   just need to type in Term. kill n some alpha bfore or after n click d mouse over that screen n that screen is terminated
<arshad> anyone knows that kill command
<thechis> so, i've lost my kde window borders
<thechis> anyone know of a working guide to isntalling kde4.2?
<arshad> anyone knows that KILL command
<matt2154> xp-killer: ok, so I assume you have set up a share on Vista correctly, now what are you doing to map the drive on Linux?
<thechis> arshad: xkill
<xp-killer> matt2154: what u mean by map?
<arshad> thanks thanks thanks thanks
<Dr_Willis> xkill is 'a' kill command. :)
<Dr_Willis> not the only one. :()
<matt2154> xp-killer: windows speak -> "map a remote drive", linux speak -> "mount a remote share"
<thechis> hmm, akill
<thechis> so, anyone here aware of kde4.2?
<Dr_Willis> kde4.2 exists.. yes.. :)
<thechis> it seems to be uninstallable from kubuntu...
<arshad> one more small query masters...............
<Dr_Willis> Ive installed it on 2 Kubuntu systems here.
<thechis> Dr_Willis: what magic process do you use?
<xp-killer> matt2154: :s
<Dr_Willis> had some conflicting packages last i tried.. i had to remove one.. then redo the installation/upgrade
<jessie> arshad: ctrl+alt+esc?
<thechis> Dr_Willis: that's where I get.  and now i don't have window borders in kde
<xp-killer> matt2154: i must mount a drive to shear?
<arshad> wow wow
<wrinkliez> thechris i had the same problem
<wrinkliez> :(
<thechis> so, its down to kde-window-manager failing
<matt2154> xp-killer: Yes.
<Dr_Willis> The update/upgrade process proberly dident finish.. try a 'sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade ' again' look for errors
<thechis> i think it has to do with the horrible instructions on kubuntu.org
<matt2154> xp-killer: what were you doing to try to connect?
<thechis> "uninstall any plasmoids"
<jessie> Dr_Willis: I had the same problem as thechis.I did just what you siad
<thechis> i've got no clue what plasmoids were installed for me, and they're not named "plasmoid"
<Dr_Willis> I think they m ean uninstall unofficial ones.. ive not tried the upgrade lately
<Dr_Willis> then again.. what do i know. :) im not even IN kde right now
<thechis> Dr_Willis: I'm not either....
<jessie> thechis: run the "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<thechis> jessie: no, that fails.  kde-window-manager still fails
<jessie> hmm..... i'm trying to remember what i had to do to get it to work....
<wrinkliez> hold on thechris, try the solution someone gave me
<thechis> plasma-add-shortcut-to-menu is in two pacakages
<xp-killer> matt2154: typing the adress ipwith the port
<matt2154> xp-killer: in what program?  Firefox?  Konqueror?  Dolphin?  Konsole?
<wrinkliez> thechris: try this, sudo apt-get clean, then sudo apt-get purge kde-window-manager, then sudo apt-get install kdebase-workspace
<wrinkliez> i installed (or tried to install :D) kde 4.2 a bunch of times, and each time kwin kept messing up
<wrinkliez> you might have to log out or restart x
<xp-killer> matt2154: konq
<Dr_Willis> I recall kwin confluicting with some package.. i removed that package with 'sudo apt-get remove WHateveritwascalled' then reran sudo apt-get upgrade, and it worked
<matt2154> xp-killer: ok, so you need to open konsole, and try mounting the share instead...
<Dr_Willis> brb
<thechis> hmm, that might work
<xp-killer> matt2154: it will be mutch easyer it u told me how to do that
<thechis> though i'm still a bit skeptical of *buntu due to the large number of bugs i find
<wrinkliez> i wasnt a fan of 8.10 myself
<wrinkliez> things went backwards for me D:  hopefully they will fix things, if not ill be forced to become a fedora user
<matt2154> xp-killer: ok, try:
<matt2154> xp-killer: sudo mkdir /mnt/vista
<jessie> wrinkliez: I agree. 8.10 was HORRIBLE
<jessie> 9.04 is wayyyyy better, even right now
<jessie> I'm using it right now as my stable laptop OS
<wrinkliez> wow
<xp-killer> matt2154: cool i get tru lol it works i have a little planet down in the corner
<arshad> hav KDE 3.5 over Ubu 8.04...........    a small prob occoured......................  copied a file(audio file) from USB to desktop in KDE than played it after copying but it was not fully copied is it a bug or shud i recopy n recheck it
<matt2154> xp-killer: sudo mount -t smb //192.168.1.100/vista_share_name /mnt/vista -o "username=your_username,password=your_password"
<wrinkliez> hopefully your using a different build of 9.04 than i used.  i tried one of the alphas and my mouse didnt move / sound didn't work
<xp-killer> matt2154: no need i got tru
<thechis> so, i've got 4.2 installed now.  thanks all
<jessie> wrinkliez: I don't know. I started with alpha 3. I think It's up to alpha 5...
<jessie> wrinkliez: the only problem i had was nvidia drivers.
<xp-killer> matt2154: tanks from vista im seing my files on linux
<matt2154> xp-killer: ok, what your doing isn't samba.  vista must come with some kind of web-based sharing now
<matt2154> xp-killer: wonderful, talk to you later then
<xp-killer> k
<wrinkliez> jessie:  are you using it now?
<wrinkliez> jessie:  gnome in 9.04, i mean
<thechis> so, why doesn't adept use the system font?
<thechis> its nice to have a 9pt font on a 1920x1080 screen
<jessie> wrinkliez: oh. lol. nah, i use kde.
<wrinkliez> jessie: ah
<jessie> wrinkliez: Yeah. I CAN'T use Gnome any more. It's like..... yuck. lol
<wrinkliez> thechris:  i dont know, but adept will no longer be used after 8.10.  9.04 brings kpackigekit, i believe
<jessie> yes, this is correct
<wrinkliez> jessie:  yeah.  unfortunately i had been a gnome user, and decided to try kde when 4.0 came out, which pretty much disallusioned me :(
<wrinkliez> disillusioned*
<Dr_Willis> I always use synaptic... :()
<jessie> try it again in a month or two, wrinkliez
<wrinkliez> jessie: well i am using it now, and i love it.  4.2 is beautifully done;  thats for sur
<jessie> wrinkliez: I couldn't agree more. It's stable, fast, customizable, and just... :D
<Dr_Willis> either it works.. or it keeps crashing on ya. :)
<Dr_Willis> I dident find it that fast.. but then again.. i only messed with it for a few hrs..  then went back to JWM+Rox-filer.
<wrinkliez> wow a rox user?
<wrinkliez> :D
<jessie> lol
<Dr_Willis> PuppyLinux addict. :)
<jessie> haha
<Dr_Willis> jwm+rox = works great on   my machines.. and over vnc..
<Dr_Willis> I cant stand some of the other 'light' desktops that are out there.
<Dr_Willis> testing out other disrtos at the moment.  Some of these 'others' have some neat tools.
<wrinkliez> why doesnt xfce have a supported power manager by now
<wrinkliez> or does it, and i just done know about it
<wrinkliez> dont*
<Dr_Willis> cant say taht i noticed one way or the other.
<Dr_Willis> It could proberly use the gnome one.
<thechis> Dr_Willis: ratpoison
<thechis> is like screen for x
<Dr_Willis> I just use 'terminator' - its gnometerminal+screen  for X :)
<Dr_Willis> but its gnomeish :P
<Dr_Willis> !find terminator
<ubottu> Found: terminator, terminatorx
<Dr_Willis> !info terminator
<ubottu> terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 105 kB, installed size 988 kB
<Dr_Willis> !info terminatorx
<ubottu> terminatorx (source: terminatorx): realtime audio synthesizer. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.82-7.1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 332 kB, installed size 1300 kB
<Dr_Willis> talk about CLOSELY named apps. :)
<thechis> not like xfs vs xfs
<thechis> though i guess the packages are named clearly
<Dr_Willis> divx vs DivX :)
<arshad> Help Plzzz          how d i make a backup disk of Ubuntu 8.04......................
<Dr_Willis> deoends on what you mean arshad
<Dr_Willis> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<arshad> like a recovery disk of vista
<Dr_Willis> I like Momdo/Mindi myself.
<Dr_Willis> but i rarely backup the whole system.
<thechis> there's a recovery disk for vista
<thechis> so, does that make it not a failure?
<arshad> actually iam running ubuntu on XP
<arshad> so will the recovery disk b created
<Dr_Willis> thechis,   last few machines ive bouight.. required me to spend a few hrs burning 'rescue' dvd media.. or pay $20 to order the disks...
<Dr_Willis> 'ubuntu on xp' -> clarify that also
<arshad> dual boot
<fuzzy> guys help, i cannot install THC-Hydra... it gives some errors
<arshad> installed in a partition on XP
<xp-killer> someone call me?
<arshad> the g:  drive
<fuzzy> someone will help?..
<arshad> its installed on Windows
<Dr_Willis> arshad,  you did a WUBI install you mean? or a normal booted-the-cd and installed Install?
<arshad> thru CD n i can c the Ubuntu folder in XP n last time i had a restart problem in Ubu , had formatted the whole drive in Win XP n rtemoved Ubu .     I dono what WUBI stands 4.  so prob its theu cd n ubu installed on already running XP
<wrinkliez> hmm, is there a 4.2 compatible "open terminal here" for dolphin?
<Dr_Willis> If you booted the cd.. and installed.. and have grub with a windows and linux entry.. then you did a 'normal' install..
<thechis> Dr_Willis: i think the CD will autorun in xp, not sure if that starts the wubi install
<Dr_Willis> if you were in windows.. and inserted the cd.. it asks you to do a 'wubi' install.  installs linux as a program in windows.
 * Dr_Willis hates wubi. :)
<arshad> exactly
<Dr_Willis> id rather use virtualbox.
<arshad> is virtualbox option ava in CD
<arshad> so even i can opt 4 that
<Dr_Willis> Virtualbox is not on cd.
<arshad> ok
<Dr_Willis> either do a normal install. or use virutalbox.. is what i do
<arshad> ok Virtualbox
<arshad> how d i use that option
<arshad> if ava
<Dr_Willis> there is no 'option' for virtualbox. :)
<Dr_Willis> install virtualbox for whatever os you are using.. run it..  install the OS inside it..
<xp-killer> matt2154: im transfer files from linux to vista then i get and error on vista memory parity error
<xp-killer> Dr_Willis:
<xp-killer> whats is that?
<Dr_Willis> that sounds nasty.
<arshad> come over Virtualbox 2.1.2, can i download it n use it 4 the next installation
<Dr_Willis> If i rember right xp-killer  ram chips ahve a 'parity' but that sort of checks the rest of the ram.. if parity errors are happening.. ram is going bad.
<Dr_Willis> I woudl google that a bit more.
<Dr_Willis> arshad,  clarify that last statement a bit more please?   and cut down on the leet-lingo/shortcuts.
<thechis> well, ECC ram is pretty rare
<thechis> i'd probably check to see if I had ECC ram, or if there was a similar issue that vista reports
<Dr_Willis> ive not had to mess with ram in ages.
<thechis> i certainly have
<arshad> ok. now ubu 8.04 is already installed on my xp. so if i want to install ubu thru Virtualbox in any other sys i can do it by downloading Virtualbox ver 2.1.2 what is avaliable on google search
<xp-killer> Dr_Willis: but this problem only happens when i try to take a file bigger than 400mb from linux to vista
<xp-killer> going to sleep bye
<thechis> xp-killer: how do you do the copy?
<Dr_Willis> too late
<Dr_Willis> :P
<arshad> how do i install wine over gnome n kde
<Dr_Willis> 'over gnome n kde' makes little sence
<Dr_Willis> You install wine with 'sudo apt-get install wine'
<Dr_Willis> or install the latest wine from the winehq repos.
<arshad> thanks
<arshad> hope it wont effect windows files
<arshad> for a first time user
<Dr_Willis> wine has nothing to do with 'windows'  at all
<Dr_Willis> It dosent use or need any windows files
<Dr_Willis> it makes its own 'windows' setup in .wine
<arshad> bye Dr_Willis
<arshad> a good mentor
<smeg0l> hey
<Dr_Willis> hmmm?
<smeg0l> ii run  kubuntu 9.04 alpha 4 and in firefox  there is no sound when i run flash
<Guest78065> hi everyone
<smeg0l> hi Guest78065
<Guest78065> lol
<Guest78065> how can i change that name
<Maxexcloo> Hey
<Maxexcloo> Where do I thank the team?
<Maxexcloo> :D
<Spinshank> ello
<Spinshank> Maxexcloo: nice ip lol
<Spinshank> dynamic masked ip
<Maxexcloo> What about my IP?
<Kaushal> hi room
<Kaushal> I have a promlem
<Spinshank> its a dynamic masked ip
<Kaushal> I want to partion my ubuntu drive can any buddy help me to how can i partion it
<Kaushal> Means I want to shrink my ubuntu partion
<Spinshank> hmm
<Spinshank> google
<Spinshank> lol
<Spinshank> u just used the guiled install?
<Kaushal> ﻿Spinshank: but there is not a proper solution?
<Spinshank> i dont know lol
 * Dr_Willis missed the problem.
<Dr_Willis> and alpha discissuin is in  #ubuntu+1
<Kaushal> my system is dual boot and there is vista and ubuntu both I have given 25 gb to vista and rest for ubuntu but now i want to shrink the drive where the ununtu has installed
<Spinshank> hmm
<Spinshank> i think your stuffed your self up
<Dr_Willis> a live cd + gparted can resize . but that MIGHT mess the fstab/grub entries IF the UUID of the parittion changes
<Kaushal> ﻿Spinshank: I have installed the gparted but it is not working.
<Dr_Willis> but thats not too hard to fix
<Dr_Willis> You can Not resize the aprittion if you are booting from it
<Dr_Willis> well not easially at least. :)
<Spinshank> u need 2 boot with the live cd
<Spinshank> and fix it
<Spinshank> or get dsl and do it
<Spinshank> it only 80mb lol
<Dr_Willis> The kubuntu desktop cd can do it. you may need to 'apt-get install gparted' first
<Spinshank> so you can run it off a usb device
<Spinshank> is it me or the sound drivers a better on linux than windows?
<Kaushal> ﻿Dr_Willis: I have installed it but the resize option is not highlighted there
<Spinshank> are*
<Dr_Willis> Kaushal,  you are booting from a LIVE CD?
<Kaushal> ﻿Dr_Willis: No i am using the system->administration->partition editor
<Dr_Willis> Kaushal,  and as we mentioned earlier you can NOT NOT NOT resize a parittion thats in use. (Mounted).  you MUST use a live cd.  or some how unmount the parittion
<Kaushal> can u please send the me the link where i could download it
<quassel70> \name
<Kaushal> ﻿Dr_Willis: Please provide me the link
<Dr_Willis> Boot a live cd that has it.. any of them can do it. kubuntu live cd can - but you sill need to insdtall 'gparted' first on it.
<Dr_Willis> The kubuntu desktop cd can do it. you may need to 'apt-get install gparted' first
<Dr_Willis> or google/get the 'gparted live cd' that exists. its handy. and includes it
<Dr_Willis> theres also a 'system rescue live cd' that has it and more tools
<chow> anyone teach me how to install flash plugin?
<chow1942> anyone teach me how to install flash plugin?
<Dr_Willis> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras   'SHOULD' grab flash and some other stuff you may want
<olskolirc> can someone tell me why I can't drag and drop programs into any of my panels anymore?  I'm on Kubuntu with kde 4.2 final
<olskolirc> can anyone tell me why I can't use my menu editor?  I can't save changes.
<olskolirc> Could not write to /home/debzbox/.config/menus/applications-kmenuedit.menu How do I fix this?
<slhk> olskolirc: try: ls -la /home/debzbox/.config/menus/applications-kmenuedit.menu
<olskolirc> ls: cannot access /home/debzbox/.config/menus/applications-kmenuedit.menu: Permission denied slhk
<slhk> olskolirc: that means you don't have rights to read one of the directories in that  path
<olskolirc> ok
<olskolirc> I found the block right here slhk ls: cannot open directory /home/debzbox/.config/menus: Permission denied
<slhk> you can use chmod to change permissions or chown to change the owning user if it is wrong
<slhk> you can also use a file manager like dolphin if you're more confortable
<jim_p> how can i make konqueror to auto-add www. and .com when i hit ctrl and enter?
<jim_p> and hi
<ugur> hi everybody i have a problem with my firefox 3.05 after using for some period it stops loading new pages
<ugur> especially after opening big and long to load pages
<jim_p> ugur, dns problem maybe?
<ugur> hi may be but when i restart it works properly again
<ugur> it looks like the loading of a big page blocks other tabs
<HollowPoint> ugur, have you tried to load the same pages in another browser like Konqueror or Opera?
<HollowPoint> jim I'm not sure you can, Konqueror is far from my browser of choice, even for file systems to be honest
<ugur> yes it works in opera for example while firefox cannot open the same page
<HollowPoint> ugur do you have any special plugins enabled?
<ugur> i have many plugins
<jim_p> ugur, i get it to happen sometimes. its because my router (or is it ff) does not do multiple connections to server. one connection draws all the bandwidth and...
<ugur> yes i think you are right jim_p
<ugur> i dont have fasterfox enabled
<HollowPoint> If you have lots of plugins ugur you'll probably find the recent update (Last few days) may have screwed with your plugins and may be causing this issue, that's assuming of course it didn't happen before the update
<ugur> i have this problem for a long time
<ugur> not so frequent though
<ugur> as i said it works properly after restarting ff so it looks like a bug to me
<ugur> or some misconfiguration
<HollowPoint> not a bug I've heard of though, so far more likely to be a conflict you have on your machine, either pluginwise or other software
<HollowPoint> you say you have a lot of plugins and that is very commonly known to cause issues with FF's performance
<ugur> yes but it is ff's pros to support many plugins i think
<ugur> otherwise it would be like ie
<HollowPoint> pros?
<jim_p> ugur, do something simple. open a large page with ff and then open opera or another browser and open a small page. will it be slow?
<HollowPoint> jim_p: He's already confirmed that Opera will open the same page properly
<jim_p> oh sorry
<HollowPoint> np
<jim_p> then set ff some limits
<ugur> yes
<HollowPoint> I'd say disable some plugins, one at a time and then in combinations, see if you have the same problems while certain plugins are disabled. I know it sounds tedious but that's the best way to find out whats wrong. I'd start with network based plugins of course
<ugur> but it is not a frequent problem i don't know when will it happen
<HollowPoint> so it happens on a web page but then if you try that web page again on another occassion it doesn't happen?
<ugur> yes it looks like when i am loading a big page ff cannot finish loading the whole page
<ugur> stuck on the process
<ugur> and after that when i stop loading i cannot load another page
<HollowPoint> but does it do it on the same web page if you restart firefox and try again? Or does that same web page just load fine?
<ugur> no after restarting ff everthing turn back to normal
<HollowPoint> even on that same website?
<jim_p> how can i make konqueror to auto-add www. and .com when i hit ctrl and enter?
<HollowPoint> jim_p: not sure you can mate, I don't use Konqueror very much because I don't really rate it as a browser in comparison to Opera, FF3 and even Chrome on Windows
<ugur> yes same page loads correctly after restart
<jim_p> HollowPoint, thanks. damn stupid konq. EVEN IE ON WINDOWS HAS THAT FEATURE
<HollowPoint> that's very strange ugur, I would suggest it MUST be a conflict, either with a plugin or with some other software you may have running at the time.
<ugur> ok guys thanks for your help
<HollowPoint> If you like Konqueror jim_p then I wouldn't give up on it, it's very configurable from what I'm told so you may have some luck with asking another Konqueror user
<HollowPoint> np ugur, sorry I couldn't offer more help on the matter
<Claw6> anybody can help me ?
<Claw6> seems like my network isnt working (wired and wireless too)
<klaus> wer
<ugur> have you tried restarting knetworkmanager claw6?
<Claw6> ya
<Claw6> its a fresh install
<ugur> or may be disabling and enabling it again
<Claw6> using a IBM T41
<ugur> is it 8.10?
<HollowPoint> intrepid?
<Claw6> 8.10
<HollowPoint> fresh install, no updates etc?
<Claw6> fresh
<HollowPoint> ok, is the machine receiving it's networking details by dhcp?
<Claw6> ya
<Claw6> seems like its not setting up any connection
<ugur> do you see the cable connection in knetworkmanager?
<HollowPoint> ok if you open konsole/console/terminal (whatever) and type ping www.google.com, what happens?
<ugur> also try "ifconfig eth0" in a console and tell the result
<Claw6> unknown host
<HollowPoint> ok try ping 66.249.89.147
<michal__> hi
<michal__> i have problem with amarok...
<ugur> what is your problem?
<Claw6> "network is unreachable"
<michal__> im trying to listen any internet radio, but amarok says that some dekoder is missing
<HollowPoint> ok Claw6 if you type ifconfig, can you pastebin the result please?
<alarm_> hello. my kubuntu boots up really slow. it takes something like 5 minutes to finish with booting and log in
<HollowPoint> alarm_: is it a fresh install? Or one that you've modified?
<alarm_> what could i check to see whats wrong and why does it take so long. i dont find it a normal time (compared to debian)
<michal__> so, any ideas what can be the reason?
<alarm_> HollowPoint,  installed it like 2-3 weeks and the only thing added is kde 4.2
<Tm_T> michal__: install kubuntu-restricted-extras package?
<michal__> Tm nope, its a fresh installed OS
<alarm_> i tried some tips that i found online to reduce boot up time, but did not make much difference
<HollowPoint> alarm_: what's your hardware configuration?
<michal__> what should i type in in terminal ?
<alarm_> HollowPoint,  if you can be more specific
<Tm_T> michal__: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<HollowPoint> alarm_: I mean your processor, RAM, Motherboard etc
<alarm_> i am using a laptop. 2.5 dual core. 4gb ram . nvidia8600
<alarm_> ok, hdd on laptops are not the fastest, but this doesnt explain the low boot up time
<michal__> its installing it now, gonna take few mins i guess
<alarm_> not at those levels at least. i disabled all unneeded daemons and servers that i did not need allready, like ppp, or bluetooth, printers etc
<HollowPoint> by the sound of that laptop it's a faster machine than mine, and mine runs Intrepid with KDE4.2 fine
<alarm_> i honestly dont know. but it was slow also right after the fresh install
<michal__> Tm it finished installation
<michal__> should i reboot now?
<alarm_> i am reading on the web boot times like 20-30seconds. i am not excepting something like that. but not 5 minutes. thats way too much
<michal__> brb, got to reboot
<michal__> Tm its working fine now
<michal__> thanks a lot for your help guys
<KlavKalashj> Hi guys
<KlavKalashj> Can anyone help me with a small thing regarding kopete in 9.04a4?
<KlavKalashj> oh nevermind btw
<chay> hello
<chay> hello
<chay> bonjour
<KlavKalashj> hello chay :P
<chay> qui ce que tu fais
<slow-motion> hi
<shakedown> hi
<slow-motion> hi shakedown
<shakedown> hi was gibts
<shakedown> geht bei euch der abjects server?
<Tm_T> !de | shakedown
<ubottu> shakedown: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<michal__> can any1 help me with java installation?
<ahox> Hi, how do I set the monitor refresh rate manually?
<ahox> The display settings tell me my max refreh rate is 60Hz (on a CRT) :-(
<Peeps> For those that use Klient, is there any way to vertically stack the tabs, rather than horizontilly?
<Peeps> ha. nevermind
<thomas__> salut tout le monde
<Tm_T> tntnet: päivää
<tntnet> päivää
<Tm_T> thomas__: guten dagen
<tntnet> on ilmeisesti muitakin suomalaisia täällä
<firestorm> ehm
<Tm_T> !fi | tntnet
<ubottu> tntnet: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<Tm_T> tntnet: plenty everywhere
<tntnet> sorry - I know this was OT or better OL (off-language) ;-)
<firestorm> ?
<Tm_T> firestorm: ciao a tutti for you too (:
<firestorm> ciao :-)
<Tm_T> !it | firestorm just so you know too
<ubottu> firestorm just so you know too: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<firestorm> no problem
<firestorm> i can speak english
<Tm_T> splendid
<tntnet> me too
<firestorm> question: is my ip hidden?
<Tm_T> firestorm: is not
<kronicKoH> Anyone around?
<firestorm> ah i really should work that out
<KlavKalashj> anyone know how to setup the bookmark icon in konqueror? or is it a bug in 9.04, that nothing happends when clicking it?
<kronicKoH> Well I know some are around, but I question the best method to setup kubuntu on a hp tc4400 (tablet pc) without using flash drive or external ROM drivers.
<kronicKoH> I have many copies of kubuntu, kubuntu studio and 64 studio as well as others.. YDL for Ps3
<kronicKoH> although I wouldlike to learn a new method for a solid reinstall of linux without external sources, eg, VMWARE
<thomas__> salve a tutti con chi posso parlare per aiuto?
<Tm_T> !it | thomas__
<ubottu> thomas__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<thomas__> sorry
<gambas> hi everyone
<monika_> Hallo jemand hier für Hilfe?
<firestorm> italian channel?
<failers> astromme: are you here? :)
<zaapiel-mobile> hey whats the default key to do the expose style thing with kde 4.2?
<dutler> mouse to upper left corner
<Dr_Willis> and yes - thats disabableable. :)
<Dr_Willis> dis-able-able? :)
<dutler> im not sure on the keybinding
<zaapiel-mobile> ty dutler
<kronicKoH> haha
<kronicKoH> any alive?
<zaapiel-mobile> yeah but im worthless at anything with kde
<zaapiel-mobile> i just switched
<Tm_T> !any | kronicKoH
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about any
<Tm_T> !anyone | kronicKoH
<ubottu> kronicKoH: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<zaapiel-mobile> o snap
<Dr_Willis> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<Malic> is there a repository which contains acroread?
<Malic> for kde 4.2
<__andrea__> prova_test
<Brujah> hy everybody
<JP-sNL3> o/
<kronicKoH1> Hey Brujah
<Brujah> I am just trying to get jaunty running with my laptop. First thing I noticed is that my synaptics pad is not working :-(
<jussi01> Brujah: Jaunty in #ubuntu+1 please ;)
<kronicKoH1> Am having trouble doing VNC  behind my netgear router on local area IP *.3
<kronicKoH1> port 5800
<Brujah> okay. -> out to #kubuntu+1 :-)
<RussellAlan> Hola mi amigos
<RussellAlan> Deutch
<Bugs_BunnyBR> hello peoplo
<Bugs_BunnyBR> pele*
<Bugs_BunnyBR> pople**
<jussi01> !de | RussellAlan
<ubottu> RussellAlan: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Bugs_BunnyBR> people***
<Bugs_BunnyBR> humm...how can I get support in portuguese??
<jussi01> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Bugs_BunnyBR> !pt
<Bugs_BunnyBR> how I can enter in this channel..I am not a irc user..
<Bugs_BunnyBR> I got
<jussi01> Bugs_BunnyBR: type: /join #ubuntu-pt
<Bugs_BunnyBR> Thanks
<jussi01> :)
<Bugs_BunnyBR> Thanks a lot
<drostie> KDE 4.2 is slick. ^_^ I'm glad I installed the jaunty alpha.
<Bugs_BunnyBR> what improve the kde4.2 is better to you?
<Bugs_BunnyBR> The Nvidia driver problem is solved??
<jussi01> drostie: please use #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty support
<drostie> Bugs_BunnyBR: I don't know whether an nVidia driver problem is solved.
<drostie> (I have a laptop, so I'm stuck with integrated graphics anyway.)
<Bugs_BunnyBR> it's your graphics of ati or nvidia?
<jussi01> Again, Jaunty discussion and support in in #ubuntu+1 please.
<gopher_> Hello
<Bugs_BunnyBR> I need to go..thanks anyway
<drostie> jussi01: I don't really have any support questions specific to jaunty.
<kronicKoH> HELP
 * drostie helps.
<kronicKoH> CONVINCE ME TO SWITCH TO KUBUNTU ON PS3
<kronicKoH> no mas caps
<drostie> erm. what? you want to get a ps3 to run kubuntu?
<kronicKoH> not really
<kronicKoH> but it would be fun
<drostie> well, not as fun as playing games on the PS3 :-P
<kronicKoH> i see..
<kronicKoH> so stay with Yellow Dog Linux
<kronicKoH> they are upgrading their's to 6.1
<kronicKoH> therefore free games, less drivers to find weeee
<drostie> But we're coming up on 9.04. That's literally 48% more.
<drostie> ^_^
<kronicKoH> 9>04?
<drostie> 9 is indeed greater than 04.
<tomc> I'm trying to launch  my first bash script, on Kubuntu 8.10. It's a no go, and I cannot see why. Code - in file rub.sh -
<tomc> #!/bin/bash
<tomc> echo "Hello, World"
<tomc> Dirt simple. It's marked executable. I'm the owner. My question: what obvious (to others) thing might I have forgotten? I click on the file and nothing happens. At the command line I get this:
<tomc> $ rub.sh
<tomc> bash: rub.sh: command not found
<tomc> Would appreciate any help!!
<tomc> Sorry for the multi-line salad. Not IRC-experienced. Don't know what happened.
<drostie> You have to call an executable command out of the current directory.
<slygent> tried ./rub.sh ?
<drostie> as in, ./rub.sh
<tomc> Well  @#$%@#$%
<tomc> That's it. Who'd a thunk it?
<drostie> ^_^
<tomc> I NEVER use that way of referring to a file. I just name it. E.g., to launch a ruby program, I just enter ruby {prog.-name} and it runs.
<tomc> So, why does not clicking on it do it?
<tomc> I mean, it's "executable". I've clicked on other *.sh scripts, as part of an application program installation, and they just flew.
<drostie> Well, the reason you have to specify the folder explicitly *somehow* is because that directory isn't in your system path.
<drostie> You should be able to run it also by clicking or double clicking it in Dolphin etc.
<tomc> ohhhhhh. ya know...that just about makes sense!
<tomc> I'm in Dolphin. Double click get me NOTHING. Strange. I'm OK with CLI, for sure, but still...
<drostie> Hrm. Maybe the echo command is occurring, but just isn't sending output anywhere. What if you pipe it to a prespecified file and see whether running the script in Dolphin does that?
<drostie> echo "Hello World" > ~/myfile
<tomc> will try.
<gopher__> argh.
<tomc> nope. With the CLI window open below, I can see that NOTHING happens on a double click. Normally, that window will track anything I do in the  GUI above, but when I do a double click nothing at all happens. I wonder it Konqueror would do the same. Will go test. May be a Dolphin thing.
<drostie> So the file isn't created?
<drostie> tomc: I see something similar in my version. Dolphin does indeed run the script, but this fact does not appear in the F4 Terminal panel.
<gopher__> um, halp
 * drostie helps. :-P
<soe> i h
<soe> hi
<drostie> .o l l e h
<gopher__> Okay, I just got an SL300 Thunkpad and stuck kubuntu 8.10 on it, and... my brightness varies between 20 and 25.
<hulu_> hi! after a reboot because of a hang up, i cant log in. after the password input a black screen appears and a short time after that im back at kdm. Can somebody help me?
<hulu_> i use kde 4.2
<soe> i have multi-desktop problems in kubuntu 8.04
<drostie> three people at once. right.
<soe> if i change number of desktop it does not greate or after reboot is again oli 2
<soe> olny*
<soe> create*
<drostie> gopher__: what do you mean by brightness varying between 20 and 25?
<drostie> like, the screen is brightening or darkening randomly, or...?
<soe> sorry i have a bad hangover, so my english is bad too
<drostie> hulu_: did you install kde 4.2 from the experimental repository onto kubuntu 8.10? or what?
<gopher__> The Fn+Home/End works fine to control the brightness up or down, but instead of having the full range of brightness controls, it essentially has two settings
<gopher__> fyi, KDE 4.1, kernel 2.6.27-11
<tomc> re: file created: No, it isn't, not on a click-launch. I assume it is with ./rub.sh. Also cannot get a response in konqueror. Don't understand this. Is "executable" but not really????
<tomc> Well, not a critical issue for me. You solved my core problem - I can now launch bash scripts. Onward with the task at hand. Many thanks.
<drostie> soe: sorry, kubuntu 8.04 isn't really my thing, since I just joined Kubuntu a little while back, and wasn't around for KDEs < 4.
<hulu_> drostie: i installed it with some repository i added to my sources.list. i think this is the normal way. why?
<drostie> soe: Maybe google has some relevant help?
<drostie> hulu_: but you're running intrepid?
<hulu_> yes
<drostie> tomc: no prob.
<drostie> hulu_: that's bad stuff. You're the third person, including myself, who I've met that's run into problems installing diretly.
<drostie> hulu_: that is, installing kde 4.2 directly onto intrepid.
<czarny> poland
<czarny> polska
<czarny> hej
<Tm_T> !pl | czarny
<ubottu> czarny: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<hulu_> drostie: i had the same problem one time before. (dolphin always hangs up my kde). but after i did a reboot once again the problem has gone.
<hulu_> now i have rebooted a few times and nothing helps
<drostie> I really wish that someone who got KDE4.2 installed right on intrepid would post a detailed walkthrough for the rest of us.
<drostie> hulu_: you can access a text console from KDM (or anywhere) by pressing Ctrl-Alt-F1 (and Ctrl-Alt-F7 to return to the graphical interface).
<BluesKaj> drostie , i just got here , would you mind repeating your problem/issue ?
<hulu_> drostie: you also cant login?
<drostie> hulu_: maybe your logs say something about why KDE is crashing?
<gopher__> heya BluesKaj
<hulu_> i have no plan how to do that..
<BluesKaj> hi gopher__
<drostie> I could login on KDE 4.2, but just about everything worthwhile was broken. Like those toolbars at the top of windows that let you close them. And internet. And keyboard input. Useful stuff like that.
<drostie> So I installed the jaunty alpha and that gave me a working KDE 4.2.
<hulu_> BluesKaj: Can you help me? I cant login to kde 4.2 (intrepid) how can i find the problem?
<BluesKaj> hulu_ do you have a login screen ?
<drostie> just copying and pasting from before: [14:23:29] <hulu_> hi! after a reboot because of a hang up, i cant log in. after the password input a black screen appears and a short time after that im back at kdm. Can somebody help me?
<hulu_> Blueskaj: yes, that works. after i put in my password and press enter a black screen comes and after that im back to the log in screen
<gopher_> I hate being in this country.
<drostie> could be worse. You could be in another country. :-P
<hulu_> drostie: did you have some dependency problems when you upgraded to the "final kde 4.2". Because i had problems and therefore kwin and other things were not installed by apt-get
<gopher_> I'd prefer another country, one with a fatter pipe that doesn't randomly drop packets every 5 minutes!
<hulu_> *gad
<hulu_> h
<Tm_T> !ot | gopher_
<ubottu> gopher_: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<gopher_> :>
<gopher_> So, uh, yeah, brightness. I can't cat/echo over the entry in /proc/acpi etc because it's implemented more properly.
<BluesKaj> hulu_ ,ctrl+alt +F1 , sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg then aftergo thru the choices and settings and you're back to the prompt type strartx
<BluesKaj> err startx. hulu_
<hulu_> i will try
<czarny> fuck the polish duck :)
<czarny> jest tu jakiś polak?
<BluesKaj> !language | czarny
<ubottu> czarny: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<hulu_> bluesKaj: startx gives back that i the server is already active for display 0#
<czarny> ubottou , what do you mean?
<BluesKaj> hulu_ relogin
<Jonty> How can I make NetworkManager automatically connect me to a wireless network before KNetworkManager starts up. It's annoying having to wait when it could be doing it during boot.
<Walzmyn> czarny ubottou is a bot, and he means watch your language
<hulu_> Blueskay: i presst strg alt f7 and now im back to kdm. but the problem is still there
<BluesKaj> !wireless | Jonty
<ubottu> Jonty: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<czarny> walmazym, I can't speak in my language? I MUST use a english"?
<BluesKaj> !pl | czarny
<ubottu> czarny: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<czarny> kurde to o co hałas?
<Walzmyn> czarny, actually, yes, this is an english channel, but we were refering to the profanity
<BluesKaj> !english | czarny
<hulu_> Blueskaj: i presst strg alt f7 and now im back to kdm. but the problem is still there
<ubottu> czarny: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<BluesKaj> hulu , what graphics card are you using ?
<hulu_> ati mobility radeon 9700
<BluesKaj> hulu_ , are you on irssi ?
<hulu_> what is irssi?
<BluesKaj> it's a command line irc client
<hulu_> its konversation on my desktopß pc
<hulu_> my notebook has the problem :)
<hulu_> why? Blueskaj?
<BluesKaj> ok, I didn't realize you had 2 machines, i should have checked
<hulu_> okay
<BluesKaj> do you have the ati-fglrx driver installed for the radeon 9700
<hulu_> hm i dont know.. but i dont think so, i have no extra drivers installed.
<hulu_> isnt there a log file.. where i can see the error?
<BluesKaj> hulu_ , try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , just to make sure there's nothing missing
<Lordi> polska
<Lordi> ubottu daj linka na polski irc
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hulu_> BluesKaj: how can i do that without internat connection?
<hulu_> e
<Lordi> nie ma żadnego polaka?
<Lordi> puk puk
<Lordi> polish irc
<hulu_> BluesKaj: apt-get wants to install that package. (but it can not because there is no connection to the internet). Do i need that package?
<bazhang> !pl | Lordi
<ubottu> Lordi: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<hulu_> kde 4.2 worked fine before..
<BluesKaj> hulu_ , it's kde desktop
<ubuntistas> is the new  kubuntu available in synaptic manager?
<ubuntistas> kubuntu 8.10?
<DarkSmoke> hey guys, fresh install of kubuntu upgraded to kde4.2 and now i don't have a window manager and the keyboard is not working once in kde but in kdm it works
<DarkSmoke> any help ?
<hulu_> Blueskaj: yes but i dont think that it is missing, although he wants to install that( maybe because he has no connection to the internet) ...now i get a error message when i type in startx:
<BluesKaj> hulu_ , you really should try to connect the laptop to the internet if possible ...it will be much easier to upgrade the packages required
<Jonty> How can I make NetworkManager automatically connect me to a wireless network at boot? I've checked the wireless networking information but it doesn't seem to say how to do it before the relevent applet loads.
<hulu_> BluesKaj: but how can i do that with the command line?
<BluesKaj> Jonty, dunno but i think you need patience rather than worrying about being online instantly ...wireless takes more time than hardwired connections
<DarkSmoke> somebody help me quickly guys im on irssi without a GUI
<jmasucci> hello everybody
<Jonty> BluesKaj: yes, I know it takes time, but there seems to be no documentation whatsoever for people who want it to start at boot rather than when KDE starts.
<jmasucci> may I ask if jaunty is planning to ship with qt 4.5?
<Jonty> BluesKaj: it's precisely because it takes time that I want it to start as early as possible
<BluesKaj> hulu_, does the laptop have a wired connection to an internet device like a modem or router ?
<bazhang> jmasucci, jaunty discussion in #ubuntu+1
<jmasucci> ok sorry
<jmasucci> :)
<hulu_> yes to a router
<hulu_> Blueskaj
<BluesKaj> hulu, can you connect to the internet ?
<hulu_> Blueskaj in kde 4.2 , but i dont know how i can do that with the command line. knetwormanager is no console program
<BluesKaj> hulu_, on the laptop go to the command line by ctrl+alt+f1, then you will be at a prompt , then sudo apt-get update
<ubuntistas> is kubuntu 8.10 fast?
<BluesKaj> ubuntistas , fgaster than what ?
<hulu_1> blueskaj: im back.. it worked. i have installed the kubuntu-desktop package. (20kb) but nothing changed.. reboot=
<hulu_1> ?
<BluesKaj> yes hulu_1
<hulu_1> malakhi?
<hulu_1> Blueskaj: the problem is still there
<hulu_1> sorry.. malakhi, i want to >>Mamarok :)
<hulu_1> Blueskaj: when i type into the command line startkde  there comes the message $Display is not set.. how can i solve that
<hulu_1> hwo can i set the right display
<BluesKaj> hmm, hulu_ maybe your fglrx driver radeon driver isn't up to date
<BluesKaj> hulu_ , were you running kde 4.1 on the laptop previously ?
<hulu_1> yes before kde 4.2
<hulu_1> kde 4.1 then 4.1 beta2 then kde 4.2
<BluesKaj> hulu_1, try installing the fglrx-kernel-source from the command line , sudo apt-get install fglrx-kernel-source xserver-xorg-video-radeon radeontool xserver-xorg-video-ati
<hulu_1> when i type in the command line touch --help.. i cant see the whole content(only the lower part) how can i change this
<hulu_1> BluesKaj: first i will try to rename .kde
<BluesKaj> use the tab kety to navigate
<hulu_1> how can i do that.. i think with touch .kde .kde-backup
<hulu_1> right?
<BluesKaj> don't rename anything
<hulu_1> why not? i think at the login .kde is created when kdm cant find it ,
<BluesKaj> hulu_1 try : sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<hulu_1> thank you that you spend your time with me :). i will try that.. but first i have to reboot once again
<hulu_1> Blueskaj: after that i get a black screen
<BluesKaj> hulu_1, try installing the fglrx-kernel-source from the command line , sudo apt-get install fglrx-kernel-source xserver-xorg-video-radeon radeontool xserver-xorg-video-ati
<crashit_> question: anybody else problems with installing KDE 4.2 on a fresh Kubuntu 8.10 installation?
<hulu_1> yes: crashit: i had a lot of dependency problems.
<BluesKaj> uhmm, the latest 8.10 comes with 4.2 , does it not ?
<bazhang> nope
<hulu_1> Blueskaj: do you think i really need that?
<crashit_> Nope, with 4.1
<bazhang> need a ppa
<BluesKaj> hulu_1, I reall do think you have a video driver issue , that should cover it if the fglrx driver isn't updated
<hulu_1> okay
<crashit_> Is it possible to fix those dependency problems? I've got them too... :(
<BluesKaj> bazhang http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<ubuntistas> gdm or kdm?
<BluesKaj> kdm, prolly , this kubuntu
<BluesKaj> is
<bazhang> BluesKaj, right, and you need to add that repo to get it
<ubuntistas> gdm is the old one?
<bazhang> BluesKaj, ie not standard with kubuntu 8.10
<BluesKaj> I have it bazhang , I thought you were asking :)
<bazhang> <BluesKaj> uhmm, the latest 8.10 comes with 4.2 , does it not ?
<bazhang> heh
<ubuntistas> which is the new one?
<bazhang> ubuntistas, new kubuntu kde?
<bazhang> ubuntistas, the higher number
<ubuntistas> yes
<bazhang> 4.2
<hulu_1> back again.. Blueskaj:nothing changed
<BluesKaj> well bazhang, I installed 8.10 before kde4.2 was out , now that it's officially released I assumed it would be the default in the latest 8.10 releases
<bazhang> BluesKaj, I wish it were so
<crashit_> it is only possible to install KDE 4.2 after you installed 8.10 with KDE 4.1
<bazhang> ubuntistas, see the topic for a link to how to install the latest
<bazhang> ubuntistas, you already have kde4 right?
<BluesKaj> well hulu_1 , sorry I have to admit I'm stumped ...maybe others can help
<ubuntistas> bazhang i downloaded it via terminal and it's asking me kdm or gdm?
<bazhang> ubuntistas, then choose one
<crashit_> But that is for the moment also impossible, because of the dependency error...
<ubuntistas> what?
<bazhang> kdm/gdm <---choose 1
<ubuntistas> what's the difference?
<Bugs_BunnyBR> hey people
<Bugs_BunnyBR> I updated my kde 4.1 on kubuntu 8.10 to kde4.2
<Bugs_BunnyBR> And I got a lot of problems
<Bugs_BunnyBR> the windows has no buttons to close and minimize
<francesco> hello
<hulu_1> you have dependency problems: install kwin
<hulu_1> Bugs_BunnyBR
<Bugs_BunnyBR> ok
<Bugs_BunnyBR> I will try
<Bugs_BunnyBR> just one sec
<bazhang> !info kwin
<ubottu> kwin (source: kdebase-workspace): the KDE 4 window manager (KWin). In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 38 kB, installed size 304 kB
<hulu_1> can someone help me.. i cant login to my kde 4.2
<Bugs_BunnyBR> I instaled here..I will check if it works..and if don't..I will come back
<Bugs_BunnyBR> thanks
<hulu_1> thank you Bluesjaj
<ubuntistas> what's the difference between kdm and gdm?
<bazhang> ubuntistas, not a great deal
<bazhang> they are the display managers for X11 for kde and gnome respectively
<hulu_1> Blueskaj: maybe gdm solves the problem?
<ubuntistas> i selected kdm
<ubuntistas> how can i change it?
<hulu_1> gdm is for gnome
<hulu_1> kdm is standard for kde
<arshad> Hi
<ubuntistas> aha ok
<Blues-Man> hi all
<Blues-Man> how can I restore default kde 4.2 user settings?I can't access anymore from kdm, it gives me back the kde screen
<Blues-Man> but from another user i can access
<hulu_1> Blues-Man? whats your problem.. you cant login?
<BluesKaj> hulu_1,  I installed pure gnome after my kde 4.2 failed , made sure that everything worked graphics-wise , then I installed pure kde , which is 4.1 then i upgraded to 4.2 ...it's the long way around but if you're serious , it'll work
<Blues-Man> hulu_1 yes, I do the login then instead of having the kde loading i got a black screen and then the kdm again
<Blues-Man> like something gets wrong in loading
<hulu_1> BluesKaj:
<Blues-Man> i remember i closed it as poweroff and not from menu
<hulu_1> I have installed gdm.. now the login works!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<hulu_1> Blueskaj: seems to be a bug in kdm!!
<BluesKaj> ok cool hulu_1 , glad to hear it
<jussi01> Blues-Man: try renaming your .kde to .kde-old
<Blues-Man> mm and do you know how to restore old settings
<jussi01> thatll reset all settings in kde
<Blues-Man> ok i'll try tnx
<arshad> Help Plzz.....   my KDE 3.2 on GNOME was idle for 4-5 hours and to surprise slipped into a black screen with showed BusyBox with the version details and Exit command did not work. Had to manually restart
<bazhang> hulu_1, yay!
<arshad> is it a bug
<hulu_1> Blueskaj: hm.. next problem.. the login stops after the world appears
<arshad> KDE was not logged off nor the screen was locked
<hulu_1> Blueskaj: maybe because of these fglrx packages.. can i remove them?
<BluesKaj> hulu_1, yeah
<BluesKaj> the fglrx driver is required for your graphics card , hulu_1
<hulu_1> udo apt-get remove fglrx-kernel-source xserver-xorg-video-radeon radeontool xserver-xorg-video-ati
<Cruster> anyone using network manager plasmoid can tell me if in "manage connections" there is available option "system connection" ?
<hulu_1> yes Blueskaj, but it worked fine without it.. so it seems kde 4.2 doesnt need these extra packages
<BluesKaj> I repeat : hulu_1,  I installed pure gnome after my kde 4.2 failed , made sure that everything worked graphics-wise , then I installed pure kde , which is 4.1 then i upgraded to 4.2 ...it's the long way around but if you're serious , it'll work
<BluesKaj> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<hulu_1> Blueskaj: i dont want to reinstall my kde
<arshad> can anyone help PLzz
<BluesKaj> well., sorry hulu_1 , I'm out of ideas
<zedxter> hello!!
<bazhang> arshad, kde3.2 on gnome?
<Cruster> anyone using network manager plasmoid?
<arshad> yes
<bazhang> arshad, what does that mean
<arshad> installed KDE desktop in GNOME
<bazhang> arshad, I think you mean either 4.2 or 3.5.9
<arshad> sorry its  3.5.9
<ayar> hi
<bazhang> arshad, what version of ubuntu/kubuntu
<ayar> me?
<arshad> Ubuntu 8.04
<ayar> oh
<bazhang> arshad, and this is fully uptodate? ie 8.04.2?
<arshad> no, still updates avaliable to go with
<hulu_1> Blueskaj: please hold on tight!! I had no more disk space in my home partition. therefore gdm stops the login process. but anyway. i think kdm is buggy
<utdmr> Where can i change the system sound theme in Kubuntu Intrepid. I downloaded a system sound package from kdelook, extracted to /usr/share/sounds. How can I activate this?
<bazhang> arshad, and can you get a recovery console, or login again to update?
<hulu_1> Blueskaj: is there a way to switch between kdm and gdm?
<tuetensuppe> I have problems with my nvidia graphics driver
<tuetensuppe> under kubuntu 8.10
<arshad> in KDE ??
<tuetensuppe> binary driver from repository was working
<arshad> in GNOME yes, had manually restarted the system and it was back to normal login and working well
<tuetensuppe> tried to install NVIDIA-Linux-x86-180.22-pkg1.run manually
<tuetensuppe> i am always getting a low-graphics dialog...
<tuetensuppe> even if i try to install the "old" driver
<hulu_1> arshad: do you know how i can make kdm to my standard log in manager
<tuetensuppe> anyone can help?
<arshad> as soon as u select either KDE or GNOME from options u hav  popup asking wether to make default  your selection and other tick not to ask again well that might work
<arief> a
<hulu_1> thx.. sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm works
<hulu_1> another question: is there a backup file for .kde?
<hulu_1> because all my settings have gone :(.
<hulu_1> ..after the login worked with gdm.
<hulu_1> thats really strange.. the theme settings of plasma is still there but, my plasmoid, kontact, desktop wallpaper configurations have gone..
<Blues-Man> hi guys i ve tried to remove .kde and .kde4 but i still can't access my kde 4.2 home on kubuntu jaunty
<Blues-Man> I can only access from root with startx
<Blues-Man> i ve created another user and there is also the same problem
<Blues-Man> the problem is that from kdm , after the login i come back in kdm after a black screen
<Blues-Man> :(
<Blues-Man> any suggestions?
<Blues-Man> until yesterday it was all ok
<hulu_1> have you tried gdm?
<hulu_1> Blues-Man?
<Blues-Man> no
<Blues-Man> only kdm
<hulu_1> go to command line and type sudo apt-get install gdm.
<Blues-Man> hulu_1, but if from tty1
<Blues-Man> i type startx
<Blues-Man> from my user I can't access anyway
<Blues-Man> so maybe is not kdm problem
<Blues-Man> if i do startx from root it starts...mah!
<hulu_1> how much disk space you have for your ~/
<hulu_1> dp
<hulu_1> o
<hulu_1> c
<Blues-Man> mm now 4G
<Blues-Man> but before about 500 mb
<hulu_1> i had the same problem.. and i installed gdm.
<Blues-Man> ah ok so I try with gdm
<hulu_1> with gdm it worked
<Blues-Man> when I install gdm it ask me about what login manager use
<Blues-Man> or i have to modify some file?
<BluesKaj> gdm is gnome , so any kde settings will be gone of course
<hulu_1> bit gdm says that there is no more disk space in my home partition, so im not shure if it is a kdm or a gdm problem. because after that i chaged once again to kdm and now everything works
<hulu_1> maybe it was the disc space maybe it was kdm.. but now i know how to solve the problem :=
<hulu_1> =
<hulu_1> )
<utdmr> Repeat: Where can i change the system sound theme in Kubuntu Intrepid. I downloaded a system sound package from kdelook, extracted to /usr/share/sounds. How can I activate this?
<Blues-Man> hulu_1, maybe is the disk space then, anyway i ll try
<hulu_1> Blues_Man: see the massage of BluesKaj
<hulu_1> all my plasmoid settings have gone!! so its a stupid solution, but better than nothing..
<hulu_1> im out now,. it takes me 4 hours to solve this problem.. so i hope it works for you! Blueskaj: Thank you very much for your help and time!!!!
<hulu_1> Bye
<BluesKaj> hulu_1 , maybe this might work http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<BluesKaj> Blues-Man , http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<progmanos3> has anyone successfully compiled amarok svn on kubuntu?
<progmanos3> i have the -fPIC error
<progmanos3> i followed the instructions on the amarok wiki
<BluesKaj> progmanos3 , why bother ...package managers work too ...compliling isn't always the best way to go .
<ayar> yes... i do it that way too
<derjens> hello everyone
<ayar> hi derjens
<derjens> i did some research on google and found that some try to avoid kubuntu from locking screen during suspend2ram
<derjens> others provide scripts for doing so
<ayar> hey, does anybody when there will be a linux version of google chrome?
<derjens> i want to lock my desktop when clicking on suspend in the K menu
<derjens> isnt that kubuntu's default behaviour?
<marios> whats the undernet server guys??
<progmanos3> BluesKaj: I'm trying to develop for amarok
<progmanos3> so, i need to recompile it after adding my code
<BluesKaj> progmanos3 well, if you're developing , this not the place to ask
<Blues-Man> hi
<Blues-Man> i ve installed gdm and now it works...
<Blues-Man> this is a kdm bug so?
<thomas__> i need help with philips webcam
<WindBack> I have my ubuntu without xserver installed yet. I want to install kde4 minimal
<WindBack> How i can do that?
<WindBack> I want it in a minimal way
<Dr_willis> Iknow of no kde4-minimal package.. could try installing 'kde' and see what it gets
<WindBack> without useful packages
<WindBack> ok, I have my ubuntu under virtual box, How i can deactivate the opengl neednes before the installation since virtualbox doesnt provide grafic aceleration needed for kde4?
<draik> Hello all.
<Dr_willis> It shouldnt matter.    if its not seen it should disalbe from what ive seen.
<WindBack> does kde4 need graphic aceleration?
<WindBack> by default
<WindBack> ?
<Dr_willis> not that i am aware of.
<draik> Dr_willis: I went to boot from the new 1TB HDD and it was going well until I reached the actual login. I entered my password. The splash screen with the 5 items only loaded the 1st image; image 2 and 3 were blurred and froze at that point.
<Dr_willis> You mean the KDE login splash?
<alkisg_> My laptop touchpad doesn't work with kubuntu 9.04 alpha 4. Could someone point me to a how-to or workaround?
<BluesKaj> alkisg_, suggest you ask in #kubuntu+1
<Tm_T> ubuntu+1 you mean?
<alkisg_> BluesKaj: thanks, will try that.
<draik> Dr_willis: Yup
<Dr_willis> draik,  try a new user.. with no kde settings... as a test?
<draik> Ok. Also, how can I change the boot from GRUB?
<draik> I can't boot into the 1TB. I can't find it no matter how many times I change the (hd#,#)
<BluesKaj> Tm_T, if #kubuntu+1 is clicked on , guess what happens :)
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: it redirects to #ubuntu+1
<Dr_willis> does 'fdisk -l' show it?
<BluesKaj> Tm_T, exactly
<draik> Yes, but they are all listed as Cannot open /dev/sd_
<draik> sda, sdb, sdc, sdd nor sde
<Dr_willis> you did use 'sudo' ?
<draik> :( Sorry.
<draik> Yes, it is found as /dev/sda1
<Dr_willis> 'running fdisk as a user - bad idea from a secutity point of view'
<Dr_willis> sda1 = hd(0,0) - however check the /boot/grub/SOMEFILEIFORGET
<Dr_willis> it has the names/locations of the hds grub uses
<draik> menu.lst?
<draik> map?
<draik> device.map   is that it?
<Dr_willis> yea look in there.
<draik> (hd0)   /dev/hda
<draik> (hd1)   /dev/hdb
<draik> (hd2)   /dev/sda
<draik> That's it
<draik> So then add (hd2,0)?
<Dr_willis> You actually HAVE a /dev/hda ?
<draik> Yup
<draik> 2 SATA, 2 PATA
<Dr_willis> My pata disks show up as sata
<Dr_willis> odd that yours are not.
<Dr_willis> !libata
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libata
<Dr_willis> !libsata
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libsata
<draik> !info libsata
<ubottu> Package libsata does not exist in intrepid
<draik> !info libata
<Dr_willis> theres some wiki/factoid on it.
<ubottu> Package libata does not exist in intrepid
<draik> There is only that one partition on the 1TB. Should it be hd2,0 or hd2,1?
<Dr_willis> from that file.. it looks like the drive is  hd(2,0)
<draik> Ok
<Dr_willis> grub starts counting at ZER)
<Dr_willis> zer0
<Dr_willis> :)
<Walex> draik: depends which partition it is.
<draik> There is only one partition on the drive, Walex
<Walex> draik: depends on which partition it is.
<Walex> draik: it could be partition 1, 2 3 or 4.
<Dr_willis> You could make a partition in such a way thats its #4+ :)
<Dr_willis> but thats not a good idea
<draik> It should be the first partition because I mount it as /dev/sda1
<Dr_willis> the 'first/only' parittion is not always guarenteed to be  #1 :)
<Dr_willis> but in most cases it is. 'fdisk -l' shows you
<draik> Good to know
<draik> Show it as /dev/sda1
<oks_> hi all
<draik> That is the device. Boot shows an asterisk.
<Dr_willis> thats what it is then. :)
<draik> awesome.
<draik> I'll be on my laptop while this reboots. draik_
<Dr_willis> grub has a 'find/locate' feature in the grub shell i normally use to find where the boot files are at
<draik_> Dr_willis: GRUB Error 15: File not found
<draik_> Do you have the GRUB error link handy?
<Dr_willis> Not really.  Im on a differnt disrto right now
<Dr_willis> !google grub
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google grub
<draik_> Ah
<Dr_willis> silly bot
<draik_> LOL
<draik_> I got it
<draik_> Error 15: This error is returned if the specified file name cannot be found, but everything else
<draik_> (like the disk/partition info) is OK.
<Dr_willis> whikle you are on the grub page.. read up on the grub command line.
<draik_> I thought I copied it all. Sorry for the break.
<Dr_willis> it has some 'find' command it can use
<Dr_willis> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dr_willis>    find /boot/grub/stage1
<Dr_willis> and see wher it says they are at.
<draik_> I'm not in any shell
<draik_> I'm still on the GRUB menu for booting an OS
<Dr_willis> If you get "Error 15: File not found", try the following:  find /grub/stage1
<Dr_willis> GRUB can get to  a 'grub shell' from there.. some how
<Dr_willis> C - key perhaps?
<draik_> c
<draik_> Hmm
<draik_> Seems to be (hd1,0)
<Dr_willis> the root (hdx,y) stuff is whre /boot/ is at. :) ntio the root of the system
<draik_> GOT IT
<Dr_willis> root (hd1,0)
<draik_> I'm now on the 1TB
<draik_> If this works, then I'm going to remove the GRUB menu from the hda and put it all on the sda, then remove the Kubuntu from the 500GB
<draik_> BRB
<evit> I have Kubuntu 8.10 and I can't seem to see items saved to the desktop...
<evit> Is this a bug?
<evit> im on kde 4.x
<evit> anyone know if you can save items to the desktop anymore ... because they don't show up anymore
<evit> anyone?
<jussi01> evit: there is a folderview thing on the desktop, that is now your "desktop"
<jussi01> in later versions you can put it back to the old way if you prefer
<evit> jussi01  ?  I don't understand
<jussi01> evit: what do you see on your desktop?
<evit> jussi01 I see nothing, its empty
<draik_> I think I'm on my 1TB now, but how can I be sure?
<jussi01> evit: ok, right click the desktop, click add widgets, find folderview and drag it to the desktop. then use the spanner on it to set it to your desktop folder.
<evit> jussi01 - i wish it were in a logical place to set this
<draik> I think that while it seems like I'm on my 1TB, I might be back on my 500GB
<evit> jussi01 Thanks man
<evit> jussi01 is there a way to make that less incredibly ugle
<evit> jussi01 - just kiddin'  but it isnt very configurable
<yavor> Hi everybody
<evit> or intuitive
<yavor> I am new to linux
<yavor> I installed ubuntu
<lum_sais> welcome yavor
<evit> kde 4 needs a LOT of work... dont get me wrong I LOVE it but it is very incomplete
<yavor> but do not have any sound
<yavor> thanks
<yavor> I am very happy with linux
<yavor> I think the problem is that I have new notebook
<lum_sais> btw evit i m just reading... files do get saved to the "Desktop" folder, it s just the they dont show up visually (i dont know kde 4 well so i not sure whether this is intended or not)
<lum_sais> yavor do you lack any kind of sound ?
<yavor> no sound at all
<lum_sais> tryed the obvious stuff, like volume and such ?  :-)
<yavor> when not helping
<evit> lum_sais:  for an average user this is NOT helpful and very confusing
<evit> lum_sais: I know kde 4 just isn't as polished as 3.x
<yavor> when I try to test the sound it is beeping untill restart
<lum_sais> evit I agree with you, I still use kde 3.5 for my laptop (the comp I use for work and such)
<evit> lum_sais: I hope it improves because it is very very nice
<yavor> I belive linux does not recognize my sound card
<yavor> it is high definition audio
<lum_sais> yes it is nice I also think it s going to improve. do you use 4.1 or 4.2 ?
<evit> we have to make it so intuitive that users just "know" how to do things...
<evit> I dont use 4.2 yet.  I thought it was still testing phase
<saifin> hello
<lum_sais> yavor I m a bit lost with your problem but it does seem that something wrong happens with linux and your soundcard (which is strange)
<saifin> im new to ubuntu
<jussi01> evit: Im suprised, the folderview should be there by default, and so,  you just "know" ;)
<evit> jussi01 xD
<yavor> I bought my notebook 4 months ago it was brand new architecture
<evit> jussi01 It's getting there but its far from what I could give my grandmother.  3.x is much more close to that
<yavor> i think thats the problem
<yavor> it was vista 64-bit
<lum_sais> yavor have you googled about your notebook spec and linux ?
<lum_sais> seems like a very specific issue
<evit> Is KDE 4.2 an official release for 8.10 or only for testing in Jaunty?
<yavor> yes I did
<yavor> I found many subjects about the same issue
<lum_sais> only for testing, I just installed 8.10 and it comes with 4.1
<jussi01> evit: jaunty is looking good. However, lets keep this channel strictly for support issues, if you want to chat about how  good/bad kde 4.1 is lets go to #kubuntu-offtopic
<evit> jussi01 tx.  I got to get back to work.  Maybe I will put in some bugs
<yavor> what I personally found is that Alta codecs does not support my audio card
<yavor> but not shure
<evit> jussi01, thanks!
<michal__> hello
<michal__> i have problem, and dont know how to solve it...JAVA
<yavor> there was people giving advice how to manage with that problem but did not help to me
<michal__> i cant enter my banks service because of java...
<michal__> it seems like i dont have it, coz it says that the web site is not fullu uploaded..
<michal__> can anuone help me pls with java installation ?
<^Luce^> ciaoo
<^Luce^> buona sera
<barbar__conan> ^Luce^: gule gule
<barbar__conan> :)
<Tm_T> ^Luce^: päivää
<Tm_T> !jre
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<Tm_T> hmh
<michal__> i tried to install sun-java6-jre, but no luck..
<michal__> installation just stopped and nothing happend
<michal__> im gonna tryout that site you gave
<barbar__conan> did u ever tried before?
<michal__> nope, im fresh user of linuks, just got tired of vista and all that crap
<barbar__conan> no u misunderstand.Did u ever tried to install jre on this O.S. that u use now?
<michal__> yes, and it didint work
<michal__> thats why i asked you guys
<ubuntistas> how can i completely remove kde-desktop and its programs?
<ubuntistas> also switch user doesn't appear in panel when i i just installed kubuntu
<ubuntistas> any clue?
<michal__> java-6-sun 63 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun - i got this after typing a command : sudo update-java-alternatives -l
<michal__> and i still cannot open that bank service...
<draik> I'm on my 1TB. This is certain because I removed the partition on the 500GB. When I do "df -h", it does not appear in the list.
<draik> I take that back, it appears on the list, but not as the full size.
<draik> It appears as "/dev/sdc1             347G  287G   42G   88%   /"
<DasEi> draik:fdisk -l ?
<draik_> It shows it as /dev/sdc1
<draik_> DasEi: GRUB is right, but now it won't load. How can I get it to be replaced on the 1TB instead of the 500GB where it was originally?
<DasEi> draik:is your fstab right/ does it use devices or uuids ?
<draik_> UUIDs
<draik_> When I boot, it wants to find the GRUB menu on the 500GB instead of the 1TB where I want it to be resident with Kubuntu.
<DasEi> draik:sudo apt-get install pastebin
<DasEi> draik:pastebin /boot/grub/mneu.lst
<DasEi> paste*
<draik_> I'm currently on my laptop. My desktop is using Super Grub Disk.
<draik_> I'm trying to find the method for removing GRUB from the MBR
<DasEi> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DasEi> dtraik-: in the first link you find a way to install grub to a certain partition
<DasEi> dtraik-: you then need another btmgr to point to grub
<draik_> DasEi: I'm having SGD boot me into Kubuntu. Just a sec.
<draik> DasEi: Ok. I'm on my desktop now.
<DasEi> draik:sudo apt-get install pastebin
<draik> pastebin isn't an app
<DasEi> draik:can you give a summary of waht you want to achive on that ?
<DasEi> draik:sudo apt-get install pastebinit        ,sry
<draik> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<draik> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f38c86030
<draik_> My desktop just froze. :(
<draik_> Here is what I had.....
<draik_> 500GB was   |-------WinXP-----|----------------------------------KUBUNTU--------------------------------------|
<draik_> Now...
<draik_> 500GB |-----------------------------------------------------XP-----------------------------------------------|
<draik_> 1TB |--------------------------------------------KUBUNTU----------------------------------------|
<draik_> GRUB was on 500GB
<draik_> I want it to be on 1TB.
<Tm_T> draik_: please don't paste on channell
<draik_> Tm_T: It's not a paste.
<Tm_T> draik_: whatever it was, your lines made channel quite messy
<draik_> I'm sorry. Didn't realize it on my end (konversation, if that matters)
<DasEi> draik-: so both drives are attached, you have xxp bootloader on 500 gb and now want to be able to boot kubu from 1 TB, now using sgd, I see right ?
<draik_> Yes, that is correct.
<draik_> I'm at the main menu for SGD
<DasEi> draik:you have a xp-cd handy in case you run in trouble ? then I'd suggest you just install grub on the 500 , first hd and it should include xp, too
<kai_> can somebody help me to configure my UMTS Connection on 8.10? (sry for this bad english)
<draik_> Ok. I can do that. I just want to be sure that I can boot my 1TB
<draik_> I'm going to boot MBR
<draik_> Do I want to boot the MBR from the 500GB or 1TB?
<DasEi> draik:when installing it, did you make grub install on 1 TB's mbr ?
<draik_> I went through Automatic, so I think it may have gone to 500GB
<DasEi> draik-: if you sett the pc to boot from 500, which bootloader comes up ?
<draik_> XP just started
<draik_> Let me reboot back into SGD
<DasEi> draik-: so you installed xp after kubu then
<draik_> Yes, but that was a long time ago
<DasEi> draik-: way to go is to boot inti kubu via sgd an follow first link, realize the sda1/hd0  thing
<draik_> I'm going to reboot without SGD. I'm going to see what happens.
<DasEi> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DasEi> k, check bios, too
<draik_> No GRUB found, boots straight into XP
<draik_> Ok
<draik_> DasEi: Which option should I use? GRUB exists on the 1TB, but it's not being located during boot
<DasEi> draik-: if restore grub according the howto, there is a little risk to loose windows, though it's most times seen, so again, make sure you have a cd for (emergency) recovery
<draik_> root (hd2,0) then setup (hd2)    is that right?
<DasEi> draik_:must check fdisk -l of 1 tb and figure out /boot
<DasEi> for grub root = boot  and (hd1,1) is sdb2
<DasEi> the hd(x,x) counts from zero,  the sXX thing from one
<draik_> It was located earlier
<DasEi> draik_:so rather hd1
<DasEi> draik_:500 gig = hd0 , 1TB = hd1
<DasEi> draik_:a mount without parameters will show you correct parti-number of /boot
<DasEi> (on the 1 TB)
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> I've just installed intrepid, and I've tried to install kde 4.2 as indicated in http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2, but it doesn't wotk
<Unksi> how it doesnt work?
<gribouille> Unksi, I'm still with kde 4.1
<Unksi> does it install?
<gribouille> what is the command I have to type to upgrade to kde 4.2 ?
<Unksi> gribouille: have you added the repository?
<gribouille> Unksi, yes
<Unksi> then do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gribouille> why dist-upgrade ?
<Unksi> or open adept and update from there
<gribouille> I did apt-get upgrade
<gribouille> what's the difference ?
<Unksi> you have to do dist-upgrade so it may install new packages/remove conflicting ones
<gribouille> ok
<Unksi> upgrade doesnt do that, it just updates all packages it can without installing new ones or removing other packages
<gribouille> what's the use of upgrade ?
<gribouille> and what is the command to upgrade to the next distro, for example from hardy to intrepid ?
<Unksi> gribouille: i guess it could be seen as a safer form of update or if you do not want to make any changes to current installed packages.. never really got the point for that myself
<Unksi> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Unksi> there you can find information about upgrading from different versions, and how long they are supported
<Unksi> it has changed between versions so it is a bit different depending on version, i think update-manager -d or something like that is the current way
<draik_> DasEi: 1TB is on hd2
<draik_> 500GB is on hd0
<tahir> !kdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm
<tahir> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<tahir> !splashscreen
<ubottu> To change your KDE splash screen go to KMenu -> System Settings -> Splash Screen
<tahir> i dont see splash screen
<tahir> in my system settings. am i missing any package or something/
<Unksi> tahir: try checking under appearance
<ivo> in KDE, .desktop files are issues. Because KDE does not check for MIME types/extenssions conflicts, so a user may run a file with a .mp3 (for example) extenssion, that can execute a command (it can be a .desktop file)
<tahir> its not there either. i recall last time i had to install a special package. imma go look that up
<ivo> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/18028/ this idea shows the problem
<thorns> Hello
<thorns> Anyone aware of any problems with the keyboard in Kubuntu?
<thorns> Or KDE4
<thorns> No repeat rate
<thorns> Capslock acts as ShiftLock (?)
<thorns> Enter sends newline
<thorns> Sometimes Capslock led functions in reverse of its actual state
<thorns> And I haven't done any keyboard/Xinput related configurations
<thorns> I'm thinking this could be a problem with Hal
<thechris> do you use xmodmap
<thorns> No
<thechris> or have the wrong keyboard layout selected
<thorns> No, not that
<thechris> so, my box won't reboot
<thorns> I don't think a keyboard layout could do this
<thechris> instead of rebooting, it just displays garbled text
<thechris> have you checked the keyboard settings?  they may be in the "reigonal" section, instead of the input devices
<gribouille> ok, I've upgraded to kde 4.2, and, of course, the new kde fails miserably
<gribouille> the problems are :
<gribouille> - no keyboard input
<gribouille> - the windows don't have any borders
<thorns> thechris: Thanks, but it's really not that. Since I have installed Kubuntu, I have changed NOTHING.
<thorns> thechris: Which can only mean that an update screwed something
<thorns> gribouille: Hmm... didn't experience the window borders thing
<thechris> gribouille: thats possible.  you might need to switch to a different vc and reload kde-window-manager and kde-workspace-bin
<geoffrey_> salut
<thechris> I had dependcy issues with a fresh install and kde4.2
<gribouille> thechris, I even rebooted and deleted ~/.kde, but the result is the same
<thechris> and if the install breaks halfway though you'll lose kdb/borders
<thorns> gribouille: I WAS ABOUT TO DO THAT
<thorns> darn it! CAPSLOCK SWITCHED AGAIN RANDOMLY
<thorns> AND AGAIN
<gribouille> it's really unbelievable
<thorns> IT DOES IT BY ITSELF
<gribouille> for years, I used redhat/fedora, and I didn't experience such problems
<thorns> :(
<thechris> gribouille: i think kde4.2 just isn't ready in the packages yet
<thorns> that might not be it
<gribouille> thechris, what do you mean ?
<thechris> there are tonsof system configs, the package is new, and clearly hasn't been well tested
<gribouille> thechris, so, why is it available ?
<thechris> I've had the exact same issues as you, but it was becasue the install failed half way
<gribouille> thechris, so, what did you do ?
<thechris> gribouille: its not really -- you have to enable a testing archive to get access to it
<thorns> thechris: I don't believe packages enter the repository without being well tested
<gribouille> thorns, so, why does it fail ?
<thechris> gribouille: so, i had to remove ksyslog, something else, and kde-window-manager, then install kde-workspace
<hyper_ch> how do I properly run strigi daemon in kde 4.2?
<gribouille> thechris, what is kde-workspace ?
<thechris> thorns: its in the pre-release / testing repository.  In this case, i'm guessing it wasn't tested on amd64 kubuntu 8.10 installs, as it certainly doesn't work.
<thechris> gribouille: its a pacakge that contains the same file as another package, and this conflict breaks the install
<thechris> like if you were to try to apt-get anything, it would probably not work...
<thorns> gribouille: I do not know. But I think I can rule out thechris' idea.
<gribouille> so, I think I'll stock with hardy and kde 3 for a long time
<gribouille> s/stock/stick
<thechris> well, to happen, i would suspect that the kde install failed.  so if you got or still get errors with apt get, my suggestions are more likely
<thechris> as I'm saying I don't think you actually finished the KDE4.2 install
<gribouille> thechris, yes it failed at some point
<thechris> gribouille: and did you fix it before restarting kde?
<gribouille> thechris, it told me to type "apt-get -f install", which I did and it resumed normally
<failers^> is it a known bug that when using compiz you get some minor graphical bugs?
<thechris> gribouille: really?  you were lucky
<gribouille> thechris, nit really, because my system is broken now
<thechris> gribouille: in anycase, you might want to remove and reinstall kde-workspace
<gribouille> thechris, do you think it will solve the problem ?
<thechris> reallistically, i think it won't let you reinstall, and from there it will allow you to solve the problem
<thechris> but in the end, yes.
<ivan_> que ondas aqui
<ivan_> que onditas
<ivan_> esto parece un chat:S
<gribouille> there is no kde-workspace on my system
<anthony> bobcat
<ivan_> simon
<Guest34461> bobcat
<ivan_> no entiendo ni papa
<thechris> gribouille: ah, that might be an issue as well
<gribouille> I tried apt-get install kde-workspace, but apt-get didn't find it
<thechris> oh, it must be something similarly named
<thechris> kdebase-workspace
<gribouille> ok, it seems ok. the problem was just that the package kde-window-manager wasn't installed
<thechris> ah, and it allowed you to install it?
<gribouille> thechris, yes
<thechris> man, it put up much less fight for you!
<gribouille> thechris, but it was just by chance
<renzo> hola
<thechris> though i don't think i'm going to solve my reboot issues
<gribouille> I just don't understand how apt  could install kde 4.2 without a window manager
<renzo> alguna persona habla españaol
<Led_Zeppelin> Trying to install kde4 for Ubuntu 7.10 (gutsy). When I login to Kde4 session, I get a blank screen. Any ideas how I can fix this?
<thechris> gribouille: you issued the -f, maybe thats what it decided to force
<renzo> que me pueda ayudar
<gribouille> Led_Zeppelin, you're not going to have mutch fun with kde 4 under gutsy
<Led_Zeppelin> why is that?
<Led_Zeppelin> I don't like the new ubuntu because of its inittab
<gribouille> Led_Zeppelin, even under hardy it sux
<Led_Zeppelin> its has too many wierd kind. I like old school stuff
<Led_Zeppelin> why does it suck?
<Led_Zeppelin> Its the same OS with different kernel version
<Led_Zeppelin> whats is thissue?
<gribouille> Led_Zeppelin, so stick with old school software, like kde 3
<failers^> why cant i add kubuntu experimental ppa to software sources or well i can add it but when i update my package manager i dont think i get the "experimental" packages
<Led_Zeppelin> I have used KDe4 and its really nice. Just that I don't want to upgrade my entire OS for it.
<gribouille> Led_Zeppelin, you'll have to, sooner or later
<Led_Zeppelin> gribouille, not really.
<thechris> failers^: so, if you did if from adept, it might not have worked
<thechris> i know adept messed up for me
<gribouille> Led_Zeppelin, kde 4 is broken under gutsy & hardy
<Led_Zeppelin> oh...
<Led_Zeppelin> didn't know that.
<gribouille> Led_Zeppelin, I tried it
<failers^> thechris hm ok can you help me with giving me the konosle command to add it then since i dont quite get it after reading the guides on the ppa homepage
<failers^> *konsole
<thechris> failers^: i guess:  sudo $EDITOR /etc/apt/sources.list
<thechris> i use vim, but its got a very steep learning curve just to modify one file
<thechris> and i've got no idea what the non-vim editors installed by default would be
<failers^> thechris ok
<senorpedro> nano is pretty easy to use
<failers^> btw what should i chmod my home/user/.gnupg/gpg.conf to since it warns about wrong permission
<failers^> and im always logged in on root user so :P
<tahir> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<cuznt> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<failers^> !fail
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fail
<slow-motion> hi
<ockonal> Hello
<ockonal> Please, tell me how to update kde 4.1 to 4.2?
<athlon1> Hallo. I use vmware for virutalization. But I'd like to know if any has tested a good opensource virtual machine software which support, at least, windows and linux and have a good interface to manage it.
<ockonal> athlon: VirtualBox?
<ockonal> athlon1: VirtualBox?
<athlon1> Doest it support windows and linux and have a good interface to manage it?
<thechris> ockonal: there is a guide on kubuntu.org that has mixed results
<ockonal> athlon1: yeah
<ockonal> athlon1: user-friendly interface and many supported os
<athlon1> OK, I'm going to try it...
<athlon1> Thanks
<ockonal> thechris: at least, i know hot to do it. But i had some trouble
<ockonal> athlon1: ;)
<thechris> ockonal: so, you might have to juggle some of the dependencies
<thechris> but it seems to be different for some people
<ockonal> thechris: after package downloading i had some error. Something about Api
<thechris> the apt-get -f install will work for some people
<ockonal> thechirs: ok, thanks. I'll try it now.
<ockonal> thechirs: i wasn't at Linux much time :).
<ockonal> thechirs: ok, after re-updating i have that error again. Can i post it for u?
<thechris> ockonal: i've been using gentoo for years, and was hoping that *buntu would be good.
<paolo_> hi, does wxwidgets use the standard c++ library ?
<thechris> ockonal: so, you might want to find a pastebin service to post the error
<thechris> ockonal: see /topic
<ockonal> thechris: The requested operation could not be completed
<ockonal> thechirs: i can't come to site
<paolo_> I know this question could seem absurd but I need to know if it optimizes that for embedded stuff
<ockonal> paolo_: wikipedia knows it ;))
<paolo_> ockonal: I don't believe that
<ockonal> thechirs: it something with my browser. I'll be back :) Wait, please
<bigjocker> is there a way to make the KDE 4.2 kickoff look like the main menu of KDE 3.5?
<bigjocker> i dont like the tabs
<BluesKaj> bigjocker , right click on the kmenu , choose classic menu style
<bigjocker> BluesKaj, oh
<bigjocker> lol
<bigjocker> thanks
<BluesKaj> np :0
<BluesKaj> I prefer it too
<thechris> "configure file sharing" in dolphin does nothing
<thechris> is there something that needs to be done to make it do something?
<thechris> any idea how to restart samba?
<ockonal> thechirs: Thanks. Allest ist gut :)
<thechris> thats good
<ockonal> thechris: but after rebooting a had no kwin
<ockonal> thechris: and input-devices didn't work :)
<ockonal> thechris: do u programming? I have one question about kde4
<senorpedro> thechris: /etc/init/samba restart
<thechris> ockonal: i don't program for kde
<ockonal> thechris: Ok. Thanks a lot.
<bigjocker> i'm liking kde4 so muh after i changed the kicker look and feel to the classic one
<asobi> my ipod doesn't unmount
<ockonal> asobi: how did u try?
<ockonal> bigjocker: after kde 4.2 releasing there are many thinks to like it ;)
<asobi> the disconnect button in amarok
<ockonal> asobi: kde4?
<asobi> no 3
<asobi> hardy
<ockonal> asobi: mm.. I can't remember, are there any function in Dolphin int kde3
<asobi> i use konqueror
<asobi> when i connect ipod, it will mount
<asobi> but then amarok won't unmount
<asobi> i tried deleting settings and redoing it but failed
<asobi> maybe i should put in fstab?
<ockonal> asoby: wait, please
<ockonal> asoby: lsusb in console
<ockonal> asoby: what the text
<asobi> http://pastebin.com/m1102b1e3
<asobi> not sure it says 40G, it's 20...
<triph> yoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyo
<ockonal> asobi: ok
<ockonal> asoby: you may use #umount
<ockonal> asoby: dir /dev/
<asobi> whoa
<ockonal> asobi: ?
<asobi> http://pastebin.com/d756ea980
<ockonal> asobi: wow :)
<ockonal> asobi: by what thing your iPod connected to the comp?
<asobi> usb
<ockonal> asobi: try this: umount /dev/usb_drive
<ockonal> asobi: but i'm not shure, that it'll help u
<asobi> O.o
<asobi> let me try amarok again
<asobi> nope
<asobi> hmm
<asobi> i don't think i want to do that
<ockonal> asobi: :)
<asobi> i have more than 1 usb connected
<asobi> what's cmd for list of mounted devices?
<kaiser> hi
<ockonal> asobi: man umount
<ockonal> kaiser: hi
<El> hola
<asobi> nope
<asobi> it unmounts...but ipod screen still shows "do not disconnect"
<senorpedro> asobi: mount
<senorpedro> just type 'mount' in the shell
<senorpedro> then you'll see all mounted devices
<asobi> yea, i got that
<asobi> i can't unmount
<asobi> or at least my ipod doesn't think it's unmounted...
<senorpedro> what message?
<asobi> it unmounts...but ipod screen still shows "do not disconnect"
<senorpedro> so?
<asobi> my ipod has trouble turning on
<senorpedro> is it bad to unplug the ipod if it shows this message?
<asobi> i am guessing yes
<senorpedro> try remounting/unmounting the ipod
<senorpedro> maybe then
<slhk> asobi: it happens to me also with my mobile phone and with the psp, I just make sure I actually unmounted it and ignore the messsage on the device
<asobi> done that multiple times
<asobi> hmm
<senorpedro> yeah, just pull the plug
<asobi> i have
<asobi> but lately my ipod has trouble turning on...
<senorpedro> still the message?
<senorpedro> well its on right now, is it?
<asobi> yea
<asobi> well, i don't want to wait until it fails to turn on -_-
<slhk> you may try with a fsck
<senorpedro> you mean when you now turn it off you cant turn it back on?
<asobi> fsck?
<asobi> i think maybe i should put it in fstab?
<slhk> fsck checks the filesystem
<asobi> fsck /dev/ipod?
<senorpedro> does fsck work with the ipod filesystem?
<slhk> yes, take a look at man fsck eventually
<slhk> it should be a vfat filesystem
<slhk> you can get more info with sudo vol_id /dev/ipod
<draik_> Can someone help me restore GRUB? I have XP on 500GB and Kubuntu on 1TB.
<asobi> i think i need to add it to fstab
<Milusos> hola
<slhk> asobi: you need only if you want to have it mounted automatically at boot time or you want to (u)mount it from the command line as a user (without sudo)
<slhk> if you access it through konqueror or dolphin you don't need to
<asobi> it works fine in konqueror, just not amarok
<asobi> i think it's confused between the dev and the mount point
<senorpedro> yeah, amarok sucks with mounted devices
<asobi> they need to fix it -_-
<maco> is there a way to have a folder load in a tab in the *background* in kmail instead of taking over that whole part of the screen with a splash screen?
<asobi> thank you all, as long as my ipod works, it's fine
<halfsane> hey gents,  can you configure desktop cube in KDE 4.2 to allow dragging windows or text to another workspace?
<thorns> halfsane: sure
<thorns> halfsane: It should be a setting under the window manager settings dialog
<thorns> Ie. allowing of dragging of windows between workspaces
<halfsane> thorns: I'm new to KDE, I cannot find that setting
<ghostcube> halfsane, afaik not have u checked the cube settings
<halfsane> ghostcube:  yes, there isn't much there   seems much more configurable using compiz in gnome unless im missing something
<maco> halfsane: you could still use compiz...
<maco> halfsane: kwin doesnt have all of compiz's insane # of plugins
<twisterz> :)
<twisterz> yaaa
<halfsane> maco: gotcha, I am digging kwins integration into KDE a lot, but it sounds like I may be overall happier with compiz from what I gather
<thorns> halfsane: Opem System Settings from the KDE Menu, click Window Behaviour Icon, move to the Advanced tab, enable Active Desktop Borders only when moving windows
<twisterz> L)
<halfsane> throns: thats it , thanks a ton!
<thorns> halfsane: no problem
<thorns> halfsane: please consider using tab completion on nick names, ie. type "tho" then press TAB once or twice or more
<halfsane> thorns: good call     ill do that
<thorns> :-)
<ockonal> which of u use Python for programming?
<ockonal> In Eclipse+PyDev i've created  some module: module_name
<ockonal> there is 1 class: main.py
<ockonal> when i tried to import it: from module_name import MainClass
<ockonal> ImportError: No module named module_name.MainClass
<gleyve> I have some problemas with synaptic
<gleyve> anyone could help me?
<ockonal> gleyve: ?
<gleyve> E: acpi-support: problemas de dependência - deixando desconfigurado
<gleyve> some dependecy problem
<gleyve> dependencies porblems
<gleyve> now my firefox doesn't work anymore
<gleyve> I've installed the ubutu update, after my synaptic broke
<carpii> can anyone recommend a good color picker for web developers on kde ?
<ockonal> carpil: there is a plasmoid
<ockonal> carpil: just find it :)
<wildbat> hello ^^
<nate_> where should i extract/install tar files
<nate_> home?
<wildbat> no body home xD
<wildbat> what you are trying to do ?
<nate_> palpc
<wildbat> you can extract tart file whereever you have access right
<nate_> is there a best place to, i have read it is not good to install in /home
<maco> nate_: extracting and installing are different things
<nate_> where would you install such a prog
<wildbat> idk what palpc are but extracting don't have anything to do with install ( normally you do extract the make, make install , etc)  )
<wildbat> then*
<nate_> after the make can i remove the extracted folder
<wildbat> after you install , yes
<nate_> thanks, also i have a hella time with youtube and firefox, sometimes it plays fine other times the time comes up Nan:NaN and is glitchy.
<wildbat> NaN?  you have screenshot>
<wildbat> ?
<nate_> nan:nan in the time into the video spot, googled it might meant Not A Number.
<maco> that's the usual meaning for NaN in Java and Javascript
<maco> not sure about other langs
<carpii> yeah it usually means unassigned, or infinity
<carpii> either way, its not valid :p
<carpii> i dont have any youtube problems, but im on kde 3.5
<nate_> thought maybe there was an algarythem problem
<wildbat> may be connection problem like bad signal in wifi ?
<nate_> what hardwired, hope not
<nate_> not what , is
<wildbat> or may be the server problem ~ you have and problem other then youtube?
<nate_> how do i know which dke im running
<nate_> *kfr
<nate_> *kde
<nate_> blah
<PhilRod> help -> about kde in any kde app
<wildbat> btw, ppl i am having funny problem on my laptop,  the lid switch isn't working until i suspend RAM or the timer turn the screen off any clue?
<nate_> 3.5.1, its only some videos, is that probly a server thing
<maco> how do i make KDE stop opening everything in ~/Documents?  KRunner opens there, and i want it to stop
<wildbat> stop KRunner ? ^^b
<maco> wildbat: no, i want KRunner to start in ~, not ~/Documents
<maco> Terminator keep starting in Documents too. i cant find any setting thats telling KDE to treat $HOME as meaning ~/Documents instead of ~
<Guest71818> ai pessoal, alguem sabe pq o flash player nao funciona no firefox3 no kurumin NG?
<Raylz> hi, how can i set the folderview widget fullscreen in kde 4.2
<Raylz> did you integrate that option yet?
<wildbat> maco: no idea ~ i don't have Documents @ home
<failers^> Raylz
<Raylz> aye?
<failers^> right click on desktop got to appearence settings change desktop activity to folder view
<failers^> and you get desktop "full screen" on the desktop
<failers^> if you get what i mean :)
<Raylz> failers^: oh, well hidden :)
<Raylz> ty
<failers^> np
<wildbat> is KDE4.2 good to use ? what's news?
<Raylz> wildbat: it feels a bit slow
#kubuntu 2009-02-15
<carpii> some people like it, some people dont.  Most agree its not finished
<Raylz> some stuff crashes
<Raylz> not rly stable yet
<Raylz> at least the kubuntu packages
<wildbat> i see guess i will wait till is stablized
<Raylz> i guess it'll be finished with the 4.5 release :)
<Raylz> i heard it worked quite fine in opensuse
<Raylz> am i the only one who dislikes the update manager?
<Raylz> it somehow doesnt work well with apt-get
<Raylz> too complicated and too slow
<Raylz> the graphical frontend
<wildbat> agree
<wildbat> the most stupid thing is the downloading .... don't ppl use pipelining ... download 1 by 1 ..... grrrrr
<failers^> and sometimes i dont find certain packages thru adepts search function while i find them in synaptic
<deepfriedsquirre> Gah
<deepfriedsquirre> I find that with aptitude
<deepfriedsquirre> Oh, and I can usually find virtually nothing with adept; maybe I was using it wrongly.
<deepfriedsquirre> *badly
<bazhang> apt-cache search package/related works well
<deepfriedsquirre> Cheers
<deepfriedsquirre> Forgot about that :P
<bigsnakke> buonasera
<bigsnakke> c'è nessuno?
<bigsnakke> somebody listen?
<Macer> hi
<bigsnakke> hi
<Macer> was wondering if anybody here runs kubuntu on a picoitx based system
<Macer> like an artigo
<Macer> was just wondering if the vx700 chipset had any support for any 3D effects in kwin
<bigsnakke> have a suggestion for use a lan printer windows istalled?
<Macer> i ordered an artigo a couple days ago and was planning on putting kubuntu on it when it shows
<Macer> use a lan printer windows installed?
<Macer> i don't understand the question
<bigsnakke> i use kubuntu but the printer is istalled on windows xp in other machine
<Macer> use CUPS
<Macer> actually.. in kubuntu.. you should just be able to go to the printer settings and it will do most of it for you
<Macer> i'm pretty sure CUPS comes installed by default.. but if it doesn't you should be able to get it going pretty easily
<Macer> also ... just go to google and look for "setting up printer kubuntu"
<Macer> i'm sure you'll find a thousand web sites telling you how to do it
<bigsnakke> ok...thanks... i searching for...
<afeijo> my processor is at 100% caused my kded [kdeinit], I try to kill it without success :( what can I do?
<giarca> afeijo: but you killed or not?
<afeijo> good, I manage to kill the 2 PID with sudo kill -9
<afeijo> I just did
<afeijo> but why that happened?
<giarca> ok :)
<afeijo> I noticed it yesterday, my CPU FAN high noise
<giarca> afeijo: kde stable?
<afeijo> now it is colling down :)
<afeijo> yeah, all OK so far
<giarca> goof
<giarca> good
<afeijo> just some minor Fusion problems ocasionally
<giarca> ;)
<Castawayz> should i download the 64 bit kubuntu if i have a 64 bit intel operating system? im confused because it says "AMD"
<Castawayz> processor *
<Dragnslcr> I think all of Intel's 64-processors are amd64
<Dragnslcr> At least any that you're likely to have
<giarca> it's not called amd64 but x86_64, or i'm wrong?
<Castawayz> it's a brand new laptop yeah
<Castawayz> i thought amd was a brand my bad
<Dragnslcr> It is
<Dragnslcr> If I remember correctly, Intel's first 64-bit architectures weren't very good, so they started using AMD's
<Dragnslcr> Wikipedia claims that amd64 and x86-64 are the same thing
<giarca> in download page of kubuntu.com = 64bit AMD and Intel computers
<giarca> :D
<giarca> Dragnslcr: yes
<giarca> :D
<x_link> Hi!
<x_link> I need some help with kubuntu.
<x_link> Ktorrent i mean.
<x_link> I just pressed  something wrong and something dissapeared in ktorrent. I don't know what it's called in english.
<x_link> But it's where "File, Edit, Settings" etc. are.
<x_link> Does anybody know what/where I mean?
<jessie> x_link: the menu bar...
<ncfi1013> my ipod was working fine this morning. now i can't get it to mount. ive tried everything i can think of to get it to mount again. please help. can anybody tell me what this means and how to fix it? i have to go to work tonight and i will go crazy if i dont have any music to listen to so i dont have to listen to those all those morons that i work with. here is the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/118226/
<x_link> jessie: yes, exacly.
<jessie> x_link: let me look
<x_link> I disabled it or something like that by misstake =/
<Guest31200> o.ò
<ncfi1013> my ipod was working fine this morning. now i can't get it to mount. ive tried everything i can think of to get it to mount again. please help. can anybody tell me what this means and how to fix it? i have to go to work tonight and i will go crazy if i dont have any music to listen to so i dont have to listen to those all those morons that i work with. here is the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/118226/
<Guest31200> I am lost oÒ
<ncfi1013> my ipod was working fine this morning. now i can't get it to mount. ive tried everything i can think of to get it to mount again. please help. can anybody tell me what this means and how to fix it? here is the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/118226/
<darkenergy> can someone please give me a definite answer, will bluetooth "pand" work in intrepid now? i'm trying to avoid going through the trouble of a fresh install to find out it doesn't again and downgrading
<zaapiel-mobile> what is pand?
<darkenergy> bluetooth networking
<zaapiel-mobile> kbluetooth4 is what im using
<zaapiel-mobile> it works fine on 8.10
<darkenergy> it didn't before but that's not what i'm worried about
<darkenergy> kbluetooth handles obex and hid
<darkenergy> not pan
<darkenergy> its the workaround i use for nonfunctional adhoc networking
<darkenergy> this is really frustrating, i'm considering going back to fedora
<failers> anyone got a .deb for wine 1.1.15 ?
<Guest31200> does anyone knows about an icq where u can send and get some pics or music?
<darkenergy> zaapiel-mobile: can you run pand at the shell?
<giarca> darkenergy: my repo have bluez-compat package that provides pand
<giarca> no installed - no tried
<giarca> only an info :)
<darkenergy> last time i tried it was a dummy package
<darkenergy> dummy program
<darkenergy> did nothing
<darkenergy> that was soon after the intrepid release
<giarca> ah... ok
<darkenergy> apparently bluetooth functionality has been improved now but there's no mention of PAN anywhere i've looked
<giarca> darkenergy: something there is on www but so far from official guide...
<darkenergy> what's that?
<kalp> hello
<ncfi1013> my ipod was working fine this morning. now i cant get it to mount. ive trien everything i can think of to get it to mount again. please help. can anybody tell me what this means and how to fix it? here are two pastebins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/118226/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/118227/
<darkenergy> ncfi1013: tried a manual mount?
<ncfi1013> how do i do that darkenergy?
<darkenergy> sudo mkdir /mnt/ipod
<darkenergy> sudo mount /dev/sdh1 /mnt/ipod
<ncfi1013> in terminal darkenergy?
<darkenergy> yes
<ncfi1013> darkenergy mount: mount point /mnt/ipod does not exist
<darkenergy> "sudo mount /dev/sdh1 /mnt/ipod" first to create the folder
<darkenergy> sudo mkdir /mnt/ipod
<darkenergy> sorry
<wrinkliez> hey guys, what do you use to extract rars in kde?
<khalid> hola sala de español porafa
<wrinkliez> just ark?
<ncfi1013> thats ok. darkenergy mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/ipod': File exists
<darkenergy> ncfi1013: you've run the command already then
<darkenergy> now run the mount command
<wrinkliez> nm, im dumb.  didnt install unrar XD
<ncfi1013> darkenergy which is...?
<darkenergy> sudo mount /dev/sdh1 /mnt/ipod
<ncfi1013> darkenergy http://paste.ubuntu.com/118238/
<darkenergy> ncfi1013: good, now open the folder
<darkenergy> "/mnt/ipod"
<darkenergy> in dolphin or konqueror or whatever
<ncfi1013> ok did that darkenergy
<ncfi1013> in dolphin
<darkenergy> and the ipod is mounted?
<ncfi1013> darkenergy in dolphin it is but still not in amarok
<darkenergy> ncfi1013: did you reboot?
<ncfi1013> darkenergy full reboot or just the xserver
<darkenergy> if it mounted then there's nothing wrong with the ipod filesystem
<darkenergy> try a full reboot next time
<ncfi1013> darkenergy i did that about an hour or so ago also and still no mount is amarok
<darkenergy> ncfi1013: did you unplug before rebooting?
<ncfi1013> darkenergy yes if i dont when i reboot the computer will want to reboot from the ipod
<WatThef00k> is everyone able to compile kdevelop from svn HEAD?
<WatThef00k> compile from today or very recently?
<wildbat> do anyknow how to fix lid button on nc6320? my laptop's lid button won't work until i suspend or powersaving timer turn off the screen once.....
<WatThef00k> do u guys know how to set the cpu frequency
<WatThef00k> my cpu is set at 1GHz by the kernel
<WatThef00k> i want to set it back up to its stock speed of 2.4GHz for testing an app
<wildbat> it should set on demand
<badpc> anyone have any idea how to install a Hauppauge 1600 wuntv card?
<dennis> quit
<glade88> in what way can I make konsole make use of my internet proxy settings?
<wildbat> anyone know how do i play rmvb othere then realplayer ?
<glade88> systemsettings -> network settings changes it for konqui but not for konsole
<Dr_willis> what does konsole have to do with internet settings?
<Dr_willis> wildbat,  gmplayer + the w32codecs pack works here for rmvb
<glade88> Dr_willis: svn, bzr ?
<Dr_willis> those programs would need the proxy settings..  not konsole. -  from my 'logic'
<glade88> ?
<Dr_willis> most proberly read some enviromental variable
<glade88> how will they not need konsole? they are CLI tools
<glade88> plus apt-get should be another one I need
<Dr_willis> konsole is just a terminal-emulator
<glade88> (I definitely prefer it over adept)
<Dr_willis> you could use xterm, gnome-terminal, or any of 14+ others
<glade88> yes, and my terminal is not detecting my nwork settings
<glade88> I know that
<glade88> shouldnt network settings in systemsettings be global?
<glade88> if it works for konqui and quassel, why not konsole?
<kannan> dolphin is very slow..how can i improve its performance
<glade88> or why not any other terminal emulator
<Dr_willis> konsole dosent have any network settings.. since its not really using the proxy. the apps  are using them. and  if they are not kde specific apps - then they proberly dont read the kde's proxy settings.
<glade88> ok, well. I'll put it this way :) I have a Gnome box. Now if I use System -> Preferences -> Network proxy, it changes globally for every single application.
<glade88> for svn and bzr too. but not here
<Dr_willis> ive never seen that happen glade88
<Dr_willis> could be its setting some enviroment variable. check the output of 'set' perhaps
<glade88> never seen what happen?
<glade88> a min
<Dr_willis> that woudl be my guess as to how its getting set.
<wildbat> Dr_willes: gmplayer ?  let me try ~
<glade88> Dr_willis: I have "core.gitProxy" in the file, nothing more
<glade88> file -> settings
<Dr_willis> try logging in at a console (alt-ctrl-f1) and try svn and see if it some how sess the proxy that way
<glade88> a min
<glade88> same
<glade88> does not connect at all
<Dr_willis> so it appears that 'gnome-terminal' is setting some proxy setting the priograms that get ran under it - read.
<Dr_willis> run a gnome-terminal under kde and see if it works?
<glade88> no, xterm works under gnome as well
<glade88> not here
<glade88> and gtk apps x/ (110mb of libs .. sigh)
<Dr_willis> you mean to say that 'cvs' in xterm, under gnome. reads the proper proxy setting.
<wildbat> Dr_willis: it is for windows don't in GMPlayer
<Dr_willis> wildbat,  i play rmbv under ubuntu with gmplayer, and in geexbox also. (which uses mplayer)
<Dr_willis> You did install the w32codec package?
<wildbat> ya
<glade88> Dr_willis: probably.
<wildbat> i got vlc, kmplayer w32codec and realplayer but for some reason  the rmvb isn't playing
<Dr_willis> run the player from a terminal.. look for error messages/info
<wildbat> while it work fine on my windows
<Dr_willis> try gmplayer not kmplayer perhaps?
<Dr_willis> gmplayer whatever.rmvb
<wildbat> i don't have gmplayer is kmplayer the same?
<Dr_willis> should be.. but thats no guarentee
<Dr_willis> try normal 'mplayer' L:)
<Dr_willis> mplayer whatever.rmvb
<Dr_willis> the only rmvb i have are some cartoons..  and they all played for me. except  in windows-media-plauyer.. go figure.. :P
<wildbat> lol
<wildbat> cartoons!!!!
<wildbat> lol ~
<wildbat> got it work now XD
<wildbat> was missing mplayer XD somehow
<Dr_willis> wow.. and the magic trick was? :) lol
<Dr_willis> heh.
<wildbat> lol
<Dr_willis> i wonder how kmplayer got installed without mplayer
<wildbat> install almost everyhing but the mplayer XD
<wildbat> i have no idea
<Dr_willis> i dident care much for kmplayer last i used it.. I just use gmplayer
<wildbat> gmplayer not got kde right ~ i can't find in in apt
<wildbat> it*
<Dr_willis> !info gmplayer
<ubottu> Package gmplayer does not exist in intrepid
<Dr_willis> it may be called gnome-mplayer
<Dr_willis> !find mplayer
<ubottu> Found: kmplayer, kmplayer-base, kmplayer-doc, kmplayer-konq-plugins, python-templayer (and 14 others)
<Dr_willis> !info gnome-mplayer
<ubottu> gnome-mplayer (source: gnome-mplayer): A simple GUI for MPlayer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.7.0-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 238 kB, installed size 840 kB
<Dr_willis> mpklayer has like 4+ front ends.
<Dr_willis> !find gmplayer
<ubottu> File gmplayer found in fvwm-crystal, gnome-icon-theme-gperfection2, mplayer
<Dr_willis> mplayer package aprantly includes gmplayer, then theres gnome-mplayer  also?
<wildbat> so it is for gnome then
<Dr_willis> gnome-mplayer is specifically for gnome.. but it will run under kde fine
<Dr_willis> there really no 'just for gnome, or just for kde' stuff. :) but some apps work best under one or the other
<wildbat> i see
<Dr_willis> im not in ubuntu at the moment to test.. but if you installed mplayer.. it may of uincluuded gmplayer
<Dr_willis> try 'gmplayer' at a terminal
<sparr> KDE turns on the screensaver if i dont move the mouse for X minutes.  How do I make it watch keyboard and mouse button events too?
<wildbat> gmplayer @ terminal = mplayer XD
<Dr_willis> technically thats not true wildbat
<Dr_willis> mplayer - has no 'gui/controlls' its all keyboard.. you can even run mplayer on the console with the right optuiions and watch videos in the framebuffer
<Dr_willis> gmplayer is mplayer wrapped in a simple themeable interface
<Dr_willis> smplayer also wraps mplayer (i think)
<Dr_willis> now KMPLAYER may be the oddball.. it may actually do things a little differently
<wildbat> i see
<wildbat> do you know how to fix lid button on my liptop? my laptop's lid button won't work until i suspend or powersaving timer turn off the screen once.....
<Dr_willis> I rarely mess wih my laptops lid.
<Dr_willis> So no idea.
<wildbat> kk
<OxDeadC0de> Anyone know why I can't compile programs anymore? I had qt installed to /opt, then I erased that version and installed it to /usr, not I get stupid errors like "cstdlib.h" not found when it's in /usr/include - I've set INCLUDE, INCLUDE_PATH, QTDIR, CPLUS_INCLUDE_PATH all to /usr/include, and it still gives me that error
<OxDeadC0de> I do have build-essentials and all the others installed it's not that
<OxDeadC0de> (I'm getting the errors when trying to compile qt itself, and qt applications like kdelibs)
<OxDeadC0de> bah, it works when I do: echo "#include <stdlib.h>" > a.cpp && g++ a.cpp, just not with qt >< ffs
<wildbat> sorry  no idea  i am new to linux
<wildbat> try in channel C++ they may know
<OxDeadC0de> they won't, this is qt/kde issue, hence why I'm asking in a kde based room where maybe a dev is (I also ask in other rooms)
<wildbat>  oh
<PSiL0> A few days after upgrading to ATI's catalyst 9.1 drivers (fglrx 8.573), it seems like the system hangs whenever I shutdown.. Methinks it is xorg server's inability to finish its process.. is there any way aroudn this problem?
<PSiL0> What led to me to believe it is an x issue is the fact when I logoff and try to restart x, the system hangs..
<PSiL0> x86_64, 8.10 kubuntu, kde 4.2.0
<balrog__> where does ktorrent store the .torrent files?
<Dr_willis> I would guess in .kde* somewhere :)
<songjian> ???????????
<maco> so, konqueror has an option to open a terminal emulator. great! but it doesn't have any prompt and just hangs when i try to run a process in it...
<wrinkliez> does anyone actually use konqueror as a browser?
<Dr_willis> I dont. others do
<wrinkliez> lol I think that the kde developers are just reluctant to throw in the towel after theyve worked so hard on it
<wrinkliez> it doesnt render things correctly, firefox does, and it has support for plugins
<wildbat> browser is the hardest project ~ look at netscape, ie, and not firefox ~ all is broken down
<asobi> anyway for amarok to calculate total length of collection without having to insert collection into playlist?
<wrinkliez> yeah but why are they bothering with a browser?  use the resources for other things
<wrinkliez> that people use...
<Dr_willis> one would think that since theres so such a browser standards defined.. it would be easy to make one. :)
<Dr_willis> of course the browser stuff is ised in other parts of KDE also.
<Dr_willis> Linux is all about 'Legos and Layers'  little bits forming togeher to do bigger jobs
<maco> wrinkliez: well seeing as firefox on jaunty doesnt start...
<maco> and seeing as konqueror has neat features...
<wrinkliez> well it is jaunty were talking about
<maco> and by the way, it uses KHTML.  as in the rendering engine that webkit uses.  as in safari.
<wrinkliez> well then it is some other problem. facebook chat = works in safari, not in konqueror
<maco> facebook chat = ew, why?
<wrinkliez> lol cause im in college
<wrinkliez> and i want to be cool :D
<maco> im college too
<wrinkliez> you dont use facebook?
<maco> yes, but nobody i know uses the chat feature in it
<wrinkliez> oh
<maco> its like "ok, great. so now we have to keep a firefox tab open, aside from the IM client we've already got open. um, why bother?"
<wrinkliez> i dont know, some of my friends dont bother with im client
<wrinkliez> :(
<maco> theres a fb plugin for pidgin, so ya know ;)
<wrinkliez> yeah but then i seem creepy, because im online 24/7 lol
<maco> away message?
<wrinkliez> i guess i could do that
<maco> i'm online practically that much anyway though...if i'm walking with my lappy in my bag, thats about the only time i'm offline
<wrinkliez> same here.
<wrinkliez> can you change the pidgin sound?
<wrinkliez> sound(s)
<wrinkliez> well a better question would be
<wrinkliez> are there any fitting sounds that can be downloaded somewhere
<wrinkliez> lol
<PSiL0> hmm, seems like kdm cannot stop when the system is shutting down, thus preventing my computer to shutdown...
<federico> ciao
<federico> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<maco> wrinkliez: there are sound themes out there. i usually turn off pidgin sounds
<wrinkliez> for some reason i cant get the pidgin window to blink when i have a new im, so im resorting to sound
<wrinkliez> D:
<CYREX> hi
<CYREX> anyone knows how is the performance of kde 4.2 right now
<maco> CYREX: i like it
<maco> seems faster than gnome to me, actually...
<CYREX> can you tell me how do you feel the windows
<CYREX> when resizing / moving
<maco> resizing is pretty instantaneous, a moment of scrambled widgets as they reorganize themselves from the resize, but no longer of a moment than it takes for the eyes to adjust to the fact that "Omg things just moved"
<kronicKoH> hahaha
<kronicKoH> 15 mo fuckin mins
<kronicKoH> lo
<_Pete_> morning!
<ockonal> _Pete_: hello
<_Pete_> how do I specify which browser is opened when you point a URL in konsole and select "open link" from mouse menu?
<ockonal> _Pete_: it seems your browser
<_Pete_> currently it opens konqueror and I like to change that to opera
<ockonal> _Pete_: kde4?
<_Pete_> it's kde4 konsole running on xfce4 desktop
<ockonal> _Pete_: ok, wait pls
<_Pete_> ok thanks
<ockonal> _Pete_: in console: $ls -al /etc/alternatives/
<_Pete_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  14 2009-02-11 11:22 x-www-browser -> /usr/bin/opera
<_Pete_> I guess need to restart desktop to that take effect
<rohan> i'm using kaffeine 0.8.6 on kubuntu 8.04 and the colors are all messed up in it. i pressed "v" and changed clicked "Defaults", whcih is even uglier. how do i get it all back to "normal"?
<ockonal> rohan: I don't understand :)
<rohan> ockonal: err why?
<ockonal> rohan: i'm bad in English :)
<ockonal> rohan: but i try to help u
<rohan> ockonal: please!
<rohan> if i can get the colors to look how they are in mplayer, it's ok
<ockonal> rohan: can u give screenshot?
<rohan> ockonal: when i save a screenshot from kaffeine by pressing ctrl-s, the colors are perfect
<ockonal> rohan: ok, wait pls. I'll install faffeine.
<rohan> oh i just deleted kaffeinerc and it's fine now! thanks anyway ockonal :)
<ockonal> rohan: :)
<_Pete_> ockonal: konsole still launches konquerer when doing open link
<ockonal> _Pete_: hm
<jussi01> _Pete_: system settings, default applications, web browser ;)
<ockonal> jussi01: in xfce?
<jussi01> ockonal: oh, /me scratches head, why is he asking here then?
<jussi01> _Pete_: ask in #xubuntu
<_Pete_> because it's kde4 application
<_Pete_> jussi01: now it's working when I changed the settings
<ockonal> :)
<jussi01> :)
<_Pete_> another one, is there a way to change konsole copy/paste shortcut's ?
<_Pete_> in kde3 those were configurable
<_Pete_> but havent found how to change in kde4 konsole :(
<jussi01> _Pete_: konsole, settings, configure shortcuts ;)
<_Pete_> oh cool now they are
<_Pete_> some progress then :)
<jussi01> :D
<ockonal> jussi01: on which channel i can ask about programming for kde?
<jussi01> ockonal: in what respect?
<jussi01> contributing to kubuntu?
<jussi01> or just programming?
<ockonal> jussi01: mm.. Just programming on PyKde and PyQt
<jussi01> ockonal: not sure, Id try #kde for starters, they will likely be able to point you in the right direction
<ockonal> jussi01: ok, thanks!
<hunt> hey folks. do someone know a good sheel account?
<ockonal> hunt: what account?
<dutler> hey there, konqueror wants to open all dir in a new window. quite frustrating... any ideas?
<jussi01> dutler: konqueror, settings, configure konqueror, file management, misc options
<hunt> shell account
<hunt>  <ockonal>  shell account..
<Assurbanipal> guys i have been trying to install restricted drivers for nvdia 7800 gtx for a while, but it fails. can someone plz help me out?
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: what trouble?
<Assurbanipal> i have tried to install them several ways... with envy, manuallu, or by enabling the restricted drivers through system settings. but when i restart x, it starts in low grafics mode, saying it need to reconfigure x. i say "yes" and then the x freezes... if i reboot the same happens
<Assurbanipal> i can only reconfigure x through the boot menu option, but then it starts without the restricted drivers
<Assurbanipal> ockonal: what do u think?
<geekaia> Hi
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: wait
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: Try to download drivers from nvidia-site
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: Than compile tham for kernel.
<kp> hi
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: if u don't know how - tell me
<ockonal> kp: hi
<Assurbanipal> i already tried that... i installed them, and nothing happened
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: it's impossible
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: what did u do
<kp> i get error in system settings / keyboard & mouse / keyboard shortcuts
<Assurbanipal> when i tried to install the driver, i asked me to compile the driver for the kernel, i said yes, it did install the driver, but the same happened..
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: have u compiled them for yours kernel?>
<kp> Failed to contact the KDE global shortcuts daemon
<kp> Message: No such object path '/KdedGlobalAccel'
<kp> Error: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownObject
<kp> any ideas how to fix it?
<Assurbanipal> ockonal: i think there must be something wrong with my xorg.conf... i don't know... do u need to have a look at it?
<ockonal> kp: there are many ways in google
<kp> happened because i tried to upgrade to kde 4.2 yesterday
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: Ok, pastebin it
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: but after installing drivers it asks to configure xorf.conf
<Assurbanipal> http://pastebin.com/m798708a
<Assurbanipal> i did what it asked,,, but didn't work
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: Ok, let's do it from start?
<Assurbanipal> ok, what should i do?
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: did u do backup for xorg.conf?
<Assurbanipal> i previously had an ati gpu, i had problems with it, so i installed this nvidia 7800 gtx
<Assurbanipal> but still doesn't work... i am getting mad... what sould i do?
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: ok, try to build driver again, than use nvidia-settings
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: but when it asks to configure xorg,conf press yes
<Assurbanipal> ok step by step... i downloiad the driver right and run it right?
<ockonal> The first, stop kdm. Than run drivers-package, when it asks for building - yes. After that yous should choose configure xorg.conf
<Assurbanipal> so i should logout?
<ockonal> Ctrl + Alt + F1 -you'll get the console
<ockonal> there u must to type: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm sto
<ockonal> *stop
<ockonal> to stop the X
<ockonal> did u do this?
<Assurbanipal> no
<ockonal> ok
<ockonal> wait, i'll write for u some manual
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: ok?
<Assurbanipal> ok i wait
<ockonal> http://pastebin.com/m1d6e1173
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: http://pastebin.com/m1d6e1173
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: Print it and try
<ockonal> http://pastebin.com/m27c966fe
<ockonal> Assurbanipal:  http://pastebin.com/m27c966fe
<Assurbanipal> ok... i will openit on my lap and follow it... have no printer
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: there are some changes
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: see the last ling
<ockonal> *link
<Assurbanipal> ok
<Assurbanipal> ockonal: i get errors
<wolfe_> hi all... can anyone point me to the right irc channel to follow the piratebay press conference?
<koperton> ...
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: what errors?
<Assurbanipal> ockonal: it said there are some other installed drivers that need to be removed and then it tried to remove them... got some errors there, and then i continued but when x started, got another error window saying ubuntu is running in low grapfics mode
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: give me the text of /var/log/nvidia-installer.log
<Assurbanipal> i now get again the same options i was getting before..
<Assurbanipal> wait, i am not in x
<Assurbanipal> i am waiting for x to restart, but takes long..
<Assurbanipal> should i try to reboot? i dont think it responds...
<Assurbanipal> ockonal: ?
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: yes, reboot
<Assurbanipal> and then reconfigure x from the boot menu? i think this is the only way to get into x
<Assurbanipal> ?
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: u did your x-file backup
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: u can just replace file by backup
<Assurbanipal> ocko i did what u said..
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: u can restore X in console
<Assurbanipal> how i do that?
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf~ /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: and all will back
<Assurbanipal> ok... login in
<wolfe_> hi all... can anyone point me to the right irc channel to follow the piratebay press conference?
<drostie> anybody got any idea how to check disk usage under kde 4.2? It used to be in Dolphin but now I'm seeing a "zoom icon" slider bar there instead. Where did it get moved to?
<Assurbanipal> it says... kde detected sound devices... :S
<ockonal> drostie: come to your home-directory, right click - properties
<Assurbanipal> ockonal: that they have been removed!
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: mm..
<wolfe_> drostie: check /usr/bin/baobab, genrally under accessories.
<drostie> ockonal: thanks
<drostie> ^_^
<ockonal> :)
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: ok.. wait
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: really strange
<Assurbanipal> what should i do/
<Assurbanipal> ?
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: after what step did u see the error?
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: During kernel-building?
<Assurbanipal> no, after that...
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: Tell me again, pls, what were there
<Assurbanipal> when installing it said that some other drivers are installed from my OS-trying to remove them... and then it said it could not reach some files...
<Assurbanipal> it continued.... it asked me to reconfigure x-i said yes... and finished
<Assurbanipal> and then... the same again
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: oh.. Really. U didn't remove old-drivers
<Assurbanipal> what should i do?
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: which u tried to install before
<Assurbanipal> how i do it??
<ockonal> sudo apt-get –purge remove nvidia-glx nvidia-settings nvidia-kernel-common linux-restricted-modules*
<ockonal> and try all again
<nikolas_> ockonal: sudo apt-get –purge remove nvidia-glx nvidia-settings nvidia-kernel-common linux-restricted-modules*
<ockonal> nikolas_: ?
<Assurbanipal> nikolas_ is the nick i am connected from my desktop pc... so i can paste u things...
<nikolas_> ockonal: E: Couldn't find package remove
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: have u install drivers before?
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: oops, not for u. Just type command
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: ockonal: sudo apt-get –purge remove nvidia-glx nvidia-settings nvidia-kernel-common linux-restricted-modules*
<ockonal> nikolas_: did u install any drivers before?
<nikolas_> i tried... but as i said didn't work
<ockonal> nikolas_: come to Adept and remove all things which connected with nvidia
<nikolas_> the command should be sudo apt-get purge.... now working
<nikolas_> is that ok?
<nikolas_> ockonal: should i go to synaptic too?
<ockonal> nikolas_: no
<ForeverSmurf> is it possiblel to use kde 4.2 with qt4.5rc1 under kubuntu? qt4.4 and qt4.5 are binary compatible right?
<nikolas_> ok, it removes configuration files and restricted modules... when it fineshes, what's next?
<nikolas_> the same as before? tha man u pastebin me?
<ockonal> nikolas_: now try to install driver again. I wrote some manual before
<nikolas_> ok
<giarca> ockonal: can I ask you why nikolas_ can't go through synaptic instead of Adept?
<giarca> I'm using synaptic instead of Adept... :P
<guodejun> 中文频道？
<ockonal> giarca: adept is very bad in kde4 :)
<ockonal> giarca: i use synaptic too)
<giarca> I think I have misunderstand :P
<giarca> all ok! I understand Adept was the way... I don't think so... ;)
<ockonal> giarca: sorry, i'm bad in English. Sometimes i can't understand :)
<giarca> ockonal: np I'm bad too :)
<Assurbanipal> ockonal: i am in the instalation and it sais it appears another driver is installed on the system. should i remove it? -i will press yes
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: yers
<Assurbanipal> compiling...
<ockonal> giarca: :)
<Assurbanipal> searching for conglicting files to remove... unable to open /usr/lib/nvidia/libglx.so.xserver-xorg-core
<Assurbanipal> ...
<Assurbanipal> what to do now???
<Assurbanipal> says no such file or directory
<Assurbanipal> i can only press ok
<Assurbanipal> ockonal: i press ok
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: there aren't another way
<manjula> Hi all
<Assurbanipal> starting x.... -fatal error, no screen found!
<Assurbanipal> ockonal: ?????
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: i can't understand. It tried to del drivers before.. If u've done it. And it configures xorg.conf not correct
<Assurbanipal> why is that????
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: sudo apt-get –purge remove nvidia-glx nvidia-settings nvidia-kernel-common linux-restricted-modules*
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: did u do that?
<manjula> i am new to kubuntu. i have installed ubuntu then KDE on this. my problem is i want to use compiz fusion. i used synaptic to installed compiz fusion but it seems i cant get Compiz fusion effects on this. instead i am getting compiz features that can be access by kde--> system settings --> desktop
<Assurbanipal> i did all u said
<Assurbanipal> now i have toreconf x from boot menu
<Assurbanipal> to get in...
<Assurbanipal> damn... again...
<ockonal> manjula: in console: compiz --replace
<manjula> ockonal: i will try it thank you
<Assurbanipal> ockonal: what i do next mate??
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: it's very intresting.
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: I have no any idea... But, u can remove all, and install Linux again. Than u'll have clean-os. And try to install as i wrote
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: sorry. It's all i know
<Assurbanipal> i tried damn.... i wish i can avoid that...
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: if u'll reinstall os installer willn't try to delete files
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: and all must be good
<Assurbanipal> install without formating the drive u mean?
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: Clean installation.
<Assurbanipal> what u mean? clean??
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: Format :)
<Assurbanipal> !
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: than there aren't any nvidia-packages
<Assurbanipal> i am in synaptic and searched for "nvidia"
<Assurbanipal> i am purging averyhting related and trying again
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: ok. wait pls again. I'll try something
<Assurbanipal> ockonal: i should not remove?
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: remove what?
<Assurbanipal> all nvidia related packages
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: u must delete all them
<decembre> hello
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: and... i see, that there are some problems with nvidia-driver packages. What version did u get?
<ockonal> decembre: hi
<Assurbanipal> ?
<decembre> has somebody do a apt-get upgrade today ?
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: sudo rm /etc/init.d/nvidia-*
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: try this at least
<ockonal> decembre: i did it yesterday :)
<decembre> ock : ok
<manjula> ockonal: i tried compiz --replace but still it has comiz effects not effects of compiz fusion.... i dont have desktop cube and cube rotate feautered
<decembre> and have you any problem with konqueror ?
<Assurbanipal> no such file or directory it sais
<decembre> I can't use it as file browser !
<manjula> do i have to uninstall all  the compiz  from this before i install compiz fusion |?
<ockonal> manjula: u must to install compiz-configuration tool. There u'll enable this effects
<decembre> this is not good !
<ockonal> decembre: am... I dont use it
<Assurbanipal> installing again...
<manjula> ockonal:  i dont seee a compiz-configuration tool in synaptic
<ockonal> manjula: wait, please
<manjula> ockonal: ok sorry no prob
<Assurbanipal> ockonal: getting the same errors during install
<Assurbanipal> ockonal: it logged in!
<ockonal> manjula: http://pastebin.com/m3f46dafc
<Assurbanipal> how do i check if the driver is in use?
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: wait
<decembre> it's ugly ! konqueror is a good thing for designing web site
<Assurbanipal> it sais that my sound card is removed again....
<Assurbanipal> :S
<ockonal> glxinfo | grep “direct rendering”
<decembre> viewing website as a directory and a site...
<ockonal> decembre: wait, please.
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: sound card doesn't connected with graphic card
<ockonal> Assurbanipal; it's another problem
<Assurbanipal> ..
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: glxinfo | grep “direct rendering”
<makibao> smg
<ockonal> makibao: ?
<Assurbanipal> it says yes
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: what u see
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: good
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: it seems, that drivers work
<Assurbanipal> i enabled desktop effects
<Assurbanipal> it works... are the restricted drivers in use now???
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: yes
<Assurbanipal> because i had 3d effects before, with software acceleration...
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: :) Ok, good luck with them ^_^
<Assurbanipal> ockonal: i opened hardware drivers... they don't seem to be enablled... is this normal?
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: yes
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: i have the same
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: now just try to reboot. Soundcard must work after that
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: and..
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: if u want: nvidia-settings
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: to configure your screen
<Assurbanipal> i don't get a shut down or restart option....
<Assurbanipal> !
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: yeah ^_^
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: just reboot
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: by console
<Assurbanipal> i don't get that either!
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: sudo reboot. It's a bug of kde
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: after rebooting it must works
<Assurbanipal> ok...
<Assurbanipal> wait... iam booting again
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: and.. i haven't it  too in my menu. But i use plasmoid on the desktop
<Assurbanipal> tnx man...seems to be working ok!
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: ;)
<ockonal> Assurbanipal: nice to hear it
<blackflag> hello all :) which command should I use, seeing files growing?
<ockonal> blackflag: hello
<dr_Willis> watch ls -l /path/to/file
<dr_Willis> works very well :)
<blackflag> ahh. :cool, thx!!
<ockonal> dr_Willis: can u tell me something about that? Very intresting :)
<dr_Willis> whats to tell?
<dr_Willis> man watch :)
<ockonal> dr_Willis: :)
<dr_Willis> watch free  In a xterm.. :) instant memory monitor
<ockonal> dr_Willis: wow)) it's very intresting :)))
<ockonal> dr_Willis: thanks, man)
<weedar> Upgraded to KDE 4.2 on my gf's Intrepid laptop - now the keyboard doesn't work in any KDE-apps, they start placed top-left on the screen without a status-bar
<weedar> Ever heard of this problem before? Google isn't returning anything relevant
<ockonal> weedar: yeah. just try:
<ockonal> weedar: rm -r ~/.kde
<ockonal> weedar: sudo aptitude purge kwin && sudo aptitude install kwin
<decembre> weedar : backup personnal datas before !
<ockonal> weedar: i had the same :) Hope, it'll help u
<weedar> ockonal: Thanks! I hope it works :)
<ockonal> decembre: yeah))
<ockonal> weedar: ;)
<decembre> weedar : I think you just need to rm kwinrc !
<ockonal> decembre: no
<decembre> locate kwinrc
<decembre> and rm...
<weedar> decembre: What do you  mean by personal data? That won't delete the files in the /home folder ..?
<ockonal> weedar: no :)
<ockonal> weedar: just do that ;)
<decembre> I means mail, adress
<ockonal> weedar: your personal-data
<decembre> also konqueror cache, bookmarks
<weedar> Oh, ok...I'll just make a tarball out of ~/.kde and go through it later if something important seems to be missing :)
<ockonal> weedar: :) Ok, good luck ;)
<decembre> that's a good idea !
<decembre> so anyone has tried konqueror as filebrowser after today upgrade ?
<decembre> that seems weird to me !
<ockonal> decembre: wait i'll try it
<decembre> ock : thanks !
<ockonal> decembre: hmm. I think, that all is good. What problem have u
<decembre> ock : it's possible I need to restart session
<ockonal> decembre: ok
<decembre> heuuuuu :
<decembre> it's not cool, I tried an other time, and it runs good !
<decembre> I look stupid now...
<pavan_> Hello. I can't connect Wirelessly on KDE 4.2 for some reason. My network shows up, so all is fine with that, but it just doesn't connect. Wireless works fine on Gnome though. Any takers?
<decembre> sometime ago, it said that's a wrong library...
<decembre> someting like this
<ockonal> decembre: :)
<decembre> pavan : do you use a plasmoid to view strength of your wifi signal ?
<decembre> ocktonal : it's okay ... :-)
<decembre> thanks !
<weedar> pavan_: I had the same problem when first upgrading to Intrepid, does trying to connect result in any activity at all or does stay like that grayed out globe?
<decembre> I think I will stay here, it improve my english !
<pavan_> decembre: No I don't. Just the KDE network manager icon in the tray.
<ockonal> decembre: i'm so happy, that i use Linux! :)
<pavan_> weedar: The result is that the KNetworkManager icon does  *work* (The rotating wheel thingy). But that goes on for ever, and it never connects.
<decembre> pavan_:  when you right click on network manager tray icon, does it shows you the network you want ?
<pavan_> decembre: Yes it does.
<weedar> ockonal: reinstalling kwin worked great. Thank you again :-)
<decembre> pavan_: the wheel means it is trying to acquire ip, dns option with dhcp...
<ockonal> weedar: :) I'm happy :)
<lobanov> 1
<pavan_> decembre: Yep. But why doesn't it connect?
<decembre> pavan_ : I don't know that !
<decembre> you can try to rm your network kde conf
<pavan_> decembre: How do I connect from the terminal? sudo iwlist scan throws up my network okay... Trying to sudo dhclient eth1 or wmaster0 doesn't work..
<weedar> pavan_: your network is encrypted somehow, right? With WEP or WPA?
<pavan_> weedar: WEP
<decembre> pavan_: I have never done this with terminal...
<decembre> I am not enouth geek !
<weedar> pavan_: I connected a ralink-card to a WPA-network before, used the method here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VidNor#Ralink%20Wireless%20Card%20w/WPA
<weedar> pavan_: I bet you could alter that setup to fit your WEP-network
<pavan_> weedar: Me look. Thanks
<pavan_1> Dumb Q: How do I use Gnome's network manager, nm applet on KDE (err..what's it called?). Sorry for being lazy.
<Ben_helsinki> Hi, I need help to install my roadcom Corporation BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n in ubuntu 8.10
<Ben_helsinki> any help ?
<arnis> hi
<Ben_helsinki> hello any help ?
<arnis> may i know you?
<lebowski> Morning
<arnis> what?now is night
<Ben_helsinki> I have a problem with my broadcome wireless card
<lebowski> Get outta town
<arnis> i am indonesian
<lebowski> I suppose it is indeed night for you then
<arnis> where are you  from?
<lebowski> US
<arnis> what city?
<ockonal> :-D
<lebowski> Charleston
<ockonal> It's a flud
<ockonal> le's speak a theme)
<arnis> about what
<ockonal> About problems with kde)
<Ben_helsinki> can someone help me to install wireless card ?
<ockonal> Ben_helsinki: what problem?
<Ben_helsinki> I can t get it work
<Ben_helsinki> or I just installed Ubuntu
<lebowski> Define "Can't get it to work"
<Paddy_EIRE> lebowski: its on strike
<Ben_helsinki> is not installed
<lebowski> Does it not show up, not get an IP, not connect, vomit all over you when you try to bring it up?
<Ben_helsinki> lebwski, it seems to be not installed
<Ben_helsinki> I have to define :D that I do not know anything about Ubuntu or linux :D
<pavan_1> Ben_helsinki: Broadcom cards are hasslesome. You need to do some Ndiswrapper (google for it) magic.
<Ben_helsinki> I installed wifi-radar, when I lunch it, it says wirless card not installed
<Ben_helsinki> pavan_1 Ndiswrapper does it help to fix the problem ?
<Paddy_EIRE> Ben_helsinki: there is no problem to fix.. you just need to install your card
<ockonal> arnis: from what city u r? :)
<Ben_helsinki> Paddy_EIRE I do not know where to finx the steps how to do that
<Paddy_EIRE> Ben_helsinki: what?
<Ben_helsinki> I have Broadcom Corporation BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n and ubuntu 8.10
<ockonal> Ben_helsinki: there is a google... It'll help u
<Paddy_EIRE> just what I was about to say
<lebowski> The Googles?!?
<Ben_helsinki> I need to find the guide how to install it, I did try google, I lost,
<Paddy_EIRE> if only there was a way to _Search_ the internet :(
<ockonal> wait :) i'll find
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<ockonal> http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=ru&q=wireless+%2Bubuntu&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<ockonal> Ben_helsinki: there are many ways on that page
<lebowski> Ockonal, what in the world should I do with that address? Click on it? Print it?
<ockonal> just open in your browser :) Click it
<lebowski> What's a browser?
<ockonal> m... Programm to surf the internet :)
<ockonal> Firefox, opera, konqueror
<Paddy_EIRE> Ben_helsinki: hey have a read through this... if you have any questions or reach any hitches give me a shout http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=959451
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<Ben_helsinki> okay, what about installing loadboot ? to get back to my windows ?
<Paddy_EIRE> !grub | Ben_helsinki
<ubottu> Ben_helsinki: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Malic> hi! where can i get this weather plasmoid: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3811 ?
<ockonal> hello
<Ben_helsinki> sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb ndiswrapper wl bcm4328
<Ben_helsinki> FATAL: Module bcm4328 not found.
<Ben_helsinki> Well, I better go and eat something :) otherwise I will die of hunger before finding the solution
<Ben_helsinki> thanks for everyone here
<ockonal> :)
<Paddy_EIRE> I like stilts
<ockonal> Are there any girls of us :-D
<Hardhead> Hi.  I recently tried out KDE by installing it on my Ubuntu distro.  However, I can't get my dual monitor settings to work.  It worked straight out of the box with the gnome screen settings, but KDE just won't do anything other than mirror them.  Anyone got any suggestions?
<Malic> does anyone know where i can find this plasmoid ?
<ockonal> Malic: a've not founded it ;(
<carpii> hardhead, what version of kde ?
<ockonal> *found)
<arnis_> hai asobi
<Paddy_EIRE> heh.. so I guess this is aimed at you ockonal http://xkcd.com/322/
<ockonal> Paddy_EIRE: :-D
<Paddy_EIRE> brb... gotta flash the neighbours
<ockonal> Ok, guys, help me :) I've never configured my printer on Kubuntu. Help)
<ockonal> canon ip1500
<ScorpKing> !printers
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ockonal> Thanks
<enry> help me please i jus installed kubuntu 8.10 over my desktop and the screen give a black flash every 10 seconds
<enry> help!!
<ockonal> enry: have u installed drivers for graphic card?
<enry> no
<ockonal> do it)
<enry> ok i'm upgrading the sistem right now
<enry> ockonal: how can i intall propietary driver?
<ockonal> enry: try to get them from device drivers
<enry> were is it?
<ockonal> kde-menu, tools
<ockonal> System
<enry> founded
<ockonal> there u must to activate
<jp_> Hi All. :) Just installed kubuntu from fresh and installed kde 4.2 aswell. But i cannot hear mp3's? I have login music but thts it? Any ideas?
<Tm_T> !mp3 | jp_
<ubottu> jp_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ockonal> jp_: please write again without reductions :)
<jp_> i have installed all mp3 codecs etc
<Tm_T> jp_: recheck that first url in that factoid, please
<jp_> kk
<ockonal> udo aptitude install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<jp_> done tht
<jp_> no difference
<ockonal> what problem/
<jp_> can't hear audio apart from login music
<ockonal> see kmix
<jp_> nothing loads
<jp_> tried in konsole
<jp_> and run but nothing loads
<Tm_T> jp_: what music player you did use?
<jp_> tried amarok and vlc player
<Tm_T> jp_: what amarok version?
<jp_> v1
<Tm_T> jp_: see 2.x if it works
<Tm_T> jp_: or, try with dragon player
<jp_> ahh but even if tht be the case then why won't it play audio through vlc player
<tibu> does anybody speaks estonian ?
<ockonal> tibu: u can't in En?
<jp_> here's more info... Testing PulseAudio in multimedia fails
<Tm_T> ockonal: what's this "u" ?
<Tm_T> jp_: hmm, try without pulseaudio
<ockonal> Tm_T: u = you
<Tm_T> ockonal: ah then, you should say "you" (:
<ockonal> Tm_T: Ok ;)
<jp_> no joy here :(
<jp_> test sound with HDA NVIdia (AD198x Analog) seems fine but when selecting PulseAudio it reverts back
<ockonal> jp_: change in amarok sound-engine
<enry> ockonal: i need more help i read thet in kubuntu 8.10 konqueror cannot use flashplugin
<enry> anyone know how to fix this
<enry> the screen is now ok
<ockonal> enry: use another browser
<enry> firefox is not installed by default????
<enry> i cannot find it!
<jp_> Nope, no joy here... in Amarok i have tried: pulseaudio, alsa, oss etc but no audio. Its looks like it's playing but still no audio?
<ockonal> enry: you must install it
<ockonal> jp_: :(
<jp_> :(
<ockonal> enry: sudo apt-get install firefox
<ockonal> jp_: i have problem with sound too. But not always :)
<jp_> same environment?
<enry> im sad that i cannot use konqueror
<ockonal> enry: u needn't in it
<ockonal> enry: type it in console
<enry> but compinz is installed?
<enry> but compiz is installed?
<ockonal> enry: not compiz
<ockonal> enry: analog :)
<enry> how to change desktop?
<enry> ctrl+alt+?
<ockonal> enry: there isn't desktop-changing at start
<ockonal> anry: u must enble it
<ockonal> *enable
<enry> i intend how to change pannel
<ockonal> enry: what panel? Can u speak more fully)
<enry> pannel one and two
<enry> we have more desktop in linux the one in the bar
<ockonal> enry: damn it :) I can't understand, what u want :)
<enry> the pager
<enry> in the dock bar
<ockonal> enry: yes
<enry> how to change pannel using keyboard?
<ockonal> enry: sty, i've no any idea
<napterk> Hi im missing components for plasma miniprogramms!
<napterk> How can i fix that?
<ockonal> napterk: install them again :)
<jp_> My PulsaeAudio Does not work in KDE 4.2?
<ockonal> jp_: i don't know :))
<napterk> what do i have to tell adept?
<sorset> hi, which package should i install to enable plugins in Gwenview ?
<jp_> aha got it!
<ockonal> napterk: do you understand russian?
<jp_> FYI it was alsamixer -Dhw
<jp_> increased PCM and its fine
<napterk> no sorry
<ockonal> napterk: ok, wait, please
<ockonal> napterk: http://pastebin.com/d25fb1a1f
<napterk> which pake do I have to install for the components from plasma like Comic?
<napterk> okay thx Im just chicking that!
<ockonal> napterk: wait
<ockonal> napterk: kde 4.2?
<napterk> jep Kde 4.2
<ockonal> napterk: than u need libplasma3
<ockonal> napterk: in that page, wich i gave u there is libplasma2
<napterk> yes I found it but it is already installed
<ockonal> napterk: kdebase-plasma  and kdeplasma-addons   the main part
<sorset> when i want to install kipi-plugins adept removes libkipi0,libkipi6 and gwenview , so how can i add plugins to gwenview
<napterk> okay just installing the mainparts
<zmay> hello, i need help with driver installation for printer samsung clp-315, printer works but no colour, just black.. using interpid
<ockonal> !printers
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ockonal> :)
<zmay> ockonal: if u dont know how to help stfu
<ockonal> zmay: stfu?
<Tm_T> zmay: please behave
<bazhang> zmay, lose the attitude
<enry> kubuntu bye bye it's full of bug
<ockonal> enry: :)
<enry> i'm reinstalling ubuntu
<ockonal> enry: ubuntu is a good too ;)
<ockonal> What does it mean: stfu?
<kar> Does shipit send amd64 CDs?
<bazhang> something not nice
<ockonal> ok
<ockonal> kar: yeah
<kar> And how do i have to do it? I cannot find an option in the site..
<ockonal> kar: wait, please
<ockonal> kar: hm.. it seams, that u can't
<ockonal> kar: but i remember, that i saw it
<jp_> \quit
<olimpico> has anyone experience with compiz on intrepid?
<ockonal> olimpico: i've used it
<olimpico> I installed emerald with "emerald --replace" and can't get it removed
<ockonal> kwin --replace
<ockonal> ? :)
<ockonal> olimpico: you want to remove emerald?
<ockonal> olimpico: and use standart?
<olimpico> ockonal: exactly!
<olimpico> kwin --replace gets me back to no compiz, I want to get out of emerald
<olimpico> but still use compiz
<ockonal> olimpico: just remove it :)
<ockonal> in Adept
<ockonal> Or.. in compiz-settings manager disable function: extra titles
<ockonal> or smth like this
<carpii> where does kdevelop keep its config settings ?
<anil_kumar> need help on desktop settings
<ockonal> carpii: http://docs.kde.org/kde3/en/kdevelop/kdevelop/app-files.html
<ockonal> anil_kumar: what help
<elmar> hello emil
<carpii> thanks ockonal
<anil_kumar> ockonal: i enabled some effects and now for some reason the desktop seems to be wrapped around vertically...
<anil_kumar> i tried to change it back but not succesfull
<anil_kumar> dont know if its bug or some effect itself...
<ockonal> anil_kumar: wait, please
<blue_nick> hello, I have installed the kde 4.2 packages on intrepid, but my desktop becomes less and less responsive after a while
<blue_nick> is this some known issue ?
<ockonal> blue_nick: :) And what trouble?
<ockonal> blue_nick: write it kde-programmers :)
<blue_nick> ockonal: not sure I follow :)
<ockonal> blue_nick: use gnome
<olimpico_> ockonal: o
<blue_nick> ockonal: I don't cut my arm if it hurts :D
<ockonal> olimpico: ?
<ockonal> blue_nick: :-D
<olimpico_> ockonal: thanks a lot
<olimpico_> ockonal: but I still have the problem of the theme
<ockonal> olimpico_: what problem?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<olimpico_> ockonal: How can I reset the theme, because the emerald theme is still there when I run compiz
<ockonal> BlueKaj: good evening :)
<anil_kumar> hello
<BluesKaj> ockonal :)
<ockonal> hi-hi :)
<ockonal> olimpico_: let me think)
<ockonal> olimpico_: ok, please write more fully, what u want
<olimpico_> ockonal: I first installed compiz and it was working fine
<olimpico_> but then I installed emerald and it's unstable
<ockonal> olimpico_: sudo apt-get remove emerald
<olimpico_> so, i removed emerald, with apt-get remove emerald but compiz still has the emerald theme, colors, etc and is very unstable
<olimpico_> ockonal: I think emerald modified the themes in compiz
<ockonal> olimpico_: try to delete all, and insall again
<olimpico_> ockonal: and i'll like to reset them back to the default, I tried on the CompizCOnfig Settings, without success
<anil_kumar> hello...some help would be nice
<ockonal> anil_kumar: what u need?
<anil_kumar> ockonal: i enabled some effects and now for some reason the desktop seems to be wrapped around vertically...
<ockonal> olimpico_: remove all
<ockonal> anil_kumar: try to disalbe desktop-effects
<anil_kumar> did that
<ockonal> anil_kumar: step by step
<anil_kumar> how???one effect a once??
<ockonal> anil_kumar: u've used compiz or default effects?
<anil_kumar> the default ones
<ockonal> anil_kumar: u reset them and screen is vertical?
<ockonal> anil_kumar: try to disable effects and restart X
<ockonal> anil_kumar: Ctrl + Alt + Backspace
<olimpico_> I just tried to install compiz-kde and get an error
<olimpico_> compiz-kde: Depends: libplasma2 but it is not going to be installed
<olimpico_> E: Broken packages
<ockonal> olimpico_: kde 4.2?
<olimpico_> ockonal: Yes
<ockonal> olimpico_: try to install libplasma2. Because kde 4.2 use libplasma3
<olimpico_> libplasma2: Depends: kdebase-workspace-libs4+5 but it is not going to be installed
<olimpico_>               Depends: kdebase-workspace-data (= 4:4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid3) but 4:4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa7 is to be installed
<ockonal> olimpico_: i've removed all compiz-packages?
<olimpico_> ockonal: What do you mean?
<olimpico_> ockonal: I removed all and installed again
<olimpico_> ockonal: as you said
<olimpico_> ockonal: But before I didn't install compiz-kde, only compiz
<ockonal> olimpico_: do u know russian?
<olimpico_> ockonal: But I though maybe that's why is not so stable
<olimpico_> ockonal: No, only german, spanish and english
<ockonal> olimpico_: http://pastebin.com/d4e23e622
<robin_> e det svenska här?
<robin_> hello everyone
<ockonal> robin_: hi
<olimpico_> ockonal: that doesn't work, I'm on intrepid running KDE 4.2, I get the following:
<olimpico_> compiz-kde: Depends: libplasma2 but it is not going to be installed
<robin_> i have problem can anyone help?
<ockonal> robin_: what problem..?
<ockonal> olimpico_: wait, please
<olimpico_> ockonal: THank you very much for your help, I'll wait
<olimpico_> ockonal: I appreciate it a lot!
<robin_> my mouse freezes sometime
<ockonal> olimpico_: thanks
<robin_> anyone have an idea on how to make the mouse to stop freezing
<robin_> could it be a graphic problem?
<fish> aby polish here?
<bazhang> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ockonal> olimpico_: ok, now i'm finding the answer. While i do it why you don't use kde-effects?
<ockonal> olimpico_: ok, i've just installed compiz on my kde 4.2
<ockonal> olimpico_: try this: http://pastebin.com/d2994e424
<olimpico_> ockonal: I already installed all those
<ockonal> olimpico_: does it work?
<olimpico_> Yes, but still has some unstability issues
<olimpico_> I mean, sometime I can¿t focus on a window, and so on
<olimpico_> ockonal: What sis you mean by kde-effects?
<ockonal> olimpico_: there is standart effects in kde 4.2
<ockonal> olimpico_: which are similar to the compiz
<ockonal> olimpico_: if u want, i'll tell u how to enable it
<yoritomo> hello all
<ockonal> yoritomo: hi
<yoritomo> i would need help to resolve my problem with firefox
<ockonal> yoritomo: what problem
<yoritomo> it is always hanging up when browsing, i think especially when using de scrolling bar
<yoritomo> where may i find the system log of firefox?
<ockonal> yoritomo: try to run it from console
<ockonal> yoritomo: than u'll see need errors
<ockonal> yoritomo: during firefox working
<olimpico_> ockonal: please tell me
<ockonal> olimpico_: System settings -> Desktop -> Enable effects
<olimpico_> Well, I had those enabled already
<olimpico_> ockonal: Well, I had those enabled already, but they are nothing to compare with compiz
<ockonal> olimpico_: yeah.. maybe.
<ockonal> olimpico_: sorry, i have no any idea.
<ockonal> olimpico: just try to disable that effects and try to run compiz
<olimpico_> ockonal: No problem, thanks a lot for your help, I assume they have still some problems with dependencies on Intrepid with kde 4.2
<ockonal> olimpico_: ;) I wanna help people
<olimpico_> Actually, as you said, kde 4.2 uses libplasma3, and compiz-kde depends on libplasma2. Apparently there is no way to install botth at the same time
<olimpico_> weird
<ockonal> olimpico_: maybe
<RurouniJones> Is there any tutorial out there that shows you how to setup secure sharing between two linux machines? (Sharer - Kubuntu, Sharee - Xubuntu).
<RurouniJones> Preferably a guide specific to kubuntu and up to date
<ockonal> Rurouniljones: just connect 2 machines
<jussi01> RurouniJones: do you want to share the whole machine or just a small part?
<RurouniJones> Either is fine, whichever is simpler.
<RurouniJones> As long as it is SSL'd
<giarca> in Desktop Effect setting regarding OpenGL mode is best "texture from Pixmap" - "Shared Memory" or "Fallback"?
<jussi01> RurouniJones: sftpFTW
<giarca> did anyone know ehat does that 3 options means?
<jussi01> RurouniJones: both are on the same network?
<ockonal> giiarca: texture from Pixmap
<RurouniJones> Both on the same network, I don't just want a secure FTP. I am after file access on one machine from the other.
<jussi01> RurouniJones: install the package ssh
<RurouniJones> via a GUI ;)
<giarca> ockonal: thanks! it's the default set :)
<RurouniJones> ssh already installed.
<ockonal> giarca: ;)
<jussi01> RurouniJones: then open konq, dolphin or whatever the secure ftp client is, then simply do: sftp://ip.add.re.ss
<jussi01> or even: sftp:/machine-name
<jussi01> err
<jussi01> or even: sftp://machine-name
<ScorpKing> fish://machine-name/
<RurouniJones> That sends everything via FTP though, not streaming doesn't it
<jussi01> ScorpKing: fish:// is a horruble hack
<ScorpKing> jussi01: why may i ask?
 * jussi01 goes to hunt up a good link...
 * ScorpKing waits..
<RurouniJones> Right, let me rephrase the question, any kubuntu specific NFS guides out there :p
<RurouniJones> nm, got it.
<jussi01> ScorpKing: on the phone, back in a  few mins...
<ScorpKing> righto
<yoritomo> thanks oktonal, i am trying it
<ockonal> yoritomo: ;) Tell me please results
<yoritomo> yes i am waiting to have the problem
<jussi01> ScorpKing: argh, need to run out, for a few mins, if you see stdin ask him ;) (/me is grumpy he cant remember why, but got told about it some time ago)
<ScorpKing> jussi01: ok np
<lucas-lx> i need install a program for read dvd
<lucas-lx> i need help
<lucas-lx> help me
<ScorpKing> !ask | lucas-lx
<ubottu> lucas-lx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dragnslcr> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lucas-lx> ok
<lucas-lx> thanks
<ubuntu_> hi everyone
<ockonal> ubuntu_: hi
<ubuntu_> I'm just discovering kubuntu using live cd .....
<ockonal> ubuntu_: nice to hear it :)
<toumagra1> slt
<toumagra1> j ss un debutant ds le ubuntu inpeu d'aude les amis
<ubuntu_> I'mlooking for a stable powerfullanduser friendly  kinux distro ...
<toumagra1> inpeut d'aide les amis
<ubuntu_> it's kubuntu what I need ?
<ockonal> ubuntu_: *ubuntu is that, what you need
<ubuntu_> :D
<jussi01> !fr | toumagra1
<ubottu> toumagra1: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<yoritomo> toumougra je parle francais
<toumagra1> ok
<ockonal> ububntu_: if u like KDE - Kubuntu, if Gnome - Ubuntu
<ockonal> yoritomo: ?
<ockonal> yoritomo: in English, please
<yoritomo> ok sorry, it was just to help him
<ubuntu_> I need to use it to work ....,so mysql, apache, unfortunately virtualbox to use win and so on....
<ubuntu_> but I'm a newbie....
<ockonal> ubuntu_: If u like effects your choose must be Kubuntu
<ubuntu_> yeah , I really like KDE
<ScorpKing> !lamb | ubuntu_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lamb
<ScorpKing> ugh
<ockonal> ubuntu_: if u like simplicity - Ubuntu
<ubuntu_> but I need a system which is easy to use and configure ....
<ScorpKing> !lamp | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ockonal> ubuntu_:  Kubuntu! :)
<ubuntu_> otherwise I'll spend a lot of time just to make it works propely ...
<ubuntu_> likehappendfor mandriva... :(
<shadeslayer> hey how do i get the original panel and all of the widgets in it back
<shadeslayer> i deleted the panel
<ockonal> shadeslayer: by your hands :)
<shadeslayer> :P
<ockonal> ubuntu_: Kubuntu is the best choose
<shadeslayer> an easier way???
<ockonal> shadeslayer: no
<ubuntu_> I'm trying kubuntu on a desktop , but I already got some problem ....
<shadeslayer> so ill just have to look for all the widgets
<ubuntu_> so I was unsure ... :)
<ockonal> ubuntu_: what problem?
<ScorpKing> shadeslayer: i'm not on kde4 but i think there is a file called panelrc in ~/.kde/share/config/
<ubuntu_> with the resolution display for example ....
<ockonal> ubuntu_: you must install graphic-drivers
<ubuntu_> I change it , and when I restart ,I alwaysget thewrongresolution...
<ubuntu_> I did ...
<ScorpKing> shadeslayer: move it somewhere else. it might be called plasma<something>
<ockonal> ubuntu_: nvidia?
<ubuntu_> yep ...
<ockonal> ubuntu_: in console: sudo nvidia-settings
<shadeslayer> ScorpKing: im trying to get the original panel back,how will moving the file help
<ubuntu_> he want to work with 1280 x 1024 resolution , but my old monitor don't ....
<ockonal> ubuntu_: there i may to set your resolution and save it
<ubuntu_> so I get a quite strange view ....
<ubuntu_> I tried it ....
<shadeslayer> ScorpKing: BTW no panel rc
<ubuntu_> should I edit by hand some config file ?
<ScorpKing> shadeslayer: the settings that tells the panel to go away is in there somewhere
<RurouniJones> To answer my earlier question: sshfs provides encrypted remote mounting of drives
<ScorpKing> shadeslayer: if you remove the config file it will see that it can come back
<shadeslayer> ScorpKing: haha, you didnt understand my problem
<ockonal> ubuntu_: unfortunetly yes
<ubuntu_> :O
<ockonal> ubuntu_: some old monitores doesn't want to configure correctly
<shadeslayer> ScorpKing: im trying to get the original panel back,with all the widgets,etc
<ScorpKing> shadeslayer: you can also run mv ~/.kde/ ~/.kde.old and reset configs to default
<shadeslayer> i can do it manually
<ubuntu_> that's why I'm afraid to install it on the laptop which I use to work ....
<shadeslayer> ScorpKing:  naa,ill just add the widgets one by one
<ockonal> ubutnu_: i
<ockonal> ubuntu_: i'm shure, that it'll work fine
<ubuntu_> because if I get some problem ......,it means which I can't work ... :D
<ockonal> ubuntu_: just try to do it ;) And we will help u :)
<ScorpKing> shadeslayer: if you remove a config file then the original config file will be copied into it's place wich means original settings will be resored.
<ScorpKing> restored*
<shadeslayer> ubuntu_: well with a *bit* of tweaking it runs flawlessly,kubuntu that is
<ubuntu_> ok, but probably is better if I try on my experimental desktop .....
<shadeslayer> ScorpKing: ah
<ockonal> ubuntu_: try it :)
<ScorpKing> :)
<shadeslayer> already restored half of it from memory,giving my brain a good workout
<ubuntu_> yeah , I've already installed ...., it's updating roght now...
<Guest69651> ola a todos
<shadeslayer> ubuntu_: BTW why would anybody be having problems with kubuntu??
<ockonal> ubuntu_: good ;) If there are any questions - tell us)
<yoritomo> ockonal, so strange, since i launched firefox from terminal that looks working fine :o
<shadeslayer> its based on the same kernel as ubuntu
<Andrea_Rubia> alguien habla español?
<shadeslayer> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ubuntu_> yo un pochito , pero creo que aqui es mejor hablar ingles ....
<ockonal> yoritomo: :-D
<badpc> How do I get drivers for my Wintv Hauppauge  1600 tuner card?
<ockonal> ubuntu_: in english, please
<ockonal> badpc: from support-site
<ockonal> yoritomo:  now just run it from console))
<badpc> ockonal: what support site?
<ockonal> badpc: visit card-site
<badpc> ockonal: dont you think i allready did that
<ockonal> badpc: there are different people...
<yoritomo> ockonal, how comes ? that would crash launching from kde GUI ?
<ockonal> yorimoto: it looks strange )
<badpc> yes you are different
<markus_> hi, habe ein kleines problem. habe bis jetzt immer windows benutzt und nun kubuntu installiert. habe eine atheros 5007eg netzwerkkarte, diese funktioniert jedoch nicht unter kubuntu. habe versucht madwifi zu instalieren, bekomme aber nur fehlermeldungen beim ausführen von "make". habe nun ndiswrapper installiert und den mitgelieferten xp treiber geladen. dort steht dass dertreiber erkannt wurde. jedoch finde ich keine netzwerke
<ockonal> yoritomo: try to create comand-link for console to run firefox
<ubuntu_> there is as well a channel in Italian language ?
<BluesKaj> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<markus_> (join #ubuntu-de
<ockonal> ubuntu_: don't know about it)
<BluesKaj> !de | markus_
<ubottu> markus_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<dn> anyone know where i can download the kde 4.2 wallpaper? i think it's called Air?
<dn> http://news.softpedia.com/newsImage/Ubuntu-9-04-Alpha-3-Screenshot-Tour-29.jpg < the one in there
<badpc> How do I get drivers for my Wintv Hauppauge  1600 tuner card?
<shadeslayer> dn: i think it would be standard
<ockonal> dn: i can give u
<shadeslayer> dn: just look in the desktop settings
<shadeslayer> *apperance settings
<scratch_> hello to all
<shadeslayer> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<dn> i want it for my gnome desktop, sorry
<shadeslayer> oh,ok
<scratch_> Can anybody help me with Avira installation?
<dn> 1280x1024 or similar if possible?
<yoritomo> ockonal i got the error now http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-10514
<ockonal> dn: wait
<dn> thanks
<shadeslayer> hey BTW if anyone wants the transperent taskbar back,just use a customized theme,without any customizations
<ockonal> dn: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Desktop+Freedom?content=98799
<ockonal> yoritomo: wait, please
<yoritomo> ok
<shadeslayer> hey whats the basic difference between KDE and KDE nigtly
<shadeslayer> *nightly
<dn> you're a hero!
<dn> thanks!
<dn> hrm, they are mofidied with a big nasty logo in the middle, and low resolution :/
<scratch_> Does anybody knows how to compile the kernel with "Linux Capabilities" (security) as module?
<shadeslayer> hehe,get a Kubuntu CD itll have the wallpaper
<ockonal> yoritomo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk-qt-engine/+bug/279240
<ockonal> dn: wait again, please :)
<shadeslayer> !nightly
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nightly
<shadeslayer> :P
<Dragnslcr> shadeslayer- the nightly builds are from whatever is checked in to the code repositories every night. I don't think they're ever guaranteed to be stable or even really usable
<yoritomo> ockonal looks like that will still pending a while :( as they don't know the problem
<mathousalix> hi
<shadeslayer> na,dont need stable
<mathousalix> how to make khelpcenter autostart in kubuntu but with no gui you now as a service..
<shadeslayer> hardly use kubuntu,just use it to show off to friends
<shadeslayer> ;)
<giovanni> jhghfgu
<giovanni> vnkdfg
<giovanni> vifbpgd
<giovanni> kfnb
<shadeslayer> hy
<shadeslayer> so where can i find KDE nightly??
<ockonal> yoritomo: sorry, i have no any idea
<shadeslayer> is it with project neon
<mathousalix> whenever i click help a message box claims khelpcenter is not running so i went to system setting and i selected from autostart khelpcenter location but now whenever i log in to kubuntu i get  the khelpcenter window pop up   And is very annoying
<mathousalix> how to make khelpcenter run as a service ??????????
<yoritomo> thanks ockonal, at least i know it has been already reported ;)
<mathousalix> I mean not as a program each time i log in but as a service  (no Gui)
<mathousalix> so anybody?
<ockonal> yorimoto: :)
<ockonal> mathousalix: what u want?
<mathousalix> ockonal, : i need khelpcenter to run each time log in so i don't want to get khelpcenter as a pop up
<ockonal> mathousalix: You need to autostart it?
<orcrist> hi all
<mathousalix> ockonal, : yes
<shadeslayer> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ockonal> orcrist: hi
<ockonal> mathousalix: wait, please
<mathousalix> ockonal, ok :-)
<ockonal> mathousalix: ok, run system settings
<mathousalix> ockonal, : ok
<ockonal> mathousalixЖ Additionally
<ockonal> mathousalix: Additionally
<mathousalix> ockonal, : i did that already but when i log in khelpcenter pops up
<orcrist> join #kubuntu-gr
<ockonal> mathousalix: can't understand u :) Pops up?
<mathousalix> ockonal, : is that a way to change that "Type : application" to service ?
<orcrist> #join #kubuntu-gr
<orcrist> grrrrr
<orcrist> help!...
<mathousalix> ockonal, : i means it opens the window of khelpcenter
<ockonal> mathousalix: and what u need
<ockonal> orcrist: what problem?
<mathousalix> ockonal, : i need only to be able to click wheneveri want tohelp buttons
<orcrist> how can I join the #kubuntu-gr??
<ockonal> orcrist: type: /join #...
<mathousalix> ockonal, : and not get in my face the error khelpcenter is not running
<orcrist> ow yes! thnxxxxx :))
<mathousalix> ockonal, : did i maked clear ?
<mathousalix> ockonal, : english is not my first language so i do my best :-)
<orcrist> ockonal: thnx!
<ockonal> orcrist: ;) Good luck
<mathousalix> ockonal, : i think you understand what is the problem
<ockonal> mathousalix: not sure :)
<mathousalix> ockonal, : each time i log in
<dn> ockonal: did you find it?
<mathousalix> ockonal, : khelpcenter opens a khelpcenter window
<ockonal> dn: i do it
<ockonal> mathousalix: yes
<mathousalix> ockonal, : i don't want that
<ockonal> mathousalix: and what u want
<mathousalix> ockonal, : i just want khelpcenter to be availaible
<mathousalix> ockonal, : whenever i click a help button or menu in kde
<mathousalix> ockonal, : whenever i log in
<ockonal> mathousalix: hm
<mathousalix> ockonal, : i remember with kde 3** i didn't had this problem
<mathousalix> ockonal, : so what do you suggest ?
<ockonal> mathousalix: i',m thinking
<mathousalix> ockonal, : in http://www.captain.at/howto-autostart-program-in-kde-gnome.php
<Firestorm> .
<ockonal> dn: sry, i can't find it :(
<mathousalix> ockonal, : i  will try to put & parameter after kdehelpcenter and i will tell you if it worked :-)
<dn> isn't it in /usr/share somewhere? kde4/ maybe?
<ockonal> mathousalix: ok, good luck! ;)
<mathousalix> ockonal, : thanks :-)
<ockonal> dn: i have to go to find it)
<ubuntu_> I'm back .....
<ubuntu_> I restart Kubuntu afetr install and update it ....
<ockonal> ubuntu_: :)
<ubuntu_> when I restart I get an error ....
<ubuntu_> well , something like that ---ALERT ! /dev/disk/by-uuid/..........does not exist. Droppingto a shell!--
<ubuntu_> is an alert, but I can't understand what I should do ..
<dn> one of your hard drives has moved its position
<dn> or isn't there
<ubuntu_> well actually there is just 1 drive and is the one where run kubuntu ....
<dn> do 'cat /etc/fstab'
<ockonal> dn: sry, i can't find it
<avihayb> yellow
<dn> ockonal: thanks for looking mate!
<ockonal> dn: ;)
<ubuntu_> answer "not found"
<avihayb> I was runing around looking for a way to change the desktop background in kde4.1 on a kubuntu install, now, I'm guessing that it can be done by editing some text file, but I won't bother with it
<avihayb> I couldn't find it, and decided to wait for the next update
<ockonal> avihayb: u want to know how to change background-image?
<avihayb> ya
<ockonal> *hot to change
<avihayb> in kubuntu 8.10 with kde 4.1
<ockonal> right click -> Appearance Settings
<ockonal> And choose image from list
<avihayb> well, it didn't exsist in kde 4.1
<avihayb> not that I noticed
<avihayb> and I looked hard
<ockonal> avihayb: hm, what didn't exists
<avihayb> did you upgread to kde4.2?
<ockonal> avihayb: yeah
<avihayb> well, in kde4.1, i belive that there isn't an apperence settings option in the desktop rightclick menu.
<ockonal> avihayb: yes, and in next menu can choose the image
<ubuntu_> digiting exit ..... "no resume image, running normal boot " or something like that ....
<avihayb> well, I could be wrong, but I didn't see it, not then, oh, well
<ubuntu_> I just install it now in a empty disk , so which redume image he is looking for ?
<ockonal> avihayb: I know, that i changed bg-image, when i have kde 4.1
<avihayb> ok, well, my bad then...
<ockonal> avihayb: ;)
<avihayb> I'm guessing I'm not the only one whos machin has trouble with hibernation...
<ubuntu_> noonecan help me with fstab please ?
<avihayb> ubuntu_: what's the matter? something not mounting on startup?
<ubuntu_> I get an Alert when I boot the system
<avihayb> "no resume image, running normal boot "
<shadeslayer> hehe look at me up there,,joined through irssi
<ubuntu_> digiting exit , I got a normal boot , but I don't want do the same any time a switch on my computer
<ubuntu_> si I'm checing now fstab
<avihayb> what is "digiting exit"
<ubuntu_> ok ....., when the system stop with alert ...show me a kind of shell ....
<ubuntu_> but i can't see for example , file from my disk ....
<avihayb> when you shutdown or when you turn it up?
<avihayb> up->on
<ubuntu_> so using help trying to figure out , I got a list of command .....
<ubuntu_> I just tried with exit and is gone ....
<ubuntu_> now I have my desktop
<ubuntu_> when I turn it up ...
<arkygeek> hi everyone
<arkygeek> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<arkygeek> where do i go for specifically ubuntu on imacs?
<arkygeek> !apple
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apple
<ubuntu_> it was looking for a resume image , but I have jing Kubuntu ...ust one disk connected and is the one where is runn
<ubuntu_> ops ...
<ubuntu_> sorry ..
<ubuntu_> it was looking for a resume image , but I have just one disk connected and is the one where is running Kubuntu
<arkygeek> !macs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macs
 * arkygeek sighs
<arkygeek> anyway, does anyone know if i can get my sleep light on my white 24" imac to blink on demand?  I want to use it as an email notification
<avihayb> well, it's wird, when it looks for a resume image on my kubuntu, it sometimes finds it, sometimes it dosent. when it dosent, it simply loads up as if nothing happend
<arkygeek> i gave up on blinkd making my keyboard blink - that just donesn't seem to be going to ever work
<ubuntu_> not in mine unfortunately ....
<ubuntu_> surely isn't the best way to start with Kubuntu for me .. :D
<avihayb> well, my hibernate used to fail to load one out of two times. I looked around in synaptic, and found a package called hibernate, and now it fails once every 4 times
<ockonal> avihayb: what does this package do
<avihayb> I havn't checked by hand, but the description says it changes some of the deafult scripts
<avihayb> !hibernate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate
<avihayb> !ubotto hibernate packgae
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<avihayb> bahh
<ockonal> :-D
<ockonal> Google will help me ;)
<ubuntu_> ok I understood ,if I get the problem just installing,  probably isn't the right distro for me .......
<ockonal> ubuntu_: i'm sorry )
<ockonal> ubuntu_: i think, that ubuntu will help u
<ubuntu_> someone can suggest me a distrò really user friendly please .....?
<ockonal> ubuntu_: ubuntu :) It's gnome
<Mooqball> hihi
<ockonal> ubuntu_: u also can use non-debian distro, like OpenSuse
<Mooqball> I don't know what the deal is but I cannot for the life of me get connected to my wireless network on my freshly installed kubuntu partition
<ubuntu_> I know , but I don't rally like gnome....
<ubuntu_> sorry ...
<ockonal> ubuntu_: i'm too :)
<Mooqball> im typing in the passphrase, the network manager cranks.. and goes back to grey
<ockonal> ubuntu_: can u work with non-debian distros
<ockonal> ubuntu_: if yes, try OpenSuse
<ockonal> Mooqball: what kde
<avihayb> another one for the gnome "don't likers"
<ubuntu_> I tried nad is even worst ....
<Mooqball> whatever one comes with a freshly installed kubuntu ? =P dunno
<ubuntu_> I tried to install it and doesn't work very well....
<ockonal> Mooqball: it's silly
<ubuntu_> I didn't get connection , audio , video driver and so on....
<ockonal> Mooqball: sorry, but how can i know, what kubuntu did you install?
<ubuntu_> should I spend few year probably to make it works ....
<Mooqball> 8.10 intepid ibex 32 bit
<avihayb> as I recall, the network manager is broken in a fresh install, and an upgrade fixes it, only problem is you need that network working
<Mooqball> i did plug directly into my cable modem but even then i still cant connect
<Mooqball> does that require manual config
<avihayb> you can't connect via the cable?
<Mooqball> nope
<avihayb> well, i had some dhcp problems, so I manualy configured it, the official release notes say that dhcp works fine but manual config was broken
<Mooqball> all right, ill try manually configuring
<ubuntu_> Ill' keep going with mandriva , even if I'm not very happy with that .....
<ubuntu_> thanks a lot to everyone .....
<avihayb> I think I actualy cryed out of fustration after the upgrade where I was stuck with a computer that couldn't connect
<Mooqball> do you think it's possible that it is a conflict that both partitions have the same username? I just realized that
<blackflag> !san
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about san
<blackflag> !iscsi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iscsi
<arrrghhh> howdy.  i broke my kubuntu.  the screen is set to 1440x900 (which is the proper res, works fine in xfce and gnome) but in kde it goes off the screen on the bottom and right side.  but it's not related to my profile (i renamed .kde and .kde4 folders in my $HOME) plus i completely reinstalled kde from scratch using the psychocats method to get back to "pure gnome".  i don't know what else could be wrong...
<avihayb> luckily, one of the linux support personal helped me with the manual config
<arrrghhh> i have kde4.2 with the "experimental" repo in my sources.list as instructed on kubuntu.org.
<avihayb> I had to figure out what the gateway ip was because noone knew
<avihayb> arrrghhh: if it were an older version on xorg, I'd say mess around with xorg.cfg, but I be that iy's mostly empty
<arrrghhh> yea the newer the xorg version the less it uses xorg.conf it seems.
<arrrghhh> like i said, setup wonderfully in xfce/gnome using nvidia-settings.  same xorg settings in kde...
<napterk> hello! how do I start systemsettings as a root under kde 4.2
<napterk> ?
<arrrghhh> napterk, sudo systemsettings?
<arrrghhh> w/o the "?" obviously...
<mathousalix> ockonal, :
<mathousalix> ockonal, : i found the problem :-)
<shadeslayer> hehe agree with arrrghhh
<mathousalix> ockonal, : it was khelpcenter  problem
<ockonal> mathousalix: :)
<mathousalix> ockonal, : if you dont have some help file or just did'nt build the index of help files
<napterk> arrrghhh: yeah, right. grrr. But why isnt it possible to change the theme of Desktop Designs
<mathousalix> ockonal, : then a message box claims khelpcenter is not running
<arrrghhh> napterk, not sure what you mean by that.
<mathousalix> ockonal, : but it just can't find the help files because they did not exist :-)
<mathousalix> ockonal, : so the message box is simply confusing
<arrrghhh> so why would my kde session have a screwed up screen but gnome/xfce don't?  they're all set to 1440x900.
<mathousalix> ockonal, : can you tell me how move the panel in kde desktop from top to bottom?
<ockonal> mathousalix: kde 4.2?
<mathousalix> ockonal, : no i the 4.1
<ockonal> mathousalix: ok. Unlock widgets
<mathousalix> ockonal, : ok next ?
<squid0> hi folks. I'm having issues with knetworkmanager. when I connect first to a wifi network, and then plug in an ethernet cable, I get no internet connectivity: firefox says I'm not connected to the internet, for example. is this a known issue with knetworkmanager?
<ockonal> mathousalix: the first i advise you to update kde :)
<mathousalix> ockonal, : how can i  put it to the bottom of the screen ?
<snikker> new news about bluetooth for kde?
<ockonal> mathousalix: ok, there is an icon on the right part of the panel
<mathousalix> ockonal, : yes there is
<ockonal> mathousalix: click iut
<mathousalix> ockonal, : yes i clicked it
<ockonal> mathousalix: Screen Edge
<ockonal> mathousalix: and move panel to the bottom
<mathousalix> ockonal, : oooooooooo THanksssssssssss
<ockonal> mathousalix: :)))))))))
<napterk>  arrrghhh: sorry, have to translate the applications from german into english, not sure what the exact description is. however, kubuntu-de isnt much going on.  I want to change the design themen from Oxygen to Glassified, but i cant apply it:(
<mathousalix> ockonal, : it was so easy!!!!!!!!!!
<ghostdog> need some, probably really simple. I just got a new HDTV and need to change the dpi for my kdm
<michael__> Can anyone offer advice about the 8.04 -> 8.10 upgrade via adept_manager?
<mathousalix> ockonal, : i had it there sice the summer !!!!!:-)
<arrrghhh> napterk, hrm.  works fine for me, sorry.
<ockonal> mathousalix: :-D
<mathousalix> ockonal, : ooo my god
<ghostdog> question is, how do I change the dpi on kdm
<mathousalix> ockonal, : great
<ockonal> mathousalix: for me it's impossible to make that panel at top :)
<arrrghhh> there's a switch you can pass to adept to do a dist-upgrade michael__ ... i forget, -d for update-manager.
<mathousalix> ockonal, : :-)
<ockonal> mathousalix: *to live with that panel at top
<mathousalix> ockonal, : me to and now i reborn ... :-)
<michael__> Hi arrrghhh, thanks. I've already upgraded, but while installing the packages, my root directory filled up and it aborted. It had already uninstalled adept_manager, however, so I couldn't restart it to finish the installation. :)
<ockonal> mathousalix: :-D
<shadeslayer> how do i force mount a locked drive??
<arrrghhh> michael__, then use aptitude?  or apt-get?
<michael__> I've restarted and used aptitude to upgrade to 4.2 with the ppa libraries...
<mathousalix> ockonal,  :   you suggested me to update kde4.2 , but it is not yet in the repositories doyou mean that i should install it by hand because it is great ?
<michael__> But it seems like I've got 3.5 mixed in here in some ways, and some plasmoids aren't working...I wonder if there's any way to complete the upgrade or know what was undone so I can do it myself.
<ockonal> mathousalix: u mustn't install it by hand :)
<ockonal> mathousalix: just add extra-repository
<mathousalix> ockonal, : can i find a deb package of kde 4.2 or i have to compile it ?
<mathousalix> ockonal, : what extra ?
<ockonal> mathousalix: just add repository. And update system :)
<arrrghhh> mathousalix, kubuntu.org has directions.  just add a repo and update.
<ockonal> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<mathousalix> arrrghhh, : hmmmm
<mathousalix> ockonal, : thanks
<ockonal> mathousalix: :)
<ockonal> mathousalix: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 493B3065 && gpg --export -a 493B3065 | sudo apt-key add -
<arrrghhh> that's the one.  then you have to authenticate the gpg.
<ockonal> mathousalix: to add the key
<arrrghhh> yea that one.
<ockonal> arrrghhh: :)
<arrrghhh> kubuntu.org has that info :P
<ockonal> arrrghhh: yeah)
<wrinkliez> whens kubuntu 9.04 released again?
<wrinkliez> like 2 months?
<arrrghhh> april
<arrrghhh> something
<wrinkliez> coool
<arrrghhh> i heard it's not going to incorporate ext4 :(
<arrrghhh> it should support it if they use the new kernel.
<wrinkliez> whats ext4?
<arrrghhh> new filesystem
<wrinkliez> oh i see
<ockonal> wrinkliez: filesystem
<ockonal> :)
<arrrghhh> faster than ext3
<arrrghhh> smarter
<arrrghhh> better, stronger!
<wrinkliez> i suppose we are using ext 3 right now
<wrinkliez> haha
<arrrghhh> yessir.  well by default
<arrrghhh> my mythbox uses xfs.
<arrrghhh> and ext3
<ockonal> wrinkliez: did u try ext4?
<wrinkliez> nope
<arrrghhh> i heard you can mount your existing ext3 drives as ext4
<michael__> ockonal: Do you know, if I just add the ppa repository and upgrade, will that complete an interrupted upgrade from 8.04 -> 8.10?
<arrrghhh> and you'll get a few benefits
<arrrghhh> michael__, you'll probably have to do a dkpg-configure -a
<michael__> arrrghhh: I've done that...everything looks like it's in a stable state, just not necessarily a desirable one, i.e. kde might not have been fully upgraded.
<wrinkliez> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_ext4&num=1
<wrinkliez> ext4 9.04
<ockonal> michael__: sry, don't know. I think, it must
<arrrghhh> you could try adding the repo and updating
<wrinkliez> or is it just kubuntu that won't get ext4 support
<arrrghhh> do a aptitude update/safe-upgrade (both)
<michael__> arrrghhh: Some plasmoids are missing and I'm getting 3.5 and 4.2 information for things like networks appearing and disappearing.
<arrrghhh> or apt-get update/dist-upgrade (both)
<arrrghhh> hrm
<michael__> Okay...will look...
<arrrghhh> michael__, you might want to follow the "pure gnome" instructions on psychocats and reinstall kde completely.
<mathousalix> ockonal, : upgrating :-) upgrating :-) upgrating :-)
<mathousalix> ockonal, : bye
<ockonal> mathousalix: bye
<mathousalix> ockonal,  : thanks
<ockonal> mathousalix: :)
<arrrghhh> i just want to know why kde can't handle my screen all of the sudden!
<arrrghhh> this didn't happen after i updated to 4.2...
<michael__> arrrghhh: That's an interesting idea...I'll try to adapt that to clear things out and get things clean again.
<arrrghhh> yea if you google pure gnome you'll find it.
<michael__> arrrghhh: Well, my root drive filled up and the installation aborted. It had also uninstalled adept_manager by then. :( lol
<michael__> The things I'm mostly wondering about are along the lines of having to change any system configurations or identifying the system as 8.10 instead of 8.04, that kind of thing, the things apt wouldn't take care of.
<arrrghhh> your root drive filled up?  i wouldn't recommend that.
<xain> Hello everyone.
<wrinkliez> hi
<rebel_> Kubuntu + jaunty + ext4 + amd64 = leetness
<wrinkliez> im afraid of 9.04
<wrinkliez> last time i tried it i didnt get sound or a mouse D:
<arrrghhh> lol yea i'm not sure if i should go to 9.04 yet
<Andry_Afk> hi, could anybody help me to update the repository?  I cant find anything under adept, only stuff already installed
<arrrghhh> my screen is hosed, but in kde only... doesn't make sense.
<rebel_> it's working great here
<arrrghhh> Andry_Afk, are you adding a repo?
<rebel_> i love how my sysreq keys actually work now.
<Malic> hi! I have still problems with kde 4.2. It often freezes my workspace . Do you have the same problems? Working with kde 4.2 is impossible for me, because the only thing i can do after a freeze is to press the off button
<Andry_Afk> arrrghhh: how do I check if I already got some?
<Andry_Afk> I have the submenu "view" of adept which is disabled
<arrrghhh> Andry_Afk, it's in your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<xain> Malic: Do what i did, downgrade back to 8.04.
<Andry_Afk> arrrghhh: seems to be some links in there, but I fail while trying to do "sudo apt-get install"
<kalib> What should I install to run rmvb files in my kaffeine???
<Andry_Afk> I tryied with firefox, putty, wireshark  but I got an error
<Malic> :) xain. i will become eye cancer when i do that
<xain> Malic: Haha.
<rebel_> VT switching works again :)
<xain> Malic i had no choice myself but to downgrade. : /
<xain> Running an intel 945GMA...
<xain> Anyone know how i can change the Modifier keys for Xmapping?
<arrrghhh> Andry_Afk, pastebin it.
<arrrghhh> pastebin the output of "sudo aptitude install firefox"
<arrrghhh> or apt-get whatever
<rebel_> i'm new to KDE4
<kalib> anyone???
<rebel_> how do i get my plasmoids to appear in the dashboard layer only?
<arrrghhh> kalib, if you already have kubuntu-restricted-extras i'm not sure.  google?  i think real media files are baaaaaaaaaaad juju.
<Andry_Afk> arrrghhh: cant pastebin cause i'm not typing from that PC, besides it's not english.  however it says that it cant find that packet
<kalib> thanks
<arrrghhh> Andry_Afk, that doesn't help me.  there's a german channel
<arrrghhh> !de | Andry_Afk
<ubottu> Andry_Afk: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<wrinkliez> dang
<Andry_Afk> arrrghhh: is there a command to make it update the repository?
<Andry_Afk> cause I think it doesnt
<Andry_Afk> I feel more confortable with command line
<hellsing> apt-get update?
<Andry_Afk> hellsing: ok, it's a dns issue
<Andry_Afk> I forgot to add a dns server to my nic
<arrrghhh> Andry_Afk, yea apt-get update would update your repos.
<arrrghhh> d'oh.
<Andry_Afk> can i do with "sudo ifconfig eth0 ----"  ?
<White_Pelican> is Kubuntu for Intrepid going to be LTS?
<Unksi> White_Pelican: no, hardy was lts and next lts will be 10.4
<xain> Anyone know how to change Xmodifier mapping for the keyboard?
<arrrghhh> seems kubuntu didn't get an lts
<arrrghhh> 8.04 ubuntu was lts.
<White_Pelican> Unksi, Hardy was not LTS
<Unksi> White_Pelican: it was, but not for kubuntu
<White_Pelican> which is what I asked originally
<White_Pelican> I'm trying to decide whether or not to switch to Intrepid or Jaunty
<White_Pelican> or wait even longer
<White_Pelican> I am on Hardy fro kubuntu right now
<White_Pelican> for*
<arrrghhh> White_Pelican, i don't think kubuntu will do lts releases really.
<Andry_Afk> last time i configured a NIC was with Kubuntu 6.10...  now I cant remember how to do that
<xain> White_Pelican : You might have problem's running KDE4.
<Andry_Afk> its not very intuitive
<arrrghhh> i don't see them doing any in the future either.  it's a branched project, i wouldn't expect it to go lts like ubuntu.
<arrrghhh> Andry_Afk, you could just edit your /etc/networking/interfaces i think it is
<arrrghhh> er /etc/network/interfaces?
<White_Pelican> xain, please elaborate
<arrrghhh> but there's also a way with ifconfig.  google is your friend.
<xain> White_Pelican : Alot of people are experiencing a bug with KDE4. I was one of them.
<ricka> good evening
<xain> White_Pelican : Graphical glitches, system freezing, and a couple of other good thing's.
<White_Pelican> which version of kde 4 did you use?
<Andry_Afk> arrrghhh: is there a GUI way to do that?
<xain> White_Pelican : I guess it all depend's on your VGA chipset really.
<Andry_Afk> like I did with 6.10
<xain> White_Pelican : I used KDE 4.1
<White_Pelican> not sure what mine is
<arrrghhh> Andry_Afk, i hear there's some issues with knetworking and static configs.  you don't use dhcp?
<White_Pelican> I like 4.2 over 4.1
<xain> White_Pelican : Just the default KDE that it came with upn installation of Ibex.
<White_Pelican> but for my needs, it isn't ready
<Andry_Afk> arrrghhh: no dhcp
<White_Pelican> I ran it through an emulator - vbox
<xain> Hey Pelican.
<xain> You wouldn't happen to know how to change keyboard modifier keys would you?
<arrrghhh> Andry_Afk, unless you're in kde3.5, you're stuck with the interfaces file or ifconfig for static configurations.  it's a clearly stated bug with kde4.
<White_Pelican> yes?
<White_Pelican> no sorry
<xain> : /
<arrrghhh> unless they've fixed it, i'm not sure.
<xain> I wanna change the mod key from the left-alt over to right-alt.
<xain> Can't figure it out though.
<White_Pelican> kde 4 wil not be ready for prime time until at least 4.3 IMHO
<HappySmileMan> I would say 4.2 is ready for primetime
<HappySmileMan> Can't see any problems or instabilities since I upgraded it
<arrrghhh> 4.2 is pretty stable.  until whatever the heck xorg just did to me.
<bob__> Help on setting up printer??
<HappySmileMan> But I guess it depends what you need it for
<Andry_Afk> arrrghhh: I'm using kde 4,2
<ricka> how can I change the entries in the K->favorites menu?
<arrrghhh> so am i.  what's your point Andry_Afk
<White_Pelican> some of the apps need to be improved - gwenview for one which I use every day
<arrrghhh> ricka, kde4.1?
<HappySmileMan> ricka: Right click on menu icon and select Menu Editor
<arrrghhh> i gave up on gwen.  picasa is soooo much better.
<HappySmileMan> Wait, no misread ricka, just go to the application in applications menu, right click and "Add to favourites"
<Andry_Afk> arrrghhh: you mean that with 4.2 you got issues with static networking configurations?
<arrrghhh> Andry_Afk, i remember reading it was a bug with the knetworkingmanager.
<ricka> thanks
<White_Pelican> arrrghhh, does picasa have a PC version?
<overlord> My kopete chat window is in fulscreen mode. Can anybody help me fix this ?
<ricka> can I also add a program onto the panel at the bottom, similar to quick-start in windows?
<Andry_Afk> need to reload
<Andry_Afk> later
<arrrghhh> White_Pelican, pc mac linux maybe bsd i don't know.
<White_Pelican> I don't use bsd, I use linux
<White_Pelican> kubuntu
<White_Pelican> I use the web site, but I have a lot of pics
<arrrghhh> White_Pelican, i said it works in linux.  it's a google product, sheesh!
<arrrghhh> try it.  google it.  it's awesome.
<overlord> My Kopete chat window is in fullscreen mode. Can anybody help me get this back to normal ?
<Qwertyi> No niin. Vähän kun tarkemmin tutkaili asiaa niin saihan tämän suomeksi.
<Qwertyi> Kiitoksia avuista ja lisää kysymyksiä on varmaankin tulossa ;)
<White_Pelican> arrrghhh, I just found it. I asked because at one time it was only available for winblows :) is it in the repository?
<Qwertyi> Sorry. Wrong channel.
<arrrghhh> White_Pelican, i don't believe it is in the repo's, or there's an old version.  get version 3.x whatever you do.
<White_Pelican> looks like there is a deb on the web site
<arrrghhh> yessir
<White_Pelican> I just downloaded it
<arrrghhh> i don't know what, if any, version is in the rpo.
<arrrghhh> repo
<White_Pelican> ty for letting me know about it
<arrrghhh> of course.  i love the software.
<arrrghhh> makes touching up photos stupid easy
<Malic> i cant delete 2 messages in my kmail inbox... can someone help me?
<arrrghhh> makes instant slideshows, movies from pictures, collages.... it's endless.
<White_Pelican> cool
<White_Pelican> I figured if it was google, it was going to be good. they do it right
<Malic> i deleted files in .kde/share/apps/kmail/mail/inbox/cur/ but the messages are still there
<White_Pelican> I love google earth
<Malic> where does kmail save the mails?
<arrrghhh> they bought the software in '03 i think.
<ockonal> :)
<ockonal> Someone helps me to crack Vista? :-D
<arrrghhh> Malic, really depends on how you connect to your mail service, pop3 is different from imap.
<Malic> these are from a pop3 server.. so they are on my hard disc
<toumagra1> slt
<toumagra1> de l'aide sur l'apprentissage de ubuntu
<arrrghhh> !fr | toumagra1
<ubottu> toumagra1: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Malic> arrrghhh; you know a way out?
<arrrghhh> never used kmail.  sorry.  thunderbird :D
<White_Pelican> I switched from thunderbird to kmail :)
<arrrghhh> lol
<arrrghhh> i usually stick to the web interfaces any ways haha
<Malic> they have gone after a kmail crash :)
<roman> hallo
<JackWinter> i'm trying to compile some code on kubuntu 8.04 and run into this: http://rafb.net/p/Qmbm6t99.html  any ideas ?
<arrrghhh> i was hoping someone would give me insight into my screen issue. if it was xorg related i figured it would effect all window managers, not just one.
<BluesKaj> mali_ ,if you use your ISP provided mailserver , then you should be able to access the server in the event of losses from kamil or any email client.
<BluesKaj> er kmail
<BluesKaj> oops Malic left
<xain> I hold down "Alt_L" to drag windows. Is there anyway i can disable that?
<xain> Ahh, found my problem.
<xain> Nevermind guy's i fixed it.
<kaddi> hello :D
<s0undt3ch> hello ppl
<s0undt3ch> last night's update screwed my system, anyone got the same?
<s0undt3ch> heh, guess I'm the only one?
<fearful> anyone know how I can get the feature on KDE 4.2 where if you go to the top left corner the windows hide?
<arrrghhh> some update screwed up my system, but it wasn't last nights
<s0undt3ch> arrrghhh: it downloaded about 100 megs?
<s0undt3ch> kde 4.1.3 to kde 4.1.4?
<arrrghhh> oh no
<arrrghhh> i've been on 4.2 for a while
<arrrghhh> a while being relative, like a month.
 * kaddi now considers not updating 4.2
<s0undt3ch> hmm, how the hell don't I have 4.2 then :\
<s0undt3ch> arrrghhh: intrepid has 4.2?
<arrrghhh> if you install it :P
<arrrghhh> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<s0undt3ch> it asks to install mysql!?!?!?
<arrrghhh> yessir
<s0undt3ch> that's a showstopper
<arrrghhh> why?
<s0undt3ch> I never use mysql
<arrrghhh> what are you, gay?  :P  jk.  seriously tho, what's wrong with mysql.
<s0undt3ch> pgsql, and a db server runnint on a desktop computer?!
<arrrghhh> sqllite is easier to setup maybe
<s0undt3ch> arrrghhh: it's a matter of preference, I code too
<arrrghhh> i don't know what akonadi does...
<s0undt3ch> pim storage
<arrrghhh> i like mysql for big dbs tho.
<arrrghhh> ah
<s0undt3ch> and I don't even use KDE's pim
<arrrghhh> i don't either
<s0undt3ch> why do they force this stuff on ppl
<carpii> who's forcing anything on you?
<arrrghhh> they're not forcing you to use it.
<s0undt3ch> I'm getting thoughts about moving to gentoo again
<s0undt3ch> their forcing me to install it
<arrrghhh> then do it.  that's not what kubuntu is about.
<carpii> if youre complaining about 100 meg of packages, then yeah, you should go find some 4 meg distro
<s0undt3ch> yeah, I just hate the long compiles, that's why I moved to kubuntu
<carpii> 100 meg is nothing really.
<s0undt3ch> carpii: it's not about the 100megs, it's about me wanting to use kde's desktop, and having to install kde's pim, which install x, which installs y.....etc
<carpii> theres probably a good reason why it wants to install pim
<carpii> but yeah, the dependency management could be a little more flexible
<s0undt3ch> carpii: exaclty my point! Don't get me wrong, I love kubuntu, but when I hit this kind of stuff, bah...
<carpii> whhat package are you complaining about exactly ?
<Andry_Sleeps> I always get device disconnected on eth0.... is this a bug or something?
<arrrghhh> mysql
<s0undt3ch> Andry_Sleeps: you upgraded recently?
<arrrghhh> Andry_Sleeps, i TOLD you it was... sheesh.
<s0undt3ch> same happening here
<s0undt3ch> wlan0 though
<carpii> mysql server?
<arrrghhh> it is a WELL documented bug.
<s0undt3ch> arrrghhh: mysql, the whole pim
<Andry_Sleeps> arrrghhh: but i mean, there is no way to connect to any network?  how is this possible
<s0undt3ch> arrrghhh: it didn't happen before my upgrade today
<s0undt3ch> I can connect though, it just keeps dropping
<arrrghhh> Andry_Sleeps, i didn't say that.
<arrrghhh> s0undt3ch, haven't heard of that one
<Andry_Sleeps> arrrghhh: are they planning to fix it?
<arrrghhh> Andry_Sleeps, no i'm sure they're just twiddling their thumbs on it.
<s0undt3ch> arrrghhh: well, it started happening when I upgraded from 4.1.3 to 4.1.4
<arrrghhh> i thought it only effected static cxns via knetworkmanager.  use /etc/network/interfaces
<s0undt3ch> I also lost window frames if I continue to use compiz
<arrrghhh> s0undt3ch, use 4.2  4.1 is crap.
<Andry_Sleeps> arrrghhh: you told me it was since 3.5
<s0undt3ch> arrrghhh: yeah, I'm upgrading it
<arrrghhh> i know that sounds harsh, but there's a lot of benefits to 4.2
<arrrghhh> Andry, 3.5 is fine.
<arrrghhh> 3.5.10 is "rock solid" - and it was.
<arrrghhh> but this was a complete rewrite.  those always need EXTENSIVE testing.
<Andry> arrrghhh: so i should downgrade, right?
<s0undt3ch> hope this upgrade goes fine
<s0undt3ch> arrrghhh: can I keep my .kde? or do I have to delete it?
<arrrghhh> i'm sure your computer will spontaneously burst into flames
<arrrghhh> s0undt3ch, i kept it.  no issues there.
<s0undt3ch> arrrghhh: I can make flames on my comp with compiz ;)
<s0undt3ch> not that usefull though ;)
<arrrghhh> no not really
<arrrghhh> and i think it would be cool if a computer burst into flames during an upgrade.  very simpsons-esque.
<arrrghhh> just so long as it wasn't one of mine
<s0undt3ch> I wonder if system will still work if I don't run the mysql server
<s0undt3ch> arrrghhh: kde pim storage could also allow you to choose the db backend to use
<StR|Sangreal> hello
<quassel53> anyone has problems with java and jaunty? (only with kde 4.2. No problem with gnome for this alpha version). For example, this url does not work with firefox from kde but works ok with firefox from gnome: http://www.catedu.es/gestor_recursos/repositorio/clic/579/jclic/579.htm Any idea about?
<StR|Sangreal> please what do i need to upgrade to k 42 and to kernel ..28?
<dotkom> Is it recommended or not to install compiz? Only say because I'm getting really bad performance from kwin.... :(
<dotkom> on KDE 4.2 sorry
<ockonal> dotkom: hi
<dotkom> hi
<Paddy_EIRE> dotkom: if you are getting bad performance on kwin then compiz will kill your pc
<ockonal> dotkom: if u want, u can install it
<dotkom> any issues known?
<StR|Sangreal> please i have installed intrepid from install dvd and run updates
<Paddy_EIRE> kwin is actually much faster in my opinion
<dotkom> it aint on my setup
<StR|Sangreal> and i dont know how do i get new kernel and new kde
<Paddy_EIRE> gfx card?
<dotkom> really bad actually
<dotkom> 8800GTS
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<s0undt3ch> Paddy_EIRE: not so neat though as compiz, though I'm just upgrading to 4.2, maybe there's a diference there
<ockonal> StR|Sangreal: new kernel u can get during system-updating
<Paddy_EIRE> s0undt3ch: yeah it much improved.. its really nice
<dotkom> maybe, but my experience isn't to great
<ockonal> StR|Sangreal: just type in console: sudo aptitude update
<s0undt3ch> Paddy_EIRE: does about the same as compiz?
<Paddy_EIRE> s0undt3ch: more or less.. minus the useless fluff :)
<Paddy_EIRE> and there is snow damn it
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<s0undt3ch> Paddy_EIRE: rotating cube?
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah
 * cuznt puts on his virtual ski's
<Paddy_EIRE> hehe
<s0undt3ch> dam!
<StR|Sangreal> ok and how do i update kde to 4.2
<s0undt3ch> trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/kde4/HTML/en/kcontrol/windowbehaviour/index.cache.bz2', which is also in package kde-window-manager
<dotkom> i would prefer to use the kwin but can't when ive seen the effects run so much better
<s0undt3ch> then it fails
<cuznt> KDE 4.2 out http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<ockonal> StR|Sangreal: u must to add need repository and key
<cuznt> to upgrade
<Paddy_EIRE> dotkom: I know what you mean... give compiz a try.. it might give you some troubles though
<ockonal> StR|Sangreal: see the link at the top
<Paddy_EIRE> with kde that is
<dotkom> when i installed it on kde 4.1 i couldn't rid of the emerald theme
<dotkom> have you come accross this?
<Paddy_EIRE> no that would be odd
<dotkom> 4.1 was buggy for me
<Paddy_EIRE> 4.2 is ready for daily use in my opinion
<ockonal> yeah
<dotkom> im working with tth idea
<ockonal> but there are still a lot of bugs :)
<dotkom> but still
<dotkom> its had it moments
<Paddy_EIRE> ockonal: of course.. its still an infant
<kaddi> no more than in kde 4.1 imho
<dotkom> any know of 4.3 release?
<ockonal> see kde site
<dotkom> ^^
<dotkom> has anyone had the BIOS warning at the boot of Kununtu 8.10?
<ockonal> nope
<cuznt> no
<dotkom> hmm
<dotkom> do you know where i can find the logs?
<quassel53> anyone has problems with java and jaunty? (only with kde 4.2. No problem with gnome for this alpha version). For example, this url does not work with firefox from kde but works ok with firefox from gnome: http://www.catedu.es/gestor_recursos/repositorio/clic/579/jclic/579.htm Any idea about?
<ockonal> dotkom: /var/logs
<ockonal> :-D
<dotkom> lol, cheers :)
<ockonal> damn, does anyone know how to crack vista? :-D
<quassel53> what is Vista?      ;-)
<s0undt3ch> how do I get past -> http://pastebin.com/m571e9dac
<StR|Sangreal> !vista
<ubottu> vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<ockonal> There isn't way to crack it)
<StR|Sangreal> !crack
<ubottu> <Hobbsee> jdong: yes, but you're FULL OF CRACK!
<quassel53> bye!!!
<s0undt3ch> arrrghhh: got any hint?
<ockonal> bye
<kaddi> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ockonal> Can u telp me some need repositrories, where i can find a lot of soft?
<ockonal> In standart there arent nothing :)
<ockonal> And i was at Linux a long time ago
<Paddy_EIRE> umm.. was that english
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<fdan4824> anyone familiar with the problem where adding a newtwork printer hangs (8.10). I found a solution once before about changing a CUPS security setting, but can't find it again.
<arrrghhh> dpkg-reconfigure -a s0undt3ch ?
<arrrghhh> i g2g
<kaddi> anyone got compiz to work on kde4.2?
<dotkom> Nope, was thinkin about attempting it tho
<dotkom> whats your performance like on kwin?
<kaddi> dotkom: it's not the performance that's bothering me. it's those ugly greyish window decoration.. they're driving me mad :p
<dotkom> lol
<ockonal> And what about repositories?
<dotkom> Has anyone installed NVIDIA 180 drivers on KDE 4.2 yet? Any known issues?
<Archonian> can I use KDE 4.2 with Kubuntu 8.10 ?
<dotkom> yes
<dotkom> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<Archonian> ok, thanks
<s0undt3ch> kaddi, dotkom: I have compiz running on 4.2 it kept as the window manager when I upgraded from 4.1.4  to 4.2, now I can't seem to be able to disable it
<ockonal> dotkom: i'm)
<dotkom> metacity --replace
<ockonal> dotkom: the same as it was before)
<kaddi> s0undt3ch: could you check which compiz-packages are installed?
<kaddi> I'm only getting an error message when trying to start compiz
<StR|Sangreal> pls an urgent question
<s0undt3ch> kaddi: ok, I disabled it, sure, give me a command to run ;)
<StR|Sangreal> i am gonna reinstall windoze mce from recovery partition
<StR|Sangreal> how can i then restore grub?
<StR|Sangreal> please
<kaddi> my battery is dying
<kaddi> i'll be back though ; *menace*
<ockonal_> damn it...
<s0undt3ch> arrrg, kwin's effect don't seem to get triggered by mouse!? only key shortcuts!?
<malganis85> hello?
<malganis85> this is my first time on irc
<malganis85> anyone here?
<SuspectZero> hey. my kdm wont allow me to log in as root. can someone help me figure this out please?
<DasEI> malagais85:anyone not, but some others
<malganis85> what you need help with?
<malganis85> whats KDM?
<SuspectZero> login manager
<malganis85> is the root user enabled?
<DasEI> SuspectZero: it's for security reasons, login as normal user, then sudo
<DasEI> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<SuspectZero> well yea i know all that but i want to log in as root. i know all the consequences and all that stuff but i still want to do it.
<DasEI> SuspectZero: if you know what you're doing, can do : sudo -s
<DasEI> SuspectZero: you can configure it via the loginmanager
<malganis85> what does it say when you sudo -s
<SuspectZero> login doesnt have an option to allow me to login as root
<malganis85> open terminal and type sudo -s and you should be in root
<SuspectZero> hmm i dont think you understand my problem. ok when i turn my computer on it comes to the login screen and i try logging in as root but it doesnt allow me. when i do a console login it works fine but not thorough the login manager.
<s0undt3ch> kaddi: be warned, window frames get lost with compiz
<malganis85> if that does not work then enable root then log out and type root in username then press enter in thepassword box
<s0undt3ch> and kwin effects are not that fast
<DasEI> SuspectZero: you can configure it via the loginmanager
<s0undt3ch> one can even use mouse in juntion with keyboard for triggering effects
<DasEI> SuspectZero: 8.10 ?
<kaddi> s0undt3ch sorry, i don't understand what you mean by that: "frames get lost" are there no more frames around windows?
<SuspectZero> DasEI, how do i check?
<s0undt3ch> kaddi: window frame, border?
<s0undt3ch> maximize, minimize buttons, etc
<DasEI> !version SuspectZero
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DasEI> !version | SuspectZero
<ubottu> SuspectZero: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<SuspectZero> yep 8.1
<SuspectZero> intrepid
<kaddi> s0undt3ch: i think that is exactly what i want. :D no more borders
<kaddi> i just can't get compiz to run :p
<DasEI> SuspectZero: progs>system>preferenences>extended>loginmanager>ex/included users
<malganis85> suspect please try to log in a root in login manager the password is the ENTER button
<s0undt3ch> kaddi: though 4.2 is neater, but kwin ain't that fast, resising a window is slugish :\
<DasEI> malaganis85:disabled by default
<DasEI> dis*
<SuspectZero> yea its disabled
<s0undt3ch> kaddi: and it was blasing fast with compiz
<DasEI> malaganis85:which ubuntu do you run ?
<malganis85> are you guys using kubuntu?
<SuspectZero> i'll brb im trying the login manager method
<s0undt3ch> kaddi: .kde/share/config/ksmserverrc -> windowManager=compiz
<malganis85> becuase im using ubuntu 8.10
<s0undt3ch> kaddi: that will get you going I think
<s0undt3ch> kaddi: about the compiz packages I have intalled, how can I know that?
<s0undt3ch> cli'wise
<DasEI> malaganis85:right now kubu, but have few environments, / #ubuntu is there, too
<kaddi> s0undt3ch i've been trying to find that out, haven't found an easy way though
<DasEI> malaganis85:to go there, in messenger type: /j #ubuntu
<kaddi> s0undt3ch windowManager=compiz is working out just fine, as well as starting compiz. but when i try to configure it i get the error message "running the configuration tool failed"
<kaddi> and all i get with google are translations of same message in some newsgroups
<s0undt3ch> kaddi: compiz-plugins, compiz-core, python-compizconfig, compiz-fusion-plugins-{main,extra}, libdecoration0, compizconfig-settings-manager
<kaddi> s0undt3ch: you rock :D how did you do that?
<s0undt3ch> kaddi: typing it by seeing on adept :)
<s0undt3ch> og I also have compiz-wrapper but I'm not using it
<s0undt3ch> s/og/oh
<s0undt3ch> dam, on my ATI kwin is dam sloooooowwwwwww
<kaddi> ok, lets go :)
<corrado> salve
<corrado> parlate italiano?
<kaddi> !it|corrado
<ubottu> corrado: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<SiVA_> anything special I have to do to get video capture, through firewire, working in 8.10?
<slow-motion> hi
<kaddi> s0undt3ch: thanks, i had the whole compiz-gnome packages installed as well.. but uninstalling them didn't really help... i'll just keep looking around. if i find a solution i'll let you know :) :)
<s0undt3ch> kaddi: but I want window frames ;)
<malganis85> enyone want to talk im bored
<s0undt3ch> malganis85: get a wife :)
<malganis85> lol
<malganis85> im 11
<kaddi> s0undt3ch: if i find a solution restauring windowframes i'll let you know, then ;)
<Tm_T> !ot | malganis85
<ubottu> malganis85: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<s0undt3ch> kaddi: thanks
<amazon_> oi
<AS|Sangreal> please a verz urgent problem
<amazon_> ola
<AS|Sangreal> i have run recovery of windoze and now i cant run grub
<AS|Sangreal> better said, its damaged, boots and halts
<AS|Sangreal> how can i repair it please?
<AS|Sangreal> i dont have anz access to the filesystem, i only have the install dvd
<cpk1> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<cpk1> no thats not it
<cpk1> AS|Sangreal, you need to boot from the install cd and there should be a recover option, there is also a wiki on it but I forget the factoid for it
<cpk1> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cpk1> there you go AS|Sangreal
<SiVA_> I wish things would just work sometimes
<XAVIER> kool been
<XAVIER> kool beans*
<ciber> hello!
<SuspectZero> !splash
<ubottu> To change your KDE splash screen go to KMenu -> System Settings -> Splash Screen
<XAVIER> eqisow ?
<XAVIER> justin newman ftm ?
<XAVIER> ok nevermind.
<ciber> !hello!!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello!!
<ciber> hello!
<XAVIER> i don't suppose you are him ciber ?
<Tm_T> XAVIER: he/she/it is not here atm (:
<XAVIER> it ; lol
<kaddi> s0undt3ch: i get my frames back, when i do a "compiz --replace &". If i kill compiz afterwards my frames are missing. but i'm not sure how easily this is undone afterwards :D *experimenting* :D
<XAVIER> Well i would have hoped IT wouldn't respond :P
<XAVIER> LMAO
<ciber> ok
<ciber> okay
<XAVIER> omg that was a good one
<kaddi> (the window frames are dark red btw... and i still can't change them. :D so not the final solution :p )
<ciber> verry good ubuntu
<ciber> yah!
<ciber> yeah!
<ciber> beach
<Tm_T> ciber: mind to stop random posting?
<SiVA_> I give up... wish I left space on my drive for windows so I can capture video. Going home to cry now
<sledge> hi everyone, due to a crash in an app, my soundcard is looping a particular sample over and over again. is there a way to reinit ALSA without rebooting the box?
<ubuntu_> HELO WORLD
<sledge> Anybody?
<wrinkliez> hey guys, i installed deluge and used it as my default torrent program. i later uninstalled it and installed transmission. is there anyway that i can get .torrent files to not have the deluge icon?
<ockonal_> All people sleep :)
<ockonal_> bye
<automotive-engin> hallo - I need help after updating to kde 4.2 - I cant log in
<automotive-engin> can I get help here?
<Tm_T> !patience | automotive-engin
<ubottu> automotive-engin: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<automotive-engin> thank you - sorry
<Tm_T> also, most of europeans etc are going to sleep or are already by now, so you might have to wait (:
<Tm_T> automotive-engin: np, it just might take time and patience to get a help
<jnalli> how do scan and download articles from usenet in linux
<jnalli> like what newsrover does
<dusko82> I have installed KDE device manager for Windows Mobile devices and some other packeges, how do I run them?
<kaddi> is it possible to install different windows decoration themes for kwin?
<dusko82> <jnalli> use forte agent 5, it works for me... run it with wine
<jnalli> is it free?
<dusko82> no, but you can download it on easynews or giganews
<dusko82> I have installed KDE device manager for Windows Mobile devices and some other packeges, how do I run them?
<r3db0x> has anyone seen the error message "your bios doesn't leave a aperture memory hole"?
<kaddi> if i try to activate desktop effects, it tells me to install kde-compiz, if i try to install kde-compiz it tries to install libplasma2 which afaik isn't comptaible with kde 4.2. how can i solve this problem?
<zerothis1> hos do i add a user from the command-line? i used useradd name and passwd name but can't log into the account
<automotive-engi1> after I updatet to kde 4.2 I cannot pass the kde login. Also it is not possible to do startx . XServer crashes, but witout error message. in xsession.errors I find: konsole:...Fatal IO error: client killed  -- any suggestions?
<wildbat> do you know how to fix lid button on my liptop? my laptop's lid button won't work until i suspend or powersaving timer turn off the screen once.....
<OxDeadC0de> anyone know offhand what file tells kde to launch "plasma" when a kde session is started so I can change it to plasma-desktop ??
<OxDeadC0de> bet it's /usr/share/autostart/plasma.desktop
<gater> hello
<eliram> hello
<eliram> whos there
<mr-t---> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<gater> how to upgrade kubuntu 7.04 to 7.10
<eliram> this is my first tiem here is chat room or what is
<mr-t---> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<mr-t---> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ciber> hello
<ciber> hello
<ciber> iḿ from roma
<ciber> you??
<thiago_> oi
<thiago_> boa noite
<gumpert345> hi is there some kind of configuration file for the kde 4 screensaver?
<Lasecun> as
<SuspectZero> !volume
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volume
<SuspectZero> damn, whts a good package to install for volume control?
<slhk> kmix
<slhk> or alsactl
<cuznt> !kmix
<ubottu> kmix is KDE's soundcard mixer program. Though small, it is full-featured. The program should give controls for each of your soundcards. KMix supports several platforms and sound drivers. Go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kmix for complete information.
<wildbat> do you know how to fix lid button on my liptop? my laptop's lid button won't work until i suspend or powersaving timer turn off the screen once.....Compaq nc6320
<s0undt3ch> kaddi: well, passing --replace could probably be achieved with the wrapper script
<kaddi> s0undt3ch i still can't configure compiz (and am in the process of giving up) really... red window decoration really aren't any better than grey ones
<kaddi> ;)
<kaddi> i think you only have to run the replace once, and then just need to ensure, that compiz is loaded at startup
<ghostcube> kaddi, the theme isnt conmtrolled by ccsm
<ghostcube> this is emerald-themes
<ghostcube> this is emerald-theme-manager
<ghostcube> damn
<s0undt3ch> kaddi: for window decoration you also have to get emerald
<kaddi> already got emerald ;)
<s0undt3ch> kaddi: then you should be able to choose an almost frameless layout
<s0undt3ch> kaddi: or download one
<Castawayz> is kubuntu alpha 4 available to dl by torrent that direct download is giving me an awful time
<Castawayz> nm got it started up again
<Castawayz> will it be able to update all the way to the full version of Jaunty Jackalope when it's released?
<kaddi> jeah, i'm getting better results now... :) still can't configure anything in compiz though... but what the heck... :p
<s0undt3ch> kaddi: what config backend did you define for compiz?
<ghostcube> kaddi, on coomand line ccsm is telling what?
<ghostcube> kaddi, u need flatfile backend in compiz settings not the kde backend this wont work
<kaddi_> re
<kaddi_> ccsm works fine
<kaddi_> man, that makes about a week i've been wondering how to get this to work -.-
<Level15> hi: i have an eps file and want to convert it to pdf. i tried ps2pdf and convert, but the dimensions are changed (it creates a large page, with the image on the bottom and an ungly empty half on top). Any suggestions on how to achieve conversion?
<ubuntu__> HOLA
<ubuntu__> NECESITO AYUDA
<kaddi> !es |ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ubuntu__> HOLA NECESITO AYUDA
<ubuntu__> NECESITO AYUDA KEIN ME PUEDE ORIENTAR????????????'
<kaddi> para ayuda en espanol, debes preguntar en #ubuntu-es , aqui solo hay ayuda en ingles
<earle> yuda betta be kiddin
<Level15> hi: i have an eps file and want to convert it to pdf. i tried ps2pdf and convert, but the dimensions are changed (it creates a large page, with the image on the bottom and an ungly empty half on top). Any suggestions on how to achieve conversion?
<slack_> hello is somebody on?
<slack_> someone knows if there is a Qt4 bindings for C ( pure C )???
#kubuntu 2010-02-15
<Exilant> david__HII: usually your screen should be autodetected. if it isn't, it can be because of an old graphics card driver or an too old screen (have experienced both), or autodetection is off. in the first case, probably use another driver/look at the xorg.conf. in the latter case, you have to add a mode to your screen, then change to that mode
<david__HII> i tried the mode thing but doesnt seem to work. of im not doing it right
<Exilant> i remember it's not that easy, xrandr likes to fail so silently
<david__HII> well can somone lead me along , so it can be done correcly?
<Exilant> i don't remember the details, don't need to use since i got the new monitor :)
<david__HII> well it only happens to me when i use ubuntu. oter distro are fine
<puppetier_> where is the xconfig file in 9.10?
<Exilant>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<puppetier_> its not there
<DarkCow> there's one there for me
<DarkCow> but
<puppetier_> locate xorg.config nothing
<DarkCow> pretty sure it's not usually necessary
<puppetier_> i guess not
<puppetier_> but then where does the system get these defaults?
<puppetier_> my kdm resolution is set to 800x600 and it's pissing me off
<puppetier_> where do i change that?
<Exilant> try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<werfact> puppetier_: in the control center
<Exilant> ah
<puppetier_> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, does nothing
<puppetier_> the "control center" is that shitty systemsettings and changing the resolution only does it for the current user
<Exilant> ok, sorry.
<puppetier_> is it kubuntu or kde that got rid of kcontrol?
<DarkCow> kde
<puppetier_> thats too bad
<puppetier_> the new one sucks alot
<DarkCow> I agree
<DarkCow> I'm kind of used to it now
<puppetier_> well i guess, just feels really limited
<DarkCow> after about 7 months
<gaurav_> hey folks
<puppetier_> anyone know why sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg would do nothing?
<Exilant> well, if it's not needed anymore
<Exilant> i think it resets mine if i do it, but maybe not if no conf is there to start with
<werfact> puppetier_: because they changed it somehow and xorg.conf hardly has any settings
<puppetier_> ok, ultimately i just want to change the default display resolution for the system. Kubuntu 9.10
<DarkCow> puppetier_, what graphics card do you have?
<puppetier_> nvidia, although i'm running it in vmware
<DarkCow> ah
<DarkCow> hmm
<Guest17358> guys does downloading and installing nvidia drivers take a lot of time?
<DarkCow> not on a 100/50 connection
<DarkCow> puppetier_, maybe the vmware client packages would help?
<puppetier_> my desktop resolution once i login is fine, looks good
<puppetier_> DarkCow, i have them installed
<Guest17358> mine is stuck on 50%
<puppetier_> its just the system default
<puppetier_> without the xorg.config i have no idea where to change that...
<puppetier_> and the kde systemsettings only adjusts it for the current user
<DarkCow> I've only used vmware a couple of times, but I seem to remember somewhere that you could adjust the reported default screen resolution
<puppetier_> i have
<puppetier_> i forced it to 1680x1050 to see if that would matter - it doesn't
<puppetier_> so the vm understands that the head is 1680x1050
<puppetier_> xrandr shows the right stuff
<puppetier_> just when i'm at the kdm screen its 800x600 until i login
<DarkCow> let me see if I can throw together some kind of sane xorg.conf
<puppetier_> its not really a big deal, i just find it annoying that there isn't a system setting for this
<puppetier_> well i could write up an xorg.config
<DarkCow> I have a dual-head setup, so it's probably not appropriate for you
<puppetier_> but i'm assuming its getting the defaults from somewhere
<iRoNh3Ad> guys any ideas if i should wait for the drivers thing or should i be doing something else?
<puppetier_> ya, dont worry about writing me an xorg.config, i can do that. Thanks though
<puppetier_> im just wondering how kubuntu has fucked with the architecture here
<puppetier_> i was expecting an xorg.config
<puppetier_> or does it just not have a config and the system boots and autodetects everytime?
<puppetier_> or defaults?
<DarkCow> autodetects
<DarkCow> http://pastebin.com/d50442205
<DarkCow> just try something as simple as that
<iRoNh3Ad> HELLO
<iRoNh3Ad> GUYS
<DarkCow> HI
<puppetier_> DarkCow, ok, i'll give that a shot. Thanks for your help
<DarkCow> np
<iRoNh3Ad> does graphics driver get stuck at 50% and download something from somewhere else or is it an error?
<DarkCow> iRoNh3Ad, it never got stuck at that point for me
<DarkCow> how are you installing it?
<iRoNh3Ad> using system-hardware drivers
<DarkCow> do you have a really slow connection?
<iRoNh3Ad> i have a 512 kbps line
<DarkCow> the only thing I could think of is that it has to get the compiler and kernel headers in order to build the driver
<DarkCow> but that's pure speculation
<DarkCow> I would also expect it to report the status of that, if it was in fact the case
<iRoNh3Ad> ohk
<DarkCow> so it sounds to me like it's getting hung up on something
<iRoNh3Ad> oh ok
<iRoNh3Ad> thnx man
<DarkCow> it may be an idea to download the .run installer from the nvidia website, if you're up for that
<DarkCow> that was the only way I managed to get it working before I had kubuntu
<iRoNh3Ad> k i'll check that out
<DarkCow> but I have an ATI card now so v(-.-)v
<iRoNh3Ad> i'll give it a shot using adept
<iRoNh3Ad> it worked with adept]
<Speedy2> Hey all.  Anyone sync their PDA/Phone with KOrganizer?  Just curious if the 3.5x versions will "work" with my Palm Treo.
<KDesk> hi, with karmic and Kde 4.4 plasma crashes when I add the smooth tasks or the fancy tasks plama widget. Is this a common problem or do you know a fix for this?
<navetz> does 9.10 have any the gui to mount filesystems ?
<navetz> i remember 8.10 had it but i cannot find it anymore
<Speedy2> navetz: If it's a filesystem you plan on using a lot, it's easier and smarter to use the fstab
<navetz> Speedy2: it is just my external drive I don't use to often
<Speedy2> navetz: It should just "show up"
<Speedy2> Kubuntu 9.10 with KDE 3.5x does that.
<navetz> Speedy2: humm i have kde 4
<Speedy2> navetz: Have you tried hooking your external drive and turning it on?
<navetz> Speedy2: and it doesn't show up automatically like it should. I use to have to use the gui program to make it work.
<navetz> Speedy2: yes, windows detects it right now but i can't see it on linux
<Speedy2> navetz: That's really odd.
<navetz> Speedy2: yup, thats why i came for help :)
<Speedy2> navetz: Does dmesg show the drive is detected?
<navetz> Speedy2: [613884.106709] FAT: bread failed in fat_clusters_flush
<navetz> Speedy2:  it does show it connected: [613884.099024] sd 19:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI disk
<Speedy2> navetz: That's a bad sign, and probably why KDE can't mount it
<Speedy2> navetz: Try to manual mount it in /mnt
<navetz> Speedy2: I don't know where it is though. is it /dev/sda1 or something
<Speedy2> navetz: you can use fdisk -l
<navetz> Speedy2: which of these would it be:  http://pastebin.org/91790
<navetz> it doesn't look like any of them
<Speedy2> navetz: Give me your entire dmesg as well
<Speedy2> "sda" is one drive, /sda1, /sda2, /sda3, /sda4 are the partitions and none of them are FAT, so 'sda' is not your drive.  I would guess 'sdb'
<navetz> Speedy2: http://pastebin.org/91791
<Speedy2> 613050.442677] sd 17:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI disk
<Speedy2> 'sdd'
<Speedy2> I would try to find out what that error means, but it's not a good sign.  Maybe the FAT is damaged.  You could boot to Windows and run a "chkdsk /f" on the drive to fix it.
<ReckaH> navetz,  did you tryed a reboot whit the usb-cord still in there?
<navetz> ReckaH: nope i haven't tried that
<navetz> and Speedy2 thanks for the help, im gonna go watch some basketball then come back to this
<ReckaH> i think you should try that, did you used it last time on a windowsbox?
<Boots32M> whats kubuntu I got the 9.10 nbr does that fit???
<Boots32M> read the wiki... its a wrap around ubuntu pretty... I just got nbr:)
<ujjain> Ubuntu has only open software, Kubuntu has closed software too, right?
<ujjain> right right?
<daskreech> ujjain: What?
<ujjain> Ubuntu is open drivers only iirc.
<ujjain> My installer does not recognize my wireless mouse/keyboard.
<Fersure> ujjain: Both distros use the same repos.
<Fersure> And both have repos for non-free software/drivers.
<ujjain> I see :(
<Fersure> but you can disable said repos
<daskreech> ujjain: Ubuntu has closed drivers
<Fersure> either before installation or after.
<daskreech> under the restricted repos
<Fersure> there's an option in the install for 'free software only'
<ujjain> Yes, I did not select that
<ujjain> but it still not not recognize my mouse/keyboard
<ujjain> My last hope is burning again
<daskreech> Run jockey (or jockey-kde) if you want to see the list of the ones detected for your computer
<daskreech> ujjain: What kind of keyboard do you have?
<ujjain> EX110 Logitech Wireless Desktop
<ujjain> It is said to be supported
<ujjain> I think my house is electric btw.
<mjbrooks> I can't get the KDE4 compositing effect to run but direct rendering == yes in glxinfo... does anyone know if there is a known solution for this?
<daskreech> ujjain: hrrm which CD are you using?
<ujjain> Ubuntu 9.10 Desktop AMD
<ujjain> I just reinstalled.
<daskreech> ujjain: and you can't type anything?
<ujjain> The mouse/keyboard stops working
<daskreech> mjbrooks: what happens when you try and run it?
<ujjain> when Ubuntu enters setup.
<ujjain> 'install Ubuntu'
<daskreech> ujjain: at what point?
<ujjain> or when I click 'try Ubuntu'
<daskreech> ha. Umm ok
<ujjain> not click, use my keyboard to select 'try Ubuntu'
<ujjain> and it loads the desktop, but the keyboard/mouse dont work from that point
<daskreech> ok gimmie a moment
<mjbrooks> daskreech, "Failed to activate desktop effects using the given configuration options. Check you X configuration." Which I have, and I don't see anything missing there
<daskreech> ujjain: I think you may need a cheat code
<daskreech> mjbrooks: What version of KDE?
<daskreech> ujjain: ok two questions. You have another keyboard somewhere you can use or another computer ?
<mjbrooks> daskreech, KDE: 4.3.5
<mjbrooks> daskreech, it's an old nvidia card, but it should work
<ujjain> daskreech: I do not have another keyboard.
<daskreech> mjbrooks: What Driver?
<daskreech> mjbrooks: Might be a driver issue. You can check in #kwin for intricacies :)
<daskreech> ujjain: and no other computer?
<ujjain> No, my laptop is at Samsung RMA
<daskreech> ujjain: Ah ok if you go into recovery mode from the CD does that also kil it?
<mjbrooks> daskreech, Nvidia version 96 and it's installed and running
<daskreech> Hm ok and other GL things work?
<ujjain> daskreech: Never heard of recovery mode.
<ujjain> but it works in windows.
<mjbrooks> daskreech, glxgears works
<Fersure> how do I upgrade to 10.04 alpha 2? I forgot how I did it for the Karmic Koala alpha.
<ujjain> that went wrong.
<mjbrooks> daskreech, normally I wouldn't bother with it, but I'm using this system as a backup while I deal with my laptop CPU fan dying suddenly and I miss my effects ;)
<oggb4mp3> hey ho everyone
<oggb4mp3> ever since I upgraded kde to 4.4 and qt to 4.6.1 I connot build amarok from git
<oggb4mp3> I'm getting all kinds of phonon errors and I am looking for clues
<oggb4mp3> here is the console output http://amarok.pastebin.ca/1796880
<oggb4mp3> amarok guys sent me here
<oggb4mp3> I think I am missing some phonon dev files
<bbeck> Does anyone know how the geolocaton dataengine works?  Will the location values change as I roam?
<vbgunz> I dont mean to be making plugs but can someone check this link out in Konqueror preferably on 4.4. http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/02/14/rachel-maddow-stuns-rep-a_n_461885.html?container=friendconnect&mid=0&nocache=0&view=profile&parent=http://www.huffingtonpost.com/&url=http://www.google.com/friendconnect/gadgets/osapi-0.8.xml&communityId=04088136628274011020&caller=http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/02/14/rachel-maddow-stuns-rep-a_n_461885.html?
<vbgunz> container=friendconnect&mid=0&nocache=0&view=profile&parent=http://www.huffingtonpost.com/&url=http://www.google.com/friendconnect/gadgets/osapi-0.8.xml&communityId=04088136628274011020&caller=http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/02/14/rachel-maddow-stuns-rep-a_n_461885.html?container=friendconnect&mid=0&nocache=0&view=profile&parent=http://www.huffingtonpost.com/&url=http://www.google.com/friendconnect/gadgets/osapi-0.8.xml&communityId=04088136628274011020&
<FloodBotK3> vbgunz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MuffinPimp> wow that's a long link
<vbgunz> sorry about that...
<vbgunz> I didn't know it was that long
<MuffinPimp> Lol
<MuffinPimp> I'll try it out
<vbgunz> visiting that page in konqueror 4.4 makes konqueror chug along hard. :(
<vbgunz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/376597/ thats the link
<vbgunz> whats happening, why is konqueror so slow and choking so bad?
<bbeck> Sorry, should have used google.  According to Cole's blog it's done by GPS or IP address.
<Wolfcastle> hello
<MuffinPimp> vbgunz: It loaded fine for me
<Wolfcastle> i just added ppa to update to kde 4.4
<Wolfcastle> but the updates show I'm updatingto 4.3.5
<Wolfcastle> what's up with that
<vbgunz> yeah but I guess maybe leave it alone long enough to read the article. Its killing my konqueror 4.4
<vbgunz> Wolfcastle: you using apt-get to update?
<vbgunz> I mean, have you tried apt-get dist-upgrade and see what happens?
<Wolfcastle> nop aptitude
<Wolfcastle> yes i tried aptitude dist-upgrade now and it's installing 4.3.5
<MuffinPimp> Wolfcastle: try aptitude full-upgrade
<Wolfcastle> ok I'll try that when it finishes
<Wolfcastle> don't want to interrupt
<MuffinPimp> ok
<vbgunz> anyhow, I closed the page. not sure what then causes konqueror to move slow like molasses but when it happens its disappointing :/
<ujjain> Guess what OS I am using!
<MuffinPimp> ujjain: kubuntu?
<daskreech> That's a distro not an OS
<daskreech> ujjain: Mac! :)
<MuffinPimp> Lol
<ujjain> MuffinPimp: I wished. It does not recognize my wireless mouse/keyboard.
<ujjain> I use CentOS as a desktop, it's strange, but itś faster than Ubuntu and Centos in VMWare.
<daskreech> ujjain: Sorry My network went nuts I just got it back :-(
<ujjain> np
<ujjain> I would love to use Ubuntu.
<daskreech> ujjain: Can You look at the xorg.conf that it generates?
<daskreech> and what version of Xorg it's using?
<ujjain> Ok,
<ujjain> running updatedb to find the xorg.conf file.
<ujjain> Section "InputDevice"
<ujjain>         Identifier  "Keyboard0"
<ujjain>         Driver      "kbd"
<ujjain>         Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"
<ujjain>         Option      "XkbLayout" "us"
<FloodBotK3> ujjain: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ujjain>         Option      "XkbVariant" "intl"
<ujjain> EndSection
<ujjain> It cannot be that complex.
<daskreech> ujjain: ha I think that xkbModel "pc105" is what Ubuntu is missing
<ujjain> So, how do I install Ubuntu
<daskreech> ujjain: But if you copy that xorg.conf it should work on Ubuntu if you like
<ujjain> with that addition?
<ujjain> How?
<ujjain> After installation? I cannot install.
<daskreech> ujjain: That's the tricky part :) you need to get it on the machine without a keyboard which means ssh or having another keyboard so I guess CentOS is yours for now
<MuffinPimp> Do you not have a wired keyboard?
<ujjain> I don't want to keep on using CentOS :(
<ujjain> I do not have a wired keyboard.
<ujjain> I think Ubuntu should be able to support my extremely popular keyboard
<MuffinPimp> what is it?
<MuffinPimp> also what is your mouse?
<daskreech> ujjain: It apprently should but some people have  a conflict with the BIOS and Grub that drops certain keyboards
<ujjain> It's part of a set.
<daskreech> Yours is one of them
<ujjain> Also part of EX110
<ujjain> I use Grub with CentOS now.
<daskreech> Yeah I don't quite get it either. I don't know if it's because Ubuntu is using Grub2 now
<MuffinPimp> as of karmic ubuntu uses grub2
<ujjain> I tried a new Ubuntu disk
<ujjain> btw: Fedora did not work either.
<ujjain> Fedora12.
<ujjain> nor did Kubuntu, nor did Ubuntu (tried 2 dvdś)
<ujjain> but CentOS did work.
<MuffinPimp> Does Fedora12 use grub2?
<daskreech> ujjain: Grub2 would be common in all those
<ujjain> I do not know.
<daskreech> ujjain: You could grab a LTS CD and then upgrade if that works
<ujjain> Would it have a chance? 8.04 to 9.10?
<ujjain> I should try to install 8.02
<daskreech> ujjain: Yes you can upgrade like that
<daskreech> to tell the truth that's what I did to avoid using grub2 >_>
<ujjain> Hmm,, I will do that then!
<MuffinPimp> I have had no problems with grub2
<daskreech> ujjain: if you have the 9.10 cd and you do a recovrey option and the keyboard works then you can try the 9.10 Server/Alternate CD as well
<daskreech> Wait you have a DVD right?
<ujjain> Yes
<daskreech> You said the install Ubuntu freezs up
<daskreech> that just gives you a menu right ?
<ujjain> I get the menu.
<KDesk_> I removed my .kde folder, and now I get in the plama clock the utc time. Now it is 22:34, but it says 03:34, how can change this?
<ujjain> I choose 'install Ubuntu'
<ujjain> it loads 60 seconds
<ujjain> and it lists left-menu languages
<ujjain> and my mouse and keyboard do not work
<ujjain> 'try Ubuntu' loads 60 seconds, and loads Ubuntu desktop perfectly
<ujjain> and then mouse/keyboard do not owork
<ujjain> daskreech: Any idea?
<Nafri> hello, i am using kubuntu 9.10. I've just updated my kde to kde4.4 but just after login everythign turns black and kde desktop doesn't load. Although i can run all the application using Alt +F2 but there is no desktop, no task/application bar nothing
<ujjain> Is there any way I can make sure who is operator in a channel btw? I have the urge to insult somebody in a channel.
<ujjain> HOw do I start Nautilus in GNOME?
<MuffinPimp> Why does KDE4.4 fail to connect to pool.ntp.org
<ujjain> Maybe it's overloaded?
<ujjain> Try ntp.demon.nl
<ujjain> timeout here too
<MuffinPimp> How do I specify a custom one?
<ujjain> rdate -s ntp.demon.nl
<ujjain> in terminal
<ujjain> but with ntp? uhhh, ntpdate, I am not sure, I had to google that myself
<ujjain> rdate is only 1-time
<ujjain> and you dont want to use cronjobs for that, ntp is great for that
<MuffinPimp> mmk
<KDesk_> Nafri: then the problem is that plasma doesn't start
<ujjain> MuffinPimp: ntpdate ntp.demon.nl try that!
<ujjain> apt-get install ntp
<MuffinPimp> k
<MuffinPimp> It is installed
<Xiella> I can't uninstall a package (GIMP) - kpackagekit says "Cannot get the exclusive lock on the packaging backend. Please close any other legacy packaging tools that may be open." - I am using no other packaging tools on a fresh restart.  Please advise how to uninstall.  Thanks in advance.
<Nafri> KDesk_ : any solution?
<KDesk_> Nafri: are you there? Try  removing (or moving) the plasma config files so that it starts with the default config
<KDesk_> ah
<KDesk_> Nafri:  in a konsole: rm .kde/share/config/plasma*
<Nafri> KDesk_ which folder do i need to move/remove? i've already moved .kde and .config
<Nafri> ohk
<Nafri> KDesk_ : but i've already moved that folder
<Nafri> and restarted
<KDesk_> Nafri: if you have alredy do that, then lets see if plasma ir running.
<KDesk_> Nafri: ps ax |grep plasma
<hagabaka> ugh, why won't akonadi/nepomuk stop giving me errors!
<Nafri> root@irfan-laptop:~# ps ax |grep plasma
<Nafri>  2179 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep plasma
<Nafri> root@irfan-laptop:~#
<Nafri> no it's not
<FloodBotK3> Nafri: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KDesk_> Nafri: if there is no plasma-desktop or plasma-netbook, then it is not running, The start it to see the out put.:   plasma-desktop &
<Nafri> KDesk_ : there?
<KDesk_> Nafri: maybe you don't have all the kde 4.4 packages, maybe some are kde 4.3
<MuffinPimp> ujjain: Well I think it's a bug with kde because "sudo ntpdate north-america.pool.ntp.org" works fine but it fails when using the Date & Time to sync
<ujjain> I am not sure, I think ntp is a daemon
<Nafri> KDesk_  : it saying plasma-desktop is not installed and you can install it by sudo apt-get install kdebase-workspace-bin
<Nafri> KDesk_ : i updated to kde4.4 as instructed on kubuntu website by adding backports
<KDesk_> Nafri: then that is the packages that is missing, install it and also kubuntu-desktop
<Nafri> KDesk_ : i've http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu added in my kpackage list
<Nafri> and now when i search for updates on kpackage edit it just shows some blocked updates
<KDesk_> Nafri: try using aptitude: sudo aptitude  Then you will get a semi graphic interface to apt
<Xiella> Hmm, I can't uninstall anything.  kpackagekit says "Cannot get the exclusive lock on the packaging backend. Please close any other legacy packaging tools."  How to uninstall?  Thanks in advance..
<Nafri> KDesk_ : now it showing "upgradeable packages" and "KDE desktop system" is also in the list
<Nafri> how can i upgrade now?
<KDesk_> Xiella: I think if you log out and log in again you will be able to use kpackagekit, but If you can right now not log out, then you should close other apps like synaptic or apt.
<KDesk_> Nafri: using aptitude?
<Xiella> KDesk_: I have no other packaging tools open - fresh restart.
<Nafri> KDesk_: yup
<Nafri> KDesk_: but these packages are 4.3.5
<KDesk_> Nafri: type:  g
<KDesk_> Nafri: in the upgradeale packages section type  +  so that all those get upgraded, then   g  and the   g   again
<Nafri> KDesk_: yup it's downloading
<Xiella> KDesk_: I also tried to uninstall via command line (after closing the GUI) using apt-get remove gimp.  it said dpkg was interrupted.  it suggested i ran sudo dpkg --configure -a.  that was also interrupted due to no boot space.
<KDesk_> Xiella: maybe if you try in a konsole:  killall kpackagekit
<Xiella> Okay
<KDesk_> Xiella: do you have a /boot partition?
<Xiella> KDesk_: Yes, I do, and it's at 100% capacity.
<Xiella> KDesk_: according to df -h
<KDesk_> Xiella: hmm, that is bad. How many MB is the partition?
<Xiella> KDesk_: killall kpackagekit says no process found
<Xiella> KDesk_: 15 MB.  I recently upgraded to kernel ....19 without thinking, and i hadn't deleted previous headers.
<Xiella> uh
<Xiella> let me check the size
<KDesk_> Xiella: ps ax |grep packagekit    ?
<Xiella> KDesk_: /boot is 76 MB
<KDesk_> Xiella: my boot with 2 kernels is 15MB of data
<Xiella> KDesk_: 9900 pts/1    R+     0:00 grep packagekit
<KDesk_> Xiella: what is the output of:  du -h /boot/*
<Xiella> fills the screen
<Xiella> did you want me to paste?
<KDesk_> Xiella: yes please
<Xiella> KDesk_: http://pastebin.com/m77eed924
<KDesk_> Xiella: ok, then lets remove old kernels :)
<Xiella> KDesk_: okay :) I'm not sure where to begin though.  I still can't uninstall anything.
<KDesk_> Xiella: wait :)
<Xiella> KDesk_: Thank you :)
<KDesk_> Xiella:  sudo dpkg -r linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic
<KDesk_> Nafri did the upgrade/install work?
<Xiella> KDesk_: Done, thank you! -14 is removed.  Should I continue likewise with the other headers?
<KDesk_> Xiella: so, you can not have more that 4 kernels, but you only need 1. I have always 2 installed, in case one doesn't work, so I can still boot with the other.
<KDesk_> Xiella: yes, 15, 16 and 17
<Xiella> KDesk_: Okay.  Thank you very much.  I will do that now!!  (and in the future.)
<KDesk_> Xiella: I am glad that it worked
<KDesk_> Xiella: you can also do it with "sudo aptitude purge package" or  "sudo apt-get purge package"
<Xiella> KDesk_: Finished.  Thanks so much!  I will remember that too.  Also, I can now uninstall the package.  Let me try reinstalling and opening it.
<Wolfcastle> sweet kde 4.4 feels really smooth
<KDesk> Xiella: but remember, you need at least one kernel!  :)
<Xiella> KDesk: Heh, good advice :)
<Wolfcastle> have you noticed that the text is white over a white background in the config window of quicksand?
<Xiella> Hmm... another question...  I successfully patched gimp 2.6.6 manually.  but then i accidentally upgraded to the unpatched 2.6.7 using kpackagekit.  Now it won't open and says the older library doesn't match the newer version.  Suggested duplicate libraries in /usr (the newer library) and /usr/local (the older).  Is it dangerous to just delete the ones I don't want or is there a way of properly fixing the mismatch?
<Wolfcastle> has anyone gotten nepomuk/strigi to work in kde 4.4?
<Wolfcastle> I get a message saying nepomuk has not been started
<KDesk> Wolfcastle: I haven't. But I disable this (until some time when it works) in System Settings, don't remember exactly where.
<KDesk> Xiella: do you patched gimp and installed it from sources
<Wolfcastle> hmm ok I had read that nepomuk would work out of the box in kde 4.4
<Wolfcastle> too bad
<Wolfcastle> or at least that there were some improvements
<Xiella> KDesk: Yes, from deb and diff iirc
<KDesk> Wolfcastle: maybe you can make it work easy, but don't know how, maybe at kubuntu-forums or kde forums you can find some giud.
<Wolfcastle> ok thanx
<KDesk> Xiella: do you still have the archives?
<Xiella> KDesk: I don't know what you mean by archives sorry
<KDesk> Xiella: I mean the deb, diff, those files that you patched
<Xiella> Yes, I do
<Xiella> KDesk ^
<KDesk> then you can simply reinstall them. I think it should be no problem
<Xiella> Oh good :) i will do that instead.  Cheers and thanks for everything!
<KDesk> Xiella :-)
<Xiella> KDesk: See you round :)
<jschall> I have a regular kubuntu install cd, and I'm trying to install on a system with an nvidia 6800gt (i think). I can select either "install kubuntu" or "try kubuntu without any change" and they both take me to a TTY. Based on my google search, I'm guessing its an nvidia driver issue and the recommended approach is get the alternate install cd. Is there any way I could either: get the nvidia driver and then install using the gui, or install
<jschall>  without a gui using the regular install cd? I'd prefer not to have to download the alt install cd (i have slow internet)
<jschall> yay essays!
<Wolfcastle> I have a problem with samba
<Wolfcastle> I'm trying to access a shared folder in windows
<Stevan> hey can someone help me get my external hard drive to work? its a usb drive and its not being reconginzed when I plug it in.
<Wolfcastle> but it keeps asking me for a user and password
<Wolfcastle> any idea why this could be?
<RickX> can anyone point me to docs on how to upgrade from kde 4.1 to 4.4?
<wein_> #grub
<Stevan> can someone help me get my external usb hard drive working? it doesn't automatically detect and I can't find it.
<wein_> Does someone know if the Kubuntu setup keeps a copy of the MBR that grub overwrites?
<Stevan> fdisk -l does not detect my external hard drive plugged in through usb. Any one know what I can try to fix this?
<wein_> I wanted to try Kubuntu, and successfully installed it on an USB hard drive. However grub screwed up the MBR of my laptop's internal HDD (encrypted Windows). Is there any backup? Please, anyone?
<Wolfcastle> wein_: I remember you could reinstall the windows mbr from the windows installation cd
<Wolfcastle> it has some rescue option
<wein_> The problem is that I have some corporate encryption software
<wein_> and I basically just messed up a company computer...
<wein_> do you know if the installer keeps a backup of the MBR it overwrites?
<wein_> the encryption software comes before WIndows (prompting for a password)
<wein_> so neither a Windows CD or grub would recognize anything on that drive
<Wolfcastle> oh then I can't help you sorry
<jnewt> where's the command prompt!
<iconmefisto> jnewt: konsole
<iconmefisto> jnewt: alt+F2 and type konsole
<clone1018> I need some help using 2 monitors (1600x900 and 1280x800)
<clone1018> I can't get kubuntu to realize its 2 different monitors
<jnewt> thanks iconmefisto .
<clone1018> And I tried clicking Multiple Monitors but it says you do not appear to have this config.
<iconmefisto> clone1018: both monitors plugged in and switched on?
<clone1018> yes lol
<clone1018> Its on mirror mode right now
<naruto> ciao
<naruto> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<james_l> jschall: still having problems?
<kaniini> fast visit
<|MA|> hi all
<|MA|> i have this strange issue that's bothering me ...
<|MA|> I am building the kernel
<|MA|> make menuconfig asks me to Install ncurses (ncurses-devel) and try again
<|MA|> but:
<|MA|> sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<|MA|> libncurses5-dev is already the newest version.
<|MA|> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 15 not upgraded.
<|MA|> any idea, what's going on and how i can get ncurses to "work" again ?
<iconmefisto> lib64ncurses5-dev? 64bit?
<|MA|> amd64, yes
<|MA|> whereis libcurses
<|MA|> libcurses: /usr/lib/libcurses.so /usr/lib/libcurses.a /usr/lib64/libcurses.so /usr/lib64/libcurses.a
<|MA|> whereis libncurses
<|MA|> libncurses: /usr/lib/libncurses.a /usr/lib/libncurses.so /usr/lib64/libncurses.a /usr/lib64/libncurses.so
<|MA|> seems the header package was removed ... ??
<|MA|> don't understand what really happened ?
<77CAAEOM5> hrey guys
<|MA|> iconmefisto, there's a package by name lib64ncurses5-dev ?
<|MA|> E: Couldn't find package lib64ncurses5-dev
<iconmefisto> |MA|: I just did apt-cache search and found that
<iconmefisto> !info lib64ncurses5-dev
<ubottu> lib64ncurses5-dev (source: ncurses): developer's libraries for ncurses (64-bit). In component main, is optional. Version 5.7+20090803-2ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 414 kB, installed size 1264 kB
<|MA|> seems I have: lib32ncurses5-dev - developer's libraries for ncurses (32-bit)
<|MA|> wondering how it worked 2 days before ....
<infect3d> just installed a new theme and I am not able to find the multiple destop widget on the panle
<infect3d> *panel
<infect3d> any1 know how to get it?
<|MA|> ubottu, I have main enabled in Kpackagejit
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<|MA|> Kpackagekit
<iconmefisto> infect3d: add the pager widget to your panel
<infect3d> iconmefisto: thx
<viashino> i installed VLC on kubuntu and no sound are coming out ... but the dragon player have sound, but no subs ... how i fix the sound on VLC ?
<iconmefisto> viashino: try different audo outputs in vlc prefs
<|MA|> iconmefisto, any idea on the ncurses ?
<|MA|> I have:
<|MA|> ls /usr/lib/libncurses*
<|MA|> /usr/lib/libncurses.a    /usr/lib/libncurses++_g.a  /usr/lib/libncurses++w.a    /usr/lib/libncursesw_g.a
<|MA|> /usr/lib/libncurses++.a  /usr/lib/libncurses.so     /usr/lib/libncursesw.a      /usr/lib/libncursesw.so
<|MA|> /usr/lib/libncurses_g.a  /usr/lib/libncurses.so.5   /usr/lib/libncurses++w_g.a
<FloodBotK3> |MA|: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<|MA|> http://pastebin.com/d19c94ad0
<|MA|> starting to get sick of the distro ... :-(
<|MA|> here's the complete issue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/376717/
<|MA|> Is it a buggy kernel script ?
<iconmefisto> |MA|: what about installing lib64ncurses5-dev ?
<|MA|> iconmefisto, one moment
<viashino> yeah ... still not working
<viashino> vlc with no sound, dragonplayer with no subs
<viashino> :~
<|MA|> iconmefisto, no luck
<|MA|> http://paste.ubuntu.com/376722/
<iconmefisto> viashino: what does "no subs" mean? subtitles?
<viashino> yes
<viashino> .srt
<iconmefisto> viashino: I think with vlc you need to close and restart it when changing settings. the alsa output should work, or the pulseaudio output if you have pulseaudio installed
<viashino> i tried to restart, reboot, etc
<viashino> the wiki says to install a plugin that is not on synaptic
<viashino> and i gonna install the pulseaudio now ^
<ghostcube> ????
<ghostcube> for what
<viashino> done, now i have noise .... hauhauahuaha
<|MA|> iconmefisto, any further thoughts ?
<ghostcube> viashino: what is your problem
<iconmefisto> |MA|: that package seems to be for 32bit, so that's probably why you can't install it :) http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/lib64ncurses5-dev
<viashino> my draongplayer dont show substitles, and my VLC dont have sound ... i want to fix the VLC
<|MA|> I will try downloading and doing a dpkg for that package ...
<|MA|> don't know what distro's are doing ....
<|MA|> really makes people crazy
<ghostcube> viashino: maybe its a problem inside the codecs you run
<|MA|> ugh ! it states it's for 64bit, but architecture is i386 ??
<ghostcube> i wouldnt tell you to install pulseaudio into kde
<viashino> is the same file im oppening with both players
<ghostcube> viashino: open systemsettings multimedia and tell me whats the first device used for audio
<ghostcube> |MA|: you installed 32 bit libs into 64 bit system
<ghostcube> and what ae you going to install
<viashino> HDA nvidia (working fine)
<ghostcube> analog or digital
<viashino> analog
<|MA|> ghostcube: my issue is http://pastebin.com/d19c94ad0
<|MA|> sorry, here it is : http://paste.ubuntu.com/376717/
<viashino> oops
<|MA|> ghostcube: complete issue http://paste.ubuntu.com/376717/
<viashino> dont know what happens now
<viashino> ok, try to fix that is consuming much of my valuable time .... i accept sugestions of a video player with subtitle support that works :¬P
<ghostcube> xine
<ghostcube> |MA|: and ncurses-devel isnt available
<|MA|> ghostcube: it says E: Couldn't find package ncurses-devel
<ghostcube> ncurses-dev ?
<viashino> xine is simple video player ?
<|MA|> ghostcube: it says
<|MA|> libncurses5-dev is already the newest version.
<|MA|> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 15 not upgraded.
<ghostcube> |MA|: #ubtuntu-kernel :)
<ghostcube> |MA|: #ubuntu-kernel :)
<|MA|> ghostcube, ok, thanks
<ghostcube> i think they can tell you more about
<|MA|> ok, thanks... was loosing my mind on this  thing ....
<ghostcube> strange question ut how to addd plasma themes in 4.4 final i havent found the button for adding
<infect3d> ghostcube: system settings--appearance---styles
<ghostcube> yeah then plasma but you only can change them not load new ones
<infect3d> get new themes
<infect3d> should download new ones
<ghostcube> in 4.4 final ?
<ghostcube> hmm ok must check thx
<ghostcube> havent seen yesterday any possibility to do so
<infect3d> yh
<infect3d> it's there
<ghostcube> ok :)
<iconmefisto> infect3d: you can't download new ones there
<koltroll> anyone in here using Eclipse?
<iconmefisto> ghostcube: you can do apt-cache search kde-style  to find more to install
<ghostcube> iconmefisto: thx :) i havent seen the buttons to dl inside systemsettings :)
<viashino> wohooo
<viashino> lucky fix :¬P
<iconmefisto> what did you do viashino?
<viashino> i clicked radomly a lot of thing in kmix
<viashino> now its working
<viashino> :¬P
<viashino> ah changed from 2ch to 6 ch
<viashino> i dont know exactly why it worked ....
<viashino> and now i dont want to see that movie ... futurama is on tv .. hehehe
<iconmefisto> lol
<viashino> where i change the shutdown countdown from 30 secs to 5 ?
<infect3d> is there any better client than quassels?
<ghostcube> infect3d: xchat, konersation ?
<ghostcube> but quasel is ok so far for me
<infect3d> quassel isnt really working 4 me isnt xchat for gnome?
<iconmefisto> infect3d: konversation was the default irc client in kde3. it's been ported to kde4 now
<FeasibilityStudy> Use Kvirc, by far the best IRC client I have used on KDE
<iconmefisto> kvirc is the colourful one, right?
<FeasibilityStudy> go to #kvirc
<FeasibilityStudy> yeah
 * Oxymoron wonders if the developers are going to achieve the 10 second budget for the 9.10 release :P
<Oxymoron> *10.04, sorry :D
<FeasibilityStudy> Ive yet to experience any significant speed-up in boot times with either Jaunty or Karmic
<FeasibilityStudy> They are both the same to me, and both about the same as previous editions
<iconmefisto> Oxymoron: 10 second startup?
<Oxymoron> iconmefisto: Look #kde-offtopic
<Tm_T> Oxymoron: iconmefisto: #kubuntu-offtopic
<infect3d> FeasibilityStudy : I ll give kvirc a try
<FeasibilityStudy> You will like it after you get it customized.  I hate their yellow background so I changed that right away ;)
<lalalol> who can help me with my kubuntu problems? the first is getting wifi to work
<berserkfury> Hay is there something wrong with the Hardware Driver installer
<berserkfury> ?
<berserkfury> I can't seem to activate my ATI drivers after doing a fresh install
<berserkfury> Hay is there something wrong with the Hardware Driver installer?
<lalalol> they ignore you
<lalalol> just like me
<petsounds> berserkfury, did you update your sources.list?
<kaddi_> lalalol: maybe try wicd instead of network-manager. solved all my problems with wifi
<berserkfury> petsounds: how do I do that?
<berserkfury> Sorry im a noob here
<lalalol> kaddi, explain plz, im pretty new lol
<petsounds> berserkfury, open terminal then type    sudo apt-get update
<petsounds> then run   jockey-kde
<kaddi_> lalalol: i uninstalled the current network client which is called network-manager and installed wicd instead. you should be able to find it in the repositories
<lalalol> whats a repository?
<mitjab> HEY ALL
<patrikr> hallo
<patrikr> maderfakers
<mitjab> leja rebrco
<patrikr> kva dugaja modeli?
<kaddi_> lalalol: how do you usually install programs?
<lalalol> idk
<mitjab> patrik... lejga!
<berserkfury> petsounds: I did what you said, and when I hit the activate button nothing happens
<mitjab> berserkfury
<mitjab> i challenge you
<lalalol> but kaddi_ ill just install that other network thing, no need to uninstall the current one
<berserkfury> Lol to what?
<petsounds> berserkfury, humm. did you see the recommended driver?
<kaddi_> lalalol: they are incompatible. You can not install wicd without removing the other first
<model> i challenge your mother father mother father mothers fathers back in 1982
<lalalol> and is wicd a gnome app?
<manuelf> hello
<manuelf> im a bat
<model> manu elf!
<patrikr> glejte glejte ničoja, kakši dugi žakel ma
<berserkfury> petsounds, yes it comes up then I click on it then kick activate and nothing happens
<kaddi_> lalalol: no I think it's an independent tool
<replman> hi! Since 2 days one of my partition is not mounted and also not visible through fdisk. When i run knoppix i see the partition and also the data. Now i started my kubuntu again and with "top" i see that fsck is running and i guess it checks this partition in the background
<lalalol> ok
<Manchy> what is your mothers name?
<kaddi_> lalalol: if you want to try a gnome app try installing nm-applet for network manager, that may work
<lalalol> kaddi_: did u get my pm?
<Manchy> no i will try blood elf rogue
<model> due....
<model> gnomish engineering sucks
<petsounds> berserkfury, really sorry m8 i don't have any experience with ati but you can take a look at this
<petsounds> !ati > berserkfury
<ubottu> berserkfury, please see my private message
<model> no freaking way
<Manchy> patrikr je kmet
<berserkfury> Thank you
<Manchy> good ally is dead ally
<replman> ps says: "fsck -a -C9 -t ext3 /dev/sda5"
<replman> and sda5 is the partition i don't see anymore
<petsounds> !si > Manchy
<replman> Now it's gone and the partition is mounted...lol
<besitzer> moin
<ithelpdesk> hi
<ithelpdesk> how can i add the windows claint with ubuntu system
<iGadget> hi
<iGadget> just installed KDE4.4 from the backports repo... gotta say, it surely has improved :)
<iGadget> been working with gnome mostly, but tried KDE4 several times
<iGadget> one more shot with 4.4 now :)
<ghostcube> :)
<iGadget> amarok needs some getting used to, though...
<iGadget> for some strange reason it just stops playing after every track
<fr33think3r> The suspend widget states that its meant to be added to the screensaver, so that you don't have to unlock to suspend the laptop, however I don't even see it as an option when I look up the widget list for the screensaver. Why is that? Infact quite a few widgets are not available in the screensaver mode
<lalalol> who can help me with my wifi problem?
<lalalol> iconmefisto: u wanna continue?
<lalalol> hello??????
<iconmefisto> gotta go right now. back in 1-2 hours
<[-Haza-]> to restart ssh: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart  ???
<fale> I've updated my karmic + kubuntu-backports yesterday and now I can't start kde :( someone released a new package to fix this?
<james_l> I think based upon seeing other messages you need to purge kdm then reinstall kdm.
<fale> james_l: oh, I see, thankyou :)
<james_l> Not sure that'll do it, but that's what I've mostly seen others giving for advice.
<koltroll> What do you people use to administrate apache? I'd like some GUI. I find it a pain when I add a site and then haft to make a link to sites-enabled, and then restart apache and so on. Everything from konsol.
<fale> koltroll: check out isp-control
<koltroll> will do, cheers
<fale> ;)
<lalalol> who wants to help me with wifi problems?
<lalalol> i installed Wicd
<lalalol_> back
<lalalol_> got dc'ed
<fatum> When adding a spacer onto a panel, the spacer is visible.  That's really annoying.  How can I move the wigits around without the spacer being visible?  kde 4.3
<fatum> I would like it to be kde 4.4, but the last time I attempted to install 4.4, my installation was bricked.
<lalalol_> cmon guys help me plz
<james_l> lalalol_: What are you trying to connect to? unecrypted, wep (64-bit), 128-bit wep, or wpa?
<lalalol_> james_l: WPA2-PSK
<lalalol_> im connected to that modem with a cable now
<james_l> Well, haven't connected to that and had any problems, so I can't really help. I will say I found wicd not to be useful.
<james_l> In one case, a friend's 64-bit wep, I just have a command that kills network-manager, and sets it manually.
<james_l> You might try that.
<lalalol_> i think the nm got uninstalled
<lalalol_> cuz i installed wicd
<fatum> Why is the spacer visible?
<fatum> How can I make it not visible?
<fatum> On the bottom panel.
<fatum> I won't see why someone would want to see the spacer after you're done moving objects.
<alvin> When starting Kopete, Kontact also starts up. Is that intentional?
<lalalol_> alvin, i remember u
<lalalol_> can u help me with my wifi
<alvin> I've never had much troubles with wifi. Just click on your network and type in the key
<lalalol_> the wifi doesnt show up
<alvin> Oh, is it a driver issue?
<lalalol_> i think so
<lalalol_> dunno
<lalalol_> someone advized me to install wicd
<alvin> look at your logs then
<lalalol_> but it cant it either
<lalalol_> how?
<alvin> Don't. I have no experience with it. wicd is not the default in Kubuntu. You need it if you want to have network before KDE starts.
<alvin> how? wel, ksystemlog
<alvin> You need /var/log/messages
<lalalol_> huh?
<lalalol_> i opened the log thing
<iGadget> geez... Amarok album cover download is seriously bugged
<iGadget> so... what´s the proven way of working with media (music, video) which are on a NAS when working on a KDE box?
<iGadget> I experience a rather... less pleasant user experience comparing with Windows / Mac OSX
<Ash-Fox> I would say efficiency.
<iGadget> in the latter, I just point to the shared media in the program of my choosing and I´m done. How should this work in KDE?
<Ash-Fox> You navigate to the shared media and double click the icon.
<Ash-Fox> Or right click -> open with
<Ash-Fox> Note that I only use LTS versions of Kubuntu.
<zubin71> hi, i just did tried to do an upgrade to KDE 4.4 via the terminal
<alvin> I use another method. Install mt-daapd on your nas. Amarok will see that
<iGadget> Ash-Fox: that´s what I figured. But not so with KDE4.4: when I try that, it starts *copying* the entire file to a temp dir before playing it
<Ash-Fox> That's normal because it's a kioslave.
<iGadget> kinda nice when you´ re playing a 8GB .mkv file...
<Ash-Fox> And the media player you're using doesn't support using a kioslave for reading the data.
<zubin71> a few packages were installed but a lot of packages were named under the title "the following packages have been kept back"
<zubin71> why does that happen?
<dfaure> Riddell: trying to upgrade to kde-4.4 on karmic seems to break kword? http://pastebin.ca/1797187
<iGadget> Ash-Fox: smplayer? vlc? dragon player? mplayer? None of them support this??
<Ash-Fox> If you want to get around that, you could mount it as an actual path on the system
<zubin71> so how do i install the packages listed under "the following packages have been kept back"
<lalalol_> alvin... why do u ignore me?
<dfaure> zubin71: apt-get install packagename
<alvin> lalalol_: I dpn
<lalalol_> huh?
<alvin> I don't. Have you searched your logs yet?
<lalalol_> i need to enter that in konsole?
<lalalol_> i dont understand what to do in that log thing
<iGadget> Ash-Fox: that´s what I tried now - mounting the dir using gvfs (from nautilus), which mounts the media on ~/.gvfs/share, making an easier link to that dir and trying to point Amarok to that dir.
<iGadget> Media gets read fine like that, but Amarok just stops after every song
<Ash-Fox> I would say check your 'play' settings in amarok, it's probably set to play once.
<iGadget> When I use KDE / Dolphin to do the same trick, my NAS kicks me out for failed logon attempts (something Rhythmbox suffers from as well, I must say)
<iGadget> Ash-Fox: I thought as much... but such a setting is nowhere to be found
<lalalol_> bbs
<iGadget> when I right-click a song from the playlist, there is an option ´Stop Playing After This Track´, but it´s not turned on
<Ash-Fox> I have no idea what gvfs is, but I generally just mount things myself manually because I'm hardcore like that. sudo mkdir /media/share && sudo mount -t smb -o username=bacon,password=cheese //server //media/share
<iGadget> Ash-Fox: yeah I tried that, but then the stuff gets mounted for one particular user. Not much good if you have several users on your system.
<Ash-Fox> iGadget, oh, that's easy to fix
<iGadget> several users with different rights on the NAS, that is
<Ash-Fox> Oh, in that way
<alvin> What kind of NAS are we talking about?
<Ash-Fox> Samba based or NFS?
<iGadget> alvin: QNAP TS639
<iGadget> Ash-Fox: samba, unfortunately, the QNAP´s NFS implementation kinda sucks
<alvin> use the -o ro option
<alvin> to mount your nusic read-only. Nothing can go wrong with that
<iGadget> alvin: that´s just a partial fix... I need to mount it for one user (myself in this case) r/w, but for others ro
<alvin> (I prefer NFS myself)
<iGadget> and the mounting should be done on login, preferably
<iGadget> (just like the commercial OS´ s do)
<Ash-Fox> You have a few choices, you can make mounts for each user, and set the permissions so only those users can access it if you don't want to use NFS. You can do some NFS mapping or you can stick to what you've been currently been doing.
<alvin> aha. Can't you set the rights on the NAS box? In samba, your smb.conf would look like read only=yes, write list = bacon
<Ash-Fox> You could also write a login script possibly to mount for that user.
<Ash-Fox> When they login
<alvin> NFS (3) uses the POSIX permissions. It's actually easy, but different from cifs
<iGadget> alvin: I set all the correct rights on the NAS. But I can only export NFS shares for one(!) user per share on the NAS. And symlinks get borked when using NFS.
<alvin> Oh, that sucks
<Ash-Fox> Doesn't your NAS support ACLs?
<alvin> Can you use chmod on the samba share then?
<iGadget> Ash-Fox: I´ve been playing with login scripts, but they don´t seem to work (prompting for passwords every time or failing silently)
<Ash-Fox> alvin, I would advise against that.
<iGadget> Ash-Fox: no idea, I guess not.
<iGadget> haven´t done anything with ACL´s yet
<alvin> Well, -rw-r--r-- bacon:music should do it
<alvin> no ACL's needed for that
<Ash-Fox> iGadget, well, you could do something twisted like.. exporting a single share, then everything in that share is split up by users.. when you llogin, it just mounts the sharename/user/
<alvin> You can say -o uid=bacon,gid=music or something like that
<iGadget> alvin: that part is already fixed on the NAS side. POSIX rights are fine on the NAS
<Ash-Fox> And since it's a single share, you already know the password.
<iGadget> Ash-Fox: I think I tried that some time ago, but when you mount a single share using a specific user/pass combination, the rights of that particular user are enforced on the share
<iGadget> and in most cases, it just gives an ´access denied´ for any particular user on my system
<iGadget> only allowing the one user I used for mounting the share
<Ash-Fox> You can enforce which user it's mounted for in the moutn command
<iGadget> exactly... and it then only works correctly for that particular user
<iGadget> all others will get ´access denied´  all over the place
<Ash-Fox> Wait, are multiple users using the system at the same time?
<iGadget> Ash-Fox: that´s possible
<Ash-Fox> Alright, then you can do it this way:
<iGadget> mostly not from the same client, but in theory I could have an active session, when my GF suspends my session an logs in on hers
<Ash-Fox> mount the share as root only, then do mount --bind with options to overwrite for the specific user in their home path.. For example, you'd do a global mount in /media/share which is accessible to root only. Whenever a user logs in, a share is mounted via mount bind functiionality overwriting the user in /home/user/share to /mount/share/user, then they only need to open ~/share and have access to the particular files involved
<Ash-Fox> Typo: /mount/share/user should be /media/share/user
<Ash-Fox> So, for example. Ash-Fox logs in, a bind mount is executed for /media/share/ash-fox to /home/ash-fox/share
<iGadget> bind mount... hmmm haven´t tried that. I´ll look into it, thanks :)
<iGadget> (fact remains, for the ordinary user it´s fr**kin´  hard to work with media shares on Ubuntu/Kubuntu, compared with Windows / MacOSX)
<Ash-Fox> It's not hard, they can still open up the file locations in kde, and open any file they want.
<Ash-Fox> You just have to wait for the file to be copied over.
<iGadget> Ash-Fox: but have you tried mounting a share from the GUI and then using it transparently to save files to from OOo or Firefox?
<iGadget> no-go
<Ash-Fox> I've never used GUIs for mounting.
<iGadget> Ash-Fox: my point exactly :)
<Ash-Fox> Even on windows, I use the net command
<Ash-Fox> I can't figure out how to get things to mount correctly in the map drive thing
<iGadget> well, you don´ t have to
<Ash-Fox> If I mount it in windows without the net command, I can't get caching, so heh
<iGadget> it´s as simple as browse to share, right click on share, map this network share, choose drive letter, done.
<Ash-Fox> You just add it to network places in kde
<iGadget> Ash-Fox: and can you then use that share to save files to from within OOo or Firefox?
<iGadget> I don´t think so...
<iGadget> Or play any media file without it being copied over?
<iGadget> I mean, that just sucks...
<Ash-Fox> True
<iGadget> it all feels just half-baken to me (and I´m a huge Linux fan). I don´t even want to know what it must feel like for the ordinary Windows / Mac OSX user...
<iGadget> these ´little´ things are showstoppers for them, believe me.
<iGadget> anyway... I´ll try the mount bind stuff... hope it works :)
<Ash-Fox> With regards to ordinary users, I personally stopped caring.
<iGadget> Ash-Fox: that´s a real shame...
<iGadget> personally, ordinary users set my standard in how applications should work
<Yarik> ку) есть кто живой?
<Ash-Fox> In that case, they should work without the user.
<iGadget> Apple got that... Microsoft is slowly getting it
<iGadget> in some parts, Ubuntu / Kubuntu is getting a lot better than both Apple and Microsoft... :D
<iGadget> but in other.... pfff
<Ash-Fox> When I get people who can't even click a text tool in a program, exactly the same way they did in any other program - I really don't want to know.
<alvin> I'm with Ash-Fox on that one. In the Unix world, POSIX permissions and file sharing all well thought of concepts
<Ash-Fox> You can have a 100% identical interface and they just put up a mental barrier that prevents them from using the software entirely.
<iGadget> Ash-Fox: no insult intended, but that is part of why we keep failing in becoming the new desktop for everyone.
<Ash-Fox> iGadget, I don't care for having a desktop for everyone
<iGadget> Ash-Fox: too bad :)
<Ash-Fox> Note, these are my personal opinions and do not reflect the channel.
<iGadget> because I do :)
<iGadget> so much for the ´linux for human beings´ credo :P
<Ash-Fox> I'm not part of kubuntu staff.
<iGadget> me neither... but I do believe in their mission.
<Ash-Fox> I've ran a large IT department, and I've had users using 'zimbra desktop' for years. In order to save costs, we had to switch a lot of systems over to Linux as the windows OS we were using was no longer updated anymore.
<iGadget> we´re so darn close... I mean I got my mom to use Ubuntu, and she loves it. Except for those few parts that are clearly designed by people who don´t care how ordinary users think...
<Ash-Fox> Despite having the exact same interface, the exact same sfotware on linux
<Ash-Fox> We had a huge amount of users who just put up mental barriers and said it was too hard to use, when it was litterally, exactly the same
<iGadget> Ash-Fox: ah, that sounds familiar.
<Ash-Fox> That's why I don't really care much for 'ordinary users'
<iGadget> you need an extensive, ridiculous amount of user guidance with that sort of transitions
<iGadget> logic doesn´t count in things like that
<iGadget> it´s all about emotion
<iGadget> If that part would have been taken care of, you´d probably have succeeded
<iGadget> problem is, most projects deal with the technical part for the majority of the project... while in fact that is just the start
<iGadget> without user aproval, your project is doomed.
<WaltzingAlong> ok
<iGadget> (but you already experienced that)
<[-Haza-]> Anyone use Keep (backup utility)?
<Ash-Fox> You'd think something that would increase everyone's sallaries with no change to how you do things would be approved.
<Ash-Fox> [-Haza-], nope, I use rsync.
<[-Haza-]> I have it setup but i can't figure a way to set the time of day backup
<iGadget> Ash-Fox: you´re using logic again... this is not about logic :)
<[-Haza-]> Ash-Fox: Ive heard of that. I think we sue it in conjuction with some of our Ant scripts
<iGadget> it´s about emotion. And emotion needs guidance, lot´s of guidance
<Ash-Fox> iGadget, I'm not the company's counselor.
<iGadget> Ash-Fox: exactly... there are people qualified for these kinds of things, and they should have been part of the project you were in. Clearly that was not the case...
<Ash-Fox> Either way, a large amount of problems for linux adoption is more those problems than anything else.
<iGadget> Ash-Fox: you should stick for what you do best - technical stuff. But knowing there´s another part to project to make it successfull to your users, might be a good thing to keep in mind on your next project.
<iGadget> Ash-Fox: well... the devil is in the details. And you just bumped in to some of those details.
<Ash-Fox> You look at how much easier it is to install linux these days and get a working system with all your applications loaded verses a clean install of windows and getting that up and running.
<iGadget> Ash-Fox: ...which users never will have to do, because most systems are shipped with Windows.
<Ash-Fox> There are issues in Linux distros, I won't deny that, but many people have made up their mind before they even reach those issues.
<iGadget> Ash-Fox: I agree with you - if Linux and Windows were both NOT pre-installed on any new computer, Linux would probably win (however, Vista and Win7 are much easier to install than XP)
<Ash-Fox> You can get linux systems preinstalled too
<Ash-Fox> I mean, pcworld here - has them.
<iGadget> Ash-Fox: yeah, in like 1% of the shops around?
<iGadget> or less?
<Ash-Fox> pc world is like the biggest chain of PC stores here.
<cuznt> http://pastebin.ca/1797221     why do i now get this?
<iGadget> that´s good news! I didn´t know that... In Holland, no big retailer is doing it unfortunately...
<Ash-Fox> I'm pretty sure if I went to walmart/asda, I'd find cheap netbooks and cheap towers running Linux too
<Ash-Fox> cuznt, I'm not ignoring you. I don't know the answer.
<cuznt> heh... im all good.
<iGadget> Ash-Fox: so things are slowly beginning to change at your place... again, that´s good news :)
 * cuznt knows the deal ;) ty
<iGadget> In Holland, we have less than 10 shops in the entire country selling consumer PC´s with Linux
<cuznt> !Nepomuk
<iGadget> Dell has had one model, but I think they stopped shipping that model again
<Ash-Fox> http://www.dell.com/linux
<iGadget> anyway... I should be fiddling with mount bind instead of chatting about stuff probably everyone knows ;)
<iGadget> Ash-Fox: not shipping in all countries, unfortunately.
 * iGadget is off
<rerx> hi, are there packages yet for Amarok 2.3 beta?
<rysiek|pl> hi guys
<rysiek|pl> wtf is going on with the flashplugin-installer package
<rerx> alternatively, can somebody explain me how to build amarok on kubuntu? cmake can't find mysqld eventhough libmysqld is installed
<kotrcka> rysiek|pl: hi neighbour :-) hmmm.. try to install *.deb package from adobe.com.. installer is sometimes problematic
<rysiek|pl> rerx: you need libmysql-dev
<rysiek|pl> rerx: or something along thoselines. apt-cache search is your friend
<rysiek|pl> kotrcka: "wrong architecture" - dunno why adobe fails at providing amd64 version
<rysiek|pl> kotrcka: I can see (literally - by visiting the repo's index through a webbrowser) a newer version in the Ubuntu repos; but apt tries to instll an older one
<kotrcka> rysiek|pl: ahaaa...
<rysiek|pl> kotrcka: for which the flash tgz has, apparently, been already removed
<rerx> thanks rysiek|pl. sorry, i have been unclear. i have libmysqld-dev installed and quite a lot more mysql packages
<rysiek|pl> kotrcka: aptitude update doesn't do anything
<rysiek|pl> rerx: pastebin the whole output of ./configre
<rerx> you mean cmake?
<kotrcka> rysiek|pl: aaand.. do you have the same repository (same mirror), which you looking on?
<rysiek|pl> the exact path given me by the flashplugin-installer script
<rysiek|pl> rerx: yeah, whatever is the *first* step while using cmake
<rysiek|pl> rerx: I am used to the ./configure && make && make install  combo; dunno how's with cmake
<rerx> ok, here you go http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/127
<poyntz> ey ive got this bug which i've had eva since moving to kubuntu where on battery the power manager program automatically tried to suspend the comp...
<poyntz> i've tried changin the powersaving mode but it isn't fixing the problem...
<poyntz> can someone help me figure out how to fix it?
<poyntz> i don't even kno which package im dealin with
<rysiek|pl> rerx: loading... loading...
<poyntz> actually I think it's PowerDevil...
<rerx> rysiek|pl: do you mean, the page doesn't load for you?
<rysiek|pl> rerx: ok, it's loaded
<rysiek|pl> rerx: try installing  libmysql++-dev libmysqlclient-dev libmysqld-dev
<rysiek|pl> rerx: and re-run cmake
<rerx> i've got all of thosse
<rysiek|pl> rerx: preferably, clearing CMake's cache
<rysiek|pl> rerx: there should be some CMakeCache file or whatever
<rysiek|pl> I'd delete it
<rerx> thanks!
<rerx> i didn't know about that
<rerx> that did it!
<rysiek|pl> rerx: cheers, happy to help
<aapzak> 4.4 users, are you happy with 4.4? I just switched back to 4.3.5, I have the feeling it's way snapier
<rerx> aapzak: 4.4 seems smoother to me
<aapzak> hehe, the oposite, thats strange
<aapzak> I'm on intel gfx, maybe thats the difference.
<rerx> might be graphics card related...
<rerx> i'm on nvidia
<rerx> :)
<aapzak> which is way faster I guess
<rerx> the "card" is a puny geforce 8300 integrated into the mainboard, wouldn't expect it to be much faster than intel's offerings. but maybe the drivers are nicer
<rerx> also i hear the kwin-devs all have nvidia-cards themselves...
<rerx> ok, so the configure stage runs fine now, but make fails on me
<rerx> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/128
<rerx> "/home/max/Downloads/amarok-2.2.2.90/src/EngineController.h:33:23: error: Phonon/Path: No such file or directory
<rerx> /home/max/Downloads/amarok-2.2.2.90/src/EngineController.h:34:34: error: Phonon/MediaController: No such file or directory     " etc
<rerx> I guess I lack the right qt-packages?
<rerx> stange that apt-get build-dep didn't give them to me, I was lacking libqt4-dev
<rerx> and strange that I lost that on the update to 4.4; I was compiling my own qt-c++-code only two weeks ago..
<said> hello, I have  biostar carte graphic I wante  install it in kubuntu how i can do that
<Vroomfondle> said: depends what chipset it uses.
<said> I mean VGA card ''nevidia''
<Vroomfondle> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Arran> Hallo, bin ganz neu hier.
<Vroomfondle> !german
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Arran> where do I do that?
<Vroomfondle> type:    /join #kubuntu-de
<ggggggggggggg> [tkkjtc
<Arran> Hi again, that helped.
<rerx> ok, so now I managed to build amarok 2.3 beta from the source on kubuntu karmic with kde 4.4, but it crashes immediately on launch, backtrace:
<rerx> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/129
<rerx> any ideas?
<BluesKaj> hi folks
<markus___> hi, is there somewhere a host where I can upload some screenshots for a bug report?
<iconmefisto> markus___: imagebin.ca
<markus___> iconmefisto: thx
<iconmefisto> markus___: is imagebin.ca working for you? I can't access it.
<iconmefisto> markus___: if it's not working, try http://tinyurl.com/imagebin
<markus___> iconmefisto: no, it's not. i figured out that i can upload pictures directly to bugs.kde.org. imagebin is working...
<markus___> :-)
<lalalol> !amarok
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<lalalol> i need the channel for amarok
<Pici> lalalol: Have you tried #amarok ?
<vboogieman> my msqld.sock is missing in /var
<vboogieman> amy ideas?
<BluesKaj> duh! :)
<vboogieman> and mysqld is not in etc/init.d
<shlainn> Hi all
<shlainn> I've been using kubuntu for ages and all was fine, but now i have a new monitor and the screen keeps flickering all the time
<shlainn> any advice?
<shlainn> it's not a hardware issue, it works fine under a different os
<rerx> are you on the same graphics card?
<rerx> is it connected via digital or analog?
<shlainn> digital
<shlainn> using the same card
<rerx> strange. and the old one was digital as well?
<shlainn> it's an ati card fwiw
<shlainn> digital too
<shlainn> just switched the monitor to a bigger one
<rerx> if you set it to the old resolution, does it work?
<shlainn> i tried playing with modelines and stuff, but i kinda can't figure it out
<shlainn> if i set 1024x768 it seems to work
<iconmefisto> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<rerx> hmm, sorry, I've no idea what could cause that
<shlainn> but the old monitor was 1280x1024 - that one does not work any more
<shlainn> and the new one (sync master 213) has 1600x1200 and that keeps flickering like hell
<iconmefisto> is resolution set to the new monitor's native resolution?
<shlainn> yes
<shlainn> if that helps, using fluxbox gives me less flickering then kdm
<shlainn> slightly
<lalalol> ty Pici
<vboogieman> anyone have any ideas?
<kaddi> hi, does anyone know which qt-version kde 4.4 uses and kubuntu? and how can I find out which version I'm using?
<llutz> your version "kde4-config -v"
<kaddi> thx :)
<kaddi> is there any way to get qt 4.6.1 for kde 4.4 on ubuntu?
<kaddi> I'm having a rather annyoing bug where plasma crashes every time i close a window and supposedly it's fixed in qt 4.6.1
<iconmefisto> kaddi: that's what I have on kde4.4
<kaddi> oh
<kaddi> yeah thanks
 * kaddi always forgets she's still on rc2 and not final
<kaddi> iconmefisto: awesome thanks, I'll do the upgrade then :)
<iconmefisto> kaddi: expect new problems though :)
<kaddi> iconmefisto: yeah I know that's why I haven't upgraded yet
<sithlord48> morning/ afternoon all (well i suspose night too) how is everyone today?
<quassel98> dd
<quassel98> omg, i can write :D
<quassel98> bye
<sheytan> Hi there ;)
<sheytan> Can someone tell me the command to connect to a wifi network?
<dfaure> run knetworkmanager, or nm-applet, or to do it by hand, stop networkmanager and use iwconfig and ifup.
<sheytan> dendrobates can
<sheytan> can you tell me the whole command?
<dfaure> for which solution?
<sheytan> dfauer i want to connect to my wifi. I know it's name, and it's unsecured
<dfaure> again, the simplest way is to run nm-applet.
<xuzas> hi evryone!
<dfaure> but otherwise, after deactivating networkmanager,  iwconfig wlan0 essid MyWifi ; dhclient3 wlan0
<xuzas> someone knows how to crack wpa2 protected network
<xuzas> ?
<dfaure> xuzas: this isn't a legal activity
<xuzas> it is
<xuzas> it's my own network
<dfaure> then reset the access point, much simpler ;)
<xuzas> no, that's not my question. i asked for cracking wpa2 keys
<iconmefisto> xuzas: I don't think you'll get an answer here
<sheytan> dfauer thank you :)
<dfaure> xuzas: yep, it's not a kubuntu question. And afaik the point is that wpa2 isn't easily crackable.
<dfaure> and if it's your own network, you don't need to crack it ;)
<xuzas> i know, it's not easy. that's why i'm asking here..
<robin0800> iconmefisto: as far as I know this can.t be done by the time you crack it it will have changed
<BluesKaj> xuzas, it's also illegal in some countries , whether it's for your own network is immaterial , those tools aren't encouraged here
<xuzas> what i want to do is not ilegal in my country. i just wanna know how easy (or dificult) it is for others cracking my wifi network
<BluesKaj> xuzas, no matter, it isn't a kubuntu support question anyway ..it's considered offtopic
<lalalol> who can help me with skype plz?
<sverro2> Hallo, I try to learn about Javascript plasmoids, but if I run them I get an error massage: engineOffers: No offers for " "javascript"
<sverro2> lalalol skype
<sverro2> ?
<lalalol> yes
<sverro2> to install it?
<lalalol> setting it up: mic and speakers
<sverro2> oh
<lalalol> nobody hears me :S
<sverro2> I always use kmix
<sverro2> :)
<lalalol> ?
<sverro2> Alt+F2 > type: Kmix
<lalalol> that never opens :/
<sverro2> no??
<lalalol> its in the taskbar for 10 secs and then its gone
<sverro2> sorry, than I don; t know
<BluesKaj> lalalol, install alsa-base and alsa-utils
<tenji> Hello, I'm new to ubuntu and can't use my ATI Radeon Xpress 200M graphics card.. any pointers
<lalalol> BluesKaj: how?
<sverro2> lalalol which kubuntu version 9.10?
<lalalol> sverro2: yeah
<lalalol> Kubuntu 9.10
<BluesKaj> lalalol, in the terminal , sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils
<lalalol> ok BluesKaj thx
<sverro2> That's a bug
<sverro2> (with kmix)
<tenji> vesion 9.10
<lalalol> BluesKaj: they were already installed it says
<BluesKaj> lalalol, check system settings/multimedia  , check for a sound card in the music list, then test
<lalalol> i got 4
<iconmefisto> tenji: can't use? doesn't work at all?
<lalalol> BluesKaj: i got 4 and i test em all and none give sound
<BluesKaj> lalalol, click the first one, then the test box below
<BluesKaj> lalalol, open a terminal type alsamixer , make sure all the ctrls are up to atleast 70% using the arrow keys , use the "M" key to unmute any that have an M in the box
<BluesKaj> use the left and right arrow keys to navigate
<lalalol> pcm only accepts 69 or 71
<tenji> iconmefisto: thanks.. The weired thing is that it worked when i first install ubuntu about a week later it just stopped working..
<lalalol> and mic jack doesnt display a bar
<lalalol> i hit esc
<iconmefisto> tenji: so what's wrong? completely black screen?
<lalalol> woah it works now
<lalalol> awesome BluesKaj thx
<BluesKaj> lalalol, You're welcome
<lalalol> i get volume now
<lalalol> but my mic fails
<Oxymoron> Could someone help me once and for all before I go crazy. I want to resize the Custom Lancelot logo, I want to use my own and the picture shows up, but if I change height in plasma panel over a certain height it does not resize the icon. How to fix?
<tenji> iconmefisto: i can't maxumize my movies, and can't configure my effects under Systems>Preferances>Apperance
<InvaderZim> Hi... A user can currently segfault and crash Kde's 4.4 plasma-desktop with the package stasks from the repo. Someone needs to allow that package only for kde 4.3 or previous ones that works.
<iconmefisto> tenji: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<tenji> ubuntu 9.10
<lalalol> BluesKaj: my mic doesnt work
<iconmefisto> tenji: best to ask in #ubuntu
<tenji> iconmefisto:would i need to go to the ubuntu website to do so?
<iconmefisto> tenji: just type /join #ubuntu to go to the ubuntu help channel (this one is for kubuntu questions)
<BluesKaj> lalalol, do you have the mic boos t turned up in kmix ?
<lalalol> kmix doesnt open for some odd reason
<tenji> iconmefisto: Thanks a Million
<BluesKaj> lalalol, alt+f2 type kmix
<lalalol> i did
<InvaderZim> no one?
<lalalol> it appears on the taskbar
<lalalol> and then disappears
<iconmefisto> lalalol: type kmix in konsole and see what messages it gives when it disappears
<lalalol> no messages
<BluesKaj> lalalol, have you updaed/upgraded lately , if not do so
<lalalol> yeah i have
<lalalol> i installed kubuntu yesterday
<lalalol> and i ran software updates
<lalalol> got 165 bug fixes
<lalalol> installed em all
<BluesKaj> they weren't bug fixes , they were upgrades
<Oxymoron> Could someone help me once and for all before I go crazy. I want to resize the Custom Lancelot logo, I want to use my own and the picture shows up, but if I change height in plasma panel over a certain height it does not resize the icon. How to fix?
<BluesKaj> weel lalalol , do it again
<lalalol> ok
<lalalol> BluesKaj: nothing available
<BluesKaj> reboot lalalol
<lalalol> i have like 5 times
<lalalol> never worked
<BluesKaj>  anyway , it's time for my daily walk ... bb in an hr or so
<lalalol> :(
<Oxymoron> Btw, is it possible in Kubuntu to slow down the mouse buttons and pointer? :D I dont know but Linux is so fast that when I click "one" time it does it several times so popup windows and so on just disappear and I accidently delete files sometimes :D
<BluesKaj> !volunteers | lalalol
<lalalol> nothing :(
<lalalol> Oxymoron: alt+F2
<lalalol> and type in mouse
<lalalol> hit enter
<sverro2> Hallo, I have tried to learn about Javascript plasmoids, but I can't run/preview them :(. I use KDE 4.4. Does anyone know what I can do to test my plasmoid?
<lalalol> and check the right tab
<lalalol> and with right i mean correct one
<Kolia> sverro2: try  on #kde-devel or #plasma ?
<jmichaelx> does anone know of a good way to display weather info in the panel in kde4.4?  is there a particular widget that is good for this? there continues to be a package called kweather available, but i have found no way to use it.
<iconmefisto> Oxymoron: lancelot logo: you could use a .svgz image, which should be scalable
<Oxymoron> lalalol: Thank you so much, I think that awesome settings did it. I changed time intervall for clicking to 700 ms instead of 400 ms because my mouse is high sensitive :P
<lalalol> glad i could help :)
<Oxymoron> iconmefisto: How do I convert an .png to .svgz then? :P Btw, the logo is 256x256 :P
<lalalol> does anyone know why kmix starts when i boot up? it does it every single time
<Oxymoron> lalalol: Btw, do you know if its possible to have isngle click ONLY for directories and NOT files? :P I want to use single click to mark files for deletion but it does not work very well if its single click :P
<ubuntuku> Oxymoron: just move your mouse over the logo and drag the resize icon
<lalalol> Oxymoron: i dont understand what u mean sorry
<Oxymoron> ubuntuku: Yeah, but if I place the menu back in the plasma panel it goes tiny again :D
<WaltzingAlong> Oxymoron: seems lot of people coming over from ms windows have that issue: they were use to clicking the file once (leftmousebutton) then right mouse clicking on it
<ubuntuku> oh ic
<Oxymoron> lalalol: For the moment folders and files opens in like Dolphin if you single click on them. But i want only the folders to open if I single click and files should be double clicked :P
<Darkrift2> lol
<WaltzingAlong> Oxymoron: it was not a required behavior in mswindows either but apparently people preferred to mark it first. perhaps because of the touchy interface
<Oxymoron> WaltzingAlong: Nah, I have been used to it in Linux for awhile, but when I bought my new ultasensible mouse it get out of my control :D
<lalalol> Oxymoron: sorry i dont know, the way im used to working on windows was doubleclicking on everything to open it, singleclicking to select it
<Oxymoron> lalalol: Yes, thats like I want it to do :D
<lalalol> oh, hold on then Oxymoron
<Oxymoron> WaltzingAlong: I dont mind have single click on folders though its really nice, but I dont want it on files :P
<lalalol> Oxymoron: alt+F2 - mouse - hit enter - on the first tab select double clicking
<WaltzingAlong> Oxymoron: i understand
<ToxinPowe> How I can use the autocomplete of Krunner, for example type plasma* and execute plasma-desktop?
<Oxymoron> lalalol: Oh no btw, you will just say the thing I already checked :P I want folders to open on single click and files on doubleclick :D
<Oxymoron> WaltzingAlong: I cant say how many times I have been accidently deleted files in Kubuntu over this years :D
<lalalol> Oxymoron: "the way im used to working on windows was doubleclicking on everything to open it, singleclicking to select it" ;)
<Oxymoron> WaltzingAlong: Its really extremely fast, but lalalol showed me how to change the click intervall :P
<Oxymoron> lalalol: Yes ...
<WaltzingAlong> Oxymoron: :)
<lalalol> and then you say: Yes, thats like I want it to do :D
<Oxymoron> iconmefisto: How to convert from png => svg, do you know?
<lalalol> and after that you say: I want folders to open on single click and files on doubleclick :D
<Oxymoron> lalalol: Yeah My bad, almost that I want to do :D
<lalalol> :p
<Oxymoron> WaltzingAlong: There is one bug though, you know in systemsettings and you change some screen edge actions, well it works for the moment but the setting does not save and goes permanent it goes back to default when I logout/reboot
<Oxymoron> WaltzingAlong: I want for instance go to my desktop if I drag mouse pointer to upper right corner :) It works temporarly :P
<WaltzingAlong> Oxymoron: yeah similar here. seems the defined areas get much bigger than i figured they should be from the picture
<binarylooks> does somebody have rekonq 0.3.90 installed?
<binarylooks> my mouse disapperas on some parts of the upper toolbars
<Oxymoron> WaltzingAlong: Thats not the problem for me, the problem for me is that its not consistent when I reboot :P
<WaltzingAlong> Oxymoron: yeah that gets annoying
<NamShub> Hi
<lalalol> who can help me with installing flash?
<Oxymoron> Then I also wondering, is it possible to change the speed of the plasma panel autohider somewhere, it disappear to fast :D
<WaltzingAlong> lalalol: #kubuntu :)
<NamShub> Opening the "Save as..." dialog in OpenOffice is really slow (even slower with 4.4?) is there any way to speed it up?
<lalalol> WaltzingAlong: ?
<Oxymoron> WaltzingAlong: Everything almost works perfect except some tiny little eyecandy stuff :P
<NamShub> I mean freeze-my-computer-for-a-couple-of-minutes slow
<lalalol> lol
<NamShub> the app itself is fine
<Oxymoron> WaltzingAlong: I solved the Akonadiproblem though :) So now I dont really have any system problems. Maybe Spotify is though because Wine cannot load it anymore :D
<NamShub> it's really just the save as dialog
<lalalol> where do i see my installed software?
<binarylooks> doe sanybody have amarok 2.3 beat1 in a ppa?
<WaltzingAlong> NamShub: could try removing the openoffice.org-kde package, trying then.
 * Oxymoron like that KDE 4.4 almost never crashes anymore, fast as hell and even looks good togehter with Kubuntu :)
<Oxymoron> binarylooks: Whats what I would like to know as well :P
<iconmefisto> Oxymoron: install inkscape and create your svg there. I think it can open a png and convert it (save as) svg
<NamShub> WaltzingAlong: ok will try
<NamShub> oh! if I go in a kde app and remove the "show hidden file" option, it's snappy again
<Oxymoron> iconmefisto: Thanks mate, Will try :)
<NamShub> will file bug, thanks :)
<WaltzingAlong> NamShub: ok!
<Oxymoron> iconmefisto: Sigh, it wants me to install some other packages as well, but I could give it a try anyway I guess :P
<iconmefisto> Oxymoron: http://www.enetzwerk.de/svg/index2.html  <-- try this online converter (jpg to svg)
<Guest56725> hi
<Oxymoron> iconmefisto: Sorry to say but I only have png of the file I want to convert, but thanks anyway inkscape works fine :)
<Muzz> hi
<Muzz> hi veryone
<Muzz> hi friends
<Muzz> do linux have any video chatting application
<lalalol> Kopete owns!!!!!
<iconmefisto> Oxymoron: ok, but converting png to jpg is easy. you can even do it in gwenview
<binarylooks> Muzz: skype is great I have heard
<WaltzingAlong> Muzz: ekiga?
<Muzz> thanks binarylooks
<Oxymoron> iconmefisto: Well, .svg and .svgz does not work anyway as icon :P
<Muzz> oh
<Muzz> but
<Muzz> we cant use yahoo mail id
<Muzz> or a gmail id
<Muzz> to chat in them
<WaltzingAlong> Muzz: kopete with yahoo for webcam
<Muzz> kopete
<iconmefisto> Oxymoron: look in /usr/share/icons/default.kde4/scalable for examples
<Muzz> thanks
<Muzz> i try that and tell u waltzingAlong
<Muzz> here its great
<Muzz> you people are so friendly
<Muzz> helping
<WaltzingAlong> you people. we are you! :D
<Muzz> haha
<Muzz> lolz
<rerx> hi! does for you guys running 4.4 dolphin work if called via kdesudo?
<Oxymoron> iconmefisto: I will convert with the tool I think why it did wrong :P
<WaltzingAlong> rerx: i would guess so. have not tried it. usually do not run dolphin under root
<rerx> In Dolphin, called as root, I get "The process for the file protocol died unexpectedly." and can't see any files
<rerx> sometimes it's more convenient than the shell
<binarylooks> rerx: same error here :-(
<buckfast_> What do the H and L temperatures mean in the weather forecast widget?
<binarylooks> rerx: can you file a bug?
<WaltzingAlong> buckfast_: high / low, for the day, i presume
<WaltzingAlong> binarylooks: rerx: worked here just fine
<lalalol> how do i change my avatar on kopete?
<WaltzingAlong> binarylooks: rerx: worked here just fine ... until i actually attempt to browse anywhere outside of root's home
<rerx> interesting
<rerx> as I see now there already is a report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdesudo/+bug/506361
<Concretesledge> http://pastebin.com/m2151423
<Concretesledge> having a problem with installing kubuntu graphics driver
<Concretesledge> and compiz will not start on it's own
<Concretesledge> i have to run it in terminal
<rerx> concretesledge: do you have a reason for using compiz instead of kwin?
<Concretesledge> rerx what is kwin?
<WaltzingAlong> and xgl for that matter
<Oxymoron> iconmefisto: Argh, it does not work :( It just go blank :P
<rerx> concretesledge: kde's own windows manager, it's better integrated with plasma than compiz, sports the same type of effects
<lalalol> how do i change my avatar on kopete?
<WaltzingAlong> lalalol: settings/configure/accounts/modify identity?
<lalalol> thx WaltzingAlong
<Oxymoron> iconmefisto: Should it be possible to resize the logo then? :P
<Muzz> waltzingAlong
<Muzz> r u there
<WaltzingAlong> Muzz: yes
<Muzz> kopete did suppport
<Muzz> the yahoo protocol
<Muzz> what to do now
<WaltzingAlong> Muzz: as well as webcam video chat, correct?
<Concretesledge> rerx:  ok kwin is running from terminal
<Concretesledge> rerx:  is there a GUI program for it?
<WaltzingAlong> Concretesledge: which release of kubuntu do you have on there? which version of kde or kde sc?
<Concretesledge> rerx:  so i don't have to run it in terminal everytime and then keep the terminal window open
<Muzz> ya it have video chat a video chat optin
<Concretesledge> WaltzingAlong:  not sure..
<Concretesledge> WaltzingAlong:  how can i tell
<rerx> it should be the job of kdm to start kwin etc ..
<Muzz> but yahoo protocol is not supported in the kopete
<WaltzingAlong> Muzz: which kopete do you have? yahoo protocol is supported
<Oxymoron> Seems like a bug this thingy, because my plasma panel get reset if I try to enlarge logo first and then add it to the panel :P
<WaltzingAlong> Concretesledge: $ lsb_release -a            ?
<WaltzingAlong> Concretesledge: for which version of kubuntu
<Concretesledge> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<Concretesledge> Description:    Ubuntu 9.10
<Concretesledge> Release:        9.10
<Concretesledge> Codename:       karmic
<FloodBotK3> Concretesledge: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Concretesledge> woops
<Concretesledge> sorry bout that
<kaddi> cna I simply upgrade the rc2 of kde 4.4 from  http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/beta/ubuntu to the release from http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu  ?
<WaltzingAlong> kaddi: apparently
<Concretesledge> i think i have some strange kind of sitro
<WaltzingAlong> Concretesledge: yeah so kubuntu 9.10 karmic; and kde 4.3.5 perhaps;               so when logging into kdm, kde does not load correctly?
<Concretesledge> distro
<Concretesledge> WaltzingAlong:  it loads
<WaltzingAlong> Concretesledge: mine shows the same - ubuntu 9.10 / karmic
<Concretesledge> WaltzingAlong:  i guess not if it isn't loading up kwin or compiz
<WaltzingAlong> Concretesledge: ok and then ? the issue is that desktop effects / compositing is not active?
<Concretesledge> WaltzingAlong:  let me try to logout and see if it loads kwin , but i had installed compiz, but it wasn't running i had to run it in a terminal
<Paddy_NI> I am running dangerously low on my mobile broadband usage allowance and I was curious how big plasma-netbook is?
<WaltzingAlong> Concretesledge: ok. guessing with kde 4 you could drop compiz
<WaltzingAlong> !info plasma-netbook | Paddy_NI
<ubottu> Paddy_NI: plasma-netbook (source: plasma-netbook): A KDE setup for netbooks. In component main, is optional. Version 0.0~svn1016996-0ubuntu5 (karmic), package size 230 kB, installed size 788 kB
<Armi^> hi all. Who can help me with updating 10.04. Last week a new kernel didnt configure right and now it wants me to do 'dpkg --configure -a' all the time, but this command doesn't complete
<Concretesledge> WaltzingAlong:  looks like kwin loaded normally, but now i wonder how do i get to the configuration , like changing window activity and things like that?
<WaltzingAlong> Concretesledge: system settings
<WaltzingAlong> Concretesledge: system settings / appearance and desktop
<Paddy_NI> WaltzingAlong: is it really that small?
<Paddy_NI> that is tiny
<WaltzingAlong> Paddy_NI: just for that one package, yeah
<Paddy_NI> WaltzingAlong: well I have a full kde 4.4 desktop installed so hopefully all I require is just that package?
<lalalol> amarok doesnt play sound :S
<WaltzingAlong> Paddy_NI: aptitude could show you how much would need to be downloaded
<Armi^> hi all. Who can help me with updating 10.04. Last week a new kernel didnt configure right and now it wants me to do 'dpkg --configure -a' all the time, but this command doesn't complete. There must be a command that lets me skip this step right? Anyone that knows a way to let me update again?
<darthanubis> Armi^: #ubuntu+1
<lalalol> who can help me?
<Armi^> darthanubis: k thnx
<lalalol> amarok plays a song but doesnt give me sound
<darthanubis> !patience lalalol
<Concretesledge> WaltzingAlong:  ok i see , i think it is working thank you
<lalalol> ok
<darthanubis> !patience > lalalol
<ubottu> lalalol, please see my private message
<Oxymoron> iconmefisto: Sorry to say buts it does not depend on the logo image size or if its vector or not :P
<darthanubis> !details | lalalol
<ubottu> lalalol: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<lalalol> i have a problem with amarok, im running kubuntu 9.10, when i try to listen to a song i get no output but i expected it to do so
<Concretesledge> WaltzingAlong:
<WaltzingAlong> Concretesledge: ?
<zain_> hi
<Concretesledge> was wondering what you use for IRC
<zain_> yes
<darthanubis> lalalol: do you have sound otherwise, ie youtube movies from dragon player?
<WaltzingAlong> konversation
<lalalol> darthanubis: yes i have
<lalalol> darthanubis: i havent got flash yet though, but skype sounds work
<darthanubis> lalalol: ok try to open alamixer is a terminal and turn everything up
<rerx> lalalol: in other kde-applications?
<darthanubis> lalalol: my amarok sound is on a seperate channel
<rerx> lalalol: can you play the songs with juk or dragonplayer?
<lalalol> ill try hold on
<bert_> hello @ll ' s
<lalalol> dragonplayer is for videos though
<Muzz> can i get a good .iso to .img converter
<iconmefisto> Oxymoron: yes, I just tried to use one of the kde .svgx icons and it resizes only up to a certain size. maybe a plasma containment thing?
<darthanubis> lalalol: and videos have sound
<lalalol> it doesnt recognise my music files
<lalalol> amarok does though
<Muzz> hi rerx
<Oxymoron> iconmefisto: I dont know, do you know if I can manually change it? :P
<darthanubis> lalalol: sudo apt-get isntall kubuntu-restricted-extras
<darthanubis> lalalol: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<darthanubis> lalalol: how long ago do you install kubuntu?
<darthanubis> id not do
<darthanubis> did
<lalalol> 1 day darthanubis
<darthanubis> &*(%^%$
<darthanubis> lalalol: figures
<darthanubis> lalalol: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<FloodBotK3> darthanubis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darthanubis> do that
<lalalol> ok
<Concretesledge> WaltzingAlong:  im back with konversation that quassel sucked
<WaltzingAlong> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras | lalalol
<ubottu> lalalol: kubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 36 (karmic), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<rerx> öh, hi Muzz
<Concretesledge> UH OH
<darthanubis> Concretesledge: +1
<Oxymoron> iconmefisto: I dont want to aim everytime I shall use the app launcher :P Not that I do, but it also looks much more nice if its larger than the rest of the panel :P It worked once before in KDE4, I dont know then it does not work anymore :(
<lalalol> downloading
<Concretesledge> darthanubis:  hey
<WaltzingAlong> Concretesledge: i gave quassel a go, but prefer the interface i am use to in konversation
<Oxymoron> Concretesledge: +1
<iconmefisto> Oxymoron: I've done it before, but not since kde 4.1 I think. I just used a larger image as you were trying
<Concretesledge> WaltzingAlong:  man.. now im stuck zoomed in
<Concretesledge> oh, meta 0
<Oxymoron> iconmefisto: Yeah, but larger image does not do it anyway so ... :P
<Concretesledge> Concretesledge: -1
<WaltzingAlong> ;)
<Paddy_NI> I cannot seem to zoom out to see the two activities I currently have.. is there a keyboard shortcut
<Paddy_NI> the little plasma icon is not in the top right corner any more and I cannot right click the desktop
<rerx> lalalol: so can you get any sound from any _kde_-application? dragon-player also plays songs for you if you ask it nicely.
<lalalol> darthanubis: i get a blue screen and i cant do anything
<iconmefisto> Oxymoron: I agree it would be nice if the icon button was larger. even larger than the panel would be great
 * Oxymoron removed his diigital clock from plasma panel and noticed that he still looking at the clock where it was before :D
<darthanubis> lalalol: that makes no sense
<darthanubis> lalalol: your typing and using IRC that is something
<lalalol> darthanubis: a blue screen like a biossetup in my konsole
<Concretesledge> WaltzingAlong:  do you know how to spin the desktop?
<Concretesledge> i want to set it to my scroll button
<Oxymoron> iconmefisto: Yes, absolutely agreed :) Like Windows Vista and 7 has? :P Not the same of course, but that size and make it more alive and easier to access :)
<WaltzingAlong> Concretesledge: "the cube"?
<lalalol> darthanubis: its stuff from sun, and i cant click ok :S
<Concretesledge> WaltzingAlong:  si.. the cube.
<darthanubis> lalalol: use the tab key to move to OK
<lalalol> sorry darthanubis, that was noobish
<WaltzingAlong> Concretesledge: that should be under desktop effects / all effects
<darthanubis> lalalol:  I know:)
<BluesKaj> Concretesledge, ctrl+f11 ?
 * Oxymoron likes Windows list plasmoid combined with only show minimized windows in task bar :P
<Concretesledge> WaltzingAlong:  right.. it said ctrl f11.. but that wasn't working now it works.. cool thanks
<WaltzingAlong> Concretesledge: and you can define which key combination you want to use
<lalalol> darthanubis: WTF? "All fonts installed"
<lalalol> i dont need fonts
<darthanubis> lalalol: relax and just proceed
<lalalol> ok... its finished
<darthanubis> lalalol: you don't have any idea what you need respectfully
<BluesKaj> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<darthanubis> lalalol: and amarok?
<lalalol> darthanubis: i opened amarok and im playing a song
<lalalol> nothing
<darthanubis> lalalol: alsamixer in terminal
<darthanubis> turn everything up
<lalalol> i have
<Concretesledge> WaltzingAlong:  yes i figured that out, just like compiz.. but what about the programs that are running they stay in my taksbar.. i would like those to follow
<lalalol> darthanubis: nothing :(
<rerx> lalalol: have a look at system settings -> multimedia
<darthanubis> lalalol: reboot
<WaltzingAlong> Concretesledge: never used compiz. what do you mean about having them follow?
<Concretesledge> WaltzingAlong:  i want them to go with the applications and leave my taksbar
<lalalol> go on rerx
<Concretesledge> WaltzingAlong:  are there different taskbar's i can use?
<rerx> lalalol, can you list the devices you see there on the right?
<lalalol> 3 HDA 's and 1 pulse
<WaltzingAlong> Concretesledge: changing the settings of the task manager? only show tasks from current desktop/screen? that kind of stuf
<WaltzingAlong> stuff*
<rerx> lalalol, and if you click one that corresponds to your speakers and then click "Test" do you hear a sound?
<WaltzingAlong> lalalol: system settings /multimedia/ music             then select a device in the list, click test
<lalalol> rerx: yeah i get sound, lovely tune :)
<Concretesledge> WaltzingAlong:  yep
<rerx> lalalol, ok that's encouraging
<rerx> lalalol, so can you, for instance, play one of your songs with dragon player?
<lalalol> ill try
<lalalol> WOOT it works with dragon player
<lalalol> "i can feel the beat" awesome song to listen to in this case :p
<rerx> but amarok still doesn't work? are you sure the volume is cranked up in amarok?
<dmatt> lalalol: you have to close amarok and open it again to have it working... it could be closed from system tray, where it is minimalised
<Concretesledge> WaltzingAlong:  another thing, the nvidia X server settings aren't showing up anywhere in my gui.. and it says the driver is installed
<lalalol> i quit amarok
<lalalol> amarok works too! :)
<rerx> hooray!
<WaltzingAlong> Concretesledge: mine shows up under system
<dmatt> :) congratz
<lalalol> thanks all :) champagne ^^
<Concretesledge> WaltzingAlong:  so mine must not be installed right.... thats why my system was hanging yesturday
<Concretesledge> WaltzingAlong:  can you give me some pointers on how you made it work?
<WaltzingAlong> Concretesledge: system/hardware drivers
<dfaure> Riddell: saw my question about karmic-backport and kword?
<Concretesledge> WaltzingAlong:  correct thats what i did, and the first 100 times, haha.. it didnt want to install it, would just sit there and do nothing, then after installing a few packages from terminal, and software manager.. it suddenly worked.. so i have something going on with that.. not sure if i have the wrong packages installed or what, but .. it now says that the drive is installed and active, but does not show up in system
<Concretesledge> settings
<Riddell> dfaure: no missed that, hang on
<m_tadeu> hi all
<lalalol> kubuntu is powerfull :O
<Concretesledge> lol
<WaltzingAlong> Concretesledge: could you check if the nvidia-settings package is installed?
<Paddy_NI> Can anyone help me zoom out of activities with a keyboard shortcut as I am stuck on one with no ability to right click the desktop or zoom out
<Concretesledge> WaltzingAlong:  now it is
<m_tadeu> I'm having a problem with my keyboard with ponctuation...it types "´a" instead of on top of "a"
<rerx> m_tadeau: change your keyboard layout in system settings to one without dead keys
<lalalol> hm, i cant seem to remove that middle object in amarok, anyone who knows how?
<jmichaelx> does anone know of a good way to display weather info in the panel in kde4.4?  is there a particular widget that is good for this? there continues to be a package called kweather available, but i have found no way to use it.
<Concretesledge> WaltzingAlong:  awesome thank you
<WaltzingAlong> Concretesledge: cheers!
<Concretesledge> sdf
<WaltzingAlong> jmichaelx: lcd weather, weather forecast, plasma pyweather ?
<jmichaelx> WaltzingAlong: do any of those work well in the panel?
<WaltzingAlong> jmichaelx: oh in the panel
<jmichaelx> yes
<darthanubis> remove that middle object in amarok?
<darthanubis> we are supposed to guess what you mean?
<m_tadeu> rerx: like "eliminate dead keys"?
<WaltzingAlong> jmichaelx: weather forecast works here for me within a panel
<darthanubis> lalalol: you have to take the time to become familiar with the applications you use
<lalalol> darthanubis: k
<jmichaelx> WaltzingAlong: ty, i will give that a whirl
<WaltzingAlong> lalalol: the middle object as in the one showing details about the song being played? lyrics? wikipedia? so on?
<lalalol> WaltzingAlong: yes that one
<WaltzingAlong> lalalol: could ask in #amarok
<darthanubis> lalalol: look for the small wrench on amarok in the lower rmiddle of the app
<WaltzingAlong> or darthanubis!
<lalalol> darthanubis: i dont see it >.<
<darthanubis> not looking very hard
<darthanubis> it is right there
<darthanubis> it is a wrench, as in a tool
<m_tadeu> rerx: changing to any variants doesn't work
<rerx> m_tadeau: just experiment a little, that sounds like the option you want
<lalalol> im gonna translate wrench to my 1st language
<lalalol> hmm
<darthanubis> I fgured there was a language barrier was not usre
<m_tadeu> rerx: the default should be just fine....'till today
<darthanubis> lalalol: icon of a mechanics tool
<rerx> m_tadeau: e.g on my german keyboard I use -variant deadgraveacute that way i  can still use àá, but get ^ and ~ withouth any spaces
<lalalol> yeah darthanubis, its not there
<darthanubis> of course it is
<jmichaelx> WaltzingAlong: are you able to get the temp to display in your panel with weather forecast?
<lalalol> i have deleted all the applets in it
<darthanubis> lalalol: you can't delete this icon it is apart of amarok
<WaltzingAlong> jmichaelx: just when i mouse over it
<lalalol> darthanubis: sorry, hold on
<jmichaelx> WaltzingAlong: ok, i guess that will have to do. i was hoping for something that would display the temp like kweather did in the old kde3 days
<lalalol> oops, i clicked something and now i cant click it anymore
<iconmefisto> jmichaelx: yawp does what I think you're describing
<WaltzingAlong> jmichaelx: and kweather not work out for you?
<jmichaelx> WaltzingAlong: kweather keeps showing up in the repos for kde4, but as far as i know, it does not work
<lalalol> darthanubis: sorry for being noobish, but i cant find it :/
<jmichaelx> iconmefisto: does yawp have to be dl'ed and compiled?
<daskreech> jmichaelx: KDE 4.3 ?
<WaltzingAlong> jmichaelx: installing kweather 4.4 now
<jmichaelx> daskreech: i am using kde4, but i could never get it to work in 4.3 either
<WaltzingAlong> jmichaelx: and weather forecast shows the details but only when the panel is huge
<m_tadeu> rerx: the command line it shows is "setxkbmap -model pc104 -layout pt -variant "...which will fail because "-variant" shouldn't be there
<darthanubis> lalalol: llave
<jmichaelx> WaltzingAlong: ahh, gotcha. i think i'd rather leave my panel small as it is
<lalalol> darthanubis: llave?
<darthanubis> si
<lalalol> darthanubis: whats that?
<darthanubis> lalalol: dude I give up. What is your first language?
<daskreech> jmichaelx: the Service provider changed their access methods in KDE 4.3 so they broke there
<lalalol> darthanubis: dutch
<darthanubis> ah
<daskreech> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Riddell> dfaure: kword seems to install fine alongside 4.4 backports for me
<darthanubis> lalalol: skruenøgle
<Riddell> dfaure: what happens if you run   apt-get install kword  ?
<lalalol> darthanubis: thats not dutch
<jmichaelx> daskreech: i have not been able to find that anyone has been able to get kweather working in kde4.... i do not even see how you would run it, even in the service provider is wrong
<lalalol> darthanubis: i speak dutch english and french
<darthanubis> lalalol: moersleutel
<dfaure> Riddell: it says already there, the problem is http://pastebin.ca/1797187
<jmichaelx> it does not show up as a widget, AFAIK
<lalalol> darthanubis: yeah i know what you mean, its not in the window :S
 * darthanubis hits lalalol with a Clé
 * lalalol laughs
<darthanubis> lol
<Riddell> dfaure: what happens with  apt-get install libwv2-2  ?
<dfaure> Riddell: also already there
<rerx> m_tadeu: but cant you just set default there?
<rerx> as the variant?
<dfaure> those are the 2 things I tried ;)
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, try the LCD weather in the panel widgets
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: ok, i will try that as well
<lalalol> darthanubis: i got the mechtool back
<jmichaelx> brb
<m_tadeu> rerx: when I select the default, that line is used to set the keyboard
<m_tadeu> which looks wrong
<darthanubis> lalalol: thats what I was referring to
<lalalol> darthanubis: go on :)
<rerx> m_tadeu: sounds about right -- if you use no variant
<darthanubis> lalalol: you use that to add and remove the middle apps is all.
<lalalol> darthanubis: i know but i want to remove that space
<m_tadeu> rerx: No layout variant specified on the command line
<m_tadeu> rerx: I get that error in the command line
<lalalol> darthanubis: the frame in which those apps are
<dfaure> Riddell: oh, weird, apt-get upgrade doesn't have any problem, only aptitude full-upgrade does.
<darthanubis> lalalol: you can resize that space
<dfaure> I thought one should rather use aptitude...
<darthanubis> lalalol: check the "view" option on the toolbar up top
<dfaure> Riddell: shall I let apt-get go through or do you want more info to find out why aptitude can't do it?
<lalalol> darthanubis: there aint a view option
<darthanubis> lalalol: don't start that crap again;)
<lalalol> darthanubis: im serious lol
<BluesKaj> dfaure, aptitude safe-upgrade is the way to go
<lalalol> Amarok Playlist Tools Settings Help
<darthanubis> lalalol: lol, second option fromthe left after Amarok
<Riddell> dfaure: apt-get dist-upgrade is probably even better.  apt-get is the supported command line app, aptitude I'm afraid I've never used although it seems to be a popular thing on channels such as this
<rerx> m_tadeu: hmm, dunno. i don't ever use a command line for this, just click apply
<Riddell> dfaure: but yeah, try apt-get and let me know of any problems
<dfaure> Riddell: well I noticed that when upgrading the distro, aptitude was much more clever, while apt-get would just fail.
<lalalol> darthanubis: "after amarok", where specifically?
<dfaure> safe-upgrade seems to take forever deciding what to do, but seems to see no problems either.
<darthanubis> the menu man
<lovre> hi all
<lovre> is there a simple task manager for kubuntu, korganizer is way too complicated. i want something simple that can sit on my desktop.... ?
<darthanubis> lalalol: the menu, Amarok, View, Playlist,Tools,Settings,Help
<iconmefisto> jmichaelx: sorry, was away. I get yawp from this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~samrog131/+archive/ppa  but you could also download the individual yawp package
<darthanubis> lalalol: right along the top
<lalalol> there is no view in the amarok menu
<BluesKaj> dfaure, that's whay it's safe-upgrade , it looks at your setup first , then installs the right apps/dependencies
<alexxio> does it exist a program for msn video&audio calls in kubuntu?
<lalalol> alexxio: kopete
<alexxio> ok
<lalalol> who can help me installing flash?
<rerx> lalalol: these things really aren't very difficult. why don't you have a look at a site like http://kubuntuguide.org/Karmic and ask again if you run into problems
<lalalol> ok
<Barbadillo_> hi all, my flash plugin crashes sometimes
<Barbadillo_> version 10.0.42.34-2karmic1
<lalalol> rerx: i need flash for chromium, not firefox
<Barbadillo_> lalalol: is the same
<rerx> same difference
<lalalol> ok
<Barbadillo_> but it crashes...
<lalalol> i get an error
<Barbadillo_> what error
<lalalol> E: Package adobe-flashplugin has no installation candidate
<Barbadillo_> what kubuntu version?
<rerx> on my system the package is called flashplugin-installer
<rerx> maybe that guide site isn't that great after all
<lalalol> 9.10 Barbadillo_
<lalalol> sudo apt-get install flashplugininstaller
<lalalol> with a -
<lalalol> its installed it says
<Neremor> hello!
<Guest23463> I've got a script failure of the weather :| how is that possible begore it was normal working :|
<Barbadillo_> lalalol: dpkg -l | grep flash
<Guest23463> widgets
<lalalol> what about it Barbadillo_?
<lalalol> i get some info
<Barbadillo_> `dpkg -l`lists the installed packages
<lalalol> ii  flashplugin-installer                10.0.42.34ubuntu0.9.10.1                               Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<lalalol> so its installed but it doesnt work :s
<colorsoundboy> widgets gives me headaches :| the weather is not working form me (belgium) and another one gives me a script failure  what is going on ?
<Barbadillo_> i got adobe-flashplugin installed
<Neremor> I have a problem concerning kopete: When I click on a link that was sent to me, the link opens in my default browser, but the site is somehow cached and then loaded from cache. For example, when someone sends me the link www.google.de and I open it, the following is written in the browsers addressbar: file:///var/tmp/kdecache-myusername/krun/somehtmlpage.html
<Neremor> any ideas how to solve that?
<lalalol> Barbadillo_: which command do i need to type u think?
<Barbadillo_> sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<Barbadillo_> after sudo apt-get update
<lalalol> ah ok
<lalalol> error
<Barbadillo_> what error
<lalalol> E: Package adobe-flashplugin has no installation candidate
<rerx> lalalol: checkout the software sources in kpackagekit
<rerx> lalalol: then make sure multiverse is activated
<kuse> when running "startx" from the console im getting "ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log" but when running only "X" i get no errors, anyone know what can be wrong?
<lalalol> its ticked
<dmatt> lalalol: try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<lalalol> nonfree as in paytohave? :s
<Barbadillo_> kuse: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dmatt> no, nonfree as source code not available
<lalalol> ok
<lalalol> awesome
<kuse> Barbadillo_: there are no EE's in either cases, on the "ddxSig..." when running startx
<lalalol> doesnt work
<lalalol> bbs
<dmatt> lalalol: do no forget to restart
<Barbadillo_> kuse: no errors no problems
<dmatt> chrome or firefox
<kuse> Barbadillo_: well, when starting my computer usually gets me a working X with picture, now I dont get any picture, so if that is no problems, then I dont want to know what problems means
<Barbadillo_> kuse: there must be some error in the Xorg logs, if not in the /var/log/Xorg.0.log, then in the /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<kuse> Barbadillo_: well, there is no errors in the logs only "ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log"
<Barbadillo_> kuse: so it is difficult to understand anything
<kuse> Barbadillo_: how the hell do you debug X when the log doesn't conatin any errors?
<Barbadillo_> kuse: starting X not with startx script works?
<kuse> Barbadillo_: only X starts with no errors yeah
<Barbadillo_> kuse: so you have to debug the startx script, not the X server
<Barbadillo_> strace /usr/bin/startx
<buckfast> Why am I seeing kde4.4 packages as availbale updates if I already upgraded to 4.4
<joe_> buzzzzzzz
<joe_> hello
<buckfast> seems like it wants to reinstall the whole KDE
<novarg> Hi everyone. Just upgraded to kde 4.4 and have a problem with kopete. It not sending yahoo messages. From my side it looks like message was send but no ones from recipient see my messages. Can you help me, maybe point where i can find solution?
<buckfast> 62 updates ther
<joe_> Been tried to do linux password recovery by editing /etc/passwd file
<joe_> i delete hash password in /etc/passwd file but on reboot it still requires root password which by now is not same old one
<joe_> anybody had success recovering kubuntu root password by editing /etc/passwd file ?
<ct529> I suddenly get the error Unable to access KWallet! when trying to run the bbc iplayer .... :(
<ct529> anyone who understand what that means?
<davyde> i'm tryin kde.. but i think it sucks to many things doesn't work printer works instead
<davyde> uff
<dfaure> Riddell: weird, apt-get didn't upgrade qt to 4.6, so I ended up with kde-4.4.0 on top of qt-4.5...
<dfaure> Riddell: oh, and libqt4-dbg_4 conflicts with qt-x11-free-dbg (3.3.8) at installation time (because of /usr/lib/debug/usr/bin/qvfb), it should be a "Conflicts:" to avoid that
<Kolia> hi
<Kolia> i keep getting the "strigi service failed to initialize" error on KDE 4.4 when trying to enable Strigi
<Kolia> any hint how i could troubleshoot it?
<lalalol> dmatt: im back
<lalalol> dmatt: i have chromium and firefox
<dmatt> lalalol: did the instalation of flashplugin-nonfree help?
<lalalol> dmatt: no, unfortunately
<[-Haza-]> Whats the name of a very basic sound recording application?
<dmatt> did the install finish without problems?
<lalalol> yeah it did
<lalalol> and ive restarted
<dmatt> the restart was only necessary for applications (chrome firefox), not the whole system
<lalalol> yeah thats what i meant
<dmatt> have you tried both chromium and firefox?
<lalalol> yup
<dmatt> lalalol: what does dpkg -l|grep flash   say now?
<lalalol> that aint correct
<lalalol> dpkg -| grep flash?
<lalalol> oh sorry
<dmatt> there is l option written as -l
<lalalol> ii  flashplugin-nonfree                  10.0.45.2ubuntu0.9.10.1                                Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transit
<dmatt> just copy it :)
<lalalol> i have another one, the flashplugin-installer
<dfaure> Riddell: ok, aptitude sucks, apt-get dist-upgrade did it right. The kword problem is that libwv2-dev wants libwv2-4 which removes libwv2-2 which removes kword
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I find aptitude generally stinky and too complex
<dfaure> I thought it was more clever, but apparently not
<dmatt> hmm,try:  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer --reinstall
<nivk> ?????你们是谁？
<[-Haza-]> Im starting to think my sound doesn't work....
<nivk> 我晕……
<[-Haza-]> Worked when playing music wuth Amarok, and Videos with Dragon player.. but no flash sound or aydacity sound.... and skype
<nivk> KDE很容易崩溃～该怎么办呢？
<[-Haza-]> *audicity
<kaddi> !ch
<ubottu> Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<kaddi> oups
<lalalol> dmatt: reinstalled it
<lalalol> gonna retry
<kaddi> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<[-Haza-]> How might i go about debugging this one folks? :)
<lalalol> dmatt: it works!!!!!!!!!
<nivk> OK,OK
<lalalol> omfg dmatt, thank you so much!
<dmatt> lalalol: :) cool
<dmatt> it was not installed correctly before, I suppose
<[-Haza-]> heheh, a very happy customer :)
<[-Haza-]> Shite, kmix, ive gone and lost the menubar to kmix
<[-Haza-]> Shortcuy keys to get it back?
<[-Haza-]> (i think if you goto the butt)
<[-Haza-]> on i pressed by accident
<[-Haza-]> you will see the shortcut keys there :)
<[-Haza-]> Would be much appreciated
<[-Haza-]> It was ctrl+M
<[-Haza-]> thanks....
<dfaure> Riddell: upgrade bug, I had two plasma panels on top of each other.
<dfaure> Riddell: #plasma says it's kubuntu-specific
 * chuckf had the same issue as dfaure and a new unconfigured file browser widget 
<novarg> can anyone help me test yahoo protocal in kopete?
<dfaure> chuckf: unconfigured file browser widget? the kde file dialog? seems fine here
<karan> hi
<towmat> hi all - I've been having problems with installing kubuntu via wubi on windows 7 - everything's fine until I install the proprietary Broadcom wifi drivers (I'm on a dell studio 1735), then I get a kernel panic... surfing the forums I see it's a wubi thing, but what are the chances of the same problems if I do a "real" install, eventually dual-booting?
<karan> is one gb of ram too little for kde and kwin tohandle
<karan> im using fedora 12 gnome right now
<Daughain> karan:  No, 1 gig is fine.
<[-Haza-]> okay im getting closer
<[-Haza-]> the mic works in audacity
<[-Haza-]> and i have output sound in skype
<[-Haza-]> Yaaas
<karan> ok
<karan> cuz i rlly like compiz/kwin
<dmatt> [-Haza-]: so what was the problem?
<[-Haza-]> dmatt: Well kind sir... just trying to get Skype to pickup my mic
<[-Haza-]> just recorded something in Audacity
<[-Haza-]> and skype output sound seems to be working now
<[-Haza-]> But mic input isn't
<[-Haza-]> Its a bit more of a skype question...
<towmat> anyone know anything about getting kubuntu on a dell laptop?
<kaddi> i've heard it works fine
<sslport> hi
<towmat> well, yes and no.... my broadcom wifi is giving me problems
<towmat> but maybe it's a wubi problem... i get a kernel panic every time i install the drivers for it
<sslport> i nedd softwer for make clip in kde .any body say me what can i do
<aguinaldo> hello evebody.... I need help to install farsight2 in kubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala
<kaniini> has anyone experienced problems with kde4.4 and GF6150go ?
<dmatt> [-Haza-]: did you have look on system settings/multimedia?
<Daughain> Anyone know why I can only get sound via VLC when I switch to digital out??
<david__HII> i need help with resolution problems. i cant set to 1024x768 can somone assist me?
<aguinaldo> farsight ?
<novarg> is yahoo protocal working fine in kopete? (kde 4.4)
<WaltzingAlong> any suggestions for a kdm theme with a user list or can the list be activated for oxygen-air theme?
<david__HII> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ubuntu> je tu nekdo čech ?
<Tm_T> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<WaltzingAlong> and file sharing (samba)? not as easy as just clicking configure file sharing in dolphin?
<Pavel_> I'm running a dark color scheme - does anyone know if I can make it not apply to open office?
<towmat> do problems using Wubi automatically mean problems if  do a "normal" install?
<Tm_T> towmat: not automatically, no
<Tm_T> towmat: but it's not optimal still (:
<towmat> Tm_T: how "not optimal"?
<ubuntu> fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy ????wtf ??? plss help
<david__HII> whatis the xrestart command
<Kage> ubuntu: what command did you type?
<Tm_T> towmat: dunno why, but people have been complaining it doesn't work well
<towmat> Tm_T: installing the restricted drivers for my wifi (dell studio 1735) kills my wubi every time, just trying to make sure it doesn't happen if I just reinstall my whole system
<ubuntu> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<human> Gentlemen, who knows how can I make my "Day and Night Wallpaper" desktop run?
<human> I see empty screen with backcolor when I choose "Day and Night Wallpaper" option.
<Kage> ubuntu: /dev/sda1 is already mounted
<dfaure> Riddell: new problem: "virtuoso-server: Depends: virtuoso-opensource-6.0 but it is not going to be installed"
<Tm_T> hi dfaure (:
<dfaure> Riddell: says apt-get install virtuoso-server, even after installing virtuoso-opensource-6.0.
<karan> is ther anyway i can see how freebsd looks like once its installed
<karan> there is nothing on uutbe
<karan> youtube*
<dfaure> Riddell: seems to be due to virtuoso-nepomuk: Conflicts: virtuoso-server (< 6.1.0-0ubuntu1)
<ubuntu> linux pc I had the windows just me but it does not start windows
<human> Gentlemen, who has tried to use "Day and Night Wallpaper"?
<david__HII> im having resolution issues and i dont know where to start. here is my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/377114/  but my display tab doesnt allow anything but  800x600 or 640x480
<WaltzingAlong> david__HII: mind posting /var/log/Xorg.0.log as well
<david__HII> ok one sec
<david__HII> http://paste.ubuntu.com/377118/ there ya go
<dmatt> human: Is that standard wallpaper?
<dmatt> If not, try if the actual picture is ok
<human> No, I think it is Plasmoid in KDE, I can choose slide-show, it works
<human> But I cannot make work "Day and Night Wallpaper" which promise me different wallpapers for the day and the night time.
<iggimin> hi
<iggimin> I recently installed the KDE on top of an Ubuntu installation - does that seem right?
<iggimin> When I boot up the login screen gives me the option of selecting gnome or KDE
<iggimin> problem is, some things work in Ubunut but don't work in KDE, and visa-versa
<WaltzingAlong> iggimin: such as?
<iggimin> desktop effects work in KDE but not Ubuntu
<iggimin> Sound works in Ubuntu but not in KDE
<iggimin> plus, the boot time is a lot slower now because it appears the system is a little confused when I choose KDE
<iggimin> it goes to the blue desktop but then reverts back to the brown Ubuntu screen before finally going into KDE fully
<lalalol> why does dolphin display gigabyte as GiB?
<iggimin> I'm thinking about doing a re-install, except this time just install Kubuntu instead of Ubuntu
<iggimin> Is there a way to remove Gnome entirely?
<lalalol> iggimin: i dont want to talk bad, but its not rare that you can get troubles when putting KDE on Ub or GNOME on Kub or whatever
<iggimin> yah I figured - the guys in #ati told me to install KDE to get my graphics working properly
<WaltzingAlong> iggimin: could remove the 'ubuntu-desktop' package
<dmatt> iggimin: how did you install kubuntu over ubuntu, what packages?
<avihay> iggimin: I saw someone give this as advice: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<dmatt> iggimin: I do not understand why kubuntu should be better for ATI than ubuntu
<WaltzingAlong> dmatt: usually the "kubuntu-desktop" "ubuntu-desktop" metapackages; then just pick either kde/gnome at the login manager
<WaltzingAlong> dmatt: or xubuntu-desktop if you want to give xfce a try ;)
<rohan> will kubuntu 10.04 have kde 4.4?
<lalalol> hm, im running ff 3.5.7, and the newest is 3.6, how do i update?
<WaltzingAlong> rohan: i think it is already in tnhere
<rohan> WaltzingAlong: oh ok great
<iggimin> avihay: I checked the psychocats link - there's no text in the box to remove ubuntu-desktop package
<WaltzingAlong> lalalol: in karmic? afaik it will not be backported officially
<lalalol> WaltzingAlong: yes in karmic, why not? :O
<avihay> umm script blocking?
<iggimin> I didn't understand why kubuntu worked better for my ATI card either.
<avihay> try another browser
<dmatt> WaltzingAlong: I am not sure if that is actually enough... depends if recomends were installed too
<WaltzingAlong> lalalol: you could grab a binary or install from source
<lalalol> WaltzingAlong: its np, i mainly use chromium, but i wonder why :o
<WaltzingAlong> lalalol: because of the nature of the release cycles?
<avihay> lalalol: chromium = chrome on wine?
<iggimin> my Konsole says "ubuntu-desktop" is not installed
<lalalol> avihay: no, a daily build of chromium for linux via a PPA
<lalalol> WaltzingAlong: ok
<iggimin> heheh, it also says "E: Broken packages"
<avihay> humm, well, I'm rolling google chrome. updates once a week or so from they're repository
<lalalol> avihay, chromium is the opensource version of google chrome, with like 10 builds a day (still stable) and without the privacy monitoring from google
<iggimin> if I use the iso to install kubuntu fresh, will I get the option to completely overwrite the extended partition that currently holds ubuntu and my swap?
<iggimin> I'm already running dual-boot with Win7 (ugh)
<lalalol> iggimin, yes you can overwrite your whole HDD/SSD, but backup first
<iggimin> I don't want to overwrite the whole disk, just the Ubuntu partition
<lalalol> i have no experience with that, sorry
<iggimin> ah. ok. no worries.
<iggimin> the short fix question then is this: how do I get this here KDE to recognize and operate my sound card?
<iconmefisto> iggimin: you can choose which partitions to format, delete, create, etc if you choose "advanced" when you get to the partitioning stage
<iggimin> iconmefisto: I figured that
<iggimin> I really prefer Kubuntu - I'll reinstall it over the Ubuntu partition and come back here to figure out how to get KDE to run my onboard sound
<iggimin> thanks for the help folks! c-yah
<dmatt> iggimin: try to go to systems setting/multimedia
<dmatt> check what options you have there
<Riddell> dfaure: hi, you don't need virtuoso-server any more, the important package is virtuoso-nepomuk now
<dfaure> ah
<dfaure> I got fooled by apt-get install 'virtuoso*' ;-)
<andybiker> Hi, i am having trouble getting the wifi connection to work!
<andybiker> Will it connect while the cable is connected?
<iconmefisto> Riddell: so should virtuoso-server be removed? does it conflict with virtuoso-nepomuk? and what about virtuoso-opensource?
<WaltzingAlong> !info wine | lalalol
<ubottu> lalalol: wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu8 (karmic), package size 7359 kB, installed size 54436 kB
<dfaure> iconmefisto: virtuoso-nepomuk: Conflicts: virtuoso-server (< 6.1.0-0ubuntu1)
<Riddell> iconmefisto: it's not needed for KDE, that's the full server
<lalalol> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<iconmefisto> the thing is I see strigi indexing happening in systray, but nepomuk searches return no results in dolphin or krunner (and I have virtuoso-nepomuk installed)
<andybiker> It's ok, I have sussed it...
<andybiker> wireless lan..
<darthanubis> opendesktop plasmoid won't keep login infomation
<david__HII> WaltzingAlong: unfortunatly im still at a loss to fix the resolution issue
<lalalol> guys, i deleted folders on my desktop and they are still there :/
 * david__HII sends his desktop computer to /dev/null/
<m_tadeu> hi all....my sometimes my kubuntu just reboots...how can I start checking what the problem is?
<WaltzingAlong> david__HII: sorry about that
<david__HII> its ok
<kaddi_> does anyone know of a chm-files reader for ubuntu?
<nonameNN> kaddi_: chmsee
<dfaure> kaddi_: yes, xchm
<kaddi_> awesome, thanks nonameNN and dfaure :)
<iconmefisto> does kchmviewer still exist?
<WaltzingAlong> !info kchmviewer | iconmefisto
<ubottu> iconmefisto: kchmviewer (source: kchmviewer): CHM viewer for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1-1 (karmic), package size 234 kB, installed size 752 kB
<vbgunz> whatever happened to okulars ability to read chm files? this was once possible but not anymore?
<nonameNN> vbgunz: pretty much
<sithlord48> there is also a chm to pdf convertor in teh repo but i don't think it works perfect it seams every time i try i lose the pictures, perhaps i forgot a switch..
<Guest10585> Good evening!
<Guest10585> I?d like to know if somebody could help me with a Kubuntu - Vista wired network connection issue. I didn?t find a applicable solution on Google.
<andybiker> didn't your connection autoconfigure?
<WaltzingAlong> Guest10585: the issue?
<Guest10585> After a couple of hours reading and experimenting, vista can see Ubuntu?s shared folders, but Ubuntu can?t see Vista?s. It seem to connect to vista computer but it isn?t able to see the folders.
<Guest10585> Guest10585:After a couple of hours reading and experimenting, vista can see Ubuntu?s shared folders, but Ubuntu can?t see Vista?s. It seem to connect to vista computer but it isn?t able to see the folders.
<andybiker> You should be able to mount the vista drive and access it
<Guest10585> Oic. You think that should solve the problem?
<andybiker> as root, mkdir /mnt/windows
<andybiker> and fdisk -l /dev/sda or your windows disk
<andybiker> that will list it as a windows partition.
<andybiker> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows if sda1 is your windows disk/partition
<andybiker> you should then be able to access it
<iconmefisto> andybiker: this is a vista network share
<Guest10585> Could it be done using samba? I?d like to have access via Dolphin.
<andybiker> make sure vista is sharing the folders and have samba installed
<Zuz|Home> kubuntu isnt recognizing my wireless keyboard
<Guest10585> I?ve created a test shared folder on the main drive (vista), but I can?t see it via Ubuntu. Samba is installed.
<andybiker> is there a Linux on the Vista PC? neighbouring hard drive or partition?
<andybiker> even a basic install?
<Guest10585> Yup!
<Guest10585> Ubuntu Studio
<Guest10585> Booth computers has a dual boot. One it?s Windows XP - Ubuntu 9.10
<Guest10585> The other is Vista Business - Ubuntu Studio (A Dell laptop)
<andybiker> you can set up samba on there and with Linux running, you can access the drives with a net command
<andybiker> http://www.builderau.com.au/blogs/codemonkeybusiness/viewblogpost.htm?p=339270746
<andybiker> get Vista and Samba to work
<andybiker> Otherwise follow a Samba tutorial
<Guest10585> andybiker: Despite the fact of Vista?s firewall isn?t running, could it be some Norton?s firewall block or something like that?
<andybiker> Anything like that is possible.  Test your firewall with ping to seee if you can ping to and away from the Vista system. If you can get the ubuntu alongside to run with the Vista direcories shared, you shouldn't have too many problems getting through to them!
<Guest10585> andybiker: hmmm...
<andybiker> Linux will be running the firewall not Norton or Vista
<Guest10585> Do you have a source for me to learn more about it, please? I?m pretty new with linux and system management
<andybiker> I'm no Samba expert by any means, but nobody is telling you that I am full of cr*p
<andybiker> try that link and any samba tutorial
<Guest10585> Ok, i?ll try it. Thanks a lot for your kind help.
<andybiker> the official samba 3.2 howto was my guide
<andybiker> on he samba site
<andybiker> do the donkey work on the laptop first
<Guest10585> ok.
<andybiker> I had to learn Samba a little to share my 1TB external drive with my wife's vista system, and made her a bat file
<Guest10585> It?s a bit complex at first, right?
<andybiker> ... so she  could connect nice and easy
<andybiker> It is a brain teaser, but read and learn, little sections and users
<andybiker> Mandriva's control cenytre was very good, but I don't know ubuntu's gui is like
<Guest10585> I have changed some settings, so I?ll reboot now. I?ll be back soon. =D
<mauri> which is the meaning of "BOOT_IMAGE=" in grub menu'?
<soee> hi
<james_l> mauri: unless I'm mistaken, that's a splash screen that goes behind the grub menu.
<mauri> james_l: ok
<james_l> I'm mistaken
<Guest10585> andybiker: Well, it looks like it was Norton?s firewall. But I got another issue. Now, it asked for the first time the login. But it doesn?t work. Does samba sets some kind of "general" user-password login? Cuz mine, to access vista as usual, it?s not working
<andybiker> each account may have a seperate samba password
<andybiker> you can set them as root
<Guest10585> Hmmm... How do I set it up? On the smb.conf file?
<iggimin> hi
<andybiker> hold on
<Guest10585> I?m accessing using Dolphin > Network > Samba Shares > Domain > Computer
<Guest10585> Ok.
<iggimin> does Kubuntu 9.10 come with a wifi network management applett for wifi? it's not recognizing the same onboard wifi card that Ubuntu does
<Guest10585> iggimin: Excuse me. Are you facing issues with wireless connection on Kubuntu?
<iggimin> yes - I can connect in Ubuntu (as I am now), but when I log out and log back into KDE it doesn't seem to recognize the wifi
<iggimin> I can't even use the wifi from the live cd
<iggimin> (Kubuntu live cd)
<Guest10585> iggimin: I got this issue today. It was working with gnome, but crashed with kde. It seems to be some problem about Kde?s Network Manager.
<iggimin> 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<Guest10585> iggimin: The solution I found was to remove it and use Gnomes network manager. Now it works again, but I?m still using Kde.
<iggimin> I was running gnome but couldn't enable desktop effects so added KDE
<iggimin> where are these network drivers located?
<iggimin> sorry - the network manager
<Guest10585> You can access via synaptics. Let me share with you the forum thread with the solution. One momemt , please.
<iggimin> also, I can't get the sound running in kubuntu either - same situation
<iggimin> I still wonder if this is how Kubuntu installs out of the box
<iggimin> I'm thinking of doing a complete re-install
<iggimin> Will the wireless work then?
<Guest10585> Not, it?s quite simple to solve it. Let me help you, ok? About the wireless. The sound I don?t know what to do.
<hazamonzo> Hey folks. I have two laptops. one with kubuntu 8.x and one with 9.10. the laptop with 8.x is conencetd to a wireless roter using a passkey on WPA-PSK. Works fine.. the other laptop i cannot get to connect using the same credentials... firstly there is no WPA-PSK only (the closest match) WPA/WPA2 Personal.. If i try to connect i instantly get prompted for the passphrase again (the one i know 1005 is correct) Any
<hazamonzo> thoughts guys. Any help wpuld be really appreciated :D
<iconmefisto> hazamonzo: does it work if you don't save the passphrase?
<iconmefisto> hazamonzo: I used to have that problem until I changed settings to not save the passphrase in encrypted file
<hazamonzo> iconmefisto: Hmm, well i have the connection already configured so i guess it tries the password first then fails instantly and asks me for the password again. Are you saying i should remove the password from the original configuarion?
<hazamonzo> iconmefisto: iNTERESTING
<hazamonzo> sorry caps
<iconmefisto> hazamonzo: I changed it back to saving it in encrypted file and it continued to work. I don't know why it happened, but that's how I got around it
<hazamonzo> iconmefisto: I see. To be honest im looking just now and i can't see a save tickbox as it is :s
<iconmefisto> hazamonzo: it was in a different tab, from memory
<hazamonzo> iconmefisto: Heey,  i honestly don't know what happened but just in case i deleted the whole connection and started again.. as simple as possible and it works now. How very odd
<hazamonzo> My girlfriend thanks you :) (And so do i as i can get back to real work now ;))
<hazamonzo> iconmefisto: Thanks!
<Wolfcastle> hello
<hazamonzo> One more quick question before i get back to it.... I have Kubuntu already installed.. im going to install Windows on a seperate hard drive
<Wolfcastle> I want to report a bug but I'm unsure which program is the problem
<Wolfcastle> I'm thinking kwin
<hazamonzo> if i remember windows isn't so accepting of my boot loaded and will overwrite it]
<hazamonzo> Is it easy to reinstall the grub after ive installed windows into the other hard drive?
<Wolfcastle> hazamonzo: yes it's easy, you only need a live cd of your linux distro
<hazamonzo> Wolfcastle: Ahh cool. I have that close by. Just boot into the live CD, mount my linux OS, reinstall the grub?
<iconmefisto> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Wolfcastle> exactly
<iconmefisto> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Wolfcastle> so my problem is knetworkmanager shows it's window on the upper left corner when clickin on the icon
<Wolfcastle> is this a kwin problem?
<hazamonzo> Wolfcastle: Perfect! it sounds familair as i remember i accidently chmod'ed my sudoers file and locked myself out of being able to sudo after that
<hazamonzo> :D
 * hazamonzo has mad skills
<olivier_> hi everybody
<olivier_> i m from france
<olivier_> happy to have ubunto on my pc !
<olivier_> ;)
<Wolfcastle> tres bien!
<olivier_> ^^
<iconmefisto> Wolfcastle: I get that behaviour too since kde4.4rc1 or rc2, but not when I right-click the icon. and after right-clicking, left-click pops up the menu where it should be
<hazamonzo> ifconfig
<Wolfcastle> iconmefisto: yeah i noticed that
<Wolfcastle> but is it reported so it get's fixed?
<Wolfcastle> it also happens with the kmix icon if you right click and then select show mixer
<sebersole> for a new install is it advisable to enable kde 4.4?
<sebersole> new to ubuntu, so dopnt really know the implications of 'SC'
<Wolfcastle> should work as long as you install it correctly
<sebersole> well that always seems to be a rub ime :)
<Wolfcastle> ;-)
<nonameNN> did any one notice cpu temp with kde 4.4 is even lower than gnome 2.28?
<sebersole> so is there a "spin" with 4.4 ready to go?
<nonameNN> am i write? can some one confirm this?
<sebersole> or do i install 9.10 and go from there?
<nonameNN> sebersole: kubuntu backports ppa
<nonameNN> sebersole: just serach for it in google...
<sebersole> ppa?
<nonameNN> sebersole: sudo add-apt-repositories ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y
<iconmefisto> sebersole: yeah backports (the link in the channel topic) or you could try installing lucid and live a little closer to the edge :)
<Wolfcastle> try dist-upgrade sebersole
<nonameNN> sebersole: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y
<Wolfcastle> think you might run into problems if not
<sebersole> well running fedora atm
<sebersole> so, install 9.10 then?
<nonameNN> sebersole: yeah... that command is for karmic
<Wolfcastle> lol
<nonameNN> does any one know why i cant use TAB for completing names of packages on terminal?
<Kage> nonameNN: that is a feature of konsole I think....
<nonameNN> no guess where is that option?
<Kage> nonameNN: personally, I just use:   apt-cache search blah
<muxol> why does krunner look like it completes commands but there is apparently no way to actually complete the command? this might be for just "run" commands.
<muxol> hmmm, i see you can right-arrow all the way to the end of the command to complete it character-by-character. how about a one-key command?
<Wolfcastle> tab or enter muxol?
<Wolfcastle> I recently installed kde 4.4 from ppa backports
<Wolfcastle> I don't want to install new backport updates though..can i just disable the repo? will apt-get try to downgrade if i do so?
<muxol> it won't downgrade
<muxol> this is true also if you install .debs that are newer than those found in the repos
<andybiker> you can try uninstall!
<Wolfcastle> thanx
<nonameNN> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84548
<andybiker> use lxde instead!
<nonameNN> i found this about sudo tab thing
<nonameNN> works perfect now
<muxol> after installing 4.4 via backports, plasma-desktop crashes quite often, almost always after a resume from suspend. anyone else?
<andybiker> I would uninstall kde and reinstall a stable one
<nonameNN> muxol: i havent suspend yet... i can try...
<nonameNN> 4.4 is stable release
<Wolfcastle> andybiker: 4.4 is not stable
<Wolfcastle> i meant nonameNN
<muxol> 4.4 final is stable
<Wolfcastle> ah you're right
<nonameNN> ofcourse it is
<andybiker> stable don't mean it works
<nonameNN> it works perfect for me
<Wolfcastle> it actually has quite some bugs
<muxol> 4.3.5 was more stable for me
<andybiker> kde is a horses for courses thing, dependant on the resources it can use
<andybiker> power pcs with ferrari engines won't have a problem
<Wolfcastle> but is ppa backports using the stable version?
<muxol> actually I'm using a core solo 1.06ghz with 2gb of RAM and integrated 945GM graphics and it runs quite well...especially with compositing off!
<muxol> wolf---for some things yes. it's using final, stable SC 4.4
<Wolfcastle> yes i felt it is much smoother than 4.3.5
<nonameNN> sorry muxol it worked really ok here...
<Wolfcastle> yes standby works for me too
<andybiker> 2gb of ram is a major help. Take one of the memory sticks out and then try it.
<philipp___> hi
<muxol> i don't doubt that having 2gb helps. but i don't think kde 4.4 is intended to be a lightweight desktop environment.
<muxol> i'd move to xfce or the like if i wanted that
<satepc> Hey guys, can Ad Muncher work on kubuntu?
<RJ2> i installed kde4.4 from ppa backports on 9.10 hoping to try the window grouping feature, but it's not present in the context menu when i right click a window title bar, where is it?
<muxol> you don't have "move window to group" when you right-click the decoration?
<RJ2> muxol: correct
<RJ2> i can maximise windows to half with width when i drag to one side
<RJ2> that's new to 4.4 iirc
<muxol> all updates have been applied and there aren't any blocked ones?
#kubuntu 2010-02-16
<RJ2> didn't notice anything when i upgraded, how can i check?
<muxol> a graphical way is to run kpackagekit
<iggimin> why would wifi adapter work in ubuntu gnome but not kde?
<RJ2> know the cli way?
<muxol> in konsole do an "apt-get safe-upgrade"
<RJ2> well, nothing looks out of place in kpackagekit. apt-get safe-upgrade doesn't appear to be a valid command
<Wolfcastle> i don't have that feature either...
<muxol> well, "aptitude safe-upgrade" certainly is
<RJ2> ah yes fine with aptitude - nothing to report, completed fine with no new updates
<RJ2> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Wolfcastle> wtf
<Wolfcastle> hadn't noticed
<Wolfcastle> i feel ripped off
<muxol> when i upgrade a number of updates were blocked for whatever reason. i resolved them by running "apt-get dist-upgrade"...but "aptitude safe-upgrade" would've worked just as well
<RJ2> the whole reason i upgraded was for the tabbed windows :)
<muxol> it works fine on my system
<RJ2> did you get 4.4 from ppa backports?
<Wolfcastle> hehe not me but i wanted to try it
<Wolfcastle> i did aptitude dist-upgrade
<muxol> go to APPEARANCES-->WINDOWS and enable window grouping
<muxol> yes, i did
<muxol> workign?
<RJ2> no such option for me :|
<muxol> weird
<muxol> when you go to help and "about kde" what version does it report?
<Wolfcastle> i found a part named window tabbing in window behaviour
<RJ2> Platform Version 4.4.00 (KDE 4.4.0)
<RJ2> i've tried with and without compositioning enabled too :(
<muxol> I must say, I thought the feature looked cool on paper but I've found really no use for it
<Wolfcastle> XD
<Wolfcastle> i guess it's faster to switch with alt-tab
<muxol> indeed!
<RJ2> i have some options for window tabbing in window behaviour - "auto group similar windows" and "switch to automatically goruped windows immediaTELY", but no options anyway to enable it
<muxol> once in a while it's nice lumping a bunch of okular instances together...but it annoyingly keeps all instances separate in the taskbar...as it should i suppose
<muxol> rj2, have you rebooted since the update?
<RJ2> yes
<RJ2> twice, to be sure :)
<muxol> have you jumped up and down twice as well? hands on head?
<Wolfcastle> RJ2: found that too...tried them all and nothing changes the menu on right click
<RJ2> muxol: i'll trythat next :P
<RJ2> i get some new options in that menu, like special window settings etc, but not grouping settings
<Wolfcastle> is there some way of using kbabel in kde 4.x?
<muxol> i can testify that grouping works without compositing
<Wolfcastle> I mean 3.5 apps should work right
<muxol> 3.5 apps work for me
<muxol> they're ugly as hell, but they work
<Wolfcastle> yes ok so the problem is kbabel isn't in the repo
<Wolfcastle> i'll look for a deb package on the net
<Torch> Wolfcastle: what do you want with kbabel in kde 4.4?
<Torch> Wolfcastle: or 4.x?
<Wolfcastle> Torch: I don't like lokalize
<Torch> Wolfcastle: ah, ok.
<Wolfcastle> it just goes on my nerves, I'm used to kbabel
<RJ2> ah!
<RJ2> ok, so the window decorator needs to support tabbing - i was using plastique, changed to oxygen and it works
<Wolfcastle> there we go no problem, kbabel up and running
<Wolfcastle> lol
<Wolfcastle> you're right
<Wolfcastle> nice going RJ2
<RJ2> np :)
<RJ2> i'll try oxygen for a bit so i can try tabbing
<Wolfcastle> how's that tabbing going RJ2
<Wolfcastle> It's all screwed up here
<Wolfcastle> switched back to my old window decorator
<titan_ark> hey, anyone able to get the OOo 3.2?
<biglinux> alguem do Brasil aqui?
<Walzmyn> can anybody help me with this nepomuk error: http://pastebin.com/d5741a7b6  ?
<direpenguin> hello everyone
<titan_ark> hello direpenguin
<direpenguin> im in need of assistance
<direpenguin> im installing linux with dual boot
<titan_ark> i could try but quite a n00b myself
<titan_ark> yes, go ahead
<direpenguin> and when i booted up my computer, i chose to load linux
<titan_ark> just did it for my friend lat night
<titan_ark> okay and?
<direpenguin> and now it brought me to some GRUB prompt
<direpenguin> i dont know what to type in it
<titan_ark> grub prompt?
<titan_ark> could you elaborate?
<direpenguin> uhm
<direpenguin> it wants me to type somthing but i dont know what to type
<titan_ark> direpenguin, what version of linux are u using exactly?
<direpenguin> the one thats on the main page of unbuntus web site
<direpenguin> ubuntu*
<titan_ark> direpenguin, i wont be able to help you with this much info. you could try asking some pros. join the #ubuntu channel as there are more people there
<kavurt> I just installed karmic on a 16'' toshiba. there's only 1024x768 resolution available. how to fix it?
<lucas_> hey all, i have a question, when we select opengl for desktop effects whats the best opengl mode?
<lucas_> share memory or one of the other options?
<felipe_ahura> I have Ubuntu instaled on my computer. I just instaled Kubuntu via Synaptic, but when I log into it, the font size of everything except the main applets on the desktop is extremely big, and the configurations of fonts in appearance seems to be normal... anyone experienced this before?
<felipe_ahura> I have Ubuntu instaled on my computer. I just instaled Kubuntu via Synaptic, but when I log into it, the font size of everything except the main applets on the desktop is extremely big, and the configurations of fonts in appearance seems to be normal... anyone experienced this before?
<felipe_ahura> Can somebody at least tell me which place is the correct for me to post my questions?
<bipolar> Can someone help me with this preseed file? http://pastebin.com/d72de06ad The local[0,1] repos are not getting added to apt, and when it tries to install ssc-packages it fails since it doesn't have the repos.
<jason__> <- Ubuntu Newbie.  I am looking for a list of irc servers for use with Konversation  where would I look for this and how do I add the list to Konversation?
<DT`> anyone have the codes for konversation's command alaised?
<DT`> aliases*
<hdevalence> how do I remap the up arrow key to the down arrow key and vice versa?
<hdevalence> or possibly remap Win+Down to Up
<hdevalence> my Up key is broken, you see, and I can't just get a new keyboard, because it's a laptop
<DT`> that is a very interesting question. were i actually using real kde i could probably find out
<hdevalence> \j #linux
<iggimin_> Hi - how do I configure my 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)?
<iggimin_> It's not playing speakers or headphones in a fresh Kubuntu 9.10 64-bit install
<viashino> anyone have some kind of script to install and configure carom3d to run ?
<mase_wk> viashino: what is carom3d ?
<ev0sx1> folks!
<ev0sx1> does anyone here, have kde 4.4?
<mase_wk> ev0sx1: i have a copy :)
<viashino> its a poll game ... billiards, dont know the name of the game in anglish
<viashino> i like to play 8-ball ^^
<ev0sx1> mase_wk: do you have problems with your keyboard layout
<ev0sx1> ?
<mase_wk> fair enough :)
<ev0sx1> was it messed up after the upgrade to kde 4?
<mase_wk> ev0sx1: not very specific question but no.
<mase_wk> you might have better luck if you just state your problem
<iggimin_> any idea at all how to setup my sound card?
<ev0sx1> i can not use proper punctuaction like e´
<ev0sx1> after i upgraded
<iggimin_> is it possible to make a keyboard shortcut to launch a terminal?
<mase_wk> ev0sx1:  which layout are you using ?
<mase_wk> iggimin_: should be possible
<iggimin_> mase_wk - I think so too. It worked in gnome but KDE is quite different
<iggimin_> same thing with my sound card - it worked in gnome
<iggimin_> heheh I search google for kubuntu and it keeps asking if I mean "ubuntu" :)
<ev0sx1> mase_wk: portuguese
<ev0sx1> i can write properly on firefox
<iggimin_> the only other question I have is how do I change my windows switcher animations?
<ev0sx1> other than that no.
<mase_wk> your sound cards are configured in the system settings multimedia
<mase_wk> you can choose your output device there
<mase_wk> you may also want to check in kmix that your PCM value is audible
<iggimin_> already checked kmix.
<iggimin_> what output device? pulseaudio or the HD ATI?
<iggimin_> (duh - probably the ATI, huh?)
<mase_wk> i dunno, try them and see which one works for you
<mase_wk> ev0sx1: your probably going to have more luck on a mailing list
<ev0sx1> erm
<iggimin_> hmm- how do I try them? I click on it and it just highlights. double click does nothing
<ev0sx1> never tried one
<ev0sx1> lol
<ev0sx1> is the 4.4 version available on a fresh install?
<ev0sx1> or is it only in the backports?
<mase_wk> iggimin_: you see the 'prefer' 'defer' options at the bottom
<mase_wk> ev0sx1: what are you referring to ?
<iggimin_> ah! heheh, had to scroll down :D
<ev0sx1> mase_wk: the new kde 4.4 version?
<mase_wk> iggimin_: what size is your screen ?
<ev0sx1> if i download a copy of the kubuntu 9.10, does it come with kde 4.4 or with the previous version 3.5.2?
<iggimin_> it's a 15-inch; how do I see the size?
<mase_wk> ev0sx1: previous version afaik
<ev0sx1> yeah
<ev0sx1> i guess ill stick with the old version until this one works ok
<mase_wk> ev0sx1: just ask on the mailing list
<mase_wk> someone will know about keyboard layouts
<iggimin_> neither the ATI or the pulseaudio will work - I've preferred and deferred both
<mase_wk> lots of intelligent people on there
<iggimin_> do I need to logout or reboot if I change the preference for sound?
<mase_wk> iggimin_: dunno sorry, thats the limit of my knowledge. Maybe check out how to configure pulse..maybe its doing somethign strange
<iggimin_> no worriez
<iggimin_> what about setting a keyboard shortcut to launch a terminal? anyone :D
<iggimin_> oh well 0/3 - I'll try another time. thanks!
<upgrade> i was hping maybe somebody could help me connect to another irc
<Speedy2> Hey all.  I'd like to compile a vanilla kernel for my machine.  I know the kernel devs have some mainline kernels, but I'm still fuzzy on the process.  Any pointers?
<qZone> can someone tell me why I can't enable the 3D desktop on Kubuntu as root?
<marco____> Hi. I have a wireless connection. KDE can detect it but I cant connect to internet. I put the key several times but it doesnt connect to internet. Is there a solution?
<RnFstRuckHrd> Anyone else switch to KDE 4.4?
<RnFstRuckHrd> ooops, sorry I did not realize this was the support channel - Sorry!
<jussi01> RnFstRuckHrd: #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<RnFstRuckHrd> jussi - TY   :-)
<chenzya> peace!! :0
<chenzya> :)
<RnFstRuckHrd> hmmmm - an imposter!
<RnFstRuckHrd> ugh sorry again - I am going to leave this channel until I have a real reason for support. Sorry again!
<Riddell> Karmic users needed to test Amarok from ~kubuntu-ppa/beta
<pmv> hi\
<pmv> what's a good way to change themes in KDE apps without running KDE
<megaman> hello
<WaltzingAlong> which packages need to be installed for f1 help to show something other than help:/digikam/index.html does not exist?
<WaltzingAlong> hello megaman
<megaman> hi
<megaman> you can hear me?
<WaltzingAlong> no but i can read what you have typed, megaman
<megaman> cool where can i get kubuntu help
<WaltzingAlong> megaman: you are here
<WaltzingAlong> !ask | megaman
<ubottu> megaman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<megaman> i got a geforce 2 mx/mx 400 graphics card will that support desktop effects like the cube?
<megaman> its 64mb
<WaltzingAlong> megaman: i do not know. have you tried it? did you enable the binary nvidia driver?
<megaman> i know how to enable it because i´ve done it on another machine... in hardware drivers it says nvidia accelerated graphics driver (version 96) [recomended] i have a green light at the corner thats says drivers is activated and current...but i cant get it to work
<megaman> iḿ not sure what binary nvidia driver is
<Vroomfondle> that's the binary nvidia driver.
<WaltzingAlong> megaman: ok so with the green light then it seems to be enabled already. you could check though.
<megaman> how do i check
<WaltzingAlong> megaman: copy/paste the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log   to http://paste.ubuntu.com             that log will show you which driver has been loaded
<WaltzingAlong> megaman: the cube can be configured in system settings/desktop/...
<megaman> also iḿ not sure why the greenlight came on because it wasnt before...when i first used the hardware driver program it never finished it said error when i tried to activate
<megaman> then i downloaded the driver through adept...and it said ¨a differnt version of this driver is in use¨ then i uninstalled that download....then it started to say the driver is enable and current....wierd i know
<infect3d> kubuntu 9.10 is  not detecting the sound devices on my hp dv2000
<infect3d> it was workin fine in the mornin
<infect3d> any idea wat needs to be done?
<WaltzingAlong> infect3d: worked fine in the morning with kubuntu 9.10?
<megaman> waltz how do i paste to that website.............sorry iḿ very new to linux
<WaltzingAlong> megaman: open that file with Kate; then open that website with konqueror. select all the text in kate. copy. then to the website, you type in your name at the top and paste in the big 'content' section. click the paste! button. this will give you a new URL paste.ubuntu.com/?????? share that new url here
<megaman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/377438/
<megaman> i think i did it right
<RecycleCorn>  It is time to put those Haitian jigaboos in their place!  No matter how many times the civilized world donates money, opens schools, rebuilds their nation, and holds their little monkey paws, the damn niggers can never get it right.  They never will!  The same goes for New Orleans!  Cancun in Mexico suffered few fatalities after their major hurricane, and the rebuilding is already completed.  What have the niggers in
<RecycleCorn> New Orleans done? If you are sick of this, join Chimpout Forum!  http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<FloodBotK3> RecycleCorn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WaltzingAlong> megaman: ok. you see that several lines start with NVIDIA ? well this is the binary nvidia driver. loaded and running at 1280x1024.
<megaman> I have no idea what any of that stuff in that file means...thats alot of freakin text..
<WaltzingAlong> megaman: :D
<WaltzingAlong> megaman: ok so configure the cube. system settings / desktop effects
<megaman> ok
<megaman> Failed to activate desktop effects using the given configuration options. Settings will be reverted to their previous values.
<megaman> Check your X configuration. You may also consider changing advanced options, especially changing the compositing type.
<megaman> i got that message
<WaltzingAlong> megaman: which compositing type is checked? also an option in desktop effects
<megaman> ok on the advanced tab it says open gl
<megaman> and i have a option for xrender
<WaltzingAlong> megaman: try one of the other options
<megaman> ok i got a window in the corner of the screen that says ¨KDE Window Manager : The following effects could not be activated.... desktop cube and desktop cube animation
<WaltzingAlong> oh
<WaltzingAlong> ok
<WaltzingAlong> anyone else here know these better?
<megaman> yeah it really sucks i mean i can totally live without desktop effects but i think my computer should be capable of enabling them.......i wish i could just find out if like i dont have a strong enough graphics card or something, so i can lay it to rest, but i heard of computers with very low specs running these effects so it makes me think i can.
<WaltzingAlong> megaman: yeah maybe it is just a setting somewhere; i do not know
<megaman> thank you for you help anyways
<WaltzingAlong> megaman: confirm direct rendering is enabled:  The command "glxinfo | grep -i direct" should read "Yes"; in konsole, run       glxinfo | direct -i direct
<koltroll> I would like to remove the taskbar, but keep the system tray to the far right. I have no idea how to do this, but I guess it's real simple and I'm probably overlooking something here :)
<xjjk> koltroll: I do the same
<xjjk> koltroll: it's not obvious, but it is simple...
<koltroll> xjjk, ooh I'm waiting with great excitement to hear how it's done! :)
<xjjk> I'm not sure how to explain it...
<xjjk> first, remove the taskbar
<xjjk> when in the panel editing mode, just move the sliders that control maximum size/etc
<xjjk> also under the 'more settings' button you can select the alignment of the panel, i.e. which side of the screen to appear on
<koltroll> jesus fucking christ I can't remove the taskbar without closing all apps?! There's no place to rightclick so that I can reach the taskbar settings! amazing!
<WaltzingAlong> koltroll: could also check in #kd
<WaltzingAlong> koltroll: could also check in #kde i meant
<koltroll> xjjk, so the taskbar is gone. what am I supposed to do with the sliders?
<koltroll> WaltzingAlong, yea man I know, tho since I'm not a registered freenode user it seems I cannot write in there
<koltroll> I should register I guess
<xjjk> koltroll: er, click the "cashew"
<xjjk> or whatever it's called
<xjjk> you can remove the taskbar apply easily
<koltroll> yea the taskbar is gone
<koltroll> and I have clicked the 'cashew' :)
<xjjk> so, you'll see the sliders
<koltroll> now the tray is to the far left, just to the right of the "K"
<koltroll> and the whole panel is maximized.
<koltroll> yea I see them
<xjjk> okay, where did you want it?
<koltroll> dude I just added a "spacer" now
<WaltzingAlong> you may also want a spacer in there
<koltroll> it's all good with a spacer :)
<koltroll> thanks alot you guys!
<xjjk> whatever you want
<koltroll> oh another thing. How can I configure "show desktop" to a keyboard shortcut?
<Torch> koltroll: the show desktop plasmoid can be assigned a global shortcut in its settings
<koloj> privet
<pmwisse> hi, thanks for the backport 4.4 builds
<pmwisse> they are quickly improving
<megaman> anyone using a nvidia geforce 2 mx/mx 400 64mb graphics card?
<pmwisse> just a quick question about the last major bug
<pmwisse> after resume from suspend to ram
<pmwisse> my plasma-desktop crashes every time
<pmwisse> is that known?
<olenz> Hi! Has anybody ever manager to open an OpenVPN connection via knetworkmanager?
<WaltzingAlong> olenz: i have an openvpn connection but not through knetworkmanager
<olenz> i always used GNOME's nm-applet so far
<olenz> that worked fine
<olenz> I would prefer to switch to the KDE tool however
<WaltzingAlong> megaman: have you tried in #kde ?
<olenz> Or: does anybody know how to deactivate knetworkmanager (without removing it)?
<megaman> whats that?
<WaltzingAlong> megaman: the channel for kde
<megaman> oh no i havent
<megaman> iĺl try it
<WaltzingAlong> megaman: the issue you are having might not be kubuntu specific
<olenz> And: what happened to the networkmanager plasmoid?
<kavurt> how can I fix the resolution problem?
<andries> Does anyone know how to get kubuntu to actually logout and shutdown using the GUI (instead of the command console)? For some reason the exit/logout button does not work.
<babalu> hi, how can i try koffice2 on kubuntu?
<WaltzingAlong> babalu: install it? think it is koffice-kde4
<WaltzingAlong> !info koffice-kde4 | babalu
<ubottu> babalu: koffice-kde4 (source: koffice2): KDE Office Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.0.2-2ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 9 kB, installed size 52 kB
<babalu> WaltzingAlong: oh thanks
<AzikaCorp> nobody
<AzikaCorp> need help ??
<WaltzingAlong> AzikaCorp: are you looking for help or for someone to whom to offer your help?
<AzikaCorp> I am boring, so want to offer help :p
<olenz> AzikaCorp: Well, if you ask for it: do you have an idea how I can disable knetworkmanager?
<olenz> AzikaCorp: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3110104.0
<vova_kobyzev> Hi!!
<AzikaCorp> hi
<vova_kobyzev> spricht jemand deutsch__
<vova_kobyzev> ??
<vova_kobyzev> russian ??
<WaltzingAlong> !de | vova_kobyzev
<ubottu> vova_kobyzev: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<WaltzingAlong> !ru | vova_kobyzev
<ubottu> vova_kobyzev: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<vova_kobyzev> good good
<WaltzingAlong> vova_kobyzev: cheers
<WaltzingAlong> !info konversation > lalalol_
<RepRapDude> Short question: I don't have audio in adobe flash (latest flash, Kubuntu Jaunty), tried lots of things, where can I best ask (on IRC)??
<WaltzingAlong> RepRapDude: because another program is running with the audio? such as amarok?
<RepRapDude> WaltzingAlong: not amarok, but there might be something. How can I determine this?
<RepRapDude> WaltzingAlong: My setup is slightly complicated, I have a USB soundcard (cmedia chipset) and onboard sound (to go to a receiver). However, neither work. I can use mplayer with -ao oss:/dev/dsp1, however.
<WaltzingAlong> RepRapDude: sometimes i have had success wrapping firefox with aoss. check out the alsa-oss package
<RepRapDude> WaltzingAlong: sounds good, do I just isnstall that?
 * RepRapDude closes 32 tabs
<WaltzingAlong> 32 tabs :D
<RepRapDude> I apt-got alsa-oss... what's next? :)
<WaltzingAlong> $ aoss firefox &
<WaltzingAlong> then try a flash video in there
<RepRapDude> WaltzingAlong: it doesn't start firefox, the command doesn't give me anything back
<RepRapDude> WaltzingAlong: I guess I should configure a .asoundrc file?
<WaltzingAlong> perhaps but ... not sure why firefox did not start
<RepRapDude> ls -la `which firefox` gives me: /usr/bin/firefox -> firefox-3.5
<RepRapDude> WaltzingAlong: It fails/hangs fairly early in starting firefox, I'll postbin an strace
<WaltzingAlong> well ok. maybe the asoundrc file like you mentioned
<RepRapDude> WaltzingAlong: This is what the command does: http://pastebin.com/d2e1c6c02
<RepRapDude> WaltzingAlong: Never mind, google chrome does start, so I can test with that. Sound doesn't work for chrome either
<RepRapDude> If I fix it for chrome I can try firefox after that...
<krabador> opinions on 4.4.0?
<WaltzingAlong> krabador: what are you running now?
<krabador> WaltzingAlong, 4.3.5
<olenz> krabador: I like 4.4.0, and don't have any problems. I'm using it since first ports were available.
<RepRapDude_> I fixed it by using the script that creates an .asoundrc for you!
<WaltzingAlong> RepRapDude_: great!
<WaltzingAlong> RepRapDude_: then feel free to remove alsa-oss
<RepRapDude_> WaltzingAlong: Thanks for the support. You did point me to the solution, even though it was with the intention of letting me try something else :)
<WaltzingAlong> RepRapDude_: thanks for sharing credit ;)
<RepRapDude_> This is where you can find the script (should someone else have the same problem): http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/.asoundrc
<Lantizia> Hey are there any other KDE based distro's that use a Ubuntu base?
<Lantizia> I just find the apps that Kubuntu comes with as default arn't all that up to much, and it's a bit of a mess
<Vroomfondle> Not that I know of
<EagleScreen> Lantizia: why do you need a Ubuntu base?
<Vroomfondle> frankly, KDE-based distros in general are thin on the ground these days
<Lantizia> Well I only know of Mint KDE
<EagleScreen> Lantizia: have you tried OpenSuse? it is wonderful
<Lantizia> I detest Novell
 * Vroomfondle uses SuSE on his laptop, and it is rather good
<Lantizia> Sorry but I just won't touch it
<Lantizia> First thing I do on Ubuntu is get rid of Mono, F-Spot, TomBoy
<Vroomfondle> then you're not going to succeed in your quest
<EagleScreen> OpenSuse is free software, made by comunity, at least a major part
<Lantizia> Does the GPLv3 affect SuSE or OpenSUSE then?
<aapzak> fedora's effort on KDE appears to be quite good
<Lantizia> Does perhaps any other DE use Qt?
<aapzak> home laptop is running F12/KDE 4.3.5
<aapzak> Lantizia: is qt your only wish? You could run qt apps on openbox ...
<EagleScreen> you can run Qt apps in any OS and any DE
<aapzak> many OS I'd say :)
<EagleScreen> Qt4 apps are well integated on Win32, Gnome, KDE ...
<aapzak> so Lantizia, what about that?
<Lantizia> I'm not sure
<Lantizia> I want to get in to Qt development more especially since my N900 is going that way, it's not LGPL and the Qt Creator looks ace
<Lantizia> So I figured having a Qt DE would be a benefit too, get in to the general feel of the apps
<aapzak> qt creator looks awesome indeed
<Lantizia> *now LGPL
<Lantizia> not not lol
<EagleScreen> Lantizia: it seeks that Opensuse 11.2 is under GNU General Public License version 2
<EagleScreen> Lantizia: you can learn Qt programming in any OS and any DE
<aapzak> thats true
<Lantizia> EagleScreen: so any more up to date tools from GNU under v3 can't be in SuSE products?
<EagleScreen> yes they cna be, ofcourse
<Lantizia> thought due to the MS & Novell collaboration and the new restrictions of GNU GPL v3 that Novell wouldn't use it
<EagleScreen> i am not very documented about it
<EagleScreen> why dont ask in #suse channel?
<Lantizia> ok :)
<toimisto> can i use gvts in kde?
<aapzak> Lantizia: what is your goal? qt programming? who cares about the licences of your OS? It is a minor detail, at least in my opinion. Just start hacking!
<aapzak> I mean it :) I see myself reinstalling all the time but its very counter productive. You're better of with just starting to hack right away
<WaltzingAlong> aapzak: coders code. others type about all of the reasons why they are not coding. those are not coders
<aapzak> tadaaaa
<aapzak> tnx WaltzingAlong, no fun to realize but you're probably right :)
<WaltzingAlong> well my being right does not get things coded either ;)
<aapzak> :D
<satepc> anyone on?
<WaltzingAlong> yes
<Lantizia> Hey... I really hate Kubuntu - wait there more... I hate it as it comes when you do a normal install
<Lantizia> Any way I can just get like the basics... perhaps a kde-core ?
<AzikaCorp> Lantizia, what is exactly your problem ??
<AzikaCorp> Lantizia: something works wrong ?
<Lantizia> No I just want the KDE desktop/bar/widgets/preferences
<Lantizia> Not any of the silly applications that all have a K in them
<Lantizia> They're all naff
<Lantizia> thats a british term for... a bit crap
<WaltzingAlong> Lantizia: sure
<AzikaCorp> Lantizia: what is shure, there is not "a better interface". It must fit you :D
<Lantizia> nah I like the interface of KDE... just not the apps
<Lantizia> but I like the ubuntu repositories too much to move from kubuntu
<AzikaCorp> understand :), it looks pretty but it is heaver than gnome
<rethus> when does new kde released?
<rethus> and does kubuntu automaticly upgrade to new kde or have i to add special repos?
<AzikaCorp> you have to add a special repos
<AzikaCorp> and pray that nothing bad append  ^^
<Lantizia> konquerer - naff, quassel - oh so naff... kmail/kontact - pretty naff
<Lantizia> kopete, not bad - but a bit naff
<Lantizia> krdc very nice :)
<Lantizia> amarok - incomplete
<Lantizia> and naff
<AzikaCorp> in my case, I needed to reinstall "plasma-desktop"
<AzikaCorp> which player do you use, I quite agree with you, except concerning amarok
<AzikaCorp> :p
<Lantizia> ark looks nice
<rethus> AzikaCorp: what repos
<Lantizia> amarok can't even write ogg comments - such a failure
<Lantizia> i use songbird
<rethus> and wwhy pray... does it so experimental?
<AzikaCorp> no, but kde 4 is not yet in official kubuntu repo
<Lantizia> i don't know why konquerer hasn't swapped to webkit yet - khtml has been surpassed
<Lantizia> khtml doesn't even pass acid3 tests
<AzikaCorp> Lantizia, I agree with you
<rethus> AzikaCorp: if it becomes in official kubuntu-repo does it updatet automaticly or have i to add other repos?
<rethus> i only wan't to use stable... but i doesn't want it like on suse before... there you have all the time your old kde... and only bugfixes..
<AzikaCorp> to surf, I often switch with ff for plugin, opera my favorite one, and chromium (I surf speeder in my case)
<issam> salu
<issam> hi everyone
<Lantizia> google chrome is to die for sometimes for speed
<issam> hellp
<issam> plzz can i ask u something
<AzikaCorp> le salon francais => #kubuntu-fr :p
<AzikaCorp> yes
<issam> azika hi
<issam> i'm a new user of linux
<AzikaCorp> I cannot confirm that It will update automaticly
<issam> and i want to install WLM & IE but i dunno how
<Mamarok> !ask | issam
<ubottu> issam: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rethus> how can i make an distribution update
<rethus> aptitude dist-update ?
<AzikaCorp> rethus, yes
<issam> ok sorry !!
<rethus> dist-upgrade seems not to exist
<AzikaCorp> I did it to install kd4.4 , after adding a reop
<issam> how can i install WLM and IE ??
<AzikaCorp> issam, IE !!! 0_O ?? :p. Just a question, why ?
<AzikaCorp> WLM doesn't exist, you can try : emesene, kopete
<issam> azika i use speaky web chat voice but it doesn't work with any navigator exept IE
<AzikaCorp> issam, just crap ! you can try to install IE using wine ...
<issam> ok sir thanx a lot (f)
<AzikaCorp> I you sure that it work only with IE ?
<lalalol_> !gloobus
<cuznt> you can install ie with wine?
<cuznt> there is one program site i must use IE with for my math....
<Pici> !ies4linux
<ubottu> ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<AzikaCorp> wine execute ".exe" file
<cuznt> ty i complained that a help site geared for the itt-tech community should not just be IE. how un geeky
<Guest16087> lol
<kiraitachi> lol
<snarkfish> anyone else having issues with flash?
<snarkfish> i have no sound at all anymore.
<kiraitachi> everyone in the beginning and same with sound..
<snarkfish> any answers to how to fix it?
<BluesKaj> howdy
<snarkfish> hi
<snarkfish> and that is the end of that line of communication. LOL
<kiraitachi> hi anyone can give me a hand?
<kiraitachi> plz? i would like to add in quassel irc another network...
<kiraitachi> but got no idea on how to do it..
<robin0800> kiraitachi: Use file/ network /configure
<kiraitachi> .ik.....
<kiraitachi> done that...
<kiraitachi> but when i add this network...:irc://irc.malvager.com/hackforums
<robin0800> kiraitachi: Now add
<kiraitachi> nothing happens...
<kiraitachi> this is the site http://www.hackforums.net/
<Vge> can i use gvts in kde?
<BluesKaj> kiraitachi, which irc client are you using ?
<robin0800> kiraitachi: remove /hackforums
<kiraitachi> quassel IRC
<kiraitachi> the one that comes up with kubuntu
<BluesKaj> this  :irc://irc.malvager.com/hackforums ,connects with konversation irc client
<robin0800> kiraitachi: for server you just want irc://irc.malvager.com
<kiraitachi> ok
<snarkster> man this is killing me.. I watch my tv shows on hulu and without sound in flash i cant watch my show..
<olskolirc> I need a desktop recorder recordmydesktop isn't in my menu and when I type it, it tell me to use --no-sound and I don't even know where my file went - I want a recorder that take the sound as well with a gui
<robin0800> kiraitachi: ignore the first part irc// not needed
<kiraitachi> ok done now connects but says this
<kiraitachi> a ok
<robin0800> kiraitachi: now join a channel #channel
<kiraitachi> ok got it thanks guys
<BluesKaj> snarkster, alt+f2, kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list ,and remove all#'s in front of urls starting with deb , then sudo apt-get up date , then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras flashplugin-nonfree
<BluesKaj> err ,sudo apt-get update
<mefisto__> olskolirc: try xvidcap. lots of options to choose different codecs, etc
<olskolirc> thanks mefisto__
<snarkster> thanx Blueskaj
<snarkster> ill give that a try
<snarkster> this kinda problem will deffinately keep people from using linux.
<snarkster> brb rebooting
<snarkfish> after restarting i got this nice little window telling me that hda analog sound isnt working falling back to pulseaudio
<snarkfish> still no sound in hulu or youtube
<snarkfish> man this VERY aggrevating
<snarkfish> it used to work just fine...
<BluesKaj> snarkfish, install libdvdcss2
<AltrortlA> Hello... I have a internet connection on a XP home PC and I'd like to share this connection with a Kubuntu 9.04 PC (SOME TIPS?)
<snarkfish> Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<BluesKaj> AltrortlA, how are you going to  share this connection, thru a router or modem or ?
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | snarkfish
<ubottu> snarkfish: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<AltrortlA> BluesKaj: I got a internet connection trought a Mobile Modem UMTS
<snarkfish> ah crapper!!. i was already dloading the new 115 updates. when i tried to add the medibuntu repo.. did this break anything?
<wizkoder> snarkfish: did you already install "ubuntu restricted extras" and "kubuntu restricted extras"?
<snarkfish> i installed the kubuntu restricted not the ububntu
<AltrortlA> BluesKaj: then the PC (an XP Home) is conneted to the Eth LAN and have a Secondary ip configured (this is to let that DHPC assign the IP ....
<snarkfish> 5 min till the 115 are done then ill do the medibuntu and the ubuntu
<AltrortlA> BluesKaj: in this moment smb4k do not see the line, (before I have no secondary IP, but just DHPC, and I was able to see and shere trought the line)...
<BluesKaj> AltrortlA, is there more than one ethernet port on the modem ?
<BluesKaj> I have to leave for a few mins ...bbl
<flacoste> hi there
<AltrortlA> BluesKaj: is a Mobile ... it is conneted directly to XP PC with its cable (USB)
<flacoste> i've updated to KDE 4.4.0 through the backport PPA
<flacoste> and the system tray doesn't work anymore
<flacoste> skype, amarok, choqok don't appear in it
<AzikaCorp> you have a black screen right :) ?
<AzikaCorp> flacoste: but you can move you cursor and lauch app with ALT+F2 right ?
<flacoste> AzikaCorp: yes
<flacoste> also, on login it complains that neomopuk wasn't started
<bigjools> flacoste: I was going to update to 4.4, maybe I won't now :)
<AzikaCorp> install plasma-desktop
<AzikaCorp> I add the same problem , installing plasma-desktop sloved it
<anoneemouse> HI. I upgraded to kde 4.4 and now i keep getting an error: Nepomuk needs the virtuoso rdf server to store its data
<mefisto__> AzikaCorp: plasma-desktop wasn't installed? or did you reinstall it?
<anoneemouse> should i install virtuoso?
<anoneemouse> if so which version/package?
<mefisto__> anoneemouse: virtuoso-nepomuk
<AzikaCorp> mefisto__: it wasn't install after the upgrade
<anoneemouse> did kpackagekit change? the sidebar and settings seem to be missing
<AzikaCorp> mefisto__: so I installed plasma-desktopthemes-artwork, and plasma-desktop
<poyntz> hi
<poyntz> kubuntu karmic doesn't recognise my iphone.. help
<poyntz> - ubuntu (gnome) did
<poyntz> when i connect an ipod it kdm gives me an option for gwen view or dolphin to browse the device. with the iphone it shows nothing...
<AzikaCorp> poyntz: when you type fdisk -l , do you see your iphone ?
<BluesKaj> AltrortlA, sorry , I don't know anything about connecting a mobile phone to internet thru a pc
<genii> !tether
<genii> Hm
<shadeslayer> AltrortlA: yeah i tried that.... you can connect the laptop to the internet via a phone... not the other way round
<shadeslayer> genii: its not possible :P
<BluesKaj> guys , I'm not sure that's what he meant , when ppl talk about a mobile I assume it's aphone
<snarkfish> well he did say tether didnt he?
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: i would guess that too...
<BluesKaj> I'm old i just my cellphone for phone calls and the odd text message
<BluesKaj> use
<flacoste> AzikaCorp: plasma-desktop is already installed
<snarkfish> do i need to reboot the system or just restart firefox to see if i have sound in hulu or youtube?
<AzikaCorp> flacoste: alright, you seems to have another problem
<BluesKaj> restart FF , snarkfish
<AzikaCorp> flacoste: what exactly doesn'nt work ?
<flacoste> some apps don't register in the system tray
<flacoste> well, all the ones that i normally use
<flacoste> konversation, skype, chopok, amarok
<AzikaCorp> can you see your systray ?
<flacoste> yes
<AzikaCorp> flacoste: strange
<flacoste> there is kmix, the printer, korganizer and the notification applet in it
<soon> I've spent HOURS trying to connect to my workplace MS Exchange server with Evolution. I can connect via firefox (web-interface) and via my iPhone, but not via Evolution: couldn't communicate with gnome keyring daemon via dbus ...The name org.gnome.keyring was not provided by any .service files ... e-data-server-ui-Message: Key file does not have group 'Passwords-Exchange'
<soon> any suggestions?
<mefisto__> flacoste: and there are no hidden icons in systray?
<shadeslayer> soon: i think you would get a better answer at #ubuntu
<soon> fair enough ... I'll try that (I am running Kubuntu though :-) )
<flacoste> mefisto__: you mean when i click the triangle?
<flacoste> no
<flacoste> if i click it, it hides some of those i mentioned
<chuckf> soon: you may want to try either #ubuntu, #evolution, or #gnome as Evolution is not a KDE program
<flacoste> the apps show only in the taskbar
<soon> thx
<BluesKaj> flacoste, as they should , some apps need to be configured from within themselves to appear in the system tray
<mefisto__> BluesKaj: but skype and amarok? I guess amarok has upgraded and settings may have changed, but skype should still appear in systray at least
<pushax> how to I upgrade to KDE SC 4.4
<flacoste> BluesKaj: they are all configured
<flacoste> it was working before the upgrade
<pushax> arrr PPA backports..
<pushax> Is KDE SC4.4 jsut the next version up or a special social networking version?
<mefisto__> flacoste: I had odd problems with my panel after upgrade (not just systray) and I renamed ~/.kde/share/config/plasmarc and logged in again. that resolved the weirdness for me
<tsimpson> pushax: SC == Software Compilation
<poyntz> AzikaCorp: nothing. also if i type lsusb i don't get anything either...
<pushax> poyntz:what does that mean for average KDE users???
<pushax> poyntz: what does that mean for average KDE users???
<tsimpson> pushax: it's the "new" name for what we normally call KDE
<AzikaCorp> poyntz: strange
<tsimpson> KDE is a community, KDE SC is the product
<pushax> tsimpson: arr ok. another confusing acronym
<poyntz> AzikaCorp: yaa. if the comp doesn't recognise it i wudn't hav a clue how to fix it... :/
<pushax> tsimpson: so it's recommended to upgrade from 3.4 to get extra features?
<poyntz> AzikaCorp: but like i said. it was picked up on gdm
<mefisto__> pushax: the idea I think is that KDE is more than just the desktop - it's lots of other software too, that isn't necessarily tied to the KDE desktop
<tsimpson> KDE SC 4.4 is the next major release from KDE 4.3
<tsimpson> (the SC is particularly important now KDE apps can run on Windows and Mac OSX now)
<pushax> tsimpson: yeah my mistake writing 3.4.  I have 4.3.5
<AzikaCorp> poyntz: replug your iphone and have a look to "dmesg".
<AzikaCorp> poyntz: Do you see something ?
<pushax> tsimpson: so to get new SC 4.4 goto launchpad and get repository?
<flacoste> mefisto__: ok, about to try that
<tsimpson> pushax: you don't need to go to launchpad, just add the ppa repository and update
<pushax> mefisto__: cool
<tsimpson> see the topic for instructions
<pushax> tsimpson: can you paste that repository
<tsimpson> see http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4
<blphgr> mates
<pushax> tsimpson: wow getting heaps of updates since I added 'deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu  karmic main'
<bazhang> blphgr, hi
<pushax> THANKS ALL.  Night...
<blphgr> bazhang, hi
<blphgr> my firefox just crashed twice
<blphgr> fix it please
<blphgr> I need commercial support, right now, I pay 500$
<ikonia> canonical.com for comercial support
<blphgr> they told me to look up the ubuntu irc channels
<AzikaCorp> firefox is heavy, use chromium or opera
<arcade> Trying to get wireless to work on a samsung X420, with Kubuntu 9.10.  The box has a Intel WiFi 5100 chipset.
<arcade> .. but I cannot seem to get it to work.
<tsimpson> blphgr: if you have commercial support, I suggest you use it
<blphgr> I using firefox because opera and chromium chrashed more than just twice
<arcade> iwlist wlan0 scanning shows the accesspoint (so does knetworkmanager), but I cannot seem to connect.
<ikonia> arcade: intel normally has good support, where ar eyou up to
<arcade> ikonia: Hm?
<ikonia> arcade: ok so you know the cards there as iwlist works, but it just can't hit the access point
<blphgr> hi ikonia
<AzikaCorp> blphgr: a problem with flash player ?
<ikonia> arcade: nothing like mac address blocking on the access point ?
<arcade> ikonia: It can find the access point, but .. it doesn't send any packets (according to ifconfig, no rx or tx packets).
<arcade> ikonia: Nope.
<arcade> ikonia: No packets leaving the box as far as I can tell with tcpdump -nli wlan0
<ikonia> arcade: have you configured the encyption ?
<blphgr> yes flash is always a problem
<arcade> ikonia: Yeps.
<arcade> ikonia: (And I would expect to see incoming packets with the tcpdump, albeit encrypted).
<ikonia> arcade: can you do a dhclient on the device ?
<ikonia> do you see any packages then ?
<ikonia> packets even
<arcade> ikonia: I can try.  Just rebooting the box again now.
<arcade> ikonia: I'm not entirely sure now.. how do I use dhclient before associating with the access point?  I can't seem to associate,.
<blphgr> bye mates, happy to fuck your days: I need to lay down a brick!
<arcade> ikonia: dmesg does show a "ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready" message, though
<ikonia> arcade: link not ready just means not associated - I think
<lalalol_> who in here has gloobus?
<ikonia> arcade: can you force it to associate with iwconfig ?
<arcade> ikonia: Do you have a command line for me?  I've tried with iwconfig wlan0 essid <essid> key <key> .. but that doesn't seem to work.
<poyntz> AzikaCorp: can't find anything
<AzikaCorp> is your iphone switch on ? ^^
<poyntz> you mean is my iphone turned on?
<lalalol_> who can help me with gloobus?
<AltrortlA_> Heilà.... done ........................................ :-))))
<anoneemouse> for some weird reason my soundcard started working normally in kubuntu after i did an update the other night
<anoneemouse> :) now i can listens to music!!!
<AzikaCorp> anoneemouse: have fun :)
<AltrortlA_> configured interfaces for samba client...
<mefisto__> anoneemouse: probably something to do with the updates :P
<anoneemouse> mefisto__: it must be, it is odd though... this is probably the first time in my life that im using linux and everything is working
<flacoste> mefisto__: removing plasmarc didn't change anything
<arcade> ikonia: Also, link quality / signal level / noise level are all equal to 0.
<arcade> ikonia: But when I use iwlist wlan0 scanning it says quality 70/70 and signal level=-28 dBm.
<mefisto__> flacoste: did you get all the updates? did all the packages configure? try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<flacoste> mefisto__: i did, dpkg --cojnfigure -a does nothing
<flacoste> i removed and re-added the system tray
<flacoste> still the same icons in there
<flacoste> and not the apps
<mefisto__> anoneemouse: btw, what soundcard was not working?
<mefisto__> flacoste: do you have another user to test? maybe create a new user if not, and see if you have the same systray problem
<drag> i uninstalled my sound driver (alsa) and now when i start pc kubuntu says that no driver found for my sound blaster vx1.. please tell eme how to reinstall it or get sound driver back :(
<krivedko> всем привет)
<bazhang> !ru | krivedko
<ubottu> krivedko: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<drag> any one ?? :(
<drag> ??
<AzikaCorp> do you heard sound ?
<AzikaCorp> drag: or nothing
<drag> before this happened ther was no sound at that time too .. but when i tested my snd card in control panel .. it sounded like a white noise .. i sollowed some steps given to solve that on other forum ..and i mistakenly uninstalled my drivers :(
<drag> *followed
<drag> AzikaCorp: any solution ?? :(
<drag> ??
<AzikaCorp> how did you uninstall it
<AzikaCorp> drag: do you remember the name of the drivers ?
<drag> well i think they were inbuilt .. alsa driver was being used at that time .. and in hardware settings it showed my creative sound card " sound blaster vx1 " :)
<[-Haza-]> Anyone use KEEP? Backup tool?
<harjot> yup
<harjot> used to
<harjot> [-Haza-]: why?
<[-Haza-]> harjot: okay, can i ping you about it when i get back. Have to nip out for about 320 minutes
<[-Haza-]> umm
<[-Haza-]> *30 minutes
<harjot> [-Haza-]: i need to go
<harjot> [-Haza-]: for about an hour to 2 hours soz
<[-Haza-]> harjot: No worries :_)
<drag> ?? :(
<Brazucka> Hi there. I am trying to setup a Ubuntu - Vista lan without success. Could anyone help me, please? I am not able to ping Vista machine from Ubuntu.
<mefisto__> drag: sudo apt-get install alsa-base
<drag> k lemme try :)
<drag> it says :
<drag> Reading package lists... Done
<drag> Building dependency tree
<drag> Reading state information... Done
<drag> alsa-base is already the newest version.
<drag> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 219 not upgraded.
<FloodBotK3> drag: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nonameNN> Brazucka: u should check the cables man...
<arcade> ikonia: Finally got it to work :D
<Brazucka> nonameNN: I did. With different cables.
<Brazucka> nonameNN: And Vista can ping Ubuntu machine
<nonameNN> Brazucka: configure both computer to use dhcp
<Brazucka> nonameNN: Ok, let me try it.
<mefisto__> drag: got a few upgrades waiting
<snarkfish> BluesKaj: Not that you are worried about this or not, but still no sound from flash apps..
<mefisto__> drag: what did you uninstall exactly?
<drag> actuly i was following a post on  how to reinstall alsa from sratch :-|
<drag> it asked me to install oss first so i uninstalled alsa and installed oss
<mefisto__> drag: and how did you uninstall alsa?
<nonameNN> Brazucka: do that and try to ping again
<drag> then there was instruction if still sound is not coming then install alsa from scratch .. and from then i cant install alas again and  no sound is ther too :|
<drag> only pulse audio is listed now all other drivers are listed grey colored
<Brazucka> nonameNN:ok
<mefisto__> drag: so how did you uninstall alsa?
<drag> i think i black listed it somewhere :D
<drag> and i dunno know where as m noob hehe :)
<mefisto__> drag: do you have a link for the instructions you were following? was the blacklisting in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf ?
<drag> well i forgot the link acutalyy but yeah it was modeprobe ..something :)
<drag> *actually
<mefisto__> drag: browser history?
<drag> chking that waitz :)
<drag> here u go this is the link i was folllowing :    http://www.megacomputers.com.my/version2/content/making-sound-blaster-51vx-work-ubuntu
<drag> here is what i get in multimedia settings : http://sites.google.com/site/piccolodbz35/snapshot1.png?attredirects=0
<mefisto__> drag: if you select pulseaudio and click the test button, do you get any sound?
<drag> no i dont get any sound from pulseaudio :(
<neptune_> does anyone know why apt-get install freeglut-dev doesn't work for me?
<anoneemouse> will virtuoso constantly eat ~20% cpu?
<Torch> anoneemouse: no.
<anoneemouse> only while strigi is indexing?
<drag> ???
<drag> neptune_ : tried running apt-get upgrade ? :)
<mefisto__> drag: did you actually delete anything from blacklist.conf ?
<neptune_> doing it now drag
<drag> mefisto__ : no i dindt del any thing form there :)
<drag> *didnt
<Brazucka> nonameNN: No ping. Not even unreachable host, this time.
<mefisto__> drag: so what did you actually do? I'm confused
<nonameNN> Brazucka: u configured them with dhcp and restarted?
<drag> well as in the link i gave i followed step till oss driver installation and then i rebooted to see if oss works fine .. as i restared it showed me that if i want kubuntu to forget about uninstalled drivers :( and the data in that windows was similiar to the one pic i gave the link for
<Brazucka> nonameNN: I did not restart.
<nonameNN> Brazucka: restart them and check again
<nonameNN> !network | Brazucka
<ubottu> Brazucka: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Brazucka> ubottu: I am trying to run a wired network to an Ubuntu - Vista share. ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<[-Haza-]> So folks... How do i set a time and such for the KEEp backup utility to do a backup automatically?
<lalalol_> who can help me with Gloobus?
<mefisto__> drag: so you did step 2 and rebooted?
<drag> yah :D to chk if oss working
<mefisto__> drag: so you followed that link in step 2 and followed those instructions?
<drag> yah after i rebooted i tried to do the commands given in that link and reinstalled alsa-base  but still no sound
<drag> :(
<drag> cant i reinstall the alsa and make it work ??
<mefisto__> drag: sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-sound-base   and choose ALSA (we tried installing alsa, but you said it was already installed)
<drag> k lmm chk :)
<drag> its showing screen with three options .. alsa oss and default
<AzikaCorp> install alsa-utils , alsa-base
<mefisto__> drag: choose alsa
<drag> k
<drag> done
<drag> ow ?
<drag> *now
<drag> ?
<FloodBotK3> drag: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mefisto__> drag: now install what AzikaCorp said
<drag> ok
<mefisto__> drag: sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-utils alsa-base
<drag> done
<jame> hi all
<drag> now ?
<AzikaCorp> jame: hi
<mefisto__> drag: reboot and cross fingers :)
<lalalol_> my sound is freaking out!!! help!!!
<AzikaCorp> drag: did you install alsa-base and alsa-utils ?
<drag> hehe :D okz hope it gets confgured properly :)
<jame> how to enabled voice & video chat with gmail?
<lalalol_> help plz!! its urgent!!!!
<Brazucka> nonameNN: I cannot even get a connection now.
<lalalol_> HELP
<nonameNN> !lan
<lalalol_> my sound is freaking out
<nonameNN> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lalalol_> it mixes all the sound of the music and it sounds messed up
<nonameNN> !ethernet
<nonameNN> Brazucka: try ini that page
<Brazucka> !network
<drag> back :)
<drag> sound configured but
<drag> again the same thing :(
<drag> white noise is all i get
<drag> :P
<Brazucka> nonameNN: Sorry, what page?
<daskreech> lalalol_: Do you have pulseaudio?
<daskreech>  what do you mean they are mixed up/?
<lalalol_> whats that daskreech?
<lalalol_> im listening to a song
<nonameNN>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs there should be some link to another web with info about ethernet connections
<drag> mefisto__: ??
<mefisto__> drag: ok, so that was the original problem before you found that guide you linked to?
<lalalol_> and it sounds completely different
<lalalol_> some tunes are in the wrong place
<daskreech> lalalol_: As in not that song?
<drag> yep .. again back to that :(
<lalalol_> im listening via youtube
<lalalol_> no
<Brazucka> nonameNN: ok
<daskreech> lalalol_: Ah Umm
<daskreech> can you play a song from your computer?
<lalalol_> as in: tunes getting switched from their respective places :S
<lalalol_> yes
<lalalol_> thats what im doing...
<drag> mefisto__: any solution to remove this white noise ?? :(
<daskreech> Oh You jsut said it was from youtube
<lalalol_> ill try with a songfile on my HDD
<daskreech> That's what I meant :)
<nonameNN> Brazucka: wait ill give you some webpage
<nonameNN> Brazucka: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-command-line.html or https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<lalalol_> daskreech, thank god, it works with a file
<lalalol_> daskreech, so its the fault of flash i think
<daskreech> lalalol_: Yeah that's what I was going to postulate
<lalalol_> whats postulate?
<Brazucka> nonameNN: Thank you
<drag> mefisto__: ?? :(
<daskreech> Sometimes due to how the Flash was put together it has some crazy CPU spikes which mess up the underlying streams
<daskreech> lalalol_: put forward as an idea
<mefisto__> drag: do you have windows on this machine?
<lalalol_> stupid flash
<daskreech> Go HTML5
<drag> yah i had actuly .. before i installed kubuntu i was on windows only .. and this sound card worked on that xp .. so  i think firmware is initialized already
<lalalol_> daskreech, how?
<daskreech> lalalol_: how what?
<lalalol_> "go html5"
<mefisto__> drag: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1104738    says there that if you boot into windows, then reboot into k/ubuntu it works without the noise
<drag> mefisto__ :  but i have already done this when i was on xp
<zyxon> hello. Is there a version of Kubuntu 9.10 available with the older version of KDE?
<lalalol_> im gonna try html5 on YT
<lalalol_> woah it works
<zyxon> Older version I mean 3.*
<drag> mefisto__: any other solution ?
<lalalol_> daskreech, will i use html5 on every site now? or just on YT?
<daskreech> lalalol_: if you want. it your choice :)
<lalalol_> daskreech, i opted for the html5 beta on yt, will it also count on other sites or not?
<daskreech> Well at some point it won't be a choice everyone will just do it but for now...
<daskreech> lalalol_: Oh no each site will choose when they will move to that
<daskreech> A lot will though
<daskreech> it's a lot nicer
<mefisto__> drag: dunno. seems it's a driver problem with your soundcard. do you have another soundcard? onboard?
<lalalol_> yeah, but a question, yt is working now, but when i right click on the video it says about adobe flash player 10, so its playing with flash? :S
<drag> yah its intel onboard chip :| but isn't alive anyomre :P
<drag> *anymore
<Torch> zyxon: try here: http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/ -- this is entirely unsupported and will probably go down in flames for you.
<mefisto__> drag: as in, dead, does not work at all?
<Torch> zyxon: also, kde4 is great.
<lalalol_> daskreech, ?
<drag> mefisto__: yeah :D dead totally
<drag> mefisto__: thats why i baught this  one :D
<daskreech> lalalol_: Possibly depends on the video
<daskreech> Youtube cannot change all the videos at one time
<lalalol_> ok daskreech, thx man
<daskreech> !kde3
<ubottu> Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<lalalol_> daskreech, wanna help me with something else?
<daskreech> Hmm that needs updating
<zyxon> Torch: thanks a lot.
<daskreech> lalalol_: If I can
<lalalol_> ok daskreech, its about Gloobus
<drag> mefisto__: so it means i gotta install windows again ?? :(
<daskreech> What's gloobus?
<mefisto__> drag: don't know if it will work, just going by that forum post
<drag> mefisto__: me too doing that .. :)
<mefisto__> drag: ideally, find a patched driver for your card, or get a different card (perhaps avoid creative)
<mefisto__> drag: creative may have a linux driver on their website, but I doubt it
<drag> mefisto__: no they dont :(
<drag> mefisto__ : http://mailman.alsa-project.org/pipermail/alsa-devel/2008-October/011333.html chk it and tel me if any solution from this :)
<mefisto__> drag: yeah I saw that. it would involve compiling the driver from source, with those changes
<drag> hmm where to get that source i cantry compiling :)
<mefisto__> drag: what is your card again? X-Fi ?
<drag> SB vx 1
<mefisto__> drag: I'm looking here: http://opensource.creative.com/soundcard.html
<drag> mefisto__ : kk lmm chk too :)
<PsychoMari0> how come installing pidgin in kubuntu asks for loads of gnome stuff, but when i installed it in opensuse KDE it didnt?
<daskreech> Opensuse ships with a lot of Gnome libs or Ubuntu (quite likely) makes Pidgin as Gnome dependent as possible
<PsychoMari0> ok, anyone got any recommendations for a client that does IRC MSN and Facebook chat? kopete wouldnt connect to my msn, and it doesn have IRC
<genii> !pm | Gamrok
<ubottu> Gamrok: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<daskreech> PsychoMari0: try installing Pidgin with --no-reccomends
<PsychoMari0> daskreech: how would i do that?
<daskreech> command line
<PsychoMari0> i dont see an option in the apt-get help...
<PsychoMari0> ah, got it
<PsychoMari0> apt-get --no-install-reccommends
<mefisto__> drag: might want to bookmark this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting  there's a section there about compiling alsa drivers, if you decide to try that route
<PsychoMari0> nope that doesnt work, still wants to install loads of gnome stuff
<daskreech> PsychoMari0: Bleah
<drag> mefisto__: thanx.. i also got source for oss will try compiling that too :)
<lalalol_> who can help me with gloobus?
<genii> lalalol_: Gloobus is for Gnome desktop, not KDE
<lalalol_> genii, but i want something like gloobus
<mefisto__> there's preview in kde4, but it doesn't work any more for me :(
<drag> mefisto__: hey have a look http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=92c003a27f5f796d1498171dbd5b1ade277a146a
<drag> mefisto__ : is it ok ? :)
<lalalol_> mefisto__, yeah there is, but its not as nice as Gloobus
<genii> lalalol_: They have a channel here on freenode, #gloobus
<lalalol_> i know genii, im in it
<zeyo81> hola
<mefisto__> drag: most of it is over my head, but it looks like a driver is being used for your onboard sound. disable the onboard sound in your bios settings if possible, since it doesn't work
<drag> mefisto__: ok :) i will do.. well thanx for all your help man you awesome ;) .. bye
<flacoste> wow, my systray problem just suddenly fixed itself!
<lalalol_> who has knowledge about wine?
<lalalol_> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<mefisto__> flacoste: how? on login? reboot?
<drag> mefisto__: hey i downloaded the source code of alsa driver and added the lines as there are on this link .. :http://mailman.alsa-project.org/pipermail/alsa-devel/2008-October/011333.html  my sound card number is sb1071 but dont know the serial number is there any way to get it ? :(
<daskreech> lalalol_: #winehq
<lalalol_> im in it daskreech
<flacoste> mefisto__: no, i just went for lunch, and then click on the panel when i came back and it just switched back to working
<flacoste> very odd
<mefisto__> drag: not sure, but try    lspci | grep -i creative   and    lshw -c multimedia
<drag> mefisto__: k
<drag> mefisto__: it says grep : no such file or directory
<mefisto__> drag: this is a single command: lspci | grep -i creative
<BluesKaj> drag, why do you need a serial # ?
<drag> yah i copy pasted it but still saying  the same : grep: and: No such file or directory
<drag> grep: lshw: No such file or directory
<drag> grep: multimedia: No such file or directory
<Tresmius> Hey I just installed KDE, I was using gnome before
<WaltzingAlong> Tresmius: welcome
<Tresmius> There is no desktop however, just a background and a terminal
<Tresmius> <- newbie
<WaltzingAlong> Tresmius: and you installed the kubuntu-desktop package?
<BluesKaj> drag, aplay -l
<drag> BluesKaj: actuly i have added those 4 lines in the driver source of alsa-base  ... in ca0106_main.c so there it needs serial number of the card :D
<Tresmius> I hope so
<Tresmius> well yes
<Tresmius> I'll try that in the terminal now to make sure
<Tresmius> kubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<Tresmius> yeah
<Tm_T> Tresmius: you have to select KDE in login menu as session
<WaltzingAlong> Tresmius: ok and then at the login screen .. .^^
<Tresmius> k >.<
<drag> mefisto__: ??
<Tresmius> and how do I logout? :O
<Tm_T> Tresmius: write "exit" in that terminal
<Tresmius> yeah
<Tresmius> it suggested that when i tried logout
<Tresmius> but all it did was close the terminal
<WaltzingAlong> Tresmius: ctrl+alt+backspace?
<Tresmius> nothing
<Tm_T> Tresmius: if you rightclick somewhere in the screen, do you get any menu?
<Tresmius> only at the top
<Tm_T> ok, there's "exit" in that menu?
<mefisto__> drag: copy/paste the whole thing, including the | symbol -->   lspci | grep -i creative    <--
<Tresmius> nope
<mefisto__> drag: the other command is:  lshw -c multimedia
<mefisto__> drag: and BluesKaj's command should give you similar info:  aplay -l
<Tresmius> File > close window logged me out though
<Tresmius> thanks for the help :-)
<drag> mefisto__ : got every info but not serial number .. lolz :P
<TIM_48> Hi, amyone speaks portuguese and can help me?
<TIM_48> How do I DCC download files qith Quassel???
<drag> mefisto__: hey i have compiled the alsa-driver ... do i need to again reconfigure the drivers ?? o_O
<takis___> what's the solution of this problem after update?
<takis___> http://pastebin.com/m5dc8559
<TIM_48> Any1 can help me? How do I DCC download files (.mp3) qith Quassel???
<drag> mefisto__: ??
<genii> TIM_48: Quassel doesn't yet have that feature
<Ultraputz> hello all
<TIM_48> Thanks genii....Do you know any other Kubuntu/KDE IRC client that allows DCC downloads?
<Ultraputz> presently having an issue where kicker and panel appear as... grids
<Ultraputz> can't see anyhting
<Ultraputz> i can click to open the kicker, but it's just a rectangle filled with a multi-colored grid, like the panel. desktop and upper-right menu are fine
<genii> TIM_48: Konversation
<TIM_48> Thanks once more genii....
<Ultraputz> any idea on how to proceed?
<Ultraputz> also: gnome works just fine on the same box -- no display issues, etc.
<mefisto__> drag: not sure. refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting#ALSA%20driver%20Compilation or maybe someone else could advise you
<drag> mefisto__ : ok thankx for this help man ;)
<Ultraputz> here's a screenshot of my issue: http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/4186/kdewtf.png
<RelookNA> hi guyz!
<Tresmius> why hello there
<somekool> !kubuntu tasks list
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<binarylooks_> I am on a netbook wtih kubuntu lucid. since a few days, my windows have titlebars again (they should be alwys maximized with no titlebars)
<binarylooks_> when I do kin --replace from konsole, the titlebars disappear for a second and then reappear again:
<binarylooks_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/377834/
<binarylooks_> anybody got an idea?
<FloodBotK3> binarylooks_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jimmy51_> does anyone recommend running antivirus software under kubuntu?
<jimmy51_> i never have
<jimmy51_> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Vroomfondle> jimmy51_: not really much point unless you want to run a fileserver which will be used by Windows hosts
<Vroomfondle> though I expect that, eventually, someone will find a way to release a really nasty virus under Linux. No software is perfect.
<jimmy51_> ah, ok
<WaltzingAlong> Vroomfondle: viruses exist
<WaltzingAlong> jimmy51_: i have clamav installed for when connecting hard drives from windows, scanning then to clean things
<mefisto__>  questions about nepomuk: how long before a new file's filename can be found by nepomuk? and strigi indexes file *contents* so nepomuk should still find filenames without strigi being enabled, right?
<Lunar_Lamp> My "panel" has frozen; clicing on it gives no response, and I cannot change between windows using it (only alt+tab).  How can I respawn it? (equivalent to doing 'killall gnome-panel' in gnome)
<Pavel_> anyone know how to get silverlight working?  I installed the firefox addon, but when I tried to view content with it firefox shuts down
<mefisto__> Lunar_Lamp: alt+F2 kquitapp plasma-desktop   and alt+F2 plasma-desktop to start it again
<mefisto__> Lunar_Lamp: does more that kill and restart just the panel, but it will do what you want
<Lunar_Lamp> mefisto__: I type "kquitapp plasma-desktop" in the alt+f2 dialog box? Nothing seems to happen.
<mefisto__> Lunar_Lamp: do you get a menu if you right-click the desktop? maybe it's already not running
<Lunar_Lamp> mefisto__: well, it was running for several days, and just appears to have stopped.
<Lunar_Lamp> (I'm not normally a user of KDE)
<mefisto__> Lunar_Lamp: what about killall plasma-desktop ?
<Lunar_Lamp> Well, it's gone now!
<Lunar_Lamp> "plasma-desktop" in a terminal is sufficient to restart it?
<Lunar_Lamp> Or do I need to run it out of some script?
<mefisto__> Lunar_Lamp: yes, but in terminal, you'll need to keep that terminal running to keep plasma going
<Lunar_Lamp> If I alt+f2 it'll auto-disown?
<mefisto__> Lunar_Lamp: should work in the alt+F2 dialog
<Lunar_Lamp> It appears to have done, thanks
<alexxio_> hi, i need a very powerful gparted alternative, can you help?
<Lunar_Lamp> I'm not too familiar with all this GUI thing ;-)
<mefisto__> Lunar_Lamp: that alt+F2 thing (krunner) does all kinds of clever things, not just execute commands. searches files, bookmarks, opens urls, simple calculator, etc etc
<Lunar_Lamp> mefisto__: yeah, I got a glimpse that it might do some funky stuff just in using it now :-)
<mefisto__> Lunar_Lamp: there's something similar in gnome, isn't there? gnome-do?
<Lunar_Lamp> I believe so, but I haven't used it /o\
<chuckf> gnome-do seems more powerful from what I've seen
<Lunar_Lamp> I just have win+t to bring up a terminal, and spend my entire day in terminals, with an email client, web-browser and music player all running in the background.
<mefisto__> Lunar_Lamp: I use yakuake for a terminal. I feel lost without it now
<Lunar_Lamp> Is that the drop-down one from teh top of the screen?
<mefisto__> Lunar_Lamp: yep
<Lunar_Lamp> Does that scale well to having 20-30 open at once? I just assumed it wouldn't.
<mefisto__> 20-30 what open at once?
<mefisto__> oh, 20 terminals?
<mefisto__> you can open new tabs. on my screen I can see 15 tabs at once, but you can have more than what's visible
<Lunar_Lamp> Yeah, I know I *can* use tabs, but I always seem to find that harder to work with for some reason. Maybe yakuake solves that.
<MuffinPimp> ummm I get this error when launching the kubuntu-firefox-installer
<MuffinPimp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/377929/
<MuffinPimp> I'm useing KDE4.4
<MuffinPimp> If that's useful information
<mefisto__> MuffinPimp: I just tried it. seems to be specific to kde4.4.
<nonameNN> ive two questions, first whats up with screensavers on kde 4.4? and second, can me change the theme of notifications
<MuffinPimp> mefisto__: Do you know what packages it installs?
<mefisto__> MuffinPimp: just firefox packages, afaik. same result as sudo apt-get install firefox
<MuffinPimp> Oh I thought somehow it was packaged more ubuntu frendly
<MuffinPimp> err
<MuffinPimp> kubuntu*
<mefisto__> MuffinPimp: someone in here told me about a ppa with firefox + kde integration that I've been using
<mefisto__> MuffinPimp: https://launchpad.net/~debfx/+archive/firefox-kde
<MuffinPimp> interesting
<MuffinPimp> I'll check that out
<mefisto__> MuffinPimp: gives you kde file open/save dialogs and associates firefox with default kde apps (text editor, file browser, etc)
<MuffinPimp> :o
<MuffinPimp> Nice
<MuffinPimp> Btw just wondering when will 3.6 be in the repos?
<mefisto__> MuffinPimp: don't know, but it's in lucid 10.4 now
<WaltzingAlong> MuffinPimp: will not be in karmic
<MuffinPimp> Oh ok
<qemqemqem> has anyone tried having multiple GUI terminals simultaneously?  That is to say, run separate instances of Xorg or separate window managers
<qemqemqem> dolphins?
<Pepcok> hello everyone, i have a question; i found solution for a problem but it's showed how-to on gnome, while I'm using KDE; where can I find Gnome's System-Preferences-Main menu (where should be list of programs) in KDE?
<Pepcok> It's probably not System Settings->Multimedia
<mefisto__> qemqemqem: I've tried it. tried it just now when I read your question :)
<qemqemqem> awesome; did it work?
<mefisto__> qemqemqem: yes. I did ctrl-alt-ins to start a new session
<qemqemqem> Xorg gave me errors when I tried to start it from a standard text terminal
<qemqemqem> whoah!
<qemqemqem> that's neat!
<mefisto__> Pepcok: what are you looking for? what system prefs do you need?
<Pepcok> mefisto__:  Well, I have problem with Audacious 2 scrobbling plugin - it doesn't work; i found solution which tells me to go System->Preferences-> Main menu and then click sound and video (solution is in my languange so i hope i translated it correctly) and then do something with program
<Pepcok> change stomething in program's preferences
<Pepcok> but in KDE I can't find it
<qemqemqem_> sort of messed up KDM though
<mefisto__> Pepcok: do something with audacious? in system preferences?
<Pepcok> it seems that way
<mefisto__> Pepcok: do what?
<Pepcok> change audacious2  to audacious 2
<Pepcok> change audacious2  to audacious 2
<Pepcok> change audacious2 % U to audacious 2
<mefisto__> Pepcok: in the menu that starts the program?
<Pepcok> (there is no space between % and U)
<mefisto__> Pepcok: right-click the menu button, menu editor. then find audacious and change it the way you need
<Pepcok> in the menu Sound and Video; there should be icon with audacious
<mefisto__> Pepcok: in kde menu, it's in the multimedia section
<mefisto__> Pepcok: so it should be "audacious2 %U" instead of "audacious2 % U" ?
<Pepcok> System Settings-> Multimedia? I can see only my device preferences and backend
<Pepcok> no, audacious instead audacious
<Pepcok> no, audacious instead audacious % U (I have to do space because of my program)
<mefisto__> Pepcok: no, in menu editor. start the menu editor by right-clicking the menu button
<Pepcok> ooo i see now
<mefisto__> so just remove the %U and it fixes it?
<Pepcok> thank you very much
<miglo> hi! from time to time my dsl connection does not get successfully established during the startup of kubuntu. das someone have a clue what this could be? a known bug?
<Pepcok> no then change in properties of mp3 file audcaious2 not audacious2 GTKui
<Pepcok> and it should worl
<qemqemqem_> what network manager are you using?
<miglo> I have immediately removed this network manager because it never worked for me and used as usually pppoeconf
<mefisto__> Pepcok: you might need to do that change in systemsettings > file associations, for mp3 files
<mefisto__> Pepcok: file associations is in the advanced tab in systemsettings
<miglo> I see the interface ppp0 in the failure situation but am not able to connect to any host
<miglo> what I do is to re-eastablish the connection manually
<miglo> but this is really annoying :|
<Pepcok> mefisto__: it helped audacious 2 is now working correctly
<kubuntu> hallo
<kubuntu> hallo
<cbwcjw> Hello! Does anyone know how to change the amount of time the notification bubble stays up in KDE 4.4/4.3?
<mefisto__> cbwcjw: good question
<cbwcjw> mefisto  : I really did look around for it.
<cbwcjw> However, that's not my main question. I'm having a bit of an issue with akregator...
<cbwcjw> It's not cooperating when I try to 'import' a feed. Does anyone use it?
<mefisto__> import as opposed to add feed? like, from a file or something?
<cbwcjw> mefisto__: My error, Nevermind to that second question, haha.
#kubuntu 2010-02-17
<iggimin> is there any way to customize keyboard shortcuts in Kubuntu?
<cbwcjw> iggimin: System Settings -> Keyboard and mouse
<Guest66769> hi
<iggimin> cbwcjw: I've spent over an hour in "keyboard and mouse" - can't find a "launch terminal" option to set or a "launch browser" option - am I missing them?
<iggimin> I want to launch a terminal with a keystroke
<cbwcjw> One second
<cbwcjw> Well that's annoying, I can find this for GNOME
<cbwcjw> but not KDE
<iggimin> right. me too.
<iggimin> it is annoying
<iggimin> plus, my onboard sound card works fine in gnome, but doesn't in kde - any idea there?
<cbwcjw> That's wierd because they should just use the same mixer, but i'm not a sound guy here.
<iggimin> I completely agree - I have a friend who writes sound apps for Linux and he says the same thing. but they don't use the same mixer - KDE is different
<cbwcjw> http://fosswire.com/post/2007/10/yakuake-a-drop-down-terminal-for-kde/
<iggimin> Anyone in here know how to get this sound card running?
<cbwcjw> Well, that link MIGHT help, it's a fancy terminal emulator, but isn't what you were looking for.
<iggimin> that's a helpful link there cbwcjw :)
<cbwcjw> Sure thing, I google EVERYTHING. If I help you with something I learn it too. Win/win.
<iggimin> next question - where is the list of startup items in Kubuntu? I can't find it either
<iggimin> I want to add some items to start with X
<iggimin> (or K or whatever it's called, heheh)
<cbwcjw> Autostart, in advanced tab in System Settings
<iggimin> hooray! that worked! Heheh, I added Yakuake to it also :)
<cbwcjw> Awesome. Glad to help.
<Guest23151> hello
<user__> 8600040
<prepeat> hi all
<cbwcjw> hello
<prepeat> how to save all the currently installed packages list as a script so that i can make an indentical setup on anohter ubuntu machine?
<Pici> !clone | prepeat
<ubottu> prepeat: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<prepeat> ok , thank you very much
<Pici> np
<cbwcjw> does anyone know how to change the amount of time the notification thingy stays up?
<prepeat> one more thing, this list has only names of packages, is there a way to make a listing with the url of the packages with wget sort of thing, so that i can download all the packages on a high speed network machine and then bring the download to my home machine?
<prepeat> please be aware that i can not do apt-get on the fast network machine, because of other unix flavor and limited priviliages
<prepeat> any idea please ?
<prepeat> how do i create a download script for all the installed packages ?
<Ademos> Kubuntu 9.10 I've looked through every KDE menu I can find, but I'm not able to adjust the theme color of selected tables. Is anyone familar with the method to change the color of the tabs?
<rgarcia> Hi all! I'm running under Kubuntu 9.10 x64, and I can't listen to the music on youtube channel, does anybody know how to fix it?
<prepeat> can u hear audio in vlc playe rgarcia
<rgarcia> yes i can...normal...vlc, amarok
<prepeat> this is a problem with 64bit flash player may be. let me see if i can find u something
<rgarcia> sorry, on vlc, i can't hear too
<prepeat> so u can hear in amarok only ?
<rgarcia> yes, only mp3
<rgarcia> on amarok
<prepeat> check what audio device vlc is using?
<rgarcia> let me see
<prepeat> and make sure it is using the same device as amarok does
<rgarcia> on amarok, where do i find that?
<mefisto__> rgarcia: check your mixer settings for muted channels or volume sliders too low, especially PCM channel
<CPrgmSwR2> Is there any progress from kubuntu on improving driver support?
<mefisto__> CPrgmSwR2: driver support for...?
<CPrgmSwR2> I have had a sound issue for 2 years now
<rgarcia> mefisto__: where do i find that. sorry, but i'm new in linux
<mefisto__> CPrgmSwR2: laptop?
<CPrgmSwR2> yes
<mefisto__> CPrgmSwR2: me too. intel HDA?
<CPrgmSwR2> Yep
<CPrgmSwR2> I filed a bug and everything
<mefisto__> rgarcia: in kmix (the speaker icon in the systemtray) or type alsamixer in konsole
<CPrgmSwR2> I guess I don't understand why it worked for a year or so, and then it got broken and is no longer working
<CPrgmSwR2> Should I give up on sound?
<mefisto__> CPrgmSwR2: I gave up on it, but have you seen this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616845 lots of people have had success. you'll at least know it's hardware config quirks and not really a driver problem
<mefisto__> rgarcia: did you find the mixer?
<CPrgmSwR2> mefisto__: no help
<CPrgmSwR2> I have a Codec: Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) which is not listed
<rgarcia> mefisto__: sorry, yes, i found...is everything alright
<Bsims> Anyone know of a PPA where I can download vlc 1.0.5 or 1.0.4 for Ubuntu Karmic?
<shadowhywind> hay all, i'm wondering is there a way to force xev to see keystroks?
<Walzmyn> dude, don't change your name in here
<ev0sx1> yo dolks
<ev0sx1> lol
<ev0sx1> folks
<ev0sx1> where does kde store it's user preferences?
<ev0sx1> i've done a search on the /
<ev0sx1> but not with much luck.
<ev0sx1> I created a new partition on which i installed a new linux version, and so i wanted to copy the preferences of the old konversation to this one.
<ev0sx1> already searched online on the official docbase but with no luck also
<cbwcjw> user preferences? Like /home/user?
<cbwcjw> Show hidden files, its all there
<ev0sx1> no
<ev0sx1> the user preferences of kde
<ev0sx1> sorr
<ev0sx1> y
<cbwcjw> Yeah, they are there I'm pretty sure.
<ev0sx1> konversation irc client
<ev0sx1> ok
<ev0sx1> thanks
<cbwcjw> !enter
<FloodBotK3> ev0sx1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ev0sx1> gonna check it out
<ev0sx1> cbwcjw: there is noting on the home folder!
<ev0sx1> even with hidden files showing up
<ev0sx1> any other suggestion?
<cbwcjw> ev0sx1: http://chuckw.com/irc/snapshot5.png
<cbwcjw> you don't see any of that?
<ev0sx1> closest i found was this
<ev0sx1>  media/disk/home/ev0sx1/.kde/share/apps/konversation
<ev0sx1> and it only has the log folder on it
<cbwcjw> What are you looking for.
<ev0sx1> assuming when you configure konversation it saves the preferences on a text based file, where can i find them?
<ev0sx1> usr/bin?
<cbwcjw> Well I don't use konversation, but in ~/.kde/usr/share/apps/kopete had ALL of my saved info
<cbwcjw> in XML
<ev0sx1> lemme check
<ev0sx1> FOR FUCK SAKE
<ev0sx1> THIS UNIX DIRECTORY STRUCTURE GETS ME SO PISSED OUT
<cbwcjw> Hmmm?
 * ev0sx1 trashes the pc out the window
<cbwcjw> It's better than having spaces in all your major folders.
<ev0sx1> sorry
<ev0sx1> it is just that after so many years using windows, i get confused and lost sometimes trying to solve even basic things
<ev0sx1> that where dead easy on windows
<cbwcjw> Yeah, don't worry. I'm 16, and grew up with windows. To even use this is hard enough and i'm on my own.
<ev0sx1> just a few hours ago i installed a fresh linux build, on a new partition (to don't loose my settings and files on the other partition where i originally had linux). So, then i thought: hey, it would be great if i could "reconfigure" linux to use my previous "home folder" where i have all my stuff
<cbwcjw> Well, it's a lot easier to make a home partiton,
<cbwcjw> So all your settings follow you.
<cbwcjw> But it's entirely possible.
<ev0sx1> so i went, searched a bit, thinked a bit, and then i went to user management and setted up the folder on the previuous partition. All ok. Rebooted, and guess what? i forgot to automount the partition on fstab
<ev0sx1> so i was unable to login
<ev0sx1> xD
<cbwcjw> hahahah!
<ev0sx1> AND HAS I AM A FUCKIN NEWB
<cbwcjw> Fun stuff, especially when you discover you did something wrong with grub.
<cbwcjw> that's the best.
<ev0sx1> i was unable to figure out the blkid of the previous partition to add it to fstab
<ev0sx1> erm
<ev0sx1> i already did!
<ev0sx1> it was a bitch to update to kde 4.4
<cbwcjw> Really?
<ev0sx1> it fucked all my system up
<ev0sx1> lol
<cbwcjw> I did it from gnome...
<ev0sx1> are you using U or Kubuntu?
<cbwcjw> Kubuntu
<ev0sx1> erm
<cbwcjw> But I was like, hey, ill switch to KDE
<ev0sx1> but you were using gnome before, and just switched window manager?
<cbwcjw> from an install of ubuntu
<cbwcjw> so I added the PPA then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<cbwcjw> and yeah.
<cbwcjw> I like to start from stock ubuntu
<cbwcjw> then go from there.
<ev0sx1> OMAGAD
<ev0sx1> now heres a crazy bloke
<ev0sx1> i prefer fresh build
<ev0sx1> s
<ev0sx1> from my previous experiences, it isn't good. lol
<ev0sx1> NO MATTER WHAT THEY SAY!
<AzikaCorp> yes, it is better to install  a fresh kubunnut
<ev0sx1> AzikaCorp: indeed!
<cbwcjw> It sure is, but then, I also didn't plan on switching to KDE. I was bored on a weekend. A fresh build is better, but so far I trust this one.
<AzikaCorp> cbwcjw: of course, if you don't meet any problem, you don't need a fresh build ^^
<cbwcjw> True.
<AzikaCorp> cbwcjw: so you prefer KDE ?
<ev0sx1> at least i do :P
<cbwcjw> AzikaCorp: Oh by a longshot. I always have but stayed away from it during the KDE4 fun.
<juank> todos aki son putos
<juank> bitvh
<cbwcjw> I went from this: http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/5343/screenshot6wy.png
<ev0sx1> lol
<cbwcjw> to this: http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/1285/snapshot2a.png
<Speedy2> wow.
<AzikaCorp> jussio1: WTF o_O !
<AzikaCorp> jussio1: sorry, the message was for juank
<cbwcjw> so just the possibilities of KDE theming and usabilty swayed me.
<ev0sx1> hehehe
<ev0sx1> nice theme
<ev0sx1> i have the default one
<ev0sx1> lol
<ev0sx1> google chrome: nah
<ev0sx1> cbwcjw: what do you think that it is my best option?
<cbwcjw> Better than FF and Konq
<cbwcjw> ev0sx1: probably just copy the .kde folder
<cbwcjw> but make a backup first
<AzikaCorp> D
<ev0sx1> cbwcjw: and another thing...
<ev0sx1> i have this partition of 10gb where i have installed kubuntu 9.10. And i have the other 80gb where i HAD installed the system. I have lot's of games, and files there. How can i configure the current install to use that other partition of 80gb to store stuff?
<ev0sx1> sorta, only system files stay on this 10gb partition, and all the other shit stays on the 80gb
<cbwcjw> No idea, sorry. Ask around here or forum.
<ev0sx1> O.o
<ev0sx1> kay thnks
<AzikaCorp> ev0sx1: use qparted to resize your partition
<Speedy2> cbwcjw: How much time did you spent getting your desktop to look the way you wanted in KDE4?
<cbwcjw> Speedy2: 2-3 hours. But I also compiled the bespin theme from source
<ev0sx1> anyone around?
<cbwcjw> No
<ev0sx1> lulz
<ev0sx1> forget it
<ev0sx1> i think i already know how to do it
<ev0sx1> http://www.go2linux.org/how-to-move-home-directory-to-another-partition
<FloodBotK3> ev0sx1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ev0sx1> just have to be sure how to find the UUID of the device properly so i can add it correctly to FSTAB so it automounts
<cbwcjw> night
<webbb823> ok i need some help im running kde 4.4 and whenever i add a widget the the desktop or panel it will crash plasma here is the error i get  http://pastebin.com/m7058da3d
<webbb823> Application: Plasma Workspace (kdeinit4), signal: Segmentation fault and that
<Brhad56> So.. the system just updated the adobe flash plugin.. and now hulu don't work
<Brhad56> bad update?
<Brhad56> maybe came from third party.. removing package.. removing other sources.. then reinstalling seemed to woek
<francisco> hola
<francisco> oigan alguien de aki le sabe bien al kubuntu?
<francisco> ????
<e_t_> !es | francisco
<ubottu> francisco: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<gnac> how can I disable the tap to click on my touchpad???
<gnac> gnac: in System Settings > Advanced > Autostart > Add Program... add  "syndaemon -d -t"
<DarkriftX> any kde 4.4 users around?
<DarkriftX> trying to map the middle mouse button to cube spinning like i can in compiz. hoping this is possible
<ForgeAus> !botsnak
<ForgeAus> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Tm_T> K'day all
<DarkriftX> lol
<ForgeAus> hey Tm_T :)
<AzikaCorp> DarkriftX: I am using KDE 4.4
<DarkriftX> can you set a mouse button to let you move the cube like in compiz?
<DarkriftX> in compiz i can hold my mouse scroll wheel down (button 3) and it zooms out of the cube so I can spin it by moving the moues
<DarkriftX> really hard to work with the cube without something like this
<AzikaCorp> I don't use cube anymore, I prefer the grid
<AzikaCorp> DarkriftX: sorry ^^
<DarkriftX> hrmmmm
<DarkriftX> was hoping to get rid of compiz
<DarkriftX> getting errors about kio not loading when trying to view files (dolphin and konq)
<DarkriftX> anyone know how to fix this?
<DarkriftX> anyone know the best way to fix:
<DarkriftX> unable to create io-slave klauncher said: error loading kio_file
<Darkrift> w00t!
<Darkrift> kde4 lets me use the mouse to move cube!
<Darkrift> just hard to find it (mouse actions under desktop settings)
<greenmang0> hello friends... how can i get GTK + integration to work with Openoffice just like Firefox?
<rethus> how can i start firestarter at boottime with root-permissions?
<greenmang0> the openoffice kde integration doesn't look good on my system.. how can i switch back to gtk look?
<rethus> i got always error-dialog on startup that i doesn't have root-permissions
<rethus> and have to start firestarter manualy
<petsounds> greenmang0, did you mean the themes?
<greenmang0> petsounds: i usually use System Settings -> Appearance -> GTK + integration to set QtCurve theme .. it's working in case of Firefox but not OpenOffice
<petsounds> greenmang0, ahh sorry mate idk much about KDE but maybe you can install openoffice.org-style-human. not sure though.
<greenmang0> petsounds: tried ... didn't work :(
<greenmang0> petsounds: wow... i removed 'openoffice.org-kde' and installed 'openoffice.org-gtk' ... it worked
<petsounds> greenmang0, sweet :)
<DarkriftX> man, kde4.4 is really nice
<DarkriftX> they have fixed just about every gripe i had, but the solutions are kinda hard to find
<ForgeAus> DarkriftX: unintuitive for you perhaps
<ForgeAus> but maybe thats because your used to other things
<DarkriftX> id say more like too many options
<eagles0513875> just wondering what is this virtuoso package
<DarkriftX> like the cube mouse mapping wasnt in the settings place where *all* other cube settings were, it was in the right click menu where you change wallpaper
<DarkriftX> makes no sense, but at least i found it
<ForgeAus> !info virtuoso
<ubottu> Package virtuoso does not exist in karmic
<ForgeAus> hmm...
<ForgeAus> eagles what virtouso package?
<jschall> i installed kde 4.4 and the users & groups settings don't work any more. can anyone else reproduce this issue?
<jschall> by going system settings, advanced, user management in 4.4?
<ForgeAus> jschall, just an idea, try running it with kdesudo first?
<jschall> ForgeAus: running what with kdesudo?
<jschall> ForgeAus: it asks me for a password
<ForgeAus> kdesudo system-settings
<jschall> ForgeAus: so i assume its already doing that
<ForgeAus> ahh if you've logged in with your pass your right I guess it isn't necessary...
<ForgeAus> ok well it was just an idea...
<ForgeAus> sorry, I don't think I know how to help
<jschall> i need to get at some kind of utility for that
<jschall> unless someone can tell me how to modify a user's privileges from the command line such that they can use audio?
<Vroomfondle> adduser myuser audio
<jschall> thank you sir
<|apriori|> hi all
<|apriori|> I got like 141 packages kept back for upgrade.. why is that the case and how can I resolve it?
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<|apriori|> hm...
<|apriori|> should this also happen when using the backports ppa?
<bazhang> good question, not sure about that, as to how dist-upgrade interacts with backports ppa
<|apriori|> because I only have karmic repos in sources.list + kubuntu-backports
<|apriori|> but running apt-get dist-upgrade seems to pull all in
<bazhang> then its fixed?
<|apriori|> I'm not quite...
<|apriori|> because I dont want my entire system to take an completely unstable branch...
<bazhang> are the held back packages installed
<|apriori|> so I'm curious about the result
<|apriori|> yes
<bazhang> that wont do it
<bazhang> dist-upgrade is not upgrade to a different version
<|apriori|> then the name of the command is missleading
<|apriori|> anyways... thank you
<bazhang> np
<zubin71> hi i have a package in rpm format ; how do i install it directly on my machine?
<zubin71> any other way than using alien?
<Vroomfondle> alien is the only way to do it, I think
<Vroomfondle> well actually, you can install 'rpm' from the repositories and use that, but it won't update dpkg's databases so you may wind up with a conflict in the future
<zubin71> ok
<zubin71> Vroomfonfle
<zubin71> Vroomfonfle thankx :)
<zubin71> Vroomfondle thankx :)
<sathyashrayan> can any one help me in this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1400401
<silv3r_m00n> is there a phone book app on kde   ?
<tsimpson> silv3r_m00n: try kaddressbook
<nonameNN> hey channel
<lalalol__> hi
<lalalol__> ive entered the command: sudo apt-get remove chromium
<lalalol__> to remove the game chromium, but its still there :S any help?
<bazhang> lalalol__, how was it installed and from where
<nonameNN> sudo apt-get remove chromium --purge -y && sudo apt-get autoremove --purge -y
<bazhang> !info chromium
<tsimpson> don't recommend people use -y
<ubottu> chromium (source: chromium-bsu): transitional dummy package for chromium-bsu. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.14-1 (karmic), package size 13 kB, installed size 40 kB
<lalalol__> bazhang, i dont remember exactly, i wanted to install chromium (the browser) and someone made me install that game :/
<nonameNN> lalalol__: try that command i said
<avihay> I believe that chromioum has change it's name to chromioum-bsu
<lalalol__> nonameNN, but tsimpson says i shouldnt use the -y thing
<nonameNN> lalalol__: dont type -y
<lalalol__> uhm, what do i type then?
<nonameNN> lalalol__: sudo apt-get remove chromium && sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<tsimpson> the -y make it not prompt you for confirmation
<lalalol__> ok
<tsimpson> nonameNN: btw, you can use autoremove with a package name too
<avihay> I think you need sudo apt-get remove chromium-bsu
<nonameNN> lalalol__: just purge the stupid package and see what happens
<lalalol__> its giving a lot of output
<nonameNN> lalalol__: where u tryin to install chromium-browser?
<avihay> and sudo apt-get remove chromium-bsu-data
<lalalol__> nonameNN, i have the browser, :)
<nonameNN> lalalol__: u can always use synaptic too
<lalalol__> OMFG, now the whole Game menu is gone!!! :@@@@@
<lalalol__> and wine is gone too!!!!
<lalalol__> dude!!!!!!!!!!!
<nonameNN> lalalol__: use synaptic if u dont understand what u are doin in terminal...
<lalalol__> dude, only that game had to be uninstalled, not Game and wine :@
<nonameNN> reinstall packages u want and thats it
<nonameNN> use synaptic next time
<lalalol__> dude, the Game menu is gone from the Kmenu!!!!
<nonameNN> probably games are gone too
<nonameNN> sudo apt-get install kdegames or something like that
<nonameNN> search in SYNAPTIC!
<lalalol__> u dont get it huh? the game menu is gone, chromiumbsu was the only game installed, i just want that menu back
<nonameNN> it wont appear unless u have a game installed...
<lalalol__> u sure?
<nonameNN> im very sure
<lalalol__> ok, what about wine then?
<lalalol__> the configure wine is gone
<nonameNN> try it... sudo apt-get install chromium
<nonameNN> HAHA
<nonameNN> sudo apt-get install wine?
<lalalol__> ... wine is still in the Kmenu, and a game is still in it, im just missing some options
<nonameNN> check right clicking the menu icon and editing menu...
<lalalol__> i have
<lalalol__> cant do anything
<nonameNN> i think u can add winecfg if u want manually
<lalalol__> notepad is gone though :D
<nonameNN> well u can always type winecfg and ur done
<nonameNN> i have no idea what uve typed
<nonameNN> nor what uve removed from ur packages
<nonameNN> try reinstalling wine! ur .wine folder is still there so u wont loose any configurations nor games or anything
<lalalol__> nonameNN, this is what ive typed
<lalalol__> sudo apt-get remove chromium && sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<lalalol__> which u told me
<lalalol__> wineconfig via the run command is gone
<nonameNN> ok, thats ok... try reinstalling wine
<lalalol__> ill uninstall it first?
<nonameNN> nope sudo apt-get install wine and see what it says
<lalalol__> i need the dev version
<nonameNN> cant u type wineconfig on terminal?
<nonameNN> why are u so worry about not having it on the menus?
<lalalol__> gives an error
<lalalol__> cuz it used to be there
<nonameNN> edit the menus and add it
<lalalol__> i cant add it back
<nonameNN> are u using ppas?
<lalalol__> for wine? i think so, i had 1.1.38
<nonameNN> ok if wine is gone reinstall wine
<lalalol__> its not completely gone
<nonameNN> u think so?
<nonameNN> ok... go to wines page and add their ppa and then update
<lalalol__> its still there in the kmenu, ill search for the wine folder
<nonameNN> why u want to do that?
<nonameNN> the ppa is ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa and last version is 1.1.38-0
<lalalol__> to see if its installed or not, so then i know if the kmenu is bugged
<nonameNN> sudo apt-get install wine
<lalalol__> wait dude
<nonameNN> if its installed it will tell u that the package is in its last version
<lalalol__> im gonna uninstall everything from wine first
<nonameNN> lalalol__: why dont u install synaptic? its a really easy tool for managin packages and sources
<lalalol__> i have synaptic
<nonameNN> lalalol__: then open it and check there...
<lalalol__> i dont understand it
<nonameNN> u should add wines ppa if u want lastest version, sudo add-apt-reposiroty ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install wine
<lalalol__> i first want to uninstall wine and everything from it completely!
<nonameNN> lalalol__: thats why u might have a disaster on repos and packages...
<Galvatron> Hi
<Galvatron> On my Kubuntu 9.10, hhen I use "compiz --replace", the wallpaper and widgets on desktop disappear. Panels work as well as righht-click menu and windows (but without decoration). After that, I gen a debug message that Kwin crashed. My video card is Radeon 9200SE wih the latest X.org and open drivers from xorg-edgers. Reinstalling Compiz and X didn't help and so did creating xorg.conf with "X -configure" in recovery mode.
<lalalol__> i entered sudo apt-get remove wine and it gave me: Package wine is not installed, so not removed
<lalalol__> so with that command from u to uninstall chromiumbsu, i also uninstalled wine
<shadeslayer> Galvatron: well i think you need to start nautilus too
<docmax_> hi
<docmax> hi
<nonameNN> Galvatron: u have to install compiz-kde and in system preferences, prefered apps, theres an option to choose the windows manager, then u choose there compiz, dont do compiz --replace on kde...
<lalalol__> and the kmenu is bugged cuz it still shows wine
<nonameNN> lalalol__: thats probably why ur missing wineconfig
<lalalol__> what to do with the wine menu in the kmenu then? it still shows my game :S
<nonameNN> lalalol__: if u have installed something on wine and if u have .wine, ull have wines menu
<lalalol__> imma search for .wine
<nonameNN> lalalol__: if u uninstall wine it doesnt mean u uninstall software installed on wine
<nonameNN> lalalol__: ok dude, i wont advaice u anymore...
<nonameNN> Galvatron: got it?
<lalalol__> so i need to install wine again and ill have everything like before? :S also my games?
<lalalol__> game*
<nonameNN> lalalol__: yes
<lalalol__> WOW
<nonameNN> lalalol__: its all in .wine this is not windows man
<lalalol__> nonameNN, in my software sources, the ppa for wine is still there
<nonameNN> lalalol__: then just reinstall it and ur done
<Galvatron> Got it
<lalalol__> ok, im gonna search for the command to install the dev wine
<nonameNN> Galvatron: u probalby dont want to mess with Xorg or anything about xconfig... its just a package so kde can support compiz and then telling kde to use compiz insted of kwin
<nonameNN> lalalol__: just sudo apt-get install wine, if wines ppa is in the repos the lastest version will be installed
<lalalol__> alright
<nonameNN> hope i helped, im gone!
<lalalol__> wait
<lalalol__> i got an error
<nonameNN> lalalol__: what error?
<Galvatron> I already have compiz-kde
<lalalol__> nonameNN, ill paste to pastebin, hold on
<nonameNN> Galvatron: ok, go to system preferences prefered apps and in windows manager select compiz, dont do compiz --replace
<lalalol__> http://pastebin.com/d18907255
<nonameNN> lalalol__: do a sudo apt-get update
<lalalol__> got an error with that :/
<nonameNN> lalalol__: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa && sudo apt-get update
<Galvatron> Still the same
<nonameNN> Galvatron: u have to restart kde man
<Galvatron> But now it at least returned to Kwin
<Galvatron> Restart KDE man - could you explain?
<nonameNN> Galvatron: select compiz, logout and login
<lalalol__> nonameNN, still no configure wine back, the last cmd u sent worked tho
<nonameNN> lalalol__: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine
<lalalol__> error again
<nonameNN> lalalol__: pastebin the error
<lalalol__> http://pastebin.com/d4b9d5a52
<AltrortlA> hello... I got a problem with my lan connection...
<nonameNN> lalalol__: sudo apt-get remove wine --purge
<AltrortlA> Ping ma gw 192.168.0.1 i got destination host unreachable (kubuntu 9.04). This happens in a Lan in witch gatway is 192.168.0.1 (that is the PC that have connection to share), the Local connection is 192.168.0.2 and the kubuntu PC is 192.168.0.11..... The strange thing is that on the gateway PC I have set a Software (wireshark - do you know??) that relieve ARP message ... and a Second...
<AltrortlA> ...Software that relieve the presence of 192.168.0.11 ... but I can't surf.
<nonameNN> lalalol__: im sure ur missing a repository...
<lalalol__> nonameNN, Package wine is not installed, so not removed
<nonameNN> lalalol__: open synaptic and check there whats goin on...
<nonameNN> sorry im gone
<lalalol__> dude
<lalalol__> ...
<lalalol__> what to type in synaptic?
<nonameNN> lalalol__: see what packages are missing what repos are broken u can do everything in a GUI 1000 times easier just read what pop-ups say
<lalalol__> how do i see what are missing?
<nonameNN> lalalol__: u can also ask in #ubuntu it seems im the only one answerin here... in #ubuntu there are more people, 4 times more people-..
<nonameNN> lalalol__: read
<nonameNN> lalalol__: read the screen
<AltrortlA> HEI ... No tips?
<lalalol__> ill click fix broken packages
<Galvatron> No effect as well
<lalalol__> nonameNN, if i go to #ubuntu, then i need to paste the whole convo...
<lalalol__> brb
<Galvatron> I'll try with KMS - BRB (reboot)
<lalalol__> back
<lalalol__> nonameNN, i have 2 ppa's for wine now...
<Fieldy> hello, I upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 yesterday. Shortly after, I started having a problem with one of (but not my other) external USB drive. Kernel logs say: "sd 11:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device", at which point it can't be used. It has to be unmounted, unplugged (USB) and plugged back in. Then it works, until the problem returns later. fsck shows no errors. The full description and full logs and other thoughts are here: http://paste
<Fieldy> bin.ca/1799955
<Fieldy> ah slightly too long :) sorry. the url: http://pastebin.ca/1799955
<Galvatron> KMS made Compiz work again
<Galvatron> But the performance is poor, as with KMS:(
<Galvatron> So I'm still looking for a better solution
<AltrortlA> Anybody can tell me how to reset conneting in my kubuntu??
<shadeslayer> AltrortlA: conneting?
<AltrortlA> sure it's a mistake... connection
<AltrortlA> globe is still green ... i have done several tries to set connection in manaual or in dhpc but it do not run
<Galvatron> Compiz froze on desktop cube and after reset I fot something like artifacts as background of widgets
<AltrortlA> There is a way to reset all connection setting in kubuntu.... internet won't works
<AltrortlA> ??
<shadeslayer> AltrortlA: you can reset the whole of kde if thats what you want
<AltrortlA> shadeslayer: Formatting you say?
<shadeslayer> AltrortlA: nope
<shadeslayer> AltrortlA: just logout and press ctrl+Alt+F1 and run : rm -rf .kde
<AltrortlA> shadeslayer: after this i loose my application or data?
<AltrortlA> shadeslayer: such as my folder... or worst LAMP installed?
<shadeslayer> AltrortlA: just the application settings....
<shadeslayer> AltrortlA: the apps themselves are not deleted
<AltrortlA> shadeslayer: my problem is that knetworkmanager won't works no more. The gatway is on another computer in the LAN (wired)... from this PC a can see Kubuntu (but it appears like no HostName) .... knetwork is a green globe ... I have tried to cange setting of interfaces ... then restart the network... add in solv.conf mac addres of my card... nothing of this works
<AltrortlA> shadeslayer: Ping my gw 192.168.0.1 i got destination host unreachable (kubuntu 9.04). This happens in a Lan in witch gatway is 192.168.0.1 (that is the PC that have connection to share), the Local connection is 192.168.0.2 and the kubuntu PC is 192.168.0.11..... The strange thing is that on the gateway PC I have set a Software (wireshark - do you know??) that relieve ARP message ... and a...
<AltrortlA> ...Second Software that relieve the presence of 192.168.0.11 ... but I can't surf.
<AltrortlA> shadeslayer: Sorry for mistakes... english is not my language
<BluesKaj> Heyas
<smooki> hi
<smooki> is this freenode ?
<smooki> ok seems to be :)
<BluesKaj> smooki, yes it's #kubuntu on the freenode server
<smooki> kubuntu is really nice
<BluesKaj> smooki, yes it is
<Vge> is someone here using Geany with KDE and SFTP?
<adidass> anyone know how I can dianose my wireless connectivity issues?  What I mean is that I cant even connect at all even though the AP is open and has a strong signal
<adidass> If I boot into windows on the same machine, I can instantly connect to the same AP
<shadeslayer> adidass: is it a WEP secured network?
<adidass> No it's open
<shadeslayer> adidass: hmm have you tried wicd?
<adidass> and the network manager shows the AP's and their signals
<adidass> it just wont connect
<adidass> no I havent.
<adidass> Is there a way to remove the native KDE wireless manager thing?  I hate it
<Vroomfondle> adidass: you mean networkmanager?
<adidass> yeah
<adidass> it sux
<adidass> I dont mind installing wicd but I want to get rid of network manager if I do
<lalalol__> if u go to kpackagekit>softwaresources>updates>automatic updates, i have Check for updates ticked with Daily as choice, but under there i get 3 dots, which one should i choose?
<shadeslayer> adidass: just install wicd...itll automatically remove nm
<Vroomfondle> adidass: then just uninstall it.
<adidass> thanks
<BluesKaj> network manager will be disabled by wicd 's install, adidass
<lalalol__> is wicd better than nm?
<shadeslayer> lalalol__: yes
<lalalol__> cool, im using wicd :)
<lalalol__> can u answer my previous question too plz?
<BluesKaj> lalalol__, why not just use the terminal to update your install ...sudo apt-get update , then sudo apt-get upgrade , package managers are flaky except for synaptic
<lalalol__> i have synaptic
<somekool> i got a weird bug.... I open a new dolphin window, set the view mode to column. click on a folder and nothing happens. double click switch to icon view when opening the folder
<somekool> anyone have same issue?
<satepc> Hey guys anyone know how to use DWM?
<genii> satepc: They have a new channel, #dwm  (although only 3 people in it)
<satepc> empty lol
<genii> satepc: Their website has links to manpages, tutorials etc http://dwm.suckless.org/
<genii> satepc: Their website has links to manpages, tutorials etc http://dwm.suckless.org/
<satepc> I've looked, but its old
<satepc> I followed the instructions, and I build the DWM, and I can even get on DWM, but I can't edit the config.h
<genii> satepc: The main prob is that most people running *buntu versions are using KDE (like in this channel) or GNOME (regular Ubuntu) , XFCE (Xubuntu) or LXDE (Lubuntu)
<satepc> Im running arch linux on virtual box
<bazhang> satepc, with a ubuntu/kubuntu host?
<satepc> lost me
<bazhang> satepc, the guest is archlinux?
<satepc> I have kubuntu on my laptop, and on virtual i have arch linux installed
<bazhang> virtualbox has a guest and a host
<satepc> umm
<Pici> satepc: And where are you trying to run DWM? in arch or kubuntu?
<satepc> arch
<bazhang> satepc, so you are trying to use dwm with the host or the guest (kubuntu or arch)
<Pici> satepc: Then you need to ask about it in #archlinux
<satepc> I got DWM and other WM working on arch linux
<satepc> I just want to make my DWM look better
<satepc> And I tried asking for help, they are busy i guess.. (ignored me)
<Pici> satepc: You aren't running DWM in Kubuntu, so we cannot help you. You need to speak to either the DWM folks or Archlinux support.
<satepc> I'm talking in there, but I'm not getting a response
<PsychoMari0> how can i remove the bouncing icon when i click on a program?
<genii> satepc: You could always try main ##linux channel, odds are someone there knows something about it
<BluesKaj> PsychoMari0, system settings/desktop/launchfeedback ,  busy cursor, choose  "no busy cursor"
<satepc> Do I need to register my nick on archlinux channel?
<shadeslayer> satepc: this is #kubuntu
<satepc> No way!
<genii> shadeslayer: They already had that hammered in earlier :)
<shadeslayer> ow..
<satepc> Its funny you install kubuntu, they give you this nice IRC, and expect users to know how to use it..
<shadeslayer> satepc: sorry mate... i was playing World of Goo... didnt notice
<genii> satepc: If your name is registered on Freenode generally then you should be able to go to whatever channels require it
<genii> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<shadeslayer> and also theres this annoying build failiure...
<satepc> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<satepc> * Channel ##linux-overflow created on Wed Nov 25 10:35:52 2009
<satepc> [ChanServ] THIS IS THE ##LINUX OVERFLOW CHANNEL. You are probably in here because either YOUR NICK IS NOT REGISTERED, or YOU HAVE NOT IDENTIFIED TO NICKSERV, or a lot of people tried to join ##linux in the same second.  Please fix any of these issues and then try again!
<FloodBotK1> satepc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<genii> satepc: Follow the bots instructions on registering then
<shadeslayer> satepc: i would suggest reconnecting to freenode
<shadeslayer> (after registering yourself that is)
<satepc> so confused
<bazhang> satepc, /join #freenode
<shadeslayer> satepc: Register > Disconnect > Connect > join #archlinux :P
<shadeslayer> ok ive gtg
<shadeslayer> bye all
<bazhang> shadeslayer, there is a confirmation email
<xper> is kmail's ssl imap causing problems for anyone else under 9.1 ?
<xper> er karmic
<xper> hrm
<jarle> Where should I put my startup scripts, so that they will run when X is started no matter if I use gdm/kdm/kde/gnome whatever? It seems like ~/.xinitrc is not used by kdm?
<genii> jarle: xsession
<josh____> does enyone know how to install conquer online and mack it play plz
<jarle> genii: I'l have a go with ~/.xsession then...
<genii> !wine | josh____
<ubottu> josh____: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<josh____> ok
<lordganesh> Is there a way to automatically unlock the kwallet on login?
<lordganesh> Is there a way to automatically unlock the kwallet on login? Does anybody have answer?
<zegenie> lordganesh: you can always remove the wallet password and set "always allow" on the applications that use it
<RIzwan> hello
<RIzwan> can any one help me?
<genii> !anyone | RIzwan
<RIzwan> i think all r bots?
<genii> RIzwan: Best thing is to just state whatever problem you are having and then see if someone can help
<RIzwan> i have install Ubunto 9.10 Desktop Edition with LAMP
<RIzwan> now i want to know that how to configure Ubuntu for host a website?
<RIzwan> hello mac
<RIzwan> plz help me
<Vroomfondle> !lamp | RIzwan
<ubottu> RIzwan: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<fatality_> bu kubuntuyu anlamadım
<genii> !tr | fatality_
<ubottu> fatality_: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<kubook> hi! how do you run plasma-notebook withou default desktop? I installed plasma-notebook (KDE 4.4 from backports), but when I run plasma-notebook from console, the desktop and notebook plasma are both visible
<phani> Hi. I have hardy 8.04 and its stucked while booting and the process it shows as busy box and version is 1.1.3
<phani> Is there a way to stop the process while booting up in recovery mode >
<Supun> can i upgrade my 9.04 in to 9.10?
<kubook> hi! how do you run plasma-netbook withou default desktop? I installed plasma-notebook (KDE 4.4 from backports), but when I run plasma-notebook from console, the desktop and notebook plasma are both visible
<tsimpson> kubook: run "kquitapp plasma-desktop" to make plasma-desktop quit
<Supun> raindog: no, i couldnt find a answr 4 the problem   in any forum
<raindog> Supun: What graphics card are you using?
<Supun> raindog: intel graphic media accellerator on board vga
<[-Haza-]> Hey folks. What software do people here use to scna images from a scanner (all in one printer)
<genii> [-Haza-]: I usually scan in from Gimp
<[-Haza-]> genii: Okay. I'll check that out. I was hoping there was a more lightweight tool
<[-Haza-]> ive installed sane and scanned an image via the command line
<nowth> xscan?
<[-Haza-]> no idea where it went though! :)
<nowth> xsane
<genii> [-Haza-]: There's always command-line scanimage
<genii> [-Haza-]: It goes into the diretory you called the command in
<raindog> Supun: Ask you question in here.  I'm sure someone will more knowledge can help you.  I'm looking to the issue as well and will let you know if I find anything that may be of help.  Good luck.
<[-Haza-]> nowth: xsane eh? :)
<[-Haza-]> genii: Ahh i see
<[-Haza-]> Thanks guys. Great info here
<Supun> anyone  have screen resolution problem in 9.10?
<[-Haza-]> genii, nowth: you guys a amazing, cheers! :)
<nowth> also scangui, but I don't know what package that's in
<[-Haza-]> Cool. if this works just now im not going to complain
<Supun> raindog: no one care my question?
<raindog> Supun: You may need to provide more specifics and it may take some time for a reply.  For example, I am using an intel card and I can't get my monitor to show at the highest resolution.  Can anyone help me with this?  Be patient you'll get the help you need.
<babalu> how can i set pulseaudio for my audio capture device? hda intel doesn't seem to work
<Supun> I am using an intel card and I can't get my monitor to show at the highest resolution.  Can anyone help me with this?  Be patient you'll get the help you need.
<Supun> raindog: thank you
<raindog> Supun: I'm continuing to look into it as well.  For instance, it may be that your monitor is not being detected correctly.  It also may be a configuration issue with your graphics card or driver.
<nowth> When I installed the OS I was given an option to encrypt my home dir. I didn't do that because I wasn't sure what it entailed. How can I convert to an encrypted home directory?
<BluesKaj> !encrypt
<BluesKaj> !encryption
<BluesKaj> !info encryption
<ubottu> Package encryption does not exist in karmic
<lalalol__> how do i run a script?
<nowth> I have an encrypted "Private" dir, but I'd rather just indiscriminately encrypt the whole home dir
<BluesKaj> !script
<tsimpson> !truecrypt
<ubottu> Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<BluesKaj> wow the bot is useless today
<tsimpson> lalalol__: depends what type of script
<BluesKaj> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<lalalol__> tsimpson, winetricks
<BluesKaj> :)
<tsimpson> try just "sh ./name_of_script"
<lalalol__> in the konsole?
<lalalol__> or in the run command?
<nowth> is truecrypt what's used when you choose to encrypt your home on installation?
<tsimpson> in konsole
<lalalol__> ok
<tsimpson> nowth: no, but you'll need to reformat /home if you want to do it the same way as the installer
<nowth> that wouldn't be a problem
<_SatManUK_> hi i have a laptop that is brand new and not fully linux comapitlbe, kubuntu is the first distro to boot without acpi=off however i need to install b43 firmware
<_SatManUK_> how would i do this?
<tsimpson> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<_SatManUK_> thanks tsimpson
<tsimpson> nowth: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto has some info
<_SatManUK_> i dunno your bot commands..
<nowth> tsimpson, thanks
<nowth> will look into it
<Supun> emonkey:
<_SatManUK_> tsimpson: this is my card:
<_SatManUK_> 14e4:4312
<_SatManUK_> 	
<_SatManUK_> supported (802.11g only)
<_SatManUK_> 	
<FloodBotK1> _SatManUK_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_SatManUK_> BCM4312
<_SatManUK_> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Known_PCI_devices
<pulaski> Hi, how can I change the default browser in karmic koala to firefox instead of konqueror?
<_SatManUK_> please refer to the bcm4312
<EagleScreen> pulaski: System Preferences -> Default aplications: Web browser
<lalalol__> some websites really hurt my eyes, but were smooth back when i used windows, how come?
<pulaski> EagleScreen: Thanks for responding, I'll try it!
<EagleScreen> _SatManUK_: if you haven't acpi issues in Kubuntu, install package bcmwl-kernel-source
<_SatManUK_> ok using ethernet i guess
<_SatManUK_> that would be apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source right?
<_SatManUK_> its been years since i was on this side of the fence..
<_SatManUK_> EagleScreen: done
<EagleScreen> yes _SatManUK_and start to use aptitude in place of apt-get -> sudo aptitude install bcmwl-kernel-source
<EagleScreen> _SatManUK_: if you dont want to play with modprobe, reboot
<_SatManUK_> livecd..
<_SatManUK_> sudo modprobe what
<lalalol__> who can explain my problem and potentially solve it?
<_SatManUK_> EagleScreen: what do i need to modprobe
<EagleScreen> _SatManUK_: modprobe -r b43; mosprobe -r ssb; modprobe wl
<EagleScreen> * modprobe -r ssb
<EagleScreen> not mosprobe lol
<_SatManUK_> ok done
<EagleScreen> lalalol__: running Konqueror to browse the web?
<_SatManUK_> still no wireless in knm
<EagleScreen> _SatManUK_: chek dmesg
<lalalol__> EagleScreen, no, chromium, but it dont matter i think, even firefox hurts
<EagleScreen> what do you mean with "they hurts"?
<_SatManUK_> pci int a disabled
<lalalol__> they hurt my eyes
<lalalol__> its like the sites use a font that linux dont recognize
<_SatManUK_> activation of proprietary driver
<EagleScreen> lalalol__: stranger characters?
<_SatManUK_> nice
<Vroomfondle> sounds like subpixel smoothing isn't turned on?
<lalalol__> EagleScreen, no, not strange chars, just not sharp, not antialiased or w/e
<EagleScreen> what happened _SatManUK_?
<_SatManUK_> fcutter
<Torch> lalalol__: example?
<lalalol__> bbs
<_SatManUK_> it wants to d/l ati radeon driver b43 driver and sta driver
<EagleScreen> _SatManUK_: fwcutter is only to install firmware for b43 module, which is incompatible with your model in 2.6.31 or older
<EagleScreen> _SatManUK_: the sta driver is the one you already installed woth bcmwl-kernel-source
<EagleScreen> _SatManUK_: check and pastebin: "lsmod" and "dmesg"
<_SatManUK_> i installed three things with fwcutter
<_SatManUK_> ati radeon, b43 and sta
<_SatManUK_> need to restart to activate
<_SatManUK_> installing now.. then will restart
<kdenoobie> hiya
<kdenoobie> anybody know how to configure my sound in Kubuntu? It worked in gnome on this hardware but I can't get it now
<_SatManUK_> i am gonna install it on /dev/sda5 where opensuse was
<_SatManUK_> sorry sda6
<_SatManUK_> sda5 swap sda6 / sda7 /home
<pulaski> EagleScreen: I've made the change, thanks, but it's still using konqueror,  I have a link embedded in an OOo .odt doc that opens in konqueror instead of Namoroka (aka firefox 3.6). Should I restart X? Reboot? That seems unessecary.  Do you have any other tips?
<EagleScreen> OOo ins't a KDE application, so it might follow another rule
<EagleScreen> pulaski: install woth this: sudo aptitude -R install galternatives
<_SatManUK_> i cant delete the old partitions
<pulaski> EagleScreen: Thanks, I'll try it>
<EagleScreen> later run galternatives, go to www-browser and select firefox
<_SatManUK_> had to delete suse's /home partition as well as /
<_SatManUK_> but nout on it anyway just few iso
<_SatManUK_> 20gb / should be ample right
<Vroomfondle> _SatManUK_: for / ? Yes
<_SatManUK_> i have to delete all suse's partitions it just wont accept them including swap
<_SatManUK_> i presume it supports extended partitions
<lalalol__> back
<lalalol__> so, what to do with my textproblem?
<_SatManUK_> Vroomfondle: does it support /home and swap on extended?
<_SatManUK_> EagleScreen: can i just copy my .kde4 folder from opensuse to kubuntu
<Vroomfondle> _SatManUK_: should do, yeah
<_SatManUK_> i wanna import all my e-mails contacts kopete settings etc
<lalalol__> anyone plz?
<_SatManUK_> lalalol__: what is your problem?
<_SatManUK_> i am new to kubuntu but not kde / linux
<_SatManUK_> but i will try to help
<lalalol__> _SatManUK_, on certain sites the text hurts my eyes, it didnt on windows
<_SatManUK_> screen refresh rate changed?
<_SatManUK_> font sizes
<_SatManUK_> what browser?
<lalalol__> yeah i have, its just not sharp, not antialiased
<_SatManUK_> you can ctrl + to zoom in if it helps
<lalalol__> dont matter, chromium, firefox, konqueror
<lalalol__> then its too big
<_SatManUK_> so its a graphics driver issue?
<_SatManUK_> maybe refresh rate like i said is different perhaps
<nowth> have you even turned on anti-aliasing
<lalalol__> yeah
<_SatManUK_> i have this issue with other distro's why do you install localisations for openoffice that aren't my own
<_SatManUK_> for example south african
<_SatManUK_> just a waste of hd space i think for multiple languages and localisations i will never use..
<Vroomfondle> lalalol__: it does sound like subpixel hinting isn't turned on. Might be worth googling for that, your graphics card name and "xorg" or something
<pulaski> EagleScreen:Thanks for your help.  Its working just like I want it to now.  Very cool.
<xav3s> Hi. I would like to install software center (used in Ubuntu). Anyone knows how to do it?
<lalalol__> Vroomfondle, or in system settings>appearance>fonts>anti-aliasing> and then tick the option for subpixel?
<e_t_> xav3s: sudo apt-get install software-center
<xav3s> thanks e_t_
<Vroomfondle> lalalol__: well, yeah in theory that should work
<mauri_> im looking for a tool with gui for monipulate pdf file.....im using now pdfedit but it has some problems
<_SatManUK_> EagleScreen: i don't believe this
<_SatManUK_> now kubuntu won't boot from running config on the hd
<_SatManUK_> same frozen system again..
<_SatManUK_> its done it this time..
<_SatManUK_> weird
<_SatManUK_> x won't load but i have console
<_SatManUK_> how to configure x if not with sax2
<ISsup> Question..  i was editing a cfg file in VI.. when i closed it.   Now i can not edit this file because it is read only.  how can i reset the files attributes?
<_SatManUK_> maybe it has a .lock
<_SatManUK_> look for a file with the same name but .lock or .lck
<ISsup> i don't see one, unless maybe its hidden
<_SatManUK_> maybe
<_SatManUK_> i can't boot into x I am getting no such file or directory and other errors like no screens found
<_SatManUK_> failed to load module fglrx
<_SatManUK_> any suggestions?
<RiotingPacifist> I'm a bit of a HW noob, how can i tell if the slot in my laptop is pci or pci-express, can i do lspci --isthisexpress or something like that?
<_SatManUK_> i think the shame is different
<Vroomfondle> RiotingPacifist: lshw might tell you, but to be honest I'd recommend just reading the manual ;)
<_SatManUK_> Vroomfondle: i installed onto my laptop but now x won't load..
<Vroomfondle> you tried to enable fglrx?
<_SatManUK_> how to do that?
<Vroomfondle> _SatManUK_: it seems like it's looking for fglrx (ATI binary driver). Do you have an ATI card?
<Vroomfondle> graphics card I mean
<_SatManUK_> yesw
<_SatManUK_> yes
<_SatManUK_> radeon hd
<sgh_> Riddell: Have you seen this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/521890
<sgh_> Riddell: I wold say that it is kind of a showstopper for lucid, since performance is degraded quite bad.
<Vroomfondle> _SatManUK_: FGLRX is a driver which shouldn't be enabled by default (you usually have to install it if you want it). You have two options: edit the X config file to stop fglrx from loading, or download the driver from the ATI website and install it.
<_SatManUK_> i tried to install it on the live cd
<_SatManUK_> would that transfer during install
<_SatManUK_> Vroomfondle: i will install without all the prop drivers and see if it installs and boots ok
<xav3s> Hi. I just updated the system but now, when I select the new kernel on grub (2.6.31.19) it shows the following error : kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block. Any help please?
<Riddell> sgh_: that's fixed in KDE branch, we'll get it with KDE SC 4.4.1
<sgh_> Riddell: can't we patch the sources before compiling ?
<zyxon> hello. is there a way in quassel irc to get a list of channels availible on the server? Pretty much like in Xchat.
<Satori> blefix@gmx.de
<Oxymoron> If I want to reset my apt-get sources and settings, which folder should I delete? I want to ask because last time I destroyed adept :D
<sgh_> Riddell: I have made the changes locally. I will send you a patch if it fixes the issue.
<Mamarok> Oxymoron: you don't delete a folder, you edit the source.list
<Mamarok> if you delete it, of course Adept can't find any sources
<Oxymoron> Mamarok: Yeah I know, but somehow it tries to fetch the translation sources and its quite annoying. How do I remove those? They does not exist in the source.list?
<Mamarok> Oxymoron: well, that doesn't hurt, just ignore those
<_SatManUK_> how to manually install a .deb file ?
<_SatManUK_> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<Oxymoron> Mamarok: I cant ignore them, its really annoying :D I want those removes from my temrinal window :D
<_SatManUK_> oh ok
<Mamarok> Oxymoron: well, edit your sources.list and change the mirror you use
<Oxymoron> Mamarok: I use official mirror, main server and sources.list. Before I tried Swedish server and then I returned to the other server but the swedish mirrors isnt removed ... I want them removed permanently :P
<Oxymoron> Mamarok: I only have the base sources in sources.list, no translation ones.
<Mamarok> Oxymoron: as I said, you need to edit the sources.list
<Mamarok> there is no other place where apt-get looks for sources
<Oxymoron> Mamarok: Which line in my sources.list then? :S
<Mamarok> and there is no such thing as a translation mirror
<Oxymoron> Mamarok: Wait a minute ill show ya in pastebin what I mean :P
<Mamarok> Oxymoron: how should I know, I don't know your sources.list :)
<turo> Is there anybody form poland?
<turo> from*
<Mamarok> !pl | turo
<ubottu> turo: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<turo> ok thx guys
<Mamarok> turo: you are welcome :)
<Oxymoron> Mamarok: When I do sudo apt-get update: I got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/378640/ I want those freaking "Translation-sv_SE"-lines gone NOW :D Its really buggers me a lot, I cannot ignore it and they are not in my sources.list ....
<Mamarok> Oxymoron: and what are you waiting for to pastebin your sources.list? It's in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Oxymoron> Mamarok: Sigh, well I had to show you my output in terminal first. No I will show you the sources.list in a sec
<Mamarok> Oxymoron: no, not really, I know what you were talking about
<Oxymoron> http://paste.ubuntu.com/378643/
<Oxymoron> Mamarok: |^
<Mamarok> Oxymoron: that looks OK, did you update your translation files already? Systemsettings -> Region&Language
<Oxymoron> Mamarok: Huh what about translation files? :S
<Mamarok> whihc also shows up as a yellow lightbulb in the SysTray BTW
<Mamarok> which*
<Oxymoron> Mamarok: Dont understand what translation files youre talking about :S
<Mamarok> Oxymoron: you apparently have a second langauge other than English isntalled on your system, did you update this? See my mention of Systemsettings above...
<Oxymoron> Mamarok: Wtf, I WANT swedish on my desktop but I dont want Adept to fetch translation mirrors for sweidsh ones? :S
<xav3s> I would like to remove a kernel in order to reinstall it. How do I remove it?
<Mamarok> !language | Oxymoron
<Oxymoron> Mamarok: Sorry, I thought the 1337 doesnt count as bad language :P
<Mamarok> xav3s: it certainly does, speak English and stay polite
<ubottu> Oxymoron: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Mamarok> Oxymoron: now could you please do what I asked you for? You need to update your language packages
<xav3s> Mamarok, I didnt say anything wrong
<Mamarok> xav3s: I am not talking to you
<Oxymoron> Mamarok: Yes, but how do I do that? :P
<xav3s> Anyone knows how to remove a kernel?
<Mamarok> Oxymoron: read again what I said above *sigh*: Systemsettings -> Region&Language, check that everything is up-zto-date and that your swystem language is set correctly
<Mamarok> xav3s: sorry, wrong nick, that was not ment for you :(
<xav3s> it's ok
<Oxymoron> Mamarok: yes I am not dumb ... where in Systemsettings -> Region&Language do you mean I should "update" my language files? Everything seems alright to me?
<Mamarok> xav3s: you need to make sure you are not running the kernel you want to remove. Why do you want to remove it to reinstall it after? That doesn't seem necessary
<xav3s> because it shows a kernel panic, I would like to compile it in my system
<turtle^s0up> anyone know if we'll see Firefox 3.6 in the offical repos anytime soon?
<Oxymoron> Mamarok: I have english and swedish installed on my system, swedish is choosed correctly? Still got those annoying things in apt-get update? :P
<Mamarok> xav3s: not sure this is a good idea..
<Mamarok> xav3s: don't you use the kernels provided by the repositories?
<Mamarok> Oxymoron: and which is your System Language?
<Oxymoron> Mamarok: Swedish or should my system language be in english? :S
<Mamarok> Oxymoron: that is up to you to choose, but make sure all your system has the same langauge then
<Mamarok> language*
<xav3s> Mamarok, The latest kernel (2.6.31.19) gives a error message (kernel panic) and the latest from kernel.org (2.6.32) gives the same error
<Mamarok> xav3s: and you are on Kubuntu 9.10?
<xav3s> yes. KDE 4.4 installed
<Mamarok> xav3s: and what did you change in your system that causes the kernel panic?
<Mamarok> xav3s: that usually only happens when one does some basic hardware changes
<Oxymoron> Mamarok: Still does not work?
<xav3s> Mamarok, I updated from KDE 4.3.5 to 4.4
<Oxymoron> Mamarok: And I dont understand what system language has to do with that apt-get thing?
<Mamarok> Oxymoron: then I don't know, sorry. You shouldn't make a fuss about 5 lines that you see only every now and then in the command line
<xav3s> I installed ubuntu using wubi, the windows installer
<xav3s> kubuntu, i mean
<Mamarok> Oxymoron: that was my best guess, since I don't have those lines
<Oxymoron> Mamarok: Those lines werent there before? :S
<Oxymoron> Mamarok: They came there when I changed mirror to swedish server and then restored to main server? :S
<Oxymoron> Mamarok: I cannot reverse? :S
<Mamarok> Oxymoron: as I said, I don't know, they don't hurt and it doesn't matter, really. This is not a bug nor something that prevents you from suing everything correctly on your system
<Mamarok> using*
<Oxymoron> Mamarok: Yeah its kind a bug because those lines shouldnt be there? And it affect my eyes ... lol :D
<Mamarok> xav3s: that is most uncommon, first time I hear that somebody has a kernel panic, you should verify that nothing is wrong with your hardware
<Mamarok> Oxymoron: *sigh*
<Oxymoron> Mamarok: Its annoying that it ignores those lines and says good on the other ones. Its really silly I know but IT really annoys me a lot because I use apt-get update often.
<Mamarok> Oxymoron: certainly not more than once a day, everything else would be overkill, making a fuss about a few lines is really...beyond my understanding, sorry
<Oxymoron> Mamarok: Why so, in the backports there is updates several times a day? For the moment I havent backports but soon again :P
<Mamarok> Oxymoron: no, that is simply not true
<Oxymoron> Mamarok: Its double so many lines in the temrinal window, I think that is a thing fuss about :D No, but really it should be able to remove it someway? When I change mirror server, EXACTLY where does those settings store in adept?
<turtle^s0up> anyone know why the "Inconsolata" font texts get cut off in terminal display?
<Mamarok> Oxymoron: just stop highlighting me, pleae, I alreay told you I don't know
<Mamarok> please*
<Oxymoron> ALright, sorry :/
<Oxymoron> ANyone else? :D
<SatManUK> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lalalol__> how can i disable quassel from saving chats when i disconnect? i dont want it to remember all the stuff
<Mamarok> SatManUK: you can also query the bot, no need to ask in the channel
<SatManUK> ok
<SatManUK> done now anyway
<Mamarok> Oxymoron: I found this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/weird-apt-get-update-output-diffindex-ign-549310/
<Mamarok> it is a normal message you can't remove, so live with it
<Oxymoron> Mamarok: Awesome xD Thanks for the answer though :) I think you enjoyed my little annoying thing anyway so you googled it :D I googled too but on wrong keywords I suppose :D
<Mamarok> Oxymoron: no, I didn't enjoy it, really, especially not after a days work :(
<Oxymoron> Mamarok: Just kidding :D But you sure did try find some answers though, why not ignore it? :P
<Mamarok> Oxymoron: well, could you please keep your kidding outside a support channel? It's rather annoying
<SatManUK> is .kde4 same on all distros?
<SatManUK> i want to import mail/contacts and settings for kde pim
<SatManUK> from opensuse is this possible just by copying the folder?
<Mamarok> SatManUK: you should ask that in #opensuse, last time I used it it was version 6.3, sorry
<Mamarok> but Kontact should work the same in all distributions normally
<SatManUK> man its changed somewhat since 6.3
<Mamarok> but if you want to copy over from one distribution to another you should be aware that the permissions are not the same
<SatManUK> what changes would be likely?
<Mamarok> well, the user is not the same numbering, Debian/Kubuntu starts the user numbering at 1000, other distros not necessarily, so exporting and importing is certinaly the safer way to go
<SatManUK> suse starts at 1000
<Mamarok> good, other distros don't, like Mandirva and Fedora for example
<Mamarok> Mandriva*
<Mamarok> they start at 500 IIRC
<SatManUK> fedora also i think
<SatManUK> ah you said that lol
<Mamarok> SatManUK: both are originaly based on RedHat, that starts at 500
<Mamarok> SatManUK: also, in Kubuntu the folder structure in Kubuntu is $HOME/.kde/, I think OpenSuSE uses .kde4/
<SatManUK> so i can copy .kde4 to .kde which would help
<Mamarok> SatManUK: yes, but you should check with OpenSuSE nonetheless, just to make sure there are not other changes
<EagleScreen> hello _SatManUK_how do you go?
<EagleScreen> I have re-used .kde/.kde4 for Suse and Kubuntu some times and no problems
<SatManUK> up n running with kubuntu EagleScreen
<EagleScreen> do you already have wireless connection?
<SatManUK> just had to re install without ATi n wifi
<SatManUK> then install prop's after install
<kayve> I need help with LADDAP installation for MatLab
<octocpp> i did  ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.105, and it came up wth the correct IP and Mask,   but i cant seem to ba able to ping my router, it seems I am not really connected ? how do i get connected with ifconfig?
<EagleScreen> kayve: what do you exactly want?
<kayve> I need to install LADDAP
<kayve> http://opendap.org/download/libdap++.html
<Galvatron> Hi
<SatManUK> EagleScreen: wifi up
<SatManUK> so now to figure where the differences
<Galvatron> Is there any way to install KDE 4.3 on Kubuntu 9.04 except from migrating to 9.10, which is too unstable in my case?
<EagleScreen> _SatManUK_: are you using broadcom-sta (wl) really?
<kayve> I tried alien.  I did a tarball but make install didn't work
<kayve> It was some sort of dependency on that page
<EagleScreen> kayve: have you check if there is any task in tasksel for it?
<EagleScreen> has tasksel task for LADDAP?
<kayve> It had INSTALL directions standard ./configure; make install but the make didn't work there wasn't a Makefile it was Makefile.au and Makefile.im or something
<kayve> what's a tasksel?
<EagleScreen> tasksel is a tool to install some things which require installation of several packages in a friendy way
<EagleScreen> but i cannot remember if that thing was in tasksel
<kayve> It doesnt have Ubuntu instructions
<EagleScreen> kayve: run: sudo tasksel and check for it
<kayve> there is not many things there.
<EagleScreen> kayve: what is your Kubuntu version?
<kayve> 8.10?
<kayve> is that the latest or 9.10?
<kayve>  2.6.31-19-generic #56-Ubuntu SMP
<EagleScreen> the latest is 9.10, the one you have by your kernel
<kayve> I'm pretty sure I have the lastest. Installed a few weeks ago?  umm.. in January?
<EagleScreen> okay kayve, then your list of taks in tasksel should be large, but it haven't to contain LADDAP
<kayve> there are 43 things in tasksel is that large?  I don't think so
<EagleScreen> yes it is
<kayve> not by my standards
<EagleScreen> a few time ago tasksel used to have four or five tasks
<kayve> Note: for the Ubuntu binary build offered here you will need to run the following commands in usr/lib: sudo ln -s libssl.so.0.9.8 libssl.so.6 and sudo ln -s libcrypto.so.0.9.8 libcrypto.so.6
<kayve> http://opendap.org/download/ml-structs.html
<SatManUK> night
<e_t_> What is FloodBot?
<nonameNN> just a bot that wont let u flood
<nonameNN> hey, does any one here has an ssd drive??
<rbrunhuber> nonameNN:  I have one
<nonameNN> rbrunhuber: how faster are they comparing with regular sata2 discs?
<nonameNN> rbrunhuber: i mean, is it worth it?
<rbrunhuber> nonameNN: I've never made any benchmarks and I can't compare the current kubuntu on ssd to the experience on hdd.
<nonameNN> rbrunhuber: k thanks... im just tryin to figure out if its worth to pay 500 dollars for one...
<rbrunhuber> nonameNN: What I see is that lucid starts extremely fast. I'd say under 5 seconds from grub till kdm dialog
<nonameNN> rbrunhuber: thats 4 times faster than mine, an when u open apps, are they faster?
<rbrunhuber> nonameNN: I'd not pay this again. I've paid around 650 EUR for it.
<nonameNN> rbrunhuber: when they first came out? im from argentina and they are like u$s 500 here
<rbrunhuber> This floodbot drives me crazy. Does this floodbot prevent users from flooding the channel by flooding it itself?
<james_l> Apparently
<SatManUK> Vroomfondle: ty for your help 2 day 4 distros and this is the only 1 my laptop would take
<nonameNN> hehe
<SatManUK> all rpm based distros have bios errors
<rbrunhuber> SatManUK: This is a really big claim.
<james_l> And unlikely to be true.
<SatManUK> well this is really a perculiar laptop
<nonameNN> !stop | FloodBotK3
<ubottu> FloodBotK3: NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<nonameNN> haha
<nonameNN> funny
<SatManUK> aqll distros i normally used failed in the last 4 days so i tried kubuntu it worked first time
<SatManUK> someone kill that bot
<Torch> wtf?
<SatManUK> or fix it]
<SatManUK> night
<nonameNN> did anyone tried ubuntu on eeepc 1201n?
<james_l> I'm pretty sure one of my laptops is peculiar, and in fact is the only one with the particular bios/hardware. :P
<SatManUK> james_l: hp pavilion dv7-2230sa
<SatManUK> 0000x001f causing conflict acpi region of smb - opensuse
<SatManUK> fedora kernel panic suspected broken bios
<SatManUK> kubuntu worked out of the box
<amdgoon_> [B[A[A
<james_l> That's good
<rbrunhuber> But that does not support your claim that all rpm based distros have bios erros
<james_l> Though if you can, you might want to track down why it failed and post a bugreport on the appropriate bugtracker.
<SatManUK> i will test others and build a list
<SatManUK> most rpm are based on fedora or suse
<james_l> And frankly, it's probably better when making that claim to add 'on my laptop', because I've had a number of machines where they were the only things that worked.
<SatManUK> but not tonight night
<SatManUK> thats what i meant
<SatManUK> specific
<rbrunhuber> On this we can agree.
<SatManUK> suse runs well in all my desktops and last laptop
<cbwcjw> SatManUK: I usually don't encounter problems with *buntu, but this is because the devs work really hard to make sure everything DOES work out of the box
<SatManUK> good
<cbwcjw> Really, it ends up being that *buntu works the most times out of the box.
<SatManUK> normally suse did as well
<cbwcjw> Because of the ubuntu philosophy that it should "Just work"
<SatManUK> but not this time
<cbwcjw> Yeah, 11.2 was a wierd release.
<SatManUK> but the program that downloads drivers is superb
<SatManUK> wish suse would adopt it
<james_l> Heh, there's also the gentoo philosophy (which was needed a few years ago on a lot of hardware, (k)ubuntu wouldn't support everything) of 'If it doesn't work, you can make it work.'
<SatManUK> there are + / in every release
<SatManUK> + -
<rbrunhuber> night all.
<SatManUK> ok im gone
<Pavel> silverlight is causing firefox to crash for me, any ideas?
<Pavel> ( I assume I'm not the first to have trouble watching the olympics)
<cbwcjw> Pavel: theres a thread going ranting about that
<Pavel> where?
<cbwcjw> Ill find
<cbwcjw> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8820045#post8820045
<cbwcjw> love me, I saw it and it was in chrome's history xD
<Torch> this is really... ironic.
<Torch> and pathetic.
<Torch> "flood bots" flooding the channel. great. just great.
<Daughain> Ok then....
<nonameNN> fucking boot
<nonameNN> bot
<nonameNN> he doesnt even say anything to me!
<Riddell> sorry about the bot folks
<Pavel> so if a page tells me to input this from a startup script, does  it mean the command line? '$ MOONLIGHT_OVERRIDES=effects=no firefox
<Pavel> '
<Riddell> Pavel: yes
<Pavel> when I open it with alt+f2 though, it won't run that
<Pavel> riddell, is alt+f2 a command line or just krunner?
<Riddell> Pavel: it's a command line, not sure it's a full shell though, it might not work with the environment variable there
<Riddell> use konsole for a full shell
<Pavel> konsol tells me 'command not found: $'
<Zorael> When I connect a second monitor, my mouse sensitivity skyrockets. I guess it's defined as relative to my screen size, and the new monitor makes that much larger. Can I set the sensitivity to be an absolute value somehow?
<Torch> Pavel: don't enter the $
<Zorael> Make that touchpad sensitivity.
<Pavel> thanks, that worked, now if nbc.com would stop shutting down firefox when I try to watch the olympics that'd be dandy
#kubuntu 2010-02-18
<gioacchino> hey
<gioacchino> someone is using kde 4.4 with kubuntu ??
<gioacchino> i have kubuntu 9.10 64 bit
<gioacchino> and amarok crash everytime i try to start it
<cbwcjw> I do with 32 bit, probably doesn't help :(
<amdgoon> hello yannis
<Zoot365> I'm trying to run Steel Beasts(simulation game) through Wine, but when it comes up the start screen is all pixilated and wierd coloured.  Whats wrong?
<cbwcjw> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Zoot365> 1wine
<Zoot365> !wine
<cbwcjw> Zoot, what I ment was try joining #wine with your question. Just type /join #wine
<Zoot365> ok. Thanks.
<Zoot365> Ok.  #wine is dead, or something and #winehq is silent.  Can anyone answer my question here?
<cbwcjw> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=313 That's all I can recommend. Sorry.
<Zoot365> Thanks.
<robin0800> hello
<cbwcjw> !hi robin0800
<cbwcjw> !hi | robin0800
<ubottu> robin0800: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<robin0800> cbwcjw: just playing with the updated Quassel
<khaije|amalt> i may be a fuddy duddy but konversation seems so much more friendly to me, i can't fathom why quassel is the default
<cbwcjw> Quassel works well for me, but meh.
<khaije|amalt> i'm sure it's awesome but atm it's too irritating for me to want to learn it
<khaije|amalt> brb
<salvad1> Hello. I cannot set dofferent zoom parameters to folders.
<salvad1> Is this normal in Dolphin?
<salvad1> I mean, set some zoom value to one folder and other to other folder and that each folder remembers its zoom value.
<salvad1> Is that possible?
<james_l> What do you mean by zoom?
<tranzform2> ok where is the list of channels...  sorry very newb here
<clone1018> okay so I stoped kdm. Did Xorg -configure and then started KDM. Now when graphical mode starts it loads then turns into a blank screen
<salvad1> Applying a zoom value to the a folder in dolphin.
<james_l> salvad1: If it's what I was trying to find the solution to, which is large icons in detail mode, this worked for me (mostly I use konqueror): Ctrl + Mouse Wheel, and it's stayed the same in all folders.
<salvad1> To see bigger thumbnails icons.
<salvad1> I do not want the same zoom value in all the folder.
<james_l> I think that may work, try it and see.
<james_l> Hrm
<salvad1> Each value to each folder.
<clone1018> Can someone please help lol. Console mode sucks
<james_l> salvad1: While my ctrl + mousewheel works to change that, it doesn't seem to want to be confined to a particular folder.
<james_l> clone1018: KDE 4.4?
<clone1018> The most recent version that comes with Kubuntu
<james_l> What graphics card, which driver, and have you made any changes to kdm?
<clone1018> ATI Radeon x1250. No driver (But worked perfectly before) and no
<clone1018> Okay it seems like the background loads and programs load (or at least the wallet) but not the ui
<clone1018> and I cant click on any links.
<clone1018> lol
<clone1018> So ya
<clone1018> Any ideas?
<Svetlio> hi all
<Svetlio> can you help me
<Svetlio> please
<Svetlio> ?
<cbwcjw> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Svetlio> About Kubuntu,i can't connect with wireless
<Svetlio> i can connect with lan cabel but with wirelles i can't
<Svetlio> im a new in "linux world"
<Svetlio> and.. i don't know..
<Svetlio> how repire my problem
<Svetlio> repair*
<Billy> Hello
<Svetlio> hi
<Svetlio> Billy can you help me?
<Billy> i am looking at connecting apache to sql server
<Billy> can it be done?
<Svetlio> i dont know
<Svetlio> sry dude
<clone1018> Why would you connect apache and sql?
<clone1018> They dont need to be connected as apache doesnt use sql
<Billy> school project .
<clone1018> Well as far as I know
<clone1018> They dont connect
<Daughain> I love how often I see that answer around here. =)
<Daughain> "school project" that is.
<clone1018> lol
<Billy> yes ... lol
<Billy> i got to fire up some transaction to a sql sitting on windows 2003 server and get some data back from a sql server
<Billy> yes, ms sql server
 * Daughain chuckles....
<clone1018> lol
<clone1018> btw
<clone1018> this is kubuntu help
<Daughain> THats ok, Billy, I wanna make a netbook act like a cel phone. =) And, still trying to define the questions to ask about it. =)
<Billy> yes, i wanna make my netbook to a server as well.. lol
<Billy> gotta go
<clone1018> anyways
<Daughain> I think he may have missed my point...
<clone1018> I am stuck in console mode
<clone1018> with irssi
<Daughain> Damn, what did *you* delete??
<clone1018> lol
<clone1018> I just restarted kdm
<Daughain> Thats how I got there the last two times. =)
<Daughain> Deleted the wrong package.
<Daughain> restarted kdm????
<clone1018> stopped it
<clone1018> then started it
<clone1018> To configure xorg
<Daughain> via terminal?
<clone1018> via tty1
<Daughain> You try a system reboot?
<clone1018> Yes
<clone1018> several times
<Daughain> I remember doing something like that once and a reboot solved it.
<Daughain> OK, well, Thats all the advice I had...Sorry.
<clone1018> lol
<clone1018> thanks anyways
<Daughain> I may not know much, but I still try to help. =)
<clone1018> I guess I will just use telnet to browse the web
<clone1018> :P
<Daughain> EEeew...
<Daughain> I remember telnet...
<clone1018> ya lol
<Daughain> From *before* gui.
<Daughain> Good luck, mate.
<ev0sx1> folks
<Daughain> Morning, ev0sx1
<ev0sx1> assume you have 2 partitions. one with 80gb, and another with 10gb. I have linux installed also on the 80gb partition, but i installed on the 10gb partition an older version. Both of kubuntu 9.10. How can i make the linux install on the 10gb partition assume all system files are on the 10gb, but the home folder and all other preferences and installed programs are on the 80gb partition?
<m44> Buenas noches
<m44> ¿Alguien vivo?
<e_t_> !es | m44
<ubottu> m44: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Daughain> Anyone know if it is plossible to access the phone number assigned to a 3G card byu the carrier and use it to place and receive calls?
<jrbello> dddddd
<e_t_> Daughain: I would expect not. I think data communications go over a different frequency than voice.
<Daughain> Not with 3G, as far as I have been able to tell. All the same. GPRS/Edge is different.
<clone1018> I stopped and started KDM and now the UI wont load up. How do I fix this?
<james_l> clone1018: do you mean the KDE UI or the KDM login window?
<clone1018> I set it to auto login. So it logs me in. Then the splash screen pops up. Loads then the bg goes away and all I am left with is cursor and black screen
<Daughain> Thats why I keep gnome, and dont auto login...
<clone1018> but kde is awesome
<clone1018> Gnome is boring lol
<Daughain> I agree, but, when I screw up kde, I can backup to gnome, and usualy get kde fixed. =)
<Daughain> ONly had to do a kde reinstall once, so far. =)\
<clone1018> is it that buggy?
<Daughain> NO, I'm that new. =)
<e_t_> clone1018: it sounds like Plasma isn't starting automatically. See if you can get krunner (alt+F2). If you can, type plasma-desktop and hit enter.
<clone1018> I did
<clone1018> Still blank screen
<e_t_> Try opening Konsole and typing plasma-desktop there. That way, you'll be able to see any output.
<clone1019> I get tons of errors
<clone1019> Most of them invalid index
<e_t_> What I've seen work in the past is to delete ~/.kde/share/config/[anything with plasma in the name].
<clone1019> Wait seriously?
<clone1019> Dont i need plasma?
 * Daughain chuckles...
<clone1019> :<
<Daughain> Deleting plasma files will force kde to re-create them.
<Daughain> After a few reboots...
<clone1019> lol
<clone1019> ok
<Daughain> I dont know your answer, but I can explain it once I hear it.....????
<ev0sx1> Daughain: you there?
<Daughain> Usualy.
<Daughain> Gmme a few more horus and the answer may be partially. =)
<ev0sx1> lol
<ev0sx1> Daughain: if possible, help me out
<ev0sx1> assume you have 2 partitions. one with 80gb, and another with 10gb. I have linux installed also on the 80gb partition, but i installed on the 10gb partition an older version. Both of kubuntu 9.10. How can i make the linux install on the 10gb partition assume all system files are on the 10gb, but the home folder and all other preferences and installed programs are on the 80gb partition?
<clone1018> Okay I deleted everything I could find
<clone1018> And restarted
<clone1018> 2 times
<clone1018> it appeared for a second then went away
<Daughain> May take a few more reboots, clone1018
<clone1018> ok lol
<ev0sx1> Daughain: any help, or you will keep ignoring my question?
<Daughain> ev0sx1: I'm a newb, honestly.....You will need to make some manual edits to files, but I dont know which ones. =( Dude, I got three p[eople asking me questions right now, and I can only tyupe so fast.
<ev0sx1> kay
<ev0sx1> sorry
<ev0sx1> and thanks anyway
<Daughain> ev0sx1: All I can say about which files would be to google it.....
<Daughain> What ya need to do is change pathnames.
<e_t_> ev0sx1: you will need to edit /etc/fstab.
<ev0sx1> e_t_: only?
<Daughain> You can do that in fstab???
<ev0sx1> i was messing out with the blkid
<ev0sx1> but
<ev0sx1> i was unable to be 100% sure of the real UUID
<ev0sx1> i know how to change the /home folder to the other partition
<ev0sx1> easily done on the user manager screen
<ev0sx1> as for the other folders i don't know.
<ev0sx1> All i know is that on windows it was easy
<ev0sx1> lol
<ev0sx1> e_t_: any idea? i found help online, but only to change the home screen
<clone1018> :/
<clone1018> 10th time restarting
<e_t_> I don't know how to get the UUID either. If you find it, you should be able to add an fstab entry with a mount point of /home and that *should* make it a permanent mount.
<jacquesdupontd> hi guys
<e_t_> clone1018: what version of Kubuntu, of KDE?
<ev0sx1> yes i know... and getting the blkid command is also easy
<jacquesdupontd> i'm actually building my touchbook prototype that should be produced if things are going ok in the year
<clone1018> Newest of Kubuntu and Not sure on KDE
<jacquesdupontd> that said i'm searching for a kubuntu version to be used smoothly with fingers and touch screen only
<clone1018> But i think its the newest
<e_t_> clone1018: one way to find out your KDE version is to open a KDE app (dolphin, konsole, konqueror) and click about > about KDE.
<clone1018> ok one sec
<clone1018> 2.3.2
<clone1018> should I update?
<e_t_> clone1018: KDE 2.3.2? That sounds ancient.
<clone1018_> 4.3.2*
<clone1018_> lol
<clone1018_> Should I update?
<asobi> how do i configure a new monitor? switched from crt to lcd, lcd is using old resolution from crt
<Daughain> 4.3.2 is what I installed last month.....
<Daughain> But., I didnt know 4.4 was officially released yet.
<e_t_> KDE 4.4 was released two weeks ago (time?), but you'd have to get it from the kubuntu backports ppa. It's not Ubuntu official, and won't be until Lucid.
<clone1018_> So what do I do...
<Daughain> e_t_: Ah, ok. I knew it was slated for lucid, but didnt know they actualy released on backports...
<Daughain> Also been busy wth other things the last few weeks.
<clone1018_> So... I just wait
<e_t_> If you want to upgrade to 4.4, type "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports" (no quotes), then do the update/upgrade cycle.
<Daughain> Nah, waiting on lucid for a variety of reasons. =)
<da> do they make a wire to hook up for 2 machines, 1 w/windows, 1 w/linux?
<e_t_> da: you mean a crossover ethernet cable?
 * Daughain chuckles.
<da> I guess,
<da> does that work?
<e_t_> There's no special equipment to connect a Windows and a Linux computer, it's all in the configuration.
<da> And how does that work?
<e_t_> It depends on what you're planning to do.
<da> Don't know what I want to do, I would like to have a new computer with windows XP, but I still like Linux.
<e_t_> The easiest way to network them is to setup static IP addresses (set 192.168.0.2 on one and 192.168.0.3 on the other). Then, you'll need to setup Samba on the Linux machine. That will give you the ability to share files.
<da> Is Sanba a linux OS?
<clone1018_> Samba is a file sharing server
<e_t_> No. It's a program that lets Linux share files with Windows.
<da> Does Ubuntu have it on its OS?
<e_t_> You can install it easily.
<da> okay, I'll go look. ty
<clone1018> I upgraded to the newest version
<clone1018> Still no UI
<e_t_> plasma still crashing if you start it manually?
<clone1018> yes
<e_t_> Hmm. I checked Google, but didn't find much helpful. The first step is always delete ~/.kde/share/config/*plasma*rc. Some people had it work for them and for some, it didn't. I don't know what to tell you. The last time I had a plasma issue like that, I ended up re-installing (because I usually messed up other stuff too).
<clone1018> i guess I will reinstall then
<clone1018> sigh
<e_t_> On the bright side (if there is one), I seem to learn a little more every time I reinstall.
<ubuntuku> clone1018: type startx
<clone1018> lol
<clone1018> x is started a long time ago
<ubuntuku> delete *authority files in your home folder
<ubuntuku> then type: sudo shutdown -r now
<clone1018> ...
<e_t_> ubuntuku: will that fix Plasma?
<ubuntuku> yes
<ubuntuku> delete .Xauthority
<ubuntuku> delete .ICEauthority
<ubuntuku> then type: sudo shutdown -r now
<clone1018> that didnt fix it
<clone1018> Anymore ideas?
<Cheapy> If I enable desktop effects, there is a 2-3 second delay between when I click on an application on the taskbar and when it is restored to its previous size. Does anyone know why this could be? I've googled everything I could think of to no avail.
<snarkfish> ok so i just rescanned my amarok database and now it is totally F***ed
<snarkfish> what is the deal?
<ubuntuku> hmm that trick worked for me
<clone1018> Here is what i did in order. startx > delete those files and then exectuted the shutdown command you said
<ubuntuku> try remove ~/.kde/share/config
<e_t_> snarkfish: in what way is your database .... ?
<clone1018> ubuntuku: and then what
<snarkfish> well i lied
<snarkfish> i restarted amarok and now everything is back to where it belongs..
<snarkfish> wierd
<clone1018> "Have you tried turning it on and off again"... "No.... Oh hey it works now"
<snarkfish> well after all the problems Im facing i think im due for alittle frustration
<snarkfish> :)
<clone1018> hehe
<clone1018> all the problems you are facing?
<clone1018> I dont have a UI
<snarkfish> why would rescanning cause all my music to dissapear
<snarkfish> if you dont have a UI then why are you in here?
<clone1018> Anything Linux is buggy
<e_t_> Technically, the command line is a UI. You just lack a *G*UI.
<snarkfish> lol
<clone1018> I am in here because I need my GUI back
<clone1018> lol
<ubuntuku> clone: reboot again sudo shutdown -r now
<snarkfish> oh you have gui problems
<snarkfish> well good luck dude
<snarkfish> later all
<skreech> Is there a rekonq 0.4 ppa?
<clone1018> No luck
<clone1018> http://pastebin.com/mdac5b3d
<clone1018> Thats whats in the Developer Information
<jschall> My canon digital camera does not show up on the "recently plugged in" devices list when i plug it in, but i can go system settings -> advanced -> digital camera and its there. Its not mounted in dolphin, but i can go to camera:/ and there's a folder for it there but no pictures anywhere. gwenview does not see it.
<jschall> worked fine with gnome.
<jschall> this is with kde 4.4
<clone1018> I guess
<e_t_> At this point, I'd file a bug report with KDE. If nothing else, the reporting process might turn up a similar bug and point you in the right direction.
<clone1018> I will just reinstall
<jschall> e_t_: who, me?
<clone1018> Nome
<e_t_> jschall: not you, clone1018. Sorry, I should have specified.
<ubuntuku> clone: do u have plasma-desktop installed?
<clone1018> Maybe. I'm not sure at this point lol
<jschall> should i just install gnome-volume-manager?
<clone1018> I did at first
<clone1018> But now its anyones guess
<ubuntuku> apt-cache policy plasma-desktop
<e_t_> jschall: Have you tried Digikam? Also, what model camera?
<clone1018> Installed: (none)
<ubuntuku> install it then
<clone1018> apt-get install plasma-desktop?
<jschall> e_t_: powershot s3 is
<ubuntuku> yep
<jschall> e_t_: no haven't tried digikam
<jschall> e_t_: but i shouldn't need any extra programs for my freaking camera to work!
<jschall> e_t_: i'll try it
<clone1018> If this works
<clone1018> I am going to freak out lol
<e_t_> jschall: If that model uses SD cards for storage, I'd probably just use a card reader.  I suggested Digikam because it's a fairly complete photo program, and I have used it in the past with my XTi.
<jschall> e_t_: don't have a card reader.
<jschall> e_t_: trying digikam
<clone1018> Thanks so much for everyone who helped :D
<megaman> how can i change the background and text colors when i send?
<james_l> clone1018: What did it end up being?
<clone1018> Well after all that I dont know
<clone1018> lol
<clone1018> I know it was installed at first
<clone1018> But at the end it wasnt
<e_t_> Well, it's always the simple things.
<james_l> Yeah, I rebuilt a package because the one in kubuntu wasn't new enough... I rebuilt it on a different machine, and freaked out, then did a --version, and realized what I did.
<james_l> ssh is a wonderful tool, and a very frustrating at times.
<David_HII> anyone got any experience fixing resolution issues with ubuntu?
<e_t_> What kind of resolution issues?
<David_HII>  only have 800x600 and 640:480 avail
<e_t_> Desktop/laptop? ATI/nVidia? Ubuntu version?
<David_HII> desktop emachines  and ubuntu 9.10
<David_HII> intel chipset
<e_t_> Kubuntu, right?
<David_HII> ubuntu and Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 950
<e_t_> What should the monitor display at?
<David_HII> 1024x768
<hanbin973> merong
<hanbin973> 메
<hanbin973> 롱
<e_t_> David_Hill: OK. First, we need to kill Xorg (sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop). Then, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. Finally, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start.
<genii> e_t_: That won't make a new xorg.conf any more
<genii> you want: sudo X -configure && sudo mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11  instead
<David_HII> ok
<David_HII> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<David_HII> Upstart job, you may also use the stop(8) utility, e.g. stop gdm
<David_HII> stop: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.97" (uid=1000 pid=6512 comm="stop) interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Stop" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init"))
<David_HII> david@ubuntu-desktop:~/Downloads$
<FloodBotK3> David_HII: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<David_HII> so do i need to do somthing different?
<genii> sudo stop gdm            for stopping it, and sudo start gdm    to start it
<David_HII> ok
<genii> Although you likely want kdm there if you're using Kubuntu
<root> e_t_:  give me the instructions one more time please
<agb> i need help i already have ubuntu with gnome since last year but i decide to install kde, everything fine but  when i tried to connect with a wireless network it simply no conect i've tried with many networks but  nothing it only waiting for connection please help (PD: sorry for my english, i was in gnome for obvious rason jeje :D)
<e_t_> Guest99213: genii says my fix won't work anymore. After a second look, s/he's probably right.
<genii> Guest99213:  You can generate an xorg.conf by: logout to gdm ... choose "console login" as session type. Once logged into console, stop X: sudo stop gdm         then generate a new xorg: sudo X -configure       then copy it to where it should be: sudo mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11      then restart gdm: sudo start gdm
<Guest99213> ok ty
<Guest99213> brb
<e_t_> agb: is the network you are trying to connect to password protected? Did you enter the password?
<jacquesdupontd> hey guys
<jacquesdupontd> im sorry to be asking that but i'm trying to add xinerama to an xorgserver X11 that has built without it
<jacquesdupontd> how can i do that ? am i obliged to recompile ?
<agb> yes i've written the password of each network but never connect there is something i didn't say: kde can connect with a cable network only the wireless have problems :S
<e_t_> agb: If you log into the Gnome desktop, does it work right?
<Bugsbane> Anyone know what version of Koffice will be in Kubuntu 10.04? Feature freeze is today and it's still at 2.0.2, while even Kubuntu 9.10 has Koffice 2.1...
<agb> yes in gnome there is no problem, i don't think that the  problem is a driver because in kde the network manager find the wireless networks but even when i select one and in the new window i put the net info there is still waiting for connection and never connect
<e_t_> agb: Hmm. I researched your problem, and a few people on the forums suggest trying wicd (sudo apt-get install wicd).
<agb> i can install it in gnome and no problem?
<agb> so when i have installed it i log in kde
<agb> ?
<e_t_> wicd does not depend on any desktop. you could use it in kde, gnome, xfce...
<agb> ahhh
<agb> thanks!!!!!!! :D
<e_t_> agb: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<agb> :D
<agb> ooo i was in kde jeje thanks e_t_
<navetz> hey guys, i currently have a server that is running fairly slow. How do I find out what is causing it to bog down? I want to know if its the internet connection, or perhaps enough ram, or not enough processing power.
<DarkriftX> what handles edge snapping? wm? dm? win decorator?
<nikhil_> hi guys, is synaptic package manager available for kubuntu 9.10? I tried searching software manager but i only get synaptic pointing device drivers
<DarkriftX> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<DarkriftX> will do it
<DarkriftX> but i think it came installed by default
<Speedy2> Anyone using digikam 1.10 with KDE 4.4 SC ?
<vbgunz> fellas I really hope this isn't too long but in Konqueror 4.4 I get 5 certificate checks for this link on wiredmagazine http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/02/e-readers-innovations-2010/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+wired/index+(Wired:+Index+3+(Top+Stories+2))&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher
<vbgunz> why so many, one time I got 12
<Sirconis> newbie question: Is kubuntu basically a different UI for ubuntu, kinda like a skin? Can it be applied over an existing ubuntu installation without losing anything?
<oinkoinkoink> Supppp guys
<amichair> will oo.o 3.2 be backported to karmic?
<shadeslayer> amichair: maybe
<amichair> shadeslayer: are you sure about that? :-p
<shadeslayer> amichair: well if the developers are free enough... sure why not
<Mamarok> amichair: maybe means exactly that, may be :)
<amichair> Mamarok: ;-)
<shadeslayer> amichair: well do you know packaging?
<shadeslayer> amichair: you can build packages in your PPA and then request them to be backported...
<shadeslayer> (idk if you can do that even if you dont know packaging)
<adonys> hi
<starslights> morning to everyone
<Galvatron> Hi
<Galvatron> Is there any way to install KDE 4.3.x on Kubuntu 9.04, since it was removed from repos? I can;t migrate to Kubuntu 9.10 because of problems ith X.org and Compiz.
<ben_q> hello, which program can I use to create an iso of a video dvd? diskdump does not remove the copy-protection and the iso is thus not playable on a mediatank :(
<jarle> is there a script that will be run when X starts no matter if I use KDE/kdm or Gnome/gdm? So far it seems like neither ~/.xinitrc or ~/.xsession is executed in a standard kubuntu startup?
<Anubis> hi ! is anyone tried kde sc 4.4 ?
<AzikaCorp> Anubis: yes
<Anubis> AzikaCorp: any problems with 4.4 ?
<AzikaCorp> when I reboot, my screen was black, I could only see my cursor but I was able to lauch any soft
<AzikaCorp> Anubis: I installed plasma-desktop and plasma-desktopthemes-artwork, and no problem anymore
<Anubis> i see. i asked because i want to know if it is ok to try it without messing my kde box
<Lantizia1> Hey! any KDE/Firefox users here?
<AzikaCorp> yes
<Lantizia1> I'm curious to know if when you go to a save/open dialog box - if you get a GTK/Gnome one or a Qt/KDE one
<AzikaCorp> Lantizia1: KDE one
<Lantizia1> interesting - but it's the same Firefox package that a normal Ubuntu (gnome) user would install right?
<AzikaCorp> Lantizia1: of course ^^
<Lantizia1> so what lets firefox know it should launch the KDE file chooser?
<Lantizia1> or is firefox just happens to be both kde and gnome "aware" and checks itself?
<AzikaCorp> Lantizia1: there's a gnome package and a KDE package
<Lantizia1> you just confirmed they're the same
<Lantizia1> AzikaCorp: ?
<AzikaCorp> Lantizia1: in this case, KDE take care about that
<AzikaCorp> Lantizia1: all this is possible thanks to the modularity of linux
<Vge> hey, is it possible again to use 3.x lookalike desktop in KDE 4.x?
<lalalol> hi, does anyone know how to make a shortcut for the System Monitor?
<Vge> lalalol: create new link to application->application tab, "ksysguard" as command?
<lalalol> i mean a keyboard shortcut Vge,sorry
<BluesKaj> howdy
<Vge> lalalol: ctrl+esc ?
<shadowhywind> hay all, i did a  bunch of upgrades a few days ago, to KDE 4.4 I believe. Now after a min the monitor goes off. Theres even time, when I am doing stuff, it will blink off for a second. Any ideas?
<lalalol> Vge, yeah, thats system activity, i want system monitor, then i can watch my cpu and swap and ram
<BluesKaj> lalalol, have you explored kmenu apps at all ...look around before asking ppl to hold your hand at every turn
<lalalol> yes i have
<BluesKaj> then you'll find the sytem monitor there
<lalalol> i want a keyboard shortcut for it
<n8w1ng> hey
<n8w1ng> how do i print(lpr) under a different username than im logged in?
<n8w1ng> anyone?
<Kolia> shadowhywind: are you sure you upgraded completely?
<shadowhywind> Kolia: I have no reasons to believe otherwise
<Kolia> shadowhywind: what does sudo apt-get upgrade says ?
<Kolia> no blocked or kept back packages?
<shadowhywind> well, i just ran that a few mins ago, just some firefox upgrades, which I did. So now everythings been updated, nothing held back
<Kolia> ok
<Kolia> no idea then
<andrey_> opa
<n8w1ng> how do i pass a username while printin via lpr?
<Vroomfondle> hmmm... having added the PPA for KDE4.4, how exactly does one install it? An aptitude safe-upgrade
<Vroomfondle> doesn't seem to list the packages I'd expect
<shadeslayer> Vroomfondle: sudo apt-get update first
<Vroomfondle> yeah, done that
<Vroomfondle> will do it again to be sure
<shadeslayer> Vroomfondle: the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Vroomfondle> Ah, that worked. I wonder why aptitude safe-upgrade didn't do it.
<Vroomfondle> perhaps it considers this option unsafe ;)
<shadeslayer> Vroomfondle: hmm no idea :)
<drostie> have recent aptitude updates broken Alt-F2 for any other users out there, or just me? :<
<shadeslayer> drostie: i can use krunner fine
<drostie> shadeslayer: from alt-f2? I can use it fine from right-clicking on my desktop, but that's not the same. :<
<shadeslayer> drostie: try running krunner in a konsole
<drostie> shadeslayer: that's also fine. it's the keybinding that's messed up for me.
<shadeslayer> drostie: oh.... K > System settings > Keyboard and mouse
<drostie> D: i think I found part of the problem. Keys bound to "Meta" are no longer the same as keys bound to "Alt." :x
<n8w1ng> can i resize a swap partition without using any live cd?
<drostie> n8w1ng: presumably by using swapoff and then resizing it with gparted/qtparted.
<n8w1ng> drostie: ok,thx..
<drostie> shadeslayer: yeah, I've found it in there. Basically, all of those prefs need to be changed from their defaults. :x
<drostie> well, actually, I think I'll just change them as I need them.
<n8w1ng> drostie: btw if i run free -m it shows 3 gb of memory, but ive got 4gb....runnin 64bit kubuntu...isnt it weird?
<drostie> But it's weird that my keyboard used to fire the keypress as Alt and is now firing it as Meta. :x
<drostie> n8w1ng: might be, might be. I'm more used to using top for the same information. but I don't know much about the backend of either.
<drostie> It might mean that one of four RAM chips is burned out, or something like that. :x
<n8w1ng> drostie: ye,the top shows 4gb
<n8w1ng> drostie: hmm how big should i make the swap file...a bit over 4gb rite?doesnt have to b like 5-6
<drostie> n8w1ng: it really depends on the rest of the system's setup and intention.
<n8w1ng> drostie: heh sry i actualy forgot to mentiond what is my problme:))) i need to resize the swap file in order to enable hibernation
<zyx> Hello. I can't hear any sound with flash player, After installimg my VGA driver. (nVidia) Any ideas?
<drostie> ah. I don't know much about hibernation, myself. I *really* prefer a clean slate each time I start up my computer or web browser. I hate having the persistent mess. :x
<n8w1ng> drostie: the file has 690mb rite now:))) a bit too little:)
<drostie> also, I like crypto disks too much. ^^;;
<drostie> But, um, yes. You'll need more space for the hibernation file than memory (virtual or real) that you plan to be using at any given time.
<drostie> It's usually safe to go with something like "twice RAM" or so, but if you've got big plans for those extra 4GB then you can shave a bit off of them.
<drostie> In general there's no exact number, as any virtual buffer you specify could one day, on hibernate, be fully allocated with stuff left in RAM. :D
<n8w1ng> drostie: ye thats the problem...i havent got that much(ram*2)
<n8w1ng> drostie: 5g's would b my top i guess
<drostie> well then I'd either buy a bigger hard drive or delete old data. :P
<drostie> the "you really don't need 30GB of porn" rule strikes again! :D
<n8w1ng> drostie: no way man,im not touchin my most important folder "porn"...
<SatManUK> is there any way to extend the amount of time a user is logged in before being logged out when multiple sessions are open - if i open a second session under a new user the previous sessions logs out even if i tell it to lock
<v1ttu> is there anyway to make konqueror suck less?
<shadeslayer> v1ttu: install rekonq or chromium?
<Vge> maby by chosing a other name than a swearword as your nick?
<v1ttu> rekonq is even worse than konqueror
<Vge> konqueror is the sole reason im sticking with KDE atm
<v1ttu> for flash*
<v1ttu> why?!??
<shadeslayer> v1ttu: oh wow... thats a slap on our face
<shadeslayer> v1ttu: why would you say that rekonq sucks?
<v1ttu> shade?
<v1ttu> it sucks for flash
<|||apriori|||> hm? rekonq absolutely rocks
<shadeslayer> v1ttu: yeah im one of the people helping out rekonq :)
<Vge> i dont use it for browsing thou
<shadeslayer> v1ttu: do you have the flash plugin installed?
<v1ttu> yes lol
<|||apriori|||> well, for me it did already replace konqueror.. mostly.
<v1ttu> its great except for flash
<shadeslayer> v1ttu: ok then whats the problem with the flash?
<|||apriori|||> flash.. just beat up adobe
<v1ttu> ummm
<v1ttu> resiing youtube vids
 * shadeslayer wonders when the www will use html5
<v1ttu> resizing*
<v1ttu> some flash content crashes the browser
<shadeslayer> v1ttu: hmm.. well thats a flash issue,not a rekonq issue..
<shadeslayer> v1ttu: lemme try that out
<v1ttu> sometimes you only get audio and no video
<v1ttu> dosent happen in konqueror with the same flash tho
<v1ttu> rekonq needs to mature more anyway, its only young ^^
<|||apriori|||> actually flash should mature someday ^^
<v1ttu> lol
<|||apriori|||> cpu usage of 100% for even the tiniest applications... its a joke.
<v1ttu> its worse for me on windows tbh
<v1ttu> flash on linux is better
<shadeslayer> v1ttu: ok i can reproduce the issue
<v1ttu> which issue?
<shadeslayer> *but* its a flash issue
<shadeslayer> v1ttu: resizing
<v1ttu> nope coz it works in konqueror and opera
<v1ttu> its a rekonq issue
<shadeslayer> hmm
<SatManUK> if we are talking about browsers, why do some sites refuse to work in ff but work in konq..
<v1ttu> dunno :(
<|||apriori|||> SatManUK: I guess some unrare standard breakage is the cause...
<SatManUK> my housemate is waiting for his security licence and when you login into security licencing authority website firefox doesn't run their php
<SatManUK> but konqueror works fine
<v1ttu> konqueror is pretty awful though
<SatManUK> for some things is better than ff....
<v1ttu> wrong sized text boxs are pretty annoying :/
<SatManUK> konq reminds me of ie
<|||apriori|||> SatManUK, v1ttu, a few months ago the topic in #khtml was "implementing mutually exclusive bugs everyday"
<|||apriori|||> that's the sole reason why several browsers got problems and others don't
<v1ttu> huh?
<SatManUK> i don't get that..
<|||apriori|||> most of the websites don't obey standards...
<v1ttu> i see
<|||apriori|||> so any browser not implementing such actually "buggy" behaviour is doomed to fail
<v1ttu> but
<v1ttu> standards arent the problem
<v1ttu> its bugs
<v1ttu> mostly ui
<FloodBotK1> v1ttu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<v1ttu> and the smearing bug is really bad
<|||apriori|||> sure, I don't say konqueror is bug free...
<v1ttu> its the worst browser ive ever used
<|||apriori|||> but the major problem isnt khtm, webkit or gecko.. its the god damn website designer tools like frontpage etc. that pretty much "shit" on standard compliance.
<v1ttu> i wish the kde intergrated firefox didnt break so easily
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<|||apriori|||> Pici: is the channel currently in use otherwise? no.. so its simple as "not to read" for you.
<Pici> |||apriori|||: Nevertheless, its offtopic.  #kubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic would be the appropriate places to discuss.
<shadeslayer> |||apriori|||: nope
<shadeslayer> |||apriori|||: Pici is right
<SatManUK> how to prevent kde kicking out one user then a second session is opened on f9?
<SatManUK> when*
<shadeslayer> SatManUK: isnt that default behaviour?
<shadeslayer> multiple users...
<SatManUK> yes
<SatManUK> but its not working
<shadeslayer> hmm
<v1ttu> is there anyway to fix this problem in konqueror?
<shadeslayer> no idea then :)
<v1ttu> http://i50.tinypic.com/2egecua.png
<SatManUK> I have different accounts on my laptop to keep different work seperate
<v1ttu> the really small text box...
<SatManUK> personal login "stuart"
<SatManUK> work login "extreme"
<SatManUK> logged in as stuart, but wanna check work e-mail open a session on f9 as user "extreme" whilst i am browsing mail, "stuart" gets logged out on f7
<shadeslayer> v1ttu: the problem is with the site not konqueror imo
<SatManUK> after about 1 minute
<shadeslayer> ( yes this happens on many sites )
<v1ttu> ugh no
<v1ttu> it happens in rekonq too
<v1ttu> its a ui bug
<shadeslayer> v1ttu: thats what im telling you ><
<v1ttu> rendering ui*
<v1ttu> lolz
<shadeslayer> v1ttu: most of the sites support only FF or IE
<v1ttu> why does it happen?
<rerx> hi guys, has anybody of you got Digikam 1.1.0 running on Karmic with KDE 4.4?
<v1ttu> i know that but..
<v1ttu> ummm
<shadeslayer> v1ttu: these sites are just tested with FF and IE and nowadays chrome.. not rekonq or konqueror
<shadeslayer> v1ttu: you can try changing the browser identification
<v1ttu> 1.0 works rerx
<shadeslayer> v1ttu: try changing it to IE or dont send the identification at all
<v1ttu> false user agent doesnt work
<v1ttu> nor does no agent lol
<v1ttu> it happens on loads of sites tho
<rerx> v1ttu: yes, I know, but 1.0 crashes a lot, 1.1.0 mainly introduces countless bugfixes
<shadeslayer> Pici: btw is there a page for signing up on wiki.kubuntu?
<v1ttu> i see
<v1ttu> i dont use digikam much ^^
<Pici> shadeslayer: Signing up for what?
<shadeslayer> Pici: a wiki name
<shadeslayer> Pici: the problem is that when i try to Register it redirects me to a openide login which then gives me : UnknownTimeZoneError
<Pici> shadeslayer: I'm not sure, I registered on the wiki long before there was any launchpad integration, I'm not sure how it works now.
<rerx> i tried to build it and kipi-plugins myself but it resulted in package chaos for me... and if i'm not mistaken their ppa only provides a version that works on kde 4.3
<shadeslayer> Pici: http://imagebin.ca/view/U5V3RmWu.html
<shadeslayer> Pici: any ideas if i can get more help on this issue?
<SatManUK> Pici: do you know how i can resolve this time out issue so i can have mutliple users logged in on mutliple fkeys?
<v1ttu> so i guess theres no way to make konqueror not suck........ok >_<
<Pici> shadeslayer: Er.  I'm not sure who handles the kubuntu wiki.... #kubuntu-devel or maybe #ubuntu-doc
<SatManUK> because it is frustrating when one user gets kicked out
<SatManUK> defats the point of multiuser..
<shadeslayer> v1ttu: um just use chromium till we replace konqueror.. or if you want kde apps only,arora
<v1ttu> arora is too minimal
<v1ttu> sucks with flash too XD
<shadeslayer> v1ttu: use html5+chromium
<v1ttu> also doesnt intergrate with kde...#
<v1ttu> read above :P
<Pici> SatManUK: I'm sorry, I don't know.  I don't actually use KDE <.<
<v1ttu> integrate*
<SatManUK> do are you just a console person Pici?
<Pici> SatManUK: console and gnome.
<SatManUK> strange to see support for a kde distribution with people who don't use kde..
<genii> SatManUK: The underlying system is the same no matter the desktop
<v1ttu> and btw shadeslayer, is rekonqs flash support handled by nsplugins?
<SatManUK> who is the best person to ask in here?
<v1ttu> about?
<SatManUK> the mutliuser kickout issue
<v1ttu> which kde are you using?
<SatManUK> 4.4
<v1ttu> mmmm
<v1ttu> i dont have any issue like that
<SatManUK> but i have experienced it with kde 4.3 on other platforms
<v1ttu> how many accounts do you have switched?
<SatManUK> v1ttu: do you have multiple sessions running
<v1ttu> just 1?
<SatManUK> just 2
<v1ttu> not at the min no
<SatManUK> then you can't replicate it
<v1ttu> but it doesnt boot anyone out when iy has
<v1ttu> it*
<SatManUK> do me a favour, create a second user on your system
<v1ttu> there is aleready 3
<SatManUK> login on f9 with the second user and just see if f7 logs out..
<v1ttu> already*
<v1ttu> lol
<SatManUK> well fine just login on f9 with another user
<v1ttu> kk brb
<SatManUK> and see if it kicks you out lol
<SatManUK> if you get kicked out we know why..
<sate> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<v1ttu> i wasnt kicked
<v1ttu> okkkkkkkk
<v1ttu> satmakuk
<v1ttu> i wasnt kicked if that helps but i dunno :3
<andreas_> penis
<SatManUK> yes
<SatManUK> strange
<v1ttu> penis?
<SatManUK> it did it on my several times
<v1ttu> i dont wanna see your dick
<v1ttu> put it away :'(
<v1ttu> hold on
<v1ttu> f9
<v1ttu> what do ya mean by that?
<SatManUK> mutliple x sessions
<SatManUK> not multiple console sessions
<v1ttu> ctrl+alt+f9?
<SatManUK> yes
<v1ttu> oh
<v1ttu> i didnt do that
<SatManUK> hence why you didn't get kicked lol
<v1ttu> i just switched users through the menu
<andreas_> But i though KDE fan boys liked penis
<v1ttu> lol yea
<SatManUK> you mean you switched into f1>f6?
<v1ttu> does loving your own penis count?
<SatManUK> a console session
<SatManUK> andreas_: are you a girly gnome?
<v1ttu> i use switch use in the menu
<v1ttu> i dont know how to do it anyother way
<andreas_> Kde is too shiny, it blinds me
<v1ttu> any other*
<SatManUK> i click start new session
<SatManUK> and it opens a second session on ctrl alt f9
<SatManUK> and previous session is on ctrl alt f7
<v1ttu> where does it say that?
<SatManUK> when you click leave > switch user
<v1ttu> oic
<v1ttu> ill try
<SatManUK> Kickoff > Leave > Swtich User > Lock Session and start a new one on Ctrl Alt F9
<genii> andreas_: Stop trolling
<v1ttu> i still dont get kicked
<sate> How do I get compiz working
<sate> like what respos do I download, and getting it to actually work etc
<v1ttu> genii andreas justs wants to see your penis...
<SatManUK> how long did you give it?
<SatManUK> 90 seconds?
<v1ttu> like 30 seconds
<SatManUK> i think it must be a couple of minutes..
<v1ttu> hmm
<genii> v1ttu:  Also, please stop helping to feed them
<SatManUK> when i have finished what i am doing i will time it
<v1ttu> ok ill try again...
<v1ttu> feeding who?
<sate> How do I get compiz working
<SatManUK> v1ttu: stop egging on andreas_
<SatManUK> that what genii means
<genii> Yes
<SatManUK> v1ttu: are you doing anything imoportant in this session aside from irc?
<v1ttu> still doesnt kick me
<v1ttu> i dont have any eggs
<v1ttu> its not easter :)
<v1ttu> not really
<SatManUK> v1ttu: did you keep switching back
<v1ttu> juyes
<v1ttu> yes*
<SatManUK> v1ttu: open irc in the other session
<SatManUK> and leave this session unattended
<v1ttu> i just quit the other session x(
<SatManUK> lets see how long it is before it kicks you out
<SatManUK> its unattended quits i am talking about
<SatManUK> if i get carried away working on session 2 - i don't monitor session 1 for a while
<v1ttu> ok well its still the same thing we usually use and that never quits
<v1ttu> we just dont use f9 and f7 to switch
<wizkoder> I found one thing that is really annoying. When I klick the Shutdown button and then close my laptop it will go to sleep instead of shutting down :-(((
<v1ttu> disable it in power manager
<wizkoder> The machanics are wrong I guess
<wizkoder> It has to check if its already shutting down
<wizkoder> disabling it is not a real solution
<v1ttu> if you leave the lid open and click shutdown, what does it do?
<wizkoder> it shuts down
<v1ttu> lol
<v1ttu> then disabling it in power manager should fix it
<olaf__> hi all i comming from germany, i littel engl..
<v1ttu> gutten tag :P
<wizkoder> #kubuntu-de
<olaf__> hallo vittu
<v1ttu> hallo olaf
<v1ttu> wizkoder did you try disabling sleep in power manager?
<wizkoder> but i think its cool when i close it that it goes to sleep
<v1ttu> lol?
<v1ttu> <wizkoder> I found one thing that is really annoying. When I klick the Shutdown button and then close my laptop it will go to sleep instead of shutting down :-(((
<wizkoder> Read carefully. I klick shutdown so I want it to shutdown. But then I close the laptop so its not shutting down anymore. It goes to sleep
<v1ttu> oic
<v1ttu> my mistake
<v1ttu> ummm
<v1ttu> just make it go blank or something?
<wizkoder> its an ubuntu 9.10 bug
<wizkoder> same as sound is stopping to work every once in a while
<v1ttu> i dont get that bug...
<v1ttu> or that one..
<wizkoder> the bug is: when an action concerning power is clicked it has to check if there in another already running. very simple
<v1ttu> ummm
<v1ttu> if i click shutdown and close the lid, it shuts down
<v1ttu> and i havent disabled sleep mode
<wizkoder> so its even worse. its different on different machines :-(
<wizkoder> Same for the sound issue
<v1ttu> lol its linux
<v1ttu> random as
<wizkoder> I can't take that. Because it was working perfect in 8.10
<v1ttu> cant take?
<wizkoder> Its not about linux. Its about ubuntu
<v1ttu> ubuntu is linux duh :P
<wizkoder> a little bit more I would say :-)
<Hellmark[S10e]> Anyone having issues with KDE 4.4 just freezing up on them?
<v1ttu> do you use kwin?
<Hellmark[S10e]> yes
<v1ttu> what graphics card?
<Hellmark[S10e]> intel
<v1ttu> type?
<v1ttu> im using gma945 with no problems
<genii> wizkoder: The file responsible for what action occurs
<Hellmark[S10e]> GMA950 here.
<genii> is /etc/acpi/lid.sh
<v1ttu> kubuntu version?
<Hellmark[S10e]> lucid.
<v1ttu> oh
<darthanubis> bug #2011
<v1ttu> im using 9.10
<wizkoder> 9.10
<genii> !lucid | Hellmark[S10e]
<ubottu> Hellmark[S10e]: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<Hellmark[S10e]> I was using karmic, till an app I use needed packages only in lucid
<genii> Hellmark[S10e]: #ubuntu+1 is also #kubuntu+1
<Hellmark[S10e]> genii, asking in there
<Hellmark[S10e]> I've been using Debian Sid for years, and just trying kubuntu on my netbook, and I've never had sid be as unstable as ubuntu's unstable.
<v1ttu> ugh
<genii> Hellmark[S10e]: Lucid is more like Experimental   than Unstable
<v1ttu> its beta
<wizkoder> genii: I am reading that acpi file. As I am not a bash coder its a little bit difficult for me
<v1ttu> still..
<Hellmark[S10e]> v1ttu, is there anything more akin to sid?
<Tm_T> v1ttu: actually Lucid is still alpha (:
<wizkoder> How can I say that when I close the lid it shuts down?
<andreas_> oobantoo
<v1ttu> alpha beta, it still aint a stable release now is it?
<wizkoder> Is it okay to change the /etc/acpi/events/lidbtn that it calls /etc/acpi/power.sh ?
<wizkoder> Or is there a better way to achive shutting down when I close the computer?
<v1ttu> disable sleep....
<wizkoder> found it
<andreas_> You'd think so but you'd be wrong.
<Hellmark[S10e]> v1ttu, personally, I prefer a more advanced release than stable releases. I am used to Debian, where it isn't uncommon for stable to be a year or more out of date from the stable releases from the individual projects. In a desktop environment, having something be even a few weeks out of date is often annoying or problematic. If say that a issue pops up in pidgin due to a server side change, do you really want to do without until
<Hellmark[S10e]>  it gets tested and pushed through, even though pidgin already has a stable release with that issue fixed?
<SatManUK> yahoo is the worst for that
<Hellmark[S10e]> SatManUK, yeah
<Hellmark[S10e]> they offer shitty ass support for a platform, but don't want other to do the job for them
<v1ttu> debian is horrible
<anoneemouse> hi, I have some vob files and i want to merge them into one video and compress them... can anyone give help, advice, tips?
<darthanubis> anoneemouse: google
<darthanubis> !language | Hellmark[S10e]
<ubottu> Hellmark[S10e]: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<anoneemouse> darthanubis: tried that... maybe im searching for the wrong thing but im not finding anything useful
<darthanubis> anoneemouse: #kubuntu-offtopic
<anoneemouse> k
<rohdef> how am I supposed to show detailed hard drive-informations in Kubuntu? My logic says right click the usb drive in Dolphin and select properties, except properties ain't there ;)
<anoneemouse> hmm
<darthanubis> rohdef: then you have bigger problems because I have a properties
<SatManUK> weird
<rohdef> darthanubis, in the panel in the left side?
<anoneemouse> i don't have properties either
<SatManUK> rohdef: on the right click at the bottom
<rohdef> darthanubis, it only had some safely remove, hide and add features when I right click
<bazhang> anoneemouse, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=126166 this what you had in mind for burning vob to dvd?
<anoneemouse> thanks bazhangm ill have a look
<rohdef> SatManUK, ok, helped but didn't show the info I need :p is parted and similar tools the only way to reveal what type of partitions the disk has?
<anoneemouse> rohdef: on the commandline you can type df
<SatManUK> well you can use partition manager to detail filesystems and partitions
<rohdef> anoneemouse, it don't reveal the partition type, only size, usage and such. Problem is that I know too many commands :p (I'm a konsole junkie), but I want to know the gui tools too, since a lot of people hate me when I start with the commandline
<SatManUK> does kubuntu have sysinfo:/
<rohdef> SatManUK, by partition manager are you referring to qtparted?
<anoneemouse> it would be nice if the properties were in that right click menu... you should post it on kde brainstorm rohdef :)
<anoneemouse> i have kde partition manager.... works like a charm but takes about 20 minutes just to load
<rohdef> anoneemouse, if you give me a link I'd add it instantly
<darthanubis> it is in the rt-click
<SatManUK> i would say yes
<anoneemouse> whats your dolphin version darthanubis
<jarle> is there a script that will be run when X starts no matter if I use KDE/kdm or Gnome/gdm? So far it seems like neither ~/.xinitrc or ~/.xsession is executed in a standard kubuntu startup?
<darthanubis> 1.4 kde4.4
<anoneemouse> thats what i have darthanubis, but it doesnt show for me
<rohdef> darthanubis, are you right-clicking the same place we talk about? We're not talking about right clicking the folder directly or in the blank space of the folder, but on the quick shortcuts on the left of the window in the default setup
<rohdef> darthanubis,  ah never version, on the beta?
<rohdef> darthanubis, beta/alfa/pre release, whatever :p0
<darthanubis> I would have never thought to click where it properties are not supposed to appear
<rohdef> darthanubis, it's a logical place to have them, where you got a list of your removable devices, partitions etc.
<anoneemouse> agree with rohdef
<darthanubis> If I want nautiluis I'll use anutilus
<anoneemouse> whats anutilus?
<darthanubis> anoneemouse: it looks liek nautilus but it aint
<rohdef> darthanubis, who the f*** would want that ugly and annoying thing?
<rohdef> (nautilus)
<anoneemouse> i used to kinda like nautilus
<rohdef> blast :p sorry for the insult
<darthanubis> someone looking for properties to a folder in the quickview
<anoneemouse> i havent used it for years... np
<rohdef> darthanubis, where most users probably will find it logical?
<darthanubis> you conducted a poll?
<rohdef> darthanubis, "most likely" hints that it's an assumption
<anoneemouse> you dont need a poll... its logical
<djnick89> help me please
<djnick89> im trying get kde to work not work 4 me ksplashx: double free or corruption (out)
<darthanubis> logical because you fail to understand quick does not entail detailed?
<darthanubis> !details | djnick89
<ubottu> djnick89: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<djnick89> ubuntu 9.10
<anoneemouse> okay... so what other logocal place would you put it then?
<anoneemouse> *logical
<darthanubis> anoneemouse: where they are now
<anoneemouse> which is where?
<darthanubis> anoneemouse: you still don't know?
<anoneemouse> nope
<darthanubis> I thought we were pass that
<rohdef> darthanubis, but even though most users might find it more logical to use it as it is, is that really a reason not to also have it the other place to ease the work for the rest
<djnick89> im using ubuntu 9.10
<djnick89> and using vnc
<anoneemouse> the idea is that your right clicking on a device, getting the properties of that device makes perfect logical sense... and no were not past that
<darthanubis> rohdef: you don't know what most users would wnt. And this is a topic for #kubuntu-offtopic
<darthanubis> move ti there
<djnick89> i log in and sceeen funny
<rohdef> darthanubis, I just got confirmed that the logic anoneemouse and I have is the same in Windows, you can do it, and if I remember correctly mac does the same
<darthanubis> rohdef: you don't know what most users would wnt. And this is a topic for #kubuntu-offtopic
<rohdef> darthanubis, two things 1, haven't said so, but I assume a lot, 2 you aren't in there
<darthanubis> rohdef: #kubuntu-offtopic
<darthanubis> donn't be a troll
<darthanubis> this is support
<djnick89> any one help me please
<darthanubis> !ask | djnick89
<ubottu> djnick89: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<anoneemouse> rohdef: post it on the brainstorm forum please: http://forum.kde.org
<darthanubis> djnick89: notice how it says ONE line
<djnick89> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<djnick89> !ask i put new kde and not working ksplashx: double free or corruption
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<darthanubis> djnick89: what are you doing?
<darthanubis> !abuse
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<djnick89> im try put kde in
<eagles0513875> darthanubis: why did you send anoneemouse to kubuntu-offtopic he was looking for a video editing program
<mr-S^b43> djnick89 : lets start with the basics : Which Kubuntu version are you running now ? 2. Have you upgraded or made a clean install ?
<darthanubis> eagles0513875: you can't read the topic either? This aint the videoediting program forum. It is for support. He can poll for his query in offtopic and #ubuntu-bots
<bazhang> darthanubis, it was a legitimate question
<eagles0513875> darthanubis: hes more likely to get help from this channel then in offtopic
<darthanubis> eagles0513875: why do you care to ask? If you have suggstions to give him, do so, but in the correct channel is all?
<ahox> darthanubis: and one of the support part is what programms are available in kubuntu...
<darthanubis> bazhang: no it was not
<anoneemouse> darthanubis: is it necesary to be so rude?
<darthanubis> ahox: that is polling
<bazhang> darthanubis, sure it was.
<darthanubis> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<darthanubis> bazhang: hardly
<KiRiLoS> How can i completely remove printer applet?Kubuntu 9.10 kde 4.4 thanks
<bazhang> darthanubis, asking how to burn vob to dvd is most certainly ON topic
<darthanubis> anoneemouse: it was rude to get you to people who could better assist you in the correct channel?
<anoneemouse> i wasn't refering to that... your attitude just seems rude in general
<darthanubis> weird definition of rude, or wearing feels on sleeve
<darthanubis> anoneemouse: rude  in what sense?
<eagles0513875> his question was legit question for this channel
<darthanubis> uh oh, this is OT again
 * eagles0513875 shakes head and walks away
 * darthanubis applauds
<anoneemouse> i was just making an observation... take it, leave it, whatever
<darthanubis> anoneemouse: I left it 100 lines back
<anoneemouse> you act like a civil servant... i don't get it
 * eagles0513875 thinks to self that is no way to treat people who were asking a legitimate question for the channel
<ahox> anoneemouse: just ignore him. What was your original question again?
<anoneemouse> it's cool ahox. KDENlive seems to be working :)
<eagles0513875> ahox: i helped him out
<eagles0513875> he was looking for a video editing program
<ahox> anoneemouse: ah ok, yes, that's a good one
<eagles0513875> the only one i know is that one
<rohdef> anoneemouse, added it there now :) and then no reason to discus it further in here. Even though I don't like darthanubis way of handling it, he has a point, it's off topic
<anoneemouse> can you pm me the link rohdef so i can vote on it?
<ahox> there is also qdvdauthor
<mr-S^b43> anyone own a Nokia E71 and got calendar/conatct syncing running with it ?
<npad|home> hi, I accidently deleted network icon from panel. I cant seem to find where to restore that
<vbgunz> I have my computer set to suspend every 60 minutes. it works. But, upon resuming from that, 30 seconds or so back into the session, it suspends again. whats happening?
<kevalvala> ubuntu is great
<daskreech> Hello
<daskreech> Does anyone know of a PPA with rekonq 0.4 beta?
<bazhang> oinly see ppa for 0.3 daskreech
<daskreech> which version of 0.3 ?
<bazhang> https://launchpad.net/~f4l3/+archive/ppa
<nasrullah> hi
<nasrullah> which netbook is the best for kubuntu?
<goodtime> hp
<nasrullah> thank you and can you give me the edition  please.....
<goodtime> yes
<goodtime> mini 110
<npad|home> I was deleting some icons on the tray panel and realized i deleted network management ... and have tried and tried without any luck bringng it back
<npad|home> howwwww do I do it
<npad|home> kubuntu is strange
<npad|home> and its widgets doesnt work, when I click the star next to the icons to add widget, I see nothing
<npad|home> no widget is added
<npad|home> please someone explain this to me
<goodtime> asus would be good too
<goodtime> broken os
<npad|home> crazy
<npad|home> spent an hour trying to understand 'widget' when I dont even see anything adding to the panel
<goodtime> its in the top right corner
<npad|home> yes I tried that too
<goodtime> idk what to tell ya then
<goodtime> widget are unnessesary thoe
<npad|home> for example, when i click "Comic Strip" widget from "Add Widgets" window, then click to add, all I see is "Folder VIew" window box... whatttt
<goodtime> i couldnt tell ya
<phitoo> #akonadi
<Oxymoron> I have a question, the plasmoid Daisy (The dockstation that works kind of macstylish ....), anyway does anybody know if I can replace plasma panel with that one? I want it to autohide after three seconds like you cannot setup in plasma panel at all. Then I would like windows to cover it when possible at the same time and if you point the mouse pointer like tree seconds on the bottom then it hsould appear, not else because some
<Oxymoron> apps use the lower level of the window, like Konversation. I dont want the panel to popup if I dont want to if you know what I mean :P
<rethus> jhave no java in my firefox.
<rethus> how can i easy install it on kubuntu 9.10
<rethus> java6-jre is installed
<npad|home> u mean the java plugin?
<Armi^> rethus: or do you mean flash?
<goodtime> goto the ubuntu softwear center and type  java in the search
<rethus> java
<goodtime> look under internet
<rethus> goodtime there is no internet on kpackagekit
<Pici> rethus: you need to install the sun-java6-plugin package   for the browser plugin.
<rethus> or u mean synaptic
<goodtime> oic rethus sorry
<Oxymoron> Anyone please? :)
<Hellmark[S10e]> Oxymoron, you can remove the stock panel and use daisy instead, but as far as the the other, you'd have to set up a mouse corner for showing the desktop to access it
<rethus> Pici great, thanks it works
<Pici> rethus: yay
<rethus> but other question. on firefox i got a notification if i start https-page with no valid certificat... before i could accept it forever.. but now the option is allways grayed out
<Oxymoron> Hellmark[S10e]: How to do that then? For the moment dasiy only works if I show desktop? I want it to work even if windows are covered over dock panel? Then I wonder if you possible know if its possible to switch places on the icons in the bar? I want the KDe Lancelot app launcher to be on the most left side and not in the middle :P
<rethus> so i have to check everytime the certificate an accept it.
<Hellmark[S10e]> Oxymoron, go to the system settings, and see about having a mouse event, or something of that nature to show the desktop.
<Hellmark[S10e]> I'm not in KDE right now, so I can't really tell you much more
<Hellmark[S10e]> version of KDE I have installed locks up after a few minutes
<Oxymoron> Hellmark[S10e]: But NOOOO, that screen thing sucks and the setting reset every time you logout on KDE ... :P Or the screen edges action itself rocks, but the settingsare not persisent for the moment ... And I dont want to show desktop on screen edge, I want the plasmoid? :S WHy cannot a plasmoid dock like the plasma panel? :S
<Oxymoron> Hellmark[S10e]: I really like Daisy, its awesome and should replace panel totally if you ask me :P It has more features than Apple users also I think. The most awesome is that you can setup the autohiding to dissapear after x seconds, which I miss in the regular panel which autohides WAAAAAAAY to fast :P
<Hellmark[S10e]> Oxymoron, I love daisy too. use it myself when KDE is working.
<rethus> which is a nice programm to edit pdf-files?
<rethus> maybe with gui
<Oxymoron> Then I ALSO wonder if anyone knows if you can get your hands on the Avant theme that looks absolutely beautiful? :O
<Oxymoron> Hellmark[S10e]: I think I might would like Apple OS X, the dock thing really is nice :) I dont know if Daisy is more sofisticated though or not :P But Mac OS sucks in other areas, so I think KDE 4.4 is better :P
<Oxymoron> rethus: I dont know if Okular can, but thats a good pdf-viewer. Or else you get Adobe Acrobat?
<rethus> not viewing
<rethus> editing
<Hellmark[S10e]> Oxymoron, glad you like 4.4
<rethus> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PDFedit
<paoligno> Hi. how can I set a custom name for the window of a specific application?
<daskreech> npad|home: Got the widget thing explained?
<Oxymoron> Hellmark[S10e]: Yeah overall usage is very good, but has some minor "bugs" missing implementations like a working Akonadi in Kmail and together with Nepomuk. I have been struggling with Akonadi and its impossible to get it work with Kmail ... even if it works itself sort of speak. Then the sceen edges actions does not save settings in systemsettings permanent, just temporarly which sort of sucks. Then if you dont use Oxygen as
<Oxymoron> Window Decorator for Kwin the window tab feature does not work. I want to use Avant or Crystal theme/decorator becase I dont like Oxygen.
<FloodBotK1> Oxymoron: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Oxymoron> yeyeyeye
<npad|home> daskreech, no
<Hellmark[S10e]> Oxymoron, for me, it freezes after a few minutes use.
<npad|home> Im trying to launch wifi manually
<npad|home> but its not working. thats why I hate automatic systems
<daskreech> npad|home: Which Widget Are you trying to add?
<npad|home> network manager
<npad|home> I accidently deleted it
<npad|home> from task panel
<daskreech> KDE 4.3 or 4.4 ?
<npad|home> 9.10
<npad|home> cant remember if its 4.3 or 4.4
<[-Haza-]> Hey guys. Has anyone else had problems with Flash and after a couple of hours of playing the sound starts to stutter non-stop?
<[-Haza-]> Its ahppening on two computers i have with 9.10
<daskreech> npad|home: 4.3 then if you don't know
<daskreech>  You dragged networkmanager to the panel?
<npad|home> yes I believe so
<Oxymoron> Hellmark[S10e]: What freeezes?
<Oxymoron> Hellmark[S10e]: Btw, for me Crystal Kwin style does render faster than Oxygen style does, so KDE works much faster strange enough with Crystal even if it has more eyecandy :D
<npad|home> daskreech, so how do I add back the network icon to the panel
<daskreech> npad|home: what happened when you dragged it back to the panel?
<Hellmark[S10e]> Oxymoron, KDE apparently. it stops responding to all input, but the system as a whole is still working.
<npad|home> I thought it should be simple enough, but apparently I cant find anywhere in the system window to do that, nor use 'add widget'
<Hellmark[S10e]> if I use other desktops, it works fine.
<npad|home> ah let me try that
<daskreech> Hellmark[S10e]: Using kwin?
<Hellmark[S10e]> daskreech, yes.
<daskreech> Like the windows are there but don't respond to anything?
<Oxymoron> Hellmark[S10e]: Yeah that happens me to sometimes. PLasma-desktop AND Kwin freezes totally if you change settings for Kwin, theme and so on multiple times and if youre lucky you can get a terminal. I owuld like starting processes when you do ctrl+esc, why isnt that implemented like Windows has, and even logout and switch user? :S
<Hellmark[S10e]> windows are there, but type on the keyboard, or try to use the trackpad, but nada. Can't drop to console.
<Oxymoron> Yeah same problem for me :S Everything just freeze
<npad|home> daskreech, which widget configures the network?
<npad|home> it doesnt seem obvious
<npad|home> and dragging the widgets onto desktop works
<npad|home> nice
<Esmarelda> ok
<Oxymoron> Hellmark[S10e]: Not sure if its KDE or Kubuntu/Ubuntu related crash/bug :P
<Hellmark[S10e]> Oxymoron, what do you do to fix it?
<daskreech> npad|home: You can drag them anywhere in theory
<daskreech> onto panels, Off panels, In KDE 4.4 into the Systray
<Oxymoron> Hellmark[S10e]: EH if I even can do something I do alt+f2 and get the konsole or run command directly and FIRST start Kwin because both plasma-desktop and kwin crashes at the same time, lol ... Or I use ctrl+alt+f* to switch X-session If that even works ... If not anything of those works I just turn off computer and login again :P
<daskreech> Hellmark[S10e]: do you know how to jump to a virtual Terminal?
<npad|home> daskreech, I mean, the wifi network interface. it used to be on panel by default
<Hellmark[S10e]> daskreech, you mean like control alt and F1
<daskreech> Hellmark[S10e]: Yes
<Oxymoron> Btw, Intel audio problems once again since last backport update ... WHY DOES THEY break those packages, I dont understand :S Weird is that Kaffeine and Amarok which uses Phonon works anyway, but VLC, Flash PLayer and so on does not work :S
<daskreech> npad|home: Yeah you can throw it back there
<Hellmark[S10e]> daskreech, when it locks up like that, doesn't respond when I try to do that.
<daskreech> Hellmark[S10e]: oh ok not the issue I was thinking of
<daskreech> Hellmark[S10e]: If you have another computer ssh in and kill kwin to see if that's causing it (kwin will be using like 99% of your CPU)
<npad|home> daskreech, problem is, what is it called? It isnt "Network Manager" which I thought
<Hellmark[S10e]> daskreech, will have to try that later.
<daskreech> If that's it The kwin guys will be very happy to get your report It's been a bug since KDe 4.0 Thought that it was killed in KDE 4.3 if its not they will want to know. iT's a race condition
<Hellmark[S10e]> this is happening on my netbook, which I mostly use when I am not home.
<daskreech> npad|home: It will be by KDE 4.5
<npad|home> daskreech, I think you have the wrong person for kde 4.5 thing
<npad|home> Im looking for the name of the icon that configures wifi
<npad|home> Network manager isnt it
<Oxymoron> daskreech: Btw, do you know what features KDE5 will have if there will be any? :P I thought KDE should be stable with KDE 4.3, but not even 4.4 is enough stable ... I think you have to wait for KDE 4.5 anyway :D
<daskreech> npad|home: I'm saying it should be named better by KDE 4.5 It's a playground project for 4.3 and 4.4
<npad|home> ah ok
<Esmarelda> see u later roller skater
<daskreech> Oxymoron: KDE5 will be decided when Qt5 ships. When the KDE team sees what that can do they will have a target Feature list
<npad|home> anyway, if you're on Kubuntu can you please look at what the wireless icon on your tray is called
<npad|home> I cant find the icon in the widget menu
<Oxymoron> daskreech: Alright, but in theory then if ypoure looking on the web, society, peoples behavior in different mobile and desktop platforms and so on, what do you think KDE5 will focus on? :P Will we get some kind of 3D and Internet interaction with the OS maybe? :D That would be aweseom to take "The cube" one step longer and make everything in 3D :D
<ubuntu> hi
<daskreech> Oxymoron: We have that with KDE4 now
<daskreech> Well not everything in 3D that's plain stupid
<paoligno> Hi. how can I set a custom name for the window of a specific application?
<ubuntu> after installing ubuntu on my pc (windows is also installed -> games) i get the "Disk boot failure, insert system disk and press enter" error, how can i restore the windows bootloader?
<Oxymoron> daskreech: Yeah, I know we have the cube and so on now ;) But I guess Internet/web will be totally interacted with our computers in the future :P I hope for more hybrid protocols like Phonon though so everything just works flawless :)
<Hellmark[S10e]> this is happening on my netbook, which I mostly use when I am not home.?
<Hellmark[S10e]> err
<daskreech> If it was flawless it would be boring :)
<Hellmark[S10e]> daskreech, out of curiousity, what is the issue you know of with kwin freezing
<daskreech> Hellmark[S10e]: The one I was talking about near as I can guess is Qpixelbuffer bug with Qt I haven't been able to track it down yet
<daskreech>  So you are clicking and typing and it's ahppeneing it's just not getting drawn on the screen
<Hellmark[S10e]> yeah, I don't think that is what's going on, because dropping to a console should be independent of that, since you're stepping outside of the X server.
<daskreech> Yep if you are getting the input actually being blocked then it's a resource starvation issue or something is crashng the kernel
<Oxymoron> daskreech: Flawless would be good so I dont have to take time bug searching and being interupted in my work all the time because of app and system crashes
<daskreech> you should still be able to ssh into the box even if it's resource starved (since that's reserverd already) and fix it but that gives you an idea as to what you are looking for
<daskreech> Oxymoron: oh no crashes are bad. Crashes shouldn't happen
<Oxymoron> daskreech: Well some minor feature and config misses is okay if it does not break something or really annoy you :P Then you could look forward for the next release ;) But as you said, crashes are not good, neither is plane crashes :D
<daskreech> I think losing 3 hours worth of work is not really comparable with wiping out a family line
<slow-motion> hi
<daskreech> hi
<npad|home> anyone here work with webcams or use them with Kubuntu?
<npad|home> daskreech, btw, finally found the icon for wlan/eth0 interface, it is "System Tray" icon from widgets. d-oh
<npad|home> that wasn't too clear for me, Im not used to kubuntu
<EagleScreen> npad|home: no good KDE apps for webcams until I know
<EagleScreen> you might want to use cheese
<npad|home> I have ekiga it looks fine, but once I connect using h264, the video quality is very very poor from other end
<daskreech> npad|home: Ah of course :)
<npad|home> it is same with youtube, and other flash based engines
<daskreech> npad|home: What are you looking for from webcam apps?
<npad|home> I am interested in joining dev team to help improve quality of webcam on flash based apps
<npad|home> I've worked on embedded linux devices dealing with v4l
<npad|home> www.viable.net/product/vpad
<npad|home> I am deaf by the way, so I developed video phone using webcam on embedded system
<daskreech> npad|home: http://wm161.net/2009/12/29/webcams-in-phonon/
<npad|home> daskreech, are you a Qt developer?
<daskreech> npad|home: Comments are interesting and his blog is interesting. You can follow up with either avenue that interests you
<daskreech> No that wuld be #qt :)
<npad|home> Ive written in 4.3 and 4.4 for Qt embedded. it is very nice UI
<npad|home> oh and 4.5 with its webkit improved
<Oxymoron> Holy *********************************, everyone should install awn-window-manager, its freaking awesome and far away better than daisy and also have its own applets and a popuptemrina in the panel even :O I really want Awn/Avant themeas well :O
<daskreech> 4.6 is nice improvements but a lot of bugs :(
<npad|home> for each 4.6.x theres bug fixes, so for final release of 4.6.x where x is final number it should be clean
<otswim> hello, i'm on kde and my micro doesn't work; could someone help me with it?
<daskreech> That's the idea. Bt yes Qt overall is very very nice
<npad|home> daskreech, thanks for the link
<npad|home> im going over them, Im really interested
<npad|home> hopefully get started on multiconference SIP based
<daskreech> npad|home: he's a good person to contact
<npad|home> I dont see anything like that for linux, do you?
<daskreech> Asteri ?
<daskreech> Asterix?
<npad|home> I have many deaf friends who have asked for this feature - multiconference to see everyone same time , aka 'Brady Bunch'
<npad|home> Asterix? the telephony api?
<npad|home> or Asterix and Obelix? lol
<daskreech> yes it should have SIP support
<daskreech> Well Obelix could just throw everyone into the same room :)
<xarewar> SPANISH ¿?¿?¿?
<npad|home> ok you mean Asterisk
<npad|home> haha that'd solve the internet issue ;)
<npad|home> aka obelix throwing everyone into a room
<npad|home> anyway, asterisk and v4l api, hmm
<daskreech> !es | xarewar
<ubottu> xarewar: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<npad|home> daskreech, are you one of the ops here?
<daskreech> Nope
<npad|home> tho you arent marked
<daskreech> What would you like an op for?
<daskreech> No ops are marked
<npad|home> you came in answering everyones questions i was like wtf an angel came and rescued me
<npad|home> lol
<npad|home> you sem to know a lot about kde stuff, so I had to ask.
<daskreech> That doesn't make me an op
<daskreech> that makes me old :)
<npad|home> lol. Im going to run out to get iced mocha. Its a nasty habit.
<npad|home> then..... fire away with phonon, etc.
<khaije|amalt> whats the app that lets you launch programs and search in kde? it's like a gnome-do sorta thing
<khaije|amalt> overlays on the screen...
<daskreech> :-)
<daskreech> khaije|amalt: alt+f2 ?
<khaije|amalt> lol ya
<khaije|amalt> i had it mapped to ctl+space and forgot what it was originally
<khaije|amalt> thanks!
<daskreech> does that work or do you need the name?
<daskreech> Ok :0
<daskreech> :-)
<khaije|amalt> i only thought i needed the name to install it, what is it called btw?
<otswim> hello, i'm on kde and i'm not able to use my microphone; could someone help me with it? (the microphone works fine on windows)
<daskreech> khaije|amalt: Oh wait you want it in Gnome or something?
<navetz> can someone help me figure out how to benchmark a server? I don't know whats causing it to be so slow.
<daskreech> otswim: How are you using it?
<lexe> Does anyone know if nvidia xid errors are caused by software (driver) bugs or hardware malfunction? I'm experiencing random hard freezes, these xid errors are the last errors available in syslog.
<otswim> daskreech: i would like to use it on amsn. i also tried it on audacity but nothing so far
<daskreech> navetz: benchmark or troubleshoot?
<navetz> daskreech: benchmark I think. I want to know whats causing it to be so slow and to figure out what I need to upgrade (ram, cpu, internet connection)
<daskreech> lexe: probably the driver but if you can figure what's triggering them you can check that project (#kwin for example) or check in #phoronix
<lexe> daskreech: thx!
<daskreech> navetz: Check out the Phoronix Test suite
<daskreech> !find phoronix
<ubottu> Found: phoronix-test-suite
<navetz> daskreech: okay ill look into it, thank you
<lexe> daskreech: have you encountered such errors or just read about it?
<otswim> anyone?
<khaije|amalt> daskreech: nono the kde kicker-widget thing is what i was looking for
<daskreech> otswim: Umm tries Kmess?
<daskreech> khaije|amalt: Not sure what you are talking about now
<daskreech> The same alt+f2 ?
<khaije|amalt> lol ya, you already answered my immediate question, i wanted to take you up on your offer to tell me what its called, is all
<daskreech> oh
<daskreech> krunner
<otswim> daskreech: i thought that kopete was the messenger application for kde?
<daskreech> it is
<otswim> ok i have to go i'll come back a bit later and tell you i that works
<khaije|amalt> daskreech: thx mate
<vicdani> hello
<daskreech> !hi | vicdani
<ubottu> vicdani: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<vicdani> i use gnome
<vicdani> ubuntu
<daskreech> Congrats
<vicdani> i'm from Brazil, so i'm sorry about my english
<vicdani> i use firestarter but thi icon don't show up at the icons in the top, be side the date. Is it working?
<daskreech> vicdani: Would you like help in Portuguese ?
<daskreech> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<vicdani> #ubuntu-br
<vicdani> fine
<paoligno> Hi. how can I set a custom name for the window of a specific application?
<daskreech> vicdani: You can ask here as well I was just giving you an option :)
<daskreech> paoligno: I think that it would be in the Windows Specific setting in Kwin
<daskreech> Haven't looked though
<Authority> daskreech: that's just where I was looking, but I don't see anything about overriding the window title
<daskreech> hi robertknight2
<daskreech> Authority: I know that you can set it when you are starting the app so you can probably do that in a .desktop file
<khaije|amalt> so there's no way to install software from krunner?
<daskreech> khaije|amalt: Hm ?
<khaije|amalt> if i wanted to install kreversi, for example, is there no way to do this in krunner?
<khaije|amalt> it seems krunner doesn't have a plugin for that, i was just wondering out loud hoping someone would contradict me :)
<Hellmark[S10e]> khaije|amalt, you could do the full apt-get command
<Hellmark[S10e]> gksu apt-get install kreversi
<Hellmark[S10e]> or rather, gksudo apt-get install kreversi
 * khaije|amalt is trying that now
<khaije|amalt> that doesn't seem to work, but it's fine, just an idle curiousity
<khaije|amalt> i only just installed 9.10, it is really polished
<khaije|amalt> linux user for 5 years and i'm really impressed
<khaije|amalt> whats the sitch with ubuntu one and kubuntu? no intergration yet?
<james_l> They both use the same core, one has gnome, the other kde, there's also xubuntu (which I haven't played with, but has a different WM)
<Oxymoron> Does somebody know if there is some stable release of avant window manager? :)
<sgh> Riddell: What does this mean? http://pastebin.ca/1802019  I am bulding 'kde4libs' with 'dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -uc -b -j2'
<Riddell> sgh: I don't know, it's not in English
<sgh> Riddell: well no :) ... I just tought that you might know since you are maintaining the kde-packages - correctly if I'm wrong:)
<Riddell> sgh: doesn't mean I can read languages I don't know
<sgh> Riddell: ok ... How can I avoid rebuilding the package over and over again every time the compilation fails?
<Riddell> sgh: debuild -nc
<sgh> Riddell: great ... thanks for helping.
<Oxymoron> Does anyone know if awn window manager is available for KDE or just Gnome? :(
<slow-motion> n8
<cbwcjw> Hmmm, so I'm getting annoyed by typing my password twice every time I login. First it prompts in KDM, but after I'm at the desktop it wants me to reenter my password for the KDE wallet, presumeably for my wireless settings.
<idbeu> Hey all, quick question: I've just finished installing all the updates for KDE4.4 from the Kubuntu backports server, and now it's crashing on startup (kde4init)
<idbeu> Any ideas?
<Tresmius> Hey I've got a 64 bit system, should I get the 64-bit version of Kubuntu? Does it support everything the 32-bit version does?
<idbeu> Tresmius: I have the 64 bit version, and I haven't run into a problem yet
<Tresmius> I remember a while ago I had trouble getting flash installed on a 64-bit version of ubuntu
<Tresmius> Do 32-bit versions work fine too?
<Tresmius> on the 64-bit OS :P
<idbeu> Believe it or not, Flash for 64bit linux is in alpha right now
<idbeu> I'm pretty sure I have flash on my machine, and it works.\
<idbeu> The 64 bit version of Flash showed up in the ppa
<Tresmius> a 64bit version?
<idbeu> yep
<neptune_> hi
<djustice> hm. in my chroot dir, /boot/vmlinuz has magically disappeared... how do i regenerate it?
<sgh> Riddell: The performance-patch for kde4libs is here : http://pastebin.ca/1802124
<sgh> Riddell: It works real nice and smooth now. I would be happy if your would include it.
<cbwcjw> So I'm wondering why I have to keep manually start compositing in 4.4
<fso3hsbf5> hi
<cbwcjw> (Why do people join, say hi, then leave?)
<Riddell> sgh: well, it's hassle for me and I could just wait until 4.4.1 comes out which we'll be packaging anyway.  I can upload it but only if it's minimal hassle which would mean you adding it to our packaging, do you know how or want me to show you how?
<sgh> Riddell: yeah that would be real nice.... is it a long procedure ?
<Riddell> sgh: nope, join us in #kubuntu-devel for the secrets of the ninjas
<sgh> Riddell: :D
<ni1s> Is ahoxtherre
<ni1s> oops
<ni1s> Is there any way to "alt+tab" between channels in quassel?
<n8w1ng> hey
<cbwcjw> !hi | n8w1ng
<ubottu> n8w1ng: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<n8w1ng> consider the followin configuration: 4gb of ram,kubuntu 64bit, 4.65gb of swap...would u say that suspend to disk is gonna work?
<arturo> hi
<cbwcjw> !hi | arturo
<ubottu> arturo: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<arturo> Thank you
<robin0800> ni1s: if the all chats has focus you can use the arrow keys
<ni1s> robin0800: focus? how do you mean?
#kubuntu 2010-02-19
<robin0800> ni1s: as long as the cursor is not flashing in the input line
<ni1s> robin0800: ah, yeah, noticed that, not really what I was after
<robin0800> ni1s: get the developers to give quassel the option of tabs
<ni1s> heh
<wizzy_> ok now this is weird
<wizzy_> i did so many installations with kubuntu
<wizzy_> now i am installing it on shuttle old pc
<wizzy_> and installations hangs on 22%
<wizzy_> i tried f4 to switch modes but still same think
<wizzy_> no cursor nor nothing is moving
<reng> Hi, will kde 4.4 be backported to kubuntu 9.10 in the main/multiverse repository? Or will it be done only for 10.4?
<vbgunz_> seriously. I have a most annoying problem on 9.10 with KDE 4.4. Hibernation works. Suspending works. *but* When the system automatically suspends after an hour and I wake it up, it wakes up fine and shows me a prompt *but* goes back to sleep in 10-30 seconds... whats going on?
<jc0694> will kubuntu by default recognize an external hard drivee on startup?  i'm having a problem where it doesn't.  i have to unplug and replug the hard drive in after startup for it to recognize it.  is this normal?
<jschall> I'm using kubuntu with kde 4.4 and amarok installed from the package manager. Amarok does not progress to the next song in the playlist when it finishes playing a song.
<jc0694> will kubuntu by default recognize an external hard drivee on startup?  i'm having a problem where it doesn't.  i have to unplug and replug the hard drive in after startup for it to recognize it.  is this normal?
<wizzy_> ok my freshinstall kubuntu freezes everytime
<wizzy_> its 9.10
<MefhigosetH> @jc0694: I don't know if it is normal, but... Have you check your fstab or something similar ? Did you know about this file and her role in the system ?
<wizzy_> so noone had same problem??
<jc0694> ya i've played around with fstab but couldn't get it to work.  if plug the external hard drive in after the os starts it's fine, but if it's already plugged in at startup it won't see it.  is that an fstab issue?  sounds like it's another problem.
<Daughain> jc0694: What kind of 'playing around' did you do with fstab?
<jc0694> i went here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab at the beginning of the tutorial it says that flash/external hard drives are beyond the scope of fstab.  i followed the tutorial exactly but the external drive still would not be detected at startup
<jc0694> i was tempted to install gnome volume manager but when i went to install it was gonna install like 150 different ubuntu library files and i don't want all those libraries on my pc for just the volume manger.  it may not even fix my problem
<Daughain> WHat method did you use to define the drive path in fstab?
<MefhigosetH> Ok, it's true... Maybe you can search in the systems logs for any error or warning. The system try to mount your device in boot time.
<jc0694> i edited my fstab file exactly the way it said by finding my uuid (i forgot the command i used to find this) and I added a new line in the fstab.  didn't work.  i had hoped to get somebody's blessing from here on the format but nobody could help me at the time
<sate> Hey guys,, a friend of mine wants to install kubuntu duel with his windows vista 64bit.  He has 6 gigs of ram, and he wants to know if kubuntu, will recognize and use those gigs of ram?
<jc0694> i'm not sure if that fstab tutorial will actually mount external/flash drives however.  the warning at the beginning said that it could be done but would be beyond the scope of the tutorial.
<Daughain> sate: Yes.
<jc0694> ... and as stated i'm not installing gnome volume manger.
<Daughain> jc0694: You may need to define the  complete path via /media instead of uuid method.
<ni1s> in what package can I find knetattach?
<jc0694> i'm not sure if that would work.... when the external hard drive is plugged in at startup and I try and find it by going to /media/.... it is not shown and there is absolutely no way i can access the device.  only when i unplug and replug does it see it.  sounds more like something running in the background is not working that should be monitoring usb connections.
<Daughain> jc0694: OK, yeah...Thats beyond what little I know.
<jc0694> ... i mean if you really think so i would try it since nothing else has worked... please don't just agree with me to agree with me.  does what I said really make sense?  i'm still very new to kubuntu and i'm sure you know more than i do.
<SysWatcher> hello all
<Daughain> jc0694: I'm agreeing because if it isnt shown in /media on boot, it prolly wont be found that way no matter what.. =( If I had another idea, I'd give it to ya. =)
<Daughain> jc0694: I;ve onluy bene using ubuntu for a few months, so, dontg be too sure of that assumption. =)
<Daughain> Morning, SysWatcher
<SysWatcher> i have been using kubuntu for bout a year...i am gettin in this conversation kinda late...but what did u say?
<Daughain> lol
<Daughain> jc0694 is trying to get a usb mounted drive to mount from boot.
<SysWatcher> i assume without editing the fstab?
<Daughain> That didnt work.
<Daughain> Already been tried.
<Daughain> Or, at least, we sure dont know how to do it.=) I think I pointed him in the fstab direction before, actually.
<SysWatcher> i have encountered some usb drives that dont show up at all...before or after boot
<SysWatcher> and is usually true to brand name
<jc0694> hmmmm.. i've tried a corsair flash drive and a western digital external hard drive.  both have same problem
<Daughain> Well, ask jc0694, he knows the drtails. =)
<SysWatcher> well...flash drives are hit and miss...but i have not had any problems with WD other than the Passport drives
<jc0694> SysWatcher: the problem is that neither flash or external hard drive show when already plugged in on startup.  only by manually disconnecting and connecting will it see the drives.  when it doesn't see the drives I can't even access it manually by going to /media/....
<SysWatcher> ahhh...
<Daughain> Kinda where I stepped out. =)
<SysWatcher> did you check your bios and make sure that "legacy USB Support" is on?
<jc0694> ... so i don't think that manually adding the path in fstab would work if it can't see the drives even through /media/...
<jc0694> NO... sounds like a good idea...
<jc0694> how do i do that?
<SysWatcher> try that....sometimes kernal doesnt pick up mice because sytem doesnt recognise it till OS takes over...
<MefhigosetH> @jc0694: Or you can create a startup scrip that mount the drive...
<SysWatcher> true that
<jc0694> i access the bios at startup correct?
<SysWatcher> normally u press command or function key upon boot up...usually f2
<SysWatcher> yes
<SysWatcher> then go through the menus....normally under system
<SysWatcher> find the proper switch...turn on..
<SysWatcher> save and exit
<jc0694> many thanks
<Zoot365> Hi.  I want to share a drive with the rest of the people on my our lan. What do I need to know?  And does it matter that two of them are MS?
<jc0694> i'm back... legacy support is on... i have windows xp also installed on this laptop and it has no problem detecting the external hard drive and flash drives...
<jc0694> ... on startup that is
<jc0694> legacy usb support that is
<jc0694> what is kinda quirky is that i have a wireless usb mouse  plugged in and it never has a problem detecting that on startup.  weird
<ni1s> what do I need for amarok to be able to play mp3 files?
<agb> ni1s: sudo apt-get install rithmbox
<agb> xD
<scobert> sudo apt-get install amarok?
<agb> well.. sorry, but i love rithmbox :D
<scobert> haha. tryed songbird?
<agb> no
<scobert> its nice. doesn't have the kde integration like amarok but i like it. it has a banshee itunes feel to it.
<agb> :o
<agb> let me try
<scobert> packages on getdeb.net
<agb> sudo apt-get songbird?
<agb> ahhaha
<agb> :S:S:S
<scobert> yeah first you have to add repo. but getdeb has nice packages
<agb> ok ok
<da> So, should I get a new computer with windows on it?
<scobert> what do you want it to do?
<scobert> da: if your looking for a new computer, you can buy with or without linux. usaully the linux ones are cheaper
<David_HII> anyone with experience with intel video cards and resolution issues?
<SysWatcher> hody...im back
<SysWatcher> i mean howdy
<jc0694> SysWatcher: hey i went into the bios.  it was set to automatically detect usb.  i have xp also installed on this laptop and it can see flash/external hard drive fine.
<cbwcjw> So, how does one mount a windows share from KDE
<cbwcjw> I want to watch a movie stored on a windows home server but cant through samba
<SysWatcher> its easy...go to your file manager...and in the address bar...and enter the ip followed by the name of the drive (ie:    smb://192.168.1.X/public/)
<SysWatcher> where X is the number of the specific drives address
<SysWatcher> and public is the name of the shares drive
<SysWatcher> hmmmm....d3 in kubuntu?
<SysWatcher> oy vey
<John_Grimshaw> Hello, does anyone know how to get a Telstra BigPond 7.2 Mf636 working with Kubuntu 9.10 ? (fully updated to KDE 4.4)
<jschall> with kde 4.4 installed from the kubuntu backports ppa, trying to upgrade google-chrome-beta from 5.0.307.7-r38400 to 5.0.307.9-r39052 errors out: google-chrome-beta: Depends: lsb (>= 3.2) but it is not going to be installed
<e_t_> jschall: what command are you using?
<jschall> sudo apt-get install google-chrome gives the error, sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get upgrade just says its held back
<e_t_> try sudo aptitude -s full-upgrade (the -s will keep it from actually doing anything)
<jschall> e_t_: same thing
<jschall> e_t_: maybe not
<jschall> e_t_: yeah same thuing
<jschall> e_t_: yeah same thing
<e_t_> full-upgrade should do (or at least show you) whatever needs to be done to install the updates.
<jschall> libqt4-gui: Depends: libqtgui4 (= 4.5.3really4.5.2-0ubuntu1) but 4:4.6.1-1ubuntu2~karmic1~ppa2 is installed.
<jschall> and it isn't available
<jschall> libqtgui4 is the latest version.
<e_t_> That's very interesting. I've got 4.4 and Chrome updated for me in the past few days with no problems.
<jschall> so i have broken packages?
<jschall> wait
<jschall> somehow kubuntu ppa backports got removed
<jschall> =/
<e_t_> That's probably the source of your problem.
<jschall> does "99% [Waiting for headers]" take a year for you?
<jschall> e_t_: yeah i'm sure it is i'm working on it now its just the apt-get update takes a loooong time
<e_t_> yes. I think either Google or Sourceforge have a slow server or something.
<John_Grimshaw> Hello, does anyone know how to get a Telstra BigPond 7.2 Mf636 working with Kubuntu 9.10 ? (fully updated to KDE 4.4)
<jschall> e_t_: i lost power while upgrading a while back
<jschall> e_t_: so its been messed up for a bit
<e_t_> jschall: That can definitely mess things up.
<jschall> e_t_: i wish it hadn't lost it while i was installing. if it would just do it while the download was going it would've been better
<jschall> yep, there we are, its upgrading
<e_t_> John_Grimshaw: what is a Telstra BigPond?
<John_Grimshaw> It seems the MF636 is a real pain... haven't had this kind of trouble with other wirless modems
<John_Grimshaw> e_t_: Australian ISP
<John_Grimshaw> e_t_: Sorry I mean its a ZTE MF636
<e_t_> John_Grimshaw: you are having trouble connecting to a router?
<John_Grimshaw> e_t_: its a wireless 3G modem
<jschall> fullscreen flash is really choppy. i tried upgrading to the prerelease version. i'm running 64 bit kubuntu with kde 4.4, google chrome. haven't tried it in firefox.
<John_Grimshaw> e_t_: Its actually for someone else, I'm trying to get it working for him, but he needs his notebook now so I'll have to call it quits and try again tomorrow.
<jschall> oh, and its only choppy when the video controls are shown and ESPECIALLY when they're moused over
<e_t_> Is that the 64bit flash alpha?
<jschall> and yeah same deal in firefox
<jschall> yes
<jschall> same deal with the older flash too
<e_t_> It might be the alpha-ness.
<jschall> but it didn't used to happen. i don't know when it started.
<jschall> it doesn't change if i turn off compositing
<e_t_> What video card?
<jschall> why can't adobe just open source flash?
<jschall> 8800gts
<jschall> its literally the worst piece of software on the planet
<e_t_> I don't know. Windows could give it a run for it's money ;)
<jschall> is there a good alternative to flash?
<jschall> how's swfdec and such these days?
<jschall> News: 2008-12-21 Swfdec 0.8.4
<jschall> riiiight.
<jschall> anything updated in the last 2 years?
<e_t_> I haven't kept up on them. Everything I've read in the past has been "A for effort".
<e_t_> There's also Gnash.
<e_t_> The old way to get flash on 64bit was to use nspluginwrapper, right? Do you remove/disable that for native 64bit flash?
<jschall> i'm going to try gnash
<jschall> e_t_: i've never had to deal with nspluginwrapper. Must be done automatically.
<jussi01> jschall: Ive heard swf dec is quite nice in karmic
<jussi01> not tried it myself though
<jschall> swfdec hasn't been updated in 2 years.
<jschall> i'm trying gnash
<jussi01> jschall: Id be suprised if thats the case
<jschall> aaaand it didn't work at all
<jschall> all i need is youtube and youporn to work!
<jussi01> jschall: Im pretty sure youtube works with the current swfdec
<jussi01> jschall: but you realise youtube now comes in non flash?
<jschall> yeah but can't do fullscreen
<jschall> i'd rather have slow fullscreen than no fullscreen
<jschall> for some reason my volume control disappeared :(
<jschall> can't wait for 10.04, should fix a lot of the little issues in 4.4
<mefisto__> text-to-speech is not quite working for me. every phrase stops early, about 5-10 words before the end
<titan_ark> anyone around?
<spacitymedic> hELLO!
<james_l> Hi
<spacitymedic> I  need some help with compiz fusion.... I cant get the cube to work... not sure what I did wrong. I've set my desktop settings so that desktop effects are enabled...  ut how exactly do I rotate the cube.... I'm new to linux... just totally confused about what I need to do.. any help out there?
<spacitymedic> anyone?
<titan_ark> spacitymedic, use ctrl+alt+left_mouse_button and move mouse to see the effect
<spacitymedic> I am doing that and I see no change.
<spacitymedic>  It just starts highlighting the text here in the window
<titan_ark> spacitymedic, you need to check the settings in compiz then, open compiz manager and in desktop heading select the cube and rotate cube option. also you need to have set 4 desktops before you see it working
<spacitymedic> Ok....
<spacitymedic> remind me again how to set 4 desktops...
<spacitymedic> nevermind
<spacitymedic>  I just checked and I already have 4.
<titan_ark> okay good
<titan_ark> open compiz manager
<spacitymedic> open
<titan_ark> go to desktop
<titan_ark> select Desktop cube and Rotate Cube options
<spacitymedic> ok
<titan_ark> Then Under effects select 3D windows
<titan_ark> Were they selected?
<titan_ark> or did you do it now?
<spacitymedic> desktop cube and rotate are selected
<titan_ark> Then Under effects select 3D windows
<spacitymedic> ok
<titan_ark> done?
<spacitymedic> they were selected
<titan_ark> oh
<titan_ark> do you get the wobble effect when you move windows?
<spacitymedic> no
<spacitymedic>  hang on lemme get this straight. are these the ONLY options that need to be selected?
<titan_ark> go to appearance
<titan_ark> ywah
<titan_ark> *yeah
<titan_ark> Go to System > Preferences > Appearance
<titan_ark> In visual effects tab what do you see?
<spacitymedic> ok wait
<spacitymedic> i click on system and i dont see preferences or appearence
<spacitymedic> i have system settings
<spacitymedic> same deal?
<titan_ark> i am in gnome now, so dunno what it is on kde. do you get the visual effects tab?
<Vroomfondle> that's the bit you want, yes
<titan_ark> you need to set it to extra
<spacitymedic> yeah hang on
<Vroomfondle> (why're you using compiz, by the way? KDE has its own compositing stuff now... )
<spacitymedic> well... i didnt know that...
<spacitymedic>  i'm using kubuntu// are you on xubuntu?
<Vroomfondle> spacitymedic: if you're on Kubuntu Karmic or Kubuntu Jaunty, you've got KDE4, which has its own compositor
<spacitymedic> Oh ok.. cause I go to the window effects thing and it doesnt do anything
<Vroomfondle> check System Settings -> Desktop -> Desktop Effects (might have to uninstall compiz first)
<Vroomfondle> oh, right
<spacitymedic> they never worked BEFORE i had compiz
<Vroomfondle> you got the right graphics drivers installed etc.? For some cards you need to install the binary nvidia/ati driver, for instance
<spacitymedic> not sure
<spacitymedic>  is there any kind of update in konsole i can do?
<Vroomfondle> spacitymedic: what graphics card do you have?
<spacitymedic> not sure. how do I find out?
<spacitymedic> i have an hp pavillion entertainment pc Dv7
<Vroomfondle> use "lspci" in a terminal and look for anything which mentions VGA
<spacitymedic> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics]
<spacitymedic> that right?
<Vroomfondle> yeah, Radeon 3200
<spacitymedic> Im so sorry that Im so stupid with linux.... i really do appreciate your helping me...
<Vroomfondle> okay... I think there's a howto page that tells you how to install the binary drivers (they're called "FGLRX")
<Vroomfondle> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Vroomfondle> no problem. We're all newbies at some point :)
<Vroomfondle> so follow that howto page. Begin with the "basic instructions" - that's the easy method. If that fails, use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI.
<spacitymedic> OK COOL IM FOLLOWING THE STEPS ON THAT PAGE
<spacitymedic>  BACK TO YOU IN A FEW
<Vroomfondle> in theory, once you've installed the binary drivers, the Desktop Effects stuff in KDE *should* work (or failing that, Compiz should work)
<spacitymedic> OK I WAS SHOWN THE DRIVERS AVAILABLE.. THEY ARE NOT ACTIVE. I CLICKED ACTIVATE.. NOTHING HAPPENED
<Vroomfondle> Okay. Probably best not to type in capitals by the way - some people here think it's rude.
<Vroomfondle> anyway, you may have to try the second link I gave you then
<steveire> Hi. When I try ulimit -n 65536 I don't have permission, and when I use sudo I get command not found. When I do sudo su and then do it, the command works, but does not have any effect. ulimit -n still reports 1024 in my regular user. How do I fix this?
<jussi01> steveire: tried sudo -i then the command? (better than sudo -su)
<steveire> jussi01: Tried this: http://www.ubun2.com/question/433/how_set_ulimit_ubuntu_linux_getting_sudo_ulimit_command_not_found_error
<ev0sx1> folks, anybody know of a way to stop windows apps runing on wine accessing the web?
<Kolia> krunner not showing up when I hit "alt+f2"
<Kolia> any idea how to launch it?
<Kolia> (typing krunner in console does nothing)
<Main> Noob question, but how am I suposed to install software on Kubuntu 9.10 I found KPackageKit, but I'm a little confused by it, is there something simpler?
<Kolia> Main: this is supposed to be the simple way :)
<Kolia> another way is from a console: sudo apt-get install whatyouwanttoinstall
<Main> Yeah, I know
<Main> I'm just not sure which packages I need
<Main> I'm trying to get clamav installed on a flashdrive so I can save windows XP
<lalalol> hi, who wants to PM about Kopete?
<Tm_T> you can ask your question in channel, better chance that someone who knows will answer
<Mamarok> lalalol: please ask in #kubuntu-offtopic, this does not belong here
<lalalol> ok Mamarok, sorry, my bad
<Mamarok> or that
<Mamarok> lalalol: if you have a question, please ask it here, for chatting it would be in -offtopic
<lalalol> oh
<lalalol> foolish me lol, ok, here i go, when i open kopete, i can already see my msn contact list, ive searched how to only show it when my pass is correctly typed but cant find it
<youcef> hello
<youcef> hellooooooooooooooooo
<youcef> hjiiiiiiiiiiiii
<youcef> wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<youcef> wooooooooooooooo
<youcef> woooooooooooo
<FloodBotK1> youcef: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<youcef> hiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<shadeslayer> youcef: hello
<youcef> hello
<lalalol> so no-one knows? :(
<shadeslayer> lalalol: knows about what?
<Mamarok> lalalol: sorry, I don't use MSN
<lalalol> shadeslayer, when i open kopete, i can already see my msn contact list, ive searched how to only show it when my pass is correctly typed but cant find it
<shadeslayer> lalalol: oh yeah,that happens to me as well... did you just remove a account?
<lalalol_> shadeslayer, yeah i think so, i tried setting up a skype acc on kopete cuz skype 2.1 beta is too buggy and then removed it
<lalalol_> sorry, got dc'ed
<ubuntu> i just tried to install kubuntu in my friend's system with intel dual core processor, the display went black and didnt come
<Mamarok> ubuntu: how did you install it?
<Mamarok> You mighthave some packages missing, check the kdeworkspace and plasma packages
<ubuntu> Mamarok: i didnt install, i just tried to boot from the system
<Mamarok> ah, then it's likely a hardware problem that doesn't allow to install it
<ubuntu> now iam from the same kubuntu 9.10 live cd , but from my system
<Mamarok> the CD works on other systems?
<Mamarok> OK
<shadeslayer> lalalol_: yeah i think thats a bug
<lalalol_> ill report it, its not funny :p
<tew88_> I've just done a fresh install of Kubuntu 9.10 and I'm having trouble getting shortcuts into my Desktop folder. Dragging and dropping just creates a Widget on the main screen... but I'm sure I've done it before
<tew88_> I've just done a fresh install of Kubuntu 9.10 and I'm having trouble getting shortcuts into my Desktop folder. Dragging and dropping just creates a Widget on the main screen... but I'm sure I've done it before
<shadeslayer> tew88_: right click on desktop > Desktop settings > Folder view
<thumbers> I've just done a fresh install of Kubuntu and am having difficulty placing shortcuts in my Desktop folder. Dragging and dropping from the Applications menu just places the icons on my home screen as widgets, yet I'm sure I've been able to get the desired effect before. Any ideas?
<shadeslayer> thumbers: right click on desktop > Desktop settings > Folder view
<ubuntu> how can i makle that microblogging applet in desktop to see my friend's tweets, now it is showing my ownh
<shadeslayer> ubuntu: hmm well it doesnt show previous tweets
<shadeslayer> ubuntu: just new tweers
<shadeslayer> *tweets
<ubuntu> it is just showing my own time lline
<shadeslayer> ubuntu: i would suggest using choqok
<ubuntu> whats the use of seeing my own timeline
<thumbers> shadeslayer: Apparently that's not changed anything. I'm still experiencing the same functionality as before when I right-click and application and "Add to Desktop"
<shadeslayer> thumbers: KDE 4.4?
<thumbers> I think so. The default with 9.10 anyway.
<shadeslayer> thumbers: the default isnt 4.4 .... its 4.3
<thumbers> So I need to update it somehow?
<shadeslayer> thumbers: well not if you want the  latest version... right click > Desktop Settings > Activity > Folder view should do it
<shadeslayer> thumbers: then close the folder view widget and you should be good to go
<thumbers> shadeslayer: Ah, I think I'm explaining my problem poorly. I _do_ want the Desktop view. I'd like to drop a view widgets around. But I'd like my application shortcuts to appear in my Desktop folder (and I've placed -actually it was done by default for me- a folder view panel pointing to /home/Desktop/ there)
<thumbers> drop a few widgets*
<shadeslayer> thumbers: oh.. well you can put both widgets and icons in the folder view... just dont drag and drop the icons from the folder view widget
<thumbers> shadeslayer: Everything's working as desired now. It was being a bit strange, but thanks for your help =)
<shadeslayer> thumbers: no problem :)
<fstl> Hi all, how can i join another channels? I am new to this Kubunut and got this irc default
<robin0800> fstl:  /join #channel
<jellonut> is it possible to have my /home/Music folder refer to my ntfs partition's Music folder (at /media/disk/Music)?
<shadeslayer> jellonut: yep
<shadeslayer> jellonut: i think you have to use ln -s
<shadeslayer> jellonut: ln [OPTION]... [-T] TARGET LINK_NAME
<shadeslayer> jellonut: so first remove the music folder and then : ls -s /path/to/Music Music/
<boesmans> bmo pal
<jellonut> thanks shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> jellonut: no problem :)
<boesmans> bmo chi
<vboogieman> hey i have a networking question
<shadeslayer> vboogieman: shoot
<Zorael> Is there any way to resolve an inode or a block to what file it represents? I'm getting loads and loads of harddisk activity from Konversation, and I'm trying to figure out what it's actually doing.
<boesmans> heist chi pm
<Mamarok> boesmans: what are you ding?
<Mamarok> doing*
<boesmans> lol sry Mamarok :p
<boesmans> Strange.. I asmg'd on another server, and it came around here -_-
<shadeslayer> i want to run a command every 15 mins or so... how do i do that?
<Kolia> shadeslayer: man cron
<shadeslayer> ok
<piccoletta2_> list
<piccoletta2_> !1list
<fstl> how to change the nick?
<Vroomfondle> fstl: /nick mynick
<kjeldahl> I've got dual screens. I set it up using System Settings. But KDE never remembers. Have to do it every time after login. Any ideas?
<thed3vnu11> hello every 1
<miniBill>  When I try to update with synaptic (or aptitude) it trows me a helluva of errors
<thed3vnu11> anyone know why there are no file associations set on Kubuntu with FIrefox?  Wth?
<thed3vnu11> Shouldn't that be by default?
<shadeslayer> !dual | kjeldahl
<kjeldahl> shadeslayer: Eh?
<ghostcube> kjeldahl: has not worked :)
<shadeslayer> jtheuer: just trying to find the factoid
<darthanubis> opendesktop widget broken, can anyone confirm that login does not work with correct user info?
<explore> cant i get chat in gtalk on kubuntu9.10?
<shadeslayer> explore: yes you can
<ghostcube> kjeldahl: you could set it direct in youre xorg.conf
<shadeslayer> !twinview | kjeldahl
<ubottu> kjeldahl: twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<explore> how? i dont see..
<kjeldahl> Dual works great here, alpha 2, using open source radeon.
<ghostcube> shadeslayer: wrong 50 %
<ghostcube> :D
<shadeslayer> ghostcube: eh?
<ghostcube> he has ati :)
<kjeldahl> Upgraded from Karmic, when it stopped reading the setup from my xorg.conf file. Works when I set it from system settings. But I have to redo it after each login.
<explore> shadeslayer: any clue for me?
<ghostcube> kjeldahl: can you pastebin youre xorg.conf
<ghostcube> -e
<kjeldahl> Sure. It's butt ugly (lots of testing), but I'll give you what I have.
<shadeslayer> explore: one sec
<kjeldahl> http://pastebin.com/m739a4315
<shadeslayer> explore: http://www.google.co.in/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=gtalk+in+kopete
<kjeldahl> ghostcube: But be warned. It seemed to ignore the whole dual screen thing in there after upgrading to Lucid.
<sate> I'm having some issues with my microphone
<explore> what is kopete?
<shadeslayer> explore: IM client
<shadeslayer> explore: press alt+F2 and type kopete
<sate> I installed recordmydesktop, and when I record and play back, i can barely hear the mic
<sate> Any ideas?
<Fanfare> explore: multiprotcol instant messanger
<shadeslayer> sate: i cant even use the mike... buffer overflow errors :P
<shadeslayer> explore: now even supports FB via XMPP
<Fanfare> sate: try alsamixer in konsole...
<sate> cheers
<sate> k now when I play back Fanfare it skips
<Fanfare> sate: skips=too loud?
<sate> kk
<sate> thanks
<ghostcube> kjeldahl: iam not the ati uru but is modul dri needed if modul dri2 is loaded
<kjeldahl> ghostcube: I have no idea. I doubt that has anything to do with the dual screen thing though, but as you've seen my xorg.conf is a shameless copy & paste job from others...
<sate> Fanfare:  I'm still getting  some skipping, what are the perfect settings for the mic?
<ghostcube> kjeldahl: hmm i havent used ati fo a long time i cant really help here and iam not on lucid so far
<kjeldahl> ghostcube: Ok, thanks for trying anyway.
<ghostcube> i think its anything inside youre xorg.conf
<ghostcube> have you tried with a blank one ?
<Fanfare> sate: for actual recording mute mic, set recording from mic and level to medium,
<Fanfare> sate: also check if u have a mic boost switch...
<sate> how do you do that?
<sate> i accidently removed advanced settings on my sound icon setup
<Fanfare> sate: well, alsamixer shows you all channels... good to find apropriate mic channels...
<Fanfare> and switches
<sate> How do I get my settings back on my sound icon?
<sate> Theres some mic settings I need to adjust
<Zorael> How do I set Konqueror to use and keep using webkit? It just reverts to KHTML when I browse to a new page.
<Fanfare> sate: u have kmix running in panel? rightclick show mixer
<sate> Yeah there's supposed to be a advanced settings
<sate> but I removed it acciedently
<Fanfare> hm, i dont know advanced settings in kmix...
<sate> The file settings and help were gone
<sate> its okay I just restarted the app
<Fanfare> sate: <ctrl>+<m> hides shows menu!
<Mamarok> Zorael: you need to set webkit to default, else it is only a per-page setting
<Zorael> Mamarok: Where do I do this? I thought I just had to save a new View Profile, but that doesn't seem to make it stick. And I can't find it in the normal Konqueror options.
<Mamarok> hm, I need to have a look, just a moment
<Mamarok> Zorael: I couldn't find it neither, you might want to ask in #kde
<Zorael> Mamarok: All right, thanks
<Mamarok> Zorael: you are welcome :)
<turtle^s0up> is there a way to use something else besides "xterm" in Konsole?
<Vroomfondle> turtle^s0up: you mean like vt100 etc?
<turtle^s0up> yes
<turtle^s0up> aterm or mrxvt
<turtle^s0up> the reason i ask is because konsole is having an issue rendering a font, the terminal text gets cutt of with it for some strange reason
<turtle^s0up> off*
<Vroomfondle> Oh, you mean actually use another terminal emulator program *inside* konsole?
<Mamarok> turtle^s0up: check the profile settings, you can change the terminal mode there
<Vroomfondle> that only changes the keybindings etc. though - doesn't have anything to do with font rendering.
<turtle^s0up> Vroomfondle: sorry, I got disconnected.
<turtle^s0up> so i'm speculating the font rendering space limitations is an issue with xterm
<Vroomfondle> but... xterm isn't konsole
<Vroomfondle> the two are separate
<turtle^s0up> so why does under Environment it says "xterm" ?
<turtle^s0up> Vroomfondle: if the issues isn't with xterm what do you think it is, Konsole?
<Vroomfondle> turtle^s0up: because it pretends to be an xterm
<Vroomfondle> some CLI apps/scripts check the env vars to see what terminal type you have, and change their output accordingly to look right
<Vroomfondle> anyway yes, Konsole itself I reckon
<Vroomfondle> tried fiddling with the fonts in Settings -> Edit Current profile?
<turtle^s0up> Vroomfondle: thanks for the info. I'm in font settings, there's little I can do there
<Vroomfondle> try changing the font?
<turtle^s0up> yes, changing the font helps
<turtle^s0up> it doesn'ts cut it off
<turtle^s0up> but i want to use a specific font type
<sixzerofour|jps> how do i setup the cd so i can install from the cdrom of my laptop?
<turtle^s0up> "Inconsolata"
<ni1s> sixzerofour|jps: how do you mean?
<sixzerofour|jps> i found it
<sixzerofour|jps> just burning an iso onto a cd
<sixzerofour|jps> lol
<ni1s> yeah
<ni1s> hhehe
<jussi01> how does one change which application opens rtsp streams? (xdg open)
 * ni1s removes amarok
<BluesKaj> ni1s, you might lose half your kubuntu-dektop
<BluesKaj> err desktop
<ni1s> BluesKaj: only amarok got removed
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: not, if the dependencies points to amarok-common as they should
<BluesKaj> Tm_T, ok , things have changed then , I recall trying to remove amarok a while back , probly on edgy  where most of kubuntu-desktop was about to be removed as well :)
<shadeslayer> how do i pipe a command o/p and append it to a txt file?
<ni1s> shadeslayer: mycommand &>>/path/to/myfile.txt
<ni1s> shadeslayer: note the double ">", using only one will overwrite the file with just the output of the that command
<shadeslayer> ni1s: ah thanks :)
<shadeslayer> ni1s: whats the & for?
<llutz> shadeslayer: man bash (/redirection)
<ni1s> the ampersand can do all sorts of stuff, here its used to redirect output
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> ni1s: and what if i also need the time along with that command?
<llutz> date >>/path/to/myfile.tx
<ni1s> shadeslayer: depends on how you want it
<ni1s> yeah
<shadeslayer> ni1s: llutz i want it like : Date (new line) sensors
<llutz> date >>/path/to/myfile.txt ;sensors &>>/path/to/myfile.tx
<ct529> I am trying to use get_iplayer under kubuntu .... I do not seem to be able to catch programs by pid ....
<llutz> shadeslayer: or (date ; sensors)>file.foo
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> llutz: brackets too?
<llutz> y
<shadeslayer> ok
<nevalain> Can anyone help? My system freezes all the time, system load jumps to 100%, but processes in process table look normal?
<ni1s> nevalain: use a pastebin and there paste mylog.txt generated from "top -b d3 -n1 > mylog.txt"
<ni1s> nevalain: when the system freezes that is
<nevalain> nils: Roger.
<thacious> I feel stupid, I tried to install a better sound driver and now it says i removed my sound device and it wants to remove it from the list in multimedia settings
<shadeslayer> thacious: thats just KDE's way of saying hey i found new devices and lost some old ones
<thacious> yeah except it didn't find new ones, I'm sure i fell asleep looking for it and i'm sure i screwed somthing up in the process
<ddurham_> so .. I have a package on hold with 'aptitude hold some_package' but kpackagekit still lists the package in the list of "can be upgraded"
<ddurham_> anyway to fix this?
<ddurham_> i.e., if I have a package on hold, I don't want it in the list of packages that kpackagekit will upgrade
<chinito> hola..
<chinito> spanish
<thacious> is there an easy fix or graphic utility that can search and auto configure my sound again?
<shadeslayer> thacious: kmix or alsamixer in konsole?
<nevalain> ni1s: http://pastebin.com/f2eebf8af
<nile> Hi i'm just trying out Kubuntu / KDE from Ubuntu / Gnome and my updater cannot refresh as it says the package list needs to be rebuilt - HELP!!
<thacious> I was trying that earlier but audio device 0 isn't found, i'm a big ol nub so I'm not sure
<wizkoder> moin
<ni1s> nevalain: looks good
<ni1s> nevalain: are you sure its the CPU that's hogging all the resources?
<nile> Hi i'm just trying out Kubuntu / KDE from Ubuntu / Gnome and my updater cannot refresh as it says the package list needs to be rebuilt - HELP!!
<thacious> the lshw -C sound comes up with multimedia unclaimed
<James147> nile: what "updater" are you using?
<wesley__> does someone also have a new dell studio 1558 notebook? because my sound isnt working
<nile> The default KPackage Kit
<kubian> nile: it's better to try the live cd for kubuntu
<wesley__> live cd cant test everything
<kubian> than in gnome
<ni1s> nevalain: Hows the HDD activity when this happens?
<James147> nile: can you paste.ubuntu.com the output of "sudo aptitude update"?
<nile> what do you mena
<nile> mean
<nevalain> ni1s: How do you mean? I'am not sure. KDE System monitor shows that both CPUs take 100%.  Htop does not show 100%.
<kubian> wesley_: he just want to try not test anything
<James147> nile: run the command "sudo aptitude update" from konsole and copy and paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ni1s> nevalain: odd
<nevalain> ni1s: iotop does not show anything unusual.
<wesley__> oh okay, I though my sound worked but it doesnt
<wesley__> I already rejected the windows eula, dell refunds the software
<nevalain> nils: Very. I'm using RAID-1 and KDE System monitor says "disk sleep" instead of "cpu bar". I'm not sure if this is odd.
<thacious> so...what do i do with this unclaimed multimedia thing?
<nevalain> ni1s: I mean "disk sleep" instead of cpu percentage in process table.
<thacious> alsa recognized it last night, but i broke it when i was trying to fix a low volume problem
<monk> hi
<seb__> hi
<wesley__> first the ati driver works but now not
<esther> hi
<seb__> I'm French
<seb__> you ?
<monk> anybody knows how i can fix the wlan problem with lin-x1.1 on an amilo a1650g
<esther> PANAMANIAM
<seb__> ok
<monk> anybody knows how i can fix the wlan problem with lin-x1.1 on an amilo a1650g
<thacious> (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto) I was following this site but now (cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec) doesn't come up with anything
<thacious> might've messed somthing up in alsa-base.conf but reinstalling alsa didn't fix it
<vbgunz_> does anybody know whats going on!?? when I wake my pc up from suspension, 10 seconds after waking up it suspends again. why!?
<vbgunz_> this is not some continous loop. it automatically suspends 10 seconds after waking up when it falls to sleep automatically after 60 seconds'
<nevalain> ni1s: nils: Very. I'm using RAID-1 and KDE System monitor says "disk sleep" instead of "cpu bar". I'm not sure if this is odd.
<llutz> vbgunz_: use acpi_listen to check if there are some events after waking up
<nevalain> ni1s: Any ideas? Thanks for your help. I think I need to go to Gentoo side to test if this is about hardware.
<vbgunz_> hey llutz I just ran through its --help and man. im not sure how to use acpi_listen. brb, need to pick my son up.
<shadeslayer> hmm weird i defined the command in crontab... didnt give its exact path,but still cron doesnt run it
<shadeslayer> any ideas
<llutz> " didnt give its exact path,but still cron doesnt run it"    how should it?
<somekool> I'm getting recurrent X crash since I upgraded to KDE 4.4
<jschall> i have my system set to suspend to ram after 60 minutes in power management. When I turn my computer on in the morning, it resumes, says "suspending in 30 seconds" and then suspends again and i have to hit the power button again to get it to actually come up
<thacious> installing alsa-source and module-assistant may have me covered...
<sixzerofour|jps> does the kubuntu installer explain what is needed for a good install? [like how to parition and such]
<sixzerofour|jps> i won't be able to access this channel while installing
<sixzerofour|jps> i think i need like a os install, a data part, and a swap part right?
<sixzerofour|jps> i have a 250Gb hd on my laptop, what is a good way to divide this?
<sixzerofour|jps> 20gb os, 2gb swap and rest data?
<James147> sixzerofour|jps: you are right, but kubuntu dosent do taht be default (it only have os and swap)
<sixzerofour|jps> is there a reason to sepearte os from data?
<jschall> sixzerofour|jps: 10-30gb mounted as /, 2-4gb swap and the rest /home
<James147> sixzerofour|jps: i tend to manually configure the partitions during the installer to do 10gig os 2-4 swap and rest data
<jschall> sixzerofour|jps: yes, so that you can reinstall your os without formatting your /home
<sixzerofour|jps> i see
<sixzerofour|jps> is 10gb enough for kubuntu?
<jschall> sixzerofour|jps: i'd just do like 15
<jschall> sixzerofour|jps: i've never looked to see how much space i actually use
<sixzerofour|jps> yeah but i don't want to try to do an update one day and not have space
<James147> sixzerofour|jps: never needed more then 10 on mine, but you can do 15 if you want to make sure
<sixzerofour|jps> lol
<sixzerofour|jps> i will probably use this setup for 4-5 years
<James147> sixzerofour|jps: I have many development tools and sdks installe on my systems and still never needed more then 10
<jschall> i have mine set up at 30 =/
<sixzerofour|jps> ok
<sixzerofour|jps> i'
<sixzerofour|jps> i'll do 10
<sixzerofour|jps> and 2gb swap
<jschall> i probably wasted a bunch of space
<FloodBotK1> sixzerofour|jps: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sixzerofour|jps> rest data
<James147> sixzerofour|jps: on 7gig atm
<thacious> so i have my sound back but i still have this low volume problem? any ideas?
<jschall> the flood bot is probably more annoying than the flooders most of the time =/
<sixzerofour|jps> lol
<jschall> my swap is smaller than my ram =/ i think i need more
<sixzerofour|jps> this laptop will have 3gb ram
<James147> jschall: depends, you do if you want to hibernate
<jschall> make sure your swap is bigger than your ram so you can hibernate
<sixzerofour|jps> 4gb swap then
<jschall> James147: its a desktop. i suspend it.
<jschall> James147: i never shut it down or hibernate
<jschall> James147: unless i need a kernel update
<sixzerofour|jps> i probably won't do anything with the laptop but have it on or off..lol
<sixzerofour|jps> its for taking notes
<sixzerofour|jps> and rbwosing
<sixzerofour|jps> browsing
<Lord-Rahl> ? is there a way in kopete to make any new message to open in a tab window instead of open a new window?
<shadeslayer> Lord-Rahl: i have window grouping on
<shadeslayer> Lord-Rahl: so it doesnt make much of a diff.
<Lord-Rahl> shadeslayer: is that in 'behavior setings'
<sheytan> Lord-Rahl take a look at kopete's settings, behavior, chat ;)
<Lord-Rahl> thats all
<Lord-Rahl> thanks all **
<shadeslayer> Lord-Rahl: :D
<shadeslayer> how do i start cronjobs automatically
<vbgunz_> llutz: back. probably the best way to run acpi_listen, is to shorten the automatic suspend time to 1 minute, run acpi_listen in the terminal let it go to sleep, wake it up and check out the stdout?
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: whole point of cronjobs is that they start automatically?
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: well not here
<tarzan> f-n, jag hamnade fel.
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: do i need to specify the whole path to the command? like /usr/bin
<suckinreadonly> i am very close to finally getting my nagios system running here.   A config file is only opening in Read Only mode.. how can i figure out what is holding it open.. and fix it
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: you need to specify the frequency how did you set it up?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: one sec
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: there is a setup GUI in the system settings
<Mamarok> that works quite well
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: yeah i set it there only :P
<shadeslayer> wheres the crontab file located?
<shadeslayer> for the user crontab?
<Mamarok> SystemSettings -> Advanced Tab -> Task Scheduler
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i have already set it there.... it *doesnt* run :P
<shadeslayer> one sec
<ivan__> Hi. I have a problem: some times after system locking mouse pointer starts jumping randomly. And mouse buttons are clicking randomly (i can see popup menus, files are being opened, etc.). What kind of bug is it, how to fix it?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: http://imagebin.ca/view/0Xilpx.html
<Nakkel> Meh, new web layout borken in Konqi.
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: could you show the setup GUI? Click on Modify
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: http://imagebin.ca/view/PFkxZGDL.html
<vbgunz_> I just had my system automatically suspend in 60 seconds. I ran sudo acpi_listen before it would automatically do this. it suspended automatically and went to sleep. I woke it up and it automatically suspended again 10 seconds after waking it up. acpi_listen didn't say anything about why. anybody know whats up?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: you did set two commands, that might be the problem
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: but i want to get the time and temp at the same time
<shadeslayer> any ideas on how to do that?
<Mamarok> then run two jobs for that
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: with the same output file?
<James147> shadeslayer: you could add them so a bash script and run that
<Mamarok> also adding a date for a "every 2 Minutes job" sounds a bit illogical
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: hmmm
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: why don't you just set a sensor widget?
<Mamarok> then you can actually see what is happening
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: well i keep the laptop on at night,and log the temos
<Mamarok> or are you going to read that file every 2 minutes?
<shadeslayer> *temps
<shadeslayer> so that i know its not heating up much...
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: are you running stuff during the night?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: yeah...
<Mamarok> because heating happens when it is working, if it is idle...
<shadeslayer> downloads..
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: downloads is not using much CPU
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: idk my laptop gets hot alot now a days..
<shadeslayer> just being carefull
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: that comes from CPU intensive tasks
<shadeslayer> hmm
<Mamarok> and running a cron job every 2 minutes is not going to improve that...
<shadeslayer> youre right..
 * shadeslayer goes back to hacking rekonq code
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: thanks :)
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: I have a temerature sensor widget that shows heating when compiling, but if the laptop is set to performance the CPU should scale well
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: whats the ususal temps you get?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: and is it a laptop?
<Mamarok> and try not using both cores full load when compiling by using the -j option for make install
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: yes, a Lenovo W500
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: let me try and have a look, moment...
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: wont that load one of them more and cause a large variation in temps b/w the 2 cores?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: sure
<vbgunz_> does anybody know whats going on with suspension? my pc suspends just fine. wakes up fine too. just after being awoke after automatically going to sleep it sleeps again in 10 seconds by itself when its not supposed too. really, am I the only one experiencing this?
<Benkinooby> maybe i should post this to the dev channel, but again i have to say i love kubuntu. i turned of skype, kopete and firefox, disabped my wather forecast widget and see.... no single bit of network traffic... 100% silence... how many times i tried to reach this in win...
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: I just compiled with make install -j3, using the performance mode, and one core briefly went up to 70°C
<Mamarok> not they are idling at 55-60°C
<lucia> holaa
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i get upto 75 sometimes
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: that sometimes happens here, too, espeically when compiling two things at the same time
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: but modern CPUs should be able to take that without problems
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: hmm.. well i get upto 75 when i compile amarok
<shadeslayer> that to after make clean
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: it doesn't depends what you compile, but how you are loading the CPU
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: dual core?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: yeah
<Mamarok> then you should avoid using more than -j3
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: so i should use make install -j3
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ok that loads just one core... right?
<Mamarok> yes, that will use uup to 75% of the CPU capacity only
<Mamarok> up*
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<shadeslayer> thats cool
 * shadeslayer goes and changes his build scripts
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: also do you use a ccache?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: nope
<shadeslayer> i cant figure it out
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: you should, at least for cmake, since that speeds up compiling a lot
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: can you teach me how to do it?
<James147> Mamarok: wont -j3 make the cpu run to 100%... ?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: see here: http://blogs.fsfe.org/myriam/2009/09/compiling-amarok-from-git-locally-full-summary/ for Amarok, the ccache settings are explained in point 2
<shadeslayer> opk
<Mamarok> James147: that depends on the CPU, it doesn't here
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: does your CPU do hyperthreading?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i think so,dont know for sure
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i have a Intel T8100
<shadeslayer> btw i dont have ~/kde/bin.... any issues?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: if it doesn't then you should set it to -j1
<Mamarok> so it only uses one core
<Neremor> hello!
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: you mean for a local Amarok build?
<Mamarok> hi Neremor
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i mean as in,i dont have a kde folder in my home folder :)
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: normal, since that blog is about a local build :)
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: so i just leave out that line
<hbbk> hello
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: you should maybe read it completely to get it right before doing anything
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: all the settings are for a local build only
<Mamarok> including the cmake settings
<Neremor> I would like to setup a guest account on my system. Therefore I created a new user and set it to require no password in kdm. After I set up the workspace for the guest account, I would like to "save" this prefferences so everyone who logs in with the guest accout sees this session, even if the last user reconfigures the whole appearance.
<shadeslayer> hmm
<Neremor> and i would like the home-directory to be only temporary. So if you save a file in /home/guest and restart and log in with guest again, the home directory should be empty again.
<shadeslayer> brb
<Mamarok> Neremor: hm, why not running a cron job to erase the /home/guest content once it is logged out?
<alabd> hello while booting kubuntu 8.10 amd64 cd in the page that we should select "install kubuntu" enter does not work , how to solev it ?
<Mamarok> oops, s/he was not very patient...
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: most people arent nowadays :_
<egsome> i've problem with Dragon Player ( Phonon Powered Player ), i can't play any MP3 file with it !
<shadeslayer> egsome: have you installed kubuntu-restricted-extrass
<shadeslayer> -s
<egsome> shadeslayer: No, Going to do
<shadeslayer> egsome: please install it :)
<egsome> shadeslayer: installing it now ..
<alabd> any opinion ?
<egsome> shadeslayer: installed, an now can open any mp3 file with Dragon, but no sound comes out !
<shadeslayer> egsome: press alt+F2 and type kmix
<shadeslayer> egsome: and set everything to high
<egsome> shadeslayer: i'm on Ubuntu, and can hear sound from Totem normally
<Benkinooby> hi, what is the difference between the "ports-system" wich is used in BSD or it ports-like systems linke portage (gentoo) and packagemangementsystems like yum, apt and so on?
<shadeslayer> egsome: um can you please switch to kubuntu ?
<Benkinooby> linke = like
<egsome> shadeslayer: No :), just want to Dragon to play MP3
<shadeslayer> egsome: ok,well press alt+F2 and type kmix
<genii> Benkinooby: the ports and portage build stuff from source the package management systems generally fetch precompiled binaries
<Peace-> Benkinooby: the way how they works
<egsome> shadeslayer: installing it now ..
<shadeslayer> egsome: 0_o
<egsome> shadeslayer: installed, and every thing is to top
<shadeslayer> egsome: try now
<vic61> sera
<egsome> shadeslayer: Now Working :) Thanks !
<shadeslayer> egsome: cool! :)
<vic61> hallo
<vic61>  i am iyalian
<shadeslayer> vic61: hi
<vic61> italian
<vic61> hi
<vic61> sorry for italian server were?
<shadeslayer> !it | vic61
<ubottu> vic61: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Benkinooby> genii: ok, so both are for software management only. isn't it possible to download and bulid packages from source with packagemanagers, or are there more informations needed, which are only provided by ports system?
<vic61> ok tank you
<n8w1ng> hey
<n8w1ng> guys,i was playin with kismet a bit n now i cant get bak my wlan connection....it seems that it has gotten stock in that monitor mode
<n8w1ng> i can provide u by iwconfig output if needed
<n8w1ng> ive also tried etc/init.d/networking restart ...but nothin happened
<shadeslayer> whats that app which is like ultra light and shows all system info... i cant remember the name
<shadeslayer> you make its config file by hand
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: conky?
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: ah yes
<n8w1ng> hmmm aha
<n8w1ng> thx for nothin
<BluesKaj> n8w1ng, try sudo dhclient wlan0
<daniel_> I installed the  VDRIFT racing game from the .deb package (sourceforge) but it seems it's doesn't get installed.  did not create any folder
<daniel_> I installed the  VDRIFT racing game from the .deb package (sourceforge) but it seems it's doesn't get installed.  did not create any folder.  Any Idea?
<foormea> hi
<foormea> is there no skype in karmic? i just reinstalled a karmic with medibuntu repo... and i cannot find skype
<James147> foormea: you need to get it from the skype site
<egsome> foormea: http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/
<foormea> James147: ok, thanks. how come it's not in the repos anymore??
<tareq> আমি
<martinuu> hiiiiiiiii
<daskreech> hi
<genii> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<pookito> simple question,  If a friend of mine has a shared folder under Linux, and I would like to have access to to that shared folder, how can I have access under KDE or Gnome?
<daskreech> How is it shared?
<pookito> how to access the file in another computer which is already shared
<pookito> or folder
<|604|> how are nvidia drivers lookin on the buntu these days?
<daskreech> How is it being shared?
<daskreech> Closed sourced |604| :)
<|604|> lol
<|604|> yes
<|604|> but they are still better than ati
<|604|> ?
<pookito> I have a Linux computer and a friend of mine went through the process and shared a couple of his folders.  I would like to have access to them.  I use a  kubuntu 9.10
<daskreech> Yes But much less than they were two years ago
<|604|> all i got is a 7300 gs,
<|604|> weas jsut wondering
<|604|> haven't used linux in about 9 months
<pookito> any help
<Peace-> pookito: yea but he has windows?
<pookito> nope, he has Linux
<pookito> as well
<Peace-> ssh i guess
<Peace-> or nfs
<Peace-> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<pookito> nfs
<pookito> thanks
<igor> hi, is there any hotkey for "mouse buffer"?
<iconmefisto> what's  "mouse buffer"?
<genii> igor: You mean if you copied some text with the mouse, what key combination pastes it?
<igor> genii: yes
<iconmefisto> ctrl-V
<genii> igor: In a Konsole shift-insert    in most graphical apps ctrl-v
<Peace->  and some time ctrl shit ins
<genii> Peace-: I imagine you meant to say "shift"  ;)
<Peace-> omg
<Peace-> hahaha
<igor> sorry, but there  two different buffers
<igor> ctrl+c/v
<igor> and "mouse buffer"
<igor> ctrl-v pastes only what was selected with ctrl-c
<iconmefisto> mouse middle-click pastes selected text
<Vroomfondle> yes, but igor wants a shortcut key
<igor> yeh, I am just woundaring about hotkey for that
<igor> ))
<igor> *wondering
<Tscheesy> middle Button is the classic Unix-Pipe Comand : | - this one needs a focus on the target so the mouse is perfect
<iconmefisto> igor: try ctrl-shift-ins. that seems to work for me
<igor> iconmefisto: thank you, it works!
<olskolirc> is there something like a gnome do for kubuntu please?
<iconmefisto> olskolirc: alt-F2 (krunner)
<Mamarok> there is "a gnome"?
 * Mamarok misread the line
<shadowhywind> how can one find what the partition type (ext3/ext4) from the console?
<genii> shadowhywind: There is only type 83 which is Linux. The filesystem is independent of the partition type
<genii> shadowhywind: If it's a mounted filesystem, then: mount      should show the filesystem type
<shadowhywind> hehe thanks
<daskreech> Mamarok:  :-)
<MrFubar> Hi, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die Reihenfolge der Kernelmodule ändern kann, die beim booten geladen werden? Ich hab meine Konsolen-Auflösung mittels "uvesafb" hochgestellt, allerdings greift die Auflösung erst wenn die Hälfte des Bootvorgangs shcon gelaufen ist...thx in advance
<iconmefisto> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<MrFubar> huch
<allyourrejects> is anyone else having an issue in Lucid that no matter what you do Network Applet (in both gnome and kde) says "network disabled".  I have no configuration listed in /etc/network/interfaces
<llutz> !lucid | allyourrejects
<ubottu> allyourrejects: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<allyourrejects> k thanks
<olskolirc> and how do I get rid of krunner on startup?
<olskolirc> oic never mind
<daskreech> olskolirc: Get rid of?
<olskolirc> never mind daskreech
<daskreech> Just wanted to know what you meant by get rid of
<CptTorpedo> hi, why does kate forget the last used folder and instead use ~/Documents?
<CptTorpedo> I hope this is a buh
<CptTorpedo> bug*
<allyourrejects> CptTorpedo: it remembers for me..  The default on open is ~/Documents
<allyourrejects> but after I open a doc it remembers where I was, and also where I saved it to
<CptTorpedo> allyourrejects:  when you close the window and another does it still remember?
<allyourrejects> why would it?  thats a new session
<CptTorpedo> eh?
<Jabberwock> Is there a package nme in Apt-Get for Flash Player?
<Jabberwock> name*
<CptTorpedo> can that be configured?
<allyourrejects> CptTorpedo: maybe try saving session on close?
<allyourrejects> I haven't tried that myself
<allyourrejects> I expect it to always startup in ~/Documents
<CptTorpedo> kate also forget plugin settings
<allyourrejects> if i edited /etc/ files I probably don't want to do that next time I open
<CptTorpedo> so, I have to enable the plugins everytim
<cbwcjw> Is anyone firmiliar with compositing issues in KDE 4.4?
<allyourrejects> that sounds more like it can't write the config to file
<daskreech> cbwcjw: #kwin is
<allyourrejects> you sure your user owns the dir and it has permissions?
<CptTorpedo> I see no error messages
<CptTorpedo> when I launch from console
<CptTorpedo> but I'm gonna try messing around with it
<daskreech> CptTorpedo: have a Kate Session and open it with krunner
<daskreech> You can open kate with a "profile"
<CptTorpedo> how do you run it from krunner
<CptTorpedo> the profile that is
<daskreech> CptTorpedo: turn on the kate sessions runner and when you name it you should be able just to type the name
<CptTorpedo> I don't have it, I'll try installing it
<CptTorpedo> there is no such runner in the repos...
<daskreech> CptTorpedo: plasma-runners-addons I think
<jonftle> Hey all, I've been having some trouble with the Xorg process lately. When I start my machine, it runs at around 3% - 5% of my CPU, as expected. But if I leave my machine up for around 24 hours, that CPU usage has risen to well over 40% and the KDE desktop slows to a crawl. Running Kubuntu 9.10 - any ideas?
<CptTorpedo> daskreech: sorry for wasting your time, I found the auto save session option.
<CptTorpedo> << idiot
<CptTorpedo> the arrow is pointing at my nick btw
<james_l> jonftle: You have flash running?
<twoten_> hel(p)lo
<jonftle> james_l: I have a flash plugin in my browser, but I didn't leave the browser running every time - this is a regular thing that's been happening for a few weeks now, even if I kill all of my apps before walking away from the machine
<twoten_> I installed kubuntu 9.10 and things are going okay, BUY, the down arrow and END keys on my keyboard are dea - what gives?
<twoten_> BUT
<twoten_> dead
<twoten_> I tried changing keyboards, I have the systray app, but still no go
<jonftle> james_l: The last time that I walked away, I killed everything except for the Kontact calendar daemon, and  it still happened. And I can definetely say that it is always the Xorg process. No other process has exhibited the behavior
<james_l> The only other thing I've seen do that is plasma-desktop. Other than that, no idea.
<jonftle> james_l: Thanks for your help, hopefully somebody else knows the answer
<Mamarok> twoten_: check the Systemsettings -> Region&Language and try another keyboard layout
<james_l> Sorry I couldn't help.
<twoten_> yeah I doin that
<twoten_> is there a kde app that allows you to define those extra keys on your keyboard?
<twoten_> I'm pretty sure there's one for gnome ...
<jonftle> Hey all, I've been having some trouble with the Xorg process lately. When I start my machine, it runs at around 3% - 5% of my CPU, as expected. But if I leave my machine up for around 24 hours, that CPU usage has risen to well over 40% and the KDE desktop slows to a crawl. Running Kubuntu 9.10 - any ideas?
<twoten_> control alt to see your running processes - Firefox maybe?
<jonftle> twoten_: if that was directed at me, thanks, but the problem lies with the Xorg process. I can directly see that it is eating up 40% of my CPU
<twoten_> hmmm ... ATI card? vga driver?
<jonftle> twoten: It's an NVidia card running the proprietary drivers. Do the video drivers run as a part of the Xorg process?
<twoten_> hmm, I'm stumped, maybe Gypsy Curse?
<jonftle> twoten: It's possible, but I hope not
<iconmefisto> jonftle: anything stand out in Xorg logs?
<jonftle> iconmefisto: sorry, I forget how to get at them. Can you remind me?
<iconmefisto> jonftle: look in /var/log/   there should be Xorg.0.log or similar
<jonftle> iconmefisto: no major errors, would you like a pastebin?
<iconmefisto> jonftle: there is a KDE system log viewer ksystemlog
<jonftle> iconmefisto: is there a way to go back before the last system reboot?
<jonftle> iconmefisto: I rebooted the system when I started working this afternoon, because that fixes the Xorg resource hogging
<Tresmius> Hey, I just did a clean install of kubuntu, installed all bug updates/ updates and firefox and there's no sound at all in firefox
<Tresmius> I found some threads on the ubuntu forums but they're from 2006 and some of the files they mentioned editing don't exist
<iconmefisto> jonftle: maybe Xorg.0.log.old ? I'm not sure
<jonftle> iconmefisto: already checked it. It's almost a month old. I guess I'll have to wait until the behaviour comes back...
<Tresmius> The sound worked fine in firefox in ubuntu yesterday
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Tresmius, flashplugin-nonfree , make sure alsamixer ctrls aren't down or muted, but it could be the bug that was reported yesterday ..FF not doing media properly on some sites
<iconmefisto> jonftle: if you have ksystemlog open, look in logs menu, other, X session log
<Benkinooby> hi i am installing americas_army (plz, no discussion about ethics or something like that). the default install directory is /usr/local/games/armyops which is fine for me (i don'tthink it's good to have it in /home) next it asks me if i want to install a symbolic link to a directory in my path. i don't understand this question...
<Tresmius> BluesKaj-Laptop: flashplugin-nonfree: command not found
<twoten_> the symbolic link is a good idea, put it in /usr/bin
<Tresmius> flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
<jonftle> iconmefisto: this looks like what I need, but again, it only goes back to the last power up
<nico__> Hi, I have the latest Kubuntu version, KDE4 / ALSA audio / analog headset, trying to record audio from my microphone. Getting lots of background noise. Any idea where to look in order to fix it? If I boot under Windows, use Skype, I have good sound.
<Benkinooby> twoten_: i know what a link is. i dont know for sure what a symbolic link is. what is the use of having symbolic links in /usr/bin ?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Benkinooby, copy the executable file to /usr/bin , that might work
<Tresmius> BluesKaj-Laptop I don't think it's flash related, I've tried an mp3/ midi stream and there's no sound there either
<Benkinooby> BluesKaj-Laptop: i answered yes to create a symbolic link.. then the directory /usr/local/bin was proposed... i agreed
<Benkinooby> BluesKaj-Laptop: what whould happen without these symb. links?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Tresmius, check kmix and alsamixer, also if you have pulseaudio, that could be the culprit
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Benkinooby, /usr/local/bin is good , it should work
<Benkinooby> BluesKaj-Laptop: ok, so far so good. but what is the need of this symbolic links? what will happen if i don't create them?
<Tresmius> BluesKaj-Laptop: kmix gives me http://paste.ubuntu.com/379984/
<jonftle> Hey all, I've been having some trouble with the Xorg process lately. When I start my machine, it runs at around 3% - 5% of my CPU, as expected. But if I leave my machine up for around 24 hours, that CPU usage has risen to well over 40% and the KDE desktop slows to a crawl. Running Kubuntu 9.10 - any ideas?
<iconmefisto> Benkinooby: without a symbolic link somewhere in your path, you would need to specify the whole path to start the program, eg /usr/local/games/armyops/army instead of just army
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Benkinooby,symbolic links are used in cases where large files which require their own dirs need to be linked to the usr/bin or usr/local/bin file where the OS looks for the executable when you try to lanch an app
<Tresmius> The sound works perfectly in Amarok though, just not in firefox
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Tresmius, then it's FF , try a diff browser
<Benkinooby> ah, ok. so with the symboli link i link the game-executable to the */bin directory, wherey the system checks for the command i hammer to the cli (like cp, ls, cd ....) thank you :)
<Benkinooby> Tresmius: i also think it's ff... somethimes this happens to me too... ff is a real reasource-eater for me
<Tresmius> Hmm, no sound in konqueror either
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Tresmius, got a URL , lets have a look
<Benkinooby> Tresmius: sorry, wrong person & topic ;)
<Tresmius> I was just testing using random youtube videos
<iconmefisto> Tresmius: look in systemsettings > multimedia and try moving devices around
<Benkinooby> jonftle: never experinenced something like that... what are log files saying?
<bipolar> For some reason I can't get a terminal bell in konsole. I set the notifications to show a popup and play a sound, but echo -e '\a' does nothing.
<bipolar> can someone else test for me an see if it works for them?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Tresmius, click on the speaker icon in the panel for kmix
<jonftle> Benkinooby: unfortunately, iconmefisto helped me look through them earlier, but they only go back to when I restarted the machine about two hours ago. The problem only crops up when it's been running for closer to 20 hours
<Tresmius> nothing
<Tresmius> all the volume settings seem to be up and I'm using headphones, but I hear audio in media players fine
<Benkinooby> jonftle: if you go "ctrl+esc" you will get to the system monitor, where you can see the threads and processes... this you allrdy know. on the right upper corner, you can change the way the threads and processes are displayed to you. maybe you will get mor info when you start changing it
<jonftle> Benkinooby: I found that earlier, and noticed that Xorg runs as a child process of kdm, but doesn't have any children of it's own - is there any way that I can drill into the Xorg process to figure out what it is doing with my CPU?
<Benkinooby> Tresmius: can you try with an audio stream? any radio station...
<Tresmius> In the browser?
<Tresmius> I got a radio stream playing in firefox just now, but no sound
<Tresmius> but I just played an MP3 in amarok and I can hear it fine
<Benkinooby> Tresmius: hmm.. i also have no idea...
<Benkinooby> Tresmius: maybe you can do something in ff's about:config
<Benkinooby> check google what sound settings can be done
<iconmefisto> Tresmius: if you do speaker-test in konsole, do you hear sound?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Tresmius, try chrome
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Tresmius, or try vlc netradio streams
<carsten> Hello, anybody else having problems starting akonadi since 4.4 (Test 9&10, the D-Bus message)?
<Tresmius> iconmefisto: no
<iconmefisto> Tresmius: in systemsettings > multimedia, try putting a different device at the top of the list
<Tresmius> iconmefisto: it's just pulseaudio and HDA Intel (ALC1200 Analog) there, I already tried swapping/ preferring each
<iconmefisto> if you're using pulseaudio, run padevchooser and try settings there (it gives you an icon in the panel)
<iconmefisto> Tresmius: or maybe remove pulseaudio if you don't need it
<Tresmius> The remove button is greyed out
<Tresmius> Although I'm using HDA Intel (ALC1200 Analog)
<iconmefisto> Tresmius: no, I mean uninstall pulseaudio: sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<Tresmius> Ah, it isn't installed
<Tresmius> Package pulseaudio is not installed, so not removed
<iconmefisto> ok, then put pulseaudio at the bottom of the list in multimedia settings
<jonftle> Hey all, I've been having some trouble with the Xorg process lately. When I start my machine, it runs at around 3% - 5% of my CPU, as expected. But if I leave my machine up for around 24 hours, that CPU usage has risen to well over 40% and the KDE desktop slows to a crawl. Running Kubuntu 9.10 - any ideas?
<athlon> .
<danielsp> i upgraded kde3.2 to 4.4. now kubuntu starts in terminal mode, need help
<clone1018> When I try and enable more then one monitor. Both monitors go blank until I restart
<clone1018> I know the frequency and resolution are right.
<jeroen> hallo
<nomad> bonsoir tout le monde pour quoi SVn ne marche pas sous cramique
<nomad> le français c'est ou
<Tm_T> !fr | nomad
<ubottu> nomad: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<sixofour> w00t, kubuntu is live!
<megaman> how do you change the what your text colors are in quassel
<n8w1ng> hey
<n8w1ng> how i do remove/uninstall plasma widgets?ive installed gmail widget but everytime it checks for emails CPU goes to 100% n stays there untill i confirm the password
<n8w1ng> therefore i wanna remove that widget n never touch it again
<n8w1ng> ive removed it from the desktop but it still keeps askin for password
<sixofour> what is the apt-get gui applicationn for the latest kubuntu?
<sixofour> it used to be apititude right?
<megaman> does anyone know how to change the color of my text?
<megaman> sixofour try kpackagekit
<sylwi> hello
<sixofour604> i want to use terminal but i forgot, is there a document somewhere?
<sixofour604> its been a year since i used termina;
<megaman> sixfour hit the k button (you know in the bottom left corner) then applications -> system-> kpackagekit ... thats on kubuntu 9.1
<megaman> or hit alt+f2 and type kpackagekit
<arand> I'm trying to install an additional language dictionary for use with lokalize, which would be the global package to use? Can it be used in OO.o as well?
<sixofour604> i know, i found the gui, but i am fast with the terminal [well i used to be]
<sixofour604> i'll figure it out
<megaman> sixfour the terminal is in the same menu
<Benkinooby> hi i want to run americas army, i installed as instruced on ubuntu website. when i want to run armyops (sybolic links are ok) i get ./armyops-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: Error 40 i serached the web, but some hints nearly killed my kde (had to use cli to fix it) any ideas?
<sixofour604> i know, but i forgot the actapt-getd with ual commands associate
<sixofour604> i am trying to install restricted
<megaman> how do i change the color of my chat text
<sixofour604> the gui program is not findng at alling anythi
<sixofour604> anything at all*
<sixofour604> i am on a laptop btw, never used one, so my typing is meh
<sixofour604> is there a tool that can identify the sound and video in my laptop so i can get the relevent drivesrs?
<Benkinooby> sixofour604:  lspci
<Benkinooby> sixofour604:  lspci -l
<sixofour604> not sure what i am looking at tbh
<Benkinooby> sixofour604: dou you see something that mentions sound or sound card...?
<Benkinooby> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Benkinooby> sixofour604: this is e.g. my sound system. a integrated soundcard... see if you can find something like audio or controller or audio device....
<Benkinooby> sixofour604: also i know that there is a good ubuntu site for sound and how to set everything correctly
<sixofour604> how al? i copypaste from termi
<sixofour604> er laptop breakage
<Benkinooby> sixofour604: paste it to pastebin.com or something like that
<sixofour604> how?
<Benkinooby> sixofour604: not straight int irc
<sixofour604> not used linux in over a year
<sixofour604> no clue how to copy/paste
<Benkinooby> sixofour604: can you open a webbrowser?
<sixofour604> konqurer, but i want firefox, can't get it with the package progrqam
<Benkinooby> sixofour604: for now knoq is fine go to http://www.pastebin.com/
<sixofour604> i could use apt-get but i forgot the command
<Benkinooby> sixofour604: and paste it there... then send me the link so i can see what you have pasted
<sixofour604> how?
<sixofour604> how do you copy / paste in linux
<Benkinooby> sixofour604: mark it and then right click, choose copy...
<Benkinooby> sixofour604: like win... you can also use ctrl+c, but ctrl+c will not work in terminal.. everywhere else it is like win
#kubuntu 2010-02-20
<sixofour604> hrm, i am stuck on the router page of the wlan i am using lol
<sixofour604> i can
<ubuntu_> I have a pretty massive problem
<Benkinooby> sixofour604: you can also use the middle mousebutton to paste after you marked it (without choosing copy)
<sixofour604> cannot go to any websites''
<Benkinooby> sixofour604: so how can u use irc?
<sixofour604> no clue lol
<Benkinooby> sixofour604: lol
<Benkinooby> ok i will start a private channel with you... there you can paste as much as u like
<sixofour604> ok
<ubuntu_> can anyone help me?
<sixofour604> state the problem, don,t state that you have a problem
<genii> ubuntu_: A better description of the problem may be helpful
<ubuntu_> oh sorry but you guys appear to only deal with kubuntu
<Benkinooby> ubuntu_: mainly... but kubuntu and ubuntu are the same in some points
<Benkinooby> ubuntu_: asking doesnt cost anything (maybe upload)
<Benkinooby> ubuntu_: in case it is ubuntu related they will tell u for sure ;)
<genii> ubuntu_: This IS the kubuntu support channel :) for Ubuntu use #ubuntu for Xubuntu use #xubuntu  etc. If you're not using any ubuntu-type dist you can be directed to which channel is correct
<genii> high-rez: I have exact same problem. I'm on my 9.04 now as 10.04 won't even startx
<ubuntu_> I installed a GDM theme on my ubuntu 9.10 and it removed the one I had preinstalled, now the gui wont load, im stuck in the command line mode
<tschee-K> ubuntu_: indeed this would be better placed in #ubuntu
<Benkinooby> ubuntu_: gdm is clearly ubuntu...
<luis> hello guys good afternoon everyone i like to ask for help i want to check this webpage: http://www.cacharel.com.mx but it keeps telling me that i need Flash Player 10+ support i am using firefox 3.5.8 why is this happening how can i fix it help please!!!
<luis> i have the latest Flash PLayer version installed already
<sixofour> d
<megaman> hi everyone, how can i change my text color for chat?
<luis> anyone pls help?????????
<audra> HEY.. I DOWNLOADED SOME KICKER PNG'S AND i dont know how to change the bottom panel.... any ideas? how do I use the png?
<sixofour604> megaman, what irc program are you useing?\
<megaman> quassel
<sixofour604> go to settings
<audra> ok
<sixofour604> quassel settings
<sixofour604> chat and view
<audra> me?
<sixofour604> no, megaman
<megaman> ok iḿ in settings --> configure quassel --> chat view
<ubuntu_> hmm okay well im not getting much help
<sixofour604> use sendor coloring
<audra> me either
<sixofour604> well, i'm new to kubuntu, so i can only answer extremely basic stuff
<sixofour604> i can;t help you guys
<megaman> ok did it work
<audra> its cool... is there anyone who CAN help me customize this kicker??
<sixofour604> i won't see it
<sixofour604> megaman
<sixofour604> color is disabled on freenode i think
<megaman> oh i want my text color (background and foreground) to change so that people see my text different
<sixofour604> you can't on free node, and in most servers this is not allowed anyways
<megaman> oh ok but if it is allowed thats the way to do it?
 * clone1018|afk is away: Gone away for now
<megaman> sixfour it seems that only changes the colors i personally see , i wanna change the colors of my text when people see what i write (when i use the websiteś chat its nothing but a point and click away) why is it so hard to do on linux?
<mercutio22> Hello, I am on debian trying to put the kubuntu live image into a usb drive. I tried with dd if=path-to-image of=/dev/sdc bs=1M (and bs=8M). The system wont boot from it. What to do?
<megaman> i got an easy one yall, how can i change my text color that you see when i chat online?
<megaman> im willing to download a new irc program if i have to
<B|aSS> xchat
<fabio123> i'm using konversation right now
<megaman> ok cool!! i have xchat and konversation as well
<fabio123> better than xchat in my opionio
<B|aSS> why?
<megaman> i know cntrl + k works on konversation but do you really have to hit those buttons every single time you send a message?
<B|aSS> no
<megaman> i wanna just set it and forget it
<fabio123> it's a kde 4 application, better interface and dcc support
<B|aSS> config ur colors just like u do on window using mirc
<megaman> never used mirc
<fabio123> i hate mirc
<B|aSS> Setting/Preference in xchat
<megaman> please i need help
<fabio123> i got something about chrome
<fabio123> from man page: Google Chrome has hundreds of undocumented command-line flags...
<B|aSS> you want to display the colors you want but not show them to all the channel or?
<B|aSS> just wanna ctrl-k a bit?
<megaman> i want the color that people will see (backround: blue foreground:white and bold text) i dont want  just for me to see it I want everyone to see it so its easier to find what i write
<B|aSS> ctrl-k
<B|aSS> :P
<megaman> and... cntrl-k does not let you set bold
<B|aSS> really?
<B|aSS> really?
<B|aSS> :P
<B|aSS> ctrl+b
<B|aSS> test
<megaman> ok i will try
<megaman> thats in konversation?
<B|aSS> on irc at all
<megaman> cntrl+b brings up a bookmarks window
<megaman> iḿ on quassel right now cntrl+k does nothing
<B|aSS> possible just like ctrl-i for italic supress my window bar
<B|aSS> stupid alias
<megaman> neither does cntrl-b
<B|aSS> you can change that
<B|aSS> can try irssi too
<B|aSS> ir on your console
<B|aSS> *irc
<megaman> why is this so easy to do when you access the chat through the website (you just click the color you want and thats it)
<megaman> whats irssi
<B|aSS> another irc client
<B|aSS> open console and type irssi
<B|aSS> old school but efficient
<megaman> you can for sure change your text color on that (iḿ tires of downloading tons of irc programs just for one little option that seem like it should be mandatory)
<B|aSS> u probably already have irssi
<B|aSS> for what you want to do you probably need to script alittle tho
<megaman> ok iḿa kinda new to linux (sorry had for about 1 month and trying hard to learn) could you walk me step by step?
<B|aSS> to display colors to everyone whitout messing with ctrl-k b i all the time
<megaman> ok and what program am i doing this for?
<B|aSS> u can modify your script from almost any irc client
<megaman> is that hard?
<B|aSS> no but u got to get use to it
 * B|aSS is back (gone 18:38:59)
<B|aSS> this should give you some basic pal:
<B|aSS> http://www.ircbeginner.com/ircinfo/colors.html
<megaman> is it something i just do once, then i dont need to do it again, i have like a theme the i always want to use when i chat (blue and white) so i wouldnt need to change it back and forth
<B|aSS> yeaj kind off just step tro the basic look that website i gave you
<B|aSS> plenty of info to begin with that
<Gryllida> what's KPackage website?
<megaman> btw Iḿ also very new to chattin (like 4 days new) i only started because frostwire has it as an option while your downloading
<megaman> thank you bjass!
<B|aSS> np pal
<B|aSS> http://konversation.kde.org/
<B|aSS> should be usefull too if u wanna stick with konversation
<megaman> and i wanna chat without using the frostwire tab because it slows down my system, so i figured chatting on a irc program would be a way around that (but i really want to do the color thing, which is so easy on frostwire program you wouldnt believe, next to your text you just choose the color click on it and boom its done!)
<B|aSS> especialy this section: http://docs.kde.org/development/en/extragear-network/konversation/scripting.html
<megaman> thanks B iḿ bookmarking all these, are there any others?
<B|aSS> should be a good starting point pal
<B|aSS> so whatever the irc client u use there a way to script it and modify it the way you want
<megaman> you know what i can say this, i considerd myself great with computers (always fixed everybodies) but when i switched to linux a month ago, i find myself getting frustrated doing what i think would be such simple things
<B|aSS> can add stuff to menu and have your client to display text the way you want either to you or to the public
<B|aSS> yeah thats the transition
<B|aSS> but it so f****** deserve it
<megaman> i like quassel the best because of its look and design but i also downloaded xchat and konversation to look for the color option
<B|aSS> everything so more simple once you get use to it
<B|aSS> it faster as well
<B|aSS> so there must be a way to configure and script this quassel pal
<megaman> yeah i only have kubuntu on this machine (pentium 4 3.ghz 1gb ram and 64mb nvidia geforce2 mx/mx400) and I only use my other machine to play video games because it has a better graphics card
<megaman> so far i would say if you dont play video games use linux
<B|aSS> even if you do :P
<B|aSS> i play pokerstars on karmic
<B|aSS> no problem
<B|aSS> but there no pokerstars client for linux
<B|aSS> using WINE
<B|aSS> heard its buggy for big game but would be curious to try it
<B|aSS> just that i have ps3 so not a big need here :>
<megaman> yeah i been reading up on wine but the only video game i play (civilization iv) only has a gold ratiing and Iḿ not into all those terminal things yet
<B|aSS> once you got wine you install stuff just like in window
<B|aSS> click next next next finish
<megaman> i dont even wanna get into the terminal to tell the truth
<B|aSS> you should pal
<B|aSS> could eventually avoid you a format coz ur stock in console mode and do know what to do
<megaman> ive been into computers since dos (1992) and i tell you what i dont miss those days
<B|aSS> *dont
<B|aSS> waiting?
<B|aSS> hehehe
<B|aSS> well
<B|aSS> dos shit
<B|aSS> linux console provide the jedi power!
<B|aSS> :)
<megaman> main reason i switched is because of virus´s lol
<B|aSS> yeah but dont forget to put a firewall tho
<megaman> yeah i thought with my experience the transition would be alot faster... i was wrong
<megaman> i havent done that lol
<megaman> havent put firewall
<B|aSS> got the choice
<B|aSS> Iptable if you wanna play
<B|aSS> firestarter just from now should do the job
 * clone1018|afk is away: Gone away for now
 * clone1018 is back.
<megaman> is that something you can get from adept or kpackagekit ?
<megaman> talking about firestarter
<B|aSS> linux safe for virus but you need to protect your traffic else many scanner gonna try to hit on you
<B|aSS> oh yes pal
<B|aSS> just type firestarter in one of these package manager
<B|aSS> or sudo apt-get it
<B|aSS> and its not a big deal to install/configure
<megaman> see i would think that would be something that comes standard with kubuntu
<B|aSS> nice graphical interface no need console
<B|aSS> im pretty new to k/ubuntu as well
<B|aSS> 7 days
<B|aSS> but i know linux since i was 15-16
<megaman> how old now?
<B|aSS> 29
<B|aSS> always been on irc since then
<megaman> oh wow iḿ 27 so i was thinking i should have started with regular ubuntu
<B|aSS> even with windows
<B|aSS> thats same pal
<B|aSS> kubuntu ubuntu
<B|aSS> wanna ubuntu?
<B|aSS> sudo apt-get gnome
<B|aSS> :)
<B|aSS> xubuntu
<B|aSS> same
<B|aSS> xfce
<FloodBotK1> B|aSS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<B|aSS> ok Bot.
<B|aSS> :P
<megaman> i dont  even wanna get into the konsole yet i still am not 100% what sudo even means
<B|aSS> sudo allow you to perform admistrator operation without having to log as root
<megaman> i prefer to use gui type stuff to do things
<B|aSS> so then use your package manager and look for gnome
<megaman> yeah thought at first i was root because iḿ the only password user i set when i installed
<B|aSS> it will ask you wich desktop you wanna get as default during install there u can still keep kde as default and have gnome beside
<B|aSS> i like gnome in karmic gimme no problem compare to kde
<megaman> i read that would slow down your system though?
<B|aSS> 950mgz with 30gb 10 yo compaq pressario
<B|aSS> got 370ram + or less
<B|aSS> and no prob having both
<B|aSS> gnome kde
<B|aSS> even xfce
<B|aSS> depend how i feel ;)
<B|aSS> u in florida?
<megaman> yeah but you know what your doing lol,  i still cant even set up cube desktop on my computer...yeah how did you know?
<B|aSS> Ip adress
<B|aSS> you speak french a bit?
<B|aSS> or can read it?
<megaman> nope not at all...just oui oui..and palibo france...and umm moncher
<megaman> lol
<B|aSS> sad i have pretty good tutorial for linux especialy ubuntu but all in french
<B|aSS> took me 2 day to get trough linux with that tuto
<B|aSS> i mean the basic
<B|aSS> be able to do what u use to do with windows and much more
<B|aSS> faster!
<B|aSS> hehe
<B|aSS> basic with console to get yourself out of trouble when you have some (pretty rare)
<megaman> well i mean i know how to do what i reallllllly need to do (surf the web, play music and such) but now i find myself stuck trying do personal things like change the way my text looks while chatting and such
<B|aSS> yeah this will involve some scripting or to find a script that does that for the client u use
<B|aSS> or the old ctrl + k
<B|aSS> :P
<megaman> yeah iḿ not going to settle for hitting ctrl+k every time i wanna say something (i type alot when i chat)
<B|aSS> hehe
<megaman> thats just not going to cut it, i need to find another solution
<B|aSS> so write or find a script for ur client
<B|aSS> once you get use to it you can built the menu of your irc client and be able to run almost anny apps you commonly use by starting them from your irc client menu
<B|aSS> use to do that back in the time with window and mirc
<megaman> also you know what when i boot up it says something like: cannot find drive ss34-sdfjkl-34jkj-djfkjd -343kd : hit any button to continue, i hit a button to continue same thing, so i hold shift and then edit and delete that line and cool!!! it starts up.... but i dont wanna do that everytime (although i dont mind it, becuase i leave the computer running all the time, i dont reboot much)
<B|aSS> you got sound video everything?
<B|aSS> sound like a missing driver but im noob so cant be really sure :P
<megaman> yeah i cant complain.... like i said, everything i reeeeallly need to do.. i got it down (booting, surfing etc..) so i cant complain....but every once in a while i find myself thinking: you know what this was so much easier on windows
<B|aSS> u got karmic right?
<megaman> yup kubuntu 9.10
<B|aSS> i found it easy for a noob
<B|aSS> i ever try mandrake 8 back in time
<B|aSS> was easy too
<B|aSS> then breezy
<B|aSS> then hardy
<B|aSS> then karmic
<B|aSS> no prob at all for the transition
<megaman> iḿa linux convert for sure but only to do everyday things....for other things iḿ still sticking to windows (really only gaming)
<B|aSS> yeah i got ps3 like i said im not into pc gaming anymore since ps2-3
<B|aSS> so evrything i want to do no prob at all
<megaman> well like i said this is my first time on linux (only 1 month or so) so i havent used any other distro yet....and i really dont want to try any others till i master this one
<B|aSS> only prob with karmic from now is kde
<B|aSS> serious display problem
<B|aSS> resoltion
<B|aSS> once you get use to one mean that u can use all of them
<B|aSS> (some light distro only in text tho mean got to do everything from console
<B|aSS> hehe
<megaman> yeah iḿ not really a die hard gamer i just play one game, and its a computer only game, but it really only works for windows (it has gold status on wine, but thats without the expansion sets)\
<B|aSS> wwich is?
<megaman> civilization iv with beyond the sword expansion set
<B|aSS> the game you play i meant
<B|aSS> ah
<B|aSS> playing MAG on ps3 these days
<B|aSS> fps with 256 players at same
<B|aSS> it kick ass
<megaman> yeah i work for toys´r´us i know all about it ... tho ive never played it
<B|aSS> deep experience compare to cod
<B|aSS> its not only about killing u must fillout objective
<B|aSS> and not just 3 like in domination in call of duty hehe
<B|aSS> single domination match in MAG is 30 minutes
<B|aSS> loved it
<B|aSS> waiting heavy rain too
<megaman> where are you at b ass .... and why is ther a vertical line in your name after the B.... i dont even have that on my keyboard
<B|aSS> thast a L
<B|aSS> :P
<B|aSS> blass
<B|aSS> im in quebec
<B|aSS> not canada :P
<B|aSS> Quebec!
<FloodBotK1> B|aSS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<megaman> oh.... haha i was wondering why the last part of your name said ass
<B|aSS> HAHAHAH
<B|aSS> got that nickname on irc since 15 years]
<megaman> its wierd though..because the l goes farther down than the capital B
<B|aSS> coz im special
<B|aSS> haha :P
<B|aSS> kidding
<megaman> so how do you make that ¨special¨ L
<B|aSS> shift + the button on top of enter
<B|aSS> ||||
<megaman> |
<megaman> cool!!! i got it
<megaman> brb i gotta run to the store for like 10 minuets i hope your still here bro....brb
<B|aSS> should be around
<megaman> b|aSS?
<B|aSS> sup
<megaman> cool your still here... you know what the biggest thing i dont like about my switch... windows any problem you have, a compentent reasearcher can google any problem and solve it. linux its hard to find a solution through google, especially because theres so many distros, and i converted on my own... i dont have anyone in my circle of firends or acquantiences that use linux
<B|aSS> www.ubutung.org
<B|aSS> lol
<B|aSS> sorry
<FloodBotK1> B|aSS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<B|aSS> www.ubuntu.org
<megaman> whats with that flood message?
<B|aSS> www.ubuntu.com ?
<B|aSS> shit
<FloodBotK1> B|aSS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<megaman> do you see that too?
<B|aSS> yeah
<B|aSS> bot dont like that i speak too fast
<megaman> oh lol
<B|aSS> so its .com
<CPrgmSwR2> Is it still common to have hard ware issues with linux?
<B|aSS> ubuntu.com
<B|aSS> google help me alot pal
<B|aSS> found how to upgrade breezy to dapper directly
<B|aSS> and usefull stuff
<megaman> is that link good for kubuntu users too....thats another thing i run in to... i alwyas find solutions for ubuntu, but i disregard them because i feel like  things are different for kubuntu because its kde not gnome
<B|aSS> theyre noot pal
<B|aSS> kubuntu ubuntu
<B|aSS> kubuntu have kde desktop
<B|aSS> ubuntu gnome
<B|aSS> xubuntu xfce
<B|aSS> but its all ubuntu
<B|aSS> look when u reboot
<megaman> oh man when it comes to update to the new release in march, iḿ just planning on downloading the whole new os, i have never had to upgrade kubuntu yet
<B|aSS> you will see in begining
<B|aSS> ubuntu 9.10
<B|aSS> upgrade cool
<megaman> ¨theyre noot pal¨ ---- you mean---- theyre not pal?
<B|aSS> just make sure u got cd as well if you got trouble
<B|aSS> yeah
<SpockVulcan> .
<SpockVulcan> .
<SpockVulcan> .
<SpockVulcan> .
<SpockVulcan> .
<FloodBotK1> SpockVulcan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<megaman> ok cool i got it....so if you upgrade for the first time....get the whole new live cd as well, just in case?
<B|aSS> yeah
<B|aSS> see i upgraded from dapper to hardy
<SpockVulcan> the floodbot works
<B|aSS> and from hardy to karmic
<B|aSS> but i have no cd at all for karmic
<B|aSS> i i was carefull id had one
<B|aSS> :P
<megaman> any everything works fine for you?
<B|aSS> yeap
<B|aSS> i have cd only for dapper
<B|aSS> then i upgraded to hardy and then to karmic
<B|aSS> no prob at all
<megaman> i had to get the alternative text cd install for karmic....to tell the truth it was a major b**ch just to install kubuntu...iḿ amazed i stuck with it to the end
<B|aSS> install kubuntu karmic from cd?
<megaman> the regular karmic install cd always got stuck at setting the time zone
<megaman> i had to use the alternative text install cd
<B|aSS> hum
<B|aSS> swear it man i had no prob at all upgrading without cd neither installing the old dapper at first
<B|aSS> everything go just fine
<megaman> but the regular cd only didnt work when i had xp installed already.....then i did complete format with text only alternative.....dont know whether complete format with reuglar cd would have worked
<B|aSS> easier then mandrake back in time
<B|aSS> i mean the install from cd
<B|aSS> you dual boot with Xp?
<megaman> yeah iḿ telling you man... my switch to linux has been problems left and right
<B|aSS> ur just unlucky bro
<B|aSS> hor have very shitty hardware :s
<B|aSS> for myself its first time install was that easy since i know linux
<megaman> ok i first tried dual boot to try out.... couldnt even install kubuntu....then i just complete format my hardrive, and installed kubuntu (but with the alternative install) and it finally worked (with a few problems i had to figure out on my own)
<CPrgmSwR2> B|aSS: linux hardware support is still lacking
<megaman> yeah i must have shitty hardware....but i thought the whole point of installing linux is for when you have shitty hardware
<B|aSS> hehehehe
<B|aSS> good point
<B|aSS> well i saw some reports about problem on internet
<B|aSS> suprise to see that 20% of folks had difficulty like you
<megaman> i mean my processor is faster than yours, iḿ wondering though what graphic card you have
<B|aSS> count myself being lucky to be on the other 80%
<B|aSS> ;)
<B|aSS> 8mb nvidia
<B|aSS> i remeber tho times ago having lots of problem with a similar distro reputed to be easy and stuff
<B|aSS> mandrake 8
<B|aSS> on a older pc then this one
<B|aSS> weeks of pain
<megaman> oh wow (no disrespect) your system sucks hardcore compared to mine, can you enable desktop effects ....like the cube
<B|aSS> did not tryed yet
<megaman> 8 mb nvidia!!!!!!!!!! how do you get by??????????????
<B|aSS> hehehe
<megaman> what is like everything you do in text!!!!????????!!!!
<iconmefisto> !ot
<B|aSS> no
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<B|aSS> i got gnome everything fine
<megaman> see.............. i read in forums how people find computers in the garbage, and install kubuntu on them, and they have a kick ass system.....but me i find myself running at xp level, and not being able to do or run what they do
<B|aSS> start to dig the garbage i guess :P
<CPrgmSwR2> linux seems to run faster than windows though
<B|aSS> at all
<CPrgmSwR2> mabye I just need to wait for google chrome
<CPrgmSwR2> os
<GinoMan> stick with Linux, you can do a lot more
<megaman> lol.... i want my midgrade system to be able to work wonders like all the other kubuntu experts do!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<B|aSS> what is that computer you have?
<B|aSS> comodore 64?
<B|aSS> hahgaha:P
<genii> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<megaman> i mean.. you can probably do way more than me...even though your system is like in the middle ages compared to mine....ahhhhhhhh iḿ getting frustrated now!!!!!!!!
<iconmefisto> this chat belongs in #kubuntu-offtopic
 * GinoMan would love to make a 80386 system for portable linux use
<B|aSS> without his chat it was silence :/
 * genii sips
<megaman> 900mhz .... i have like 3x more processor speed than you B|aSS
<megaman> 8mb Nvidia .... I have 64mb... i dont even know how many times more than you I have, i dont have enough fingers...ahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<B|aSS> bouhou
<B|aSS> :(
<genii> B|aSS: Please behave
<B|aSS> ok boss!
<megaman> I just keep find myself asking god, why me
<jschall> wait why are we arguing over antique hardware?
<B|aSS> we were
<B|aSS> about installing kde on it
<B|aSS> and how fine it was working
<jschall> i just installed kde on some antique hardware and it worked fine
<jschall> so i don't see how it matters.
<B|aSS> kubuntu i mean
<B|aSS> :P
<B|aSS> :O
<jschall> yeah it was kubuntu
<megaman> iḿ mad heś got a older system .....yet his runs faster than mine
<genii> jschall: I have a p2 -400 with 4,4 on it but is slow
<jschall> either it'll run well or it won't and you can just use a minimalist window manager if it won't.
<B|aSS> exactly
<genii> wg:xfce or lxde
<megaman> jschall do you have cube desktop??....please answer
<jschall> megaman: no, i don't use it.
<megaman> ok
<B|aSS> kubuntu work just great but when it came to kde i have strong resolution problem
<jschall> megaman: kde's doesn't seem to be configurable to be draggable.
<B|aSS> then i put gnome on it
<B|aSS> now its perfect
<jschall> megaman: maybe he has more ram than you?
<megaman> jschall i´m new to linux period (1 month old) i dont know what you said even means!!!
<B|aSS> 384ram
<B|aSS> :>
<megaman> 1.0 Ç´b ram
<megaman> me
<B|aSS> heheheh
<B|aSS> got 1/3 of you pal
<jschall> megaman: the cube that comes with compiz (gnome's compositing manager) is draggable with the mouse, you hold down ctrl-alt and drag to turn it
 * genii sips
<megaman> i downloaded compiz and it makes my computer suck worse
<jschall> megaman: it does that.
<megaman> it makes the bottom task bar (xp talk) disappear
<iconmefisto> quiet in #kubuntu-offtopic
<megaman> i think i have the wrong drivers, but i dont know (when it comes to this.... xp is alot easier to fix) sorry but its the truth
<iconmefisto> what's the truth? that you don't know? :)
<genii> megaman: Feel free to use whichever operating system you prefer
<megaman> first of all i messed around with drivers in kubuntu...... and sometimes it says i dont have drivers...so i install drivers and it says: i have drivers but a diffrent version.... so i uninstall drivers then................ BOOM!!!!!.... All the sudden i have current drivers and everything is cool yet....nothing works
<megaman> Genii i want to use Kubuntu!!!!!!!
<B|aSS> i wanna use win3.1!!
<genii> megaman: Install through package manager when possible
<megaman> lol B|aSS.......thatś the best ever!!!!!!!!!!.... wait no.... WIN3.11!!!!!!!!!!!
<genii> B|aSS: Quit being a smartasss
<megaman> not 3.1 but 3.11
<megaman> i loved it
<genii> 3.11 > 3.1
<megaman> yeah 3.11 (1992) that was my favorite
<genii> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<megaman> only like 10 files in the system folder and you knew what each one did......it was great!!!!!!!
<B|aSS> without ctcp type
<B|aSS> lol :P
<phoenix_> i have problem with the konqueror, in the google search page, when i press the down key in the suggested text dropdown the pointer moves 2 places.it happens only in konqueror
<phoenix_> 2 moves for single key stroke
<phoenix_> want to pase an image
<phoenix_> paste
<iconmefisto> !paste | phoenix_
<ubottu> phoenix_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<phoenix_> thank you
<phoenix_> http://imagebin.org/85565
<phoenix_> the action is triggered for both keyup and keydown
<phoenix_> cananyone help me
<tsukuyomi> k
<bob_> what is the current version of Firefox in the main kubuntu repository?  I've heard 3. is the latest, but My version is 3.8?!
<bob_> what is the current version of Firefox in the main kubuntu repository?  I've heard 3.5.7 is the latest, but My version is 3.5.8?!
<elide> hello
<elide> I just started using ubuntu. How can I change my keyboard layout so I can use accents?
<elide> in kde I mean
<elide> I know how to do it in gnome
<iconmefisto> elide: systemsettings > regional & language, keyboard layouts
<elide> iconmefisto: thanks
<elide> ãç
<elide> yay
<iconmefisto> did you choose AltGr dead keys?
<elide> iconmefisto, yes I had. Now I fixed it
<nikhil_> can anyone explain the following error in synaptic: W: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libi/libidl/libidl0_0.8.13-0.1_i386.deb
<nikhil_>   500  Internal Server Error
<daskreech> nikhil_: Seems it couldn't get that file.
<nikhil_> fails with quite a few, only to that server
<nikhil_> but its working now
<daskreech> Might just be a server error you can grab it yourself from packages.ubuntu.com
<nikhil_> thanks daskreech :P
<nikhil_> yeah :)
<nikhil_> btw
<daskreech> The server can be in the middle of syncing with other deb servers so some files you may have issues with
<nikhil_> why is the kpackage software so crap :/
<daskreech> if you have permanent problems get the debs and copy them to /var/cache/apt/archives and it will stop complaining
<daskreech> It's new
<nikhil_> ah...
<daskreech> Still has insects in the corners
<nikhil_> for now its synaptic i guess
<nikhil_> yeah indeed
<daskreech> The idea is that a lot of distros use it so it should get better a lot faster
<daskreech> Are they dropping Synaptic in Lynx?
<nikhil_> for what? I havent been following? The new software centre?
<nikhil_> its painful on my slow internet connection to download the same software again everytime i upgrade. is there a shortcut to use the software i already have installed? I already have /usr on a seperate partition
<daskreech> Yeah the software center
<daskreech> nikhil_: I'm not sure what you mean
<daskreech> upgrade how?
<nikhil_> well with a reinstall, upgrade was the wrong word
<nikhil_> ive heard upgrading is dangerous
<daskreech> ha
<daskreech> depends on  you I guess
<nikhil_> and well, not really worth it due to the amount of bandwidth it uses
<daskreech> people who have 15 third party repos and PPAs will have issues
<daskreech> nikhil_: reinstalling is Waaaay faster
<nikhil_> ah
<nikhil_> daskreech: is there a similar program to gnome-do?
<jwc44> hi
<daskreech> nikhil_: alt+F2
<daskreech> !hi | jwc44
<ubottu> jwc44: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<nikhil_> daskreech: beautiful, ive been rightclicking on the desktop and using that
<daskreech> nikhil_: welcome. It has a configure wrench so play with that
<daskreech> !find runners
<nikhil_>  daskreech: not much in the wrench except plugins?
<ubottu> Found: plasma-runners-addons
<daskreech> !info plasma-addons-runners
<ubottu> Package plasma-addons-runners does not exist in karmic
<daskreech> nikhil_: Yeah just plugins but that's all the program is a front end for plugins
<nikhil_> is it me or do icon sets that i try to install from within the appearance settings do not work?
<nikhil_> well it doesnt install
<daskreech> !info plasma-runners-addons
<ubottu> plasma-runners-addons (source: kdeplasma-addons): addons for KDE 4 Plasma - krunner plugins. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu5.1 (karmic), package size 40 kB, installed size 324 kB
<nikhil_> daskreech: where do i put the plugins and get them from
<daskreech> nikhil_: ^^ more plugins if you want them
<nikhil_> daskreech: wow, ahead of the game huh ;)
<nikhil_> quassel, better than xchat?
<nikhil_> daskreech: about those icons...
<daskreech> Icons?
<nikhil_> in appearance setttings
<nikhil_> i try to install icons from kde-look.org
<nikhil_> i click install
<nikhil_> busy cursor come, nothing happens
<nikhil_> daskreech: also, what's a good dock to use? avant?
<jwc44> howto firefox source install
<daskreech> nikhil_: which icon set?
<daskreech> jwc44: sudo apt-get install source firefox
<nikhil_> daskreech: crystal diamond icons
<daskreech> nikhil_: Ah right! I remember I filed a bug against that :)
<daskreech> I should poke Frank and see what he has to say
<nikhil_> ah, ok, could u memo me if you find a solution please...
<jwc44> firefox3.6 was the source file. But how to install one
<nikhil_> daskreech: how to change the dolphin theme? kwin? emerald? which is the best option...
<jwc44> Path / home/jwc44 / downloads / firefox
<daskreech> nikhil_: The one that you like :)
<nikhil_> lol
<nikhil_> well lets start with the default
<daskreech> jwc44: Do you want to install firefox 3.6 from source?
<nikhil_> thats kwin, right? how do I theme that easily?
<daskreech> or do you want the source code for firefox 3.6 ?
<daskreech> nikhil_: The decorations the default is Oxygen. Nitrogen is another popular option
<daskreech> If you are using KDe 4.4 I think those are the only two that support tabbing
<jwc44> Sources said
<daskreech> Application tabbing
<jwc44> yes
<daskreech> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<nikhil_> daskreech: (or anybody) good kde frontend for dict? plasmoid maybe?
<sidney_> sudo gedit menu.lst dosent work is there a Kde command that will work?
<sidney_> without becomeing root maybe
<nikhil_> sidney_: try sudo kate menu.lst
<buckfast> Hi. Why is Compositing always disabled on startup, even though I had it enabled before shutdown?
<daskreech> nikhil_: There isa Dictionary plasmoid
<daskreech> sidney_: use kdesudo kate
<nikhil_> daskreech: yeah thanks i found it :)
<sidney_> ok thanks
<daskreech> buckfast: When you log out whatever it was at logout should be what it's set to as Login unless the kernel has flagged a change
<daskreech> In theory :)
<buckfast> daskreech: Well, every time I start kubuntu, Compositing is disabled and I have to manually enable it
<daskreech> buckfast: enable it and wait 5 minutes then logout (not shut down) and back in and see if it's off
<daskreech> if it is then something is wrong
<sidney_> sudo kate menu.lst
<iconmefisto> kdesudo, not sudo with gui programs
<sidney_> i guess i have to be root
<buckfast> daskreech: Well it was disabled when I booted up today, disabled when I booted up last time, and before, so I think it's pretty safe to say theres something wrong
<daskreech> sidney_: kdesudo kate /path/to/menu.lst
<daskreech> buckfast: I'm trying to figure out if it's the kernel or KDE
<iconmefisto> sidney_: grub2 doesn't use menu.lst
<daskreech> booting up changes a lot of things
<iconmefisto> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<iconmefisto> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<buckfast> daskreech: Compositing was enabled after logout-login
<sidney_> iconmefisto: how about grub
<daskreech> buckfast: HAL is flagging something as disabled somehow then
<daskreech> Possibly the video driver is initalizing too late
<sidney_> it uses menu.lst
<iconmefisto> sidney_: yes, but if you installed kubuntu 9.10 you probably have grub2
<daskreech> sidney_: If you are on Koala then you are using grub2
<buckfast> daskreech: I read from the Internet that some other ATI users have the same problem
<melomane> kopete in kde 4.4 has problem with yahoo?
<Tm_T> shouldn't
<iconmefisto> sidney_: if the file /boot/grub/grub.cfg exists you are using grub2
<lukefeil> hello
<lukefeil> can someone help me please with this syntax
<lukefeil> if [ $AKONADI = "ON" ] && [ [ $STATUS = "HOME" ] || [ $STATUS = "TRUSTED" ] || [ $STATUS = "UNTRUSTED" ] ]
<lukefeil> there's a problem with the brackets
<lukefeil> he say "too many arguments"
<iconmefisto> syntax for what?
<lukefeil> bash
<lukefeil> iconmefisto: i posted the line of an bash-script
<daskreech> buckfast: quite possible
<daskreech> melomane: What kind of problem?
<melomane> daskreech: it recieves messages but doesnt send anthing!
<daskreech> lukefeil:you can't have [[ oyou need [ [
<daskreech> melomane: Yep that randomly happens with me I use gyache then
<lukefeil> daskreech: there is a space between them
<daskreech> It's ugly as the day sin was born and slapped by the docotor but it works
<melomane> daskreech:  is it a messenger?
<daskreech> lukefeil: Where are you getting the && from ?
<daskreech> melomane: yes Gtk Yahoo Messenger
<lukefeil> daskreech: ?
<daskreech> I'm trying to rewrite it in Qt
<daskreech> lukefeil: isn't it -a and -o ?
<lukefeil> daskreech: && = AND; || = OR; works fine
<melomane> daskreech: i found a solution, which it says one of the libs must be downgraded, but when i compile it, the lib folder is empty!
<lukefeil> daskreech: i have no idea why this code won't work
<daskreech> ##bash ?
<sidney_> when installing kubuntu will it see my other os and leave it in the mbr
<daskreech> sidney_: yes
<sidney_> xandros has to go
<lukefeil> daskreech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/380208/
<lukefeil> daskreech: there's the entire code
<lukefeil> can you have a look oon it plz?
<sidney_> daskreech: the other os dosent have lilo installed should i reinstall it first with lilo
<daskreech> sidney_: ha ha
<daskreech> no please don't
<sidney_> just leave it as is good enough
<sidney_> i hope this is a fast install
<sidney_> download
<SJr|nx> Um I just tried to update to KDE 4.4 and unfortunatetly, I now seem to have two seperate versions of KDE installed
<SJr|nx> atleast two seperate plasma bars
<lukefeil> daskreech: the error is in line 131
<DarkriftX> anyone here know if you can map a key/button to spin the cube? I use that feature on compiz and cant find it on kde4
<Derath-Srvr> Darkriftx, I think it's something like alt-shift-arrow
<Derath-Srvr> Or hold middle mouse button
<daskreech> lukefeil: break it to two lines
<daskreech> SJr|nx: Just remove one
<daskreech> DarkriftX: Just assign the change desktop to a new keymap in Global Shortcuts
<lukefeil> daskreech: do i need a break caracter?
<DarkriftX> I am trying to set it to the middle mouse button
<DarkriftX> but cant
<DarkriftX> i want it where when i hold down middle mouse button and move mouse around the cube spins
<daskreech> lukefeil: No just do a if AKONADI then if || || ||
<daskreech> Works the same way without the complexity
<lukefeil> daskreech: ok
<lukefeil> daskreech: thx, works fine
<daskreech> Of course it does :)
<sidney_> Pen 3 coppermine 996 Mhz, 256 Mb memory with those spects should i go with kubuntu or maybe  XFCE
<Tm_T> sidney_: that's enough for both, although ram will be tight
<sidney_> okay thanks
<Tm_T> sidney_: if you like to go lighter ram usage, then lxde might be more interesting
<seawolf> hi alinghi
<buckfast> The whole KDE desktop went black when I was trying out themes
<buckfast> What can I do
<sidney_> well i'm told ubuntu dual boots well
<buckfast> ctrl+alt+esc doesnt do anything, neither does ctrl alt de
<buckfast> l
<sidney_> Tm_T: sorry i didnt know it was based on ubuntu and it's smaller than k
<Neremor> hello!
<DarkriftX> can anyone think of a trick I could use to make the middle mouse button initiate the cube spin in kde4? I was thinking set it to a very odd key combo then using some program to send that key combo when i press the middle mouse button
<Neremor> I've a problem with ksplash. When I create a new user accout on my system and login into it, i get the nice, new kde4.4 splash screen. But when I log into my current user profile, I still have the old "bubble"-background image for the ksplash theme. I've allready looked in the theme folder of /usr/share/kde4/apps/ksplash/Themes/Default, but there is only the new image so I don't know what I'm doing wrong!
<Neremor> which package contains ksplash in kubuntu?
<Tm_T> Neremor: see your theme settings in systemsettings -> appearance -> splash screen
<Neremor> the theme hasn't any settings
<Neremor> i would like to reinstall ksplash, or even it's themes
<Neremor> because I deleted the default one because it got damaged
<endu_> Halooo
<endu_> any one talk to me please
<Peace-> endu_: ?
<Peace-> what's the problem
<endu_> you have YM for linux please
<Peace-> YM ?
<Peace-> what is that?
<endu_> yahoo mesengger for linux kubuntu
<Peace-> omg
<daskreech> endu_: Kopete and Pidgin both speak to Y!
<endu_> my Kopete and Pidgin Does not work, you have solusi
<daskreech> !yahoo
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com (port 5050) and see if that helps.
<endu> halooo
<daskreech> endu: Yes?
<endu> halo im from indonesia
<daskreech> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<endu> haloooooo
<daskreech> endu: hi
<buckfast> Is the default Air theme panel supposed to be greyish transparent?
<ghostcube_> yep
<buckfast> Doesnt look too good with my wallpaper, oxygen panel is unreadable however
<shadeslayer_> buckfast: i find galssified works best for me
<buckfast> Everything is transparent
<shadeslayer_> buckfast: yep
<n8w1ng> hey
<n8w1ng> how do i connect to a hidden wireless network?
<n8w1ng> ive tried many times, but it never connects...
<Peace-> n8w1ng: you should try wicd
<Peace-> !wicd
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install wicd
<Peace-> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<n8w1ng> Peace-: thx
<Neremor> to which package does ksplash belong?
<shadeslayer> Neremor: i think kdm or kdebase... not sure
<Neremor> well the problem is
<Neremor> i deleted a ksplash theme (the default one for kde 4.4) and don't know how to get the theme back
<Crash1912> hola, alguien español por aqui?
<Tm_T> !es | Crash1912
<ubottu> Crash1912: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<WaltzingAlong> thanks for improving the website at kubuntu.org! appears much more inviting now
<shadeslayer> WaltzingAlong: thank ryanakca
<WaltzingAlong> ryanakca: thanks for the website!
<nikton> tt le mode connai linux sur le bou des doigts ds ce tchat?
<WaltzingAlong> !fr | nikton
<ubottu> nikton: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<ronniehood> hello , can someone help me with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/380332/
<WaltzingAlong> ronniehood: and what are you attempting to do? and where did you see that message?
<ronniehood> i get an error when i try to make s2-liplianin/v4l
<ronniehood> the last thing before that was trying to update the ubuntu 9.10 kernel
<WaltzingAlong> ronniehood: and were you able to upgrade the kernel package?
<ronniehood> yes, bet now i have problems with the make command
<ronniehood> this for example File not found: /lib/modules/2.6.31-19-generic-pae/build/.config at ./scripts/ma
<ronniehood> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ubuntu-und-skystar-2-hd-installieren/2/ this is wat i did
<WaltzingAlong> ronniehood: because the command rm lib modules uname r would have removed those files
<ronniehood> how can i fix it ?
<WaltzingAlong> ronniehood: continue with the guide? reinstall the package that provided those files
<n8w> ive got a big problem
<WaltzingAlong> n8w: we have larger answers
<n8w> ive uninstalled knetwork manager by mistake n now i cant connect to the net
 * shadeslayer gives n8w candy
<shadeslayer> n8w: wireless?
<n8w> shadeslayer, ye, but neither eth0 is workin
<n8w> i mean nothin is workin...n bcoz i can connect to the net, i cant even reinstall it
<shadeslayer> n8w: hmm and you had which nm earlier?
<WaltzingAlong> and yet here you are, typing with us! bravo! :) just teasing
<shadeslayer> hehe
<n8w> shadeslayer, network manager...the default one in kde
<n8w> what can i do?
<shadeslayer> n8w: is this the pc with the problem?
<WaltzingAlong> :)
<shadeslayer> WaltzingAlong: maybe hes on windows :P
<n8w> shadeslayer, ye fcourse...
<n8w> omg
<n8w> im askin for help here
<shadeslayer> n8w: and you are on....?
<shadeslayer> n8w: and we are providing it
<n8w> shadeslayer, on my other laptop
<WaltzingAlong> n8w: one step at a time
<n8w> shadeslayer, ye sry..im just pissed off
<shadeslayer> n8w: ok thats understandable
<shadeslayer> n8w: ok is the wifi network secured?
<shadeslayer> WEP or WPA?
<n8w> shadeslayer, listen, i dont need to connect to Wifi...ive got a cable
<shadeslayer> n8w: so even eth0 does not work
<WaltzingAlong> n8w: oh! well reboot to linux! use the ethernet connection! :0
<n8w> WaltzingAlong, thats the thing, it doesnt work either
<shadeslayer> n8w: ive got just the thing
<n8w> shadeslayer, it does exists...but no net avaiable
<WaltzingAlong> sure it does, just waiting on you n8w: you could specify which ip eth0 should have. sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.123  or whatever you need on your lan; or sudo dhclient eth0 or ...
<shadeslayer> n8w: eh?
<shadeslayer> n8w: do you have dhcp?
<n8w> shadeslayer, ye i do
<n8w> shall i try sudo ifconfig eth0 ip?
<shadeslayer> n8w: ok and can you do this : 1)Connect router to ubuntu machine, 2)open konsole 3)paste output of : dmesg | tail
<shadeslayer> n8w: also i would suggest you install https://launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/888119/+listing-archive-extra
<shadeslayer> n8w: make that : https://launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+archive/ppa/+packages
<n8w> shadeslayer, hang on, rebootin
<shadeslayer> n8w: ok
<n8w> shadeslayer, ok now im toaly fcked...ifconfig gives me only one interface "lo" ...this happened after the reboot
<shadeslayer> n8w: 0_o
<shadeslayer> n8w: try : ifconfig -a
<n8w> shadeslayer, ok:) all of them r listed
<shadeslayer> n8w: ok now plug in the cable and dmesg | tail
<n8w> shadeslayer, ye i did
<shadeslayer> n8w: whats the output?
<n8w> shadeslayer, well i cant paste it....:)))
<n8w> shadeslayer, the output doesnt say anythin to me...it would to u...but...
<shadeslayer> n8w: just one or two lines of
<n8w> shadeslayer, what should i look for?
<n8w> shadeslayer, hmm like 7 lines
<shadeslayer> n8w: like first line
<shadeslayer> n8w: and if you see something like : [   21.242742] sky2 eth0: enabling interface
<infect3d> hey an1 know hw to get the best output for hp dv 2000 laptop
<infect3d> Codec: Conexant CX20551 (Waikiki)
<infect3d> the sound output is pretty medicore anyway to amplify it or to get some better quality sound?
<shadeslayer> infect3d: press alt+F2 > type kmix
<shadeslayer> configure all the channels in settings
<n8w> shadeslayer, im bak
<shadeslayer> n8w: ok
<shadeslayer> n8w: ok one more thing,whats your card?
<n8w> shadeslayer, i was tryin to get the output via usb stick...but win explorer doesnt read the txt file saved in kate
<shadeslayer> n8w: open it with notepad
<n8w> shadeslayer, anywai...no such a line uve mentioned in the output
<n8w> shadeslayer, nothin,there is only one brick
<shadeslayer> n8w: can you check your network card via lspci
<n8w> shadeslayer, shadeslayer realtek rtl8111
<infect3d> shadeslayer: the kmix window does not pop up
<shadeslayer> infect3d: try alsamixer in a konsole
<shadeslayer> infect3d: then just set everything to high
<shadeslayer> n8w: any idea on that network card
<wesley__> whats the best way to install the latest closed ati driver?
<n8w> shadeslayer, shadeslayer realtek rtl8111
<shadeslayer> !raedon | wesley__
<shadeslayer> !ati | wesley__
<ubottu> wesley__: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<n8w> shadeslayer, did u get it?
<wesley__> shadeslayer I'm reading that, but that doc is oudated
<shadeslayer> n8w: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=582453
<shadeslayer> wesley__: press alt+F2 and type : kdesudo jockey-kde
<shadeslayer> n8w: this one is better : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1022411
<wesley__> those drivers are outdated, and evertime I login I need activate the desktop effects again
<shadeslayer> wesley__: ok lets see if theres a PPA
<shadeslayer> wesley__: https://launchpad.net/~tormodvolden/+archive/ppa
<shadeslayer> wesley__: also we have : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonHD
<infect3d> shadeslayer: that increased the volume. thx
<wesley__> yes I was trying to find one to, this closed hardware makes so muvh problems, my wifi on my dell has also problems, first time it work then not
<wesley__> RadeonHD is opensource right?
<infect3d> shadeslayer.: the sound quatity is a bit poor at high volume can anything be done about that?
<shadeslayer_> wesley__: fglrx? yes i think so
<wesley__> fglrx thats one I use now
<shadeslayer_> infect3d: i would suggest keeping it at <90 pc
<wesley__> I also have problem with my dell mini wireless card, but I had problems with that in Windows to
<infect3d> shadeslayer: alrite thx
<shadeslayer_> n8w: there?
<n8w> shadeslayer_,  im bak online...sudo dhclient eth0 did the trick....thx a lot for your help
<shadeslayer_> n8w: hmm maybe its a problem with the ip config...
<shadeslayer_> n8w: well i would suggest a static ip then :)
<CorvusE> Anyone else having KDM oddness after upgraded to 4.4?
<shadeslayer_> um
<shadeslayer_> nope
<CorvusE> Specifically--it doesn't respond to login
<CorvusE> meaning, I type a user name and password
<CorvusE> it clears the password and doesn't start KDE
<shifftyonejr> I have ubuntu 9.10 installed but I can only boot using a grub CD.  Can anyone please help me solve this issue?
<shadeslayer_> shifftyonejr: did you install windows after installing ubuntu?
<shifftyonejr> On boot it mentions Grub loader 1.5 then error 15
<shifftyonejr> No
<shifftyonejr> XP is installed, then I tried installing Ubuntu on drive 2 on a ext2 partition.
<shadeslayer_> shifftyonejr: ah thats your problem i think
<shadeslayer_> shifftyonejr: you have to install it to ext4 if im not wrong :)
<shifftyonejr> does that mean I need ot do another install?
<shadeslayer_> shifftyonejr: idk... i have only user ext4 and ext3....
<shadeslayer_> *used
<shifftyonejr> Okay.
<shifftyonejr> Here is another problem.  Everytime I reboot I have to reset the graphics.  I did sudo nvidia settings, reset the graphics and when I try to save to X I get this message:
<n8w1ng> shadeslayer_: hey, im bak online with all the things workin
<shifftyonejr> Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<shadeslayer_> n8w1ng: awesome :)
<n8w1ng> shadeslayer_: thx a lot for your help
<shadeslayer_> n8w1ng: no problem
<shadeslayer_> shifftyonejr: remove the nvidia x config file and do : sudo nvidia-xconfig --composting
<n8w1ng> shadeslayer_: i was messin around with the repository, so thats the last thing i gotta fix
<shifftyonejr> How do I remove it?
<shadeslayer_> shifftyonejr: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<n8w1ng> how do i rollback to default repositories in kubuntu 9.10?what links should b checked in the "other software" tab?
<shifftyonejr> nvidia-xconfig: unrecognized option: "--composting"
<shadeslayer_> shifftyonejr: try --compost
<shifftyonejr> Same error.  Unknown compost
<shadeslayer_> shifftyonejr: --composite
<shifftyonejr> Thank you.  I am going to reboot from reboots.  brb
<shadeslayer_> shifftyonejr: no need
<shadeslayer_> shifftyonejr: just log out and press alt+E
<shifftyonejr> I just did updates and it says I need to reboot
<danny> help with mounting a DVD drive?
<kidd_> hi all, i have an annoying problem
<kidd_> and yes im a noob with kubuntu
<shadeslayer_> kidd_: ok
<kidd_> well its about my eth01
<kidd_> if i go straight through from my modem to the port it works, if i go from the router (which my xbox is on) it says inactive
<kidd_> knetwork doesnt help much either
<ronniehood> can someony help me with this ?Can't read module /lib/modules/2.6.31-19-generic-pae/kernel/crypto/rmd160.ko: Cannot allocate memory
<ronniehood>  error comes with depmod
<kidd_> hmmm
<ronniehood> 4gb memory on the system
<kidd_> got big enough ext partitions for swap and such/
<kidd_> no one?
<kidd_> i can be the only erson with this problem surely
<joaquin> hello?
<kidd_> hi joa
<ronniehood> kidd ->swap partion is 3gb
<kidd_> fair dos
<ronniehood> enough
<ronniehood> 4 gb internal memory
<ronniehood> nothing running lol
<kidd_> have you tried updating at all?
<kidd_> i got headaches with my eth01 port and my wifi card what kills my install
<n8w1ng> why cant i change themes?everytime i pick one,the apply button is not active...it still keeps the old theme
<n8w1ng> nobody?
<mauri> i need a program to manipulates pdf file (apart PDFEDIT that has a little problem), any suggests?
<n8w1ng> mauri: okular?
<n8w1ng> mauri: adobe reader?
<n8w1ng> mauri: or foxit via wine
<mauri> n8w1ng: okular does not modifle o manipulate pdf
<n8w1ng> mauri: ok sry...i just a bot confused about the word manipulates....my bad
<kaddi> hi i have to review a pdf and I've been adding comments with okular to it. But when I save a copy and open it with acroread the comments aren't showing.
<kaddi> how do i get the comments saved in a way that someone else opening the document will be able to see them?
<kidd_> any network fiends in here? or wifi?
<kaddi> kidd_: whats up?
<kidd_> hi kaddi, my eth01 port only works when connected straight to my dsl modem, if it goes into the router (which my xbox is on) i cant get any cip address and the port says in-active
<kidd_> and my rtl8185l wifi card is killing my install
<kaddi> oh, wow.
<kidd_> yah
<kaddi> not familiar with lan, but how does the card kill your install? Do you have to restart every time you activate it? reinstall ubuntu? disable it?
<kidd_> i have a choice, no internet on pc and keep xbox live, or lose xbox live and have internet on pc
<kidd_> well it wont even install with the card in place, regardless of settings or config
<kaddi> you sure that this isn't related to some setting in your router?
<kidd_> i cant access the router to find out
<kaddi> what won't install? kubuntu
<kidd_> worked fine on xp
<LaLeche> afternoon
<LaLeche> is 4.4 available yet?
<kaddi> have you tried connecting to the router without it being connected to your livebox?
<kidd_> i install kubuntu with no wifi card in its fine, i then add the card after the install and it crashes to a command prompt and i have to re install kubuntu
<kaddi> LaLeche: it's in the backports for karmic, read the topic
<kidd_> yeah, i tried cold booting it all with nothing attached, i have tried resetting the router, i have tried diff cables
<kaddi> kidd_: sry, but that's more than I can help with. maybe see if someone else knows anything to help
<kaddi> kidd_: did you try from a live-cd before installing?
<kaddi> does it crash there as well=
<LaLeche> kaddi, thanks
<kaddi> yw :)
<kidd_> thanks kaddi anyway, if my crashed install says sda1/ (random numbers) clean, on the prompt what would that mean?
<kidd_> it dont work at all with the liv cd
<LaLeche> so `sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports ` followed by apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<kidd_> i know there is incompatibilitys with the rtl8185l wifi card but not like this
<kidd_> i really want to avoid xp but its looking more likely
<kaddi> no, followed by sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade if you are already using kubuntu you don't need to install kubuntu-desktop again
<LaLeche> i'm using Ubuntu Karmic
<LaLeche> 9.10
<kaddi> kidd_: I find it hard to believe that there shouldn't be a solution. Only I don't know it. The sda1 clean is a diskcheck. It checked the disk and found no inconsistencies
<kaddi> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<LaLeche> kaddi, thanks
<LaLeche> kaddi, no, want Gnome + KDE
<kaddi> LaLeche: yes, i was looking for the command to install kde in there ;)
<fabio123> LaLeche: fyo kde 4.4 is up and running
<LaLeche> any luck ? because apt-get install kubuntu-desktop now gives 2 options:
<LaLeche> 1.155~karmic1~ppa1 - kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<LaLeche> 1.154 - kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<kidd_> it also says it cant access usb2_1/pcibus/00010101010 more numbers
<kaddi> LaLeche: they suggest:  sudo aptitude --with-recommends install kubuntu-desktop
<kidd_> which i assume is my wifi card
<LaLeche> why does it want to remove mysql-server-core ? )
<LaLeche> I kind of need that
<kaddi> LaLeche: yes the 2 options given are the "normal kde" and the kde4.4
<LaLeche> kaddi, how do I select the 4.4 one?
<kaddi> the ppa1 is the 4.4 one
<LaLeche> yeah, but i think it defaults to 4.3
<kaddi> well if you are installing that now you should always be able to do a apt-get dist-upgrade later to upgrade
<LaLeche> kaddi, no, want to shoot for 4.4 directly
<kaddi> did you do the sudo apt-get update?
<LaLeche> yep
<LaLeche> ok, i think it defaulted to 4.4
<kaddi> that's what it should have done, yes
<LaLeche> I assume it will also update GDM or KDM with the correct sessions...
<LaLeche> ?
<kaddi> it should
<Scamandrio> Is anyone using Kgpg? I want to export my public key, but I have no clue which export options I should choose... any opinions on that?
<Scamandrio> (I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 with KDE 4.4.)
<kidd_> anyone had issues installing a realtek rtl8185l wifi card?
<sixofour5> can
<sixofour5> er
<sixofour5> so i can;t get sound from youtube, but i have sound for everything erlse, suc as amarok
<phoenix_> i have problem using single instance of any program
<phoenix_> the taskbar thing shows for every instance
<phoenix_> and takes a long to close
<phoenix_> can anyone help me
<ronniehood> who knows how to fix this problem ? i have this with depmod and also with make install  WARNING: Can't read module /lib/modules/2.6.31-19-generic-pae/kernel/crypto/rmd160.ko: Cannot allocate memory
<WaltzingAlong> ronniehood: not a kubuntu issue. try in the channel for the item you are attempting to compile
<phoenix_> it seems everyone is away from keyboard
<avishek> is it possible to replace kate with vim as the default editor in kdevelop?
<WaltzingAlong> avishek: try in #kdevelop
<gregg> hi all - new install here - I connect to the net via wireless... would like to mount a samba share, just want to know the easiest/best way to do it...?
<avishek> WaltzingAlong: thank you for the advice
<phoenix_> any recommendations for me waltz
<WaltzingAlong> phoenix_: i jumped in just before you typed that everyone must be afk
<phoenix_> ok can you help me
<WaltzingAlong> phoenix_: what was the issue?
<phoenix_> i am using kubuntu. when i use the single instance option for any program, the taskbar thing show for every instance. its hard to explain
<phoenix_> i better show you the snapshot
<WaltzingAlong> phoenix_: ok
<phoenix_> http://imagebin.org/85641
<phoenix_> that is the snapshot of the desktop, see the taskbar
<WaltzingAlong> phoenix_: ok and that appears only when a certain option is active?
<phoenix_> it shows 3 instances of the vlc player, but there is only 1 window
<phoenix_> when you select the only single instance option of the app. can you get what i mean
<phoenix_> normally the taskbar has to show ony one icon
<phoenix_> but it shows 3
<phoenix_> it takes more than a minute to close.
<WaltzingAlong> and where is the only single instance option?
<WaltzingAlong> phoenix_: you could also ask around in #kde
<phoenix_> ok
<gregg> hi all - would like to mount a samba share in kubuntu, just want to know the easiest/best way to do it...? The network interface in dolphin is nice but I'd like to run a few of my folders as if they were local (my music collection, for example...)
<phoenix_> do you think the task manager widget contains any bug
<phoenix_> you mean to say network drives
<gregg> who, me?
<WaltzingAlong> phoenix_: possible. hard to pinpoint it as a bug without code to fix it :) but it is at least a bug in the sense of 'not what you expected' :)
<phoenix_> oh.ok
<phoenix_> thanks waltz for the support
<WaltzingAlong> gregg: not sure of the gui way to do it, but smbfs could be used to mount the shares. sticking entries in /etc/fstab should do the trick
<phoenix_> i will ask someone in #kde
<odla> how is 4.4 on 9.10? does that work OK? i am on the amd64 arch
<WaltzingAlong> odla: running it here just fine
<phoenix_> try mountmanager
<odla> WaltzingAlong: on 64bit?
<WaltzingAlong> though on 32bit
<gregg> WaltzingAlong: sticking them in fstab won't mount them too fast? I mean, I connect by wireless, so would that be a problem?
<phoenix_> greegi
<phoenix_> greeg
<phoenix_> gregg
<odla> WaltzingAlong: anyways i'll try it ... thanks
<gregg> phoenix_: mountmanager? is that like it was in kde3?
<phoenix_> dont know saw it yesterday in the kde apps portal, was rated good
<WaltzingAlong> gregg: there are ubuntu docs on this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<gregg> cool - just found it
<WaltzingAlong> !info mountmanager | gregg
<ubottu> gregg: mountmanager (source: mountmanager): User-friendly management of disks and partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.6-0ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 535 kB, installed size 1928 kB
<gregg> WaltzingAlong: thanks - that's what I was looking for
<phoenix_> brb
<phoenix_> everyone in #kde is sleeping
<phoenix_> i will google
<WaltzingAlong> phoenix_: ok
<phoenix_> kde 4.4.0.0
<phoenix_> karmic kola
<phoenix_> backports enabled
<phoenix_> fully updated
<phoenix_> which browser are you using waltz
<WaltzingAlong> phoenix_: konqueror and firefox
<phoenix_> http://imagebin.org/85565
<phoenix_> check this.
<WaltzingAlong> yes?
<phoenix_> in the dropdown list, when i press down button once , it moves for twice
<phoenix_> it happens only in konqueror
<phoenix_> 2 reasons why i am not using konqueror is the tab syle and this above error
<WaltzingAlong> and what of the tab style?
<WaltzingAlong> phoenix_: that too would be something for #kde or bugs.kde.org :)
<phoenix_> i like the chrome style
<phoenix_> the new tab button is beside the existing tab
<phoenix_> ya, i will see the bug.kde.org
<ubuntu> jhjj
<morenita_18> ok
<cody> So, Eclipse 3.5 won't work correctly for me (buttons don't click right) and someone said that if I set the environment variable "GDK_NATIVE_WINDOWS=true " that it would fix it. How do I set that for Eclipse?
<Dekans> cody: I made a script
<Dekans> in ~/bin
<Dekans> to launch eclipse
<Dekans> with this commande just before the call of eclipse executable
<coz_> hey guys... installed  kubuntu-desktop on this system...dual monitors   with nviidia here and noticed that the wallpaper does not span across both monitors... any solution?
<cody> Okay, thanks, I'll try that
<phrearch> hm, really nice installer for kubuntu
<jmichaelx> would there be any real harm in removing packagekit-related packages? to me, packagekitd is nuisance.
<otter_> how can i enable krunner to search for documents on my computer? i noticed that in mandriva 2010.0 w/ kde 4.4 you could do this but it doesn't seem to be the case in kubuntu w/ 4.4. is it cause a service is disabled?
<EagleScreen> jmichaelx: run sudo aptitude remove packagekit kpackagekit, it will report to you the changes it is going to do before, pastebin it and we'll tell you
<daskreech> jmichaelx: Then remove them
<daskreech> otter_: Probably nepomuk or strigi not set up correctly
<jmichaelx> daskreech: the question was not whether or not i wanted to remove tem, the question was whether or not there would be any harm done in doing so
<daskreech> I can't think of any but if there is a problem just add them back
<daskreech> as long as you don't remove dpkg you should be ok
<vbgunz_> does anybody have any idea why I suspend again after resuming the first time?
<jmichaelx> daskreech: ty for your input
<daskreech> I rpm -e rpm once
<daskreech> bad bad bad idea
<jmichaelx> vbgunz_: does your machine wake up, then go right back down? my laptop is doing that as well in 4.4
<jmichaelx> daskreech: lol, i can only imagine
<vbgunz_> jmichaelx: exactly the same thing here but I am on a desktop.
<vbgunz_> I can't believe more people dont suspend. it seems no one knows about this
<jmichaelx> vbgunz_: power settings and related matters are very confusing right now in kubuntu... it seems that there are some options that appear very similar, but appear in more than one place
<jmichaelx> and likely conflict, if one really knew what they did
<phrearch> pretty impressive installer!
<vbgunz_> jmichaelx: we're both going through exactly the same thing. im googling and can't find it
<daskreech> eagles0513875: hello :)
<eagles0513875> hey daskreech
<fabri> sera
<fabri> scusatemi, ma sono appena passato a kubuntu da ubuntu, ma perchè nel destop principale non vedo alcuni files che vedo quando vado con dolphin dewntro a scrivania???
<daskreech> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<fabri> I'm sorry
<daskreech> fabri: Ciao :)
<fabri> Bye bye
<fabri> ihihihi
<daskreech> fabri: not a problem. English here Italian in #ubuntu-it you can chose which you like
<hbbk> hi
<hbbk> little question I'm on kubuntu karmic koala and am looking to a way to remove the session open & close sounds ... any clue, could not find anything in system configuration ?
<WaltzingAlong> hbbk: you might have success in #kde
<hbbk> ok thanks
<WaltzingAlong> hbbk: otherwise you are probably looking for systemsettings/system notifications/   event source kde sys notifications         and then login/logout
<WaltzingAlong> hbbk: just uncheck the box next to play a sound on those two items
<WaltzingAlong> hbbk: find it?
<hbbk> this is it thanks a lot WaltzingAlong !
<phrearch> hey
<phrearch> whats the preferred way to install nvidia drivers in kubuntu?
<WaltzingAlong> phrearch: 'hardware drivers'?
<WaltzingAlong> phrearch: should be a shortcut for it under system
<phrearch> i installed the nvidia-glx-185 driver
<phrearch> but desktop compositing fails after install/restart
<WaltzingAlong> phrearch: yeah whichever is recommended
<phrearch> do i need to run nvidia-config?
<phrearch> ehm, xconfig it was
<WaltzingAlong> !nvidia | phrearch
<ubottu> phrearch: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<phrearch> thanks
<phrearch> just need the newest drivers
<vbgunz_> im going down
<vbgunz_> whats with the suspending twice?
<WaltzingAlong> vbgunz_: suspending twice?
<vbgunz_> WaltzingAlong: sleeps automatically. I wake it up and it sleeps again on the psot
<vbgunz_> spot*
<WaltzingAlong> oh
<|MA|> hi all
<|MA|> how can i disable network manager ?
<|MA|> seems like it is poking everywhere with good intentions, but things don't expect to behave how it should
<Kolia> hi
<Kolia> is there anything to enable to use the wikipedia search in krunner? (except enabling this runner in the settings)
<ni1s> Kolia: wp: Foo doesn't work?
<cody> Okay, so I just used "sudo apt-get install -f" because I was getting 'Software Index is Broken' error messages. Now I have sun java jre 6 up in the console installing or something. It is showing a semi-graphical interface and a license agreement. At the bottom it says <Ok> but pressing enter, typing 'ok' etc don't work.
<cody> Wow... never mind. I figured it out. You have to actually select things with the arrows keys
<Kolia> ni1s: it is,
<Kolia> ni1s: but i am looking for this: http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.4/screenshots/krunner-mediawiki.jpg
<Zorael^2> Is there any way to shorten adding "&>/dev/null & disown %1" after applications launched from a bash shell? Perhaps prefix/suffix it with something else? I hear it doesn't have global aliases like zsh has.
<zeelot3k> hey, I think I saw 10.04 still having php 5.2.x, is there a reason the next release wouldn't have 5.3.x?
<Mamarok> Kolia: you need to activate the Wikipedia plugin: Alt+F2, then click on the tool
<Mamarok> Kolia: just don't expect instant results, it has to look up the internet first, so give it a few seconds :)
<Mamarok> zeelot3k: maybe the people in #ubuntu+1 know
<Kolia> Mamarok: this is what i did but i get nothing
<Kolia> Mamarok: when typing "Amsterdam" like on the screenshot you get a result?
<Mamarok> Kolia: works well here
<Mamarok> yes, but it of course depends on the speed of your Internet connection
<Mamarok> as I said above, give it a few seconds
<Kolia> Mamarok: i waited more than a few seconds and my connection is fast
<WaltzingAlong> Kolia: are you using the command or task orientated UI? should show up in both, but the screenshot shows in command orientated mode
<Kolia> ouch, krunner not responding anymore now :(
<Kolia> WaltzingAlong: command oriented here too
<Mamarok> Kolia, did you close the dialog and Alt+F2 again after checking the plugin?
<Kolia> Mamarok: working now!
<Kolia> i launched krunner from console this time
<Kolia> Mamarok: i closed the dialog and alt+f2 again when i enabled it
<Kolia> i wonder if restarting krunner is what made it work now
<Kolia> Mamarok: WaltzingAlong : thanks for your help
<Mamarok> Kolia: you are welcome :)
<hannibal101> hey there, anyone running ubuntu on a usb stick ?
<james_l> hannibal101: I do sometimes.
<hannibal101> how's the memory usage ?
<james_l> I have 9.04 on an 8GB drive, split 4 GB ubuntu/ 4GB vfat, I can't install everything I'd like, but most things fit nicely on it. I'll probably upgrade that to 9.10, but just haven't gotten around to it. Memory usage in terms of RAM seems no different than off a hard drive (as it should)
<hannibal101> thanks
<__Olli___> kennt sich jemand von euch mit mythtv unter ubuntu 9.10 aus?
<Unksi> !de | __Olli___
<ubottu> __Olli___: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<__Olli___> ubottu: oh ok, Sorry :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kidd_> kubuntu users, rtl8185 wifi card works with kubuntu 9.10
<judgen> Why does *buntu thash my Hdd's?
<judgen> thrash
<judgen> hw failiure is too common for me with *buntu right now.
<judgen> if it's supposed to fail more often, atleast it could tell me so. I dont have this problem with SuSE
<macramole> hello #kubunto !
<macramole> #kubuntu ! :P
<macramole> i have a question to ask... if i make an iso of my whole root, and put that in a different partition will it work later ?
<jtheuer> no
<micha787> hello
<v1ttu> micha o/
<micha787> ?
<v1ttu> o/ = hello
<paz> ?
<KICKSTARTbubba> hELLO, ARE you ABLE TO CHAT
<KICKSTARTbubba> nOT A LOT TO CHAT VABOUT IN here
<InvaderZim> Can you tell me if it's planned to change starting cursor in kpackagekit at kde 4.4, because its a little annoying opening it and the search field not being already selected, so you have to click it. In 4.3 it was selected.
#kubuntu 2010-02-21
<18VAAFF1I> E: Línea 5 mal formada en lista de fuentes /etc/apt/sources.list (análisis de URI)
<sate> Whats a good program to burn movies to a dvd?
<tomasz> 1
<18VAAFF1I> hola
<diana_a> sorry for asking stuff not directly related to kubuntu. but where can I find my username in facebook? need that to connect via kopete.
<InvaderZim> isnt it your full email?
<diana_a> I tried everzthing. its not working :-( I cant believe they dont tell you in the page
<diana_a> how can i change my keyboard setting? my layout does not fit some keys
<Planetary> how do i fix this?  There are broken dependecies on your system. Please use an advanced package manage e.g. Synaptic or aptitude to resolve this situation.
<InvaderZim> diana_a: isnt it your full email?
<InvaderZim> diana_a: http://www.facebook.com/sitetour/chat.php
<InvaderZim> diana_a: seems now you can just use xmpp
<diana_a> thanks a lot. The page said I did not yet have a username. now its working
<InvaderZim> nop
<tyler-wylie> Any ATI users here? After installing KDE 4.4 and the Catalyst 10.2 drivers I get lockups when I log in(After the KDM window)
<james_l> Here's hoping I don't break too much.
<james_l> tyler-wylie:
<james_l> purge kdm, and then reinstall
<tyler-wylie> james_l: ah, you've had this happen before?
<james_l> That's what seems to help people (I'll be upgrading to KDE4.4 in a few seconds, so I'll see if it's needed)
<tyler-wylie> alright
<james_l> Though I'm on nvidia
<wesley> hello I have installed the closed ati driver. but everytime I reboot I need to active desktop effectsa again
<tyler-wylie> james_l: did it help?
<james_l> Didn't have much of an issue, but I did discover in removing it, I accidentally removed kubuntu-desktop. Took me a minute to figure out what happened. <_<
<james_l> After fixing that, no issues.
<tyler-wylie> alright
<tyler-wylie> rebooting
<tyler-wylie> Alright I'm in KDE 4.4 now but cursor's not showing up =\
<tyler-wylie> I can move it around and click on randmo things, nothing happens though hehe
<tyler-wylie> well it won't show up*
<joacotux_> wtf
<james_l> tyler-wylie: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<DarkriftX> I dont understand desktop activities
<DarkriftX> i tried setting diff wallpaper for each cube side, but ended up with the same one. then when i zoom out I see 8 diff desktops, but 8 diff ones per cube side
<DarkriftX> so im really lost now
<DarkriftX> anyone around?
<DarkriftX> I am not able to find "Configure Plasma" when i zoom out of my desktop
<DarkriftX> its not listed on the popup that is there like it is in video/screenshots
<Guest80664> Hello :)
<Guest80664> setting up 9.10, but forgot to add a few drives to the setup.  what is the best way to add the drives so they will be there on all startups
<kamultow> hi benji
<tweiseman> hi, i try to connect to an available wireless network on network manager and it tells me "wirleless network is disconnected"
<eagles0513875> tweiseman: do you have your wifi card drivers installed?
<tweiseman> i should. otherwise how can i check?
<eagles0513875> tweiseman: do you know what kind of wifi card do you have
<tweiseman> atheros AR5001x+wireless network adapter
<tweiseman> driver is ath5k
<kiran_> pls anyone tall me the command to install metacity
<kiran_> hellllooo
<Daughain> If I  knoew, I wouldtell ya. :P
<kevin__> Can anyone here help me trouble shoot my Xserver? I'm trying to set up multiple monitor but I can't maintain the proper resoulution. I've done this perfectly on ubuntu and I'm trying to do the same on kubuntu
<kamultow>   hi
<kevin__> anyone
<james_l> kevin__: What video card?
<kevin__> nvidia geforceGeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X
<james_l> Nvidia or nv driver?
<kevin__> Nvidia.
<kevin__> Help help help. I can get two monitors going but they act as if in twin view not as separate xsreens (they are set up as separate xscreens) I can't add a resoulution option for 1920x1080 which nv does automatically, and the Nvidia draver can support if I ony have one screen connected. Help help help
<WaltzingAlong> !twinview
<ubottu> twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<WaltzingAlong> !twinview > kevin__
<kevin__> twinview is when two screens act as one large desktop
<ubottu> kevin__, please see my private message
<kevin__> you mean about nvidia-settings?
<WaltzingAlong> kevin__:  yes
<WaltzingAlong> !info git-core
<ubottu> git-core (source: git-core): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.3.3-2 (karmic), package size 6958 kB, installed size 14232 kB
<Guest64735> DownLoad Kubuntu 9.10
<peer> gffdg
<ubuntu> hey
<infect3d> i not able to boot into the x window
<infect3d> it gives a fatal error
<infect3d> anyway i can resolve this without apt-get xorg
<WaltzingAlong> infect3d: the error being?
<infect3d> WaltzingAlong: i dont have the error now as i booted from usb
<WaltzingAlong> infect3d: and access to the partitions on the local harddrive? the log file under /var/log/Xorg.0.log would be nice to have
<WaltzingAlong> infect3d: otherwise try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<infect3d> WaltzingAlong: http://paste.ubuntu.com/380906/
<WaltzingAlong> infect3d: did x ever work on there for yoU?
<infect3d> WaltzingAlong: yes it did, I did an update yesterday n installed virtualbox n now I have got this error
<WaltzingAlong> infect3d: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/446641
<WaltzingAlong> infect3d: one user replied there claiming he could boot fine after switching to the generic (not pae) kernel
<WaltzingAlong> infect3d: perhaps you could ask in #xorg though it does not seem that X itself is broken
<infect3d> WaltzingAlong : alrite i ll check
<lalalol> anyone else experiencing slowness on Kubuntu 9.10 after the update yesterday?
<lalalol> ive been searching a bit and i think its the fault of xorg, it uses half of my cpu, while it used to use like under 10%
<lalalol_> got dc'ed
<passando> hello
<WaltzingAlong> !hello | passando
<ubottu> passando: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<FeasibilityStudy> !hello | passando
<ubottu> passando: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<lammbock> join #easymovies
<mauri> using kdesu dolphin i have the folowing problem: The procces is died inaspetately
<jabba> saluti a tutti
<cobra-the-joker> Hey guys ........ any one knows the name of the default cursor theme in kubuntu ??
<Peace-> mauri: use kdesudo konqueror
<Peace-> mauri: or kdesudo dolphin
<mauri> Peace-: with kdesudo dolphin i have that problem...probably strating from kde4.4 update
<Peace-> mauri:have you deleted configuration files?
<hobs> I get error http://paste.ubuntu.com/380949/ when trying to run usb-creator(-kde) from 9.10. Any idea what is the problem?
<hobs> also 'usb-creator' doesn't exist, just 'usb-creator-kde'
<Peace-> hobs: just a second
<Peace-> hobs: some problems on pykde4
<Peace-> maybe reinstallin ti
<Peace-> it
<hobs> done that, didn't work
<ajcr8on> Hi all!
<Peace-> hobs: i think that issue is because there is a outdate pykde4
<Peace-> *dated
<hobs> that is what it says, but didn't find a quick workaround :)
<WaltzingAlong> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<codenamenos> any channel for rhythembox?
<Neremor> hello!
<Neremor> I've a sterange problem: My CD-Drive is ejecting randomly. After some seconds or minutes it closes itself again. any idea what's wrong there?
<Peace-> wow
<Neremor> well that's what i think about it, too ;)
<turtle^s0up> hello, what is showFoto, is it an entirely different application or an application within digiKam?
<JamesTh> hi! I was wondering how I could stop kmail from starting up whenever I start up kubuntu.  There's nothing in here: /home/james/.kde4/Autostart/ or in /home/james/.kde/Autostart/any help would be much appreciated :)
<fabio123> JamesTh: look in /usr/share/autostart
<JamesTh> thanks fabio123 - there's certainly some stuff in there, i'm guessing that the file I'm looking for would be called something like kmail?
<fabio123> something like kmail
<fabio123> kmail.desktop
<JamesTh> fabio123: nope it's not in there :(
<fabio123> wait
<fabio123> system preferences -> advanced tab -> auto start
<JamesTh> i can see korgac.desktop which i want to also stop at startup, but when i right-click on it to choose delete, then the delete option is greyed out. Should i remove them via the command line?
<fabio123> JamesTh: do not delete it
<fabio123> open it with an editor, then comment with a # the Exec line, it wont star anymore
<JamesTh> kk - nothing about kmail in the system preferences -> advanced tab -> auto start
<fabio123> look in services
<fabio123> i don't have kmail here so i can't look myself
<JamesTh> nothing in KDE Services configuation either. Sorry to be a pain!
<JamesTh> i have commented out the exec command in the /usr/share/autostart/korgac.desktop :)
<BluesKaj> howdy
<wesley> where can I find the latest fgrlx ati drivers?
<WaltzingAlong> !fglrx | wesley
<ubottu> wesley: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<WaltzingAlong> wesley: usually there is a 'hardware drivers' menu item under system
<wesley> yes true but the latest driver is 10.2 amd released it 17 feb
<WaltzingAlong> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<WaltzingAlong> wesley: check the link binary howto - should explain how to install the latest from catalyst
<wesley> yes but will it not break my system?
<n8w1ng> hey
<n8w1ng> ive got a delicate problem:)....
<WaltzingAlong> wesley: i think plenty of users have installed the latest binary from ati
<shadeslayer> n8w1ng: hi
<wesley> okay I will try now I installed the one from the repo but its outdated
<n8w1ng> im forced to print on a print serv at my uni, but the print srvr wont accept anythin unless the username matches with the uni username we have been given
<n8w1ng> shadeslayer: hey hey:)
<wizkoder> when I delete an icq contact in kopete its not deleted. showa up the next time again :-(
<WaltzingAlong> wizkoder: ok
<wesley> this intel core i3 is really fast
<WaltzingAlong> wizkoder: you may have success in #kde and/or #kopete as well.
<n8w1ng> the only wai to bypass this weird thing is to rename the system account to the uni account....i would like to know if its possible to pass an account name as a paramenter while sendin files to a print srvr
<n8w1ng> ive tried the CQue but there is not option to define that
<WaltzingAlong> n8w1ng: and the printer share is ?
<minifig> I am trying to install software using Synaptic and after it checks dependencies I get this error: "Depends: hotkey-setup  but it is not installable"  Where can I get it?
<n8w1ng> WaltzingAlong: what do u mean?
<WaltzingAlong> n8w1ng: you are forced to print to a print server at your university, but you need to provide the username assigned to you by the uni. ok. so where do you enter the username? how have you connected to the remote printer? which type of shared printer set up is it? over samba? over ipp?
<n8w1ng> WaltzingAlong: ye sure..ok, we have got cards that we use in terminals bein connected to printers
<wesley> hey can I acces easy other computers content which run the same os?
<n8w1ng> WaltzingAlong: so u besicaly identife yrlsf by  one of those terminals
<minifig> Is there any way to have it skip the hot-keys setup?
<n8w1ng> WaltzingAlong: all u need to do in order get pages printed is to send whatever u wanna print from an account havin a same name as the uni username
<paradoxuncreated> Heya, routing alsa to jack, hopefully to expose an interface, I can route in jack, anyone know? I already tried this: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Jack_%28plugin%29 that doesn't seem to do anything.
<WaltzingAlong> wesley: typically, yes
<wesley> how? I have my notebook and nettop on same network, but on each pc I only see the computer it self, how do I connect easy to other pc
<n8w1ng> WaltzingAlong: printers r usin lpd/lpr
<WaltzingAlong> wesley: how do you see the computer itself? what do you expect to happen? something like windows xp file sharing, where you see the other computers sharing files in 'network neighborhood'? there are plenty of ways of setting up file sharing. nfs, samba, ... or you could even use sftp:// or fish:// to transfer files over ssh
<WaltzingAlong> n8w1ng: so your question is how to pass the username with the lpr command?
<wesley> no I just expect that I can easy by just clicking the computer and then share
<n8w1ng> WaltzingAlong: ye
<WaltzingAlong> wesley: dolphin/ find a folder, right mouse click on folder, share ?
<n8w1ng> WaltzingAlong: have u got anythin for me?
<WaltzingAlong> n8w1ng: i do not even know your question yet
<WaltzingAlong> n8w1ng: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=392454
<n8w1ng> WaltzingAlong: ye ive found as well
<n8w1ng> WaltzingAlong: *it
<wesley> WaltzingAlong that requires a nfs server
<WaltzingAlong> n8w1ng: lpr -U myusername
<WaltzingAlong> wesley: you will need to use some sort of server to serve files
<n8w1ng> WaltzingAlong: heh ive found that too...im testin it rite now
<wesley> I did before share files between 2 linux computers
<WaltzingAlong> wesley: yeah of course. and they were both running a server of some sorts to do exactly that.
<WaltzingAlong> !nfs | wesley
<wesley> there are more ways then nfs
<ubottu> wesley: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<WaltzingAlong> !samba > wesley
<ubottu> wesley, please see my private message
<wesley> samba is for Windows
<bentob0x> it looks like the KDE 4.4 ui is a bit slow to respond, is there a way to turn off all the fancy eye-candy part of it to make it run a bit faster?
<wesley_> greetings all, just did a fresh install of kubuntu from the www.kubuntu.org. Do not have any audio, where should I start with the troubleshooting?
<WaltzingAlong> bentob0x: system settings / desktop / desktop effects ?
<bentob0x> no it's all off WaltzingAlong
<WaltzingAlong> bentob0x: then the 'fancy eye-candy' part has been disabled
<ajcr8on> @wesley_ hey, you should go into terminal and type "sudo get-apt update"
<ajcr8on> this will update your software center
<ajcr8on> from there "applications>ubuntu software center>sound/video>
<ajcr8on> Then stary updating codecs and whatnot from that menu
<wesley_> ajcr8on: not finding ubuntu software center, is it ubuntu software center kubuntu as well?
<minifig> In Windows I have 4 speakers setup.  Can I use all 4 in Linux as well?
<ajcr8on> evening ladies and gents. I'm trying to get evolution mail to play a custom .wave when new mail arrives. However, the only option I am getting in 2.28.1 is a check box to play A sound, with no option to specify a file path for the sound file? Any ideas?
<ajcr8on> @minifig various linux plugins provide the same sound up to 6.1 dolby surround as windows does
<wesley> wesley@Dexter:~$ aticonfig --initial
<wesley> Found fglrx primary device section
<wesley> Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wesley> Saved back-up to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.fglrx-0
<wesley> aticonfig: Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Bad file descriptor.
<wesley> wesley@Dexter:~$
<FloodBotK3> wesley: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ajcr8on> @wesley_ I'm sorry buddy, I thought you said ubuntu. I have no experience with kubuntu. This is my first trial run with linux period. Just trying to offer what little info I've gotten from my own troubleshooting
<wesley_> ajcr8on: no prob bro, thanx
<wesley> can sometell me why I get that mistake? I think its because I'm not running it as root
<wesley_> lol its not system audio that i dont have, im not getting audio on youtube (used youtube to test the audio on this system) any1 ever run into that
<minifig> Anyone know anything about recording in Kubuntu?
<minifig> I have opera loaded playing  radio station I listen to and I would like to record it.
<shadeslayer> minifig: yeah im building packages for it now :)
<shadeslayer> minifig: like recording your desktop right?
<vHanda> Does anyone know how I can add lucid updates to my repository?
<minifig> I want to record what I hear from the speakers,
<wesley_> how do i uninstall flashplugin-installer to install a newer version of flash?
<minifig> I installed audacity but it isn't recording.
<minifig> I have things installed that don't show up on the menu.
<minifig> I am rebooting.  Be back later.
<shadeslayer> wesley_: sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree flashplugin-installer
<merianos> Hello . . .
<PolitikerNEU> hi
<PolitikerNEU> how are you?
<merianos> I'm new on Linux and I need some help . . .
<WaltzingAlong> !ask | merianos
<ubottu> merianos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<merianos> I like  to install Apache, PHP, MYSQL on my Linux and then to install DNS records for run my web applications by their own domain name
<wesley_> whats the Kubuntu command where in ubuntu its gksudo gedit /blah/blah
<merianos> Anybody to help ?
<merianos> Any help pleasE ?
<WaltzingAlong> merianos: hello. there are plenty of guides explaining how to do that
<shadeslayer> !lamp | merianos
<ubottu> merianos: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<shadeslayer> merianos: hope that helps :)
<merianos> Kind regards shadeslayer :)
<shadeslayer> merianos: no problem.. the wiki should be enough but if you get any problems i would suggest #ubuntu-server for a better resolution
<wesley_> I am attempting to do the flash sound (FIREFOX_DSP) fix in kubuntu but this how to is geared to ubuntu showing to gksudo gedit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc when i sudo kate (those directories) they dont exist where does Kubuntu install those files
<shadeslayer> merianos: and of course a _bit_ of patience :)
<WaltzingAlong> wesley_: kdesudo kate would have been better
<p1erre> Hi folks...
<p1erre> I am running kde 4.4. I have not been able to delete some old printers that I had. How can I do it?
<wesley_> Ok i got the flash audio working but with KMix maxed and the youtube audio maxed and my headset turned all the way up the audio is super quiet
<WaltzingAlong> wesley_: pcm? master? wave?
<wesley_> WaltzingAlong: not sure what you said?
<wesley_> those are maxed
<WaltzingAlong> wesley_: there are different channels. perhaps master or pcm is very low (quiet)
<WaltzingAlong> ok
<wesley_> ah alsamixer is showing stuff muted
<WaltzingAlong> wesley_: well you might not need line in or cd or so on
<merianos> Ok with LAMP installation
<BeteNoire> hi, knetworkmanager in kubuntu 9.10 isn't supposed to save configuration for system, not only for current user login session?
<merianos> How can I check if apache is running ?
<merianos> ps ? ?
<Zeeb> Could someone help me with some things? I'm rather new to Linux.
<BeteNoire> Zeeb: just ask the question
<merianos> Ok  . . .
<merianos> apache is running . . .
<merianos> now . . .
<Zeeb> Is there a way to open my windows folders? I installed wine and I'm trying to set up my games that I already have installed from windows.
<merianos> how can I setup bind to use my own domain names ?
<WaltzingAlong> merianos: to be accessed internet-wide ? there are free ones like no-ip.com
<merianos> no . . .
<WaltzingAlong> Zeeb: yes you can open up that partition but you probably will need to install the games inside wine
<merianos> I like to run my applications in my own computer
<merianos> I am a developer ...
<WaltzingAlong> merianos: congratulations
<shadeslayer> merianos: like i said #ubuntu-server will be a better place for these questions...
<merianos> and I like to run my application in localhost machine ...
<WaltzingAlong> merianos: and from anywhere in the world you would like to type in www.merianosserver.com ?
<WaltzingAlong> merianos: oh you are doing that already if you followed the lamp guide. open http://localhost/
<Zeeb> So I can't just navigate to a windows folder in wine and open them directly from that?
<shadeslayer> grr... docs.google is b0rked
<merianos> I will try ubundu-server
<merianos> kind regards
<WaltzingAlong> Zeeb: you could be that does not mean they would run within wine. they probably need special settings stored in the registry. wine has its own
<Zeeb> I have limited memory though. I'm trying to make to it where I don't have to install a game again, for sake of space. Is that possible?
<WaltzingAlong> Zeeb: should be. depending on the game, perhaps you could store the big pak files all in the same place so you do not need to have multiple copies of them.
<Zeeb> And how do I go about doing this? (sorry, I'm a windows noob) XD
<avishek> Is it possible to access shares on ubuntu from Windows other than through samba?
<WaltzingAlong> Zeeb: you might be one of the first windows noobs to join!
<Zeeb> haha :P
<WaltzingAlong> avishek: i usually use ssh (filezilla on windows, access to ubuntu running openssh-server via sftp://  at port 22)
<avishek> WaltzingAlong: thank you. What I'd actually like to do is to have user and group accounts on my ubuntu server and let windows clients access them. Is that possible through samba?
<WaltzingAlong> avishek: should be
<WaltzingAlong> Zeeb: is the game supported/supported well in wine? check the app db at winehq.org
<iggyx2> something is preventing X from starting automatically. i see  tty1 command line with a logon prompt.
<WaltzingAlong> iggyx2: you are in luck. x dropped you off a beautiful file usually called /var/log/Xorg.0.log telling you exactly what went wrong
<Zeeb> WaltzingAlong: It would probably only be WoW, which they even have a linux client. And MW2. I have them both installed on windows, so i'm trying to just copy them over here some how.
<WaltzingAlong> Zeeb: well i have had wow working in wine but #kubuntu is not the place to discuss that. and yeah wow is sizely so it would be nice to only need to store those data files in one place. perhaps you might want to ask around in #winehq
<Zeeb> WaltzingAlong: Oh, I didn't even know there was such a channle. lol, Thank you very much!
<bjb1959_> is there a trick to getting nvidia 185.x.x or any driver working with kde without breaking X? I keep trying but it is really difficult to make work. I did a clean install and installed the recomended driver 185.x.x but x won't start unless I manually change xorg.conf back to the "nv" driver any ideas?
<iggyx2> WaltzingAlong: startx gets me to kde-desktop
<WaltzingAlong> iggyx2: and the log pointed to?
<bjb1959_> is the nvidia driver in the repo's buggy? should I compile from the nvidia site??
<WaltzingAlong> bjb1959_: works for me, not sure which version i have here though
<iggyx2> WaltzingAlong: not sure
<bjb1959_> In fact when I start jockey-kde to try to change the drivers. it doesn't even list them any longer
<iggyx2> WaltzingAlong: /var/log/Xorg.0 isn all informational
<WaltzingAlong> iggyx2: any errors?
<WaltzingAlong> iggyx2: feel free to pastebin it
<iggyx2> WaltzingAlong: ok
<iggyx2> WaltzingAlong: started after version upgrade 8.04 to -9.10
<iggyx2> WaltzingAlong: http://pastebin.ca/1804743
<WaltzingAlong> iggyx2: right, not all that helpful. this one shows no errors (EE). but this was the successful one after you started manually with startx, right?
<WaltzingAlong> iggyx2: you could reconfigure x using sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<iggyx2> i see one WW) intel(0): Disabling Xv because no adaptors could be initialized.
<chus> hola
<chus> hi
<chus> saluton
<WaltzingAlong> !hello | chus
<ubottu> chus: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<pider> there is no sound in firefox when I play youtube videos, i've googled it, but no solution
<pider> I run kubuntu 9.10 64b
<WaltzingAlong> pider: ok
<ep> I installed 9.04 on a toshiba satellite A135. That went fine but the upgrade to 9.10 failed.   Would not boot.   I burn a 9.10 install CD and that wont boot either.  The 9.04  install CD still works.  How to troubleshoot?
<pider> there is no sound in firefox when I play youtube videos, i've googled it, but no solution, I run kubuntu 9.10 64b
<matt____> meh
<WaltzingAlong> pider: thanks. i read that the first time you posted it.
<matt____> meh
<pider> ok
<iggyx> WaltzingAlong: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh   ..no luck
<Torch> ep: sounds like the toshiba has a problem with the newer kernel.
<ep> ouch
<Torch> (or, more likely, newer kernel versions have problems with this particular laptop model)
<WaltzingAlong> or one needs to do some intel hda tweaking?
<WaltzingAlong> 64b flash?
<pider> I usse 64b flash adobe flash player 10
<pider> anyone here
<Vroomfondle> nope
<rethus1> how can i fast an d easy connect a xubuntu and a ubuntu-machine in same network?
<alejandro> hi
<alejandro> holas
<voytech> I have a question
<voytech> Hello everyone
<EagleScreen> hi
<seanbrystone> Hi how can i see how much hardrive space i have left in kubuntu? on Ubuntu i could check with Nautilus
<EagleScreen> !ask | voytech
<ubottu> voytech: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<EagleScreen> seanbrystone: in Kuubntu you can with Dolphin or with the command "df -h"
<voytech> Has anyone of You ATI Radeon HD 5670 ? and problems with getting drivers for it ?
<seanbrystone> ok ty
<voytech> Becouse I have problems, I have installed my new card and after that my kubuntu karmic koala can not connect to Xserver
<voytech> after that I've tried to find and install proper drivers by Envy
<EagleScreen> really users need an ncurses version of jockey
<voytech> and finally after that my system completly crashed with "kernel panic not syncing VFS"
<voytech> And now I do not know how to manage with my problem ...
<voytech> Can Anyone somehow help me ?
<voytech> Do I Have to install kubuntu once again ?
<EagleScreen> voytech: do you replaced grpahics card?
<EagleScreen> did you replace?
<voytech> Yes I have new card, and I put it into my PCI-E slot :)
<EagleScreen> voytech: next time, just go to a tty, and run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<EagleScreen> you can try it now
<voytech> EagleScreen: But as for now I'm unable to do anything in my ubuntu, becouse kernel panics :(
<voytech> EagleScreen: I'm affraid I have to reinstall my Kubuntu
<EagleScreen> voytech: also kernel panic in recovery mode?
<voytech> EagleScreen: Ok so how to get into recovery mode ?
<voytech> EagleScreen: I'm newbie to linux systems
<voytech> EagleScreen: Sorry for my lack of knowledge :(
<EagleScreen> voytech: is Kubuntu the only OS in your computer?
<voytech> EagleScreen: No No No I have also installed windows 7, and then after that  I have installed kubuntu via WUBI installer
<EagleScreen> voytech: Kubuntu inside Windows partiton?
<voytech> EagleScreen: No I have installed Kubuntu on separate partition.. not the same as windows
<EagleScreen> real installation then..
<EagleScreen> you should see the GRUB menu during the boot
<EagleScreen> you can select there the Ubuntu recovery mode entry
<voytech> EagleScreen: No there is no grub menu
<EagleScreen> then how do you choose the OS to boot?
<voytech> EagleScreen: There is windows 7 boot menu
<voytech> EagleScreen: or sth like that
<EagleScreen> then you installed Kubuntu under Windows partition
<voytech> EagleScreen: I assume if I want to install it on separate partiotion I have to boot installer from cd
<EagleScreen> i think not necessary
<EagleScreen> or may be yes..
<EagleScreen> i am not sure
<voytech> EagleScreen: But If I install it via WUBI there is no such option to install it in seperate partition..
<EagleScreen> i dont know what you can do in your situation
<voytech> EagleScreen: Maybe
<voytech> EagleScreen: I should only change somehow boot manager to GRUB
<EagleScreen> I only can tell you that wubi installation is crappy and is not well supported
<EagleScreen> is better a real installation
<voytech> EagleScreen: Now I think so
<voytech> EagleScreen: I've also heard some but opinions about that crappy WUBI
<voytech> EagleScreen: But It was too late :( I'll never use it in the future :)
<voytech> EagleScreen: So You think dpkg -reconfigure -phigh xserver -xorg should solve my problem
<EagleScreen> it might solve, but not sure
<voytech> EagleScreen: Maybe after fresh system instalation it will reconfigure automaticcaly
<EagleScreen> might be..
<voytech> EagleScreen: Ok thank You... I'm going to install Kubuntu again
<kubuntu> hello
<kubuntu> cool, ok have a question about capture card and video cameras and audio..anyone care to help
<Mamarok> !ask | kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kubuntu> I did that on purpose to see if anyone was really listening.. So here goes then..I have a camera (not a webcam type) with s-video out, firewire out and RCA out, we have a sound board for our PA system, and have piped the video/audio signal from the camera to a tv, plus have firewire from the camera to the computer, for video/audio recording, so tv shows V/A and computer records V/A, problem is this, the camers mic sucks so we pipe sound
<kubuntu>  from the PA system through the PC and then out to the TV, but the V/A from the firewire is also coming into the computer and into the recording, so we have two audio sources on our recording, what we need is a video mixer, and the day will come when we get one but for now, what woud be the best way to connect audio
<FloodBotK3> kubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mamarok> define "our PA system"? Kubuntu and KDE don't use Pulseaudio
<kubuntu> its a church pa system,
<kubuntu> this is one a windows machine
<Mamarok> ah
<Mamarok> I fear I can't help much there
<Mamarok> but if you are looking for a video mixer, have a look at kdenlive :)
<kubuntu> the capture card in the pc has s-video and rca video
<kubuntu> there is a hardware video mixer that we know would fix this issue but for now we are trying to connect it with what we got, and that is camera, capture card, and tv
<ep> kubuntu 9.10 toshiba  satellite a135 laptop freezes unless i use acpi=off on boot.   It seemed to work on 9.04 btw.   Is there a fix for this?
<ep> with acpi=off, i lose important features.  Apparently I lose sound even
<Mamarok> kubuntu: sorry, not my speciality
<Mamarok> ep: when does it freeze?
<ep> during boot
<kubuntu> have you tryed to un mute the external sound mixer
<ep> Mamarok: the last message i get is "clocksource tsc unstable"  and then it just stops.
<linux> Hey can anyone help me with my wireless  using kubuntu 9.10
<linux> noone :(
<Mamarok> ep: this seems to be a known bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/495932
<Mamarok> linux: install the wicd package
<Mamarok> linux: and be patient when asking a question, not everybody responds within a minute :)
<ep> Mamarok: setting ths up for a friend, anything i can do? Other than reinstall vista :(
<linux> sry im new lol
<Mamarok> ep: so apparently the onyl workaround you have for now is to turn acpi off
<Mamarok> the sound seems to be another issue though
<ep> yeah seems like it might be.
<ep> what are possible disadvantages to running with acpi off?
<linux> so i installed wicid, but im not to sure how to use it/find it lol
<Vroomfondle> it should just appear on the main panel, in place of networkmanager
<gulivi> hi all
<txwikinger2> hi gulivi
<dpreacher> hello, i've a weird case of 2 out of 3 of my equally aged usb thumbdrives failing to show up as read-write filesystems, even though output of mount command says they are mounted as vfat and with rw. kubuntu jaunty on dell inspiron 1501.
<dpreacher> regardless of the usb port used
<gulivi> 144677
<gulivi> Hello someone could help me in the channel is the first time I use
<gulivi> not have the names of contacts, so the icon
<dpreacher> gulivi what do you need help with?
<gulivi> not have the names of contacts, so the icon
<dpreacher> icon in?
<gulivi> not see even those who answered
<gulivi> you view the place where are the contacts?
<dpreacher> yes in my phone book
<gulivi> someone speaks Portuguese there?
<Mamarok> !pt | gulivi
<ubottu> gulivi: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<gulivi> thanks for the tip
<Crell> Hi all.  I'm trying to connect to a VPN using KNetworkManager.  I have the configuration all setup AFAIK, but when I select the connection in the popup nothing happens.  No connection, no error, nada.  What should I be checking here?  Which logs?
<Crell> The /var/log/debug file reports simply "ensure_killed(): waiting for vpn service pid 1234 to exit".  And then "vpn service cleaned up.
<andrzej> test
<Crell> Hm.  No one in here knows about VPNs?  Shall I try #ubuntu?
<Freddy2> hi
<Freddy2> afaik current kernel should have udf 2.5 support, that is, i should be able to mount bluray iso's, but i can't
<Freddy2> then.. what about 10.04? or again i need to apply a patch?
<Tortue> hello
<[GuS]> hi Guys, does shorewall still available in karmic? I saw many version of it, which is the common one?
<gregg> is the version of wine in the repos (wine1.2 - 1.1.31.0ubuntu3) good enough if i want (need) to install Office 2007?
<happyhessian> i upgraded to backports and suddenly my network activity is severely hampered, any ideas about what i should check?
<Roey> hello
<Roey> does Kubuntu 9.10 support hotswapping eSATA ?
<Guest58856> How to put wine in the start menu of KDE kubuntu 9.10
<Guest58856> reinstalled but it shows a start menu so why is obtained
<wesley> is there a way to transfer faster files between pc's ? ssh just gets 1 mb/sec that means it takes for a 1080p movie the same time to copy it from pc a to b, and downloading would be faster
<Guest58856> latest version of wine
<ghostcube> wesley: smb protocoll
<ghostcube> samba
<wesley> ghostcube but thats Windows, I have 2 Linux hosts
<avihay_> samba gives me about 800MB/s
<shane_> I'm having problems installing partimage using apt-get, but as far as I know my apt-sources.list is  configured correctly
<shane_> anyone know how I can troubleshoot the problem.  I confirmed it is in the repositores, and I pasted my apt-sources a few days back and it looks correct
<shane_> I've tried using different mirrors but still same problem
<wesley> how do I setup samba then?
<zen933k> wesley: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html
<donwINO> I am on 9.10 and my Open Office spell check isn't working in Impress
<linux> Hey I was just wondering if there was a way to get my Wcid network manager into an icon on system tray, & remove the old network manager icon from system tray( as it's there doing nothing)
<shane_> I think I found my problem
<shane_> there isn't an amd64 version of partimage
<Guest58856> How to put wine in the start menu of KDE kubuntu 9.10
<Guest58856> reinstalled but it shows a start menu so why is obtained
<Guest58856> latest version of wine
<linux> anybody know how to swap icons in sysem tray with diff programs
<linux> donwloaded a diff network manager
<linux> but still have the old one in system tray
<hdevalence> Hi, I'm having some troubles with Java sound. Specifically, when I try to run a java program, the sound doesn't work.
<hdevalence> specifically, this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-6/+bug/415157
<hdevalence> except I'm not using openjdk, I'm using the sun java
<hdevalence> I tried running "aoss processing" but I get the error "ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/$LIB/libaoss.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored."
<donwINO> I'm on 9.10 64bit and sometimes my clipboard Klipper doesn't copy and past inbetween OOo or OOo to Kate.  Anyone seen this?
<acidtoi> donwINO: there's a new version of Klipper -aswell lot of other tools- in beta or backport repositories, can't remember which one
<acidtoi> however, I DO NOT recomend to install anything from there if you want a *stable* system or you now software in those repos will or do not affect your system
<donwINO> acidtoi, I will search for existing bugs but I didn't see this issue on Ubuntu
<donwINO> acidtoi, I'm with you on staying with stable stuff
<donwINO> =P
<aj_> donwINO, you I've seen that quite often
<aj_> you=yes
<donwINO> aj_, is there a bug open?  I will look it up and see.  If not I'm filing one
<acidtoi> donwINO: I spend last three weeks (WHOLE) of them trying to have a stable Kubuntu Karmic KDE SC 4,4
<donwINO> god forbid one would be able to cut and paste
<aj_> hm. probably hard to track down.
<aj_> I guess the bug is as likely as ever to be in X and not OOo or KDE anyway.
<acidtoi> fµck!!! that was throw my time to trash, literally
<sixofour> so in firefox and any other program or application that has the "open downloads folder" or any other kind of open folder thing, when i use it, it asks me what program i want to use, i am assuming dolphin, how can i set it up to use daolphin?
<donwINO> thanks aj and acit
<donwINO> acit
<donwINO> opps acid
<donwINO> g2g
<donwINO> thanks!
<acidtoi> you're welcome
<FloodBotK3> donwINO: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<donwINO> FloodBotK3, eat my enter key
<donwINO> =P
<Guest58856> How to put wine in the start menu of KDE kubuntu 9.10
<Guest58856> reinstalled but it shows a start menu so why is obtained
<Guest58856> latest version of wine
<zen933k> I've been looking through the forums but I'm not having any luck with Amarok to play any sound.
<foormea> hi hi
<foormea> i'm surprised to see that adept doesn't offer an option to upgrade to alpha/beta distribution
<foormea> how can i update to lucid with kde without installing the gnome update-manager?
<acidtoi> Konversation or Quassel? lol
<cbwcjw> Quassel
<cbwcjw> Well, konversation is awesome too
<cbwcjw> I really just use the first one I saw, Quassel
<acidtoi> can't decide =P Quassel feels somewhat slower, but is the new breed too
<acidtoi> Konvi feels faaaaast, but it's aged
<cbwcjw> I like quassel more, but if either one angered me I'd just irssi
<cbwcjw> But that's the 'nerd factor'
<pider> no sound in firefox adobe flash player 64b, kubuntu 9.10 64b any help?
<acidtoi> pider: hehehe, welcome to the club :D this seems to be a bug in the current release and far as I now -I think I read about this in Kub's Forums- this is a reported bug actually open
<pider> ok, hope there will be a work around
<pider> soooon
<acidtoi_> pretty soooon
<acidtoi_> xD
<rosco_y>  Can anyone help me understand concepts of managing users with groups?
<pider> first time one the irc, thanks for help, cool place
<acidtoi_> no prob, good luck
<acidtoi_> see you'll
<haemanzana> Hi, everyone.
<urru> hy
<cbwcjw> !hi | haemanzan
<ubottu> haemanzan: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<rosco_y> I can't remember what website I should use when I want to post some text and graphics to help ask a question here...
<ubuntu_> ребят подскажите плз тут беда одна, поставил кубунту, винда слетела матерится на hal.dll. но бут.ини и хал.длл исправны... что делать? :(
<daskreech> rosco_y: #kubuntu-offtopic
<daskreech> !ru | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ubuntu_> ty
<rosco_y> daskreech: I think my topic is relevent, but I am trying to remember the websites that exist just to temporarily hold posts, so they can be shared here
<daskreech> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Tscheesy> rosco_y: see also the Channel-Header ;)
<rosco_y> Tscheesy: ty
<rosco_y> shoot, it's scrolled off of my buffer, is there a command to repeat the Channel-Header?
<Tscheesy>  rosco_y : /topic
<rosco_y> ty :)
<Tscheesy> yw
<zen933k> Amrok suggests additional packages to install (via update notifier), but when I click install nothing happeneds. Any ideas?
<daskreech> zen933k: Which packages?
<zen933k> daskreech: Kubuntu, sound works with system but not in Amarok, so I'm just going over the forums and pages to figure out if it's because I'm missing those packages that won't install and what the exact names are.
<private2> Hi, I have searched the forums but cannot find an answer. My phone has quiet ringtones and bluetooth. My computer has loud speakers and bluetooth. Is there anyway to run an action or script on my PC when my phone rings? If, what should I install and/or do to make it happen?
<Daughain> private2: Depends on the phone...
<Sprocket> Does Ubuntu Studio work well with KDE?
<Roey> Interesting nick, Sprocket
<private2> Daughain: it does? Which phones do I want?
<Daughain> private2: That I oculdnt tell you, I do know Blackberries and linux dont go too well together right yet....Palm is alreadt supported, as are most nokia and motorola phones, as best as I have ben able to make out.
<daskreech> Sprocket: Yes but #ubuntustudio will help more
<Daughain> private2: Look through ubuntu software center.....There are some apps in there that might help you. I have a BB, so....I'm kinda limited on what I can tell ya. =)
<private2> Daughain: I will go back to the ubuntu software center and see what I can find. Thank you :D
<Daughain> private2: No worries and good luck.
<Daughain> private2: Oh, yeah, Iphones arent well supported yet either.
#kubuntu 2011-02-14
<Daskreech> hi liquid_
<Daskreech> grrr
<Daskreech> hi lithpr
<wafa> because instead of the ip address of the site it is browsing a wrong address
<wafa> maco how can i deal with this
<ventti> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10454665#post10454665
<ventti> ^^ another common issue
<ventti> not a biggy, but enough to piss people off ;)
<maco> wafa: what wrong address?
<maco> wafa: can you paste the output from it into paste.ubuntu.com and then say here the link it gives you?
<Daskreech> Never noticed that
<Daskreech> THat's 10.10 specific?
<wafa> Err http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com hardy Release.gpg
<wafa>   Connexion à 192.168.1.254: 8080 (192.168.1.254) impossible, délai de connexion dépassé
<wafa> Err http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Translation-fr
<wafa>   Impossible de se connecter à 192.168.1.254 8080 :
<FloodBotK3> wafa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wafa> Err http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/restricted Translation-fr
<wafa>   Impossible de se connecter à 192.168.1.254 8080 :
<wafa>   Impossible de se connecter à 192.168.1.254 8080 :
<wafa> Err http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/universe Translation-fr
<wafa>   Impossible de se connecter à 192.168.1.254 8080 :
<wafa> Err http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/multiverse Translation-fr
<FloodBotK3> wafa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wafa>   Impossible de se connecter à 192.168.1.254 8080 :
<wafa> Err http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security Release.gpg
<KimLaroux> 67MB free of 3961MB of ram. Kubuntu rocks. Lol
<wafa> ok
<wafa> maco
<wafa> did you get the error message
<lithpr> hey Daskreech
<Space_Man> KimLaroux: when kubuntu is turned off, 3961MB free of 3961MB  :)
<lithpr> sorry, using a new irc client- it's too colorful, didn't notice the mention
<KimLaroux> Space_Man, That or just Plasma Desktop off =P
<AntOgg> I downloaded kgpg.  When I try to create a new gpg key It say "1 running job (0 seconds remaining)" and under that it says "State: Generating Key".  the progress bar remains empty and it never finishes.  Any ideas?
<AntOgg> it's been about 30 minutes now...
<wafa> hello are you thereeeeeeeeee
<yofel> wafa: do you have a proxy? or a wrong entry in /etc/hosts? or wrong configured DNS server? (just guessing...)
<wafa> i think it's a wron entery
<wafa> coz it's suppozed to detect it automatically
<wafa> how can i modify this ip address
<yofel> wafa: it will either get it from /etc/hosts if you put it there by hand, or from the DNS server defined in /etc/resolv.conf
<wafa> sudo: /etc/hosts: command not found
<yofel> that's a configuration file
<wafa> same message command not found
<ventti> sudo: /etc/hosts will do nothing
<yofel> wafa: you need to open it in an editor, kate for example, not try to execute it
<ventti> as a command it means nothing
<ventti> try... sudo nano/etc/hosts
<ventti> oops
<yofel> wafa: can you pastebin what 'nslookup fr.archive.ubuntu.com' gives you?
<ventti> try... sudo nano /etc/hosts
<ventti> no : after sudo
<wafa> maco i pasted the link
<wafa> and got the same answer command not found
<wafa> venti
<wafa> sudo nano
<ventti> sudo nano /etc/hosts should work providing you have a hosts file ;) works fine for me here
<wafa> gave me
<wafa> a table
<wafa> but i dnt find the same address in the message error i found an other ip address
<ventti> yes - sudo nano will open a blank file for editing in window...
<yofel> ok, then it's not set there
<ventti> but sudo nano /etc/hosts will open hosts file - if u cant see it then it prob not there
<yofel> wafa: what does the nslookup command I posted give you?
<ventti> like yofel said :)
<wafa> yes yofel
<yofel> (press ctrl+x to close nano I think)
<ventti> yep
<wafa> wht i pasted the command i gt the same error 'command not found"
<yofel> nslookup fr.archive.ubuntu.com
<yofel> that ^ ?
<wafa> wait
<wafa> yofel
<wafa> it gave me the ip addressed
<wafa> address
<wafa> yofel fr.archive.ubuntu.com   canonical name = ubuntu-archive.mirrors.proxad.net
<wafa> Name:   ubuntu-archive.mirrors.proxad.net
<wafa> Address: 88.191.250.131
<wafa> yofel
<yofel> *that* looks right
<wafa> so
<wafa> why i can't run the apt-get
<yofel> did you try to set a proxy for apt once?
<yofel> or change any system proxy settings?
<wafa> no
<wafa> no i ddn't
<wafa> when i installed kubuntu first i get some trouble with my ethernet card
<wafa> then i downloaded the driver
<wafa> and the ip addressing was done by the system automatically
<yofel> I fear my knowledge ends here, sorry :/
<wafa> thank you any way
<ventti> wafa - whats the issue you are having?
<wafa> well ventti
<wafa> i installed kubunted
<wafa> then i must install g++
<wafa> but whn i tried apt-get it didn't work
<ventti> what does command line say when apt-get fails? are you using sudo apt-get install g++
<ventti> ?
<wafa> E: Impossible de trouver le paquet g
<ventti> english translation?
<wafa> means impossible to find the package g
<ventti> that normally happens if there is either a problem with the package iitself or if it is called another name...
<wafa> i dnt know
<ventti> for me sudo apt-get install g++ works from au repository
<wafa> let me run this and give u the error message
<ventti> ok
<wafa> Lecture des listes de paquets... Fait
<ventti> en ?
<wafa> reading package list .........done
<ventti> yep
<ventti> then
<wafa> Construction de l'arbre des dépendances :constructing dependencies tree ...done
<ventti> yep
<wafa> Lecture des informations d'état... Fait
<wafa> reading status info ....done
<wafa> E: Impossible de trouver le paquet g
<wafa> impossible to find the package g
<ventti> hmmm thats weird
<wafa> u mean  ?
<ventti> the repo should have the package - in theory they are mirrored across the globe
<ventti> iit is odd that it cannot be found
<wafa> yes
<wafa> the prob
<wafa> is tht i have the same prob
<wafa> whn i try to install sun-java6
<wafa> ventti
<ventti> yes
<wafa> can i download the package from a website then install it?
<valorie> !info g++
<ubottu> g++ (source: gcc-defaults (1.93ubuntu2)): The GNU C++ compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.4-1ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<valorie> so install gcc-defaults, I presume
<wafa> i have gcc in the package folder
<wafa> but not g++
<valorie> gcc isn't gcc-defaults
<wafa> so wht shall i do
<ventti> wafa try this sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ventti> also... anything here that might help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400210
<ventti> still, to me, judging by the message you get it looks like there is an issue with the package on the Fr repo
<wafa> Ventti
<ventti> yes
<wafa> same message 'impossible to find the package build essential
<valorie> "build essential" isn't "build-essential"
<ventti> yes  - ensure   -   is between build and essential
<wafa> yes it is
<ventti> maybe you can add au repository to apt-get and get g++ from there?
<ventti> http://www.debianadmin.com/adding-ubuntu-repositories.html
<ventti> because from au repo, it installs fine
<ventti> deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick main restricted
<ventti> deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick main restricted
<ventti> just a thought
<ventti> deb-src http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick main restricted
<wafa> ventti
<ventti> sorry
<ventti> yes
<wafa> wht does mean this msg
<wafa> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<ventti> yes - looks like u need to be root to get in there
<wafa> but am root
<wafa> whn it asks me to give the root password i do it
<ventti> try sudo su first
<ventti> then go to var/lib/dpkg
<ventti> dunno
<wafa> thank you any way ventti
<ventti> no prob wafa
<Daskreech> KimLaroux: That's pretty bad, SHould be using more RAM
<KimLaroux> You're actually the first person who tells me so
<KimLaroux> everybody are telling me 4gb is way too much and will never be used
<Daskreech> KimLaroux: It should be but not in the way that you tink
<Daskreech> think
<Daskreech> The reason that people use Linux on super computers with multi Terrabytes of RAM is that it will make use of it
<KimLaroux> Ah
<KimLaroux> can you explain that to me?
<KimLaroux> I looked for that information, but never found anything interresting
<KimLaroux> so I just mounted all my temporary and cache folders into tmpfs
<Daskreech> Well UNIX does a lot of caching
<Daskreech> basically if you have RAM and it's not being used then you wasted your money
<Daskreech> it's all dumped when it's turned off so as long as the computer is on it should be used.
<KimLaroux> it's what I believe too
<Daskreech> It's way faster than anything except Processor cache so keeping things elsewhere doesn't make sense
<Daskreech> If you run somecommand it will copy the whole thing into the RAM and cache it. Next time that you call it it's already in RAM wheeee
<Daskreech> if you do some command that changes the contents of that command on Disk then the RAM cache is purged until you call the command again
<KimLaroux> So how comes the command #free tells me my ram is full while the app on the plasma desktop says it's used at 1.6gb
<Daskreech> same thing with contents of files. If parts of a file are accessed often they will just be kept in RAM instead of constantly swapping them out to disk
<Daskreech> Because they are counting different things
<KimLaroux> I concluded that, so what's different?
<Daskreech> free is probably just a report of how many pages of RAM are full
<KimLaroux> which one is more reliable?
<Daskreech> higher level applications are probably counting only program and program libraries
<KimLaroux> That doesn't say much, since pages can be filled with data that's not used anymore...
<KimLaroux> is unused ram cleared?
<Daskreech> since cache is nice but obviously not needed. Linux will just silently drop cache if the RAM is needed for some processing
<KimLaroux> that's nice
<Daskreech> so for most users knowing how much cache you have doesn't make a difference since it will all be thrown away at a moment's notice if the user wants to do something new
<KimLaroux> So... Does mounting temporary folders as tmpfs wise or not?
<Daskreech> KimLaroux: Not routinely. The law of chronology comes into play that if you just used something you are likely to be using it again in the near future. There isn't really a need to agressively clear it out.
<Daskreech> KimLaroux: long as you don't care about anything in there going away when power fluctuates
<KimLaroux> I thought about that, it's not a problem
<Daskreech> and of course if you aren't doing things that will flood your RAM like rendering Toy Story 4 Tux's Tuxedo
<KimLaroux> I'm just concerned about priority... like you said, Linux can move cached stuff out of ram to make place for computing; what happens if I mount those things there, can it still move them away?
<Daskreech> if tmpfs is purely in RAM and your processes plus your tmp files size is larger than your RAM amount (and all of your temp storage is in RAM) then it's going to slow down horribly
<Daskreech> KimLaroux: It moves them to swap
<KimLaroux> That's what I thought...
<Daskreech> which is like a normal hard drive formatted partition but structured for robots and threads to read. It'd be nearly impossible for a regular human to figure out what's going on in there
<Daskreech> but it's insanely fast (for a hard drive) for a computer
<Daskreech> Still slower than RAM though
<KimLaroux> you mean swap?
<Daskreech> yes
<KimLaroux> swap is actually faster than ext4?
<Daskreech> for a computer yes
<KimLaroux> That's interesting
<KimLaroux> Thanks for the information, Daskreech =)
<Daskreech> Sure
<FloridaGuy> how do i display the grub menu on boot
<tun> wow
<tun> hi,i'm new here
<FloridaGuy> hi new here
<bagge> anyone goot with pxe network booting? :O
<lithpr> hi, how do i change the name of the activities on kubuntu 10.10?
<nata> click activity, then u will saw activity u have, below activity u wan to select got 1 small tool icon there can change d name
<obitori_> anybody have an idea how to edit the "home" folder setting on the KDE menu.  I changed the user name and /home/folder so it points to the wrong place.
<obitori_> I need to change it to point from /home/oldname to /home/newname.
<obitori_> kmenuedit seems to point only to apps menus.
<obitori_> right clicking on the home folder only lets me add it to a panel.
<obitori_> there must be a resource file somewhere that i can edit or some way to do this...
<nata> i think what u means can be setting at "system settings/account detail/paths"
<nata> gv it a try
<lithpr> in KDE 4.5, shouldn't changing your activity change the applications running on the desktop, or is that just KDE 4.6?
<optimus> hey guys please help me i have more then one sound driver installed and i would like to know what they are so i can remove them unless you know how to remove all then let me install alsa
<jaczuniga> holaaaa
<jaczuniga> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<hector> hola alguien me dice
<hector> donde encuentro modelos de contratos
<hector> de derecho
<hector> especialmente hipotecarios
<hector> mmmmm
<GHH> Hello
<GHH> I like to customize my KDE panel(theme)... How can i do that please and where is the configuration?
<nata> at "menu/settings/system settings/application appearance & workspace appearance"
<nata> to customiz yr panel u need to "unlock widget" with right click yr desktop
<GHH> nata, thanks for reply..... But I did not understand the full location
<nata> click start menu
<GHH> Oh you mean k menu
<nata> find setting --> system settings ----> workspace appaerance
<nata> ya
<GHH> nata, Is there any way so that i can edit it manually from a file for all users?
<GHH> i mean system-wide
<nata> not vy sure wat u means
<GHH> I think there must a configuration file where users can change there configuration
<GHH> My Panel getting black automatic after restart and the workspace is ugly
<nata> oh...some file at difference place and u must gain sudo oni can change it
<GHH> right .... I am finding the location
<GHH> KDE 3.3 workspace was good
<nata> wat is yr kubuntu version?
<nata> 10.10?
<GHH> nata, I installed KDE in Ubuntu 10.04.1
<GHH> nata, what happened?
<nata> im not vy sure wats prob for yr os, but i suggest u create new user account and test it whether stil got tis problem. but mostly everything will be fine
<GHH> i see .. thanks
<nata> u can create new user account at system settings/user managment
<GHH> I having problem for the workspace as i do multitask a same time
<GHH> NP i use adduser something
<GHH> How can i make the workspace as ubuntu workspace?
<nata> pls ensure tat yr group is the same to enable move yr file easily
<nata> install ubuntu desktop
<GHH> why why?
<GHH> i like kubuntu
<GHH> i mean kde
<nata> then u will hv to difference desktop kde and gnome (can change when log on)
<nata> u wan ubuntu workspace izit? gnome?
<GHH> if i transfer any window Desktop 1 to Desktop 2 then still i can see all the windows in panel
<GHH> in same panel/workspace
<nata> i think wat u need is "activity"
<nata> right click desktop u will found it, can create new activity (function almost like virtual desktop)
<GHH> See right side of K menu and transfer some window to another Desktop
<nata> tat is virtual desktop
<GHH> yeah
<GHH> That is my another problem
<GHH> Can i change it as Ubuntu?
<valorie> virtual desktops aren't the same as activities
<nata> hey , yr black screen problem if is oni wallpaper lost may b cos by wallpaper u select is not locate under ubuntu local disk
<nata> wat is yr virtual desktop problem?
<valorie> Ubuntu doesn't have activities
<valorie> only KDE, as far as I know
<nata> valorie: u r right
<GHH> nata, let me explain then
<GHH> I open about 10-15 window at a time for my multi task
<nata> haha, u hv to faster ad, im vy hungry and gonna eat ad
<GHH> OK
<valorie> are these windows all needed for one activity
<valorie> or are you switching back and forth?
<GHH> I was to used to transfer some window to another desktop
<valorie> sure, with the little O with a dot in it
<valorie> right
<GHH> yeah
<GHH> But i can't do the same thing in kde 4
<valorie> sure you can
<valorie> but, virtual desktops are sort of all or nothing
<GHH> If i transfer the window to another desktop then it still in panel and i got mad finding my useful window
<valorie> activities are designed to get around that
<GHH> OK how can set it?
<valorie> so if you think about it, perhaps you have two or three activities you are juggling between
<valorie> with one or most desktops each
<valorie> what activities does for you is allows you to sort those out
<valorie> and then you switch between activities
<valorie> !activity
<valorie> phooey, I was hoping there would be a good link there
<GHH> valorie, OK how can i do this please?
<valorie> let me find a good link, and we can work through it
<GHH> ok
<valorie> first, upper right hand of your screen, there is a little curvy icon
<valorie> "the cashew"
<valorie> if you click that, one of the choices is "activities
<valorie> from there, you can "create activities"
<valorie> http://temporaryland.wordpress.com/2009/07/23/my-kde-4-x-desktop-activities-tutorial/
<GHH> add activity?
<valorie> look at that link a bit -- you want to think about how to divide out your 10 to 15 windows into logical groupings
<valorie> which will fit your workflow
<valorie> sec, I need to tend to my old dog
<valorie> sorry, he always gets crabby and restless this time of night
<valorie> making any progress, GHH?
<valorie> ah, reading further, that link is old
<valorie> darn it, there have been some great articles recently
<nata_> valorie: how valorie sifu? GHH already fix it out?
<valorie> not sure...s/he stopped answering
<GHH> no
<GHH> not yet
<valorie> just in case, GHH, found a better link, I think: http://www.tux-crazy.com/2011/02/kde-46-reviewed-power-packed-desktop.html
<valorie> but still not what I was searching for
<GHH> let me a look at it
<nata_> haha, i cant help him cos i rarely move window across workplace
<valorie> I think designing your activities well is the important bit
<valorie> because you can have as many virtual desktops as you want within each
<valorie> but unless they are designed for YOUR workflow
<valorie> it will just not be convenient for you
<ucenik21> je
<ucenik36> ej
<ucenik36> daltoneeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<dedo> sto e be
<dedo> bnev
<cico> dedooooooooooo
<cico> abe dedo
<dedo> ej kako si
<cico> ke te tepam
<dedo> be peder daco
<cico> mrs be dedo
<dedo> imali nekoj peder od makedoniju
<maco> stop that please
<cico> #macedonia
<kosovar> what
<GHH> lol what say?
<kosovar> what
<kosovar> daco peder
<valorie> please speak english in this channel
<kosovar>           ok
<kosovar> what are you doing
<kosovar> #macedonia
<kosovar> where you from
<albanac> +i
<albanac> #albania
<albanac> #srbija
<albanac> #serbia
<makedonija> sebina
<makedonija> kkosovo e srbija
<makedonija> grcija    e  makedonija
<siyue> hi
<makedonija> hi
<PasNox> Hello
<PasNox> i'm still experiencing this fucking dbus no reply error when starting some apps.
<PasNox> what is strange is than system settings, plasma and some others application are not impacted while they both use dbus :/
<PasNox> that*
<PasNox> the incriminate apps are kopete and kontact/contact kontact/calendar (so maybe akonadi)
<PasNox> i tried to rm /tmp/*-USERNAME* and /var/tmp/*-USERNAME*
<PasNox> no better luck
<jussi> PasNox: please watch the language.
<PasNox> i even tried to renamme kde and so start with an empty and so clean .kde folder - still problems
<PasNox> jussi: ?
<jussi> PasNox: swear words arent permitted here. In anycase, youve done all I would have done, starting with a new user and such - have you checked the app congfig?
<PasNox> jussi: yes i tried removing appnameRc files - same problem
<PasNox> i'm desesperate :'(
<jussi> PasNox: tried googling the exact error? (copy paste it) I know its not much for advise, but Im out of ideas.
<PasNox> already look nearly all night and no true fix for the problem
<PasNox> well, let me paste the exact error
<makedonac> #croatia
<PasNox> jussi: http://pastebin.com/zVLWZ3Rm
<PasNox> jussi: i tried a thing that leak to kopete run: kill session ( sudo service kdm stop ), rm -fr tmp and var/tmp, killall kded4 and dbus ( user process ), the n after starting kdm again and loggued in ( with new user session), kopete start
<PasNox> but kontact still fails, dunno why but it seem because of dbus related to akonadi ( it found my old settings not stocked in .kde )
<PasNox> for my google akonadi resources
<PasNox> lead*
<PasNox> hm time to work :/  i will check that tonight, thanks for the help. cya
<makedonac> hi]
<makedonac> how are you
<ucenik36> #macedonia
<PasNox> #portugal ? :)
<makedonac> +i
<Macedonian> alo dalton mi treba
<Macedonian> #usa
<Macedonian> #balcan
<Macedonian> #school
<makedonac> daco peder
<makedonac> na vek
<makedonac> na milenium
<Macedonian> da mi  edesh
<Macedonian> kr
<makedonac> i ti na  mene
<Macedonian> kur
<makedonac> da mi edesh
<FloodBotK3> makedonac: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<makedonac>       jjjjjjjjjeeeeeqqqqqqqqqq
<makedonac> shiptari
<makedonac> s mrt
<makedonac> smrt za shiptari
<makedonac> albanci
<jussi> makedonac: makedonac, please stop.
<makedonac> sto
<makedonac> sssssssssssssssoi
<Macedonian> dalton peder
<valorie> english in this channel, please
<valorie> this is the second time I've asked
<makedonac> yes
<makedonac> im a macedonian people
<valorie> cool, but this channel is a support channel in english
<makedonac> ok
<GHH> Optimus nvidia driver release?
<CuBeW0rK> hi all! I can't use nepomuk to store my file ratings and comments, because I can't start virtuoso-opensource
<CuBeW0rK> no matter what I do, it won't start on boot, and on manually invoking the init it says:
<CuBeW0rK> * virtuoso-opensource-6.1 disabled, /etc/default/virtuoso-opensource-6.1.
<CuBeW0rK> I have maverick, with kde 4.6 installed from ppa
<CuBeW0rK> hmm... nevermind, I might have found a fix
<Bried> Hi. I need to change the compression type/level of a bunch of zips from the command line... but no files are being updated/added. Zip -9 file.zip does nothing... how would I do this?
<freinhard> i think i remember there was a service for searches like "i need <application-name> in <version> for ubuntu <release>" but can't remember where i've seen it
<real_ate> freinhard: does http://packages.ubuntu.com/ with the package search at the bottom work?
<freinhard> real_ate: i think that doesn't search ppa's
<real_ate> freinhard: ah! i didn't quite understand the question ;)
<pry> cheers
<Taggnostr> I have a second hd on my pc that is not mounted. I can see it from dolphin in the "places" sidebar. What should I add to fstab to mount it permanently? and how can I find out its path (e.g. /dev/sda2)?
<real_ate> Taggnostr: well if you can mount it in dolphin then, after mounting it, it will show up in /etc/mtab
<Taggnostr> real_ate, I found the name, now I'm trying to figure out the last 3 values of fstab
<Taggnostr> (options, dump and pass)
<real_ate> Taggnostr: what does it say in mtab?
<real_ate> after mounting it through dolphin ?
<Taggnostr>  /dev/sdb1 /media/disk ext2 rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal 0 0
<Taggnostr> uhm, I wonder why it's ext2 and not ext4 like the main one
<real_ate> Taggnostr: well do you know that the drive is formatted in ext4?
<real_ate> as far as i know
 * real_ate is not an expert
<real_ate> because of the evolution of ext2 - 3 - 4 you can read ext4 as ext2 but you just don't get all the features
<real_ate> you don't get any journaling from ext3
<Taggnostr> I think I formatted it a few months ago but I don't remember what have I used
<Taggnostr> but it seems weird that I used ext2 if there was ext4 available and the other hd was using ext4
<left4deadmw> ej
<left4deadmw> magnezium
<left4deadmw> ...
<left4deadmw> m
<left4deadmw> .././
<left4deadmw> ...
<left4deadmw> pisi neso
<magnezium> ucenik22
<ucenik22> ej
<magnezium> shtrakni na magnezium
<magnezium> i pishi mi
<ogzy> hi, at my printer applet i see Unknows user with Unkown document, how can i remove it?
<minimal> moin
<minimal> hab zum ersten mal kubuntu drauf, wenn ich einige pakete aktualisieren will kommt die meldung pakete sind nicht vertifiziert, wie kann ich die nun aktualisieren?
<sanatir> indonesia mana???
<minimal> hi i have the problem that wehen i want to update system software, kubuntu always says packets are not vertified
<yofel> minimal: try to refresh your package cache, apt does sometimes fail to get the proper signature from the archive servers
<yofel> also, that message isn't fatal, apt just can't verify the authenticity of the packages
<left4deadmw> FIFTI/MAGNEZIUM
<ucenik22> ejj
<ucenik22> pisuvajte tjuka site
<ucenik14> eee
<ucenik14> eeeeeeeeee
<ucenik14> gg
<ucenik22> koj si ti be
<ucenik22> ucenik14 ?
<left4deadmw> tuka?
<ucenik14> e
<ucenik14> da
<ucenik14> d
<ucenik22> amet
<ucenik14> da
<ucenik22> da ti ebam usite
<ucenik14> ahaha
<left4deadmw> ucenik14-AMET,ucenik22-DEKO,MAGNEZIUM-FIFTI
<ucenik14> da mi go cocnes
<FloodBotK3> ucenik14: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<left4deadmw> eve go i ovoj
<nata> english friend, english
<Pen_island> hi people i need help
<left4deadmw> were macedonian
<ucenik14> Slabo angliskio slabo
<left4deadmw> you know how to chat all together in one room
<left4deadmw> <nata> do you know?
<nata> i don't know, im new at here
<nata> wan find another hobby chat room also dnt knw
<jhohn> !help | Pen_island
<ubottu> Pen_island: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pen_island> can someone help with a pc problem i have?
<Pen_island> ok
<Pen_island> i want to change my inernet to make an internet sound like it used to
<jhohn> You have a personal internet?
<minimal> is there german kubuntu support?
<jhohn> minimal: #ubuntu-de
<minimal> thx
<jhohn> minimal: #kubuntu-de natürlich
<nata> jhohn: how to join to that chat room? eg #ubuntu-de
<jhohn> type /join #room-name
<minimal> - /join #ubuntu.de
<nata> how i find other topic chat room?
<bazhang>  /msg alis list *term*
<nata> thanks thanks
<jhohn> or /list searchterm
<bazhang> better to use alis  /list will flood you off
<nata> thanks
<jhohn> bazhang: only without a searchterm behind
<lithpr> so, i've tried everything i can think of, but google chrome doesn't seem to want to cooperate with KDE 4.6 activities?  Anyone managed to get it to keep itself on a single activity?
<tsimpson> jhohn: that "searchterm" variant is implemented in your client, /list normally only accepts a channel not a search term
<tsimpson> in fact, the client would probably just run "/list" and filter the results locally
<tsimpson> hence the invention of alis
<nata> i test type and search with /msg alis list guppy already but nothing come out
<bazhang> try with *term*
<nata> try already nothing come out to show me
<nata> it come out =[alis] Returning maximum of 60 channel names matching '*guppy*'
<Pici> nata: Nothing matched then.
<nata> don't know where to find it
<yodog> im a true gangsta
<Pen_island> I will survive Oh, as long as I know how to love I know I'll stay alive I've got all my life to live I've got all my love to give And I'll survive I will survive, oh
<yodog> fuck kubuntu
<yodog> !ops
<FloodBotK3> yodog: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pen_island> I will survive Oh, as long as I know how to love I know I'll stay alive I've got all my life to live I've got all my love to give And I'll survive I will survive, oh
<Pen_island> I will survive Oh, as long as I know how to love I know I'll stay alive I've got all my life to live I've got all my love to give And I'll survive I will survive, oh
<Pen_island> I will survive Oh, as long as I know how to love I know I'll stay alive I've got all my life to live I've got all my love to give And I'll survive I will survive, oh
<FloodBotK3> Pen_island: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nata> pen_island got something wrong, haha
<nata> omg! /list search term cant stop!
<nata> using /msg alis list *fish* directly cause my kde panel die
<nescius> cant find 'fileshare' module, can it be fixed in 4.6 ppa? or is there something missing?
<nescius> ..i just installed kde-full package, still nothing
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<KOPRik> hi, I'm running Lucid and I notice that even when I do nothing there are processes being executed in background... how can I find out what processes are executed?
<Pici> KOPRik: ps, top
<reisi> hi there; using 10.10 i just found out why my middle mouse button hasn't worked after the upgrade; suspending kwin desktop effects seems to "free up" the button (not even a relogin required)
<KOPRik> Pici: I know about ps... what I mean is how to find out what process was launched even if it was exited immediatly after launch
<KOPRik> Pici: when I run ps I can see the PID of the ps process... when I run it again  a minute later I can see the PID about 100 higher... that means that there was abou 100 processes launched and exited during the time... I want to know what was executed... or what is executed more than once per second all the time
<reisi> KOPRik: why would you like to know that?
<KOPRik> because I want to know what's happenning in the background
<KOPRik> and because I don't think this is good
<reisi> not sure but i'd think you might be able to do some kernel level process creation tracing...
<KOPRik> something is being launched more than once per second
<KOPRik> yes
<KOPRik> any idea how to do that?
<reisi> nope, never had any need; google for 'linux trace process create' or something like that
<reisi> if your load stays way under 0.10 during these process launches i wouldn't worry; it could be that some background process is launched every for example 0.5 seconds to poll if you have inserted an cd, for example
<KOPRik> might be... but it doesn't happen on other systems I have seen
<KOPRik> might be faster to simply kill my desktop running apps and see if it stops
<reisi> i'd be amazed if there wasn't a way to trace this
<reisi> if you can't find any pointers, try the superuser.com or serverfault
<KOPRik> lol
<KOPRik> nevermind
<KOPRik> I've got it
<KOPRik> so it was Mikrotik's Dude snmp monitor
 * BluesKaj was about suggest system monitor
<KOPRik> but I cann't see why it is launching any processes in background
<BluesKaj> could be nepomuk
<KOPRik> i killed the Dude and it's gone
<KOPRik> anyway thank you for help
<Mad_Dud> Hi guys. can someone help me out with mapping keys? There is "Back" button om Logitech MX Air. And it works for example in web browsers like Back arrow. Can i map this button on mouse to act as middle mouse button?
<antuan> в этой сети есть русский канал?)
<Mad_Dud> нет
<sans_> well now I know what CTRL+ALT+DELETE does
<antuan> restrst&)
<sans_> i'll do it again :D
<thangavel> HELLO
<thangavel> is anybody active here
<thangavel> who alvin
<Pici> There are people here, just not that many questions being asked.
<thangavel> hello y nobody is active here??
<Pici> Because KDE works perfectly?
<maco> because nobody asked a question that needed to be answered
<Pici> Oh, maybe that too.
<BluesKaj> Pici, how can I get permissions for files to open in kate and dolphin without my pw, like /etc/apt/sources.list for example ?
<BluesKaj> and editing permissions as well
<BluesKaj> chmod something or other ?
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: Add your username to the root group?
<maco> you wouldnt want to do that
<maco> i mean, wouldnt want to use chmod for it
<Pici> You really shouldn't be doing that. But yes, that would work.
<maco> i'd add /usr/bin/kate to /etc/sudoers with NOPASSWD directive
<BluesKaj> I'm the only user here at hme . security isn't a real issue
<BluesKaj> home
<maco> then it should stop asking for pw if you're doing "kdesu kate"
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: If your machine accesses the internet, security is always an issue.
<thangavel> hello is there any way to upgrade ubuntu by cd..i have cd with me..but network connection is slow..somebody plz help me..
<maco> thangavel: only if it's an alternate cd
<thangavel> means??i'm a newbie to ubuntu..i had requested cd..got it thru post..i have now ubuntu 10.10 with me..
<BluesKaj> well, DarthFrog as a general rule ninternet security is always an issue but I'm behind a decent HW firewall and my router ports are application and permission /pw configured
<DarthFrog> thangavel: While your question is relevant, this channel is for Kubuntu support.  If you seek support for Ubuntu, you should be asking on #ubuntu.
<pickscrape> Hi, can anyone point me at instructions for rolling back a kubuntu-backports upgrade so I'm back at vanilla maverick?
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: I like maco's sudoers suggestion.
<thangavel> DarthFrog thanx ..how to switch to that #ubuntu...today only i installed konversation..
<DarthFrog> thangavel:  /join #ubuntu
<thangavel> thanx
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, too late I added my username to the root group as you suggested :)
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: Too late?  It's not irreversible. :-)
<BluesKaj> yeah, but I'm lazy and sudoers requires visudo or some such plus I'm not sure how to add the text
<DarthFrog> And you're too old to learn anything new, anyways.  <grinning, ducking and running>
<jschall> flash in chromium stopped working, kubuntu 10.10. what should i do?
<DarthFrog> jschall: Have you done an update lately?  "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<jschall> DarthFrog: i have.
<DarthFrog> jschall: Have you restarted Chrome since that update?
<BluesKaj> maco, ok I'm in the /etc/sudoers file "This file MUST be edited with the 'visudo' command as root.e and I see a line " ..I'm not familiar with vi , is it a special text editor for root priveleges or something?
<jschall> DarthFrog: yes.
<DarthFrog> jschall: Does flash work in Firefox?
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  vi is the mother of all editors. :-)
<jschall> DarthFrog: i reinstalled flashplugin-installer and it works now.
<DarthFrog> jschall: That was going to be my next suggestion. :-)
<KuKuNut> BluesKaj: just enter visudo and will edit it for you in nano
<KuKuNut> BluesKaj: visudo sole purpose is to edit sudoers with nano
<Pici> KuKuNut: You mean with $EDITOR
<BluesKaj> KuKuNut, yeah thanks I've got it open now , just wondering where to place the lines
<KuKuNut> Pici: at least in *buntu
<Pici> Yep :)
<KuKuNut> BluesKaj: try vim(proved) instead of vi. . you need to install it though..cheers
<DarthFrog> vi is an extremely capable text editor.  While not the kitchen sink that emacs is, I find it very efficient to use.  The basic use of vi is easy enough to learn (once you get the concepts of editing modes) but is extremely feature rich for advanced use.  Personally, I've barely scratched the surface of vi and it does all I want it to do.  It is a particular favourite editor for programmers. The most popular version of vi is "vim".
<DarthFrog> Emacs is an OS masquerading as an editor.  :-)
<BluesKaj> KuKuNut, what should the line in sudoers look like to do this : add /usr/bin/kate to /etc/sudoers with NOPASSWD directive
<BluesKaj> which comes first the path or the directive?
<pickscrape> Hi, can anyone point me at instructions for rolling back a kubuntu-backports upgrade so I'm back at vanilla maverick?
<yofel> pickscrape: install ppa-purge and use that to remove the ppa
<pickscrape> yofel: thanks, I hadn't heard of that before, I'll give it a try
<KuKuNut> BluesKaj: not sure what you're trying to do but man sudoers is a big help
<BluesKaj> KuKuNut, I'm just trying add my username to editable files with a no password command , being asked for a pw to open and edit the sources.list and other files in kate and dolphin is becoming a pita
<pickscrape> yofel: That seems to be exactly what I was looking for. Thanks!
<KuKuNut> BluesKaj: there is a reason for that pita..security.
<BluesKaj> anyway . I have to shutdown for a few mins
<schtiel> 'm new to Linux. Tell me how to disable the automatic startup of Amarok playerat startup?
<schtiel> Sorry...Tell me how to disable the automatic startup of Amarok player at system startup?
<jschall> schtiel: shouldn't be automatically starting, but go to system settings, scroll down, Startup and Shutdown, and then you can see things that are starting.
<schtiel> Ok, thanks.
<jado> hello, i'm having a problem with my mouse: when i plug it, its red light blinks for a few seconds and then shuts off :( is there a way to fix that?
<PasNox> Evening, i still experiencing dbus problems with kde
<PasNox> i try so much thing
<PasNox> now i'm desesperate enought to be ready to format and change linux distribution
<PasNox> any hint i can try before leaving kubuntu for ever ???
<DarthFrog>  PasNox: What version of Kubuntu/KDE are  you running?  Have you tried KDE 4.6 on Kubuntu 10.10?
<PasNox> DarthFrog: exactly
<PasNox> i'm running kde 4.6 on kubuntu 10.10 64bits editions
<PasNox> before i was running kde 4.5 like a charm
<DarthFrog> So go back to 4.5?
<PasNox> at each kde version upgrade it's a story to get it running correctly, i'm very blazed
<PasNox> how can i back to 4.5 ?
<PasNox> and even if going 4.5 again dunno if it will works correctly :/
<DarthFrog> Switch to a pure GNOME system, remove the ppa archive from sources.list, then re-install kubuntu-desktop.
<DarthFrog> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<DarthFrog> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<PasNox> i could do that from a pure kubuntu from command line :)
<PasNox> but i will not i'm blazed, i'm now searching an alternative to kubuntu
<PasNox> thanks for your help.
<DarthFrog> Help?  Are you looking for help or validation?
<PasNox> i was just looking for a working systeme, kubuntu is not something i could say "stable" each new kde version is a pain to make it working correctly
<DarthFrog> What do you have to do to get it working correctly?
<yofel> there is also ppa-purge to remove the backports ppa
<PasNox> one thing i will try before leaving for ever, stop akonadi / nepomuk, delete all settings fiels related to them, and restart, if it not help ...
<PasNox> files*
<PasNox> DarthFrog: often i have to remove kubuntu-desktop and kde/qt, , purge, and reinstall it. often i have to delete my .kde folder too. it's very un candy strategy :/
<DarthFrog> Yeah, I don't like nepomuk either.  Bloody thing crashes all the time and consumes far too many system resources.
<PasNox> nepomuk is disable from my system settings, but dunno why it's still running
<PasNox> do u have an idea where are stocked my akonadi settings
<yofel> ~/.config/akonadi
<DarthFrog> PasNox: Hmm, perhaps you should be running Ubuntu or Xubuntu instead?
<PasNox> in my last test i was renamming my kde folder but akonadi still seen my  old settings.
<PasNox> yofel: thanks.
<PasNox> no ubuntu = gnome = gtk - i dislike.
<PasNox> Xubuntu is using which toolkit ?
<yofel> xfce
<DarthFrog> XfCE
<PasNox> hm gtk too
<PasNox> :/
<pihan> всем привет
<DarthFrog> !ru | pihan
<genii-around> !ru | pihan
<ubottu> pihan: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
 * genii-around slides DarthFrog a coffee
 * DarthFrog thanks genii-around and enjoys his cup of joe.
<PasNox> btw why #kubuntu-fr is redirecting to ubuntu-fr ? i very displike this people in #ubuntu-fr , arrogant and stupid :/
<DarthFrog> Perhaps because nobody has established a #kubuntu-fr channel yet?
<genii-around> PasNox: Many of the channels are so. #kubuntu+1 for instance is also #ubuntu+1 .
<PasNox> #kubuntu-fr was etablished - many times, but for unknow raeson ubuntu-fr always asked for merging the channels
<DarthFrog> PasNox: If they are truly arrogant, perhaps you could gently remind them of the Ubuntu Code Of Conduct?
<PasNox> and never had help for kde / kubuntu because 98% of people are ubuntu user :/
<PasNox> DarthFrog: i does, was banned for ever ;)
<DarthFrog> PasNox: I did suggest "gently". :-)
<PasNox> i was :)
<PasNox> but it seem they disliked the idea :)
<DarthFrog> Well, we will certainly try to help you as best we can.  But please be aware that we may not have the answers you need or be the droids you seek.
<PasNox> of course, i don't search droids help ;)
<PasNox> ok, so: akonadi stopped, as nepomuk.
<PasNox> akonadi settings deleted
<PasNox> maybe i should delete nepomuk settings too
 * DarthFrog wonders if KDE would even start if /usr/bin/akonadiserver and /usr/bin/nepomukserver were deleted.
<PasNox> dunno, but i will not try ;)
<kurumin> join #maranhao
<PasNox> :)
<PasNox> kopete now starts again :)
<PasNox> let try kontact, then close / restart them :D
<skramer_> I have a problem using phonon-backend-vlc. Playback seems okay, but when I close Amarok, Dragonplayer, etc., each of these apps will crash...
<skramer_> Anybody has an idea how to solve that problem?
<PasNox> i'm using vlc phonon too
<PasNox> but did not remark any crash
<PasNox> what tell the backtrace?
<skramer_> PasNox: I can not reproduce, at the moment it works...
<skramer_> PasNox: which version of phonon vlc do you use?
<PasNox> the one uptodate available for kubuntu 10.10 64bits with ppa for kde 4.6
<skramer_> PasNox: hmm... that's the same version I am using
<PasNox> kubuntu is magic ;)
<skramer_> PasNox: hehehe
<PasNox> nobody has dbus problems with kde 4.6 except me ;)
<skramer_> PasNox: ok, I confirm I did not notice dbus problems either... ;)
<PasNox> :D
<skramer_> only problem I have is kdeinit process crashing sometimes
<PasNox> do not noticed that
<PasNox> sometimes i have kwin crash at session deconnexion but it's all :)
<skramer_> PasNox: you have i386 or amd64?
<PasNox> 64bits as i said ;)
<PasNox> intel quad core x86_64
<DarthFrog> PasNox: Have you thought about running 32bit Kubuntu instead?
<PasNox> DarthFrog: no, why i should if i have a 64bits processor ? :D
<DarthFrog> To see if it works better for you. :-)
<PasNox> i'm a dev, it's better for me using a 64bits os
<skramer_> honestly, I don't expect 32bit to work better than 64bits
<PasNox> it's easier ( at least for me) to write code that work on 64 & 32 bits
<PasNox> using a 32bits arch is quite tired to support 64bits support
<PasNox> and same for me i show no diff using 32 & 64 bits install
<PasNox> kopete stop / start -> success.
<PasNox> now the most difficult, try kontact :)
<phoenix_firebrd> is it safe to remove Akonadi ?
<PasNox> bah kontact works but if i try to continue to register akonadi resources using google ( calendar / contacts ) dbus problem still appear :'(
<lilie> bonsoir
<PasNox> hm i check in console
<PasNox> it seem google calendar akonadi plugin is buggy - can't parse calendar :D
<phoenix_firebrd> PasNox: is it safe to remove Akonadi ?
<PasNox> phoenix_firebrd: i think not
<PasNox> but i'm not a kde dev so i don't know how much necessary akonadi is
<phoenix_firebrd> PasNox: when i try to remove it, it pulls the entire installation
<basy> is it possible to send signals [volume up/down, next song, load playlist,... ] to amarok from terminal, using some bash script (something over dbus like webarok)??
<PasNox> basy: should be
<PasNox> but i have no idea how , better ask #amarok
<thangavel> join /#ubuntu
<thangavel> join #ubuntu
<DarthFrog> thangavel:  /join
<nata> got someone know why my kopete can detect my palia webcam but cannot use to video call
<flashdeluxe> hi! Whats the best plugin (firefox) for streaming divX videos in kubuntu maverick? I installed totem, but it doesn`t work :/
<BluesKaj> hmm, flash is crashing on some sites ..youtube is fine tho
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, I managed to add the nopwd to the /etc/sudoers file and it works well , just had to do some digging around to find out where to add the lines
<yodog> fuck kubuntu
<yodog> !ops
<FloodBotK3> yodog: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yodog> !ops
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: Glad to hear it.  What was the exact line you added to /etc/sudoers?
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog,myusername ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/, /usr/bin/kate, /usr/bin/dolpin, /sbin/shutdown, /usr/bin/aptitude remove, /usr/bin/aptitude install, /usr/bin/aptitude purge
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, I added it underneath the last line %ADMIN
<BluesKaj> hmm I guess /usr/bin/aptitude would have been suffuicient
<DarthFrog> I changed it to /usr/bin/apt-get.  It works.
<BluesKaj> yeah, I'm going to add it
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, I have sudo aptitude update and upgrade alaised
<DarthFrog> So I noticed.
<s1c0> I change options in 'pager' and desktop crashes.  I can still use f2 to run things.  Is there a way to 'restart' the desktop?  It goes black.
<BluesKaj> startx
<PasNox> I found the problem for dbus with my kde4.6
<PasNox> it's related to google akonadi resources - it seem they are buggued ( in console i can see akonadi deserializer can't parse them ) and lock dbus
<PasNox> so others apps started after it are blocking
<PasNox> i removed my google akonadi resources, and now all work fine again :)
<levon> i have a problem, some reason my x.org config file is trying to load my radeon.so file wrong... heres the error faild to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon.so its the incorrect path how do i fix this its suppose to be /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon.so its putting a extra /
<levon> so it cant and will never find the radeon.so file
<levon> anyone?
<paul___> hello world
<rork> hello paul___
<paul___> i should be concentrating in my OS course, but this looks like it might be more fun. I am a first time IRC user.
<s1c0> oh well, ctrl+alt+del brought up menu and I just logged out and restarted wm.
<rork> paul___: this is a support channel for people with issues with kubuntu, you may use your OS course and answer a few questions. If you want to talk socially you can try in #kubuntu-offtopic or find a channel of your interest
<paul___> o ok thanks, this was just the default
<simo163> channel of robotics please!!
<paul___> thanks
<wyldguy> does compiz-fusion come with kubuntu 10.10?
<wyldguy> out of the box?
<yofel> wyldguy: no
<wyldguy> aww
<andraz> sysinfo
<andraz> Error 5: dependency not met: gawk not found in path
<IppatsuMan> Hi all. Audio suddenly stopped working, I think some process is locking audio device. I tried "sudo alsa force-reload" but it does not work ( Terminating processes: 7632 7727 7744 7761 (with SIGKILL:) 7779 (failed: processes still using sound devices: 7795(pulseaudio)). ). Is there anything else I could try except rebooting?
<rtdos> how can i create my own custom kubuntu live cd ?
<IppatsuMan> rtdos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<rtdos> thanks, IppatsuMan
<IppatsuMan> You're welcome
<rtdos> how do i use apt-get to update or upgrade packages?
<james147> rtdos: sudo apt-get update << to refresh the package list then: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  << to upgrade all packages
<rtdos> thanks, james147
<jado> hello, how to uninstall something compiled by hand?
<james147> jado: in the build directory "sudo make uninstall" << though it depends on the build process that should work on the most common ones
<jado> james147: no rule for uninstall :(
<james147> jado: what did you buiild?
<jado> why-2.28
<rtdos> is there a way to set firefox as default through the command line?
<rtdos> or is there anyother way to set firefox as default rather than through firefox or through settings?
<james147> rtdos: hmm, i think update-alternitives or something can do that.. cant remember the name exactly though]
<yofel> rtdos: as default for what?
<yofel> system wide there is update-alternatives for x-www-browser, not sure what uses that though
<yofel> for kde: I found my set firefox-4.0 in .kde/share/config/kdeglobals as BrowserApplication[$e]=!firefox-4.0 under [General]
<rtdos> thanks guys, for some reason, chrome keeps coming up when i click on a link in xchat or some other applications.
<yofel> ah, that could be using gnome settings for xchat - not sure where that's set (gconf I think), but try to set x-www-browser first
<rtdos> this James147: http://mirror.dabase.com/e/04015/   ?
<james147> rtdos: system settings > file association... or system settings > default applicaitons
<yofel> rtdos: run sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser in konsole
#kubuntu 2011-02-15
<rtdos> worked, thanks.
<mw46> anybody has an idea why my skype & pidgin icons would have disappeared from the `notification area' of the panel?
<mw46> also the little kmix/speaker,
<mw46> skype still seems to be running so it pidgin
<hidensoft> hi friends
<hidensoft> i have problem with all https website
<hidensoft> "The connection has timed out" i see this for all https website
<prefrontal> just upgraded to Maverick 64 bit running kernel 2.6.32-21-generic. trying to install nvidia drivers but they can't find the kernel source. linux-headers-generic is installed but linux-headers-2.6.32-21 and linux-headers-2.6.32-21-generic don't exist
<prefrontal> why is the latest kernel shown here 2.6.35.25.32 but i only have 2.6.32-21 even though I have fully upgraded?
<prefrontal> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/linux
<hidensoft> i need firebug but i can't download it
<Pici> prefrontal: How do you normally do updates?
<prefrontal> Pici, I upgraded from Lucid to Maverick today using the update manager
<prefrontal> I seem to have not gotten the latest  kernel
<prefrontal> I can't figure out how to get it to take..
<prefrontal> i use aptitude upgrade..
<Pici> prefrontal: have you tried doing a full-upgrade with aptitude?
<prefrontal> just tried - didn't get anything
<Pici> prefrontal: does: apt-cache policy linux-generic   say it is installed?
<prefrontal> yes it does, but it conflicts with uname -a
<Pici> You did reboot after the upgrade, right?
<prefrontal> yes a couple of times now
<Pici> prefrontal: I'd try to reinstall linux-image-generic, and see if it updates your grub menu properly.
<prefrontal> alright
<Pici> I can't recall the proper syntax to re-generate grub, and I don't want to guess as it may break something.
<hidensoft> i cant open any https web site , any body can't help me??
<prefrontal> Pici, didn't work.. there are a ton of 2.6.32 files on my system, purging them seems ideal. i also can't seem to get into grub at any point in bootup which seems strange
<Pici> prefrontal: hold down shift while booting.
<Pici> !grub2 | this may help
<ubottu> this may help: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<prefrontal> new kernel is not listed!
<prefrontal> hrm, Pici, what do you think about aptitude remove linux-2.6.32 ? seems dangerous since grub doesn't recognize 2.6.35
<Pici> prefrontal: I'd agree.
<Pici> prefrontal: You may want to ask in #ubuntu as well, as this really isn't Kubuntu specific.
<prefrontal> yeah i asked in there.. i think the channel is too congested, signal gets lost as noise..
<prefrontal> i'll take another stab at this tmrw. thanks for your wisdom =)
<Pici> prefrontal: sorry I couldn't be of more help.
<hidensoft> no idea ?
<hidensoft> holy shit problem
<steff12321> hi
<steff12321> i cannot untar files in 10.10
<AntOgg> I installed kgpg and when i try to generate a new key, under the "Notifications and Jobs" in my tray, it says 0% progress and never finishes.  Any ideas?
<Thinkerer68> steff12321: "tar -xvf myfile.tar" works for me
<steff12321> Cannot open: no such file/directory
<steff12321> nvm
<steff12321> got it
<steff12321> thanks
<AntOgg> I installed kgpg and when i try to generate a new key, under the "Notifications and Jobs" in my tray, it says 0% progress and never finishes.  Any ideas?
<nata> kubuntu got .bashrc this file @ not?
<nata> i cant find it
<amstan> hello, running 10.10, updated to kde4.6 using the ppa, it seems like all the kio slaves have stopped working
<amstan> samba refuses to do any kind of logins, sftp shows unknown error and so on
<ecinx3> DvDs aren't working in this computer, any ideas? the title of the disk appears and the audio TS and video folder and files are there
<nata> ecinx3: instll mplayer test
<nata> ecinx3: and install also kubuntu restric extra
<ecinx3> ok
<ecinx3> nata: they both were installed
<nata> ecinx3: add more smplayer see. mayb yr dvd player have problem already
<ecinx3> smplayer wasn't installed
<Daskreech> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nata> ubottu: but s/he already install kubuntu retric extra
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ecinx3> ty libdvdcss wasn't installed, other libdvd's were
<nata> i think u may try  libdvdcss2 (for play encrypt dvd)
<ecinx3> ty nata i don't know what fixed it smbplayer or libdvdcss2
<nata> smplayer should right
<nata> accually u can play dvd without libdvdcss2 when instll restric extra
<nata> ecinx3: libxine1-ffmpeg and libxine1-plugins
<ecinx3> those are installed
<ecinx3> it's working now, thouhg
<nata> izit cause by libdvdcss2 ?
<ecinx3> only two things i've installed was smplayer and libdvdcss2
<ecinx3> next time someone has this same problem you can say apt-get install smplayer and !dvd :D
<nata> haha
<nata> Daskreech is right
 * Daskreech bows
<ecinx3> lol
 * ecinx3 thanks both of you
<ecinx3> here's a harder question. do you know of any apps that help visualize a 'program'  or 'code'
<ecinx3> so you can understand concepts like arrays and object creation etc
<nata> I'm not programmer
<nata> hehe
<ecinx3> :)
<ecinx3> educational tools
<sylverfox> hi all
<sylverfox> i use kubuntu 10.10, recently upgraded kde to 4.6 from PPA, and somethimes (randomly) boot stops at boot screen (Kubuntu with the 4 dots)
<sylverfox> any ideas?
<sylverfox> sometimes works well after restart, sometimes not
<sylverfox> i tried if is a problem connected to autologin, but it is not
<ventti> hello :)
<Fleck> hey.... have problem, when i copy something from kmail
<Fleck> i get <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd"><body>00501</body> etc stuff....
<Fleck> in this example i selected number 00501 and thats it...
<Tm_T> Fleck: html email?
<Fleck> nope
<Fleck> simple txt
<Tm_T> hmm, it's trying to paste out in html then anyway, interesting...
<rork> Hello Fleck, people are more likely to react if you tell what the problem is
<Tm_T> err
<Fleck> :D ?
<Fleck> rork ? :D
<rork> hm, I missed a couple of minutes there. Fleck, all I know is you have a problem, it occurs when you copy something from kmail. But what does(n't) happen and what are you trying to copy?
<Tm_T> rork: he's copypasting plaintext but the paste is formatted html
<Fleck> i remobed Prefer HTML over plain text
<Fleck> now its ok
<Fleck> *removed
<Tm_T> having the paste containing html headers and all confuses me though
<Fleck> anyway its not ok
<Fleck> even if i get html message
<Fleck> when i copy something - i dont whant it to be html
<Tm_T> Fleck: please check if there's bug report about this in bugs.kde.org and if not, file a new one
<Fleck> nah, sick of registering on every piece of software site, to report bugs...
<thangavel> join #ubuntu
<thangavel> join /#ubuntu
<deus_> hello
<thangavel> how to solve this - Unable to exec g++.real: No such file or directory
<deus_> this morning kubuntu couldnt find the printer. Cups seemed to be broken, so I tried reinstalling cups, but the uninstaller hanged at some point. Now I basically can't install anything anymore :(
<deus_> this is the error I get: http://pastebin.com/MAJ3yr9a
<deus_> any suggestions on how to resolve this?
<susundberg> http://www.go2linux.org/etc-cups-ssl-server.crt-is-a-bad-symlink-No-such-file-or-directory
<thangavel> how to solve this - Unable to exec g++.real: No such file or directory
<susundberg> Do you have gcc installed? Why is it calling g++.real and not g++ =
<cyri_> hello, have you an idea for reset the Terminal with the keyboard? (other then control-L, which only clear)
<Peace-> cyri_: mm nope
<cyri_> Peace-, thanks
<Peace-> cyri_: maybe...
<Peace-> cyri_:  remove or move  ~/.kde/share/apps/konsole
<Peace-> cyri_: you could create a script that move or remove that folder
<Peace-> cyri_: called  reset_konsole
<Peace-> and run it from konsole xD
<cyri_> lal :)
<cyri_> yep, this is a solution ;)
<Peace-> you could create a script remove move the folder and lauch konsole again
<Peace-> mah there is a lots of soltuions
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<bbububr> im running sudo but im still getting output permission denied
<ahox> bbububr: how do you run sudo?
<bbububr> sudo sh serverstart.sh
<ahox> bbububr: as in, what is the whole cmdline?
<ahox> can you post your file serverstart.sh and the complete output to paste.kde.org ?
<ahox> Another possibility is that the script tries to write to a network share where local root has no write-access. Is this possible?
<ahox> bbububr:  You can check this by typing sudo -s; strace serverstart.sh &> strace.out; grep EACCES strace.out
<khalid_> que es asterisk
<khalid_> someone I can be in form of the asterisk server
<BluesKaj> !es | khalid_
<ubottu> khalid_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<risto> hello
<risto> where i could find the flash installing guide for 32 bit?
<yofel> risto: install flashplugin-installer from kpackagekit
<BluesKaj> risto, open a terminal , sudo aptitude install flashplugin-installer..don't use the flashplayer offered by websites or adobe , use the kubuntu default installer
<risto> E: Unable to locate package flashplugin-installer there's no such thing in repo
<BluesKaj> risto, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<BluesKaj> risto, open your package manager and enable ,canonical partners, and other software sources
<risto> ok i have now installed the extras
<BluesKaj> risto, did you enable the repositories too ?
<risto> not yet installing fonts
<BluesKaj> software sources?
<BluesKaj> risto, ok try installing the flashplugin-installer
<risto> works now
<BluesKaj> ok, risto , good
<ct529> I keep experiencing random reboots, that is pretty bad!
<ezra_> I am opening an apache config file with kate but I see no syntax highlighting, excuse me for this basic question but.. how do I enable it?
<Peace-> ezra_: maybe settings
<ezra_> ahh, found it, mode apache config mode, I overlooked it earlier
<tolis> hello there i think i've found a bug in rekonq
<shane4ubuntu> why is virtuoso-t using 170% of cpu???
<shane4ubuntu> what is virtuoso-t??
<shane4ubuntu> we need an alert button on #kubuntu, because many times, I'm here, but don't have a clue someone is asking a question
<shane4ubuntu> and that often happens to me.
<BluesKaj> shane4ubuntu, which irc client are you using , there's a colour highlight option on some clients that changes colour when text is posted by someone
<shane4ubuntu> BluesKaj: hey there, yes, I have it when my nick is used, but in general
<shane4ubuntu> although it would probably get annoying
<Peace-> shane4ubuntu: well 170% of cpu ? you could get only 100
<shane4ubuntu> BluesKaj: my real question is virtuoso
<Peace-> shane4ubuntu: xD it0s like i have 1 apple but i eat 1,7
<BluesKaj> which client , shane4ubuntu ?
<Peace-> xD
<shane4ubuntu> Peace-: right, I know, that is just what top is reporting, although I have dual processor, perhaps top doesn't know that?
<shane4ubuntu> BluesKaj: well, that is really secondary, my primary prob is virtuoso eating memory
<Peace-> shane4ubuntu: ok first you could kill virtuoso
<Peace-> shane4ubuntu: second you could disable sematic desktop
<shane4ubuntu> Peace-: what is virtuoso??
<yofel> yep, top will add teh cpu loads, so for a dual core system, maximum would be 200% for a process
<yofel> virtuoso is the nepomuk storage database I think
<Peace-> shane4ubuntu: you can disable nepomuck via system settings
<shane4ubuntu> ohh, that virtuoso, the thing I have been trying to get to work and index my system for searches
<shane4ubuntu> right
<shane4ubuntu> somehow my mind doesn't associate nepomuck and virtuoso
<shane4ubuntu> two names, two separate thigns
<shane4ubuntu> things
<Peace-> shane4ubuntu: this article i have done could help you to decrease your ram usage
<Peace-> and cpu usage
<yofel> yeah, it's hard to not get confused by nepomuk, virtuoso, soprano, strig, akonadi, sqlite, mysql, ...
<Peace-> but ... you remove the nepomuck stuff
<Peace-> ... so you could get some problem
<shane4ubuntu> Peace-: got a link for that article?
<Peace-> if you use info pannel on dlphin
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: right, I'm having a hard time keeping all that stuff straight.
<Peace-> i have my blog shane4ubuntu
<Peace-> just a second
<shane4ubuntu> I don't use the info panel on dolphin, I like the simpler look
<Peace-> shane4ubuntu: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/11/07/trick-faster-kubuntu/  BUT PLEASE if you get some weird behavior you could just reset that stuff you have found in this article
<shane4ubuntu> Peace-: ahh, I see, use at your own risk. :)
<shane4ubuntu> Peace-: ok, before I do any of this stuff, what is akonadi ?  and what does it control?
<Peace-> shane4ubuntu: risk is ... something like dolphin could hang could here on natty doesn't
<Peace-> shane4ubuntu: btw if you reset the file configuration you get the old situation... so you have a way to fix
<shane4ubuntu> Peace-: understood, I take all how-to's at a use at your own risk
<Peace-> shane4ubuntu: http://userbase.kde.org/Akonadi
<Peace-> shane4ubuntu: If you are experiencing 100% CPU usage by the virtuoso-t process when using Akonadi and related programs from KDE PIM 4.6, you should try this proposed workaround while it is being investigated. In KRunner's configuration page, disable the Nepomuk search plugin and the Contact plugin, then log out and back in.
<Peace-> xD
<shane4ubuntu> Peace-: thanks for the info!  I'm not using any of the k-pim kontact stuff, just wanted to use the desktop search stuff, but not at 170% cpu usage. :)
<shane4ubuntu> killing virtuoso-t did the trick, and I disabled it in the system settings, I think I will leave it at that for the time being, perhaps when I get more familiar with kde, I will look at modifying it to run faster.
<BluesKaj> shane4ubuntu, open sytem settings/ startup abd shutdown / service manager , check the nepomuk service to off
<shane4ubuntu> ohh, I didn't hit that one, thanks
<BluesKaj> shane4ubuntu, make sure click the "stop" button there
<shane4ubuntu> got it, thanks BluesKaj
<Peace-> shane4ubuntu: you can found a lots of stuff here  if you are a gnome guy http://nowardev.wordpress.com/usefull-link-for-kubuntu-and-multimedia-stuff/what-you-would-want-to-do-on-startup-multimedia-side/
<shane4ubuntu> Peace-: thanks a bundle, I'm a gnome guy in transit to kde. :)
<Peace-> shane4ubuntu: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/gnome2kde/
<Peace-> xD
<shane4ubuntu> Peace-: wow you are just full of links. :)  Thanks that one will help a bundle, as I don't know all the kde apps.
<jaison> hi
<Peace-> shane4ubuntu: well i am kubuntu user from mm 3 years?
<jaison> can anyone help me out ?
<shane4ubuntu> !ask | jaison
<ubottu> jaison: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jaison> thanks fr that one line reply:)
<shane4ubuntu> Peace-: I've been using Linux for quite a while, but mostly stayed with gnome, tinkered now and then with kde, but always stuck to gnome
<jaison> I have searched the entire Ubuntu forums. No forum has clear steps to install free Open source flex SDK in Ubuntu10.04 (as a matter of fact any version). But installation for Adobe flex sdk is given clearly.
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: Hello :)
<shane4ubuntu> hey Daskreech, how is everything going?
<jaison> So can anyone ssay how to install free Open source flex SDK
<Daskreech> Not too badk
<shane4ubuntu> jaison: hmm, that one is out of my league. :)  Someone probably has the answer
<jaison> thank u shane for responding
<jaison> is there anyone  to respond ma question?
<Peace-> shane4ubuntu: i used gnome 6 months
<Peace-> shane4ubuntu: then always kde
<Peace-> xD
<jaison> Mr. ubotto ??
<BluesKaj> ok jaison , I'm not familiar with  Open source flex SDK, is it only available at svn or git ?
<shane4ubuntu> jaison: sometimes everyone is busy, so you may have to wait a bit to get a reply, also, given the nature of your question you may ask in #ubuntu as their is often a little more activity in that room.
<jaison> the concern is . it is available in zip file
<BluesKaj> jaison, ubotto is an info bot
<jaison> thanks BluesKaj
<jaison> its been long time since i came here
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: Well it was probably already running quite fast :) you want to run it with less resources
<BluesKaj> jaison, then use unp to uncompress the file in your /home dir
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: virtuoso-t/nepomuk?
<Daskreech> yes ;)
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: that would be fine with me.
<Daskreech> jaison: where is the Open source Flex from?
<jaison> blueskaj can u be more speciic
<jaison> Daskreech : open souce flex from adobe
<BluesKaj> jaison, open a terminal , sudo unp nameofapplication (if you have unp installed )
<Daskreech> jaison: What's the URL for it?
<Daskreech> If it's in a zip file ark will open it
<jaison> http://opensource.adobe.com/wiki/display/flexsdk/Download+Flex+4
<Daskreech> (So will dolphin)
<jaison> oops i dont have unp
<Daskreech> jaison: what environment are you using? KDE?
<jaison> yeah
<Daskreech> Alright what is the problem you are having? A zip file shouldn't be an issue
<jaison> daskreech actually it has to be integrated with eclipse 3.3 europa version
<jaison> i need to know the steps of that
<Daskreech> Right but what are the problems you are having?
<Daskreech> #eclipse can help with that
<BluesKaj> it's probly a binary that needs to be compiled
<jaison> ok thanks daskreech
<jaison> i will ask them
<Daskreech> ko
<illio> After having updated my system and rebooted, I can't login to my kubuntu box.. I get the kdm login screen and it does recognize my password, but after it goes to blank screen it just goes back to the login screen again.. I've tried going back to another kernel, checked the xorg, kdm, messages and auth logs.. and haven't found anything yet.. Any ideas?
<ansgar_> can you switch your desktop? such as safe or terminal or what have you?
<ansgar_> i'm having some trouble with with X, i've installed kubuntu 10.10 (which worked fine) and then i installed the nvidia-current driver and ran nvidia-xconfig (i think). now i get the kubuntu splash screen, the 5 white dots fill in blue and then i get a black screen with no video output
<nata> ansgar_: may b u can try log in to safe mode then try nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf(if i stil remember) to change the video driver to vesa
<nata> or sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nata> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<nata> try yr own risk, cause I'm not expert
<vanguard> I am looking for a program like iTunes for Kubuntu. What would you recommend? (I do not understand Amarok somehow ...)
<oldmanjoe> unde sinteti ?
<DarthFrog> vanguard: You could try Rhythmbox.
<DarthFrog> !nl | oldmanjoe
<ubottu> oldmanjoe: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<vanguard> DarthFrog: It is GTK, but that made a good impression on me during my Gnome days
<DarthFrog> What does it matter that it's GTK?
<vanguard> DarthFrog: It does not blend in perfectly to KDE :)
<vanguard> JuK is dead, right?
<DarthFrog> JuK is available to install in 10.10.
<DarthFrog> apt-cache search juk
<vanguard> DarthFrog: I know that, I just think that it is not devel'd any more?
<DarthFrog> It's probably in medibuntu.
<DarthFrog> no idea, sorry.  I've never run it.
<DarthFrog> I really like Amarok. :-)
<vanguard> DarthFrog: It seems very powerful, but I somehow cannot use it because I do not understand how it works. I haven't gotten it to play trough a part of my files now
<nata> amarok good but eq bad
<nata> vanguard: u should take a try clemetine
<nata> clementine sorry
<DarthFrog> vanguard:  I particularly like Amarok with the Shoutcast plugin for playing streams from the net.  It also has a CBC radio plugin so I can get my fix with that, also. :-)
<vanguard> nata: what do you mean with the first line?
<nata> clementine is difference version of amarok i think almost same to itune
<ecinx3> how do i identify in quassel?
<JR_w> Wanting to install Kuickshow.  Not found in any repos ....
<ecinx3> Nothing i Type shows up on the server window, I think the server window is the one named "Kubutntu IRC"
<DarthFrog> JR_w: I think it's been replaced by gwenview.
<tsimpson> ecinx3: you can't identify right now, services are currently offline
<tsimpson> well, as soon as I say that they come back...
<Daskreech> ecinx3: /msg nickserv help identify
<JR_w> DarthFrog -- Yes, but gwenview does not do the same stuff as Kuickshow.  I use Gwenview, but need Kuickshow also
<Daskreech> JR_w: Kuickshow is now Gwenview. What do you need?
<DarthFrog> JR_w:  http://kuickshow.sourceforge.net/
<ecinx3> i need a better IRC client
<ecinx3> this blows
<ecinx3> i can't talk in #vim
<DarthFrog> JR_w: It looks like the last update by a dev to Kuickshow was last June.
<Daskreech> ecinx3: Did you speak with nickserv?
<ecinx3> I cant
<tsimpson> it should be back now
<Guest30254> ecinx3: freenode is having some issues right now.
<ecinx3> that's the problem Daskreech, I can't
<Guest30254> ecinx3: Please be patient.
<JR_w> Daskreech I like the quick ability to fit any image to screen ... the quick adjustment of brightness and contrast.....etc
<Daskreech> ecinx3: can you message anyone?
<Daskreech> Ah
<ecinx3> idk
<Daskreech> ecinx3: can You join #freenode?
<tsimpson> you should try again, NickServ was absent until a couple of minutes ago
<ecinx3>  /j #freenode
<ecinx3> that worked
<Guest30254> ecinx3: Please read thwat tsimpson is saying.
<JR_w> Thanks folks.
<ecinx3> works now
<ecinx3> ty
<noaXess> hey all
<noaXess> earlier i had a preview in dolphin for pdf files.. in the information panel... on kde 4.6 with dolphin 1.6 no preview for pdf's in information panel.. any idea how to get that back=
<alvaro> hola gente
<alvaro> alguien me puede decir esto que es
<alvaro> que me he instalado un programa nuevo
<ezra-s> esto el que?
<alvaro> este chat
<ezra-s> este chat es el IRC de la red FREENODE
<ezra-s> alvaro: sabes de lo que te hablo o tu pregunta es otra?
<alvaro> mas o menos
<alvaro> y como me puedo meter en otro canal
<alvaro> es que yo he instalado un programa en ubuntu
<greendevil> howdy there
<alvaro> que se llama konversation
<alvaro> y directamente se ha conectado aqui
<ezra-s> alvaro, en irc los comandos mas comunes son /part #canal para salir del canal  /join #canal  etc..
<ezra-s> alvaro se ha conectado aqui porque te has instalado kubuntu y tiene eso por defecto supongo
<greendevil> how's everyone
<noaXess> isn't there a kubuntu-es channel?
<ezra-s> alvaro: IRC es Internet Relay Chat es la red max extensa de chat de internet y existe mucho antes que msn y otros instant messengers...
<ezra-s> noaXess: there was noone talking
<noaXess> ok
<noaXess> :9
<ezra-s> ;P
<alvaro> ahh vale
<alvaro> no lo sabia
<alvaro> y como puedo ver que canales hay?
<Pici> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ezra-s> alvaro: si la memoria no me falla /list  es una lista inmensa
<ezra-s> alvaro: can you speak english? These silent bastards who are not even talking are complaining they can't understand you ;P
<alvaro> ahh okk
<alvaro> sorry
<ezra-s> no worries
<alvaro> i will try to speak english
<ezra-s> alvaro: Freenode is huge, so you will find hundreds if not more channels
<ezra-s> alvaro: what I usually do is try to join the channel with the theme I want.. for instance /join #linux   or /join #ubuntu or /join #spain if any of those are empty I leave them and keep looking
<BlackAura> hey guys, just did the ppa install of kde sc 4.6, and from what I can tell I've lost the oxygen-gtk and/or my gtk theming is broken.
<ezra-s> BlackAura: all gtk applications? I for example see some don't have any gtk theming and some have, but since I recently installed kde I can't tell if thats a new bug or not
<ezra-s> tried installing synaptic and it has no gtk theme, while other apps seem to have one
<alvaro> a lot of thanks
<ezra-s> and the kde setting for gtk apply
<ezra-s> alvaro: you are welcome, have fun, irc is great ;)
<BlackAura> so unfortunately I can't find anything online regarding my issue, not sure if anyone else has had it.  Before Firefox/Thunderbird (and other gtk apps I assume) were themed similar to other KDE apps, probably using oxygen+gtk or the like.  After upgrading to KDE 4.6 that's broken now.  Anyone have any ideas?  Thanks!
<ezra-s> firefox gtk theming works in my case
<ezra-s> strange..
<BlackAura> well, it does seem to be loading the default gtk theme, but when I check my system settings -> app appearance -> gtk+ appearance, the widget style is QtCurve
<BlackAura> and if I change that to the other option, Raleigh, I see no difference
<BlackAura> not sure if either would provide the theming I'm looking for, but the stock 10.10 box I have next to me looks fine, and it's running QtCurve
<BlackAura> er...Widget style is set to QtCurve
<prefrontal> just upgraded lucid to maverick, fully updated. boots into 2.6.32 kernel even though 2.6.35 is installed. grub-update doesn't add 2.6.35 to the kernel menu. need help.
<BlackAura> back, sorry
<BlackAura> prefrontal, sorry, should have mentioned I'm already running maverick...I'm referring to the default install of 4.5.1, which worked fine, vs the ppa backports install of 4.6, which doesn't seem to be gtk themed.
<BlackAura> I'm running the 2.6.35-25 kernel
<BlackAura> er...to rephrase that, doesn't seem to be theming gtk apps into kde properly.
<BluesKaj> BlackAura, running kde 4.6 here  with few glitches altho I run very few gtk apps
<yofel> iirc there was an issue with gtk theming at some point, but that should've been fixed
<BlackAura> hmmm, at least I know what I'm looking for now...before it was "firefox looks weird in KDE 4.6" :p  Hopefully it's just a missing package or the like.
<BlackAura> Odd....fixed my issue, installed the gtk-theme-switch package, ran it, applied QTCurve, and everything looks great now.
<ct529> I keep having problem with random reboots
<DarthFrog> ct529:  Don't you suspect a hardware issue?
<ct529> it seems I am not the only one .... there are plenty of people on the net having the same problem with *ubuntu
<ct529> DarthFrog: mmmm .... do not think so
<ct529> DarthFrog: just google "random reboot ubuntu"
<ct529> DarthFrog: it is so unpredictable ..... that is the annoying bit
<DarthFrog> Well, if they're random they'll be difficult to fix.
<DarthFrog> Although it's of no help to you I realise, I can say that Kubuntu has been rock-solid for me.
<ct529> DarthFrog: there must be something that reboots the machine ....
<BlackAura> I've only ever had issues with a single box, which I'm pretty sure were hardware related....got a kernel fault, hard locking the box every month or so and I had to reboot it.
<ct529> DarthFrog: I do not understand ....
<BlackAura> Do you have a timeframe?  Like...does it reboot within an hour or so?
<ct529> DarthFrog: well, it si an extrenely serious critical issue .... it reboots in the middle of working.
<ct529> BlackAura: nope .... it reboots some times
<ct529> BlackAura: for example today once after 6 hours of continuous use
<DarthFrog> ct529: Which OS are you running?
<ct529> BlackAura: I wonder if it has anything to do with sensors reading
<ct529> DarthFrog: 1010 64 bit
<ct529> DarthFrog: but it happened also on 1004 lts
<DarthFrog> Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<ct529> 64 bit
<ct529> kubuntu
<DarthFrog> Can you guess how long it will go before rebooting?
<ct529> DarthFrog: nope .... once it rebooted twice in the same hour, then nothing for the rest of the day ....
<DarthFrog> One thing occurs to me.  Can you check the CPU temperature from the BIOS immediately after a random reboot?
<ct529> DarthFrog: it always reboot when (1) i am running many different applications at the same time including multiple browsers.
<ct529> DarthFrog: I have the feeling that everytime it is rebooting npviewer is running, but I am not 100% sure
<DarthFrog> Well, that would tax the CPU and if it overheats, the thermal protection might be kicking in.
<ct529> DarthFrog: yes, that is what I thought .... but it should notify me
<DarthFrog> Another thing might be an issue with memory.  Have you tried reseating your RAM sticks?  Perhaps remove all RAM but one stick and see if that improves stability.  If so, you can swap that stick for one of the unused sticks until you find a bad one.
<ct529> DarthFrog: I was wondering whether I can monitor the temperature from within kde and see if there is a pattern there
<DarthFrog> ct529: Plasma has various system monitoring widgets.
<ct529> DarthFrog: for the memory I could just run memtest
<DarthFrog> Yes.
<ct529> DarthFrog: if I open it I may invalidate the warranty :-(
<BlackAura> sorry, work gets in the way of chatting sometimes :p  one sec while I catch up
<ct529> DarthFrog: it is my work machine I bring home when I work from home
<BlackAura> ah, yeah, I also had a system I ran with no swap space, and it would (of course) have issues when I filled up the ram.  That usually resulted in the application requesting more memory crashing though, not the whole system.
<ct529> DarthFrog: I will try to do both things we discussed and see how it goes
<ct529> BlackAura: not a problem here .... I have 20Gb swap
<DarthFrog> ct529: You could also try setting the trip temperature to a higher value in the BIOS.
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubuntu__> ciao
<ubuntu__> !nick diavolo
<ubuntu__> hi
<ubuntu__> ciao a tutti
<vanguard> I want to create a second user which has an encrypted home folder. Is there a simple option to do that?
<BluesKaj> !encrypt | vanguard
<ubottu> vanguard: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<vanguard> BluesKaj: Well, that only encrypts a ~/.Private dir, I want the whole ~
<vanguard> when you install (K)ubuntu, you can just choose what you want to use
<vanguard> like "require password (a) just for login (b) to decrypt home folder"
<lorcho> I need help installing my first Ubuntu 10.1
<lorcho> I did not see the screen to "Install Ubuntu".
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<mantise> hi
<mantise> I installed kubuntu, activated my Nvidia-current driver
<mantise> did sudo nvidia-xconfig
<mantise> and reboot
<mantise> then i cant start x
<mantise> says no screen found
<baxeico> hi
<baxeico> please, someone can paste somewhere the content of /etc/default/grub in kubuntu maverick? I need the original version distributed with maverick
<baxeico> I changed mine and now I'm willing to restore the original /etc/default/grub
<baxeico> thanks
<baxeico> oh, maybe I found the default in /usr/share/grub/default/grub
<mantise> can anyone try to help me with my x server problem? installed the nvidia-current on my laptop, for my nvidia geforce 310M grafic card. did nvidia-xconfig after that, and now i cant start X
<mantise> says that it cant find any screens
<mantise> and a fatal server error happend
<BluesKaj> mantise, reboot and hold down the shift key for the grub menu , then choose the recovery kernel , then in the dilog choose "fix broken packages" , then reboot
<BluesKaj> dilog=dialog
<paul__> is there any software that I can download that utilizes tablet pen input?
<valorie> paul_: for painting, drawing, writing?
<valorie> and into what app?
<valorie> I assume some apps have plugins
<JasonBoxLaptop> Is there some magic place I can create .desktop files to manually add entries?
<JasonBoxLaptop> i.e. I want to create one for thunderbird that is launched with kdocker
<yofel> JasonBoxLaptop: the .desktop files for the menu are in /usr/share/applications/
<JasonBoxLaptop> yofel: There's no place in ~ I can override?
<yofel> maybe, but I don't know that I fear
<prefrontal> just upgraded lucid to maverick, fully updated. boots into 2.6.32 kernel even though 2.6.35 is installed. grub-update doesn't add 2.6.35 to the kernel menu. need help.
<JasonBoxLaptop> Sounds like fun
<JasonBoxLaptop> prefrontal: vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic is in /boot?
<JasonBoxLaptop> prefrontal: ls -l /vmlinuz ?
#kubuntu 2011-02-16
<prefrontal> Pici, just discovered the problem was that on the lucid to maverick upgrade grub wasn't updated to grub-pc, or in other words, i had grub and not grub 2
<prefrontal> installing grub-pc magically fixed it..
<rosco_y> Can I recursively set directory permissions to 774 and file permission to 664 in a single command?
<rosco_y> or do I need to learn some scripting to do this?
<rosco_y> (or write a program)
<Guest39387> #ubuntu-es
<Daskreech> rosco_y: Yes you can
<Daskreech> and technically yes it is scripting
<james147> Daskreech: ^^ or jsut two find commands :)
<Daskreech> james147: Which technically is scripting :)
<james147> in the strictest sense...
<waqar-malik> helloo everyone
<waqar-malik> any one here
<Daxar> I'm not here.
<waqar-malik> hi @Daxar
<waqar-malik> how r u
<Daxar> Doing good. Just a bit sleepy.
<waqar-malik> okyy
<waqar-malik> from where u r brother
<Daxar> Finally found Alt-F2 and xkill, so now I can close my programs when they crash. :D
<waqar-malik> okyyy
<waqar-malik> brother
<waqar-malik> mmmm
<waqar-malik> do u want to earn money online
<Daxar> No.
<Daxar> I want to be poor and be a hobo for the rest of my life.
<waqar-malik> ha ha ha
<waqar-malik> brother there is a way to earn money online
<valorie> waqar-malik: this is a support channel
<waqar-malik> actually many ways
<valorie> if you want to chat, please take it elsewhere
<Daxar> No, seriously, I get enough spam already. Don't wanna hear it.
<waqar-malik> its real actually
<waqar-malik> not a spanm
<valorie> spamming anywhere is not welcome
<waqar-malik> it is working for me
<valorie> please stop now
<waqar-malik> @ valorie
<waqar-malik> it is not a sppam
<valorie> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<waqar-malik> i'm not spaming
<valorie> again I will say: this is a support channel
<waqar-malik> oky yar
<valorie> ask for or offer support
<waqar-malik> fine
<valorie> or be quiet
<yellowblue> !ops
<waqar-malik> helloo any onw
<waqar-malik> any one
<waqar-malik> i want to share ma internet connection using wifi
<waqar-malik> can anybody help in this regard
<valorie> best way is to set a simple password, like: free
<valorie> keeps you safer
 * Daxar hates spam
<FloridaGuy> can i make desktop settings...read from ....  /home/mike/wallpaper... insted of kde 4.6.0 default wallpaper folder ??
<Daskreech> FloridaGuy: Umm. .. what?
<valorie> you can set the folder in systemsettings
<FloridaGuy> Daskreech, right click desktop...desktop settings...where you choose your desktop wallpapers.....insted of it reading from its default location...i was woundering if i could make it read from ..my owen wallpaper folder
<valorie> yes
<valorie> mine reads a folder in ~/Pictures/Desktop/
<valorie> or something like that
<FloridaGuy> valorie, where at in system settings
<Daskreech> FloridaGuy: yes
<valorie> looking
<FloridaGuy> k
<valorie> sorry, right-click the desktop
<FloridaGuy> k
<valorie> I thought you could do it either way, but I guess not
<FloridaGuy> valorie, and then what
<valorie> Desktop Settings
<valorie> custom folders
<valorie> and uncheck the others
<FloridaGuy> valorie, i know that....i want desktop settings to read from my owen wallpaper folder...not kde's default spot
<valorie> right, set the custom folder
<valorie> and uncheck the others
<nata> Filter sidebar in dolphine cannot use (in new user can). any idea?
<cato37> i still cant get the theme greeter to work (change themes), but a more pertinent question is regarding the trash bin--empty trash button is greyed out and anything in the trash stays there. how do you reset the trash so it works?
<nata> cato37: at dolphine menu bar there, settings/configure dolphine../trash tab, try and see
<cato37> nata: thanx nata. i tried looking there, but there doesn't seem to be a way to enable the "empty trash" command from dolphin. it is greyed out, and the bin won't delete.
<cato37> nata: *what is inside the bin won't delete.
<Jackalope> i have some odd crap happening with kubuntu 10.10 when i hit my application launcher then over mouse games or something like that it wont show up sometimes
<Jackalope> also the screen overlaps when using a web browser
<Jackalope> any ideas?
<Jackalope> this also happens in 10.04
<george__> umm somebody here has any expirience with PC-BSD??
<Jackalope> nope
<george__> hmm, ill check another channel then
<bazhang> george__, #pcbsd
<george__> that channel's always quiet for some reason
<george__> unlike the Ubuntu channel
<Jackalope> ubuntu channel keeps going and going
<bazhang> thats the channel for pc-bsd support
<Jackalope> george, why are you using bsd?
<Jackalope> for networking?
<Jackalope> linux has a more stable kernel
<Jackalope> i guess theres pros and cons about everything
<Jackalope> is sleepy
<aaditya_> hello
<aaditya_> new to irc channel
<aaditya_> :)
<nata> aaditya_: any problem can directly ask if not will xxx by other :)
<aaditya_> thanks
<aaditya_> nata
<aaditya_> lets tell me can we make our own customization disk of running ubuntu
<nata> aaditya_: can. got software can custom edit the ubuntu disk
<aaditya_> can I ue UCK for customization
<nata> aaditya_: friend, i already forget the software, mayb other can help you
<noaXess> good morning
<noaXess> on a kernel update, dkms autoinstall failed in some reasons.. i have fixed it, and now ant run dksm again, how?
<noaXess> dkms ^
<vee> hy all
<vee> someone can help me??
<noaXess> vee: .. we can't cause we don't know what problem you have ;)
<vee> i need a mail client like mozilla thunderbird
<vee> how can i get it for my kubuntu??
<vee> i am newbie
<noaXess> vee: kubuntu version? 10.10?
<vee> yess.
<aaditya_> hello ji\
<Tm_T> !email
<aaditya_> problem
<noaXess> vee: then just install thunderbird from packagekit, packagemanager
<vee> i just start using it about one week
<aaditya_> how to convert rpm pacakge into debaina pacakage
<vee> so i just search it on packagemanager??
<noaXess> vee in kpackagekit, yes.. search for thunderbird..
<vee> oke . .thank noaXess
<aaditya_> hello
<noaXess> vee: your welcome
<vee> yup
<vee> can i use ubuntu one on kubuntu??
<noaXess> aaditya_: here is a method to convert rpm to deb.. but first, search if there is a ppa that have already the correct deb for you
<nata> vee: can，just install at package manager
<aaditya_> ok through package manager can I
<aaditya_> ??/
<vee> noaXess : i have see the fire effect in youtube. .how can i get the fire effect??
<vee> i think its cool
<aaditya_> packages.ubuntu.com
<noaXess> vee: ??..
<vee> ya??
<vee>  i have see the fire effect in youtube. .how can i get the fire effect??
<noaXess> bbs
<noaXess> .. updated to latest kernel: Linux poseidon 2.6.35-27-generic #47-Ubuntu SMP Fri Feb 11 22:52:49 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux, now i can't use opengl..
<nata> noaXess: use back earlier version kernel lo
<noaXess> nata: you mean... choose another kernel?
<noaXess> i can enable xrender in effects.. but not opengl
<nata> ya, 2.6.35.25
<noaXess> nvidia 260.19.06-0ubuntu1
<nata> i don't know how to set
<noaXess> hm..
<nata> you can directly install "linux", it wil auto update stable version for you
<nata> using synaptic
<noaXess> nata: ?...
<xman> hi  :) !
<xman> i have a question
<xman> exist any im program for ubuntu,kubuntu
<xman> with yahoo messenger voice call suport
<xman> ???????????????????
<xman>  :)
<xman> ?
<xman> ?
<ventti> kopete does video
<ventti> or u mean like skype to call telephones?
<xman> i know kopete has video support
<ventti> i didnt know that you knew that
<xman> and gyache webcam work great
<nata> ventti: kopete can detect my webcam but cannot use to video call. any idea?
<xman> but i want say voice call using yahoo protocol
<xman> use gyache work great for webcam
<nata> xman: what is gyache?
<ventti> hey nata  -  sorry no. i see it detects my cam (built in to laptop) but i have not yet used it. xman - ok i understand now... by u could try kopete
<ventti> it works with many IM protocols
<xman> gyache is yahoo messenger for linux
<xman> with webcam support
<nata> I'm using msn...i know only kopete support video call
<xman> kopete suport only webcam on yahoo
<nata> everytime need video call i need to change back windows. very trouble
<nata> no wonder i use kopete in msn cannot video call
<xman> yes this is am problem for linux
<nata> holy xxxx ！
<xman> i know amsn support videovcall on msn
<nata> i test before. cannot
<nata> but din't try for yahoo
<xman> so not exist any im propgram with yahoo voice call suport?
<nata> u got try tele what ty program or not?
<noaXess> grr.. have changed to 2.6.35-25 but opengl won't work.. grr..
<xman> kopete works on gnome?
<nata> xman: work, but it will install some kde lib to your computer
<nata> noaXess: your linux before that can use openGL or not?
<noaXess> nata: it worked before
<nata> noaXess: you can try close your desktop effect 1st and check the "Disable functionality checks" on advanced tab
<nata> then changes back to openGL
<noaXess> grrrr.
<noaXess> nata??
<noaXess> Failed to activate desktop effects using the given configuration options. Settings will be reverted to their previous values.  Check your X configuration. You may also consider changing advanced options, especially changing the compositing type.
<noaXess> why can't i use opengl? where can i get more information about the error?
<noaXess> got. it.. found a setting in kwinrc under: ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc -> OpenGLIsUnsafe=true set to OpenGLIsUnsafe=false
<noaXess> and opengl works now.. don't know why this settings has changed..
<ventti> noaXess you still here?
<noaXess> ventti: shure ;)
<ventti> :)
<ventti> am using kubu 10.10 64 bit at the moment... alway, after i set desktop effects to be ON, they turn off and need to be turned on again using shift alt F12...
<ventti> will your fix that you mentioned above perhaps fix this?
<ventti> i played with this earlier and at one stage could not get openGL to stay on at all - it would not be saved from the drop down menu in the desktop effects...
<ventti> ...
<ventti> the fix for this was...
<ventti> i think... ;-) ...
<ventti> deleting the same file, logging off and back on and allowing a fresh file to be created
<ventti> but...
<ventti> it might have been another config-type file
<ventti> sorry - cannot remeber 100 %
<ventti> so...
<ventti> changing that setting in kwinrc will perhaps stop my desktop effects from turningoff all the time??
<ventti> TY :)
<ventti> Yes...
<ventti> I am in the config folder now - the kwinrc file was the one i deleted and allowed to be re-created in order to allow open GL to be used
<ventti> nano kwinrc
<ventti> lol oops
<ventti> brb - relogging
<ventti> OK... :)
<ventti> changing that parameter from true to false did not have the desired effect...
<ventti> ... all it did for me was empty completely the list of the individual desktop effects, however....
<ventti> ...
<ventti> i had a thought regarding something i had seen a few days ago...
<ventti> that the issue of desktop effects turning off could be dealt with by disabling functionality checks on the Advanced tab....
<ventti> i tried this before but it did not work - perhaps i needed fresh kwinrc file first...
<ventti> any way i just disabled functionality checks and it appears that desktop effects now remain turned on
<ventti> :)
<ventti> Now - i fixed another issue yesterday as well regarding the thousands of thumbnails stored in the .thumbnails folder under /home/user ...
<ventti> Anyone want to hear about that? :)
<noaXess> ventti: worry.. was away ;)..
<noaXess> maybe try to do what i have done.. maybe it helps
<noaXess> sorry ^
<ventti> lol - nomproblem - its all above :)
<ventti> no problem *
<noaXess> ok
<ventti> yesterday here people were complaining about the .thumbnails folder - this is an easy fix - i will talk about it if anyone wants me to :;)
<noaXess> ventti: a lot of people here.. but all are working ;)
<ventti> no problem :)
<ventti> its been 15 mins and my desktop effects are still working ;-)
<noaXess> ventti: gratulation ;).. hey o you work with ff?
<ventti> ff? firefox?
<noaXess> jep
<ventti> u mean i use the browser?
<ventti> and not that i work for the company? :)
<noaXess> ventti: you work with ff... use it as default browser ;)
<ventti> yes to 1 and no to 2 :)
<ventti> yes - this is what i use
<noaXess> ventti: is ff fast on your installation? u have boosted my ff up to 60-90% faster
<noaXess> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-firefox-slow-problem-in-ubuntu-10-04lucid.html
<ventti> well, it seems fast enough but i have not made any adjustments to it, so i cannot compare it. OK - i will have a look at that now
<ventti> TY
<noaXess> ventti: nop
<ventti> i take it all tbis is OK for kubuntu 10.10?
<ventti> all this*
<noaXess> ventti: jep.. i work on 10.10.. and works here too
<ventti> yep - i just saw comments on page - someone there confirmed ok for 10.10
<ventti> will make adjustments now :)
<ventti> brb
<ventti> OK to turn off ipv6, considering that the world has run out of v4 addresses? ;-))
<ventti> definitely seems quicker - thanks noaXess
<noaXess> ventti: yeah..
<nescius> hello, are there any current/recent ppa for kontact?
<vee> someone help me
<vee> can u help me to install a fire effect desktop??
<vee> i am a newbie
<mantise> hi
<FloridaGuy> is there a gui like mandriva has...that you open as root..that will allow you to shut down system services..??
<HozsiNekedTesoka> Pici bryder hola!
<HozsiNekedTesoka> OLA penguinfucker
<HozsiNekedTesoka> ikonia bryder:ED
<FloodBotK3> HozsiNekedTesoka: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wedo> hello
<Daskreech> hello
<wedo> I need help with my hardware drivers please
<wedo> I have updated to kubuntu 10.4 and now the wireless card and the keyboard and mouse do not work
<wedo> I have toshiba laptop and I'm useing usb keyboard and mouse now
<FloridaGuy> is there a gui like mandriva has...that you open as root..that will allow you to shut down system services..??????
<wedo> its the first time to run the laptop after upgrading
<wedo> help please
<FloridaGuy> think everyone still asleep
<wedo> i think so
<Space_Man> FloridaGuy: I haven't looked for a long time, but I think there is a 'services' tab in the system settings
<Space_Man> wedo: are your keyboard and mouse attached with wire? if they are wired, what happens when you plug them in or unplug, wait a short period of time and plug them back in?
<Space_Man> maybe look at dmesg for any errors
<wedo> Space_Man: its a laptop
<Space_Man> open your konsole and type dmesg
<waqar-malik> hello every one
<Space_Man> wedo: some keyboards and mice are wireless and may need special drivers
<wedo> Space_Man: its the integerated keyboard and mice also the wireless and sound card doesn't work
<Space_Man> wow
<DragonX> i am new to kubuntu
<svenknoppix> hallo, I´ve trouble configuring the standard-programm to open sound (wav)-attachments in thunderbird. It is always using "esdplay" from which I can hear nothing. I can manually change to "/usr/bin/mplayer" But Ive to do this every time I want to open a wav-attachement ....
<DragonX> :P
<svenknoppix> (It is Kubuntu Lucid 10_04)
<DragonX> my fb chat doesnt work well on kubuntu
<DragonX> what should i do
<Space_Man> wedo: I'm not much help with fixing your built in hardware, sorry
<Space_Man> try google :(
<wedo> thank you Space_Man
<Guest14866> hi everybody
<Guest14866> What is the best IDE for Java on ubuntu ???
<Space_Man> Guest14866: possibly kdevelop, kate, kwrite or even quanta plus
<Space_Man> if you are really using ubuntu then ask in #ubuntu
 * Space_Man mutters about kubuntu
<avihay> Guest14866: eclipse?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<waqar-malik> hellloo everyboddyyy
<martin___> Guest14866: idea
<Guest14866> re avihay so u say eclipse why not netbeans ?
<avihay> umm, I never really got to work with net-beans. eclipse is a n IDE writen in java, and made for java programing
<avihay> oh, looks like netbans is too
<avihay> beans*
<Guest14866> ok thx
<avihay> anyway, eclipse is slow and unstable
<avihay> and has the best GDB integration I've seen
<Guest14866> ok
<dhiren> kubuntu !!
<dhiren> any kde pro der?
<BluesKaj> dhiren, dunno about pros , but if you ask your question we may be able to help
<home> how to mount a drive in kubuntu by command line way
<panne> home: as in every Linux-Distro, "sudo mount [-t <fs-type>] /dev/<drive> <mountpoint>"
<panne> home: (sudo only if you're not already root user)
<rtdos> what changes are in store for kubuntu 11.04 ? i know about the changes in Ubuntu 11.04 but what about Kubuntu 11.04 ?
<BluesKaj> rtdos, go ask in #ubuntu+1
<DarthFrog> That's an interesting question.  Would be nice to find out. :-)
<shane4ubuntu> ok, I want to be able to lock my screen after like 1 hour of in-activity, and have the screen saver kick on after about 7-10 minutes, any way of doing that?
<DarthFrog> shane4ubuntu: Yes.  Poke around in SystemSettings.
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, I already tried 11.04 , not ready for the likes of me even with kde4.6
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: Well, it's still only an alpha.
<BluesKaj> yup
<shane4ubuntu> DarthFrog: in the system settings - Monitor - Screensaver it is unclear, I have Start the screen saver after 7 minutes, and they require password after 300 seconds, which is the max setting.  isn't 300 seconds like 10 minutes? or is it 5
<DarthFrog> Interesting decision, though, to not have a release candidate for Natty.
<shane4ubuntu> is that 300 seconds after the screen saver kicks in?
<DarthFrog> 300 seconds is 5 minutes.
<shane4ubuntu> ohh, right, 10 x 60 = 600. :)
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, and badly broken atm , from most reports ...the guys at #ubuntu+1 are conspicuous by their absence when anyone asks for help
<shane4ubuntu> I like the screen locking option, for when I really leave, but it is bothersome in the day for such short times.  Perhaps there is a lock button, app or something?
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: Personally, I'd rather they work on the release than provide tech support.  If you're willing to run alpha software, you should be able to provide your own tech support and file bug reports.  Bug reports are what the devs want from folks.
<shane4ubuntu> hmm, lock is a leaving option, I will have to shortcut that to make is simple
<DarthFrog> Tech support is provided by guys like us. :-)
<yofel> shane4ubuntu: ctrl+alt+l should be default for lock screen
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: ahh, ok, thanks!
<yofel> for some reason it's in the run command interface shortcut settings
<shane4ubuntu> slick!  thanks yofel, I also put the lock button right beside my menu, I will have to see what I use more, thanks
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, agreed but the warnings should be more clear about the didaster thats about befall if one lets Xorg upgrade
<BluesKaj> :)
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: is that in the keyboard shortcuts section?
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: Well, I'm sure that we've both graduated from the School of Hard Knocks. :-)
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: Besides, you learn best when you have to fix your own problems.
<yofel> shane4ubuntu: yes, under global keyboard shortcuts
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, but this is the worst mess i've seen so far
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: thanks!  I changed it to scroll lock since I never use that button and it says lock, should be able to remember that.
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, for me at least ...normally i can figure something out , but this one was beyond my scope
<no_molestar> hola.. es mi primera vez con el irc, no quisiera despancienciarles con algo
<no_molestar> asi que disculpen si es que no me dirijo como se debe
<barraponto> no_molestar: don't speak spanish in a english-speaking room
<barraponto> no_molestar: check if there is a kubuntu-es channel or local chat rooms (like kubuntu-ar or kubuntu-peru)
<barraponto> no_molestar: although you should just drop your questions here, in english, if possible.
<no_molestar> no_molestar: gracias barrapunto... voy a intentar mudarme a un canal español
<ct529> I am trying to recompile the kernel using the instructions inhttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile and http://blog.avirtualhome.com/2010/11/06/how-to-compile-a-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-kernel/ , but I am finding difficult to define the correct parameters for my CPU
<ct529> anyone who can help?
<yofel> ct529: I haven't build a kernel in a long time, but what kind of CPU do you have?
<yofel> (and why do you want to build your own kernel?)
<ct529> yofel: Pentium Extreme X7900
<yofel> ct529: what options do you need?
<ct529> yofel: I wanted to recompile --march=native -O3 to have maximum performance
<hajji> hi
<yofel> ct529: I fear I don't know how to set that :/
<shane4ubuntu> ok, why is it my screen saver comes up, or I think it does and the screen goes black when I have it set to pictures??
<ct529> yofel: they are compiler's flags
<yofel> I know, I just don't know where you need to set them
<shane4ubuntu> ahh, power management!  got it.
<ct529> yofel: me neither
<shane4ubuntu> ahh, yofel in power management I can also set it to lock screen after x amount of time, that is more what I wanted
<yofel> shane4ubuntu: ah, the settings for that are all over the place, so I wasn't sure what to suggest...
<shane4ubuntu> right, understood, I just stumbled across them, so I'm good now, screen saver in 7min and screen lock after 1.5 hour
<DarthFrog> ct529: It's been a very long time since I've compiled a kernel but as I recall, the compiler optimisation flags were set in a GCC config file, i.e. not in the kernel compile config.
<DarthFrog> ct529: So "man gcc" will likely be your friend.  Or "info gcc".
<ct529> DarthFrog: mmmm .... it does not seem to be like that
<DarthFrog> As I said, it's been a very long time. :-)
<ct529> DarthFrog: thanks for your hint though .... :-)
<ct529> DarthFrog: I just wanted to see if there was any increment in performance
<DarthFrog> I rather suspect that any performance increase will be minimal and probably not worth the hassle.  But I'll be interested to hear what you find out.
<ct529> DarthFrog: it is for some simulations
<ct529> DarthFrog: I needed maximum performance
<Daskreech> ct529: CLI for life!
<DarthFrog> ct529: I will be very interested to hear from you what the performance difference will be.
<ct529> DarthFrog: I will let you know!
<ct529> Have a nice evening ....
<BluesKaj> splitsville!
<alvaro> buenas sala
<alvaro> sabeis como me puedo meter al chat hispano?
<alvaro> desde aqui
<genii-around> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<alvaro> pero aun asi
<alvaro> lo he intentado
<alvaro> y no puedo
<alvaro> lo siento hablar en español
<FloodBotK3> alvaro: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alvaro> pero es que en ingles no se me da bien
<alvaro> please i need help
<mgn> Hello
<malik_> any one here who uses east asian languages to speak or writw
<SDemonUA_> Can somone help me to enable java script support in NetBeans (KUbuntu 10.10)?
<malik_> hellow anyone from an east asin country
<Jackalope_>  i have some odd crap happening with kubuntu 10.10 when i hit my application launcher then over mouse games or something like that it wont show up sometimes
<Jackalope_> also the screen overlaps when using a web browser
<aljadidi> bonjour  otut
<aljadidi> tout
<Pici> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<aljadidi> et tpous
<Daskreech> malik_: Which country?
<Daskreech> Jackalope_: What overlaps? the menu?
<Jackalope_> no when like im on a applcation the involes scrolling
<Jackalope_> application *
<Jackalope_> i have a feeling these problems are related
<Jackalope_> Daskreech i wasnt paying attention
<Jackalope_> didnt know that someone reply
<Daskreech> Jackalope_: are you using the default application menu or another one?
<Jackalope_> dont know
<Jackalope_> dash, the normal one i think
<Jackalope_> i never changed it
<Jackalope_> have you ever heard of a problem like this?
<Jackalope_> i never have
<Daskreech> Jackalope_: not really but I'm having a hard problem imagining it
<Daskreech> can you right click the application and click on Classic menu
<Jackalope_> k
<Daskreech> let me know if it still happen
<Pewt> hi, how can I fix the amarok problem, where the ipod aprears with 0 tracks (but it is not empty).
<Daskreech> s
<Jackalope_> oh im on classic menu
<Jackalope_> i prefer it
<Jackalope_> lol
<bjornmchugh> kuku
<bjornmchugh> i am finally here
<Jackalope_> i have some odd crap happening with kubuntu 10.10 when i hit my application launcher then over mouse games or something like that it wont show up sometimes
<Jackalope_> also the screen overlaps when using a application the involves scrolling
<Jackalope_> that*
<Jackalope_> thanks
<Daskreech> Jackalope_: Can You click and it shows up?
<Jackalope_> if i redo it it does
<Jackalope_> do have any ideas?
<Jackalope_>  i have some odd crap happening with kubuntu 10.10 when i hit my application launcher then over mouse games or something like that it wont show up sometimes
<Jackalope_> also the screen overlaps when using a application that involves scrolling
#kubuntu 2011-02-17
<K350> How do I get my DVD's to automaticaly open in VLC?
<Daskreech> You can edit the device actions I think
<sri13> hi to all
<sri13> I had a problem in kubuntu 10.10 , can u help me plz
<sri13> startx is not working
<sri13> My drivers are ATI Radeon Xpress 200 , and not able to install drivers
<sri13> Please help me out , I need to start my PC
<Logan_WP> !please | sri13
<ubottu> sri13: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<sri13> what the need of catalyst driver ?
<Daskreech> sri13: For 3D acceleration
<Daskreech> what happens when you type startx ?
<sri13> Daskreech: Thanks for reply , in xorg.0.log  shows error kbd is not loading
<Daskreech> sri13: can you type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<sri13> Daskreech: in failsafe mode , "Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)"
<Daskreech> sri13: Oh dear
<sri13> kubuntu-desktop is already installed
<Daskreech> sri13: Why do you have an nVidia driver with a ATI card?
<sri13> Daskreech:  I didnt get you , i have no idea about that
<Daskreech> What video card do you have ?
<Daskreech> can you type sudo lshw -C video ?
<sri13> ATI Radeon Xpress 200
<sri13> Daskreech: I am presently in debian , as my kubuntu is running text mode oonly
<Daskreech> sri13: text mode only will be sufficent as long as you can get on the net
<Daskreech>  you can log in here with Irrssi
<Logan_WP> s/Irrssi/Irssi
<sri13> Can u tell me how Can I do that
<Logan_WP> sudo apt-get install irssi
<sri13> After installing
<sri13> Logan_WP: After instaling irssi , what i have to do
<sri13> Daskreech: I am in kubuntu , now
<Daskreech> sri13: ok
<Daskreech> cool :)
<Daskreech> You know how to switch terminals ?
<sri13> Daskreech: by using alt+f2, right ?
<Daskreech> yes
<Daskreech> ok
<Daskreech> do you have pastebin it?
<Daskreech> sudo apt-get install pastebint
<Daskreech> pastebinit
<sri13> Daskreech: ok i will do that
<sri13> Daskreech: completed install
<Daskreech> sri13: then when you are finished you can type pastebinit lshw -C video
<Daskreech> it will give you a url just type it back in here
<sri13> Daskreech: the url is http://pastebin.com/qPDdZwRR
<Daskreech> sri13: ok thanks. can you type pastebinit startx
<sri13> Daskreech: It is giving error , not able toread from startx
<sri13> Daskreech: i did like sudo startx | pastebinit also , here it gives empty file
<Daskreech> sri13: does it have any out put to the screen when you do sudo startx ?
<sri13> Daskreech: I tried sudo startx > xorgfile , xorgfile is empty
<Daskreech> sri13: does it throw errors?
<sri13> Daskreech: yes output is there , but it is not able to copy into another file
<Daskreech> sri13: try sudo startx 2>&1 >xorgfile
<sri13> can i send u xorg.0.log file
<Daskreech> then you can pastebinit xorgfile
<sri13> Daskreech: ok
<sri13> Daskreech: the url is http://pastebin.com/ynagswkf
<Daskreech> Thanks
<Daskreech> sri13: do you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<sri13> Daskreech: Yaa , I have
<Daskreech> sri13: can you try this?
<Daskreech> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.kbd && sudo startx
<sri13> Daskreech: Yup success , it worked out
<sri13> Daskreech: Thanks a lot ,
<Daskreech> sri13: ok cool
<sri13> Daskreech: When I reboot , startx will run automatically
<Daskreech> sri13: reboot and tell me :)
<sri13> Daskreech: Ok
<sri13> Daskreech: yup , it worked out
<Daskreech> Great
<sri13> Daskreech: For this thing , I worked for 3 days yaar
<Daskreech> :)
<Daskreech> have a drink
<sri13> Daskreech: I installed nvidea , then ati , then radeon and soon , at last thanks  a lot ....
<Daskreech> Sounds like that is going to break again
<gokhan> trololololo
<sri13> Hi to all , How to create local repository in kubuntu 10.10
<nata> sri13: you means change to repository near your country?
<sri13> nata :  I  downloaded the packages from another system with highspeed net connection and want to do installation in my PC using apt-get , how can I do ?
<sri13> nata: Did u get me ?
<nata> sri13: can, just transfer that deb package to your local system folder
<nata> sri13: then only apt-get install
<sri13> Local system folder means /var/cache/apt/archives/ ?
<nata> ya
<nata> all the .deb package
<nata> but you must gain superuser to copy them
<sri13> nata: Thanks , i will try , do the packages give any conflicts ?
<nata> sri13: if you wan using graphic interface to gain sudo can install "pcmanfm", under the menu got 1 tab can gain sudo
<nata> sri13: you just transfer the package only, from your local computer still need using apt-get, it will auto solve for you. conflicts no.
<sri13> nata: Okay thank you very much :)
<nata> sri13: try using synaptic package manager, it can download package only without install them. :)
<cinex> hi
<cinex> there is a widget in kubuntu.  its on the bottom left hand corner of this image: http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/8.10-upgrade/upgrade3-wee.png it lets you browse the file system and open files. does anyone know what its called, or the file nam e?
<maco2> folder view?
<cinex> i think folder view is the big window you can put a directory into
<cinex> i thought it was quickview. but that is turning nothing up on google or kde-look.org
<Jackalope> can anyone help med with a problems?
<maco2> cinex: depends if its in the panel or on desktop
<Jackalope> problem*
<maco2> i think
<cinex> depends what the problem is Jackalope
<nata> cinex: quick access
<cinex> maco2: in the panel.
<Jackalope> i have some odd crap happening with kubuntu 10.10 when i hit my application launcher then over mouse games or something like that it wont show up sometimes
<cinex> nata: thankyou :D
<Jackalope> also the screen overlaps when using a application that involves scrolling
<maco2> ah ok. i thought it was folderview just behaving differently depending on where you put it
<Jackalope> i have gnome fluxbox blackbox and X
<Jackalope> juist kde is having this problem
<Jackalope> the entire screen doesnt overlap just in the inside area of the application
<cinex> how do u mean overlap ?
<nata> Jackalope: what you means is when you point to the menu application it wont show up application or tooltip?
<Jackalope> example this message here will cover up the message above
<cinex> oh
<cinex> like in a web browser?
<Jackalope> are any of the programmers around?
<Jackalope> this has been happening every since i have had kubuntu
<Jackalope> its just in kde
<Jackalope> with ubuntu
<Jackalope> kde is working on the computer with opensuse 11.3
<Jackalope> i think its a software issue
<cinex> and the graphics look the same in both?
<nata> Jackalope: try closing your desktop effect 1st at "system settings/desktop effect" see whether stil got overlap when scroling
<cinex> screen resolution etc
<Jackalope> nata, k
<Jackalope> i dont think i have them on
<Jackalope> k
<Jackalope> ill see if that fix it
<Jackalope> so far so good
<Jackalope> im not having any of them problems now
<Jackalope> the*
<nata> Jackalope: try check your window behavior setting in system settings. if stil cannot you need some expert help :)
<Jackalope> well im not having the problem now
<Jackalope> problems*
<hector___> hola a todos
<hector___> alguien que hable espanol
<Jackalope> thanks
<hector___> `???
<hector___> am thirsty
<Daskreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<maco2> !es
<vastian>  /msg xbins !list
<vastian> xbins !list
<Guest32454> how is ubuntu different from kubuntu
<Guest32454> ?
<Guest32454> #ubuntu-es
<Daskreech> expecto: It has GNOME
<Daskreech> !GNOME
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<Daskreech> !KDE
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<jeffies> lookin for a friend...
<nickmoeck> Has the ability to monitor remote machines been removed from the Kubuntu version of ksysguard?
<nickmoeck> according to the documentation for it, there should be an option for it on the File menu, but it's not there
<expecto> would xp in virtual box be to slow with 1 gb ram?
<nickmoeck> expecto: I've run windows XP in vbox with 256MB of RAM and had no problems with it being ridiculously slow, so 1GB would be fine
<expecto> i downloaded virtual box... how do i install it? do i start virtual box first and introduce the cd with xp after it?
<ridin> expecto, yes
<nata> virtual xp very consume CPU
<nata> Xorg+plasma+virtualbox = 100%
<Guest85128> i installed unity to replace gnome but now everything is so slow
<Guest85128> itss taking more thhan one minute to type and send this message.... how can i go back to gnome... it is INCREDIBLY SLOW
<Guest85128> helpplease help me :(
<nata> Guest85128: log out and before log in check gnome. after that only delete unity
<Guest85128> how? can u    turn o?
<nata> Guest85128: unity stil unstable, please wait they all solve the replacement of gnome only use
<Guest85128> i turn it off or hwo do i go back?
<Guest85128> i cannot ffing type now
<nata> Guest85128: not turn it off, is log off.
<Guest85128> would that be change user?
<Guest85128> close session
<Guest85128> i have it in spanish
<nata> Guest85128: ok, you restart your computer, when at login screen, type your name, password, click gnome session at the menu only enter
<nata> Guest85128: ya, is close session
<Guest85128> i never get that login screen ur talking about
<nata> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop (more eazy, install back gnome ubuntu)
<susundberg> does that override default windowmanager?
<susundberg> in old days one could edit some /etc/X11 file that defined what was the default manager ..
<susundberg> Oh its still there, /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<nata> susundberg: u means gdm?
<susundberg> but surely one needs to have kdm/gdm installed ..
<susundberg> yeah
<expecto> it worked
<expecto> now im back in gnome :) thank you
<expecto> now how do i delete unity?
<expecto> i dont see it listed at application
<expecto> s
<nata> susundberg: you can get define display manager when got new version of gdm @ when cross platform like kdm change to gdm only can auto give you define
<susundberg> ok
<nata> expecto: if not wrong sudo apt-get remove unity
<nata> expecto: or search unity at synaptic then completely remove them
<expecto> where do i find synaptic.. ive had ubuntu for 2 days
<expecto> ?
<nata> susundberg: but u also can change it but change your system file at root
<expecto> oh ur command worked in the terminal it seems :)
<nata> expecto: emm..i think at system/synaptic (package manager)
<expecto> thanks
<expecto> :
<expecto> :)
<ugur> Hi everybody. I just installed kubuntu 10.10. Should I install open jdk? I was using sun jdk ın previous releases
<arigead> Just trying to join the web forums to ask a question. The answer to this question is the word 'yes':  ???
<arigead> I need to answer that question to register. There are a lot of questions to which the answer is yes. I am confused
<globaldirect> Hi Fuck
<globaldirect> Hi Fucking Man's
<yuxel> hi, is there anyone using trinity desktop environment (kde3)?
<yuxel> anyone can access their repoistories "deb http://ppa.quickbuild.pearsoncomputing.net/trinity/trinity/ubuntu maverick main"
<arigead> Hello All. I'm trying to register for the web forums in kubuntu to ask a question but I'm stuck on one of the security questions. I know where the Eiffel tower is but what is the question which has the answer yes?
<chalcedony> arigead, your english is very good, i wish i could help but i dn't know kubuntu that well
<tsimpson> arigead: you just type "yes"
<arigead> tsimpson: Thanks for that sorry I missed that there. I'll go try
<arigead> tsimpson: God that makes sense now. I was having a homer moment and I asked somebody else here and they were scratching their heads as well.
<tsimpson> I'm not sure why kubuntuforums has so many silly questions...
<Niek_> Riddell: I attended your talk at fosdem 2011. I was wondering if your slides are available online. The fosdem site doesn't seem to have it.
<Niek_> I'm looking for them because I was interested in the screenshot of kontact or kmail you showed.
<Riddell> Niek_: hmm, good question
<Riddell> Niek_: http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/qt-tutorial/
<Niek_> Riddell: ah it was kontact mobile.
<Riddell> Niek_: which is in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/experimental if you want to try and get it running (may interfere with the other kontact)
<Niek_> Riddell: Thanks. :)
<rosco_y> is there a gui to format a hard drive, so that I can copy files to it?
<Tm_T> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Tm_T> rosco_y: ^
<rosco_y> Thank Tm_T!  I'll take a look into that!
<rethus> since one week the kmixer icon and the clipboard-icon in the tray doesn't appear (only empty fields...
<rethus> if i click on the empty field, kmixer and clipboard opens
<rethus> if i move the wheel over kmix... and the icon change to lower noise,  the kmixer icon appear in the tray.
<rethus> anyone know, why the icons doesn't appear?
<rethus> palim palim, eine flasche fritten bitte :)
<szpreader> hi, I'm having problem's booting kubuntu....there's an error on the booting startup process......
<rork> szpreader: what's the error? when does it occur and what happens after it?
<waqar-malik> helloo
<waqar-malik> every one..
<rork> hi waqar-malik
<waqar-malik> friiends i want to share ma internet connection using wifi
<waqar-malik> can aany one help me
<rork> waqar-malik: the only thing I can do is point you to the wiki (which might be gnome oriented), I know nothing about wifi but maybe someone else will pick up your question. In the wiki check here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs#Connections
<waqar-malik> okyyy
<enzo> hi
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<DarthFrog> Does anyone know how to get around " Cannot open shared library libasound_module_conf_pulse.so" on 10.10?  I'm trying to run an old Loki game (Alpha Centauri) which worked before pulseaudio.  It runs but there's no sound and that error is thrown.
<ufohacker> .
<ufohacker> hi
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, have you tried it without pulseaudio?
<ufohacker> no
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: In earlier versions of Kubuntu, yes.  But pulse is the sound system in Maverick.
<ufohacker> that will be .....
<ufohacker> but my kubuntu someting wrong
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, I removed pulseaudio in maverick and it works just fine with alsa
<ufohacker> if it be log off  then black background
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  Hmm, thanks for the idea.  Pulse is nothing but a nuisance AFAICT.
<ufohacker> beside restart
<ufohacker> lol
<ufohacker> bye
<BluesKaj> I keep getting these options asking if I want to remove a soundcard for some reason , but i just click on manage audio, ..it happens about once a session wehn I decide to play some music or a video
<ufohacker> i do not know
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, pulseaudio is nothing another layer basically designed for higher end soundcards which have plenty of options
<BluesKaj> nothing but another layer of useless distortion producing audio processing
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: Well, I removed pulseaudio and now have sound through ALSA.  Now to try the game again. <crossed fingers>
<DarthFrog> No joy.  A @#$pile of new errors. :-(
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, check apt for alsa-base and alsa-utils
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/568241/
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  They're installed.
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, sudo /sbin/alsa reload
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: It's still looking for a Nvidia card.  I have a Soundblaster X-Fi
<DarthFrog> Weird.
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, it wouldn't be a usb outboard card  ?
<DarthFrog> No, an internal card.
<DarthFrog> Oh lovely, now I have no sound at all.  Well, that'll make the wife happy. :-)
<BluesKaj> In some cases DarthFrog the one has to choose the card in the BIOS if there are onboard and pci cards ,in BIOS peripherals
<DarthFrog> There's a thought.  But it did work when I removed pulseaudio and stopped working after I did the ALSA reload.
<DarthFrog> I hate the Linux sound system.  A festering mess of (&)^^$%.
<BluesKaj> did you set the alsamixer ctrls , wonder if the card is listed ther
<DarthFrog> Hmm, there is no mixer.  Isn't that special.  Ah, the blazes with it, I'm giving up.
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog,  then install alsa-base (the driver) and asla-utils , don't give up yet
<awsd> LALALA
<BluesKaj> alsa should see the driver , so it may have inadvertenly been removed by pulseaudio, DarthFrog
<BluesKaj> actaully alsa is the driver
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: I re-installed pulse and now have sound again.  I'll try again some other time.
<BluesKaj> ok DarthFrog ..odd that i can run without PA ..
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: Lucky you.  :-)
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, look for libasound2 , libasound2-plugins, gstreamer0.10-alsa if any of those are missing then that could explain it
<BluesKaj> also . I'm surprised to see alsa looking for an nvidia chip on a SB card
<BluesKaj> also . I'm surprised to see alsa looking for an nvidia chip on a SB card , DarthFrog
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: You're surprised?  I'm astonished. :-)
<BluesKaj> something askew there
<BluesKaj> that's whay I assumed you had a pci soundcard as well as an onboard, DarthFrog
<DarthFrog> The snd-ctxfi driver was loaded.  There was no snd-nvidia loaded, though there is a snd_hda_intel driver.  This is an AMD system, no Intel stuff at all AFAIK.
<DarthFrog> The video card has HDMI, but that's not interfering.
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, what does cat /proc/asound/cards show ?
<DarthFrog> I think that the next time I reboot, I'll poke around in the BIOS.  I thought I disabled on-board sound but perhaps not.
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/568264/
<sturmflut> Since I updated to the KDE 4.6.0 packages from kubuntu-ppa/backports akonadi is not working anymore. Right after the login there are four akonadi processes in the task list, just happily consuming CPU and RAM until the machine starts to swap to disk and becomes completely unusable. I have to kill those processes and cannot use KMail or KOrganizer anymore, the applications just freeze. Is this a known bug or should I just file a report?
<DarthFrog> sturmflut: You'd be best to go to Launchpad and search for that issue.
<DarthFrog> sturmflut: I don't recall anyone on this channel reporting such an issue.   That doesn't mean that no-one has, though. :-)
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, yup , looks like you need to choose it in the BIOS , thee used to be a command that would choose and make a card the default but it hasn't worked in a while
<sturmflut> DarthFrog: I think I may have found a matching bug report just now, https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=265896
<ubottu> KDE bug 265896 in general "Akonadi resources churn CPU and consume memory until OOM killed" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  Well, I'll wait until the next time I need to reboot.  The issue is not that important, at least not until I go into Alpha Centauri withdrawal. :-)
<sturmflut> Stupid Akonadi. This thing is way too complicated and error-prone for such a central component.
<DarthFrog> sturmflut: There you go, you can add your name to that bug.
<BluesKaj> sturmflut, think I heard about another similar case a few days ago , can you turn off the nepomuk search which might help
<sturmflut> BluesKaj: Nepomuk is already off, I don't use it
<BluesKaj> ok ...bummer
<DarthFrog> sturmflut: Please keep in mind that the KDE SC is a major undertaking by volunteer workers.  I have no doubt that KDE 4 subsystems that are problematical now will be much better in the future.
<DarthFrog> I'm not sure about this whole semantic desktop thing.  I'm not sure that I really understand it but am looking forward to the future with KDE SC. :-)  Above all else, it's worth the price and comes with a money-back guarantee!
<BluesKaj> kde 4.6 has a few probs still, but mostly little graphical hitches in my experience , no 'hogs" on the loose , sturmflut try killing whjatever process it is in system monitor
<BluesKaj> never cared for kontact or akonadi ..just my taste i guess
<szpreader> hi, I'm getting an error during startup of kubuntu.......the /home is missing and to press S or M.....
<Daskreech> szpreader: do you have /home on a different drive?
<szpreader> I configured swap, / and /home
<szpreader> in the partition installation menu
<szpreader> I'm trying to install it on a external hdd
<DarthFrog> szpreader: Are you booted into the problem system now?
<szpreader> no
<szpreader> I cannot start Kubuntu because of that error
<sturmflut> DarthFrog: I understand that, but for me Akonadi has been a constant source of problems since it was introduced. This is about the third Akonadi-related bug report I have to add my name to in the last year, which makes Akonadi the most problematic KDE component since I started using KDE back in 1999. I didn't really care about it in the beginning, but Kontact relies on it nowadays, and I really need stable access to my e-mails and appoi
<DarthFrog> szpreader: Are you trying to install Kubuntu or /home onto an external drive?
<szpreader> I configured the partitions manually.........
<szpreader> yes
<sturmflut> DarthFrog: And running mySQL in the background just makes it worse IMO.
<szpreader> Let me be more specific......
<szpreader> I booted the live image from an usb memory stick
<szpreader> I started the install kit
<szpreader> created a swap, a / and a /home partitions
<szpreader> rebooted and I get that error when trying to boot kubuntu (on the blue screen)
<westmi49319> can I display hidden files and folders in dolphin?
<DarthFrog> szpreader: Did you try installing it again?
<szpreader> I did it twice
<szpreader> I had ubuntu 10.10 on it
<DarthFrog> szpreader:  Can you boot into recovery mode and see if the /home partition even exists?  If so, try replacing the UUID paramter in /etc/fstab with the proper device name.  If that works, then you've encountered a bug.
<sturmflut> westmi49319: Sure, there is a menu item in "View" for that, or you can press the Hotkey. Should be Alt+.
<szpreader> I'm a newbie......You lost me there
<Daskreech> szpreader: When you start up there is a pause that says press any key for the menu. If you press your any key then you should get a list of option
<Daskreech> s
<Daskreech> one of them is recovery mode
<szpreader> and then?
<DarthFrog> Daskreech:  "your any key" .  Funny man.  :-)
<szpreader> how do I replace the UUID parameter?
<DarthFrog> szpreader: you would edit the /etc/fstab file.  But, as a newbie, I take back that suggestion. as an error there will screw up your system.  Not that it isn't already screwed up.
<DarthFrog> szpreader:  How about installing Kubuntu without a separate /home partition?  You can always add one later.
<yofel> you'll get a recovery shell when you press 'M' when you get the error too btw. - and as long as you don't edit the / entry in fstab, you won't break the system more than it already is
<szpreader> I also found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1467081
<szpreader> If I would know how to apply that.........:(
<DarthFrog> szpreader:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/568281/  shows my /etc/fstab file.  Lines starting with # are commented out.  To switch my /home partition from UUID to /dev/sdc1, I'd comment out the UUID line and enable the /dev/sdc1 line.
<szpreader> okay, I'll try it
<elijah> Does anyone know how I can use Dolphin to FTP w/SSL? I tried using ftp but it returns the error 'Server replied: 530 Have to use explicit SSL/TLS before logging on.'
<jemand> try   fish://
<jemand> it works perfect ...
<jemand> syntax (in dolphin address line)
<jemand> fish://user@domain
<jemand> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Files_transferred_over_shell_protocol
<TheKoksi> help
<TheKoksi> how to connect on the UNDERNET ?
<Daskreech> ftps?
<Daskreech> TheKoksi: What's the UNDERNET?
<DarthFrog> TheKoksi: The same way you connect to Freenode.  Join an Undernet server.
<DarthFrog> Daskreech: Another IRC network.
<DarthFrog> TheKoksi: I haven't been on the Undernet for years, so I have no idea why you can't connect.
<TheKoksi> [18:09] [Info] Looking for server newyork.ny.us.undernet.org:6661...
<TheKoksi> [18:09] [Info] Server found, connecting...
<TheKoksi> [18:13] [Error] Connection to Server newyork.ny.us.undernet.org lost: operation is not supported. Trying to
<TheKoksi> this shows
<TheKoksi> and i cannot connect
<DarthFrog> Try a different server?
<TheKoksi> i tried about 10
<DarthFrog> Try a different IRC client?
<TheKoksi> how
<DarthFrog> TheKoksi: You're using Konversation right now.  Try quassel.
<TheKoksi> hm
<TheKoksi> i have to download it
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: can You connect to it?
<DarthFrog> Or does the Undernet require ident?
<DarthFrog> Daskreech: Not interested in trying.
<DarthFrog> Daskreech: I used to hang out on the Undernet all the time when I was running OS/2.  But not since then.
<TheKoksi> undernet is more for a chatting
<DarthFrog> You can chat on #kubuntu-offtopic
<TheKoksi> they get nervous whenever i pm them lol
<Daskreech> TheKoksi: do they have a website> They may be experincing server outages?
<TheKoksi> thats y i need undernet
<TheKoksi> its www undernet org
<TheKoksi> what is an ident?
<Daskreech> http://www.undernet.org/webchat/index.php
<Daskreech> Your identity. You have to authenticate
<TheKoksi> i think i am authenticated
<TheKoksi> but im not sure
<DarthFrog> TheKoksi:  Press F8 and see if you've configured it.
<TheKoksi> oh that.
<TheKoksi> its allright
<DarthFrog> Make sure you're not firewalling ident requests.  I can't tell you how to do that, though.
<DarthFrog> TheKoksi: There is a #konversation channel, you might get what you need there.
<TheKoksi> 10x
<skaet_> Heya,   would love to be able to ship the 10.04.2 Kubuntu images today, but we're behind on the mandatory testing for the Kubuntu images .   If anyone has some bandwidth to help,  tests still needing some testing can be found at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/notcompleted
<elijah1> Has anyone been successful in using Konqueror to FTPS (not SFTP)?
<u19809> hi all, I have kubuntu 10.10 on a quad core 8GB NVIDIA based system. and the GUI is really SLOW.  I.e. sometimes my menus popup after half a second.  There is NO CPU activity as I run a cpu monitor applet.  Also scrolling up or down in kate is slow almost as if the keyboard refresh rate is way to low.
<b_gholamali> u19809, do you use xrender for desktop effects?
<u19809> i believe so (I have the cube showing if my cursor goes bottom left., right ?
<b_gholamali> u19809, it means desktop effects are active, but xrender is not a good choice for compositing desktop effects, try opengl
<u19809> Did I mis anything ? my X server died.  What I also have is that when I boot into my system i have focus problems.  Then I need to go to a tty console and restart kdm.  Then focus problems are gone.
<u19809> b_gholamail : how can I check if xrender is begin used for desktop effects and how can I use opengl instead ?
<b_gholamali> open system settings and go to the Desktop effects, then click the last tab and change the compositing type to the opengl
<u19809> opengl is active
<u19809> was active
<b_gholamali> Do yiu installed graphics driver?
<b_gholamali> u19809, Do you installed graphics driver?
<u19809> yes I have the nvidia driver (proprietary
<u19809> in fact before 10.10 things were just fine
<u19809> I have read somewhere that my graphics card might be old but that should not be a problem since it was always good enough.
<b_gholamali> then I don`t know what to do
<b_gholamali> opengl should work fine
<u19809> sad :(
<b_gholamali> even on older graphics cards
<u19809> in fact things are 'slow' even for regular apps
<sysop3> hey was there a change to login today? like just now?
<sre-su> hey james147
<sysop3> it said I needed to update and I looked at the packages and it was just login and something else.
<sysop3> I am on 10.10
<sre-su> james147:   Autologin and lock screen from system settings gives some kstartupconfig4 error which is annoying
<sysop3> ne1?
<home> any one knows about KDE Partition Manager 1.0.3 repository
<elijah1> What is the easiest way to save monitor configurations so I don't have to set them up all the time?
<elijah1> Everytime that I try to save the config file in nvidia settings it always fails to parse the file.
<elijah1> Even if I can get that to work, I still have different configurations.
<james147> elijah1: are you running nvidia-settings as root?
<BluesKaj> elijah1, run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<elijah1> BluesKaj: http://typr.in/r64a
<BluesKaj> ok elijah1 the conf was rewritten
<elijah1> BluesKaj: What does that mean?
<BluesKaj> it means the xorg files should be stable now
<elijah1> BluesKaj: Oh! You mean it fixed it! That command repaired the file?!
<BluesKaj> elijah1, I'm not sure but it may have
<elijah1> BluesKaj: Do you know if I can have multiple config files for different environments then
<BluesKaj> elijah1, such as ?
<elijah1> well, right now I am at work and I have a secondary monitor at 1920x1080 and when I go home I have a secondary monitor at 1680x1050, then sometimes I watch movies on my projector and have to cingure that differently too, also my monitor at work is on the right and the one at home is on the left. It would be awesome to have config files on my desktop or keyboard shortcuts that I could recall for instant setup of commonl
 * james147 suggests to elijah1 to look at nvidia-settings --help 
<james147> elijah1: or better yet look at the section " 3. Loading Settings Automatically" of "man nvidia-settings"
<elijah1> james147: Thanks buddy!
<samir> hi all
<sveinse> Where can I find tutorial for KDE? Being an experienced Linux (gnome) user, I really feel like a fish out of water here. How can I move a desktop icon into a panel?
<FloridaGuy> hows come kubuntu...and ubuntu uses http for mirrors and not ftp ??
<Daskreech> sveinse: Drag it there
<Daskreech> sveinse: What do you mean by a desktop icon first of all
<Daskreech> FloridaGuy: It's faster
<FloridaGuy> Daskreech: what http is faster
<Daskreech> Yes
<sveinse> Daskreech: I've found an application -> right clicked -> "Add to desktop".  ("Add to panel" adds it to the wrong panel)
<FloridaGuy> it always seemed like ftp was faster to me
<sveinse> Daskreech: Dragging the icon to the panel wont work. It doesn't "stick"
<Daskreech> Hmm
<Daskreech> it's crashing plasma here for me
<Daskreech> Worked before
<sveinse> I'm running maverick
<james147> sveinse: drag and drop the icon... but make sure that widgets are unlocked
<james147> (from the menu)
<sveinse> panel/widget isn't locked
<amichair> why does firefox plugin check show java plugin as vulnerable older version (even though everything from repos is up to date)? don't the standard repos get security updates for such things?
<ahelibnalquivr> hi!
<ahelibnalquivr> how can i build kde trunk on kubuntu?
<ahel> hi! how can i build kde trunk on kubuntu?
<Daskreech> ahel: instructions are at kde.org
<ahel> Daskreech: i've seen that many tuts are outdated... someone speacks about svn and not git..
<ahel> if someone could give me some tips, 'd be great!
<Daskreech> ahel: Well if you would like more direct instructions you can ask in #kde-devel Check if they have updated docs
<ahel> ok, i'll check. ty
<ssy09> Hello. Sorry but i need Support in German but i dont know the channel name . Can you help me? Im a little stupid
<Daskreech> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ssy09> Thanks
<Jackalope> how soon will the next kubuntu will come out?
<sveinse> Daskreech: So dragging and dropping of the icons unto the panels should work, right?
<Daskreech> Should I just dragged the Folder view onto it and it stuck
<Daskreech> then I clicked it and plasma crashed :)
<Daskreech> sveinse: check in #plasma since I may have missed somechange
<BluesKaj> !release | Jackalope
<ubottu> Jackalope: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<ssy09> Ok im back. I have switch from Windows to Kubuntu but i have in the message log many entries like this intel ips MCP power or thermal limit exeeded . Can anyone help me to investigate this? I have no idea how i can quiet this message
<ssy09> Linux office 2.6.35-25-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 21 17:40:44 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Daskreech> ssy09: Which log?
<ssy09> /var/message
<ssy09> Im using  a notebook with intel i-5 core and 4 gb ram
<sveinse> Isn't the network manager shared across gnome and kde?
<sveinse> I lost all my network settings when switching to kde
<james147> sveinse: yes, but the settings are stored in the front end as far as I know...
<Daskreech> sysop3: What is your thermal limit set to?
<BluesKaj> sveinse, kde uses a different nm , unless you saved your gnome desktop
<james147> ^^ from what I know networkmanager handels the connection, and the front ends manage settings
<ssy09> ok i think this is a bug reported with BUG Nr 636045
<sveinse> and I cannot create a new vpnc link, while I'm using that all the time under gnome
<sveinse> Do I need to install something extra specifically for kde?
<Daskreech> sveinse: install the gnome network manager
<sveinse> Daskreech: It is already installed
<Daskreech> ok Well you can use that to make the VPN connection then
<sveinse> Well, that implies ditching KDE and continuing using gnome...
<sveinse> trying network-manager-vpnc-kde, so yes you need something specifically for kde
<sveinse> I'm a little surprised that I need to enter all my SSID's and VPN Auth info all over again just because I'm using KDE
<maco> unfortunately the FreeDesktop.org specification for a cross-DE keyring is still incomplete
<sveinse> Uhm. I dont have network-manager-kde installed, but I do have some wlan management thing in my tray. What's that?
<sveinse> Ah. plasma provides its own
<SeanHarris1991> does anyone have trouble with there Ipod touch 2g here (if you have one)
<reyarth> Italian kubuntu?
<reyarth> channel Italian Kubuntu????
<SeanHarris1991> does anyone have a ipod touch and i dunno make but google may help
<SeanHarris1991> mate*
<james147> !it | reyarth
<ubottu> reyarth: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<alexis_> Hi, in kde 4.6 with nepomuk activated, the filtre sidebar in dolphin still greyed out...
<SDemonUA> Hello, just curiouse is there is a way to path bash var into promt command?
<james147> SDemonUA: not sure what you mean by that
<Daskreech> alexis_: restart dolphin?
<SDemonUA> somthing kind of `rsync /my/dir /my/dest/dir/${PATH}`
<alexis_> Daskreech: no effect :-)
<SDemonUA> james147: Yepp... it's works. echo `rsync $1 $2`
<Daskreech> alexis_: what are you trying to get done?
<alexis_> Daskreech: the sidebar (f12) is juste unusable
<Daskreech> alexis_: all greyed?
<alexis_> yes
<Daskreech> strigi is working I suppose?
<alexis_> but nepomuk works
<alexis_> enabled, and i see his process
<alexis_> i tryed to enable too strigi but nothing happens
<alexis_> (strigi is now disabled
<Daskreech> alexis_: #nepomuk-kde might help but I doubt it they are very quiet
<Daskreech> What version of KDE?
<alexis_> 4.6
#kubuntu 2011-02-18
<GradusFirst> hello
<GradusFirst> who is from russia?
<GradusFirst> fuck off
<Guest46177> boa noite pessoal
<Zoinhodeboa> a semana se acaba e o bem dito horario de verao tb
<administrador> hola
<shane4ubuntu> ok, what is the best way while previewing pictures in KDE to quickly and easily shrink the pictures?
<shane4ubuntu> hmm, slow in here tonight
<maco> shane4ubuntu: gwenview
<maco> it has resize and batch resize
<maco> and it's installed by default
<shane4ubuntu> maco is that what opens a picture when I click it in dolphin?  as default?
<maco> yes
<shane4ubuntu> ok, I must be blind because I'm not seeing it.
<maco> shane4ubuntu: is the left pane visible for you right now? if not click that little tab on the upper left area
<shane4ubuntu> yes
<maco> shane4ubuntu: there's a "resize" button
<maco> oh sorry, make sure you're on the Operations tab (look at the bottom of the pane)
<shane4ubuntu> maco, ahh, I just saw the tabs at the bottom of that left hand bar
<maco> anyway, yes, resize button?
<shane4ubuntu> thanks!
<shane4ubuntu> yes
<maco> it asks for the width in pixels
<maco> shane4ubuntu: and then you can also select a whole bunch of images in browse mode and use plugins -> batch -> resize
<shane4ubuntu> ok, right now at the very top it shows filename - 3264x2448 - 25%   I assume that is pixels too?
<shane4ubuntu> maco thanks a bundle for that info.
<shane4ubuntu> that was my next question
<maco> yep
<maco> thats the pixels and the zoom level
<shane4ubuntu> so half size would be like 1632
<maco> yes
<shane4ubuntu> maco thanks a bundle for all that info!
<maco> np
<shane4ubuntu> maco one more thing, the plugins is empty, is that kipi-plugins?  I'm installing that since it was the only thing that came up for gwenview plugin
<maco> yes
<shane4ubuntu> ok, thanks
<maco> too big to fit on the cd
<maco> or....too much higher priority stuff to find a way to make it fit ;-)
<negercer> hi
<negercer> hola
<ecinx> i need help installing someething
<ecinx> it's getting me aggravated
<ecinx> i've spent over 9 hours already trying to get this shit to wokr
<c2tarun> ecinx: what you want to install?
<ecinx> quartus
<ecinx> it comes in a 3gb sh file
<c2tarun> what problem are you facing? you changed the mode of sh file to executable?
<ecinx> so i did $ sudo sh ./quartus.sh
<ecinx> yes
<c2tarun> try only sudo ./quartus.sh
<ecinx> i've done that too
<c2tarun> what error are you getting?
<ecinx> pastebin.net?
<c2tarun> yup use it.
<c2tarun> ecinx: give me the link of pastebin.
<ecinx> http://pastebin.com/1Uz4tQEY
<ecinx> i don't know what's the best syntax highlight to choose there so i left it default, sorry
<ecinx> line 39 is because  altera_installer_cmd is in  alt.in/bin folder
<c2tarun> ecinx: you dont have any desktop env?
<ecinx> what's that?
<ecinx> kde?
<snowshow> hi all
<ecinx> hello
<ecinx> c2tarun, have an idea on what i can do?
<hedioz> hi...
<hedioz> =D
<hedioz> did smbdy know how to change directly on my netbook between netbook apearence and desktop apearence?
<hedioz> ?
<hedioz> help
<hedioz> lol
<ecinx> I don't know the answer to your question but best i can say is log out
<hedioz> yeah i know
<ecinx> and log in w/  what you want ot use
<ecinx> i can't do that in  gnome or ubuntu-desktop thought, just kde plasma
<hedioz> by this way i know...but i remember to see some workapearence management
<hedioz> :\ whatever
<hedioz> lol
<hedioz> =D btw, tks ecinx
<ecinx> i crash on logout for gnome or anything else other than KDE
<ecinx> I wanted to try 'utouch'
<c2tarun> ecinx: sorry, I was busy, ask you question onn #kubuntu-devel somewhere will surely help you there. use that pastebin and post ur message u'll get reply. and I have no idea whats wrong. :)
<ecinx> but didn't know how
<ecinx> thanks for your help
<ecinx> you think someone is awake there at this time?
<hedioz> if we are
<hedioz> =D
<ecinx> c2 you think you can decrypt the scripts  if  i pastebin them?
<ecinx> c2tarun, no on is in thtat rooom
<ecinx> http://pastebin.com/cn0u5ABW
<c2tarun> ecinx: don't worry :) leave your message there, when anyone will see he'll reply. It'll take time. Meanwhile you can also post ur query on www.ubuntuforums.org that may help
<ecinx> thanks
<negercer> Do you know about 3D movies in Linux?
<ecinx> I have another question.. I'm at home, in my tiny 12 inch screen. Most of this stuff  I have on top of each other and a whole bunch of tabs
<ecinx> is there a way that i can share the monitor of another compute rwith my computer?
<ecinx> let me rephrase
<c2tarun> ecinx: you are using kubuntu right?
<ecinx> I have a computer at home and can i use that computer's monitor  as anohter desktop controlled with this computer?
<c2tarun> ecinx: someone replied on #kubuntu-devel ;)
<ecinx> like I get confused switching keyboards  and mouses.. i would like to use one
<c2tarun> ecinx: why share a monitor, when you can have more than one workspace env on same monitor :)
<ecinx> hmm
<ecinx> this is small and the resolution isn't excellent
<ecinx> yet this computer is faster than my desktop
<ecinx> it's core i7 2.1  the desktop is amd phenom II  @ 2.6 ish 3 years old
<ecinx> i have 8gb here vs 6 on desk, and the 6 is not optimized since it's 3 sticks and amd is suppose to be dual channel
<c2tarun>  ecinx: not sure about computers but yeah laptops have one port through which we can use external monitors, but that's not sharing, that is switching kind of thing
<ecinx> yeah.. i don't want to do that, and i know i can vlc/rdp
<ecinx> i have an idea
<ecinx> what if i vlc into this computer, but  it sees a second workspace?
<ecinx> but i want the second workspace to be invisible to this computer since the desktop is 1920x1080 and this is idk but definatley not 1080p
<poyntz> kubuntu 10.10, sound through amarok is fuzzy and low quality (through speakers).. how can i change this to get the clear sound I get on windows 7?
<poyntz> - my rig is logitech x-230, 2 satelites and 1 subwoofer
<Daskreech> hi poyntz
<poyntz> hi Daskreech
<mcurran> Anyone here ever setup a beowulf cluster at home?
<ecinx> how can i fix the text on my desktop, they look aweful
<ecinx> is it under system settings  >> application appearance , left side font icon
<ecinx> use anti aliasing configure ??
<prada> alguien habla espanol
<tsimpson> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<xman> hi
<xman> in ubuntu 11.04 ''Wayland will replace the X server (and Xorg) - ''
<bazhang> xman, not so
<bazhang> xman,  #ubuntu+1 for natty discussion and support
<xman> so ubuntu 11.04 will have gnome interface?
<bazhang>  /join #ubuntu+1
<ecinx3> how do i fix my monitor the red text is blurry and some text is illegible.
<ecinx3> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1505346&highlight=monitor+text   he states that the dpi should be 92, i don't ahve an option for 92 just 96 and 120
<Daskreech> ecinx3: was it always like that?
<ecinx3> not in windows, not that i remember
<ecinx3> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1285536.html on a page like this i get a headache looking at  the text
<SDemonUA> Do you  use --no-apic , during system loads?
<ecinx3> in my laptop it looks tiny but super clear
<ecinx3> SDemonUA,  I don't know what that is  :(
<SDemonUA> it's an option for the grub (or lilo)
<ecinx3> i never messed with it
<SDemonUA> when you see your bootloader you may chose what to load - linux , linux (save mode) , may be windows - and you have som buttons (or text buttons) to change options for that selects
<ecinx3> what does it --no --apic do?
<ecinx3> --no-apic*
<SDemonUA> clealry not remember , but it fixes some problems with video drivers or somthing like that
<SDemonUA> i use linux just a week )
<ecinx3> oh
<ecinx3> well from what i've read it's not relevent
<SDemonUA> Just made awesome thing - I madea bash script that use promt and automaticaly put there password
<nata> ecinx3: you use kubuntu?
<ecinx3> yes
<ecinx3> according to http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/subpixel.php#subpixel-font.png i should be on RGB
<ecinx3> i don't kno w much but after hours of googling
<ecinx3> it has something to do that the subpixel thingie that i set on kde appearance.. doesn't cover all bases and there's something else with qt and x
<nata> ecinx3: if you use desktop monitor, press "auto" button and see
<ecinx3> there's a button called auto but it does nothing
<nata> ecinx3: at application appearance in system settings/colors/scheme check back to default then at colors tab click reset and defult
<ecinx3> it changed the colors of my windows to the old colors
<ecinx3> and made the text even worse
<nata> ecinx3: sorry friend, i juz wan makesure you change to default. now you can go to Fronts tab, at use anti-aliasing box click enable, hinting style use medium then restart only can know. If after restart stil cannot you only check back enable to system setting
<Daskreech> SDemonUA: :)
<ecinx3> it is in medium and AA is enabled
<ecinx3> i've restarted since
<nata> ecinx3: another box dnt check
<freakabcd> hi all
<freakabcd> how do i install kubuntu 4.6 on an existing ubuntu 10.10 install?
<bazhang> kubuntu-desktop package
<freakabcd> the website says to add ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports   but this results in a keyserver error!
<bazhang> freakabcd, how did you add the ppa
<freakabcd> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<ecinx3> do you ahve kubuntu ?
<freakabcd> no
<freakabcd> i have ubuntu 10.10. i just said that!
<bazhang> add that first?
<ecinx3> kubuntu desktop is in the software center
<ecinx3> w/o any frills
<ecinx3> do that first
<ecinx3> then you can  mess with the ppa
<ecinx3> and apt-get dist-upgrade
<ecinx3> go to the ubuntu software center and type 'kubuntu-desktop'
<ecinx3> install that first
<freakabcd> so i need to install kubuntu-desktop first that installs 4.5 ?
<freakabcd> and then add the ppa repo?
<freakabcd> it makes NO sense
<ecinx3> i don't know which it will install first because
<freakabcd> why cannot i add the ppa without having kubuntu-desktop installed
<ecinx3> it gets updated
<freakabcd> its not like it magically makes apt-add-repository connect to the keyserver!
<ecinx3> well i have 4.6 in my laptop and desktop
<ecinx3> my laptop was ubuntu by itself at first and i just did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> freakabcd, why not try it
<ecinx3> and that worked perfectly
<ecinx3> bazhang, i'm pretty sure the ppa is for dist-upgrade to get the betapacks anyways
<ecinx3> not to get kubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> ecinx3, must be
<bazhang> well backports
<ecinx3> i wish they had a touch/tablet  optimized version
<ecinx3> what is disk cache? it says i have 68mb free physical memory
<ecinx3> 75% is disk cache
<valorie> disk cache is space on your HD where the system can temporarily write data
<ecinx3> but in kde control mudule memory
<ecinx3> it says disk cache is using 75% of my phyical memory
<ecinx3> disk cache = 5.69gb
<valorie> ecinx3: a process uses your memory
<valorie> the cache is merely available
<valorie> what this is telling you is that you only have a certain amount of RAM available
<valorie> and the rest will have to be written and read again from your disk
<valorie> which is slower, of course
<valorie> if you are having slowdowns, and notice a lot of disk activity, you can speed things up by adding RAM
<valorie> naturally, if you are using memory intensive apps, you can quit other stuff, which will again free up ram
<Taggnostr> for some reason the system clock loses 20-30 mins every day, even without restarting the pc. Do you know what could cause this and how can I fix it?
<valorie> I had a computer where that happened
<valorie> but 20 or 30 minutes?
<valorie> mine lost 2 or 3
<valorie> I would set up a cron job with ntpdate?
<valorie> let me google that, and see if that's correct
<valorie> it's been awhile
<susundberg> i guess there is daemon?
<susundberg> openntpd
<susundberg> "It provides the ability to sync the local clock to remote NTP servers and can act as NTP server itself, redistributing the local clock.
<susundberg> "
<valorie> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=430848
<valorie> cron is a daemon, you could say
<valorie> that you set up to run regularly
<valorie> usually people only do it on startup, or daily, or something
<valorie> but it sounds like you have a really crappy clock chip
<susundberg> yeah sure, but afaik that NTP daemon syncs itself to remote clocks 'continously'
<susundberg> Hey actuallySetting->Date&Time has checkbox "Set date and time automatically"
<valorie> you can set the cron to run as often as you like
<valorie> you don't want to spam the server though
<valorie> off to bed for me, though
<sri13> Hi , I want to develop some code for kde , which application is preferrable ?
<Taggnostr> susundberg, I checked the "Set date and time automatically" already but I think it does that once a day
<dfaure> Riddell: in 10.10 there's a missing dependency from kontact to libkontactinterface4
<Riddell> dfaure: let me look
<dfaure> hmm and other libs. And after removing kontact, trying to reinstall it says "kontact: Depends: libkdepim4 (= 4:4.4.6) but 4.4.8 is to be installed....
<dfaure> (4.4.8 is installed, not "to be installed")
<dfaure> I have maverick and maverick-updates enabled
<Riddell> dfaure: you must have a PPA or have had a PPA enabled, 4.4.8 isn't in the main archive
<dfaure> I don't have any PPA at the momeny
<dfaure> and none in sources.list.distUpgrade either
<Riddell> dfaure: what does  apt-cache policy libkdepim4  say?
<dfaure> 4.4.8 from /var/lib/dpkg/status and 4.4.6 from maverick/main
<dfaure> sure there wasn't a 4.4.8 in maverick-updates (or lucid-updates) at some point?
<Riddell> dfaure: hmm lucid-updates yes, did you upgrade from lucid/10.04?
<dfaure> Riddell: yes
<dfaure> (this is my wife's machine, of course; I compile my own kde on my machines)
<Riddell> dfaure: so what's the state of the machine at the moment?  upgraded except for kdepim?
<dfaure> yep
<dfaure> fully working 10.10, but broken kontact
<Riddell> dfaure: ok add the kubuntu updates PPA for newer kdepim and SC 4.5.5
<Riddell> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa
<dfaure> will do; shouldn't this get fixed in maverick-updates though, for everyone who doesn't know you personnally? :)
<shadeslayer> hello users ( insert tron joke here )
<Riddell> dfaure: yes it should, people wanted updates packages in the LTS but of course it has led to this sort of issue, thanks for letting me know, I'll get it updated
<dfaure> thanks, I'm in no rush so I'll rather wait for that to happen, seems like using a PPA is just recipe for trouble in future upgrades :-)
<Riddell> dfaure: in that case you can remove kdepimlibs5 then reinstall kontact to downgrade it
<dfaure> lol removing kdepimlibs5 wants to install 30 gnome packages instead
<Riddell> ?
<Riddell> no idea why that is
<dfaure> you tell me ;) there must be some dependency from a metapackage to "either kde or gnome stuff, so that there's something usable"
<dfaure> anyway, she's not using this computer at the moment, I'll just wait for an updated kdepim, that seems simpler ;)
<Riddell> dfaure: well it'll take a week of two, there's a longish process to get things into -updates
<dfaure> sounds fine
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<vivek_> hey guys wass up
<u19809> kubuntun 10.10 is unusable for me ... my KDE gui is slow sluggish it looks as if the applications are running on a remote machine.  Whqat could be wrong ?
<bazhang> u19809, sounds like a hardware/ram issue
<u19809> could be but I see no dmesg errors anywhere ... you thing MoBo issues ?
<u19809> XP does not have the GUI problem
<bazhang> did you run memtest?
<u19809> yes for a day ... no problems
<u19809> I also have a strange 'focus' problem.  In need to restart kdm for focus to be correct
<Riddell> u19809: turn off compositing?
<u19809> where ?
<u19809> clicking down in a konquery folder takes about 2 seconds
<u19809> selecting another 'tab' in konqueror takes about 2 seconds
<u19809> double click in address bar of konqueror to select entire field takes about 3 seconds
<u19809> I can type faster than my quad core processor can echo back the characters I type
<Riddell> kmenu->system settings->desktop effects
<u19809> that is already disabled ... strangly, if I start a GTK based application that seems to be snappy
<u19809> Riddell : desktop effects are disabled
<BluesKaj> u19809, check system monitor for the culprit , there are some issues with akonadi eating resources
<u19809> I do not think it is eating resources but rather causing delays.  Can I stop akonadi ? What does it do ?
<Guest30412> hello, how to identify with password and username?
<u19809> delays = timeouts or locks of some sort
<BluesKaj> !akonadi
<u19809> !akonadi
<BluesKaj> u19809, guess you could heck in the package manager
<BluesKaj> check
<BluesKaj> personal info storage device
<majorarkwolf> I need some help with installing KDE
<eMyller> hellos
<majorarkwolf> how do I install KDE onto a server pc so it doesnt become the default desktop, because when i start vnc I want it to start kde
<eMyller> i just did a fresh install of kubuntu maverick then installed kde rc 4.6 and my gtk appearance settings aren't being applied. any ideas why?
<BluesKaj> 3
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> eMyller,have you set them in kmenu/applications/system settings / appliction appearance?
<eMyller> BluesKaj: yes
<eMyller> BluesKaj: i rm'ed everything related to gtk in .kde/share, restarted my session but still gtk apps are using raleigh
<BluesKaj> I thought you wanted gtk effects
<eMyller> BluesKaj: 'gtk effects'?
<eMyller> well, by default, gtk apps' appearance is a tiny qtcurve that is bundled into kubuntu, right?
<eMyller> but i even created a new user account to check, but raleigh was still used
<BluesKaj> dunno about raleigh , I just ran a pure kde string to rid my install of gtk apps and "looks"
<eMyller> BluesKaj: are you on 4.6?
<BluesKaj> yes
<eMyller> BluesKaj: would you do me a favor? at your system settings > startup, check if there's a gtk-related script
<eMyller> i noticed that i had it before, but it's gone
<BluesKaj> sry eMyller , I shouldn't have tried to help , on shaky ground with this subject
<eMyller> BluesKaj: np, just check if there's something there. it'll be enough information :)
<BluesKaj> eMyller, yes, gtk-engines-qt-curve
<eMyller> mkay...
<eMyller> BluesKaj: thanks
<BluesKaj> I thought I was running pure kde , guess gtk is hard to get rid of :)
<eMyller> yeah. :(
<BluesKaj> is that bscript safe to remove ?
<BluesKaj> err script
<eMyller> don't
<eMyller> it comes with kde
<BluesKaj> due to the qtcurve
<eMyller> yup
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> good to know
<eMyller> BluesKaj: thanks anyways
<BluesKaj> what's raliegh btw ?
<eMyller> BluesKaj: that ugly default theme that gtk uses when there's no conf
<eMyller> ie, when you run gtk apps as root without appearance settings for the root user
<BluesKaj> eMyller, there were some probs with installing new themes up until a few days ago,, was finally able to get decent look for the windows and apps
<BluesKaj> eMyller, right , synaptic used to be fugly ..but i've switched to muon , mostly for reference
<eMyller> yea, that's the raleigh theme.
<eMyller> the problem here is that gtk apps are ignoring my settings and using it always.
 * eMyller wishes chromium was made upon qt
<BluesKaj> eMyller, agreed , I can't read the tab and  menu fonts on our large monitor due it's lack of kde integration
<BluesKaj> otherwise chromium would be my default browser
<eMyller> chromium is my default browser because it's awesome and because qt's webkit isn't as complete as the one shipped with chromium
<BluesKaj> I've searched and searched for a way to edit the fonts on menubar and bookmarks bar to no avail :(
<BluesKaj> Iuse it on my other linuxbox that has a normal sized monitor , but I'm on our media-server pc which is connected to our plasma tv
<BluesKaj> 1920x1080 res doesn't work with chromium menu fonts
<eMyller> weir
<eMyller> ...d
<BluesKaj> the site text can be adjusted to be legible but the menubar, tabs and bokmarks bar can't
<BluesKaj> eMyller, also you'll probly experience some flash crashes with 4.6 , it's rather unstable
<BluesKaj> frlash plugin that is
<eMyller> BluesKaj: it's good, so far
<BluesKaj> eMyller, this is what I'm talking about , http://imagebin.org/138607
<eMyller> i had crashes before, i suspected it was flash's fault. but i lost my partition and am now in a fresh maverick + kde 4.6 install. so far, so good
<eMyller> ah. my crashes crashed the whole pc.
<wqapol> During startup sendmail takes a long time to load (around 3 mins), since I do not use sendmail, I want to disable it. How can I do this in Kubuntu 10.04?
<BluesKaj> wqapol, you can remove it with your package manager
<wqapol> BluesKaj: Thanks, I used KPackageKit. It does not display list of installed apps, so I just searched for it and removed it.
<BluesKaj> wqapol, use muon , it's better
<BluesKaj> more stable and reliable
<wqapol> BluesKaj: Need to change software sources. I am on 10.04. Tried apt-get muon, but no such package
<wqapol> Need to change software sources?
<BluesKaj> wqapol, that's odd, muon has been around a while
<wqapol> BluesKaj: I have ticked all checkboxes in software sources, and even reloaded
<BluesKaj> wqapol, perhaps enable your "other" or 3rd party software sources , including partners etc
<wqapol> BluesKaj: Yes I had ticked them before http://i.imgur.com/9vtkY.jpg I think may be its not supported on lucid lynx
<nata> got whos know how to enable gdm enviroment when we are using kdm as default. (not means to changes kdm to gdm)
<james147> nata: ^^ select if from the session button on kdm
<nata> james147: friend, i did not wan to changes session(gnome or kde). is how to set so that i can get like gdm enviroment also start when we stil using kdm as default display manager
<james147> nata: you want to start gnome with kwin as the windowmanager?
<nata> gdm is important for some gtk software, without it some software cannot run properly
<nata> james147: is like that, when i using gdm as default display manager, my keybord input method can run properly, but when use kdm as default display manager , it got something problem
<nata> input method switcher & keybord input method
<avihay> well, encriptFS just worked out of the box
<avihay> after the update
<markit> hi, any way to have the mouse when click have a circle around it or something like that, so I can produce a better screencast
<markit> ?
<markit> (or any option in recordmydesktop I'm not aware about?)
<ArGGu^^> markit well you can use the track mouse desktop effect to make some stars around the cursor
<markit> mmm it crashed my desktop, I will try again
<markit> I've seen a screencast produced with gnome, I suppose, that has a circle around that is very nice
<markit> wondered if is created by the recorder program or some desktop effect
<markit> ArGGu^^: do you have any idea about how does it work? I see no difference
<markit> ok, discovered
<markit> ArGGu^^: nice but very annoying to use for a screencast
<SDemonUA> Kubunters - good evening !
<ArGGu^^> markit why it is annoying for screencast?
<ArGGu^^> too big?
<Guest80287> is  it possible to  help me  on kubuntu  and my magigjack can't run on kubuntu  and all linux system
<genii-around> Guest80287: There is currently no working linux driver for the TigerJet chips inside the Magic Jack
<wmp> hi
<wmp> what i must install to use pastebin plasmoid?
<ArGGu^^> wmp plasma-widgets-addons
<wmp> ArGGu^^: thx
<digitig> Hi -- how do I choose my screensaver on kububtu 10.10? Linux newbie BTW.
<george__> how can i set up a keyboard shortcut for the Konsole?
<digitig> Sorry if anybody has replied -- not seeing chat come through. Don't know how to drive Quassel.
<epimeth> hi everyone... my mic isn't working... can anybody help me?
<valorie> piffle, can't wait 5 mins for an answer?
#kubuntu 2011-02-19
<vbgunz> can anybody answer the question. why after a while using a nvidia gtx 460 card and effects running absolutely perfectly does the effects do a downward spiral into chugging as if I was running a 64mb card with a 2 bit interface? This has always happened and will happen after this reboot... I just don't know why it happens :/
<vbgunz> why?
<vbgunz> man I love kubuntu. been faithful to it and recommended it highly since kde 3.4. this is probably 3-4 releases now coming from ubuntu since maybe 3-4 releases before that but almost never getting an answer in irc leaves me with almost no faith in the end :/
<valorie> vbgunz: people are busy sometimes
<valorie> and I for one have no clue about your issue
<valorie> check on the forums maybe?
<valorie> irc is great when there is someone who knows your answer available
<valorie> otherwise -- the great silence
<vbgunz> it's all good, I sometimes ask without expecting a response but after that is pretty much all that starts to happen, you start wondering
<jcgs> hey, does anyone know how to use k3b to burn a cd with folders on it?
<vbgunz> jcgs: try a data burn
<jcgs> vbgunz: what's that?
<vbgunz> jcgs: a data project
<vbgunz> new project > data project
<vbgunz> find it under file
<jcgs> vbgunz:I'm already using a data project, but it won't let me add folders, only individual files :(
<vbgunz> thats a very unusual problem
<vbgunz> not sure what the issue could be
<vbgunz> jcgs: try again from scratch
<vbgunz> you can save what you've done btw
<jcgs> I did, but it still won't let me add folders, it just says "more than one folder has been selected, and this dialogue does not accept folders..."
<vbgunz> do you have 3 panes open in the main gui?
<vbgunz> top left pane is a tree browser to get to all folders, quickly. the top right pane is the data of the currently selected folder (from your left pane)... the bottom pane is your disk and what it currently looks like
<vbgunz> you can drag data from the right top pane into the bottom pane
<jcgs> i'm trying to add files to the project with the add files dialogue
<vbgunz> jcgs: try to use the drag and drop interface, loads quicker imho
<vbgunz> jcgs: do you have the 3 panes? system browser, folder browser, disk data panes?
<jcgs> vbgunz: that makes sense, it's just not obvious that's how it works
<vbgunz> ahh
<jcgs> i just thought that if I selected the 3 folders i wanted to add in the add files to project dialogue, it would add them, but obviously not
<vbgunz> I almost went nuts once too on gwenview about something similiarly simply... made me feel mega stupid
<jcgs> I guess it's like all of these things, it probably makes perfect sense if you've used roxio before or w/e
<jcgs> vbgunz: thanks a lot :) iy's totally working now
<vbgunz> jcgs: very cool, glad it worked out :)
<u19809> hi all, I need to reinstall my nvidia proprietary driver but i first need to remove it completely.  after remove of all nvidia* packages I still seem to get an nvidia module loaded as the dmesg output shows a tainted kernel because of nvidia module
<u19809> How can I get rid of nvidia completely ?
<valorie> u19809: maybe "purge" rather than just "remove" in your command line?
<u19809> I purged
<valorie> you might need to restart as well
<valorie> since the system presumably is using the module now
<wyldguy> how can i get Synaptic Package Manager sudo su in term cant locate it
<wyldguy> also is it possible to fully remove kwallet its rather agravating
<valorie> you should be able to find that in kpackagekit
<valorie> it isn't installed by default
<valorie> check out muon
<wyldguy> soon as i log on i gotta fight with it to get on my wifi
<valorie> and you might abandon synaptic, as I have done
<valorie> and actually, in 10.10, kpk is finally usable
<valorie> didn't install synaptic this time at all
<wyldguy> how can i use dolphin as root?
<wyldguy> likely need to edit sources list eh?
<valorie> kdesudo dolphin
<u19809> i want to reinstall the proprietary nvidia driver but 'additional hardware' does not detect the nvidia card (it does not offer me an install of the driver)
<wyldguy> my day just cant get better stupid sytem is borked
<wyldguy> keeps asking me for disk and hit enter i do and do and nothing happens
<wyldguy> Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<wyldguy> thats it for me im gonna move onto another system
<thangavel> <milamber> :now it works fine..thanx
<expecto> hi
<expecto> how can i install a folder i unzipped
<expecto> whats the command?
<expecto> in ubuntu 10.10
<expecto> #ubuntu
<nlsthzn> hi expecto to join ubuntu channel use the /join command
<DarthFrog> expecto:  What is the executable in that directory?  The command would be "<path to executable>/<executable name>.  If you are already in the executables directory, you can use the "." shortcut.  "." means "current directory.  So the command in that case would be "./<executable name>.  In either form you may need to preface the command with "sudo" if it requires root privileges to install.
<DarthFrog> By default, the current directory is not in your $PATH.
<DarthFrog> And, FYI, ".." means "parent directory".
<alesan> hi
<alesan> a question: the normal ubuntu is going through a lot of user interface changes etc
<alesan> will the same happen to kubuntu or...?
<alesan> I personally like when things are as close as possible to upstream, so an unpatched KDE would be best...
<valorie> alesan: we are built on the *buntu base
<valorie> but are firmly KDE on top
<alesan> ok but
<valorie> as for specific patches, you'd have to ask
<alesan> what if "you" begin to change the KDE UI or similar etc
<alesan> with patches I mean swap the position of the window buttons, put ugly colors, etc
<valorie> no
<valorie> that won't happen
<valorie> for starters, KDE is all about you in control
<valorie> so if you want to switch button placement, go ahead
<alesan> what o yo umean "for starters"?
<valorie> we go with KDE defaults
<alesan> ok good :)
<valorie> and by "we" I mean the Kubuntu community
<alesan> ok
<valorie> if you are a kub. user, and want to participate, you are one of the people with a voice
<alesan> so is canonical also "contributing" on KDE or...?
<alesan> well is there a website (or could you explain) what a kubuntu user could "contribute"? I mean, shouldn;t I contribute directly to KDE?
<alesan> I thought kubuntu was only makeing packages (yes I know it can be tricky)
<valorie> you can do either or both
<valorie> as most kub. people do
<alesan> oh ok
<valorie> Canonical contributes some, yes
<valorie> pays Riddell to develop on Kub
<alesan> Riddel?
<valorie> pays for a server, provides webspace, etc. etc.
<maco> alesan: Jonathan Riddell. kubuntu was kinda his idea
<alesan> ok
<maco> lots of Kubuntu devs write patches for KDE
<alesan> good
<maco> it's policy around these parts that upstream KDE must at least approve the patches before we merge them
<valorie> they finance lots of us to go to UDS
<maco> generally, they merge them as well
<valorie> Canonical is in many ways a community member
<alesan> I am an... "average" Qt programmer, not too good, not too bad, but I have never used the KDE libs or similar...
<maco> if upstream KDE says the patch is a bad idea, it doesn't go in
<alesan> anything I should read t oget started?
<maco> alesan: api.kde.org (now that it's finally back online...) should be handy, but i dont think there's a whole lot different to know...
<alesan> valorie, UDS?
<maco> Ubuntu DEveloper Summit
<maco> api.kde.org was offline back when i was writing my first Qt/KDE app :(
<alesan> normally I tend to write Qt only so it's more easily ported to window or mac
<maco> KDE libs have been ported now
<maco> though i don't know how much debugging they've had
<maco> valorie: does amarok run on windows?
<ruslanx> hi all. I have a small problem with ssh connection with Cisco after a certain period of falling off the console. on Cisco exec-timeout can not be changed. How to solve this puzzle?
<valorie> maco: yes
<valorie> quite a few people are running it
<valorie> they haven't gotten it going in project neon yet
<an1> how do i know my display resolution? is it in xorg.conf? what is its path?
<valorie> maco: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Download:Windows
<maco> an1: type "xrandr" and look for the one with the *
<an1> ok. got it (xrandr)
<an1> maco: thanks!
<fixman> hello. i have problem. http://img703.imageshack.us/i/snapshot1rx.png/ ant the bottom of the screenshot the panel is soooooooooooo small that i can't really use it. how can i expend it?
<valorie> wth happened to what I just typed to fixman?
<valorie> anyway, can you click on the cashew on the right-hand bottom of your screen?
<peremen> my plasma just crashed and won't start
<peremen> ah, just solved
<mogi> hello, i have an error message on bootup right after the grub menu which says that i915 symbols could not be loaded, i searched some forums and it seems that the intel_ips kernel module is responsible for this. However i have an ATI Radeon 550v on a Dell N5010 Laptop, would it cost me performance-wise if i just remove this module?
<Guest78546> how to identify myself
<nlsthzn> Guest78546: what client are you using?
<Guest78546> quassel irc
<nlsthzn> you can try /nick <new name>
<nlsthzn> Guest78546: or click on your name at the bottom right of where you type your messages and edit it there
<nlsthzn> Guest78546: ok, that doesnt work sorry... just type /nick and a new name after it
<rumen> i did it
<nlsthzn> sweet
<Guest40010> and how ti id my nick
<Guest40010> it changed back to guest
<nlsthzn> you can set your nick when you log in initiall too....
<nlsthzn> some nicks are already registered
<Guest40010> okay
<Guest40010> i have a question how to block someone in skype by ip
<nlsthzn> if you click on the top of the lists coloum you get status messages, check there for any info
<Guest40010> how to do it
<raheel> i need to  know how to limit the maximum "pages per job" using cups or lpadmin
<nlsthzn> Guest40010: sorry I have no info for skype... was still trying to assist you with your IRC clients
<basy> I just install something that install GNOME and set it as default for X, I want my KDE back, how to?
<DarthFrog> basy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<cortex|sk> basy:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<cortex|sk> aah :D
<DarthFrog> cortex|sk: Great minds think alike. :-)
<shane4ubuntu> in amarok I can't seem to find the internet button, I have three boxs, Media Sources - Playlist  - Context in that order, I would think that the internet thing would be in the Media Sources?
<shane4ubuntu> for internet radio option, with predefined radio stations
<shane4ubuntu> or is that not an option?
<DarthFrog> shane4ubuntu: Under "Media Sources", I have "Local Music" "Internet" "Playlists" "Files" & "Podcasts".
 * nlsthzn also has those, Amarok 2.4.0
<shane4ubuntu> Somehow I'm stuck in Local Music, I have a file browser that is it.
<shane4ubuntu> ahh, found it
<nlsthzn> shane4ubuntu: :) cool
<shane4ubuntu> clicked on the little Home icon at the very top
<shane4ubuntu> I kept clicking on the home in the file browser which took me home to my directory
<shane4ubuntu> is there a way to add a Talk/News type radio in there?
<DarthFrog> Yes.   Under Tools/Script Manager.
<shane4ubuntu> ahh, but I have to know the radio streaming url
<shane4ubuntu> :(  I'm not in the USA and I want to listen to radio news from the USA and many radios have it blocked.
<shane4ubuntu> so I wanted to pick from a list, but I don't see that.
<DarthFrog> shane4ubuntu: Poke around in the "Get More Scripts" section.  If nothing else, install the script for ShoutCast, which will most likely have what you want.
<shane4ubuntu> I did a quick search in the scripts, I will check again, what is shoutcast?
<DarthFrog> http://www.shoutcast.com/
<shane4ubuntu> DarthFrog: oooohh, that looks like what I want!  Thanks
<DarthFrog> You're welcome.
<Guest40010> tell me how to block some user in skype
<nlsthzn> Guest40010: http://www.ehow.com/how_2015233_block-someone-skype.html
<shane4ubuntu> Guest40010: in options there is a way I think it is under privacy, you can set it so that only people you have in your list can talk to you.
<shane4ubuntu> that is the first thing I set in skype
<shane4ubuntu> Guest40010: oh, even easier yet, Options -> Blocked People
<Guest40010> 10x very much
<shane4ubuntu> Then Options -> Privacy -> only people I have allowed for both calls and chats that will fix about everything
<Guest40010> i have another question: is it possible to send a rootkit or bck door to my linux ubuntu 1010
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1010 in drivel (Ubuntu) "out-of-date" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1010
<james147> Guest40010: possible... yes... probable... no... someone would have to be directly targting you or you have to be doing something stuid to catch a rootkit
<Guest40010> how come?
<nlsthzn> why would anyone with the skills to hack you take the time and effort to hack you?
<Guest40010> i will tell you
<Guest40010> to know everything about me
<Guest40010> they want to know my password
<DarthFrog> Guest40010: Who is "they"?
<Guest40010> anelin velev and zhivko georgiev are they
<james147> Guest40010: ^^ most hacking attempts are done automatically... not targeted... ubuntu is very secure against automated attacks, but nothing will stop a detemined attacked if they focus on you... which is highly unlikly
<Guest40010> yes.
<nlsthzn> Guest40010: as unlikely as it may be that you get targeted to get to you when you are using a version of Linux makes it so difficult... put ufw on and have good surfing habits and you will be ok
<DarthFrog> james147: In Linux, most successful attacks are via social engineering, not via worms/trojans/viruses.
<james147> DarthFrog: yea
<Guest40010> but zhivko georgiev is read books about linix and social engineering. and how to be protected from social engineering
<DarthFrog> james147: Oops, I mean that for Guest40010.  My bad.  The blood level in my coffee system is too high!
<james147> DarthFrog: :)
<james147> Guest40010: dont be stupid... dont give your password to anyone, do install things from untrusted sources
<DarthFrog> james147: I know that you know that. :-)  And now you know that I know that you know that. :-)
<DarthFrog> Guest40010: Don't leave your machine alone when logged on.
<Guest40010> why?
<Guest40010> what is the risk
<DarthFrog> Guest40010: Have a very strong password.
<james147> Guest40010: social engineering is an attack on the weekest aprt of the computer... the user... so as long as they dont do anyhting stupid you shouldnt need to worry
<DarthFrog> Guest40010: Someone sitting down in front of it and sending an email threatening to assassinate Putin and putting your name on it?
<Guest40010> and how to build a wall against social engineering
<raheel> need help to set max pages per JOB while printing to avoid accidental printing of huge amount of pages is it even possible
<DarthFrog> Guest40010: The wall against a social engineering attack is your mind.
<Guest40010> this mean what?
<DarthFrog> raheel: First thing, don't print Postscript as text.  DAMHIKT. :-)
<nlsthzn> Guest40010: common sense... don't run anything you download from strange webb sites etc... dont surf places which will attract attention to you... illegal sites and silly stuff like that
<Guest40010> could you tell me what is the differenece between www.mov.bg and www.youtube? just see some similarities.
<Guest40010> could you tell me what is the differenece between www.mov.bg and www.youtube.com? just see some similarities.
<james147> ^^ mov.bg looks like a youtube clone
<Guest40010> yes, it is the site which steals users accounts
<nlsthzn> Guest40010: this is typical a site to stay away from then :p
<Guest40010> it is created by bulgarians veselin madjarov and anelin velev to exploit users like me
<Guest40010> the bulgarian police is taken a good action for this occassion
<nlsthzn> Guest40010: nothing you install on your pc can protect you against a site like this... if you put yout user details in there you should face the consequences
<Guest40010> what kind of concequenses?
<DarthFrog> Guest40010: What you're trying to avoid.
<Guest40010> password tealing, phishing attacks
<Guest40010> rootkits. exploits
<DarthFrog> Guest40010: Keep in mind that the vast, overwhelming majority of automated attacks, etc., are aimed at users of proprietary operating systems.  Running Kubuntu in the first place is an excellent preventive measure, amongst the many other benefits.
<Guest40010> and for this reason i stopped using windows 7
<DarthFrog> Guest40010: And there is a program, called chkrootkit, which will scan your Linux system for rootkits.
<Guest40010> i have preffered linux ubuntu, linux mint or suse
<nlsthzn> Guest40010: once you add your username and password they have your info to do stuff with ... your youtube log in is also your gmail log in info... they can use it then etc. however, that site can't install anything nasty on your PC is you don't allow it
<DarthFrog> And if you're really concerned, stay away from Facebook.
<Guest40010> they use a program for uploading clips - youtube grabber, i hope you know that
<nlsthzn> Guest40010: and you have to allow this application to install/run... not much can save you from ignorance...
<Guest40010> what is the problem with facebook
<DarthFrog> nlsthzn: Education is the cure for ignorance.  Stupidity is terminal.
 * nlsthzn hopes he isn't stupid then :p
<Guest40010> their software  youtube grabber is running on windows only
<Guest40010> i do not tell or pretend i am not stupid
<DarthFrog> Guest40010: Not stupid, just un-informed.
<DarthFrog> Guest40010: And you are trying to become informed. :-)
<Guest40010> yes
<Guest40010> i am trying to be well informed
<nlsthzn> Guest40010: so you are already better protected than most :)
<Guest40010> because i am using linux ubuntu
<nlsthzn> and your here sharing information :)
<Guest40010>  yes, i was lied and cheated volutarily to give my passwords and usernames, they are not hackers, but crackers
<Guest40010> they do not have a good hacker's culture
<Guest40010> or hacker's behavior
<james147> hacker is an ambiguous term :p
<Guest40010> what do u mean ambigous term?
<sithlord48> as a real hacker i take offence to the common use of the word hacker
<sithlord48> hacker is nothing more then a slang term for Programmer
<Guest40010> yes, i tell you excuse me
 * nlsthzn doubles the locks on his firewall, there are hackers about :p
<james147> yup :)
<sithlord48> i like to write code, i find it to be fun.
<Guest40010> if you are real hacker, you have a good behaviour
<sithlord48> yes my programs behave
<Guest40010> what is the differenece between hacker and cracker?
<DarthFrog> A hacker is someone who employs hacks, elegant solutions to problems.
<sithlord48> crackers only care about breaking security systems
<DarthFrog> A cracker is one who breaks into computer systems.
<sithlord48> i.e my C project has a goto look (its not standard but it almost 10 lines shorter then the alternative)
<sithlord48> loop*
<DarthFrog> Hackers like hacks and avoid kludges.
<Guest40010> and now am I protected against cracker's attack
<sithlord48> although i will admit the project im working on is not of benifit to most people , its just a simple save game editor
<sithlord48> but its written in Qt , so its my first step to developing for Kde :P
<james147> sithlord48: :D
<sithlord48> well i suspose one should say written using Qt.
<sithlord48> if any of you play ff7 go grab a copy , http://blackchocobo.sourceforge.net (i even made windows and mac versions..)
<sithlord48> so Guest40010 are you new to kubuntu or gnu/linux in general ?
<Guest40010> yes, i am a newbie on linux
<nlsthzn> anyideas why amarok will crash when trying to open a a .asx file (internet radio channel)... always worked in rhythmbox
<sithlord48> nlsthzn:  can u open that as another playlist format?
<james147> nlsthzn: what version
<sithlord48> nlsthzn:  i would try a pls if you can they seam to work for me always..
<nlsthzn> amarok 2.4.0, link is http://www.antfarm.co.za/clients/rsg/rsg_22.asx
<sithlord48> well when i go to play media and feed it that addy  amarok crashes (2.4 on kde 4.6.0)
<nlsthzn> same here
<sithlord48> rekonq says that is a asf video , putting the link in to rekonq i get audio but not video
<nlsthzn> it is a audio feed
<sithlord48> german?
<nlsthzn> afrikaans
<nlsthzn> :)
<james147> nlsthzn: hmm, caused mine to crash as well... you might want to ask on #amarok
<nlsthzn> will crash it again and upload the data as a bug... three confirmed cases :p
<sithlord48> have you saved this playlist file localy?
<nlsthzn> no... can try it I suppose
<sithlord48> i would start by doing that first
<sithlord48> the open dialog might not like the protocal
<nlsthzn> I want to listen to some rugby damit :)
<sithlord48> i can hear it but i dont know what they are saying..
<sithlord48> it works in rekonq here...
<nlsthzn> just want to finish installing the debugger etc. then I will try again
<sithlord48> good idea , that helps a lot when submitting bugs :D
<sithlord48> ah... amarok when did you get that spash screen back ... (gonna have to disable that..)
<nlsthzn> dragon player also dies to it (saved the file locally)
<sithlord48> does anyone know how i can use cups to share my printer from my buntu server to my kubuntu desktop?
<nlsthzn> sithlord48: what are you using to listen to it>
<nlsthzn> ?
<sithlord48> nlsthzn: rekonq (the webbrowser)
<nlsthzn> sithlord48: great, I uninstalled it :p
<sithlord48> nlsthzn: try vlc it should work
<nlsthzn> let me get installing then
<sithlord48> also do you have the medibuntu repo enabled ? it says asf , and thats non free
<nlsthzn> I should have all codecs covered... have not ran into any thing yet that I can't play
<james147> sithlord48: that shouldnt cause amarok to crash... just error :p
<sithlord48> james147:  yes that i know but it will need a codec, then again rekonq should suggest you install it..
<nlsthzn> I have faith in vlc, neber let me down yet
<sithlord48> :D
<nlsthzn> :( vlc just crashed on start up... not the best start
<sithlord48> no its not
<nlsthzn> sithlord48: if I try and use the open file from inside vlc it just dies.. but opening the stream with vlc via righclick workd
<nlsthzn> works
<sithlord48> awesome
<sithlord48> maybe its an isseue w/ the file dialog.
<nlsthzn> sucks anyway...
<nlsthzn> but I will only use vlc for this stream.. for every thing else there is amarok
<mylinux> ;
<nlsthzn> mylinux: ^_^
<nlsthzn> anyone here using a sopcast player specific for KDE?
<ct529> nlsthzn: what is a sopcast
<nlsthzn> ct529: it is a streaming "protocol" over the internet... best way to describe it...
<nlsthzn> I plan on watching the greatest game on earth via the internet :)
<ct529> nlsthzn: what is that?
<nlsthzn> Rugby off course :p
<ct529> as long as it isn't cricket .... :-D
<DarthFrog> Or baseball.
<nlsthzn> ct529: cricket is also cool... world cup just started
<ct529> nlsthzn: I think japanese invented seppuku after watching a game of cricket
<nlsthzn> ct529: your nationality?
<ct529> nlsthzn: :-D:-D
<nlsthzn> ct529: american... figures ;)
<ct529> nlsthzn: me???? not really ..... Italian ....
<nlsthzn> oh well... at least you guys play rugby :D
<ct529> nlsthzn: yes, not bad that one .... :-D ....
<nlsthzn> pity getting an online feed in near impossible QQ
<ct529> nlsthzn: http://www.sopcast.org/ is the only thing I can see ....
<nlsthzn> ct529: thanks for the link... they have some info on linux players... but it doesn't seem there is anything native to kde...
<nlsthzn> got one link sort of working...
<lore_> hi
<lore_> i got problem with upgrade from 10.4 to maverick
<lore_> some1 can help me
<lore_> ?
<james147> lore_: not without knowing what the problem is
<lore_> :) sorry man
<lore_> well
<lore_> i've enabled the package manager
<lore_> to serach for new distribution
<lore_> so
<lore_> it tells me to upgrade to maverick
<lore_> i do that
<lore_> but
<lore_> when it is the 2 step
<lore_> "new channel..."
<lore_> it stop the upgrade saying there's an error
 * lore_ waitin' to get the erros message window
<lore_> well
<lore_> impossibile calcolare l'avanzamento
<lore_> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<lore_> E:Errore, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve ha generato delle interruzioni. Questo potrebbe essere causato da pacchetti bloccati.
<lore_>  This can be caused by:
<lore_>  * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu
<lore_>  * Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu
<FloodBotK1> lore_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lore_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/569211/
<Titanhoss> Anyone have any luck getting kubuntu on some of the newer Toshiba Satellite laptops?
<mastercactapus_> Anyone know how to get hdmi video working? Audio is working, tv detects signal and changes to proper resolution but the screen is just black
<Titanhoss> seems like land of the idle.
<mastercactapus_> ya
 * Titanhoss thinks the register for the Kubuntu forums is buggy... hard to do the visual Captcha if they use keys not on your keyboard
<dagopie> hola
<dagopie> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<dagopie> !list
<ct529> dagopie: what ar eyou trying to do?
<randomOfAmber> hello, I'm having an issue where there's a shadow in my screen (like a window is there) but there aren't any windows there.  it's there even if I reboot.  how can I fix this?
<kannan__> any tool to profile KDE boot ? so that time taken for logon can be reduced ?
<james147> randomOfAmber: can you post a screen shot of it?
<randomOfAmber> james147: it's gone... must be a widget thing because it changed when I started messing with them
<randomOfAmber> is there a way I can make widgets only visible from the dashboard?
<billytwowilly> hi, I'm creating a 9 TB raid array and thinking about formatting it ext4 are there any special commands I should pass to mkfs to get the best performance out of the filesystem?
<james147> randomOfAmber: yes, system settings > workspace behaviour > workspace > "Dashboard: Show an independent widget set"
<james147> billytwowilly: you will probally want to pass "-m 1"  << to reduce the reserved space to 1%
<james147> (or less if it can take decimals... though i am not sure if it can)
<randomOfAmber> james147: awesome ^^ thanks
 * james147 notes that the default is 5% and that the reserved blocks are reserved so taht only root can write to them, to stop the system dieing once the user fills the drive, 
<ct529> I am tryin to add a manually installed application to all menus in kde
<ct529> how do you do that?
<james147> ct529: right click kmenu > edit applciation, or run "kmenuedit"
<ct529> james147: nope, I would like to add from CLI and add for all the users on the machine
<ct529> james147: when I said to all the menus in kde, I meant to the kde menus for all the users
<james147> ct529: then create a *.desktop file and place it in the right location (cant remember exactly where, but 'find /usr -name "*.desktop" '  should tell you :)  )
<james147> and by "create" i mean copy an existing one :), or add an enrty in kmenuedit then copy the .desktop file it creates the the system location
<ct529> james147: i have already done, and it does not work .... that is the reason for contacting the room
<james147> where didyou copy it to?
<ct529> james147: I have added the eclipse.desktop to the right place under /usr, and even rebooted the machine
<james147> run "kbuildsycoca4" see if that helps
<james147> (and where exactly did you copy it?
<ct529> james147: both in /usr/share/applications
<ct529> james147: and in /usr/share/app-install/desktop/
<BluesKaj> james147, I neglected to add the command for adjusting menu fonts in files and dirs . Can you remind me what that command is ?
<james147> BluesKaj: not sure what you mean
<BluesKaj> id files and dirs called up as sudo the font in the toolbar and menubar are too small tom read , I need to adjust them but forgotten how
<BluesKaj> er the file
<ct529> james147: no, not even running kbuildsycoca4 (either as user or root) solves the problem
<james147> BluesKaj: you mean set the font size of root windows?
<BluesKaj> in a word yes
 * james147 notes that you should run it as root
<james147> BluesKaj: then run systemsettings as root (kdesudo systemsettings) and set them there
<james147> ct529: are you sure the .desktop file is valid? try copying one of the other ones and editing it
<james147> (and check the lsot and found in the menu)
<ct529> james147: that is what I did
<ct529> james147: lsot?
<james147> lost
<ct529> james147: do I have to reboot?
<james147> no
 * james147 isnt even sure if it will help
<ct529> james147: I did it again, cancelled the previous file, copied freemind.desktop that appear in all menus and then rebuild the cache, but no changes
<james147> ct529: what happens if you search for it in the menu?
<ct529> james147: it is not there
<ct529> james147: good it has appeared in the menu, but the menu search does not find it and the comment does not appear
<james147> hmm, never seen the search not find anything in the menu :p
<james147> ^^ s/anything/something that is in
<ct529> james147: just happened
<ct529> james147: again
<ct529> james147: so I removed the .desktop file and rebuild the cache, and it has disappeared from the menu .... let's start from scratch
<ct529> james147: again, and the comment does not appear in the menu, and the search does not find it
<ct529> james147: let's see if I reboot
<ct529> now it works, after rebooting
<BluesKaj> seem to have kickermenu glitch in kde4.6 . It launches as huge window with the top of it layerd just above the plasma panel , had resize and reset it after every boot , it's becoming a pita
<ct529> james147: mmmm .... kubuntu is in need of some TLC :-:
<james147> ct529: what version are you using?
<ct529> james147: 10.10 64 bit
<ct529> james147: by the way, if i want eclipse to open when I double click on *.java files, do I just add  to the command in the *.desktop file, or does that only work for KDE applications?
<james147> ct529: add it to the file associations in system settings  (or right click a .java file > properties > the spanner icon...)
<ct529> james147: I have already done that
<ct529> james147: what happens is that eclipse open, but it does not open the file itself
<james147> ct529: dose it work if you pass the file name to eclipse on command line?
<ct529> james147: wait
<ct529> james147: no
<james147> ct529: then its a problem with eclipse
<ct529> james147: I wonder also if the file association si set at a global level, for all the users, or only for the user that is logged in
 * james147 has a burning hate for the eclipse ide... dosnt understand why people like it so much
<james147> ct529: the file associationn is fine if its opeing eclipse... the problem is eclipe isnt opening the file
<ct529> james147: yes
<james147> ct529: and if it wont open a file from the command line then your not going to get it to from the file association
<ct529> james147: possibly because you can develop using all the languages you know, it is integrated with compiler and debugger, it is very stable, it is portable across platform, it is performant .... :-D
<james147> ct529: and if dreadfully designed, over bloated, poorly coded and dosnt even have a proper install method....
<ct529> james147: why dreadfully designed? I find it really easy .... better than anything else I have used ....
<ct529> james147: installation takes approx 20 minutes
<ct529> james147: if you want multiuser, if single user then 4 minutes
<james147> ct529: :) the plugins, for example, cannot be uninstalled once installed, the settings system is clunky.. there is like 5 places you can change the color settings, of which 1/2 are stored with the workspace, and the other half golbally...
<james147> ^^ i find i spend more time fighting with it and trying to get it "set up right" then actually doing anything useful in it
<ct529> james147: you are totally right on the settings :-D
<james147> ^^ but then again, i havent found a better ide for java...
<james147> ct529: like just yesterday, i tryed importing an existing project into it for someone, took like half an hour to get it done properly...
<ct529> james147: it sounds bad
<ct529> james147: the documentation is really bad, and often contrdictory
<james147> ct529: for what exactly?
<ct529> james147: to mention but a few? look at increasing the heap, or how to open a file from command line ....
<james147> ct529: sane programs tend to use "command file1 file2" ... try eclipse --help  or  -h
<ct529> james147: yes, that was the first thing I tried
<ct529> james147: right, I have to go .... nice talking to you
<james147> see ya
<pulaski> Hello. I have and amd64 desktop box. I've had trouble in the past installing and running kubuntu 10.10. I am going to try and grab a new live CD and reinstall. From the kubuntu download page at http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download#download-block I'm being prompted for at 32 bit (recommended) or a 64 bit version. In the past I've chosen the 64bit version. When kubuntu says the 32 bit
<pulaski> version is recommended, can I choose that version and sucessfully run and install it on my 64bit machine?
<FloodBotK1> pulaski: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pulaski> Why did I get a "Please don't flood" message from the bot?
<rluc> beunas tardes
<rluc> se puede asignar la memoria swap luego de haber instalado el sistema
<rork> !es | rluc
<ubottu> rluc: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<rork> or maybe it's some other language
<rluc> thank for information
<rork> you're welcome
<rluc> how to set memory swap after installation of the system
<rluc> i speak litle english
<james147> rluc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<TornadoXubuntu> Hello! Please I am using Kubuntu 10.10. how to compress a file and protect it with a password?
<rtdos> is there an alternative to virtual box ?
<TornadoXubuntu> rtdos: vmware
<james147> TornadoXubuntu: ark can compress files, and should be able to encrypt them as well, though i have never tried
<TornadoXubuntu> i am not able to encrypt them, am not seeing an option for that james147
<james147> hmm, maby not...
<TornadoXubuntu> is there a way around it james147?
<rtdos> that's free, TornadoXubuntu.
<TornadoXubuntu> yes there is a free version rtdos
<TornadoXubuntu> not fully functional but still
<james147> TornadoXubuntu: try kgpg
<genii-around> If you use regular zip from cli, you can use -e switch to encrypt
<TornadoXubuntu> kgpg encrypt with a password?
<TornadoXubuntu> it is requesting a key
<TornadoXubuntu> ok i got it! ~ kgpg was the answer
<TornadoXubuntu> thans james147! That was really helpful
<TornadoXubuntu> *thanks
<rosco_y> how to you set your default browser?
<rosco_y> (ubuntu 10.10)
<james147> rosco_y: for kubuntu: system settings > default applications | for ubuntu ask in #ubuntu
<rosco_y> james147: Thank you.  I am using kde, I just thought this was a more general question than that--but I do see your point!  (Thanks again!)
<james147> rosco_y: if your using kde then best to say your using kubuntu rather then ubuntu :)  if its a gereral problem then there is not harm :)
<rosco_y> Your solution worked perfectly--I looked in "System Settings" many times for "Default Application", and I guess it was in my blind spot.  It helped when you told me I can find it there :)
<rosco_y> Thanks Again!
<trudell> hi all
<trudell> hi blues
<trudell> somebody know what this means? -> #65khacking Cannot join channel (+k) - bad key
<pulaski> hello, can someone suggest where to find the md5sum hash for the kubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso image?
<trudell> is a password protected channel?
<bazhang> trudell, ask in #freenode
<trudell> pulaski, have you synaptic installed?
<pulaski> trudell, thanks for responding. No. For the time being I usning win to dl kubuntu.
<james147> pulaski: heh, they arent on the normal pages... my guesses is that they havent updated the hashes yet :S
<trudell> i donwt know about kubuntu over linux, but... can you use repositories?
<pulaski> I grabbed kubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso from http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download and that site only provides an md5sum hash for kubuntu-10.1-desktop-amd64.iso.
<trudell> synaptic is (to me) the best repository manager
<trudell> so you can # sudo apt-get install synaptic
<trudell> then you can use synaptic to search packages
<james147> pulaski: .2 was only released yesterday, might take a couple days for the hashes to update
<trudell> you can type md5sum packages on synaptic
<james147> trudell: synaptic wont help pulaski at all for his problem...
<trudell> linux comes with md5sumer, but you can install good tools in repositories
<trudell> hi jams, why not?
<james147> trudell: he is looking for a md5sum hash, not the hasher...
<pulaski> james147, thanks for responding. I plan to use the live disk option to check the integrity of the disk. If the integrity successfully checks out I imagine it will be a good dl. Do you agree or have any other comment?
<trudell> oh sorry...
<trudell> he ask for iso md5sumer of kubuntu release. my bad
<james147> pulaski: that should be enough
<pulaski> james147, thanks for your help, I'll proceed. cya
<trudell> pulaski, do you down from torrent?
<trudell> i'm sleeping today, sorry james
<trudell> freenode channel have a lot of ... they not give us response
<rosco_y> Is there a setting for activities, so that applications are, by default, only visible in the activity in which they are opened?
 * james147 thought that was the default... at least thats what they seem to do here
<trudell> kubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso MD5SUMER : b446b36430a29f3dcf0c5eb797197cac
<trudell> sorry, i'm sleeping: this is the kubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso c19e5139e10df2626055f1d9985856d7, now its true
<trudell> where pulaski is?
<james147> trudell: he left
<trudell> i'm slow like slug today
<trudell> i'm very tired
<rosco_y> james147: thanks, at least I know it's possible....for some reason my apps are open in "all activities" by default
<rosco_y> I've been looking for the cure...at least I know it's out there
<james147> rosco_y: what version of kde?
<rosco_y> dunno....
<rosco_y> how can you tell?
<james147> rosco_y: any kde app > help > about kde
<rosco_y> :) thanks, I've seen that before :)
<rosco_y> v4.5.1
<rosco_y> I like it a lot, basically just this little annoyance about the apps opening to all activies
<james147> rosco_y: hmm, might be that i am running kde 4.6 (activities where improved in 4.6), you could try upgrading (which i recommend if you want to use activities, see the topic for howto)
<rosco_y> james147: !thanks!  I'll take a look into that
<trudell> james, are you the michael james, right?
<bazhang> !ot | trudell
<ubottu> trudell: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<trudell> sorry, i'm asking because i'm confused today
<trudell> i need to know how i can use password in irc channel
<james147> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bazhang> trudell, #freenode
<trudell> so i need to register?
<bazhang> yes
<trudell> only it?
<bazhang> trudell, there are helpers in #freenode ask there
<trudell> they are not responding me
<bazhang> trudell, sure they are. ask again
<trudell> i think not, cuz they are busy talking bullshit one with other
<bazhang> trudell, I'm in there. you have not asked. also no cursing here.
<trudell> but thx bazhang, you helps me very much
<trudell> i asked, go back in chat
<trudell> but you helps me a lot, thx
<rtdos> how do i setup a telnet server or create a shell account on my system so that i can access it from another computer on my network (i don't want to access it from outside my network, i.e. the internet) ?
<trudell> rtdos: maybe this tuto helps you http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch16_:_Telnet,_TFTP,_and_xinetd
<trudell> are you using cisco router?
<trudell> bazhang, have you some good tutorial for irc?
<bazhang> trudell, for which client
<trudell> client, can i make a channel an be op?
<trudell> here, in freenode?
<trudell> bazhang: do you understood me?
#kubuntu 2011-02-20
<bazhang> trudell, no, I mean what irc client are you using; quassel, xchat, irssi, or some other
<trudell> now i'm using konversation, convencional
<trudell> but if have better client program i can change
<bazhang> trudell, okay, its been a long time since I used Konversation, they have some online documents you can consult I suppose. I use the more modern kde4 version irc client quassel
<trudell> bazhang: so quassel is better?
<trudell> bazhang: well, i will change. can i create a channel and be op and control the moderation like hre?
<bazhang> trudell, sure, but you dont need to change irc clients to do that. ask in #freenode how to create your own channels
<trudell> can you answer to me there?
<bazhang> trudell, join the channel first
<trudell> bazhang: I do not want to bore you. If you are busy i come another day.
<james147> rtdos: why a telnet server? you should consider using an ssh server instead
<lkp> hi, i have an acer aspire one d255 running kubuntu 10.04. the sound does not work. can someone plz help?
<avihay> Hi, anyone knows how to fix kate's autocomplete?
<rtdos> james147: it's for my local network only with no outside internet access.
<james147> rtdos: still, ssh isnt really anymore complex to setup,
<rtdos> just set the ports, correct, james147?
<james147> rtdos: with ssh, all you need to do is install the server (openssh-server) and start the service (sudo start sshd  (or ssh)) then type "ssh <ip address of server>" on the client
<rtdos> that's it ? thanks i'll check it out now.
<Guest83141> kjk
<raul> hi
<raul> 4.5 and 4.6 are exactly the same thing
<raul> alguien me puede decir para que carajo sirve esto
<shane4ubuntu> !es | raul
<ubottu> raul: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<raul> ah listo
<rtdos> how can i find out which desktops i have installed and how to launch them? i have a friend who uses text based login and thinks he installed several different desktops but he is not sure which ones or how to launch them.
<nikhil_> can someone help me out with the power scheme not changing when one plugs in/unplugs a charger? something to do with acpi?
<Rask> Hey all.  I'm running into an issue of mindblowing flicker trying to use Kubuntu... googling has led me to the issue with nVidia cards and powermizer, but it's telling me to put some lines in /etc/modprobe.d/options, a file which does not exist in 10.04.
<Rask> http://www.ubuntusolutions.org/2009/02/screen-flickering-with-nvidia-on-ubuntu.html
<Rask> I tried sticking them into flickerfix.conf per an ubuntu wiki article I found, but the flicker problem still exists and I've no way to tell whether it's because the lines weren't picked up or because they were and didn't help.
<Rask> Anyone have any ideas?  This is the sixth time in a decade or so that I've said "this is it, I'm going to do it, I'm going to become a linux user" and every single time I've run into a debilitating issue that keeps me on Windows, and I'm really starting to believe I'm cursed. :(
<Rask> ...Anyone?
<Rask> This is seriously driving me nuts.  There are other solutions that seem to achieve the same end that involve editing xorg.conf, but... of course, there is no xorg.conf anymore.
<Daskreech> Rask: hi
<Daskreech> Rask: If you just make a xorg.conf it will read from it
<Rask> Yeah, but I can't figure how to make that fix work... it requires inserting a line into a paragraph that's already talking about your video card
<Rask> the xorg.conf fix looks more questionable than the modprobe one anyway... can we look back at that one?  Basically I'm trying to add a couple 'option' lines to /etc/modprobe.d/options or its equivalent in 10.04.  I'm led to understand by the manpage that the equivalent thing here is just to create any old .conf file in /etc/modprobe.d/ so I've done this but it doesn't appear to work.  Is there a way to know whether the files have been read proper
<Daskreech> Rask: What's inside of modprobe.d ?
<Rask> alsa-base.conf, a bunch of blacklist*.conf files, and my seemingly not-working nvidia.conf
<Cory69> hello
<Daskreech> Rask: Sorry back and forth
<Daskreech> what's in nvidia?
<Rask> http://www.ubuntusolutions.org/2009/02/screen-flickering-with-nvidia-on-ubuntu.html
<Rask> The lines in there
<Rask> but
<FloodBotK1> Rask: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rask> This just in, I am apparently not using a driver called nvidia.
<Rask> ... Okay, wasn't flooding.  >.>;
<Rask> Anyway, I installed nvidia-current and tried to modprobe it, and it said "no such device".
<Rask> Which is somewhat confusing, because I know (and lspci knows) that I do have an nVidia card.
<Daskreech> lsmod
<Rask> What am I looking for?
<Daskreech> nvidia
<Rask> Not there
<Daskreech> or nv
<Rask> Not there either
<Daskreech> pastebin please
<Rask> There is "nouveau", which I'm led to understand is the open-source nvidia driver
<Daskreech> ah yes it is
<Rask> I can't really pastebin, I'm on a different compy here and on a text terminal there
<Daskreech> is that text terminal connected to the internet?
<Daskreech> apt-get install pastebinit
<Rask> Well, I -can-, but it's highly cumbersome :)  If you still need it, I guess I can do it, but it's not to be treated lightly (:
<Daskreech> lsmod | pastebinit
<Rask> hm, interesting
<Daskreech> it will upload it to pastebin for you
<Daskreech> very few things are really cumbersome :)
<Rask> Oh poo.
<Daskreech> It's noveau in anycase
<Rask> Heavy load warnng
<Rask> warning*
<Daskreech> from pastebin?
<Rask> Yes
<Rask> Well, anyway
<Daskreech> ah it's ok
<Daskreech> I don't really need to see it now anyway
<Rask> nouveau is currently doing the job, but I dunno if it takes the same params as nvidia
<Rask> If it does, I can try that, but how do I find that out?
<Daskreech> Rask:  http://jimmod.com/blog/2010/06/solving-fixing-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-screen-flickerdistortion/
<Daskreech> try that
<Rask> I don't have an i915 chipset. o.o
<Rask> also, I'm starting to lose faith that this fix I've been pursuing with regard to powermizer is the right one... I do not have compiz running, and they say that that's what causes the problem they're fixing :/
<Daskreech> Rask: It's a power setting
<Rask> Oh well, what can it hurt
 * Rask tries
<Daskreech> \o/
<Rask> ...Wow.
<Rask> Okay, moving the selection bar in GRUB makes things flicker
<Rask> ugh
<Rask> I am about to give up
<Daskreech> Rebooted and still flickers?
<Daskreech> what card do you have?
<Rask> an on-board geforce 7100 (Zotac board)
<Rask> How the hell do you make the screen flicker in GRUB? o__o
<Daskreech> gpm?
<Rask> GPM?
<Daskreech> By the way did you ask in #ubuntu ?
<Rask> Moving too fast to get a word in edgeewise :(
<Rask> Seriously though... what could cause graphical glitching in GRUB of all things?  It's just text, there's no reason for this.
<Daskreech> yeah that's kinda strange
<Daskreech> What kinda flicker?
<Rask> whole screen glitches for a split second and then recovers
<Daskreech> so not like a TV flicker or a resolution change?
<Daskreech> the fonts bugs out?
<Rask> Well...
<Rask> Nah, it's more a TV flicker
<Rask> you can see the screen image offset from where it's supposed to be for a second, along with some messed-upness
<Daskreech> and it does this how often?
<sri13> hi , i want to develop code for kde-edu application , where I have to start ?
<Daskreech> sri13: techbase.kde.org
<Rask> Daskreech: Every single time you move the selection bar up or down.
<sri13> Daskreech: But techbase , they are giving 4 options like nightly build , master .... , which one i have to choose ?
<Rask> I'm just utterly baffled.
<Daskreech> Rask: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<Rask> Confused, what am I doing there? o.o
<Rask> This is in GRUB, before I even load Ubuntu
<Daskreech> sri13: if you are doing something up to date you want trunk
<Daskreech> Rask: Right go into ubuntu and run that command
<Rask> Okay, but what is it going to do? o.o
<Daskreech> sri13: You can ask in #kde-edu as well
<Daskreech> Rask: it will add a new repository to download updates from
<Rask> Okay, done
<Rask> What next?
<Daskreech> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-current-modaliases nvidia-settings
<sri13> Daskreech: I want to develop the application Rocs , so which one I want to choose ?
<Rask> Okay, retrieving, but what is all of this going to do, as a whole?
<Daskreech> Rask: it will install a customised older set of drivers that should work better for your chipset
<Daskreech> sri13: trunk should be fine
<Rask> Last time I installed nvidia-common, I tried to modprobe it and it said device not found.  Should I be worried? :B
<sri13> Daskreech:  Thanks , I wuill follow the instructions there , :)
<Daskreech> sri13: :) #kde-devel will help if you get stuck
<Daskreech> Rask: where did you install it from?
<Rask> Point,
<Rask> Point.*
<Daskreech> I don't understand what that is
<Rask> I mean, you have a point. :B
<Daskreech> I still don't get it but ok :)
<Daskreech>  at least that's the first thing I thought of when you said it :)
<Rask> ok, that's done.
<Rask> What shall I do next?
<Rask> Daskreech:
<Daskreech> Rask: Umm
<Daskreech> reboot?
<Rask> heeeeeeeere we go
<Rask> nope
<Rask> still flickertastic
<Rask> Any other ideas up your sleeve? :(
<Rask> I'm starting to believe this is a hardware problem.
<Daskreech> Rask: seems widespread enough for me to think it's not
<Daskreech> kdesudo nvidia-settings
<Rask> Well, how's this for a hitch
<Rask> I never thought to look before, but
<Rask> the windows startup screen flickers too.
<Daskreech> yeah it's power cycling I'm guessing
<Rask> power cycling?
<Daskreech> it's a problem with the nvidia drivers just trying to figure out how to shut that off
<Rask> But this comes up in text mode.  o.o  That shouldn't make the GPU upshift at all.
<iulian_> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/nvidia-7100-unknown-chipset-613160/
<Daskreech> Yeah that's really weird
<Daskreech> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1471861.html might help
<Rask> Well, thanks for your efforts, but I think this compy is obsolete anyway and maybe it's time I stimulate the economy.  >_<
<Daskreech> ha ha :)
<Daskreech> or have it do soething you don't hav to look at
<goodnightvienna> morning... does anyone have experience using Transmission?
<Kolia> gorgonzola: i'm using it at the moment
<gorgonzola> ?
<Kolia> gorgonzola: sorry mis-auto-completion :)
<Kolia> it was meant to somebody who left
<gorgonzola> ok. np
 * 16SAAASA7 ñêîðî áóäó: Gone away for now
<PasNox> hello
<PasNox> i'm trying to deal with QWebView in my qt project, according to : http://www.mail-archive.com/kubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg31555.html
<PasNox> the widget is missing from the widget palette, and it's true, what i can do ??
<PasNox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtwebkit-source/+bug/674367
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 674367 in qtwebkit-source (Ubuntu) "QWebView widget missing in designer." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<PasNox> :'(
 * murphy_ ÿ ñíîâà òóò!.
<azmodeus> salve?
<Peace-> azmodeus: ?
<azmodeus> ???
<Peace-> azmodeus: what's the problem ?
<azmodeus> doh... nothing...
<azmodeus> what is this?
<Peace-> azmodeus: are you italian?
<azmodeus> yep
<Peace-> !it | azmodeus
<ubottu> azmodeus: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<azmodeus> =) thx...
<wmp> hi
<wmp> i want to install kscreenshot, in what package i can found this?
<Peace-> wmp: hi
<Peace-> wmp: ksnapshot
<wmp> Peace-: thx
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<Peace-> BluesKaj: bien
<BluesKaj> <-- bien aussi
<Peace-> xDù
<BluesKaj> got a few kde4.6 issues with plasma panel /desktop effects...herky jerky when changing desktop windows
<Peace-> BluesKaj: driver video ah?
<frigOvuotO> ho questo tipo di errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/569613/ come posso risolvere?
<Tm_T> !it | frigOvuotO
<ubottu> frigOvuotO: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<roger__> ciao ragazzi!
<roger__> A chi mi posso rivolgere per dei problemini tecnici?
<jhunold> !it | roger__
<ubottu> roger__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<roger__> Grazie a te!
<induz> hello guys why my KDEnlive crashes a lot
<induz> is someone here??
<induz> helo
<induz> good morning
<induz> bazhang, r u there?
<slug> induz: good morning. did you check bug reports ?
<induz> slug, what is that
<slug> induz: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting
<induz> after downloading kbuntu with ubuntu why my system is slow
<slug> induz: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-bugs
<slug> induz: what's your system specs?
<slug> induz: CPU, RAM, disk
<induz> intell p4 with 1 gb mem
<induz> and 30gb hd for dual booting Xp
<induz> Ubuntu is set to grow as it can
<slug> induz: why you say it's slow?
<slug> induz: 1gb for video editing is not that much
<induz> cpu=p4 Intel pentiu, 1Gb Mem, 80Gb Hdd
<induz> kdenlive crashes
<slug> induz: does it allow you to create a stack trace?
<induz> I have desktop not laptop
<induz> yes i can reload with saved project but
<slug> induz: that's not what i mean
<induz> sometimes i lose the editing
<slug> did you read the URL i sent you?
<induz> stack trace??
<induz> i am reading the website u sent me side by side
<induz> is 1gb MEM is not good for kbuntu as i was fine with Gnome and ubuntu
<induz> i installed KDE caz of kdenlive
<slug> induz: if you are editing videos, 1GB probably is not enough.
<slug> induz: do you have any swap?
<james147> induz: 1gig is enough for kubuntu... but video editing is very memory intense and you really should get more ram if you want to do that
<induz> james147, i can not go more than 2gb i guess in the current system...but I just want to do simple cut2cut
<induz> not video effects
<induz> i think when i installed ubuntu after Xp, it created some SWAP
<james147> induz: what version of kubuntu are you using?
<induz> james, how do i find out from Gnome ubuntu about kbuntu?
<induz> I dont want to log-relog
<james147> induz: if they are on the same install (ie you installed kubuntu-desktop from ubuntU)
<james147> then run "lsb_release -a"
<induz> it says no lsb, but  ubuntu 10.4
<induz> I am running Lucid after upgrading from karmic
<induz> yes Kbuntu is on same install
 * james147 suggests upgrading to maverick (10.10), kde espically kdenlive has improved allot in that verion
<induz> 10.04.2 LTS
<BluesKaj> induz, it's called kubuntu , not kbuntu
<induz> james147, I am scared as i had hell of time figuring my Dell USB wireless after upgrading to Lucid from karmic
<induz> BluesKaj, I didnt notice that, I though its k-buntu
<induz> as like u-buntu
<james147> induz: then i suggest you grab a live cd of 10.10 and see if it works
<induz> james147, as my system is way old, i dont want bloated OS with a lots of applications i dont know about
<induz> I have to get a DVD burner first
<james147> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<induz> i mean a DVD disk
<slug> induz: i have both 10.04 and 10.10. 10.04 on my main laptop and 10.10 on other old desktop computers and it works fine.
<james147> induz: ^^ and why are you worring about bloat if you are dual booting with xp and have both gnome and kde installed?
<slug> induz: you don't need DVD, just grab the CD, or you can use a flash drive. look at usb-creator-kde
 * james147 suggests NOT use the dvd... it really isnt needed by most people
<slug> induz: i mean, grab the CD .iso file, then use usb creator to install it into a flash drive, no need to burn a CD.
<slug> induz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<induz> slug, james147 I am not worry about bloated OS, I am worried about my system being OLD
<BluesKaj> how old , induz ?
<james147> induz: then thats more of a reason to upgrade kubuntu to 10.10... the newer versions of kde are more stable/faster
<induz> I dont have a wireless PCI card, i use DEll USB car for wireless and there was no driver for that
<slug> induz: do what james147 told you, try with the live from the flash drive to see if works.
<james147> induz: which is why i suggest getting a livecd/usb and testing to see if it works on that
<induz> let me get a USB. do i have to format the USB for it to work as iso media
<induz> I have never used USB for bootup, but my system has that option at bootup\
<slug> induz: use usb-creator
<induz> Thanks james and slug, i will follow your suggestions
<slug> induz: check the last URL i sent you
<induz> slug, I am reading that site
<induz> slug, is the USB drive has to have just the .iso of 10.10Ubuntu or it can also have other files on it
<induz> I have this USB which has some other files and doc files on it
<james147> induz: backup the contents to you harddrive first
<slug> induz: you need to use usb-creator, you cannot just put the file there.
<slug> induz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Creating a bootable Ubuntu USB flash drive
<slug> induz: <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Creating a bootable Ubuntu USB flash drive>
<james147> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Creating%20a%20bootable%20Ubuntu%20USB%20flash%20drive  ^^
<induz> slug, it says;'making it bootable will destroy all pre-existing files on the USB drive!"
<slug> induz: yeah
<induz> I have to backup my data first
<slug> induz: you will need an empty USB flash drive.
<induz> I have buy that then
<induz> i understood th concept now
<induz> what should i install KuBuntu or ubuntu 10.10??
<Peace-> induz: sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<induz> I want to have wine for words[ms] and kdenlive
<induz> unetbootin??
<Peace-> unthat make usb bootable sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<james147> Peace-: also usb-creator-kde ^^ which is installed by default and works nicer with kubuntu
<Peace-> james147: mmm sometimes that software got strange problems here
<Peace-> james147: i guess unetbootin is more complete software
 * james147 found the opposite ^^
<Peace-> james147: :S
<Peace-> induz: libreoffice doesn't fit for you? instead of words?
<james147> at least on later version of usb-creator.. the eairler ones where abit iffy
<induz> Should i install 10.10 or Kubuntu
<Peace-> kubuntu = ubuntu + kde destkop
<Peace-> in a easy way...
<induz> I have OO office but there is some problems with MS words files
<james147> induz: nether, test to see if your wireless works on the liveusb, if it dose then upgrade your install
<james147> Peace-: kubuntu = ubuntu + kde - gnome ^^
<induz> Thanks james147 I got u
<induz> I have ubuntu=KDE and Gnome right now
<induz> only problem is i have to relog
<induz> Ok guys thanks
<induz>  i am off to get a USB drive
<admin1> hello
<Peace-> james147: xD -gnome xD
<james147> :D
<admin1> need some help configuring file sharing....
<Peace-> admin1: samba?
<james147> admin1: install samba
<admin1> just did, sharing shows up, but all I can see is userid and password,
<Peace-> admin1: sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<Peace-> admin1: sorry
<james147> admin1: try installing "kdenetwork-filesharing"
<Peace-> admin1: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/05/05/kubuntu-904-windows-share-with-samba/
<Peace-> james147: mm? really try it  xD
<admin1> installed kdenetwork...
<Peace-> ;(
<Peace-> admin1: read my article edit the file
<Peace-> admin1: and you should get the stuff
<james147> ^^ editing the smb.conf file might be easier  then navgating the samba inerface for kde though ^^ :D
<admin1> thank you very much...been at this for TWO DAYS!!!
<admin1> peace = do I have to make a new folder if i am trying to share an entire 2TB drive?
<Peace-> admin1: nope ...just apply the stuff to your folder that you want share...
<Peace-> xD
<Tortola> muy buenas
<admin1> thanks peace
<Tortola> alguien puede echarme una mano?
<Peace-> path = /home/robert/sharedfolder
<Tortola> please someone can help me?
<Peace-> admin1: if you see comments there a a user that has shared several folders...
<Peace-> admin1: path = /home/robert/download
<james147> !help | Tortola
<ubottu> Tortola: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Peace-> admin1: path = /home/robert/sharedfolder
<Tortola> sorry, my problem is: i cannot login automactly, i have problem with my gdmsetup
<Peace-> Tortola: gdm?
<Peace-> Tortola: this is kubuntu so kdm
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> #ubuntu
<Tortola> file custom.conf i think is ok
<Tortola> ahhh sorry :)
<admin1> peace - I have several users from several different windows PC's  what should I do for valid users line
<BluesKaj> kde 4.6 and some of the new desktop/plasma themes and desktop effects aren't very compatible ..my desktop just froze using ctrl+f11 to rotate the cube
<james147> admin1: nothing, and add "guest ok = yes"  and  in the [global] section set "security = share"  that will let anyone access your share without a password
<james147> admin1: alternitive to that you need to add each user to your computer, then register them with samba and add them all to the valid users line
<admin1> okay,  one last question:  /media/COYOTE_DRIVE/ is this valid where /media is a folder on master and /coyote_drive/ is root of 2tb drive
<admin1> I see 2tb in this path when  i navigate
<james147> admin1: yes, use the path in which you can browse it...
<Daskreech> valorie: Awwww :)
 * Daskreech hugs
<james147> ^^ but make sure you use the right caplisation... all paths are case sensitive
<admin1> rock on and I am deleteing  the valid user line and replacing the text abov.e thanks  a lot...
<Peace-> sorry i was out
<Peace-> i go out :P now bye bey james147
<Peace-> have nice day everyone
<james147> see ya
<admin1> thanks PEACE!
<admin1> James147 = why do I get command not found when I issue  -  sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<james147> admin1: try smbd
<james147> instead of samaba
<Guest32508> ciao
<Guest32508> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<BluesKaj> the service command seems to be replacing etc/init.d lately ..I noticed that with init.d/networking
<admin1> ubottu okay dude, give this 50 year old a break! I'm a dos guy trying to learn this stuff,  help me get to the right place please
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vanguard_> I am looking for a clean sans font like myriad pro, is there some free alternative?
<BluesKaj> admin1, as you probly observed , ubottu is an info/factoid botscript
<BluesKaj> vanguard_, dunno why look into truetype fonts , i think they're open source now
<BluesKaj> er whynot look
<james147> !pm | admin1
<james147> and if you edited the /etc/samba/smb.conf file you dont need to use the gui dialog... which is alittle over complex :D.... is you share not showing up after you restart samba?
<ubottu> admin1: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: are you there?
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, Hi ...did removing nepomuk break your setup ?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: no, i am happy that you still remeber that :)
<BluesKaj> I'm glad you didn't use the package manager , to do because most of kubuntu-dektop would have gone with it , phoenix_firebrd
<BluesKaj> to do so
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ya
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: one small correction
<BluesKaj> that's why I don't use gui package managers
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, ok ?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i was not able to remove nepomuk, but removed virtuoso, so nepomuk doesnt start now
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: as you said when i tried to uninstall nepomuk, it was pulling the whole installation
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: how can i integrate kfind to dolphin?
<BluesKaj> did you try to start it system settings / startup&shutdown/service manager / startup services?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i didnt try that, should i try that now?
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, whynot just add dolphin to your panel
<BluesKaj> well phoenix_firebrd , if it's listed you can start nepomuk
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: no what i ment was then when i press ctrl+f, k find should open i the current directory
<BluesKaj> dunno, I'm not much on KB shortcuts , I just put apps that use frequently into the panel for quick access
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: are you using kde 4.6?
<BluesKaj> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: are you using indexed file searching, if so , are you satisfied with the search results?
<BluesKaj> i don't use indexed file searching , it's turned off , phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: good
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: thank you. see you
<BluesKaj> most apps are usr/bin, usr/sbin and any data I need like media is in the default folders in my /home dir, so personally I don't see the ned for a pc-search
 * 16SAAASA7 ñêîðî áóäó: Gone away for now
 * murphy_ ÿ ñíîâà òóò!.
 * 16SAAASA7 ñêîðî áóäó: Gone away for now
 * murphy_ ÿ ñíîâà òóò!.
<admin1> emonkey - have time for some advice?
<admin1> file share question:  windows returns server/guest as username when trying to connect to share, what do I need to change in my smb.conf
<james147> admin1: security = share  in the [general] section
<admin1> its there
<admin1> does guest = no need to be removed?  also have valid user = john  sally
<james147> admin1: for valid users to work you need an account on the server with that name and assuciate that user with samba (with smppasswd)
<james147> smbpasswd ^^
<admin1> can I issue the smbpasswd command using each username that I want to be able to attach to share?
<james147> ^^ as well you need to create a unix account first
<rtdos> how can i find out which desktops i have installed and how to launch them? i have a friend who uses text based login and thinks he installed several different desktops but he is not sure which ones or how to launch them.
<admin1> oh, can you possibly point me to a link that might help
<james147> admin1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<james147> rtdos: this is for arch, but might still provide useful info: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg#Using_.xinitrc
<admin1> thanks james
<admin1> JAMES - I got the share to show up after two days of fighting, so this 50 year old dos guy is making progress.  Now I just need to lock the kids out of the root
<james147> admin1: the root account?
<rtdos> thanks, james147
<rtdos> i lost my eth0 device and now i cant use startx i get an addscreen/screeninit error.
<Daskreech> rtdos: lost it?
<BluesKaj> rtdos, best to try the recovery kernel, then 'fix broken packages' in the dialog
<admin1> no, root of share drive...thanks  james
<james147> admin1: if you mean form the cliend(ie windows) then make sure you dont add their user to the valid users... if you mean on the server, then mount it in a location and with permission so they cannot access it
<admin1> that's what i am trying to do.  they can see the subdirectories I want them to see as I have loaded them as shares in smb.conf, now I am trying to lock the root of the share so they cannot browse to it and find
<admin1> other subdirectories
<james147> admin1: try setting "security = user" again
<admin1> okay
<admin1> how come when i try to sudo smbpasswd -L -a andrea (my wife) I get a failed to add entry for user andrea return after I enter the password.  does the password have to meet a certain standard?
<james147> admin1: does the user "andrea" exist on the server?
<rtdos> lost it daskreech. :-(
<Daskreech> rtdos: it fell out the computer?
<admin1> does now :-)  thanks
<admin1> Can I designate static ip vice dhcp in the ifconfig file?
<rtdos> blueskaj: even modeprob doesn't see it
<BluesKaj> rtdos, diyou try the recovery kernel ?
<james147> admin1: you can configure a static ip by either reserving an ip from your router (so that it always give you the same ip via dhcp) or on the computer by: http://codesnippets.joyent.com/posts/show/319
<oal> I am trying to install kubuntu 10.10 but I get this error http://dpaste.com/436855/
<oal> A problem with subprocess_
<admin1> what do you recommend.  Is WINS = yes a big advantage, if so, I will go with static on box
<oal> Ive tried both from cd and usb stick.... Same error. I have to get this sorted out today. Googleing gives me nothign
<oal> Any suggestions_
<oal> Oh, wrong keyboard layout as well. Nothing works today
<oal> That was a question mark
<BluesKaj> admin1, a hint , it's best to let /etc/network/interfaces handle your networking directly if you want a staic IP ..if you do so networkmanager can be removed
<BluesKaj> err static IP
<admin1> thanks BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> admin1, james147 I think this tutorial is somewhat clearer http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<BluesKaj> admin1, the above setup works well for me ...it was recommended by actionparsnip on #ubuntu , he's one of the networking resident gurus on freenode
<rtdos> blueskaj: how? i booted into repair mode from the boot menu. does the cd have something i can use to repair?
<BluesKaj> rtdos, did you choose the "fix brokenpackages" option in the recovery kernel ? from the grub menu
<BluesKaj> not the cd
<stephenmac7> Hello, does wireles work in the live cd ?
<rtdos> yes, blueskaj
<james147> stephenmac7: it should do
<BluesKaj> stephenmac7, usually if you're using a laptop, any outboard wifi devices take a bit more work and an ethernet connect will be needed to install the right drivers
<BluesKaj> rtdos, yes what?
<sriramoman> i use kde 4.6, sometimes when i choose folder view layout it comes like this: http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/6373/group2.png how do i prevent this ugly phenomenon from happening!
<sriramoman> this used to happen in KDE 4.5 too
<admin1_> in Kubuntu, what is the preferred terminal window and how do I load it to my panel
<admin1_> i am using guake terminal
<rtdos> blueskaj, yes, i did choose the 'fix brokenpackages' in the recovery kernel.
<BluesKaj> admin1_, kdm
<james147> admin1: konsole is the terminal application in kubuntu, you should be able to drag it to the panel to create a shorcut (if widgets are unlocked)
<BluesKaj> admin1_, oops I meant kwin
<admin1_> HELP:  I am still having problems attaching to the root of the share drive on my windows box.  When i try to mak I get a gray username box that says:  Server\Guest
<james147> admin1_: pastebin your /etc/samba/smb.conf
<admin1_> really, just paste it in here?
<admin1_> #
<admin1_> # Sample configuration file for the Samba suite for Debian GNU/Linux.
<admin1_> #
<admin1_> #
<admin1_> # This is the main Samba configuration file. You should read the
<FloodBotK1> admin1_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<warpi> hello, does anyone know how to make a mount in "/media" to show up in the tree in thunar?
<james147> warpi: ask in #ubuntu for gnome related questions
<warpi> oki
<warpi> thc
<warpi> thx*
<shane4ubuntu> warpi: basically you just want to make that the mount point, sudo mount /dev/partition /media/mountpoint
<warpi> shane4ubuntu, i added the mount to "/etc/fstab", and wrote "sudo mount -a"
<warpi> the file share is mounted, but it does not show up in thunar :(
<warpi> it do shows up in nautilus
<warpi> maybe a restart will help
<shane4ubuntu> warpi: perhaps, I'm not familiar with thunar, you probably could find more info in the #ubuntu room, that is more Ubuntu related than Kubuntu
<warpi> oki
<james147> admin1_: can you pastebin the file and post the link here
<admin1_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/569743/  when I login from another WIN box it wants a userid and password and returns win-pc/userid   in the username box.  coyote_drive is the only one that is problematic  all other shares are performing as I want
<Snowhog> Anyone using Stefan Glasenhardt's repository (ppa:glasen/intel-driver)? I'd be interested in your experience before and after using the version 2.14 of the Intel-driver.
<james147> admin1_: i am not sure you can have nested shares like that
<admin1_> I can hit any of the shares listed and the directories open fine from multiple computers, but i am definately locked out of the root directors coyote_drive from the same windows machines
<admin1_> the only problem I seem to be having is authenticating the credential between WIN and Kubuntu
<bossman> Sup.
<BluesKaj> how does one remove a network link , I mistakenly made 2 links to the samw windows pc , but there's no method, that i can find, to remove the duplicate
<james147> BluesKaj: in the places panel of dolphin?
<BluesKaj> james147,in dolphin/network
<BluesKaj> it's a network folder
<james147> BluesKaj: right click delete?
 * james147 has an option to delete them, but he enabled the option in the settings to show the delete entry... " shift + del " should also work
<BluesKaj> yeah,delete gives an 'access denued' dialog
<james147> hmm
<BluesKaj> thanks james147, shift+ delete did the trick
<BluesKaj> it's  just a link, why the deny access ? strange..
<admin1> james147 / Blues K+  thanks for all your help.  from windows XP = map drive and tell windows you want to use an alternative login.  select SERVER\USERNAME and password where server = servername of Kubuntu and  username is a registered userid in Kubuntu
<admin1> I got it working and can effectively control permissons to keep the kids out of the root of my share and subdirectories I don't want them in while allowing them to browse music store, pictures...
<AlexZion> hi guys , I don't know what's went wrongonmy system but it's every day worst , so I decide to reinstall..., but I was thinking  about try out kubuntu 11.04 which I heard is already stable enough ...., is it true !?! :D
<pako_> list
<james147> AlexZion: it is currently alpha 2.... not advised to install on  production machine... and not advised to install if you dont mind frequent breakages... but if you like messing around and dont mind everything dieing horribly then it should be fine :)
<shane4ubuntu> I think I asked this before, but let's try this again,  can I change the background color of Dolphin window?
<james147> shane4ubuntu: just the dolphin window? or every window?
<pako_> list
<shane4ubuntu> james147: just the dolphin window
<james147> shane4ubuntu: look at qt style sheets and the --stylesheet option of qt applications
<simo163> hi every one!
<simo163> how to open wax file??
<shane4ubuntu> james147: which category in System Settings?
<james147> simo163: whats a was file?
<simo163> wax
<james147> shane4ubuntu: there is no way to change the look of a single applicaion from a gui... you will have to write your own qt stylesheet and launch the application with the --stylesheet <file.pss>  option
<simo163> it's like mp3 i think hames147
<shane4ubuntu> james147: eek, ok thanks for the info.
<simo163> it's like mp3 i think james147
 * shane4ubuntu runs and hides from learning stylesheets
<james147> shane4ubuntu: its not to hard to write a stylesheet,
<james147> shane4ubuntu: http://doc.qt.nokia.com/latest/stylesheet.html  << might be a good place to start :)
<shane4ubuntu> perhaps not, but I was looking for a two click method, I got other things to work on.  Was on my Gnome laptop with Nautilus and was reminded of changing the background in Nautilus to have a 'nicer' background than plain white.
<shane4ubuntu> not a biggie, just minor
<james147> shane4ubuntu: you just need a file with something along the lines of: QMainWindow { background: white }    in it :) and add the --stylesheet <filename> to the launcher
<shane4ubuntu> james147: can it be an image file instead of a color?
<james147> shane4ubuntu: umm.... not sure
<james147> shane4ubuntu: try "background-image: url(file.png)"  ... but i dont know if it will work
<shane4ubuntu> james147: here is a good picture of what I mean:  http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/09/change-nautilus-background-color-patterns-ubuntu-10-0410-10-maverick-meerkat/
<shane4ubuntu> brb
<FloodBotK1> shane4ubuntu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shane4ubuntu> lol, wow a little sensitive there flood. :)
<shane4ubuntu> hmm, color doesn't seem to work, or image.
<simo163> anyone knows how to open wax file??
<james147> shane4ubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/569783/ worked for me :p
<shane4ubuntu> james147: is that the entire file?
<james147> shane4ubuntu: yeah
<shane4ubuntu> dolphin --stylesheet /home/shane/burlap.pss
<shane4ubuntu> doesn't seem to work for me.
<james147> ^^ hmm, works for me :p
<shane4ubuntu> I set the permissions to 755 on the burlap.pss file
<james147> (i used .qss though)
<shane4ubuntu> I copied and pasted your info, ahh, qss, let me try that.
<shane4ubuntu> although is shouldn't really matter even if it is a txt file
<shane4ubuntu> nope, qt and stylesheets don't like me.
<shane4ubuntu> ok, thanks anyway, back to work. :)
<stephenmac7> Hello, I am having problems with jockey
<james147> shane4ubuntu: hmm :s
<stephenmac7> I get the error:
<stephenmac7> installArchives() failed
<stephenmac7> I am installing wl driver
<Snowhog> simo163: Read this for information on .wax files and how to use them. Discussion is in Gnome (Ubuntu), but... http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2010/06/27/how-to-setup-internet-online-web-radio-stations-in-ubuntus-rhythmbox-media-player/
<Irwell> hi... does anyone know about desktop effects? the logout desaturation wasn't working properly (drawing weirdly) so i disabled it and there was no desaturation. when i restarted the effect remained off but log out has started desaturating properly. the problem is that the application launcher doesn't finish hiding before the desktop desaturates and part of it remains visible.
<wmp> hi
<wmp> in kubuntu is update notifier?
<wmp> i want to install update-notifier but it want to install gnome libs
<james147> wmp: there should be a kde version... and it should be installed by default
<wmp> james147: i have ubuntu from netinstall and i installed kde-plasma-desktop only
<wmp> i havent kde-full ;)
<james147> wmp: then look for the kde version of the update notifier... not sure what package it is in... though its probally appened by -kde
<wmp> update-manager-kde
<james147> that shounds like it
<james147> sounds
<wmp> but, how to run this?
<amstan> hello, how do i stop phonon from locking alsa, i cannot use flash or vlc with it while i have amarok on paused
<amstan> running kde4.6
<amason> amstan: there is a pusle audio backend i believe. If i recall correctly this is exactly the reason pulseaudio was created
<amstan> yes, i just tried pulse audio, half of the things are broken, the icon does not show up right, when i play vlc and amarok at the same time i just hear lots of static
<amstan> the center speaker is not actually the center speaker, it's some software interpolation, even though i have a perfectly fine 5.1 source
<amstan> i'm just confused why kde 4.5 worked just fine with the setup i had, now it won't play nice
<CuBeTop> hi all! does anyone have any experience with fingerprint sensors on maverick and kde4 4.6 ?
<CuBeTop> last time I tried it, I succesfully locked myself out from system, I had to use rescue mode to able to log in
<CuBeTop> I have Upek Biometric Touchchip/Touchstrip Fingerprint Sensor
<admin1> question - have 240GB of data to move from NAS drive to 2TB drive on Kubuntu file server ==what's best method to accomplish?
<james147> admin1: i would use "rsync -avhP <source> <dest>" << with if it gets intrupted when rerun it and it will continue where it left off
<admin1> that's my problem  I tried the first bit using copy / paste and it hung on a file and now I have to go back and get the file manually .  will give it a try if I can get the syntax right  will be difficult since source is NAS on linksys WRT router
<admin1> can I use the dir command to see if I can list files at a network location? so I can figure out the true filepath that this OS recognizes
<james147> admin1: rsync will only work with local files and over ssh... if the files are stored on a samba share then you can mount the share locally then rsync the files
<admin1> okay, let me see if I can work this out
<trudell> hi all, hi bazhang
#kubuntu 2012-02-13
<Vuth> what?
<beck> I can't login to my clean install
<designbybeck> frogonwheels: have you heard of or seen this problem
<Vuth> :(
<designbybeck> i'm using the username and password i had previously
<Vuth> pity
<designbybeck> a google search shows that this can be a problem
<designbybeck> i'm on my netbook
<designbybeck> I found this bug:http://ati.cchtml.com/show_bug.cgi?id=300 But I have a ATI Radon 4000+ seris not the 5000
<ubottu> ati.cchtml.com bug 300 in X11 Driver "Can't log into Kubuntu after installing ATI drivers" [Normal,New]
<designbybeck> *sigh*
<designbybeck> very frustratinng :(
<ray1claw> hello, i have a problem and need help: i installed kubuntu-full onto my ubuntu laptop (asus k53ta - llano a6, radeon 6650m), i reboot, and now i have no display.. it all goes black, and i can hear the login sounds though. Anyone?
<lolcat> ray1claw: Can you get a terminal up?
<designbybeck> ray1claw: can you press CTRL + ALT + F2
<designbybeck> i can't login after a new clean install
<ray1claw> not on normal boot.. but i can do it in recovery mode
<ray1claw> lolcat, designbybeck ^
<designbybeck> is yours 64bit ray1claw?
<ray1claw> designbybeck, yep
<designbybeck> although come to think of it i had ubuntu 64 bit and added kubuntu-desktop
<designbybeck> could go log into either desktop environment
<ray1claw> designbybeck, i think you can get through 'cuz you got a fresh install, just go into terminal from recovery, remove the commenting on the partner repos in sources.list, and then instal fglrx.. its worked for me before
<ray1claw> its the same with ubuntu..
<designbybeck> hmmmm
<designbybeck> let me try that ray
<ray1claw> lolcat, any ideas?
<designbybeck> it will not let me login anyway  ray1claw
<designbybeck> i can pull up a terminal but it doesn' take my install
<ray1claw> are you on wifi?
<lolcat> ray1claw: Just choose gdm as your login manager again?
<ray1claw> lolcat, i think i only have lightdm and kdm installed.. and lightdm is default i think
<ray1claw> designbybeck, if ur on wifi.. i dont think it'll let u access the net.. you gotta push a cable in
<designbybeck> i am on cable
<designbybeck> but this is the first restart from installing
<ray1claw> designbybeck, you gotta first open up /etc/apt/sources.list in nano or something.. then uncomment the partner part.. then install fglrx
<designbybeck> i can't log in any way
<ray1claw> designbybeck, last comment http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1859289.html
<designbybeck> gui or cli
<ray1claw> designbybeck, not even though recovery mode?
<ray1claw> booting into recovery and going into netroot?
<ray1claw> lolcat, i have the cli in recovery open, help me if you can please
<designbybeck> how do i get to recovery mode?
<ray1claw> designbybeck, reboot, then keep shift pressed.. grub menu will pop up, choose reovery there
<designbybeck> ray1claw: i had recovery mode with ubuntu
<designbybeck> ray1claw: i got to recovery menu
<ray1claw> designbybeck, read what i wrote above
<designbybeck> i am going through it
<designbybeck> well i still can login with sudo or anything therefore i don't have root and i can't ediut that file ray1claw
<designbybeck> it recovery mode it shows i'm root
<designbybeck> ooh wait a sec
<designbybeck> i might be on to soemthing
<designbybeck> *face palm*
<designbybeck> i normally don't use my first name whne doing an install... this time it looks like i did, and it defaulted to that as my username
<designbybeck> :) well i solved my problem thatnks ray1claw... now let's figure yours out
<ray1claw> designbybeck, nice
<designbybeck> ray1claw: your problems seems to be along the same lines
<designbybeck> or at least whatwe thought mine was.... the ati drivers
<ray1claw> designbybeck, yep they are, the only kicker is, i already got fglrx installed fine and running for me for a couple of days
<designbybeck> maybe an update? or rollback?
<ray1claw> designbybeck, installed kubuntu-full and rebooted just before all hell broke loose
<designbybeck> hmmm
<designbybeck> does anyone else have problems with Muon? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/855793
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 840306 in qapt (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #855793 Muon hangs when using etckeeper" [High,Fix released]
<Roge152> Is there a program I can install to get more control over desktop effects ?
<frogonwheels> designbybeck: yeah, it keeps on crapping out on the search.  once the search stops working I just restart :|
<frogonwheels> designbybeck: and 'cause aptitude is broken for multiarch, it kinda sucks
<arshinator> hi can anyone tell me if there is someway i can transfer files between two laptops running kubuntu using ethernet
<nafg> arshinator: What kind of network are they on?
<arshinator> nafg: there is no network as such.....i have just connected both of them using an ethernet (crossover) cable
<nafg> So I think you have to (a) give both of them a static ip
<arshinator> and then?
<nafg> Then (b) I think one should have an ssh or ftp server installed
<arshinator> well i just have some movies in my desktop which i want to transfer to my laptop
<nafg> I can't guarantee there isn't a better way, but try sudo apt-get install openssh-server on one, then open fish:<ip address> in dolphin.
<arshinator> hi can anyone helo in setting up NFS
<arshinator> hi can anyone help me in setting up NFS
<wowan> иди на хуй
<wowan> пизда
<FloodBotK1> wowan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wowan> хуй
<wowan> иди на хуй америкос
<wowan> сосн хуйца
<wowan> ебанашка
<wowan> хуй
<wowan> пиздва
<FloodBotK1> wowan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wowan>  fuck off
<wowan> ktd nbuh
<wowan> лев тигр
<bazhang> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<wowan> питон
<stugurik> ка ты??
<stugurik> тыкто??
<stugurik> фацыуп
<stugurik> ыуы
<stugurik> п
<stugurik> ыуп
<stugurik> ыуп
<stugurik> ы
<FloodBotK1> stugurik: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> stugurik, wowan english here
<bazhang> !ru | wowan stugurik
<ubottu> wowan stugurik: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<stugurik> пох
<wowan> америкосы сосут
<wowan> гурик лох
<FloodBotK1> wowan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wowan> апрпар
<wowan> ьппа
<FloodBotK1> wowan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wowan> спапа
<wowan> па
<stugurik> здорова
<wowan> п
<bazhang> wowan, stop it
<bazhang> stugurik, you too
<stugurik> idi on penis]
<stugurik> Ok&
<stugurik> ok?
<bazhang> !ops | wowan stugurik
<ubottu> wowan stugurik: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<stugurik> Hi
<wowan> xyi
<stugurik> oo
<stugurik> =)
<wowan> :)
<wowan> <html>
<wowan> </html>
<wowan> <xyi>
<wowan> <pizda>
<wowan> ><
<stugurik> whot is you name&
<synrusi> )))
<wowan> <><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><>
<synrusi> woman kill yourself)))
<synrusi> pizda
<stugurik> pishi po russki
<synrusi> Ja jestem polyak
<synrusi> Pishi po polsku
<apachelogger> bazhang: what is the deal at this ungodly hour Oo
<stugurik> che nado
<stugurik> ?
<apachelogger> synrusi: so, what is up with your language then?
<synrusi> All is ok with my language.
<synrusi> I just hate russian commie scum
<Tm_T> synrusi: no excuse for bad behaviour, so I kindly ask you to be nice whoever other here might be
<burazrock_> hi all, i have problems with my nvidia graphic card
<kbroulik> that Synaptics aka Touchpad KCM in Kubuntu is a third party thing and not maintained/hosted by KDE itself?
<yofel> kbroulik: it's from http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/synaptiks?content=114270
<kbroulik> ah, thanks, yofel
<floown> hi
<floown> on a fresch Oneric install I have installed Firefox 10 too. What is now the best way to read Silverlight embded in a html page like in this link http://documentaires.france5.fr/documentaires/empreintes/hubert-reeves-la-belle-histoire ?  I prefer the lightest way and I KDE solution of course :)
<floown> in Rekonq the video doesn't work too
<designbybeck> can I ask a "what software launcher" do people use in kubuntu?
<designbybeck> krunner? is the default in Kubuntu?
<hateball> Yes
<designbybeck> I was use to the super/meta key in ubuntu unity to open its launcher
<designbybeck> but I can't set just the metaa key to luanch, it wants at least 2 keystrokes
<Tm_T> designbybeck: yup, KDE shortcuts are like that, accelerator + key (and combination of multiple of both)
<designbybeck> hmmm, no way to change that Tm_T?
<Tm_T> designbybeck: no sensible way, no as far as I know
<designbybeck> i put it at meta+spacebar, like GnomeDO and Synapse
<designbybeck> thank your for your feedback Tm_T
<designbybeck> I'm new to Kubuntu
<Tm_T> np (:
<hateball> by default, if you're on the plasma desktop, ESC will bring up krunner
<designbybeck> but finally divingi into all the advanced configurations
<hateball> but... then you'd have to minimize all windows before, requiring a two-key shortcut :p
<Tm_T> I use super+r
<designbybeck> Tm_T and hateball do you use a chat client?
<designbybeck> I was using Empathy in Ubuntu, do you recommend the Kubuntu default
<designbybeck> i liked being connected to my older YahooIM and my Facebook chat
<Tm_T> designbybeck: Kopete is the way to go in Kubuntu
<designbybeck> Thanks, I'll stat setting that up :)
<designbybeck> oh and I have an ATI Radon Mobile 4000 seris video card
<designbybeck> I hvaen't done the install yet of the proprietary drivers, Things are working well without it, don't know if i should install it right now
<designbybeck> recommendations there?
<hateball> designbybeck: I also use Kopete when I use an IM client. And Quassel for IRC when I dont use irssi :)
<designbybeck> what is irssi?
<hateball> !irssi
<ubottu> irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<designbybeck> i'm blown away by Quassel! I was using XChat in ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<designbybeck> I'm trying to find where to turn off Kopete's notifications, I don't want it to pop up every time someone comes on or offline, where might that be
<designbybeck> I adjusted a few other settings, but couldn't find notifications? Is it located soemwhere else?
<hateball> designbybeck: it's inside kopete alright
<hateball> designbybeck: "settings -> customize messages" the blue exclamation mark icon thingy
<hateball> I run swedish locale so.. may not be proper translation
<designbybeck> ahhhh found it! thanks hateball i was looking in the wrong place
<hateball> designbybeck: :)
<designbybeck> are you from Switzerland hateball?
<designbybeck> west central Texas here
<LjL> ...
<BluesKaj> Northeast Ontario , here
<Kurdistan> this is a bug thats make me made :).
<BluesKaj> angry ?
<Kurdistan> possible reason: 1. kernel 2. graphical drivers 3. bluedevil
<Kurdistan> BluesKaj, yeah, this most be at least 5 restart this computer have had
<Kurdistan> it feels running windows and have virus :).
<designbybeck> uh oh Kurdistan
<BluesKaj> Kurdistan,  dual gpus , intel & nvidia ?
<Kurdistan> BluesKaj, no, only nvidia. geforce go 7400.
<Kurdistan> old card
<BluesKaj> ok, I thought it wasa laptop
<Kurdistan> BluesKaj, it is a laptop.
<designbybeck> what is it doing when it reboots?
<BluesKaj> ok ,geforce 7000 series ona laptop , interesting
<designbybeck> just a complete crash without warning?
<BluesKaj> why 2 graphics drivers ?
<Kurdistan> BluesKaj, I only have one :).
<Kurdistan> designbybeck, the laptop freezes
<Kurdistan> :) once I connected bluetooth usb and it restarted
<Kurdistan> crazy stuffs :P
<Kurdistan> :) this was the reason I hated windows :P
<designbybeck> on your laptop do you have a "bluetooth wireless on off switch"
<BluesKaj> oh sorry misunderstood your post above...I suggest using letters like a, b.c instead of numbers
<Kurdistan> designbybeck, no my friend. I buyed this bluetooth usb.
<designbybeck> so the laptop doesn't have one built in, you are using an external USB bluetooth adapter
<Kurdistan> designbybeck, exactly.
<BluesKaj> Kurdistan,  what's the device ?
<Kurdistan> :) only ones i have this day been ably to transfer file from laptop to phone
<Kurdistan> BluesKaj, Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<designbybeck> i've never had much luck doing the bluetooth file transfer with my phone and laptop
<designbybeck> but i hvaen't tried with my new Kubuntu setup
<BluesKaj> no Kurdistan , what is it , a mouse , a keyboard ?
<designbybeck> not sure it was workign on my phone I have HTC EVO with Cyanogen mod
<Kurdistan> dongle
<Kurdistan> it is bluetooth usb that I use to transfer files from laptop-phone
<BluesKaj> ok, that's anew device to me , but I'm not up to date on the new phone tecnology , I just my cell for travelling etc , or a photo once in a while
<BluesKaj> use
<Kurdistan> BluesKaj, this is a old phone.
<Kurdistan> not any smartphone :)
<designbybeck> Kurdistan: but that phone does support bluetooth file transfer?
<designbybeck> have you had it working before
<BluesKaj> I just use a usb for transferring files , but I haven't been able to make the moto app work on kubuntu , so i have to do it on windows
<Kurdistan> designbybeck, yes it worked before.
<designbybeck> ah
<orated> Is firewall disabled in Kubuntu by default?! I see sudo ufw status giving inactive status ...
<Kurdistan> should I try gnome bluetooth?
<designbybeck> sorry I don't have any suggestions for you Kurdistan
<BluesKaj> orated,  , yes , seems so ..I haven't used ufw , and mine is inactive
<orated> Then what is the default firewall application?
<Kurdistan> I managed finally send a image
<Kurdistan> hmm
<Kurdistan> but second time does not work
<orated> BluesKaj: I'd like to secure ssh, nfs and other networking tools with the help of firewall
<BluesKaj> orated,   you can use firestarter for one , or ufw whic appears to be the default
<orated> firestarter and gufw are on GTK. I don't find Guarddog nowadays which used to be for KDE
<BluesKaj> orated,  just typeman ufw in the terminal , to check the commands etc
<BluesKaj> err man ufw
<orated> Yes,  I'm on man ufw
<BluesKaj> orated,  http://kde-apps.org/content/search.php
<meNtha> hey guys
<meNtha> i need a java, for enter to my netbank
<meNtha> wich package i have to install?
<BluesKaj> orated,  type firewall in the searchbox on the left , for some reason the right url doesn't show in the addressbar
<orated> BluesKaj: Yes, thanks
<BluesKaj> meNtha,  look for open-jdk in your package manager
<meNtha> it works
<meNtha> thanks
<hamLUCE> nick faLUCE
<szal> !fixboot
<Kurdistan> BluesKaj, hi. good news I can send files.
<Kurdistan> but only 1 at time, after the file transfer finishes laptop freezes.
<Kurdistan> so to send second file I need to restart laptop
<qw-Russian> BluesKaj, hello
<Kurdistan> http://imgur.com/vK4bT  <<--- one of the error message
<Kurdistan> I managed to take screenshot
<qw-Russian> BluesKaj, reinstall Linux by Spark
<jimmy51_> is there a command i can run to see if a package were uninstalled at some point in the past?
<jimmy51_> (i think during an update it uninstalled something i actually need)
<Kurdistan> jimmy51_, yes there is.
<Kurdistan> go to var/log/apt and there you have history
<jimmy51_> cat /var/log/apt | grep "packagename" ?
<jimmy51_> oh.. apt is a dir
<jimmy51_> full of tar.gz files.
<Kurdistan> jimmy51_, cat /var/log/apt/history.log
<jimmy51_> Kurdistan: it's blank... it looks like it compresses to a tar.gz and starts fresh periodically.
<jimmy51_> i guess i'll have to decompress and cat them one by one
<jimmy51_> thanks!
<Kurdistan> jimmy51_, np. my is not tar.gz :)
 * BluesKaj checks , not compression here either
<BluesKaj> no
<qw-Russian> i am used Spark by Linux
<Kurdistan> BluesKaj, any idea about my problem? :)
<Kurdistan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/840525/ <<--dmesg output
<BluesKaj> Kurdistan,  sudo update-usbids
<Kurdistan> BluesKaj, it downloaded something
<Kurdistan> should it do that?
<Kurdistan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/840535/
<jimmy51_> i see in my package management UI i installed an app on 09/23/11... no record of uninstall, but it is gone.
<jimmy51_> i'm baffled.  where did it go!?!
<designbybeck> I'm back at work for the first time with my new Kubuntu install. My main system is a Dell 17 Studio, that I plug into a Dell Monitor with a Display Port. I was hoping it would be plug and play
<designbybeck> But the display port isn't displaying. In the Display Settings it shows it is connected
<designbybeck> and lets me select size and such. I want it on the left side of my laptop display, I select that and nothing save/apply and nothing seems to push to the displayport
<designbybeck> I have an ATI Radon Moblity 4000 Series graphics card. Do i need to install the ATI drivers  before it will work? Also does ATI screw up how nice my Kubuntu install is running now? :(
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,  lspci -nn | grep VGA , should tell us which graphics card then we can determine which driver is required
<designbybeck> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc M96 [Mobility Radeon HD 4650]
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,  ok , do you have the ati catalyst installed ?
<designbybeck> no i do not BluesKaj, this is a clean install of Kubuntu
<designbybeck> I had it installed when I was using Ubuntu 11.10 64bit
<designbybeck> this is Kubuntu 11.10 64bit
<designbybeck> do I just install it the same way? I always had oddities with ATI in Ubuntu Gnome/Unity. I hope I don't with Kubuntu, It is running so purdy' right now
<BluesKaj> I'm not totally up on the latest ati  ctl apps , buy i thought the catalyst gave you a gui control interface with switching options
<designbybeck> Also I used StartUp Disk Creator in Ubuntu to make Bootable USB Drives , what should I use in Kubntu for that
<designbybeck> It does have that BluesKaj, I was just worried it make make things clunky or something under Kubuntu, But I guess I have to give it a try
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,  it's just a gui , not a daemon
<designbybeck> hmmmm
<designbybeck> So I should just download the drivers that are for Ubuntu 11.10 and that should work with Kubuntu 11.10
<Kurdistan> BluesKaj, lets see I am building bluez obexd latest for kubuntu 11.10
<Kurdistan> maybe that will fix it
<Kurdistan> if not it is not kde related
<BluesKaj> designbybeck, install the recommended driver in systen settings > additional drivers if any are listed
<ubuntu> bbb
<ubuntu> visit http://www.hacktree.in
<Kurdistan> BluesKaj, also obexd update.
<designbybeck_> There are BluesKaj, one says post release update
<designbybeck_> do I do them both?
<dwbear> is there another irc channel for ubuntu server?
<designbybeck_> BluesKaj: do I need to install both drivers? they are the same, just one says (post-release updates)
<designbybeck_> neither says "recommended"
<designbybeck_> dwbear: the only one I've used is #ubuntu-server
<BluesKaj> postrelease-updates would be the one to use , since it's an updated version of the default driver , designbybeck_
<designbybeck_> gotcha, and that is recommended vs. getting it off amd's website?
<qw-Russian> help me please
<BluesKaj> dwbear,  yes just type /join ubuntu-server
<BluesKaj> qw-Russian,  help with ?
<qw-Russian> i am install Linux - Spark, but my keyboard does not obey
<qw-Russian> but when write in Vkontakte - nothing, not write
<BluesKaj> qw-Russian, sorry , i know nothing about Spark
<dwbear> BluesKaj: many thanks
<qw-Russian> bad
<Ddpbf> qw-Russian: wich layout?
<Ddpbf> i presume you tried russian on
<qw-Russian> not understand you
<Ddpbf> Wich keyboard layout
<qw-Russian> and
<Ddpbf> you were using when you tried
<Ddpbf> to type
<Ddpbf> in Vkontakte
<qw-Russian> Ddpbf, do you speak russian ?
<Ddpbf> not much
<DarthFrog> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<DarthFrog> qw-Russian:  You might get better help in #ubuntu-ru
<designbybeck_> BluesKaj: The Addtional Drives fail
<designbybeck_> Here is the Jocky.Log http://www.pasteall.org/29119
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog,  I already recommended he join the Russian chat , he insists on asking in here
<BluesKaj> designbybeck_, reboot
<BluesKaj> BBL ...stuff to do.
<designbybeck> Ok BluesKaj, I now have both displays working. But all desktop effects and display rendering is torn and choppy and ugly :(
<designbybeck> :((
<BluesKaj> designbybeck, is your graphics onboard or pci ?
<designbybeck> Laptop
<designbybeck> Dell 17 Studio
<BluesKaj> using VGA output
<BluesKaj> ?
<designbybeck> ATI Mobliity Radeon HD 4650
<designbybeck> DisplayPort
<BluesKaj> sorry dunno displayport
<designbybeck> this is kinda what it does with Ubuntu Gnome/Unity, it just draws the windows ugly and harsh, I don't have desktop effects anymore
<designbybeck> Its when I install the ATI drivers
<BluesKaj> ok, but without the ati drivers , you have displyport out put at all ?
<BluesKaj> no displayport output , that is
<designbybeck> well it seems i had to install the ATI drivers before I can get the display port working
<designbybeck> but that is when i lost all the pretty stuff
<designbybeck> correct
<BluesKaj> is there way to turn the laptop display off while still displaying thru the port ?
<designbybeck> maybe, but i use it as  my 2nd monitor
<BluesKaj> are they cloned or ?
<designbybeck> no i finally got them off cloned
<designbybeck> so they are handeling correctly as far as side by side and i can move windows from one desktop to the other BluesKaj
<designbybeck> I'm on Dells tech support to see if I can get an NVIDIA card for this laptop!
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,  ok , open system settings>app appearance>style>graphical effects , choose whatever works , probly hi res and hi cpu , dunno if that will work , but it's worth a try
<designbybeck> ok Thanks for your help BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,  the higher graphics/cpu settings will of course drain your battery power pretty quickly
<designbybeck> BluesKaj: I hardly EVER run this sucker on battery
<designbybeck> 4gb of ram, Intel i7, 17" display
<designbybeck> 1GB video card
<BluesKaj> yeah , hi ngraphics pretty weel requires the ac dongle
<BluesKaj> .I have an entry level acer laptop that my daughter is supposed to return to me sometime this spring ... handy when we're outside in the summer .. I miss it
<BluesKaj> tthat's a nice laptop , designbybeck , by the look of the hardware it should handle your graphics requirements without any problem
<designbybeck> right as far as the specs go
<designbybeck> but ATI on Linux has always caused me pain!!
<designbybeck> i have desktop computers with onboard intel cards that run GREAT!
<BluesKaj> yeah agreed , I went nvidia , even a couple of elcheapo cards are worth it
<BluesKaj> i have 2 linux desktops with 7600gt and 8400gs cards
<designbybeck> those are NVIDIA right?
<BluesKaj> yup
<designbybeck> maybe i'll have to gjust get my own personal laptop and use it for work as well
<designbybeck> Dell Tech support said they didn't have an NVIDIA card for my laptop
<BluesKaj> I bought the 7600 from a friend and the 8400 from an online seller...the 7600 altho it's a bit old is working very well , better then 8400 IMO
<designbybeck> ah
<designbybeck> how much ram do they have?
<BluesKaj> lemme check
<designbybeck> BluesKaj:  it looks like some kind of error between ATI and OpenGL I'm guessing
<designbybeck> Kwin
<designbybeck> Hmmm from this one post i read, Going to  System Settings >Desktop Effects and Advanced : Unchecking VSync and it clean things up
<designbybeck> Well this made me a happy camper!!! :D
<designbybeck> *fingers crossed!*
<BluesKaj> 7600gt has 256 RAM, the 8400 refuses to give ,,think it floats up to 512
<designbybeck> cool
<BluesKaj> the 8400 was only 40 bucks online , and it's a pcie
<BluesKaj> the command is , sudo lspci -v | less ... there may be a more effewctive command , but I forgot to add it to my cli commands list
<yvj> how to register???
<yvj> please help anyone!!
<BluesKaj> !register | yvj
<ubottu> yvj: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<yvj> Thanks a ton ubottu... can u advice on one more thing..
<yvj> I am a bioinformatician... and I was wondering if there are any other chatrooms or groups that support the cause
<designbybeck> what does that mean yvj?
<yvj> My initials!!
<designbybeck> lol no
<designbybeck> the bioinformatician
<yvj> ohh..
<yvj> i get it..
<yvj> sorry. my bad.. i was looking for some help regarding the ongoing projects in the area of bioinformatics...
<yvj> and therefore wanted to ask if chat rooms exist in that particula area
<designbybeck> what does that do? or for?
<DarthFrog> a bioinformatician is a statistican specialising in biology.
<designbybeck> HMMmm
<yvj> well.. also protein design, protein engineering and many other aspects of biology that need some computation
<designbybeck> i take it you are using Kubuntu yvj? Do you use all OSS for bioinformatician?
<designbybeck> or in the field of biology
<yvj> no
<yvj> do you mean open sound... then no
<designbybeck> Open Source Software = OSS
<yvj> well.. there are open source softwares available..
<yvj> their numbers are increasing day by day..
<yvj> many pple use their own perl, python and java program..
<yvj> along with R for statistical analysis
<designbybeck> do you use any? The reason I'm asking, is I work for a university doing faculty development. I am always looking for more OSS to teach and showcase to faculty
<designbybeck> We hvae a few using R, we are hoping to do a workshop on that soon
<yvj> well.. i know perl and python applications in the area of bioinformatics...
<yvj> wow..
<yvj> thats cool..
<yvj> i am kinda dabbling in R right now
<designbybeck> nice!
<designbybeck> the bad thing about what i do is just the research on finding some of the software, I don't know all the "biology" or stats side and what they need or could do with it
<yvj> oh.. i could lend u a hand in that..
<designbybeck> that would be great
<designbybeck> where are you from yvj?
<yvj> if you could give me the details of the package.. then i could go through it and get back to you..
<yvj> as far as the biology is concerned
<yvj> i am in virginia, usa
<yvj> what ab u?
<designbybeck> Nice, I'm in west central Texas
<yvj> wow
<yvj> great
<yvj> when are u online.. generally.. and this is my first time with IRC.. so what other channels can u suggest..
<designbybeck> :)
<designbybeck> most of the time from 8-5pm CST
<designbybeck> and randomly after that in the evenings
<designbybeck> here are some of the channels I am in: #bigbluebutton, #gimp, #blender, #inkscape, #kaltura, #kdenlive, #kubuntu, #moodle, #mypaint, #opensoureecology, #mahara, #opensourcemusicians, #vinux, #wordpress
<yvj> ok.. thanks.. will check those out.. the open source biology looks interesting
<designbybeck> Open Source Ecology
<yvj> ohh
<yvj> ya
<designbybeck> http://opensourceecology.org
<designbybeck> they might be getting into Biology now that I think about it
<yvj> hmm
<designbybeck> they'll be doing things like planting and growing crops
<yvj> ya..
<yvj> so what kinda softwares do u work with
<designbybeck> i do design work mostly
<designbybeck> so Blender, Inkscape, GIMP, MyPaint
<yvj> ya.. that explains the gimp and inkscape
<yvj> tell me.. how close do these softwares get to final cut pro anf photoshop and all those tools made by mac
<yvj> *and
<designbybeck> well all the ones i just listed run on all platforms
<designbybeck> i taught photoshop for years, so i already knew the skill set, just had to learn a little different way of doing things
<yvj> ya.. but speaking in terms of performance.. are they at par with eachother
<designbybeck> I love Blender and Inkscape, they have great communities behind them and are moving along nicely!
<yvj> hmm
<designbybeck> be back in about 15mins yvj
<DarthFrog> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<yvj> do u do film shooting as well.. because my fiancee is a documentary film maker
<DarthFrog> yvj: Take it to #kubuntu-offtopic please.
<yvj> ohh.. ok.. didnt know that.. my first time here
<DarthFrog> No problem.
<bogdan_c> hello ... is there a way to repair the libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_bytes_unref
<bogdan_c> ?
<DarthFrog> bogdan_c: Have you done a system update?
<bogdan_c> yes
<DarthFrog> Try it again.
<bogdan_c> the problem was mine ... i wanted to test gimp devel so was necessary to update the pixbuf ...
<DarthFrog> Ah, then you'll likely get more help from the GIMP folks as they've likely encountered the problem themselves.
<bogdan_c> thank you ! i guess i'll have to wait a bit ... strange that gimp works but firefox, inkscape and mypaint is broken now
<bogdan_c> my bad ...
<DarthFrog> Personally, I'd suggest backing out of the changes and running the gimp devel in a virtual machine.
<yvj> see you around designbybeck... thanks for the startup tips
<DarthFrog> Actually, I'd suggest running all alphas and betas in virtual machines.
<bogdan_c> i agree ... sadly i have a slow machine as native, a virtual will just not work i guess ... will be a good lesson for the future :)
<azmodeus> hi all...
<BluesKaj> BBL, ..errands
<azmodeus> I've got a problem with my hp 6735s and the wifi... kubuntu doesn't recognize it... why could it be?
<azmodeus> 'till this morning it was ok now i've reinstalled the system and this is the result....
<lethu> azmodeus, have you tried launching the Additional Drivers in the System menu?
<azmodeus> hmmm... not yet...
<lethu> azmodeus, your wifi driver might be there
<azmodeus> ok... so I must search the additional drivers in the system menu
<lethu> azmodeus, also have you updated your kernel before wifi stopped working?
<azmodeus> no... well, Ill try to explain better what happened...
<azmodeus> uhmmm... I've installed kubuntu succesfully saturday... and this morning I've got a problem with \dos recognizing at the start of the system (dont know what it means) and reinstalled the system in the same partition... till this morning wifi was working...
<lethu>  \dos?
<azmodeus> now the led of "power" that indicates that wifi is on is turned off... and with linux I cant use that, because I can just turn off with that switch... (even the same problem with this board...)
<lethu> azmodeus, do an $ lspci
<azmodeus> yep, I think it is something of the win installation ... I've formatted a partition that I mean to use as data... but It seems there was something after the kubuntu installation...
<lethu> and look for your wifi hardware in the list
<lethu> you might have to do $ lspci | less
<lethu> if the list is too long
<lethu> azmodeus, have you installed kubuntu without formating the hd?
<azmodeus> Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<azmodeus> that's the hw
<peace> azmodeus: iwconfig
<azmodeus> lethu, uhmmm... nope... i've formatted but this is the third system installed... ^^
<azmodeus> peace ok, do you want the output?
<lethu> azmodeus, have you tried the Additional Drivers window?
<peace> azmodeus: yes
<azmodeus> as said before not yet... I must do it later...
<azmodeus> lo        no wireless extensions.
<azmodeus> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<azmodeus> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"NETGEAR"
<azmodeus>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:22:3F:55:59:4E
<azmodeus>           Bit Rate=36 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm
<FloodBotK1> azmodeus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lethu> azmodeus, you may find your driver there
<azmodeus> sorry for flood... =( ok, I will search there... if not, I'll be back ok? thanks a lot! ^^
<lethu> azmodeus, np
<azmodeus> see ya later...
<lethu> azmodeus, later
<designbybeck> yvj: you still around
<azmodeus> I'm back... nothing to do... I cant download the additional drivers since I haven't the connection...
<Myth> Ethernet?
<azmodeus> mmm... I'll try later... at the moment I'm not able to... btw, I would like to understand why in the last installation I didn't need to do all that... :D it has installed all by itself...
<peace> azmodeus: your wifi is a broadcom
<azmodeus> yep... and sucks... >.<
<peace> so they can work with firmware + open driver
<peace> or ... ndiswrapper
<azmodeus> uhmmm.... what does it means??? (sorry)
<peace> opensource driver + firmware
<peace> closed source driver + ndiswarpper
<lethu> peace, the opensource driver isn't a long term viable solution
<peace> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<lethu> peace, azmodeus, https://sites.google.com/site/vslashlog/home/fixes/wifibroadcomdriverkernelerrmsgs
<azmodeus> I've ever got the same problem with kde... and it was surprising that saturday it worked by itself...
<azmodeus> lethu, should I try this add???
<lethu> azmodeus, the blacklisting?
<peace> 1 test the wifi via terminal
<azmodeus> uhmmm... didn't read that name... =) isn't good?
<lethu> not until you have installed the driver from Additional Drivers
<peace> iwconfig => get the name of your wifi
<peace> sudo iwlist STUFF scan
<peace> stuff is gotten with iwconfig
<lethu> ...........
<lethu> peace, peace
<azmodeus> hmmm.... ok... listen... I've to go now... but I'll be back soon... and hope you'll be there too! :P so we can still try to solve this problem... btw I'll try also the ethernet connection...
<peace> lethu: what?
<azmodeus> see you later guys....
<qw-Russian> help me by Delphi from Linux
<qw-Russian> i am install Lazarus but that there activation not all functions and possibilities
<andrew__> hi
<designbybeck> Just realzied you can MMB click on the desktop to paste a note of what is in memory
<andrew__> fe
<andrew__> ау
<andrew__> есть русские ?
<qw-Russian> yes
<alerticus> yep
<designbybeck> is there a Pandora widget for KDE?
<qw-Russian> thanks people if are help me
<qw-Russian> good bay
<em> I installed the Catalyst 12.1 diver from the AMD webpage and then things got slow when i would move a window it would not move smoothly. Any ideas why that would happen or how to fix that?
<em> 12.1 is the latest driver for amd cards like mine.
<designbybeck> em do you have desktop effects turned on?
<designbybeck> were things running smooth before then?
<DarthFrog> em:  What card?
<em> designbybeck: probably. How can I tell? Should I have them turned off?
<em> DarthFrog: the card is HD 6870
<em> Radeon HD 6870
<em> designbybeck: yes things run pretty smoothly with the default open source driver I guess. But I want to install the proprietary one for other reasons.
<designbybeck> em System Settings>Desktop Effects
<designbybeck> see if they are turned on em
<DarthFrog> em:  Did you try the distro's fglrx driver?
<em> designbybeck: okay Im checking.
<em> DarthFrog: Im woried to try fglrx because my purpose is to ultimately do bitcoin mining with this.
<DarthFrog> The fglrx driver is from AMD.  It might not be the latest & greatest (which isn't working for you) but is tweaked to run in Kubuntu.
<em> designbybeck: yes desktop effects are enabled.
<em> DarthFrog: yeah that doesn't sound so bad. I think I will give it a try if need be. I just hope it might not overwrite other stuff.
<em> DarthFrog: does the flgrx give you some version of the catalyst driver?
<DarthFrog> yes
<DasKreech> em: I suppose if you wanted to be more specific catalyst gives you some version of fglrx
<yvj> #Python
<BentFranklin> My apt-gets and updates are failing.  This is on intrepid.  Is it too far gone to expect updates, are the servers ossacionally down, or am I doing it wrong?
<rork> BentFranklin: Intrepid's end of life was april 30th 2010: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<BentFranklin> Are the repos gone or just no longer updated?
<EvilResistance> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<EvilResistance> BentFranklin:  ^
<EvilResistance> its past end of life
<BentFranklin> Okay I guess that means eol == sol.  Thanks.
<jessie> BentFranklin: Why is this machine running such an old version?
<BentFranklin> I use it for an internal Wiki and its so mission critical I fear updates.
<BentFranklin> I'll just learn how to move the Wiki.  Shouldn't be TOO hard.
<jessie> BentFranklin: You may want to go with Debian, then. Its life cycles tend to be much longer.
<yofel> the repository for EOL releases are on old-releases.ubuntu.com
<yofel> still usable, but no security or bugfix updates
<BentFranklin> yofel: That's what I was lookiong for!  Thanks!
<BentFranklin> yofel: sources.list is my new best friend
<DasKreech> BentFranklin: :-)
<DasKreech> BentFranklin: Though if you are looking for many year stabilty you may want to do Debian/ RHEL or CentOS
<macram> hi
<macram> i have a problem with apt-get
<macram> i tried to install hddtemp via apt-get
<macram> and... http://pastebin.com/1EfhbVnf
<macram> the point is: google-chrome-stable is not installed in this computer (chromium-browser)
<macram> ideas?
<sean__> try sudo apt-get update then install hddtemp
<macram> sean__ first thing i tried, doesn't work
<macram> update works fine, install doesn't run
<sean__> have you tryed the software centre ?
<macram> also fails
<sean__> what happended if you try to install google chrome ?
<macram> i don't want to install google chrome
<sean__> well if you install it you can allways remove it after
<sean__> just need to see if it can find the archive
<sean__> do you use the chromium web browser
<macram> yep
<sean__> try removing chromium and install hddtemp
<sean__> or reinstall chromium
<macram> ok, sean__, thanks for your help
<sean__> no problem
<macram> but i'm not looking for a "try and mistake" solution
<macram> i would like to know WHY i'm getting that error message and HOW can i get rid of it
<DasKreech> macram: apt-cache policy google-chrome-stable
<macram> DasKreech: this things says i have installed google-chrome-stable
<macram> DasKreech: google-chrome-stable:
<macram>   Instalados: 16.0.912.63-r113337
<macram>   Candidato:  16.0.912.63-r113337
<macram>   Tabla de versión:
<macram>  *** 16.0.912.63-r113337 0
<FloodBotK1> macram: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<macram>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<DasKreech> From which repo ?
<macram> DasKreech: dunno, I didn't install this thing.
<DasKreech> macram: doesn't mean that it wasn't installed
<macram> DasKreech: i know
<macram> /var/lib/dpkg/status said it was incomplete
<macram> this is going to hurt: i'll try to comment the google-chrome thing in that file
<macram> and then update && install
<DasKreech> macram: may want to check your logs to see when it first mentions that package
<macram> ok
<macram> don't try this: it fails xd
<DasKreech> I would expect that
<macram> DasKreech: Ok, failing is another way of learning
<macram> so
<macram> What logs should I check?
<DasKreech> well /var/log should be instructive
<DasKreech> dpkg logs I would hope
<macram> DasKreech: 2012-02-05 21:12:05 status half-installed google-chrome-stable 16.0.912.63-r113337
<macram> DasKreech: seconds before the installing of google-talkplugin
<DasKreech> Well there you go
<Torch> macram: try apt-get install -f google-chrome-stable, that should finish installing it, then you can remove it
<macram> Torch: File not found.
<Torch> macram: what?
<macram> I have spanish locale
<macram> So i can't paste you the error
<Torch> macram: surely you can run apt-get
<macram> but i think adding the google-chrome-repo would do the trick
<xourii> is this the help area too?
<macram> ok
<macram> adding the google chrome repo doesn't do the trickç
<DasKreech> xourii: Yes it is
<macram> DasKreech
<DasKreech> macram: does the apt-cache policy show which repo it came from?
<macram> I can't install google-chrome-stable: apt-cache finds it (without description)
<macram> but apt-get -f install google-chrome-stable still fails
<verone9z> french ?
<macram> DasKreech: nope
<DasKreech> macram: Ah cute
<DasKreech> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<DasKreech> !ca
<ubottu> Canadian Ubuntu users can be found in #ubuntu-ca aussi #ubuntu-qc
<DasKreech> Ah. oui
<macram> DasKreech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/841095/
<verone9z> je tape sa ou ?
<verone9z> ???
<macram> DasKreech: the line starting with 7.0.517 (blah blah blah) and after it didn't appear until i added the repo
<DasKreech> macram: So someone tried to install it and removed the repo
<DasKreech> verone9z: ?
<macram> DasKreech: I told you, I think the google-talkplugin messed this up
<DasKreech> !fr |Désolé. Lisez ce verone9z
<ubottu> Désolé. Lisez ce verone9z: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<macram> DasKreech: but that plugin works fine
<DasKreech> macram: possibly. I haven't seen the logs so I can't say
<macram> DasKreech: I checked them before
<macram> I pasted the first line with a mention of google-chrome-stable
<DasKreech> but if you find the repo then it should have an update
<macram> i found and added the repo
<macram> BUT
<DasKreech> ok and then tried to remove the google-talkplugin ?
<macram> the message still appears (after apt-get update)
<macram> i'll try this
<verone9z> thinks
<macram> same message
<macram> i'll just try to install chrome from the .debç
<DasKreech> verone9z: vous êtes les bienvenus
<DasKreech> So it's from the official chrome repos?
<macram> DasKreech: yep
<macram> Installed
<macram> AND THE SAME FUCKING ERROR
<FloodBotK1> macram: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasKreech> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<DasKreech> can you remove google-chrome-stable now?
<macram> nope. same error.
<DasKreech> apt-get -f install google-chrome-stable ?
<macram> DasKreech: and apt-cache policy dumps the same output
#kubuntu 2012-02-14
<macram> DasKreech: same error.
<DasKreech> macram: sudo apt-get install google-chrome-stable --download-only
<macram> DasKreech: same error.
<macram> Please tell me you're not telling me random parameters
<DasKreech> No It should download the archive and put it in /var/cache/apt/archives
<DasKreech> That's the only reason I can think of why it would be complaining about no archive
<DasKreech> or run ls /var/cache/apt/archives/*chrome*
<macram> DasKreech: File doesn't exist
<DasKreech> macram: well may want to hunt down that .deb file then
<macram> DasKreech: from wherE?
<DasKreech> I would presume the google-chrome repo
<DasKreech> https://www.google.com/chrome/eula.html?platform=linux ?
<macram> DasKreech: installed it before
<macram> doesn't change
<Sentynel> hi guys, got some really odd behaviour on my system. the system monitor is showing the CPU usage permanently at 100%, but in the list of processes there's at most a handful of processes using a percent or two each. I'd assume it's a system monitor glitch, only my system keeps randomly locking up for a few seconds exactly as if the CPU was redlined. this has persisted after a reboot. any ideas?
<DasKreech> macram: Not sure what archive it's speaking of there. I would presume it's ... wait you installed it and you have no .deb in /var/cache/apt/archive ?
<macram> yep
<macram> well
<macram> it looked installed
<macram> BUT
<macram> it's not really installed
<FloodBotK1> macram: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<macram> Muon didn't throw error
<DasKreech> Sentynel: run a rootkit detector
<DasKreech> macram: use dpkg ot apt-get
<DasKreech> or
<DasKreech> Sentynel: or check if system monitor is filtering by user
<Sentynel> DasKreech: system monitor is set to all processes; no suspicious responses from rkhunter or chkrootkit
<DasKreech> Sentynel: can you verify the 100% usage with top and htop ?
<macram> ok
<macram> i quit
<macram> i'll reinstall ubuntu
<Sentynel> DasKreech: htop is showing ~75% usage (fluctuating) on each core, and nothing that accounts for that in the process list
<Sentynel> uh, that just dropped to about 15% on each with much less variation for no reason that I can see... system monitor is still showing 100%
<jschall> What's the safest way to install the latest nvidia beta (295.17)?
<DasKreech> Sentynel: I would say file a bug but I don't even know how you would replicate that. does it still occur on logout/relogin ?
<DasKreech> !driver
<DasKreech> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Sentynel> DasKreech: I rebooted and it persisted. I have no idea how to replicated it. it's also worth noting that the CPU graph in the system monitor fluctuates, despite the display at the bottom showing CPU 100% permanently, but both cores are on 100% the majority of the time
<Sentynel> htop's figures still seem to be sane, so I'm not sure why they were elevated for a while when I started it
<DasKreech> Sentynel: could it be that the SVG cache isn't refreshing?
<DasKreech> oh wait no it's the other way around the monitor is changing but the numbers are pegged
<Sentynel> yeah
<DasKreech> What version of KDE?
<Sentynel> 4.8
<Sentynel> from the official ppa
<Sentynel> http://img853.imageshack.us/img853/2098/sysguardweird.png here's a screengrab of htop and the system monitor
<DasKreech> Sentynel: you have a large load for a 18% CPU usage
<Sentynel> yeah, I don't know why the load averages are so high
<Sentynel> I do have a file copy operation to an external device running at the moment; I don't know if IO waiting shows up in the load averages
<Sentynel> (I did check, and there's no link between the copy operation and the system monitor's output)
<xourii> Muon software center keeps crashing on me...what's going on?
<xourii> It's a fresh install of Kubuntu and everything..
<ubuntu> Hi there!
<ubuntu> Hi room
<xourii> Hi
<ubuntu> does anybody know how to install lexmark printer driver?
<xourii> What is a good browser to use with Kubuntu?
<ubuntu> I find that firefox is better than reqonk
<xourii> Yeah, I've had problems with rekonq
<xourii> It opens a crapload of tabs/windows
<xourii> for no reason
<DasKreech> xourii: chromium might be good
<DasKreech> !lexmark
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ubuntu> Thx ubottu
<DasKreech> xourii: what's going with Muon ?
<DasKreech> Sentynel: Still 100 ?
<Sentynel> DasKreech: huh, well. the numbers have started agreeing with the graphs now. but they still don't agree with htop's figures.
<DasKreech> I'd poke ivancuvick about that. He's a pretty well informed person on that phenomenon but he's not on IRC now
<Sentynel> hm, righto, will keep an eye out
<xourii> What do you guys think about the Opera web browser?
<xourii> Is it any good?
<DasKreech> xourii: It is as long as you can stand closed code and development
<DasKreech> Sentynel: ivan@fomentgroup.org or http://identi.ca/ivancukic
<xourii> How well does Kubuntu work with android phones?
<Sentynel> DasKreech: cheers
<DasKreech> xourii: It doesn't
<DasKreech> oh wait you mean as in mounting them?
<DasKreech> not installing Kubuntu on them?
<xourii> DasKreech: Like, putting music and such on it
<DasKreech> xourii: Oh. umm I can't speak in general since I don't know how most android phones would do it but I've done it 1/2 a dozen times on the Epic 4G
<Sentynel> most android phones should just behave as usb mass storage devices when you plug them in and press the mount sd card or whatever button on the phone
<Sentynel> you can just copy/paste music on from the file manager or a media player like amarok
<xourii> One more question..
<xourii> I'm updating Kubuntu after a fresh install, and it seems to be stuck on 59%....
<xourii> it says
<xourii> running dpkg
<DasKreech> xourii: Still?
<puh> me so hooooooooooni
<Guest3792ddd9> OK
<Guest3792ddd9> I can not access to my Secondary HDD.
<Guest3792ddd9> 한국 사람 계신가요?
<dragon_> ellow ? cna any ooone help me out ?
<dragon_> can any1 help me out ?
<DasKreech> dragon_: hmm?
<dragon_> i am having troubles with this new os an inneed of som asstance
<DasKreech> dragon_: anything more specific ?
<DasKreech> dragon_: you can ask
<dragon_> well im tryin to get tha video codes to work, i start a video, well it says it downloaded an instaled tha codes needed, but then it dont play tha video, i close outa tha video player, an open a video again jus to get tha download an install tha codecs
<DasKreech> dragon_: install the package kubuntu-restricted-extras
<dragon_> an how do i go about that, i am new to this kubuntu os... i have used tha ubuntu os tho
<DasKreech> dragon_: Ah. Well you can open Muon and do that or if you are comfortable with the command line you can type in sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<dragon_> not good wit comand line utilities... nor was good with dos.. lol....im used to somthin like a windows enviroment... ok, an were do i find tha Muon program.... sry 4 tha hassell
<DasKreech> dragon_: alt+F2 -> muon
<dragon_> thanx
<dragon_> this os is dfntly alot diff then that of tha ubuntu gnome os
<hc_> hola
<dragon_> is that were i will find most of anythin i would want to install, thru tha muon ?
<dragon_> Wich of tha muon's should i use for searching software..tha software center or package manager
<clone1018> Hey, having some networking problems, basically, I'm connected via eth0 to the internet, and it randomly disconnects
<Charlie__> umm..hello good people where can i get the nickname liist in this quassel client
<em> When I installed the catalyst 12.1 driver (the latest) from the AMD website: (1) when I rebooted the splash screen was gone, and (2) the desktop was painfully slow, like when you reposition any window you get window tearing.
<em> is the fglrx that is packaged by Ubuntu actually the catalyst driver offered by AMD?
<lethu> em, nope
<em> what is it then?
<lethu> em, you can find the proprietary driver in Additional Drivers in the system menu
<em> are you sure that fglrx isnt the proprietary driver?
<lethu> well, it's too late in the night, so I am not sure
<em> i dont blame you. im not either.
<lethu> em, wait I'll check for you
<lethu> em, yes fglrx is AMD's driver
<lethu> sorry for the confusion
<lethu> em, you can access the amd control center via this command -> $ amdcccle
<em> hm.
<em> if the fglrx is AMD's own driver then I don't see why you can't just install the package rather than installing it from the website.
<em> for the purposes of bitcoin mining.
<casb> hello good people of kubunthoo
<casb> i was wondering if someone could help me with this little issue of myne
<casb> since i just instelled linux yesterday
<casb> and am pretty sure its no biggie
<casb> ..?
<casb> umm
<casb> any1?
<lethu> casb, just gon on
<lethu> go on*
<lethu> you won't get help if you don't describe your problem
<casb> im here im here
<casb> just figured out the /windows channel #vdfoi command
<casb> :)
<lethu> gratz
<lethu> you have won 1 kudos
<casb> windows even
<casb> thanks :)
<casb> window !
<casb> i wrote windows so many times in my life apperantly
<casb> anyhow i instelled the tiger pckg which is some sort of securty analysis program
<casb> and with it the sendmail (deamon?) came
<casb> which i think was 32bit ..me havin 64bit thinky instelled
<casb> after running this tiger (for what i had absolutely no reason to run in the first place)
<lethu> casb,  go on
<casb> i uninstalled it with the --purge
<casb> but i think/know that all the packages that it was depended upon stayed
<casb> and there surely isnt ione easy way to role this whole process back pr is there
<casb> i cheked the dpkg.log and have a pretty good idea what came with it
<casb> so my question is
<casb> in umm..wait
<casb> synaptics packadge manager
<casb> i now have two sendmail things installed
<casb> and jack and some other stuff that came with the 'tiger'
<casb> is one on by defauld with this distro or not
<casb> i really have no reall good overall perspective of what im doing here
<casb> and also there are two entrys of it in etc/passwd .. ?
<casb> one after another
<casb> any of these making any sense ?
<casb> never used spm before in my life :S
<DasKreech> casb: :)
<casb> lol
<casb> what ?
<DasKreech> casb: I think that it should be ok
<DasKreech> what does whereis sendmail say ?
<casb> w8
<casb> sendmail: /usr/sbin/sendmail /usr/lib/sendmail /usr/share/sendmail /usr/share/man/man8/sendmail.8.gz
<casb> grrr ..any1 know how to put the "window" over all lines in bx ?
<casb> cos right now i have 3/4 statur and 1/4 #kubuntu and its really stresfull on me
<casb> done >)
<DasKreech> Hmm?
<DasKreech> what window over bx ?
<casb> im on terminal bit*hX
<casb> its /windows grow [number of lines]
<casb> so what do you guys think should i just leave the packagas that tiger cam with or 'unclick' them in synaptics ?
<casb> i mean its no biggy i just dont know am i running a mail deamon now
<casb> was i running it prior ?
<casb> am i not running it but its just installed beceuse of some other stuff ....
<casb> is it there if u do a fresh install ?
<casb> do i need it ?
<casb> ...im not making any sense eh
<casb> cmon tellme what to do here .. i know for all the other stuff 'tiger' came with like chkrootkit, e4, jack,.. that i can remove them , i just dont know about this sendmail
<casb> pardon, m4 , not e4 :)
<bsidb> The Recent Documents Menu in KDE is not geilivable enough, does someone else have the same feeling?
<Guest60510> bsidb: I'm interested in knowing what "geilivable" means
<bsidb> Guest60510:"gelivable" is a popular Chinglish word means "awesome" in English
<bsidb> the word came from China and became "officially" admitted by the Chinese government in a news report in 人民日报. The New York Times also reported the word's popularity among Chinese network users.
<fille12> any css pro here?
<andrew__> hello
<alex____> 7alex7
<zorael> Where do you enable expanding folders in the Details view in Dolphin again?
<krinetic> Hello! What is the best msn messenger for kde? Should I use kopete, amsn or kmess ?
<orated> Hello! I sometimes suddenly get this pop up - http://imagebin.org/198867 - and then there is no sound. How can I fix it?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<orated> Hello! I sometimes suddenly get this pop up - http://imagebin.org/198867 - and then there is no sound. How can I fix it?
<Ezim> orated, have you installed pulseaudio things?
<orated> Ezim: Oh yes. State: installed
<Ezim> orated, take no
<Ezim> and take do not ask
<orated> Ezim: ?
<Ezim> orated, mean the picture you send.
<Ezim> Do not ask again for this device. mark it. then choose no.
<Ezim> orated, kmix is not starting for you?
<orated> Ezim: Well, then how is it relaed to pulseaudio. I think system uses also often. Should I uninstall pulseaudio? And if I check it to not to ask again and click no then it would just stop the audio anytime without error.
<orated> Kmix seems to work fine
<Ezim> orated, you only get this message?
<orated> Yes
<Ezim> this message is no harm
<orated> And
<Ezim> like I write before;Do not ask again for this device. mark it. then choose no.
<orated> ..I get that when switching user or on kdesudo and other times just randomly. Sound then come back only after restart
<orated> Ok, thanks
<Ezim> orated, np.
<Ezim> orated, try restart and make does thing that normally pop up this message.
<Ezim> if it does not come anymore and no other problem is there
<Ezim> then your problem is solved
<Ezim> if not :) we must find other solution
<Ezim> brb need to log out.
<orated> !pulseaudio
<orated> !info pulseaudio
<ubottu> pulseaudio (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0-0ubuntu3.1 (oneiric), package size 854 kB, installed size 3148 kB
<orated> !info alsa
<ubottu> Package alsa does not exist in oneiric
<csgeek> I was trying to connect to a vpn server using openconnect, though I don't see a network-manager-openconnect-kde yet.  Is it not supported through the GUI yet?
<BluesKaj> !alsa
<orated> !info also-source
<ubottu> Package also-source does not exist in oneiric
<orated> !info also-oss
<ubottu> Package also-oss does not exist in oneiric
<BluesKaj> !alsa-base
<BluesKaj> hmm, odd because alsa is installed by default
<orated> What is the default sound server used in Ubuntu?
<orated> hm
<BluesKaj> !info alsa-base
<ubottu> alsa-base (source: alsa-driver): ALSA driver configuration files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.24+dfsg-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 136 kB, installed size 516 kB
<orated> is optional
<designbybeck> goodmorning cool kids
<BluesKaj> strange it installed on 12.04 from the alpha livecd
<Ezim> BluesKaj, :) the new nvidia driver is out.
<BluesKaj> hey designbybeck
<BluesKaj> Ezim,  295 ?
<Ezim> 295.20 :)
<Ezim> working really great
<designbybeck> I asked this question, but not sure if i saw a response yesterday... In Ubuntu i used Startup Disk Creator to make a live usb drive, How do I do that in Kubntu
<Ezim> designbybeck, unetbootin
<Ezim> works good
<orated> !info usb-creator-kde
<ubottu> usb-creator-kde (source: usb-creator): create a startup disk using a CD or disc image (for KDE). In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.34 (oneiric), package size 68 kB, installed size 308 kB
<designbybeck> ah yes, I have used that one as well Ezim,
<designbybeck> i'll check that one as well orated, thank you
<BluesKaj> well Ezim I belong to the school where if it ain't broke , don't fix it
<Ezim> BluesKaj, thats good. for me it was before broken and it got fixed :).
<designbybeck> *sigh* I know that "place" all to well BluesKaj
<designbybeck> We use Blackboard LMS,.....it SUCKS!
<designbybeck> but they don't even want to try Moodle LMS
<BluesKaj> designbybeck , but I'm not afraid to experiment either , once I have a stable setup I try not to try too many new offerings even within an alph/beta setup
<designbybeck> that is good
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,  LMS  ?
<designbybeck> Learning Management System
<BluesKaj> ok , Im strictly a home user , so workplace apps etc aren't in my scope
<designbybeck> gotcha,
<designbybeck> you mentioned school eariler didn't know if you were a student or worked at one
<BluesKaj> I did use MS OSs of various versions up to W98 at work ,but  then I retired and now I spend a lot of time during the winter months here .
<BluesKaj> altho I have other projects besides Linux on the go as well
<BluesKaj> I mentioned school ?...don't think so :)
<Ezim> BluesKaj, :) but your passion is towards our kubuntu :P. aint that right?
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> we should all join #kubuntu-offtopic to discuss personal projects etc
<designbybeck> joining now BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> cool
<Meinomiswuascht> does anybody know how to get rid of those annoying "cannot read from backend" error messages in kontact?
<Ezim> Meinomiswuascht, any screenshots?
<Meinomiswuascht> ezim: no, not now... It's probably a problem with the akonadi backends
<Meinomiswuascht> if I get one: where should I put it?
<BluesKaj> akonadi, what a pita , most ppl don't even need it
<Ezim> Meinomiswuascht, I always disable nepomuk
<Ezim> and uninstalling akonadi needed application
<Ezim> :) then I get rocksolid system
<Meinomiswuascht> yeah, but if everyone would do this, nobody would help the kontact team fixing bugs... ;-)
<BluesKaj> akonadi can't be uninstalled afaik , it takes the whole kubuntu desktop with it
<Meinomiswuascht> and I actually don't really like thunderbird
<Ezim> Meinomiswuascht, yeah :) when they fix I will not need to uninstall endless of things
<Ezim> and change to gtk application likes thunderbird
<Ezim> BluesKaj, not neccesery to uninstall akonadi only uninstall application depending on akonadi
<Ezim> like kmail
<Ezim> kontact
<Ezim> etc
<Meinomiswuascht> The thing is that kontact/akonadi/nepomuk actually would be great if it worked. Loads of good stuff
<BluesKaj> Meinomiswuascht,  after 9.04 kmail/kontact was absolutely ruined
<Meinomiswuascht> I know, I'm on Linux since 2006
<BluesKaj> yes Ezim , i also disable akonadi in system startup & shautdown
<Meinomiswuascht> Always using kde. Just prefer it to gnome
<Ezim> BluesKaj, good for you :).
<BluesKaj> and nepomuk
<Meinomiswuascht> well actually nepomuk is a lot more stable now. Doesn't crash all the time. Still takes a lot of cpu, but less than before...
<Meinomiswuascht> have to go. See you another time!
<BluesKaj> Meinomiswuascht,  you might want to investigate krusader , it's search option finds files just as well as nepomuk and it doesn't use a clunky daemon that uses up resources
<BluesKaj> it's also a gret file manager
<BluesKaj> great
<BluesKaj> bummer
<BluesKaj> BBL
<BoomerBile> i know there is a command you can execute on the command line to change your rendering provider, i've used it when i installed 11.04 and had issues with ati, nvidia, and intel drivers choosing the wrong provider for my card... anyone know how to select the 3d provider from the command line ?
<Torch> BoomerBile: do you mean setting the QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM env var?
<BoomerBile> not sure... but i found my answer... update-alternatives --config gl_conf
<athanor> hi
<athanor> anyone knows how to fix this?  line 2:  6312 segmental fault
<athanor> I am trying to installl a program called Molden
<athanor> and when I try to run it, with comand gmolden, the error appears
<athanor> anyone knows how to fix this?  line 2:  6312 segmental fault,  I  am trying to installl a program called Molden, and when I try to run it, with comand gmolden, the error appears
<sila-levy> hi
<sila-levy> hello everyone
<sila-levy> hhh
<Riddell> hello, welcome to #kubuntu
<sijxowrl> hello]
<markus__> moin
<Rovanion> What package can I install to get some sort of volume icon in the trey?
<Ezim> Rovanion, kmix is there.
<Ezim> or you can add widget
<Rovanion> Ah, kmix added an icon
<Ezim> :)
<JuJuBee> Can I umount /home (separate partition) while booted into os and change the UUID to mount a new HD I just set up?
<GradysGhost> This chan seems a bit quiet for having 276 users.
<yofel> JuJuBee: unmounting /home while you're logged in as a user that has his home directory in there will probably not work. I should worked while logged in as root (wich is discouraged). You could mount the new one, copy over what you need, change the UUID in fstab and reboot
<yofel> -.-
<rosco_y> what should I install to listen to audio cds?
<Ezim> rosco_y, you mean codecs?
<rosco_y> Ezim: thank you.  I a newb, and when I put an audo cd in my drive, nothing happens.
<Ezim> kubuntu-restricted-extras
<rosco_y> is that a repo?
<rosco_y> or an install package?
<Ezim> search for that with muon
<rosco_y> ty, what is muon?
<Ezim> or open konsole and write: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<rosco_y> Thank you very much :)
<Ezim> np
<opapo> rdesktop closes with a segmentation fault and no other information
<opapo> where do I go for errors?
<maxjezy> hello, anyone know how to fix the bug with overlapping softwaretabs in the panel
<maxjezy> sometimes 2 tabs overlap
<maxjezy> looks so ugly
<maxjezy> using the KDE 4.8
<maxjezy> kubuntu
<Ezim> maxjezy, welcome :).
<opapo> rdesktop will "Segmentation fault" if I close a window on my Windows XP box
<maxjezy> Ezim, grrrr!
<Guest73022> a
<Ezim> maxjezy, :) you have got your answer elsewhere.
<yofel> maxjezy: if you get an empty panel space while it does that, I filed a bug about that a while ago as I get that too with the default task manager. No response yet :/
<yofel> Ezim: he did?
<Ezim> yofel, he could also use task manager with icons
<Ezim> yofel, yeah :) from swedish loco channel.
<yofel> right, which is what I'm doing righ tnow
<Ezim> yofel, :).
<maxjezy> well, i found a easy way to fix it when it happends
<maxjezy> just press printscreen
<maxjezy> and then they go back to normal
<maxjezy> not able to printscreen the bugg
<maxjezy> a smart bugg
<Ezim> maxjezy, have you tried "my" solution to your problemo? :)
<maxjezy> Ezim, no
<maxjezy> cuz i cant find that stuff
<maxjezy> now i did
<maxjezy> and i did not like it
<jmichaelx> maybe should be asked in off-topic, but is there a way to set the font in thunderbird according to actual size, rather than relative size (smaller/larger)??
<aguitel> is anyone using razor qt desktop ?
<jmichaelx> aguitel: i have just starting making some use of it
<Ezim> maxjezy, oki.
<aguitel> jmichaelx, side by side with kde ?
<maxjezy> now that Kubuntu is not supported by canonical
<maxjezy> can we have blender ppa and blender installed by default?
<maxjezy> all great operativesystems should have blender
<jmichaelx> aguitel: no. i have installed it on a laptop running xubuntu
<jmichaelx> so, alongside xfce
<maxjezy> it's the biggest and most devoleped software
<maxjezy> and it's not by default
<maxjezy> that kinda sucks
<aguitel> jmichaelx, what is your opinion?
<maxjezy> dont you think?
<jmichaelx> aguitel: i am not sure i can say yet for sure, but my feelings have been very positive so far
<jmichaelx> aguitel: i have waned to see a much lighter Qt-based DE for a LONG time
<aguitel> jmichaelx, can i remove all kde (kubuntu) stuff ,and remain razor ?
<maxjezy> aguitel, if you did install the metapackage with aptitude
<jmichaelx> aguitel: not exactly sure what you mean by that, but i guess you would only need whichever parts of KDE you want
<maxjezy> just uninstall it with aptitude
<maxjezy> then all KDE packages go away
<aguitel> jmichaelx, maxjezy remove with the first line of this page:http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<maxjezy> that's one hell of a line
<aguitel> maxjezy, what means
<jmichaelx> good god, managing fonts in thunderbird sucks arse
<Ezim> jmichaelx, I use freesans instead of default ubuntu one
<Ezim> jmichaelx, try to change colour to oxygen cold
<Ezim> if that helps
<jmichaelx> Ezim: my problem is that i cut and pasted something into an email, which changed the font.... right now, i am just trying to get things set so that the entire email is using the same font/font size. sounds like it should be easy, but it hasn't been.
<Ezim> jmichaelx, hmm. I have not thunderbird installed yet.
<Ezim> jmichaelx, you can try: http://packages.netrunner-os.com/pool/main/k/kde-gtk-config/
<Ezim> maybe temp. solution
<Sentynel> jmichaelx: use edit > paste without formatting to stop that happening
<jmichaelx> Sentynel: i have tried that, but that didn't seem to change anything
<jmichaelx> in other words, it still changed the font settings
<tele15> hey there, i am upgraded 11.10 to kernel 3.0.0-16, after that no boot with this kernel, i am running on an crypted disk, with 3.0.0-15 anything is still fine. But 3.0.0-16 only put me to grub shell, without asking for crypt pass. Any Ideas?
<MrCrackers> tele15 can u use tory encyrption method
<tele15> Give me a hint ?
<tele15> i used the alternate install with lvm and encrypted disk at inital install, and since then all kernel updates gone fine.
<lalozero> ola ?
<lalozero> alguien que me pueda ayudar ?? o.O
<lalozero> hola.....
<lalozero> ecooo..... ecooo.... cooo... coo...ooo... oo... o.
<lalozero> estan ?
<lalozero> alguien sabe como instalar el gerix wifi cracker ??
<lalozero> ingles o español ??
<jmichaelx> since installing kde sc 4.8, synergy/quick synergy has been giving me fits
<Darkwing> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
#kubuntu 2012-02-15
<Ahoalton> how come certain devices work with gnome, but not KDE?
<jmichaelx> Ahoalton: what kind of devices?
<Ahoalton> like my blutooth
<Ahoalton> and do you know of any power saving utilities jmichaelx for my lappy
<yvj> #UBUNTU
<Ahoalton> with windows 5.5 hrs of battery with ubuntu i'm luck to get 2.5
<Ahoalton> my fan always runs
<jmichaelx> Ahoalton: i would think that bluetooth should be DE agnostic. what specific problem are you having?
<jmichaelx> Ahoalton: which version of kubuntu are you running?
<BenPA> wow is it ever quiet in here
<naught101> I booted kubutu today (oneiric), and I suddenly can't open anything. eg. if I try to run rekonq, or firefox, I get a bouncy icon on my cursor, until it times out, but the program doesn't ever start. If I run them from the console, it hangs (apparently indefinitely)
<naught101> Where should I start looking?
<naught101> I can't even start vim from the console..
<naught101> hrm.. ok, I can, but it hangs. when I ctrl+c, it spits out errors Error detected while processing /usr/share/vim/vimrc:
<naught101> and the like
<naught101> I can then enter it without my config
<tele15> use live cd - rescue, look if disk full
<naught101> tele15: disk isn't full
<tele15> maybe mounted read only?
<naught101> tele15: kde starts, and some programs start with it (ones called by the saved session)
<naught101> tele15: mtab: /dev/sda1 / ext4 rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0 0 0
<tele15> maybe create a ne user via shell, test if it works all with new fresh profile
<naught101> hrm
<tele15> as a first step
<naught101> I don't think it's something to do with linux in general, I think it's something to do with kde. I will try moving my .kde
<naught101> back soon, if it does work :)
<naught101> exit
<Draggor> For the walk through desktops popup window, how do I make it list the icons of each running thing on each desktop?
<VICTICOM> Hello?
<VICTICOM> Hello fellas.
<kubunoob> hello
<kubunoob> anyone awake?
<arjul> hi
<arjul> i am new to kubuntu
<kroonrs> hi arjul - if you have a question, please feel free to ask
<kroonrs> if anyone around is able to answer, they will try
<azbarcea_> hello everyone ...
<azbarcea_> i have a problem with apt
<azbarcea_> the same discribed here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11667234
<azbarcea_> the problem is that any-get install, upgrade doesn't fail but reports errors
<azbarcea_> does anyone has any suggestion?
<excognac> hi all
<excognac> hi all
<excognac> got problems installing a dell printer
<excognac> anybody can help?
<peace> excognac: http://localhost:631/printers
<excognac> peace: thanks I tried to install the driver from sh script, now trying to print with lp from the command line, no success at all
<floown> hello
<floown> In a Kubuntu Oneric I have installed VLC plugins to see some Silverlight video instead to use Moonlight (to old for a site). But the plugins always crash on this page http://documentaires.france5.fr/documentaires/empreintes/hubert-reeves-la-belle-histoire what can I do please?
<excognac> i will go crazy, please help: how do I change the permissions for a shell script on a cd?
<excognac> just chmod?
<mydogsnameisrudy> you want to change it on the cd?
<excognac> yes
<mydogsnameisrudy> dont think you can just change it on the cd you might have to copy to hd then change it then reburn a cd
<excognac> cos for chmod u+rwx it obviously says read only filesystem
<excognac> wait, this is an install cd for a printer
<mydogsnameisrudy> your installing a printer?
<excognac> yep
<excognac> but it says It seems Qt library is not installed, or X display is not accessible.
<excognac> ****  Custom Qt library will be configured for use with this package.
<excognac> GUI mode installer execution failed, proceeding in text mode
<mydogsnameisrudy> hmmm ok im not sure what to do with that sorry
<mydogsnameisrudy> ive never used install cd for printers
<mydogsnameisrudy> never had trouble installing the drivers hmmm
<excognac> ok, let me know how do you it then please, cos I also tried to set it up with CUPS, no success
<excognac> *do you do it
<mydogsnameisrudy> what is the  printer
<excognac> dell 1130
<mydogsnameisrudy> did you try the print manager then?
<excognac> yes, test page printed, then can't print anything else
<mydogsnameisrudy> so it finds the printer in the setup
<excognac> now everything is removed
<excognac> sure it does
<mydogsnameisrudy> do you set it to default printer?
<excognac> yep
<mydogsnameisrudy> sounds like the printer is there your just not printing to it
<mydogsnameisrudy> what are you printing from
<excognac> pdf okular
<mydogsnameisrudy> hmm can you see the dell 1130 in okular when you go to print?
<excognac> yes
<excognac> just nothing happens
<mydogsnameisrudy> hmm i see a few printing problems in okular on google
<mydogsnameisrudy> looking at them
<mydogsnameisrudy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7941120
<excognac> fortunately in the meanwhile chrome crashed and kde desktop too
<mydogsnameisrudy> oh lol nice
<mydogsnameisrudy> im thinking its an okular problem try to print from something else and see if that works
<excognac> thanks very much anyway
<mydogsnameisrudy> ok gl
<excognac> haha now, when i give the path for the ppd file from the cd gives this message
<excognac> 1130_Laser_Printer' requires the '/usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertosamsungspl' program but it is not currently installed. Please install it before using this printe
<excognac> is becoming mental! How should i install a printer? I couldn't do it from the given cd shell scrip, neither from printer settings, I must have done something wrong, any ideas?
<goodtime> excognac: you might be able with the fstab in you terminal as root
<goodtime> then you will be able to see if your divice anyhow if linux somehow saw it
<goodtime> device*
<excognac> goodtime: thanks very much
<excognac> I have no problem seeing the device
<goodtime> you can turn it on and off in there i think
<excognac> well the problem is that if i run the install.sh, it simply doesn't work. If use cups or printer settings and set everything manually, still doesn't work
<excognac> although the script installs itself
<goodtime> oic
<excognac> I beg you a pardon?
<goodtime> oh i see =oic
<excognac> sorry
<goodtime> no problem :)
<maxjezy> oic=only in candada
<maxjezy> canada
<goodtime> hahahaha
<excognac> orkney islands council
<excognac> so, how to install the priter properly from cdrom install.sh? Cos sudo sh /path/install.sh gives http://paste.kde.org/422852/
<excognac> *printer
<excognac> Note that home is on a separate partition
<excognac> Please help, I can't believe that I couldn't resolve this in 3.5 hours
<excognac> i think I'm gonna chop this laptop into tiny pieces. However, thank you for all your help
<Tm_T> excognac: I install printers by plugging the usb; done
<Tm_T> excognac: printconf - automatically configures USB and parallel printers with CUPS
<Tm_T> I wonder if that package would help any
<excognac> Tm_T: Previously it worked for me as well
<excognac> now I'm gonna purge cups then reinstall
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Uncle_Fester> i would like to install rtorrent with a gui, how do i go about doing that?
<Uncle_Fester> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10
<bazhang> Uncle_Fester, rtorrent has no gui
<Uncle_Fester>  I used it on a seedbox.  Is that different?
<BluesKaj> Uncle_Fester,  you can logout of the desktop and rtorrent will keep running if you use the 'screen"/"dtach' utility , but there's no gui for it
<Uncle_Fester> i'm still kinda new to linux and i am still learning.
<Uncle_Fester> Maybe it was a web ui?  But I do remember using it.  Or is there one similar to it that i am mixing it up with? Anyway i really liked the layout, even better than utorrent.
<BluesKaj> personally I use qbittorrent , but ktorrent is the default client and it works well ...very similar to utorrent on windows
<Uncle_Fester> qbittorrent seems top stall on me?
<BluesKaj> any torrent cleint should be setup on the router to port forward including qbittorrent , choosing ports above 50K is best for tcp and udp
<Uncle_Fester> i'm trying to hash check some files and i cant seem to find a linux bt client taht will do it with out downloading
<BluesKaj> Uncle_Fester,  dunno if running a checksum on torrentsites is possible
<Uncle_Fester> i used to double check my files in windows. to make sure it got all of them
<Uncle_Fester> with utorrent
<orated> Hello! I'm finding delay in boot time and these are the bootcharts for last two booting - http://imagebin.org/199031 http://imagebin.org/199035 . I'm not too much concerned about boot time but can anyone explain me what exactly is consuming time and how can I fix it?
<mman> does anybody know a CRM open source/free software?
<BluesKaj> BBL
<pvivek> hi i booted from kubuntu live cd in my friend's laptop and its given me the error. No init found. Try passing init=bootarg. And the screen is stuck there, i just want to setup kubuntu
<pvivek> in the laptop. I would be very glad if someone can guide me
<StromkastenPinkl> moin moin
<em> Do any of you successfully run catalyst 11.9 (or greater) drivers?
<em> that's the AMD/ATI drivers from their own website.
<Ezim> em, sorry nvidia.
<Ezim> em, have you looked if x-swat have the latest catalyst driver?
<rork_> em: I'm running 12.1 with a AMD  6670 on Kubuntu 11.10
<schnelle> em: how to install newest catalyst steb by step : http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu
<em> rork_: oh excellent. I have 11.04 and an AMD 6870
<em> schnelle: Ive not had any problems with installing it, my problem is that every time I do install it, after reboot the system is slow and the windows tear when I move them.
<yvj> hey pple.. what is a good IRC channel for asking shell scripting doubts??
<yvj> appreciate the help
<bazhang> #bash
<em> yvj: #bash maybe
<yvj> great.. thanks!!
<em> rork_: you don't get any window tearing or anything?
<rork_> em: no I didn't have any such problems
<schnelle> em: tearing is expected with catalyst. yea it sucks
<schnelle> try with latest 12.1 driver and enable tear-free in catalyst
<schnelle> then you should not see tearing
<schnelle> and upgrade to kde 4.8 to get better/smoother effects
<go^> Excuse me, what's the name of the widget to select the virtual desktop?
<BluesKaj> go^,  pager
<go^> i haven't it O_o
<BluesKaj> go^,  type virtual desktop in the widget searchbar
<go^> BluesKaj, oook virtual desktop is ok :D
<go^> thank you!
<hexacode> anyone know where i would set default file permissions?
<artao> hai
<artao> i'm currently running Ubuntu Studio 11.10, which uses XFCE .. I'd like to try out the KDE environment for awhile as well. I'm looking to do as minimal an install as I can here, JUST the DE ... I'm looking in Synaptic right now and am wondering exactly WHICH entry would be my best choice?   I see an entry "kde-plasma-destop" which has a description: "KDE Plasma Desktop and minimal set of applications."
<artao> is that enough?
<artao> or would i have to go with 'kde-full' desc.: "complete KDE Software Compilation for end users" ??
<artao> i'm inclined towards the former, but would like confirmation plz
<artao> ya know? nm ... i found a page about it on ubuntu.com ... looks like i just want what i thought i did
<rumengotsev> how to use netstat command
<Dekalog> hello, this is a test
<ikonia> and it passed
<Dekalog> Thanks. Test over.
<yvj> #perl
<jbc> Hello, Could someone help me? - cat /proc/acpi/ibm/thermal seams to be reporting in fahrenheit; where can I change that to celsius? (can't find anything in systemsettings that even mentions temperature, would have expected it be where numbers, dates and such are)
<tsimpson> jbc: that wouldn't be a setting you can change, at least not from the OS. look in your BIOS settings
<jbc> Thank you tsimpson, I'll try and ccess the bios, back in a bit.
<XartaoX> ahoy ... just installed KDE, just the base desktop environment .. previously using XFCE .. Ubuntu Studio 11.10 ...
<XartaoX> I can't get the volume knob on my keyboard to function ... I have selected the exact keyboard in the 'Input Devices' settings panel ... a Dell SK-8135
<XartaoX> the vol knob works fine under both xfce and E17 (which I also have installed but don't use)
<XartaoX> Ubuntu Studio includes ALSA/PulseAudio/JACK/MIDI installed and pre-configured to work together for making music
<Ezim> XartaoX, have you looked here: http://imgur.com/UKvV7
<Ezim> you can pick your own volume up/down
<Ezim> if the default does not work.
<XartaoX> ummmm ... that is where? i couldn't make it out from the language ... i thought i'd looked everywhere, but didn't really recognize that screen
<Ezim> systemsetting
<Ezim> shortcust and gester (correct in english)?
<Ezim> then pick global...
<XartaoX> thx
<XartaoX> well .. maybe that's the problem ... no kde mixer component
<Ezim> XartaoX, add kmix widget
<Ezim> look for systemtray or something like that.
<Ezim> it should be there by default
<XartaoX> it wasn't. installing it now.
<XartaoX> i'll be fine continuing to just use Synaptic for package management, yes?
<Ezim> XartaoX, yes.
 * Ezim going to bed.
<XartaoX> thx again. sleep well =]
<altecnetcard> what's the channel of Brazil?
#kubuntu 2012-02-16
<pandabaerle> hallo
<zooom> How do I make the scroll wheel scroll farther in firefox?
<kunguz> I am new to Linux Mint 12, how do I make the programs from last session run? I am using GNOME as desktop environment.
<somnambulant> Hello I'd like to change the default/global screensaver settings for all users (using kubuntu as a terminal server)... and also so the users can't change the setting
<orated> Hello! I'm finding delay in boot time and these are the bootcharts for last two booting - http://imagebin.org/199031 http://imagebin.org/199035 . I'm not too much concerned about boot time but can anyone explain me what exactly is consuming time and how can I fix it?
<K350> What's the hotkey to send/recive mails in kmail?
<Tm_T> K350: for Kmail it's ctrl+L
<K350> Tm_T: Ahh, thanks a lot! :-)
<Tm_T> K350: that is by default, as this is KDE you can change it
<K350> Tm_T: Where do I see and change Kmail hotkeys?
<Tm_T> K350: open kmail, and in menu, settings -> configure hotkeys
<K350> Tm_T: Thanks a lot - again :-)
<jameslord> hi all
<jameslord> i have a question
<TorpedoSkyline> Go for it, jameslor.
<TorpedoSkyline> jameslord. sorry. ;P
<jameslord> what is the command to connect wifi ?
<TorpedoSkyline> It's more than one command, jameslord. Check out this page: http://colekcolek.com/2011/07/24/connecting-to-wifi-from-command-line-linux/
<orated_> Hello! I'm getting error while update packages - http://imagebin.org/199194 . sources.list - http://paste.ubuntu.com/844148/. How can I fix it please?
<LINKSWORD2> Good morning.
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, I'm trying to install a program I used to use called KShutdown.
<LINKSWORD2> The command line to install it should be; "sudo apt-get install kshutdown" but it comes back with an error that says "E: Couldn't find package kshutdown"
<LINKSWORD2> !kshutdown
<schnelle_> LINKSWORD2: i am using it all the time
<orated_> !info kshutdown
<ubottu> kshutdown (source: kshutdown): advanced shut down utility for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0final-1 (oneiric), package size 123 kB, installed size 824 kB
<schnelle_> it is in repos
<LINKSWORD2> Well, I can't get it to install.
<schnelle_> LINKSWORD2: make sure you have universe repositorium turned on
<LINKSWORD2> How?
<schnelle_> go to muon package manager>settings>configure software sources
<schnelle_> universe should be checked
<schnelle_> and change server to main
<LINKSWORD2> schnelle_: I'm using Kubuntu 9.10 because of the age of my system. My graphics card will not support Kubuntu 11 or newer.
<schnelle_> LINKSWORD2: then that option is in kpackagekit
<LINKSWORD2> What I don't understand is why kshutdown will not install through Konsole...
<orated_> 'coz your software sources is not pointing it to the repository containing that package
<LINKSWORD2> orated_: Can you help me find the appropriate repository line?
<schnelle_> kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<schnelle_> look for lines where says "universe". if some line have # sign at begging, delete it
<schnelle_> for example #deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu oneiric-security universe
<schnelle_> you should delete #
<orated_> LINKSWORD2:  As schnelle_ said, go to muon/kpackagekit and then check universe section under 'Ubuntu Software' or edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<schnelle_> then save changes, sudo apt-get update
<schnelle_> sudo apt-get install kshutdown
<schnelle_> LINKSWORD2: and what graphic card do you have? kubuntu 9.10 just suck compared to 11.10 or next 12.04
<LINKSWORD2> Errors in the Konsole output. Will Pastebin if requested.
<LINKSWORD2> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<schnelle_> paste it
<LINKSWORD2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/844338
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<schnelle_> hi BLuesKaj
<schnelle_> LINKSWORD2: lot of errors. like you don't have internet connection
<BluesKaj> hi schnelle_
<LINKSWORD2> And yet, I'm on here...
<LINKSWORD2> Hey BluesKaj
<orated_> LINKSWORD2: Could you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<BluesKaj> hey LINKSWORD2
<schnelle_> BluesKaj please help LINKSWORD2
<LINKSWORD2> Haha. When the crap goes sideways, we all beg BluesKaj for help. lol
<BluesKaj> 1ok , I'll try schnelle_ , LINKSWORD2  what's up ?
<schnelle_> i have to leave soon
<BluesKaj> ok schnelle_ np
<LINKSWORD2> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/844338
<LINKSWORD2> This is subsequent to attempting to install kshutdown via Konsole "sudo apt-get install kshutdown" with error "E: Could not find package kshutdown"
<orated_> LINKSWORD2: Before editing sources were there any such errors?
<LINKSWORD2> Unknown. I haven't used this system in about 3 months.
<schnelle_> LINKSWORD2: does kubuntu 9.10 have kpackagekit? you can try to switch from us server to main server. It is in settings tab, then click on "configure sources"
<BluesKaj> LINKSWORD2,  which kubuntu version are you on ? I see karmic repos in the sources list ..don't think that's supported any longer
<schnelle_> and i think kubuntu 9.10 is not supported anymor
<schnelle_> :)
<bazhang> !9.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://ubottu.com/y/karmic for details.
<BluesKaj> LINKSWORD2,  yup , time to upgrade , if you want support
<LINKSWORD2> I'm able to upgrade as far as 10.10. Unfortunately, my graphics card throws a hissy-fit with anything newer, such as 11.04.
<BluesKaj> LINKSWORD2,  which graphics card ?
<LINKSWORD2> I don't exactly know.
<BluesKaj> lspci -nn | grep VGA
<LINKSWORD2> I got it in a misc parts box in a computer store, and there was no label on the card or the anti-static bag it was in.
<BluesKaj> run the above command LINKSWORD2
<LINKSWORD2> Return: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation NV10DDR [GeForce 256 DDR] [10de:0101] (rev 10)
<LINKSWORD2> If I would be running anything newer than 10.10, I'd have to have an appropriate driver package written for compatibility....
<LINKSWORD2> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<LINKSWORD2> I'll set the system up to upgrade to 10.04. That'll have to do for now.
<BluesKaj> LINKSWORD2,  that card is pretty old , close to 10yrs I think
<schnelle_> LINKSWORD2: try 11.10 or 12.04 liveCD
<schnelle_> there is now opensorce driver for that old card i think
<LINKSWORD2> schnelle_: Graphics card still throws a hissy-fit. Not a good idea.
<BluesKaj> you might be better off just using the onboard video gpu on the mobo
<schnelle_> did you try to boot 11.10?
<LINKSWORD2> schnelle_: Yes.
<LINKSWORD2> BluesKaj: If I recall correctly, the onboard is dead.
<schnelle_> pfffff
<schnelle_> try papy linux :)
<BluesKaj> LINKSWORD2,  bummer , i guess schnelle_ 's live cd suggestion might work , the new open source drivers are wider ranging in their support than ever
<LINKSWORD2> I'm familiar with, and prefer Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<schnelle_> i am out of ideas... and time... have to learn now... see ya later
<BluesKaj> bye schnelle_
<LINKSWORD2> BluesKaj: Would upgrading through the distro's from 10 to 11 via the repositories work?
<BluesKaj> you have to go thru each release , without skipping any ..very time consuming
<LINKSWORD2> I've got all the time in the world...
<LINKSWORD2> The question I'm asking though, is would that driver work?
<BluesKaj> unless you upgrade to 10.10 which is an LTS then you can upgrade to the next LTS directly ,12.04  which is in beta atm
<BluesKaj> oops 10.04 to 12.04
<bazhang> 10.10 is not an lts
<LINKSWORD2> No, it's not. Even I remember that much. lol
<BluesKaj> yeah bazhang , my mistake
<LINKSWORD2> So... I could upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 directly?
<bazhang> yep
<BluesKaj> yup
<LINKSWORD2> Would it be better to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10, 11.04 & 11.10, then 12.04?
<BluesKaj> no
<LINKSWORD2> ?
<BluesKaj> 10.04 to 12.04 is better, fewer steps in between
<LINKSWORD2> BluesKaj: What command can I run to get the MOBO info?
<bazhang> sudo lshw
<orated_> lshw
<BluesKaj> too much info , Id just go into the bios
<LINKSWORD2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/844369
<LINKSWORD2> If I'm reading the first few lines correctly.... The system was manufactured in 03.
<BluesKaj> yeah , pretty old max memory 1G
<BluesKaj> P4 cpu
<LINKSWORD2> Early P4 series, if I recall correctly.
<BluesKaj> LINKSWORD2,  for what it's worth , my '06 Compaq amd 64 bit single struggles with 12.04 in some ways and it has 2G Ram
<BluesKaj> single core
<LINKSWORD2> Jeez..
<BluesKaj> it's really bad on W7 . constantly running the fan to keeps itself with temp range ...I finally dumped W7 because it was so noisy
<BluesKaj> I'll leave W7 to wife's pc
<LINKSWORD2> WS7 is supposed to be lightweight....
<LINKSWORD2> Heh. I thought that us Linux nerds could never get married. lol
<BluesKaj> heh, well it's not with the new service pack
<BluesKaj> LINKSWORD2,  I'm not particularly a nerd ...I also have other interests, but I'm retired so I have time to spend here on our long Canadian winters
<LINKSWORD2> Dude. We play with Linux. It's a nerd thing. :P
<BluesKaj> sez you :)
<LINKSWORD2> Fine. What did you do before retirement?
<BluesKaj> LINKSWORD2,  join us in #kubuntu-offtopic , we discuss offtopic stuff there
<orated> Is there any mistake in this sources.list - http://paste.ubuntu.com/844148/ ?
<BluesKaj> or  just at line 52 , remove the #
<BluesKaj> orated, ^
<orated> That's for canonical source, how is that required?
<orated> BluesKaj: I noticed that checking ticking Canonical Partners (Source Code) uncommented the # from related line 52 . But usually how is source code required?
<BluesKaj> well, when building a new version of an app , dpkg uses source code as well afaik , but you can comment it if you want , that's your choice
<orated> BluesKaj: Yes, commenting that causes errors like -  http://imagebin.org/199
<orated> r
<orated> sec
<orated> http://imagebin.org/199220
<BluesKaj> orated,  then there's a package requiring the src to upgrade
<orated> BluesKaj: Is there a way to find which package is depending on that?
<BluesKaj> orated,  not sure
<designbybeck> Hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey designbybeck
<orated> Ok. Secondly, do you know about bootchart? I get boot time of about 60s. Can you help me fix it using - http://imagebin.org/199031 http://imagebin.org/199035
<designbybeck> I'm getting ready for our Texas Open Source Project - TexOS and I'm trying to make the USB Live Boot drives
<designbybeck> but in the Startup Disk Creator, when I go to Erase Disk, it acaully starts repeating the listing over and over again
<designbybeck> and doesn't do anything
<orated> designbybeck: Yes, even I noticed that behavior in usb-creator-kde. Whenever it fails to erase it, I use partitionmanager/gparted to format the usb
<designbybeck> but then every things else works after that orated?
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,  I have no clue , my experience with USB OS images is nil ...my pcs are too old to boot from USB drives
<designbybeck> I've got 11 or so of these to burn
<designbybeck> here is what it was doing orated http://www.pasteall.org/pic/26671
<designbybeck> i had just one Verbatium drive plugged in, and wheenn i pressed Erase Disk, it kept duplicating it over and over
<orated> Ah yes.. it worked after few attempts and its only dependent on the usb port you are using. I got only e-SATA working over USB3 slots here, depends on your system hardware
<orated> Yes, same thing. I remember
<designbybeck> hmmm, i don't know what slot that is on my laptop, i'll try another one
<orated> If its about erasing, I would suggest you to format using partitionmanager/gparted instead of using Erase Disk option from usb creator
<designbybeck> gotcha
<orated> BluesKaj: Any help on above bootcharts? :)
<BluesKaj> orated, looking
<BluesKaj> orated,  and how long does bootup take ?
<orated> As it said 58.90 s
<BluesKaj> seems you loading a ntfs partition, and nfs file shares /exports , plus VM ware looks like it's looping a few times before it loads
<orated> I'm not very much concerned about boot time usually but lately, I noticed taking more than normal
<BluesKaj> a minute is along time
<orated> Ah, yes. I saw that. But I'm not sure about fixing it
<orated> I went to startup from system settings, but the services seemed right
<orated> I commented the nfs, ntfs mounting from fstab
<BluesKaj> me neither , i don't use Virtual OSs
<BluesKaj> ntfs and nfs should load without any delay so I would uncomment them , i think the virtual OS is giving you the problem
<BluesKaj> b ut that's as far as I can help
<orated> Yes, thanks. I'll try that and find about virtual OS part
<orated> Which particular vm service you noticed?
<BluesKaj> which ones do you use ?
<orated> No I meant to ask which service you found is related to vm. I use VMPlayer
<BluesKaj> ok do you have vmpalyer loading ar startup as a daemon ?
<BluesKaj> at startup
<orated> No, I don't see any in service manager
<orated> But what from bootchart made you say its related to virtual machine also? :)
<BluesKaj> orated,  what about a startup script in autostart?
<orated> There is only one script there set for Pre-KDE startup which is also not related to vm
<BluesKaj> orated,  , because it's only thing i could see out of the ordinary , so naturally i suspected that
<orated> Ah possibilities then. Ok, I'll try to figure it out if vm is causing it
<BluesKaj> orated,  I tried VMware full install a few yrs agoand it really slowed things down , of course I was running XP in it , but I don't recall bootup as being particularly slow , only when i boot into VMware the pc slowed down to molasses in january
<designbybeck> Hmmm the keystroke Alt+PrintScreen isn't supported by Qt
<designbybeck> I'm trying to setup the custom screenshot for Shutter
<orated> Its only Ptrscr key to open Ksnapshot designbybeck
<designbybeck> But i wanted to change it to use Shutter
<designbybeck> so I can do Alt+Printscreeen to do a selection
<BluesKaj> yeah, my prtscn key no longer works here either
<orated> You can set a delay of few seconds before freeze
<orated> and then make a selection, if I got you right
<designbybeck> have you ever used Shutter orated?
<orated> yes
<designbybeck> the kde one is nice as well, but in shutter you can go to the editor
<Ezim> BluesKaj, http://imgur.com/ms6hZ
<Ezim> if you have problem with ptrscr
<Ezim> mabe is unmarked for you
<Ezim> or you can create one new there
<designbybeck> i found a walk through for it: http://www.thepowerbase.com/2012/01/integrating-shutter-with-kde-4-7/
<designbybeck> i'm going to try this rout
<designbybeck> route
<Ezim> designbybeck, its easy you can create a keyboard shortcut
<Ezim> designbybeck, have you shutter installed?
<designbybeck> yes i have shutter installed
<BluesKaj> Ezim,  thanks , it's fixed :)
<Ezim> you only need to change from ksnapshot to shutter here: http://imgur.com/gZjGy
<Ezim> BluesKaj, np. :)
<Ezim> BluesKaj, systemsettings :) kde/kubuntus best friend. :P
 * BluesKaj wonders why the input prtscn was turned off by default
<designbybeck> that is odd, MetaKey+ PrnScrn is supported by Qt but Alt_PrtScrn isn't
<Ezim> BluesKaj, it was not here. running kubuntu 12.04?
<BluesKaj> Ezim,  it was turned off after an upgrade on 12.04 , dunno how or why
<Ezim> BluesKaj, file bug report. :)
<designbybeck> hmmm
<designbybeck> i looks like i have everything setup, but it isn't starting shutter and doing the correct command
<BluesKaj> Ezim, well I have to be absolutely sure first
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,  try ksnapshot in the run command (alt+f2)
<designbybeck> well yes that works BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> then no need for all those gtk libs that come with shutter
<designbybeck> but i wanted it for the editor/effects
<designbybeck> Ksnapshot is nice though
<designbybeck> i'll just use shutter when needed
<BluesKaj> ok , gotcha designbybeck
<designbybeck> shutter has a global settings menu so that is nice too
<designbybeck> in the systray
<designbybeck> lol, i got on the screenshot tangent when i was trying to show my usb burning problem
<designbybeck> ...now i gotta get back to the usb drives
<BluesKaj> are you copying bootable OS iso images to usb sticks , designbybeck , or what method are you using ?
<designbybeck> currect
<designbybeck> using StartUp Disk Creator
<BluesKaj> and they don't boot when you test them ?
<designbybeck> instead of trying to click Erase Disk, i' just slected the ISO and told it to make
<designbybeck> so it looks like it is going now, I'll see what comes of it
<designbybeck> it was doing this BluesKaj http://www.pasteall.org/pic/26671
<designbybeck> when i pressed Erase Disk, it started randomly duplicated the listing over and over and never did anything
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,  listing ?
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,  I have to ask , is the drive formatted to fat32 ?
<designbybeck> might have been
<designbybeck> i just opened it from the factory
<BluesKaj> then it should accept the image
<BluesKaj> no need to erase disk if it's empty
<orated> designbybeck: Even for creating image its listing?
<designbybeck> hmmmm
<BluesKaj> of course the creator should make the stick bootable ..I hope :P
<designbybeck> yes It looks like that first stick is working
<orated> yes but it creates duplicate entry or lists sdb1 and then sdb again and again during erase disk and startup disk creation
<designbybeck> about 10 more to go ;)
<designbybeck> took about 5mins or so
<designbybeck> i just skipped the ears disk and let it do its own thing
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,  check that stick will boot the image
<designbybeck> just did
<BluesKaj> ok , and ?
<designbybeck> it booted
<designbybeck> it is at the try/install screen
<designbybeck> i clicked try, and it is spinnin'....seems to be taking longer than normal
<BluesKaj> I'm curious due to one of my bandn=mates new interst in Linux ...
<designbybeck> there it goes
<BluesKaj> cool
<orated> great
<designbybeck> these are older Dell desktops we'll be using for TexOS starting Sat.
<designbybeck> and they are random specs and such
<BluesKaj> will they boot from a USB ?
<designbybeck> yes
<BluesKaj> ok
<designbybeck> they are about 5 years old
<designbybeck> 3-5years old
<designbybeck> but i do have one that is pretty old that doesn't seem to boot from USB, but it will not be used for this project
<BluesKaj> strange , this pc is only 4 yrs old , there's no uSB boot option the BIOS
<BluesKaj> in
<designbybeck> what kinda PC?
<BluesKaj> HP amd 64 dual core
<designbybeck> oh that is odd
<BluesKaj> well, it's pretty close to entry level , even back in 2007
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<BluesKaj> odd , still have floppy group listed in the bios , but there's no floppy drive on this pc
<designbybeck> hmmm
<designbybeck> have you tried flashin'g/upgrading the bios?
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,  no , I haven't
<BluesKaj> the bios was flashed/updated in Mar 2008 according to lshw , i bought this pc in nov 2007 ...this is very strange
<BluesKaj> and I don't recall ever flashing the bios on this pc ...ever
<designbybeck> hmm
<BluesKaj> unless my memory is failing me
<BluesKaj> I promptly reformatted to ext2  and installed kubuntu 7.10 which was new then ...it ran beatuifully
 * BluesKaj looks at plpbtnoemul.iso
<designbybeck> seeing how I'm new to Kubuntu, thought i'd through this out there if you haven't seen it: http://blogs.kde.org/node/4533
<CaptainLexington> Hey guys, I have a question about using Canonical-trusted software in Kubuntu.
<email> hi
<CaptainLexington> I installed Frotz Z-machine via apt-get in the terminal, and I know it worked, because I can run it from the terminal
<CaptainLexington> but I can't find it anywhere in the program menu
<CaptainLexington> nor does the Muon package manager believe it to be installed
<caius_> hi all
<designbybeck> hello caius_
<caius_> i have a problem with the package manager
<caius_> i have made an update of flash today in the morning and muon package manager crashed at 60% of the update
<designbybeck> i'm new to Kubuntu caius_ not sure I have an answer for that
<caius_> i turned off kubuntu and restarted and tried to uninstall flash plugin manually. since then i get a notificaion that i can not use the package manager because anotherone is already running
<caius_> how can i turn of the packagemanager that is running in the background?
<caius_> no problem designbybeck
<caius_> hope to get some suggestions
<CaptainLexington> Well in normal Ubuntu I'd just use the Process Manager, find the process and kill
<CaptainLexington> there are also terminal means to do this
<CaptainLexington> with which I am unfamiliar
<CaptainLexington> I'm also not sure how the Kubuntu process manager works
<yofel> caius_: ctrl+esc will open the process manager in kde
<yofel> there check if apt, dpkg or qaptworker is running
<BluesKaj> caius_, are you referring to the package notifier
<caius_> no
<caius_> the package manager
<asfyxia> caius: in the terminal (Konsole) run: sudo configure --a
<yofel> that would be sudo dpkg --configure -a
<yofel> if that's what the problem is
<asfyxia> you're right; sorry
<caius_> i have checked all the programms that are now running on my machine
<caius_> and there is none of the apt,dpkg or qaptworker  running
<Ezim> Philip5, welcome :).
<caius_> yofel: i tried that comandline you wrote. system says that the command is not found
<yofel> wich one?
<yofel> *which
<caius_> sudo dpkg--configure--a
<EvilResistance> caius_:  sudo dpkg --configure --a
<EvilResistance> try putting the space in there
<EvilResistance> i think...
 * EvilResistance checks dpkg
<EvilResistance> yeah, that'd probably be it
<caius_> nope, no results
<EvilResistance> caius_:  remember there are spaces in there ;P
<EvilResistance> ah you got that :P
<qw-Russian> help me
<qw-Russian> I tried to set Access through a cantilever and the program hung up began to be knocked out very much many errors 35 i would like killed this procced
<yofel> caius_: ok, so dpkg isn't broken, good
<yofel> caius_: did you see any apt process in the process manager?
<caius_> no apt process
<yofel> and it still complains?
<caius_> it still complains
<yofel> caius_: can you try this:
<yofel> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<caius_> flashplugin installed
 * yofel reads backlog
<yofel> caius_: can you try: sudo apt-get install -f
<caius_> i installed flash
<yofel> caius_: I've read that
<designbybeck> is it working for you caius_ what was the solution you ended up going with?
<caius_> one moment please
<caius_> i will restart and give feedback
<yofel> caius_: any improvement?
<caius_> it seems that flash is still not working
<caius_> neither on firefox,opera,and chrome
<yofel> caius_: was it actually installed?
<yofel> might not be the case if it crashed midway
<caius_> yes
<caius_> it was installed
<caius_> i am installing it now once again
<caius_> i installed the flash plugin 10
<caius_> and adobe flash
<caius_> and its still not working
<Ezim> caius_, try flashaid.
<BluesKaj> caius_,  which kubuntu version ?
<caius_> 11.10
<yofel> caius_: can you tell me what this tells you: ls -la /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin
<Ezim> caesar_, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/flash-aid/
<caesar_> Ezim: i don't use FF
<Ezim> caesar_, okey. chrome should come with flash from start.
<caius_> yofel : should i type it in ff?
<caesar_> Ezim: try cai+tab
<yofel> caius_: no, in konsole
<caius_> yofel this is what i get: WS830EA-ABD:~$  ls -la /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin
<caius_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 32 2012-02-18 10:30 /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin -> /usr/lib/gnash/libgnashplugin.so
<BluesKaj> caius_, libflashplayer.so should be listed in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins ..the best method is to download flash from adobe , extract the file , copy the libflashplayer.so to the path i mentioned
<yofel> caius_: ouch, uninstall gnash
<yofel> that's a rather non-working type of flash plugin :(
<yofel> BluesKaj: installing from partner is easier, and gives you updates
<yofel> his problem is that he has gnash installed though
<caius_> yofel: i have uninstalled gnash
<yofel> caius_: ok, try again
<yofel> (using flash in firefox)
<BluesKaj> I had klash installed which uses gnash , and had no problems , the problem is the flashplugin or wrapper if he's using 64 bit
<caius_> i use 64 bit
 * yofel never got gnash to work in a sane way
<caius_> yofel: its not working
<yofel> caius_: can you tell me what the ls command tells you now?
<caius_> yofel: ls -la /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin
<caius_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 32 2012-02-18 10:30 /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin -> /usr/lib/gnash/libgnashplugin.so
<yofel> caius_: run: sudo apt-get remove browser-plugin-gnash
<yofel> and try again
<BluesKaj> then caius_ , then try the method I posted above , and yofel that method was recommended by the ppl at ubuntu+1 when they were having flash pligin problems
<yofel> well, back then we had no packaged flash for 64bit
<BluesKaj> I still don't trust the packaged method ...I don't get any audio on flash sites with the packaged method
<yofel> hm, works for me
<caius_> yofel,blueskaj: i tried again , and i get the notification the latest flash version is requiered to view videos
<yofel> but yeah, sound in flash is tricky
<BluesKaj> could be my soundcard probs with alsa too
<yofel> caius_: now install 'adobe-flashplugin' if it's there
<ryzzan> anyone can help me installing sun-java6 on ubuntu?
<yofel> ryzzan: was removed, either use openjdk or install java from the oracle website
<caius_> yofel : i download it directly from adobe
<BluesKaj> caius_,  did you place the libflashplayer.so in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins?
<caius_> BluesKaj:  i did not
<caius_> youtube videos are also flash isnt`it?
 * yofel leaves this to BluesKaj
<MAMOHT> Hi guys. I have a problem with battery monitor: "Battery: not present "
<yofel> ryzzan: see http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-jdk-in.html
<ryzzan> ty
<yofel> MAMOHT: can you open konsole and run 'upower --dump'? does that show any battery statistics?
<BluesKaj> caius_,  also try placing it in  /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/ , or make sure it's there
<BluesKaj> yes regular youtube video is flash
<caius_> Eureka!!!! It`s working
<MAMOHT> Yes
<yofel> hm
<MAMOHT> paste here?
<yofel> no
<yofel> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<caius_> Thanks Yofel, Thanks BluesKaj!!!
<MAMOHT> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BluesKaj> caius_,  so what did you do so we can help others that have the same problem ?
<MAMOHT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/844720/
<yofel> that looks fine, so there shouldn't be a reason why the applet doesn't show it o.O
<yofel> which kubuntu and which kde release?
<caius_> i typed in the line in terminal: ls -la /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin
<MAMOHT> 4.7
<MAMOHT> kubuntu 11.10
<MAMOHT> I can paste screenshot
<caius_> then i uninstalled gnash
<caius_> and installed flash and flashplugin from adobe
<MAMOHT> a few days ago everything was fine
<caius_> but i think the main problem was that i had 2 package manager running at the same time , and did not know how to end one of them
<caius_> to solve this problem i typed in terminal : sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<caius_> and it worked
<BluesKaj> yes , that's the dpkg lock when you have more than one package manager open, which includes the terminal
<caius_> exactly
<caius_> after that i could uninstall gnash and install flash
 * BluesKaj prefers apt-get to muon or apper , or even syanptic , altho synaptic is a good reference for package info
<TorpedoSkyline> BluesKaj: is there a GUI to apt-get? Or are you just typing it out on konsole?
<BluesKaj> heh, i don't have flashplugin in /etc/alternatives
<BluesKaj> TorpedoSkyline,  well typing yes, but I'm lazy so i use a combo of alsiases and no pwd in the sudoers file so my sudo apt-get update etc consists of 2 letters like ud in the terminal
<BluesKaj> alisas are set in ~/.bashrc
<TorpedoSkyline> BluesKaj: lol. =P
<BluesKaj> TorpedoSkyline,  in ~/.bashrc one types for example , alias ud='sudo apt-get update'
<BluesKaj> to whom it may concern , aliases , http://bashscripts.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=174
<TorpedoSkyline> BluesKaj: that's actually quite a good tip. Especially if you have long commands you have to type regularly.
<BluesKaj> TorpedoSkyline,  yes, very handy
<newkuser> New Kubuntu user here.. Tried playing an mp3 file, amarok is asking me to install codecs everytime. doesn't play the file at all
<newkuser> should i install something else manually
<TorpedoSkyline> newkuser: open konsole.
<TorpedoSkyline> newkuser: type in
<TorpedoSkyline> newkuser: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<newkuser> I'm installing restricted extras now.. its taking some time
<TorpedoSkyline> Ok good. It'll work then. Sorry about all those lines people. brb
<newkuser> TorpedoSkyline: Thanks
<srajan> hi there
<srajan> anyone here ??
<maximuszerus> hee leute que tal
<pangolin> Recommendations on an app that will popup reminders?
<pangolin> kalarm!
<Avihay> finally decided to settle the score and disable nepomuk, now I need to figure out how to deal with Jovie
<pangolin> Why am I unable to delete /home/username/Downloads/hanbrake ?
<TorpedoSkyline> pangolin: what's the error?
<BluesKaj> pangolin,  so you removed it using dplg -r ?
<BluesKaj> err dpkg
<pangolin> unable to delete /home/username/.local/share/trash/files/filename_here
<pangolin> Trash not trash
<pangolin> BluesKaj: not that i remember
<BluesKaj>  pangolin how did you install it ?
<pangolin> I didn't. I simply tried deleting it, thought it was gone but now I see it is still in the Trash
<BluesKaj> rm -rf pathtofile
<pangolin> it's a directory
<BluesKaj> restore it first then rm -rf pathtodir/file/whatever
<pangolin> ok.
<pangolin> get a very long list of permission denied, tried with sudo and it is gone
<pangolin> thanks for the help
<pangolin> :)
<BluesKaj> yeah , sudo is implied with removals
<BluesKaj> pangolin,  np :)
<plotino> hello everybody
<plotino> i have a question about transformers
<plotino> it's possible to check a TF withoud loading the secondary?
<plotino> i try to explain better
<TorpedoSkyline> wait plotino... what?
<kossakov> hi there, i gotta question, not particulary kubuntu nature, but dont know where to go ;)
<kossakov> thing is i can't in no way get to any hdd
<kossakov> fdisk -l show's nothing
<kossakov> gparted finds no device
<kossakov> what can i do to at least whipe disk or sth
<BluesKaj> plotino,  secondary winding in a transformer , that's question for an electronics/electrical chat
<BluesKaj> kossakov,  is gparted on a livecd ?
<Pici> ##electronics
<kossakov> no, apt-get'ed it
<kossakov> but yes, i run on livecd
<BluesKaj> kossakov,  what was/is on the hdd ?
<kossakov> don't really know, not my stuff ;)
<kossakov> forgot to check if bios sees disk, my bad...
<BluesKaj> kossakov,  mount -o remount,rw /path/to/drive
<kossakov> /path/to/drive like /dev/sda?
<kossakov> or rather like /mnt
<BluesKaj>  /dev/sda , kossakov
<kossakov> because mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda  says that it's not in /etc/mtab
<BluesKaj> sad1 or 2 etc
<BluesKaj> sda
<kossakov> point is, there is nothing more of sd* in /dev
<icewaterman> hi, any idea how to get rid of krfb service?
<icewaterman> i want to disable it for security reasons (i do not need it)
<icewaterman> cant uninstall it though, as it will take kdenetwork down with it
<BluesKaj> icewaterman,  you should be able to uninstall krfb
<icewaterman> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/iLWgNPMk doesnt look good
<BluesKaj> icewaterman,  yeah , not so good
<icewaterman> but there must be a way to disable it
<icewaterman> BluesKaj: there is a config file named .kde/share/config/krfbrc
<icewaterman> however i dunno what options besides the ones already in there i can set
<BluesKaj> icewaterman,  is it listed as running in system monitor ? if so you should be able to disable it in system settings>startup & shutdown>session management , applications to be excluded , type kfrb in the dialog box
<icewaterman> BluesKaj: unfortunately its not
<icewaterman> BluesKaj: ah, found a way
<icewaterman> just killing it once seems to work, probably because the reason for it getting started was it being started sometime when i logged out
<BluesKaj> icewaterman,  add it to session management exclusion anyway . it might work
<icewaterman> BluesKaj: i now always start with a new session
<icewaterman> its better this way
<mterry> Hello!  I'm working on getting the kde-telepathy stack into Ubuntu.  Can the stack can work OK without kde-telepathy-auth-handler installed?
<mterry> Ooh, I should ask on #kubuntu-devel
 * mterry moves
<TorpedoSkyline> anyone know of a good character map for kde?
<iulia> r
<unknown__> hello
<Slike> hi, I'm having some sound problems: when I play music with Amarok it gets disturbed when doing things like moving windows, switching desktops, removing files, ...
<Slike> is there anything I can do about this?
<TorpedoSkyline> Sounds like a driver issue, Slike... =\
<Slike> TorpedoSkyline: possible, but it's a kde-only problem
<Slike> I was thinking about Phonon or anything alike?
<TorpedoSkyline> Slike: It never did it on Ubuntu?
<unknown__>  /msg NickServ help
<soee> anyone tried to upgrade 11.10 to 12.04 already ?
<Slike> TorpedoSkyline: nope, or it must have been undetectable ;)
<TorpedoSkyline> Slike: I would join #kde if you think it's phonon
<EvilResistance> soee:  nope, because 12.04 isnt anywhere near stable
<EvilResistance> and shouldnt be used as a production environment
<EvilResistance> that'd be like upgrading from Debian 6 to Debian sid... it breaks everything
<soee> EvilResistance, i can deal with problmes its not problem for me, just wonder if someone already did it
<soee> also last time i asked Riddell, he said it works for him good :)
<Slike> TorpedoSkyline: ok, thanks... someone @amarok thinks it has something to do with the fact that I read those files from a ntfs volume
<TorpedoSkyline> Slike: hmm... I kind of doubt it, but it might be possible.
<TorpedoSkyline> Slike: Did you try copying it over to your hd?
<BluesKaj> soee,  lots of us have , checkout #ubuntu+1
<TorpedoSkyline> I hate this Mac keyboard... *facepalm*
<soee> BluesKaj, yeah im there
<Slike> TorpedoSkyline: not yet, but I don't see anything suspicious when I look at top or the kde system monitor
<Slike> I've got a couple of ideas to try and see what they can do :)
<Slike> thanks anyway, TorpedoSkyline
<TorpedoSkyline> no prob Slike. Sorry I'm not the expert I wish I was. =\
<BluesKaj> Slike,  have you tried vlc rather than amarok , it's setup for server retrievals
<Slike> BluesKaj: no I didn't
<lil_girl> h
<lil_girl> heyy
<lil_girl> g
<Aelingil> Where can i find the KDE Gui for Ubuntu? Instead of using Gnome or Unity i wanted to use Kde on of of my systems.
<Ezim> Aelingil, you mean kubuntu metapack? search for kubuntu-desktop.
<Ezim> install it and log out. choose kubuntu on login.
<Aelingil> yeah, sorry i dont know why i didnt say that.. it has been a long day.. When i was searching i was looking for "kubuntu" and it was not showing up anywhere. putting -desktop found it. Thank you.
<Ezim> Aelingil, np.
#kubuntu 2012-02-17
<grmls> hi
<ussher_> during a "your system has updates" type update with the muon updates system, it ias stopped at "Running post-installation trigger libc-bin"  What is the best practice to do here.  in the past i have just killed it, rebooted then tried to fix whatever errors occurred.  Is there another way of doing things?
<ussher_> Think i have found the answer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/89401/first-update-after-fresk-kubuntu-install-hangs-because-of-dpkg-now-what
<Jarli> So im a day one user of kubuntu, literally just completed install, and I need ventrilo
<Jarli> found a post of a guy who says he figured out how to install it
<Jarli> but i have no idea what any of it means
<Jarli> anyone care to help?
<Jarli> And thanks in advance if you do
<Jarli> Is anyone home?
<Jarli> Hi Knusper
<Knusper> Good morning!
<Jarli> Evening for me
<Jarli> got a dumb question
<Jarli> how do I add repositories...
<Jarli> this is day 1 for me with Kubuntu
<Knusper> 2 ways
<Jarli> HI Avihay
<Knusper> u can add them in the update manager under edit and then sources
<Avihay> hi Jarli
<Jarli> sorry, where is the update manager?
<Jarli> im totally new to linux
<Avihay> well, last time nepomuk managed to trick me, but this time I've disabled it for sure
<Jarli> Hi qw_Russian
<Avihay> mmm, well there's an update notifier
<Avihay> and it just runs the package manager for you
<Knusper> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu ( here is everything explained) @Jarli
<Knusper> I recommend the terminal way ...its way faster when u get used to it
<Jarli> terminal, sounds like dos
<Jarli> lol....
<Knusper> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<Jarli> I know this sounds horrible, but I don't want to read... lol
<Knusper> this command for example to add backports for kubuntu (KDE 4.8)
<Knusper> just copy and paste the line into your terminal
<Avihay> I'm guessing Jarli want's to update to 4.8
<Avihay> wants*
<Knusper> then copy this line then
<Jarli> I actually want Ventrilo
<Knusper> sudo apt-get update
<Jarli> I saw a post of a guy that is using Vent, and kubuntu, and I need it for a clan im in
<Jarli> some games I play :)
<EvilResistance> Jarli:  Ventrilo's linux client doesn't work with their latest server release
<EvilResistance> it hasnt for the past 4 major version numbers
<Avihay> well, linux's ventrilo client is called mangler
<Jarli> can i hit ventrilo servers?
<Knusper> ......ventrilo?.......Teamspeak 3 is much better and has a Linux Client.....Vent is kinda"behind with the linux client)
<Jarli> that's all that really matters I guess
<EvilResistance> Knusper:  yeah, but they want Ventrilo so we have to discourage it ;P
<Jarli> I know, I know
<EvilResistance> although some clans ahve used Vent for a long time
<Jarli> thats the issue
<Jarli> my clan has been using Vent for over 8 years
 * EvilResistance says to that: "Oh well, deal with it, go get TS."
<Jarli> how am I, a peon "not really" in the clan gonna change that
<EvilResistance> Jarli:  i convinced a clan i used to be in to switch to TS3 when i pointed out there's a mobile client
 * EvilResistance won that battle
<Jarli> Vent also has a mobile client
<Jarli> at least for my droid it does lol
<Jarli> so can mangler hit vent servers?
<EvilResistance> Jarli:  there's no ventrilo for the rest of Android and iOS
<EvilResistance> not to mention the other thousand mobile OSes including Windows Mobile
<EvilResistance> also not to mention ventrilo's extraordinarily lacking in licensing
<Jarli> Evil, I'll bet you 100 bucks I can get an android to connect to a vent server
<Jarli> and be as clear as a normal computer using it
<Jarli> How do I get Amarok to "keep playing" the next track
<EvilResistance> i'll bet you nothing because your opinion and my opinion don't have to agree
<EvilResistance> :P
<Knusper> Jarli good news mangler is in ur software packet already!
<Knusper> just open Synaptik
<Knusper> type in mangler , mark it then isntall it finish
<Jarli> I dont know where Synaptik is lol...
<Jarli> I've been using linux for about 15 minutes
<Knusper> alt+f>System>synaptics
<EvilResistance> you could just do this: apt-get install mangler
<EvilResistance> with sudo
<Knusper> alt+f1 or go to the "start" button
<EvilResistance> Knusper:  11.10 doesnt come with Synaptic installed by default
<Knusper> ohhh......
<EvilResistance> 11.10 and later dont ship with it
<EvilResistance> they replaced it with thet Ubuntu Software Center
<EvilResistance> (which I call a piece of  crap and burned)
<EvilResistance> subsequently, Kubuntu doesn't come with Synaptic either
<Jarli> Yeah I have something called Muon Package Manager
<EvilResistance> since Synaptic is GNOME
<EvilResistance> Jarli:  in a terminal: apt-get install mangler
<EvilResistance> if you're on 11.10 or later it should work
<EvilResistance> you might need sudo
<Jarli> Already did, it's downloadinhg
<Jarli> er downloaded*
<Knusper> and now u can run it it shoult be in ur menu (it adds automaticly) menu+"start" button
<Jarli> yep, just trying to figure out how to connect to the server now
<Avihay> Jarli: also do yourself a favor and sudo apt-get install synaptic     . It's a good mature package manager
<Jarli> can I setup my gmail account into the mail client for free?
<Knusper> sure
<Avihay> Jarli: yes, gmail give that service for free with instructions for various mail clients
<Jarli> if I can only get my password right, then I might actually get signed into mangler
<Jarli> now, is it worth it to install win 7 pro, 64 in a virtual box under kubuntu?
<rory> stop
<rory> quit
<Unit193> /quit
<rory> #quit
<em> how come a fresh install of kubuntu without kubuntu-restricted-extras can play youtubue videos but a fresh install of ubuntu without ubuntu-restricted-extras cannot.
<Knusper> @jarli....if u wanna play NO, its not worth it....if u wanna use some software (special programms u cant find under linux) then yes
<XartaoX> hai
<XartaoX> I was just going to browse desktop widgets, but the Plasma Desktop Shell Add-On Installer is reporting an Unknown Open Collaboration Service API error (0)
<XartaoX> i know it worked yesterday
<artao> in synaptic i just did a 'fix all broken' which found nothing, and am now doing an upgrade via 'mark all upgrades'
<artao> then i'll reboot i suppose
<Linkmaster> Im in a jam between two graphics cards for a rig I'm setting up. the GTX 550 Ti, or the AMD HD 7770/7750. I've done research to find which is the 'better' of the two cards, and this is(in essence) what I have found to be true: the HDs have faster core clocks, however, are limited to 128-bit. the GTX has a better effective memory clock(by almost 4 times as much), and a 192-bit memory interface. This meals the HDs are limited to 
<Linkmaster> I asked in ##hardware, but they are pretty busy at the moment, anyone have an idea about the question I shall pose:
<Linkmaster> my question is, would the 110MHz core clock difference be noticeable, especially with the difference in memory bit between the two cards?
<em> is it a bitcoin mining rig?
<Linkmaster> no, this is a rig Im buying with actual USD
<Linkmaster> motherboard, RAM, the whole nine yards
<XartaoX> nope
<artao> no luck on reboot either
<Jarli> How can I change the right hand bottom aduio device
<Jarli> i've looked through the settings and set the one I want as the prefered device
<Jarli> anyone home?
<Knusper> yes ;)
<Jarli> oh thank god
<Jarli> got another question
<Jarli> I know how to increase the volume for my head set, but the default volume in the bottom right, is set to another device
<Jarli> how do I change it to use my prefered device
<Jarli> which I have checked the setting, at least as far as I can see
<Jarli> and thanks again for the help
<Jarli> i might frequent this channel :P
<Knusper> open the KDE mixer (click on the specker symbol in the panel)
<Jarli> yep
<Jarli> i hav eit open
<Jarli> have *
<Knusper> playback devices put them all on max
<Jarli> max would blow my ears out for the one
<Jarli> it's playing music lol
<Jarli> one second
<Jarli> let me kill th emusic
<Knusper> yes but u can change the Global volume then easy
<Jarli> ok, both maxed, I can hear electric static coming from the main sound card
<Jarli> (head set)
<Knusper> now close the mixer
<Jarli> ok
<Jarli> the window is closed
<Knusper> and make the volume smaller (overall)
<Knusper> dont open the mixer
<Jarli> should I quit Kmix?
<Jarli> the only device displayed is the HD48
<Jarli> it doesn't say global
<Jarli> which is why I was confused
<Knusper> it is global
<Jarli> I have the HD48 and the Internal Audio
<Sentynel> Jarli: does right click on volume icon -> select master channel do what you want?
<Sentynel> I don't have a multi-output system but it seems like it should
<Knusper> when u make it small does ur headsetsound also goes down?
<Jarli> I want the Internal Audio Channel, which is set
<Jarli> but the mixer shows the HD48
<Jarli> Is there other info I can some how get to help troubleshoot this?
<Jarli> When I reduce the volume from the mixer (bot right) the volume doesn't change
<Jarli> HD48x) audio Digitial Stereo (HDMI) and Internal Audio Analog Stereo are the two devices
<Jarli> HD48x0 **
<Jarli> AH, found it
<Jarli> the prefered device doesn't update the mixer
<Jarli> the kmix needs to be closed and reopened with Ctrl Q
<wallison> I'm installing 11.10 and setting up an encrypted LVM.
<wallison> Should I still encrypt my home directory?
<Jarli> im completely new to linux
<Jarli> it's an option when you install
<Jarli> so i dont see a reason not to
<Jarli> but dont ask me
<orated> Hey almoxarife
<almoxarife> hey
<orated> As mangdood suggested, can you have a look at bootcharts to help me mix boot time? I don't find 60s boot time to be normal
<orated> s/mix/fix*
<orated> er
<almoxarife> orated: pastebin the bootchart
<orated> http://imagebin.org/199347
<orated> That's recent
<almoxarife> orated: really need firestarter?
<orated> No.
<orated> purging that package.
<almoxarife> orated: run blutooth apps?
<orated> only the one default
<orated> BlueDevil
<orated> Kubuntu 11.10 KDE 4.7
<orated> almoxarife:  Do you see vmware and java process before nmbd? I don't get how java is starting in boot time. Even fsck is checking fs too often
<almoxarife> orated: does vmware need to be a boot process?
<orated> No
<almoxarife> orated: it is right now, no?
<almoxarife> the process 'kerneloops' can go to, my opinion
<orated> Well, the whole strip related to a process in the bootchart shows time its alive and the dark part of it shows how much boot time it taks. firestarter.sh and bluetoothd hardly take 1s.
<orated> Yes..
<orated> almoxarife:  I understand its a big chart to check but I'm not sure what exactly to remove and how, hence asked :) The service manager in system settings doesn't list all services. So apart from removing package or changing exports/fstab config startup, is there a file to edit services on boot?
<almoxarife> kubuntu-low-fat-settings  <-- i installed it, did see an improvement
<orated> Sure, I'll try that. Thanks.
<almoxarife> i am installing boot chart, so i can give you a comparison, i run lean, so it mean very little
<orated> Yes, sure
<orated> O
<almoxarife> be right back
<almoxarife> orated: http://imagebin.org/199350
<orated> Even yours is crossing 1min
<orated> Is 60s normal for Kubuntu? I thought its 20-30s
<almoxarife> orated: i never counted the time, i dont boot often, neither should you, and i am no purist about re-boot
<orated> almoxarife: Yes, I'm not concerned about boot time usually but I felt 1 min is not normal
<orated> almoxarife: So, you simply put it on suspend to ram/disk when not required? BTW how to start kubuntu-low-fat-settings?
<almoxarife> orated: is it installed/? low fat?
<orated> Yes, I installed kubuntu-low-fat-settings package
<almoxarife> orated: i expect that the changes were auto managed, and i suspend, alot, thats what its for
<almoxarife> orated: now that you brought it up i need to check that, the low fat may need input
<almoxarife> /etc/X11/Xsession.d/50lowfat <-- looks like it is handled at boot time
<orated> Yes, even I saw that in installed files
<almoxarife> i never looked, i assumed it,
<almoxarife> orated: want something to fixate on??? pick a task, any task, use task-scheduler to set it up, it wont work, and i hear gnome does the same thing, thats something to fixate on
<orated> eh fixate
<almoxarife> better yet, strip akonadi out without crippling the rest of the system,
<`Korvin> Hey, I just installed the most recent version of kubuntu, and cannot run shell files
<orated> almoxarife: remove akonadi-server ? BTW what does $KDEDIRS mean?
<almoxarife> orated: cant remove it, it removes alot of system with it
<orated> Yes. And got $KDEDIRS to be kde dir..
<almoxarife> http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=61892 , orated
<orated> almoxarife: Yes, I'm on the same page. I'm not getting how you would strip akonadi w/o affecting remaining of the system
<almoxarife> orated: that is my fixation
<orated> U alright
<orated> Alright*
<orated> Thanks almoxarife
<almoxarife> orated: welcome
<orated> `Korvin: Are the script files executable?
<`Korvin> orated, the issue was that I had it on an ntfs formatted filesystem
<orated> Was? So its solved? My guess is that for ntfs/vfat they got text files as non executable where bash file or sh file helps
<`Korvin> yeah
<`Korvin> something like that
<alex____> m
<jschall> notifications no longer pop up when they occur (in 4.8). The notification icon appears, and my notification pops up if i click it, but it does not pop up otherwise. Is this a recent change?
<jschall> well, one just popped up... guess they just don't always.
<Promethes> update notification not working in kubuntu 11.10 - no yellow icon in tray, no popup. In muon notifications are enabled, anyone knows how to fix this?
<Promethes> i have 3 computers with kubuntu 11.10 and problem occurs only on one of them
<tayfun> Can anyone help me get my touchpad running again ?? I've googled enough but couldn't do it
<Jarli> Morning all
<BluesKaj> 'Morning All
<Jarli> Morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi Jarli
<Jarli> Anyone here use Qmail server?
<Knusper> Lol jarli is like a sponge xD she sucks all the knowledge out of us ;)
<Jarli> <- is a dude
<Jarli> But yes
<Knusper> then he xD
<Jarli> Yesterday I was at home, now im at work
<Knusper> im still at work too....10 pm....it sucks
<Jarli> Trying to figure out if there is a way to get an out of office feature into Thunderbird, so the end user doesn't have to login to the web interface to set out of office
<Jarli> We were sold a system, and the guy who sold it to us is really helpful, but he'd busy at the moment
<Jarli> so im trying to find something that might do this
<Jarli> That sucks, were you at work last night when I spoke to you?
<Jarli> it's been like 1 4hours
<Jarli> 14* hours
<Knusper> that was morning....yes....but they pay well so its ok and im lucky enough to love my work
<Jarli> cool cool
<Jarli> where are you based?
<Knusper> shenzhen china
<Jarli> Wow
<Jarli> other side of the world
<Jarli> New York, USA
<jcook_5xdata> needs some help I am tring to install a i386 deb file in a 64 bit install. in ubuntu (gnome) the installer will down load the need i386 package and install the app. how do i do this kd
<Peace-> #ubuntu
<sithlord48> sudo apt-get install <package>:i386 ?
<designbybeck> it is advised to use 'kdesudo' over just 'sudo' when doing any commands in the terminal?
<sithlord48> no just gui programs
<designbybeck> I'm writing some documentation for a training session we start tomorrow for kids. We had used Ubuntu
<designbybeck> but now i'm trying to understand how some of these comamands should go in Kubuntu(KDE)
<jcook_5xdata> I know that :P it just give a a "wrong architecture i386" not what package or missing or needed
<sithlord48> if its a gui program then you  need to use kdesudo , if its a cli program then sudo should be fine
<designbybeck> so if you are going to launch something gui you should use (kdesudo) is that correct sithlord48, other than that you can just use (sudo)
<Avihay> designbybeck: that
<Avihay> s what I understood too
<designbybeck> so any 'sudo apt-get' is ok as is
<Peace-> designbybeck: kdesudo => for gui programs ; sudo for shell program
<sithlord48> yes.
<designbybeck> no need for 'kdesudo apt-get'
<designbybeck> Ok thank you Peace-
<designbybeck> are there any programs you "run" normally by going to the command line and luanching the gui with 'kdesudo' ?
<Peace-> !kdesudo
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/10.04.4-lts-release  10.04.4 LTS update released
<sithlord48> oh hi mr riddell .
<sithlord48> thank you for all the great work you do on kubuntu !
<designbybeck> I second that sithlord48
<designbybeck> kudos all KDE/Kubuntu developers and contributers! Thank you all!
<Jarli> hi
<Riddell> you're welcome sithlord48, designbybeck
<tekton> kde or gnome?
<sithlord48> i would like to help i just don't know what to help with..
<tekton> okay
<sithlord48> kde or gnome what tekton?
<tekton> does kubu has widgets to show wallpapers from sites?
<tekton> i hear that 4.8 has got DAY FOTO... what is that, i don't get it
<tekton> )
<Jarli> got a question, last night I was working on my system, and messing around with the audio controllers. I had two of them, well in order for me to change the default audio device (in the bottom right) I had to quit and reopen the Kmix app. But the app offers the option of " Select default device"
<Jarli> should it not change automatically?
<sithlord48> it should, did u change it in system settings->mulitmedia?
<Dekalog> @Aelingil I think you can install it from the repositories
<Jarli> sorry for the delay
<Jarli> well i ctrl q the app, and started it again, then the default device changed
<Jarli> but was just curious if it was a bug
<Jarli> so now, when I increase or decrease the volume using the kmix app in the bottom right, the volume changes accordingly
<Scunizi> Is Cononical really defunding the kubuntu project?
<Riddell_> Scunizi: they're stopping me from working on it in work time
<Riddell_> they'll still give it resources same as xubuntu does or oneiric when I wasn't working on it
<Scunizi> So it will remain part of the ubuntu family but will need more outside devs to help it keep up?
<Scunizi> volunteer devs?
<Scunizi> Riddell_: I ask because I use it on my production machine and need to plan for the future.  If it will remain and still get love that would be great.  If not I may need to jump ship to a different distro or fork. Unity is fine for my laptop but my dual monitor desktop becomes less productive with unity.
<Riddell_> Scunizi: I expect it to remain and get love but we're still sorting out how and who would be involved
<Riddell_> I don't imagine the kde packages in ubuntu would just disappear though, too many users for that to happen
<Scunizi> Riddell_: that's some comfort.  Thanks for all your past help with the project. I'm not a coder but can appriciate those that can.
<Riddell_> Kubuntu doesn't need coders usually, many other skills can contribute :)
<Ezim> Scunizi, you can help Kubuntu by reporting bug or just be here and help others.
<Ezim> Kubuntu have really nice team of people.
<Scunizi> Riddell_: well I do file bugs.. the things that has always confused me is when kde release a new point update, how do we do that upgrade in kubuntu?  Enable backports? use a ppa?
<Ezim> Scunizi, you add kubuntu backports ppa.
<Sentynel> point releases are in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<Ezim> Sentynel, +1
<Sentynel> minor releases are in /backports
<Scunizi> And is that wise on a production machine or do I risk breakage?
<Riddell_> Scunizi: instructions are on kubuntu.org.  for 0.0.1 releases it's a ppa then a bit later updates.  for 0.1.0 releases it's the kubuntu/backports PPA
<Sentynel> I've never had issues with the point releases from the ppa, personally
<Sentynel> occasionally some oddities with the minor releases, but nothing critical
<Ezim> Scunizi, for me 4.8.0 on Kubuntu 11.10 have been more stable then 4.7.*
<Ezim> Used it from day one
<Riddell_> Scunizi: 0.0.1 releases in PPAs are usually fine, 0.0.1 in updates almost always fine, 0.1.0 releases less so
<Scunizi> I would think the 0.1.0 would be a higher release and thus a bit more stable.. not sure I understand the numerical sceme
<Sentynel> Scunizi: the standard for 3-digit release numbers is usually major.minor.point; point releases are bugfix only, minor releases add stuff
<Sentynel> so stability should increase from point releases, but minor releases are more likely to introduce new bugs
<Scunizi> Sentynel: ah ok.. How do I verify which desktop version I'm running currently? numerically speaking?
<Sentynel> Scunizi: any kde software has it in the help > about kde menu
<Scunizi> So I'm at 4.7.4 .. and the update looks like it would be worth it then.
<Scunizi> If I have backports enabled in my repo's and add the ppa/backports will there be conflicts?
<pvivek> i want to start contributing to kubuntu
<pvivek> I have used linux from quite a sometime now. I am contributing for the first time. Would be very glad if someone can guide me how to get started.
<Ezim> have any one tested? Cantata? (kde application)
<BluesKaj> no , they aren't the same , one will upgrade packages , the other upgrades kde
<Scunizi> BluesKaj: thanks.. adding and upgrading now :)
<BluesKaj> BBL
<jcook_5xdata> anyone know where I can get daisy plasma widget?
<jcook_5xdata> wow no anyone
<Scunizi> jcook_5xdata: perhaps here.. http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=102077
<jcook_5xdata> Scunizi: been there done that. if you click the download link it take you to a ppa and if you look in the packages it not there
<jcook_5xdata> anyone know of a good dock for KDE then
<jcook_5xdata> most the one I know are for gnome/gtk
<Scunizi> jcook_5xdata: just a Jaunty/Karmic/Lucid/Maverick links.. once you're in the ppa you might send the owner an email and ask.
<Scunizi> jcook_5xdata: unless the widget is buried in one of the other packages.
<jcook_5xdata> Scunizi: I guess I will build it from source unless you know of a good docy for KDE
<jcook_5xdata> s/docy/dock
<DarthFrog> jcook_5xdata:  Though it's not specifically KDE, Cairo is a nice dock.
<jcook_5xdata> does that use QT or gtk?
<DarthFrog> Not sure, probably GTK.
<jcook_5xdata> cool I will check it out
<excognac> hi all! My sysrem become super slow, the HD led is consatantly blinking, however only one strange thing inSystem activities: virtuoso-tuses 25% of CPU. Any ideas where to start?
<excognac> *system
<Avihay> excognac: it's the file indexing service / nepokum thing
<excognac> Avihay: Thank you! What my cause this issue? Ho do I detect it?
<clone1018> Anyone know how to disable the "title bar click to move" thing, I mean I still want to be able to move it, but I don't want mis clicks from Google Chrome moving my browser :P
<DarthFrog> excognac: It's all part of the KDE semantic desktop.  You should have a small icon in your systray, looks like a handwritten  uppercase "G".
<DarthFrog> excognac: Or you can disable it altogether in System Settings.
<Avihay> as far as I understand, the issue is that the file-watcher service (watches which files change = need indexing) is limited by default to less then the number of files you have, so it takes no chanses and reindexes your entire filesystem every time
<Avihay> DarthFrog: how?
<DarthFrog> Avihay: And so far I've not found any use for it whatsoever, other than to be a nuisance and get in the way.
<DarthFrog> Avihay:  System Settings / Desktop Search
<Avihay> it has some nice features, especially if you tag your files, there are now even usefull scripts to take advantage of that
<Avihay> DarthFrog: tried that, didn't work (removed all the checkmarks)
<Avihay> excognac: opendesktop.org/content/show.php?content=148910
<em> clone1018: try going to System Settings > Window Behavior > click on window behavior on the left, then check the 'title bar' tab to see if anything there can help.
<clone1018> I have and none of them seem to effect it at all
<em> then I do not know. Sorry.
<em> someone might though :)
<excognac> Avihay: Sorry, I don't quite get it...
<Avihay> there's software that uses the nepomuk infrastructure in a way that you may find usefull. it takes all the TV show on your HDD, and retrieves their chapter info and extra-data, and enable you to browse your collection
<Dani_TM> hi
<Dani_TM> what's new in kubuntu 12.04 lts?
<DarthFrog> Dani_TM: Wrong channel.  You want #ubuntu+1
<Jarli> Hi Dani and Darth
<sithlord48> Jarli: sorry for my super long delay, i noticed this behavor also, i switch between hdmi and optical for sound out and everytime i have to close amarok and restart before the device changes.
<Jarli> ya
<Jarli> this wasn't aramark though, this was the sound controller Kmix
<designbybeck> LinuxMint has a nice 50+page PDF manual. I found this site, but I can't find anything else like a downloadable offline manual for Kubuntu: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Kubuntu_Oneiric
<designbybeck> Is there such manual
<Jarli> That manual is big though
<Jarli> Would be very nice if Kubuntu did have a manual like Mint does...
<designbybeck> Jarli: is there one to download?
<Jarli> not that I know of
<Jarli> I was looking for one the other day
<Jarli> and didn't find anything
<designbybeck> well shucks!
<Jarli> eh
<Jarli> I bet they hid it right inside of the operating system lol
<Jarli> should check there first
<designbybeck> Jarli: i was hoping to have an offline component for documentation. We are donating computers to kids, and some will not have internet access
<designbybeck> good point ;)
<designbybeck> *looking at Kubuntu Help now*
<designbybeck> this does seem to be pretty straight forward Jarli
<Jarli> Im at work at the moment, and only installed kubuntu on my personal computer last night
<Jarli> but things are pretty well planned
<Jarli> Im trying to get mint to run on an old P4 system... with 256k memory...
<Jarli> haha lets hope that it works
<designbybeck> cool
<designbybeck> i don't know about LinuxMint on something that old, have you looked at Xbuntu?
<designbybeck> or Puppy Linux Jarli?
<Jarli> what's Puppy Linux?
<designbybeck> Jarli: http://puppylinux.org/main/Overview%20and%20Getting%20Started.htm
<designbybeck> It is very cute and cuddly and runs on old hardware
<Jarli> That would probably be better, as all I need on this machine is word processing.
<Jarli> and maybe, in the future internet
<Jarli> thanks for the tip
<designbybeck> no prob Jarli, pay it forward
<Jarli> really?? Pay it Forward... totally stole that line from the movie "Pay it Forward"
<Jarli> :P
<Jarli> anyways im headed home
<Jarli> have a good night
<designbybeck> ;)
<designbybeck> good luck with it Jar
<Uncle_Fester> hello
<Uncle_Fester> i have a real problem with ubuntu\
<Uncle_Fester> i have no sound
<Uncle_Fester> can anyone help
<nuse> i'm using kde 4.8 through the backports ppa, for some reason i can't blacklist radeon(my graphics card)
<nuse> i put the arguement "blacklist radeon" in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and then updated grub
<nuse> that generally works
<Uncle_Fester> it was working for months, and just now it stopped
<nuse> Uncle_Fester: dude can't you see i'm asking questions right now
<nuse> jeez
<nuse> i'm joking
<Uncle_Fester> oh, i wasn't aware that i was pm'ing someone.  i thought this was an open chat
<maco> Uncle_Fester: it is an open chat
<maco> Uncle_Fester: nuse is just being silly
<Uncle_Fester> ok
<Uncle_Fester> well hopefully i can get some assistance on my sound issue
<maco> Uncle_Fester: have you by any chance rebooted since it stopped woring?
<nuse> yeah, i was just joking
<maco> *working
<Uncle_Fester> yes
<maco> Uncle_Fester: did the breakage coincide with you doing updates?
<Uncle_Fester> tried a cold boot also
<Uncle_Fester> there was some updates after it happened
<maco> before is more what i was concerned about
<Uncle_Fester> i know my sound is good cause i can boot into windows and get sound
<nuse> open up a terminal and type this uncle_fester
<nuse> ps -A | grep pulse
<Uncle_Fester> ok'
<maco> Uncle_Fester: if you do "speaker-test -c 0" do you hear white noise?
<Uncle_Fester> should it start on its own
<maco> pulse or the white noise?
<Uncle_Fester> i put the commands you told me
<Uncle_Fester> no sound\
<Uncle_Fester> its playing front left
<Uncle_Fester> and still i hear nothing
<almoxarife> Uncle_Fester: what are your phonon settings?
<Uncle_Fester> what is that?
<almoxarife> Uncle_Fester: using kubuntu?
<Uncle_Fester> no ubuntu
<nuse> more importantly why can't i blacklist my graphics card
<nuse> haha, i'm sorry, once again i'm joking
<almoxarife> Uncle_Fester: and kubuntu is going to fix it?
<Uncle_Fester> i dont understand
<almoxarife> Uncle_Fester: the channel you are on is for 'kubuntu'
<Uncle_Fester> well how do i get to ubuntu?
<nuse> try #ubuntu
<nuse> they might could be of more help
<Uncle_Fester> thanks
<nuse> no problem
<Ezim> nuse, you want to blacklist?
<nuse> yeah
<almoxarife> i want a gui for cli
<nuse> i've never had a problem blacklisting it before
<designbybeck> where does the word Muon for the Software Center come from?
<nuse> for some reason it won't work
<nuse> i'm assuming its a grub issue maybe
<Ezim> nuse, what do you have for card?
<canis__> My laptop screen is blank without a hook up to an external monitor...I keep trying to change the settings, and save them but it is not having an effect.  how can I make kde show up on my monitor?  Force it to show up on my laptop default monitor?
<designbybeck> Because i see a Software company called Muon
<nuse> ati radeon 6650
<Ezim> nuse, kdesudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<nuse> i put the proper arguements in there via nano
<nuse> to no avail
<designbybeck> !kdesudo
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<nuse> generally "blacklist radeon"
<nuse> generally that works
<almoxarife> nuse: cant you ignore the card at the bios?
<Ezim> nuse, cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Ezim> plz paste pastebin
<nuse> almoxarife, if so i never noticed you could
<nuse> aight give me a second
<almoxarife> nuse: might look
<nuse> inhttp://pastebin.com/F4gksMWK
<nuse> yeah i will check into that
<nuse> thanks
<nuse> that last arguement generally works like a champ
<Ezim> nuse, it looks correct.
<Ezim> weird
<nuse> yeah, i've updated grub as well
<Avihay> canis__: laptops usually have a key-combo to switch between screen output modes, in my laptop, it actually works, so you might aswell try in yours
<almoxarife> any try the 3.2 kernel from x-orgers?
<Uncle_Fester> all they tell me in ubuntu is to unmute.
<Ezim> nuse, does this work instead: http://askubuntu.com/questions/36268/how-do-i-blacklist-the-gallium-ati-driver
<artao|sasquatch> hai:  just installed KDE this week after using Ubuntu Studio with XFCE for a couple weeks .... none of the screensavers work properly anymore ... most disply nothing, others show wonky, blocky, screwed up graphics
<artao|sasquatch> i only installed the BASE KDE plasma desktop enviroment, and have been adding in bits and pieces as i need 'em
<nuse> almoxarife: yeah, it kind of breaks my trackpad
<artao|sasquatch> openGL screensavers worked fine under XFCE ... also under Live distros with KDE
<Ezim> nuse, do you have hybrid card?
<artao|sasquatch> i imagine i'm only missing some component(s) but have no idea how to figure out which one(s)
<nuse> what do you mean hybrid card?
<nuse> i'll try the askubuntu method right now
<Ezim> nuse, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<almoxarife> artao|sasquatch: is this package installed?? xscreensaver-gl
<artao|sasquatch> i'll check ...
<Ezim> nuse, lspci | grep VGA  <<--- plz paste information you get.
<nuse> oh, no i don't have switchable graphics
<nuse> and that askubuntu method is irrevelant to me, thats not my model ati card
<artao|sasquatch> yes. also xscreensave-gl-extra
<Ezim> nuse, I see.
<canis__> What would that key combo be, or where can I find it?
<nuse> 0:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<nuse> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc NI Seymour [AMD Radeon HD 6470M]
<nuse> excuse me i have 6470 not the 6650
<Ezim> nuse, :) it is a hybrid card.
<canis__> Avihay: <canis__> What would that key combo be, or where can I find it?
<artao|sasquatch> .... also xscreensaver, xscreensaver-data, xscreensaver-data-extra
<nuse> Ezim: oh, i must have misunderstood the question, i honestly didn't read your link, heh
<Avihay> on my laptop, it's Fn + f2 , the fn button is blue, and there is a picture of a box (approximation of a screen) on F2
<nuse> i thought you meant did i have switchable graphics setup where i could switch between my card and intel's intergrated graphics
<Avihay> sometimes it's f5 or f7, but there is nothing preventing it from being anything else
<Ezim> nuse, read that link and also: http://linux-hybrid-graphics.blogspot.com/
<artao|sasquatch> hmmm ...... mesa appears to not be installed
<almoxarife> artao|sasquatch: is the option to use opengl screensavers checked?
<Ezim> nuse, you can also if you only want to use intel, try in bios disable ati.
<artao|sasquatch> ummmm
<nuse> all those sites are how to setup switching when i just want to disable/blacklist my card
<Avihay> nuse: maybe the GFX card driver name changed? look up for an ATIish name in lsmod?
<nuse> i'm gonna try that now
<nuse> still radeon i think
<artao|sasquatch> almoxarife: i don't see that option in the screensavers settings panel
<nuse> xorg updated so that might have something to do with it
<Ezim> nuse, some laptop have option to disable ati.
<nuse> yeah, brb, gonna mess with bios
<Ezim> nuse, if you disable in bios :) xorg update does not do a thing
<almoxarife> artao|sasquatch: the 'random' tab does not offer up option for 'use opengl'??
<tony_> hi guys
<tony_> is anyone here? :)
<almoxarife> no
<artao|sasquatch> ahhh ... yes, it does ... rather merely to "use OpenGL screensavers" ... not a "just" option tho
<tony_> ah, i guess its pretty empty then
<artao|sasquatch> regardless, i've just been 'trying' them, and none of them display right
<artao|sasquatch> i'm wondering about this mesa thing now .... what would i install to simply 'get it all' in one go?
<artao|sasquatch> i do 3D cgi, so i imagine i'll be needing mesa at some point anyhow ..
<almoxarife> artao|sasquatch: look at your xorg log
<artao|sasquatch> oh dear
<almoxarife> artao|sasquatch: assuming you have intel graphics you want 'mesa'
<tony_> Do you guys think you could help me something once you're done?
<almoxarife> tony_: ask!
<tony_> I installed KDE's plasma desktop over Unity and now when I restart I get the Kubuntu splash and login screen
<artao|sasquatch> hmmm ... don't see any errors ... i could !pastebinit ... console command would be?? um .....
<tony_> Personally, I liked the layout of Unity's login screen more, as well as its splash...
<almoxarife> 'tony_thats correct
<tony_> Do you have any idea on how to revert?
<almoxarife> tony_: install 'lightdm' remove 'kdm' , and good luck with the issues that may cause
<artao|sasquatch> where would my x.org.log be? $HOME ??
<almoxarife> artao|sasquatch: /var/log/.....
<artao|sasquatch> cat $HOME/X.org.log
<artao|sasquatch> oops, this isn't the console .. heh .. sry
<artao|sasquatch> think i got it. here :: http://paste.ubuntu.com/846547/
<artao|sasquatch> i didn't see a X.org.log .. just Xorg.0.log .. and that's it
<artao|sasquatch> i see it's pretty gorarm long there ... i have no clue what to look for
<almoxarife> artao|sasquatch: your driver is not fglrx, what is it?
<almoxarife> artao|sasquatch: Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)
<artao|sasquatch> ummm .... ati x600 ... just whatever got installed, i changed nothing
<nuse> my bios doesn't have a setting to disable my card
<nuse> :(
<artao|sasquatch> i know i can't use the radeon drivers
<artao|sasquatch> i'll be replacing my gfx card within the next few weeks with an nvidia gtx 500 something .. prolly gtx 560
<nuse> also my desktop minimize effect is being weird, instead of minimizing to the task tab it scales out sometimes
<em> artao|sasquatch: goram*
<nuse> sometimes it does and sometimes it doesn't
<nuse> kde is really starting to piss me off
<Avihay> <Avihay> nuse: maybe the GFX card driver name changed? look up for an ATIish name in lsmod?
<em> nuse: Kubuntu uses the KDE desktop.
<nuse> i did, still says radeon to my knowledge
<nuse> em: yeah i know
<Riddell> em: "KDE's Plasma Desktop" :)
<em> I like it :)
<Avihay> nuse: pastebin it for me?
<nuse> Avihay: http://pastebin.com/nd8nJTNh
<almoxarife> artao|sasquatch: are are using radeon drivers
<almoxarife> artao|sasquatch: you are using radeon drivers
<artao|sasquatch> i see
<almoxarife> nuse: pastebin Xorg.0.log from /var/log/
<artao|sasquatch> i was JUST NOW going to install the fglrx package ... Go??
<almoxarife> artao|sasquatch: go,
<artao|sasquatch> it looks like i can install EITHER fglrx OR fglrx-updates
<artao|sasquatch> hmm
<Avihay> mkey, then I'm clueless. you can go and remove the package, or locate radeon.ko and delete the stuff, that's how I was forced to deal with nepomuk
<artao|sasquatch> as my card is older, i assume i want just fglrx
<artao|sasquatch> this i will do
<almoxarife> artao|sasquatch: both, or fgrlx first
<nuse> http://pastebin.com/Gkpc6JF5
<nuse> oh snap! i didn't even think to just delete radeon.ko
<artao|sasquatch> interestingly, selecting fglrx-updates deselects fglrx
<Avihay> try the package manager first
<nuse> i'm gonna let almoxarife check out my xorg log before i commit to that
<nuse> but that sounds like whats gonna happen
<artao|sasquatch> installing ...
<artao|sasquatch> ... and how should i feel about mesa??
<artao|sasquatch> ... i wonder if this 'fglrx' thing is why i seem to get no textures in Spring Engine games as well ... hmmmmmm
<DaemonFC> Jockey advertising FGLRX is like advertising sharp toys with lead paint
<DaemonFC> :)
<DaemonFC> some people can only learn by hurting themselves I think
<artao|sasquatch> rebooting
<almoxarife> nuse: i dont see 'mesa' drivers
<almoxarife> artao|sasquatch: 'mesa' is intel, you are ati, forget mesa
<almoxarife> nuse: do you have the updated graphics ppa in sources?
<nuse> no
<nuse> i just want to blacklist it honestly
<nuse> where can i find the ppa though?
<Ezim> nuse, did bios work for you?
<nuse> nope
<nuse> no option there, i was pretty sure but i figured i would check
<Ezim> nuse, http://linux-hybrid-graphics.blogspot.com/2012/01/improved-support-for-amd-hybrid.html
<almoxarife> nuse: add this to your sources http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu/           distribution 'oneiric'   components 'main'
<almoxarife> nuse: using synaptic?
<Ezim> nuse, really read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<XartaoX> ok
<XartaoX> that completely broke my settings
<nuse> using muon mainly
<nuse> reading now....
<XartaoX> now not only DON'T screensavers work, neither does my dual display ... it insists on cloning the display and won't let me set them side-by-side
<XartaoX> grrrrr.
<XartaoX> removing fglrx and rebooting
<almoxarife> nuse: the same applies to muon,
<nuse> yeah i know
<nuse> muon has pretty much the same functionality as synaptic so i use muon mainly these days
<almoxarife> nuse: the simple ppa add 'ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa'
<nuse> yeah i've already added it
<canis__> hello, someone recently mention that there was a keyboard shortcut to change monitor outputs?  Does anyone know what it is?
<almoxarife> nuse: i notices that once i was running the updated drivers i stopped crashing opengl, being a ppa you need to be aware of the down side
<nuse> yeah, i'm gonna update right now and reboot and see if i can notice any differences
<nuse> thanks for the info
<nuse> bbl
<XartaoX> fglrx removed .. system back to normal
<XartaoX> trying installing mesa
<Avihay> muon doesn't have the feedback that synaptic has...
<canis__> My systems settings monitor config will not save I guess.  I keep changing the setup, and saving, but everytime I boot without an external monitor my screen goes blank.  At least in KDE it does, in E17 it works fine.
<almoxarife> XartaoX: mesa is intel
<almoxarife> i stayed with synaptic , muon confuses me
<canis__> muon has a retarded search
<nuse> my desktop effects seem a little smoother, could be in my head though
<XartaoX> system back up and normal ... still no screensavers
<XartaoX> just looking at one of the fractal screensavers .. coral it was ... it LOOKS like it's setting the screen resolution ridiculously low ... like 320 x 240 or so
<XartaoX> as i said ... screensavers worked FINE under XFCE and Live KDE distros
<almoxarife> nuse: i guess it worked :)
<XartaoX> just double checked and yep .. all the screensavers work fine under XFCE ... including the one's installed FOR kde
<XartaoX> i must be missing some kde component, or there's some kde settings mishmash somewhere
<artao> well. i guess screensavers really aren't all that important to me ... and everything else appears to work fine
<artao> so i'll leave this issue for later and see if a new vic-card fixes it
<artao> =]
#kubuntu 2012-02-18
<DaemonFC> GNOME and KDE have been notorious for breaking xscreensaver and reimplementing it half-assedly over the years
<DaemonFC> now GNOME doesn't support screensavers at all
<artao> DaemonFC: interesting. thx
<artao> bassturds
<artao> hopefully a more modern gfx card works better : \
<artao> should be less than a month ... lookin quite forward to GPU rendering with 3D apps .. blender specifically
<artao> how can they mess up something as fricken SIMPLE as screensavers?!?!?
<artao> ... and if it's know, not fix it ... even worse
 * artao shakes his head
<artao> <sigh>
<artao> i wonder if ...
<artao> ... does electricsheep work?
<artao> OH! wait!!!!
<artao> AAGGGHHHH!!!
<TorpedoSkyline> artao: what happened? =D
<artao> the gorram fricken <grumble>>grumble> xscreensaver daemon WASN'T RUNNING!!!
<artao> i typed 'screen' into the app-search box, and noticed TWO screensaver configuration tools
<artao> ran the 2nd listed, and it warned me that 'xscreensaver daemon isn't running. start it now?' and i did and now screensavers work fine
<artao> <grumble>
<artao> ./grumble repeat
 * artao shakes his head
<artao> ok ... how do i make sure that is fricken running when i start my session?
<artao> ... also, anyone know how the heck i configure the electricsheep screensaver? it doesn't show up in the screensavers list .. seems to run as its OWN daemon ... but i can't find a settings panel for it anywhere
<artao> !electricsheep
<artao> nope
<artao> !screensaver
<artao> neither
<artao> ahhh the joyz of linux configuration =] =] =]
<artao> errr ... only PARTLY working i see
<artao> the 2nd listed settings panel (labled 'change screensaver properties') shows screensaver full-screen previews fine
<artao> the other -- labled 'screensaver settings' -- does NOT display full-screen previews right
<artao> hmmm
<artao> ... i guess i don't really care anymore ... this is frustrating and rapidly becoming boring
<artao> anyhow, i don't really turn screensavers on, i just kinda like browsing thru 'em as there's some pretty cool ones in there ... PLUS it's personally irritating that part of my system isn't functioning properly regardless whether i USE it or not ....
<artao> ... and i missed 1/2 my tv episode now f-in with this pointless issue ... as i'm streaming, i can go back
<artao> l8r
<jerry__> hi,anyone knows a good vim irc channel?
<mel> What's the main purpose of the 'dummy packages'?
<deusr> hi
<deusr> I'm installing Linux on a hospital, I installed KDE 4.7. I want to know if anyone knows how to catch all the KDE environment, PLSMA, so that users can not make changes.
<jmichaelx> is there any kind of kde/qt mpd client in the repos (or anywhere else for that matter)?
<almoxarife> mpd?
<almoxarife> jmichaelx: mpd?
<jmichaelx> almoxarife: music player daemon
<clupus> Hello everyone!
<clupus> Is here someone who knows something about kubuntu on usb live stciks?
<mydogsnameisrudy> what you trying to do clupus
<orated> clupus: Hello. What about it? I've tried them lot of time, I can try to help
<clupus> I want the following:
<clupus> I just created such a live usb stick. All right, it works. It is intended to give a windows user the chance of using
<clupus> some nice linux programs. Now if I start the stick I am always asked wheather I am wiling to install kubuntu. Of couse
<clupus> I am not. Is it possible to avoid this message. Second thing is coming soon.
<FloodBotK1> clupus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<clupus> The other thing is: I found out, the stick is using some sort of unionfs or similar. So if I modify e.g. /etc/apt/sources.list and reboot the oly entries are kept; additional lines are merged into the files. So what happens if I update using apt-get? Will this "destroy" some programs?
<orated> As for your first question, if you want to get rid of 'Try Kubunut/Install..' and the timeout, you can try unetbootin where there won't such screen
<clupus> orated: So I have to reinstall from windows completely, correct?
<orated> clupus: No.. are you trying to test Kubuntu with the help of LiveUSB right?
<clupus> orated: No, my father uses win and needs kdenlive and some other apps. So I accepted to create a bootable stick to not need to install to his harddrive. I just want to be sure he does not accidently installs kubuntu over his win.
<clupus> orated: For me I am using kubuntu on my main computer right now. So any program runing on linux works for me.
<clupus> It's maybe even more interesting for me to know if I have to remaster the stick if I want to install several additional programs. I remasters a knoppix version some years ago. But what about usb sticks? Is it nessesary to remaster?
<orated> clupus: Ok, so if you don't want to install Kdenlive and others on Windows. You can simply use Kubunu LiveUSB persisten mode and install Kenlive and others which will retain those packages for use on next boot
<orated>  clupus oh yes. It involves using uck if I get you right
<clupus> orated: I did create the stick with about 3GB of persistent space. So if I modify and file unter eg /usr/bin is the orinigal file keep in background (shaddowd or how ever it is called) or is it overwritten?
<yofel> it's kept in background as the base system is stored in a read-only squashfs if I remember correctly
<orated> yes
<clupus> ok, but is seems to be ok to upgrade the system in the persistent space, isn't it?
<orated> as yofel said^
<orated> kernel upgrade will not make it usable
<yofel> should be fine, but kernel upgrades won't work from my experience
<yofel> as the kernel is always read from squashfs
<clupus> ok, I think that's all for now. Thanks a lot to all.
<schnelle> anyone experiences music playback stuttering while downloading torrent files?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<mohsen> hi , when i want to install an app , this error shows : "The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources."
<mohsen> what should i do?
<mohsen> hi , when i want to install an app , this error shows : "The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources."
<mohsen> what should i do?
<BluesKaj> mohsen,  which app ?
<mohsen> any app
<mohsen> + taht , when i run update manager , when it's in 50-60% show error : "check your connection"
<BluesKaj> open your package manager and enable all the repos except for the cdrom
<mohsen> BluesKaj: i don't have synaptic package manager , but in ubuntu software center , i check all radio buttons , in software sources , except "istalabel from cd-rom"
<BluesKaj> mohsen,  alt+f2 , kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list , copy and pastebin it pls
<mohsen> BluesKaj : kate is your username?
<BluesKaj> kate is the text editor
<BluesKaj> !kate
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<mohsen> BluesKaj: paste all in here?
<BluesKaj> !pastebin | mohsen
<ubottu> mohsen: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yofel> !paste | mohsen
<mohsen> o0k
<mohsen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/847239/
<mohsen> tnx
<mohsen> tnx ubottu
<grmls> hi :)
<mohsen> BluesKaj : i'm waiting
<BluesKaj> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<BluesKaj> mohsen,  your sources.list looks fine , alt+f2 /etc/apt/sources.list.d , any files labelled with ppa should be moved or deleted
<BluesKaj> mohsen, alt+f2, kdesudo dolphin /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<mohsen> ok
<mohsen> i'm here now
<mohsen> what next?
<mohsen> BluesKaj : i have 2 file with  .list extention , and 2 file with .list.save extention
<BluesKaj> open them , see if they are ppa urls
<mohsen> yes
<mohsen> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ferramroberto/gnome3/ubuntu oneiric main
<mohsen> BluesKaj : http://paste.kde.org/424652/
<mohsen> i must remove gnome3 to fix this problem?
<BluesKaj> do you recall what app you used that ppa to install ?
<mohsen> i don't understand !
<BluesKaj> no ,just remove that file gnome 3 is in the repos , you just need to update/upgrade to receive latest changes
<bazhang> mohsen, you used the gnome3 ppa while on 11.04 ?
<mohsen> yes bazhang
<BluesKaj> oops , just remove those .list files , gnome 3 won't be removed
<bazhang> uh oh
<mohsen> bazhang : for what ?
<bazhang> !gnome3 | mohsen
<ubottu> mohsen: GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<mohsen> no i was wrong , i install gnome- shell :D
<BluesKaj> mohsen,  remove the ppa . list file ...gnome 3 is in the repositories so you don't need it anymore
<BluesKaj> need it = the ppa
<mohsen> finally remove those or not?
<BluesKaj> yes remve
<mohsen> and ".list.save" files?
<BluesKaj> yes
<mohsen> tnx a lot BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> now open a terminal and do, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<mohsen> i do it now !
<Oxymoron> Does someone know if anyone works in Skype Linux version? Seriously, the latest version is 2.2 beta, released one year ago ... its a mock against IT world xD
<BluesKaj> Oxymoron,  I use the static version ..it's older but stable
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: Cool :) Well I only want a version that works well, never fails and looks clean.
<BluesKaj> that's the one
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: For the moment it looks like a 5 year old kid draw the mockup of the interface xD
<BluesKaj> well do you want pretty icons and guis that don't work or do you want something that is palin , but works
<BluesKaj> plain
<BluesKaj> it's your choice :)
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: I do not really want pretty icons, but I want a clean look with NICE font, decent color theme and not just looks like a shell gui xD
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: You can accomplish a nice GUi without bling bling
<BluesKaj> Oxymoron,  well, make your choices  try them out
 * yofel uses whatever the partner repository ships
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: Then i wonder, is there any other video players out then Kaffeine, Dragon Player and VLC?
<Oxymoron> VLC is great mostly
<Oxymoron> hhhhhhhheeeeey
<suhas> does anyone know how to increase fan speed on a laptop
<yofel> suhas: that greatly depends on your hardware. I know how to do it for thinkpads
<suhas> mine isn't one
<suhas> but thanks
<yofel> Oxymoron: I personally use smplayer and vlc. haven't found a video file yet that I wasn't able to play with at least one of them
<yofel> suhas: there is a 'fancontrol' package in the archive, but I don't know how and whether that'll work for you
<suhas> yes i have already installed it but not able to access the software
<BluesKaj> VLC is the most versatile player IME, Oxymoron other than mplayer , but the gui mplayer versions aren't nearly as good as mplayer in the cli
<Oxymoron> yofel: VLC plays everything I throw at it. The only problem is that the screen goes black when playing movies.
<Oxymoron> The problem does not affect player DragonPLayer. But then it has no support for external subtitles and then is worthless for me.
<BluesKaj> Oxymoron,  install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: For what featuees? :)
<BluesKaj> video and audio codecs
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: Yes, but what for?
<bazhang> Oxymoron, to watch movies
<Oxymoron> bazhang: Well yeah I can watch movies, no problem.
<BluesKaj> vlc is blank when playing movies ...yes you need the codecs
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: No no, it plays movies. But every 15 minutes screen goes black, because VLC does not send any proper siignal to Kubuntu that screen is active.
<BluesKaj> Oxymoron,  that's your screensaver or power settings
<orated> suhas : If u run the command "find /sys -name fan*" do you get any hits?
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: No, I have discussed it with devs and so. I have proper settings in systemsettings.
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: Even if I turn off EVERYTHING in power saving, it does not work, still goes black.
<Oxymoron> Not sure if it has something todo with using HDMI and VLC together.
<Oxymoron> I use HDMI to TV from laptop, turn on VLC and movie. But after 10-15 minutes it goes black.
<BluesKaj> Oxymoron,  no if you turn it all off the default still runs , you have to give the power settings something other than just off...i use 1890 mins
<BluesKaj> 180
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: I tried that too, but doesnt matter. Even if I use 1000 minutes it do nto work.
<mohsen> tnx BluesKaj , my problem fixed ...
<BluesKaj> set your screen saver as well
<BluesKaj> mohsen,  yw
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: Then I wonder, do you know if it is possible to make kubuntu autodetect HDMI, change to HDMI audio and video channel? For the moment I need to manually change it back and forth. OH and also, when I unplug HDMI I want computer to go back to its own audio.
<BluesKaj> Oxymoron,  are the hdmi and sound connections "onboard" or separate pci cards ?
<Oxymoron> Same with headphones btw, want it to autochange channel to headphones if plugin and change back if unplug them.
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: I guess it is onboard circuits as it is a laptop
<BluesKaj> ok
<Oxymoron> I am not sure if other users experience same thing or not.
<Oxymoron> Maybe it is not implemented?
<BluesKaj> Oxymoron,  have you checked alsamixer to see if you have a headphone ctrl listed
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: The headphones works, not the issue. The problem is that I need to change audio channel manually each time I plugin HDMI, headphones or whatever.
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: I am using some kind of dual analog stereo card.
<BluesKaj> Oxymoron,  there might be a setting in alsa-base.conf to do so but I don't know what the command would be , same goes for the hdmi .
<BluesKaj> Oxymoron,  I have very little experience with hdmi audio/video on a laptop
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: Me too
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: When googling on it I see more people have issue with it. needs some kind of implementation in Alsa, PulseAudio and kernel.
<Oxymoron> Another weird thing was if I plugin my headphones and play music, laptop do uses speakers and headphones at the same time :D
<BluesKaj> Oxymoron,  so when you "manually change" the audio output , you set that in phonon or pulseaudio ?
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: I change the audio hardware settings in systemsettings.
<BluesKaj> yes system settings>multimedia>phonon or pulseaudio
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: phonon and then audio hardware settings
<Oxymoron> Need to change both profile and unit to use.
<BluesKaj> that's pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> what about device preference?
<Oxymoron> pulseaudio do not change profile automaticly.
<Oxymoron> yes need to change device preference as well, between headphones and spekaers.
<Oxymoron> It is 2012, it is quite funny weyre even have this discussion xD
<Oxymoron> Audio problems once and there since Kubuntu 7.04
<Oxymoron> Sometimes it is Alsa, sometimes pulseaudio and sometimes kubuntu.
<BluesKaj> Oxymoron,  I use pulseaudio only because I need it for webaudio , otherwise i don't use any of it's controls , but there several ..look into pulseaudio options
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: Where do I find pulseaudio settings?
<BluesKaj> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<mohsen> how can i connect to a socks proxy in ubuntu?
<mohsen> or http proxy?
<mohsen> how can i connect to a socks proxy or http proxy in ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Oxymoron,  that pulseaudio wiki is old , the factoid needs to be updated
<BluesKaj> Oxymoron,  http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup
<BluesKaj> !socks | mohsen
<BluesKaj> no factoid there
<BluesKaj> !proxy | mohsen
<ubottu> mohsen: Several Ubuntu channels prohibit access from open proxies and other anonymous connections due to a high level of abuse. The supported ways to hide your IP address on freenode are to use !Tor or get a !cloak
<DottorLeo> hi!
<DottorLeo> need a little help with desktop icon :)
<DottorLeo> how can i put the "User" folder on desktop like W7?
<bazhang> show the home on Desktop ?
<DottorLeo> thanks...step by step? :)
<DottorLeo> i'm new to ubuntu
<yofel> DottorLeo: I'm not sure what w7 does there, do you want a link to the folder on the desktop? Or do you want the desktop to show the contents of the user folder?
<DottorLeo> on w7 the user folder has inside the Doucment, Image, Video, Music folder
<DottorLeo> i'm note sure if User folder on W7 is equal to Home folder on Kubuntu
<orated> Right click on empty area of desktop, unlock widgets it is lock. Then from the same menu select an option to add widget which will open options just above the bottom panel. Select Folder view. See if that helps
<orated> if it is lock*
<yofel> yeah, try what orated said
<BluesKaj> kmenu>computer>home ..right click and choose "add to desktop"
<BluesKaj> DottorLeo,
<orated> That's better^ :)
<DottorLeo> thanks
<DottorLeo> don't let me right click :/
<DottorLeo> ok done
<DottorLeo> need unlock first
<DottorLeo> coming from w7 i'm truly impressed by the easiness of *buntu family :)
<DottorLeo> my old notebook works very well
<sysco> bonjour
<sysco> faut il paavoir de l'aide ?rlé englais ici aussi pour
<sysco> y'aurais t'il des habituer de kubuntu pour aider un novice  ??
<yofel> !fr | sysco
<ubottu> sysco: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sysco> ca deviens chiant !
<sysco> ok ok , je me casse c'est bon
<jarle> somehow something in 11.04 is keeping my screen from turning off via dpms, anybody else ran into (and solved) this problem? Never had this problem in earlier versions of Ubuntu.
<rtdos> can't a session be created that does not load a gui desktop (without having to use ctrl-alt-f2) ? can't a session be created that does not load a gui desktop (without having to use ctrl-alt-f2) ?
<rtdos> whoa! why'd that happen?
<yofel> rtdos: if you want to disable kdm, then you can do that with 'echo manual | sudo tee /etc/init/kdm.conf.override' if you're on oneiric
<rtdos> yofel: is there a way to keep the gui login screen but create a blank, text based only login without the mouse (or gui desktop)?
<yofel> rtdos: that's what ctrl+alt+f2 gives you?
<yofel> sorry, I don't quite understand what you want to do
<Starkgeist> У кого были проблемы со звуком в vlc плеере?
<rtdos> oh, so i can't just create a blank text-only session without having to use ctrl-alt-f2 all the time?
<rtdos> i've got lxde, xfce4, gnome, unity, and kde desktops on my system, what i would like to know is there a way to edit or create a new session script that does not load a gui?
<yofel> well, on tty1-6 (f1-f6) there are always text based login screens available after boot, and if kdm is enabled it'll start on TTY7 and switch there by default
<yofel> so what do you want instead?
<yofel> ah wait, you want to login to a TTY from kdm?
<yofel> sorry, I don't know if that's possible
<rtdos> yea, create a session-file (or session-script, can't remember what it's called) that does not load a desktop: lxde, xfce4, kde, gnome, unity, or whatever other desktop i have on my system) - can the recovery-console session be modified to do this?
<Snowhog> rtdos: Booting into a recovery (single user) kernel entry from the Grub menu does that. You are booted into a console session.
<Snowhog> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC freenode #ubuntuforums.
<clone1018> Anyone have any experience with ATI and kubuntu? Trying to change my primary monitor with the drivers installed.
<pvivek> i want to start contributing . i would be glad if someone can guide me to find beginner bug fixes.
<Ezim> pvivek, try #kubuntu-devel
<pvivek> Ezim : thank you
<Schugy> where to write my libertas network-manager bug?
<Uncle_Fester> maybe someone here can help me
<Schugy> or is there a kerneloption that prevents the livesystem 12.04 from starting network/manager/
<Ezim> Schugy, ubuntu-bug network-manager
<Schugy> I will try that
<Schugy> libertas has never worked with NM
<Schugy> NM should  blacklist that
<Schugy> even icewm throughput monitor crashes the system. Never monitor wlan0 and it works just 4ever
<yofel> Schugy: 12.04 support and discussion is in #ubuntu+1 - this channel is only for released kubuntu versions
<Schugy> nice, but this thing was in 8.10 already
<maestro> hello everyone, i have just done my first time installation of kubuntu. Please someone tell where i am supposed to set system proxy in order to have apt-get and all started
<Snowhog> maestro: You are currently on Kubuntu and using it to get here, yes?
<Riddell> browser proxy is different from apt proxy (which is a problem that nobody has got round to solving yet)
<maestro> So do you have any idea how to set it. Actually i have browser proxy set. Thats how i am communicating right now
<Riddell> maestro: the GUI that should do it is software-properties-kde but I don't see a way to do it there so that's a missing feature we have
<Riddell> the command line way is to put something in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ which I don't know off the top of my head but I expect google knows
<Daskreech> Snowhog: ping
<Snowhog> Daskreech: pong
<Daskreech> heard you were looking to update the robot?
<Snowhog> Daskreech: You can do that? !forums only lists www.ubuntuforums.org, and well, this is a Kubuntu IRC, so can you add www.kubuntuforums.net?
<maestro> Riddell: i found it, this is what you add/edit..:D  Acquire::http::Proxy "http://username:password@proxy.xxx.xx:80XX"
<Daskreech> Snowhog: try addressing the bot and telling it what it should be
<Snowhog> Daskreech: How do I do that?
<Daskreech> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Daskreech> So try something like ubottu: forums is The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at http://www.kubuntuforums.net. There is also a channel on Freenode IRC #ubuntuforums
<Snowhog> Daskreech: Isn't Ubottu maintenance restricted to members here who are identified as Ops or Admins?
<yofel> iirc that has to be forums-#kubuntu to add a channel-specifc override
<yofel> and I think ubottu did have a restricted access list
<yofel> let's try
<yofel> ubottu: forums-#kubuntu is The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at http://www.kubuntuforums.net. There is also a channel on Freenode IRC #ubuntuforums
<Daskreech> Snowhog: No
<yofel> -> Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail
<Snowhog> yofel: Cool. So the action gets redirected for review/approval. Nice.
<ikonia> I think the ubuntuforums irc channel is pretty much dead now
<Daskreech> Snowhog: anyone can update it but they have to then go to #ubuntu-ops to answer why they think it should be changed
<yofel> Daskreech: which makes it easier to just have an op do it
<ikonia> only people on the access list can change ubottu's factoids
<Daskreech> yofel: Nope I actually find that editing it then popping into #ubuntu-ops is better
<Riddell> maestro: lovely, you can also file a bug on software-properties to add it to the GUI and if you're the sort of super helpful person to can you can implement it :)
<ikonia> but all suggestsions get sent to the ops team for review
<Daskreech> mostly cause they dislike people popping into ubuntuops :)
<ikonia> if you want something changing, I can help you
<Daskreech> Snowhog: speak with ikonia
<yofel> ikonia: see what I said to ubottu
<Snowhog> Daskreech: Thanks. Will do.
<ikonia> yofel: I'm not sure what factoid you are trying to update though ?
<Snowhog> ikonia: The !forums factoid
<yofel>  the !forums one just for this channel
<Daskreech> I generally used to go through the factoids and try update them after a release
<ikonia> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC freenode #ubuntuforums.
<ikonia> ok, so you want a kubuntu line adding, I think that's reasonable for #ubuntu as well,
<Daskreech>  we still have factoids that refer to Dapper Drake
<ikonia> where ?
<Snowhog> ikonia: Yes. I'd like to see Kubuntu Forums are found at http://www.kubuntuforums.net. added to the !forums factoid.
<Daskreech> I'd have to troll the bot's brains again but I remember leaving it as it was pretty useless for anything post that era
<ikonia> Snowhog: no problem, I think that's pretty reasonable
<Daskreech> I haven't actualyl done that for maybe 3 releases now
<Snowhog> ikonia: Thank you. Much appreciated.
<Daskreech> so pre the last LTS?
 * Daskreech calls for a group hug!
<Riddell> yay, hugs!
<Daskreech> \o/\o/\o/\o/
 * Snowhog gives Daskreech a hroup gug (hmm. Maybe to much Amaretto in the coffee!)
<Linkmaster> I want to install kubuntu as a side partition on my mothers computer(with her permission), to demonstrate linux to her. as long as I make sure it has a smaller partition at the end of the drive, it shouldnt nuke any files on her windows7 partition, right?
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: Correct
<Daskreech> What doe she use her computer for?
<Linkmaster_> sorry to however replied, I tried loading the tab, and firefox crashed completely
<Linkmaster_> could you please resend?
<Riddell> 20:20 < Daskreech> Linkmaster: Correct
<Riddell> 20:21 < Daskreech> What doe she use her computer for?
<Snowhog> Linkmaster_: This is just a bit dated, and it's for Ubuntu / Windows7, but it is well documented. http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/dual-boot-windows-7-ubuntu.html
<Linkmaster_> thank you Snowhog (:
<orated> Linkmaster_: You can always first defragment partitions containing Windows and then resize (Shrink option in Disk Management) to have Kubuntu installed in side partition without affecting Windows data
<Linkmaster_> I was planning on defragging it to be safe anyways
<Linkmaster_> thank you all
<Snowhog> Linkmaster_: defrag and shrink is a necessity.
<Riddell> (and take a backup if you want to be safe)
<Riddell> also a usb key is an interesting way to demo it, it can be almost as fast a hard drive with the decent hardware
<Snowhog> Riddell: Oh, come on. Be BOLD. Be DARING. It's only your mothers PC. :)
<Snowhog> *your his
<Linkmaster_> She has 90 gigs of pictures and stuff on it o: I just didnt want something unbeknowest to me to nuke them
<Riddell> "use full disk" is the radio button for that sort of attitude :)
<orated> LiveUSB/CD is better alternative to give demo in my opinion
<Linkmaster_> orated: she has proprietary programs, Im going to demo them and stuff
<Snowhog> Riddell: A mothers love is unconditional -- until you wipe out her PC. :)
<Linkmaster_> She just hates windows
<Linkmaster_> Snowhog: you have no clue...youd be lucky if I wasnt 30 feet under by the time she was done killing me if I wiped her computer
<Daskreech> Linkmaster_: Why does she dislike windows?
<Snowhog> Daskreech: Because she's an inteligent PC user?
<Daskreech> Ah then she would have reasons she can explain :)
<Snowhog> hehe
<Linkmaster_> nah, she isnt the best...shes smarter then mos tthough, because so many things go wrong with her, and she has to figure them out. thats why she knows what she does. Im hoping to show her that linux takes a lot less effor then the hell she has gone htrough
 * Daskreech chuckles
<Daskreech> Alrighty
<Linkmaster_> her desktop has been sent to get fixed...4 or five times
<Linkmaster_> her laptop 2 or 3
<Linkmaster_> all windows related problems. she also hates that they are sooooo slow
<orated> Anyone got suggestions to dig the cause of weird troughs and peaks here- http://imagebin.org/199583 - its only causing cpu fan to rev up & down periodically ...
<Daskreech> Well if she can say what her usecases will be then you can get Linux running pretty nicely for her
<Daskreech> Riddell: ping The update-manager LTS update cycle will still work as is going forward wont it?
<designbybeck> Question: Kubuntu's Package manager seems to hang, what is the command to "purge"
<designbybeck> or fix it
<designbybeck> dpkg -a --confige?
<orated> designbybeck:  I think - ps -e | grep muon, then sudo kill <id>, sudo killall dpkg and then sudo dpkg --configure -a
<designbybeck> Thank you orated I'll give a try
<Linkmaster_> Daskreech: she sat down and talked with me, gave me a list of 'what programs I needed to move over for her"(I didnt bother explaining that I couldnt 'move them'), so I know her usecases. I just need to get them working in wine
<orated> designbybeck: If you get lock file causing delay, just remove it
<designbybeck> it hung on installing updates
<Daskreech> Linkmaster_: You think they can be done?
<Daskreech> Digikam btw :)
<Linkmaster_> Daskreech: I hope so
<orated> designbybeck: Yes, I think the commands can help. I was just saying that in the last step sudo dpkg --configure -a , you may find lock file to not the run the command.
<Riddell> Daskreech: that is the expectation yes
<Daskreech> Riddell: Great thanks
<Daskreech> Linkmaster_: I'd put her on a LTS update schedule. If stuff works then she shuld be fine for two years instead of having to do a major upgrade every few months
<Daskreech> Which means stuff breaks
<Daskreech> Linkmaster_: What are the programs she needs to have working?
<Linkmaster_> Daskreech: I was going to put 11.10(since it is the best Ive seen yet), and simpy lock the machine down once its set up
<Daskreech> Linkmaster_: Do that for the test and monitor her. When she's happy upgrade to LTS set back up her happiness bar and leave her
<Linkmaster_> Daskreech: that was in the back of my mind, and an upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 shouldnt hurt
<Linkmaster_> Daskreech: the programs are...:storybook creator, memorymanager, adobe photoshop CS5.1, lightroom 3.2, seagate dashboard(would a wireless external harddrive pose problems to kubuntu?), memorex exPressit, creative memories, rosetta stone, and something called millers items, as well as her canon card reader stuff(dolphin should do the trick, right?), and her printer(I know this one)
<ScottyK> greetings! was doing an install and the computer froze up. What's the command in Konsole to fix the broken packages? sudo dpkg something...
<yofel> ScottyK: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Linkmaster_> ScottyK: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Linkmaster_> d'aw, you beat me yofel =P
<ScottyK> thanks!
<yofel> :P
<Daskreech> Linkmaster_: http://server.ericsbinaryworld.com/blog/2012/02/16/using-digikam-from-the-point-of-view-of-lightroom-user/
<designbybeck> orated: I did that command, and it seemed to finish what it was doing
<designbybeck> orated: but in gui if i try to open the Muon Software Center, it crashes
<designbybeck> these are clean installed
<Daskreech> Linkmaster_: PM?
<Linkmaster_> Daskreech: feel free
<Linkmaster_> designbybeck: are you upgrading KDE? if so, use the terminal ; muon has a problem that if a prompt needs to come up, it hangs/crashes
<designbybeck> hmmmmm
<designbybeck> Doing updates for the first time in Kubuntu
<Linkmaster_> designbybeck: then yes. put in "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" without quotes
<Daskreech> (thought with quotes will work as well in that situation)
<designbybeck> Thank you Linkmaster_doing the upgrade now
<Linkmaster_> designbybeck: any day bud (:
<Linkmaster_> Daskreech: figured to be safe then sorry. give it a test run in your konsole if you want to give it a shot
<designbybeck> Linkmaster_:  did I need to restart the computers after that?
<designbybeck> Muon Software center still popped up a crash report
<designbybeck> We have 10 students 8th-10th graders we are training on OSS.
<designbybeck> and they will get to take these computers home
<designbybeck> do the update and upgrades seemed to go trhough in cli but the softwarecenter crashed in gui
<Linkmaster_> designbybeck: once the update is complete, it will likely mention via GUI that there is an update
<designbybeck> hmmm
<Linkmaster_> *not update, restart needed. I was reading what you typed while replying, my bad
<designbybeck> gotcha!
<BluesKaj> my bad =my mistake , cxorrect ?
<BluesKaj> err correct
<designbybeck> correct BluesKaj ;)
<designbybeck> the kids are using Mable right now to look up cities
<Linkmaster_> the long story of it is(from my understanding), is that muon trips up when an option comes up(e.g., kdm update), and it cant continue the updating process until an option is selected. however, since muon cant pull up any prompt windows, it will remain indefinitely hanged
<BluesKaj> then pls don't use slang, not everyone here lives in an english speaking country, Linkmaster_
<designbybeck> ahh that makes sense Linkmaster_
<BluesKaj> yup, best to avoid muon ...it's getting better but it still has bugs
<rats_> designbybeck: doing updates and upgrades through CLI also just seems cleaner
<rats_> may not be but it sure feels it
<BluesKaj> not justy seems ,, its more direct in the sense that there aren't any guis to deal with
<designbybeck> i'm teaching 8th-10th graders how to use Kuubntu
<designbybeck> we have done some cli stuff
<designbybeck> apt-get and such
<designbybeck> just trying to figure out how to fix the crash
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,  cli is much easier to use in the long run , guis are for former windows users m best to get their feet wet asap with the cli
<designbybeck> good point BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> they'll think it's cooler anyway :)
<Linkmaster_> BluesKaj: I apologize. I try to use english universal talk, but sometimes I mess up. the term "my bad" was used extensively bu a large portion of where I lived, and it became everyday language for me
<rats_> BluesKaj: do you use irssi for irc
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster_,  np , we like to keep coloquialisms to a minimum for our non native english speakers
<BluesKaj> rats_,  I have in emergencies
<BluesKaj> for chatting everydasy use , Konversation fits my needs best
<BluesKaj> rats_,  ^
<rats_> whatever works best us oit BluesKaj
<rats_> it
<BluesKaj> rats_,  I'm not a cli purist , but installing and removing packages with dpkg and apt-get are best IMO
<EvilResistance> ^ that
<EvilResistance> BluesKaj, what about aptitude :P
<BluesKaj> aptitude is fine as well, but it no longer holds the advantage over apt-get it once had
<rats_> That is what I like about Linux ,the options are almost limitless. Whatever works best use it.
<rats_> and dont be scared to try or learn new options
<elalasblissett> #xchat
<Linkmaster_> Daskreech: okay, defragging is done(it went through 5 runs, I figured that would be good), and now Im putting GParted Live onto a CD, and Ill use that to chop off ~80gigs off the back of the windows...my question is, why does the guide put the swap before /home?
<Daskreech> Linkmaster_: In your case it won't make a difference it's all on the slow part of the drive in any case
<Linkmaster_> ahh, alright. why is the back slower anyhow?
<Daskreech> Physics. If you are spinning something at a constant velocity then thigns closer to the middle spin faster
<Daskreech> But you should be able to store more data on the outer section
<Linkmaster_> that makes sense(im in physics, I just didnt thnk of the drive as circular
<Linkmaster_> and...this guide assumes we have the windows 7 installation CD. her computer had vista on it, she just had the upgrade 7 disk thing
<Linkmaster_> Daskreech: this did the trick, nevermind http://www.ehow.com/how_6931085_run-recovery-console-windows-cd.html
<Snowhog> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at http://www.kubuntuforums.net. There is also a channel on freenode IRC #ubuntuforums
<Daskreech> Snowhog: \o/
<Snowhog> Daskreech: Yup. Shameless promotion of Kubuntu Forums. :)  Hey, this is a Kubuntu channel, and it should identify a Kubuntu support forum, and IMO, Kubuntu Forums is one of the best out there.
<Daskreech> IYHO I Agree
 * Linkmaster_ uses kubuntuforums almost exclusively
<amichair_> is there an equivalent for the quickaccess plasma widget that used to be on the panel by default? (which shows a browseable folder from panel)
<Snowhog> amichair_: The Quick Access widget is still available -- I'm using it -- in 11.10.
<Snowhog> amichair_: Oh yeah, I had to install package plasma-widget-quickaccess before it was available.
<amichair_> Snowhog: where do I find it?
<amichair_> ah
<amichair_> ok, couldn't find it in installed widgets, nor in the kde 'look for more widgets' thing
<amichair_> got it
<Snowhog> amichair_: I hadn't even realized I wasn't using it until someone, someplace (here?) made mention of it.
<amichair_> it's strange that some widgets can be installed as a package but not via the panel interface
<amichair_> Snowhog: I missed it quite a bit, and always forgot to ask where it went :-)
<ScottyK> what do you recommend for a good GUI to mount iso's?
<Orcris> Can someone point me to the source for the Kubuntu 11.04 mobile preview?
#kubuntu 2012-02-19
<Rionsama> hello
<Rionsama> any helper around?
<Rionsama> hey im a newbie here can anyone help me?
<Rionsama> hello?
<Rionsama> ...
<Rionsama> anyone?
<`Korvin> Hey, on a single monitor, I'm getting cursor artifacting
<`Korvin> I have 2 monitorws
<`Korvin> the main one has cursor artifacting
<Snowhog> Kubuntu 11.10 running KDE 4.7.4, all fully upto date. I installed kdiff3 earlier this month. In the K Menu, the entry for it is in Lost & Found. It should of course, be located elsewhere in the menu. Why did this occur, and what do I need to do to fix it so that it appears where it is supposed to?
<Snowhog> I think it is a .desktop issue.
<Snowhog> Solved it. Edited /usr/share/applications/kde4/kdiff3.desktop and added the following line to the end:  Category=Utility
<Snowhog> kdiff3 now appears in K > Utilities
<raven20> hello everyone
<raven20> I am new to Kubuntu. Does anyone have any suggestions for websites to find good software at?
<ikonia> raven20: just open the package manager and search
<raven20> Where is the package manager at?
<raven20> never mind stupid question
<joseluis64> hello!
<joseluis64> good night/afternoon/morning!
<joseluis64> I have an issue with rekonq
<joseluis64> that is REALLY annoying
<mr-rich> do tell
<joseluis64> http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/3812/why1.png
<joseluis64> it is a render issue
<joseluis64> I have it random
<mr-rich> Stick with FF ... or dl Chrome ...
<joseluis64> the issue is with Rekonq
<joseluis64> I pasted the link with the screenshot
<mr-rich> I saw it ... and I'm suggesting using FF or Chrome ...
<joseluis64> ok
<joseluis64> I reported that in kde bugs, but they said they could't reproduce it upstream
<Sentynel> joseluis64: it looks like the page in rekonq hasn't finished loading yeat
<Sentynel> there's still a progress bar
<Sentynel> *yet
<Sentynel> and that just looks like the CSS hasn't loaded
<joseluis64> yes, it never finishes to load
<joseluis64> even when the progress bar is gone, it never loads the CSS
<joseluis64> it doesn't happen always
<joseluis64> happens random with every webpage
<joseluis64> but most with pages like youtube
<guo> dwed
<olli> Good morning from Germany! I could use some assistance to make digikam use the libraw which I've compiled and not the one shipped by the packetmanager
<ryzzan> just installed ubuntu in two pcs... wasn't i supposed to be able to see them when "browse network"?
<ryzzan> samba is installed
<ryzzan> workgroup is set
<ryzzan> what do i need to do?
<ryzzan> (sty about my english)
<ryzzan> sry*
<ryzzan> anyone
<FloodBotK1> ryzzan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ryzzan> :P
<yofel> olli: I'm not sure if that's possible, from what I know digikam uses libkdcraw which uses it's own copy of libraw, #digikam might know more
<olli> yofel: thx a lot, I'm compiling it right at the moment
<tat> what is about canonical dropping kubuntu, will kubuntu now faint into the dark of history ?
<olli> does xubuntu "faint into the dark of history"?
<tat> olli : well i have no idea, but i guess there are a lot of volunters that are still working hard on keeping kubuntu what it is
<tat> i have some friends who say it is time to look for a new distro that runs kde, cause they fear kubuntu will become somewhat outdated in the near futur
<olli> i doubt that
<olli> I've just installed xubuntu yesterdays and I believe it has profited from not being subject to canonical's endeavours
<grmls> hi
<marek_> hello
<marek_> is anyone here?
<raven20> So where do i get the files i need such as adobe flash player?
<raven20> where do i get the drivers that allow me to use pandora and netflix etc.
<raven20> new user here help!!!
<bazhang> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.1.102.62ubuntu0.11.10.2 (oneiric), package size 9 kB, installed size 160 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<raven20> it says that something else is controlling my downloads right now. But i am unaware of anything controlling anything
<yofel> raven20: open 'konsole' and run in there: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<yofel> does that work?
<raven20> trying it now
<raven20> looks like it is working thankyou
<bazhang> ok
<raven20> how do i know which processes are extranious
<raven20> ?
<raven20> or is there some way for me to just automatically close everything but the core programs?
<raven20> how do i know which processes are extranious
<raven20> or is there some way for me to just automatically close everything but the core programs?
<Torch> raven20: define "core programs"
<raven20> <Torch> Programs crucial to system integrity
<raven20> I want to close everything i can without screwing up my computer in some weird way
<Torch> raven20: why?
<raven20> ..... because i dont want the extranious programs lagging my computer down
<Torch> raven20: don't worry about that. as long as your system runs fine, leave everything as it is
<raven20> .... That doesnt help my plight
<raven20> they are programs that shouldnt be there
<Torch> raven20: kubuntu does not run anything that should not be there. why would it?
<raven20> because my girlfriend was playing with it. Its her laptop my troubleshooting problem
<raven20> she downloaded all sorts of stuff. to the extent of 3 music players etc...
<raven20> some work some dont
<Torch> raven20: then just uninstall those
<raven20> and when the processes dont stop?
<Torch> raven20: then tell us which processes don't stop and what you tried to make them
<Torch> raven20: if in doubt, reboot after uninstalling
<raven20> i have not touched any of them yet.
<raven20> ok
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<orated> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi orated
<orated> I often find a delay in playback, sudden no sound and random bups turning speaker on/off. For example, if I click on a file to delete it, the dialog box pops up with a warning sound if I want to confirm deletion. Sometimes that sound doesn't comes otherwise it's audible after file deletion. And during that time, a 'bup' speaker sound comes before and after playback. $pulseaudio -v: http://paste.ubuntu.com/848523/ . Can you help me
<orated> find the cause please?
<BluesKaj> orated,  sorry , I know nothing about system sounds since I find them annoying and are permanently turned off
<orated> BluesKaj: Hmm... but any idea if pulseaudio is usually installed by default?
<BluesKaj> orated, yes it is
<orated> 'coz I see aptitude show pulseaudio to return - libltdl3 (< 1.5.24-1), pulseaudio-module-rygel-media-server (< 1:1.0-0ubuntu3.1), pulseaudio-module-udev (<           1:1.0-0ubuntu3.1)
<orated> for Conflicts^
<orated> Ah-ok
<BluesKaj> aptitude doesn't resolve conflicts as well as apt-get in my experience ..wasn't always the case , but it is now
<orated> I don't know peroperly about sound. But is alsa used or pulseaudio?
<orated> I was thinking of purgin pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> orated,  to purge pulse , sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y --reinstall install alsa-base alsa-utils; killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse
<orated> Yes, but is it advisable? I mean if its default, so it can cause problems ..
<BluesKaj> well, I've purged it several times to get rid of in order to test alsa modifications without interference from pulse , and when done a pulse reinstall always worked ok  afterwards ...a reboot is usually required tho
<destimyria> salut
<mikelo> hi everyone i have trouble with flashplugin    when im trying tu purge it it asks me to remove a half of my system as a dependances about 500 packages
<mikelo> to be precise im trying to remove package flashplugin-installer by aptitude
<mikelo> im using kubuntu 11.10 amd64
<mikelo> any help?
<BluesKaj> mikelo,  use your package manager to find the correct app name then use aptitude to remove it
<mikelo> BluesKaj, correct package name is flashplugin-installer but aptitude wants to remove half of my system with it im no sure its ok
<BluesKaj> mikkel__,  try sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-installer , instead
<BluesKaj> oops sorry mikkel__ , he feft , but I didn't notice
<BluesKaj> mikelo tht is
<Guest39306> BluesKaj thanks it works! i wounder how i didnt gues
<mikelo> BluesKaj thanks it works! i wounder how i didnt gues
<BluesKaj> mikelo,  aptitude,  doesn't handle dependencies as well as apt-get , now.
<mikelo> BluesKaj i see     i reinstalled flashplugin but it didnt help i stil cant play music and videos
<ikonia> BluesKaj: has something changed in aptitude ?
<BluesKaj> ikonia,  only reports I have is that apt-get seems to handle dependencies more accurately than aptitude ...aptitude is no longer installed by default afaik
<BluesKaj> mikelo,  have you installed kubuntu-restricted-extras
<mikelo> for the first time yes but now i tried adobe-flashplugin package instead
<mikelo> i suspect its something wrong with the site, coz i can play youtube
<BluesKaj> mikelo,  which site ? paste the url here so we can test it
<mikelo> music.yandex.ru
<BluesKaj> that's no help ...I'm not allowed ..not in Russia or the Ukraine
<BluesKaj> mikelo, there is a workaround to the flash problem . Download the latest flshplayer from the adobe site , extract the file , then copy the libflashplayer.so file to /usr/lib/mozilla//plugins with root permissions . Alt+F2, kdesudo dolphin /usr/lib/mozilla
<inconnu> slt je usi nouveau vous pouvez mz dire ou et internet
<inconnu> svp
<mikelo> BluesKaj, its the miracle! now i can play music. i have flashplugin-alternative.so in this folder but no libflashplayer.so .
<mikelo> had fix
<BluesKaj> yes, that works as well . mike
<BluesKaj> mikelo, ^
<mikelo> call me mike its ok
<mikelo>  or mihail
<BluesKaj> I just didn't hit the tab button hard enough
<designbybeck> greetings all
<BluesKaj> hey designbybeck
<designbybeck> so what's groovin' today?
<mikelo> BluesKaj, why you cant go on the ru zone?
<designbybeck> I'm reading up on creating my own KDE Theme. I want to do a branded custom theme for the university I work for. To pitch to them, their very own Operating System
<BluesKaj> mikelo,  the site only allows users from Russia , Ukraine and some other eastern euro countries , not North America
<mikelo> BluesKaj. Hm i didnt know. So find russian proxy... lol
<BluesKaj> mikelo,  no need , have plenty of access to other music sites
<mikelo> BluesKaj, thanks a lot. Bye
<designbybeck> BluesKaj: what are you upt today?
<Ratchetman> Could someone help me with 'sudo apt-get install nfs-common'?
<Ratchetman> I keep getting this error message: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Ratchetman> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<aftertaf> you dont have an update running, synaptic, muon or anything else ?
<Ratchetman> I do have muon running! Thank you!
<aftertaf> ha :)
<Ratchetman> I'm noob
<aftertaf> been there, asked that
<Ratchetman> :) guess I should read more manuals and such.
<aftertaf> its about understanding what the system is telling you
<Ratchetman> You'd think with multi cored processors you could multitask updates.
<aftertaf> " Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<Ratchetman> What does it mean to lock the directory?
<aftertaf> has to be one process updating, cos otherwise you could do all sorts of uncool things and break your dependencies ;)
<aftertaf> its a file called 'lock'
<Ratchetman> Ohhhh
<aftertaf> if its there, then it means a process created it
<aftertaf> when the process finishes, it removes it
<Ratchetman> Yeah I did try and 'apt-get -f install' and it had a lot of dependancy issues.
<Ratchetman> Probably from muon running right?
<aftertaf> from an update process that didnt finish correctly, probably
<Ratchetman> I see. Now I just looked at what it was doing and there's a good 134 being installed and 27 removed. I only selected 3 things...
<Ratchetman> Could it be possible that it is finishing something that didn't work the last time I did an upgrade to my system?
<aftertaf> yep
<aftertaf> could eb
<Ratchetman> Ooooooh.
<Ratchetman> Would it continue to make things worse if I didn't allow oeneric updates to finish?
<designbybeck> I saw the setting somehwere, but I can't find it now. How do I change from single click to double click for files/folders?
<orated> designbybeck: System Settings > Input Devices > Mouse > Advanced
<orated> s/Advanced/General*
<maniX> can someone guide me to the module for broadcom 4313 bluetooth device
<designbybeck> ah thank you orated
<aftertaf> Ratchetman: while its downloading, you can interrupt 'CTRL C' it without issues
<maniX> hello guys, i have a hp-g6-1219tu laptop with kubuntu 11.10 running on it. It has a hybrid broadcom wifi-bluetooth adapter(BCM-4313) installed on it. i have installed Broadcom STA driver on it. But still i am not able to have the bluetooth on. Someone please guide me to download the module for the bluetooth driver
<aftertaf> but why would you want to not allow it ?
<Ratchetman> Oh ok thanks aftertaf
<Ratchetman> Mainly to get another update done so that I may install files to my mp3 player
<Ratchetman> Or an install rather
<aftertaf> ha :)
<aftertaf> if its processing, leave it be...
<Ratchetman> Yes, trivial but currently a top priority
<aftertaf> better to learn apt-get * than do things both in colsole and with a gfx package tool
<Ratchetman> If I get the music on I can go out and leave it to update.
<aftertaf> if you do so and it 'breaks' something, itll tell you :
<aftertaf> ie -f install needed, etc...
<Ratchetman> Yeah I like it better for it's funcionality but muon lists things and I can search through it.
<Ratchetman> I don't know how to do that in konsole
<Ratchetman> Aftertaf: first and foremost how do I do a system upgrade with apt-get?
<orated> maniX: Did you try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx ?
<JackyAlcine> System upgrades in Kubuntu are simple.
<JackyAlcine> If you use 'apt-get'; then it's "apt-get dist-upgrade && apt-get upgrade"
<JackyAlcine> Aptitude would be "aptitude full-upgrade && aptitude-safe upgrade"
<orated> maniX: If you run lsmod | grep brc do you see brcm80211 or brcmsmac in the output?
<JackyAlcine> However, if Muon or your package manager detects updates if should report them.
<maniX> orated: nopes
<Ratchetman> Excellent. Thank you.
<maniX> orated i have already done that. My kernel is using wl driver
<maniX> orated: i have brcmsmac and other drivers blacklisted
<Ratchetman> JackyAlcine: Is aptitude similar to apt-get?
<JackyAlcine> Ratchetman: it is, it provides a CLI (command-line interface).
<orated> maniX: Seems right then. Do you have any conflicting driver for wireless?
<JackyAlcine> It's sometimes easier to use Aptitude because it provides an interface, but most people recommend sticking to apt.
<Ratchetman> Thanks for the info.
<Ratchetman> I think I'll stick to apt. It's not failed me yet.
<maniX> orated: i guess the conflicting ones were bcma and brcmsmac. And i have blaclisted them in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf file
<orated> maniX: 'sudo apt-get build-dep linux'  didn't help either?
<orated> after having headers
<maniX> Orated: i havent tried these links. Actually whatever i did was based on google research. I myself dont know much about linux, but i am learning.
<maniX> orated: earlier i had the problem that the kernel was using brcmsmca driver. so i with help from google i blaclisted the bcma and brcmsmca. It made the wifi to work but not the bluetooth
<orated> maniX: I remember facing problem with broadcom that only source file helped in the end. I'm trying to help you from my experience.. Can you install linux-headers-generic and run 'apt-get build-dep linux' ?
<maniX> orated: i have the headers, "apt-get build-dep linux" is running
<orated> er do you have build-essentials?
<maniX> lemme check
<orated> sorry, forgot to mention that
<maniX> what is the command to check that?
<orated> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<orated> That will prompt for installation if not installed
<maniX> build-dep linux is running, will chk this right after this
<maniX> Its installed orated
<orated> Well, build essential and headers are required to run that
<orated> Any errors?
<orated> k
<maniX> none that i noticed
<maniX> no, no errors
<orated> With that command, the driver dependencies were built, so you need to reboot to check if it works
<maniX> ok then rebooting... see you soon..:D
<orated> Good luck
<designbybeck> just had a great talk about the Spark
<JackyAlcine_> designbybeck: how was it?
<designbybeck> very good JackyAlcine_ we were brainstorming about the uses in K-12 as well as HigherED
<JackyAlcine_> With the kde-education, that should be fun!
<JackyAlcine_> In fact...
<designbybeck> I know a number of places that have given "sold" their incoming students iPads
<designbybeck> and/or bought the faculty one
<JackyAlcine_> If more schools collaborated with producing text books in ePub or PDF formats, you could compete the iPad standards.
<designbybeck> wasting taxpayers $$$
<designbybeck> yes yes that ist he other thing i hope happens JackyAlcine_
<maniX> orated: man it didnt worked
<JackyAlcine_> Don't have to hope.
<JackyAlcine_> It most definitely can.
<JackyAlcine_> All they really need is perhaps a UI/app designed for such a purpose.
<JackyAlcine_> KTextbook, for lack of a better term.
<JackyAlcine_> And a repository (or a means of setting up local repositories on-site) to obtain the textbook.
<designbybeck> i wonder how Cablire would work on it
<designbybeck> or if it could be rewrote and brought into KDE land
<orated> maniX: Ah. Are you on wireless connection atm? Are you sure you unloaded conflicting drivers?
<JackyAlcine_> Almost forgot about that.
<orated> s/drivers/modules*
<JackyAlcine_> hey Ratchetman
<Ratchetman> Hello
<Ratchetman> Just did a reboot and overclock to prepare for the update.
<maniX> orated: what is atm? and how do i knw if i am on it?   I dont know if the drivers conflicting with wifi were the same as ones conflicting with bluetooth
<Ratchetman> So far it's been running smoothly and quickly. :D
<Ratchetman> I appreciate the help JackyAlcine.
<JackyAlcine_> No problem Ratchetman :)
<maniX> orated: cause the ones i disabled made my wifi to work. As earlier even the wifi was not working
<orated> maniX: Are you using wireless connection or wired?
<JackyAlcine_> maniX: atm is short for "at the moment"
<orated>  maniX Yes, what were they which helped wifi to work?
<designbybeck> JackyAlcine_:  are you in educational field?
<maniX> orated: presently i am using mobile broadband.
<orated> maniX: Can you pastebin iwconfig and lspci ?
<JackyAlcine_> designbybeck: No, but I am a freshmen in college here in New York.
<designbybeck> ah yes
<designbybeck> I work for a small university in west central Texas
<designbybeck> what are you studying JackyAlcine_?
<JackyAlcine_> I wonder, if I could get my hands on at least 5 Sparks, I could try out how it'd work in my old junior high, they love me here.
<orated> maniX: Just run those two commands and paste them to pastebin.com and paste the links here please
<maniX> orated:here i will pastebin u all i know, wait
<designbybeck> hee hee
<JackyAlcine_> They let me film there so I don't think the principal'd mind me conducting an experiment like that.
<JackyAlcine_> And it benefits the students, to use such technology.
<designbybeck> that would be great JackyAlcine_
<designbybeck> i thoguht about taking a film crew around our campus with a laptop with the latst Kubuntu KDE 4.8 on there and telling people, "
<designbybeck> "Hey would you like to see the new Windows 8"
<JackyAlcine_> lol
<designbybeck> and then tell them well no this is all free and open source software
<JackyAlcine_> Typically, I don't throw the term F/OSS like that.
<maniX> orated: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/849062/ will patebin u the commands in moment
<designbybeck> I'm cofounder of the TexOS Open Source Projecct, we work with non profits to help get computers and open souce training to kids
<JackyAlcine_> I compare properitary and F/OSS to a brick and Lego pieces.
<JackyAlcine_> Best way, imho, to explain to a new-comer, lol.
<designbybeck> I like where you are going with this lego concept JackyAlcine_.... continue :)
<designbybeck> i'll have to do a graphic mock up of that
<designbybeck> with your credit of course
<designbybeck>   / blessing
<JackyAlcine_> lol, no problem, licensed under the CC-BY-SA 3 :P
<designbybeck> did you say what you are going to school for JackyAlcine_?
<JackyAlcine_> right now, I'm going for computer science and sociology
<designbybeck> nice
<JackyAlcine_> and with a brick, you only can really use it at its face value (unless you literally break it apart, but then you only have the option to either use those small parts independently or barely get it back together)
<JackyAlcine_> with lego, you can disaseemble, reassemble, and utilize at whim.
<designbybeck> and you have more colors to pick from with legos ;)
<JackyAlcine_> Lol precisely!
<JackyAlcine_> An idea's only as good as its implementation.
<Ratchetman> Two of my favorite things in the world used together to provide insight to a world so many people miss out on. Tip of the hat to you.
<JackyAlcine_> Such an idea requires resources I don't have at the moment.
<JackyAlcine_> :)
 * JackyAlcine_ peeks at Calibre.
<JackyAlcine_> Maybe an addon to Calibre would be better.
<orated> maniX: Ok, that's what you tried initially. Please pastebin the above commands and also 'rfkill list'?
<designbybeck> true JackyAlcine_
<designbybeck> i think there are some projects like thsi out there, but they all need to get on the same page. We need something VERY easy for facutly to create/make/edit eTextbooks
<maniX_> orated: u there? sorry for ping u again and again. i dont know if i am connected to the channel or not.
<orated> maniX_: Yes
<designbybeck> then to share them, make them modular, so other faculty can take the content they want to use and mix and match with other content
<JackyAlcine_> Indeed.
<JackyAlcine_> The only thing I'm afraid of is having too complicated of a UI for a student to use.
<orated> maniX_: You pinged out after your http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/849062/ post
<JackyAlcine_> Like maybe having only a list of textbooks as an initial screen, a listing of sources to get books from and perhaps a means of reading, annotation, publicly commenting (with moderation by professers), etc.
<jmut> hi. How do I update kubuntu packages from console? Also do I have to kill X somehow if there are kde based packages in the update?
<maniX_> orated: hmm... u got my pastebin links?
<maniX_> orated: the ones i pasted after this one?
<designbybeck> as far as the Spark goes, what we were throwing around was the desktop widgets, with their class/assignment calendar, eBooks and other things
<orated> No
<Ratchetman> jmut are you familiar with apt-get?
<designbybeck> at their fingertips
<maniX_> orated:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/849069/
<JackyAlcine_> jmut: In Konsole (or your terminal app), run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<JackyAlcine_> Hmm.
<JackyAlcine_> Something like that could be insanely useful.
<jmut> Ratchetman: JackyAlcine_ thats good. but what about KDE. or it's safe todo within X?
<designbybeck> it would have their email as well
<designbybeck> and that thing has a webcam right? So they can do group collaobration :D
<designbybeck> anywhere anytime
<Ratchetman> Works everytime
<orated> maniX_: Ah/ What does 'rfkill list' outputs?
<JackyAlcine_> My internet's really bonkers. >_<
<maniX_> brcmwl-0: Wireless LAN
<maniX_>         Soft blocked: no
<maniX_>         Hard blocked: no
<orated> duh
<JackyAlcine_> jmut: Do you have the Kubuntu PPA added to your system?
<JackyAlcine_> designbybeck: But with so much data in one spot, there's a need to implement a cloud.
<JackyAlcine_> Perfect use of ownCloud here.
<maniX_> orated
<designbybeck> I'm in the middle of nowhere! JackyAlcine_ but lucky a rich oil field guy paid to have a 3G tower out here, so I am connecting my netbook through my cellphone hotspot!
<designbybeck> :D
<maniX_> orated: i can assure u that i hntu and windows 7 installedave bluetooth. and is on. i have a dual booth system here with kubu
<maniX_> have*
<designbybeck> True true JackyAlcine_ a local campus wide cloud for their educational content the school needs to control/manage
<designbybeck> then the rest can be the big cloud
<maniX_> lol the message got scrambled
<orated> maniX_: understood
<JackyAlcine_> Such a system could be easily set up, since most campuses provide Wifi for students (over here they do)
<orated> Try rfkill block 1
<JackyAlcine_> and there could be a public server of sorts so students off-campus could connect to it.
<designbybeck> OpenStack.org
<orated> maniX_:  and then see  if rfkill list changes
<JackyAlcine_> jmut: you have the Kubuntu PPA installed on your system?
<orated> maniX_: You said your wireless was working, right?
<designbybeck> I'm out for now, thanks for the brainstorming JackyAlcine_
<JackyAlcine_> No problem, designbybeck. :)
<maniX_> orated : yeah wifi working, but "no adapters found" for bluetooth. and rfkill list didnt changed
<JackyAlcine_> I might blog about this :D
<jmut> JackyAlcine_: http://pastebin.com/M73Y2Ch5   that?
<orated> maniX_: Your rfkill should have listed something like hci0: Bluetooth if bluetooth adapter is detected
<orated> well,
<jmut> JackyAlcine_: pretty much have my default repository..haven't changed anything
<maniX_> orated: well,...?
<JackyAlcine_> jmut: You've installed Kubuntu or are trying to install kubunutu-desktop onto Ubuntu?
<JackyAlcine_> If the former, then just run the apt-get update to fetch new changes.
<JackyAlcine_> You're running KDE 4.7?
<JackyAlcine_> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa
<orated> maniX_:  I think only Broadcom STA driver  are required
<jmut> JackyAlcine_: I have Kubuntu installed already. But I just want to upgrade it in best practices way. Since I am in X and there are some kde packages suggested for upgrade I wanted to ask first
<orated> maniX_:  but hold on please, let me see http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php and http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txtBut
<JackyAlcine_> Ah. Well, most likely apt has your interests in mind.
<maniX_> orated: i visited the broadcoms site for that. i had their software installed. but it didnt worked at all
<jmut> JackyAlcine_: 4.6.5
<jmut> JackyAlcine_: ok :) will give a shot :) thanks a lot
<orated> maniX_: I think you mixed both the approaches. With Broadcom STA driver  only rfkill lists it and block does the magic
<maniX_> Orated this same link i used. but it didnt worked either. I just dont get it. Is there any other module that might be conflicting with the bluetooth particularly?
<maniX_> orated: i dont get you?
<orated> maniX_: You tried http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php or one from ubuntu repositories?
<maniX_> here on kubuntu i tried only the one from ubuntu repos
<maniX_> but on my ubuntu i tried both
<maniX_> i have them installed seperately
<maniX_> so they cannot be conflicting with each other(ubuntu on one partition and kubuntu on other)
<orated> ah, I was about to confirm that
<maniX_> :D
<winut> does muon package manager create a log file? thanks
<winut> i need to back out of a change i made
<orated> maniX_: Ok, we will have one last fresh attempt? Can you pastebin lspci -v please
<maniX_> yeah sure
<maniX_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/849102/
<maniX_> orated: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/849102/
<orated> Kernel modules: wl, bcma, brcmsmac
<maniX_> yes
<maniX_> and in use is wl
<orated> maniX_: You had firmware-b43* packages installed right?
<maniX_> orated: how to chkk that?
<jmut> JackyAlcine: all went ok :) Btw I have kernel upgrade skipped. Should I use  apt-get dist-upgrade  for it?
<jmut> JackyAlcine: cause with apt-get upgrade it just skippes it
<orated> maniX: Easy way would be to see if sudo apt-get install firmware-b43* prompts for installation .. otherwise see apt-cache search  firmware-b43* and aptitude show <package>
<JackyAlcine> You skipped it or did apt skip it?
<JackyAlcine> If the latter, then yes, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade would install it, but also bring you up to 11.10
<maniX_> orated: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/849113/
<maniX_> i dont have it installed
<jmut> JackyAlcine: apt skipped it
<JackyAlcine> After upgrading to 11.10?
<jmut> JackyAlcine: hmm... is that bad :)    bringing to 11.10 :)
<orated> maniX_: That's fine. Now please pastebin - 'sudo rmmod -v wl' , 'jocky-text' and 'lsmod | grep wl'
<jmut> JackyAlcine:  on dist-upgrade   it says those packages will be installed. thats all     linux-headers-2.6.38-13 linux-headers-2.6.38-13-generic linux-image-2.6.38-13-generic
<JackyAlcine> Hmm.
<jmut> JackyAlcine:  I am with 2.6.38-8-generic   now
<JackyAlcine> That's not the latest stable.
<JackyAlcine> You _might_ have to specifically install those if you want them.
<maniX_> rmmod wl, wait=no (rmmod output). lsmod | grep wl returned me no output
<jmut> JackyAlcine: Will wait a while I guess :)   I'll probably reinstall anyhow soon for SSD drive...will see.  Thank a lot JackyAlcine  All the best
<maniX_> jockey-text:ERROR:root:Could not find any typelib for AppIndicator3
<maniX_> Additional Drivers
<maniX_> Searching for available drivers...
<maniX_> this is all i got from the three commands, orated
<JackyAlcine> jmut: you too :D
<JackyAlcine> looks like a GTK3 dependency tied up in there.
<maniX_> orated: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/849115/
<orated> yea
<orated> There is no change in rfkill list, right?
<maniX_> orated: wiered, i see nothing in rfkill this time
<orated> maniX_: Yes
<maniX_> but i have just checked my log. i recieved those outputs after i ran rfkill block 1
<orated> Yes, I remember.. one moment
<orated> maniX_: And you can alwyas unblock it
<maniX_> orated: i dont get you
<orated> maniX_: Hang on ,, you see no output or there is some output with soft blocked hard blocked etc?
<orated> sudo rmmod -v wl will cause no output
<orated> maniX_: I was asking if rfkill list detects nothing or there is some output?
<maniX_> rmmod output: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/849115/
<maniX_> dont got hta
<maniX_> its wrong paste
<maniX_> w8
<maniX_> rmmod output: ERROR: Module wl does not exist in /proc/modules,    and rfkill list is giving me nothing
<orated> ok
<orated> Now you can either follow http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php and its intructions or install sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<maniX_> but i have just visited b43 page
<maniX_> they say that they do not have support for my driver
<orated> !
<maniX_> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43. ortaed: mine is 4313
<orated> Yes, b43 is alternative. I tried to bring you to a state where you can try directly the source or ubuntu repo. As you say, b43 lists your device unsupported. Now, you need to follow the http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<orated> Then
<orated> maniX_: I found a notice relevant to your device
<maniX_> orated: i already told u that i tried that link on my ubuntu. but iit didnt worked there
<maniX_> orated: what is it?
<orated> *IMPORTANT* If dual-booting Windows and Ubuntu, be sure to enable the card (wireless light is on) in Windows before booting Ubuntu, otherwise it will not work.
<maniX_> orated: i already know that. and i always have it checked.
<maniX_> cause if it is not on then none of linuxes will detect the hardware. its like window have control to harware switch, but linux has no control
<orated> maniX_: If you followed the source, then its strange to me that rfkill is not listing it
<maniX_> no i tried that on ubuntu. not kubuntu
<maniX_> u want me to try that now on kubuntu too?
<orated> maniX_: And you say it worked in neither?
<maniX_> hmm
<maniX_> if u notice
<maniX_> in readme
<maniX_> in the end just read what they say at the end for ubuntu
<maniX_> orated: in the end it said that ubuntu provided driver: bcmwl-krnel-source is the same as provided by the compiler. The only thing is that i have to compile it before i can install it
<maniX_> compiler-> link
<maniX_> orated: i guess i have come here with homework done. lol..:D
<orated> maniX_: Can you try the source in Kubuntu and check rfkill and jockey-text? I'm quite lost in your case
<orated> maniX_: For bluetooth, it should list - hci0: Bluetooth or something like that
<maniX_> ok then, i will do everything again for kubuntu. Lets see how it goes. It is possible i might i done something wrong there.
<orated> rfkill should^
<orated> maniX_: Yes, that is why I brought tried to bring your system to state from where you can re-attempt for source
<orated> maniX_: But, I'm sorry I couldn't help
<maniX_> orated: man u are the only one who has helped me here
<maniX_> orated: i tried lots of irc channel. none were able to help me.
<maniX_> orated: everything i did till now was based on what i googled. but as u can see it didnt helped
<maniX_> orated: i really appreciate your effort man. So dont appologise. please...!
<BluesKaj> ok , back after trials and tribulations with alsa and pulse
<BluesKaj> too bad
<maniX> orated: man u are the only one who has helped me here
<maniX> orated: i tried lots of irc channel. none were able to help me.
<maniX> orated: everything i did till now was based on what i googled. but as u can see it didnt helped
<maniX> orated: i really appreciate your effort man. So dont appologise. please...!
<BluesKaj> ok maniX Broadcom wifi problems ?
<maniX> BluesKaj: yups, my wifi is working but not the bluetooth
<maniX> or i should say was working
<BluesKaj> oh bluetooth ..sorry I have no knowledge there
<orated> maniX_: Ah, no problem. You posted that twice! Well, we have BluesKaj here, so do consider his suggestion before trying source installation
<maniX> BluesKaj: no problem dude. i have been trying to get to this sad ass problem for more than a week
<BluesKaj> orated,  dunno much about bluetooth I'm afraid
<orated> maniX: Ah well you can consider source installation, you are welcome to this channel for any such questions. Or you can also try #linux-wireless
<maniX> orated: i would rather stay here for now. Felling more welcomed here..:D
<orated> BluesKaj: I don't about it completely, just remember fixing my old broadcom ... so was trying to help
<orated> don't know*
<maniX> # modprobe lib80211 or # modprobe ieee80211_crypt_tkip. which one to choose? ortaed BluesKaj
<maniX> orated, BluesKaj: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/849179/
<maniX> orated: you here?
<orated> maniX: Yes, sorry
<BluesKaj> manix lsmod . pastebin the output
<orated> lib80211  loads without erros
<maniX> ok lib80211 it is
<orated> maniX: Sec, I'll share with BluesKaj what all links you shared
<maniX> orated BlueKaj: better, its pain to do all that again...:)
<maniX> orated BlueKaj: do i need to modprobe cfg80211?
<edgarman> trying to share connection to a wireless router, but I think when I plug the cable into the computer it disables the connection the computer already had (coming in over USB)... help me out?
<maniX> orated BlueKaj: please tell me if need to modprobe cfg80211 or not
<orated> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/849115/ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/849102/ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/849069/ I don't have your lsmod now here maniX. Consider BluesKaj command, I might have missed some.
<maniX> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/849192/
<maniX> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/849192/: here orated BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> modprobe without errors usually means the module is accepted , but it may not work
<orated> lib80211_crypt_tkip
<orated> present
<maniX> orated BluesKaj, so what m i supposed to do now?
<maniX> do i modprobe lib80211  or # modprobe ieee80211_crypt_tkip or modprobe cfg80211 orated blueskaj
<orated> maniX: 'sudo modprobe wl' then  'ls /lib/firmware' ... you said you tried source installation before. You need to check what will work, what not
<BluesKaj> maniX,  try both , comment one before trying the other . /etc/modules
<orated> dmesg | grep -e wl -ie firmware -e wlan -ie radio
<orated> and then
<orated> yes^
<Guest40146> hello
<orated> BluesKaj: He is trying source installation from http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php follwing http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt
<Guest40146> plz help me
<Levin91e> plz?
<Riddell> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Levin91e> Mode Levin91e +i by Levin91e
<Levin91e> Mode Levin91e -i by Levin91e
<Levin91e> Anybody know what the above messages mean?
<Sentynel> Levin91e: +i is invisible mode; people can't tell what channels you're in unless they're in them too
<Sentynel> it's recommended and the default mode on freenode
<Levin91e> Ok so then -i would be visible mode?
<Levin91e> Sorry for the newb questions and thanks for the help.
<maniX> oratde: do you want me to pastebin dmesg | grep -e wl -ie firmware -e wlan -ie radio?
<maniX> oreated: do you want me to pastebin dmesg | grep -e wl -ie firmware -e wlan -ie radio?
<maniX> orated do you want me to pastebin dmesg | grep -e wl -ie firmware -e wlan -ie radio?
<orated> !tab | maniX
<ubottu> maniX: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<orated> maniX: Please don't repeat like that. I meant to use that as reference to find patterns/name forwl in dmesg
<maniX> orated: sorry abt that. wont happen again.
<orated> maniX: Np. The instructions are quite easy to follow in the link as stated above... Ping if you need help, I'll try
<maniX_> orated: rebooted... lets see whats the result
<elguavas> can anyone comment on the stability of the ppa 4.8 version? i'd like the newest digikam so i'd need to install 4.8...
<BluesKaj> elguavas,  quite stable IMO , been using it for 2 weeks or so
<BluesKaj> BBL
<maniX_> BluesKaj orated : do i need to use monitor mode?(line 285 - Readme.txt)
<elguavas> BluesKaj:  ok, good to hear. i checked bugs and couldn't find anything much so i was wondering if the 4.8 packages were being very widely used. i guess i'll give it a go. 4.74 has been very stable for me so i'd hate to upset the apple cart.
<maniX_> BluesKaj orated : and the problem is still the same,  rfkill list shows only wireless LAN and nothing of bluetooth
<maniX_> BluesKaj orated : though wifi is working totally fine this time
<elguavas> ...anyone else using the ppa 4.8 packages? if so, are they stable for you?
<Sentynel> elguavas: I'm using them since they were released; no issues
<maniX_> BluesKaj: orated : guys u there?
<elguavas> Sentynel: cool, 2 good reports. :) guess i'll install away then. ;)
<orated> maniX_: Yes, still no mention of bluetooth in rfkill list? Then please pastebin your lspci -v (network part) and lsmod again and what does jockey-kde say for your card?
<maniX_> orated: yeah, no mention again
<maniX_> orated: wait let me switch back to my computer
<rosco_y> How can I rotate my flat-panel monitor (I'm using ubuntu 11.4)
<rosco_y> Also, using NVIDIA
<rosco_y> and the proprietary drivers
<rosco_y> I don't need the gaming capabilities of my card, I would like to be able to rotate my monitor though
<maniX>   
<rosco_y> I have been able to rotate my monitor in the past, but in this time around (this installation) it's not letting me.
<Ezim> rosco_y, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1429076
<maniX__> orated: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/849282/
<Ezim> rosco_y, http://www.johannes-eva.net/ubuntu-linux-external-monitor-nvidia-rotate
<Ezim> rosco_y, http://tuxtweaks.com/2010/05/ubuntu-enable-rotation-nvidia/
<maniX__> orated: and the jockey-kde say that broadcom STA driver is activated and is currently in use
<maniX__> orated: man u there?
<maniX__> orated: i guess u are out... sad...:(
<rosco_y> I used these instructions to try to rotate my monitor.  http://tuxtweaks.com/2010/05/ubuntu-enable-rotation-nvidia/
<rosco_y> It worked to a fashion: xrandr -0 left rotated my monitor, but it rotated both of them.  This doesn't work for me because one of my monitors doesn't physically rotate.
<rosco_y> Does anyone know how to specify which monitor xrandr rotates, or is this problem due to the fact that I'm using TwinView?
<rosco_y> I think it is due to the TwinView setup--Thanks in any case :)
<Daughain> Can anyone help me with so e death edits?
<Daughain> Street.....Fstab.
<Daughain> Some days I hate auto correct.
<Ezim> Daughain, whats your problem?
<Daughain> It seems my external drive doesn't want to mount properly.
<Ezim> Daughain, have you sudo fdisk -l
<Daughain> Not yet, but I have udisks --show-info
<Daughain> Video reads it at /dev/sdb1, as usual.
<Daughain> Fdisk even
<Ezim> Daughain, output of this: sudo mount -a
<Daughain> Errrrrr....No output.
<Ezim> Daughain, it should mount manually
<Daughain> I know it is supposed to auto-mount, but it doesn't mount properly.
<Ezim> Daughain, look up information in fdisk and fstab
<Ezim> maybe you manually need to edit things in fstab
<Daughain> I kinda expected that, and my initial edit made some positive changes, and apparently mounting it manually sorta worked, I still can't access it, just have it mounted now.
<Daughain> What edit do I make to have the volume month on the de
<Daughain> Dammit. Mount in a workspace?
<Daughain> So much for that.
<Daughain> Ezim: Any further help?
<Daughain> ,
<Ezim> Daughain, is it usb-hdd?
<Daughain> Yes.
<Daughain> Ezim: Currently I have it showing In Places list, but that's it. Still can't read it.
<Ezim> Daughain, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<Ezim> Daughain, you have read/write-permission not enabled
<Daughain> Ezim: it should be enabled, but I'm not sure. Haven't done an fstab edit in years.
<Ezim> Daughain, you do not need it
<Ezim> Daughain, do you know the mount point of it?
<Daughain> Ezim: When I started all this, the damn thing was auto-mounting at /, and nothing could be done with it.
<Ezim> Daughain, have you installed kubuntu/root on your external hdd?
<Daughain> Now, I at least have it showing in the Places list. It still says the daemon is inhibited.
<Ezim> Daughain, can you give me the mountpoint for your external hdd?
<Daughain> Give me a min,
<Daughain> Ezim: According to gparted it's mounted at /dev/sdc1
<Ezim> Daughain, good: sudo chown -R yourusername:yourusername /dev/sdc1
<Ezim> Daughain, change yourusername to :) the user name you have for your installation
<Daughain> Ezim: That much I k ow. :-P Anyway, this is not in my system.
<Ezim> Daughain, that should make it work
<Ezim> read/write
<Daughain> Not according to show-info.
<Ezim> sudo chown -R username:username /path/to/mounted/drive
<Daughain> Still does nothing
<Ezim> Daughain, external hdd in ntfs format?
<Daughain> Drive doesn't show as mounted using udisks --show-info. Has never shown  as mounted no matter what other lookup method says.
<Daughain> Ezim: yes, ntfs external drive
<Ezim> Daughain, you can see external hdd in dolphin
<Ezim> ?
<Daughain> Now it flat refuses to mount, according to the error message. Though according to dolphin it is there
#kubuntu 2013-02-11
<youngbradley26> why cant I see any actual convrsations?  I would like to know what I am doing wrong,please. Thank you
<juliohm> youngbradley26, ?
<Obsidian1723> no one is talking.
<youngbradley26> yes
<juliohm> youngbradley26, no one is actually chatting, most times we chat to solve problems
<juliohm> otherwise we keep in silence working or doing something else
<mandoguit> youngbradley26:   people will respond if they can help you.   this channel is not very active (ubuntu one is always busy).    if no answer right away, then repost your query in 30 minutes
<youngbradley26> Ok.  Yeah That is why I came here.  I am new to the forums but Have been learning ubuntu slowly for about 3 years
<james147> youngbradley26: This is a help channel, it tends to stay quite untill someone has a problem, you might want to join #kubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<youngbradley26> ahh good to know.. I cant get flash to work for Amazon vids and My iphone wont connect
<youngbradley26> I really like GNU/Linux and am trying to break free on MS
<youngbradley26> I will got to Offtopic.  thanks for the sdvice
<juliohm> youngbradley26, if you dislike MS, you also should dislike Apple, it's even worst for the FOSS philosophy
<youngbradley26> yeah if i could put Linux on my iPhone, I would.  I'm very novice and not a programmer but I can navigate learn quite well
<juliohm> youngbradley26, you can buy an Android instead of an iPhone
<juliohm> Android is Linux-based
<juliohm> Anyways, good night,
<youngbradley26> thank you.  I did not realize that.  I heard they can still get viruses but that is heresay.  Thank you and good night to you too
<JrLourenco> noo..
<s3r> hmmmm
<Katbuntu> Hi
<AciD`> perhaps somebody could change the topic to prevent user to try the kubuntu-ppa backport of KDE 4.10, has there is a big nasty bug in it ; plasma-desktop crashing on startup, with no workaround (http://dilfridge.blogspot.de/2013/02/kde-4100-plasma-desktop-crashes-and-qt.html)
<lordievader> AciD`: For many users 4.10 works fine. Perhaps the problem is related to Gentoo.
<AciD`> it's not
<AciD`> I'm affected (using kubuntu)
<AciD`> and apparently other disto too, according to various comments
<AciD`> anyway, not having plasma-desktop is a major bug and should be a no-go..
<lordievader> AciD`: I see, that is annoying. Speak to an operator if you want it changed. And also it would be a good idea to file a bug-report.
<AciD`> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=311751
<ubottu> KDE bug 311751 in widget-systemtray "QML system tray crashes plasma-desktop on startup" [Crash,Resolved: upstream]
<AciD`> I don't see any operator here, hence the "open request" :)
<juliohm> Hi, what is the name of the app responsible for connecting to a wireless network on Kubuntu 12.10?
<juliohm> I'm trying to run it on Openbox startup
<sbivol> juliohm: it's plasma-widget-networkmanagement, a Plasma applet. I think you can't run it without Plasma
<juliohm> :(
<juliohm> I was suspecting this dependency based on some forum posts i found about knetworkmanager
<juliohm> sbivol, i can't find it here
<juliohm> it doesn't autocomplete on the terminal
<juliohm> probably because it's not callable from the terminal. :(
<sbivol> juliohm: you can add it only via Plasma, as a widget
<juliohm> what would be the lightweight solution for it? install knetworkmanager seems too hard
<juliohm> sbivol, understand
<james147> juliohm: you can run plasmawidgets without plasma-desktop by running it with plasma-windowed
<sbivol> james147: thanks for pointing it, I forgot about that.
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<juliohm> james147, but how to make the app fit in the dock?
<james147> juliohm: what dock?
<juliohm> tint2
<james147> juliohm: you cannot, but the gnome networkmanager can
<juliohm> yes, i was just trying to do without installing other apps
<sbivol> juliohm: Wicd might be a good option for you. it has both a KDE and GTK frontend
<juliohm> sbivol, nice, thanks for the tip, i'll look into it later.
<james147> sbivol: so does network manager ^^
<sbivol> james147: true, except Wicd is a standalone application, while the KDE interface for NetworkManager is a widget
<james147> sbivol: dosn't really matter if you are not using plasma-desktop whether you use the gtk or kde front end. And the gtk frontend to networkmanager is easier to install then wicd (since wicd will remove networkmanager)
<sbivol> james147: agree.
<Katbuntu> Is it possible to get rid of that "Desktop" box on the desktop?
<nikolaj_basher> Hi i have this problem when I use Amarok to podcast it say it require
<nikolaj_basher> MPEG-1 Layer 3 (MP3) decoder, but it can't find the right plugin because i can't still play the podcast
<nikolaj_basher> is there a way to fix this problem
<ovidiu-florin> nikolaj_basher: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ovidiu-florin> this will install the codecs for MP3 and other common formats.
<nikolaj_basher> ovidiu-florin, ohh I though there was any difference between ubuntu-restricted.... and kubuntu thats maybe the problem
<ovidiu-florin> not sure about the difference. maybe there are a few. I don't know. I just use kubuntu-.... for kubuntu and ubuntu-... for ubuntu and so on
<nikolaj_basher> this didn't solve the problem
<nikolaj_basher> :-(
<nikolaj_basher> Amarok still asking for
<nikolaj_basher> MPEG-1 Layer 3 (MP3) decoder
<ovidiu-florin> is mp3-decoder installed?
<yofel> it's probably missing some gstreamer plugin
<ovidiu-florin> nikolaj_basher: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3
<nikolaj_basher> I'll check the link out
<nikolaj_basher> the gstreamer0.10-fluendo-plugins-mp3 is allso installed
<yofel> nikolaj_basher: is gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly installed?
<nikolaj_basher> yofel, now It worked, I installed vlc and after that no problem
<nikolaj_basher> ovidiu-florin, thanks for taking time
<nikolaj_basher> :-)
<ovidiu-florin> glad it works
<yofel> :/
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: here as well
<apachelogger> yofel: bug in muon, complain to JontheEchidna
<apachelogger> or rather, qapt
<yofel> yay
<apachelogger> the codec installer did not return the right code so gst/phonon did not refresh the cache
<apachelogger> was only fixed recently in git
<shadeslayer> didn't we already fix that
<shadeslayer> yeah
 * shadeslayer rages
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Guest72895> hi
<Amarilis> hi! did someone can recommend a tv tunner working good in linux?
<genii-around> Amarilis: Pretty much anything by Hauppage
<Nadeem> My mic isn't working altough I created a new user on it and it is working on that, and on other distros on my system, I don't know how messed it.
<Amarilis> @genii-around: thank you
<test1_> helo all
<test1_> i have aproblem with my audio device
<genii-around> !details
<test1_> i am using the ubuntu 12.10 (amd64) but after installing it
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<test1_> i have no /dev/mixer device in the /dev forlder !!  why ?
<test1_> i a using the xawtv application for viewing the TV and it need to /dev/mixer
<test1_> to play the sound of TV, and thus
<test1_> i can not now hear the sound of TV, because
<test1_> my TV card has an audio output jack, that must be connected to the "Line input" jack of
<test1_> the motherboard sound card to play the TV sound, and
<genii-around> xawtv is old and still wants to use OSS sound backend
<test1_> the "xawtv" application use the /dev/mixer devices to give this sound from "Line input" of sound card to play that sound on the main speaker
<test1_> genii-around, but i caould use it with the ALSA sound backend in the debian linux with kernel 2.6.35
<BluesKaj> !tvtime | test1_
<BluesKaj> !info tvtime
<ubottu> tvtime (source: tvtime): television display application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-9ubuntu1.1 (quantal), package size 702 kB, installed size 1866 kB
<BluesKaj> test1_, ^
<genii-around> !helpersnack | BluesKaj
<ubottu> BluesKaj: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<BluesKaj> which tuner card test1_ ?
<test1_> my exact question is : how can we give the sound that is entered to system from the "Line input" of motherboard ? from what device in the /dev/ forder?
 * BluesKaj enjoys the cookie with coffee
<genii-around> !info liboss4-salsa-asound2     ..may also work
<ubottu> '..may' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<genii-around> !info liboss4-salsa-asound2
<ubottu> liboss4-salsa-asound2 (source: oss4): OSS to Alsa compatibility library - binary compatibility symlink. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2-build2005-2ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 6 kB, installed size 38 kB
<test1_> BluesKaj, the "Brooktree Corporation Bt878" on the other hand " Bttv
<BluesKaj> test1_, as genii-around said , xawtv is old ...try tvtime if your card is anti
<BluesKaj> an ati
<genii-around> Brooktree is ancient now too since Conexant bought them out a long time ago
<BluesKaj> wow , never heeard of it
<BluesKaj> my old tv card is an ati which uses the line in as well
<test1_> BluesKaj, if your tv card uses the "Line in" of motherboard, how you can use it under the ubuntu 12.10 ? whit what device in /dev/ forder ?
<BluesKaj> test1_, sorry I don't have it connected anymore
<BluesKaj> it's been about 5 yrs since I used it
<test1_> hi all, my exact question is : how can we give the sound that is entered to system from the "Line input" of motherboard ? from what device in the /dev/ forder?
<test1_> in other word, when we musr hear the sound of "Line in" Jack what must we do under the ubuntu 12.10 ?
<genii-around> test1_: I think you have to either use another application which uses the current sound system and not OSS, or else to install the OSS->ALSA bridge as I indicated earlier
<test1_> genii-around, whithout installing the OSS->ALSA bridge , how we can hear the sound from "Line in" jack of motherboard in ubuntu 12.10 ?
<genii-around> I don't believe you can.
<test1_> genii-around, why ? thus how can we use the "Line in" Jack in the ubuntu 12.10, while in older versions such as 10.04 i could do that .
<genii-around> test1_: Because OSS, ALSA, and PulseAudio all present different methods for applications to interface to the sound layer, none of which are interchangeable.
<test1_> hi all,how we can hear the sound from "Line in" jack of motherboard in ubuntu 12.10 ?
<test1_> genii-around, i cound hear the sound of "Line in" jack now, by using the "alsamixer"
<avihay> I want to run dhclient eth1 as root on a machine without x after boot, where should I put it?
<mime_1111> hello ppl. by default my volume wheel only works with 2 of the 3 speakers i have on my laptop, the last channel must be moved by alsa, any help? thnx
<tsimpson> avihay: you should use /etc/network/interfaces to setup the network instead, https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#dynamic-ip-addressing
<avihay> tsimpson: thanks
<mr0wl> is there a PPA for libreoffice?
<genii-around> mr0wl: Apparently, https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa
<mr0wl> genii-around: seems like the packages are outdated
<genii-around> 9 weeks is not that old
<genii-around> mr0wl: The pre-release PPA is also there somewhere
<genii-around> eg: https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/libreoffice-prereleases    .. last build 3 weeks ago
<mr0wl> genii-around: thanks, i came across that too
<mr0wl> i was looking for a stable PPA
<mr0wl> maybe i'll just try to use Calligra
<amichair> does anyone know how to redo an operation in dolphin after an undo?
<amichair> or at least see the details of what exactly the undo did?
<shadeslayer> ctrl + shift + z?
<amichair> shadeslayer: doesn't seem to do anything
<shadeslayer> I don't see a redo option
<shadeslayer> amichair: maybe #kde would know
<shadeslayer> failing which, file a bug :)
<amichair> shadeslayer: everyone's sleeping there
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<amichair> http://www.kde.org/applications/system/dolphin/ says undo/redo support
<amichair> as does wikipedia, and a bunch of other google results
<shadeslayer> true
<shadeslayer> I guess you could maybe ask in #kde-devel, but they might just redirect you to #kde
<shadeslayer> so possibly phrase your question in more development terms :P
<shadeslayer> "Link foo says that redo functionality is available in dolphin, but I can't redo bar, possibly a bug?"
<shadeslayer> so, I have to go, nighters :)
<amichair> thanks shadeslayer, cya around
<shadeslayer> :)
<pixiedust> hello! how can i change language on kubuntu for user only? I try kde settings but firefox and other gtk applications doesnt respond to changes :(
<octopus> pixiedus, system setting -> locale
<Dark_Apostrophe> What's the easiest, least complication-prone way for a 12.10 user to upgrade to KDE 4.10?
<away> add the relevant ppa, apt-get update, apt-get upgrade
<Dark_Apostrophe> What would be the relevant ppa?
<Dark_Apostrophe> (I'm still not sure what PPAs are - haven't used Linux full time since the Debian Etch days)
<tau> yo
<Taucat> ok
<Taucat> kokokoko
<Taucat> dos not working???
<Taucat> help
<phoenix_firebrd> good night everyone
#kubuntu 2013-02-12
<tbruff13> can someone help me with broken packages when updating my system
<genii-around> tbruff13: If it spits back an error which has some info, plase use pastebin so we can examine it
<genii-around> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tbruff13> genii-around, is it bad that it works when I type dist-upgrade
<genii-around> tbruff13: Probably not. But most likely you have some PPA/external repositories which are causing it.
<tbruff13> backports for the new kde release
<tbruff13> they said that was normal
<tbruff13> for that kind of upgrade
<nightspirit> I have just recently to kubuntu from xubuntu, and I have a weird problem with the terminal that I don't understand. I'm trying to run a binary file from konsole and it keeps telling me that there's no such file or directory.
<MichaelP> All packages in the repo's are the same. So maybe you typing it in wrong
 * Roey reads the /topic
<nightspirit> it's a local file. I ran chmod on it, and I tried to run it with and I get the following error: "bash: ./supermeatboy-linux-06072012-bin: No such file or directory" this works just fine with the xfce terminal
<MichaelP> i get command not found
<nightspirit> I'd imagine you wouldn't unless you had the super meat boy binary in the working directory, which I do.
<MichaelP> i just downloaded it
<tsimpson> nightspirit: are you running a 64bit install?
<nightspirit> tsimpson: Yes
<tsimpson> it's probably a 32bit binary and you don't have the 32bit libraries installed, try installing the ia32-libs package
<nightspirit> I could try that, though I'd imagine it would give me a different error than that
<tsimpson> nope, that's the error message you get in that situation unfortunately
<nightspirit> I'll give it a shot.
<tsimpson> you can run "file ./supermeatboy-linux-06072012-bin" and see what it says
<tsimpson> it should start with something like "ELF 32-bit LSB executable,"
<nightspirit> It does. I don't think I've ever had this problem with xubuntu though
<tsimpson> maybe xubuntu installed it by default
<tsimpson> but running a binary has nothing to do with what desktop you happen to be using
<nightspirit> That's what I thought, that's why it confused me.
<nightspirit> But that did the trick, thanks a lot.
<tsimpson> no problem
<MichaelP> 2 different distro's same desktop kde 4.10 same Ati Catalyst version 13.1 how does graphics quality in one look better then the other ?
<tbruff13> can  someone tell me how to use keyboard shortcuts in Callgra words like ctrl + e
<Obsidian1723> man callgra
<tbruff13> Obsidian1723, i know I have up
<tbruff13> Obsidian1723, i gave up
<tbruff13> libreoffice all the way
<tbruff13> for me
<tbruff13> Obsidian1723, can you please help me find a guide to making Kde just a tad more friendly on graphics cards
<tbruff13> I still want some effects just not all of them
<Obsidian1723> tbruff13: what kind of graphics gard do you have?
<Obsidian1723> card
<tbruff13> oh wow one sec
<tbruff13> HD readon 3200
<tbruff13> running the propritary drivers
<tbruff13> it all works
<tbruff13> with kde i just like it less graphics intensive is all
<Obsidian1723> Ok...
<tbruff13> I found a guide
<Obsidian1723> ah, well, that's not KDE
<Obsidian1723> XFCE would be better suited for that.
<tbruff13> Obsidian1723, thanks i know okay but it actually works quite well
<Obsidian1723> I suppose you could change out the windowing manager, composter, etc.
<tbruff13> all of the effects work
<tbruff13> and everything and there is no lag
<Obsidian1723> Yeah, KDE isn't very lightweight.
<Obsidian1723> Not compared to XFCE/LXDE.
<tbruff13> Obsidian1723, but everything works
<Obsidian1723> :D
<tbruff13> pretty well
<tbruff13> actually
<Obsidian1723> Yeah, same here. I have an Nividia 4800, $50 card, dual monitor setup, everything is fine here too.
<tbruff13> i am just going to turn down some window effects like I had before I upgraded to Kde 4.10
<tbruff13> lets see Nividia> AND
<Obsidian1723> Yeah, that may help.
<tbruff13> AMD
<tbruff13> always
<Obsidian1723> Well, AMD and ATI aren't the best option for Linux. I've found Intel and Nvidia work better when it comes to CPUs and Graphics cards.
<tbruff13> yeah I know poor college student my parents chose and acer so i have other issues
<Obsidian1723> yikes
<Obsidian1723> I bought my system for $800 and I had to spend $50 for the Nvidia, but works like a champ.
<Obsidian1723> 16GB RAM, for example.
<tbruff13> oh i have less then 2
<tbruff13> I have to make it work
<tbruff13> i have no income
<Obsidian1723> 21GB?
<Obsidian1723> 2GB?
<tcatt> hello, have a kubu 12.10 install, all updated... youtube crashes rekonq, and on firefox, just get black box where video should be, any fix for this?
<Obsidian1723> sounds like a flash issue.
<Obsidian1723> try reconfguring and then if need be, reinstalling flash
<tcatt> how do I reconfigure flash?
<tcatt> Obsidian1723: how do I reconfigure flash?  I have already updated it 10 minutes ago, still same issue
<smartboyhw> !patience | tcatt
<ubottu> tcatt: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<jussi> init/kdeinit4 is eating my cpu - any thoughts to what it might be doing and how to make it not do that?
<Tm_T> jussi: eating all your cpu?
<Tm_T> how do you check it?
<jussi> Tm_T: hit ctrl-esc.its not eating all of it, but a significant amount. (25-30%)
<ignerious> the telepathy doesnot have a contacts come online\offline notification
<ignerious> how to resolve this issue
<ignerious> ??
<Tm_T> jussi: have you checked your I/O load?
<jussi> Tm_T: no idea...
<Tm_T> jussi: iotop, top, ps are your friends (:
<Tm_T> (and htop ♥ )
<jussi> Tm_T: culprit = chrome+flash+js. EVIL!
<Tm_T> jussi: aww
<amichair> does anyone know of a ppa with stable LibreOrrice releases?
<shadeslayer> amichair: the archive?
<amichair> shadeslayer: what do you mean?
<shadeslayer> doesn't the archive contain the latest releases?
<amichair> what's 'the archive'?
<shadeslayer> archive.ubuntu.com
<shadeslayer> the official repo
<amichair> I don't see LO 4.0 there (released a few days ago), at least not for Quantal. If it's just a matter of taking a few more days to get it there, then I can wait.
<shadeslayer> I don't see a LO 4
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice
<shadeslayer> but quantal and raring have almost the same thing
<amichair> exactly - I don't see the latest version there :-)
<amichair> http://www.libreoffice.org/ - hard to miss the new release :-)
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> even raring doesn't have it
<shadeslayer> also, that site looks uber awesome
<amichair> I think they just changed the site with the new release
<shadeslayer> maybe packages are being prepared?
<amichair> it definitely says 'shiny!'
<shadeslayer> yeah :)
<amichair> that's why I want it! :-P
<shadeslayer> hehehe
<amichair> actually they claim to have improved both format compatibility and preformance, both of which I need
<shadeslayer> email the last guy who uploaded LO?
 * yofel downloads that "deb"
<shadeslayer> hehehe
<amichair> lol
<yofel> hm, doesn't look too insane: http://paste.kde.org/669536
<shadeslayer> it actually wants me to download an RPM
<shadeslayer> not sure why
<yofel> lol
<amichair> does that mean it's on its way?
<yofel> not to the archive, that's what I got from the LO website
<amichair> oh
<yofel> wow, that's one long readme...
<amichair> dontreallyreadme
<amichair> if one installs a deb and the repos eventually catch up with the version, does it proceed to get updates from the repos from then on, or do the debs need to be uninstalled manually first?
<yofel> latter it seems, as their packages are named differently
<amichair> dilemmas dilemmas... how patient should I be?
<shadeslayer> dunno
<shadeslayer> depends on whether the LO people get time to update the packages
<amichair> it's quite a mainstream package so I'm guessing it won't take too long... question is whether it'll be backported to quantal at all
<shadeslayer> from looking at the archive, I'd say yes
<yossarianuk> hi - is there anyway I can find out how big the entire mirror is of ubuntu 12.04 ?
<shadeslayer> yossarianuk: it's approximately 135 GB's I think
<shadeslayer> lemme find the link
<shadeslayer> okay no
<shadeslayer> 548GB of disk space for the Ubuntu package archive.
<shadeslayer> yossarianuk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<shadeslayer> and #ubuntu-mirrors I think
<yossarianuk> shadeslayer: thanks !
<caf_rj> bom fim de carnaval a todos!!!
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<danil> Привет! На русском кто говорит?
<lordievader> !russian | danil
<ubottu> danil: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
 * genii-around hands ovidiu-florin a coffee
<sjzurek> greetings human
<lordievader> Hey ovidiu-florin
<ovidiu-florin> where can I write KDE suggestions?
<genii-around> ovidiu-florin: There are several ways. You can make a suggestion on the Ubuntu Brainstorm site. Or you can make a bug report against the package you have a suggestion for with the title "Wishlist" or "Feature Request" . Or you can join the kubuntu mailing list and mention it there.
<ovidiu-florin> thank's genii-around
<genii-around> ovidiu-florin: You're welcome.
<shadeslayer> genii-around: errr .. wouldn't KDE suggestions go to the KDE Devel mailing list?
<shadeslayer> or the KDE bug tracker ;)
<genii-around> shadeslayer: Upstream would be better, yes...
<genii-around> I always figure that the devel mailing list though is better not to clutter
<ovidiu-florin> amarok uses nore memory in pause than a virtual machine that isntalls an OS... How is this possibl;e?
<ovidiu-florin> more*
<todi> hi does anyone know how you could install another charset than utf-8 and use it in different programms?
<ovidiu-florin> the Crash report assistant takes for ever to send a report
<ovidiu-florin> it says sending crash report... and stays like that
<ovidiu-florin> it does not freze, I can close it or interact with it, but it nwever seems to finish
<hundinderpfanne> aloa und servoin!
<todi> hi does anyone of you know how i could change or add an charset??
<genii-around> todi: If you go System Settings...Locale... Country/Region & Language in left pane... Languages folder next to it, you can add additional languages.
<hanasaki> what is the perfered way of foreign language input for kde?
<todi> genii-arround: the thing is that i couldn't install a additional language
<sbalmos> Don't know if you all remember my odd transparency issue with 4.10... Managed to grab a screenshot of the calendar and Kicker. http://db.tt/V6AxQzBI and http://db.tt/SqpyzsZw
<genii-around> todi: Which language are you trying to install?
<todi> german
<todi> the whole system is allready on german
<todi> but there it won't work
<genii-around> hanasaki: I think it's supposed to be a system called "scim", however I do not have direct experience with it.
<genii-around> todi: Do you know if package language-pack-kde-de  is installed?
<todi> i will look i don't know
<todi> ok it is installed
<todi> the thing is that it just have the wrong charset
<hanasaki> genii-around: seems like I got it to work... with not scim but ibus
<hanasaki> genii-around:  isseu is that hebrew is not listed as an input method
<todi> genii-arroung: iso 8859-15
<genii-around> todi: From Konsole, do the results of commands: locale| head -n2       and: cat /etc/default/locale      match?
<todi> ganii-around: yes everything match and is the same
<todi> ganii-aroung:de_DE.UTF-8
<salvatore> hi
<salvatore> where can I ask about a sound problem with skype?
<genii-around> todi: Is does command:   grep de_DE.UTF-8 /var/lib/locales/supported.d/*   show it in a couple files there as well? Apologies for lag, work keeps taking me from my desk
<ovidiu-florin> good night everybody, I'm out
<claus> hallo
<claus> ich habe probleme mit speichertiming
<vow> hi, i need help
<claus> kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen?
<claus> kubuntu läuft nur mit \nolapic
<claus> ohne grubparameter stürzt kubuntu ab
<genii-around> !de | claus
<ubottu> claus: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<claus> thx
<genii-around> vow: The best thing is just to describe your problem as well as possible to the general channel, someone may then take up a solution or point you in the correct direction
<vow> i need create package sources for send to launchpad
<genii-around> vow: You are trying to make PPA or so?
<vow> i've a ppa, i'm trying build package with debuild
<vow> debuild: fatal error at line 627:
<vow> cannot find readable debian/changelog anywhere!
<vow> Are you in the source code tree?
<vow> ._. errors...
<vow> and more erros
<FloodBotK1> vow: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<genii-around> vow: Have you read http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/packaging-new-software.html  ?
<vow> how i create "control", "changelog", "rules" and others for debuild work?
#kubuntu 2013-02-13
<stride_> LOL
<haryv> its in the bible..money is the root of all evil. never met a happy millionare/billionare. usally they are not happy..or bussy making others less happy.
<haryv> bankers are a good example...greed which is unbelievable!
<haryv> Did you know the replacment CEO for washington mutual was only in his seat for two weeks before the federal goverment took over the bank? he left with millions in his pocket
<haryv> Washington Mutual was the largest savings bank to ever collapse a few years ago
<clipper> anyone played with ubuntu on droid
<clipper> haha I know Hary, it was a blessing in disguise
<haryv> clipper, droid is a operating system
<clipper> I had an overdrafted cpa account with wamu when they folded
<clipper> and it disappeared into candy land
<clipper> gotta love it
<haryv> wow
<clipper> i know that, the droid shit is just apps that emulate
<clipper> but gives the look and feel, its nice
<haryv> crap clipper
<haryv> I frown on profaity. very unprofessional in the working world and familly.
<haryv> some teens are just horrible and end up in construction.
<phillw> hi, is there some one about who could do a 30 min session on kubuntu about a week after 13.04 arrives in #ubuntu-classroom?
<yofel> phillw: -> #kubuntu-devel
<phillw> yofel: is there some difference between people who are new to kubuntu that needs -devel to explain it? But, I will go ask
<yofel> phillw: hm, not really, but not all people in -devel always watch this channel. So it's a question who you plan to reach
<phillw> yofel: a 30 minute chat for newcomers to kubuntu, bear in mind that they are n00bs, I always think it is better for a 'user' than a dev to hold that session. There will be later ones on where the devs can scare the life out of a new comer.....
<yofel> good point...
<yofel> I'm off to bed anyway, good night
<dbrom_> anyone here
<ChrisWere> Hey guys, I've just installed Kubuntu-desktop as a package and my screen keeps going black after about 5 minutes of no keyboard/mouse activity. I've turned off the screen saver and the settings in the kde power management, but Iit still turnes off after 5 mins. Any help guys?
<ChrisWere> sorry I got disconnected. Does anyone know what I can do?
<ChrisWere> any help guys?
<ChrisWere> My screen goes black after about 5 minutes even though I've turned off the screensaver and power settings
<ChrisWere> Come-on open source community, I was told you're better than this
<Torch> subtle
<ChrisWere> do you know anything about this error?
<ChrisWere> I just installed kbuntu-desktop and my screen goes black after 5 minutes of inactivity. I've turned off the screen saver and adjusted the power settings but the screen still goes black. Anyone know what to do?
<intelikey> name of the printer installation tool in kde4 ?
<ScottyK> greetings! When I download something using Firefox, I want to use dolphin to open the folder where it is located. Firefox keeps asking me where the program is located. Were IS dolphin located? thanks!
<gorgonizer> ScottyK: /usr/bin/dolphin  is what you need I reckon...
<Torch> intelikey: you're probably looking for the kcm system-config-printer-kde
<Torch> intelikey: you should find it in system settings
<ScottyK> gorgonizer - Sweet, that did it, thanks!
<gorgonizer> ScottyK: no probs..
<intelikey> thanks torch,   had to reinstall cups and now can configure.   thanks again.
<dj-olker> hello
<guyvdb> Hello, I have just installed a second video card but cannot get kubuntu to detect it. Any guidance?
<PrincessLuna> Does Kubuntu 12.10 support secure boot, or only Ubuntu 12.10?
<PrincessLuna> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu#QuantalQuetzal.2BAC8-ReleaseNotes.2BAC8-CommonInfrastructure.Secure_Boot
<shadeslayer> PrincessLuna: it'd be nice to find out since no one has tested
<shadeslayer> PrincessLuna: It /should/ have the necessary bits
<shadeslayer> but I can't say for sure
<shadeslayer> so if you have a secure boot laptop available, please test and let us know :)
<PrincessLuna> shadeslayer: I attempted to boot and it shows the grub screen, but then stalls at a blank screen ones it gets past grub.
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> can you try by removing "quiet splash" from the boot line?
<shadeslayer> so it does load grub, that's a good thing
<PrincessLuna> shadeslayer: Tried same, thing ... there is no usb activity (I tried liveusb)
<shadeslayer> can you take a snapshot so I can read the boot output
<PrincessLuna> shadeslayer: There is no output, just a black screen and backlight
<shadeslayer> oh ... hm
<shadeslayer> can you check if it boots with ubuntu?
<PrincessLuna> Not at present but I could check after some days
<shadeslayer> PrincessLuna: okay, it'd be nice to get some feedback on this
<shadeslayer> PrincessLuna: please email the kubuntu-devel mailing list with your findings
<PrincessLuna> Ok
<PrincessLuna> If Ubuntu doesn't boot, that shouldn't be necessary though as blank screen can also occur due to some UEFI implementations
<PrincessLuna> It boots in Legacy Mode and UEFI with secure boot off. Using UEFI and secure boot on, it hangs.
<PrincessLuna> shadeslayer: In case touch as well hasn't been tested. Plasma's multi-touch input works really well on win8 hardware in 13.04.
<shadeslayer> PrincessLuna: oooohhh
<shadeslayer> PrincessLuna: this is with all updates?
<PrincessLuna> shadeslayer: Yes
<shadeslayer> awesome
<shadeslayer> PrincessLuna: what hardware do you have?
<PrincessLuna> shadeslayer: Thinkpad s230u
<PrincessLuna> It uses an Atmel Maxtouch digitiser; 5 point touch
<shadeslayer> nice
<PrincessLuna> !away | jackyalcine
<ubottu> jackyalcine: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<marktaff> hi guys
<marktaff> i just dist-upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04, and am having issues.  Somehow, openssh-server didn't install properly, and it won't install properly manually, either
<marktaff> in the post-install config, I get an 'auto configuration failed' error about a missing equal sign
<marktaff> during the upgrade, when promted, I had told it not to overwrite my config file (maybe a bad idea in hindsight?)
<marktaff> I've found a couple of refernces to similar issues, but no solution was noted
<marktaff> does anyone have any ideas I could try that may this this?  Thanks
<marktaff> ^may fix this
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<marktaff> hi
<shadeslayer> PrincessLuna: you might want to join #kubuntu-devel since we are looking for secureboot testers
<shadeslayer> marktaff: how did you upgrade?
<marktaff> dist-upgrade from the gui
<shadeslayer> the gui?
<PrincessLuna> shadeslayer: Ok, but I can't use the laptop for some time .. by next week I should be able
<shadeslayer> PrincessLuna: sure np :)
<marktaff> software management --> updates, it offered the option to dist-upgrade to 12.04
<ikonia> shadeslayer: kubuntu is looking for people to test secure boot,
<ikonia> shadeslayer: is kubuntu using a different solution than ubuntu ?
<shadeslayer> ikonia: nope, we just don't know if the ISO's are built with the secure boot binaries
<ikonia> ahhh
<shadeslayer> or if the final ISO even works
<ikonia> that makes sense
<ikonia> I thought there may have been an interesting change / solution
<marktaff> for the error messages in questsion, see: http://paste.kde.org/670256/
<ikonia> marktaff: why su - root ?
<ikonia> marktaff: you know that the root account should be disabled ?
<shadeslayer> last I checked, Ubuntu uses a slightly older version of shim
<shadeslayer> and a signed grub I think
<ikonia> marktaff: also that paste is incomplete, it's not showing half the commands of the errors being displayed
<marktaff> I prefer to use the root account for root actions
<ikonia> then you should have a basic grasp of what you are doing
<ikonia> if you are competant enough to unlock the root account
<marktaff> what bits are missing?  that is all the text in the console
<ikonia> marktaff: when you so su - where is the grep command that's causing the error
<ikonia> marktaff: where is the commands trying to update ssh agent
<marktaff> from my  .bashrc
<ikonia> your enviornment is messed up
<ikonia> marktaff: right, so again you should know what you are doing
<PrincessLuna> Riddell: However there is no need to use the Ubuntu secure boot method. I presume all distros including ubuntu will soon move to http://www.infoworld.com/d/open-source-software/linux-foundation-releases-secure-boot-loader-212661
<marktaff> what makes you think my environment is preventing openssh-server from installing
<marktaff> So, I completely removed my start_agent function from my .bashrc, re-sourced it, then re-installed openssh-server, and I still get the same error, so the issue has nothing to do with my .bashrc
<ikonia> I didn't say it did
<ikonia> I said your env is messed up
<ikonia> if you look at the error you get from your env setup, it's the same as your install for open-sshe
<marktaff> Do you have any other ideas on things I might check?  Thanks
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<ikonia> I'm not progresing this as you've setup your root account when it should be locked and filled it with rubbish, I don't know what else you've done
<marktaff> Wouldn't be easier to just say you don't know how to help me?
<ikonia> marktaff: pretty confident I could work it through
<ikonia> so saying I don't know how to help you would be wrong
<marktaff> The why don't we just set aside your opinion on not using the root account, and let's work together to get it fixed?
<ikonia> for the reason I've just stated
<ikonia> I don't know what else you've done and I'm not confident you know what you are doing using the root account
<ikonia> sorry if I didn't make that clear initially
<marktaff> So, it was woking fine before the upgrade, but some using the gui as a regular user to do the upgrade somehow make the root user's env the problem?
<ikonia> the fact that you are asking this shows you are not confident with what you are doing, and you shouldn't have been trying to setup the root account
<marktaff> I have been using a root account to work and develop free software (like KDE) for over 12 years
<ikonia> then you shouldn't be getting those errors in your .profile
<marktaff> The errors weren't there before the failed upgrade
<ikonia> 12 years experience as root suggests that should have been sorted out
<mr0wl> is there a PPA for Firefox-KDE for Firefox 18.02?
<ikonia> I'll not distract you further, best of luck
<OerHeks>  mr0wl current Firefox is 18.0.2 no need for a PPA
<mr0wl> OerHeks: Firefox-KDE is different from Firefox
<mr0wl> the one with the KDE file dialog integration
<mr0wl> i think it has to be updated with each Firefox update
<OerHeks> Kubuntu 12.04 dropped KDE Support For Firefox
<mr0wl> yes, but it was reinstated by another company
<mr0wl> they also fund the kubuntu development
<mr0wl> the PPA i use to use is Blue-Shells https://launchpad.net/~blue-shell/+archive/firefox-kde
<Amarilis> hi. what ide do you use for web dev(htm/css/javascript)?
<technojabber> Hello
<ovidiu-florin> Amarilis: Kate
<OerHeks> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<Riddell> he, Umbrello, not really a full IDE :)
<phunyguy> I cannot seem to get everything in Kubuntu to proxy....
<phunyguy> My work network is very restricted (not my call), but they have proxies set up
<Amarilis> @ovidiu-florin: imi place kate dar trebuie sa invete sa inchida tagurile
<Amarilis> @ovidiu-florin: ceea ce bluefish face standard
<phunyguy> why are we not speaking english? :(
<BluesKaj> !ro | Amarilis
<ubottu> Amarilis: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<Amarilis> @phunyguy: i said that i like kate but it does lack some of the functions that bluefish has
<BluesKaj> Amarilis, @ isn't necessary on irc , the nick will work
<BluesKaj> Amarilis, this is kubuntu not ubuntu , if you have any kubuntu related questions , feel free to ask
<Amarilis> blueskaj: i know. it's just a habit i guess
<Amarilis> i know
<a2r> Hey guys, i have a problem with konsole, it does not open. Wether i launch it from the kickoff or from a launcher or from krunner(that alt+f2 thing) i just get the hopping icon and then nothing appears, tried to read some logs but i'm new to KDE, does anyone now a reason, or how i could narrow the problem down?
<mahesh> Can anyone tell me, how do I change he appearance of Kubuntu 12.04 LTS to MAC?
<BluesKaj> a2r, are you typing konsole or terminal ?
<BluesKaj> mahesh, that's not really a kubuntu support question is it ?
<a2r> @BluesKaj, tried both
<a2r> BluesKaj: when i typ terminal it also suggests konsole so i think it doesn't matter
<BluesKaj> a2r, is this after an update /upgrade ?
<a2r> BluesKaj: didn't quit remember, i installed kubuntu 12.10 with kde4.10 just yesterday on a new partition to test if i can switch from 12.04. I know after all was upgraded the konsole worked.
<BluesKaj> a2r, update/upgrade again
<BluesKaj> with the package manager
<BluesKaj> and make sure the konsole is installed there
<a2r> yep just looked through muon konsole ist installed, didn't want to remove it because it would also remove kubuntu-desktop so i did an apt-get install --reinstall konsole didn't help. and no updates available
<BluesKaj> at the the tty ?
<a2r> BluesKaj: yep
<BluesKaj> weird
<a2r> BluesKaj: i'm not that familiar with muon, is there a way to downgrade a package? like in synaptic?
<BluesKaj> a2r, at the tty , try sudo dbus-launch terminal
<BluesKaj> and pastebin the out put if you can
<a2r> is there a way to copypaste in tty?
<BluesKaj> oops :)
<a2r> a tee'd it
<BluesKaj> anyway , a2r were any errors?
<BluesKaj> there
<a2r> BluesKaj: okay that didn't work for error streams for terminal it says no file or directions (obvious) for konsole it says" Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-arthur" is owned bei uid 1000 instead of uid 0
<BluesKaj> ikonia, your expertise is needed here , a2r isn't able to launch the terinal ,no matter what he tries to do , appears to be crashing
<BluesKaj> err terminal
<ikonia> BluesKaj: what's up
<BluesKaj> ikonia, a2r isn't able to launch the terminal in the usual ways
<ikonia> sounds interesting
<ikonia> whats happening, launching and crashing, not starting, etc ?
<a2r> ikonia: wehter i start from kickoff or from a launcher or from krunner i just get the hopping icon on the mouse and than nothing happens
<ikonia> a2r: what graphics card do you have ?
<a2r> ikonia: radeon hd5650
<ikonia> a2r: this maybe an unusual request, but can you force your xorg to use the vesa driver
<ikonia> the only time I've seen similar things is the video interaction
<ikonia> and ati is a good candidate for that
<a2r> theres no other way than removing the driver isn't it? is it enough to do that via jockey? and do i have to reinstall some packages for that?
<ikonia> don't have to remove it
<ikonia> just force your xorg.conf conf to use vesa
<turgay> hi
<turgay> no sound from my system
<turgay> http://paste.kde.org/670310/
<ikonia> a2r: also is it just the terminal that's failing, or any other commands ?
<a2r> ikonia: just konsole, all other applications work fine, that a little weird, but shouldn't xorg.conf  be in /etc/X11/xorg.conf???
<BluesKaj> turgay,
<BluesKaj> in the terminal type ' alsamixer ', make sure the Master, PCM,  Line & CD are all unmuted ,by using the "M" key'  then turn those controls up to the max.
<ikonia> a2r: correct
<a2r> ikonia: there is none 0o
<ikonia> a2r: that's odd, as I thought the ati drivers reated one
<BluesKaj> turgay, also run this , sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<ikonia> a2r: fancy an odd test?
<BluesKaj> turgay, if the module loads properly there will be no output from that command
<a2r> ikonia: i try a sudo aticonf --initial -f
<ikonia> a2r: ok - lets park that for a moment
<ikonia> a2r: can you install "xterm" from the software repo please.
<a2r> ikonia: done
<turgay> BluesKaj:  thanks
<ikonia> a2r: can you launch it ?
 * BluesKaj facepalms ...why didn't I think of that :) ?
<a2r> ikonia: runs like a charm
<ikonia> a2r: ok, from xterm, try to launch konsole
<ikonia> lets get some debug
<a2r> theres an error how can i copy in xterm? ctrl+shift+c is not doing it
<ikonia> a2r: just hilight it, then middle mouse (both mouse buttons) into a pastebin
<BluesKaj> a2r, just ctrl +c , no shift needed
<a2r> ikonia: that runs all hightled commands again BluesKaj: that makes ^C (kill process)
<ikonia> a2r: no, only hilight the text, the in the pastebin window use the middle mouse button
<genii-around> Alternately, after the text is highlighted, right-click and choose "Copy" from the popup menu
<mandoguit> in xchat highlighted text is automatically copied to the clipboard
<a2r> ikonia: http://paste.kde.org/670328/
<a2r> ikonia, genii-around, mandoguit: thanks :D
<ikonia> a2r: ok, so dbus is not responding
<a2r> ikonia: does it help?
<ikonia> a2r: well, it shows why it's not working, but why dbus isn't responding...not really
<ikonia> a2r: if you do a "ps -ef | grep dbus" does it return anything ?
<genii-around> I wonder if libqt4-dbus is installed
<ikonia> (not really a big kde user)
<ikonia> genii-around: educate me, what is that ?
<a2r> ikonia: a lot http://paste.kde.org/670334/
<genii-around> ikonia: The main Qt interface to dbus
<ikonia> ok, so other things are responding to dbus
<ikonia> or dbus is responding to them I should say
<ikonia> so what would stop it responding to konsole....
<ikonia> genii-around: I'm assuming if other QT apps are working with dbus, it is installed, is that logical ?
<a2r> genii-around: yep apt-cache policy says 4:4.8.3+dfsg-0ubuntu3
<genii-around> ikonia: Yes, if xapian and NM are there then the issue is elsewhere
<genii-around> a2r: Is qdbus installed?
<a2r> 4:4.8.3+dfsg-0ubuntu3
<ikonia> there is a dbus test script on the net, let me see if I can find it
<BluesKaj> genii-around, i don't see Xapian listed in the output
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Line 9 of his paste http://paste.kde.org/670334/
<BluesKaj> ok genii-around , my apologies , these old eyes have difficulty sometimes
 * genii-around loans BluesKaj his bi-focals
<BluesKaj> no bifocals needed , just better concentration :)
<genii-around> Heh
<ikonia> interesting project for once
<genii-around> a2r: Did you just do an update/upgrade and not reboot yet?
<a2r> genii-around: nope
<ikonia> reboot would be interesting
<a2r> genii-around: problem exists till yesterday evening hat a few reboots since then
<a2r> -till +since
<genii-around> a2r: What PPA if any are you using?
<a2r> genii-around: the standard once from the kubuntu 12.10 install + the kubuntu-ppa/backports
<a2r> konsole is installed from the backports ppa
 * genii-around makes more coffee and contemplates
<ikonia> Hmmmm
<ikonia> I wonder if that's the issue
<a2r> is there a way to force an older version of konsole, i know synaptic can do that but i don't know how muon does it, and if it would help
<BluesKaj> you can install synaptic a2r , I still use it
<ikonia> BluesKaj: really, you use it on kde ?
<genii-around> a2r: In apt get, you specify the version like:  sudo apt-get install package=versionnumber
<a2r> genii-around: thanks, just figured out how to do it in muon
<BluesKaj> a2r, why did you install konsole from the backports , it should be default with kubuntu
<a2r> BluesKaj: i upgraded to KDE 4.10
<a2r> okay i downgraded konsole to 4.9.4 problems still the same i try a reboot
<genii-around> a2r: What does some command like: kate -version show for KDE version? I get for instance KDE Development Platform: 4.10.00  here
<genii-around> Bleh
<a2r> there i am again, problem is still the same
<BluesKaj> a2r, genii-around , suggested run , kate -version in xterm
<a2r> Qt: 4.8.3
<a2r> KDE: 4.10.00
<a2r> Kate: 3.10.0
<BluesKaj> ok
<genii-around> OK, so 4.10.00 and Qt 4.8.3
<MySystem> hello have a problem with my wifes kubuntu, she cant shutdown via gui the only way is reboot and shutdown commands, short about what happens befor: we got new hd and i copied root via partition copy but the home partition i had to copy manualy (via rsync with a lot of options like --permission --users -groups ) since then reboot via gui doesnt work, i looked through some logs (kdm,dmsg,auth) without finding anytrhing can i run the functio
<a2r> well i guess the problems not gonna be solved, i just stick with xterm, maybe in a futer update it will be fixed :P
<marktaff> a2r, why not try renaming /var/temp/kdecache-arthur to something else (while KDE isn't running) to ensure it isn't the cache itself that is corrupted?
<a2r> marktaff: i try, wait
<a2r> marktaff: nope
<BluesKaj> MySystem, http://askubuntu.com/questions/30012/can-i-backup-my-entire-ubuntu-installation-to-iso-dvd
<marktaff> a2r: bummer
<MySystem> thanks blueskaj but hopefully i dont have do make all again because linux runs and home is there and so but for next time i try this way
<BluesKaj> MySystem, I think the iso to dvd install method is best , simpler at least
<MySystem> i thinks so hopefully this works also with nearly 200gb sys+home but thats not the point for now i hope
<MySystem> i want be able to shut kde+linux down or reboot without having to type shutdown/reboot and kill the kdm with this, i just want to klick in the fine kde gui shutdown and confirm
<genii-around> a2r: Well, I'm out of immediate ideas right now
<MySystem> but dont know where to search for the errror or errorlog
<marktaff> a2r: I'm just a bit stumped by your paste--it looks like konsole never even started, let alone crashed
<BluesKaj> a2r, are you on 12.10 ?
<FlyingFoX> after doing some updates to ubuntu 12.04 I now am no longer able to log into my kde4 session. I can only start an xfce session. gnome does not work either. any ideas where I can look to fix this?
<FlyingFoX> I tried restarting kdm and reinstalling kdm. Now KDM doesn't even give me an option to start kde. Only gnome and xfce are left.
<genii-around> FlyingFoX: Does apt-cache policy kubuntu-desktop  show it as installed?
<marktaff> FlyingFoX: I have been having the same issues, but I've been assured that my environment is messed up (not that I think that is actually the problem, though)
<FlyingFoX> genii-around: nope it doesn't. ty! gonna fix that now.
<marktaff> upgrading to 12.10 fixed the issue with the bad install/configuration of openssh-server
<FlyingFoX> and it works again :)
<MySystem> ok got an idea but without sucess found "qdbus org.kde.ksmserver /KSMServer org.kde.KSMServerInterface.logout -1 -1 -1" and added --literal and if i send it with different int params at end link noconfirm also nothing happens and the only output is []
<genii-around> FlyingFoX: I had the opposite issue lately with lightdm-kde-greeter where it de-installed xubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop, lubuntu-desktop and left me only kubuntu ....
<a2r> BluesKaj: yes on 12.10 with kde 4.10
<marktaff> ...and my system now works as well! :-)  That you *very* much genii-around and FlyingFoX
<FlyingFoX> marktaff: lol
<marktaff> for some reason, kubuntu-desktop didn't get updated.  And the issue with the open ssh was me not accpeting the new config file during the initial install.  I'm a happy camper now. :-)
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<MySystem> sry marktaff my english is not the best you mean the gdbus line works as well and the second part (after smilie)of your sentence i dont get
<marktaff> MySystem: I wasn't talking about your issue, I meant that Thank them for their help, but I mis-typed
<MySystem> oh ok thx for explaination
<MySystem> nobody an idea for this issue
<marktaff> a2r: any different output if you run konsole as `konsole --nocrashhandler'
<a2r> nope
<marktaff> MySystem: sorry, I wasn't even paying attention to your issue, I was trying to fix my own and help a2r.  Give me a few minutes to look at your issue
<MySystem> would be nice and of course i give you a few minutes
<marktaff> a2r: my next step would be to try running konsole under gdb, but if you aren't familiar with C++ programming, that may be a bridge too far.  Other than that, I'm at a loss to know what to try next
<a2r> marktaff: well i know the basics of C++ :P but i don't know what gdb ist
<marktaff> a2r: gdb is the gnu debugger
<marktaff> MySystem: please try making a new kde user, then log into kde as that new user, then try to reboot or shutdown.  This will help us eliminate some possibilities
<MySystem> nice idea will do
<genii-around> a2r: If you have gdb and konsole-dbg package installed, then you can:  gdb konsole        and it should give more informative output about the fail
<MySystem> logout also doesnt work
<marktaff> so it still doesn't work, even with a new user?
<MySystem> no cant perform test
<MySystem> user creation works but logout doesn't work and a new problem i cant change autologin main user so i cant switch user in kde
<marktaff> Hmm, k, wait a min
<marktaff> instead of logging out, can you just start a new kde session as the new user (switch user)
<a2r> i just ran konsole just normally through gdb http://paste.kde.org/670682/ don't think it helps :P and because i never used such tools  i think the search for a solution is now dead :P
<genii-around> a2r: OK.. you can type quit to get out of the gdb shell
<a2r> genii-around: :D was able to figure that out
<MySystem> marktaff nice idea worked and sucessfully rebooted
<marktaff> MySystem: Excellent!
<BluesKaj> a2r, I have to say this is the first time I've seen this problem with the terminal/konsole, very unusual
<marktaff> a2r: Yeah, nothing useful there
<MySystem> i saw another thing the lightdm manager requires password but the dialog doesnt appear thats why i cant set autologin off
<MySystem> and the shutdown confirm dialog alos doesnt appear and update manager also didnt get it managed to ask for password
<marktaff> MySystem: That means the issue is with the kde settings for you and your wife's users
<a2r> well the weirdest thing is that this is the only app that doesn't launch, all other kde apps like dolphin dragon rekonq etc run perfectly, but its not that bad, i can use xterm for a while and maybe the thing patches itself away sometime, i think i will put kde4.10 on my 12.04 install maybe the problem is not present there
<marktaff> MySystem: give me a minute to poke around
<genii-around> a2r: OK, I guess then try just: gdb      then at it's prompt: set verbose on     then: file konsole         if it gets past that try: run
<genii-around> yofel: a2r has a stumper, konsole won't run.
<yofel> o.O
<a2r> genii-around: it loads a lot of files and then the same
<ikonia> a2r: is konsole working now ?
<yofel> drkonqi doesn't run when it crashes?
<a2r> http://paste.kde.org/670718/ here is the output
<genii-around> yofel: It doesn't seem to get to the actual loading state
<yofel> yeah, which is... weird
<marktaff> I find it hard to believe the actual problem is in konsole itself
<yofel> a2r: does gdb do something more useful if you run 'export  KDE_DEBUG=1' before trying to run gdb?
<genii-around> Hm.
<genii-around> a2r: What says result of: file /usr/bin/konsole
<a2r> yofel: this is the same with that export before
<a2r> http://paste.kde.org/670760/
<a2r> genii-around: with or without that export stuff?
<yofel> grrr, how does one prevent it from forking
<genii-around> I am suddenly thinking it is maybe 32 bit konsole or something else odd
<marktaff> genii-around: good idea
<yofel> 32bit konsole should use 32 libs, but with KDE that might indeed do something weird
<yofel> wait, that doesn't work
<yofel> our lib packages don't support multiarch
<a2r> genii-around: this is /usr/bin/konsole http://paste.kde.org/670772/
<yofel> a2r: no, just run 'file /usr/bin/konsole' in xterm
<a2r> http://paste.kde.org/670778/
<genii-around> Hm, my sha1 is different
<marktaff> MySystem: Since we know it works with a new user, you could try renaming /home/[user]/.kde folder to /home/[user]/.kde.old     You will lose all of your KDE config settings (KDE in general, and also KDE Apps), so make sure you just rename it instead of deleting it, so you still have the copy.  The .kde folder will recreate itself
<marktaff> MySystem: Note that .kde also contains some of your *user data* , so be sure not to delete it
<yofel> genii-around: the sha is correct, you need to have the exact same binary for it to match
<marktaff> MySystem: If you can reboot after kde has created the new .kde folder, you can either manually reconfigure all your settings, or copy the rc files over one at a time.  It is a pain, but it will work ok
<genii-around> yofel: So it seems good there. Which makes it even more puzzling to me.
<yofel> I'm trying to remember how kde starts it, "konsole" is really a window with the konsole kpart embedded
<MySystem> ok marktaff thats a bit of work but you are right it could work i will try it if i have a bit of time with the pc thanks for all the good ideas if i see you next days i will report have a nice day
<marktaff> MySystem: Best of luck to you
<marktaff> MySystem: I finally found it!
<yofel> a2r: I know you already reinstalled konsole a few times, but maybe check for any inconsistent package by installing debsums and running 'debsums -s'
<marktaff> MySystem: /home/[user]/.kde/share/config/ksmserverrc   trying renaming that file to something else, then rebooting/shutting down any way possible, the login in a try the shutdown command.  That file controls the KDE Session Manager Server
<a2r> yofel: it's running
<marktaff> I think it is high time I started using a larger font on my laptop. :-)
<MySystem> wao if this works my you decreased my work from over 1000files to 1
<marktaff> yep, fingers crossed
<a2r> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/670814/   ("keine berechtigung" is german for no authorization)
<MySystem> you are my hero and thefrom my wife
<MySystem> lots of thx also from my wife
<marktaff> MySystem: Woohoo!
<MySystem> *cheers*to marktaff
<MySystem> but kde didnt find it nice that i first renamed and then reboot (lots of errors)
<marktaff> MySystem: working on the ksmserver issue has brought back memories of GRUB NextBoot (http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=12140) from before my days as a KDE developer. :-)
<marktaff> MySystem: You are quite welcome, I'm glad I was able to help you solve your problem
<MySystem> wtf the link about grub next boot is one thing i searched for
<yofel> a2r: if it's just that then that's fine :/
<marktaff> I doubt it even works, I haven't maintained it in many years
<yofel> a2r: one thing worth to try would be yakuake. That's a drop-down terminal that uses konsole as it's core
<yofel> I'm curious if that fails too
<a2r> yofel: i install it
<a2r> yofel: what does kdebase-runtime ?? and what needs it?
<a2r> yofel: installed yakuake, nothing appears when klicking it in kickoff or hitting f12
<yofel> a2r: kdebase-runtime is obsolete, it's replaced by kde-runtime. I guess the dependency didn't get updated
<yofel> but at least we know that it's the kpart itself that fails
<yofel> back to wondering why it does that...
<marktaff> Does the console kpart work inside of Kate
<yofel> a2r: ^ does it work inside kate or dolphin?
<a2r> how do i use it from there?
<MySystem> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BluesKaj> a2r, right click inside dolphin or kate and choose acxtions , open a terminal here
<a2r> nope, tried that yesterday evening too. same thing
<yofel> a2r: in dolphin: view->panels->terminal
<a2r> yofel: no, a grey area appears where the terminal should be and then after a time dolphin crashes
<yofel> does the crash handler open?
 * genii-around 's ears perk up
<BluesKaj> well ,at least the crash is consistent , then if there's afix it will be global
 * monkeyjuice cleaned the coffee pot today
<a2r> http://i.imgur.com/RD9ZYgV.png here is a screen
<a2r> yofel: you mean that bugreport thing? no
<yofel> wth
<yofel> did you try to reset the konsole configuration?
<a2r> yofel: no where's the file? I just removed /var/tmp/kdecache-arthur to see if it helps
<yofel> .kde/share/config/konsolerc and .kde/share/apps/konsole/
<a2r> yofel: IT OPENS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<yofel> \o/
<yofel> you don't by chance keep copies of those ^ ?
<yofel> *did't
<a2r> well thats weird, i never changed configs of a profile, i just added transparency
<yofel> I have transparency here in one theme, so that's not it
<a2r> just renamed them ;) i can upload or mail them if you want
<genii-around> Very interesting.
<yofel> a2r: if it's not too many in the folder just pastebin them, otherwise send them to yofel@kubuntu.org
<a2r> yofel: i send a mail made a tar.gz
<a2r> thanks a lot for all the help, it took quit a while and the soution was.. quit easy :D nice community
<BluesKaj> a2r, that was an a rare problem
<BluesKaj> oops
<genii-around> yofel: I told you that one was a puzzler... ;)
<yofel> true, I haven't yet tried the configs here. Nothing weird about them per se http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/konsole_broken_configs.tar.gz
 * BluesKaj wonders how a profile change could affect the termainal config
<genii-around> Hm, opacity 0.9
<genii-around> yofel: Maybe it's his pathname with the Description=Schwarz/Weiß (Transparent)    eg: /, ß, and the spaces and parentheses
<yofel> hm
<yofel> genii-around: OH
<yofel> I just noticed this: konsole.old/Schwarz/Weiß (Transparent).colorscheme. Maybe konsole choked on that accidentally created subfolder?
<genii-around> yofel: That's what I was thinking, it couldn't parse and got stuck
<yofel> well, at least it *does* hang here too with that config
 * yofel files bug
<yofel> in my case though, it uses 100% CPU and I get bazillions of
<yofel> konsole(16717) Konsole::ColorSchemeManager::loadColorScheme: color scheme with name "Weiß (Transparent)" has already been found, ignoring.
<genii-around> Very odd.
<miebster_atwork> I installed kubuntu-dekstop on ubuntu 12.04, I can't find the keyboard shotcut manager, where would you normally change shortcuts?
<miebster_atwork> I want to have a shortcut to move a window from one desktop to the other
<lordievader> miebster_atwork: Open the System Settings -> Shortcuts and Gestures -> Global Keyboard Shortcuts -> Kwin
<test__> does anyone know how to make pulseaudio work with internal mic?
<DarthFrog> test__:  Install pavucontrol.
<test__> already did it
<test__> not helping
<test__> does anyone know how to configure pulseaudio?
<test__> does anyone know how to configure pulseaudio?
<test__> does anyone know how to configure pulseaudio?
<test__> could someone help with pulseaudio?
<genii-around> test__: Have you tried asking in #pulseaudio yet?
<test__> nope, i didnt know about it's existence
<test__> and btw how do i write a reply, like you?
<genii-around> I figure it's probably going to be more help than bouncing back and forth between here and #ubuntu ...
<genii-around> You type the first few letters of my name then hit TAB which completes the name of the person you want to address, then you type in what you wish to tell them....
<test__> genii-around: i see
<test__> genii-around: thanks
<genii-around> test__: :)
<test__> genii-around: well no answer there either
<test__> genii-around: do you know anything about pulse?
<genii-around> test__: Sorry, no
<genii-around> test__: My setup "just works"
#kubuntu 2013-02-14
<Craigwd_2000> I just recently installed AMD64 Kubuntu 12.10 on my HP Pavilion dv6z-1100 Rev. 10.  I tried one of the included webcam applications but the video quality is awful...  My real issue is that Kubuntu is using the HP Pavilion Webcam V4L kernel module instead of the correct Chicony Webcam kernel module that the Arch Linux folks mentioned in their Wiki.  Previous troubleshooting attempts on Windows XP Pro. SP 3 have lead me to concl
<Craigwd_2000> that it's definitely a integrated Chicony Webcam in OEM HP Pavilion Webcam clothing...
<Craigwd_2000> Do I need a custom kernel or do I need to rebuild/upgrade my kernel to enable the Chicony Webcam V4L module?
<Craigwd_2000> My Wi-Fi issues thankfully have disappeared but it would be nice to have my webcam functioning properly too...
<rape> ?
<Zorrot> since upgrading to 12.10 (kubuntu), my login screen settings do not effect the login screen, which looks like some stupid half-assed macintosh or windows type thing... what happened, and how do i get the settings in the control panel to apply to it?
<lordievader> Zorrot: 12.04 used kdm, 12.10 uses lightdm (upgrading to 12.10 corrupted kdm for me). Iirc in the System Setting there should be to icons for the Login Screen, one for kdm and one for lighdm.
<Zorrot> ok
<Zorrot> i adjusted the lightdm settings
<Zorrot> and they are still showing some stupid user selector with icons
<Zorrot> control panel says "login screen (lightdm)"
<Zorrot> when i open it, it indicates the settings i made
<lordievader> Zorrot: You can switch back to lightdm if you run in a terminal: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm (if it is corrupted for you too, reinstall kdm)
<Zorrot> huh! somehow gdm was set.
<Zorrot> thanks -- i presume i've straightened it out now!
<lordievader> Zorrot: Wow haven't seen gdm in a while.... perhaps you will be back ;)
<paines> hi
<paines> after updating my system via dist-upgrade,  my xen host dosen't start any more. the xen-less kernel starts fine. it looks the boot process can't chroot to the root partition. it seems like the driver for sda or my chipset is missing. this worked before. sda/sdb are all not listed in /proc/partitions. any idea ?
<secureboot> i did a do-releaseipgrade still runing a a server it there a way to know how many more package are left to processed
<secureboot>  I meant : do-release-upgrade is still running
<secureboot> can i estimate time left for the  do-release-upgrade to finish ?
<secureboot> can i estimate time left for the  do-release-upgrade to finish ?
<shadeslayer> secureboot: usually it's only the amount of time spent downloading + unpacking stuff
<shadeslayer> everything else is super fast
<shadeslayer> so it depends on your internet connection and your HDD speed
<secureboot> I am having some druver issue with the disk it has been running for a long time already . i don't know how many package are left
<secureboot> looking if there is any signal i could send to the process to have an idea on the status (package processed /package left )
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<pedor> hi, what's the kwin command to show all windows? I'm trying to create a mouse shortcut but I can't find the command
<mamoun> Hi, I'm a relatively new kubuntu user, Is there a way to make sure kubuntu doesn't underclock the cpu on any chance (a "performance" power profile?)?
<lordievader> mamoun: Install the cpufrequtils package, then you can issue "sudo cpufreq-set -g performance".
<mamoun> I tried this but unfortunately the cpu frequency is stuck on 600 mhz!
<mamoun> It's a very old laptop, but it has a 1.7 Ghz Pentium M processor
<mamoun> cpufreq-info results:
<mamoun>  current policy: frequency should be within 600 MHz and 680 MHz.
<mamoun>                   The governor "performance" may decide which speed to use
<mamoun>                   within this range.
<mamoun>   current CPU frequency is 600 MHz.
<mamoun>   cpufreq stats: 1.70 GHz:40.38%, 1.40 GHz:0.00%, 1.20 GHz:0.22%, 1000 MHz:0.31%, 800 MHz:0.00%, 600 MHz:59.09%  (13)
<FloodBotK1> mamoun: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lordievader> mamoun: With cpufreq-info you can see the supported frequency's, then with cpufreq-set -f you can specify the frequency.
<lordievader> mamoun: Also with cpufreq-set -u you can change the maximum clock speed of the profile. See the cpufreq manpage for more info (man cpufreq-set)
<shadeslayer> btw who was asking for LO 4 earlier this week?
<shadeslayer> it's been uploaded : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/1:4.0.0~beta2-0ubuntu1
<mamoun> lordievader: here's the full cpufreq-info results: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1650636/
<mamoun> I'll try your suggestion
<mamoun> Hmmm, changed the maxmium value and it's still stuck in 600 mhz, lol my phone is faster than that. :D
<lordievader> mamoun: Not necesarely. Clock frequency does not directly translate into speed :P Manually specifying what clock frequency it should use also doesn't work?
<mamoun> lordievader: Well, I mean I can overclock my low-end android phone higher than that. :D I tried manual frequency setting, but nothing changed.
<mamoun> It's a seriously weird problem, I have no idea what's the reason behind it
<mamoun> Generally, If this was kde performance on 600 mhz processor, it's pretty impressive! :D The fact that I'm able to use Quassel, chrome and konsole on the same time is incredible! :)
<lordievader> mamoun: That is odd indeed. A solution does not spring to mind right now, I'm sorry. Perhaps there is some bios option preventing all this?
<mamoun> I looked for a bios setting, but the bios configuration for this laptop is really bare-bones, no significant options
<mamoun> Do you think a heating problem may cause ubuntu to underclock the cpu?
<mamoun> I know that the temperature sensors in this ancient laptop has been going crazy sometimes, despite that the laptop is not actually overheating
<lordievader> mamoun: Perhaps, I'm not sure.
<mamoun> ok, thank you for answering me :)
<lordievader> mamoun: No problem, sorry I could be more helpfull
<mamoun> lordievader: Don't worry about it, it's a weird problem anyway on an ancient 7-years old laptop, Finding the cause would be a miracle. :D
<lordievader> mamoun: Hehehe, true, true :)
<BluesKaj> mamoun, in my experience , the ondemand setting works well even on older machines (like mu old compaq circa 2005) , performance is an always on situation which doesn't really provide a faster user experience
<mamoun> BluesKaj: Well, I just thought keeping the cpu on maxmium frequency would resolve the strange undervolting issue. But it's true, based on testing cpu settings on a decent computer I find ondemand governer to be more reliable.
<BluesKaj> mamoun, it could be the old bad sensor symptom ... the device is ok , but the sensor is faulty... I see that in my car everyday ...Batterry Not charging " message ..I check the battery , 14.4 voilts output ..obviously the sensor is kaput
<mamoun> BluesKaj: Is there a way to disable the sensor completely? Perhaps ignore its reading?
<BluesKaj> mamoun, I'm not using one , since I'm on a desktop system ...you could hide the app in system tray settings
<mamoun> BluesKaj: I'm not sure what you mean, but I meant instructing ubuntu to ignore the sensor readings and thus no underclocking is done based on the inaccurate temperature reading?
<Wizard> o/
<lordievader> Hey Wizard, how are you?
<BluesKaj> mamoun, are you sure clocking is determined by temperature ?...I know the cooling fan is
<mamoun> BluesKaj: It seems like a reasonable cause, the cooling fan seems to run at a constant speed from its sound
<aljosa> i've updated kde from quantal-backports and now i can't access kwin shortcuts in system settings/shortcuts. also lock screen (ctrl+alt+L) doesn't work anymore, probably other stuff is broken. any idea what happened?
<lordievader> aljosa: You've encountered bug 311050.
<ubottu> bug 311050 in usbview (Ubuntu) "usb device Creative Nomad_Muvo not mountable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311050
<lordievader> Ok well that should be a kde bug... bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=311050
<aljosa> lordievader: thanks for info
<lordievader> aljosa: No problem ;)
<pedor> hi, what's the kwin command to show all windows? I'm trying to create a mouse shortcut but I can't find the command
<lordievader> pedor: See System-Settings -> Workspace Behaviour -> Screen Edges
<pedor> lordievader: I already did this, what I'm trying now is more a mouse gesture
<lordievader> pedor: Ah I see, sorry. I'm not sure how to do that. :(
<pedor> lordievader: it seems it was added at kde 4.8 but I can't find any documentation about it
<pedor> system-settings -> shortcuts and gestures -> custom shortcuts
<lordievader> pedor: There is a youtube video about it: youtube.com/watch?v=YpmlNv8ovH4
<ovidiu-florin> I have Kmail set of for the same email account on 2 vomputers via POP3. the messages I read on one computer do not apear as read on the other one. I have to mark them as read again. Also, after restarting Kmail a few messages, alwas the same ones are again marked as unread even thougn I've marked them as read for at least 30 times. How can this be fixed?
<lordievader> pedor: I think you have found it? In Custom Shortcuts -> New -> Mouse Gesture Action
<pedor> lordievader: yes, but now I need the commands
<BluesKaj> lordievader, that video is unavailable
<pedor> I can't see the video
<lordievader> Then I made an error in typing the link...
<BluesKaj> copy and paste is your friend
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Not if it are two different machines :P
<BluesKaj> lordievader, send the link from one pc to the other
<BluesKaj> lordievader, ...ignore me , I'm just kidding
<BluesKaj> :)
<lordievader> BluesKaj: I know of ways to simply copy it, but I'm to lazy to do that... XD
<lordievader> pedor: It is probably somewhere under: qdbus org.kde.kwin But there are quite a few methods...
<pedor> lordievader: ok, I'll try that, thanks
<lordievader> pedor: It is not the full command... only partial.
<pedor> I'll search google to see if there is a full command :)
<mamoun> Hi, I'm the guy using an old laptop that was having a problem with cpufreq-utils, I just found out that the cpu reaches maxmium right after booting, remains on that for 5 mins, then becomes 600mhz again
<mamoun> This probably means something is being loaded on startup that when it's completely loaded it lowers the frequency, right?
<lordievader> pedor: You can change virtual desktops with it... but I cannot find an open windows method.
<pedor> yes... this kind of choice is what I love at mac. makes easy to do things
<pedor> we have this on kde, but nobody use and I can't find out how to do it, lol
<genii-around> Or sometimes the cpu may enter race conditions as well...
<PrincessLuna> Is it possible to set up screen auto rotation?
<genii-around> mamoun: Have you tried with the kernel option of:  notsc     ?
<mamoun> genii-around: I'm not sure what this is. Could you explain this please?
<lordievader> What do you mean with "Screen auto rotation", PrincessLuna?
<genii-around> mamoun: On some systems (AMD mostly) the cpu can go into what is called a "race condition" where it goes to 100% for a while. It has to do with Time Stamp Counter... the notsc   tells the kernel not to use that
<mamoun> genii-around: I will take a look at that, thank you
<genii-around> lordievader: I'm imagining they mean that if they rotate their tablet 90 degrees or such that the scren will auto-orient itself ... but I may have misunderstood
<lordievader> genii-around: That's what I thought.. but it could also be some multi-monitor setup thing, so I asked for more info :)
<Guest31190> Hey
<murthy> hello everyone
<caius_> salve a tutti
 * genii-around makes more coffee and hands everyone a mug
<dangerousice> is it beneficial for me to use zfs on kubuntu for a 6tb media storage?
<genii-around> dangerousice: I haven't used zfs... but I have a sizeable storage array ( 14TB ) using xfs which works great
<dangerousice> genii-around: Thanks, I'll try that out.
<DarthFrog> genii-around:  What about btrfs for a storage array?
<genii-around> DarthFrog: I've just started experimenting with btrfs, I'm undecided yet. So far, I've found it overly complicated.
<rst_ack> quit
<DarthFrog> genii-around:  I'vd not yet looked at it but it seems to be almost a re-implementation of ZFS for Linux.
<cristian_> hello
<Captain_Proton> hello
<jussi> hrm, If I need to restore grub and I only have a 32bit  DVD, but my install is 64bit, will I have issues?
<shadeslayer> jussi: uhhh .... if memory serves me right, shouldn't be an issue
<shadeslayer> but I can't remember correctly if I chrooted into a 32 bit install from a 64 bit CD or the other way around
<jussi> shadeslayer: ok, Ill give it a go
<Unit193> shadeslayer: I tried from a 32 into a 64, didn't go so well.
<shadeslayer> okay, so that is an issue
<Unit193> If I remember correctly, at least.
<shadeslayer> yeah, it's been ages since I've chrooted in or sth
<jussi> what about using an older release? (ie. a 12.04 DVD and a 12.10 installed system?)
<shadeslayer> jussi: doesn't matter
<shadeslayer> jussi: once you're in a live session, just chroot into the installed system
<shadeslayer> and run grub-install / grub-update/ whatever
<jussi> shadeslayer: ok, excellent, thank you
<Shura> hi
<Shura> In dolphin, if i search something from my personnal folder, it finds nothing. But if i search from /home it finds all I want. Am I missing something or is it a bug ?
<Shura> (kde 4.10 on kubuntu 12.10)
<mandoguit_> Shura:  depends on what you are searching for.   the file manager won't find system files in your home directory for instance.      one thing you may want to explore is using the "locate" command in a terminal.      eg    locate firefox
<Shura> mandoguit_: Yes, i forgott to precise, i'm searching files that are located in /home/myfolder
<Shura> (and subfolders)
<mandoguit> Shura:  hmmm.....don't think I am going to be of any help on this one.   seems to work ok at this end of things and there doesn't appear to be any kind of toggle in dolphins settings for tweaking.  :(
<mandoguit> actually just noticed something............there are 4 different selections   filename   Content  FromHere   Everywhere  below the Find entry field        maybe you have to toggle on of those rascals???
<kubuntu_user> I have Nvidia issues, where to turn?
<lordievader> kubuntu_user: Open the jockey (additional drivers) to see if there is a recommended driver.
<lordievader> kubuntu_user: This channel is fine... No need for a pm.
<lordievader> kubuntu_user: Anyhow what issues do you have? And what driver do you currently have installed?
<lordievader> !pm | kubuntu_user
<ubottu> kubuntu_user: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<kubuntu_user> okay
<lordievader> kubuntu_user: Thank you. What driver do you have installed right now? And how?
<kubuntu_user> I am not sure what driver I have...
<lordievader> kubuntu_user: Allright, how have you installed it?
<kubuntu_user> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<kubuntu_user> sudo apt-get update
<kubuntu_user> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<kubuntu_user> Used that
<FloodBotK1> kubuntu_user: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kubuntu_user> found it at: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<kubuntu_user> sudo apt-get update
<kubuntu_user> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<lordievader> kubuntu_user: I see, what card do you have?
<kubuntu_user> Geforce gt 630M
<lordievader> kubuntu_user: And the jockey does not recommend anything? Could you pastebin the output of "sudo jockey-text -l"?
<lordievader> !paste | kubuntu_user
<ubottu> kubuntu_user: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kubuntu_user> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1653311/
<kubuntu_user> like this?
<lordievader> kubuntu_user: Exactly :) First we are going to remove the driver: "sudo jockey-text -d kmod:nvidia_current"
<kubuntu_user> hmm okay?
<lordievader> kubuntu_user: Yes by typing that sudo command into a terminal.
<kubuntu_user> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1653339/
<lordievader> kubuntu_user: I didn't need a pastebin of that ;) This command removes the driver. Is the process completed?
<kubuntu_user> no
<kubuntu_user> seems it can not find a typelib
<lordievader> kubuntu_user: Doesn't matter, it allways complains about that.
<kubuntu_user> right
<kubuntu_user> command is entered at least, outcome unknown
<lordievader> kubuntu_user: It shouldn't output anything? Has it completed?
<kubuntu_user> i am afraid I do not know what will be completed, command was entered, nothing but the missing lib was on screen
<lordievader> kubuntu_user: If the promt returns the command has completed.
<kubuntu_user> then the answer must be, yes, prompt has returned
<lordievader> kubuntu_user: Ok, if you issue "sudo jockey-text -l" again it should say at kmod:nvidia_current that it is disabled.
<kubuntu_user> yes, I can see this
<lordievader> kubuntu_user: Good, then I guess it would be a good idea to reboot at this point.
<kubuntu_user> sounds reasonable... moment please
<kubuntu_user> done
<lordievader> kubuntu_user: Ok next step is to purge the x-swat ppa, to do so install ppa-purge (sudo apt-get install ppa-purge)
<kubuntu_user> process complete
<lordievader> kubuntu_user: sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<kubuntu_user> agree to the downgrade?
<lordievader> kubuntu_user: Yes.
<crackerMx> Yes!  ;)
<kubuntu_user> promt returned
<lordievader> kubuntu_user: Time to install the driver :) "sudo jockey-text -e kmod:nvidia_current"
<kubuntu_user> prompt returned
<lordievader> kubuntu_user: This quickly really? Did it give any errors besides the could not find typelib?
<mr0wl> i'm trying to launch Team Fortress and it crashes
<kubuntu_user> no just the typelib
<kubuntu_user> checking further
<lordievader> kubuntu_user: Exactly, does jockey-text -l say enabled somewhere?
<kubuntu_user> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1653470/
<kubuntu_user> yes, free enabled
<kubuntu_user> however not in use
<lordievader> kubuntu_user: Odd that it says free, would it be referring to Nouveau. Anyhow see if rebooting changes the status to "in use".
<kubuntu_user> moment please...
<kubuntu_user> done
<kubuntu_user> result, still not in use
<BluesKaj> kubuntu_user, glxinfo | grep openGL will give your version string-driver that's in use ,. sometimes jockey's indicator is incorrect ...you may have to install mesa-utils , but it's a handy info app
<BluesKaj> oops glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<Captain_Proton> has anyone figured out how to misspelled words underlined in kontact (kmail)
<kubuntu_user> Thank you BluesKaj, you did however confuse me... slightly
<kubuntu_user> what should I do now?
<Captain_Proton> how to fix*
<BluesKaj> sorry about the typo , kubuntu_user
<BluesKaj> what' was the out put of the version string after the command
<BluesKaj> kubuntu_user, ^
<kubuntu_user> not sure what to write... to give you the answer you need
<BluesKaj> open a terminal , copy and paste this ,  glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<BluesKaj> kubuntu_user, ^
<kubuntu_user> right, moment sir...
<kubuntu_user> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1653534/
<kubuntu_user> seems to be missing
<BluesKaj> kubuntu_user, sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<kubuntu_user> i already have the newest version I am told
<BluesKaj> kubuntu_user, open the kmenu>applications>system>additional drivers , let's see what's going on there
<BluesKaj> BTW I don't like jockey , it's unreliable sometimes , even though it supposedly a shortcut to "additional drivers"
<lordievader> BluesKaj: For as far as I know jockey = additional drivers
 * genii-around just installs nvidia-experimental-310 instead
<BluesKaj> yes , lordievader , I've seen it fail and cause grief
<kubuntu_user> how should I present the information to you?
<kubuntu_user> I have two EXPERIMENTAL
<kubuntu_user> one NVIDIA binary Xorg
<kubuntu_user> and one active: nvidia_current
<kubuntu_user> ?
<FloodBotK1> kubuntu_user: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kubuntu_user> how to proceede?
<BluesKaj> ok , which nvidia card kubuntu_user , we need to now which driver is best
<kubuntu_user> I have an Geforce GT 630M (asus k55vm - laptop)
<BluesKaj> kubuntu_user, is the a dual gpu system ?
<BluesKaj> is this
<kubuntu_user> lost you there...
<BluesKaj> ok kubuntu_user , sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current , then reboot
<kubuntu_user> rebooting... moment please
<kubuntu_user> done
<BluesKaj> kubuntu_user, now run , glxinfo | grep OpenGL , and see if you have the nvidia version string
<kubuntu_user> unfortunately, not
<kubuntu_user> would you be able to assist by remote desktop?
<kubuntu_user> or something similat
<BluesKaj> what is .?the output
<kubuntu_user> similar*
<kubuntu_user> moment
<jey_> Есть тут кто живой?
<BluesKaj> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<jey_>  /join
 * keithzg_ facepalm
<kubuntu_user> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1653745/
<jey_> Народ первый раз линукс поставил
<kubuntu_user> same as last time I am afraid
<BluesKaj> kubuntu_user, then try one of the other drivers in addititonal drivers .
<BluesKaj> that damn ppa ,...somebody dhould ban it
<BluesKaj> xswat or whatever it's called
<BluesKaj> anyway i have to go ...obligations :(
<kubuntu_user> I am not sure how to continue
<doctorpepper> Hi guys!
<SonikkuAmerica> Hey!
<Corbintechboy> Using headphones for sound (no pc speakers) OSD shows volume up and down using headphone control but not change volume. 12.04 LTS. Any idea how to fix this?
<phoenix_firebrd> doctorpepper: here?
<doctorpepper> yep
<phoenix_firebrd> doctorpepper: nepomuk-webminer is used to collect extra meta data for the files in our system, example , movie covers and such details for movie files :)
<doctorpepper> the only nepomuk plugin i use is kio-music
<doctorpepper> i dont watch tv shows or movies  on my laptop.
<phoenix_firebrd> doctorpepper: thats just one part of it
<phoenix_firebrd> doctorpepper: it even fetches details for pdf documents
<phoenix_firebrd> doctorpepper: what is your kubuntu version?
<doctorpepper> 12.04 with backport ppa enabled
<doctorpepper> i am running kde 4.10 .
<phoenix_firebrd> doctorpepper: in that case your kde version is ?
<phoenix_firebrd> doctorpepper: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> doctorpepper: is all your drives that are selected for indexing mounted?
<doctorpepper> no only   my $HOME/Documents $HOME/Music  folder are selected
<doctorpepper> there are only on hdd of the laptop
<phoenix_firebrd> doctorpepper: there is a tool called nepomukcleaner, it is used to clean the nepomuk database, but for that to work correctly, the drives that contain the indexed files have to be mounted else, the nepomuk data of the file will be removed
<SonikkuAmerica> Hello! I have a zillion problems: My Kubuntu install, after the last update, threw me into the +1 (Raring) without confirmation, blew out my kubuntu-desktop, and forced my user account to loop in lightdm. I was able to reinstall kubuntu-desktop, but I can't get into my user account from lightdm (tty works though). Help!
<SonikkuAmerica> (Side note: installing kdm is no good)
<SonikkuAmerica> One second: there is a tty thing I can do:
<SonikkuAmerica> OK, found out what it was: .Xauthority is missing!
<phoenix_firebrd> SonikkuAmerica: thats it
<phoenix_firebrd> SonikkuAmerica: delete the .Xauthority file
<SonikkuAmerica> And restart (or log out/in again)?
<SonikkuAmerica> Thanks phoenix_firebrd
<doctorpepper> thanks phoenix_firebrd .
<phoenix_firebrd> SonikkuAmerica: yw
<phoenix_firebrd> doctorpepper: yw
#kubuntu 2013-02-15
<tsudo> Hello!
<phoenix_firebrd> good night everyone
<monkeyjuice> nite
<rsolli> games
<ScottyK> When do you think KDE 4.10 will be available in the normal repos (not backports)?
<holyguyver> I am using Trinity (already asked in their room, no response) and When I click on a file in Konqueror, Konqueror doesn't know of any apps to open them with & the list of options is blank too, & this is for any file, jpg, mpg, html, ect.
<holyguyver> Here is a screenshot http://i46.tinypic.com/vrsboi.png
<holyguyver> Anyone?
<holyguyver> I am using Trinity (already asked in their room, no response) and When I click on a file in Konqueror, Konqueror doesn't know of any apps to open them with & the list of options is blank too, & this is for any file, jpg, mpg, html, ect. http://i46.tinypic.com/vrsboi.png
<brian6705_> I've got a stupid question that involves Kubuntu and DD-WRT, but I think it's mostly a WRT config issue.
<holyguyver> okay, ask
<brian6705_> Sorry, wasn't quite sure of the ettiquite of IRC anymore
<DarthFrog> !ask | brian6705_
<ubottu> brian6705_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<holyguyver> That is fine, go ahead, ask.
<holyguyver> DarthFrog: Any answer to my question from an hour ago?
<DarthFrog> holyguyver:  You're running Trinity so I doubt you'll get an answer here.
<holyguyver> DarthFrog: Okay, thanks.
<DarthFrog> As in I left KDE 3 when KDE 4 was released.
<DarthFrog> Sorry.
<brian6705_> So I'm on my desktop running Kubuntu and Win 7.  It is connected via ethernet to a belkin router running WRT.  The belkin is being used as a client bridge to my main wireless router which brings in the interwheb.  I'm unable to access anything that is running on the other side of my network from Linux.  So basically, it's linksys on a 1.1 net and belkin on a 2.1 net.  When I'm in windows I can ping the 1.1 side, access the web server on the
<brian6705_> 1.1 router, print on the printer connected to Wifi on the 1.1 side.  Once i boot into Kubuntu, I'm not able to access anything on the far side of the network.  I've tried pinging and tracerouting and I get nothing back.
<DarthFrog> holyguyver: Tho' I do wonder why you're running Trinity.
<holyguyver> DarthFrog: I feel KDE4's Konqueror is a downgrade from KDE3.5's Konqueror.
<brian6705_> The route between the two routers has been setup with a static route between the two (sorry, forgot that part in the first msg)
<DarthFrog> holyguyver:  What about rekonq?
<holyguyver> DarthFrog: rekois very very basic & almost nothing like konqueror.
<holyguyver> rekonq is*
<DarthFrog> holyguyver: What do you want Konq to do that it doesn't do now but did before?
<holyguyver> DarthFrog: file search was better before.
<holyguyver> DarthFrog: I checked, this is a known bug with KDE4 Konqueror
<DarthFrog> brian6705_:  Sorry, I haven't a clue.  Probably too much wine. :-)
<holyguyver> DarthFrog: So I went to Trinity's Konq but it has this seeming bug of not having a programs list.
<DarthFrog> holyguyver: Does Dolphin not do the file search you want?
<holyguyver> DarthFrog: too much WINE? That will get you bad viruses ;) .
<DarthFrog> holyguyver:  No, my wine comes from grapes. :-)
<holyguyver> DarthFrog: Indeed dolphine does not, plus dolphine is so underpowered compared to Konqueror.
<DarthFrog> Really?  I'd not thought so.
<holyguyver> DarthFrog: I stopped using wine years ago, no need, none of the programs were as good as Linux native ones.
<holyguyver> DarthFrog: Dophine cannot break the screen into 5 different folders in one tab while opening up a http webpage & an ftp in  in another all at the same time.
<DarthFrog> I agree, I prefer native solutions too.  But WINE is great in it's own right.  And I'm enjoying red wine. :-)
<DarthFrog> I've never needed to do that. :-)
<holyguyver> DarthFrog: I have to do that all the time.
<DarthFrog> At least, not in a single instance.
<holyguyver> DarthFrog: I prefer Sangria.
<holyguyver> I love fruit
<holyguyver> DarthFrog: So anyway, as shown Dolphine cannot do what I need.
<holyguyver> DarthFrog: & Konq4 has a bug which is a show stopper & KonqTrinity has a big which is a show stopper.
<DarthFrog> And how about the current iteration of Konq in file manager mode?
<holyguyver> DarthFrog: I just said, the file search bug.
<DarthFrog> Ah well.  I did mention the red wine. ;-)
<holyguyver> DarthFrog: If it was Sangria I would join you...well what kind of red wine? A Marlow is nice too.
<DarthFrog> Merlot is too ... boring.  I'm drinking a shiraz now, a wine with an edge to it.
<holyguyver> DarthFrog: & Whatever they serve at Church is pretty good too :D
<DarthFrog> Merlot is too mild, I like bolder flavours.
<DarthFrog> Anyway, this is off-topic. :-)
<holyguyver> Would it be off-topic in #wine ?
<holyguyver> Makes me want to go in there & troll them with wine talk ;)
<DarthFrog> There is #kubuntu-offtopic
<chemtail> Every single time firefox is updated, it changes pdf associations to Gimp or Krita instead of Okular.
<chemtail> I can change it by editing  /usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache, but I have to do this manually any time an update happens.
<chemtail> Is anyone else having this bug, or is it a quirk of my configuration?  I thought this was fixed ages ago.
<holyguyver> chemtail: Why don't you change about:config so that firefox uses it's internal pdf viewer?
<chemtail> holyguyver: I prefer PDFs in their separate windows and really like okular's viewing capabilites and speed.
<chemtail> I haven't tried the internal viewer, but it still would defeat the purpose, and by now this issue has annoyed me so much I'd rather weed it out once and for all.
<lordievader> chemtail: I have a feeling that editing a cache file is the problem here. Does firefox override the default applications rule of KDE?
<chemtail> lordievader: Yep.  Okular is and remains the preferred viewer in KDE and the file managers, etc.
<lordievader> chemtail: So firefox has it's own list. I don't have firefox installed on this machine so I cannot check, but I thought there was a page in the firefox settings for this.
<chemtail> firefox is overriding them according to the strictures of /usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache - and I'm not entirely sure how that keeps getting changed to stupid setting, but I'm pretty sure firefox updates have been responsible every time.
<chemtail> Well, the funny thing is, okular is still set as the preferred application in firefox's internal file association settings..
<chemtail> ...and it keeps using gimp anyway.
<lordievader> Is the cache not a generated file? Hold on rebooting my other machine, will check it out.
<chemtail> removing the 'gimp' entry in the mimeinfo cache and replacing it with okular is the only solution i've found.
<lordievader> chemtail: What does it say under Firefox Preferences -> Applications -> pdf?
<chemtail> application/pdf reads "save as"
<chemtail> octetstream is set to okular
<chemtail> I prefer it just downloads them and then I usually open them from the downloads list.
<chemtail> As mimeinfo.cahce is autogenerated, could there be a global preference settings file I could change that settings are reaad from for mimeinfo.cache autogeneration?
<lordievader> chemtail: I thought it was the applications thing... gonna search a bit more.
<lordievader> I read here that there are three sys config files for the mime types: all in /usr/share/applications: mimeinfo.cache, mimeapps.list, defaults.list. Hmm on this system none of the tree exists.. maybe because there is no firefox.
<lordievader> chemtail: ^
<chemtail> hrm
<chemtail> I tried changing defaults.list and root-running  update-menu update-mime update-mime-database -- no luck yet
<chemtail> I don't seem to have a mimeapps.list either
<lordievader> Here is someone who had some luck with the mimeapps.list file: ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1812208
<chemtail> though I'm tempted to set mimeinfo.cache to read-only or something
<lordievader> Hehehe, I can understand that ;)
<chemtail> Seems none of those have any effect.
<chemtail> I guess the cleanest I can come up with is forcing a post-(un)install parsing and replacement script on apt whenever it does anything.
<lordievader> What do you actually change in the mimeinfo.cache file?
<chemtail> The line that currently reads application/pdf=gimp.desktop;gimp.desktop;kde4-krita_pdf.desktop;kde4-okularApplication_pdf.desktop;
<chemtail> removing all those stupid associations, of course.
<chemtail> Not that hard, but I've had to do it 4 times just this week.
<chemtail> And every now and then I get surprise gimp re-associations out of the blue.
<lordievader> Okular is in the list though... If you do not care about gimp associations you could hi-jack the gim.desktop file. Let it start okular instead of gimp :P
<chemtail> heh, alas, I sometimes juice teh gimp.
<chemtail> And the list is okay enough, just in the wrong order.
<chemtail> I suppose, since this happened after I installed gimp, I could uninstall and reinstall okular, but that threatens to pull kdesktop with it, and I'm not uninstalling the desktop just because gimp's post-install is acting fail.
<chemtail> Though I suspect that would put it in the right order somehow.
<lordievader> If it is only the "kubuntu-desktop" package it is okay, kubuntu-desktop is a meta package <- just a bunch of dependencies.
<hingo> What is the relationship between Kubuntu and the various Canonical services, like Ubuntu One? If I install from a Kubuntu ISO, will it at any point offer to install those? Otoh, if I first intall Ubuntu ISO and then apt-get kubuntu-desktop, is there a difference? (I'd like to see and try the Canonical services.)
<chemtail> Thx for the assistance anywhat, lordievader
<jussi> could someone inform me how to change my hostname?
<Tm_T> jussi: I think this article describes what needs to be changed rather well: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/03/how-to-change-hostname-computer-name-in.html
<lordievader> The way I do it is change the file /etc/hostname and a reboot. But I'm not sure if this is the proper way to do so.
<Tm_T> lordievader: it's to right direction but not enough (:
<lordievader> Oh right I allways forget the hosts file... then it complains it cannot find the new hostname and I remember to edit that file...
<Maci__> Hi, I installed Ubuntu, and moved all my windows pictures and files to my ubuntu space. I removed windows, but now I want to make ubuntu my primary. It still has 500gb of unallocated space from where my windows was, and I want to use that space to extend my ubuntu space.
<rosco_y> I just installed ubuntu 12.10--how do I install the kde desktop manager?
<lordievader> rosco_y: Easiest is to install the "kubuntu-desktop" package.
<rosco_y> lordievader: ty.  I especially don't know what I'm doing here in unity, how do I open a package manager?
<rosco_y> or, is that "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<rosco_y> and would that be the full package (plasma, etc.)
<lordievader> rosco_y: Kubuntu-desktop is a meta package, a bunch of dependencies. It will be as if you installed a copy of Kubuntu :)
<lordievader> rosco_y: Apt-get will do fine :D
<rosco_y> lordievader: ty, that's just what I was hoping for :)
<rosco_y> I'm getting an error: "KVM Disabled by bios" when I'm booting up.  My system doesn't support kvm--am I just out of luck here?
<rosco_y> Does anyone have experience/advice on what I need to do use install Nvidia Drivers in 12.10?
<jussi> rosco_y: yeah, go to the menu, go to system, additional drivers
<rosco_y> jussi: :( It seems like a lot of people have been having trouble with that....
<rosco_y> so I'm a little jumpy on going that route
<jussi> rosco_y: worked for me, and is the officially supported method
<rosco_y> did that happen to work for you?
<jussi> yes
<rosco_y> which card do you have?
<jussi> I have an nvidia 9500 and an 8600
<rosco_y> I'm tempted to give it a shot
<rosco_y> I think mine is a 9-something
<rosco_y> which one did you enable (it looks like there are four choices)
<rosco_y> did it rebuild your kernel when you enabled it?
<jussi> I dont remember, think I used "current"
<jussi> Not on that machine at the moment
<rosco_y> Thanks jussi, I'm not sure what I should do....I've had bad luck setting this up, and I hate to go back to square one.....
<jussi> so, I need to know how to set where sent items go in kontact, if anyone remembers
<rosco_y> for some reason, grub2 is a real pain in my side....
<rosco_y> I don't use kontact, I'd look for a hidden directory in my home folder
<rosco_y> probably be ".kontact"
<rosco_y> but that's just a guess.
<rosco_y> Well, I'll activate the first one.  what's anothe reinstall?
<rosco_y> live and don't learn....that's me....
<rosco_y> must be recompiling the kernel, it's taking much longer than it would to simply download a driver
<gorgonizer_> jussi: I think you need to edit the settings in Manage Identities in Kmail settings..
<jussi> gorgonizer_: ahh, exactly, thanks
<gorgonizer_> jussi: np, glad to be of service..
<jussi> ok, next kontact question, can I import my calendar from another PC?
<gorgonizer_> jussi: is the calendar shared on the other PC?
<jussi> gorgonizer_: Im migrating from one PC to another. so I just want to get my calendar events from the old one to the new one
<gorgonizer_> jussi: in that case you may need to export the calendar on the old PC, then transfer the file to the new PC, then Import it..
<jussi> gorgonizer_: ahh, so it can be done that way, guess I need to go find export things...
<n8w> ..
<n8w> hey guys
<n8w> for some reason, my konsole remote tab no longer shows the username and the remote dir eventhough i have defined it: (%u) %H%w
<n8w> it just shows ~: bash
<deavelleye> hey guys, i was wondering if you could help me. I just upgraded to Kubuntu 13.0 and since the upgrade i've had a constant issue with my microphone. => Crackling/Distorsed sound that i cannot seem to make it go away. any clues or ideas on what it might be? My guess would be pulseaudio, but what exactly? the codec? I've made some research on the issue, but nothing on kub 13.0 or 12.0
<deavelleye> anyone?
<OerHeks> deavelleye, join #ubuntu+1 for 13.04 issues & support
<deavelleye> Thanks a lot DerHeks
<jussi> hrm, gorgonizer_ a slightly more tricky one for you, if you like :D
<gorgonizer_> jussi: okay, I will give it a try :)
<jussi> I adjusted the sent folder in identities, which is fine. however, sending email invites from the calendar still puts the sent mails in local folders...
<jussi> any ideas?
<gorgonizer_> where have you set the sent emails to go instead of the local sent folder?
<jussi> the remote sent folder
<jussi> so that when I log in from webmial I still have them
<gorgonizer_> is the remote email a POP3 or IMAP email account?
<jussi> imap
<jussi> its _only_ the mails which are sent from the calendar app. all others from the mail app go to the correct place
<gorgonizer_> oooh, let me have a quick play, never experienced that...
<gorgonizer_> jussi: just tried it here (created a new event and added my work email address as a test) and the email appeared in both my local sent email folder and my Gmail sent folder..
<jussi> gorgonizer_: yeah gmail does something different. normal IMAP is strange
<gorgonizer_> ahh, right, okay, bare with me, will set up my work email in IMAP in kmail and try it that way..
<jussi> gorgonizer_: Ill keep playing also, Ill let you know if I find a solution
<gorgonizer_> yeah, I experienced the same issue, I am unsure if the issue is due to my defauls SMTP server being the Gmail server, and my works SMTP server does not let me use it whilst not on their network :(
<gorgonizer_> jussi: my housemate (who runs works IT) might be able to help me test fully so I can resolve the issue, but I won't see him until later..
<BluesKaj> Hi alj
<jussi> gorgonizer_: no probs, lets see what happens - I certainly havent found settings pertaining to this
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
 * jussi asks in #kontact
<gorgonizer_> jussi: neither have I, though I have only recently started using calendars...
<FlowRiser> hey guys, i have a problem; Whenever i launch a full screen application (like a game or software that uses openGl), i can't switch from it with alt-tab. It appears to be switching actually, but the window of the game still covers the whole screen, animates and whatnot, but isn't responsive to clicks and keyboard events, meanwhile the app that is active responds properly, but is covered by the fullscreen one. Does anyone know how to fix
<FlowRiser>  this ?
<BluesKaj> FlowRiser, alt tab never workerd for me , all it does is zoom out , but doesn't switch like I was led to believe
<monkeyjuice> hmm works on my 12.04
<BluesKaj> hey monkeyjuice , explain what it does on your setup
<BluesKaj> does it switch destops or ?
<BluesKaj> desktops
<monkeyjuice> zooms out shows all open programs , if you hit the tab it move thru them , when you release alt it goes to the highlited program
<BluesKaj> on the same desktop od different desktops?
<BluesKaj> or
<monkeyjuice> same desktop
<monkeyjuice> only using 2 desktops total i dont switch desktop to much
<monkeyjuice> it must be a compiz setting ?
<BluesKaj> heh I use 6
<monkeyjuice> dont remember
<BluesKaj> yeah id i have them on the same desktop the tab key switches
<BluesKaj> if
<monkeyjuice> hmmm not sure if i move to 2nd desktop what it will do let me try that
<monkeyjuice> ya it dosent show the other desktop i have to switch to it first
<ScottyK> Greetings! when do you think KDE 4.10 will be available in the normal repos? Thanks!
<BluesKaj> ScottyK, you can have it now ,by adding the backports
<barrett> hola
<barrett> alguien de concepcion
<ScottyK> Is there stability problems with adding files from the backports? Or is 4.10 stable enough for daily use?
<BluesKaj> ScottyK, depends , if you'ree a slightly adventurous home user , then install 4.10 , if you're at work , then wait for it to land in the default repos
<BluesKaj> I'm a home user and 4.10 is working fine here
<ScottyK> BluesKaj - thanks! Any estimate when it will arrive in the default repos? I'm fine for it on my computer, but my mom-in-law's computer I value stability!
<BluesKaj> it's stable enough for home use ScottyK ...I haven't had a problem yet , on the job real critical stability requirements are different of course
<ScottyK> excellent. I'll go load the backports now. Thanks!
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> , time to push some snow ...BBL
<qw> hello all
<qw> help me please upgrade my OS
<qw> beacouse i am use 10.04
<BluesKaj> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<BluesKaj> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<BluesKaj> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/QuantalUpgrades/Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> qw^
<BluesKaj> qw, http://askubuntu.com/questions/126833/lts-to-lts-upgrade
<BluesKaj> ok , back to work
<shassard> Hi folks. I'm trying to do an 'apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade' on my kubuntu 12.10 box w/ backports ppa and it appears that an updated some kde libs package is trying to force my box to remove all my kubuntu packages. Any idea what's up with this?
<shassard> http://pastebin.com/Na9NpJXC
<rosco_y> does anyone know of a nice, little kde widgit that works as a caps-lock indicator?
<rosco_y> I had a nice small one in my openSUSE installation, but now I'm tryiing ubuntu (so far, so good), and can't find the plasmoid anymore :(
<rosco_y> "AHL BE BACK..."
<james147_> shassard: try running "sudo apt-get install -f kubuntu-desktop"
<shassard> james147_: kubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<shassard> it looks like dist-upgrade has broken deps in the repos right now.
<rosco_y> Does zypper work with ubuntu?
<rosco_y> how do I search the repositories for packages with apt?
<james147_> shassard: probally, installing kubuntu-desktop should fix the problem if you do end up removing those packages (by accdent or not)
<shassard> james147_: well, another 'apt-get update' seems to have updated the repos again, and apt-get seems satisfied now.
<james147_> rosco_y: no, zypper is rpm based, kubuntu is deb based.
<james147_> rosco_y: apt-get search <pattern>    will search the repos for pattern
<rosco_y> james147_: ty.
<shassard> 'apt-cache search ..'
<james147_> shassard: ahh yeah :)
<james147_> I forget searching uses a different program... for no real reason :p
<rosco_y> what is GKrellM?
<rosco_y> (I feel the urge to do a google search)
<james147_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GKrellM ... looks like a system monitor
<james147_> kde already has plenty of them built into it :)
<rosco_y> y, I found some keyboard leds based on GKrellM
<rosco_y> checking them out now....
<rosco_y> well, I don't know how to find what I installed, maybe it was a module that worked with the system monitor.......
<rosco_y> or something like that
<shassard> cat /var/log/dpkg.log
<shassard> that should show you the history of package install/upgrades
<rosco_y> I found a caps-lock indicator widgit, and added to my panel, but it's invisible unless I click on it--is there a way to make it visible all the time?
<james147_> rosco_y: What is the widgets name exactly?
<rosco_y> I've installed my kubuntu 12.10 to an 80 g hd, I have an unused 750 g hd I'd like to format and mount as /home, can anyone advise me--point me in the right direction?
<shadeslayer> rosco_y: format as required and then edit /etc/fstab ?
<shadeslayer> ofcourse, you'd still need to copy your current /home to the formatted drive
<rosco_y> shadeslayer: ty.  Can you recommend a fs that you think I should use?
<shadeslayer> ext4
<rosco_y> can I use a gui to copy my home directory, or would that miss things?
<shadeslayer> well
<yofel> if you copy the folder itself, i.e /home/$USER, you're fine
<shadeslayer> I'd suggest rsync'ing it
<rosco_y> rsync?
<rosco_y> ty yofel, it does seem like that would do the job
<rosco_y> so, 1) Format, 2) rsync, 3) fstab 4) reboot.  Does that seem right?
<rosco_y> 3.5) save old fstab ?
<rosco_y> kudos  shadeslayer, yofel,
<yofel> 4) grub-install, 5) reboot
<yofel> if you mean to just rsync the whole OS
<shadeslayer> grub-install?
<shadeslayer> yofel: why would he need grub-install?
<yofel> I personally rsync the whole OS if I replace disks
<yofel> that means I need to re-setup a few things by hand
<rosco_y> yofel: n, you missed part of the conversation--I'm just adding a disk and moving my home
<shadeslayer> well .. he's only moving /home
<yofel> er
<rosco_y> but ty anyhoo
<rosco_y> :)
<rosco_y> np
<yofel> yeah, I missed that ^^
<yofel> then you're fine
<rosco_y> I believe I can get though this
<rosco_y> er, new thought just came to mind--does it seem like it'd be a good use of the drive to use it for archives?
<genii-around> You could always do something like bind-mount it to /home/username/Pictures    or something...
<rosco_y> genii-around: ty, that sounds very interesting
<rosco_y> I've never heard of bind-mount, does it sort of extend the existing mounted partition?
<genii-around> rosco_y: Well, if you have a directory someplace, you can mount that specific directory under another directory on a different drive. So if you have for instance a disk with maybe three directories like Fred George Ellen and nothing else, (and all those directories are owned by those users) then you can for instance mount Fred to like /home/Fred/Pictures
<rosco_y> oh, a lot link symbolic linking then
<rosco_y> Thanks, that's a pretty cool idea!
<rosco_y> well, I've got a lot of stuff to do here....so I'll get busy.  If history repeats itself, I'll be back with more questions.  Thanks everyone--I wouldn't have a chance without you!
<SonikkuAmerica> clear
<mandoguit> hmmm..........somthing new is happening since the last update on my Kernel: 3.8.0-6-generic x86_64 (64 bit)
<mandoguit>            Desktop: KDE 4.10.00 Distro: Ubuntu Raring Ringtail (development branch) install.    if I click on an app on my panel, the app being currently displayed will minimize to the panel and the newly clicked one will appear.   I would prefer all opened apps display on screen unless I manually minimize them.   Was wondering if this was some kind of toggle in kde's settings that was changed during the last update?   If so wher
<mandoguit> e would I access to change the setting?   thanks.   :)
<FloodBotK1> mandoguit: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<genii-around> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<mandoguit> ahhh...ok thanks genii-around  :)
<mandoguit> so this buglet doesn't sound like normal operation even for the stable kubuntu release (pretty much a newbie to kde interface_
<mandoguit> lol   just figured out what was happening.   I as a general rule don't use more than one desktop.   some of the apps where on other desktops and so that was why some apps where disappearing when other apps were clicked to be displayed.    silly me............ :)
<BluesKaj> ..BBL
<genii-around> Well, since it's quiet I guess I'll ask a question of my own. eg: I have a wallpaper set for my cube background, and a small inner section of that wallpaper that I copied and cropped out to use for the cap of the cube. The idea is that when you are looking directly down upon the cube, it lines up exactly with the background and blends in. But because the cube settings themself have transparency involved, it stands out instead. Any way to make
<genii-around> only the cap of the cube opaque ?
 * genii-around goes and makes more coffee
<shadeslayer> genii-around: not that I know of, but since it's a kwin plugin #kwin might now of some hidden way
<calwig> Remove the CFL lamps from home, rooms, offices, immediately. Mercury poisoning is permanently damaging and does not allow the body to heal if an energy saving lamp breaks immediately. Mercury Poisoning is lethal
<genii-around> calwig: That's perhaps interesting to know or debate, but this is a support channel.
<genii-around> shadeslayer: Thanks, perhaps I'll ask there in a little while
<z3r0d3gr33> hi all
<BluesKaj> genii-around, how did manage to put wallpaper on the cube cap ?
<BluesKaj> err did you
<genii-around> BluesKaj: In kwinrc, you add under section [Effect-Cube]     a couple entries like: CapPath=/home/mike/Pictures/bubbles-800x800.jpg  in my case
<calwig> genii-around, yes, and Im sorry for posting this. It is of uttmost importance to everyone in the community
<BluesKaj> calwig, most ppl are aware of your concerns about mercury dangers , it's not new
<BluesKaj> thanks genii-around
<faust1002> hello guys
<Specialist> Hi there! iI there any PPA that still has KDE 4.9.x packages for precise? I need to downgrade again from 4.10.0, which has way too many bugs for me to use on a daily basis...
<BluesKaj> Specialist, which bugs ?
<Specialist> BluesKaj: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=314669, https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=311167
<ubottu> KDE bug 314669 in general "USB headset comes back as muted after suspend/resume cycle" [Normal,Confirmed]
<ubottu> KDE bug 311167 in Backend: Pulseaudio "KMix crashes when moving stream between devices" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<Specialist> and https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=313943
<BluesKaj> Specialist, do you have pavucontrol installed , it will probly help direct your audio signals without errors
<ubottu> KDE bug 313943 in qml-components "Suspend to RAM QueryDialog rendered too small" [Normal,Confirmed]
<Specialist> BluesKaj: Sure, but that does not help with the muted streams. It is just annoying to have to unmute each morning (sometimes only a reboot will help). This worked perfectly in 4.9.5
<BluesKaj> Specialist, are you actually experiencing the posted bugs ?
<Specialist> BluesKaj: Yep
<BluesKaj> odd , have you set up alsamixer ?
<Specialist> alsamixer is installed, if you mean that by 'set up'
<BluesKaj> no, I mean set up the ctrls etc , and make sure they are unmuted and turned up etc
<Specialist> sure, they are. then I do a suspend/resume (S3) cycle and everything is a mess.
<Specialist> iirc I had a similar problem earlier when some ubuntu pulseaudio scripts were interfering with what phonon was doing during suspend. but before the 4.9.5 -> 4.10.0 upgrade everything worked flawlessly
<BluesKaj> Specialist, have you updated /upgraded and dist-upgraded since you installed 4.10\
<genii-around> shadeslayer: #kwin is like a ghost town :(
<Specialist> yep, but as I am writing this I noticed that there are a bunch of updated KDE packages available
<Specialist> i'll see whether these make any difference
<BluesKaj> genii-around, I've never rolled back a kde version . how is that accomplished ?
<Specialist> i'd use ppa-purge to get rid of the new ppa, get an old ppa, reinstall, restore .kde from backups
<BluesKaj> genii-around, remove kubuntu desktop , delete or comment the backports and reinstall kubuntu-desktop ?
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Somewhat of what Specialist is saying
<BluesKaj> i just delete the pps from sources.list.d
<BluesKaj> ppa
<BluesKaj> then Specialist i guess if you're not happy , then you know what to do
<Specialist> BluesKaj: well, if I could locate a PPA that still has 4.9.5 :-/
<BluesKaj> anyway time for other things ..gotta go
<genii-around> BluesKaj: I used to install older versions of apps with just sudo apt-get install package=EXACT-VERSION-NUMBER-HERE    type idea, but in this case it would depend too if the previous version you want is also in that same ppa but just prior to the one you don't want, or in the standard repositories
<faust1002> going sleep, bye
<robtygart> I just updated in 12.04 and now I can't get any videos. No flash.
<robtygart> Any ideas? or is there a way to revert back to last?
<genii-around> robtygart: Is the package kubuntu-restricted-extras  installed?
<robtygart> yes
<robtygart> genii-around: its in, I also purged and reinstalled flashplugin-installer
<genii-around> robtygart: What is the result of: ls -l /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin
<robtygart> genii-around: http://paste.kde.org/672644/
<genii-around> robtygart: It's showing your default flash player as gnash and not adobe there...
<div33435> i want to install java for my browsers.  i installed  openjdk java 7 runtime and restarted chrome but it still doesnt have the plugin
<div33435> using muon*
#kubuntu 2013-02-16
<robtygart> div33435: Have you installed kubuntu-restricted-extras
<div3984> hi, got a really old dell computer that i want to install kubuntu on.  i started with the latest version, 12, and the install failed for some reason.  i went back a full release to 11 and got another error.  im thinking ill need to go back further, could i get a recommendation if I gave you the computer model?
<Guest33908> is everyone here safe?  I hope everyone is safe, can't be to safe you know, safety safety safety!   Got to be safe, if your not safe your not safe, so stay safe and give up your freedom!
<robtygart> Does anyone know anything about the last 12.04+ package of upgrades? adobe-flash stopped working and I have seen another comment about it on KFN.
<genii-around> robtygart: Does: sudo update-alternatives --config mozilla-flashplugin      give you more than one choice of the gnash plugin?
 * genii-around makes some coffee
<robtygart> genii-around: brb /quit switching computers
<Rob_tygart> There is only one alternative in link group mozilla-flashplugin: /usr/lib/gnash/libgnashplugin.so
<Rob_tygart> Nothing to configure.
<Rob_tygart> genii-around: What do you think?
<genii-around> Rob_tygart: I think it's very curious.
<Rob_tygart> genii-around: I am sure its a bug. I seen antoher post on KFN but it had no answers.
<Rob_tygart> hopfully my post on the forums or the other will have an answer in the morning.
<genii-around> Rob_tygart: Have you tried: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer        ?
<Rob_tygart> genii-around: yep I even purged it.
<Rob_tygart> genii-around: can I revert back to the last one?
<genii-around> Rob_tygart: No, there is no downgrade capacity
<Rob_tygart> any ppa?
<genii-around> Possibly
<Rob_tygart> lol
<Rob_tygart> time for duckduckgo.com
<Rob_tygart> genii-around: Thanks, I am going to goof around and see if I can find anyting. If you have any ideas please let me know.
<genii-around> Rob_tygart: You could download https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/11.2.202.233ubuntu2/+build/3413352/+files/flashplugin-installer_11.2.202.233ubuntu2_amd64.deb and do sudo dpkg -i flashplugin-installer_11.2.202.233ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<genii-around> Oh, they left.
<robtygart> genii-around: I am here
<robtygart> genii-around: I have 32bit
<genii-around> robtygart: OK, 1 minute
<genii-around> Hm, there's two files for that at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/11.2.202.233ubuntu2/+build/3413353
<robtygart> genii-around: thanks i will try it.
<ricomoss_> Anyone up to help solve a dual monitor issue on a System 76 laptop?
<oleg> ciao
<astro5> when i left click on a window title bar and move it around, the mouse pointer doesnt stay attached to window...it "floats" around away from title bar....anyone know what setting i can use to change this?
<Ab3L> hi. i've an issue with playing a wav file in kubuntu. When I give the following command in Konsole, it works, but when I put it in KTimer no sound is played: pico2wave --lang=it-IT --wave=/tmp/parla.wav  "Ciao mondo. Il sole splende alto nel cielo." && vlc /tmp/parla.wav
<onebitX> hi to all
<onebitX> i am tring to coompile kdelib
<onebitX> but give me this error ui_kcupsoptionspageswidget.h: No such file or directory
<onebitX> where i can fin ui_kcupsoptionspageswidget.h ?
<ikonia> why compile kdelib
<ikonia> it's provided in a package for you
<onebitX> because i am tring to compile kde from source
<shadeslayer> but why? :)
<shadeslayer> !find ui_kcupsoptionspageswidget.h raring
<ubottu> Package/file ui_kcupsoptionspageswidget.h does not exist in raring
<ikonia> onebitX: if you can't deail with that error "file does not exist" - you really should not be trying to compile it
<onebitX> ikonia: i can deal with it but it's an #include "ui_kcupsoptionspageswidget.h"
<ikonia> onebitX: ok.....so...........deal with it ?
<onebitX> ikonia: so i can't ask help?
<shadeslayer> onebitX: do you plan on contributing to kdelibs itself?
<onebitX> shadeslayer: i wanto to compile it from source that's all
<ikonia> onebitX: sure you can, I wasn't suggesting that
<ikonia> onebitX: why ? what benifit do you hope to get ?
<onebitX> ikonia: so whats teh problem? i am asking how can i find that .h file
<ikonia> onebitX: that file is either in a package, or it's generated by other files / builds that kdelib depends on
<onebitX> ikonia: i want try to compile it, just to try. i installer kubuntu server, without kde on VMand i am tring to compile it
<shadeslayer> onebitX: you just want to compile from source? I don't get it .... usually the only reason why developers compile kdelibs is because a) it has some new feature that was introduced and is only in master or b) to work on fixing bugs in kdelibs
<onebitX> shadeslayer: i am a noob that want to ty to compile kde 4.10 from source, what's the problem?
<shadeslayer> no problem at all
<shadeslayer> fine
<shadeslayer> sudo apt-get build-dep kde4libs
<shadeslayer> then try to compile the tar
<onebitX> shadeslayer: in that way i wiil download the souce modified by kubuntu developers
<ikonia> onebitX: it's not modified
<shadeslayer> uh, no?
<onebitX> adapted ?
<ikonia> onebitX: what are you talking about ?
<shadeslayer> whut?
<onebitX> mmmmmm that i read something wrong about this
<onebitX> than*
<shadeslayer> what are you following? :D
<ikonia> onebitX: I'd suggest just using the pre-compiled packages
<ikonia> onebitX: the kubuntu team put time and effort into making these packages stable for you
<ikonia> I suggest you trust their experience and use them
<onebitX> ikonia: i have kubuntu 12 installed perfectly
<ikonia> onebitX: great,
<onebitX> i downloaded the source code fom kde.org and i am tring to compile it from that source
<onebitX> o kubuntu server
<onebitX> on*
<shadeslayer> so it depends what you want the end result to be
<shadeslayer> do you want deb packages at the end?
<onebitX> installeed kde from kde.org source
<shadeslayer> do you want to directly install the binaries?
<ikonia> this is crazy
<shadeslayer> onebitX: any particular reason for not using the packages from the archive?
<ikonia> it makes no sense
<ikonia> it's for a goal that doesn't exist
<ikonia> "for the kubuntu modified kde"
<shadeslayer> for starters we don't modify KDE at all, some light patchery to get stuff to build and maybe install in the right paths, but apart from that everything is pure upstream KDE
<onebitX> shadeslayer: because it's all automated? i just type apt-get install somelib and cmake make install
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> just typing "make" is worthless
<ikonia> if you don't know what you are doing, take the time to learn, or use the pre-compiled packages
<onebitX> shadeslayer: i write a mistake, sorr, i don't mean that. i read that every dist modify kde source . it might be a wrongo information
<shadeslayer> hah no
<onebitX> wrong*
<shadeslayer> onebitX: if you want an even more 'pure' kde experience, you might want to look at Neon, which is like raw KDE from git
<onebitX> what is the problem by downloading the source from kde.org and try to compile it?
<ikonia> there is no problem
<shadeslayer> onebitX: you can do that, sure
<shadeslayer> and I told you how to do that
<ikonia> if you've got a.) an understanding of what you are doing b.) the time / ability to learn
<onebitX> than why you say all this to me?
<onebitX> ikonia: i have a and b
<onebitX> i am asking help it's a crime??
<ikonia> onebitX: then why are you talking about downloading and typing "cmake"
<ikonia> onebitX: and why are you talking about getting modified sources
<shadeslayer> sudo apt-get build-dep kde4libs , and then mkdir build; cd build; cmake -DMY_CMAKE_OPTIONS ..; make
<onebitX> ikonia: stop please, why you want to start a flame?
<ikonia> it's not a flame
<onebitX> ikonia: i am asking help it's a crime??
<ikonia> I'm asking a valid question
<ikonia> you say you know what you are doing
<ikonia> yet the questions you've asked don't make sense
<ikonia> or suggest you've done enough solid research
<onebitX> ikonia: yes and i ewanto only to know here to find "ui_kcupsoptionspageswidget.h"
<onebitX> thats all
<onebitX> it's a problem????
<ikonia> onebitX: yes, and I've told you the two places it's likley to come from
<onebitX> ikonia: what is the problem ???
 * shadeslayer notes that that's probably a compiled file from a .ui file
<ikonia> onebitX: you keep asking that and I've explained to you multiple times
<onebitX> ikonia: no i only asked it 1 time, and you don't relay me many times
<ikonia> shadeslayer: at a guess, I'd agree
<ikonia> with my exceptionally limited kde expereince
<onebitX> ikonia: you start only flame me
<ikonia> onebitX: you keep asking what the problem is
<onebitX> and  i don't undesrtand why
<ikonia> and I've explained multiple times, you're approach is flawed
<shadeslayer> ikonia: sounds like he doesn't have uic bits installed
<onebitX> ikonia: i amasking WHY you FLMAE me!!!!![6~
<ikonia> onebitX: I'm not flaming you
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<onebitX> ikonia: so stop!!!
<ikonia> onebitX: I can't stop if I'm not flaming you - I've not started, so can't stop
<onebitX> ikonia: if you don't stop than you start, so stop
<shadeslayer> onebitX: okay, calm down and let me explain
<ikonia> onebitX: I don't understand ? you're asking questions, I'm answering
<ikonia> onebitX: that's not flaming
<ikonia> that's responding to your question
<onebitX> ikonia: no you don't give me answers you start flame me with "why you do it?" no that it not ok, you don't understand, if you now than do
<shadeslayer> ikonia: it is : ./kdeui/dialogs/kcupsoptionspageswidget.ui
<onebitX> [10:38:36] < ikonia> onebitX: if you can't deail with that error "file does not exist" - you really should not be trying to compile it
<ikonia> shadeslayer: bravo
<onebitX> [10:39:49] < ikonia> onebitX: ok.....so...........deal with it ?
<ikonia> onebitX: I've given you the answer 2 times
<ikonia> onebitX: shadeslayer has just provided the exact location
<onebitX> shadeslayer: thanks
<ikonia> onebitX: I've offered you advice that you are approachin this the wrong way
<ikonia> approaching
<shadeslayer> onebitX: okay so, first off, you need to understand how ui files work
<shadeslayer> onebitX: the gist of it is, you use a GUI to place buttons and what not
<onebitX> shadeslayer: do you have some links that explain it?
<shadeslayer> hmm
 * shadeslayer looks
<onebitX> shadeslayer: howver i am a rpogrammer, so i lnow what is gui
<onebitX> Building CXX object kdeui/CMakeFiles/kdeui.dir/dialogs/kdeprintdialog.o
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the file you searched for is a build artifact btw ... ui_*.* are the product of compiling .ui files :)
<onebitX> he give ui_kcupsoptionspageswidget.h: No such file or directory
<shadeslayer> onebitX: for starters, I recommend doing a sudo apt-get build-dep kde4libs
<shadeslayer> that will install all the deps required to build KDE
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> s/KDE/kde4libs/
<shadeslayer> onebitX: http://doc.qt.digia.com/4.7-snapshot/designer-using-a-ui-file.html
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: and FWIW I think #kde-devel is better suited
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I was going to move the conversation there in a moment
<ikonia> the url in the topic on kde-devel is good
<shadeslayer> oh wow, didn't realize they linked to flossmanuals
<shadeslayer> nice :-)
<apachelogger> it's why one should have discussions in an appropriate channel :P
<copacetic> So I just did a package update and now hulu says i need a newer version of flash, I tried the tgz from adobe and followed the instructions, I also tried rolling back the version in muon package manager but no luck, flash works on other sites, any suggestions?
<shadeslayer> onebitX: like apachelogger said, let's move to #kde-devel
<weecol> hello every one
<weecol> is there a source repositry and a funded source development project to work in.?
<weecol> good morning
<weecol> idletime
<shadeslayer> weecol: sure, all the kde source code is hosted on projects.kde.org
<shadeslayer> everything *buntu releated is hosted on launchpad.net
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<m4dfry> hi all I need support
<m4dfry> for steam install on muon software center
<a2r> Hi, I have a weird problem. I was on my Ubuntu 12.04 installation and wanted to try the new KDE, so I installed it from kubuntu-ppa/backports and then my audio input was weirdly broken, so i removed it again, after a reboot the computer schows me only this http://i.imgur.com/bRgFmaY.jpg (last sentence is mountall: connection to plymouth closed. Does anybode have some tipps?
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> a2r: can you press ctrl+alt+f1
<a2r> yep i can get in a tty.
<shadeslayer> awesome
<shadeslayer> awesome, can you check you have kubuntu-desktop and kde-workspace-bin installed?
<a2r> startx worked only the half way, i saw my wallpaper for loginscreen  and my mouse and then nothing happend and i tried to reinstall lightdm-gtk-greeter since i didn't nknow what plymouth is :P  didn't help either
<shadeslayer> well .. please make sure you have kubuntu-desktop and kde-workspace-bin installed for starters
<shadeslayer> because those are known packages that are apparently removed for no reason on upgrades
<a2r> okay I'll try that but i have to reboot everytime so wait a minute
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> you have reboot once you login?
<a2r> i'm on anothter partition with a kubuntu 12.10 installed now :P it's a testpartition
<shadeslayer> ah
<a2r> what was the name of the second package?
<a2r> a got it, no it wasn't installed, but that was obvious while i uninstalled KDE before that happened
<shadeslayer> a2r: kde-workspace-bin
<a2r> shadeslayer: installing it again
<shadeslayer> cool
<a2r> but how can i remove KDE "safely"?
<BluesKaj> a2 we're here to support kde , not remove it :)
<BluesKaj> a2r, ^
<shadeslayer> hehe
<a2r> BluesKaj: yeay I was supporting it to, remember the other day :P but it broke my input sound on my main installation :(
<shadeslayer> a2r: I think if you remove kdelibs5* most of the stuff should go away
<BluesKaj> a2r, that was the other day now you're asking to remove kde
<BluesKaj> anyway ..I'll leave you to your devices
<a2r> if i remember the good times i had, i think i have to do what a man has to do: I'll go and fix my sound!
<a2r> okay it's finished with installing i try it again
<a2r> shadeslayer: okay thanks, worked
<shadeslayer> awesome
<a2r> now wish me luck with my sound
<BluesKaj> ok , upgraded my 12.10 install
<mr0wl> how can i pull up konsole inside kate?
<shadeslayer> mr0wl: F4 or sth like that
<mr0wl> shadeslayer: F4 is for dolphin
<shadeslayer> hmm .. no idea
<a2r> mr0wl: go settings-> configure -> plugins (or extensions) and activate the terminal extension
<a2r> that gives you a button at the bottom of the window
<mr0wl> a2r: thanks!
<a2r> are there any other ways of configuring the sound in KDE, then over the tray icon?
<a2r> My mic is always to loud even when i turn the stream volumes to a minimum it distorts instantly
<BluesKaj> odd , seems to me that terminal setting in kate used to be default iirc
<mr0wl> yeah, that's what i though
<mr0wl> thought*
<BluesKaj> a2r, open alamixer in the terminal and find your mic ctrl , and turn it down to a reasonable level , that will depend a lot on the mic type
<SimonJ57> Evening
<BluesKaj> 'morning :)
<a2r> BluesKaj: tried that too. BUT when i then touch the adjust thing in kmixer the mic boost in alsa jumps to the top in mix boost. and even if i let there everything on low and don't touch kmix it still distorts
<BluesKaj> don't use the mic boost them , just the mic control
<BluesKaj> thrn
 * BluesKaj gives his phat phingers a rest
<BluesKaj> mic boost is for certain types of mics with hi impedence a low output , usually not required for ordianry pc mics
<a2r> lllllllllllike i said, i turn it completly down. it still distorts. and when i touch the kmixer the mic boost pulls itself up to the top again
<BluesKaj> leave the kmix alone if you have the mic boost turned up  ...read what i p[osted above , a2r
<SimonJ57> Anyone here know much about issues with Steam on linux here?
<shadeslayer> SimonJ57: not really, there's #ubuntu-steam and the github steam tracker
<james147> SimonJ57: It is better to ask the question you want to know the answer to rather then trying to look for people how may or may not know the answer
<SimonJ57> shadeslayer: I'll look into it, cheers
<sizz> anyone using steam and having sound problems who knows the correct work around?
<BluesKaj> sizz, try asking in #ubuntu-steam
<sizz> okay, thanks
<qw> Good Evening People
<qw> Please advise the program for the development of html pages
<bazhang> !html | qw
<ubottu> qw: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya (Hardy or earlier) - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+ - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<nick_omega> i installed kubuntu 11.10 then updated everything and it froze during that process and wont re-enter the desktop even in recovery mode.  what's the best way to handle this
<nick_omega> and it says now, root filesystem check failed
<BluesKaj> nick_omega, after trying to boot what happens , blinking cursor on a black screen ?
<nick_omega> BluesKaj i get a menu with several options.  ive tried 'regular' and 'recovery mode'
<nick_omega> recovery mode gives me blinking cursor on blank screen
<BluesKaj> ok that's the grub menu
<BluesKaj> after booting from grub try ctrl+alt+f1 to f6 to get a TTY login , if successful , run sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get-upgrade
<nick_omega> regular mode says 'the disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present'
<BluesKaj> ok your root partition is missing , looks like you may need try installing the OS again and this time make sure you crerate a / partition for the os , and optionally you can also create a /home partition for your data/files
<nick_omega> BluesKaj i thought i chose the defaults which would include those options, hmm
<BluesKaj> ok , did the HDD have any other OSs installed ?
<BluesKaj> nick_omega, besides 11,10 is rather old , you should be installing 12.10 , it's the latest stable Kubuntu
<nick_omega> BluesKaj im not trying to create a multiple os arrangement if thats what youre asking
<nick_omega> the computer lacks some technology (it was built sometime between 2001-2003) and 12.10 said it couldnt install it
<nick_omega> im going to look at installation again to try and tell you what i originally chose
<BluesKaj> nick_omega, how much RAM and what's the cpu ?
<BluesKaj> perhaps the 11.10 alternate install would be better
<BluesKaj> !alternate | nick_omega
<ubottu> nick_omega: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<nick_omega> BluesKaj Pentium M 725 1.60GHz Processor, 2MB L2-Cache  and  512MB, 266MHz RAM
<nick_omega> there may be more ram installed after purchase
<nick_omega> i think i used 'guided - use entire disk' to let it do its own thing
<BluesKaj> that's a pretty old pc alright ...be lucky to install kubuntu on it , think you'd be better looking at these , http://192.168.1.254/
<BluesKaj> http://distrowatch.com/search.php?category=Old+Computers
<yofel> old or not, 12.04 might work on it. 12.10 indeed drops support for some older CPU's
<nick_omega> BluesKaj it was installed, 11.10 that is.  it was decent.  just wonder if its going to freeze again
<BluesKaj> ignore the first URL
<BluesKaj> nick_omega, your cpu is fine , just eed some more memory , at least 1G and it would probly run fine
<nick_omega> BluesKaj what version are you referencing
<BluesKaj> as yofel mentioned , 12.04 would probly run ok
<BluesKaj> nick_omega, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<dblock_> is an experience linux user available to help troubleshoot an ethernet driver issue?
<dblock_> is an experience linux user available to help troubleshoot an ethernet driver issue?
<Obsidian1723> hey
<Obsidian1723> ah you left. bummer dude,.
<BluesKaj> no patiene
<Obsidian1723> nope.
<BluesKaj> patience rather
<Obsidian1723> Hi.  can you help me? /quit
<Obsidian1723> Suuuuuuuuuure I'll get right on that. ;)
<BluesKaj> ahh the instant gratification generation
<Obsidian1723> lke omfg u no i knt w8t @ all
<Obsidian1723> Ever read the book "The Shallows"?
<BluesKaj> nope
<Obsidian1723> good read. Talks about how brains are rewired to shorter attention spans.
<BluesKaj> I probly wouldn't finish it :)
<Obsidian1723> We went from albums on vinyl > to cassettes > to CD > to single songs on iTunes. We went from Books to Blogs to MySpace/Facebook to Twitter.
<Obsidian1723> Its on audio book. I "read" a lot of books that way while I'm drivi9ng.
<BluesKaj> I didn't ..I still have vinyl and some cassettes hanging around ...most of my music is an external drive tho
<BluesKaj> on
<SonikkuAmerica> !u | lke omfg u no i knt w8t @ all
<ubottu> lke omfg u no i knt w8t @ all: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<BluesKaj> my turntable isn't in use anymore tho , hasn't been turned on for many yrs now
<nick_omega> what is the name of the dvd player for kubuntu that starts with a g?  having trouble finding it
<SonikkuAmerica> nick_omega: In Software Center?
<BluesKaj> nick_omega, what are you trying to do ?
<nick_omega> i got it from muon package manager
<nick_omega> last time
<BluesKaj> SonikkuAmerica, he was just joking ..I hope you were too :)
<nick_omega> but doesnt come up with a simple 'dvd' search term today
<SonikkuAmerica> nick_omega: GNOME mplayer??
<nick_omega> no..
<IdleOne> SonikkuAmerica: obfuscated swearing is not allowed in *buntu channels.
<BluesKaj> usually it's /dev/cdrom  or /dev/sr0 ...where are you looking ?
<SonikkuAmerica> IdleOne: Sorry, was quoting Obsidian. (Re: the !u)
<BluesKaj> nick_omega, ^
<SonikkuAmerica> IdleOne: I'm typically genial enough not to swear; when I do, I'm quoting someone else. Never anywhere in Freenode typically, but... <EOD>
<BluesKaj> nick_omega, if you want support ..tell us what you are doing and in which OS .
<nick_omega> BluesKaj do you support 11?
<nick_omega> i want a list of all dvd players, like dragon player, xine
<nick_omega> etc
<bazhang> !players | nick_omega
<ubottu> nick_omega: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<BluesKaj> vlc usually will work on most '
<genii-around> I prefer VLC also
<BluesKaj> mplayer in a pinch , altho it's full screen option doesn't always work
<nick_omega> i dont see why when i type 'dvd' or 'xine' into the filter in muon package manager in 11.10 it is blank below even when i have 'all categories' selected
<shadeslayer> is xine a player?
<shadeslayer> I thought xine was a multimedia backend
<nick_omega> i type 'vlc' and there are no results
<yofel> shadeslayer: well, there's "gxine" as a player frontend
<SonikkuAmerica> nick_omega: VLC is in Muon Software Center.
<DarthFrog> shadeslayer:  Yes, xine is a player.
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> interesting
<OerHeks> nick_omega, did you add kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<shadeslayer> didn't know :)
<yofel> hm, oh right, I forgot about xine-ui
<BluesKaj> nick_omega, make sure you have all the repositories enabled in muon and also install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<nick_omega> i think it was 'gxine' i was looking for
<nick_omega> fwiw
<nick_omega> will vlc better overcome 'encrypted or faulty dvd' errors?
<SonikkuAmerica> I can't guarantee that it will (I'm not on the VLC team) but hopefully it should.
<BluesKaj> nick_omega, have you installed kubuntu-restricted-extras , and take a look at the medibiuntu repository
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<BluesKaj> nick_omega, you can rid yourself of those encrypted or faulty dvd' errors , if you install the medibuntu packages
<nick_omega> medibuntu is best acquired where and by what means?  website?  packman?
<Obsidian1723> repo
<Obsidian1723> I use this script actually.....
<Obsidian1723> # Medibuntu
<Obsidian1723> sudo -E wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update
<FloodBotK1> Obsidian1723: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nick_omega> Obsidian1723 nice
<Obsidian1723> It's part of a larger script I use.
<bazhang> http://packages.medibuntu.org/quantal/libdvdcss2.html   nick_omega this single package, no need for the repo at all
<Obsidian1723> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/914191/install-script/install-script-lite.sh
<Obsidian1723> thats the whole thing if you're interested.
<murthy> apachelogger: are you still working on qt desktop components?
<apachelogger> I never worked on qt desktop components
<nick_omega> bazhang going with that
<murthy> apachelogger: but i saw a copyright of yours?
<nick_omega> anyone ever see the stretched out font border atop windows - clearly a graphic problem... and know how to fix
<apachelogger> yeah, I usually create free software, so anyway may use my copyrighted work elsewhere...
<apachelogger> s/anyway/anyone
<murthy> apachelogger: in the a combobox class?
<apachelogger> no clue what you are talking about
<murthy> apachelogger: nm, can we use qt desktop components in dragon player 3?
<apachelogger> that entirely depends on when the components will get a stable release and when the dragon3 will get a stable release
<murthy> apachelogger: stable= 1.0 or 1.1 ?
<apachelogger> whatever the respective developers call stable
<nick_omega> theres no volume control icon on taskbar, how can i add that to desktop
<nick_omega> at very least
<murthy> nick_omega: hi
<murthy> nick_omega: can you check if the "kmix" process is running?
<nick_omega> murthy sure
<nick_omega> one moment
<nick_omega> anyone have any idea what im talking about regarding the messed up video on top of every window
<nick_omega> err messed up text
<koffel> i am thinking i doing this wrong this my specs 8 gigs ram 256 sdd running 32 bit?
<koffel> should i have swap?
<murthy> nick_omega: can you paste a snapshot here?
<murthy> koffel: 256 what?
<koffel> gigs
<koffel> ssd hard drive space
<murthy> koffel: do you have games or app that require more than 8 gbs of ram
<koffel> nope
<murthy> koffel: in that case you don't need swap
<murthy> koffel: I am having 4 gb of ram and i don't use swap
<koffel> okay it a 32 bit system can i use a server image on it
<koffel> is there a easy way to turn off swap?
<murthy> koffel: in that case you are in trouble
<koffel> muthy why is that?
<murthy> koffel: with a 32 bit OS you can't use more than 3.XX gbs of ram
<koffel> that odd
<murthy> koffel: you need a 64 bit OS to use the full 8 gb ram
<koffel> because it sees all 8 gigs
<murthy> koffel: can you paste the output of this command "sudo lsb_release -a" use paste.kde.org
<murthy> nick_omega: what happened?
<nick_omega> murthy must go, sry
<koffel> http://paste.kde.org/673046/
<murthy> koffel: what is the physical ram availability shown in ksysguard?
<koffel> 8003
<murthy> koffel: i guess pae should be enabled
<koffel> yeah it is
<murthy> koffel: ok, so you dont need to use a swap
<koffel> is there a safe way to turn it off
<murthy> koffel: ya, use this command "sudo swapoff -a"
<murthy> koffel: are you new to ubuntu/kubuntu?
<koffel> that make it always off
<koffel> yeah
<murthy> koffel: type in the terminal "man swapoff" to get the details of the command . Press 'q' to quit the document
<murthy> koffel: there are two thing you have to know
<murthy> koffel: one is you have to use my nick to get a faster response here
<murthy> koffel: to use my nick press 'm' and the press tab
<koffel> ok
<murthy> koffel: another thing is after asking you question for the first time you have to wait till you get an answer and that may take a long time until someone comes across your question
<murthy> koffel: patience is a must
<koffel> murthy thank you for info
<murthy> koffel: most of your doubts can be solved by searching here , incase you run out of patience
<murthy> koffel: any a warm welcome to you
<murthy> koffel: most of your doubts can be solved by searching here , incase you run out of patience. here= http://askubuntu.com
<SterkaSor> hi which muon version will be avaible for kubuntu 13.04?
<SonikkuAmerica> Hold on, I'll look that up for you.
<SonikkuAmerica> (I have 13.04)
<SonikkuAmerica> It will be version 1.9.8
<SonikkuAmerica> *1.9.80
<SterkaSor> SonikkuAmerica: thx mate.
<shadeslayer> !info muon
<ubottu> muon (source: muon): package manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.1-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 185 kB, installed size 1238 kB
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> !info muon raring
<ubottu> muon (source: muon): package manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.80-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 196 kB, installed size 1343 kB
<SonikkuAmerica> So yeah, same version as quantal (for now)
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> not the same version as quantal
<shadeslayer> Quantal has 1.4.1 , raring will have 1.9.80 ( or above )
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh, excuse me. I didn't look at the other !info command you posted.
<SonikkuAmerica> 13.04 currently has 1.9.80 but the next tag is 2/28 (28 Feb) so it may or may not be pushed in the next maintenance release (in March)
<SonikkuAmerica> You know you can get KDE SC 4.10 in Quantal (and Precise) right?
<SonikkuAmerica> It is a backport, however, so watch out.
<easypeesy> hi
<TheKing> I got a bouncy ball problem.
<TheKing> Anyone there?
<rosco_y> I'm unsure how to tell Back In Time where to save snapshots, can you help me?  http://imagebin.org/246987
<rosco_y> TheKing, what seems to be the problem?
<rosco_y>  I'm unsure how to tell Back In Time where to save snapshots, can you help me?  http://imagebin.org/246987
<rosco_y> Can I install Tomboy Notes in kubuntu 12.10?
<Obsidian1723> I don't see why not
<BluesKaj> rosco_y,  Tomboy is in the repos / package manager
<rosco_y> BluesKaj: Thank you.  Do I have to add something to my software sources?
<jerome_> well I have not seen while long time
<BluesKaj> rosco_y, don't think so look in muon for reference
<jerome_> KDE is very nice
<BluesKaj> rosco_y, , you'll be installing a few gtk libs , if that doesn't bother you then it should run fine
<rosco_y> BluesKaj: I understand the GTK requirements--Tomboy is my connection to things like schedules, so I'd bend over backwards before I give up on it--thank you again!
<BluesKaj> rosco_y, there is akde alternative called basket , but dunno how good it is
<rosco_y> There it, just as you said :)
<rosco_y> maybe it's worth a look, I'll take a minute to research :)
<rosco_y> anything that helps to keep me organized is nothing short of amazing
<rosco_y> woa, I do like basket's tree-style organization on the left, I'm giving it a whirl!
<rosco_y> I can always uninstall if it comes down to that....
<BluesKaj> rosco_y, dunno if it links as well to windows tomboy if you need that
<rosco_y> BluesKaj: only time will tell :))
<BluesKaj> yup :-)
<rosco_y> Oh, I am so glad you told me about basket, todo lists and sub-baskets, links and it's just too good to be true--it's exactly what  I need.
<rosco_y> so long, I can't stand being this sappy for this long.....
<BluesKaj> ok time for dinner ... later
<rdccc> kfilebox(dropbox) kubuntu 12.04, which would be the best version to install
<Panche> hello, Anyone here? I'm having an issue with my webcam.. I'ts recognized, but shows a black screen
<Panche> before, it worked fine, but this week it stopped working
<Obsidian1723> probably flash
<Obsidian1723> ?
<Panche> i go to the audio/video configuration
<Panche> and the camera is like disabled
<Panche> i can see it, but cannot change it's configuration
<Panche> Obsidian1723: Do you mean that flash may be affecting the webcam configuration ?
<Obsidian1723> It may, I heard spomething about an issue with flash and 12.04
<Obsidian1723> Not sure what thiought since mine is working
<Panche> maybe a gstream issue?
<Obsidian1723> not sure. check the launchpad bugs
<Panche> cheking Obsidian1723, thanks..
#kubuntu 2013-02-17
<madie> anyone from Austria here?
<Obsidian1723> Not I
<Kovica> I've just found out (a bit late :) ) that there are no alternate installtion CDs anymore. I was using them to create unattended installations on XUbuntu and my own software. What should I use now ?
<Obsidian1723> Just use kickstart
<Kovica> Obsidian1723: hmm.. is it as powerfull as debian text installer. I mean the configuration of thingsthat need to be done..
<Obsidian1723> should be.
<Kovica> :)
<bernardo> Hi everybody. Gnea was helping me but I think he's not here anymore. I'm not being able to make nvidia-settings work on my laptop with geforce 650m (optimus). I have installed bumblebee but nvidia-settings will run only with optirun, not detect the other monitor, and get the wrong resolution for my laptop display. Any ideas?
<vow_> which is the folder for ebooks on ubuntu?
<vow_> ebooks downloaded with ubuntu software center?
<DarthFrog> There isn't one by default.
<spacecase> should powertop be running in the backgroud or did it just get left open when I was using it?
<oni_> heloo
<mocondo> heloo
<RaphaelBarros> Hey guys, I'm having a problem with the Icon Only task manager: when I make a launcher "permanent" on the task manager, after I close the program, the launcher stays there, but without an icon, can someone help me with this :)? (I have a similar problem where the icon changes to its official icon when the program is running and changes back to a different icon when the program is closed)
<mocondo> hello raphael
<RaphaelBarros> hi
<RaphaelBarros> :{
<taisen> people
<taisen> ?
<tidux|x120e> how do I reset the font settings to stock in Kubuntu?
<tidux|x120e> I messed with the DPI scaling once and now all of them look like shit
<tidux|x120e> they looked really nice from fresh install
<tidux|x120e> oh wait I found the "defaults" button
<tidux|x120e> never mind lol
<jonah> hi does anyone know what's going on with Kubuntu - All three of my machines have broken through recent updates... I don't know if it's a ppa that's done it etc, but now I get this error: http://pastebin.ca/2314689
<jonah> Any help would be really appreciated to get my desktops back...
<jonah> I just get a black screen after ldm and then have to try run all my apps from alt+f2 as have no desktop, widgets or plasma stuff
<Mamarok> jonah: looking at it now, which Kubuntu version, and whcih PPAs do you have activated?
<Mamarok> jonah: also your backtrace is not useful without debugging symbols for plasma
<Mamarok> FWIW: I run Kubuntu 12.10 here with the kubuntu and kubuntu backports PPA, KDE 4.10.0, and haven't seen a plasma crash in ages
<jonah> Mamarok: Hi thanks very much. I have 12.10 installed and nothing too risky with the ppas etc, only what's published on the website.  The Wine repo, backports ppa, gimp repo, enlightenment desktop repo (don't need that anymore so I'll delete that, medibuntu and dropbox repo. that's it
<Mamarok> and which KDE version?
<jonah> and I've got proposed updates ticked etc in the options
<jonah> Mamarok: version 4.10.0.0
<Mamarok> hm, then please try the following:
<Mamarok> log out of KDE; in a shell type this:
<Mamarok> rm $HOME/.kde/share/config/plasma*
<Mamarok> that should get rid of old configs and should help getting the plasma desktop back
<Mamarok> I do that on every major KDE release, as plasma sadly doesn't cleanup the old configs automatically
<jonah> Mamarok: ok thanks I'll give it a go and log back in IRC if still have issues
<sheytan> apachelogger: hey. Is it normal that when i switch to another sound card in phonon's kcm and apply it, it turns back the previous one on the list? It doesn't affect the settings, the choosen card is still working.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<kubuntu> sdsd
<kubuntu> hgfh
<kubuntu> jgh
<Guest63389> gvgf
<BluesKaj> Guest63389, ??
<mr0wl> hey all
<mr0wl> does Kubuntu have Ubuntu's spyware?
<FlameReaper> mr0wl: by "spyware" what do you mean?
<mr0wl> FlameReaper: sending user data to third parties
<mr0wl> and Canonical itself
<FlameReaper> I don't know
<FlameReaper> but if you mean Unity
<FlameReaper> nah
<FlameReaper> Kubuntu runs on a different UI framework than Ubuntu
<mr0wl> so it's only related to Unity?
<FlameReaper> No idea
<FlameReaper> but I don't see any of that evident in Kubuntu
<FlameReaper> so probably these "spyware" stories were caused by Unity
<BluesKaj> Kubuntu is longer supported by Canonical , so i assume any data is sent to Blue Syatems now
<BluesKaj> if any
<FlameReaper> information like bugs, that I do know though
<BluesKaj> err Blue Sysytems
<FlameReaper> bug reports etc.
<BluesKaj> phat phingers
 * BluesKaj turns the lights on and puts his glasses on
<FlameReaper> ... bug reports go to KDE's bugtracker though
<lethu> hello, I need to cut a part of text from standard input
<lethu> the whole text is "Core 2:       +57.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +90.0°C)"
<lethu> what I have done so far is "sensors | grep Core\ 2 | cut -d\( -f1"
<lethu> which gives me "Core 2:       +59.0°C"
<lethu> but I need only the "+59.0°C" part
<lethu> anyone pls?
<Fily84> Hello / Ciao
<apachelogger> sheytan: no clue what you mean
<sheytan> apachelogger: you go to systemsettings, multimedia, phonon, choose devices tab. Then from the Sound Card list choose my X-Fi, then i hit apply. Close systemsettings. When i come back here again, X-Fi is not set, but the laptop default device.
<apachelogger>  screen shot plz
<drox_> I have a problem, my kdenlive 0.9.4 when I start process "DVD-composer" at the finish when i push create ISO  DVDAuthor crash! Anybody why do it this?
<bunjee> anybody on?
<BluesKaj> bunjee, got a question?
<bunjee> yes
<BluesKaj> ok , just ask
<bunjee> trying to install libdvdcss.so.2(library) manually - newbie please advise
<BluesKaj> !libdvdcss2
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BluesKaj> bunjee, install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<bunjee> blueskaj, how to?
<BluesKaj> bunjee, open a terminal , sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras , or open muon package manager and find it there and installit
<bunjee> ok.will try
<shadeslayer> or click : apt://kubuntu-restricted-extras
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, ??
<jussi> hr, anyone know any programs that I can manage my internet connection with? ie. give some programs X bandwidth, others priority over everything etc
<shadeslayer> mmm
<shadeslayer> jussi: you could enable QOS on the router
<jussi> that would imply I had access to the router
<shadeslayer> ah
<jussi> Im looking for something client side
<shadeslayer> http://superuser.com/questions/60344/is-there-a-way-to-limit-bandwidth-in-linux
<shadeslayer> suggests tc
<jussi> shadeslayer: trickle looks interesting
<jussi> !info trickle
<ubottu> trickle (source: trickle): user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-9build1 (quantal), package size 42 kB, installed size 180 kB
<jussi> I wonder if there is a GUI something though
<zl-mike> hi guys
<zl-mike> does kubuntu have separate bug tracker or all reports should go straight to launchpad?
<jussi> shadeslayer: something like this, but Qt would be nice... http://netshaper.sourceforge.net/
<jussi> zl-mike: usually for bugs in the software, not in the packaging go to bugs.kde.org
<zl-mike> bug in network manager, actuallt
<jussi> zl-mike: right, guessing Launchpad then.
<zl-mike> ook thanks
<jussi> but maybe someone like shadeslayer can clarify that for us
<zl-mike> jussi: nevermind, I probably should look at gnome bugzilla first.
<bunjee> trying to do an upgrade - what's this? - TrueType core fonts for the Web EULA
<jussi> bunjee: I assume its the eula for MS core fonts...
<bunjee> at end of eula there's an ok option - I can't do anything with
<jussi> bunjee: tried tab?
<jussi> tab then enter iirc
<bunjee> theeula is covering the terminal
<jussi> yes
<jussi> so tab through, then hit enter
<bunjee> got it - jeez thanx!!
<jussi> :)
<jussi> annoying that one
<bunjee> yes...I restarted my pc several times lol...
<oracle> hello, any help for a brand new user?
<BluesKaj> oracle, go ahead ask your qustion
<BluesKaj> err question
<bunjee> jussis - what is libdvdcss.so.2.....cannot install manually....
<oracle> in thelog file i have something trying to send an email, how do i find the program?
<BluesKaj> bunjee, if you installed kubuntu-resticted-extras , then libdvdcss2 isa already installed ...why are you asking about it
<BluesKaj> ?
<BluesKaj> oracle, which log file ?
<oracle> system log, just keeps updating nullmailer 1177
<BluesKaj> oracle, are you concerned about a keylogger or rootkit , and how old is you kubuntu install ?
<BluesKaj> your
<BluesKaj> oracle, nullmailer is attached to kmail as a sender agent and it is updated automatically , which runs on the akondi server
<oracle> kmail? lemme check it out...thanks
<bunjee_> anybody help with this command? ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<Okitain> why are you running it, bunjee_?
<BluesKaj> bunjee_, why are you asking ,it's a ppa for medibuntu , and you open that file with this command in the krunner ,(alt+f2) kdesudo dolphin /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<BluesKaj> what are hoping to achieve , bunjee_ , we can't help you if you won't tell us
<DarthFrog> bunjee_:  That command will tell you if the file exists and some metadata about it.
<bunjee_> trying to insatll medibuntu - do not understand what it is...
<DarthFrog> !medibuntu | bunjee_
<ubottu> bunjee_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | bunjee_
<bunjee_> alright - so then forget about it?
<BluesKaj> bunjee_, follow the instructions there
<DarthFrog> Well, if you want to gain access to the packages in the Medibuntu repo, that's not the way to go about it.
<DarthFrog> If that file exists, then "sudo apt-get update" will bring a catalog of those packages to your system.
<DarthFrog> And you will have access to installing them using the system tools.
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, i suspect he's trying to get around a DRM on a dvd  , already advised him about kubuntu-restricted-extras , but i don't think he understands what I told him about it
<DarthFrog> Ah.
<bunjee_> correct
<DarthFrog> then you need the libdvdcss2 package.
<bunjee_> gotta start from the beginning
<bunjee_> yes
<BluesKaj> \which is already contained in the restricted extras
<DarthFrog> bunjee_:  Do as BluesKaj told you.  You need to install the kubuntu-restricted-extras package.
<bunjee_> try it again
<bunjee_> what's the command again?
<bunjee_> linux-headers-3.5.0-17 linux-headers-3.5.0-17-generic already installed
<DarthFrog> sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-restricted-extras
<DarthFrog> But do "sudo apt-get update" & "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" first.
<bunjee_> above is what I read now
<bunjee_> linux headers
<DarthFrog> bunjee_: Do you have trouble following instructions?
<mandoguit> fwiw    System:    Host: HP-dv7-KDE Kernel: 3.8.0-6-generic x86_64 (64 bit) Desktop: KDE 4.10.00 Distro: Ubuntu Raring Ringtail (development branch)
<mandoguit> propman@HP-dv7-KDE:~$ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<mandoguit> E: Unable to locate package kubuntu-restricted-extras
<mandoguit> propman@HP-dv7-KDE:~$ aptitude show  kubuntu-restricted-extras
<mandoguit> E: Unable to locate package kubuntu-restricted-extras
<FloodBotK1> mandoguit: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mandoguit> propman@HP-dv7-KDE:~$ aptitude show  kubuntu-restricted-addons
<mandoguit> Package: kubuntu-restricted-addons  Description: Commonly used restricted packages for Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> mandoguit, the enable all your repos in package manager
<BluesKaj> then
<mandoguit> doest affect me thanks anyway.....just thought it was interesting.   according to the synaptic description kubuntu-restricted-addons will install the kubuntu-restricted-extras package
<mandoguit> another thing that is interesting, even though I opted for the restricted-extra package during my install of 12.10, the sources isn't shown as enabled in synaptic.    gonna toggle it on right now and see if any extra updates come through...
<ravenna> ciao
<ravenna> !list
<ubottu> ravenna: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ravenna> !list
<ubottu> ravenna: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<RaphaelBarros> Hey guys, can somebody tell me how can I change the icons from the Icon Only Task Manager? There are some applications whose launcher doesn't have an icon, or has a different icon when it's closed and when it's running.
<ravenna> ciao
<SonikkuAmerica> RaphaelBarros: First, make sure widgets are unlocked....
<SonikkuAmerica> RaphaelBarros: Oh no, wait...
<SonikkuAmerica> RaphaelBarros: You're talking about the icon-only one.
<BluesKaj> whaich apps don't show an icon in the taskmanager , RaphaelBarros ?
<BluesKaj> which
<RaphaelBarros> MyPaint, but it was a compiled version
<RaphaelBarros> And Krita shows a different icon when it's not running
<RaphaelBarros> I tried to create menu entries for them and them add them to the task manager, but the problem still occurs (I have a similar problem with Blender, where the icon that appears it's just an "X")
<Aurelio_> Ia it just me or did the new update break Flash (AGAIN!!)
<MichaelP> What is the sound server in linux.. alsa or pulseaudio ? I want it to do like my stereo volume and windows. When truning up and down. 1 db number at a time not 5 !!
<BluesKaj> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<BluesKaj> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<BluesKaj> oh well
<MichaelP> What is the sound server in linux.. alsa or pulseaudio ? I want it to do like my stereo volume and windows. When truning up and down. 1 db number at a time not 5 !!
<BluesKaj> !puseaudio
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<BluesKaj> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<MichaelP> BluesKaj, what part controls the sound volume ?
<BluesKaj> both , MichaelP , if you have the pulse gui / pavucontrol installed
<BluesKaj> alsa used to be relatively simple to setup before pulseaudio was introduced, now it's become a maze depending on what soundcard and drivers required foir it
<MichaelP> BluesKaj, is what i want is away to make the volume go 1 number at a time insted of 5 when turning it up and down
<BluesKaj> MichaelP, not sure that kind of fine control is available
<BluesKaj> !volti
<BluesKaj> !info volti
<ubottu> volti (source: volti): control audio volume from system tray/notification area. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.3-5 (quantal), package size 138 kB, installed size 514 kB
<BluesKaj> MichaelP, ^
<BluesKaj> apparently one assign percents to the volume ctrl
<BluesKaj> can
<MichaelP> BluesKaj, http://tny.cz/f0dce7ed   ....   that volti
<BluesKaj> MichaelP, if you have all the repositories enabled in muon including canonical partners and extras , you can instll volti
<MichaelP> I did install it.. it would not open.. so i typed in in konsol and that it what i got
<BluesKaj> Micki, try launching it from krunner Alt+F2
<BluesKaj> oops wrong nick ...the guy left anyway
<wynn00> anyone have any suggestions on how to make a error free boot dvd
<wynn00> I have tried different brands of media and well as different media formats burning at the slowest speed and there are errors everytime
<BluesKaj> which boot app , wynn00 ?
<wynn00> just using cyberlink on my windows pc
<wynn00> i don't have a linux machine yet,  trying to make the switch but
<BluesKaj> tried supergrub ?
<BluesKaj> works with all OSs
<wynn00> ill try that then  thank you
<mandoguit> wynn00:   for windows I have good results using imageburn to burn iso's.    rather that the supergrub, I would suggest you burn Rescatux (which is an updated supergrub recovery boot disc by the same author as supergrub)  http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<mandoguit> wynn00:  sorry actual name is Imgburn   http://www.imgburn.com/
<BluesKaj> mandoguit,  I just used supergrub on friend's W 7 pc a few weks ago ..we restored his mbr
<mandoguit> BluesKaj:   yes supergrub is fine (wasn't knocking it)  rescatux is a bit more full featured with walk throughs for newbies.   nice release imho, but others views may differ.  :)
<mandoguit> BluesKaj:   the supergrub author actually recommends rescatux over supergrub these days.  :)
<BluesKaj> mandoguit, think you're right > Ihave the cdrw mislabled , the rescatux app was reburned  by my son and just didn't bother upgrading the title written on it
<mandoguit> BluesKaj:   ahhh.... :)
 * BluesKaj grabs the sharpie and the rubbing alcohol
<BluesKaj> well, gotta go ...band prctice a 4pm ...later all
<wynn00> starting to think lighter fluid and a match might get me the best burned dvd
<mandoguit> wynn00:   did you try imgburn for burning an iso?   btw, are you sure you are burning the iso's contents to the disk rather than just copying the iso to the disk (there is a difference).....and if you are doing the latter could explain why you are having problems making a viable boot disk
<mandoguit> ....that could explain why......
<wynn00> downloading imgburn right now
<wynn00> yes im buring the iso the corrrect way  just when i when kubuntu's check disk on boot it finds errors
<mandoguit> wynn00:   you check the md5 sum for the iso?    you can use   winmd5sum   on your windows box for that.   the md5 sum itself should be available via the iso download page
<wynn00_> yes the md5 of the download checks out good
<wynn00_> installing imgburn now we will see if that helps
<wynn00_> this will be the first program that let me burn at 1x speed so hopefully the slow speed helps
<mandoguit> wynn00_:   keeping fingers crossed.      usually I burn at 4X without a problem but sometimes, as I am sure you are aware of, it depends on the equipment at hand.
<wynn00_> i was doing it at 3x before.  I think it was just the software not the speed
<wynn00_> well i set it at 1x but it says its writing at 3.1
<wynn00_> so maybe that was the issue
<mandoguit> yes imgburn will burn at a higher speed if it determines it can do so.   as I mentioned before I have had really good results with it over the years
<Karim__> sasa
<wynn00_> oh its says the drive only supposrt 3x 4x 5x 6x 7x 8x   so that was ahy it was doing it at a faster speed
<mandoguit> wynn00_:    any luck?
<wynn00_> still scanning the prevouis dvd i made
<wynn00_> if it has errors then ill scan the one made by imgburn
<mandoguit> heh   yes takes a while doesn't it?   will leave you to it then... :)
<wynn00_> thanks for the help
<mandoguit> wynn00_:   you're welcome
<wynn00_> only 19 files had errors that time
<wynn00_> hopefully imgburn one will be error free
<mandoguit> if it's not might be time to look at usb medium (such as unetbootin) then maybe....   might want to check available options at   http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<wynn00_> i might try install off that 19 error disk in case they are files fir options i dont need
<wynn00_> i actually got kubuntu loaded earlier off a 30 error disk but the errors were desktop and i wasnt sure how to install it separate
<mandoguit> wynn00_:   most of my installs these days are by usb....in a lot of ways a lot easier than cd/dvd's routine.  especially with the current prices of usb sticks these days.  spend more for purchasing dvd/cd packs
<wynn00_> my biggest usn drive is 2 g  and it ran out of space.  i might have to go buy one thats bigger
<wynn00_> finally error free
<wynn00_> i should of came on here a week ago
<mandoguit> all right!!!   good to hear.  :)
<wynn00_> im making a htpc  and am wanting to rip all my movies to the hard drive.  any advice on what to use
<mrafcho001_> wynn00_: ThePirateBay
<mandoguit> wynn00_:   hmmm.....nope not off hand.  not to big on the multimedia end of things.   I'm sure someone can make a suggestion (if not now then check back)
<wynn00_> thanks for all your help
<mandoguit> wynn00_:   no problem... my pleasure.  glad it worked out for you. :)
<guestwSqjof> hello... just wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction. I restarted and I got a login screen, I had it on auto login before. I try to login to my user and it brings up the login screen again. It only allows me to sign in as guest. I am new to linux and have no idea how to work around this
<guestwSqjof> i was thinking about just restarting from scratch, but under guest it doesnt allow me to make a bootable usb... im really not allowed to do much of anything...
<wynn00_> even though you selected auto logon i'm guessing you still picked a user name and password and its probably needing that admin rights to finish install.  i could be wrong since im new also but
<guestwSqjof> yea i had username and pw... i had been using for about 3 weeks.. just started giving me issues last night
<guestwSqjof> not sure if i corrupted my account somehow.
<wynn00_> im guessing its kind of like having a limited user account on ms but needing admin when installing
<wynn00_> maybe it is rtunning updates
<wynn00_> i better let these guys help you since im just guessing at this point
<guestwSqjof> cool.. thx for the info
<guestwSqjof> im just gonna wait to see if anyone ahs any other ideas while i try to create a bootable usb somehow
<mandoguit> guestwSqjof:    unless someone else comes up with an idea, you have have to implement a fix via the means similar to the following  http://smartproteam.com/change-passwordreset-ubuntu-live-cd/
<mandoguit> guestwSqjof:    if you did a dual install of windows/kubuntu   you could make the usb on the windows side
<guestwSqjof> thanks ill check it out
<guestwSqjof> na i did fresh intall no dual boot..
<wynn00_> heres to hoping kubuntu being a little more freindly to a ms user then ubuntu
<wynn00_> i know its just an desktop difference but
<wynn00_> i liked the kde desktop for pcbsd  but the video was awful blurry on my tv when it booted into the desktop.   ubuntu display seemed to be better
<wynn00_> but i couldn't get drivers to install for graphics card
<breath> hey
<SonikkuAmerica> Yo
<SonikkuAmerica> How can we help ya?
<Aurelio_> Flash broke with the update, how do I fix that?
<Aurelio_> There are some forum posts about this happening before, can I jsut follow those steps?
<rosco_y> can anyone recommend software that can save in the icon format?
<SonikkuAmerica> rosco_y: As in .ico?
<rosco_y> SonikkuAmerica: ty, yes :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Do you have KIconEditor?
<rosco_y> No, but it sounds like I should!
<SonikkuAmerica> If you don't, any image editor (such as GIMP) should work.
<rosco_y> I just tried gimp, I didn't see an option to export to ico, I also thought it should be able to do that.
<rosco_y> that's what I get for thinking, I guess
<rosco_y> I have KIconEdit now--isn't Linux wonderful?
<rosco_y> ty SonikkuAmerica--have a great day :)
#kubuntu 2014-02-10
<gomiboy> pietro10: check the settings under System Settings -> Application Appearance -> GTK
<pietro10> I did; it's font rendering that's wrong, not that the font itself is wrong
<pietro10> the best explanation I can give is that the kerning is nonexistent and some characters, like t, are very wide
<qdata> try qtcurve as a substitute for oxygen theme to eliminate a possibility of a theme problem; oxygen theme(s) has had problems before
 * gomiboy had to check what kerning means :D
<qdata> also consider if it isn't a theme problem per se, maybe you have a mix of different versions from different repos of the rendering engines such as freetype2
 * qdata has no way of knowing what you've done to your system
<pietro10> this is off a fresh install
<pietro10> but thanks
<qdata> I've also seen Qt cause font render trouble, although very rare - some of these I still see currently and these are Qt bugs
<qdata> fresh install fo 13.10 or 14.x?
<pietro10> 14.x (have tried asking in +1 though)
<pietro10> it was more fun in the past when making ~/.fontconfig would have this effec ton EVERY PROGRAM though :D
<pietro10> making .fontconfig at all, even blank
<qdata> well, 14.x is alpha code and not surprised something broken
<qdata> if you're a user and not a developer or bug tester you're better off with 13,10
<pietro10> 13.10 had weird issues fo rme
<pietro10> and I am a developer (though not of KDE itself)
<qdata> yeah - 13.04 started leaving my file system in an inconsistant state on shutdown and was dismayed to see 13.10 come out and not fix it
<qdata> same old story - everybody ego stroking over new features and not focused on producing quality software
<djdanielalan> exit
<djdanielalan> quit
<djdanielalan> close
<Blueink> Fuck
<HH> YO MAN
<HH> IM NEW USER
<HH> COULD YOU
<HH> EXPLAIN ME
<HH> MORE ABOUT
<HH> OR YOU SPY ME
<HH> OR SOMETHING
<zack_> why cant i use my proxy on a irc channal it just says im baned
<zack_> hello
<tsimpson> don't try and evade bans then
<zack_> im not
<zack_> i just want to use proxy
<zack_> it says cant locate user or somthing
<zack_> hello
<zack_> @tsimpson_: hello
<zack_> oh i mean host not user
<tsimpson> if it says it can't locate the host then you're either trying to connect to a host that doesn't exist or your proxy isn't allowing you to resolve DNS entries
<valorie> !proxy
<ubottu> Several Ubuntu channels prohibit access from open proxies and other anonymous connections due to a high level of abuse. The supported ways to hide your IP address on freenode are to use !Tor or get a !cloak
<zack_> i just feel paranoid
<valorie> too paranoid to use Tor?
<zack_> how do i use tor
<valorie> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<zack_> do i have to download
<valorie> did you see the factoid ubottu just served up for you above?
<valorie> two of them, in fact
<zack_> i use foxyproxy
<zack_> i dont have anything else
<valorie> you can use tor, and/or you can get a cloak
<valorie> !cloak
<ubottu> To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<wsr3193> Try backbox linux, it will route you through the tor routers
<BluesKaj> HIyas all
<dougl> BluesKaj, morning
<simion314> hi, i just updated firefox and now it hangs when opening any page, I disabled all my addons but  this did not helped, anyone experienced same issue?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning dougl
<Boogeyman> anyone familiar with conky?
<ikonia> Boogeyman: please don't cross-post questions, you've already asked in #ubuntu
<Boogeyman> any specific reason why?
<yossarianuk> Boogeyman: what desktop enviornment are you running conky ?
<Boogeyman> kde
<jargon> how do i import multiple email accounts (3 IMAP, 4 POP3) from thunderbird into kmail?
<yossarianuk> Boogeyman: I would ask perhaps in #conky
<JoeSomebody> hi, will some app that works on ubuntu work on kubuntu as well, or not necessarily?
<Boogeyman> yes
<Boogeyman> 99% of the time
<JoeSomebody> non repo apps?
<Boogeyman> such as?
<Boogeyman> i know teamviewer works in both
<Boogeyman> as does opera
<JoeSomebody> well, hmmm, can you pm me on this for a min? :)
<Boogeyman> if i can remember how, lol
<JoeSomebody> if you're in xchat like me, right click the nick its right there
<LucidGuy> Kubuntu 12.04 - nvidia-331 drivers.  Anyone experience slow response when unlocking lock screen?  The password prompt response quickly, it's once I hit enter the screen goes black and I have a good 10 second delay before desktop appears.
<BluesKaj> LucidGuy, do you have alot of apps running at startup like akonadi server for pim and nepomuk for file search and indexing
<BluesKaj> ?
<LucidGuy> BluesKaj, I do not, I noticed this delay after my most recent troubleshooting of the graphics card.. as you know.
<LucidGuy> BluesKaj, thinking of installing nvidia-331-updates
<BluesKaj> LucidGuy, it may help your high end gpu since it's listed in the OpenCL part of 331-updates
<share> hi
<rberg> anyone here running precise as a xen domu?
<rberg> I am attempting to boot a precise domu and it gets stuck at "Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ... done." I also noticed there was no precise xen-tools target, I used stable and sid
<rberg> ok, so anybody know what happens next in boot after "Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ... done."
<jussi> is there a way to make the vlc mozilla plugin launch the real vlc not the mebedded one ?
<shadeslayer> mmmm
<shadeslayer> jussi: not that I know of
<shadeslayer> protocol handling in FF is currently screwed
<shadeslayer> badly
<jussi> in chrome :P
<shadeslayer> you said mozilla up there
<Poisoned_Dragon> I don't even use firefox. So, I pull that plugin outright.
<jussi> its a mozilla plugin...
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> jussi: no clue about chrome
<shadeslayer> I don't use NSA'ware
<shadeslayer> ;)
<jussi> !info mozilla-vlc-plugin
<ubottu> Package mozilla-vlc-plugin does not exist in saucy
<jussi> or some such name
<Poisoned_Dragon> pfft... nsa-ware
<Poisoned_Dragon> nsa doesn't need chrome to spy on you.
<howie_> when was the last time you took a dump?
 * genii passes around the tinfoil hats
<Poisoned_Dragon> !info browser-plugin-vlc
<ubottu> browser-plugin-vlc (source: npapi-vlc): multimedia plugin for web browsers based on VLC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.6-2 (saucy), package size 55 kB, installed size 184 kB
<lordievader> Good evening.
<Poisoned_Dragon> good afternoon
<lordievader> Hey Poisoned_Dragon, how are you?
<Poisoned_Dragon> not bad. And you?
<lordievader> Poisoned_Dragon: Doing allright ;)
<Poisoned_Dragon> I'm so proud of myself.
<lordievader> Poisoned_Dragon: Nice, what for though?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I got software-properties-gtk to function properly on a Debian derivative.
<lordievader> Poisoned_Dragon: \o/
<Poisoned_Dragon> I know!
<Poisoned_Dragon> It was hell to research. Very little docs about how software-properties-gtk verify the codename it's running on.
<lordievader> Poisoned_Dragon: Hehe, it's GTK. Qt is pretty well documented. Anyhow this is more a topic for #kubuntu-offtopic.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Yeah... I didn't want to get into it too much here. sowwies.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I was just happy to finally get how it works.
<naftilos76> Hi, i am using kubuntu 13.10 and kmail seems to be having several bugs. The attachment flag is missing. Does anybody else have this issue with kmail 4.11.3 ?
<BluesKaj> naftilos76, is this workplace pc ?
<naftilos76> It is a laptop for general use. Are you asking something else?
<BluesKaj> naftilos76, it's just that kmail can work well on some installs not on others. I've tried to track down the problem over the last couple of yrs, but i haven't concluded what the cause is. I suspect it's hardware related. I gave up on kmail and use thunderbird instead , since I'm a home user.
<genii> Apparently Thunderbird is being discontinued.
<lordievader> genii: What!!! Since when?
<BluesKaj> well, it's still working ok here, genii
<naftilos76> I am using thunderbird as well as my email account are all configured over IMAP and it seems nice and stable instead of kmail. It is just that kmail is part of kde and that sucks. It is really sad. So much  development for nothing? All these people that wrote the code...Unbeleivable...
<genii> Let me find the relevant documents
<lordievader> genii: http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/06/so-thats-it-for-thunderbird/ Says no more innovation.
<BluesKaj> naftilos76, further devel has been dropped for the last 2 yrs
<lordievader> And: http://blog.lizardwrangler.com/2012/07/06/thunderbird-stability-and-community-innovation/
<genii> lordievader: There was something else out just last week that was referenced in a channel here, but I can't find the link atm
<naftilos76> BluesKaj, that is so wrong. Is there an other email client that integrates well with KDE?
<lordievader> genii: Hmm, okay. Well too bad I guess.. :(
<BluesKaj> naftilos76, it's been left up to the open source community to keep up development
<mhall119> valorie: ping
<icy05> hi people could some linux guru help me for a sec please, having trouble setting up duel monitors in kubuntu 13.10
<icy05> anyone ?
<icy05> i removed the old driver then tried to install fglrx drivers,then updated xorg.conf rebooted then tried to login and it keeps boot looping to the lgin screen???
<icy05> where did i go wrong people???anyone now :
<icy05> hi people could some linux guru help me for a sec please, having trouble setting up duel monitors in kubuntu 13.10
<lithiumjake> anyone encountered a problem with adding plasmoids to the desktop or panel, where you can't click the strip that shows with plasmoids?
#kubuntu 2014-02-11
<ejm> I have a Micron Transport T2200 laptop, which everything is working fine except for one thing:  the screen goes black after a while, and but the keyboard, hdd, and power button still work.
<ejm> There is an ATI Raedon FireGL 9000 (not sure if that's a chipset or videocard) if that helps.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Get a really bright flash light, and hold the bright end against the screen, while on. Do you see the desktop?
<ejm> I also tried disabling some power settings like turning off the screen, and that didn't work.  But I do have pretty smooth graphics
<ejm> lol
<Poisoned_Dragon> I'm not kidding.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Before you go chasing your tail, make sure it's not the lcd inverter board.
<Poisoned_Dragon> if there is still an image on the lcd, but no light, you may have a faulty inverter board.
<ejm> could be. I don't have a flashlight with me. using an internet cafe.  It's really really old (first gen. intel centrino).
<Poisoned_Dragon> lol... that's me too.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Centrino is just Pentium M paired with a compatible intel wifi card.
<ejm> I thought that it was an old ati issue, but I think its the backlight.
<Poisoned_Dragon> The flash light, while the screen is dark will confirm, one way or the other.
<Poisoned_Dragon> If no image, then a setting isn't being recognized by the system.
<ejm> ok I will try that.
<zack_> supppppppp
<df101abn> please help / anyone know how to fix Muon
<df101abn> on kubuntu 13
<df101abn> 64 bit
<df101abn> any help would be appreciated
<df101abn> hello
<df101abn> thanx any who
<breeze> hi
<Poisoned_Dragon> hi
<breeze> 不知道中文可以不
<Kisame> anyone knows how to log in to a default activity??
<roadkill> latest round of updates for Kubuntu 14.04 alphas broke global transparancies. this is gonna be fun.
<soee> oh?
<valorie> mhall119: replied to your PM
<maysara> Hi, How to change Dolphin's default columns used in Details View?
<qdata> only thing I know about that is to right click on the sort bar at top for the drop-down
<qdata> other than that no clue
<maysara> The problem is if I've audio files, I can't select anything from the audio category like this: http://i.imgur.com/tGkDoI1.png
<qdata> I see, looks like they're greyed out on yours but on my box I can add them as columns in Dolphin but after doing so the column(s) remain blank with no info in them
<qdata> running 13.10 here with KDE 4.12.1
<maysara> So is there any solution to this problem?
<qdata> if there is I do not know
<lordievader> Good morning.
<dd77> hello!
<lordievader> Hey dd77
<dd77> i have kde for 13.10 but not for 12.04
<dd77> do i make something wrong?
<dd77> or there is no update for kde 4.12.1 for 12.04
<lordievader> !info kdelibs-bin precise
<ubottu> kdelibs-bin (source: kde4libs): core executables for KDE Applications. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.5-0ubuntu0.2 (precise), package size 201 kB, installed size 859 kB
<mjee> Michael?
<jarkko_> what is akonadi?
<fkm> jarkko_: http://community.kde.org/KDE_PIM/Akonadi
<jarkko_> do i lose anything if i disable it?
<fkm> Do you use any application that uses Akonadi (e.g. Kmail)?
<jarkko_> i am not using kmail...
<fkm> If you don't use an application that uses the Akonadi framework, you'll be fine.
<jarkko_> any idea how to remove?
<jarkko_> sudo apt-get remove akonadi doesnt work
<fkm> Google tells me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1764048
<jarkko_> lol i just opened that before you posted
<fkm> :-)
<jarkko_> but i want to remove...
<fkm> That's where "Ask Google first" comes from ;-)
<fkm> Ok
<jarkko_> is it normal that i have 2 lightdm running as service?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<poee> hi.. my windows are grayed out like this : http://i.imgur.com/nULNuXM.jpg. it comes back to normal after a restart. can anyone help?
<nutomic> hi,i need some help
<nutomic> my kubuntu doesnt boot anymore after running apt-get dist-upgrade
<lordievader> nutomic: Does it hang? If so, on what?
<nutomic> i'm trying to get the boot log dumped, but i don't see how
<nutomic> there's a red fail on "starting reload cups"
<nutomic> and on "stopping anachronistic cron" and on "starting send an event to indicate plymouth is up"
<nutomic> last message is "stopping startpar bridge"
<lordievader> nutomic: Hmm, cups shouldn't matter. The other two are more critical. What happens when you boot into the rescue mode?
<lordievader> !rescue
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<nutomic> here's the log of the dist-upgrade that broke it http://paste.kde.org/pkofue9gl
<lordievader> Hmm, that is not really what I mean.... Ignore ubottu.
<nutomic> ok i will try that
<lordievader> nutomic: It is a good idea to pay attention to what it tells you, it has removed a lot of necesarry kde packages.
<nutomic> lordievader: yeah i know that now :P
<BluesKaj> nutomic, try the rescue kernel in grub, then choose 'repair broken packages' , if you can boot to the gruib menu
<nutomic> BluesKaj: thx, will try that while the image downloads
<nutomic> although apt-get shows nothing unusual
<BluesKaj> nutomic, always apt-get update and upgrade, before dist-upgrade
<nutomic> well i did that
<BluesKaj> ok good
<lordievader> nutomic: Also reinstall the kubuntu-desktop package.
<nutomic> lordievader: that gives me tons of errors "Depends [package] but is not going to be installed"
<nutomic> where [package] is ark, okular, systemsettings and others
<BluesKaj> nutomic, how did you install the OS, and is this a new install ?
<nutomic> not a new install#what do you mean how did i install it?
<nutomic> ok, did another apt-get update and now reinstalling kubuntu-desktop seems to work
<nutomic> lets hope for the best
<BluesKaj> did you upgrade over the internet or do cleqan install from media iso
<BluesKaj> clean
<nutomic> i had this running for a while already, and did upgrades etc before
<nutomic> but it seems like it might work now
<nutomic> it works now :)
<nutomic> thanks for the help guys
<lordievader> \o/
<monkeyjuice> we use heated garages here in michigan ;)
<monkeyjuice> woops lol sorry
<BluesKaj> no need to rub it in monkeyjuice ,my neighbours have attached heated garages, but i wouldn't want to pay their heating bills :)
<monkeyjuice> we use heated garages here in michigan ;)
<monkeyjuice> hahah
<yossarianuk> monkeyjuice: are they 'heated' or are you growing things in them...
<monkeyjuice> no im not of that generation ...
<LucidGuy> I just noticed my lower panel is not showing me my time.. I can't recall if it ever did?  And sadly its not very obvious how to get it back.
<rudyismydog> hmmm having trouble burnin iso of 14.04 using k3b keeps saying media is bad maybe
<melkor> Hello, I am trying setup some antispam for kmail.
<melkor> I suppose Ill try spamassassin.
<melkor> Does anybody know how to use kmail. I want to classify a message as spam. When I left click it loads the message and all of the images.
<melkor> Hmm, it looks like it is set not to load html ... Ill have to investigate later. Cheers.
<xforks> Hello, is there any reason why kubuntu 14 has the older version of firefox instead of the latest stable?
<lordievader> !info firefox saucy
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 27.0+build1-0ubuntu0.13.10.1 (saucy), package size 30052 kB, installed size 61739 kB
<lordievader> !info firefox trusty
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 25.0+build3-0ubuntu0.13.10.1 (trusty), package size 27917 kB, installed size 57522 kB
<xforks> lordievader, i'm on 14.4 and it uses FF 25?
<lordievader> xforks: Ah, 27.0~b6+build1-0ubuntu1 is in proposed.
<lordievader> Hmm, since 2014-01-15...
<lordievader> This is probably the reason: trusty arm64 Failed to build
<xforks> Lordievader, doesn't make much sense to me. I think 13.10 has 27
<xforks> ah
<lordievader> xforks: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/firefox
<xforks> lordievader, yeah that does make sense lol. Got confused over the whole thing. 25 works fine, so no hurries :)
<lordievader> xforks: I suppose it will be fixed before the release of Trusty.
<BluesKaj> firefox isn't displaying some buttons and icons correctly here on 14.04, appears to be a GTK icons problem from what i can see
<BluesKaj> like so: http://wstaw.org/m/2014/02/11/snapshot2.png
<xforks> BluesKaj, are you using amd64?
<BluesKaj> intel 64 bit
<BluesKaj> same thing
<lordievader> Amd invented it, hence (one of its) name(s)
<BluesKaj> yup
<xforks> weird then, i never noticed that particular bug
<dmatt> I have KDE 4.12.1 installed from ppa, but today i noticed some updates with versions 4.11.5. For example kwin is at 4.11.5, kde-runtime is 4.12.1. Is this OK?
<lordievader> dmatt: Do you have Precise installed? I've looked through the backports today for precise and saw the same thing.
<dmatt> lordievader: saucy
<rberg> not all packages got a update with 4.12.1,  about kde will still show 4.12.1 after those 4.11.5 packages are installed
<lordievader> dmatt: I see here that most is 4.12, yet a few are 4.11.5 indeed. Not really sure why they have  4.11.5. https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports/+index?field.series_filter=saucy&batch=75&memo=75&start=75
<dmatt> I checked  available versions for kwin and only 4.11.x are available
<dmatt> it is probably OK, but it destroyed my peace of mind :)
<naftilos76> Hi, what are the kmail related files / folders in my ~/ ?
<naftilos76> I know ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail2. Are there any other files?
<naftilos76> I need to earesa everything related to kmail so that when i restart kmail all these files will be created again with default settings
<rberg> naftilos76: kmail keeps your actual mail in akonadi's database
<rberg> so there is all that
<naftilos76> I know that. The path is ~/.local/share akonadi/
<naftilos76> I am asking if there are any other folders or files that are somehow related to kmail
<naftilos76> For example, kmail keeps its' settings no matter what i do , that is erase the kmail2 folder or the akonadi folder!
<naftilos76> There is got to be an other file that kmail keeps its' settings in there
<rberg> there is also ~/.kde/share/config/kmail*
<naftilos76> ok thanks!
<rberg> btw, I tried so hard to be able to use kmail, and had many problems
<naftilos76> Well yes kmail has been abandoned to its' misery. Everything points to that
<alphacobra1> who can point me to a good tutorial on dealing with tar.gz files?
<hewhomust> alphacobra1: what do you want to know about them?
<alphacobra1> what to do after unpacking them. How to change directory...then what?
<hewhomust> alphacobra1 just cd into the directory where you unpacked it
<allen999> On the Kubuntu Live DVD is it possible to apt-get new software?
<hewhomust> allen999: just try it
<allen999> hm okay I got it, it was giving me errors before but first you have to apt-get update
<alphacobra1> then what?
<alphacobra1> do i need to be su
<alphacobra1> taaa for the help!!
<weqg> Hi I have a problem with kubuntu.
<weqg> I didn't do any evil things, and now kde isn't shown at the login switcher anymore
<weqg> only xfce
<weqg> what can I do? I want KDE
<DarthFrog> weqg: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop --reinstall
<weqg> It says: kubuntu-desktop needs kde-workspace which shouldn't be installed
<DarthFrog> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DarthFrog> All on one line.
<weqg> It works now :-)
<weqg> DarthFrog: thank you
<weqg> what could have been the reason?
#kubuntu 2014-02-12
<apb1963> I seem to have lost my printscreen ability
<apb1963> When I press the printscr button it opens a browswer to  ksnapshot
<ScottyK> Fresh install of Kubuntu 13.10. How do I tell Firefox to automatically open up Ktorrent when I click on a torrent file?
<IdleOne> ScottyK: you should be able to right click, open with > select ktorrent, check the box that says always use this.
<topoi> hey anyone help me with a gpg setup in evolution?
<topoi> also, the evolution package in muon is v out of date
<lordievader> Good morning.
<hewhomust> good evening
<lordievader> Hey hewhomust, how are you?
<edgar_> hi
<lordievader> Hey edgar_, how are you doing?
<edgar_> im good how are you
<edgar_> im new to IRC what do people talk about?
<simion314> hi, anyone having issues with latest firefox? HEre firefox hangs on each page that has javascript in it
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<zooru> Hello
<zooru> I need help. Im talking with you using the phone
<zooru> Last  night i dist-upgraded kubuntu
<zooru> kubuntu
<zooru> Now after booting a black screen appears saying
<zooru> Filesystem check or mount failed
<zooru> And i can't do a thing
<zooru> I need to work and i just... i don't know how to solve this
<zooru> Please?? Im crying ;( ;(
<rberg> zooru: do you have a installer cd or usb around? you should be able to boot that and figure out whats going on
<zooru> I cant use the console?
<zooru> I have root access
<zooru>  rberg
<rberg> ohh yeah sure you can, I assume it dropped you in an emergency shell.. do you have any special configurations? raid, lvm, fancy disk controllers?
<rberg> otherwise,  assuming you are ok at the block level I would fsck any filesystems then verify /etc/fstab is correct and attempt to mount them
<zooru>  Please wait rberg
<n8w|> hey
<n8w|> guys do u know how to overcome the issue with hard links(file is hardlinked 1 time(s), skipping!) while usin srm?
<cornfeedhobo> is anyone else having trouble with youtube after the updates a few days ago?
<dougl> sec cornfeedhobo
<dougl> youtube on nvidia with nvidia drivers = ok
<BluesKaj> cornfeedhobo, are your other audio sources working ok?
<BluesKaj> er media sources rather, cornfeedhobo
<cornfeedhobo> no, this got more messed up quickly
<cornfeedhobo> i think its my ISP
<cornfeedhobo> i switched to my vpn and all the issues i am having disappeared
<cornfeedhobo> WTF
<BluesKaj> strange
<BluesKaj> unless your gov't is blocking
<cornfeedhobo> nope, the vpn is to my datacenter, which is like a 30 minute drive away
<cornfeedhobo> its the isp i am pretty sure
<BluesKaj> on vpn my irc lag is around 50 ms, on my ISP it's 150 ms, go figure
<BluesKaj> same irc server
<cornfeedhobo> exactly
<cornfeedhobo> screw this
<cornfeedhobo> i am running the vpn full time now
<cornfeedhobo> i cant trust any connection i dont control anymore. i swear
<Zooru> Hello, I need help. I-m using a live cd because I can-t acces to my kubuntu installation :(
<Zooru> I get this every time I boot
<Zooru> Filesystem check or mount failed. A maintenance shell will now be started. CONTROL-D will terminate this shell and continue booting after re-trying filesystems. Any further errors will be ignored
<Zooru> And if I type reboot, poweroff. etc it freezes and I have to switch it off phisically
<BluesKaj> Zooru, have you tried update/upgrade in the virtual console /TTY ?
<Zooru> BluesKaj: how? This happened after a failed upgrade
<BluesKaj> Zooru, ctl+alt+F1-F6, login , then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Zooru> ok buy
<Zooru> t
<Zooru> but
<Zooru> without the live cd
<Zooru> or using it?
<Zooru> I did an upgrade, and what I remember is something like
<BluesKaj> withiut the live cd, unless you can't get the grub menu
<BluesKaj> without
<Zooru> something about dependencies: open:812432213 closed:1439124354
<Zooru> that numbers are random
<Zooru> after that the console said
<Zooru> >Killed>
<Zooru> sorry for the > symbol, I-m using the amercian layout and I-m spaniard
<Zooru> I don-t know where is the simle colon
<Zooru> xD
<BluesKaj> so this is after you choose a kernel in grub ?
<Zooru> yeah
<Zooru> It boots
<Zooru> but then I get this message
<Zooru> And I have a shell
<Zooru> well, maintance shell
<BluesKaj> yes, but can you get to a virtual console as I posted above
<Zooru> I think yes?
<BluesKaj> or better yet , choose the recovery kernel in grub and choose repair packages in the dialog that appears
<Zooru> I did it
<BluesKaj> then startx
<Zooru> and it not works
<BluesKaj> then choose network in the dialog then,  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<blastery> Hello
<genii> blastery: Hello! If you have some question regarding your Kubuntu, just state it to the open channel and then see if someone may be able to assist.
<blastery> I have a problem! My battery was empty while doing an upgrade, since then I couldnt boot into Kubuntu anymore. "kdestart" was missing. So I manually reinstalled kde-workplace-bin. Now I can log in again, but apt-get upgrade says "The following packages have been kept back:kde-runtime plasma-scriptengine-javascript".
<blastery> When trying to install kde-runtime manually it says: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<blastery>  kde-runtime : Depends: kde-runtime-data (>= 4:4.11.5-0ubuntu0.1) but 4:4.11.3-0ubuntu0.1 is to be installed
<blastery> Somehow something got broken
<genii> blastery: Have you tried: sudo apt-get -f install   ..?
<blastery> yes.
<blastery> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<blastery> Yes this is strange, google didnt' help me.
<blastery> Do you need anymore information I can provide?
<genii> blastery: If you do: sudo apt-get update    ... and then: apt-cache policy kde-runtime-data    .... what does it say then?
<genii> Bleh, work. Back in a few minutes
<blastery> This -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6921269/
<blastery> Maybe I could manually purge/remove one of those packages and reinstall after reboot?
<blastery> I can handle terminal/console, so it wouldn't be a big deal if the desktop doesnt start. I just want to have a clean system again :)
<genii> blastery: I think I would try something like: sudo apt-get install kde-workspace-bin=4:4.11.3-0ubuntu1
<genii> blastery: Apologies on lag, back and forth from computer
<blastery> E: Version '4:4.11.3-0ubuntu1' for 'kde-workspace-bin' was not found
<blastery> No problem, thank you very much for your support!
<genii> blastery: What says apt-cache policy kde-workspace-bin  ..?
<blastery> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6921294/
<genii> blastery: Probably best then to try the lower version listed: sudo ap-get install kde-workspace-bin=4:4.11.2-0ubuntu1
<genii> *apt-get   ( forgot a T there...)
<blastery> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6921308/
<blastery> :( something really got broken. isnt there some kind of reset to bring everything to the same version again?
<BluesKaj> genii, sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<blastery> Maybe I could try to upgrade to Kubuntu 14.04 Beta and everything will be upgraded to a common version?!
<genii> blastery: What says result of: ls /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-workspace-bin*    ..?
<genii> blastery: Don't upgrade without stable packages first!!
<genii> Meh, work again, AFK
<blastery_> Sorry my internet connection went away.
<blastery_> Did you write anything while I was offline?
<genii> blastery_: What says result of: ls /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-workspace-bin* ..?
<blastery_> /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-workspace-bin_4%3a4.11.5-0ubuntu0.1_amd64.deb
<genii> blastery_: ...and also not to try upgrading to 14.04 until your 13.10 is sorted out ;)
<blastery_> ok :) But it was just an idea that everything maybe would get to a commong version again...
<blastery_> maybe I could do apt-get clean?
<genii> blastery_: It will just get caught up even worse in unresolved dependencies, etc
<blastery_> ok then better not do it
<genii> !info kde-workspace-bin saucy
<ubottu> kde-workspace-bin (source: kde-workspace): core binaries for the KDE Plasma Workspace. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.11.5-0ubuntu0.1 (saucy), package size 1824 kB, installed size 8742 kB
<genii> !info kde-runtime-data saucy
<ubottu> kde-runtime-data (source: kde-runtime): shared data files for the KDE base runtime module. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.11.5-0ubuntu0.1 (saucy), package size 6661 kB, installed size 12433 kB
<genii> blastery_: Looks like your German mirror may have mixed versions available right now
<blastery_> so i could try changing the mirror
<blastery_> i'll try
<genii> blastery_: I would change all the de.archive.ubuntu.com to just archive.ubuntu.com   and then re-run the sudo apt-get update, and then check the available versions for kde-workspace-bin and kde-runtime-data to see if they match
<blastery_> in what file again?
<genii> blastery_: /etc/apt/sources.list
<blastery_> ok thanks.
<genii> AFK 3-5 minutes
<blastery_> It is updating now!
<blastery_> Your idea was great!
<blastery_> Thank you so much!
<blastery_> I switched to "us" update mirror.
<genii> blastery_: You're welcome :)
<blastery_> Have a nice day and the feeling you helped somebody ;)
<Zooru> BluesKaj: I have to tell you something
<BluesKaj> it's a shame the de repos aren't kept up to date
 * BluesKaj waits :)
<Zooru> I'm uploading the pic, 1 sec
<Zooru> BluesKaj: http://i.imgur.com/Oz0QdyD.jpg
<Zooru> I'm still waiting
<Zooru> after choosing network option
<Zooru> on the grub
<BluesKaj> recovery kernel nonexistent ?
<manny> hi
<Zooru> BluesKaj: what?
<BluesKaj> Zooru, in grub
<Zooru> Thisd option is inside the safe mode
<genii> BluesKaj: Some of the mirrors are maintained by individuals or small organizations and not always synchronized regularly, unfortunately
<Zooru> recovery mode
<Zooru> BluesKaj: ↑
<manny> can anybody help me with wireless connections?
<genii> !details | manny
<ubottu> manny: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<manny> there is no option foe enable wireless in kubuntu 13.10 in network settings?
<BluesKaj> Zooru, looks like your install or upgrade failed during the installation procedure
<Zooru> BluesKaj: yes that' what happened
<manny> there is no option foe enable wireless in kubuntu 13.10 in network settings?
<BluesKaj> Zooru, do you have separate / and /home partitions ?
<genii> manny: Are you able to use pastebin from that machine by the wired connection?
<manny> I haven't tried pastebin yet, but wired connection works fine
<genii> manny: If you can then, please pastebin result of: sudo rfkill list
<Zooru> BluesKaj: in that machine... no :/
<manny> sudo rfkill list
<manny> [sudo] password for pc:
<manny> 0: ideapad_wlan: Wireless LAN
<manny>         Soft blocked: no
<manny>         Hard blocked: no
<manny> 1: ideapad_bluetooth: Bluetooth
<manny>         Soft blocked: no
<manny>         Hard blocked: no
<manny> 5: hci0: Bluetooth
<manny>         Soft blocked: no
<manny>         Hard blocked: no
<BluesKaj> Zooru, suggest you try to reinstall
<lordievader> manny: Please use pastebin.
<lordievader> !paste | manny
<ubottu> manny: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Zooru> BluesKaj: it's possible to reinstall without deleting user's data?
<lordievader> manny: Could you pastebin the output of "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep SSID".
<genii> manny: Well, it's obviously seeing your wlan adapter since it's listed as the first one. and it's also not turned off in hardware or in software.
 * genii slides lordievader a small box of tasty cookies
<manny> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6921490/
<lordievader> manny: That is odd, could you pastebin the output of: lspci -k|grep -A2 Network
<manny> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6921505/
<genii> Looks like the wifi adapter in many Lenovo are problemmatic Broadcom types
<lordievader> manny: Did you install the driver for your Broadcom card?
<manny> yes
<genii> !broadcom | manny ...as according to the method described here?
<ubottu> manny ...as according to the method described here?: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<BluesKaj> lenovo here, no probs with BCM wifi
<genii> BluesKaj: Must be one of the lucky ones! ;)
<BluesKaj> well, it's 14.04, think wifi with BCM is solid on it, installs with ubiquity during the installation procedure, genii
<BluesKaj> Zooru, do yo have a live cd or media to usw to transfer/backup users files to another destination or pc /
<lordievader> manny: Can you answer genii's question?
<genii> BluesKaj: My old Gateway laptop I got so frustrated with the Broadcom card that I actually yanked it out and put an Atheros instead
<lordievader> genii: Got a very old Broadcom in my desktop, I'm actually quite happy with it. It supports monitor mode with injection :)
<manny> Actually I'm new to irc and not know what to say?
<genii> manny: Was the method you used to install the driver for your wireless card the same as in the link I gave from the bot, or was it some different way?
<manny> how to check if drivers are installed?
<genii> manny: sudo lshw -C network    ... there is a lot of output. But if a driver is loaded it's name will be in the line that starts with "configuration: .."
<genii> manny: Maybe just use the pastebin site for the output so we can read it instead
<manny> genii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6921570/
<lordievader> manny: "lspci k |grep -A2 Network" also gives you the driver.
<lordievader> Might be wrong here, but I don't think a driver is loaded for the broadcom.
<BluesKaj> another command, lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4 , should show the diver if loaded/installed
 * genii returns to his desk and commences reading
<genii> manny, lordievader: Yes, no driver is installed for the Broadcom
<genii> manny: I would suggest to follow the instructions previously given, at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<lordievader> genii: Was about to link to it.
<manny> sudo apt-get --reinstall install bcmwl-kernel-source. Does this command will work
<lordievader> manny: That is what the guide says ;)
<manny> lordievader: tried installing from this link but failed to install it. http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<lordievader> manny: It is in the repo, no need to download it from broadcom.
<lordievader> manny: Have you executed all of the precise commands that where listed for the STA driver?
<manny> not sure, tried this command sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<lordievader> manny: Ok, and those modprobe commands?
<tester56> p
<manny> which modprobe commands?
<lordievader> manny: The ones in the guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Installing_STA_drivers
<manny> error  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6921844/
<falsobuio_> hello there. i have dual boot laptop. with win8 and kubuntu. i want to delete all the partitions that have to do with win8. the first issue is that i have like 8 partitions and do not know which ones to delete.
<falsobuio_> i am sorry to have to resend this. I have a dual boot laptop. with win8 and kubuntu. i want to delete and merge all the partitions that have to do with win8. the first issue is that i have like 8 partitions and do not know which ones to delete.
<gomiboy> falsobuio_:  Applications -> System -> Kde partition manager From that program you can delete windows partitions, but if you want to extend your root linux partition you have to boot from a cd like systemrescuecd
<falsobuio_> gomiboy thanks for the reply it would not be urgent to extend my linux partition. just to delete everything that windows has on my HD. I will "merge" the partitions that have been formated to unallocated space after deleting all the unnecessary partitions. the issue now is that i cannot choose anything in partition manager as all the actions/buttons/etc are greyed out, like disabled.
<gomiboy> Probably because they are mounted, right click and select unmount
<falsobuio_> The file system on partition /dev/sda8 could not be unmounted.
<falsobuio_> and while i manage to unmount (on some) partitions, still the icons are disabled.
<gomiboy> falsobuio_: are you italian?
<falsobuio_> nope
<falsobuio_> but i speak:p
<gomiboy> so you know your nick means "false dark" :)
<falsobuio_> sure i do
<gomiboy> back to the problem... you say that on an unmounted windows partition everything is still disabled..
<falsobuio_> yeap
<gomiboy> did partition manager ask you for your password when you launched it?
<falsobuio_> yes and i entered it correctly
<gomiboy> does it recognize the windows partitions? They should have "ntfs" under "type"
<falsobuio_> check the printscreen
<falsobuio_> http://imageshack.com/a/img836/2651/pkag.png
<falsobuio_> u can see the disabled icons plus the ntfs of windows 8. F** windows create like 5-6 partitions, i do not know how many
<gomiboy> i see... and you have a efi system... of which i don't know much about...
<falsobuio_> efii?
<falsobuio_> cos'e efi??
<gomiboy> a sort of bios replacement to implement secure boot and other stuff... for sure you should stay away from sda2 or your system will not boot anymore...
<falsobuio_> uefi
<falsobuio_> oh ok
<falsobuio_> got it.
<falsobuio_> this is setup in bios and the boot options, while only like this win8 could be installed
<falsobuio_> no one can help me?
<falsobuio_> auitooo!
<topoi> random, but... i just had to declare that i've finally finished distro-hopping. Kubuntu is my home.
<topoi> there.
<topoi> also: Chakra is balls.
<falsobuio> mnio
<falsobuio> here is the parted -l
<falsobuio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6922344/
<fkm> To whoever (here/upstream/downstream) reverted the stepping on the KMix system-tray icon from 15% back to 5%: You are my hero! <3
<Poisoned_Dragon> lol
#kubuntu 2014-02-13
<dougl> can you change the background of the little window that appears on your desktop?
<Poisoned_Dragon> ?
<javas> hi
<javas> anybody?
<valorie> dougl: what little window?
<dougl> valorie, not really a window as much as an area that has a transparrent background... desktop folder?
<dougl> I drag my apps there for launching purposes
<hikenboot> hello can I setup a vpn connection in kde on ubuntu...how exactly do I actually initiate the vpn connection?
<hikenboot> very confusing but I figured it out thanks
<faizal> dear
<faizal> any help me. i am newbie to use kubuntu
<faizal> i have any problem with printer from share windows network
<arvind_> .
<arvind_kalyan> Hi
<lordievader> Good morning.
<trung_> is there a reason why Chrome's tabs fonts are really bad and does not seem to be affected by anything?
<ikonia> are they built into the application ?
<trung_> Title bar font can be changed in KDE system settings but tab font is as ugly asever
<ikonia> rather than a dynamic option ?
<trung_> they have an option to change font in options but it doesn't seem to matter
<trung_> this is so lame, I'll probably go back to firefox
<trung_> if it wasn't for firefox being slow as hell
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<LucidGuy> Troubleshooting an issue with my system so I decided to mv/delete my .kde folder (Wanted to start from Scratch) .. after logging back in my dual screen setup was not configured?  I thought all that info was kept withing my xorg.conf (which I used to setup the screens)
<lordievader> LucidGuy: It was probably Kscreen that passed the setup to Xorg.
<LucidGuy> lordievader, I don't understand.. kscreen changed my xorg.conf file?
<lordievader> LucidGuy: No, Kscreen keeps track of the display configuration in KDE.
<LucidGuy> lordievader, ok, I still don't understand how its bypassing my xorg.conf file
<lordievader> Ah you have an xorg.conf file. Not sure how thing work if that exists. But it might be that KDE prefers kscreen over xorg.conf.
<LucidGuy> I
<LucidGuy> I've never heard of kscreen.
<LucidGuy> From the sounds of it .. if a new user logs in they will also loose the dual screen setup.  That doesnt make sense
<lordievader> LucidGuy: What version of KDE are you running? Kscreen replaced something (cant recall what) in I believe KDE SC 4.11.x
<LucidGuy> kubuntu 12.04 .. I believe that 4.8.5
<lordievader> LucidGuy: Oh, that probably doesn't carry Kscreen yet.
<Avihay> Hi. I have processes of programs I killed still around. some of them are disk-sleeping, others don't. they don't react to any signal I try to send them. I want them DEAD! KILL THEM KILL THEM KILL THEM!!!! :-P
<|Frodo|> Avihay: "kill -9 <process-id>" doesn't work?
<Avihay> |Frodo|: no, I get no such process. a quick look in htop says the processes don't exist, so KSysGurd is lying to me :-<
<Avihay> thanks
<|Frodo|> Avihay: you're welcome
<mahfiaz> I got a kubuntu with plasma active, but when using touchscreen the mouse moves, but no clicks are recieved, terminal shows "Got touch without getting TouchBegin for id 265"
<mahfiaz> any advice?
<Walzmyn> I had a complete failure on 13.10 and reinstalled 12.04. Now all my plasmoids are trasnparent and I can't read them. How do I change this?
<W8KWA_Charles> The text on them or the background?
<guido_> hello
<W8KWA_Charles> hello guido_
<guido_> hiw are you
<W8KWA_Charles> Ok, have coffee, listening to linux voice podcasts, and helping where i can, you?
<Walzmyn> W8KWA_Charles: sorry, missed ya, the background preferably
<W8KWA_Charles> Thats uasaly tied in with the "Desktop Themes", have you tried changeing it
<W8KWA_Charles> see if it cycles
 * Walzmyn looks
<Walzmyn> OK, that's changing it, just have to find something that works
<Walzmyn> W8KWA_Charles: thanks
<W8KWA_Charles> Walzmyn: welcome
<trhawk> Hi! Is this a proper place to ask for help with some kubuntu updating problems?
<BluesKaj> trhawk, yes
<W8KWA_Charles> trhawk: one of them yep
<trhawk> my problem: "libnss3-1d : Depends: libnss3 (= 3.15.3.1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1) but 3.15.4-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 is installed"
<trhawk> any ideas how to upgrade this broken package?
<genii> !info libnss3 precise
<ubottu> libnss3 (source: nss): Network Security Service libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 3.15.4-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (precise), package size 1265 kB, installed size 3181 kB
<genii> !info libnss3-1d precise
<ubottu> libnss3-1d (source: nss): Network Security Service libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 3.15.4-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (precise), package size 13 kB, installed size 82 kB
<genii> trhawk: Looks like your libnss3-1d it wants to install is too old.
<genii> trhawk: I might try: sudo apt-get update    ... and then see if: apt-cache policy libnss3-1d shows the version available to install which the bot shows ( 3.15.4-whatever )
<trhawk>   Installed: 3.15.3.1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
<trhawk>   Candidate: 3.15.4-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
<genii> trhawk: There ya go.
<trhawk> but how? (long day, my head is spinning ;-)
<genii> trhawk: At this point now, sudo apt-get upgrade   ...should put the right version
<trhawk> Reading package lists... Done
<trhawk> Building dependency tree
<trhawk> Reading state information... Done
<trhawk> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<trhawk> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<trhawk>  libnss3-1d : Depends: libnss3 (= 3.15.3.1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1) but 3.15.4-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 is installed
<trhawk> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<trhawk> -f upgrade? gives a very long scary list
<genii> trhawk: Instead then: sudo apt-get install libnss3-1d=3.15.4-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
<trhawk_> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of libnss3-1d:
<trhawk_>  libnss3-1d depends on libnss3 (= 3.15.3.1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1); however:
<trhawk_>   Version of libnss3 on system is 3.15.4-0ubuntu0.12.04.1.
<trhawk_> dpkg: error processing libnss3-1d (--configure):
<trhawk_>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<trhawk_> I have no idea how a newer libnss3 got installed breaking some not yet (?) configured older libnss3-1d?
<trhawk_> genii: thx, anyway. I'll have a try with -f upgrade, and if that doesn't work I'm going to remove and reinstall libnss-1d and tons of dependencies :-(
<genii> trhawk_: You'll likely need to clear out the old cruft first with the: sudo apt-get -f install   .... and then re-run after: sudo apt-get upgrade ...apologies on lag, back and forth from computer
<trhawk_> genii: no worries. thx for helping.
<trhawk_> genii: no success: won't let me upgrade or install newer libnss3-1d
<genii> trhawk_: What says result of: ls /var/cache/apt/archives/libnss3-1d*
<trhawk_> genii: /var/cache/apt/archives/libnss3-1d_3.15.4-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_amd64.deb
<genii> trhawk_: OK. So then:  sudo dpkg -i --ignore-depends /var/cache/apt/archives/libnss3-1d_3.15.4-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_amd64.deb
<genii> Sorry, may be --force-depends instead, but you get the idea
<trhawk_> genii: hurray! You me hero for today! --force-depends did the trick!
<trhawk_> *my
<genii> trhawk_: You're welcome :) Odd that telling it earlier though to install specifically that one didn't take. Hopefully your system stays unstuck now!
<trhawk_> genii: hope so, too. Again, thx alot and CU
 * genii makes more coffee
<dougl> what is it called when all your apps shrink and fill your screen with miature views of app windows?
<rberg> "present windows"
<dougl> rberg present windows? can I do that with a hot key?
<dougl> rberg, thanks :)
#kubuntu 2014-02-14
<Saigo_no_Seimate> -_-
<not_found> *yawn*
<ElTimo> How can I stop Windows from settings itself to the highest boot priority every time I boot it? I don't know if this is the right place to ask, but I don't know where else to go.
<not_found> if you are choosing what OS to run from GRUB you can set the boot priority there... a quick search gives me this - http://askubuntu.com/questions/100232/how-do-i-change-the-grub-boot-order
<ElTimo> not_found: It's actually completely bypassing GRUB. It's quite rude.
<ElTimo> Not to mention unbelievably annoying.
<ElTimo> Ok, the problem seems to be related to the fact that I have an entry for a previous Ubuntu install that confuses UEFI. How can I get rid of it?
<not_found> ah I have no ideas when it comes to UEFI... I have been disabling it and booting legacy myself... hope someone else is up and has a clue
<ElTimo> I /think/ I fixed it.
<ElTimo> I had two entries for ubuntu, it turns out.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<dougl> I lost my bluetooth utility that was in the panel - does anyone know what it is called so I can get it back?
<jussi> dougl: have you checked your bluetooth HW swith is on ?
<dougl> jussi, no turned on my headset and it auto connected but there are more blutooth gizmos I have that do not auto connect
<jussi> dougl: and it isnt in the little pop up part of the menu ?
<jussi> err tray
<dougl> jussi, no looked there too
<natacus123> im looking for a good/easy to use IM client that works for yahoo/skype
<dougl> natacus123, waht did google say?
<jussi> dougl: right click the tray, system tray settings
<natacus123> dougl: pidgin, which i hate
<dougl> I use skype for ubuntu
<jussi> natacus123: ktp ?
<dougl> jussi looking now thanks
<dougl> jussi, no mention of bluetooth in there
<natacus123> jussi: dont know it , cant find it in repo
<jussi> natacus123: it should be installed by default
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<jussi> natacus123: internet -> kde im contacts
<cgismyname> Hello, I'm having a peasky GUI problem.  Without touching the keyboard my windows randomly resize and move.  Sometimes my search bar (the one that comes up when windows key is pressed) randomly comes up too
<cgismyname> a lot of times in vim or firefox this symbol (move window?) randomly comes up: http://imgur.com/p8ITmLL
<Poisoned_Dragon> is this a desktop, or laptop?
<cgismyname> laptop
<cgismyname> I thought maybe the touchpad was maybe causing it.  But even when I'm not typing it happens.
<Poisoned_Dragon> :(
<cgismyname> (or not touching the computer at all)
<Poisoned_Dragon> can you disable the touchpad with a keyboard shortcut?
<cgismyname> yeah I'll give that a shot.
<cgismyname> Do you know if it's common for swiping or other touchpad events to fire randomly?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Well, lets prove what's what, first.
<Poisoned_Dragon> if it still acts up with the touch pad off, it's possibly the kb.
<Poisoned_Dragon> If it calms down, it was the touchpad.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Whether that means it's off, or just over sensitive, google is your friend.
<cgismyname> it just happened again when the touchpad was disabled.  This "Konversation" window just randomly resized
<Poisoned_Dragon> Might be your kb firing keys.
<Poisoned_Dragon> you would have to be savvy with taking laptops apart to prove it.
<Poisoned_Dragon> if you can disconnect it internally, then plug in a usb. You would be able to know for sure.
<Poisoned_Dragon> *a usb kb.
<cgismyname> ah that's a good idea.
<cgismyname> I'm going to try to disable all the window resizing shortcuts too...
<Poisoned_Dragon> good idea
<zsw_> hello i need help
<zsw_> #kubuntu-offtopic
<zsw_> hi
<zsw_> cydrobolt i got banned from kali-linux
<Cydrobolt> um
<IdleOne> zsw_: aka zack: Please don't highlight random users. Also please stop being a nuisance in general.
<zsw_> suck it
<zsw_> whats a really good free os
<zsw_> hello
<zsw_> IdleOne/ http://www.123rf.com/photo_3172713_upset-businessman-giving-middle-finger-to-boss-dof-focus-on-hand.html
<IdleOne> well that was not nice
<pietro10> Hi. GTK+ programs running in KDE do not use the proper kerning, letter spacing, etc. as evidenced by other KDE programs. Oddly, Firefox looks right, but the GTK+ standard dialogue boxes it uses don't. I have gtk*-engines-oxygen installed; this appears to happen regardless of engine. I tried installing gnom,e-settings-daemon, but that dind't work. What can I do? Thanks.
<pietro10> ok my thing seems to be an issue with cairo?...
<chiaraesamuele__> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<genii> chiaraesamuele__: Please don't do that. Do you have some question about your Kubuntu?
<chiaraesamuele__> The desk are blue
<chiaraesamuele__> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>><<
<genii> chiaraesamuele__: If you keep spamming I will be forced to remove you from the channel.
<genii> chiaraesamuele__: Consider yourself warned.
<chiaraesamuele__> <>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<>>>><<<<<<<<>>>><<<<>>>>><<<<>>>>>><<<>>>><<<<<>>>><<<<<<>>>><<<<<<<<<<<>>>><
<chiaraesamuele__> <>>>>>><<<<>>>>><<>>>>>>><<<<<<<>>>>>>><<<>>>><<<>>>><<<>>>>><<<<<<>>>>>>><<>>>><<<<>>>><<<<>>>>><<<>>>><<<<<>>><<<<<>>><<<<>>>><<<>>>><<<<>>>>>><<<>>>>><<<>>>><<<<>>>>><<<>>>>><<<<>>>>><<<<>>>>>><<<>>>><<<<<>>>>>><<>>>>>>><<>>>>>><<<>>>>>><<>>><<<<<>>>><<<<>>>><<<<>>>>><<<<>>>>><<>>>>>><<>>>><<<<>>>>><<<<>>>>><<<>>>>><<<<>>>>><<<>>>>><<<<>>>><<<<<>>>><<<<<<<<<>>>>><<<<>>>>><<>>>>>><<>>>>><<<>>>>><<<<>>>><<<<>>>><<<<>>>>><<<>>>>><<>>>>>><<>>><<<
<chiaraesamuele__> >>>>><>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<>>><<<>>>><<<<>>>><<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<
 * IdleOne takes hammer away from genii 
<IdleOne> your gonna put an eye out with that
<IdleOne> you're*
<genii> Hehe
<genii> IdleOne: Well, I tried to be polite.
<IdleOne> you did
<IdleOne> I was just worried it might be my eye
<IdleOne> :)
<BluesKaj> is there a full moon? the lunes seem to be more populous today
<Pici> yes
<genii> BluesKaj: Actually I think it may be
 * genii slides Pici a delicious beverage
<BluesKaj> genii, yes it is full
<pietro10> [13:55] <pietro10> oh here's some fun
<pietro10> [13:55] <pietro10> the KDE session locker is ALSO using the wrong font kerning!
<genii> Wish I knew more about the font system.
<pietro10> My laptop is picking up network printers from school and what not; how do I disable that? Thanks.
<zsw_> can someone help me use aircrack-ng
<zsw_> hello
<genii> zsw_: Might want to try #aircrack-ng channel
<zsw_> theres a ch for that!
<zsw_> * -                  .88888888:.
<zsw_> * -                 88888888.88888.
<zsw_> * -               .8888888888888888.
<zsw_> * -               888888888888888888
<zsw_> * -               88' _`88'_  `88888
<zsw_> * -               88 88 88 88  88888
<zsw_> * -               88_88_::_88_:88888
<zsw_> * -         .8888.'     :'     `'::`88:88888
<zsw_> * -        .8888        '         `.888:8888.
 * genii sighs
<genii> Fine.
<wolftune> is there a way to get multitouch on my *screen* to be recognized so I can use it for two-finger scrolling and such?
<aPpYe> I am running KDE, built from ubuntu mini.  It is connected to a TV via HDMI.  Whenever the TV is turned off, it ceases all communication with the computer, so the computer seems to think the "monitor" has been unplugged.
<aPpYe> This causes some programs to behave badly, since (i am guessing) there are no longer any X screens to output to.  For example, transmission-qt segfaults once the tv is powered off.  This only happens with this specific TV … Anyone know a workaround?
#kubuntu 2014-02-15
<philipz> hi all, i tried out the kubuntu live cd with my laptop connected to my monitor and both screens loaded, but the bottom panel didnt show up. i wanted to know if i should be submitting this as a bug report
<philipz> hi all, i tried out the kubuntu live cd with my laptop connected to my monitor and both screens loaded, but the bottom panel didnt show up. i wanted to know if i should be submitting this as a bug report
<philipz> hi all, i was running the kubuntu live cd on my laptop while it was connected to an external monitor and both screens were active but the taskbar didnt appear on any of the screens and i was thinking if i should submit this as a bug report
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<przemek> test
<przemek> hello from where I can download lastest kernel ? I mean ftp server
<manohar> Why does Muon Discover show wrong download sizes for applications ?
<pietro10> well I now have more data on my fonts issue: if there's a fonts.conf file in my .config/fontconfig, then all programs display fonts incorrectly, not just GTK+ programs - this happened in the past, but at least now deleting fonts.conf fixes the KDE programs (which didn't happen before) - lack of fonts.conf, however, does not fix the GTK+ programs from rendering fonts incorrectly... Does KDE not use fontconfig by default or something?
<pietro10> actually, here's a picture; not sure why I didn't make one before - http://imgur.com/dyfjNcz left: GTK; right: KDE - I'm considering the GTK+ ones wrong
<letosantos> olá pessoal, boa tarde
<lordievader> !brazil | letosantos
<ubottu> letosantos: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<guido_> hi everybody
<guido_> mm che bella chat
<BluesKaj> !it | guido_
<ubottu> guido_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<rats_>  ln -s /opt/java/32/jre1.7.0_09/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<rats_> /opt/java/32/jre1.7.0_09/bin/ControlPanel
<Walzmyn> Is there away to make Dolphin rotate the preview of protrait pictures to the correct orentiation?
<karat> Hi
#kubuntu 2014-02-16
<karat> Google
<valorie> ?
<karat> Are you got it or against it?
<karat> for it*
<valorie> like any company, it's both good and bad
<karat> I've often wondered if Google is in favor of open source
<valorie> why?
<valorie> oh yes, they sponsor GSoC and GCi
<valorie> and have an open source division
<valorie> they sponsored our book sprint (KDE)
<valorie> they support Chromium, which is open source
<karat> If they are so much in favor of it... Why would they advertise that the project is to achieve a large paycheck in their ads?
<valorie> which ads?
<karat> And why would there be so much network traffic going on in the background
<valorie> and lets take this to off-topic
<valorie> #kubuntu-offtopic
<karat> the GSoC ads littered with bits of broken code
<valorie> this chan is for kubuntu support
<karat> well.. i'm having problems with my OS
<karat> And i'm wondering if it isn't a GSoC virus
<valorie> ?
<valorie> I've never heard of such a thing
<karat> My bios has been flashed, my android phone has picked up a market bug, (its in horrible shape) there is a google+ bug going around emailing each other contact information full of chainmail
<karat> Its one of the most in depth viruses in the google system i've ever seen in my life.... why are they worried about webpages?
<valorie> this has nothing to do with Kubuntu, sorry
<karat> And someone attempted to password lock my hdd
<karat> with the bios flash
<karat> This all came from my phone... I shit you not
<valorie> perhaps you should do a clean re-install then
<karat> It was done with busybox, the busybox was a tiny linux OS that was accessed remotely
<karat> I did, as well as encrypted my hdd
<karat> along with password protecting my bios and my stuff.... However it seems that the same code that is in these web pages has infected my desktop.  However my phone seems to be wirelessly accessing my compter upon boot (as network boot is enabled within the flashed bios)
<karat> At this point I could give you mac addresses (even though there are spoofed mac addys in my computer)
<karat> But i have a log file of an xterm battle of chown that was nearly hillarious
<karat> I could go on to explain more about it.... This is the most in depth virus I have ever seen in my life
<apb1963> Is there any reason I should not change my display manager from kdm to something else?
<karat> my akregator has been recoded to mimic muon to install things
<karat> And thats why I'm under the impression that this isn't at all the Google Summer of Code.... This is a virus
<karat> More of a group of hackers just having a ball on my phone and computer.
<karat> But i do have checksum numbers and mac adresses
<karat> very very interesting logs of netstat
<karat> So at this point I think i'm going to remove my sim card... remove my battery, flash my bios, usb stick install my os again after compiling it on a seperate computer... and go from there unless someone has a better suggestion
<karat> And turn this in to someone who can handle it... I'm in WAY over my head
<karat> They are doing all this through an exploit in my phone thats being logged in my laptop
<karat> I don't have any privledages to my phone at all... its not even MINE anymore
<valorie> you should be able to reset your phone to factory
<karat> Suggestions?
 * valorie goes off to dinner
<karat> Nope
<karat> Tried that
<karat> As i said before... i don't have the right -rw -rw -rw etc etc to my phone
<karat> Its been compromised
<karat> They could brick it at any time if they wanted
<karat> Which, in turn, is why i started logging activity on it
<karat> You wouldn't believe the activity
<karat> I can't even access google anymore on my phone... Nor can i access the internet on my laptop, except through my phone
<karat> Its quite the deal
<karat> If i had high speed internet.... I would be gone by now
<pietro10> Is there a way I can find out what a  GTK+ and a KDE program see as the fontconfig? so I can figure out why my GTK+ programs use different font rendering in the absence of fonts.conf - http://imgur.com/dyfjNcz (GTK left, KDE right) - Thanks.
<pietro10> Is there any other place (or another network?) where I can go to get help with my gtk+ apps on kde font problem if no one here knows?
<rohan> sometimes after my system resumes from suspend, lightdm does not show the login box at all.. it just shows the wallpaper and i am able to move the mouse pointer
<rohan> but i can't actually unlock the session to get back to KDE
<rohan> if i switch to a VT, i can see the processes still running.. chrome, konsole, for example. but i have no way to get to them because lightdm does not show the login box
<nova> I'm having a problem with ipv6, ufw, and google.  The firewall is blocking traffic from google from port 443 to a random port on my system, but I think it should be using a stateful connection and allowing it.  This might apply to any secure http services, and not jsut google, but I'm not certain.  Does anyone know why this might be happening?
<nova> It's making all google services impossible to use reliably unless I disable the firewall.  Making a rule isn't a viable option because the only consistent feature of the traffic is that it comes from port 443.  I don't want to allow traffic from any ip as long as it's coming from port 443, and even if I did, I tried it and the firewall still blocks it.
<valorie> nova, have you tried building a deny/allow hosts file?
<nova> ive made rules for the things i need to allow if thats what you mean
<nova> everything is working like it should, except https traffic over the ipv6 connection
<valorie> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<valorie> iptables is what I was trying to remember
<nova> if you mean making a rule to allow from specific hosts, I would have to know all the addresses of all the various google services, plus this might apply to all https servers not jsut google but I'm not certain
<nova> yeah im using ufw, which is jsut a frontend for iptables
<nova> im not using any ufw gui because they are all broken und useless
 * valorie goes away to watch the olympics
<nova> I'm using the standard setup, allow out/deny in
<valorie> best of luck, nova
<nova> ty
<rohan> sometimes after my system resumes from suspend, lightdm does not show the login box at all.. it just shows the wallpaper and i am able to move the mouse pointer
<rohan> but i can't actually unlock the session to get back to KDE
<rohan> if i switch to a VT, i can see the processes still running.. chrome, konsole, for example. but i have no way to get to them because lightdm does not show the login box
<naftilos76> Hi i installed kubuntu 13.10 a week ago. My installation language was Greek. Sometime later i changed the language to English through System settings where i get to choose the preffered languages. At that time i saw that only Greek was there (right side) while on the left side contained all other languages.  So i added English to the right list and removed Greek  (moved it to the left side of available languages). The transition seemed to work for the
<naftilos76> English language. When i did the same thing reverting back to the Greek language then problems occured. The folders names in ~/ are unrecognisable, some words in the system settings are still in English. Dolphin does not show my favorite folders in ~/ in Greek but rather in an unrecognisable way. Does anybody have any experience with Greek or other languages on how to go back to my language?
<mahfiaz> naftilos76: you can just rename your folders the way you like
<nova> did you change the character set?
<naftilos76> I suppose i can do that but what about the stuff that are still in English?
<nova> utf-8 would be international and compatible i think
<naftilos76> I did not change any character set
<naftilos76> Everything on the hd are utf8
<mahfiaz> changing languages somehow must have done it for you
<nova> yeah verify that its utf-8 if you havent
<naftilos76> Something is obviously buggy. All i did was to change the language. I did not change anything else.
<nova> right
<naftilos76> How can i verify utf8?
<nova> its not file corruption is it?
<naftilos76> No no definitely not
<naftilos76> The favorites folders in my ~/ are old back from ubuntu Maverick 10.10
<naftilos76> Do you think that there may be an issue with the char set?
<mahfiaz> naftilos76: what does echo $LANG and echo $LC_ALL say?
<nova> did you try having both languages installed?
<nova> I think you can have both and toggle somehow
<nova> ill look into the character set thing see what i find
<naftilos76> at first i left both languages on the right list of preffered languages
<naftilos76> This is what i get! el_GR.ISO-8859-1
<naftilos76> This is wrong
<naftilos76> Greek ISO is 8859-7
<naftilos76> echo $LC_ALL returns nothing
<mahfiaz> naftilos76: there it is, you would always be better off with el_GR.UTF-8
<naftilos76> where do i find this setting?
<naftilos76> I didn't see any such settings in system settings
<mahfiaz> I would change it with: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<naftilos76> n it
<nova> yeah thats what i was looking for
<naftilos76> on it
<naftilos76> it gave me some errors
<naftilos76> let me pastebin
<naftilos76> http://pastebin.com/MPMM1qNF
<naftilos76> Can you pls have a look?
<mahfiaz> did you enable el_GR.UTF-8?
<mahfiaz> or are you trying to resort to english?
<naftilos76> I did not. I do not know how to do that. Running dpkg-reconfigure didn't ask me to do anything
<mahfiaz> oh, sorry, you did
<naftilos76> No, i want to go back to Greek
<naftilos76> el_GR.UTF-8
<mahfiaz> it did show you a text-based dialog where you can move around with arrows, tab, select with space and confirm with enter
<naftilos76> Nop
<mahfiaz> strange
<mahfiaz> anyway it shows that you have el_GR.UTF-8 generated
<nova> in the system settings gui, can you install both en_us and el_gr?
<naftilos76> Greek is already installed
<nova> and english us?
<naftilos76> Should i go back to English and then back to Greek
<naftilos76> Only Greek is installed right now
<nova> im thinking you can have both installed, and switch which the default is with dpkg-reconfigure
<nova> should be able to anyway
<naftilos76> I mean that only Greek is in the right list of preffered languages
<nova> yes, can you add both greek and english US?
<naftilos76> ok one sec
<nova> just a thought, maybe the transition didn't go right and having both there would help.
<mahfiaz> you can change the default locale in /etc/default/locale
<mahfiaz> and it should make everything back to normal
<mahfiaz> after a reboot probably
<nova> part of your errors were file not found stuff..maybe because the filenames are scrambled
<naftilos76> ok let me change the lang in settings first and see if that help after doing the reconfig
<naftilos76> yes i think you are right
<mahfiaz> nova: nope, these system files have only ASCII letters and look just fine
<naftilos76> ok i am gonna log out and back in for changes to take effect
<nova> naftilos take a look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/162391/how-do-i-fix-my-locale-issue
<naftilos76> Hi, i am back. Problem persists. No matter what i choose, when i do echo $LANG i get en_US.ISO-8859-1 or el_GR.SO-8859-1
<nova> http://askubuntu.com/questions/162391/how-do-i-fix-my-locale-issue
<naftilos76> for some reason ISO-8859-1 is selected
<naftilos76> let me do that
<nova> should it be 8859-7?
<naftilos76> i cannot beleive kde is still having such problems
<naftilos76> nop, probably utf
<nova> should probably be utf-8 either way
<naftilos76> 8859-7 used to be a selection back in the days of win95
<nova> but it looks like it isnt or wasnt
<naftilos76> ok let me see the links you entered
<lordievader> Good morning.
<nova> locale-gen might be the part you need
<nova> heres another link: http://www.flynsarmy.com/2011/04/fixing-perl-locale-errors-in-a-clean-ubuntu-install/
<nova> that one suggests a full reboot, maybe a logout isn't enough.
<naftilos76> rebooting
<jdoles> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=271934
<nova> any luck?
<ubottu> KDE bug 271934 in general "kded4 process grows on memory usage (possible leak)" [Normal,Reopened]
<jdoles> When are you going to fix that one?
<jdoles> It has been open for almost 3 years.
<jdoles> It has "we don't maintain KDE" written all over it.
<jdoles> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/747719
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 747719 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "kded4 eats memory like mad" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<nova> any luck?
<nova> naftilos76 any luck?
<naftilos76> I am working on it.
<jussi> hrm, how do I converta pdf to a certain sized png?
<naftilos76> I am changing the script in ~/.kde/env/setlocale.sh which basically sets the locale
<nova> take a screenshot of it?
<nova> hmmm
<lordievader> jussi: Maybe Gimp can read pdf's?
<jussi> nova: not really, I need to keep the transparency
<jussi> lordievader: ahh dammit, Ive not got gimp here yet... :(
<naftilos76> let me do a reboot and i will take as many screenshots as you want
<nova> oh no not you sorry
<lordievader> jussi: You are just an "apt-get install gimp" away from Gimp ;)
<jussi> lordievader: "convert" works, but gives me a tiny picture :/
<jussi> and convert man page is rubbish
<lordievader> jussi: Also when you set -size: http://www.imagemagick.org/script/convert.php
<lordievader> jussi: See also: http://www.imagemagick.org/script/command-line-options.php#size
<jussi> lordievader: ahh, my -size input options were poor.
<nova> I'm having a problem with ipv6, ufw, and google.  The firewall is blocking traffic from google from port 443 to a random port on my system, but I think it should be using a stateful connection and allowing it.  This might apply to any secure http services, and not jsut google, but I'm not certain.  Does anyone know why this might be happening?
<nova> It's making all google services impossible to use reliably unless I disable the firewall.  Making a rule isn't a viable option because the only consistent feature of the traffic is that it comes from port 443.  I don't want to allow traffic from any ip as long as it's coming from port 443, and even if I did, I tried it and the firewall still blocks it.
<naftilos76> Hi guys, the problem is fixed. The file ~/.kde/env/setlocales.sh is updated by the system settings gui when you change languages (add-remove from the right list of preffered languages). There are two lines of text in that file. The fist in my case is "export LANG=el_GR.UTF-8" and the second is "export LANGUAGE=el:en_US:en". The weird thing is that only the second line is updated when a change occurs in the locale settings in system settings gui.
<nova> cool glad you fixed it
<naftilos76> The first line was stuck to export LANG=el_GR.ISO-8859-1
<naftilos76> no matter what i did
<nova> strange
<naftilos76> so after changing the ISO-8859-1 to UTF-8 everything appeared as supposed to after a reboot
<naftilos76> It seems more like a bug
<naftilos76> Thanks for your time guys. I really appreciate it.
<naftilos76> nova, can please do a : cat ~/.kde/env/setlocale.sh for me ?
<nova> yes 1 sec
<nova> No such file or directory
<naftilos76> are you on kubuntu ?
<nova> i think normally that folder is empty
<nova> yes
<naftilos76> well maybe an older version
<naftilos76> i am on 13.10
<nova> though that will run during boot ibelieve
<nova> me too
<naftilos76> this runs while entering your session
<naftilos76> anyway, thanks
<nova> ive added a script to that folder to workaround another issue a few times..and on a fresh install of 13.10 that folder doesnt exist to begin with
<naftilos76> I have probably have it because i am using Greek
<nova> that would only apply to that user i think as well
<nova> not a system wide default
<naftilos76> The default locale couldn't be any other than English which is what you are using i guess
<naftilos76> Yes, it is for every user's session
<nova> yes the only thing i ever have to change i think is en_uk to en_us sometimes
<nova> so is anyone using ufw with ipv6?
<pietro10> well I built a fonts.conf that caused fc-match to produce the same output as it did before; now I just have to make sure KDE programs stay the same... next time I reboot; until then, thanks anyway
<nova> hmm?
<pietro10> http://imgur.com/dyfjNcz
<pietro10> left is tgkt, right is kde
<pietro10> I wanted gtk to look like kde, but without changing kde int he process; preivously I wasn't able to do this, I could make GTK look fine but not without changing KDE
<pietro10> now I get this: http://imgur.com/Cz7yoIG
<pietro10> it seems to look the same, though the list of numbers seems to be rendered somewhat differently, and I will need to rreboot to check konversation again
<nova> did you set the font in system settings / application appearance / gtk settings?
<nova> you're trying to match the font yes?
<nova> you should be able to set the kde font in system settings / application appearance / fonts, and the font for gtk in system settings / application appearance / gtk settings
<nova> here's a random question:  is there something like tail -f filename | column -t that actually works?
<nova> colum waits for the output from tail to end, but it doesn't end
<pietro10> nova: I was trying to set font rendering; the font itself is correct
<nova> ahh ok sorry
<John_John_> hi, i am new to linux. what's the differences between the official ubuntu and kubuntu besides the kde interface ?
<qdata> John_John_: not much really, Ubuntu has a Gnomish desktop and Kubuntu has a KDE desktop
<qdata> underneath is mostly all the same
<qdata> and niether is mutually exclusive either, for example KDE uses Gstreamer as and audio backend and that comes from gnomish land
<John_John_> repositories and package versions are all the same ? a re fully compatible ? the get their software updates and all from the same source ?
<qdata> yup
<qdata> and just because you choose to use KDE/Kubuntu desktop does not mean you cannot also run gnomish applications
<John_John_> to run gnomish apps i have to install gnome interface first ?
<qdata> not really
<John_John_> not really ? is that a yes or no ? sorry i am new here :)
<qdata> if you install something Gnomish the package manager will pull in any dependencies required
<John_John_> aha i get it now
<qdata> the first one will pull in a large chunk of gnome but not all of it; only what that app needs dependency wise
<John_John_> but all the time now u use the word gnomish and i already know that ubuntu uses another interface called "UNITY" wrong ?
<qdata> after that you'll find another app a;ready has a lot of dependencies satodfied and will pull in less and less
<qdata> I'm not a gnome person - in fact I despise it
<qdata> so I'm quite biased, but I think what you're asking is Unity is what Canonical made out of Gnome 3, or a fork thereof right before Gnome 3
<John_John_> from the little i have seen it i dont like it too. i like kde though and maybe xfce but i am not quite sure for that just yet
<John_John_> actually i would like to know how compatible is the unity to the official gnome 3
<qdata> I've used KDE for a very long time so I'm extremely biased, in spite of everything in KDE land not being perfection either
<John_John_> but tbh i like unity a lot better
<qdata> well I wouldn't know the answer to that
<qdata> what they're trying to do with unity is make one interface that works on phones, tablets, and desktops
<qdata> and is the same everywhere
<John_John_> right!!! that makes sense!!
<John_John_> so really i dont care about canonical's business plans right now i guess
<John_John_> i am gonna stick with the most featured whitch is kde i guess
<John_John_> if i would like lightness i would go xfce
<John_John_> is there a flavor for ubuntu xfce ??
<qdata> I've used LXDE on netbooks
<qdata> yes there is
<qdata> and LXDE recently combined with the Razor-Qt project to frift LXDE away from GTK and switch it to Qt
<John_John_> which means ??
<qdata> switching the underlying GUI toolkit
<qdata> the widget set toolkit for Gnomish stuff is GTK version something or other while KDE is based on the Qt toolkit
<John_John_> aha
<qdata> a GUI toolkit is collections of already pre-built GUI items like the corner of a window box or a drop down menu
<qdata> a desktop is built out of these, or on top of these if you will
<John_John_> now you mention that and because my profession is developer (but in microsoft .net world until now and i want to move to the linux world also) i have heard that many new frameworks invest in GTK 3 much and not so in QT am i mistaken here ? can you shed a light ?
<qdata> for example, just because you run KDE doesn't mean you cannot run Firefox - which is built as a GTK2 application
<qdata> I'm probably not the best person to answer that
<qdata> Qt has had a semi uncertain history at times
<John_John_> its ok no probs :)
<qdata> while GTK has been fairly stolid and stable
<qdata> Qt was once Trolltech as an open source company similar to a Redhat
<Yuuki> Hi all
<John_John_> can you please give me your unbiased opinion/comparison between ubuntu and mint ? i would appreciate much!
<John_John_> Yuuki: hi
<qdata> and it's commercial ownership has changed 2 or 3 times and some in open source view that as a semi uncertain future with doubts
<qdata> well I tried Mint when they started releasing KDE spins
<qdata> and it has some of the same flaws as al lthe other distros which are probably upstream KDE problems
<qdata> I suspect the Canonical people are patching KDE to fix things and either the patches aren't being propagated upstream or upstream isn't accepting them
<John_John_> and what's different in kubuntu then ? why aren't there flaws here ?
<John_John_> excuse me, is canonical behind kubuntu too ??
<qdata> Canonical engineers are ficinf them
<John_John_> unofficially in a sense ? or is canonical officially behind kubuntu ?
<qdata> Canonical allows for a community project to reorganize a software collection
<qdata> you have the commercial company but there are "connected" communities as well - just like Fedora is a community while RHEL from Red Hat is commercial
<qdata> same as openSUSE is to SUSE
<John_John_> so kubuntu is not a separate minority community of ubuntu right ?
<tsimpson> canonical don't sponsor kubuntu, but they do provide community resources
<qdata> so Kubuntu can be a community of open source developers and packagers with very close ties to the commercial entity
<tsimpson> blue systems sponsor kubuntu now
<qdata> yes
<qdata> exactly
<John_John_> i dont know who blue systems is all i know is who canonical is --> BILLIONAIRES
<tsimpson> hardly
<John_John_> no it's true, billionaires and enthusiasts too!!
<tsimpson> I don't think canonical has ever made a profit
<John_John_> that's why i am saying too!!!
<John_John_> that's why thay made linux that far
<qdata> as far as I know Mark S is the only rich guy
<John_John_> yes thats him i guess
<John_John_> anyways i dont wanna troll the discussion here
<qdata> and I haven't followed all that stuff so much, but my impression has always been he's from South Africa and not the US
<tsimpson> he is from South Africa, yes
<qdata> and he wants to create something for the rest of the world (eg non-US)
<John_John_> all i wanna say is i believe in canonical because the guys are the only ones up to this day that managed to bring linux to humanity
<tsimpson> Ubuntu is itself an African word
<qdata> so the rest of the world isn't completely dependent on Microsoft for everything all the time
<John_John_> so i go back to my first question and i am sorry to repeat it because i am a new user and i would like to choose my distro to begin with. does kubuntu deviates from ubuntu ?
<John_John_> i know so far it's not but i would like a confirmation from you too :)
<qdata> africa and third world in general is poor and can't really afford to pay billions to Microsoft but in order to modernize still need computers as a resource
<tsimpson> like all flavours, it shares the same core packages as Ubuntu but has a different UI, set of default applications, and default settings
<qdata> behind the scenes is the Debian packaging system
<John_John_> ok maybe these are better than unity (i hope so at least)
<pShubh> I building but got an error saying KdepimLIbs 4.12.4 required
<tsimpson> you can have both on the same system
<pShubh> Though the latest available is 4.11.5
<tsimpson> you just install kubuntu-desktop from an ubuntu install, or ubuntu-desktop from a kubuntu install
<John_John_> now you mentioned debian, have you used debian stable before ? how dows it compare to ubuntu ?
<tsimpson> and you can choose which to login to from the login screen
<John_John_> tsimpson: i didnt know that !!! really ??
<qdata> I've just recently spent two months evaluating Mint16, Manjaro, Sabayon, Fedora 20,a nd some others and I am back to Kubuntu because imho at this time it is the best place to get and run a KDE desktop
<tsimpson> John_John_: absolutely, they share exactly the same core OS components
<John_John_> qdata: what didn't you like in fedora 20 ??
<John_John_> tsimpson: is there a good graphical package manager in kubuntu ?
<qdata> first time I tried to set up KDEPIM it bombed with "failed to start Akonadi server..."
<tsimpson> there's muon
<John_John_> tsimpson: muon ?
<tsimpson> !muon
<ubottu> Muon is the current Kubuntu package manager. Please see http://jontheechidna.wordpress.com/2010/07/05/introducing-qapt-and-the-muon-package-manager/ for an overview
<qdata> and on something called "Release" stuff like should have been tested out before they called ut "Release"
<tsimpson> it's built on top of QApt
<John_John_> tsimpson: does ubuntu have the same gui package manager ?
<tsimpson> it has a different package manager
<tsimpson> both are built on top of the apt package manager though
<qdata> time for breakfast - catch you a little later on
<John_John_> yes me too i guess
<John_John_> one more question though
<John_John_> i have downloaded the 64 bit version but it says that the reccomended is the 32 bit. should i be worried ?
<tsimpson> as long as you have a 64 bit CPU (which most are these days) you don't need to be worried
<tsimpson> it's only recommended because the 32bit version works on both the older 32bit CPU and the newer 64bit ones
<tsimpson> but as the majority of systems are going to be 64bit, the recommendation will move to 64bit soon
<John_John_> thanks a lot guys..catch you a little later when i ll be needing help installing (as a virtual machine) and setting up things i want ok ?
<tsimpson> you probably won't have any trouble setting it up, just a few clicks and then grab a snack
<John_John_> i mean after installation, like installin apache, make apache viewable from host like http://kubuntu/index.html
<John_John_> you get my meaning right ?
<John_John_> i want linux for development purposes. to install maybe php mysql and the like]
<John_John_> but one step at the time
<John_John_> dont worry i am not new in computers, i am just new to linux :)
<tsimpson> you'll probably find this useful then: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/serverguide/web-servers.html
<John_John_> catch you a little later :)
<John_John_> so the official ubuntu docs apply to kubuntu right ?
<tsimpson> absolutely
<John_John_> ok really thanks
<tsimpson> certainly the server guide part
<John_John_> ok before i start installing i have a really important question for me. lets say that after a few months the new version comes out. am i forced to reinstall my system from scratch ? or there is a command to auto upgrade my entire system to the latest version ? for example from 13.10 to 14.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> John_John_: Yes you can upgrade from Saucy (13.10) to Trusty (14.04) when Trusty is released.
<ScottyK> hello! I'm running 13.10, and my machine has 8GB of RAM, with a 10GB swap. when I run free -m, I see that I only have 937MB free of RAM. Is this normal? I just have firefox, Konversaton, amarok & Ktorrent running right now.
<lordievader> ScottyK: The kernel is probably simply caching. A good read about this: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<ScottyK> lordievader - thanks for the link!
<lordievader> ScottyK: No problem :)
<ScottyK> BTW, how did you get my name in front to "light up"?
<BluesKaj> ScottyK, konversation>settings>configure konv>highlight>always highlight own nick
<ScottyK> BluesKaj - did you name highlight?
<BluesKaj> ScottyK, yes it does
<ScottyK> sweet, learned something new this morning, LOL
<BluesKaj> good
<dougl> morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> morning dougl
<dougl> lordievader was kicking around here too -> good morning there too
<lordievader> Hey dougl, how are you doing?
<dougl> lordievader, 14.04 testing very exciting these days, thank you.
<lordievader> dougl: On real or virtualized hardware?
<dougl> real lordievader - my asus g75v notebook
<lordievader> dougl: Whoo :) Have fun. If you find bugs be sure to report them ;)
<BluesKaj> 14.04 running well on this laptop as well
<dougl> very fun... one day something does not work the next it is fixed and then something else doesn't work - would be nice if I found a bug but devs are just too fast...
<dougl> although I think cups is buggered but have not had time to look as I noticed while printing off resume for interview and never looked at it again yet
<BluesKaj> dunno about cups, I gave up on printers a while back, when my all in one HP wouldn't work no matter what i tried
<BluesKaj> that was one of my more frustrating incidents with kubuntu
<zhang> 有没有用中文的呀？
<BluesKaj> !cn | zhang
<ubottu> zhang: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<zhang> thanks
<BluesKaj> np
<dougl> yeah - I don't know if it is cups, driver or samba share issue... and I don't even care, it will just be fun looking at it.
<BluesKaj> dougl, if it's a lexmark then linux support is nonexistent, unless it's commercial type printer
<dougl> No lexmark... that was the first(3) printers I tried then HP and settled on epson but could not pass up the deal on the samsung that is misbehving with jobs from 14.04 but 12.10 jobs from server are find.
<dougl> dinw
<dougl> fine even lol
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> I just pass on any print jobs to wife's w7 pc ... interesting that i needed to print only 2 docs in 2 yrs :)
<dougl> W7 is my print server too
<BluesKaj> the printer doesn't act as a print server, I just coped the text file over to her pc
<BluesKaj> I'm not happy with KDE printer support, it's one area I've always found lacking on kubuntu especially
<dougl> LOL - BluesKaj ... that is cheating :D
<BluesKaj> dougl, no need for a printer if it refuses to work despite all the tutorials that are supposed solve the problem, I've lost too much hair over printing on kubuntu already :)
<dougl> BluesKaj, agreed... I avoided it to the point of running another computer with windows - I think that qualifies as giving up too. I don't recall the details but my solution was connecting printers to windows box.
<BluesKaj> dougl, it's odd that I managed to have the HP printer act as a server on wife's pc for many yrs until 12.10 then just woudn't work anymore.
<dougl> ... if I recall correctly 10.10 was the last time I had ubuntu at that time connected directly to a printer... changed to Kubuntu after that thanks to unity.
<dougl> yes - 12.04 lts is when I changed printers to windows machine BluesKaj
<dougl> 12.04 got broke real quick so I did 12.10 when I fubar'd it beyond recovery...
<BluesKaj> we really don't print much anymore, anyway . any transaction receipts etc or important docs are backed up on 2 redundant hdd and usb drives for safety's sake/
<dougl> "the HP printer act as a server on wife's pc for many yrs until 12.10" did not print to the samba server printer BluesKaj ?
<dougl> or your wife's PC ran 12.10?
<BluesKaj> never used samba as a print server
<dougl> k
<BluesKaj> I used a networking setup, but my memory is so poor I can't recall the exact setup
<BluesKaj> maybe it was samba after all :)
<dougl> that is what I like about linux... the challenges never end - even when you figer them out you end up forgetting the next time you have a similar issue.
<BluesKaj> well, i tend to forget things, always had a poor memory for stuff once they stopped being important :)
<BluesKaj> stuff to do ...BBL
<BluesKaj> oops, forgot to plugin the power source, battery went down to 10%
<karat> Its me again :)
<karat> And yes, i know this is a fake network
<karat> At least i think it is :p... I'm quite the n00b
<karat> However, i have saved my computer and phone enough that i have open source signatures and makes
<karat> names*
<karat> Any of you enjoy distributing programs?
<karat> Because i sure could use some help getting rid of ice linux
<karat> Not to mention the remotely flashed bios on my computer
<umbi> ciao
<umbi> !list
<ubottu> umbi: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<karat> I'm looking for support!
<karat> I have one heck of an android virus
<karat> Chainfire got me
<karat> It was either Chainfire or ClockworkMOD
<karat> They very nearly bricked my android phone and the hdd on my computer (pw protected)
<karat> !list
<ubottu> karat: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<karat> Or... i suppose i could just start listing names until someone with a remote protocol looking at my screen gets interested
<karat> David Turner
<karat> Robert Wilhelm
<karat> WernerLemberg
<karat> Mark Brincombe
<karat> Arthur David Olson
<BluesKaj> karat, please stop that
<karat> Well... I seem to be having issues with someones software
<karat> And to be quite honest... I don't even know if i'm getting close
<karat> But there is someone quite capable of looking at my screen, and i know it
<karat> But i do know that i have their name...
<BluesKaj> karat, why not tell us what your issue is with kubuntu first
<BluesKaj> if youi have an android virus that's nothing to do with kubuntu
<karat> My bios has been flashed, my security has been compromised, I have a remote version of linux in my /tmp folder
<karat> I have a remote protocol set up on my desktop
<BluesKaj> which linux ?
<karat> I am running kubuntu 12.X
<karat> reckon has been way messy... it doesn't even access the internet
<karat> If i enable the debugger, and inspect the elements.... it all points to an open dns
<BluesKaj> ping opendns then
<karat> If i hit netstat -an
<karat> it goes on for about 3 pages
<karat> tcp        0      0 192.168.43.148:39280    64.32.24.176:8001       ESTABLISHED
<BluesKaj> well, until you decide what you want to fix, i'm not going to respond
<karat> Firstly... My permissions
<karat> I'm not even quite sure what i need to be chowning
<karat> Right now i have my connection bottlenecked so they can't mess with me horribly. However they are very much connected
<karat> This started because I paid for a program on google play that someone had pirated and redistributed i believe
<karat> yay for rooting your phone and not being intelligent enough to set a pw?
<karat> So... is there someone who can direct me to an appropriate channel where i might be able to find some resolve?
<karat> unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     28063    @/tmp/.ICE-unix/1703
<karat> can someone help me with that please... I'm not even sure what ice linux is
<BluesKaj> karat, try ##linux chat
<karat> its been a while since i've used irc... how do i join the channel please?
<BluesKaj> just click on ##linux
<evad3rs> we
<karat> ty
<evad3rs> come va ragazzi ?
<BluesKaj> !it | evad3rs
<ubottu> evad3rs: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<karat> how to i use nickserv?
<BluesKaj> !nickserv
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<BluesKaj> karat,^
<karat> thanks
<karat> but i can't access a website
<karat> !nickserv
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<crucerucalin>  Hi. I'm having some trouble with setting up a pppoe connection in kubuntu 13.10. It doesn't simply connects. How do I solve this ?
<dougl> Woot woot - got my 13.10 install fixed :)
 * dougl now dual booting 13.10 and 14.04...
<falsobuio>  I have a dual boot laptop. with win8 and kubuntu. i want to delete and merge all the partitions that have to do with win8. the first issue is that i have like 8 partitions and do not know which ones to delete.
<guido__> hi
<falsobuio> hi
<circ-user-rUPXK> join-server
<circ-user-rUPXK> nick
<foobar33> I have a laptop with 16GB ram and a 120GB SSD (no extra HDD space) how should I set up my swap partition?
<ahoneybun> foobar33: don't really need swap wuth 16gb ram
<ahoneybun> *with
<foobar33> alright
<foobar33> how do I make my mousepad turn off while I type?
<MobiusJedi> So, I accidentally broke kde, and can't get past the loading screen. I've rebuilt dependencies for kde, ran fsck, and am currently getting the error "initctl: event failed." I do have networking and root. Any ideas?
<MobiusJedi> foobar33, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#Disabling_Touchpad_while_Typing
<MobiusJedi> Well, I'm trying something. I'll be back.
#kubuntu 2015-02-09
<floown> dougl: I have desactivated the 3D acceleration and it works now
<Guest15259> ola
<mattnpat> Wha?
<Guest15259> brasileiro
<mattnpat> Someone talked?
<Guest15259> ???
<mattnpat> Have you tried turning it off and on?
<mattnpat> Edit fstab.
<Guest15259> help exit
<mattnpat> What?
<mattnpat> Help exit?
<Guest15259> ?
<Guest15259> sorry
<mattnpat> You need to exit something?
<Guest15259> i am from brasil
<Guest15259> bay
<mattnpat> Oh, I understand.
<mattnpat> Describe the problem.
<Guest15259> kkkk
<Guest15259> sorry
<Guest15259> no sping ingles
<Guest15259> no ingles
<Guest15259> sorry
<Guest15259> ate
<mattnpat> You don't speak english?
<mattnpat> Am I scaring you away?
<Guest15259> yes, no speak english
<mattnpat> Ugh.
<mattnpat> I don't believe you?
<mattnpat> I think?
<Guest15259> yes
<Guest15259> bay, bay
<mattnpat> Okay.
<mattnpat> Jesus christ, I should get my shit together.
<mattnpat> I don't even fucking use Kubuntu.
<mattnpat> Quassel just connected to this channel by default.
<mattnpat> Ugh.
<James0r> is this the channel for kde 5 support/talk ?
<James0r> having issues with kwin repeatedly crashing when i enable compositing. had no issues on kde4
<valorie> James0r, more on #ubuntu+1
<valorie> and issues with kwin, probably best on #plasma
<valorie> very early morning for the kwin devels though
<James0r> right right. i'm out in asia so used to long waits for replies :)
<James0r> valorie: thx. i'll try #plasma
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee_> good morning
<lordievader> Hey soee_, how are you?
<soee_> lordievader: im fine, you :) ?
<lordievader> Struggeling with a radeon driver.
<soee_> and i can't help you here :) i had never in my life any ati cards
<lordievader> soee_: It's also on gentoo.
<soee_> oh, even more unknown zone for me
<Lynoure> I have a weird network manager problem
<Lynoure> When I now try to connect to a VPN, the network manager says "Needs authorization" (that's normal), but the window asking for password does not show anywhere on either of my Activities
<Lynoure> How can I find it?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Captain_Haddock> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey Captain_Haddock
<designbybeck> Why do media keys on keyboards work out of the box with Ubuntu but not Kubuntu?
<lordievader> designbybeck: Because nothing has been bound to them?
<lordievader> designbybeck: Also please don't crosspost.
<designbybeck> not everyone is in the same channels... and them not being bound doesn't explain why they work in Ubuntu, but not Kubuntu. I don't know why that isn't a standard default in Kubuntu
<likemindead> Been a Xubuntu user for many years. Looking to try Kubuntu. Convince me?
<Captain_Haddock> likemindead: That's what the Live DVD is for :)
<designbybeck> likemindead, I do recommend trying out the Numix theme! Here is a good video showing how to set it up: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzlJsIXStg0
<likemindead> My laptop is eight years old, a Lenovo 3000 N100. I upped the RAM to the max 2GB. Think it will run Kubuntu well?
<lordievader> likemindead: Yes. Though browsers with a lot of tabs open will likely kill it.
<lordievader> My old laptop was a c2d with 2Gb ram, ran fine.
<likemindead> Score. I don't do much on here. Web browser, XChat, occasional LibreOffice, & some NES/SNES/SEGA emulation.
<lordievader> likemindead: Should suffice then ;) Try a live-dvd/usb I'd say.
<ngaio> What do I need to install to browse the Qt 5 docs? Qt 4 Assistant?
<wxl> so if i turn my bluetooth mouse off and back on, it doesn't connect. is that to be expected?
<rghvdberg> ok, I'm stupid ... can't change wallpaper of the desktop
<akazuko> ?
<alket> how do you mount the SSD from HDD ?
<bprompt_> alket:   come again?
<alket> bprompt_: actually problem is even deeper
<alket> i have 14.10 in SSD , 14.04 in HDD , when i boot with SSD , it starts as 14.10 but ends up with 14.04
<bprompt_> well... posting only a segment of the story, won't help eithetr
<alket> bprompt_: what i want ,is to transfer my files from HDD to SSD , im in SSD now, KDE Partition Manager shows SSD , but Dolphin doesn't
<bprompt_> alket:      what does kde partition manager say about it?   is it empty, does it have a partition in it? is it full?  does it have any data in it?
<bprompt_> about the hdd that is
<alket> bprompt_: https://paste.kde.org/pb21akoc2
<bprompt_> hmmm that doesn't look like the kde partition manager :/
<mattnpat> Come again?
<alket> also this https://paste.kde.org/pjkbna22n
<mattnpat> Do you have gparted?
<bprompt_> hehee, the paste above
<alket> now i tried from konsole
<alket> since/dev/sda1 looks like iit
<mattnpat> I'm not good with these things.
<alket> yeah, talk about it
<mattnpat> What what?
<mattnpat> Oh, sorry, wrong IRC.
<mattnpat> I'm using quassel.
<mattnpat> Damn.
<mattnpat> I'm supposed to be on some IRC for people with video games or something.
<mattnpat> Bye.
<alket> lol
#kubuntu 2015-02-10
<gonssal> Hi. Since a couple of days ago, Akregator permanently freezes everytime I start it or I switch to its tab in Kontact. The errors when I launch it from console can be found here: http://pastebin.com/530ZumxE
<gonssal> Any ideas why this is happening? I didn't change anything, just started happening.
<gonssal> Also it keeps eating 50% CPU while freezed.
<ussher_> I've just installed Kubuntu 14.04 LTS.  When i reboot it works fine until up to the login screen, then the loader icons.   After that the screen fails like the graphics drivers are wrong and I cant see anythign except colors.  I can get to ctrl+alt+F1 from the login screen, but if i use the GUI, after it logsin ctrl+alt+F1 stops working.  ideas?
<kass> bonjour , qui habite a france ?
<valorie> !fr | kass
<ubottu> kass: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Lynoure> Is there a good Activities Howto somewhere?
<Walex> Lynoure: hopefully not :-)
<Lynoure> Walex: why?
<Walex> Lynoure: activities are of somewhat questionable value I think.
<Walex> Lynoure: they are one of those fancy ideas that look fine but are not that useful in practice.
<Lynoure> Walex: As someone who has one laptop for work and private life, I would find them very useful
<Walex> Lynoure: I would recommend something far more radical then...
<Lynoure> Walex: but people say things like one being able to have same apps in different states in different activities, and I have not found quite how. or even how to get windows without title bar into a spesific activity
<Walex> Lynoure: you can run *two* X servers with two KDEs and different logins
<lordievader> Lynoure: I agree, it is nice to get a separation in your tasks.
<Lynoure> Walex: that adds a lot of time waste in switching.
<lordievader> Running two X servers is just plain ugly.
<lordievader> And asking for trouble.
<Walex> Lynoure: problem is all the activity-specific stuff works only for KDE apps, and I never use *just* KDE apps.
<lordievader> https://userbase.kde.org/Plasma#Activities
<lordievader> Walex: Activity specific stuff?
<Lynoure> Walex: I wonder if there would be a way to change that, somehow.
<Walex> Lynoure: the difficulty is that the config is not activity-dependent
<lordievader> Walex: Firefox, chromium, thunderbird, virt-manager work fine with activities.
<Lynoure> lordievader: I have not found a way to get Chromium do different user profiles in each... but I have not yet tried making a different alias that uses different config dir.
<Lynoure> lordievader: that's not quite a detailed howto. :)
<lordievader> I know...
<Lynoure> with Chromium+hangouts, I cannot even tell what Activity the hangouts window should go to (as no title bar)
<lordievader> Lynoure: That you can enable.
<Lynoure> There is probably some trick, I just don't know.
<lordievader> Lynoure: Right click and set it to use system borders.
<Lynoure> lordievader: right click does nothing
<lordievader> Lynoure: Right click the space next to the tabs.
<Lynoure> lordievader: what tabs?
<Lynoure> lordievader: I mean the hangouts window
<lordievader> Ah, I thought you were talking about Chromium...
<Lynoure> lordievader: the one that is a gray box with (")
<lordievader> I never use Hangouts.
<Lynoure> lordievader: I have the same problem with steam
<lordievader> Hehe, another thing I do not use.
<kass> Hi , who is from france ?
<lordievader> !france
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<lordievader> kass: Probably people in #ubuntu-fr ;)
<kass> thanks .
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Hey soee
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<cmt29> In the wicd wireless_settings.conf file, the manpage says that use_settings_globally should be 0|1. The KDE WICD gui automatically configures this as False|True. Does this matter?
<ngaio> what is the expected way to launch Qt Assistant when I have only Qt 5 development files installed? On my system I have /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/assistant (which works), and /usr/bin/assistant (which is looking for the Qt 4 version, and fails)
<vigneshrajkumar> test
<pet0> hello
<pet0> is there a way to get photos of iphone without installing apple software?
<Captain_Haddock> pet0: What happens when you plug the iPhone into your Kubuntu box's USB port?
<akiva-thinkpad> Hey all: Live Ask Ubuntu Anything live in 50 minutes: http://ubuntuonair.com | #ubuntu-on-air
<Captain_Haddock> What does that mean akiva-thinkpad?
<akiva-thinkpad> Captain_Haddock, its a google plus live session where you can ask the engineers of ubuntu any question,
<akiva-thinkpad> except support questions, like how can I clear my browser cache
<ngaio> akiva-thinkpad, is it a good place to ask how to submit a bug report regarding a kernel crash?
<Captain_Haddock> akiva-thinkpad: Thanks.
<akiva-thinkpad> ngaio, Not a bad question; you would get an answer, but not a tutorial if that makes sense :)
<ngaio> akiva-thinkpad, is there a tutorial already up somewhere? I read about it a few weeks ago, but I got lost in all the detail
<akiva-thinkpad> ngaio, woah good question... I think you may be best to ask on #ubuntu-kernel
<ngaio> akiva-thinkpad, okay great thanks! I'll do that
<akiva-thinkpad> ngaio, Likewise; Submitting a good quality bug report is very important to the open source eco system.
<ngaio> akiva-thinkpad, I agree! I have an external USB 3 drive that crashes the kernel 14.10 every time I insert. I'll now see if it does the same on 15.04. If I go offline then you know why hehehe
<spawn57> lol
<akiva-thinkpad> ha
<akiva-thinkpad> :S
<ngaio> oh wow it didn't crash... very good :-)
<pet0> Captain_Haddock: the photos folder seemed to be there but was empty
<pet0> gphoto2 downloaded the photos tho
<mevar> CIAOOOOOOO
<genii> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<MMAAUU> CIAOOOO
<MrSassyPants> I may have shot up my NetworkManager config, it no longer seems to work. How do I make it work again? (And I mean the kde applet that lets me look up & join wireless networks and stuff)
<MMAAUU> CIAOOO
<MMAAUU> !LIST
<ubottu> MMAAUU: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<beakus> Hello, I am trying to get my dual monitors going but system settings montitor/display does not give me the option
<beakus> Is there another way I can set up dual monitors, like command line?
<lordievader> beakus: How are they connected?
<beakus> through the monitor plug thingy
<beakus> Both to my desktop
<lordievader> beakus: Physically I mean.
<beakus> I never had this issue with them before
<beakus> It has 18 pins
<beakus> and a horizontal line
<beakus> So those times two
<lordievader> beakus: Vga, dvi, hdmi, display-port, etc...
<beakus> Maybe I need another distro, this distro probably stopped supporting dual monitors...
<beakus> Who uses that anymore?
<lordievader> beakus: Can you answer my questions please?
<beakus> the thing with the 18 pins and t he horizontal lines
<beakus> dvi
<lordievader> beakus: This one? http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/fb/DVI_Connector_Types.svg/2000px-DVI_Connector_Types.svg.png
<beakus> dvi
<lordievader> beakus: Right, okay. What is the output of 'xrandr'?
<lordievader> !paste | beakus
<ubottu> beakus: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<beakus> No protocol specified
<beakus> Can't open display :0
<lordievader> beakus: Do you have X running?
<beakus> yeah
<rberg_> are you running xrandr as a different user then you are logged in as?
<beakus> no
<beakus> just the one user, me
<rberg_> and not running it as root?
<beakus> no, just me
<rberg_> ok, becuase that can cause the error you got
<beakus> when I get into terminal, I still have to do sudo su
<lordievader> beakus: There is the error.
<lordievader> Why are you doing that?
<beakus> If I need to make a material change to the system, I do it as root
<beakus> Like install stuff
<lordievader> beakus: But you don't need it now. Just run xrandr as a mortal user.
<rberg_> if you insist on running xrandr as root then as your user run "xhost +"
<lordievader> Don't run xrandr as root, that is simply a bad idea.
<beakus> http://pastebin.com/h2KkcyPZ
<lordievader> Hmm, kscreen should detect them just fine. Anyhow with xrandr you can configure your displays from the command line: man xrandr
<beakus> ugh
<beakus> There is no kscreen
<beakus> just display and monitor
<beakus> must be a kde bug
<lordievader> beakus: That is kscreen ;)
<ehammer> Hi - I am new to linux.  I installed kubuntu on a hp2133 and really like the program but can't get my wireless card to work.  I try to activate it and it goes to 3% before it stops.  Any help would be awsome ty
<lordievader> ehammer: What wifi chip?
<ehammer> brodecam
<lordievader> ehammer: Heh, your in luck. Those are the worst. What is the output of 'lspci -k|grep -A2 Networking'?
<lordievader> !paste | ehammer
<ubottu> ehammer: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ehammer> broadcom corporation bcm4311 802.1a/b/a(rev 02)
<lordievader> ehammer: In a terminal: sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer"
<ehammer> do I need to be connected to the internet? ty
<ehammer> I see I do, okay hang on going to the modem
<ehammer> ty
<lordievader> ehammer: Yes.
<lordievader> That would be preferable.
<ehammer> okay, I did it, installed
<ehammer> what do I do next?
<lordievader> ehammer: Reboot, then you should be done.
<ehammer> okay, will check
<ehammer> now it is going to 50% and then circiling and showing the card again.  I press apply again and the same thing happens.  any ideas?
<ehammer> ty
<lordievader> ehammer: Hmm, what goes to 50%?
<ehammer> Driver managemt software
<lordievader> ehammer: Could you send a screenshot of that?
<lordievader> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<ehammer> okay hang on
<ehammer> what do you want a screen shot of the terminal and the software management?
<lordievader> ehammer: I want a screenshot of what you are doing.
<ehammer> okay, one min
<ehammer> okay, got the wirelss card to work, but how do I set it up to input the password?
<ehammer> ty
<ehammer> re did the command you sent me, took the second time I guess
<ehammer> Hi, can anyone tell me how to setup the network card ty all
<ehammer> Can anyone tell me where I go to signup to my internet on kubuntu?  I am new to it.  ty.   I am used to windows where it is on the side but don't see where to do it here
<ehammer> ty
<soee> ehammer: signup to internet ?
<ehammer> I recently got my wireless card to work, ty to the previous user, but now I don't see where I can select my wireless ssid to log onto
<ehammer> ty
<soee> ehammer: you should see available wirless connections in network manager,
<soee> there should be an icon on your panel in systray
<ehammer> havent seen it but let me look again
<soee> :]
<soee> ehammer: also what Kubuntu version are you running ?
<ehammer> one other question, I installed zorin before kubuntu and didn't realize I didn't format the drive, now when I boot I have the option of kubuntu or zorin, does anyone know how I can get rid of zorin without having to format the entire drive ty
<ehammer> I am not sure on the version, how do I find it?
<soee> got to System Settings -> About
<soee> or press Alt + F2
<soee> and type kinfocenter
<soee> there will be link to About sction
<ehammer> version 4.14.1
<ehammer> 32bit
<soee> no no, not this :)
<ehammer>  I don't see the network manager, do you know where it is located?
<ehammer> is that a bad version?
<soee> ehammer: press ALT + F2 and type: about-distro
<ehammer> kubuntu 14.10
<ehammer> sorry, see what you mean now, looked at the wrong part :p
<soee> valorie: can you help him ? i have to go
<ehammer> sometimes if I had a brain I would be dangerious ;)
#kubuntu 2015-02-11
<ehammer> can anyone tell me where the network manager is located? ty
<valorie> ehammer: located?
<valorie> soee: I'll try
<valorie> let me read up
<ehammer> valorie, no I don't see it
<ehammer> sorry for the delay
<ehammer> ty
<valorie> you mean you don't see the icon?
<valorie> you should be able to right-click in the taskbar and add icons, depending on your kubuntu version number
<valorie> it is not clear what you are running
<koppany> hello
<koppany> is anyone here?
 * valorie leaves for dinner; hope you get the help you need, ehammer
<pablo> lkkkllk
<pablo> ñññ
<pablo> ññlññ
<pablo> {ñ{ñ{
<soee> good morning
<kubuntu> hi all
<rosgani> hi all
<lordievader> Good morning.
<rosgani> hi
<lordievader> Hey rosgani, how are you?
<lordievader> rosgani: Please keep conversations in channel. Unasked PM'ing usually is frowned upon.
<lordievader> rosgani: I am doing good, though.
<lordievader> rosgani: Let's join #kubuntu-offtopic.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<mattnpat> Hey.
<mattnpat> I don't even use kubuntu, I think I'm using BSD, but have a nice day everyone.
<AciD`> what can you do when xorg uses 2.7GB of RAM? Is there a way to force xorg to flush some ram without killing every X apps ?
<BluesKaj> AciD`, i guess it depends on how many open apps require xorg
<AciD`> BluesKaj > all those I don't want to close :)
<AciD`> mainly kwin
<BluesKaj> then it looks like you have to lkive with it
<BluesKaj> live
<AciD`> :(
<BluesKaj> any open games etc?
<lordievader> Err, Xorg should not hold the ram of its children.
<lordievader> I don't have X anywhere in reach to check its memory usage here.
<AciD`> xrestop tells me kwin uses 2GB just for himself
<BluesKaj> AciD`, what are you using to monitor memory usage?
<AciD`> ^
<AciD`> (and ctrl+esc usually)
<AciD`> BluesKaj > I don't have any open game currently, but I had some yesterday with wine
<Captain_Haddock> Xorg is using 23MB memory + 156MB shared memory here.
<lordievader> As I figured, so if it uses 2.7Gb something is wrong...
<BluesKaj> AciD`, what is the exact number shown in xrestop for kwin?
<AciD`> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10173720
<AciD`> I missread, it's 2.3GB, not 2.7
<lordievader> AciD`: How much does top or ps report?
<AciD`> (or perhaps it changed since I restarted kwin 2 times now)
<lordievader> I might be reading wrong, but isn't it ~220 mb?
<AciD`> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10173782
<AciD`> weirdly, xrestop tells me kwin is taking all the xorg memory, but top does not picks up on that
<lordievader> AciD`: How much ram in in your system?
<AciD`> 16GB
<BluesKaj> AciD`, that's not Gb, that's mb from what I can see 213554K=213554000=21mb
<AciD`> http://i.imgur.com/e2Dlwil.png
<AciD`> 2.314GB ram, 1GB shared for Xorg
<BluesKaj> ok
<AciD`> since reloading kwin with `kwin --replace` (with or without compositing) did not solve the problem
<AciD`> I guess I'll have to reboot :(
<AciD`> except if you see another solution
<AciD`> after reboot, xorg uses 324MB, 830MB shared
<AciD`> far better
<Captain_Haddock> AciD`: That still seems high.
<AciD`> Captain_Haddock > it's at 175MB when starting (I use a 2560x1440 display btw)
<Captain_Haddock> Ah
<AciD`> when I launch firefox + freemind + inkscape it jumps up
<AciD`> (given those are not kde apps unfortunatly)
<AciD`> *qt
<lordievader> FWIW: X uses 20Mb here with 33Mb shared.
<lordievader> Full-HD resolution.
<johnn> after ysterday update kubuntu 14.10 plasma preview 64 is not working.
<johnn> systemd error: get error saying sddm userfailed somthing like that....
<StellaD> Καλησπερα, υπαρχει καποιος online να με βοηθησει σε εγκατασταση σε netbook παρακαλώ?
<lordievader> !ru | StellaD
<ubottu> StellaD: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<StellaD> English?
<ceibal_> Hoola
<jbwiv> guys, I'm running stock ubuntu 14.10, but would like to try plasma5. is the kubuntu-ppa/next the preferred way of doing this?
<BluesKaj> jbwiv, yes
<jbwiv> BluesKaj: ok, thanks. What's the best way to install without doing a full kubuntu-desktop install? I'd like to install it but maintain my normal ubuntu file associations, default apps, etc
<BluesKaj> jbwiv, add the ppa , update /upgrade then dist upgrade https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next
<jbwiv> BluesKaj: ok ,but won't that install the full kubuntu dist? For example, won't it replace lightdm with kdm, etc?
<BluesKaj> jbwiv, plasma is still under development so if you're on a production machine on the job etc I would wait til KDE5 is officially released
<jbwiv> BluesKaj: ok, fair enough. thank you
<jbwiv> I'll give it a shot in a vm
<BluesKaj> jbwiv, personally I'm not a big fan so far
<jbwiv> BluesKaj: oh really? that's a shame...I held high hopes ;)
<jbwiv> the state of the linux desktop is really sad. unity is broken, gnome3 isn't much better, and kde seems to be digressing as well
<BluesKaj> I'm testing 15.04 which has plasma 5,2 and KF5 and there are some annoyances, some more serious than others
<BluesKaj> jbwiv, yes I'm not liking the the direction that KDE is taking with plsama 5
<BluesKaj> 14.10 with plasma 4 is as solid and stable as anything I've used in linux
<serpardum> Software Updater comes up every day and says it wants to update. so I say install now, then it complains that some things are unsecure and I'll need to change the settings. But it never says *what* is unsecure or what settings to change. Anyone?
<serpardum> "Requires Installation of untruste dpackages This requires isntalling packages from unauthenticed sources". It doesn't say which package or what it's complaining about
<serpardum> There is no details or log to look at I can see either
<serpardum> any why my calender is in spanish I don't think I'll ever figure out
<mr-rich> serpardum: have you added any third party repos?
<serpardum> Hmmm. I've isolated it to plex home theatre which doesn't worka nd needs an update anyway
<designbybeck_> If my computer goes to sleep or if I lock it and go away for awhile, kwin pegs the CPU at 100% (or higher oddly) and I can't the screen will not let me interact with anything, so I have to go to a TTY and kill kwin, then go back and start it
<designbybeck_> This happened with Kubuntu 14.10 and then I did a clean install of 14.04.1 and it still does it
<designbybeck_> I have installed the latest NVIDIA driver
<designbybeck_> but seemed it was doing it with or without that installed
<rberg_> I have been having a issue where plasma freezes for a few min when my laptop wakes up, by freeze I mean the clock doesnt update and clicking on anything in the tray does nothing until it unfreezes then everything I clicked on opens.. does anyone know what can be done about this annoyance?
<rberg_> oh and the reason I believe its plasma is because if I attempt to suspend again it will fail and dmesg reports plasma as the reason it was unable to freeze
<rberg_> my problem seems to be related to laptop-mode-tools. with that removed I cannot reproduce
<ac101> irc://irc.quakenet.org/assaultcube
<ac101> server=irc://irc.quakenet.org/assaultcube
#kubuntu 2015-02-12
<james0r> anyone know where i can find a dark evolvre plasma theme that matches the new dark panel kde5 has?
<knightsword> Anyone awake? I have a DVD drive issue I have been wracking my brains out for days.
<silentfox> afk
<silentfox> back
<silentfox> afk
<silentfox> back
<silentfox> afk
<silentfox> back
<mattnpat> So, remember when I What?
<knightsword> I'm having an issue with a second DVD drive on this linux box. When I drop a disk into /dev/sr1, no software will read the data on the medium. Handbrake won't load the data, k3b won't identify the disk, nothing will load the data on the medium. I've tried everything. Moved the drive cables to different ports, changed the BIOS settings. The closest I got, was moving the cables onto the main SATA ports (0-3) and setting the ports
<knightsword> to AHCI. And that got the drives working for a while, but now, /dev/sr1 will not recognize anything placed on the drive again. I have independently verified that the drives are functional.
<knightsword> I'm having an issue with a second DVD drive on this linux box. When I drop a disk into /dev/sr1, no software will read the data on the medium. Handbrake won't load the data, k3b won't identify the disk, nothing will load the data on the medium. I've tried everything. Moved the drive cables to different ports, changed the BIOS settings. The closest I got, was moving the cables onto the main SATA ports (0-3) and setting the ports
<knightsword> to AHCI. And that got the drives working for a while, but now, /dev/sr1 will not recognize anything placed on the drive again. I have independently verified that the drives are functional.
<knightsword> I'm having an issue with a second DVD drive on this linux box. When I drop a disk into /dev/sr1, no software will read the data on the medium. Handbrake won't load the data, k3b won't identify the disk, nothing will load the data on the medium. I've tried everything. Moved the drive cables to different ports, changed the BIOS settings. The closest I got, was moving the cables onto the main SATA ports (0-3) and setting the ports
<knightsword> to AHCI. And that got the drives working for a while, but now, /dev/sr1 will not recognize anything placed on the drive again. I have independently verified that the drives are functional.
<knightsword> I'm having an issue with a second DVD drive on this linux box. When I drop a disk into /dev/sr1, no software will read the data on the medium. Handbrake won't load the data, k3b won't identify the disk, nothing will load the data on the medium. I've tried everything. Moved the drive cables to different ports, changed the BIOS settings. The closest I got, was moving the cables onto the main SATA ports (0-3) and setting the ports
<knightsword> to AHCI. And that got the drives working for a while, but now, /dev/sr1 will not recognize anything placed on the drive again. I have independently verified that the drives are functional.
<Walex> knightsword that's a lot of text and that does not work well on IRC
<Walex> knightsword it is most likely that you have a hardware issue.
<soee> good morning
<liuxingyu> hi
<liuxingyu> QQ怎么装啊
<yossarianuk> hi - is kde 4.14.3 going to be built for kubuntu ?
<yossarianuk> i have 14.10 + ppa - its only on 4.14.2
<Riddell> yossarianuk: we have no plans for that
<Marleyx> Hi / Hola!
<Marleyx> Alguien sabe porqué ahora el sistema no me monta los pendrive?
<Marleyx> Somebody knows why the system don't recognize now my pendrives?
<hateball> Marleyx: type "dmesg" into a terminal after pluggin it in
<hateball> it might give you some hints
<Marleyx> welcome
<Marleyx> the problem is that before was working ok
<Marleyx> but now not
<Marleyx> maybe some upgrade, maybe my fingers on incorrect place
<hateball> Yes, but it might have been corrupted or something. Which should show if you type dmesg
<hateball> like "bla blah marked as dirty" or whatever
<Marleyx> [ 7952.520035] usb 1-5: new high-speed USB device number 8 using ehci-pci
<Marleyx> [ 7952.657720] usb 1-5: New USB device found, idVendor=13fe, idProduct=4100
<Marleyx> [ 7952.657726] usb 1-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3
<Marleyx> [ 7952.657730] usb 1-5: Product: USB DISK 2.0
<Marleyx> [ 7952.657734] usb 1-5: Manufacturer:
<hateball> !paste
<Marleyx> [ 7952.657737] usb 1-5: SerialNumber: 9000953F30FFFF32
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<unopaste> Marleyx you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Marleyx> all seems ok
<Marleyx> thanks unopaste
<Marleyx> but not auto device
<Marleyx> and nothing changes in dolphin
<hateball> I didnt see the last lines
<Marleyx> scsi6 : usb-storage 1-5:1.0
<Marleyx> scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access              USB DISK 2.0     PMAP PQ: 0 ANSI: 4
<hateball> !paste
<hateball> much easier
<Marleyx> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Marleyx> !paste
<Marleyx> sorry, I don't know how it works.
<hateball> the idea is that you paste the output from dmesg into paste.ubuntu.com and then give us the url here
<Marleyx> ok
<hateball> then we can see all the lines, no risk to be muted
<hateball> or you could also do "sudo apt-get install -y pastebinit && dmesg|pastebinit"
<Marleyx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10185607/
<Marleyx> !paste
<hateball> hmmm
<hateball> there's no mention of it being assigned to sdbX or some such
<Marleyx> no, but why not makes auto assignation?
<hateball> Do you know if the partitions are OK? "sudo blkid" should show everything
<Marleyx> yes, in other computer works,
<hateball> ah
<Marleyx> but here, any pen and sd works
<Marleyx> no works
<hateball> well, if you run sudo blkid, does it list the partitions at all?
<Marleyx> I'm waiting response from blkid,
<Marleyx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10185622/
<hateball> actually you may not need sudo with blkid, but oh well
<Marleyx> sdh1, i think
<hateball> Yeah, that seems like it should be it
<hateball> And that doesnt show up in Dolphin
<hateball> ?
<Marleyx> no
<Marleyx> is for that i'm here :) it's rare, not normal
<hateball> Marleyx: Do you get a notification about removable device? There should be a thing in your system tray
<Marleyx> no, nothing
<Marleyx> i have activated automount in preferences
<hateball> hmmmmmmmmm
<hateball> Marleyx: if you run "mount", does it show sdh mounted anywhere?
<Marleyx> mount sdh ?
<Marleyx> nothing else?
<hateball> no no, just "mount"
<hateball> it will show everything that is mounted
<hateball> if it has automatically mounted somewhere weird maybe
<Marleyx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10185653/
<hateball> typically it should by "dev/sdh1 mounted as /media/$user/$devicelabel"
<Marleyx> thanks hateball for your help
<Marleyx> maybe is hardware, because the sd target don't makes anithing in dmesg
<Marleyx> but in other ports, other pen drive: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10185787/
<hateball> yeah that's how it should be
<hateball> hmmm
<hateball> maybe there is something weird with the partition table
<hateball> still, it shows when you run blkid
<Marleyx> and this pen and this port its sure that works: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10185797/
<Marleyx> same: '/dev/sdh1: UUID="C858-68CA" TYPE="vfat"
<lordievader> Good morning.
<rghvdberg> morning
<lordievader> Hey rghvdberg, how are you doing?
<rghvdberg> fine :-) transcribing music
<yossarianuk> Riddell: ok so no kde 4.14.3 for any kubuntu version ?
<yossarianuk> (I guess you guys are busy with plasma 5.2.x...)
<Riddell> right
<BluesKaj> Greetings from the Great White North
<torah> ....
<archetech> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debconf-kde/+bug/1420291
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1420291 in debconf-kde (Ubuntu) "Please update debconf-kde to 1.0.1" [Undecided,Fix released]
<archetech> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/debconf-kde-data_1.0.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb (--unpack):
<archetech>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/locale/nb/LC_MESSAGES/libdebconf-kde.mo', which is also in package libdebconf-kde0 0.3-1
<archetech> apt cant find this file  at http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/feburary/
<lordievader> archetech: You can force dpkg to overwrite those files.
<archetech> ok  instll -f insnt working
<archetech> is there a dpkg cmd?
<lordievader> archetech: dpkg -i --force-overwrite <path-to-.deb>
<archetech>  sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite debconf-kde-data
<archetech> no such file
<archetech> ok full path worked
<lordievader> archetech: Yes, you need the full path.
<archetech> rebooting   to watch it die  brb
<archetech> back to normal  yay     muon updater still dies when launched  on vivid
<lordievader> archetech: Any errors?
<archetech> nope  syslog clear
<lordievader> archetech: Run the updater from the konsole.
<archetech> muon
<archetech> The program 'muon' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<archetech> sudo apt-get install muon
<lordievader> archetech: Hit tab a few times, I'm not sure how it is called, but Muon is the software center, not the updater.
<archetech> apt-get install muon    still dies   gets a little further though
<lordievader> archetech: Could you paste the output of that command?
<lordievader> !paste | archetech
<ubottu> archetech: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<archetech> it works from konsole  sudo muon
<archetech> http://ix.io/gic
<archetech> paste is fo when it does come up
<archetech> for
<archetech> runs ok from cmd line
<LoonyCan> hi
<soee> hiho
<LoonyCan> i'm confused
<soee> :-)
<LoonyCan> hi
#kubuntu 2015-02-13
<key> e
<sirKrono> ku
<slyde> i have no flash player
<slyde> plzz help
<valorie> slyde: what exactly is going on?
<slyde> i cant watch vids   period
<valorie> what version of kubuntu are you running, did flash used to work, did you recently update, etc. etc.
<valorie> vids work here
<slyde> updated everything kubuntu 14.4
<valorie> 14.04, or 14.10?
<valorie> there is no 14.4
<slyde> 14.10
<valorie> ok
<slyde> oopps
<valorie> ?
<soee> good morning
<jeroen7s> hey
<jeroen7s> does anyone else have issues with the nvidia drivers on plasma5? it just doesn't seem to work on nvidia, but nouveau seems to work fine
<lordievader> jeroen7s: On my ancient nVidia card the closed source driver didn't work either.
<soee> jeroen7s: do you have only nvidia card or are we talking about optimus ?
<kass> hi , I need help , I can't send messages to #vim , [404] kass #vim Cannot send to channel .
<bshah> kass: you need to register your nick to talk on #vim
<kass> bshah:plz , how do I registre .
<bshah> kass: that is already in channel topic for vim : "Can't Talk? Get Registered on FreeNode (HOWTO: http://ur1.ca/90niw) "
<kass> bshah:thank you soooo much :)
<bshah> kass: good note for next time, when you join any IRC channel read topic first..
<kass> bshah:noted .
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lfrlucas> Look how I found kde on kubuntu server today: http://pasteboard.co/15B6CGgI.png
<likemindead> Long time Xubunu user here. Trying Kubuntu 15.04 out. Loving it thus far. Is there a preferred package manager I can install?
<MoonUnit`> no idea about preferred, personal choice is synaptic
<likemindead> I've used synaptic plenty. Didn't know if there was a KDE-specific one.
<soee> likemindead: use muon
<likemindead> soee: "sudo apt-get install muon" ?
<soee> yup
<likemindead> Thanks.
<MoonUnit`> couldn't get on with muon, when searching for things didn't seems to show everything.
<lordievader> MoonUnit`: That is because Muon isn't a package manager, it's a software center.
<lordievader> There is a Muon package manager which is pretty much just a front-end for apt.
<likemindead> Any idea why I'm getting these errors with "sudo apt-get update" ? https://paste.kde.org/pvkx2rhvu
<Basstard`> lordievader: muon is a packagemanager. muon-discover is a softwarecenter.
<MoonUnit`> have 3 repos that don't update when i try out vivid, it's not even beta yet.
<likemindead> Ah.
<MoonUnit`> don't update debcore yet, you'll get an error
<MoonUnit`> i forget the full name
<MoonUnit`> ahh debconf,  libdebconf-kde1 won't install on vivad atm
<MoonUnit`> *vivid
<MoonUnit`> unmet dependancies
<lordievader> Basstard`: Ah, am I mixing things up.
<MoonUnit`> looks like someone has reported it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1421480
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1421480 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Dependencie problem libdebconf-kde1 Kubuntu Vivid Plasma Desktop" [Undecided,New]
<soee> it has been fixed already
<soee> just do: #sudo apt update
<soee> and #sudo apt full-upgrade
<MoonUnit`> still failing for me, update then dist-upgrade.
<MoonUnit`> unmet dependancies
<soee> maybe you are using some mirror not main server and updates are not there yet for you
<MoonUnit`> updates are from ubuntu.com
<MoonUnit`> gb archive
<MoonUnit`> i'll try again later then
<amr_> hi
<amr_> hi
<amr_> hi
<amr_> hi
<lordievader> Hey amr_
<amr_> how are you
<rydhwan> Hey all
<rydhwan> am in vivid plasma5 15.04
<soee> hi rydhwan :)
 * genii slides rydhwan a fresh coffee
<soee> rydhwan: how do you like it ?
<rydhwan> nice
<rydhwan> good job
<Denza252> I'm in plasma5 backported
<rydhwan> future of linux
<Denza252> ^
<soee> :)
<rydhwan> plasma5 backported  in bebian ?
<rydhwan> plasma5 backported  in debian ?
<rydhwan> Dependencie problem libdebconf-kde1 Kubuntu Vivid Plasma Desktop
<soee> rydhwan: it is known https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1421480
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1421480 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Dependencie problem libdebconf-kde1 Kubuntu Vivid Plasma Desktop" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<soee> and as i said before i think it is already fixed
<soee> just wait for updates
<rydhwan> ok thanks
<Denza252> rydhwan:  backported to Utopic
<Denza252> via some PPA or the other
<Denza252> I've lost track
<lordievader> !pm| amr_
<ubottu> amr_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<lordievader> amr_: Install the language pack of your choice.
<ovidiu-florin> how can I print in Plasma 5?
<ovidiu-florin> the KCM does not appear in system settings
<soee> ovidiu-florin: type: kcmshell4 kcm_printer_manager
<ovidiu-florin> soee: thank you
<amr_> i canot add languages   on  my linux kubuntu
<ovidiu-florin> amr_: what have you tried?
<amr_> i add arabic and english i turn between them but english is always woorking
<ovidiu-florin> amr_: have you logged in again?
<amr_> you mean restart
<ovidiu-florin> no, just log off and log in again
<amr_> how
<ovidiu-florin> if you restarted, that's good enough
<ovidiu-florin> how did you install the language pack?
<amr_> i opened input method and hose to add language
<Basstard`> Will kde-workspace (and related) be updated, and continue to be updated, further than 4.11.11 for 14.04? kde-workspace 4.11.12 fixes the screenlocker: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=331761
<ubottu> KDE bug 331761 in locker-qml "lock screen: can't start a new session after playing around with buttons" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<lesshaste> kile crashes every time at startup but says there are no debug symbols installed. This is on ubuntu 14.04. What can I do?
<Banonym> Hello
<Walex> Basstard`: DE screenlockers are usually buggy and insecure. The only screenlocker that is trustworthy is the one in 'xscreensaver'.
#kubuntu 2015-02-14
<dougl> I did an update on my 14.04 and all my fonts went microscopic rendering the mahcine almost useless any suggestions?
<valorie> dougl: did you check the font settings?
<valorie> perhaps something has changed, and you can change it back
<dougl> can you do that from ssh?
<valorie> hmmm, not sure
<dougl> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.13.0-45-generic (x86_64)
<dougl> Consult /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-331/331.113/build/make.log for more information.
<valorie> I don't know how though
<valorie> ah, so it is a driver problem
<valorie> not fonts
<dougl> I have fried this fish before...
<dougl> jockeytext?
<TWillJam> hey i am having troubble getting the kde 5 preview to bootup
<computerquip> I'm looking for software to manage my fstab. Is there any KDE related software for this?
<TWillJam> hey i am having troubble getting the kde 5 preview to bootup
<dougl> computerquip, nano?
<computerquip> dougl, no really.
<dougl> computerquip, how big is your fstab?
<computerquip> Currently not large.. but I'd like to have more control over how some of my hard drives are mounted rather than just have them automounted.
<computerquip> Preferably in a manner that doesn't have me copy and paste values from blkid or df. I'd also not like to figure out by man page what each option does since I don't have muscle memory for it.
<computerquip> I think the "Disks" utility works for my purpose. Never mind then.
<dougl> LOL
<dougl> yeah drivers...
<bvogel> Hello all, this is my first try at an IRC client
<valorie> yay, more IRC users!
<valorie> hi bvogel
 * valorie is just leaving for pizza and beer
<bvogel> ok correction i have played with Mirc on a windows machine.. but i am starting to play with linux and have installed linux lite in a dual boot to try it out.. so far i'm liking the speed of linux over windows
<computerquip> That was very painful... apparently, if your drive fails to mount and you choose to drop into a root shell, you're next boot up will give you a black screen that responds to nothing but CTRL+ALT+DEL (which is kill everything and reboot).
<computerquip> However, switching between a backup kernel seems to to prevent this from happening... I don't even know...
<Guest73492> whats up guys
<ash__> any devs here?
<retro_laptop> ash__, Does a software security engineer count?
<knro_> Are there any GUI tools to manage fstab ?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<guillaume__> hello
<dougl> morning
<dougl> BluesKaj, you around I updated my 14.04 and some how borked my nvidia drivers so my fonts are microscopic and the machine is practically useless with kde running but I have shell access to install new drivers (which I did from memory in gui that did not help) - good morning :LOL
<dougl> nvidia gt640
<BluesKaj> dougl, afaik the nvidia-340 driver is the one you need, so,  sudo apt-get install nvidia-340, in the shell
<dougl> BluesKaj, thanks, you get any of that snow?
<BluesKaj> yeah, a little , 3"  maybe
<BluesKaj> going out to push it in a few mins
<dougl> slow and steady - thanks again.
<BluesKaj> did the driver install ok?
<dougl> no I only had options for 331... was gonna google, just wanted to touch base with you and see if anything changed I am guessing dpkg -i nvidia-foo is an option too
<dougl> nvidia-331
<BluesKaj> I looked at the nvidia site driver recommendation for your card and the 340 was the minimum driver, but maybe the 331 will work
<dougl> Thanks BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> np dougl , the 331 seems to be the nvidia workhorse driver for most nvidia gpus atm
<dougl> BluesKaj, all under control now... I just cant get comfortable with the point and click - anything I try gui leaves me disappointed cuz I mess it up... just FYI all installing well now
<BluesKaj> good
<BluesKaj> well, I'm an old windows guy due to on the job requirements many yrs ago, so when i discovered linux I naturally migrated to KDE which is my fav gui/desktop
<computerquip> For packages that do not have an explicit i386 derivative package, do I need to rebuild the package myself for 32-bit counterparts?
<computerquip> oh: http://superuser.com/questions/741380/how-to-install-i386-package-under-amd64-ubuntu-debian
<computerquip> However, this now confuses me as to why there are explicit i386 packages...
<computerquip> Is it discouraged to use the method in that superuser post?
<Walex> computerquip: I don't understand your confusion...
<computerquip> Walex, why are their explicit i386 packages when they aren't always used.
<Walex> computerquip: some people have 32-bit only computers, or they prefer 32-bit installations as they have 1-4 GB of memory or less
<computerquip> I'm not asking the purpose of 32 bit packages... I'm asking a question about why they're package the way they are and what the appropriate way to achieve multiarch libraries would be.
<Walex> computerquip: you question does not make sense to me, sorry. But...
<Walex> computerquip: I suspect that you are not aware of the difference in a '.deb' repository between the 'pool' of packages and the list of packages.
<Walex> computerquip: or perhaps you need to think of the difference between 'dpkg' and 'apt-get'
<Walex> computerquip: there is no such thing as "multiarch libraries", or multiarch packages, but there are multiarch *repositories*.
<computerquip> I think I see the confusion where I refer to multi arch library as a library that's available on the system for multiple architectures... I wasn't aware that Debian/ubuntu literally called it the multiarch repository, where as most others call it multilib.
<computerquip> Or no...
<computerquip> Yeah, think that's it.
<computerquip> Anyways, my question is why are some packages explicity labeled with i386 (e.g. libnss-mdns-i386) where as others are not.
<BluesKaj> computerquip, probly because  a 64bit version of said apps haven't been developed
<computerquip> BluesKaj, but there's libnss-mdns which appears to be a x86_64 package.
<BluesKaj> ok that's a common name for 64bit
<computerquip> I know this, you gave the reasoning that perhaps there is no 64-bit package available though.
<computerquip> If I use Xorg Edgers PPA, should the driver manager see later versions that aren't included in official repo?
<computerquip> I see it sees nvidia 340 but not 346
<BluesKaj> computerquip, which nvidia gpu ?
<computerquip> GTX 770
<Walex> computerquip: rereading what you write above I think that you misunderstand how '.deb' packages and ELF executables work. Perhaps you are familiar with Mac OSX or other systems that work in completely different ways.
<BluesKaj> computerquip, which drivers does the package manager have if you search nvidia?
<computerquip> Walex, I've programmed on Linux for several years.
<Walex> computerquip: then you should be asking that kind of qwuestion...
<computerquip> Because I'm not familiar with how ubuntu/debian packages things.
<computerquip> But you're putting into question my knowledge of things that aren't even related to such things.
<BluesKaj> xorg xedgers should list their available drivers on the ppa website
<computerquip> http://codepad.org/ISe6UiqS
<soee> computerquip: no drivers manager wont see them
<computerquip> As you can see, a basic search sees all available drivers appropriately. But the driver manager only shows 340.
<computerquip> Ah, okay.
<floown> Hello
<floown> In my dedicate server installed with the last LTS and Vesta Control Panel, I have this error : 504 Gateway Time-out
<floown> nginx
<floown> What can I do, please?
<Walex> floown: a google search? https://www.google.be/search?as_epq=504+Gateway+Time-out
<floown> Walex: I have already research a solution
#kubuntu 2015-02-15
<Denza252> Drone`: denza
<Denza252> Denza
<lallu> i have a intel core 2 duo processor. with 2 gb ram and no graphics card. Will Kubuntu 14.04 work for me?
<moose187> hello?
<naftilos76> Hi, is there an editor in kde that has file editting capabilities as well as integrated terminal?
<naftilos76> I need something like that for coding
<valorie> naftilos76: there is kdevelop
<valorie> although many use Kate for that as well
<naftilos76> i am using kate with the terminal
<naftilos76> looks fair so far
<valorie> you can use terminal as a kpart in most kde apps
<valorie> even Konversation
<valorie> :-)
<naftilos76> thanks
<valorie> investigate the plugins if you want more power/capabilities
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<JunkHunk> I have a problem with AWN. I installed the program but it won't work well on kubuntu so I decided to uninstall it but...after ppa-purge the repository and apt-get purge awn still I get this message at login: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=83911 I 've searched my home folder and I found there is still a AWN folder under home/me/.config/awn  my question is...will the deletion of this folder fix the pop up at login?
<David1965> I just don't know the SATA driver wasn't checked out on machines running the m2n68-la (Narra3) motherboards before being added to the latest distros and maybe should use a SATA driver that doesn't cause the Hard-drive to stay on constantly
<David1965> because when UBUNTU 12.04LTS came out the SATA driver was perfect I suspect that this was the case for the 64bit version of UBUNTU 12.04LTS
<ikonia> "sata driver"
<ikonia> there is no such thing
<ikonia> the chipset for your hardware is what is specific
<ikonia> libata take instructions from that
<David1965> that is what I mean that is the SATA driver
<ikonia> do find out which driver your system is using and find out if it supports your chipset
<ikonia> rather than complaining
<David1965> the chipset is the NVidia NForce 630
<ikonia> thats not what I asked
<David1965> when I had UBUNTU 12.04LTS 32 bit installed it was pretty much perfect not one glitch but since things have moved on and the libata.so has been changed it means that systems running the n2n68-la (Narra3) are more likely to glitch
<ikonia> why do you think libata.so is the problem ?
<David1965> because when the UBUNTU 120.04LTS 32bit was about it was pretty much perfect and didn't have a glitch problem but the fact that things have move on and the libata.so driver had been updated made it more likely to cause machines with the m2n68-la motherboard to glitch
<ikonia> many things have been updated between versions, others just changed
<ikonia> I don't know how you can blindly state libata.so is the problem based on "it worked on the older version of ubuntu"
<David1965> yes ikonia if the source code for libata.so was available I could build it for my machine
<ikonia> what ????
<David1965> but it would need to be the 64bit version not the 32bit
<ikonia> are you talking about the libata kernel module, or the libata.so libc library
<David1965> lets call it quits bye
<ikonia> ??
<lordievader> I have a feeling that for both the source is available...
<ikonia> they are
<ikonia> hence my confusion
<ikonia> and I don't understand why it would need to be 64bit rather than 32bit....if he was running 64bit, it would already be 64bit
<lesshaste> is there anything I can add to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kile/+bug/1421830 to make it more informative?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1421830 in kile (Ubuntu) "kile crashes at startup" [Undecided,New]
<ikonia> I doubt libata was even the problem as it looked like there was no research done, let alone research with any real understanding (but I could be wrong)
<ikonia> lesshaste: stating the versions ?
<lesshaste> Package: kile 4:2.1.3-2ubuntu1
<ikonia> on what version of ubuntu - where did that package come from
<lesshaste> ikonia, it's in the bug report
<ikonia> I don't see it
<lesshaste> let me see
<ikonia> ahh I got it
<ikonia> there is an lsb_release output
<lesshaste> ikonia, so do you think anything is missing in the end?
<ikonia> looks pretty "full"
<ikonia> certainly for a first post on a bug
<lesshaste> ok cool.. what is annoying is that there are no debug symbols
<lesshaste> but I can't see how to fix that
<ikonia> lesshaste: there are normally symbols packages
<lesshaste> ikonia,  not for kile it seems.. not unless I have missed them
<lesshaste> can you see any?
<ikonia> not got an ubuntu box booted to check
<lesshaste> ok
<lesshaste> I don't suppose there are any devs about
<ikonia> they will pick up the bug report
<lordievader> lesshaste: Those are usually in #kubuntu-devel, but in the weekend it is usually rather quiet.
<lesshaste> ok thanks
<ikonia> make sure you have it set to alert you when people respond to it
<lesshaste> what has the nerd world come to!
<ikonia> that way you can respond to questions/requests for info quick
<lesshaste> weekends used to be key developing time :)
<lesshaste> ikonia,  my general experience is that nothing comes of reporting bugs
<lesshaste> see https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=61494#c4 for example
<ubottu> bugs.documentfoundation.org bug 61494 in Writer "VIEWING: Word document does not view correctly" [Normal,New]
<lesshaste> amongst many dozens of bugs I have reported over the years
<ikonia> lesshaste: report a bug - good info and follow it up, and you'll find it gets sorted
<ikonia> logging a bug and just magically expecting it to happen - won't
<lesshaste> ikonia, no I don't find that :)
<lesshaste> what more info could I possibly have provided?
<lesshaste> it has been confirmed by others too
<ikonia> lesshaste: I'd get it confirmed, and get them to add input into thaht bug
<ikonia> eg; confirming the same/differences
<ikonia> I'd look at what package that repo comes from - see where that comes from eg: debian or ubuntu specific and look at how to interact with that team
<ikonia> I'd look for alternative versions and confirm if they work/don't work
<ikonia> feeding all this into the bug repot with no "chat" but just valid information so its easy to read
<ikonia> does the 32bit version have the same problem
<ikonia> if you do a clean install - does it have the same problem
<ikonia> have you verifed your systems hardware, eg: a memtests
<ikonia> loads that can be done to move it along
<lesshaste> installing the debug symbols!
<lesshaste> which I just can't work out how to do
<ikonia> there may not be a package for it
<ikonia> so don't get hung up on it
<ikonia> lots more (as I suggested) that can be done
<lesshaste> ikonia, I reported a ubuntu bug
<ikonia> super
<lesshaste> but as I say, it would be more helpful is the back trace were more informative
<CharlieTheCabbie> Hi all.  Can someone please advise me how to authorize root to login directly at the start of a KDE Session?  Thanks
<CharlieTheCabbie> I tried a little while ago at the start of this session and it said "root logins are not allowed".  Well they must be somewhere, I just need to know where to switch them on :)
<BluesKaj> CharlieTheCabbie, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2227358
<CharlieTheCabbie> Thank you BluesKaj
<CharlieTheCabbie> Ok, seems that's not going to be of any use to me whatsoever.  I want help to do it, not pointing at the fact that you won't do it :)
<CharlieTheCabbie> I'll have to google for it. Sorry
<CharlieTheCabbie> Well, that didn't take long to sort out.  One quick google, job done.
<lyakh> hi. Updated from 12 to 14 on an i3 with reasonable parameters - 4G RAM etc. The system slowed down to a croll. Switching to a new task takes ages etc. most search hits refer to graphics slowness, but this doesn't seem to be related to graphics. feels like cpufreq throttling, but sysfs says all CPUs were running with max freq. Just switched to "performance" governor and it does seem to have helped... Is 3.13 known to have a problem with the onde
<lyakh> mand governor?
<lyakh> although even now it doesn't feel quite as smooth as under 12
<lordievader> lyakh: What is the load? Is the system swapping?
<lyakh> lordievader: nah, all relaxed. nothing intensive. just basic typing in a dozen of apps
<lyakh> lordievader: swap is practically unused, whereas the execution of the "free" command in konsole took like 5 seconds...
<lordievader> lyakh: How does the output of 'vmstat 1' look like?
<lyakh> lordievader: well, it makes a couple more context switches, than what I would expect from a system with this kind of a load while just staring at vmstat...
<lyakh> lordievader: somewhere around 2000 per second, but that's not that critical either, or is it?
<lordievader> lyakh: I was more aiming at the cpu time statistics.
<lyakh> lordievader: mostly idle with some waiting
<lordievader> How much io wait?
<lyakh> lordievader: anywhere between 5 and 60, with average hardly above 10
<lyakh> but actually I'm surprised but loadavg... more than 2 atm
<lordievader> 60 is rather hight...
<lordievader> high*
 * lordievader dislikes slow internet connection
 * lyakh installs iotop
<lyakh> the HDD is spinning indeed...
<lyakh> hmm... baloo??
<lyakh> just disable desktop search? that doesn't sound quite right, it's not just desktop, it's all files
<lyakh> cool, the HDD is back down to idle:) damn user-friendliness :-D
<lyakh> lordievader: thanks for the tip!
<dinosaur> Tried luck on Ubuntu channel, but no response :
<dinosaur> Hi. Ubuntu Server 12.04 - tried to install (apt-get install ) a variety of applications and seems that files which are shipped to users' directories have always set root ownership. Examples: apt-get install firefox, apt-get install fluxbox. It seems that it is not the case for Kubuntu. Can you explain it?
<lordievader> lyakh: Less slowdowns now baloo is killed?
<BluesKaj> i just don't enable the search
<lyakh> lordievader: back to normal, yes, just perfect :)
<lyakh> yep, I'd be interested to know - how many percent of users actually benefit from those searches...
<lordievader> lyakh: Those who do a lot of searching around ;)
<lordievader> But good to hear :)
<OerHeks> lyakh, if i want to use it, i would start to make the 50 mb cache bigger
<lyakh> yes, I mean, some probably use that and benefit from it. But if 1% need it and 99% suffer from it...
<andy123> True. I mainly search with the "find" command, which does not benefit from baloo
<lyakh> exactly
<Xenoth> How can I set up Kubuntu so that I can change my KMix volume in games that capture mouse and keyboard?
<andy123> Xenoth: I am not 100% sure, but its probably impossible
<andy123> at least without minimizing the game
<Xenoth> A while ago I heard something about patching SDL.
<ovidiu-florin> Xenoth: laptop?
<ovidiu-florin> Fn+F* doesn't do the trick?
<Xenoth> Nope.
<ovidiu-florin> that's odd
<Xenoth> Ah who am I kidding - it just did in a windowed mode
<Xenoth> Might not work in fullscreen, lemme see
<Xenoth> I can't adjust it in a fullscreen program.
<andy123> see also https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=111&t=121907
<andy123> this seems to be a limitation of the xserver
<BluesKaj> Xenoth, don't your games have a vol ctl , if so crank alsamixer or kmix to the max then controll the volume from the gsmr or if equipped from the KB
<BluesKaj> from the game
<Xenoth> Yeah, that's a solution, I guess. I'd rather my hotkeys work though ;D
<Xenoth> I guess I'll go back to alttabbing out of it and adjusting there, then going back :(
<andy123> see also: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=323528 Wayland promises to fix things
<ubottu> KDE bug 323528 in general "Wayland: Fullgrab-Alternative for Games (avoid global hotkeys to be annoying in-game)" [Wishlist,Resolved: worksforme]
<Xenoth> Honestly, I guess it's not that big of an issue. Windowed games work better on my GPU anyway, heheh
<andy123> the keygrabbing is a big security issue
<BluesKaj> andy123, do you know of anyone running wayland/xwayland ?
<andy123> BluesKaj: no
<andy123> most applications have not been ported yet
<BluesKaj> andy123, right , I hear a lot of talk about it, but not much action on the part of the devs
<andy123> BluesKaj: I guess there is lots of action going on, companies are involved with its development
<lordievader> BluesKaj: I think there is more development in Wayland than there is in Xorg.
<BluesKaj> andy123, I sure hope so, and this switch to plasma 5 isn't my cuppa tea so far on 15.04 , so they're busy trying fix that as well
<andy123> BluesKaj: True, I guess wayland will not be a full xserver replacement for at least 3-5 years
<andy123> but I already played supertuxkart on it, with some bugs
<BluesKaj> lots of users seem to really like plasma 5, maybe I will once some new theme packs are available
<andy123> I have plasma5 installed, but its buggy right now
<BluesKaj> yeah itesting 15.04 on a laptop atm
#kubuntu 2016-02-15
<Fritigern> So... Wow. X was for some unknown reason using nearly 5 gb (out of my 12). a relog did fix it, but I have no idea what actually caused it
<GreenDay> Facebook is trashnet...
<Fritigern> No, i'm sure that's not the reason why
<Seminarian> Someone have a working link on how to enable magnet-links in firefox and ktorrent, i have tried all kinds of stuff in about.config but nothing works :/
<claydoh> Seminarian: this worked for me: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1012864
<Seminarian> claydoh: thanks works!
<claydoh> :)
<Seminarian> What's the timeframe in what kubuntu 15.10 should be "relatively bugfree" ? months? weeks?
<Seminarian> I'm really loving the GUI
<Seminarian> but there are some bugs
<Seminarian> and haven't checked out 14.04 out yet
<Seminarian> I should do that, at least from a live cd  :)
<apparle> Is KDE Connect working in 15.10 ?
<apparle> Somehow the device just doesn't show up
<claydoh> Seminarian: 16.04, lol, or else update plasma
<claydoh> http://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-5-3-and-frameworks-5-18-0-backported-to-kubuntu-15-10/
<claydoh> apparle: it works for me
<apparle> claydoh: I just figured out the problem
<apparle> I've enabled UFW, and that's blocking kdeconnectd
<apparle> I'm not really a expert on writing firewalls, can anyone help me create a firewall rule which will allow kdeconnect ?
<apparle> writing firewall rules*
<Seminarian> claydoh: Ohh a backport is an upgrade.. always thought it was a downgrade or something
<Seminarian> So plasma won't be updated by doing "apt-get dist-upgrade" until I upgrade to 16.04, is that correct?
<claydoh> nope, Seminarian backports are things taken from a newer version (inn this case 16.04) and rebuilt for the previous version
<claydoh> correct
<claydoh> you have to get the plasma updates via the ppa or waiting for the next Kubuntu release
<Seminarian> It's always a gamble right
<Seminarian> gonna gamble :-)
<Seminarian> I'll ad them to repositories and do dist-upgrade
<Seminarian> cool i'm a fan of backports!
<claydoh> yes, and no, you always take a chance but overall it works well, and has for manhy years
<Seminarian> when is 16.04 due? is that the same release time for Ubuntu 16.04
<Seminarian> alright I'm going to do it right away
<claydoh> yup
<Seminarian> But if bugs are fixed in plasma they would never be fixed unless people upgrade to 16.04, isn't that strange?
<Seminarian> I always assumed that if you take 15.10 in 1 year and do apt dist-upgrade.. All bugs would be gone
<Seminarian> Or do they branch off just to fix bugs ?
<Seminarian> fingers crossed for reboot
<Seminarian> awesome, it sure is an improvement :-)
<Seminarian> goodnight!
<KdEuZeR15> Hello all!
<KdEuZeR15> I have an issue with kubuntu 15.10
<KdEuZeR15> Kalarm simply will not work.
<KdEuZeR15> Sends error messages, even with a clean install.
<KdEuZeR15> Help would be greatly appreciated, or maybe an alternative.
<ponchale> hi
<ponchale>  someone connected I have a question?
<quade_> hi
<ponchale> hola quade
<ponchale> hi
<ponchale> hi how are
<valorie> ponchale: if you want to upgrade, you'll need to run `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade`
<valorie> and that will take awhile perhaps
<darksim> I don't seem to be able to find a nice comparison between 15.04 and 15.10, anyone have any idea where I could find that?
<darksim> Oh wait it's 14.04
<acheron88> darksim: In regard to the new plasma desktop, or something else?
<darksim> acheron88: yeah that along most other things
<darksim> I guess I'll just go with 15.10
<Seminarian> Hey guys I've enabled "Active screen follows mouse" in windows behavior but applications still don't launch to where my mouse focus is at? Sometimes they launch on my left (integrated laptop screen who is not primary monitor).. What am I missing?
<Seminarian> Even when I minimize from my primary (hdmi) monitor the minimizing animation shows all windows going to the task bar of my left monitor
<Seminarian> Alright on th ebright side found where to put the keyboard shortcut to move the iwndows  manually from screen to screen
<Seminarian> really weird when i play the game on my 27 inch and minimize it it goes back to left monitor
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<Seminarian> howdy
<darksim> Hm...I need some help with my /boot/efi partition
<darksim> I sort of have...formatted it
<BluesKaj> darksim, sort of?
<darksim> Completely
<BluesKaj> what's left partition-wise?
<BluesKaj> wiped the whole drive including uefi boot partition?
<darksim> No I have all the partitions intact so to speak
<darksim> I was distrohopping a bit cuz of promises and I made the decision to format the efi partition, I haven't changed any partitions in size
<darksim> I formatted root home and efi while leaving my bulk storage untouched and mounted on a junk folder
<darksim> I just didn't expect it all to break so badly when I formatted the efi, I thought if you changed the OS too much you had to change it
<BluesKaj> formatteed to?
<darksim> Well it was supposed to be the exact same as it was...just cleaned up
<BluesKaj> what did you use to cleane it up?
<darksim> Well I used the partition manager that was provided during installation of the OS
<darksim> It knew it was like FAT32 /boot/efi
<darksim> so all I did was select the format option
<BluesKaj> so you still have a gpt partition table etc
<darksim> I should, can I check that quickly somehow?
<darksim> lsblk doesn't give me that info
<darksim> Hm I fired up KDE Partition Manager, since Im in Kubuntu Live USB
<darksim> and both the SSD and the HDD are still gpt partitioned
<BluesKaj> darksim, sudo fdisk -l will tell you the partition table type
<darksim> the SSD is 250-ish GB and is  supposed to hold both the efi, root and home
<darksim> while the HDD just holds files
<BluesKaj> Disklabel type: xxx, should show
<darksim> OK /dev/sda : the HDD is gpt
<darksim> and /dev/sdc the SSD is also gpt
<darksim> and further looking I get that /dev/sdc1 is EFI system type
<BluesKaj> ok well , if you still have the proper formatting for uefi-boot then ubiquity should be able install grub to the uefi-boot
<darksim> Does it matter where I put my boot loader installation?
<darksim> I mean I think I'd like to use the SSD but it's sdc and the HDD is sda
<darksim> Which means that the HDD is found before the SSD, does that matter?
<BluesKaj> darksim, kubuntu installer ,ubiquity will put it in uefi-boot where it belongs
<darksim> So during disk setup, that's ubiquity?
<BluesKaj> darksim, which drive has the uefi-boot partition, that's where grub should be installed
<darksim> the SSD /dev/sdc is where I'd put the boot loader installation
<darksim> and the EFI partition
<BluesKaj> ubiquity is the kubuntu installer
<darksim> but I don't think ubiquity is handling this well, I don't get the correct selections
<darksim> Use as: FAT32. Format: Yes. Mount point: /boot/efi.
<darksim> Should I do that?
<BluesKaj> yes
<darksim> I had to put that in manually in Ubiquity tho
<darksim> Just saying
<darksim> Hm...why can't I select format...
<darksim> Dang it
<BluesKaj> I prefer manual partitioning , you have more control
<darksim> That's what I'm using in the installer
<darksim> I never use the guided one since it always wants to wipe a whole disk and I like seperating /home to it's own partition even if it's on the same drive
<BluesKaj> good
<darksim> I just don't get why I can't use the format on the efi partition
<darksim> I just can't click the button
<BluesKaj> if it's already formatted, why worry
<darksim> Well maybe it isn't?
<darksim> It's borked for all I know
<darksim> Not sure what's in it
<soee> with new systemd Grub -> sddm time is ~ 6/7 seconds here pretty nice
<BluesKaj> let ubiquity worry about that , grub should install there automatically at the end of the installation afaik, it may ask you if want grub to install
<BluesKaj> soee, does grub install automatically to the uefi-boot partition?
<soee> hmm i'm not sure
<soee> !usefi
<soee> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<BluesKaj> darksim, how did grub install on you last linux OS ?
<BluesKaj> your
<darksim> Well I was using Linux Mint, installed Kubuntu no real problem, tried to install Manjaro, failed, went back to Kubuntu, still failed
<darksim> So yes you can probably blame Manjaro for this
<BluesKaj> describe
<BluesKaj> failed, what were you doing etc
<darksim> I got the partition manager and I set it up as I described, only difference is that the partition part of Manjaros installation let me put a format on the efi partition
<darksim> Which I thought would be a good idea since Ubuntu-based to Arch-based was probably too big of a leap to leave the important stuff intact, I thought
<darksim> so after install was done I rebooted and the system was caught in a loop, resetting whenever it tried to load any drives I bet
<darksim> So I had to open up the PC and actually unplug the SSD with the supposed boot loader installation and efi partition on it, launch it back on again with live USB, make a Kubuntu live USB in the Manjaro live environment and then boot up Kubuntu live environment. I also plugged in the SSD mid-session
<Seminarian> Hey BluesKaj if I press ctl - alt -del in plasma 5.5 the logout window should appear on my primary monitor right?
<darksim> Well the installation is complete
<Seminarian> *"primary display"
<darksim> I went into KDE Partition Manager just to check and the sdc1 didn't have a boot flag
<darksim> so I put a boot flag there, is that OK?
<darksim> the efi partition that is
<BluesKaj> darksim, did you try setting the ssd as the first in theuefi/bios boot sequence
<BluesKaj> Seminarian, usually, yes
<darksim> BluesKaj: I'll check that when I restart now
<BluesKaj> Seminarian, I don't have multiple monitors, but idoes appear here when using those keys
<Seminarian> BluesKaj:it always comes at my left display (integrated laptop screen), I even enabled "follow mouse cursor" in "window rules"
<Seminarian> If I launch counterstrike it also shows up on my left display (not primary)
<Seminarian> If I launch playonlinux as well on my left
<Seminarian> Am I missing a setting perhaps?
<BluesKaj> Seminarian, i don't know much about multiple monitors, sorry.
<Seminarian> Ok no problem man
<Seminarian> It's really buggy, sometimes the window manager crashes and the display manager restarts
<Seminarian> when changing montior configuration
<BluesKaj> I use my TV as a monitor, it's large enough to not need more then one
<BluesKaj> than
<Seminarian> okay cool, do you use custom shortcuts or default shortcuts for your window management?
<Seminarian> I have a 27 inch but like to use my 17 inch to put some other static data or video clips open
<BluesKaj> Seminarian, no I use activities setup with different apps in each
<Seminarian> Okay I really have to check that feature out sounds promising
<Seminarian> What kinda work do you do on your computer? Coding? Design? ..
<BluesKaj> oops
<Seminarian> Lol :-)
<Seminarian> BluesKaj: What kinda work do you do on your computer? Coding? Design? ..
<BluesKaj> Seminarian, i'm a retired guy who uses and tests linu/kubuntu mainly as a hobby, so i do have time on my hands to some degree :-)
<BluesKaj> especially here in the great white north in winter :-0
<Seminarian> Haha cool okay ;-)
<Seminarian> Winter really is computertime
<chittu> #help
<Seminarian> Hi
<Seminarian> very basic question.. Where can I find the equivalent of the "update menu, addiontal software" tab of Ubuntu in Kubuntu where I could change the installed Nvidia display driver
<Seminarian> *?
<Seminarian> *additional
<Seminarian> I can't seem to find the menu
<BluesKaj> Seminarian,Kmenu>computer>system settings>driver manager
<em> my laptop has a touch screen but i cannot understand what is the use of that.
<em> Is there a way in Kubuntu 15.10 to turn that off?
<em> im wondering if its the reason why every time i turn on my computer there is stuff on the desktop i never put there.
<Seminarian> BluesKaj: Oh, i looked there but clicked it away too soon. Thanks!
<BluesKaj> Seminarian, which nvidia driver fits your gpu?
<Seminarian> BluesKaj: I'm installing 361 (recommended) I have gtx860M
<Seminarian> I was using 358 before
<Seminarian> Looked up on nvidia site and they suggested the 361 as well
<Seminarian> time for a reboot and testing if there's any difference in the game
<Seminarian> cheers
<electriceel> Hi there
<electriceel> For the Kubuntu Live DVD what's the pasword?
<electriceel> password?*
<electriceel> I'm not able to change the user name
<BluesKaj> there is no password
<electriceel> user name is Live Session User
<electriceel> If I click login without entering any password
<electriceel> it just blinks and comes back to the same screen again
<electriceel> Is there any other way of logging in?
<guiltzen> is rekonq the best browser for a KDE distro?
<guiltzen> the best QT browser
<soee> it isn' t mainteind i think
<soee> try Qupzilla
<guiltzen> nice, i will give it a try! thanks
<powertonado> moin moin
<Jyhem_> Good evening. I switch from kubuntu 12.04 LTS "precise" to the latest kubuntu: 15.10 "wily". I can't find any way of moving my konversation settings to the new computer (the 15.10 one).
<Pici> /36/50
<Jyhem_> I tried transferring both .kde/share/apps/konversation/ .kde/share/config/konversationrc but the new konvesation has no knowledge of all the list of servers and channels and passwords and accounts :-(
<Jyhem_> yet, all that info is obviously in .kde/share/config/konversationrc but it is ignored :-(
<Jyhem_> Any idea ?
<RealKinetix> Jyhem_: Tried ~/.config/konversationrc ?
<Jyhem_> RealKinetix: no, let me try
<Jyhem_> YES! Thanks a lot, RealKinetix :-D
<Jyhem_> I would never have guessed :-(
<RealKinetix> No worries...  I hadn't run it on my system here, so fired it up and did a quick look for it's config file
<RealKinetix> You probably could have save your conversationrc file as some other name entirely, then removed all instances of konversationrc and started konversation to see where the config file showed up
<RealKinetix> ... Just giving you the suggestion on how I would have looked myself if I was in your position.
<Jyhem_> my home directory is so cluttered, how could I have seen there was a new file ?
<RealKinetix> find . -iname 'konversat*'
<Jyhem_> good point. I did that on the origin computer, not on the target one. Silly me
<RealKinetix> hah!  That
<RealKinetix> That'd do it
<Jyhem___> Soon I can switch off the old slow computer. :)
<snypz> hello all
<Jyhem___> Anyone has an idea how to make unread feeds show up in big bold visible black in akregator? In the 15.10 version, the bold does not stand out at all. That makes it hard to see something new showed up
<snypz> anyone running kubuntu on sufacebook?
<snypz> Kubuntu host
<wkaspar> hallo
<wkaspar> i find the uer managemet in kubuntu 15.10 'not so good'
<wkaspar> why a virtual user?
<soee> ?
<Jyhem__> you mean guest user?
<Seminarian> weird stuff going on, I go to driver management  in plasma 5.5.. Select the nvidia 355 driver.. It installs , i click refresh it lists as 355. I reboot and check and "Using x.org x server nouveau.." is marked instead of the nvidia driver?
<Seminarian> What's going on?
<Seminarian> Tried to install different nvidia drivers like tihs
<darksim> I have set alsamixer's auto-mute to disabled because I like to have sound coming out of both my headphones and speakers at the same time
<darksim> But for some reason I have to unplug and plug in headphones to get any sound in my headphones
<Seminarian> This time I've done "apt-get install nvidia 355" rebooted, and driver manager still lists nouveau? Driver manager is wrong?!
<darksim> iirc installing it only lists it as available in the driver manager?
<darksim> Not actually applies it
<darksim> Although sometimes when I use the driver manager to apply a driver it works for a while, then reloads showing nouveau
<darksim> And I have to try again heh
<apol> hey, what should I be telling someone with ubuntu to do to install Plasma?
<apol> apparently apt-get install kubuntu-desktop doesn't work anymore
<apol> maybe shadeslayer? :/
<apol> valorie?
<apol> hey, what should I be telling someone with ubuntu to do to install Plasma?
<apol> apparently apt-get install kubuntu-desktop doesn't work anymore
<Fritigern> apt-get install plasma-desktop should work... in theory. I never tried it myself. May I suggest testing this in a virtual machine frist?
<Fritigern> *first
<valorie> hi apol
<valorie> last time I checked, which was a few days ago, kubuntu-desktop worked
<valorie> is this in 16.04 ?
<valorie> or 15.10
<apol> ok, my mother is operating my sister's laptop
<apol> it's 15.10
<apol> I send them the commands through whatsapp, everything is very rudimentary
<valorie> $ apt-cache policy kubuntu-desktop
<valorie> kubuntu-desktop:
<valorie>   Installed: 1.331.1
<valorie>   Candidate: 1.331.1
<valorie> in wily
<valorie> easier than apt-get these days is just plain apt
<valorie> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<apol> up
<apol> maybe they need apt update
<apol> didn't think of that
<valorie> that's why I always do it together
<apol> :P
<valorie> also remember to tell them about the up-arrow key in konsole
<valorie> huge timesaver
<apol> right
<apol> xD
<valorie> and saves from a lot of misspellings
<valorie> whatsapp, dude
<Fritigern> (same goes for the tab key)
#kubuntu 2016-02-16
<valorie> telegram is where it's at
<Fritigern> Morse is what's missing
<valorie> I agree
<valorie> I would like to be able to use it within ktp
<apol> valorie: you can
<apol> it's called morse plugin, in fact
<Fritigern> apol: Where can it be found? Because I have not found it any repo
<apol> https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=telepathy-morse.git
<valorie> right, isn't working in *buntu I guess
<valorie> or packaged or whatnot
<apol> one of those
<Fritigern> Yeah, but purple-facebook IS included, which needs morse to function in Instant Messenging.
<apol> ?
<apol> facebook uses morse?
<Fritigern> Yup
<Fritigern> But if you try to add it in Instant Messenging, the following message pops up: "This IM Account cannot be created - a Telepathy Connection Manager named 'morse' is missing or it cannot handle protocol 'telegram'. Please try installing morse with your package manager."
<valorie> Fritigern: this should be reported on launchpad
<valorie> if it isn't already
<valorie> which.... I think I did about a year ago
<Fritigern> It's been reported at length
<valorie> unfortunately we lack packagers right now
<clivejo> its never been packaged before?
<clivejo> even in Debian?
<valorie> that I do not know
<RealKinetix> valorie: When you say you lack packagers, just how much 'lacking' do you mean?  (new to the community)
<Behi> Hi all, if Chrome freezes your system entirely from time to time, could you please do me a favor and upvote this bug report: https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=586926
<Behi> I have spent a week or so on this bug report. I have also reported it to freedesktop.org: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=94109
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 94109 in intel "Sometimes, when taking Chrome out of full-screen mode, the whole system freezes and needs a cold reboot" [Critical,Assigned]
<metehan> KDE5, folder view or desktop view which holds settings file?
<metehan> where is folder view and desktop view config file
<ponchale_> mmm
<ponchale_> metehan
<ponchale_> now I have this problem
<ponchale_> ackage libboost1.55-dev is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ponchale> config
<ponchale> git clone --global user.name Alfonso Hernandez
<ponchale> git clone --global user.email alfonsobhernandez@yahoo.com.co
<ponchale> fatal: bad config file line 1 in /home/ponchale/.gitconfig
<ponchale> line 1
<ponchale> git clone --global user.name Alfonso Hernandez
<krytarik> ponchale: And this one isn't your terminal either.
<ponchale> I not understand
<ponchale> krytarik
<valorie> RealKinetix: we need more; I'm not a packager, so I can't quantify
<valorie> if you want specifics, let's talk in #kubuntu-devel
<valorie> ponchale: wrong place to ask about git errors, but it sounds to me like you didn't set up your .gitconfig properly
<blendroid> anybody here use the "icon-only" task manager on Plasma 5?
<blendroid> wondering how to get rid of the "2+" label that obscures the application icon when more than one instance is running.
<thirite> I have a problem that I can't seem to find a solution for online. It seems to be impossible to make the file selector in Firefox show thumbnails in Kubuntu
<thirite> Threads about this problem seem to date back to 2007 and apparently there isn't a fix?
<BRODUS> just wantd to say that kubuntu is awesome!  I just tried xu-, lu-, and ku- back to back when trying to pick a distro to use in a vm and kubuntu performed so well.
<soee_> BRODUS: great to hear it :)
<Mylon> I'm still transitioning from Windows.  I figured out how to run a syndaemon command at startup but the touchpad widget palm sense should work without needing the console.
<Mylon> I'm not familiar with other forms of Linux (not since like... Redhat 6.)
<Mylon> But... Seems to work so far.
<Mylon> Also... Is there API for running in no-border mode?  I'm kinda spoiled by Firefox on Windows replacing the title bar with tabs.  And I see Kubuntu has a way to do that but it's not by default.
<hateball> Mylon: you can set per app rules if you like
<hateball> just rightclick the title bar and go into advanced settings
<hateball> and you could also make that setting the default for new windows if you like
<Mylon> Alright, I think I set it... Let's restart firefox and test.
<Mylon> Ooo, it worked.
<hateball> :)
<Mylon> Now slightly off topic.. How do I get Firefox's home page to be the new tab screen?
<Mylon> Ah, address "about:newtab"
<BluesKaj> hi folks
<Cem_Nome5> hello
<Cem_Nome5> I have a problem concerning ePSXe, can anyone help me?
<yossarianuk> its OUT !
<yossarianuk> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=vulkan-10&num=1
<yossarianuk> Vulkan is out !
<yossarianuk> probably the biggest news in 3d graphics/gamin in the last 20+ years
<hateball> and it'll be at least 6 months until you see something released with it I bet :p
<yossarianuk> hateball: there is a Nvidia driver now and a beta game in Steam (linux coming soon)
<yossarianuk> but yes, it will be ages to properly experience it.
<Mylon> So before I formatted and moved to Linux, I had used some setting that keeps the battery only partially charged to preserve battery life.  Is there a way to tell the battery to full charge?
<yossarianuk> still great news
<hateball> Mylon: what is "some setting", was this something in your other OS?
<Mylon> This was a setting in some OEM-provided program.  Considering it persisted through a format/reinstall, I think it's a BIOS level setting.
<Mylon> I don't know if there's a way to access those kinds of flags without a specialized program.
<hateball> Mylon: is it a lenovo?
<Mylon> Samsung
<hateball> appears some manufacturers have tools that let you manipulate that stuff
<hateball> but there's no general acpi function for it
<hateball> for instance on my HP laptop there is nothing about charging thresholds show by: cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info
<Mylon> I can live with it I guess.  I almost never unplug this computer because I'm not sure if I touch the charger if it'll ever charge again.
<Mylon> The battery is pretty much just a desktop UPS at this point.
<hateball> heh
<Guest71699> Hello everyone, is Kubuntu good for stable video editing workstation?
<Guest71699> Or should I choose CentOS7?
<Guest71699> Im new to Linux, coming from windows 10
<Guest71699> I have been reading about CentOS, Fedora,Mint,Kubuntu, Ubuntu and Antergos and I cant decide.
<genii> Guest71699: If you want stability, probably best to go with Kubuntu 14.04.3 at this time, then later you can migrate directly to the 16.04.1 release
<Guest71699> Thank you, I installed it in windows machine, it looked good.
<Guest71699> but I was not sure wich was better for serious works.
<genii> Guest71699: If you want a more impartial view on which distribution to go with for video editing, I'm sure you could also find many opnions in the ##linux channel ;)
<Guest71699> Ok I hav to learn this system, its first time ever ever Im chatting in this channel system
<Guest71699> #linux
<genii> Guest71699: /join #channelname   will join a channel, /part ( while talking in that channel) will leave the channel, /quit exits IRC entirely
<Showerwalker> Is Kubuntu suitable for lightweight laptops ?
<Showerwalker> hello? anyone ?
<Showerwalker> :(
<Mylon> Well...
<Mylon> I would have answered him but he left.
<Mylon> Hmm, no tools found that support file systems on a disk...
<Mylon> I wonder what that's referring to  (just opened partition manager)
<Benisawesome192> hi
<Mylon> So Linuxswap is 3.5 gb... I guess that's just for OS only?
<Mylon> Stupid Windows is stuck installing an update.  Been on one update for over 30 minutes... One more reason why I'm investigating Linux.
<usaf> mylon if you  are not a hardcore gamer ditch windows completely! saves you so much time and energy :)
<Mylon> I love my games though!  I'm addicted to HOTS and I still occasionally play League.
<usaf> well i know.... i love the f1 2015 game and its the only reason why win 7 is on my computer still
<Mylon> Win10 doesn't seem bad from an end-user standpoint, but the privacy problems concern me.
<usaf> win 10 has some dangerous updates though
<BluesKaj> W10 has a constant upload going on sending info on practically everything going on in the OS to do with personal stuff
<Mylon> More windows problems....
<Mylon> I have a dying hard drive.  I need to send it back for replacement.  I plug it in so I can format it and windows won't let me operate on the volume normally, with a format, but it lets me delete the partition and then create a new one.  Go figure.
<Mylon> Given the problem I was having with the HD making the computer hang... Format would probably take days.
<Mylon> And... Format failed.  Well, that's why it's a failing HD.
<MichaelTun> ksnapshot is being replaced right?
<soee> yes by Spectacle
<GreenDay> hello
<GreenDay> when installing abcde ubuntu install and configured an smtp server...???
<soee> ?
<GreenDay> yes
<GreenDay> suprising
<Seminarian> Plasma is the woman of my life!
<GreenDay> ??
<Seminarian> sorry, random comment, go on..
<GreenDay> PLasma is a software
<Seminarian> *software
<Seminarian> I mean to say Plasma is the software of my life
<Seminarian> I'm really happy with it although there are some bugs
<Seminarian> Every woman needs time to grow
<Seminarian> eh.. *software
<Khaotic> anyone else having issues with shortcuts being saved betwee reboots?
<Mylon> Anyone running steam?
<Mylon> I launched it once and it said it needed to install some extra stuff and after the console window disappeared nothing happened.
<Mylon> And trying to launch it with alt-space does nothing.
<soee> Mylon: i'm using it
<Mylon> Well my dashboard says I need to restart to finish updating so I'll try that.
<Khaotic> anyone else having issues with shortcuts being saved betwee reboots
<bprompt> not I
<Mylon> So I restarted and tried launching steam... Still no sign of it running, though I haven't looked in the process list.
<wEs> what kind of issues should i look forward to installing kubuntu ontop of ubuntu?
<wEs> so far everything seems fine but everything i have researed advised against it
<Mylon> Speaking of which, how do I see all running processes?
<OerHeks> I would install side-by-side, to avoid themes and apps mix up.
<wEs> mainly it was the /home that would cuase problems i guess the sys setting or prog settings maybe but i orig had partitioned the hd to have a separete /home and then created sym links to the folders but i didnt have time to do everything this time like that
<wEs> most of the settings ect should be the same so not too much of a prob but if i was to install arch ontop as well i know thats entirely diff setup would that cause more porblems or just a whole nother problem on its own
<Mylon> So using Syndaemon by itself, two-finger scrolling was still working.  When I added it to the startup, now scrolling doesn't work.  :9
<Mylon> :(
<GreenDay> http://pastebin.com/stSp3cu9
<GreenDay> bsd-mailx and postfix must not install themselves with abcde!!!
<GreenDay> bug
<valorie> GreenDay: have you filed a bug?
<valorie> and that pastebin is strange -- that doesn't like like the proper output
<valorie> !info abcde
<ubottu> abcde (source: abcde): A Better CD Encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7-1 (wily), package size 83 kB, installed size 309 kB
<valorie> !info bsd-mailx
<ubottu> bsd-mailx (source: bsd-mailx): simple mail user agent. In component main, is optional. Version 8.1.2-0.20150408cvs-1 (wily), package size 64 kB, installed size 197 kB
<valorie> !info postfix
<ubottu> postfix (source: postfix): High-performance mail transport agent. In component main, is optional. Version 2.11.3-1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 1097 kB, installed size 3425 kB
<GreenDay> valorie: its history
<valorie> that does look like a packaging error though so please file a bug in the commandline using `ubuntu-bug abcde`
<GreenDay> ok
<GreenDay> tommorrow
<GreenDay> hmm
<GreenDay> ok i filec a bug
<GreenDay> filed
<GreenDay> i dislike ubuntuone
<GreenDay> but i did it however
<GreenDay> good night
<valorie> thank you GreenDay
<will> Hello
<will> Just installed kubuntu, my god this is fun! First time using linux so wish me luck.
<valorie_> luck to will, even if you didn't stick around
#kubuntu 2016-02-17
<alibra> monitor just started shutting down, switched to mageia, same thing. using ati with no problems before this. anyone have any ideas? Not doing it on win 7 so i take it not overheating.
<alibra> just goes black like it's shutting down but pc keeps running and can't get back up
<alibra> power settings are off and no themes
<alibra> running dual monitors and both Kubuntu and Mageia run about 3 mins and shut down so it's not the monitor. didn't change anything in Mageia and running 2 weeks Kubuntu main no other problems.
<D-rex> is it turning off or standby?
<alibra> they shut down the monitors  pc stays on
<alibra> hit every button and nothing comes back on monitor wise
<alibra> and moved mouse
<D-rex> But just to clarify the power of monitor is off or is the screen black but power to monitor is on
<alibra> yes u correct
<alibra> power on screen goes black and shuts power off to them
<alibra> screen says no signal
<D-rex> sounds like a driver issue
<alibra> worked fine for 2 weeks no problem either distro? just started tonight
<alibra> thought maybe someone heard of this before
<D-rex> heard of similar issues that were driver related
<D-rex> did you try disabling screen energy sav emode
<alibra> yes
<D-rex> what version are you running
<alibra> i don't get why it would effect both kubuntu and mageia when i had no probs with either before
<alibra> 14.04
<D-rex> maybe hardware issue ?
<alibra> hate to reload and try again, windows has no problem
<alibra> Thanks D-rex if it continues guess I'll just reload and see what that does.
<D-rex> yw hope you fix it i hate issues like that
<Mylon> Argh.  Stupid computer locked up on me.
<Mylon> I installed Samba and something glitched and I wasn't able to switch tasks.  Had to restart.
<Mylon> Oh hey, two touch scrolling is back...
<tavito> hola
<tavito> alguno habla español
<genii> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Unit193> !es | tavito
<ubottu> tavito: please see above
<Unit193> Welp.
<bob2021> hey... I'mt trying to give up on 15.10 and install 14.04, but my machine isn't seeing the livecd at boot time.  is there any way to run the installer without rebooting into the livecd?
<valorie> bob2021: no, you need to have either a booted DVD/USB or a mounted ISO
<valorie> and I've never done the mounted ISO way.....
<valorie> I think that's only for a VM
<bob2021> dammit
<valorie> bob2021: have you verified the image on the DVD?
<valorie> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<noaXess> morning
<noaXess> for kate.. wasn't there any option to convert charachters to htmlentities?
<noaXess> does anybody have a good alternative to ktimetracker.. to record the time on a specific desktop? i used ktimetracker long time.. and its really nice to record the time only on a spec. desktop..
<lordieva1er> Good morning.
<noaXess> hey lordievader
<lordievader> Hey noaXess, how are you?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Guest65785> Hi! Just install Kubuntu for the first time! So pretty!
<soee_> hi Guest65785, good to hear you like it :)
<Guest65785> Any advices about security/customization/update/things to do once installed?
<soee_> are you on 15.10 ?
<Guest65785> yes
<soee_> than only add backports-ppa and install updates
<Guest65785> ok
<soee_> http://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-5-3-and-frameworks-5-18-0-backported-to-kubuntu-15-10/
<soee_> probably soon Plasma 5.5.4 will land there to
<Guest65785> What is Plasma? :(
<BluesKaj> it's the kde desktop
<soee_> what you see on your screen :)
<Guest65785> Ok didn't know that KDEs version had nickname
<soee_> KDE is a community
<Guest65785> hum
<soee_> desktop environment, apps etc. was once called KDE3, KDE4
<soee_> but since some time we have KDE Community, that ships Plasma, Applications, Frameworks etc.
<soee_> so Plasma is your desktop environment, Application teh apps you use anf Frameworks are used to build Plasma and Applications
<Guest65785> Didn't know that, thx
<soee_> Np. enjoy Kubuntu :)
<jemand> Hi, how do I reset the graficadapter in Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> jemand, which gpu ?
<jemand> not sure / build in
<jemand> I switched the harddisk to a Thinkpad 500
<jemand> It came from a NVidia computer
<jemand> grafic
<jemand> Kubuntu can't start grafik - says: no discrete graficadapter
<chr1s> jernand: so you have your existing kubuntu installation on a whole new machine now (you moved the disk to a different computer)?
<jemand> chrls: yes changed machine
<chr1s> there could be quite a few things that are different then (different driver for network card, sound, graphics, etc)
<jemand> network is running even in revovery
<chr1s> sorry, lost my connection while i was talking to jernand
<chr1s> not sure if you saw my message
<jemand> no prob
<jemand> yes sow it, network is running in recovery
<chr1s> so if you moved the disk then there could be lots of drivers that are different now
<chr1s> do you know what graphics card you have on the new machine?
<jemand> not realy - T500 standard
<chr1s> do you at least get a log in on a console
<jemand> 1200 * 768
<jemand> i'm in recovery console
<chr1s> ok, so you have something graphical to work with or your stuck on command line?
<jemand> graphical mode can't start
<chr1s> command line then
<jemand> stuck on command line
<chr1s> ok
<jemand> Intel GM45 Chipset
<chr1s> what happens if you run startx
<chr1s> what does the output say when it fails
<jemand> there is an NVidia defined which can't be found
<jemand> what wil happen if I delete xorg.conf?
<chr1s> do you have an xorg.conf?
<jemand> yes
<chr1s> ok, rename it:
<chr1s> mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak
<jemand> ok
<chr1s> definietly it won't work if you have one
<chr1s> without it, X should try to autodetect stuff
<chr1s> try startx again and see what happens :)
<jemand> still the error: No discrete VGA device found
<chr1s> ok so probably it doesn't know how to drive your graphics card
<chr1s> it might be missing x drivers or it might be your kernel...
<chr1s> ever build your own kernel?
<jemand> nope
<chr1s> ok so hopefully just xorg drivers then
<jemand> I set it up again. No big deal
<jemand> extra /home partition
<chr1s> it will be easier probably yeah
<chr1s> ok cool
<chr1s> it's the quickest way otherwise you will probably spend lots of time figuring out everything you need
<jemand> It'll take not more than 20 min...
<jemand> no work @all
<chr1s> you could potentially cheat with a live cd to figure out what you need and then reboot and install the bits
<chr1s> but to be honest it would probably take longer than reinstalling
<chr1s> good luck
<jemand> chr1s: THX for help. Installation ready- everything fine.
<denza242> hmm, I'm having problems with Kontact/Akonadi
<denza242> see, one time when I was prompted to punch in the password for kwallet when it was specifically for akonadi_imap_resource or something
<denza242> and I accidentally closed the prompt
<denza242> so now for some reason, Akonadi/Kontact can't access KWallet at all
<denza242> I tried deleting every kontact/akonadi config file I could find but it still won't prompt me at all
<BluesKaj> denza242, wish i could help , but i avoid the PIM packages and akonadi and kwallet like the plague since I'm merely a home user
<denza242> why kwallet?
<BluesKaj> guess i never relly learned how to use it so i just disable it ...always seemed very clunky to me.
<denza242> fair enough
<Mylon> What's the keyboard command to stop the plasma flicker?
<Mylon> I hit shift + alt + f12 and now I can't switch windows.
<Mylon> Please help.  This is the second time this has happened in 2 days and it's really frustrating.
<soee_> ?
<genii> soee_: "I hit shift + alt + f12 and now I can't switch windows."
<soee_> switch how ?
<Mylon> Alt tab does not work.  Clicking on window titles does not work
<Mylon> CLicking on taskbar at bottom does not work
<soee_> and you can click and interact panel, desktop ?
<genii> Is this in a VM?
<Mylon> Not a Vm
<Mylon> I can launch new windows.
<soee_> well obviously something with desktop effects
<Mylon> So killall Plasma?
<genii> killall plasmashell && plasmashell
<Mylon> Last time I tried that the taskbar never came back.
<Mylon> alt-space wouldn't work.
<Mylon> Welp, that didn't work
<Mylon> I ended up restarting
<kamil> Hello, I'm trying to install AMD proprietary drivers but I can't get the installer to work. The .run file runs for a few seconds but installer GUI doesn't open. How can I fix it?
<kamil> Here's a screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/ieIWxG1.png
<kuudes> it seems I have https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=111&t=117704&sid=686f521603529fe20d895a722223d4cc&start=15 but I don't see having unclutter?
<kuudes> ie. alt-tab to browser, write input with keyboard, input goes to xchat application that is now in background?
<kuudes> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2230407&s=7857fbbfd14c45146aafd24222d686c1&p=13144378#post13144378 is my current hope
<ifohancroft> Hello, everyone. I am a bit confused about the EOL dates of different 14.04 subversions. Does the one currently on site goes EOL in 2016 or in 2019?
#kubuntu 2016-02-18
<valorie> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<valorie> interesting, that's not the page I wanted
<ifohancroft> I have check that page actually and it's the one that confused me. It has different EOL dates for 14.04, 14.04.03 and others etc
<valorie> right, LTS support is only given if you upgrade to the point releases
<valorie> so no support for 14.04
<valorie> you must upgrade to 14.04.03 for support
<ifohancroft> so the EOL of 14.04.03 is actually 2016?
<valorie> where are you seeing that, ifohancroft?
<ifohancroft> valorie https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases#Current - Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS Trusty Tahr Changes August 6, 2015 HWE August 2016
<ifohancroft> even though I don't really know what the HWE before the date in the EOL column means
<D-rex> Hardware enablement stacks
<valorie> ah, the hardware enablement stack is eol, not the release as a whole
<valorie> sorry
<valorie> should have read more closely
<ifohancroft> ah, got it, ty
<valorie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Kernel.2BAC8-Support.A14.04.x_Ubuntu_Kernel_Support  for more information about kernel support
<ifohancroft> thank you
<Seminarian> Hey guys i'm using dual monitor setup
<Seminarian> Is there a shortcut, or is it possible to set a shortcut to disable one monitor?
<Seminarian> so I can switch between solo and dual monitor setup (shortcut)
<Seminarian> without going to "Display settings"
<Seminarian> I have looked in global shortcuts but haven't found anyhing
<Seminarian> *anything
<Seminarian> Anyone please?
<Psycoguana> Hello!
<Aaron> Hello
<Aaron> Is anyone here?
<Aaron> Hello?
<hateball> Maybe one day will come when people join irc, ask their question, and wait
<valorie> hateball: dreamer!
<manolo> hello
<manolo> someone with Kubuntu 14.04 notice krdc doesnt support vnc protocol after last update?
<hateball> manolo: works as expected here
<manolo> did you update today?
<hateball> manolo: I'm not sure what the day has to do with it, rather *what* got updated
<hateball> manolo: anyhow, I am fully updated as of *now* and I am connecting to some OS X machine without issues
<manolo> ok, thank you
<lapion> Hello
<lapion> I ahve a frozen kubuntu upgrade in session
<ozo> hi
<lapion> can anyone help
<ozo> hahaha
<lapion> From the logfile I know the upgrade is frozen at a question about whether to replace a cinnamon file or not
<lapion> this is a reinstall last time It got frozen at the same point and I did a restore
<valorie> by frozen, what do you mean?
<valorie> keyboard and everything?
<lapion> the gui of the installer is frozen
<lapion> gui of the upgrade is frozen
<lapion> so I cannot select to open the built-in terminal
<valorie> can you get into a terminal with contro+alt+f2 or so?
<lapion> the X-server is not frozen so I can open anyh other program
<lapion> and yes I have the regular virtual terminals..
<lapion> CTRL-Alt-F[1-12]
<hateball> manolo: well I realize it doesnt help you, I am just saying it's not broken for *me* :)
<valorie> so you can try to `sudo apt update`
<lapion> valorie the upgrade is frozen last time I killed dpkg and wily and tried to fix the system with apt update and everything but the install cannot be fixed.
<lapion> is there anyway to access the terminal used by the upgrade from another terminal ?
<valorie> then try `sudo apt install -f` where -f means fix
<manolo> i understand, i saw the new version is not really installed, the obsolete version was removed but not replaced by the new one :(   (Removing libvncclient0:i386 (0.9.9+dfsg-6~ubuntu14.04.1~ppa1)
<valorie> I've had bad upgrades before
<valorie> sometimes I've had to run the same commands a few times
<lapion> valorie, tried to fix this same situation before I had to do a restore and retry the upgrade
<lapion> only to find out it is a reproducable upgrade problem
<valorie> I've just pushed through it, with success
<valorie> the computer I'm using right now has been upgraded, not a fresh install
<valorie> 15.04 > 15.10
<valorie> no problems
<valorie> 14.10 > 15.04 was a bit more difficult
<lapion> valorie, the upgrade program is frozen and awaiting an answer that I cannot gize becuase the built-in console will not open
<hateball> lapion: do-release-upgrade runs in a screen so you should be able to attach to it, yes
<lapion> hateball, screen says there is none
<hateball> lapion: did you: sudo screen -list
<hateball> as the upgrade doesnt run as your user
<hateball> at any rate "ps aux|grep screen" should show a running process, I'd think
<lapion> hateball, No Sockets found in /var/run/screen/S-root.
<hateball> ;f
<lapion> hateball, /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libexec/kf5/kscreen_backend_launcher
<hateball> lapion: hmm. well, google suggests http://serverfault.com/questions/387547/how-do-i-reattach-to-ubuntu-servers-do-release-upgrade-process
<hateball> that is, kill the upgrade, dpkg reconfigure
<lapion> hateball, well back to the restore then.. last time did not end well... thank goodness for backups
<hateball> lapion: did you try the suggestion in the thread?
<lapion> no screens active
<lapion> all I can see that "wily" has console: /dev/pts/1 (deleted)
<lapion> and /dev/pts/2 is still active
<hateball> I am talking about the part in the very first post under the bold UPDATE:
<lapion> hateball, I tried that last time this happened. I ended up restoring my previous system
<manolo> have to reboot, c u m8s
<hateball> lapion: I see
<lapion> hateball, I am off to redo the upgrade
<hateball> lapion: good luck
<jonah> Hi can anyone help. My sound card is no longer working so I'm trying to switch from gstreamer to vlc-backend in phonon. I've installed phonon-backend-vlc but when I go to Audio settings it doesn't show in the Backends section so I can't use it still. Does anyone know how to get it in the kde audio settings list?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<dougiel> topic
<kdeuser> hey guys, i have a problem with my nvidia gpu
<ayushshah> hello Ayush here ,  I would like to know the package name for installing ECm(extra cmake module)
<genii> !info extra-cmake-modules
<ubottu> extra-cmake-modules (source: extra-cmake-modules): Extra modules and scripts for CMake. In component main, is optional. Version 5.15.0-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 51 kB, installed size 291 kB
<genii> ayushshah: See above
<ayushshah> Actually i wrote this command sudo apt-get install extra-smake-module , but it showed no package found , i am using ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<ayushshah> *extra-cmake-modules
<ayushshah> and it available only in 15.10?
<yofel> ayushshah: >= 15.04
<yeehi> Which is the channel for kubuntu Xenial developers?
<acheron88> yeehi: #kubuntu-devel
<yeehi> Thank you very much, acheron88   Why do you love Kubuntu / Plasma?
<rubytor> hi... Can I run a service with a non-root user???
<lordievader> rubytor: Sure, if the service doesn't require root rights.
<dougiel> is steam in the repos on 14.04lts?
<BluesKaj> dougiel, yes, it should be in your package manager
<dougiel> thank you BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> dougiel, if it's not liated you can download the deb here, then just click the deb to install, http://store.steampowered.com/about/
<BluesKaj> liated=listed
#kubuntu 2016-02-19
<acoastal> hey there; i just bought an asus c300 chromebook and wanted to install kubuntu on it; i found some links directing me to use chrouton but they all then lead to installing ubuntu; i'm new to all this so i know i'm missing something here; any help would be greatly appreciated
<a_> servers
<QBee> hello
<QBee> someone with Kubuntu 14.04 32bits has problems with libvncclient0?
<QBee> was removed last update from repositories
<josef_> hi, how to find out what os versioan am i using from the terminal?
<chr1s> uname -r
<josef_> no that isnt it reports me something powerpc-smp but i want something like ubuntu number
<mishaor2005> Guys, where is a KDE Github repo? I want to pull request the desktop list widget.
<josef_> by the way does smp means simultanious multiprocesing
<mishaor2005> Also, Kubuntu is beatiful!
<chr1s> josef_: uname -a then, that way you get everything
<chr1s> josef_: ah you want the kubuntu version, that's not the same thing at all :)
<chr1s> symmetric
<chr1s> it does means your box supports multiple cores
<josef_> yes the number like for example 12.04
<chr1s> open kicker (the K menu), it should be reported at the top of the panel
<josef_> ah symetric multi cores
<mishaor2005> in KInfoCenter you can find out Kubuntu version
<chr1s> might need to put your mouse up there somewhere
<mishaor2005> it is in Menu > Apps > System
<mishaor2005> or you can type kinfocenter in konsole or terminal
<mishaor2005> *emulator
<mishaor2005> ubuntu number is called ubuntu version
<josef_> hm kinfocenter is not installed
<QBee> josef: lsb_release -a
<josef_> ah qbee that sounds good
<QBee> ;)
<mishaor2005> Where is a KDE repo on Github?
<QBee> anyone notices libvncclient0 is missing from trusty repositories?
<QBee> that means vnc isnt possible from KRDC... snif
<QBee> ok, solved, for whom who share my problem: krdc (and some other software who uses libvncclient0 removed from trusty repos)
<QBee> have to remove krdc, libvncclient0, libvncserver0 (dont care about unresolved dependencies)
<QBee> remove "mc3man-trusty-media-trusty.list" repository
<QBee> apt-get update
<QBee> apt-get install libvncserver0 krdc
<QBee> after that everything should work again (broken dependencies should be solved too)
<noaXess> hey all..
<hateball> hello noaXess, do you have a question?
<noaXess> yeah ;).. there are bugs in plasma about multi monitor stuff.. bug reports are existing, good so far.. waiting until fixed and pushed to backports ppa.... but.. i also have a problem with power management.. cause if it works in any case, it does set laptop monitor to suspend mode or what i configured, but not external monitor..
<noaXess> i wanted to know, if any of you also have this problem with laptop and multi monitor setup... or also with only laptop display..
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<noaXess> hey BluesKaj
<noaXess> and others.. what does that mean? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/amd64/ktimetracker/4:4.14.6-0ubuntu1
<noaXess> is ktimetracker available for wily or not?
<noaXess> im searching something similar then ktimetracker for plasma 5... to record times on different desktops
<BluesKaj> noaXess, check out charmktimetracker in the repos
<BluesKaj> !charmktimetracker
<BluesKaj> !info charmktimetracker
<ubottu> Package charmktimetracker does not exist in wily
<noaXess> yes.. not existing.
<BluesKaj> !info charmtimetracker
<ubottu> Package charmtimetracker does not exist in wily
<noaXess> this one? https://github.com/KDAB/Charm
<noaXess> !charm
<BluesKaj> odd, it's listed in muon
<noaXess> i can't find it on mne
<noaXess> mine
<noaXess> but here
<noaXess> https://build.opensuse.org/package/binaries/isv:KDAB/charmtimetracker?repository=xUbuntu_15.10
<BluesKaj> noaXess, ok , then it's back for 16.04, that's what I'm running
<noaXess> aha..
<noaXess> uaaa
<noaXess> 16.04? beta?
<noaXess> ther eno ppa for charmtimetracker?
<BluesKaj> it's not beta 'til next week
<noaXess> hm.. charmtimetracker installed but can't add any task or start any
<noaXess> AHA.. found ;) LOL
<WhispPinesTim> Somewhat off topic I know --- hoping you can point me in the right direction -- I need an online HTML- PDF Converter that will drill down levels of the html -- I have an online set of docs, I need to make to pdf -- any idea?
<valorie> WhispPinesTim: check out Calibre
<WhispPinesTim> valorie -- thanks
<valorie> dunno about the online part
<valorie> but maybe
<WhispPinesTim> ok
<ravl1084_> hello. I'm running trusty and from time to time my wifi disconnects. I know it's not my router because I have a windows laptop sitting right next to my kubuntu and the connection still remains available there. The only way to restore the wifi that I have found is to switch off the wireless button, then switch it back on. Is there a log that I can check to see what's going on?
<BluesKaj> ravl1084_, /ver/log/syslog
<BluesKaj> var/log/syslog
<ravl1084_> BluesKaj thank you
<Octree> Hi. I'm having an issue with unlocking my session (amongst other things). Can anyone help?
<BluesKaj> Octree, lockscreen on?
<Octree> BluesKaj, KDE locks screen after inactivity. HP ZBook G2
<Octree> Won't unlock, can't switch to console login
<lapion> hateball, hi, remember the upgrade problems I was having.. it was due to the kde-kubuntu upgrade , now that I did an upgrade using do-release-upgrade the question was asked even without needing access to the console of the upgrader
<BluesKaj> Octree,   http://superuser.com/questions/699857/save-session-using-shell-command-in-kde
<lapion> hateball, upgrading through muon has a bug
<lapion> hateball, a showstopping bug
<BluesKaj> lapion, the upgrader/package manager is merely a gui for apt
<BluesKaj> using muon here, works fine
<BluesKaj> lapion, make sure you have libmuon installed as well as muon
<lapion> BluesKaj, the problem was with a question that was supposed to be asked by the gui at the moment that a cinnamon pacakge was supposed to be unpacked and settings files replaced
<lapion> BluesKaj, the question would not appear and the console of the frontend could not be opened
<BluesKaj> that sounds like aquestion for #ubuntu if you are dealing with cinnamon, lapion
<lapion> BluesKaj, I had the very same problem twice when upgrading a system ( I made a backup beforehand )
<lapion> BluesKaj, no it's specific to the upgrade while it is being done from within muon
<lapion> BluesKaj, this time I did it from commandline with the generic gui and it worked now
<BluesKaj> lapion, well maybe using the sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade then do-release-upgrade in the terminal should work
<BluesKaj> ok lapion as I suspected
<lapion> BluesKaj, like I said an upgrade done from within muon borked from commandline works
<BluesKaj> lapion, that's why I use the commandline and not a gui
<BluesKaj> lapion, I use muon strictly for referncing information about packages
<eeos> kdeconnect is fantastic .... has anyone used it for presenations even?
<clivejo> eeos: used it for presentations?
<clivejo> you mean as a remote control?
<eeos> clivejo: yes
<clivejo> I use the file transfer ability more
<eeos> clivejo: yes I am using it .... I need someone with experience of using it for presentations and for Whatsapp bcause we do not seem to be able to make it work
<eeos> clivejo: so I can present if the presentation is on the PC, but cannot present videos or presentation from the phone to the pc
<ruslan> hello
<dougiel> I can pair connect and test my bluetooth headset but the only sound that ever comes out of them is the test sounds no audio output to headset where is this configuration option hiding?
<BluesKaj> dougiel, check alsamixer for automute enabled, and the headphone vol control, make sure it isn't muted with (MM), use the M key to unmute to (00) setting
<BluesKaj> after changing your settings usw the escape key then do , sudo alsactl store
<dougiel> thank you BluesKaj they were muted but unmuting them did nothing
<BluesKaj> yeah, then it's abluetooth problem
<BluesKaj> automute is disabled with doen arrow key, dougiel ....forgot to mention that
<BluesKaj> down even
<dougiel> It is a KDE problem... I hear voice saying right out of the right ear and the same voice saying left out of the left headphone and music when I hit the test volume - I concluded it was the system not a bluetooth issue BluesKaj ?
<GreatEmerald> dougiel: Did you set the bluetooth headset higher in the priority list?
<dougiel> ... really the way I know this is a setting issue is because I have... GreatEmerald - it is the prefered device in every list I found it in.
<BluesKaj> dougiel, then your audio/media player needs to be setup, the outputs could be wrong
<dougiel> ... I have fixed it before but have forgotten; I have forgotten more than most people will ever know.
<GreatEmerald> dougiel: Check pavucontrol just in case
<dougiel> it is youtube I want to hear
<GreatEmerald> dougiel: Make sure the programs are connected to the right outputs
<dougiel> thanks guys :)
<BluesKaj> ok, looks like you're in good hands dougiel , I'm closing up shop for today...later
<dougiel> thanks blu... and GreatEmerald...
<dougiel> the setting is in pavucontrol -  CRS...
<dougiel> thanks GreatEmerald :) appreciate the non-google reply as all my google reading was about ubuntu which is usually fine but this had me stumped
<GreatEmerald> np
<dougiel> brb
<Guest44682> Hi guys, i've got a question about the future of kubuntu.
<Guest44682> Do you thing that kubuntu has got a future?
<genii> Certainly.
<clivejo> Guest44682: why wouldnt it?
<Guest44682> Because they kick out of the repo of ubuntu main to universe therefore they locked out
<Guest44682> It is very sad because i love kde.
<sithlord48> kubuntu is not hte only kde client
<Guest44682> i know
<genii> ...I'm still not quite sure what that was about
 * clivejo shrugs
<clivejo> probably a troll
<Azrathud> Would anyone have an idea why konversation disconnects when I switch to another parallel user session and come back later?
<GreatEmerald> I'd guess because switching to another session suspends everything
#kubuntu 2016-02-20
<dougiel> k I have been working on getting a clean shutdown for 4 hours including googling but all I get is it hanging on my shutdown and it says is an ok message and it is just after rsync data... is this enough info just to complain about?
<dougiel> not really too concerned about the fix as it has been around since 14.04 or 13.10
<dougiel> just want to complain - lol
<leumas> dougiel: lol
 * dougiel shivers when he realizes leumas is the only one in here that has a pulse :P
<dougiel> just kiddin
<leumas> hehehehe
<dougiel> Seriously I just realized a distro's weakest link is usually the community...
<dougiel> sad but true - IMHO
<leumas> I concur...
<leumas> I have been struggling to get Amarok to play streams...i suceedded with podcasts
<dougiel> I was trying to get Sabayon (Binary Gentoo) to install... I succeeded with Kubuntu...
<dougiel> leumas, I feel dirty for even trying Gentoo base - LOL
<leumas> hahahahaha
<leumas> dougiel: Kubuntu as I hear is not the best but I will just stick to it for now
<dougiel> leumas, what do they tell you is best?
<dougiel> ... cuz the truth is what you know is the best and the community makes it better - IMHO
<leumas> dougiel: Opensuse keeps popping in some reviews as best KDE distro the last time i checked
<dougiel> leumas, - never tryed it
<leumas> Yea...community support makes a distro thick and stand strong
<dougiel> that is you and me ATM
<dougiel> ... even half in the bag I contibute
<leumas> I havent too...just have the ISO file in my HDD
<TBotNik> AQll: Hate to bust topic, but need help and #mysql channel not responding: All Repeating: Installed osTicket, which deleted all DBs and tables during install.  Found the backups are corrupt so can not restore.  Anyone have a howto on finding your old DBs, Tables and data via MySQL history? On this I have critical path and processing data gone, so can not work! Cannot interact with IRC or forums correctly as all UID/PWD combos were destroyed and manage
<TBotNik> 5,000+ account so DB is a must to login anywhere
<Bomber4Chats> Anybody know how to deal with black screens after login?
<TBotNik> Bomber4Chats: Probably a resolution issue, have you looked that up?
<Bomber4Chats> I tried
<Bomber4Chats> Xrandr is failing for me. Deleting local .cache doesn't help
<TBotNik> Bomber4Chats: When you use "Ctrl+Alt+F1" do you get the alternate command line login?
<Bomber4Chats> Yeah, I have access to tty1
<TBotNik> can you login and read your X11/Xwin logs?
<Bomber4Chats> Sure
<Bomber4Chats> What's the command?
<Azrathud> What happens when you type startx?
<TBotNik> Is it showing errors?
<Bomber4Chats> Wow..
<Bomber4Chats> Startx was interesting
<Bomber4Chats> Okay, so it for the login sequence in tty1, but then it went black. I no longer have access to the tty1 terminal
<TBotNik> Bomber4Chats: So what did it show?
<Bomber4Chats> It's line tty7 now
<Bomber4Chats> Like *
<Bomber4Chats> (brevity from phone typing)
<TBotNik> Bomber4Chats: Yup X throws you into tty7 or "Ctrl+Alt+F7", is that working correctly or do you have errors?
<Bomber4Chats> It ran the login sequence on tty1, but just before reaching the end of the progress bar, the screen went black and it's stuck like that
<Bomber4Chats> I cannot see any errors, or specifically, nothing is presented on the screen and I'm not sure where to find the x11 loss
<Bomber4Chats> Logs
<TBotNik> Bomber4Chats: Guessing then you have some errors in your X routines that need cleanup/addressing.  Look through the logs and enter errors with "howto" to find the way to correct each!
<Bomber4Chats> Howto x11
<Bomber4Chats> ?
<Bomber4Chats> Uhhhhhhh
<Bomber4Chats> OK...
<TBotNik> Howto fix X11 <errorno>
<Bomber4Chats> Tty1 just came back to life
<Azrathud> Bomber4Chats: what version of kubuntu are you using?
<Bomber4Chats> Connecting to x server lost
<Bomber4Chats> Azrathud: 15.10
<TBotNik> Bomber4Chats: Sounds like something in your kernel is going endless loop!
<Azrathud> Bomber4Chats:  http://askubuntu.com/a/615486/494879
<TBotNik> Bomber4Chats: Check the  15.10 bug log to see if your problem is documented.  I only use LTS versions, so clear back on 14.04
<Bomber4Chats> Azrathud I removed those files mentioned in the so thread
<Bomber4Chats> I also just did the commands you've referenced
<TBotNik> Azrathud: Did you see my problem and can you help?
<TBotNik> All: Hate to bust topic, but need help and #mysql channel not responding: Installed osTicket, which deleted all DBs and tables during install.  Found the backups are corrupt so can not restore.  Anyone have a howto on finding your old DBs, Tables and data via MySQL history? On this I have critical path and processing data gone, so can not work! Cannot interact with IRC or forums correctly as all UID/PWD combos were destroyed and manage 5,000+ account so DB
<TBotNik>  is a must to login anywhere
<Bomber4Chats> Alright, that's what I needed, either local or KDE or something was screwed up. Thought I was on the right direction
<Bomber4Chats> Azrathud thanks
<Bomber4Chats> Any idea what code isn't up to par to handle a situation like I've described?
<Bomber4Chats> Why can't the display kernel recheck the current status at wakeup?
<Azrathud> TBotNik: I would shutdown that drive immediately and try to recover files on that drive using another OS
<Azrathud> TBotNik: http://dba.stackexchange.com/a/72760
<TBotNik> Azrathud: Too late for that!  Happened days ago! Really desperate.  Tried everything I currently know and about 20 howtos, nothing.  Most point to the innodb path/fileset, but that was already gone and see nothing in the "trash".  My only hope is a 6 month old HD that quit working, because of either a bad cord or connector, so I might be able to get 6 month old data, which will be a loss of about 30% of the active data!
<Azrathud> ouch
<TBotNik> Azrathud: Of course anything this side of "0" is a positive!
<TBotNik> Azrathud: Major ouch ouch ouch ouch ouch!
<TBotNik> Azrathud: Think that's what I'll do over the weekend, so at least Monday will be semi sane!
<Azrathud> TBotNik: Even if the file is not in the trash, it may be marked as deleted, but not actually deleted on the physical hard drive until it is overwritten
<Azrathud> er it may be deleted, and the filesystem no longer knows about it, but the physical data may remain until it is overwritten
<TBotNik> Azrathud: There is a lot to absorb in that HOWTO, so will work on it!  How do I reach you for followup?
<TBotNik> Azrathud: cAN you share email in PM?
<Azrathud> TBotNik: I do not really have in-depth knowledge in this area
<TBotNik> Azrathud: You're  the first one in 3 weeks of fighting with some useable insight, so don't be so modest!
<vortek> hi
<vortek> firefox is running slow.. i got a 2.2 ghz with 8 gig ram, I shouldn't have his problem
<vortek> any ideas?
<genii> ...stop using Flash
<chengzhong> test
<DarinMiller> test successful
<Henri> How come I cant connect to the internet with Kubuntu
<daniel_wayne> hi
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Guest62111> Hello everybody
<alvaropag> Hello, I'm using kubuntu-backports but the last update broke my login... sometimes the login screen show up and sometimes it doesn't. When it do shows up if I type my password it just waits and return to the same screen
<alvaropag> Anyone with this problem too?
<lordievader> Anything in the xsession-errors log?
<alvaropag> @lordievader yes.... timeout in locking authority file /home/alvaro/.Xauthority and  $DISPLAY is not set or cannot connect to the X server (plus a bunch of other things)
<alvaropag> I'm starting x via a terminal on tty0 (using only "startx" - no sudo)
<alvaropag> After this command I have to wait for the error (.Xauthority timeout) and then Ctrl+C twice to start plasma-shell (then everything works) and on tty7 it's a black screen
<lordievader> What happens when you start X as root and run 'startkde' as a user?
<alvaropag> I didn't try it, give me a minute
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<alvaropag> @lordievader the only thing I got was sudo startx
<alvaropag> is this what you mean?
<alvaropag> it starts plasma, but with the root user... some apps don't start (eg. chrome)
<lordievader> alvaropag: No, there should be some startkde, startkde5 or startplasma. (or something along those lines...)
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj, how are you doing today?
<alvaropag> If I try startkde only, it tells me that there's no X server running... how can I start x before?
<lordievader> alvaropag: In a different tty run as root '/usr/bin/X :0'.
<alvaropag> thanks, I'll try
<alvaropag> @lordievader nops, it says $DISPLAY is not set or cannot connect to the x server (but I set $DISPLAY)
<lordievader> Is X running on :0 and did you export the display variable to that?
<alvaropag> yes
<alvaropag> but it didnt connect... I verify with ps aux and echo $DISPLAY
<alvaropag> everything was correct, x was running as root and startkde as my normal user
<lordievader> Hmm, then I suppose that is the issue sddm/Plasma runs into.
<lordievader> Theoretically you could purge the backports ppa see if it works then and then reinstall the ppa.
<alvaropag> it seems so, but this started after the last update... I tried to downgrade only sddm, but it didn't work out...
<alvaropag> I'll try to purge backports then, but I'm at school now, so I'll do it later
<alvaropag> anyway, thanks for the help lordievader
<lordievader> I don't think the problem lies with sddm.
<alvaropag> I also have xorg-edgers
<alvaropag> maybe I should purge it first
<lordievader> Oeh, yeah. That one is known to give troubles.
<alvaropag> hummmm, I didn't know, it always worked ok for me
<BluesKaj> alvaropag, xorg-edgers aren't known for keepiong up with upgrades to kernel modules/drivers
<alvaropag> I'll purge it then!
<lordievader> Through xorg edgers you can quickly get some piece of software expecting an older version of X, while X itself is newer.
<alvaropag> @lordievader I purged the PPA but the problem persists... start the sddm, put my password, get a blank screen for a while then it gets back to the password screen
<BluesKaj> alvaropag, which gpu and driver?
<alvaropag> intel gpu (with nvidia disabled) and driver i915
<alvaropag> mesa 11.0.2, sddm 0.13
<GreenDay> how to configure ntp under kde please?
<lordievader> alvaropag: Did you reboot after purging?
<alvaropag> BluesKaj: this is the start of the .xsession-errors https://jpst.it/FFr3
<alvaropag> lordievader: yes, I rebooted it twice
<BluesKaj> alvaropag, Optimus system, hybrid gpus on a laptop?
<alvaropag> Yes it has, but everything is disabled... the nvidia gpu I disabled on bios
<alvaropag> BluesKaj: I updated the link with the full .xsession-errors
<lordievader> alvaropag: What happens when you remove the ~/.Xauthority file?
<alvaropag> lordievader: Do I need to stop my current session before remove it?
<alvaropag> lordievader:  I cannot remove it, because it's a root file (inside my home folder)
<lordievader> X session? Yes.
<lordievader> Ah, yeah that is not correct.
<lordievader> It should be owned by your user.
<alvaropag> yes, but it's being created by the root...
<alvaropag> I also have .Xauthority-c and .Xauthority-l
<alvaropag> don't know why
<alvaropag> lordievader: Should I remove it and try to log in again?
<lordievader> alvaropag: Yes, kill all X sessions, including SDDM. Remove the file, then start the SDDM service and try to login.
<alvaropag> lordievader: Ok
<BluesKaj> lordievader, he should be using nvidia-prime
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Why? He is only using the nVidia card. Wouldn't just the nVidia driver be enough?
<BluesKaj> his nvidia is disabled lordievader
<lordievader> Ah. Read it wrong.
<lordievader> Still begs the question, why nvidia-prime?
<BluesKaj> nvidia-prime is written for hybrid graphics hardware, http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/243535/how-to-make-nvidia-optimus-work-on-kubuntu-15-10
<lordievader> But is that still necesarry if one of the two is disabled?
<BluesKaj> think he has it backwards , as you say he should be using the nvidia, it's the more powerful gpu
<BluesKaj> if he wants to use just one gpu
<BluesKaj> but most optimus users run with the both
<claudio> ita
<BluesKaj> !it | claudio
<ubottu> claudio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<alvaropag> lordievader: It recreated the file with my user, but the problem persists
<alvaropag> lordievader:  the problem is that the $DISPLAY variable is empty and it can't connect to the Xserver... I have to kill it and do a startx (wait for the .Xauthority locking timeout then two Ctrl+C) to start it
<lordievader> Who is the owner of the .Xauth file after that action?
<alvaropag> lordievader: .Xauthority keeps with my user now
<alvaropag> lordievader: I resolved it, but don't know what was wrong... I moved my .kde folder and rebooted, it recreated the .kde folder and it's working now... maybe something got corrupted along the way
<lordievader> .kde? What version of Kubuntu are you running?
<alvaropag> lordievader: Kubuntu 15.10 (but I'm updating it since 14.10, hehehehe - no fresh install)
<lordievader> Hmm, Plasma 5 shouldn't use ~/.kde. But never mind that, great that you fixed it ;)
<alvaropag> lordievader: yes... it is strange, I will do a fresh install in the next LTS
<alvaropag> lordievader, BluesKaj thanks for the help!
<BluesKaj> alvaropag, here's a suggestion for your optimus system if you're interested, http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/243535/how-to-make-nvidia-optimus-work-on-kubuntu-15-10
<alvaropag> BluesKaj: thanks! I'll give a look at it. I tried once, but gave up because the battery wasn't lasting that long...
<BluesKaj> alvaropag, yeah that's the whole idea of the lower power level and higher power level gpus...battery life
<alvaropag> BluesKaj: yes, I saw on phoronix that nvidia is trying to integrate better the optimus tecnology with mesa, but it's not ready yet...
<BluesKaj> alvaropag, ok , good to know
<belse> my dns is behaving strangely. lookup worked fine in one terminal but my other two there was no lookup result.. restarting wifi solved it.. why is this?
<belse> . /etc/resolv.conf contains nameserver 127.0.1.1 and search <mydomain>
<rapte> belse: check NM settings for DNS
<rapte> IIRC NM overrides the DNS if you set a DNS
<belse> I haven't set it manually. I expect it to come from NM but somewhere it forgot it. Can't explain why it worked in one console though
<astrmix> Всем привет
<belse> Is there caching somewhere, because i just opened a new terminal and host <whatever> was slow but i just did one lookup fast in previous console
<rapte> belse: yes
<rapte> your modem or your computer may be caching it
<belse> per terminal?
<rapte> use dig <domain>
<rapte> to find out who gave the response
<belse> this was a host lookup on my local network
<rapte> for example in my case, ;; SERVER: 127.0.0.1#53(127.0.0.1) is produced
<rapte> dnsmasq service is caching the dns
<rapte> it's not per terminal
<rapte> the first time you did host <whatever> in terminal 1, dnsmasq had not cached the domain name
<belse> well i did one fast first and then started a new terminal and then it was slow
<belse> so epxect it be cached already
<rapte> hm
<rapte> could be network latency
<belse> and lookup should be <2 ms because of local network, so thinking it may search external network before domain
<belse> didn't provide fqdn
<rapte> what are you looking up
<rapte> is it in your LAN
<rapte> or what
<rapte> "becaues of local network"
<belse> yes, my local dns servers hostname
<belse> had problem with autofs because of failed lookups before restarting network
<belse> but still don't expect lookups to be slow so something is wroing
<rapte> well, IIRC normally it will resolve recursively from 127.0.0.1 -> 192.168.1.1 (your modem) -> 8.8.8.8 (your DNS, for example) -> your nameserver for your domain name
<rapte> (if nothing's cached it would pass all the way through that)
<belse> where do i see dns gotten from dns server?
<rapte> dig <domain>
<rapte> you can also do dig <domain>@dns to query the domain from the DNS server at IP dns
<belse> looks alright but does not say which dns i'm using
<belse> i'm guessing this is only domain search relevant
<belse> i may be way off here :)
<belse> Ah! found the issue on the dhcpd config
<belse> domain was changed a long time ago but config wasn't updated.. haven't had any problem with any client so far but nm must query domain before dns
<BluesKaj> belse, try this, nmcli dev show |grep DNS
<belse> BluesKaj, thanks i see second record not from dns server which is the router 10.0.0.1
<belse> This should not be queried
<belse> i mean dhcp server
<BluesKaj> belse, you can set your ISP ior other preferred DNS server IPs in your router DNS optional settings ..works on my TP-Link TL-WDR3600
<belse> It's not the problem. I want to query my dhcp/dns server first and let it forward any unknown requests
<belse> Here it may query router/outside world first
<BluesKaj> anyway errands to do for a few mins...bbl
<belse> So nm must add this automatically
<BluesKaj> then if you want /etc/resolve.confto use specific DNS IPs then you need to set them in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head because it overwrites /etc/resolve.conf since ubuntu 13.10
<belse> problem solved. dhcp server mess, had the router as dhcp server with dns to dns server, but it also added itself as dns server.... :P had to disable it and move everything to dedicated server..
<cmyip> Hi All
<peasnik> hi cmyip
<cmyip> I'm experimenting with touchpad gestures, what is the module that handles touchpad input in KDE5?
<BluesKaj> cmyip, kmenu>computer>system settings>input devices>touchpad
<cmyip> BluesKaj, do you know which part of the KDE5 framework handles touchpad input? just want to view the code
<Azrathud> ddd
<dougiel> I have new usb stick and new dvd with 14.04.04 daily and it does not boot - any suggestions?
<BluesKaj> dougiel, how long did dd take to copy the iso , it usially takes about 5mins for a 1G image
<dougiel> a second but sync'd for 5 min and then sudo sync'd for a second
<dougiel> BluesKaj,
<BluesKaj> dd doesn't show a progress bar unless you use pv between input and the out put
<BluesKaj> synced?
<dougiel> dd if=some.iso pv of=/dev/sdc BS=1M?
<BluesKaj> sudo dd if=pathtoiso | pv | sudo dd of=/dev/sdc bs=1M
<BluesKaj> oops disconn'd by mistake
<dougiel> just finishing up my 3rd attempt at maiking a 14.04 daily build
<BluesKaj> dougiel, assume you've tried booting the daily on other pcs
<dougiel> I don't even trust it - how could I entrust another working machine to be borked by the daily.
<dougiel> I will try on this one as it is the one I have made it on
<BluesKaj> just to see if it boots into the media , not to install
<dougiel> brb.
<dougiel> yes BluesKaj it boot on a real machine
<BluesKaj> real machine ?
<dougiel> buy hangs on the old hardware
<dougiel> asus g75vw
<BluesKaj> how old is that?
<dougiel> 3 years
<BluesKaj> not old at all
<BluesKaj> this thing is almost 8 yrs old now
<dougiel> the old peice of crap is 2007 but I have had gentoo installed on it and kubuntu versions.
<BluesKaj> this is 2008 (I prefer to call it vintage)  :)
<dougiel> fair enough
<BluesKaj> have the nvidia 8400gs pci card and brought it up to 6G of RAM and a Samsung ssd evo 850 256Gb drive which gives it new life
<dougiel> I get a red block and : sendbytes: error -110
<dougiel> does tis mean anything to anyone?
<BluesKaj> I have no clue what that could be
<dougiel> So the question remains how do I install 14.04 on a 4coredual-vsta?
<bprompt> 4coredual-vsta?    was iss dat?
<d0k> Hello
<d0k> Can anyone help me with pop up menus opening in the wrong monitor?
<d0k> test
<dougiel> memory tests ok...
<DarinMiller> I have 2 monitors, but my notifications follow my primary desktop which is what I prefer.
<dougiel> not sure why kubuntu is not installing - suggestion welcome.
<DarinMiller> What menus are poping up in the wrong location:?
<DarinMiller> d0k What menus are poping up in the wrong location:?
<d0k> When I right click on anything inside of some applications
<DarinMiller> what happens if you restart plasmashell?
<d0k> I restarted the computer many times
<DarinMiller> terminal command:  killall plasmashell && plasmashell &
<d0k> Okay, I'll try
<d0k> Same problem
<d0k> Nothing changed
<DarinMiller> what application?  primary or secondary montir?  (I want to try to dupliate...)  Also, what version of plasma?  (kinfocenter is an easy place to check..)
<d0k> Spotify and Clementine. The programs are on the secondary monitor which is on the left, and when I right click in the programs, a pop up menu appears in the primary monitor on the right. Plasma 5.4.2.
<DarinMiller> Hmmm... Clementine is working fine here, but I on plasma 5.5.4
<d0k> Maybe I can update?
<DarinMiller> You could try backports ppa. Are you familiar with installing ppa's?
<d0k> I'm okay with adding ppas
<DarinMiller> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<federico> hola
<Guest3173> test:)
<clivejo> echo!
<Guest3173> echo off
<Guest3173> ggg
<melodie> hi
<Finetundra> hello melodie
<melodie> does someone here do work on high resolution pictures?
<melodie> hi Finetundra
<melodie> I have to advice someone who does that, and wants a brand new tower
<Finetundra> I'm sorry but I don't know ay about that
<melodie> for instance, I think with the i5 or the i7 latest generation, and a screen which will be 27"
<melodie> http://www.ldlc-pro.com/fiche/PB00181462.html
<melodie> I think I'll suggest a GPU such as this one: http://www.ldlc-pro.com/fiche/PB00185475.html
<melodie> what do you think?
<melodie> hi Na3iL
<melodie> I am not a KDE user, however he is...
<melodie> so what do you Kubuntu users think about it?
<Finetundra> Well, I can't say anything about the newer intel processors(I've only worked with older ones), but the GPU is pretty solid as far as I've heard. How much RAM will the system have?
<melodie> it could have 8 GB, or eventually 16 GB (which I believe is way too much… )
<melodie> the i5 and i7 are powerful quad cores, and the GPU will also probably be a good addition with 4GB ram?
<melodie> what I'm not sure, if that's not too noisy with 3 fans
<d0k> Hello again, I updated, but not to 5.5.4 but 5.5.3 plasma. The problem still persists
<melodie> hi d0k what problem?
<Finetundra> I'd say that he may need the 16GB of RAM. A few nights ago my buddy was saying that he was doing some video processing and he maxed out his RAM
<Finetundra> And I doub't those fans will cause trouble
<d0k> When I right click on inside of an app in my secondary monitor, the pop up menu appears on my main monitor
<melodie> but video processing is much more greedy than image processing
<melodie> he does pictures, with Gimp
<d0k> A person here said they don't have that problem, but he has plasma 5.5.4
<d0k> So I updated
<Finetundra> Indeed however depending on how high level it will be that 16GB may become necessary
<d0k> But it didn't update to 5.5.4
<melodie> yes d0k and then after update?
<d0k> The problem is still here
<d0k> And the panel looks more ugly now
<Finetundra> Have you tried a different DE all together?
<melodie> what about if you reconfigure the panel?
<d0k> When I hover on items, they light up light blue
<d0k> No, I am used to KDE
<melodie> ok Finetundra thanks
<d0k> Does anyone have any ideas as to why I didn't update to 5.5.4?
<d0k> I added the kubuntu backports ppa, and updated after that
<Finetundra> sadly I have no experience with KDE 5+
<Finetundra> I chose to stick with 4
<melodie> d0k which edition of Kubuntu do you run?
<d0k> 15.10
<clivejo> 5.5.4 isnt in backports yet
<clivejo> still in landing
<d0k> Thanks
<Na3iL> hey melodie
<Mylon> Fuuuuuuuuuuck.
<Mylon> I go to watch some Netflix and they're like... "Come back when you're decided to go back to sucking Microsoft's cock."
<d0k> I'm back, updated to plasma 5.5.4, but the problems still persist
<valorie> !language | Mylon
<ubottu> Mylon: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Mylon> I am calm!  And at least I'm polite to the people here.  Microsoft on the other hand...
<valorie> d0k: 5.5.4 is not yet in backports
<valorie> Mylon: watch your language
<valorie> what you said is not acceptable
<Mylon> Oh my, am I invading your safe space?
<d0k> Hey guys, calm down please
<Unit193> Mylon: Just please no cussing here.  Anywho, you try netflix-desktop yet?
<Mylon> I haven't heard about it until now!  Which is why you guys are great.  You have the answers to everything.
<Unit193> AFAIK, there's only that unofficial option for netflix.
<Unit193> !netflix
<ubottu> If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<Mylon> Interesting.  I wonder why these wine patches haven't been pushed into the main version?
<d0k> I updated to 5.5.4 from landing
<d0k> And nothing changed
<d0k> Except that now it says that I have 5.5.4
<Unit193> Mylon: There was some long thing about it, I think I read it a while ago but as I don't have netflix I either forgot and/or didn't follow it.  IIRC, they were pretty hacky.
<Mylon> Probably easier to just drop Linux.  I've used it like twice in 6 months.
<Mylon> I just don't watch TV much and their movie selection is pretty meh.
<Mylon> Wait.
<Mylon> Drop Netflix, not Linux.  Derp.
<d0k> How do I change the panel from glowing light blue when I hover on items?
<d0k> It looks bad
<Unit193> Mylon: Can't say I disagree with you there.  Does Amazon prime offer more of what you're looking for?  (Does it work on Linux?)
<d0k> The items glowing light blue, I meant
<Mylon> I don't know.  When Amazon Prime was still young it's selection was pretty poor too.  There's a lot of Arrrrrrr-flavored streaming sites out there that offer decent quality and better selection.
<dougiel> can someone help me install kubuntu please - suse installs but sucks and I know kubuntu installs but for whatever reason I am havine extreme difficulty - please help :)
<d0k> What's wrong, dougiel?
<dougiel> d0k, now is hanging on 9.48... nouveau drm dcb oup 02: 04011310 00000028
<dougiel> I guessed at installation process yesterday ( boot option and kernel options) and it installed but gparted ruined my partitions and could not get clean boot or shutdown but the problem todayis I forget what I guessed
<d0k> Hmm, sorry, maybe someone else understands this better in this chat than me
<d0k> I need help myself
<dougiel> been doing this for quite a few day and I am getting fed up... I need some help but my querys
<dougiel> what do you need help with?
<d0k> When I right click in an app on my secondary monitor, the pop up menu appears on my main monitor
<valorie> dougiel: sounds like you need to go back to gparted and get your partitions fixed first?
<valorie> nothing can install in a messed up system
<d0k> I'm back, don't know why konversation closed
<dougiel> valorie, partition with suse and installed successfully but could not configure. I have never used suse before... how does that sound like messed up partitions?
<valorie> ah
<valorie> dunno, have only used suse once, long ago
<valorie> dougiel: does the kubuntu iso you burned start up the live session successfully in any other computer?
<dougiel> yes
<valorie> and does it run as a live session in your messed-up computer?
<dougiel> no
<valorie> have you tried something different, like lubuntu or xubuntu?
<valorie> both rather "light"
<dougiel> assorted errors or messages currnet  is i2c i2c-2: sendbytes: error -110
<dougiel> I have been trying distros for a week
<dougiel> mostly ubuntu derivatives but sabayon and suse too
<dougiel> valorie, what do you suggest I try next - I have 48 dvd's left
<valorie> yikes
<valorie> dougiel: any chance that a new HD would solve your problems?
<valorie> you could very well have failing hardware
<dougiel> for the live seession not to boot?
<valorie> I don't know
#kubuntu 2016-02-21
<kkinetix> dougiel: you had a noveau crash with the kubuntu live dvd? I presume you have an nvidia graphics card/chipset then?
<melodie> dougiel I found your error message on posts on the web: do you have a nvidia graphic card on that machine?
<cv_> HI
<melodie> dougiel : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2074280.html and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1015165 and
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1015165 in linux (Ubuntu) "i2c i2c-4: sendbytes: NAK bailout." [Medium,Expired]
<melodie> http://community.arubanetworks.com/t5/Controller-Based-WLANs/Why-are-my-APs-rebooting-with-the-error-message-i2c-adapter-i2c/ta-p/185798
<valorie> melodie: kudos for you finding that stuff!
<melodie> at Archlinux too, a few years ago: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=157754
 * valorie had no time to google
<melodie> hi valorie
<melodie> yes valorie it happens sometimes. :)
<valorie> dougiel: ^^^
<melodie> and seeking for others is often easier for me than seeking for myself :P
<melodie> ok ladies and gentlemen, it's almost 2 am here in the South of France (south west) so, I wish you all a good one! :)
<melodie> cheers
<vortek> hello
<vortek> i cant seem to click stuff with my mouse
<vortek> it happened all of a sudden and reboot does not work
<valorie> is it wireless, and if so, have you checked the battery?
<vortek> its a touchpad
<vortek> i shouldnt of said mouse :)
<vortek> syanptics
<vortek> synaptics
<valorie> ah, and what version of kubuntu are you running?
<vortek> this sounds stupid  but how i check?
<vortek> its the latest version
<vortek> i just downloaded it last night
<vortek> 14 somthing
<valorie> 14.04 is the LTS
<valorie> def. not the latest version, but OK
<vortek> 15.10
<vortek> im running 15.10
<valorie> ok, that is the latest, great
<valorie> so the quickest way to see the settings is to push alt+space, and type "touchpad" into the little window that pops up (krunner)
<valorie> there is even a nice testing thing over to the right
<vortek> cant click on the testing area
<vortek> and i cant click stuff
<vortek> it only letts me slect touchpad settins
<vortek> and thenn nothing
<valorie> wow
<valorie> and this can't be physical, like dirt or so under the buttons?
<vortek> nope
<vortek> i can click on he windows
<vortek> to load stuff just when it loads i cant click on the items
<vortek> no it works fine in windows 7
<valorie> next, using krunner again, type drivers
<valorie> and check the driver manager
<vortek> k
<vortek> ok
<vortek> it just shows my xorg drivers
<vortek> on when i tab to ok
<vortek> it disapers
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> I'm sorry: dinner time here
<lloyd__> hello.  is there a way to reinstall KDE in Kubuntu 15.10?
<lloyd__> ormore precise, I can't get my desktop effects to toggle on ecause I can't use my F12 key.  any ideas?
<DarinMiller> lloyd__, you can reassign the short cut key in the system settings.
<DarinMiller> to re-install kde, you could try sudo apt-get --reinstall install kde-plasma-desktop
<lloyd__> I've tried to search for the desktop setings keys, under the shortcuts settings.  any idea were it's specifically at?
<DarinMiller> sure: system settings | Shortcut
<DarinMiller> Shortcuts^
<DarinMiller> Left hand side Global Keyboard Settings, top dropdown select kwin
<DarinMiller> in the search window, type comp and hit enter.... Suspend Compositing
<lloyd__> I don't have a
<lloyd__> ... "kwin: option.   maybe thta's the problem
<lloyd__> never mind, I found it!
<DarinMiller> kwin is the 16.04 name, um, trying to rememeber old name.... possibly system...
<DarinMiller> oh, what was the name?
<lloyd__> system settings
<lloyd__> lol
<DarinMiller> oh good, I was close :)
<lloyd__> thank you very much!
<DarinMiller> np :)
<valorie> kwin is the windowing part of plasma
<valorie> it does not replace systemsettings in 16.04 or anywhere else, just to set the record straight
<DarinMiller> The drop down name sometimes toggles between kwin and system settings for some reason.  Seems to happen during the alpha/beta stages.  Never pinned it down.
<vortek_> hi
<vortek_> i cant seem to click on certain things with my touchpad
<vortek_> it worked the other day
<vortek_> and google dont havve any solutions that work,, can i get some help? :)
<lapion> hello
<lapion> since My upgrade to vivid many applications in the menu have no icons any more, since the upgrade to wily even firefox has no icon anymore
<valorie> lapion: that is now solved in more recent versions
<valorie> vivid is end-of-life now
<valorie> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lapion> valorie, I upgraded yesterday and there are no updates
<lapion> valorie, I upgrade to wily
<valorie> ok
<lapion> valorie, still many icons missing
<valorie> probably worthwhile to at least add backports
<valorie> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-3/
<lapion> valorie, "..more, since the upgrade to wily even firefox has no icon anymore"
<lapion> valorie, I did two upgrades in a row. first to vivid then to wily
<valorie> wow, that's a lot of work
<valorie> and that's a move from plasma 4 to plasma 5
<lapion> valorie, to upgrade to wily I had to purge tex from the system because, and at a certain moment the kde-frontend to do-release upgrade froze because it could handle a dialog question when updating one of the cinnamon packages. So I had to use do-release-upgrade with the generic gui.
<lapion> valorie, I make backups so I ended up upgrading the system more than six times
<valorie> right, I always use commandline for such things
<valorie> especially with such a huge upgrade
<valorie> there are cinnamon packages in the archive?
<lapion> valorie, upgrading from safe mode doesn't allways work correctly
<valorie> I don't know, I've never tried that before
<valorie> from the terminal is safest IMO
<lapion> you mean upgrading without gui in a terminal
<valorie> yes
<lapion> I'd rather have a pop-up asking question so my attention is drawn to the system if there is a question and I do not need to constantly check the system for questions
<lapion> many of my previous upgrades got borked because screen lock got invoked and the password could not be ascertained by the system any more and I had to redo
<lapion> upgrades do not automatically disable screen-saving-locking etc etc
<valorie> certainly it is a good idea to turn off lockscreens before beginning
<valorie> as well as removing any PPAs
<lapion> valorie, I prefer upgrading from safe-mode and have done many a upgrade in safe mode with a sandbox mode to have all files downloaded for the actual upgrade afterwards
<valorie> and ensuring that you are fully updated and upgraded
<valorie> ok
<lapion> valorie, but I still have the missing icons.
<valorie> I used to have them too
<valorie> then I added backports
<valorie> that's all I'm telling you
<lapion> Do you mean backports from ppa's or backports in the default repository ?
<valorie> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-3/
<lapion> yeah..there is was staring me in the face on my primary ( laptop display) irc is on my secondary display ;-)
<lapion> valorie, problem not solved by using ppa
<daum_> hey guys - anyone able to help me troubleshoot some bluetooth issues: I can see the device, but when i set it up as an a2dp device (bluetooth speaker) it says failed to connect but device added....then it shows as connected but ic an't get music to play over bluetooth
<omenius> just a quickie: where is settings for ipv4 configs?
<omenius> one would think that these are located at network settings but I'm not finding anything there
<rockyroad> Hi there I am looking for help with acpi on an asus laptop running kubuntu, not able to wake up after suspend, could you help me ?
<rockyroad> dmesg gives "[Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored"
<rockyroad> "ACPI Error: [_SB_.PCI0.RP01.PXSX] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20150930/psargs-359)"
<lordievader> omenius: Open the NetworkManager settings applet, then configure a network -> ipv4 tab.
<lordievader> rockyroad: A 'acpi=vendor' might help with that: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<omenius> ty :)
<rockyroad> hi lordievader, is this helping? ACPI=0x76689000  ACPI 2.0=0x76689000  SMBIOS=0x776e2000  SMBIOS 3.0=0x776e1000
<lordievader> rockyroad: It doen't tell me anything, but I am not an acpi expert...
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<rockyroad> I found several very similar bug reports on the web but no answer :-S
<lordievader> rockyroad: The acpi=vendor kernel parameter does not work for you?
<rockyroad> lordievader: sorry I had misunderstood. I will try, thank you
<Roah> Hello, i recently upgraded from the 14.04lts and i can't found how to configure my wacom like on the older version can someone help me plz ?
<Roah> As side note the tablette is detected and seam to work
<Pinguine> Всем привет
<Roah> nvm i founded a thread explaining the state of it, so i did from the command line using "xsetwacom"
<BluesKaj> !ru | Pinguine
<ubottu> Pinguine: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<omenius> damn it feel good to not depend on windows
<omenius> at finally I took time to install and configure linux distro on my desktop pc
<BluesKaj> omenius, Congratulations, welcome to Kubuntu, if that's what you installed :-)
<omenius> yeah, ty C:
<rockyroad> lordievader: I paste mesg diff with acpi=vendor here : https://paste.kde.org/pqls6cefa . Full initial output here:https://paste.kde.org/pkv58omto/kyexx9
<lordievader> Hmm, guess that wasn't the right option. "Malformed early option 'acpi'" Reading the web it seems that option is for acpi_backlight, or something like that.
<lordievader> rockyroad: What do you get when you turn the machine on after a suspend?
<rockyroad> a black screen, fan on, mouse pointer  no key stroke effective , have to keep power button pressed
<rockyroad> ... to reboot
 * rockyroad connected as rockyroad1 from other laptop to keep contact while experimenting with this one
<lordievader> rockyroad: Can you ssh into the box?
<rockyroad1> lordievader: this time what I got is a text console screen with boot messages, ending with "vgaarb: this pci device is not a vga device"
<rockyroad1> still irresponsive
<lordievader> Hmm, what version of Kubuntu are you running?
<rockyroad1> 15.10
<lordievader> rockyroad1: I guess the same happens when you issue 'sudo systemctl suspend'?
<rockyroad1> ssh up !
<rockyroad1> I think I had tried systemctl way last time I was working on it (its not my computer), with the same result
<rockyroad1> lordievader: I just tried again from ssh: it turned off the screen, then, on wake up, it came back to the same console screen and the ssh session  came back to life
<lordievader> Ah, it could very well be that the graphics driver is crashing.
<rockyroad1> from syslog : ACPI: Waking up from system sleep state S3 ... PM: resume of devices complete after 620.164 msecs
<rockyroad1> does it mean the xserver would be the culprit ?
<BluesKaj> or gpu driver, perhaps?
<lordievader> ^ is what I think.
<lordievader> rockyroad1: What graphics card are you using? And what driver?
<rockyroad1> geforce 940m with proprietary driver.
<lordievader> By any chance a hybrid system?
<rockyroad1> yep with bumblebee I think
<BluesKaj> you should be using nvidia-prime with that driver \
<BluesKaj> don't think bumblebee will work on 15.10
<BluesKaj> !nvidia-prime | rockyroad1
<BluesKaj> !info nvidia-prime
<ubottu> nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1 (wily), package size 10 kB, installed size 114 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<rahulprabhakar> Need help with kde login manager. I don't get graphical prompt instead terminal prompt upon boot and after logout. need to run startx manually after login from terminal.
<rahulprabhakar> It used to work earlier now just stopped working. I have Kubuntu 14.04 installed with KDE 4.14.13 (from kubuntu backports ppa)
<lordievader> Wan't bumblebee the one for nouveau?
<lordievader> That could very well explain the troubles, if I am right, that is.
<BluesKaj> It disables the discrete graphics card if no client is detected, and start an X server making use of NVIDIA card if requested then let software GL implementations (such as VirtualGL) copy frames to the visible display that runs on the intergrated graphics. The ability to use discrete graphics depends on the driver: open source nouveau and proprietary nvidia.
<BluesKaj>  ^ ^ direct quote from muon
<BluesKaj> it = bumblebee ^
<BluesKaj> to add to the confusion about what to use with hybrid graphics
<rockyroad1> lordievader, BluesKaj, sorry, it was already nvidia-prime installed
<lordievader> rockyroad1: Hmm, you could try and disable the integrated card (Intel?) and see if that fixes things.
<BluesKaj> rockyroad1, yeah seems the hyn=vrid gpus are detected and nvidia-prime is enabled by default when the proprietary driver is installed
<BluesKaj> err hybrid
<rockyroad1> Sorry, they're calling me for lunch, I'll be back in a moment, thank you very much for help so far.
<d0k> Hello
<d0k> I've updated to plasma 5.5.4 and now the panels items light up light blue when hovered on. How do I set it to how it used to be in 5.4.x, when it only had a blue line above the icons and text when hovered on?
<clivejo> d0k: I had to install theme based on previous versions
<d0k> Oh wow, I feel dumb now
<d0k> Thanks
<d0k> Okay, another problem
<d0k> When I right click on some applications on my secondary monitor, the pop up menu appears on the primary monitor
<clivejo> never had tha before
<d0k> Does anyone have any ideas?
<Smurphy> nope. Have only one Monitor here :}
<karin_> hello i got a question im debugging with gnueabi-gdb and i get the whole time Cannot access memory at address 0x0 whan can i do about that
<DarinMiller> karin_ Wish I could help but I have zero experience with arm debugging.  I assume you already added the debugging symbols as suggested by this site http://elinux.org/GDB?
<karin_> no that not only i have the problem that the debugging doesnt work @ all now and i didnt change the code or something
<Abe_> I am looking for this folder .kde4 in my home folder $HOME/.kde4/share/config/ I do not have an .kde4 folder just .kde :(
<Abe_> ballo file extractor is making problems on my machine I have to disable it
<Abe_> Baloo*
<DarinMiller> Abe_ which version of Kubuntu are you running?
<Abe_> KDE 4.13.3
<karin_> DarinMiller: i get now Error in final launch sequence Failed to execute MI command: -exec-continue Error message from debugger back end: Warning:\nCannot insert breakpoint 1.\nError accessing memory address 0x0: Invoer-/uitvoerfout.\n
<Abe_> 14.04
<Abe_> the trusty release
<d0k> I plugged my main monitor into the GPU and the secondary monitor into the motherboard if that helps
<DarinMiller> Abe_, as per this website http://askubuntu.com/questions/437635/how-to-turn-off-baloo-in-kde-4-13 baloo can be disable by editing $HOME/.kde/share/config/baloofilerc and changing Indexing-Enabled=true  to Indexing-Enabled=false
<Abe_> ok so I was in the right folder... thank you
<Abe_> I don't find an Indexing-Enabled in this file :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/15159889/ *sry was pasted ugly somehow
<DarinMiller> Abe_ Are you just trying to disable desktop search?
<Abe_> No Kubuntu is behaving weird the last couple of days. when the pc is idle it just uses 30-50% of my cpu for no reason.
<Abe_> as soon as I am moving the mouse it goes back to 0. the baloo file extractor pops up in system activity. so I have this process under suspicion
<DarinMiller> Does the system monitor indicate baloo_file is the offending process?
<DarinMiller> I would try setting Indexing-Enabled=false, logging out/in and see if the problem goes away.
<Abe_> No this is the process that keeps appearing and going away. which is annoying so i'm trying to turn this process off. I really do not know if this is the cause for my cpu usage when idle
<Abe_> like i said I don't find and indexing-enabled in this file :/
<Abe_> an*
<BluesKaj> Abe_, what about akonadi server , do you kamil and other PIM apps
<BluesKaj> kmail
<BluesKaj> indexing usually takes only a few mins with baloo
<Abe_> turned akonadi already off, I am not using any mail apps or Kmail
<BluesKaj> Abe_, ok
<BluesKaj> Abe_, system monitor/ksysguard is a good app for checking processes
<Abe_> ok I am looking at that right now. the funny thing is. If my cpu goes up to 30-50% it does not show which process is using it. It immediatly goes back to 0 jumps back to 50 then 0 again.
<Abe_> wasn't like that a couple days ago. using this pc with kubuntu for over a year now never had any problems :/ I recently installed steam but the process is not running so that can't be it
<rockyroad> BluesKaj: I'm back, tried uncessfully to find how to disable the integrated intel graphics. would you have a hint ?
<rockyroad> no such option in the bios, nvidia-prime installed
<Abe_> could be like that since the last update i've made
<BluesKaj> rockyroad, no default gpu option in the BIOS? that's odd.
<Robert__> hello guys I install Ubuntu 15.10 what shouyld I do to have KDE
<DarinMiller> BluesKaj I have a hybrid skylake laptop from Dell that lacks default gpu in bios.  Its been quite a challenge to configure it as it requires the latest kernels, Nvidia and intel drivers.
<rockyroad> In the Aptio BIOS I have, there's a "Graphics Configuration" section, but the only thing in it is about the amount of preallocated memory ...
<BluesKaj> Robert__, install kubuntu-desktop
<Robert__> where could I find kubuntu desktop ?\
<BluesKaj> DarinMiller, have you figured it out ? If so maybe you help rockyroad, I'm stumped
<BluesKaj> you could help
<Robert__> BluesKaj- thanks I'm the first day on linux :)
<DarinMiller> BluesKaj, I am running 16.04 on it with landing PPA.  xrandr does not work as the intel video driver has yet to support 16.04. But NVida side is working fine.
<DarinMiller> Robert__ could you repeat the issue(s), I missed the original problem statement.
<BluesKaj> Robert__, open a terminal/console, then at the prompt type or copy and paste this, sudo apt install kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> then at the login page you'll be able to choose between unity and kde/plasma desktops
<DarinMiller> rockyroad could you repeat the issue(s), I missed the original problem statement
<rockyroad> Hi DarinMiller, ty. The issue was that the computer is not waking up properly from suspend to ram
<DarinMiller> rockyroad what make/model of laptop?  My skylake laptop has similar issues, but improved dramatically with the 4.4 kernel.  What version of Kubuntu?
<rockyroad> I dont have the refs on this laptop, of the 2 pastebin I made earlier (dmesg) are you able to find them in the logs ?
<rockyroad> It turned out that the problem could well be related to hybrid graphics
<rockyroad> I have nvidia-prime installed
<rockyroad> Trying to disable the intel GC from the bios, can't find any suitable option
<rockyroad> can I disable it from the kubuntu session ?
<rockyroad> asus r516u
<DarinMiller> logs finally updated,  just a sec...
<DarinMiller> by chance did you try sudo prime-select nvidia ?
<BluesKaj> DarinMiller, my laptop uses the i915 driver for the intel gpu and I'm running 16.04 there as well and xrender is an option, but I'm using OpenGL3.1
<Abe_> Ok I just removed a hole bunch of crap, emptied my trash and removed unwanted programs, the problem seems to be gone now after a restart thank god
<DarinMiller> Abe_ was this the popup window on the wrong monitor problem?
<Abe_> DarinMiller: do what? sorry did not understand
<Abe_> Now my cpu ist pending between 0-2% like it was before
<DarinMiller> Abe_ I was curious which problem you solved.
<BluesKaj> Abe_, it's a good practice to run autoremove and autoclean periodically, like once per week
<Abe_> No I was the guy asking for that baloo thingy
<Abe_> BluesKaj: I do that like after every update
<BluesKaj> Abe_, so what "junk" did you remove ? :-)
<rockyroad_> DarinMiller: Odd mesg it gives: the current alternatives in use are: ['nvidia-352', 'nvidia-352']
<rockyroad_> Info: the nvidia profile is already in use
<Abe_> all kinds of things in my homefolder that were starting to pile up :D
<Abe_> oh and my trash didn't empty it for months I think so there were gb of crap I got rid of
<Abe_> I should start using commas in my sentences.
<DarinMiller> rockyroad I recommend enabling the ubuntu graphics ppa sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa , followed by sudo apt update and installing the recommended vidoe driver. (341.28 is working great for me).
<DarinMiller> 361.23^
<DarinMiller> 361.28^
<DarinMiller> dang, just missed rockyroad....
<rockyroad> DarinMiller: I'm still here, on 2 computers, one going on and offline ...
 * rockyroad is also rockyroad_
<DarinMiller> rockyroad have you used ppa's?
<rockyroad> I'm doing it ... slowly ;)
 * BluesKaj reads and absorbs for the next poor soul with optimus
<rockyroad> the ppa recommends nividia-352, which is the one I have ... do you thing replacing it with nvidia-361 can solve my problem ?
<BluesKaj> rockyroad, your gpu and his may be diffent , hence the different drivers
<BluesKaj> different even
<rockyroad> anyway 361.28  is installing at the moment
<BluesKaj> who knows, it might help
<rockyroad> updating libcuda1-352 and nvidia-open-icd-352
<omenius> hey guys, I'm sure someone else has does this before; so how I bind my "windows" button (in keyboard) to start menu show/hide?
<omenius> *done
<rockyroad_> it concludes with "Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/i915/skl_guc_ver4.bin for module i915"
<omenius> also isn't it quite bad that 99% not made by apple has button, on where is logo of the product of a software company
<omenius> that is quite strong statement
<omenius> *keyboards
<omenius> I'm talking about keyboards but did not actually include the word "keyboard" in whole message
<DarinMiller> rockyroad_ which version of kubuntu?
<DarinMiller> Newer versions of kubuntu include newer versions of firmware.
<rockyroad> kubuntu 15.10 w/ linux4.4
<rockyroad> after install and reboot I tried suspend again ... same thing
<rockyroad> but from ssh I am able to do "top" and it gives very busy xorg, plasma, kscreenlocker_g ...
<rockyroad> and also migration/0 ..
<DarinMiller> Ensure to install the intel drivers also:  https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/intel-graphics-installer-linux-1.4.0
<rockyroad> is it official from intel ?
<DarinMiller> yes
<rockyroad> DarinMiller: installed it, rebooted, exactely same result
<rockyroad> Xorg 100%
<Abe_> rockyroad: Are u using an nvidia driver?
<DarinMiller> yes, but my nvidia drivers have to pass thru the intel cpu, so the intel cpu has to working correctly on my box.
<Abe_> okay that sounds odd
<Abe_> rockyroad: was it that way when you installed kubuntu? if not try to redo everything you have done :>
<Abe_> sorry I know that didn't help
<rockyroad> I think it would be safer for me to uninstall those experimental driver. Is there any precautions about doing it ?
<rockyroad> DarinMiller: ^
<DarinMiller> the nvidia or intel driver?
<rockyroad> both I think. I need a system as stable as possible
<DarinMiller> to go back to nvidia 352, sudo apt install nvidia-352.  I would expect the recent intel drivers to work as good or better than the default ones.
<rockyroad> I cannot keep experiemental thing that don't fix anything. It is not my box
<DarinMiller> LOL, oh I see :)
<DarinMiller> I would stick with the 352 drivers for now and the drivers installed by the intel 1.4 installer.  When 16.04 comes around, I would use the latest recommended drivers for that release.
<DarinMiller> nvidia^
<rockyroad> yep I'lll do that. .. but while we were talking "top" shows that the cpu eased down
<rockyroad> any interesting exploration you think of before I downgrade ?
<rockyroad> there are still those "migration/0" "migration/1" processed I wonder what they are
<DarinMiller> no, now with the install reporting missing firmware.  Additional firmware can be installed, but that is another rabit hole that I would not recommend on someone else PC.
<DarinMiller> now = not
<rockyroad> ok
<DarinMiller> 16.04 should include a new firmware set and newer nvidia drivers may be possible on that release.
<rockyroad> install nvidia-352 raises conflicts ...nvidia-persistenced xorg-driver-binary
<DarinMiller> try sudo apt-get purge nvidia*, reboot, then install 352
<omenius> my Xorg daemon/software/whatever is taking 40% of my CPU power when I have taskbar
<omenius> I had to remove it. It was not like this before
<omenius> also the right side of the bar is bugging, an arrow icon is moving from left to right and back
<omenius> boot fixed the problem
<asdf_> Hello
<asdf_> Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<rockyroad> DarinMiller: I'm in trouble ... I cannot go home leaving my friend with a dark screen :-s
<rockyroad> oh, he's gone ...
<GreenDay> 100% [Connexion à fr.archive.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1360:8c01::18)]
<GreenDay> it hangs
<rockyroad> On boot, my screen is left on tty console for ages, but last time it finally came up with login screen after 10 mins or so ...
<suncokret> is it secure if we use portable linux programs which we put for example in home directory?
<rockyroad> I am able to access the faulty box through ssh
<rockyroad> and no task seems over-busy
<rockyroad> the tty says: "Started Light Display Manager", then "Started ACPI event daemon"
<rockyroad> Anybody around to help ?
<GreenDay> it worked
<GreenDay> i did apt-get clean
<GreenDay> then it been further then it hangs then it continued and done
<d0k> Hello
<d0k> When I right click in some applications on my secondary monitor, the pop up menu appears on the main monitor
<andybrine> Hi Everyone
<andybrine> Im having problems installing and setting up Samba
<andybrine> can anyone here provide any assistance?
<DarinMiller> Hi andybrine
<DarinMiller> Still need samba assistance?
<andybrine> Yes please
<DarinMiller> This website has a good samba overview: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba
<andybrine> I have gone through soo many tutorials but cant seem to see my workgroup
<DarinMiller> Basically you need the following: sudo apt-get install samba samba-common system-config-samba python-glade2 gksu
<andybrine> I have it installed, I just cant seem to get it working
<andybrine> I have created shared folders and setup smdb.conf
<DarinMiller> Add a smb group:  sudo addgroup smb
<DarinMiller> Add yourself to the group: sudo adduser $USER smb
<andybrine> ok I have done that
<DarinMiller> add yourself as a samba user: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER
<DarinMiller> Enable the user:  sudo smbpasswd -e $USER
<DarinMiller> For the next part, either use the GUI: sudo system-config-samba
<DarinMiller> Or, manually edit the smb.conf file: sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<DarinMiller> change: Change: workgroup = workgroup to workgroup = <your network group name>
<andybrine> thanks
<DarinMiller> Also, change the resolve order as follows:
<DarinMiller> name resolve order = bcast host lmhosts wins
<andybrine> do I have to change the network group name?
<DarinMiller> Order is very important!
<DarinMiller> No, you can leave it as work group.
<andybrine> do I have to add that to the config?
<DarinMiller> Also,  ensure the "name resolve order" is under the [global] section
<andybrine> ok, let me check my smb.conf
<DarinMiller> Yes, typically "name resolve order" must be manually added to the file.
<DarinMiller> to enable anonymous access to windows machines: remove the ";" (semi-colon) from beginning of line "security = user"
<DarinMiller> and below the "security = user" line add a new line:
<DarinMiller> map to guest = Bad User
<DarinMiller> Specific Folder share example (add at the end of the file):
<DarinMiller> i.e. [Downloads]
<DarinMiller> path = /home/<your user name>/Downloads
<DarinMiller> comment = "Some comment"
<andybrine> can I pastebin my config file?
<DarinMiller> writeable = yes
<DarinMiller> valid users = name1, name2, ....
<DarinMiller> browseable = yes
<DarinMiller> yes
<DarinMiller> yes, paste away.
<DarinMiller> When the you finish editing the smb.conf file, restart samba: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<andybrine> http://pastebin.com/09Z8LiD8
<andybrine> i feel like such a noob
<DarinMiller> I feel like a noob every time I fight samba.  I always forget something....
<andybrine> lol, its such a challenge
<andybrine> does my smb.conf look right?
<DarinMiller> Ensure to add: name resolve order = bcast host lmhosts wins
<DarinMiller> in the [global] section...
<DarinMiller> Are you sure you want to share your entire home directory?
<andybrine> at the moment yes, lol
<andybrine> once its working I will change the folder
<DarinMiller> And, do you have a /samba/anonymous directory on your box (that's not a default folder)
<andybrine> yea, I created that folder
<DarinMiller> Checklist: ok, so you added the smb user group and your username to the group.
<andybrine> Ill add that now
<DarinMiller> Added and enabled your username to the samba group using smbpasswd?
<andybrine> dont think I have done that
<andybrine> how do I do that?
<DarinMiller> sudo smbpasswd -a <username>
<DarinMiller> sudo smbpasswd -e <username>
<andybrine> yes, I think I did that with your commands earlier
<DarinMiller> Ok, restart samba? sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<andybrine> ok all is restarted
<andybrine> should I be able to see that now as a workgroup?
<kguest12> does kubuntu 14.04 keep uptoday with the latest KDE? or is its KDE frozen to whatever was around at the release of 14.04?
<DarinMiller> yes, navigate with dolphin or a file manager on another PC.
<andybrine> YOU ARE A LEGEND!!!
<andybrine> First time I have been able to see my shared files!
<andybrine> Thanks! Its much appreciated!
<andybrine> Can you recomend a good tutorial for the future?
<DarinMiller> Excellent! Glad I can help.  If you run into write issues, try modifying the file permissions on the specific directory with either dolphin or the chmod command
<DarinMiller> The one I gave you at the beginng was a good one no?  A couple others: http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=2941
<DarinMiller> http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/linux-distributions/linux-distributions4-ubuntu/1203-how-to-install-and-configure-samba-in-ubuntu-1010-maverick-meerkat-via-gui-
<DarinMiller> My personal notes I keep here for a community Ed class I occasionally teach: https://sites.google.com/site/bcelinux/classroom-news/basicsambaconfigurationfilesharingincludingwindowspcs
<andybrine> Ok awesome thanks
<andybrine> I will save all these links for the future
<DarinMiller> kguest12: if you use the backports PPA, 14.04 stays fairly up to date on the KDE side.
<DarinMiller> andybrine: Glad I could help
<DarinMiller> The kernel is not updated, so if you have a skylake PC that needs newer kernerl or firmware revs, those will have to updated manually.
<DarinMiller> kguest12^
<andybrine> :)
<DarinMiller> kguest12: 2 more months and 16.04 will be out the door with most of the latest and greates.
<kguest12> thanks
<andybrine> can you send me the unixmen article again?
<DarinMiller> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&ved=0ahUKEwjYjejThYrLAhUBS2MKHSCzDSgQFggwMAM&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.unixmen.com%2Fhowto-install-and-configure-samba-share-in-ubuntu%2F&usg=AFQjCNEGseC8cK6j2uCkmySjQ9zLyej4eg&sig2=WIi5WKM2jSG1_1UINw3dbw&bvm=bv.114733917,d.cGc&cad=rja
<DarinMiller> Looks like my other link expired.
<andybrine> yea, thats perfect
<andybrine> that will be the ideal guide
#kubuntu 2017-02-13
<sintre> but if you need help and you'll spend the time somebody will be around to assist
<Mordas> I knew I fit in here when I typed in a very obscure game and found a free version of it
<Mordas> Have not figured out how to make it work yet, but that will happen!
<sintre> alot of people are afk idle or only show up when paged aka thier names are spoken in chat
<Mordas> I am part of similar communities elsewhere.
<sintre> well welcome to kubuntu new friend :) very nice people here
<sintre> pls download the iso and get a physical copy so you don't have to download it lol
<Mordas> Thank you Sintre. I'll probably continue to fight this problem every other week or so when I get bothered enough to do so. Otherwise though, its great
<sintre> if i helped you at all pls do that for yourself and me
<Mordas> I'll get something done on that front.
<Mordas> You are a new version Evangelist I see :D
<sintre> i suggest you also hang around this channell and maybe even #ubuntu
<sintre> sounds like what you want probally has a far superiour version of sorts that does the same thing , like spoofing ip's and hiding your browsing records
<sintre> its only 7 pm here east coast , later it gets more people will probally be aroundto help you out in that area
<Mordas> Well, I need to go afk. Hopefully we will speak again Sintre.
<sintre> se ya Mordas i'm off for dinner as well
<sintre> have a good night if i don't see you later
<valorie> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<sintre> thanks valore for reading transciprt :)
<sintre> no clue what that was
<valorie> I try to always read the backlog, even if it's too late to help
<valorie> just to see what common problems are
<valorie> I learned most of what I know about linux right in this chan
<valorie> from the experts
<nc_> hey I have a problem with a pc of mine connecting to the internet. wifi is working fine and my laptop connects fine but since I updated the system to my pc the network stopped working. I've tried several methods and they don't work. I tried restarting network manager and connecting through eth0 but my pc doesn't have the option of going eth0.
<wh0ami> Hello
<wh0ami> heeeey
<wh0ami> Ркбяяят
<wh0ami> Ау
<koffeinfriedhof> !ru | wh0ami
<ubottu> wh0ami: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<hazamonzo> Howdy BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi hazamonzo
<ahoneybun> silly x86_64-efi platform is getting stuff
<ahoneybun> *stuck
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23988440/
<ahoneybun> bbl
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: I avoid EFI install like the plague still, so I'm possible not the best person to quiz on that
<BluesKaj> uefi is not necessary, I wiped my laptop within 5 mins of receiving it and disabled all those silly security and fastboot etc, created a msdos table and installed kubuntu :-)
<tcanabrava_> hello people, just installed ubuntu (not kubuntu) for my wife, and asked her to install konversation
<tcanabrava_> she's having an error while loading libKF5Crash.so
<tcanabrava_> some missing dep perhaps?
<BluesKaj> tcanabrava_, how did she install konversation, with software manager or apt-get.?
<tcanabrava_> software manager.
<tcanabrava_> she's a mouse user :)
<BluesKaj> konversation is a kde app and it should bring along the necessary libs with it, if it didn't then I think hexchat might be a better choice for Ubuntu
<tcanabrava_> BluesKaj: seems to me broken dep.
<BluesKaj> tcanabrava_, yes or a missing dependency, and that can cause more problems than a mouse user needs
<BluesKaj> unless ahe wants to run KDE/plasma which has amore familiar look for windows users then Unity or Gnome
<BluesKaj> then=than
<ayt89> heeeellp!
<ayt89> critical error
<ayt89> I have kubuntu 16.04
<ayt89> just switched to automatic login then rebooted
<ayt89> now after the boot splash, I never get into the desktop
<ayt89> it stops at a black screen
<ayt89> I don't even know how to get output for the problem...
<ayt89> is this a known issue?
<ayt89> maybe it is because my /home is encrypted
<ayt89> anyway ... I need a lifeline
<BluesKaj> ayt89, does ctl+alt+F2 give a login shell prompt?
<ayt89> BLuesKaj: using askubuntu I just got it fixed
<ayt89> BluesKaj: damn "secure boot" probably did it to me
<BluesKaj> ok
<ayt89> CTRL+ALT+F1, then login with text, then startx
<BluesKaj> right , i ususally tell users to use F2 in case F1  doesn't respond , sometimes it's occupied
<arya_> #ubuntu
<claudio_> ciao
<claudio_> !list
<ubottu> claudio_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<claudio_> !list
<BluesKaj> !it | claudio_
<ubottu> claudio_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<george_> anyone using kmail?
<george_> wandering if server-side search works on your kmail/kubuntu
<JonelethIrenicus> george_: i use imap
<sensible> I'd like to install Kubuntu on a mac on a separate partition. Any help would be appreciated.
<excognac> hi all any tips for enableing 3d acceleration on kubuntu? amd radeon gpu, laptop:/
<sintre> can try third pary driver
<sintre> go to moun software center and download additional driver software gui
<sintre> see if it has anthing for radeon gpu you have
<sintre> lol sry its called discover
<sintre> confusing it with a package manager as i don't use it much
<sintre> should be above dolphin under system
<sintre> in search box just type driver
<sintre> should see a lil card icon
<sintre> install that
<excognac> sintre: i did download the radeon proprietary driver and installed driconf
<sintre> ok what are the symptoms
<sintre> or problems your having then
<excognac> VMware virtual machine says on booting it i don't have 3d acceleration on host
<sintre> ok system besides that
<sintre> ccan you play 3d games
<sintre> ?
<sintre> outside of virtual machine does your system work as it needs to is what i'm asking really
<excognac> my host kubuntu works fine
<sintre> then that a vm problem i have no clue how to trouble shoot
<excognac> not sure about gaming on kubuntu, never tried
<sintre> stick around thru the evening other people are probally gonna log on and have more experience with that
<excognac> this solved it, let me test the VM https://askubuntu.com/questions/537787/enable-3d-hw-acceleration-on-vmware-workstation-10-on-ubuntu-14-04
<sintre> i have 0 experience with virtual machines unfotately
<sintre> i hope it does
<sayarussad> hi all
<sayarussad> i need help
<sayarussad> my sound card driver problem
<sayarussad> Motherboard: M2N-SLI    Graphic card: gtx 560 ti   Sound Card:  CM6501
#kubuntu 2017-02-14
<user|42366> Hola, intales Kubuntu 10.04 en un ordenador todo en uno Lenovo de 64bits y se traba. Inicia el sistema y deja de funcionar el mouse y el teclado.
<sintre> not a spanish support channel
<sintre> try #ubuntu and they can dirrect you to a better channel
<sintre> unlike regu;lar kubuntu we don't have multiple language channels
<sintre> i mean ubuntu
<sintre> if you can speak ingles we might try to help the best we can
<user|42366> Hello, try Kubuntu 10.04 on a 64bit all-in-one Lenovo computer and it locks up. Starts the system and stops working the mouse and keyboard
<sintre> lol i thinl 10.04 is a lil daed i assume you mean 16
<sintre> dated hehe
<sintre> never used a all in one with kubuntu
<user|42366> Sorry, 16.04
<sintre> do you have a second computer you using to talk now?
<sintre> i assume given what you said , how far exactly into deskktop does it get
<sintre> when booting
<sintre> screen?
<sintre> deskktop
<sintre> does mouse/keyboard work for a little while then quit?
<sintre> need as much info
<sintre> so we can try to help trouble shoot
<user|42366> It worked well the keyboard and the mouse in the installation but when starting a work to update or to do something else they stop working. I have to disconnect them and reconnect them for functions
<sintre> can you get to the console
<sintre> type sudo apt update and see what might be there
<sintre> something could of just got glitchy
<sintre> if something is there then try a sudo apt full-upgrade
<sintre> that will remove old packages and install a bunch of new ones
<sintre> just don't do it till you have time to baby sit machine
<user|42366> ok
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<zezu_> The 17.04 RC doesn't have a context menu for task manager,  I can't find a setting for it.    Does anyone know where I should look?
<genii> zezu_: #ubuntu+1 for support and testing of Zesty please, since it doesn't enter normal support phase until after release on april 13th
<genii> zezu_: Alternately, you can ask on the Kubuntu Users mailing list. https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kubuntu-users
<zezu_> genii: I know,  but since this is the kde related channel,  it's a better bet someone knows where the option is here.
<genii> zezu_: The #ubuntu+1 channel is for all the *buntu of the next coming release. So it has devs from Kubuntu in there as well that could probably better answer your question than in here
<genii> zezu_: You could also try #kubuntu-offtopic , some of them hang out in there as well
<zezu_> genii:  will do, thanks
<troffasky> do expermental and beta PPAs still exist?
<inma58> estoy perdidisima con el irc en linux, ains
<sintre> imma58 go to #ubuntu and somebody should be able to steer you to the right channel that supports your lanaguage
<valorie> troffasky: not right now
<valorie> we may in the future again, but right now -proposed, -landing and -kci are the experimental/testing PPAs, along with various packages in devel's own PPAs
<valorie> if you are interested in helping us test, please join and hang around in #kubuntu-devel
<valorie> we're always looking for knowledgeable testers
<Guest77099> 1984
#kubuntu 2017-02-15
<esmermuh> hello guys
<chcknrub> We live, we die. But Truth never changes. God is always good. God is Love.
<mparillo> And He belongs (if at all) in #kubuntu-offtopic
<koleygr> lol
<sintre> i can't trouble shoot religous issues lol
<sintre> still workin on myself :)
<poco_> hey guys any idea why my Kubuntu 16.04 Plasma 5.8.5 is reverting back to the stock wallpapers upon every reboot?
<poco_> would there be a log anywhere on this?
<claycorn> hmm let me think
<claycorn> you dont mind changing the wall paper with slideshow instead of image
<poco_> as in I should set my background as a slideshow you're saying?
<claycorn> yes do that im running 14.04
<poco_> I guess I'd have to create a new folder with one image as it only allows you to add folders that way
<claycorn> you dont have a picture folder?
<poco_> I do but then it cycles through the pictures. I don't see a way to stop it from cycling
<claycorn> how long have yo been running 14.04?
<poco_> I'm running 16.04
<poco_> I recently did a clean install, so only a day or two right now
<claycorn> oh no wonder takes a few days or more to learn the beast
<poco_> ??
<claycorn> been running 14.04 for 5 years
<poco_> ok, but I don't get why my desktop background is reverting itself. Never had an issue in the past
<claycorn> first things first is to install important programs  first
<sintre> poco are you updating thru backports ?
<poco_> yeah just tried the backports
<poco_> I'm thinking that has something to do with it
<sintre> i use 16.04 on my to lapps
<sintre> but i knowalot of people use 14 as it has better duel monitor support
<sintre> if you do't need that ok with a lil upgrade?
<claycorn> i agree i used duel on this laptop
<claycorn> what are backports ?
<claycorn> :P
<sintre> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<sintre> newer software for oldwr versions of kubuntu best i can come up with
<sintre> :)
<sintre> or ubuntu actually
<sintre> darin welcome to convo
<sintre> :)
<sintre> i need a better explaination on what backports are
<sintre> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated packages are built for an application, they may go into Kubuntu Backports, which is one of the official Kubuntu PPAs. See https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs for more information.
<DarinMiller> Hi sintre
<sintre> ok bot is better than me lol
<DarinMiller> backports are updates that are not allowed in the main repos since they were release after Cananical beta deadlines.
<sintre> claycom i hope that answers your question
<sintre> claycorn i'm sry
<sintre> laptop screen
<DarinMiller> Backports have not received as extensive testing for cross-package compatility. Occasionally a package or 2 may break with a backports update.
<DarinMiller> However, quite often backports fix many more issues than they break.
<sintre> ok i  jusr ewlazed we're trying to talk to somebody left
<sintre> just noticed omg sry darin
<DarinMiller> Ironically, older and sometime "more broke"n packages are sometimes release in the main repos because of the deadlines, so never assume that the main repos are perfect.
<poco_> thanks sintre
<sintre> np poco_
<sintre> i just assume poeople who left just got disconeccted and will be back
<sintre> not always the case
<sintre> hmm think website could be updated or the page
<sintre> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade -y     sudo apt full-upgrade works
<sintre> is the -y command usefull for anything
<sintre> or just kind left over from a apt of the past
<DarinMiller> the -y avoids the yes/no prompt. that prompts the user if updates are available.
<sintre> like saying yes bedfore hand
<sintre> interesting
<DarinMiller> yes
<sintre> did you see the bug report me and wxl made last couple days?
<sintre> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1664440
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1664440 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity doesn't offer auto-resize option with GPT partition table containing Windows and Ubuntu installs" [Undecided,New]
<sintre> bad news seems nobody cares , good news i'm loged and registered to make them now
<DarinMiller> Yes. I was going to attempt to test on my UEFI hw, but I have tried it yet....
<sintre> hopefully somebody will atleast repoduce it
<DarinMiller> I will test it now...
<DarinMiller> my uefi laptop hates 16.04 boot drives unless I use nomodeset in the boot parameters.
<sintre> lol my battlle with uefi is never ending
<sintre> wxl showed up with more help than i could imagine we included every read out possible
<sintre> shoert of my personal cell phone # lol
<sintre> i think we just need to get it confirmed so maybe it will get attention
<DarinMiller> Yes, he was recommending some stuff that I never tried with failed installs.
<DarinMiller> Guided - resize install working just fine here with UEFI.
<sintre> does it give resize option
<DarinMiller> yes
<sintre> ok now back to square one
<sintre> no clue at this point
<DarinMiller> I check my other laptop as reference.  Just a sec...
<sintre> i sent a bunch of scrfreens
<sintre> proving this lil problems yessterday
<sintre> is the 16.04 updated
<DarinMiller> do you have links to the screenshots?
<sintre> not anymore would be in logs used that site ignur
<sintre> or whatever its called
<sintre> win 10 duel with updated 16.04
<sintre> on disk trying to install 16.04.2
<DarinMiller> I will check those just see what you saw.... testing 2nd laptop now...
<sintre> this is where problem with live installer is from
<sintre> i'm getting other lapt top out as well to give you a live feed lol
<DarinMiller> KDE still has super small font defaults making hidpi installs challenging....
<DarinMiller> Working fine on 2nd UEFI laptop too.
<DarinMiller> What brand and version of bios do you have and is it current?
<sintre> other lappy booted
<sintre> one sec gotta take a call
<DarinMiller> I was blown away earlier tonight. My desktop went to sleep while I was vpn'd into work.  After dinner, I woke my desktop and vpn connection persisted and remmina was stil connected to my remote session.
<DarinMiller> Window screen lock was active, but I logged right back in to window as if nothing had happened.
<DarinMiller> brb, time to test UEFI on my desktop...
<sintretest> this pc is in the other room
<sintretest> ohh great
<sintre> wb other system live and online atm
<sintre> what is that url to that pix post pastebin thing
<sintre> http://imgur.com/
<sintre> nm fouhnd it it going to other pc
 * DarinMiller can never remember the imgur link.... bookmarking for future reference....
<sintretest> k first one coming
<sintretest> http://imgur.com/a/Up7G7
<DarinMiller> 3rd UEIF system tested here.  All had  resize option. Lenovo and Dell laptops,ASUS mb in the desktop.
<DarinMiller> What's on the next install screen?
<sintretest> coing on second
<sintretest> http://imgur.com/a/ldSts
<sintretest> and that is where we are
<sintretest> no resize option for me :(
<DarinMiller> that is absolutely crazy!
<sintretest> no crap
<sintretest> http://imgur.com/a/bi4F3
<sintretest> last post in real time so you no i'm serious lol
<DarinMiller> Did you say that's GPT partition type?
<sintretest> yes gtp file table on drive
<sintretest> wxl thinks it may have something to do with it
<sintretest> he put it in bug report
<sintretest> brb going to other pc
<sintre> didn't know there were different "tyes" of gtp partions
<sintre> whoole drive
<DarinMiller> I have 7 partitions on one of my laptops that I just tested and it's GPT also.  So that rules out partition count... Do you have a spare HD you can toss in that machine to see if it HD depedent?
<sintre> no this laptop require almost full disesmbly to acess hdd
<DarinMiller> No GPT vs traditonal mbr is what I was referencing.
<sintre> thats efi vs reg
<sintre> i can do it with an external drive
<DarinMiller> What about an external usb HD?
<DarinMiller> :)
<sintre> but not sure if thats gonna get us anyware
<sintre> yea i can do that
<sintre> let me  go dsig that out and reinstall this iso
<DarinMiller> I am just curious if winders did something funny with the boot partition confusing the install sw.  I have had to use dd to write to mbr section of drives because they would not accept any  repartitoning commands.
<sintre> found it gotta wipe it to install this iso
<DarinMiller> After writing/stomping on the boot partition, the partition managers worked perfectly.
<sintre> actually to prevent problems  gonna need you help we probally should dd to this external drive
<DarinMiller> no need to wipe it,
<sintre> if it works on this external then i'll retest on flash drive
<sintre> i gotta write the new iso to it
<sintre> or gota commands handy for me
<DarinMiller> as long as you don't proceed past the disk setup screen, the drive will not be touched.
<sintre> its not the same release
<sintre> this drive and set up boots the new pc if thats what you wanted to know
<DarinMiller> Feel free to install to external if you want, I am just curious how your PC sees a different drive.
<sintre> so just plug it in is what you want?
<sintre> i already have the same install from before on this external
<DarinMiller> plug in the external drive, boot to live boot usb drive and see what the  Drive setup screen presents as install options.
<sintre> bput it in closet lol
<sintre> ok
<sintre> well reconise external
<sintre> gonna reboot to make sure
<sintre> http://imgur.com/
<DarinMiller> wait
<DarinMiller> duh,  just restart the install since you
<DarinMiller> are already booted to the live disk.
<DarinMiller> Now that I think about it, I think your drive must be refenced by the bios at boot (but I can't remember for sure)...
<sintre> doesn't work lol confuses computer two live usb drives
<sintre> one is just alot bigger than the other
<DarinMiller> your boot screen does not give you  the choice of which device to boot?
<sintre> the one we're testing is 16.04.2
<sintre> nope
<DarinMiller> your bios should list the bootable devices and allow you to select which one you want to boot.
<sintre> well it does with one time boot menu
<sintre> cd nic lan ect
<sintre> but no option between the two usb kubuntu installs
<sintre> then defaults to grub loader
<DarinMiller> So, 2 ways to boot (usually).
<sintre> which isn't much help either
<DarinMiller> 1) Edit bios and select primary boot device.
<DarinMiller> 2) Press special boot key (F12 on Dell for me or dedicated tiny boot key on Lenovo)
<sintre> i kinda found a problem , though , seems on my system the newer iso on usb stick will NOT boot or be reconised if plugged into the usb 2.0
<sintre> only the 3.0 port
<sintre> i have threee two usb 2.0 one and one usb 3.0
<DarinMiller> that's bizarre too.
<sintre> so this is wied quirk to remember
<sintre> yes dell system aint what they used to be
<DarinMiller> what model?
<DarinMiller> and is your BIOS updated?
<sintre> i'm looking
<sintre> at site to try to give you a link
<DarinMiller> sometimes on a sticker on the backside in tiny print....
<sintre> look at that screen shot from before tells processor
<sintre> my cpu i guess is dated now sinse october
<sintre> http://www.dell.com/en-us/shop/productdetails/inspiron-15-3567-laptop
<sintre> ita been updated with a ssd and another 4 gig stick sinse
<sintre> somewhere between cheapest model and expensive one
<DarinMiller> OK, is your bios version 1.3.0?
<DarinMiller> http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/product-support/product/inspiron-15-3567-laptop/drivers
<DarinMiller> are you currently booted to a live session?
<sintre> actually i'm just gonna freak log into dell acount to figure this one out lol
<sintre> check pc i belieave its 3560
<DarinMiller> if linux is booted, run: sudo lshw > hw.txt
<sintre> Inspiron 15 3000 Series (Intel(R)) - 3558
<DarinMiller> Open that file and your model should be near the top.
<sintre> just had a comommon sense attack , had invoice still in email box
<DarinMiller> Then search that file for BIOS
<DarinMiller> :)
<DarinMiller> OK, BIOS verion should be A12.
<DarinMiller> http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/product-support/product/inspiron-15-3558-laptop/drivers
<sintre> gonna look
<sintre> http://www.dell.com/en-us/shop/productdetails/inspiron-15-3558-laptop/fndcc105sb?oc=fndcc105sb&l=en&s=dhs
<sintre> basic link
<sintre> bvios currently a09
<sintre> ok another headache , but needed one i guess
<sintre> i've run out of flash drives
<DarinMiller> LOL
<sintre> screw it i'll start win crap 10
<sintre> i did a clean install of win 10
<sintre> so no idiot tooks onboard
<sintre> gotta search for file now
<sintre> ook anooying pc demands to much ll
<sintre> its updating
<DarinMiller> LOL
<sintre> its to good to update witghout it being plugged in and all
<sintre> so made me run around house again
<sintre> ao9 to ao12 now
<sintre> letting it autoboot primary installbefore testing flash again
<DarinMiller> When you restart the laptop, the POST screen tell you  what keys to push to enter BIOS?
<DarinMiller> Good idea...
<DarinMiller> does the POST screen ^^^
<sintre> f2
<sintre> to go to firmware f12 to get directly to onetime bootmenu
<sintretester> just testing internet after irmware upgrade
<DarinMiller> good idea
<sintretester> seem all is good
<sintretester> gonna reboot to flash drive
<DarinMiller> with your external plugged in and bootable usb plugged, does hitting the f12 key give you the choice of boot devices?
<DarinMiller> f12 during the POST that is....
<IrcsomeBot> HelioLoureiro was removed by: HelioLoureiro
<sintretest> k booted off of flash
<sintretest> time to try installer again
<DarinMiller> ok, getting ready to head to bed but I am curiously awaiting what your Disk Setup screen says...
<sintre> http://imgur.com/
<sintre> on sec for the life of me i can't remembe that off top of my head lol
<DarinMiller> :)
<sintretest> http://imgur.com/a/UbKKJ
<sintretest> well i wish i could say that did it
<sintretest> but back to square one again , but we can elimate old firmware now tleast
<DarinMiller> I am suspecting the boot partition.  Was it created with windows or Linux?
<sintretest> windows , installed linux afterwards which intalled the loader
<sintretest> entir disk clean from begining
<DarinMiller> And you  did shut down windows yes?
<DarinMiller> http://windowsten.info/tutorials/5767-how-to-fully-shut-down-windows-10
<sintretest> never seen anything like tht
<sintretest> but a unsecure efi atm
<DarinMiller> I would be a beverage that the windows was "hybrid" shutdown and thus has locked the drive.
<sintretest> i don' use secure boot it nooyed me
<DarinMiller> s/be/bet
<sintretest> well windows behind me back as installed multple buils if i leave it on long enough
<sintretest> but sinse the linux bootloaer is controlling things how is windows running?
<DarinMiller> Boot into windows and shutdown the laptop with that method.  It's not running, but windows left files open for faster boot, so the drive condidtion is "tainted".
<DarinMiller> That's why Linux won't touch it.
<DarinMiller> Is it live booted?
<DarinMiller> if so, open partitiion manager
<sintretest> yes it is alive usb stick
<DarinMiller> Then try to manually resize the partition.  I bet it will tell you to reboot to window to fix the drive state.
<DarinMiller> btw, you can queue the partition manager for changes without affecting the drive.  Changes only occur when you hit the apply button.
<sintretest> http://imgur.com/a/vTILm
<sintretest> now which partition sjould i try to mess with lol
<DarinMiller> ntfs
<DarinMiller> :)
<DarinMiller> sd3
<DarinMiller> not the backup partition (sd4)
<DarinMiller> also, you can safely and quickly resize partition without causing trouble.
<DarinMiller> Just be careful not "move" paritions as that takes "forever" even on an SSD.
<sintretest> just gonna shrink it  abi
<sintretest> bit see if that causing anything
<DarinMiller> that's fine. It easy to expand when done.
<sintretest> shrinake take time it seems
<sintretest> seems stuck at 25%
<DarinMiller> not sure if you are familiar with this tool.  In resize mode, the bars that show the drive size can be adjusted quickly with the mouse.
<sintretest> http://imgur.com/a/ITbW4
<sintretest> http://imgur.com/a/coOvl
<DarinMiller> on an ssd it should be very fast.  But is the ntfs partition is not properly shut down, you should get a error/warning.
<sintretest> well i guess we can rule that one out as well
<sintretest> yea it just was tuck at 25 then bam 100 done
<DarinMiller> I am surprised!
<sintretest> well you gotta get some sleep
<sintretest> we ruled out firmware now and also window interfereance 'kinda'
<DarinMiller> OK, me to. Talk to you later today/tomorrow or whatever you want to call it.
<DarinMiller> I will still give the windows full shut down a whirl.
<sintretest> hehe have a good sleep thx for help  on this ish we could of nailed it but then again we know how our troubleshooting adventurs go
<DarinMiller> :)
<user|65489> Hi guys, I hope you are a having a wonderful day! I have a quick question regarding updating to Plasma 5.8.5 - since I have installed Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, and on top of it I installed the KDE Environment,I was wondering if there is any chance of something crashing/failing to work when updating? I mean just because I am not running "genuine" Kubuntu, b
<user|65489> ut a one installed on top of Ubuntu.
<hateball> user|65489: No, it's still the same kernel etc
<user|65489> Thanks alot!
<hateball> user|65489: did you only install kde-desktop, or did you install kubuntu-desktop ? since plasma tends to expect sddm as login manager
<hateball> so I dunno what broken stuff could come from using lightdm (default Ubuntu) instead of sddm (default Kubuntu)
<user|65489> I installed kubuntu-desktop
<hateball> And if you let that reconfigure your login manager to SSDM, then I cant think of anything else that would prove a problem
<user|65489> Great, thanks.
<IrcsomeBot> <Mostaaaafaaaa> Hi everyone, I have an issue with Kubuntu 16.1 that I recently installed. Sometimes my screen goes black with only one column of yellow pixels on the left. When this happens nothing would work, no keyboard, no mouse, and no tty. If I restart it will be ok until it happens again usually after one day or so. I'm using an Acer Aspire 5820t laptop. I also had Windows 7 in my laptop and it worked without any problems. Can anyone help
<hateball> have a look in your Xorg.log and ~/.xsession-errors
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<himcesjf> Hey BluesKaj
<himcesjf> BluesKaj: Do you know how to digitally sign a PDF or a Word document like how Adobe does it?
<himcesjf> in Kubuntu/linux
<BluesKaj> himcesjf:  nope, I'm a home user without any experience with linux on the job
<hateball> himcesjf: you can do it in libreoffice, but it's a bit of a pain
<hateball> you need to import whatever certificate you want to use for signing into firefox, as libreoffice uses that as a backend
<himcesjf> hateball: I don't have a certificate
<himcesjf> I know that procedure to do that using libreoffice
<himcesjf> Trying startssl.com for a certificate
<hateball> Yes, that works
<hateball> There's been a bit of fuss surrounding them tho, so... I wouldnt rely on them for mission critical stuff
<swaked> #freenode
<corsair> hello I have a problem with my wifi card.. I was thinking it was a driver problem, because the wifi didn't worked correctly on linux (but it was on win)... I can search and connecto to wireless networks but I cannot navigate on my main network.
<corsair> if i try to connect to the wifi created by my phone it works perfecly
<corsair> so I tried to set the regulation for wifi thanks to iw reg set
<corsair> normally it's se to US
<corsair> but when I change it to 00 or IT
<corsair> after a while it goes back to US
<corsair> :-(
<corsair> editing  /etc/default/crda does not produce good results
<corsair> I' mean that it does not solve the issue and regulation became again US
<corsair> on dmesg i can read cfg80211: Regulatory domain changed to country: US
<corsair> do you know how can i fix this?
<corsair> and make change permanent?
<Fred1234> What is the most effective way to install from a USB drive?
<Fred1234> anyone know how to set up a USB drive to install from?
<Dragnslcr> Fred1234- if you have another Linux computer, the easiest way is to just use dd to copy the .iso disc image
<Fred1234> Thanks I'll give that a try
<howlymowly> hey everybody ... short question:  I get a "hashsum mismatch" on sudo apt update here  just want to know if that error comes from my computer or does anyone else have that issue?
<koleygr> howlymowly: http://askubuntu.com/questions/846767/hash-sum-mismatch-error-when-doing-update
<howlymowly> koleygr: thx for the link, but the method does not worl :(
<howlymowly> *work
<koleygr> howlymowly: do you have the same error on the update after that commands?
<Unit193> Could just have him pastebin the errors so we're not guessing.
<acheronuk> howlymowly: this is with Neon repo, yes?
<acheronuk> http://bugs.debian.org/838441
<ubottu> Debian bug 838441 in apt "apt-get update fails with "Hash Sum mismatch", mixes hashes between tar.gz and tar file" [Important,Fixed]
<acheronuk> Neon are hitting that with their packages on Xenial ^^^
<acheronuk> kubuntu it as well in zesty, but an updated apt fixed it. Neon on Xenial base still need a fix
<acheronuk> kubuntu on Xenial is not affected at the moment
<howlymowly> acheronuk, koleygr,   yes  sorry accidently posted in kubuntu at the beginning
<keithzg> Well this is unfortunate, I just tried sending an encrypted email for the first time in forever, and KMail immediately crashed :(
<keithzg> Attempted merely signing one and it crashed as well . . .
<Unit193> keithzg: You're not on Yakkety, right?
<keithzg> Unit193: Naw, I'm on Xenial, although I *am* running the Backports PPA
<Unit193> I mainly ask because that's where the gpg → gpg2 default switched.
<keithzg> Unit193: Ah, interesting (but yeah, probably not related then)
<keithzg> Huh, looks like Kmail may be just screwed up in general, the main view isn't showing anything at all, just empty areas.
<Unit193> I didn't really drop out on you, I just don't know kmail. :3
<keithzg> Unit193: No worries, and fair enough :)
<keithzg> Hmm, running Kmail via a terminal I see a lot of `Error loading plugin: "The shared library was not found."` messages, although unfortunately no indications *which* plugin(s).
<keithzg> I tried removing all my accounts and re-adding one IMAP account, and it's been stuck for about an hour now on "Retrieving folders (0%)"
 * keithzg really doesn't want to have to use Thunderbird . . .
<Unit193> keithzg: ...Switch to alpine/mutt. >_>
<keithzg> Unit193: Heh. We actually do already have alphine running on our mail server, but alpine's support for PGP email is relatively primitive last I checked (only inline, no MIME-based support), and I've never used Mutt.
 * keithzg used to use Alpine back in the dial-up days, and until recently also supported by alma matter; they switched to Google Apps a few years back, however.
<Unit193> keithzg: Ah yes, for that I use the old, unmaintained ez-pine-gpg extension to great success.  One can use the actually supported pine-pgp-filters though, since it supports gpg1 and gpg2.
<g1bh4> ola, mundo
<g1bh4> \quit
#kubuntu 2017-02-16
<mobieh> hey is anybody else here getting the infinite "collecting information about your system"  driver manager thing?
<poco_> mobieh, yeah I've had that for a while. Once it actually loaded. Seems to be a common problem
<silv3r_m00n> When i start my Kubuntu system, it drops to a login terminal instead of bringing up the gui screen, here is what the systemlog shows, http://pastebin.com/Cw0gvNVS
<luix> hola
<poco_> Question for you all- is downgrading from the Kubuntu backports as easy as purging the ppa and running an update or is it more involved than that?
<DarinMiller> poco_: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<DarinMiller> then: sudo ppa-purge ppa_name
<poco_> thanks DarinMiller
<DarinMiller> poco_: you're welcome.
<silv3r_m00n> hi
<lordievader> Good morning.
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> has anyone been able to get nvidia drivers to work on kubuntu 16.10 ?
<silv3r_m00n> i tried installing, but getting a blank screen after grub
<hateball> oh they left
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ar_sahito> so i just install gnome on my kubuntu. Now is there any way to uninstall kde?
<hateball> ar_sahito: are you low on disk space?
<hateball> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<hateball> I dont know if this is up to date *at all*
<ar_sahito> hateball: It doesn't work any more bro.
<hateball> ar_sahito: then you'll need to find some other resource for doing this, perhaps #ubuntu knows
<lordievader> My approach is usually try to find a core lib of the thing you want to uninstall. Then uninstall that along with the dependencies.
<hateball> this channel is for actually using plasma so
<lordievader> Trick of course lies in finding that package...
<ar_sahito> how do I set gnome as my default de?
<ar_sahito> on kubuntu?
<sgaragagghu> someone may help me a bit with proving weak bisimulation transitivity?
<TBotNik> All: Trying to recover server. Says tempdisk full but nothing says that. See writeup at:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5671342#post5671342
<TBotNik> Anyone understand my problem?
<lordievader> TBotNik: Can you log in as root?
<lordievader> And where do you see this error?
<chora> Hey
<chora> I have a question. Is 2 G ram enough for Kubuntu?
<Dragnslcr> chora- it might be a little slow if it has to swap a lot, but it should be able to run
<chora> Dragnslcr thanks for the reply. I was using Gentoo+Mate desktop and I switched to kubuntu and it is considerably slow. Do you think making the ram 4 G will make kubuntu faster?
<BluesKaj> chora:  yes 4Gb RAM will defionitely help , but 6-8Gb will make it much faster, and RAM is cheap now
<chora> BluesKaj thx
<BluesKaj> Iwent from 4 to 6Gb and it made quite a difference
<BluesKaj> chora: ^
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I think at least 4 GB is recommended
<TBotNik> lordievader: Can only login via recovery mode
<lordievader> This is usefull...
<sgaragagghu> someone may help me a bit with proving weak bisimulation transitivity?
<karkoon> Hi. I can't get my second monitor to work. lshw and xrandr doesn't detect it. It works in GRUB though. What should I do? I'm on Kubuntu 16.10 and Radeon R9 390
<karkoon> I've unplugged it and plugged it in but I'm not sure if it will work on next boot.
<bayer> Holzgau
* valorie changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | Kubuntu 16.10 https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-16-10-released/ | https://forum.kde.org/, https://www.kubuntuforums.net/
<acheronuk> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at http://www.kubuntuforums.net. There is also a channel on freenode IRC #ubuntuforums
<Snowhog> acheronuk: Kubuntuforums.net is running fully https; has been for some time now. Can the information in "!forums" be updated to reflect that please?
<acheronuk> Snowhog: I expect. I have no powers on that, but others do
<Snowhog> valorie: Did you update Topic to include our forum? If 'yes', thank you much!
<Unit193> !forums is <sed> @http://www.k@https://www.k@
<ubottu> I'll remember that Unit193
<Snowhog> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at https://www.kubuntuforums.net. There is also a channel on freenode IRC #ubuntuforums
<Snowhog> Nice. Thank you.
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<Unit193> !forums is <sed> @http://www.u@https://u@
<ubottu> I'll remember that Unit193
<valorie> I did Snowhog, thanks for asking
#kubuntu 2017-02-17
<waylundy> heard kde was stable now, and 16.10 fixed many issues found in 16.04.....
<waylundy> found some things crashing already
<waylundy> which has been a bummer bv i've been enjoying it otherwise
<waylundy> korganizer crashin'
<waylundy> instant messing crashing
<waylundy> connecting a second monitor makes it act funny, default panel disappears, doesn't register new default monitor
<sintre> 16.04.2 isn't live yet
<sintre> i too have had duel monitor issues , most people have
<waylundy> is this thing using wayland?
<sintre> lets give it a few days , i have a odd problem with wifi netowkr connection app
<waylundy> thats fedora right?
<sintre> n clue about either
<waylundy> but hell is it gorgeous
<sintre> i aslo have certain apps that won't even open ect.
<waylundy> esp. dark theme
<waylundy> damn that stinks sintre
<waylundy> are they the kde apps or others?
<sintre> well i had a failed bug , which problally was on me for not checking the copy compared to the iso itself
<sintre> others and some kde
<waylundy> sheesh
<sintre> i haven't upgraded this sytem yet
<waylundy> i wonder if neon is more stable since it is more stripped down
<sintre> still 16.04.1
<waylundy> yeah, i heard it was buggy hence me going with 16.10
<sintre> like imagemagik crashes un graphics won't even load
<sintre> i honestly haven't gne thru all
<waylundy> i heard on an interview on brian lunduke yt show, that kde developers want to make kde the "most productive desktop"
<sintre> start up disk creator still fk****
<waylundy> i haven't experience that to be the case.
<waylundy> sheesh
<waylundy> i gave up on start up disk creator a long time ago lol
<sintre> its has alot of features that are usefull if that paticular person has use for said feature
<waylundy> i think last time it worked really well for me was......9.10, 10.04 lol
<sintre> i think duel monitor iissues is something they need to get fixed
<waylundy> yeah, i think the lens is most productive = most configureable for any given work flow
<sintre> but supposed its kick the can , thats i heard a qt team problem
<sintre> for year you could ignore it , but every comptuer sold now will have the ability to out , so it like they're 10 years behind
<waylundy> i think they should give up on some of the apps
<sintre> i think they keep some out of tradition , but i agree they should ditch anything that doesn't have support
<waylundy> to free up more time for more polish.
<sintre> as i'm done complaining about half of them so i guess people just get ussed to work arounds
<waylundy> i've wondered about getting mircast for a second monitor lol
<waylundy> how is that for a workaround
<waylundy> yeah,
<sintre> better have identical resolutions
<waylundy> yikes.
<waylundy> guess another work around
<waylundy> hah
<sintre> clone displays as i know still won't output in the targt resolution unless identical to the host computers
<waylundy> ah
<waylundy> nm
<sintre> so basicly you get crap display on one or the other
<sintre> thats still in newest as well
<sintre> but i still love kubuntu lol , way to much time investd in it
<sintre> and i do my best to try to report issues
<sintre> not always succesful though
<waylundy> ive been a de whore
<waylundy> jumped all over
<waylundy> i was on mate for a while
<waylundy> before that gnome 3
<waylundy> then before that, i really wantedto make unity work
<waylundy> and for a while i stuck through the growing pains
<waylundy> how long you've been on kde?
<sintre> well unfortately its like kick the blame can around
<waylundy> hah that is a good way to put it
<sintre> 4 years
<waylundy> have you played around w solus ?
<waylundy> or elementary?
<sintre> but wasn't until last october when i forced to buy a new laptop that i got invo,lved in chats and learning more than how to update firefox lol
<waylundy> i have a machine on each....
<sintre> oon those two no sry i can't say i have
<waylundy> yeah, after i get a new job and settled in i plan on learning how to code, and start reporting bugs and helping out
<sintre> i hated windows 10 so much after it decided to update myself i installed kubuntu side by side on new laptop
<waylundy>  i wanna learn more too...i just got on the irc thing myself.
<sintre> i'll deal with work arounds before total control
<waylundy> SERIOUSLY!
<sintre> yea
<waylundy> my dad is on win10 and they are literally popping up ads about microsoft 2016
<waylundy> updates when it pleases w/o giving you all the details of what is going on
<waylundy> no no no no no
<sintre> besides it senidng everything you do to "homebase" the last aniversary edition made the cantora ai thing un removable , or made it uninstalable i should say
<sintre> before you could turn it off completely
<sintre> i don't want a program learning my "patterns"
<waylundy> i literally try to avoid my macbook air as well, only using it for video editing
<waylundy> yeah exactly....
<sintre> yea but like alot of people here i'm the go to guy for friends and family for tgech support
<waylundy> the one thing i do wish i had native was something like Onenote....yep same here.
<sintre> so i need an install because i don't use it enough to talk anybody thru anything off the top of my head
<waylundy> and for my church
<sintre> actually next wibn10 update supposedly they're gonna lock it so you can't even roll back to a lesser version
<waylundy> yeah not surprising
<sintre> so control just got out of control
<waylundy> scary stuff
<sintre> nd i'm sure it'll screw my grub loader up as well , so more barrel of laughs
<sintre> but so far kubuntu has held on lol
<sintre> less time you give win 10 safer i am i guess
<sintre> which is sad i'm scared of what a os might do ,
<waylundy> yeah, i'm dual booting but just recently i had a "dcp Watchdog " error , so it doesn't let me get in my system unless i do a bunch of reboots
<sintre> win 8 or 10 , or still holding on to 7?
<sintre> ohh yea they shut down all windows 7 support hom version too
<waylundy> win 10, originally out of curiousity
<sintre> just forcing people to spywarewindows version 10
<waylundy> then over the years i just got sick of it, esp. how shitty our gov. has been creeping in our stuff through these companies
<sintre> only good thing is the linux user number will sky rocket
<sintre> i switched over to linux as primary when they shut down xp support
<waylundy> heard system76 website almost crashed at a recent apple unvailing
<waylundy> ah
<sintre> i've honestly never owned a single apple pc or phone
<waylundy> yeah im on linux 90% of the time
<sintre> and i'm proud of that
<waylundy> well, im starting to consider going back to android but that stuff has google spyware all over it too
<sintre> i have no choice to use it on my phone
<sintre> but i have nothing on my phone
<waylundy> i wish there were better options for those who want a phone that is free from that stuff and still be a smartphone.
<sintre> i uses a cheapo 30 wanna be andoid smart phone i gtot for free not to cancel my service with virgin mobile
<waylundy> i actually went to an old school bb 9900 not too long ago
<waylundy>  but it had shitty reception for gsm
<waylundy> i actually loved it, it felt great felt like time went by slower and had more focus....damn youtube app is constantly getting me
<waylundy> my wife was getting pissed my phone calls kept dropping
<waylundy> lol
<sintre> i kinda had to upgrade because of a credit card company as well used a flip phone
<sintre> couldn't text
<waylundy> yeah i needed text, hence the bb full keyboard.
<sintre> for fraud protection reason theyll send you a text and say answer 1 back if you are try to make this purchase
<sintre> and aother anooying crap like that
<waylundy> ah yeah
<sintre> until thier system "learns" your spending patterns
<waylundy> also when i get more time, wanna get nextcloud installed
<sintre> i had a card shut down for buying  atoilet plunger once then going to burger king
<sintre> i'm like really?
<waylundy> lol
<sintre> supposedly i'm on the prowl with the card lol
<waylundy> well, sometimes those fast food places get ya, and the next purchase is that
<waylundy> surprised they didn't think that was natural
<sintre> gyuuess fast food is cc fraud central thieves get hungry
<waylundy> do you use nextcloud?
<sintre> lets move over to kubuntu-offtopic
<waylundy> ah ok
<user|99785> how to screensaver
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<kustodian> Would it help you guys if I reported bugs for the Kubuntu development version? I managed to upgrade to the development version by mistake :D
<lordievader> kustodian: Yes, ofcourse.
<lordievader> !bugs | kustodian
<ubottu> kustodian: If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<lordievader> Simply mark the right version.
<kustodian> cool, thx
<kustodian> since I'm on it by mistake, why not get the best of it
<kustodian> I feel like I'm using Arch, every day there are updates xD
<Guest63310> how to backup my apps/softwares installed in my system?
<hateball> Guest63310: do you mean to clone to another system or backup your entire machine?
<Guest63310> save my apps
<Guest63310> like latex; vagrant etc.
<Guest63310> #hateball
<hateball> Guest63310: I see you're crossposting in #ubuntu so I'll let them help you
<Guest63310> you're right, but will it work in kubuntu
<hateball> Guest63310: yes
<Guest63310> thank you
<kustodian> lordievader: I reported here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-desktop/+bug/1665668, but I can't seem to find a way to select a version of Kubuntu/Ubuntu
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1665668 in plasma-desktop (Ubuntu) "Icon-Only Task Manager right click on apps doesn't work" [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot> Guilleramone was added by: Guilleramone
<lordievader> kustodian: You really want to add more info. What did you do, what did you expect, what happend? What version of plasma, kubuntu, etc were you using.
<lordievader> Read the reporting bugs link of earlier ;)
<kustodian> lordievader: I know how to report detailed bug reports, but I just didn't do anything, just upgraded to the development version
<kustodian> doesn't work from when I upgraded :(
<kustodian> I tried removing it, adding it again, etc
<kustodian> nothing helped
<lordievader> Still, this bug report will likely be ignored...
<kustodian> I thought it was a bug in the latest KDE version
<kustodian> do you have the latest one?
<kustodian> does Icon Only work for you?
<kustodian> I mean right click does it work
<lordievader> kustodian: On my Plasma 5.9.2 on Gentoo it works fine.
<kustodian> I'm on 5.9.1, don't see .2 update yet
<lordievader> Kubuntu might not have it yet ;)
<kustodian> I tried it on a new user, still the same.
<kustodian> we'll see what happens when they update to .2
<acheronuk> kustodian: plasma in 17.04 is in a bit in a half/half state with some having updated to 5.9.1 and some still 5.8.5. reason being that we can upload it, but it takes time (and crowbars) to run all the archives QA and migration tests. ideally you would have the whole of plasma migrate to release in one go, but the system is not really designed for big package suites of 40-70 source packages, so you will end up with a transitional state where
<acheronuk> some features may be broken for a while
<acheronuk> for example: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/plasma_archive/5.9.1_zesty_proposed_migration.pdf
<acheronuk> at a guess, I would say plasma workspace still being 5.8.5 in release may be the cause.
<acheronuk> my full plasma release from our testing packages has no such issue
<kustodian> acheronuk: thx, I guessed it will have issues like that, since it's development :D
<acheronuk> kustodian: indeed. it's frustratingly slow to get a full plasma, frameworks or apps release all migrated to matching versions, but the release team get grumpy if we skip too many QA tests to speed it up (rightly so).
<prichard> For some reason KMail will not show my IMAP account, can anyone help? I've looked at every menu  option and option I could and cannot get it to show my IMAP account
<prichard> It just shows Local Folders
<iac_sam> Hi there! I would like to ask about plasma version in Kubuntu 17.04
<iac_sam> whean i apt-cache search for "plasma-desktop" i get: Version: 4:5.9.1-0ubuntu1
<iac_sam> but in sysinfo there is still 8.5 version
<iac_sam> >>kinfocenter, not sysinfo
<MichaelTunnell> how to start the akonadi service if it isnt currently running
<MichaelTunnell> no command seems to exist for starting it so I suppose systemd thing but not sure
<MichaelTunnell> nevermind needed it for zanshin but zanshin is super old in Kubuntu/Ubuntu so it doesnt even support Qt5 yet so meh oh well.
<marketa> hello! I have a laptop with i3 CPU, how is it possible that lspci doesnt show the integrated intel GPU ??
<marketa> i have checked the specs of the CPU and it indeed has an integrated GPU
<marketa> please help?
<honza_> what is this?
#kubuntu 2017-02-18
<TBotNik> All: Does anyone understand and know how to fix my problem at: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5671754#post5671754
<TBotNik> All: Does anyone understand and know how to fix my problem at: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5671754#post5671754
<TBotNik> All: Repeating: Does anyone understand and know how to fix my problem at: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5671754#post5671754
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> when i run an app as root using kdesudo, the theme is very different, looks plain and old, how do i fix it ?
<lordievader> Good morning
<user|72162> Esimados: instale un programa en Kubuntu y me sale el siguiente mensaje "La aceleración por hardware VT-x/AMD-V no se encuentra en su sistema. Por lo tanto el sistema invitado de 64 bits no podrá detectar una CPU de 64 bits y no podrá iniciarse." Necesito entrar al BIO y habilitar la opción de la virtualización. Mi pregunta es con que tecla F1 etc
<user|72162> se entra y que opciones debo seguir para habilitarlo
<lordievader> !spanish | user|72162
<ubottu> user|72162: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lul> im trying to start kubuntu 16 10 in virtualbox
<lul> when it boots up it looks normal, but after it auto logins it turns black. if i press escape the logout menu turns up. when i press cancel on logout, it turns black again. window 10 host. 3d acceleration enabled
<lordievader> Is plasmashell running?
<lul> lordievader: how do I check that?
<lul> lordievader: it just boots iso
<lul> lordievader: never installed
<lordievader> Ah, it is the iso... Err in that case I'd boot it up with the kernel parameter 'nomodeset'.
<lordievader> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lul> lordievader: still same :/
<lordievader> Hmm
<lordievader> You could see if the 16.04 image gives you the same troubles.
<lul> lordievader: yeah actually it worked bette.r
<mparillo> silv3r_m00n: I believe the answer is that the apps need to be ported to polkit instead of requiring kdesudo. See the last comment on my bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/1633748
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1633748 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Kate does not use standard kdialog when invoked by kdesudo" [Undecided,New]
<mike__> what u all doing here? )
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<lul> in kubuntu I have kde 5.5. is it possible to upgrade to latest?
<lordievader> lul: Add the backports.
<lul> lordievader: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma ?
<lordievader> Not staging!
<lul> or sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<lordievader> Backports.
<lul> whats the difference ?
<BluesKaj> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<lordievader> Staging is a bad idea. Can very likely break your software.
<lordievader> lul: Backports have been tested more and therefore is more stable than staging.
<user|15373> im using kubnutu kde and wanna know how i can create a bootable usb on kde
<user|96430> is kubuntu translated in other languages?
<poco_> so I really like KDE's notification window that tells shows processing being worked on, like copying files but I miss the details from Windows like transfer rate- any way to get that using Dolphin?
<R13ose> Hi
<R13ose> Sometimes when I leave my computer on long enough this goes to the login screen, how do I stop this?
<DarinMiller> R13ose: Still here?
<sepson> hello
<sepson> hell
<AisenmaErehwon> Hello all! What do u think bout Putin ?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/UxUVS4hz/file_2003.webp
<Unit193> AisenmaErehwon: I don't think that's really a topic for the support channel though.
<R13ose> DarinMiller: yes
<DarinMiller> R13ose: Sorry, i was afk.   Go System Settings -> Desktop Behavior -> Screen Locking will solve your screen lock problem.
<R13ose> DarinMiller: what do I change there?
<DarinMiller> Unckeck the "Screen Lock automatically afer:"  or set it to a time that works for you.
<R13ose> Done
<R13ose> How do I setup flickr and instagram photos as my background?  I have a user in each I want to connect my desktop background with.
#kubuntu 2017-02-19
<DarinMiller> R13ose: In Kubuntu 17.04, the desktop will have the ability to configure Picture of the Day, with the ability to point to Astronomy, Earth Science, Flickr, Nationion Geo, NOAA, and Wikimedia.  Backport to the 16.10 and 16.04 MIGHT recieve these updates, but it may be a while if ever.
<R13ose> DarinMiller: in April?
<DarinMiller> Yes.  17 = 2017,  04 = month,
<R13ose> DarinMiller: would what I want be a lot of bandwidth?
<DarinMiller> As far as I can tell, it just loads 1 picture per day. So IMO, bandwith should be minimal.
<R13ose> DarinMiller: I found one photo that is amazing so that is food enough thanks
<DarinMiller> R13ose: very good. :)
<R13ose> What else can I do to make everything better?
<DarinMiller> R13ose: what version of Kubuntu?
<R13ose> 16.10
<DarinMiller> I recommend installing backports to minimize dual monitor issues and enable newer version of plasma.
<R13ose> How do I do both of these?
<DarinMiller> R13ose: Backport PPA info is found here: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<DarinMiller> Let me know if you it makes sense.
<DarinMiller> Bascially, run 3 commands in the terminal:
<DarinMiller> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<DarinMiller> sudo apt-get update
<DarinMiller> sudo apt full-upgrade
<DarinMiller> apt and apt-get serve the same function...
<R13ose> What about plasma?
<DarinMiller> Plasma updates are included in the ppa.
<DarinMiller> check your currrent version of plasma, launch kinfo via krunnner (alt-spacebar)
<DarinMiller> What is your current plasma version?
<R13ose> I will look waiting for updates to finish
<DarinMiller> When updates are complete, your plasma version should be 5.8.5 (but I don't recall the default version that shipped with 16.10).
<R13ose> DarinMiller: yep it is 5.8.5 but I might have updated that earlier
<R13ose> How do I get rid of all the ppa's that I don't use or fail when I update them?  I thought there was a command
<DarinMiller> install ppa-purge
<DarinMiller> http://askubuntu.com/questions/307/how-can-ppas-be-removed
<DarinMiller> The people who package the Kubuntu PPA are very careful, so you should not have any issues.  If issues are discovered, please report them here!
<R13ose> DarinMiller: no auto way to do this.  I already installed that
<DarinMiller> You want to purge a ppa?
<DarinMiller> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<DarinMiller> sudo ppa-purge <ppa_name>
<R13ose> Automatically yes if they are failing or not being used
<R13ose> That is manual, I want auto
<DarinMiller> you can disable the ppa via: sudo software-properties-kde
<DarinMiller> but that will not purge/remove any installed packages.  You use Discover to remove packages individually if you discover issues. Once the PPA is disabled, re-installing the package will install the original version.
<DarinMiller> Discover also provides a link to launch software-properties-kde if you prefer to avoid the terminal.
<DarinMiller> Most solutions provided in this channel will reference command the command line options as they are much easier to communicate than attempting to navigate a user through a gui menu.
<Adynathos> is this the right place for questions related to KDE development?
<R13ose> DarinMiller: yes but seems no auto way to do this.
<R13ose> DarinMiller: moving on, anything else I should do?
<DarinMiller> Adynathos: For desktop development, check the #plasma channel.  For individual apploications, each app may have it's own channel.
<DarinMiller> R13ose:   This is a list of stuff I install and configure on a new install: https://sites.google.com/site/bcelinux/classroom-news/kde1510configuration
<DarinMiller> If you cannot see that link, I can pastebin the text.
<Adynathos> thanks, i would actually want to make my own program using KDE KParts, and I am looking for some example application
<Adynathos> the existing tutorial is for KDE4
<Adynathos> and i see that for KF5, many include files changed names, and different classes are used
<DarinMiller> Adynathos: I recommend finding an app with a interface similar to what you want and download that source package.
<DarinMiller> Adynathos: kubuntu packages can be found here: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git
<Adynathos> i looked at dolphin source and could probably find something there, but just wanted to ask if theres a nice tutorial somewhere so i don't miss it :)
<R13ose> DarinMiller: which dpi do I choose?
<DarinMiller> R13ose: DPI is a personal preference.  If you have hi dpi displays, you may need to use a dpi of 144 or 168 for comfortable viewing size of fonts and icons.
<R13ose> DarinMiller: 96 is fine?
<DarinMiller> If you display in not high dpi, you may want to force it to 96 or so.
<DarinMiller> R13ose: 96 should  fine for full HD (1920x180) and lower.
<DarinMiller> Set the dpi, hit apply then open file manger (Dolphin).
<R13ose> Seems the same
<DarinMiller> Adjust dpi until the menu fonts and text sizes are to your liking.
<DarinMiller> You will need to relaunch Dolphin after each dpi adjustment.
<R13ose> 96 is best
<DarinMiller> Dpi also affects the kicker menus and will now be apparent until plasma is restarted.  (killall plasmashell &&  plasmashell &)  or just log out and in.
<DarinMiller> not be apparent ^
<R13ose> DarinMiller: how do I choose GTK3 by default?
<R13ose> I get it sorry was reading wrong
<DarinMiller> Breeze for GTK theme is fine now (before 16.10, the defaut GTK theme was incomplete and required updating.  I will update my notes...)
<R13ose> DarinMiller: how do I get cascading menu on panel?
<R13ose> What is meta?
<DarinMiller> Right click on the "K" laucher (kicker laucher) icon and select alternatives.
<DarinMiller> launcer^
<DarinMiller> Meta = windows key (or racing flag as my aunt call it).  aka super key.
<R13ose> DarinMiller:  I like dashboard
<DarinMiller> Very good.  I like choices and KDE has lots of them.
<R13ose> DarinMiller: where is task manager in kde menu editor?
<oleg__> 1
<oleg__> опять
<DarinMiller> R13ose:  task manager is called ksysguard in the Systems menu.
<DarinMiller> KDE naming can be quite confusing (as least is was for me for the 1st few months).
<koffeinfriedhof> Hit Ctrl-ESC :)
<R13ose> DarinMiller: the only other thing bugging me is sometimes the apps crash like a browser but if I go to a new tab or scroll down and go to a another app window and come it will be fine until I have to move again.  This has happened on the panel before.
<DarinMiller> R13ose: Also, I am using the Windows name equivelant for the Systems monitor (ksysgaurd).  In KDE the panel has a taskmanager
<DarinMiller> R13ose:  I don't understand.  You not able to move a window due to something crashing?
<R13ose> DarinMiller: I believe so
<jack>  I had to use nomodeset when booting to the live version of linux mint. I then installed it to my hard drive and rebooting. I am unable to log in becuase it freezes when I try. I think I need grahics drivers or to boot in nomodeset again, but I am not sure how to do this now that is installed, only how to boot into nomodeset from the live usb.  Does anyone know how to do this
<DarinMiller> R13ose: That's sounds like a kwin crash.  You should not see those issues with backports installed (at least kwin has not crashed on me since I installed backports).
<R13ose> DarinMiller: okay
<DarinMiller> Kwin controls the "window decorations" or the frames around the application gui contents
<R13ose> thanks that is all
<DarinMiller> if that happens again, try running "kwin" from krunner or the terminal.  Although is should restart automatically when if it crashes.
<DarinMiller> OK, R13ose have good day/evening/night :)
<R13ose> DarinMiller: with backport?
<DarinMiller> jack: yes, boot with nomodeset again and install graphics drivers.   Dual video card (NVidia and Intel) on a skylake laptop by chance?
<DarinMiller> Another option to try is you want to avoid proprietary drivers in use modprobe.blacklist=nouvea in the boot line (assuming you have an NVidia and Intel card).
<DarinMiller> R13ose: with or without backports:  as test  you can stop kwin (killall kwin or use ksysguard to kill it).  Then run "kwin &" from a terminal to restart it.
<R13ose> Okay
<R13ose> I am not using a superuser
<DarinMiller> jack:  Do you need more precise instructions?
<jack> it worked great thanks man everything works perfectly now
<DarinMiller> jack:  wow, that was fast!
<jack> now hopefully installing windows on the virtual machine works
<DarinMiller> Yes, it works very well.  vbox or kvm?
<DarinMiller> (or something else...)
<jack> i'm not sure which to use do you have a recommendation
<R13ose> Bbs
<DarinMiller> Virtualbox is slightly more polished for a casual user.  KVM is more industrial and seems to be geared more toward sysadmins.  But both work very well.
<jack> is there an app to get virtual box
<jack> nvm i got it thank you!!!
<DarinMiller> You can install the one from the repos but its a little old or you can dowload the latest here: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<jack> awesome thanks
<Camaqui> Does graphics amd radeon r5 m240 supported by kubuntu?
<jack> yes
<Camaqui> Correction radeon r5 m430
<jack> my mouse only has one button how do I make it so cntrl + click is the right click (in linuxmint) <darinmiller>
<troffasky> ouch, i would just buy a new mouse :-)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<viewer|83480> hi, there!
<viewer|83480> is anyone alive? :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> we are, but it is Sunday lunchtime. beef and roast potato calls ;)
<acheronuk> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<user|43178> not working resolvconf on kubuntu 16.04
<acheronuk> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at https://ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at https://www.kubuntuforums.net. There is also a channel on freenode IRC #ubuntuforums
<user|43178> thanks
<acheronuk> and askubuntu. sorry. Sunday is quiet
<BluesKaj> uhm I was about to ask him if he's using static IP, but too late
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<efm> hello
<DarinMiller> hi
<lordievader> o/
<physios_> Hi
<physios_> I need some help with my headset mic which is not working
<physios_> anyone here? :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Be patient, ask and you shall receive ;)
<physios_> Alrighty sorry :P
<physios_> I have a problem with my headset's microphone and I've tried to unmute everything on pavucontrol and google it and I am lost and need help, so far no one has been able to help me
<physios_> Not because they didn't try though :P
<physios_> I need help with my headset's mic which isn't working
<physios_> Hey guys, I have problems with my headset's mic and linux
<BluesKaj> physios_, check alsamixer in the terminal and make sure the headphone ctl is not muted withMM and the volume is turned up, for starters,
<physios_> BluesKaj: I did that already it still doesn't work
<BluesKaj> also make sure the automute is disabled
<BluesKaj> in alsamixer
<BluesKaj> plus the mic ctls are all turned up of course ,
<BluesKaj> use F6 to see the all the ctls , depends which mic input your using, some are hidden on the far right
<BluesKaj> physios_, correct F5 for all the ctls
<physios_> BluesKaj: Sorry just saw your message now
<physios_> BluesKaj: It still isn't working
<physios_> BluesKaj: It didn't work
<BluesKaj> physios_, which audio chip?
<BluesKaj> aplay -l will tell you
<physios_> BluesKaj: On alsamixer it says HDA Intel PCH but on the motherboard specs it says RealTek ALC892
<physios_> BluesKaj: aplay -l says... just a moment
<physios_> BluesKaj: aplay -l says
<physios_> sec
<physios_> BluesKaj: aplay -l says http://termbin.com/1h90
<BluesKaj> ph ok, sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , then logout and  back in
<physios_> BluesKaj: Be right back
<BluesKaj> there won't be any output if the driver loads properly
<physios> I am back
<physios> I don't remember your name :/
<physios> Rusty?
<BluesKaj> you're in too many chats :-)
<ghretighoti> Not just rusty; never been here before.
<BluesKaj> ghretighoti, not you...
<physios> BluesKaj: Yea
<physios> BluesKaj: No one seems to be able to help me
<BluesKaj> physios, sometimes a reboot is required if the logout/in doesn't do it
<physios> BluesKaj: Your fix didn't work too, I will try to reboot though just a moment
<BluesKaj> the thing is mics can be iffy on windows and linux
<physios> BluesKaj: Yea I know
<physios> BluesKaj: Its a mic conspiracy
<BluesKaj> and if you're using pulseaudio then check that as well in system settings multimedis audio hardware tab
<physios> BluesKaj: ?
<BluesKaj> are you runbning kubuntu, or an OS with KDE ?
<BluesKaj> physios,^
<physios> BluesKaj: I am currently running linux mint kde edition
<physios> BluesKaj: Be right back going to reboot
<BluesKaj> then I'm not sure I can help, mint might use different settings than what I'm familiar with
<physios> BluesKaj: Just restarted
<physios> BluesKaj: no audio
<BluesKaj> physios, then I'm not sure I can help, mint might use different settings than kubuntu
<physios> BluesKaj: Trust me it doesn't differ much, I've used both
<BluesKaj> and if you're using pulseaudio then check that as well in system settings>multimedis>audio>hardware tab
<physios> BluesKaj: I have no sound btw
<BluesKaj> yes I know
<physios> BluesKaj: by hardware do you mean the "Device preference" tab
<physios> BluesKaj: on Audio And Video -- System Settings
<BluesKaj> but check you hardware output settings as above...pulseaudio is beside the preferences tab
<physios> BluesKaj: I think you want me to go to this window, sec
<BluesKaj> you may want to install pavucontrol
<physios> BluesKaj: I have pavucontrol
<BluesKaj> check the mic settingsa theretoo
<physios> BluesKaj: PavuControl Says "Connection to PulseAudio Failed"
<physios> BluesKaj: Do you want this window? http://imgur.com/a/TTvw1
<BluesKaj> check input devices for mics
<physios> BluesKaj: "No input devices available"
<physios> BluesKaj: http://imgur.com/MsiukSG that's pavucontrol
<physios> BluesKaj: Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> the pulseaudio isn't much good , I'm not supposed to advise users to remove default apps , but I purge pulseaudio on all my linux machines that have intel audio. The intel drivers are complete enough to use alsa alone..
<physios> BluesKaj: is there a pulseaudio substitute
<physios> BluesKaj: *Opens youtube tab to listen to music, no music plays*
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio is a sound server that rides on top of alsa, it's mainly needed for incomplete drivers of audio chips other than intel , and it's just another layer of unnessary processing IMO
<BluesKaj> physios, paste a screenshot of your alsamixer
<physios> BluesKaj: Just a moment
<physios> BluesKaj: http://imgur.com/a/AgZAh
<physios> BluesKaj: My system seems unstable, again the image is http://imgur.com/a/AgZAh
<physios> BluesKaj: any ideas?
<BluesKaj> physios, try enabling loopback
<physios> BluesKaj: Ok
<physios> BluesKaj: I hear static
<physios> WAIT
<physios> I hear what I play on the computer
<physios> basically a "stereo mix"
<physios> nvm
<physios> I thought I had no sound
<BluesKaj> yes I see that on alsamixer ...do you have the pc connected to an audio receiver or amplifier with digital inputs/dacs ?
<physios> BluesKaj: ?
<physios> BluesKaj: This is a desktop PC and it doesn't have other connections than that
<physios> but it has a hdmi monitor though
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> I use my pc as a HTPC , connected to a home theater audio system thru the spdif coax digital out and hdmi for video on the connected tv/monitor
<physios> nice, but I just use my pc for gaming
<physios> the movies are on my phone sometimes on my laptop
<physios> but I must say nice rig :P
<BluesKaj> I'm an old audio guy from waaay back ;-)
<physios> :P
<physios> BluesKaj: How do I renable the pulseaudio thingy?
<BluesKaj> in system settings> multimedia> hardware device tab
<physios> BluesKaj: I mean how do I revert sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<BluesKaj> you need snd-hda-intel, it's the audio driver and you've already loaded it and you need that driver for your audio to work
<physios> BluesKaj: Yes but that disabled my pulseaudio
<physios> BluesKaj: That command you gave me
<BluesKaj> no it didn't, it loaded the intel driver, it doesn't diable pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> disable
<physios> ok
<BluesKaj> recommend you chat with the mint users about this , they may have a different setup for pulse and alsa
<BluesKaj> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Corship_> Hello everyone
<Corship_> Does anyone has expierence with grub and efi, in dualboot?
<Corship_> hello
<ayt89> hi
<ayt89> I havent dual booted in a very long time
<ayt89> Whats the issue?
<Corship_> the issue is that my efi doesn't let me choose grub, but instead always uses the windows bootloader
<Corship_> I've mounted the efi partition, and have the following entries:
<Corship_> Boot/  gummiboot/  Microsoft/  pclinuxos/
<Corship_> update-grub2 gives me
<Corship_> Generating grub configuration file ... Found theme: /boot/grub2/themes/pclinuxos/theme.txt Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-4.9.8-pclos1 Found initrd image: /boot/initrd-4.9.8-pclos1.img Found Windows Boot Manager on /dev/sda2@/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi efibootmgr: Skipping unreadable variable "Boot0002": Input/output error grep: Windows: No such file or directory grep: Boot: No such file or directory grep: Manager: No such
<Corship_> And I think this is the issue
<Corship_> but I don't have a clue how to fix it
<brutah> sup
<Corship_> hello
<brutah> i'm looking ti get some help installing kubuntu on a macbook pro
<brutah> i want to retain dual boot
<Corship_> then I can't help you, sorry :D
<ayt89> Corship: microsoft doesn't use money when we use Free Software
<ayt89> Corship: this is their evil plot
<brutah> there's alot of info going around but it seems to be a bit dated. i dont want to mess up the mac os install...
<Corship_> XD
<Corship_> Welp, I would love to delete windows. Half of my beloved steam libary would be worthless
<ayt89> Corship some if it will still work with steam on wine
<ayt89> Corship I know gaming on Linux can be a real bum
<Corship_> yeah I know, and I am very thankful that steam is pushing it so developers are more interested
<Corship_> but yeah, at the moment I have to fix the dualboot thing
<Corship_> Hello
<ayt89> Hello Cor
<ayt89> but have you taken a good look at BIOS options?
<ayt89> you MIGHT have something there
#kubuntu 2018-02-12
<kubunto> exit
<IrcsomeBot> <kusuma_loka> @kusuma_loka, Try this, and now all my input device cant detect
<Guest39240> well kubuntu seems good
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I agree 100%.
<kkremitzki> Has anyone ever seen a bug where locking with ctrl+alt+L results in a buggy lock screen with rectangles replacing the characters and a white rectangle blocking the top right part of the screen, and not being able to log back in?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I rarely lock my screenl but I just tried it and everything worked as expected.
<nllbyt> hey
<nllbyt> #ask
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<TomTom> any idea why networkmanager changes the nameserver to 127.0.1.1? 127.0.0.53 is the working an correct one (from systemd)
<TomTom> i restored the symlink to systemd resolv.conf, now all seems to be ok
<IrcsomeBot> angelKde was added by: angelKde
<cberg> I'm trying to install kubuntu with an encrypted luks lvm, using the manual partitioning option in the installer, but I can't figure out how. am I missing something or is that not so easy?
<cberg> I even tried creating the encrypted luks lvm outside of the installer, then assigning mountpoint to the pre-created LVs in the installer for swap and /
<cberg> but it won't boot (grub rescue)
<cberg> shouldn't this work? https://i.imgur.com/mk3PyFY.png
<scj643> How does one do manual LVM partitioning install
<scj643> I'm coming from Fedora KDE
<cberg> scj643: is that in replay to my question? or a separate question?
<cberg> reply*
<scj643> Separate
<scj643> I just joined
<cberg> looks like we're trying to do the same thing then
<scj643> Really
<scj643> Using LVM
<cberg> yeah I can't figure out how to do it
<scj643> LVM Makes distro hopping easy
<cberg> even tried manually creating the LVM setup outside of the installer and assigning mount points
<scj643> cberg: Fedora works well with LVM
<cberg> I know
<cberg> the ubuntu installer doesn't seem to make this easy at all
<scj643> Wish other distros would use bluefish for partitioning
<scj643> cberg: that's what you get for trying to make it idiot proof
<cberg> my next option is trying the text mode installer from the minimal cd
<cberg> but I have no idea why I can't get it to work doing it manually
<scj643> I'm trying Kubuntu because Fedora KDE spin was kinda unstable
<scj643> I like Linux since it has better scaling
<scj643> Since I'm visually impaired
<scj643> Fun fact the fedora install will crash if you have multiple EFI partitions
<cberg> let me know if you figure out how to get this kubuntu installer to work with manual LVM setuo :P
<scj643> I'm amazed that someone else was trying to figure that out when I was too
<cberg> I mean, it's probably quite common
<cberg> that's why I don't understand why it's not possible
<scj643> Same
<scj643> I might just go back to gnome 3 on Fedora
<scj643> I found the KDE apps kinda lacking
<scj643> No google intigration for the system apps
<cberg> I can live with that
<cberg> btw that's the setup I tried in the installer: https://i.imgur.com/mk3PyFY.png
<cberg> wouldn't boot past the plymouth screen
<scj643> LVM is a God send
<cberg> also why is there no auto option to only use unallocated space
<scj643> Yeah
<cberg> I just want to keep my old partition
<scj643> I got an SSD and a HDD on my laptop
<scj643> Screw it going with Fedora Workstation
<cberg> fedora has a kde spin too
<cberg> oh wait you said that
<scj643> I know but it's unstable
<scj643> Doesn't seem polished
<scj643> At least with my setup
<cberg> ok don't click the 'Format' box in the installer, it crashes every time ;)
<scj643> Lol
<scj643> Also I tend to work with centos and Fedora servers
<cberg> I used fedora too on my main PC. wanted to try something different on my laptop
<cberg> but I've spent hours trying to install this now so not the best start
<scj643> If you can't get it to install in 15 minutes or less it's not worth it
<scj643> Also with my laptop having an Nvidia GPU it works well
<scj643> Have to blacklist the open source driver
<cberg> usually I hope to learn something from figuring this stuff out
<cberg> but I don't see what I'm doing wrong
<cberg> I think the installer just can't handle it
<cberg> okay, trying the minimal installer now. if that doesn't work then that is the end of my ubuntu adventure
<cberg> scj643: I've found this guide https://askubuntu.com/questions/293028/how-can-i-install-ubuntu-encrypted-with-luks-with-dual-boot#293029
<cberg> basically I've done everything until step 8 on my own before
<cberg> apparently there is some after-install config necessary
<cberg> trying this now
<scj643> Decided I'm doing Fedora workstation
<cberg> probably a good choice
<cberg> yay it worked
<cberg> so the installer just can't handle it and you need to fix it after it finishes
<cberg> well I gotta say kde plasma seems really nice now
<cberg> and that's not even the 5.12 yet
<cberg> time to update
<valorie> cberg: are you willing to file a bug about the above installer problems?
#kubuntu 2018-02-13
<cberg> valorie: I don't know. is that considered a bug? the installer doesn't offer luks/lvm options under manual partitioning, which I guess implies that the functioniality isn't there. if anything it would be a feature request? and I can't believe I would be the first to request this
<cberg> the askubuntu guide I used is also almost a year old
<valorie> yes, a feature request
<valorie> filing a bug report is the best way to do that
<valorie> `ubuntu-bug ubiquity`
<valorie> is the easist way to file a bug
<cberg> valorie: looks like someone beat me to it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1510731
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1510731 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Bug in ubiquity-frontend-kde: Can't create LUKS encrypted volumes during manual disk setup in Kubuntu 17.10 (does not affect Ubuntu, Ubuntu MATE, or Ubuntu Budgie)" [High,Confirmed]
<valorie> cool, then just confirm
<coder123> hello i had question about the multiple desktops feature. How come when you switch to a new desktop it doesn't clear the opened windows off your taskbar?
<coder123> no offense but to me not having it do that ruins its entire purpose
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> coder123, that is on option on the taskbar, right click on taskbar configure as needed.
<coder123> in the task manager settings?
<Dragnslcr> Yes, under Filters
<coder123> found it thanks
<nightfallswift> Who Rules the world? https://youtu.be/5kKisRBl5tU  - a  powerful six-minute symposium for all Mint community members
<Xavi92> Hello everyone
<Xavi92> Is there a reason why desktop effects are always disabled on startup? I'm using Kubuntu 17.10
<Xavi92> I always have to press the Alt+Shift+F12 combination to make them work again, each time I restart my PC
<hateball> Xavi92: is it set to activate at start?
<hateball> Xavi92: alt+space -> compositing
<hateball> make sure the box is ticked
<Xavi92> You were right! "Enable compositor on startup" was not checked
<Xavi92> Thanks a lot ^^
<hateball> Xavi92: :)
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<chomwitt> aloxa from greece.
<chomwitt> in 17.10 discover has  a search delay issue .
<JonelethIrenicus> Every time I start a game and return to my desktop the text is blurry
<JonelethIrenicus> I tried killall plasmashell
<JonelethIrenicus> and then restarting
<JonelethIrenicus> i even tried kwin --replacec
<JonelethIrenicus> any ideas to fix the fonts?
#kubuntu 2018-02-14
<phoenix_> I am trying to build vlc 3.0 from source
<phoenix_> the build end with error
<phoenix_> it segfaults when running vlc-cache-gen
<phoenix_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qrydynt8XX/
<phoenix_> ^ last few lines from the build log'
<krytarik> phoenix_: #videolan might be better for this.
<phoenix_> krytarik: thank you
<silv3r_m00n>  i have this option called suspend in kubuntu which sends machine to sleep and resumes from where it left. but if i turn off the power supply, the machine boots from the beginning. how can i make the machine save state across poweroffs ?
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<massimo30> how to set automatic connection on Kubuntu?
<massimo30> i wanted to set in in Automatic but it doesn't let me apply
<massimo30> does anyone why Kubuntu doesn't let me apply the automatic connection speed?
<BluesKaj> massimo30, laptop or desktop pc?
<massimo30> desktop
<massimo30> but now i solved
<BluesKaj> ok
<massimo30> i had to able the automatic negotiation
<massimo30> sorry for bothering
<chomwitt> cant change network settings in 17.10.. strange (trying to set a static ip)
<chomwitt> the 'ok' button is grey
<chomwitt> ok. its a bug but there is a workaround. https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=378744
<ubottu> KDE bug 378744 in kcm "network manager edit wired ethernet connections apply/save button greyed out" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<chomwitt> ubottu: are u a bot?
<ubottu> chomwitt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chomwitt> ubottu: ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Ubuntu comes with the GNOME interface. To install that from Kubuntu install the ubuntu-desktop package.
<chomwitt> ubottu: debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/ubuntu-and-debian - !Repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<chomwitt> ubottu: bill gates
<chomwitt> :-)
<BluesKaj> chomwitt, try changing to static IP in /etc/network/nterfaces, after disabling or removing network-manger for ethernet connections
<BluesKaj> also install ifupdown
<ludste> Uptime: 18 hours and 30 minutes
<genii> 11:24:49 up 1 day, 21:52,  3 users,  load average: 1.19, 1.09, 1.05
 * genii goes to make more coffee
<ludste> Sysinfo for 'Satellite-L500': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.5.5 on Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS (Xenial Xerus) powered by Linux 4.13.0-32-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T6500 @ 2.10GHz at 2100 MHz, RAM: 2987/4006 MB, Storage: 14/217 GB, 170 procs, 18.52h up
<genii> If I wasn't forced to reboot recently my uptime would have been something like 6-7 days on this old 2008 Acer :)
<acheronuk> genii: until meltdown messed things up, I was on 31 days on this PC
<genii> acheronuk: Nice
<genii> I generally do a dist-upgrade every weekend or every second weekend so the longest it normally gets would be around 13 days
<jubo2> So what is the KDE Neon..?
<jubo2> Is it a fork? .. of .. uhh .. Kubuntu?
<genii> !neon
<ubottu> KDE Neon ( http://neon.kde.org/ ) is a KDE project to package the latest stable and development versions of KDE software on top of an Ubuntu base. As it is not an official Ubuntu or Kubuntu project, please use #kde-neon for discussion and support.
<genii> Basically a rolling release
<jubo2> oh. probably don't want that then
<jubo2> Both use KDE Plasma as GUI?
<genii> Yes
 * genii wanders back to work
<Ketchup_> Hey, I bought a new Lenovo E570 which came without OS. Trying to install 16.04 I realized there is a 1GB partition on the nvme SSD. It has a bootflag and is labeled 'freedos' which is strange because the laptop doesnt boot into freedos and only 4kb of the partition are used. Do you think it is safe to delete the partition?
<valorie> Ketchup_: if you don't want to use freedos, why would you keep it?
<valorie> is your plan to install 16.04 and then upgrade to 18.04 in a few months?
<Ketchup_> valorie: Sorry if this question was a bit misplaced here. I want to install and keep using 16.04 for now. The installer warns me of other installed OS (I suppose this is because of the bootflag of the "freedos" partition?). Cant seem to boot into freedos so im wondering why the partition would be there. Im just confused and scared to break something.
<Ketchup_> I realize you're not lenovo and cant tell me whats on the partition. Im just a bit confused. SOrry for bothering you
<genii> Probably just a dummy partition with freedos on it for when on Windows machines a partition contains the files to boot up in rescue mode and re-install, etc
<genii> So they can test if it boots from that partition when you hit the appropraite F-key
<user|91066> hi from the netherlands
<user|91066> i did a reinstall after backing up my home dir using rsync -a. copied the home dir back over and created a user with the same name as the home dir. when i try to log in as the user i get a black x
<user|91066> do i need to do some permissions checking?
<genii> user|91066: That's most likely the issue, yes
#kubuntu 2018-02-15
<malibu> Hi there, I'm finding that I'm getting a lot of 404s for Ubuntu repositories these days.  How do I go about fixing this issue?
<malibu> This is for Ubuntu 17.04
<malibu> zesty
<krytarik> !zesty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000228.html
<malibu> So they just turn off the repository??
<malibu> I thought 04 was long support
<krytarik> Sure, because it's EOL - and for a month now.
<krytarik> Nope, only even years.
<malibu> I thought all 04 was LTS
<krytarik> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<malibu> ok, but the reason I like ubuntu is because apt makes it easy to get out of situations like this.  So how do  I get to a supported level?
<krytarik> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<malibu> I see what you did there
<malibu> Isn't there just a script I can run?  This page seems rather complex
<malibu> It should just be sed replacements on apt sources
<malibu> This page does not explain the exact sources I need to have configured
<malibu> Would this have been easier if it was before the EOL?
<malibu> So, can I confirm, if I update my repo list manually to go to the current version, then I should be able to dist-upgrade?
<malibu> Or do I need to reinstall?
<krytarik> Yes, and no.
<malibu> what does yes and no mean?
<malibu> crap.. trying to update my sources list but I don't have curl installed..
<malibu> So does ubuntu no longer offer dist-updates?
<valorie> malibu: the proper sequence is `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`
<valorie> or more modern: `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade`
<valorie> or what I now use: `sudo pkcon refresh && sudo pkcon update`
<valorie> you don't need curl
<lordievader> Good morning
<user|42931> where do i get the sys requirements for 14.05...?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<lost_In_Space> just re-installed kubuntu and im pretty happy with the state of things.
<lost_In_Space> last time i added an hp printer i installed HP's blob which asked me for the root password which made me un  settled.
<lost_In_Space> can i print on an HP with out installing anything from HP?
<lordievader> If you are able to find an opensource driver for your printer.... however, I don't think those are available.
<BluesKaj> hplip driver should be installed by default
<hateball> you may still be required to download/install additional firmware for some models
<hateball> and that's why you are prompted for elevated rights, to put the blobs in a system readable location
<TheQuestionmark> I try to log into KDE but stuck on the session manager with 16.04, is there anything I can do? The tty works fine.
<hateball> TheQuestionmark: did this use to work?
<hateball> TheQuestionmark: Have you by any chance used "sudo" to run GUI apps?
<TheQuestionmark> Well, we are talking about my daily driver.
<TheQuestionmark> As for sudo, that needs me to get to the desktop in the first place :(
<hateball> TheQuestionmark: I am asking if you have done that previously
<hateball> as that can mess up your X
<TheQuestionmark> Nope
<hateball> TheQuestionmark: if you can login to tty, make sure you are the owner of ~/.Xauthority
<TheQuestionmark> Ah, I might see the issue.
<TheQuestionmark> My home partition is encrypted and for whatever reason it locked me off.
<lost_In_Space> installing printer is always not fun
<lost_In_Space> im on the hp linux page it says my printer needs a plug in above and beyond hplips
<lost_In_Space> but does not link to the plug in
<lost_In_Space> the printer settings module recommends the driver but also doesn't pull it down
<lost_In_Space> im in a closed loop on the hp web site
<lost_In_Space> go here for this
<lost_In_Space> wrong now go here
<lost_In_Space> oh your back
<genii> Almost every HP printer will work out of the box with a generic postscript driver
<lost_In_Space> can you tell me how to force the printer installer to use a postscript driver
<lost_In_Space> i see how to push the driver in there
<lost_In_Space> where should i get the generic driver
<genii> Just use IPP printer, port 9100, generic postscript. But you do need to know the IP address the printer has
<lost_In_Space> i have that
<lost_In_Space> thanks
<lost_In_Space> WOW thanks genii that worked!
<genii> np
<hateball> lost_In_Space: if you had wanted to install the proper firmware, just run "hp-setup" and you get a nice gui to do so
<hateball> that is part of hplip
<hateball> ... which is installed by default
<hateball> if you need more advanced functions of the printer/scanner, a generic driver is not always sufficient
<lost_In_Space> the last time i did that two years ago hp asked for the root password . made feel sullied
<hateball> Like I said earlier, because it puts the firmware in... I think /lib
<lost_In_Space> now that they have slipped further down the pole of trust not wanting to have any of there code on my box
<lost_In_Space> they have a whole linux site
<hateball> This is just irrational, so I'll back off
<lost_In_Space> if there were reputable they would let you have the driver and you could drop it where it needs to be and change the permisiions
<lost_In_Space> i do tend to be irrational, but this is more of a non knowledgeable situation , when in doubt of were to give my password i try to errr on the side of safer not to
<lost_In_Space> when some box ive never seen before pops up and says enter your root password rational me says yea id rather not print then
<lost_In_Space> any way supper happy with my kubuntu
<lost_In_Space> thanks for the fish
<Mrokii> Hello. I'm on Kubuntu 17.10 (with Plasma 5.12 installed). I tried to install latte-dock (from backports), but it crashes with a segmentation-fault. I wonder if this is a know problem or if there's anything I can do about it.
<acheronuk> Mrokii: delete contents of ~/.cache/lattedock/qmlcache/
<acheronuk> then might it work
<Mrokii> acheronuk: I've tried that and there seems to be some progress. At least it starts now, thanks. But it doesn't seem to work properly still. The grey bar is shown, but no icons.
<acheronuk> Mrokii: do you get the settings option on a right click?
<Mrokii> acheronuk: yes.
<acheronuk> and they work?
<Mrokii> I'm trying out options currently.
<acheronuk> it all works for me, so can't really say what to do more that just try stuff
<Mrokii> Okay. I've found something out. The originally chosen layout is named "my layout" (whatever that means). When I choose "Plasma", the icons appear. But that changes the dock to a bar that spans almost all of the lower border of the screen. I'll see if I can get it to work properly.
<Mrokii> Really weird. No the icons appeared with "my layout". I have no clue why though. But thanks again, it seems to start now. I'll see how it will behave upon restarts.
<Mrokii> acheronuk: Do you happen to know how to remove widgets from the dock? There doesn't seem to be an otpion in the popup-menu, just one to add widgets.
<acheronuk> Mrokii: open the settings. then with that open, hover over the widgets. should then have a pop up widget handle with a red X
<Mrokii> acheronuk: ahoneybun That didn't work for me but I edited the latte-configuration-file by hand and got rid of the widget. :)
<NightUser> Hello
<Mrokii> NightUser: hello.
<NightUser> Uhh
<NightUser> Should I install kubuntu or ArhLinux ?
<NightUser> I just want to get started with linux
<piotr_> NightUser: using recent Ubuntu LTS pretty much results with least (to none) level of frustration
<Mrokii> I have never tried out Arch, but I read it's not too suitable for beginners. But I could be wrong.
<NightUser> ok
<Mrokii> Kubuntu works just fine out of the box though.
<Mrokii> At least it did for me, heh. But I have installed it on a few computers without any problems.
<NightUser> Does kubuntu still support C#
<piotr_> NightUser: I wouldn't recommend any rolling distro as things change unexpectedly
<piotr_> NightUser: I recall writing some C# code and using mono on Ubuntu (even with some IDE - monodevelop?) but I'm not sure now if I hadn't have to install some external packages outside of what distro offers.
<NightUser> ok
<piotr_> NightUser: apt-cache search suggests that there are packages for monodevelop.
<NightUser> ok
<NightUser> Thanks
<nickolay> hi guys. does anybody have ready hosts file for blocking coin miners?
<daum> hey guys - any ideas why my mic would be showing as plugged in in pavucontrol but then no audio still?
<Roey> hello0
<Roey> I need a little help here... I got a hard drive, put it in my external enclosure... turned it on.. I can hear it whirring but I don't see any new device for it in lsblk
<Roey> lsusb shows the enclosure's detected thoguh
#kubuntu 2018-02-16
<Roey> I have another enclosure
<Roey> I put the drive in there
<Roey> same thing...
<genii> If it's USB3 use a USB3 plug on the machine, if it's USB2 then use that
<genii> There are some oddball enclosures with chipsets that usbstorage driver has issues with, but not many
<genii> Also look at the results from dmesg | tail to see if it's some issue like an I/O error ( drivehttps://i.imgur.com/s7RAVa4.pnghysically bad)
<genii> stupid trackpad :(
<Roey> ok
<Roey> yeah dmesg showed me nothing related to the enclosures actually
<Roey> could the enclosures be bad??
<Roey> both of them/
<Roey> ?
<Roey> jfc.
<Roey> the hard drive I bought spins and I can hear it do its thing
<Roey> when it starts up.
<Roey> perhaps I should buy a new enclosure..
<Roey> I've got this rosewill one
<Roey> hmm.  I only bought them less than four years ago.
<genii> Does the enclosure have a separate power supply?
<Roey> genii: yes it does
<Roey> genii: I think it'sthe enclosure really
<Roey> both of the enclosures don't show up when I do lsusb
<Roey> genii: I ordered two new ones since htey're cheap
<Roey> $35.
<Roey> I think my backup drive that spins up, I htink it still works actually, but that the enclosure went south
<Roey> sound reasonable?
<Roey> I suppose I can see fi the drive is OK by directly attaching it to the mobo
<Roey> but.. I don't want to reset my machine
<genii> Some weird ones require old compatabulity drivers like paride
<lordievader> Good morning
<Tjommi> help firewall
<Tjommi> help help
<krytarik> Tjommi: Asking a question might help there.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<daum> i rebooted and it seems my microphone no longer is working.  I checked in pavucontrol and it is set to "Built-in Audio analog Stereo" and Port : Rear Microphone (plugged in), but still no audio any ideas?
<BluesKaj> hi lordievader, doing ok here, and you?
<lordievader> Doing good here
<BluesKaj> daum, check your alsamixer mic volume ctls in the terminal
<daum> BluesKaj, https://i.imgur.com/OwOws3M.png seems it's on and up
<BluesKaj> daum, disable the automute. to the right of capture
<daum> still nothing
<BluesKaj> and unmute your "line"
<daum> hm where did you see that?
<BluesKaj> and front mic MM means mute
<BluesKaj> dee the MM in the vol ctl box at the bottom, use the M key to unmute them
<BluesKaj> see
<daum> lol
<daum> what a fail
<daum> sorry
<daum> thank you
<BluesKaj> np, alsamixer is always the first thing to check when there's no sound , then pulseaudio/pavucontrol after that
<daum> ok well this is weird
<daum> so if i tap on the mic i can hear it over the speakers
<daum> but according to pavucontrol it's completely silent
<daum> and using arecord/skype to test it gets no audio
<BluesKaj> which mic is it plugged into , front or rear?
<daum> rear
<daum> and pavucontrol is setup to that
<BluesKaj> is it still muted?
<BluesKaj> MM in th ebox?
<BluesKaj> in alamixer
<BluesKaj> alsamixer
<daum> nope when it was i couldn't hear anything as expected when i taped on the mic
<daum> https://i.imgur.com/gjkxiAp.png
<BluesKaj> daum, plug it into the fron mic and unmute that, it's still MM in the vol ctl box
<daum> ok one sec
<daum> same issue, you can hear me tapping on it through the speakers, but in pavucontrol under the input devices it shows front mic (plugged in) but then where it has the bar which shows what is is picking up, it has zero audio
<BluesKaj> check the pavcucontrol volume sttings
<daum> BluesKaj, just moved mic to the back of the machien: blob:https://imgur.com/1e2af006-3534-4560-83ff-9aef811b4e3b
<daum> err
<daum> https://i.imgur.com/uYyYiLG.png
<BluesKaj>  now check the output devices vol ctl
<daum> https://i.imgur.com/ULkhYeC.png
<daum> i put music on just so i could show the bottom blue bar moving
<BluesKaj> one slider shows only 28% . bring it up to 100
<daum> the output?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> also what kind of speaker system are you using ?
<daum> ok done - music just loud
<daum> ha um speakers are some supper old altech lansing speakers from 15+ years ago
<daum> the mic itself is just a standalone plugin mic
<daum> all this was working until i rebooted after some updates yesterday
<BluesKaj> are the speakers connected directly to the sound card?
<daum> yeah
<daum> the are the line out
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj>  you may need to run sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel, then reboot
<daum> but shouldn't i be able to for all purposes jsut completely unplug them and only focus on the mic?
<daum> brb will reboot
<BluesKaj> to load the driver, if there is no output from that command then the driver loaded properly
<daum> yeah no otuput
<daum> brb rebooting
<daum> BluesKaj, that did it thank you!
<BluesKaj> ok, good
<daum> thanks so much! gotta head to work
<BluesKaj> daum, so next time if this happens after updates/upgrades , run that modprobe command , it's a well kinown bug that's been neglected for yrs
<daum> ahh very good to know
 * zxq9 does stuff
<mozammel> how can I access get root permission on Dolphin ? I'm using KUBUNTU 17.10
<acheronuk> mozammel: you don't. KDE disabled it. a safe method of doing it in dolphin etc is being worked on.
<acheronuk> and already gone....
<Tm_T> the answer wasn't useless tho, I learned something new (:
<acheronuk> http://blog.chinmoyrp.com/gsoc%20kde/2017/06/18/new-upgrades-in-kio-file-ioslave/
<genii> Hm
<acheronuk> was almost here for frameworks 5.43, but got disabled before release I think to review or fix things
<acheronuk> "Add support for privilege execution in KIO jobs (temporarily disabled in this release)"
<acheronuk> :/
<fei-xiang-de-yin> hello
<fei-xiang-de-yin> hello everybady
<fei-xiang-de-yin> What are you talk often in this area?programming or something else
<fei-xiang-de-yin> @
<nauticalnexus> Oookay I don't like Konversation 2's UI
#kubuntu 2018-02-17
<IrcsomeBot> angelKde was removed by: angelKde
<Guest32928> Hi everyone! On my install of Kubuntu 17.10 with backport ppa the kde daemon keeps telling me that it wants to install the flash plugin for firefox. I do not want that. How do I disable it?
<Guest32928> Thanks in advance!
<Guest70463> Hi everyone! On my install of Kubuntu 17.10 with backport ppa the kde daemon keeps telling me that it wants to install the flash plugin for firefox. I do not want that. How do I disable it?
<acheronuk> Guest70463: untick that: https://i.imgur.com/3LLaIqZ.png
<acheronuk> I think
<Guest70463> Thanks, I'll try!
<Guest70463> acheronuk: but that actually only disables the notification, right. I would rather like to tell the daemon that it's OK to not have the flash plugin.
<acheronuk> The code is not as fine grained as that. I made a change for 18.04 so that it just doesn't bug people about full stop, as flash will die soon. Not backported the change yet.
<acheronuk> *bug people about flash
<anarcho> Hi all! Can anyone help with getting bluetooth working in Kubuntu 17.10 running in virtbox? Thanks!
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Guest79071> hello ?
<BluesKaj> Hi Guest79071
<Guest79071> hi there
<Guest79071> I'm new to IRC
<BluesKaj> ok
<Guest79071> how can I change my username ?
<BluesKaj> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<BluesKaj> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<DoctorPainless> thx BluesKaj !
<BluesKaj> Guest81862, best to choose a unique nick then register it
<DoctorPainless> is the nick registered per channel ?
<BluesKaj> yes, it's sregiste to all chats on the freenoce servers'
<oerheks> no, per irc network
<BluesKaj> registered
<DoctorPainless> so, I have to register a nick for freenode
<BluesKaj> yes
<DoctorPainless> okay
<DoctorPainless> I tried something like this, but got an error:  'slash'msg freenode register mypass mymail@gmail.com
<DoctorPainless> it says freenode: chanel doesn't exist
<DoctorPainless> :-s
<Unit193> You'll want /msg nickserv
<DoctorPainless> thx !! worked
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<DoctorPainless> Dumb of me :-)
<DoctorPainless> If I do a WhoIs on my name, I can see where I'm connecting form, if I do the same for others I see some have 'secured connection'. How can I do this too ?
<Unit193> DoctorPainless: 'using a secure connection' means connecting over SSL.
<DoctorPainless> how do I connect over SSL ? Is that just for IRC and should I do that in my IRC client ?
<BluesKaj> in the client
<Tm_T> client-side yes, but server has to support it too
<BluesKaj> yeah, some servers will error out on the connect
<Unit193> Needs port 6697.
<Tm_T> or some other, depends on the server
<Tm_T> but typically it's that port, yes
<DoctorPainless> Mmm.... I'm using Konversation (standard with Kubuntu 4.13)
<BluesKaj> konversation is easy to setup the options
<BluesKaj> cuse the awkward wording
<DoctorPainless> .
<ilya> hi all
<viewer|28789> i am getting mad about getting in to the forum .... i have forgotten my username but there is no button that i can find to get an email with my username
<viewer|28789> when i push the set new password it asks me to type my username wich i dont have :)
<viewer|28789> i just want to go in and ask in a thread if anyone have got an equalizer yet as an plasma 5 widget .... this is something that feels like a thing that should exist ....
<Dragnslcr> viewer|28789- try searching your email for "kubuntuforums.net"
<Dragnslcr> You should either have a welcome email that includes your username, or some notifications about topics that you've posted in
<viewer|28789> i have done that .... but i suppose that i have deleted all my emails that contains logins
<viewer|28789> some time i get paronoid and does that :)
<Dragnslcr> viewer|28789- I just checked, and the password reset page only asks for your email address
<viewer|28789> can you post a link ?
<viewer|28789> i might try in the wrong place .... now i found a totaly diffrent site
<Dragnslcr> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/forum.php
<viewer|28789> yeah this is not the same as i came to from the kubuntu.org
<viewer|28789> https://forum.kde.org/ucp.php?mode=login
<viewer|28789> that was totaly diffrent
<viewer|28789> thank you
<viewer|28789> and now i can se the email form there to :D ... ok no worris
<viewer|28789> i might be a bit tired to :D
<viewer|28789> ciao
<viewer|28789> :exit
<viewer|28789> .
#kubuntu 2018-02-18
<mike602> Anyone else notice lots of gui glitches in Kubuntu 16.04.3? Should I enable Kubuntu backports in hopes to fix these issues?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @mike602, Yes, enable backports and many of those glitches will disappear.  And, when 18.04 lands, upgrade as 18.04 is even better.
<mike602> Issues include: incorrect pictures for multiple users, new session issues w/ multiple users, theme issues not applying unless log out/log in, etc
<mike602> Thanks. Trying now :) Just surprised how many glitches with this LTS especially when it's already on it's .3 release :(
<mike602> Want to love KDE, so trying my best :) lol
<mike602> broken packages. how to fix?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Broken packages after adding the PPA?
<mike602> right
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> KDE 16.04 had early Wayland support/features that were quite "beta" as far as release quality.
<mike602> python3-aptdaemon.pkcompat conflicts with packagekit and packagekit:i386
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> to fix broken, run: sudo dpkg –configure -a
<mike602> tried that now and didn't work :(
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> sudo apt install -f
<mike602> did that as well
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> then sudo apt full-upgrade
<mike602> that worked thanks :)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Do you have any other PPA's enabled?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> very good.
<mike602> didn't know about hte "full-upgrade" one. that won't put me on 17.10 now will it?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> nope
<mike602> awesome. thanks
<mike602> hope this fixes the KDE issues. wish me luck :)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> The command to upgrade to 17.10 would be: sudo do-release-upgrade (assuming packaging prompt is set to normal).
<mike602> gotcha
<mike602> whats the difference between just upgrade and full-upgrade?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> https://itsfoss.com/apt-vs-apt-get-difference/
<IrcsomeBot> warrensanchez was added by: warrensanchez
<Roey> hi
<zxq9> Hi
<Roey> spectacle crashes for me if I try to take a snapshot of a rectangular region; is there another program I can use?
<Roey> oh hey zxq9
<zxq9> Hi there.
<zxq9> Unfortunately I'm not familiar with spectacle.
<Roey> ah, gotcha
<zxq9> Desktop screenshotter or something?
<Roey> correct
<Roey> it's kde's own
<zxq9> Ah.
<Roey> used to be called ksnapshot
<zxq9> I just do the boring old "print screen" thing and then crop whatever part I want.
<Roey> ok
<Roey> hrm maybe I'll do that then
<zxq9> gwenview, Gimp, kolorpaint, etc. any of them can crop pretty simply.
<zxq9> I was sort of surprised that gwenview lets you crop -- but it actually has quite a few image edit functions.
<valorie> spectacle is working pretty well for me though
<valorie> I've never been able to get gwenview to crop for me
<zxq9> valorie: It is hotkeyed to Shift+C on my defaults.
<zxq9> Resize is Shift+R
<zxq9> Grab a corner or side tab and adjust the frame to whatever you want, then click either "Crop"/"Cancel" buttons at the bottom.
<valorie> I'll have to try that again
<zxq9> Makes minor adustments to large albums easy to adjust ipc as you flip through them. Rotating and cropping is pretty convenient that way compared to loading each one into an editor.
<zxq9> s/ipc/each pic/
<valorie> thanks, I'm saving your hint in kate
<valorie> :-)
<Cyberat> Hello
<Guest94366> hello?
<Guest94366> wanna talk about krusader
<valorie> !info krusader
<ubottu> krusader (source: krusader): twin-panel (commander-style) file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.6.0-1 (artful), package size 3477 kB, installed size 14439 kB
<valorie> still available.....
<Viktor> and almost usable...
<valorie> I tried it and didn't like it
<valorie> I used konqueror
<valorie> hated dolphin
<valorie> now like dolphin quite a lot
<Viktor> dolphin are good as twin panel?
<valorie> yes, I often use it as twin panel
<valorie> when necessary
<Viktor> seems lack of keyboard support
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @Viktor, what keyboard support were you trying find?
<Viktor> twin-panel style. for example: open dolphin. press "split" button. try to move kursor with keyboard (arrows and "tab") - as result zooming of icons
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> F3 will split.  Also, shortcuts can be changed to suite your preferences.
<Viktor> but "tab" button not changed focus only on panes but on all objects. it is not ok for keyboard only.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I could have sworn there was a keytroke to switch, but I do not see it.  I came to your same conclusion... not fully keyboard friendly.
<Roey> hi
<Roey> I suspect I am having low drive space issues; the filesystem has been suddenly mounted read-only, and when I try to delete files, it's still read-only so that doesn't work.  I read here: http://marc.merlins.org/perso/btrfs/post_2014-05-04_Fixing-Btrfs-Filesystem-Full-Problems.html that I should try rebalancing the volume..
<zxq9> I lament the failure of Konqueror to keep up with HTML5. :-/
<zxq9> I *really* liked a lot of things about Konqueror. It was almost becoming one of those "open this one thing and do all your relevant work there" sort of program.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<sheytan> Hey, is there a way to fix latte-dock crash after plasma upgrade?
<sheytan> This happend to me 2nd time. Only deleteing .kde helps
<sheytan> which i don't wanna do
<jubo2> What is the best touchpad suppression solution for Kubuntu so it doesn't do stupid things while user is just trying to operate the keyboard of the laptop?
<ktonga> hi, is there a way to integrate snaps with the launcher? for instance I've installed spotify client snap and I can launch it with the link in /snap/bin. But no icon is added to the launcher neither to the task bar
<ktonga> jubo2: in Seetings/Input Devices you have a tab to disable it when typing with many options, as usual in KDE :)
<jubo2> ktonga: it says the toucpad is disabled for 250ms when typing
<jubo2> that doesn't feel real
<jubo2> Oh well.. I guess I'll just try a higher number and see if it has the desirable effect and no undesirable effects
<jubo2> thanks for the info ktonga_
<viewer|93372> I have no sound. I am using kubuntu 17.04. I get sound when I test in system settings, but no audio for media. I am using HDMI.
<guestxii0qm> hi
<guestxii0qm> who are you
<user|47612> HI all
<user|47612> I have kubuntu 17.04 is it possible to upgrade to 17.10 from the terminal?
<acheronuk> user|47612: hi. this should work: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
 * acheronuk shrugs
<ninni> windows
<D0U91E> 18.04 is gonna be lts right?
<vDM205> Bonsoir a tous
<acheronuk> that is the plan
<acheronuk> D0U91E: ^^
<vDM205> j'ai un petit probleme ;)
<D0U91E> thank you
<D0U91E> I have a little post it note on my screen how do I get rid of the damn thing?
<D0U91E> NM i got it - thanks anyway
#kubuntu 2019-02-11
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> @kalikatz, I do not know about lightweight but the Kubuntu pre-installad Cantata is brilliant for radio!
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot1> <ericadams> Morning to all
<BluesKaj> 'Morning ericadams
<IrcsomeBot1> OzzyRocha was added by: OzzyRocha
#kubuntu 2019-02-12
<IrcsomeBot1> <OzzyRocha> Hello there, i'm struggling with a default wallpaper that i want to set for new users, no matter what i do the plasma default is set and not mine
<IrcsomeBot1> <ericadams> @OzzyRocha, So you are intalling Kubuntu and then trying to change the wallpaper and it won't let you?
<[Relic]> seems more like he installed it and when he makes a new user account it always (as normal) goes to the kubuntu default desktop wall paper set by the theme
<IrcsomeBot1> <OzzyRocha> @[Relic], exactly, i tried to use '/etc/skel' for this but didn't succeed
<[Relic]> only thought I have is that if you can build a theme and set that as default, not sure how you could do that though
<IrcsomeBot1> <OzzyRocha> @[Relic], it could work but i also don't know how to set a theme for new users 😕
<[Relic]> system settings for the administrator account most likely
<[Relic]> system settings -> appearance -> workspace theme -> look and feel  ( guessing here )
<IrcsomeBot1> <OzzyRocha> just tested, didn't applied for new users
<[Relic]> I see /etc/skel/.config folder (18.04)
<[Relic]> OzzyRocha, weird Q; do you need to move the wallpaper image to somewhere in the root directory?  the default one is under /usr/share/wallpapers
<IrcsomeBot1> <OzzyRocha> i moved to '/usr/share/wallpapers and then set as my wallpaper in user so i could copy the '~/.config/plasma-org.kde.plasma.desktop-appletsrc to '/etc/skel/.config
<lordievader> Good morning
<eeos> Hi everybody. I have a lenovo Thinkpad X1 Yoga carbon laptop with kubuntu 18.04.1 LTS 64 bit. My screen does not autorotate.
<eeos> Anyone who had the same problem ever?
<eeos> Hi everybody. I have a lenovo Thinkpad X1 Yoga carbon laptop with kubuntu 18.04.1 LTS 64 bit. My screen does not autorotate.
<eeos> Even if I rotate manyally for example with xrandr, then the touch screen reverses as well, hence moving the finger on the screen right to left moves the cursors bottom to top
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot1> <ericadams> Good morning
<soundee2> did anyone had an enclouter with turtl selfhosted server?
<genii> soundee2: As you've already been advised, contact the turtl support people
#kubuntu 2019-02-13
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> @OzzyRocha, Just a thought - could you find the default wallpaper and what it is called (change its name)  and label the wallpaper you want with the default name?
<IrcsomeBot1> <OzzyRocha> @Anarchotaoist, Yes, and it worked, but i didn't like that solution so i managed to find the files for the default theme of kubuntu and alter them to use my wallpaper as default
<IrcsomeBot1> <OzzyRocha> These files were in /use/share/desktopthemes
<IrcsomeBot1> <OzzyRocha> I also created a new folder with new metadata.desktop in /usr/share/wallpaper with the wallpaper that i wanted to set
<IrcsomeBot1> <OzzyRocha> I basically copied another theme's folder and changed to a new one so there wouldn't be any trouble
<IrcsomeBot1> <OzzyRocha> Hope you guys can understand what i did, English is not my first language
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<IrcsomeBot1> crtvavros was added by: crtvavros
<Nomad_> Morning
<Nomad_> Anyone know how to get plasma-desktop installed in 18.10?  I'm getting erors on pulseaudio
<Nomad_> because of libasound2-plugins
<Nomad_> Anyone?
<Nomad_> ok, so why wasn't the libasound2 in the ubuntu main amd64 in my repo list, but it's on ubuntu.pkgs.org....
<genii> !info libasound2
<ubottu> libasound2 (source: alsa-lib): shared library for ALSA applications. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.3-5ubuntu0.2 (bionic), package size 372 kB, installed size 1386 kB
<keithzg[m]> Huh, I wonder what's going on, a buncha Windows machines aren't accessible to me via KRDC anymore, they just immediately fail with "Connection failed. You might have passed a wrong address or username.", but`rdesktop` works fine, as does manually invoking `xfreerdp`. The credentials themselves don't seem to be the problem, I'm using the same usernames and passwords as when logging in through the more manual methods, and
<keithzg[m]> telling KRDC to forget the connection and creating new instances doesn't solve it either.
<Nomad_> genii: doesn't look optional.  kubuntu-desktop won't install without it.  I had to go find the .deb on the package site, download it and then I could install everything else
<Nomad_> But new topic.  18.10 isn't executing /etc/rc.5/S99Firewall  whichi is a link to /etc/init.d/Firewall which is executable.  No errors in /var/log anywhere
<Nomad_> and who -r says I am in run-level 5
<genii> Runlevels 2,3,4, and 5 are identical on *buntu. the default should actually be 2, I think, though, and not 5
<Nomad_> yeah, I'm still used to 3, but My script is linked into 2,3,4,5 and I can do a "./script start" and it works fine
<Nomad_> ok, a systemd service file worked well enough
<janat08> I screwed up window rules so nothing will open anymore
<janat08> lol yes it wont.
#kubuntu 2019-02-14
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> sau
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ocean416> hallo, kann mi rjemand helden? ich möchte kubuntu installieren, aber bekomme nur Fehlereldungen.
<ocean416> hallo, kann mir jemand helfen? ich möchte kubuntu installieren, aber bekomme nur Fehlereldungen.
<ocean416>  z.B. alsa-util.c: Most likely this is a bug in the ALSA driver 'snd_hda_intel'. Please report this issue to the ALSA developers.
<ocean416> PartitionModel.py", line 66, in setData
<ocean416>     item.partman_column_format_toggled(value.toBool())
<ocean416> will kubuntu 18.4.1 LTS instalieren
<BluesKaj> ocean416, could you ask your above question in english please
<ocean416> I need help. I want to install kubuntu 18.4.1 LTS
<ocean416> but i get error messages
<ocean416> ALSA freezes the Coputer (W500 Thinkpad)
<ocean416> in top command it shows 80-90% waits (wa)
<ocean416> installer crashed also
<ocean416> Traceback (most recent call last):
<ocean416>   File "/usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/kde_components
<BluesKaj> ocean416, how are you installing 18,04 LTS upgrade from 16.04 or cleaninstall?
<ocean416> no upgrade, cleaninstall to /dev/sda3
<ocean416> PartitionModel.py", line 66, in setData
<ocean416>     item.partman_column_format_toggled(value.toBool())
<ocean416> AttributeError: 'int' object has no attribute 'toBool'
<BluesKaj> oec did you unmount /dev/sda3 before installing to it
<BluesKaj> ocean416,^
<ocean416> it is unmounted, only sda5 (data) is mountet
<BluesKaj> uefi or  bios?
<ocean416> i just created /sda3 befor i started
<ocean416> bios
<BluesKaj> how many primary partitions ?
<ocean416> sda 1-3 and sda4 is extened
<BluesKaj> hmm, you should use a primary for /
<ocean416> sda3 is primary
<ocean416> sda1 and sda2 to
<BluesKaj> how big is it?
<ocean416> 56GB
<BluesKaj> ext4
<BluesKaj> ?
<ocean416> yes
<ocean416> sda1 is fat32 120GB (in the moment unused
<BluesKaj> did you use manual partitoning and set the mountpoint as ? ?
<ocean416> sda2 is ext4 58GB (in the moment unused
<BluesKaj>  as / ?
<ocean416> yes manual,  changed sda3 to mountpoint / and allowed formatting
<BluesKaj> I would set 2 pqartitons for the install , one for / and the other foir /home . the root partiton can be 15G or so and /home as 60GB+ or so
<BluesKaj> that way you can just set the /home partiton mountpoint on the next install release without losing your settind=gs and config files
<ocean416> I want to test it on that partition, because in live version, running from USB stick, the system alwas freeze in LASA driver
<ocean416> I have a big data partition in sda5, and a sdb for data
<ocean416> alsa-util.c: snd_pcm_avail() returned a value that is exceptionally large: 430720 bytes (2441 ms).
<ocean416> [alsa-sink-CX20561 Analog] alsa-util.c: Most likely this is a bug in the ALSA driver 'snd_hda_intel'. Please report this issue to the ALSA developers.
<ocean416> thats the entry in syslog when system freeze
<ocean416> the wa (waits) are very high 80-96%
<BluesKaj> alsa-base and alsa-utils installed?
<ocean416> look for me kubuntu has problem with audio, so I will install it on disc ans test it if it happens there, too
<ocean416> yes both installed (its unmodified download iso booz fro usb stick)
<ocean416> (... ISO boot from usb sick)
<ocean416> in the log is a dump of al lot values from [alsa-sink-CX20561 Analog] alsa-util.c: as well
<BluesKaj> ocean416,  lspci -v | grep -A7 -i "audio" check Kernel driver in use:
<ocean416> to get it run i change to trminal Strg-Alt-F4 and kill vlc or "Web content"
<ocean416> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<ocean416>         Subsystem: Lenovo 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller
<ocean416>         Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 32
<ocean416>         Memory at fc020000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
<ocean416>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<ocean416> BluesKaj: an you see the lspci output?
<BluesKaj> !paste| | ocean416
<ubottu> | ocean416: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ocean416> alsa-util.c: Slave: Hardware PCM card 0 'HDA Intel' device 0 subdevice 0
<ocean416> does this help?
<BluesKaj> ocean416, did you check the ISO md5sum to make sure it's  correct?
<ocean416> yes, everthing was fine
<BluesKaj> think i'd try a new image anyway
<ocean416> with an older ubuntu version, ehere was never a problem with the sound
<BluesKaj> yes, I'm using the same sound driver and alsa version, all is fine here, but I'm using the 19.04 Disco development OS
<ocean416> i booted this computer serverl times with this stick, and the problem alwas happend.
<BluesKaj> perhps the stick is corrupted somehow
<ocean416> it runs a while , sometime some hours befor it freezes
<BluesKaj> well, using a live session isn't the best
<ocean416> I know, i will install one, I use it for testimg
<ocean416> I am still not sure witch linux i want to install. It has to be an LTS, and i don't like the ubuntu desktop.
<BluesKaj> gnome isn't for everyone that's for sure, i never liked it ..kde/plasma is more my style
<BluesKaj> much more flexible
<ocean416> i like multible desktops, but i want only see the programmtabs activ in the aktiv desktop. can i set this anywhere?
<BluesKaj> yes use activities and set each app to it's own activity in the titlebar context menu "moreactions"> special application settings
<BluesKaj> set them up in system settings>desktop behaviour>activities
<BluesKaj> also one can use virtual desktops instead
<BluesKaj> and use the icons only taskbar in the panel
<ocean416> I will reboot an try to install again tomorrow, i hope that will work. thank you very much for your help.
<BluesKaj> ocean416,  try a different stick
<Nomad_> wb
<BluesKaj> ?
#kubuntu 2019-02-15
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Alexfrench> hello there is a new plasma out
<Alexfrench> is there an update for kubuntu ??
<tomreyn> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Alexfrench> ok thanks
<mparillo> Alexfrench: But if you want to try it out, it should be available in the daily build.
<mparillo> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<IrcsomeBot1> musquodoboit was added by: musquodoboit
<Alexfrench> thanks
#kubuntu 2019-02-16
<R13ose> I am installing Kubuntu and at the screen with Installation type.  I want to use the entire disk but there are options to use LVM, what should I choose?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ericadams> @Alexfrench, Another option is the backports repository. It isn't the absolute latest version of Plasma but it is newer than the 18.10 version. I'm running it without issue. https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<IrcsomeBot1> <ericadams> @R13ose, My opinion is that most people do not need the complexity of LVM. It's really for raid configurations which isn't really necessary, especially on a single disk.
<R13ose> Thanks
<R13ose> How do I transfer the home directory from my old laptop that is wired to my new laptop that is wireless?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ericadams> Do you have an external hard drive or large enough USB drive?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ericadams> Or are you looking to do it over a network connection?
<R13ose> I have a large USB drive
<IrcsomeBot1> <ericadams> Personally, I would copy to the USB drive from the old and then to new. Network can be more work and ultimately much slower transfer speed.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ericadams> Plus you'll have a backup on that drive
<OerHeks> or setup a ssh service on the new laptop, and transfer with rsync
<R13ose> Thanks
<R13ose> If I go with usb, should I zip the home folder first or just copy the whole folder over?
<R13ose> I am going to create a zip archive in command line. How do I zip a folder with hidden files, folders and not seeing the files and folders as this zips?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<jaafar> Anyone notice problems with networkmanager applet after upgrading to 18.10?
<jaafar> Specifically: after resume, recently used wireless connections change name. New name has the interface name in parenthesis, like: "Network Name (wlp110s0)" and are shown as never used
<jaafar> and it doesn't remember their password
<jaafar> nmcli shows the correct network names - it's just the applet that has them wrong
<jaafar> rebooting fixes everything but is annoying to have to do
<jaafar> brb, rebooting (guess why)
#kubuntu 2019-02-17
<IrcsomeBot1> <Régis> Hi, folks, I want to add an ovpn file to the network manager but the password is never asked. In NM it's configured to always ask password, the files works fine in another kde installation... any idea ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> Hi all! I just copied 1.2gb of data onto a USB stick. Stuck into my other machine also running Kubuntu 18.10 and it would not mount. I put it back in the original machine - and it will not mount there either!! 😥 What can I do to trouble shoot? Thanks
<diogenes_> Anarchotaoist, gparted
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> Not Kde partition manager??
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> ok. I installed gparted. Mount not highlighted. ??
<diogenes_> Anarchotaoist, then re-format
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> Yes, I have been trying to reformat. Curiously in gparted the file system says UDF - not fat32! 🤔
<diogenes_> create a new partition table
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> Which is better -ms-dos or gpt? or other for partition?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> Ok, tried Ms-dos with fat32. Still no mount.
<diogenes_> Anarchotaoist, after you create a new partition table, create a new partition formatted as ext4
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> Ok, Using gpt with fat32 is now working on both machines. huh! Is gparted a better piece of software? I am still curious as to why you did not mention KDE Partition Manager. Does ext4 work if I need to stick the pen drive in somebodies Windows machine? Thanks!
<diogenes_> i sad garted only because i couldn't remember the kde alternative, but that one should work too and no, ext4 would not be detected on windows
<diogenes_> as soon as you insert it there, it will prompt you to format the drive
<diogenes_> s/sad/said*
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> ok! Cheers! 🙂
<diogenes_> cheers!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Duong Ngo> Hello! I have two monitors, one is built-in display laptop, and one is the hdmi display. How can I set the hdmi display as primary for everthing? I set it and it works almost as I wish, but when booting, Kubuntu logo appears only on laptop display, and when the log in screen appears (on both screen) where I type password, the password character is just in the laptop screen, not on hdmi.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Duong Ngo> (Photo, 960x640) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/KKsShylq/file_13386.jpg
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ScottPilgrim> Hi, does anyone here know how to fix Samba support in KDE? I though after all these years it would work out of the box but it still can't find my shares. :(
<ScottPilgrim> actually, I think mine may be a Samba problem more than a KDE problem
<Alexfrench> to share files between another computer ?
<azx> hey guys, how can i increase the gui size on my 4k display while still maintaining 4k resolution
#kubuntu 2020-02-10
<franzpow_> Help
<franzpow_> Sorry wrong channel
<nickname123> hi
<nickname123> can i tell you about a problem? kubuntu decreases screen brightness after a while. then it turns the screen off and my laptop is locked. but sometimes it happens that I move the mouse just when the screen brightness goes to zero
<nickname123> then the computer isn't locked and instead my laptop screen is black
<nickname123> i can still increase brightness with a keyboard
<IrcsomeBot> <dibakarmandal> Brave is crying 😭
<Guest87986> Good morning
<legacy079> When will Plasma 5.17 be available in normal repos ? Rather than backports ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Vincentvandenbergh> 17 is development branch so will not get to regular repo
<IrcsomeBot> <Vincentvandenbergh> 5.18 will come soon
<ripan> hii
<ripan> i need to know about some mirroring app that i can use on my ubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> Hi .Anybody know how to open & use Etcher to make a Live USB.I downloaded https://www.balena.io/etcher/ but then don't know what to use to open it with...Ark & Autorun Prompt didn't work
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Shreddies, Looks like an appimage in a zipfile. You would need to extract it and run the appimage
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> Thanks! Now I have the Appimage,what next.It doesn't have any programs suggested to open it with...
<diogenes_> right click > properties make executable then double click.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> or in konsole go into the dir it is in and run ```./balenaEtcher-1.5.76-x64.AppImage &```
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> (Photo, 896x342) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/o6MYTJ03/file_23346.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @diogenes_> right click , Was executable but double click didn't work unfortunately
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Shreddies, If the name is right, you can't be in the right folder
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> oh,where should I search?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> where you downloaded/extracted it to
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> (Photo, 1085x771) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/1Q1hBHKB/file_23350.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> For example in my case
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @RikMills, Dolphin says ,documents (Appreciate your help with this by the way)
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> what is "cd" ?  (newbie here)
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> (Photo, 854x381) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/1f6fgjGw/file_23351.jpg
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Prototype> hello
<BluesKaj> hi Prototype
<Prototype> hi BluesKaj
<Prototype> I have been using Kubuntu since 18.04 and I'm still plagued by permissions problems lol
<BluesKaj> Prototype, an example ?
<Prototype> i created a new partition and named it backup,  but I cant do anything with it, so used the command sudo chmod -R ugo+rw /backup
<Prototype> but i get a "no such directory" message
<BluesKaj> Prototype, think you need to use th3e hardware designation like /dev/sdX, X being the letter assigned to the partition. Also an entry in /etc/fstab might work
<Prototype> ah ok,  ill give the command another try
<Prototype> hmmm..nope that made no difference
<Prototype> oh hang on, i just reopend Gparted and noticed under the mount point it has been named _backup
<Prototype> ok, sorted
<IrcsomeBot> Phixx Muñiz was added by: Phixx Muñiz
<IrcsomeBot> <Phixx Muñiz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWdQvdp48rM
<BluesKaj> did you run sudo umount /dev/sdx first then chmod +x ....
<Prototype> no idea why it put a _ in there
<Prototype> nope,  but i re ran the command again and it seems to have worked
<BluesKaj> ok
<Prototype> has been a while since I have been on this site,  I have managed to convert a couple of friends over to variants of Linux since though
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> Kubuntu saved enough embarrassment for me today as I was reeling without internet in a show, with a bunch of stuff pre-installed and presynced👌
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> (Photo, 645x356) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/FzYf9SF0/file_23361.jpg Anybody getting this when booting?  Application: kdeinit5 (kdeinit5), signal: Aborted
<user|95791> Hi, can you help me to solve the interface problem in inkscape.
<michael__> Hey are there any who can tell me, how to do this command "service metasploit start" when i run it, i get this message: Failed to start metasploit.service: Unit metasploit.service not found.
<keithzg-M> Man that michael__ guy didn't wait even 10 minutes for an answer . . . although maybe he figured out on his own that he'd need to actually install metasploit first or whatever invariably very basic thing he was missing, heh.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @michael__, He need go educate hisself on Linux/Unix (and probably basic computer) skills before tryin'a become a "pentester" or whatever he's up to.
<azx> I want to set chromium as my default browser, when i click it's msg to 'set as default' it does nothing. additionally in the KDE GUI, i go to default applications from the start menu and set chromium as my default and apply
<azx> yet firefox is still my default
<azx> 'Default applications' says chromium is default
<azx> but when i need to open links they open in firefox, and when i open chromium it tells me it's not default
<azx> seems like a bug
<Alabalistic> azx, do you have some snap
<Alabalistic> I had some wiers stuff with firefox as snap
<azx> i don't believe firefox is a snap package
<azx> i have one snap package installed from default kubuntu install
<azx> chromium was installed through sudo apt-get install chromium
<azx> even when i open a link in chromium it opens in firefox
<azx> hmm seems to open in chromium i might be wrong
<azx> but from any other app besides chromium it will launch firefox
<azx> i swear it wasn't working and now it's working, strange. after a reboot
<azx> also my irc client wouldn't open links in default browser, but that seems to have fixed itself as well
<azx> Thanks!
<michael__> hey
<bprompt> Hay Bartender!!! said the horse at the bar
#kubuntu 2020-02-11
<IrcsomeBot> Paul Machine was added by: Paul Machine
<IrcsomeBot> <Paul Machine> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_s1147QW04Y
<lordievader> Good morning
<debrisRat> hi.
<lordievader> 👋
<sergio_> ciao
<Guest63078> !list
<ubottu> Guest63078: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Guest63078> ragazzi
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<szgn> hi everyone
<ward_kh> Hi, I'm trying to install recordmydesktop via apt but it give me error say "Unable to locate packge recordmydesktop !"
<oerheks> !info recordmydesktop
<ubottu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8.1+svn602-1ubuntu5 (bionic), package size 46 kB, installed size 116 kB
<oerheks> universe repo enabled ?
<roman> test
#kubuntu 2020-02-12
<IrcsomeBot> darltrash was added by: darltrash
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> Hello everyone! I'm new at Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> Well, I still don't install it, but I'm downloading the iso, lol
<IrcsomeBot> <darkknight1608> @darltrash, 👍 lots of fun in Ubuntu and Kubuntu.
<ueslei> how do I see the character map in kde? i'm using a laptop and some characters seems out of layot
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> My pc freezes when I try kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> Is it normal that the boot is so slow?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Slow live booting from USB? Typical for older (legacy) systems.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If UEFI is an option, turn it on...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Or if your BIOS gives you the choice, boot the UEFI USB option
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> I fixed it! And it works like a charm...
<poibr01> Anyone know what happened to KMail?
<poibr01> Where did it go?
<Stebuntu> Hello world
<dama> Heyy
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> daeviloranaefe3425 was added by: daeviloranaefe3425
<IrcsomeBot> <daeviloranaefe3425> Telegram Adrenaline (Group based bulk advertisement) … The most professional group promotional program (fast group promotion with the new generation API) … ✔️ Telegram Adrenaline is the method of sending messages in groups, there is also the possibility to post messages from channel to groups and the possibility to send text or photo there! After signing up and forwarding or forwarding messages, virtual lines can dr
<IrcsomeBot> of your groups. … Price 120$ … If you want to buy ask operator: … @HiFiveAdsSupport … @reliableproject … @lipton_07k
<dama> Hey there
<IrcsomeBot> Vivaan Mohammed was added by: Vivaan Mohammed
<IrcsomeBot> <Vivaan Mohammed> http://bit.do/ftvNx
<IrcsomeBot> Volker was added by: Volker
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<shoggomo-M> Hi I'm on 18.04. Is it possible to run a RDP server in this or a newer version?
<BluesKaj> shoggomo-M, yes
<BluesKaj> !rdp
<BluesKaj> !info rdp
<ubottu> Package rdp does not exist in bionic
<BluesKaj> hmm no bot info on rdp
<oerheks> vnc, xrdp, screen over ssh
<oerheks> tons of options
<BluesKaj> yeah, xrdp
<BluesKaj> hey oerheks
<shoggomo-M> xrdp didn't work with my version. Maybe because it runs on wayland
<oerheks> * not on a wayland session, work in progress
<shoggomo-M> i tried vnc, but it's just so slow :(
<oerheks> 18.04 has some sharing build in, no?
<shoggomo-M> ok, so I guess the best solution is to use xorg?
<shoggomo-M> Didn't see one. Krfb only uses vnc, it came with earlier versions I think.
<oerheks> this guide says vino first https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/sharing-desktop.html.en
<shoggomo-M> Yeah, that's a vnc server for gnome. There's krfb for kde. But it's just vnc. I was specifically interested in an rdp server.
<trakinas> Hi! can anyone give me some help with MariaDB?
<trakinas> I can't add comments larger than 60 characters, although their documentation says it is possible to add comments up to 1024.
<mtiernan> /join ##genealogy
<mtiernan> /join ##jabber
<oerheks> interesting..
<mtiernan> GRRRRRRRRRR.....
<mtiernan> SOrry about that folks!
<BluesKaj> mtiernan, best to use the server textbox for joins if using a gui irc client
<user|22321> how to make a network dough
<azx> I keep getting my default audio output automatically changed to my HDMI audio output, when in fact i want Line Out and it's set as default
<azx> I'll be doing whatever and i get a popup from kde telling me default audio device has been automatically changed
<azx> about every 20 mins
<azx> and i click on "revert back to previous"
<azx> how can i make it so that kde doesn't automatically change my audio device output?
<BluesKaj> azx, system settings>Hardware>audio>advanced>profile dropdown ...is there an analog option there. If not, unplug any hdmi connection if you aren't using it, otherwise it becomes default
<t00tie> hi
#kubuntu 2020-02-13
<mattfly>  for some reason my bottom bar and all widgets , including the desktop that now is black, disappeared
<mattfly> i restarted plasma but they didnt come back
<mattfly>  plasmashell 5.12.9
<mattfly> The shortcuts still work but i dont see the launcher widget... And alt+f2 work
<mattfly> kubuntu 18.04 lts
<mattfly> with nvidia proprietary drivers
<mattfly> https://pastebin.com/ALJ57FqB
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> mattfly can you run plasmashell & from krunner?
<mattfly> i am oppening a terminal and running kstart5 plasmashell and it seems to be crashing
<mattfly> https://pastebin.com/GXSi1aQb
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> I have a problem guys
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> I have org.gnome.Sdk and org.gnome.Platform installed via flatpak and gnome-builder via apt and gnome builder insists in installing them again because they "aren't installed"
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> I specified the sdk and platform in the settings, but now flatpak says something is not initialized and I have to run flatpak build-init
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> But when I do, it says that I have to specify the build path or something like that
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> Can anyone help me?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I'd love to help but I have very little experience with flatpacks.
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> Me too, I have no idea about that
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> What if I try installing gnome sdk and platform via apt? What would happen?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I don't see a gnome sdk in the repo's... which packages would you try to install?
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> gnome-builder, gnome platform and gnome sdk
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> i just cant understand it
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I would recommend not install those packages via the repos as they appear to bring everything gnome with it... https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JRr2jTNKtF/
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> Gross...
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> wait... "org.freedesktop.Platform.openh264 is not installed"
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> what does that means?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If you have test box, you could see how well kubuntu and gnome packages mix, but my experience a couple years ago, that was not too fun - many competing packages trying to manage the same resources (such as network managers).
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @DarinMiller, I was a manjaro user that used like 3 desktops at the same time by accident
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> i HATED it with ALL my soul. NOT NICE
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> I think i fixed it, i just installed it completely via flatpak, for some reason, it looks like the basic adwaita theme or some thing like that
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> after searching the pastebiin I posted above, there are a few of those packages that are gnome related, the rest appear to dev related.  So it might be OK to install.... but I definitely would try it in a vm or on a test machine first.
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> nah, fixed it.
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> IS BUILDING, SLOW BUT BUILDING HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> Woah... REAL slow... i shouldnt have been chosen polari :(
<kia> moshi moshi
<lordievader> Good morning
<larry> greetings all!
<lordievader> 👋
<larry> is this the right place to discuss issues with kubuntu 20.04 development version?
<larry> I'm taking a toe in teh water look at it with a view to switching to the real LTS in April.
<lordievader> Development versions are discussed in #ubuntu+1
<Samspiol> Hello World
<lordievader> 👋
<t00tie> Can anyone tell me if Steam and gaming works on kubuntu? distrochooser says Mint is supported by games companies but doesn't mention the same for Kubuntu which I'd prefer?
<IrcsomeBot> notyouraveragepizza was added by: notyouraveragepizza
<lordievader> t00tie: Not all games work. However, for the ones that have Linux support Ubuntu was the target distro.
<t00tie> lordievader: ty, that's what I wanted to hear
<user|64854> bonjour tous le monde :o)
<lionrouge_> hi !
<lionrouge_> I'm now installing Kubuntu and got interested about encrypted LVM feature
<lionrouge_> what does it encrypt?
<lionrouge_> is it adequate foran average user (in case of stolen/lost laptop) ?
<lordievader> lionrouge_: You can do this in two ways. LVM over LUKS or LUKS over LVM.
<lordievader> LVM over LUKS first encrypts the entire disk and then makes volumes using LVM.
<lordievader> LUKS over LVM first makes volumes which are then encrypted using LUKS.
<lionrouge_> I'm now in installer GUI and it has 3 options: Auto (use the whole disk), Auto (use the whole disk and setup LVM), Auto (use the whole disk with encrypted LVM)
<lionrouge_> so I was asking about the latter
<lordievader> IIRC that is LVM over LUKS.
<lionrouge_> does it degrade performance a lot?
<lionrouge_> I care about things like Git and apt, for example
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> hiii
<rhi> greetings
<rhi> anybody home?
<IrcsomeBot> <notyouraveragepizza> ET Phone home
<IrcsomeBot> <notyouraveragepizza> @lionrouge_, It depends on which ciper you use and which cpu you've got. AES is accelerated in most CPU's these days and on my nvme drive it had 0 performance decrease during the benchmark
<BluesKaj> notyouraveragepizza, think you got the wrong chat or nick
<IrcsomeBot> <notyouraveragepizza> @BluesKaj, I dunno I just responded to a convo about full disk encryption in telegram
<BluesKaj> doesn't telegram show the chatroom names?
<IrcsomeBot> <notyouraveragepizza> @BluesKaj, Nope only the usernames
<IrcsomeBot> niksingh710 was added by: niksingh710
<mattfly>  plasmashell doesnt want to start
<mattfly> https://pastebin.com/twycZN0S
<Samspiol> Hello Guys\
<IrcsomeBot> Tegar 💙💙💙 was added by: Tegar 💙💙💙
<IrcsomeBot> <Tegar 💙💙💙> http://bit.do/ftGDg
<Nazar> Можно по русски?
<Nazar> Здравствуйте,пользуюсь вашей системой два дня.После установки расширания для Plasma  в Discover.При запуске Discover вылетает
<bprompt> !ru @ Nazar
<ubottu> bprompt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @ubottu, More intelligent than most politicians these days...
<Nazar> !ru @ Nazar
<ubottu> Nazar: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bprompt> !russian @ Nazar
<ubottu> bprompt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bprompt> the heck?
<bprompt> !russian
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<bprompt> !russian | Nazar
<ubottu> Nazar: please see above
<bprompt> hmmm anyhow
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> That's actually a pretty smart bot right there...  "please see above"...  Nice...  :)
<bprompt> !cookie @ blooalien
<ubottu> bprompt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RikMills> !cookie | bprompt
<ubottu> bprompt: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<bprompt> right, wrong hmmm separator
<bprompt> !cookie | blooalien
<ubottu> blooalien: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> ubottu for President 2020!  Where do I vote?  ("Come to the Dark Side...  We have cookies!")
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @bprompt, `|` like Linux...  ;)
<bprompt> blooalien:  I run windows, macOSX and Linux, I've used Solaris and Unix as well before =)
<bprompt> well, I've used macOSX, I don't have it on this box, but I have windows10 and kubuntu, I used to run Mandrake 9.2 back in the 90's  and slackware :P
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @bprompt, Same...  I've used most operating systems over the years.  Still lovin' Linux best.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> AmigaOS was pretty awesome, too.
<IrcsomeBot> James Patel was added by: James Patel
<bprompt> never used AmigaOS, but I know some who did, they liked it quite a bit
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @bprompt, I had an Amiga 4000, and an Amiga 1200 for many years that served me quite well until I gave 'em to a friend.  He still uses both to this day (and has upgraded them FAR beyond what I would have believed possible).
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> There's a surprisingly strong community still surrounding old Commodore hardware.
<bprompt> pretty sure there's a Museum for it too :)
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @bprompt, RIghtly so.  That company made hardware so far ahead of it's time...
<bprompt> yeap, bearing in mind that some companies make this or that, another company surpasses them on their quality, however it's noticeable that the new company is often formed from the older company's crew, different name, same cats quite often
<bprompt> recalling a lecture, 3Dfx making videocards was well ahead of anyone on 3D effects, yet nVidia "improved" in quality and left them in the dust, however before any of that, nVidia ended up recruiting several people from 3Dfx
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> I think one of my first real 3D cards was made by a company called "PowerVR" if I remember rightly.  I think I followed that up with a 3Dfx card shortly thereafter.
#kubuntu 2020-02-14
<heloooo> Hello, pip returns some errors. Can someone help me please?
<il> hi heloooo
<heloooo> Hi
<il> what is your error
<heloooo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SDnJgCbxJk/
<viewer|72> Hello I would like some help with IP's, more specifically ipv6, it seems that using the command `ip a` shows me I have 3 ipv6 addresses is there a reason why? https://hastebin.com/luwukojito.rb
<lordievader> viewer|72: You have a privacy-extensions address, a (more or less) static one and a link-local address.
<lordievader> heloooo: What are you trying to do?
<IrcsomeBot> <Kris Tjan> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/ylRY2lw0/file_23617.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Kris Tjan> when closing laptoplid, then after reopening the filenames r shown like on the picture
<IrcsomeBot> <Kris Tjan> how can i fix that graphics problem
<diogenes_> Kris Tjan, try switching TTYS (ctrl+alt+f2 && ctrl+alt+f7)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <daganmcgregor> I just installed Kubuntu on a Lenovo yoga 2 pro and it's working great except for touch capabilities and screen rotation.  Does anyone know the best way to get those items to work properly?
<Bings-M> What's happened to kubuntuforums.net? I get an error 503 notice for a few days now.
<oerheks> Bings-M, it is up, hit F5 .. happens here too sometimes
<Bings-M> Refresh doesn't work but I found I can view it with a web proxy.
<helllooo> Hello I got a problem installing sudo -H pip3 install libev, does someone have an idea please?
<IrcsomeBot> 18305725461 was added by: 18305725461
<Guest89379> hello
<Guest89379> the kubuntuinstaller really needs text input where I can test my keyboard when choosing layout
<Guest89379> also the picture of the keyboard for norwegian - norwegian is the same as for norwegian - norwegian (win keys) which is incorrect. The latter has more keys
<IrcsomeBot> <tyakrish> @Alang59, i am using it on pentium laptop... 5.16 was little slow... but 5.17 and 5.18, its working awesome.... … Optimizations are too good... Many many thanks to KDE team
<Samspiol> Hey world
<Samspiol> I am proud user
<diogenes_> Samspiol, congrats!
<Samspiol> I like this OS
<Samspiol> I really do
<Samspiol> I wish i could do somethin
<tosemusername> is anyone else having trouble adding apt-key's?
<tosemusername> I'm trying adding LLVM's, but it doesn't work
<tosemusername> both through shell and Software Sources
<oerheks> tosemusername, sdd LLVM ppa?
<oerheks> adding*
<tosemusername> yep
<tosemusername> the stable branch key
<oerheks> which ppa exactly? there are more than one
<tosemusername> https://apt.llvm.org/
<tosemusername> stable branch
<tosemusername> llvm-toolchain-eoan-9 main
<tosemusername> weirdly enough, I get an OK when doing through the shell, but when I list them, it's not there. And when doing through Software Sources, when I click on Import key file, nothing happens.
<oerheks> wget -O - https://apt.llvm.org/llvm-snapshot.gpg.key|sudo apt-key add -
<tosemusername> again, same thing
<tosemusername> I get an ok, but apt-key list shows it's not there
<tosemusername> Here's the list output: https://pastebin.com/FbRd4vgs
<Samspiol> Yes, I have a problem with that too tousemusername
<oerheks> i see the key there
<tosemusername> lmao true
<tosemusername> it's there
<oerheks> line 14-15
<tosemusername> yep
<tosemusername> ty
<oerheks> :-)
<oerheks> :-)
<EdgyMC_69> are there any fullscreen widgets-galleries that cover the whole wallpaper but still show everything else (like icons, other widgets etc)?
<bprompt> huh?
<EdgyMC_69> oh okay, I forgot that you can't have different widgets on different virtual desktops
<EdgyMC_69> okay I have a workaround - I'll make a Wallpaper folder with a single wallpaper and a Slideshow Wallpaper pointed at it, and whenever I'll change the virtual desktop I'll switch the wallpaper according to some switch case stuff
<EdgyMC_69> and it'll be automatically updated and now I won't have to use activities
#kubuntu 2020-02-15
<ny> hi eveyone, Accept my appologize for bad english , i used LTS 18.04  i can not fix sound issues, when i try open or close  a thing about sound  "video,mp3 etc" come a bas voice always. What i can do?
<ny> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/B54BQ7dpDX/
<t00tie> hi, is there a program like https://www.hwinfo.com/ for kubuntu? I want to see temps and fan speeds for cpu and gpu especially
<IrcsomeBot> <Muhammad Fariduddin Aiman Bin Kamarudin> there's widget for that maybe
<alterjsive> google drive stopped working with online accounts :/
<RikMills> alterjsive: yes. google made changes that stopped it working with kde. one of the 2 KDE bugs to fix this is done, but the other is still waiting for a fix
<alterjsive> RikMills: yeah maybe it's time to dustoff my nas and use owncloud :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @alterjsive, OwnCloud/NextCloud is totally the way to go.  Add a WireGuard VPN and you can access it from anywhere securely.
<alterjsive> sounds great =)
<RikMills> if kde kio-gdrive is not fixed soon, it is going to get removed from the ISO/default install for 20.04 LTS. :(
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> I'm personally workin' on replacing all my Google reliance with self-hosted stuff as much as I'm able.  Well worth the efforts.
<IrcsomeBot> <notyouraveragepizza> @blooalien, Ohh another thinfoil hat wearer :P. I still haven't found a solution for email myself so if you stumble upon something please let me know 😁. The most important part for me is to have the emails stored on an encrypted drive (so the plaintext ones and the encrypted ones) but I don't think protonmail for example is the solution as their backend is still closed source. I was thinking about setting up a pi as ema
<IrcsomeBot> server but then I've got the problem that the eletricity at my home is unstable..
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @notyouraveragepizza, Has nothin' to do with conspiracies or anythin'.  Just sick of relying on unreliable companies for services that quite literally can vaporize all your online "cloud" files at any given moment (and rightly so, bein' it's on their infrastructure).  On my services, I know my files will be there when I need them (as long as I keep my bills paid up).
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @notyouraveragepizza, Re; email, that's the tough one, because I ain't willing to waste the rest of my life fighting an endless war against spammer scum.  I'm mostly solving it by simply not using email at all except when utterly absolutely necessary, and ignoring it the rest of the time.
<IrcsomeBot> <notyouraveragepizza> @blooalien, I use disposable accounts for everything aswell but it's giving me trouble with official things because I NEED email for that lol
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @notyouraveragepizza, Ya, I think I'll prolly keep my GMail account just for such needs (and so that I still have a login to use for my Android devices).
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> I just really don't like relying on Google (or any other corporate entity) all that much anymore unless I really have no other option.
<IrcsomeBot> <notyouraveragepizza> I've nuked my device with Nanodroid. I don't even have a google option in my system settings anymore 😄
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @notyouraveragepizza, Nice
<IrcsomeBot> valueerror was added by: valueerror
<IrcsomeBot> <valueerror> hello everybody! i'm new to this channel but definitely not new to the linux world ... but still there are many open questions when it comes to kde and i hope i'll find some answers here... thx in advance
<IrcsomeBot> <valueerror> question #1:    is there a way to refresh the plasmashell (and or specific widgets) with a qdbus command...  i couldn't find one but i can't believe it's not possible... … all i want is to trigger F5 on plasmashell from a terminal window or shellscript.. … qdbus org.kde.plasmashell … gets me nowhere 😞
<IrcsomeBot> <valueerror> (oh.. and i know about other ways to do it .. with xdotool for example.. i'm specifically interested in using "qdbus" because this should allways be THE way
<IrcsomeBot> Idagisa Isao Ammari was added by: Idagisa Isao Ammari
<IrcsomeBot> <Idagisa Isao Ammari> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pEFxJ1MkVY
<helooo> Hello everyone, may I have help to install a software please ?
<IrcsomeBot> <valueerror> which software?
<helooo> https://github.com/seemoo-lab/owl
<IrcsomeBot> <valueerror> the github page says you need to install some dependencies  … sudo apt install libpcap-dev libev-dev libnl-3-dev libnl-genl-3-dev libnl-route-3-dev
<IrcsomeBot> <valueerror> and then build it  … cd <OWLDIR> … git submodule update --init … mkdir build … cd build … cmake .. … make … sudo make install
<IrcsomeBot> <valueerror> did you try that ?
<helooo> yes
<helooo> at the step cmake .. I got an error https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gN4yx52jQf/
<IrcsomeBot> <valueerror> puh.. i just checked that and my folder googletest definitely contains a CmakeLists.txt file
<helooo> https://github.com/seemoo-lab/owl/archive/master.zip  this one is empty
<helooo> :(
<IrcsomeBot> <valueerror> (Photo, 242x515) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/WJtGXEyh/file_23690.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <valueerror> you should clone it again
<IrcsomeBot> <valueerror> git submodule update --init
<IrcsomeBot> <valueerror> this line fetches the googletest folder
<IrcsomeBot> <valueerror> if it's empty something went wrong with the clone process
<IrcsomeBot> <valueerror> git clone https://github.com/seemoo-lab/owl.git … cd owl/ … git submodule update --init … redo those three steps
<IrcsomeBot> <valueerror> sorry... need to go
<helooo> Worked with git
<helooo> thanks
<helooo> not worked when downloading zip
<helooo> It says devices couldn't be put in monitor mode
<helooo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HS9MW32Vfm/
<helooo> I see that my wifi card is available do you why?
<IrcsomeBot> <valueerror> not every hardware is able to switch to promiscious mode...  lookup your network card on the internnet and figure out if it is even possible with this networkkard...  most cheap notebook networkcards do not allow to switch mode to accesspoint or promisc mode..
<heloooo> Hello everyone after following a tuto to activate monitor mode, my wifi isn't working. What should I do please ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sialechi> if i do an nmap scan on localhost, one of the ports open is unknown service and it changes after every reboot. any idea what it could be?
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> @RikMills, What if we include DGrive from elementary OS
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> @RikMills, How about VGrive
<magic_ninja> if I do something like ssh -L 5901:localhost:5901 user@remotemachine can other people on my network connect to that port on my machine?
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> I'd update rollback a thing I can access through TTY ?can't boot into log in page now after updates :/
<tomreyn> magic_ninja's question was discussed in #ubuntu.
#kubuntu 2020-02-16
<IrcsomeBot> m הקטנה was added by: m הקטנה
<IrcsomeBot> <m הקטנה> (Photo, 1280x754) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Y5nZJmt9/file_23774.jpg AMFEIX is the worlds first blockchain Bank built on decentralized ledgers. Let the professionals trade for you. … Profit and loss is calculated in bitcoin. … January’s net return on BTC: 7.77% … Start Now http://tiny.cc/k02yjz
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @m הקטנה, This looks pretty spammy.
<_myst_> Hi, can you guys help out please & thanks in advance. thanks inadvance, Ive just installed eos, for daughters pc. I need to configure my network, to use 192.168.1.111. Ive been randomly dropping out. at this moment I'm using 192.168.1.1.119.know have a working network on the pc, as I have been randomly dropping out
<grey__> Hello
<grey__> I have a little situation here and I dont know how to fix it and my roommate is going to shoot me if I dont
<grey__> Installed Kubuntu on a flash drive for convenience. Shut down the computer when I was done and when I tried to boot it back up again the wiindows drive just vanished.
<grey__> So now the computer refuses to boot windows and gives me a black sccreen telling me to install a boot medium
<grey__> only thing that works now is the drive with Kubuntu
<grey__> Is there anyone out there who can give me a hand?
<t00tie> change boot order in bios?
<Poobis> I might try that
<Poobis> I am not sure why I didnt think of that
<IrcsomeBot> 15622750474 was added by: 15622750474
<IrcsomeBot> 洋子 Lawal was added by: 洋子 Lawal
<IrcsomeBot> <洋子 Lawal> http://bit.do/ft9ek
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @洋子 Lawal, Spam?
<IrcsomeBot> <Alessandro> Hi everyone, I'm testing Kubuntu 20.04 and I have a small problem with Chromium Browser (snap), it doesn't save passwords, there is a way to fix it ?
<tomreyn> maybe this is bug 1849693
<ubottu> bug 1849693 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "[snap] Profile importer assumes the profile is called 'Default'" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1849693
<chen> hello
<IrcsomeBot> <Alessandro> Why forcing to use snap version of Chromium even if is buggy ?
<chen> I don't know
<diogenes_> Alessandro, that's the future as it's seen by Mark Shuttleworth.
<IrcsomeBot> <Alessandro> @diogenes_, A problematic future I guess, I don't see any good reason to force user to switch to snap problematic package
<IrcsomeBot> <Alessandro> So is not a problem related to 20.04 but a snap package problem and there is not anymore alternative to use chromium, very sad, time to switch to other browser ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Alessandro> Anyway, Kubuntu 20.04 seems to be already very stable, congratulation to any developer working on it 👍
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Firefox is dramatically better'n it's ever been in the past.
<diogenes_> blooalien, some sites don't function properly in ff.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @diogenes_, I have yet to come across any that have given me any troubles, and I browse the web pretty much daily.
<diogenes_> blooalien, try this one for instance: https://web.skype.com/
<diogenes_> on this one you can't swich cam and mic on/off: https://whereby.com/test
<diogenes_> and they both work well in chromium.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Huh...  Strange about Skype, as the Skype support in Hotmail works for me just fine.  Wonder why they claim that one can't.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> I bet it'd work without issue if I change my browser headers to lie about what browser I'm usin'.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> They're prolly doing some lame browser agent sniffing thing.
<diogenes_> blooalien, with skype yes, you can change the user agent and it works but the second one won't work.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Sadly, I ain't gotta camera, so cannot test the second one very thoroughly, but if they can't code their site right, then I'd never use their service anyhow.  There's tons of similar services that work fine in Firefox.
<diogenes_> blooalien, unfortunately due to work and other circumstaces, people have no better choice.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> I honestly didn't even know that Skype had any other webapp outside of the one I normally use in Hotmail (which I rarely ever check, as Hotmail is my "spam" dumping ground that I use to sign up for stuff with).
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @diogenes_, That's literally the first site I've had give me any issue in Firefox in many years, and to be honest, I'm surprised that any sites at all still do that lame browser agent sniffing garbage anymore.  It's horribly bad web design practice.  You're supposed to be doing feature checking instead these days.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Tho I guess I should not be surprised at a Microsoft owned service doing shady outdated crap with their web design.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Now I'm starting to wonder how long it'll be before I visit GitHub only to be told that it don't work in Firefox and I need Chrome or Edge...
<diogenes_> blooalien, that's to be expected but MS is a drowning Titanic already.
<tomreyn> diogenes_: i also don't have a cam connected but the rest seems to work fine on my ubuntu 18.04 LTS with firefox 72.0.2 (64-bit)
<tomreyn> that's on https://whereby.com/test
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @diogenes_, Shame that they'll prolly end up ruining GitHub sooner or later.
<diogenes_> tomreyn, yes no cam or mic accessible.
<tomreyn> i did have to click on "request access" (to microphone and video) on the bottom, though
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @diogenes_, Mic worked for me.  Just wasn't able to test the cam.
<tomreyn> diogenes_: i'm saying mic and screen sharing works fine
<tomreyn> just cam i can't try, for lack of hardware
<diogenes_> sorry guys i wasn't clear enough, camera and mic works but there are buttons on the bottom to switch the cam and mic on and off and they are grayed out.
<diogenes_> in chromium they work, i've tried the user agents and they don't make any difference.
<tomreyn> diogenes_: you may need to enable mic and cam access on the left end of the address bar
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @diogenes_, Does not appear to be an issue here for me.  Seems to be working as expected as far as I can tell.
<diogenes_> tomreyn, i allowed access and i can see and hear but can't turn it off, no clue i'm on ff 68 esr.
<tomreyn> diogenes_: which kubuntu release is this? 16.04?
<tomreyn> !info firefox xenial
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> That might be it.  I'm on Firefox 73.0
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 72.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 49583 kB, installed size 197707 kB
<tomreyn> there doesn't seem to be this firefox version on any supported (k)ubuntu release
<diogenes_> tomreyn, Debian 10.
<tomreyn> "this" -> ff 68 esr
<tomreyn> well, this channel is about kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> I'm on Kubuntu 18.04LTS
<diogenes_> tomreyn, and i was not asking for support, just saying :)
<tomreyn> oh ok, got you wrong then
<tomreyn> so i think this site does function properly at least on kubuntu then
<tomreyn> but indeed i had assume dit'd also work fine on ESR
<tomreyn> those sharing options have been there for a while. maybe debian just ships some different defaults where access to microphone and camera is off by default or something.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Little shocked it doesn't.  Web based video chat is old-hat these days.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search/?q=skype&platform=Linux … Looks like Firefox has addons to work around the Skype junk.
<diogenes_> blooalien, none of those allow to make calls.
<diogenes_> only to chat.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> I see several that claim to support video/voice calls.  You gonna make me install and test 'em?
<diogenes_> i've tried all some time ago and they weren't able to call.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> "Skype Web Messenger brings Skype right into your browser to make audio and video calls."
<diogenes_> maybe ff 73 brings something new to the table but i doubt.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> There's also a Linux native Skype desktop app still as well, isn't there?  (Dunno, as I ain't used Skype in ages, other than the occasional message while checking my Hotmail.)
<diogenes_> blooalien, that the last thing i'd want, proprietary apps on my system.
<diogenes_> so webapps are ok.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> The webapp is just as proprietary as the desktop app is.  If you're willing to use Skype at all, then webapp vs desktop app shouldn't bother you that much.
<diogenes_> blooalien, you don't install webapps on your system so it's not the same.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> So, I'm on the Skype webapp in Firefox using one of those Firefox addons right now and it sure looks like everything all works exactly as expected.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Again, I can't test the camera support, but the mic works, and I just did a calltest and that worked.
<diogenes_> blooalien, then i can applaud ff 73, could you give me the link to the addon?
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> The first one I tested was https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/skype-web-ff/ and it's working fine to bypass that browser agent sniffing.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> It's not that Firefox doesn't support Skype.  It's that Microsoft is refusing to allow any browser that isn't claiming to be Chrome or Edge to even TRY to use the Skype webapp.  The browser itself appears fully capable of running Skype without issue.
<oerheks> there is a working snap > sudo snap install skype --classic   https://snapcraft.io/skype
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> In my own personal experience, since around Firefox 53 or so, I've been able to use every site I've tried, including many that claim to be Chrome only.  On rare occasion I'll have to lie to a site about my browser, but that's bad web design forcing that, not Firefox.  Nothing you can do about clueless web designers except work around their stupidity.
<diogenes_> blooalien, it changes the user agent i see, i do the same thing manually by adding in about:config: general.useragent.override.web.skype.com
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Yep.  The addon just makes it simple/automatic is all.
<IrcsomeBot> <Alessandro> Other question on default software on Kubuntu 20.04, the standard music player is Elisa which is great but it seems to miss some features, there are extension for it or it's just good basic player and for something richer I should install other software like amarok for example ?
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @oerheks> there is a working snap , I've also read articles about how to sandbox the Skype desktop app into a container, too.  Totally possible to be as paranoid as you want (just because you're paranoid doesn't mean that they aren't actually out to get you) and still use Skype desktop if you really wanna...  This is Linux, after all...  ;)
<diogenes_> Alessandro, what features you are missing.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Amarok is still one of my favorite music players/organizers on KDE.
<IrcsomeBot> <Alessandro> @diogenes_, shoutcast for example
<franzpow_> Hi. How to copy files from my Kubuntu partition to my windows partition?
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> There's also `qmmp` if you want something more WinAmp-like.
<franzpow_> I am able to read the windows partition in dolphin, but not able to copy files into it
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @franzpow_, Should pretty much just be drag'n'drop in your filemanager (Dolphin) innit?
<franzpow_> It does not work
<franzpow_> Bc it says it's mounted as read only
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Wierd.  Partition mounted readonly?
<franzpow_> Yea
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Is NTFS-3G installed?
<franzpow_> I don't know
<diogenes_> franzpow_, boot into windows and then reboot into linux and it should be working, but reboot, not shutdown.
<oerheks> if a partition is mounted read-only, something is wrong with the filesystem. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<franzpow_> Should I have to do this everytime?
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> `apt list --installed | grep ntfs` should tell ya if it's installed or not.
<oerheks> ntfs is installed standard now
<diogenes_> franzpow_, yes unless you disable fastboot.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @oerheks, This is a good point.  It could be that the partition simply needs an error check in Windows to clean up some little thing.
<franzpow_> I have it installed
<IrcsomeBot> <Alessandro> @blooalien, But amarok has even been removed from repos ? 🤔
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> NTFS-3G does not like to allow writing to any partition it thinks might be "dirty" (unchecked for errors in too long, or possibly as yet unfixed errors lingering in the filesystem).
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @Alessandro, Really?  It's still there in 18.04.  Haven't tried anything newer as yet.
<franzpow_> Diogenes_ so basically all I should do is trying to boot into windows? What must be done to have it ready to write on it without problems everytimr?
<diogenes_> franzpow_, to disable fastboot.
<IrcsomeBot> <Alessandro> @blooalien, I'm surprised but I didn't  find "Amarok" in discover  or muon on 20.04, but maybe is just because is an early version ?
<IrcsomeBot> <MFraz74> @blooalien, It was removed in 19.04. Still being ported to kf5
<franzpow_> What fastboot stands for?
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> So glad I don't have Windows anymore.  Such a pain in the butt it was to deal with.
<IrcsomeBot> <MFraz74> @MFraz74, Actually 18.04 seems to have been the last time it was available.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @MFraz74, Bummer.  :(
<franzpow_> I hate windows but it's playing games with me :') it does start in less time now than my kubuntu installation
<franzpow_> That's odd
<franzpow_> Btw booting now in kubuntu to see if I am able to write on win partition
<IrcsomeBot> <MFraz74> @blooalien, There is a PPA - https://launchpad.net/~joe-yasi/+archive/ubuntu/amarok-kde5 but at the moment it needs an external database set up due to changes in mysql 8.0.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> I genuinely cannot use Windows anymore.  It literally enrages me every time I try now.  Been on Linux too long, and every little wart and papercut of Windows just bugs the hell outta me now.
<franzpow_> Diogenes_ it worked! Thanks
<diogenes_> you're welcome.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @franzpow_, Sweet.  Congrats!
<franzpow_> Which changes "fastboot" provide to my system If I disable it?
<diogenes_> franzpow_, slower boot.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Isn't fastboot just a form of suspend or hibernate basically?
<diogenes_> blooalien, yeah
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> https://youtu.be/UYn4UYQ-nTo
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> I seem to remember readin' somewhere a while back that it wasn't really anything terribly innovative or special.
<franzpow_> That does not sound good to me. Should stick with restarting my pc whenever I want to enter my windows partition
<franzpow_> Linuxophil: no thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @franzpow_, It actually shouldn't make all that huge a difference really.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @franzpow_, Celebrating the endless configurability of our favourite desktop? Yes please!!
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> "endless configurability" <- This is one of the main things that keeps me on KDE and Linux.  :)
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> LOVE bein' able to tailor my environment pretty much perfectly for just about anything I need.  ;)
<franzpow_> Linuxophil: you're right, I simply don't like copying other OS ' DE
<franzpow_> I am fine with KDE and a little modifications to my desktop and it's just right :)
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @franzpow_, It IS pretty well set up right outta the box.  Doesn't take much tweaking at all to make it fairly perfect after a clean install.
<franzpow_> blooalien, now I should find a way to make kubuntu faster at boot like it was when I installed it
<franzpow_> Are there some tools that clean the system from temp files.. Or something like that?
<franzpow_> blooalien, I perfectly agree with you
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @franzpow_, Make sure you've disabled any services you ain't needing for starters...  Each startup service (of course) adds a little bit to the boot time.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @franzpow_, Temp files shouldn't affect startup time at all, and they're automatically torched at each reboot, as tmpfs is a ram-based filesystem.
<franzpow_> Yeah but I did not add any service since the installation..
<franzpow_> I made a mess sometimes with my system but... I thinks simply something odd happened
<franzpow_> I OC my CPU and strangely windows booted like a rocket. I did not boot windows partition since 2-3 months
<franzpow_> So it's strange enough.. Kubuntu used to be very fast compared to windows boot
<franzpow_> On my old core2duo
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> https://askubuntu.com/questions/10290/how-do-i-improve-boot-speed might have some good tips about boot speedup?
<franzpow_> I will check it out. It's like my system became heavier in 4-5 months
<franzpow_> I have installed Ubuntu and kubuntu together because I made a mess tryng to install xfce on ubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> I wonder if https://www.linux.com/tutorials/speed-your-ubuntu-machine-boot-time/ still works...
<franzpow_> And forced to install kubuntu to recover my system
<franzpow_> Because I was not able to boot in ubuntu anymore (problems with DE)
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Been ages since I last rendered my desktop unusable.  Kinda feeling lucky now...  :)
<franzpow_> I am no expert user.. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @franzpow_, I guess I kinda am nowadays, but I been usin' Linux exclusively now for well over a decade, so...  Practice makes perfect, I guess...  :)
<franzpow_> It took 1 min 53 seconds to boot my pc from boot selector to desktop..
<franzpow_> running systemd-analyze it says
<franzpow_> 3.7 sec kernel and 53.6 user space
<franzpow_> Total 57.3 seconds
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @franzpow_, If you add `blame` on the end of that, you get extreme detail about what all is using up boot time.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> `systemd-analyze blame`
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> The top five timewasters in my own current boot... … ```28.774s mysql.service … 22.019s mpd.service … 15.612s php7.2-fpm.service … 14.676s apt-daily-upgrade.service … 14.249s ModemManager.service```
<franzpow_> Mmm
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> I should really disable `ModemManager.service` on mine, as I don't actually use it.  (No modem of any sort.  Just regular ol' wifi.)
<franzpow_> I have gnome services in my ksysguard
<franzpow_> I should disable them
<franzpow> 31.914s dev-sda5.device
<franzpow>          21.922s snapd.service
<franzpow>          20.031s systemd-journal-flush.service
<franzpow>          18.481s udisks2.service
<franzpow>          17.018s mpd.service
<franzpow>          16.296s accounts-daemon.service
<franzpow>          10.245s dev-loop14.device
<franzpow>          10.050s NetworkManager-wait-online.service
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Also I just switched `mpd.service` over from autostart to socket start, so it'll only start on demand when in actual use.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> I would definitely be careful which services you actually disable tho.  Some of those you list there are pretty critical systems.
<franzpow> Can you help me reading the entire list?
<franzpow> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/89yqrxY4yG/
<franzpow> I have a lot of things that take a lot of time
<franzpow> I can't find them here, but if I open task manager I see some gnome services that I don't need
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> It's gonna depend on your specific system and needs.  Just be careful not to disable key systems like NetworkManager, or filesystems, or accounts-daemon, etc.  Stuff that the system relies upon for normal operations.  And don't disable databases that apps you actually use rely upon (like in my case, I must leave MySQL enabled, because some apps I use require it.
<franzpow> how to disable services?
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @franzpow, You may actually need those Gnome services if you have/use GTK based apps that require them.
<franzpow> sorry I lost your links because I was logged in IRC with my phone
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> You use the `systemctl` command, or the GUI tool suggested at that AskUbuntu page https://github.com/mmstick/systemd-manager
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> https://askubuntu.com/questions/10290/how-do-i-improve-boot-speed
<tomreyn> replacing some of those snaps by .deb packages may be a good option to speed up booting
<tomreyn> not that a 22s boot time is by any means a problem
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Native packages FTW.  Snaps/Flatpaks suxxorz.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Prolly just shaved a good 45 seconds off my own boot time by disabling services I KNOW I don't need or use, and switching a couple over to start on-demand via socket activation.
<franzpow_> How to uninstall ubuntu? I have installed it and kubuntu together
<franzpow_> Are there any chances I will break my system?
<oerheks> adding a desktop is no problem, removing one is interesting
<franzpow_> I have kubuntu session and ubuntu on the same HDD
<franzpow_> oerheks, if it's too difficult nevermind
<oerheks> apt purge ubuntu-desktop # would be a start
<franzpow_> Well, after that? I would like to avoid things like black screens.. And no DE at start
<oerheks> i hope it does not pull your kde desktop with it..
<franzpow_> :')
<franzpow_> https://www.howtogeek.com/69753/how-to-cut-your-linux-pcs-boot-time-in-half-with-e4rat/
<franzpow_> I found this, anyone knows this tool?
<oerheks> such old tool from 2012 ?
<oerheks> no, we have preload
<oerheks> !info preload
<ubottu> preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2build1 (bionic), package size 32 kB, installed size 99 kB
<franzpow_> Last update from 2014
<franzpow_> Does preload comes out of the box from kubuntu?
<oerheks> .. is optional.  = no
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<rebecca> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi rebecca
<user|56739> no puedo actualizar con los últimos drivers de amd
<user|56739> tengo kubntu 19.10
<franzpow> Hi, as I said earlier I would like to uninstall ubuntu from my pc. I am actually using kubuntu and installed Ubuntu months ago on the same machine
<franzpow> can someone guide me through the removing of the desktop? I am afraid of breaking anything
<franzpow> I know running "sudo apt purge ubuntu-desktop" could get me in some trouble
<oerheks> user|56739, english please
<user|56739> please, not have installing amd drivers
<oerheks> franzpow, if you try with the -d option = dry run, you could see what is happening
<oerheks> sudo apt purge -d ubuntu-desktop
<franzpow> what does it mean "dry run"?
<oerheks> just a test, nothing gets installed/removed
<franzpow> wow cool
<oerheks> :-)
<oerheks> if you see any KDE stuff in that list, you know it will do something with your kubuntu desktop
<oerheks> user|56739, for what videocard? openradeon should be installed standard
<franzpow> ok I am running it
<franzpow> orheks, should I select yes?
<franzpow> In the list I see Rythm bos
<franzpow> *rythm box.. remmina.. cheese and other stuff
<franzpow> nothing kde related.. I think
<oerheks> good
<franzpow> I did it. I should restart to see if my system blew up..
<oerheks> jups
<Roey> hi
<Roey> I'd like to cast video and audio from my kubuntu desktop to my TV wirelessly. What solutions are avilable for doing this through Linux?
<ds-lxde> use windows 10 easy fix :D
<user|9581> Hi, sorry to bother
<user|9581> does anyone know how to update Intel drivers in a Kubuntu system?
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @user|9581, Assumedly, you're looking for the newest available version you can get ahold of, aye?  Personally, I'm currently using the latest HWE drivers from Ubuntu, but there's also one or two PPAs that provide newer than default graphic drivers.
<user|3905> Hi. Why kubuntu has less support?
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @user|3905, Less support than what?  It's an official flavor of Ubuntu, so it's got any support that Ubuntu has.
<henk_> ja
<bprompt> user|3905:  it doesn't, is just ubuntu with KDE preinstalled, is all
<henk_> whats the use
<bprompt> user|3905:  back in the early 2000's for example, I installed SuSE, and I installed also KDE and ran kde apps in SuSE, you can say that I was running KSuSE if you wish, but it was just SuSE with kde, which you can do today on any *nix distribution, also ran mandrake 9.2 with kde and redhat, same
<bprompt> henk_:  what's the advantage? or use for it instead of plain ubuntu? just choice of desktop manager and window managers, convenience, I could get an iso of Ubuntu and install it, and then install kde afterwards, is much simpler if everything goes in one-go though :)
<henk_> well for me this is all new. just had linux installed after windows 7 was out and  i remeber Mirc from the past
<bprompt> henk_:  I use windows too, I have windows10 pro, ran 7, xp, 8.1, also ran back in the days, 3.0 and 3.1 with workgroups, and yes, I also used Mirc and did some scripting in it as well, good client
<henk_> not sure if i ever want windows again
<bprompt> is not a bad OS, but depends on one's needs and choices
<henk_> true
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @henk_, You're prolly already comfortable with the IRC software available in Linux then.  Most of it's a lot like Mirc.  You may notice that most software you find in Linux will be quite familiar to you, actually.  Especially if you focus first on the similarities.
<henk_> just use my computer nowadays for e-mail and some administration
<henk_> and internet
<bprompt> I mean, hell in class I was running a shell session on Solaris and going online with Lynx, this was in hmmm 1995 I think, Netscape 1.0 was out
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> And you might find https://alternativeto.net/ to be a useful site while you get more comfortable with Linux.  Go there and type in the name of a software you know and would like an alternative for to get a list of other similar software.  Then you can search that software in your package manager.
<bprompt> Solaris is also pretty good OS
<henk_> should i try that?
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @bprompt, Most variants of Unix-ish type operating systems are pretty sweet.
<bprompt> I know some folks also who do quite a bit in FreeBSD, which from what I heard is just plain Unix, just free
<bprompt> blooalien:   you can get lots of things done, also ran slackware for a while back in 1998 or so
<henk_> well the thing is i have an old computer aprox 15 years old that is on of the reasons i did not want to change from windows 7 to windows 10
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Slack was one of the earlier Linuxes that I really enjoyed using.  Mandrake, too.
<henk_> also why should i buy a new computer while this one is still working ok
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @henk_, Gotta love that Linux runs well even on older hardware.
<bprompt> henk_:  15 years old, meaning, your computer uses SATA2 HDD,  and you have a dual-core cpu pretty much, and about 1.3ghz in speed on each core, right?
<henk_> hey i am not that technical lol
<henk_> no idea
<henk_> ihave a hp compac
<bprompt> well, pretty much that'd be the hardware for 2005 or so
<henk_> it was fun to explore other os.  ubuntu was k but i could not fix the resolution.  so i tried linux mint and yes   i like it
<bprompt> henk_:  reason I said that is, because you can just get a cheap SSD, say hmmmm on the low-end you can get a 30Gbs one, yes 30Gbs SSD, windows7 takes only 10gbs on original installation, windows10 takes 12gbs, and linux takes around 8 Gbs, so that gives you room for installation, and with an SSD, that machine can run about 7 times or more faster
<bprompt> on higher-end,  you can just get a 120Gbs SSD, and that'd work, SSD's are SATA2 and higher, so they'd fit on that HDD connector
<henk_> well thanks for the advise but I would not know how to fix and or replace  hardware
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @henk_, It's actually quite a bit easier than you might at first think.  YouTube will hand-hold you through a lot of the most common ones.  :)
<bprompt> henk_:  just saying, that the machine being old, doesn't mean much on speed, you can upgrade it and make it fly
<henk_> lol
<bprompt> just the SSD change does far more than a RAM upgrade
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> And especially these days, hardware tends to be pretty genuinely "plug 'n play" especially on Linux.
<henk_> yes and i learned a lot already via you tube lol
<henk_> dual boot /  install ubuntu next to windows / change partitions     etc.    took me hours to find out and to understand. but fun
<henk_> keeps my head in working order to prevent alzheimer  lol
<henk_> but ok what is SSD
<bprompt> henk_:  use it or lose it :P
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @henk_, Never hurts to keep the brain active.  It's like a muscle in that regard.  "Use it or lose it..."  :)
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @bprompt, ROFL - Beat me to it.  :)
<bprompt> @echo off
<bprompt> heheh
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @henk_, Solid State Disk.  No moving parts.
<henk_> ok thanks  sorry but i do not know nothing about computers .
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @henk_, Clearly you know more'n you give yourself credit for if you successfully transitioned to Linux.  ;)
<henk_> oh thanks  but hardware?
<henk_> i can hook up a printer lol
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> hardware is every part of the pc which you can kick
<bprompt> henk_:  SSD = solid state disk, is pretty much a usb-stick but larger, as mentioned, since it has no moving parts, no mechanical arm to move around disks and plates, it uses less power, and it doesn't vibrate, runs very quite, since it relies on cell-mapping on the drive, and data-retrieval is for the same reasons, a snap, they're not speed-rated by RPM(revolutions per minute), they're speed-rated by IOMPS(i/o mbs per second)
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @henk_, Not possible to know everything all at once.  You're doin' the right thing by asking questions about things you wanna know more about.  That and reading are two of the better ways to learn new stuff.  :)
<henk_> good explanation  i understand
<bprompt> henk_:  just to show you, on a "spinner HDD", if I click on Libreoffice Suite, it opens in 10 seconds or so, on an SSD, same system, Libreoffice opens in 1sec, yes, is not a typo, in second flat
<henk_> brb
<henk_> indeed libreoffice takes some seconds before it opens and typing sometimes hangs. the difference you mentioning is impressive.  so whenever iI buy a new machine  I have to look for one with ssd
<bprompt> eh? hheheh, well, breaking news for you, about half or so new machines already come with SSD
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> i wanna buy an sdd
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> ssd*
<bprompt> I said what I said, because you have a SATA2 port, and you can get a 30Gbs SSD for around $25US or so, and plug that in and install windows10 and Ubuntu 20.04 if you wish, with very little slowing down
<bprompt> in amazon.com you can find a 120Gbs SSD, say, used for around $70US or so, a new for around $100US
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @bprompt, (Or even less these days if you're patient enough to wait for a bargain to roll along...)
<bprompt> yeap, you can wait for say 4th of July sales, or some other phony holiday
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> I've seen pretty sizable SSDs on sale for $50 or less.  Just gotta catch good timing on a decent bargain.
<henk_> so i connect a SSD next to my computer and install windows on there.  interesting  . i learn a lot  this evening.  but pls explain SATA2 port
<bprompt> another good spot to check around for half-used or not-longer-needed material is craigslist.org/sys , you can find cheap computers and parts
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @henk_, Serial ATA - It's the new replacement for SCSI and IDE (the old ways that hard drives were plugged in).
<bprompt> darn.... https://craigslist.org/sys/ gives a 404 cow =), but anyhow https://craigslist.org/
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> And you generally install an SSD inside the computer as the main boot drive, but they do also make external cases for SATA drives you can use as well if you prefer that.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> There's usually only two cables for a SATA drive, and they only fit in the way they're supposed to fit, so you can't really plug 'em in wrong.
<henk_> is the plug in like a usb?
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @henk_, A little bit, but even harder to plug in incorrectly, because it has some little notches that force it to only fit the right way.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> And the two cords are different, so you can't get that part wrong either.  Power only fits the power plug, and the data cable only fits in the data plug.
<henk_> do i have to open my computer or can i connect from the outside. sorry for being so...... lol
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @henk_, Depends if your computer has an external SATA connector on the back or not.  Usually SSDs go inside the computer tho, so you'd likely have to open your computer.  The SATA connectors are easy to identify tho.  I'm sure Google has pictures that'll help.  :)
